# Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions.



## Hyde

Please post all the relevant news about Narendra MODI in this thread only. There are about 50 parallel threads running on the same subject. I am going to close each of them. MODI supporters, this is your thread for BJP campaigning

Congress supporters can hop in here: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/281819-indian-elections-2014-congress-support.html

For general discussion about Indian Elections, please visit

http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...eneral-election-2014-updates-discussions.html

*Please note, this is the only thread where every pro or anti BJP/Narendra Modi news should be posted. If I see separate threads on the forum, you will be infracted for creating duplicate threads*

*If you do want to create a separate thread under rare circumstances, seek permission from me before you do so*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Hyde

Edit: Post no longer valid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Wrong title...'LSD corner'....all 'fenku related lies, hallucinations and BS to be posted in this thread'. Pot smoking BJP supporters expected to do LSD here...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@Zaki...you can't control and earthquake dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

@Zakii - good work.  - Was sick and tired of seeing multiple Modi threads on opening the PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Zaki...you can't control and earthquake dude.



Those who don't listen will be shown the door.

Tired of hearing all the crap over and over again. For general discussion about Elections 2014, you can visit old thread

http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...eneral-election-2014-updates-discussions.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hafizzz

Modi Rips India&#8217;s Gandhi Dynasty as Delhi Crowd Tops 100,000
Modi Rips India







India&#8217;s leading opposition figure Narendra Modi took aim at the Gandhi family political dynasty as he sharpened attacks on the ruling party before a crowd that topped 100,000 people ahead of state and national elections.

Voters must choose between the Gandhis or a leader who once served tea on the railways and rose to prominence through hard work, Modi told supporters in New Delhi yesterday. He was making his first speech in the nation&#8217;s capital since the main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party picked him as its choice for prime minister in a national election that must be held by May.

&#8220;Today the issue is whether the country is run on the whims of the prince or on the basis of the constitution,&#8221; Modi said in the speech. The family of Rahul Gandhi, deputy leader of India&#8217;s ruling Congress party, has helmed the country for about four decades since independence in 1947.

Modi, the chief minister of Gujarat, is projecting his record of governance and stronger-than-average economic growth in the state he has ruled since 2001 in an attempt to propel his party to national power. Corruption scandals have dented the popularity of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s government in its second term in office, stalling legislation and harming efforts to revive Asia&#8217;s third-largest economy.
Laughing Stock

Rahul Gandhi criticized Singh&#8217;s order last week to allow convicted lawmakers to hold office, describing it as &#8220;nonsense.&#8221; Singh then said he will consider the issues raised by Gandhi after deliberations with the cabinet upon his return from the U.S.

Modi said India has become a global laughing stock due to corruption scandals and mismanagement. Singh&#8217;s government accepts corruption as normal and has failed to provide jobs for the young, Modi told the rally kicking off the party&#8217;s efforts to win a state election in Delhi this year.

&#8220;The world is moving ahead but we are being left behind -- we are a cause of ridicule for the world,&#8221; Modi said. &#8220;The government is mired in corruption. Instead of finding solutions to problems, it has stopped functioning.&#8221;

Modi also attacked Singh for being weak and questioned why he would meet Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif after reports that the leader compared him with a village woman in a private conversation with journalists.
Sharif Meeting

A Pakistani journalist working at GEO TV said that Sharif had likened Singh to a village woman because he spent so much time talking about Pakistan when meeting with U.S President Barack Obama on Sept. 27. An Indian journalist working at NDTV television channel, who was also present at the meeting, denied Sharif made the allegations.

Modi is &#8220;distorting facts&#8221; and insulting the prime minister, Rashid Alvi, a Congress leader, told reporters. Modi should focus on running his state, which is facing flood threats, Alvi said.

Modi made points that have the &#8220;potential to work brilliantly in elections,&#8221; said Jai Mrug, an independent political analyst based in Mumbai who carries out political opinion polls.

&#8220;Modi attacked the Congress party and the Gandhi family by saying they are allegedly addicted to corruption and don&#8217;t give credence to the opinions of lawmakers,&#8221; Mrug said. &#8220;On the other hand he tried to connect with common people by emphasizing his moorings as a young tea vendor.&#8221;

Delhi police estimated the crowd at 130,000 people, the Hindustan Times reported, without citing anyone. The BJP said about 300,000 people attended the event, according to spokesman Sidharth Nath Singh.

The main opposition party installed 100 screens across the national capital to increase coverage of Modi&#8217;s speech. The venue featured a 100-feet tall poster of Modi, and his speech was displayed on an 80 by 40 foot screen to the audience.

Modi has harnessed technology in election campaigning. He used 3D holograms while campaigning in Gujarat in December and has more than 2.4 million followers on Twitter, the highest of any Indian lawmaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Partharjun

Zakii said:


> Please post all the relevant news about Narendra MODI in this thread only. There are about 50 parallel threads running on the same subject. I am going to close each of them. MODI supporters, this is your thread for BJP campaigning



Wont work. Most Modi threads are opened by his bashers. Another matter that tables soon get turned.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Partharjun said:


> Wont work. Most Modi threads are opened by his bashers. *Another matter that tables soon get turned. *



Did that happen in your dreams ??? 

Jumma Jumma 22 post hue hai abhi aur lambi lambi fekna suru.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shankranthi

VeeraBahadur said:


> Did that happen in your dreams ???
> 
> Jumma Jumma 22 post hue hai abhi aur lambi lambi fekna suru.



That is exactly how it happens. ........ pappu sycophants and mulla brigades soon get laughed out of pdf. 

You have only 32 posts and you are the real feku here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Partharjun

VeeraBahadur said:


> Did that happen in your dreams ???
> 
> Jumma Jumma 22 post hue hai abhi aur lambi lambi fekna suru.



Even before joining, I have followed this forum for quite some time now. Ban on new thread will probably affect Bregs the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shankranthi

Partharjun said:


> Even before joining, I have followed this forum for quite some time now. Ban on new thread will probably affect Bregs the most.



.........why bother parth .......  ...........mulla brigade always looses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Shankranthi said:


> That is exactly how it happens. ........ pappu sycophants and mulla brigades soon get laughed out of pdf.
> 
> You have only 32 posts and you are the real feku here.



Nowadays I know asylums have net connections.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Partharjun

Shankranthi said:


> .........why bother parth .......  ...........mulla brigade always looses.



.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

VeeraBahadur said:


> Nowadays I know asylums have net connections.



..... is this how retarded people joke ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Partharjun said:


> Even before joining, I have followed this forum for quite some time now. Ban on new thread will probably affect Bregs the most.




Oh !! Nice try, next time try harder


----------



## Partharjun

VeeraBahadur said:


> Nowadays I know asylums have net connections.



Been there for long now??....

Congress so desperate for E-NREGA workers? Of course I always suspected from the quality of posts...


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Shankranthi said:


> ..... is this how retarded people joke ?



You are in better position to answer that, 



Partharjun said:


> Been there for long now??....
> 
> Congress so desperate for E-NREGA workers? Of course I always suspected from the quality of posts...



Modi's Cyber cell recruits are fools , you must be really low at pay level.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shankranthi

VeeraBahadur said:


> You are in better position to answer that,



You are right. I DO recognize a retard when I see one. 

So congratulations ....... you are now a certified retard.  ........ you do total justice to your avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Partharjun

VeeraBahadur said:


> You are in better position to answer that,
> 
> 
> 
> Modi's Cyber cell recruits are fools , you must be really low at pay level.



On a more serious note, why is that hated guy in your Avatar wearing a tilak? Everyone knows he is not a Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

Partharjun said:


> Been there for long now??....
> 
> Congress so desperate for E-NREGA workers? Of course I always suspected from the quality of posts...



You can smell the despair the the pappu camp....... to hire total retards to man their cyber post. 

But for the lowly pay of e-NREGA this is probably the best they could do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Partharjun

Shankranthi said:


> You can smell the despair the the pappu camp....... to hire total retards to man their cyber post.
> 
> But for the lowly pay of e-NREGA this is probably the best they could do.



I hear they have 90% minority reservation in E-NREGA. Get them straight from Madrasa campus recruitment.

Some of these chaps are posting articles from terrorist rags like the Milli Gazette (Bregs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

Partharjun said:


> I hear they have 90% minority reservation in E-NREGA. Get them straight from *Madrasa campus* recruitment.
> 
> Some of these chaps are posting articles from terrorist rags like the Milli Gazette (Bregs)



....... maybe they will blow themselves up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Partharjun

Shankranthi said:


> ....... maybe they will blow themselves up



E-NREGA turns into E-JIHAD....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

Partharjun said:


> E-NREGA turns into E-JIHAD....



Mulla brigade is already on e-jihad .......... check up on kamal naths threat to govt. employees in MP.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Shankranthi said:


> You can smell the despair the the pappu camp....... to hire total retards to man their cyber post.
> 
> But for the lowly pay of e-NREGA this is probably the best they could do.



Last thing I needed was the certification of Modi Cyber Cell recruit.  



Partharjun said:


> On a more serious note, why is that hated guy in your Avatar wearing a tilak? Everyone knows he is not a Hindu.





Soooooo.... ?? Does that make any difference ??



Partharjun said:


> I hear they have 90% minority reservation in E-NREGA. Get them straight from Madrasa campus recruitment.
> 
> Some of these chaps are posting articles from terrorist rags like the Milli Gazette (Bregs)




Did you apply for that ??  and they rejected you after seeing you CV and finding out that you are from majority.


----------



## Partharjun

Shankranthi said:


> Mulla brigade is already on e-jihad .......... check up on kamal naths threat to govt. employees in MP.



Yes, BJP should strongly file and persue a PIL on EVMs and force 2014 elections through paper. Too much is at stake to be complacent in this regard. I wonder what justification ECI gives for hiding the circuit schematics of EVMs.


----------



## Shankranthi

VeeraBahadur said:


> Last thing I needed was the certification of Modi Cyber Cell recruit.



You are the one who said I am more qualified to recognize Retards  

I have merely proved you right ............. you are truly retarded. What more proof is required ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Partharjun

VeeraBahadur said:


> Last thing I needed was the certification of Modi Cyber Cell recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo.... ?? *Does that make any difference* ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply for that ??  and they rejected you after seeing you CV and finding out that you are from majority.



Surely it does. Is he afraid of revealing his real religion?


----------



## Shankranthi

Partharjun said:


> Yes, BJP should strongly file and persue a PIL on EVMs and force 2014 elections through paper. Too much is at stake to be complacent in this regard. I wonder what justification ECI gives for hiding the circuit schematics of EVMs.



SC has left it to the discretion of the ECI ........ECI is going to claim shortage of time and money and not implement this. 

This is a massive fraud waiting to happen.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Shankranthi said:


> ....... maybe they will blow themselves up







Partharjun said:


> E-NREGA turns into E-JIHAD....



You guys are really patient of Islamophobia.. Need to get your mind analysed by psychopath.



Shankranthi said:


> You are the one who said I am more qualified to recognize Retards
> 
> I have merely proved you right ............. you are truly retarded. What more proof is required ?



You must be awarded Nobel prize for that


----------



## Partharjun

Shankranthi said:


> SC has left it to the discretion of the ECI ........ECI is going to claim shortage of time and money and not implement this.
> 
> This is a massive fraud waiting to happen.



Which is why BJP must push strongly. Otherwise they will be allowed to win the battle (Assembly elections) and lose the 2014 war.

How come BEL can withhold the chip schematics? It should be accessible through RTI.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Partharjun said:


> Surely it does. Is he afraid of revealing his real religion?


So what's his religious identity by your account ??


----------



## Abhishek_

indian members need to stop bickering like kids.
it is evident pdf indians are an opinionated lot, i suggest you guys make your point on the election day.

the mud throwing doesnt help anyone


----------



## Partharjun

VeeraBahadur said:


> So what's his religious identity by your account ??



Certainly not a Hindu.. Take your choice between Parsi and Christian.

Religion goes by the father's side. Feroz Khan never converted to Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

@Zakii .. zalim you opened a thread dedicated to troll??

why not ban the word modi,pappu so we can see good threads of defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shankranthi

VeeraBahadur said:


> You must be awarded Nobel prize for that



See.... more proof  ........... you are truly retarded.  ....congratulations. You are now more closer to pappu than you think.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Partharjun said:


> Certainly not a Hindu.. Take your choice between Parsi and Christian.
> 
> Religion goes by the father's side. Feroz Khan never converted to Hinduism.



So, what do you say about Varun Gandhi then ?? I think he was jailed for .........


----------



## Partharjun

VeeraBahadur said:


> So, what do you say about Varun Gandhi then ?? I think he was jailed for .........



First you answer my question... Varun Gandhi I do not care for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Shankranthi said:


> See.... more proof  ........... you are truly retarded.  ....congratulations. You are now more closer to pappu than you think.




That must come out of retards like you only. 

You are advancing in right direction 



Partharjun said:


> First you answer my question... Varun Gandhi I do not care for.





Both question has similar answers , if you can bear with Varun Gandhi donning Tilak then bear with it too.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Oscar, @WebMaster , plz check for multiple Ids , I suspect @Mrutunjay being@Shankranthi


----------



## Shankranthi

VeeraBahadur said:


> That must come out of retards like you only.
> 
> You are advancing in right direction
> 
> Both question has similar answers , if you can bear with Varun Gandhi donning Tilak then bear with it too.



.....are you really repeating my jokes and laughing at yourself ?  

BTW I am advancing towards Modi so naturally its in the right direction ............ you on the other hand 


You dishonesty is glaring ..... Varun has embraced hinduims since his mother is a Hindu ..... Pappus mother is christian so why does he wear a tilak ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryavart

As a true voter, not like a slave - My Support for Modi For this General election -2014

India is a diverse country, there are some patriot there are some traitors...

All those F&ck!ng traitors who cried on killing of Terrorist of Batla House, syrian,libiyan..but keep there mouth shut on killing of Indian soldiers cant support modi....to all those illegitimate creatures, the people of India dont give a f0ck...

*wise people said dont be a slave of heaven, be a King of Hell.*

_There are some sections of India who want to live their life like beggars..bcz they cant work..they cant compete..thats why they dont want equal opportunity..instead they want reservation on the basis of religion and cast..they want free food,free living, simply they dont want to earn they rely on govt for their ROTI. They dont want prosper to themselves, they dont want to prosper India.

There is indirect understanding between these people and Congress, Congress will loot billions and then they will throw thousands to those people to keep their mouth shut. Thats why they like congress. To all those societies and people who thinks that Congress is their only well wisher, why still they live in 3rd world like a slave after 60 years of ruling of congress. Bcz they deserve it. They chose their own destiny. Congress and Pseudo-Sickular parties playing good politics with them.they are giving them some handful grains and some coins, but not giving an opportunity to get better eductaion free of cost and opportunity to develop their thoughts. They want to keep them in GWaNR tag so that they keep voting them like slaves. For good education you have to go to Private institution in India, and the door is not open for them because they are not competitors and they didnt fit for them. Who knowa they will ask for reservation for markings as well.

In India there are Christians, Jains, Buddhist, Parsi, sikhs, Hundreds of other religion in Northeast and Tribal Belts...but no one is harping about minority benefits, only one society is keep dying for it. Just because they cant win the race by their own ability._ 

My point is clear here, if you think Modi is not good for you, then please dont vote for him. I believe He is the true leader bcz he think all indian are same and should get equal opportunity. Not on the basis of religion and Cast. He is the leader bcz he gave us a faith that He will lead India to a better future not in corrupt and rumbling phase like MMS did. 

And change is the rule of Nature , We saw UPA for 10 Yrs and We saw Congress for 60 Years..Now We should see 5 Years of Modi. If he fails he will bite the dust, if he succeed he will opted again for 5 yrs. Thts democracy. people who just blindly support to any party are incumbent slave, they cant judge the govt on basis of their performance instead they judge who is wearing skull cap, who has what surname, or who is on India Darshan on chariot. I believe these people are the curse of Indian society, India didnt achieved her potential bcz she has traitors like these.

I voted for BJP in 2004, but I voted for UPA in 2009, this time i will vote for BJP again. And my decion is not influence by my religion, but it will be influenced by a leader who will give me a faith for better india.

Note: My post is not directed towards any individual here in pdfs, its my complete personal opinion. If anyone thinks its directed towards him, then he is well deserving one. Yes I made some critical point towards a particular sections f India, I made because they are blackmailing the Indian democracy and development of india. I believe people from grass root rises because they had the potential and they lived upto them. Every individual has potential better they lived upto them rather spending life on KHAIRAAT. Ambedkar, Shahstri, APj Azad, Rajndra Prasad all these greats were achiever not because of reservation they got but they worked hard for it.

And the senseI am getting from my friends and Known ones irrespective od their Religion n Cast I am confident that Modi will come to power, and He will give a better and bright future. Its not my dream, but its my Hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Shankranthi said:


> .....are you really repeating my jokes and laughing at yourself ?
> 
> BTW I am advancing towards Modi so naturally its in the right direction ............ you on the other hand
> 
> 
> You dishonesty is glaring ..... Varun has embraced hinduims since his mother is a Hindu ..... Pappus mother is christian so why does he wear a tilak ?



What a retarded logic 

Baffon go and bang your head against wall to know why RG wears tilak.


----------



## Shankranthi

VeeraBahadur said:


> @Oscar, @WebMaster , plz check for multiple Ids , I suspect being @Mriutunjay @Shankranthi



LOL.... are you sure you are not pappu in person ? ..... you seem to have the same habit of running to mummy for help 



VeeraBahadur said:


> What a retarded logic
> 
> Baffon go and bang your head against wall to know why RG wears tilak.



 ... is that what congress men do to find out why pappu wears tilak ? bang their heads against the walls ?  damn .......so its true....all of congress is retarded. 

Do you have any other explanations ?


----------



## India_rocks

Till 2009 it was like 'ab toh Rahul hi banega PM' , most eligible PM bla bla bla and suddenly he turned into pappu  

people will only vote for Modi because he is pro-Hindu and a strong anti-Pakistan... he is trying hard to sharpen his second quality


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Partharjun said:


> I hear they have 90% minority reservation in E-NREGA. Get them straight from Madrasa campus recruitment.
> 
> Some of these chaps are posting articles from terrorist rags like the Milli Gazette (Bregs)



BJP (read Fenku)- had flooded the market with fanku briagde long before congress. Hell congress approved the social media budget only a month ago- so your earnings top any congress plant's many times over. You have nothing to complain.



VeeraBahadur said:


> Did that happen in your dreams ???
> 
> Jumma Jumma 22 post hue hai abhi aur lambi lambi fekna suru.



Take it from me...you will go far


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I predict there will be Anti Pakistan Sentiment on rise to get votes , its a given


----------



## Marxist

It's OK if minorities don't repay loans, Karnataka Congress chief G Parameshwara says

BANGALORE: In the race to appease the minorities in the run-up to the Lok Sabha elections next year, KPCC president G Parameshwara on Saturday suggested it's all right for them to cheat by not repaying loans taken from government agencies.

At a Congress workshop for here on schemes for minorities, Parameshwara said several people who had taken loans had cheated the government by not repaying them. "The Karnataka Minorities Development Corporation, instead of giving small loans, should sanction huge amounts like Rs 50 lakh. Never mind if the beneficiaries don't repay the loans. Topi hakidre parvagilla (colloquial for 'no issues if they cheat'). Many people and officials have duped government agencies of several thousands of crores of rupees. It's part of the development process," he said.



Also present at the workshop were Union minister for minority affairs K Rahman Khan, former MP CK Jaffer Sharief, minister Qamarul Islam, R Roshan Baig and Naseer Ahmed.

The opposition was quick to react. Former chief minister and Karnataka Janata Party supremo BS Yeddyurappa said a person in a responsible position should not make such statements. "Statements appeasing minorities is wrong. Such statements will definitely have a bearing on the administration," he said.

State BJP president Prahlad Joshi alleged that the Congress has been duping the minorities. "There is nothing surprising in this statement, and Parameshwara has made the party's intentions clear," he said.

It's OK if minorities don't repay loans, Karnataka Congress chief G Parameshwara says - Times Of India

New heights for secularism ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

First post is updated with improved title

I am going to keep an eye on this thread and ensure we do not have multiple threads on the same subject

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Zakii said:


> First post is updated with improved title
> 
> I am going to keep an eye on this thread and ensure we do not have multiple threads on the same subject



All about bjp and modi? Where's congress? Indians will Create more threads about congress! The title should be Bjp and congress


----------



## Hyde

A.Rafay said:


> All about bjp and modi? Where's congress? Indians will Create more threads about congress! The title should be Bjp and congress



Read the first post again.

For that purpose seperate thread already exists

http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...ons-2014-all-about-congress-rahul-gandhi.html

and for all the general discussion

http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...eneral-election-2014-updates-discussions.html

This is to curtail the discussion of indian elections to 3 threads only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Zakii said:


> Read the first post again.
> 
> For that purpose seperate thread already exists
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...ons-2014-all-about-congress-rahul-gandhi.html
> 
> and for all the general discussion
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...eneral-election-2014-updates-discussions.html
> 
> This is to curtail the discussion of indian elections to 3 threads only.



Thanks for clarification!


----------



## Shankranthi

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Take it from me...you will go far



Your words are prophetic ...... he really has gone far 

Here is something more for your to choke on or poison yourself with hate......







http://www.firstpost.com/economy/is-the-gujarat-growth-story-for-real-apparently-yes-483390.html

In terms of per capita income, Gujarat left the country far behind by simply * tripling its per capital income growth between the turn of the century and 2010-11.* Where the state has done less well is in the social indicators, where its rate of poverty reduction has been below par.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## confound thinker

Shankranthi said:


> Your words are prophetic ...... he really has gone far
> 
> Here is something more for your to choke on or poison yourself with hate......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/economy/is-the-gujarat-growth-story-for-real-apparently-yes-483390.html
> 
> In terms of per capita income, Gujarat left the country far behind by simply * tripling its per capital income growth between the turn of the century and 2010-11.* Where the state has done less well is in the social indicators, where its rate of poverty reduction has been below par.


Wonderful read indeed...really bursts the bubble of the low HDI I Argument of the anti Modi group..
If the whole of India would have had this Magic we would have already been very ahead on the path of being a global Superpower...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

*Modi wanted cap on RTI info given to BPL applicants*


Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi wanted India&#8217;s poorest who invoke the transparency law to pay up for the information &#8220;beyond a certain number of pages&#8221;.

Modi &#8211; now the BJP&#8217;s prime ministerial candidate &#8211; had made the suggestion in September 2005 to ensure the rich did not misuse the free-for-poor provision in the Right to Information Act (RTI).

The Centre introduced the provision to exempt persons belonging to Below Poverty Line families from paying any fee for getting information under the transparency law.

The CM&#8217;s three-page letter of 11 September 2005 &#8212; the law came into force a month later &#8212; is part of the 793-page RTI files made public last week as part of pro-active disclosures by the Department of Personnel & Training on the Central Information Commission directive, issued on an appeal filed by Hindustan Times.

&#8220;It is mentioned in the Act that the purpose of acquiring information will not be asked from the applicant. There is, therefore, a definite possibility that anyone wanting to get voluminous information from the government will take the route of a BPL family to avoid payment of even the cost of stationary,&#8221; the chief minister said.

Modi went on to give his prescription in his not-so-publicised letter.

&#8220;We need to plug this loop-hole by putting a limit of certain number of pages of information which can be given free to members of BPL families and charging them for additional pages required,&#8221; he wrote.

He also hinted at the need for a bar on government employees seeking information relating to personnel issues, particularly those relating to confidential records and promotions.

&#8220;Unless a specific exemption is made for personnel information, the (RTI) Act is likely to be misused by various employees by taking a route of citizen seeking information,&#8221; he added.

Modi&#8217;s rule that could have barred Indians below the starvation line from invoking the information law never came into force.

Modi wanted cap on RTI info given to BPL applicants - Hindustan Times


----------



## Shankranthi

[Bregs];4849134 said:


> *Modi wanted cap on RTI info given to BPL applicants*
> 
> 
> Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi wanted India&#8217;s poorest who invoke the transparency law to pay up for the information &#8220;beyond a certain number of pages&#8221;.
> 
> Modi &#8211; now the BJP&#8217;s prime ministerial candidate &#8211; had made the suggestion in September 2005 to ensure the rich did not misuse the free-for-poor provision in the Right to Information Act (RTI).
> 
> The Centre introduced the provision to exempt persons belonging to Below Poverty Line families from paying any fee for getting information under the transparency law.
> 
> The CM&#8217;s three-page letter of 11 September 2005 &#8212; the law came into force a month later &#8212; is part of the 793-page RTI files made public last week as part of pro-active disclosures by the Department of Personnel & Training on the Central Information Commission directive, issued on an appeal filed by Hindustan Times.
> 
> &#8220;It is mentioned in the Act that the purpose of acquiring information will not be asked from the applicant. There is, therefore, a definite possibility that anyone wanting to get voluminous information from the government will take the route of a BPL family to avoid payment of even the cost of stationary,&#8221; the chief minister said.
> 
> Modi went on to give his prescription in his not-so-publicised letter.
> 
> &#8220;We need to plug this loop-hole by putting a limit of certain number of pages of information which can be given free to members of BPL families and charging them for additional pages required,&#8221; he wrote.
> 
> He also hinted at the need for a bar on government employees seeking information relating to personnel issues, particularly those relating to confidential records and promotions.
> 
> &#8220;Unless a specific exemption is made for personnel information, the (RTI) Act is likely to be misused by various employees by taking a route of citizen seeking information,&#8221; he added.
> 
> Modi&#8217;s rule that could have barred Indians below the starvation line from invoking the information law never came into force.
> 
> Modi wanted cap on RTI info given to BPL applicants - Hindustan Times




OMG .... and ALLEGED LETTER by a congress MP run newspaper  

What a shame they did not publish the actual letter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

*Congress wakes up and smells Modi
- Agenda for ad agency *

New Delhi, Oct. 6: The theme song is Narendra Modi. For the Congress.

*In a break with the past, the Congress leadership has cleared a personality-based campaign targeting its chief rival in the run-up to next summers general election.*

*Sources said that JWT, a global advertising and marketing agency that has won the contract to handle the Congresss electioneering for 2014, has been told to work on this project.
*
Although the Congress had fought and defeated Atal Bihari Vajpayee at the peak of his popularity in 2004, its campaign had not focused on his political personality.

Rather, the Congress had punctured the BJPs Shining India balloon with a probing Aam aadmi ko kya mila (what has the common man got) query.

In 2009, the Congress refrained from personal attacks on L.K. Advani despite the BJP launching a corrosive campaign contrasting its Iron Man with the weakest ever Prime Minister (Manmohan Singh). Instead, it concentrated on telling a success story that it said derived from its good governance.

But the UPA II carries a negative image and so the Congress has chosen to expose its challenger rather than tell its own story.

Modi, in that sense, has accomplished what Vajpayee and Advani couldnt. He has turned the next election virtually into a referendum on himself, mirroring the overwhelming presence Indira Gandhi once used to command.

Such domination by personalities, however, has not been so rare at the state level. Lalu Prasad, for instance, towered over Bihars electoral scene in the 1990s and the early years of this century.

The Congress, however, never ran a Modi-centric campaign even in Gujarat, where the fight was directly against the larger-than-life chief minister rather than his party or the Sangh parivar. Rather, the Congress took care not to focus on Modi but to dwell on local issues.

But now the party seems to have decided that Modis polarising personality and record could be its biggest asset in the battle for Delhi.

Congress leaders are convinced that not just the minorities but also the liberal Hindus nurse a stronger antipathy towards Modi than towards the BJP as a whole, and that this can form the basis of a sound electoral strategy.

While JWT has assigned a team of professionals to study and gather material on Modi, the Congresss research wing and Gujarat unit too are working on the project.

In addition to Modis tainted record on communal harmony, the Congress is keeping a hawk eye on his tendency to make comments that can give offence and his governments performance in the social sector in Gujarat, among other things.

Sources said JWT had won the lucrative Congress contract by focusing on Modis politics in its presentations to the party leadership. Crayons, which earlier handled the partys campaigns, was opposed by some leaders because of its association with the BJP in the past.

A senior Congress leader confirmed that the party would run a personalised campaign against Modi.

The way he used a lie planted by a Pakistani journalist to insult our Prime Minister shows his desperation and immaturity, the leader said.

We will not only say that he has no vision for the poor and that he is an agent of the rich and the corporate sector, well also question his credentials as a national leader. We will say that he is ignorant and has a narrow vision. We will definitely question his ability to occupy any high post at the national level, the Congress leader said.

Congress leaders are aware that such a strategy could prove a double-edged sword: it could put Modi on the centre-stage and make him appear the principal political figure in the country.

But the party has decided to run that risk probably because the governments success story isnt cutting much ice in this season of credibility crisis, and anti-incumbency has begun to hurt after 10 years of rule.

Congress wakes up and smells Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Shankranthi said:


> Your words are prophetic ...... he really has gone far
> 
> Here is something more for your to choke on or poison yourself with hate......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/economy/is-the-gujarat-growth-story-for-real-apparently-yes-483390.html
> 
> In terms of per capita income, Gujarat left the country far behind by simply * tripling its per capital income growth between the turn of the century and 2010-11.* Where the state has done less well is in the social indicators, where its rate of poverty reduction has been below par.



First post is a BJP sponsored paid outlet- and that's a lot coming from me. I rarely make allegations against any media unless it has explicit allegiances (like RSS Observer). First post is a paid fenku outlet and is usually at the forefront of fenku mongering. Bring me a different source please.


----------



## hindutva_in_motion

Marxist said:


> It's OK if minorities don't repay loans, Karnataka Congress chief G Parameshwara says
> 
> BANGALORE: In the race to appease the minorities in the run-up to the Lok Sabha elections next year, KPCC president G Parameshwara on Saturday suggested it's all right for them to cheat by not repaying loans taken from government agencies.
> 
> At a Congress workshop for here on schemes for minorities, Parameshwara said several people who had taken loans had cheated the government by not repaying them. "The Karnataka Minorities Development Corporation, instead of giving small loans, should sanction huge amounts like Rs 50 lakh. Never mind if the beneficiaries don't repay the loans. Topi hakidre parvagilla (colloquial for 'no issues if they cheat'). Many people and officials have duped government agencies of several thousands of crores of rupees. It's part of the development process," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Also present at the workshop were Union minister for minority affairs K Rahman Khan, former MP CK Jaffer Sharief, minister Qamarul Islam, R Roshan Baig and Naseer Ahmed.
> 
> The opposition was quick to react. Former chief minister and Karnataka Janata Party supremo BS Yeddyurappa said a person in a responsible position should not make such statements. "Statements appeasing minorities is wrong. Such statements will definitely have a bearing on the administration," he said.
> 
> State BJP president Prahlad Joshi alleged that the Congress has been duping the minorities. "There is nothing surprising in this statement, and Parameshwara has made the party's intentions clear," he said.
> 
> It's OK if minorities don't repay loans, Karnataka Congress chief G Parameshwara says - Times Of India
> 
> New heights for secularism ..........



Just when i thought these Congressi retaards couldnt possibly go any lower, they just unlocked a new level of chutiyapa

Wow Congress... just wow... 

I am worried for my India and Hindus future

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hindutva_in_motion

[Bregs];4849134 said:


> *Modi wanted cap on RTI info given to BPL applicants*
> 
> 
> Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi wanted India&#8217;s poorest who invoke the transparency law to pay up for the information &#8220;beyond a certain number of pages&#8221;.
> 
> Modi &#8211; now the BJP&#8217;s prime ministerial candidate &#8211; had made the suggestion in September 2005 to ensure the rich did not misuse the free-for-poor provision in the Right to Information Act (RTI).
> 
> The Centre introduced the provision to exempt persons belonging to Below Poverty Line families from paying any fee for getting information under the transparency law.
> 
> The CM&#8217;s three-page letter of 11 September 2005 &#8212; the law came into force a month later &#8212; is part of the 793-page RTI files made public last week as part of pro-active disclosures by the Department of Personnel & Training on the Central Information Commission directive, issued on an appeal filed by Hindustan Times.
> 
> &#8220;It is mentioned in the Act that the purpose of acquiring information will not be asked from the applicant. There is, therefore, a definite possibility that anyone wanting to get voluminous information from the government will take the route of a BPL family to avoid payment of even the cost of stationary,&#8221; the chief minister said.
> 
> Modi went on to give his prescription in his not-so-publicised letter.
> 
> &#8220;We need to plug this loop-hole by putting a limit of certain number of pages of information which can be given free to members of BPL families and charging them for additional pages required,&#8221; he wrote.
> 
> He also hinted at the need for a bar on government employees seeking information relating to personnel issues, particularly those relating to confidential records and promotions.
> 
> &#8220;Unless a specific exemption is made for personnel information, the (RTI) Act is likely to be misused by various employees by taking a route of citizen seeking information,&#8221; he added.
> 
> Modi&#8217;s rule that could have barred Indians below the starvation line from invoking the information law never came into force.
> 
> Modi wanted cap on RTI info given to BPL applicants - Hindustan Times



Come back when Modi says Hindus dont have to pay back loans. Like your Congressi dalal minister just said about muslims.... 

Secularism my a$$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> First post is a BJP sponsored paid outlet- and that's a lot coming from me. I rarely make allegations against any media unless it has explicit allegiances (like RSS Observer). First post is a paid fenku outlet and is usually at the forefront of fenku mongering. Bring me a different source please.



Hahaha Kangressi ... First Post is actually run by ur Kangress media network 18 which runs CNNIBN ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Hahaha Kangressi ... First Post is actually run by ur Kangress media network 18 which runs CNNIBN ...



Whatever it is, it is a paid BJP mouthpiece spewing fenku lies.


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi in Patna for rally...







On 27th October, 2013 Narendra Modi will be in Patna, Bihar, to address the Hunkar Rally from the grounds of the iconic Gandhi Maidan.

With Bihar&#8217;s politics having taken some significant turns in the past few months, the visit by Mr. Modi will no doubt be eagerly awaited. Nitish Kumar is already showing his discomfort and displeasure by first not granting permission for Gandhi Maidan to be used as the venue and then inviting the President to the state on the same day.

CM Nitish Kumar and the JD (U)have so far been riding on a wave of popularity stemming from development in the state in the initial years of the regime. But the growth has now stymied and Mr. Kumar&#8217;s political ambitions have taken centre stage at the the cost of the state. A UNDP page on Bihar reports that 54.9% of children in the state are underweight, there has been miniscule change in the poverty index, infrastructure continues to be poor in most parts of the state and 24/7 power supply is still a far off dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hindutva_in_motion

Guynextdoor2 said:


> First post is a BJP sponsored paid outlet- and that's a lot coming from me. I rarely make allegations against any media unless it has explicit allegiances (like RSS Observer). First post is a paid fenku outlet and is usually at the forefront of fenku mongering. Bring me a different source please.



Is Times of India also a Modi paid outlet? What about the Hindu? Because they are reporting how shameless Congress minister just said that minorities/muslims dont need to pay back loans. 

Come back when modi makes a statement on how Hindus do not need to pay back loans. You congressis are looting and enslaving hindus in the name of secularism. 

Hindus have been made a laughing stock in their own country for long enough. You will remember how anti-Hindu the congress Govt in Gujrat was before Modi. In the late 90s in gujrat, Congresss Govt did nothing when there were many reports of Hindu girls being kidnapped, raped and converted forcefully to islam. And finally when a threshold was reached with taking advantage of Hindus and commtting crimes against us, we saw our reaction in 2002.

You guys can have your fun now, but remember *every action has a reaction*. Dont go crying when we decide to pay you guys back in kind (with interest of course)


----------



## hindutva_in_motion

LMAOOOOO

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

cloud_9 said:


>




But why shown favor to Congress only for this thread? Why not All India Muslim league or Communist Party of India...


----------



## 1971+

On terrorism

Rahul Gandhi had at a press conference in Bhubaneswar, a day after the 2011 serial bombings in Mumbai, said that 99% of terror attacks have been stopped, but we must aim at stopping 100%.

&#8221;It is very difficult to stop every single terror attack. We will stop 99% terror attacks but 1 % of attacks might get through.&#8221;

The beehive quote

Addressing the annual CII Annual General Meeting, Gandhi said millions of Indians were brimming with energy, adding that the country was now sitting on an unprecedented tide of transformation.

He also took a dig at Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi&#8216;s much touted Gujarat model of development.

&#8221;People call us an elephant.. We are not an elephant.. we are a beehive.. it&#8217;s funny but think about it. Which is more powerful? an elephant or a beehive?&#8221;

&#8220;We go into this model where you have the one guy who will come and fix everything. He is going to come on a horse, that&#8217;s the model, that&#8217;s the Indian model. He is going to come on the horse, the Sun is in the background. There are a billion people waiting. He is coming and everything is going to be fine. No. It&#8217;s not going to work like that.&#8221;

&#8220;People talk about individuals, large number of problems can be sorted out by the lower level people. Give a billion people the power to solve a problem, it&#8217;ll be solved in a jiffy.&#8221;

On poverty

Speaking at a closed door function organised by the Dalit Resource Centre at the Gobind Ballabh Pant Social Science Institute, Gandhi&#8217;s remarks on poverty erupted into a controversy forcing the institute to come out and issue a clarification what Gandhi had meant by his statement.

&#8220;Poverty is just a state of mind. It does not mean scarcity of food, money or material things. If one possesses self-confidence then we can overcome poverty.&#8221;

On the Congress

Just after he was elevated to party Vice President at the Chintan Shivir in Jaipur, Rahul Gandhi targeted his own party for being &#8216;disorganised&#8217;.

&#8220;It (Congress) is a funny party. It is the largest political organization in the world but perhaps does not have a single rule or regulation. We create new rules every two minutes and then dump them. Nobody knows the rules in the party&#8221;

On the nation as a computer

Addressing hundreds of NSUI and Youth Congress members, Gandhi had said that the Congress party captures the essence of the nation.

&#8220;If India is a computer, Congress is its default programme.&#8221;

On the BJP

In a terse snub to BJP and its &#8216;India Shining&#8217; campaign, Gandhi said it shone only for the leaders of the saffron brigade and not for the common people.

&#8220;It is shining in their houses and air-conditioned cars but not in villages&#8221;

On India and Saudi Arabia

Gandhi said he had met some of the ambassadors of Europe who told him that while the twentieth century was of Saudi Arabia as it controlled oil, India will be the twenty-first century&#8217;s Saudi Arabia as it had tremendous human resource potential.

&#8220;India is going to be the 21st century&#8217;s Saudi Arabia in terms of human resources&#8221;

On Hindu radical groups

According to an August 2009 cable sent by US Ambassador Timothy Roemer, Gandhi, in a casual conversation at a luncheon hosted by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh for Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, made this comparison between Islamist and Hindutva radical groups.

&#8220;Although there was evidence of some support for Laskar-e-Taiba among certain elements in India&#8217;s indigenous Muslim community, the bigger threat may be the growth of radicalised Hindu groups, which create religious tensions and political confrontations with the Muslim community.&#8221;

On the youth

Ending his 3-day visit to West Bengal, Gandhi said the fundamental problem was that the youth was not in politics, adding that his party was trying to bridge the gap.

&#8220;Politics is everywhere.. it is in your shirt.. in your pants.. everywhere.&#8221;

On Punjab&#8217;s drug problem

Speaking to college students in Punjab, Gandhi said Punjab had a huge drug problem which the state has been unable to tackle. He was addressing a rally organised by the NSUI.

&#8220;Seven out of 10 youths in Punjab have a drug problem.&#8221;

On knowledge

Speaking at a Congress gathering, Gandhi had said that change could be possible only if those in power started respecting and empowering people for their knowledge and skills.

&#8220;All the public systems &#8211; administration, justice, education and political are designed to keep people with knowledge out. Such a system promotes mediocrity.&#8221;

On escape velocity

Reaching out to the Dalit community, Gandhi said if the movement for escape velocity has to be taken forward it needs the participation of lakhs of Dalit leaders.

Dalit community &#8216;needs the escape velocity of Jupiter&#8217; to achieve success.

On the ordinance to rescue convicted politicians

Considered one of his most controversial outbursts, Gandhi slammed his own government&#8217;s ordinance which had sought to protect convicted legislators forcing the cabinet to withdraw it.

&#8220;My opinion of the ordinance is that it&#8217;s complete nonsense and that it should be torn up and thrown out.&#8221;

He then apologised to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh for his remarks but said his intention was right.

&#8220;My mother (Congress President Sonia Gandhi) told me the words I used were wrong. In hindsight, may be the words I used were strong but the sentiment was not wrong. I am young&#8230;.&#8221;

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/from-beehive-to-jupiter-rahul-gandhis-not-so-quotable-quotes-1161705.html


----------



## Puchtoon

*MASSIVE Crowd at Today's Rahulbaba rally*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

*Nomura: BJP government with Narendra Modi at helm will be good for markets*

NEW DELHI: Given BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's track record of an impressive performance on the economic front, a BJP government at the centre in 2014 will be good for market sentiment, believes Alastair Newton, Senior Political Analyst at Nomura.

However, Newton admitted to the problems of a coalition government in India, stating that it is difficult to push structural reforms. "The caste-based and regional interests of some parties serve as a hindrance," he opined.

In an interview with ET Now, Newton said that the state elections will be a litmus test for all political parties, especially the BJP. "The state elections results will be important to BJP and its Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi," Newton said.

"A good solid performance by BJP will help give them a good platform to move forward to general elections," he opined. According to Newton, BJP is likely to retain its governments in the states of Chhattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh. "The big question however is whether BJP will be able to win back Rajasthan," he said.

In September 2013, Christopher Wood, Chief Equity Strategist at CLSA had also said that the Indian stock market's greatest hope is the emergence of Narendra Modi. "Amidst all these negatives, the one potential positive is that the gathering macroeconomic crisis could trigger an improvement in governance. The Indian stock market's greatest hope in this respect is the emergence of Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi as the BJP's prime ministerial candidate," Wood had said.

"While the odds are definitely stacked against him, our view is the worse the sense of crisis the better Modi's chance of winning. Modi is certainly raising the rhetorical level with his growing public attacks on a direction-less government and focus on the collapsing rupee," Wood opined.

Considered a semi-final before the Lok Sabha polls, assembly elections in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Delhi and Mizoram will be held in a single phase between November 25 and December 4, while it will be two- phased in Chhattisgarh on November 11 and 19.

Counting of votes in all the states will be on December 8, Chief Election Commissioner V S Sampath said last week.

While Madhya Pradesh will go to polls on November 25 to elect its 230-member assembly, elections for the 200-member Rajasthan assembly will be held on December 1. Assembly polls in Delhi with 70 constituencies and Mizoram with 40 seats will be held on December 4.

The Election Commission has also decided to hold bye- elections to the Surat (West) assembly constituency in Gujarat and Yercaud assembly seat in Tamil Nadu on December 4.

A total of 630 assembly constituencies in five states will go to polls in which a total of 11.60 crore voters are likely to exercise their franchise.

(With inputs from PTI)

Nomura: BJP government with Narendra Modi at helm will be good for markets - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

What congress could do best for their party is to send PAPPPU on vacation till election


----------



## vsdave2302

In Gujarat and Karnataka elections, people expected Pappu to come for congress election campaign and amuse the crowds with his childish comments but Pappu turned out to be smarter than expected and decided to remain by and large away from election and disappoint the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Rahul Gandhi's achievements are listed below*



































.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Jason bourne

WTF I thout it was a joke but he actully did said that


----------



## [Bregs]

BJP achievements below during NDA Rule: 





screen shot windows 7


----------



## Puchtoon

Bjp related posts should be in BJP thread @Zakii


----------



## [Bregs]

@Zakii its congress section and they are showing the true colors of BJP here


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## confound thinker

Narendra Modi have you seen this? NaMo youth anthem goes viral on web

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

YSR's wife meet Rajnath Singh. New alliance in making??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> YSR's wife meet Rajnath Singh. New alliance in making??



Jagan mohan already stated that narendra modi should be PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

kaykay said:


> YSR's wife meet Rajnath Singh. New alliance in making??



YSR Congress and TDP if aligns with BJP will be a major boost for NDA in Andhra Pradesh .


----------



## Puchtoon

Jagan is a shrewd politician don't think too much . He just wanted to show that he is trying everything for saving andhra and he is not aligned to congress covertly .


----------



## Aryavart

[Bregs];4853846 said:


> screenshot



Ohh I noticed you and your masters jumping around modi in this pic. nice to meet you here in this form. keep harping


----------



## Nair saab

*Confessions of an SFI supporter who was a traditional Congress voter, now realized that country needs Narendra Modi*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Puchtoon

*Rahul Gandhi asks people to clap for him as chattering crowd of a few hundreds drown his voice at Rampur rally *

Rampur: A day after Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi gave Twitterati some food for wit over his escape velocity remark, a chattering crowd drowned his voice and at Dhanyawad rally in Rampur on Wednesday, which was reportedly organised to woo Muslims and farmers of Uttar Pradesh.

The Congress vice-president reached Rampur after addressing a rally in Aligarh district.

While addressing *a rally of a few thousand*, he made it obvious that people who had gathered in the rally were not interested in his speech. He reportedly said, Arey bhaiya sun to lo, main kya bol raha hoon (read Bhaiya at least listen to what I am saying). (SIC)

*Reports said that he even asked the people to clap. Arey bhai tali to baja do. Tali ke bina maza nahi ata (I need you to clap to keep me going) (SIC)
*
While addressing the rally, Gandhi took a dig at the ruling Uttar Pradesh government. During his visit to the Muzaffarnagar district following the recent riots there, he said in Aligarh, he heard firsthand accounts from victims who said they harboured no enmity towards the other community. They told me it was political players who had executed this and destroyed them. he said. If Uttar Pradesh is regressing, it is because you are being divided. In Rampur, he added that no politicians died in the riots, that it is the common man who suffers the brunt of politically motivated riots.

Rahul Gandhi asks people to clap for him as chattering crowd of a few hundreds drown his voice at Rampur rally - daily.bhaskar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PoKeMon

[Bregs];4853713 said:


> free image hosting



Anna Hazare is also included!!! 
[MENTION=148509][Bregs][/MENTION] you are such an @#$%^. Now go and cry some mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi meets Rasoolan Bibi ji, the widow of Param Vir Chakra awardee Shaheed Abdul Hameed in Gandhinagar ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vsdave2302

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I predict there will be Anti Pakistan Sentiment on rise to get votes , its a given



May be a bit but not much. India is not a Pak centric country obsessed by hate against pakistanis or Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Self deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Jason bourne said:


> Narendra Modi meets Rasoolan Bibi ji, the widow of Param Vir Chakra awardee Shaheed Abdul Hameed in Gandhinagar ..



Great work of a great leader. Pappu won't meet her because he will find it useless to push his vote bank politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

*India's Tryst With Destiny*

India could offer the world a signal electoral drama next spring, with geopolitical repercussions for the whole Eurasian rimland. Narendra Modi, the charismatic chief minister of Gujarat in northwestern India, will likely run for prime minister against Rahul Gandhi, the great-grandson of the political forefather of India's modern republic, Jawaharlal Nehru.

Modi, though considerably older than Gandhi, *represents an efficient, new style politics that is nationalistic and unapologetically abrasive, and thus comfortable with civilizational tension. The youthful Gandhi, through his name, embodies an old-style politics that, while portrayed as corrupt and complacent, is also universalist*. Modi has many enemies yet promises to shake things up in a country with vast potential but stuck in the economic and institutional doldrums. Gandhi, who has far less experience and is *half-Italian,* is actually the less-disruptive, more conservative choice. His mother, Sonia Gandhi, is the real authority within the Congress party. If Congress wins in 2014, his rise to the premiership is not expected to change the balance of power within his party.

Modi presently represents the Hindu nationalist BJP, or Bharatiya Janata Party(Indian People's Party). But even within the BJP he is seen as edgy and controversial. The very word "Modi" in India connotes the shocking events of February 2002 in Gujarat, when Modi, it is alleged, played a critical role as a Hindu chief minister in a pogrom that killed 2,000 Muslims, led to 400 rapes of Muslim women, and left 200,000 homeless. Modi has never officially apologized or offered a detailed explanation for those events. And yet throughout four terms as chief minister he has demonstrated a financial probity and a machine-like bureaucratic dynamism that has made *Gujarat a leader within India for economic development, so much so that Muslims along with many others have flocked to Modi's Gujarat in search of jobs*.

*Modi is a hypnotic orator *who, as one corporate executive after another has said, offers the best model of governance in a country rife with corruption and red tape. H*is actions in February 2002 have led him to be compared with Adolf Hitler, while his obsession with management details have led him to be compared with Lee Kuan Yew. Of course, Modi is neither. He is a new kind of hybrid politician: both media-savvy and manifestly ambitious*. He is the first authentically *charismatic Indian politician since Indira Gandhi* - the late grandmother of his opponent in next spring's election.

*Rahul Gandhi is an empty vessel compared to Modi*. Gandhi, despite being educated at elite schools, is close to ultimate power only because of his family name and connections, not because he is particularly brilliant. Compared to Modi, who rose on his own from truly humble beginnings, there is simply little original one can say about Gandhi. The mere election of his Congress Party next spring, it is alleged by some, will cement nepotism and corruption. The status quo will simply have a better chance to survive with the fourth generation of the founding political family, whereas Modi offers more of a break with the past, for better or for worse.

In fact, this upcoming election will reveal how I*ndia suffers from a profound leadership vacuum*: the only selection appears to be between someone tainted by inter-communal mass violence and someone who has essentially inherited his position by way of his family.

Just as the political system could offer a stark choice to Indian voters, India, too, is at a crossroads. Just consider the geopolitical environment:

This will be the first general election in a decade to take place at a time of slower economic growth. It will be the first election since nearby Sri Lanka has ended its civil war and has beendemonstrably leaning toward China, thereby threatening the balance of power in South Asia. Meanwhile, American troops will be drawing down in large numbers in Afghanistan - a place that throughout history has functionally been part of the Subcontinent. Arapprochement may loom between Iran and the United States.Bangladesh on India's northeastern border is in quasi-chaos, as is Nepal on India's northern frontier. Myanmar, also bordering India in the east, may be slowlydisintegrating into religious and ethnic regions. China is in the early stages of a tumultuous economic and social transition. Japan is more nationalistic than in decades and is poised to become a natural ally of India balancing against China. Finally, there is Pakistan, India's fundamental nemesis, which, though in the hands of a relatively capable and experienced prime minister, is institutionally and strategically ever more fragile. Indeed, the Greater Subcontinent is in flux, and in this turbulent political landscape, India's new prime minister in 2014 will have increasingly less room for miscalculations. Both innovation and maturity will be required.

Gandhi will likely play it safe and may confuse conciliations with strategy. His father, Rajiv, while serving as prime minister was assassinated by Tamil extremists, and, according to a Wikileaks cable, *Rahul believes the growth of radicalized Hindu groups is a greater threat to India than Islamic extremists*. Remember that the Congress Party (at least compared to the BJP) relies on Muslims and other minorities for its power base. Moderation, therefore, is central to Rahul's identity. He will likely rely on his advisers and the elite foreign policy bureaucracy for direction. In pursuing economic reform, *he will be hampered by Congress' populist, pseudo-socialist governing philosophy and historical identity, forged in the independence struggle against the British*.

Modi, on the other hand, will attempt to be his own man - a force of nature overriding the bureaucracy and the New Delhi nomenklatura. He will likely be pro-business with an ideological passion, wanting to eviscerate as much red tape as possible from the debilitating Indian system. For the sake of further developing lucrative bilateral trade he will be pro-China, even as he will be pro-military and move closer to Japan and Australia in order to balance against China. He will want to move closer to Iran in order to provocatively balance against Pakistan (without ruling out meaningful negotiations with the latter). And while Modi currently cannot enter the United States because of human rights concerns stemming from the events of February 2002, it is easy to see him unapologetically court the United States as a strategic ally - something the Indian political establishment has been unofficially willing to do, while wanting to deny it all the same. In sum, Modi will try to craft a more naked, assertive, power-oriented foreign policy to go hand-in-hand with his business-friendly agenda.

*If Modi succeeds, he will move India boldly out of the post-colonial Nehruvian era defined by an elite class friendly to socialism and indifferent to bureaucracy*, however less and less so. But Modi is not likely to succeed: running India from New Delhi is not like running Gujarat from Gandhinagar. India is simply a vast assemblage of far-flung states with their own power structures and regional identities. The Indian system - an upshot ofIndia's geography- is not friendly to dynamic change-agents with centralizing, dictatorial tendencies like Modi.

More likely is that whoever is elected will be defined by crises that impinge on India from Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan, China, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh, combined with the usual drumroll of internal unrest. *For reforming such a teeming, unruly, and diverse country like India is hard: Modi will certainly try; Gandhi might not even do that.*

Chicago Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

More for AAPtards ... 

PIL filed against AAP over foreign funding : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

President changes Bihar tour plan on BJP's request. Narendra Modi was to hold a rally in Patna at the time of Pranab's visit ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> Narendra Modi meets Rasoolan Bibi ji, the widow of Param Vir Chakra awardee Shaheed Abdul Hameed in Gandhinagar ..





Narendra Modi meets Rasoolan Bibi ji, the widow of Param Vir Chakra awardee Shaheed Abdul Hameed in Gandhinagar

*Rasoolan Bibi blesses Narendra Modi, says she wanted to meet Narendra Modi after his Rewari speech.*

On Wednesday 9th October 2013 Shri Narendra Modi met Rasoolan Bibi ji, the widow of a proud solider and Param Vir Chakra awardeeShaheed Abdul Hamid, who sacrificed his life for the nation in the 1965 India-Pakistan war. *Rasoolan Bibi ji blessed Shri Modi to serve the nation and do good for the people of India. Modi ji presented a shawl to Rasoolan Bibi ji as well.*

*Rasoolan Bibi is a resident of Ghazipur in Uttar Pradesh and despite her ill health she came to meet Shri Modi with her two children. Rasoolan Bibi ji said that she had seen Shri Narendra Modis speech at Rewari on the television after which expressed her wish to meet Shri Modi to her children. Today that wish was fulfilled, she said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> President changes Bihar tour plan on BJP's request. Narendra Modi was to hold a rally in Patna at the time of Pranab's visit ..


Pranab Da is now totally taking a Anti-Kangress stand ...

Recently when asked BJP leader Prakash Javdekar if there is any one in Congress who has a PM material in him ... He replied there is non... And the one who had PM material in him is in Rashtrapati Bhavan...


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> Narendra Modi meets Rasoolan Bibi ji, the widow of Param Vir Chakra awardee Shaheed Abdul Hameed in Gandhinagar
> 
> *Rasoolan Bibi blesses Narendra Modi, says she wanted to meet Narendra Modi after his Rewari speech.*
> 
> On Wednesday 9th October 2013 Shri Narendra Modi met Rasoolan Bibi ji, the widow of a proud solider and Param Vir Chakra awardeeShaheed Abdul Hamid, who sacrificed his life for the nation in the 1965 India-Pakistan war. *Rasoolan Bibi ji blessed Shri Modi to serve the nation and do good for the people of India. Modi ji presented a shawl to Rasoolan Bibi ji as well.*
> 
> *Rasoolan Bibi is a resident of Ghazipur in Uttar Pradesh and despite her ill health she came to meet Shri Modi with her two children. Rasoolan Bibi ji said that she had seen Shri Narendra Modi&#8217;s speech at Rewari on the television after which expressed her wish to meet Shri Modi to her children. Today that wish was fulfilled, she said.*




As I said earlier narendramodi is one of the easiest available leader of india anyone can meet him ...



Nair saab said:


> Pranab Da is now totally taking a Anti-Kangress stand ...
> 
> Recently when asked BJP leader Prakash Javdekar if there is any one in Congress who has a PM material in him ... He replied there is non... And the one who had PM material in him is in Rashtrapati Bhavan...



Congressi accept it or not but leaders of congress party and UPA actully fed up with this PAPPUs regular blunder ...

PAPPU mu FAAD ke chala ata he or sambhalna congress spoke persons ko pasta he

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

Nair saab said:


> Pranab Da is now totally taking a Anti-Kangress stand ...
> 
> Recently when asked BJP leader Prakash Javdekar if there is any one in Congress who has a PM material in him ... He replied there is non... And the one who had PM material in him is in Rashtrapati Bhavan...



Pranab Mukherjee is one of the few respectful leaders in Al Khangress. He despite the impediments set up by the Nehru Dynasty, has tried to work the best he can. When he was handling the finance ministry, India was still in working condition. Even the most conservative of opposition parties respect him for his 'get to the point' attitude, even though he is sometimes forced to be highly politicized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

*How 2014 elections will impact stock markets: Analysts bet on Modi*

How 2014 elections will impact stock markets: Analysts bet on Modi - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

@Tshering22 @Nair saab please give me your email address...


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> @Tshering22 @Nair saab please give me your email address...



Give me urs ill mail u mine...


----------



## Jason bourne

I hope u got my mail


----------



## Bang Galore

Tshering22 said:


> Pranab Mukherjee is one of the few respectful leaders in Al Khangress. He despite the impediments set up by the Nehru Dynasty, has tried to work the best he can. When he was handling the finance ministry, India was still in working condition. Even the most conservative of opposition parties respect him for his 'get to the point' attitude, even though he is sometimes forced to be highly politicized.



Pranab Mukerjee is probably one of India's best politicians but as a Finance minister, a bit of a disaster. A lot of the present problems have their genesis at his stint in North block. Not his fault alone but he was not a success at the Finance ministry.


----------



## Tshering22

Bang Galore said:


> Pranab Mukerjee is probably one of India's best politicians but as a Finance minister, a bit of a disaster. A lot of the present problems have their genesis at his stint in North block. Not his fault alone but he was not a success at the Finance ministry.



But during his tenure he had still managed it better than the sudden disastrous drop that we have been seeing in last 3 months.



Bang Galore said:


> Pranab Mukerjee is probably one of India's best politicians but as a Finance minister, a bit of a disaster. A lot of the present problems have their genesis at his stint in North block. Not his fault alone but he was not a success at the Finance ministry.



But during his tenure he had still managed it better than the sudden disastrous drop that we have been seeing in last 3 months.


----------



## Puchtoon

*It would be a dangerous mistake to ignore Modi: Omar Abdullah*


It would be a dangerous mistake to ignore Narendra Modi, Jammu and Kashmir chief minister Omar Abdullah has said, adding the UPA has failed to offer an alternative to the people.

Speaking exclusively to Hindustan Times, the chief minister said, *&#8220;I think it would be foolish for us (UPA constituents) to ignore the Modi factor. In fact, it would be a dangerous mistake.&#8221;*

Elaborating on the &#8216;Modi factor&#8217;, Abdullah said, &#8220;*Six months ago if you had asked me I would have said the Modi factor would have no effect at all, but today it would be foolish on my part to do that. Modi has galvanised the cadre and there is an expectation even in Jammu that they (the BJP) would return to power under Modi. A galvanised cadre can be a make or break factor in an election.*&#8221;

The BJP had on September 13 declared the Gujarat chief minster its prime ministerial candidate for 2014 elections.

Abdullah admitted that the UPA constituents, including his National Conference, had failed to offer an alternative discourse. &#8220;It is my failing,&#8217;&#8217; he said. &#8220;It is not helping us to allow him such a long rope -- so as to allow him to hang us. As a constituent of the UPA, it is binding on me to devise an alternate discourse but our strategy is to keep our powder dry. I hope we don&#8217;t find that we kept it dry for too long.&#8217;&#8217;

It would be a dangerous mistake to ignore Modi: Omar Abdullah - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Arvind Kejriwal Running out of the Show when he was asked opinion about Pakistan, Terrorism and minority appeasement... LOL  



This AAPtard insisted on keeping the talk till Corruption ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shankranthi

Bajwa, Amarinder Singh trade swipes as Rahul looks on - The Times of India 

SANGRUR: The infighting among senior Congress leaders took yet another ugly turn on Thursday when both Punjab Pradesh Congress Committee (PPCC) chief Partap Bajwa and former chief minister Capt Amarinder Singh traded swipes at each other as visiting party vice-president Rahul Gandhi helplessly looked on at a public rally in Sangrur.

The two openly took potshots at each other even as Rahul had seated himself, like a mediator, with Bajwa and Capt on his either side.

"We cannot win elections just by creating an euphoria and exhorting workers to browbeat Akalis when we come to power, as suggested by my colleague. We have to first get united and put up a united face for the 2014 polls and then think of tackling the Akalis. We have to find the right faults in their flawed policies," Bajwa said.

He was hitting out at Capt Amarinder's remark, giving a clarion call to take on Akalis and send them to jails when Congress returns to power.

Earlier, Bajwa made an overt mention about Capt during his greetings, saying, "I won't forget my colleague's name as he did for me deliberately."

The slugfest between the two began when Captain took his turn to speak and did not mention Bajwa's name in his speech, until he was interrupted by Sangrur MP Vijay Singla.

"Sorry, I forgot to mention our Gurdaspur MP's name," he said, making a desperate attempt to apologize following Singla's whispers. He, however, continued to take indirect swipes at "his colleagues" without referring to them.

"Rahul ji took such a strong decision on the ordinance. I want you to take a similar decision on drug dealers in our party," he said.

During the entire two-hour rally, both Amarinder and Bajwa looked away from each other even as Rahul would speak to both of them for a few minutes.

Bajwa, who had replaced Amarinder as PPCC president on March 6, had faced allegations of "harbouring links with terrorists" following a letter written to AICC.

Reports had cited Amarinder as the author of the letter, who had rubbished the allegations later.

In December last year, Rahul had summoned state leaders and sitting and former MLAs to New Delhi to discuss the report submitted by party observers, who toured the state following the debacle in Punjab assembly polls in 2012.

At least five of the eight sitting MPs, including those who enjoyed Amarinder's support, were learned not to have received good ratings on performance and winnability.

However, both Amarinder and Bajwa are known to hold sway over their supporters in this region.


----------



## Jason bourne

The Below Image is the current question for India...the answer can be made available with AR technology..







The Answer to above question, when scanned with AR App...


----------



## Black Widow

Nair saab said:


> Arvind Kejriwal Running out of the Show when he was asked opinion about Pakistan, Terrorism and minority appeasement... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> This AAPtard insisted on keeping the talk till Corruption ...







If He talk bad about Pakistan and BD, Mini Pakistani will not vote for him... These Mini Pakistanis are threat to India., They must be kick out of India..

See how he tug the tail and ran away from interview

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

Nair saab said:


> *Confessions of an SFI supporter who was a traditional Congress voter, now realized that country needs Narendra Modi*






Either an Indian Muslim live in 2002 or they can move ahead .. In short Either Indian Muslim can be Jinna or Ashfaq-ulla-khan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Fr those who still stuck in 2002 .. Gujrat has not seen any communal incident since 2002 police in gujrat need not fire a bullet since 2002 ...


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Puchtoon

*Countdown to 2014: Electoral math &#8211; part 1*

The 2014 general election could be India&#8217;s most decisive since 1977. The BJP has anointed its prime ministerial candidate: Narendra Modi. The Congress has not but Rahul Gandhi is clearly the party&#8217;s face for 2014. 

In every parliamentary democracy &#8211; Britain, Australia and Canada are three examples &#8211; parties always choose their leader before a general election. 

British voters in 2010, for instance, knew who would be prime minister if the party represented by the local candidate they voted for won. If the Conservatives formed the government, it would be David Cameron. If Labour took office, it would be Gordon Brown. Such clarity is necessary in parliamentary democracy. 

This study analyses three variables &#8211; voteshare trends, state-wise alliances and the projections of recent surveys conducted by polling agencies. The party-wise, state-wise seat projections have been arrived at after giving specific weightages to each variable. The projections are subjective and should be treated as interpretative of available data. 

In the 2009 Lok Sabha election, the BJP won an abysmal 18.80% national voteshare and 116 seats. The Congress garnered 28.55% voteshare (206 seats). This study suggests the BJP&#8217;s voteshare could climb to just over 26% &#8211; its highest ever. Its previous high of 25.59% was in 1998 when it won 182 seats. The extra percentage point can translate into over 20 seats in a fragmented polity. 

16th Lok Sabha Projections, 2014

State Total Seats: Cong: BJP 

Andhra Pradesh: 42: 6: 5

Arunachal Pradesh: 2: 2: 0

Assam: 14: 4: 5

Bihar: 40: 2: 18

Chhattisgarh: 11: 2: 9

Delhi: 7: 1: 6

Goa: 2: 0: 2

Gujarat: 26: 3: 23

Haryana: 10: 3: 5

Himachal Pradesh: 4: 1: 3

Jammu & Kashmir: 6: 2: 2

Jharkhand: 14: 3: 8

Karnataka: 28: 11: 14

Kerala: 20: 6: 0

Madhya Pradesh: 29: 5: 24

Maharashtra: 48: 10: 15

Manipur: 2: 1: 0

Meghalaya: 2: 1: 0

Mizoram: 1: 1: 0

Nagaland: 1: 1: 0

Odisha: 21: 4: 0

Punjab: 13: 2: 4

Rajasthan: 25: 9: 16

Sikkim: 1: 0: 0

Tamil Nadu: 39: 0: 0

Tripura: 2: 0: 0

Uttarakhand: 5: 1: 4

Uttar Pradesh: 80: 5: 39

West Bengal: 42: 5: 0

Andaman & Nicobar: 1: 0: 1

Chandigarh: 1: 1: 0

Dadra and Nagar Haveli: 1: 0: 1

Daman & Diu: 1: 0: 1

Lakshadweep: 1: 1: 0

Puducherry: 1: 0: 0

Nominated Members: 2: 0: 0

Total: 545: 93: 205

Note: In states where Cong+BJP projected seats don&#8217;t add up to total seats, UPA/NDA allies or unattached regional parties make up the projected balance as follows: 

NDA allies projected seat tally: SS 16, SAD 7, HJC 1,

INLD 1, Independents/Others 4. Total 29.

UPA allies projected seat tally: NCP 4, NC 2, Independents/Others: 5 Total 11.

Leaning BJP: AIADMK 27, TDP 7, MNS 3, AGP 2, Others 8. Total 47.

Leaning Congress: YSR 13, DMK 10, RJD 10, Others 4. Total 37.

Unattached Regional: JD(U) 10, TMC 25, BSP 15, SP 21, BJD 14, TRS 10,

Left Front 28. Total 123. 

Summary:

BJP (205) + allies (29)= 234 + Leaning BJP (47) = 281

Congress (93) + allies (11) = 104 + Leaning Congress (37) = 141

Unattached Regional = 123 

Key takeaways:


The Telangana imbroglio will be tricky for all parties. This study assumes that till the protests in Seemandhra subside, it could be difficult but not impossible for the UPA government to form Telangana before the Lok Sabha election. For the purpose of this study though, Andhra Pradesh has been taken as an undivided unit.

In Uttar Pradesh, the Samajwadi Party government&#8217;s polarisation of Muslims has led to over 100 communal riots since mid-2012. Jat-Muslim unity is broken in Western UP and this could help the BJP consolidate its traditional upper caste votes with Jats to increase its voteshare from 18% to around 28% &#8211; enough to win between 35 and 40 seats.

In Bihar, following Lalu Prasad Yadav&#8217;s arrest, the RJD will garner a sympathy vote from its Muslim-Yadav votebank. The Congress has three options: make informal seat sharing arrangements with either the RJD or the JD(U) or go it alone. Whichever option it finally chooses, it could end up with very few seats. The BJP may emerge as the largest single party in the state due to a consolidation of upper caste and OBC votes following Modi&#8217;s campaign in Bihar where grassroots workers will &#8211; despite Modi&#8217;s own distaste for caste politics &#8211; highlight his OBC identity. 

The study assumes B.S. Yeddyurappa&#8217;s KJP will either merge with the BJP before the 2014 Lok Sabha poll or conclude seat sharing arrangements with it. The BJP&#8217;s projected Karnataka tally of 14 includes the KJP&#8217;s.

In Maharashtra, Raj Thackeray&#8217;s MNS may not agree to seat adjustments with the BJP-Shiv Sena-RPI but its projected seats (3) are counted separately as a post-poll BJP ally.

Babulal Marandi&#8217;s Jharkhand Vikas Morcha could, however, agree to pre-poll seat sharing arrangements with the BJP in Jharkhand projected to garner 8 out of 14 seats against the Congress-JMM front.

The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) will have little national impact on the Lok Sabha poll though it could do relatively well in the Delhi state assembly elections in December. 
* * * 


BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi&#8217;s campaign, leading up to voting in April-May 2014, could trigger a larger wave than the moderate wave assumed in this study. Such an enhanced Modi wave could increase the BJP&#8217;s tally from the projected 205 seats to over 220 seats. In that event, pre-poll allies (29 seats &#8211; see chart) and around 25 MPs from small post-poll allies and independents would take the BJP past 272 seats, allowing it the luxury of using the AIADMK, TDP and other likely post-poll allies as a cushion to cross 300 seats. 

It has been argued that the BJP needs 50 seats in Uttar Pradesh to win 200 seats nationally. This is tendentious. In this study, the BJP is projected to win &#8220;only&#8221; 39 seats in UP and still win 205 seats in the Lok Sabha.

Uttar Pradesh is vital but so are the other large catchment states like Gujarat (23), Madhya Pradesh (25), Rajasthan (16), Bihar (18) and Maharashtra (15). These five states alone could contribute nearly 100 seats to the BJP. Four others &#8211; Delhi (6), Karnataka (14), Jharkhand (8) and Chhattisgarh (9) &#8211; could account for another 37 seats. With UP&#8217;s 39 seats, the BJP&#8217;s tally from just these 10 prime states would be around 175 of the projected 205. States like Punjab, Haryana, Himachal Pradesh, Uttarakhand, Assam and Goa would be among those which would then contribute to the final figure. 

Clearly, Modi should follow a dual strategy: one, focus on the 10 big catchment states cited above with a potential of 175 seats; and two, cast a nationwide net for states where the BJP has limited presence as his pan-national wave builds. The BJP is likely to contest 450 Lok Sabha seats in 2014. To win 205, as this study suggests, it needs a strike rate of just over 45% &#8211; difficult but doable. 

* * *

The Congress&#8217; de facto prime ministerial candidate is Rahul Gandhi. But the party recognises that, despite the food security and land acquisition acts and the direct benefit transfer scheme, it won&#8217;t be able to win enough seats to form a government with Third Front support &#8211; or support a Third Front government from outside as in 1996-98. Put together, the Congress (93), its UPA allies (11), leaning Congress (37) and the non-overlapping Third Front (123 seats less RJD/JDU, SP/BSP, Left/TMC) are projected to win just 210 seats.

Rahul will thus likely sit in the opposition, build the party and await 2019. He will be nearly 50 years old then (on June 19, 2020). With a new cache of young voters (who are today between 12 and 17 years old) eligible to vote for the first time in 2019, the number of below 28-year-olds will by then swell to nearly 300 million (including 150 million first-time voters who would be between 18 and 23 in 2014). 

They will be connected to social media and could determine India&#8217;s electoral landscape well into this century. They are aspirational, want jobs and dislike the privilege and entitlement that come with dynasty. To win them over, Rahul will have to reinvent himself. 

Modi meanwhile must ration his appearances over the next seven months. Over-exposure could lead him to peak early. Fortunately for him, the five state assembly elections will provide a natural break between the first and second phases of his campaign &#8211; the latter gathering pace from January 2014 to polling day in May 2014. 

Corruption, inflation and governance should dominate his campaign speeches along with his alternative vision for the economy, foreign policy, Pakistan, terrorism, China, healthcare, fiscal reform, education, sanitation, subsidies, and judicial, police and administrative reforms. 

The last two years have stalled the country&#8217;s growth story. If elected, Prime Minister Modi will have to hit the ground running to make up for lost time. 

Countdown to 2014: Electoral math

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

Can LEFT and BJP form a alliance ??

Is it possible


----------



## SwAggeR

Muslims Offer Chadar for Success of Modi's Rally




*Muslims Offer Chadar for Success of Modi's Rally*

group of people from the minority community today offered 'chadar' at a mazar here praying for the success of Narendra Modi's 'Hoonkar Rally' to be held on October 27.

The group led by BJP's national Secretary of Minority cell Abdul Rahman visited the mazar near Patna High Court and offered the chadar.

Later, Bihar BJP minority cell President Sayyed Khalid Rahman who participated in the function said, "We offered prayer for the success of rally which would give a positive message to the Muslim community".

He said, "As part of vote bank politics, the rival parties have portrayed Narendra Modi as anti-muslim which is not true."

"Muslims need development through better opportunity in education and job instead of keeping them backward by spooking them in the name of BJP," Media in-charge Mohamad Abdul Hassan said.

Later, a team of BJP Minority cell under Kamal left for Bhojpur district to mobilise people for the rally at Gandhi Maidan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

*Thin attendance forces Congress to cancel Rahul Gandhi rallies in UP
*

IANS Lucknow, October 12, 2013 | UPDATED 15:47 IST
Faced with the prospects of thin attendance owing to Hindu festival 'Karvachauth', the Congress has cancelled two rallies of Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi in Uttar Pradesh Oct 22.

While Congress leaders are attributing this for the axing of the rallies at Hamirpur and Salempur, other sources say the Congress was unhappy with the poor turnout at Gandhi's rallies this week in Aligarh and Rampur.

At both Aligarh and Rampur, the crowds were much below Congress expectations. After his return to the capital, Gandhi is learnt to pulled up Congress leaders from Uttar Pradesh, the sources said. 

As Uttar Pradesh remains crucial for the Congress electoral arithmetic, the poor show was "certainly a cause for worry" for the party, a party leader said. The Congress holds 22 of the state's 80 Lok Sabha seats.

Rahul Gandhi is to address eight rallies across Uttar Pradesh this year. The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) has announced nine rallies to be addressed by its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.

The ruling Samajwadi Party is slated to hold 18 rallies.

The thin attendance at Gandhi's rallies has been ridiculed by his opponents. 

Urban Development Minister and Samajwadi Party leader Mohd Azam Khan said more people come out to catch a glimpse of him (Khan) any given day.

BJP state spokesman Vijay Bahadur Pathak said the thin attendance at Gandhi's meetings were not surprising. "We all know that people are dead set against the Congress," Pathak said.


Read more at: Thin attendance forces Congress to cancel Rahul Gandhi rallies in UP : Uttar Pradesh, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Ammyy said:


> Can LEFT and BJP form a alliance ??
> 
> Is it possible



No they will not . Two completely opposite ideologies .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Anna Hazare says he will not vote for Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party*


Blaming Arvind Kejriwal's fascination for power for split in anti-graft movement, *Anna Hazare on Thursday said he will not vote for the Aam Aadmi Party charging that it is going the same way as others by taking the path of 'money through power' and vice versa.
*
Asked whether his former aide has become "greedy" for power, the 75-year-old activist said, "It was right".

"I thought I will (vote for AAP) but now I find it difficult because it is being seen that it is moving towards the path of 'money through power and power through money', I will not be anywhere near them," he said during a programme organised by TV channel.

He was responding to a question whether he will vote for AAP, the party formed by Kejriwal after his split with Hazare on the question of the anti-corruption movement taking a political plunge.

Hazare has earlier said that he will support the party if it fields honest candidates and that will campaign for Kejriwal if he fights against Union Minister Kapil Sibal.

*Asked whether Kejriwal has become greedy for power and it resulted in the split, Hazare said, "This is right. Earlier I used to think that Arvind is into selfless service. But I don't understand how this thought of entering politics came into his mind."

He also agreed to a question it was Kejriwal's political ambition that led to the split.*

"A movement was on for the first time after independence for system change. People were coming out. I thought a good movement has been evolved. There was a feeling that this will earn results. But at that time, I don't understand, how such a thinking came into his mind," Hazare said.

He said there was a need for unity in the fight for system change and against corruption among all including Kejriwal, Swami Ramdev and others.


Anna Hazare says he will not vote for Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*An influential Muslim cleric's appeal to "secular parties" not to seek his community's vote "by showing fear of someone"   is being interpreted as a reference to Narendra Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate. *

Maulana Mahmood Madani, who heads the Jamiat-Ulama-i-Hind, said in a TV interview today, *"In the next election, political parties should not try to seek our votes by showing fear of someone, on a negative plank." Parties, he said, must instead outline their plans to ensure "equal opportunity" for the community.* 

But he has also asserted that he has been misquoted in media reports that said he had accused the Congress of using the Modi bogey to scare Muslims into voting for the ruling party in the next elections.

Didn't say Congress fanning fears about Narendra Modi to secure Muslim votes: Jamiat chief Mahmood Madani | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Priyanka coming to Brother's rescue


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> Priyanka coming to Brother's rescue



And who will rescue priyanka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

IndoCarib said:


> *An influential Muslim cleric's appeal to "secular parties" not to seek his community's vote "by showing fear of someone"   is being interpreted as a reference to Narendra Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate. *
> 
> Maulana Mahmood Madani, who heads the Jamiat-Ulama-i-Hind, said in a TV interview today, *"In the next election, political parties should not try to seek our votes by showing fear of someone, on a negative plank." Parties, he said, must instead outline their plans to ensure "equal opportunity" for the community.*
> 
> But he has also asserted that he has been misquoted in media reports that said he had accused the Congress of using the Modi bogey to scare Muslims into voting for the ruling party in the next elections.
> 
> Didn't say Congress fanning fears about Narendra Modi to secure Muslim votes: Jamiat chief Mahmood Madani | NDTV.com



In an interview yesterday night I my self heard mr madani said he was talking about modi .. [MENTION=148509][Bregs][/MENTION] don't jump and like this post your PAPPU only get babaji ka Thullu...


----------



## Jason bourne

Another feather in the cap of Mr. Modi 

On Wednesday 16th October 2013 Shri Narendra Modi will address the Inauguration of Institute of Infrastructure, Technology, Research and Management (IITRAM) at 4.30 pm in Maninagar, Ahmedabad.
IITRAM offers Engineering Education with specialization in Infrastructure and Management of Infrastructure. It aims to organize advanced studies and promote research.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> Arvind Kejriwal Running out of the Show when he was asked opinion about Pakistan, Terrorism and minority appeasement... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> This AAPtard insisted on keeping the talk till Corruption ...



Ise badiya toh mein he bol lu 
By the way turned 18th last week will apply for the Voters card tommrow 
& Will vote BJP or as some of us Punjabi's say BAJPA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desi Guy

Anti National *Bregs* exposes his credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

*Will be happy if Narendra Modi becomes PM, Advani says*

AHMEDABAD: In the first-ever public endorsement of Narendra Modi as the BJP's prime ministerial candidate, party patriarch LK Advani on Wednesday said he would be happy to see the Gujarat chief minister in the PM's chair.

*"I am happy that our party has given an opportunity to Narendrabhai (to be the PM candidate)," Advani said at the inauguration of Institute of Infrastructure, Research and Management (IIT RAM) in Modi's constituency Maninagar.*

Advani, who had quit all party posts after Modi was declared the BJP's election campaign committee chairman in Goa in June this year, spent the day with Modi attending three functions. This was the first time after Modi's Bhopal rally in September that the two leaders shared a dais.

Although their camaraderie of the past was missing, there was no visible bitterness either. Both appeared to be trying to hide their differences, felt a few senior party workers and top bureaucrats at the functions. While other leaders were speaking, Modi was giving written instructions to his personal staff. Advani, meanwhile, preferred to take an occasional look around or go through the literature provided to him.

*"I know him (Modi) ever since he was not in power. He has a great quality of doing new things. Projects like riverfront have not happened anywhere else and you feel as if you are in Europe,'' Advani said.*

Modi and Advani arrived to inaugurate the Sabarmati Riverfront garden in the same car. Earlier, they held a one-to-one closed door meeting for an hour at the Circuit House. *They had lunch together and attended the Somnath Trust meeting with former CM Keshubhai Patel present.*

Speaking at Maninagar, Advani said, "Our government came to power under Atal Bihari Vajpayee's leadership during 1998 to 2004. It's still remembered for the development work. In Gujarat too Narendrabhai's tenure has been not only appreciated across the country but also in the world."

Modi thanked Advani for gracing the occasion. Modi said, "I have full faith in the confidence shown in me by Advaniji and change will definitely come in 2014.''

Modi slammed Gujarat governor Kamala Beniwal for delaying the establishment of IIT-RAM for over 18 months by returning the bill for its establishment and then delaying it for more than six months. He said the Congress did not want this institute in Maninagar before the 2012 assembly elections. The Centre is subverting democracy and hampering development in states ruled by other parties, Advani said.

Will be happy if Narendra Modi becomes PM, Advani says - The Times of India


----------



## Puchtoon

*Economic times nielson survey UP bihar survey*


ET poll for 2014 elections: Loud chants of NaMo rise in UP & Bihar


*Key takeaways*
1.Modi 50% in UP/Bihar vs rahul 9% & 19% in Up and Bihar
2.Bjp from 17% to 28% in Up, will get around 27 seats
3.Bjp will get around 17 seats in Bihar.
3.Modi is more pro development than pro hindutva in eyes of UP-bihar voters .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Haryana govt charges Ashok Khemka, who took on Robert Vadra

There's a new set of problems for the bureaucrat who challenged the Haryana government for granting sweetheart land deals to Robert Vadra, the son-in-law of Congress president Sonia Gandhi, often referred to as the country's most powerful politician.

Ashok Khemka is about to receive two chargesheets from the Congress government in Haryana, headed by Bhupinder Hooda. He is currently posted in Chandigarh as the Director General of Archives.

The first chargesheet asks the IAS officer to explain why he cancelled a land deal between Mr Vadra and real estate major DLF that was struck in 2008. It accuses him of exercising powers he did not have.


The second chargesheet, which has been cleared by Mr Hooda according to sources but is yet to be received by the bureaucrat, accuses him of failing to meet the targets that were set for the sale of seeds while he was Managing Director of the state-run Haryana Seeds Development Corporation. His tenure there ended in April. Mr Khemka has reportedly written to the CBI, warning of corruption within the company. He allegedly did not seek clearance from the government before lodging his complaint.

In October 2012, Mr Khemka, who headed the department that handled all land registrations, had said that a deal, which saw DLF buy 3.5 acres of land from Mr Vadra for Rs. 57 crore, was mired in irregularities designed for windfall gains for the entrepreneur.

He was transferred just days later, and his decision was then over-ruled by the government, which said his allegations against Mr Vadra and DLF were unsubstantiated

For IAS officer Ashok Khemka, who took on Robert Vadra, chargesheets aplenty | NDTV.com


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Narendra Modi's Kanpur rally to go ahead, farmers lose court case*

Narendra Modi's Kanpur rally to go ahead, farmers lose court case | NDTV.com

Ab kya karoge Mulla-Yam singh yadav?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

NAMO to meet jaylalitha in the evening today ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Ek baba ne gade dhan ka bataya sarkar dhan k piche pad gayii... Ek baba ne kale dhan k bare me bataya sarkar baba k piche pad gay ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

*Your ideas for BJP Manifesto*

A Manifesto should reflect the aspirations of the masses, especially those of Young India; it should address concerns of the people and it should redefine the way India is governed at the moment. The BJPs Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi has called for the transformation of Representative Democracy into Participatory Democracy. As the first step towards your participation, we seek your suggestions and ideas to make our Manifesto more meaningful and purposeful. Please click on the Post Your Suggestion dropbox at the top of the screen, fill in the required details, select the relevant category, post your suggestion. Its as simple as that. We will consider each suggestion with care.

BJP Election Manifesto

Looks like BJP is crowd sourcing its manifesto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

*A new business idol*​





INDIAN industry is in a funk and has decided that one man is the answer. Were waiting for NaMo, says a tycoon. It is only a slight exaggeration to say that almost everyone in a suit and with a pulse in the private sector wants Narendra Modi, the chief minister of Gujarat state, to become prime minister after elections due by May 2014. Private-equity types, blue-chip executives and the chiefs of Indias big conglomerates all think he can make the trains run on time. Some Western investors hope Mr Modi, the son of a tea-stall owner, will be Indias Margaret Thatcher, a populist reformer who forces through measures that put the economy on a higher growth path. Bankers in Mumbai reckon the stockmarket will jump by 20% if Mr Modi wins.

Indian firms do not win elections. But some do influence them by illicitly funding political parties, often on a royal scale. And companies reaction to politics matters. The current coalition, led by the Congress party, has been a slow and reluctant reformer. This helps explain why private corporate investment has slipped from 14% of GDP in the year to March 2008 to 10% or less now. Partly as a result, the economy is misfiring, with growth down to about 4% from a peak of 10%.

Big business has not always been so infatuated with Mr Modi. When anti-Muslim riots in Gujarat in 2002 killed over 1,000 people, several prominent bosses criticised him for turning a blind eye to the violence, or worse (he says he has nothing to apologise for). Whereas Mr Modis Hindu-nationalist Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) has always been popular with small entrepreneurs, big firms have historically cosied up to Congress, which has run two cranky coalition governments since 2004.

Indias chattering classes still see Mr Modi as beyond the pale, even if he is the front-runner in the opinion polls. But Indian bosses have become so fed up with the status quo that they are prepared to overlook Mr Modis past. Ratan Tata, the widely admired former boss of Tata Sons, Indias biggest firm, has signalled his approval. Mukesh Ambani, Indias richest man and its most politically savvy tycoon, lauds Mr Modi, even though his family firm, Reliance Industries, was built partly with the blessing of Congress during the 1980s.

Mr Modi has courted big business assiduously. When Mr Tata needed a new location for a car factory after a plan to build it in eastern India fell through, Mr Modi sent him a text message welcoming him to Gujarat. By the standards of Indian politicians that is tender loving care. Mr Modi runs a summit every two years at which executives are roused into an evangelical fervour about Gujarat. It features creepy sycophancy towards Mr Modi and hyperbolic pledges of investment, all captured on camera to be webcast by the media-savvy chief minister.

But the love affair has substance, too. Mr Modi has run Gujarat well. It is one of Indias faster-growing and most industrialised states. His critics say the poor have been neglected and it depends too much on petrochemicals, including a big Reliance plant. But businesspeople see good roads and ports, reliable electricity and a lack of graft or red tapein contrast to the rest of India. Mr Modi is more than a personality cult. He implements the policies he promises, and has built a credible administration beneath him. Foreign firms including Ford and GM have flocked to Gujarat.

Corporate support for Mr Modi has also risen because relations between business and the Indian government have broken down. During the 2000-09 boom, crony capitalism became rampant in industries with links to the state, such as infrastructure, mining and telecoms. This has produced a fierce public and legal backlash. Several tycoons have faced investigation. On October 15th police said they were investigating Kumar Mangalam Birla, the boss of Aditya Birla Group, as part of an inquiry into an alleged coal-mining scam. The firm denies wrongdoing.

Optimists argue that the system is healing itself. A basket of the shares of 75 politically connected firms has underperformed the wider stockmarket by 50% since late 2010, according to Saurabh Mukherjea of Ambit, a broker. A Tata executive argues that clean firms are no longer at a disadvantage. But the business environment is chaotic. Banks are unable to foreclose on bankrupt firms. Officials avoid decisions for fear of being accused of favouritism. Hundreds of vital public-private partnerships, from power plants to roads, are in financial distress but no mechanism yet exists to restructure them. Regulation in some industries, such as telecoms, is broken. India has become a tougher place for dodgy firms. But until it creates better institutions and new and clearer rules it is a more unpredictable place for clean firms, too.

*A different Modi operandi*

It is this mess that many businesspeople hope Mr Modi can clean up. Few imagine he could run India as he does Gujarat. Even assuming a big swing to the BJP he would have to manage a coalition government with rebellious smaller regional parties, and cope with Indias rowdy states. Perhaps over time Mr Modi could build a more ambitious agenda for reformfor example, liberalising labour lawsand try to win public consent for it, much as Margaret Thatcher did. But that is some way off.

Instead, companies have a more mundane wish list. They hope Mr Modi will make decisions fast. They want to see him unleash his administrative skills on the central-government machine, banging heads together, rationalising Byzantine procedures and making rules predictable. Clean firms also hope he could use his oratory and force of personality to combat graft. Plenty of people may feel India Incs support for Mr Modi is unprincipled. But at a time when confidence in the countrys economy is at a low, it is easy to see why firms are drawn to pragmatism, and backing their best hope for a government that works better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Quiet an inspiring speech in U.P by Modi ... anyone saw it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Quiet an inspiring speech in U.P by Modi ... anyone saw it ?



Yeh just finished u just need to see response from congress party after NAMO s sppech 

What a crowd in Kanpur


----------



## confound thinker

Star Wars said:


> Quiet an inspiring speech in U.P by Modi ... anyone saw it ?



Ya I saw it live.....Totally Rocking Speech from the Master Orator..
I would personally rate much higher than Vajpayee as an Orator

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

confound thinker said:


> Ya I saw it live.....Totally Rocking Speech from the Master Orator..
> I would personally rate much higher than Vajpayee as an Orator



Dhoni ki batting or NAMO ki speech ek Jesu thi ......FADUUUU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Guys today modi take on s.p and b.s.p looks like he is confident that he dont need this parties support ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

Star Wars said:


> Quiet an inspiring speech in U.P by Modi ... anyone saw it ?


if any congressi can give such a speech i will shave my head off!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blood

confound thinker said:


> Ya I saw it live.....Totally Rocking Speech from the Master Orator..
> I would personally rate much higher than Vajpayee as an Orator


 
his voice is really strong, 
and meanwhile pappu's rallies are being cancelled in UP bcz of lack of audience 
i just wish there should be a live debate between pappu and modi..the kind of thundering voice he has got , he would tear him down into two pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

it seems the crowd there was even bigger than the one at Modi's Bhopal rally


----------



## Dillinger

Have put in my suggestions- namely making a commitment for bringing the political parties under the ambit of the RTI and restructuring the red tape regime that has hampered the infrastructure sector (with a specific emphasis on major road projects in the border regions). 

At least the BJP has provided an avenue, but having seen the perfidious nature of the political class of this nation across party lines I am not holding out much hope in these regards. Anyway, fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Dillinger said:


> Have put in my suggestions- namely making a commitment for bringing the political parties under the ambit of the RTI and restructuring the red tape regime that has hampered the infrastructure sector (with a specific emphasis on major road projects in the border regions).
> 
> At least the BJP has provided an avenue, but having seen the perfidious nature of the political class of this nation across party lines I am not holding out much hope in these regards. Anyway, fingers crossed.



Have u posted it on that site ?


----------



## Dillinger

Jason bourne said:


> Have u posted it on that site ?



Yes, shall perhaps post 2 or 3 more suggestions. COMPLETE implementation of the SC directive on police reforms and those enshrined in the Malimath committee report and Padmanabhaiah committee report. Implementation of the suggestion wrt the post of CDS made by the Arun Singh committee. Implementation of the Sarkaria commission recommendations wrt Center-state relations, something which Modi himself has talked about in brief once. There are a LOT of solutions out there, which our own committees and commissions formulated BUT they were NEVER implemented. The list is LONG. As I said fingers crossed. Lets see if Modi, if he wins, can be the true hard nosed reformer. Perhaps even India's Deng Xiaoping.
@Bang Galore One can always hope right? Got any suggestions?

You too, @Capt.Popeye?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Facebook is saying around 7 million people tried to attend the Kanpur rally , 4 km long Jams


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Facebook is saying around 7 million people tried to attend the Kanpur rally , 4 km long Jams



7 million u mean 70 lakh nope not at all

Modi addresses his first election rally in UP,* stays away from Hindutva*


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Modi-addresses-his-first-election-rally-in-UP-stays-away-from-Hindutva/articleshow/24392558.cms

If he said anything about hindutva they ill jump on to communal and all that **** 

What to do about this media ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

&#2310;&#2332; &#2325;&#2354; &#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2327;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2360; &#2325;&#2375; &#2357;&#2367;&#2342;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344;&#2381; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379; &#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2351;&#2366; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2325;&#2370;."&#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2346;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2351;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2366;&#2347;&#2368; &#2358;&#2379;&#2343; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2327;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2360;&#2381;&#2360;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379; &#2344;&#2375;. &#2310;&#2323; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2370;&#2305; &#2325;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375;."&#2347;&#2375;&#2325;&#2370;"&#2325;&#2366; &#2350;&#2340;&#2354;&#2348; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;&#2344;&#2375; &#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2366; &#2351;&#2366;&#2344;&#2367; &#2332;&#2379; &#2313;&#2336;&#2366; &#2325;&#2352; &#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325; &#2342;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2310;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2311;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;, &#2332;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;&#2370;"&#2346;&#2337;&#2364; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366;.

1. &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2327;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2360; &#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2354; &#2325;&#2352; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;" &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;.
2. &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2360;&#2375; &#2310;&#2340;&#2306;&#2325;&#2357;&#2366;&#2342; &#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2354; &#2325;&#2352; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;" &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;.
3. &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2360;&#2375; &#2360;&#2350;&#2381;&#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2342;&#2366;&#2351;&#2367;&#2325; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2360;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2354; &#2325;&#2352; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;" &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;.
4. &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379; &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2367;&#2354;&#2379; &#2360;&#2375; &#2344;&#2347;&#2352;&#2340; &#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2354; &#2325;&#2352; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;" &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;.
5. &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2357;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2360; &#2325;&#2375; &#2352;&#2366;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2352;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2379; &#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2354; &#2325;&#2352; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;" &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;.
6. &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2358;&#2367;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2357;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2360; &#2342;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2325;&#2352; &#2357;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2347;&#2376;&#2354;&#2368; &#2309;&#2358;&#2367;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;" &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;.
7. &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2408;&#2410; &#2328;&#2306;&#2335;&#2375; &#2348;&#2367;&#2332;&#2354;&#2368; &#2342;&#2375; &#2325;&#2352; &#2309;&#2305;&#2343;&#2375;&#2352;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;" &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;,
&#2310;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375; &#2309;&#2348; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2375; &#2310;&#2344;&#2375; &#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2375; &#2360;&#2350;&#2351; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; :-
1. &#2408;&#2406;&#2407;&#2410; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2327;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2360; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;" &#2342;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;.
2. &#2332;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2328;&#2379;&#2335;&#2366;&#2354;&#2375;&#2348;&#2366;&#2332; &#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2310;&#2332; &#2325;&#2369;&#2352;&#2381;&#2360;&#2368; &#2346;&#2352; &#2332;&#2350;&#2375; &#2348;&#2376;&#2336;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376; &#2313;&#2344; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2379; &#2313;&#2336;&#2366; &#2325;&#2352; &#2332;&#2375;&#2354; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;" &#2342;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;.
3. &#2332;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2348;&#2306;&#2327;&#2354;&#2366; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358;&#2368; &#2332;&#2379; &#2310;&#2332; &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2327;&#2352;&#2367;&#2325; &#2348;&#2344; &#2327;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2375;&#2306; &#2331;&#2366;&#2306;&#2335; &#2331;&#2366;&#2306;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352; &#2357;&#2366;&#2346;&#2360; &#2348;&#2306;&#2327;&#2354;&#2366; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; "&#2347;&#2375;&#2306;&#2325;" &#2342;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;.


----------



## MST

Jason bourne said:


> 7 million u mean 70 lakh nope not at all
> 
> Modi addresses his first election rally in UP,* stays away from Hindutva*
> 
> 
> Modi addresses his first election rally in UP, stays away from Hindutva - The Times of India
> 
> If he said anything about hindutva they ill jump on to communal and all that ****
> 
> What to do about this media ..



I think he meant Lakhs and not millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Main objective of BJP cadre should be now to convert the support Modi is getting into votes. BJP ( UP ) is still not performing to the expectation. They need to try much harder. Amit Shah has brought about some change but the likes of Kalyan Singh are still not being utilised properly. Lets hope this rally motivates the cadre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

The Crowd is not upto the Mark ... They cant understand most the things which Modiji has said ... these UPites never have heard a good speech about Development and Nationalism after Ataljis speeches 10 years back ...

BJP carders need to educate the People ... These people are more used to Caste and Religion based Speeches ...

But its good that Modiji has planned a total of 80 such rallies in UP... VHP should be silenced a bit ... and VHP should manage to get some A&& wooping from Akhilesh Government ... only then we can see a proper polarization and BJP wave ...

Put the Ayodhya issue on back burner till the election ...


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> Yes, shall perhaps post 2 or 3 more suggestions. COMPLETE implementation of the SC directive on police reforms and those enshrined in the Malimath committee report and Padmanabhaiah committee report. Implementation of the suggestion wrt the post of CDS made by the Arun Singh committee. Implementation of the Sarkaria commission recommendations wrt Center-state relations, something which Modi himself has talked about in brief once. There are a LOT of solutions out there, which our own committees and commissions formulated BUT they were NEVER implemented. The list is LONG. As I said fingers crossed. Lets see if Modi, if he wins, can be the true hard nosed reformer. Perhaps even India's Deng Xiaoping.
> @Bang Galore One can always hope right? Got any suggestions?
> 
> You too, @Capt.Popeye?



I am (maybe) a little more sangune about the outcome of the elections. Indications are that we will be in for another bout of 'coalition politics' and you know what that means.
Then again; to think of Modi as another Deng Xiao Ping is ...........well a bit much optimistic. 
The only thing that he can bring any amount of clarity to is 'Economic Policies'; as for the rest?
Then do not overlook that his own Party (BJP) scarcely is very clear itself about Policies to start with. Please remember that the BJP still views Modi as an _Electoral Mascot_ NOT as an _Economic Messiah_; a quick route back to Power that they had to give up to the UPA. 
So; does the BJP itself view Modi as a Deng Xiao Ping? 

Modi has still not proved himself as an "Institution Builder"; the Jury is still out on that point. He is still riding on _"andhon mein kaana Raja"_; that dictum itself has inbuilt limitations.

So now; if you add the some-what unknown ingredient of "Coalition Politics" to the pot; then what will the final dish taste like?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

Capt.Popeye said:


> I am (maybe) a little more sangune about the outcome of the elections. Indications are that we will be in for another bout of 'coalition politics' and you know what that means.
> Then again; to think of Modi as another Deng Xiao Ping is ...........well a bit much optimistic.
> The only thing that he can bring any amount of clarity to is 'Economic Policies'; as for the rest?
> Then do not overlook that his own Party (BJP) scarcely is very clear itself about Policies to start with. Please remember that the BJP still views Modi as an _Electoral Mascot_ NOT as an _Economic Messiah_; a quick route back to Power that they had to give up to the UPA.
> So; does the BJP itself view Modi as a Deng Xiao Ping?
> 
> Modi has still not proved himself as an "Institution Builder"; the Jury is still out on that point. He is still riding on _"andhon mein kaana Raja"_; that dictum itself has inbuilt limitations.
> 
> So now; if you add the some-what unknown ingredient of "Coalition Politics" to the pot; then what will the final dish taste like?



Ergo the word "hope". Well we may never have an Indian Deng, that would require one of us to grow balls and attain a modicum of intelligence in matters of governing and vision.


----------



## Armstrong

Dillinger said:


> Ergo the word "hope". Well we may never have an Indian Deng, that would require *one of us to grow balls* and attain a modicum of intelligence in matters of governing and vision.



Well that effectively rules out an emaciated eunuch like yourself then !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Dillinger said:


> Ergo the word "hope". Well we may never have an Indian Deng, that would require one of us to grow balls and attain a modicum of intelligence in matters of governing and vision.



Aha, "Hope" is just another four-letter word!

About 'balls' and 'intelligence'; even they are pretty much antipodal parts of one's anatomy. Connecting them may not be too easy........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Kanpur rally: Is Modi a hoax or is he for real? The doubt lingers


Hate him for his past, be suspicious of forces driving his present and be wary what he means for the country&#8217;s future, but give it to Narendra Modi, whenever he speaks he makes all those concerns irrelevant. He holds you in thrall with the ease of a consummate showman and makes you, at least till the show is on, believe him. That was the case in Kanpur too.

It made you realise if speeches made leaders, then Modi would easily be the tallest leader in the country. But a leader is much more than oratorical flourish. Probably no one understands it better than Modi himself. Being a smart politician, he also realises showmanship without substance is a vacuous exercise. In Kanpur, he tried to bring in content to his speech, like he has been doing everywhere, to appear different. *However &#8212; however is a word that would always dog Modi &#8212; he failed to make an impact. The speeches surely are getting a bit jaded. He complains too much, but offers no real solution to anything. Where are these ideas? .*

Modi has the obvious advantage. He is an opposition leader and the current media favourite, so he can launch no-holds-barred attacks on the government and the Congress that heads it, and get away with it. *But he was supposed to be a leader with great ideas.*

At Kanpur, he railed against the secularism of the Congress. &#8220;I believe Hindus should become good Hindus, Muslims good Muslims, Sikhs good Sikhs&#8230; this will build a good India,&#8221; he said. You are tempted to believe, despite 2002 and despite those hate speeches after the riots in Gujarat, that he is a nice man who means good. *But why haven&#8217;t we heard a word from him about the organisation that has promoted him to where he is? This is the organisation that certainly does not believe in allowing Muslims to be good Muslims or other minorities to be good minorities. Is Modi he fooling everybody around?*

If Modi is as good as his speeches are, he would be perfectly acceptable as a leader. His youth-speak is alright, so is his approach to secularism, as are his views on the economy, *but can we separate him from the Sangh Parivar that backs him? That is where the entire Modi dilemma lies for the lay citizen*. If he gets respite from communalism, other things would fall in place. *Would he be courageous enough to announce that he does not believe in the Sangh&#8217;s version of India? Fat chance. He has been timid on this all along.*

&#8216;India First&#8217; is a good idea, for the ears at least, though one must admit it is nothing beyond being a catchy slogan. *If by &#8216;India First&#8217; he means the idea of India that should precede all other considerations, it is great. But what idea of India it is? A majoritarian country where minorities must be shown their place? Modi may not believe in this India &#8212; at least that is what his speeches suggest &#8212; but has he been bold enough to assert himself in this respect. No. That is why it is difficult to believe Modi. 
*

The good thing about Modi is he trying to connect with all the constituencies ignored by the Congress and all other parties. Rahul Gandhi, for all the decibels in his speeches, still does not talk about the aspirations of the youth or about jobs and employment &#8212; in fact, no other leader or party does. Modi talks young despite his age. In all secular topics there is hardly anything to to fault him &#8212; you might not agree with his views on the economy but still it is a neutral subject open to debate &#8212; *but his credibility depends on how he approaches the question of minorities and political Hindutva.*

Can he stand up and declare &#8212; without talking through insinuations, which he has been doing so far &#8212; that he believes in India as it is? *That brings in another related question: can he extricate himself from the extreme ideological elements that identify with him?*



Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/k...t-lingers-1182345.html?utm_source=ref_article


----------



## Dillinger

Capt.Popeye said:


> Aha, "Hope" is just another four-letter word!
> 
> 
> 
> About 'balls' and 'intelligence'; even they are pretty much antipodal parts of one's anatomy. Connecting them may not be too easy........



Ergo the lamentation. How does one amalgamate the two. 
@Armstrong Better one of those than being a fairy, Buttsy. Still waiting for the "hugsy" (in Hype's words).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Dillinger said:


> Ergo the lamentation. How does one amalgamate the two.
> @Armstrong Better one of those than being a fairy, Buttsy. Still waiting for the "hugsy" (in Hype's words).



Hugging an Enemy - Never !  

Unless of course you ask Nandita Das to have Dinner with me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Added some suggestion regarding Defence production,Taxation,Infrastructure,Sports and Health.

Added some suggestion regarding Defence production,Taxation,Infrastructure,Sports and Health.


----------



## Dillinger

Armstrong said:


> Hugging an Enemy - Never !
> 
> Unless of course you ask Nandita Das to have Dinner with me !



One cannot deny one's brother, you will come around. Ah! So it is true, you do leave a space before the exclamation mark. 

Now go, annoy one of your brethren, and by brethren I mean Hindufairy. Apparently he broke up with Rampi after poor Rampi offered him a prostrate massage, leaving the door wide open for you (pun intended).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Capt.Popeye said:


> I am (maybe) a little more sangune about the outcome of the elections. Indications are that we will be in for another bout of 'coalition politics' and you know what that means.
> Then again; to think of Modi as another Deng Xiao Ping is ...........well a bit much optimistic.
> The only thing that he can bring any amount of clarity to is 'Economic Policies'; as for the rest?
> Then do not overlook that his own Party (BJP) scarcely is very clear itself about Policies to start with. Please remember that the BJP still views Modi as an _Electoral Mascot_ NOT as an _Economic Messiah_; a quick route back to Power that they had to give up to the UPA.
> So; does the BJP itself view Modi as a Deng Xiao Ping?
> 
> Modi has still not proved himself as an "Institution Builder"; the Jury is still out on that point. He is still riding on _"andhon mein kaana Raja"_; that dictum itself has inbuilt limitations.
> 
> So now; if you add the some-what unknown ingredient of "Coalition Politics" to the pot; then what will the final dish taste like?



Why is there unhealthy fascination with Chinese Non democratic leaders? We already had a democratically elected Sardar Patel who was much greater than Deng Xiao Ping. 

Narendra Modi is Narendra Modi, the person who raised the per capita income of Gujarati's by 300% and reduced Child malnutrition from 73 % to 39% in state with more SC/ST population than UP. 

His performance is this testimony to his character and clarity of purpose. 

He has demonstrated clarity of purpose in anything he does, be in reducing child malnutrition, increasing ground water levels, Environmental planning, Energy saving, Urban planing, Education of children and foreign relations. Selective cherry picking does not serve any purpose.

Today NaMo drives BJP and has ensured all the BJP factions fall in line. They either love him, respect him or fear him. Democracy is all about handling opposition and he has demonstrated astute ability to handle fractions and has risen to the top in a true democratic fashion; in just about the only such exercise in all Indian political parties. 

BJP might look to ride the NaMo wave, but NaMo himself is riding the Nationalist tiger. One that stems from his genuine belief and one from which he does not want to disembark. 

To say that Modi has delivered in a democratic Gujarat for 11 years without building institution is just as absurd. Gujarat is the only state where Modi has employed management professionals to enhance court efficiency and reduce backlog of cases as Gujarat high court. These court managers &#8212; qualified management professionals with MBA degrees and adequate experience &#8212; are appointed in each of judicial districts. 

Not to mention the incredible performance of any other Gujarat state institutions from electricity board, Gas supply, water bodies to computerizing police, excise and toll collection. If these are not institute building then I do not know what is. 

Every element of Gujarat administration has been institutionalized. 


If you still want to worship Deng Xiao Ping, please do so, but to consider an democratically elected NaMo any less is a plain insult to the intelligence of average Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Dillinger said:


> As I said fingers crossed. Lets see if Modi, if he wins, can be the true hard nosed reformer. Perhaps even India's Deng Xiaoping.
> @Bang Galore One can always hope right? Got any suggestions?



The very fact that we are now relying on Modi to give us hope shows the kind of mess we are in. Modi is a deeply flawed, polarising personality but the sheer incompetence of the Congress forces us to pin all our hope on the only alternative that we can live with_ (Mayawati is the 3rd option.....gives me the shivers just thinking about it)_ If Modi manages somehow to make it to the PM position, I suspect that we might be in for a massive push on the economic front simply because Modi's image will force that push. About other reforms, I'm simply not convinced that there is a political will to follow through. Politicians love control, the BJP is no different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

BTW Gujarat is the ONLY state where the number of backlog of court cases has actually *FALLEN by -3.29%. *

In all other states including the SC, the court backlogs has INCREASED.

Now talk about building Institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Nair saab said:


> The Crowd is not upto the Mark ... They cant understand most the things which Modiji has said ... these UPites never have heard a good speech about Development and Nationalism after Ataljis speeches 10 years back ...
> 
> BJP carders need to educate the People ... These people are more used to Caste and Religion based Speeches ...
> 
> But its good that Modiji has planned a total of 80 such rallies in UP... VHP should be silenced a bit ... and VHP should manage to get some A&& wooping from Akhilesh Government ... only then we can see a proper polarization and BJP wave ...
> 
> Put the Ayodhya issue on back burner till the election ...



People from UP are far to cynical to be swung by development speeches. They practice real politiks and value their vote enough to ensure some form of appeasement. 

Usual appeasement in UP is via the caste route and muslim appeasement route. 

They admire NaMo and respect him, but to think that admiration and respect will translate to vote in UP is a mistake. In rest of India, maybe, not in UP. 

In UP only caste and muslim appeasement works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

3 idiots in 1 ..... anyone? 




 @Dillinger @kurup [MENTION=148509][Bregs][/MENTION]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Modi is no superman but one thing is FOR SURE , you won't find POLICY PARALYSIS and RED TAPE'ISM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

*Make KJP an NDA ally, Yeddyurappa writes to Advani*

BANGALORE: Former Karnataka CM BS Yeddyurappa on Saturday put the BJP-led National Democratic Alliance in a bind with a request that his Karnataka Janata Paksha (KJP) be made its ally.

In a brief letter to NDA chairman LK Advani, he said: "We request you to consider us as an alliance party of NDA and involve us in all its deliberations by inviting the KJP to its meetings." Copies of the letter were sent to BJP's top leaders Rajnath Singh, Sushma Swaraj, Arun Jaitley and Nitin Gadkari.

Though Yeddyurappa's request to come on board the NDA is not new, it brings to a halt, efforts being made by a section of the state BJP unit to convince the central leadership to readmit him into the party.

The team met party's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, with whom Yeddyurappa has a good equation, to expedite the matter. In the BJP camp, it was almost certain that Yeddyurappa's re-entry was a matter of time, perhaps during Modi's visit to Bangalore in November.

In the letter, Yeddyurappa said that the KJP took the decision to support NDA and make Modi the PM at its executive committee meeting on September 19. To buttress his claim to be an ally, he said the KJP won six seats in the assembly elections, securing 10% of the total valid votes polled. The Election Commission had also recognized KJP as a regional party.

It is learnt that National People's Party president PS Sangma and Janata Party chief Subramanian Swamy met Yeddyurappa and reportedly asked him to retain an identity of his own by keeping the KJP alive. The letter to Advani was drafted after Swamy's meeting with Yeddyurappa on Saturday morning in Bangalore.

BJP sources in New Delhi said "talks on alliances are not done by shooting off letters, there has to be a process". They added, "Advani will have to consult the party's national president and take the views of the parliamentary board. The letter only shows Yeddyurappa's desperation as his party is divided over returning to BJP."

Sources in Yeddyurappa's camp said: "If Advani rejects Yeddyurappa's request, the same thing will have to be done to many others like former Haryana CM Om Prakash Chautala who also wants to be part of NDA." Chautala, who heads the Indian National Lok Dal, is serving a jail term in the teachers' recruitment scam.

When contacted, former CM DV Sadananda Gowda said he met Modi and other leaders to end the confusion over whether Yeddyurappa would come into the party or be an alliance partner. "The state BJP's core committee has no objection to Yeddyurappa's return or be part of NDA. But a decision has to be taken so that the state BJP can go ahead with its organizational work," he added.

Make KJP an NDA ally, Yeddyurappa writes to Advani - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

blood said:


> his voice is really strong,
> and meanwhile pappu's rallies are being cancelled in UP bcz of lack of audience
> i just wish there should be a live debate between pappu and modi..the kind of thundering voice he has got , he would tear him down into two pieces.


Voice is just one thing..but see the content ,it is even better...always full of completely relevant and need of the hour national matters is what he talks about and that too everything is totally spontaneous...


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> The Crowd is not upto the Mark ... They cant understand most the things which Modiji has said ... these UPites never have heard a good speech about Development and Nationalism after Ataljis speeches 10 years back ...
> 
> BJP carders need to educate the People ... These people are more used to Caste and Religion based Speeches ...
> 
> But its good that Modiji has planned a total of 80 such rallies in UP... VHP should be silenced a bit ... and VHP should manage to get some A&& wooping from Akhilesh Government ... only then we can see a proper polarization and BJP wave ...
> 
> Put the Ayodhya issue on back burner till the election ...




In today's speech modi didn't talk much about governance or devlopment modi is shrewd enough to change his speech according to his auddiance ..he talked about poor some sentimental talks some bravado which UPites wants to hear ..I think the start is good let him address few more rallies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## confound thinker

Dillinger said:


> Have put in my suggestions- namely making a commitment for bringing the political parties under the ambit of the RTI and restructuring the red tape regime that has hampered the infrastructure sector (with a specific emphasis on major road projects in the border regions).
> 
> At least the BJP has provided an avenue, but having seen the perfidious nature of the political class of this nation across party lines I am not holding out much hope in these regards. Anyway, fingers crossed.


Don,t expect any political party to let themselves completely under the ambit of the RTI because RTI means complete liability to give answer to each and every question from the public...this if came in effect would make force you to reveal all your electoral strategies at macro as well as micro level...which is in my opinion not in the right spirit of a free and fair electoral contest between parties..
A possible alternative could be a separate act specially designed for political parties to bring 100% transparency in all their financial dealings and also in the assets and sources of the assets(this part is presently not there)of their office bearers as well as candidate and obviously the peoples representatives from their party.


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> In today's speech modi didn't talk much about governance or devlopment modi is shrewd enough to change his speech according to his auddiance ..he talked about poor some sentimental talks some bravado which UPites wants to hear ..I think the start is good let him address few more rallies



I think today's rally was somewhat average and modi didn't do some good homework as he was wayyyyy too busy in other programs chennai~early morning speech n all .

Hope he will do better next time .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Puchtoon said:


> Modi is no superman but one thing is FOR SURE , you won't find POLICY PARALYSIS and RED TAPE'ISM.



He is pretty much a super man if his acheivements are anything to go by. 

Our 'secularists' are terribly scarred by the morbid thought of having to vote for Modi just because their great white hope 'rahul baba' turned out to be a dud and cambridge man MMS turned from 'singh is king' to 'gungi gudiya'. 

After all those 2002 repeat telecast they now have the ignominy of having to swallow their hurbis and vote for Namo. One's heart bleeds for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

confound thinker said:


> Don,t expect any political party to let themselves completely under the ambit of the RTI because RTI means complete liability to give answer to each and every question from the public...this if came in effect would make force you to reveal all your electoral strategies at macro as well as micro level...which is in my opinion not in the right spirit of a free and fair electoral contest between parties..
> A possible alternative could be a separate act specially designed for political parties to bring 100% transparency in all their financial dealings and also in the assets and sources of the assets(this part is presently not there)of their office bearers as well as candidate and obviously the peoples representatives from their party.



The most required thing is STABILITY not anti-corruption or some movement for change.

As india gain political stability for 20+ years ~ CLARITY will be there .

Once clarity is there corruption will be systematically removed .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> I think today's rally was somewhat average and modi didn't do some good homework as he was wayyyyy too busy in other programs chennai~early morning speech n all .
> 
> Hope he will do better next time .




From how much I know modi he is more intelligent then any of us today he takes on SP and BSP together with congress so I think he is confidence enough to get mejority in UP on his own  if he hadbthought to Alliance with either SP or BSP he would not



Manvantaratruti said:


> He is pretty much a super man if his acheivements are anything to go by.
> 
> Our 'secularists' are terribly scarred by the morbid thought of having to vote for Modi just because their great white hope 'rahul baba' turned out to be a dud and cambridge man MMS turned from 'singh is king' to 'gungi gudiya'.
> 
> After all those 2002 repeat telecast they now have the ignominy of having to swallow their hurbis and vote for Namo. One's heart bleeds for them.



More foreign countries are interested in gujrat then in any other states of india because of modi . Modi is visionary and has unique ideas and he can implement what he say ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> From how much I know modi he is more intelligent then any of us today he takes on SP and BSP together with congress so I think he is confidence enough to get mejority in UP on his own  if he hadbthought to Alliance with either SP or BSP he would not



What modi needs is new radical converts (Here radical means one who not only vote but push other 5 to vote for modi) to change the UP equation .

1.Speech was not of that standard to gain new converts,old rhetoric,have to improve .

2.He should Target SP heavily ,don't target BSP too much(can be a partner,will get u dalit ire) but don't show u r with dem.

3. According to most surveys Bjp is in 20's of electoral percentage in UP ,they need 10% more which is HUGE.

4.Don't push gujrat too much .

5.Give undercover statements to please core voters in 1 month or so .


----------



## confound thinker

Dillinger said:


> Yes, shall perhaps post 2 or 3 more suggestions. COMPLETE implementation of the SC directive on police reforms and those enshrined in the Malimath committee report and Padmanabhaiah committee report. Implementation of the suggestion wrt the post of CDS made by the Arun Singh committee. Implementation of the Sarkaria commission recommendations wrt Center-state relations, something which Modi himself has talked about in brief once. There are a LOT of solutions out there, which our own committees and commissions formulated BUT they were NEVER implemented. The list is LONG. As I said fingers crossed. Lets see if Modi, if he wins, can be the true hard nosed reformer. Perhaps even India's Deng Xiaoping.
> @Bang Galore One can always hope right? Got any suggestions?
> 
> You too, @Capt.Popeye?


Please do not expect a complete police reform,no matter which ever political party comes to power.
Simply because a totally reformed police is against the interest of the political class.They would like to always have some influence over the police force.We can expect a partial yet highly significant and also important police reforms in future but not the perfect or ideal one.The same goes with the CBI ,I don't think that any political party would give a completely free run to the CBI in fear of them later haunting the ruling class with this ultimate power 

Regarding the Arjun Singh commitee report there were so many suggestion given in that and I think that the whole of it should be implemented and not just the creation of CDS position.


----------



## Puchtoon

Manvantaratruti said:


> He is pretty much a super man if his acheivements are anything to go by.
> 
> Our 'secularists' are terribly scarred by the morbid thought of having to vote for Modi just because their great white hope 'rahul baba' turned out to be a dud and cambridge man MMS turned from 'singh is king' to 'gungi gudiya'.
> 
> After all those 2002 repeat telecast they now have the ignominy of having to swallow their hurbis and vote for Namo. One's heart bleeds for them.



Be a Realist not a bhakt ,modi will not be able to deliver in a weak government .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> What modi needs is new radical converts (Here radical means one who not only vote but push other 5 to vote for modi) to change the UP equation .
> 
> 1.Speech was not of that standard to gain new converts,old rhetoric,have to improve .
> 
> 2.He should Target SP heavily ,don't target BSP too much(can be a partner,will get u dalit ire) but don't show u r with dem.
> 
> 3. According to most surveys Bjp is in 20's of electoral percentage in UP ,they need 10% more which is HUGE.
> 
> 4.Don't push gujrat too much .
> 
> 5.Give undercover statements to please core voters in 1 month or so .



Modi knows that UP is a game changer he will not leave any stone unturned  he has radicle supporter like me and many others don't know if he has any in UP or Bihar .. But that's y I think he has send his best men AMITSHAH there..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> Modi knows that UP is a game changer he will not leave any stone unturned  he has radicle supporter like me and many others don't know if he has any in UP or Bihar .. But that's y I think he has send his best men AMITSHAH there..



Have a clear thing in ur mind ~A Modi with 170 and Other with 200+ are two different people .

Modi has to appeal to new supporters ,fence sitters,people with no love for politics/politicians .


A good supporter never ever over estimates his leader .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> The Crowd is not upto the Mark ... They cant understand most the things which Modiji has said ... these UPites never have heard a good speech about Development and Nationalism after Ataljis speeches 10 years back ...
> 
> BJP carders need to educate the People ... These people are more used to Caste and Religion based Speeches ...
> 
> But its good that Modiji has planned a total of 80 such rallies in UP... VHP should be silenced a bit ... and VHP should manage to get some A&& wooping from Akhilesh Government ... only then we can see a proper polarization and BJP wave ...
> 
> Put the Ayodhya issue on back burner till the election ...



Nair saab.. UPites are far too politically suave to vote because of bhasans. The work must be done on ground. I dont know much about Amit Shah. But he better be damn good strategist. 

After 10 years Upper castes ( read Brahmins ) are returning towards BJP. Jaats are also leaning towards it. The challenge is to make this opportunity count. The likes of Kalyan singhs should be tasked to mobilise their voters. Plus we must not forget that there is some amount of mystery about the swing of Muslim voters. If properly exploited, there is a chance to create serious division and hence contain its impact to some extent. I am saying this because something like this is going to happen in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> Have a clear thing in ur mind ~A Modi with 170 and Other with 200+ are two different people .
> 
> Modi has to appeal to new supporters ,fence sitters,people with no love for politics/politicians .
> 
> 
> A good supporter never ever over estimates his leader .




I am not over estimating modi actully I am more worried for modi in south I don't know much about south politics ... I have confidence on modi that he can come out winner in UP and Bihar though not over estimating but he can handle people of UP Bihar ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Puchtoon said:


> The most required thing is STABILITY not anti-corruption or some movement for change.
> 
> As india gain political stability for 20+ years ~ CLARITY will be there .
> 
> Once clarity is there corruption will be systematically removed .


Yes stability is of utmost importance but if you have a corrupt and paralyzed government like the UPA 3 which will make it 15 years of stability just for the sake of stability the our nation is certainly doomed.
Stability requires good governance ,if it is not there then the people will throw you out and make it automatically unstable and also the main political party should be really strong to reduce the influence of coalition partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> I am not over estimating modi actully I am more worried for modi in south I don't know much about south politics ... I have confidence on modi that he can come out winner in UP and Bihar though not over estimating but he can handle people of UP Bihar ..



IF BJP becomes the single largest party in UP and Bihar(Which is not so easy if overestimation comes in mind) ,the numbers would be around 32-35 in UP and 18-20 in Bihar.

If we add these numbers to the cvoter latest survey 162+15+5 ~~ around 182-185 +5 Other gains ~190(Good numbers).

South except KN doesn't matter much in terms of numbers (MAX:4~ TN :1,KRLA:1,AP:2) . 


Y Deshmukh of cvoter is saying that BJP % is increasing but its increasing in strongholds (which means nothing),this will lead to very less seats with more than good vote %.

That's why i was saying modi needs to talk more matter as kanpur is not a bjp area,it can gain bjp real seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> I am not over estimating modi actully I am more worried for modi in south I don't know much about south politics ... I have confidence on modi that he can come out winner in UP and Bihar though not over estimating but he can handle people of UP Bihar ..



BJP should work on getting allies in South. I still dont find BJP capable of winning seats in AP + Tamilnadu. However if Modi does find allies in Jailalitha + Viajykanth in TN and Naidu in AP, NDA stands to gain a lot more seats. Who knows even TRS might join NDA after election.

As much as Bihar is concerned, BJP can get good number of seats if the management is done properly. The sentencing of Lalu has just provided a huge opportunity to BJP. Will be interesting to see how BJP cashes it. There is some antipathy towards Nitish in some communities in Bihar. The task is to utilise it properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

confound thinker said:


> Yes stability is of utmost importance but if you have a corrupt and paralyzed government like the UPA 3 which will make it 15 years of stability just for the sake of stability the our nation is certainly doomed.
> Stability requires good governance ,if it is not there then the people will throw you out and make it automatically unstable and also the main political party should be really strong to reduce the influence of coalition partners.



No i'am not saying that people should vote UPA,what i was saying is there should be two parties which gain on others miss governance .


If bjp does bad ,the clear alternative should be cong and vice versa .

What we are seeing here is cong loosing 106+ but bjp not gaining 106 ,that leads to instability .



jha said:


> BJP should work on getting allies in South. I still dont find BJP capable of winning seats in AP + Tamilnadu. However if Modi does find allies in Jailalitha + Viajykanth in TN and Naidu in AP, NDA stands to gain a lot more seats. Who knows even TRS might join NDA after election.
> 
> As much as Bihar is concerned, BJP can get good number of seats if the management is done properly. The sentencing of Lalu has just provided a huge opportunity to BJP. Will be interesting to see how BJP cashes it. There is some antipathy towards Nitish in some communities in Bihar. The task is to utilise it properly.



Problem with bjp in states with potential allies in power ~ na chaba sakte hen na thook sakte hen .

It's in two minds~target patnaik,mamta,amma/dmk etc or not target them which is creating the problem.

IMHO they should try to ally with MDMK +DMDK+PMK but very close to elections ,early peaking would not be good .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

......................


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Puchtoon said:


> Be a Realist not a bhakt ,modi will not be able to deliver in a weak government .



Stating the obvious does not a realist make. Stating facts does not a bhakt make.


----------



## Puchtoon

Manvantaratruti said:


> Don't attempt such cheap tricks to pigeon hole me again. Consider this fair warning.
> 
> Stating the obvious does not a realist make.



Had 'facts' happened modi would have crossed 140+ in Gujrat


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Puchtoon said:


> Had 'facts' happened modi would have crossed 140+ in Gujrat



I know you are trying hard to make a point here, what is it exactly ? 

That Modi did not deliver in Gujarat or that he is not popular in Gujarat ? or that the standards are different for Modi, unless he delivers 100% he is not good enough ?


----------



## Android

Bang Galore said:


> Mayawati is the 3rd option.....gives me the shivers just thinking about it



IMO if third front government comes to power than Jayalalita it seems is more likely to lead it than mayawati or mulayam based on some latest surveys


----------



## Puchtoon

Manvantaratruti said:


> I know you are trying hard to make a point here, what is it exactly ?
> 
> That Modi did not deliver in Gujarat or that he is not popular in Gujarat ? or that the standards are different for Modi, unless he delivers 100% he is not good enough ?



Vajpayee was also good,popularity was nice and very much higher than sonia but ground realities were different .

BJP became anti poor and lost the election .


So be realistic .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Manvantaratruti said:


> Why is there unhealthy fascination with Chinese Non democratic leaders? We already had a democratically elected Sardar Patel who was much greater than Deng Xiao Ping.
> 
> Narendra Modi is Narendra Modi, the person who raised the per capita income of Gujarati's by 300% and reduced Child malnutrition from 73 % to 39% in state with more SC/ST population than UP.
> 
> His performance is this testimony to his character and clarity of purpose.
> 
> He has demonstrated clarity of purpose in anything he does, be in reducing child malnutrition, increasing ground water levels, Environmental planning, Energy saving, Urban planing, Education of children and foreign relations. Selective cherry picking does not serve any purpose.
> 
> Today NaMo drives BJP and has ensured all the BJP factions fall in line. They either love him, respect him or fear him. Democracy is all about handling opposition and he has demonstrated astute ability to handle fractions and has risen to the top in a true democratic fashion; in just about the only such exercise in all Indian political parties.
> 
> BJP might look to ride the NaMo wave, but NaMo himself is riding the Nationalist tiger. One that stems from his genuine belief and one from which he does not want to disembark.
> 
> To say that Modi has delivered in a democratic Gujarat for 11 years without building institution is just as absurd. Gujarat is the only state where Modi has employed management professionals to enhance court efficiency and reduce backlog of cases as Gujarat high court. These court managers  qualified management professionals with MBA degrees and adequate experience  are appointed in each of judicial districts.
> 
> Not to mention the incredible performance of any other Gujarat state institutions from electricity board, Gas supply, water bodies to computerizing police, excise and toll collection. If these are not institute building then I do not know what is.
> 
> Every element of Gujarat administration has been institutionalized.
> 
> 
> If you still want to worship Deng Xiao Ping, please do so, but to consider an democratically elected NaMo any less is a plain insult to the intelligence of average Indians.



Hey Mr.Manvanwhatever dude; you need to address your diatribe about Deng Xiao Ping at somebody else i.e. @Dillinger. Since he introduced Deng's name into the discourse; I did not. 
I will not even think of Modi and Deng in the same breath at all.


----------



## jha

Puchtoon said:


> Problem with bjp in states with potential allies in power ~ na chaba sakte hen na thook sakte hen .
> 
> It's in two minds~target patnaik,mamta,amma/dmk etc or not target them which is creating the problem.
> 
> IMHO they should try to ally with MDMK +DMDK+PMK but very close to elections ,early peaking would not be good .



Thats the sad reality of these days. BJP will need allies and in South only allies can augment the tally of NDA.





Puchtoon said:


> Vajpayee was also good,popularity was nice and very much higher than sonia but ground realities were different .
> 
> BJP became anti poor and lost the election .
> 
> 
> So be realistic .



Yes.. India shining campaign was so out of touch... This is what happens when people like Mahajan and Jaitley get too much say in electioneering..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Android said:


> IMO if third front government comes to power than Jayalalita it seems is more likely to lead it than mayawati or mulayam based on some latest surveys



Even if they somehow manage to put the numbers together, it will be very hard for them to stay in power for longer period of time. Afterall 3rd front is nothing but a game of PM-PM for the parties involved. Be it Mulayam or Nitish or Mayavati or Jayalalita... none of them will want to play second fiddle to the other one!


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Puchtoon said:


> Vajpayee was also good,popularity was nice and very much higher than sonia but ground realities were different .
> 
> BJP became anti poor and lost the election .
> 
> So be realistic .



Vajpayee was a stereotype brahmin politician who was an expert on foxy court intrigues and political manipulation. By the time he became 'leader' he was already too old and diminished by alcohol abuse. His sleeping on the job was the worst kept secret in the national media circles. It was Advani who really ran the govt. while vajpayee literally slept. 

If it wasn't for Advani's campaign, hard work and grooming leaders like Modi, Vajpayee would never have become PM. It was the 'secular' media distortions and propaganda that instilled Vajpayee as PM instead of Advani. 

Such a 'leaders' can never fight real battles in the ground and win empires. e.g. Arun Jaitley or Sushma Swaraj. 

Modi is a true 'son of the soil'. He has spent his career in building the BJP from Ground Up. If you give him one finger, He will grab a hand. All people like Modi need is an 'opportunity'. They make their own luck and their own destiny. He is the modern day Chndragupta Maurya, risen from the common folks to become an emperor by his own sweat and blood. 

I am being Realistic, I do not expect Modi to do miracles this time, but I hope to see that when given an opportunity, He could engineer the resurgence of BJP in non BJP states and set a firmer ground for the next election. That is what I am betting on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

Manvantaratruti said:


> Vajpayee was a stereotype brahmin politician who was an expert on foxy court intrigues and political manipulation. By the time he became 'leader' he was already too old and diminished by alcohol abuse. His sleeping on the job was the worst kept secret in the national media circles. It was Advani who really ran the govt. while vajpayee literally slept.
> 
> If it wasn't for Advani's campaign, hard work and grooming leaders like Modi, Vajpayee would never have become PM. It was the 'secular' media distortions and propaganda that instilled Vajpayee as PM instead of Advani.
> 
> Such a 'leaders' can never fight real battles in the ground and win empires. e.g. Arun Jaitley or Sushma Swaraj.
> 
> Modi is a true 'son of the soil'. He has spent his career in building the BJP from Ground Up. If you give him one finger, He will grab a hand. All people like Modi need is an 'opportunity'. They make their own luck and their own destiny. He is the modern day Chndragupta Maurya, risen from the common folks to become an emperor by his own sweat and blood.
> 
> I am being Realistic, I do not expect Modi to do miracles this time, but I hope to see that when given an opportunity, He could engineer the resurgence of BJP in non BJP states and set a firmer ground for the next election. That is what I am betting on.



What choice Indians have.

You have Rahul Gandhi who got where he is today by being a gandhi. And he keeps talking about abstract ideas which are nice to hear but won't put food on the table.

Modi is more pragmatic and he at least knows which direction the country should head.

Besides, what India needs is good governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Manvantaratruti said:


> Vajpayee was a stereotype brahmin politician who was an expert on foxy court intrigues and political manipulation. By the time he became 'leader' he was already too old and diminished by alcohol abuse. His sleeping on the job was the worst kept secret in the national media circles. It was Advani who really ran the govt. while vajpayee literally slept.
> 
> If it wasn't for Advani's campaign, hard work and grooming leaders like Modi, Vajpayee would never have become PM. It was the 'secular' media distortions and propaganda that instilled Vajpayee as PM instead of Advani.
> 
> Such a 'leaders' can never fight real battles in the ground and win empires. e.g. Arun Jaitley or Sushma Swaraj.
> 
> Modi is a true 'son of the soil'. He has spent his career in building the BJP from Ground Up. If you give him one finger, He will grab a hand. All people like Modi need is an 'opportunity'. They make their own luck and their own destiny. He is the modern day Chndragupta Maurya, risen from the common folks to become an emperor by his own sweat and blood.
> 
> I am being Realistic, I do not expect Modi to do miracles this time, but I hope to see that when given an opportunity, He could engineer the resurgence of BJP in non BJP states and set a firmer ground for the next election. That is what I am betting on.




Yes modi just need a chance belive me if he stays for just a year or two as a PM congress can kiss there's *** good bye because once modi come it will be very very difficult for others to come to power again ...by the way are u a gujju if yes where are u from.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Jason bourne said:


> Yes modi just need a chance belive me if he stays for just a year or two as a PM congress can kiss there's *** good bye because once modi come it will be very very difficult for others to come to power again ...by the way are u a gujju if yes where are u from.



Not a gujju, a mallu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Manvantaratruti said:


> Not a gujju, a mallu.



Then I think u have done your homework about modi well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Jason bourne said:


> Then I think u have done your homework about modi well..



Its easy to win any argument when you deal with facts and the other side deal in rhetorics. 

Most anti-Modi campaigns and manufactured opinions are only empty rhetoric's or opinions built on these rhetoric's. That is why they crumble when challenged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Manvantaratruti said:


> Vajpayee was a stereotype brahmin politician who was an expert on foxy court intrigues and political manipulation. By the time he became 'leader' he was already too old and diminished by alcohol abuse. His sleeping on the job was the worst kept secret in the national media circles. It was Advani who really ran the govt. while vajpayee literally slept.
> 
> If it wasn't for Advani's campaign, hard work and grooming leaders like Modi, Vajpayee would never have become PM. It was the 'secular' media distortions and propaganda that instilled Vajpayee as PM instead of Advani.
> 
> Such a 'leaders' can never fight real battles in the ground and win empires. e.g. Arun Jaitley or Sushma Swaraj.
> 
> Modi is a true 'son of the soil'. He has spent his career in building the BJP from Ground Up. If you give him one finger, He will grab a hand. All people like Modi need is an 'opportunity'. They make their own luck and their own destiny. He is the modern day Chndragupta Maurya, risen from the common folks to become an emperor by his own sweat and blood.
> 
> I am being Realistic, I do not expect Modi to do miracles this time, but I hope to see that when given an opportunity, He could engineer the resurgence of BJP in non BJP states and set a firmer ground for the next election. That is what I am betting on.


Atalji was the Person who Made BJP with the Support of Sangha ... There is no dispute in this ... he has a very Big heart ... he tried to Fulfill all the promise made to the Hindu Nationalist ... Like Anti-Cow slaughter and article 360... But due to his minority government he couldn't do all...

It is said that ... One day Atalji finally decided to put the Anti-Cow Slaughter bill in Parliament ... he went with the bill to Mamta Banarjee for support ... she said that the second he puts that Bill in parliament she will remove support and she said who is he from denying her the right to kill Cow ... Dishearted he left and didnt introduce the bill...

He built the party with Blood and sweat ... He was visionary to plan things like Telecom revolution, Pardhan Mantri Grameen sadan yojna , Sarva Shiksha Abhiyan , Freedom of Information, providing huge financial assistance to the martyrs ( giving petroleum sale licences) ... 

The plans he couldnt implement is Linking of rivers due to which still we are suffering from Floods... ya during the last years of NDA government he was too old and was name sake PM ... But BJP required him more then what he required BJP ... but people lost confidence in a PM who was not good at health ... If Advaniji was projected BJP had a chance that time...

Modji cant even match 1/10th of Ataljis shine ... if Modiji is Karna then Atalji is the Bheesma of politics ... there is no match between the both... 

Even Advaniji is no less ... u people forget how he single handedly took the Rath yatras and tore down the BabriMasjid ... Great warrior...

Even if Modiji has 1/10 the vision of Atalji and 1/10 the valour of Advaniji then India is in safe hands ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Manvantaratruti said:


> Its easy to win any argument when you deal with facts and the other side deal in rhetorics.
> 
> Most anti-Modi campaigns and manufactured opinions are only empty rhetoric's or opinions built on these rhetoric's. That is why they crumble when challenged.



But u know more about modi then its publicly available


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Jason bourne said:


> But u know more about modi then its publicly available



Not at all, all materials I have quoted are publicly available. I just tend to remember a lot more stuff than others.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Manvantaratruti said:


> Vajpayee was a stereotype brahmin politician who was an expert on foxy court intrigues and political manipulation. By the time he became 'leader' he was already too old and diminished by alcohol abuse. His sleeping on the job was the worst kept secret in the national media circles. It was Advani who really ran the govt. while vajpayee literally slept.
> 
> If it wasn't for Advani's campaign, hard work and grooming leaders like Modi, Vajpayee would never have become PM. It was the 'secular' media distortions and propaganda that instilled Vajpayee as PM instead of Advani.
> 
> Such a 'leaders' can never fight real battles in the ground and win empires. e.g. Arun Jaitley or Sushma Swaraj.
> 
> Modi is a true 'son of the soil'. He has spent his career in building the BJP from Ground Up. If you give him one finger, He will grab a hand. All people like Modi need is an 'opportunity'. They make their own luck and their own destiny. He is the modern day Chndragupta Maurya, risen from the common folks to become an emperor by his own sweat and blood.
> 
> I am being Realistic, I do not expect Modi to do miracles this time, but I hope to see that when given an opportunity, He could engineer the resurgence of BJP in non BJP states and set a firmer ground for the next election. That is what I am betting on.



Seriously- I hate BJP. But I think slandering Atal is uncalled for. He truly was a great leader. If only he had taken a sterner stand on the riots his legacy would have been unblemished.



JanjaWeed said:


> Even if they somehow manage to put the numbers together, it will be very hard for them to stay in power for longer period of time. Afterall 3rd front is nothing but a game of PM-PM for the parties involved. Be it Mulayam or Nitish or Mayavati or Jayalalita... none of them will want to play second fiddle to the other one!



I wonder why it never occurs to you that if the BJP had put Nitish Kumar or even their own Chauhan as PM candidate they would have got the votes of most Indians, including myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Fielding Nitish kumar is not a bad idea.

Well WAY better than Rahul gandhi anyway


----------



## Jason bourne

*
Narendra Modi&#8217;s Solutions for an Urbanized India*

Much has been written and widely reported that BJP&#8217;s Prime Ministerial candidate and Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi does not offer any solutions and only reminds the nation of its problems. But what often goes unreported is the fact that he in his talks quite visibly outlines a vision in the form of solutions for a Transformed India.
A recent striking example was discernible at the National Summit on Inclusive Urban Development, where he laid out &#8216;solutionsfor an urbanized India.&#8217;
Select towns for solid waste management and waste water treatment
In order to adapt to the demands of the rapid urbanization, experts have often stated that two critical facets have to be adhered to which is solid waste management and waste water treatment.
In his talk, Chief Minister Narendra Modi said that in one of his meetings with the Prime Minister of India, he brought up the idea of identifying 500 towns in India, where solid waste management and waste water treatment could be implemented.
He stressed upon the fact that this will ensure that what is being produced in the citieswill be passed on to villages. Say for example fertilizers in the citiesproduced could be passed on villages for multiple purposes. This mutual relationship between the cities and the villages will never give rise to conflicts. This will ensure farmers and those living in the cities are also happy.
To this suggestion, the Prime Minister had responded saying that &#8216;The idea sounds good, please show us a pilot model and then present it to the planning commission&#8216;, and as expected sadly it stopped there.
But the Gujarat government on its part has taken up 50 towns in the state and has embarked on initiatives like &#8216;Clean city, Green city&#8217; in partnership with countries like Japan to implement solid waste management and waste water treatment.
Evolve social mechanisms to reduce inequality
In order to reduce inequality,Mr. Modi opined that one must focus on inclusive growth and there is no shortcut to it, while elaborating he said that we must identify the most backward areas in our cities and towns and make note if they indeed have their basic amenities in place. If they don&#8217;t thenthere is an urgent need to evolve social mechanisms which will help reduce inequality and ensure the basics like health, sanitation, education etc. reach those who have been deprived of the same.
Mr. Modi was spot on that there is a need to constantly reinvent and adapt to the growing demands of the world in order to reduce inequality.

Conserve natural resources
Citing the example of Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s house in Porbandar, Mr. Modi said that it is a must that we conserve natural resources. The example transported everybody to Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s house to visualize an infrastructure built more than 200 years ago used for rain water harvesting. It all the more came with a pinch, that when our ancestors took such great care of conserving natural resources more than 200 years ago, why cannot we do so now? , Mr. Modi asked
Focus on Human Resource Development
Mr. Modi stated that most of the urban activities are technical in nature, but the personnel who handle these jobs are often clerical by description. Therefore this poses as a serious limitation.
Thus the focus he said should be on opening universities on urban planning, urban infrastructure, urban development for the benefit of youngsters to learn the nuances in meeting the demands of urbanization. Indeed it is true, without manpower there would be no solution and if people have to play an integral role in democracy then getting the knowledge and putting it into action is by far the need of the hour.
Train Urban police
Citing the need for training urban police, Mr Modi emphasized that police personnel in urban areas require a specific kind of training to meet the demands of the law and order situation. Thus it becomes essential for both Central and state government to train urban police in view of the safety and security of its people.
Change the psyche of the people
Citing a striking example which resonated with the audience, Mr. Modi said how he made the widely acclaimed BRTS a huge success. A list of all top personalities, political leaders, bureaucrats, lawyers etc. was made and they were all asked to travel in the BRTS, why this the Chief Minister himself admitted that he also travelled by the BRTS.
Mr. Modi did not fall of explaining the logic behind it, by stating that while offering citizen centric services it is also important change the psyche of the people towards utilizing these services.
Well, applause was all that to follow, as the audience were gripped in attention in awe of an able leader.
Serve with a vision
In my opinion, what struck an emotional chord with all those present is the fact that Mr. Modi outlined a vision for all to serve towards.
Two very vital landmark dates were placed in front of the audience, one, August 15, 2022 when India will celebrate 75 years of Independence. He said that all of us must envision how our cities will be like when India celebrates 75 years of independence and persistently work towards it. This he reckoned will be a great contribution to this wonderful nation.
Secondly, October 2nd 2019 will be Mahatma Gandhi&#8217;s 150th birth anniversary, as our dedication we must work towards keeping our places clean and spread the message of cleanliness, which Mahatma Gandhi stood for. This will undoubtedly be a remarkable contribution to the father of our nation.
Each one of us should serve our nation with an intention to contribute significantly and leave a legacy for everyone to emulate, to substantiate this Mr. Modi said if a government is elected by the people for 5 years, then it should serve in such a way that there is a significant impact and that it leaves a legacy for others to emulate.
As was evident, the solutions resonated with every one of those present from 411 districts and 26 states of India, to the 50 plus international delegates, to the 134 mayors, deputy mayors, to the 22 plus municipal commissioners and deputy commissioners from various municipal corporations in the country.
Not only did they intently follow every word spoken, but admired a man of substance by even applauding with conviction and went back with a motivation that India has hope...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Nair saab said:


> Atalji was the Person who Made BJP with the Support of Sangha ... There is no dispute in this ... he has a very Big heart ... he tried to Fulfill all the promise made to the Hindu Nationalist ... Like Anti-Cow slaughter and article 360... But due to his minority government he couldn't do all...
> 
> It is said that ... One day Atalji finally decided to put the Anti-Cow Slaughter bill in Parliament ... he went with the bill to Mamta Banarjee for support ... she said that the second he puts that Bill in parliament she will remove support and she said who is he from denying her the right to kill Cow ... Dishearted he left and didnt introduce the bill...
> 
> He built the party with Blood and sweat ... He was visionary to plan things like Telecom revolution, Pardhan Mantri Grameen sadan yojna , Sarva Shiksha Abhiyan , Freedom of Information, providing huge financial assistance to the martyrs ( giving petroleum sale licences) ...
> 
> The plans he couldnt implement is Linking of rivers due to which still we are suffering from Floods... ya during the last years of NDA government he was too old and was name sake PM ... But BJP required him more then what he required BJP ... but people lost confidence in a PM who was not good at health ... If Advaniji was projected BJP had a chance that time...
> *
> Modji cant even match 1/10th of Ataljis shine* ... if Modiji is Karna then Atalji is the Bheesma of politics ... there is no match between the both...
> 
> Even Advaniji is no less ... u people forget how he single handedly took the Rath yatras and tore down the BabriMasjid ... Great warrior...
> 
> Even if Modiji has 1/10 the vision of Atalji and 1/10 the valour of Advaniji then India is in safe hands ...


It is unfair to say since he has never been a PM .........I feel that if he becomes the PM with an adequately strong and stable government ,then he will outshine Vajpayee & Advani within a few months...


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Seriously- I hate BJP. But I think slandering Atal is uncalled for. He truly was a great leader. If only he had taken a sterner stand on the riots his legacy would have been unblemished.
> 
> I wonder why it never occurs to you that if the BJP had put Nitish Kumar or even their own Chauhan as PM candidate they would have got the votes of most Indians, including myself.



You love somebody or hate somebody that is your affair. I am not your shrink! Why tell me this ? Only reasons for voting for one or the other is relevant. 

There was no slander against Atal, everything I said is true. I never said he was not a great leader, just that Advani was a much better PM material than him or that he became PM too late in life. 

In fact one of the things that counts against him is his muddled stand with/against Modi. He clearly did not have the integrity to pick a side. Advani did. 

The 'secularist' in India call such muddled thinking as being 'secular' and statesmanship. The reality is that he just did not have the courage to back his conviction. Whatever his conviction was, for Modi or against Modi.

This same muddled thinking was visible during his pakistan initiative, kargil, Kandahar hijacking too. No clarity, no principled stand on any issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HIMALYA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Meanwhile :

*'Modi Run', 'Shivraj App' violate election code, says Congress*

A definite case of paranoia ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Modi should keep atleast 10-12 more rallies in UP and 5-7 in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*'&#2344;&#2350;&#2379; &#2346;&#2306;&#2326;' &#2354;&#2327;&#2366;&#2325;&#2352; &#2313;&#2396;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379; &#2348;&#2375;&#2325;&#2352;&#2366;&#2352;*



> &#2325;&#2366;&#2344;&#2346;&#2369;&#2352;, &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2354;&#2351; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367;&#2344;&#2367;&#2343;&#2367;/ &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2306;&#2357;&#2366;&#2342;&#2342;&#2366;&#2340;&#2366; : &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2368; &#2310;&#2306;&#2326;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2325;&#2352; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2369;&#2344;&#2370;&#2344; &#2361;&#2376;&#2404; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368; &#2330;&#2352;&#2350;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340;&#2368; &#2357;&#2381;&#2351;&#2357;&#2360;&#2381;&#2341;&#2366; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344; &#2347;&#2370;&#2306;&#2325;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2369;&#2357;&#2381;&#2357;&#2340;, &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2311;&#2332; &#2350;&#2366;&#2312; &#2361;&#2379;&#2346;..&#2404; &#2351;&#2361; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2379;&#2330; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2332;&#2379; &#2348;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2343;&#2366; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325; &#2325;&#2368; &#2357;&#2367;&#2358;&#2366;&#2354; &#2352;&#2376;&#2354;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2360;&#2369;&#2344;&#2344;&#2375; &#2310;&#2319; &#2341;&#2375;&#2404;* '&#2332;&#2366;&#2327;&#2352;&#2339;' &#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2348; &#2351;&#2369;&#2357;&#2366;, &#2348;&#2369;&#2332;&#2369;&#2352;&#2381;&#2327; &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2306;&#2342;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367; &#2346;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2352; &#2360;&#2366;&#2347; &#2333;&#2354;&#2325;&#2366;&#2404; &#2357;&#2375; &#2348;&#2379;&#2354;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2313;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2368;&#2342;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2350;&#2379; &#2361;&#2368; &#2346;&#2306;&#2326; &#2354;&#2327;&#2366; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;&#2404;*
> 
> &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2348;&#2361;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2357;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2360; &#2325;&#2368; &#2327;&#2306;&#2327;&#2366;
> 
> &#2348;&#2368;&#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2331;&#2366;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375;&#2361;&#2366; &#2350;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366; &#2357; &#2310;&#2312;&#2310;&#2312;&#2335;&#2368; &#2331;&#2366;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352; &#2360;&#2380;&#2332;&#2344;&#2381;&#2351;, &#2310;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368; &#2357; &#2325;&#2306;&#2330;&#2344; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2331;&#2366;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2354;&#2376;&#2346;&#2335;&#2366;&#2346;, &#2335;&#2376;&#2348;&#2354;&#2375;&#2335; &#2357; &#2348;&#2375;&#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2327;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2349;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2348;&#2366;&#2306;&#2335;&#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2330;&#2354;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;&#2404; &#2351;&#2369;&#2357;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2327;&#2366;&#2352; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2340;&#2349;&#2368; &#2309;&#2360;&#2354;&#2368; &#2360;&#2350;&#2360;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2326;&#2340;&#2381;&#2350; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2368;&#2404; &#2310;&#2312;&#2310;&#2312;&#2335;&#2368; &#2331;&#2366;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306; &#2346;&#2370;&#2344;&#2350;, &#2342;&#2368;&#2346;&#2366; &#2357; &#2309;&#2352;&#2381;&#2330;&#2344;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2361;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2327;&#2366;&#2352; &#2350;&#2367;&#2354;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2354;&#2376;&#2346;&#2335;&#2366;&#2346; &#2357; &#2335;&#2376;&#2348;&#2354;&#2375;&#2335; &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2351;&#2306; &#2361;&#2368; &#2326;&#2352;&#2368;&#2342; &#2354;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;&#2404; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2376;&#2360;&#2368; &#2357;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2360; &#2325;&#2368; &#2327;&#2306;&#2327;&#2366; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2348;&#2361;&#2366;&#2351;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2357;&#2361; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2348;&#2361;&#2344;&#2368; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;&#2319;&#2404; &#2348;&#2368;&#2335;&#2375;&#2325; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2351;&#2379;&#2327;&#2375;&#2358; &#2358;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350;&#2366; &#2357; &#2309;&#2340;&#2369;&#2354; &#2360;&#2367;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2327;&#2366;&#2352; &#2348;&#2338;&#2364;&#2366;&#2325;&#2352; &#2348;&#2375;&#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2327;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2342;&#2370;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2404; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2327;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2306;&#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306; &#2309;&#2343;&#2367;&#2325; &#2361;&#2379;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2351;&#2369;&#2357;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2346;&#2352;&#2375;&#2358;&#2366;&#2344;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2368;&#2404; &#2346;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2367;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2346;&#2338;&#2364;&#2366;&#2312; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367;&#2359;&#2381;&#2336;&#2366; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2361; &#2357; &#2358;&#2381;&#2352;&#2369;&#2340;&#2367; &#2358;&#2369;&#2325;&#2381;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2340;&#2366;&#2348;&#2367;&#2325; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2351;&#2369;&#2357;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2404; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2344;&#2332;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2323;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2361;&#2350; &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2375;&#2306; &#2351;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2360;&#2369;&#2344;&#2344;&#2375; &#2310;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;&#2404;
> 
> *&#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2360;&#2369;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2367;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;
> 
> &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2332; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2354;&#2367;&#2350;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2368;&#2330; &#2349;&#2368; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366;&#2312; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2404; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2354;&#2367;&#2350; &#2351;&#2369;&#2357;&#2325;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2344;&#2350;&#2379; &#2344;&#2350;&#2379; &#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2366;&#2346; &#2325;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2309;&#2357;&#2367;&#2357;&#2366;&#2342;&#2367;&#2340; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366;&#2404; &#2352;&#2376;&#2354;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;&#2360;&#2366; &#2348;&#2344;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2354;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2339;&#2346;&#2369;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2311;&#2350;&#2381;&#2340;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2332; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2354;&#2367;&#2350; &#2351;&#2369;&#2357;&#2325;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2348;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2343;&#2366; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325; &#2346;&#2361;&#2369;&#2306;&#2330;&#2375; &#2341;&#2375;&#2404; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2309;&#2354;&#2381;&#2346;&#2360;&#2306;&#2326;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325; &#2357;&#2367;&#2352;&#2379;&#2343;&#2368; &#2331;&#2357;&#2367; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2346;&#2370;&#2331;&#2344;&#2375; &#2346;&#2352; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2360;&#2349;&#2368; &#2310;&#2352;&#2379;&#2346; &#2348;&#2375;&#2348;&#2369;&#2344;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;&#2404; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2348;&#2375;&#2342;&#2366;&#2327; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;&#2404; &#2351;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2311;&#2352;&#2347;&#2366;&#2344; &#2309;&#2361;&#2350;&#2342;, &#2350;&#2379;. &#2309;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;, &#2350;&#2379;. &#2310;&#2360;&#2367;&#2347;, &#2360;&#2347;&#2368; &#2309;&#2361;&#2350;&#2342;, &#2350;&#2379;. &#2360;&#2366;&#2332;&#2367;&#2342; &#2361;&#2369;&#2360;&#2376;&#2344;, &#2332;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;&#2352; &#2309;&#2361;&#2350;&#2342; &#2310;&#2342;&#2367; &#2310;&#2319; &#2341;&#2375;&#2404;
> *
> --------
> 
> &#2348;&#2369;&#2332;&#2369;&#2352;&#2381;&#2327;&#2379; &#2325;&#2379; &#2349;&#2368; &#2349;&#2366;&#2319; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368;
> 
> &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352; &#2332;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2327;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352; &#2327;&#2375; &#2348;&#2330;&#2381;&#2330;&#2344; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2311;&#2360;&#2344; &#2332;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2327;&#2368; &#2344; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2342;&#2375;&#2348;&#2404; &#2312; &#2326;&#2366;&#2340;&#2367;&#2352; &#2361;&#2367;&#2344; &#2310;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;&#2404; &#2325;&#2379;&#2313; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352; &#2340;&#2325;&#2342;&#2368;&#2352; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2325;&#2366;&#2361;&#2375; &#2344; &#2323;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2369;&#2344;&#2368;&#2404; &#2324;&#2352; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341;&#2368; &#2352;&#2366;&#2361;&#2375; &#2340;&#2380; &#2349;&#2368;&#2396; &#2350;&#2366; &#2348;&#2367;&#2331;&#2396; &#2327;&#2375;&#2404;'
> 
> &#2309;&#2327;&#2344;&#2370;, &#2325;&#2335;&#2352;&#2368; &#2327;&#2366;&#2306;&#2357;
> 
> &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2310;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;&#2404; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2357;&#2366; &#2348;&#2361; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2404; &#2351;&#2369;&#2357;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2379;&#2358; &#2361;&#2376;&#2404; &#2311;&#2360; &#2332;&#2379;&#2358; &#2325;&#2379; &#2361;&#2350; &#2348;&#2370;&#2338;&#2364;&#2375; &#2341;&#2379;&#2396;&#2366; &#2343;&#2325;&#2381;&#2325;&#2366; &#2342;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2376;&#2351;&#2366; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352; &#2354;&#2327; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2368;&#2404;
> 
> &#2352;&#2366;&#2350;&#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2358; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2361;, &#2352;&#2366;&#2351;&#2348;&#2352;&#2375;&#2354;&#2368;
> 
> &#2319;&#2325;-&#2319;&#2325; &#2348;&#2370;&#2306;&#2342; &#2360;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2327;&#2352; &#2349;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;&#2404; &#2319;&#2325;-&#2319;&#2325; &#2310;&#2342;&#2350;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2376;&#2342;&#2366;&#2344; &#2349;&#2352;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2324;&#2352; &#2319;&#2325;-&#2319;&#2325; &#2357;&#2379;&#2335; &#2360;&#2375; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375;&#2327;&#2368; &#2324;&#2352; &#2351;&#2361; &#2319;&#2325; &#2310;&#2342;&#2350;&#2368; (&#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368 &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368; &#2340;&#2325;&#2342;&#2368;&#2352; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;&#2404;
> 
> &#2332;&#2351;&#2325;&#2352;&#2344; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2361;, &#2358;&#2367;&#2357;&#2366;&#2332;&#2368; &#2344;&#2327;&#2352;
> 
> ----------
> 
> &#2313;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2368;&#2342; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2352; &#2346;&#2361;&#2369;&#2306;&#2330;&#2368; &#2350;&#2361;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306;
> 
> *&#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2366; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2313;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2368;&#2342; &#2354;&#2327;&#2366;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2404; &#2361;&#2350; &#2349;&#2368; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2342;&#2350; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2344;&#2375; &#2310;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;&#2404; &#2327;&#2371;&#2361;&#2360;&#2381;&#2341;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2348;&#2332;&#2335; &#2360;&#2361;&#2368; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2361;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2309;&#2340;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352; &#2341;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;, &#2351;&#2361;&#2368; &#2313;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2368;&#2342; &#2361;&#2376;&#2404;
> 
> &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2369;&#2354; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2361;, &#2357;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325;&#2367;&#2306;&#2327; &#2357;&#2370;&#2350;&#2375;&#2344;
> 
> &#2350;&#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366;&#2347;&#2368; &#2360;&#2350;&#2351; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2349;&#2369;&#2327;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366;&#2404; &#2361;&#2350; &#2351;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2313;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2368;&#2342; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2352; &#2310;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2360;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2360;&#2350;&#2360;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306; &#2361;&#2354; &#2361;&#2379; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368;&#2404;
> 
> &#2327;&#2369;&#2354;&#2375; &#2321;&#2360;&#2350;&#2368;, &#2350;&#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2352;&#2340;*
> 
> &#2348;&#2375;&#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2327;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2324;&#2352; &#2327;&#2352;&#2368;&#2348;&#2368; &#2348;&#2338;&#2364;&#2340;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2404; &#2309;&#2346;&#2352;&#2366;&#2343; &#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2375; &#2348;&#2338;&#2364; &#2327;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2348; &#2325;&#2380;&#2344; &#2330;&#2346;&#2375;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2310; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2340;&#2366;&#2404; &#2360;&#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2313;&#2360; &#2357;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340;&#2367; &#2325;&#2379; &#2360;&#2369;&#2344;&#2344;&#2366; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;&#2319; &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2344;&#2375; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2325;&#2352;&#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2404;
> 
> &#2344;&#2350;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2327;&#2369;&#2346;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;, &#2358;&#2367;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

jha said:


> Meanwhile :
> 
> *'Modi Run', 'Shivraj App' violate election code, says Congress*
> 
> A definite case of paranoia ...




Just watch the debate on Nehru Dynasty Television.

Its all about how social media is influencing and violating the election commissions Rules!



jha said:


> Meanwhile :
> 
> *'Modi Run', 'Shivraj App' violate election code, says Congress*
> 
> A definite case of paranoia ...




Just watch the debate on Nehru Dynasty Television.

Its all about how social media is influencing and violating the election commissions Rules!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

*REVEALED: &#8216;Unreal&#8217; world of #Feku Narendra Modi
Dailybhaskar.com | Oct 16, 2013
*



New Delhi: A reason often given out to explain Bharatiya Janata Party&#8217;s PM candidate Narendra Modi&#8217;s overwhelming popularity on social media is that the medium is dominated by right-wing forces, and thus Gujarat CM is bound to have a following here. 

With over two-and-a-half million followers and seven thousand more added each day, Modi has often talked about the need to get used to social media with his supporters attributing his web popularity to his appeal among the youth. Alas, reality is nowhere near to what it is made to look like.

Enter Status People Fake Follower Check &mdash; Social Media Management Platform for Business, a website which claims to weed out fake from real. When a status check of India&#8217;s right-wing hero was done on October 16 at 1530 hours, it was found that 72 percent of his followers are bogus, or simply speaking they might not exist at all. Only 2 percent of his following was genuine at that time. What would make Modi sad is that 26 percent of his following rarely uses Twitter, or is &#8216;inactive&#8217;.

So, where does he get his numbers from?

Though giving an exact reason is somewhat difficult, The Hindu draws comparisons between Modi and US presidential hopeful in 2012 Mitt Romney.

&#8220;US presidential candidate Mitt Romney was in the news after he gained about 117,000 Twitter followers within 24 hours and was accused of purchasing followers in bulk, a charge his office refuted,&#8221; The Hindu highlights.

Modi, as has been claimed by his opponents, has hired an army of social media experts. They very well could be at work, if they really exist.

But in what could be a consolation for Modi, leaders from Congress and as matter of fact, even US president Barack Obama doesn&#8217;t seem to fare better either.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

*NDA&#8217;s shame: Narendra Modi&#8217;s Feku rhetoric on faujis*


Every dark cloud has a silver lining. That aphorism holds true for the six years of the BJP-led NDA government at centre. Even as the party was thrown out by the people in 2004, its stint offers a record that can help nail the lies and myths being perpetuated by BJP leaders and their vocal online supporters. 


In the Economic Times, for instance, Abheek Burman ripped apart Yashwant Sinha&#8217;s claims about FDI coming into India during the NDA regime. In the NDA&#8217;s six years in power, a total of $23.8 billion entered India as FDI. And 2012, described by the BJP-led propagandists as the year when the world stopped trusting India, has alone seen $26 billion of FDI enter India.


*If Yashwant Sinha peddles his myths only about the economy, the BJP&#8217;s recently declared Prime Ministerial candidate, Narendra Modi is less selective. He has publicly claimed that China spends 20 percent of its GDP on education and lambasted India for not following suit. The facts that have since emerged &#8212; that China barely spends 3.93 percent of GDP on education while India, under the UPA, now spends 4.04 percent* &#8212; doesn&#8217;t elicit an apology from him. *Perhaps Mr Modi was thinking instead of the BJP-led NDA which spent only 1.6 percent of GDP on education*.


But such fact-checks do not deter Mr Modi from myth-making about BJP&#8217;s love for fauj in his speech last Sunday. Mr Modi perhaps has a short memory&#8212;after all, he doesn&#8217;t remember much about the 2002 Gujarat riots&#8212;but there are others who can remind him of the harsh truth about BJP&#8217;s false love for fauj and faujis.


BJP loves the fauj so much that its then national president and Gujarat Rajya Sabha MP, Bangaru Laxman was caught on camera accepting cash for a fake defence deal. Of course, by trying to push for inferior military equipment for a bribe, BJP&#8217;s national president was demonstrating how much the party valued the lives of faujis who would have used that equipment. Thank God, it was only a sting operation and our brave soldiers didn&#8217;t have to pay with their blood for Laxman&#8217;s greed for money.


Unfortunately, the BJP-led government didn&#8217;t stop even when it came to disrespecting our dead soldiers. Who can forget the coffin scam (about 500 caskets were bought for 2,500 dollars each, which CAG believed to be thirteen times higher than the actual price) during that government, whose record Mr Modi so loudly boasted about on Sunday?


Nothing demonstrates the abject ineptitude of the BJP&#8217;s handling of national security during its tenure than the statement of the then army chief, General VP Malik.* Such was the neglect of Indian army under the BJP rule that the General forced to say &#8220;we shall fight with whatever we have&#8221;*.


* In his book, &#8216;Kargil: From Surprise to Victory&#8217;, General Malik writes: &#8220;When the Kargil war began, it was not the vintage but the deficiencies of weapons, equipment, ammunition and spares that worried us more. Even infantry weapons such as medium machine-guns, rocket launchers and mortars, apart from signal equipment, bullet-proof jackets and snow clothing for high-altitude warfare, were in short supply. Besides weapons and equipment, the ammunition reserves for many important weapons were low.&#8221;* 


We had to turn to Israel to help us out at that critical time. As Mark Sofer, Israel&#8217;s ambassador to India admitted in 2008 to Outlook magazine, &#8220;during Kargil, when Israel came to India&#8217;s assistance when India was in great need and brought about the turnaround in the situation on the ground&#8221;. 

*The BJP exploited the unparalleled bravery of our soldiers at Kargil for its electoral gains. It created resentment among the faujis by offering different rates of compensation for Kargil martyrs. It made the faujis bitter that the families of soldiers killed or disabled in other areas of action- &#8211;such as while fighting terrorists in the Kashmir Valley&#8212; got far lower benefits compared to the soldiers at Kargil*. The situation was eventually corrected. But can the faujis trust the party which initiated such duplicitous measures to divide our brave soldiers for political gains? 


*Having used them for electoral gains, the BJP then quickly forgot the families of Kargil martyrs. Mr Modi would surely remember the Independence Day of 2001, when Professor SK Nayyar, father of a Kargil martyr and Mahavir Chakra winner Capt Anuj Nayyar, said to Prime Minister Atal Behari Vajpayee, &#8220;I gave my son to the country in its war against Pakistan but now I am fighting a war against your bureaucracy.*&#8221; 

*Mr Modi totally ignoring the actual facts also compared the &#8216;strong BJP-led government&#8217; with the &#8216;weak UPA government&#8217; on the matter of national security. He forgets that a top BJP minister escorted six dreaded terrorists to Kandahar during the &#8216;strong&#8217; NDA regime, while this &#8216;weak&#8217; UPA government has already brought back some of India&#8217;s most wanted terrorists.* *When it comes to fighting terror, actions of the BJP and the Congress when in government speak louder than any words uttered by Mr Modi.*

* BJP leader, Venkaiah Naidu says that Modi is 3D. I completely agree. Mr Modi is Divisive, Delusional and Desperate. And he is entitled to his 3D politics. But he is not entitled to his facts, especially when it comes to India&#8217;s national security.*


Read more at: NDA's shame: Narendra Modi's Feku rhetoric on Faujis | Firstpost


----------



## [Bregs]

*Muslim faces in Modis Kanpur rally may not turn into votes*



Lucknow: Days of exercise by the BJP workers to give Gujarat CM and Bharatiya Janata Partys prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modis rally a secular hue had only a tinge. 


The rally in Kanpur, the stronghold of the RSS, was crucial for two reasons. First, it was Modis kick-start rally in the series of eight lined up in the state and secondly, the party had planned it as a strategic move to bring together the largest religious minority in the Uttar Pradesh  that holds 80 out of total 543 Lok Sabha seats.


Modis dialogue that he wanted to take along everyone irrespective of their religion and that people in all religion can do good, was the only ingredient in his speech on what the gathering on the rally ground was speculating about. The speech, from a vastu compliant dais focused more on development and youth at national level something Modi has been speaking about in his recent public speeches and which is seen as an attempt by the Gujarat chief minister to launder his image. 


The other points in his speech being Congress and its policies.


There might be minority faces in the close to one lakh as there are a large number living in Kanpur, a town with 45 lakh population, but you wont see them transforming into votes. And I think Narendra Modi knows this fact, said Tahira, social activist. She pointed, What might happen due to presence of Modi is polarization of non-minority votes but that too is uncertain.


* Modi has to address more rallies in Uttar Pradesh the next being on October 25 in Jhansi followed by Bahraich in November  but taking up minority directly in his speeches is an idea that political analysts dont buy. Why should he do it at all? And the answer can be, to bring the largest religious minority of Uttar Pradesh close to the party.*

*
A senior political analyst Zaheer Mustafa has his point of view, Modi can never be accepted by Muslims, irrespective of whatever the party is doing. People are gullible only until there is a hidden agenda which they are not aware of but Modi has been exposed beyond limits. Today the situation within the community is that eve a discussion on Modi within a family is not welcomed and is rather resented.
*

* Religious leader Maulana Khalid Rashid Farangi Mahali says, This is a balloon in which air is being filled. The party is crying hoarse of Gujarat model and it seems as if Gujarat has been turned into Bangkok. The problems of illiteracy, malnutrition, and unemployment are the same as in any other state. The fact is that Modi excels in converting non issues into issues. However, in this election more than 60 percent voter is youth which cannot be fooled by such arguments. They will vote only for that party that has done development on the ground. If Modi has been the Chief Minister three times then Shiela Dixit also has been ruling the third time. Besides, Muslims are not ready to accept Modi because of his communal image and will never go to his side. *The only silver lining in India is that majority of Hindus are also secular, which became clear when BJP could not win after the Babri demolition. Now the responsibility of other parties is to clear this misconception. 


But does Modi possess a magical wand for increasing seats from 10? Wooing the Muslims isnt just game of words. The assumption that if Muslims attend Modis rally they will bring votes too, isnt really a 2 plus 2=4 formula. 


A large section of minority in Uttar Pradesh claims proximity with the ruling Samajwadi Party and they share dais with the party chief at majority public functions. So even if Modi can come and talk about minority, the ruling party can certainly do more such functions to claim proximity. 


*Minority have a tendency to wait till the last before actually deciding which party suits their wish, hence conversion of votes for any political party isnt a game of words in Uttar Pradesh. Speeches certainly will recall Gujarat 2000, said Tahira.*


There are other issues plaguing Modis prospects in the UP polls too. 


*Modis charisma is difficult to work here in UP which has a different character. Here, development is never an agenda but the focus is on caste. What Modi has done in Gujarat is not relevant in UP where voting pattern is also different. *Maximum voting is done in Panchayat elections and least in parliament. Issues like corruption have no meaning as people are involved only in local issues, says Avnish Verma, Senior Technical Assistant in Geological Survey of India, who has served once as a presiding officer and twice as polling officer in various elections in the country. 


Among Muslims, the youth  considered to be Modis stronghold  still have apprehensions about the effectiveness of him as the countrys PM. Mohd Asim Khan, a lecturer in chemistry at Amiruddaula Islamia Inter College says, The development work Modi has done in Gujarat underlines that there were no issues of Hindu and Muslim. But the ghost of 2002 riots-even if he was directly not involved-still haunts Muslims.* The community is apprehensive that such riots may spread all across if Modi is heading the nation. The other side of the coin is that he may control such incidents to improve his image.* 


The Kanpur rally though was well planned and as soon as Modis rallies were proposed, his close aide Amit Shah traveled across UP. This apparently sent message across the party workers that he is here to change the scenario. However, his speech didnt gel with the speculations in the air. So the rally remained just a start of his journey in the Hindi heartland.


Other political parties gave obvious reactions to the rally. Samajwadi Party spokesperson Rajendra Chaudhary claimed that BJP had spent over Rs 10 crore for this event but could not connect with any of the sections in the society. 


The fact that Modi is cautious about Uttar Pradesh rallies can be judged by the fact that his security arrangements were done under strict supervision of the Gujarat police only. A team of senior policemen from Gujarat, came to Uttar Pradesh before his visit and ensured security arrangements as per their calculations. Even the first security ring from the dais  within which no person is allowed to move  was increased from 30 feet to 60 feet at the behest of the Gujarat police. This was apart from the arrangements such as Gujarati snacks for him at the venue.



Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/w...nto-votes-1182749.html?utm_source=ref_article


----------



## heisenberg

read guruprasad.net/posts/modi-phenemenon-propaganda-or-reality/

read guruprasad.net/posts/modi-phenemenon-propaganda-or-reality/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

[MENTION=148509][Bregs][/MENTION] Modi bery bery bad, Rahulbaba good good!!


----------



## Android

can anyone tell Is modi scheduled to held any major rally in West Bengal and Kerala


----------



## jha

Snaps from Kanpur's Vijay- Shankhnaad rally...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Congress` main fight will be with RSS, BJP just a mask: Jairam Ramesh


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Manoj tiwari bhojpuri singer to join BJP during NAMO's patana rally..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Manoj tiwari bhojpuri singer to join BJP during NAMO's* patana *rally..



Its Patna not patana .. 

On a totally "unrelated" matter..

*UP, Bihar take to Modi; worry for Congress: Opinion poll*



> India's heartland is responding to Narendra Modi well enough to give the BJP a big boost in UP and Bihar, but not enough for a clear verdict in the 2014 Lok Sabha polls.
> 
> *If elections were held now, the BJP would bag 44 of the 120 seats in these two states, a sizeable jump from the 23 it won in 2009, an opinion poll done for The Economic Times by AC Nielsen, suggests.
> 
> This would make BJP the single largest party in each of these states; it is slated to win 27 seats in UP and 17 in Bihar.
> 
> And the number for Congress? Just 16, down from 23 last time. The damage is really in UP, where the party won 21 seats in 2009 but is now projected to get just 12.
> *
> The poll also suggested that the Modi-Rahul face-off could be a no-contest.
> 
> In contrast to a fall in Uttar Pradesh, it might improve its tally in Bihar from 2 to 4. The Economic Times opinion poll, done by AC Nielsen, indicates it's bad news for regional players in UP and Bihar, barring the BSP, which is estimated to hold on to its tally of 20 in UP. The SP is likely to slip from 23 to 16.
> 
> Similarly, in Bihar, JD(U) is predicted to go down from 20 to 10 and RJD will gain just one seat to bag 5 this time against the 4 it had in 2009.
> 
> On the Modi versus Rahul Gandhi battle, the poll showed a complete rout for the Gandhi scion with the score reading 50-9 in UP and 47-19 in Bihar. The remaining 41% in UP and 34% in Bihar were for leaders like Mayawati, Mulayam Singh Yadav and Nitish Kumar.
> 
> *BJP looking strong in UP too*
> 
> *The BJP looks set to emerge the single largest party in UP in next year's Lok Sabha polls, riding a Modi wave that's boosting its vote share. The party's vote share in UP would be 28% if polls were held today, ahead of BSP's 25% and well above 18% for SP and 17% for Congress, an opinion poll done exclusively for The Economic Times by AC Nielsen projected.
> 
> The result of the 11 percentage point rise in BJP's vote share from the 2009 figure of 17% is that the party will win 27 seats, ahead of BSP's 20, SP's 16 and Congress' 12, the poll shows.
> *
> *Barring BJP, all major parties are losing vote share, SP being the biggest loser, sliding from 23% to 18%. The BSP share would drop by two percentage points from 27% to 25% and Congress drop one percentage point.*
> 
> The complexities of a quadrangular contest mean that while BSP may retain its tally at 20 and SP could lose 7 seats from 23 to 16, Congress could be the biggest loser in terms of seats, sliding from 21 in 2009 to 12 in 2014.
> 
> *The Modi-Rahul faceoff seems a non-starter in India's largest state as of now, 50% of respondents picking the saffron icon for PM, 9% backing Rahul. The rest were for Mayawati (22%) or Mulayam (11%). Gandhi fi nishes fourth in this race. The poll suggested that the surge in BJP fortunes cuts across age, gender, caste, social milieu and region. SP's decline is just as widespread &#8212; not surprising considering most respondents expressed unhappiness with Akhilesh Yadav's handling of issues.*
> 
> *Nitish feels separation pangs in Bihar*
> 
> *Nitish Kumar's gamble of splitting with BJP in Bihar seems to be pinching, doing no damage to his erstwhile ally. The BJP would finish top of the heap in seats and vote share in the state, if LS polls were held today.
> *
> That's the key finding from an opinion poll done exclusively for The Economic Times by AC Nielsen in UP and Bihar.
> 
> *The poll suggests that BJP's Bihar vote share would jump from 19% in 2009 to 33% this time, gaining at the expense of JD(U) and RJD.*
> 
> The Nitish-led JD(U)'s share could drop from 24% to 16% and the Lalu-led RJD's from 19% to 12%. The Congress' vote share might rise from 10% to 13%. Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP would see a decline from 7% to 5%.
> 
> *The net result of this shuffle is that BJP could increase its tally from 12 to 17 seats despite no ally. The JD(U) tally could be halved from 20 to 10. Congress might win 4 seats, doubling its 2009 tally, while RJD could gain one to win 5 seats. The poll was done before Lalu got a jail term which makes the findings grim for him.*
> 
> *Narendra Modi was the preferred PM choice for 47% of respondents. Rahul Gandhi was third at 19%. Between them was Nitish, picked by 22%.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

And some were saying BJP wont get allies... 


*11 northeast parties join hands ahead of Lok Sabha polls, form front*



> GUWAHATI: *Regional parties of the northeast have decided to come together and float a political front ahead of the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. At the initiative of Asom Gana Parishad (AGP), at least 11 regional political parties on Sunday formed the North East Regional Political Front (NERPF) to press the Centre to solve the "common and vital issues" of the region.*
> 
> This front will include all major regional parties&#8212;AGP, Nagaland People's Front (NPF), Mizo National Front (MNF), Sikkim Democratic Front, Manipur State Congress Party (MSCP) and several other parties from Meghalaya, Arunachal Pradesh and Tripura. The front has also left its doors open for other regional forces.
> 
> *In a show of solidarity, Akali Dal leader and former chief minister of Punjab Surjit Singh Barnala attended the meeting of the NERPF on Sunday. On Monday, Telugu Desam Party chief Chandra Babu Naidu is also likely to arrive here to attend an AGP meeting. Recently, Prafulla Mahanta and Naidu had a meeting in New Delhi to explore ways to bring all regional parties of the country under one umbrella.*
> *
> The timing of formation of the regional alliance is significant with the Lok Sabha election coming up in a few months, especially considering that the northeastern states together have a strength of 25 MPs in the lower house.* The alliance, however, refrained from terming itself a 'third front'. *"This is a political forum and only time will decided the strategy of the front in the polls. It's too early to say whether we will support BJP or any other party," said Nagaland chief minister Neiphiu Rio*, who is the convener of the NERPF.
> 
> Former Assam chief minister and AGP chief Mahanta will be the chief adviser of the front, with Sikkim chief minister Paban Chamling and former Mizoram CM Joram Thanga and former Meghalaya CM Donkoper Roy as advisers.
> 
> *Focused on safeguarding the territorial, cultural, social, political and economical developments of the entire region, the front announced it would take on vital issues affecting the northeast that have been ignored by the current Congress-led UPA government.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

*To counter Narendra Modi's 9 UP rallies, Mulayam Singh Yadav and son will hold 18*


Lucknow: The Samajwadi Party will meet today to discuss its plans for general elections 2014, including how to counter the Narendra Modi offensive launched by the BJP in Uttar Pradesh starting Saturday last.

Party chief Mulayam Singh Yadav and his son and UP chief minister and Akhilesh plan to address 18 joint rallies in the state, covering all parts of it, and party workers will be briefed about the plan for these today.

On Saturday, lakhs attended a rally addressed by Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi in Kanpur, where he asked the people of the state to throw out the Akhilesh Yadav government, offering lacerating criticism for it on law and order, unemployment and not least for "saving the UPA through the back door."

The BJP plans nine such mega Modi shows in the state, which sends 80 MPs to the Lok Sabha and always plays a crucial role in government formation at the Centre.

Today's SP meeting will be headed by the 40-year-old Akhilesh Yadav. The party is aiming at consolidating the backward, Muslim and most backward vote banks and is scheduled to launch a state-wide rath yatra to woo the 18 most backward castes in the state.

Mulayam Singh's party has 22 MPs in the Lok Sabha and offers external support to the Congress-led Manmohan Singh government at the Centre. 
For NDTV Updates,


----------



## Jason bourne

*Rahul Gandhi to address two rallies in Uttar Pradesh on October 30
*

Lucknow: Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi would address two rallies in Uttar Pradesh on October 30.In a statement issued in Lucknow, the party's state chief Nirmal Khatri said that Rahul would address rallies at Rath in Hamirpur district and Salempur in Deoria district.

He said that at the request of UPPCC, Rahul was scheduled to address four rallies in the state in October, of which two were earlier held in Rampur and Aligarh.

For NDTV Updates,	


Why media don't show the public gathering in MR rahul gandhis rally...


----------



## cloud_9

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>


Ummm....... 
Looks like there still are cavemen living in India.


----------



## kurup

jha said:


> And some were saying BJP wont get allies...
> 
> 
> *11 northeast parties join hands ahead of Lok Sabha polls, form front*



A very significant move . This could change the political climate of entire North-East .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

kurup said:


> A very significant move . This could change the political climate of entire North-East .



Yes... If NDA manages to bring all these in its fold, they can expect 6-7 seats atleast from NE..



kurup said:


> A very significant move . This could change the political climate of entire North-East .



Yes... If NDA manages to bring all these in its fold, they can expect 6-7 seats atleast from NE..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

LOL Rahul GAYndhi doesnt know difference between Balatkar and Brashtachar ...






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202134671597522

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Anyone watched the debate on Communal riots bill on Times Now....? Seems to be a tool to get minority votes.. Is congress not worried that any such move may backfire by alienating Majority community altogether..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in Rajasthan...

*Laptops distributed by Rajasthan govt of little use to students in rural areas*



> Gehlot govt may have distributed laptops, cheques for tablets under the Rajiv Gandhi Vidhyarthi Digital Yojana, but they are of little use to students in rural areas. Many feel hiring more teachers instead would have helped.
> 
> The new Mathematics teacher at Matasula Secondary School, located in an interior tribal village in Udaipur, is having nightmares. He has to teach simple addition, subtraction and multiplication to even Class IX and X students. Among the "brightest" students in these classes are Hitesh Kumar Ranji and Leela Kumari.
> 
> Hitesh, a Class X student, has learnt division and Leela, a Class IX student, is learning "tenses".
> 
> Hitesh and Leela have been rewarded with an Acer laptop each for topping in Class VIII in 2011-12 and 2012-13 respectively. The others in the top 10 in Class VIII have got cheques of Rs 6,000 each to buy PC tablets. Their parents have submitted "receipts" from a stationary shop from where they purportedly bought them. The students, however, don't seem to have any clue about the PC tablets.
> 
> Ahead of the Assembly polls, this is the Congress regime's much-publicised contribution to GenNext in, what Chief Minister Ashok Gehlot says, making them "technically more proficient" under the Rajiv Gandhi Vidhyarthi Digital Yojana (RGVDY).
> 
> About 3.5 lakh students across the state have got these cheques ostensibly to buy tablets. Toppers in Classes VIII, X and XII were given laptops by the debt-ridden Rajasthan government, taking the total expenditure under the RGVDY to an estimated Rs 422 crore.
> 
> The laptop opens with the picture of the late prime minister on the screen. Hitesh and Leela know it is Rajiv Gandhi but don't know who he was. While Hitesh is more eager to know whether "the government can give him a job after studies", Leela's problem is more immediate. "I am trying to understand past continuous tense," she says. But that still won't be enough for her to understand the "English stories" that are recited on her new gadget.



Read more at : Laptops distributed by Rajasthan govt of little use to students in rural areas - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Jason bourne said:


> *Rahul Gandhi to address two rallies in Uttar Pradesh on October 30
> *
> 
> Why media don't show the public gathering in MR rahul gandhis rally...



Arey public hogi tabhi to dikhaoge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Madhya Pradesh cold to Rahul emotional quotient pitch?*

BHOPAL: Rahul Gandhi was the first national leader to start campaigning in pollbound MP. On September 17 he gave emotional speeches in tribal-dominated Shahdol and Gwalior recalling Sonia Gandhi's ill-health and tears on the day Lok Sabha passed the Food Security Bill.

At Shahdol, he told a large tribal gathering : "My mother understands the pain of the poorest of the poor . The Congress understands your hunger . She fought for the food bill for years.'' Rahul recollected how he dragged his mother to hospital that night .

His emotive pitch failed to make much of an impact . The reason : UPA got the Food Security Bill passed this September . CM Shivraj Singh Chouhan began providing wheat at Rs 2 a kg, rice at Rs 3 a kg and salt at Re 1 a kg to BPL families from June 1. Chhattisgarh's BJP government initiated food security measures five years ago .

The AICC vice-president's speeches gave BJP some hard ammunition. BJP leaders are now openly asking at rallies if Sonia also cries when the Pak army beheads Indian soldiers or when children are orphaned after terror attacks.

Clearly, the Congress out of power in MP since 2003, is running late on its poll agenda. Sidelining veterans such as AICC general secretary Digvijay Singh, Union minister Kamal Nath and senior leader Suresh Pachauri, it projected 42-year-old Jyotiraditya Scindia as state campaign panel chief.


By the time Scindia took charge Shivraj Chouhan was ahead, his Jan Ashirwad Yatra roadshow had rolled through all 230 assembly seats from July 22. At every meeting Chouhan sold his development schemes reminding voters of the pre-2003 Congress days when there were no roads, no power and MP was one of four bimaru states.

The BJP had planned early. Its calculations : At least 2 crore had benefitted from measures like the Ladli Laxmi Yojana (making the girl child a lakhpati by age 21), Mukhya Mantri Kanyadaan Yojana (mass weddings at government expense where couples get clothes, utensils, furniture and cash ) and the Teerth Darshan Yojana (elders are taken on pilgrimage by the state religious endowments department ).

Chouhan says his government built 90,000km of roads and taken total irrigated land to 26 lakh hectares from 7 lakh hectares in 2003. Bureaucrats who scheduled power cuts during Digvijay's days now ensure round-the-clock power to all 51 districts.

"Farmers get loans at 0% interest. Banks don't give loans at 0%, the government makes provisions in the budget to pay the interest,'' BJP national vice-president Prabhat Jha explained.

"MP is the only state that gives Rs 150 bonus in addition to the minimum support price per quintal of wheat and rice. All this has ensured progress in agriculture which recorded an 18.9% growth making MP the largest food producer beating Punjab and Haryana in wheat yield. These statistics have been acknowledged by the Centre,'' Jha explained.

The changes may be impressive but the Congress attacks BJP's apparent inability to control law and order, forced land acquisition, misrule, corruption and increasing offenses against women, children, Dalits and tribals.

"The corrupt BJP government has made the state famous for all the wrong reasons. MP under BJP tops the country in rapes and atrocities against women, female feticide and offenses against Dalits, tribals and the deprived,'' Scindia said at a rally in Morena. "Nine women are raped in MP every day, 3,500 a year. A government that cannot protect women has no right to stay in power.'

Madhya Pradesh cold to Rahul emotional quotient pitch? - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

I read today in Deccan Chronicle, the sole aim of the united North-East parties was to defeat congress as they were neglecting N-E states.So expect N-E United front in NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

*Congress is so scared that they want the election commission to ban mobile game apps like Modi RUN etc.Modi is giving them sleepless nights.*

'Modi Run', Shivraj App' violate election code, says Congress | Deccan Chronicle

Indore: Madhya Pradesh unit of Congress has demanded a ban on 'Shivraj App' and 'Modi Run' applications for promoting the Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan and the BJP's prime ministerial candidate, Narendra Modi.

The apps violate the model code of conduct in the poll-bound state, it has said.

11 trains, 30 ft dynamic screen as backdrop for Modi rally in Bihar

In a complaint with the Election Commission, Congress spokesman Narendra Saluja has said that the Shivraj app uses a song which had been made originally for the state government, at the exchequer's expense, and BJP has appropriated it.

The app provides details of welfare schemes funded by the government, and this violates the Code of Conduct, Saluja has said. Further, the app displays Chouhan's picture and BJP's symbol 'lotus' which can mislead the voters, he has said.

*Congress has also alleged that BJP is posting anti-Congress messages on social media platforms including Whats App and Faceboo*k.

*Congress has also taken objection to gaming application 'Modi Run', saying that it can influence the voters*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Left out of Narendra Modis inclusive politics: Dalits in Gujarat


Narendra Modis makeover as an inclusive political leader, as one who aspires to enable equal development, has been underway for some time now and if social media and a section of political criticism is anything to go by, it has been a roaring success.

It can be argued Modi is on his way to snatch Congress secularism agenda and give it his own spin. Unlike the Congress, which in its public rallies promise they will not discriminate, Modi doesnt seem to even acknowledge that the society is host to the kind of communal divisions that run risks of political discrimination. 

He addresses the society as a homogeneous entity, one that is routinely exploited by the UPAs policies. With that, the Gujarat CM, has almost successfully tried getting rid of the baggage of communalism and portrayed himself as an inclusive leader. 

However, while Modi and the BJP have identified Muslim votes as his biggest hurdle, they seem to have forgotten that they still arent assured of the support of people placed low in the caste hierarchy of India. Consequently, as Modi has taken a headlong plunge into politics of inclusiveness, the Dalits in his own state seem to have taken it upon themselves to battle caste discrimination, with their CM failing to intervene. 

An Indian Express report refers to the mass conversion of Dalits in Saurashtra to Buddhism to escape the stigma of belonging to a lower caste, once considered untouchables in India. Explaining why 60 families in Vishal Hadmatiya village converted to Buddhism, 65-year-old Dahya Vaghela tells The Indian Express: 

*Local barbers refuse to give me a haircut or shave, saying that he will not get any upper caste customers. So I have to travel all the way to Junagadh. We also have a separate temple, he says. *

The story goes on to explain how Dalit children are not allowed to sit together with upper-caste children while eating and upper caste villagers not visiting tea stalls run by Dalits. 

Dalits contributes a meagre 7 percent of votes in Gujarat and hence is not a political force to reckon with. 

Dalits dont have the numbers to directly influence an Assembly poll, so they generally tend to go with the majority community. The religious conversion, if any, will not affect their political affiliation, Jetha Solanki, Dalit leader and BJP MLA from Kodinar, told Indian Express. 

However, discrimination against the Dalits have been a reality buried in Gujarats development clamour for a while now.

In a survey conducted in 2011, where 200 Dalit children and 65 Non-Dalit children were interviewed in 12 villages in Gujarat and Rajasthan, it was revealed that more than 90 percent of Dalit children have faced discrimination while procuring medication at government hospitals clinics. More than 80 percent of Dalit children have faced discrimination while trying to avail something as basic as pathological tests.

The survey conducted by Indian Institute of Dalit Studies and UNICEF in 2010 revealed appalling degrees of discrimination against children, it isnt hard to imagine what the adults might have to face in the same society.

The paper, written by Sanghamitra S Acharya, states:

* Of 1298 times that the 200 dalit children were given any medicine, they experienced discrimination on 1181 occasions. Nearly 9 out of 10 times dalit children experienced discrimination while receiving or getting the medicine or a pathological test conducted. While seeking referral about 63% times dalit children were discriminated. Also, nearly 6 in every 10 times dalit children were discriminated during diagnosis and while seeking referral.
*
It also says how the interviewed children as conditioned to not disagree, agree to take up jobs that involve physical labour if asked to and appease certain people at all times.

Another report about Saurashtra from April this year points out how in Saurashtra itself Dalits faced an acute water crisis as they are not allowed to draw water from the Narmada. The reservoir that supplies water to some of these villages were also never connected with the Narmada water pipeline. Fearing backlash from the upper castes the Dalits mostly kept mum till the water shortage became unbearable and they had to complain to the deputy collector of the district.

A report in Counter Currents points out that according to the 2011 census data there are more than 2000 households who are forced into manual scavenging in Gujarat. 

Another survey conducted by Tata Institute of Social Sciences and reported by Indian Express mentions that more than 12,000 manual scavengers exist in Gujarat. And Saurashtra, which has the greatest concentration of Dalits in Gujarat, leads the pack with more than 900 families indulging in manual scavenging.

Dalit leader and writer Kancha Ilaiah, in an article questioning the how fit the Gujarat model of development is, says that a state like Andhra Pradesh has far more beneficial policies for SC/STs and OBCs and the government spends decidedly more on the development of backward tribes than Gujarat. 

He points how that the caste hierarchy in Gujarat continues to be so strong that no strong political enterprise was ever encourage or given leeway in the state, even under the chief ministership of Narendra Modi, himself an OBC member

Ilaiah says:

* The Gujarat governments apathy towards tribals, leave alone minorities, speaks volumes. In fact, there is no evidence that Modi allowed capable leadership to grow which would allow them to assert themselves. For example, the tribal and dalit intelligentsia in Andhra Pradesh emerged from quality residential schools and colleges that the state government initiated way back in the 1980s and 90s. Modis government did not initiate such educational projects for the Scheduled Castes/Scheduled Tribes. *

The census 2011 pegged the combined percentage of Scheduled Caste and Scheduled Tribes in India at 25 percent.

That a percentage of voters who will be difficult to ignore in the upcoming elections. According to a Tehelka article, Dalits comprise 17 percent of the countrys voters and until now, the BJP has been getting just 12 percent of Dalit votes compared to Congress 30 percent. The Congress on their part has aggressively gone ahead with their pro-poor claims and has been flaunting the Food Security Bill and Land Acquisition Bills as policies that will greatly benefit the poor  several of who are Dalits. The same Tehelka article also claims that the BJP, which had till now steered clear of caste based politics, has now decided to leave no stone unturned and has also raised a mild caste pitch in their campaign. 

The article reports: 

*The BJP is not only spreading the word of dalit-saints but also promoting views of non-BJP dalit leaders like BR Ambedkar, Jagjivan Ram, Kanshi Ram and KR Narayanan. The party is organising functions, publishing and circulating literature on their lives and work. Their pictures embellish the SCM office at 11 Ashok Road, Delhi. A few party leaders did oppose it, but Rajnath Singhs approval has made it clear that the BJP now wants to connect with the dalits.*

* However, if the Dalits in Narendra Modis own backyard continue to face the heat of caste supremacy, it wont be too long before it becomes a political hot potato that Modi and BJP finds difficult to handle. *Also, if the country indeed is looking for a change, the clean-up should start from the grassroots  a sizable part of which seems to have fallen in the wayside of the countrys contemporary political narrative.* If Narendra Modis development plans, or the idea of them, is indeed inclusive, hell have bring about visible changes than make politically potent gestures like inviting Muslims to rallies and making them wear skull caps.*


Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/l...n-gujarat-1184031.html?utm_source=ref_article


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

kurup said:


>




Is that Santa Clause giving presents to Modi ?


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Manvantaratruti said:


> Is that Santa Clause giving presents to Modi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

*&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366;- &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2360;&#2369;&#2326;&#2368;, &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366;*


&#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2368;&#2319;&#2350; &#2311;&#2344; &#2357;&#2375;&#2335;&#2367;&#2306;&#2327; &#2324;&#2352; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2326;&#2381;*&#2351;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2352;&#2368;&#2348;&#2368; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2354;&#2379;&#2325;&#2360;&#2349;&#2366; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2351;&#2375; &#2309;&#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2351; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2347; &#2325;&#2352; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2319;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;.
&#2310;&#2332; &#2340;&#2325; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;*&#2360;&#2325;&#2381;*&#2354;&#2370;&#2360;&#2367;&#2357; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340;&#2330;&#2368;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2324;&#2352; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2381;&#2357; &#2327;&#2371;&#2361; &#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366;, '&#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2351;&#2361; &#2309;&#2349; &#2340;&#2351; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2347;&#2376;&#2360;&#2354;&#2366; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2327;&#2368;.' &#2332;&#2348; &#2313;&#2344;&#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2370;&#2331;&#2366; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2381;*&#2351;&#2366; &#2357;&#2375; &#2326;&#2369;&#2342; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;*&#2350;&#2340; &#2310;&#2332;&#2350;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;*&#2361;&#2379;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2351;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376; &#2309;&#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2366; &#2343;&#2381;*&#2351;&#2366;&#2344; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2319;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340;&#2330;&#2368;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2319;&#2337;&#2367;&#2335;&#2352;-&#2319;&#2335;-&#2354;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332; &#2352;&#2366;&#2361;&#2369;&#2354; &#2325;&#2306;&#2357;&#2354; &#2344;&#2375;. &#2346;&#2375;&#2358; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2313;&#2344;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340;&#2330;&#2368;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2326;&#2381;*&#2351; &#2309;&#2306;&#2358;:

&#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2327;&#2368; &#2349;&#2352; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2325;&#2368;, &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2357;&#2332;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2357;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2342;&#2368; &#2327;&#2312;, &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2381;&#2351;, &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2335;&#2367;&#2354; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2381;&#2351;, &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2309;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2311;&#2306;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;. &#2354;&#2379;&#2306;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2351;&#2361; &#2360;&#2379;&#2330;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2357;&#2366;&#2325;&#2311; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2332;&#2354;&#2381;&#2342;&#2368; &#2360;&#2350;&#2333; &#2346;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;...&#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2348;&#2366;&#2312;&#2346;&#2379;&#2354;&#2352; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2306;&#2346;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2360; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2310;&#2346; &#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2332;&#2354;&#2381;&#2342;&#2368; &#2360;&#2350;&#2333; &#2346;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2357;&#2379; &#2340;&#2379; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2340;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375; &#2332;&#2348; &#2310;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2340;&#2349;&#2368; &#2346;&#2340;&#2366; &#2330;&#2354;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2349;&#2352;&#2379;&#2360;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2367;&#2360; &#2357;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2360; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2351;&#2375; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2342;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2360;&#2380;&#2306;&#2346;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2313;&#2360; &#2357;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2360; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2348;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2325;&#2369;&#2354; &#2342;&#2350;&#2326;&#2350; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352; &#2313;&#2340;&#2366;&#2352;&#2369;&#2306;&#2327;&#2366; &#2324;&#2352; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2325;&#2352; &#2361;&#2350; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2357;&#2366;&#2346;&#2360; &#2310;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;.

&#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2342;&#2368; &#2327;&#2312; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2342;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368;, &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2366; &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2352;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;&#2344;&#2375; &#2361;&#2366;&#2341; &#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2342;&#2379; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2309;&#2354;&#2327;-&#2309;&#2354;&#2327; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2342;&#2368; &#2327;&#2312; &#2351;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2366;&#2341; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2361; &#2332;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2369;&#2331;&#2367;&#2319; &#2324;&#2352; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2370;&#2331;&#2367;&#2319;. &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2361;&#2376; &#2332;&#2379; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2342;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2342;&#2375;, &#2313;&#2360; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2375; &#2309;&#2306;&#2342;&#2352; &#2332;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2350;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2350;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2361;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2313;&#2346;&#2351;&#2379;&#2327; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2344;&#2367;&#2349;&#2366;&#2313;&#2306;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2326;&#2366;&#2360;&#2350;&#2326;&#2366;&#2360; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2332;&#2379; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2357;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2375;&#2306; &#2309;&#2330;&#2381;&#2331;&#2375; &#2354;&#2327;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2367;&#2325; &#2352;&#2370;&#2346; &#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2379; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2313;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2350;&#2380;&#2325;&#2366; &#2350;&#2367;&#2354;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2360;&#2368;&#2343;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;. &#2360;&#2368;&#2343;&#2368;-&#2360;&#2368;&#2343;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2368; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2344; &#2325;&#2361;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2366;&#2360; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2366; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2311;&#2360; &#2357;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2360;&#2348; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379;, &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2379; &#2349;&#2368; &#2324;&#2352; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2375; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2325;&#2379; &#2349;&#2368;. &#2351;&#2361; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2346;&#2352; &#2347;&#2340;&#2361; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2335;&#2375;&#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2357;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2346;&#2352; &#2347;&#2340;&#2361; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366; &#2311;&#2360; &#2348;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2340;&#2368;&#2344; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;- &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339;, &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368;&#2319; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2319;&#2306;&#2335;&#2368; &#2311;&#2306;&#2325;&#2306;&#2348;&#2375;&#2306;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2354;&#2361;&#2352; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2350;&#2306;&#2361;&#2327;&#2366;&#2312; &#2324;&#2352; &#2349;&#2381;&#2352;&#2359;&#2381;&#2335;&#2366;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352;, &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2369;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2366; &#2324;&#2352; &#2354;&#2330;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2350;&#2370;&#2337; &#2357;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2332;&#2379; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2349;&#2368; &#2319;&#2306;&#2335;&#2368; &#2311;&#2306;&#2325;&#2306;&#2348;&#2375;&#2306;&#2360;&#2368; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2346;&#2368;&#2325; &#2346;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2357; &#2348;&#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2342;&#2379;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2369;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2348;&#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2369;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2310;&#2332; &#2349;&#2368; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2351;&#2366;&#2342; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2369;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2310;&#2332; &#2349;&#2368; &#2330;&#2354; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2354;&#2366;&#2357;&#2375; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2360; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354;&#2344;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2344; &#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2344; &#2348;&#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2360;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2347; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360; &#2348;&#2366;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352;&#2367;&#2357;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2344; &#2325;&#2368; &#2354;&#2361;&#2352; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2349;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2346;&#2352; &#2343;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339;&#2366; &#2351;&#2361; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2379; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2311;&#2360; &#2357;&#2332;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2349;&#2375;&#2332;&#2366; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2366;&#2325;&#2367; &#2357;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369; &#2346;&#2379;&#2354;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2332;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2379;. &#2332;&#2350;&#2368;&#2344; &#2346;&#2352;, &#2360;&#2340;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2368;&#2330;&#2375; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2351;&#2361; &#2350;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375;&#2332; &#2349;&#2375;&#2332; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2332;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379;&#2358;&#2367;&#2358; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2351;&#2361;&#2368; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2368; &#2352;&#2339;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2352; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2332;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2379;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; -&#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2360;&#2368;&#2343;&#2375; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2336;&#2344; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2366;&#2354;&#2366;&#2340;, &#2332;&#2379; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2354;&#2327;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2310;&#2340;&#2375;-&#2310;&#2340;&#2375; &#2325;&#2381;&#2350;&#2351;&#2369;&#2344;&#2354;&#2366;&#2311;&#2332; &#2361;&#2379; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366;. 21 &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2342;&#2350;&#2375; &#2332;&#2379; &#2361;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2337;&#2325;&#2379;&#2352; &#2335;&#2375;&#2352;&#2352;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2309;&#2327;&#2354;-&#2309;&#2354;&#2327; &#2360;&#2350;&#2351; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2366;&#2351;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2319; &#2341;&#2375;, &#2324;&#2352; &#2357;&#2379; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2332;&#2375;&#2354; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2375;&#2354; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2331;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2360;&#2367;&#2347;&#2366;&#2352;&#2367;&#2358; &#2311;&#2360; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2344;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2360;&#2379;&#2330; &#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366;, &#2360;&#2306;&#2357;&#2367;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344; &#2325;&#2375; &#2340;&#2361;&#2340; &#2330;&#2354;&#2344;&#2375; &#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2312; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2346; &#2354;&#2375; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2352;&#2379;&#2332;-&#2352;&#2379;&#2332; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2324;&#2352; &#2357;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2360; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2349;&#2368; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339;, &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2350;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2306;&#2326;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2379; &#2361;&#2376; &#2357;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2313;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2327;&#2368; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2352;&#2370;&#2352;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2354;&#2367;&#2350; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2325;&#2381;&#2325;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2369;&#2354;&#2366;&#2351;&#2350; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2352; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2325;&#2361; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2350;&#2369;&#2354;&#2366;&#2351;&#2350; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352;, &#2309;&#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2330;&#2368;&#2332;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2346;&#2379;&#2354;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2332; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2361;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2332;&#2381;&#2332;&#2347;&#2352;&#2344;&#2327;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2306;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2366;, &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2366; &#2357;&#2367;&#2343;&#2366;&#2351;&#2325; &#2341;&#2366; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368;&#2340; &#2360;&#2379;&#2350; &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2367; &#2333;&#2370;&#2336;-&#2350;&#2370;&#2336; &#2325;&#2375; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2354;&#2367;&#2346; &#2360;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325;&#2369;&#2354;&#2375;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2341;&#2366;, &#2340;&#2366;&#2325;&#2367; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2351;&#2361; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366; &#2346;&#2376;&#2342;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2350;&#2351;&#2369;&#2344;&#2367;&#2335;&#2367; &#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347;. &#2325;&#2380;&#2344; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2341;&#2366; &#2351;&#2361; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350;, &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2341;&#2366;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; -&#2351;&#2375; &#2346;&#2369;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360; &#2325;&#2366; &#2357;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2344; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2319;&#2325; &#2348;&#2366;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360; &#2350;&#2366;&#2350;&#2354;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2342;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;.

&#2319;&#2325; &#2342;&#2347;&#2366; &#2349;&#2368; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368;&#2340; &#2360;&#2379;&#2350; &#2344;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2379;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2311;&#2360; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2342;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2348;&#2361;&#2360; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2375; &#2342;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2310;&#2346; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2366;&#2354;&#2370;&#2350; &#2330;&#2354; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2351;&#2361; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2368; &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2342;&#2350;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2310;&#2346; &#2360;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2347; &#2325;&#2381;&#2354;&#2367;&#2346; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2332;&#2379; &#2328;&#2335;&#2344;&#2366; &#2328;&#2335;&#2368; &#2313;&#2360; &#2346;&#2352; &#2340;&#2369;&#2352;&#2306;&#2340; &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2354;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2344;&#2375;&#2306;, &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2340;&#2369;&#2352;&#2306;&#2340; &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2340;&#2369;&#2352;&#2306;&#2340; &#2357;&#2379; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2357;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2342;&#2348; &#2327;&#2312; &#2341;&#2368;. &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2310;&#2351;&#2366;, &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2311;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2310;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2344;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325;&#2340;&#2352;&#2347;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2357;&#2366;&#2361;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368;. &#2332;&#2348; &#2319;&#2325; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2360;&#2306;&#2326;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357; &#2326;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2319;&#2325;&#2340;&#2352;&#2347;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2357;&#2366;&#2361;&#2368; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2309;&#2344;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2327;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2360;&#2366; &#2313;&#2348;&#2354;&#2344;&#2366; &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2367;&#2325; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2319;&#2325; &#2340;&#2352;&#2347;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2357;&#2366;&#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2366; &#2341;&#2366; &#2357;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2346;&#2352;. &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2349;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2311;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2325;&#2368; &#2328;&#2335;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306; &#2328;&#2335;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2354;&#2366;&#2357;&#2366; &#2325;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2369;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2357;&#2379; &#2344; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2367; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2344; &#2343;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2346;&#2369;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360; &#2310;&#2332; &#2343;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2325;&#2352; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339; &#2346;&#2379;&#2354;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2332;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2346;&#2352; &#2354;&#2327; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2311;&#2360; &#2357;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340; &#2319;&#2325; &#2337;&#2348;&#2354; &#2327;&#2375;&#2350; &#2330;&#2354; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2319;&#2325; &#2340;&#2352;&#2347; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2358;&#2380;&#2330;&#2354;&#2351; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2310;&#2344;&#2366; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2342;&#2375;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2351; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306;. &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2347; &#2310;&#2346; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2310;&#2346; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2351;&#2361; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2309;&#2351;&#2379;&#2343;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2319;, &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2351;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2357;&#2367;&#2344;&#2351; &#2325;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2366;&#2344;&#2346;&#2369;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2306;&#2330; &#2346;&#2352; &#2326;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375; &#2361;&#2379;&#2325;&#2352; &#2348;&#2379;&#2354;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2340;&#2381;&#2357;, &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2325;&#2366; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306;. &#2348;&#2366;&#2325;&#2367; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2319;&#2325;&#2342;&#2350; &#2330;&#2369;&#2346;&#2381;&#2346; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2351;&#2375; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2375;&#2350; &#2330;&#2354; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2367;&#2342;&#2369;&#2340;&#2381;&#2357; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2375;, &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2375;. &#2360;&#2366;&#2347;-&#2360;&#2366;&#2347; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2319;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2375; &#2346;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2352;&#2366;&#2359;&#2381;&#2335;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2351; &#2309;&#2343;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359; &#2332;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2352;-&#2348;&#2366;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2379; &#2360;&#2381;&#2346;&#2359;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2350;&#2368;&#2337;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357;&#2368; &#2319;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2354;&#2327;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2349;&#2368; &#2350;&#2368;&#2337;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2354;&#2366;&#2357;&#2366; &#2324;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2351;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2361; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2319;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2309;&#2351;&#2379;&#2343;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2319; &#2324;&#2352; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2361;&#2350; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2368; &#2351;&#2375; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2351;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2346;&#2352; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2379; &#2351;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2336;&#2368;&#2325; &#2360;&#2375; &#2360;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;, &#2351;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346; &#2327;&#2354;&#2340; &#2340;&#2352;&#2368;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2376;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2341;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2376;&#2344;&#2375; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2349;&#2327;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2341;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2369;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340; &#2361;&#2379;, &#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2327;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2360; &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340; &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375; &#2324;&#2352; &#2351;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2361;&#2350;&#2340;&#2367; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2325;&#2366; &#2344;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350;&#2366;&#2339; &#2361;&#2379;, &#2320;&#2360;&#2368; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2341;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2344; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2341;&#2368;, &#2344; &#2361;&#2368; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357;&#2368; &#2320;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2361;&#2368; &#2341;&#2368;. &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2341;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2357;&#2379; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2366; &#2309;&#2343;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2310;&#2332; &#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2354;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2368; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2341;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2341;&#2368; &#2325;&#2367; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2361;&#2350;&#2340;&#2367; &#2360;&#2375; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2361;&#2351;&#2379;&#2327; &#2360;&#2375; &#2357;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2319;&#2325; &#2349;&#2357;&#2381;&#2351; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375; &#2324;&#2352; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2354;&#2354;&#2366; &#2319;&#2325; &#2309;&#2330;&#2381;&#2331;&#2368; &#2332;&#2327;&#2361; &#2346;&#2352;, &#2319;&#2325; &#2349;&#2357;&#2381;&#2351; &#2332;&#2327;&#2361; &#2346;&#2352; &#2357;&#2367;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;.

&#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357;&#2368; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2340;&#2381;&#2357;, &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2326;&#2366;&#2360;&#2325;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375;, &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2350;&#2361;&#2340;&#2381;&#2357;&#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2381;&#2339; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2366;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2350;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2344;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2351; &#2325;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2379; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2344; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366; &#2324;&#2352; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2344;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2351; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2310;&#2346; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2375; &#2331;&#2379;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306; &#2313;&#2349;&#2352;&#2325;&#2352; &#2314;&#2346;&#2352; &#2310;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2352;&#2379;&#2325; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2342;&#2379;&#2359;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2340;&#2370;&#2354; &#2342;&#2375; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2313;&#2360; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2340;&#2370;&#2354; &#2342;&#2375;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2332;&#2379; &#2332;&#2344; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2313;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2352;&#2367;&#2347;&#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2327;&#2368;, &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2310;&#2357;&#2366;&#2332; &#2342;&#2375;&#2327;&#2368;. &#2332;&#2344;&#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2310;&#2357;&#2366;&#2332; &#2342;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2350; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2324;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2349;&#2368; &#2309;&#2344;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;, &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2379; &#2336;&#2368;&#2325; &#2360;&#2375; &#2360;&#2350;&#2333;&#2367;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366;, &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2349;&#2368; &#2309;&#2344;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2369;&#2326;&#2352; &#2361;&#2379;&#2325;&#2352; &#2313;&#2336;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2368;?

&#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2348; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2340;&#2381;&#2357; &#2325;&#2366; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2352;&#2379;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2332;&#2379; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2313;&#2360;&#2360;&#2375; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2375; &#2331;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364; &#2325;&#2368; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306; &#2310;&#2361;&#2340; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2324;&#2352; &#2357;&#2379; &#2360;&#2352;&#2347;&#2375;&#2360; &#2346;&#2352; &#2310; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2313;&#2325;&#2360;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2311;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2332;&#2379; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2357;&#2361;&#2368; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2375; &#2331;&#2379;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2313;&#2325;&#2360;&#2366; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2357;&#2361;&#2368; &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2324;&#2352; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2360;&#2375; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2375; &#2331;&#2379;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2361;&#2379;&#2325;&#2352; &#2360;&#2352;&#2347;&#2375;&#2360; &#2346;&#2352; &#2310;&#2351;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2368; &#2319;&#2325; &#2352;&#2339;&#2344;&#2367;&#2340;&#2367; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2309;&#2340;&#2367; &#2346;&#2367;&#2331;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2340;&#2380;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306; &#2324;&#2352; &#2325;&#2361;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2366; &#2350;&#2380;&#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2332;&#2348; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2309;&#2340;&#2367; &#2346;&#2367;&#2331;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2366; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2332;&#2379; &#2346;&#2367;&#2331;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2357;&#2379; &#2349;&#2368; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379;&#2335; &#2342;&#2375;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2357;&#2352;&#2367;&#2359;&#2381;&#2335; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2332;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2306;&#2342;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2361;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2320;&#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2354;&#2375;&#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2367; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2348;&#2344; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2366;, &#2325;&#2373;&#2352;&#2367;&#2351;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2309;&#2348;&#2340;&#2325; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2310;&#2343;&#2366;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2332;&#2344;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379; &#2354;&#2327;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2357;&#2366;&#2325;&#2312; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2332;&#2379; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2319;&#2325; &#2357;&#2352;&#2381;&#2327; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2340;&#2380;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368;. &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2357;&#2379; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2360;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2309;&#2340;&#2367; &#2346;&#2367;&#2331;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2357;&#2352;&#2381;&#2327; &#2360;&#2375; &#2310;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2319;&#2325; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2366;&#2357;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; 12 &#2360;&#2366;&#2354; &#2325;&#2375; &#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2360;&#2369;&#2326;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2350;&#2366;&#2354;&#2368; &#2340;&#2380;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352;, &#2358;&#2367;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2324;&#2352; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2350;&#2346;&#2366;&#2357;&#2352;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#8211; &#2340;&#2368;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2330;&#2368;&#2332;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2346;&#2352; &#2360;&#2369;&#2326; &#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2348;&#2375;&#2333;&#2367;&#2333;&#2325; &#2325;&#2361; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2357;&#2379; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360; 12 &#2360;&#2366;&#2354; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2351;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2360;&#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2368; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375; &#2346;&#2376;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2346;&#2352; &#2310;&#2327;&#2375; &#2310;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2350;&#2346;&#2366;&#2357;&#2352;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2310;&#2332; &#2340;&#2368;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2343;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350; &#2310;&#2343;&#2366;&#2352;&#2367;&#2340; &#2310;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2339; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2340;&#2368;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2306;&#2351;&#2366;&#2306; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2324;&#2352; &#2343;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350; &#2310;&#2343;&#2366;&#2352;&#2367;&#2340; &#2310;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2339; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2310;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; 50 &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367;&#2358;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2376;&#2346; &#2354;&#2327;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339; &#2319;&#2360;&#2360;&#2368;/&#2319;&#2360;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366;, &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2357;&#2379; &#2360;&#2306;&#2357;&#2367;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344; &#2360;&#2306;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2367;&#2340; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2332;&#2379; &#2310;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2339; &#2325;&#2350; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366; &#2357;&#2379; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2347;&#2367;&#2352; &#2360;&#2375; &#2326;&#2380;&#2347; &#2346;&#2376;&#2342;&#2366; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2326;&#2380;&#2347; &#2346;&#2376;&#2342;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306;, &#2357;&#2366;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2357;&#2367;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2376;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375;&#2350; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; 18 &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367;&#2358;&#2340; &#2310;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2339; &#2350;&#2366;&#2351;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368;&#2332; &#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;. &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2351;&#2375; &#2360;&#2306;&#2357;&#2367;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344; &#2360;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2349;&#2368; &#2343;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350; &#2357;&#2367;&#2358;&#2375;&#2359; &#2325;&#2379; &#2310;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2339; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;. &#2347;&#2367;&#2352; &#2349;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2306; &#2357;&#2379;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2366;&#2354;&#2330; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2313;&#2331;&#2366;&#2354; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2352;&#2370;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2306;&#2361; &#2325;&#2366; &#2344;&#2367;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2366; &#2331;&#2368;&#2344;&#2325;&#2352; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368;&#2332; &#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2375;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366;&#2347;&#2368; &#2358;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2352;. &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2360;&#2366;&#2348; &#2360;&#2375; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2352;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2376;&#2360;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2360;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2347;&#2377;&#2352;&#2375;&#2344; &#2319;&#2354;&#2367;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2340;&#2375;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2366;&#2354; &#2360;&#2375; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2360;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2380;&#2340;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2350;&#2368;&#2358;&#2344; &#2319;&#2346;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2306;&#2351;&#2335; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;, &#2313;&#2360; &#2325;&#2350;&#2368;&#2358;&#2344; &#2325;&#2368; &#2352;&#2367;&#2346;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306;, (&#2360;&#2330;&#2381;&#2330;&#2352; &#2325;&#2350;&#2368;&#2358;&#2344; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306 &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2360; &#2352;&#2367;&#2346;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2360;&#2366;&#2348; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2325;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2360;&#2369;&#2326;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2335; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2332;&#2348; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2348;&#2367;&#2332;&#2354;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2328;&#2352; &#2349;&#2368; &#2348;&#2367;&#2332;&#2354;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2368;. &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2352;&#2379;&#2337; &#2348;&#2344;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2313;&#2346;&#2351;&#2379;&#2327; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2358;&#2367;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366; &#2309;&#2346;&#2327;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2337;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2313;&#2346;&#2351;&#2379;&#2327; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2330;&#2381;&#2330;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2349;&#2368; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2332;&#2377;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2325;&#2381;&#2325;&#2352; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2361;&#2352; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2354; &#2332;&#2366;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375;, &#2351;&#2375; &#2319;&#2352;&#2366; &#2361;&#2367;&#2344;&#2381;*&#2342;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2326;&#2340;&#2381;&#2350; &#2361;&#2379; &#2330;&#2369;&#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2337;&#2375;&#2357;&#2354;&#2346;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2310;&#2343;&#2366;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2366; &#2361;&#2367;&#2344;&#2381;*&#2342;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344; &#2357;&#2379;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2346;&#2352; &#2361;&#2325;&#2368;&#2325;&#2340; &#2351;&#2361; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2350; &#2346;&#2379;&#2354;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2332;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344; &#2311;&#2360; &#2357;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2352; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2306; &#2326;&#2380;&#2347; &#2346;&#2376;&#2342;&#2366; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2349;&#2368; &#2310;&#2358;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;, &#2330;&#2367;&#2306;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2352;. &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2341;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2352;&#2368;&#2330; &#2310;&#2313;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2325;&#2312; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; 2002 &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2306;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2357;&#2379; &#2340;&#2361;&#2375; &#2342;&#2367;&#2354; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2366;&#2347;&#2368; &#2350;&#2366;&#2306;&#2327;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2358;&#2366;&#2351;&#2342; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2379; &#2330;&#2367;&#2306;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2352; &#2357;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2367;&#2354; &#2360;&#2375; &#2342;&#2370;&#2352; &#2361;&#2379; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2368;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2368; &#2330;&#2367;&#2306;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2357;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2361;&#2350; &#2346;&#2352; &#2331;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364; &#2342;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;. &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2344; &#2326;&#2380;&#2347;&#2332;&#2342;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2357;&#2367;&#2346;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2306; &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368;, &#2313;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2368; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2344;&#2369;&#2325;&#2360;&#2366;&#2344; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;.

&#2332;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2350; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2348;&#2354;&#2367;&#2332;&#2381;&#2350; &#2325;&#2366;&#2347;&#2368; &#2361;&#2379; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2347;&#2368; &#2352;&#2376;&#2354;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2347; &#2360;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325; &#2344;&#2379;&#2335;&#2367;&#2360; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2335;&#2379;&#2346;&#2368; &#2346;&#2361;&#2344; &#2325;&#2352; &#2310;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375;, &#2310;&#2346; &#2358;&#2375;&#2352;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344;&#2368; &#2346;&#2361;&#2344; &#2325;&#2352; &#2310;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375;. &#2351;&#2375; &#2340;&#2350;&#2366;&#2358;&#2366; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2352;&#2370;&#2352;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2351;&#2375; &#2360;&#2348; &#2350;&#2368;&#2337;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;, &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2360; &#2330;&#2367;&#2335;&#2381;&#2336;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2326;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2352; &#2309;&#2348;&#2381;&#2348;&#2366;&#2360; &#2344;&#2325;&#2357;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326;&#2354;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2350;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2375;&#2335;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2351;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2310;&#2346; &#2352;&#2376;&#2354;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2310;&#2319;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346; &#2325;&#2379;&#2358;&#2367;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2351;&#2375; &#2330;&#2367;&#2335;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2351;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2351;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2344;&#2367;&#2332;&#2368; &#2340;&#2380;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2344;&#2368;&#2330;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2309;&#2340;&#2367; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2360;&#2366;&#2361; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2310;&#2325;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2344; &#2340;&#2379; &#2320;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2360;&#2370;&#2330;&#2344;&#2366; &#2342;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2344; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2323;&#2352; &#2360;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2351;&#2340;&#2381;&#2344; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2348;&#2354;&#2367;&#2332;&#2381;&#2350; &#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2347;&#2367;&#2352; &#2310;&#2346; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2335;&#2379;&#2346;&#2368; &#2346;&#2361;&#2344; &#2325;&#2352; &#2310;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2348;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2325;&#2369;&#2354; &#2337;&#2367;&#2344;&#2366;&#2312; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2323;&#2352; &#2360;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2351;&#2340;&#2381;&#2344; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310;. &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2357;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340;&#2367; &#2344;&#2375; &#2344;&#2367;&#2332;&#2368; &#2340;&#2380;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2309;&#2343;&#2367;&#2325;&#2371;&#2340; &#2352;&#2370;&#2346; &#2360;&#2375; &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2337;&#2367;&#2344;&#2366;&#2312; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306;, &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2351;&#2340;&#2381;&#2344; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;, &#2344; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2327;&#2368;.

&#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2360;&#2366;&#2348; &#2360;&#2375; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325; &#2346;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2325;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2366;&#2354;&#2340; &#2360;&#2369;&#2343;&#2352; &#2327;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2310;&#2332; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2360;&#2368;&#2335;&#2375;&#2306; &#2350;&#2367;&#2354;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2346;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2352; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2332;&#2367;&#2344; &#2330;&#2368;&#2332;&#2379;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2319;&#2306;&#2335;&#2368; &#2311;&#2306;&#2325;&#2306;&#2348;&#2376;&#2360;&#2368; &#2332;&#2375;&#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2335; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310;, &#2313;&#2344; &#2360;&#2349;&#2368; &#2330;&#2368;&#2332;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2348; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2360;&#2368;&#2335;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2306;&#2342;&#2366;&#2332; &#2346;&#2352; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2370;&#2306;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2375;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2358;&#2368; &#2349;&#2368; &#2360;&#2349;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2328;&#2379;&#2359;&#2367;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2357;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2360; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2380;&#2344; &#2360;&#2368; &#2360;&#2368;&#2335; &#2360;&#2375; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2357;&#2379; &#2309;&#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2351; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2368; &#2360;&#2368;&#2335; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2310;&#2346; &#2340;&#2351; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2351;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2340;&#2351; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2327;&#2368;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2375; &#2330;&#2376;&#2354;&#2375;&#2306;&#2332;. &#2310;&#2346; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2379;&#2327;&#2375; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2366; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2344;&#2366;, &#2344; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2344;&#2366; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2342;&#2375;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2336;&#2344; &#2336;&#2368;&#2325; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2358;&#2352;&#2381;&#2359; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2325;&#2312; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2310;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2340;&#2379; &#2351;&#2375; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2342;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2310;&#2346; &#2361;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2342;&#2368; &#2327;&#2312;. &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2330;&#2376;&#2354;&#2375;&#2306;&#2332; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2379; &#2361;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#8211; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2360;&#2379;&#2330;&#2366;, &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2360; &#2360;&#2350;&#2351; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2354;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2354;&#2327;&#2340;&#2366;.

&#2330;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2319;&#2325; &#2340;&#2352;&#2347; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2360;&#2325;&#2381;&#2352;&#2367;&#2351; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2357;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2319;&#2325; &#2323;&#2352; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2325; &#2311;&#2340;&#2367;&#2361;&#2366;&#2360; &#2349;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2319;&#2325; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2311;&#2340;&#2367;&#2361;&#2366;&#2360; &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2310;&#2346; &#2346;&#2352; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2310;&#2346; &#2346;&#2352; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368;&#2344; &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2342;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2330;&#2352;&#2381;&#2330;&#2366; &#2351;&#2361; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2368; &#2311;&#2358;&#2352;&#2340; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2366; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2361;&#2379; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2330;&#2367;&#2306;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2373;&#2352;&#2367;&#2351;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2330;&#2367;&#2306;&#2340;&#2366; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2332;&#2352;&#2366; &#2349;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2352;&#2369;&#2325;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2354;&#2366;&#2326;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2360;&#2348;&#2344;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2350;&#2367;&#2354;&#2325;&#2352; &#2319;&#2325; &#2350;&#2366;&#2361;&#2380;&#2354; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2309;&#2348; &#2311;&#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2352;&#2379;&#2325; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366;. &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333; &#2346;&#2352; &#2310;&#2352;&#2379;&#2346;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2379; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2351;&#2375; &#2332;&#2379; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2368; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2346;&#2352; &#2342;&#2366;&#2326;&#2367;&#2354; &#2325;&#2368; &#2327;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376; &#2360;&#2368;&#2348;&#2368;&#2310;&#2312; &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;, &#2313;&#2360;&#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2346;&#2352; &#2319;&#2325; &#2349;&#2368; &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2342;&#2350;&#2366; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2375; 49 &#2360;&#2366;&#2354; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2368;&#2357;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2342;&#2366;&#2351;&#2352; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310;. &#2351;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2368; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2357;&#2379; &#2349;&#2368; &#2319;&#2325; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2319;&#2325; &#2319;&#2306;&#2335;&#2368;-&#2344;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344;&#2354; &#2325;&#2375; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2342;&#2366;&#2357;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2351;&#2375; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2368; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2361;&#2366;&#2312;&#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2344;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2368;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2350;&#2366;&#2347;&#2375;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375;&#2360; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2366; &#2348;&#2375;&#2354; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2313;&#2360;&#2368; &#2347;&#2376;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2379; &#2360;&#2369;&#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2350; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2344;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2320;&#2325;&#2381;&#2360;&#2375;&#2346;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2350;&#2366;&#2347;&#2375;&#2360;&#2366;&#2312; &#2325;&#2375;&#2360; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2348;&#2344;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2309;&#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2360;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2347; &#2348;&#2375;&#2354; &#2350;&#2367;&#2354;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2340;&#2379; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2379; &#2309;&#2354;&#2327; &#2360;&#2375; &#2340;&#2351; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367;...

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2348;&#2375;&#2354; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2306;&#2342;&#2352; &#2354;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2360;&#2368;&#2348;&#2368;&#2310;&#2312; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2377;&#2351;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2350;&#2366;&#2347;&#2360;&#2366;&#2312; &#2325;&#2375;&#2360; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2352;&#2326; &#2360;&#2325;&#2375;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2361;&#2350; &#2348;&#2375;&#2354; &#2342;&#2375;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;.

&#2337;&#2368;&#2332;&#2368; &#2348;&#2306;&#2332;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2309;&#2330;&#2381;&#2331;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2379;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2342;&#2367;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2379;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2330;&#2367;&#2335;&#2381;&#2336;&#2368; &#2354;&#2367;&#2326;&#2368;, &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2354;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2332;&#2379; &#2349;&#2368; &#2347;&#2375;&#2325; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2366;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2341;&#2368; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2357;&#2379; &#2360;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2341;&#2375;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2342;&#2379; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2319;&#2325; &#2340;&#2379; &#2348;&#2306;&#2332;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2368; &#2330;&#2367;&#2335;&#2381;&#2336;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2354;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366; &#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2351;&#2375; &#2347;&#2375;&#2325; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352;&#2381;&#2360; &#2341;&#2375;. &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2379;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352;&#2381;&#2360; &#2354;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2346;&#2377;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2341;&#2366;, &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2346;&#2377;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2357;&#2375;&#2348;&#2360;&#2366;&#2312;&#2335; &#2346;&#2352; &#2352;&#2326;&#2368; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2352; &#2346;&#2369;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2313;&#2346;&#2354;&#2348;&#2381;&#2343; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2352; &#2346;&#2369;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2325;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350;&#2368; &#2360;&#2368;&#2310;&#2352;&#2346;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2360;&#2366;&#2348; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375; &#2351;&#2375; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2377;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2309;&#2348; &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2361;&#2368;. &#2310;&#2346; &#2327;&#2371;&#2361;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2341;&#2375;, &#2348;&#2306;&#2332;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2360;&#2381;&#2346;&#2375;&#2358;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;&#2335; &#2341;&#2375;. &#2332;&#2348; &#2348;&#2306;&#2332;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2360;&#2381;&#2346;&#2375;&#2358;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;&#2335; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2324;&#2352; &#2351;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2354; &#2325;&#2352; &#2310;&#2312;&#2306;, &#2340;&#2379; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2354;&#2358;&#2381;&#2325;&#2352;-&#2319;-&#2340;&#2351;&#2348;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2346;&#2352; &#2344;&#2367;&#2358;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2360;&#2366;&#2343;&#2344;&#2366; &#2348;&#2306;&#2342; &#2325;&#2352; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2366;&#2354;&#2370;&#2350; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2349;&#2368; &#2341;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2335; &#2346;&#2352;&#2360;&#2375;&#2346;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2349;&#2368; &#2311;&#2360;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2310;&#2312;&#2348;&#2368; &#2311;&#2344;&#2346;&#2369;&#2335; &#2310;&#2319;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2310;&#2332; &#2349;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335;&#2381;&#2352;&#2354; &#2310;&#2312;&#2348;&#2368; &#2341;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2335; &#2346;&#2352;&#2360;&#2375;&#2346;&#2381;*&#2358;&#2344; &#2349;&#2375;&#2332; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2310;&#2332; &#2349;&#2368; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358;&#2349;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2354;&#2358;&#2381;&#2325;&#2352; &#2361;&#2379; &#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2349;&#2368; &#2332;&#2367;&#2361;&#2366;&#2342;&#2368; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2336;&#2344; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2344;&#2367;&#2358;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;.

&#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2351;&#2375; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2341;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344;&#2354; &#2311;&#2350;&#2375;&#2332; &#2342;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375; &#2341;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2357;&#2379; &#2341;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375; &#2325;&#2335;&#2381;&#2335;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2310;&#2340;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2311;&#2344; &#2348;&#2367;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2352;&#2357;&#2366; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367;&#2342;&#2381;&#2357;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2361;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2311;&#2350;&#2375;&#2332; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2352;&#2370;&#2352;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2341;&#2368;, &#2351;&#2375; &#2310;&#2346; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;.

&#2332;&#2366;&#2306;&#2330; &#2325;&#2375; &#2337;&#2366;&#2312;&#2352;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2360;&#2369;&#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2350; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2360;&#2375; &#2310; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2351;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2306;&#2330; &#2361;&#2368; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367;&#2325; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2360;&#2369;&#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2350; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2366; &#2337;&#2366;&#2351;&#2352;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2360;&#2330;&#2381;&#2330;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2306;&#2330; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2332;&#2366;&#2306;&#2330; &#2346;&#2377;&#2354;&#2368;&#2335;&#2367;&#2325;&#2354; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2324;&#2352; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2306;&#2330; &#2361;&#2379; &#2340;&#2379; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2325; &#2349;&#2368; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2332;&#2375;&#2354; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2348;&#2330;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;.

&#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2350;&#2332;&#2379;&#2352; &#2325;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2351;&#2375; &#2360;&#2350;&#2351; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2332;&#2348;&#2370;&#2340; &#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2350;&#2332;&#2379;&#2352; &#2325;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;.

&#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2354;&#2327;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2352;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2325; &#2354;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;, &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2325;&#2375;. &#2351;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2346;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2375;&#2332; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2360;&#2379;&#2361;&#2352;&#2366;&#2348;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2368;&#2344; &#2325;&#2366; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366;, &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319;, &#2360;&#2381;&#2341;&#2366;&#2344;&#2368;&#2351; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2379;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319;, &#2332;&#2344;&#2340;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2351;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2368;. &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2349;&#2368; &#2327;&#2354;&#2340; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344; &#2346;&#2352; &#2348;&#2370;&#2350;&#2352;&#2376;&#2306;&#2327; &#2325;&#2352; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2368;.

&#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2367;&#2358;&#2344; 272 &#2325;&#2368;. &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2360;&#2381;&#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2348;&#2367;&#2361;&#2366;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2330;&#2352;&#2381;&#2330;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2309;&#2348; &#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2312; &#2360;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2377;&#2354;&#2368;&#2335;&#2367;&#2325;&#2354; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2306; &#2320;&#2360;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2367; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2357;&#2366;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2352;&#2326;&#2344;&#2366; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2340;&#2368;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2332;&#2348; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2309;&#2335;&#2354; &#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2348;&#2344;&#2368; &#2341;&#2368;, &#2332;&#2348; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2360; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2350;&#2340; &#2325;&#2350; &#2341;&#2366;, &#2340;&#2348; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2349;&#2368; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2341;&#2366;. &#2332;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2350; 180 &#2325;&#2381;&#2352;&#2377;&#2360; &#2325;&#2352; &#2327;&#2319; &#2360;&#2348; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2310; &#2327;&#2319;. &#2361;&#2367;&#2344;&#2381;*&#2342;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344; &#2325;&#2375; &#2311;&#2340;&#2367;&#2361;&#2366;&#2360; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; 180 &#2325;&#2366; &#2310;&#2306;&#2325;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2332;&#2366;&#2342;&#2369;&#2312; &#2310;&#2306;&#2325;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2332;&#2379; 180 &#2325;&#2381;&#2352;&#2377;&#2360; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2357;&#2379; &#2319;&#2325; &#2309;&#2330;&#2381;&#2331;&#2366; &#2310;&#2306;&#2325;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. 180 &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2381;&#2352;&#2377;&#2360; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2352; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2375;, &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375;. &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2346;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2367;&#2325; &#2352;&#2370;&#2346; &#2360;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2326;&#2379;&#2354;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2324;&#2352; &#2346;&#2358;&#2381;&#2330;&#2367;&#2350; &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340; &#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2350; &#2344;&#2368;&#2330;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2309;&#2344;&#2335;&#2330;&#2375;&#2348;&#2381;&#2354;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319;. &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2332;&#2351;&#2354;&#2354;&#2367;&#2340;&#2366; &#2332;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2330;&#2381;&#2331;&#2375; &#2352;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2357;&#2379; &#2342;&#2379; &#2342;&#2347;&#2366; &#2330;&#2375;&#2344;&#2381;&#2344;&#2312; &#2330;&#2354;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2332;&#2351;&#2354;&#2354;&#2367;&#2340;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2350;&#2367;&#2354;&#2368;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2351;&#2375; &#2327;&#2354;&#2340; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;...

&#2342;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2354;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2310;&#2346; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2325;&#2348;&#2366;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2325;&#2352; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2332;&#2367;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366;&#2312; &#2330;&#2354; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2352;&#2381;&#2359;&#2357;&#2352;&#2381;&#2343;&#2344;, &#2357;&#2367;&#2332;&#2351; &#2327;&#2379;&#2351;&#2354; &#2351;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2358;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350;&#2344;&#2366;&#2325; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2337;&#2367;&#2357;&#2366;&#2311;&#2337; &#2361;&#2366;&#2313;&#2360; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2358;&#2348;&#2381;&#2342; &#2325;&#2379; &#2332;&#2348; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2351;&#2379;&#2327; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2352;&#2366;&#2359;&#2381;&#2335;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2351; &#2309;&#2343;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359; &#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2352; &#2348;&#2370;&#2341; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2340;&#2325; &#2360;&#2349;&#2368; &#2310;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2319;&#2325; &#2333;&#2327;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2332;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366;&#2312; &#2342;&#2375; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2357;&#2379; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2340;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2375; &#2340;&#2325; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366;&#2312; &#2342;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2357;&#2367;&#2332;&#2351; &#2327;&#2379;&#2351;&#2354; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2325; &#2360;&#2381;&#2346;&#2366;&#2306;&#2335;&#2375;&#2344;&#2367;&#2351;&#2360; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2379; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2340;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366;. &#2361;&#2350; &#2319;&#2325;&#2332;&#2369;&#2335; &#2361;&#2379;&#2325;&#2352; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;. &#2310;&#2346; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366;, &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2340;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2337;&#2367;&#2357;&#2366;&#2311;&#2337; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;.

. exclusive interview of narendra modis close aide amit shah:


----------



## Jason bourne

*&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366;- &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2360;&#2369;&#2326;&#2368;, &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366;*


&#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2368;&#2319;&#2350; &#2311;&#2344; &#2357;&#2375;&#2335;&#2367;&#2306;&#2327; &#2324;&#2352; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2326;&#2381;*&#2351;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2352;&#2368;&#2348;&#2368; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2354;&#2379;&#2325;&#2360;&#2349;&#2366; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2351;&#2375; &#2309;&#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2351; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2347; &#2325;&#2352; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2319;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;.
&#2310;&#2332; &#2340;&#2325; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;*&#2360;&#2325;&#2381;*&#2354;&#2370;&#2360;&#2367;&#2357; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340;&#2330;&#2368;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2324;&#2352; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2381;&#2357; &#2327;&#2371;&#2361; &#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366;, '&#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2351;&#2361; &#2309;&#2349; &#2340;&#2351; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2347;&#2376;&#2360;&#2354;&#2366; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2327;&#2368;.' &#2332;&#2348; &#2313;&#2344;&#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2370;&#2331;&#2366; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2381;*&#2351;&#2366; &#2357;&#2375; &#2326;&#2369;&#2342; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;*&#2350;&#2340; &#2310;&#2332;&#2350;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;*&#2361;&#2379;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2351;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376; &#2309;&#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2366; &#2343;&#2381;*&#2351;&#2366;&#2344; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2319;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340;&#2330;&#2368;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2319;&#2337;&#2367;&#2335;&#2352;-&#2319;&#2335;-&#2354;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332; &#2352;&#2366;&#2361;&#2369;&#2354; &#2325;&#2306;&#2357;&#2354; &#2344;&#2375;. &#2346;&#2375;&#2358; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2313;&#2344;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340;&#2330;&#2368;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2326;&#2381;*&#2351; &#2309;&#2306;&#2358;:

&#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2327;&#2368; &#2349;&#2352; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2325;&#2368;, &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2357;&#2332;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2357;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2342;&#2368; &#2327;&#2312;, &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2381;&#2351;, &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2335;&#2367;&#2354; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2381;&#2351;, &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2309;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2311;&#2306;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;. &#2354;&#2379;&#2306;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2351;&#2361; &#2360;&#2379;&#2330;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2357;&#2366;&#2325;&#2311; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2332;&#2354;&#2381;&#2342;&#2368; &#2360;&#2350;&#2333; &#2346;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;...&#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2348;&#2366;&#2312;&#2346;&#2379;&#2354;&#2352; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2306;&#2346;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2360; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2310;&#2346; &#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2332;&#2354;&#2381;&#2342;&#2368; &#2360;&#2350;&#2333; &#2346;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2357;&#2379; &#2340;&#2379; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2340;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375; &#2332;&#2348; &#2310;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2340;&#2349;&#2368; &#2346;&#2340;&#2366; &#2330;&#2354;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2349;&#2352;&#2379;&#2360;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2367;&#2360; &#2357;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2360; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2351;&#2375; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2342;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2360;&#2380;&#2306;&#2346;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2313;&#2360; &#2357;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2360; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2348;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2325;&#2369;&#2354; &#2342;&#2350;&#2326;&#2350; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352; &#2313;&#2340;&#2366;&#2352;&#2369;&#2306;&#2327;&#2366; &#2324;&#2352; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2325;&#2352; &#2361;&#2350; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2357;&#2366;&#2346;&#2360; &#2310;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;.

&#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2342;&#2368; &#2327;&#2312; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2342;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368;, &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2366; &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2352;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;&#2344;&#2375; &#2361;&#2366;&#2341; &#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2342;&#2379; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2309;&#2354;&#2327;-&#2309;&#2354;&#2327; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2342;&#2368; &#2327;&#2312; &#2351;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2366;&#2341; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2361; &#2332;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2369;&#2331;&#2367;&#2319; &#2324;&#2352; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2370;&#2331;&#2367;&#2319;. &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2361;&#2376; &#2332;&#2379; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2342;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2342;&#2375;, &#2313;&#2360; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2375; &#2309;&#2306;&#2342;&#2352; &#2332;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2350;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2350;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2361;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2313;&#2346;&#2351;&#2379;&#2327; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2344;&#2367;&#2349;&#2366;&#2313;&#2306;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2326;&#2366;&#2360;&#2350;&#2326;&#2366;&#2360; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2332;&#2379; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2357;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2375;&#2306; &#2309;&#2330;&#2381;&#2331;&#2375; &#2354;&#2327;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2367;&#2325; &#2352;&#2370;&#2346; &#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2379; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2313;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2350;&#2380;&#2325;&#2366; &#2350;&#2367;&#2354;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2360;&#2368;&#2343;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;. &#2360;&#2368;&#2343;&#2368;-&#2360;&#2368;&#2343;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2368; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2344; &#2325;&#2361;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2366;&#2360; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2366; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2311;&#2360; &#2357;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2360;&#2348; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379;, &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2379; &#2349;&#2368; &#2324;&#2352; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2375; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2325;&#2379; &#2349;&#2368;. &#2351;&#2361; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2346;&#2352; &#2347;&#2340;&#2361; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2335;&#2375;&#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2357;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2346;&#2352; &#2347;&#2340;&#2361; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366; &#2311;&#2360; &#2348;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2340;&#2368;&#2344; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;- &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339;, &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368;&#2319; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2319;&#2306;&#2335;&#2368; &#2311;&#2306;&#2325;&#2306;&#2348;&#2375;&#2306;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2354;&#2361;&#2352; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2350;&#2306;&#2361;&#2327;&#2366;&#2312; &#2324;&#2352; &#2349;&#2381;&#2352;&#2359;&#2381;&#2335;&#2366;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352;, &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2369;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2366; &#2324;&#2352; &#2354;&#2330;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2350;&#2370;&#2337; &#2357;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2332;&#2379; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2349;&#2368; &#2319;&#2306;&#2335;&#2368; &#2311;&#2306;&#2325;&#2306;&#2348;&#2375;&#2306;&#2360;&#2368; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2346;&#2368;&#2325; &#2346;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2357; &#2348;&#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2342;&#2379;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2369;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2348;&#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2369;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2310;&#2332; &#2349;&#2368; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2351;&#2366;&#2342; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2369;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2310;&#2332; &#2349;&#2368; &#2330;&#2354; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2354;&#2366;&#2357;&#2375; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2360; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354;&#2344;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2344; &#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2344; &#2348;&#2360;&#2346;&#2366; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2360;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2347; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2348;&#2342;&#2354; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360; &#2348;&#2366;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352;&#2367;&#2357;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2344; &#2325;&#2368; &#2354;&#2361;&#2352; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2349;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2346;&#2352; &#2343;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339;&#2366; &#2351;&#2361; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2379; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2311;&#2360; &#2357;&#2332;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2349;&#2375;&#2332;&#2366; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2366;&#2325;&#2367; &#2357;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369; &#2346;&#2379;&#2354;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2332;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2379;. &#2332;&#2350;&#2368;&#2344; &#2346;&#2352;, &#2360;&#2340;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2368;&#2330;&#2375; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2351;&#2361; &#2350;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375;&#2332; &#2349;&#2375;&#2332; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2332;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379;&#2358;&#2367;&#2358; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2351;&#2361;&#2368; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2368; &#2352;&#2339;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2352; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2332;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2379;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; -&#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2360;&#2368;&#2343;&#2375; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2336;&#2344; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2366;&#2354;&#2366;&#2340;, &#2332;&#2379; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2354;&#2327;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2310;&#2340;&#2375;-&#2310;&#2340;&#2375; &#2325;&#2381;&#2350;&#2351;&#2369;&#2344;&#2354;&#2366;&#2311;&#2332; &#2361;&#2379; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366;. 21 &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2342;&#2350;&#2375; &#2332;&#2379; &#2361;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2337;&#2325;&#2379;&#2352; &#2335;&#2375;&#2352;&#2352;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2309;&#2327;&#2354;-&#2309;&#2354;&#2327; &#2360;&#2350;&#2351; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2366;&#2351;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2319; &#2341;&#2375;, &#2324;&#2352; &#2357;&#2379; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2332;&#2375;&#2354; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2375;&#2354; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2331;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2360;&#2367;&#2347;&#2366;&#2352;&#2367;&#2358; &#2311;&#2360; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2344;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2360;&#2379;&#2330; &#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366;, &#2360;&#2306;&#2357;&#2367;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344; &#2325;&#2375; &#2340;&#2361;&#2340; &#2330;&#2354;&#2344;&#2375; &#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2312; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2346; &#2354;&#2375; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2352;&#2379;&#2332;-&#2352;&#2379;&#2332; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2324;&#2352; &#2357;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2360; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2349;&#2368; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339;, &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2350;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2306;&#2326;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2379; &#2361;&#2376; &#2357;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2313;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2327;&#2368; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2352;&#2370;&#2352;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2354;&#2367;&#2350; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2325;&#2381;&#2325;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2369;&#2354;&#2366;&#2351;&#2350; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2352; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2325;&#2361; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2350;&#2369;&#2354;&#2366;&#2351;&#2350; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352;, &#2309;&#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2330;&#2368;&#2332;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2346;&#2379;&#2354;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2332; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2361;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2332;&#2381;&#2332;&#2347;&#2352;&#2344;&#2327;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2306;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2366;, &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2366; &#2357;&#2367;&#2343;&#2366;&#2351;&#2325; &#2341;&#2366; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368;&#2340; &#2360;&#2379;&#2350; &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2367; &#2333;&#2370;&#2336;-&#2350;&#2370;&#2336; &#2325;&#2375; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2354;&#2367;&#2346; &#2360;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325;&#2369;&#2354;&#2375;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2341;&#2366;, &#2340;&#2366;&#2325;&#2367; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2351;&#2361; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366; &#2346;&#2376;&#2342;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2350;&#2351;&#2369;&#2344;&#2367;&#2335;&#2367; &#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347;. &#2325;&#2380;&#2344; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2341;&#2366; &#2351;&#2361; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350;, &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2341;&#2366;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; -&#2351;&#2375; &#2346;&#2369;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360; &#2325;&#2366; &#2357;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2344; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2319;&#2325; &#2348;&#2366;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360; &#2350;&#2366;&#2350;&#2354;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2342;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;.

&#2319;&#2325; &#2342;&#2347;&#2366; &#2349;&#2368; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368;&#2340; &#2360;&#2379;&#2350; &#2344;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2379;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2311;&#2360; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2342;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2348;&#2361;&#2360; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2375; &#2342;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2310;&#2346; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2366;&#2354;&#2370;&#2350; &#2330;&#2354; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2351;&#2361; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2368; &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2342;&#2350;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2310;&#2346; &#2360;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2347; &#2325;&#2381;&#2354;&#2367;&#2346; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2332;&#2379; &#2328;&#2335;&#2344;&#2366; &#2328;&#2335;&#2368; &#2313;&#2360; &#2346;&#2352; &#2340;&#2369;&#2352;&#2306;&#2340; &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2354;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2344;&#2375;&#2306;, &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2340;&#2369;&#2352;&#2306;&#2340; &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2340;&#2369;&#2352;&#2306;&#2340; &#2357;&#2379; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2357;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2342;&#2348; &#2327;&#2312; &#2341;&#2368;. &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2310;&#2351;&#2366;, &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2311;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2310;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2344;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325;&#2340;&#2352;&#2347;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2357;&#2366;&#2361;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368;. &#2332;&#2348; &#2319;&#2325; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2360;&#2306;&#2326;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357; &#2326;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2319;&#2325;&#2340;&#2352;&#2347;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2357;&#2366;&#2361;&#2368; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2309;&#2344;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2327;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2360;&#2366; &#2313;&#2348;&#2354;&#2344;&#2366; &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2367;&#2325; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2319;&#2325; &#2340;&#2352;&#2347;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2357;&#2366;&#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2366; &#2341;&#2366; &#2357;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2346;&#2352;. &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2349;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2311;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2325;&#2368; &#2328;&#2335;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306; &#2328;&#2335;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2354;&#2366;&#2357;&#2366; &#2325;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2369;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2357;&#2379; &#2344; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2367; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2344; &#2343;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2346;&#2369;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360; &#2310;&#2332; &#2343;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2325;&#2352; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339; &#2346;&#2379;&#2354;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2332;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2346;&#2352; &#2354;&#2327; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2311;&#2360; &#2357;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340; &#2319;&#2325; &#2337;&#2348;&#2354; &#2327;&#2375;&#2350; &#2330;&#2354; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2319;&#2325; &#2340;&#2352;&#2347; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2358;&#2380;&#2330;&#2354;&#2351; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2310;&#2344;&#2366; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2342;&#2375;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2351; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306;. &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2347; &#2310;&#2346; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2310;&#2346; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2351;&#2361; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2309;&#2351;&#2379;&#2343;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2319;, &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2351;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2357;&#2367;&#2344;&#2351; &#2325;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2366;&#2344;&#2346;&#2369;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2306;&#2330; &#2346;&#2352; &#2326;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375; &#2361;&#2379;&#2325;&#2352; &#2348;&#2379;&#2354;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2340;&#2381;&#2357;, &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2325;&#2366; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306;. &#2348;&#2366;&#2325;&#2367; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2319;&#2325;&#2342;&#2350; &#2330;&#2369;&#2346;&#2381;&#2346; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2351;&#2375; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2375;&#2350; &#2330;&#2354; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2367;&#2342;&#2369;&#2340;&#2381;&#2357; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2375;, &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2375;. &#2360;&#2366;&#2347;-&#2360;&#2366;&#2347; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2319;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2375; &#2346;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2352;&#2366;&#2359;&#2381;&#2335;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2351; &#2309;&#2343;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359; &#2332;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2352;-&#2348;&#2366;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2379; &#2360;&#2381;&#2346;&#2359;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2350;&#2368;&#2337;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357;&#2368; &#2319;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2354;&#2327;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2349;&#2368; &#2350;&#2368;&#2337;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2354;&#2366;&#2357;&#2366; &#2324;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2351;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2361; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2319;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2309;&#2351;&#2379;&#2343;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2319; &#2324;&#2352; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2361;&#2350; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2368; &#2351;&#2375; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2351;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2346;&#2352; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2379; &#2351;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2336;&#2368;&#2325; &#2360;&#2375; &#2360;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;, &#2351;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346; &#2327;&#2354;&#2340; &#2340;&#2352;&#2368;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2376;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2341;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2376;&#2344;&#2375; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2349;&#2327;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2341;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2369;&#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340; &#2361;&#2379;, &#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2327;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2360; &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340; &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375; &#2324;&#2352; &#2351;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2361;&#2350;&#2340;&#2367; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2325;&#2366; &#2344;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350;&#2366;&#2339; &#2361;&#2379;, &#2320;&#2360;&#2368; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2341;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2344; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2341;&#2368;, &#2344; &#2361;&#2368; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357;&#2368; &#2320;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;&#2337;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2361;&#2368; &#2341;&#2368;. &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2341;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2357;&#2379; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2366; &#2309;&#2343;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2310;&#2332; &#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2354;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2368; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2341;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2341;&#2368; &#2325;&#2367; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2361;&#2350;&#2340;&#2367; &#2360;&#2375; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2361;&#2351;&#2379;&#2327; &#2360;&#2375; &#2357;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2319;&#2325; &#2349;&#2357;&#2381;&#2351; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375; &#2324;&#2352; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2354;&#2354;&#2366; &#2319;&#2325; &#2309;&#2330;&#2381;&#2331;&#2368; &#2332;&#2327;&#2361; &#2346;&#2352;, &#2319;&#2325; &#2349;&#2357;&#2381;&#2351; &#2332;&#2327;&#2361; &#2346;&#2352; &#2357;&#2367;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2375;&#2306;.

&#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2352;&#2366;&#2350; &#2350;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2352; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357;&#2368; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2340;&#2381;&#2357;, &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2326;&#2366;&#2360;&#2325;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375;, &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2350;&#2361;&#2340;&#2381;&#2357;&#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2381;&#2339; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2366;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2350;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2344;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2351; &#2325;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2379; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2344; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366; &#2324;&#2352; &#2360;&#2348;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2344;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2351; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2310;&#2346; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2375; &#2331;&#2379;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306; &#2313;&#2349;&#2352;&#2325;&#2352; &#2314;&#2346;&#2352; &#2310;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2352;&#2379;&#2325; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2342;&#2379;&#2359;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2340;&#2370;&#2354; &#2342;&#2375; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2313;&#2360; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2340;&#2370;&#2354; &#2342;&#2375;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2332;&#2379; &#2332;&#2344; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2313;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2352;&#2367;&#2347;&#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2327;&#2368;, &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2310;&#2357;&#2366;&#2332; &#2342;&#2375;&#2327;&#2368;. &#2332;&#2344;&#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2310;&#2357;&#2366;&#2332; &#2342;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2350; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2324;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2349;&#2368; &#2309;&#2344;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;, &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2379; &#2336;&#2368;&#2325; &#2360;&#2375; &#2360;&#2350;&#2333;&#2367;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366;, &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2349;&#2368; &#2309;&#2344;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2369;&#2326;&#2352; &#2361;&#2379;&#2325;&#2352; &#2313;&#2336;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2368;?

&#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2348; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2361;&#2367;&#2306;&#2342;&#2369;&#2340;&#2381;&#2357; &#2325;&#2366; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2352;&#2379;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2332;&#2379; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2313;&#2360;&#2360;&#2375; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2375; &#2331;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364; &#2325;&#2368; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319;&#2306; &#2310;&#2361;&#2340; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2324;&#2352; &#2357;&#2379; &#2360;&#2352;&#2347;&#2375;&#2360; &#2346;&#2352; &#2310; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2313;&#2325;&#2360;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2311;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2332;&#2379; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2357;&#2361;&#2368; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2375; &#2331;&#2379;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2313;&#2325;&#2360;&#2366; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2357;&#2361;&#2368; &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2324;&#2352; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2319;&#2346;&#2368;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2360;&#2375; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2375; &#2331;&#2379;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2344;&#2366; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2361;&#2379;&#2325;&#2352; &#2360;&#2352;&#2347;&#2375;&#2360; &#2346;&#2352; &#2310;&#2351;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2368; &#2319;&#2325; &#2352;&#2339;&#2344;&#2367;&#2340;&#2367; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2309;&#2340;&#2367; &#2346;&#2367;&#2331;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2340;&#2380;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306; &#2324;&#2352; &#2325;&#2361;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2366; &#2350;&#2380;&#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2332;&#2348; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2309;&#2340;&#2367; &#2346;&#2367;&#2331;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2366; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2332;&#2379; &#2346;&#2367;&#2331;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2357;&#2379; &#2349;&#2368; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379;&#2335; &#2342;&#2375;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2357;&#2352;&#2367;&#2359;&#2381;&#2335; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366;&#2323;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2332;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2306;&#2342;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2361;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2320;&#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2354;&#2375;&#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2367; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2348;&#2344; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2366;, &#2325;&#2373;&#2352;&#2367;&#2351;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2309;&#2348;&#2340;&#2325; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2310;&#2343;&#2366;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2332;&#2344;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379; &#2354;&#2327;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2357;&#2366;&#2325;&#2312; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2332;&#2379; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2319;&#2325; &#2357;&#2352;&#2381;&#2327; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2340;&#2380;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368;. &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2357;&#2379; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2360;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2309;&#2340;&#2367; &#2346;&#2367;&#2331;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2357;&#2352;&#2381;&#2327; &#2360;&#2375; &#2310;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2319;&#2325; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2366;&#2357;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; 12 &#2360;&#2366;&#2354; &#2325;&#2375; &#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2360;&#2369;&#2326;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2350;&#2366;&#2354;&#2368; &#2340;&#2380;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352;, &#2358;&#2367;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2324;&#2352; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2350;&#2346;&#2366;&#2357;&#2352;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335;  &#2340;&#2368;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2330;&#2368;&#2332;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2346;&#2352; &#2360;&#2369;&#2326; &#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2348;&#2375;&#2333;&#2367;&#2333;&#2325; &#2325;&#2361; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2357;&#2379; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360; 12 &#2360;&#2366;&#2354; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2351;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2360;&#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2358;&#2366;&#2360;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2368; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375; &#2346;&#2376;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2346;&#2352; &#2310;&#2327;&#2375; &#2310;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2350;&#2346;&#2366;&#2357;&#2352;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2310;&#2332; &#2340;&#2368;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2343;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350; &#2310;&#2343;&#2366;&#2352;&#2367;&#2340; &#2310;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2339; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2340;&#2368;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2306;&#2351;&#2366;&#2306; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2324;&#2352; &#2343;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350; &#2310;&#2343;&#2366;&#2352;&#2367;&#2340; &#2310;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2339; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2310;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; 50 &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367;&#2358;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2376;&#2346; &#2354;&#2327;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339; &#2319;&#2360;&#2360;&#2368;/&#2319;&#2360;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366;, &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2357;&#2379; &#2360;&#2306;&#2357;&#2367;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344; &#2360;&#2306;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2367;&#2340; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2332;&#2379; &#2310;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2339; &#2325;&#2350; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366; &#2357;&#2379; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2347;&#2367;&#2352; &#2360;&#2375; &#2326;&#2380;&#2347; &#2346;&#2376;&#2342;&#2366; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2326;&#2380;&#2347; &#2346;&#2376;&#2342;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306;, &#2357;&#2366;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2357;&#2367;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2376;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2354;&#2375;&#2350; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; 18 &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367;&#2358;&#2340; &#2310;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2339; &#2350;&#2366;&#2351;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368;&#2332; &#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;. &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2351;&#2375; &#2360;&#2306;&#2357;&#2367;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344; &#2360;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2349;&#2368; &#2343;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350; &#2357;&#2367;&#2358;&#2375;&#2359; &#2325;&#2379; &#2310;&#2352;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2339; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;. &#2347;&#2367;&#2352; &#2349;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2306; &#2357;&#2379;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2366;&#2354;&#2330; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2313;&#2331;&#2366;&#2354; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2352;&#2370;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2323;&#2348;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2306;&#2361; &#2325;&#2366; &#2344;&#2367;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2366; &#2331;&#2368;&#2344;&#2325;&#2352; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368;&#2332; &#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2375;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366;&#2347;&#2368; &#2358;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2352;. &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2360;&#2366;&#2348; &#2360;&#2375; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2352;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2376;&#2360;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2360;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2347;&#2377;&#2352;&#2375;&#2344; &#2319;&#2354;&#2367;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2332;&#2368; &#2340;&#2375;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2366;&#2354; &#2360;&#2375; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2360;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2380;&#2340;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2350;&#2368;&#2358;&#2344; &#2319;&#2346;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2306;&#2351;&#2335; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;, &#2313;&#2360; &#2325;&#2350;&#2368;&#2358;&#2344; &#2325;&#2368; &#2352;&#2367;&#2346;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306;, (&#2360;&#2330;&#2381;&#2330;&#2352; &#2325;&#2350;&#2368;&#2358;&#2344; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306 &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2360; &#2352;&#2367;&#2346;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2360;&#2366;&#2348; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2325;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2360;&#2369;&#2326;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2335; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2332;&#2348; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2348;&#2367;&#2332;&#2354;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2328;&#2352; &#2349;&#2368; &#2348;&#2367;&#2332;&#2354;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2368;. &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2352;&#2379;&#2337; &#2348;&#2344;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2313;&#2346;&#2351;&#2379;&#2327; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2358;&#2367;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366; &#2309;&#2346;&#2327;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2337;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2313;&#2346;&#2351;&#2379;&#2327; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2330;&#2381;&#2330;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2349;&#2368; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2332;&#2377;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2325;&#2381;&#2325;&#2352; &#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2361;&#2352; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2354; &#2332;&#2366;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375;, &#2351;&#2375; &#2319;&#2352;&#2366; &#2361;&#2367;&#2344;&#2381;*&#2342;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2326;&#2340;&#2381;&#2350; &#2361;&#2379; &#2330;&#2369;&#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2337;&#2375;&#2357;&#2354;&#2346;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2310;&#2343;&#2366;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2366; &#2361;&#2367;&#2344;&#2381;*&#2342;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344; &#2357;&#2379;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2346;&#2352; &#2361;&#2325;&#2368;&#2325;&#2340; &#2351;&#2361; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2350; &#2346;&#2379;&#2354;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2332;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344; &#2311;&#2360; &#2357;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2352; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2306; &#2326;&#2380;&#2347; &#2346;&#2376;&#2342;&#2366; &#2325;&#2352; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2349;&#2368; &#2310;&#2358;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;, &#2330;&#2367;&#2306;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2352;. &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2341;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2352;&#2368;&#2330; &#2310;&#2313;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2325;&#2312; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; 2002 &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2306;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2357;&#2379; &#2340;&#2361;&#2375; &#2342;&#2367;&#2354; &#2360;&#2375; &#2350;&#2366;&#2347;&#2368; &#2350;&#2366;&#2306;&#2327;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2358;&#2366;&#2351;&#2342; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2379; &#2330;&#2367;&#2306;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2352; &#2357;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2367;&#2354; &#2360;&#2375; &#2342;&#2370;&#2352; &#2361;&#2379; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2368;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2368; &#2330;&#2367;&#2306;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2357;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2361;&#2350; &#2346;&#2352; &#2331;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364; &#2342;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;. &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2350;&#2369;&#2360;&#2354;&#2350;&#2366;&#2344; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;&#2332; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2344; &#2326;&#2380;&#2347;&#2332;&#2342;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2357;&#2367;&#2346;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2306; &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368;, &#2313;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2368; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366; &#2344;&#2369;&#2325;&#2360;&#2366;&#2344; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;.

&#2332;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2350; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2348;&#2354;&#2367;&#2332;&#2381;&#2350; &#2325;&#2366;&#2347;&#2368; &#2361;&#2379; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2347;&#2368; &#2352;&#2376;&#2354;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2347; &#2360;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325; &#2344;&#2379;&#2335;&#2367;&#2360; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2354;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2335;&#2379;&#2346;&#2368; &#2346;&#2361;&#2344; &#2325;&#2352; &#2310;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375;, &#2310;&#2346; &#2358;&#2375;&#2352;&#2357;&#2366;&#2344;&#2368; &#2346;&#2361;&#2344; &#2325;&#2352; &#2310;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375;. &#2351;&#2375; &#2340;&#2350;&#2366;&#2358;&#2366; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2332;&#2352;&#2370;&#2352;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2351;&#2375; &#2360;&#2348; &#2350;&#2368;&#2337;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;, &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2360; &#2330;&#2367;&#2335;&#2381;&#2336;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2326;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2352; &#2309;&#2348;&#2381;&#2348;&#2366;&#2360; &#2344;&#2325;&#2357;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326;&#2354;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2366;&#2311;&#2344;&#2352;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2350;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2375;&#2335;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2351;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2310;&#2346; &#2352;&#2376;&#2354;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2310;&#2319;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346; &#2325;&#2379;&#2358;&#2367;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368;&#2332;&#2367;&#2319;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2351;&#2375; &#2330;&#2367;&#2335;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2351;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2351;&#2366; &#2340;&#2379; &#2344;&#2367;&#2332;&#2368; &#2340;&#2380;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2344;&#2368;&#2330;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2309;&#2340;&#2367; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2360;&#2366;&#2361; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2310;&#2325;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2344; &#2340;&#2379; &#2320;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2360;&#2370;&#2330;&#2344;&#2366; &#2342;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2344; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2323;&#2352; &#2360;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2351;&#2340;&#2381;&#2344; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2360;&#2367;&#2306;&#2348;&#2354;&#2367;&#2332;&#2381;&#2350; &#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2347;&#2367;&#2352; &#2310;&#2346; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2335;&#2379;&#2346;&#2368; &#2346;&#2361;&#2344; &#2325;&#2352; &#2310;&#2311;&#2351;&#2375;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2348;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2325;&#2369;&#2354; &#2337;&#2367;&#2344;&#2366;&#2312; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2323;&#2352; &#2360;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2351;&#2340;&#2381;&#2344; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310;. &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2357;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2381;&#2340;&#2367; &#2344;&#2375; &#2344;&#2367;&#2332;&#2368; &#2340;&#2380;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2309;&#2343;&#2367;&#2325;&#2371;&#2340; &#2352;&#2370;&#2346; &#2360;&#2375; &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2337;&#2367;&#2344;&#2366;&#2312; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306;, &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2351;&#2340;&#2381;&#2344; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;, &#2344; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2327;&#2368;.

&#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2360;&#2366;&#2348; &#2360;&#2375; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325; &#2346;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2325;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2366;&#2354;&#2340; &#2360;&#2369;&#2343;&#2352; &#2327;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2310;&#2332; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2368; &#2360;&#2368;&#2335;&#2375;&#2306; &#2350;&#2367;&#2354;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2346;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2346;&#2352; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2332;&#2367;&#2344; &#2330;&#2368;&#2332;&#2379;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2319;&#2306;&#2335;&#2368; &#2311;&#2306;&#2325;&#2306;&#2348;&#2376;&#2360;&#2368; &#2332;&#2375;&#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2335; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310;, &#2313;&#2344; &#2360;&#2349;&#2368; &#2330;&#2368;&#2332;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2357;&#2366;&#2348; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2360;&#2368;&#2335;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2306;&#2342;&#2366;&#2332; &#2346;&#2352; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2370;&#2306;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2375;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2358;&#2368; &#2349;&#2368; &#2360;&#2349;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2328;&#2379;&#2359;&#2367;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2366; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2375; &#2357;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2360; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2344;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2380;&#2344; &#2360;&#2368; &#2360;&#2368;&#2335; &#2360;&#2375; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2360;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2357;&#2379; &#2309;&#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2351; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2368; &#2360;&#2368;&#2335; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2310;&#2346; &#2340;&#2351; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2351;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2340;&#2351; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2327;&#2368;.

&#2310;&#2346; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2375; &#2330;&#2376;&#2354;&#2375;&#2306;&#2332;. &#2310;&#2346; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2379;&#2327;&#2375; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2366; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2344;&#2366;, &#2344; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2344;&#2366; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2342;&#2375;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2309;&#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2336;&#2344; &#2336;&#2368;&#2325; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2311;&#2340;&#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2358;&#2352;&#2381;&#2359; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2325;&#2312; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2310;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2340;&#2379; &#2351;&#2375; &#2332;&#2367;&#2350;&#2381;&#2350;&#2375;&#2342;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2310;&#2346; &#2361;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2342;&#2368; &#2327;&#2312;. &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2330;&#2376;&#2354;&#2375;&#2306;&#2332; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2379; &#2361;&#2368; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361;  &#2350;&#2376;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2360;&#2379;&#2330;&#2366;, &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2360; &#2360;&#2350;&#2351; &#2325;&#2368; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2354;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2354;&#2327;&#2340;&#2366;.

&#2330;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2319;&#2325; &#2340;&#2352;&#2347; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2368; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2360;&#2325;&#2381;&#2352;&#2367;&#2351; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2357;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2319;&#2325; &#2323;&#2352; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2325; &#2311;&#2340;&#2367;&#2361;&#2366;&#2360; &#2349;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2319;&#2325; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2311;&#2340;&#2367;&#2361;&#2366;&#2360; &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2310;&#2346; &#2346;&#2352; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2310;&#2346; &#2346;&#2352; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2368;&#2344; &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2342;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2330;&#2352;&#2381;&#2330;&#2366; &#2351;&#2361; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2342;&#2370;&#2360;&#2352;&#2368; &#2311;&#2358;&#2352;&#2340; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2366; &#2344;&#2366;&#2350; &#2361;&#2379; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2330;&#2367;&#2306;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2373;&#2352;&#2367;&#2351;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;, &#2330;&#2367;&#2306;&#2340;&#2366; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2332;&#2352;&#2366; &#2349;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2339; &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2352;&#2369;&#2325;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2354;&#2366;&#2326;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2360;&#2348;&#2344;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2350;&#2367;&#2354;&#2325;&#2352; &#2319;&#2325; &#2350;&#2366;&#2361;&#2380;&#2354; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2309;&#2348; &#2311;&#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2352;&#2379;&#2325; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366;. &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333; &#2346;&#2352; &#2310;&#2352;&#2379;&#2346;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366; &#2332;&#2379; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2351;&#2375; &#2332;&#2379; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2368; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2346;&#2352; &#2342;&#2366;&#2326;&#2367;&#2354; &#2325;&#2368; &#2327;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376; &#2360;&#2368;&#2348;&#2368;&#2310;&#2312; &#2325;&#2375; &#2342;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366;, &#2313;&#2360;&#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2346;&#2352; &#2319;&#2325; &#2349;&#2368; &#2350;&#2369;&#2325;&#2342;&#2350;&#2366; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2375; 49 &#2360;&#2366;&#2354; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2368;&#2357;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2342;&#2366;&#2351;&#2352; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310;. &#2351;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2368; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2357;&#2379; &#2349;&#2368; &#2319;&#2325; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2319;&#2325; &#2319;&#2306;&#2335;&#2368;-&#2344;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344;&#2354; &#2325;&#2375; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2350;&#2376;&#2306; &#2342;&#2366;&#2357;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2370;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2351;&#2375; &#2347;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2368; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2361;&#2366;&#2312;&#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2344;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2379; &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2368;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2350;&#2366;&#2347;&#2375;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375;&#2360; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2350;&#2375;&#2352;&#2366; &#2348;&#2375;&#2354; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2324;&#2352; &#2313;&#2360;&#2368; &#2347;&#2376;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2379; &#2360;&#2369;&#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2350; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2344;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2320;&#2325;&#2381;&#2360;&#2375;&#2346;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2350;&#2366;&#2347;&#2375;&#2360;&#2366;&#2312; &#2325;&#2375;&#2360; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2348;&#2344;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2309;&#2349;&#2368; &#2340;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2360;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2347; &#2348;&#2375;&#2354; &#2350;&#2367;&#2354;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2358;&#2368;&#2335; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2340;&#2379; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2379; &#2309;&#2354;&#2327; &#2360;&#2375; &#2340;&#2351; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367;...

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2348;&#2375;&#2354; &#2325;&#2375; &#2332;&#2332;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2306;&#2342;&#2352; &#2354;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2360;&#2368;&#2348;&#2368;&#2310;&#2312; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2377;&#2351;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2311;&#2350;&#2366;&#2347;&#2360;&#2366;&#2312; &#2325;&#2375;&#2360; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2350;&#2344;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2352;&#2326; &#2360;&#2325;&#2375;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2361;&#2350; &#2348;&#2375;&#2354; &#2342;&#2375;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;.

&#2337;&#2368;&#2332;&#2368; &#2348;&#2306;&#2332;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2309;&#2330;&#2381;&#2331;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2379;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2342;&#2367;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2379;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2330;&#2367;&#2335;&#2381;&#2336;&#2368; &#2354;&#2367;&#2326;&#2368;, &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2354;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2332;&#2379; &#2349;&#2368; &#2347;&#2375;&#2325; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2366;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2341;&#2368; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368; &#2357;&#2379; &#2360;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2341;&#2375;.

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2342;&#2379; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375;&#2306; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2319;&#2325; &#2340;&#2379; &#2348;&#2306;&#2332;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2368; &#2330;&#2367;&#2335;&#2381;&#2336;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2354;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366; &#2361;&#2368; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2351;&#2375; &#2347;&#2375;&#2325; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352;&#2381;&#2360; &#2341;&#2375;. &#2313;&#2344;&#2381;&#2361;&#2379;&#2306;&#2344;&#2375; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352;&#2381;&#2360; &#2354;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2324;&#2352; &#2332;&#2361;&#2366;&#2306; &#2340;&#2325; &#2346;&#2377;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2357;&#2366;&#2354; &#2341;&#2366;, &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2346;&#2377;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2357;&#2375;&#2348;&#2360;&#2366;&#2312;&#2335; &#2346;&#2352; &#2352;&#2326;&#2368; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2352; &#2346;&#2369;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360; &#2360;&#2381;&#2335;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2313;&#2346;&#2354;&#2348;&#2381;&#2343; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2352; &#2346;&#2369;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2325;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350;&#2368; &#2360;&#2368;&#2310;&#2352;&#2346;&#2368;&#2360;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2360;&#2366;&#2348; &#2360;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366;&#2350; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375; &#2351;&#2375; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367; &#2346;&#2377;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2309;&#2348; &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2368; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2361;&#2368;. &#2310;&#2346; &#2327;&#2371;&#2361;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2341;&#2375;, &#2348;&#2306;&#2332;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2360;&#2381;&#2346;&#2375;&#2358;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;&#2335; &#2341;&#2375;. &#2332;&#2348; &#2348;&#2306;&#2332;&#2366;&#2352;&#2366; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2360;&#2381;&#2346;&#2375;&#2358;&#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;&#2335; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2324;&#2352; &#2351;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2354; &#2325;&#2352; &#2310;&#2312;&#2306;, &#2340;&#2379; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2354;&#2358;&#2381;&#2325;&#2352;-&#2319;-&#2340;&#2351;&#2348;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2346;&#2352; &#2344;&#2367;&#2358;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2360;&#2366;&#2343;&#2344;&#2366; &#2348;&#2306;&#2342; &#2325;&#2352; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2366;&#2354;&#2370;&#2350; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2349;&#2368; &#2341;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2335; &#2346;&#2352;&#2360;&#2375;&#2346;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2349;&#2368; &#2311;&#2360;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2310;&#2312;&#2348;&#2368; &#2311;&#2344;&#2346;&#2369;&#2335; &#2310;&#2319;. &#2311;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2310;&#2332; &#2349;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375;&#2306;&#2335;&#2381;&#2352;&#2354; &#2310;&#2312;&#2348;&#2368; &#2341;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2335; &#2346;&#2352;&#2360;&#2375;&#2346;&#2381;*&#2358;&#2344; &#2349;&#2375;&#2332; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2310;&#2332; &#2349;&#2368; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358;&#2349;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2354;&#2358;&#2381;&#2325;&#2352; &#2361;&#2379; &#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2349;&#2368; &#2332;&#2367;&#2361;&#2366;&#2342;&#2368; &#2360;&#2306;&#2327;&#2336;&#2344; &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2366; &#2360;&#2348;&#2360;&#2375; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2344;&#2367;&#2358;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;.

&#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2351;&#2375; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2341;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375;&#2358;&#2344;&#2354; &#2311;&#2350;&#2375;&#2332; &#2342;&#2375;&#2344;&#2366; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375; &#2341;&#2375; &#2325;&#2367; &#2357;&#2379; &#2341;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375; &#2325;&#2335;&#2381;&#2335;&#2352; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2310;&#2340;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2326;&#2367;&#2354;&#2366;&#2347; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;, &#2311;&#2360;&#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2310;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2311;&#2344; &#2348;&#2367;&#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2352;&#2357;&#2366; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2340;&#2367;&#2342;&#2381;&#2357;&#2306;&#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2366; &#2325;&#2361;&#2344;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2311;&#2350;&#2375;&#2332; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2319;&#2306;&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2313;&#2335;&#2352; &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2352;&#2370;&#2352;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2341;&#2368;, &#2351;&#2375; &#2310;&#2346; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2320;&#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;.

&#2332;&#2366;&#2306;&#2330; &#2325;&#2375; &#2337;&#2366;&#2312;&#2352;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2360;&#2369;&#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2350; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2360;&#2375; &#2310; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2351;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2306;&#2330; &#2361;&#2368; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2368;&#2340;&#2367;&#2325; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2360;&#2369;&#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2350; &#2325;&#2379;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2366; &#2337;&#2366;&#2351;&#2352;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2360;&#2330;&#2381;&#2330;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2306;&#2330; &#2325;&#2352;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2332;&#2366;&#2306;&#2330; &#2346;&#2377;&#2354;&#2368;&#2335;&#2367;&#2325;&#2354; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2324;&#2352; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2311;&#2360;&#2368; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2306;&#2330; &#2361;&#2379; &#2340;&#2379; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2325; &#2349;&#2368; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2332;&#2375;&#2354; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2348;&#2330;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;.

&#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2325;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2309;&#2327;&#2352; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2325;&#2350;&#2332;&#2379;&#2352; &#2325;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2340;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2351;&#2375; &#2360;&#2350;&#2351; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2332;&#2348;&#2370;&#2340; &#2351;&#2366; &#2325;&#2350;&#2332;&#2379;&#2352; &#2325;&#2337;&#2364;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;.

&#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2354;&#2327;&#2340;&#2366; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375; &#2319;&#2325; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2348;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2352;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2325; &#2354;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;, &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2379;&#2332;&#2375;&#2325;&#2381;&#2335; &#2325;&#2352;&#2325;&#2375;. &#2351;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319; &#2325;&#2367; &#2310;&#2346; &#2346;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2332;&#2375;&#2332; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2360;&#2379;&#2361;&#2352;&#2366;&#2348;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2368;&#2344; &#2325;&#2366; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2366; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2351;&#2366;, &#2313;&#2360;&#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319;, &#2360;&#2381;&#2341;&#2366;&#2344;&#2368;&#2351; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2379;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319;, &#2332;&#2344;&#2340;&#2366; &#2344;&#2375; &#2351;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2368;. &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2349;&#2368; &#2327;&#2354;&#2340; &#2325;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2357;&#2379; &#2313;&#2344; &#2346;&#2352; &#2348;&#2370;&#2350;&#2352;&#2376;&#2306;&#2327; &#2325;&#2352; &#2332;&#2366;&#2319;&#2327;&#2368;.

&#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2367;&#2358;&#2344; 272 &#2325;&#2368;. &#2351;&#2370;&#2346;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2360;&#2381;&#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2325; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2348;&#2367;&#2361;&#2366;&#2352; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2330;&#2352;&#2381;&#2330;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2309;&#2348; &#2349;&#2368; &#2325;&#2312; &#2360;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2377;&#2354;&#2368;&#2335;&#2367;&#2325;&#2354; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;&#2306; &#2320;&#2360;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2367; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2306;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2357;&#2366;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2352;&#2326;&#2344;&#2366; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2340;&#2368;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2332;&#2348; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2309;&#2335;&#2354; &#2332;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2352;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2348;&#2344;&#2368; &#2341;&#2368;, &#2332;&#2348; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2346;&#2366;&#2360; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2350;&#2340; &#2325;&#2350; &#2341;&#2366;, &#2340;&#2348; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2349;&#2368; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2341;&#2366;. &#2332;&#2376;&#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2350; 180 &#2325;&#2381;&#2352;&#2377;&#2360; &#2325;&#2352; &#2327;&#2319; &#2360;&#2348; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2310; &#2327;&#2319;. &#2361;&#2367;&#2344;&#2381;*&#2342;&#2369;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344; &#2325;&#2375; &#2311;&#2340;&#2367;&#2361;&#2366;&#2360; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; 180 &#2325;&#2366; &#2310;&#2306;&#2325;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2332;&#2366;&#2342;&#2369;&#2312; &#2310;&#2306;&#2325;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2332;&#2379; 180 &#2325;&#2381;&#2352;&#2377;&#2360; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2357;&#2379; &#2319;&#2325; &#2309;&#2330;&#2381;&#2331;&#2366; &#2310;&#2306;&#2325;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. 180 &#2332;&#2379; &#2325;&#2381;&#2352;&#2377;&#2360; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2325;&#2352; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2375;, &#2354;&#2379;&#2327; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2375; &#2360;&#2366;&#2341; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2366; &#2330;&#2366;&#2361;&#2340;&#2375;. &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2309;&#2346;&#2344;&#2375; &#2346;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2375; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2360;&#2375; &#2346;&#2361;&#2354;&#2375; &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2349;&#2366;&#2357;&#2367;&#2325; &#2352;&#2370;&#2346; &#2360;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2326;&#2379;&#2354;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;.

&#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306;&#2325;&#2367; &#2313;&#2340;&#2381;&#2340;&#2352; &#2324;&#2352; &#2346;&#2358;&#2381;&#2330;&#2367;&#2350; &#2349;&#2366;&#2352;&#2340; &#2360;&#2375; &#2361;&#2350; &#2344;&#2368;&#2330;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2325;&#2369;&#2331; &#2309;&#2344;&#2335;&#2330;&#2375;&#2348;&#2381;&#2354;&#2367;&#2335;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2375; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319;. &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2332;&#2351;&#2354;&#2354;&#2367;&#2340;&#2366; &#2332;&#2368; &#2360;&#2375; &#2313;&#2344;&#2325;&#2375; &#2309;&#2330;&#2381;&#2331;&#2375; &#2352;&#2367;&#2358;&#2381;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;, &#2357;&#2379; &#2342;&#2379; &#2342;&#2347;&#2366; &#2330;&#2375;&#2344;&#2381;&#2344;&#2312; &#2330;&#2354;&#2375; &#2332;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2367;&#2344; &#2332;&#2351;&#2354;&#2354;&#2367;&#2340;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2350;&#2367;&#2354;&#2368;&#2306;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2351;&#2375; &#2327;&#2354;&#2340; &#2348;&#2366;&#2340; &#2361;&#2376;...

&#2342;&#2367;&#2354;&#2381;&#2354;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2310;&#2346; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2325;&#2348;&#2366;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2325;&#2352; &#2342;&#2367;&#2351;&#2366;. &#2332;&#2367;&#2360; &#2340;&#2352;&#2361; &#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366;&#2312; &#2330;&#2354; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2361;&#2352;&#2381;&#2359;&#2357;&#2352;&#2381;&#2343;&#2344;, &#2357;&#2367;&#2332;&#2351; &#2327;&#2379;&#2351;&#2354; &#2351;&#2375; &#2340;&#2379; &#2348;&#2361;&#2369;&#2340; &#2358;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350;&#2344;&#2366;&#2325; &#2361;&#2376;?

&#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; - &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319; &#2337;&#2367;&#2357;&#2366;&#2311;&#2337; &#2361;&#2366;&#2313;&#2360; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2350;&#2369;&#2333;&#2375; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;. &#2348;&#2368;&#2332;&#2375;&#2346;&#2368; &#2358;&#2348;&#2381;&#2342; &#2325;&#2379; &#2332;&#2348; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2351;&#2379;&#2327; &#2325;&#2352;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; &#2340;&#2379; &#2352;&#2366;&#2359;&#2381;&#2335;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368;&#2351; &#2309;&#2343;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359; &#2360;&#2375; &#2354;&#2375;&#2325;&#2352; &#2348;&#2370;&#2341; &#2325;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2351;&#2325;&#2352;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366; &#2340;&#2325; &#2360;&#2349;&#2368; &#2310;&#2340;&#2375; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306;. &#2319;&#2325; &#2333;&#2327;&#2337;&#2364;&#2366; &#2332;&#2379; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366;&#2312; &#2342;&#2375; &#2352;&#2361;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2357;&#2379; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2340;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2375; &#2340;&#2325; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326;&#2366;&#2312; &#2342;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;. &#2357;&#2367;&#2332;&#2351; &#2327;&#2379;&#2351;&#2354; &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2325; &#2360;&#2381;&#2346;&#2366;&#2306;&#2335;&#2375;&#2344;&#2367;&#2351;&#2360; &#2352;&#2367;&#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2358;&#2344; &#2361;&#2379; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376;, &#2350;&#2327;&#2352; &#2361;&#2350;&#2366;&#2352;&#2368; &#2346;&#2366;&#2352;&#2381;&#2335;&#2368; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2340;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2325;&#2349;&#2368; &#2320;&#2360;&#2366; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2361;&#2379;&#2340;&#2366;. &#2361;&#2350; &#2319;&#2325;&#2332;&#2369;&#2335; &#2361;&#2379;&#2325;&#2352; &#2330;&#2369;&#2344;&#2366;&#2357; &#2354;&#2337;&#2364;&#2375;&#2306;&#2327;&#2375;. &#2310;&#2346; &#2342;&#2375;&#2326;&#2367;&#2319;&#2327;&#2366;, &#2344;&#2375;&#2340;&#2366; &#2340;&#2351; &#2361;&#2379;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2375; &#2348;&#2366;&#2342; &#2310;&#2346;&#2325;&#2379; &#2325;&#2379;&#2312; &#2337;&#2367;&#2357;&#2366;&#2311;&#2337; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;&#2306; &#2342;&#2367;&#2326;&#2375;&#2327;&#2366;.

. exclusive interview of narendra modis close aide amit shah:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

&#2351;&#2375; &#2310;&#2332;&#2340;&#2325; &#2357;&#2366;&#2354;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2346;&#2370;&#2352;&#2366; &#2360;&#2330; &#2344;&#2361;&#2368; &#2348;&#2340;&#2366;&#2340;&#2375;.. &#2325;&#2354; &#2332;&#2348; &#2309;&#2350;&#2367;&#2340; &#2358;&#2366;&#2361; &#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2361;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2332;&#2367;&#2340;&#2344;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2319;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366;&#2313;&#2306;&#2335;&#2352; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319; &#2313;&#2360; &#2354;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;&#2335; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2344;&#2367;&#2330;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2330;&#2379;&#2341;&#2375; &#2344;&#2306;&#2348;&#2352; &#2346;&#2352; &#2310;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2375; &#2323;&#2352; &#2342;&#2375;&#2358; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; 1500 &#2360;&#2375; &#2349;&#2368; &#2332;&#2381;&#2351;&#2366;&#2342;&#2366; &#2319;&#2344;&#2325;&#2366;&#2313;&#2306;&#2335;&#2352; &#2361;&#2369;&#2319; &#2361;&#2375; &#2332;&#2367;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; &#2360;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2347; 18 &#2325;&#2368; &#2332;&#2366;&#2330; &#2330;&#2354; &#2352;&#2361;&#2368; &#2361;&#2375; &#2323;&#2352; &#2313;&#2360;&#2350;&#2375; &#2360;&#2375; 17 &#2327;&#2369;&#2332;&#2352;&#2366;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2375; &#2323;&#2352; &#2357;&#2379; &#2311;&#2360; &#2354;&#2367;&#2319; &#2325;&#2381;&#2351;&#2379;&#2325;&#2367; &#2325;&#2368; &#2351;&#2361;&#2366; &#2346;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2361;&#2375;...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Prime Minister congratulates onion on reaching the milestone of Rs 100/kg* 

Prime Minister congratulates onion on reaching the milestone of Rs 100/kg | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doppelganger

I know it is a pretty insensitive thing to say, but have you guys noticed that onions taste better and we bite into their crunchy delight with more relish whenever the prices go skyward. I had a burger yesterday and asked for extra onion rings and man I enjoyed the onion more than the meat!


----------



## Soumitra

*My grandmother and father were killed, I may be killed too: Rahul Gandhi*

CHURU (Rajasthan): Accusing BJP of fanning communal flames, Rahul Gandhi on Wednesday said the party's "politics of hatred" was damaging the country's fabric and apprehended he may also be assassinated like his grandmother and father, who had fallen victim to it. 

Striking an emotional chord, the Congress Vice President said that when he visited riot-hit Muzaffarnagar in Uttar Pradesh sometime back and talked to both Hindus and Muslims, he could see his own story in their words. 

"I was seeing my face in their grief. That is why I am against their (BJP's) politics ... What do they do. They will put Muzaffarnagar on fire, Gujarat on fire, UP on fire and Kashmir on fire and then you and we will have to douse that. This damages the country," Gandhi said. 

He said that such politics leads to anger and resentment and precious lives are lost in violence. 

*"My grandmother was killed. My father was assassinated and perhaps I may also be killed one day. I am not bothered. I had to tell you what I felt from the heart," Gandhi said and vowed to oppose BJP's politics. *

Gandhi, whose grandmother Indira Gandhi was killed by her Sikh bodyguards during the militancy days in Punjab and father Rajiv Gandhi was assassinated by LTTE, also narrated an incident of an MLA from Punjab visiting his office recently and telling him that had they met 20 years ago, he would have killed the Congress Vice President due to anger. 

*"Anybody can get angry. The anger is deliberately put into people. Politicians do it. Interested party does it. And then the common man, who is hurt has to carry this anger with him. He moves everywhere with this anger. That is why I am against the politics of BJP. Because what they do is that they hurt (people) for political gains." *

He told the gathering, which included a number of Sikhs, that after the assassination of her grandmother, he came to know that the assassins Satwant Singh and Beant Singh wanted lob a grenade at her grandmother on Diwali. 

Gandhi said it took him 10 15 years to put aside his anger against his friends Beant Singh and Satwant Singh, who were bodyguards of his grandmother. 

Pointing towards Sikhs sitting there, Gandhi said that people in Punjab were angry then but now that anger has subsided. 

"Some months back, an MLA from Punjab had come to me. Talks were going on. Before leaving he told me that had he met me 20 years back, he would have killed. He said that he was full of anger then but now he can even embrace me. 

"It takes years for that anger to subside but a minute to provoke it ... it take so much time to remove that anger and create brotherhood," he said. 

Relating the anger among a section of people due to communal violence to the larger theme of resentment due to deprivation in society, the Congress vice-president said that anger does not emanate only from killings and also from hunger. 

*Reaching out to youths, Gandhi also promised to end the "quotaism in political system", where a handful run the show, in the same his father late Rajiv Gandhi brought an end to quota system in telephone allocation. *

"We have to change one more thing in the next 10 years and this we have to do with youths. The biggest lacunae in our country is in the political system. Be it of BJP, Congress, BSP and SP. This system is run by 300 to 400 people. I want that in coming years, system should be run by lakhs of youths. 

"Rajiv Gandhi had brought to an end to quotas in (landline) telephone and all of you got a mobile phone in your hand. I want to bring an end to this quotaism in the political system and as you have mobile phone in your hand, political power will also be in your pocket in future," Gandhi said. 

Noting that political change will be heralded in the country after 2014, he said once Congress party introduces it, all other parties will follow suit like they do in other aspects. 

"The fight for 2014 is going on. My job is not only to win elections but also to tell you the long-term thinking for future," he said, promising youths of Rajasthan not only employment in India but also abroad in the time to come due to the measures taken by the UPA government," he said.

My grandmother and father were killed, I may be killed too: Rahul Gandhi - The Times of India


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> *My grandmother and father were killed, I may be killed too: Rahul Gandhi*
> 
> CHURU (Rajasthan): Accusing BJP of fanning communal flames, Rahul Gandhi on Wednesday said the party's "politics of hatred" was damaging the country's fabric and apprehended he may also be assassinated like his grandmother and father, who had fallen victim to it.
> 
> Striking an emotional chord, the Congress Vice President said that when he visited riot-hit Muzaffarnagar in Uttar Pradesh sometime back and talked to both Hindus and Muslims, he could see his own story in their words.
> 
> "I was seeing my face in their grief. That is why I am against their (BJP's) politics ... What do they do. They will put Muzaffarnagar on fire, Gujarat on fire, UP on fire and Kashmir on fire and then you and we will have to douse that. This damages the country," Gandhi said.
> 
> He said that such politics leads to anger and resentment and precious lives are lost in violence.
> 
> *"My grandmother was killed. My father was assassinated and perhaps I may also be killed one day. I am not bothered. I had to tell you what I felt from the heart," Gandhi said and vowed to oppose BJP's politics. *
> 
> Gandhi, whose grandmother Indira Gandhi was killed by her Sikh bodyguards during the militancy days in Punjab and father Rajiv Gandhi was assassinated by LTTE, also narrated an incident of an MLA from Punjab visiting his office recently and telling him that had they met 20 years ago, he would have killed the Congress Vice President due to anger.
> 
> *"Anybody can get angry. The anger is deliberately put into people. Politicians do it. Interested party does it. And then the common man, who is hurt has to carry this anger with him. He moves everywhere with this anger. That is why I am against the politics of BJP. Because what they do is that they hurt (people) for political gains." *
> 
> He told the gathering, which included a number of Sikhs, that after the assassination of her grandmother, he came to know that the assassins Satwant Singh and Beant Singh wanted lob a grenade at her grandmother on Diwali.
> 
> Gandhi said it took him 10 15 years to put aside his anger against his friends Beant Singh and Satwant Singh, who were bodyguards of his grandmother.
> 
> Pointing towards Sikhs sitting there, Gandhi said that people in Punjab were angry then but now that anger has subsided.
> 
> "Some months back, an MLA from Punjab had come to me. Talks were going on. Before leaving he told me that had he met me 20 years back, he would have killed. He said that he was full of anger then but now he can even embrace me.
> 
> "It takes years for that anger to subside but a minute to provoke it ... it take so much time to remove that anger and create brotherhood," he said.
> 
> Relating the anger among a section of people due to communal violence to the larger theme of resentment due to deprivation in society, the Congress vice-president said that anger does not emanate only from killings and also from hunger.
> 
> *Reaching out to youths, Gandhi also promised to end the "quotaism in political system", where a handful run the show, in the same his father late Rajiv Gandhi brought an end to quota system in telephone allocation. *
> 
> "We have to change one more thing in the next 10 years and this we have to do with youths. The biggest lacunae in our country is in the political system. Be it of BJP, Congress, BSP and SP. This system is run by 300 to 400 people. I want that in coming years, system should be run by lakhs of youths.
> 
> "Rajiv Gandhi had brought to an end to quotas in (landline) telephone and all of you got a mobile phone in your hand. I want to bring an end to this quotaism in the political system and as you have mobile phone in your hand, political power will also be in your pocket in future," Gandhi said.
> 
> Noting that political change will be heralded in the country after 2014, he said once Congress party introduces it, all other parties will follow suit like they do in other aspects.
> 
> "The fight for 2014 is going on. My job is not only to win elections but also to tell you the long-term thinking for future," he said, promising youths of Rajasthan not only employment in India but also abroad in the time to come due to the measures taken by the UPA government," he said.
> 
> My grandmother and father were killed, I may be killed too: Rahul Gandhi - The Times of India




Khedli(Rajasthan): There was a major blooper today as a local Congress leader raised the slogan "Hamare neta kaisa ho (how should be our leader)" at Rahul Gandhi's rally in Khedli, and *the crowd replied "Narendra Modi jaisa ho (like Narendra Modi). *

At the rally, a section of the crowd chanted Modi Zindabad and showed pro-Modi posters. Local Congress leaders attributed to be a mischief on part of Modi supporters. 

Rahul Gandhi's rally in Jat-dominated Churu was marked more by emotional appeal on part of the Gandhi scion about the sacrifices made by his grandmother and father. 

The second rally was in Khedli, an Ahir-dominated belt in Alwar. 


Hahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Puchtoon said:


> *Thin attendance forces Congress to cancel Rahul Gandhi rallies in UP
> *
> 
> IANS Lucknow, October 12, 2013 | UPDATED 15:47 IST
> Faced with the prospects of thin attendance owing to Hindu festival 'Karvachauth', the Congress has cancelled two rallies of Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi in Uttar Pradesh Oct 22.
> 
> While Congress leaders are attributing this for the axing of the rallies at Hamirpur and Salempur, other sources say the Congress was unhappy with the poor turnout at Gandhi's rallies this week in Aligarh and Rampur.
> 
> At both Aligarh and Rampur, the crowds were much below Congress expectations. After his return to the capital, Gandhi is learnt to pulled up Congress leaders from Uttar Pradesh, the sources said.
> 
> As Uttar Pradesh remains crucial for the Congress electoral arithmetic, the poor show was "certainly a cause for worry" for the party, a party leader said. The Congress holds 22 of the state's 80 Lok Sabha seats.
> 
> Rahul Gandhi is to address eight rallies across Uttar Pradesh this year. The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) has announced nine rallies to be addressed by its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.
> 
> The ruling Samajwadi Party is slated to hold 18 rallies.
> 
> The thin attendance at Gandhi's rallies has been ridiculed by his opponents.
> 
> Urban Development Minister and Samajwadi Party leader Mohd Azam Khan said more people come out to catch a glimpse of him (Khan) any given day.
> 
> BJP state spokesman Vijay Bahadur Pathak said the thin attendance at Gandhi's meetings were not surprising. "We all know that people are dead set against the Congress," Pathak said.
> 
> 
> Read more at: Thin attendance forces Congress to cancel Rahul Gandhi rallies in UP : Uttar Pradesh, News - India Today



After cancellation some rallies rescheduled. He seriously cant get the crowds 

*Rahul Gandhi's Salempur, Hamirpur rallies rescheduled for October 30*

LUCKNOW: After cancelling Rahul Gandhi's rallies in east UP and Bundelkhand on October 22, the Congress party has now rescheduled his two rallies in Salempur and Hamirpur for October 30.

Faced with the prospect of thin turnout at the rallies owing to 'Karvachauth', the All India Congress Committee had earlier this month said Rahul's rallies would be rescheduled after due consideration. The new dates were announced on Sunday evening.


Although Congress leaders had attributed the earlier cancellation to 'Karvachauth', local leaders said the poor turnout at Rahul's Aligarh rally had the party leaders worried. Particularly in light of Narendra Modi's mammoth rally in Kanpur on Saturday, where over one lakh people showed up, the Congress party will now have to muster enough numbers to challenge, if not match the BJP's numbers.

Taking no chances this time the AICC headquarters has decided to send out senior leaders of the party to oversee the preparations at both rallies. For Hamirpur, in Bundelkhand, the Congress headquarters has deployed AICC secretary Zubair Khan, zonal in charge Vinod Chaudhary and coordinator Banshidhar Raj. At Salempur in Deoria, the party has deputed AICC secretary Rana Goswami, Laliteshpati Tripathi and Chandrashekhar Singh to monitor the preparations and ensure a 'respectable' turnout.

Rahul's rallies number 3 and 4, ostensibly to thank the people for lending their support to the food security and land acquisition acts, senior party officials said, have kicked off the party's poll campaigns in UP. Though Congress insiders maintain the polls will be held as per schedule, Rahul's early start on the campaign trail became mandatory, they said, with BJP's star campaigner Narendra Modi travelling from state-to-state to hold his 'Vijay Shanknaad' rallies.

Rahul too plans to continue his thanksgiving rallies through November. With Uttar Pradesh crucial for the Congress' electoral arithmetic - the party holds 22 of the state's 80 Lok Sabha seats - Rahul will also address four rallies in November. The venues of the rallies, however, have not been announced as yet. In contrast, the Congress' main opposition, the BJP has announced nine rallies by Modi, while the ruling Samajwadi Party is to hold 18 rallies.

Rahul Gandhi's Salempur, Hamirpur rallies rescheduled for October 30 - Times Of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Khedli(Rajasthan): There was a major blooper today as a local Congress leader raised the slogan "Hamare neta kaisa ho (how should be our leader)" at Rahul Gandhi's rally in Khedli, and *the crowd replied "Narendra Modi jaisa ho (like Narendra Modi). *
> 
> At the rally, a section of the crowd chanted Modi Zindabad and showed pro-Modi posters. Local Congress leaders attributed to be a mischief on part of Modi supporters.
> 
> Rahul Gandhi's rally in Jat-dominated Churu was marked more by emotional appeal on part of the Gandhi scion about the sacrifices made by his grandmother and father.
> 
> The second rally was in Khedli, an Ahir-dominated belt in Alwar.
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha



What do you expect when he has nothing else apart from mummy, daddy, dada, dadi, to talk about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Video News - Breaking News videos, Videos News Headlines, Live News Videos, News Videos Online - India TV News

http://www.indiatvnews.com/video/rajasthan-polls-pro-modi-slogans-at-rahul-rally-29542.132.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

*Modi blitz in MP: Is Rahul giving the BJP a scare?*


Bhopal: The two front-runners for the nation&#8217;s top executive job, Narendra Modi and Rahul Gandhi who have campaigned for their parties in Madhya Pradesh within a space of a month, struck the voters with contrasting styles and approach to politics. 

Now, as Rahul Gandhi is expected to make another couple of sorties to the state the BJP has decided to launch a fresh Modi blitz a week ahead of the polling day. Neither is new to the state but their current assignments make an interesting study.

Unlike the in-your-face Narendra Modi, Rahul Gandhi is staid and avoids being projected as prime ministerial candidate. He can&#8217;t keep the crowd entertained with wisecracks. Modi is glossy; Gandhi appears pastel in comparison. Modi hard-sells his stardom through expensive image-polishers; Gandhi differs on this count too with his matter-of-fact demeanour.

Modi is not embarrassed by the media-made Rambo image Gandhi would be shamed by such flippancy as selling merchandise like T-shirts and masks. Rahul Gandhi&#8217;s speeches may not have impressed the ones taken in by Modi charisma, but he sounded more coherent and aggressively persuasive during his recent tour. Whether the crowd response would turn into electoral gains is a matter of speculation. By falling back on Modi the BJP has acknowledged the impact of Gandhi&#8217;s campaign.

Modi who was BJP&#8217;s organisational secretary in charge of Madhya Pradesh during the disastrous campaign in 1998, arrived in a new avatar as the party&#8217;s prime ministerial candidate. He was boisterous and didn&#8217;t care if everyone, including mentor LK Advani, was appalled by his obscene hurry to be the prime minister. 

Just as the impact of his massive rally seemed wearing off, the state unit began grappling with the negative impact of events like escape of SIMI under-trials from a state jail, over 120 deaths during Navratri festival and CBI investigations into the dealings of the party&#8217;s top financers in the state. Modi&#8217;s earlier visit left state Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan with a tough job of appeasing the sizeable minority voters who influence results in several constituencies. 

Not that Muslims were rushing in hordes to vote for the BJP earlier. But, Chouhan&#8217;s moderate face remained acceptable to them even if the party remained an anathema. Chouhan needs to rework the electoral arithmetic after Modi polarised it on communal lines. The state unit plans to field former Congress minister Rasool Ahmed Siddiqui&#8217;s daughter Fatima for one of the seats in Bhopal. 

The BJP has not fielded a Muslim candidate for over a decade since it could mean antagonising a Hindu candidate. As the second most important leader after the party president and chief of the campaign committee Modi was expected to play a role in helping with finalisation of candidates for the elections. He is yet to do that. Worried party insiders wonder how the party could help him win the national leadership if it fails to save itself in the state. The latest surveys suggest trouble brewing for BJP. It may not mean an automatic gain for the Congress but the ruling party needs to stand up and act.

Rahul Gandhi also has his task cut out. On elevation as the party vice president he chose to be hands on with Madhya Pradesh. The feedback from the workers was discouraging. Just five or six leaders were deciding the party&#8217;s fate in a state with a population of over 75 million. He was unable to hide his worry about dissensions in the party.

His exhortations for unity worked only partially in the state unit dominated by former chief minister Digvijaya Singh and his supporters. Rahul Gandhi tried unavailingly to tick off Singh who resisted the projection of Jyotiraditya Scindia as the prospective chief ministerial candidate. Singh&#8217;s supporters have also stayed away from Scindia&#8217;s rallies in Chambal and Gwalior regions.

The Congress has not resolved the nomination issue either. It had evolved a formula to select candidates on the basis of feedback from party workers. Rahul Gandhi has been insisting on youth leadership to drawing younger voters to the party fold. It remains to be seen if he can go for an overhaul of the party&#8217;s list of nominees by dropping sitting MLAs whose margin of victory was low or who failed to perform on election.


Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/m...p-a-scare-1189353.html?utm_source=ref_article


----------



## Nair saab

*Modi Slogans in Rahul's Rally* 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=233295710163208





*Content break up for Narendra Modi&#8217;s speeches*








*Content break up for reaction to Narendra Modi&#8217;s speeches by his fans*







*Content break up for Rahul Gandhi&#8217;s speeches*






*
Content break up for reaction to Rahul Gandhi&#8217;s speeches by his fans*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Content break up for Narendra Modis speeches*







*Content break up for reaction to Narendra Modis speeches by his fans*







*Content break up for Rahul Gandhis speeches*






*
Content break up for reaction to Rahul Gandhis speeches by his fans*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Nair saab said:


> *Content break up for Narendra Modi&#8217;s speeches*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Content break up for reaction to Narendra Modi&#8217;s speeches by his fans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Content break up for Rahul Gandhi&#8217;s speeches*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Content break up for reaction to Rahul Gandhi&#8217;s speeches by his fans*



I was about to post this. It is actually true.

Sometimes I feel Fakingnews is better than any "real" news channel and website

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

*BJP Reality*




screenshot tools




photo uploading


----------



## Nair saab

*Another Sex Scandal involving Congress Leader Satya Narayan Patel *

Satya Narayan Patel is Congress MLA from Depalpur, M.P . In this video women is allegedly asking him she have supplied so many girls to the MLA when will be she made the Indore congress women president atleast now . The MLA replied that next time when Rahul gandhi comes he will introduce her to him and then she will be made the Congress women president of the entire state.








http://daily.bhaskar.com/article/MP-IND-pictures-congress-mla-from-depalpur-satyanarayan-patel-sex-scandal-clip-goes-vir-4412757-PHO.html?seq=1


*List of such Congress leaders.
*
Mahipal Maderna Sex scandal and Murder Rajasthan Congress minister..






Gopal Kanda murder and Sexual herrasment and murder of Geetika Sharma Haryana Congress minsiter 






ND Tiwari Congress veteran leader in numerous sex scandals ...







Abhishek Manu Singhvi Congress MP and Spokesperson Sex Scandal with women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## Soumitra

Breaking News!!! Rahul Gandhi can count upto 25000. Last time he came to MP 25000 mosquitoes bit him.

Too bad not one of them did any harm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Modi invites 'dear Jairamji' to Sardar Patel statue function*

NEW DELHI: Narendra Modi has put his known detractor Jairam Ramesh in a quandary. The Gujarat chief minister has invited the Union minister for rural development to the groundbreaking ceremony of a giant statue of Sardar Patel called the 'Statue of Unity' on October 31.

Addressing the Congress leader as "My dear Jairamji", Modi, who has been often targeted by Ramesh and compared to self-destructive 'Bhasmasur' by him, said that project is mentored by Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel Rashtriya Ekta Trust and stressed that the the entity has been kept at "an arms' length from government".

"It is our belief that the monument will become an important cornerstone in the cultural and social life of our great nation, and hence we have kept this entity at an arms' length from government to enable co-option of eminent persons from all walks of life," Modi said in his letter to Ramesh.

He, however, also mentioned that he chairs the trust, which is a Gujarat government entity, in an ex-officio capacity.

The BJP's prime ministerial candidate concluded the letter with his "warm personal regards".

Ramesh had once said that the Gujarat chief minister imposes an ideological and a managerial challenge to the Congress, remarks that were not liked by the AICC.

More recently, Ramesh had taunted Modi over his controversial remark of 'toilets first, temples later', saying that Centre had initiated programme of building lakhs of toilets "when some leaders had not attained enlightenment".

In the letter, Modi said that the 182 metre high statue of Sardar Patel, located in the middle of Narmada River, 3.5 km south of the Sardar Sarovar dam at Kevadia, Narmada district, would stand at twice that of 'Statue of Liberty' and with benchmarked standards that are superior to comparable structures in the world.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...atel-statue-function/articleshow/24659360.cms


----------



## JanjaWeed

*I was bitten by mosquitoes, got stomach bug, Rahul Gandhi recalls*

*



http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/i...g-rahul-gandhi-recalls-436744?curl=1382619517

Click to expand...

*
Wow...looks like Pappu went through something no one else had to go through in the past! How does it feel pappu? 'cause ordinary Indians are not used to this at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Rahul third generation of Gandhis to hate Sikhs: SAD*



> HANDIGARH: Shiromani Akali Dal on Thursday launched a collective attack on Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi, saying he was the third generation of his family to harbour hatred for the Sikh community.
> 
> The Akali Dal leaders took a strong exception toRahul's remarks during his Rajasthan rally on Thursday in which he said his grandmother Indira Gandhi and father Rajiv Gandhi were killed by communal forces.
> 
> "By saying that it took him 10-15 years to calm down his anger against the two bodyguards who killed Indira Gandhi, he has only proved that he is the third generation to hate the Sikh community. First she (Indira) expressed hatred by sending Indian Army to Golden Temple, then his father and now him," said Harsimrat Kaur, the SAD MP from Bathinda
> 
> Punjab deputy chief minister Sukhbir Badal's wife said that Rahul's lengthy description of her grandmother's assassination was "theatrics as the Congress was yet to "bring the perpetrators of 1984 riots to justice".
> 
> *"30 years and just six months before 2014 polls, he suddenly remembers his grandmother's death. But what about those families who lost over 5,000 members in various parts of India and are yet to receive justice against crimes committed by Tytler and Sajjan Kumar?" she said. *
> 
> Rahul had said that he was very angry because of his grandmother's murder.
> 
> "It takes years to get rid of anger, but it takes one minute to incite it. The incident filled me with a rage," Rahul had said in Churu in Rajasthan.
> 
> Harsimrat also said Rahul's remarks would identify that none other than the Congress party is communal in nature.
> 
> The Akali Dal's Delhi unit sidestepped Rahul's remark about his own safety, saying anyone could kill him like his grandmother and father.
> 
> "Nobody is safer than Rahul Gandhi in this country. The cavalcade that follows him everywhere" Akali Dal's Delhi president Manjit Singh GK told TOI.
> 
> He also warned the Congress to not, "reopen the wounds caused due to Operation Bluestar and anti-Sikh carnage."
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...is-to-hate-Sikhs-SAD/articleshow/24671392.cms


----------



## Soumitra

*Pak intelligence agencies in touch with UP riot victims, Rahul Gandhi says*

INDORE/LUCKNOW: Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhitriggered a spat with both the BJP and SP on Thursday claiming intelligence agencies in Pakistan were in touch with riot victims in Muzaffarnagar to ensnare them into terrorism during an election rally in Indore, Madhya Pradesh.

*"A couple of days ago, an intelligence officer walked into my office and told me that people from Pakistan are talking to the relatives of Muslims killed in Muzaffarnagar. The officer told me that he has been trying to convince victims not to get swayed by Pakistani propaganda," said Rahul.*

"Who will douse the fires of communalism? The saffron brigade is creating hatred between Hindus and Muslims. And it's the Congress which has to douse it," he said. BJP's approach will impact on the security and integrity of India, he said.

*But UP minister and ruling SP's Muslim face Azam Khan, taking a dim view of Rahul's comment, said, "A leader like Rahul must not take a statement of any junior level intelligence officer so seriously as to make a comment at a rally. If he'd come to know about any such thing he should have communicated it to the UP government and the concerned ministry at the Centre."

BJP spokesman Shahnawaz Husain told agencies in New Delhi, "Rahul Gandhi has tried to point the needle of suspicion at Muslims by his remarks. He has raised questions about the patriotism of Indian Muslims by saying they were approached by ISI. This is unfortunate. He should apologise for his remarks."*

Playing the family's martyrdom card, Rahul said his father was his idol and asked the crowd, "Don't you all love your father as I do?"

Earlier, speaking in Rahatgarh, Rahul told his party's faction-ridden MP unit to unite and uproot the BJP from power. "The Congress will remain united and candidates will not be a particular leader's man, but a representative of the party," he said in this dusty village in Bundelkhand. "If Congress remains united, nobody can defeat us," he said.

Recalling his 2008 visit to Bundelkhand when the region was hit by a drought, he said, "I came here and visited UP and MP, spent nights and got bitten by mosquitoes, drank village water and suffered a bad stomach. I made that effort because your leaders should know the life you lead in rural areas.

"Congress wants that one day the poor farmer's son should be in that car travelling on smooth roads and flying in aircraft. The Opposition says they constructed roads. But we constructed more roads than NDA government. We also built more airports,'' he said.

But even as Rahul spoke of a united fight against the BJP government, his party failed to reach a definite figure on the Centre's Bundelkhand package. While Rahul claimed the Centre had granted Rs 3,000 crore for Bundelkhand's development, state Congress chief Kantilal Bhuria said the amount was Rs 4,500 crore. Jyotiraditya Scindia quoted Rs 4,750 while another leader, Satyavrat Chaturvedi, said BJP had failed to utilise even 30% of the package.

*Meanwhile, the UP police denied having any information about Pakistani intelligence agencies being in touch with Muslim youths in Muzaffarnagar. "We have no such information. He (Rahul) might have got the information from somewhere. We will also get it verified", said additional director general, law and order, Mukul Goel in Lucknow.*

*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ms-Rahul-Gandhi-says/articleshow/24680906.cms*


----------



## Soumitra

Pappu poora pagal ho gaya hai


----------



## Soumitra

*Baffled, intelligence officials slam Rahul Gandhi*

NEW DELHI: Rahul Gandhi's reference to his briefing by an "intelligence official" on the ISIhaving "contacted" 10-15 youth whose kin were killed in the Muzaffarnagar riots, for potential recruitment, has puzzled both retired and serving bureaucrats. 

*They are questioning how an intelligence official could brief the vice-president of a political party, who is not bound by the oath of secrecy. They also criticized the Gandhi scion for going public with information that should have ideally prompted a secret intelligence operation to identify the youth contacted and neutralize the ISI agents carrying out sabotage and subversion in the hinterland. *

"A potential prime minister of the country should have had more sense of national security. ISI is a hostile foreign agency recruiting people in the hinterland for sabotage and subversion. Rahul's response should have been more robust and decisive. He should have asked the intelligence official to go back to the Muslim boys contacted by ISI, lay a trap for these Pakistani agents and neutralize them," said former Intelligence Bureau chief Ajit Kumar Doval. 

*A former home secretary, who did not wish to be identified, agreed that Rahul's act of going public with the alleged intelligence input had compromised national security and only reflected his "immaturity". *

A serving officer of the intelligence establishment pointed out that the IB official who "briefed" the Congress vice-president had clearly exceeded his brief as an intelligence input could only be shared with a government functionary bound by the oath of secrecy. 

Another ex-bureaucrat said the ideal response should have been to round up the youths supposedly contacted by the ISI, question them and launch a manhunt for the ISI agents involved. "Instead, he seems to be using this input to score with the minority community and target his political rivals," he said. 

*"Going public with the crucial input, that should have ideally led to a major intelligence operation to neutralize the ISI networks working to recruit more such youth across the country, is a gross act of irresponsibility," said Doval. *

Rahul's utterances on an IB officer briefing him about how victims of Muzaffarnagar riots were willing to go to Pakistan has created considerable curiosity in the agency itself. *A senior intelligence officer told TOI that it may have to be found out which officer had met him and whether it was a casual interaction. "There can be no official briefing to Rahul Gandhi as he is not part of the government or the security establishment," said the officer. *

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ls-slam-Rahul-Gandhi/articleshow/24681016.cms


----------



## Mujraparty

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

eowyn said:


> LOL



AWESOME. ........


----------



## Manvantaratruti

JanjaWeed said:


> *I was bitten by mosquitoes, got stomach bug, Rahul Gandhi recalls*
> 
> Wow...looks like Pappu went through something no one else had to go through in the past! How does it feel pappu? 'cause ordinary Indians are not used to this at all



Pappu getting bitten by mosquitoes and getting the $hits also make it to National news. .......LOL...... Thank you congress. We all wanted to know this. 

Coming next the color of Rahul's diarrhea and the size of his hemorrhoids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Rahul Gandhi still has to prove mettle: Sharad Pawar*

NEW DELHI: Agriculture minister Sharad Pawar on Thursday said Congress vice-presidentRahul Gandhi has to prove his mettle before taking up a bigger role after the 2014 Lok Sabha polls. 

*"One has to prove his mettle in administration. Rahul Gandhi should have joined theManmohan Singh government. He did not join," the NCP chief told a TV channel. "I would have preferred if he had joined the Manmohan Singh government... definitely it would have been beneficial for him," he added. *

However, Pawar refused to elaborate on the issue saying he was not opposed to Rahul's candidature for the post of prime minister. 

*When asked whether he would be uncomfortable in working under Rahul, Pawar said, "Here, there is no question of working together. There is a generation gap." *

The NCP boss maintained that the two major political parties -- Congress and BJP -- may be short of the magic number to form government. "BJP might get some more seats. Congress might lose some. But the numbers may not add up," he said. 

Reiterating his support for the Congress irrespective of election results, the Maratha strongman argued that that UPA had a better prospect of getting support of regional allies. "I am with Congress. My association will be with Congress. Tomorrow, if situation comes, I will stand with Congress and UPA and will help to get like-minded forces to form the government," he said, adding that Congress must work with allies. 

Pawar clarified that he was not going to contest in the next Lok Sabha elections, dismissing rumours that he was in the race for the post of prime minister. 

He rejected the view that there was a Narendra Modi wave in some parts of the country. Reacting to a question on Modi, Pawar said, "I have contested 14 elections so far. In my experience of electioneering, those who begin much earlier will be disappointed." 

Though he admitted that traders were taking advantage, Pawar maintained that his ministry was not responsible for the onion crisis, arguing that the ministry of food and consumer affairs handled the matter. 

Pawar said farmers made no money in the soaring onion prices while middlemen got rich. 

Rejecting the blame on his ministry for the crisis, Pawar said, "There should be some knowledge of ground realities. To increase the production from agriculture is my job. The production of onion is on higher side this year." 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-mettle-Sharad-Pawar/articleshow/24681108.cms


----------



## Soumitra

*Sensex's Mount 21K scaled: FIIs rush in as market sees a Narendra Modi bull run*

MUMBAI: Indian stocks are surging as foreign investors return to emerging markets with an enthusiasm that mirrors their exodus after being seized by taper panic in May.* Now, with elections around the corner, some are even calling the latest Indian advance a political leap of faith, with market participants betting in favour of Bharatiya Janata Party's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.

"It seems like a NaMo bull run," said Ramesh Damani, a BSE broker. "Otherwise, there is no good reason for such a strong run-up."*

The 30-share Sensex crossed the 21,000 mark for the first time in January 2008, the year of the financial crisis that sparked a run on markets globally.

Analysts have Made up Mind 

On Thursday, the benchmark index hit 21,078 in intra-day trade before closing at 20,873. The broader index CNX Nifty of theNational Stock Exchange touched 6,252, its highest in three years. Seven months are left for general elections, but analysts said investors appear to have made up their mind about the result. This comes after ET's Heartland Poll, published on October 17, showed support building for BJP in the Uttar Pradesh and Bihar.

China's third-quarter GDP growth and prospects of a delay in tapering by the US Fed are propelling world markets into expectations that dollar liquidity will be sustained. India, however, is struggling to recover from an economic slump, a crisis of business confidence and restrictive rules on investment. Rising inflation, high interest rates and fears of a burgeoning subsidy burden add to concerns, experts said.

*"Clearly, markets are discounting that BJP would form the next government," said Saurabh Mukherjea, CEO (institutional equities), Ambit Capital. "FIIs (foreign institutional investors) only want to talk about Modi and what stocks they should bet on if he leads the next government."*

Overseas investors have bought Indian equities worth $15 billion thus far this year.* More than $3 billion came after September 13, the day Modi was named as prime ministerial candidate. Adani EnterprisesBSE -1.16 %, the flagship company of Gujarat-based Gautam Adani who's perceived to be close to the Modi camp, has risen 52% since September 12*

*"The Indian stock market's greatest hope in this respect (amid the economic slump) is the emergence of Gujarat CM **Narendra Modi** as BJP's prime ministerial candidate,"**Christopher** Wood, chief equity strategist, CLSA Asia Pacific Markets, had told ET in September. Mukherjea said some of his clients have even sought a Modi portfolio, or**stocks** of companies that are likely to benefit from his victory. "We may look to do that after state elections," he said.*

A Times NOW-C Voter national opinion poll earlier this month projected BJP-led National Democratic Alliance (NDA) would get 186Lok Sabha seats with a 35% vote share while United Progressive Alliance (UPA) was estimated to get about 117 seats with a 27% share. In 2009, Congress-led United Progressive Alliance had secured 259 seats.

*"BJP's lead in polls is the key reason for market rally," said **Manish Sonthalia**, senior vice-president and fund manager, **Motilal Oswal**. "The Nifty could touch 7,000 if BJP fares well in upcoming state elections." Voting takes place for assemblies in states such as Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh, Delhi and Chhattisgarh between November and December. **Madhya Pradesh** and Chhattisgarh are ruled by BJP and the other two by Congress, which is fighting to avert an anti-incumbency wave.*

"The polls set the stage for a market rally and if they come true the worries will be bygones for markets," said Deven Choksey, managing director of KR Choksey Shares and Securities. However, given that there are still several months before the general elections and that food prices are likely to ease following a good monsoon, experts said predicting outcome of the vote this far ahead would be difficult.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...odi-bull-run/articleshow/24680114.cms?curpg=2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Narendra Modi not a political untouchable for Muslims: prominent Muslim cleric.*
*



Lucknow:

Click to expand...





A prominent Muslim cleric has said Narendra Modi is not a political untouchable for the minority community, and can get their votes if he shows that he cares about them.

Maulana Kalbe Sadiq, one of the country's tallest Shia clerics, praised Mr Modi for "good development" in Gujarat and said, "People should be given a chance to correct their mistakes. Modi should make changes in his policies and programmes to convey that he is concerned about the welfare of Muslims. If he does that, Muslims can consider voting for him." 

This endorsement of the BJP's presumptive prime minister coincides with a huge controversy over Congress leader Rahul Gandhi's comment at rally on Thursday that Pakistani intelligence "contacted riot-affected Muslim youth in Muzaffarnagar, Uttar Pradesh." 


The Maulana's comment marks a big boost for the Gujarat Chief Minister who spent years as a political pariah over the 2002 communal clashes in which hundreds of Muslims were killed in his state.

As Mr Modi, 63, campaigns extensively for the November-December polls in five states and the national elections due by May, his party has launched a drive to showcase his 'secular' appeal by pulling in more Muslims for rallies and public events.

Muslims constitute 14 per cent India's population.

A section of Muslims in Gujarat have openly supported Mr Modi for his development mantra and insisted that the community must move on from the past and focus on their own progress. But their voice is not seen as a reflection on the larger community.

Maulana Sadiq, who is the vice president of the All India Muslim Personal Law Board and a noted scholar, is widely respected for his progressive views, and his word could cause a stir in the community.

http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/n...minent-cleric-437204?pfrom=home-lateststories

Click to expand...



First it was Maulana Madani.. & now Maulana Sadiq. It's good to see prominent Muslim leaders are publicly voicing their opinion... realization of the reality behind 'sicular' party's real motto... 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

*Rahul and his speeches are truly turning out to be an amazing campaign. For the BJP.- chetan bhagat *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Raja Bundela Joined BJP in Vijay Shankhnad Rally in Jhansi,UP in presence of Shree..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Gand FAAD di  RIP rahul ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Muslim leaders say Rahul Gandhi's statement 'most unfortunate'*

*



http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/m...t-unfortunate-437182?pfrom=home-lateststories

Click to expand...

*
_''It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt.'' sounds pretty apt to this moron... _


----------



## jha

A tweet by Prasanna Viswanathan:

Disappointing speech by Modi.Not enough on foreign policy especially Syria.When Nehru spoke in Jhansi in 57, 80pc of his oratory was on NAM..


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Gand FAAD di  RIP rahul ...



Saare ke saare tilmila rahe hain... Be it Congress or, SP or, BSP...


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Loved the part "Ye SaBKa Lootenge"...ROFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Jason bourne

Janardan Dwivedi of Congress threatens #NaMo with dire consequences for calling #RaGa as #Shahzada. 

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Soumitra

Jason bourne said:


> Janardan Dwivedi of Congress threatens #NaMo with dire consequences for calling #RaGa as #Shahzada.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha


Still Namo calls him Shezada in today's udaipur Rally. 

Today NaMo taunted the shehzada by saying he like family serials

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Irked with Modi's barbs, Congress says address Rahul with respect*

NEW DELHI: Taking strong exception toNarendra Modi addressing Rahul Gandhi as "shahzada" (prince), Congress on Saturday did some tough talking as it threatened that its workers were capable of stopping such "undignified" language but were restrained due to respect for laws and the Model Code.

*The ruling party said its vice-president should be addressed in the same manner in which he addresses people with respect as use of words like "shahzada" will not be tolerated.*

Defending Rahul Gandhi's recent election speeches where he had invoked Muzaffarnagar riots, the Congress said the motive behind Gandhi's remarks should be understood as he said communalism in any form should be opposed and condemned.

"The way Rahul Gandhi is being addressed and criticized by the use of language - words like 'shahzada' and alike, this conduct is not dignified in a democracy.

*"Congress workers are not reacting out of respect for the model code of conduct and laws of the country and are thus quiet. Otherwise, the use of such words can be stopped in two days. We don't want such a situation to arrive," Congress general secretary Janardan Dwivedi said, without naming Modi.*

He said the way Rahul Gandhi and Congress leaders address people with respect, it is expected that others also use similar words to address them.

The Congress leader was reacting to Narendra Modi's remarks made on Friday in Jhansi where he attacked Gandhi for saying that ISI was in touch with Muslim youth of Uttar Pradesh's Muzaffarnagar and dared him to reveal the identity of such persons or apologise publicly for levelling "serious allegations" and "defaming" the entire community.

Modi has also been using "shahzada" to address Gandhi publicly in the recent past.

Dwivedi said fundamentalism of any form gives rise to communalism which is not good for the country and no one should rake up such issues irresponsibly in national interest. "We have been seeing for a long time now that some people do politics even on very sensitive issues," Dwivedi stressed, adding that Gandhi had said communalism in any form should be opposed.

Attacking the BJP, the Congress general secretary said issues which do not have any meaning are being blown out of proportion in a bid to seek political mileage. The BJP has petitioned theElection Commission for Rahul Gandhi's attack against it and for accusing the saffron party of spreading hatred in society by flaring up communalism.

"If a Hindu spreads communalism and hatred and suspects every Muslim, then he is supporting cross-border forces which are anti-India. "Similarly, a Muslim fundamentalist is also strengthening the hands of those organizations which are spreading communalism and hatred in the country, though I do not wish to name them," Dwivedi said while seeking to explain the context of Gandhi's hatred remarks.

He said anyone who thinks in national interest and about the country, should not "irresponsibly" rake up such issues. "Is there anyone, even those who instigated riots, having the moral courage to say that communalism is a good thing and claim that thay have indulged in riots," he said, questioning if there was anyone who was not ashamed of Muzaffarnagar riots or other similar incidents.

Accusing Rahul Gandhi of "inciting riotous behaviour" through his speeches at poll rallies, BJP has lodged a complaint with the Election Commission seeking action against him and Congress for "willful and blatant" violation of Model Code. The EC is currently scanning Gandhi's speeches and have sought their copy alongwith a report from poll officials.

In a no-holds-barred attack on the BJP in rallies in Churu and Alwar in poll-bound Rajasthan, Rahul alleged its "politics of anger and hate" was fanning communal tensions and damaging the country's secular fabric. The Congress vice-president also invoked the recent Muzaffarnagar riots in Uttar Pradesh in which 62 people were killed to target the saffron party, saying such communal violence causes terrorism.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...s-Rahul-with-respect/articleshow/24756244.cms


----------



## JanjaWeed

*A Pakistan business delegation speaking about Gujarat and Shri Narendra Modi*

*



*


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Home Ministry distances itself from Rahul Gandhi’s ISI remarks.*

*



New Delhi: After facing flak from almost all quarters, Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi now appears to be losing support of his own government over his remarks on ISI allegedly approaching Muzaffarnagar riots victims. 

Highly-placed sources on Saturday told Zee Media that the Home Ministry has nothing to do with the remarks. 
Sources said the MHA did not pass on any such information to the Uttar Pradesh government that Pakistan’s Inter-Services Intelligence had approached victims of the recent Muzaffarnagar riots for recruitment in terror modules. 

The UP government, too, was not aware of any such intelligence inputs, sources added. 

Addressing a rally in Indore earlier this week, Rahul Gandhi had claimed that Pakistani intelligence agencies were trying to lure some victims of the Muzaffarnagar riots into joining terror. 

The Congress scion had claimed that the information had been given to him by an intelligence official that the ISI had established contact with a group of 10-15 Muslim youngsters, whose kin were killed in the riots. 

Apart from sources in the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) and the Intelligence Bureau (IB), Uttar Pradesh Home Secretary Kamal Saxena too had denied any such development. 

Apart from major political parties including the main opposition BJP, Muslim clerics have also dubbed the remarks as “most unfortunate”. 

Narendra Modi, BJP’s PM candidate for 2014 General Elections, has demanded that Rahul reveal the names of the Muslim youth approached by the ISI. 

http://zeenews.india.com/news/natio...lf-from-rahul-gandhis-isi-remarks_886043.html

Click to expand...

lol.. goes to show who is the real feku afterall... rofl.. rofl.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## malgudi

There is only one similarity between Modi's speech and Gandhi's Speech. Both inspires me to vote for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## malgudi

http://www.rediff.com/news/1999/apr/23gupta.htm

*Where was Sonia when India was at war? And after Mrs Gandhi lost in 1977?*

*It was interesting to read Professor Ashutosh Varshney's thoughts on the question whether Sonia Gandhi nee Maino is Indian. And it was amusing to note how ill-informed he is about citizenship laws, as well as electoral laws, of not only India but also the United States of America. Above all, it was surprising that an associate professor at Columbia University should double up as a propagandist, that too of such low calibre.

Whether or not Sonia Gandhi nee Maino should be entrusted with the responsibility of heading the government of India has nothing to do with "secular nationalism" or "Hindu nationalism." It has nothing to do with Veer Savarkar's definition of a Hindu, which Professor Varshney has quoted. It has nothing to do with India's alleged pluralist, multi-ethnic identity. It has nothing to do with the fact that she owes allegiance to the Vatican -- an allegiance that transcends her claimed allegiance to India. It has nothing to do with the patriotism of indigenous Indians (especially Sikhs and Bengali Hindus) which Professor Varshney has questioned.

It has everything to do with the fact that Sonia Gandhi nee Maino was born an Italian and that there exists no public knowledge, leave alone evidence, of the fact that she has voluntarily repudiated her Italian citizenship. I shall come to this point later. First, the point about the ethics of entrusting her with the responsibility of heading the Government of India.

Addressing a rally during the general election of 1998, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino had said, "I am an Indian till my last breath." A noble thought, indeed. But the mere expression of that thought does not erase uncomfortable facts which must now necessarily be resurrected because she is no longer a private person beyond public scrutiny. The uncomfortable questions that arise from these facts need to be dealt with by the President of the Republic of India before he decides whether or not she can be entrusted with India's most coveted public office.

Sonia Gandhi nee Maino felt the need to proclaim that she is an Indian till her last breath only after she entered the political arena and needed to establish her credentials with the unwashed, but fiercely patriotic, masses of middle India. What she did not tell them was that she had retained her Italian passport and Italian citizenship, not feeling the need to accept Indian citizenship, till 1984.

Rajiv Gandhi married Sonia Maino in 1968. Under India's citizenship laws (not framed by Hindu communalists but Congress secularists in the 1950s), she was entitled to seek Indian citizenship five years after her marriage, that is in 1974. But she chose not to register as an Indian citizen for the next 10 years. That could not have been a casual oversight. Indeed, two incidents during these 10 years suggest that it was a considered decision not to repudiate her Italian citizenship.

Let us then go back to those 10 years. During the India-Pakistan war of 1971 (coinciding with the liberation struggle of Bangladesh), under emergency provisions, the leave applications of all Indian Airlines pilots were cancelled so that they could be used for providing logistical support. The only exception was Rajiv Gandhi, a full-time pilot with Indian Airlines. Sonia Gandhi nee Maino, who now claims that she is an Indian till her last breath, flew off to Italy with Rajiv Gandhi and their two children.

While indigenous Indians serving as pilots with Indian Airlines stood by to serve their motherland, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino and family remained in the more congenial surroundings of Italy during the entire duration of the war, returning only after General Niazi had signed the surrender papers.

The other incident, once again resurrected from those 10 years. After news came in that the Congress and Indira Gandhi had been defeated in 1977, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino packed an overnighter and, with husband and children in tow, took refuge in the Italian embassy in New Delhi's Chanakyapuri. It took the combined efforts of Indira Gandhi, Sanjay Gandhi and the other 'bahu' of the household, Maneka Gandhi nee Anand, to convince her to return to the Gandhi home.

Therefore, the record shows that Sonia Gandhi nee Maino who now aspires to be the prime minister of India chose not to be an Indian till it was pointed out that it would be awkward for Rajiv Gandhi, as prime minister, to have an Italian spouse. In other words, she has been a citizen of India for a mere 15 years -- the exact date of her conversion from Italian to Indian has never been disclosed to the people of India whom she now wants to rule. The record also shows that she fled from India in wartime. The record also shows that she was perfectly eager to desert her mother-in-law, indeed the 'dynasty' that she now flaunts as her asset, in her hour of need.

Now, the point about her citizenship and whether or not that entitles her to the prime minister of India's office. Seen from a narrow, legal perspective, there is nothing that prevents Sonia Gandhi nee Maino from assuming charge as prime minister of India. The Constitution of India, unlike the constitutions of many Western and Asian countries, puts no such bar on her. Unlike the USA, Finland, Germany, Thailand or Singapore, India does not insist that the aspirant for the top job should be a natural born citizen.

For a moment, let us assume that instead of Rajiv Gandhi, Sonia Maino had married an American. She could not have aspired for, forget her staking claim to, the American presidency. Article II, Section 1(5) of the American constitution would have debarred her from that office. It says, 'No person, except a natural born citizen, or a citizen of the USA at the time of the adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the office of President…'

No such provision exists in the Constitution of India -- not because it was framed by "secular nationalists" but because no member of the Constituent Assembly could have ever imagined that 50 years after Independence, a foreigner would be in the race for the prime minister's job. If they had, they would have surely incorporated necessary safeguards. Since they did not do so, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino is perfectly eligible to apply for, and secure, the prime minister of India's job.

But, should the President of India merely go by the law book and not take note of implications that could come to affect the very functioning of the prime minister's office?

Under the Indian Citizenship Act, there are three categories of Indian citizens -- citizens by birth, citizens by registration and citizens by naturalisation. I am an Indian citizen, so is Sonia Gandhi nee Maino. But I am an Indian citizen by birth, which means nobody can deprive me of my citizenship. On the other hand, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino is a citizen by registration, which means that under Indian laws, her citizenship, like that of those who are citizens by naturalisation, can be taken away and she can be deported.

Sonia Gandhi nee Maino might well claim that she is an Indian till her last breath, but that does not mitigate the conditions and restrictions governing her Indian citizenship. Her citizenship by registration can be taken away under Section 10 of the Citizenship Act if the Government of India is satisfied that (a) the registration was obtained by means of fraud or concealment of material facts; (b) the registered citizen is disloyal or disaffected towards the Constitution of India; and, (c) the registered citizen raded or communicated with an enemy during war.

What if, after assuming office, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino is held guilty of any or all these charges by a court? Would it not tarnish the office she aspires for? And would she be comfortable in office, constantly concerned about the durability of her citizenship?

There are other related issues that must impinge on the President of India's mind when he sits down to work out who is best placed to take charge as the next prime minister. One of them is the fact that under Italian law, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino continues to be an Italian citizen. That is, provided she has not voluntarily repudiated her citizenship by birth in writing. There is no public evidence to demonstrate that she has done so; therefore, it must be assumed that she enjoys dual citizenship under Italian law (Indian law does not permit it) and that she continues to have access to an Italian passport. It may sound frivolous, but she is as much eligible to become the prime minister of Italy as she is to become the prime minister of India.

A last point. The constitution of the USA demands that an applicant for American citizenship must be proficient in English, loyal to the USA and have basic knowledge of the constitution, the country's history and system of government.

If only the Constitution of India had similar guidelines, the indigenous people of India would have been spared the ignominy of being ruled by a person of foreign origin. For, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino is proficient in no Indian language, including English; her loyalty to India is all of 15 years old; her knowledge of the Constitution of India is non-existent; she would fail the most elementary history test; and, beyond the fact that she wants to be the prime minister of India, it is doubtful whether she has an inkling about the Government of India.

After a new prime minister is sworn in, the Press Information Bureau publishes a pamphlet providing the biographical details of the incumbent. Till now, nobody has ever looked at the pamphlet because all the individuals who have held the prime minister's office, have led a public life -- their minutest biographical details have been public knowledge for decades if not more.

If Sonia Gandhi nee Maino is sworn in as prime minister of India, for the first time the PIB's pamphlet will be eagerly read. After all, India does not even know in which city was she born, what are the names of her parents, what school she went to, what language she is most comfortable with, how many elections she has won and lost, where all has she represented India, what is her favourite dish, who is her favourite Bollywood playback singer, who is her favourite poet, etc. The usual trivia that makes up a sarkari prime ministerial bio-data.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Janardan Dwivedi of Congress threatens #NaMo with dire consequences for calling #RaGa as #Shahzada.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha




Hehehehe... They are getting crazier with each rally... As long as "shahzada" keeps doing his rallies, BJP does not even need any rally... 

See all of you in "Patliputra" tomorrow... Magadh shall return to its glory and so shall Aryavarta...

" Amartya veer putra ho, dridh pratigya soch lo,
Prasasta punya pantha hai, badhe chalo-badhe chalo.."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Janardan Dwivedi of Congress threatens #NaMo with dire consequences for calling #RaGa as #Shahzada.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha



lol.. frustration is coming to the fore. Realization of the fact that Pappu is losing the argument & Congress is losing to Modi's popularity... this is making them mad & it's coming out in the open. All this is good news for Modi & BJP!


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

"Sonia has list of Cong leaders who were involved in Gujrat riots, my father gave it", reveals *Maulana Madani* in Aap Ki Adalat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Digital stage ready for HUNKAR rally


----------



## ranjeet

Muzaffarnagar reaction to ISI comments and much more....


----------



## ranjeet

Serial bomb blasts in Modi's rally.


----------



## jha

At the rally... Crackers are also being used to create confusion... BTW another bomb just went off... WTF...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

This is going to be a huge issue... Politics has reached a new low... Nitish will have to explain this ... Congress + JD-U will have to come out clean... Such terrorist activity to just disrupt a rally is just shameful..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Just heard that they have found a timer... Not a good sign... All the work done in last 9 works goes down the drain... Total failure on the part of Bihar's law and order situation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

People are talking about Naxals and IM joining hand... Looks like a pre-planned attack. Wonder why did not the Law enforcement agencies did not try to stop these. The blasts are taking place at all the places where any idiot could guess...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Secular Scums have reached new low

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Arun Jaitley .... Is it coming live...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

SImhasan badlega do jagah.. Ek Dilli mein aur ek Patna mein.... Jai Ho...

One has to be here to feel the emotion running high.... 

In the words of Dinkar jee:

" SImhasan khali karo-- Janta aati hai.."...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Rajnath Singh invoking "Chanakya and Chandragupta Maurya".. and its connecting well with the masses...

Blasts have not deterred the mood of Bihar-vaasis...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Desperate measures at desperate times. But if the 'sicular' scums think this is going to deter Modi's supporters & will be discouraged from attending his rallies, then they are going to be in for a rude shock!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

"Ka chup saadhi, raho balwaana "..... Jai ho....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Arun Jaitley .... Is it coming live...?


Yeah the speech is coming live, the blasts haven't dented the mood of the people there in the ground.


----------



## Android

Wow didn't knew even Guru Gobind Singh was born in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Modi is not a kind of person who ignores or
forgive insults. He will not rest till
Nitish Kumar is politically finished.


----------



## jha

Modi promising to give "50,000 Crores" to Bihar... " bas 200 din bache hain"....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

5 dead and 25 injured in the bomb blasts. RIP to the dead ones and speedy recovery for the injured one.


----------



## kurup

RIP to the dead ones . Who ever is behind this should be dealt seriously .

We cannot rule out the hands of political opponents .


----------



## jha

"Vande Maatram...." and the Hunkaar rally concludes with a huge applaud....


----------



## kurup

Hunkaar rally becomes a success .

What about shehzada's rally in Delhi ???


----------



## jha

People saying that 8-10 people are dead... This is intolerable... Curse on the traitors.


----------



## GURU DUTT

jha said:


> "Vande Maatram...." and the Hunkaar rally concludes with a huge applaud....


Jha Ji just curious please dont mind tell me astimateli how many peopele attended the rally and did bomb blast disrupted the proceedings and how was the mood of people and Modi specially after the blats


----------



## Jason bourne

GURU DUTT said:


> Jha Ji just curious please dont mind tell me astimateli how many peopele attended the rally and did bomb blast disrupted the proceedings and how was the mood of people and Modi specially after the blats



Not at all not a bit the people was cheered up more then lakhs people were there .doubt that any one leave after the blast ...


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi will meet injured

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jason bourne said:


> Modi will meet injured


and how was the mood and an rough estimate of people at mdies hunkar rally.Thanks in advance


----------



## jha

GURU DUTT said:


> Jha Ji just curious please dont mind tell me astimateli how many peopele attended the rally and did bomb blast disrupted the proceedings and how was the mood of people and Modi specially after the blats



Cant say accurately.. But not less than 3-4 lakhs.. Number could touch 5-6 also.. I had reached early and was near the stage.. 

Blasts happened at the places when people were still coming in and at places where the density was not much. So we can hope for less casualties.. Previously we thought it was just crackers but now people are saying that 8-10 are dead.. A black day for Bihar and political conspiracy can not be ruled out.. People were there no matter what happened.. People are determined to get the traitors out of simhasan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

jha said:


> Cant say accurately.. But not less than 3-4 lakhs.. Number could touch 5-6 also.. I had reached early and was near the stage..
> 
> Blasts happened at the places when people were still coming in and at places where the density was not much. So we can hope for less casualties.. Previously we thought it was just crackers but now people are saying that 8-10 are dead.. A black day for Bihar and political conspiracy can not be ruled out.. People were there no matter what happened.. People are determined to get the traitors out of simhasan..


your on ground zero jha ji tell me what is the genral mood of people about these blasts are people taking it lightli or they are agitataed and what is the reaction of state govt on this


----------



## Soumitra

I saw the rally on TV. The crowds were massive. There were reports of 7 blasts - 5 at rally and 2 at railway station. 5 people confirmed dead and 50 injured


----------



## Jason bourne

GURU DUTT said:


> and how was the mood and an rough estimate of people at mdies hunkar rally.Thanks in advance



As I said all pumped up and if people came for money as oppotion party says to attend the rally there will be a chaos after the blast but no one leaves there are roughly 1 to 1.5 lacs people were present during the speech ...


----------



## GURU DUTT

i guess now UPA/JDU/and all sicluar parties will join the corus to ban BJP and would love to tranish BJP and its image as the main culprit behind the blats and term them as delibrate and low intensity specialli when people dint leave the rally even after the blasts


----------



## jha

GURU DUTT said:


> your on ground zero jha ji tell me what is the genral mood of people about these blasts are people taking it lightli or they are agitataed and what is the reaction of state govt on this



Bhai saab.. Lakhs of people stayed on the ground when the blasts were going on in the ground itself.. Biharis are determined ... 

Humne Hunkaar bhar li hai... Congress mukt Bharat ka Shankhnaad ho chuka hai.. Congress and its new found lackeys can kiss good bye to their ambitions... The audacity of the ch***ya "Sabir Ali" to try to put this on BJP will be replied in the election. 

Last I heard, Police are still clueless or, atleast are claiming to be so... A political conspiracy to make the rally failure can not be ruled out..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

jha said:


> Bhai saab.. Lakhs of people stayed on the ground when the blasts were going on in the ground itself.. Biharis are determined ...
> 
> Humne Hunkaar bhar li hai... Congress mukt Bharat ka Shankhnaad ho chuka hai.. Congress and its new found lackeys can kiss good bye to their ambitions... The audacity of the ch***ya "Sabir Ali" to try to put this on BJP will be replied in the election.
> 
> Last I heard, Police are still clueless or, atleast are claiming to be so... A political conspiracy to make the rally failure can not be ruled out..


first of all who is this sabir ali ...i would love to hear doggy raja and pappus remark about how they sea the balsts and there after effects and peoples mood after Modi jis Hunkar rally ...anyway what has the mauni baba and NK said about it


----------



## Jason bourne

GURU DUTT said:


> first of all who is this sabir ali ...i would love to hear doggy raja and pappus remark about how they sea the balsts and there after effects and peoples mood after Modi jis Hunkar rally ...anyway what has the mauni baba and NK said about it



Mauni baba condemn the blast nk cancled his tour for some were and a live bomb found just now from the Gandhi Medan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jason bourne said:


> Mauni baba condemn the blast nk cancled his tour for some were and a live bomb found just now from the Gandhi Medan ...


 so one un exploded bomb found on railaway staion and another at blsts site good so now police and security can trace the origins of the bombs and who were behind them


----------



## Nair saab

This is Bull&hit !!! now Congress and JDU hand in hand to sabotage the Rally ... Nitish is essan faramosh insaan ... he is at brutal as congress for the nation...


----------



## Mujraparty

* Despite 3 blasts, this is BJP's biggest ever rally in Patna*
http://www.firstpost.com/politics/b...ndra-modi-reaches-out-to-muslims-1196781.html


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

*Poor Muslim has to fight poverty like a poor Hindu has to: Narendra Modi in Patna*


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> This is Bull&hit !!! now Congress and JDU hand in hand to sabotage the Rally ... Nitish is essan faramosh insaan ... he is at brutal as congress for the nation...



Desperate measure at desperate time... apparently RG's Delhi rally had to be delayed by few hours due to low crowd turn out... & this has been happening quite so often in his rallies. & he had to cancel few rallies in UP as well due to the same reason. Overwhelming support to Modi's rally is really giving sleepless nights to these so called 'secular' brigade. I'm not surprised if these blasts were pre-planned by the sicular scums to discourage people from attending BJP & Modi's rallies. If you can't grow to match Modi's popularity... might as well try & bring him to your level by resorting to obnoxious tactics of this kind. Absolutely pathetic...


----------



## GURU DUTT

any news of shehzadas delhi rally


----------



## JanjaWeed

GURU DUTT said:


> any news of shehzadas delhi rally



Apparently he had to delay his rally for few hours due to very low crowd turnout. & the funniest part was... TV channels restrained themselves from showing the crowd scene once the rally got underway. It was only the stage & the vip's sitting there, nothing else...lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Today everyone's having doubt regarding Modi's popularity outside Gujarat should be cleared I mean look at that crowd patiently listening and cheering for him knowing very of bomb blasts happening nearby all this far away from his home state
@Infinity; @Bregs @Guynextdoor2; am i right guys???


----------



## jha

GURU DUTT said:


> first of all who is this sabir ali ...i would love to hear doggy raja and pappus remark about how they sea the balsts and there after effects and peoples mood after Modi jis Hunkar rally ...anyway what has the mauni baba and NK said about it



Sabir Ali and Ali Anwar are said to be the two of the main advisers who made JD-U walk out of NDA. They have promised Nitish 60-70% of Muslim votes in Bihar and this was enough for Nitish to start dreaming..

Mauni Baba has condemned the blasts and NIA is supposed to investigate the blasts.. Lets see if anything comes out of it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

jha said:


> Sabir Ali and Ali Anwar are said to be the two of the main advisers who made JD-U walk out of NDA. They have promised Nitish 60-70% of Muslim votes in Bihar and this was enough for Nitish to start dreaming..
> 
> Mauni Baba has condemned the blasts and NIA is supposed to investigate the blasts.. Lets see if anything comes out of it..


i wonder what is coming up next looks like this time around there will no dirty trick will be spared by congress and sicular parties to tranish the image of BJP its high time BJP pulls up its socks and goes into WAR mode in everty departemnt be it PR , research , organizational changes, cadre information and works and tasks given to them and above all keeping a eagel eye to stop sabotages and dirty tricks and conspiracies from both within and owtside its do or die for BJP this time hope people like adavni get a wakeup and start working for party than there personal gains as Congress will try to repalicate how it used mina in rajastahn and bainsala in haryana punjab during last elections same goes for epopel like keshu bhai patel and likes


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Desperate measure at desperate time... apparently RG's Delhi rally had to be delayed by few hours due to low crowd turn out... & this has been happening quite so often in his rallies. & he had to cancel few rallies in UP as well due to the same reason. Overwhelming support to Modi's rally is really giving sleepless nights to these so called 'secular' brigade. I'm not surprised if these blasts were pre-planned by the sicular scums to discourage people from attending BJP & Modi's rallies. If you can't grow to match Modi's popularity... might as well try & bring him to your level by resorting to obnoxious tactics of this kind. Absolutely pathetic...


Not only that the big Co-operates are in total support of Modiji ... Billion has been handed out by them for these rallies ... BJP never received so much Funding since its existence ...

Modji is clearly outshining every political party in terms of both Spending and crowd ... BJP is so much confident that that are going all out against all political parties of the North India ...


They are taking on BSP , SP and Congress at the same time ... Damn they are very confident... such level of confidence was not present during the Ram Jambhoomi Andolan ... a Single man Modi spear heading all this single handedly ...

BJP has indeed made a great choice ... he is just unstoppable ... even the Co-operate houses like Adani Group as reaching out to Muslim organization leaders to change their attitude towards Modiji ... i would be not surprised if 4% voting % of BJP is muslim votes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Not only that the big Co-operates are in total support of Modiji ... Billion has been handed out by them for these rallies ... BJP never received so much Funding since its existence ...
> 
> Modji is clearly outshining every political party in terms of both Spending and crowd ... BJP is so much confident that that are going all out against all political parties of the North India ...
> 
> 
> They are taking on BSP , SP and Congress at the same time ... Damn they are very confident... such level of confidence was not present during the Ram Jambhoomi Andolan ... a Single man Modi spear heading all this single handedly ...
> 
> BJP has indeed made a great choice ... he is just unstoppable ... even the Co-operate houses like Adani Group as reaching out to Muslim organization leaders to change their attitude towards Modiji ... i would be not surprised if 4% voting % of BJP is muslim votes ...




& that's why these sicular scums are resorting to these kinda cheap tactics. They won't succeed though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> & that's why these sicular scums are resorting to these kinda cheap tactics. They won't succeed though...



And reactions pouring in from the Seculars ... 

BJP and RSS hands behind the Blast - NCP

BJP has a history of suc blasts - Shabir Ali JDU 

RSS can be behind this blasts - Satyavrat Chaturvedi Congress


----------



## Waar

Dekho dekho kaun aaya sher aaya sher aaya.I dont want Modi to become PM of India because if he will become then he will drive India towards success..Manmohan Singh or Rahul Gandhi is best for India.


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> *Apparently he had to delay his rally for few hours due to very low crowd turnout.* & the funniest part was... TV channels restrained themselves from showing the crowd scene once the rally got underway. It was only the stage & the vip's sitting there, nothing else...lol!



lmao for real?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> And reactions pouring in from the Seculars ...
> 
> BJP and RSS hands behind the Blast - NCP
> 
> BJP has a history of suc blasts - Shabir Ali JDU
> 
> RSS can be behind this blasts - Satyavrat Chaturvedi Congress



lol.. as expected. Pre-emptive strike by the perpetrators. When the investigative agencies & local police are clueless about the attacks, these jokers have managed to corner the guilty party already! bwwwhhhhaaa...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Roybot said:


> lmao for real?


It was said is AAJ Tak that ...

While crowd are waiting for MODI in Patna Rally ...

While Rahul Gandi is waiting for crowd in Delhi Rally ... 

lol :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

JanjaWeed said:


> & that's why* these sicular scums are resorting to these kinda cheap tactics. They won't succeed though.*..


if BJP dosent goes on war footing to expose them withowt showing any mercy/remose in punishing the trouble makers and be very very vigilant as this round of dirty tricks failed but same might not be the case next time and its a clear danger to NaMos Life aswell becuse when US stooge congress and so called sicular parties fail to stop there opponent with norm,al politicks and behaviour they go into overdrive mode in dirty tricks department ,....modi/BJP should be more vigilant now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> lmao for real?


That's true. Mainstream media are too shy to report this... & also CNN IBN was showing Modi's & RG's speech in split screen at the same time... you can clearly see the crowd shot every so often in Modi's rally & nothing but the stage in RG's rally! Bhupendra Chaube of IBN went a step further to console his disappointment... as per him Modi has outsourced his media campaign to a private firm & in fact it's their camera tricks that is magnifying the crowd numbers. Couldn't stop ROFlLing at that.. lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GURU DUTT

JanjaWeed said:


> That's true. Mainstream media are too shy to report this... & also CNN IBN was showing Modi's & RG's speech in split screen at the same time... you can clearly see the crowd shot every so often in Modi's rally & nothing but the stage in RG's rally! Bhupendra Chaube of IBN went a step further to console his disappointment... as per him Modi has outsourced his media campaign to a private firm & in fact it's their camera tricks that is magnifying the crowd numbers. Couldn't stop ROFlLing at that.. lol!


can u sir please post the pictures of both rallies in comparrision to the crowds and transcripts


----------



## JanjaWeed

GURU DUTT said:


> can u sir please post the pictures of both rallies in comparrision to the crowds and transcripts



Dutt saab.. here is what NDTV says..



> *At an election rally in Delhi, Rahul Gandhi addressed a large crowd of 50,000 people*,
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/article/assembl...y-isi-remarks-437848?pfrom=home-lateststories



Now.. this is coming from NDTV & you can be pretty certain that couple zero's were added at the end out of goodwill... 

btw I'm struggling to find any crowd image for RG's rally! Here is the full video of Patna rally..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

*Rahul is learning, don't pre-judge him, says Sheila Dikshit...
*



Congress vice -president Rahul Gandhi "is learning" and it is not right to "pre-judge" him, Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit said on Saturday.
"He is learning ... Let us not pre-judge him ... start judging him if he is chosen prime minister when Congress comes to power (in 2014)," Dikshit told CNN-IBN channel in an interview.
She was responding to questions related to Gandhi's remarks at an Indore rally Thursday that an intelligence officer told him that Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence was in touch with Muslim youths in riot-hit Muzaffarnagar.
Gandhi's remarks provoked BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi to demand he either name the youths or apologise for degrading a community.
Modi also asked how an intelligence officer was briefing Rahul, just an MP.
"Some people just want to criticise him for the sake of criticism," said Dikshit.
The chief minister said the Congress party will choose its prime ministerial candidate when the party is in a position to form a government in 2014.
She played down NCP leader Sharad Pawar's remarks that Gandhi should have become a minister to gain experience.
"A person's mettle can be tested only when he reaches a position. Probably, that is what Pawar was referring to," said Dikshit.
She supported Gandhi's decision not to join the Manmohan Singh government.
"He did what he thought right," she said.

Read more at: http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/rahul-gandhi-sheila-dikshit-congress-narendra-modi/1/320453.html


----------



## Android

Sachin was out for just 5 runs in his
final Ranji match! He was in a hurry
to catchup on Hunkar Rally lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Can nitish Kumar arrange a rally in
Ahmedabad and attract even a crowd
of 1000 people?? Modi ne nitish ko
ghar me ghus ke mara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

*Narendra Modi tears into Nitish at Hunkar rally, woos Muslims, Yadavs away from Lalu*

When in Bihar, do what Bihari leaders do! Speak in Bhojpuri, try your lips at Maithili too but most importantly, do not forget that vote is caste here and you got to get the Muslims on board.
Modi said the right things and used both caste and Muslims as he called for regime change both in Bihar and at the Centre.
In spite of seven minor explosions and five deaths, the Bihar BJP managed to pull off a hugely successful rally in Patna. And Modi won this round with a chanting majority.
Modi began his Patna speech at 2'o clock on a Sunday afternoon.


Gujarat Chief Minister and BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, party president Rajnath Singh, senior leader Arun Jaitley along with other state party leaders at the Hunkar rally in Patna on Sunday.
By the time it ended, it was worry' o clock for Nitish Kumar. This was Modi's first rally in Patna since his party formed a government with JD-U's Nitish Kumar.
Nitish made the Gujarat chief minister a persona non-grata. The alliance could not stand Modi's rise in BJP.
After Sunday's rally, Nitish has reasons to worry as Modi used Patna to tweak his image.
For the first time, he spoke of Hindu-Muslim unity, and called on Hindus and Muslims to unite in the fight against the common enemy, poverty.
He called him an opportunist and a hypocrite who would be his friend away from the camera. Biharis are not opportunists, except a few, he said.
"People ask me why my friend left us. I tell them those who betrayed JP cannot be expected to be loyal to BJP," he said referring to the Janata Party offshoots who are cosying up to Congress, against whom Jai Prakash Narayan had called for a total revolution.
"At the PM's dinner, my friend and I happened to be seated at the same table. My friend wouldn't eat a thing. I told him go on eat, there are no cameras around," he told the crowd one anecdote after another.


Gujarat Chief Minister and BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi with party leader Sushil Kumar Modi at the Hunkar rally in Patna on Sunday.
Nitish Kumar has always avoided being photographed with him, except once in an Akali Dal rally in Ludhiana.
Modi took another jibe by recalling an incident in Bihar. "My friend here insults me in front of the media. When he came to Gujarat I treated him like guests should be."
He blamed Nitish Kumar for exploiting and deepening the caste divide, while invoking caste loyalties at the same time.
Apart from Muslims, he tugged at the Yadav heart bringing in Lord Krishna.
"The lord came to Dwaraka in Gujarat. They need not I will take care of the Yadavs," he said as the crowd roared in affirmation.
The Muslim-Yadav combination is what sustained Lalu Yadav for nearly 20 years in Bihar.
Now that he's in jail, the votebank is everybody's dream.
While calling those 20 years the Jungle Raj, Modi was soft on Lalu.
"Laluji keeps abusing me in the media, yet when he had an accident, I called him and wished him well. I did not tell this to media because it was between us. He told the media, I didn't," Modi said this in front of at least three lakh of his supporters.
His didn't miss taking a dig at his favourite target: Rahul Gandhi. He said Congress leaders do not like the word Shahzada for Rahul.
"If they promise to put an end to dynastic politics, I will stop calling him shahzada (prince)."
He once again brought up his background to remind people that he was born into poverty, unlike Rahul who was born into privilege.
"Bihar has given India many railway ministers. I sold tea on trains. Those who sell tea on trains know more about the problems in the railways than even the rail ministers do," he said. 
He said Bihar was poor and was begging for a Rs.50,000-crore package from Delhi.
"I promise you I will return this love and affection with due interest," he said hinting at a package if he is made the Prime Minister of India.
He said all political parties only pay lip-service to Muslims, while he works to ensure all communities benefit from development.
"Bihar has a Haj quota of over 7,000 a year but only about 6,000 apply, because Muslims are poor and can't afford to perform the Haj. While Gujarat's quota allows only 4,000, but 40,000 Gujarati Muslims apply for Hajj travel because Gujarat Muslims are prosperous," he said as he repeated that his religion was India First and his mantra, if elected, will be development.
And to ensure his message went out loud and clear, he asked people to take a pledge of non-violence, saying political enemies want trouble to blemish the BJP.
"Please maintain calm and harmony," he said before the final Vande Mataram chants that have become a hallmark of his political meetings.
Read more at: http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ar-rally-nitish-kumar-vote-bank/1/320497.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

*Patna blast live: Unexploded bomb found
below dais from where Modi spoke*

Call it a touch of destiny, police discovered an
unexploded bomb just below the dais from where
the Gujarat Chief Minister and prime
ministerial candidate Narendra Modi addressed the
rally for over an hour.
As per unconfirmed ground reports, security
personnel have surrounded the spot and the
investigation is on.

http://m.firstpost.com/india/patna-...below-dais-from-where-modi-spoke-1196755.html

what a security arrangement Ishrat ke Papa.
Thank you God for keeping Modi safe.
now I get why Nitish's government refused bullet proof SUV for Modi


----------



## Jason bourne

Android said:


> *Patna blast live: Unexploded bomb found
> below dais from where Modi spoke*
> 
> Call it a touch of destiny, police discovered an
> unexploded bomb just below the dais from where
> the Gujarat Chief Minister and prime
> ministerial candidate Narendra Modi addressed the
> rally for over an hour.
> As per unconfirmed ground reports, security
> personnel have surrounded the spot and the
> investigation is on.
> 
> http://m.firstpost.com/india/patna-...below-dais-from-where-modi-spoke-1196755.html
> 
> what a security arrangement Ishrat ke Papa.
> Thank you God for keeping Modi safe.
> now I get why Nitish's government refused bullet proof SUV for Modi





Looks like fake news ... No news channel reporting that and am sure dies was chekd by modis personal guard


----------



## Jason bourne

Rahul just spoke for 15 minutes


----------



## Soumitra

Pappu sikh raha hai. Abhi to uski khelne ki umar hai


----------



## GURU DUTT

Soumitra said:


> Pappu sikh raha hai. Abhi to uski khelne ki umar hai


43 sal ki umar me bhi bachha hai...lolzzz is umer me to mere dadaji dada ban gaye the aur ye abhi bhi bachha hai....wah ri sonia kya kha ke paida kiya tha tune ye item number

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Jason bourne said:


> Rahul just spoke for 15 minutes


any video/ text of his speech ? thoda hasne ka mood hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jason bourne said:


> Rahul just spoke for 15 minutes


this is blasphemy how dare you make such fun of thundering typhoon super high sky rocketing IQ holder @ raul maino


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> any video/ text of his speech ? thoda hasne ka mood hai



http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ne...sn-t-clarify-his-isi-remark/295811?h_also_see


----------



## JanjaWeed

I really loved *Hukumdeo Narayan Yadav*'s speech in Bhojpuri. Never heard about him before, nor his speeches. But wow.. that speech in Bhojpuri was just awesome!


----------



## Jason bourne

W


JanjaWeed said:


> I really loved *Hukumdeo Narayan Yadav*'s speech in Bhojpuri. Never heard about him before, nor his speeches. But wow.. that speech in Bhojpuri was just awesome!




Wo kon he ? Kidher sauna


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> Wo kon he ? Kidher sauna



Check 16:00 onwards on the video I posted in my post # 301.


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


>


We can see such crowd in Modi's rally only. Wow according to BJP 10 Lakhs people attended.


----------



## Android

The way Modi lured People from Yadav caste by saying "I, a man from Yaduvanshi king, Sri Krishna's Dwarka (in Gujarat), promise to
take full care all Yaduvanshis in Bihar and
UP" was truly brilliant and heart touching

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawkes

Lol
Here is how pappu is showing his "huge" crowd in todays rally.

https://mobile.twitter.com/BeWithRG/status/394363266689798144?p=v


And the reply is.... 
I can't stop laughing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> I really loved *Hukumdeo Narayan Yadav*'s speech in Bhojpuri. Never heard about him before, nor his speeches. But wow.. that speech in Bhojpuri was just awesome!



HE spoke in Mathili bro, not Bhojpuri. Great speech nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> HE spoke in Mathili bro, not Bhojpuri. Great speech nonetheless.



Oh OK. Not really familiar with both these languages. Nevertheless it was a good speech & a poetic one too..


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> HE spoke in Mathili bro, not Bhojpuri. Great speech nonetheless.



What did he said cant see the video ?


----------



## Yaduveer

p


Android said:


> The way Modi lured People from Yadav caste by saying "I, a man from Yaduvanshi king, Sri Krishna's Dwarka (in Gujarat), promise to
> take full care all Yaduvanshis in Bihar and
> UP" was truly brilliant and heart touching


I would call it MASTER STROKE of a genius politician. Yadavs soldily backing SP and RJD can puncture dream of Modi becoming Prime minister.

Yadavs are getting restless under akhilesh (No development only distribution) and being leaderless in bihar after arrest of Laluji but enimosity of BJP for Yadavs was stopping them to vote for Modi.

As consolidation Yadavs are main reason routing of BJP in the Hindi Heartland. Modi has removed the last obstacle of the road leading to Delhi after associated them.

Modi ka PM banana Tay hai Rok sako to Rok ke dikhao.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

Again Media Propaganda .... They display the name of People Killed in the Blast as People held for the Blast ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Nair saab said:


> Again Media Propaganda .... They display the name of People Killed in the Blast as People held for the Blast ....



Hindus as usually not only have to die in bomb blasts but also have to suffer the insults of being called terrorists after their murder. 

Disgusting. I blame the spineless 'secular' Hindus for this state of affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

The blast seems to be a work of IM.. The Ranchi module is being credited. The use of such bombs was probably to scare people but with so many causalities their plan seems to have backfired. The way the leaders from Congress+JD-U+NCP reacted with utmost urgency, is a " Daadhi mein tinka"..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

*Rahul rally*:I don't find the video anywhere on website of newsnation.in but it was hilarious

1.NDTV claims 50k(Never shows crowd ) but Newsnation on ground shows empty chairs with very FEW(50-70 in front;claims all left before RG strted speech) People.
2.NewsNation female correspondent spoke to some guys(15-25) abt what they like about RAGA ,they say they don't like RAGA  but came here on love(Read:chaploosi) of their local MLA ,when asked about congress as a party they said they don't like it:p and don't believe it can do anything good for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> *Rahul rally*:I don't find the video anywhere on website of newsnation.in but it was hilarious
> 
> 1.NDTV claims 50k(Never shows crowd ) but Newsnation on ground shows empty chairs with very FEW(50-70 in front;claims all left before RG strted speech) People.
> 2.NewsNation female correspondent spoke to some guys(15-25) abt what they like about RAGA ,they say they don't like RAGA  but came here on love(Read:chaploosi) of their local MLA ,when asked about congress as a party they said they don't like it:p and don't believe it can do anything good for them.



NDTV is being generous.. capacity of the venue was 50k. Fact is.. RG had to delay his speech due to low turnout.. & when he spoke eventually, he only spoke for 15mins. No TV channel was showing the crowd shot at any stage. Now.. you can guess why?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Rahul Speech Video


----------



## Manvantaratruti

This is the size of the Modi Rally in Patna, Bihar even after there were 7 Bomb blasts trying to scare away the crowd !!! 






*Narendra Modi is a Legend. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

> When modi was declair PM candidate of india people said
> 
> 1 aha aab koi Muslim BJP ko vote nahi denga
> 
> 2 koi party NDA ko support nahi karengi
> 
> 3 media anti modi he
> 
> 4 modi sirf gujrat tak hi simit he



@Marxist ,@JanjaWeed @Ammyy
@RoYaL~GuJJaR @hawx @timetravel, @Puchtoon ,@Echo_419, @Sher.Khan ,@wolfschanzze @&%)@$)(!#,@Raj1990 @jha @Soumitra
@Nair saab

how position has changed since

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

@GURU DUTT , @Jason bourne ,@JanjaWeed ,@Srinivas

Rahul claims he was bitten by mosqitoes 
Communal Mosquitoes, only biting minority community

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> @GURU DUTT , @Jason bourne ,@JanjaWeed ,@Srinivas
> 
> Rahul claims he was bitten by 25000 mosqitoes
> Communal Mosquitoes, only biting minority community




This is the reasone congress dont send PAPPU to any public debate in which PAPPU has to reply without much time to think because even after all the time in the world to prepaire for speech he comes out with this kinda jokes


----------



## GURU DUTT

Star Wars said:


> @GURU DUTT , @Jason bourne ,@JanjaWeed ,@Srinivas
> 
> Rahul claims he was bitten by mosqitoes
> Communal Mosquitoes, only biting minority community


is chooootiee se kab hindustan ko mukti milegee


----------



## Jason bourne

GURU DUTT said:


> is chooootiee se kab hindustan ko mukti milegee



2014 me  agar hum sabhi sirf vote karne tak nahi per dusro ko bhi vote karvaya to paka


----------



## Infinity

Android said:


> Today everyone's having doubt regarding Modi's popularity outside Gujarat should be cleared I mean look at that crowd patiently listening and cheering for him knowing very of bomb blasts happening nearby all this far away from his home state
> @Infinity; @Bregs @Guynextdoor2; am i right guys???


Dear Lets Wait and watch...................If You go by Crowd & Twitter Followers then its your wish................I challenge you for State wise Analysis & Show me the NAMO effect...........This time its Third Front...............Be prepared to see Jaya to Maya as PM of India


----------



## Soumitra

Manvantaratruti said:


> This is the size of the Modi Rally in Patna, Bihar even after there were 7 Bomb blasts trying to scare away the crowd !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Narendra Modi is a Legend. *



Rahul Gandhi's Delhi Rally also had *HUGE* crowds


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Infinity said:


> Dear Lets Wait and watch...................If You go by Crowd & Twitter Followers then its your wish................I challenge you for State wise Analysis & Show me the NAMO effect...........This time its Third Front...............Be prepared to see Jaya to Maya as PM of India



Why not go by the love, respect and affection people have for Narendra Mod ? 

*This is the image of bomb blast in patna trying to discourage people from attending the Meeting. See how love and respect conquers Hate ? How Hope triumphs Fear ? *






Here is a image of how people saw and identified a bomb on the ground and formed a circle around it, but continued to listen to Modi. That is courage which Modi inspires. When was the last time you saw an Indian leader inspire such courage and hope ? Has hate and fear blinded you so much ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Manvantaratruti said:


> Why not go by the love, respect and affection people have for Narendra Mod ?
> 
> *This is the image of bomb blast in patna trying to discourage people from attending the Meeting. See how love and respect conquers Hate ? How Hope triumphs Fear ? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a image of how people saw and identified a bomb on the ground and formed a circle around it, but continued to listen to Modi. That is courage which Modi inspires. When was the last time you saw an Indian leader inspire such courage and hope ? Has hate and fear blinded you so much ?




Only PAPPU Ashiq can't see the love NAMO is getting from all around india


----------



## Jason bourne

*Congress, BJP councillors in Udaipur scuffle after poet recites poem eulogizing Modi*
*India TV reporter* [ Updated 28 Oct 2013, 12:11:13 ]











PRINT

FONT SIZE





*Udaipur(Rajasthan)*: Congress and BJP councillors at a "kavi sammelan" (poets' meet) here on Sunday evening scuffled with each other after a poet *Abdul Ghaffair* began reciting his poem eulogizing Narendra Modi. 








The kavi sammelan was organised as part of Depawali Dussehra Mela by Udaipur Municipal Corporation. 

As various poets recited poems making satire of the country's current crisis, poet Abdul Ghaffar rose. The audience demanded that he recite poems on Narendra Modi.

As Abdul Ghaffar recited his poem eulogizing Modi and mentioned various scams during UPA rule, Congress councillors stood up to protest. 

BJP councillors also stood up, and a big scuffle ensued. BJP youth wing workers also stepped in, and police had to create a security ring around the councillors to stop the situation turn ugly. 

Leader of Opposition in Udaipur municipal corporation Dinesh Shrimali of Congress alleged that the BJP-controlled board had deliberately asked the poets to sign in praise of Modi. 

They alleged that the poets' meet was being converted into a political forum, and would complain to the District Election Officer. 

Rajasthan will be holding Assembly polls in November.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Congress wants to curtail the live telecast of election speeches from December 2013 to May 2014 to just 30 minutes.

Congress already lost the battle of 2014. *

The Group of Ministers on Media has decided to curtail the live telecast of election speeches from December 2013 to May 2014 to just 30 minutes. This is being seen as a desperate attempt by the UPA government to ensure that television news channels do not get to telecast Narendra Modi's over-an-hour long speeches that are creating ripples.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> *Congress wants to curtail the live telecast of election speeches from December 2013 to May 2014 to just 30 minutes.
> 
> Congress already lost the battle of 2014. *
> 
> The Group of Ministers on Media has decided to curtail the live telecast of election speeches from December 2013 to May 2014 to just 30 minutes. This is being seen as a desperate attempt by the UPA government to ensure that television news channels do not get to telecast Narendra Modi's over-an-hour long speeches that are creating ripples.



*vinash kale vipreet buddhi...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Rahul Gandhi inciting communal hatred, says BJP to Election Commission*




> New Delhi: A BJP delegation today met Chief Election Commissioner VS Sampath to complain against Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi's recent speeches in the poll-bound states of Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh.
> 
> Following the 30-minute meeting, the BJP's Pinki Anand told NDTV, "The complaint alleges that Rahul Gandhi's speeches have been inflammatory and have been to invite feelings of hatred amongst members of communities and violated the model code of conduct."
> 
> "We also talked about Rahul Gandhi's statement where he says: _'UP jalaa dete hain, Kashmir jalaa dete hain'_ (they burn Uttar Pradesh and they burn Kashmir) whereas there is no such incident that has been alleged as far as any political party is concerned, least of all, the BJP. The clear target of Rahul Gandhi's speech is the BJP. He has tried to portray all the incidents as if it involves the BJP," she said.
> 
> 
> Last week, while addressing rallies in Churu and Kherli in Rajasthan, the Gandhi scion had blamed the BJP for inciting communal violence in Muzaffarnagar even while making references to violence in other states like Jammu and Kashmir and Gujarat.
> 
> The six-page complaint to the poll panel also includes Rahul Gandhi's allegation made during his Indore speech where he claimed that Pakistan's ISI was trying to reach out to Muzaffarnagar victims.
> 
> "As far as his speech in Indore is concerned, not only is it a breach of election code of conduct, but also against national security," Ms Anand said.
> 
> The BJP delegation, that included Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi, Nirmala Sitharaman, Prakash Javdekar and Satya Pal Jain, has asked for action to be taken against Rahul Gandhi, including withdrawal of the Congress' recognition as a national party.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/article/assembl...ction-commission-438416?pfrom=home-topstories



_Patna bombings are direct result of RG's actions. Only other day he stated that BJP was responsible for Muzaffarpur riots.. & the culprit captured yesterday claimed that this was a revenge act for Muzaffarpur riots. Now.. it's very clear who is feeding with bulsh!t to these gullible lot!_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

*Congress weakening National Security by destroying IB. *

The supplementary charge sheet that the Central Bureau of Investigation will file in the Ishrat Jahan case may not feature the name of Narendra Modi aide Amit Shah for lack of evidence. But it is likely to mention the names of Intelligence Bureau officers who were allegedly a part of the "conspiracy", specifically that of Rajendra Kumar, who headed the Gujarat wing of the IB at the time.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

*Why Babu Memorial became Foundation*
The Cabinet Committee on Accommodation has allotted a Type 8 bungalow on Krishna Menon Marg to the Babu Jagjivan Ram Foundation, earlier known as the Babu Jagjivan Ram Memorial. A Supreme Court judgement prohibits the allotment of bungalows to memorials, so the body changed its name to Foundation and got the accommodation. As is well known, Jagjivan Ram was Lok Sabha Speaker and congress MP Meira Kumar's father.


----------



## Soumitra

Nair saab said:


> *Congress wants to curtail the live telecast of election speeches from December 2013 to May 2014 to just 30 minutes.
> 
> Congress already lost the battle of 2014. *
> 
> The Group of Ministers on Media has decided to curtail the live telecast of election speeches from December 2013 to May 2014 to just 30 minutes. This is being seen as a desperate attempt by the UPA government to ensure that television news channels do not get to telecast Narendra Modi's over-an-hour long speeches that are creating ripples.


Pappu to sirf 15 minute bolta hai. Uski poori speech telecast ho jayegi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Pappu to sirf 15 minute bolta hai. Uski poori speech telecast ho jayegi.



Apni ghar ki kahani sunane may kitna waqt lagta hain? Maybe they should bring it down to 5 mins instead!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Narendra Modi could be targeted, Intelligence Bureau wrote to Bihar Police*




> Patna: A letter sent to the Bihar Police just five days ago warned that Narendra Modi, the BJP's candidate for Prime Minister, could be "targeted by rabid groups." The letter, sent by the Intelligence Bureau's branch in Patna, counters the claim by the Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar that there was no warning from central or state intelligence agencies that Mr Modi or his supporters could be targeted at the massive rally he held on Sunday.
> 
> Just before that rally began, six people were killed and 83 injured in a series of crude bomb explosions.
> 
> The police says the attack was the work of the Indian Mujahideen, though the terror group has not claimed responsibility.
> 
> 
> On October 23, a letter sent by Vivek Shrivastava, Joint Director of the Intelligence Bureau in Bihar, warned that "Narendra Modi, being perceived as a leader of Hindus, invokes a fair degree of dissent from a number of radical Muslim groups and may be targeted by rabid groups." The letter also stressed the "vulnerability" of Mr Modi given the recent arrest of the Mujahideen founder, Yasin Bhatkal, and the recent activities of local cells of the terror group.
> 
> The Bihar Police countered that the same letter did not offer specifics. "Presently there is no threat to the security of the VVIP visiting Patna was the first line of the letter," said Abhayanand, the Director General of Bihar Police, reading out the note to reporters this evening.
> 
> Sources also confirm that after Mr Modi was declared the BJP's choice for prime minister last month, central intelligence agencies warned all state governments that different groups were prepping to target him, and therefore any state visited by him for election rallies or other meetings should be on high alert and ensure that the leader is given maximum security.
> http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/n...-bihar-police-438505?pfrom=home-lateststories




_Oh well.. it's here, out in the open. Instead of treating Modi as political opponent, Nitish Kumar treated him as political enemy. His connivance from day 1, either trying to disrupt Modi's rally by inviting the President or giving lax security to Modi will only backfire on him badly. _


----------



## Ammyy

Manvantaratruti said:


> Why not go by the love, respect and affection people have for Narendra Mod ?
> 
> *This is the image of bomb blast in patna trying to discourage people from attending the Meeting. See how love and respect conquers Hate ? How Hope triumphs Fear ? *
> 
> Here is a image of how people saw and identified a bomb on the ground and formed a circle around it, but continued to listen to Modi. That is courage which Modi inspires. When was the last time you saw an Indian leader inspire such courage and hope ? Has hate and fear blinded you so much ?




Man I am speech less .... Terrorist want to create stampede but courage of people just awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Jason bourne said:


>



Sorry to compare a political rally with a holly place but this crowd looks like makka & madina.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Ammyy said:


> Sorry to compare a political rally with a holly place but this crowd looks like makka & madina.



LOL. That is exactly the thought that came to my mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## malgudi

Nair saab said:


> *Congress wants to curtail the live telecast of election speeches from December 2013 to May 2014 to just 30 minutes.
> 
> Congress already lost the battle of 2014. *
> 
> The Group of Ministers on Media has decided to curtail the live telecast of election speeches from December 2013 to May 2014 to just 30 minutes. This is being seen as a desperate attempt by the UPA government to ensure that television news channels do not get to telecast Narendra Modi's over-an-hour long speeches that are creating ripples.



A cheap shot, but it really doesnt matter. A 30 min speech by Rahul Gandhi is enough to inspire people to vote for BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

WTF salaman khurshid : shinde has done what we all have done ....chuuuti.... he sab ke sab sale ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indopak

*Patna serial blasts: Among dead and injured are students, Modi fans and the curious*

*"The attacks have made us more determined to support Modi"*

Hari Om Singh from Badi Malala village under Sarmera police station of Nalanda has a wound nearly an inch deep in his back from shrapnel. Singh, who said he was a heart patient, does light farm jobs in the village, and had come to  Patna to listen to Narendra Modi who he believes has some “fresh ideas”.

Singh said over 200 men from his village work in Gujarat. _*“I wonder why Nitish Kumar has such intense hatred for the man in whose state our boys earn their livelihoods,” Singh said.*_

The toll from the bombing rose to six on Monday. Among the dead and over 90 injured were BJP workers and supporters and college students who had gone to see the “strong and radical” Gujarat chief minister.

_*A group of students had come from a village in Jehanabad; some among them suffered injuries, but on Monday, the youths said they were now “more determined to extend support” to Modi.*_

*Munna Srivastava of Mirganj in Gopalganj district died in one of the blasts. Srivastava was not a member of the BJP, but would often carry the party’s flag at local functions and give speeches. He was sitting near a large TV screen at Gandhi Maidan.*

Four others who were killed — *Rajnarain Singh from Gaurichak near Patna, Vikas Kumar from Kaimur, Bharat Rajak from Supaul and Prem Kumar from Madhubani — were common people who had gone to attend the rally.* The sixth victim, who died late on Sunday night, has not been identified.

*Mohammed Tariq, one of the accused, is very critical and on ventilator support in a Patna hospital. Four of the six blasts in Gandhi Maidan took place near TV screens.*

Rajnish Kumar, a BA Part I student from Jehanabad recovering in the emergency ward of Patna Medical College Hospital, said: “As we were moving towads the statue of Mahatma Gandhi, there was a commotion. Some people seemed to have spotted a bomb. I tried to get away, but there was an explosion, and shrapnel hit my hand.”

Rajnish’s friend Nitish said he was thrown six feet away as the bomb went off. _*“We had heard so much about Modi and we wanted to see him in person. The attacks have made us more determined to support him,” Nitish said.*_

Jitendra Mistry, a mechanic, was wounded in the head and stomach in the Regent Cinema blast. He said he was the vice-president of the Fatuah Nagar BJP unit, and had been associated with the party for a decade. “I wanted to see Modi from close,” he said.

*Mistry complained that despite the state government’s promise that those injured in the attacks would be treated for free, he had had to buy medicines from outside the hospital.*

Anil Kumar Singh, Shambhu Singh and Ramagya Singh from Mokama said they were watching proceedings on the large screen when a bomb went off. “We were lying injured, and passersby took us to hospital,” Shambhu Singh said. *Chief Minister Nitish Kumar, Singh said, had “forgotten” the people who voted him to power.*
_
*“Even in hospital, I wanted to know what Modi said at the rally,” he said.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

*CSDS pre-election opinion poll on BJP*: 

MP: *160/224*, Chattisgarh: *60/90*, Rajasthan: *115/200* & Delhi: *32/70*.



_CG MP RJ ~tilt towards BJP,big or small but win is 4 sure 'if' they dn't try sometime unusual to mess this up.Delhi after king harsha is interesting._

*Update*

Yashwant deshmukh of cvoter saying that BJP is messing up in Ticket selection in MP and CG,cong Seamless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

indopak said:


> *Patna serial blasts: Among dead and injured are students, Modi fans and the curious*
> 
> *"The attacks have made us more determined to support Modi"*
> 
> Hari Om Singh from Badi Malala village under Sarmera police station of Nalanda has a wound nearly an inch deep in his back from shrapnel. Singh, who said he was a heart patient, does light farm jobs in the village, and had come to  Patna to listen to Narendra Modi who he believes has some “fresh ideas”.
> 
> Singh said over 200 men from his village work in Gujarat. _*“I wonder why Nitish Kumar has such intense hatred for the man in whose state our boys earn their livelihoods,” Singh said.*_
> 
> The toll from the bombing rose to six on Monday. Among the dead and over 90 injured were BJP workers and supporters and college students who had gone to see the “strong and radical” Gujarat chief minister.
> 
> _*A group of students had come from a village in Jehanabad; some among them suffered injuries, but on Monday, the youths said they were now “more determined to extend support” to Modi.*_
> 
> *Munna Srivastava of Mirganj in Gopalganj district died in one of the blasts. Srivastava was not a member of the BJP, but would often carry the party’s flag at local functions and give speeches. He was sitting near a large TV screen at Gandhi Maidan.*
> 
> Four others who were killed — *Rajnarain Singh from Gaurichak near Patna, Vikas Kumar from Kaimur, Bharat Rajak from Supaul and Prem Kumar from Madhubani — were common people who had gone to attend the rally.* The sixth victim, who died late on Sunday night, has not been identified.
> 
> *Mohammed Tariq, one of the accused, is very critical and on ventilator support in a Patna hospital. Four of the six blasts in Gandhi Maidan took place near TV screens.*
> 
> Rajnish Kumar, a BA Part I student from Jehanabad recovering in the emergency ward of Patna Medical College Hospital, said: “As we were moving towads the statue of Mahatma Gandhi, there was a commotion. Some people seemed to have spotted a bomb. I tried to get away, but there was an explosion, and shrapnel hit my hand.”
> 
> Rajnish’s friend Nitish said he was thrown six feet away as the bomb went off. _*“We had heard so much about Modi and we wanted to see him in person. The attacks have made us more determined to support him,” Nitish said.*_
> 
> Jitendra Mistry, a mechanic, was wounded in the head and stomach in the Regent Cinema blast. He said he was the vice-president of the Fatuah Nagar BJP unit, and had been associated with the party for a decade. “I wanted to see Modi from close,” he said.
> 
> *Mistry complained that despite the state government’s promise that those injured in the attacks would be treated for free, he had had to buy medicines from outside the hospital.*
> 
> Anil Kumar Singh, Shambhu Singh and Ramagya Singh from Mokama said they were watching proceedings on the large screen when a bomb went off. “We were lying injured, and passersby took us to hospital,” Shambhu Singh said. *Chief Minister Nitish Kumar, Singh said, had “forgotten” the people who voted him to power.*
> _*“Even in hospital, I wanted to know what Modi said at the rally,” he said.*_



Very touchy! people have so much love for this man ,he MUST do the needful when he comes to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Rahul Gandi Aka Shezada says Metro Train was given to Delhi by Congress and shila Dikshit ...*









*
This the Photo of Atalji and Advaniji testing the first Metro Train in Delhi of which work was started in 1998 under NDA and completed on 2002... *


----------



## jha

Yesterday's blast and the subsequent attempts to cover up the huge security lapses have cost Nitish some loyal voters. His and his police's cover up that no information was sent about the dangers has blown up in his face. The statements from the likes of Sabir Ali , Taareeq Anwar and Digvijay Singh have solidified the suspicion that a certain section of society is being appeased at the cost of national security. Biharis are feeling unsafe and very soon JD-U will start feeling the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MST

*Development, not riots, is an issue: Muslim youth*

Thousands of Muslim youth attend BJP's Hoonkar Rally.
----------------------
PATNA: *The presence of Muslim youths at Hoonkar Rally was significant and many of them said they were supporting NaMo because he was committed to development. *

Mohd Ekram, a young self-employed businessman from Kaimur, who had come to Patna to attend the rally, said: "We want development. NaMo has proved his mettle in Gujarat. I have personally seen it, even in remote areas of Gujarat." 

A young Muslim woman from Kishanganj had a similar opinion. When asked about the 2002 riots in Gujarat, she said, "Gujarat riots are no longer an issue for younger generation. Gujarat has marched much ahead of Bihar." 

For Irfan Ahmad of Kishanganj district, "Gujarat riots in 2002 took place when I was barely 10-year-old. But, since then, I have not heard of any such violence." 

Mohd Amir Hasan, a convent educated professional from Kaluahi block in Madhubani district, said the presence of Muslim youths in good number at the rally proved Modi's popularity. 

A young student, Sarwar from Sonhar village in Rohtas district, said the situation had improved since 2002 Gujarat riots. "Nobody wants to remember those days now," he said. 

*A sizeable number of Muslim youths had come from Darbhanga, Madhubani, Kishanganj, Katihar, Bhagalpur, Sitamarhi, Kaimur, Patna and Nalanda districts*. *Arun K Paswan from Madhepur in Madhubani said more than 10,000 people, including 1000 Muslim youths of the district, had come to the rally. *

A large number of Muslim youths admitted that they had come to listen to Modi who is the PM candidate. "I wanted to know about his vision for development as well as maintaining communal peace and harmony in the country." 

Another one quipped, "*We liked his statement that more than 40,000 Muslims of Gujarat had applied for haj this year.*" 

*A middle-aged Muslim businessman was forthright when he said riots were not an issue in modern days. *In Bihar, riots have also taken places in places like Nawada and Bagaha. *"We have to march ahead. If development takes place, Gujarat riots will become a thing of the past.* During the last one decade, no riot has taken place in Gujarat," said another Muslim youth from Phulwarisharif.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Congress asks Election Commission to hide lotus ponds in Madhya Pradesh from voters*

JABALPUR: The Congress is upset about lotuses in full autumn bloom in water bodies of Mahakaushal, Malwa and Bundelkhand regions in poll-bound Madhya Pradesh. The party on Monday wrote to the Election Commission (EC) to "hide" the national flower from public view so that voters aren't unfairly drawn to the BJP symbol.

Demanding a level-playing field, the MP Congress urged the EC for suitable directions to cover all ponds where the lotus is cultivated to be sold across the country.

BJP spokesperson Vishwas Sarang hit back, saying it showed the "mental bankruptcy and despondency" of Congress. "It means people should start covering their hands because it is the symbol of the party," he said.

However, the odd request has totally flummoxed Jabalpur election officer Rajesh Jain. He said he was not authorized to take a call on such an issue and would refer it to his superiors.

If stone elephants (BSP's symbol) could be seen as having a possible impact on polls in UP so can the lotus in MP, argued Congress corporator Amar Chand Bawaria.

"We have more than 40 constituencies spanning Dhanpur, Gotegon, Deori, Barela, Bargi, Bhedaghat, Magarmoha, Panagar, Usner, Gosalpur, Sihora, in and around Jabalpur, Hoshangabad, Pipariya and Sohagpur besides Dhar, Dewas belt in Malwa along with pockets in Bundelkhand where lotus farming is undertaken on a large scale," Congress corporator Amar Chand Bawaria.

The EC ordered draping of Mayawati's stone elephants across parks and memorials in Lucknow and other places in UP the run-up to the polls. The elephants were covered with sheets because the poll panel did not want BSP's symbol to unfairly affect the voters.

"Going by the same argument, Congress does not want the lotus crop to influence our chances adversely by making voters think about BJP," Bawaria said.

Another local Congress leader Manmohan Agrawal said district election officer in Dhar, CB Singh, already assured that a pond adjacent to a polling booth in Manawar constituency would be draped with a canvas during the elections. "We are demanding a similar assurance in all constituencies where lotuses abound," he said.

Agarwal recalled how AICC general secretary Digvijaya Singh had led a delegation to the EC in 2008 with a demand that Class VI social sciences textbooks in government schools be taken off as they carried the imprint of lotus. "The CEC had expressed displeasure with the MP government and given it a two-week deadline to carry out the necessary changes. I am sure the commission will take cognizance of this issue as well," he said.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Pradesh-from-voters/articleshow/24834216.cms


----------



## Jason bourne

Hahahaha pathetic


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Patna serial blasts: 2 IM human bombers were to target Modi, plan blew up due to timer battery error






Patna/New Delhi: There were two Indian Mujahideen human bombers getting ready in Patna on Sunday morning to target BJP leader Narendra Modi and others, but their carefully laid plan collapsed due to a mistake in changing timer battery, say investigators.

NIA and local police sources said, the plan was on the lines of May 21, 1991 attack in Sriperumbudur in which an LTTE human bomber blew herself up killing Rajiv Gandhi. 

Arrested Imtiaz Ansari and Ainul, who was killed at Patna station while changing the timer battery, were tasked to work as human bombers, sources said. The duo was asked to place bombs at selected places, and then tie themselves with explosives to act as human bombs. 

*Imtiaz was asked to target Narendra Modi and was asked to somehow manage to reach the dais, say investigators.*

Ainul was tasked to stay below the dais, but the premature blast at Patna railway station foiled their diabolical plan. While fleeing from the station, Imtiaz Ansari was caught, even as his associate Ainul lay critical and later succumbed to injuries. 

Investigators say, the entire plan was chalked out in Ranchi under the leadership of Tehsin Akhtar alias Monu, the new operational chief of IM. Three different teams were set up. Tensin and Waqas arranged the explosives and sent them to the team members. Bombs that were used in Patna were assembled in Ranchi.

NIA sources said, Tehsin had gone to Pushkar near Ajmer in Rajasthan, before coming to Ranchi to create his modile. Apart from seven IEDs (improvised explosive devices) that exploded, eight more IEDs were recovered by police.Investigators found similar type of timers were used both in Bodh Gaya and in Patna. 

The nearest blast that took place near Modi's dais, was 400 metre away. No bombs were found on the dais, in the D area or at the back of the dais. Thee jammer near the podium was installed by Additional DGP, IG and DIG level officers who had come from Gujarat.

According to police, Imtiaz, who was arrested by the Railway Protection Force after the battery bomb exploded injuring his partner Tariq alias Ainul, had a piece of paper with seven mobile phone numbers on it.It was Imtiaz who provided police with all the initial leads. Police may consider flying Tariq to Delhi for treatment.

"Tehseen and Haider were in the second team, and Taufiq and Niman in the third," Patna SSP Manu Maharaj said. 

"By the time Ainul and Imtiaz were arrested, their associates had planted pipe bombs at Gandhi Maidan." Maharaj said Imtiaz had told interrogators that their brief was to create panic and trigger a stampede, but police thinks otherwise.

Rajesh Chandra, additional director general of police, Special Branch, said the nine-inch pipe bombs were hidden in holes left behind in the grass by bamboo poles that were erected for a CPI rally on October 26. The bombs were fitted with timers, Chandra said.






http://www.indiatvnews.com/crime/ne...m-human-bombers-were-to-target-modi-4233.html


----------



## Nair saab

*Patna blasts mastermind Tehseen Akhtar is nephew of JD(U) leader: Report*

*



*

*Mujahideen operative Tehseen Akhtar, who is allegedly the mastermind of Sunday's Patna serial blasts that left six dead and over 50 injured, is the nephew of a Janata Dal (United) leader from Bihar, reports claimed on Tuesday.*

*Taki Akhtar is the JD(U) leader in Samastipur district, Bihar. *

According to a report published in a daily, Taki has always denied any ties with Tehseen. The Akhtars are residents of Maniarpur village of Samastipur, about 100 km from Patna. 

Seven blasts took place on Sunday, six of which occured in and around the Gandhi Maidan where Bharatiya Janata Party's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi later addressed a rally. Tahseen Akhtar is considered to be close to Yasin Bhatkal, the man who co-founded Indian Mujahideen. In the last few months, the National Investigation Agency (NIA) on more than 10 occasions raided his native village but failed to find him. 

Earlier, the NIA issued an arrest warrant against Tahseen Akhtar, and also announced a reward of Rs 10 lakh for information that could lead to his arrest. 


http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...akhtar-is-nephew-of-jdu-leader-report-1910563


http://zeenews.india.com/news/bihar...d-is-nephew-of-jd-u-leader-report_886630.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*LOL LOL LOL Nitish Slammed in Face by his own Party Leaders in his own JDU Rally ... 

JDU leader Shivanand Tiwari praises Modi, attacks Nitish*

Patna: *Janata Dal United leader Shivanand Tiwari embarrassed his party by openly praising Bharatiya Janata Party prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi at the party's convention in Rajgir on Tuesday.* He then went on to attack party leader and Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar.

"JDU's alliance with the BJP was working fine. JDU broke ties with the BJP because of national politics. BJP elevated Narendra Modi, who comes from a very humble ground. He has struggled a lot to reach where he is today and for this I admire him a lot. We will fight him but we should also be aware of his strengths," he said as Nitish Kumar and other JDU leaders looked on.

*Questioning why Nitish Kumar was jealous of Modi, Tiwari praised Modi's 'modest background'.* "I am an old colleague of yours Nitishji, I would be happy when my friends will move ahead. This demand for special package for Bihar was my idea," he said.

Tiwari added, "We don't want to be the Prime Minister. When someone is shining, what is the harm in working together with a large heart? Why are you jealous," Tiwari questioned, leading to an uproar at the convention. 

Many may raise questions if Tiwari is keen on joining the BJP. Shivanand Tiwari has been unhappy at being sidelined within the JD(U). He was recently removed as the spokesperson of the party.

His term as the Rajya Sabha MP, too, is coming to an end and there is a possibility that he may not get a second term. Along with JD(U) chief Sharad Yadav, he has been of the view that it was a mistake for Nitish to have snapped off ties with the BJP. 

Tiwari in fact has an image of being a political turncoat who was with RJD while Lalu Prasad was in power and then moved to JD(U) as Nitish's clout grew in Bihar.

http://ibnlive.in.com/news/jdu-leader-shivanand-tiwari-praises-modi-attacks-nitish/431162-3-232.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

The pipe bomb has an ISI mark, what more proof do you need ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

*HAHAHA MODI is DIVISIVE ,He divided JDU*


----------



## Nair saab

Congressi Pigs going crazy !!!

*Congress asks Election Commission to hide lotus ponds in Madhya Pradesh from voters   *









http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Pradesh-from-voters/articleshow/24834216.cms


----------



## kurup

Soumitra said:


> *Congress asks Election Commission to hide lotus ponds in Madhya Pradesh from voters*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Pradesh-from-voters/articleshow/24834216.cms



Pathetic .........


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> *Congress asks Election Commission to hide lotus ponds in Madhya Pradesh from voters*
> 
> JABALPUR: The Congress is upset about lotuses in full autumn bloom in water bodies of Mahakaushal, Malwa and Bundelkhand regions in poll-bound Madhya Pradesh. The party on Monday wrote to the Election Commission (EC) to "hide" the national flower from public view so that voters aren't unfairly drawn to the BJP symbol.
> 
> Demanding a level-playing field, the MP Congress urged the EC for suitable directions to cover all ponds where the lotus is cultivated to be sold across the country.
> 
> BJP spokesperson Vishwas Sarang hit back, saying it showed the "mental bankruptcy and despondency" of Congress. "It means people should start covering their hands because it is the symbol of the party," he said.
> 
> However, the odd request has totally flummoxed Jabalpur election officer Rajesh Jain. He said he was not authorized to take a call on such an issue and would refer it to his superiors.
> 
> If stone elephants (BSP's symbol) could be seen as having a possible impact on polls in UP so can the lotus in MP, argued Congress corporator Amar Chand Bawaria.
> 
> "We have more than 40 constituencies spanning Dhanpur, Gotegon, Deori, Barela, Bargi, Bhedaghat, Magarmoha, Panagar, Usner, Gosalpur, Sihora, in and around Jabalpur, Hoshangabad, Pipariya and Sohagpur besides Dhar, Dewas belt in Malwa along with pockets in Bundelkhand where lotus farming is undertaken on a large scale," Congress corporator Amar Chand Bawaria.
> 
> The EC ordered draping of Mayawati's stone elephants across parks and memorials in Lucknow and other places in UP the run-up to the polls. The elephants were covered with sheets because the poll panel did not want BSP's symbol to unfairly affect the voters.
> 
> "Going by the same argument, Congress does not want the lotus crop to influence our chances adversely by making voters think about BJP," Bawaria said.
> 
> Another local Congress leader Manmohan Agrawal said district election officer in Dhar, CB Singh, already assured that a pond adjacent to a polling booth in Manawar constituency would be draped with a canvas during the elections. "We are demanding a similar assurance in all constituencies where lotuses abound," he said.
> 
> Agarwal recalled how AICC general secretary Digvijaya Singh had led a delegation to the EC in 2008 with a demand that Class VI social sciences textbooks in government schools be taken off as they carried the imprint of lotus. "The CEC had expressed displeasure with the MP government and given it a two-week deadline to carry out the necessary changes. I am sure the commission will take cognizance of this issue as well," he said.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Pradesh-from-voters/articleshow/24834216.cms




People... start hiding your hand henceforth so that voters aren't unfairly drawn to the Congress symbol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL. That is exactly the thought that came to my mind.



btw why are displaying Sanja


Nair saab said:


> Congressi Pigs going crazy !!!
> 
> *Congress asks Election Commission to hide lotus ponds in Madhya Pradesh from voters   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Pradesh-from-voters/articleshow/24834216.cms



Hum apna phool chupayenge... kya aap apna hath katwa doge Congressio?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

*Kaboom... If Patel was our first prime minister ..things will be diffrant--- narendra modi *


----------



## Jason bourne

*Kaboom... If Patel was our first prime minister ..things will be diffrant--- narendra modi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

JanjaWeed said:


> btw why are displaying Sanja



I don't understand the question. What is Sanja ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Manvantaratruti said:


> I don't understand the question. What is Sanja ?



oh... i though i didn't submit that post. I was meant to ask you why are you displaying Sanjay Jha's pic in your avatar?


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> oh... i though i didn't submit that post. I was meant to ask you why are you displaying Sanjay Jha's pic in your avatar?



Its not sanjay jhas pic its modis pic


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Its not sanjay jhas pic its modis pic



Just being sarcy, my friend!


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> Just being sarcy, my friend!



Lol even in sarcy dnt cmpr modi with sanju

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> *Congress asks Election Commission to hide lotus ponds in Madhya Pradesh from voters*
> 
> JABALPUR: The Congress is upset about lotuses in full autumn bloom in water bodies of Mahakaushal, Malwa and Bundelkhand regions in poll-bound Madhya Pradesh. The party on Monday wrote to the Election Commission (EC) to "hide" the national flower from public view so that voters aren't unfairly drawn to the BJP symbol.
> 
> Demanding a level-playing field, the MP Congress urged the EC for suitable directions to cover all ponds where the lotus is cultivated to be sold across the country.
> 
> BJP spokesperson Vishwas Sarang hit back, saying it showed the "mental bankruptcy and despondency" of Congress. "It means people should start covering their hands because it is the symbol of the party," he said.
> 
> However, the odd request has totally flummoxed Jabalpur election officer Rajesh Jain. He said he was not authorized to take a call on such an issue and would refer it to his superiors.
> 
> If stone elephants (BSP's symbol) could be seen as having a possible impact on polls in UP so can the lotus in MP, argued Congress corporator Amar Chand Bawaria.
> 
> "We have more than 40 constituencies spanning Dhanpur, Gotegon, Deori, Barela, Bargi, Bhedaghat, Magarmoha, Panagar, Usner, Gosalpur, Sihora, in and around Jabalpur, Hoshangabad, Pipariya and Sohagpur besides Dhar, Dewas belt in Malwa along with pockets in Bundelkhand where lotus farming is undertaken on a large scale," Congress corporator Amar Chand Bawaria.
> 
> The EC ordered draping of Mayawati's stone elephants across parks and memorials in Lucknow and other places in UP the run-up to the polls. The elephants were covered with sheets because the poll panel did not want BSP's symbol to unfairly affect the voters.
> 
> "Going by the same argument, Congress does not want the lotus crop to influence our chances adversely by making voters think about BJP," Bawaria said.
> 
> Another local Congress leader Manmohan Agrawal said district election officer in Dhar, CB Singh, already assured that a pond adjacent to a polling booth in Manawar constituency would be draped with a canvas during the elections. "We are demanding a similar assurance in all constituencies where lotuses abound," he said.
> 
> Agarwal recalled how AICC general secretary Digvijaya Singh had led a delegation to the EC in 2008 with a demand that Class VI social sciences textbooks in government schools be taken off as they carried the imprint of lotus. "The CEC had expressed displeasure with the MP government and given it a two-week deadline to carry out the necessary changes. I am sure the commission will take cognizance of this issue as well," he said.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Pradesh-from-voters/articleshow/24834216.cms



*EC rejects 'absurd' Congress demand to hide lotus ponds in poll-bound Madhya Pradesh*

NEW DELHI: The Election Commission (EC) has refused to entertain the bizarre demand of Congress's Madhya Pradesh unit to "hide" lotusponds in Mahakoshal, Malwa and Bundelkhand regions of the state, terming it as "absurd" and "an insult to the intelligence of the voter". 

"The Congress's reasoning that lotus ponds can swing the poll in favour of the BJP, which has 'lotus' as its poll symbol, is "ridiculous" and granting such a request would amount to undermining the intelligence of the voter," a senior EC official told TOI. "Going by that argument, even handshakes should be banned as it could be interpreted as an act meant to disturb the level-playing field in favour of the Congress, which holds the 'hand' as poll symbol," he added.

The Madhya Pradesh Congress was reportedly encouraged to seek "covering" of the state's lotus ponds — based on an earlier EC order directing the erstwhile Mayawati government in Uttar Pradesh to cover all statues of the elephant, the BSP's poll symbol — during the 2012 state poll. Stone replicas of elephant erected in Ambedkar parks and memorials across the state were veiled until the polls were completed, after the EC took the view that looking at the elephants could cause undue influence on the voters' mind. 

The ruling was questioned by many, but the Commission stood its ground. TOI has now learnt that a section of the commission had opposed the covering of the "elephant statues in Uttar Pradesh" when the issue came up for discussion. It was emphasized that the voter does not exercise his franchise by looking at statues but chooses the right candidate based on his standing/performance and policies of the party he represents.

"However, this section was in a minority, with the result that the majority view favouring covering of the elephant statues prevailed," said an EC official. 

The Congress's Madhya Pradesh unit had on Monday written to the EC requesting it to "hide" from public view the lotus ponds across Mahakaushal, Malwa and Bundelkhand regions so that voters were not unfairly drawn to the BJP symbol. 

Demanding a level-playing field, the Congress urged the EC for suitable directions to cover all ponds where the lotus is cultivated to be sold across the country.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...bound-Madhya-Pradesh/articleshow/24887650.cms


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Lol even in sarcy dnt cmpr modi with sanju



ya.. you are right! my bad


----------



## jha

I feel Sharad Yadav is also not fully in support of this NDA's split.. Shivanand Tiwari is true to some extent. JD-U really has no leaders at many LS seats. Nitish has been handling the party pretty badly and Sharad Yadav is being sidelined .

Some of the seating MLAs / MPs are thinking over their future in JD-U. After the election JD-U might head for a split..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Just heard that One more leader attacked Nitish's way of running party. Would have been better if the video for whole shiri was available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Just heard that One more leader attacked Nitish's way of running party. Would have been better if the video for whole shiri was available.



Yes a bald fat guy was also criticising nitish ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Just heard that One more leader attacked Nitish's way of running party. Would have been better if the video for whole shiri was available.


It was Narendra Singh of JDU.


----------



## Chronos

Jason bourne said:


> *Yes a bald fat guy *was also criticising nitish ..



That doesn't narrow it much, could be thousands of politicians in India


----------



## Jason bourne

Ravi Nair said:


> That doesn't narrow it much, could be thousands of politicians in India



We r talking abt JDU not all politician of india and the name was given by Kaykay


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> Yesterday's blast and the subsequent attempts to cover up the huge security lapses have cost Nitish some loyal voters. His and his police's cover up that no information was sent about the dangers has blown up in his face. The statements from the likes of Sabir Ali , Taareeq Anwar and Digvijay Singh have solidified the suspicion *that a certain section of society is being appeased at the cost of national security. *Biharis are feeling unsafe and very soon JD-U will start feeling the same.



I can't imagine who that is


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi is going to meet people who died in patana blast on 2nd nov.


----------



## Jason bourne

Aaj PAPPU ki do rallies he UP me


----------



## Jason bourne

*Narendra Modi to visit Bihar to meet families of blasts victims*

*PATNA: BJP's prime ministerial candidateNarendra Modi will visit Bihar again on November 2 to meet the families of six victims of the Patna serial blasts, former Bihar deputy chief minister Sushil Kumar Modi said on Wednesday.
Modi will arrive in Patna by a special helicopter and visit families of serial blast victims in different districts and express his condolence to the affected families, the state BJP leader said.
Serial blasts had rocked Modi's 'Hunkar rally' at the historic Gandhi Maidan on October 27, in which six persons were killed and 82 others sustained injuries.
Congress had criticised Modi for going ahead with the Patna rally despite the blasts, saying "after an event like this happens, you should give up whatever happens".
Union minister Salman Khurshid slammed Modi, saying that instead of attending to those injured in the blasts he went ahead with the rally.
"Should you not attend to people who were hurt? Should you not try to find out what has happened? He continued with his speech ....much worse....much worse," he had said.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> I can't imagine who that is



No need to imagine.. They come in all sizes, classes and religions and are often called as Chamchas... Bihar government is being run by chamchas and Nitish is loosing his contact with ground level supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhaio pappu ne fir kuch gadbad kardi news chanl bara rahi thi aab kya kardiya bizzare statment ...


----------



## Puchtoon

*Modi*:Mitron......agar gupta vansha ko yaad karen chandragupta ki rajneeti hame prerna deti hai
*Nitish*:Modi said ...........chandragupta maurya was gupta king
*(Psuedo Journo) Shankasana*:Nitish is right
*Con(gie)s*:We told you modi is liar

*FACT*:Chandragupta was a GUPTA king whose capital was also patna.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> *Modi*:Mitron......agar gupta vansha ko yaad karen chandragupta ki rajneeti hame prerna deti hai
> *Nitish*:Modi said ...........chandragupta maurya was gupta king
> *(Psuedo Journo) Shankasana*:Nitish is right
> *Con(gie)s*:We told you modi is liar
> 
> *FACT*:Chandragupta was a GUPTA king whose capital was also patna.



Looks like Nitish, Gongressis & their pimps sitting inside the TV studio needs to take some history lessons. Only a fool will confuse Chandragupta of Gupta empire to Chandragupta Maurya of Mauryan empire!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

*Modi*:Bhaiyon behno ......Bihar ki ye dharti uski takat kya thi jab sikandar aya ..jab sikandar aya wo yahan par sara vishwa vijaya karke aya tha..aur jab bihar se loha lene ki baat ayi ...kya haal hua Mitron ?
_
Din-e-illahi ka bebak beda, naksha jiska aqsa-e-alam mei pahucha|
kiye paanch sau paar sato samandar, na aman mei thithka na gulzam mei jhijhka||
wo dooba dohab-e mei Ganga ke akar, wo dooba dohab-e mei Ganga ke akar||_

The One who was (like) the unchecked ship of God, the One whose map stretched beyond this world|
The One who crossed the seven oceans with ease, the One who rested not in peace nor balked in adversity||
He drowned, when came to the Gangetic land||

ye takat thi hamare sainikon ki unhon ne sikandar ko yahan parast kiya...usko maar krke bheja..is bhoomi me ese veer paida hue..ye bhoomi veero ka gaurav karti he ...is bhoomi ke sainaniyon ke sikandar ki itihas pe kalima laga di thi...*usi bhoomi par*.......*hindustan *ki seema par..mere bihar ke jawan bharat maan ki rakhsha kar rahe the...

*Nitish*:Modi said ...........Alexander came to Bihar and was killed on the Ganges
*(Psuedo Journo) Shankasana*:Nitish is right
*Con(gie)s*:We told you modi is liar

*FACT*:Read what he said yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

*India attained her Golden age under the Guptas.* The greatest period of Hindu art and culture was from this period. And Chandragupta II or Chandragupta Vikramaditya was one of the greatest of the Gupta Kings. He was also one of the greatest rulers in Indias history. *The Gupta dynasty had at its core todays Bihar and capital at Pataliputra now Patna *

The paid media a gone so much blind in hating Modi that it can only continue to make bigger fools of themselves. Its they who need the history lessions not Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

4 send to attain 72 virgins in Muzaffarnagar Today... Don't Provoke Us again...


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> 4 send to attain 72 virgins in Muzaffarnagar Today... Don't Provoke Us again...


Dude that's totally uncalled for and completely unnecessary comment.


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> Dude that's totally uncalled for and completely unnecessary comment.


U know who where they ... They where thugs destroying farm and injuring farmers... they where killed by Police and Farmers who rounded them up... they where firing at Police ... what comment do u expect from me...

http://www.jagran.com/news/national-four-killed-in-fresh-riots-in-muzaffarnager-10832150.html


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> U know who where they ... They where thugs destroying farm and injuring farmers... they where killed by Police and Farmers who rounded them up... they where firing at Police ... what comment do u expect from me...


I am not complaining about thugs being wasted, and had police acted on earlier incidences things wouldn't have flared up again. I am not saying we shouldn't reply back we must and we will, but that post of yours makes it sound like as if we are hunting them just for being from a particular religion and no other reason.


----------



## jha

*Desperate Nitish's secular bunkum and Hitler punch




Hitting you with Hitler is the desperate secularist's last resort. And we know that [URL='http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/nitish-kumar-narendra-modi-made-in-chine-id-cards-hunkar-rally-hitler/1/320812.html']Nitish Kumar, secularist extraordinaire, is desperate

Click to expand...





 . Very desperate.

So, in the Nitish country, Adolf Modi may have survived the bomb but he can't escape the secular salvo from the paramount leader of Pataliputra. 

There's a problem though. Whenever your next door secularist deploys words such as Hitler and fascism, the victim invariably is history.

When you call a decisive leader a Hitler or fascist , a communal clash round the corner another Auschwitz, you are belittling the original horror; you are reducing history to the size of your mind. Don't we know that the size of our provincial secularist's mind is shrinking faster than his constituency?


It is the intellectually lazy rhetorician's easy jibe, this loose usage of words resonant with history. The jibe is an insult to the millions who boarded those cattle trains to the last stations of dehumanisation in history. Their tragedy should not be trivialised by idiotic comparisons.

Nitish Kumar is only left with words; the ground beneath his feet is slipping, perhaps life-threateningly after the BJP-JD(U) separation in Bihar. It was quite preposterous of the secularist to demand that he should have a veto power in the selection of BJP's prime ministerial candidate.

Well, when he was a Cabinet minister in the Atal Bihari Vajpayee government, his secular conscience did not burn as Gujarat burned. He did not resign. He did not ask Modi to resign.

Today, he has a better reason to resign as the patron saint of the badlands. What Lalu Prasad and family had achieved in fifteen years-turning Bihar into India's worst governed state-Nitish achieved in less than ten years. Lohia's children killed Bihar.


Nitish has again put his conscience in deep freeze. He is positioning himself to sell his secularism to the highest bidder in 2014. How can he afford to tolerate the sight of India buying the Modi vision? So he desperately needs the fantasy of himself as a secular fighter in Weimar India.

What we hear from Nitish Kumar is the sales pitch of political harlotry. India is not seduced.



Read more at: http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...itler-mulayam-singh-third-front/1/320935.html

Click to expand...

[/URL]*


----------



## Soumitra

I registered for Nrendra Modi's Nov 17 rally in bangalore 

Hi,

Thank you. You have registered for "Bharata Gellisi - Shri Narendra Modi rally" at 11 am on Sunday, November 17, 2013.
Venue: Palace Grounds, Bengaluru.

*Please show this confirmation mail or SMS and pay the voluntary contribution of Rs. 10/- at the venue.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> I registered for Nrendra Modi's Nov 17 rally in bangalore
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you. You have registered for "Bharata Gellisi - Shri Narendra Modi rally" at 11 am on Sunday, November 17, 2013.
> Venue: Palace Grounds, Bengaluru.
> 
> *Please show this confirmation mail or SMS and pay the voluntary contribution of Rs. 10/- at the venue.*



Wah rally ka registration bhi ese hota he  PAPPU ki rally ka registration kese hota he


----------



## Soumitra

Jason bourne said:


> Wah rally ka registration bhi ese hota he  PAPPU ki rally ka registration kese hota he


People will pay Rs. 10 to listen to NaMo. Congress will pay you Rs. 500 to listen to RaGa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Jason bourne said:


> Wah rally ka registration bhi ese hota he  PAPPU ki rally ka registration kese hota he


Uske rally mei jaane ke vaise bhi koi taiyar nahi hota, paisa lega to stage chhodke pura ground khali rahega.


----------



## Jason bourne

FAAD diya aaj sab ko  modi ne


----------



## heisenberg

what is the status of bjp in delhi...i am not talking about their popularity but election campaign there...can they form government this time...opinion poll shows that bjp coming in madhya pradesh,chhattisgarh and rajasthan..if bjp will not win this time in delhi then their chances for indian general elections 2014 looks dismal to me.


----------



## heisenberg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums...generalelections_zps3ed88103.png?t=1383234704
this is my prediction for 2014...is there any error in this


----------



## Puchtoon

*CNN IBN CSDS The WEEK POLL (4 Statets New,All Else from July Poll)*

*UPA:134-142 (INC 116-124)*
*NDA:187-195 (BJP 171-179)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

So there is an upward swing in favour of BJP. I am worried about this "Others". They still are holding their share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Election Commission issues notice to Rahul Gandhi*

*



New Delhi:

Click to expand...





The Election Commission has issued a notice to Rahul Gandhi on a complaint by the BJP that he had falsely blamed the party for communal violence in Muzaffarnagar in Uttar Pradesh.

In rallies in states like Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh that are headed for elections, the Vice-President of the Congress had accused the BJP of practicing "the politics of hatred" and of instigating communal riots in places like Muzaffarnagar. 

"BJP felt that unless there is a Hindu versus Muslim situation in Uttar Pradesh, they would not do well. So, they set this fire," Mr Gandhi alleged, adding that it was the Congress which had "doused the fire".

The BJP says that Mr Gandhi's remarks violate the model code of conduct for elections.

The party's six-page complaint to the poll panel also included Rahul Gandhi's allegation during a rally in Indore that Pakistani agencies were trying to reach out to young Muslims whose families had been affected by the Muzaffarnagar riots. 
http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/e...-rahul-gandhi-440150?pfrom=home-lateststories

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Echo_419

heisenberg said:


> what is the status of bjp in delhi...i am not talking about their popularity but election campaign there...can they form government this time...opinion poll shows that bjp coming in madhya pradesh,chhattisgarh and rajasthan..if bjp will not win this time in delhi then their chances for indian general elections 2014 looks dismal to me.



Chances are not good for BJP in Delhi 
AAP factor will cut thier vote base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jha said:


> So there is an upward swing in favour of BJP. I am worried about this "Others". They still are holding their share.


 Me to 
OTH pata nahi kab gire ga


----------



## heisenberg



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

above is mine predictions....something wrong there???


----------



## Nair saab

LOL...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

heisenberg said:


> above is mine predictions....something wrong there???


Karnataka (15 is too high)
Rajasthan(it will be 5 or 20,RJ is like that,one way or the other)
Gujrat(will be 22+)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

I am glad that we wasted 4 of thugs !!!


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> LOL...


I am sorry about yesterday's banter ..... I am glad we dispatched suckers to the depths of hollow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your statement man ...from last night. **** these worthless pieces of shit !!!
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> Karnataka (15 is too high)
> Rajasthan(it will be 5 or 20,RJ is like that,one way or the other)
> Gujrat(will be 22+)


Yeddy's KJP will put a spanner in the works for BJP in Karnataka. BJP needs to maximize their chances in UP & Bihar to make it close to 200. 40 + in UP & 25+ in Bihar will do it nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

@jha saheb can tell whats the mood of Bihar people more and more JDU mla is coming in support of NAMO ...


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> Yeddy's KJP will put a spanner in the works for BJP in Karnataka. BJP needs to maximize their chances in UP & Bihar to make it close to 200. 40 + in UP & 25+ in Bihar will do it nicely.


Yeddy has said he supports BJP and NDA. He wanted to merge KJP with BJP but as of now it is not happening


----------



## Soumitra

*India needs Patel's secularism, not vote-bank secularism: Modi*

KEVADIYA, GUJARAT: BJP's prime ministerial candidate and Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi on Thursday targeted Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and asked him not to limit Sardar Patel to the narrow definition of political parties by calling him just a Congress leader.

Modi was addressing a gathering at the stone laying ceremony of the world's tallest statue of India's 'Iron man' Sardar Vallabhabhai Patel at Kevadiya in Narmada district 3km away from Narmada dam on the 138th birth anniversary of the leader.

Modi targeted the PM's statement made in Ahmedabad two days during the inauguration of the Sardar Patel memorial complex in the city. Manmohan Singh had then said, "I am proud and happy that I belong to a political party (Congress) to which Sardar Patel was attached."

*Today, taking on the Prime Minister, Modi said, "I am thankful to the PM that he called the Sardar a true secular leader. Sardar was a true secular leader who rebuilt the Somnath temple but his secularism did not stop him from constructing the temple. Today the country needs Sardar Patel's secularism and not the secularism of vote-bank politics. Sardar Patel united the princely states of all the communities, societies, languages and never tried to divide them on any count. The country needs secularism like Sardar Patel not of vote-bank politics which divides the country."*

"By aligning Sardar Patel with one party you are demeaning him. Sardar's legacy can not be limited to a party. Sardar's contribution can not be denied by history or by Narendra Modi. His legacy belongs to the country,'' he added.

*Modi said, "When I built the Mahatma Mandir in memory of Gandhiji no one objected but when I started this project I faced criticism. Dalits, the marginalized class worship Baba Saheb Ambedkar as God but no one identifies him with anyone party. The great leaders like Maharana Pratap, Bhagat Singh, Sukhdev, Rajguru were not BJP leaders but they sacrificed their lives for the country. Country is bigger than the party. Anybody who sacrificed the life for country is our inspiration."*

Modi also called the Sardar the tallest leader of India after Chanakya who had united the country. He said, "though the statue of unity is coming up in Gujarat, it is India's pride. This will give India a new height."

*Modi also cornered PM on the Narmada project and urged him not to play politics and grant permission for raising the dam height. He said though all the compliance from Gujarat, Maharashtra and Madhya Pradesh was over, but the Union government was still not permitting raising the Narmada dam height for no reason.

"I know PM and his boss (Sonia Gandhi)'s team are watching my speech and I publicly want to tell him that for the country's sake don't play politics and give permission for raising the dam height. We will do whatever he says. I don't want my name on a plaque or any credit. He can take credit for everything but please give permission. People of Gujarat and Rajasthan need water, Madhya Pradesh and Maharastra need power. Maharashtra can alone save Rs 400 crore per annum.''*

Meanwhile, sharing the stage with Narendra Modi, BJP leader L K Advani praised the Gujarat chief minister.

He also recalled former BJP Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee's contribution and said that by the nuclear test Vajpayee had reinstated a place of pride for India in the world.

Referring to Sardar Patel's statue, Advani said, "Why can't India be respected as China or America? If through one Shanghai, China can get this much world attention why we can't we have it? This statue of unity is just one attempt in this direction."

Referring to the iron collection drive to collect material to build the statue, he said, "through this drive in seven lakh villages of the country we want to spread the mantra of unity across the country. Through this drive we want development, peace and unity and amity in the country. We can not divide the country in the name of region, religion, caste and creed which is destroying the country.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...bank-secularism-Modi/articleshow/24983417.cms


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> @jha saheb can tell whats the mood of Bihar people more and more JDU mla is coming in support of NAMO ...



JD-U seems to be on a path to balkanisation. What is needed is slow but steady push to get that done. With 6 months still left till general election, a shrewd political manager can make Nitish alone in his own party. Time is ripe for it. Even People like Devesh Thakur are slowly changing his tunes. Only the likes are Sabir Ali are hell bent on opposing Modi and Nitish is too eager to court them. Ground reality is that both BJP and JD-U lack leaders in several constituencies. With the autocratic behaviour of Nitish and few people already starting to bad mouth him, I am sure few sitting MPs from JD-Us and RJD can be persuaded to join BJP. All that is needed is 2-3 more Modi rallies and ground level work by cadre..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

bjp messing up in haryana...have left INLD for alliance which has a fair chance of winning this time and anti congress votes splitting up into BJP and INLD


----------



## heisenberg




----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Yeddy has said he supports BJP and NDA. He wanted to merge KJP with BJP but as of now it is not happening



He is playing spoilsport. Best thing would be for him to merge with BJP, but he doesn't want to do that. Instead he wants to support NDA by seat sharing. That is not good. His vote share is from the same pool as the one from BJP.


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> He is playing spoilsport. Best thing would be for him to merge with BJP, but he doesn't want to do that. Instead he wants to support NDA by seat sharing. That is not good. His vote share is from the same pool as the one from BJP.



What if KJP and BJP share seats in Karnataka ??


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> What if KJP and BJP share seats in Karnataka ??



BJP will end up losing it's space to a regional party & the politics of bargaining will come in to play. Will only help in consolidating yeddy's clout & BJP losing it's ground, whatever they have made so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

लता मंगेशकर की है ख्वाहिश, मोदी बने देश के अगले पीएम





*पुणे: *स्‍वर साम्राज्ञी लता मंगेशकर ने गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री और बीजेपी के प्रधानमंत्री पद के उम्मीदवार नरेंद्र मोदी का समर्थन करते हुए कहा कि वे चाहती हैं कि मोदी देश के पीएम बनें.

पुणे में एक कार्यक्रम के दौरान मोदी की मौजूदगी में लता ने कहा, हम चाहते हैं कि मोदी देश के पीएम बनें.

ग़ौरतलब है कि फिल्म इंडस्ट्री में लता जैसी बड़ी हस्ती से अनुमोदन मिलना मोदी के लिए बड़ी कामयाबी है.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

JanjaWeed said:


> Yeddy's KJP will put a spanner in the works for BJP in Karnataka. BJP needs to maximize their chances in UP & Bihar to make it close to 200. 40 + in UP & 25+ in Bihar will do it nicely.



Don't agree,Cvoter clearly shows all who vote KJP locally are voting for modi nationally .

If they get around 12-14 ,its good .


----------



## Bang Galore

JanjaWeed said:


> He is playing spoilsport. Best thing would be for him to merge with BJP, but he doesn't want to do that. Instead he wants to support NDA by seat sharing. That is not good. His vote share is from the same pool as the one from BJP.




Yeddy is pretty much history, His party is weaker, not stronger. The next election will see a rout of Yeddy. The BJP has nothing to gain joining with Yeddy, the CBI's looking into his matters has scared off even the local BJP. The BJP is in a very tough spot in Karnataka. The Congress government is just a few months old and won't be even a year old when the general elections take place. In such a situation, the ruling part usually does extremely well.. The BJP will struggle badly, with or without Yeddy. While Modi is popular & Karnataka has a history of voting differently in LS & local elections, there is _(not yet anyways) _a wave towards Modi. While it may yet change, it still remains a very tough ask for the BJP not to be hammered in the elections. This in a state which sent the largest no. of BJP MP's of any state in the country in the last LS elections.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> Don't agree,Cvoter clearly shows all who vote KJP locally are voting for modi nationally .
> 
> If they get around 12-14 ,its good .



I hope it's true & Lingayats look beyond caste based politics to vote for Modi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> Yeddy is pretty much history, His party is weaker, not stronger. The next election will see a rout of Yeddy. The BJP has nothing to gain joining with Yeddy, the CBI's looking into his matters has scared off even the local BJP. The BJP is in a very tough spot in Karnataka. The Congress government is just a few months old and won't be even a year old when the general elections take place. In such a situation, the ruling part usually does extremely well.. The BJP will struggle badly, with or without Yeddy. While Modi is popular & Karnataka has a history of voting differently in LS & local elections, there is _(not yet anyways) _a wave towards Modi. While it may yet change, it still remains a very tough ask for the BJP not to be hammered in the elections. This in a state which sent the largest no. of BJP MP's of any state in the country in the last LS elections.



oh well.. we still have time till may & hopefully things will change by then.. & that wave you talk about, may soon start waving towards Modi, if not BJP. You never know...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Narendra Modi or America, who took Sensex to 21,294?*

The Sensex hit two all-time highs today - one, the closing high of 21,197; and the other the intraday high of 21,294. 

The fundamentals have not changed, and policy-making is as it were. So, what's moving the markets, we analyse. 

The markets had come within kissing distance of all-time highs a few days back, and talks were that it is the decision by the US Fed to push back its $85-billion-a-month easy money policy that is making FIIs flock to the Indian markets. But most analysts feel it could well be the Modi factor that is driving the market. 

Modi at the helm of an aspiring India is being perceived as a growth-getter by analysts. 

"I feel we are going to have a party until December. The market is sensing more and more that Modi is going to be the new Prime Minister. I think it's one of the primary reasons why the market is going up," saysRakesh Jhunjhunwala, Partner, Rare Enterprises. 

"Frankly, a Modi-led government will be positive for the market," Arvind Sanger, Managing Partner, Geoshpere Capital Management, told ET Now on Thursday. 

Sanjeev Prasad, Senior Executive Director & Co-Head, Kotak Institutional Equities, says there is this perception that a BJP/NDA-led government will be more positive for the market. So, "if there is something in favour of the BJP in state assembly elections, the market will take that positively," he told ET Now. 

Just days back, UBS came out with a report stating the same. "Based on our discussions with investors, markets are positively inclined towards Mr Narendra Modi-led BJP and less so towards the Congress, despite some course correction in policies recently by the latter," it said in a note. 

Then there are other experts who feel though elections are a factor driving the market, for now it is global liquidity that is making magic. The Sensex has broken all records - closing high as well the intraday high. 

"The year has seen two yo-yos in the market where we went up, then went down and then went all the way back up again. I suspect the coming year will be a bit more of the same as we are still driven a lot by global liquidity, and the gush of liquidity getting unleashed from the West," says Manish Chokhani of Axis Capital. 

Now if the markets are on a high due to global liquidity, analysts sense trouble as the US has another debt ceiling deadline early next year and also a possible shutdown of the government. This could have a detrimental impact on the market, analysts feel. 

"In the larger scheme of things, the threat that QE tapering posed has actually increased significantly. The US housing data indicates that house prices have increased by about 10-12% a year and the number of houses up for bidding is at a 15-year high. Obviously, the US economy will emerge to be very strong and that poses a risk and one should be prepared for it," says Amit Bhartia of GMO

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...took-sensex-to-21294/articleshow/25062642.cms.


----------



## Soumitra

*Congress blames Modi for rise in onion prices*

NEW DELHI: Congress's offensive against Narendra Modi took an interesting turn on Friday with Union law minister Kapil Sibalblaming the high prices of onions on BJP's PM candidate while also asking him to explain where he finds huge finds from for his rallies. 

*Sibal said the country suffered a shortage of onions as the Modi government had handed over huge tracts of land in Kutch, which accounts for a big part of the onion crop, to the Adani group. "Those onions used to come here," Sibal said, focusing on the alleged responsibility of the Gujarat government even though he also talked about the role of hoarders. *

The day also saw finance ministerP Chidambaram suggesting that the Gujarat CM needed to improve his understanding of economics. "It is good that he is taking interest in economics. As he takes more interest, he will learn more," Chidambaram said in response to a question from reporters. 

At a function he held to mark the launch of his personal website, Sibal said Modi was distorting facts and was running away from addressing the media, even as he invited him for a debate over UPA's performance in comparison to that of the NDA. 

The comment, which came amid public resentment over the spike in onion prices, immediately invited a retaliatory attack from the BJP, with leader of opposition in Rajya Sabha Arun Jaitley scoffing at Sibal's challenge to Modi for a debate. Jaitley suggested that Sibal was trying to punch above his weight since he was not in the same league as Modi.

"The kind of attendance at Modi's rallies is among the largest I have seen in the last few decades. Congress has been rattled. They don't know how to deal with the possible outcome of the 2014 general elections. Therefore, second rank leaders of the Congress have jumped in to mount a personalized attack on Modi," he said. 

Jaitley also said people had figured out the leaders who are trying to distract attention from UPA's failures. 

Interestingly, Sibal had turned down the suggestion from the BJP that he should spar with fellow lawyer Jaitley, saying that the leader of opposition was not the PM candidate. 

Taking exception to Modi's telling people to rid the country of Congress, Sibal said, "Why to free the country from Congress? What has the Congress done? And today, I challenge Modi for a debate on any issue on any platform and in any language, be it Hindi, English or Gujarati. I challenge him to decide the day, the subject, place and language so that all is clear." 

He further said, "He( Modi) will not be able to do so because he has not held any press conference yet then what will he debate with me. Have you heard him in any press conference? He just goes and delivers his speech from the podium. He has no vision. I challenge him to debate on all those issues." 

Accusing Modi of dishing out lies, he said, "If someone wants to be the PM, he must give alternate vision for foreign policy, for education."

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...rise-in-onion-prices/articleshow/25082846.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

For those who dont know Kutch is a desert area where onions do not grow. In gujarat the onions grow in Bhavnagar, Rajkot, Jamnagar and Junagarh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> For those who dont know Kutch is a desert area where onions do not grow. In gujarat the onions grow in Bhavnagar, Rajkot, Jamnagar and Junagarh



And I am from bhavnagar


----------



## Roybot

Soumitra said:


> *Congress asks Election Commission to hide lotus ponds in Madhya Pradesh from voters*
> 
> JABALPUR: The Congress is upset about lotuses in full autumn bloom in water bodies of Mahakaushal, Malwa and Bundelkhand regions in poll-bound Madhya Pradesh. The party on Monday wrote to the Election Commission (EC) to "hide" the national flower from public view so that voters aren't unfairly drawn to the BJP symbol.
> 
> Demanding a level-playing field, the MP Congress urged the EC for suitable directions to cover all ponds where the lotus is cultivated to be sold across the country.
> 
> BJP spokesperson Vishwas Sarang hit back, saying it showed the "mental bankruptcy and despondency" of Congress. "It means people should start covering their hands because it is the symbol of the party," he said.
> 
> However, the odd request has totally flummoxed Jabalpur election officer Rajesh Jain. He said he was not authorized to take a call on such an issue and would refer it to his superiors.
> 
> If stone elephants (BSP's symbol) could be seen as having a possible impact on polls in UP so can the lotus in MP, argued Congress corporator Amar Chand Bawaria.
> 
> "We have more than 40 constituencies spanning Dhanpur, Gotegon, Deori, Barela, Bargi, Bhedaghat, Magarmoha, Panagar, Usner, Gosalpur, Sihora, in and around Jabalpur, Hoshangabad, Pipariya and Sohagpur besides Dhar, Dewas belt in Malwa along with pockets in Bundelkhand where lotus farming is undertaken on a large scale," Congress corporator Amar Chand Bawaria.
> 
> The EC ordered draping of Mayawati's stone elephants across parks and memorials in Lucknow and other places in UP the run-up to the polls. The elephants were covered with sheets because the poll panel did not want BSP's symbol to unfairly affect the voters.
> 
> "Going by the same argument, Congress does not want the lotus crop to influence our chances adversely by making voters think about BJP," Bawaria said.
> 
> Another local Congress leader Manmohan Agrawal said district election officer in Dhar, CB Singh, already assured that a pond adjacent to a polling booth in Manawar constituency would be draped with a canvas during the elections. "We are demanding a similar assurance in all constituencies where lotuses abound," he said.
> 
> Agarwal recalled how AICC general secretary Digvijaya Singh had led a delegation to the EC in 2008 with a demand that Class VI social sciences textbooks in government schools be taken off as they carried the imprint of lotus. "The CEC had expressed displeasure with the MP government and given it a two-week deadline to carry out the necessary changes. I am sure the commission will take cognizance of this issue as well," he said.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Pradesh-from-voters/articleshow/24834216.cms



Is this for real? Am hoping for Congress's sake that this is a spoof. 

Whats next, chop off all Congressi's hands in case voters get drawn towards the Congress's symbol. Actually I might be ok with that.


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> Is this for real? Am hoping for Congress's sake that this is a spoof.
> 
> Whats next, chop off all Congressi's hands in case voters get drawn towards the Congress's symbol. Actually I might be ok with that.




Aab pata chal raha he india me kesi govt. hen


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Lata Mangeshkar roots for Narendra Modi as PM; *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Patna serial blasts: Bihar government officer's son detained for providing shelter to IM terrorist Tabish*

In a major breakthrough in Patna serial blasts, the National Investigation Agency has detained Saddam Hussain, son of Bihar government employee, for his alleged link with IM terrorist.

Six persons were killed in multiple explosions on October 27 during Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi's Hunkar rally. This was his first major political show in rival Nitish Kumar's home turf after parting of ways of JD(U) and BJP on June 16 last.

*Sources reveal that the NIA is grilling Saddam Hussain and his father who works with the Bihar government for supporting IM terrorist Tabish who is linked with the Patna blasts.*

*It is said that Saddam provided shelter to alleged terrorist Tabish when he came to Patna in the first week of October for doing reccee of Gandhi Maidan.*
Saddam is friend of Tabish who had been arrested by the NIA from Samastipur. Tabish stayed in a lodge with Waqas and Tehseen in Sabji Baagh, Patna on October 6 and 7.

*On October 8, 9 and 10 Tabish stayed at Saddam's place and Tehseen also came there.*

*Sources also reveal that there were SMSes exchanged between one of the bombers and the son.*
The father and the son will be questioned on how they came in contact with suspected IM terrorists.


http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...in-detained-im-terrorist-tabish/1/321388.html
In a major breakthrough in Patna serial blasts, the National Investigation Agency has detained Saddam Hussain, son of Bihar government employee, for his alleged link with IM terrorist. 

Six persons were killed in multiple explosions on October 27 during Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi's Hunkar rally. This was his first major political show in rival Nitish Kumar's home turf after parting of ways of JD(U) and BJP on June 16 last.

Sources reveal that the NIA is grilling Saddam Hussain and his father who works with the Bihar government for supporting IM terrorist Tabish who is linked with the Patna blasts. 

It is said that Saddam provided shelter to alleged terrorist Tabish when he came to Patna in the first week of October for doing reccee of Gandhi Maidan. 

Saddam is friend of Tabish who had been arrested by the NIA from Samastipur. Tabish stayed in a lodge with Waqas and Tehseen in Sabji Baagh, Patna on October 6 and 7. 

On October 8, 9 and 10 Tabish stayed at Saddam's place and Tehseen also came there. 

Sources also reveal that there were SMSes exchanged between one of the bombers and the son. 

The father and the son will be questioned on how they came in contact with suspected IM terrorists.


Read more at:http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/patna-serial-blasts-bihar-govt-employee-son-saddam-hussain-detained-im-terrorist-tabish/1/321388.html


----------



## Soumitra

Nair saab said:


> *Patna serial blasts: Bihar government officer's son detained for providing shelter to IM terrorist Tabish*
> 
> In a major breakthrough in Patna serial blasts, the National Investigation Agency has detained Saddam Hussain, son of Bihar government employee, for his alleged link with IM terrorist.
> 
> Six persons were killed in multiple explosions on October 27 during Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi's Hunkar rally. This was his first major political show in rival Nitish Kumar's home turf after parting of ways of JD(U) and BJP on June 16 last.
> 
> *Sources reveal that the NIA is grilling Saddam Hussain and his father who works with the Bihar government for supporting IM terrorist Tabish who is linked with the Patna blasts.*
> 
> *It is said that Saddam provided shelter to alleged terrorist Tabish when he came to Patna in the first week of October for doing reccee of Gandhi Maidan.*
> Saddam is friend of Tabish who had been arrested by the NIA from Samastipur. Tabish stayed in a lodge with Waqas and Tehseen in Sabji Baagh, Patna on October 6 and 7.
> 
> *On October 8, 9 and 10 Tabish stayed at Saddam's place and Tehseen also came there.*
> 
> *Sources also reveal that there were SMSes exchanged between one of the bombers and the son.*
> The father and the son will be questioned on how they came in contact with suspected IM terrorists.
> 
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...in-detained-im-terrorist-tabish/1/321388.html
> In a major breakthrough in Patna serial blasts, the National Investigation Agency has detained Saddam Hussain, son of Bihar government employee, for his alleged link with IM terrorist.
> 
> Six persons were killed in multiple explosions on October 27 during Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi's Hunkar rally. This was his first major political show in rival Nitish Kumar's home turf after parting of ways of JD(U) and BJP on June 16 last.
> 
> Sources reveal that the NIA is grilling Saddam Hussain and his father who works with the Bihar government for supporting IM terrorist Tabish who is linked with the Patna blasts.
> 
> It is said that Saddam provided shelter to alleged terrorist Tabish when he came to Patna in the first week of October for doing reccee of Gandhi Maidan.
> 
> Saddam is friend of Tabish who had been arrested by the NIA from Samastipur. Tabish stayed in a lodge with Waqas and Tehseen in Sabji Baagh, Patna on October 6 and 7.
> 
> On October 8, 9 and 10 Tabish stayed at Saddam's place and Tehseen also came there.
> 
> Sources also reveal that there were SMSes exchanged between one of the bombers and the son.
> 
> The father and the son will be questioned on how they came in contact with suspected IM terrorists.
> 
> Read more at:http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/patna-serial-blasts-bihar-govt-employee-son-saddam-hussain-detained-im-terrorist-tabish/1/321388.html


Wow people still name their kids Saddam Hussain. What next Osama Bin Laden, Ajmal Kasab, Afsal Guru?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

> http://www.rediff.com/news/report/wont-let-hindu-version-of-taliban-succeed-digvijaya/20131102.htm
> 
> *Won't let Hindu version of Taliban succeed: Digvijaya*


Congratulations , we just became hindu Taliban 
*
*


----------



## cloud_9

Puchtoon said:


>


What nautanki is this ?

Microphones and Cameras? Insensitive pricks


----------



## Soumitra

*Wary of rout, Cong seeks ban on ‘biased’ poll surveys*

NEW DELHI: With pre-election opinion pollspainting a gloomy picture for Congress, the party wants surveys to be banned prior to elections and has told the Election Commission (EC) that such exercises are prone to manipulation by vested interests.

Congress's strong push for restrictions on opinion polls coincides with surveys showing Congresson a downslide and predicting a rout for the party in assembly elections in four key states slated for November and December.

The EC has sought the opinion of political parties on the issue of banning opinion polls.

In its reply, AICC legal department secretary K C Mittal said, "(the party) fully endorses the views of the ECI to restrict publication and dissemination of opinion polls during the election .... In fact, the opinion polls during election are neither scientific nor is there any transparent process for such polls."

Mittal warned random surveys conducted during the elections "lack credibility" and could be "manipulated and manoeuvred" by the "vested interests".

Presently, opinion polls are barred 48 hours before the voting and the results cannot be disseminated during this period. Exit polls cannot be revealed until all phases of elections in states or nationally are over.

The ruling party has displayed hostility towards surveys that it said do not help in strengthening the democratic institutions and are mostly erroneous.

"These are contrary to the basic electoral concept and process undertaken by the EC in discharge of its obligations. As such we appreciate the initiative taken by EC," Mittal said.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-biased-poll-surveys/articleshow/25147758.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> *Wary of rout, Cong seeks ban on ‘biased’ poll surveys*
> 
> NEW DELHI: With pre-election opinion pollspainting a gloomy picture for Congress, the party wants surveys to be banned prior to elections and has told the Election Commission (EC) that such exercises are prone to manipulation by vested interests.
> 
> Congress's strong push for restrictions on opinion polls coincides with surveys showing Congresson a downslide and predicting a rout for the party in assembly elections in four key states slated for November and December.
> 
> The EC has sought the opinion of political parties on the issue of banning opinion polls.
> 
> In its reply, AICC legal department secretary K C Mittal said, "(the party) fully endorses the views of the ECI to restrict publication and dissemination of opinion polls during the election .... In fact, the opinion polls during election are neither scientific nor is there any transparent process for such polls."
> 
> Mittal warned random surveys conducted during the elections "lack credibility" and could be "manipulated and manoeuvred" by the "vested interests".
> 
> Presently, opinion polls are barred 48 hours before the voting and the results cannot be disseminated during this period. Exit polls cannot be revealed until all phases of elections in states or nationally are over.
> 
> The ruling party has displayed hostility towards surveys that it said do not help in strengthening the democratic institutions and are mostly erroneous.
> 
> "These are contrary to the basic electoral concept and process undertaken by the EC in discharge of its obligations. As such we appreciate the initiative taken by EC," Mittal said.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-biased-poll-surveys/articleshow/25147758.cms



Just goes to show... Congress has lost this election even before the voting could begin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress MP booked for allegedly molesting actress Shweta Menon*
*



Kollam:

Click to expand...





Police in Kerala's Kollam district have registered a First Information Report or FIR against Congress MP N Peethambara Kurup who is accused of molesting actress Shweta Menon at a function on Friday.

The 39-year-old actress had complained of being harassed at the President's Trophy boat race in Kollam, with the media footage too showing Mr Kurup touching her inappropriately. 

The incident outraged the Malayalam film fraternity and women outfits, which demanded stern action against the politician, forcing Chief Minister Oommen Chandy to speak to a senior district official at Kollam.

The 73-year-old lawmaker has denied the allegation, saying he had apologised to the actress on the night of the alleged incident. He said he didn't know then that the allegation was levelled against him.

The Congress lawmaker from Kollam has also released a photograph of another man who, he claims, was behind Ms Menon when the incident happened.

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-elections-2014-all-about-congress-rahul-gandhi.281819/page-6

Click to expand...


lol.. what's up with these Congressis? Seems like they are on a rampage. it was Rajasthan.. & now Kerala! Looks they are setting standards for all the wrong reasons... 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*I asked terrorist do you have valid papers for carrying bombs: Bihar Cop*




> Patna: The BJP in Bihar, which has said a myriad of security lapses allowed serial blasts at Narendra Modi's rally in Patna last month, says it has evidence that the investigation into the terror strike is of failing grade.
> 
> "One of the FIR lodged by Bihar police in rally blast case mention, 'I asked terrorist do you have valid papers for carrying bombs," tweeted party leader Sushil Kumar Modi.
> 
> The Bihar Police has been assisting the National Investigation Agency or NIA, which handles the probe for all terror attacks. The First Information Report or FIR filed last week by Bihar Police lists six suspects, two of whom have been arrested. All the suspects are alleged members of the terror group, the Indian Mujahideen.
> 
> Sources in Bihar Police admit that the line Mr Modi is referring to is deeply embarrassing, but clarify that what the police officer who is quoted meant is that he asked the suspect for papers that authorised him to carry explosives.
> 
> On October 27, seven small explosive devices, which were activated by remote control, were detonated shortly before Mr Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate, addressed supporters at Gandhi Maidan, a large public park in the heart of Patna.
> 
> Mr Modi was not hurt; six people died and another 83 were injured.
> 
> The BJP has accused the Bihar government headed by Nitish Kumar of "gross criminal negligence." As chief minister, Mr Kumar ended a 17-year alliance with the BJP in June over the party's decision to give a prominent role to Mr Modi in its campaign for the national election. Mr Kumar says the BJP leader, currently serving his fourth term as Gujarat chief minister, is divisive and lacks secular credentials.
> 
> Since the split, Mr Kumar has exchanged fire with his former partner on a substantial list of issues, led by the BJP's decision to make Mr Modi its choice for prime minister.
> http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/p...omb-mocks-bjp-441279?pfrom=home-lateststories



_Is this the height of complacency or plane stupid? _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> *I asked terrorist do you have valid papers for carrying bombs: Bihar Cop*
> 
> 
> _Is this the height of complacency or plain stupid? _


What next Licence to carry out terrorist attacks.

Shiekh Abdul Majeed is authorized to carry out bomb blasts which kill upto 50 People

Valid till 1st December 2014

Signed 

R S Sharma
Home Department
Govt of Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> What next Licence to carry out terrorist attacks.
> 
> Shiekh Abdul Majeed is authorized to carry out bomb blasts which kill upto 50 People
> 
> Valid till 1st December 2014
> 
> Signed
> 
> R S Sharma
> Home Department
> Govt of Bihar




& the validity will be renewed if it's a secular bomb blast used against communal forces!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kya baat hai...modi pooja? This has been a declining trend over the last few weeks no? Good to know that a few loyal soldiers keep it alive in LSD corner


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Kya baat hai...modi pooja? This has been a declining trend over the last few weeks no? Good to know that a few loyal soldiers keep it alive in LSD corner




Not really... it's you & your ilks been absconding for past few weeks. What's up? Demoralized by Modi mania & endless gaffes by pappu shehzada?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Not really... it's you & your ilks been absconding for past few weeks. What's up? Demoralized by Modi mania & endless gaffes by pappu shehzada?



Sheeeshhh....when did we ever run away from a good fight ?  If we haven't come here it's coz modiji's campaign is wearing down. Well you guys had your run. Now he's gonna continue kicking up some stuff here and there and slowly start working out his retirement plans


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Wonder why does the Prince need a week to compose an answer to give to the EC regarding the 'Indian Muslims lured by the ISI' remark. Problem in sentence construction and verbal ability, I suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SarthakGanguly said:


> Wonder why does the Prince need a week to compose an answer to give to the EC regarding the 'Indian Muslims lured by the ISI' remark. Problem in sentence construction and verbal ability, I suppose.



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Sheeeshhh....*when did we ever run away from a good fight ? * If we haven't come here it's coz modiji's campaign is wearing down. Well you guys had your run. Now he's gonna continue kicking up some stuff here and there and slowly start working out his retirement plans



good fight?

*Congress wants to curtail the live telecast of election speeches (read: Modi's speeches) from December 2013 to May 2014 to just 30 minutes.*
*
Congress wants to ban opinion polls (read: they can't withstand Modi's onslaught)

Congress asks Election Commission to hide lotus ponds.

Congress issues advisory to TV channels not to broadcast Modi's speech on Independence day. 
*
Now... It sounds to me more like Congressis are chickening out & running away from the fight rather than stay in & offer a good fight!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> good fight?
> 
> *Congress wants to curtail the live telecast of election speeches (read: Modi's speeches) from December 2013 to May 2014 to just 30 minutes.
> Congress wants to ban opinion polls (read: they can't withstand Modi's onslaught)
> 
> Congress asks Election Commission to hide lotus ponds.
> 
> Congress issues advisory to TV channels not to broadcast Modi's speech on Independence day.
> *
> Now... It sounds to me more like Congressis are chickening out & running away from the fight rather than stay in & offer a good fight!



Ohhhhhhhh little innocent BABIES. You know the story behind why Nitish did not go on the 'arthi' yatra stunt that modi had lined up to meet the families of people dead in the blast? Coz the BJP and RSS had lined dozens of their activists dressed as 'commoners' to attack him there. Talk to me when you're playing straight.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh little innocent BABIES. You know the story behind why Nitish did not go on the 'arthi' yatra stunt that modi had lined up to meet the families of people dead in the blast? Coz the BJP and RSS had lined dozens of their activists dressed as 'commoners' to attack him there. Talk to me when you're playing straight.



..so Nitish Kumar too joins Congressis in chickening out & running away from the fight... bwwwaaahhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> ..so Nitish Kumar too joins Congressis in chickening out & running away from the fight... bwwwaaahhhh



In any case Modi's campaign has bogged down. Now he's just gonna do a lot more theatricals and stuff. All other players are already trying out different combinations without BJP. Well it was entertaining to see you guys dreaming up all those fantasies of what Modi would do this Modi would do that etc.


----------



## Android

http://m.ndtv.com/article/india/this-diwali-modi-magic-hits-america-440958

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> In any case Modi's campaign has bogged down. Now he's just gonna do a lot more theatricals and stuff. All other players are already trying out different combinations without BJP. Well it was entertaining to see you guys dreaming up all those fantasies of what Modi would do this Modi would do that etc.




No... what's more entertaining is Congressis running away from the fight with their tail between their legs & their desperate attempt to curb media from showing their downfall... & coming out with embarrassing shenanigans like asking EC to cover all lotus ponds...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No need to wake up. Go sleep


----------



## heisenberg

what type of government congress wants to make...a coalition government with congress having just 120-130 seats..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Guys Guys Guys Please please please Watch this Video ... @Marxist , @SarthakGanguly , @JanjaWeed , @Android , @bronxbull , @KS , @harpoon , @GR!FF!N , @heisenberg , @Srinivas , @Soumitra , @cloud_9 , @Puchtoon , @DRAY



U all will die laughing ...

although its a video against both MODIji and Rahul gandi supporters... Still we are with MODIji ...


----------



## heisenberg

Nair saab said:


> Guys Guys Guys Please please please Watch this Video ... @Marxist , @SarthakGanguly , @JanjaWeed , @Android , @bronxbull , @KS , @harpoon , @GR!FF!N , @heisenberg , @Srinivas , @Soumitra , @cloud_9 , @Puchtoon , @DRAY
> 
> 
> 
> U all will die laughing ...
> 
> although its a video against both MODIji and Rahul gandi supporters... Still we are with MODIji ...


i saw this video two weeks ago...great video but i didn't like some parts in this video criticising BJP for orthodox and conservative views like when some boy said that BJP may have used lord shiv weapon instead of bofors during kargil war..come on guys we know that bjp leaders are more pro-technology than their congress counterparts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

heisenberg said:


> i saw this video two weeks ago...great video but i didn't like some parts in this video criticising BJP for orthodox and conservative views like when some boy said that BJP may have used lord shiv weapon instead of bofors during kargil war..come on guys we know that bjp leaders are more pro-technology than their congress counterparts


Ya it was showing BJP to be primitive and Congress to be more forward thinking ... But a nice video ...


----------



## Soumitra

11 of Rahul Gandhi's Biggest Brain Farts

http://www.scoopwhoop.com/story.aspx?menuid=2&contentid=51#sthash.HGq0pKKd.UF0v6CXn.dpbs


----------



## wolfschanzze

Now Congress and JD(u) saying 'opinion polls are a mockery of democracy' and they should be banned,  can't stand looking at opinion polls of people where Congress and other secular parties are shown as losing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Guys Guys Guys Please please please Watch this Video ... @Marxist , @SarthakGanguly , @JanjaWeed , @Android , @bronxbull , @KS , @harpoon , @GR!FF!N , @heisenberg , @Srinivas , @Soumitra , @cloud_9 , @Puchtoon , @DRAY
> 
> 
> 
> U all will die laughing ...
> 
> although its a video against both MODIji and Rahul gandi supporters... Still we are with MODIji ...


 
Actually I think this is the most appropriate video of the times.


----------



## Soumitra

*Aspirational admi*

Which is more effective? The Congress party’s pro-poor, aam admi campaign? Or the Modi-led BJP’s anti-poverty, growth-oriented strategy?
The Congress’s pro-poor campaign raises the inevitable question: after almost 60 years of Congress rule – punctuated by relatively brief periods of other governments – why is it necessary to have all these special pro-poor schemes like the National Rural Employment Guarantee Scheme and the food security Act? Despite decades of slogans like Indira Gandhi’s ‘Garibi hatao’ why are there still so many hundreds of millions of citizens of this republic who continue to be abysmally poor?
*India’s pro-poor programmes are in actuality pro-poverty schemes, designed not so much to eradicate poverty but to perpetuate it, and with it perpetuate a vote bank of the poor who for the sake of a few handouts near election time will cast their ballot for a mai-baap sarkar.*
In sharp distinction,* even critics of the BJP – particularly as represented by the socially divisive image of NaMo – might concede that Narendra Modi’s campaign which emphasizes the need for growth, development and prosperity is more effective as a popular crowd-puller. Modi’s campaign has not been anti-poor; it has been anti-poverty. In this sense it is not a negative, but a positive approach.*
Unlike the Congress campaign, it does not imply that India is a poor country, and will continue to remain poor. Instead, Modi’s campaign asserts that India is a country of potentially productive and prosperous people who have been kept poor by faulty policies and defective governance.
Modi seems to have intuited an emerging truth of contemporary India: that within every so-called aam admi there is an aspirational admi struggling to come out. *Yesterday’s have-nots – who were kept appeased by subsidies and freebies of various kinds – are fast becoming today’s will-haves, who do not supplicate the government for a better deal for themselves and their children but demand it.*
Unlike yesterday’s have-nots, today’s will-haves aren’t satisfied with the crumbs of the cake the sarkar might give them; they want a sizeable slice of a larger cake of national wealth which they want to help to make.
Modi’s promise of prosperity addresses the aspirational admi, *the will-haves, who – inspired by the consumerism they see all around them and watch reflected on community television screens – want not just roti, kapda and makaan, but roti, kapda, makaan and motor car. Or, at least, a two-wheeler.*
Can the BJP, spearheaded by Modi, deliver on its promises to the aspirational admi, the will-haves? That’s an entirely different question. As a deliverer of development, Modi is as controversial a figure as he is for his alleged communal bias. His so-called ‘Gujarat model’ of growth has as many detractors – who question its social indices, particularly among minority communities – as it has supporters.
*But one thing NaMo has unquestionably done: he has taken the genie out of the bottle. He has taken the will-have, aspirational admi out of the have-not aam admi: And no one will be able to put the genie back into the bottle again.*

*http://blogs.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/jugglebandhi/entry/aspirational-admi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*NC may support Modi in Delhi*

Members of Parliament of the NC can support Modi in Delhi and that he would get NC’s support in terms of issues and development. We will not barter our stand neither will we compromise our principles but we will support him in the larger interests of the State,” NC additional general secretary Mustafa Kamal on November 4 said in an interview to a local news agency, Kashmir News Service.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually I think this is the most appropriate video of the times.


Bro, your video is too good,  but think, what is happening around? China and pakistani incursions everyday? what did we do? what is the use of Such weapons and army if we cannot maintain our boundaries? what did your Minister say " acne on the face" and etc. What is this? is this the way to respond? People are fed up of such spineless government, they see a roaring Lion in Gujarat, his name is Narendra Modi!
You want nation first or party first tell me? My nationalism swings in favour of country first and rest later, what is yours?Congress got crap now,RG is crap,his mother suffers from pancreatic cancer , underwent Whipples surgery do you know the survival rate of pancreatic cancer not more than 1.5 years at best ,you might say she hasn't got pancreatic cancer, i know from sources.Steve Jobs of Apple Corp had pancreatic cancer, how long did he last? the best of the best can only prolong life before they died.
Ask any best surgeon about pancreatic cancer.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*



Skip TV debates on opinion polls, Congress tells its panelists

Click to expand...

*


> Skip TV debates on opinion polls, Congress tells its panelists - The Times of India




_lol.. check this out guys. Congress is taking it's bat & ball & going home... _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

WASHINGTON: The US would be willing to work with BJP's prime ministerial candidateNarendra Modi, if the party is voted to power in the next general elections, senior Obama administration officials here have said, asserting that the enduring bilateral relationship is to continue irrespective of the poll results.
"We will work with the leader of the world's largest democracy. There is no question about that," a senior US official on Thursday said when asked about the prospects of working with anIndian government led by Bharatiya Janata Party's PM nominee Narendra Modi.

*Dismissing visa as a non-issue, the official said it was largely a creation of the Indian media and not at all an issue in the US government.*

"You said you have very strong relationship with Prime Minister Singh. If Modi become the Prime Minister next year, would that be problematic for the United States?" the official was asked.
"I think that the United States had a very strong relationship with the previous Indian government when it was under BJP leadership," the US official said.
"I think the relationship between the United States and India is an enduring one, it is a bipartisan in the United States, irrespective of who is in office. And we believe that (in a ) multiparty (system) in India that it is supported by all political parties, we expect that relationship to continue," the official said.
According to another US official "there is not a lot of angst about him (Modi)" in the US government, but it is believed that the administration has decided to maintain the status quo on this issue for the very reason that it might be seen as an interference in the internal domestic polity of India.
Any change in the status quo, might be used as political parties to politicise the issue ahead of the elections, sources said, adding that the US would be working with any leader who is elected as the Prime Minister of India after the next years general elections.


----------



## Jason bourne

*Anand Sharma hits out at Goldman Sachs for "messing with India's politics"*

NEW DELHI: Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma has hit out atGoldman Sachs for "messing around with India's domestic politics" in a rare noholds-barred attack by a senior minister on a global investment bank, *after it suggested that BJP-led NDA could win the next general elections.*
"I think banks such as Goldman Sachs should stay focused only on doing what they claim to specialise in," Sharma told ET in an interview.

"Goldman's latest report on Indian economy and its eagerness to push the case of a particular political leader and his party exposes two things — Goldman is parading its ignorance about the basic facts of Indian economy; and it also exposes its eagerness to mess around with India's domestic politics," the minister added.

*Leave it to Voters, says Sharma*

It only makes Goldman's credibility and motives highly suspect," Sharma said. Earlier this week, Goldman in a report titled *"Modi-fying our view",* raised its rating for Indian markets to "market weight" from "underweight" , citing optimism over political change. "Equity investors tend to view BJP as business-friendly , and its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi as an agent of change," analysts at the bank said in a note to investors.

While the note was not an endorsement of Modi or BJP, it nevertheless had the effect of sanctifying a growing narrative among stock market participants about a likely Modi and BJP victory in the 2014 elections. Such talk cannot be pleasant reading for Congress-led UPA and its ministers, who say the headwinds facing the economy were triggered by international factors and the government had done everything to mitigate them. Sharma said topics such as elections and politics were best left to voters.

"It is time banks like Goldman realise that over 800 million Indian voters alone shall decide the future of Indian politics and elections. And these Indians will not be influenced by the motivated campaign by agencies like Goldman , which have, in any case, left behind a graveyard of their failed predictions and projections," he said. "They will only expose themselves further by trying to mess around with Indian politics," Sharma added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Sab Apni aukad pe ajayenge after 2014


----------



## JanjaWeed

^^^goes to show Congress is rattled by Modi's rise & the frustration is out in the open! *US ready to work with Narendra Modi, say top Barack Obama officials*
*



Washington:

Click to expand...

*


> The US would be willing to work with BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, if the party is voted to power in the next general elections, senior Obama administration officials in Washington have said, asserting that the enduring bilateral relationship is to continue irrespective of the poll results.
> 
> "We will work with the leader of the world's largest democracy. There is no question about that," a senior US official yesterday said when asked about the prospects of working with an Indian government led by Bharatiya Janata Party's PM nominee Narendra Modi.
> 
> *Dismissing visa as a non-issue, the official said it was largely a creation of the Indian media and not at all an issue in the US government*.
> 
> "Visa issue is a media creation. He has to apply and we will review. He (Modi) has not applied (for a visa)," said the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> "You said you have very strong relationship with Prime Minister Singh. If Modi becomes the Prime Minister next year, would that be problematic for the United States?" the official was asked.
> 
> "I think that the United States had a very strong relationship with the previous Indian government when it was under BJP leadership," the US official said.
> 
> "I think the relationship between the United States and India is an enduring one, it is a bipartisan in the United States, irrespective of who is in office. And we believe that (in a) multiparty (system) in India that it is supported by all political parties, we expect that relationship to continue," the official said.
> 
> According to another US official "there is not a lot of angst about him (Modi)" in the US Government, but it is believed that the Administration has decided to maintain the status quo on this issue for the very reason that it might be seen as an interference in the internal domestic polity of India.
> 
> Any change in the status quo, might be used as political parties to politicise the issue ahead of the elections, sources said, adding that the US would be working with any leader who is elected as the Prime Minister of India after next year's general elections.
> US ready to work with Narendra Modi, say top Barack Obama officials | NDTV.com



A tight slap on pimp media....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

As if they have any option.


----------



## UNFINISHED-BUSINESS

From what I've heard is that he is pro-China. Pakistan should worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*



Dismissing visa as a non-issue, the official said it was largely a creation of the Indian media and not at all an issue in the US government.

Click to expand...

*
Nailed it. Paid media's mischief was always evident right from the word go...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> ^^^goes to show Congress is rattled by Modi's rise & the frustration is out in the open! *US ready to work with Narendra Modi, say top Barack Obama officials*
> 
> 
> A tight slap on pimp media....




Waaaa ha ha ha ha ha HAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! This particular 'media creation' meant pujya fenkuji could not go beyond domestic airport if he ever tried to go to amreeekaaa!!!!! aha ahahahahaha!!! Despo despo!!


----------



## Star Wars

I know a person who is in youth congress and he says he will vote for Modi


----------



## Soumitra

Dull response to Rahul's UP rallies sends UP Congress into a tizzy

LUCKNOW: Flustered by the "less than satisfactory" public response to Rahul Gandhi's first few campaign rallies in Uttar Pradesh, theCongress pushed the panic button on Tuesday, drafting its UP in chargeMadhusudan Mistry to ensure a better turnout in the next phase of the Amethi MP's election rallies.

Mistry, who has called for a special meeting of zonal in charges, coordinators and senior party leaders on November 9, will also strategise ahead of the next rallies, identify gaps and plug the lacunae.

Although the Congress hasn't announced a final plan, Rahul is expected to hold four more campaign rallies in November. Of the four rallies he has held at Aligarh, Rampur, Hamirpur and Salempur so far, party leaders labelled the turnout at Aligarh and Hamirpur as "less than satisfactory" - *only around 20,000 people or less were in attendance. In contrast, Rampur and Salempur saw 50,000 people turning out, with party sources claiming a gathering of over a lakh.*

The lack of numbers, especially at Hamirpur, was apparently noticed by Rahul. Although Jhansi MP and MoS for rural development, Pradeep Jain, along with Congress MLAs Gayadeen, Vivek Kumar Singh and Daljeet Singh, were entrusted with gathering crowds, the party was unable to fill up the rally grounds. Defending the poor turnout at Hamirpur, one leader said, *"All efforts were made to mobilise the crowds. However, the show was poor because most people were busy because of post-harvest work in the area."*

With Rahul expected to hold four more rallies across UP in November, Mistry has called upon senior leaders to discuss strategies for all eight zones of the state unit. The review meeting will be attended by zonal chiefs, coordinators and senior party leaders. For better results, the UPCC, sources said, has now moved a proposal to hold no more than one campaign rally a day to ensure larger crowds are mobilised and monitoring of preparations is easier.

Each of Rahul's four campaign rallies were politically crucial because the Congress party was attempting to regain lost ground from the 2009 general elections, when the party came second in three places, Hamirpur, Salempur and Rampur, and third in Aligarh, where Chaudhary Brijendra Singh got 23.95% votes but lost to BSP's Raj Kumar Chauhan.

In Rampur, Begum Noor Bano lost to Samajwadi Party's Jaya Prada, in Hamirpur, Siddha Gopal Sahu finished second after BSP's Vijay Bahadur Singh while in Salempur, Bhola Pandey lost to BSP's Ramshankar Rajbhar.

In this light, Rahul's rallies at Aligarh, Rampur, Rath, Hamirpur as well as Salempur, Deoria, was being seen by political observers as the party's attempt to improve its position ahead of the 2014 elections. An early start and high decibel campaigns, with Rahul as the Congress's star campaigner, were not only meant to drum up support for UPA-II's schemes but also to mitigate the Modi effect believed to be denting the party's fortunes.

Dull response to Rahul's UP rallies sends UP Congress into a tizzy - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*OWL BABA:*







http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUExQWFRUXGBgXFBgYGBcaGBoXGhcaFxgYFxgYHCggGBwlHRQYITEiJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGiwkHyQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCw3LCwsNP/AABEIAOEA4QMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAAABwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUGBwj/xABFEAABAwIDBAcGBAQEAwkAAAABAAIRAyEEEjEFQVFhBhMicYGRoQcyscHR8BRCUmIjM3LxgpKi4RZzshUXNDVDU1STwv/EABkBAAMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgMEBf/EACgRAAICAgICAgEDBQAAAAAAAAABAhEDMRIhIkEEUdETofAUMkJhgf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8AyQ1Sg6E0SkOXYYEnMlhMUU6Ex0KhGEjOjDkhUKCOUglFNtUxDgMrdbG6AhzA7Evc0mCGU4kDg5xBvyA8Vidh7UpUq7Xvaaga73WuA7Q33BmNY4jVdT2L0zwdYAdaaTv01hl5e+CWeoWbyL0zRQ+yHivZrSIJpVqg/qDXjxADT6rMbZ6E4mg0v7NVg16ucwHEtImO6V1ykSAHC4IsQQQRyIsUrrr3AP3xCSmwcEeep5oFy23tK6PspEYmkA1r3ZajI0eQSHt5GDI433rCFy1TshqhwuSHPSQiKBCiUlAlBABpDhJSikuKLAJyIuSHN3yUk1I0QMc6wIi4EpkiUNFEoW7s3xZeCcXFO/v/AL+RZiUCAmw5GVLx67Za+Slfgqf8/f2OQEkx6JBKSj9N75Mf9UqpQj+/5FSgkI1p0clk0pbQmA6NbDclddCLGh5qUmhUR9YlyKSFosybdUTTKkzyMeH2VKmFEqVFx+L6tsjXd9VqNj9CsTiMP17SxoIJYHktzNB96YIG+J8xKRgOhT6rgKsC1wDpyWeXNGKNMeKU30jE7P2JWxL4o9qSZJ7Ib/UYtqNLlTNobJr4R7W1cpBBLXUyXsMGHAzcHjIXY9l7Ap0abqdElhkZnAdo2ES4XNrSsN7Q6bximU2XPVyRvJcSJMC5OVvlzXHDO5SpaO7J8eMMdt9lPsbpFXw5JoVnN/aDLCf3MMgre7A9qYc4U8XSAJHv0QY/xMJ9QfBYbCdFsURPUOlx5ARp3rYbE9n7WjNWd2iLNG4q5Z4oxjgk/RpemOKoYrZ1Z1Co1+Xq321b22ntNN2kidQuQJ7pJUdh65DXFrcpY8AkZm6w4DUTuKYXXhnyRy5sfGVAJSpTZKUCtjINAlEERKQMOU29IdUMXSRUtfVMQdSU0W3TmcpLj5oKCSSglQgQUIFGiKQwiUReOKFTQqI7gobHRJ68cUFD6lBFhSLKo8lBvNVbdp/cJY2mFlzRfEtW1rn73IhUn+6p244kmBMwABe5sIgXPJdT6K+zZ0NqY0kOIB6ltsswQKjhfNyGk3JNkWPRiMJhalV+Wmxz3cGiT6aLf9FPZjUL2VcWWhmaXURdxEe65wMagSBNp4rpGxtlUKLQ2nTawcAPu6t6bBu0SboWyFtDZ4fSygAZbtA0tuhUNGmBdbALH7fHVPcNx7TfmPNcXycd+R3/ABMlXFjT8RBkATpO9QzsmlUrNrPbNRuhn4jeotLFjWVLp7QYDBeB3rFppdHQmpPssamJY0gFwE6I3PVRt+malOKcF2rfqFn6G3HYXs4qqxgcDlBN7RJaOFwoUG9G0pKO9GX6cbPP4kuI7JOa+/kCqjPdNdKOkxxFdzm/yx2ac2Mfq5E6+SiUsY3WSvVweEO9nj55c5tosi6ERqKvdjmzvQD50Mb7rb9Qw4kxlWTCNzrplvJCblVyFQ6+6aZzRgpiriw0XBQ5pCUSTmEIiolPF5phrvT6p6k8EA3vxQp2Npig8aIOUeqboXSbCh19SPNJNZIe7TvSWiEWFCi4lJSnOCa60fJTY+IvMEEMqCLHRSQltGiXCOlRzENGriGieJMCfNYFnZPYz0KZlbjazQ5ziThwbhrRbrY/USHRwAneusUqYLtJvvUfZ2DbQpU6LPdp02MHcAG/AT4qZhhCd0Kh8CPuyIawluI3pjNBHh5JDHHVDFhfnYeKouleCe/DudIcWS6wjs7957/BXj9So2Lf2S2QJBF+YgpNWioy4uzkdOuR2Xd4+Sn1KGekZqdW0epmYceC1O3disfSpUSIOTKyoNWZY7UaOBn3TxlcZ6V7dr4Z+IwRc1xYcnWCRLSA4EN3GHcbFZSxt6N4ZlfZp2dMsPhqzGE2nLWtmy+PEHhP0xPtA24zF4x1SkZpNa1lMmRIEkug3EucdeAWZIO6EeaFUcaTsjJnlNU9CiUAURqd3ki6zn6LQxHA4c1JN2NsdUxTaeNk64nIeR+iQCmePiSlGqeKgGUWYqrAsnVEnrBvVcX8kouSAnioN1uKIVY3+qgFyUnbAm9ZzROqSIJ+ChFAi6LYD5DOOiH4kcT3KMEMvNICcNoHI5gc7I4hzhuLmzBPdmPmVHdiOCZLkkoAf/GHn5oKOiRbAeDeaVSrZHNfrlc13+U5vkiKaIse5ID15hq4qgVG3a+C3ugQp1EKk6IGcHQuD/CpyRoSWNJcBzJlW5cQqYDuJ0lR6dRO1SSJUdgCkB+q+dPjChmm1pzOuefyG5P1ql4EffJRXyNwJ8Z+aYB4+nmNPuM+h+a8wdKagdjMQQ81W9dUIfvcC4387eC9PY956nhuN90aLyvtrDlmIrNOoq1B/rJ+aPQEQNKBHJBjCf7oywoATyhJc1LIvdOTPJABOqSNPJPUnDq3W3jeozVMw7AWuEETCAIoI3j1Qc8cE++gBvUV7AN/ogBfWDh3JoOkxCV1aMIASTFjZKbzMDjx5JORGW7igBJcEoHmgWBJtzSAPxR25eqTCPq0UAJSjoTwKEAJBfPBABZkEWT7sgiwDCW0IwyEJSA9OezSuXbPwsz/ACKYk8m5fkPRadwP3/dcy9hO1hUwjqJJLqLyCDfsvOdscBciORXUHO4K2JAlRC05o438PuB4qRnGkhMtHaNgbC89/NIYpzBvjzUWpVbMAj75BSjSJ1Hr9ZSDQA3AIAZqVzkIazNbjl8t/nC81e0HEvftDEGpTFN4c1rmjflY1oebC7gA7x5L0u+3Jco9umxH1Pw2JpUXOytqNrOYJhoLCzNF4u++gSYHJqUbvFG6mCdVFpVISiSgCR+Hg7j4oPpjefJRusRl6YDxcG6AffgpGH7Qd3KAQVYYYG4PBICFUbBjVJJhSH05M+iYcITAIDkpuzcLncGEgSbSPJRA47kH1i0pPQIvm9Haxq9RTbmqEEgGNBw8lAxWxqlMnrKT6ZFu20xygqx2P0lqNdSdnAq0jmo1D603mLscLcl2zYvSOhjqWbJFQfzKZgweYPvDgRYgqO0VdnnWrRdrFvRPYPBZ2z5fVdk6VdHKNRrquHpNbUaD+IoRIc3e9gGjhviMwnfC51j6TaYAYwgboMiDexNzqjmNJGdxOELPNRyFpMZSD6OZt9e8ce4/BZ94VRdktDZ0SQ5LBlINNUIVmCCZlBAE9zRvTdRoG5KqsnRNPBGt1IHT/YBUjF4ls+9RaY7qmv8Aq9V3fJK8y+yvanUbToEmG1CaLuEVBDf9YYvTLam6CfgqAQWADsgKJhTcgtAsLg2JvMDgLeanOE2PkEzXpA6WIBA5TqUgFZeCbMomFwmbj1/3RMrB2kgyRB5J0A3UZNlHdgc4aZMNDgWybyQdRrpEJWNxrKTS+o9rWgXJIHxWUHThj6rKdPsUi6H1XAzH7BbKCfzHQHQpoRyn2s7Cbh8aX0aZbRqtDxDYaKlw9o52Do/cVmaDhkgt7yvQvT7aGEFMUatM13VACKbY0mzy4+5yIvbguQ4jorVkljCG7g65A5wI8d/JZycb2XGEnpGaAHAeSK3BWuK2O+nHWNIBuHR2T4qNUoAaKk/oTTRXHE8gluxGUTrylSfwspl+FjdKYiOyqXAxCjGZup5oyPd9FFrHq7zLt3Ln38EAGa5pWHvnU/p/aOZ38rcUnF9sSTJJzeeqYw2HdVe1jGkucYA+p3AXMrX4XACq6lgKNRoaag6+sZIc/SGgTIbJAG879SUwKHo70cxGMq9XQplxGroIY3f2naC27UrTbM2LtDAV6ZqM6suJYw5mua6CAQcpNrzJ3Sur0smEw7KFFnYphwvJzui5cBv1UTbjHVsFnDe1RIqgEGchBz6AmwIP+FZuRSRG2XtiagcSKVUiDY5XXgRP3dWO2+irK9PrKdJrnT2gCAOJI3eCxtZhqMEaiTbdvsrvY2Nr9R1TKsXLm8yI7JJ3ET4rNSvZo412imxGwqdECWzJIcCZBEbxxFlmds9G2mXUNdcnH+k7l03G4OaL3EQeZ8VifdPdpHzVafQl5I507skgggixB3d6RnW26QbMbWpl7YFRtyTeQLkFYV2q1TszaoXn7kE3CCYixYyEs0Sdy6JT6N0GG8v79D5J5+zqQGUMao5F8TmdFj6ZDm2cCC08HNMgjuML0R0R9o+ExjGtLxSrwA6k/skuAv1ZNni0iLwbhc4ewGW9W2BrYellAo7Ppte9ha0B2WWuFjxIB7wE07dEtUehqVeeI8DPwTjTwHmuI4DF4iiP4OIrUwNGh+ZvdkqZmgcgAtTsnp1XYB+IY2o3e5gyP/yucWu829yuhHQnuANz5fQIurndBj7lU2F6Y4JwvVDDwqMezyLmwfBTMPt3CPPZxFF3ACo34SgCLtXohh8R2ns7Z1cCQZ01Gum+Vkts+zp7Wl1CpMAnK4CTvjMO7eN66bnCibRxTWUySQJs2TqTYBF0gqzhmHe8vzPa82AB3iBA8ICumbQeQP4hDgDbLrEXdNj4QtBX2A4AOZBHI38t6cwuy3tdJY/vblnxBsuOUu7aO+MajSZntm7bpVC6nlh8kGkb0qsa5CfcfY2389RlukGxGh+ejai8ZmB0gtIMOYZ0cDuN10baYoj+cSBqOtowLfvpgR3ysVtvBNYW5arajXEvyh+eN5JI42Em/erxNcuiMy8O9mbGyKpBIpucAYJaMwBiYJGigPIHgYIW7q1OpwD3WBqd4Mam+kQFzTrCASe1dtiTqZJ+B811NHCmScdiwxvM+6Pn3fVUfvG0kk+Z5J3HSYceQnnE/ErRdFthOe9gFqrryRPVMIsT+924eJspuitg2RshzczKd6ptXcCJa0/+mw/q0k/OIRtHZLqLpY17csHNvbw00W12LRbhfdhoPvyO0526XazMzxnRWmILajCABGptefqs5SZpBGg2O91fD0qrhlc9gzjhUAGbzN/8QV7h2fm3GzufH75rJ9FNp5ahou0dof33g+OnktjScPmsmx0YXaeE6mpUaBAMmnwLLQR5wmdiDM+D7u7vHzBgrS9McDnwxe2zqUuEb2bx4SD4LIbNcWBp/bfhPzQlRV2i92mXVKRaw3BEttv3d28cLjuyj8NrxHEQWkGC0hXlOuWVP6oB4EeCu6VGi7s1AO1/LqwC5p3B02m/wT9j9GGwuyarw4sZIgzYwRvuudYrChryCI4rrnSzo/tMh7hjx1DQTTbSYWOdGjXNZEncZJ7gucdJ8IQ5tSIzAZm8HwM3rK1ikjF9lL+Hb9ygk9ejVEnYa1p+/JQwCZ4ffkp1Z1kQZYACZ1vysFkjYr8QDSYX2m0aGTNoHqon4N2XM50PmZN5+mu5TqlQ9cxgvJgCJvqT3ABXNXCiwLRzJgx3TqVy5MvGZpGFooJPCOco6kg2PdwTmI2Q8ODGOc+XQGBtzN4B+vokubkOUiCLQdxG6+i78WVZFaOWUXF0xp5POU4aQIEjcm83kn21FsySXs/G1qNqVR7BwB7P+U29FF6QYV+JaOtq1M7SHNdmMgi1husTpHgbqTSIKktYISpDMy2vjqTuxVJYIyy4GwiQc7HPJiY7Xmox6ZVhVcKrurLYDA+rVYXB1iZl1O2sx6yFqX4RIw5NJ2YNa4H3mPAcxw4OB+Kh419D5MqqPT7q2Ma6rVcHDMCKlPEECdHGWFumhEqNS2ng3+68MPE9Yw66dthHm4roeA6N7MxjMwwlEPHvtDQxwM8WROmqjVvZJgXm3WU9wy1SQTpP8QEz46oSrQNtqjDdMtotqYZjKLg4aHK6m+9gb03ExE6wsDWaYDDrOYxGkAfVdqqexelBDMVWaYgZmscNZtAG9YnpL0Gq4cuzVmVXtLQ4QWtFOAGnKB5/NTKajsIxb0Z3YGy3VqgaACTBYHe6IgF7uQ9TC2ey29RieoAcQHCXlty8i5JFiDuPAAKx6PYKh+GyNg1T2nug5pvAj9I3AfElRNo16ja+HmQMwa7gdLnnK45ZucuPo6YQ4qy32lhJ0g6zOunx+qrRUiwJiIud+8O4GR8Fa1514KqxuFmXRA/MOPA3381tF+jNr2gsNUOYEe9NvAz52C6NgsX1lNrvzR2u8fUXXNsIS0j8wEkEalulxqSFoti7Zyvyk9h/KIfu+nilKNDTtGmxNeWEayCI7xCp/wDseWDTT1RHFu6xzTofRXOHxDX0TvczsvA1HOPVKugTMpjWhsHhr3KLh8UWON5Bjsk9lzeXDvTuPrgnxjnHPzVVmaAQdBpfROI2aX8dmZ2XWnsnn+l3B3P+6zNXYza2dlbRxMEcd0cCrLZtFxaXAi+46HvHz1Ux2DcAxzCA8kkhwBaA3jBFtLmNfFNLsG77MD/3cu/913/1o11D/iqt/wDC/wBR+iC1r/ZjZQFrTv38teSargAGPW2gk/RLrUSBIOU7gSLnlHeoWKqCCH7zGUbyOY3LG6Vmtdiujrqz61cyQxsNYCIaXaudOpj5rREg+/lmJEESOJSKddopkOcG5rCZgAAAfNZ/pDgzDGdcxud183ZJG4NB1v8AALz35yN9I3XQXAPzVKlS7Ww2npqbuI36EC/NXO1dhUsS4Z2g5byJBmLSRciPknujOyRhsLSozJa2XE6l5OZx8z6Kw6oTO/iNfRetijxjSOSTtnPds9CajCThznb+hxh/+E6O9D3rKuouBIcC0iQQdRyMruEW4qp23sGliRLhlqfleNR38RyWiZBypj4U2jVlPbZ6O1cP74luge3Q/MHkfVVtNytdgWoKKpTlR6OJhSGy4Tr5JiGKVV9GoH0yWubp9DxB0XROje3mYlsRlqN99nzb+2/ePVYN1IEJnDudSqCoww5pkH68RyUuIWdeK437QajqW1XENJbUpU8wA1EFu/8ApXVdi7RbXpB4sdHN/S4aj73QuXe1CoDtACDPVMgz+55tG+481z5v7TXHsrNlU2tq5qZe0NiQ7gdOEeuin7cr5q9KNTlJufUHlKrqGZ0hriDzOvmouCqOdi6bDBLcxzCbwD6LgjG5WdDfVGkqP0jx+xpKiuv98bKfWoJGHpgkQO/74WXUuyGVtbZ7Rdtr5jwnU6b7qDUH5bibDu136G9uELS4mgIuI8T9/wB1mOkuI6uHzA0vvOgHKbrRd9Gb6H8TtmrUdlY2ACAXExNtQRf4KHhMfUwtR72vcS4dttiHMBuCP1Rv1VLgtrtzuyTkJLTNwHbiJ4/JScaezmm4seOkJO7oqKVGoxJp16Yr0asg+9O4xdpAuCPqqt2EaRZxfzuAO4D5rm2Kc5jiWkhpN4JHwV3sXpWGQ2oNfzWdvGrTqNZ8FSiRyOi9HpytaQ4CTfUW3k7lcNotqVmZjLGlwiTDszG5ZAs4Sw68OayOx/aA+nWbhmdQWvILahnIS5ogOOYQCbcQttj6z6J64dthaM9QZC3rHdotLZkNBkaWBHelVUwvZsMz+CCxv/GbeDfRBa8kZ0U2LZpyG/TgqqvhZewBpJvIg8loHtAbB8JB/wAwKZw1Wm17cxAM5RNxmPdH6THcuOT8GdP+Qp38MA5cw1mHGAOIAO8JrYeA/HYykXwWUX9ZaLwQQ0jd2g2Z5p2s2tnijUbJIEFuZt+EQQfOJ3K06M7Tw+HqVH1XNNYwx7qVOo5nZJ7Ic0GYOp5b1z4UnJNl5NUdFRdyhYHa9GqwOp1A4EkDUGRqMpEyO5TQF6aaejkoCMI0UXTATWote0tc0FpEEESCO7esTtvoQZzYYj/luP8A0u+R81u0E0wOLvplji1zYcDDgdQeadpxIi3ESPqtD0/pNFdhBhzm9sd1mnvIB/yqgouG/nqtF2SPiNRZJfVGmpSS+Z4d6MOAtEKhGn6FO/iPaNHNBPgdfVc26Y4xtfaGIeHO7LzTE6Dq+wY5S0rofRCplrPJOlJxPgWlcep1M5c8m7iXHmXGT8VyfI+jWBZnFZGgnjuVj0QoNdiXVGkHsEATvc4X9Fm6lIEiXLb9A9lsDH1dHuORsn8ouY5E7/2hc6jWjdOy9xVEiJ37u5NU6cQYtv5KTjahyNcIIzQeUmL8pWe6U7c/DxTZlm5dPxgHn6LWESJy9g2/tBsim1wzuJm/ujn9PFYDbWMfiC6mD2GuiR+YgwXT52U/AY5pa4g9qZnfrdx4b04zDtA7IjwWujK2zK7MqGm+pTdYESP6m3EbtCfIK9fig6nYXvPPwUTb2zXEh7Bmte1xzUShs2s8X7DSIP5ZHNrdfFKr7KUmhrqwb2I+cqLW2aHXFjvWhp7PDGhoGiU7CgCPgjQmZfEbLdq243j71TmFxtemMrHVA03LQ5waTxLQYPitCMKOBCbfgrzZPkKip/7UxPE+qCtvwpQStfQ6Oo1KgMkCfHl/dEzq3MIqZckXkF3hAEk8ITbHyyeOXQRu/wBlZbIwrQ4FxBabj+yw0zXaKLa22vw8UqWaCM2Z/ZqOpGQ4NuMjuZuRMb4paGONVxYx+WmNGMIaYiZk6XnS54rpNbZNDGtxArUg+k4ta0XBmnPaDhdpzOcJHBUeO6H4ekxrKdMdUbta6TlcdYc64n4hN4VVohTejGYsPY1l3ECSJIDhYSWOGhGWYNuC1PRrpxVo5RWqCtTNgTZ45HUh0G02MbtTVYjYxp+7Lf2vlw8DMj1VfiNnuBzFpLgAGuBaYi8EEAnzWaTjourOwbP6Z4Oq7KK7Gu4OIHkZg+avmvBEi43EaHuK834xjGEtq0HQ4nq3CQ5pNyLDtAG4EnVS8BtitSAdhaoYRYsa9zQT/QbErVZWtohwPRAKLPyXJdle1B7AOvbJ39m55BwI9Qr3D+1XBOs81GE2PYLgPEX9FpHKmS4NFNt3HCtVqP4u7II3CzbdwUDDS4w63Dj47kcnjPhe6U0OnW3PuXSjIltoidUOol0zx+CVn+COk/VWAqrjBQoYp8xFB7Qeb3NYPVy51QoZA0tcw5jcAyWtixMWbOkLWdJcQ9tIBjg0uc0SeXatzsFTbF2Y2oS1+aeOgvvFua4PkS8joxLojMouLgGiS7sjxW42dQ6qmGgyGtgni48O8yVXbK2VTpS/MXAWbMTziLXtfkp+MxAZTdXrEtotsABd7tAymPzOJMT3lTBDk6K/a22GUWAm7iYDd7yLgDx+CyWK2e/EVXVKxkvuY0bGjRO4fVTQ19V/X1mgPI7LRcU28O/mpNKlafotSNlRg9jGm9xsQRbWysAzLaJ4KcGHeo9QnNAHegKG8tp9OaaGmk8gnRTM96UaY4oCuiKXco5JDtLBSXt8TyTGfWxRYiM4nl5Jo5xuTtSsdCL+SS6QLEoAjZ3/AGP9kErrXfqQQI6NsYgth1xr4wfqruk7RtIwTrmbYDiZE29eSodlV8pdLogndzO4rSYerlbnccxd3WG4fPx5KFs0b6otcP2cobo0R3kDWfVYfprt6pWqChhzlYwzWqEauFwxnG+p5LSVNqQHECLGFgy8l0nebq3L6JUS92btJtRoZWgVAAJ421CRj9nxcGRM/wB1V1I/2T1DHvpiCDUYN35gOXELNqy06HGtDhlcAeM3Hqq/amwabwCxrWnS0x6LS7I6jEAljxm3tNiPAqZV2KSIBCmmVyRh2bCc0DLUg7w5oc3yIB80WI2QXATRouIIOamTTd5HsraM2A+d0cUqr0dLe2CJGv3KSi7BtUUTBqnaT/qidqjYIK9FHKLy8Uml7w++SW1soBsXumBB20yWePBp3bsw+Cg7I2JWkPD4pkGQSTAO5o489O9aRmFFXsu903P34q1c1tOn+0Dedw0XHmj5G2N+JXYirRwlNrqjTUqO/l0xqeZP5Qs5iGVMRUFXEOkt/lU2jsUxyG88zf5SDXNR5quMl3oNwHKEbylfoKsZ6lOU6I4hLF03mRY6FPANrKO+iePcnCUndfRAELGOICYY7WyPFQdD98kWGab7vSUhBVdbWTZ1MBO1Lpt7vPegZDxDT9gJgM3iQppA+wmntCdioj3+/wCyCeQT5Co0b39sxoYc0ySDPApnZGJeztuJhxLiJO82PgI8PBCqco5Ay2/Hu5lBlUljQO63IxCko1mCZ1lMzYGRM8R/ZZZ1MtcWu3GD8ipOyMc6j2X/AMsm8nQn0A17vNStsYMnts1/KeI4FSunQ9or6UGbpTWQZnQJFFzS2NOLd8j71Rti54X++GioBjGbPDzmhzHDR7DDge8a+KOntbH4cRLcQ0C09l57+KsgzMPLch1RtJi26E02LiN0PaDVa3+LhKmb9kEJ1/tHcQSMJWM2aCNToN9tfRG9lgAJ70YaRuvuTTJ4hl++CJS2mbwe9Ck8kCR8EpxO8QOAn4yutO0ZDgbfig9wjekUqnBsefmmar8gGcht4vvPKdShgWOAqdrwIFpv9hO9IMT2A24LiPIX+ih4XD1R/EdTc1nF0tc7k1h7XiQBGiiY2tnqC9hJA15fMLlydyNoaoYaIulApRYeKIjkoKGzZIJjTVPESEh8CYQA0543lRMVVGuqc/EATMk6iOChVqmYWbG/6oEw267o08069hA9beSGzcJmzF26AI4nv5I6zL2OluH3dMkZfMFMPNuHhqpL2ExHxTDwZ4xqkUR+svu9U0588JTtQHh9FGMzbj9+CYC+rQQk/tQTJL7aGn3yUXBaef8A1FBBSix/He6fvctHgf8AwjfD4hBBRL0ESnwH81/d8k3W08R80SCsC2ofRGd6NBAACS/5hBBAmVGxv5tX+r/9K73nvQQXXHRiRsb7jv6Ssfsr/wA7wP8AzUEESA7B0i/N3O+C5/R/nO/pH/UgguQ2RPq6H73Im6hGggYKep+9yjYvQd/0RoJoRAd8h8U1V/L3H5oIKQLLZnuv7z8AouK1/wAR+KNBMQ3VTVPXxQQR7GQne67uTOI395QQTYhlBBBMk//Z


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Waaaa ha ha ha ha ha HAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! This particular 'media creation' meant pujya fenkuji could not go beyond domestic airport if he ever tried to go to amreeekaaa!!!!! aha ahahahahaha!!! Despo despo!!



Frustration galore... now what? NASA refuses to take Modi to space in their space shuttle? Knowing how desperate Congressis are..... wouldn't surprised to see if that one is around the corner.


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Waaaa ha ha ha ha ha HAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! This particular 'media creation' meant pujya fenkuji could not go beyond domestic airport if he ever tried to go to amreeekaaa!!!!! aha ahahahahaha!!! Despo despo!!



your laugh reminds me of that doctors laugh in Munna Bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Rahul Baba will be India's PM for next 2 terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

LoveIcon said:


> Rahul Baba will be India's PM for next 2 terms.



Imagine the same thing happening to us with Bilawal ! 

So - Dushman mareii teiii khushiii na karyeooo sajnaa wiii murrr janaaa ehhhh !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> your laugh reminds me of that doctors laugh in Munna Bhai



That's the frustration coming out my friend. Afterall Congressis are getting battered around from all corners & running away from the fight. Din't we see them sulking & boycotting any debate on opinion polls? Have you seen them the way they are reacting to Goldman Sachs report? I think Modi is right when he said it's going to be Indian Mujahideen & CBI going to fight elections against him... not Congress!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Armstrong said:


> Imagine the same thing happening to us with Bilawal !
> 
> So - Dushman mareii teiii khushiii na karyeooo sajnaa wiii murrr janaaa ehhhh !



Butt sb. Khair ay - kis gal da roog la baithay oo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

Pappu and Congressi are just dependent on Muslim votes

Modi gonna come in Power


----------



## IndoCarib

Goldman Sachs bullish on Narendra Modi, upgrades India to marketweight - Economic Times The Congi reaction 

Anand Sharma hits out at Goldman Sachs report on Modi - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

If I could put a bullet in the head of all the Mleccha Gandhi clan so help me God I would do it but alas this curse is here to stay until we ourselves the people overthrow these dogs and throw them out of Hindustan once and for all thus ridding the worse curse bestowed on our great nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

LoveIcon said:


> Rahul Baba will be India's PM for next 2 terms.


Bhai humne tumhara kyaa bigaada hai jo hamain yeh bad dua de rahe ho.

OK let me propose a solution. You make Rahul Gandhi your PM for 10 years and we will make Narendra Modi our PM. After that if you progress better than us we will give you full control of Kashmir


----------



## Sugarcane

Soumitra said:


> Bhai humne tumhara kyaa bigaada hai jo hamain yeh bad dua de rahe ho.
> 
> OK let me propose a solution. You make Rahul Gandhi your PM for 10 years and we will make Narendra Modi our PM. After that if you progress better than us we will give you full control of Kashmir



Modi is off topic - this thread is about Congress & Rahul Baba,


----------



## Nair saab

Guys u should visit this thread ...

US-CIA Plot behind arrest of ISRO scientists | Pakistan Defence

It shows how Congress CIA nexus sabotaged the Indian *cryogenic *engine dream of the ISRO... by arreste


----------



## heisenberg

just one doubt.i watched some of the rallies of imran khan in karachi and lahore and they were as large as that of narendra modi but still imran khan performed badly in these two provinces..i feared that this could happen to narendra modi also..and even lalu prasad got a huge gatherings at his parivartan rally in gandhi maiden but lost badly to nitish kumar in bihar legislative assembly elections..someone please throw some light on mine doubt.i want to see narendra modi as our future prime minister


----------



## JanjaWeed

heisenberg said:


> just one doubt.i watched some of the rallies of imran khan in karachi and lahore and they were as large as that of narendra modi but still imran khan performed badly in these two provinces..i feared that this could happen to narendra modi also..and even lalu prasad got a huge gatherings at his parivartan rally in gandhi maiden but lost badly to nitish kumar in bihar legislative assembly elections..someone please throw some light on mine doubt.i want to see narendra modi as our future prime minister



Pakistani national election was a sham. In quite a few of their polling stations voter turnout was more than 100%. In some of the constituencies more than 70% of the votes were fake. Pakistani electoral turnout would be a wrong benchmark to go with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

JanjaWeed said:


> Pakistani national election was a sham. In quite a few of their polling stations voter turnout was more than 100%. In some of the constituencies more than 70% of the votes were fake. Pakistani electoral turnout would be a wrong benchmark to go with.







are all news about poll rigging in pakistan were true?? one more thing concerns me is times now projection for delhi and chhattisgarh..no clear majority for bjp in delhi and some problems in chhattisgarh also...and should bjp use vote bank politics on ground level as other parties do in india as development and infrastructure issues don't work for indian people specially farmers and lower castes..


----------



## JanjaWeed

heisenberg said:


> are all news about poll rigging in pakistan were true?? one more thing concerns me is times now projection for delhi and chhattisgarh..no clear majority for bjp in delhi and some problems in chhattisgarh also...and should bjp use vote bank politics on ground level as other parties do in india as development and infrastructure issues don't work for indian people specially farmers and lower castes..



Well.. quite a few poll rigging cases were authenticated by respective authorities like NADRA. It's just that ECP doesn't want to upset the applecart.

Coming back to Timesnow poll.. looks like that whinging, whining, moaning & crying by Congress about opinion poll has taken it's toll on TV channels. Maybe they are trying to balance it a bit.
Delhi is understandable due to AAP factor. But Chattisgarh was a far gone conclusion for BJP only a few weeks ago. What has changed suddenly? I still think Rajastan, MP & Chattishgarh will be a outright win for BJP. But Delhi will be a touch & go. Maybe they should let AAP to form govt & provide outside support if it's going to be a case of hung assembly. Congress is expert in bringing down a minority govt...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Guys u should visit this thread ...
> 
> US-CIA Plot behind arrest of ISRO scientists | Pakistan Defence
> 
> It shows how Congress CIA nexus sabotaged the Indian *cryogenic *engine dream of the ISRO... by arreste


 
You should stop contributing to that poor guy's torment by using him for further political narratives. He was never involved in any spying and the reason why he was arrested was because a police official was denied sexual favors by that poor woman. In consequence the cop alleged that she was a spy and out of the blue a wide mirch masala story was gleefully created by your media , politicians and cops and destroyed many lives. I have said this before- kerala should no be given any institutions of national importance till the quagmire of local politics is resolved. (and yeah I'm a mallu nair too so I know what I'm talking about)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Conspiracy theories :popcorn:


----------



## Fawkes

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/modi-security-rpn-singhs-rajiv-gandhi-blunder-1214403.html

drunk uneducated minister


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*PRAVEEN SWAMI*

_The story of the Indian Mujahideen tells us that communal violence and jihadist terrorism are intimately enmeshed. Rahul Gandhi deserves credit for addressing inconvenient truths, however clumsily_

It began, if a story like this can be said to have a beginning, in the summer of 1985, as a great tide of hate washed over the decaying industrial city of Bhiwandi. They had gathered hoping to defend their community from riots: the small-time gangster, Muhammad Azam Ghauri, the ultra-pious Abdul Karim, the skilled doctor Jalees Ansari. The men would parade up and down the grounds of the Young Men’s Christian Association in Mumbai’s Mominpura, carrying _lathis_, doing drills borrowed from the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh’s _shakhas_.

No one paid the least attention — until the men’s names began appearing in accounts of the bombing of dozens of trains on December 6, 1993, the first anniversary of the Babri Masjid demolition.

Unvarnished truth

Congress leader Rahul Gandhi submitted a response to the Election Commission on Friday, in reply to complaints that he violated the law by saying Pakistan’s Inter-Services Intelligence Directorate was trying to recruit Muzaffarnagar riot victims. Mr. Gandhi was sharply criticised for fanning anti-Muslim sentiment — ironically enough, by both the Hindu and Islamic religious right. He has been attacked for divulging classified information, and asked why the Union government isn’t acting against potential terror recruits. The story which began in Mominpora all those years ago though tells us this: while Mr. Gandhi might be guilty of all of these things, the story he is telling is the unvarnished truth.

From the plain words of the Indian Mujahideen, we know why its recruits are killing. In the minutes before bombs went off at courtrooms in Uttar Pradesh on November 27, 2007, the organisation released a digital manifesto saying it was seeking to avenge the “wounds given by the idol worshippers to the Indian Muslims.” “They demolished our Babri Masjid,” it argued, “and killed our brothers, children and raped our sisters.” “If you want to be a successful person in India,” the manifesto concluded, “then you should be (an) idol worshipper and kill Muslims.”

It would be plain wrong to cast the Indian Mujahideen as a gang of aggrieved riot victims, seeking Hindi-film vengeance. It would be just as wrong though to pretend anti-Muslim violence did not shape its members’ world view: in interrogation after interrogation, members have described their violence as vengeance-seeking.

The Indian Mujahideen’s manifesto, investigators say, was authored by Karnataka-born, Karachi-based Iqbal Shahbandri — a man we’ve come to know well by the alias Iqbal Bhatkal. Iqbal and his brother Riyaz Shahbandri came from a social class not known for resentments against the _status quo_. The Shahbandri brothers’ father, Ismail, had left the Mangalore-region town, Bhatkal, for Mumbai in the 1970s. He set up a successful leather-tanning works in the city’s Kurla area, buying an apartment on Tulsi Pipe Road.

Riyaz Shahbandri studied at upscale English-medium schools, and later picked up a civil engineering degree from Mumbai’s Saboo Siddiqui College. For his part, Iqbal studied Unani medicine, though his main interest was preaching and proselytising.

In 2001, the brothers were introduced to the now-proscribed Students Islamic Movement of India, or SIMI, through a relative. Founded in the wake of the Emergency, SIMI’s language and practice had become increasingly vitriolic after the Babri Masjid was demolished. In 1996, it put up posters calling on god to send an avatar of the 11th century warlord Mahmud Ghaznavi to avenge the destruction of the mosque.

Yoginder Sikand, the author of authoritative scholarly work on SIMI, suggests its polemic may have given “its supporters a sense of power and agency which they were denied in their actual lives.”

Crystallised rage

The reasons are not hard to understand: the Babri Masjid demolition, followed by murderous riots in many parts of the country, had crystallised the rage of many young Muslims against a political system which had failed them. For the Bhatkal brothers, the 1993 riots were lived experience.

From jailed Mumbai resident Sadiq Israr Sheikh’s testimony to police, we know some on SIMI’s radical fringes were craving for direct action. Born in 1978 to working class parents from the north Indian town of Azamgarh, Sheikh had grown up in Mumbai’s Cheetah Camp housing project. In 1996, he began attending SIMI gatherings — polite tea-and-biscuits affairs that he would eventually storm out of, frustrated by endless discussion.

Late in 2001, he ran into a distant relative, Salim Islahi, the son of a Jamaat-e-Islami-linked cleric who was himself expelled from the organisation for his extremism. Islahi, later controversially killed by police, allegedly arranged for Sheikh to travel to Pakistan for training in September 2001.

His story wasn’t uncommon: other SIMI friends like computer engineer Abdul Subhan Qureshi made the journey to the Lashkar-e-Taiba’s camps at about the same time.

From 2002, when this core leadership returned to India, it found fertile ground: Gujarat persuaded younger recruits that India’s claims to secularism and democracy were a sham. SIMI’s wellsprings gave birth to small jihadist cells across India. Peedical Abdul Shibly and Yahya Kamakutty, highly successful computer professionals, are alleged to have prepared to carry out attacks in Bangalore. Feroze Ghaswala, another alleged Indian Mujahideen recruit, told police he volunteered for joining jihad training after witnessing the mass burial of 40 Gujarat riot victims. Kerala men trained in the mountains of Jammu and Kashmir with the Lashkar-e-Taiba. Zabiuddin Ansari, from Maharashtra’s Aurangabad, famously ended up in the 26/11 control room.

From the investigations of the Patna and Bodh Gaya bombings, we know the recruitment continues, often carried out by old SIMI cadre, drawing on an anger which every new communal confrontation fuels. “You have provoked the Mujahideen to massacre you and your five-and-a-half crore multitude of pathetic infidels,” read the bitter Indian Mujahideen manifesto released after the 2008 serial bombings in New Delhi, “who tortured us in the post-Godhra riots asking ‘where is your Allah’?”

“Here He Is”

‘Purely Indian’

It is interesting that the Indian Mujahideen never dropped its national identification from the name. In the 2007 manifesto, it said this: “We are not any foreign mujahideen nor we have any attachment with neighbouring countries. We are purely Indian.” In a later manifesto, the group called itself “the home-grown jihadi militia of Islam.” Recently arrested Indian Mujahideen operative Ahmed Siddibapa, also known as Yasin Bhatkal, is reported to have told the National Investigations Agency that he refused to train in Pakistan for these reasons.

The India of an Indian jihad shouldn’t surprise us. From the work of chronicler Zain al-Din Maabari, we know self-described jihadis waged war against Portugese colonial forces more than 200 years ago.

The eminent historian, Ayesha Jalal, has shown the notion of jihad was an important ideological theme through the 18th and 19th centuries.

Following the 2008 bombings in Delhi, the Indian Mujahideen actually invoked this heritage: “We have carried out this attack in the memory of two most eminent Mujahids of India: Sayyed Ahmed Shaheed and Shah Ismail Shaheed, who had raised the glorious banner of Jihad against the disbelievers in this very city of Delhi.”

Like all other modern ideologies, Islamism offers believers a road map for action. It has been a fringe tendency, drawing far fewer supporters among Indian Muslims than the Congress, the Left and perhaps even the BJP — but its durability points to deep tears in our social fabric.

Investigations of the Patna and Bodh Gaya blasts have shown the obvious: even as police and intelligence services have registered important successes in the battle against jihadist terrorism, the fractures in our society have enabled recruits to be drawn from a new generation. Pakistan’s intelligence services and their jihadist proxies will exploit the dysfunctions in our polity, until India’s political life addresses them.

For years now, it has suited a wide spectrum of Indian political opinion to simply deny this problem exists. The forces behind the silence are remarkably wide — among them, Hindu nationalists, unwilling to acknowledge their role in giving birth to jihadist terror; opportunists trying to cash in on Muslim fears; ideologues sympathetic to Islamists.

Mr. Gandhi's intervention, inchoate and fumbling, won’t solve the problem. It does, though, open the door to the truth-telling that is a precondition for healing. For that, India ought to be grateful.

Rahul Gandhi is right on Indian jihadists - The Hindu


----------



## Puchtoon

Puchtoon said:


> *
> 
> Modi*:Mitron......agar gupta vansha ko yaad karen chandragupta ki rajneeti hame prerna deti hai
> *Nitish*:Modi said ...........chandragupta maurya was gupta king
> *(Psuedo Journo) Shankasana*:Nitish is right
> *Con(gie)s*:We told you modi is liar
> 
> *FACT*:Chandragupta was a GUPTA king whose capital was also patna.







Another *AH Karan thapar* on the same topic:

"_will tell you his grandfather, Chandragupta, was a Maurya. How come Modi didn’t know that? _"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Puchtoon said:


> Another *AH Karan thapar* on the same topic:
> 
> "_will tell you his grandfather, Chandragupta, was a Maurya. How come Modi didn’t know that? _"


 ha ha ha ha ha!!!! Fenku didn't know that Chandragupta didn't belong to the Gupa dynasty!!! Ha ha ha!!1 Even a little child knows that Chandragpta belonged to te Maurya Dynasty!!!


----------



## Soumitra

So #Congress uses pic of Baroda-Ahmedabad Express Highway and shows it as development in #Kerala ? 

This shows only 2 things:
1) They have NO development works of their own to showcase.
2) They too appreciate the development works of Gujarat under Narendra Modi's visionary leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> ha ha ha ha ha!!!! Fenku didn't know that Chandragupta didn't belong to the Gupa dynasty!!! Ha ha ha!!1 Even a little child knows that Chandragpta belonged to te Maurya Dynasty!!!



lol.. another congressi in dire need of history lessons who thinks there was only one Chandragupta existed!


----------



## Mritunjaya

Guynextdoor2 said:


> ha ha ha ha ha!!!! Fenku didn't know that Chandragupta didn't belong to the Gupa dynasty!!! Ha ha ha!!1 Even a little child knows that Chandragpta belonged to te Maurya Dynasty!!!



 ....Chandragupta - I was the Founder of the Gupta Dynasty with his Capital at Patliputra or present day Patna. 

In fact there was also Chandragupta - II who was also an emperor in the Gupta Empire  

Clearly you do not even know what 'little child knows' either. So the real questions is why do ignorant fools vote for congress ? because their leader is pappu ?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. another congressi in dire need of history lessons who thinks there was only one Chandragupta existed!


 
Ok- so modi's highlighting the example of a Chandragupta who built the kingdom via marital alliances rather than the Chandragupta who built his empire through intelligence and martial prowess. So Modi basically admires the Gandhi Nehru dyasty and so start worshipping Rahul baba. 


Mritunjaya said:


> ....Chandragupta - I was the Founder of the Gupta Dynasty with his Capital at Patliputra or present day Patna.
> 
> In fact there was also Chandragupta - II who was also an emperor in the Gupta Empire
> 
> Clearly you do not even know what 'little child knows' either. So the real questions is why do ignorant fools vote for congress ? because their leader is pappu ?


 
oh......'paaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttliiiiiiiiiipputraaaaaaaaaaa'


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Ok- so modi's highlighting the example of a Chandragupta who built the kingdom via marital alliances rather than the Chandragupta who built his empire through intelligence and martial prowess. So Modi basically admires the Gandhi Nehru dyasty and so start worshipping Rahul baba.



Atleast now you know there was more than one Chandragupta in ancient Indian history... not just in Mauryan Empire.. but also in Gupta Empire. Glad I could help. Better late than never..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Atleast now you know there was more than one Chandragupta in ancient Indian history... not just in Mauryan Empire.. but also in Gupta Empire. Glad I could help. Better late than never..


 
I always knew there was more than one Chandraguta.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I always knew there was more than one Chandraguta.


& I believe you!


----------



## Mritunjaya

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Ok- so modi's highlighting the example of a Chandragupta who built the kingdom via marital alliances rather than the Chandragupta who built his empire through intelligence and martial prowess. So Modi basically admires the Gandhi Nehru dyasty and so start worshipping Rahul baba.
> 
> oh......'paaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttliiiiiiiiiipputraaaaaaaaaaa'



No, Modi knows more about history than you and the congress put together. That is what is highlighted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I always knew there was more than one Chandraguta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> & I believe you!


 
People always remember the greater men first.


----------



## Soumitra

*Narendra Modi is a challenger for Congress, we can't ignore him: Chidambaram*

PANAJI: Union finance minister P Chidambaram on Sunday acknowledged that the Congress party considers BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi as a "challenger."

*"As a political party, we acknowledge that he (Modi) is a challenger. We cannot ignore him. He is a candidate fielded by the principal opposition party. We have to take note of him," he said during an interaction at 'ThinkFest' event currently on in Goa.*

The minister, however, said that as an individual he is concerned about his (Modi's) ideology, philosophy and the kind of language he has been using in public rallies.

"So far he (Modi) is extremely opaque. So far he has not spoken on any of the major issues. He has just made election promises," Chidambaram said.

He said the rank and file of Congress party feel that Rahul Gandhi should be leader of the party and leader of government, if it is voted to power in the forthcoming general polls.

*"Rank and file seems to think that if party is voted to power, Rahul Gandhi should be the leader of the party and leader of the government," he stated.*

"As far as my personal opinion is concerned, I feel that the time has come to hand over the torch to the younger generation," Chidambaram stressed.

"There are enough young men and women in the country who can take part in the government and provide good governance," he said.

*The minister noted that Rahul Gandhi has been addressing various public rallies. "But if I was advising him (Rahul), I would have advised him to spell out his views on various major issues (in the rallies)," he said.

When questioned why Congress leaders including Prime Minister Manmohan Singh have not been commenting on major issues, the finance minister said, "PM does address audience and addresses press conferences, although it is not as much as I expect him to do."

"You can agree or disagree with what he speaks but certainly he speaks," Chidambaram said.*
*
Narendra Modi is a challenger for Congress, we can't ignore him: Chidambaram - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

“When the BJP said Modi would make history, did you realise he would literally make it up?” Pertie was laughing but it was a telling point. “If only someone like Zeeks had taught him he wouldn’t have made so many silly errors and embarrassed himself.”

Zeeks was our history tutor at Doon School. The affectionate nickname is how generations of Doscos remember KB Sinha. His history classes were memorable because they were not only enjoyable but also immensely educational. That Pertie could spot Modi’s historical errors is a tribute to Mr Sinha.


“Modi’s made so many bloomers I’m losing count of them. These days, it seems, each time he speaks he manages to get something wrong. I’m tempted to start a catalogue and call it ‘Thus spake Modi’!”

The truth is history is not the only subject where Modi’s lack of accuracy has begun to haunt him.

But, so far, it is the most embarrassing. Even teenagers know that after defeating Porus, Alexander sailed down the Indus and departed India. He never entered the Gangetic plain leave aside face defeat in Bihar.

Any admirer of Ashoka — and they run into hundreds of millions — will tell you his grandfather, Chandragupta, was a Maurya. How come Modi didn’t know that? And even if to his ears it sounds exotic, Taxila hardly sounds Bihari. Unless, of course, he thinks of Bihar as another country!

However, the list of Modi mishaps is not only longer but delightfully undiscriminating. Speaking about China, in tones that suggested admiration, Modi claimed 20% of its GDP was spent on education. The truth is about a fifth of that. So, do you suppose, he doesn’t know China as well as he thinks?

Pontificating about the economy — which he claims to have handled with exemplary skill in Gujarat — Modi declared that in 1947 one rupee was equal to one dollar. The gullible believed him but, alas, he was, once again, wrong. At the time, the rupee was tied to the pound.

This meant you needed just over three to buy a dollar. I accept it requires a bit of mathematical calculation to work this out but is that too much to expect of the man the BJP hopes will be our next prime minister?

Even the facts of Sardar Patel’s life — a man he not only admires but seeks to emulate — are at times beyond his grasp.

The Sardar did not propose reservations for women in the Ahmedabad Municipality in 1919, as Modi claimed at the inauguration of the Vallabhbhai Patel Memorial Museum, an occasion when he should have known what he was saying, but in 1926. So, could it be he doesn’t know his hero as well as he thinks?

“You know what Zeeks would have said if Modi had been in his class?” I could sense Pertie was about to reveal his considered conclusion of Modi’s many mistakes. Consequently, I deliberately didn’t answer and waited for him to speak instead.

“Silly boy!” Pertie roared with laughter, no doubt remembering how often that had been said of him. “If you don’t know what you’re talking about it’s better to keep quiet.”

“That reminds me of something Abraham Lincoln is supposed to have said.” I was desperate to have the last word! “It’s better to keep your mouth-shut and seem a fool than speak out and remove all doubt.”

“Don’t be unkind to Mr Modi”, said Pertie, deflating my pomposity. “He could be our next prime minister.”



Oops! Modi’s done it again - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> People always remember the greater men first.


Ya.. Okay


----------



## MohitV

all this aint stopping lakhs of indians attending his rallies.....tatz a good thing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

The facts about Alexander and Chandragupta have been clarified many times...


Reactions after historical Hunkaar rally...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

Fake accounts on the net do not go to vote .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Would have been better if the PM had spoken about corruption and price rise but he was talking history and geography *

Speaking at the launch of Reliable Multi Specialty Hospital in Kheda district, Shri Narendra Modi launched a scathing attack on the Prime Minister, illustrating how the Congress lacks both a sense of history and geography. Shri Modi’s strong and fitting reply comes a day after the Prime Minister made a statement about BJP leaders changing the history and geography of the country. Shri Modi affirmed that everyone respects the Prime Minister and the office he holds but it is important that the truth must be told.

Shri Modi said, “I was hearing the Prime Minister’s speech while he was speaking in Chhattisgarh yesterday. It would have been better if the PM had spoken about corruption and price rise but he was talking history and geography. The Prime Minister said success cannot be achieved by making tall claims from big pulpits. I agree with him 100%- an example was seen in December 2012 in Gujarat and the people rejected the big talkers.”

*Further questioning the Prime Minister Shri Modi avowed, “The nation wants to know who altered the geography of the nation. The village you were born in was in India but now it is not. Who divided the nation into two? It was the Congress that divided the nation and you tell us.” He went on, “China takes away our territory under your rule and that of other Congress Prime Ministers. This geography was changed under the Congress only.”*

*Giving yet another instance Shri Modi said, “Mahatma Gandhi undertook the Dandi March in 1930 and after that so many Congress leaders came here. You said the road taken by Mahatma Gandhi would become a heritage road and promised to give money, which you did not give. 6 moths ago you wrote a letter, which asked if we could alter the road by 30 kms! Who is changing geography here?”*

*Similarly, he also took on the Prime Minister with concrete historical facts. He asked the Prime Minister why is it that history books under him still call the events of 1857, when Hindus and Muslims fought shoulder to shoulder against the British, a Mutiny when it was a the First War of Independence?*

Shri Modi declared, “For the Bhakti of one family many names have not reached the future generations and this is due to you.”* He went on ask why was it that Pandit Nehru and Mrs. Indira Gandhi were conferred the Bharat Ratna during his lifetime, Shri Rajiv Gandhi was conferred the Bharat Ratna just after his demise but Sardar Patel and Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar were conferred the away years after their demise.* Similarly, he remarked that the triumvirate of Lal, Bal and Pal have also been forgotten. *Shri Modi also shared that a Minister of the UPA went to Andaman and Nicobar islands and removed the board containing the names of those who dedicated themselves for the nation.* Likewise, no Congress Government thought about bringing back the ashes of Dr. Shyamji Krishna Varma for so many years, Shri Modi pointed.
*
Shri Modi made it very clear that the BJP is never in favour of dividing legacies and questioned why the Congress is not celebrating the birth anniversaries of greats such as Maulana Azad and Acharya Kripalani, which fall on 11th November. He affirmed, “Shastron mein likha hai gareeb ki sewa hai narayan ki sewa, in dinon, gareeb toh bhool gaye, narayan woh ban gaye.”*


----------



## jha

*Modi led BJP to cross 200.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chaman_Lal

When the author looks for inspiration for the title from a Britney Spear's song, there's nothing more to say. These third-class hacks whose idea of intellect is to decorate banal ideas with British English can cry all they want. Nothing changes the ground reality.


----------



## [Bregs]

*Modi gets the facts wrong, again*

*Gujarat chief minister and BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi got his history twisted again on Sunday, giving his detractors a chance to have a field day on social media platforms.

Addressing a gathering after the inauguration of a multi-speciality hospital in Gujarat's Kheda district, Modi said, "Syama Prasad Mookerjee was a revolutionary. He died in 1930 in London. But the Congress never bothered to bring back his ashes to the country."

Going by the facts, the revolutionary Modi was referring to was Shyamji Krishna Verma, a freedom fighter, lawyer and a journalist.




Mookerjee was the founder of the Jan Sangh, which was later transformed into the BJP. He died in a Jammu and Kashmir prison on June 23, 1953 - 45 days after being detained for entering the state without a permit.

At a rally in Punjab in June this year, Modi had held India's first Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru responsible for Mookerjee's death.

But on Sunday, Modi said, "Nehru should have sent an emissary to bring the ashes (of Mookerjee) back. The Congress government didn't get them back till 2003. It was me who brought the ashes to India in 2003."

Modi later apologised for the blunder. But his critics on Twitter described him as "his own party's history".

Modi has landed in a tight spot more than once for making serial mistakes during his recent speeches.

At the October 27 Patna rally - held hours after serial blasts rocked the Bihar capital - Modi had said, "When we are reminded of the Gupta Dynasty, we are reminded of Chandragupta's rajneeti."

Bihar chief minister and Modi's political rival, Nitish Kumar, had replied saying, "The BJP has amazing grasp of history. They should know Chandragupta was of Maurya dynasty, not of Gupta dynasty."
*

*Modi gets the facts wrong, again - Hindustan Times*


----------



## Bang Galore

What a disaster. One chap talks crap about history, another talks crap about ISI & intelligence briefings with family drama thrown in. We would really require Jupiter's escape velocity to free ourselves from this rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Bang Galore said:


> What a disaster. One chap talks crap about history, another talks crap about ISI & intelligence briefings with family drama thrown in. We would really require Jupiter's escape velocity to free ourselves from this rubbish.



No you do not. What you require is greater number of socially aware folks. Less of the machined drones working 9-5 desperate for change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Oscar said:


> No you do not. What you require is greater number of socially aware folks. Less of the machined drones working 9-5 desperate for change.



@Oscar. And thus it came to be in our land of Bharat. That the poor and wretched must once again save the upper classes from their own consuming zeal.

And from becoming the pawn of their inter religious violence while the armchair religious warriors can only come to the internet and talk smack about Hindus, Muslims etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Ravi Nair said:


> @Oscar. And thus it came to be in our land of Bharat. That the poor and wretched must once again save the upper classes from their own consuming zeal.



That is the story of the entire subcontinent since our times old. Some people cite education but I am not sure if education was ever the solution to the problems of the subcontinent. All it does it create worker bees for a higher degree of work...they protest, they whine.. but other than that they do very little different.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armstrong

Oscar said:


> That is the story of the entire subcontinent since our times old. Some people cite education but I am not sure if education was ever the solution to the problems of the subcontinent. All it does it create worker bees for a higher degree of work...they protest, they whine.. but other than that they do very little different.



Schooling is not the same as Education !


----------



## Chronos

Oscar said:


> That is the story of the entire subcontinent since our times old. Some people cite education but I am not sure if education was ever the solution to the problems of the subcontinent. All it does it create worker bees for a higher degree of work...they protest, they whine.. but other than that they do very little different.



chup. Pakistani ISI agent 

What you know about our country huh? it is casteism that has destroyed our country. These low caste people, always asking for handouts. They are the ones always using caste as a weapon.

These Dalits need to get over untouchability.

But I will never get over 1000 years of Muzzie rule. Neither 200 years of British rule even though the upper castes actually collaborated with those empires to keep their social strata intact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Armstrong said:


> Schooling is not the same as Education !


Which is exactly why I maintain(_even if many Indians will disagree with me_) that the Modi Phenomenon is exactly the same the one for Imran Khan and PTI. One(IK) came on the back of people desperate for good governance which had them ignore all other realities and near worship the party as religion.. the other(Modi) is coming on the back of economic performance and reforms which the people are desperate for and will ignore all the rest of the package regardless. 
The behaviour of the supporters of both these people.. vociferous and fanatical in the support of the cause while being blind to other realities is further proof that the phenomenon is similar and the results will be similar as well except that Modi is a more seasoned politician and so may be able to compromise on alliance forming and political projections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mritunjaya

WOW. Instead of congratulating NaMo for bringing back the ashes of Shyamji Krishna Verma, they are trying to point out a slip of the tongue he made in an inconsequential inauguration of a multi-speciality hospital in Gujarat's Kheda district. 

Modi knew enough about Shyamji Krishna Verma to personally got his ashes back from Geneva. 







Shyamji Krishna Verma wanted to get his ashes immersed in a Free India. But the congress govt. in spite of repeated request refused to bring his ashes back to India. These shameless sickos now have the audacity to mock Modi, the very man who brought his ashes back to India for a slip of tongue. 

What a vile bunch. Berges you are the foulest of them all to make this post with such glee. 

For the record, Narendra Modi has honored Shyamji Krishna Verma by creating a memorial called Kranti Teerth along with a museum that showcases the efforts of this great son of India. Of course congress would only honor the Nehru clan with museums.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Oscar said:


> Which is exactly why I maintain(_even if many Indians will disagree with me_) that the Modi Phenomenon is exactly the same the one for Imran Khan and PTI. One(IK) came on the back of people desperate for good governance which had them ignore all other realities and near worship the party as religion.. the other(Modi) is coming on the back of economic performance and reforms which the people are desperate for and will ignore all the rest of the package regardless.
> The behaviour of the supporters of both these people.. vociferous and fanatical in the support of the cause while being blind to other realities is further proof that the phenomenon is similar and the results will be similar as well except that Modi is a more seasoned politician and so may be able to compromise on alliance forming and political projections.



Khan kei Khilaaaf Baaat Na Karnaa Warnaaa Laraiii Ho Jaiii Giii ! 

Khair jokes aside, isn't that a phenomenon common the world over ? How else did Obama came to power if not through the slogan of 'change' & the promise of being able to bring it ! 

At any rate why worry whether Modi or someone else comes to power in India - Sanuuu kiiii ? 

Its not as if our relations are going to improve any time soon & to be honest most of us aren't ready to move on either ? I know I certainly am not.


----------



## Chronos

Oscar said:


> Which is exactly why I maintain(_even if many Indians will disagree with me_) that the Modi Phenomenon is exactly the same the one for Imran Khan and PTI. One(IK) came on the back of people desperate for good governance which had them ignore all other realities and near worship the party as religion.. the other(Modi) is coming on the back of economic performance and reforms which the people are desperate for and will ignore all the rest of the package regardless.
> The behaviour of the supporters of both these people.. vociferous and fanatical in the support of the cause while being blind to other realities is further proof that the phenomenon is similar and the results will be similar as well *except that Modi is a more seasoned politician and so may be able to compromise on alliance forming and political projections*.



It is a more realistic prospect that Modi can come into power.

The 'Tsunami' that Imran Khan was not forthcoming. And on social media, the PTI trolls went ballistic on the poor unwashed masses. They were cossetted in their own social media bubble.

There is no Modi wave coming. What he has going for him is Anti-Incumbency and political fatigue setting in.

Modi will be expected to deliver good governance and economic performance.

He has already ratcheted down his 'Hindutva' credentials.

He has rose up the ranks of the party through his own machinations and has tunred BJP into his own personal brand. He managed to sideline Advani along the way.

I think he has more going for him than Imran Khan. 


Armstrong said:


> Khan kei Khilaaaf Baaat Na Karnaa Warnaaa Laraiii Ho Jaiii Giii !
> 
> Khair jokes aside, isn't that a phenomenon common the world over ? How else did Obama came to power if not through the slogan of 'change' & the promise of being able to bring it !
> 
> At any rate why worry whether Modi or someone else comes to power in India - Sanuuu kiiii ?
> 
> Its not as if our relations are going to improve any time soon & to be honest most of us aren't ready to move on either ? I know I certainly am not.



To be fair, India-pakistan relations improve most under a BJP government.

A BJP government has more room to maneuver diplomatically because unlike, Congress they are less likely to be called cowards or Muslim appeasers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

*Serial gaffes put Modi on back foot*


When Gujarat chief minister and Bharatiya Janata Party's (BJP) prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi confused freedom fighter Shyamji Krishna Verma with Jan Sangh founder Syama Prasad Mookerjee on Sunday, it was not the first time he tweaked the history books.

With the race to the 2014 Lok Sabha elections getting more intense, Modi's fiery speeches fraught with factual errors are hogging the limelight.

Consider this: at the October 27 rally in Patna, which was held after serial blasts rocked the Bihar capital, Modi made a series of mistakes.

"When we are reminded of the Gupta Dynasty we are reminded of Chandragupta's rajneeti," he said at the rally.

Bihar chief minister and Modi's political rival, Nitish Kumar, replied, saying, "The BJP has amazing grasp of history. They should know Chandragupta was of Maurya dynasty, not of Gupta dynasty."

It did not stop here. At the same rally, Modi went on to add, "Alexander's army conquered the entire world, but was defeated by the Biharis. That's the might of this land."

Kumar once latched on to the opportunity, saying: "Alexander's army never crossed Ganga and he wasn't defeated by the Biharis."

On the same day, Modi triggered another storm in the social media. This time, he said, "Taxlia, the learning hub of ancient times, was in Bihar."

Pat came the reply from Kumar. Taxila, which is in Pakistan, is nowhere near Bihar, he said,

A newspaper quoted Modi saying India's first Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru did not attend the funeral of his home minister, Sardar Patel.

Later, the newspaper published a correction saying he had been misquoted. Gujarat chief minister had expressed his thanks by tweeting.

On Sunday, Modi landed in a tight spot once again when Prime Minister Manmohan Singh on Saturday took a dig at the BJP for twisting history.

Addressing a gathering after the inauguration of a hospital in Gujarat's Kheda district, he said, "Syama Prasad Mookerjee was a revolutionary. He died in 1930 in London. But the Congress never bothered to bring back his ashes to the country."

The person Modi was referring to was Shyamji Krishna Verma, a freedom fighter, lawyer and a journalist.

Mookerjee was the founder of the Jan Sangh, which later became the BJP. He died in a Jammu and Kashmir prison on June 23, 1953 - 45 days after being detained for entering the state without a permit.

At a rally in Punjab in June this year, Modi had held India's first Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru responsible for Mookerjee's death.

But on Sunday, Modi said, "Nehru should have sent an emissary to bring the ashes (of Mookerjee) back. The Congress government didn't get them back till 2003. It was me who brought the ashes to India in 2003."

Modi later apologised for the blunder. But his critics on Twitter described him as "his own party's history".


Serial gaffes put Modi on back foot - Hindustan Times


----------



## SQ8

Ravi Nair said:


> It is a more realistic prospect that Modi can come into power.
> 
> The 'Tsunami' that Imran Khan was not forthcoming. And on social media, the PTI trolls went ballistic on the poor unwashed masses. They were cossetted in their own social media bubble.
> 
> There is no Modi wave coming. What he has going for him is Anti-Incumbency and political fatigue setting in.
> 
> Modi will be expected to deliver good governance and economic performance.
> 
> He has already ratcheted down his* 'Hindutva' *credentials.
> 
> He has rose up the ranks of the party through his own machinations and has tunred BJP into his own personal brand. He managed to sideline Advani along the way.
> 
> I think he has more going for him than Imran Khan. .



That is quite true, one has history testament for that. One should remember Moraji Desai who was a die hard Hindu by many accounts and yet the best hope for peace both countries had. Not that I am suggesting Modi is anywhere close to his personality but leadership has its surprises. People dont always do what they build their election campaigns on.


----------



## IndoCarib

Meanwhile in the Congress camp;

*Dull response to Rahul's UP rallies sends UP Congress into a tizzy* 
Dull response to Rahul's UP rallies sends UP Congress into a tizzy - Times Of India


----------



## Chronos

Oscar said:


> That is quite true, one has history testament for that. One should remember *Moraji Desa*i who was a die hard Hindu by many accounts and yet the best hope for peace both countries had. Not that I am suggesting Modi is anywhere close to his personality but leadership has its surprises. People dont always do what they build their election campaigns on.



He was also a possible CIA mole used against Indira Gandhi. I read that ina book written by the journalist who wrote about the Vietnam war and an excellent polemic on Henry Kissinger. Give me a moment to rerieve his name. I do say 'possibly'.

You also have to say, on One hand, the good thing about state level parties gaining more influence is that guys like Modi gett their wings clipped and can't be too extreme.

The bad side is, India lacks a true visionary leader. It is now even harder for that to happen because politics is more inward looking.

When are we going to have another Ambedkar? for example.


----------



## SQ8

Ravi Nair said:


> He was also a possible CIA mole used against Indira Gandhi. I read that ina book written by the journalist who wrote about the Vietnam war and an excellent polemic on Henry Kissinger. Give me a moment to rerieve his name. I do say 'possibly'.
> 
> You also have to say, on One hand, the good thing about state level parties gaining more influence is that guys like Modi gett their wings clipped and can't be too extreme.
> 
> The bad side is, India lacks a true visionary leader. It is now even harder for that to happen because politics is more inward looking.
> 
> When are we going to have another Ambedkar? for example.



Seymour Hersh(thank you google) ..
PV Narasimha Rao misled Parliament on help to writer Seymour Hersh who called Morarji Desai a CIA mole - Times Of India



> Former PM Morarji Desai was 93 by the time his $50 million libel suit against journalistSeymour Hersh for calling him a CIA mole went to trial.
> 
> Then CIA director Richard Helms and erstwhile secretary of state Henry Kissinger testified under oath that Desai never acted in any capacity for the CIA, paid or otherwise. As the scandal erupted, some media reports claimed that while writing the book, Hersh was in regular touch with Indian diplomats posted in the US, and that he had shown them the draft chapter containing the controversial references to Desai.



Visionary leaders need breeding ground..and the truly blessed dont pop us just like that either. Some would argue that it was fate that people like Gandhi, Jinnah and Nehru popped up but the times were also ripe for them. All that differed for them were experiences in life and motivation. As such in my view there are more than enough visionaries available for India but they lack political acumen or are denied access. 
There is a certain truth, a visionary will cause others in power severe inferiority complex along with a fear of his capabilities. Liaqat Ali Khan for e.g. was supposedly quite relived when finding out the Jinnah had not long to live. In most cases, visionaries are dragged down before they can fully spread their wings. But I suppose that matters to the definition of a visionary you adhere to.


----------



## Chronos

Oscar said:


> Seymour Hersh(thank you google) ..
> PV Narasimha Rao misled Parliament on help to writer Seymour Hersh who called Morarji Desai a CIA mole - Times Of India
> 
> 
> 
> Liaqat Ali Khan for e.g. was supposedly quite relived when finding out the Jinnah had not long to live. In most cases, visionaries are dragged down before they can fully spread their wings. *But I suppose that matters to the definition of a visionary you adhere to*.



@Oscar before I go, could you reply to this last post, I am interested in your take.
Also Indians and Pakistanis had something all encompassing and an abstract idea to look forward to. Freedom and liberty. More practically, kick the British out.

Maybe I am judging this wrong, but in the long turn, the political current probably lies more with BJP and third parties.

Southern India, where BJP has had abysmal performances (except Karnataka) the population rate is 1.8. The birth rate in Hindi heartland is more and more immigrants from northern India is going to the south for jobs and stuff. In the past, India had had some excellent diplomats to Pakistan, from South India even from my home state kerala.

My point is, South India is indifferent and it's denizens has minimal interest in Pakistan. It's ideas are shaped by former diplomats who are urbane, and well educated and less insane.

You probably need a section of society who never went through the hurt Northern India did during the partition. To be more dispassionate. And bring the focus back on India.

Expect as years go on, that this part of India will lose it's influence more

btw, not hating on the North.


----------



## SQ8

Ravi Nair said:


> @Oscar before I go, could you reply to this last post, I am interested in your take.
> Also Indians and Pakistanis had something all encompassing and an abstract idea to look forward to. Freedom and liberty. More practically, kick the British out.
> 
> Maybe I am judging this wrong, but in the long turn, the political current probably lies more with BJP and third parties.
> 
> Southern India, where BJP has had abysmal performances (except Karnataka) the population rate is 1.8. The birth rate in Hindi heartland is more and more immigrants from northern India is going to the south for jobs and stuff. In the past, India had had some excellent diplomats to Pakistan, from South India even from my home state kerala.
> 
> My point is, South India is indifferent and it's denizens has minimal interest in Pakistan. It's ideas are shaped by former diplomats who are urbane, and well educated and less insane.
> 
> You probably need a section of society who never went through the hurt Northern India did during the partition. To be more dispassionate. And bring the focus back on India.
> 
> Expect as years go on, that this part of India will lose it's influence more
> 
> btw, not hating on the North.



That I can agree with. I have some good friends from Kerala and their views are quite contrasting with the rest of the country. Moreover, people from the south is more "detached" per-se from India's border disputes when compared to the Northwest. for e.g. I found more mention of Kashmir from friends in UP, Hyderabad and to a lesser extent in Gujrat when compared to those from say the southern or western states. Their focus was more related to inter-state rivalries in India such as the issue of dams and migration. That does not mean that they were not patriotic about their country.. it just means that unlike those in the north who are more vociferous in their defence of the Kashmir issue as compared to those in the south who (while not wanted to give up Kashmir) were more inclined to have it sorted out peacefully. To them it wasnt an issue they were as such aware of. A second observation I made in my Indian friends is that the ones in states mentioned are more communal in their talk as compared to those from the south. I felt more statements of "You people(Muslims)" from those in north as compared to the south where is was either "live and let be" or quite a bit of information on Muslim culture and customs.. along with equal respect. 

A personal example is that during this Ramadan.. I had the opportunity to lead prayers in our small Apartment group of Muslims( to help keep fasting together and a bond as well). We also had a Tamilian Jain and two Gujrati Hindus who were strict vegetarians. Yet they all respected our needs.. helping us organize prayer. On one occasion one of our Gujrati friends even joined us in prayer because he wanted to try it.. So as such, it was as tolerant of a group as you can get. 

On an offset note.. I also found the best definition of what the concept of Ummah was all along. We were not all fighting Jihad or having a joint government ruling everyone out. All that it is was us meeting for a common religious need and helping each other in meeting it. And I as I led the prayer... I was a Pakistani with his ancestry in UP.. behind me was a Muslim from Ponani, A Egyptian from Cairo, A Saudi from riyadh, a Bhopali Pakistani and a Kashmiri from Shopian. And right there was the only definition of the Ummah anyone ever needs. Once we were done, broken our fast.. shared a laugh and some discussion.. we all went our separate ways. I was not turned into an Egyptian or drawn to his cause.. we all had our own identities.. our own distinction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

@Oscar.

Good keralite friends???

They are there too???

NO!!!!!!!


----------



## SQ8

Ravi Nair said:


> @Oscar.
> 
> Good keralite friends???
> 
> They are there too???
> 
> NO!!!!!!!


And other places as well.

Indore, Banagalore, Madurai, Varanasi, Coimbatore, Erode(_unlucky name for a place if you ask me_) and so on.


----------



## Chronos

Oscar said:


> And other places as well.
> 
> Indore, Banagalore, Madurai, Varanasi, Coimbatore, Erode(_unlucky name for a place if you ask me_) and so on.



The one thing a keralite can't stand is another keralite.

Even though we tend to stick together.

It's complicated.

Nice talking to you man. There are other fantastic Pakistani posters here as well like @FCPX and Pakistani_Exile, (Though he tends to get passionate about Ahmadis).

There are intelligent and reasonable Indian posters too. Dillinger comes to mind.

=)


----------



## SQ8

Ravi Nair said:


> The one thing a keralite can't stand is another keralite.
> 
> Even though we tend to stick together.
> 
> It's complicated.
> 
> Nice talking to you man. There are other fantastic Pakistani posters here as well like @FCPX and Pakistani_Exile, (Though he tends to get passionate about Ahmadis).
> 
> There are intelligent and reasonable Indian posters too. Dillinger comes to mind.
> 
> =)



Yes there are.. and it is there where one talks sense(_not sure about the members you mentioned_). 
The rest is just trying to ensure that the hot headed ones dont tear their keyboards apart in the process(_one fellow went as far as to make a youtube video about this place and whine about injustices to him here_ ). The worst thing one can do , is get emotional with someone you already identified as an idiot. If you do get emotional.. its with people to whom you dont expect stupid ideas from.. @Dillinger is one of them.. If I do get emotional with him, it will be bad.. or perhaps I might do what Vito corleone did to his brother.


----------



## Bang Galore

Oscar said:


> That is quite true, one has history testament for that. One should remember Moraji Desai who was a die hard Hindu by many accounts and yet the best hope for peace both countries had. Not that I am suggesting Modi is anywhere close to his personality but leadership has its surprises. People dont always do what they build their election campaigns on.



I'm very pessimistic about that. Modi is no Vajpayee. Also, making peace with Pakistan has become very difficult now more than ever before. MMS did pretty much everything he could and while Musharraf's downfall stymied that, there is now a realisation in India _(with the behaviour of the PPP government that followed him and that of Kayani)_ that a peace agreement with Pakistan is pretty much a non-starter. There is no guarnatee that others will agree to any agreement signed up to by some & the fear is that theGoI would have exposed itself after showing its cards & will be very vulnerable at home if terrorism were to continue. That is an opinion shared by the BJP_(as articulated by Jaswant Singh, though far more subtly than this)_ and Modi won't have the stature for quite some time even if he became PM, to even attempt something with Pakistan._ (MMS was carrying on from where Vajpayee had left off & therefore had more leeway but even he felt the absence of a stature such as Vajpayee's to move things forward beyond a point.)_ However as you say, there might be a surprise lurking somewhere. 


Ravi Nair said:


> My point is, South India is indifferent and it's denizens has minimal interest in Pakistan. It's ideas are shaped by former diplomats who are urbane, and well educated and less insane.
> 
> You probably need a section of society who never went through the hurt Northern India did during the partition. To be more dispassionate. And bring the focus back on India.
> 
> Expect as years go on, that this part of India will lose it's influence more
> 
> btw, not hating on the North.




You are right that South Indians would approach this more clinically but not necessarily to assume that it would show up in a lack of interest in Pakistan at a governmental level. It doesn't, the only difference is that S. Indians while being less emotional see Pakistan as a pure enemy state without any of the occasional bursts of brotherly affection that N.Indians display. For much of UPA2, we have had S.Indians as Home, Defence & Foreign ministers, I don't think the Pakistanis perceived any softness. On the contrary, I think they were very troubled dealing with people who spoke in English and with whom they could not talk about shared cultures. A good example would be Chidambaram's visit to Pakistan where Rehman Malik seemed completely at sea dealing with his very cold, clinical counterpart.


----------



## Dillinger

Oscar said:


> Yes there are.. and it is there where one talks sense(_not sure about the members you mentioned_).
> The rest is just trying to ensure that the hot headed ones dont tear their keyboards apart in the process(_one fellow went as far as to make a youtube video about this place and whine about injustices to him here_ ). The worst thing one can do , is get emotional with someone you already identified as an idiot. If you do get emotional.. its with people to whom you dont expect stupid ideas from.. @Dillinger is one of them.. If I do get emotional with him, it will be bad.. or perhaps I might do what Vito corleone did to his brother.



I've been a good boy. 

As to Modi, if people are looking for a panacea then they will be disappointed. As to efficiency, I have had to associate with his cabinet and point men when we were buying land in Gujarat, he's efficient- that's one thing he's got right so far and he knows how to turn the screws on. He's a right wing politician, vitriol and visceral speeches are a tool not an indulgence for him. He is neither going to go all out on some pogrom nor was he (by my count- engineering riots in Gujarat....if anything the culprit in my eyes is Togadia and his lot..who incidentally happen to hate Modi) screaming from the hustings for blood. He's a politician with a certain modicum of work ethic and that sets him apart from the current crop. Obviously there is a certain section of society which has a different list of priorities with regard to Modi's prospective rule, lets just say that they shall be disappointed. 


Bang Galore said:


> I'm very pessimistic about that. Modi is no Vajpayee. Also, making peace with Pakistan has become very difficult now more than ever before. MMS did pretty much everything he could and while Musharraf's downfall stymied that, there is now a realisation in India _(with the behaviour of the PPP government that followed him and that of Kayani)_ that a peace agreement with Pakistan is pretty much a non-starter. There is no guarnatee that others will agree to any agreement signed up to by some & the fear is that theGoI would have exposed itself after showing its cards & will be very vulnerable at home if terrorism were to continue. That is an opinion shared by the BJP_(as articulated by Jaswant Singh, though far more subtly than this)_ and Modi won't have the stature for quite some time even if he became PM, to even attempt something with Pakistan._ (MMS was carrying on from where Vajpayee had left off & therefore had more leeway but even he felt the absence of a stature such as Vajpayee's to move things forward beyond a point.)_ However as you say, there might be a surprise lurking somewhere.
> 
> 
> You are right that South Indians would approach this more clinically but not necessarily to assume that it would show up in a lack of interest in Pakistan at a governmental level. It doesn't, the only difference is that S. Indians while being less emotional see Pakistan as a pure enemy state without any of the occasional bursts of brotherly affection that N.Indians display. For much of UPA2, we have had S.Indians as Home, Defence & Foreign ministers, I don't think the Pakistanis perceived any softness. On the contrary, I think they were very troubled dealing with people who spoke in English and with whom they could not talk about shared cultures. A good example would be Chidambaram's visit to Pakistan where Rehman Malik seemed completely at sea dealing with his very cold, clinical counterpart.



Well, in terms of tangible accomplishments, Jaswant Singh was the best RM we had in recent history..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Dillinger said:


> Well, in terms of tangible accomplishments, Jaswant Singh was the best RM we had in recent history..



Both the best RM and the best FM, I would consider Chidambaram the best HM in a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Bang Galore said:


> The best FM & the best RM, I would consider Chidambaram the best HM in a long time.



Chidu is a canny leader, yes a leader, wasted on a party where there isn't much scope of actual leadership for him. The contortions and skulduggery that the likes of Sibal and Chidu have to engage in for their party demeans their innate intelligence...but then needs must when you have a gaggle of fools running around in topis and Nehru coats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> Chidu is a canny leader, yes a leader, wasted on a party where there isn't much scope of actual leadership for him. The contortions and skulduggery that the likes of Sibal and Chidu have to engage in for their party demeans their innate intelligence...but then needs must when you have a gaggle of fools running around in topis and Nehru coats.



I had a look at Sashi Tharoor's editorials recently. The Hindutvawaadis are still giving him grief over the cattle class remark.

I think the Congress has a lot of high calibre ministers. But they are hamstrung by party mechanics and fools within the party.

I still can't help smile at the cattle class remark though. Little did he know how much grief he would have got back home. Talk about culture clash  


> As to Modi, if people are looking for a panacea then they will be disappointed. As to efficiency, I have had to associate with his cabinet and point men when we were buying land in Gujarat, *he's efficient- that's one thing he's got right so far*



You can't question the Man's work ethic. That's right so far.

I mean, is he better than the Congressi leaders arrayed against him?


----------



## Dillinger

Ravi Nair said:


> I had a look at Sashi Tharoor's editorials recently. The Hindutvawaadis are still giving him grief over the cattle class remark.
> 
> I think the Congress has a lot of high calibre ministers. But they are hamstrung by party mechanics and fools within the party.
> 
> I still can't help smile at the cattle class remark though. Little did he know how much grief he would have got back home. Talk about culture clash
> 
> You can't question the Man's work ethic. That's right so far.
> 
> I mean, is he better than the Congressi leaders arrayed against him?



Well Tharoor has panache but I don't think too much of him, gift of gab yes but nothing much tangible in terms of governance...so he's a bloke I'd like to have a chat with.perhaps over some cocktail but nothing more. Eloquence and wit are not going to substitute actual work. 

As to the tongue in cheek remarks, freedom of speech baby...freedom of speech.


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> Eloquence and wit are not going to *substitute actual work*.
> 
> As to the tongue in cheek remarks, freedom of speech baby...freedom of speech.



Pfft. @Dillinger. That's what makes him a true Mallu!

Snobbish, self-aggrandizing and does no work.

A Malayalee that all Keralites are proud of.


----------



## Dillinger

Ravi Nair said:


> Pfft. @Dillinger. That's what makes him a true Mallu!
> 
> Snobbish, self-aggrandizing and does no work.
> 
> A Malayalee that all Keralites are proud of.



You know there are folks who will not take too well to that comment, I keep poking my mallu friend with the same assertions- for some reason I've built this image of folks in lungis who love their canoes (I know there aren't many canoes in the actual equation)- my standard go to retort to anything he says these days is "go paddle your canoes"..


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> Yfor some reason I've built this image of folks in lungis who love their canoes (I know there aren't many canoes* I keep poking my mallu friend with the same assertions* in the actual equation)- my standard go to retort to anything he says these days is "go paddle your canoes"..



Does he take it in good spirit?

But it is kind of true though, Earliest example is V.K. Krishna Menon. All talk and no action.

A true Malayalee. Even though if he were alive today, he would cut me down verbally for calling him that.


----------



## Dillinger

Ravi Nair said:


> Does he take it in good spirit?
> 
> But it is kind of true though, Earliest example is V.K. Krishna Menon. All talk and no action.
> 
> A true Malayalee. Even though if he were alive today, he would cut me down verbally for calling him that.



Its not a south Indian trait...half of BARC, DAE and ISRO is filled with south Indians and a goodly proportion of mallus. One of the best COAS we had was a south Indian (albeit a Tamilian)- Krishnaswamy Sundarji.


Oh he takes it in good spirit..its either that or I beat him black and blue with his own hand (after I'm done hacking it off)..


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> Its not a south Indian trait...half of BARC, DAE and ISRO is filled with south Indians and a goodly proportion of mallus. One of the best COAS we had was a south Indian (albeit a Tamilian)- Krishnaswamy Sundarji.
> 
> 
> Oh he takes it in good spirit..its either that or I beat him black and blue with his own hand (after I'm done hacking it off)..



Not our fault. We have to grand stand. We mallu Men are romantically challenged from the day we are born.

Im ena do you find these names sexy?

Kutti Shankaran nair.

Thomas kutty. And all such kutties and kuttans. Our parents might as well as welded a chastity belt while they named us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Ravi Nair said:


> Not our fault. We have to grand stand. We mallu Men are romantically challenged from the day we are born.
> 
> Im ena do you find these names sexy?
> 
> Kutti Shankaran nair.
> 
> Thomas kutty. And all such kutties and kuttans. Our parents might as well as welded a chastity belt while they named us.



Ah I see, better take this convo over to Naswar before Osca turn's his Sauron's eye on to us...


----------



## [Bregs]

Narendra Modi needs to take an urgent break from his frequent-flier programme to consider a few uncomfortable questions that are popping up everywhere. 

Have his rallies turned into political clones of T-20 games where people get together, scream, shout, clap, cheer and then go home after having a good time? Have Modi shows been reduced to item numbers in the overall tamasha of electioneering?

And, finally, is Modi actually a factor in the ongoing Assembly elections? Trends forecast by recent opinion polls—including those by C Voter and ORG— indicate the gap between the BJP and the Congress is closing in on the BJP in Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh. In Delhi, Arvind Kejriwal’s party has its foot on the accelerator and the BJP is running out of fuel. Even in Rajasthan, the Congress is showing subtle signs of recovery. It’s all getting too close for Modi’s comfort. 

That the Congress is making a late recovery is not just surprising. It is shocking.

Is the Modi wave a myth? Is the Modi wave a myth? Reuters Only a few weeks ago, the BJP was confident of a 4-0 verdict in the semi-finals to the battle for Delhi. The momentum should have only picked up after Modi’s entry into the fray and his rallies in the poll-bound states. But from the complete whitewash it predicted only a month ago, the BJP is now hoping that it doesn’t get any worse than 2-2 score. 

The predicted shift in momentum could make Modi more uncomfortable than his televised discomfiture at not getting LK Advani’s aashirvaad in spite of touching his feet at a Bhopal rally. If the BJP goes from good to worse even after his campaigns in the poll-bound states, Modi is bound to be equated with the Shahzada he loves to lampoon. 

Comparisons with Rahul Gandhi’s roadshows in Uttar Pradesh that drew big crowds and an even bigger failure would become the favourite line of argument for his rivals outside Congress. The Congress would, of course, not have the luxury of referring to the Rahul fable, but it can immediately pounce on Modi’s Karnataka record. 

Modi sympathizers would obviously argue that his magic is working. The surveys indicate that more people will vote for the BJP in the Lok Sabha elections than in the Vidhan Sabha. In Delhi, for instance, the mood seems to be ‘Kejriwal for CM and Modi for PM’ with half of those supporting AAP willing to flip for Modi in Lok Sabha elections. 

Modi’s supporters can debate that the Vidhan Sabha polls are being fought on completely local issues. But, if that is the case, why should Modi be wasting his time campaigning in these states? Wouldn’t his time be better spent on verbal duels with Nitish Kumar or railing against Mulayam Singh and Sons? After all, UP and Bihar have more Lok Sabha seats than the combined strength of the 4 states he is currently campaigning in. 

The Modi army can claim that had he not been there, the BJP would have been in bigger trouble in some of these states. But that does not explain the slide in BJP’s fortunes after Modi began his campaign. If there was anti-incumbency against Raman Singh and Shivraj, people would not have taken note of it after going back home from Modi rallies.

Clearly, something has gone wrong in the past few weeks. 

Are analysts getting it wrong when they say there is a Modi wave in north India? Perhaps the best way to read this election would be to view it as a fight between the aam aadmi and the UPA. Only this can explain the voter’s inclination for voting whoever is best placed to beat the Congress—Kejriwal in Delhi, Vasundhara Raje in Rajasthan and Modi himself in Lok Sabha. 

It is possible that Modi is just one of the many symbols of public anger against the Congress. Will it then be wrong to argue that Modi is just the medium and not the message? 

If that is the case then Modi can’t afford to relax. The trends from MP and Chhattisgarh are clear indicators that wherever the Congress is getting its act together, it is gaining.

If the Congress goes on to win Chhattisgarh and gives a tough fight in Madhya Pradesh, it would be a clear sign for the Grand Old Party that all is not lost. It would also be a signal that the people are voting against the Congress’s poor record and not because they are for the idea of Modi.



Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/b...aring-off-1217997.html?utm_source=ref_article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

[Bregs] said:


> Narendra Modi needs to take an urgent break from his frequent-flier programme to consider a few uncomfortable questions that are popping up everywhere.
> 
> Blah Blah Blah...
> 
> Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/b...aring-off-1217997.html?utm_source=ref_article


 Is this for real? 

"Have Modi shows been reduced to item numbers in the overall tamasha of electioneering?" - Time will tell.

"is Modi actually a factor in the ongoing Assembly elections?" - He is probably the only factor. 

"That the Congress is making a late recovery is not just surprising. It is shocking." - and imaginary. 

"Is the Modi wave a myth?" - No.

"BJP is now hoping that it doesn’t get any worse than 2-2 score. " - These guys have found out what they are hoping as well? 

"The predicted shift in momentum could make Modi more uncomfortable than his televised discomfiture at not getting LK Advani’s aashirvaad in spite of touching his feet at a Bhopal rally" - Congress eyes got stuck and could not keep watching for 10 more seconds, alas! 

"Modi is bound to be equated with the Shahzada he loves to lampoon." - Comparison between an elected CM and a nincompoop? Naaah 

"Comparisons with Rahul Gandhi’s roadshows in Uttar Pradesh that drew big crowds" - This must be faking news.

"But, if that is the case, why should Modi be wasting his time campaigning in these states? Wouldn’t his time be better spent on verbal duels with Nitish Kumar or railing against Mulayam Singh and Sons? After all, UP and Bihar have more Lok Sabha seats than the combined strength of the 4 states he is currently campaigning in." Now we see Congress advising the BJP Parliamentary board 

"Clearly, something has gone wrong in the past few weeks. " - True, Pappu's rallies had to be cancelled in several places in (of all places) UP!!!

"Will it then be wrong to argue that Modi is just the medium and not the message? " - Does not matter as long as Congress gets the pink slip.

Oh and btw - Congress is not the "Grand old party" - this is Congress(I) a recent offspring of the Congress explosion  It can be called the Grand Corrupt Party though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ya.. that's why Congress wants to ban opinion polls / wants to hide lotus ponds / wants to curtail Modi's election speeches to 30 minutes...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Ajatashatru

Modi factor is very dominant. Many people who are otherwise not pro-NDA are now planning to vote for BJP because of Modi. People are resting their faith on Modi that he will take Indian economy on high growth trajectory just like Gujarat and he CAN. As for Madhya Pradesh (MP), well I live here in MP and believe me Congress won't come to power here. BJP has done a lot here. We have become one of few states in the country who are getting electricity 24*7 even in rural areas. The only poor roads in MP are the national highways which are the responsibility of Union Govt. There are many other things which will keep BJP in power in MP.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> ya.. that's why Congress wants to ban opinion polls / wants to hide lotus ponds / wants to curtail Modi's elections speeches to 30 minutes...



Waaa hahahaha!!! NOW whatddya say man? Remember I told you that his campaign is wearing off!!! Ha ha ha ha ha!! To be fair I think BJP will win some in some states because of the spectacular work done by people like Raman Singh. But Modi- he he he Modi BHAKT- his fortunes are WANING.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Waaa hahahaha!!! NOW whatddya say man? Remember I told you that his campaign is wearing off!!! Ha ha ha ha ha!! To be fair I think BJP will win some in some states because of the spectacular work done by people like Raman Singh. But Modi- he he he Modi BHAKT- his fortunes are WANING.



Lol.. you are gone doolally again man! what's up? Namonities taking effect?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Hehehehe.. IF Wish were .... 

In the meantime enjoy this from Faking News..

*After asking ban on opinion polls, Congress demands ban on 2014 Elections too*

*New Delhi*: After seeking ban on opinion polls, Congress is now thinking about putting a ban on 2014 elections itself. In an emergency meeting Congress Working Committee concluded that they are wasting their time in banning opinion polls, exit polls, blocking twitter handles and Facebook posts etc.




Under threat.

Salman Khurshid, a senior congress leader told Faking News “In last one year we have banned/blocked so many things that even if a gutter gets blocked in this country, opposition starts blaming Congress. Initially all of us had the opinion that opinion polls need to be banned. But soon we realized that we should rather attack the root of the problem – General Elections.”

*Shaitaan Khopdi™*: You took opinion of all the members to decide a ban on opinion polls?Wonderful!! Go on.
*Khurshid*: You should know how decision making happens in our party. Madam or Rahul ji takes a decision and others figure out how to justify it. So naturally by the time meeting ends, all members reach at the same opinion. We are a democratic party unlike ‘party with a difference’. We don’t work on the whims and fancies of one person.

He further explained, “While deciding on banning opinion polls we thought that ultimate aim is to come back to power in 2014. Let us ban the elections itself. Elections are such a waste of taxpayer’s money. Congress has always believed in the saying ‘Great leader are *born* not made’”.

When Shaitaan Khopdi™ argued if this is allowed in constitution, Mr Khurshid told that constitution doesn’t explicitly mentions any such thing, but I am sure Mr. Sibbal can find some clause which can be interpreted in a way that allow us what we want. Even if there is no such clause, we will move an ordinance to make such law. If president again refuses to sign then all we have to do is ask Ajay Maken to organize a press meet and Rahul Baba will do the rest.

We asked “But Supreme Court might strike it down”. Khurshid’s prompt reply stunned Shaitaan Khopdi™, “Only if you could think as much as you talk. _Ek bar (phir) emergency lagne do, tab dekhna_ who strikes whom. Having said that, we have highest regard for the judiciary and law will take its own course. Just that we will decide the course of law”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## he-man

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Waaa hahahaha!!! NOW whatddya say man? Remember I told you that his campaign is wearing off!!! Ha ha ha ha ha!! To be fair I think BJP will win some in some states because of the spectacular work done by people like Raman Singh. But Modi- he he he Modi BHAKT- his fortunes are WANING.


 go home congress maggot

go and see opinion poll predictions first

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

[Bregs] said:


> Modi sympathizers would obviously argue that his magic is working. The surveys indicate that more people will vote for the BJP in the Lok Sabha elections than in the Vidhan Sabha. In Delhi, for instance, the mood seems to be ‘Kejriwal for CM and Modi for PM’ with half of those supporting AAP willing to flip for Modi in Lok Sabha elections.
> Modi’s supporters can debate that the Vidhan Sabha polls are being fought on completely local issues. But, if that is the case, why should Modi be wasting his





he-man said:


> go home congress maggot
> 
> go and see opinion poll predictions first



Who are you and why did you come here? 


jha said:


> Hehehehe.. IF Wish were ....
> 
> In the meantime enjoy this from Faking News..
> 
> *After asking ban on opinion polls, Congress demands ban on 2014 Elections too*
> 
> *New Delhi*: After seeking ban on opinion polls, Congress is now thinking about putting a ban on 2014 elections itself. In an emergency meeting Congress Working Committee concluded that they are wasting their time in banning opinion polls, exit polls, blocking twitter handles and Facebook posts etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under threat.
> 
> Salman Khurshid, a senior congress leader told Faking News “In last one year we have banned/blocked so many things that even if a gutter gets blocked in this country, opposition starts blaming Congress. Initially all of us had the opinion that opinion polls need to be banned. But soon we realized that we should rather attack the root of the problem – General Elections.”
> 
> *Shaitaan Khopdi™*: You took opinion of all the members to decide a ban on opinion polls?Wonderful!! Go on.
> *Khurshid*: You should know how decision making happens in our party. Madam or Rahul ji takes a decision and others figure out how to justify it. So naturally by the time meeting ends, all members reach at the same opinion. We are a democratic party unlike ‘party with a difference’. We don’t work on the whims and fancies of one person.
> 
> He further explained, “While deciding on banning opinion polls we thought that ultimate aim is to come back to power in 2014. Let us ban the elections itself. Elections are such a waste of taxpayer’s money. Congress has always believed in the saying ‘Great leader are *born* not made’”.
> 
> When Shaitaan Khopdi™ argued if this is allowed in constitution, Mr Khurshid told that constitution doesn’t explicitly mentions any such thing, but I am sure Mr. Sibbal can find some clause which can be interpreted in a way that allow us what we want. Even if there is no such clause, we will move an ordinance to make such law. If president again refuses to sign then all we have to do is ask Ajay Maken to organize a press meet and Rahul Baba will do the rest.
> 
> We asked “But Supreme Court might strike it down”. Khurshid’s prompt reply stunned Shaitaan Khopdi™, “Only if you could think as much as you talk. _Ek bar (phir) emergency lagne do, tab dekhna_ who strikes whom. Having said that, we have highest regard for the judiciary and law will take its own course. Just that we will decide the course of law”



Jha saheb but you can compare the lotus pond thingy in another light. In UP election commision covered the elephants in Mayawatiji's parks. Might mean these guys know that these 'symbols' can actually have an important effect no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

I think it wont be 4-0 for BJP but it will be 3-0 instead.They are likely to fall just short of majority in Delhi.
Anyway congress will have nothing except Mizoram.


----------



## Ammyy

Is this the reason congressi goons are fearing for pre election polls ?? 

People knows reality and these bastard congressi can not win this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Lol.. you are gone doolally again man! what's up? Namonities taking effect?



Why don't you just accept that your all favorite fenkuji maharaj has been rejected by the country. The cost of accepting later would mean you'll have to restrict yourself in the back-alleys of london to hide your shame. That would be much worse no man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

In Delhi AAP will win for sure, no chance of BJP there whatever Modi plans


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why don't you just accept that your all favorite fenkuji maharaj has been rejected by the country. The cost of accepting later would mean you'll have to restrict yourself in the back-alleys of london to hide your shame. That would be much worse no man



People already rejected chu**** rahul baba. That's the reason congress feared to officially announce this idiots prime ministerial candidate. 

They want vote of people by their surname of gandhi not by leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Who are you and why did you come here?
> 
> Jha saheb but you can compare the lotus pond thingy in another light. In UP election commision covered the elephants in Mayawatiji's parks. Might mean these guys know that these 'symbols' can actually have an important effect no?



Of course symbols matter... Visible symbols do help the parties.. We saw what "Cycle " did for inept Mulayam in UP elections. 

But thats one advantage which EC can not do anything about. They cant ask people to stop riding bicycle or, cover the ponds where the lotus farmers earn their livelihood. I am still amazed that BJP has not yet tried to use this Congress's move to get those ponds covered as anti-farmer mentality of Congress .. I would have milked it if I were in charge..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indian-Lion said:


> In Delhi AAP will win for sure, no chance of BJP there whatever Modi plans



I think AAP will dent. Not sure if it'll win. Not that I don't like AAP but their economic theories are really kooky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Indian-Lion said:


> In Delhi AAP will win for sure, no chance of BJP there whatever Modi plans



No buddy AAP can not win, it like another Karanatka for BJP and Congress will get all benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Of course symbols matter... Visible symbols do help the parties.. We saw what "Cycle " did for inept Mulayam in UP elections.
> 
> But thats one advantage which EC can not do anything about. They cant ask people to stop riding bicycle or, cover the ponds where the lotus farmers earn their livelihood. I am still amazed that BJP has not yet tried to use this Congress's move to get those ponds covered as anti-farmer mentality of Congress .. I would have milked it if I were in charge..



Well BJP can't haul the congress on it's 'Symbols'- ppl will have to start chopping their hands off to 'cover' them  


Ammyy said:


> People already rejected chu**** rahul baba. That's the reason congress feared to officially announce this idiots prime ministerial candidate.
> 
> They want vote of people by their surname of gandhi not by leader.



I asked you to keep away from my posts maggot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

AAP seems to have over estimated its strength in Delhi... I was there when the "Jhadu chalao" road show was being held.. Not so impressive turnout..

For AAP supporters..

*चुनावी सर्वे लोगो को भ्रमित करते हैं* 



Sharebar
*आम आदमी पार्टी का दावा है कि वह दिल्ली में सरकार बनाएगी. इस दावे का आधार आम आदमी पार्टी द्वारा किया गया सर्वे है. अगर सर्वे ही चुनाव के मापदंड होते तो स़िर्फ भारत ही क्यों, दुनिया के किसी भी देश में लोग चुनाव के नतीजे का इंतज़ार नहीं करते. अरविंद केजरीवाल का दावा है कि आम आदमी पार्टी को 32 फ़ीसद वोट मिलेंगे और 70 में से 46 सीट पर उनकी पार्टी के उम्मीदवार जीत दर्ज कराएंगे. वैसे इस तरह का दावा करना राजनीतिक तौर पर तो ग़लत नहीं है, लेकिन हक़ीक़त यह है कि एक ही दिन, एक ही इला़के में अगर दस सर्वे एक साथ होते हैं, तो ये मान कर चलिए कि इन सभी के नतीजे अलग-अलग होंगे. इसलिए सर्वे के आधार पर ख़ुद को विजयी घोषित करना भ्रम फैलाने की पराकाष्ठा है. भारत में पहली बार किसी राजनीतिक दल ने चुनावी सर्वे को ही चुनावी प्रचार व प्रोपेगैंडा का हथियार बनाया है. इसलिए आम आदमी पार्टी की सर्वे की सच्चाई को समझना ज़रूरी है. *







अरविंद केजरीवाल ने इंडिया टीवी के कार्यक्रम आपकी अदालत में एक खुलासा किया कि टीवी चैनलों पर हाल के दिनों में दिखाया गया चुनावी सर्वे एक घोटाला था, जिसमें 4-5 टीवी चैनल शामिल थे. सर्वे में आम आदमी पार्टी को तीसरे नंबर पर दिखाया गया था. फिर उन्होंने यह दावा किया कि उनके द्वारा किए गए सर्वे के मुताबिक, आम आदमी पार्टी दिल्ली में बहुमत लाएगी. साथ ही उन्होंने सब टीवी चैनलों को यह चैलेंज किया कि सर्वे का रॉ डाटा सार्वजनिक करें, क्योंकि आम आदमी पार्टी ने जो सर्वे कराया है, उसकी सारी जानकारी उन्होंने सार्वजनिक कर दी है. सर्वे का रॉ डाटा आम आदमी पार्टी की वेबसाइट पर है. चौथी दुनिया ने इस आम आदमी पार्टी की वेबसाइट से रॉ डाटा निकाला, प्रश्‍नावली निकाली, उसका अध्ययन किया तो कुछ चौंकाने वाली जानकारी सामने आई.





अगर कोई सर्वे पिछले चुनाव नतीजे की पुष्टि नहीं कर सकते हैं, तो इसका मतलब है कि सर्वे में कुछ न कुछ गड़बड़ है. सर्वे के नतीजों का संकलन करते वक्त इसका ध्यान रखना चाहिए. आम आदमी पार्टी के सर्वे की प्रश्‍नावली में सवाल नंबर पांच दिलचस्प है. इसमें लोगों से यह पूछा गया था कि 2008 में हुए पिछले विधानसभा चुनाव में आपने किस पार्टी को वोट दिया था. पहले यह जान लेते हैं कि पिछली विधानसभा चुनाव में किस पार्टी कितने वोट आए थे. दिल्ली के 2008 के चुनावों में कांग्रेस पार्टी को 40.31%, भारतीय जनता पार्टी को 36.34%, बहुजन समाज पार्टी को 14.05% और अन्य को 9.3% वोट मिले हैं. अब जरा आम आदमी पार्टी के सर्वे के नतीजों को देखते हैं. आम आदमी के तीसरे सर्वे के मुताबिक, 2008 में कांग्रेस पार्टी को 45.58%, भारतीय जनता पार्टी को 26.24%, बहुजन समाज पार्टी को मात्र 2.79%, मिले हैं. इसके अलावा सर्वे में 22.88% लोगों ने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया. जिन लोगों ने जवाब नहीं दिया अगर उनके वोटों को भी इसी अनुपात में बांट दिया जाए तो फाइनल नतीजे इस प्रकार हैं. कांग्रेस पार्टी को 55.93%, भारतीय जनता पार्टी को 32.59%, बहुजन समाज पार्टी को 3.43% मिले. सर्वे के नतीजे और 2008 दिल्ली चुनाव के नतीजे के आंकड़े मेल नहीं खाते. चुनाव के वास्तविक परिणाम में कांग्रेस और बीजेपी में वोटों का फ़र्क क़रीब 4% का था, लेकिन आम आदमी पार्टी के सर्वे के मुताबिक यह फ़र्क क़रीब 23% का है. बहुजन समाज पार्टी के बारे में जो इस सर्वे से पता चलता है वो तो हास्यास्पद है. वास्तविकता में बसपा को 14.05% वोट मिले, जबकि आम आदमी पार्टी के सर्वे के मुताबिक, इसे 2008 में स़िर्फ 3.43% मिले. अगर सर्वे करने वालों ने अपने सर्वे की इस सच्चाई को देखा होता तो शायद सर्वे रिपोर्ट को सार्वजनिक नहीं करते. अगर पिछले चुनाव के बारे में भी कोई सर्वे सही आकलन नहीं कर सकता है तो इसका मतलब यही है कि यह सर्वे विश्‍वसनीय नहीं है.

मज़ेदार बात यह है कि आम आदमी पार्टी के सर्वे की प्रश्‍नावली का सवाल नंबर 8 भी वही है जो सवाल नंबर 5 है. जिसके बारे में पहले ज़िक्र किया गया. सवाल नंबर 5 व 8 में पूछा गया है कि 2008 में हुए पिछले विधानसभा चुनाव में आपने किस पार्टी को वोट दिया था. दोनों ही सवाल एक ही हैं. अब ज़रा देखते हैं कि इस बार इस सर्वे का नतीजा क्या है. इस बार कांग्रेस पार्टी को 42.72%, भारतीय जनता पार्टी को 24.31%, बहुजन समाज पार्टी को 2.40%, मिले. और 28.79% ने कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया. कहने का मतलब यह है कि अगर एक ही सवाल को दो मिनट के अंतराल में पूछा गया तो इस सर्वे के मुताबिक कांग्रेस और बीजेपी के दो-दो फ़ीसदी वोट कम हो गए. एक ही सर्वे में एक ही सवाल पर अलग-अलग नतीजे इस बात को दर्शाते हैं कि यह सर्वे हड़बड़ाहट में जैसे-तैसे तैयार किया गया है. लगता है कि आम आदमी पार्टी को नंबर वन दिखाकर इसका चुनाव प्रचार में इस्तेमाल करने के लिए तैयार किया गया है.





वैसे जब आम आदमी पार्टी के लिए सर्वे कराने वाली एजेंसी सिसरो के डायरेक्टर धनंजय जोशी से यह सवाल किया गया कि एक ही सर्वे में एक ही सवाल दो-दो बार क्यों हैं, तो उन्होंने पूछा कि सर्वे में ऐसा कौन सा सवाल है जो दो बार है. इसका मतलब यह कि डायरेक्टर साहब इस बात से पूरी तरह से अनभिज्ञ हैं. उन्हें जब सवाल नंबर 5 और 8 बताया गया तो उन्होंने झट से जवाब दिया कि लगता है कि गलती हो गई होगी. वैसे एक सवाल विधानसभा के लिए था तो दूसरा सवाल लोकसभा के लिए था. ऐसा जवाब देकर उन्होंने सर्वे की और भी फज़ीहत कर दी. क्योंकि दिल्ली के चुनावों में कांग्रेस और बीजेपी का अंतर 20 फ़ीसदी नहीं था, जो इस सर्वे में बताया जा रहा है. अरविंद केजरीवाल ने ऐसे सर्वे पर विश्‍वास कर अपनी साख़ भी दांव पर लगा दी है. अब ये समझ में नहीं आ रहा है कि किसने उन्हें रॉ डाटा को सार्वजनिक करने का सुझाव दिया था.

आम आदमी पार्टी का दावा है कि वो ईमानदारी के लिए लड़ रही है. लेकिन ज़रा एक नज़र डालते हैं इस सर्वे की ईमानदारी पर. आम आदमी पार्टी द्वारा किए जाने वाले दूसरे सर्वे में उन्होंने लोगों से कहा कि वो दिल्ली की संस्था ग्लोबल रिसर्च एंड एनालिटिक्स से आए हैं. जब सर्वे कराने वाली एजेंसी सिसरो के डायरेक्टर धनंजय जोशी से बात हुई तो उन्होंने पहले यह बताया कि यह संस्था दिल्ली के साकेत में है. जहां इसे बहुत ढूंढा गया, लेकिन इस संस्था का पता नहीं चला. इसकी कोई वेबसाइट भी नहीं है. इंटरनेट पर जब ढूंढा तो पता चला कि इस नाम की संस्था एस एंड पी यानि स्टैंडर्सड एंड पुअर्स की एक शाखा है. भारत में जिसकी ब्रांच मुंबई, गु़डगांव, चेन्नई और पुणे में है. आपको बता दें कि स्टैंडर्ड एंड पुअर्स एक अमेरिकी वित्तीय सेवा कंपनी है. यह शेयरों व वित्तीय मामले की अनुसंधान और विश्‍लेषण प्रकाशित करती है. इसकी रिपोर्ट से देशों की सरकारें हिल जाती हैं. अब यह समझ के बाहर है कि आम आदमी पार्टी के सर्वे का इस एजेंसी से क्या रिश्ता है. अगर रिश्ता है तो परेशानी की बात है और नहीं है तो इसका मतलब है कि सर्वे करने वाली एजेंसी ने झूठ की बुनियाद पर यह सर्वे किया. वैसे सिसरो के डायरेक्टर ने बड़े ही संदिग्ध तरी़के से पूछा कि ग्लोबल रिसर्च एनालिटिक्स के बारे में आपको कैसे पता चला. जब उन्हें बताया गया कि यह जानकारी कहीं से हाथ लगी है तो उनका जवाब था कि कहीं से हाथ लगी जानकारी के बारे में कुछ नहीं कह सकता है. डायरेक्टर साहब को शायद पता नहीं था कि यह जानकारी आम आदमी पार्टी की बेबसाइट पर है. आम आदमी पार्टी के दूसरे सर्वे की प्रश्‍नावली के पहले वाक्य में यह लिखा हुआ है और इन दस्ताव़ेजों को डायरेक्टर साहब के नाम के ज़रिए उसे प्रमाणित बताया गया है. बातचीत में सिसरो के डायरेक्टर ने यह भी बताया कि सर्वे का ग्लोबल रिसर्च एंड एनालिटिक्स से कोई लेना देना नहीं है. हम साथ में आम आदमी पार्टी के सर्वे की प्रश्‍नावली भी इसलिए छाप रहे हैं.





आम आदमी पार्टी के सर्वे में दूसरा झूठ लोगों से यह बोला गया कि यह सर्वे अख़बारों के लिए लेख तैयार करने के लिए किया जा रहा है और इस सर्वे का किसी पार्टी या सरकार से कोई ताल्लुक नहीं है और जो जानकारी वो देंगे वो किसी को बताई नहीं जाएगी और उनकी पहचान गुप्त रखी जाएगी. आम आदमी पार्टी ने स़िर्फ लोगों की पहचान को गुप्त रखा और बाक़ी सारे वादे तोड़ दिए. जो लोग मर्यादा की बात करते हैं, ईमानदारी की बात करते हैं, उन्हें शायद अपने गिरेबान में भी झांककर देखना चाहिए. यह सर्वे आम आदमी पार्टी के लिए किया जा रहा था. इसकी जानकारी न स़िर्फ सार्वजनिक की गई, बल्कि इसका इस्तेमाल आम आदमी पार्टी ने चुनावी प्रोपेगैंडा के लिए किया. हैरानी की बात तो यह है कि अरविंद केजरीवाल ताल ठोंक कर यह भी कह रहे हैं कि स़िर्फ वो हैं जिन्होंने सर्वे का रॉ डाटा सार्वजनिक किया है. सही बात है. दुनिया की कोई सर्वे एजेंसी रॉ डाटा को सार्वजनिक नहीं करती है, क्योंकि यह सर्वे करने वालों के एथिक्स के ख़िलाफ़ है. सवाल यह है कि इस सर्वे के सूत्रधार योगेंद्र यादव जी ने 20 सालों में अब तक के किए हुए सर्वे का रॉ डाटा सार्वजनिक क्यों नहीं किया?

इस सर्वे में एक ऐसी बात है कि जिसे समझना ज़रूरी है कि किस तरह सर्वे को भी ट्विस्ट किया जा सकता है. जैसे अगर आप किसी से पूछें कि क्या कोयला घोटाले में मनमोहन सिंह जेल जाएंगे? तो ज़्यादातर लोग जबाव देंगे कि नहीं, क्योंकि लोग इस बात पर विश्‍वास नहीं करेंगे कि प्रधानमंत्री भी जेल जा सकते हैं. दूसरा सवाल अगर यह पूछें कि यूपीए के बाकी मंत्री जो भ्रष्टाचार में लिप्त हैं, उन्हें सज़ा मिलेगी या बच जाएंगे? ज़्यादातर लोग कहेंगे कि बच जाएंगे. फिर आप यह सवाल करें कि क्या देश से भ्रष्टाचार ख़त्म होगा तो ज़्यादातर लोग कहेंगे कि नहीं. भ्रष्टाचार तो ख़त्म हो ही नहीं सकता है. पूरा देश ही भ्रष्ट है. तो इस सर्वे का रिज़ल्ट आएगा कि देश के लोगों का मानना है कि भ्रष्टाचार ख़त्म नहीं हो सकता है. अब ज़रा दूसरा तरीक़ा अपनाते हैं. यदि सवाल पूछा जाए कि क्या लालू यादव की तरह और भी नेताओं को भ्रष्टाचार के मामले में जेल होगी? तो लोग कहेंगे हां. ये तो अभी शुरुआत ही है. क्या आपको सुप्रीम कोर्ट पर विश्‍वास है और क्या आप चाहते हैं कि सभी भ्रष्ट नेताओं को जेल भेजना चाहिए, इसका भी जवाब हां होगा. इसके बाद अगर ये सवाल पूछा जाए कि क्या देश से भ्रष्टाचार ख़त्म होगा. तो लोग कहेंगे कि हां. भ्रष्टाचार ख़त्म करना बिल्कुल संभव है. इसका जवाब होगा कि देश में भ्रष्टाचार ख़त्म किया जा सकता है. आम आदमी पार्टी ने अपने सर्वे में जिस तरह से सवाल बनाया है, उससे यही लगता है कि इस सर्वे का मक़सद आम आदमी पार्टी का प्रचार है, क्योंकि ज़्यादातर सवाल पार्टी से जुड़े हैं और इसमें कांग्रेस व बीजेपी के बारे में इक्का-दुक्का सवाल हैं.

बीजेपी ने सबसे पहले इस तरह सर्वे कराने की प्रथा की शुरुआत की. बीजेपी ने चुनाव के लिए सबसे पहले 1999 के लोकसभा चुनाव में सर्वे कराया था, लेकिन उस वक्त इसे ज़्यादा महत्व नहीं दिया गया. लेकिन एनडीए सरकार बनने के बाद और जबसे अरुण जेटली पार्टी की चुनावी रणनीति के केंद्र में आए, तब से बीजेपी में सर्वे का महत्व बढ़ गया. लेकिन बीजेपी अपने सर्वे को सार्वजनिक नहीं करती थी. इस सर्वे का मक़सद ज़मीनी हक़ीक़त जानने के लिए किया जाता था. मुद्दे क्या हैं. लोगों का मूड क्या है. उम्मीदवार कैसे होने चाहिए. प्रचार-प्रसार का तरीक़ा क्या होना चाहिए. इन महत्वपूर्ण मुद्दों को समझने के लिए ऐसे सर्वे कराए जाते थे. चुनाव से जुड़े फैसले में ऐसे सर्वे का बहुत महत्व होता था. मज़ेदार बात यह है कि बीजेपी के ज़्यादातर सर्वे ग़लत साबित हुए और सर्वे के आधार पर लिए गए कई फैसले ग़लत साबित हुए. कुछ तो ऐसे ख़तरनाक साबित हुए, जिसकी वजह से बीजेपी जीती हुई बाज़ी गंवा बैठी.

ऐसा कई बार देखा गया है कि सर्वे की सच्चाई सबसे पहले इस पर निर्भर करती है कि सर्वे करने वाले फील्ड-वर्कर ने कितनी ईमानदारी से सर्वे किया है? क्या वो सचमुच लोगों के घर गए? सही ढंग से सवाल किया या फिर किसी तरह से प्रश्‍नावली को भर दिया? वैसे हक़ीक़त यह है कि ज़्यादातर सर्वे झूठे इसलिए भी साबित होते हैं, क्योंकि प्रश्‍नावली को लेकर फील्ड-वर्कर लोगों के पास जाता भी नहीं है. ग्रुप बनाकर ये लोग किसी होटल या रेस्टोरेंट में बैठ जाते हैं और अपने हिसाब से उसे भर देते हैं. दिमाग़ इसमें यह लगाया जाता है कि प्रश्‍नावली को इस तरह से भरा जाए, जिससे वो पकड़े नहीं जाएं. इसलिए ज़्यादातर सर्वे सही नतीजे देने के बजाय कन्फ्यूज करते हैं. सर्वे कराने वाली एजेंसियां दिल्ली की जवाहरलाल नेहरू युनिवर्सिटी, दिल्ली युनिवर्सिटी के कालेजों व मीडिया इंस्टीट्यूट के छात्रों का इस काम में इस्तेमाल करती हैं, जिन्हें फील्ड वर्क और रिसर्च का अनुभव होता है. ये छात्र इस अनुभव का इस्तेमाल फ़र्ज़ीवाड़े से फार्म भरने में करते हैं. अब सवाल यह है कि जब प्रश्‍नावली ही जब फ़र्ज़ीवाड़े से भरा गया हो तो सर्वे का परिणाम तो ग़लत ही होगा. अब चाहे कोई रॉ डाटा सार्वजनिक करे या न करे, इससे कोई फ़र्क नहीं पड़ता है.



आम आदमी पार्टी ने यह सर्वे सिसरो एशोसिएट्स के द्बारा करवाया था. इस सर्वे में 34,427 लोगों की प्रतिक्रिया ली गई. इन लोगों के दिल्ली के 70 विधानसभा क्षेत्रों के 1,750 पोलिंग बूथ से चुना गया था. वैसे दिल्ली के लिए इतना बड़ा सैम्पल बहुत पर्याप्त है. आम आदमी पार्टी का दावा है कि सभी लोगों के घर जाकर आमने-सामने बैठकर बातचीत की गई और यह सर्वे 5 सिंतबर और 5 अक्टूबर के बीच किया गया. लेकिन इस बार सर्वे करने वालों ने ग्लोबल रिसर्च एंड एनालिटिक्स के नाम की जगह सिसरो एसोसिएट्स का नाम लिया. साथ ही कहा कि वो सरकार की तरफ़ से नहीं आए हैं. शायद आम आदमी पार्टी के नेताओं को अपनी भूल का पता चल चुका था कि उन्होंने दूसरे सर्वे में मर्यादा का उल्लंघन किया है. इसलिए तीसरे सर्वे में इसे हटा दिया गया है. लेकिन फिर भी एक सवाल उठता है कि क्या सर्वे करने वाले अन्जान बन कर गए थे? क्या वो आम आदमी पार्टी के कार्यकर्ता थे? क्या उन्होंने आम आदमी पार्टी की टोपी पहन कर ये सर्वे किया? यह जानना ज़रूरी है, क्योंकि अगर वो आम आदमी पार्टी कार्यकर्ता थे तो वैसे ही इस सर्वे का कोई मायने नहीं रह जाता है. इसे फिर हमें एक पार्टी के प्रचार का एक तरीक़ा समझ लेना चाहिए. वह इसलिए क्योंकि सवाल पूछने वाला कौन है, इससे भी आम लोगों के जवाब बदल जाते हैं. यह सवाल इसलिए उठाया जा रहा है, क्योंकि जिन सवालों का जवाब सीधा था, उसमें क़रीब 27 फ़ीसदी से ज़्यादा लोगों ने अपनी कोई राय नहीं दी.

वैसे भी चुनाव में अभी काफ़ी वक्त है. दिल्ली के बारे में कहा जाता है कि एक दिन में पूरा माजरा बदल जाता है. इसकी वजह यह है कि यहां का चुनाव बहुत ही व्यक्तिगत होता है. पार्टी का आंशिक रोल होता है. उम्मीदवारों को अपने बलबूतों पर ही चुनाव जीतना होता है. एक मज़ेदार बात बताता हूं. 2004 के चुनावों में अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी प्रधानमंत्री के रेस में हमेशा सबसे आगे रहे. हर सर्वे यही कहता था, लेकिन बीजेपी चुनाव हार गई. वजह साफ़ है कि देश में लोग मुख्यमंत्री या प्रधानमंत्री को वोट नहीं देते. वोट स्थानीय एमपी या एमएलए को पड़ता है. अगर वह लोकप्रिय नहीं है तो पार्टी को वोट नहीं मिलते. भारत में ज्यादातर लोग जिसे वोट देते हैं, उसका व्यक्तित्व और उसकी पृष्ठभूमि देखते हैं. इसलिए चुनाव से पहले किए गए सर्वे का कोई मतलब नहीं है. दिल्ली में आम आदमी पार्टी ने सबसे ज़्यादा उम्मीदवारों की घोषणा कर दी है. कांग्रेस व भारतीय जनता पार्टी ने अपने उम्मीदवारों की घोषणा नहीं की है. इन दोनों ही पार्टियों में मज़बूत और ज़मीनी आधार वाले कई नेता हैं. जब बीजेपी कांग्रेस के उम्मीदवारों की घोषणा हो जाएगी, तब आकलन करने का प्रयास किया जा सकता है. इसलिए यह कहा जा सकता है कि दिल्ली में उम्मीदवारों का पता नहीं, कौन सा मुद्दा सबसे महत्वपूर्ण रहेगा, इसका पता नहीं है. किस पार्टी का कैंपेन कैसा होगा, यह भी पता नहीं, कौन-कौन नेता, फिल्म स्टार, खिलाड़ी कैंपेन करने दिल्ली आएंगे और उनका क्या असर होगा, यह भी पता नहीं. किस पार्टी के कार्यकर्ता क्या करेंगे, किस पार्टी में विद्रोह होगा, कितने विद्रोही उम्मीदवार खड़े होंगे, अन्ना हजारे व रामदेव के कैंपेन का क्या असर होगा और सबसे महत्वपूर्ण बात कौन सी पार्टी का मैनेजमेंट कैसा होगा, यह अभी तक किसी को पता नहीं है. और ये बातें ऐसी हैं जिसमें ज़रा सी चूक जीत को हार में बदल सकती है और हार को जीत में. इसलिए चुनाव से पहले किए गए सर्वे का कोई असर चुनाव पर नहीं होता है. आम आदमी पार्टी ने सर्वे का सहारा लेकर चुनावी प्रचार में एक नया प्रयोग किया है. इसे प्रचार के रूप में ही देखना चाहिए.

वैसे भी चुनावी सर्वे इतिहास बताता है. वह भविष्य नहीं बता सकता. यही सच है. अगर कोई यह दावा करे कि सर्वे से किसी चुनाव का भविष्य बताया जा सकता है तो वह लोगों को धोखा दे रहा है. मज़ेदार बात यह है कि कई सालों से सर्वे करने वाली ऐजेंसियां लोगों को और राजनीतिक दलों को मूर्ख बनाती आ रही हैं. हिंदुस्तान में ऐसी कोई सर्वे एजेंसी नहीं है, जिसकी भविष्यवाणी ग़लत नहीं हई हो. 2004 में सारे सर्वे एनडीए की सरकार को भारी मतों से जिता रहे थे, लेकिन जब परिणाम आए तो सारे सर्वे ग़लत साबित हो गए. देश के सबसे जाने माने व सबसे विश्‍वसनीय माने जाने वाले योगेंद्र यादव का सर्वे ज्यादातर ग़लत साबित हुआ है. वो कई बार मोदी को सर्वे में हरा चुके हैं. जयललिता को हरा चुके और अमरेंद्र सिंह को जिता चुके हैं और इस तरह कई बार ग़लत साबित हो चुके हैं. जब सबसे विश्‍वसनीय का हाल यह है तो दूसरों की बात करना ही बेमानी है. कहने का मतलब है सर्वे अपने आप में ग़लत नहीं होते. यह एक तरीक़ा है, एक ज़रिया है जिससे एक अनुमान, बस अनुमान ही लगाया जा सकता है. भविष्य को जानने का कौतुहल मानव स्वभाव है, इसलिए सर्वे प्रजांतत्र और चुनावी माहौल को जीवंत बनाता है, लेकिन इसे आधार बनाकर किसी को विजयी घोषित कर देना लोगों में भ्रम पैदा करना है.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why don't you just accept that your all favorite fenkuji maharaj has been rejected by the country. The cost of accepting later would mean you'll have to restrict yourself in the back-alleys of london to hide your shame. That would be much worse no man



You are a funny dude! I used to like that Mungerilal's haseen sapne back in the days. Seems like you are still on it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

This thread is burning with frustration, which is the beginning of confused entity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Both the BJP and Congress are responsible for rights violations of some religious group. For example BJP is in the eyes of the Muslim voter held as responsible for the Gujarat massacre while the Sikh voter holds the Congress responsible for the 1984 Anti Sikh riots. 

I do not know much about Indian politics being a Pakistani but I do believe that both parties have no right to function because they have been involved in rights violations of varied religious groups of some kind or the other.


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Well BJP can't haul the congress on it's 'Symbols'- ppl will have to start chopping their hands off to 'cover' them



Yes... Thats the good thing in selecting mass Symbols...

Lalu was a master in using the symbol to his advantage.. Only if he was not so divisive ( among castes ) and so corrupt, I would have voted for him every time.. What a politician.. He got ever fighting "Yadavs" and"muslims" under one roof... Almost all the riots in Bihar happened between Yadavs and Muslims in Bihar. And he used "Bhagalpur" to make Muslims embrace their archenemy Yadav ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I asked you to keep away from my posts maggot.



This is a well known fact that brain of amul baby is still not developed and he is a idiot. Just go and read his statements you will find the reality ...... In simple hindi he should be called ch*****.



> maggot



Dnt ask your fathers name in public.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

haviZsultan said:


> Both the BJP and Congress are responsible for rights violations of some religious group. For example BJP is in the eyes of the Muslim voter held as responsible for the Gujarat massacre while the Sikh voter holds the Congress responsible for the 1984 Anti Sikh riots.
> 
> I do not know much about Indian politics being a Pakistani but I do believe that both parties have no right to function because they have been involved in rights violations of varied religious groups of some kind or the other.



Different states view the parties differently. 

For example even after 1984, Congress returned to power in Punjab so easily. While Muslims in Bihar have not forgiven Congress till date for "Bhagalpur"... Above all the local issues rule in elections.. A little undercurrent does help voters in deciding though..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Who are you and why did you come here?





Guynextdoor2 said:


> I asked you to keep away from my posts maggot.



Why are you running away from the fight bruv? You are being a typical Congressi now...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Dnt ask your fathers name in public.



Again, I asked you to keep off my posts Maggot


----------



## [Bregs]

Frustration of ;last two defeats of 2004, 2009 is coming out and if fenku didn't mend his way the third will come soon with congress supporting third front to form govt and feku dreams to be shatttered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Again, I asked you to keep off my posts Maggot



lol.. why are you quoting me with someone else's post geez? see.. i told you.. you have gone doolally man?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Why are you running away from the fight bruv? You are being a typical Congressi now...



I don't waste my time with maggots. But I can understand your concern...where would the BJP be if it's leading lights like you didn't get foot soldiers armies of morons like him


----------



## IndoCarib

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why don't you just accept that your all favorite fenkuji maharaj has been rejected by the country. The cost of accepting later would mean you'll have to restrict yourself in the back-alleys of london to hide your shame. That would be much worse no man


 
hehehe. the moment I saw the title, I knew it must be from 'first post'. What else they can do? Write Modi off even before elections and comfort themselves and other fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Lol at Congress..the only way they can fight elections is finding redicules reasons like covering lotus/limit speeches and limit opinion polls  , for the love of god... I have been asking this question for the last 3-4 months...what has congress done to this country that i should support them ...I want o hear what good congress has done and not hear about Modi ... Congress and congress supporters both playing dirty divisional politics...Pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blood

the congress is going to be decimated in the coming elections, nothing can stop modi now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> hehehe. the moment I saw the title, I knew it must be from 'first post'. What else they can do? Write Modi off even before elections and comfort themselves and other fools.



It's nothing but delusional Congressi cheerleader's imagination. They are just presuming what they are hoping will turn out to be true... but even Chidambaram is recognizing Modi's popularity & so is their ally NC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RayOfLight

Modi - only hope for India to back to development track.. 
CONgress -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

LOL more Shezada aka Rahul Gandhi Comedy ...

when asked abour Baba Ramdev he says, mainn kisise darta nahi apni Daaadi jaise...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> LOL more Shezada aka Rahul Gandhi Comedy ...
> 
> when asked abour Baba Ramdev he says, mainn kisise darta nahi apni Daaadi jaise...



What a dumbass. Journalist is asking him one thing... & Pappu is blabbering about something else altogether. On one hand he is saying he is not scared of anyone... & next minute he runs off the sage! Typical hit & run Congressi strategy when they are put on the spot!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

Oscar said:


> A second observation I made in my Indian friends is that the ones in states mentioned are more communal in their talk as compared to those from the south. I felt more statements of "You people(Muslims)" from those in north as compared to the south where is was either "live and let be" or quite a bit of information on Muslim culture and customs.. along with equal respect.


You are right on both counts. There is however reason behind this.

On the second one - the reason is that South India was under the Mughal Rule for the least amount of time. The imprint of the Mughals/Muslims was least in South India.

Consequently, the issues that North Indian Hindus had to face from time to time which generated hostility- from the raids on Somnath to the destruction of temples and raising of mosques over them by the likes of Aurgangzeb and Babur, Jizya, were not faced by South India on a sustained basis.

They are thus more tolerant and peaceable people compared to North Indians. Less communal in outlook and indeed 'live and let live' types.
I say this as a North Indian.

And I agree with what @Bang Galore says. South Indians are very clinical in their approach to Pakistan. They want what they want in diplomacy or coercion, are unwilling to show the extreme bouts of love or extreme bouts of hate that North Indians display towards Pakistan. Funny that.


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> LOL more Shezada aka Rahul Gandhi Comedy ...
> 
> when asked abour Baba Ramdev he says, mainn kisise darta nahi apni Daaadi jaise...



Why doesn't this moron ever stop talking about his dadi's and momi's.... gaah!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## t_for_talli

[Bregs] said:


> Frustration of ;last two defeats of 2004, 2009 is coming out and if fenku didn't mend his way the third will come soon with congress supporting third front to form govt and feku dreams to be shatttered


After guy nextdoor
Here comes another poster on Congress payroll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> What a dumbass. Journalist is asking him one thing... & Pappu is blabbering about something else altogether. On one hand he is saying he is not scared of anyone... & next minute he runs off the sage! Typical hit & run Congressi strategy when they are put on the spot!


LOL ... the Guy next to Rahul gandi ... his look says all...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> LOL more Shezada aka Rahul Gandhi Comedy ...
> when asked abour Baba Ramdev he says, mainn kisise darta nahi apni Daaadi jaise...


You know I don't agree with this dude but somehow in his juvenile way, he might end up doing something good for the future of the country. I mean he might not lead the congress leadership on the path of righteousness but in the blind faith they have in Gandhi clan, the top echelon of Congress might end up doing some right things for the country.


----------



## Mritunjaya

ranjeet said:


> You know I don't agree with this dude but somehow in his juvenile way, he might end up doing something good for the future of the country. I mean he might not lead the congress leadership on the path of righteousness but in the blind faith they have in Gandhi clan, the top echelon of Congress might end up doing some right things for the country.



Its the other way around. 

Because of their Need to become relevant in congress, they end up working to make Rahul Gandhi happy rather than do anything for the people of India. A congress leader cannot do anything too much for the people and become too popular. If he becomes more popular than rahul gandhi he will never get another congress ticket in this life. Jagan Mohan reddy is a case in point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

*Why the BJP wants more Rahul rallies in Rajasthan 

The current joke within the Bharatiya Janata Party is that Rahul Gandhi should be petitioned to tour every constituency in Rajasthan. In an election devoid of issues, the BJP hopes to ride on the anti-Congress, anti-dynasty sentiment in the state, both symbolised by Rahul. Enthused by results of the Congress VP’s rallies in Churu and Alwar, BJP leaders are convinced that the more Rahul speaks, the greater damage he will inflict on the Congress. Thus, the silent ‘ye dil maange more Rahul’ prayer within the BJP.

Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/w...rajasthan-1224115.html?utm_source=ref_article*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## joekrish

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I think AAP will dent. Not sure if it'll win. Not that I don't like AAP but their economic theories are really kooky.


@[Bregs]
Who do you think should be the PM if-if Congress wins elections?


----------



## Star Wars

Modi responsible for Delhi Earthquake as he kept his mobile in vibration mode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Modi responsible for Delhi Earthquake as he kept his mobile in vibration mode



Ha! I told you!! Now modi bringing real earthquake instead of political earthquake!!


----------



## Ayush

MODI for PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

The 4 state elections will let us know what will happen in 2014, if BJP sweeps the 4 assemble elections then nobody can stop BJP and Modi in 2014


----------



## [Bregs]

NEW DELHI: Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi may need to guard against any more errors and mistakes over historical references if he is to avoid being targeted by political rivals as inattentive to detail and facts.

Though BJP managers do not think Modi's pro-change image has been hurt by allegations of factual inaccuracies, they are taking note of the leader being tagged as hasty with opinions based on incorrect assumptions.

The latest instance of Modi slipping up in a speech where he confused a Gujarati freedom fighter with Jana Sangh founder Shyama Prasad Mookherjee has given rise to some concern over the BJP PM hopeful losing gravitas unless he takes corrective action.

BJP sources felt Modi needs to guard against such slip-ups although he did correct himself towards the end of his speech when it was pointed out that the person he had in mind was Shyamji Krishna Varma and not Mookerjee.

The Modi camp feels that despite a Congress campaign to label him a "Feku (braggart)", the CM has held his own by targeting the UPA troika of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi.

In Modi's defence, BJP spokespersons accuse Congress of using "Goebbels formula" to spread "lies" about Modi as the ruling party found itself unable to counter him politically. They say Modi may have made a mistake or a slip-of-tongue, but he has also corrected himself and this has not been highlighted adequately.





http://postimage.org/app.php​
Referring to recent cases BJP spokesperson Lekhi said "On the issue of Shyama Prasad Mookherjee and Shyamji Varma, it was a slip-of-tongue which was corrected. But the correction was not carried by the media."

On Modi's speech at Patna and the confusion over Chandragupta of the Gupta and Maurya dynasty, Lekhi said, "There are three great rulers by the name of Chandragupta in our history. When Modi talked about Chandragupta in Patna, he referred to Chandragupta II of the Gupta dynasty also known as Vikramaditya."

But the "Feku" line of attack should make Modi wary of goof-ups that will promptly become fodder for his critics and feed into criticism that the leader is a man in a hurry who can bend facts or misinterpret events.

Sunday's reference to Varma as Mookherjee may not have been a deliberate misrepresentation, but the scrutiny will be less sparing when it comes to other issues like his previous reference to China spending 20% of its GDP on education.

What Modi meant was there had been a 20% increase in spending on education rather than a percentage of GDP as he sought to argue that China's investments in human resource are paying off in terms of top ranked universities.

The inaccuracy allowed minister of state for HRD Shashi Tharoor collaring Modi for a "false" claim. There after there have been a few other instances, such as a reference to Chandragupta where he was accused of mixing up dynasties.

In the Hunkaar rally in Patna, Modi has been accused to stretching history by saying the ancient city of Taxila north-west of Islamabad was in Bihar or that Alexander was defeated by the Ganges.

Lekhi said Modi mentioned the Magadh empire which in ancient days included both the centres of learning. She said the attacks on Modi were meant to divert attention from real issues like how Bihar was a centre of learning and its current deprived state. "This is what the real debate is about," she said.

She added the same went for the Taxila-Nalanda controversy generated by Modi's speech in Patna. "Taxila and Nalanda were centres of learning in India that are mentioned together likeOxford and Cambridge," she said.

In these cases, Modi could have been more clear and specific while suggesting that the power of ancient kingdoms of what is today's Bihar had the capacity of stalling the all-conquering Alexander.

Modi's reported interview to a newspaper in which he allegedly said Jawaharlal Nehru did not attend the funeral of Sardar Vallabhai Patel was denied by the publication, but added to the view that the saffron leader took liberties with facts to suit his political view of history.

Some of the criticism leveled against the BJP PM candidate may not have been justified, but if the leader doesn't pay more attention to what he is saying during his whirlwind campaign for the current assembly polls, he could end up providing traction to his critics.


Narendra Modi must guard against more slip-ups, feels party - The Times of India


----------



## HariPrasad

Modi do not read his speech. Speech of Modi are long so some time it is possible that sleep of Toung may take place. Modi corrected that immediately. Dumb Rajiv Gandhi in his speech from Lal kill told Independent day a republic day not once but through out his speech. No body questioned that. Dumb Rahul spoke too many lies in Gujarat such as Gujarat is bigger than Britain, he told a lie standing near a ash of dug that 70 people are burn alive here. . MM told lie that Chhatisgarh is not progressing well inspite of the fact that he Chhatisgarh is among the most progressing state and among the top in implementation of 20 point program. MM is the chairman of Planning Commission. All Idiots are crying unnecessarily to divert the attention of Public from the points raised by Modi about the history and geography of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

I like this guy he is always high. I like this guy he is always high.


----------



## Bang Galore

To behave like these things have no effect is silly. The Anna Hazare phenomenon died down because Hazare couldn't stop speaking crap. While Modi is on a much stronger ground, part of the appeal is that this man knows what he is speaking about. Plainly, sometimes he doesn't. If he isn't careful in the age of 24x7 television, his image is going to take a beating. He does need to be more circumspect.
_
(The issue of Shyama Prasad Mookherjee and Shyamji Varma was probably a slip of the tongue but the one on Chandragupta Maurya wasn't. The excuses that he was speaking of Chandragupta II is simply dragging this matter to more silliness. Anyone listening to the context of Modi's speech knows who he was referring to. As was the Chanakya/Taxila silliness. No excuses possible there unfortunately._)


----------



## notsuperstitious

Yup, he needs to be more careful. BTW its a tough job apparently, as in US elections too despite the media running factcheck programs the candidates do make factual mistakes.

BTW when Rahul Gandhi mentioned kashmir, punjab, LTTE etc and then implied that somehow BJP's ''divisive politics'' caused those violent episodes (and that his life was in danger), how come nobody did a factcheck?


----------



## akand bharat

Better Than #PAPU Rahul gandhi Who Don,t even think About Itz Strategic and Political Impact On the country or on His Own Party who after can't Have Explanation abt it.Firstly about Modi statements Basically Mis Interpret Or Occasional Posting By Paid Media And Secondly well It is Not Required that One should Not Have To Clear Upsc Exam To Give Political Statement In India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Does it really matter? Ok he made some gaffes, so what! We have possibly world's most educated Prime Minister, Dr Manmohan Singh, and where has he taken the country?

Being a historian is not a criteria to be a good prime minister, a good leader. What is needed is good leadership quality, and that Modi has got aplenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

There 


Roybot said:


> Does it really matter? Ok he made some gaffes, so what! We have possibly world's most educated Prime Minister, Dr Manmohan Singh, and where has he taken the country?
> 
> Being a historian is not a criteria to be a good prime minister, a good leader. What is needed is good leadership quality, and that Modi has got aplenty.



Not knowing something is not important. As Einstein said_ "All of us are ignorant, only on different subjects". _It is when you speak authoritatively about something and you are completely off the mark. Important because Modi's image is built up as a no-nonsense, no rubbish speak kind of character. He needs to watch himself a bit. This is unnecessary ammunition to his detractors.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Modi's gaffes are understandable as he doesn't read his speech from the text given to him.. unlike Rahul Baba, who reads from the text & still comes out with bloopers like Rani Ki Jhansi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Another gem from Congressis.... 


*Mumbai Congress chief wants singer Lata Mangeshkar stripped of Bharat Ratna for praising Narendra Modi*

*



Mumbai:

Click to expand...





The Mumbai Congress chief wants legendary singer Lata Mangeshkar's stripped of her Bharat Ratna after her public endorsement of Narendra Modi for India's next prime ministership.

The 84-year-old singer was awarded the Bharat Ratna in 2001.

Mr Chandurkar said, "Lata Mangeshkar's Bharat Ratna should be taken away as she has endorsed Narendra Modi. We should take back the Padma awards of all those who support Narendra Modi." He didn't name any Padma awardee though.

"Narendrabhai is like my brother. All of us want to see him become the Prime Minister. On the auspicious occasion of Diwali, I hope our wishes would come true," Ms Mangeshkar had said earlier this month at a function in Pune after the BJP's prime ministerial candidate inaugurated a hospital named after the singer's father, Deenanath Mangeshkar.

The BJP has reacted strongly to Mr Chandurkar's statement. "Do Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi endorse this demand? If Chandurkar's demand is genuine, then why is the Congress asking Sachin Tendulkar to campaign for their party. This shows the Congress's double standards," Maharashtra BJP president Devendra Fadnavis told NDTV.

In July this year, the BJP's Rajya Sabha MP Chandan Mitra had demanded that Nobel laureate Amartya Sen be stripped of his Bharat Ratna for saying that he would not like to see Mr Modi as the country's next Prime Minister. 

The Congress then shot back at the BJP, asking the party to explain if it thought the Bharat Ratna was like a "ceiling fan that comes with a seven-year warranty."

Click to expand...





Mumbai Congress chief wants singer Lata Mangeshkar stripped of Bharat Ratna for praising Narendra Modi | NDTV.com 

Click to expand...



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Washington, Wed Nov 13 2013, 08:48 hrs

Two top members of a US Congress constituted commission on religious freedom have expressed sadness over nomination of Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi as the prime ministerial candidate of the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), terming him as the "poster boy" of India's failure to punish the violent.


"It was another son of Gujarat, Mahatma Gandhi, who once offered a broad, tolerant vision for the country and its multi-religious society," wrote Katrina Lantos Swett and Mary Ann Glendon, in a special op-ed Special to CNN on Tuesday.



"So, as 2014 draws nigh, whose vision will be embraced? Which India will prevail - that of religious freedom or religious intolerance? Time will tell," they wrote.



While Swett is Vice Chairwoman of the US Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIRF), Glendon is a USCIRF Commissioner. The op-ed "The two faces of India" was published on the blog of the popular CNN program "Global Public Square", which is run by eminent Indian American Fareed Zakaria.



"The poster child for India's failure to punish the violent remains Narendra Modi, who is Gujarat's chief minister - a post he held during the 2002 riots," they wrote.



"Gujarat's high court rapped the Modi administration for inaction and ordered compensation forreligious structures that suffered damage. In 2005, the US State Department agreed with the recommendation of USCIRF and others to revoke Modi's visa," they said.



"True, in April 2012, the highest court's Special Investigative Team failed to prove guilt against Modi and others in a case involving the deaths of nearly 70 people. But he remains implicated in other Gujarat-associated cases that have yet to be investigated or adjudicated," the op-ed said.



"That is why, more recently, 65 members of India's parliament wrote to President Barack Obama, requesting that he not issue Modi a visa. Sadly, despite all this, Gujarat's most controversial resident is the main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party candidate in India's 2014 prime ministerial election," Swett and Glendon wrote.



It was at the recommendation of USCIRF that the then Bush Administration had revoked the US visa of Modi, based on the allegation about his involvement in the 2002 Gujarat riots. USCIRF has maintained that the Obama Administration should continue the same policy.


'Narendra Modi is a poster boy of India's failure to punish the violent' - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

and who the hell are they to decide about that?? Let the Indian public decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

*Modi poster child of India's failure to punish the violent: US panel*

*WASHINGTON: Two top members of a US Congress-constituted commission on religious freedom have expressed sadness over nomination of Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi as BJP prime ministerial candidate, terming him as the "poster boy" of India's failure to punish the violent.

"It was another son of Gujarat, Mahatma Gandhi, who once offered a broad, tolerant vision for the country and its multi-religious society," wrote Katrina Lantos Swett and Mary Ann Glendon, in a special op-ed Special to CNN.

"So, as 2014 draws nigh, whose vision will be embraced? Which India will prevail ? that of religious freedom or religious intolerance? Time will tell," they wrote.

While Swett is vice chairwoman of the US Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIRF), Glendon is a USCIRF commissioner.

The op-ed "The two faces of India" was published on the blog of the popular CNN program "Global Public Square", which is run by eminent Indian-American Fareed Zakaria.

"The poster child for India's failure to punish the violent remains Narendra Modi, who is Gujarat's chief minister, a post he held during the 2002 riots," they wrote.

"Gujarat's high court rapped the Modi administration for inaction and ordered compensation for religious structures that suffered damage. In 2005, the US State Department agreed with the recommendation of USCIRF and others to revoke Modi's visa," they said.

"True, in April 2012, the highest court's Special Investigative Team failed to prove guilt against Modi and others in a case involving the deaths of nearly 70 people. But he remains implicated in other Gujarat-associated cases that have yet to be investigated or adjudicated," the op-ed said.

"That is why, more recently, 65 members of India's parliament wrote to President Barack Obama, requesting that he not issue Modi a visa. Sadly, despite all this, Gujarat's most controversial resident is the main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party candidate in India's 2014 prime ministerial election," Swett and Glendon wrote.

It was at the recommendation of USCIRF that the then Bush administration had revoked the US via of Modi, based on the allegation about his involvement in the 2002 Gujarat riots.

USCIRF has maintained that the Obama administration should continue the same policy.*


*Modi poster child of India's failure to punish the violent: US panel - The Times of India*


----------



## Mritunjaya

Katrina Lantos Swett and Mary Ann Glendon wants full freedom for american evangelical missionaries to use every known unethical and immoral means to subvert Indian culture and civilization. Denial to allow for such conversions results in visa ban. 

One wonders why they do not deny visa to Saudi Kings for not allowing Churches in Saudi Arabia  Surely Gujarat has more religious freedom than SA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mritunjaya

Android said:


>




OMG. Sachin in Not Secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Soo true. Modi deserves to be in jail waiting for the hangman's noose, instead he is galavanting around calling himself the next PM. So sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Android said:


>





Mritunjaya said:


> OMG. Sachin in Not Secular.




Oh no... he should stripped off his Khel Ratna award!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

modi for PM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Another gem from these secular scums

Strip Lata Mangeshkar of
Bharat Ratna for praising
Modi: Mumbai Congress chief

In a controversial remark, Mumbai
Congress chief Janardhan Chandurkar on
Tuesday said that the government should
take back noted singer Lata Mangeshkar's
Bharat Ratna if she praises BJP's Prime
Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi
again.
Lata Mangeshkar, while sharing the stage
with Modi at the inauguration of
Deenanath Mangeshkar Hospital in Pune,
had praised him. " I pray to God that what
we want is fulfilled and Narendra Bhai
becomes the PM. This is everyone's wish,"
the singer had said.
Angry at Lata's comment, Chandurkar
said, " The government should take back
any medals or honour given to people
who praise Modi." "I don't want to name
them now.
However, if such comments are made
again I would write to the Centre to
withdraw the honour bestowed on them,"
he added.

Strip Lata Mangeshkar of Bharat Ratna for praising Modi: Mumbai Congress chief : West, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Desperate congress ... You can literally see *FAILURE* written all over their behavior

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mritunjaya

But the best part is the see muslims like Berges and Guynextdoor suck up to American propaganda  

Anything for a unjust cause

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Oh man,

How can somebody be punished if no evidence is there. I think that we should make a law that at least 100 people can be punished at the discretion of Italian Madam and her dogs to please white skin people. No evidence should be necessary in those case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh no... he should stripped off his Khel Ratna award!



BJP was there first, well before congress.

*Strip Amartya Sen of Bharat Ratna, says Chandan Mitra*

BJP Rajya Sabha MP and proprietor-editor-in-chief of _The Pioneer_ newspaper Chandan Mitra has demanded that Nobel Laureate Amartya Sen be stripped of his Bharat Ratna.

The renowned economist had said in a recent interview that he would not like to see Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi as the country’s Prime Minister. This riled Mr. Mitra, who tweeted: “Is Sen even a voter in India? Next NDA government must strip him of Bharat Ratna.” He went on to tell ‘Dr. Sen,’ “Don’t peddle your unsolicited comments on India. We know you as an economist who sells Congress line for a living.”

This sparked several reactions on Mr. Mitra’s timeline, with people questioning if the BJP was now against freedom of expression. The MP, however, stuck to his line, adding, “Those who are upset with my suggestion about Dr. Sen and Bharat Ratna, can you show me examples of others who do party politics after getting BR?” He went on to say that the award was a jewel of the country, and ‘Sen shouldn’t join the Congress poll team.’

Dr.Sen, while releasing a book, _An Uncertain Glory_, spoke of the deprivations that persisted in India despite growth rates, and the need to focus on education and health indicators. He also said he did not want as PM a person (Mr. Modi) who made minorities feel insecure, and had a ‘terrible record.’ Dr. Sen was given the Bharat Ratna by the Vajpayee-led NDA government in 1999.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

It will be interesting to know the view of Congress Supporter on this.

*New York: On a complaint by a Sikh group, a US federal court has issued summons against Congress party president Sonia Gandhi for shielding party officials allegedly involved in inciting attacks on Sikhs in November 1984, an attorney said. 

In a class action suit filed Tuesday before the district court of Eastern District of New York, "Sikhs For Justice" (SFJ), a US-based human rights group, and other victims of the November 1984 anti-Sikh violence have sought compensatory and punitive damages against Gandhi. 
*

*According to SFJ attorney Gurpatwant S Pannun, under federal rules, it has 120 days to serve the summons and complaint on Gandhi who is currently visiting the US for medical check-up. 

The suit under Alien Tort Claims Act (ATCA) and Torture Victim Protection Act (TVPA) accuses Gandhi of shielding and protecting Kamal Nath, Sajjan Kumar, Jagdish Tytler and other Congress party leaders from being prosecuted for their alleged role in the 1984 violence. 

The 27-page complaint against Gandhi alleges that between Nov 1 and 4, 1984 about 30,000 members of the Sikh community "were intentionally tortured, raped and murdered by groups that were incited, organised, controlled and armed" by the ruling Congress party. *

1984 anti-Sikh riots: US court summons Sonia Gandhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newdelhinsa

Suddenly congress-I pests have started loving cunning western missionaries who have been sole inspiration of America's crusade against Muslim world, having corporate target of harvesting Hindu soles in millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> BJP was there first, well before congress.
> 
> *Strip Amartya Sen of Bharat Ratna, says Chandan Mitra*
> 
> BJP Rajya Sabha MP and proprietor-editor-in-chief of _The Pioneer_ newspaper Chandan Mitra has demanded that Nobel Laureate Amartya Sen be stripped of his Bharat Ratna.
> 
> The renowned economist had said in a recent interview that he would not like to see Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi as the country’s Prime Minister. This riled Mr. Mitra, who tweeted: “Is Sen even a voter in India? Next NDA government must strip him of Bharat Ratna.” He went on to tell ‘Dr. Sen,’ “Don’t peddle your unsolicited comments on India. We know you as an economist who sells Congress line for a living.”
> 
> This sparked several reactions on Mr. Mitra’s timeline, with people questioning if the BJP was now against freedom of expression. The MP, however, stuck to his line, adding, “Those who are upset with my suggestion about Dr. Sen and Bharat Ratna, can you show me examples of others who do party politics after getting BR?” He went on to say that the award was a jewel of the country, and ‘Sen shouldn’t join the Congress poll team.’
> 
> Dr.Sen, while releasing a book, _An Uncertain Glory_, spoke of the deprivations that persisted in India despite growth rates, and the need to focus on education and health indicators. He also said he did not want as PM a person (Mr. Modi) who made minorities feel insecure, and had a ‘terrible record.’ Dr. Sen was given the Bharat Ratna by the Vajpayee-led NDA government in 1999.




Lol.. justification from a Congressi. Try & see the difference between two statements. Lata Mangeshkar did not say she doesn't want to see anyone as PM. All she said she likes to see Modi as PM... unlike this clown, who's contribution to India is peanuts compared to that of Lata Mangeshkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

newdelhinsa said:


> Suddenly congress-I pests have started loving cunning western missionaries who have been sole inspiration of America's crusade against Muslim world, having corporate target of harvesting Hindu soles in millions.




You see congress and their sycophants are people of no value and principle. Who so ever is in support of their ambition are good for them irrespictive of the fact that he or she is anti national, Criminal or a thief. Who does opposite to that is their enemy. Let it be Anna or Ramdev or any other crusader against corruption against black money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

JanjaWeed said:


> Lol.. justification from a Congressi. Try & see the difference between two statements. Lata Mangeshkar did not *say she doesn't want to see anyone as PM. All she said she likes to see Modi as PM..*. unlike this clown, who's contribution to India is peanuts compared to that of Lata Mangeshkar.



Doesn't matter....does it?? I have every right to say whom i want to be the PM of India and similarly every right to say whom i don't want to take the top post....I am all for Modi but ain't we all opposing congress like anything??

Both the folks who asked for taking back the medals acted insanely...Chandan later apologized(i believe)..let's see how long this moron will take before biting the dust...Let's call spade a spade guys!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Lol.. justification from a Congressi. Try & see the difference between two statements. Lata Mangeshkar did not say she doesn't want to see anyone as PM. All she said she likes to see Modi as PM... unlike this clown, who's contribution to India is peanuts compared to that of Lata Mangeshkar.



You're comparing a nobel prize winner with a bollywood singer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're comparing a nobel prize winner with a bollywood singer...




Sycophancy make people blind. The singer (Not Bollywood singer. correct your facts) is a highly respected celebrity in India. 100 times respected and loved by Indian than a third rate economist who do not know how to talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> Sycophancy make people blind. The singer (Not Bollywood singer. correct your facts) is a highly respected celebrity in India. 100 times respected and loved by Indian than a third rate economist who do not know how to talk.



That post was not for you


----------



## JanjaWeed

deckingraj said:


> Doesn't matter....does it?? I have every right to say whom i want to be the PM of India and similarly every right to say whom i don't want to take the top post....I am all for Modi but ain't we all opposing congress like anything??
> 
> Both the folks who asked for taking back the medals acted insanely...Chandan later apologized(i believe)..let's see how long this moron will take before biting the dust...Let's call spade a spade guys!!



It does... It's one thing me & you having an opinion & displaying the same in an anonymous forum. But it's a different thing for a public figure to blatantly repel someone who has enormous public support. 

Having said that...I don't agree with the notion that both should be stripped off their awards. Nothing but lose talk... 


Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're comparing a nobel prize winner with a bollywood singer...



Not many (including myself) have heard about Amartya Sen before that Nobel thing happened to him. Can you say the same about Lata Mangeshkar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Lets just take a step back and forgive the Congressi's trespasses. He is just doing his job after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> It does... It's one thing me & you having an opinion & displaying the same in an anonymous forum. But it's a different thing for a public figure to blatantly repel someone who has enormous public support.
> 
> Having said that...I don't agree with the notion that both should be stripped off their awards. Nothing but lose talk...
> 
> Not many (including myself) have heard about Amartya Sen before that Nobel thing happened to him. Can you say the same about Lata Mangeshkar?



It's not the world's problem that you are stupid and ignorant... I can say a lot more people know about Asaram Bapu than Lata Mangeshkar today. Using your logic....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That post was not for you



Se man, When you took Latajis name casually like Bolywood singer, it heart me.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> It's not the world's problem that you are stupid and ignorant... I can say a lot more people know about Asaram Bapu than Lata Mangeshkar today. Using your logic....



Wow... watch your fucking tone you prick. Would you like me to mete out the kind treatment you are used to by other posters here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Wow... watch your fucking tone you prick. Would you like me to mete out the kind treatment you are used to by other posters here?


 
Go ahead dick...and who are these 'other posters' send them down too. You're a MORON. 


HariPrasad said:


> Se man, When you took Latajis name casually like Bolywood singer, it heart me.



She isn't exactly a classical singer. SHe has sung mostly bollywood songs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newdelhinsa

Desperate Congress-I supporters will now do factitious comparison of Lata Mangeshkar with others; to belittle her for Sonia Gandhi's party ! 

The Nobel laureate said he doesn't want Modi to be PM. The poodle was spewing venom on a platform without knowing that it is not her highness Sonia Gandhi to decide but people of this nation. The brown English Sahib was suffering from negativity serving his masters but Lata Mangeshkar was simply giving her best wishes to a person who meet her and honored her during an inauguration function of a good cause. 

Both the comments of that brown English sahib and Lata Mangeshkar shows difference between a propagandist and well wisher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Go ahead dick...and who are these 'other posters' send them down too. You're a MORON.



Coming from a slut who is been repeatedly gang-raped around here. Get a life...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

*New Delhi*: The recently released book called ``Unknown Facets of Rajiv Gandhi, Jyoti Basu and Indrajit Gupta’’ written by former CBI director Dr A P Mukherjee has added fuel to the already ignited issue of party funds.
Based on his conversations with Rajiv Gandhi in June 1989, Mujherjee claims that Rajiv Gandhi, the then prime minister, wanted the commissions from defence suppliers to be added with more funds and be used for "inescapable expenses of the party".

However, Rajiv Gandhi's party lost elections the same year after the Bofors scandal. The book says, "Rajiv Gandhi was very clear that commissions paid as a routine by most defence dealers should be properly accounted for and not siphoned off by dishonest officials of the armed forces and politicians...he wanted such payments to be pooled and accounted for.This (elections) leads to massive fund collections by important party functionaries all over the country, which leads to an almost unbreakable unholy quid pro quo nexus between unscrupulous party functionaries, ministers and businessmen. I could sense this as the party's general secretary or even as its youth leader earlier when I had to enter the political arena with considerable reluctance’’.

Mukherjee says that Rajiv had discovered that some senior officers of the armed forces were involved in secretly collecting commissions while purchasing arms and ammunitions with help from some ministers, middlemen and civilian officers.Hence, a solution was thought in order to disconnect this link between the middlemen, ministers and bureaucrats. Also, he wished to end government’s relation with those dishonest businessmen and politicians.

Rajiv’s some of the most trusted colleagues suggested to him to ban commissions but the commission received during major arms deal by the suppliers to be pooled in and used for party funds. Rajiv endorsed the same idea.While Mukherjee served as the additional director to CBI, he maintained a diary of these conversations but making them public would have meant breaching the trust of Rajiv Gandhi which he never wished for.

"However, at this distant time and that too long after his tragic death, I owe it to posterity to narrate the full and complete disclosure of all that transpired between the two of us during this memorable coffee meeting with this remarkable human being whose trust I was privileged to receive in ample measure."

Money from defence suppliers should be used for party funds said Rajiv Gandhi: Ex-CBI chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Coming from a slut who is been repeatedly gang-raped around here. Get a life...



Coming from a faggot who doesn't have any brains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Go ahead dick...and who are these 'other posters' send them down too. You're a MORON.
> 
> She isn't exactly a classical singer. SHe has sung mostly bollywood songs.




That is not a discussion point. The point is that she is very respectable celebrity. She has sung the songs in so many regional languages and lots of classical songs also. She is pride of India. She is totally non controversial. We should respect her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Coming from a faggot who doesn't have any brains.



shoo away bitch...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> shoo away bitch...



Shoo away faggot 


HariPrasad said:


> That is not a discussion point. The point is that she is very respectable celebrity. She has sung the songs in so many regional languages and lots of classical songs also. She is pride of India. She is totally non controversial. We should respect her.



So saying Amartya Sen has greater contribution is 'disrespecting' her? His standing is equal to John Forbes Nash and Merton/ Scholes. His work founded entire areas of economics that will be studied for centuries in every major university. And we should somehow put that down coz he won't vote for Modi?


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Soo true. Modi deserves to be in jail waiting for the hangman's noose, instead he is galavanting around calling himself the next PM. So sad.


11 years and entire government machinery went against him... still they could not get him implicated in any of the cases they filed against him....

Really sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ok - Reality bites -
Congress to organize a singing reality show to find alternative to Lata Mangeshkar | Faking News 


Guynextdoor2 said:


> Shoo away faggot
> 
> So saying Amartya Sen has greater contribution is 'disrespecting' her? His standing is equal to John Forbes Nash and Merton/ Scholes. His work founded entire areas of economics that will be studied for centuries in every major university. And we should somehow put that down coz he won't vote for Modi?


Amartya Sen is nowhere near them. They are stalwarts. Getting a nobel alone is no measure of how good you are today. Obama and Arafat also got Nobel prizes. So lets leave Nobel aside. Actually Amartya Sen's contribution to my life is as much as my dog's morning poop.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

He got what he deserved


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Shoo away faggot
> 
> So saying Amartya Sen has greater contribution is 'disrespecting' her? His standing is equal to John Forbes Nash and Merton/ Scholes. His work founded entire areas of economics that will be studied for centuries in every major university. And we should somehow put that down coz he won't vote for Modi?




When I said that? And mind you you compared them in a manner to give an impression that Lattaji is nothing compare to him. And his work is not at all founded on entire area of economics. He didmn't gave any new economic principle. He only advocated socialist adea in economics. 

He can neither vote for Modi nor Rahul since he is not an Indian citizen. 

He is a celebrity and he should take care that he do not talk nonsense. If he says that he want to see Rahul or somebody else a prime minister, I do not have any problem but when he says that I do not want some body to be a PM, it is undemocratic. People vote some party to make somebody prime minister but there no provision to vote to restrict somebody to become a prime minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SarthakGanguly said:


> Ok - Reality bites -
> Congress to organize a singing reality show to find alternative to Lata Mangeshkar | Faking News
> Amartya Sen is nowhere near them. They are stalwarts. Getting a nobel alone is no measure of how good you are today. Obama and Arafat also got Nobel prizes. So lets leave Nobel aside. Actually Amartya Sen's contribution to my life is as much as my dog's morning poop.



Dude seriously, it is VERY fashionable to say that the nobel is 'easy to get' but not. True for Nobel *PEACE *prize there have been very controversial decisions. But in medicine, physics and economics they are at least at the very leading edge of their fields. Developmental economics as purported by Amartya sen may not be acceptable or agreed upon by many people (since it's also fashionable to reject anything with socialist overtones), but it is still a very very important corrective/ way of looking at things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Not many (including myself) have heard about Amartya Sen before that Nobel thing happened to him. Can you say the same about Lata Mangeshkar?



Amartya Sen got Nobel because he married *Emma Georgina Rothschild* who is a member of the the Rothschild banking family of England and is a trustee of the Rothschild Archive ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Amartya Sen got Nobel because he married *Emma Georgina Rothschild* who is a member of the the Rothschild banking family of England and is a trustee of the Rothschild Archive ....



Oh shut it man


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh shut it man



lol..... you are totally incapable of making a credible counter argument to any points people make, instead you start calling people "maggots" and what not ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

Was talking to an ex Senior Naval Officer who used to manage major weapons projects for the Navy as part of his responsibility. He said, it is a common knowledge within the defense establishment, there was a percentage commission from defense dealers which goes to various political parties (mind it - not just ruling party - even the commies) helping them run their parties. He said the practice started in the early 1970s when the fear of nationalization of various large private enterprises by Indira Gandhi saw a reduction in election funding for the Congress from those enterprises.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> lol..... you are totally incapable of making a credible counter argument to any points people make, instead you start calling people "maggots" and what not ....



Yeah some guy does some good work and then you have to run him down, accuse him of getting nobel through marrying Rothschild daughter etc. I believe your favorite Subramania Swamy had also mentioned this rothschild thing (or something on those lines). Ask him why when he 'reminisces' about his Yale days he jumps up and down saying his profs said he'd win nobel because of his 'merit' but the same 'merit' don't apply to Amartya Sen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

How people convinetly forget fhe 1984 massacre, it has 3 times more casulty. For Gujrat riots at least 100 people got punished, zero for 1984 riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Sashan said:


> Was talking to an ex Senior Naval Officer who used to manage major weapons projects for the Navy as part of his responsibility. He said, it is a common knowledge within the defense establishment, there was a percentage commission from defense dealers which goes to various political parties (mind it - not just ruling party - even the commies) helping them run their parties. He said the practice started in the early 1970s when the fear of nationalization of various large private enterprises by Indira Gandhi saw a reduction in election funding for the Congress from those enterprises.


 
No wonder India is the sh!thole that it is when it comes to corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah some guy does some good work and then you have to run him down, accuse him of getting nobel through marrying Rothschild daughter etc. I believe your favorite Subramania Swamy had also mentioned this rothschild thing (or something on those lines). Ask him why when he 'reminisces' about his Yale days he jumps up and down saying his profs said he'd win nobel because of his 'merit' but the same 'merit' don't apply to Amartya Sen.


NO it does not apply...because after getting nobal this guy has been hell bent on trying to discredit Hinduism and Indian culture ... how about you read his own Quotes



> Amartya Sen says only Christian schools are perfectly acceptable.



and here is a Laundry list of the Delightful Tolerances of Indian Christian schools ( I studied in one)



> *Making it almost impossible for non-Christians to get admission unless they convert or belong to the Rich and the Famous club in society
> 
> Showing the Hindu students their place by employing various methods (see the subsequent bulleted points)
> 
> Prohibiting Hindu girls from wearing any adornment or mark that the school regards as Hindu on the school campus
> 
> Enforcing Bible studies in the guise of Moral Science, a compulsory subject mandated by almost all state boards
> 
> Insisting on speaking in English—I know a friend who was fined repeatedly in school for speaking in Kannada or Hindi.
> 
> Derogating the Hindu religion—and India as a country—in the guise of admonishing an errant student—I’m both an eyewitness and recipient of “bloody Indian!” and “bloody Heathen!” admonishments.
> 
> Glossy pamphlets stuck on the notice board describing the kindly exploits of this or that Reverend Eminence’s latest success in spreading the Love of God to remote villages, which were languishing under the Heathen religion.*



Below is how this moron is trying to sabotage the Nalanda University Project



> Sen has also added mooching and opacity to his list of sins. *His adventures as the head of the Nalanda University revival project is one unending saga of elaborate hoax at taxpayer expense*. A measure of Amartya Sen’s dangerous power is how *he managed to ensure that India’s former president APJ Abdul Kalam resigned from the Nalanda Mentor Group*. Not content, he also made sure that Kalam’s resignation remained a secret as long as possible. In a classic case of the tenant usurping the owner’s property, the Nalanda project, which was Kalam brainchild, has now been hijacked by the likes of Amartya Sen, *who has mooched the Indian taxpayers of a gargantuan 17100000 Rupees till Feb*





Amartya Sen is a first grade west boot-licker

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> NO it does not apply...because after getting nobal this guy has been hell bent on trying to discredit Hinduism and Indian culture ... how about you read his own Quotes
> 
> Amartya Sen is a first grade west boot-licker



The nobel is given for his work on economics- not his views on school systems. At least one Nobel medicine winner who did work on genetics said that he was not convinced that blacks were not inferior. Sure this means he was racist- that don't mean his research was not important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

There are 2 bengalies, 1. Arundhati Roy and this Amartya Sen who shouldnt have been born in India. One supports Maoists and this one supports minorities...Actually they need to be stripped off first.

Though I welcome criticism, but their allegiance is non Indian..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The nobel is given for his work on economics- not his views on school systems. At least one Nobel medicine winner who did work on genetics said that he was not convinced that blacks were not inferior. Sure this means he was racist- that don't mean his research was not important.



lol..... He got Nobel prize for playing into Rothschild's whims and fancies , anyone who plays into theri whims and fancies gets nobal peace prize

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Modi on rally blitz in Delhi MP Chhattisgarh Rajasthan - Page 1 | Firstpost


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> lol..... He got Nobel prize for playing into Rothschild's whims and fancies , anyone who plays into theri whims and fancies gets nobal peace prize



He didn't win nobel peace prize (you aren't exactly well versed with this stuff aren't you?)


----------



## doppelganger

Dash said:


> Actually they need to be stripped off first.



One of them definitely does.


----------



## Fireurimagination

*'Narendra Modi is a poster boy of India's failure to punish the violent' *ROFL  it will be better if the firangs concentrate on Bush and Obama

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> He didn't win nobel peace prize (you aren't exactly well versed with this stuff aren't you?)



lol....stop hiding behind Typos  , as i said , you have no counter to all the claims i made on Amartya Sen.. He is a Stooge of the west and too bad and everyone knows it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> lol....stop hiding behind Typos  , as i said , you have no counter to all the claims i made on Amartya Sen.. He is a Stooge of the west and too bad and everyone knows it ...



Don't bother... he is like one of those nuggets who float around no matter how many times you flush 'em!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> lol....stop hiding behind Typos  , as i said , you have no counter to all the claims i made on Amartya Sen.. He is a Stooge of the west and too bad and everyone knows it ...



So the west is now against priya modiji maharaj? And they started getting ready to sc*ew modi out of his PM prospects 20 years ago (by giving Sen the Nobel?) 


JanjaWeed said:


> Don't bother... he is like one off those nuggets who float around no matter how many times you flush 'em!



Today feel like having a party with you. Come 'ere boy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Today feel like having a party with you. Come 'ere boy!



Flusshhhhh.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

*The Mumbai Congress chief Janardan Chandurkar wants legendary singer Lata Mangeshkar's stripped of her Bharat Ratna after her public endorsement of *Narendra Modi*'s candidature for India's next prime ministership.*

*"Lata Mangeshkar's Bharat Ratna should be taken away as she has endorsed Narendra Modi. We should take back the Padma awards of all those who support Narendra Modi," Mr Chandurkar said, without naming any Padma awardee.*

*"Narendrabhai is like my brother. All of us want to see him become the Prime Minister. On the auspicious occasion of Diwali, I hope our wishes would come true," Ms Mangeshkar had said earlier this month at a function in Pune after the BJP's prime ministerial candidate inaugurated a hospital named after the singer's father, Deenanath Mangeshkar.*

*The 84-year-old singer was awarded the Bharat Ratna in 2001.*

*The BJP has reacted strongly to Mr Chandurkar's statement. "Do Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi endorse this demand? If Chandurkar's demand is genuine, then why is the Congress asking Sachin Tendulkar to campaign for their party. This shows the Congress's double standards," Maharashtra BJP president Devendra Fadnavis told NDTV.*

*In July this year, the BJP's Rajya Sabha MP Chandan Mitra had demanded that Nobel laureate Amartya Sen be stripped of his Bharat Ratna for saying that he would not like to see Mr Modi as the country's next Prime Minister.*

The Congress had shot back, asking the BJP to explain if it thought the Bharat Ratna was like a "ceiling fan that comes with a seven-year warranty."

Mumbai Congress chief wants singer Lata Mangeshkar stripped of Bharat Ratna for praising Narendra Modi | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Tea seller can't become India's PM, says Samajwadi Party's Naresh Aggarwal on Narendra Modi*

Tea seller can't become India's PM, says Samajwadi Party's Naresh Aggarwal on Narendra Modi | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trichy

[Bregs] said:


> ...
> 
> "That is why, more recently, 65 members of India's parliament wrote to President Barack Obama, requesting that he not issue Modi a visa. Sadly, despite all this, Gujarat's most controversial resident is the main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party candidate in India's 2014 prime ministerial election," Swett and Glendon wrote.



9 out off 65 member told its a fake signature, they never signed in that letter. they can right letter or request to any one in this world, but it not should be on the letter head of Member of Parliament.. that is against the secret oath taken by the MP's. out of 65 some 25-28 are from congress and out of that one congress MP told he never seen or signed the paper. Criminal offense of forging MP's Signature.. 

Good Work from Kongress but again caught in fire... like Rs. 5 & Rs. 12 meal available in New Delhi & Mumbai. No national pride for kongress ever so, if they have they never follow the Brits "divide and Rule policy" in here... Gandhi their name even for Raul Vinci, no guts to face the people in their real image. 

"Poverty is a State of Mind" - Raul Vinci. Indian Quota system is worst in this world, only minority appeasement nothing for any once growth. it still keep the poor and bright students out of top Institutes and in Govt Service. in that even some crooks ask for quota for promotion in a job.. split the quota according to income not via religion or community.

for this who going to tie the bell..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mritunjaya

Sashan said:


> Was talking to an ex Senior Naval Officer who used to manage major weapons projects for the Navy as part of his responsibility. He said, it is a common knowledge within the defense establishment, there was a percentage commission from defense dealers which goes to various political parties (mind it - not just ruling party - even the commies) helping them run their parties. He said the practice started in the early 1970s when the fear of nationalization of various large private enterprises by Indira Gandhi saw a reduction in election funding for the Congress from those enterprises.



You are dead wrong. Political parties get money only during Expensive deals above billion $ where defence minister is directly involved. That too only the ruling part gets the funds. There is no reason why any organization would pay the opposition party bribe . Otherwise for most regular military purchase only the officers of the Navy, Air force or Army get the bribe money. 

In fact money also have to be paid to get your bill passed and collect dues from the defence institutions. Politicians do not get any share of that.


----------



## Nair saab

IndoCarib said:


> *Tea seller can't become India's PM, says Samajwadi Party's Naresh Aggarwal on Narendra Modi*
> 
> Tea seller can't become India's PM, says Samajwadi Party's Naresh Aggarwal on Narendra Modi | NDTV.com


More Comedy by Congress ...

*BJP gives money to Indian Mujahideen- Congress Leader Shanker Singh Vaghela*


----------



## Android

@Guynextdoor2; dude none of Indian members like to throw cheap insults at other Indians on this forum so please if you can't defend your stance against other Indians or counter the claims of other Indian members properly please leave the discussion at least if your ego doesn't allows you to admit defeat but please avoid throwing insults at your fellow Indians over here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oFFbEAT

People have a soft-spot for Rajiv Gandhi since he was killed but in reality he was a corrupt leader like all other Congressis starting from Nehru....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

The same way, Sonia will use 2G, coal scam money as party fund in the coming elections. She is after all Rajiv's wife

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Just goes to show Congress is the root cause all evils prevailing in India.. whether it's political corruption or communal division or dynastic politics. You name it... they take the lead on all these & set examples for others to follow. No one can deny that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're comparing a nobel prize winner with a bollywood singer...


She is a genuine Bharat Ratna whose music has inspired millions including the first PM Jawaharlal Nehru who was moved to tears when she sang "Aie mere watan ke logon" 


Guynextdoor2 said:


> Dude seriously, it is VERY fashionable to say that the nobel is 'easy to get' but not. True for Nobel *PEACE *prize there have been very controversial decisions. But in medicine, physics and economics they are at least at the very leading edge of their fields. Developmental economics as purported by Amartya sen may not be acceptable or agreed upon by many people (since it's also fashionable to reject anything with socialist overtones), but it is still a very very important corrective/ way of looking at things.



Nobel Prize in Economics is actually not a Nobel Prize. It was started years later.



> Although not one of the Nobel Prizes established by the will of Alfred Nobel in 1895, it is identified with them, and prizes are announced with and awarded at the same ceremony.
> 
> The Prize in Economics, as it is referred to by the Nobel Foundation, was established and endowed by Sweden's central bank Sveriges Riksbank, in 1968 on the occasion of the bank's 300th anniversary, in memory of Alfred Nobel


Nobel Memorial Prize in Economic Sciences - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Soumitra said:


> She is a genuine Bharat Ratna whose music has inspired millions including the first PM Jawaharlal Nehru who was moved to tears when she sang "Aie mere watan ke logon"
> 
> Nobel Prize in Economics is actually not a Nobel Prize. It was started years later.
> 
> 
> Nobel Memorial Prize in Economic Sciences - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
ask an economist what it means. And no- fundamental researchers are the leaders of their fields. Lata might have been a good singer, but doesn't make a cut in the status accorded to the Nobel. There is a reasn why only literature has a nobel.


----------



## confound thinker

*Tea seller can't become India's PM, says Samajwadi Party's Naresh Agarwal on Narendra Modi*
*New Delhi:  In an apparent dig at BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, Samajwadi Party leader Naresh Agarwal today said that a person who used to sell tea cannot have a national perspective.*

*"Narendra Modi wants to become a PM. Someone rising from a tea shop can never have a national perspective. Like, if you make a 'sipahi' (constable) as 'kaptan' (Superintendent of Police) he can never have SP's approach but will have that of a constable," Mr Agarwal said in comments that could stoke a controversy.*

*Addressing a gathering in Uttar Pradesh's Hardoi, Mr Agarwal also said the prime minister of a country has to be an able person of national stature.*

*"As far as crowd is concerned, a 'madari' (street performer) also gathers it," he said taking a swipe at the BJP.*

*Mr Agarwal, who launched a scathing attack on Mr Modi, has also previously targeted the BJP leader with some controversial comments.*

*At his rallies, Mr Modi often refers to his own socio-economic background and humble origins while targeting the Gandhi-Nehru family, saying people who are ruling at the Centre "don't know what poverty is all about, but I know it."*

*"I was born in a poor family, and have seen and lived in poverty. I have sold tea at the railway station and in running trains... those selling tea in trains know more about railways than the minister," the Gujarat Chief Minister said at a recent rally in Patna.*

*When he was six years old, Mr Modi helped his father sell tea to passengers whenever an odd train came into the small Vadnagar station in Gujarat, according to a book titled "The anatomy of Narendra Modi--the man and his politics" authored by Nilanjan Mukhopadhyay.*

*Mr Agarwal last month also courted controversy after he compared the BJP to a 'widow' and had said that Mr Modi's thoughts were like a CM and not a PM.*

*"There is a saying in my village that if you ask a widow's blessings, she will ask you to become like her. The BJP too is asking everyone to become like them. Mr Modi's thoughts are limited as he is a CM of small state," Mr Agarwal had said. The BJP had slammed Mr Agarwal for these comments calling it highly derogatory.*
*Tea seller can't become India's PM, says Samajwadi Party's Naresh Agarwal on Narendra Modi | NDTV.com*
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Such is the feudal mindset of these corrupt votebank pseudo secular leaders.This is a blatant insult to the majority of Indian population.This means that if you are a low level worker at some point in your life then ,you cannot dream of achieving a high position no matter however hard and sincerely you work... simply because you are not worth it by default!!!!
Is this the kind of system that we should aspire for in our country???
The choice is clearly yours.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Soo true. Modi deserves to be in jail waiting for the hangman's noose, instead he is galavanting around calling himself the next PM. So sad.



Then that bastard gandhi family should be hanged in public for crime that they commit from emergency (where indira kill uncountable people), 84, thug rajiv (for his corruption) etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

[Bregs] said:


> *Modi poster child of India's failure to punish the violent: US panel - The Times of India*




We should all vote on qualifications, political acumen, administrative record and rhetoric.... 
On the flipside, how would you like to rate the decision of incumbent party to promote heir of a gandhi family as a prime ministerial candidate? Given a choice between Rahul Gandhi and Modi" (Which is quite unfortunate), the choice becomes obvious.... 

Unfortunately there are no primaries where the party can vote for the candidates, if that was the case neither would have made it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ammyy said:


> Then that bastard gandhi family should be hanged in public for crime that they commit from emergency (where indira kill uncountable people), 84, thug rajiv (for his corruption) etc etc.


 
again, I told you to keep off my posts 


sandy_3126 said:


> We should all vote on qualifications, political acumen, administrative record and rhetoric....
> On the flipside, how would you like to rate the decision of incumbent party to promote heir of a gandhi family as a prime ministerial candidate? Given a choice between Rahul Gandhi and Modi" (Which is quite unfortunate), the choice becomes obvious....
> 
> Unfortunately there are no primaries where the party can vote for the candidates, if that was the case neither would have made it.


 
No, both would have made it.


----------



## MilSpec

Guynextdoor2 said:


> again, I told you to keep off my posts
> 
> No, both would have made it.


Rahul gandhi is the best congress has to offer?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

sandy_3126 said:


> Rahul gandhi is the best congress has to offer?


 
He will still manage to twist the selection. You need to understand that it is not just blind adoration or sycophancy that's kept the Gandhis on top. The Gandhis were toppled off by Narasimha Rao when he became PM. It resultd in infighting and chaos of an unbelievable level until congress was thrown out of power. It is a conscious decision by the top secretaries in the party to avoid that disaster again- and yes it is a SUERB strategy- the congress rallied, trounced BJP and came back to power 2 times. The BJP on the other hand has seen endless power struggles- the latest was modi's trouncing of Advani to come to the top. You may not like dynastyism, but cogress believes this isn't the time to abandon the advantages it has given. RG maybe an @$$hole, but he is quite harmless in comparison to several other politicians.


----------



## MilSpec

Guynextdoor2 said:


> He will still manage to twist the selection. You need to understand that it is not just blind adoration or sycophancy that's kept the Gandhis on top. The Gandhis were toppled off by Narasimha Rao when he became PM. It resultd in infighting and chaos of an unbelievable level until congress was thrown out of power. It is a conscious decision by the top secretaries in the party to avoid that disaster again- and yes it is a SUERB strategy- the congress rallied, trounced BJP and came back to power 2 times. The BJP on the other hand has seen endless power struggles- the latest was modi's trouncing of Advani to come to the top. You may not like dynastyism, but cogress believes this isn't the time to abandon the advantages it has given. RG maybe an @$$hole, but he is quite harmless in comparison to several other politicians.



Very good answer, and I agree 100% with your view

As this is a forum, and gives us the opportunity to discuss. Before going into the discussion I have seen if you dont like Rahul gandhi or UPA, you are automatically declared a modi sympathizer. So beforehand let me say I dont care about either.... 

My problem with congress has and always will be that they have not inculcated or promoted serious competition for the top post. The rhetoric since rajiv's death was to develop priyanka or rahul... the question is why, why do we need this royal family syndrome in the largest democracy in the world. 

When the top secretaries are so proactive for well being of the party, why cant they have the same outlook towards the nation and give us a candidate that is not a dimwit...

Despite popularity where Modi generates the fanfare, I would have preferred leaders like jaitley, swaraj, jaswant singh, yashwant sinha, to be top contenders for the role of governance... Bench strength from purely political acumen and qualification in NJP is quite significantly larger than Congress and Congress is to blame for it....


----------



## notsuperstitious

When USA honored and lavishly rewarded perps of 1971 genocide, i though they will atleast not have the cheek to poke their nose in internal matter of a country fully capable of handling it.

To be fair though, its someone's private opinions. Indian parliamentarians have also said crap about bush etc in the past. But the nature of this beast called media is such that things get blown out of proportion.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> He will still manage to twist the selection. You need to understand that it is not just blind adoration or sycophancy that's kept the Gandhis on top. The Gandhis were toppled off by Narasimha Rao when he became PM. It resultd in infighting and chaos of an unbelievable level until congress was thrown out of power. It is a conscious decision by the top secretaries in the party to avoid that disaster again- and yes it is a SUERB strategy- the congress rallied, trounced BJP and came back to power 2 times. The BJP on the other hand has seen endless power struggles- the latest was modi's trouncing of Advani to come to the top. You may not like dynastyism, but cogress believes this isn't the time to abandon the advantages it has given. RG maybe an @$$hole, but he is quite harmless in comparison to several other politicians.



All these bright people in congress are using their intelligence only to fool the common Indian??? Because its my objective opinion that a weak figurehead PM kept there purely as a ''brilliant strategy'' has done tremendous harm to india and the ''system''. I hope you understand how much a weak leader damages a huge country like india? So its all about just fooling people and running private corrupt fiefdoms then??? God,I can't see how thats better than an a$$hole rahul becoming PM. Our leadership and our country has become an international joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> again, I told you to keep off my posts
> 
> No, both would have made it.


After all that gang Bang ... finally u became a Senior...

Aj aaapne Rahul Gandi ke kaha kaha Chaate!!! ohh forgot Maggot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

sandy_3126 said:


> Very good answer, and I agree 100% with your view
> 
> As this is a forum, and gives us the opportunity to discuss. Before going into the discussion I have seen if you dont like Rahul gandhi or UPA, you are automatically declared a modi sympathizer. So beforehand let me say I dont care about either....
> 
> My problem with congress has and always will be that they have not inculcated or promoted serious competition for the top post. The rhetoric since rajiv's death was to develop priyanka or rahul... the question is why, why do we need this royal family syndrome in the largest democracy in the world.
> 
> When the top secretaries are so proactive for well being of the party*, why cant they have the same outlook towards the nation and give us a candidate that is not a dimwit...*
> 
> Despite popularity where Modi generates the fanfare, I would have preferred leaders like jaitley, swaraj, jaswant singh, yashwant sinha, to be top contenders for the role of governance... Bench strength from purely political acumen and qualification in NJP is quite significantly larger than Congress and Congress is to blame for it....


 
. I don't think they could've guessed when he was born that he would turn out to be one  .
Look- the educated urban Indian or the one settled in the US thinks that there is too much dynastyism in India. But what's the reality? Jaganmohan Reddy, the son of YSR got a following strong enough to start a party of his own in Andhra on the basis of his dead father's clout when he was thrown into jail. The Scindias get votes over generations. Evn the BJP 'Party with a difference' panderingly took in another dimwit called Varun Gandhi to get some of the Gandhi Aura.

It's not the politicians who are scheming to impose dynasties over the people, instead they are just strategizing basis how people think and want. Go 50 Km out of Bangalore to a place called Chikabelapur and you'd not find one person criticizing dynastyism, in fact a candidate comes from a prominent family, it has a sense of certainty to them (known devil).
Else I can tell you there are many many people in the congress today who won't hesitate one bit take out the Nehru Gandhi family if they had a chance. At a personal level I believe that congress is actually run by a top coterie. There is a consistent thinking there that cannot just 'emanate' from one person. She an Italian very well guided by people who have good grasp on ground. 


Nair saab said:


> After all that gang Bang ... finally u became a Senior...
> 
> Aj aaapne Rahul Gandi ke kaha kaha Chaate!!! ohh forgot Maggot


 
Chuitya (in a good way)


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Chuitya (in a good way)



Abe Chutiya ... Chutiya ka Spelling to seekh ... by the way who this Guy next to your Door ... Rahul gandi ...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Abe Chutiya ... Chutiya ka Spelling to seekh ... by the way who this Guy next to your Door ... Rahul gandi ...


 
Theek hai, aap hi se seekh lenge


----------



## JanjaWeed

confound thinker said:


> Such is the feudal mindset of these corrupt votebank pseudo secular leaders.This is a blatant insult to the majority of Indian population.This means that if you are a low level worker at some point in your life then you cannot dream of achieving a high position no matter however hard ans sincerely you work... simply because you are not worth it by default!!!!
> Is this the kind of system that we should aspire for in our country???
> The choice is clearly yours.......



It's kinda culture shock for those who practice dynastic politics to see Modi's rise from being an ordinary member of an organization to the top echelon. People who don't follow basic rule of democratic norm within their own organisation are trying to preach about democracy to the rest. Hypocrisy at its finest...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## deckingraj

JanjaWeed said:


> It does... It's one thing me & you having an opinion & displaying the same in an anonymous forum. But it's a different thing for a public figure to blatantly repel someone who has enormous public support.



Disagree with you...I have my right to share my opinion irrespective of the fact that i am an anonymous person or some public figure..Just because i am a public figure it doesn't mean my rights should be shelved, no?




> Having said that...I don't agree with the notion that both should be stripped off their awards. Nothing but lose talk...


Agreed... this is what i am trying to say....just some loose talk!! 


Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're comparing a nobel prize winner with a bollywood singer...



A Bollywood singer who is simply worshiped by almost a billion people(who knows even more)...Yup i agree we are talking about some old grannie who is of no consequence to this world..right??

Mate, you wanna give respect to Mr. Sen i am with you but why trying to suggest she is a lesser women than him? How can you compare professions like this...both are amazing folks who have done amazing things in their respective field...why this idiotic comparison??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So the west is now against priya modiji maharaj? And they started getting ready to sc*ew modi out of his PM prospects 20 years ago (by giving Sen the Nobel?)




The west was against modiJi maharaj since a long time. But now they are against Firangi Ma'm. She was served a notice in Hospital you know. Since Modi is comming to power, the focus of west is shifting to Firangi Ma'm and her son. . Now they are going to Sc*ew Firangi Ma'm and her Rapist son.


----------



## Dash

Guynextdoor2 said:


> . I don't think they could've guessed when he was born that he would turn out to be one  .
> Look- the educated urban Indian or the one settled in the US thinks that there is too much dynastyism in India. But what's the reality? Jaganmohan Reddy, the son of YSR got a following strong enough to start a party of his own in Andhra on the basis of his dead father's clout when he was thrown into jail. The Scindias get votes over generations. Evn the BJP 'Party with a difference' panderingly took in another dimwit called Varun Gandhi to get some of the Gandhi Aura.
> 
> It's not the politicians who are scheming to impose dynasties over the people, instead they are just strategizing basis how people think and want. Go 50 Km out of Bangalore to a place called Chikabelapur and you'd not find one person criticizing dynastyism, in fact a candidate comes from a prominent family, it has a sense of certainty to them (known devil).
> Else I can tell you there are many many people in the congress today who won't hesitate one bit take out the Nehru Gandhi family if they had a chance. At a personal level I believe that congress is actually run by a top coterie. There is a consistent thinking there that cannot just 'emanate' from one person. *She an Italian very well guided by people who have good grasp on ground*.
> 
> Chuitya (in a good way)



Well Like Sandy said, i say why the same people who have very good grasp on ground cant guide the nation? or the guidance is restricted to internal matters of the party?...

I can vouch that many Modi supporters here were once fan of MMS. Here the people I, You interact with dont have a personal vendetta against congress, they are just up against the numerous blunders congress has done under the umbrella of the same 'enlightened' people that has cost the nation hell.

As a tax payer it hurts me, and if it doesnt hurt you then I dont know what to say.. 


sandy_3126 said:


> We should all vote on qualifications, political acumen, administrative record and rhetoric....
> On the flipside, how would you like to rate the decision of incumbent party to promote heir of a gandhi family as a prime ministerial candidate? Given a choice between Rahul Gandhi and Modi" (Which is quite unfortunate), the choice becomes obvious....
> 
> *Unfortunately there are no primaries where the party can vote for the candidates, if that was the case neither would have made it*.



Is there nothing in the constitution for a political party?

@Bang Galore ....pls share your views


----------



## Bang Galore

Dash said:


> @Bang Galore ....pls share your views



Thanks for the shout out but these kinds of discussions go nowhere here. The debate seems completely polarised between the many BJP supporters & the fewer Congress supporters here to a point where everything lands in the gutter within the first few posts. The same kind of intolerance that is shown by certain members of political parties at an dissenting opinion is replicated almost faithfully here too.

As for the opinion on Narendra Modi & Rahul Gandhi, neither are the best their party can offer up. However Modi seems here to stay for now & while RG may or may not be a candidate, I think the Congress would be much better served with Chidambaram as a PM, if they do win. On the BJP side, I would think someone like Manohar Parrikar would have all the positives of Modi without the negative but public perception at this time is backing Modi. Those who oppose Modi completely are very unlikely to vote BJP regardless of who their candidate is, those who will, seem to be on Modi's side even if there is some ambivalence in some quarters. The Congress has lost the economic plot more than a bit in this term and with that gone, they have very little to convince people for another shot which is why they are falling back on their old tricks of populism & pandering. Modi while being on a much sounder economic platform does not come across as being well rounded enough to be a PM, atleast not until now. Maybe that will change but we need to wait & see. The baggage he brings in is not inconsiderable & will bring adverse international attention, atleast in the beginning. However the most distasteful part seems to be a proliferation of his supporters who seem unable to discuss without landing up in the gutter with invectives & personal attacks and an absolute intolerance for dissent _(something that one congress supporter here also seems to revel in)_. We will all be poorer not being able to discuss, appreciate & make allowance for contrary opinions. Vajpayee was a master of that craft _(probably the last master)_, unfortunately, it seems to have gone out with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

deckingraj said:


> Agreed... this is what i am trying to say....just some loose talk!!
> 
> A Bollywood singer who is simply worshiped by almost a billion people(who knows even more)...Yup i agree we are talking about some old grannie who is of no consequence to this world..right??
> 
> Mate, you wanna give respect to Mr. Sen i am with you but why trying to suggest she is a lesser women than him? How can you compare professions like this...both are amazing folks who have done amazing things in their respective field...why this idiotic comparison??



I wasn't comparing professions- I was comparing accomplishment. And yes, the Nobel is greater by a magnitude you can't imagine. If saying sen 'accomplished more' is a equal to saying Lata is a 'granny who has done nothing' then I can't help you there buddy. But yes, I did say Sen accomplished much much more. Whether you like it or not, Nobel is the only true aristocracy left in the world. Either you are there or not there. They frequently screw up in peace but there has been no controversy in places like Physics, Chemistry, Medicine or Economics. Other areas like mathematics have been so overwhelmed by the stature of the Nobel that they have had to match it (not that succesfully) with their own 'nobel equalents' like the fields medal. You're talking about the global priesthood of intellectuals unmatched in stature anywhere. Performing artists on the other hand are considered to have a fleeting impact in comparison- this isn't me, this is how the world is. 


Bang Galore said:


> Thanks for the shout out but these kinds of discussions go nowhere here. The debate seems completely polarised between the many BJP supporters & the fewer Congress supporters here to a point where everything lands in the gutter within the first few posts. The same kind of intolerance that is shown by certain members of political parties at an dissenting opinion is replicated almost faithfully here too.
> 
> As for the opinion on Narendra Modi & Rahul Gandhi, neither are the best their party can offer up. However Modi seems here to stay for now & while RG may or may not be a candidate, I think the Congress would be much better served with Chidambaram as a PM, if they do win. On the BJP side, I would think someone like Manohar Parrikar would have all the positives of Modi without the negative but public perception at this time is backing Modi. Those who oppose Modi completely are very unlikely to vote BJP regardless of who their candidate is, those who will seem to be on Modi's side even if there is some ambivalence in some quarters. The Congress has lost the economic plot more than a bit in this term and with that gone, they have very little to convince people for another shot which is why they are falling back on their old tricks of populism & pandering. Modi while being on a much sounder economic platform does not come across as being well rounded enough to be a PM, atleast not until now. Maybe that will change but we need to wait & see. The baggage he brings in is not inconsiderable & will bring adverse international attention, atleast in the beginning. However the most distasteful part seems to be a proliferation of his supporters who seem unable todiscuss without landing up in the gutter with invectives & personal attacks and an absolute intolerance for dissent _(something that one congress supporters here also seems to revel in)_. We will all be poorer not being able to discuss, appreciate & make allowance for contrary opinions. Vajpayee was a master of that craft _(probably the last master)_, unfortunately, it seems to have gone out with him.



Actually I wouldn't mind voting if BJP fielded Raman Singh or Nitish Kumar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually I wouldn't mind voting if BJP fielded Raman Singh or Nitish Kumar.



why are u avoiding this thread ..? lets hear what a staunch congi supporter has to say .!

Rajiv wanted Bofors payoffs in Congress coffers, ex-CBI chief says

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually I wouldn't mind voting if BJP fielded Raman Singh or Nitish Kumar.



Why? So far you haven't ever agreed that the Congress isn't doing a good job, wouldn't that be a prerequisite to even consider the BJP/NDA? 


eowyn said:


> why are u avoiding this thread ..? lets hear what a staunch congi supporter has to say .!
> 
> Rajiv wanted Bofors payoffs in Congress coffers, ex-CBI chief says




You should read the article, not just the headline. It is not unflattering to Rajiv Gandhi.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bang Galore said:


> Why? So far you haven't ever agreed that the Congress isn't doing a good job, wouldn't that be a prerequisite to even consider the BJP/NDA?



What nonsense. I have always maintained that the congress is f**king all sorts of things up. But that Modi is not 'uncorrupt', a lot of hot air and worse still, apart from being corrupt, will fundamentally alter the society from being a largely tolerant one to being completely inteolerantt. Modi is a 'greater evil' than congress. But one so great that he needs to be countered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Bang Galore said:


> Thanks for the shout out but these kinds of discussions go nowhere here. The debate seems completely polarised between the many BJP supporters & the fewer Congress supporters here to a point where everything lands in the gutter within the first few posts. The same kind of intolerance that is shown by certain members of political parties at an dissenting opinion is replicated almost faithfully here too.
> 
> As for the opinion on Narendra Modi & Rahul Gandhi, neither are the best their party can offer up. However Modi seems here to stay for now & while RG may or may not be a candidate, I think the Congress would be much better served with Chidambaram as a PM, if they do win. On the BJP side, I would think someone like Manohar Parrikar would have all the positives of Modi without the negative but public perception at this time is backing Modi. Those who oppose Modi completely are very unlikely to vote BJP regardless of who their candidate is, those who will seem to be on Modi's side even if there is some ambivalence in some quarters. The Congress has lost the economic plot more than a bit in this term and with that gone, they have very little to convince people for another shot which is why they are falling back on their old tricks of populism & pandering. Modi while being on a much sounder economic platform does not come across as being well rounded enough to be a PM, atleast not until now. Maybe that will change but we need to wait & see. The baggage he brings in is not inconsiderable & will bring adverse international attention, atleast in the beginning. However the most distasteful part seems to be a proliferation of his supporters who seem unable todiscuss without landing up in the gutter with invectives & personal attacks and an absolute intolerance for dissent _(something that one congress supporters here also seems to revel in)_. We will all be poorer not being able to discuss, appreciate & make allowance for contrary opinions. Vajpayee was a master of that craft _(probably the last master)_, unfortunately, it seems to have gone out with him.



The biggest challenge for Modi would be to control the same elements who put him in power. I am just afraid of that.


----------



## Brahmos_2

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What nonsense. I have always maintained that the congress is f**king all sorts of things up. But that Modi is not 'uncorrupt', a lot of hot air and worse still, apart from being corrupt, will fundamentally alter the society from being a largely tolerant one to being completely inteolerantt. *Modi is a 'greater evil' than congress*. But one so great that he needs to be countered.



Dude. plz come to this thread..

Rajiv wanted Bofors payoffs in Congress coffers, ex-CBI chief says

We are all waiting...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What nonsense. I have always maintained that the congress is f**king all sorts of things up. But that *Modi is not 'uncorrupt', a lot of hot air and worse still, apart from being corrupt, will fundamentally alter the society from being a largely tolerant one to being completely inteolerantt. Modi is a 'greater evil' than congress. But one so great that he needs to be countered.*


this thought is shadowed/hidden for the "greater unification of Hindutva people -Hindu Rashtra" with the "Muslim Killer" Naradham as the leader. they wanted to have riots all over the country and wants to cull Muslims and other minorities. Modi proved his worth by killing Muslims. this "Muslim Killer Modi" is loved by the Sanghi Natturam Godse's Children. 
true secularism needs banning of extremist parties which are part and parcel of north Indian Hindu society viz RSS,VHP,Bajrang Dal etc. when you ban Islamist terrorist organizations, ban the homegrown terror outfits such as RSS,VHP,Shiva Sena,Bajrang dal etc.
the problem with Sanghies is, they find any anti-terror(RSS,BJP) as pro Congresss. No - Congress is Leecher - agreed. but, INC is still better for India than Hindu terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akand bharat

takeiteasy said:


> this thought is shadowed/hidden for the "greater unification of Hindutva people -Hindu Rashtra" with the "Muslim Killer" Naradham as the leader. they wanted to have riots all over the country and wants to cull Muslims and other minorities. Modi proved his worth by killing Muslims. this "Muslim Killer Modi" is loved by the Sanghi Natturam Godse's Children.
> true secularism needs banning of extremist parties which are part and parcel of north Indian Hindu society viz RSS,VHP,Bajrang Dal etc. when you ban Islamist terrorist organizations, ban the homegrown terror outfits such as RSS,VHP,Shiva Sena,Bajrang dal etc.
> the problem with Sanghies is, they find any anti-terror(RSS,BJP) as pro Congresss. No - Congress is Leecher - agreed. but, INC is still better for India than Hindu terror.






 


takeiteasy said:


> this thought is shadowed/hidden for the "greater unification of Hindutva people -Hindu Rashtra" with the "Muslim Killer" Naradham as the leader. they wanted to have riots all over the country and wants to cull Muslims and other minorities. Modi proved his worth by killing Muslims. this "Muslim Killer Modi" is loved by the Sanghi Natturam Godse's Children.
> true secularism needs banning of extremist parties which are part and parcel of north Indian Hindu society viz RSS,VHP,Bajrang Dal etc. when you ban Islamist terrorist organizations, ban the homegrown terror outfits such as RSS,VHP,Shiva Sena,Bajrang dal etc.
> the problem with Sanghies is, they find any anti-terror(RSS,BJP) as pro Congresss. No - Congress is Leecher - agreed. but, INC is still better for India than Hindu terror.






 So This IS Secular Man Of India More than Modi In Your perspective Shame on u man!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What nonsense. I have always maintained that the congress is f**king all sorts of things up. But that Modi is not 'uncorrupt', a lot of hot air and worse still, apart from being corrupt, will fundamentally alter the society from being a largely tolerant one to being completely inteolerantt. Modi is a 'greater evil' than congress. But one so great that he needs to be countered.



When Congress charged Modi with corruption in17 cases, Modi constituted a commission under ex Supreme court Judge Justice shah to investigate all 17 charges. Commission repeatedly gave advertisement in news paper that who so ever have any evidance against government may provide it. No body turned up. Than Commission wrote the letters to congress leaders to come and provide proof of irregularity. They said they will come but never went to commission to hand over proofs. Not only that Modi get public private partnership projects audited by CAG though they do not fall in CAG preview. In 2012 Gujarat elections, Congress run a massive drive to find corruption charges against Modi. They faild. So they decided to prepare fake sex CD of Modi. Work started but the plot leaked in between and fail.

Modi govt forms retired SC Justice MB Shah commission to probe 15 charges of corruption made by Congress | DeshGujarat

http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2012-10-
04/ahmedabad/34259599_1_gujarat-government-bjp-leader-gujarat-congress

MB Shah Commission gives clean chit to Modi | Niti Central

Congress working on Narendra Modi sex CD: Saamna


अखबार के मुताबिक काग्रेसी टास्क फोर्स ने पहले नरेंद्र मोदी से जुड़े सारे कागजात और प्रॉजेक्ट खंगाले लेकिन उसे कोई ऐसी चीज नहीं मिली, जिससे मोदी को भ्रष्टाचार में घसीटा जाए। इसके बाद टास्क फोर्स ने फर्जी सेक्स सीडी बनाने का फैसला किया। लिखा है कि टास्क फोर्स और कुछ टीवी चैनलों के बीच इस फर्जी सेक्स सीडी को लेकर सेटिंग चल रही है। गुजरात में इसी साल नवंबर में विधानसभा चुनाव हैं।

Modi Sex CD : Congress making a false sex cd over narendra modi : Saamana 9481304

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## confound thinker

HariPrasad said:


> When Congress charged Modi with corruption in17 cases, Modi constituted a commission under ex Supreme court Judge Justice shah to investigate all 17 charges. Commission repeatedly gave advertisement in news paper that who so ever have any evidance against government may provide it. No body turned up. Than Commission wrote the letters to congress leaders to come and provide proof of irregularity. They said they will come but never went to commission to hand over proofs. Not only that Modi get public private partnership projects audited by CAG though they do not fall in CAG preview. In 2012 Gujarat elections, Congress run a massive drive to find corruption charges against Modi. They faild. So they decided to prepare fake sex CD of Modi. Work started but the plot leaked in between and fail.
> 
> Modi govt forms retired SC Justice MB Shah commission to probe 15 charges of corruption made by Congress | DeshGujarat
> 
> http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2012-10-
> 04/ahmedabad/34259599_1_gujarat-government-bjp-leader-gujarat-congress
> 
> MB Shah Commission gives clean chit to Modi | Niti Central
> 
> Congress working on Narendra Modi sex CD: Saamna
> 
> 
> अखबार के मुताबिक काग्रेसी टास्क फोर्स ने पहले नरेंद्र मोदी से जुड़े सारे कागजात और प्रॉजेक्ट खंगाले लेकिन उसे कोई ऐसी चीज नहीं मिली, जिससे मोदी को भ्रष्टाचार में घसीटा जाए। इसके बाद टास्क फोर्स ने फर्जी सेक्स सीडी बनाने का फैसला किया। लिखा है कि टास्क फोर्स और कुछ टीवी चैनलों के बीच इस फर्जी सेक्स सीडी को लेकर सेटिंग चल रही है। गुजरात में इसी साल नवंबर में विधानसभा चुनाव हैं।
> Modi Sex CD : Congress making a false sex cd over narendra modi : Saamana 9481304


Besides that even the wiki leaks cables described Modi as the"*incorruptible*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

NEW DELHI: Former Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi wanted commission paid by defence suppliers to be used exclusively for the purpose of meeting expenses of running the Congress, a former CBI director has claimed in his autobiography.

"Such a step would largely prevent the collusive nexus between the middlemen, ministers, bureaucrats and that such a step could enable the government to do away with the quid pro quo relationship with some unscrupulous businessmen and equally unscrupulous politicians and bureaucrats," writes Dr A P Mukherjee who was the CBI director in 1989-90.

Mukherjee said Gandhi explained his position in a meeting on June 19, 1989, during a meeting between the two at the Prime Minister's residence. In 1987, Gandhi got embroiled in the Bofors scandal, in which people close to him where accused of taking kickbacks from the Swedish artillery gun manufacturer for an Indian Army contract signed in 1986.

Mukherjee says Gandhi came to know towards the end of 1984 that some "senior officers of the armed forces had been surreptitiously collecting huge amounts of money as 'commissions' in respect of most of the defence purchases, quite often in connivance with some ministers, middlemen and civilian officers as well".

When Gandhi discussed the problem with some of his advisors, "it was suggested by some that all commissions as payable or usually paid to middlemen should be banned but the commissions to be given as a matter of routine practice by the suppliers of major defence materials could be pooled under the care of some non-government entity which could be utilised solely for the purpose of meeting the inescapable expenses of the party."

Mukherjee said Gandhi was also in favour of "some legislation in line with the practices of some of the Western countries where contributions to party funds by business and industrial houses and individuals were allowed with provisions for their proper accounting, auditing and public discourse". However, the "wild, motivated and widespread" adverse publicity generated by Bofors scandal obscured the prospect of proceeding further on the matter, Mukherjee says in his book. The book, "Unknown Facets of Rajiv Gandhi, Jyoti Basu, Indrajit Gupta", hit the book stands in recent days.

While profuse in his praise for Gandhi, Mukherjee says he is now disclosing the contents of the conversation "with this remarkable human being whose trust I was privileged to receive in ample measure".

Mukherjee also discloses that the young PM told him about the need for substantial amount of money for running a party like the Congress. "The requirement assumes a huge proportion on the eve of assembly and/or parliamentary elections. This leads to massive fund collections by important party functionaries all over the country, which leads to an almost unbreakable unholy quid pro quo nexus between unscrupulous party functionaries, ministers and businessmen. I could sense this as the party's general secretary or even as its youth leader earlier," Gandhi reportedly told Mukherjee.


ITS for the congis. they are absent from the original thread . thats's why i posted it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## confound thinker

*BJP likely to align with INLD ahead of Lok Sabha elections *

For a party that is down and out with two of its top leaders behind bars in a corruption case, the Indian National Lok Dal (INLD) led by Om Prakash Chautala not only pulled off a spectacular political show on the birth centenary of Devi Lal held at Kurukshetra last week, but has also set off speculation about the likelihood of the BJP once again allying with it. That the saffron party is in a commanding position this time is more than evident from the unilateral offer of support for Narendra Modi by Abhay Chautala younger son of Om Prakash Chautala.

But the BJP, which was represented by its spokesperson Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi at the rally, is not biting as yet. This because both the senior Chautala a former Haryana Chief Minister and his elder son Ajay Chautala are in jail since January after being convicted by a CBI court for a scam in recruitment of 3,000 JBT teachers. Their appeal against the conviction is being argued before a single Bench of the Delhi High Court and a decision is expected sometime next month.

If the Chautalas get some relief from the Court it will most certainly end their current political isolation and make it possible for the BJP to once again join hands with it. From all indications, the BJP, which had an acrimonious split from the Chautalas during the 2009 Assembly elections--when it allied with the Haryana Janhit Congress (HJC) led by Kuldip Bishnoi, son of former Chief Minister Bhajan Lal--is not averse to having the INLD on board once again. The presence of Mr. Naqvi on the INLD’s stage where he called upon “all parties who oppose the Congress to come together and fight corruption and price rise” is seen as evidence of its interest in the INLD.

Meanwhile Punjab Chief Minister Prakash Singh Badal whose Shiromani Akali Dal (SAD) is in alliance with the BJP and he himself being a personal friend of the Chautalas, urged the two parties to forget past differences and join hands. BJP insiders admit that the conviction of the Chautalas is the major hurdle in forging a formal alliance as it would significantly dilute the saffron party’s anti- corruption plank in the Lok Sabha polls.

The INLD was a constituent of the NDA government and the alliance was based on the tried and tested combination of the INLD’s rural Jat vote-bank with the BJP’s primarily urban non Jat votes. Ideally, the BJP would like the INLD to come on board in addition to the HJC and also rebel Congress MP from Gurgaon Rao Inderjeet Singh who has influence in Ahir dominated areas of the State. But the HJC and the INLD are anathema for each other, the late Bhajan Lal and Mr Chautala having been on opposite side of the ideological divide.

According to BJP sources, Mr. Abhay Chautala’s announcement of support for Narender Modi means that even if the BJP does not forge a formal alliance with it an informal understanding on some seats cannot be ruled out. But there is a powerful section in the Haryana BJP that sees the people’s interest in Mr. Modi as an opportunity for the party to emerge out of the shadow of a regional player and become a major player in Haryana politics. For this it needs the dominant Jat votes (around 22%) and its Jat leaders like Captain Abhimanyu Singh claim that their feedback indicates a significant shift of the Jats towards Mr. Modi. So far, the Jat vote has been divided between the INLD and the Congress, both of which have prominent Jat leaders. The BJP reckons that if it gets a significant percentage of Jat votes in the Lok Sabha elections it can field a Jat as the chief ministerial candidate for the Assembly election due next October.

Not oblivious of this, the Congress is fast tracking the proposal to provide reservation in government jobs to Jats in the backward class category. If this comes through, the current interest for Mr. Modi among the rural Jats may well wane. In that eventuality the BJP will have no choice but to fall back on its former ally, the INLD to bring in some Jat votes.

BJP likely to align with INLD ahead of Lok Sabha elections - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What nonsense. I have always maintained that the congress is f**king all sorts of things up. But that Modi is not 'uncorrupt', a lot of hot air and worse still, apart from being corrupt, will fundamentally alter the society from being a largely tolerant one to being completely inteolerantt. Modi is a 'greater evil' than congress. But one so great that he needs to be countered.


What????....*Modi is a 'greater evil' than congress*.....R u seroius....
The only thing that can be worse than a UPA-3 is nuking India back to stone age and starting all over again....Even in this case I have serious doubts...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

*Rajiv Gandhi 'worked as middleman' in aircraft deal: WikiLeaks*
TNNApr 8, 2013, 09.31AM IST









Tags:

wikileaks|
Seal|
Rajiv Gandhi




(According to a report, Rajiv…)
NEW DELHI: According to latest WikiLeaksrevelations, former Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhimay have worked as a middleman for Swedish company Saab-Scania, which had tried to sell its Viggen fighter aircraft to India in the 1970s.

However, Saab-Scania eventually could not seal the deal, which went to British SEPECAT Jaguar. According to a report published in the Hindu, Rajiv was considered to be a valuable negotiator because of his family connections, states the paper, citing the Kissinger Cables, the latest bunch of classified cables of the US administration released by WikiLeaks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> *Rajiv Gandhi 'worked as middleman' in aircraft deal: WikiLeaks*
> TNNApr 8, 2013, 09.31AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tags:
> 
> wikileaks|
> Seal|
> Rajiv Gandhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (According to a report, Rajiv…)
> NEW DELHI: According to latest WikiLeaksrevelations, former Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhimay have worked as a middleman for Swedish company Saab-Scania, which had tried to sell its Viggen fighter aircraft to India in the 1970s.
> 
> However, Saab-Scania eventually could not seal the deal, which went to British SEPECAT Jaguar. According to a report published in the Hindu, Rajiv was considered to be a valuable negotiator because of his family connections, states the paper, citing the Kissinger Cables, the latest bunch of classified cables of the US administration released by WikiLeaks.



Basically proves that he really did not want to enter politics and would not have done so if his mother had not been killed. From an airline pilot to a defence contractor, he was experimenting with ways to have a career outside of politics.


----------



## audi

Narendra Modi is a Hindu nationalist, and thats all I want from my next PM. My vote goes to Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Basically proves that he really did not want to enter politics and would not have done so if his mother had not been killed. From an airline pilot to a defence contractor, he was experimenting with ways to have a career outside of politics.




What its has to do with graft in aircraft deal?


Last fortnight CPI(M) MP Amal Datta suddenly dropped what appeared to be a bombshell in Parliament. He alleged that Rajiv Gandhi had stashed away a mind-boggling Rs.4,600 crore in Swiss banks. Despite the hullabaloo this raised, Datta's claim was suspect.


His source was an Imelda Marcos expose in the November 11 issue of a popular Swiss weekly, Schweizer Illustrierte (Swiss Illustrated). It also ran pictures of some Third World dictators and said they had fat Swiss bank accounts. Among them was Rajiv.

However, Datta himself later played it down by avoiding queries. Even the BJP and the Janata Dal have not pursued the issue so far. The reason: the magazine has a reputation for exaggerating and embroidering its stories.

The one on Imelda keeping money in Switzerland was based on the evidence revealed during an official Swiss probe. But the sums secreted away by others is not. Under the Swiss banking laws, unless there is an official investigation, one cannot find out the exact amount in any bank account.

Reliable sources at the Swiss Federal Banking Commission, the Federal Police and the Justice Ministry divulged that there was no official evidence of funds hidden by the Nehru-Gandhi family in Switzerland. The Swiss weekly's editor-in-chief and the story's author were not available for clarifications.

Datta's charge appears to be baseless.



Read more at: CPI(M) MP Amal Datta's Rajiv Gandhi's Swiss banks accounts allegation falls flat : INDIASCOPE - India Today


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> What its has to do with graft in aircraft deal?
> 
> 
> Last fortnight CPI(M) MP Amal Datta suddenly dropped what appeared to be a bombshell in Parliament. He alleged that Rajiv Gandhi had stashed away a mind-boggling Rs.4,600 crore in Swiss banks. Despite the hullabaloo this raised, Datta's claim was suspect.
> 
> 
> His source was an Imelda Marcos expose in the November 11 issue of a popular Swiss weekly, Schweizer Illustrierte (Swiss Illustrated). It also ran pictures of some Third World dictators and said they had fat Swiss bank accounts. Among them was Rajiv.
> 
> However, Datta himself later played it down by avoiding queries. Even the BJP and the Janata Dal have not pursued the issue so far. The reason: the magazine has a reputation for exaggerating and embroidering its stories.
> 
> The one on Imelda keeping money in Switzerland was based on the evidence revealed during an official Swiss probe. But the sums secreted away by others is not. Under the Swiss banking laws, unless there is an official investigation, one cannot find out the exact amount in any bank account.
> 
> Reliable sources at the Swiss Federal Banking Commission, the Federal Police and the Justice Ministry divulged that there was no official evidence of funds hidden by the Nehru-Gandhi family in Switzerland. The Swiss weekly's editor-in-chief and the story's author were not available for clarifications.
> 
> Datta's charge appears to be baseless.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: CPI(M) MP Amal Datta's Rajiv Gandhi's Swiss banks accounts allegation falls flat : INDIASCOPE - India Today



I never said anything about 'graft'. COnsultants and 'middlemen' with connections have always been around. In many parts of the world it's considered legitimate business and the commission a decent income. Considering his connections, Rajiv may have wanted to start somthing on those lines. But apparently that was not to be. 


confound thinker said:


> Besides that even the wiki leaks cables described Modi as the"*incorruptible*"



Modi will probably never take money for himself. But he is definitely able to overlook the corruption of others if he needs their political support. How is this different from MMS then? MMS never took money for his own purposes, but he did overlook the 2G corruption by DMK because he needed their support.


----------



## Bang Galore

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Modi will probably never take money for himself. But he is definitely able to overlook the corruption of others if he needs their political support. How is this different from MMS then? MMS never took money for his own purposes, but he did overlook the 2G corruption by DMK because he needed their support.



Good point. I have never understood how Modi's fans reconcile their wish to see Yeddiyurappa back in the BJP with their supposed distaste for corruption. Or may it's only the UPA's corruption that is distasteful........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I never said anything about 'graft'. COnsultants and 'middlemen' with connections have always been around. In many parts of the world it's considered legitimate business and the commission a decent income. Considering his connections, Rajiv may have wanted to start somthing on those lines. But apparently that was not to be.
> 
> Modi will probably never take money for himself. But he is definitely able to overlook the corruption of others if he needs their political support. How is this different from MMS then? MMS never took money for his own purposes, but he did overlook the 2G corruption by DMK because he needed their support.


"In many parts of the world it's considered legitimate business and the commission a decent income. Considering his connections, Rajiv may have wanted to start somthing on those lines. But apparently that was not to be" - You mean getting a cut from taxpayer's money is decent income - right?  Yeah, I get it.

About Modi - time will tell. His records speak anyway.


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I never said anything about 'graft'. COnsultants and 'middlemen' with connections have always been around. In many parts of the world it's considered legitimate business and the commission a decent income. Considering his connections, Rajiv may have wanted to start somthing on those lines. But apparently that was not to be.
> 
> Modi will probably never take money for himself. But he is definitely able to overlook the corruption of others if he needs their political support. How is this different from MMS then? MMS never took money for his own purposes, but he did overlook the 2G corruption by DMK because he needed their support.


MMS was not just overlooking everybodies corruption in his government amounting to lakhs of crores but he was also blindly signing all files directly belonging to his ministry and directly under the purview his responsibility without even reading them(going by what he says).And this irresponsible and careless and foolish act of him has cost our exchequer a staggering loss of 20,00,00,00,00,000 rupees which belongs to the people of India and not the Congress party.
I cant imagine any PM of any party let alone Modi capable of being irresponsible,blind,stupid,foolish or careless to this extend.And we all know that MMS is just a puppet in the hands of some people.Even the biggest critics of Modi would hesitate in calling Modi a puppet.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> king everybodies corruption in his government but he was also blindly signing all files directly belonging to his ministry and directly under the purview his responsiblility without even reading them(going by what he says).And this irresponsible and careless and foolish act of him has cost our exchequer a staggering loss of 20,00,00,00,00,000 rupees which belongs to the people of India and not the Congress party.
> I cant imagine any PM of any part



Oh yeah...says who? MMS can be called well intentioned but incompetent at handling corruption. You don't have to 'imagine' anything- Modi's INTENTION is to leverage corrupt politicians to his advantage if needed. BSY coming back in BJP, Nitin Gadakari, coming back in BJP. Many of his ministers are corrupt. He has also stunted the appointment of lokayukta for 8 years to prevent corrupt officials being brought to book. Rest of your stuff is pure fantasy. He will shield and protect *ALL *corruption to keep his power. 


SarthakGanguly said:


> "In many parts of the world it's considered legitimate business and the commission a decent income. Considering his connections, Rajiv may have wanted to start somthing on those lines. But apparently that was not to be" - You mean getting a cut from taxpayer's money is decent income - right?  Yeah, I get it.
> 
> About Modi - time will tell. His records speak anyway.



If defence contracts are paid for from tax-payers money then yes, the commision also has to be from there. Point is that he explored it and gave it up. You can't fault him for that. 


Bang Galore said:


> Good point. I have never understood how Modi's fans reconcile their wish to see Yeddiyurappa back in the BJP with their supposed distaste for corruption. Or may it's only the UPA's corruption that is distasteful........



They start by genuinely being disgusted with congress corruption, then they listen to modi propoganda and start fantasizing that he is the messiah and then when information to the contrary comes up, they rationalize it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh yeah...says who?


says the congress version on this matter.


> MMS can be called well intentioned but *incompetent* at handling corruption.


Yes ,you have used the right word here.Not many people would attribute the word incompetent to Modi.


> You don't have to 'imagine' anything-Modi's INTENTION is to leverage corrupt politicians to his advantage if needed. BSY coming back in BJP, Nitin Gadakari, coming back in BJP. Many of his ministers are corrupt. He has also stunted the appointment of lokayukta for 8 years to prevent corrupt officials being brought to book.


I have not imagined anything .In fact you have imagined the hypothetical scenario that Modi is going to be corrupt if he becomes PM.


> Rest of your stuff is pure fantasy. He will shield and protect *ALL *corruption to keep his power.


None of my stuff is fantasy..In fact you are fantsising that" Modi will shield and protect *ALL *corruption to keep his power"


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> says the congress version on this matter.
> Yes ,you have used the right word here.Not many people would attribute the word incompetent to Modi.
> 
> I have not imagined anything .In fact you have imagined the hypothetical scenario that Modi is going to be corrupt if he becomes PM.
> 
> None of my stuff is fantasy..In fact you are fantsising that" Modi will shield and protect *ALL *corruption to keep his power"



I'm not imagining ANYTHING...he has brought BSY in, brought Nitin Gadari in, his cabinet is full of corrupt ministers and he has shielded them by preventing the appointment of a Lokayukta...you are wiffully ignoring it to keep the fantasy of Modi's incorruptable nature alive. Modi will competently make sure that corruption never gets discussed in public for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm not imagining ANYTHING...he has brought BSY in, brought Nitin Gadari in, his cabinet is full of corrupt ministers and he has shielded them by preventing the appointment of a Lokayukta...you are wiffully ignoring it to keep the fantasy of Modi's incorruptible nature alive. Modi will competently make sure that corruption never gets discussed in public for sure.


NO completely corrupt government can rule a state continuously for the third time .Especially without a coalition and with consistent two third majority.1 time OK ,2 time may be but the 3rd time is almost impossible.
If you see all the B J P state governments who are in their second and third third term like Gujarat M.P and Chattisgarh the people are repeatedly electing them time after the other because of good governance and minimal corruption.Among them Gujarat has maintained maximum number of seats ,consistently among them.

People of India simply do not tolerate corruption or dishonesty.Best example is Rajiv Gandhi's defeat due to Bofors scam
Even in Bihar where cast rules the electoral Math Lalu Yadav was finally defeated in 2005.

Even in BJP ruled states where there was rampant corruption they were mercilessly thrown out of power by the people after their first chance-Eg Karnataka, Uttarkhand and Himachal Pradesh.
BJP has nobody else to blame but themselves and their corrupt and malgovernance for their pathetic defeat in these states.
Even the incorrupt and honest non BJP governments like Manik Sarkar(4th term) in Tripura and Navin Patnaik in Orissa(2nd term) have been rewarded suitably by the people due to their good governance and largely in-corrupt image.
So your argument that the Modi government of Gujarat is totally corrupt and Modi is overlooking this fact and shielding them is not true.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> NO completely corrupt government can rule a state continuously for the third time .Especially without a coalition and with consistent two third majority.1 time OK ,2 time may be but the 3rd time is almost impossible.
> If you see all the B J P state governments who are in their second and third third term like Gujarat M.P and Chattisgarh the people are repeatedly electing them time after the other because of good governance and minimal corruption.Among them Gujarat has maintained maximum number of seats ,consistently among them.
> 
> People of India simply do not tolerate corruption or dishonesty.Best example is Rajiv Gandhi's defeat due to Bofors scam
> Even in Bihar where cast rules the electoral Math Lalu Yadav was finally defeated in 2005.
> 
> Even in BJP ruled states where there was rampant corruption they were mercilessly thrown out of power by the people after their first chance-Eg Karnataka, Uttarkhand and Himachal Pradesh.
> BJP has nobody else to blame but themselves and their corrupt and malgovernance for their pathetic defeat in these states.
> Even the incorrupt and honest non BJP governments like Manik Sarkar(4th term) in Tripura and Navin Patnaik in Orissa(2nd term) have been rewarded suitably by the people due to their good governance and largely in-corrupt image.
> So your argument that the Modi government of Gujarat is totally corrupt and Modi is overlooking this fact and shielding them is not true.




Oh now you're cooking up more fantasies and trying to confuse the issue. The extremely corrupt Jayalalitha was also elected several times so your nonsensical logic that corrupt govts. dont' get elected does not work. Other BJP govts are not Modi's so don't bring them in. Forget everything else. 'Incorruptible' modi is relaunching BSY's career (who was mercilessly thrown out) and Nitin Gadakri (who had to give up BJP Presedency because of corruption). More than enough proof that the only thing he wants from people is political clout no matter how many billions they have taken in corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh now you're cooking up more fantasies and trying to confuse the issue.


None of the things I have mentioned in my post is a fantasy.Everything is based on facts and figures.Merely repeating the word fantasy time and again and hence trying to overlook the facts is of absolutely no use to any one.


> The extremely corrupt Jayalalitha was also elected several times so your nonsensical logic that corrupt govts. dont' get elected does not work.


Please get your facts right.
Jayalalitha was never ever been elected twice consecutively let alone three times on a row with consistent 2/3 majority like Modi.People of Tamil Nadu have always thoroughly punished the incumbent corrupt government by throwing them out in the very next elections.
But due to their lack of any clean alternative choice and their obsession with dravidian parties,they have not been able to give their mandate for any party twice consecutively since 1984 when MGR was re-elected for the second time.
And when the fight is just between Jayalalitha & Karunanidhi then how can you accuse them of selecting one of them over the other.


> Other BJP govts are not Modi's so don't bring them in.


Other B J P govts not being Modi's doesn't rule out the fact that every where people have thrown out the corrupt sooner or later and rewarded good governance time and again just like Modi has been selected three consecutive times with consistent 2/3 majority


> Forget everything else. 'Incorruptible' modi is relaunching BSY's career (who was mercilessly thrown out) and Nitin Gadakri (who had to give up BJP Presedency because of corruption). More than enough proof that the only thing he wants from people is political clout no matter how many billions they have taken in corruption.



Please dont jump the gun.Yedurappas career has not been relaunched in any case uptill now .His request letter to Advani to join NDA has not been approved by Advani who is in charge of this decision.
B J P is not a one man party under Modi or a dynasty rule.So why are you blaming Modi for something which is not his decision alone and something that has never happened.

If some governmental decision under the Modi government then only Modi is responsible.
But not for party decisions that too in a party like BJP.The best example for this is the BJP party decision to suspend Ram jeth milani,which Modi was against but his decision was overruled by the colllective decision of other senior leaders. 

But this is totally upto NDA to desicion and everybody in BJP top leadership including Arun Jaitly ,Sushma Swaraj,Advani,Shivraj Sing Chauhan,Ramn Singh,Muralimanohar Joshi,Ravishankar Prasad,Rajnath Singh,Manohar Parikar,Venkaiya Naidu,Ananth Kumar and many more NDA allies Including Prakash Sing Badal, Badal Junior,Bal thakrey and so on have equal say and responcibility in this matter just as much as Modi

Even if Raman Singh whom you support as BJP PM candidate would have been in the same situation and cot have taken a unanimous decision.So why only Modi ???

And regarding Gadkari ,Can you please explain how has Modi revived his carrer???
He was elected as president by the BJP executive body which consists of about so many leaders ranging from celibrity leaders such as Hema Manlini and Shatrughnan Sinha to Senior Most leader like Advani.
And when the corruption charge came he was asked to resign and sidelined?How is this reviving his career and that too solely by Modi???
If Modi is responcible the Raman Singh whom you support is also equally responsible.
So please end this double standard on Modi.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> None of the things I have mentioned in my post is a fantasy.Everything is based on facts and figures.Merely repeating the word fantasy time and again and hence trying to overlook the facts is of absolutely no use to any one.
> 
> Please get your facts right.
> Jayalalitha was never ever been elected twice consecutively let alone three times on a row with consistent 2/3 majority like Modi.People of Tamil Nadu have always thoroughly punished the incumbent corrupt government by throwing them out in the very next elections.
> But due to their lack of any clean alternative choice and their obsession with dravidian parties,they have not been able to give their mandate for any party twice consecutively since 1984 when MGR was re-elected for the second time.
> And when the fight is just between Jayalalitha & Karunanidhi then how can you accuse them of selecting one of them over the other.
> Other B J P govts not being Modi's doesn't rule out the fact that every where people have thrown out the corrupt sooner or later and rewarded good governance time and again just like Modi has been selected three consecutive times with consistent 2/3 majority
> 
> 
> Please dont jump the gun.Yedurappas career has not been relaunched in any case uptill now .His request letter to Advani to join NDA has not been approved by Advani who is in charge of this decision.
> B J P is not a one man party under Modi or a dynasty rule.So why are you blaming Modi for something which is not his decision alone and something that has never happened.
> 
> If some governmental decision under the Modi government then only Modi is responsible.
> But not for party decisions that too in a party like BJP.The best example for this is the BJP party decision to suspend Ram jeth milani,which Modi was against but his decision was overruled by the colllective decision of other senior leaders.
> 
> But this is totally upto NDA to desicion and everybody in BJP top leadership including Arun Jaitly ,Sushma Swaraj,Advani,Shivraj Sing Chauhan,Ramn Singh,Muralimanohar Joshi,Ravishankar Prasad,Rajnath Singh,Manohar Parikar,Venkaiya Naidu,Ananth Kumar and many more NDA allies Including Prakash Sing Badal, Badal Junior,Bal thakrey and so on have equal say and responcibility in this matter just as much as Modi
> 
> Even if Raman Singh whom you support as BJP PM candidate would have been in the same situation and cot have taken a unanimous decision.So why only Modi ???
> 
> And regarding Gadkari ,Can you please explain how has Modi revived his carrer???
> He was elected as president by the BJP executive body which consists of about so many leaders ranging from celibrity leaders such as Hema Manlini and Shatrughnan Sinha to Senior Most leader like Advani.
> And when the corruption charge came he was asked to resign and sidelined?How is this reviving his career and that too solely by Modi???
> If Modi is responcible the Raman Singh whom you support is also equally responsible.
> So please end this double standard on Modi.




Oh so now it's 'two elections consecutively' now. I'm not going to waste my time expalaining how Modi is forging his alliance with BSY and Gadakari. Check the news and the new responsiblities this ousted president has been given by modi. Raman Singh support from my end is 'in principle'. Let BJP declare his candidacy and then we will see what he does. 'GLORIOUS LEADER' who opposes corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

And Who gives a flying f@uk what they think ? 

Narendra Modi Ji will become PM in 2014. No matter what Corrupt congressi morons and eMnrega @sshole workers rant on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh so now it's 'two elections consecutively' now.


Not just now ,it has always been so.
You may not have noticed the word continuously.


> I'm not going to waste my time expalaining how Modi is forging his alliance with BSY and Gadakari.


Yes because there is nothing to explain in this regard because Modi is not in charge for forging any alliance with anyone neither he single handedly has the power.


> Check the news and the new responsiblities this ousted president has been given by modi.


Again Modi unanimously has not given anyone any responcibility nor he has that power inside a non dynastic party like BJP


> Raman Singh support from my end is 'in principle'. Let BJP declare his candidacy and then we will see what he does.


Why did he vote for corrupt Gadkari in the BJP president election?Why is he waiting for him to be declared the PM candidate to fight the so called corruption if he is such a 'principle' man against corruption.Why cant he strongly and publicly react now??


> 'GLORIOUS LEADER' who opposes corruption


Yes just like Raman Singh,Shivraj singh Chauhan , Manohar parikar,and others but probably a much better administrator than all of them.


----------



## ranjeet

confound thinker said:


> *BJP likely to align with INLD ahead of Lok Sabha elections *


I mentioned possibility of such an alliance is highly likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> Not just now ,it has always been so.
> You may not have noticed the word continuously.
> Yes because there is nothing to explain in this regard because Modi is not in charge for forging any alliance with anyone neither he single handedly has the power.
> 
> Again Modi unanimously has not given anyone any responcibility nor he has that power inside a non dynastic party like BJP
> Why did he vote for corrupt Gadkari in the BJP president election?Why is he waiting for him to be declared the PM candidate to fight the so called corruption if he is such a 'principle' man against corruption.Why cant he strongly and publicly react now??
> 
> Yes just like Raman Singh,Shivraj singh Chauhan , Manohar parikar,and others but probably a much better administrator than all of them.



a) Crack lots of pot
b) Don't read papers
c) Cook up lots of stories to rationalize your story.

JJ is serving her 3rd term after an enormous corruption expose. And you're still insisting it doesn't prove that corrupt people can survive becuase the terms are not 'consecutive'? Hell Laloo survived several consecutive terms, what about that then? ANd if you're saying modi hasn't led the way for Nitin Gadakari that's an ignorant rant. He is back in the very core of BJP work.

Team Modi for 2014 has 20 committees, power balanced between big hitters | NDTV.com

And I'm not wedded to BJP unlike you, so if your other glorious leaders turn out to be like Modi I'd have no hesiation in screwing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> a) Crack lots of pot


You are absolutely wrong there.Please refrain from such personal attacks if possible.


> b) Don't read papers


Again wrong.I do read news papers but the difference is just that i don't blindly swallow what is written in the directly.I try to go deeper into facts and try to get a correct picture of the situation.


> c) Cook up lots of stories to rationalize your story.


I have not crooked up any stories.All things I have mentioned are base on true events that had happend in our electoral and political history.


> JJ is serving her 3rd term after an enormous corruption expose. And you're still insisting it doesn't prove that corrupt people can survive becuase the terms are not 'consecutive'?


Yes this is Jayalalithas third term .She has also been blatantly thrown out of power by the people of TN after her first two corrupts terms and probably will again be if she follows the same this time too.
Their only other choice the even more corrupt Karunanidhi has been thrown out 4 times by the Tamil Nadu people but it is their misfortune that every time they have had to settle with one of the two.
None of them have had a free run that too with concsecutive two third majority like Modi or other leaders representing good governance have had.


> Hell Laloo survived several consecutive terms, what about that then? ANd if you're saying modi hasn't led the way for Nitin Gadakari that's an ignorant rant. He is back in the very core of BJP work.


Lalu was CM for just a mere 6 and half year.
He had his first term in 1990 and he was reelected in 1995.But unfortunately the fodder scam just broke out only months after his re election.Just like all the congress scams of their UPA-1 came out only in 2010 just months after the UPA-2 was elected .
But as soon as the scam was uneathed he had to even quit from his parent party and then later had to resign from CM just months after the scam had broken out.
If it was not for the corrupt congress who suppoted his puppet CM and wife Rabari Devi in the non confidence motion the govt would have also fallen.
Any way the fact remains that he was never able to be the CM after that.


> Team Modi for 2014 has 20 committees, power balanced between big hitters | NDTV.com


Again please read the news carefully.It is the BJP parliamentry board which takes all the major national level decisions and not Modi.This is a totally elected body by the BJP national executive and not a body ruled alone by Modi on his personal wishes and whims.It even consists of members like the all acceptable Atal Bihari Vajpayee too.
This is proven by the fact that they suspended Ramjeth Milani inspite of Modi's strong opposition
The media is totally obsessed with Modi.They will keep on writing articles like MODI this .... MODI that....
But we should not swallow these news blindly just as they are like stupid uneducated people do.Instead we should look at them from a totally unbiased perspective and come to conclusions based on truth and facts.


> And I'm not wedded to BJP unlike you,


Who told you that I'm wedded to BJP??You have just made this up. 
I have nothing for BJP or any other party.I know that all of them have corrupt people.In fact I would have been happy to vote for congrss if they had given us good and clean governance in the past years.But seems like some things never change.
I'm only for Modi becoming PM based on his excellent record in Gujarat which is clearly the best among the options we have.
After all what options has the congress given us whith their "glorious"stint of 10 corrupt years??


> so if your other glorious leaders turn out to be like Modi I'd have no hesiation in screwing them.


My other glorious leaders????
It was you who had said that you would have suppoted BJP if Raman Singh was the PM candidate base on "the principle".
Anyway if many other leaders with Modi's administrative capability and proven governance record would come up I would happily support them irrespective of the party to which they belong.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> You are absolutely wrong there.Please refrain from such personal attacks if possible.
> Again wrong.I do read news papers but the difference is just that i don't blindly swallow what is written in the directly.I try to go deeper into facts and try to get a correct picture of the situation.
> I have not crooked up any stories.All things I have mentioned are base on true events that had happend.
> Yes this is Jayalalithas third term .She has also been blatantly thrown out of power by the people after her first two corrupts terms and probably wil lagain be if she follows the same this time too.
> Their only other choice the even more corrupt Karunanidhi has been thrown out 4 times by the Tamil Nadu people but it is their misfortune that every time they have had to settle with one of the two.
> None of them have had a free run that too with concsecutive two third majority like Modi or other leaders representing good governance have had.
> 
> Lalu was CM for just a mere 6 and half year.
> He had his first term in 1990 and he was reelected in 1995.But unfortunately the fodder scam just broke out only months after his re election.Just like all the congress scams of their UPA-1 came out only in 2010 just months after the UPA-2 was elected .
> But as soon as the scam was uneathed he had to even quit from his parent party and then later had to resign from CM just months after the scam had broken out.
> If it was not for the corrupt congress who suppoted his puppet CM and wife rabari devi in the non confidence motion the govt would have also fallen.
> 
> Again please read the news carefully.It is the BJP parliamentry board which takes all the major national level decisions and not Modi.This is a totally lected body by the BJP national executive and not a body rules alone by Modi.It even consists of members like the all acceptable Atal  Bihari Vajpayee too.
> This is proven by the fact that they suspended Ramjeth Milani inspite of Modi's strong opposition
> The media is totally obsessed with Modi.They will keep on writing articles like MODI this .... MODI that....
> But we should not swallow these news blindly just as they are like stupid uneducated people do.
> Instead we should look at them from a totally unbiased perspective and come to conclusions based on truth and facts.
> 
> Who told you that I'm wedded to BJP??I have nothing for BJP or any other Party.I know that all of them have corrupt people.In fact I would have been happy to congrss if they had given us good and clean governance in the past years.But seems like some things never change
> I'm only for Modi becoming PM based on his excellent record in Gujarat which is clearly the best among the options we have.
> After all what options has the congress given us whith their 'glorious"stint of 10 corrupt years??
> 
> My other glorious leaders????
> It was you who had said that you would have suppoted BJP if Raman Singh was the PM candidate base on "the principale".
> Anyway if many other leaders with Modi's administrative capability and proven record would come up I would happilly support them irrespective of the party to which they belong


 
Verbal diarrhea don't change a thing. The only think that you'd like to say in this whole post is that BJP Parliamentary board and not Modi took the call- you are on pot f you think that (& lots of it). I said I can consider someone lke Raman Singh (if I ever think of BJP). My first vote is anyways to Congress so that comment is irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Verbal diarrhea don't change a thing.


Overlooking the truth and reality and always being in blind denial wont either.It is completely your choice if you wish not look at the relevant matters and decide to stay on with your prejudices.


> The only think that you'd like to say in this whole post is that BJP Parliamentary board and not Modi took the call


Is this the only thing that you could get from my elaborate post giving you point to point comprehensive reasoning on all your arguments.


> - you are on pot f you think that (& lots of it).


Again please refrain from cheap personal attacks.


> I said I can consider someone lke Raman Singh (if I ever think of BJP).


Yes that is why i had told that you are taking an obvious double stand on Modi based on misconceptions and possibly on misinformation.


> My first vote is anyways to Congress so that comment is irrelevant.


Well that would sum it up all.

Yes as voter in the Indian electorate it is totally you individual choice if you wish to see a UPA-3.
But I sincerely hope that you have come to this decision keeping your national interest at large and not based on individual prejudices or stereotypes or any other irrelevant factors


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> Overlooking the truth and reality and always being in blind denial wont either.It is completely your choice if you wish not look at the relevant matters and decide to stay on with your prejudices.
> Is this the only thing that you could get from my elaborate post giving you point to point comprehensive reasoning on all your arguments.
> Again please refrain from cheap personal attacks.
> Yes that is why i had told that you are taking an obvious double stand on Modi based on misconceptions and possibly on misinformation.
> 
> Well that would sum it up all.
> 
> Yes as voter in the Indian electorate it is totally you individual choice if you wish to see a UPA-3.
> But I sincerely hope that you have come to this decision keeping your national interest at large and not based on individual prejudices or stereotypes or any other irrelevant factors


 
Smoking pot is not a personal attack. In any case you can't wake up people who are pretending to be asleep. If you wanna live in fantasy land where modi is not corrupt and corrupt people are not in govt. I suggest you get yourself high quality meth. Coke will not be enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Smoking pot is not a personal attack.


Well it seems a liitle offensive and totally cheap and unnecessary to mean and also completely irrelevant to the subject in hand,so please refrain from such cheap personal attacks.


> In any case you can't wake up people who are pretending to be asleep.


It is you who chose to ignore the reasoning by calling the true events fantasiesand keep pretending to be asleep with your misinformed prejudices and double standards on certain individuals.


> If you wanna live in fantasy land where modi is not corrupt


It is not a fantasy land .It has been the reality for quite a long time now and repeatedly been rewarded quite generously by the people of that land


> and corrupt people are not in govt.


Well that I agree with you.It is almost impossible in the present scenario to have a government with 100% people clean.It remains an utopian dream as of now.But we have to select the least possible corrupt government and also an incorrupt ,efficient and visionary leader who can very well keep a check on the possible corrupt elements under him.


> I suggest you get yourself high quality meth. Coke will not be enough.


Thanks for the suggestion but I'm sure that this is not the solution to the issues at hand.
May be it is because of such things that you call congress PM in waiting Rahul Gandhi a complete a$hole and also proclaim that congress has completely messed things up and that you would have supported Raman Singh of BJP but still keep saying that your first vote goes to most corrupt congress.


----------



## cloud_9

^^ Looks like the BJP dream of fighting corruption is over.Badal and Chautala the most corrupt in the NW India will be their allies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I never said anything about 'graft'. COnsultants and 'middlemen' with connections have always been around. In many parts of the world it's considered legitimate business and the commission a decent income. Considering his connections, Rajiv may have wanted to start somthing on those lines. But apparently that was not to be.



See Man you are trying to downplay the corrupt practice of fake Ganndhi Sicon. Infact a substandard Gun (Yes it was in 3rd place in technical evaluation out of 5 guns evaluated) was purchased for army. 20 clearance were achieved in a single day. The reason is that Quotrochi was in relation of Corruption Queen Sonia. Graft money was intended to use for party? You can imagine the moral standard of this corrupt family. They can go to any extant to fill their pocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> Well it seems a liitle offensive and totally cheap and unnecessary to mean and also completely irrelevant to the subject in hand,so please refrain from such cheap personal attacks.
> It is you who chose to ignore the reasoning by calling the true events fantasiesand keep pretending to be asleep with your misinformed prejudices and double standards on certain individuals.
> It is not a fantasy land .It has been the reality for quite a long time now and repeatedly been rewarded quite generously by the people of that land
> Well that I agree with you.It is almost impossible in the present scenario to have a government with 100% people clean.It remains an utopian dream as of now.But we have to select the least possible corrupt government and also an incorrupt ,efficient and visionary leader who can very well keep a check on the possible corrupt elements under him.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion but I'm sure that this is not the solution to the issues at hand.
> May be it is because of such things that you call congress PM in waiting Rahul Gandhi a complete a$hole and also proclaim that congress has completely messed things up and that you would have supported Raman Singh of BJP but still keep saying that your first vote goes to most corrupt congress.



And who's asleep- someone who says yes, the perty he supports is corrupt or someone who willing ignores all available evidence to still maintain that his own party is not. The reason why you write so much is because you'd like to confuse the issue with quantity of content.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I wasn't comparing professions- I was comparing accomplishment. And yes, the Nobel *is greater by a magnitude you can't imagine.*


Don't just assume things...as if you are some expert on Nobel prize.



> If saying sen 'accomplished more' is a equal to saying Lata is a 'granny who has done nothing' then I can't help you there buddy. But yes, I did say Sen accomplished much much more. Whether you like it or not, Nobel is the only true aristocracy left in the world. Either you are there or not there. They frequently screw up in peace but there has been no controversy in places like Physics, Chemistry, Medicine or Economics. Other areas like mathematics have been so overwhelmed by the stature of the Nobel that they have had to match it (not that succesfully) with their own 'nobel equalents' like the fields medal. You're talking about the global priesthood of intellectuals unmatched in stature anywhere. Performing artists on the other hand are considered to have a fleeting impact in comparison- this isn't me, this is how the world is.



I am not sure why you are making things so complex?? Point is simple - both have done wonders in their respective fields....and comparisons doesn't make sense there especially within the context we are talking about...had the topic been who has done for the betterment of humankind then we couls have debated...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

deckingraj said:


> Don't just assume things...as if you are some expert on Nobel prize.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why you are making things so complex?? Point is simple - both have done wonders in their respective fields....and comparisons doesn't make sense there especially within the context we are talking about...had the topic been who has done for the betterment of humankind then we couls have debated...



I aint assuming anything. Both are good, but sen is, well, eternal. I'm not an expert on nobel (maybe a bit above average on my understanding of the prize. Problem here is that you aren't well versed with what it represents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And who's asleep- someone who says yes, the perty he supports is corrupt or someone who willing ignores all available evidence to still maintain that his own party is not.


If you have read my posts completely I had clearly mentioned the fact that in today's scenario no government can be 100% clean.This remains an Utopian dream as of now.And nowhere have I mentioned of a fully in corrupt party.
In fact what I have mentioned was that-we have to select the least possible corrupt government and also an incorrupt ,efficient ,capable,decisive and visionary leader who is competent enough to very well keep a check on the possible corrupt elements under him in an efficient and effective way.Thereby the choice becoming obvious for a totally impartial person.
So just merely accepting that these all parties are corrupt and then again voting for the most corrupt of them all due to some personal stereotype and there by totally jeopardizing the collective national interest is not the right way at all.


> The reason why you write so much is because you'd like to confuse the issue with quantity of content.


All my content are purely based on the issue and to the point only.So there does not arise a question of confusion between the content and the issue.I'm sorry if you are confused by the quantity of content , it may be due to the fact that your existing prejudiced and double standard had forced you to overlook the facts and reasoning in them and also that your own logic is so totally ironical and flawed at the heart,and contradicting itself in a very big way.


----------



## Echo_419

cloud_9 said:


> ^^ Looks like the BJP dream of fighting corruption is over.Badal and Chautala the most corrupt in the NW India will be their allies



I was thinking the same damn thing 

BJP WALO YOU HAVE SOME EXPLNATION TO GIVE


----------



## sms

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I wasn't comparing professions- I was comparing accomplishment. And yes, the Nobel is greater by a magnitude you can't imagine. If saying sen 'accomplished more' is a equal to saying Lata is a 'granny who has done nothing' then I can't help you there buddy. But yes, I did say Sen accomplished much much more. Whether you like it or not, Nobel is the only true aristocracy left in the world. Either you are there or not there. They frequently screw up in peace but there has been no controversy in places like Physics, Chemistry, Medicine or Economics. Other areas like mathematics have been so overwhelmed by the stature of the Nobel that they have had to match it (not that succesfully) with their own 'nobel equalents' like the fields medal. You're talking about the global priesthood of intellectuals unmatched in stature anywhere. Performing artists on the other hand are considered to have a fleeting impact in comparison- this isn't me, this is how the world is.
> 
> Actually I wouldn't mind voting if BJP fielded Raman Singh or Nitish Kumar.



Bro stop this idiotic apple to oranges comparison. Both have done commendable job in their fields and are recognized for being master of their trades.

If you consider Noble prize may be considered shining beacon of achievements for an individual. But for me it starts to loose it's glow/ aura moment I start to look in to history and do not find Mahatma Gandhi's name on list.

If you want to say it was a politically motivated/ influenced decision for not awarding Gandhi..them same can be applicable to Sen's family's affiliations to the decision makers/ influence -ers.

In my personal opinion if people of congress including Rajiv G. is not guilty to Sikh Massacre in 1984 (not proven by investigation agencies), same must have been applied to Modi (not proven till date in court of law).

But damaged have been done and I wish BJP should have opted for other equally capable PM candidate with better image. PS: Advani was never on my list he might have done lot of work for BJP but proved himself a mere opportunist of avent grade or I might be wrong it it may be the prerequisite for being politician.


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> I was thinking the same damn thing
> 
> BJP WALO YOU HAVE SOME EXPLNATION TO GIVE



nop...i just want modi to win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> nop...i just want modi to win



Arrey I want that 
But i was thinking that BJP wale will do far less corruption than congress 
With BADAL & CHUTALA WTH!!!!!!


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Arrey I want that
> But i was thinking that BJP wale will do far less corruption than congress
> With BADAL & CHUTALA WTH!!!!!!


Beggers cant be choosers .... BJP needs allies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adwityagrata

cloud_9 said:


> ^^ Looks like the BJP dream of fighting corruption is over.Badal and Chautala the most corrupt in the NW India will be their allies



BJP dream is not fighting corruption but developing India. 

When India gives 272+ votes to BJP, then it can question BJP about relationship with Badal and Chautala. Politics is the art of the possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Foreign brokerages are betting on Narendra Modi becoming India’s prime minister in the next general elections in 2014.

Chris Wood of CLSA was the first to endorse Modi, when he said the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate is the only hope for the stock markets.

“The Indian stock market’s greatest hope in this respect is the emergence of Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi as the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate. While the odds are definitely stacked against him, our view is the worse the sense of crisis the better Modi’s chance of winning,” he had told The Economic Times in an interview.

Following this, scores of foreign brokerages released research reports with similar views. The latest was Goldman Sachs

“Equity investors tend to view the BJP as business-friendly, and the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi as an agent of change,” the report said, resulting in angry reactions from Congress leader and Commerce Minister Anand Sharma. 

“Goldman is parading its ignorance about the basic facts of Indian economy; and it also exposes its eagerness to mess around with India’s domestic politics,” he told The Economic Times in an interview. 

He also said the bank should do its business and not mess around with Indian politics.

The minister’s remarks expose the desperation of the Congress, for one he has no right to say that an investor – even if it is Goldman Sachs which has a good amount of ill-fame to its credit – should not speak about political situation in a country. If it is parking crores of funds in a country, it would want to take a view about the political risk there.

But, at the same time, a reality check on foreign brokerages’ Modi bets is also warranted.

Will he be able to put economy on top of everything else and push through a clean agenda for the country? After all, as the head of a coalition led by the BJP, he will also dealing with the similar pressures that the Congress faced.

Until now, there has been no instance in the history when the BJP acted like a responsible and constructive Opposition in Parliament. Had it been, it could have spotted the coal scam. It is to be remembered that coal block allocations have been happening for long and the NDA was in power from 1999 to 2004.

That is why Jim Rogers’ comment on Goldman Sachs, the BJP and Congress is significant. 

“Everybody who has had anything to do with running India in the past so many years have failed India,” he has told the Mint in an interview. Running a country is not only the ruling party’s responsibility. The onus falls on the opposition too.

“Has the BJP said or done anything revolutionary, or said anything different? They say we like business people better than Congress, but can they do anything other than making some cosmetic changes?” he asks. 

Add to this the divisive nature of the BJP’s politics. Modi’s ascension has only accentuated its polarising image. There are many who fear under his prime ministership India’s social fabric will get damaged further. This too is a political risk.

In other words, both the Congress and the BJP carry the same amount of political risk. Foreign brokerages that endorse Modi now are just overlooking this fact.



Read more at: Here is why foreign brokerages’ Modi bet is hollow | Firstpost


----------



## Truth Finder

*Modi, Media and Money*
The interplay of these three ‘M’s is doing Indian democracy a gross disfavour
BY Sandeep Bhushan






MEDIA HALO Modi arrives for a National Media Workshop organised by the BJP on 17 August in Delhi (Photo: RAUL IRANI)

Is news television all about TRPs? Or is it an agenda of some kind? Or is there a third dimension? As I sat down to write this piece, my brief was how the Indian media—especially television news—was covering Narendra Modi.

There were no clear-cut answers. And here is why.

“Modi does not need either the party or PR agencies; television news media is doing the job for us,” confides a senior BJP leader. Asked if this is acceptable in a democracy, he replies: “Hasn’t the media done the same with Rahul Gandhi?”

*SPINNING MODI’S IMAGE*

That very evening, as I sat watching _Aaj Tak_, the popular Hindi news channel, I could see what the BJP leader meant. *The 10 o’clock show—news bulletins are passé—had this lead story on how Bihar CM Nitish Kumar of the JD-U was trying to stymie Modi’s Patna rally by deliberately hosting the President of India (who later changed his Patna programme) on the same day.* What struck me was the brazen spin-doctoring by the scruffy-faced, long-winded anchor. His argument ran as follows: Nitish Kumar’s main objective was not to thwart Modi’s rally _per se_, but prevent its staging at Patna’s historic Gandhi Maidan, right in the heart of the city. Every successful rally here in the past has signalled the end of political regimes not just in Patna but in Delhi as well. This had happened in the 1970s during the JP Movement and later in 1989 when VP Singh led an anti-corruption campaign.

As we now know, nothing even vaguely of the sort happened. But such spin doctoring in subtle and unsubtle ways—endless airtime to Modi speeches, ‘colour’ stories on ‘NaMo tea’, kurtas and masks (one newspaper even claimed it is a Rs 500 crore industry!), you name it—is pretty much the norm across news networks these days. And this stems from the peculiar beast that television has become, with ‘bites’ driving the news cycle. Of course, there is a pattern to it. First, a montage of bites reflecting neat bipolarities—the Congress versus BJP, for example—which then merges seamlessly into a news studio where the anchor has rounded up partisans reflecting identical divisions. It is here, in the studio, that the nightly drama plays out with the anchor doubling as a sort of a ringmaster who provokes, hectors and lights the fireworks towards a scripted denouement.

With reporting dead, and bite collection mainly outsourced, there is no need for a field report to check political claims against reality. For instance, I don’t remember seeing any field report on malnutrition in Gujarat despite the issue becoming the subject of a bitter studio war between the two parties. Or the recent toilet versus temple controversy that was decried as ‘manufactured’. Is this news or primetime entertainment? Or simply the gross trivialisation of serious issues confronting our democracy? 

Since the TV media ecosystem feeds on bites, it allows for imprecision, fudging, backtracking, denials and endless controversies that all serve to make spin doctoring child’s play. This is not easy in the print media, which lives up to at least a modicum of precision. 

The only clarity in this chaos is the increasing clout of media promoters with their biases and preferences.

Several past and serving employees of the media behemoth Network 18 have told me that a heavy-duty *‘go-soft-on-Modi’ campaign *is underway within the group. *The editorial line is allegedly emanating from the ‘top’. A former anchor with IBN 7 traces the changes in the network’s ‘line’ to a specific event. They came about only after Mukesh Ambani picked up a stake in the media group. “Arvind Kejriwal was virtually blacked out after he hurled charges at Mukesh. On the news floor, in both CNN-IBN and IBN 7, every journalist knows that there are orders to rein in anti-Modi stories,” he adds. “There are standing instructions to cut live to any Modi rally or speech,” says another journalist.*

However, Rajdeep Sardesai, editor-in-chief of _CNN-IBN_, trashes all this. “This is all cock and bull,” he says, “There has been no change in line at any time. Both Rahul and Modi are top contenders for the PM’s post. We neither deify nor demonise either of them, but analyse their pluses and minuses in great detail.”

But if Sardesai is right, then how does one explain the cloyingly pro-Modi chant on the group’s news portal, _*Firstpost.com*_? Here is a gem masquerading as reportage: ‘Delhi on Sunday witnessed a public rally the likes of which it had not seen in decades’, thanks to Modi’s ‘rock-star’ image that created a ‘maddening frenzy’. Another story headline screams: ‘JD(U) MP makes Nitish squirm: Are you jealous of Modi?’ This article, on Shivanand Tewari’s recent speech in Rajgir praising Modi’s ascent, has little explanation of the ‘jealousy’ angle. Yet another so-called report on the website gushes: ‘Patna blasts showed Modi’s leadership, Nitish’s ineptness.’

R Jagannathan, editor-in-chief of Firstpost, defends the group website by saying, “We are essentially an opinion portal. We also carry news. We have different editors who are free to air their own views. As the editor-in-chief, I don’t interfere.” On the Ambani factor, Jagannathan says, “I report to Raghav Bahl and there are no specific editorial instructions from him.”

While Ambani’s alleged ‘directive’ is in all likelihood driven by the fear of a ‘Third Front’ that he presumably shares with the business class at large—remember, both Modi and Rahul Gandhi are the only ones to be hosted by industry bodies CII and Ficci—*media houses like Bennett, Coleman & Co Ltd (BCCL), which owns The Times Of India,* have other impulses driving them. They only produce what sells. *And, like Anna Hazare earlier (whose movement fetched higher TRPs than even the IPL), Modi sells. And he sells because of mounting urban angst over the UPA’s corruption and leadership woes, not to forget the outrage over dynasts and votaries of entitlement politics. What BCCL’s Vice-President Vineet Jain told the American journalist Ken Auletta of The New Yorker last year, “We are not in the newspaper business. We are in the advertising business,” holds true for a powerful section of the media.*

That largely explains the *BJP predilections of the group’s TV arm,Times Now. This news channel’s latest poll survey—conducted by C-Voter—of the BJP’s poll prospects following Modi’s anointment as the party’s PM candidate is a case in point. The survey gives Modi the thumbs up.* The conclusions are identical to what C-Voter had predicted in an earlier survey for the *India Today Group before Modi’s elevation, where it had forecast a ‘doubling of BJP seats’ if he were made the candidate. *It is hard to understand why C-Voter keeps getting high-profile polster projects despite its dismal track record. Each time, it has projected inflated figures for the NDA/BJP. In 2009, it had predicted 183-195 seats for the NDA. It got only 159. Five years earlier, in 2004, it had projected 270-282 seats for the NDA. It managed only 181.

As a reporter on the BJP beat, I remember party spokespersons holding up impromptu press briefings for a Times Now reporter to arrive. Much to our chagrin, the channel had better access to BJP leaders and was invariably the first to get a coveted ‘exclusive’ sit-down interview with Modi (or any other BJP leader). *Its anchor Arnab Goswami’s interrogative, offensive and subjective style of anchoring, done in the Fox News mould, is shrill and minimalistic. It reduces issues to a simple formula of ‘for’ and ‘against’, of neat binary oppositions, since this works better with TV audiences, but it also tends to carry a ‘hidden’ preference for a ‘muscular’ state.*

What this loud and vituperative media drumbeat has done is create ‘a sense of inevitability’. “It has helped to rescale Modi from a regional Gujarati satrap, a state never considered very significant in national politics, to a potential national leader,” says Santosh Desai, a marketing guru and social observer.

*BEAT WARRIORS AS POLARISERS*

One of the disturbing downsides of this Modi froth is that it has not just polarised the ‘nation’, his party and the political landscape, but also the media. *Remember the BJP leader’s quip with which this story began? As I wrote in this magazine some months ago (see ‘Remote Mindset’ Open, 15 June 2013), reporting on the Gandhis for NDTV, where I worked earlier, was like a complicated Brahminical ritual. Only a chosen few were allowed to report on their public activity and still fewer took editorial calls on the storyline that eventually went on air; the ‘buck’ stopped with Barkha Dutt, the absolute repository of Congress wisdom.*

More to the point, my report elicited a slightly surprising response from my friends and colleagues. A good friend and Congress reporter called me up to remonstrate: “Why don’t you write the same about Modi? Don’t the BJP reporters do the same with him?” 

This is the big tragedy for reporters of politics at a time of sharp political polarisation. The bitterness appears to have rubbed off on beat reporters, a number of whom are self-confessed ‘beat warriors’. Loyalty to one’s beat overpowers the journalist’s obligation to purvey accurate information to people at large.

The schism often plays out in TV studios. Some senior journalists are not averse to standing in for their ‘respective’ parties when partymen want to duck the press (as happened during the Robert Vadra episode). This has meant that space for journalists occupying the middle ground has alarmingly shrunk. Any objectivity that involves criticism of Modi or Gandhi is met with charges of being fellow-travellers and ideologues of one or the other party.

This pseudo bipolarity, a fallout of what BJP leader Arun Jaitley terms a ‘presidential style’ election campaign, is dangerous for democracy. It is a way of batting for both the national parties that resent the rise of regional parties that eat into their vote share. This bipolarity, which has willy-nilly seeped into our media discourse as well, leads to major distortions. *While Modi’s meeting with TDP leader Chandrababu Naidu hit ‘national’ headlines, the 11-party meet in Delhi against communalism on 30 October, seen by many as a step towards a non-Congress, non-BJP alternative, was virtually blacked out by TV networks.*

It also means that wherever the Modi-versus-Gandhi drama cannot be played out, you simply forget about it. Readers could be pardoned if they did not know that Assembly polls are also scheduled in Mizoram next month.

What is staple fodder for anchor-orchestrated drama in news studios is a far cry from the complex reality that shapes electoral outcomes in this country. One of the most powerful players in next year’s election drama is the urban middle-class, which appears to be rooting for Modi. But, as Desai says, media overkill so early in the run-up to the General Election of 2014 could lead to “diminishing returns and viewer fatigue” as we inch closer to the actual polling dates.

The larger issue, however, is an ethical one. Is the media accurately chronicling for its readers and viewers the unfolding drama of democracy so that everyone can make an informed choice?

Modi, Media and Money | OPEN Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> If you have read my posts completely I had clearly mentioned the fact that in today's scenario no government can be 100% clean.This remains an Utopian dream as of now.And nowhere have I mentioned of a fully in corrupt party.
> In fact what I have mentioned was that-we have to select the least possible corrupt government and also an incorrupt ,efficient ,capable,decisive and visionary leader who is competent enough to very well keep a check on the possible corrupt elements under him in an efficient and effective way.Thereby the choice becoming obvious for a totally impartial person.
> So just merely accepting that these all parties are corrupt and then again voting for the most corrupt of them all due to some personal stereotype and there by totally jeopardizing the collective national interest is not the right way at all.
> 
> All my content are purely based on the issue and to the point only.So there does not arise a question of confusion between the content and the issue.I'm sorry if you are confused by the quantity of content , it may be due to the fact that your existing prejudiced and double standard had forced you to overlook the facts and reasoning in them and also that your own logic is so totally ironical and flawed at the heart,and contradicting itself in a very big way.



Naaa...you're not on issue or based on to the points. The question of modi intentionally bringing in corrupt people even before the elections is not addressed by you. You're just trying to pepper it up, sweep it under the rug. 


sms said:


> rades.
> If you consider Noble prize may be considered shining beacon of achievements for an individual. But for me it starts to loose it's glow/ aura moment I start to look in to history and do not find Mahatma Gandhi's name on list.
> If you want to say it was a politically motivated/ influenced decision for not awarding Gandhi..them same can be applicable to Sen's family's affiliations to



Man how many times have I said that 'Peace Prize was always controversial'. There has been very little of that in Chemistry, Physics or Economics. Lit is a different (subjective) thing altogether.


----------



## audi

Looks like American muslims are doing propaganda against our Hindu leader.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Shot in the arm for BJP in the South, Yeddy offers ‘unconditional’ merger!*

First he offered to back Modi but refused to merge his party with the BJP. However, after extended negotiations, former BJP chief and chief Minister BS Yeddyurappa may be set to return to the BJP and has reportedly offered to ‘unconditionally’ merge his party with the BJP ahead of the 2014 polls. According to a Times of India report, the offer from Yeddyurappa has been conveyed to the BJP’s top leadership and his top aide has said hinted that his Karanataka Janata Paksha (KJP) was amenable to the merger. “A merger will be in the interest of both parties as it will ensure a smooth synergy and boost the chances of BJP repeating its performance in the last Lok Sabha elections when it won 19 of the 28 Lok Sabha seats,” Yeddyurappa‘s aide Lehar Singh was quoted as saying in the report. 

Yeddyurappa, who parted ways with the BJP over the party’s refusal to make him the Chief Minister after being exonerated in a case of corruption, but this time won’t be seeking any posts for himself or his family and is motivated by his “high regard for Modiji“. A section of Karnataka BJP unit led by former chief minister DV Sadananda Gowda has been lobbying for taking back Yeddyurappa.

The former Chief Minister has been making overtures to the BJP suggesting an alliance for some time now and had even reportedly written to LK Advani seeking to be made a part of the NDA only to be met with a frosty silence. Other senior leaders in the party are not too keen on seeing the return of the former Chief Minister and leaders like Ananth Kumar, Sushma Swaraj and Nitin Gadkari may be openly opposed to his return. However, for the BJP which recently lost its hold in the state of Karnataka after Yeddyurappa parted ways, the merger coming ahead of the 2014 polls may finally help get the party in fighting shape. The departure of Yeddyurappa and the infighting among its state leadership were blamed for the party’s demolition in the recent state elections where it won just 40 seats. While the KJP won only six seats, the BJP has acknowledged that Yeddyurappa’s presence in the opposition had dented its performance. Still enjoying the backing of the Lingayat community, Yeddyurappa remains a potent force in the state where the BJP won 19 of the 28 Lok Sabha seats in the 2009 elections. The Congress given its performance in the Assembly elections seems set to hold on to the state in the 2014 polls but Yeddyurappa and the KJP could be the deciding factor for the BJP in getting more seats or at least holding on to the seats it has. Given that the BJP presently has no real base in south India ahead of the 2014 polls, Yeddyurappa’s offer is a tempting one. But both Modi and the BJP will be well aware of the possible price it will come with.



Yeddyurappa offers 'unconditional' merger but will BJP bite? | Firstpost *A tea-seller PM is better than having a PM who sells the nation: Modi*

*Raipur: *Bharatiya Janata Party's (BJP) Prime Minister candidate and Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi targeted the Congress on day two of his election rallies in the poll-bound Chhattisgarh.

Modi attacked the UPA who had questioned his humble beginnings and had commented that a tea-seller cannot be a Prime Minister. "It is for the people to decide whether a tea seller should be a PM. A tea-seller PM is better that a PM who sells the country," he said.

Modi lambasted the Congress for poor handling of the affairs in the country and said, "For corruption free India we need a Congress free India."

He also took a dig at the Congress for showing resentment when Lata Mangeshkar praised Modi. "Don't people have a right to air their view? But Congress was upset by Lata Mangeshkar. An upset Congress started saying that the award given to her should be taken back. Is this a democratic language?," he questioned.

Taking a potshot at Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi yet again, Modi said, "These days the Shezada says he wants to change the system. I want to ask who governed the country for 60 years? It was Congress and it is the Congress that has made the system," he said.

Modi's visit comes after state party unit workers demanded that the BJP leader extended his campaign to the states which are up for elections.

The first phase of Chhattisgarh Assembly polls in 18 constituencies ended amidst a low voter turnout. There was no voter turnout in 42 polling booths in Sukma where polling booths are located inside security camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adwityagrata

audi said:


> Looks like American muslims are doing propaganda against our Hindu leader.



Its American christians actually. American muslims have played tootsie as usual.


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Shot in the arm for BJP in the South, Yeddy offers ‘unconditional’ merger!*



That's a great news. Not 'cause Yeddy is coming back to BJP... but BJP will get it's vote share back. Yeddy doesn't have any credibility left... but he still managed to split BJP's vote share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Aaj wankhede stadium me rahul ko screen per dekh ke logo ne modi modi ki chanting saru kardi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

BreakingNews It seems media missed @namo @namo chant when Rahul Gandhi entered Wankhede Stadium and saw him on the Big screen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Aaj wankhede stadium me rahul ko screen per dekh ke logo ne modi modi ki chanting saru kardi



Serves him right. While Modi is grinding away in Chattisgarh.. this guy is enjoying the cricket match. Just goes to show where does his priority lie!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Jason bourne said:


> BreakingNews It seems media missed @namo @namo chant when Rahul Gandhi entered Wankhede Stadium and saw him on the Big screen




Anything is possible when you have money for ad campaign, Put some supporters and make it look Namo is popular and wanted by people.


----------



## Levina

The unfortunate truth about the broadcast media!!

A very biased coverage is given to political parties due to higher authorities affiliations. And it's not just limited to Modi,i would include Salman khan and Sanjay Dutt to the list.While their cases were fought in the court, media created a sympathy wave for them out side.
But what surprises me in Modi's case is that for 10years these very same journos had made a career out of Modi bashing and have now back tracked.
Modi is a smart man,he used the trending Facebook and twitter mania to his advantage,he slwoly picked up fans on Facebook and then made his switch to TV.
Cant believe any of what is shown and written these days.Sometimes news is just created out of journalist's figment of imagination.


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Naaa...you're not on issue or based on to the points. The question of modi intentionally bringing in corrupt people even before the elections is not addressed by you. You're just trying to pepper it up, sweep it under the rug.



Yes this is the very same issue that I have addressed on a point to point basis for all the concerns you have raised.But your intrinsic double standard view on Modi and supreme love for congress even while fully accepting the fact that they have totally messed it up and also that their potential PM Rahul Gandhi is an a$hole has made you not see it or rather completely confused you as you claim.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> Yes this is the very same issue that I have addressed on a point to point basis for all the concerns you have raised.But your intrinsic double standard view on Modi and supreme love for congress even while fully accepting the fact that they have totally messed it up and also that their potential PM Rahul Gandhi is an a$hole has made you not see it or rather completely confused you as you claim.



No- instrinsic double standard view is yours- you're saying '100 % corruption free govt is impossible'- that's a systemic issue. Here the man himself is leading in an army of corrupt people and you still insists he is 'incorruptible'. Letting others steal money to keep their support is as bad as stealing that money yourself.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

[Bregs] said:


> Washington, Wed Nov 13 2013, 08:48 hrs
> 
> Two top members of a US Congress constituted commission on religious freedom have expressed sadness over nomination of Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi as the prime ministerial candidate of the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), terming him as the "poster boy" of India's failure to punish the violent.
> 
> 
> "It was another son of Gujarat, Mahatma Gandhi, who once offered a broad, tolerant vision for the country and its multi-religious society," wrote Katrina Lantos Swett and Mary Ann Glendon, in a special op-ed Special to CNN on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> "So, as 2014 draws nigh, whose vision will be embraced? Which India will prevail - that of religious freedom or religious intolerance? Time will tell," they wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> While Swett is Vice Chairwoman of the US Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIRF), Glendon is a USCIRF Commissioner. The op-ed "The two faces of India" was published on the blog of the popular CNN program "Global Public Square", which is run by eminent Indian American Fareed Zakaria.
> 
> 
> 
> "The poster child for India's failure to punish the violent remains Narendra Modi, who is Gujarat's chief minister - a post he held during the 2002 riots," they wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> "Gujarat's high court rapped the Modi administration for inaction and ordered compensation forreligious structures that suffered damage. In 2005, the US State Department agreed with the recommendation of USCIRF and others to revoke Modi's visa," they said.
> 
> 
> 
> "True, in April 2012, the highest court's Special Investigative Team failed to prove guilt against Modi and others in a case involving the deaths of nearly 70 people. But he remains implicated in other Gujarat-associated cases that have yet to be investigated or adjudicated," the op-ed said.
> 
> 
> 
> "That is why, more recently, 65 members of India's parliament wrote to President Barack Obama, requesting that he not issue Modi a visa. Sadly, despite all this, Gujarat's most controversial resident is the main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party candidate in India's 2014 prime ministerial election," Swett and Glendon wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> It was at the recommendation of USCIRF that the then Bush Administration had revoked the US visa of Modi, based on the allegation about his involvement in the 2002 Gujarat riots. USCIRF has maintained that the Obama Administration should continue the same policy.
> 
> 
> 'Narendra Modi is a poster boy of India's failure to punish the violent' - Indian Express




If this is the criteria, then India has long failed. As it failed to punish Sonia gandhi/Congress for Sikh riots, Mulayam for countless riots in UP. Laloo for Bihar riots, mayawati fro UP riots, Gehlot for rajasthan riots (200 incidents of religious violence in last 5 yrs), Dick vijay singh for all Mp riots during his tenure, Vearrappa moily for karnataka riots, janardhan reddy fro muslim riots in hyderabad so on and so fourth...

please shut the fuc*** up and go home!


----------



## CorporateAffairs

vsdave2302 said:


> Indian Elections 2014 - All about *Congress* & *Rahul Gandhi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

*Congress paid 500 Rs per labourer to attend shakti rally in haryana 

Haha Khangress cant get people to attend Rally , so they are too busy paying people to attend Rallies 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> - you're saying '100 % corruption free govt is impossible'- that's a systemic issue.


Yes that is totally true .This is what I think regarding the present scenario and exactly what I had expressed above numerous times.


> Here the man himself is leading in an army of corrupt people and you still insists he is 'incorruptible'.



He is not leading any army of corrupt people ,the present congress government is.This is precisely what I have disproved by giving you numerous instances from our electoral history.The fact that he has come back to power three times in a row with a consistent two third majority in is in itself a testament to the rather clean and good governance record that he has for himself in the past 12 years under his reign.This has been explained in detail by me several times but it seems that your alienation to facts,figures,logic and reasoning and also your personal hate for the individual has totally confused you rather than convince you.
But you cant let you personnel double standards for someone let you blame him for all the bad things that are not under his total control and also overlook all excellent things under his control.


> Letting others steal money to keep their support is as bad as stealing that money yourself.


Exactly.This is precisely what is happening in our country right now and that too in a biblical proportions ,to the extend to which the nation has never witnessed before .And this is being done by the party which has your first vote,under the leadership of the puppet MMS and their prince/PM in waiting RG whom you accept to be a big a$hole.
Therefore like I have mentioned a numerous times 
since every one knows that a 100% incorrupt govt is inexistent in this scenario,
we have to select the least possible corrupt government and also an incorrupt ,efficient ,capable,decisive and visionary leader who is competent enough to very well keep a check on the possible corrupt elements under him in an efficient and effective way preferably one with a proven track record.Thereby the choice becoming obvious for a totally impartial person.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> Yes that is totally true .This is what I think regarding the present scenario and exactly what I had expressed above numerous times.
> 
> He is not leading any army of corrupt people ,the present congress government is.This is precisely what I have disproved by giving you numerous instances from our electoral history.The fact that he has come back to power three times in a row with a consistent two third majority in is in itself a testament to the rather clean and good governance record that he has for himself in the past 12 years under his reign.This has been explained in detail by me several times but it seems that your alienation to facts,figures,logic and reasoning and also your personal hate for the individual has totally confused you rather than convince you.
> But you cant let you personnel double standards for someone let you blame him for all the bad things that are not under his total control and also overlook all excellent things under his control.
> Exactly.This is precisely what is happening in our country right now and that too in a biblical proportions ,to the extend to which the nation has never witnessed before .And this is being done by the party which has your first vote,under the leadership of the puppet MMS and their prince/PM in waiting RG whom you accept to be a big a$hole.
> Therefore like I have mentioned a numerous times
> since every one knows that a 100% incorrupt govt is inexistent in this scenario,
> we have to select the least possible corrupt government and also an incorrupt ,efficient ,capable,decisive and visionary leader who is competent enough to very well keep a check on the possible corrupt elements under him in an efficient and effective way preferably one with a proven track record.Thereby the choice becoming obvious for a totally impartial person.



So a man who is burnishing the careers of Yeddy and Nitin Gadakari is not putting together a team of corrupt people?


----------



## Star Wars

LoveIcon said:


> Modi is off topic - this thread is about Congress & Rahul Baba,



Tell that to COngress party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So a man who is burnishing the careers of Yeddy and Nitin Gadakari is not putting together a team of corrupt people?



If a corrupt person like Rajiv Gandhi can be choose to be PM of India by congress then how can you complaint for others?


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So a man who is burnishing the careers of Yeddy and Nitin Gadakari is not putting together a team of corrupt people?


First of all nobody has brushed up the carrer of Yeddy as of yet.Regarding Gadkari's carees he is one of the senior most leader of BJP whose career has been more or less intact for the past 25 years apart from a few up and downs.
If and when they happen then the responsibility will go to the collective national leadership of BJP and may be also NDA(this would include Raman Singh also whom you support) in an equal way since in BJP teams are not put up by any individual like RG or the Gandhi family does in congress but by their parliamentary board which is in turn elected by their national executive)A single leader no matter howmuchever senior and influential he is doen't have the power to over rule the collective decision like Rahul Gandi did with in haroic tearing of the bill even overruling the highest off ice of PM in India.
The best example being the appointment pf Modi which even the senior most leader of BJP was not able to stop since it was a collective decision.
And certainly not Modi whose decision to not suspend Ram jethmilani was easily overruled by the party because it was a collective decision and not an individual decision.
Please don't just go by what the media says.They would only write articles titled MODI does this.......MODI does that.......,because they are completely obsessed with him.


----------



## malgudi

Crowd chanting Modi Modi after Rahul Gandhi enters the stadium 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202326583155191

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

confound thinker said:


> en the responsibility will go to the collective national leadership of BJP and may be also NDA(this would include Raman Singh also whom you support) in an equal way since in BJP teams are not put up by any individual like RG or the Gandhi family does in congress but by their parliamentary board which is in turn elected by their national executive)A single leader no matter howmuchever senior and influential he is doen't have the power to over rule the collective decision like Rahul Gandi




Says who? 'Collective decison of BJP'- yeah that's what I said comes out of smoking too much pot. This is Yeddy's reqard for being a modi loyalist against advani. 

Bangalore: Posters show BS Yeddyurappa with Narendra Modi ahead of Sunday rally | NDTV.com


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> *Congress paid 500 Rs per labourer to attend shakti rally in haryana
> 
> Haha Khangress cant get people to attend Rally , so they are too busy paying people to attend Rallies*



lol.. Paisa Pappu ka.. vote Modi ka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Says who? 'Collective decison of BJP'-


Well that is the way it works in relatively non dynastic parties like BJP unlike congress where the family has all the power.


> yeah that's what I said comes out of smoking too much pot.


Again you are repeateldly making cheap,unnecessary and unrelated personal abuses,so please refrain from it.


> This is Yeddy's reqard for being a modi loyalist against advani.
> Bangalore: Posters show BS Yeddyurappa with Narendra Modi ahead of Sunday rally | NDTV.com


So you have pretty much proved my point with this source of yours but I wonder why have you posted this inspite of this.
Again please don't jump into conclusions based on the headlines of the Modi obsessed media .Please read the new carefully.It is clearly mentioned that
"The posters have been put up by a KJP member and even Yeddy said that he knows nothing about them."
and also BJP leaders saying "any decision to re-induct Yeddy into the party can only by taken by the party's central leadership"


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@Srinivas, @Star Wars, @Bangalore

Lovely new things about Modi's Gujarat!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Srinivas, @Star Wars, @Bangalore
> 
> Lovely new things about Modi's Gujarat!!!!!



Am not gonna watch that whole video...why don't you sum the whole thing up ?


----------



## IndoCarib

Again a Firstpost brain fart.

It is pattern. Anti Modi remarks are found only in Firstpost. Editor could be Robert Wadra !


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Am not gonna watch that whole video...why don't you sum the whole thing up ?



AMit Shah had the whole of CID, Police Force etc. track the private life of an unmarried woman- Gym, Shopping Mall etc. Shah says that 'Saheb' (Modi) wanted it. They tracked her, kept watch on her men, the hotel where she stayed, asked the man she was seeing to be thrown in jail etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> AMit Shah had the whole of CID, Police Force etc. track the private life of an unmarried woman- Gym, Shopping Mall etc. Shah says that 'Saheb' (Modi) wanted it. They tracked her, kept watch on her men, the hotel where she stayed, asked the man she was seeing to be thrown in jail etc.



Then make a case against Modi and let the courts decide , you don't need to be the judge ,jury and executioner .


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Then make a case against Modi and let the courts decide , you don't need to be the judge ,jury and executioner .



LIsten to the tapes and understand the mentality of the man you are supporting. This could be anyone's daughter or sister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> LIsten to the tapes and understand the mentality of the man you are supporting. This could be anyone's daughter or sister.



Why should i listen/believe to some you tube videos ? The man am supporting is a PM candidate from being a mere tea seller , i don't think i need anymore advice in understanding his mentality .. Elections are coming and these things will keep popping up , they need not be true ,until they are proved in the court of law.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Why should i listen/believe to some you tube videos ? The man am supporting is a PM candidate from being a mere tea seller , i don't think i need anymore advice in understanding his mentality .. Elections are coming and these things will keep popping up , they need not be true



This isn't some wild allegation. This has also been sumbitted by the police officer who led the efforts to the courts. You can be an ostritch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This isn't some wild allegation. This has also been sumbitted by the police officer who led the efforts to the courts. You can be an ostritch.



Any police officer can submit any report to court , you need to actually prove it in court as well  
Attacking Modi personally is only to be expected in the coming days . Stop being so Desperate , you cant blame someone blindfolded ... Its funny how you talk about Modi but become deaf , dumb and blind when it comes to Congress's blatant corruption and divisional politics ...


----------



## adwityagrata

Guynextdoor2 said:


> LIsten to the tapes and understand the mentality of the man you are supporting. This could be anyone's daughter or sister.



LOL. 100s of people are tapped and trailed by the police everyday. A lot of them are women too. They too are somebody's daughter or sister. There is nothing to show the trailing was not related to terror, criminal or political espionage. (the kind IB does for congress)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Any police officer can submit any report to court , you need to actually prove it in court as well
> Attacking Modi personally is only to be expected in the coming days . Stop being so Desperate , you cant blame someone blindfolded ... Its funny how you talk about Modi but become deaf , dumb and blind when it comes to Congress's blatant corruption and divisional politics ...



Congress blantant corruption, congress this and that. Unlike you, I'm the FIRST to say that congress is corrupt. Do you ever say that? DO you even try to understand the people you are supporting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Congress blantant corruption, congress this and that. Unlike you, I'm the FIRST to say that congress is corrupt. Do you ever say that? DO you even try to understand the people you are supporting?



First or not you still support those nation bleeding scum .. which makes you no different than what your blaming me ...

Only thing i can understand you want to somehow make me believe Modi is a pervert , isn't that right .. We don't even know the reason behind the trailing and the govt.version and the reasons behind it ... There is no point in blindly blaming someone just because you got an opportunity , open a case, figure out what happened , and if the whole thing is true then ill decide whom to support ...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> First or not you still support those nation bleeding scum .. which makes you no different than what your blaming me ...
> 
> Only thing i can understand you want to somehow make me believe Modi is a pervert , isn't that right .. We don't even know the reason behind the trailing and the govt.version and the reasons behind it ... There is no point in blindly blaming someone just because you got an opportunity , open a case, figure out what happened , and if the whole thing is true then ill decide whom to support ...



The whole thing is true.... what makes them perverts is not that someone wanted to sleep with someone, but that the entire police force from IG down to SP to lower was put to tracking a woman who didn't want the affair. So punch drunk with power...


----------



## adwityagrata

Star Wars said:


> First or not you still support those nation bleeding scum .. which makes you no different than what your blaming me ...
> 
> Only thing i can understand you want to somehow make me believe Modi is a pervert , isn't that right .. We don't even know the reason behind the trailing and the govt.version and the reasons behind it ... There is no point in blindly blaming someone just because you got an opportunity , open a case, figure out what happened , and if the whole thing is true then ill decide whom to support ...



The whole thing is about * Jailed Anti Modi IAS officer Pradeep Shah and his Jailed IPS brother Kuldip Shah  

The 'mysterious' girl is no other than Mansi Soni who was the architect of the land which Pradeep Shah had sanctioned to modify and do some landscaping. 

This is an old case that has been blow over and fallen flat on its face.  ..........its just an attempt to pour old wine in new bottle.*


There was a attempt to malign Modi using this same allegation in 2007 state elections ....... Modi won that state election convincingly. 

The attempt now is to malign him when he is fighting National elections ........but using the same old allegations that has thoroughly been discredited.  .......how desperate does one get ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brahmos_2

LOL!!!..

Crowd Shouts Modi - Modi when Rahul Gandhi enters Wankhede Stadium to watch cricket match..





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202326583155191

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*No 1 to No 10 on our hit-list is Narendra Modi, he allegedly told investigators*




> After he was arrested, Yasin Bhatkal, the alleged co-founder of the Indian Mujahideen, reportedly told Bihar police officers who the terror group's main target is. "Narendra Modi is first on the list...second is Narendra Modi...all the way upto No 10, it is only Modi," he said, according to senior policemen who interrogated him.
> 
> Bhatkal was arrested in August from Bihar near the border with Nepal. The operation to find one of India's most-wanted men was a collaboration between the state police and the National Investigating Agency or NIA. He is now in jail in Delhi.
> 
> Other alleged operatives of the Mujahideen have revealed through the years that the group sees its mission as retribution for the 2002 communal riots of Gujarat, in which hundreds of Muslims were killed during Mr Modi's first term as the chief minister. He is now in the midst of his fourth.
> 
> Investigators are relying on some of the information Bhatkal allegedly disclosed to help unmask the matrix of terrorists who planned and executed last month's bomb blasts in Patna. Six people were killed and nearly 80 injured in and around the venue of a massive rally for Mr Modi, the BJP's choice for prime minister. (Patna blasts: investigators want to interrogate former police officer)
> 
> Mr Modi was not hurt. Like other senior BJP leaders, he reached the public park after the last of eight bombs exploded. (Gujarat Police blames counterparts in Bihar for being indifferent to Narendra Modi's security)
> 
> The National Investigating Agency, which is handling the case along with the Bihar Police, believes that the Mujahideen -and specifically a new cell incubated in neighbouring Jharkhand- is behind the terror attack, though the group has not claimed responsibility. (Patna blasts planned on instant messaging site: investigators)
> 
> Sources say that Bhatkal and other alleged Mujahideen men arrested after the Patna blasts have revealed that though Mr Modi remains the main target on their hit-list, there were no plans for a suicide bomber to strike during his visit to Patna. (After Patna, Indian Mujahideen had big terror strikes planned, claim investigators)
> No 1 to No 10 on our hit-list is Narendra Modi, he allegedly told investigators | NDTV.com



_Modi was right when he said it's going to be CBI & Indian Mujahideen who are going to fight election against him. Proxies for Congress indeed..._


----------



## Puchtoon

*Rahul Enters Wankhede ,Crowd Chants Modi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

*Facebook Profile*

Dhiraj Nathani | Facebook


----------



## heisenberg

cloud_9 said:


> ^^ Looks like the BJP dream of fighting corruption is over.Badal and Chautala the most corrupt in the NW India will be their allies


i m from haryana..beleive me INLD is far better than congress...especially in making roads


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Congress finally doing what they do best...slimy m*&%# F&^%$. 

*BJP will be forced to rethink its PM candidate: Sibal*

Congress today said BJP will be forced to rethink its prime ministerial candidate if snooping allegations against former Gujarat minister Amit Shah were true and demanded a CBI inquiry into the issue. 

Shah was today accused of misusing his powers and police machinery for illegal surveillance of a young woman in 2009. 

"If these claims are true, it is a very serious allegation and BJP will be forced to rethink their PM candidate," Law Minister Kapil Sibal told reporters. 

"BJP accusing us of dirty tricks is expected, but this is what they did with Tehelka and Tarun Tejpal also. Why would a father want his daughter stalked? This issue has to be investigated," the senior Congress leader said. 


heisenberg said:


> i m from haryana..beleive me INLD is far better than congress...especially in making roads



I think Highway Authority is best in making roads, don't you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*You will suffer electric shock if you press non-Congress buttons on EVMs, Ajit Jogi warns voters*

RAIGARH: Returning officer of Kunkuri assembly constituency in Chhattisgarh has served a notice on senior Congress leader and former chief minister Ajit Jogi for allegedly violating the poll code by misleading tribal voters over functioning of EVMs when they cast their vote.

BJP had filed a complaint against Jogi in this regard. According to election officials, addressing a public meeting in Kunkuri constituency of Jashpur district on November 11, Jogi had said people will suffer an electric shock if they press buttons on EVMs, other than that of the Congress candidate in the fray, while exercising their franchise.

BJP has accused Jogi of threatening the electorate to vote in favour of the Congress candidate contesting from the seat by making the remarks, said collector and district election officer LS Ken.

"BJP in its complaint stated that while addressing people, Jogi asked them to press the button bearing 'Punja chhap' — the Congress symbol of hand — on EVMs. He told them that they will receive an electric shock if they press buttons next to other symbols on EVMs except that of Congress," the collector added.

The notice was issued to Jogi on Tuesday by returning officer BP Mourya after verifying the videography of the programme, seeking his reply in this connection, Ken said.

He said future course of action would depend upon Jogi's reply.

Kunkuri seat will be going to polls in the second and final phase on November 19.

BJP has accused that the statement of Jogi has generated a sense of fear among tribal voters in the assembly segment and they are nervous over using EVMs.

You will suffer electric shock if you press non-Congress buttons on EVMs, Ajit Jogi warns voters - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## adwityagrata

Soumitra said:


> *You will suffer electric shock if you press non-Congress buttons on EVMs, Ajit Jogi warns voters*
> 
> RAIGARH: Returning officer of Kunkuri assembly constituency in Chhattisgarh has served a notice on senior Congress leader and former chief minister Ajit Jogi for allegedly violating the poll code by misleading tribal voters over functioning of EVMs when they cast their vote.
> 
> BJP had filed a complaint against Jogi in this regard. According to election officials, addressing a public meeting in Kunkuri constituency of Jashpur district on November 11, Jogi had said people will suffer an electric shock if they press buttons on EVMs, other than that of the Congress candidate in the fray, while exercising their franchise.
> 
> BJP has accused Jogi of threatening the electorate to vote in favour of the Congress candidate contesting from the seat by making the remarks, said collector and district election officer LS Ken.
> 
> "BJP in its complaint stated that while addressing people, Jogi asked them to press the button bearing 'Punja chhap' — the Congress symbol of hand — on EVMs. He told them that they will receive an electric shock if they press buttons next to other symbols on EVMs except that of Congress," the collector added.
> 
> The notice was issued to Jogi on Tuesday by returning officer BP Mourya after verifying the videography of the programme, seeking his reply in this connection, Ken said.
> 
> He said future course of action would depend upon Jogi's reply.
> 
> Kunkuri seat will be going to polls in the second and final phase on November 19.
> 
> BJP has accused that the statement of Jogi has generated a sense of fear among tribal voters in the assembly segment and they are nervous over using EVMs.
> 
> You will suffer electric shock if you press non-Congress buttons on EVMs, Ajit Jogi warns voters - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site



OMG .........this is CRIMINAL. 

I do not care what party this B@stard belongs to ...... he MUST be Debard from EVER Participating in Elections and must thrown in Jail for spreading such Fear among the poor illiterate triabals in a Maoist infested zone. 

No wonder tribal in Chhattisgarh has become maoist terrorists. WTF is the EC doing about such a serious allegation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

adwityagrata said:


> OMG .........this is CRIMINAL.
> 
> I do not care what party this B@stard belongs to ...... he MUST be Debard from EVER Participating in Elections and must thrown in Jail for spreading such Fear among the poor illiterate triabals in a Maoist infested zone.
> 
> No wonder tribal in Chhattisgarh has become maoist terrorists. WTF is the EC doing about such a serious allegation.



Nothing but age old trick of fear politics used by Congressis. Keeping people poor, underprivileged & illiterate helps these guys to use the kinda vile & spiteful tricks they are using here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> *You will suffer electric shock if you press non-Congress buttons on EVMs, Ajit Jogi warns voters*
> 
> RAIGARH: Returning officer of Kunkuri assembly constituency in Chhattisgarh has served a notice on senior Congress leader and former chief minister Ajit Jogi for allegedly violating the poll code by misleading tribal voters over functioning of EVMs when they cast their vote.
> 
> BJP had filed a complaint against Jogi in this regard. According to election officials, addressing a public meeting in Kunkuri constituency of Jashpur district on November 11, Jogi had said people will suffer an electric shock if they press buttons on EVMs, other than that of the Congress candidate in the fray, while exercising their franchise.
> 
> BJP has accused Jogi of threatening the electorate to vote in favour of the Congress candidate contesting from the seat by making the remarks, said collector and district election officer LS Ken.
> 
> "BJP in its complaint stated that while addressing people, Jogi asked them to press the button bearing 'Punja chhap' — the Congress symbol of hand — on EVMs. He told them that they will receive an electric shock if they press buttons next to other symbols on EVMs except that of Congress," the collector added.
> 
> The notice was issued to Jogi on Tuesday by returning officer BP Mourya after verifying the videography of the programme, seeking his reply in this connection, Ken said.
> 
> He said future course of action would depend upon Jogi's reply.
> 
> Kunkuri seat will be going to polls in the second and final phase on November 19.
> 
> BJP has accused that the statement of Jogi has generated a sense of fear among tribal voters in the assembly segment and they are nervous over using EVMs.
> You will suffer electric shock if you press non-Congress buttons on EVMs, Ajit Jogi warns voters - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site



Fucking douchebag should hang himself ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

Bang Galore said:


> Thanks for the shout out but these kinds of discussions go nowhere here. The debate seems completely polarised between the many BJP supporters & the fewer Congress supporters here to a point where everything lands in the gutter within the first few posts. The same kind of intolerance that is shown by certain members of political parties at an dissenting opinion is replicated almost faithfully here too.
> 
> As for the opinion on Narendra Modi & Rahul Gandhi, neither are the best their party can offer up. However Modi seems here to stay for now & while RG may or may not be a candidate, I think the Congress would be much better served with Chidambaram as a PM, if they do win. On the BJP side, I would think someone like Manohar Parrikar would have all the positives of Modi without the negative but public perception at this time is backing Modi. Those who oppose Modi completely are very unlikely to vote BJP regardless of who their candidate is, those who will, seem to be on Modi's side even if there is some ambivalence in some quarters. The Congress has lost the economic plot more than a bit in this term and with that gone, they have very little to convince people for another shot which is why they are falling back on their old tricks of populism & pandering. Modi while being on a much sounder economic platform does not come across as being well rounded enough to be a PM, atleast not until now. Maybe that will change but we need to wait & see. The baggage he brings in is not inconsiderable & will bring adverse international attention, atleast in the beginning. However the most distasteful part seems to be a proliferation of his supporters who seem unable to discuss without landing up in the gutter with invectives & personal attacks and an absolute intolerance for dissent _(something that one congress supporter here also seems to revel in)_. We will all be poorer not being able to discuss, appreciate & make allowance for contrary opinions. Vajpayee was a master of that craft _(probably the last master)_, unfortunately, it seems to have gone out with him.



There are many people willing to have a debate and if u focus upon people who abuse on their emotions,then thats what you look for.

P Chdiambaram is a brazen crook and a silly tosser,he is such a notorious asshole who couldn't even pay money and win his LS seat and then did some horrible stuff to win.

Nobody from the congress have stature and aukaat to match Modi.

Manohar Parikkar,nice guy,technocrat and if he cant handle a bunch of Nigerians,then what good is it?


----------



## cloud_9

heisenberg said:


> i m from haryana..beleive me INLD is far better than congress...especially in making roads


We are talking about corruption.


----------



## cloud_9

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I think Highway Authority is best in making roads, don't you think?


How many NH's are there in the country and Haryana alone.PWD's are responsible for most of the road laying in states.


----------



## [Bregs]

PTI : Washington, Sat Nov 16 2013, 15:33 hrs


*Republican leaders have denied extending an invitation to Narendra Modi to address Congressional leaders and Indian-Americans via video link next week and accused a US-based supporter of the BJP's prime ministerial candidate of "misrepresenting" their party*.

*Chicago-based Shalli Kumar, a supporter of Modi, has been served with a "cease and desist" letter by the office of Congresswoman Cathy McMorris Rodgers advising him to stop misrepresenting the Republican party and one of its top lawmakers.*

Amidst mounting criticism from secular forces, Republican party leaders yesterday said that they have not invited Modi to address them via video link at the Capitol Hill on November 19, in what could be a major embarrassment for the Gujarat Chief Minister.

Kumar, who had earlier this year taken a group of Republican lawmakers to Gandhinagar for meeting Modi, was sent the cease and desist letter by Rodgers, after it was brought to her notice that the Indian-American has issued a flyer in which he had inappropriately used the House seal and also put names and pictures of several top Republican lawmakers without their permission.

However, in a letter, which was circulated along with Kumar's invitation letter, Rodgers had mentioned about "Bharat Divas" and the invitation to Modi to address the Indian- American-community and the Congressional leaders via video link. Rodgers' office did not respond to questions on this letter.

A close associate of Modi in the US confirmed that the Gujarat Chief Minister was not addressing the controversial Capitol Hill meeting.

"He (Modi) will not address the November 19 event," Jagdish Sewani of the Indian-American Public Affairs Committee, said.

"Please be assured that Mr Modi has not been invited to address the House GOP Meetup. We have sent a 'cease and desist' letter to Mr Shalli Kumar advising him to stop misrepresenting the GOP Conference and Chairman McMorris Rodgers," Nicolas D Muzin, Director of Outreach & Coalitions, House Republican Conference, said in an email.

The email was in response to some Indian-Americans who had raised the issue of Modi being invited to address the Republican Party's annual meet at the Capitol Hill for Indian- Americans.

"Additionally, I believe he (Kumar) is in violation of ethics rules regarding improper use of the Congressional seal, stationary, and indicia. I have been in touch with the House Committee on Administration about steps we can take to properly distance ourselves from his actions," Muzin said in the email.

Congressman Pete Sessions in a statement distanced himself from the November 19 event called "Bharat Divas" at the Capitol Hill organised by the National Indian American Public Policy Institute (NIAPPI) headed by Kumar.

This event was being organised on the same day when Rogers and Ed Royce, Chairman of the House Foreign Affairs Committee, had invited scores of Indian-Americans from across the country at the "Indian-American Meetup".

'The Indian-American Meetup', organised by the Republican party Conference and the House Foreign Affairs Committee, is scheduled to be addressed by top Republican leaders.

"The Meetup will provide a unique opportunity for leaders of Indian-American communities across the country to connect with Members of Congress to discuss legislative and policy priories, both on the domestic and foreign policy fronts," an invitation letter signed jointly by Rodgers and Royce, said.

"We want to hear about the issues that are important to you, so that we can work together to secure a more prosperous America," the invitation said.

In his flyer attached with the "Bharat Divas" invitation letter, Kumar named and put pictures of several top Republican lawmakers as expected attendees. Many of them yesterday said they were not aware.

"It has come to my attention that the NIAPPI recently used my name and image on an invitation to an event that it is hosting in Washington, DC, on November 19. At no point in time did I agree to attend this event, nor did I approve of the use of my name or image on this invitation," Congressman Sessions said in a statement.

"Further, I did not see the invitation until it had been distributed publicly. Had I known that my name and image were on this invitation before it was distributed, I would have requested that they both be removed," he said.

"Additionally, I have contacted NIAPPI to request that they remove my name and image from this invitation and that they explicitly ask my approval before using my name or image in any of their materials going forward," Sessions said.

Kumar could not be reached either by phone or email.

Meanwhile in a letter to House of Representative Speaker John Boehner and Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, the Coalition Against Genocide complained that the promotional material for the "Bharat Divas", carries the seal of the US House of Representatives, as well as pictures of the top leadership of the Republican Party, including those of Speaker John Boehner and House Majority Leader Eric Cantor.

"We urge you to issue a statement distancing yourself from the event and the organisers, and ensure that you do not aid and abet a misrepresentation of the Republican Party's position on India," the Coalition said in a letter yesterday.

"One of the deeply alarming aspects of this event is that all the 'senior leaders' from India invited to this event are associated with the Hindutva supremacist movement and its political wing, the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), including Chief Minister Narendra Modi of Gujarat, who will address the gathering via satellite video," the letter said.

The matter has been taken up seriously with the organisers of the "Bharat Divas" and they have been asked to remove it immediately.



Republican party denies inviting Narendra Modi to address leaders - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

*Okay*......


----------



## adwityagrata

This is an internal American political matter between Republican party members. Why should Modi be embarrassed ? .......what is the point of this article ?


----------



## Parul

Let him become our PM, then same people will say: Welcome NAMO.


----------



## [Bregs]

This public humiliation of PM candidate is ridiculous and avoidable


----------



## adwityagrata

Flamingo said:


> Let him become our PM, then same people will say: Welcome NAMO.



How does it matter if US say welcome or not ? It should matter only if you are an US citizen. 


[Bregs] said:


> This public humiliation of PM candidate is ridiculous and avoidable



This is public humiliation of Americans and Republican party members. How is this any relevant to Indian PM candidate ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Heard in a news that in delhi rally PAPPU start talking and people started leaving  some one said just listen to what mr gandhi has to say ... Is it true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Owl Baba Rally @ Flop show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Jason bourne said:


> Heard in a news that in delhi rally PAPPU start talking and people started leaving  some one said just listen to what mr gandhi has to say ... Is it true ?





Flamingo said:


> Owl Baba Rally @ Flop show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oFFbEAT

Congress thinks, *'Bharat Ratna'* is their personal property just like *Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel*.....they actually think, India is their personal property....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Janmejay

idiot congress,they have crossed all limits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Rahul Gandhi Delhi rally: People leave venue, Rahul winds up speech in 6 minutes*

*



Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi today had to finish his election speech inb six minutes as listeners began leaving the venue as soon as he started speaking.




Rahul's rally was held near Virat Cinema ground in Dakshinpuri, Ambedkar Nagar, a Dalit constituency of Delhi.

In his speech Rahul Gandhi praised the work done by Sheila Dikshit government in the last 15 years and specifically mentioned infrastructural developments that have taken place under Congress rule.

He said, the whole infrastructure in Delhi was transformed. 130 new flyovers have been built apart from Delhi Metro. 

,Rahul Gandhi said, Right to information was introduced by UPA and has given power to the people.

Comparing UPA with NDA, he said "UPA has built 3 times more roads in comparison with NDA rule"’. "BJP only talks while Congress believes in action’’, he added.

Rahul Gandhi Delhi rally: People leave venue, Rahul winds up speech in 6 minutes

Click to expand...


Pappu is doing more damage to Congress's poll prospects than any of their opponents. Time for Congress to send him on a gardening leave....
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> Heard in a news that in delhi rally PAPPU start talking and people started leaving  some one said just listen to what mr gandhi has to say ... Is it true ?



Some one who pleaded is non other then Sheila Dikshit ... 






NDTV is reporting Rahuls rally has just 20% seat occupied ... But Modijis had a Housefull even after audience had to pay 10 rs for entry to listen him... 


There is News that Rahul is paying 100-200 Rs for people to attend his rally ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Some one who pleaded is non other then Sheila Dikshit ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTV is reporting Rahuls rally has just 20% seat occupied ... But Modijis had a Housefull even after audience had to pay 10 rs for entry to listen him...
> 
> 
> There is News that Rahul is paying 100-200 Rs for people to attend his rally ...



Just listening to Modi's speech in Bangalore rally. 3,50,000 people paid a tenner each, raising a massive amount of 35 lac rupees towards the construction of statue of unity. You can imagine the strength of Modi's crowd.

On one hand you have people paying to hear Modi... & on the other hand people refusing Rahul's rupees to hear him! wow... what a contrasting situation!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

_Why spooking the voter cannot be his opponents' only strategy_
The first person to call me that September morning in 2002 was a friend who had been present at a political (NDA) dinner the previous night and said I was under attack there from many BJP ministers. Apparently, the only ones to rise to my defence instinctively were Sushma Swaraj and Arun Shourie, also members of the Vajpayee cabinet. The first, my friend since 1977 and a distinguished senior on the Panjab University campus but an exact contemporary professionally: she won her first election to the Haryana assembly and became a junior minister almost the same month that I joined this paper as a cub reporter in the same city, Chandigarh. The second, much more than just a friend, philosopher and guide, a teacher through life and to whom I owe, among many good turns, the most wonderful of them all, my tour of duty in the Northeast between 1981-83 for this paper. The conversation at that dinner was about something I was supposed to have said in a speech in Pakistan. And it wasn't nice. L.K. Advani had complained, in particular, that I had boasted that I, and this newspaper, would "sort out" Narendra Modi, so nobody need worry about him. Also, that George Fernandes (then defence minister) had brought it up in the cabinet earlier that week, even passing around some printouts that showed I had described him in Pakistan as a "buddhu rakshas (stupid monster)". The speech was delivered in the course of a series of public events in Islamabad, Lahore and Karachi to mark the launching of the Daily Times, edited by Najam and Jugnu Sethi, among the bravest and most liberal journalists you'd find anywhere, and owned by Salman Taseer (later assassinated by religious thugs). I was only the third and the least significant or eminent of the three speakers invited from India, N. Ram of The Hindu and Arundhati Roy being the other two.

Since Advani is one of our most accessible leaders ever, I called him to check what had caused this. He said, besides whatever else I may have said, two things stood out as objectionable in particular. One, "George was really upset" with my description of him, and that I had boasted I, this newspaper and the Indian media would fix Modi. And then Advani said he wouldn't have been so disappointed if Arundhati or Ram had said such things. "Kintu Shekharji, aap se aisi apeksha nahin thhi... (But we didn't expect this from you)". It was all very polite and dignified and he added that I should also call George.

Which I did at once, and asked George that "buddhu" was alright, but would anybody in Pakistan ever understand the meaning of "rakshas", so why would I describe him as such? He said I had a point, but this is what he had read in an article posted on Rediff.com by Varsha Bhosle (Asha Bhosle's right-wing daughter who died, sadly, in October 2012, allegedly having committed suicide).

Here are the facts of that story. The first offence, the insult to George Fernandes, was all fiction. Somebody in the audience had asked Ram what he thought of his defence minister's idea of a "limited war" with Pakistan. Remember, this was mid-August 2002 and, following the Parliament attack, our forces were massed on the border with live ammunition under Op Parakram. Ram said it was a "stupid" and "monstrous" idea. There is no way he would have used buddhu or rakshas, given that his Hindi is no better than my Tamil. He never used that description for George, and certainly I hadn't even spoken on this. But the second charge, I stood "guilty" of. At least prima facie. And this was also in response to an audience question.

"You keep praising India's democracy all the time," asked this concerned woman, "but what will happen to your democracy if Modi comes to power? Shouldn't we Pakistanis and your Muslims worry?"

"Don't worry about our democracy and Modi, ma'am," I said. "We have institutions to deal with Modi if he threatens our democracy and its values of liberal secularism... we have the judiciary, Parliament, Election Commission, and also us, the free media. You can trust India's institutions to deal with any such challenges now," I said. And then added, in some exasperation, as that question was being asked often on that visit (just months after the Gujarat riots), "You don't worry about Modi. Please leave him to us Indians and our institutions."

That is all there was to that "offensive" statement, and I am quite happy to repeat it even today. Except, I now have to address campaigners of the Congress party who are building their entire 2014 election campaign on a Modi paranoia. That he will come to power and ruin our democracy, break up our country and sully every liberal value the founding fathers built this republic on. It is not for me to take a call on who the people of India should choose to lead them next year. But the fact is, whoever it is will have to work within the parameters of the Constitution and uphold its core values, whether he likes them or not. Because a democracy is neither made nor destroyed by individuals. It is built around institutions that sustain and nurture it, and protect it in case of an assault by any monsters, whether buddhu or wise. Tested by dictatorial individuals and forces, as India was during Indira Gandhi's Emergency, these institutions emerged even stronger, thereby making our democracy even more unassailable. Howsoever formidable Modi may be, he cannot be like the Indira Gandhi of 1975 with a brute majority. And she also failed.

It is because the voters know this well that the Congress party's current, single-point campaign, built on the Gabbar-isation of Modi, is not working. After ruling India for 10 years uninterrupted, you cannot merely scare India into voting for you. Those that fear Modi, notably the Muslims, will vote to defeat him anyway. They do not need a reminder, and Modi is unlikely to be able to calm them unless he finds a way of seeking some sort of closure to 2002, which until now he has shown no inclination to do. But the Congress cannot win a third term just by scaring us all of Modi. Because 2014 is a far cry from 1984. And because we are not scared of Modi, even those who won't vote for him. And surely, we will deal with him, or anybody else, from any party, Congress, BJP, Third Front, who threatens to become a monster. To win power in 2014, you need a much wider, affirmative agenda.



I had taken a few months off on a sabbatical between 1993 and '94 to write a monograph for the London-based International Institute for Strategic Studies (Adelphi Paper 293, 'India Redefines its Role', OUP, January 1995). This is when the BJP was a rising power post-Ayodhya. I had analysed this in detail and recklessly stuck my neck out to say that while the BJP would come to power, you need have no larger worries as India would make the party change a lot more when it's in power than it would be able to change India. Second, that the BJP was riding a peculiar surge, whereby it looked as if India's large majority of Hindus had acquired a minority complex. Vajpayee flattered me by referring to this argument from the monograph (with due credit and citation) in his brilliant defence of the NDA (although that first government fell in 13 days) and held forth in some detail on why the majority had acquired this minority complex. He talked about how it was important now to challenge this division of the Indian mind between majority and minorities. In his prime ministership, he genuinely wanted to deliver on this promise. But Gujarat 2002 blotted his report card. And he never forgave Modi. Or even himself, for his inability to ensure adherence to rajdharma after talking about it in Ahmedabad.

I would repeat both these points once again now. The more the anti-Modi forces work towards polarisation, the more they bring back the majority's minority complex. It helps their adversary rather than harming him. At the same time, if at all he were to be voted to power next year, India and its institutions would change Modi (and even his BJP) rather than him being able to change India. That's why fear can't be the key to the voters' mind in 2014. It will be a positive, considered choice from the options on offer.


National Interest: Or else, Modi - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

watch how Sheila Dikshit is pleading with the public... really funny

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## [Bregs]

“Walk up the stairs to the balcony, making as little noise possible,” a volunteer cautioned, repeating the warning for latecomers to the controlled harmony of a literary discussion. We are at the Experimental Theatre of the NCPA, where writers Nilanjan Mukhopadhyay, Pavan Verma and Tavleen Singh are engaged in a discussion moderated by Ankita Mukerji.


As we tip-toe past sound engineers, volunteers staring wearily at the ceiling and a line of people looking impassively at their phones and animatedly at the panel in turns, there’s a sudden roar of voices. “Has the panel been thrown open to the audience, is it already over,” I wonder. That’s when author Nilanjan Mukhopadhyay’s voice swims over others, saying emphatically, “But he has indeed demonised history.”

Who is ‘he’ here? No prizes for guessing, it’s Narendra Modi. No wonder then that this session of the Tata Literature Festival sounds less like a literary discussion and more a TV news debate. 

At a session titled, ‘The Making of Modi: Myth or Magic’, the panelists brought alive a spirited discussion on the appropriateness of the Gujarat chief minister as a national leader. Somewhat mirroring the polarisation that debates on Modi always throw up, the audience – not more than 100 people – was sharply divided. 

The panel too was somewhat slanted, with Verma and Mukhopadhyay being strong critics of Modi, and Singh a spirited supporter. The audience couldn’t help but occasionally break into the discussion to voice either approval or disapproval of what was being discussed on stage. 

Singh tried to emphasise how the Gujarat CM has been ‘demonised’ by the mainstream media, and Mukhopadhyay retorted by pointing out that Modi, especially in his recent slew of speeches has said and done things that amount to ‘demonising history’. Possibly referring to the several gaffes in historical facts that Modi has made of late and his blatant attempt to declare Vallabhbhai Patel as a leader wronged by the Congress, Mukhopadhyay added that the contention that Modi has moved on from the 2002 riots doesn’t hold water, for several reasons.

Mukhopadhyay referred to Modi’s recent speeches, and deftly pointed out that Modi’s rhetoric still reeks of a blatant disapproval for Muslims. A point raised by others in the past, he said, while launching acerbic attacks on the Congress and its mismanagement of the country, Modi refers to the Gandhi family as ‘sultanate’, and Rahul Gandhi as the ‘shehzada’, thereby immediately aligning what he thinks is wrong and hate-worthy with aspects of Muslim cultural history. Verma asked, “He could have said Yuvraj, or Rajkumar, there are several words that don’t directly refer to the Muslim cultural history to describe dynasty, but he didn’t.”

He added that what Modi has been gunning for, a more balanced Centre-State relationship, where the state governments – both Congress and non-Congress – have an equal say in polic- making, is a demand that has existed for a very long time. Modi’s demands are nothing new in that regard. “Let me be very honest, a 5 year-old-child can stand up and give a speech on the Congress’ failures. That’s no great achievement,” pointed out Verma to a round of applause. And voicing an apprehension that echoes in the minds of fence-sitters and Modi-haters alike, the question about Modi’s national economic model came up. 

Singh, at the very beginning of the conversation, had contended that like Nehru, Modi was a leader who has come up with a ‘new economic agenda’. To this, Verma asked what was the nature of that agenda, and while Modi’s vision is a Congress-free government, would he also care to outline what a Congress-free country would imply in terms of new economic policies.

Failing to bolster his claim with facts, Singh fell back upon Modi’s rhetoric to point out that the Gujarat CM has been talking of prosperity as opposed to the UPA’s poverty-alleviation pitch. “That is a compelling argument,” she said. And added, “There are times I think this man doesn’t have a single democratic bone in his body, how is he going to lead a country. At the same time, I am confronted with the dismal state of the nation…”

Expectedly, the discussion around Modi meandered to his culpability in the 2002 Gujarat riots, with Mukhopadhyay and Verma suggesting that though he might not have orchestrated the riots, he never apologised for his government’s failure to rein in the violence. To this, Singh, quipped, “Did the Congress apologise for 1984? In 1984, what happened in Delhi was a pogrom. An organised movement to kill Sikhs and 3000 died, did Rajiv Gandhi apologise?” 

Singh didn’t mention that Manmohan Singh, as a representative of the Congress-led government, has apologised to the Sikhs, saying, “I have no hesitation in apologising to the Sikh community. I apologise not only to the Sikh community, but to the whole Indian nation because what took place in 1984 is the negation of the concept of nationhood enshrined in our Constitution.” 

However, in the entire exchange for and against Modi, it became mostly clear that most Modi supporters are of the opinion that if the devil has been given a chance to run the country, the deep blue sea can hardly be denied an opportunity. As a result, instead of looking at what could be political alternatives, as a country we are better off choosing from the two equally ugly sides of the same coin. 

After the discussion was thrown open to the audience, there were voices that indignantly rose in criticism of Mukhopadhyay and Verma. A lady who identified herself as a Jew said rather angrily that the panelists had no right to liken Modi to Hitler, who is considered a mass murderer in history.

However, it needs to be pointed out that in a section where the rally numbers of Modi were being discussed, Singh was asked if the numbers would translate into votes. “Five lakh people attend every rally,” she said hinting that the nation has struck a chord with Modi.

Verma pointed out that the biggest rallies that history has seen belonged to Hitler and questioned whether this meant he was good for his country.

A slew of other voices expressed their willingness to see Modi as the PM and criticised the media for being ‘unfair’ on him and his supporters. Following which Anil Dharker, founder of the festival asked, “Is 1984 the only reason for voting Modi?” He had just given voice to a criticism that most BJP supporters tend to brush aside.

As the panel ended, two young girls walked up to Tavleen Singh complimenting her for holding fort in anti-Modi tirade, apparently. “Ma’am you should write a book on the real meaning of democracy in India. Everything you said was right. We shouted, we banged the chair and wanted to speak but it seems the microphones were reserved in this event,” they complained.

It’s another story that the only people who got to speak from the audience, except Dharker, were ones who hurled stinging criticism at Mukhopadhyay, Verma and the ‘media’ and vowed to salvage Modi from the wrongs of his detractors. False sense of victimhood, anyone?


Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/a...-for-modi-1234615.html?utm_source=ref_article


----------



## Guynextdoor2

People planning to go Modi rally- please don't take your women friends etc. with you- Sure you can go ahead and crowd to show your support, but you don't wanna take the risk of him actually 'noticing' your women friends. He might start putting his IG in-charge of stalking them, you may find it difficult to vote for him after that.* Let there be a rule in MODI RALLIES from now AND POSTERS WITH DISCLAIMER- ONLY MEN ALLOWED. BRNG WOMEN AT YOUR OWN RISK!!*


Amit Shah snooping allegation: Congress attacks Modi, seeks SC probe | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

MODI cabinet most progressive cabinet. New Inspector General in charge of Snooping and Stalking unmarried women must be a woman to facilitate 'efficiency' of operations!


----------



## [Bregs]

Feku reaction on this sleaze is that congress is jealous of his popularity, what he did in riots in gujarat and how he goes personal against his opponents, he forgets all this very easily while blaming others

Sins committed in past comes to haunt you in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

[Bregs] said:


> Feku reaction on this sleaze is that congress is jealous of his popularity, what he did in riots in gujarat and how he goes personal against his opponents, he forgets all this very easily while blaming others
> 
> Sins committed in past comes to haunt you in future


 
I think this is a social service message. I request the thread title to be changed to 'Protect Indian Mothers and daughters Campaign'. It' so easy three steps:

a) Don't take women to Modi Rallies
b) Women to wear Burkhas on other occasions when they might meet Modi
c) Women to put only pictures of disfigured invalids on facebook to prevent unwarranted ateention from modi

With these 3 steps you can secure yourself against Modi and IG in-charge of pimping for CM!!! it's so simple!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Guynextdoor2 ,[Bregs] brain dead idiots ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

eowyn said:


> Guynextdoor2 ,[Bregs] brain dead idiots ..


 
I beseech her not to wear so much Makeup- If modi 'notices' her, she'll be in trouble


----------



## IndoCarib

mutual admiration club of [Bregs] & Guynextdoor2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> mutual admiration club of [Bregs] & Guynextdoor2.


 
I hope you visit modi rally in Bangalore man. Just make sure you're the only one!


----------



## Marigold

Very Good move!! But why stop with Lata Mangeshkar alone? Now Congress should start contacting other recipients of the Bharat Ratna and the Padma awards and ask their political affiliations. Those not swearing allegiance to the Congress should immediately be stripped of their awards. In case the recipient of the award is deceased, they should check the next of kin. Even a lotus flower in the flowervase should be considered allegiance to BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I hope you visit modi rally in Bangalore man. Just make sure you're the only one!


 
Yeah. I am the only one !

Narendra Modi addresses 3.5 lakh people in Bangalore - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Janardan Chandurkar @ Next Dog Vijay of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> Yeah. I am the only one !
> 
> Narendra Modi addresses 3.5 lakh people in Bangalore - India - DNA


 
DID THEY BRING THEIR WOMEN WITH THEM???!!! this is worse than I thought man!!!


----------



## thesolar65

*Bap ka maal hai kya?*


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Oh man!!! Lata Mangeshkar is a woman! He safe is she now that Modi has 'noticed' her


----------



## Dillinger

IndoCarib said:


> *The Mumbai Congress chief Janardan Chandurkar wants legendary singer Lata Mangeshkar's stripped of her Bharat Ratna after her public endorsement of *Narendra Modi*'s candidature for India's next prime ministership.*
> 
> *"Lata Mangeshkar's Bharat Ratna should be taken away as she has endorsed Narendra Modi. We should take back the Padma awards of all those who support Narendra Modi," Mr Chandurkar said, without naming any Padma awardee.*
> 
> *"Narendrabhai is like my brother. All of us want to see him become the Prime Minister. On the auspicious occasion of Diwali, I hope our wishes would come true," Ms Mangeshkar had said earlier this month at a function in Pune after the BJP's prime ministerial candidate inaugurated a hospital named after the singer's father, Deenanath Mangeshkar.*
> 
> *The 84-year-old singer was awarded the Bharat Ratna in 2001.*
> 
> *The BJP has reacted strongly to Mr Chandurkar's statement. "Do Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi endorse this demand? If Chandurkar's demand is genuine, then why is the Congress asking Sachin Tendulkar to campaign for their party. This shows the Congress's double standards," Maharashtra BJP president Devendra Fadnavis told NDTV.*
> 
> *In July this year, the BJP's Rajya Sabha MP Chandan Mitra had demanded that Nobel laureate Amartya Sen be stripped of his Bharat Ratna for saying that he would not like to see Mr Modi as the country's next Prime Minister.*
> 
> The Congress had shot back, asking the BJP to explain if it thought the Bharat Ratna was like a "ceiling fan that comes with a seven-year warranty."
> 
> Mumbai Congress chief wants singer Lata Mangeshkar stripped of Bharat Ratna for praising Narendra Modi | NDTV.com



I cannot decide whether this is a reflection of how brain-dead the said congress chief is or how little our "leaders" think of us that they freely spew such dribble in public without any thought of repercussion or censure (perhaps they have truly armored themselves with our pusillanimous lassitude in such matters). Oh well, at least I can safely assert that this gentleman, and I use that term loosely here, has all the wit and tact of a doormat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akand bharat

Guynextdoor2 said:


> People planning to go Modi rally- please don't take your women friends etc. with you- Sure you can go ahead and crowd to show your support, but you don't wanna take the risk of him actually 'noticing' your women friends. He might start putting his IG in-charge of stalking them, you may find it difficult to vote for him after that.* Let there be a rule in MODI RALLIES from now AND POSTERS WITH DISCLAIMER- ONLY MEN ALLOWED. BRNG WOMEN AT YOUR OWN RISK!!*
> 
> 
> Amit Shah snooping allegation: Congress attacks Modi, seeks SC probe | Firstpost


Mr "Guynextdoor2 A.K.A "Katter Congresi"Who are you too judge that Let People Judge that Actually you are People who Doesn,t Have Any ideology You yourself never contributed in the Rise of country for You What you know abt Modi Life He Never have any personal agenda like you people he sacrifice his whole life for the society he never make his own family just living bachelor like following path of his ideal Vivekananda people like you don,t have guts or audacity to make sacrifice like him you just sit in your big homes and just change Tv channels and condemn any one who try too make change in society Do you really believe their is any 'Politician rather then Modi who have More capable then modi too take country into right direction Can you take responsibility on your shoulder If not Shut the
**** Up.You don,t posses character like Narendra Modi Search your soul first Mr YOU will get it if u really search it which i Believe u will still not because of your "political fanaticism".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Thread reported... 5th discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## energym

Lol Shall I put video of Manu Singhvi to show the world what congress is upto  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Thread reported... 5th discussion


 
This thread is atualli more to warn people not to take women friends to modi rally....don't you think it's important public message? What if innocent PDF members end up in reallies with women friends to cheer modi?? Don't we have a responsibility for them bro??? 


energym said:


> Lol Shall I put video of Manu Singhvi to show the world what congress is upto  ?


 
This is equal to modi using his entire police force to stalk for him?


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This thread is atualli more to warn people not to take women friends to modi rally....don't you think it's important public message? What if innocent PDF members end up in reallies with women friends to cheer modi?? Don't we have a responsibility for them bro???



Congrats for trolling...welcome to my ignore list ...
*Indian Members ... Just put them on Ignore list*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> watch how Sheila Dikshit is pleading with the public... really funny



And Modijis Rally ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

*oops I merged a wrong thread by mistake

Apologies guys*


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Congrats for trolling...welcome to my ignore list ...
> *Indian Members ... Just put them on Ignore list*


 
Why man? If I was not a close friend, would I have taken the effort? 


akand bharat said:


> Mr "Guynextdoor2 A.K.A "Katter Congresi"Who are you too judge that Let People Judge that Actually you are People who Doesn,t Have Any ideology You yourself never contributed in the Rise of country for You What you know abt Modi Life He Never have any personal agenda like you people he sacrifice his whole life for the society he never make his own family just living bachelor like following path of his ideal Vivekananda people like you don,t have guts or audacity to make sacrifice like him you just sit in your big homes and just change Tv channels and condemn any one who try too make change in society Do you really believe their is any 'Politician rather then Modi who have More capable then modi too take country into right direction Can you take responsibility on your shoulder If not Shut the
> **** Up.You don,t posses character like Narendra Modi Search your soul first Mr YOU will get it if u really search it which i Believe u will still not because of your "political fanaticism".


 

 Vivekananda never stalked women. hell he was perfect brahmachari Goddamn Noob


----------



## jha

This move is going to backfire in very serious manner for Congress.. BJP is planning to respond in kind..
Next few weeks will be interesting..very interesting...

Coming on the leaking the tape. I think its again a very poor judgement of timing on part of Congress. They gave BJP plenty of time to debunk this and launch a counter attack. More appropriate time would have been March-April.. But Congress ( or, atleast a part of it ) seems to be trying to loose the next coming election..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> This move is going to backfire in very serious manner for Congress.. BJP is planning to respond in kind..
> Next few weeks will be interesting..very interesting...
> 
> Coming on the leaking the tape. I think its again a very poor judgement of timing on part of Congress. They gave BJP plenty of time to debunk this and launch a counter attack. More appropriate time would have been March-April.. But Congress ( or, atleast a part of it ) seems to be trying to loose the next coming election..


 
Jha sahib, you think this is just some 'move'? Many ppl think that cooking stuff up against your adversary is a way to get them, not true. BEST way to get them is to get something they really have done and Modi truly did it. Lemme tell you something else, if BJP has decided not to deny it, then that means Congress has a bigger secret they've not left out. I have a felling we can guess what it is. I think Modi is on his way out.


----------



## akand bharat

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why man? If I was not a close friend, would I have taken the effort?
> 
> 
> Vivekananda never stalked women. hell he was perfect brahmachari Goddamn Noob


w 
hahhahha never born on that how would u know that by seeing how fanatic you are i think you will believe your father stalked someone if congress paid media said is So Katter congressi are fanatic parasite you are 


akand bharat said:


> w
> hahhahha never born on that how would u know that by seeing how fanatic you are i think you will believe your father stalked someone if congress paid media said is So Katter congressi are fanatic parasite you are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Website Dedicated to OWL BABA:

Pappu - Pappupedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

lol.. despite this sleazy effort by Congressis, Rahul Gandhi is still being repelled by the people & Modi is getting more & more popular among the masses. While Modi managed to draw a crowd of over 3.5K in Bangalore... meanwhile in Delhi fate of Rahul Gandhi has reached new low. Just watch this desperate begging by Sheila Dikshit...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akand bharat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> People planning to go Modi rally- please don't take your women friends etc. with you- Sure you can go ahead and crowd to show your support, but you don't wanna take the risk of him actually 'noticing' your women friends. He might start putting his IG in-charge of stalking them, you may find it difficult to vote for him after that.


 

The mental bankruptcy is finally showing up, this is a very pathetic line of trolling. Be careful it might bite you in the a$$..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akand bharat




----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. despite this sleazy effort by Congressis, Rahul Gandhi is still being repelled by the people & Modi is getting more & more popular among the masses. While Modi managed to draw a crowd of over 3.5K in Bangalore... meanwhile in Delhi fate of Rahul Gandhi has reached new low. Just watch this desperate begging by Sheila Dikshit...


 
And yet, not one senior BJP leader- Sushma swaraj, Advani, Jaitley, Joshi- came to defend 'popular leader' Modi while the media has besieged him. Only ones trying to defend him are the sokes-stooges Meenakhi Lekhi and Nirmala. What's the point in drawing a crowd if your own party has decided to abandon you.


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Jha sahib, you think this is just some 'move'? Many ppl think that cooking stuff up against your adversary is a way to get them, not true. BEST way to get them is to get something they really have done and Modi truly did it. Lemme tell you something else, if BJP has decided not to deny it, then that means Congress has a bigger secret they've not left out. I have a felling we can guess what it is. I think Modi is on his way out.



Of course he has done it. Thats obvious and thats why BJP is not denying it. The problem with the leak is that Congress is not asking the real questions ( or, probably they dont have any ) to put BJP in a spot. If Congress keeps sending its mahila morcha to plead for women's right, BJP will have a field day displaying Sheila Dikshit's famous comment. Not to forget that the girl in question is said to be happily married. Just imagine the plight if the girl comes out ( with full rona dhona ) that this leak has made her life difficult and she was in know of the surveillance . What will be Congress's response..? 

Now come to the use of ATS for surveillance. I think, this is something Congress should have been pressing for. 

Congress has given BJP too much time to launch a legal offensive also. The matter is in court i presume. How did the tape get leaked to (supposedly ) anti-BJP websites from CBI is another angle which BJP will pursue. This further will solidify the perception that Congress is using CBI to malign Modi. And a party which tries to malign another person by using state machinery is not judged favourably by voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> The mental bankruptcy is finally showing up, this is a very pathetic line of trolling. Be careful it might bite you in the a$$..


 
here...wanna bite


----------



## akand bharat

akand bharat said:


>








Politicians and Sex Scandals: Abhishek Manu Singhvi resigned as t...


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> This move is going to backfire in very serious manner for Congress.. BJP is planning to respond in kind..
> Next few weeks will be interesting..very interesting...
> 
> Coming on the leaking the tape. I think its again a very poor judgement of timing on part of Congress. They gave BJP plenty of time to debunk this and launch a counter attack. More appropriate time would have been March-April.. But Congress ( or, atleast a part of it ) seems to be trying to loose the next coming election..



Its the desperation showing , Congress is in PANIC mode and is making mistakes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Of course he has done it. Thats obvious and thats why BJP is not denying it. The problem with the leak is that Congress is not asking the real questions ( or, probably they dont have any ) to put BJP in a spot. If Congress keeps sending its mahila morcha to plead for women's right, BJP will have a field day displaying Sheila Dikshit's famous comment. Not to forget that the girl in question is said to be happily married. Just imagine the plight if the girl comes out ( with full rona dhona ) that this leak has made her life difficult and she was in know of the surveillance . What will be Congress's response..?
> 
> Now come to the use of ATS for surveillance. I think, this is something Congress should have been pressing for.
> 
> Congress has given BJP too much time to launch a legal offensive also. The matter is in court i presume. How did the tape get leaked to (supposedly ) anti-BJP websites from CBI is another angle which BJP will pursue. This further will solidify the perception that Congress is using CBI to malign Modi. And a party which tries to malign another person by using state machinery is not judged favourably by voters.


 

Arrey Jha sahib, when has doing something been related to denying or not denying it? BJP could have denied it anyway- and elections being so nea any legal action would anyways be years off. You know what I think? I suspect that CD rumor might be true. That's why BJP is not denying anything (Congress being scumbags will put that out). I think the tactic congress is gonna use is say, we will keep it till here if modi is removed as prime ministerial candidate. Anything above that and congress will be accused of vendetta politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akand bharat

remen



ber him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And yet, not one senior BJP leader- Sushma swaraj, Advani, Jaitley, Joshi- came to defend 'popular leader' Modi while the media has besieged him. Only ones trying to defend him are the sokes-stooges Meenakhi Lekhi and Nirmala. What's the point in drawing a crowd if your own party has decided to abandon you.



lol.. you never cease to amuse me. Just 'cause Congressis want to live in a fantasy land.. doesn't mean everyone else would want to. You & rest of congressis can keep fantasizing about this tape for rest of your life, if you want. 

Meanwhile in Delhi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> here...wanna bite


Lol you might end up reporting me to the mods, although I don't give a fcuk about it but still you being an Indian I would let it slide. Chill and have a decent discussion.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

akand bharat said:


> remen
> 
> 
> 
> ber him


 
Abhishek Singhvi has affairs because women find him attractive- he doesn't have to stalk women and get their lovers thrown into jail to bed them. Watch and learn boys, this is how a SEXUAL TYRANNASOUR behaves.


----------



## ranjeet

[quote="akand bharat, post: 4952028, member: remember him[/quote]
Man I just can't stop laughing when ever I see him on the debates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Lol you might end up reporting me to the mods, although I don't give a fcuk about it but still you being an Indian I would let it slide. Chill and have a decent discussion.


 
You started t man, main to sirf tippani de raha tha


----------



## Star Wars

deleted


----------



## akand bharat




----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Arrey Jha sahib, when has doing something been related to denying or not denying it? BJP could have denied it anyway- and elections being so nea any legal action would anyways be years off. You know what I think? I suspect that CD rumor might be true. That's why BJP is not denying anything (Congress being scumbags will put that out). I think the tactic congress is gonna use is say, we will keep it till here if modi is removed as prime ministerial candidate. Anything above that and congress will be accused of vendetta politics.



If CD rumour is true and Congress is having it then they should wait for atleast two more months. This could have been much better choreographed . Anyway if CD war starts, a lot of leaders from both sides will have to bite the dust. I dont think any party is ready for that.. i hope sanity prevails and this episode is given a quite burial which it deserves.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> If CD rumour is true and Congress is having it then they should wait for atleast two more months. This could have been much better choreographed . Anyway if CD war starts, a lot of leaders from both sides will have to bite the dust. I dont think any party is ready for that.. i hope sanity prevails and this episode is given a quite burial which it deserves.


 
I'm not keen on CD wars either, especially if it is 'consensual'. But using an entire police force to stalk a woman to get her...that should be punished. I think modi should go on this one.


----------



## akand bharat

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Abhishek Singhvi has affairs because women find him attractive- he doesn't have to stalk women and get their lovers thrown into jail to bed them. Watch and learn boys, this is how a SEXUAL TYRANNASOUR behaves.


then blame girl father he is the one who write letter to govt and girl too who don,t give damn about this whole thing she is "victim" in this case according law case will be file by her in court man 
is she complaint Who is congress to be firstly too jump in btw ok by publicizing matter Congress and media are destroying her current life she living happily now. So who is stalker know dude


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You started t man, main to sirf tippani de raha tha



Nah you started it by making a mountain out of mole hill, and the kind of language you are using ain't worth it.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> deleted





akand bharat said:


> then blame girl father he is the one who write letter to govt and girl too who don,t give damn about this whole thing she is "victim" in this case according law case will be file by her in court man
> is she complaint Who is congress to be firstly too jump in btw ok by publicizing matter Congress and media are destroying her current life she living happily now. So who is stalker know dude


 
Who askd you to come here? 


ranjeet said:


> Nah you started it by making a mountain out of mole hill, and the kind of language you are using ain't worth it.


 
Trust me it's not. And though I may try to make it humorous, the idea that the CM of a state used an IG, an SP, entire ATS, dozens of officers to track a girl- who she meets, which Gym she goes, Hotel room she is staying, who she is sleeping with...this is as serious as it gets.


----------



## akand bharat

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Who askd you to come here?
> 
> Trust me it's not. And though I may try to make it humorous, the idea that the CM of a state used an IG, an SP, entire ATS, dozens of officers to track a girl- who she meets, which Gym she goes, Hotel room she is staying, who she is sleeping with...this is as serious as it gets.





Guynextdoor2 said:


> Who askd you to come here?
> 
> Trust me it's not. And though I may try to make it humorous, the idea that the CM of a state used an IG, an SP, entire ATS, dozens of officers to track a girl- who she meets, which Gym she goes, Hotel room she is staying, who she is sleeping with...this is as serious as it gets.





Guynextdoor2 said:


> Who askd you to come here?
> 
> Trust me it's not. And though I may try to make it humorous, the idea that the CM of a state used an IG, an SP, entire ATS, dozens of officers to track a girl- who she meets, which Gym she goes, Hotel room she is staying, who she is sleeping with...this is as serious as it gets.


itz not your forum dude itz public domain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

akand bharat said:


> then blame girl father he is the one who write letter to govt and girl too who don,t give damn about this whole thing she is "victim" in this case according law case will be file by her in court man
> is she complaint Who is congress to be firstly too jump in btw ok by publicizing matter Congress and media are destroying her current life she living happily now. So who is stalker know dude


it's just that Congressis have no real agenda to fight Modi on. Nothing is working for them.. why not resort to sleazy means of this kind? desperate measures at desperate times. you'll see Congressis stooping to new low in the course of next six months. Afterall public is not prepared to give a toss about Pappu. So it's going to be make or break for Congressis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## akand bharat

CONGRESS MLA SURJEWALA SEX SCANDLE HARYANA: http://youtu.be/W-KL5dRBw00 via @youtube NEW CONG SEX SCANDAL @gsurya @jhasanjay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Who askd you to come here?
> 
> Trust me it's not. And though I may try to make it humorous, the idea that the CM of a state used an IG, an SP, entire ATS, dozens of officers to track a girl- who she meets, which Gym she goes, Hotel room she is staying, who she is sleeping with...this is as serious as it gets.



Yeah lets not talk about the Scams but the whole nation must stop and take a note of this? 


akand bharat said:


> itz not your forum dude itz public domain


Forget it man .... Nange aadmi ko koi sharam nahi hoti. Congress has finally accepted their mental defeat today, only the formality is left now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Yeah lets not talk about the Scams but the whole nation must stop and take a note of this?
> Forget it man .... Nange aadmi ko koi sharam nahi hoti. Congress has finally accepted their mental defeat today, only the formality is left now.


 
Aren't we talking of scams everyday? Youre saying that we shoud ignore something that modi did? The idea that a man can be 'just' picked up and thrown into jail- just like that- because he was seeing a girl that modi was interested in- do you know the implications of such arbitrary use of power? That's the sort of stuff even Ranjeet wouldn't do in most Bollywood movies. 


JanjaWeed said:


> it's just that Congressis have no real agenda to fight Modi on. Nothing is working for them.. why not resort to sleazy means of this kind? desperate measures at desperate times. you'll see Congressis stooping to new low in the course of next six months. Afterall public is not prepared to give a toss about Pappu. So it's going to be make or break for Congressis.


 
Modi is FINISHED. And you can thank him that because of him one more unholy event- having RG prominently in public life- will be accomplished. Congrats.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Aren't we talking of scams everyday? Youre saying that we shoud ignore something that modi did? The idea that a man can be 'just' picked up and thrown into jail- just like that- because he was seeing a girl that modi was interested in- do you know the implications of such arbitrary use of power? That's the sort of stuff even Ranjeet wouldn't do in most Bollywood movies.


I didn't heard a single word from Rahul Gandhi about Scams. Have you? or is he addressing the National Issues alphabetically?


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

*You made me a Modi admirer: Nambinarayanan*​




S. Nambinarayanan (71), former senior scientist with the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO), is back in the news. The BJP has demanded prosecution of R.B. Sreekumar and other officers in the Intelligence Bureau (IB) who were involved in the investigation of the two-decade-old ISRO Espionage Case in which Nambinarayanan was a key accused.

BJP's national spokesperson Meenakshi Lekhi's demand followed Nambinarayanan's meeting with Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi when the latter visited Thiruvananthapuram on September 26.

The ISRO case was registered by Kerala Police in 1994 against Nambinarayanan and D. Sasikumaran, another ISRO scientist, along with a couple of businessmen and also two Maldivian women who were all accused of collectively siphoning off top documents from ISRO. In 1996, the CBI found the case baseless and recommended departmental action against the IB and SIT officials, who had investigated the case which remain unimplemented as yet. Nambinarayanan had spent 50 days in jail in connection with the case when he said he was subjected to extreme mental and physical torture by IB and Kerala Police officials.

BJP raked up the case 20 years after to allegedly target Sreekumar who was the Deputy Director of the IB team which had assisted SIT in the ISRO case probe. Sreekumar, a 1971 batch Gujarat cadre IPS officer, later served as Additional DGP (Intelligence) in Gujarat in 2002, when the post-Godhra riots had taken place. Sreekumar was the first IPS officer from Gujarat to come out openly charging Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi of culpability in the riots.

Sitting at his modest house Sangeetha in Thiruvananthapuram, Nambinarayanan speaks about how the two-decade-old ISRO case has sprang back into focus. Though he remains angry and sad that his tormentors have remained unpunished even after many years, he says this is a time when he is proud and happy about something: ISRO's successful start in its unmanned Mars Orbiter Mission. Apart from seeing this as the success of the organisation where he worked for 3 decades, Nambinarayanan, an architect of Vikas, India's first liquid fuel rocket engine, has a personal reason too for being proud. His son-in-law Subbaiah Arunan is the Mars Mission's Project Director.

* Q: Does BJP have your support to rake up the ISRO case now?*

A: I have no connection with any political party including the BJP. I have been for the past 15 years fighting for justice. I need compensation for my mental and physical agony as well as destruction of my career and reputation. I also will not rest until those who are responsible for all this are punished. But even after all these years, I have received precious little. Even after National Human Rights Commission granted me an interim compensation of Rs.10 lakhs a decade ago, the successive state governments led by both the Congress and the CPI(M) tried their best to deny me that. It is only recently I received this amount after a prolonged legal battle. No party has so far come to my aid or to even ask me what happened. If BJP does it now, why should I object?

*Q: But the issue was raised after your meeting with Narendra Modi.*

A: The BJP might have raised it after that. But have I been fighting for this since 1999?

*Q: But your meeting with Modi has lent your cause a political dimension.*

A: Why? I have been running around with my complaints for so long. Kerala has seen 5 chief ministers during this period. None of them thought it worthwhile even to call me and ask what was I crying for. It was in these circumstances that the chief minister of another state called me and sympathetically heard what I wanted to say. I felt so relieved and am thankful to Modi. In fact I have become his ardent admirer for having cared for an ordinary citizen like me.
*Q: But wasn't Modi's objective to target his tormenter R B Sreekumar?*

A: That is their lookout. Why should I bother? They have all the rights to use it politically. My only demand is to get my persecutors punished. I welcome whoever comes forward to help me in my life's present mission.

*Q: But Sreekumar asked why he alone was targeted while he was only Number 2 in the IB team.*

A: Who said I am targeting him only? I have filed cases against all the officers in Kerala Police and IB who harassed me. If BJP is targeting Sreekumar only, that is their business. I also have been fighting to get the Kerala Police team headed by Siby Mathew, DIG prosecuted but governments of both the Congress and CPI(M)refused to do it. Mathew misled all the chief ministers from taking any action against them. The last Left Democratic Front government made him State Information Commissioner after retirement and the present United Democratic Front government allowed him in the post. The present Oommen Chandy government has closed all files against the Kerala Police team.

*Q: But Sreekumar said he never met you, let alone torture you.*

A: If he never met me, how did he say that he had initiated proceedings against my corruption while he was CISF chief in ISRO? In fact the story about corruption charges is a lie. If I was corrupt and there were vigilance inquiry against me, how could I be one of the very few in ISRO to receive a record 8 promotions in 25 years ? How was I entrusted with highly sensitive and important positions ? He has not tortured me. But as the number two of the IB team, isn't he answerable to the torture, his subordinates perpetrated on me ? He also said that IB had no right to interrogate and hence never did it. Then why he admitted that he interrogated Sasikumaran and the Maldivian women?
*Q: Why do you call the case was inspired by CIA?*

A: There is enough evidence. Right from the beginning USA was out to thwart ISRO's attempts to get the highly sophisticated Cryogenic engine to be used for advanced GSLV satellites. First they refused to give us and then when the Soviets came forward, they thwarted it. I and Sasikumaran were directly involved in getting the stage from the USSR. It was almost when we clinched the deal with the Soviets and that too at rock bottom prices, the case broke out targeting me and Sasi. In fact the Russians had transferred instruments and equipments of cryogenic technology from Moscow to Delhi in covert Ural Airlines flights. I was in that flight. It was exactly at that time we were arrested for spying against India ! Many international journalists like Brian Harvey have investigated and wrote a book on this. The Kerala Police and IB chiefs were willing tools in CIA's hands. Don't forget that it was just after this case broke out that the then IB's Additional Director Rattan Sehgal was given compulsory retirement after he got charged with spying for USA. No doubt the CIA succeeded through this case to thwart India's indigenous development of Cryogenic engine. For even after two decades we have not been able to do this.
*Q: How did your meeting with Modi happen?*

A: I had only known from the media that he was coming to attend Mata Amritanandamayi's 60th birth day celebrations. But on September 26 morning I got a phone call from someone who said he was Modi's secretary. He asked me if I could meet Modi at Mascot hotel where he lived, by 9 pm. I said yes and went to the hotel at 9. After elaborate security check, I was ushered into Modi's room. He politely asked me about the ISRO case and its connections with CIA. Our meeting lasted barely 10 minutes. He did not even once ask me about Sreekumar though I hoped he would.


Source:- You made me a Modi admirer: Nambinarayanan : India, News - India Today



> *I have been running around with my complaints for so long. Kerala has seen 5 chief ministers during this period. None of them thought it worthwhile even to call me and ask what was I crying for. It was in these circumstances that the chief minister of another state called me and sympathetically heard what I wanted to say. I felt so relieved and am thankful to Narendra Modi. In fact I have become his ardent admirer for having cared for an ordinary citizen like me.*



- right from the patriots heart - his story just left me weeping - ISRO should have supported him in the case atleast....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> I didn't heard a single word from Rahul Gandhi about Scams. Have you? or is he addressing the National Issues alphabetically?



Mate, website dedicated to OWL Gandhi: 

Pappu - Pappupedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> I didn't heard a single word from Rahul Gandhi about Scams. Have you? or is he addressing the National Issues alphabetically?


 
Rahul Gandhi think scam is a 'state of mind' . You wanna fill your mind with that kind of dumbness too? You should be happy he hasn't said anything about scam. In fact you should vote for him because he spared you what he thought about some things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Modi is FINISHED. And you can thank him that because of him one more unholy event- having RG prominently in public life- will be accomplished. Congrats.



Oh is it? Now keep saying that to yourself 108 times a day! You never know...you might get lucky! 

While you are on it.... recite these brainy quotes from your Pappu Maharaj.. 

"Politics is everywhere, it's in your shirt, it's in your pants"
"Gujarat is bigger than United Kingdom"
"India is bigger than Europe and United States put together"
"Poverty is a State of Mind, if you have confidence, you will overcome it"
"Agar desh ko badlna hai, toh pahle Gujarat ko badlo…...maine galti se Gujarat bol diya Bihar ki bajaye" - Pappu in Bihar
"I have lost it" - Pappu's confession at CII and his take on Life in general
"Stop asking your politicians how they're gonna do it, and start asking yourself how you're gonna do it"
“Let me ask YOU the same question, how would YOU do it?”
"10 out of 7 youths in Punjab have a drug problem"
"Rani ki Jhansi, she is a hero" - Pappu at CII
"Doing Yoga in New York, dancing around....that's Indian power" - Pappu at CII
"How many of you are getting your mail dropped from airplanes in the sky? It has been a long time since I got that" - Pappu at CII
"I happen to come from a chain of people" - Pappu at CII
"It is difficult to stop every terrorist attack, we can only stop 99% of them"
"China is referred to as the 'dragon' and India as an 'elephant'. But we are not an elephant, we are a 'beehive'" - Pappu at CII
"Hindustan ek soch hai. Hindustan ek jagah hai….magar Hindustan ek soch hai." - Pappu at a rally in Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Rahul Gandhi think scam is a 'state of mind' . You wanna fill your mind with that kind of dumbness too? You should be happy he hasn't said anything about scam. In fact you should vote for him because he spared you what he thought about some things.


I would be happy if the whole congress spared us from their BS


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

^^^ he clarifies that he simply takes help of whoever is willing to. Its not like he is endorcing modi.
He also seem to acknowledge that bjp (indirectly Mr Modi) is going to use it for political gain. All he wants is some help and I can understand why he is happy whoever is helping him no matter what reason is.


----------



## jha

Well.. You gotta cut him some slack. This man gave his whole life to ISRO only to be tortured by the goons in IB . He'll take any help he can get. If Modi listens to him and promises help, he will endorse Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> If CD rumour is true and Congress is having it then they should wait for atleast two more months. This could have been much better choreographed . Anyway if CD war starts, a lot of leaders from both sides will have to bite the dust. I dont think any party is ready for that.. i hope sanity prevails and this episode is given a quite burial which it deserves.


Today in TIMES NOW debate people where so afraid of BJP spokesperson Meenaxi Lekhi ...

She Literally said I will Sue ur Channel and the participants who will try to do the character Assassination of Modiji.... 

Arnab Goswami was scared not to mess with her...Infact after that he was questioning Congress more then BJP... 

At one Point When Stupid Spokesperson of CPI Atul Kumar Anjan started saying some $hit about Modji Arnab literally put him on Mute until the end of the Show..... 

BJP spokespersons are truly best of the Class,Very Educated in LAW, Economic, Constitution, Politics and History....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Today in TIMES NOW debate people where so afraid of BJP spokesperson Meenaxi Lekhi ...
> 
> She Literally said I will Sue ur Channel and the participants who will try to do the character Assassination of Modiji....
> 
> Arnab Goswami was scared not to mess with her...Infact after that he was questioning Congress more then BJP...
> 
> At one Point When Stupid Spokesperson of CPI Atul Kumar Anjan started saying some $hit about Modji Arnab literally put him on Mute until the end of the Show.....
> 
> BJP spokespersons are truly best of the Class,Very Educated in LAW, Economic, Constitution, Politics and History....



Similar threats were issued in NDTV- what is the BJP scared of Nair Saabji?


----------



## confound thinker

Well this is the reason why our GSLV has failed several times and is still delayed....
Hope Modi will give him justice.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> Today in TIMES NOW debate people where so afraid of BJP spokesperson Meenaxi Lekhi ...
> 
> She Literally said I will Sue ur Channel and the participants who will try to do the character Assassination of Modiji....
> 
> Arnab Goswami was scared not to mess with her...Infact after that he was questioning Congress more then BJP...
> 
> *At one Point When Stupid Spokesperson of CPI Atul Kumar Anjan started saying some $hit about Modji Arnab literally put him on Mute until the end of the Show*.....
> 
> BJP spokespersons are truly best of the Class,Very Educated in LAW, Economic, Constitution, Politics and History....



I did not watch the show.. But this Atul kumar Anjan is quite a character himself.. Very prone to use offensive language.. Left over all is a declining force with very little chance of ever recovering.. I can see Congress ruling Kerala for long.. 

Having said that, She should not have openly threatened to sue them.. 


Guynextdoor2 said:


> Rahul Gandhi think scam is a 'state of mind' . You wanna fill your mind with that kind of dumbness too? You should be happy he hasn't said anything about scam. In fact you should vote for him because he spared you what he thought about some things.



Congress without "the family" is worth voting for..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Congress without the family is a good team for sure..

Man those ladies in BJP are a scary bunch


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> *Congress without the family is a good team for sure..*
> 
> Man those ladies in BJP are a scary bunch



They still cant be good...

They will always follow the Nehruian Policy of Socialism ... and apart from that they will always try to take the Advantage of Winning Freedom to India Thing (which is Partially False) ...

And Congress is Today a Morally Dead party ... all the leaders young or old will follow the same appeasement Policy which they have learned since years.... It will would take 30-40 years to get a fresh Breed of Leaders who would have new Ideas and stand apart from the contemporary Congress Ideology ... 


jha said:


> I did not watch the show.. But this Atul kumar Anjan is quite a character himself.. Very prone to use offensive language.. Left over all is a declining force with very little chance of ever recovering.. I can see Congress ruling Kerala for long..
> 
> Having said that, She should not have openly threatened to sue them..


She have said Correctly or else we would have seen All Seculars and Media portraying new Stories and trying to destroy the Character of Both Modiji and the lady who is now married.

And Left would Win Kerala this time in with a huge number of seat ... And After viewing Pagal DIDI's performance i want them to win in WB again...

& here it is another fact ... If Left would have to win in Kerala in Future they would have to take a Soft Hindutva stand ... which they have already started by Visiting RSS leaders ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Remembering Our Great Hindu Hriday Samrath ... Balasheb Thakrey ... 

on his First death anniversary ....







Jai Hindu!!! jai Hind!!! Jai Maharashtra!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> They still cant be good...
> 
> 
> And Left would Win Kerala this time in with a huge number of seat ... And After viewing Pagal DIDI's performance i want them to win in WB again...
> 
> & here it is another fact ... If Left would have to win in Kerala in Future they would have to take a Soft Hindutva stand ... *which they have already started by Visiting RSS leaders* ...



Have they..? Interesting development.. Can you elaborate a bit further..

I had heard that their student union had protested against anti-hindutva slogans..


----------



## Star Wars

God bless this man .... He did so much for this country but the goons and traitors in IB ruined it all ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> Have they..? Interesting development.. Can you elaborate a bit further..
> 
> I had heard that their student union had protested against anti-hindutva slogans..




It has Came after the wake of attacks on Left parties by IUML, PFI, NDF and other Muslim parties ...

Few Party offices where burned down in Muslim Dominated areas ... and DYFI and SFI is getting weaker in that area as Students have started drifting towards RSS and ABVP...

In some cases Student think that only ABVP can stand against Muslim collage organizations like campus front... as DYFI and SFI are more minority appeasing ...

Recent days ABVP have beaten the &hit out of Campus front students after the killing of a ABVP student ... it was seen across Kerala ABVP beating these PFI chaps ...

But when PFI people beat SFI and DYFI student, party doesn't retaliate due to their minority appeasing stands...

So these students are coming in contact with ABVP in some cases DYFI students also take part in Sakhas ... And mind you the Power of left in Kerala comes from Collages Students ... once they loose it, Left will be a History in Kerala ...

and it is also worth noticing that ... Hindus are getting polarized day by day in Kerala ... Now they are worried that as Community Hindus are decline in Kerala in both Financial and numerical terms ...

Christians vote for Congress (m) and certain other groups which are Church parties ... while Muslims will vote only for IUML which is a Congress Allie ...

So Left is loosing in both Muslim and Christian dominated areas which they can never win ...

Now they dont wanna share Hindu vote with BJP and Hindus are the only people who vote for left specially the Ezava community and Nairs Vote goes to Congress but sometimes swings to Left ...

Ezava + Nairs = 27% + 14% = 41% of Kerala population which can single handedly make any party win in Kerala...

In past mostly Ezava's where Totally against Nair Feudalism who owned most Land and wealth ...

So they Consistently Voted for Left which is Pro-Ezava party and even minority supported them against Congress which was then a Nair, Brahmin and Catholic Dominated party ... as both Ezava and Nair have become backward financially then Minority community at present ... They understood now who is the real enemy...

In recent years Top Ezava and Nair Community leaders have come together and decided to either form a new party called Hindu League or vote for BJP which means Loosing the main support base of Left....

So no other options other then Supporting the Hindu sentiments .... which is some what Uniting this time ....

Some Left have leaders have visited the Slain and injured students of ABVP and RSS ... and even RSS people have visited the Burned office of Left to show solidarity...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*Rahul Gandhi accused of illegally detaining a girl and her parents for six years, HC seeks clarification *

*Lucknow: *The Lucknow Bench of Allahabad High Court today issued notice to AICC general secretary Rahul Gandhi on a petition alleging that a girl and her parents were illegally detained by him since 2007. 

Justice Shri Narayan Shukla passed the order, seeking Gandhi's reply, on a habeas corpus petition filed by Kishore Samrite, a former Samajwadi Party MLA from Madhya Pradesh, on behalf of Sukanya Devi, her father Balram Singh and mother Sumitra Devi. 

The petition alleged that the petitioners -- Sukanya Devi and her parents -- were in illegal detention of Rahul Gandhi since January 4, 2007. 

It has sought direction to command the Congress leader to produce the girl and her parents before the court and set them at liberty.

*Rahul Gandhi accused illegal detention girl parents six years HC clarification - mdaily.bhaskar.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

desert warrior said:


> *Rahul Gandhi accused of illegally detaining a girl and her parents for six years, HC seeks clarification *
> 
> *Lucknow: *The Lucknow Bench of Allahabad High Court today issued notice to AICC general secretary Rahul Gandhi on a petition alleging that a girl and her parents were illegally detained by him since 2007.
> 
> Justice Shri Narayan Shukla passed the order, seeking Gandhi's reply, on a habeas corpus petition filed by Kishore Samrite, a former Samajwadi Party MLA from Madhya Pradesh, on behalf of Sukanya Devi, her father Balram Singh and mother Sumitra Devi.
> 
> The petition alleged that the petitioners -- Sukanya Devi and her parents -- were in illegal detention of Rahul Gandhi since January 4, 2007.
> 
> It has sought direction to command the Congress leader to produce the girl and her parents before the court and set them at liberty.
> 
> *Rahul Gandhi accused illegal detention girl parents six years HC clarification - mdaily.bhaskar.com*



6 years ? , WTF ....


----------



## Nair saab

desert warrior said:


> *Rahul Gandhi accused of illegally detaining a girl and her parents for six years, HC seeks clarification *
> 
> *Lucknow: *The Lucknow Bench of Allahabad High Court today issued notice to AICC general secretary Rahul Gandhi on a petition alleging that a girl and her parents were illegally detained by him since 2007.
> 
> Justice Shri Narayan Shukla passed the order, seeking Gandhi's reply, on a habeas corpus petition filed by Kishore Samrite, a former Samajwadi Party MLA from Madhya Pradesh, on behalf of Sukanya Devi, her father Balram Singh and mother Sumitra Devi.
> 
> The petition alleged that the petitioners -- Sukanya Devi and her parents -- were in illegal detention of Rahul Gandhi since January 4, 2007.
> 
> It has sought direction to command the Congress leader to produce the girl and her parents before the court and set them at liberty.
> 
> *Rahul Gandhi accused illegal detention girl parents six years HC clarification - mdaily.bhaskar.com*



Very Old Case... Abhi to beta Pappu tu Phasaa!!!

BJP never raised this Issue because they thought they dont know how much truth this case holds and doesnt want character assassination of Rahul Gandhi ....

After the Snooping Row .... I dont think BJP will spare him....


----------



## Nair saab

Tribute to Hindu Samrath Balasheb Thackeray.... 1st Punya Tithi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newdelhinsa

'At least stay for Rahul Gandhi's speech': Sheila Dikshit pleaded at Delhi rally | NDTV.com

Sheila selling Rahul Like he is some God man going to speak some divine words, for audience to stay and listen. 


Nair saab said:


> Very Old Case... Abhi to beta Pappu tu Phasaa!!!
> 
> BJP never raised this Issue because they thought they dont know how much truth this case holds and doesnt want character assassination of Rahul Gandhi ....
> 
> After the Snooping Row .... I dont think BJP will spare him....



In politics dead (issue) are not buried but kept in wardrobes; to be pulled out at convenience. BJP has pulled this one at right time.


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> It has Came after the wake of attacks on Left parties by IUML, PFI, NDF and other Muslim parties ...
> 
> Few Party offices where burned down in Muslim Dominated areas ... and DYFI and SFI is getting weaker in that area as Students have started drifting towards RSS and ABVP...
> 
> In some cases Student think that only ABVP can stand against Muslim collage organizations like campus front... as DYFI and SFI are more minority appeasing ...
> 
> Recent days ABVP have beaten the &hit out of Campus front students after the killing of a ABVP student ... it was seen across Kerala ABVP beating these PFI chaps ...
> 
> But when PFI people beat SFI and DYFI student, party doesn't retaliate due to their minority appeasing stands...
> 
> So these students are coming in contact with ABVP in some cases DYFI students also take part in Sakhas ... And mind you the Power of left in Kerala comes from Collages Students ... once they loose it, Left will be a History in Kerala ...
> 
> and it is also worth noticing that ... Hindus are getting polarized day by day in Kerala ... Now they are worried that as Community Hindus are decline in Kerala in both Financial and numerical terms ...
> 
> Christians vote for Congress (m) and certain other groups which are Church parties ... while Muslims will vote only for IUML which is a Congress Allie ...
> 
> So Left is loosing in both Muslim and Christian dominated areas which they can never win ...
> 
> Now they dont wanna share Hindu vote with BJP and Hindus are the only people who vote for left specially the Ezava community and Nairs Vote goes to Congress but sometimes swings to Left ...
> 
> *Ezava + Nairs = 27% + 14% = 41% of Kerala population which can single handedly make any party win in Kerala...*
> 
> In past mostly Ezava's where Totally against Nair Feudalism who owned most Land and wealth ...
> 
> So they Consistently Voted for Left which is Pro-Ezava party and even minority supported them against Congress which was then a Nair, Brahmin and Catholic Dominated party ... as both Ezava and Nair have become backward financially then Minority community at present ... They understood now who is the real enemy...
> 
> In recent years Top Ezava and Nair Community leaders have come together and decided to either form a new party called Hindu League or vote for BJP which means Loosing the main support base of Left....
> 
> So no other options other then Supporting the Hindu sentiments .... which is some what Uniting this time ....
> 
> Some Left have leaders have visited the Slain and injured students of ABVP and RSS ... and even RSS people have visited the Burned office of Left to show solidarity...



Very promising developments going on in South India. If BJP manages to get a foothold in Kerala, RSS will make sure that it becomes a major player... 

If what you said is true, then I see a lot of people crossing over to other parties in coming years. Congress cant win alone in Kerala. It needs support of parties like Muslim League which often indulge in extreme practices. Lets see if ABVP + RSS can convince the Left's union for an understanding. The old lot from Left who are more vocal against Hindutva are going to retire in couple of years. If this Chandy govt. manages to stay for 3-4 years more, we may very well see a RSS supported Left front govt.. Politics indeed is a very surprising game..


----------



## Parunthu

hinduguy said:


> ^^^ he clarifies that he simply takes help of whoever is willing to. Its not like he is endorcing modi.



He is endorsing anyone who would listen to him and give him justice. Currently only Modi fits the bill. He would most certainly endorse Modi if Modi will fight to get him justice. 



hinduguy said:


> He also seem to acknowledge that bjp (indirectly Mr Modi) is going to use it for political gain.



On the contrary he is saying that BJP is Well Within its Rights to use this for political gain and he is endorsing that particular position too.



hinduguy said:


> All he wants is some help and I can understand why he is happy whoever is helping him no matter what reason is.



Naturally. That is how all human beings are. Currently its only the BJP who seems to be helping the common man. Their reasons are irrelevant, only actions are relevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

After @30:00,Modi is a Political troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> They still cant be good...
> 
> They will always follow the Nehruian Policy of Socialism ... and apart from that they will always try to take the Advantage of Winning Freedom to India Thing (which is Partially False) ...
> 
> And Congress is Today a Morally Dead party ... all the leaders young or old will follow the same appeasement Policy which they have learned since years.... It will would take 30-40 years to get a fresh Breed of Leaders who would have new Ideas and stand apart from the contemporary Congress Ideology ...
> She have said Correctly or else we would have seen All Seculars and Media portraying new Stories and trying to destroy the Character of Both Modiji and the lady who is now married.
> 
> And Left would Win Kerala this time in with a huge number of seat ... And After viewing Pagal DIDI's performance i want them to win in WB again...
> 
> & here it is another fact ... If Left would have to win in Kerala in Future they would have to take a Soft Hindutva stand ... which they have already started by Visiting RSS leaders ...



What century of are you in Nair Saab? They have long abandoned that...well before BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*SHOCKING NEWS:*

*Jihaadis, seperatists call for their ummah to support Arivind Kejriwal's AAP*

*Full report on Covert Wires (Islamists In Pakistan Launch Online Donation Campaign For Aam Aadmi Party? | Covert Wires Pakistan sponsored pages have been caught promoting AAP's donation campaign. For example a Pakistani named Qayyum's personal reason to support AAP, as found in donation page's remark box was:
مجھے یکین ہے کی آپ لوگ ہندوستان مے اسلامی ھقمت قیام کروگے
It means, “Mujhe Yakeen Hai Aaplog India Me Islami Huqumat Qayam Karogey (I am sure you guys will establish Islamic rule in India). Apparently he calls this donation 'zakat' (donation made for furthering islamic cause)
*

Islamists In Pakistan Launch Online Donation Campaign For Aam Aadmi Party? | Covert Wires

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

This Basterds did same thing with raj Mahindra the Tejas Designer. He was removed from Tejas Program and Program got delayed by atleast 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

HariPrasad said:


> This Basterds did same thing with raj Mahindra the Tejas Designer. He was removed from Tejas Program and Program got delayed by atleast 5 years.





Can u elaborate it, I am curious to know more.;..

One case I know when These Son of P!gs sabotaged Our Arjuna Tank. These low life creatures put Sand in Arjuna Tank which led to engine failure and hence they ordered 1500 + T90 Tanks...

Arjuna: Sabotaged
LCA: Sabotaged
ISRO: Sabotaged...
Helo Projects: Sabotaged

Just for Money? Bastard Politicians how much money will you take to leave India?


----------



## HariPrasad

Black Widow said:


> Can u elaborate it, I am curious to know more.;..
> 
> One case I know when These Son of P!gs sabotaged Our Arjuna Tank. These low life creatures put Sand in Arjuna Tank which led to engine failure and hence they ordered 1500 + T90 Tanks...
> 
> Arjuna: Sabotaged
> LCA: Sabotaged
> ISRO: Sabotaged...
> Helo Projects: Sabotaged
> 
> Just for Money? Bastard Politicians how much money will you take to leave India?




Raj mahindra removed on ground that his wife was a foreigner. Rajiv can become PM by having foreign wife but Raj Mahindra can not head project Tejas. 

By the way What is HELO project?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nair saab said:


> Today in TIMES NOW debate people where so afraid of BJP spokesperson Meenaxi Lekhi ...
> 
> She Literally said I will Sue ur Channel and the participants who will try to do the character Assassination of Modiji....
> 
> Arnab Goswami was scared not to mess with her...Infact after that he was questioning Congress more then BJP...
> 
> At one Point When Stupid Spokesperson of CPI Atul Kumar Anjan started saying some $hit about Modji Arnab literally put him on Mute until the end of the Show.....
> 
> BJP spokespersons are truly best of the Class,Very Educated in LAW, Economic, Constitution, Politics and History....




Missing Promod Mahajan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Parunthu said:


> He is endorsing anyone who would listen to him and give him justice. Currently only Modi fits the bill. He would most certainly endorse Modi if Modi will fight to get him justice.
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary he is saying that BJP is Well Within its Rights to use this for political gain and he is endorsing that particular position too.
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally. That is how all human beings are. Currently its only the BJP who seems to be helping the common man. Their reasons are irrelevant, only actions are relevant.


yes you basically said what I said, the headline does not give that info, if somebody reads headline he will think Modi wins another hearth due to his persona.


----------



## LaBong

BJP is just trying to use him as a hedge against the IB guy who has probably something to do with ongoing investigation against modi. What's so patriotic about it. Are you guys blind or what!


----------



## Parunthu

hinduguy said:


> yes you basically said what I said, the headline does not give that info, if somebody reads headline he will think Modi wins another hearth due to his persona.



And that would be the right conclusion. Modi did win his heart due to his persona. You appear to be extra keen to deny the truth. Is it an accute attack of 'secularism' ? 

Here is the direct Q&A from the Link: 

*Q:* But your meeting with Modi has lent your cause a political dimension.

*A: * Why? I have been running around with my complaints for so long. Kerala has seen 5 chief ministers during this period. None of them thought it worthwhile even to call me and ask what was I crying for. It was in these circumstances that the chief minister of another state called me and sympathetically heard what I wanted to say. *I felt so relieved and am thankful to Modi. In fact I have become his ardent admirer for having cared for an ordinary citizen like me. *

 


LaBong said:


> BJP is just trying to use him as a hedge against the IB guy who has probably something to do with ongoing investigation against modi. What's so patriotic about it. Are you guys blind or what!



LOL. Where is the proof of your allegation against the BJP ? 

What is your agenda ? we are not THAT Blind.


----------



## HariPrasad

Parunthu said:


> felt so relieved and am thankful to Modi. In fact I have become his ardent admirer for having cared for an ordinary citizen like me.




Yes because Modi is also an ordinary man and not Shahazada.


----------



## Parunthu

HariPrasad said:


> Yes because Modi is also an ordinary man and not Shahazada.



Well Modi is really quite an Extraordinary Man. There is nothing ordinary about rising from a kid selling tea to the potential PM of a country of 1.2 billion people.


----------



## SRP

Nair saab said:


> Very Old Case... Abhi to beta Pappu tu Phasaa!!!
> 
> BJP never raised this Issue because they thought they dont know how much truth this case holds and doesnt want character assassination of Rahul Gandhi ....
> 
> After the Snooping Row .... I dont think BJP will spare him....



Yep its an old news. But I got to know after posting it. Indian media sucks.


----------



## akand bharat

People Who Alleged Gujarat government of cursing Girls personal rights Don,t know any thing about law there is order made by supreme court which gives govt power of taping or keeping and eye on the person the provision itself given in the 
*THE INDIAN TELEGRAPH ACT, 1885*
*Official Secrets Act (India)*
Which also use in Niira Radia* tapes controversy that give power authorities 
*


----------



## Black Widow

Parunthu said:


> Well Modi is really quite an Extraordinary Man. There is nothing ordinary about rising from a kid selling tea to the potential PM of a country of 1.2 billion people.




He is not extraordinary, Our nation is. India is land of opportunities. Who ever work hard will get the reward...

Look at ChandraGupta Maurya, He was not Rajput (King/Prince), He became King. Look at Hemu, He was just a warrior He became King...


----------



## Mujraparty

*Chris Woods on Indian market's 'greatest hope' Narendra Modi*


Read more at:
Chris Woods on Indian market's 'greatest hope' Narendra Modi - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parunthu

Black Widow said:


> He is not extraordinary, Our nation is. India is land of opportunities. Who ever work hard will get the reward...
> 
> Look at ChandraGupta Maurya, He was not Rajput (King/Prince), He became King. Look at Hemu, He was just a warrior He became King...



You are giving examples of two other extraordinary men, Chandragupta Maurya and Emperor Hemu.


----------



## Star Wars

Every Dirty secret is coming out , All these corrupt politicians have to go ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Well.. You gotta cut him some slack. This man gave his whole life to ISRO only to be tortured by the goons in IB . He'll take any help he can get. If Modi listens to him and promises help, he will endorse Modi.



On that I agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> Very promising developments going on in South India. If BJP manages to get a foothold in Kerala, RSS will make sure that it becomes a major player...
> 
> If what you said is true, then I see a lot of people crossing over to other parties in coming years. Congress cant win alone in Kerala. It needs support of parties like Muslim League which often indulge in extreme practices. Lets see if ABVP + RSS can convince the Left's union for an understanding. The old lot from Left who are more vocal against Hindutva are going to retire in couple of years. If this Chandy govt. manages to stay for 3-4 years more, we may very well see a RSS supported Left front govt.. Politics indeed is a very surprising game..


After so much Corruption, Sex Scandal, Infighting out of 141 Congress would not even win 20 seats...
with in 2 1/2 years of Election people want them out ...

Only IUML and Congress (Church group) would retain their seats.... IUML will get few more seats as some Muslim Dominated Constituency are gonna be split ...

BJP will get few Seats if AL-Congress take few more radical Anti-Hindu stand...

But if they bring Ramesh Chennitala as CM who is Congress President but has many Disputed with the current CM ... Then they can manage a Face Saver by bringing a Hindu CM...

But lot of damage have already done for congress...

In Kerala if u wanna become a Key Political player either u would have to have Strong Collage Student Union or have Vatican aka Christian funding and Middle east Akka Islamic Funding ...

While congress has Full Fledged Vatican Funding and some what Middle east funding while most of it Goes to IUML and ISI hawala funding goes to PFI, NDF, PDP etc...

BJP has Neither Funding nor Collage Students Union Support ... Even Caste politics is against them but over Caste Politics is mere...

It is only recently that ABVP has become some what good, still it is no where near DYFI and SFI

It is Also Notable that out of 21 ministerial Seats Minority Control 11 apart from minority CM.... while Hindus have only 10...

Even if RSS support left it would be a off-Media understanding ... 


cloud_9 said:


> After @30:00,Modi is a Political troll


Modiji Today said that he would Put Congress in prison if proved guilty in Corruption Charges ...

I Hope the First Family of Congress run from India...

Unlike what Atalji did he should not spare them...  


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Breaking News!!!*

Man claiming to be Anna Hazare's supporter disrupts Kejriwal's press conference, throws ink at AAP Chief. Kejriwal alleges Cong-BJP conspiracy. Congress hits out at AAP, says they are engineering attack on themselves.







AAP and Congress has hand in gloves ... they themselves doing this so that AAP gets the sympathy votes and wins in Delhi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Hopefully Modi doesn't turn out to be another Imran Khan.


----------



## Ammyy

cloud_9 said:


> Hopefully Modi doesn't turn out to be another Imran Khan.



Imran created a new party modi holds flag of one of India's biggest/oldest party.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## akand bharat

cloud_9 said:


> Hopefully Modi doesn't turn out to be another Imran Khan.


hahahaha bjp is second largest power in term votes in india its not emerging pary like imran khan  Tehreek-e-Insaf its all ready emerged and ruled india

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

Ammyy said:


> Imran created a new party modi holds flag of one of India's biggest/oldest party.





akand bharat said:


> hahahaha bjp is second largest power in term votes in india its not emerging pary like imran khan  Tehreek-e-Insaf its all ready emerged and ruled india


Imran Khan in reference to:
1) Winning elections.
2) Fulfilling what's promised.


----------



## akand bharat

cloud_9 said:


> Imran Khan in reference to:
> 1) Winning elections.
> 2) Fulfilling what's promised.


well if you live in india you Already Now answer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Inspired by Sachin Tendulkar, Rahul Gandhi writes his own farewell speech*

_While sources have confirmed to other media organizations that Rahul Gandhi was so moved being at Wankhede stadium that he pushed for Bharat Ratna to Sachin Tendulkar, sources exclusive to Faking News have further revealed that Rahul Gandhi was so moved that even he wrote his own farewell speech a la Tendulkar’s speech._

_The speech was later torn up and thrown out by Sonia Gandhi because she didn’t want Rahul to retire, but Faking News could find the pieces and put it together to get the original draft:_
*



An emotional Rahul Gandhi
*
All my trolls, settle down, let me talk or I’ll get more and more comical. The gates are locked, so no point leaving.

It is hard to believe that my life between 10 Janpath and dalit’s households in the last 10 years is coming to an end. I would like to thank all the sycophants, err people, who have helped me in my life to get here. I have a list in my hand; please forgive me if I miss out on a few surnames for lack of time.

(This was followed by Tewari Ji, Sibbal ji, Falana ji, Dhimkana ji and all that jazz.)

First, I want to thank the most important person in my life, my father, who left us in 1991. Also my grandmother, who left us in 1984. Without their vision, I wouldn’t be standing in front of you. I still repeat the words they had for you – there should be no poverty, and the poor should dream.

My mother, I don’t how she dealt with such a gifted child like me. If I’m gifted, it is all because of her. She started praying for me even before I spoke my first words and took my first step. She still prays when I take steps into a rally ground and speak.

Priyanka (sister), I don’t what do I say about her. Even last night, Priyanka called me and we were discussing my speech. She said I could have added few more _daadi-mummy_, but no _jijaji_, stories in it.

The most beautiful thing happened to me when I met Diggi Chacha in 2001. I know that being the Chief Minister of Madhya Pradesh, there was a big career in front of him. But he decided that I should take care of _aam aadmi_ while he will take care of the opposition, RSS, and Modi.

Thanks for all the nonsense you have said Diggi Chacha. That’s the only nonsense I don’t wish to tear and throw out. Thank you for all that you have done and it is the best partnership I have had in my life.

There have been a lot of friends who have supported me. I thought my career was over when I became insomniac, but my friends called even at 3 AM and made me believe that I could still dream.

My career began at a tender youthful teenage of 34. My mother took me to Mani Shankar Aiyer sir and that is the best thing to have happened to me. Sir would be taking me in his Mercedes all over Amethi to ensure I eat at every Dalit household in the town. On a lighter note, he has never said “well ate” to me so that I don’t get complacent.

I have campaigned with many senior politicians; thanks to everyone for changing their stance every time I changed mine. I believe that you guys will serve this country under the leadership of anyone, and not just a Gandhi.

Thanks to all the doctors, especially Dr. Manmohan Singh; without your nonchalance, I couldn’t have thrashed our own government time and again. And those innumerous watchmen on TV, especially that Jha, who would take all brickbats from likes of Arnab.

But not all media men are bad. Many have backed me despite my failures, like Rajiv Shukla ji. A heartfelt thanks you to all of you, especially all those photographers who captured my cute, dimpled pics.

In the end, I thank all the people who trolled me a lot irrespective of whether I lost elections for my party or didn’t win it. Chants of ‘Pappu, Pappu’ will continue to reverberate in my ears till I breathe my last. Thank you very much. I am sorry if I have missed out on anything. Good bye.

Inspired by Sachin Tendulkar, Rahul Gandhi writes his own farewell speech | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Bangalore Rally ....









LOL Rahul Says Karnataka and Maharashtra is Ruled by BJP... 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202349591970397

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> LOL Rahul Says Karnataka and Maharashtra is Ruled by BJP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202349591970397




lol.. Pappu pagal ho gaya...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Rahul Gandhi will save us from the Congress !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Bangalore Rally ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Rahul Says Karnataka and Maharashtra is Ruled by BJP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202349591970397


 
Guess what Nair Saabji...they were all men


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parunthu

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Guess what Nair Saabji...they were all men



It was the BIGGEST EVER political rally in Bangalore  and they were Not all Men.


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. Pappu pagal ho gaya...



Pappu is already Pagala. That is why he is called OWL BABA


----------



## Sashan

I am sure the late night talk show hosts in US regret not having a character like Pappu in US as they would have had a generous amount of materials almost everyday.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Rahul Gandhi accused of illegally detaining a girl and her parents for six years, HC seeks clarification* 


cloud_9 said:


> Hopefully Modi doesn't turn out to be another Imran Khan.



Buddy what a comparison 

NaMo has decades of experience in politics, administration, strategic planning in politics. In addition BJP is a 40 year old party and 6 years have governed the nation.

On the contrary Imran is a celebrity turned politician. He is not a full timer, he's into politics, sports and what not.

Rest assured NaMo will romp in atleast 210-220 seats on his own

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

eowyn said:


>



So you should have no problems voting for congress now.... 


eowyn said:


>



So you should have no problems voting for congress now.... 


CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy what a comparison
> 
> NaMo has decades of experience in politics, administration, strategic planning in politics. In addition BJP is a 40 year old party and 6 years have governed the nation.
> 
> On the contrary Imran is a celebrity turned politician. He is not a full timer, he's into politics, sports and what not.
> 
> Rest assured NaMo will romp in atleast 210-220 seats on his own



Yeah I know, decades of experience managing riot situations, stalking women, extrajudicial killing, encounter killing etc.


----------



## akand bharat

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So you should have no problems voting for congress now....
> 
> So you should have no problems voting for congress now....
> 
> Yeah I know, decades of experience managing riot situations, stalking women, extrajudicial killing, encounter killing etc.


And congress decades of looting plundering masses, divisional politics, Muslim appeasement,Lost coal files,scams coalgate bofors 2g Cwg etc,operation bluestar, sri lanka intervention ,humiliation of india in 62 war ,riots of 1947-48 ,1984 sikh buchering bhahgal pur riots,thousand of other riots congress destroyed the past present and future of the country...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah I know, decades of experience stalking women



Rahul gandhi detains a girl for 7 years, HC issues notice to him.

This is one of many atrocities Rahul and Robert have been doing to poor Indian girls.

Do you have anything more to say?

HC issues notice to Rahul Gandhi for girl's illegal detention - Economic Times



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah I know, decades of experience, managing riot situations



FYI.

A Short List of Riots under Congress Rule | Atanu Dey On India's Development



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah I know, decades of experience, extrajudicial killing, encounter killing etc.



NHRC stats show there were more fake encounters in Congress-ruled states than in Narendra Modi's Gujarat

NHRC stats show there were more fake encounters in Congress-ruled states than in Narendra Modi's Gujarat : North, News - India Today

Guess, now you should shut the fu*** up and go home.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

CorporateAffairs said:


> Rahul gandhi detains a girl for 7 years, HC issues notice to him.
> 
> This is one of many atrocities Rahul and Robert have been doing to poor Indian girls.
> 
> Do you have anything more to say?
> 
> HC issues notice to Rahul Gandhi for girl's illegal detention - Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> .



Lies and more lies. Why don't you SHUT THE F*CK UP and go home maggot?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Lies and more lies. Why don't you SHUT THE F*CK UP and go home maggot?



U dumwit, have given you source to all nasty things congress has done.

Unfortunately you couldn't provide a source for your allegations.

Perhaps maggots cannot produce source, just like a cancer called congress.


----------



## Puchtoon

*New Delhi: *Opinion polls may be unreliable, but the markets favour the main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) over the Congress party-led United Progressive Alliance (UPA) government to win next year’s general elections, Hong Kong-based securities house CLSA Asia-Pacific Markets said on Monday.
“It is clear that the market favours one outcome over another. It is their right to do that,” Christopher Wood, equity strategist at CLSA, told reporters at the CLSA India Forum in New Delhi.
The brokerage, in a presentation, also projected the state-wise performance of BJP and the probable reasons for it securing 202 seats in the 2014 election: a wave in favour of the party’s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi; the appeal of Modi to urban voters; anti-incumbency; polarization; and the strong performance of BJP state governments.
No such scenario was envisaged for the Congress.






CLSA’s view is that India’s “six-month story” is uncertain, but the securities house is optimistic about the country’s “two-year story”.
Among the negatives, CLSA listed fiscal pressure, a weak currency, slowing growth in consumption, political uncertainty and a possible downside to 2014-15 corporate earnings. Among the positives it listed an “uptick” in the investment cycle in 12-18 months, the direct benefits transfer scheme that it called a “bold new reform”, the superior performance of the Indian IT sector, and the fact that banks are becoming aggressive about recovering their dues.
But the securities house’s most controversial analysis is likely to be what it called its “BJP 2014 Blue Sky” (projection).
CLSA India Ltd’s executive director Mahesh Nandurkar explained the rationale behind providing such a projection and said it was because of “a lot of investor queries”.
“I haven’t seen this kind of interest in Indian politics from global investors,” he said.
The Congress has been critical of such analyses in the backdrop of a 7 November report by financial services firm Goldman Sachs Group Inc. which stated that an upgrade in India’s investment prospects was possible if a coalition led by BJP comes to power, and may fuel investment demand, particularly in infrastructure.
In response to the Congress party’s reaction, Wood said, “That happens all over the world. We have no issue with that.”
CLSA’s presentation dovetails with assembly elections in four states—Delhi, Rajasthan, Chhattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh—that are seen as a direct contest between the Congress and BJP.
“I think banks like Goldman Sachs should stay focused only on doing what they claim to specialize in,” trade minister Anand Sharma was cited as saying in _The Economic Times _on 8 November.
“Goldman’s latest report on Indian economy and its eagerness to push the case of a particular political leader and his party exposes two things—Goldman is parading its ignorance about the basic facts of Indian economy; and it also exposes its eagerness to mess around with India’s domestic politics. It only makes Goldman’s credibility and motives highly suspect,” he said.
The reference to a particular political leader was to Modi, the Gujarat chief minister who is spearheading the BJP campaign in the state elections after being anointed as the party’s prime ministerial candidate in the next general elections.
“Rather than appreciating the message, they are going after the messenger,” Rajeev Malik, senior economist at CLSA Singapore Pte. Ltd.
Some opinion polls have projected BJP under Modi as the front runner in next year’s general election, but Wood cited a history of such polls going wrong in predicting electoral results.
“Opinion polls represent an urban electorate rather than a rural one. From the sentiment stand point, opinion polls are important, but from the fundamental standpoint it is the investment cycle (that is important to the markets),” he said.
India has witnessed a debate on opinion polls, with the Election Commission having written to the ministry of law and justice for a ban on the publication of such surveys from the date of notification of elections.
India’s economic growth slowed to 5% in the year ended 31 March, the slowest pace in 10 years, and is forecast by some economists and international agencies to slow further in the current fiscal year. Economists have blamed the stalling of economic reforms during much of the UPA government’s second term in office for the slower pace of growth. And many investors have decided they are better off waiting to see who comes to power in next year’s general election rather than taking an investment decision now.
“The tone and agenda will be set up by the next government,” Malik said. “The political will is not there. It is an inefficiently run economy and any kind of incremental improvement will have a constructive role.”
Indeed, nothing is happening because corruption had become the standard way of getting things done, explained Wood. And everything has come to a standstill in the absence of any other way of getting things done. The ruling UPA government has been roiled by several corruption scandals related to irregularities in the allotment of spectrum, coal mines, and organizing the Commonwealth Games.
CLSA is of the opinion that India’s current account deficit, which rose to a record 4.8% of gross domestic product (GDP) in the last fiscal year, makes the economy vulnerable to overseas investor sentiment. The Reserve Bank of India expects the deficit to narrow to around $56 billion, or less than 3% of GDP, in the current year.
CLSA said the deficit makes the Indian economy prone to global shocks.
The rupee has lost 11.89% against the dollar since January, the third most after the Indonesian rupiah and the Japanese yen in Asia, and closed on Monday at 62.42 per dollar, strengthening after US Federal Reserve chairperson nominee Janet Yellen said she will continue the $85 billion a month asset-purchase programme.
“The corporate sector has borrowed a lot of dollars. They have also borrowed a lot on the private side and pledged their shares. Most of these firms expected that the rupee wouldn’t cross to the other side of the 60s. There is more dollar borrowing in India as compared to the South-East Asia,” Wood said.
CLSA believes the rupee will weaken.
“During 2002-07 was the only time that the rupee appreciated. This is a currency that is trying to correct itself to pre-2002 levels,” Malik said.
Malik sounded a cautionary note on India’s future growth. “The bottom line is it will be a graded protracted recovery. While a subdued global growth and easy liquidity benefited India earlier, even if India’s growth improves, the global liquidity environment is a concern.”
Wood, though, was optimistic about India’s future prospects. “The best companies in emerging markets are in India,” Woods said.

Investors inclined towards a BJP win in 2014 election: CLSA - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

CorporateAffairs said:


> U dumwit, have given you source to all nasty things congress has done.
> 
> Unfortunately you couldn't provide a source for your allegations.
> 
> Perhaps maggots cannot produce source, just like a cancer called congress.



What source numbskull? The only thing you've given is speculation. Your modi tapes are not only authentic, but the BJP and Modi have accepted it as such. You must be running low on any kind of brains to still say they are just allegations. You wanna get it straight?

- COngress is gonna get Modi on this and get him good
-They'll have his head and his stepping down and PM candidate
- That will end BJP's run for this election


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What source numbskull? The only thing you've given is speculation. Your modi tapes are not only authentic, but the BJP and Modi have accepted it as such. You must be running low on any kind of brains to still say they are just allegations. You wanna get it straight?
> 
> - COngress is gonna get Modi on this and get him good
> -They'll have his head and his stepping down and PM candidate
> - That will end BJP's run for this election



Keep dreaming you maggot.

Cobra post itself says "UNAUTHENTICATED TAPES".

may be i should stop debating with congress dumwits 


Guynextdoor2 said:


> What source numbskull? The only thing you've given is speculation. Your modi tapes are not only authentic, but the BJP and Modi have accepted it as such. You must be running low on any kind of brains to still say they are just allegations. You wanna get it straight?
> 
> - COngress is gonna get Modi on this and get him good
> -They'll have his head and his stepping down and PM candidate
> - That will end BJP's run for this election




Perhaps this is the lowest level a former congress CM can stoop.

You will suffer electric shock if you press non-Congress buttons on EVMs, Ajit Jogi warns voters - The Times of India


----------



## Guynextdoor2

CorporateAffairs said:


> Keep dreaming you maggot.
> 
> Cobra post itself says "UNAUTHENTICATED TAPES".
> 
> may be i should stop debating with congress dumwits
> 
> 
> Perhaps this is the lowest level a former congress CM can stoop.
> 
> You will suffer electric shock if you press non-Congress buttons on EVMs, Ajit Jogi warns voters - The Times of India



NO IT DOESN"T MAGGOT- BJP HAS ACCEPTED THE TAPES ARE TRUE (And mark my words, by not denying the tapes, it's almost as if some one inside BJP is conspiring to pull down modi. You're guy doesn't need Congress to go down. They can just light the flame and watch the BJP burn). Obviously BJP numbskulls don't read papers/ watch TV etc.:


----------



## kbd-raaf

@Guynextdoor2 You are a Congress supporter clearly. Are you a supporter of the Gandhi clan or Congresses policies?


----------



## WAR-rior

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So you should have no problems voting for congress now....
> 
> So you should have no problems voting for congress now....
> 
> Yeah I know, decades of experience managing riot situations, stalking women, extrajudicial killing, encounter killing etc.


Bhaisaab, aapko pata bhi hai how did Congressi kill the Sikhs in 84? dont talk bout any single person's barbarity and support other people with same blood in their hand. Atleast Congress supporters shudnt talk bout genocide. Puhlees !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

WAR-rior said:


> Bhaisaab, aapko pata bhi hai how did Congressi kill the Sikhs in 84? dont talk bout any single person's barbarity and support other people with same blood in their hand. Atleast Congress supporters shudnt talk bout genocide. Puhlees !



Sir, they took that one barbarian and want to put him PM. Most importantly there is no evidence that he has any intention of changing. (BTW howz your job man?)


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Sir, they took that one barbarian and want to put him PM. Most importantly there is no evidence that he has any intention of changing. (BTW howz your job man?)


Do you have some proof that he instigated those riots... the one that can stand in the court of law... if you don't have it..shut up.


----------



## WAR-rior

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Sir, they took that one barbarian and want to put him PM. Most importantly there is no evidence that he has any intention of changing. (BTW howz your job man?)



Well the biggest reason to support Modi is that hes the most able and innovative politician India has today. On the other side the question of changing is, then every Indian knows the reason BJP was selected for 6 years and never before was their ideology. BJP cant afford to get back to genocide politics if they dont want to go in exile for another half century. Also, Modi is a gujarati and its well versed that 'A gujarati never does GHAATE ka SAUDA'. If he is responsible for india he will never let India down internationally like how Corgress did in face of their Scams.

My job is doing well. Now its time to go next level and hence looking for opportunities Abroad. Germany seems to be a good place. On with my Deutsch lessons. . How bout you. What you upto nowadays?


----------



## Jason bourne

*Advice the Congress is likely to ignore*
Chetan Bhagat 



​





Not so long ago, the Congress seemed invincible. Rahul Gandhi was a youth icon. The people loved Manmohan Singh and were in awe of his impressive CV. Meanwhile, the BJP was in a shambles, with more infighting than members and more PM candidates than seats in Parliament. 

How times change. BJP continues to get stronger every day even as Namo runs the campaign for both the BJP and the Congress. Namo sets a weekly topic — from burqa to dehati aurat to Sardar Patel — and Congressmen write essays attacking him. And while victory for Namo is not certain, the odds continue to improve. 

The Congress, on its part, is trying to keep up a brave façade though it is imploding internally. Mistakes of a few Congressmen can cost a lot of other Congressmen their careers. The party campaign lacks strategy and its key leaders speak in arrogant, defensive tones. Not once have any of them admitted, “Yes, we have made mistakes. India has changed, we need to change too.” 
No, the Congress won’t say it because deep down, apart from a few MPs, most believe they do not need to change. They think the advisors, naysayers, Facebookers, Tweeters, investment banks and media-editors are simply ‘out to get them’. They believe real India is still with the Congress, and only the noisy upper class buzzes around like irritating mosquitoes. Enough chamchas exist to endorse this view. Hence all good advice is ignored. Internal or external suggestions will be met with “you new-age types don’t know politics” or “we know how to win elections, so shut up”. 

Yes, the Congress leadership is in denial. Sadly it is expected to remain so until after the 2014 elections. Maybe a jolt in the results remains the only hope for the party to undertake long overdue reforms. 

For reform it must. It has relied far too much on a one-trick act — the Gandhi family. Indians have started to demand performance, with or without dynasty. People want to be empowered, not ruled. This empowerment is not a media creation or a Modi conspiracy. This is enduring social change. It is partly due to politics, but also due to factors like technology. For instance, the omnipresent mobile phone, has given a taste of empowerment to Indians. They want it in other aspects of life too. There is no going back from here. If the Congress ignores this, it will lose its relevance. The right and centre-driven BJP and the left and statedriven Federal Front could well become the two alternatives for India. 

Of course, these risks haven’t registered. The arrogance of power makes it easy to laugh at naysayers. But for those who do care for the party, here are six clear identifiable moments which alienated Congress from its voters. The party would do well to reflect on them. 

First was the AICC session in 2010, in the middle of the CWG scam. The nation seethed in rage over dirty toilets, collapsing bridges and massive CWG corruption but the Congress chose to stay silent on the scam. Instead, TV channels showed a guffawing Kalmadi and Sonia Gandhi making in-party jokes. This key blunder seeded the anti-Congress sentiment of today. 

Two, dealing with Anna and Ramdev — the bungled up Jan Lokpal bill discussions, arresting Anna, relenting to Anna, ministers at airport for Ramdev, cops to kick out Ramdev. Need more be said? Who approved all this? 

Three, the Delhi rape — the government acted too late, did too little. 

Four, Modi-denial two years ago to Modi-obsession now. Congress slept on Modi’s rising star. What is worse is now they aren’t sleeping at all. Every senior Congress member has made personal attacks on him, turning him into a bigger star.

Five, attempts to ban or control tweets, Facebook updates, media content, opinion polls and whatever else they don’t like. Free speech is the only catharsis available to suffering Indians. They will never give it up. Who is approving all this in the party? Is this how elections are won? 

Six, Rahul Gandhi. What has he done? What does he want to do? What does he think? Do Indians have a right to know or not? Is anyone telling him his mistakes, or is being a chamcha the only Congress way to do things? 

As said earlier, it is unlikely the Congress will pay heed to any advice. The organization is stuck. It needs change but those who are in control are reluctant. The BJP was in a similar position in the pre-Modi anointment days. They changed somewhat. Will the Congress too? Or do they need a 2014 report card recommending the same?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

WAR-rior said:


> Well the biggest reason to support Modi is that hes the most able and innovative politician India has today. On the other side the question of changing is, then every Indian knows the reason BJP was selected for 6 years and never before was their ideology. BJP cant afford to get back to genocide politics if they dont want to go in exile for another half century. Also, Modi is a gujarati and its well versed that 'A gujarati never does GHAATE ka SAUDA'. If he is responsible for india he will never let India down internationally like how Corgress did in face of their Scams.
> 
> My job is doing well. Now its time to go next level and hence looking for opportunities Abroad. Germany seems to be a good place. On with my Deutsch lessons. . How bout you. What you upto nowadays?




Dude, I'm obviously sceptical, primarily because I lived under modi for 2 years and also under BJP BSY. New revelations didn't therefore surprise me at all. ANyways we've been blowing a lot of hot air. Maybe we should just wait for the results now. 

Good man, hope you get your 'next level' job. I'm now in 'corporatish' type function (strategy type). Not too keen on moving abroad though I deal with international markets. Right now having fun. If I think it's not working out, I'll realign to India/ Asia Pacific orgs. Guess both of us want 'next level' jobs now


----------



## WAR-rior

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Dude, I'm obviously sceptical, primarily because I lived under modi for 2 years and also under BJP BSY. New revelations didn't therefore surprise me at all. ANyways we've been blowing a lot of hot air. Maybe we should just wait for the results now.


Exactly. And thats why I need change. Fed up with this 4.5% growth and policy paralysis. No innovation at all. No bullish Business attitude. Hell, no one want to work in India nowadays. 



> Good man, hope you get your 'next level' job. I'm now in 'corporatish' type function (strategy type). Not too keen on moving abroad though I deal with international markets. Right now having fun. If I think it's not working out, I'll realign to India/ Asia Pacific orgs. Guess both of us want 'next level' jobs now



Cool maan. Me too in Corporate Strategy as a BA. You are right we have similar profiles and want our so called next level jobs. ha ha. Europe will be good yaar. Mast place to spend you youth.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

WAR-rior said:


> Exactly. And thats why I need change. Fed up with this 4.5% growth and policy paralysis. No innovation at all. No bullish Business attitude. Hell, no one want to work in India nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool maan. Me too in Corporate Strategy as a BA. You are right we have similar profiles and want our so called next level jobs. ha ha. Europe will be good yaar. Mast place to spend you youth.



Lolzz since I'm a bit more senior to you, I won't be looking at Europe for now.  . For me it's time to fix a base which will mostly be Bangalore. But I wish you all the best


----------



## WAR-rior

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Lolzz since I'm a bit more senior to you, I won't be looking at Europe for now.  . For me it's time to fix a base which will mostly be Bangalore. But I wish you all the best


Ohh is it? How many yrs experience have you got? You been in which industry? Ohh. mentioning with care. its OFF TOPIC.


----------



## Trichy

As of Nov 1st Week, lets see what may change after 3 months and before Election..!






Source: CLSA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

WAR-rior said:


> Ohh is it? How many yrs experience have you got? You been in which industry? Ohh. mentioning with care. its OFF TOPIC.



We will mention with care...elsewhere  . I like anonymity...that way I can abuse and insult and get away with it


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guynextdoor2 said:


> NO IT DOESN"T MAGGOT- BJP HAS ACCEPTED THE TAPES ARE TRUE (And mark my words, by not denying the tapes, it's almost as if some one inside BJP is conspiring to pull down modi. You're guy doesn't need Congress to go down. They can just light the flame and watch the BJP burn). Obviously BJP numbskulls don't read papers/ watch TV etc.:




To all congress maggots:

Snooping scandal: Woman’s father writes to NCW saying no need to probe case further - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Indian Christian media shameless cover up of Rahul gandhi's sexual harassment of Sukanya for 7 years.


MediaCrooks: Rahul Gandhi – Sukanya Case: Amazing Media Silence

HC issues notice to Rahul Gandhi for girl's illegal detention - Economic Times

HC issues notice to Rahul Gandhi for girl's illegal detention - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

I am not sure about other states...But in my state Odisha....5 seat for him is not real unless they really try to get it.....


----------



## Jason bourne

There is chance that BJD will join hands with bjp eventually mark my word

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

UP bihar ma iss se jyada seate milengi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

NaMo's targets:

Sweep GJ, MP, CH, and Goa.
Get 80% seats in RJ, DL, KA.
With allies target 60% seats in Haryana, Punjab, MH.
target 50-60 seats in UP & UH
target a total of 20-25 seats in remaining states JH, WB, AP, TN, KL, North east states.

NaMo has to get Raj in MH for a landslide gain.


----------



## Parunthu

CorporateAffairs said:


> NaMo's targets:
> 
> Sweep GJ, MP, CH, and Goa.
> Get 80% seats in RJ, DL, KA.
> With allies target 60% seats in Haryana, Punjab, MH.
> target 50-60 seats in UP & UH
> target a total of 20-25 seats in remaining states JH, WB, AP, TN, KL, North east states.
> 
> NaMo has to get Raj in MH for a landslide gain.



I think NaMo needs to campaign extensively in Maharashtra to win Maharastrian hearts. They already admire him, he just needs to reach out to them more. 

Raj is too new and small, udhav is just incapable. BJP has their hands full in Maharashtra. Its a shame BJP has no real mass leader in Maharastra. Ironic considering RSS is based out of Maharastra.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Parunthu said:


> I think NaMo needs to campaign extensively in Maharashtra to win Maharastrian hearts. They already admire him, he just needs to reach out to them more.
> 
> Raj is too new and small, udhav is just incapable. BJP has their hands full in Maharashtra. Its a shame BJP has no real mass leader in Maharastra. Ironic considering RSS is based out of Maharastra.




Yes, BJP is missing Promod Mahajan badly.

Uddhav is now useless. However Raj has a strong following, dont forget he has roped on 22% of vote share in last MH assembly polls.

BJP+SS+MNS will be a lethal combination. NaMo's first MH, Mumbai rally coming on Dec 22nd 

He plans 5-8 rallies in MH before polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parunthu

CorporateAffairs said:


> Yes, BJP is missing Promod Mahajan badly.
> 
> Uddhav is now useless. However Raj has a strong following, dont forget he has roped on 22% of vote share in last MH assembly polls.
> 
> BJP+SS+MNS will be a lethal combination. NaMo's first MH, Mumbai rally coming on Dec 22nd
> 
> He plans 5-8 rallies in MH before polls.



Unless MNS and SS agree on a seat sharing formula, they will only end up dividing votes and allow NCP and congress to exploit this and win again. 

There is nothing so far that indicates a workable solution and focused coalition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Parunthu said:


> Unless MNS and SS agree on a seat sharing formula, they will only end up dividing votes and allow NCP and congress to exploit this and win again.
> 
> There is nothing so far that indicates a workable solution and focused coalition.


Raj has higest regards for NaMo. hopeful of the alliance


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Are BJP and Congress the same?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Are BJP and Congress the same?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

CorporateAffairs said:


> To all congress maggots:
> 
> Snooping scandal: Woman’s father writes to NCW saying no need to probe case further - The Times of India



BJP pulls up all of it's defenses from Mahabharat serial makers because they know their supporters are illiterate.
WHo cares what the father thinks? State machinery and money used without even a registered complaint? WHo the hell is he to get any of this without procedure? WHo paid for all the hotel and aircraft tickets and deployment of policemen- Including IG and SP- for months?- the goddamn father? We did't pay for an IG so that he could stalk women. It's tax payers money. ANd we pay the money to put up an ATS to stop TERRORIST activities, not for Modi and Amit Shah to stalk women they like. And yeah they stalked her coz of saheb's 'personal' interest, not coz of any 'father request'. They just caught hold of that poor b@stard and are arm twisting him with god knows what threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Trichy said:


> As of Nov 1st Week, lets see what may change after 3 months and before Election..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: CLSA




Karnataka -15? Odisha - 5?, TN - 5 ? ......Unlikely.


----------



## Parunthu

Guynextdoor2 said:


> BJP pulls up all of it's defenses from Mahabharat serial makers because they know their supporters are illiterate.
> WHo cares what the father thinks? State machinery and money used without even a registered complaint? WHo the hell is he to get any of this without procedure? WHo paid for all the hotel and aircraft tickets and deployment of policemen- Including IG and SP- for months?- the goddamn father? We did't pay for an IG so that he could stalk women. It's tax payers money. ANd we pay the money to put up an ATS to stop TERRORIST activities, not for Modi and Amit Shah to stalk women they like. And yeah they stalked her coz of saheb's 'personal' interest, not coz of any 'father request'. They just caught hold of that poor b@stard and are arm twisting him with god knows what threats.



BJP takes its moral bearing from the Mahabharat because they are hindus. ( unlike you ) 

Gujarat govt. has already clarified that they were providing protection to the girl based on her fathers request. That is well within their scope and how they provide the protection is their business. 

If you disagree, stand for election and win votes by offering a more efficient way of providing police protection. 

Your attempts at Character Assassination of Modi is no different from the attempts of Indian Mujaheddin to kill Modi. You deserve the same contempt and fate reserved for all terrorist assassins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Parunthu said:


> BJP takes its moral bearing from the Mahabharat because they are hindus. ( unlike you )
> 
> Gujarat govt. has already clarified that they were providing protection to the girl based on her fathers request. That is well within their scope and how they provide the protection is their business.
> 
> If you disagree, stand for election and win votes by offering a more efficient way of providing police protection.
> 
> Your attempts at Character Assassination of Modi is no different from the attempts of Indian Mujaheddin to kill Modi. You deserve the same contempt and fate reserved for all terrorist assassins.



Who asked you to reply to my post?



Bang Galore said:


> Karnataka -15? Odisha - 5?, TN - 5 ? ......Unlikely.



No dude, give karnataka 100, TN 100 and Kerala 350- you've got 550 seats right there for modi...


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guynextdoor2 said:


> BJP pulls up all of it's defenses from Mahabharat serial makers because they know their supporters are illiterate.
> WHo cares what the father thinks? State machinery and money used without even a registered complaint? WHo the hell is he to get any of this without procedure? WHo paid for all the hotel and aircraft tickets and deployment of policemen- *Including IG and SP- for months?- the goddamn father? We did't pay for an IG so that he could stalk women. It's tax payers money. ANd we pay the money to put up an ATS to stop TERRORIST activities, not for Modi and Amit Shah to stalk women they like.* And yeah they stalked her coz of saheb's 'personal' interest, not coz of any 'father request'. They just caught hold of that poor b@stard and are arm twisting him with god knows what threats.




Look what Congress is using SPG commandos for, lifting robert vadra after he faints in tennis tournament:

Shame of congress maggots 

Last year, SPG commandos carried Robert Vadra when he fainted giving awards in a Golf tournament, HE was Chief Guest. : ggiittiikkaa

Questions on Robert Vadra Trigger a Political Storm - Outlookindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

CorporateAffairs said:


> Look what Congress is using SPG commandos for, lifting robert vadra after he faints in tennis tournament:
> 
> Shame of congress maggots
> 
> Last year, SPG commandos carried Robert Vadra when he fainted giving awards in a Golf tournament, HE was Chief Guest. : ggiittiikkaa
> 
> Questions on Robert Vadra Trigger a Political Storm - Outlookindia.com



So if he faints...he shouldn't be lifted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So if he faints...he shouldn't be lifted



Thats not the point. When tax payers money can be wasted on a dumwit like vadra, why not use the same money on protecting a girl

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doublemaster

CorporateAffairs said:


> Thats not the point. When tax payers money can be wasted on a dumwit like vadra, why not use the same money on protecting a girl



May be its to protect secret affair?
How about ordering some one to send to jail?


Guynextdoor2 said:


> BJP pulls up all of it's defenses from Mahabharat serial makers because they know their supporters are illiterate.
> WHo cares what the father thinks? State machinery and money used without even a registered complaint? WHo the hell is he to get any of this without procedure? WHo paid for all the hotel and aircraft tickets and deployment of policemen- Including IG and SP- for months?- the goddamn father? We did't pay for an IG so that he could stalk women. It's tax payers money. ANd we pay the money to put up an ATS to stop TERRORIST activities, not for Modi and Amit Shah to stalk women they like. And yeah they stalked her coz of saheb's 'personal' interest, not coz of any 'father request'. They just caught hold of that poor b@stard and are arm twisting him with god knows what threats.



Hey have u read the writ petition of Sharma? read it once....

Pradeep Sharma Writ Petition


----------



## Guynextdoor2

CorporateAffairs said:


> Thats not the point. When tax payers money can be wasted on a dumwit like vadra, why not use the same money on protecting a girl



Whether or not Robert Varda needs to be given SPG protection is dependent upon what kind of threat is posed to him. Whether you like him or not, considering his prominence, terrorists and others do have great advantages in targeting. As long as a proper threat assesment is made (which was done), proper request and documentation was done (which was done), giving him SPG protection should not be a problem. No such assessment or documentation was done for the girl. It was not 'protection', it was 'stalking' coz modi wanted her.



doublemaster said:


> May be its to protect secret affair?
> How about ordering some one to send to jail?
> 
> 
> Hey have u read the writ petition of Sharma? read it once....
> 
> Pradeep Sharma Writ Petition



I heard the tapes- especially the part where amit shah says he (Pradeep Sharma) should spend 'more time in jail than Vanzara'. It spent a chill down my spine. I will go through the petition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

CorporateAffairs said:


> Thats not the point. When tax payers money can be wasted on a dumwit like vadra, why not use the same money on protecting a girl



I don't think anyone really buys the argument that the girl was being protected. In some conversation, they are worried about the girl giving them the slip, they call her clever/cunning and order that she should not be allowed to get away. Hardly protecting. _(Vadra being given SPG security is an absolute waste btw)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Whether or not Robert Varda needs to be given SPG protection is dependent upon what kind of threat is posed to him. Whether you like him or not, considering his prominence, terrorists and others do have great advantages in targeting. As long as a proper threat assesment is made (which was done), proper request and documentation was done (which was done), giving him SPG protection should not be a problem. No such assessment or documentation was done for the girl. It was not 'protection', it was 'stalking' coz modi wanted her.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the tapes- especially the part where amit shah says he (Pradeep Sharma) should spend 'more time in jail than Vanzara'. It spent a chill down my spine. I will go through the petition.



He has written beautiful and romantic story about modi, mansi relation. Though court order to remove some paragraphs, It can give u hint about why she was snooped.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bang Galore said:


> I don't think anyone really buys the argument that the girl was being protected. In some conversation, they are worried about the girl giving them the slip, they call her clever/cunning and order that she should not be allowed to get away. Hardly protecting. _(*Vadra being given SPG security is an absolute waste btw*)_



I'm not so sure. It's all great to call him an @$$hole and whatnot, but if LeT gets him, it will really be an accomplishment for them. These things are 'symbolic' in value. When people start feeling that their loved ones are not secure when they enter politics, it'll begin to fracture the entire political system. 

BTW- BJP supporters are maintaining that it was for 'protecting' girl.



doublemaster said:


> He has written beautiful and romantic story about modi, mansi relation. Though court order to remove some paragraphs, It can give u hint about why she was snooped.



Ok man, will read through. Thx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm not so sure. It's all great to call him an @$$hole and whatnot, but if LeT gets him, it will really be an accomplishment for them. These things are 'symbolic' in value. When people start feeling that their loved ones are not secure when they enter politics, it'll begin to fracture the entire political system.



I didn't say he should not be given protection, only that he should not be given SPG protection. Others with much more serious threats don't get that, there is no reason he should. Even if it is because of belonging to a particular family of such protectees, there is no reason why he cannot get protection by some other agency when he is not with the other protectees. I certainly don't understand why he should be exempt from frisking at airports & such, no one except current top leaders should be exempt.


----------



## fiji

Iam gonna vote for Modi just because Iam pissed off with Congress.

and he deserves a chance. congressi ball lickers tum log duub maro....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Bang Galore said:


> I didn't say he should not be given protection, only that he should not be given SPG protection. Others with much more serious threats don't get that, there is no reason he should. Even if it is because of belonging to a particular family of such protectees, there is no reason why he cannot get protection by some other agency when he is not with the other protectees. I certainly don't understand why he should be exempt from frisking at airports & such, no one except current top leaders should be exempt.




Its law after assassination of Rajiv Gandhi that immediate families of former pm are now given SPG security, because terrorists might target them to get much needed publicity having killed a close relative of former pm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

[Bregs] said:


> Its law after assassination of Rajiv Gandhi that immediate families of former pm are now given SPG security, because terrorists might target them to get much needed publicity having killed a close relative of former pm



I'm aware of what the law says but Mr. Vadra gets special treatment. No other SPG protectee has as wide a family net. Nor are members of other families exempt from such things as security checks. I don't believe Mr.Vadra should be any different. As I said, at airports, no one except the current leadeship should be exempted. I have not suggested that Vadra get no security, only that it ought to be of a different agency with the SPG security reserved only for the PM & any former PM_(not all) _facing security threats. Surely chaps like Chidambaram, Antony, Advani & Modi have greater threats than Mr. Vadra, if they can do without SPG protection, shouldn't be a problem for him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Bang Galore said:


> I'm aware of what the law says but Mr. Vadra gets special treatment. No other SPG protectee has as wide a family net. Nor are members of other families exempt from such things as security checks. I don't believe Mr.Vadra should be any different. As I said, at airports, no one except the current leadeship should be exempted. I have not suggested that Vadra get no security, only that it ought to be of a different agency with the SPG security reserved only for the PM & any former PM_(not all) _facing security threats. Surely chaps like Chidambaram, Antony, Advani & Modi have greater threats than Mr. Vadra, if they can do without SPG protection, shouldn't be a problem for him




Modi should be given SPG protection

Narendra Modi the target, Pak ISI turns to Dawood Ibrahim for help

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Bang Galore said:


> I'm aware of what the law says but Mr. Vadra gets special treatment. No other SPG protectee has as wide a family net. Nor are members of other families exempt from such things as security checks. I don't believe Mr.Vadra should be any different. As I said, at airports, no one except the current leadeship should be exempted. I have not suggested that Vadra get no security, only that it ought to be of a different agency with the SPG security reserved only for the PM & any former PM_(not all) _facing security threats. Surely chaps like Chidambaram, Antony, Advani & Modi have greater threats than Mr. Vadra, if they can do without SPG protection, shouldn't be a problem for him



Such a conclusion would necessitate an application/acceptance of the very idea of syllogisms and an appreciation for the benefits of said acceptance/application. Vadra should be given no protection whatsoever unless a specific situation arises where there is credible intelligence on a threat to his life. As for the regulations regarding SPG cover, @[Bregs] the whole act (THE GAZETTE OF INDIA) and venture a guess as to whether a proper and bona fide threat assessment led to inconsequential and vapid fools like Vadra getting SPG cover?

Neither Vadra nor Rahul should be afforded SPG cover. It has been more than two decades since someone from their family held the office of PM and any threat to them is long passed since no family member at the moment even holds a portfolio in the Union Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> Modi should be given SPG protection
> 
> Narendra Modi the target, Pak ISI turns to Dawood Ibrahim for help



Why can't we use some of his ATS men to protect him (instead of stalking women)?


----------



## [Bregs]

Dillinger said:


> Such a conclusion would necessitate an application/acceptance of the very idea of syllogisms and an appreciation for the benefits of said acceptance/application. Vadra should be given no protection whatsoever unless a specific situation arises where there is credible intelligence on a threat to his life. As for the regulations regarding SPG cover, @[Bregs] the whole act (THE GAZETTE OF INDIA) and venture a guess as to whether a proper and bona fide threat assessment led to inconsequential and vapid fools like Vadra getting SPG cover?
> 
> Neither Vadra nor Rahul should be afforded SPG cover. It has been more than two decades since someone from their family held the office of PM and any threat to them is long passed since no family member at the moment even holds a portfolio in the Union Govt.




what you mean to say is if any one from there family is killed then again give them spg cover so why not prevent it and not becoming a laughing stock later, the problem to there getting this security looks more to be political. if close family member of a former PM is fool that doesn't mean he is not entitled to security cover.

When an ordinary mysterious girl can be provided ATS security round the clock for the reasons best known to modi govt then whats the problem in providing security cover to this family whose 2 members have been killed in terrorist attacks


----------



## [Bregs]

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why can't we use some of his ATS men to protect him (instead of stalking women)?




lol........


----------



## Dillinger

[Bregs] said:


> what you mean to say is if any one from there family is killed then again give them spg cover so why not prevent it and not becoming a laughing stock later, the problem to there getting this security looks more to be political. if close family member of a former PM is fool that doesn't mean he is not entitled to security cover.
> 
> When an ordinary mysterious girl can be provided ATS security round the clock for the reasons best known to modi govt then whats the problem in providing security cover to this family whose 2 members have been killed in terrorist attacks



You didn't read the act did you? There are provisions in that act, they have to be adhered to, at the moment they are not being adhered to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Dillinger said:


> You didn't read the act did you? There are provisions in that act, they have to be adhered to, at the moment they are not being adhered to.



Are you actually supporting Modi stalking



Parunthu said:


> Stop howling terrorist Dog. Forum rules permit postings so you better learn to suck it up and call me Sir.



Lemme tell you something else the forum rules have stipulated...here **** Dog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Are you actually supporting Modi stalking



If he has been stalking anyone then that too is illegal and merits a separate legal action, pray tell though how that is related to the violation of the The Special Protection Group Act 1988, a violation in the form of providing people like Vadra with SPG cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Dillinger said:


> If he has been stalking anyone then that too is illegal and merits a separate legal action, pray tell though how that is related to the violation of the The Special Protection Group Act 1988, a violation in the form of providing people like Vadra with SPG cover.



Then let BJP take that up as an issue. Have they been stopped from taking it up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Dillinger said:


> You didn't read the act did you? There are provisions in that act, they have to be adhered to, at the moment they are not being adhered to.




bro why do i read act what i know is Gandhi family, advani, modi and jayalaitha are top on the terror list to have much needed publicity and all these mentioned irrespective of the party or gazette which you mentioned must be provided adequate security

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Dillinger said:


> If he has been stalking anyone then that too is illegal and merits a separate legal action, pray tell though how that is related to the violation of the The Special Protection Group Act 1988, a violation in the form of providing people like Vadra with SPG cover.



Moreover the current govt. has removed the protection given to former army chief V.K.Singh .

The likes of army chief deserves protection more than the $hit like vadra .

Ex-chief of army, Gen VK Singh, no longer has security or bullet-proof car | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Then let BJP take that up as an issue. Have they been stopped from taking it up?



I see. It seems that any amount of simplification and/or elucidation fails and the notion in question still remains irreducible as far as your comprehension is concerned, not particularly different from the likes of Mritunjaya and that lot. Leave it be, you will only aggravate my tumor and I do not wish for it to start whispering to me.



[Bregs] said:


> bro why do i read act what i know is Gandhi family, advani, modi and jayalaitha are top on the terror list to have much needed publicity and all these mentioned irrespective of the party or gazette which you mentioned must be provided adequate security



Adequate security does not equate to SPG cover..nor is said cover provided outside the mandate of the enabling act (as it is being right now), does this basic basis of all such applications and legality escape you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Dillinger said:


> I see. It seems that any amount of simplification and/or elucidation fails and the notion in question still remains irreducible as far as your comprehension is concerned, not particularly different from the likes of Mritunjaya and that lot. Leave it be, you will only aggravate my tumor and I do not wish for it to start whispering to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Adequate security does not equate to SPG cover..nor is said cover provided outside the mandate of the enabling act (as it is being right now), does this basic basis of all such applications and legality escape you?




This is for govt of the day to decide what sort of security these each individual political leaders or family members of the former Pm needs


----------



## Dillinger

[Bregs] said:


> This is for govt of the day to decide what sort of security these each individual political leaders or family members of the former Pm needs



NO it is not, that is why there is an act which lays down the criteria, the government of that day will have to amend said act if it wishes to step outside its mandate. Leave it be, you are not cognizant of the method in which legislation is applied and adhered to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Dillinger said:


> NO it is not, that is why there is act which lays down the criteria, the government of that day will have to amend said act if it wishes to step outside its mandate. Leave it be, you are not cognizant of the method in which legislation is applied and adhered to.



Actually no. Security levels are determined by the authority that is assessing them. Any act may be only a guiding point on this. Jayalalitha was given Black Cat/ NSG protection because of the threat level from LTTE though she was only a CM. Modi is asking for the same/maybe given the same after Patna Blasts.



kurup said:


> Moreover the current govt. has removed the protection given to former army chief V.K.Singh .
> 
> The likes of army chief deserves protection more than the $hit like vadra .
> 
> Ex-chief of army, Gen VK Singh, no longer has security or bullet-proof car | NDTV.com



That's coz congress is being stupidly vindictive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually no. Security levels are determined by the authority that is assessing them. Any act may be only a guiding point on this. Jayalalitha was given Black Cat/ NSG protection because of the threat level from LTTE though she was only a CM. Modi is asking for the same/maybe given the same after Patna Blasts.
> 
> 
> 
> That's coz congress is being stupidly vindictive



Yes because there is no legislation as such which regulates NSG cover. An act of the parliament is not a guideline, have you taken leave of your senses? There is no guiding point, no ambiguity, an act which has been passed is THE LAW under the mandate provided by the constitution. It seems I am dealing with a true dullard here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Dillinger said:


> Yes because there is no legislation as such which regulates NSG cover. An act of the parliament is not a guideline, have you taken leave of your senses? There is no guiding point, no ambiguity, an act which has been passed is THE LAW under the mandate provided by the constitution. It seems I am dealing with a true dullard here.



I would have considered you a dullard to...but you're turning out to be too wierd to be one. If there is no legislation that regulates NSG cover, why would you have a problem with Vrada getting NSG cover?


----------



## Dillinger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I would have considered you a dullard to...but you're turning out to be too wierd to be one. If there is no legislation that regulates NSG cover, why would you have a problem with Vrada getting NSG cover?



Because he doesn't have NSG cover but rather SPG cover. *SPG is not the same as NSG* and there is a regulating act for the SPG, does comprehension finally alight upon you?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Dillinger said:


> cover. SPG is not the same as NSG and there is a regulating act for the SPG, does comprehension finally



Then why didn't you put it that way right at the start?


----------



## Dillinger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Then why didn't you put it that way right at the start?



Because that it the minimum amount of information you should have, not to mention that I did clearly mention the act's name and provided the link which furnishes its exact details. I have so far not met one rabid party line toeing poster who ever bothers to look at the details, perhaps comprehension and cogency is a scarcity among our populace. Now leave me be and carry on with the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Shame on the congress and their Character Assassins who seeks to destroy a poor womens life to defame Narendra Modi unjustly. It is outright Disgusting. 


Snooping row: BJP defends Narendra Modi, Amit Shah; launches counter attack

.....the father of the woman told the National Commission of Women (NCW) that his daughter does not want any probe into the issue as there was no encroachment on her privacy. 

"It is an earnest wish of my daughter that no further probe (in snooping issue) is necessary as being politically demanded," he said today in a letter to NCW and Gujarat State Commission for Women. 

"I, on behalf of my daughter, urge that whatever help was rendered upon my request was within her knowledge and in her own interest, safety and security, and there has been no encroachment on her privacy as sought to be made out," he said in the two-page letter. 

*"My daughter is an architect and educated person. She is married and deeply perturbed by the intrusion upon her personal life and privacy. With a view to ensure that her anonymity and whereabouts remain out of public gaze, she has requested me to write this letter to the honourable Commission (NCW) on her behalf and at her request," he said. *

"In 2009, due to personal and family reasons, I had made a request to the Chief Minister, Gujarat to take steps in my daughter's interest. Considering the fact that the issues bothering me and my family were personal in nature, I deemed it fit to make an oral request to the Chief Minister (Modi) as political head of the state of Gujarat with whom I have long standing relations spread over two decades", he said. 

*"My daughter is fully aware of all types of help that was rendered by the State machinery considering a genuine request of a father for his daughter. She is fully conscious that the said help was absolutely necessary and was in her own interest, safety and security," the father said. 

"Inspite of above facts, issues concerning my married daughter, her personal life and of my family are being publicly raised by certain vested interest groups in the media ostensibly on grounds that her right of privacy is violated," the letter said. *



Congress and their chamchas are destroying their poor girl and her family just for political vendetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually no. Security levels are determined by the authority that is assessing them. Any act may be only a guiding point on this. Jayalalitha was given Black Cat/ NSG protection because of the threat level from LTTE though she was only a CM. Modi is asking for the same/maybe given the same after Patna Blasts.



BJP is asking for SPG protection for Modi not NSG as he already has three layer security cover consisting of 36 NSG/Black Cat Commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anjaneyashruti

*Published in The New Indian Express dt.17.04.04 


“Your Prime Minister`s wife does not trust you, gets her security from Italians`*


This is what this investigation reveals. Sonia arranges a clandestine meeting between the RAW, Indian spy network, and Italian spies. This was when she was just a housewife and Rajiv was just the general secretary of the Congress.

When Sonia was still an Italian and had not applied yet to become an Indian citizen. Are you surprised? Go further.

Her brother-in-law, that is Sonia’s sister’s husband, Walter Winci, arranges bullet-proofing of Indira Gandhi’s car in a German factory. Are you shocked? Wait. Later the same Winci arranges the training of SPG commandos by Italian security personnel who even slap the SPG trainees. Are you embarrassed? Go further.

When Sonia travels to France with Rajiv in 1985, without the knowledge of the Indian security agency, SPG, she gets the security of Rahul and Priyanka arranged by Italian and Spanish officials. Are you ashamed? It is not over yet. In 1986 when Rahul and Priyanka go to Geneva and Italy, Sonia directly gets their security organised through the Italian foreign office.

The Swiss police official taunts the Indian RAW officer in Geneva, ‘‘Your Prime Minister’s wife does not trust you; she trusts only the Italians.’’ You feel humiliated?

Whether you feel humiliated or not, the RAW official did feel extremely humiliated. Italian officials are the ones she trusts. Italian embassy is her official embassy. Italian security is her security.

This is the Sonia who now shouts from election platforms day in and day out that she will die for her motherland. The only issue is which is her that motherland. That she does not trust India is known to the whole western world, but not India. Read this humiliating story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Crap propaganda by Modi's cyber force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anjaneyashruti

*(The expose is based on oral testimony of retired officials, including the RAW officials.) *

Let us go straight to the heart of the issue. The Indian spy agency RAW, formed in the year 1968, had established clandestine network with its counterparts in different countries. With the USA, UK, Israel, France, West Germany and other countries, which possessed the capability for exchange of information on terrorism, insurgency, China and similar subjects. RAW did not consider Italian spy agencies as worthy of such association, as they did not have any capability. So India did not bother about them. Rajiv Gandhi entered active politics after Sanjay’s death in 1980. He began to participate in the classified briefings of RAW even though he held no position in the government. Not just he, he wanted Arun Nehru and Arun Singh too to participate in such briefings. The agency protested saying that they had no official position. But Indira Gandhi stepped in, asked the RAW to allow them to be present. The agency agreed reluctantly, but told the Indira that their names would remain unrecorded in the briefing. This was when Rajiv was not in the government, was just general secretary of the Congress Party.

Soon, even though he had nothing to do with the Government or the RAW, Rajiv began insisting that RAW should liaise with the Italian spy agencies. Why Rajiv should have insisted on Italy? Did he study the importance of Italian assistance to India? Nothing of that sort. The reason is Obvious. Sonia. Rajiv had married her in 1968. The RAW felt that it would be waste of time and money. But Rajiv would not relent. The agency finally gave in. So after more than a decade and more the RAW was forced into accepting liaison with Italian spy agencies whom they considered not worthy of association. Want to know who acted as the go between for RAW with the Italian spy agencies and arranged the first clandestine meeting between RAW spies and Italian spies. Believe it. Sonia! Obviously she was in touch with Italian spies. An innocent and devout housewife, unconcerned about politics and state, was deep in her contact with Italian spy agencies. This was when she was still an Italian national, had not yet accepted the Indian nationality which she reluctantly did much later. Being in the Prime Ministers household, she was in touch with the spies in Italy. So even when she was just a housewife and Rajiv was not yet in the government, she was linking the Italian spies to India. An aside. One of the reasons why the RAW would not touch the Italian agencies could be the presence of Sonia in the PM’s house. If they officialised the liaison with the Italian agencies, their reach would not be limited to the RAW, but may extend to the PM’s house.

Next, when after terrorism broke out in Punjab and the security agencies advised Indira Gandhi to travel in bullet proof car, she wanted the Ambassador car made bullet-proofed. As India developed this capability only much later in 1985, a German company was chosen for the job. Want to know who brokered the contract with the German company. Walter Winci, the husband of one of Sonia’s sisters, Anushka! The RAW suspected that he got a small commission out of it. But the more critical was that a sensitive security work was given through Sonia’s brother. Look at the Italian influence Sonia had brought in even when Indira was alive.

It is the same Walter Winci who, two years later, in 1986, insisted and received cash payment made by the Indian government. This was for arranging training by Italian security for SPG, which had been established in 1984 for the protection of the Prime Minister, Rajiv Gandhi. The cash payment was first attempted through the RAW official posted at Geneva. Walter Winci refused to come to Geneva to receive that cash and wanted the RAW official to send it to Milan in Italy. Winci ‘assured’ the RAW official that that he had ‘good contacts’ in ‘Swiss’ and ‘Italian’ customs and he would not be checked. The RAW official would not budge. The recalcitrant official was finally told to tell Winci that the operation had been cancelled. But the money was delivered to Winci through the Indian Embassy in Rome. Want to know what for the cash was to be sent. For funding the traveling expenses of the Italian security officials to come to India and train Indian SPG commandos. This is the payment B.G Deshmukh, who was then the cabinet secretary, has mentioned in his latest book. But this training ended in a fiasco. The Italian trainers treated the SPG trainees rudely, and even slapped one of them. The RAW brought this to the notice of Rajiv and told him such ill-treatment may develop a grudge in the minds of the SPG against Rajiv which might be a security risk. Panicked Rajiv forthwith called off the training by Italians arranged by Walter Winci.

After Rajiv was assassinated Sonia began openly relying on Italian and Western security for Rahul and Priyanka when they travelled to Europe. When Rajiv went to Paris in the year 1985 along with Sonia a RAW official proficient in French was asked to go to France to liaise with the French security agencies. At Leon in France, the SPG officials panicked as Rahul and Priyanka were missing. But Winci told them not to worry. He told them that they were in the safe care of Jose Valdemaro, the husband of another sister of Sonia, Nadia. Winci told them that the two had been taken to Madrid in Spain, where Valdemaro hails from, by train and the Spanish authorities were taking care of them. The Indian security officials were stunned that, not they, but the Spanish and Italian security agencies were aware of the Madrid visit of Rahul and Priyanka. It is not just that Sonia did not want to trouble the Indian security system. It was simply that he did not trust them. You want more clear evidence of her distrust of India, here it is.

In the year 1986 the RAW official stationed at Geneva was told by Jack Kunzi, the Commissioner of Police at Geneva that the VIP children had returned safely to Italy after their visit to Geneva. Who were the VIP children? The RAW official had no clue. He knew nothing about their visit. The Swiss police official who was the RAW official’s good friend told him their names. You have any doubt who they could be? They were Rahul and Priyanka. They had come to Geneva by car with Walter Winci, said the Swiss official. He also informed the RAW official that he was in the picture and the RAW official was not. He said that the Italian foreign office was the co-ordinator. It had informed the Swiss foreign office, who in turn informed the Swiss police. Jack Kunzi taunted the RAW official who was his friend, ‘your Prime Minister’s wife does not seem to trust you or your embassy. She gets the security for her children co-ordinated by Italians”. Humiliated, the RAW official makes the usual complaint to his boss. The boss files the complaint. There ends the story of humiliation of India in Switzerland and Italy. Remember this kind of information spreads like wildfire in geo-politics through global spy network. That Sonia did not trust the Indian officials, or the Indian embassies, or the Indian security is now a matter of global geo-political information. Want to know more on this, read on.

After Rajiv’s assassination, the RAW official who was in charge of security arrangements abroad for SPG protectees which included Sonia, Rahul and Priyanka, knew less about her and her children’s travel plans than western intelligence and security agencies. The Indian agencies knew nothing or very little. George, her secretary used to directly communicate to western agencies through Italian Embassy in Delhi and the Italian foreign office in Rome. The upright officer informed the RAW chief before he retired that the western agencies were better informed of Sonia’s and her children’s travel plans than the Indian agencies. He charged that this had created the unfortunate impression that Sonia did not trust the Indian agencies. The complaint went to Narasimha Rao who was the Prime Minister then. He felt unhappy that George, that is Sonia, was informing the Italian embassy, not the Indian agencies, but he could do nothing about it. You ask him now. Even now he will not tell the truth. But the RAW official would.


So she was linked to the Italian spies and was familiar with bringing about spy connections, a highly skilled and scary business, as early as the early 1980s. Yet she pretended, even now does, to be an innocent house wife. She brought in her family into the security matters of India even when Indira was alive. She forced Italian security on India even when Rajiv Gandhi was alive. She openly distrusted Indian security and diplomatic system and privately liaised with the Italian diplomatic system for her security. If she did this when Indira was alive; if she went as far when Rajiv was alive; if she did this when she was out of the congress and out of power, what will she do when put in power? Or what she will not. Yet she pretends to die for India. This is not real Sonia. The whole western world, not exactly the friends of India, knows about her. But not we, in India. We do not know the real Sonia.


----------



## Sugarcane

^^^^^^^^
Name & Contact details of officials to verify claim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Ok. Am I supposed to be surprised at the shenanigans of our political class? They are a shameless bunch of circus clowns.


----------



## anjaneyashruti

LoveIcon said:


> Crap propaganda by Modi's cyber force.



Why blame Modi or BJP for this ? 

This was published in Indian Express newspaper. So far there has been no defamation case against the newspaper for publishing this article. 

That must tell you something , no ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Feku fans have made PDF homepage of BJP campaign


----------



## anjaneyashruti

[Bregs] said:


> Feku fans have made PDF homepage of BJP campaign



Are you an Indian ? if yes, do you have any shame ? 

If this news is wrong why is it that nobody in the congress has Sued the Indian Express for publishing this article ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

LoveIcon said:


> Crap propaganda by Modi's cyber force.



This one is definitely a modified cyber bot. Watch how he does not even post links.



anjaneyashruti said:


> Are you an Indian ? if yes, do you have any shame ?
> 
> If this news is wrong why is it that nobody in the congress has Sued the Indian Express for publishing this article ?



He has to prove to you whether he is an indian or not? Do you not have any shame?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This one is definitely a modified cyber bot. Watch how he does not even post links.
> 
> 
> 
> He has to prove to you whether he is an indian or not? Do you not have any shame?




modified is old now they are "fekufied" the stalker


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This one is definitely a modified cyber bot. Watch how he does not even post links.
> 
> He has to prove to you whether he is an indian or not? Do you not have any shame?



You get to post links only after reaching 30 posts you fool. Looks like you are the cyber bot here. 

His comments dismissing serious security risk by Sonia gandhi raises doubts about his nationality and his patriotism. So yes, it is he who has to show some shame. Same goes to you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

anjaneyashruti said:


> Are you an Indian ? if yes, do you have any shame ?
> 
> If this news is wrong why is it that nobody in the congress has Sued the Indian Express for publishing this article ?



If a dog bites you, you don't go after the dog to bite back, do you?

Moreover, whom she trusts or does not trust is her choice. Why should we be ashamed of it? After what happened to Indira Gandhi, she may have done what's good for her and her family. All in all, a bunch of cr@ppy pap.


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Indischer said:


> If a dog bites you, you don't go after the dog to bite back, do you?
> 
> Moreover, whom she trusts or does not trust is her choice. Why should we be ashamed of it? After what happened to Indira Gandhi, she may have done what's good for her and her family. All in all, a bunch of cr@ppy pap.



The problem is having such a person so near the PM office. The security and integrity of India is at serious risk. 

I cannot believe that some Indians are so blinded by religious hate that they are willing to overlook such serious national security issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joekrish

[Bregs] said:


> Feku fans have made PDF homepage of BJP campaign



why getting personal mate, if you can counter his claims, do it and you can be rest assured that people on PDF or any other forums will dismiss his claims as being baseless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

anjaneyashruti said:


> The problem is having such a person so near the PM office. The security and integrity of India is at serious risk.
> 
> I cannot believe that some Indians are so blinded by religious hate that they are willing to overlook such serious national security issues.



LOL. Religious Hate? For questioning the unsubstantiated reports about Sonia having relied on Italian security while in Italy(at a time when she wasn't even in the Congress Party!)?? Man, you are some troll!

I get your point that we shouldn't vote for Congress this time. But boy, are some guys going overboard on this!


----------



## [Bregs]

joekrish said:


> why getting personal mate, if you can counter his claims, do it and you can be rest assured that people on PDF or any other forums will dismiss his claims as being baseless.




i have never gone personal against any member here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Indischer said:


> LOL. Religious Hate? For questioning the unsubstantiated reports about Sonia having relied on Italian security while in Italy(at a time when she wasn't even in the Congress Party!)??



Sonia Gandhi certainly did have the influence to affect changes in foreign police and workings of RAW and SPG. She certainly did have contacts with Italian spies. 

How does it matter if then she was a member of congress ? In fact those days she was Not even an Indian citizen ! ! !

BTW I have quoted the Newspaper in which the article was written and the date on which it was published. SO why are you calling it unsubstantiated ? 

You have some serious issues with handling the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

She is clad in an ill-fitting blouse and a modest printed sari. Somewhat stooped, her face is wrinkled, her hands have obviously seen hard times and her hair is pulled back in a tight bun, making her look severe. Dirt grips the cracks of her slipper-clad feet. She could have been any woman in Rajosana village, Gujarat. But then, she is Jashodaben Chimanlal Modi. Everyone in this village knows her as Narendra Modi’s wife.

After the post-Godhra Gujarat riots, Modi’s political foes in Banaskantha district discovered her in this dusty village. Since then, Jashodaben has lived her life under intense scrutiny. Few among the 2,500 villagers, predominantly Muslim, disbelieve her story. Even Modi has neither confirmed nor denied her muted claim. At the time of going to press, a faxed request for a comment was not returned by Modi’s office.

People close to her say that she was married to Modi in his native village, Vadnagar, in Mehsana district, when she was 18. At the time of her marriage, she had studied only up to Class VII. That is believed to have put a strain on their marriage. (Also, according to a villager, Jashodaben does not like to be photographed as she believes she is not good looking.) A few days after the marriage, Jashodaben was sent back to her father Chimanlal’s house to complete her education. As those who know her say, in a bid to please her husband and measure up to his exacting standards, she started studying in Dholaka and completed her SSC (old pattern) in 1972. Then she completed a primary teachers course and worked in Ahmedabad for three months.

Subsequently, on 23 March 1978, Jashodaben joined a primary school in Dekwali village in Banaskantha district. She was later transferred to the District Panchayat School in Roopal village where she worked for 12 years. On 2 December 1991, she came to Rajosana village, where she currently lives. Villagers say that though she has been to Ahmedabad occasionally, she was never asked to stay on by her husband.

Jashodaben, a first standard teacher at the Rajosana Primary School, is very popular among her Muslim students. Muslim women in the village, none of whom were willing to be quoted, say that Modi’s estranged wife is shaping the personalities of Muslim children through her diligence as a teacher. They seem to like her. But the 57-year-old will be retiring in October.

“Narendrabhai Modi is a national leader. He is intelligent and good looking. Jashodaben may not be able to match him. But she is his wife; he has married her. He must take her back to live with him,” says a village elder.

When I met her at the school, Jashodaben was as excited as a child and could not stop smiling. She expressed a desire to talk and tell her tale. But the principal of the school, Pravinkumar P Vyas, admonished her for talking to a journalist. “You will only talk to them after school hours. Now go back to your class,” Vyas told her.

She pleaded, “Can I talk to her during the break? It will only take a few minutes.” But the principal was unrelenting.

She left the room meekly, only to come back soon. She said,“I will not say anything against my husband. He is very powerful. This job is all I have to survive. I am afraid of the consequences.” She then went back to her classroom.

Meanwhile, the principal had made a call from his mobile phone to inform somebody that Jashodaben had visitors. He then went to meet her in her classroom. After that, she became a different person. She smiled no more, her excitement was gone and she looked nervous. She kept wringing her hands. When I approached her again, she screamed, asking to be left alone. But as she walked away, she gestured to suggest that she would talk later.

Later, some men visited the school, one after the other, in different vehicles. They parked their vehicles within the school premises, and looked directly into the principal’s office. After a while, they left. When the school day came to an end, Jashodaben almost ran out to a waiting autorickshaw. She pointed at me and told some villagers that I was harassing her.

Hiding her face in her hands, she went to her brother’s house in her maternal village in Brahamanwada, about 20 km away. A few minutes later, a young man who identified himself as Prakashbhai, a reporter from Ram Setu (a two-page government-run newspaper printed with inconsistent frequency), approached me and asked me to leave the village. By then a sizeable crowd had gathered around us.

Though Jashodaben earns a monthly salary of Rs 10,000, she lives in a one-room tenement in the Panchalvas area in the village, and pays a rent of Rs 150 every month. The 100 sq ft room has a tin roof, no toilets, and not even a bathroom. The tap is located outside the house. According to the villagers, Jashodaben wakes up very early and takes a bath outside the house.

Despite the fact that she can afford a better life, she has chosen to stay in a somewhat impoverished village, in a sympathetic and helpful neighbourhood. Here, her story is known to all. Even the children of her school refer to her as ‘Narendrabhai Modi’s wife’.

But for all practical purposes, that means little. Jashodaben does not enjoy any privileges. She has to sweep and clean her house, fill water, use a public toilet, cook her meals and wash her own clothes. She does not have any domestic help.

The moment a car is spotted in the village, those living in the bylane leading to Jashodaben’s house gather outside their homes and maintain a close watch on her. Everyone I met claimed to be close to her. In fact, some even asked for money to ensure good access to her. Every Sunday, she takes the 20 km ride to Brahmanwada in an autorickshaw to spend the day with her brother’s family. Her brother runs a provision store. 
People close to her say that she longs for that phone call from her husband, the call asking her to come and live with him forever. Jashodaben has consulted numerous astrologers for this reason. Interestingly, the verdict of all the astrologers is that one day she will definitely live with her husband.

The war between the BJP and Congress in Gujarat, particularly in Rajosana, works in Jashodaben’s favour. Her story will be retold over and over again.

For many years, the Congress had an upper hand in the Panchayat elections, but of late, the BJP is emerging stronger here. So, while Modi’s supporters maintain a close watch on Jashodaben’s activities to ensure that her disclosures do not embarrass the Chief Minister of Gujarat, his opponents are keen to reveal her to the nation. Meanwhile, Jashodaben is noticed to be turning increasingly religious.


“I am Narendra Modi’s Wife” | OPEN Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parunthu

Sonia Maino 's KGB and Italian connections is well know among all senior leaders in India. 

That is the reason Dr. Abdul Kalam did not allow sonia to become the PM. 

It is interesting to see Indian Mujaheddin members like Berges and guynextdoor attempting to support sonia gandhi the italian waitress turned agent. I am sure they must have received their 30 pieces of silver

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetWarrior

I also heard that the Pope insists that all RAW agents be Catholics and Sonia Gandhi is complying with this order from the Holy See. Also, my aunt's, uncle's, cousin's, neighbor's, niece who is married to the gardener of a RAW agent in Mumbai once told me that she saw classified documents where Sonia and Rahul Gandhi offered to give Goa to Portugal in 2016 as a symbol of mutual Christian love. My neighbor's , cousin's, sister's, maid Rookmin from Delhi who travels regularly on a bus which stops regularly next to the PM's car at traffic lights once told us that the PM is actually an Italian disguised as a Sikh ! She swears she saw him minus the pagri and he had blonde hair and spoke Italian on his mobile which is also made in Italy ! That proves that Sonia Gandhi is nothing more than an Italian double agent heading an Italian party known as Congress !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

anjaneyashruti said:


> Sonia Gandhi certainly did have the influence to affect changes in foreign police and workings of RAW and SPG. She certainly did have contacts with Italian spies.
> 
> How does it matter if then she was a member of congress ? In fact those days she was Not even an Indian citizen ! ! !
> 
> BTW I have quoted the Newspaper in which the article was written and the date on which it was published. SO why are you calling it unsubstantiated ?
> 
> You have some serious issues with handling the truth.



Dude, it's no coincidence that such rubbish is starting to waft out of our media now. the elections are near and it suits certain people just fine to portray a section of our polity as the cancer and themselves as the saviour. Anyone can come up with such uncorroborated articles.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Indischer said:


> If a dog bites you, you don't go after the dog to bite back, do you?
> 
> Moreover, whom she trusts or does not trust is her choice. Why should we be ashamed of it? After what happened to Indira Gandhi, she may have done what's good for her and her family. All in all, a bunch of cr@ppy pap.


It is not about who she trusts,it is about the influence of foreign spies and their involvement in security of india and other deals that is worrisome to everyone, who cares what she think, but we care how italian spies can influence deals like the Ottavio quattrochi case,Augusta Westland scam,Fincantieri getting the deal of making IAC among other things benefitting Italian Arms Industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

[Bregs] said:


> i have never gone personal against any member here


Good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parunthu

Indischer said:


> Dude, it's no coincidence that such rubbish is starting to waft out of our media now. the elections are near and it suits certain people just fine to portray a section of our polity as the cancer and themselves as the saviour. Anyone can come up with such uncorroborated articles.



 Dude are you BLIND ? 

This article was Published in THE INDIAN EXPRESS on 17th April 2004. 

This was not published today or before 2014 elections.

If this article is such a big lie, why has the congress not sued the Indian Express for publishing this article ? The very fact that that the congress or Sonia gandhi could not challenge such an article is substantive proof that the article is genuine and shows the true state of affairs then and now.


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Rediff On The NeT: Kanchan Gupta on Sonia's eligibility for prime minister

*Where was Sonia when India was at war? And after Mrs Gandhi lost in 1977? *

...............Rajiv Gandhi married Sonia Maino in 1968. Under India's citizenship laws (not framed by Hindu communalists but Congress secularists in the 1950s), she was entitled to seek Indian citizenship five years after her marriage, that is in 1974. But she chose not to register as an Indian citizen for the next 10 years. That could not have been a casual oversight. Indeed, two incidents during these 10 years suggest that it was a considered decision not to repudiate her Italian citizenship.

Let us then go back to those 10 years. During the India-Pakistan war of 1971 (coinciding with the liberation struggle of Bangladesh), under emergency provisions, the leave applications of all Indian Airlines pilots were cancelled so that they could be used for providing logistical support. The only exception was Rajiv Gandhi, a full-time pilot with Indian Airlines. Sonia Gandhi nee Maino, who now claims that she is an Indian till her last breath, flew off to Italy with Rajiv Gandhi and their two children.

While indigenous Indians serving as pilots with Indian Airlines stood by to serve their motherland, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino and family remained in the more congenial surroundings of Italy during the entire duration of the war, returning only after General Niazi had signed the surrender papers.

The other incident, once again resurrected from those 10 years. After news came in that the Congress and Indira Gandhi had been defeated in 1977, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino packed an overnighter and, with husband and children in tow, took refuge in the Italian embassy in New Delhi's Chanakyapuri. It took the combined efforts of Indira Gandhi, Sanjay Gandhi and the other 'bahu' of the household, Maneka Gandhi nee Anand, to convince her to return to the Gandhi home.

Therefore, the record shows that Sonia Gandhi nee Maino who now aspires to be the prime minister of India chose not to be an Indian till it was pointed out that it would be awkward for Rajiv Gandhi, as prime minister, to have an Italian spouse. In other words, she has been a citizen of India for a mere 15 years -- the exact date of her conversion from Italian to Indian has never been disclosed to the people of India whom she now wants to rule. The record also shows that she fled from India in wartime. The record also shows that she was perfectly eager to desert her mother-in-law, indeed the 'dynasty' that she now flaunts as her asset, in her hour of need.

............After a new prime minister is sworn in, the Press Information Bureau publishes a pamphlet providing the biographical details of the incumbent. Till now, nobody has ever looked at the pamphlet because all the individuals who have held the prime minister's office, have led a public life -- their minutest biographical details have been public knowledge for decades if not more.

If Sonia Gandhi nee Maino is sworn in as prime minister of India, for the first time the PIB's pamphlet will be eagerly read. After all, India does not even know in which city was she born, what are the names of her parents, what school she went to, what language she is most comfortable with, how many elections she has won and lost, where all has she represented India, what is her favourite dish, who is her favourite Bollywood playback singer, who is her favourite poet, etc. The usual trivia that makes up a sarkari prime ministerial bio-data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parunthu

PlanetWarrior said:


> I also heard that the Pope insists that all RAW agents be Catholics and Sonia Gandhi is complying with this order from the Holy See. Also, my aunt's, uncle's, cousin's, neighbor's, niece who is married to the gardener of a RAW agent in Mumbai once told me that she saw classified documents where Sonia and Rahul Gandhi offered to give Goa to Portugal in 2016 as a symbol of mutual Christian love. My neighbor's , cousin's, sister's, maid Rookmin from Delhi who travels regularly on a bus which stops regularly next to the PM's car at traffic lights once told us that the PM is actually an Italian disguised as a Sikh ! She swears she saw him minus the pagri and he had blonde hair and spoke Italian on his mobile which is also made in Italy ! That proves that Sonia Gandhi is nothing more than an Italian double agent heading an Italian party known as Congress !



Somehow I think a National Newspaper of repute like THE INDIAN EXPRESS has more credibility than you. You do not think so ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Parunthu said:


> Dude are you BLIND ?
> 
> This article was Published in THE INDIAN EXPRESS on 17th April 2004.
> 
> This was not published today or before 2014 elections.
> 
> If this article is such a big lie, why has the congress not sued the Indian Express for publishing this article ? The very fact that that the congress or Sonia gandhi could not challenge such an article is substantive proof that the article is genuine and shows the true state of affairs then and now.
> 
> Rediff On The NeT: Kanchan Gupta on Sonia's eligibility for prime minister
> 
> *Where was Sonia when India was at war? And after Mrs Gandhi lost in 1977? *
> 
> ...............Rajiv Gandhi married Sonia Maino in 1968. Under India's citizenship laws (not framed by Hindu communalists but Congress secularists in the 1950s), she was entitled to seek Indian citizenship five years after her marriage, that is in 1974. But she chose not to register as an Indian citizen for the next 10 years. That could not have been a casual oversight. Indeed, two incidents during these 10 years suggest that it was a considered decision not to repudiate her Italian citizenship.
> 
> Let us then go back to those 10 years. During the India-Pakistan war of 1971 (coinciding with the liberation struggle of Bangladesh), under emergency provisions, the leave applications of all Indian Airlines pilots were cancelled so that they could be used for providing logistical support. The only exception was Rajiv Gandhi, a full-time pilot with Indian Airlines. Sonia Gandhi nee Maino, who now claims that she is an Indian till her last breath, flew off to Italy with Rajiv Gandhi and their two children.
> 
> While indigenous Indians serving as pilots with Indian Airlines stood by to serve their motherland, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino and family remained in the more congenial surroundings of Italy during the entire duration of the war, returning only after General Niazi had signed the surrender papers.
> 
> The other incident, once again resurrected from those 10 years. After news came in that the Congress and Indira Gandhi had been defeated in 1977, Sonia Gandhi nee Maino packed an overnighter and, with husband and children in tow, took refuge in the Italian embassy in New Delhi's Chanakyapuri. It took the combined efforts of Indira Gandhi, Sanjay Gandhi and the other 'bahu' of the household, Maneka Gandhi nee Anand, to convince her to return to the Gandhi home.
> 
> Therefore, the record shows that Sonia Gandhi nee Maino who now aspires to be the prime minister of India chose not to be an Indian till it was pointed out that it would be awkward for Rajiv Gandhi, as prime minister, to have an Italian spouse. In other words, she has been a citizen of India for a mere 15 years -- the exact date of her conversion from Italian to Indian has never been disclosed to the people of India whom she now wants to rule. The record also shows that she fled from India in wartime. The record also shows that she was perfectly eager to desert her mother-in-law, indeed the 'dynasty' that she now flaunts as her asset, in her hour of need.
> 
> ............After a new prime minister is sworn in, the Press Information Bureau publishes a pamphlet providing the biographical details of the incumbent. Till now, nobody has ever looked at the pamphlet because all the individuals who have held the prime minister's office, have led a public life -- their minutest biographical details have been public knowledge for decades if not more.
> 
> If Sonia Gandhi nee Maino is sworn in as prime minister of India, for the first time the PIB's pamphlet will be eagerly read. After all, India does not even know in which city was she born, what are the names of her parents, what school she went to, what language she is most comfortable with, how many elections she has won and lost, where all has she represented India, what is her favourite dish, who is her favourite Bollywood playback singer, who is her favourite poet, etc. The usual trivia that makes up a sarkari prime ministerial bio-data.



Dude, if this was written in 2004, why has it come back into focus only now?? Wait yet, 100s of such old articles will be retrieved soon by both sides. I ain't defending her nor am I a Congress minion. I'm against the gullibility of our Public which is ready to believe anything levelled at the Gandhi family.

Provide verifiable proof or it didn't happen. I am not concerned about her silence. I say the same when someone throws wild allegations against Modi too.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Parunthu said:


> Somehow I think a National Newspaper of repute like THE INDIAN EXPRESS has more credibility than you. You do not think so ?


 
Hey ..we both agree on the same thing !


----------



## Parunthu

Indischer said:


> Dude, if this was written in 2004, why has it come back into focus only now?? Wait yet, 100s of such old articles will be retrieved soon by both sides. I ain't defending her nor am I a Congress minion. I'm against the gullibility of our Public which is ready to believe anything levelled at the Gandhi family.
> 
> Provide verifiable proof or it didn't happen. I am not concerned about her silence. I say the same when someone throws wild allegations against Modi too.



Again I repeat, ARE YOU BLIND ? 

I have just posted a NEWSPAPER article from a reputed newspaper .......what more proof do you need ? You want to meet the RAW agent and question him yourself ?  

For someone who claims to not support congress, you seem extremely reluctant to believe anything the newspaper or RAW agents say about Sonia gandhi. 

The article has NAMES, LOCATION and DATES  ..........what more do you need ? .......A signed and notified letter from sonia gandhi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

What a stupid article. Is this the best you can do ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Parunthu said:


> Again I repeat, ARE YOU BLIND ?
> 
> I have just posted a NEWSPAPER article from a reputed newspaper .......what more proof do you need ? You want to meet the RAW agent and question him yourself ?
> 
> For someone who claims to not support congress, you seem extremely reluctant to believe anything the newspaper or RAW agents say about Sonia gandhi.
> 
> The article has NAMES, LOCATION and DATES  ..........what more do you need ? .......A signed and notified letter from sonia gandhi ?



And I ask you ARE YOU DEAF ? 

DON'T USE CAPS SO OFTEN. IT'S PAINFUL TO READ.

If the details given in the Newspaper are correct, why don't you approach the Courts over this? If the body of proofs is strong, you'll win hands down. Subramanium Swamy would have long filed another case against them had he believed this or the proof that accompanied this article.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

And here we go... bashing a dead horse that died 30 years back. Kuch members tab paida bhi nahi hue the.


----------



## Parunthu

Indischer said:


> And I ask you ARE YOU DEAF ?
> 
> DON'T USE CAPS SO OFTEN. IT'S PAINFUL TO READ.
> 
> If the details given in the Newspaper are correct, why don't you approach the Courts over this? If the body of proofs is strong, you'll win hands down. Subramanium Swamy would have long filed another case against them had he believed this or the proof that accompanied this article.



 Why should I approach the court with it ? I wold rather vote the congress out and ask the BJP govt. to make sure sonia is destroyed. 

Dr. Swamy has himself made similar charges against sonia gandhi...........sonia gandhi is yet to reply to him or even sue him or even file a defamation case against him  

BTW you are yet to answer my question ? What kind of proof are you looking for ? A signed letter from sonia gandhi confessing everything ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

PlanetWarrior said:


> What a stupid article. Is this the best you can do ???




Its not written by me i have just shared it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Parunthu said:


> Why should I approach the court with it ? I wold rather vote the congress out and ask the BJP govt. to make sure sonia is destroyed.
> 
> Dr. Swamy has himself made similar charges against sonia gandhi...........sonia gandhi is yet to reply to him or even sue him or even file a defamation case against him
> 
> BTW you are yet to answer my question ? What kind of proof are you looking for ? A signed letter from sonia gandhi confessing everything ?



How about the identity of that RAW guy who broke this story? 
If Swamyji has taken her to court, she'll be forced to reply to the Court summons. I haven't seen that happening. And since you're so keen to believe such stories, might as well believe the "proof" as solid which will withstand the scrutiny of the Courts.


----------



## Parunthu

Indischer said:


> How about the identity of that RAW guy who broke this story?
> If Swamyji has taken her to court, she'll be forced to reply to the Court summons. I haven't seen that happening. And since you're so keen to believe such stories, might as well believe the "proof" as solid which will withstand the scrutiny of the Courts.



You need to ask the Journalist about him ..........last time I checked, Journalist always protected their sources. 

Dr. Swamy is busy trying to get the crooks involved in 2 G Scam in jail. I do not think he should be wasting his time on sonia right now. Best way to punish her is vote the congress out and use the govt. of India official machinery like CBI to build case against her and Rahul baba and throw them in Jail. What do you think ? 

BTW my belief of the story stems from the fact that nobody from the congress has countered it. That is pretty conclusive enough for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaggu

[Bregs] said:


> Its not written by me i have just shared it


the article was written way back in 11 April 2009. Wow, you must spend time searching for anti Modi articles. Strange habit I must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MrShabi2010

Well are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## [Bregs]

MrShabi2010 said:


> Well are you?




lol......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Jaggu said:


> the article was written way back in 11 April 2009. Wow, you must spend time searching for anti Modi articles. Strange habit I must say.



people are really crazy after modi right now both his supporters and detractors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaggu

Android said:


> people are really crazy after modi right now both his supporters and detractors


True. For Modi Supporters think he is the answer to everything and will magically solve all of India's problems. Anti Modi people think he is the devil incarnate and will ruin India. Personally I think India will remain the same as it is now with minor changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fireurimagination

OMG this was predicted by a friend of mine just yesterday, he said just wait and watch the congress will fetch a wife for NM next.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

So is this the only way left to defeat Modi?

He is married or not, he is virgin or not, is he impotent that he left his wife and lived a bachelor's life? Does this interest his political foes? 

Poor attempt [Bregs]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

IND_PAK said:


> So is this the only way left to defeat Modi?
> 
> He is married or not, he is virgin or not, is he impotent that he left his wife and lived a bachelor's life? Does this interest his political foes?
> 
> Poor attempt [Bregs]




have you read today thread without links posted twice, no one objected to that neither you. i when joined this forum insisted of not discussing Indian politics here but no one listened, so i feel we shall see both side of coins

This article is not my personal opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

"Jashodaben does not like to be photographed as she believes she is not good looking." 

So obviously, no piece of evidence to support her claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Jaggu said:


> the article was written way back in 11 April 2009. Wow, you must spend time searching for anti Modi articles. Strange habit I must say.



Someone here shared 2004's article couple of hours ago against Sonia Gandhi - so, this one is quite newer compared to that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

LoveIcon said:


> Someone here shared 2004's article couple of hours ago against Sonia Gandhi - so, this one is quite newer compared to that




That too without even a fake link, there these guys didn't seen anything wrong and gleefully enjoying



Skull and Bones said:


> "Jashodaben does not like to be photographed as she believes she is not good looking."
> 
> So obviously, no piece of evidence to support her claim.




Bro pics will come too but near the elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

[Bregs] said:


> have you read today thread without links posted twice, no one objected to that neither you. i when joined this forum insisted of not discussing Indian politics here but no one listened, so i feel we shall see both side of coins
> 
> This article is not my personal opinion



I am sorry but what you are discussing is not even close to politics.

The relationship between husband and wife is their personal life, unless one of them has some issue, no one should bother - heck even they have some problem, they should clear on their own with help from court.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

IND_PAK said:


> I am sorry but what you are discussing is not even close to politics.
> 
> The relationship between husband and wife is their personal life, unless one of them has some issue, no one should bother - heck even they have some problem, they should clear on their own with help from court.




i have given you very fair reply in above post why this thread is made,


----------



## PoKeMon

LoveIcon said:


> Someone here shared 2004's article couple of hours ago against Sonia Gandhi - so, this one is quite newer compared to that



I would say both are idiots rather than vindicating one wrong by another one.



[Bregs] said:


> i have given you very fair reply in above post why this thread is made,



Is it your duty to counter stupidity with one of your own?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

IND_PAK said:


> I would say both are idiots rather than vindicating one wrong by another one.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your duty to counter stupidity with one of your own?




it might look stupid to post such thread i am fed up of seeing one sided attacks on an international forum too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

[Bregs] said:


> it might look stupid to post such thread i am fed up of seeing one sided attacks on an international forum too



So if someone will open a thread on Sonia gandhi, you will counter them by cursing Modi? Why this self appointment as congress saviour when you yourself claim that congress is no better?

If your stance is just anti Modi, you would not hide behind reason like "someone opened anti sonia so I have to" rather you can post anti Modi even without someone's instigation. 

Your counter attack shows your urge to defend congress by attacking BJP, not like you dont have any allegiance. State the truth and accept the fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

This congress vs bjp thing should be stopped.. may be mods should have a policy regarding this.
too much political activism in defence forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

anjaneyashruti said:


> Shame on the congress and their Character Assassins who seeks to destroy a poor womens life to defame Narendra Modi unjustly. It is outright Disgusting.
> 
> 
> Snooping row: BJP defends Narendra Modi, Amit Shah; launches counter attack
> 
> .....the father of the woman told the National Commission of Women (NCW) that his daughter does not want any probe into the issue as there was no encroachment on her privacy.
> 
> "It is an earnest wish of my daughter that no further probe (in snooping issue) is necessary as being politically demanded," he said today in a letter to NCW and Gujarat State Commission for Women.
> 
> "I, on behalf of my daughter, urge that whatever help was rendered upon my request was within her knowledge and in her own interest, safety and security, and there has been no encroachment on her privacy as sought to be made out," he said in the two-page letter.
> 
> *"My daughter is an architect and educated person. She is married and deeply perturbed by the intrusion upon her personal life and privacy. With a view to ensure that her anonymity and whereabouts remain out of public gaze, she has requested me to write this letter to the honourable Commission (NCW) on her behalf and at her request," he said. *
> 
> "In 2009, due to personal and family reasons, I had made a request to the Chief Minister, Gujarat to take steps in my daughter's interest. Considering the fact that the issues bothering me and my family were personal in nature, I deemed it fit to make an oral request to the Chief Minister (Modi) as political head of the state of Gujarat with whom I have long standing relations spread over two decades", he said.
> 
> *"My daughter is fully aware of all types of help that was rendered by the State machinery considering a genuine request of a father for his daughter. She is fully conscious that the said help was absolutely necessary and was in her own interest, safety and security," the father said.
> 
> "Inspite of above facts, issues concerning my married daughter, her personal life and of my family are being publicly raised by certain vested interest groups in the media ostensibly on grounds that her right of privacy is violated," the letter said. *
> 
> 
> 
> Congress and their chamchas are destroying their poor girl and her family just for political vendetta.



This whole thing gets stupider by the minute. The father writes a letter on behalf of his "educated" daughter. Why? Can't she write herself? Has no value whatsoever. Even if the lady concerned herself wrote a letter, the questions that this incident poses are not easy to swallow. Anyone who actually read the transcripts/heard the tapes would be unconvinced by this argument that they were protecting her. She seems a target not a protectee. In any case, no protectee needs such interest & directions from the Home Minister. The only ones buying this particular argument are those who desperately want to buy it. No matter what one's political inclinations are, it would take much persuading to buy the argument that is being put out. Suspension of critical thinking would be a prerequisite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Bang Galore said:


> This whole thing gets stupider by the minute. The father writes a letter on behalf of his "educated" daughter. Why? Can't she write herself? Has no value whatsoever. Even if the lady concerned herself wrote a letter, the questions that this incident poses are not easy to swallow. Anyone who actually read the transcripts/heard the tapes would be unconvinced by this argument that they were protecting her. She seems a target not a protectee. In any case, no protectee needs such interest & directions from the Home Minister. The only ones buying this particular argument are those who desperately want to buy it. No matter what one's political inclinations are, it would take much persuading to buy the argument that is being put out. Suspension of critical thinking would be a prerequisite.



You mean a married women which children should be free to be exploited by the congress for narrow political gains ? 

What if the child of that women gets teased in school and gets called bastard child of Modi by other kids ? What if the teachers who are pro congress discriminates against that kid ? What if the child gets a life long stigma of being called the bastard child of Amit shah ? 

What if the husband suspects the fidelity of his wife based on such sustained campaign ? How will it affect the personal relationship ? The husband or his family did not ask to be drawn into this. This is not a movie, its real life and has real life implications. 

What about the social status of that women ? How will a conservative society like India react and treat her at her home and work place ? What is the damage to her reputation in front on her friends and family ? Such things can never be washed away. The smell of this will always follow her all her life. 

She has requested her father to write to the NWC to protect her honor and dignity and the father has done exactly that. 

Irrespective what what you 'buy' or do not 'buy', the women has right to her privacy and a desire not be become a football in a political vendetta by the congress, congress supporters and paid media. 

When you wife or mother or daughter gets dragged into such a hell, then tell me about it. This kind of mental torture is worse than rape. The stigma will be life long and she will always be vulnerable to exploitation and insults all her life. Quite frankly you make me sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

anjaneyashruti said:


> You mean a married women which children should be free to be exploited by the congress for narrow political gains ?
> 
> What if the child of that women gets teased in school and gets called bastard child of Modi by other kids ? What if the teachers who are pro congress discriminates against that kid ? What if the child gets a life long stigma of being called the bastard child of Amit shah ?
> 
> What if the husband suspects the fidelity of his wife based on such sustained campaign ? How will it affect the personal relationship ? The husband or his family did not ask to be drawn into this. This is not a movie, its real life and has real life implications.
> 
> What about the social status of that women ? How will a conservative society like India react and treat her at her home and work place ?
> 
> She has requested her father to write to the NWC to protect her honor and dignity and the father has done exactly that.
> 
> Irrespective what what you 'buy' or do not 'buy', the women has right to her privacy and a desire not be become a football in a political vendetta by the congress, congress supporters and paid media.
> 
> When you wife or mother or daughter gets dragged into such a hell, then tell me about it. This kind of mental torture is worse than rape. The stigma will be life long and she will always be vulnerable to exploitation and insults all her life. Quite frankly you make me sick.




Quite frankly, if I make you sick, you have issues far bigger than stuff like this to worry about. Also, quite frankly, I don't give a rat's behind whether I make you sick or not.

The issue is far more than the emotional humbug you write. How do you know she asked her father to write? The women can still hold on to her privacy, nobody is clamoring for her identity to be revealed. That doesn't mean that the issue doesn't need discussing. Obviously her privacy wasn't the Gujarat government's concern when they were checking on who she was meeting & what she was doing every minute. It wasn't a concern when the Gujarat HM warns his cops that she is slippery & cunning & she shouldn't be allowed to get away. I find this excuse not justifiable for the case not being discussed. The women's identity never needs to be revealed, the matter should still be open for discussion. Feel free to disagree or in the alternative, be sick all you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Bang Galore said:


> Quite frankly, if I make you sick, you have issues far bigger than stuff like this to worry about. Also, quite frankly, I don't give a rat's behind whether I make you sick or not.
> 
> The issue is far more than the emotional humbug you write. How do you know she asked her father to write? The women can still hold on to her privacy, nobody is clamoring for her identity to be revealed. That doesn't mean that the issue doesn't need discussing. Obviously her privacy wasn't the Gujarat government's concern when they were checking on who she was meeting & what she was doing every minute. It wasn't a concern when the Gujarat HM warns his cops that she is slippery & cunning & she shouldn't be allowed to get away. I find this excuse not justifiable for the case not being discussed. The women's identity never needs to be revealed, the matter should still be open for discussion. Feel free to disagree or in the alternative, be sick all you want.



You make me sick because of your Ghoul like behavior that is more keen to exploit the situation to satisfy your own curiosity. 

Gujarat govt. would have followed her for political reason or security reason, * but they choose to keep the details of it private. * That provided protection to the women in question from exploitation. 

Legally there is nothing for the gujarat govt. to defend. The charges will never hold up in court. 

Already the name of the women, Mansi Soni is public. How can she have privacy anymore  

She is a victim of political vendetta by the congress, by their chamchas and a Ghoul like media that is ready to feast on this vulgarity. A media that is fed by a equally rabid ghoul like public like you who are excited to see this spectacle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Rahul gandhi deserves the center spot here for rape and murder of Sukanya devi (and her family)*


----------



## Bang Galore

anjaneyashruti said:


> You make me sick because of your Ghoul like behavior that is more keen to exploit the situation to satisfy your own curiosity.
> 
> Gujarat govt. would have followed her for political reason or security reason, * but they choose to keep the details of it private. * That provided protection to the women in question from exploitation.
> 
> Legally there is nothing for the gujarat govt. to defend. The charges will never hold up in court.
> 
> Already the name of the women, Mansi Soni is public. How can she have privacy anymore
> 
> She is a victim of political vendetta by the congress, by their chamchas and a Ghoul like media that is ready to feast on this vulgarity. A media that is fed by a equally rabid ghoul like public like you who are excited to see this spectacle.




Yawn....go bore someone else. If the woman's name is already known, then there is no reason to hold back now. I have no curiosity in the personal lives of others, which is why you would never have seen a single post suggesting any kind of personal motives here, the only concern I have expressed is with the appropriateness of state conduct.

Move on.


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Bang Galore said:


> Yawn....go bore someone else. If the woman's name is already known, then there is no reason to hold back now. I have no curiosity in the personal lives of others, which is why you would never have seen a single post suggesting any kind of personal motives here, the only concern I have expressed is with the appropriateness of state conduct.
> Move on.



Best you provide the advice to move on to the congress Ghouls keen to feast on the death of propriety. Better still, take your own advice. 

There is no legal issue here that will hold up in court so as such allegation of 'appropriateness of state conduct' is hot air. 

The real issue is sleaze and people desire to find gratification in someone else misery. That and political vendetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anjaneyashruti

IND_PAK said:


> I would say both are idiots rather than vindicating one wrong by another one.
> Is it your duty to counter stupidity with one of your own?



I take strong exceptions to being called names for posting facts in this forum. 

The posts about sonia gandhis foreign liaisons and her views and influenza on Indian security was exposed by a RAW agent and was published by well know Journalist Mr. S Gurumurthy. The article is substantiated by all details such as timelines, names and locations as well as historic reference to Indian policies at that time and a book by retired IAS officer. 

Narendra Modi was married off by his family when he was a legal minor. After becoming a legal major he has refused to acknowledge this forced marriage and has walked away from it to lead a life of Bramacharya, dedicated to the nation. Indian constitution and legal framework provides this right to all child brides. Modi has never referred to that women as his wife or have had contact with her ever since. 

However anyone is free to call herself wife to one of the most powerful and most loved politician in India. There are enough fans available who are ready to latch on to their heroes at the slightest pretext. 

Media houses and congress is aware of the Defamation case Modi can file against them if they try to malign his name by this association and hence they have kept away from this. Only congress chamchas and professional and communal Character Assassins is now pushing this agenda. All they deserve is your contempt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naveen mishra

LoveIcon said:


> Someone here shared 2004's article couple of hours ago against Sonia Gandhi - so, this one is quite newer compared to that



but it is true story.......her interview is available in you tube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

This is just a beginning and and a intro to what to expect during this election..... It is going to be one of the worst fought elections and by end of the day almost all politicians would have eggs in their faces..... the real competition would be who has the highest number of eggs....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anjaneyashruti

One needs to understand that once we open doors to outside intelligence agencies, we are exposing yourself for exploitation. 

Here is a small example of how the sonia gandhi inspired foreign agents like Quattrochi and Wolfgang Richard Max has now taken roots in India. As usual spies and similar agents have no particular loyalties to people, even to those who they appear to be close. 

DNA Special: VVIP chopper scam middleman's father spied on Sonia Gandhi - India - DNA

Wolfgang, father of Christian Michel - the alleged a middleman in the Rs3,760-crore VVIP chopper scam, was a prominent businessman who had deep links with the Congress Party and the Indian intelligence.

Christian Michel, allegedly a middleman in the Rs3,760-crore VVIP chopper scam, inherited the bulk of his business and contacts from his father Wolfgang — a prominent businessman who had deep links with the Congress Party and the Indian intelligence in the 1980s and 1990s. 

In fact, during the PV Narasimha Rao regime, Wolfgang was asked to gather political intelligence on Congress president Sonia Gandhi when she visited London.

Wolfgang, it is believed, was also in the arms business and was so resourceful that Indian intelligence identified him nearly three decades ago as a “valuable asset”. He was first “raised” by Gary Saxena, who later headed India’s external intelligence agency, R&AW. 

Wolfgang, also known in Indian circles as “Walters”, met several top functionaries of the Congress, including those close to Indira Gandhi. 

He was popular in the party and would usually meet them under his pseudonym. He proved to be a big asset to the Indian intelligence as well. Indian intelligence officials posted abroad handled his passport and he got preferential treatment whenever he was in New Delhi. 

In the 1980s and the 1990s, he tracked arms deals being struck by Pakistan and passed on valuable inputs to his contacts in the Indian intelligence. 

In the early 1990s, then prime minister PV Narsimha Rao was nervous about the emergence of Sonia Gandhi as a power centre within the party. He would track her constantly and as soon as she announced a trip to the United Kingdom, the external intelligence agency R&AW was tasked with finding out details. It was left to Wolfgang to use his contacts to find out where she was and who she met, according to top sources in the government.

Wolfgang helped his son Christian, born in 1961, establish himself in the murky world of international dealings that also involved the arms business. His contacts in India was transferred to Christian, who started using them to facilitate business deals in India. 

But a few years after establishing himself, he turned against his father and completely deprived him of the controls of their business. Betrayed by his son, Wolfgang became a virtual recluse while his son continued to grow from strength to strength. 

Christian’s name figured prominently along with Italian businessmen Guido Ralph Haschke as the two alleged arms dealers. Both were allegedly paid 30 million Euros (about Rs217 crore) to facilitate this deal.


----------



## nair

I am very sure that neither BJP nor INC would have even dream t of fighting their battle in PDF.... But now thats a reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

this is shameful.


----------



## anjaneyashruti

nair said:


> I am very sure that neither BJP nor INC would have even dream t of fighting their battle in PDF.... But now thats a reality



I am not a BJP party worker. I am an ordinary Indian citizen. 

I was under the impression that this forum was for posting and discussing all matters related to south Asia. 

Would you rather live in ignorance than face facts ? I will be happy to oblige. Closing your eyes does not make the world go away.


----------



## PoKeMon

anjaneyashruti said:


> I take strong exceptions to being called names for posting facts in this forum.
> 
> The posts about sonia gandhis foreign liaisons and her views and influenza on Indian security was exposed by a RAW agent and was published by well know Journalist Mr. S Gurumurthy. The article is substantiated by all details such as timelines, names and locations as well as historic reference to Indian policies at that time and a book by retired IAS officer.
> 
> Narendra Modi was married off by his family when he was a legal minor. After becoming a legal major he has refused to acknowledge this forced marriage and has walked away from it to lead a life of Bramacharya, dedicated to the nation. Indian constitution and legal framework provides this right to all child brides. Modi has never referred to that women as his wife or have had contact with her ever since.
> 
> However anyone is free to call herself wife to one of the most powerful and most loved politician in India. There are enough fans available who are ready to latch on to their heroes at the slightest pretext.
> 
> Media houses and congress is aware of the Defamation case Modi can file against them if they try to malign his name by this association and hence they have kept away from this. Only congress chamchas and professional and communal Character Assassins is now pushing this agenda. All they deserve is your contempt.



If you see my comments you will largely find me at your side only. 

I didn't saw the thread on sonia and going by the comments assumed it to be some personal abuse of her character - hence my comment.

Having said so - going by your own logic why BJP dont push this agenda as a policy and goes to court? RAW agent must have some hard proofs or else even your article is just a tantrum than any thing else.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guynextdoor2 said:


> it was 'stalking' coz modi wanted her.





If NaMo wants he could have the hottest of galz in GJ he's that powerful.


----------



## anjaneyashruti

IND_PAK said:


> If you see my comments you will largely find me at your side only.
> 
> I didn't saw the thread on sonia and going by the comments assumed it to be some personal abuse of her character - hence my comment.
> 
> Having said so - going by your own logic why BJP dont push this agenda as a policy and goes to court? RAW agent must have some hard proofs or else even your article is just a tantrum than any thing else.



How does sonia gandhis love for Italy and Europe translate as unlawful ?  

She was not even an Indian citizen when she did all that. She did not want to be a Indian citizen. Did you read all that I have posted there ?


----------



## PoKeMon

anjaneyashruti said:


> How does sonia gandhis love for Italy and Europe translate as unlawful ?
> 
> She was not even an Indian citizen when she did all that. She did not want to be a Indian citizen. *Did you read all that I have posted there ?*



I have read and laughed at most of the subramaniam swamy type accusations.

If she is not indian - debar her from fighting elections. Can you do that?

If not, why indulge in propaganda. Indian citizen has right to love as many countries as they want.

For a change I love pakistan, now what? 

PS: I haven't read what you have posted, but if its unlawful and true, action should have been taken which I know wasn't taken. So I can safely assume much text with little or no value in whatever you posted. I am pro Modi and anti congress specially nehru family, but then it doesn't warrant to be stupid and claim whatever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anjaneyashruti

IND_PAK said:


> I have read and laughed at most of the subramaniam swamy type accusations.
> 
> If she is not indian - debar her from fighting elections. Can you do that?
> 
> If not, why indulge in propaganda. Indian citizen has right to love as many countries as they want.
> 
> For a change I love pakistan, now what?
> 
> PS: I haven't read what you have posted, but if its unlawful and true, action should have been taken which I know wasn't taken. So I can safely assume much text with little or no value in whatever you posted. I am pro Modi and anti congress specially nehru family, but then it doesn't warrant to be stupid and claim whatever.



Are you retarded ? She was not Indian THEN, she is Indian NOW. Do you understand the difference ? 

How is posting news article 'propaganda' ? By the weird logic everybody who does postings here is doing propaganda. 

Who cares if you love paksitan or if you are Gay. The problem comes when you are a political leader. You are not, so you are not relevant. You must be a special kind of fool to imagine you are equal to sonia gandhi and your preference for anything is as important as sonia gandhis preferences. Get real kid. 

You comments dismissing an extraordinary man like Dr. Swamy shows your caliber. You have not even bothered to read what I have posted yet here you are mouthing off as if you have something worth saying. 

Either read the article and post anything relevant or stop wasting everybody's time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Looks like the commies got caught with their pants down


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Congress worst nightmare:
*
*Rahul Gandhi and friends gang rape Sunkanya Devi and murder her family.*

NEW DELHI: The Supreme Court on Wednesday issued notice to Rahul Gandhi, UP government and four others on a petition filed by a former MLA challenging Rs 50 lakh fine slapped on him by the Allahabad high court in an alleged sexual exploitation case. 

A bench of justices VS Sirpurkar and TS Thakur while staying the high court order, which had also directed a CBI probe against the former legislator, asked the respondents to file their replies within four weeks. 

Former Samajwadi Party MLA from Madhya Pradesh Kishore Samrite had challenged the high court order, saying it was illegal and arbitrary and issued without application of mind. 

The Lucknow Bench of Allahabad high court had last month slapped a penalty of Rs 50 lakh on Samrite who had moved a habeas corpus petition against Rahul alleging he had kept in captivity a girl and her parents, which later turned out to be false. 

The high court passed the order after the girl, Sukanya, who according to the petitioner was held captive by Rahul, denied any such incident when she was produced in court. 

Samrite had alleged that Sukanya and her parents were held captive by Rahul and sought directions to the police for producing them in court. 

A similar petition was filed by Gajendra Pal Singh, who claimed to be a relative of Sukanya, after which the court ordered the DGP to produce the girl and her parents before it. 

The girl told the court that her actual name is Kirti Singh and that Balram Singh and Sushila are her parents and their identification was done by in charge of Amethi police station. 

Kirti told the court that neither she nor her parents were under illegal detention of any person nor has she any information regarding the news item being displayed by the website. 

On the basis of deposition made by Kirti, the court imposed the hefty cost on the petitioner and taking suo moto cognisance of an effort to defame a high profile personality, ordered a CBI probe.







India News: Rahul Gandhi's Gang Rape of Sukanya Devi

Sonia Gandhi’s son in Gang rape | seethrough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anjaneyashruti

cloud_9 said:


> Looks like the commies got caught with their pants down



You got the commie part wrong. Tehelka is a congress owned media. 

How Congress regime stepped in to help Tehelka | sans serif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

cloud_9 said:


> Looks like the commies got caught with their pants down




lol.. Shoe is on the other foot now! This b!tch needs some harsh reality check!


----------



## cloud_9

anjaneyashruti said:


> You got the commie part wrong. Tehelka is a congress owned media.
> 
> How Congress regime stepped in to help Tehelka | sans serif


Tehlka is a Commie enterprise.Commies and Congress do come up with an Alliance sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

cloud_9 said:


> Tehlka is a Commie enterprise.Commies and Congress do come up with an Alliance sometimes.



Well.. Shoma Chowdhary atleast comes across as Congress's unofficial spokesperson whenever she gets a chance to be in front of the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

JanjaWeed said:


> Well.. Shoma Chowdhary atleast comes across as Congress's unofficial spokesperson whenever she gets a chance to be in front of the media.


 After all she on an hourly rate not on an annual package

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

Fireurimagination said:


> OMG this was predicted by a friend of mine just yesterday, he said just wait and watch the congress will fetch a wife for NM next.



You put up "Bhisma" of Mahabharata or even "Hanuman" as PM candidate and they will find a GF/wife for them or some molestation charge....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

anjaneyashruti said:


> Are you *retarded* ? She was not Indian THEN, she is Indian NOW. Do you understand the difference ?
> 
> How is posting news article 'propaganda' ? By the weird logic everybody who does postings here is doing propaganda.
> 
> Who cares if you love paksitan or if *you are Gay*. The problem comes when you are a political leader. You are not, so you are not relevant. You must be a s*pecial kind of fool* to imagine you are equal to sonia gandhi and your preference for anything is as important as sonia gandhis preferences. *Get real kid. *
> 
> You comments dismissing an extraordinary man like Dr. Swamy shows your caliber. You have not even bothered to read what I have posted yet here you are mouthing off as if you have something worth saying.
> 
> Either read the article and post anything relevant or stop wasting everybody's time.



Now Fook off before I count to 10. Shoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Nice Videos About Both UPA and NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

AAP is getting screwed pretty bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

hinduguy said:


> This congress vs bjp thing should be stopped.. may be mods should have a policy regarding this.
> too much political activism in defence forum.


I totally agree with it, but its real funny and quite embarrassing as an Indian to see the whole Political class stoop so low to secure power. It's fcukin shameful to watch.


----------



## jha

Android said:


> AAP is getting screwed pretty bad


They peaked too early and showed every card to people. Congress and BJP had ample time to screw them .. This is just the beginning. Kejriwal should brace up for many more humiliating episodes. Politics is just not about cutting electricity connections and conducting own opinion poll...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oFFbEAT

MrShabi2010 said:


> Well are you?



Why else do you think he complains about him so much....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## illusion8

This Congress vs BJP threads here are getting out of hand - @Aeronaut, @Oscar, @Zakii can such propaganda political threads be curbed somehow?


----------



## oFFbEAT

*Indians, no-matter how anti-Congress they're, never post anything related to any congress leader's personal life.....only Pakistanis do(like several threads related to Gandhi's personal life).....
But look how low these Congressi chamchas can stoop....in their quest to deride Modi, they forget that they're talking about their fellow Indian in an international forum....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

illusion8 said:


> This Congress vs BJP threads here are getting out of hand - @Aeronaut, @Oscar, @Zakii can such propaganda political threads be curbed somehow?


That is why I keep merging them so least number of separate threads are created.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

ranjeet said:


> I totally agree with it, but its real funny and quite embarrassing as an Indian to see the whole Political class stoop so low to secure power. It's fcukin shameful to watch.


I think political class is same everywhere, even in UK its same. BJP followers here specifically should chill a bit, there is a lot of negativity around current govt and people are unnecessarily getting riled up.
In truth, India is doing more or less fine, and will do so if BJP comes to power (not brilliant, just fine).


----------



## agamdilawari

Certified Chu..... what was the question and what he answered


----------



## Star Wars

agamdilawari said:


> Certified Chu..... what was the question and what he answered



lol... jho ghar sai padh kai aaya hai bas vahi bolega...question jho bhi ho ....


----------



## haman10

so can anyone help others and tell the differences of raul ghandi and bjp party in 2-3 sentences ?

@Star Wars @Ayush @Srinivas 

come on guys . it wont take more than 3 mins !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> so can anyone help others and tell the differences of raul ghandi and bjp party in 2-3 sentences ?
> 
> @Star Wars @Ayush @Srinivas
> 
> come on guys . it wont take more than 3 mins !


Bharatiya Janata Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Indian National Congress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

now rahul gandhi is the vice president of congress and the most likely the pm candidate of UPA.
upa is an alliance with congress as the major party. 
United Progressive Alliance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

whereas narendra modi is the pm candidate of NDA with bjp as the major party.
National Democratic Alliance (India) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

UPA is in power currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

haman10 said:


> so can anyone help others and tell the differences of raul ghandi and bjp party in 2-3 sentences ?
> 
> @Star Wars @Ayush @Srinivas
> 
> come on guys . it wont take more than 3 mins !



*Indian national congress* also called Congress is major party which is now ruling India. Sonia Gandhi is the chair person of this party.
Congress is aligned "Centre right", this party is a secular party, founded in 1885 ,which has more than 100 years of history which also includes Indian independence movement.
Since Independence congress party ruled for majority of time.
In the run up to 2014 elections Congress party (United Progressive Alliance a coalition of parties headed by congress) is projecting Rahul Gandhi as their Prime ministerial candidate. Presently Rahul Gandhi is chair person of Youth congress.
Their symbol is





*Bharatiya Janata Party* (BJP) This party is rightist party, Hindutva is their main agenda. This party is founded in 1980.
Rajnath singh is the chair person. BJP is the major opposition party in Indian Parliament. This party has the support of RSS(Rashtriya swayam sevak sangh). Narendra modi is their prime ministerial candidate for 2014 elections.National democratic alliance headed by BJP is a coalition
Their symbol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

tnx guys for the info 

quite complicated ! 

at least for me  

so its like this : bjp : rightist religious nationalists led by mr.singh 

congress : center-leftist modern liberalism led by sonia ghandi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

haman10 said:


> tnx guys for the info
> 
> quite complicated !
> 
> at least for me
> 
> so its like this : bjp : rightist religious nationalists led by *mr.singh*
> 
> congress : center-leftist modern liberalism led by sonia ghandi



No ..... BJP led by Modi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anjaneyashruti

haman10 said:


> tnx guys for the info
> 
> quite complicated !
> 
> at least for me
> 
> so its like this : bjp : rightist religious nationalists led by mr.singh
> 
> congress : center-leftist modern liberalism led by sonia ghandi



Its like this : BJP : Hindu Nationalist led by Mr. Narendra Modi

congress: center-leftist led by sonia gandhi. 

BJP cannot be called rightist since their economic policies are right of center. 

congress cannot be called modern since it has dynasty rule. It cannot be called liberalism since they have banned books, authors, free thinkers, put restrictions on media and internet etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

anjaneyashruti said:


> since they have banned books, authors, free thinkers, put restrictions on media and internet etc.



woow!! dont get me there !!  

tnx anyhow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anjaneyashruti

haman10 said:


> woow!! dont get me there !!
> tnx anyhow



Glad to be of help. Please take what I have said in the proper context. I mention the ban w.r.t India where freedom is generally there to access all kind of information. So even small restrictions become news. From a chinese perspective those ban would be insignificant. Don't know the Iranian perspective. 

I hope you get my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> woow!! dont get me there !!
> 
> tnx anyhow




What the hell is this? A polite, relaxed PDF member?

What next? Peace between Pakistan and India 



Ayush said:


> this is shameful.



Politics usually is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

haman10 said:


> so can anyone help others and tell the differences of raul ghandi and bjp party in 2-3 sentences ?
> 
> @Star Wars @Ayush @Srinivas
> 
> come on guys . it wont take more than 3 mins !



Rahul Gandhi has an IQ of a 5 year old... am not joking here .. HE has been brught up to his post only because of his family while on the other hand, most leaders in the BJP have rose because of merit ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

agamdilawari said:


> Certified Chu..... what was the question and what he answered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Narendra Modi’s rally in Delhi










Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/photos/ima...-in-delhi-1245561.html?utm_source=ref_article

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nassr

Dhananjay Mahapatra,TNN | Nov 24, 2013, 01.05 AM IST

NEW DELHI: Suspended IAS officer Pradeep Sharma on Saturday put Narendra Modi right at the centre of the raging controversy over Gujarat government's purported illegal surveillance on a woman by telling the Supreme Court that the young architect was subjected to hostile and intense scrutiny because the Gujarat CM was enamoured by her.

In his petition to the SC seeking a CBI probe into the alleged violation of the woman's right to privacy and the Indian Telegraph Act by Modi and his political aide Amit Shah, Sharma has alleged that he was suspended and framed in half a dozen cases between 2010 and 2012 because of Modi's suspicion that he knew about the contents of a Video Compact Disc (VCD) allegedly showing the woman in a compromising position.

This is the first time BJP's PM candidate has been directly accused of complicity in the "snoopgate". The original charge was directed at Shah, with two investigating websites alleging that Modi's confidant illegally directed police in 2009 to keep tabs on the woman because of the wishes of "saheb".

He has dismissed as an afterthought the Gujarat government's claim that the woman's father had approached the Modi government to ensure her safety by keeping an eye on her, and said that the tapes of Shah's purported conversation with police officer G L Singhal make it clear that she was victim of a hostile and intrusive scrutiny in violation of her right to privacy as well as the Indian Telegraph Act.

Claiming that he had introduced the architect from Bangalore, originally hailing from Bhuj in Gujarat, to Modi in 2004 when she was 27 years old.

"The applicant (Sharma) verily believes that Modi and the said female architect remained in touch with each other for next several years. There was also wide spread rumours regarding the Video Compact Disc (VCD) featuring the said female architect and a man in compromising position," his application filed through advocate Sunil Fernandes stated.

"Sharma has no concern with this VCD, But, he believes that Modi harboured a totally misconceived apprehension that Sharma is the recipient of the information regarding this VDC, the contents of which if disclosed in public would be detrimental to the carefully constructed and publicized image of Modi and consequently damage his electoral prospects," the suspended bureaucrat said.

"It is for this reason that a number of false and frivolous cases against the applicant herein were registerd with a view to implicate him and 'punish him'," he said.

Filing and bringing on the record of the Supreme Court transcripts of the entire footage telecast by websites 'Cobrapost' and 'Gulail', Sharma said the conversations between Shah, then minister of state for home in Gujarat, and G L Singhal, then SP in Anti-Terrorist Squad (ATS) in Ahmedabad, was during the period August-September 2009 when Singhal was reporting to Shah.

"The transcripts of the taped conversations reveal that the said lady architect and the applicant (Sharma) were placed under an all-pervasive and intrusive surveillance at the behest of a person referred to as 'Saheb" by Amit Shah," he said.

He alleged that the taped conversations revealed "severe and material violations" of the Indian telegraph Act, 1885, and an absolute disregard to the guidelines laid down by the Supreme Court in its December 18, 1996 judgment in the People's Union for Civil Liberties case.

Terming the explanation that the 'snooping' on the woman was being done at her father's behest as an 'after thought", Sharma said, "this explanation seems absolutely incredulous and unworthy of any belief in the light of the contents of conversations between Shah and Singhal, which reveal that the surveillance was extremely intrusive and hostile and not as innocuous and benign as sought to be made".

The purported 'no objection' from the woman's father did not absolve Modi, Shah and others of brazenly violating the law and the guidelines laid down by the apex court, he said and pleaded that the truth would be buried if the Gujarat Police investigated into the matter.

"It is important to note that the state intelligence bureau, the crime branch of Ahmedabad city police and the ATS were all involved in this illegal telephone interceptions and surveillance without having any role to play in the investigations relating to the case in hand," Sharma said.


Sex CD forced Narendra Modi govt to tail woman, SC told - The Times of India


----------



## Nassr

I wonder what will happen if the VCD is placed on youtube.


----------



## cloud_9

Nassr said:


> I wonder what will happen if the VCD is placed on youtube.


You will miss it because YouTube is blocked in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/395705910812610560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/395705910812610560



lol...he is reading Defence.pk ......


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


> lol...he is reading Defence.pk ......



he might secretly even be a member amongst us who knows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> he might secretly even be a member amongst us who knows



@Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> He is playing spoilsport. Best thing would be for him to merge with BJP, but he doesn't want to do that. Instead he wants to support NDA by seat sharing. That is not good. His vote share is from the same pool as the one from BJP.



Hasn't congress been swept to power because of yeddy and his corrupt cabinet colleagues?

I am ignorant of Karnataka politics.

Enlighten me please


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/395705910812610560



@KS congratulations  I think you are a Tamilian too, right ?


----------



## cloud_9

Election Commission to seek Rs. 2,000 crore for VVPAT system


> fter getting the Supreme Court nod, the Election Commission will soon be seeking about Rs.2,000 crore from the government for introducing a voter authentication system called Voter Verifiable Paper Audit Trail (VVPAT) before 2014 general elections.
> 
> The commission will need about 14 lakh VVPAT machines to introduce the system in all 543 Lok Sabha constituencies in 2014. However, the commission is apprehensive that so many machines can be produced and testing them in such a short duration of time.
> 
> *Although the commission is looking at making optimal use of VVPAT machines in the 2014 general elections, it will tell the Supreme Court that covering all Parliamentary constituencies will not be possible before 2019 general elections*.
> 
> According to sources, smaller Parliamentary constituencies across India would be selected for introduction of VVPAT so that voters around the country can "feel" the new system. The commission has already ordered 20,000 machines and more would be sought once the government approves funds for the same.
> 
> A price fixation committee has been constituted in the law ministry, the commission's administrative body, to determine the price of the VVPAT system. The initial price of a machine was about Rs. 13,000 but because of fall in value of rupee, the new price is estimated to be around Rs. 18,000 per machine.
> 
> One reason for the high cost is that key parts of the system are imported. Another is that only two public sector companies - Bharat Electronic Limited and Electronics Corporation of India Limited - can manufacture the VVPAT system that can be integrated with the electronic voting machines. A commission's technical expert group had certified machines manufactured by these companies.
> 
> The system, which allows the voter to see a paper receipt of the vote cast in the electronic voting machines, had been successfully tested in a by-poll in Nagaland. *Chief election commissioner VS Sampath had announced that it would be introduced in 10 assembly constituencies in Mizoram and one each in Delhi, Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh and Rajasthan.*
> 
> The new system allows a voter to challenge his or her vote on basis of the paper receipt for the first time. As per a new rule, the booth presiding officer will have to record the dissent of the voter, which would have to be taken into account at time of counting.
> 
> As introduction of VVPAT system results in increase in voting time, the number of polling stations have to be increased so that polling can be completed within the stipulated time. *The commission estimate that the voter trail system will lead to 20% increase in polling stations.*


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> Hasn't congress been swept to power because of yeddy and his corrupt cabinet colleagues?
> 
> I am ignorant of Karnataka politics.
> 
> Enlighten me please



True.. but it's also a fact that Yeddy helped Congress by splitting BJP's vote share. Don't forget... Yeddy's votebank is from that same BJP pool. So it would make sense for them to merge rather than fight independently to help congress gain advantage. I know Yeddy comes with lot of baggage & there is a credibility issue with the man. But for BJP, it's his loyal lingayat followers who count rather than Yeddy himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anjaneyashruti

cloud_9 said:


> Election Commission to seek Rs. 2,000 crore for VVPAT system



How many of you think congress govt. will plead poverty and EC quote lack to time to make the necessary modifications to prevent this ?

I Do


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Feel the heat @congresissies faggots!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

The Gujarat snooping row is still to die down, but another set of explosive statements could soon besiege Narendra Modi, it seems.

This time, it is IPS officer GL Singhal’s statements to the CBI in connection with the Ishrat Jahan encounter killing, now part of suspended IAS officer Pradeep Sharma’s affidavit to the Supreme Court on the snooping scandal.

Three sets of statements given by Singhal to the CBI earlier this year, allegedly containing “damning details” of the encounter according to a report in The Economic Times are part of Sharma’s latest affidavit.

According to the report, Singhal has told the CBI he was coerced into participating in activities that obstructed the process of law. The report also said that Singhal had told CBI he had “serious objections” to killing Ishrat.

* The statement to the CBI says: “I had said, we let her go, and had promised to ensure that she would not spill the beans about this operation to anyone… Despite my strong objections, Vanzara insisted on keeping the motive involving the CM and on killing the girl and branding her later as a woman terrorist...”* 

His own interrogation of one of the men had indicated that Modi was not the target, the report says. 

Vanzara, also now in jail and facing trial, reportedly told him the matter had been checked with “kaali daadhi and safed daadhi“, allegedly codenames for Amit Shah and Narendra Modi respectively.

Singhal gave the statements to the CBI in April this year. His teenage son had committed suicide last year, following which, Singhal had said, he wanted to speak the truth for “inner comfort”.

Expectedly, the BJP has charged the Congress with piggy-backing on “disgruntled” officers to fire a fresh barrage of allegations against their prime ministerial candidate. 

In a post on Facebook, leader of the Opposition in the Rajya Sabha Arun Jaitley said the Congress is actually running scared of the Modi wave and is engineering scandals to discredit the BJP’s campaign for the 2014 polls. “They are back to their old game of detecting a disgruntled police officer or a civil servant and getting him to make absurd charges. This didn’t work when Sanjeev Bhatt did it. It won’t work with Congress party’s newly discovered suspended civil servant doing it,” Jaitley wrote.

The latest allegations against Modi, perhaps the strongest until now, surfaced on 15 November when investigative websites Gulail and Cobrapost aired stories saying the Gujarat government and Minister of State for Home Amit Shah had in 2009 ordered illegal use of surveillance teams and technology to keep a watch on a woman in Ahmedabad, allegedly at the behest of an unnamed ‘Saheb’. 

Shah is a close associate of Narendra Modi, currently handling charge of Uttar Pradesh in the run-up to Lok Sabha elections next year. The Cobrapost expose relied basically on taped conversations purportedly between jailed IPS officer Singhal who was being investigated for the Ishrat Jahan trial and Shah. The portals claimed that Modi had met the woman who was the subject of the snooping in 2009. 

Meanwhile, a report in The Hindu quoted Ishrat’s sister Musarrat as saying during a conference of the All India Democratic Women’s Association in Bodhgaya, Bihar, that the “blot of terrorism” that Ishrat was carrying has been removed after the CBI investigation into the case. “The day is not far when even the conspirators will be punished. We are fighting on because we do not want another Ishrat,” Musarrat reportedly said.


Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/t...ven-to-sc-1248027.html?utm_source=ref_article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@Starwars - when I told you they'll snowball this you weren't agreeing? 

Gujarat snooping row: Congress takes complaint against Narendra Modi to President | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Desperate measures of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

KRAIT said:


> Desperate measures of Congress.



No- they're gonna sc*ew modi with this. After a long time I'm seeig congress do what they are good at- slimy, mucky conspiracy. My belief is that by the time this is over, Rajnath Singh would've replaced modi as PM candidate.


----------



## KRAIT

Guynextdoor2 said:


> No- they're gonna sc*ew modi with this. After a long time I'm seeig congress do what they are good at- slimy, mucky conspiracy. My belief is that by the time this is over, Rajnath Singh would've replaced modi as PM candidate.


Modi will bring Rape case against Rahul Gandhi. He knows how to play cards too, unlike other BJP leaders.


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Starwars - when I told you they'll snowball this you weren't agreeing?
> 
> Gujarat snooping row: Congress takes complaint against Narendra Modi to President | NDTV.com




That is very good. before Gujarat election they had taken the complaint of Corruption charges to President. No body gave any attention. Modi himself appointed a commission under justice Shah to probe corruption against Modi government itself. The liar congresses ran away from appearing before commission. They did not come with their so called documents of corruption to commission. They tried Sanjiv Bhatta than. It failed. They tried a fake Sex CD of Narendra Modi than. It failed. They retried Zakia Zafari. It failed. So now it is the turn of Murderer Pradip Sharma. They know that they can not do anything but what they can do? they can not find any corruption charge against Modi? Ultimately they need some point to counter Modi. If not real than Fake. Last week Gujarat congress president call Modi Impotent congress spokes man call him worse than Animal. These goons find offense in use of word ben for Sonia and Shahazada for Rahul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Maze ki baat yeh hai.. ki jitna Congress wale modi ke khilaf zehar ugmainge... utna hi public main uski acceptability badthi jayegi...

Congress has been notorious for doing this to any opposition.... and people would do anything to get rid of congress this time around.


----------



## HariPrasad

KRAIT said:


> Modi will bring Rape case against Rahul Gandhi. He knows how to play cards too, unlike other BJP leaders.




No Modi will appoint the commission to probe charge against Him. Commission will invite congress leader to provide evidence against Modi. Like 

Modi govt forms retired SC Justice MB Shah commission to probe 15 charges of corruption made by Congress | DeshGujarat

And result will be

Modi govt has done nothing wrong, says panel set up by it - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

KRAIT said:


> Modi will bring Rape case against Rahul Gandhi. He knows how to play cards too, unlike other BJP leaders.



Actually most of this is hot air as usual. You think congress 'just' entered this? They've been letting the BJP BS it's way through the universe to hang them on their own rope. BJP has said, father asked for protection, rejected the allegations by the IAS officer etc.- well there's a CD with modi and protected girls doing 'combined study'. Once BJP declares modi 'father figure' protector they're gonna rake him on hot coals. In any case once the CD comes out nothing can keep modi in his current position.


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually most of this is hot air as usual. You think congress 'just' entered this? They've been letting the BJP BS it's way through the universe to hang them on their own rope. BJP has said, father asked for protection, rejected the allegations by the IAS officer etc.- well there's a CD with modi and protected girls doing 'combined study'. Once BJP declares modi 'father figure' protector they're gonna rake him on hot coals. In any case once the CD comes out nothing can keep modi in his current position.




Sahib means modi? If asked Amit shah will say Sahib was Home minister at that time Chidambaram. So Chidambaram is in Fix now. Sex CD of Chidambaram was to be published at the time of Sex CD of Abhishek Manusanghvi. I think It will come at 2014 election now.


----------



## chhota bheem

lol......... Thank god that congress didn't go to Obama like the visa issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. Congress going to the same man who himself got snooped by a fellow Congressi when he was finance minister of the Country. Irony of sorts indeed...


----------



## SrNair

First congress despatched their senior woman leaders to publish and criticize snooping row in the front of media.But now media is behind of the tehelka case.Congress desperately try to defeat modi.But only back fire.But it is not only due to modi ability but congress inability to tackle current issues,like economy.Congress use it all its energy to attack modi.But it is only backfire them


----------



## Guynextdoor2

All Right!! @starwars modi boy really h**ing now... his 'fatherley protection' of young womans in Gujarat was quite comprehensive. 

Gujarat snooping row: 93,000 calls intercepted, it was a reign of terror, says Congress | NDTV.com


----------



## Star Wars

nothing damning about killing a terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anjaneyashruti

[Bregs] said:


> *Three sets of statements given by Singhal *to the CBI earlier this year, allegedly containing “damning details” of the encounter according to a report in The Economic Times are part of Sharma’s latest affidavit.



Now let us discover who this Singhal is.

Singhal is the same man who has released the audio recordings of his talks with Amit Shah about gujarat govt. providing protections to Mansi Soni. 

Of course, the audio recording implicates Singhal himself in illegal snooping, so why would he hand over tape incriminating himself to the congress ?

Lets dig a bit deeper.

Police officer Singhal (along with D.G Vanzara) is the same man who was arrested by the CBI and sent to Jail in 2012. For what ? For killing a terrorist. (Ishrat Jahan and gang)

He and D.G vanzara (remember his famous letter against Amit Shah?) was angry with Modi and BJP for failing to protect them when they had just done their duty. He had no personal animosity to Ishrat Jahan and gang, but IB had give proof of their terrorist intent and as per standard practice in India regarding dangerous criminals, they were killed in encounters.

So what happened next ? Singhla was first questioned by the CBI and then arrested. When news of IPS Singhal's arrest spread, the school management of school where his 16 year old son who was studying in class XII, called him as asked the reason for his fathers arrest. His friends teased and insulted him. It became difficult for him to go to school every day, *so this kid then went home and hung himself in his room on the first floor of his fathers bungalow.* Singhal was busy trying to defend himself from the CBI to be of any help to his own son. This is the rewards hero's get in India for killing Terrorists.

Death of his only son shattered Singhal. He blamed Modi for this tragedy as he was unable to protect the police officers of Gujarat from the vindictive congress. Congress via CBI has successfully used his pain and anger to make him into a weapon against Modi.

If you want to see the face of Evil, just look at the face of congress in Gujarat.

No need to mention the Mansi Soni case and congress attempts to destroy her reputation just to throw muck on Modi. Congress ki Jai ho. Secularism zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

This witch hunt is going to back fire on Congress.

Ishrat jahan was IM recruit :Yasin bhatkal

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Roybot said:


> This witch hunt is going to back fire on Congress.
> Ishrat jahan was IM recruit :Yasin bhatkal



It would not matter for D.G. Vanzara and IPS Singhal. would it ? His 16 year old only son is already dead because of this which hunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Roybot said:


> This witch hunt is going to back fire on Congress.
> 
> Ishrat jahan was IM recruit :Yasin bhatkal


I still dont understand why this issue is still running while Yasin clearly told she was a recruit. Just going by this statement things could have been closed themselves,right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Congress is raising the stakes. They will have to pay in blood if they lose power. They know it hence they raise the stakes some more. Their lust has gotten them into this cycle.

As always, for the 10000th time since independence, congress is kicking national interest, destroying our system and compromising national security for personal gains and power. In my books they deserve to be prosecuted and sent to jail or worse just for the crime of mismanaging the country for 50+ years...

That rahul gandhi, is the 4th generation of ruling dynasty who goes to the people with a straight face and makes the same promises of poverty and electricity and food and jobs and education, how stupid indians are that they keep voting like sheep for the same rubbish!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

notsuperstitious said:


> *Congress is raising the stakes. They will have to pay in blood if they lose power. They know it hence they raise the stakes some more. Their lust has gotten them into this cycle.*
> 
> As always, for the 10000th time since independence, congress is kicking national interest, destroying our system and compromising national security for personal gains and power. In my books they deserve to be prosecuted and sent to jail or worse just for the crime of mismanaging the country for 50+ years...
> 
> That rahul gandhi, is the 4th generation of ruling dynasty who goes to the people with a straight face and makes the same promises of poverty and electricity and food and jobs and education, how stupid indians are that they keep voting like sheep for the same rubbish!



They are setting a bad precedent though. Imagine is someone like Modi comes to power, and decides to use the CBI to hunt the congressis, that will be the end of Congress leadership I reckon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress is realising that they are doomed and Modi is rising. Expect more such moves to corner Modi


----------



## Star Wars

notsuperstitious said:


> Congress is raising the stakes. They will have to pay in blood if they lose power. They know it hence they raise the stakes some more. Their lust has gotten them into this cycle.
> 
> As always, for the 10000th time since independence, congress is kicking national interest, destroying our system and compromising national security for personal gains and power. In my books they deserve to be prosecuted and sent to jail or worse just for the crime of mismanaging the country for 50+ years...
> 
> That rahul gandhi, is the 4th generation of ruling dynasty who goes to the people with a straight face and makes the same promises of poverty and electricity and food and jobs and education, how stupid indians are that they keep voting like sheep for the same rubbish!



I doubt its about power anymore, its about survival now . they know too well , they are doomed when they loose power in 2014. they are willing to do anything to save their skin ...



IndoCarib said:


> Congress is realising that they are doomed and Modi is rising. Expect more such moves to corner Modi



Corner ? isn't this the gazillionth time they are using Ishrat as an sad politcal excuse



Dash said:


> I still dont understand why this issue is still running while Yasin clearly told she was a recruit. Just going by this statement things could have been closed themselves,right?



Because Yasin Mailik is an internet Hindu and agent of RSS ?


----------



## duhastmish

Even if she was murder Don't give a rats arse modi still gets our vote. And public will vouch for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

[Bregs] said:


> icated that Modi was not the target, the report says.
> Vanzara, also now in jail and facing trial, reportedly told him the matter had been checked with “kaali daadhi and safed daadhi“, allegedly codenames for Amit Shah and Narendra Modi respectively.
> Singhal gave the statements to the CBI in April this year. His teenage son had committed suicide last year, following which, Singhal had said, he wanted to sp





IndoCarib said:


> Congress is realising that they are doomed and Modi is rising. Expect more such moves to corner Modi



Really? Over the last two weeks on snoopgate, they've let the BJP corner itself so hard, they won't be able to come out without throwing Modi off altogether. Congress is trying to close in on every direction on Modi. And they're playing the strongest hands they've got. When modi falls don't shed a tear, his rise was because of the same kinds of politics that's gonna be his undoing. If you are out to swim with the sharks, you should be aware that being eaten by them could be one of the consequences.

the 'defence' is stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Thread

I see frustrated congressmen desperately trying to dent NaMo's popularity ratings.

Plz remember that you fools are only helping him to become more popular in the country.

Snooping row and now this useless news item 



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Really? Over the last two weeks on snoopgate, they've let the BJP corner itself so hard, they won't be able to come out without throwing Modi off altogether. Congress is trying to close in on every direction on Modi. And they're playing the strongest hands they've got. When modi falls don't shed a tear, his rise was because of the same kinds of politics that's gonna be his undoing. If you are out to swim with the sharks, you should be aware that being eaten by them could be one of the consequences.
> 
> the 'defence' is stupid



The girl's father's letter was a slap on the face for sonia and her set of bufoons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

CorporateAffairs said:


> Thread
> 
> I see frustrated congressmen desperately trying to dent NaMo's popularity ratings.
> 
> Plz remember that you fools are only helping him to become more popular in the country.
> 
> Snooping row and now this useless news item
> 
> 
> 
> The girl's father's letter was a slap on the face for sonia and her set of bufoons



I like BJP supporters...it takes so little to set them off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Really? Over the last two weeks on snoopgate, they've let the BJP corner itself so hard, they won't be able to come out without throwing Modi off altogether. Congress is trying to close in on every direction on Modi. And they're playing the strongest hands they've got. When modi falls don't shed a tear, his rise was because of the same kinds of politics that's gonna be his undoing. If you are out to swim with the sharks, you should be aware that being eaten by them could be one of the consequences.
> 
> *the 'defence' is stupid*


 
Even more stupid than Kapil Sibal's 2G scam loss ?

2G scam: Kapil Sibal explains 'zero loss' comment Video: NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hoping against hope! Congressis have gone doolally


----------



## [Bregs]

Alas elections are not won by branding other members as congress supporters, more so over the internet


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> Even more stupid than Kapil Sibal's 2G scam loss ?
> 
> 2G scam: Kapil Sibal explains 'zero loss' comment Video: NDTV.com



Put up something that's gonna have an impact on the elections.


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

Roybot said:


> This witch hunt is going to back fire on Congress.
> 
> Ishrat jahan was IM recruit :Yasin bhatkal



Not only Yaseen Bhatkal but David Headley too!!!

Ishrat Jahan was an LeT fidayeen: Headley - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Roybot said:


> They are setting a bad precedent though. Imagine is someone like Modi comes to power, and decides to use the CBI to hunt the congressis, that will be the end of Congress leadership I reckon.



Thats exactly what im saying. They are destroying the sanctity of the system for power. Even if modi comes to power and makes them pay in blood (and u know I would love that sight), india still loses. Typical congressi politics. India last.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

With the entry of Narendra Modi in the electoral fray as the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate, it is becoming clearer by the day that Muslims are going to be the biggest elephant in the room in the run-up to what, many believe, might turn out to be one of the most communally polarised electionsin independent India.


The Muzaffarnagar riots have already set a chilling tone for where it is all going. Union minister Jairam Ramesh, squarely blaming the BJP, has described the riots as a “trailer” for “more communal tensions and flare-ups” ahead. The BJP’s Uma Bharti has also warned of “more tension” but accused the Congress and the Samajwadi Party (SP) of provoking it. The SP, in turn, says that it is the Congress and the BJP which are trying to stir up trouble to woo Muslim voters.

So, there you are: a phoney competition among major political players to show that the ‘other’ is more communal is in full swing even before a proper campaign has begun. Modi’s entry has handed a flailing Congress the ammunition it desperately needed to turn it into a secularism-versus-communalism contest by casting itself as a champion of Muslims and the BJP as a threat.

It is a territory on which the Congress feels at home despite having lost its credibility as a secular force. Besides, hobbled by a poor record of governance and lack of charismatic leadership, it has nothing else to crow about.

Giving ample indication of his party’s election strategy, Ramesh said, “2014 is the first election, the Congress is fighting directly with the RSS, with Modi as its mukhauta (mask) and Modi’s mukhauta is development. It’s a double mukhauta. So this election is not the Congress versus the BJP but the Congress versus the RSS.”

The BJP, quick on the uptake, has launched an aggressive line of attack that includes demanding a closer scrutiny of the Congress’ record on treating minorities. In every television discussion, its spokespersons have taken to haranguing the party’s critics wanting to know why is it that the Congress is not subjected to the same level of scrutiny as the BJP. Why is it, they ask, that the Congress’ role in the 1984 anti-Sikh violence is ‘ignored’ while there is an ‘obsession’ with Modi’s alleged involvement in the 2002 anti- Muslim riots in Gujarat? It is an important question as to why the Congress is credited with secular image despite its poor record, and it must be answered.

For, leave alone the BJP, there are many disillusioned Congress supporters who are asking the same question and, in their anger, prepared to throw out the baby (secularism) with the bathwater (Congress). Let me make it clear that I am not a fan of the Congress. As a British citizen I have no stake in Indian elections except that I don’t wish to see the country of my birth overrun by forces whose vision of India is very different from the one on which its constitutional foundations were laid.

Swapan Dasgupta, one of the few intellectually coherent BJP voices, argues that in a democracy there can be more than one idea of India…so, why must we keep harping only on the so-called Nehruvian idea of India. He is right, but therein lies the rub: which idea suits better the temper and demands of a society as complex and diverse as India?

Millions of Indian Muslims chose not to migrate to their supposed ‘homeland’ (Pakistan) in 1947 because they rejected the notion of nationhood based on religion and wished to live in a country where nationalism was not going to be measured in terms of their religious identity. The idea of India sold to them and which they happily embraced was this: their Indianness would not be questioned because they happened to be Muslims, had emotional links with their Pakistani relations, or some of them foolishly rooted for the Pakistani cricket team. They would not be called ‘Babar ki aulad’; and their places of worship would not be forcibly demolished in the name of ‘righting’ historical wrongs.

To call it a Nehruvian vision alone is misleading though typically Nehruwallahs have sought to appropriate it with a little help from left wing academics. It was as much an idea of Nehru as it was of Maulana Azad, of Sardar Patel and of BR Ambedkar. It was a collective idea of an inclusive India — and most importantly it resonated with the overwhelming majority of Indians.

And here comes the Congress bit. Both a product and an agent of an inclusive nationalism, it became a vehicle for articulating and putting into practice this particular vision of India. And in theory that remains its core ethos.

At the time the Congress was preaching unity in diversity, the BJP’s parent organisation — the RSS and the Hindu Mahasabha — was talking about Hindu Rashtra, cow slaughter, and about Hindu supremacy. Since then it has had many face-lifts (Jana Sangh transformed into softer-sounding BJP, Hindu Rashtra into all-new, wrinkle-free Hindutva) but the core RSS idea of India as a land of Hindus remains deeply embedded. The choice of Modi who defines himself as a Hindu nationalist first and an Indian later confirms this.

The suggestion that Modi’s development agenda offers an alternative idea of India is a red-herring. The RSS’ full-throated backing for him at the expense of its once-most favoured son, LK Advani, shows that it is all about protecting its core agenda. It believes that in old age Advani (written off as ‘history’ by Dasgupta) has become too soft to be trusted.

I am not suggesting any anti-Muslim conspiracy but it will be like the Muslim Brotherhood — spreading slow-poisoning through winks and nudges. My advice to the invisible Muslim elephant in the room: vote for Modi by all means if you wish, but have no illusions about his idea of India.


Have no illusions about Modi's idea of India - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

notsuperstitious said:


> Thats exactly what im saying. They are destroying the sanctity of the system for power. Even if modi comes to power and makes them pay in blood (and u know I would love that sight), india still loses. Typical congressi politics. India last.



No. If Modi makes the corrupt congress pay in blood, India WINS. 

Indians are still not used to the concept of criminal congressmen going to jail and getting hanged for their sins. Its about time that changed. The 'system' defended the corrupt politicians and bureaucrats. The system is already broken. 

People need to feel reassured that politicians who loot the nation and destroy lives deserve their time in hell. Lallu is only the 1st. Hopefully he wont be the last.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

[Bregs] said:


> As a *British citizen *I have no stake in Indian elections except that I don’t wish to see the country of my birth overrun by forces whose vision of India is very different from the one on which its constitutional foundations were laid.



And what is the name of this British Citizen ? Hasan Suroor. 

Let all the Hasans and Hamids of the world know that the vision of India will be directed by the People of India and if they see a different vision, then that is how it will be. and BTW a *Hindu Nationalist* is always First and last a Indian National. 

He needs to worry more about Anti Muslim feelings in Britain  His country of choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fireurimagination

If it's about communalism Kangress is 10x more communal than the BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I like BJP supporters...it takes so little to set them off.


And I like Congress supporter, they ignore everything wrong done by Congress in past 10 years rule but jump on one issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## notsuperstitious

KRAIT said:


> And I like Congress supporter, they ignore everything wrong done by Congress in past 10 years rule but jump on one issue.


 
Its shocking, despite the horrible misrule, corruption, weakening the PMs office for years to come by putting a dummy there, double speak on national security (and mind you not just BJP supporters, analysts and observers world over have said the same) congress supporters are hoping to stick to power by making this about modi and disgruntled vulnerable civil servants.

They have not a word to offer on the real issues, or the qualifications of rahulbaba! So much intellectual dishonesty is disappointing (unless these supporters here are interested parties with swiss accounts).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress having illusions of UPA3.

In the meantime Foreign brokerages are betting on Modi.

*Market rally: Foreign brokerages raise their pitch on Modi’s election win*

Market rally: Foreign brokerages raise their pitch on Modi's election win | Firstpost

Is this illusion Mr. Hasan Suroor ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

KRAIT said:


> And I like Congress supporter, they ignore everything wrong done by Congress in past 10 years rule but jump on one issue.



It's a typical Congressi way. When you are intellectually bankrupt to fight Modi on real agenda & real issues, you resort this sort of sleazy innuendos. With the help of paid media they are hoping against hope that this will sway public opinion away from Modi. But in reality this will adversely impact Modi baiters!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dabomb

[Bregs] said:


> With the entry of Narendra Modi in the electoral fray as the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate, it is becoming clearer by the day that Muslims are going to be the biggest elephant in the room in the run-up to what, many believe, might turn out to be one of the most communally polarised electionsin independent India.
> 
> 
> The Muzaffarnagar riots have already set a chilling tone for where it is all going. Union minister Jairam Ramesh, squarely blaming the BJP, has described the riots as a “trailer” for “more communal tensions and flare-ups” ahead. The BJP’s Uma Bharti has also warned of “more tension” but accused the Congress and the Samajwadi Party (SP) of provoking it. The SP, in turn, says that it is the Congress and the BJP which are trying to stir up trouble to woo Muslim voters.
> 
> So, there you are: a phoney competition among major political players to show that the ‘other’ is more communal is in full swing even before a proper campaign has begun. Modi’s entry has handed a flailing Congress the ammunition it desperately needed to turn it into a secularism-versus-communalism contest by casting itself as a champion of Muslims and the BJP as a threat.
> 
> It is a territory on which the Congress feels at home despite having lost its credibility as a secular force. Besides, hobbled by a poor record of governance and lack of charismatic leadership, it has nothing else to crow about.
> 
> Giving ample indication of his party’s election strategy, Ramesh said, “2014 is the first election, the Congress is fighting directly with the RSS, with Modi as its mukhauta (mask) and Modi’s mukhauta is development. It’s a double mukhauta. So this election is not the Congress versus the BJP but the Congress versus the RSS.”
> 
> The BJP, quick on the uptake, has launched an aggressive line of attack that includes demanding a closer scrutiny of the Congress’ record on treating minorities. In every television discussion, its spokespersons have taken to haranguing the party’s critics wanting to know why is it that the Congress is not subjected to the same level of scrutiny as the BJP. Why is it, they ask, that the Congress’ role in the 1984 anti-Sikh violence is ‘ignored’ while there is an ‘obsession’ with Modi’s alleged involvement in the 2002 anti- Muslim riots in Gujarat? It is an important question as to why the Congress is credited with secular image despite its poor record, and it must be answered.
> 
> For, leave alone the BJP, there are many disillusioned Congress supporters who are asking the same question and, in their anger, prepared to throw out the baby (secularism) with the bathwater (Congress). Let me make it clear that I am not a fan of the Congress. As a British citizen I have no stake in Indian elections except that I don’t wish to see the country of my birth overrun by forces whose vision of India is very different from the one on which its constitutional foundations were laid.
> 
> Swapan Dasgupta, one of the few intellectually coherent BJP voices, argues that in a democracy there can be more than one idea of India…so, why must we keep harping only on the so-called Nehruvian idea of India. He is right, but therein lies the rub: which idea suits better the temper and demands of a society as complex and diverse as India?
> 
> Millions of Indian Muslims chose not to migrate to their supposed ‘homeland’ (Pakistan) in 1947 because they rejected the notion of nationhood based on religion and wished to live in a country where nationalism was not going to be measured in terms of their religious identity. The idea of India sold to them and which they happily embraced was this: their Indianness would not be questioned because they happened to be Muslims, had emotional links with their Pakistani relations, or some of them foolishly rooted for the Pakistani cricket team. They would not be called ‘Babar ki aulad’; and their places of worship would not be forcibly demolished in the name of ‘righting’ historical wrongs.
> 
> To call it a Nehruvian vision alone is misleading though typically Nehruwallahs have sought to appropriate it with a little help from left wing academics. It was as much an idea of Nehru as it was of Maulana Azad, of Sardar Patel and of BR Ambedkar. It was a collective idea of an inclusive India — and most importantly it resonated with the overwhelming majority of Indians.
> 
> And here comes the Congress bit. Both a product and an agent of an inclusive nationalism, it became a vehicle for articulating and putting into practice this particular vision of India. And in theory that remains its core ethos.
> 
> At the time the Congress was preaching unity in diversity, the BJP’s parent organisation — the RSS and the Hindu Mahasabha — was talking about Hindu Rashtra, cow slaughter, and about Hindu supremacy. Since then it has had many face-lifts (Jana Sangh transformed into softer-sounding BJP, Hindu Rashtra into all-new, wrinkle-free Hindutva) but the core RSS idea of India as a land of Hindus remains deeply embedded. The choice of Modi who defines himself as a Hindu nationalist first and an Indian later confirms this.
> 
> The suggestion that Modi’s development agenda offers an alternative idea of India is a red-herring. The RSS’ full-throated backing for him at the expense of its once-most favoured son, LK Advani, shows that it is all about protecting its core agenda. It believes that in old age Advani (written off as ‘history’ by Dasgupta) has become too soft to be trusted.
> 
> I am not suggesting any anti-Muslim conspiracy but it will be like the Muslim Brotherhood — spreading slow-poisoning through winks and nudges. My advice to the invisible Muslim elephant in the room: vote for Modi by all means if you wish, but have no illusions about his idea of India.
> 
> 
> Have no illusions about Modi's idea of India - Hindustan Times




Written by some Muslim called Hassan Surror 

Dear Hassan/Ali/Mohammed/Ayesha's criticizing Modi, we Hindus have a different vision of India from you guys. Clearly you missed the 1947 train to Pakistan, but it is not too late to book a ticket even now. And please refrain next time from writing trash about Hindu and Hindu leaders like Modi/RSS/BJP.

Thank you, and I sincerely hope you catch the train this time you missed in 47.


----------



## Soumitra

A Number Plate in Rajasthan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

[Bregs] said:


> Millions of Indian Muslims chose not to migrate to their supposed ‘homeland’ (Pakistan) in 1947 because they rejected the notion of nationhood based on religion and wished to live in a country where nationalism was not going to be measured in terms of their religious identity. The idea of India sold to them and which they happily embraced was this: their Indianness would not be questioned because they happened to be Muslims, had emotional links with their Pakistani relations, or *some of them foolishly rooted for the Pakistani cricket team*. They would not be called ‘Babar ki aulad’; and their places of worship would not be forcibly demolished in the name of ‘righting’ historical wrongs.



If you are a true Indian why root for Pakistani Cricket Team?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dabomb

Soumitra said:


> If you are a true Indian why root for Pakistani Cricket Team?



Because they are not true Indians, they are traitors. "Babar Ki Aulads" as the writer correctly puts it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Congress accuses Modi of copying in 4th standard quarterly exam*

With elections approaching fast it’s a season of allegations counter allegations and stings. Close on the heels of the Sahib tapes being released comes a new revelation about a copying scandal on BJP’s Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.
*


*
Photo released by Algebra Post.

A relatively new sting website called The Algebra Post has revealed that Narendra Modi had copied in his class IV quarterly Maths exam.

The website reveals that a classmate of Narendra Modi Mr Hiten Patel had approached it with the details of this new copying scandal.

Hiten claims that in the class IV Algebra exam Narendra Modi had copied the expansion of (a+b)² from his paper. As per him Modi who was sitting right next to him kept peeping into his answer sheet in spite of him trying his best to cover it.

With the news which is now creating quite a buzz in the social media and mainstream media, Modi has another scandal to answer for in a long list of accusations being hurled at him every passing day. The Congress meanwhile hurriedly put up a press conference asking Narendra Modi to come out in the open and explain why he had copied. The Congress spokesperson had this to say. How can a person who doesn’t know a mathematical formula expect to know the winning formula for the next election.

Rahul Gandhi meanwhile took a jibe at Modi in his latest speech by stating “Even I know that (a+b)² =a²+ ab+b²”.He was quickly corrected though by the SPG commando standing behind that the expansion was actually a²+2ab+b².

The Congress has now asked for a CBI enquiry into this matter as usual. The BJP has dismissed the allegations but has agreed for an enquiry on this by a sitting Supreme Court judge. Hiten Patel who was behind this expose has claimed that Narendra Modi’s claim of inclusive growth in Gujarat is false as he was not included in it. However Faking News has learned that this was actually due to the fact that he had shifted out of Gujarat to Maharashtra after completing his IV standard.

Interestingly the PMO twitter handle has also taken interest in this matter and has been busy tweeting the mark scored by Modi in his quarterly,half yearly and annual exams in all subjects from Class I to Class X all day today.

Only time will tell though as to who has got the formula right for the upcoming general elections in 2014.
Congress accuses Modi of copying in 4th standard quarterly exam | My Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^^
You never know. Congress may actually do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

KRAIT said:


> And I like Congress supporter, they ignore everything wrong done by Congress in past 10 years rule but jump on one issue.


Krait bhai kaise ho aap?long time no see!is everything alright back there?anyways glad to see you post again in PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Mike_Brando said:


> Krait bhai kaise ho aap?long time no see!is everything alright back there?anyways glad to see you post again in PDF


Yup buddy, everything is fine. How are you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

KRAIT said:


> And I like Congress supporter, they ignore everything wrong done by Congress in past 10 years rule but jump on one issue.



oF COURSE NOT. COngress is a bunch of @$$holes who've screwed this country over and over. Can you take your blinkers off and say the same about BJP? Fact? Every BJP bhakt is actually a modi bhakt. Most congress supporters aren't Rahul bhakts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

KRAIT said:


> Yup buddy, everything is fine. How are you ?


well i am doing quite alright back here.btw why did you almost vanish from the PDF for the last 6 months or so?was it because of your job?


----------



## bronxbull

if one is not a rahul bhakt,then he doesn't belong to congress,

every congress leader right from mani shankar iyer to local congress councillor sing bhajans for rahul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> It's a typical Congressi way. When you are intellectually bankrupt to fight Modi on real agenda & real issues, you resort this sort of sleazy innuendos. With the help of paid media they are hoping against hope that this will sway public opinion away from Modi. But in reality this will adversely impact Modi baiters!



Yeah, well it's no longer an innuendo and the allegation is as follows: 
a) Modi sc*ewed her
b) Modi got her stalked with ATS
c) Modi got the man who knew of it thrown in jail

Before you jump up and say that she was daughter like and protected by modi- there's a CD with with them doing 'combined study'. You see it's never really the screwing around that gets you into trouble- it's the lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Mike_Brando said:


> well i am doing quite alright back here.btw why did you almost vanish from the PDF for the last 6 months or so?was it because of your job?


Because of my freaking study.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

And since modi is a congenital liar, that's what's gonna get him in trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Guynextdoor2 said:


> oF COURSE NOT. COngress is a bunch of @$$holes who've screwed this country over and over. Can you take your blinkers off and say the same about BJP? Fact? Every BJP bhakt is actually a modi bhakt. Most congress supporters aren't Rahul bhakts.


P.S. I am no modi bhakt or BJP supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> ^^^^
> You never know. Congress may actually do it


When they can ask to cover Lotus ponds in MP then anything is possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

Welcome to congress vision India!
where being a hindu is a crime.
being proud of your culture and heritage makes you non-secular.

do we really need to take lectures on secularism from these muslims! i mean look at the indian subcontinent , look how many hindus are today left in pakistan and bangladesh or the state of kashmiri pundits.

muslims living in pak and bd do all kind of nonsense , but its fine since they are muslim countries and such savagery is expected out of them ! it so convenient for them. 

hindus by birth are secular! for centuries we have practiced it , so many religions have originated from india and civilisations have flourished . We have great history and culture , speaking about it or being proud of it dosen't make you communal.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah, well it's no longer an innuendo and the allegation is as follows:
> a) Modi sc*ewed her
> b) Modi got her stalked with ATS
> c) Modi got the man who knew of it thrown in jail
> 
> Before you jump up and say that she was daughter like and protected by modi- there's a CD with with them doing 'combined study'. You see it's never really the screwing around that gets you into trouble- it's the lying.



Character Assassins of Indian mujaheddin  Where is the mysterious CD ? We are all waiting for you to produce it, you pervert.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

India may not become a developed nation within 5 years. But having a vision and making basic changes, improving bureaucracy, limiting and reducing red tapism, major focus on solving basic challenges like poverty, hunger etc, security concerns, economic revival is what I can expect much more than what it can happen if UPA 3 or any third alliance comes into power.

One has to ask and look for practical solutions. Sudden changes won't come and shouldn't come. Creating a vacuum instead of decent improvement rate of situation is necessary to avoid chaos.

So, I wish every one don't expect over night miracles but can certainly expect brighter days. Give a clear majority and do vote. Give a chance to a new candidate.

My post is based on governance which is required v/s governance of UPA 2.

P.S. Kindly indulge in rational discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah, well it's no longer an innuendo and the allegation is as follows:
> a) Modi sc*ewed her
> b) Modi got her stalked with ATS
> c) Modi got the man who knew of it thrown in jail
> 
> Before you jump up and say that she was daughter like and protected by modi- there's a CD with with them doing 'combined study'. You see it's never really the screwing around that gets you into trouble- it's the lying.




 there you go again. Tweedle dee writes a fictional tale & Tweedle dum thanks him. Where is that CD of your's....? or is it just your mental masturbation as usual?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

The road to his office in Gandhinagar, a smooth, featureless four-lane highway, held the first one: *Modi ordered the demolition of about 120 small Hindu shrines to make room for it*, despite vehement objections from his Hindu nationalist allies. Modi may be portrayed as an ideologue, but he is more complicated than that.* “He’s the only leader in the country who would be able to destroy a temple and get away with it, and still be called acceptable in Hindu politics,” says Tridip Suhrud, a social scientist based in Ahmedabad.*

Read more:Why Narendra Modi is India’s Most Loved and Loathed Politician | TIME.comWhy Narendra Modi is India’s Most Loved and Loathed Politician | TIME.com

Now, this is what I favor. These shrines were illegally built, Hindu temples. 

We have to look for all aspects. Make weighted argument, inform everyone and then come to a conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## confound thinker

Modi is a very shrewd politician.Last time when congress alleged a great deal of corruption he immediately set up an inquiry under a retired SC judge, and absolutely no evidence was found against him or his government.Actually when the commission had asked congress to submit evidence they backed out.
Now,just days after the snooping allegation,he has set up a commission under a retired high court judge to look into the matter.Let us see what the commission does in this matter and what credible evidence the congress has to submit in this regard.

*Gujarat government forms inquiry commission to probe snooping*
Monday, Nov 25, 2013, 22:18 IST | Place: New Delhi | Agency: IANS

The Gujarat government on Monday announced a two-member commission of inquiry to probe the alleged snooping of a woman architect by the police at the instance of then home minister Amit Shah.

A Gujarat government statement said that the commission will consist of former Gujarat High Court judge Sugnyaben K. Bhatt, and former additional chief secretary K C Kapoor.

The commission has been asked to submit its report within three months.

Gujarat cadre IAS officer Pradeep Sharma on Saturday sought a CBI probe into violations of law by Chief Minister Narendra Modi and his confidante Amit Shah in the alleged snooping.Lets see if the congress backs out when they are asked to submitt evidence this time too....

Gujarat government forms inquiry commission to probe snooping - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

This looks like a major blow to the Modi critics and congress

Modi is a very shrewd politician.Last time when congress alleged a great deal of corruption he immediately set up an inquiry under a retired SC judge, and absolutely no evidence was found against him or his government.Actually when the commission had asked congress to submit evidence they backed out.
Now,just days after the snooping allegation,he has set up a commission under a retired high court judge to look into the matter.Let us see what the commission does in this matter and what credible evidence the congress has to submit in this regard.Lets see if the congresst backs out when they are asked to submit evidence this time to......

*Gujarat government forms inquiry commission to probe snooping*
Monday, Nov 25, 2013, 22:18 IST | Place: New Delhi | Agency: IANS

The Gujarat government on Monday announced a two-member commission of inquiry to probe the alleged snooping of a woman architect by the police at the instance of then home minister Amit Shah.

A Gujarat government statement said that the commission will consist of former Gujarat High Court judge Sugnyaben K. Bhatt, and former additional chief secretary K C Kapoor.

The commission has been asked to submit its report within three months.

Gujarat cadre IAS officer Pradeep Sharma on Saturday sought a CBI probe into violations of law by Chief Minister Narendra Modi and his confidante Amit Shah in the alleged snooping.

Gujarat government forms inquiry commission to probe snooping - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

KRAIT said:


> Now, this is what I favor. These shrines were illegally built, Hindu temples.



I am curious to know why this decision was favorable to you. 

The Fact that hindu temples were demolished ? 

or the fact that illegal structures were demolished ?


----------



## Mitro

*Ishrat Jahan killed in 'fake and cold blooded encounter': CBI*
*Ishrat Jahan killed in 'fake and cold blooded encounter': CBI - Hindustan Times*


----------



## confound thinker

Modi is a very shrewd politician.Last time when congress alleged a great deal of corruption he immediately set up an inquiry under a retired SC judge, and absolutely no evidence was found against him or his government.Actually when the commission had asked congress to submit evidence they backed out.
Now,just days after the snooping allegation,he has set up a commission under a retired high court judge to look into the matter.Let us see what the commission does in this matter and what credible evidence the congress has to submit in this regard.

*Gujarat government forms inquiry commission to probe snooping*
Monday, Nov 25, 2013, 22:18 IST | Place: New Delhi | Agency: IANS

The Gujarat government on Monday announced a two-member commission of inquiry to probe the alleged snooping of a woman architect by the police at the instance of then home minister Amit Shah.

A Gujarat government statement said that the commission will consist of former Gujarat High Court judge Sugnyaben K. Bhatt, and former additional chief secretary K C Kapoor.

The commission has been asked to submit its report within three months.

Gujarat cadre IAS officer Pradeep Sharma on Saturday sought a CBI probe into violations of law by Chief Minister Narendra Modi and his confidante Amit Shah in the alleged snooping.Lets see if the congress backs out when they are asked to submitt evidence this time too....

Gujarat government forms inquiry commission to probe snooping - India - DNA


----------



## confound thinker

Modi is a very shrewd politician.Last time when congress alleged a great deal of corruption he immediately set up an inquiry under a retired SC judge, and absolutely no evidence was found against him or his government.Actually when the commission had asked congress to submit evidence they backed out.
Now,just days after the snooping allegation,he has set up a commission under a retired high court judge to look into the matter.Let us see what the commission does in this matter and what credible evidence the congress has to submit in this regard.

*Gujarat government forms inquiry commission to probe snooping*
Monday, Nov 25, 2013, 22:18 IST | Place: New Delhi | Agency: IANS

The Gujarat government on Monday announced a two-member commission of inquiry to probe the alleged snooping of a woman architect by the police at the instance of then home minister Amit Shah.

A Gujarat government statement said that the commission will consist of former Gujarat High Court judge Sugnyaben K. Bhatt, and former additional chief secretary K C Kapoor.

The commission has been asked to submit its report within three months.

Gujarat cadre IAS officer Pradeep Sharma on Saturday sought a CBI probe into violations of law by Chief Minister Narendra Modi and his confidante Amit Shah in the alleged snooping.Lets see if the congress backs out when they are asked to submitt evidence this time too....

Gujarat government forms inquiry commission to probe snooping - India - DNA


----------



## KRAIT

Manvantaratruti said:


> I am curious to know why this decision was favorable to you. The Fact that hindu temples were demolished ? or the fact that illegal structures were demolished ?


Illegal structures. I have seen people often build illegal shrines at particular plot so that govt. can't sell that place. They build these temples for their personal benefits, not for religious reasons. 

As long as temples are built legally, they shouldn't be destroyed.


----------



## adwityagrata

JanjaWeed said:


> there you go again. Tweedle dee writes a fictional tale & Tweedle dum thanks him. Where is that CD of your's....? or is it just your mental masturbation as usual?




Maybe there is such a CD's of his mother doing 'combined study' that he wants to share with us. You know, educational videos  . but I seriously think he should share this video only after he shares the video of Mansi Soni. After all she is somebody's daughter too. 

No need for character assassins of Indian Mujaheddin to escape character assassination from saffron terror


----------



## Manvantaratruti

KRAIT said:


> Illegal structures. I have seen people often build illegal shrines at particular plot so that govt. can't sell that place. They build these temples for their personal benefits, not for religious reasons.
> 
> As long as temples are built legally, they shouldn't be destroyed.



What if the illegal temple is 20 years old ? Should it then be demolished ?


----------



## notsuperstitious

Czar786 said:


> *Ishrat Jahan killed in 'fake and cold blooded encounter': CBI*
> *Ishrat Jahan killed in 'fake and cold blooded encounter': CBI - Hindustan Times*


 
That's already established. And the fact that she was a terrorist. But killing her was illegal and those responsible are under trial.

If congress thinks Modi is responsible, they are free to arrest Modi and put him under trial too. But if this is going to be tamasha of a whisper campaign like Gujarat riots, then that's just bullca@p congress style.

Literally hundreds of fake encounters were carried out in Mumbai during congress rule, nobody remembers the CM's name. This is exactly like Gujarat riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Manvantaratruti said:


> What if the illegal temple is 20 years old ? Should it then be demolished ?


If we have to go down this path, we will certainly end up at Babri Masjid demolition. 

On serious note, I think there is a law regarding these issues. Can't be certain in that case.


----------



## Dash

Do you guys know what will be the political scenario in PDF post general elections, just imagine and get ready.....Read and equip yourself for the epic battle..

request to mods in advance...You guys better be ready too..
@Oscar @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz @Zakii


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> there you go again. Tweedle dee writes a fictional tale & Tweedle dum thanks him. Where is that CD of your's....? or is it just your mental masturbation as usual?



You are the one that does mental shgging all the while. The CD will come when needed. I'm always wondering why inside that peanut sized brain you don't ask simple questions like 'why don't they just deny the whole thing'? Coz if you had asked that question you would have concluded there is something that links modi with the girl in a way that can never be refuted.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

now shoo


----------



## Manvantaratruti

KRAIT said:


> If we have to go down this path, we will certainly end up at Babri Masjid demolition.
> 
> On serious note, I think there is a law regarding these issues. Can't be certain in that case.



Which is where I was leading you  ............. good that you recognize the illegal nature of Babri Masjid. Just wanted to measure your 'secular' quotient

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

JanjaWeed said:


> Flusshhh....



Some floaters have to be flushed twice or they just stink up the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Manvantaratruti said:


> Which is where I was leading you  ............. good that you recognize the illegal nature of Babri Masjid. Just wanted to measure your 'secular' quotient


I don't know how one measure an abstract thing like secular ? 
I know how often people turn many discussions to Babri Masjid, Godhara etc. whether he is Hindu or Muslim ? I have enough experience on this forum.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

KRAIT said:


> I don't know how one measure an abstract thing like secular ?



That is easy. If you are Anti-Hindu you are secular. 

If you are Anti-Modi you are secular. 

It is not so abstract as you might like to think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Manvantaratruti said:


> That is easy. If you are Anti-Hindu you are secular. If you are Anti-Modi you are secular. It is not so abstract as you might like to think.


If this is your definition, then kindly don't try to measure me. I am not Anti Hindu.
I am proud to be a Hindu. Having said that, I respect other religions too. 

I am not Anti Modi. I admire many of his efforts. There are few doubts but I think I should rather believe and respect country's highest court. 

I don't worship him but I won't ignore him as he is better available candidate for PMship. + I still have faith in our democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaniska

[Bregs] said:


> With the entry of Narendra Modi in the electoral fray as the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate, it is becoming clearer by the day that Muslims are going to be the biggest elephant in the room in the run-up to what, many believe, might turn out to be one of the most communally polarised electionsin independent India.
> 
> 
> The Muzaffarnagar riots have already set a chilling tone for where it is all going. Union minister Jairam Ramesh, squarely blaming the BJP, has described the riots as a “trailer” for “more communal tensions and flare-ups” ahead. The BJP’s Uma Bharti has also warned of “more tension” but accused the Congress and the Samajwadi Party (SP) of provoking it. The SP, in turn, says that it is the Congress and the BJP which are trying to stir up trouble to woo Muslim voters.
> 
> So, there you are: a phoney competition among major political players to show that the ‘other’ is more communal is in full swing even before a proper campaign has begun. Modi’s entry has handed a flailing Congress the ammunition it desperately needed to turn it into a secularism-versus-communalism contest by casting itself as a champion of Muslims and the BJP as a threat.
> 
> It is a territory on which the Congress feels at home despite having lost its credibility as a secular force. Besides, hobbled by a poor record of governance and lack of charismatic leadership, it has nothing else to crow about.
> 
> Giving ample indication of his party’s election strategy, Ramesh said, “2014 is the first election, the Congress is fighting directly with the RSS, with Modi as its mukhauta (mask) and Modi’s mukhauta is development. It’s a double mukhauta. So this election is not the Congress versus the BJP but the Congress versus the RSS.”
> 
> The BJP, quick on the uptake, has launched an aggressive line of attack that includes demanding a closer scrutiny of the Congress’ record on treating minorities. In every television discussion, its spokespersons have taken to haranguing the party’s critics wanting to know why is it that the Congress is not subjected to the same level of scrutiny as the BJP. Why is it, they ask, that the Congress’ role in the 1984 anti-Sikh violence is ‘ignored’ while there is an ‘obsession’ with Modi’s alleged involvement in the 2002 anti- Muslim riots in Gujarat? It is an important question as to why the Congress is credited with secular image despite its poor record, and it must be answered.
> 
> For, leave alone the BJP, there are many disillusioned Congress supporters who are asking the same question and, in their anger, prepared to throw out the baby (secularism) with the bathwater (Congress). Let me make it clear that I am not a fan of the Congress. As a British citizen I have no stake in Indian elections except that I don’t wish to see the country of my birth overrun by forces whose vision of India is very different from the one on which its constitutional foundations were laid.
> 
> Swapan Dasgupta, one of the few intellectually coherent BJP voices, argues that in a democracy there can be more than one idea of India…so, why must we keep harping only on the so-called Nehruvian idea of India. He is right, but therein lies the rub: which idea suits better the temper and demands of a society as complex and diverse as India?
> 
> Millions of Indian Muslims chose not to migrate to their supposed ‘homeland’ (Pakistan) in 1947 because they rejected the notion of nationhood based on religion and wished to live in a country where nationalism was not going to be measured in terms of their religious identity. The idea of India sold to them and which they happily embraced was this: their Indianness would not be questioned because they happened to be Muslims, had emotional links with their Pakistani relations, or some of them foolishly rooted for the Pakistani cricket team. They would not be called ‘Babar ki aulad’; and their places of worship would not be forcibly demolished in the name of ‘righting’ historical wrongs.
> 
> To call it a Nehruvian vision alone is misleading though typically Nehruwallahs have sought to appropriate it with a little help from left wing academics. It was as much an idea of Nehru as it was of Maulana Azad, of Sardar Patel and of BR Ambedkar. It was a collective idea of an inclusive India — and most importantly it resonated with the overwhelming majority of Indians.
> 
> And here comes the Congress bit. Both a product and an agent of an inclusive nationalism, it became a vehicle for articulating and putting into practice this particular vision of India. And in theory that remains its core ethos.
> 
> At the time the Congress was preaching unity in diversity, the BJP’s parent organisation — the RSS and the Hindu Mahasabha — was talking about Hindu Rashtra, cow slaughter, and about Hindu supremacy. Since then it has had many face-lifts (Jana Sangh transformed into softer-sounding BJP, Hindu Rashtra into all-new, wrinkle-free Hindutva) but the core RSS idea of India as a land of Hindus remains deeply embedded. The choice of Modi who defines himself as a Hindu nationalist first and an Indian later confirms this.
> 
> The suggestion that Modi’s development agenda offers an alternative idea of India is a red-herring. The RSS’ full-throated backing for him at the expense of its once-most favoured son, LK Advani, shows that it is all about protecting its core agenda. It believes that in old age Advani (written off as ‘history’ by Dasgupta) has become too soft to be trusted.
> 
> I am not suggesting any anti-Muslim conspiracy but it will be like the Muslim Brotherhood — spreading slow-poisoning through winks and nudges. My advice to the invisible Muslim elephant in the room: vote for Modi by all means if you wish, but have no illusions about his idea of India.
> 
> 
> Have no illusions about Modi's idea of India - Hindustan Times




Dude...you are simply another smart intellectual to cover up Nehruvian Policy of Congress without really coming up with any solution...Most of the people who are with Modi supporter...i feel they know what is the strength of him as well as his weakness...If you are a British citizen and you do not have any intrest in Indian politics...they you know what you should do...Rather than simply supporting congress indirectly by various frivolous intellectual means....


----------



## bronxbull

[Bregs] said:


> With the entry of Narendra Modi in the electoral fray as the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate, it is becoming clearer by the day that Muslims are going to be the biggest elephant in the room in the run-up to what, many believe, might turn out to be one of the most communally polarised electionsin independent India.
> 
> 
> The Muzaffarnagar riots have already set a chilling tone for where it is all going. Union minister Jairam Ramesh, squarely blaming the BJP, has described the riots as a “trailer” for “more communal tensions and flare-ups” ahead. The BJP’s Uma Bharti has also warned of “more tension” but accused the Congress and the Samajwadi Party (SP) of provoking it. The SP, in turn, says that it is the Congress and the BJP which are trying to stir up trouble to woo Muslim voters.
> 
> So, there you are: a phoney competition among major political players to show that the ‘other’ is more communal is in full swing even before a proper campaign has begun. Modi’s entry has handed a flailing Congress the ammunition it desperately needed to turn it into a secularism-versus-communalism contest by casting itself as a champion of Muslims and the BJP as a threat.
> 
> It is a territory on which the Congress feels at home despite having lost its credibility as a secular force. Besides, hobbled by a poor record of governance and lack of charismatic leadership, it has nothing else to crow about.
> 
> Giving ample indication of his party’s election strategy, Ramesh said, “2014 is the first election, the Congress is fighting directly with the RSS, with Modi as its mukhauta (mask) and Modi’s mukhauta is development. It’s a double mukhauta. So this election is not the Congress versus the BJP but the Congress versus the RSS.”
> 
> The BJP, quick on the uptake, has launched an aggressive line of attack that includes demanding a closer scrutiny of the Congress’ record on treating minorities. In every television discussion, its spokespersons have taken to haranguing the party’s critics wanting to know why is it that the Congress is not subjected to the same level of scrutiny as the BJP. Why is it, they ask, that the Congress’ role in the 1984 anti-Sikh violence is ‘ignored’ while there is an ‘obsession’ with Modi’s alleged involvement in the 2002 anti- Muslim riots in Gujarat? It is an important question as to why the Congress is credited with secular image despite its poor record, and it must be answered.
> 
> For, leave alone the BJP, there are many disillusioned Congress supporters who are asking the same question and, in their anger, prepared to throw out the baby (secularism) with the bathwater (Congress). Let me make it clear that I am not a fan of the Congress. As a British citizen I have no stake in Indian elections except that I don’t wish to see the country of my birth overrun by forces whose vision of India is very different from the one on which its constitutional foundations were laid.
> 
> Swapan Dasgupta, one of the few intellectually coherent BJP voices, argues that in a democracy there can be more than one idea of India…so, why must we keep harping only on the so-called Nehruvian idea of India. He is right, but therein lies the rub: which idea suits better the temper and demands of a society as complex and diverse as India?
> 
> Millions of Indian Muslims chose not to migrate to their supposed ‘homeland’ (Pakistan) in 1947 because they rejected the notion of nationhood based on religion and wished to live in a country where nationalism was not going to be measured in terms of their religious identity. The idea of India sold to them and which they happily embraced was this: their Indianness would not be questioned because they happened to be Muslims, had emotional links with their Pakistani relations, or some of them foolishly rooted for the Pakistani cricket team. They would not be called ‘Babar ki aulad’; and their places of worship would not be forcibly demolished in the name of ‘righting’ historical wrongs.
> 
> To call it a Nehruvian vision alone is misleading though typically Nehruwallahs have sought to appropriate it with a little help from left wing academics. It was as much an idea of Nehru as it was of Maulana Azad, of Sardar Patel and of BR Ambedkar. It was a collective idea of an inclusive India — and most importantly it resonated with the overwhelming majority of Indians.
> 
> And here comes the Congress bit. Both a product and an agent of an inclusive nationalism, it became a vehicle for articulating and putting into practice this particular vision of India. And in theory that remains its core ethos.
> 
> At the time the Congress was preaching unity in diversity, the BJP’s parent organisation — the RSS and the Hindu Mahasabha — was talking about Hindu Rashtra, cow slaughter, and about Hindu supremacy. Since then it has had many face-lifts (Jana Sangh transformed into softer-sounding BJP, Hindu Rashtra into all-new, wrinkle-free Hindutva) but the core RSS idea of India as a land of Hindus remains deeply embedded. The choice of Modi who defines himself as a Hindu nationalist first and an Indian later confirms this.
> 
> The suggestion that Modi’s development agenda offers an alternative idea of India is a red-herring. The RSS’ full-throated backing for him at the expense of its once-most favoured son, LK Advani, shows that it is all about protecting its core agenda. It believes that in old age Advani (written off as ‘history’ by Dasgupta) has become too soft to be trusted.
> 
> I am not suggesting any anti-Muslim conspiracy but it will be like the Muslim Brotherhood — spreading slow-poisoning through winks and nudges. My advice to the invisible Muslim elephant in the room: vote for Modi by all means if you wish, but have no illusions about his idea of India.
> 
> 
> Have no illusions about Modi's idea of India - Hindustan Times



Kashi and Mathura masjids have to go,period.


----------



## bronxbull

as long as ishrat jahan is a terrorist,it doesn't matter how she was killed.


----------



## Kaniska

Manvantaratruti said:


> What if the illegal temple is 20 years old ? Should it then be demolished ?



Yes....anything illegal...be in Temple or Mosque....everything shgould be demolished.....ALways remember.....People support Modi not because of Hindu rigtist...rather because he is doing the work what is right to do for development and progress of society.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

KRAIT said:


> If this is your definition, then kindly don't try to measure me. I am not Anti Hindu.
> I am proud to be a Hindu. Having said that, I respect other religions too.
> 
> I am not Anti Modi. I admire many of his efforts. There are few doubts but I think I should rather believe and respect country's highest court.
> 
> I don't worship him but I won't ignore him as he is better available candidate for PMship. + I still have faith in our democracy.



How wonderful it wold be if the other religions respected you too for being a proud Hindu 

In any case I am defining the general definition of secularism that is prevalent in India today.


----------



## KRAIT

bronxbull said:


> Kashi and Mathura masjids have to go,period.


And start country wide riots ?


----------



## bronxbull

uska bhi samay aayega,mahoul bhi banega.

Mujhe apna Karam nibhana hi padega,Kashi me masjid thodke mandir banana is our duty.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

KRAIT said:


> And start country wide riots ?



Which is exactly what Arjuna asked Krishna. Why start a country wide war ?


----------



## RAMPAGE

dabomb said:


> Written by some Muslim called Hassan Surror
> 
> Dear Hassan/Ali/Mohammed/Ayesha's criticizing Modi, we Hindus have a different vision of India from you guys. Clearly you missed the 1947 train to Pakistan, but it is not too late to book a ticket even now. And please refrain next time from writing trash about Hindu and Hindu leaders like Modi/RSS/BJP.
> 
> Thank you, and I sincerely hope you catch the train this time you missed in 47.


Real face of India 

@RazPaK shuru hoja


----------



## KRAIT

Manvantaratruti said:


> How wonderful it wold be if the other religions respected to too for being a proud Hindu  In any case I am defining the general definition of secularism that is prevalent in India today.


Definition of Secularism given by communal people.


----------



## JanjaWeed

@*KRAIT bade dino ke baad darshan diya? Fir se guest appearance or thoda time spend karne ka irada hai kya? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Manvantaratruti said:


> Which is exactly what Arjuna asked Krishna. Why start a country wide war ?


So you are drawing analogy and calling Masjid as evil Kauravas ? 

If you want to start Mahabharat then start it against people who kill and rape Dalit men and women, start it against those corrupt officials who are responsible for suicides of our farmers, people responsible for deaths of our soldiers, against Child Molesters and Rapists that roam freely etc. 

We can discuss religious building after we deal with Evil Humans.



JanjaWeed said:


> @*KRAIT bade dino ke baad darshan diya? Fir se guest appearance or thoda time spend karne ka irada hai kya? *


Hey buddy. Han yaar kuch dino ke liye time hai. Generally FB pe hi time pass ho jaata hai. 
Kaise ho tum ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

no,we have to deal with both at the sametime


----------



## notsuperstitious

More fear mongering to keep the muslims in control.

Mr Hasan Suroor, despite your typical rona dhona, you have failed to tell us exactl WHAT will Modi do to Muslims? Cut their cable when Pakistan match is going on? Call them babar ki aulad? Serve alcohol on their Haj flights? Destroy their blossoming under nehruvian rule - educational record?

Your fear mongering comes from hatred, or it is paid, I can't tell. Its typical, that I can. A typical congress whisper campaigner and self righteous fear monger!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

KRAIT said:


> So you are drawing analogy and calling Masjid as evil Kauravas ?



No, I am drawing analogy for fight for what is right and just. Fighting for Dharma.



KRAIT said:


> If you want to start Mahabharat then start it against people who kill and rape Dalit men and women, start it against those corrupt officials who are responsible for suicides of our farmers, people responsible for deaths of our soldiers, against Child Molesters and Rapists that roam freely etc.



Of course, but that was not the topic raised, was it ? You are digressing.



KRAIT said:


> We can discuss religious building after we deal with Evil Humans.



I am not discussing religious building but schism in society that these buildings continue to nurse and poison. BTW, there are no Evil Humans. That is a christian concept. There are only those who follow Dharma and those who do not follow it.


----------



## KRAIT

Manvantaratruti said:


> No, I am drawing analogy for fight for what is right and just. Fighting for Dharma.Of course, but that was not the topic raised, was it ? You are digressing.I am not discussing religious building but schism in society that these buildings continue to nurse and poison. BTW, there are no Evil Humans. That is a christian concept. There are only those who follow Dharma and those who do not follow it.


You brought Krishna and Arjuna. 
Buildings nurse and poison ? 
As for Evil Humans, you got my point.


----------



## Kaniska

Honestly....dude...these kind of snooping activity happens by all Gov starting fromrom Local bodies to Central GOV...CBI is a classic example how Cong has made it has its pet to gain its political advantage....So what is the big deal if Modi has ordered snooping into it...although it is not proven....but why there is so hue and cry and political witch hunting as if this is a somethihing new to Indian politics d which was corrupted by Congi party since last 65 years...


----------



## Manvantaratruti

KRAIT said:


> Buildings nurse and poison ?



Of course. Mosques built over Temple continue to humiliate the Hindus collective consciousness by the association with destruction of Hindu society and way of life and nurse anger, at the same time it continues to provide muslims some satisfaction and thus poison relationship.

Do I now have to explain what 'schism in society' means ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Manvantaratruti said:


> Of course. Mosques built over Temple continue to humiliate the Hindus collective consciousness by the association with destruction of Hindu society and way of life and nurse anger, at the same time it continues to provide muslims some satisfaction and thus poison relationship. Do I now have to explain what 'schism in society' means ?


http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## JanjaWeed

KRAIT said:


> Hey buddy. Han yaar kuch dino ke liye time hai. Generally FB pe hi time pass ho jaata hai.
> Kaise ho tum ?



FB pe? yaar tum bhi. Hum teekh hai bruv. Ab dekho... patake phut rahe hai idar. Jaise he election nazdeek ayega.. kuch jyada he tod fod honewali hai yahan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

JanjaWeed said:


> FB pe? yaar tum bhi. Hum teekh hai bruv. Ab dekho... patake phut rahe hai idar. Jaise he election nazdeek ayega.. kuch jyada he tod fod honewali hai yahan


Are itna bhi nahi. Forum pe anonymous hoke troll karte the, FB pe real ID se. 

Rajasthan main to 1 December se hain. Fir 2014 to hai hi. Double Mazaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

KRAIT said:


> Are itna bhi nahi. Forum pe anonymous hoke troll karte the, FB pe real ID se.
> 
> Rajasthan main to 1 December se hain. Fir 2014 to hai hi. Double Mazaa.



kam se kam hint toh de diya karo duplicate id pe troll karte waqt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

JanjaWeed said:


> kam se kam hint toh de diya karo duplicate id pe troll karte waqt


Are apan sirf KRAIT ID se hi troll karte hain. Stealth Trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Shinzo Abe vs. Narendra Modi | Face-Off: Who Should Be TIME’s Person of the Year? | TIME.com


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*New York: * Bharatiya Janata Party's (BJP) prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is among Time magazine's shortlisted candidates for its 'Person of the Year' title and has emerged as an early favourite among the readers in an online poll.

Time has shortlisted 42 global leaders, entrepreneurs and celebrities for its 'Person of the Year 2013' and will announce the winner next month.

Other candidates in fray are Japan's Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, US President Barack Obama, Pakistani teenage education activist Malala Yousafzai, Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos, NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden and even the new heir to the British throne Prince George.

On Mr Modi, Time said "the controversial Hindu nationalist and Chief Minister of the Indian state of Gujarat is the most likely candidate to unseat India's ruling Congress party in the world's largest democracy."

Mr Modi is the only Indian in the shortlist. While Time's editors will choose the winner, it has asked readers to cast their votes for the person they think "most influenced the news this year for better or worse".

So far Mr Modi has got over 2650 votes and with about 25 per cent, is leading the online readers' poll. Mr Modi is way ahead with Snowden, who garnered the second highest number of votes at about 7 per cent as on November 20.

Obama, who has twice been named 'Person of the Year', is in the shortlist with the US magazine saying the President's "second term started with a slew of self-inflicted wounds and unfulfilled promise(s), from an IRS scandal and stalled immigration reform to the bungled Obamacare launch".

Syrian President Bashar Assad is also among the contenders.

Among the other candidates are New Jersey governor Chris Christie, Twitter CEO Dick Costolo, JP Morgan Chase CEO Jamie Dimon, Pope Francis, Oscar winner Angelina Jolie. International Monetary Fund head Christine Lagarde, Yahoo CEO Marissa Mayer, Germany's re-elected Chancellor Angela Merkel, Russian President Vladimir Putin are other contenders.

Israel Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani, Chinese President Xi Jinping are also among those shortlisted. Chechen brothers Dzhokhar and Tamerlan Tsarnaev, the suspects in the Boston Marathon terror bombings, are in the shortlist too.

Source: Narendra Modi shortlisted by Time for 'Person of the Year' title, leads in online poll | NDTV.com

Narendra Modi | Vote Now: Who Should Be TIME’s Person of the Year? | TIME.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hari sud

Mr. Modi

Do not beg for US visa. 

Let US come to you with apology and bad judgement.

In 1971, they went to Mao Tse Tung with folded hands, although Chinese had killed 29,000 Americans in Korea and about 100,000 wounded.

The point here is that US is lead by very, very poor quality diplomats and analysts. In this case they began to believe in hearsay and propaganda put out by his political opponents and strengthened by likes of Pakistani President (Musharraff), king of Jordan (advised by Pakistanis) and Arabian countries who fell prey to Musharraf's line of anti Indianism.

It was Muslim who started it by burning 85 Hindus in a train while they were asleep. If the majority community had not reacted strongly, those deaths would not have put a hold on travel visa for Musharraf or King of Jordan etc.

Hence, wait until US comes to you instead you requesting the US.


----------



## Jason bourne

KRAIT said:


> The road to his office in Gandhinagar, a smooth, featureless four-lane highway, held the first one: *Modi ordered the demolition of about 120 small Hindu shrines to make room for it*, despite vehement objections from his Hindu nationalist allies. Modi may be portrayed as an ideologue, but he is more complicated than that.* “He’s the only leader in the country who would be able to destroy a temple and get away with it, and still be called acceptable in Hindu politics,” says Tridip Suhrud, a social scientist based in Ahmedabad.*
> 
> Read more:Why Narendra Modi is India’s Most Loved and Loathed Politician | TIME.comWhy Narendra Modi is India’s Most Loved and Loathed Politician | TIME.com
> 
> Now, this is what I favor. These shrines were illegally built, Hindu temples.
> 
> We have to look for all aspects. Make weighted argument, inform everyone and then come to a conclusion.




I first met Virendra Mhaiskar, CEO of the road building company IRB, for example, while researching a story on infrastructure in India. “Mr. Modi is looked upon with different lenses in different parts of the world,” Mhaiskar told me. He *recalled submitting a $42 million bid to complete a section of Ahmedabad’s excellent bus rapid-transit system. The entire bidding process was done online — no cups of tea with mid-level bureaucrats, no photo-ops with local politicians. “Even today, I don’t know who the mayor is,” *he says.

Read more: Why Narendra Modi is India’s Most Loved and Loathed Politician | TIME.comWhy Narendra Modi is India’s Most Loved and Loathed Politician | TIME.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

*Agra: BJP leaders ready to pay lakhs to buy the chair Modi sat on

Agra:* It is literally a fight for the chair among the *BJP leaders in Agra as they bid as high as Rs 1.25 lakh for the piece of furniture on which BJP's prime ministerial nominee Narendra Modi sat during a recent public meeting here.*

According to the party sources, BJP MLA Jagan Prasad Garg has so far made the highest bid of Rs 1.25 lakh while others are not far behind with MLA Yogendra Upadhyaya and Ramshankar Katheria, MP from Agra, also making bids over Rs 1 lakh.

*However, the contractor Pramod Upadhyaya who provided the furniture during the rally, a BJP corporator himself, has now refused to part with the chair*, the sources said. 

The entire affair of BJP leaders making a bid to buy the chair started after a party worker asked the contractor to sell him some of the chairs used in the function.

On being refused, the worker offered to pay Rs 2,000 for the particular chair on which the Gujarat Chief Minister had sat on during his 'Vijay Shankhnad' rally here.

The incident influenced other party functionaries as well to quote high prices for the chair, the sources said.

Modi had on November 21 addressed a large gathering of supporters at Kothi Meena Bazar ground here.


----------



## Mitro

*Please provide the sourse where it says she is terrorist ?*



notsuperstitious said:


> That's already established. And the fact that she was a terrorist. But killing her was illegal and those responsible are under trial.
> 
> If congress thinks Modi is responsible, they are free to arrest Modi and put him under trial too. But if this is going to be tamasha of a whisper campaign like Gujarat riots, then that's just bullca@p congress style.
> 
> Literally hundreds of fake encounters were carried out in Mumbai during congress rule, nobody remembers the CM's name. This is exactly like Gujarat riots.


----------



## Soumitra

*Rahul does a Delhi in Jodhpur, people leave amid his speech*

JODHPUR/PUSHKAR:* In a repeat performance of the Delhi episode,Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi evoked ennui among his audience in Jodhpur while addressing an election rally on Monday afternoon. Rahul was forced to wrap up his speech at the city's Umaid Stadium, as people started leaving the venue around 13 minutes after he took over the mike.*

*The gathering that largely comprised youngsters repeatedly hooted him even as the Congress leader had barely begun the address. After around 10 minutes, the people lost patience and started leaving. Unlike his Delhi counterpart, the Rajasthan chief minister Ashok Gehlot, though, made no appeal to the people to remain seated and left it for the party vice-president to conclude his speech.*

Rahul had arrived an hour-and-a-half behind schedule for the election rally on the chief minister's home turf. Some participants were from far-flung areas of the district as well as from neighbouring Pali and Barmer regions, which together have 23 assembly seats. These people reached the venue early morning. Rahul was to come at 2 pm, but he appeared at the dais only around 3:30 pm.

Disappointing the audience, the Congress vice-president began his speech repeating the statements and allegations against BJP that he made at Chittorgarh, Churu, Alwar and Salumber. Rahul said Congress was the only party that was moving ahead holding all the castes and communities, that BJP was dividing the people while his party was working to break the wall that was holding the poor in the vicious cycle of poverty.

He then hit out at the state BJP saying it was misleading people on the power generation issue. *"Their manifesto says they would provide 24-hour electricity if voted to power. But the truth is that the present Congress government has already reached the level where it is able to give electricity 24-hours to its people,"*  Rahul claimed. He added, "During the BJP rule, the total power generation in the state was at a meager 1,520 MW. The Gehlot government took it up to over 7,200 MW, thereby taking the state closer to the dream of a 24-hour electricity supply."

In a reference to local issues, Rahul said that Jodhpur has witnessed unprecedented development and it would be the *country's third city to have a metro after Delhi and Jaipur. *_*It seems Pappu has forgotten that calcutta had the first Metro, Delhi Second and Bangalore 3rd. the Mumbai and Gurgaon Metro have also started*_

Besides chief minister Gehlot, some Congress candidates from Jodhpur, Pali and Barmer districts also addressed the gathering. Party candidate from the Osian seat, Leela Maderna, wife of jailed minister Mahipal Maderna, was the only one not to do so. Even 82-year-old Amri Devi, candidate from Luni and mother of jailed legislator Malkhan Singh Bishnoi, addressed the rally and appealed to people to strengthen Gehlot. Some of the candidates sought votes for themselves while addressing the rally.

Earlier in the day, the Congress leader addressed a similar rally at Pushkar near Ajmer. Unlike in Jodhpur, people in this holy town cheered and jostled to get a glimpse of Rahul at the packed Mela ground. Projecting Congress as the poor's messiah, Rahul said that the party would stand by them whether it won the election or not.

In targeting former chief minister Vasundhara Raje, he repeated what Congress chief Sonia Gandhi said at Kota on November 23. "Poison is in their (BJP leaders) minds, not the Gehlot government's free medicine scheme." He asked people, "Did you see or hear the BJP candidate (Raje) in past four years?" Rahul said, "She is now going around saying she wants to work for you. Congress leaders do not appear only before the elections but work for you round the clock

Rahul does a Delhi in Jodhpur, people leave amid his speech - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Czar786 said:


> *Please provide the sourse where it says she is terrorist ?*



In 2004, a news report published in Lahore-based _Ghazwa Times_ (considered to be a mouthpiece of the LeT) claimed that Ishrat was its operative, and was with her "husband" at the time of her death. Ghazwa claimed on its website that "veil of Ishrat Jahan, a woman LeT operative, was removed by Gujarat police and her body kept with other mujahideens".

In July 2010, some media outlets reported that the LeT terrorist David Headley involved in the 26/11 Mumbai terror attacks had named Ishrat as a member of LeT.However, in a letter to the Gujarat High Court, the NIA clarified that these media reports were false and David Headly did not speak about Ishrat Jahan. *IB has alleged that the original NIA report did have excerpts detailing Headley's account about Ishrat's links with LeT: these two paragraphs were later deleted...*


----------



## Jason bourne

MILEY CYRUS
29.6%

EDWARD SNOWDEN
15.3%

NARENDRA MODI
12.7%

BASHAR AL-ASSAD
8.3%

VLADIMIR PUTIN
7.2%

WENDY DAVIS
6.5%

RAND PAUL
2.0%

ABDEL FATTAH EL-SISI
1.6%

MALALA YOUSAFZAI
1.4%

ALICE MUNRO
1.4%

POPE FRANCIS
1.2%

JIMMY FALLON
0.8%

EDITH WINDSOR
0.6%

ANGELINA JOLIE
0.6%

BARACK OBAMA
0.6%

RECEP TAYYIP ERDOĞAN
0.6%

ANGELA MERKEL
0.6%

TED CRUZ
0.6%

SHINZO ABE
0.6%

HASSAN ROUHANI
0.6%

LEBRON JAMES
0.5%

ELON MUSK
0.5%

DIANA NYAD
0.5%

VINCE GILLIGAN
0.4%

SHERYL SANDBERG
0.4%

LARRY PAGE
0.4%

MARISSA MAYER
0.4%

JANET YELLEN
0.4%

BENJAMIN NETANYAHU
0.3%

JEFF BEZOS
0.3%

KATHLEEN SEBELIUS
0.3%

CHRISTINE LAGARDE
0.3%

DICK COSTOLO
0.3%

CHARLES AND DAVID KOCH
0.3%

DZHOKHAR AND TAMERLAN TSARNAEV
0.3%

CHRIS CHRISTIE
0.3%

JOHN BOEHNER
0.2%

REED HASTINGS
0.2%

PRINCE GEORGE
0.2%

XI JINPING
0.2%

DAVID ORTIZ
0.2%

JAMIE DIMON
0.2%


----------



## Jzaib

i want modi to win these elections ... let see some action on our borders


----------



## ranjeet

Jzaib said:


> i want modi to win these elections ... let see some action on our borders


Which border that's the Real Question.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## notsuperstitious

Czar786 said:


> *Please provide the sourse where it says she is terrorist ?*



Ishrat Jahan’s terror links proven! | Niti Central

http://imgv2-1.scribdassets.com/img/word_document/163913012/255x300/714e644dd3/1377763005

US 'paper trail' linking David Headley to Ishrat Jahan emerges - Indian Express


----------



## thestringshredder

*Vote Narendra Modi for The Time- "TIME-Person Of the Year" 2013*






*Vote Narendra Modi for The Time- "TIME-Person Of the Year" 2013

-> Narendra Modi | Vote Now: Who Should Be TIME’s Person of the Year? | TIME.com <- link for voting 

Currently NaMo is 3rd on the list, Please vote and encourage others vote.

‪#‎NaMo‬ the only India among 42 other candidates. 

Vote and Share for others to join in. You can use your facebook or twitter account to vote.

Voting ends on 4th December 2013. Jai Hind!!
Vote Narendra Modi for The Time- "TIME-Person Of the Year" 2013 ->Narendra Modi | Vote Now: Who Should Be TIME’s Person of the Year? | TIME.com <- link for voting Currently NaMo is 3rd on the list, Please vote and encourage others vote. ‪#‎NaMo‬ the only India among 42 other candidates. Vote and Share for others to join in. You can use your facebook or twitter account to vote. Voting ends on 4th December 2013. Jai Hind!! Thank you !!

Latest Stats...
*
*Miley Cyrus - 75,738 votes(-)*
*Edward Snowden - 36,053(-)

Narendra Modi - 35,927 votes including my vote (96% positive, rest 4% against him)*

*Voting Link -* Narendra Modi | Vote Now: Who Should Be TIME’s Person of the Year? | TIME.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Not yet,first he has to prove himself as PM if he is elected.And wtf is miley cyrus doing here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Voted.

But, I dont wanna naMo to compete with a dancer/entertainer/vulgar **** singer.

Better NaMo doesnt compete with such people.


----------



## he-man

i am a fan of modi but why should he be person of year??
give it to some achiever in a professional field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

hari sud said:


> Mr. Modi
> 
> Do not beg for US visa.



He never asked for one. Its the congress and its media who are making it look like he is!


----------



## Nair saab

This has become a trend now.

In Jodhpur while Shri Rahul Gandi was speaking, many people started walking away.

He was forced to cut short his speech to just 13 minutes.

Also during his speech audience was regularly making fun of the Princeling with regular hooting and boos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> This has become a trend now.
> 
> In Jodhpur while Shri Rahul Gandi was speaking, many people started walking away.
> 
> He was forced to cut short his speech to just 13 minutes.
> 
> Also during his speech audience was regularly making fun of the Princeling with regular hooting and boos




What do you expect nairsaab! logon ko apna general knowledge barbaad karna hai ye pagal pappu ka bhashan sunke? Sala bolta hai Jodhpur is going to be the 3rd city in India to have metro after Delhi & jaipur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi is set to address election rally in Ajmer, Rajasthan on the 28th of November.

Venue: Patel Maidan, Ajmer

The details of his other rallies in Rajasthan for the day are:

Sikar, Rajasthan – 10:45 am

Khinvsar – 12:05 pm

Ajmer – 1:40 pm

Bhilwara – 3:15 pm


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> What do you expect nairsaab! logon ko apna general knowledge barbaad karna hai ye pagal pappu ka bhashan sunke? Sala bolta hai Jodhpur is going to be the 3rd city in India to have metro after Delhi & jaipur



Even APP is doomed in Delhi...







Where ever they go now people spit on them ... I think BJP will make a Clean sweep in 4 states ....

and now BJP is now well known in small villages ... Modiji's being from modest family a tea seller is attracting the Poor very well...

Even BJP is playing Modijis OBC card very well... We all know the First Dalit to become a CM was Kalyan singn in UP... then all the Communities voted for him ...

Even his Hardcore Hindutva face will garner him lot of votes ...

at the same time Muslims will be confused due to his recent secular face ... at the same time he being a Pro-Development man...


First time in History Muslim vote bank would be divided among Cangress , regional parties even BJP will take a small share of it ...


Basically every Type of Voter is happy with Modiji... his pros are :- from being a Poor Family, Pro Development , a OBC , Hard core Hindutva man , Pro- Youth, 0 tolerance to corruption, Anti-Pakistan and Anti-terrorism , Pro Army ...

Dont be surprised if BJP gets 272 single handedly ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> lol...he is reading Defence.pk ......



I think so and it makes me happy...I can keep reminding him again and again how lawyers in MadraS High Court beat the $hit out him.


----------



## Echo_419

he-man said:


> i am a fan of modi but why should he be person of year??
> give it to some achiever in a professional field



Did you saw that 
WTF Miley Cyrus is doing there


----------



## Brahmos_2

thestringshredder said:


> *Vote Narendra Modi for The Time- "TIME-Person Of the Year" 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Currently NaMo is 3rd on the list, Please vote and encourage others vote.
> *
> 
> *Voting Link -* Narendra Modi | Vote Now: Who Should Be TIME’s Person of the Year? | TIME.com



Voted! thanks for sharing..


BTW, NaMo now in 2nd place with 13.6% votes..


----------



## Guynextdoor2

I will vote for Modi . He can do this better than Miley Cyrus!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Echo_419 said:


> Did you saw that
> WTF Miley Cyrus is doing there


what can i say man

its utter deplorable
fucking journalists


----------



## Guynextdoor2

he-man said:


> what can i say man
> 
> its utter deplorable
> fucking journalists



I'm sure according to you Praveen Togadia has to be up there with Puijya Modiji instead of Miley.


----------



## he-man

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm sure according to you Praveen Togadia has to be up there with Puijya Modiji instead of Miley.


read my above posts u fool and slap on ur face
i said modi dosen't deserve and it should be given to a prodessional person who has done something

but yes if i have to vote i will def choose modi over miley,,,,u can keep on rooting for miley
good luck


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Did you saw that
> WTF Miley Cyrus is doing there



Planted by Congress. At home Modi is competing against Congress...& for time person of the year he is competing against Miley Cyrus. End of the day he is having to compete with tarts both home & away!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Guynextdoor2

he-man said:


> read my above posts u fool and slap on ur face
> i said modi dosen't deserve and it should be given to a prodessional person who has done something
> 
> but yes if i have to vote i will def choose modi over miley,,,,u can keep on rooting for miley
> good luck



Yeah I read your posts...as usual an idiot like you will spew 100s of posts without knowing what is being talked about? What do you know about this anyway that you feel privileged to come and post?


----------



## he-man

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah I read your posts...as usual an idiot like you will spew 100s of posts without knowing what is being talked about? What do you know about this anyway that you feel privileged to come and post?


my posts will easily tell even a blind man that i possess 1000 times more knowledge than u in any matter
u are being paid by rg himself and i have yet to see u posting something related to defence.
u come here just to propagate congress ideology and nothing else.


----------



## Sugarcane

Voted - No

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

Only Modi's fanboys would want him to win such silly recognitions. If someone like Miley Cyrus is leading the polls, that tells about the quality of this award anyway.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> Only Modi's fanboys would want him to win such silly recognitions. If someone like Miley Cyrus is leading the polls, that tells about the quality of this award anyway.



Explain this to He Man who said Modi should not get this because he lacks 'experience' of being PM and is therefore incapable of competing with Miley Cyrus. (By the way this post of yours will get you into trouble, the BJP fanboys will call you Congress Ideology Propagator paid by RG for this blasphemy of yours.


----------



## jaunty

Why?


----------



## he-man

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Explain this to He Man who said Modi should not get this because he lacks 'experience' of being PM and is therefore incapable of competing with Miley Cyrus. (By the way this post of yours will get you into trouble, the BJP fanboys will call you Congress Ideology Propagator paid by RG for this blasphemy of yours.


are u blind??
i said in post 3 or 4 that it should go to some other person??seriously?
on the question of experience though ar u even sane??
what more do u want?he is a 3 time cm of a state,elected for 4 time consecutively.
so yes i do prefer him over rahul gandhi


----------



## Guynextdoor2

he-man said:


> are u blind??
> i said in post 3 or 4 that it should go to some other person??seriously?
> on the question of experience though ar u even sane??
> what more do u want?he is a 3 time cm of a state,elected for 4 time consecutively.
> so yes i do prefer him over rahul gandhi



Incredibly intelligent answer, pretty much proving everything I said about your posts


----------



## he-man

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Incredibly intelligent answer, pretty much proving everything I said about your posts


when ppl know they are wrong,they turn to philosophical answers like u have
dosen't matter
a person who supports congress even after 2g,coal gate ,commonwealth scam dosen't deserve to question anyone else's judgement
guess congress is paying its minions pretty well


----------



## Guynextdoor2

he-man said:


> when ppl know they are wrong,they turn to philosophical answers like u have
> dosen't matter
> a person who supports congress even after 2g,coal gate ,commonwealth scam dosen't deserve to question anyone else's judgement
> guess congress is paying its minions pretty well



You are defnitely the secret weapon BJP was trying to create to get me


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Explain this to He Man who said Modi should not get this because he lacks 'experience' of being PM and is therefore incapable of competing with Miley Cyrus. (By the way this post of yours will get you into trouble, the BJP fanboys will call you Congress Ideology Propagator paid by RG for this blasphemy of yours.



I'd rather not vote for Politicians in general and Indian Politicians in particular.


----------



## Android

Being an Indian I voted for modi  but still I think Edward Snowden should win and what the hell Miley Cyrus got more votes than Modi and Snowden combined


----------



## he-man

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You are defnitely the secret weapon BJP was trying to create to get me


unfortunately i am an aap party supporter in delhi ,bjp at centre and congress in punjab.
i vote according to performance and not on ideology,too bad for u


----------



## Abingdonboy

What for? If he was PM then fine but right now what has he actually done? Very premature- VERY premature.


Maybe for 2014 IF he gets into office.


----------



## Android

he-man said:


> unfortunately i am an aap party supporter in delhi ,bjp at centre and congress in punjab.
> i vote according to performance and not on ideology,too bad for u



although i don't bother much about what party people vote for in their respective state assemblies but still curious to know why do you people support AAP???


----------



## he-man

Android said:


> although i don't bother much about what party people vote for in their respective state assemblies but still curious to know why do you people support AAP???


the ppl running it are just like any of us middle class guys.
plus all are educated and know what they are doing unlike other parties(bjp or congress) which are run by fools.
i do think that modi will be good for india as a whole than congress though,,,,main reason being that they guy has actually experience in being the cm but time will tell


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm sure according to you Praveen Togadia has to be up there with Puijya Modiji instead of Miley.



don't you think a Cancer Surgeon is more deserving candidate than Miley


----------



## he-man

haha,lol

few ppl know that he is cancer surgeon
but no,the guy is not good for india(togadia)
he is the opposite of muslim fanatic


----------



## Imran Khan

voted to Miley Cyrus 

she has now 90,528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

he-man said:


> the ppl running it are just like any of us middle class guys.
> plus all are educated and know what they are doing unlike other parties(bjp or congress) which are run by fools.
> i do think that modi will be good for india as a whole than congress though,,,,main reason being that they guy has actually experience in being the cm but time will tell



well what about all those allegations of foreign funding especially from an org financing Arab spring rebellions, illegal fund raising process caught in sting operation, sympathy for jihadis and Maoists , minority appeasement etc


----------



## he-man

bullshit
100% bullshit
they have listed all their donors on website,go have a look,right to rs 1
on the other hand congress got rs 2000 crore and bjp 800 cr this year in donation and they don't disclose the donors??!!
now u can decide urself


----------



## Saturn

iam seeing a congress adv on defense.pk 

wonder how much money they're burning


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Is this even worth it....
Comparing Visionaries, leaders and Genius folks to* "bimbets"*
. ...
MILEY CYRUS seams to be getting votes for a B00B flash she did on MTV awards. 


I dodn't vote for anyone because it makes no sense. 


thestringshredder said:


> *Vote Narendra Modi for The Time- "TIME-Person Of the Year" 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Narendra Modi for The Time- "TIME-Person Of the Year" 2013
> 
> -> Narendra Modi | Vote Now: Who Should Be TIME’s Person of the Year? | TIME.com <- link for voting
> 
> Currently NaMo is 3rd on the list, Please vote and encourage others vote.
> 
> ‪#‎NaMo‬ the only India among 42 other candidates.
> 
> Vote and Share for others to join in. You can use your facebook or twitter account to vote.
> 
> Voting ends on 4th December 2013. Jai Hind!!
> Vote Narendra Modi for The Time- "TIME-Person Of the Year" 2013 ->Narendra Modi | Vote Now: Who Should Be TIME’s Person of the Year? | TIME.com <- link for voting Currently NaMo is 3rd on the list, Please vote and encourage others vote. ‪#‎NaMo‬ the only India among 42 other candidates. Vote and Share for others to join in. You can use your facebook or twitter account to vote. Voting ends on 4th December 2013. Jai Hind!! Thank you !!
> 
> Latest Stats...
> *
> *Miley Cyrus - 75,738 votes(-)*
> *Edward Snowden - 36,053(-)
> 
> Narendra Modi - 35,927 votes including my vote (96% positive, rest 4% against him)*
> 
> *Voting Link -* Narendra Modi | Vote Now: Who Should Be TIME’s Person of the Year? | TIME.com


----------



## he-man

ask @Guynextdoor
he will provide u details,lol


----------



## IndoCarib

Imran Khan said:


> voted to Miley Cyrus
> 
> *she has now 90,528 *


 
Must have come from Pakistanis and other Muslims to keep Indian Modi out. They may not even be knowing who Miley Cyrus is


----------



## Star Wars

Who the F... would vote for Miley Cyrus ??


----------



## Alpha1

Star Wars said:


> Who the F... would vote for Miley Cyrus ??


I did , Cmon I like her songs


----------



## Jayanta

Bad move buddy...wrong place to put this ad ... now there would be -ve voting.


----------



## Saturn

Alpha1 said:


> I did , Cmon I like her songs


----------



## Imran Khan

IndoCarib said:


> Must have come from Pakistanis and other Muslims to keep Indian Modi out. They may not even be knowing who Miley Cyrus is


you need some brain relaxation i am atheist and this NAMO BS is for me same as usama bin laden got it ? he is religious fascist as taliban.


----------



## IndoCarib

Imran Khan said:


> you need some brain relaxation i am atheist and this NAMO BS is for me same as usama bin laden got it ? he is religious fascist as taliban


 
May I know why you voted for Miley Cyrus ? AFIK only preteen and teen girls are her fans. Any mature adult would hate that bitch after what she did on stage with Robin Thicke


----------



## Saturn

Imran Khan said:


> you need some brain relaxation i am atheist and this NAMO BS is for me same as usama bin laden got it ? he is religious fascist as taliban.


LOL!!! remove that pic! modi faauj aati hogi comment karne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

IndoCarib said:


> May I know why you voted for Miley Cyrus ? AFIK only preteen and teen girls are her fans. Any mature adult would hate that bitch after what she did on stage with Robin Thicke



What she did? Post with evidence


----------



## Imran Khan

IndoCarib said:


> May I know why you voted for Miley Cyrus ? AFIK only preteen and teen girls are her fans. Any mature adult would hate that bitch after what she did on stage with Robin Thicke


i am free to vote even if there i see sunny leone i will sure vote for her



Saturn said:


> LOL!!! remove that pic! modi faauj aati hogi comment karne


bula lo bhai hum ne nhi cheera hum to vote ker ke ja rahy thy modi ki fauj ne hi humy bulaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Snowden had more than 200000 votes when i saw him in the evening in the vote, now its gone down ? Something is wrong...


----------



## Bang Galore

IndoCarib said:


> M Any mature adult would hate that bitch after what she did on stage with Robin Thicke



Really?? Do _"mature" _adults hate Sunny Leone too? Also do _"mature" _adults call a 21 year old a bitch? Or hate someone because of on stage gimmicks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> Really?? Do _"mature" _adults hate Sunny Leone too?



Oh no... she will be out of business, if that's the case!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh no... she will out of business, if that's the case!



The votes are being faked , Miley had like less than 10k votes while Snowden had 200k just 6 pm in the evening ...


----------



## Imran Khan

oyee sunny leaone bhabhi hai tumhari yaar kuch to khayal karo main ne us ke sath gurudutt ke samny pheery liye thy agni ke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

LoveIcon said:


> What she did? Post with evidence


 
Video - Miley Cyrus Stuns at MTV Video Music Awards - WSJ.com


Miley Cyrus Twerking VMA Performance: FCC Flooded With Complaints

Robin Thicke 'Definitely' Won't Perform With Miley Cyrus Again


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Imran Khan said:


> you need some brain relaxation i am atheist and this NAMO BS is for me same as usama bin laden got it ? he is religious fascist as taliban.



Shows your shallow knowledge about this person...

Then again not your fault... you have been coached to think like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> The votes are being faked , Miley had like less than 10k votes while Snowden had 200k just 6 pm in the evening ...



Vote rigging by Congressis to make sure that Miley gives direct fight to Modi. Afterall he is having to compete with tarts at home... & now away too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Vote rigging by Congressis to make sure that Miley gives direct fight to Modi. Afterall he is having to compete with tarts at home... & now away too



i'd rather vote for Miley than rahul ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Its not like all of them are from same field, its just about how much mark they make on the whole world.Teenagers may be impressed by Cyrus than any politician. 
Indian people will be trying to be patriotic in few cases and many for supporting Modi. 
Malala also creating a ripple around the world.

So, don't make: 
Miley v/s Modi or 
Miley v/s Malala or 
as per PDF's tradition
Modi v/s Malala (India v/s Pakistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Reality: Modi, Rahul, Tejpal, Talwars all pawns in the battle of perceptions

My teacher used to tell this story to great effect. There was a surgeon by the name of Dr Shukla. Everybody thought he was god of surgery. After 20 years of impeccable and fine work in the operation theatre, that day came in his life. He left an instrument inside a patient's body. The patient was operated upon again and the instrument was later recovered. What did never recover was Dr Shukla's image. He gained notoriety for leaving scissors in patients' stomachs. Note the plurals. As if leaving scissors in patients' stomachs was his primary skill, not surgery. Twenty years of successfully saving lives wiped out by one moment.




Nupur Talwar, Rajesh Talwar and Tarun Tejpal.
Did you not make your mind about who killed Aarushi before the court said her parents did it? Now you find yourself either vindicated or outraging about the judgment. Is Tarun Tejpal not a rapist? Of course he is, after all, all the evidence point the finger towards him. Modi may have developed Gujarat but as a person he is evil and has no idea about history and geography. That these are just perceptions make little difference to our perception of it all. We are living in an information revolution age and there is so much information that our brain finds it difficult to process them all. So we borrow processed information. We treat somebody else's opinion as information and popular opinion as truth. This is the beauty and the ugliness of how we perceive beauty and ugliness.

*Take Modi for example. After his eventful Patna rally, media did not question the facts in his speech. It was rightly busy covering the terrorist attack on his rally. Then Nitish Kumar pointed out 'glaring mistakes' of history and geography, the media went to town with Modi's wanton misrepresentation of facts. *Once again, the media did not question Nitish Kumar's knowledge and analysis of Modi. It received processed information and happily took it. So was Modi not wrong in saying Taxila is in Bihar? He would have been but he did not say that. *While praising Bihar's historical glories, Modi said when you think of the education age, you think of Nalanda and Taxila. Nalanda is in Bihar. Taxila is not.

Now imagine someone praising India's contribution to the world saying when you think of peace icons of the modern world, the first names that come to mind are Mahatma Gandhi, Martin Luther King Jr and Nelson Mandela. One is not saying all three are Indians. There's absolutely nothing wrong in a statement like that. Because Gandhi, one of the three, is from India. In case of Bihar, Nalanda is one of the two.*




But how can you forgive him for saying Chandragupta was from Gupta dynasty while the truth is that Chandragupta was of the Maurya dynasty. Because Nitish says so? Well, *Chandragupta Maurya was a great king of the Maurya dynasty but Chandragupta II of the Gupta dynasty was no less. He was called Chandragupta The Great or Vikramaditya.* He won Gujarat, Saurashtra and Malwa and made Ujjain his new capital. But he was the king of Pataliputra, now Patna. So when Modi said it we believed it without questioning. *When Pawan Varma-tutored Nitish Kumar questioned Modi, we accepted Nitish's questioning without questioning.*

Now take the Alexander and Patna controversy. *So was world conqueror Alexander defeated by Biharis in Patna as Modi claimed? Well, the answer is Modi made no such claim. He was pilloried for messing up both history and geography but his mistake was messing up poetry.

He said:
Din-e-illahi ka bebak beda,
naksha jiska aqsa-e-alam mei pahucha,
kiye paanch sau paar sato samandar,
na aman mei thithka na gulzam mei jhijhka,
Wo dooba dohabe mein Ganga ke aakar

This is a musaddas (a poetry style) by 19th Century Urdu poet Altaf Hussain of Panipat. He is known by his pen name Hali.

Woh deene Ilahi ka bebak beda,
Nishan jiska aqsa-e-alam mein pahuncha;
Mazahim hua koi khatra na jiska,
Na Amman main thithka na kulzam mein jhijhka;
kiya pashe par jisne saton samandar,
woh dooba dahane mein Ganga ke aakar

The flotilla of the religion of Allah, that left imprints all over the world, what was undeterred by danger, did not waver in the deserts nor hesitated in the rivers, which crossed the seven seas, came here and sank at the mouth of the Ganga.*




*Hali was not ruing the defeat of Islam. He was talking about the defeat of Islam's sword and attributing it to the land where even the marauders came to make a home and stayed.*

Modi may have remembered it from his favourite historian Sita Ram Goel's notes or from RSS shakha meetings. But the poem wasn't about Alexander but about Islam. *Now knowing Modi and his popular image, could he say anything about the defeat of Islam? Hell, no. So he brought in Alexander but with the same intention as that of Hali.

So was he criticised for misquoting Hali? No. Because bringing Hali will make the processing of information difficult for everyone, so even his critics chose the easier way. Did we even think for a moment that critics could be wrong? There's little chance of thinking Modi can be right. He can't be because he's Feku, right? That's the image now, cleverly created, not by him but by his detractors. For others, it is slip of tongue. For Modi, it is lack of knowledge.*




So anything to do with facts, if it's wrong it sticks on him. Like *anything stupid, incoherent and illogical sticks on Rahul Gandhi. Because he's the Pappu of our times. So even when he says poverty is a state of mind, he is pooh-poohed by all and sundry. If an economist said it we would go ooh! By the way everybody loved it when writer Bernard Hare said it: "If you think you're poor, you're poor. If you think you're rich, you're rich. Poverty is a state of mind." But Rahul cannot. He is the Pappu of the narrative where Modi is Feku.*

So it is with Tarun Tejpal or Talwars or UPA2 or BJP. Once we form our opinion based on opinions we will make you God or Satan and then treat you as such. Tarun was the darling yesterday. Today they are claiming he has been a devil all this while. UPA has destroyed the country and Manmohan Singh is the weakest prime minister ever, but we voted the same UPA to power based on Manmohan Singh's performance. Talwars have divided us in two camps, but both sides have the adamantine, to use Tejpalese, outrage. Both absolutely sure of his innocence or guilt.

Do we need to worry? No, but we need to be aware of it. *It's Sachin who needs to worry. He has tasted the bitterness of our sweetness when he was not in form. But not the holy motherload of it. Now he's a Bharat Ratna. He needs to tread very carefully. One mistake and he will be fallen. He is God. It takes just two letters to swap places to have an entire nation hound gods to ignominy. We are a lynch mob.*



Read more at: Reality: Modi, Rahul, Tejpal, Talwars all pawns in the battle of perceptions : North, News - India Today


----------



## [Bregs]

Lol............ are now Pakistan members too are expected to vote for modi at there forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

[Bregs] said:


> Lol............ are now Pakistan members too are expected to vote for modi at there forum


 mery bhai ager mother teresa gandhi jee ya koi acha insaan hota to zaroor kerty kasam se .



KRAIT said:


> Its not like all of them are from same field, its just about how much mark they make on the whole world.Teenagers may be impressed by Cyrus than any politician.
> Indian people will be trying to be patriotic in few cases and many for supporting Modi.
> Malala also creating a ripple around the world.
> 
> So, don't make:
> Miley v/s Modi or
> Miley v/s Malala or
> as per PDF's tradition
> Modi v/s Malala (India v/s Pakistan)


 shuker hai koi aqal wala zinda hai abhi tak hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Imran Khan said:


> .........


Sir ji ... cheers hai !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> don't you think a Cancer Surgeon is more deserving candidate than Miley



Cancer Surgeon is a reputation he left a long time ago. Don't blame the public, his own cranky and obnoxious pronouncements are the reason for his downfall.



Android said:


> well what about all those allegations of foreign funding especially from an org financing Arab spring rebellions, illegal fund raising process caught in sting operation, sympathy for jihadis and Maoists , minority appeasement etc


Complete BS. Modi is the fraud. Congress was always fraud. Arvind Kejriwal always the true leader.

The ONLY true leader


----------



## KRAIT

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Cancer Surgeon is a reputation he left a long time ago. Don't blame the public, his own cranky and obnoxious pronouncements are the reason for his downfall.Complete BS. Modi is the fraud. Congress was always fraud. Arvind Kejriwal always the true leader.The ONLY true leader


Oh to aap AAP supporter ho. Chalo pata chal gaya.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

KRAIT said:


> Oh to aap AAP supporter ho. Chalo pata chal gaya.



I like AAP but will not vote for them because of their kooky economic polciies. That's the truth. Else they would have had me campaigning for them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I like AAP but will not vote for them because of their kooky economic polciies. That's the truth. Else they would have had me campaigning for them


To fir tum NOTA dabaoge...


----------



## IBRIS

Star Wars said:


> Who the F... would vote for Miley Cyrus ??


Amerikan teenagers


----------



## Guynextdoor2

KRAIT said:


> To fir tum NOTA dabaoge...



Nope- if not AAP congress, nota ki naubat nahi ayegi because I'm in karnataka and here people will vote only congress- modi or no modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Nope- if not AAP congress, nota ki naubat nahi ayegi because I'm in karnataka and here people will vote only congress- modi or no modi.


Congress ko to mat hi dena. Desh barbaad kar diya yaar. British ki Gulaami se Italian ki Gulaami pe laa diya. Defence forum pe ho aur Indian soldiers ki beheading bhool gaye, 7 din baad statement aaya PM ka.

Rahul jaise ko PM banaoge ?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

KRAIT said:


> Congress ko to mat hi dena. Desh barbaad kar diya yaar. British ki Gulaami se Italian ki Gulaami pe laa diya. Defence forum pe ho aur Indian soldiers ki beheading bhool gaye, 7 din baad statement aaya PM ka.
> 
> Rahul jaise ko PM banaoge ?



I don't fall for this, no one will fall for this in Karnataka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

@KRAIT; you live in rajasthan right??? if so which party are you gonna vote in assembly elections next week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Android said:


> @KRAIT; you live in rajasthan right??? if so which party are you gonna vote


BJP...I hate Congress.


----------



## ranjeet

KRAIT said:


> Rahul jaise ko PM banaoge ?


I highly object to RAHUL being used as bu*tt of the joke !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I don't fall for this, no one will fall for this in Karnataka.


Yeah, some people just blind followers. They think of their region rather than national interest.


----------



## IBRIS

LoveIcon said:


> What she did? Post with evidence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

IBRIS said:


>



Kyon Ji, tainu alllooan vich ghata pay gaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

LoveIcon said:


> Kyon Ji, tainu alllooan vich ghata pay gaya?


nayi, aidaki gunna laya. profit he profit. Navi dunali laini, ...


----------



## Sugarcane

IBRIS said:


> nayi, aidaki gunna laya. profit he profit. Navi dunali laini, ...



Laya kay laaya?


----------



## IBRIS

LoveIcon said:


> Laya kay laaya?


wich pinda dey peyn patakey baara boraan deyyyyy.



LoveIcon said:


> Laya kay laaya?


Oo bijehyaa wa.! Ayiveh hee thunda hoyee jana.


----------



## Sugarcane

IBRIS said:


> wich pinda dey peyn patakey baara boraan deyyyyy.



Khyal karin kitay tehrwain bor da pataka na pey jaay


----------



## IBRIS

LoveIcon said:


> Khyal karin kitay tehrwain bor da pataka na pey jaay


Bachkey...Vehkhi kitay Irani tungg hee naa denn, crane tov.


----------



## he-man

LoveIcon said:


> Kyon Ji, tainu alllooan vich ghata pay gaya?



na bai aalu taan saste aa edar

pyaj ne bas kara ti aa par!!


----------



## Sugarcane

he-man said:


> na bai aalu taan saste aa edar
> 
> pyaj ne bas kara ti aa par!!



Challo, agli vari pyaj bij laina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Miley Cyrus a better candidate than modi


----------



## Nair saab

Height of congress nepotism ... A 78 year old congress candidate in Rajasthan speaks in rally - ONLY what was whispered in her ears. She got a ticket as her MLA son is in Jail on Rape charges ... She is the only member in the family who is not tainted ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

LoveIcon said:


> Kyon Ji, tainu alllooan vich ghata pay gaya?


allooan nu chadoo ... mulli te pranthe kaho .... saala antrax to vadda biological weapon haiga !!!



aazidane said:


> Miley Cyrus a better candidate than modi


DP miley ki hai kya???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

ranjeet said:


> allooan nu chadoo ... mulli te pranthe kaho .... saala antrax to vadda biological weapon haiga !!!



I don't remember the song, but in an Indian Punjabi song video, people were eating Mulli with Desi Daroo, I guess they were trying to develop some mega ton fusion device.


----------



## ranjeet

LoveIcon said:


> I don't remember the song, but in an Indian Punjabi song video, people were eating Mulli with Desi Daroo, I guess they were trying to develop some mega ton fusion device.


Yeah heard about that some Pind Project on the similar terms of Manhattan Project but God give them peace wherever they are now .... krypronite aint got sh!t on mullli paads and I KID YOU NOT !!!!


----------



## ranjeet

Imran Khan said:


> oyee sunny leaone bhabhi hai tumhari yaar kuch to khayal karo main ne us ke sath gurudutt ke samny pheery liye thy agni ke


Bhai jaan kahin woh AGNI guru bhai ke to nahi lagi hui thi?


----------



## Jason bourne

MILEY CYRUS
24.8%

NARENDRA MODI
14.5%

ABDEL FATTAH EL-SISI
10.1%

RECEP TAYYIP ERDOĞAN
10.0%

EDWARD SNOWDEN
7.4%

WENDY DAVIS
4.9%

BASHAR AL-ASSAD
4.0%

VLADIMIR PUTIN
3.7%

MALALA YOUSAFZAI
1.6%

RAND PAUL
1.5%

POPE FRANCIS
1.3%

JIMMY FALLON
1.1%

ALICE MUNRO
1.0%

HASSAN ROUHANI
0.9%

ANGELINA JOLIE
0.8%

SHINZO ABE
0.8%

ANGELA MERKEL
0.7%

EDITH WINDSOR
0.7%

BARACK OBAMA
0.6%

DIANA NYAD
0.6%

ELON MUSK
0.6%

VINCE GILLIGAN
0.6%

LEBRON JAMES
0.5%

MARISSA MAYER
0.5%

TED CRUZ
0.5%

SHERYL SANDBERG
0.5%

PRINCE GEORGE
0.5%

JANET YELLEN
0.4%

KATHLEEN SEBELIUS
0.4%

CHRISTINE LAGARDE
0.4%

DZHOKHAR AND TAMERLAN TSARNAEV
0.4%

DICK COSTOLO
0.4%

LARRY PAGE
0.4%

BENJAMIN NETANYAHU
0.4%

JEFF BEZOS
0.3%

REED HASTINGS
0.3%

CHRIS CHRISTIE
0.3%

CHARLES AND DAVID KOCH
0.3%

JOHN BOEHNER
0.3%

XI JINPING
0.3%

DAVID ORTIZ
0.3%

JAMIE DIMON
0.2%


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> MILEY CYRUS
> 24.8%
> 
> NARENDRA MODI
> 14.5%
> 
> ABDEL FATTAH EL-SISI
> 10.1%
> 
> RECEP TAYYIP ERDOĞAN
> 10.0%
> 
> EDWARD SNOWDEN
> 7.4%
> 
> WENDY DAVIS
> 4.9%
> 
> BASHAR AL-ASSAD
> 4.0%
> 
> VLADIMIR PUTIN
> 3.7%
> 
> MALALA YOUSAFZAI
> 1.6%
> 
> RAND PAUL
> 1.5%
> 
> POPE FRANCIS
> 1.3%
> 
> JIMMY FALLON
> 1.1%
> 
> ALICE MUNRO
> 1.0%
> 
> HASSAN ROUHANI
> 0.9%
> 
> ANGELINA JOLIE
> 0.8%
> 
> SHINZO ABE
> 0.8%
> 
> ANGELA MERKEL
> 0.7%
> 
> EDITH WINDSOR
> 0.7%
> 
> BARACK OBAMA
> 0.6%
> 
> DIANA NYAD
> 0.6%
> 
> ELON MUSK
> 0.6%
> 
> VINCE GILLIGAN
> 0.6%
> 
> LEBRON JAMES
> 0.5%
> 
> MARISSA MAYER
> 0.5%
> 
> TED CRUZ
> 0.5%
> 
> SHERYL SANDBERG
> 0.5%
> 
> PRINCE GEORGE
> 0.5%
> 
> JANET YELLEN
> 0.4%
> 
> KATHLEEN SEBELIUS
> 0.4%
> 
> CHRISTINE LAGARDE
> 0.4%
> 
> DZHOKHAR AND TAMERLAN TSARNAEV
> 0.4%
> 
> DICK COSTOLO
> 0.4%
> 
> LARRY PAGE
> 0.4%
> 
> BENJAMIN NETANYAHU
> 0.4%
> 
> JEFF BEZOS
> 0.3%
> 
> REED HASTINGS
> 0.3%
> 
> CHRIS CHRISTIE
> 0.3%
> 
> CHARLES AND DAVID KOCH
> 0.3%
> 
> JOHN BOEHNER
> 0.3%
> 
> XI JINPING
> 0.3%
> 
> DAVID ORTIZ
> 0.3%
> 
> JAMIE DIMON
> 0.2%



Don't bother... the whole thing is rigged ...


----------



## Chronos

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Guess what Nair Saabji...they were all men



Eww. Sausage fest



Star Wars said:


> Don't bother... the whole thing is rigged ...



Why looks legit. Apart from politicos, no one hears of Modi. Miley Cyrus's stupidity is international.


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> Eww. Sausage fest
> 
> 
> 
> Why looks legit. Apart from politicos, no one hears of Modi. Miley Cyrus's stupidity is international.



Earlier (day before yesterday) Snowden had 200000 + votes and he was far ahead of everyone , now all of a sudden his vote share went down and Miley's went up..


----------



## Jzaib

ranjeet said:


> Which border that's the Real Question.


smart question ... no the other reason i want him to win that like imran khan he built a wave ... and seen so many youth talking about him ..


----------



## ranjeet

Jzaib said:


> smart question ... no the other reason i want him to win that like imran khan he built a wave ... and seen so many youth talking about him ..


I have a similar fear but unlike Imran, Modi is not floating a new Party so there is a strong posibility that we might see him as a PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

ranjeet said:


> I have a similar fear but unlike Imran, Modi is not floating a new Party so there is a strong posibility that we might see him as a PM


Imran had gr8 chance as well ... but on moral grounds he didnt taken many electable from other parties ... btw u r u suporting modhi .?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

*Rai Bareli: Rural poor eye Narendra Modi's promise in Gandhi political bastion*
By Reuters | 29 Nov, 2013, 10.48AM IST
SHIVGARH: If Sonia Gandhi and herCongress party need evidence that their policies of subsidies and safety nets for India's poor may no longer be enough to keep their support, they need look no further than her own constituency of Rai Bareli.even in such a bastion of Congress support as Rai Bareli district, opposition leader Narendra Modi's message of growth and investment is gaining ground

In the family borough in the northern heartland, which has been loyal to India's most powerful dynasty from the days of first Prime Minister Jawaharal Nehru, voters want electricity, hospitals and roads, more than the cheap food on offer.

Such a change of heart threatens to upend the Congress party's central calculation to win next year's election: that poor rural voters who make up the backbone of support will stay loyal because of the big welfare programmes it promotes, including a flagship $21 billion food subsidy scheme.

Instead, even in such a bastion of Congress support as Rai Bareli district, opposition leader Narendra Modi's message of growth and investment is gaining ground, despite critics' misgivings about his hardline Hindu nationalist roots and a perceived bias against the nation's minority Muslims.

"We don't need subsidised food ... It's a donation and we don't want that charity," said Arjun Rewal, a farmer in the Rai Bareli hamlet of Shivgarh in the centre of India's most populous state of Uttar Pradesh.

"We need hospitals with doctors, we need roads, we need electricity supply and we need someone who can tackle inflation," the 52-year-old said, emphasising his point with a stab of his earth-brown finger.

Rewal and the farmers with him, who meet one evening a week in the grounds of an old palace, see Modi as the person who can deliver.

"In this area, for the first time, people are talking about another political leader and that isNarendra Modi," he said.

Modi has promised quick reforms and an end to a prolonged period of policy paralysis, pointing to the double-digit pace of expansion in the western state of Gujarat that he has governed for three terms.

Uttar Pradesh sends 80 members of parliament to New Delhi, more than any other state. In the last election in 2009, Congress won 21 seats and Modi's Bharatiya Janata Party(BJP) won 10.

According to a recent opinion poll by AC Nielsen for the Economic Times, the BJP could win 27 seats in Uttar Pradesh in the next election, due by May, with Congress winning just 12.

Rahul Gandi, Nehru's great grandson, looks likely to lead the Congress into the election, but he was generally seen as lacklustre at state election rallies in Uttar Pradesh in 2012.

*EXPECTATIONS*

But it is not Rahul Gandhi's oratory that voters in his family's old constituency, first held by Nehru's son-in-law, Feroze Gandhi and now by Rahul's mother, Congress leader Sonia Gandhi, are worried about.

With inflation outpacing agricultural growth for nearly a decade, many villagers have seen benefits eroded. In addition, demand is rising for pulses, dairy products and vegetables, which are not subsidised.

In neighbouring Barabanki district, the mood is similar as residents of Thalwara village gather on a circle of plastic chairs on a dusty patch of ground to air their views.

"Governments sitting in New Delhi or state capitals like Lucknow don't know the ground reality and make policies that don't help the poor," said Jaibaksh Singh, a farmer and former head of the village.

The expectations of rural voters changed with the arrival of television and later mobile phones, together with a demographic shift that means 65 per cent of the population are less than 35 years old, said Rural Development MinisterJairam Ramesh.

"We can no longer go to the voters and say 'look, we built this road for you, now vote for us'. Today most people expect you to build that road. They don't think that we are doing them a favour by building that road," said Ramesh, one of the Congress party's most outspoken leaders.

However, the party seems reluctant to address voters' aspirations in its campaign, sticking instead to what until now has been the tried and tested formula of subsidised support for the rural poor.

Congress points to a record on poverty, which the government says fell to 25.7 per cent of rural people in 2011/12 - about 217 million people - from 41.8 per cent in 2004/05, using its yardstick of Rs 816 ($13.06) a month per person.

But millions still live without reliable electricity, schools are woefully understaffed and jobs scarce, while cheap food often ends up with traders who sell it on at a handy profit.

The Congress-led government is spending billions of dollars a year on food subsidies for the poor and on the Mahatma Gandhi National Rural Employment Guarantee Act, known as NREGA, which provides people with 100 days of paid, unskilled work a year.

Critics say nearly half the rice and wheat set aside for the handouts is siphoned off by corrupt officials and never reaches the people it is meant to help. In BJP-ruledChhattisgarh, the state government has tightened up on distribution and cut wastage dramatically.

"People have not gained from programmes like NREGA due to corruption. The same holds true for rice and wheat sale," said Singh in Thalwara. "The perception is gaining ground that the BJP will win and it will tackle corruption."

Last week, Modi spoke at a rally of about 100,000 people in Agra, home of the famed Taj Mahal, and more than 400 km (250 miles) from Rai Bareli.

"If he becomes prime minister this country will be transformed. He talks only about development," said Rajan Singh Rawat, a 60-year-old farmer who listened to Modi in the crowd in Agra and has switched support to the BJP from one of the state's big local parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Woman in rahul rally 










Woman in modi rally can anyone spot the diffrance ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

aazidane said:


> Miley Cyrus a better candidate than modi



good...keep on twerking then 



Jason bourne said:


> Woman in rahul rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman in modi rally can anyone spot the diffrance ?



women in modi's rally are more beautiful i guess ???


----------



## Ammyy

MILEY CYRUS

24.5%​RECEP TAYYIP ERDOĞAN​
15.1%​NARENDRA MODI​
14.5%​ABDEL FATTAH EL-SISI​
12.9%​EDWARD SNOWDEN​
5.4%​WENDY DAVIS​
3.7%​BASHAR AL-ASSAD​
2.9%​VLADIMIR PUTIN​
2.9%​MALALA YOUSAFZAI​
1.4%​RAND PAUL​
1.2%​POPE FRANCIS​
1.1%​JIMMY FALLON​
1.0%​HASSAN ROUHANI​
0.9%​ANGELINA JOLIE​
0.8%​ALICE MUNRO​
0.8%​SHINZO ABE​
0.8%​ANGELA MERKEL​
0.7%​EDITH WINDSOR​
0.6%​BARACK OBAMA​
0.6%​DIANA NYAD​
0.5%​VINCE GILLIGAN​
0.5%​LEBRON JAMES​
0.5%​ELON MUSK​
0.5%​PRINCE GEORGE​
0.5%​MARISSA MAYER​
0.4%​SHERYL SANDBERG​
0.4%​DZHOKHAR AND TAMERLAN TSARNAEV​
0.4%​TED CRUZ​
0.4%​JANET YELLEN​
0.4%​DICK COSTOLO​
0.3%​CHRISTINE LAGARDE​
0.3%​KATHLEEN SEBELIUS​
0.3%​LARRY PAGE​
0.3%​REED HASTINGS​
0.3%​BENJAMIN NETANYAHU​
0.3%​CHRIS CHRISTIE​
0.3%​JEFF BEZOS​
0.3%​XI JINPING​
0.3%​CHARLES AND DAVID KOCH​
0.3%​JOHN BOEHNER​
0.3%​DAVID ORTIZ​
0.2%​JAMIE DIMON​
0.2%​


----------



## ranjeet

Jzaib said:


> Imran had gr8 chance as well ... but on moral grounds he didnt taken many electable from other parties ... btw u r u suporting modhi .?


I am not a Huge fan of him but more like an anti congress or rather Gandhi family, the way they ran past two terms has been nothing but pure disappointment. They need to eat the humble pie for a while and think through their priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder




----------



## scholseys

miley better than modi


----------



## SRP

*Muslims rally for Narendra Modi in Jammu*

*




*

4,000 Kashmiri Muslims to join BJP's Lalkar rally on Sunday

More than 1.5 lakh people, 10,000 of them Muslims – 4,000 from the Kashmir valley -- backed by the vibrant social media campaign, will be rolling-out the red carpet for the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi amid tight security in Jammu on Sunday.

Four thousand Jammu and Kashmir policemen backed by the other forces will be providing security to the Lalkar rally which is Modi’s first in the temple city since he was made BJP’s prime ministerial candidate.

For the first time 4,000 Muslims from the Kashmir valley would be joining Modi’s rally in Jammu. Led by Sofi Yousuf BJP’s Muslim face and provincial president, the Kashmiris would be leaving for the venue in a procession on Saturday, a day ahead of the Lalkar rally. “Our 4,000 strong contingent will include some moulanas as well. The way Kashmiri Muslims are expressing desire to listen to Modi is a manifestation of new thinking among people. I am getting calls from people seeking passes which shows Modi’s popularity”, Sofi told *dna*.

Muslims living in upper reaches and far-flung areas of Jammu region too are arriving in the temple city on Saturday. BJP has booked all dharmashals, lodges and inns in Jammu city to lodge around 10,000 people from these areas. “More than 10,000 people from upper reaches of Rajouri, Poonch, Gool, Doda and other areas will reach Jammu on Saturday. Of whom 5,000 would be Muslims. We have made all arrangements for their boarding and lodging in Jammu,” said Vibodh Gupta, BJP state vice president.

Gupta noted that arrangements have been finalised for the rally to be held at MA Stadium Jammu. “Youth in Jammu and Kashmir wants change. Particularly Muslim youth pin hope on Modi who is dynamic leader and solve all problems,” he said.

Muslims rally for Narendra Modi in Jammu - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty

epic LOL .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

These AAP zombies in social media are driving me nuts ...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

_*And the ground was so full that people had to gather up to the terraces to watch Modi speak! - Bhilwara, Rajasthan



*_





==================================================
*Must Watch:- Imported Voters of Khangress.*

*बंगलादेश से आयी हूँ congress ko hi Vote Dungi !*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Modi denied permission to hold rally in Sheila Dikshit’s New Delhi constituency - daily.bhaskar.com

_then this old hag has the audacity to say this..._

Delhi elections: No Modi effect, says Sheila Dikshit | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> _*And the ground was so full that people had to gather up to the terraces to watch Modi speak! - Bhilwara, Rajasthan
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==================================================
> *Must Watch:- Imported Voters of Khangress.*
> 
> *बंगलादेश से आयी हूँ congress ko hi Vote Dungi !*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



The BJP better do something about these Illegal BDwalas 
Many Indians specially from northeast have very high hopes from BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Echo_419 said:


> The BJP better do something about these Illegal BDwalas
> Many Indians specially from northeast have very high hopes from BJP



They must be kicked out just like BJP did in 2002-03 when LK Advani ordered that all these people should be sent back to their country, these people are menace for locals and for a nation as whole , remember Assam riots ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

*Brave Swayamsevak Dhaneesh rescues 3 Electricity Board Employees from Jaws of Mouth*

Brave Swayamsevak Dhaneesh rescues 3 Electricity Board Employees from Jaws of Mouth | Vishwa Samvada Kendra






Salute the Brave Hindu Nationalist ... He was indeed very well molded in the RSS camps... proud of u brother...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Nair saab said:


> *Brave Swayamsevak Dhaneesh rescues 3 Electricity Board Employees from Jaws of Mouth
> Salute the Brave Hindu Nationalist ... He was indeed very well molded in the RSS camps... proud of u brother...*


*

OMG this RSS Chadiwala Saffron Terrorist saved lives of Aji M Varghese, Anil Kumar and Rajeev . 

Varghese is a christian ........... proof of Hindu terror in action ! 

I demand a Supreme court commission to find out the truth.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Crowds assembled in Jammu and Kashmir to hear Modi speak. Damn these Internet Hindu zombies for taking over the stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*In Jammu & Kashmir rally Today!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Did anyone notice his comments about Kargil..? Very clever indeed..

Something of this sorts has already started in UP and Bihar... Ab to bas tel dekho aur tel ki dhar dekho..


----------



## takeiteasy

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> *In Jammu & Kashmir rally Today!*


Is this any sect like Shias who are supporting Modi in J&K?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Delhi: At Rahul's low turn-out rally venue, full house for Modi | Firstpost


----------



## cloud_9

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> *In Jammu & Kashmir rally Today!*



I don't see the reasoning behind these selectively posted pics.Are Muslims some kind of exotic stuff.


----------



## Fawkes

cloud_9 said:


> I don't see the reasoning behind these selectively posted pics.Are Muslims some kind of exotic stuff.


It was posted on firstpost.


----------



## cloud_9

Fawkes said:


> It was posted on firstpost.


Selectively posting on Pdf,this is one of the many pics of the rally from Firstpost.We all can decipher what he was trying to present.

He is contesting to be the PM of India not some freaking communities.


----------



## Fawkes

cloud_9 said:


> Selectively posting on Pdf,this is one of the many pics of the rally from Firstpost.We all can decipher what he was trying to present.
> 
> He is contesting to be the PM of India not some freaking communities.


I am not the one who posted the pic nor I am defending that guy. I saw the news on firstpost with only one pic. Here is the link if you want. Modis lalkar rally New stand on Article 370 hints at new ally - Page 1 | Firstpost


----------



## cloud_9

Fawkes said:


> I am not the one who posted the pic nor I am defending that guy. I saw the news on firstpost with only one pic. Here is the link if you want. Modis lalkar rally New stand on Article 370 hints at new ally - Page 1 | Firstpost


I have not accused you of anything but if you want a hit and run discussion don't quote me in the future.


----------



## Fawkes

cloud_9 said:


> I have not accused you of anything but if you want a hit and run discussion don't quote me in the future.


Alright. Thank you.




Congress says media covering only modi rallies.. 
Media covering only Narendra Modis rallies says Congress - Page 1 | Firstpost


----------



## JanjaWeed

Fawkes said:


> Congress says media covering only modi rallies..
> Media covering only Narendra Modis rallies says Congress - Page 1 | Firstpost



Media runs behind TRP. No one wants to listen to Pappu in person... why would anyone bother to see him on TV? Modi is popular among the masses & media wants to benefit too out of Modi's popularity!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

*Another Brave Brother Dies for Sangha and its ideology ...butchered by Secular ... Left Front and Communists in Kerala...*

*Kannur Dec 2: Vinod Kumar, a RSS swayamsevak and BJP activist was brutally murdered in Payyannur of Kannur in Kerala. Vinod, Payyanur Shakha karyavah succumbed to death at Pariyaram medical college on Sunday evening and many have seriously injured.*























Wrapped in Saffron here's an another Martyr for Hindu, Hindutva and Bharat...


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Nair saab said:


> *Another Brave Brother Dies for Sangha and its ideology ...butchered by Secular ... Left Front and Communists in Kerala...*
> 
> *Kannur Dec 2: Vinod Kumar, a RSS swayamsevak and BJP activist was brutally murdered in Payyannur of Kannur in Kerala. Vinod, Payyanur Shakha karyavah succumbed to death at Pariyaram medical college on Sunday evening and many have seriously injured.*
> 
> Wrapped in Saffron here's an another Martyr for Hindu, Hindutva and Bharat...



Battles should be fought for Winning, Not for Dying. The RSS leadership in Kerala has totally failed it.


----------



## Nair saab

anjaneyashruti said:


> Battles should be fought for Winning, Not for Dying. The RSS leadership in Kerala has totally failed it.



We Neither have the Funds, Political support, media support nor the numbers...

Only 50% of Kerala is Hindu and the people who kill RSS and BJP carders are mostly Marxist who themselves are Hindus ...

Killing or getting Killed either way its our loss, as people who die in both sides are Hindus...

The people in government are muslim+ Christian government of Congress ... and the opposition is Marxist and Communist who are more Anti-Hindu then the Non-Hindus itself ...

now do u understand whom we are fighting against ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anjaneyashruti

Nair saab said:


> We Neither have the Funds, Political support, media support nor the numbers...
> 
> Only 50% of Kerala is Hindu and the people who kill RSS and BJP carders are mostly Marxist who themselves are Hindus ...
> 
> Killing or getting Killed either way its our loss, as people who die in both sides are Hindus...
> 
> The people in government are muslim+ Christian government of Congress ... and the opposition is Marxist and Communist who are more Anti-Hindu then the Non-Hindus itself ...
> 
> now do u understand whom we are fighting against ...



Which is why I said the leadership has failed the carders. 

It sounds like Iran, No friends and only Enemies. A foolish strategy that will only bring death and destruction. 

There seems to be Zero long term Strategy, only some short term tactics that bring only death. Stupidity of the highest order.


----------



## Nair saab

anjaneyashruti said:


> Which is why I said the leadership has failed the carders.
> 
> It sounds like Iran, No friends and only Enemies. A foolish strategy that will only bring death and destruction.
> 
> There seems to be Zero long term Strategy, only some short term tactics that bring only death. Stupidity of the highest order.




There is no leadership... we are random individuals who Support the Ideology ... we dont get any help from central leaders ...


----------



## doublemaster

Nair saab said:


> *Another Brave Brother Dies for Sangha and its ideology ...butchered by Secular ... Left Front and Communists in Kerala...*
> 
> *Kannur Dec 2: Vinod Kumar, a RSS swayamsevak and BJP activist was brutally murdered in Payyannur of Kannur in Kerala. Vinod, Payyanur Shakha karyavah succumbed to death at Pariyaram medical college on Sunday evening and many have seriously injured.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in Saffron here's an another Martyr for Hindu, Hindutva and Bharat...




I felt the same what i feel for Talibanis.


----------



## Nair saab

*BJP worker stabbed to death in Kannur
*

Vinod Kumar, 35, a Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) worker, was stabbed to death in a clash between BJP and Communist Party of India (Marxist) [CPI-M] workers at Payyannur on Sunday.

Narayanan, 48, and Lakshmanan, 50, both BJP workers, were admitted respectively to the Pariyaram Medical College Hospital and a hospital in Mangalore with injuries.

Initially, there was mild tension at Karivellur in the morning, the police said. CPI(M) workers reportedly threw stones at a vehicle taking BJP workers to a rally to mark the anniversary of the murder of Bharatiya Jana Yuva Morcha leader K.T. Jayakrishnan, in the afternoon.

BJP workers, in retaliation, reportedly destroyed CPI(M) publicity materials and staged a sit-in on the road at Perumba, Payyannur.

Vinod Kumar, who was among the protesters, was stabbed at 4 p.m., the police said.

CPI(M) workers also overturned another van carrying BJP workers to the rally, at Perumba, the police said. Road traffic along the National Highway was disrupted following the incidents.

Though the situation was stated to be under control, the town and surrounding areas remained tense. There was heavy police deployment to avert any escalation of the situation after the BJP took out a rally in the evening.

The report of the death triggered fears of more violence as a large number of BJP workers gathered to attend the rally.

Police sources said all steps were being taken to ensure that there was no reprisal. Vinod Kumar’s body was taken to the Pariyaram Medical College Hospital.

The BJP will observe a dawn-to-dusk hartal in the district on Monday, party district unit president K. Ranjith said. Vehicles would be exempted from the hartal, he said.

EXAMS POSTPONED
Kannur University pos tponed all its examinations for Monday in view of the hartal call. University offici als said here that the new date would be announced later.
r stabbed to death in Kannur


BJP worker stabbed to death in Kannur - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

RIP to the brave soul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akand bharat

Nair saab said:


> *BJP worker stabbed to death in Kannur*
> 
> 
> Vinod Kumar, 35, a Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) worker, was stabbed to death in a clash between BJP and Communist Party of India (Marxist) [CPI-M] workers at Payyannur on Sunday.
> 
> Narayanan, 48, and Lakshmanan, 50, both BJP workers, were admitted respectively to the Pariyaram Medical College Hospital and a hospital in Mangalore with injuries.
> 
> Initially, there was mild tension at Karivellur in the morning, the police said. CPI(M) workers reportedly threw stones at a vehicle taking BJP workers to a rally to mark the anniversary of the murder of Bharatiya Jana Yuva Morcha leader K.T. Jayakrishnan, in the afternoon.
> 
> BJP workers, in retaliation, reportedly destroyed CPI(M) publicity materials and staged a sit-in on the road at Perumba, Payyannur.
> 
> Vinod Kumar, who was among the protesters, was stabbed at 4 p.m., the police said.
> 
> CPI(M) workers also overturned another van carrying BJP workers to the rally, at Perumba, the police said. Road traffic along the National Highway was disrupted following the incidents.
> 
> Though the situation was stated to be under control, the town and surrounding areas remained tense. There was heavy police deployment to avert any escalation of the situation after the BJP took out a rally in the evening.
> 
> The report of the death triggered fears of more violence as a large number of BJP workers gathered to attend the rally.
> 
> Police sources said all steps were being taken to ensure that there was no reprisal. Vinod Kumar’s body was taken to the Pariyaram Medical College Hospital.
> 
> The BJP will observe a dawn-to-dusk hartal in the district on Monday, party district unit president K. Ranjith said. Vehicles would be exempted from the hartal, he said.
> 
> EXAMS POSTPONED
> Kannur University pos tponed all its examinations for Monday in view of the hartal call. University offici als said here that the new date would be announced later.
> r stabbed to death in Kannur
> 
> BJP worker stabbed to death in Kannur - The Hindu


Man Hell with anti Hindus communists


----------



## kurup

doublemaster said:


> I felt the same what i feel for Talibanis.



Nobody cares what you feels .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## adwityagrata

Nair saab said:


> There is no leadership... we are random individuals who Support the Ideology ... we dont get any help from central leaders ...



Then I salute your courage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

akand bharat said:


> Man Hell with anti Hindus communists


The Guy himself was a CPM member once ...

He left CPM once he got attracted to Hindu Nationalist ideology ... and understood the Pseudo-Secularism of CPM and the Communist...

His photo with CPM politburo member Sitaram Yechury

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

*Arvind Panagariya on Guj Model,Bihar Model and UPA's Policy Paralysis *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/407755047154372608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

*Rupee rallies as BJP leads in exit polls*
By Subhadip Sircar


(Reuters) - The rupee rose to a five-week high against the dollar and stocks jumped to near record highs on Thursday as exit polls predicted a strong showing for the key opposition party in recent state elections.

Confirmation of a strong showing by the opposition Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) when results are out on Sunday would be seen as bolstering its chances of victory in general elections due by May, according to analysts.

The BJP and its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi are perceived by many investors in India as being more business-friendly and willing to undertake reforms to tackle an economy growing at its slowest in a decade.

Recent data are signalling the economy may be bottoming out while the current account deficit has shrunk, adding to optimism in Indian markets despite concerns about a potential tapering in the U.S. Federal Reserve's monetary stimulus.

"Markets have already been performing well in India on the back of the notion that a BJP government will move forward more aggressively with investment in energy, infrastructure and overall capex," said Sacha Tihanyi, currency strategist at Scotiabank in Hong Kong, discussing a possible BJP victory in elections next year.

Still, opinion and exit polls have a patchy track record in India. Most surveys forecast the wrong outcome in the 2004 general election.

The rupee rose to as high as 61.52 against the dollar, its strongest level since Oct 31. It closed at 61.7525/7625 compared to its 62.05/06 close on Wednesday, giving up some gains on dollar demand from state-run oil refiners.

However, a Reuters poll of analysts showed that the rupee's strength may dissipate soon on concerns of the tapering with the unit weakening to 64 by May.

Bonds rose in early session in tandem with the rupee, but gave later ahead of Friday's auction. The benchmark 10-year yield closed 2 bps higher at 9.11 percent.

"It's a tough call to say whether the gains seen will last. The gains are because of Modi effect and also the Power Grid FPO proceeds. But I think oil companies are buying in the market thus 61.50 saw the protection (for the dollar)," said Paresh Nayar, head of fixed income and currencies at First Rand Bank.

The benchmark Sensex rose as much as 2.2 percent to a session high of 21,165.60 points, approaching a record high of 21,321.53 points hit on November 3. It ended trade 1.2 percent higher.

The strong showing bucked the trend in Asian shares, which continued to be hit by worries of an early drawdown of U.S. stimulus.

Indian markets have steadily recovered ground since a volatile summer that saw the rupee hit a record low against the dollar when fears of an early Fed tapering first surfaced.

Measures taken by the Reserve Bank of India (RBI) and the ruling Congress Party have been seen as having helped that recovery.

Economic data has also turned more favourable, with data this week showing the current account deficit narrowed to 1.2 percent of gross domestic product, the smallest deficit since the June quarter of 2009.

Nonetheless investors see a BJP victory as potentially being more beneficial to markets.

"Based on our discussions with investors, markets are positively inclined towards Mr. Narendra Modi led BJP and less so towards Congress, despite some course correction in policies recently by the latter," UBS said in a 2014 outlook note to clients on Wednesday. (Additional reporting by Abhishek Vishnoi & Swati Bhat; Editing by Rafael Nam & Kim Coghill)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

(Why can't a tea seller become a PM?
He change the face of Gujarat
Can't he do the same for Hindustan?)

- By a tea-selling fan of NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

BJP state president has been murdered in tamil nadu.

U can understand to the extent which regional fascist parties dont want BJP to grow in the south!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

CorporateAffairs said:


> BJP state president has been murdered in tamil nadu.
> 
> U can understand to the extent which regional fascist parties dont want BJP to grow in the south!


DO u know the murder ok K.T. Jaykrishnan Master he was the BJP Vice-president of Kerala ...

He was a School Teacher... he was brutally murdered while he was teaching in his class room in front of his 11 years old Students ...

Many students underwent psychological problems after seeing their teacher killed infront of them...

And CPM government in 2010 released all the Murderers from jail .







HaindavaKeralam - MARTYR JAYAKRISHNAN MASTER LIVES IN THE HEARTS OF THOUSANDS HE LEFT BEHIND


on 1st december just this week when BJP was taking rally on his death anniversary ... CPM killed another BJP youth Carder ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nair saab said:


> DO u know the murder ok K.T. Jaykrishnan Master he was the BJP Vice-president of Kerala ...
> 
> He was a School Teacher... he was brutally murdered while he was teaching in his class room in front of his 11 years old Students ...
> 
> Many students underwent psychological problems after seeing their teacher killed infront of them...
> 
> And CPM government in 2010 released all the Murderers from jail .




Congress and communists bastar*****

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

MODIjis condolence letter to Martyred BJP activists of Kannur (Kerala), to Vinod Kumars parents ... who was slayed BY CPM Terrorist on 1st December 2013...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Nair saab said:


> MODIjis condolence letter to Martyred BJP activists of Kannur (Kerala), to Vinod Kumars parents ... who was slayed BY CPM Terrorist on 1st December 2013...


Bad Photoshop job.Whoever did this has probably got no clue how the sarkari documents thing works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Muslims in Gujarat are happy, Congress creating Modi fear
*​*Mohammad Hashim Ansari, one of the oldest litigants in Ayodhya title suits, on Friday claimed Congress is creating fear of Narendra Modi among Muslims and the BJP leader needs the community's support to become prime minister.*
"Modi needs Muslims' full support to become prime minister of the country," Hashim said on the 21st anniversary of the demolition of Babri mosque. "Muslims in Gujarat are happy and wealthy," he said.

Mohammad Hashim Ansari and Narendra Modi

Hashim (92), who is fighting the legal battle since 1959, alleged that Congress is creating fear of Modi among the Muslims. "Congress is creating fear of Modi by saying that if he becomes the prime minister their will be consequences for the community," he said. *Muslims have supported Congress for over 50 years, but the party in return gifted the community a series of communal riots, he said.*

He also attacked the Muslim ministers in the Samajwadi party-led UP government and called them "powerless". *"Muslim ministers in the SP government are speechless and don't have any position in the party," he said. The SP government is following the path of Congress, which has "suppressed Muslims through riots", Hashim alleged.* 

*"Over 100 riots have taken place since the SP government took over the reigns of UP. The party is following the path the Congress, which suppressed Muslims by orchestrating riots," he said.
*
Muslims in Gujarat are happy, Congress creating Modi fear, says oldest litigant in Ayodhya case Mohammad Hashim Ansari : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

[media]409083012156907520[/media]


----------



## Parul

India Today-ORG post-poll survey gives BJP 4-0 victory over Congress : Elections, News - India Today


----------



## Echo_419

cloud_9 said:


> Bad Photoshop job.Whoever did this has probably got no clue how the sarkari documents thing works.



Kall bhot bada fun hai all the best 
JAI HIND



Flamingo said:


> India Today-ORG post-poll survey gives BJP 4-0 victory over Congress : Elections, News - India Today



Kall bhot bada fun hai all the best 
JAI HIND



Nair saab said:


> DO u know the murder ok K.T. Jaykrishnan Master he was the BJP Vice-president of Kerala ...
> 
> He was a School Teacher... he was brutally murdered while he was teaching in his class room in front of his 11 years old Students ...
> 
> Many students underwent psychological problems after seeing their teacher killed infront of them...
> 
> And CPM government in 2010 released all the Murderers from jail .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaindavaKeralam - MARTYR JAYAKRISHNAN MASTER LIVES IN THE HEARTS OF THOUSANDS HE LEFT BEHIND
> 
> 
> on 1st december just this week when BJP was taking rally on his death anniversary ... CPM killed another BJP youth Carder ...




Kall bhot bada fun hai all the best 
JAI HIND



CorporateAffairs said:


> Congress and communists bastar*****



Kall bhot bada fun hai all the best 
JAI HIND



Roybot said:


> *Muslims in Gujarat are happy, Congress creating Modi fear
> *​*Mohammad Hashim Ansari, one of the oldest litigants in Ayodhya title suits, on Friday claimed Congress is creating fear of Narendra Modi among Muslims and the BJP leader needs the community's support to become prime minister.*
> "Modi needs Muslims' full support to become prime minister of the country," Hashim said on the 21st anniversary of the demolition of Babri mosque. "Muslims in Gujarat are happy and wealthy," he said.
> 
> Mohammad Hashim Ansari and Narendra Modi
> 
> Hashim (92), who is fighting the legal battle since 1959, alleged that Congress is creating fear of Modi among the Muslims. "Congress is creating fear of Modi by saying that if he becomes the prime minister their will be consequences for the community," he said. *Muslims have supported Congress for over 50 years, but the party in return gifted the community a series of communal riots, he said.*
> 
> He also attacked the Muslim ministers in the Samajwadi party-led UP government and called them "powerless". *"Muslim ministers in the SP government are speechless and don't have any position in the party," he said. The SP government is following the path of Congress, which has "suppressed Muslims through riots", Hashim alleged.*
> 
> *"Over 100 riots have taken place since the SP government took over the reigns of UP. The party is following the path the Congress, which suppressed Muslims by orchestrating riots," he said.
> *
> Muslims in Gujarat are happy, Congress creating Modi fear, says oldest litigant in Ayodhya case Mohammad Hashim Ansari : North, News - India Today


Kall bhot bada fun hai all the best 
JAI HIND

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Today's Pradhanmantri episode was awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Echo_419 said:


> Kall bhot bada fun hai all the best
> JAI HIND
> 
> 
> 
> Kall bhot bada fun hai all the best
> JAI HIND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kall bhot bada fun hai all the best
> JAI HIND
> 
> 
> 
> Kall bhot bada fun hai all the best
> JAI HIND
> 
> 
> Kall bhot bada fun hai all the best
> JAI HIND

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


>



Yeh baat bhi tak hai 
Haat Milao yaar 
But seriously kal Jeet ke Anna mere sher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

WHat will happen in Delhi...waiting eagerly


----------



## Nair saab

$elf said:


> WHat will happen in Delhi...waiting eagerly



The Result is in my Avatar...



Echo_419 said:


> Yeh baat bhi tak hai
> Haat Milao yaar
> But seriously kal Jeet ke Anna mere sher



Jheet to hamari ho hogi Congress ne jisko loota haii us Garib Narayan ki seva karne ka mauka hame hi milega...



Android said:


> Today's Pradhanmantri episode was awesome



Although he didnt give much credit to Atalji... instead was very skeptical about the Nuclear test...

But indeed its shows the commitment of Atalji that he gave twice the orders for the test...

Its shows that BJP will never forget its promises and agenda ... if they had complete majority Atalji would have passed Anti-Cow slaughter bill and made Ram Mandir as well...

Atalji is needed the Best Pm India has ever had...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

What time should be expect the results to come in tomorrow guys? I'll have to put my alarm on. Gonna be in front of the telly whole day tomorrow!


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> What time should be expect the results to come in tomorrow guys? I'll have to put my alarm on. Gonna be in front of the telly whole day tomorrow!


Counting would start by 8 AM IST ...I think so Chikkappa  ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Counting would start by 8 AM IST ...I think so Chikkappa  ...


Kalla....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

I am more excited for tomorrow's election result rather than cricket match lol if I would have said the same to myself 2 years ago I would have thought of getting checked up for any mental disorder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

I have a Bad Felling we would loose Chattisgarh ...


----------



## Levina

Nair saab said:


> DO u know the murder ok K.T. Jaykrishnan Master he was the BJP Vice-president of Kerala ...
> 
> He was a School Teacher... he was brutally murdered while he was teaching in his class room in front of his 11 years old Students ...
> 
> Many students underwent psychological problems after seeing their teacher killed infront of them...
> 
> And CPM government in 2010 released all the Murderers from jail .
> 
> 
> HaindavaKeralam - MARTYR JAYAKRISHNAN MASTER LIVES IN THE HEARTS OF THOUSANDS HE LEFT BEHIND
> 
> 
> on 1st december just this week when BJP was taking rally on his death anniversary ... CPM killed another BJP youth Carder ...



Fine....post the reports....but please dont post pics of such brutal murders.I have to read every post of yours with my eyes half shut.


----------



## Iggy

I am surprised by the Rajasthan result.. I mean Gehlot was doing a decent job.. But I think so much hatred was against central government that people were showing their frustration by voting against congress..

Also surprised by the outcome in Chattisgarh.. Raman Singh was also doing a good job there.. I dont know why people decided against him..

@Nair saab, you forgot to mention that one of the criminal involved in Jayakrishnan Master's murder is the PTA president of the same school

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

seiko said:


> I am surprised by the Rajasthan result.. I mean Gehlot was doing a decent job.. But I think so much hatred was against central government that people were showing their frustration by voting against congress..
> 
> Also surprised by the outcome in Chattisgarh.. *Raman Singh* was also doing a good job there.. I dont know why people decided against him..
> 
> @Nair saab, you forgot to mention that one of the criminal involved in Jayakrishnan Master's murder is the PTA president of the same school


 
This puzzled me as well. I think he did a good job.

To the posters here, is it due to the security situation there? any explanation would be welcome



levina said:


> Fine....post the reports....but please dont post pics of such brutal murders.I have to read every post of yours with my eyes half shut.


 
I agree with you. at least not link the image and provide a url link with warning attached

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

I really hope Person like RAMAN Singh doesnt loose... or else I would loose hope on India and Development politics ...


----------



## Iggy

Nair saab said:


> I really hope Person like RAMAN Singh doesnt loose... or else I would loose hope on India and Development politics ...




May be this is the reason.. Sympathy votes!!

PHOTOS: Maoists kill top Congress leaders in Chhattisgarh Photo Gallery, Picture News Gallery - The Indian Express


----------



## Chronos

seiko said:


> May be this is the reason.. Sympathy votes!!
> 
> PHOTOS: Maoists kill top Congress leaders in Chhattisgarh Photo Gallery, Picture News Gallery - The Indian Express


 
So security situation and sympathy votes???


----------



## Levina

Ravi Nair said:


> I agree with you. at least not link the image and provide a url link with warning attached


Hes your friend...so why dont you tell him??


----------



## Nair saab

seiko said:


> May be this is the reason.. Sympathy votes!!
> 
> PHOTOS: Maoists kill top Congress leaders in Chhattisgarh Photo Gallery, Picture News Gallery - The Indian Express


Not only Sympathy due to their death... after their death ... Ajith Jogi became undisputed leader ... other then that Tribal Politics came in to play ... BJP is loosing in the Tribal areas of Bastar... which partly due to sympathy and Tribal man Ajith Jogi ...

anyways Chhattisgarh is again gonna be a Bemaru state ...

But game is still left now BJP- 44 and Congress- 42 ... lets see if BJP keeps ups the Lead...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> Hes your friend...so why dont you tell him??


 
Not my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Chgrah bjp 49 congress 40


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> Not only Sympathy due to their death... after their death ... Ajith Jogi became undisputed leader ... other then that Tribal Politics came in to play ... BJP is loosing in the Tribal areas of Bastar... which partly due to sympathy and Tribal man Ajith Jogi ...
> 
> anyways Chhattisgarh is again gonna be a Bemaru state ...
> 
> But game is still left now BJP- 44 and Congress- 42 ... lets see if BJP keeps ups the Lead...



Let's hope for the best 
Raman Singh & Shivraj will get 5 more years to modernise their states
I am impressed with Shivraj he is close to making MP Power surplus


----------



## KRAIT

Delhi -
BJP - 32
AAP - 28
*Other - 10*


----------



## peacekeeper

Chattisgarh bjp 49 congress 41
Current trend....


----------



## $elf

ye bjp ne dili mein daroo bant k thodi si lead le li hai

Iam an AAP supporter...don't underestimate the power of a common man 

ps Congress you are doomed...


----------



## Chronos

$elf said:


> ye bjp ne dili mein daroo bant k thodi si lead le li hai
> 
> Iam an AAP supporter...don't underestimate the power of a common man
> 
> ps Congress you are doomed...



AAP is a far better opposition than congress


----------



## Srinivas

$elf said:


> ye bjp ne dili mein daroo bant k thodi si lead le li hai
> 
> Iam an AAP supporter...don't underestimate the power of a common man
> 
> ps Congress you are doomed...




Nothing surprising considering that Delhi has higher number of graduate voters who rejected BJP and Congress on the basis of corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

Srinivas said:


> Nothing surprising considering that Delhi has higher number of graduate voters who rejected BJP and Congress on the basis of corruption.


youth played a very important role in AAP. 

BJP has slight lead just because of rallies of Modi. They don't deserve to lead and form a govt in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

$elf said:


> youth played a very important role in AAP.
> 
> BJP has slight lead just because of rallies of Modi. They don't deserve to lead and form a govt in Delhi.



All over India BJP is saying it is Modi's wave, But Delhi elections proved that Poeple are looking for corruption free Govt. and BJP is not one.

Anti incumbency played a major part , apart from scams occurred during UPA regime.

People vote based on local problems in assembly elections, Modi factor has nothing to do here .....


----------



## Bang Galore

$elf said:


> youth played a very important role in AAP.
> 
> BJP has slight lead just because of rallies of Modi. They don't deserve to lead and form a govt in Delhi.



Right now, it doesn't look like the BJP can form the government. Not unless they win 2 more seats at least


----------



## Srinivas

Bang Galore said:


> Right now, it doesn't look like the BJP can form the government. Not unless they win 2 more seats at least



Congress is ready to give support and AAP has set some terms for congress, I think there will be an agreement between the two parties.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Srinivas said:


> Congress is ready to give support and AAP has set some terms for congress, I think there will be an agreement between the two parties.



If AAP allies with Congress, they will lose all of their credibility. Not going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> Congress is ready to give support and AAP has set some terms for congress, I think there will be an agreement between the two parties.



It will be a political suicide for AAP to ally with either Congress or BJP! They will just end up being one hit wonder, should they collude with either of them!


----------



## Srinivas

kbd-raaf said:


> If AAP allies with Congress, they will lose all of their credibility. Not going to happen.



Politics dude ...... Politics !!!
If they believe that they can make the difference by forming Govt. they will set some conditions in Public domain and will take the support.



JanjaWeed said:


> It will be a political suicide for AAP to ally with either Congress or BJP! They will just end up being one hit wonder, should they collude with either of them!



Govt. will be their's , They will say we will make the difference by forming the Govt. and will take the support. Being in opposition will not make them better for the next 5 years. This is a wise move for them rather than allowing BJP.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Srinivas said:


> Politics dude ...... Politics !!!
> If they believe that they can make the difference by forming Govt. they will set some conditions in Public domain and will take the support.
> 
> 
> 
> Govt. will be their's , They will say we will make the difference by forming the Govt. and will take the support. Being in opposition will not make them better for the next 5 years. This is a wise move for them rather than allowing BJP.



We'll have to wait and see then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> Govt. will be their's , They will say we will make the difference by forming the Govt. and will take the support. Being in opposition will not make them better for the next 5 years. This is a wise move for them rather than allowing BJP.



That will defeat the whole object for AAP. Taking support from a party 'cause who AAP was founded to start with? AAP built its credibility by fighting mainstream political parties & their ideology. Taking support from those parties will mean compromising with their own ideology. Beware.. AAP's whole vore bank is anti-congress & anti-BJP. To ally with one of them will mean letting the voters down & compromising with the credibility. Since AAP is a new kid on the block... it is imperative that they safeguard their ideology & credibility till the the party stabilizes itself & strengthens it's base. To do that the party must be seen a different one from the rest!


----------



## Srinivas

Simple rule Dude ..... You can only make difference if you are in power, not sitting in Opposition.

One has to hit the nail straight away when it comes to getting into power and making a difference. If they perform well in the next 5 years they will get the votes of people anyway.

People voted for AAP not because of anti congress or anti BJP but based on anti Corruption.

Wise thing to do is get outside support from Congress and convey the message to the public that this Govt. is for anti corruption. People will accept.

Regarding the strengthening of party, being in Govt. will make easy for them.




JanjaWeed said:


> That will defeat the whole object for AAP. Taking support from a party 'cause who AAP was founded to start with? AAP built its credibility by fighting mainstream political parties & their ideology. Taking support from those parties will mean compromising with their own ideology. Beware.. AAP's whole vore bank is anti-congress & anti-BJP. To ally with one of them will mean letting the voters down & compromising with the credibility. Since AAP is a new kid on the block... it is imperative that they safeguard their ideology & credibility till the the party stabilizes itself & strengthens it's base. To do that the party must be seen a different one from the rest!


----------



## malgudi

Srinivas said:


> Politics dude ...... Politics !!!
> If they believe that they can make the difference by forming Govt. they will set some conditions in Public domain and will take the support.
> 
> 
> 
> Govt. will be their's , They will say we will make the difference by forming the Govt. and will take the support. Being in opposition will not make them better for the next 5 years. This is a wise move for them rather than allowing BJP.



Never. That will be suicidal for AAP. This is clearly an anti-congress wave, if they were to form any sort of alliance with Congress, it would be suicidal for the 2014 elections and will lose all credibility.


----------



## Srinivas

malgudi said:


> Never. That will be suicidal for AAP. This is clearly an anti-congress wave, if they were to form any sort of alliance with Congress, it would be suicidal for the 2014 elections and will lose all credibility.



Lets wait and see .....


----------



## KRAIT

$elf said:


> ye bjp ne dili mein daroo bant k thodi si lead le li hai
> Iam an AAP supporter...don't underestimate the power of a common man
> ps Congress you are doomed...


Few will go to BJP. They are planted in AAP.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> Simple rule Dude ..... You can only make difference if you are in power, not sitting in Opposition.
> 
> One has to hit the nail straight away when it comes to getting into power and making a difference. If they perform well in the next 5 years they will get the votes of people anyway.
> 
> People voted for AAP not because of anti congress or anti BJP but based on anti Corruption.
> 
> Wise thing to do is get outside support from Congress and convey the message to the public that this Govt. is for anti corruption. People will accept.
> 
> Regarding the strengthening of party, being in Govt. will make easy for them.



It would be as simple as that for any political party, but AAP. People voted AAP for a reason, & that is utter disdain towards existing political system. Running a govt with the support of either Congress or BJP will be not an easy task as you will be made to compromise on issues & policies. 

If you think Congress will just blindly support AAP & let them run the govt the way they want, you are highly mistaken. Congress will make AAP dance to their tune, while threat of taking back support looming all the time. On top of that AAP will be gagged against speaking ill about Congress...& AAP's whole political ideology is based on bringing the irregularities of other parties to the fore. Think...


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> It would be as simple as that for any political party, but AAP. People voted AAP for a reason, & that is utter disdain towards existing political system. Running a govt with the support of either Congress or BJP will be not an easy task as you will be made to compromise on issues & policies.
> 
> If you think Congress will just blindly support AAP & let them run the govt the way they want, you are highly mistaken. Congress will make AAP dance to their tune, while threat of taking back support looming all the time. On top of that AAP will be gagged against speaking ill about Congress...& AAP's whole political ideology is based on bringing the irregularities of other parties to the fore. Think...



Congress count is close to 8 and AAP needs 3 or 4 as of now. It is a numbers game at State level, center cannot dictate here.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

AAP is proudly gonna sit in the opposition...havent you guys watched it on news?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> Congress count is close to 8 and AAP needs 3 or 4 as of now. It is a numbers game at State level, center cannot dictate here.



You think central leadership will sit idle when Kejriwal will start raking up it's corruption scandals during general elections in 2014? or.. when Kejriwal starts undoing the wrongs by his predecessors in Delhi govt? Wishful thinking...


----------



## Chronos

I asked this question before, but did BJP retain chattisgarh?


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> You think central leadership will sit idle when Kejriwal will start raking up it's corruption scandals during general elections in 2014? or.. when Kejriwal starts undoing the wrongs by his predecessors in Delhi govt? Wishful thinking...



They have to face Center for establishing themselves as a strong party who can make difference and this time around seems UPA has little chances. It is a battle out there if AAP wants to make a difference they have to battle it out with Center.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> They have to face Center for establishing themselves as a strong party who can make difference and this time around seems UPA has little chances. It is a battle out there if AAP wants to make a difference they have to battle it out with Center.



& battling the same party on who's support their govt will be surviving?


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> & battling the same party on who's support their govt will be surviving?



AAP is not anti congress, AAP is anti corruption which is anti BJP and Congress.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> AAP is not anti congress, AAP is anti corruption which is anti BJP and Congress.



Exactly..for that they can't be seen as allied with any political party which falls under the purview of corruption & irregularities. How will they be able to target that party if they want to fight the sins committed by that party? Now.. don't tell me that Congress is free from all those evils!


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> Exactly..for that they can't be seen as allied with any political party which falls under the purview of corruption & irregularities. How will they be able to target that party if they want to fight the sins commuted by that party? Now.. don't tell me that Congress is free from all those evils!



This is not about revenge politics, this is about constructing a corruption free India. 

People did not vote for AAP so that it can fight BJP or Congress, but to give corruption free governance.
AAP will survive based on its governance in Delhi rather than fighting congress or BJP.

Priority here should be getting into power(let them play politics , this is democracy), making Delhi a corruption free state and then spread the ideology to the rest of India. This is the way a constructive party thinks.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> This is not about revenge politics, this is about constructing a corruption free India.
> 
> People did not vote for AAP so that it can fight BJP or Congress, but to give corruption free governance.
> AAP will survive based on its governance in Delhi rather than fighting congress or BJP.
> 
> Priority here should be getting into power(let them play politics , this is democracy), making Delhi a corruption free state and then spread the ideology to the rest of India. This is the way a constructive party thinks.



We are going around in circles. How will they fight corruption if they are supported by the corruptible?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> We are going around in circles. How will they fight corruption if they are supported by the corruptible?



This is politics and this is not absolute Zero sum game, the equations here have different set of laws.

To make the difference a party must be in power This is the ultimate thing in politics.
To get to the power, if they have to make an agreement with a party let it be .... not a problem, Their aim is to give corruption free Govt.(high priority) for 5 years if congress tries to arm twist AAP, AAP will fight it internally . There are ways and solutions in politics, Politics is a walk on thin line one has to be prepared to walk it when entering it.


----------



## Jason bourne

Pappu kuch bol rahahe Suno jaldi


----------



## $elf

throw dis italian family out of India asap


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> This is politics and this is not absolute Zero sum game, the equations here have different set of laws.
> 
> To make the difference a party must be in power This is the ultimate thing in politics.
> To get to the power, if they have to make an agreement with a party let it be .... not a problem, Their aim is to give corruption free Govt.(high priority) for 5 years if congress tries to arm twist AAP, AAP will fight it internally . There are ways and solutions in politics, Politics is a walk on thin line one has to be prepared to walk it when entering it.



Maybe AAP is not convinced with that logic... & they just issued a statement saying they will sit in the opposition!


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> Maybe AAP is not convinced with that logic... & they just issued a statement saying they will sit in the opposition!



Again .....It all depends on the numbers they get


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> Again .....It all depends on the numbers they get


Numbers are pretty much clear now as far as Delhi goes. Only way AAP can form govt is by taking help of the party, ideology & governance of which AAP despises the most.


----------



## Jason bourne

Pappu will do more aggressive campaign from now on he said today


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Pappu will do more aggressive campaign from now on he said today



Funny enough... he was doing his campaign right now in front of the media. Poor guy still doesn't get the message...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jason bourne said:


> Pappu will do more aggressive campaign from now on he said today


let me guess hes gonna bring his new italian & American cheerleaders and "experts"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Jason bourne said:


> Pappu will do more aggressive campaign from now on he said today


He is welcome anytime..
Very good signs for NaMo. :p


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> Numbers are pretty much clear now as far as Delhi goes. Only way AAP can form govt is by taking help of the party, ideology & governance of which AAP despises the most.



It is not that AAP despises Congress alone, if BJP is in power at the center then AAP should have fought BJP.

As a new party to establish itself, naturally they will target the party in the center .i.e congress.

Arvind Kejriwal is against the whole political set up of India that includes BJP, It appeared as if he is also unhappy with Indian democratic process as well , But then he entered politics and I hope he stays in the frame work of Indian democracy.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> It is not that AAP despises Congress alone, if BJP is in power at the center then AAP should have fought BJP.
> 
> As a new party to establish itself, naturally they will target the party in the center .i.e congress.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal is against the whole political set up of India that includes BJP, It appeared as if he is also unhappy with Indian democratic process as well , But then he entered politics and I hope he stays in the frame work of Indian democracy.



Precisely.. with the kind of ideology he has presented himself to the people, it will suicidal for him to hook up with the party with status-quo! Do you think he will get a breather moment he allies with either one political party or the other? He will be mullered by his adversaries & will be reminded of his promises & principles. If AAP projects itself as a party with difference, then they will have to prove that. They can only do it by being independent of any external influence by other opportunists.


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> Precisely.. with the kind of ideology he has presented himself to the people, it will suicidal for him to hook up with the party with status-quo! Do you think he will get a breather moment he allies with either one political party or the other? He will be mullered by his adversaries & will be reminded of his promises & principles. If AAP projects itself as a party with difference, then they will have to prove that. They can only do it by being independent of any external influence by other opportunists.



Why should AAP feel insecure when congress is a minority in Delhi state???

Politic party want ideals but getting to the power is a different ball game , is the difference.

If he waits for 5 years, i.e. next time corruption may not be the agenda and his ideology may not appeal to the people at that time he may not get the percentage of votes he got now.

Best thing is to grab the power and strengthen the ideology of his party. Any ideology with out power and strength will not survive for long how good it may be.


----------



## Jason bourne

Agar modi wave na hoti to kejriwal ka CM ban na tay tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> *Why should AAP feel insecure when congress is a minority in Delhi state???*
> 
> Politic party want ideals but getting to the power is a different ball game , is the difference.
> 
> If he waits for 5 years, i.e. next time corruption may not be the agenda and his ideology may not appeal to the people at that time he may not get the percentage of votes got now.
> 
> Best thing is to grab the power and strengthen the ideology of his party. Any ideology with out power and strength will not survive for long how good it may be.



Simple.... if he doesn't tow corruptible's line, support will be withdrawn & govt will collapse. Do you think Congress runs a charity to make others look good?


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> Simple.... if he doesn't tow corruptible's line, support will be withdrawn & govt will collapse. Do you think Congress runs a charity to make others look good?



Then he will go to elections and end the congress party in Delhi, simple as that. There are various ways to deal with threats in politics.
All one need is 'will to survive' and hit the opposition hard.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> Then he will go to elections or kill congress for ever by going public, simple as that. There are various ways to deal with threats in politics.
> All one need is 'will to survive' and hit the opposition hard.



How will you hit the opposition hard when the part of the same is holding the fort?


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> How will you hit the opposition hard when the part of the same is holding the fort?



Democracy and media!!!

Just like how Arvind Kejrewal came into political scene of Delhi.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> Democracy and media!!!
> 
> Just like how Arvind Kejrewal came into political scene of Delhi.



Rhetoric sounds good in theory, doesn't work in real world though. Kejriwal did not hitch his wagon on the back of any other entity to enter the political arena. Why would he take a piggyback ride with Congress when in effect his whole purpose is to fight kinda evil perpetrated by their ilk?


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> Rhetoric sounds good in theory, doesn't work in real world though. Kejriwal did not hitch his wagon on the back of any other entity to enter the political arena. Why would he take a piggyback ride with Congress when in effect his whole purpose is to fight kinda evil perpetrated by their ilk?



I think there is a misconception here,

Congress in Delhi state is different than congress at center. At state level Kejrewal is bigger than congress. It is all belief in oneself, if he can mobilize voters to vote for him based on common man ideology he should also be able to defend it.

Kejrewal came with an Ideology and with out power that too at correct time, his ideology may not survive.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> I think there is a misconception here,
> 
> *Congress in Delhi state is different than congress at center.* At state level Kejrewal is bigger than congress. It is all belief in oneself, if he can mobilize voters to vote for him based on common man ideology he should also be able to defend it.
> 
> Kejrewal came with an Ideology and with out power that too at correct time, his ideology may not survive.



Is that what you really think? Good luck with your conviction...


----------



## Soumitra

Arvind Kejriwal has held the press conference where he has clearly said he will be a constructive opposition. He will not ally with BJP or Cong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> Is that what you really think? Good luck with your conviction...


 State level political equations are different than politics at the center. Just like General elections differ to Assembly elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> State level political equations are different than politics at the center. Just like General elections differ to Assembly elections.



Thank God.. AAP doesn't think in similar lines. Rather they stuck to what I have been trying to get through to you. Did you not listen to Kejriwal's press address?


----------



## Srinivas

JanjaWeed said:


> Thank God.. AAP doesn't think in similar lines. Rather they stuck to what I have been trying to get through to you. Did you not listen to Kejriwal's press address?



Lets see if BJP and congress let this AAP party to survive till next elections. I think it is a wrong move.

People will forget once a politician is not in power. Delhi is an urban center where educated lot helped AAP, remaining major regions in India do not vote based on corruption and anti corruption will not make any sense until an example is made by coming to power in Delhi, *"One must always ride on opposition for good cause, should not be afraid of it"*.

Based on the latest developments in New Delhi I can safely say AAP will be confined to Delhi and BJP or Congress will make sure of it.

The mood of people changes every 2 or 3 years and every time AAP going against Govt. and protesting will not make sense to the people with time.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Srinivas said:


> Lets see if BJP and congress let this AAP party to survive till next elections. I think it is a wrong move.
> 
> People will forget once a politician is not in power. Delhi is an urban center where educated lot helped AAP, remaining major regions in India do not vote based on corruption and anti corruption will not make any sense until an example is made.
> 
> Based on the latest developments in New Delhi I can safely say AAP will be confined to Delhi and BJP or Congress will make sure of it.
> 
> The mood of people changes every 2 or 3 years and every time AAP going against Govt. and protesting will not make sense to the people with time.



What's good for the goose is good for the gander. Who am I or you to disagree with their decision? Afterall they did remarkably well for a first timer within short span of time. They must be doing something right...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Srinivas said:


> Politics dude ...... Politics !!!
> If they believe that they can make the difference by forming Govt. they will set some conditions in Public domain and will take the support.
> 
> 
> 
> Govt. will be their's , They will say we will make the difference by forming the Govt. and will take the support. Being in opposition will not make them better for the next 5 years. This is a wise move for them rather than allowing BJP.



Even govt is theirs, congress will have a major say as they can pull out anytime, they can be such a bully that might lead to reelection.


----------



## Srinivas

Dash said:


> Even govt is theirs, congress will have a major say as they can pull out anytime, they can be such a bully that might lead to reelection.



Then that time AAP will sweep the polls because of sympathy, right !!!!


----------



## Dash

Srinivas said:


> Then that time AAP will sweep the polls because of sympathy, right !!!!



Then whats the point of going at the first place?, Here there are chances that they might loose some sets for supporting congress at the first place, its a possibility.


----------



## Srinivas

Dash said:


> Then whats the point of going at the first place?, Here there are chances that they might loose some sets for supporting congress at the first place, its a possibility.



Please go through my posts in the thread


----------



## Dash

Srinivas said:


> Please go through my posts in the thread



I actually did, but not all, anyway its time for some drinks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Good governance matters, India Inc on assembly poll results - The Times of India

*"Congress has been shown the door for poor political leadership and unconvincing approach to corruption," said businesswoman Kiran Mazumdar Shaw in a stern message as the poll results pouring in showed rout-like situation for the party in at least three states.*

Industry chamber Assocham said: "Election results in the assembly elections have thrown a clear message: It is the quality of governance which matters at the end of the day".

Impressed with Aam Aadmi Party's (AAP) "amazing" debut, Shaw said, "people want corruption free politics based on transparency and responsibility".

She tweeted that AAP and Arvind Kejriwal and have walked the talk on clean politics and tasted success as a result.

According to Assocham, all credit goes to Indian voters who have solely voted for governance brushing aside the traditional issues of caste and religion.

Political party that delivers on governance would actually remain relevant, it noted.

"Certainly, the voter may not understand the complexities of economics, but he/she reacts rather strongly if his/her purchasing power is curtailed by inflation," Assocham secretary general D S Rawat said.

PHD Chamber of Commerce & Industry said that inflation has definitely played on voters mind, as there has been price rise in vegetables and essential commodities, leading to a paradigm shift in voters mindsets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## energym




----------



## JanjaWeed

​Unprecedented hammering. Wonder what caused it?


----------



## Jason bourne

Market near all time high rupee 5 months low


----------



## deckingraj

Srinivas said:


> Lets see if BJP and congress let this AAP party to survive till next elections. I think it is a wrong move.
> People will forget once a politician is not in power. Delhi is an urban center where educated lot helped AAP, remaining major regions in India do not vote based on corruption and anti corruption will not make any sense until an example is made by coming to power in Delhi, "One must always ride on opposition for good cause, should not be afraid of it".
> Based on the latest developments in New Delhi I can safely say AAP will be confined to Delhi and BJP or Congress will make sure of it.
> The mood of people changes every 2 or 3 years and every time AAP going against Govt. and protesting will not make sense to the people with time.



Just think why people like you or I may have voted for them...wasn't it that they were promising to bring in a government style not offered by any political alternative that you or i know??

What difference would there be when they also form a post poll alliance with parties against whom them campaigned so hard?? They have won 28 seats for god sake and their elected representatives can do lot of work and prove their mettle, no??...In fact IMHO it is good if they sit in opposition...this will give them much needed experience as well!!

I think the biggest victory of AAP is

- Political parties now very well know that middle class is going to come out and vote.
- People are going to vote on issues of development, corruption and price rise... No longer people are going to be fooled by last minute well-fare programs or can be divided by religion/caste etc.
- AAP party has cut ice with so called lower class as well. This in my eyes is the biggest slap on both BJP and Congress. I hope they have learned a good lesson out of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Biggest contribution of AAP is that all the parties will now atleast think twice before giving tickets to criminals. AAP may or, may not repeat this performance in coming elections but they surely have brought the change they wanted to. Candidates with cleaner image will come to Assemblies and thats a welcome change. Both Congress and BJP will give a substantial push to take AAP out of equation but AAP has already succeeded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress embarrassed as its own MPs seek trust vote over Telangana*

*



Hyderabad:

Click to expand...

*


> In a new and humiliating blow for the Congress, six of its parliamentarians have said the union government must take a trust vote. The law-makers, all from Andhra Pradesh, want to embarrass the party over its decision to split Andhra Pradesh and carve out the region of Telangana as India's 29th state.
> 
> The six MPs have written to the Lok Sabha speaker, Meira Kumar, seeking a no-confidence vote for "the union council of ministers" which last week said that the new Telangana state will have 10 districts. (Read letter)
> 
> Those who've signed the letter are trying to galvanize support among other members of Parliament who are opposed to the bifurcation of Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> Any move to bring a no-confidence motion requires the support of about 50 MPs or roughly 10% of the Lok Sabha.
> 
> Since it first announced state-hood for Telangana in 2009, the Congress has been whip-lashed by angry protests from the two other regions of Andhra Pradesh who are opposed to the division largely because of concerns over the sharing of water, power and other resources.
> 
> Rayalaseema and Coastal Andhra with their 13 districts will form the residuary state. For 10 years, Hyderabad, the booming IT hub at the heart of Telangana, will be a shared capital between the old and new states.
> 
> Andhra Pradesh, with its 42 parliamentary seats, is strategically crucial for the national election, due by May. Telangana will have 17. The Congress hopes to sweep the region because of its decision to sanction statehood.
> Congress embarrassed as its own MPs seek trust vote over Telangana | NDTV.com



_lol... even congressis don't trust Congress any more. They wan't to bring down their own government! _


----------



## IndoUS

If AAP is not willing to form an alliance with BJP or Congress, then I am confused as to how they will decide on the governing of Delhi. BJP and AAP don't have majority so unless AAP joins hand with one of the party it will be pretty hard of them.


----------



## Android

The reason AAP wasn't able to get majority was it failed to convince Muslims it was a b team of bjp despite doing several minority appeasement stunts


----------



## Puchtoon

Pakistani @*DawnNewsPk* says modi effect is mediocre to negative HAHAHA panic panic LOL rightwing hoopla busted


----------



## Srinivas

deckingraj said:


> Just think why people like you or I may have voted for them...wasn't it that they were promising to bring in a government style not offered by any political alternative that you or i know??
> 
> What difference would there be when they also form a post poll alliance with parties against whom them campaigned so hard?? They have won 28 seats for god sake and their elected representatives can do lot of work and prove their mettle, no??...In fact IMHO it is good if they sit in opposition...this will give them much needed experience as well!!
> 
> I think the biggest victory of AAP is
> 
> - Political parties now very well know that middle class is going to come out and vote.
> - People are going to vote on issues of development, corruption and price rise... No longer people are going to be fooled by last minute well-fare programs or can be divided by religion/caste etc.
> - AAP party has cut ice with so called lower class as well. This in my eyes is the biggest slap on both BJP and Congress. I hope they have learned a good lesson out of this.




Valid points, But AAP won in Delhi because of literacy rate and graduates who voted for them, if they want their ideology to survive and also want to to spread to other regions of India, they have to rule and make an example/statement. Ideology with out strength and power will not survive for long.


----------



## deckingraj

Srinivas said:


> Valid points, *But AAP won in Delhi because of literacy rate and graduates who voted for them*, if they want their ideology to survive and also want to to spread to other regions of India, they have to rule and make an example/statement. Ideology with out strength and power will not survive for long.



The fact that they have cut across middle class as well as lower class gives a different inclination. Anyhow as of now doesn't look like AAP is going to sit anywhere..so let's wait as to what Delhi is upto!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

@JanjaWeed @Android @Marxist @blood @ @GURU DUTT @CorporateAffairs @Flamingo@utraash @StormShadow @WAR-rior @eowyn @KRAIT @Janmejay @Gautam @Dash@kaykay @Truth Finder @adwityagrata @Roybot


*BJP has decided to Rewrite its Target Beyond 272 which was earlier set by the Party... Going for a aggressive Door to Door campaigning in 11 states ... And attacking UPA in all fronts...*









The Bharatiya Janata Party has sharpened its final countdown to the general elections of next year. Party CEO and president -* Narendra Modi and Rajnath Singh - have revised the target upward to beyond the magic figure of 272, deciding to focus on 11 states in the north and central zone of the country so as to form the next government.*

In the four states where results were declared on Sunday, the BJP got 408 of the 590 seats. The party leadership now wants to ride carry this momentum forward into the general elections.

*"Our aim is to first cross the 272 mark and hold public rallies to take across the voters our message for good governance, anticorruption agenda and enrolling new voters," party president Rajnath Singh told Mail Today.*

It is learnt that the party's prime ministerial candidate and poster boy *Narendra Modi now wants the BJP to not only target the nearly 72 parliamentary seats in these four states, but extend the momentum over the nation's entire northern and central zones.*

Rajnath Singh and Narendra Modi

*Top party sources confirmed the 11 states where BJP will be entering in an aggressive poll mode beginning early January next year are Bihar, Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Delhi, Rajasthan, Haryana, Punjab, Himachal, Gujarat and Maharashtra. These 11 states together have 293 LS seats, and the BJP hopes that the pace picked up in the Assembly polls will get it very close to the half-way mark of 272 in Parliament.*

*Leading from the front is Modi himself, who has set a virtual "mission impossible" for himself - to sweep Gujarat and get 26 out of 26 LS seats for BJP, confirmed a top party insider to Mail Today on Wednesday. In a similar vein, the Madhya Pradesh Assembly results have encouraged the state party leadership to fix a similar target - 29 out 29 - there as well.* BJP general secretary Ananth Kumar sees the momentum in BJP as similar to the wave of the 1977 elections. "A north India poll phenomenon is ready to strike in the Lok Sabha polls next year where we are aiming to repeat what we did then, that is make the Congress under Indira Gandhi sweat in the Hindi heartland of north and central India," he told Mail Today. *"If the latest Assembly results are any indicator, then we are going all out in Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh and the entire northern region up to Jammu," Kumar said. The party top brass has decided to go full swing with its three-fold strategy, hints party chief Rajnath Singh.*

In 1977, Morarji Desai emerged as the first non-Congress PM at the helm of a Janata Party administration.

The party is aiming high in Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, particularly in the former where Rajnath's own leadership is facing the test to get the state back in the BJP's kitty. "*We are aiming to score over 50 per cent in UP and Bihar, which makes at least 60-70 seats out of 120," said Kumar.* Top party sources said Modi and Singh have already made Bihar a priority, specially after the split with Nitish Kumar. *In Maharashtra, the saffron party is ready to have a soft alliance with either the Raj Thackeray-led MNS or Uddhav Thackeray-led Shiv Sena. "We can then sweep Maharashtra and with SAD in Punjab, we will try to make the most in northern areas," Kumar added.*

*Party sources also added that the leadership is not leaving out the North-East, especially Assam and Arunachal, in its new poll agenda of a "Strong BJP and Extended NDA" to neutralise the Trinamool Congress effect in Bengal.*

Congress and BJP decode '13 impact on 2014

The resurgence of the BJP in Delhi and its sweeping victory in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan and Chhattisgarh have raised an inevitable question - will the 2013 Assembly results have any impact on the 2014 Lok Sabha polls?

Experts say the results point to a strong anti-Congress wave across the nation. A hopeful BJP, riding strong on the so-called Modi wave, has expressed confidence that the party's clear victory in the polls bode well for 2014.

The Indira Gandhi-led Congress government was virtually routed in the 1977 general elections.

"Though our performance in Delhi has been a little off the mark, we have realised that many people in Delhi voted for a new idea. The undercurrent in the state was in favour of the new political party. However, the scenario is different at the national level. A reading of people's moods indicates that they want Narendra Modi as the next PM," said former Delhi mayor Arti Mehra.

The Congress and its supporters, however, are quick to cite past trends to negate any idea of the results affecting the 2014 verdict.

"In 1998, the Congress won in Delhi and Rajasthan but was defeated in the 1999 general elections; similarly, the BJP won in Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh in 2003, but was defeated in 2004. This proves that a state election victory may not necessarily translate into a win in the Lok Sabha polls," Congress leader Kiran Walia said. "Besides, six months is long time.

The BJP and AAP's attitude in Delhi is already irresponsible and unethical - neither wants to form a government. There have been minority governments at the Centre, so why do they want to burden Delhi with re-election? Is it because they promised the moon and now realise that they won't be able to deliver?" she added.


 http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/bjp-2014-lok-sabha-win-plan-north-zone-central-zone-narendra-modi-rajnath-singh/1/328662.html

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Janmejay

Nair saab said:


> @JanjaWeed @Android @Marxist @blood @ @GURU DUTT @CorporateAffairs @Flamingo@utraash @StormShadow @WAR-rior @eowyn @KRAIT @Janmejay @Gautam @Dash@kaykay @Truth Finder @adwityagrata @Roybot
> 
> 
> *BJP has decided to Rewrite its Target Beyond 272 which was earlier set by the Party... Going for a aggressive Door to Door campaigning in 11 states ... And attacking UPA in all fronts...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bharatiya Janata Party has sharpened its final countdown to the general elections of next year. Party CEO and president -* Narendra Modi and Rajnath Singh - have revised the target upward to beyond the magic figure of 272, deciding to focus on 11 states in the north and central zone of the country so as to form the next government.*
> 
> In the four states where results were declared on Sunday, the BJP got 408 of the 590 seats. The party leadership now wants to ride carry this momentum forward into the general elections.
> 
> *"Our aim is to first cross the 272 mark and hold public rallies to take across the voters our message for good governance, anticorruption agenda and enrolling new voters," party president Rajnath Singh told Mail Today.*
> 
> It is learnt that the party's prime ministerial candidate and poster boy *Narendra Modi now wants the BJP to not only target the nearly 72 parliamentary seats in these four states, but extend the momentum over the nation's entire northern and central zones.*
> 
> Rajnath Singh and Narendra Modi
> 
> *Top party sources confirmed the 11 states where BJP will be entering in an aggressive poll mode beginning early January next year are Bihar, Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Delhi, Rajasthan, Haryana, Punjab, Himachal, Gujarat and Maharashtra. These 11 states together have 293 LS seats, and the BJP hopes that the pace picked up in the Assembly polls will get it very close to the half-way mark of 272 in Parliament.*
> 
> *Leading from the front is Modi himself, who has set a virtual "mission impossible" for himself - to sweep Gujarat and get 26 out of 26 LS seats for BJP, confirmed a top party insider to Mail Today on Wednesday. In a similar vein, the Madhya Pradesh Assembly results have encouraged the state party leadership to fix a similar target - 29 out 29 - there as well.* BJP general secretary Ananth Kumar sees the momentum in BJP as similar to the wave of the 1977 elections. "A north India poll phenomenon is ready to strike in the Lok Sabha polls next year where we are aiming to repeat what we did then, that is make the Congress under Indira Gandhi sweat in the Hindi heartland of north and central India," he told Mail Today. *"If the latest Assembly results are any indicator, then we are going all out in Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh and the entire northern region up to Jammu," Kumar said. The party top brass has decided to go full swing with its three-fold strategy, hints party chief Rajnath Singh.*
> 
> In 1977, Morarji Desai emerged as the first non-Congress PM at the helm of a Janata Party administration.
> 
> The party is aiming high in Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, particularly in the former where Rajnath's own leadership is facing the test to get the state back in the BJP's kitty. "*We are aiming to score over 50 per cent in UP and Bihar, which makes at least 60-70 seats out of 120," said Kumar.* Top party sources said Modi and Singh have already made Bihar a priority, specially after the split with Nitish Kumar. *In Maharashtra, the saffron party is ready to have a soft alliance with either the Raj Thackeray-led MNS or Uddhav Thackeray-led Shiv Sena. "We can then sweep Maharashtra and with SAD in Punjab, we will try to make the most in northern areas," Kumar added.*
> 
> *Party sources also added that the leadership is not leaving out the North-East, especially Assam and Arunachal, in its new poll agenda of a "Strong BJP and Extended NDA" to neutralise the Trinamool Congress effect in Bengal.*
> 
> Congress and BJP decode '13 impact on 2014
> 
> The resurgence of the BJP in Delhi and its sweeping victory in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan and Chhattisgarh have raised an inevitable question - will the 2013 Assembly results have any impact on the 2014 Lok Sabha polls?
> 
> Experts say the results point to a strong anti-Congress wave across the nation. A hopeful BJP, riding strong on the so-called Modi wave, has expressed confidence that the party's clear victory in the polls bode well for 2014.
> 
> The Indira Gandhi-led Congress government was virtually routed in the 1977 general elections.
> 
> "Though our performance in Delhi has been a little off the mark, we have realised that many people in Delhi voted for a new idea. The undercurrent in the state was in favour of the new political party. However, the scenario is different at the national level. A reading of people's moods indicates that they want Narendra Modi as the next PM," said former Delhi mayor Arti Mehra.
> 
> The Congress and its supporters, however, are quick to cite past trends to negate any idea of the results affecting the 2014 verdict.
> 
> "In 1998, the Congress won in Delhi and Rajasthan but was defeated in the 1999 general elections; similarly, the BJP won in Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh in 2003, but was defeated in 2004. This proves that a state election victory may not necessarily translate into a win in the Lok Sabha polls," Congress leader Kiran Walia said. "Besides, six months is long time.
> 
> The BJP and AAP's attitude in Delhi is already irresponsible and unethical - neither wants to form a government. There have been minority governments at the Centre, so why do they want to burden Delhi with re-election? Is it because they promised the moon and now realise that they won't be able to deliver?" she added.
> 
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/bjp-2014-lok-sabha-win-plan-north-zone-central-zone-narendra-modi-rajnath-singh/1/328662.html


,ambitious targets,just hope and prey for B
jp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

One last concerted effort is needed to topple Congress out of power. Its not going to be easy, especially with so many regional players in fray, but its doable.

If and when BJP/NDA comes to power, they need to hold their ground for next couple of terms and keep the Congressi scourge out of power. This can only be done with good governance and a strong economy to match. The real hard work for BJP and its allies will start after the election, and that will be to convince the public to keep voting for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

After 4-0 drubbing, Congress wants rollback of 'costly' decisions ahead of 2014 Lok Sabha polls | NDTV.com

Will somebody please tell these Congressis that the real cause of their defeat was the *endless corruption scandals and the not the subsidy*. Subsidy cap on cooking gas cylinders and the hike in fuel prices was a good move by Chidu. The economy will be hit if they undo this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Nair saab said:


> @JanjaWeed @Android @Marxist @blood @ @GURU DUTT @CorporateAffairs @Flamingo@utraash @StormShadow @WAR-rior @eowyn @KRAIT @Janmejay @Gautam @Dash@kaykay @Truth Finder @adwityagrata @Roybot
> 
> 
> *BJP has decided to Rewrite its Target Beyond 272 which was earlier set by the Party... Going for a aggressive Door to Door campaigning in 11 states ... And attacking UPA in all fronts...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bharatiya Janata Party has sharpened its final countdown to the general elections of next year. Party CEO and president -* Narendra Modi and Rajnath Singh - have revised the target upward to beyond the magic figure of 272, deciding to focus on 11 states in the north and central zone of the country so as to form the next government.*
> 
> In the four states where results were declared on Sunday, the BJP got 408 of the 590 seats. The party leadership now wants to ride carry this momentum forward into the general elections.
> 
> *"Our aim is to first cross the 272 mark and hold public rallies to take across the voters our message for good governance, anticorruption agenda and enrolling new voters," party president Rajnath Singh told Mail Today.*
> 
> It is learnt that the party's prime ministerial candidate and poster boy *Narendra Modi now wants the BJP to not only target the nearly 72 parliamentary seats in these four states, but extend the momentum over the nation's entire northern and central zones.*
> 
> Rajnath Singh and Narendra Modi
> 
> *Top party sources confirmed the 11 states where BJP will be entering in an aggressive poll mode beginning early January next year are Bihar, Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Delhi, Rajasthan, Haryana, Punjab, Himachal, Gujarat and Maharashtra. These 11 states together have 293 LS seats, and the BJP hopes that the pace picked up in the Assembly polls will get it very close to the half-way mark of 272 in Parliament.*
> 
> *Leading from the front is Modi himself, who has set a virtual "mission impossible" for himself - to sweep Gujarat and get 26 out of 26 LS seats for BJP, confirmed a top party insider to Mail Today on Wednesday. In a similar vein, the Madhya Pradesh Assembly results have encouraged the state party leadership to fix a similar target - 29 out 29 - there as well.* BJP general secretary Ananth Kumar sees the momentum in BJP as similar to the wave of the 1977 elections. "A north India poll phenomenon is ready to strike in the Lok Sabha polls next year where we are aiming to repeat what we did then, that is make the Congress under Indira Gandhi sweat in the Hindi heartland of north and central India," he told Mail Today. *"If the latest Assembly results are any indicator, then we are going all out in Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh and the entire northern region up to Jammu," Kumar said. The party top brass has decided to go full swing with its three-fold strategy, hints party chief Rajnath Singh.*
> 
> In 1977, Morarji Desai emerged as the first non-Congress PM at the helm of a Janata Party administration.
> 
> The party is aiming high in Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, particularly in the former where Rajnath's own leadership is facing the test to get the state back in the BJP's kitty. "*We are aiming to score over 50 per cent in UP and Bihar, which makes at least 60-70 seats out of 120," said Kumar.* Top party sources said Modi and Singh have already made Bihar a priority, specially after the split with Nitish Kumar. *In Maharashtra, the saffron party is ready to have a soft alliance with either the Raj Thackeray-led MNS or Uddhav Thackeray-led Shiv Sena. "We can then sweep Maharashtra and with SAD in Punjab, we will try to make the most in northern areas," Kumar added.*
> 
> *Party sources also added that the leadership is not leaving out the North-East, especially Assam and Arunachal, in its new poll agenda of a "Strong BJP and Extended NDA" to neutralise the Trinamool Congress effect in Bengal.*
> 
> Congress and BJP decode '13 impact on 2014
> 
> The resurgence of the BJP in Delhi and its sweeping victory in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan and Chhattisgarh have raised an inevitable question - will the 2013 Assembly results have any impact on the 2014 Lok Sabha polls?
> 
> Experts say the results point to a strong anti-Congress wave across the nation. A hopeful BJP, riding strong on the so-called Modi wave, has expressed confidence that the party's clear victory in the polls bode well for 2014.
> 
> The Indira Gandhi-led Congress government was virtually routed in the 1977 general elections.
> 
> "Though our performance in Delhi has been a little off the mark, we have realised that many people in Delhi voted for a new idea. The undercurrent in the state was in favour of the new political party. However, the scenario is different at the national level. A reading of people's moods indicates that they want Narendra Modi as the next PM," said former Delhi mayor Arti Mehra.
> 
> The Congress and its supporters, however, are quick to cite past trends to negate any idea of the results affecting the 2014 verdict.
> 
> "In 1998, the Congress won in Delhi and Rajasthan but was defeated in the 1999 general elections; similarly, the BJP won in Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh in 2003, but was defeated in 2004. This proves that a state election victory may not necessarily translate into a win in the Lok Sabha polls," Congress leader Kiran Walia said. "Besides, six months is long time.
> 
> The BJP and AAP's attitude in Delhi is already irresponsible and unethical - neither wants to form a government. There have been minority governments at the Centre, so why do they want to burden Delhi with re-election? Is it because they promised the moon and now realise that they won't be able to deliver?" she added.
> 
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/bjp-2014-lok-sabha-win-plan-north-zone-central-zone-narendra-modi-rajnath-singh/1/328662.html



well i guess its the real thing now and i guess this time aroun BJP needs to be more vigilant and gresssive than ever before it needs to plug all the loopoles in the way and stop its mebers from making stupid claims and hillarious blaberring in front of media as this time around church , arab nations, CIA and paid media will throw all they have got for congress and will use all the dirty tricks in the game and that means all still we have to be carefull about the congeressies in beurocracy and other govt organizationjs who will stop at nothing to spew filth on BJP and NaMo in perticular as its a battle for there existence now cause if NDA comes to power this time they will be temped to settle all the scores hope things fall into plces this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janmejay

@Nair saab,you are from which state?


----------



## Nair saab

Janmejay said:


> ,ambitious targets,just hope and prey for B
> jp



Congress is all set to Break up...

1.Half a dozen MPs of Congress from Seema Andhra Pradesh moved a No Confidence Motion against their own party in Lok Sabha. They might either resign or might be suspended anytime now.

2. Mani Shankar Aiyyer, an important Congress leader and former Union Cabinet Minister slammed Manmohan Singh and said he wasn’t half as sure as last time that Congress would win.


Allies are loosing confident...


1. NCP chief Sharad Pawar, said Congress leadership is not decisive.NCP is a key Congress ally.

2. Another key UPA ally said it would reconsider its decision and would most likely go alone in 2014 polls and contest all 14 seats in Jharkhand than a pre poll alliance with Congress.

3. JDU which was Thinking of a alliance with Congress has pulled its hands and doesnt want any ties with Congress.

4. National conference leaders are already rethinking on the alliance.



Janmejay said:


> @Nair saab,you are from which state?


Originally from kerala... but now a Mumbaikar Maharashtrian ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

IndoCarib said:


> After 4-0 drubbing, Congress wants rollback of 'costly' decisions ahead of 2014 Lok Sabha polls | NDTV.com
> 
> Will somebody please tell these Congressis that the real cause of their defeat was the *endless corruption scandals and the not the subsidy*. Subsidy cap on cooking gas cylinders and the hike in fuel prices was a good move by Chidu. *The economy will be hit if they undo this.*



Since when has the Congress started caring about that

Their morale seems to have hit rock bottom. One last push is needed to demolish this shipwreck of a government.

Congress set to lose 2014, predicts party veteran Mani Shankar Aiyar | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Janmejay

[quote="Nair saab, post: 5023826, member: 34517Originally from kerala... but now a Mumbaikar Maharashtrian ... [/quote]
what is bjp position in maharashtra?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> *BJP has decided to Rewrite its Target Beyond 272 which was earlier set by the Party... Going for a aggressive Door to Door campaigning in 11 states ... And attacking UPA in all fronts...*



They had to do that. Aim for more than required. At least you can hope that the target can be achieved. BJP must not get complacent due to recent results & needs to start from scratch. Rigorous campaigning is needed to ouster grand old corrupt party from the face of Indian politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Janmejay said:


> [quote="Nair saab, post: 5023826, member: 34517Originally from kerala... but now a Mumbaikar Maharashtrian ...


what is bjp position in maharashtra?[/quote]
BJP would get good seats ... But the Problem is with Shiv Sena and MNS... If they both dont come together with BJP congress and NCP would likely get more seats...

Modiji is confused on weather of Dumping Shiv Sena and going with MNS or Going with Shiv sena itself...

Any way he trying his level best to bring Both Thakrey brothers together and making a Alliance with MNS, BJP and SS ... 

If all 3 come together then we will sweep election... winning all the seats...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> After 4-0 drubbing, Congress wants rollback of 'costly' decisions ahead of 2014 Lok Sabha polls | NDTV.com
> 
> Will somebody please tell these Congressis that the real cause of their defeat was the *endless corruption scandals and the not the subsidy*. Subsidy cap on cooking gas cylinders and the hike in fuel prices was a good move by Chidu. The economy will be hit if they undo this.




Don't care what they do as long as they stick to Rahul Gandhi as the face of their campaign & their prospective PM candidate!


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't care what they do as long as they stick to Rahul Gandhi as the face of their campaign & their prospective PM candidate!


I have heard news of Rahul taking PM post in january and retiring Mannu ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> I have heard news of Rahul taking PM post in january and retiring Mannu ...



Wont change a thing! Too less of a time to make any impression. All they will be doing is blame MMS for every wrong thing that has happened during UPA's tenure... Infact they have already started that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Wont change a thing! Too less of a time to make any impression. All they will be doing is blame MMS for every wrong thing that has happened during UPA's tenure... Infact they have already started that!


I can tell u one thing Political Future of Rahul is lost... Better he re-appear his HSC exams and try to find a small Job in government office before UPA looses power...

nahi to may 2014 ke baad vo bhi nahi milega 

*Narendra Modi top topic in Facebook this year, ahead of Sachin Tendulkar, iPhone 5s*

*




*


*Narendra Modi top topic in Facebook this year, ahead of Sachin Tendulkar, iPhone 5s - Indian Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> I can tell u one thing Political Future of Rahul is lost... Better he re-appear his HSC exams and try to find a small Job in government office before UPA looses power...
> 
> nahi to may 2014 ke baad vo bhi nahi milega






If you go by Ram Jetmalani... while everyone is required to disclose their personal assets, Rahul Gandhi should be asked to disclose his intellectual asset.... & he is not even fit to be a office clerk!..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> @JanjaWeed @Android @Marxist @blood @ @GURU DUTT @CorporateAffairs @Flamingo@utraash @StormShadow @WAR-rior @eowyn @KRAIT @Janmejay @Gautam @Dash@kaykay @Truth Finder @adwityagrata @Roybot
> 
> 
> *BJP has decided to Rewrite its Target Beyond 272 which was earlier set by the Party... Going for a aggressive Door to Door campaigning in 11 states ... And attacking UPA in all fronts...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bharatiya Janata Party has sharpened its final countdown to the general elections of next year. Party CEO and president -* Narendra Modi and Rajnath Singh - have revised the target upward to beyond the magic figure of 272, deciding to focus on 11 states in the north and central zone of the country so as to form the next government.*
> 
> In the four states where results were declared on Sunday, the BJP got 408 of the 590 seats. The party leadership now wants to ride carry this momentum forward into the general elections.
> 
> *"Our aim is to first cross the 272 mark and hold public rallies to take across the voters our message for good governance, anticorruption agenda and enrolling new voters," party president Rajnath Singh told Mail Today.*
> 
> It is learnt that the party's prime ministerial candidate and poster boy *Narendra Modi now wants the BJP to not only target the nearly 72 parliamentary seats in these four states, but extend the momentum over the nation's entire northern and central zones.*
> 
> Rajnath Singh and Narendra Modi
> 
> *Top party sources confirmed the 11 states where BJP will be entering in an aggressive poll mode beginning early January next year are Bihar, Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Delhi, Rajasthan, Haryana, Punjab, Himachal, Gujarat and Maharashtra. These 11 states together have 293 LS seats, and the BJP hopes that the pace picked up in the Assembly polls will get it very close to the half-way mark of 272 in Parliament.*
> 
> *Leading from the front is Modi himself, who has set a virtual "mission impossible" for himself - to sweep Gujarat and get 26 out of 26 LS seats for BJP, confirmed a top party insider to Mail Today on Wednesday. In a similar vein, the Madhya Pradesh Assembly results have encouraged the state party leadership to fix a similar target - 29 out 29 - there as well.* BJP general secretary Ananth Kumar sees the momentum in BJP as similar to the wave of the 1977 elections. "A north India poll phenomenon is ready to strike in the Lok Sabha polls next year where we are aiming to repeat what we did then, that is make the Congress under Indira Gandhi sweat in the Hindi heartland of north and central India," he told Mail Today. *"If the latest Assembly results are any indicator, then we are going all out in Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh and the entire northern region up to Jammu," Kumar said. The party top brass has decided to go full swing with its three-fold strategy, hints party chief Rajnath Singh.*
> 
> In 1977, Morarji Desai emerged as the first non-Congress PM at the helm of a Janata Party administration.
> 
> The party is aiming high in Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, particularly in the former where Rajnath's own leadership is facing the test to get the state back in the BJP's kitty. "*We are aiming to score over 50 per cent in UP and Bihar, which makes at least 60-70 seats out of 120," said Kumar.* Top party sources said Modi and Singh have already made Bihar a priority, specially after the split with Nitish Kumar. *In Maharashtra, the saffron party is ready to have a soft alliance with either the Raj Thackeray-led MNS or Uddhav Thackeray-led Shiv Sena. "We can then sweep Maharashtra and with SAD in Punjab, we will try to make the most in northern areas," Kumar added.*
> 
> *Party sources also added that the leadership is not leaving out the North-East, especially Assam and Arunachal, in its new poll agenda of a "Strong BJP and Extended NDA" to neutralise the Trinamool Congress effect in Bengal.*
> 
> Congress and BJP decode '13 impact on 2014
> 
> The resurgence of the BJP in Delhi and its sweeping victory in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan and Chhattisgarh have raised an inevitable question - will the 2013 Assembly results have any impact on the 2014 Lok Sabha polls?
> 
> Experts say the results point to a strong anti-Congress wave across the nation. A hopeful BJP, riding strong on the so-called Modi wave, has expressed confidence that the party's clear victory in the polls bode well for 2014.
> 
> The Indira Gandhi-led Congress government was virtually routed in the 1977 general elections.
> 
> "Though our performance in Delhi has been a little off the mark, we have realised that many people in Delhi voted for a new idea. The undercurrent in the state was in favour of the new political party. However, the scenario is different at the national level. A reading of people's moods indicates that they want Narendra Modi as the next PM," said former Delhi mayor Arti Mehra.
> 
> The Congress and its supporters, however, are quick to cite past trends to negate any idea of the results affecting the 2014 verdict.
> 
> "In 1998, the Congress won in Delhi and Rajasthan but was defeated in the 1999 general elections; similarly, the BJP won in Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh in 2003, but was defeated in 2004. This proves that a state election victory may not necessarily translate into a win in the Lok Sabha polls," Congress leader Kiran Walia said. "Besides, six months is long time.
> 
> The BJP and AAP's attitude in Delhi is already irresponsible and unethical - neither wants to form a government. There have been minority governments at the Centre, so why do they want to burden Delhi with re-election? Is it because they promised the moon and now realise that they won't be able to deliver?" she added.
> 
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/bjp-2014-lok-sabha-win-plan-north-zone-central-zone-narendra-modi-rajnath-singh/1/328662.html



Every sane indian should vote for BJP and encourage others to vote for it 
If they want to put india back on development path

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dash

Roybot said:


> One last concerted effort is needed to topple Congress out of power. Its not going to be easy, especially with so many regional players in fray, but its doable.
> 
> If and when BJP/NDA comes to power, they need to hold their ground for next couple of terms and keep the Congressi scourge out of power. This can only be done with good governance and a strong economy to match. The real hard work for BJP and its allies will start after the election, and that will be to convince the public to keep voting for them.



They need opt for some Congressi strategy too. Talking especially about villages and small towns in India, congressi is bureaucratic,businessmen friendly. and these guys literally control the small towns I am talking about. They need to take them into confidence too. Else Congressi root is very strong to be uprooted.


----------



## IndoCarib

BBC News - India's Anna Hazare begins new anti-corruption fast

This time he should not give in to congress tactics to break his fast. *Something drastic should happen.* A strong anti congress message will be delivered across the masses right in time for gen lections.


----------



## KRAIT

Liked the term Party CEO Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

*Interesting*

BJP had lost the tribal belt of CG (South+North), (BJP-17, Cong-24), the huge OBC vote of central CG rescued a sinking ship





No modi effect ?


----------



## Nair saab

LOL Over-Confident Khujiliwala ...


*Arvind Kejriwal to challenge Narendra Modi on his home turf in 2014 Lok Sabha polls*

*New Delhi:* Encouraged with its spectacular performance in Delhi elections, Arvind Kejriwal-led Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) wants to contest all the Lok Sabha seats from Gujarat to forge a challenge to BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi in his home state.

According to sources, the strategy is to confine Modi to Gujarat so that his visits to other states are severely curtailed.

AAP has already set up committees in 309 districts of the country with an aim to contest 2014 Lok Sabha elections. AAP leaders are going to meet soon to chalk out a strategy for upcoming general elections, said the sources.

Although it is still not clear how many seats AAP will its candidates in upcoming parliamentary elections, but the party's Karnataka unit has already announced that it will field candidates for all 28 Lok Sabha seats in the state.

The main challenge before Kejriwal is that he does not have a nationwide network. While AAP reaped the harvest of people's anger against Congress in Delhi, it will have to face a tried and tested leader like Narendra Modi in the Lok Sabha polls.

Modi's popularity ratings are no doubt on the upswing and Kejriwal is yet to find his bearings in the national popularity ratings.

AAP may impress people in Haryana, western Uttar Pradesh and Delhi, but to meet the phalanx of BJP supporters in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan and Gujarat seems to be a tough challenge for the one-year-old party.

By defeating three-time Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit by a huge margin of 22,000 votes, Kejriwal has now realised the strength of "people's power".

The activist-turned politician has got indirect support from Jammu and Kashmir Chief Minister Omar Abdullah, who had tweeted on Sunday that "newcomers" in politics "should not be taken lightly".

Kejriwal feels that the common man does not have a clear acceptable alternative at present and therefore, voters are caught between the Congress and the BJP. People are frustrated after several leaders from both these national parties were found involved in wrongdoings, he says.


REVEALED: Arvind Kejriwal to challenge Narendra Modi on his home turf in 2014 Lok Sabha polls - daily.bhaskar.com



Puchtoon said:


> *Interesting*
> 
> BJP had lost the tribal belt of CG (South+North), (BJP-17, Cong-24), the huge OBC vote of central CG rescued a sinking ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No modi effect ?




LOL ... But BJP too did a Brilliant political game in Chhattisgarsh taking a leaf out of Congress book ... Just go through this... 

*Helping script Raman Singh's win: Dalit priests, a chopper and 19 seats*

*Helping script Raman Singh's win: Dalit priests, a chopper and 19 seats - Indian Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Will work with Narendra Modi if he becomes the PM : Condeleza Rice

US will work with Narendra Modi if he becomes PM: Condoleezza Rice Politics News Videos-IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> LOL Over-Confident Khujiliwala ...
> 
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal to challenge Narendra Modi on his home turf in 2014 Lok Sabha polls*




Lagta hai Kejriwal ko kuch jyada hi kujli ho gayi state elections ke baad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Lol a bit too over confident Imo. But I'm betting BJP strategists have been taking them seriously. 

AAP have once chance to come out strong for their national debut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Roybot said:


> One last concerted effort is needed to topple Congress out of power. Its not going to be easy, especially with so many regional players in fray, but its doable.
> 
> If and when BJP/NDA comes to power, they need to hold their ground for next couple of terms and keep the Congressi scourge out of power. This can only be done with good governance and a strong economy to match. The real hard work for BJP and its allies will start after the election, and that will be to convince the public to keep voting for them.




If AAP debuts at the National level, then BJP has every chance to come to power as AAP will derail Congress votes especially the minority votebank. AAP is another pseudo-socialist party looking at the Delhi elections manifesto. As you said, BJP need to stay for next couple of terms with development agenda to boost the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> One last concerted effort is needed to topple Congress out of power. Its not going to be easy, especially with so many regional players in fray, but its doable.
> 
> If and when BJP/NDA comes to power, they need to hold their ground for next couple of terms and keep the Congressi scourge out of power. This can only be done with good governance and a strong economy to match. The real hard work for BJP and its allies will start after the election, and that will be to convince the public to keep voting for them.


 
You simply do not comprehend the evilness of Congress.

It may take them another 15 years to get back into power, but by god they will do it.

Even if it means selling Arunachal Pradesh to China.

But they won't, because NE states vote for them


----------



## WAR-rior

Sashan said:


> If AAP debuts at the National level, then BJP has every chance to come to power as AAP will derail Congress votes especially the minority votebank. AAP is another pseudo-socialist party looking at the Delhi elections manifesto. As you said, BJP need to stay for next couple of terms with development agenda to boost the economy.


Why call it pseudo. I wud say its a socialist party and the name itself translated in hindi proves it. Also, i deem all those foolish who think socialism is bad for the growth of economy. Just like no religion is bad but becomes one when practiced in a malicious manner, even political ideology catch the same path. 

Arvind Kejriwal's Socialism is modern in nature and to much extent attacks the evils of capitalism. Its a perfect mix of segregation of capitalism and socialism to where one should belong to. Today the biggest problem is socialist areas are tackled with capitalism and capitalist arena is tried to be lured with socialism. All bhasad. AAP is the party who will in the future untangle this bhasad. 

But now its time to test Modi. AAP will be a good alternative in Opposition for some years now. But only AAP should be in opposition and no pappu party please otherwise same old blame bullshit, leg pulling, all chutiyagiri which common Indian has been fedup for long time. High time we get this change.


----------



## Sashan

WAR-rior said:


> Why call it pseudo. I wud say its a socialist party and the name itself translated in hindi proves it. Also, i deem all those foolish who think socialism is bad for the growth of economy. Just like no religion is bad but becomes one when practiced in a malicious manner, even political ideology catch the same path.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal's Socialism is modern in nature and to much extent attacks the evils of capitalism. Its a perfect mix of segregation of capitalism and socialism to where one should belong to. Today the biggest problem is socialist areas are tackled with capitalism and capitalist arena is tried to be lured with socialism. All bhasad. AAP is the party who will in the future untangle this bhasad.
> 
> But now its time to test Modi. AAP will be a good alternative in Opposition for some years now. But only AAP should be in opposition and no pappu party please otherwise same old blame bullshit, leg pulling, all chutiyagiri which common Indian has been fedup for long time. High time we get this change.



His socialism is modern in nature or not, I have seen just one economic policy of his - his opposition to FDI in retail in Delhi as part of his Delhi elections manifesto though he is claiming he will simplify the licensing for businesses. I would want to see what else he is going to oppose. 

You need economic growth to support Socialist policy. For that, we all know reforms, infrastructure improvement and providing ease of business policy is the way for growth. Else there will not be much difference between him and Sonia except maybe on the corruption part.

His Delhi elections manifesto reeks of subsidies and usual vote catching stuff like a section for betterment of muslims, water,road and usual stuff for slums and nothing against illegal slums. 

I would wait until he publishes his Lok Sabha elections manifesto before I pass judgement on him. 

Modi is standing on developmental plank and so deserves a chance. AAP can wait in line.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## deckingraj

Nair saab said:


> LOL Over-Confident Khujiliwala ...
> *Arvind Kejriwal to challenge Narendra Modi on his home turf in 2014 Lok Sabha polls*


Now this is taking it too far...By confining Modi to Gujarat are they planning to harm India??..Whom they think they are going to help by denting BJP votes?? Do they want a hung parliament after hung assembly?? Man this news has honestly pissed me off!!

I believe it is high time someone should tell Kejriwal that even people who supported him in Delhi said they will vote for BJP in national elections...Anyhow i know whom i have to cast my vote and i am sure any sane person is also thinking in the same manner...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> LOL Over-Confident Khujiliwala ...
> 
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal to challenge Narendra Modi on his home turf in 2014 Lok Sabha polls*
> 
> *New Delhi:* Encouraged with its spectacular performance in Delhi elections, Arvind Kejriwal-led Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) wants to contest all the Lok Sabha seats from Gujarat to forge a challenge to BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi in his home state.
> 
> According to sources, the strategy is to confine Modi to Gujarat so that his visits to other states are severely curtailed.
> 
> AAP has already set up committees in 309 districts of the country with an aim to contest 2014 Lok Sabha elections. AAP leaders are going to meet soon to chalk out a strategy for upcoming general elections, said the sources.
> 
> Although it is still not clear how many seats AAP will its candidates in upcoming parliamentary elections, but the party's Karnataka unit has already announced that it will field candidates for all 28 Lok Sabha seats in the state.
> 
> The main challenge before Kejriwal is that he does not have a nationwide network. While AAP reaped the harvest of people's anger against Congress in Delhi, it will have to face a tried and tested leader like Narendra Modi in the Lok Sabha polls.
> 
> Modi's popularity ratings are no doubt on the upswing and Kejriwal is yet to find his bearings in the national popularity ratings.
> 
> AAP may impress people in Haryana, western Uttar Pradesh and Delhi, but to meet the phalanx of BJP supporters in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan and Gujarat seems to be a tough challenge for the one-year-old party.
> 
> By defeating three-time Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit by a huge margin of 22,000 votes, Kejriwal has now realised the strength of "people's power".
> 
> The activist-turned politician has got indirect support from Jammu and Kashmir Chief Minister Omar Abdullah, who had tweeted on Sunday that "newcomers" in politics "should not be taken lightly".
> 
> Kejriwal feels that the common man does not have a clear acceptable alternative at present and therefore, voters are caught between the Congress and the BJP. People are frustrated after several leaders from both these national parties were found involved in wrongdoings, he says.
> 
> 
> REVEALED: Arvind Kejriwal to challenge Narendra Modi on his home turf in 2014 Lok Sabha polls - daily.bhaskar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... But BJP too did a Brilliant political game in Chhattisgarsh taking a leaf out of Congress book ... Just go through this...
> 
> *Helping script Raman Singh's win: Dalit priests, a chopper and 19 seats*
> 
> *Helping script Raman Singh's win: Dalit priests, a chopper and 19 seats - Indian Express*




Aaja sale jhadu pe jhadu lagenga  AK is getting over ambitious uska politicle carrier short he aab aab agar dubara delhi me bhi election Honga to bhi BJP ane vali he ..dekhlena gujrat me to no chance... Uski party k adhhe workers ye news sun k hi party chhon denge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

If Election Again happens BJP will more seats... Khujliwala is just testing his luck too much...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

digvijay singh is the reason behind MP loss - congress leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> If Election Again happens BJP will more seats... Khujliwala is just testing his luck too much...



The euphoric response of AAP people will be their mistake. They are needed to contest the elections as they eatup Congress's vote. However BJP should ensure to get its 3 % back in next election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> LOL Over-Confident Khujiliwala ...
> 
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal to challenge Narendra Modi on his home turf in 2014 Lok Sabha polls*
> 
> *New Delhi:* Encouraged with its spectacular performance in Delhi elections, Arvind Kejriwal-led Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) wants to contest all the Lok Sabha seats from Gujarat to forge a challenge to BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi in his home state.
> 
> According to sources, the strategy is to confine Modi to Gujarat so that his visits to other states are severely curtailed.
> 
> AAP has already set up committees in 309 districts of the country with an aim to contest 2014 Lok Sabha elections. AAP leaders are going to meet soon to chalk out a strategy for upcoming general elections, said the sources.
> 
> Although it is still not clear how many seats AAP will its candidates in upcoming parliamentary elections, but the party's Karnataka unit has already announced that it will field candidates for all 28 Lok Sabha seats in the state.
> 
> The main challenge before Kejriwal is that he does not have a nationwide network. While AAP reaped the harvest of people's anger against Congress in Delhi, it will have to face a tried and tested leader like Narendra Modi in the Lok Sabha polls.
> 
> Modi's popularity ratings are no doubt on the upswing and Kejriwal is yet to find his bearings in the national popularity ratings.
> 
> AAP may impress people in Haryana, western Uttar Pradesh and Delhi, but to meet the phalanx of BJP supporters in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan and Gujarat seems to be a tough challenge for the one-year-old party.
> 
> By defeating three-time Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit by a huge margin of 22,000 votes, Kejriwal has now realised the strength of "people's power".
> 
> The activist-turned politician has got indirect support from Jammu and Kashmir Chief Minister Omar Abdullah, who had tweeted on Sunday that "newcomers" in politics "should not be taken lightly".
> 
> Kejriwal feels that the common man does not have a clear acceptable alternative at present and therefore, voters are caught between the Congress and the BJP. People are frustrated after several leaders from both these national parties were found involved in wrongdoings, he says.
> 
> 
> REVEALED: Arvind Kejriwal to challenge Narendra Modi on his home turf in 2014 Lok Sabha polls - daily.bhaskar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... But BJP too did a Brilliant political game in Chhattisgarsh taking a leaf out of Congress book ... Just go through this...
> 
> *Helping script Raman Singh's win: Dalit priests, a chopper and 19 seats*
> 
> *Helping script Raman Singh's win: Dalit priests, a chopper and 19 seats - Indian Express*




To much overconfident Arvind has become 
My only concern is that without any previous experience how will he govern whichever place he wins in elections

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> To much overconfident Arvind has become
> My only concern is that without any previous experience how will he govern whichever place he wins in elections



Looks like Kejriwal is more keen on sitting in the opposition even if his party gets majority. 'cause once he starts governing... he can not accuse & ask questions. Infact he will be asked questions... & I am not really sure how will they be able to handle that. Sitting in the opposition & protesting is one thing.. but practicing what he has preached is another!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Look now Neither Kujliwala nor AAP cares about Anna Hazare... Are People not seeing this... Kejriwal used Anna and he is a A$$hole...


----------



## GURU DUTT

Nair saab said:


> Look now Neither Kujliwala nor AAP cares about Anna Hazare... Are People not seeing this... Kejriwal used Anna and he is a A$$hole...


common nair saab let the people judge it themselfs we shall see how the so called "flag bearers of jan lok pal bill" support anna and his mission of irradicating corruption in india 

we indians are more or less like sheep and keep locking for a "gadaria/sheperd"

looks like it was anna then and now its kejriwaal wo suna hai na "matlabi yaar kiske kaam nikla aur khiske"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Kumar bishbas challenged arun jetly lok sabha chu av delhi se ladke dikhao :0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Kejirwal has gone mad!!!....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> Kumar bishbas challenged arun jetly lok sabha chu av delhi se ladke dikhao :0


I bet this AAP wont even win in Delhi again after so much of arrogance ...

This Little prick Kumar Vishwas ... Used to run behind Modiji and BJP to get some attention ...











While Arvind Kejriwal celebrates his victory in Jantar Mantar ground (despite being a distant 2nd in delhi ) a woman has got gangraped in New Delhi which is Kejriwal ' s constituency

Earlier when Sheila was CM Kejriwal used to do a lot of protests blaming her for the rape.

Now there is no CM in Delhi for which kejriwal himself is partially responsible . Why no protest now?
We're all those protests drama?
What is he doing to get justice for that woman other than celebrating?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Kumar vishwas will fight against rahul gandhi most probably.....

aap will help modi win in 2014..... lets face it....a clean party is the need of the hour...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Kumar bishbas challenged arun jetly lok sabha chu av delhi se ladke dikhao :0



But if the rumours are to be believed Kumar Vishwas will fight Pappu...

*



AAP hints at Kumar Vishwas-Rahul Gandhi clash in LS polls

Click to expand...

*


> After making an impressive debut in Delhi, the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) on Wednesday said it will contest Lok Sabha elections with hints thrown that one of its leaders Kumar Vishwas contesting against Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> AAP convener Arvind Kejriwal also appealed to "honest" people from all spheres and political parties, including Congress and BJP, to join the party in the fight against corruption.
> 
> Addressing a public meeting at Jantar Mantar in Delhi on Wednesday to mark the party's victory in assembly elections in Delhi in which it got 28 seats becoming the second largest party, Kejriwal, however, did not say in how many states and seats AAP would contest Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> Kejriwal said they would need more funds to contest Lok Sabha elections and urged people to donate generously.
> 
> "This fight (assembly election) could not be fought without your donations. We will now contest Lok Sabha polls and request you to donate generously," said Kejriwal.
> 
> Manish Sisodia, who won from Patparganj assembly seat in Delhi, said party member Kumar Vishwas can contest Lok Sabha elections against Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> 
> Indian Elections 2014: All about BJP & Narendra Modi | Page 66


----------



## Soumitra

and maybe Kejriwal will fight Modi in his lok sabha constituency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> and maybe Kejriwal will fight Modi in his lok sabha constituency



He should try his luck against Sonia Gandhi. He could cause an upset!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

I think the reason why BJP is not forming a govt in Delhi is that it suits them to have Delhi and Loksabha elections together. AAP's resources will be spread thin while BJP will not make the same mistake of underestimating them. 

The only way AAP can form a govt in Delhi is through Congress support and the day they do that Kejriwal will be finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

A new entrant may have energy and may appeal based on novelty factor but the old hand will beat them with experience

I remember a story I read about an old bull and a new one. 

There was a farm where a new bull had come. He joked to the old bull "see I am the new bull that the farmer has brought because you can't do the work. I can impregnate all the cows in no time."

The old bull listened and said "you are young and you have high energy but I also have experience. Let us work together." The young bull was arrogant and he said "I do not need any help from you. I am the superior one here."

The old bull said "Lets have a race. If you win I will retire but if you lose I will be the stud bull" The arrogant young one said "OK you old one. Since I know I will win I allow you to start the race first. I will follow you after one minute"

The old bull started the race. After 1 minute the new bull started running after the old bull. Suddenly the farmer came and he saw the old bull running and the new bull trying to catch him. He took out his gun and shot the young bull and said *"Dammit this is the 3rd gay bull I got this month"*


----------



## kya_haal_hai

remove congress......loot liya mere desh ko ache se  

BC saleey congressi tattey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> He should try his luck against Sonia Gandhi. He could cause an upset!



Arvind has become way more confident 
Challenging modi on his home turf & winning is not an easy task 
My biggest worry is that AAP in LS polls don't eat into BJP's vote share 
& CONG takes advantage of it 
Though there are just 4-5 months left 
He cannot do much in that time 
Establishing a national base is not an easy thing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kya_haal_hai

Echo_419 said:


> Arvind has become way more confident
> Challenging modi on his home turf & winning is not an easy task
> My biggest worry is that AAP in LS polls don't eat into BJP's vote share
> & CONG takes advantage of it
> Though there are just 4-5 months left
> He cannot do much in that time
> Establishing a national base is not an easy thing


AAP volunteers are increasing in heavy numbers fyi

These are the people who're fed up of pappu and fekku politics 

i support AAP!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Arvind has become way more confident
> Challenging modi on his home turf & winning is not an easy task
> My biggest worry is that AAP in LS polls don't eat into BJP's vote share
> & CONG takes advantage of it
> Though there are just 4-5 months left
> He cannot do much in that time
> Establishing a national base is not an easy thing



AAP doesn't realize... but it's in a classic catch22 situation with the kind of mandate they got in Delhi. Neither they have an opportunity to prove people with their governance, nor by being an effective opposition. This hype will fizzle out come 2014 national elections. All their top honchos are local to Delhi.. & did a rigorous campaign for Delhi elections. But can they replicate the same nationwide? I think not. 'cause it needs huge resources, logistics & foots on the ground. It's not going to be Delhi like in every other part of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

Nair saab said:


> Look now Neither Kujliwala nor AAP cares about Anna Hazare... Are People not seeing this... Kejriwal used Anna and he is a A$$hole...




They already announced that they are going to meet Anna...By the way....We understand why you angry...ha ha

Anyways...Anna tried did toooo bad with Kejriwal....He tried to undermine him many times...dint work...AAP should forget anna


----------



## Echo_419

kya_haal_hai said:


> AAP volunteers are increasing in heavy numbers fyi
> 
> These are the people who're fed up of pappu and fekku politics
> 
> i support AAP!



You know what I also support AAP
They have valid concerns that is correct
But what about experience
Let's get real here
What experience the AAP has got while dealing with the bureaucracy,judiciary,inner workings of the country
That is my point let the AAP sit in opposition for a few years
Gain some experience on how to run the system then try
Ab Bhai Ji AAP hi Batao
What Administrative experience has Arvind as compared to Mr modi who has ruled Guj for 15 years & has Guj a economic powerhouse
Nada
Yes he is an IITIAN but the knowledge gained there won't help here


I can also give you eg of things which are impposible in his Delhi manifesto


----------



## kya_haal_hai

Echo_419 said:


> You know what I also support AAP
> They have valid concerns that is correct
> But what about experience
> Let's get real here
> What experience the AAP has got while dealing with the bureaucracy,judiciary,inner workings of the country
> That is my point let the AAP sit in opposition for a few years
> Gain some experience on how to run the system then try
> Ab Bhai Ji AAP hi Batao
> What Administrative experience has Arvind as compared to Mr modi
> Nada
> Yes he is an IITIAN but the knowledge gained there won't help here
> 
> 
> I can also give you eg


Are u aware that ex congress and BJP mla's are also in AAP team?


----------



## Echo_419

kya_haal_hai said:


> Are u aware that ex congress and BJP mla's are also in AAP team?



No I am foreign to that matter 
But you are gonna answer my question or not 
& just read my post again I edited something's


----------



## Echo_419

doublemaster said:


> They already announced that they are going to meet Anna...By the way....We understand why you angry...ha ha
> 
> Anyways...Anna tried did toooo bad with Kejriwal....He tried to undermine him many times...dint work...AAP should forget anna



↑
AAP volunteers are increasing in heavy numbers fyi

These are the people who're fed up of pappu and fekku politics

i support AAP!
You know what I also support AAP
They have valid concerns that is correct
But what about experience
Let's get real here
What experience the AAP has got while dealing with the bureaucracy,judiciary,inner workings of the country
That is my point let the AAP sit in opposition for a few years
Gain some experience on how to run the system then try
Ab Bhai Ji AAP hi Batao
What Administrative experience has Arvind as compared to Mr modi who has ruled Guj for 15 years & has Guj a economic powerhouse
Nada
Yes he is an IITIAN but the knowledge gained there won't help here


I can also give you eg of things which are impposible in his Delhi manifesto


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress MP says Modi’s impact on voters led to party’s rout*



> Admitting the impact of BJP Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi on voters, rebel Congress MP Rao Inderjit Singh has said that the Congress witnessed debacle in Assembly polls in the four States due to it.
> 
> The MP from Gurgaon said Modi’s “tangible charisma would reveal itself more conspicuously during the coming Lok Sabha polls as BJP was discernibly leaping toward climax.”
> 
> Rao told reporters on Tuesday that while the outcome of the Delhi polls would influence the Haryana Assembly elections in a big way, the electorate of the State, unlike Delhi, was expected to give a clear mandate to a single party other than the Congress.
> 
> He said the charisma of Congress chief Sonia Gandhi and that party’s star campaigner Rahul Gandhi was on the “wane”, and added that Modi’s rising popularity also influenced their electioneering in Delhi adversely.
> 
> He also asked AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal to form Government in Delhi with the help of Congress and fulfill the promises made to the people.
> 
> He was, however, quick to remark that if elections were to be held again, AAP could lose some support.
> 
> Regarding his own endeavours in the present political scenario in the State, Rao, who heads apolitical Haryana Insaaf Manch, said he was working to provide a strong alternative to the Congress in Haryana.
> 
> Earlier, he had made it clear that he will not contest any future elections on Congress ticket.
> 
> Congress MP says Modi’s impact on voters led to party’s rout | Niti Central



_There you go... now even a congressi admits the fact!_


----------



## kya_haal_hai

Echo_419 said:


> You know what I also support AAP
> They have valid concerns that is correct
> But what about experience
> Let's get real here
> What experience the AAP has got while dealing with the bureaucracy,judiciary,inner workings of the country
> That is my point let the AAP sit in opposition for a few years
> Gain some experience on how to run the system then try
> Ab Bhai Ji AAP hi Batao
> What Administrative experience has Arvind as compared to Mr modi who has ruled Guj for 15 years & has Guj a economic powerhouse
> Nada
> Yes he is an IITIAN but the knowledge gained there won't help here
> 
> 
> I can also give you eg of things which are impposible in his Delhi manifesto



Bhai Modi for PM

Kejriwal for CM


----------



## kya_haal_hai

PAKISTANSUPERPOWER said:


> ACCEPT ALLAH SAW AND MOVE TO SAFE HAVEN PAKISTAN AND BE FREE OF SLUM IN INDIA


Are we eligible for 72 virgins?


----------



## Nair saab

Soumitra said:


> and maybe Kejriwal will fight Modi in his lok sabha constituency


Hahaha Thats Just a statement ... Arvind wont ever dare to Contest against Modiji ... especially in Gujarat lol...

If he looses his political career is finished ... forget about contesting against Modiji in Gujarat... He cant even win against Dr.Harshvardhan in Delhi...

Kejriwal won against Shiela Dixit in New Delhi seat with a Margin of 22,000 votes while

Dr.Harshvardhan won in Krishna Nagar with a Margin of over 45,000 votes he got 69,222 votes... and AAP candidate got just 17500 votes...


----------



## Nair saab

doublemaster said:


> They already announced that they are going to meet Anna...By the way....We understand why you angry...ha ha
> 
> Anyways...Anna tried did toooo bad with Kejriwal....He tried to undermine him many times...dint work...AAP should forget anna


Look I have faced lot of AAPtards on social media ... and your numbers dont even match upto 5% of Hindu Nationalist on internet ...

Hindu Nationalist are way stronger then any Party or politics in India... Our Strength is Niether Modini nor any other leader... Our Strength is our Ideology ... which ur Joke pal or your Jokers cant ever match ...

and BTW the slogan you use of Bharat Mata ki Jai actually belongs to Us... 

Even in that all your AAP members specially non-Hindu members refrain from using it ... But all of Us Hindu Nationalist among us proudly say Bharat Mata ki Jai ....


----------



## Star Wars

With the re-election for Delhi , most of the AAP leaders will be focused on campaigning in Delhi in next 6 months than really focusing on national issues ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> Look I have faced lot of AAPtards on social media ... and your numbers dont even match upto 5% of Hindu Nationalist on internet ...
> 
> Hindu Nationalist are way stronger then any Party or politics in India... Our Strength is Niether Modini nor any other leader... Our Strength is our Ideology ... which ur Joke pal or your Jokers cant ever match ...
> 
> and BTW the slogan you use of Bharat Mata ki Jai actually belongs to Us...
> 
> Even in that all your AAP members specially non-Hindu members refrain from using it ... But all of Us Hindu Nationalist among us proudly say Bharat Mata ki Jai ....



Agar Pistol se kam chal raha hai 
Toh Topp nahi lain chaiye 
I have met white few of them myself & when I debated about AAP with them after few minutes they lost
Most of the people on net supporting AAP have never been in the past politically active 
Do they have a simple mantra BJP CONG chor hai AAP is a revolution 
Try to educate them first about how AAP is bad & BJP is good 
Use Experince & his promises in Delhi elections 
Like the 700 litters of free water every month 
Mein Kya Iski baarat Mein Gaya hu Jo 
Muje free Mein pain dega


----------



## Nair saab

Echo_419 said:


> Agar Pistol se kam chal raha hai
> Toh Topp nahi lain chaiye
> I have met white few of them myself & when I debated about AAP with them after few minutes they lost
> Most of the people on net supporting AAP have never been in the past politically active
> Do they have a simple mantra BJP CONG chor hai AAP is a revolution
> Try to educate them first about how AAP is bad & BJP is good
> Use Experince & his promises in Delhi elections
> Like the 700 litters of free water every month
> Mein Kya Iski baarat Mein Gaya hu Jo
> Muje free Mein pain dega




Arvind Kejriwal 

Yesterday - Delhi has defeated BJP 
Today - Delhi has given mandate to BJP


Five main promises of AAP which cannot be fulfilled - I am looking for answers from AAP fans

1. Commando force for women - Not possible as Delhi Police or any other CPO is not under Delhi govt.

2. 50% cut in electricity rates - Not possible as AAP has cleverly added "after CAG audit" - no CAG audit can take place for the discoms

3. Janlokpal Bill - Not possible as Janlokpal can only be enacted by the Parliament 

4. 700 litres of free water daily - Not possible as again AAP has cleverly added - after stopping theft of water - now how will water theft be stopped 

5. Better health and education - already delhi has good mcd and govt. schools providing free education, uniforms, stationery, mid-day meals, scholarships; already Delhi has the best medical care with number of govt. hospitals and the quality has improved very much ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> Arvind Kejriwal
> 
> Yesterday - Delhi has defeated BJP
> Today - Delhi has given mandate to BJP
> 
> 
> Five main promises of AAP which cannot be fulfilled - I am looking for answers from AAP fans
> 
> 1. Commando force for women - Not possible as Delhi Police or any other CPO is not under Delhi govt.
> 
> 2. 50% cut in electricity rates - Not possible as AAP has cleverly added "after CAG audit" - no CAG audit can take place for the discoms
> 
> 3. Janlokpal Bill - Not possible as Janlokpal can only be enacted by the Parliament
> 
> 4. 700 litres of free water daily - Not possible as again AAP has cleverly added - after stopping theft of water - now how will water theft be stopped
> 
> 5. *Better health and education - already delhi has good mcd and govt. schools providing free education, uniforms, stationery, mid-day meals, scholarships; already Delhi has the best medical care with number of govt. hospitals and the quality has improved very much ..*




You realise that your last statement actually brings CONGs 15 year rule into good light

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Arvind Kejriwal
> 
> Yesterday - Delhi has defeated BJP
> Today - Delhi has given mandate to BJP
> 
> 
> Five main promises of AAP which cannot be fulfilled - I am looking for answers from AAP fans
> 
> 1. Commando force for women - Not possible as Delhi Police or any other CPO is not under Delhi govt.
> 
> 2. 50% cut in electricity rates - Not possible as AAP has cleverly added "after CAG audit" - no CAG audit can take place for the discoms
> 
> 3. Janlokpal Bill - Not possible as Janlokpal can only be enacted by the Parliament
> 
> 4. 700 litres of free water daily - Not possible as again AAP has cleverly added - after stopping theft of water - now how will water theft be stopped
> 
> 5. Better health and education - already delhi has good mcd and govt. schools providing free education, uniforms, stationery, mid-day meals, scholarships; already Delhi has the best medical care with number of govt. hospitals and the quality has improved very much ..



shush.....stop blowing up bubbles 


Did they just say Commondo force for women ?? WTF... what are they planning to do with this Commando force ?? People will fall for anything stupid ...



@Echo_419 Answer his questions ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> shush.....stop blowing up bubbles
> 
> 
> Did they just say Commondo force for women ?? WTF... what are they planning to do with this Commando force ?? People will fall for anything stupid ...
> 
> 
> 
> @Echo_419 Answer his questions ....



Maine Kya Kia I am innocent 
Meine toh phela baar Mein hi AAP walo ka manifesto pad kar Peckham Gaya tha befkoof nana rahi hae

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Echo_419 said:


> You realise that your last statement actually brings CONGs 15 year rule into good light




Offcorse whats Good done by Shiela wont be denied ... BTW even BJP had done some work on it before she came into power...


----------



## Nair saab

Secular Mumbai ... and more Secular India...



All the sunni sisters' are requested to grab tis opportunity.
We are thankful of central government for their support.
Nearly 12 buses departing from mumbra to azad maidan ijtema... 

Posted on FB by one of my Sunni Friend...


----------



## Soumitra

*Mumbai: give BJP a missed call, get picked up for Narendra Modi rally*

Mumbai: The state's BJP unit is planning to give Narendra Modi a rousing welcome at his rally later this month, and several plans up its sleeve to increase footfall. Modi will address the rally at the MMRDA grounds in BKC on December 22. *Sources have revealed that the BJP workers are devising elaborate plans to make it the biggest political rally ever in the country so far. Having set themselves a target of over 8 lakh attendees, *they are leaving no stone unturned to make this figure a reality.

For instance, *all that a supporter has to do is give the party a missed call at a given number, and an organiser will call them back, take down their number and residential address, and even pick them up on the day of the rally from a landmark near their homes. The move is geared towards wooing supporters who are toying with the idea of attending the rally, but live on the fringes of the city in Borivli, for example and are daunted by the distances they have to travel to make it to BKC.*

Confirming the development, Niranjan Shetty, spokesperson for BJP's city unit, said, "We have asked people to give us a missed call and have also made arrangements to get them to the MMRDA grounds, if they desire to come with us." The party is also planning to woo supporters to register online for the rally, saying that they will be allowed into a separate enclosure if they do so. "*The target is to register 2 lakh supporters online.*

Our senior state leaders have told us that the target for online registration is high because we want to surpass the footfalls recorded in Modi rallies in Karnataka and Hyderabad, where 1.5 lakh and 1.25 lakh people had registered online respectively," said another leader. The party is also arranging for people from different corners of the state to arrive on trains and other modes of transport, and has roped in religious organisations to give food to attendees. 

Mumbai: give BJP a missed call, get picked up for Narendra Modi rally | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> LOL Over-Confident Khujiliwala ...
> 
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal to challenge Narendra Modi on his home turf in 2014 Lok Sabha polls*
> 
> *New Delhi:* Encouraged with its spectacular performance in Delhi elections, Arvind Kejriwal-led Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) wants to contest all the Lok Sabha seats from Gujarat to forge a challenge to BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi in his home state.
> 
> According to sources, the strategy is to confine Modi to Gujarat so that his visits to other states are severely curtailed.
> 
> AAP has already set up committees in 309 districts of the country with an aim to contest 2014 Lok Sabha elections. AAP leaders are going to meet soon to chalk out a strategy for upcoming general elections, said the sources.
> 
> Although it is still not clear how many seats AAP will its candidates in upcoming parliamentary elections, but the party's Karnataka unit has already announced that it will field candidates for all 28 Lok Sabha seats in the state.
> 
> The main challenge before Kejriwal is that he does not have a nationwide network. While AAP reaped the harvest of people's anger against Congress in Delhi, it will have to face a tried and tested leader like Narendra Modi in the Lok Sabha polls.
> 
> Modi's popularity ratings are no doubt on the upswing and Kejriwal is yet to find his bearings in the national popularity ratings.
> 
> AAP may impress people in Haryana, western Uttar Pradesh and Delhi, but to meet the phalanx of BJP supporters in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan and Gujarat seems to be a tough challenge for the one-year-old party.
> 
> By defeating three-time Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit by a huge margin of 22,000 votes, Kejriwal has now realised the strength of "people's power".
> 
> The activist-turned politician has got indirect support from Jammu and Kashmir Chief Minister Omar Abdullah, who had tweeted on Sunday that "newcomers" in politics "should not be taken lightly".
> 
> Kejriwal feels that the common man does not have a clear acceptable alternative at present and therefore, voters are caught between the Congress and the BJP. People are frustrated after several leaders from both these national parties were found involved in wrongdoings, he says.
> 
> 
> REVEALED: Arvind Kejriwal to challenge Narendra Modi on his home turf in 2014 Lok Sabha polls - daily.bhaskar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... But BJP too did a Brilliant political game in Chhattisgarsh taking a leaf out of Congress book ... Just go through this...
> 
> *Helping script Raman Singh's win: Dalit priests, a chopper and 19 seats*
> 
> *Helping script Raman Singh's win: Dalit priests, a chopper and 19 seats - Indian Express*




In gujrat there is a famous saying in gujrati :

In gujrat there is only to buttones in EVM MASHIN 

1 MODINA ( modi'S)
2 CHODINA (f****s)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

Nair saab said:


> Look I have faced lot of AAPtards on social media ... and your numbers dont even match upto 5% of Hindu Nationalist on internet ...
> 
> Hindu Nationalist are way stronger then any Party or politics in India... Our Strength is Niether Modini nor any other leader... Our Strength is our Ideology ... which ur Joke pal or your Jokers cant ever match ...
> 
> and BTW the slogan you use of Bharat Mata ki Jai actually belongs to Us...
> 
> Even in that all your AAP members specially non-Hindu members refrain from using it ... But all of Us Hindu Nationalist among us proudly say Bharat Mata ki Jai ....



I do agree that there are lot of trolls...Modi trolls on net.


Echo_419 said:


> ↑
> AAP volunteers are increasing in heavy numbers fyi
> 
> These are the people who're fed up of pappu and fekku politics
> 
> i support AAP!
> You know what I also support AAP
> They have valid concerns that is correct
> But what about experience
> Let's get real here
> What experience the AAP has got while dealing with the bureaucracy,judiciary,inner workings of the country
> That is my point let the AAP sit in opposition for a few years
> Gain some experience on how to run the system then try
> Ab Bhai Ji AAP hi Batao
> What Administrative experience has Arvind as compared to Mr modi who has ruled Guj for 15 years & has Guj a economic powerhouse
> Nada
> Yes he is an IITIAN but the knowledge gained there won't help here
> 
> 
> I can also give you eg of things which are impposible in his Delhi manifesto



Well,Narendra Modi, CHai wala did not have an experience. He got the chance and he is working now. You know how poor he is in History. Still he got the chance to rule. In the same way Keriwal also should get. It doesnt matter even if they cant implement their manifesto fully...It is impossible that they stop corruption. But still they are honest now. Thats why they should be given a chance.

By the way, I preffer Rahul for Modi. Modi abused his power like no one else.


----------



## takeiteasy

doublemaster said:


> By the way, I preffer Rahul for Modi. Modi abused his power like no one else.


was hearing about Nandan Nilekani for PM by INC?


----------



## doublemaster

takeiteasy said:


> was hearing about Nandan Nilekani for PM by INC?


I dont think he is a good choice...Because No one knows him.
Congress will continue same Idea, Rahul or Sonia may be president, Some one else will be PM.


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Secular Mumbai ... and more Secular India...
> 
> 
> 
> All the sunni sisters' are requested to grab tis opportunity.
> We are thankful of central government for their support.
> Nearly 12 buses departing from mumbra to azad maidan ijtema...
> 
> Posted on FB by one of my Sunni Friend...



What are they trying to do ? Divide Muslims ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster




----------



## Echo_419

doublemaster said:


> I do agree that there are lot of trolls...Modi trolls on net.
> 
> 
> Well,Narendra Modi, CHai wala did not have an experience. He got the chance and he is working now. You know how poor he is in History. Still he got the chance to rule. In the same way Keriwal also should get. It doesnt matter even if they cant implement their manifesto fully...It is impossible that they stop corruption. But still they are honest now. Thats why they should be given a chance.
> 
> By the way, I preffer Rahul for Modi. Modi abused his power like no one else.



You out of you damn mind man
Modi as a common man worked his way up 
From being a 'Chai-Wala' as you put it 
To PM candidate is a pretty damn good achivement 
Modi has 15 year Solid governance Experince 
What Does Mr Kejriwal has 
Accepted he wants to remove corruption 
Well done great bravo 
How is he gonna do it 
First gain some Experince then talk about governing


----------



## Roybot

Nair saab said:


> Secular Mumbai ... and more Secular India...
> 
> 
> 
> All the sunni sisters' are requested to grab tis opportunity.
> We are thankful of central government for their support.
> Nearly 12 buses departing from mumbra to azad maidan ijtema...
> 
> Posted on FB by one of my Sunni Friend...



No offence bro, but there is nothing wrong with this. There are special trains run for Hindu festivals and rallies too. Nothing wrong in running special trains for Muslim festivals and rallies, as long as they are footing the bill. Which they are in this case, "Is safar ke liye ticket khareedna zaroori hai", which translates to, "Its necessary to buy a ticket for this journey".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Rush in Congress to target Manmohan and defend Rahul for poll debacle*




> Amid growing discontent within the Congress over party’s recent poll debacle in four States, the party spokespersons have reportedly been asked to be restrained while speaking in media about party vice president Rahul Gandhi and his candidature from Ahethi.
> 
> With this, t*he party leaders are seen rushing to hold the Prime Minister responsible for the defeats while defending Rahul Gandhi over the issue.*
> 
> *As a part of the ongoing spree to defend Rahul Gandhi and party president Sonia Gandhi, Foreign Minister Salman Khurshid on Wednesday said, “The decisions taken by party president Rahul Gandhi are binding on all party leaders. She is our leader.”*
> 
> *In a haste to display his loyalty to Congress chief, Khursheed went on to call her the mother of all partymen and whole nation.*
> 
> Another *Congress leader Mani Shankar Aiyar, who had recently questioned the decision to appoint Manmohan Singh as the Prime Minister in 2009,* said, “If Rahul does not become the PM candidate of the Congress, then party chief Sonia Gandhi’s name should be declared for this position.”
> 
> According to reports, *Prime Minister Manmohan Singh is under sever attack from within the party over party’s humiliating defeats in recent polls. After Aiyar, even outgoing Delhi Chief Ministers Shiela Dikshit and Ashok Gehlot have also criticized the Prime Minister for causing defeat of the party.*
> 
> Meanwhile, trouble for the party scion Rahul Gandhi increased on Monday when AAP hinted at fielding its member Kumar Vishwas against Gandhi from Amethi in the coming Lok Sabha poll.
> 
> Rush in Congress to target Manmohan and defend Rahul for poll debacle | Niti Central



_What a pity...sad end to a dismal tenure! Serves him right...aur chato madamji aur rahul baba ka!_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Ashok Gehlot blames Narendra Modi for defeat, alleges EVMs were tampered with*




> The BJP has been crediting all its victories in the recently-concluded Assembly elections in five states to its PM nominee Narendra Modi. *Now even Congress seems to have joined the bandwagon.
> 
> In a surprising turn of events, former Rajasthan Chief Minister Ashok Gehlot has blamed Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi for Congress's poll debacle in Rajasthan.*
> 
> *Gehlot has alleged that the EVMs used in the state polls, which were programmed in Ahmedabad, were tampered with at the behest of Modi.*
> 
> In a complaint to the Election Commission, Gehlot has demanded a probe into the matter to know the truth. *He alleged that EVMs were tampered in a way to ensure every fifth vote, irrespective of the button pressed, was cast in favour of the BJP*.
> 
> *Gehlot maintained that poll officials at the booth had given him a positive feedback about votes cast in favour of the Congress. However, the results showed an entirely different picture.*
> 
> While experts have said it is possible to know the truth by randomly checking 20-25 EVMs, the BJP has said the Congress is not able to take in such a massive defeat.
> 
> Ashok Gehlot blames Narendra Modi for defeat, alleges EVMs were tampered with : North, News - India Today



_Another gem from a Congressi..._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> *Ashok Gehlot blames Narendra Modi for defeat, alleges EVMs were tampered with*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Another gem from a Congressi..._



How can poll officials give him positive feedback for votes cast. All votes are secret. no one can know who I voted for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Stunned in four states, Congress fears 2014*



> *
> 
> Congress leaders across India are virtually in mourning after the humiliating defeat in four states, with many admitting the rout has rattled the party ahead of the 2014 Lok Sabha election*
> Congress leaders at various levels in state after state blamed a variety of factors for the electoral drubbing in Delhi, Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh.
> 
> Most state leaders who spoke to IANS said they were worried over the coming Lok Sabha battle. A few conceded that the BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi was indeed a major threat.
> 
> "You cannot deny the Modi factor," said a Congress leader in Rajasthan, where his party was crushed by the Bharatiya Janata Party. "He is a good orator. People enjoyed listening to his speeches."
> 
> Another Rajasthan leader, who did not want to be identified by name, added that he was now convinced that people were angry with the Congress in all states.
> 
> "The Congress will find it very tough to come out of this crisis by the next Lok Sabha election," he said, adding the party would win only one or two parliamentary seats in the state.
> 
> In elections held in November-December, the BJP retained Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh despite being in power for 10 years, ousted the Congress in Rajasthan and came close to victory in Delhi.
> 
> In Delhi, the one-year-old Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) created history by bagging 28 of the 70 seats in its maiden electoral battle. Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit was herself defeated by AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal.
> 
> In Punjab, a prominent Congress leader did not hide his disgust. "Mere rhetoric on non-issues will no longer work," he told IANS. "Rahul Gandhi will have to take drastic measures now."
> 
> Punjab Congress president and Gurdaspur MP Pratap Singh Bajwa said the results were "a wake up call".
> 
> Congress leaders in Haryana are worried that the AAP -- which has pockets of influence in areas bordering Delhi -- could expand its base in the state.
> 
> A senior Congress leader in Maharashtra blamed four 'M's for the debacle: "Modi, Media, Minorities and Manmohan."
> 
> He said party activists appeared disenchanted in the Congress-ruled state. Although he felt that the result would not impact on the Lok Sabha polls, he warned that the Congress "will have to work doubly hard".
> 
> In Odisha, where the Congress has been out of power since 2000, senior party leader Niranjan Patnaik warned of similar debacles elsewhere unless "mistakes" were rectified.
> 
> Another leader complained that there was no internal democracy in the country's oldest political party.
> 
> Almost all of those who spoke to IANS, however, insisted that Congress president Sonia Gandhi and her son and vice president Rahul Gandhi could not be blamed for the electoral mess.
> 
> "The results are definitely a matter of grave concern," said Jammu and Kashmir minister and Congress leader Sham Lal Sharma. "But to blame the defeat on Rahul Gandhi is highly unfair."
> 
> Salman Soz, a Congress leader and son of the party's state president Saif-ud-Din, told IANS that the state results were "deeply distressing" and "we must learn some hard lessons".
> 
> On Sunday, after the Congress was soundly defeated, Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi spoke on similar lines.
> 
> A Tamil Nadu Congress leader said "Modi and the media" contributed to the electoral drubbing. But he insisted there was no Modi wave.
> 
> A few felt that rising food prices and corruption -- for which the Congress-led central government was to blame -- were the reasons people had become disenchanted with the party.
> 
> "We were not expecting this kind of defeat in the four states," rued a Goa Congress leader. But he told IANS: "But people are mature. They vote for one party at local level and another at the national level."
> 
> "Disconnect with people appears to be a major reason for the defeat," Jharkhand Congress spokesman Shailesh Sinha told IANS. "Leaders seem to be depending on the party's name and leader to garner votes."
> 
> In Andhra Pradesh, whose division has also split the Congress, those from outside the Telangana region openly spoke out against their own national leaders.
> 
> "The results are a reflection on the UPA government," said L. Rajagopal, MP from Vijayawada. Warned former minister J.C. Diwakar Reddy: "The party has already died in the state. It cannot be revived."
> 
> Some Congress leaders expressed the hope that the party will overcome -- and not allow Sunday's verdict to cast a shadow on the Lok Sabha polls.
> 
> Said West Bengal Congress general secretary Om Prakash Mishra: "The Congress showing is disastrous but it won't have any significant bearing on the Lok Sabha polls. There is no reason for despondency."
> 
> (Mohammed Shafeeq, Sirshendu Panth, Fakir Balaji, Nityanand Shukla, Sujit Chakravarty, Mayabhushan Nagvenkar, Sanu George, Anil Sharma, V. Jagannathan, Sheikh Qayoom, Jatindra Dash, Quaid Najmi and Jaideep Sarin contributed to this story.) - IANS
> 
> - See more at: Stunned in four states, Congress fears 2014



_Highlighted part is quite true even to resident Congressis here at PDF.. still in deep mourning! _



Soumitra said:


> How can poll officials give him positive feedback for votes cast. All votes are secret. no one can know who I voted for



Precisely... maybe he should be investigated along with those poll officials for breaking the protocol & sharing the information!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

> Sonia is a mother to all Indians: Khurshid - The Times of India
> 
> Sonia Gandhi is not just Rahul Gandhi's mother. She is also our mother, she is mother of entire India."




Congratz everybody on having a new mother


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Congratz everybody on having a new mother



Maa Indian honi chaiye 
Italian to pizza bhi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Former Union home secretary RK Singh to join BJP*




> NEW DELHI: Former Union home secretary RK Singh is set to join the BJP on Friday.
> 
> Singh, a retired IAS officer (1975 batch) from the Bihar cadre, was earlier tipped to be adviser to the Bihar government. However, he did not accept the assignment.
> 
> "He will formally join the BJP on Friday," said a sources close to Singh. He is hoping to fight the Lok Sabha poll next year from a constituency in Bihar.
> 
> Incidentally, Singh was the district magistrate of Samastipur when senior BJP leader L K Advani was arrested on October 23, 1990, while his rath yatra was en route to Ayodhya in UP from Somnath in Gujarat.
> 
> Singh was home secretary from July 1, 2011 to June 30, 2012.
> 
> Former Union home secretary RK Singh to join BJP - The Times of India



This is a huge catch for BJP.. Congress is not going to be too comfortable with this. R K Singh is privy to lot of sensitive information while he was the Home Sec. This guy knows how NIA / CBI is being used to target political opponents & manipulate the facts. Going to be very interesting indeed... 

@Nair saab @KRAIT @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Jason bourne @Soumitra @jha @Roybot @utraash @adwityagrata @blood @Marxist

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> *Former Union home secretary RK Singh to join BJP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a huge catch for BJP.. Congress is not going to be too comfortable with this. R K Singh is privy to lot of sensitive information while he was the Home Sec. This guy knows how NIA / CBI is being used to target political opponent & manipulate the facts. Going to be very interesting indeed...
> 
> @Nair saab @KRAIT @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Jason bourne @Soumitra @jha @Roybot @utraash @adwityagrata @blood @Marxist


This is good... JDU must be now crying ... y broke up with BJP in Bihar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

Nair saab said:


> This is good... JDU must be now crying ... y broke up with BJP in Bihar...


JDU did a serious mistake by breaking alliance with BJP , 
they are not gonna win enough seats in 2014 and might well go on to lose the next state elections as well , this so called calculated risk which jdu has taken to woo the muslim voters in its state is going to backfire , and giving statement like *'ishrat jahan is bihar ki beti '* will further add fuel to the fire , it will prompt the hindu voters to vote for BJP , parties like JDU , congress , sp should remember india is still a hindu majority country , by doing this kind of shitty politics they are just helping BJP win !

look what SP is doing in UP , shutting down cases against the muslim youth arrested in terrorism cases or the congress in my state karnataka where a muslim bride would receive Rs 50,000 while marriage , hindus need to get united and vote out the party which play such cheap and easy politics , they are destroying our country by such horrible policies. 

Nitish kumar by his greed and vote bank politics has dug a grave for his party , everything looked bright when they where in alliance with bjp , Bihar would have got its due and enough funds after modi would have come to power ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab




----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


>



God dammit I thought AAP will stay away from LS polls 
But they have now crossed the line 
Messing up 2014 will not be good for the country 
Let's see who wins the fight for the urban voter & it ain't goin to be AAP 
Time to flood AAP's FB page


----------



## Android

Echo_419 said:


> God dammit I thought AAP will stay away from LS polls
> But they have now crossed the line



Nobody is saint in Indian politics and wont there wont be one in the foreseeable future. every one is a power hungry @$$#()/e

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

What will AAP do ? they certainly don't want to ally with any of the political parties...will they sit on their asses with what ever seats they have ?

Kejrival has gone mad


Can they even get enough candidates by 2014 elections to have any influence in govt. formation ?


----------



## Nair saab

*Once again, Anna Hazare and AAP are split wide open*

*Once again, Anna Hazare and AAP are split wide open | NDTV.com*








*Anna Hazare asks AAP leader to get out of his Fast Venue.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> *Once again, Anna Hazare and AAP are split wide open*
> 
> *Once again, Anna Hazare and AAP are split wide open | NDTV.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anna Hazare asks AAP leader to get out of his Fast Venue.*



Its sad to see AAP Zombies throw mud at this old man .... I cringe every time i see this on facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> *Once again, Anna Hazare and AAP are split wide open*
> 
> *Once again, Anna Hazare and AAP are split wide open | NDTV.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anna Hazare asks AAP leader to get out of his Fast Venue.*





Star Wars said:


> Its sad to see AAP Zombies throw mud at this old man .... I cringe every time i see this on facebook




There is a reason why Kejriwal skipped from being at Anna's place. Politics has taken over the whole agenda. AAP will turn out to be no different than any other political parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> Its sad to see AAP Zombies throw mud at this old man .... I cringe every time i see this on facebook



@JanjaWeed @Android @Marxist @blood @GURU DUTT DUTT @CorporateAffairs @Flamingo @utraash @StormShadow @WAR-rior @eowyn @KRAIT @Janmejay @Gautam @Dash @kaykay @Truth Finder @adwityagrata @Roybot

*General VK Singh and AAP leader Gopal Rai lock horns at Anna Hazare's fast in Ralegan Siddhi*

General VK Singh and AAP leader Gopal Rai lock horns at Anna Hazare's fast in Ralegan Siddhi - India - DNA


----------



## Fawkes

Nair saab said:


>


He has denied writing the article

http://m.ibnlive.com/news/shanti-bhushan-denies-writing-article-slamming-kejriwal/439387-3.html

Usual I am not the resident of that village bullshit


----------



## kurup

Nair saab said:


> *General VK Singh and AAP leader Gopal Rai lock horns at Anna Hazare's fast in Ralegan Siddhi*
> 
> General VK Singh and AAP leader Gopal Rai lock horns at Anna Hazare's fast in Ralegan Siddhi - India - DNA



I am always skeptic about these AAP guys . I don't believe them at all . There is something going on in the background for sure .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

JanjaWeed said:


> There is a reason why Kejriwal skipped from being at Anna's place. Politics has taken over the whole agenda. AAP will turn out to be no different than any other political parties.


Dont you think you're judging too quickly?? Anna Hazare thinks he will cleanse the system from outside. AAp think they'll do it by entering the system and by throwing the bad guys out.

Both have the same goal but have chosen different ways.


----------



## Fawkes

vicky sen said:


> Dont you think you're judging too quickly?? Anna Hazare thinks he will cleanse the system from outside. AAp think they'll do it by entering the system and by throwing the bad guys out.
> 
> Both have the same goal but have chosen different ways.


If that was the sole goal of aap, they could have formed government in delhi with unconditional support of congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

Fawkes said:


> If that was the sole goal of aap, they could have formed government in delhi with unconditional support of congress.



U dont understand. U cant accept support from the very guys u want to throw out.


----------



## JanjaWeed

vicky sen said:


> Dont you think you're judging too quickly?? Anna Hazare thinks he will cleanse the system from outside. AAp think they'll do it by entering the system and by throwing the bad guys out.
> 
> Both have the same goal but have chosen different ways.



Got nothing against AAP & am pleased for their performance in Delhi elections. Only worry is that they might fall prey to usual vote bank politics. Signs are already there... complacency & arrogance may bring their downfall. 
AAP is born out of Anna's movement & all those supporters they have today are part of Anna's support base. So.. it's imperative that AAP realize what their actual agenda is.


----------



## Fawkes

vicky sen said:


> U dont understand. U cant accept support from the very guys u want to throw out.


I have different reasons to believe why they aren't forming the gov. Look at there poll manifesto.


----------



## kurup

Fawkes said:


> I have different reasons to believe why they aren't forming the gov. Look at there poll manifesto.



Can you post their manifesto in english .


----------



## vicky sen

JanjaWeed said:


> Got nothing against AAP & am pleased for their performance in Delhi elections. Only worry is that they might fall prey to usual vote bank politics. Signs are already there... complacency & arrogance may bring their downfall.
> AAP is born out of Anna's movement & all those supporters they have today are part of Anna's support base. So.. it's imperative that AAP realize what their actual agenda is.



They havnt even formed a government. Its too early to call them arrogant.

I agree AAP is born out of Anna's movement but what appealed to people was AAP's ideology, transparency and promises. Anna's movement alone could not have won AAP 28 seats.



Fawkes said:


> I have different reasons to believe why they aren't forming the gov. Look at there poll manifesto.


 Can u plz write the summary in English??


----------



## Fawkes

kurup said:


> Can you post their manifesto in english .


I will convert, wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

Nair saab said:


> *General VK Singh and AAP leader Gopal Rai lock horns at Anna Hazare's fast in Ralegan Siddhi*
> 
> General VK Singh and AAP leader Gopal Rai lock horns at Anna Hazare's fast in Ralegan Siddhi - India - DNA



Anna today asked AAP members to get out of his fast venue today. 

Once again, Anna Hazare and AAP are split wide open | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Within 15 days of formation of gov. Lokpall will be passed and all corrupt politicians will be send to tihar jail.

Reduction in corruption will save 15000 crores which will be used for betterment of people.

700 litres of clean water will be provided daily to each & every household.

Electricity rates will be cut down to minimum half of present rates.

Commando force will be prepared for safety & security of women.

Contact system will be shut down.
Edit:
Fees of private schools will be reduced. 
Government schools will be made better irrespective of money required. ( same with gov. Hospitals)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Fawkes said:


> Within 15 days of formation of gov. Lokpall will be passed and all corrupt politicians will be send to tihar jail.
> 
> *Reduction in corruption will save 15000 crores *which will be used for betterment of people.
> 
> 700 litres of clean water will be provided *daily* to each & every household.
> 
> Electricity rates will be *cut down to minimum* half of present rates.
> 
> Commando force will be prepared for safety & security of women.
> 
> Contact system will be shut down.
> Edit:
> Fees of private schools will be reduced.
> 
> Government schools will be made better irrespective of money required. ( same with gov. Hospitals)




पढे लिखे लोगो को बेवकूफ बनाने
के 10 तरीके ।
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
मुझे नही पता "अरविन्द केजरीवाल"
से पूछो ।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vicky sen

Fawkes said:


> Within 15 days of formation of gov. Lokpall will be passed and all corrupt politicians will be send to tihar jail.
> 
> Reduction in corruption will save 15000 crores which will be used for betterment of people.
> 
> 700 litres of clean water will be provided daily to each & every household.
> 
> Electricity rates will be cut down to minimum half of present rates.
> 
> Commando force will be prepared for safety & security of women.
> 
> Contact system will be shut down.
> Edit:
> Fees of private schools will be reduced.
> Government schools will be made better irrespective of money required. ( same with gov. Hospitals)



Is this the poll manifesto?? What do u want to prove??
If you neglect the 15 days thing, it sounds good.


----------



## Janmejay

Nair saab said:


> *General VK Singh and AAP leader Gopal Rai lock horns at Anna Hazare's fast in Ralegan Siddhi*
> 
> General VK Singh and AAP leader Gopal Rai lock horns at Anna Hazare's fast in Ralegan Siddhi - India - DNA


hmmm,they will fight among themselves and congress or bjp will take advantage of this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawkes

vicky sen said:


> Is this the poll manifesto?? What do u want to prove??
> If you neglect the 15 days thing, it sounds good.


Its poll manifesto. It was reply to kurup. 
There are other things too. Like legalisation of illegal colonies and other things. Plus the water issue.
Things look good on paper but are hard to implement.


----------



## Echo_419

vicky sen said:


> Is this the poll manifesto?? What do u want to prove??
> If you neglect the 15 days thing, it sounds good.



Oh really 
Why the hell would they give me 700litres if water free that to daily (in the image he forgot to mention the free part ) 
Uske baap ki Bharat Mein aya tha Mein



Jason bourne said:


> पढे लिखे लोगो को बेवकूफ बनाने
> के 10 तरीके ।
> "
> "
> "
> "
> "
> "
> "
> "
> "
> "
> "
> "
> "
> "
> "
> मुझे नही पता "अरविन्द केजरीवाल"
> से पूछो ।



Chutiya utna hi banana chaiye jitna Banda ban jaye 
In ka manifesto nein toh had hi kar di

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawkes

Echo_419 said:


> Oh really
> Why the hell would they give me 700litres if water free that to daily (in the image he forgot to mention the free part )
> Uske baap ki Bharat Mein aya tha Mein
> 
> 
> 
> Chutiya utna hi banana chaiye jitna Banda ban jaye
> In ka manifesto nein toh had hi kar di


Upar maine manifest ki photo upload ki hai, usme likha 700 litre muft pani rojana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Fawkes said:


> Upar maine manifest ki photo upload ki hai, usme likha 700 litre muft pani rojana.



Wahi toh Mein keh raha hu 
Mathe par Chutiya likha hai Kya mere 
Jo 700 litter roz MUFT pain dega 
Itna chutiyapa bhi nahi karna chaiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawkes

BJP will create Vidarbha state if it comes to power, says Nitin Gadkari

This will give BJP more votes in vidarbha but will make them go down in west maharashtra.


----------



## vicky sen

I stay in kolkata and we get more than 5 of hours of water ( by municipal corp. through taps) everyday. People take as much as they want. Its not impossible to get 7oo litres. 

Chutiya toh congress bana raha tha itne dino se.


----------



## Echo_419

vicky sen said:


> I stay in kolkata and we get more than 5 of hours of water ( by municipal corp. through taps) everyday. People take as much as they want. Its not impossible to get 7oo litres.
> 
> Chutiya toh congress bana raha tha itne dino se.



ke Chutiya koh dusre Chutiye se replace karna kaha ki saman Dari hai 
I am a Delhi Wala so I do know what I am talking about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

A masterstroke by BJP to not form the govt. The way AAP is going, next 6 months will make some people think twice before voting for them again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Gujarat riots shouldn't stop Modi from being PM: Narayana Murthy!*

*



*​



> Speaking exclusively to NDTV, Infosys Founder Narayana Murthy says he





> *strongly supports the Gujarat model of development*. "Credit should be given to Narendra Modi," he says.




_Egg on all those so called experts who question Modi's model of development!_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

@JanjaWeed @Nair saab @KRAIT @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Jason bourne @jha @Roybot @utraash @adwityagrata @blood @Marxist

*Rahul Gandhi to attend kavi sammelans at engineering colleges; writes first poem*

Keeping up with his promise to change the party in ways you cannot even imagine, Rahul Gandhi has announced the launch of his poetry career. *The move is seen as a preemptive measure to tackle Kumar Vishwas’ potential contest against Rahul Gandhi in upcoming general election.*
*

*
Ki arz kiya hai

Following the policy of “attack is the best form of defence”, Mr. Gandhi has booked all cultural programs in engineering colleges all the way till June 2014. *Learning from past experiences of people leaving the election rallies without letting him speak, Congress leadership has tied up with all the IT majors for joint campus placement cum kavi sammelan event where only student that sit through Mr. Gandhi’s recital will be given enrollment slips for the placement process.*

The tried and tested booze incentive to retain the budding engineers had to be abondoned due to looming election code of conduct.

In preparation of the mega poetry tour, Mr. Gandhi has already penned his first poem under the mentorship of greatest English language poet today – Shri Kapil Sibbal that runs as follows:

_Koi shahzada kehta hai, koi pappu samjhta hai_

_Meri secular baichani ko bas Diggi samajhta hai_

_Twitter aur Facebook pe ye bezzati kaisi hai_

_Ye bas mera dil samajhta hai ya Kapil samajhta hai_

Rahul Gandhi to attend kavi sammelans at engineering colleges; writes first poem | My Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

_



Koi shahzada kehta hai, koi pappu samjhta hai

Click to expand...

_


> _Meri secular baichani ko bas Diggi samajhta hai_
> 
> _Twitter aur Facebook pe ye bezzati kaisi hai_
> 
> _Ye bas mera dil samajhta hai ya Kapil samajhta hai_



_
That's really creative of Pappu _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Hahahaha... These Faking News guys are awesome....


----------



## KRAIT

Hudddddddddddddddd.....AWESOME.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Cong discusses poll manifesto with backward sections*




> Stressing its agenda of inclusive growth, the Congress on Friday kick-started a first-of-its-kind consultation process with representatives of Dalit, tribal and Other Backward Castes (OBC) communities on the party's 2014 election manifesto.
> 
> This was the first meeting with the identified group of stakeholders - held in the wake of the party's drubbing in the recently held assembly elections. Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi, who was present on the occasion, said the party earlier used to script manifestoes in closed rooms, but now "it has opened up the process".
> 
> The Congress fared poorly in tribal belts in Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh in the 2013 assembly elections. The only exception was Chhattisgarh's Bastar region, where the Congress bagged sympathy votes after the killing of its top state leaders in a Maoist ambush. The polls were referred to as the semi-finals of the general elections next year.
> 
> Many participants demanded that the Congress must promise a definite roadmap for reservation of jobs in the private sector. The government had earlier held a few rounds of discussions with industries, but no concrete measure could be taken.
> 
> Out of the 235 total participants, including 135 organisations representing the backward sections, many demanded more help from the government to access quality education, affordable healthcare and livelihood.
> 
> While some leaders spoke about the need for adequate representation of SCs, STs and OBCs within the party and the government, many organisations harped on the unorganised sector where these sections have a large presence.
> 
> Gandhi promised, "Whatever direction you give today will be reflected in the manifesto, and we will implement all that is included in it."
> 
> Briefing the media on the meeting, rural development minister Jairam Ramesh said that the party would organise more such consultations with various sections such as minorities, women and youth in the coming weeks.
> 
> According to a press release, the party was also asked to revisit the land reforms agenda and "access to land for the poor should be enhanced."
> 
> With regional parties trying to cobble their own alliance and new entrant AAP routing the Congress in Delhi, the party also decided that its manifesto will also talk about state-specific issues instead of only focusing on national matters.
> 
> While Gandhi stressed quality education was a key to empowerment, suggestions also poured in from the audience for a policy for domestic workers, effective implementation of social security measures for unorganised workers, introduction of All India Judicial Services and homestead rights for the homeless.
> 
> Apart from Gandhi and Ramesh, ministers such as P Chidambaram, Kumari Selja, Veerappa Moily, KC Deo and party leaders Mukul Wasnik and K Raju were also present.
> 
> Cong discusses poll manifesto with backward sections - Hindustan Times



_Desperate times call for desperate measures. New poll gimmick by Pappu maharaj... _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

If AAP and AL-Congress forms Government in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

BTW, where is Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum i don't see them making anti- modi posts nowadays after the drubbing congress got in election recently, all quiet on the western front i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

wolfschanzze said:


> BTW, where is Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum i don't see them making anti- modi posts nowadays after the drubbing congress got in election recently, all quiet on the western front i guess.



They will start again closer to loksabha polls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Former Indian cricket captain Sourav Ganguly has been offered a ticket to contest the general elections next year by the BJP but is undecided on whether to accept the offer.

It is learnt that the offer has come from the BJP's prime ministerial nominee, Narendra Modi, who has promised to make the Bengal sports icon the sports minister in the Cabinet if the party comes to power.*

"Yes, I've an offer. But I'm still undecided on what to do. I've been busy for last few days... I'll let you know soon," Ganguly was quoted as saying in a leading Bengali daily.


Read more at: Sourav Ganguly offered BJP ticket for 2014 Lok Sabha polls, yet to decide : West Bengal, News - India Today


----------



## Star Wars

oh wow......this 2014 elections is gonna be crazy ... all kinds of faces popping up..


----------



## Star Wars

News from Subramaniam Swamy's page on facebook... Presidents Rule in Delhi.

Delhi gaya vapas Congress ke pass


----------



## Star Wars

Promising to appointment of Ganguly as sports minister should get BJP a lot of votes from west Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*AAP may take on Modi on his home turf, contest all 26 Lok Sabha seats in Gujarat*

AHMEDABAD: Buoyed by its performance in Delhi assembly polls, Aam Admi Party (AAP) is planning to contest all the 26 Lok Sabha seats in Gujarat and take on BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi on his home turf. 

The two-day meeting of AAP's executive committee, which started here on Saturday, is deliberating on planning and execution of the party's campaigning in the state for the 2014 elections, AAP's Gujarat convener Sukhdev Patel told PTI. 

"We would like to contest on all the 26 seats and the deliberations are going on in the meeting about it," he said replying to a query. 

After the good show in Delhi, AAP had hinted that they might field one of their young leader Kumar Vishwas from Amethi against Rahul Gandhi and now the party is planning to take on Narendra Modi, who might fight his first Lok Sabha elections. 

When asked whether the party would fight against Modi, Patel said, "Yes, this is an important state as BJP's prime ministerial candidate comes from Gujarat. We have to take him (Modi) on here, as AAP has to fight all the Lok Sabha seats of the country when people are distressed with the present democratic system." 

However, the state BJP has said that AAP does not present any competition to the party in Gujarat. 

"Any political party is welcome to fight elections as they have right to fight. But in Gujarat, it is BJP all the way and there is Congress in some pockets. The system here is by-partisan and it will remain so. Many other political parties like BSP, LJP, NCP also contest elections from here," BJP spokesperson Harsad Patel said. 

AAP, formed out of movement for Jan Lokpal Bill agitation, stunned BJP and Congress when it won 28 seats in the Delhi assembly elections in its debut. 

AAP may take on Modi on his home turf, contest all 26 Lok Sabha seats in Gujarat - The Times of India


----------



## Fawkes

Kejriwal questions Anna for
supporting Lokpal Bill in its
current form
CNN-IBN | 14-Dec-2013 19:49
PM
New Delhi: A parallel war erupted
between the Aam Aadmi Party
leader Arvind Kejriwal and anti-
corrution crusader Anna Hazare on
how effective the new Lokpal Bill
is.
Kejriwal in his tweet questioned
that how could Anna Hazare
support the Lokpal Bill in its
current form.
"I am really surprised, how can
Anna accept the sarkari Lokpal
Bill? Sarkari Lokpal is a 'jokepal',"
Kejriwal tweeted.
"Whatever Anna may say, we will
continue our fight for Jan Lokpal
Bill till our last breath," Kejriwal
went on to say.
He also expressed his skepticism by
asking who is misguiding Anna.
Kejriwal's comment comes after
Anna Hazare suggested moving
ahead with the amended Bill
presented in the Rajya Sabha and
said improvements in the
legislation could be brought
through amendments later.
"Time has come to move (ahead)
with the present draft of Lokpal
Bill and get it passed.
Improvements can be made later
through amendments once it
becomes a Constitutional reality,"
Hazare told as his indefinite fast
for a citizen's ombudsman entered
the fifth day on Saturday.
Interestingly, both the principle
political parties the Congress and
the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP)
have also come out strongly in
passing the Lokpal Bill in its
current form, but the AAP is still
expressing its reluctance.
I m really surprised. How
can Anna accept sarkari
lokpal bill? Sarkari lokpal is
a "jokepal". Who is
misguiding Anna?
— Arvind Kejriwal (@
ArvindKejriwal) December
14, 2013

http://m.ibnlive.com/news/politics/...okpal-bill-in-its-current-form/439618-37.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Kerala Congress embarrassed after PC George flags off Modi 'unity run'*








> Thiruvananthapuram: The Kerala Congress unit triggered a flutter on Sunday after Government Chief Whip and vice-chairman of the Kerala Congress-Mani (M) PC George inaugurated 'Run for Unity' marathon organised by Gujarat Chief Minister and BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.
> 
> George was seen distributing t-shirts with Narendra Modi's picture and wearing a saffron shawl on his neck during the event held at Kottayam.
> 
> State Congress leaders have criticised George for his actions and have demanded action be taken against him. Meanwhile, George maintained that he participated in the programme only to honour Sardar Vallabhai Patel.
> 
> The event is organised country wide by BJP and Narendra Modi to mark the death anniversary of Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel. Modi organised the event in a bid to collect scrap iron to build Sardar Patel's 182-metre statue in the middle of Narmada river, which is scheduled to be completed before January 26, 2014.
> Kerala Congress embarrassed after PC George flags off Modi 'unity run'



@Nair saab What's happening in God's own country? Modi causing tremors within Kerala congress... is this the beginning of something new?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> *Kerala Congress embarrassed after PC George flags off Modi 'unity run'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nair saab What's happening in God's own country? Modi causing tremors within Kerala congress... is this the beginning of something new?


Not only him... many prominent TV actors... large numbers of non Hindus attended the rally...

Malayalam movie actor... Tini Tom...









Malayalam Movie Super Star Suresh Gobi...







World Disabled Arm wrestling Champion Joby Mathew...







And Malayalees from all walk life ...





































MODJI T-shirt where sold like hot cakes...







*
Kerala Modified ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kbd-raaf

Are there prime ministerial candidate debates in India?

Would be interesting to see a Modi vs Kejriwal vs whoever Congress announces.


----------



## Star Wars

Congress to declare Rahul Gandhi as PM candidate on Jan 17: Sources


Congratz everyone!!
@kbd-raaf , @Nair saab , @JanjaWeed , @jha , @KRAIT 

 my wish came true 

some people in congress are saying A.K .Antony for P.M

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/412447091718234112

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Friei Indien

VeeraBahadur said:


> Did that happen in your dreams ???
> 
> Jumma Jumma 22 post hue hai abhi aur lambi lambi fekna suru.


pappu gandhi, his bardancer mother and her bullshit anti-national party will be a history soon enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Wah congress ne bhi modi supporter select kiya


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Congress to declare Rahul Gandhi as PM candidate on Jan 17: Sources
> 
> 
> Congratz everyone!!
> @kbd-raaf , @Nair saab , @JanjaWeed , @jha , @KRAIT
> 
> my wish came true
> 
> some people in congress are saying A.K .Antony for P.M



Nice... BJP managed to get both of their candidates to be nominated for the PM post. One for BJP.. & the other one for Congress! Good work guys...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Lalu-Prasad-walks-out-of-jail-vows-to-take-on-Narendra-Modi/articleshow/27469440.cms


----------



## KRAIT

My account got suspended when I asked Shashi Tharoor that does Congress feel ashamed that rape cases doubled and molestation quadrupled under Congress rule after Nirbhaya case. 
He previously replied to me that women are now fearless and reporting more cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

KRAIT said:


> My account got suspended when I asked Shashi Tharoor that does Congress feel ashamed that rape cases doubled and molestation quadrupled under Congress rule after Nirbhaya case.
> He previously replied to me that women are now fearless and reporting more cases.



My account is blocked by NDTV & most of their associates!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Narendra Modi on Lokayukta is like Asaram talking about virginity: Jairam Ramesh*



> NEW DELHI: Narendra Modi speaking about Lokayukta is like Asaram "talking about virginity", Union minister Jairam Ramesh on Monday said, hitting back at the BJP prime ministerial candidate.
> 
> The rural development minister, who is no stranger to controversial remarks, drew an analogy with the disgraced self-styled godman who is facing charges of sexual assault when he was asked about Modi mocking Rahul Gandhi on the issue of Lokpal Bill at a rally in in Uttarakhand yesterday.
> 
> Modi had questioned why Congress, which is pushing the Lokpal Bill, was not implementingLokayukta Act brought in by the previous BJP government headed by B C Khanduri in Uttarakhand.
> 
> Ramesh said that the Gujarat chief minister, who did not appoint a Lokayukta for 10 years in his state, has no right to speak on the issue of the anti-graft legislation.
> 
> "A guy who didn't appoint a Lokayukta for 10 years is hardly the person to speak about Lokayukta. For 10 years he didn't appoint a Lokayukta and he is giving 'updesh' (sermon' on Lokayukta. This is like Asaram talking about virginity," Ramesh told reporters.
> 
> Self-styled godman Asaram Bapu, who allegedly sexually assaulted a minor, is in judicial custody in Jodhpur jail since his arrest in September.
> 
> Ramesh termed Uttarakhand's Lokayukta Act a "joke" and said that "there was some problem" with the legislation. He, however, did not elaborate.
> 
> Drafted at a time when Anna Hazare's agitation for a Lokpal Bill was at its peak, UttarakhandLokayukta Bill was passed unanimously by the state Assembly on November 1, 2011 after Khanduri took over the reins in the state for a second time in September, 2011.
> 
> Though given presidential ascent after a two-year wait in September this year, the Act is yet to be implemented in Uttarakhand as chief minister Vijay Bahuguna wants to bring it into force only after certain amendments.
> 
> Uttarakhand Lokayukta Act brings under its ambit the chief minister, ministers, MLAs and bureaucrats among others.
> Narendra Modi on Lokayukta is like Asaram talking about virginity: Jairam Ramesh - The Times of India



_Coming from a man representing Ram Singh... _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

Nair saab said:


> We Neither have the Funds, Political support, media support nor the numbers...
> 
> Only 50% of Kerala is Hindu and the people who kill RSS and BJP carders are mostly Marxist who themselves are Hindus ...
> 
> Killing or getting Killed either way its our loss, as people who die in both sides are Hindus...
> 
> The people in government are muslim+ Christian government of Congress ... and the opposition is Marxist and Communist who are more Anti-Hindu then the Non-Hindus itself ...
> 
> now do u understand whom we are fighting against ...



@Nair saab interested to hear your opinion on this.

In the 1950's when the communists came to power, The christian missionaries, and to a lesser extent the NSS and even to a lesser extent Muslim League was suspicious of them.

Whatever you may think of the earliest Marxist leaders we had, they are a hundred times better than the current crop of cynical sell outs.

In the end, it comes down to power, and if you can get power by vote banking, then screw governance.


----------



## Nair saab

BJP MLA adopts three gangrape survivors in Bihar : East, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*My dear Arvind, do you think governing and administration is a T.V reality show?

Everytime you need to take a decision, will you conduct polls?

Please stop this nautanki of public opinion polls and show that you've got balls to take a decision!

Delhi live: AAP in reality tv mode, wants Delhi to decide on Cong merger | Firstpost
*



Echo_419 said:


> Every sane indian should vote for BJP and encourage others to vote for it
> If they want to put india back on development path




How can they ignore Karnataka 

A very good chance win atleast 11-15 seats!

In Maha, NaMo should ensure a Traingle alliance. BJP, Raj and Uddhav. Which will get them atleast 50% of the seats. Raj and Uddhav have only tactical differences, which NaMo can sort out by playing big brother role. This would be a win win situation to all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Lokpal bill passed


----------



## Echo_419

CorporateAffairs said:


> *My dear Arvind, do you think governing and administration is a T.V reality show?
> 
> Everytime you need to take a decision, will you conduct polls?
> 
> Please stop this nautanki of public opinion polls and show that you've got balls to take a decision!
> 
> Delhi live: AAP in reality tv mode, wants Delhi to decide on Cong merger | Firstpost
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can they ignore Karnataka
> 
> A very good chance win atleast 11-15 seats!
> 
> In Maha, NaMo should ensure a Traingle alliance. BJP, Raj and Uddhav. Which will get them atleast 50% of the seats. Raj and Uddhav have only tactical differences, which NaMo can sort out by playing big brother role. This would be a win win situation to all




Mubarak Ho
India- Rajya Sabha passes Lokpal bill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Kerala government Chief Whip PC George says Modi not untouchable




Kottayam:

Click to expand...

*


> Continuing his defiant attitude in the Congress-led ruling UDF, government Chief Whip and KC-M nominee PC George on Tuesday said BJP prime ministerial candidate and Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi was not an "untouchable".
> 
> George also took exception to the decision of a group of legislatures from the state to cancel a visit to Surat to study the waste management schemes.
> 
> The team consisting members from both ruling UDF and CPI-M led LDF opposition had cancelled the programme fearing political back lash in the state.
> 
> George, who was under attack from Congress for attending the 'Run for Unity' programme organised by BJP, said he would not mind to attend public functions held by BJP.
> 
> "The Congress leaders by criticising me for attending a function to honour Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel is actually humiliating Patel", George said.
> 
> Referring to the issues in Congress in the state, George said KPCC President Ramesh Chennithala should be inducted into the Ministry headed by Oommen Chandy to resolve the problems in that party.
> Kerala government Chief Whip PC George says Modi not untouchable



@Nair saab 
Modi effect in Kerala?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> *Kerala government Chief Whip PC George says Modi not untouchable
> *
> 
> @Nair saab
> Modi effect in Kerala?


I told u guys about the possibility of some Fragmented fraction can go with BJP... Specially the Christians ...

Its no Modi effect...

1 Ministerial Berth in central government is worth a lot ... I knew somebody in Congress(mani) group will take the Bait...

But offcorse there is a lot of MODI effect in BJP and RSS carders in kerala... specially because MODIji has paid some special attention to kerala... which no central BJP leader has ever Done...

Today a average BJP carder is not afraid of CPM goons...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

How Narendra Modi shielded Purushottam Solanki of Fisheries Scam... : Truth Of Gujarat

*How Narendra Modi shielded Purushottam Solanki of Fisheries Scam*


----------



## KRAIT

@Nair saab Do Modi campaigning.


----------



## Nair saab

KRAIT said:


> @Nair saab Do Modi campaigning.


???


----------



## Puchtoon

*For Aakar Patel Fans ((Must Read))
*
Modi Magic? | Newslaundry


----------



## KRAIT

Nair saab said:


> ???


Hehehe...nothing.


----------



## Nair saab

@JanjaWeed @Android @Marxist @blood @ @GURU DUTT @CorporateAffairs @Flamingo @utraash @StormShadow @WAR-rior @eowyn @KRAIT @Janmejay @Gautam @Dash @kaykay @Truth Finder @adwityagrata @Roybot @jha @harpoon








LOL LOL Guys Arnab Feat Meenakshi Lekhi ... Just Awsome ...


For all Meenakshi Leki and Arnab Goswami Fans!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> LOL LOL Guys Arnab Feat Meenakshi Lekhi ... Just Awsome ...
> For all Meenakshi Leki and Arnab Goswami Fans!!!


 ROFL ... bloody brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 11940


After mujafarnagar riots .... BJP is bound to get some seats due to jaats .... things aren't that gloomy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

The India272+ Volunteering Platform (http://www.india272.com) is pleased to announce the first in its series of*India272+ Dialogues on the 9th of January, 2014, in New Delhi,* where a select group of *Mission 272+ Volunteers will get to interact with Shri Narendra Modi*.






Registration deadline – *25 Dec 2013*
Contribution deadline – *31 Dec 2013*
Shortlisting – *2nd Jan 2014 (tentative)*


----------



## Star Wars

Jayalalitha wants to be PM now :\


----------



## Iggy

_*Will it continue to be advantage Chouhan?*
_

_Modi is like my elder brother. His blessings are always with me,” says Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister_
Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan — like his counterpart in Gujarat, Narendra Modi — has kept the BJP on the winning track in his State.

But when it comes to personal style, no two men could be more different: one self-effacing, the other ensuring that he remains in the spotlight, 24x7.

But Mr. Chouhan’s modesty has only enhanced his public image, the results of the CNN-IBN-_The Hindu_ Election Tracker poll suggest.

Unlike Gujarat, where Mr. Modi’s personal popularity has dipped even as the vote share of his party has increased, in Madhya Pradesh, the esteem in which Mr. Chouhan is held by the people has grown along with admiration for his government.

Indeed, in his home State, 49 per cent of the respondents in Madhya Pradesh said they would prefer to see Mr. Chouhan emerging as the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate, compared with just 28 per cent for Mr. Modi.

Among the BJP faithful, the figure for Mr. Chouhan is higher, 51 per cent; for his counterpart from Gujarat, 36 per cent.

The approval rating of his administration has climbed from 50 per cent to 64 per cent since July 2011 (when the CSDS had done another survey), even as it tops a table on satisfaction levels with the performance of 18 State governments. Satisfaction with the administration in Madhya Pradesh has risen from an already high 68 per cent in July 2011 to a whopping 82 per cent now.

*Full marks for Chouhan*

The giant billboards that greeted people on the streets earlier this week when Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan launched his 50-day Jan Ashirwad Yatra ahead of Madhya Pradesh Assembly elections slated for the end of the year featured almost the entire BJP pantheon. From its revered leaders Atal Bihari Vajpayee and L.K. Advani to party chief Rajnath Singh and Leader of the Opposition Sushma Swaraj, they were all there.

Only one face was conspicuous by its absence — that of the BJP’s poster boy and, currently, party’s election campaign chief Narendra Modi.

Asked by journalists why Mr. Modi was missing from the images of the party’s great and good, the 54-year-old Mr. Chouhan, seeking a third term in office, dismissed the question as provoking an “unnecessary controversy.” Pressed, he gave a measured response: “He is like my elder brother. His blessings are always with me.”

But Madhya Pradesh’s low-profile Chief Minister, a favourite of Mr. Advani, probably knew what he was doing: the CNN-IBN-_The Hindu_ Election Tracker poll conducted by the Centre for the Study of Developing Societies (CSDS) shows that in his home State, 49 per cent of respondents would prefer to see Mr. Chouhan emerging as the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate as compared to just 28 per cent for Mr. Modi.

Among the BJP faithful, the figure for Mr. Chouhan is even higher — 51 per cent for him, 36 per cent for his counterpart from Gujarat. In 2009, the BJP won 16 of the 29 Lok Sabha seats from Madhya Pradesh, and 15 of the 26 in Gujarat.

The CSDS survey also suggests that if general election were to be held now, the BJP’s 2009 vote share of 43 per cent would go up by seven percentage points, while that of the Congress would fall from 40 to 32 per cent in the same period. The Bahujan Samaj Party stands at a steady 6 per cent. If there is a window of hope for the Congress, it is that 15 per cent of those polled were undecided.

But unlike the results of the poll conducted in Gujarat, the BJP’s possible increase in vote share is matched by the growing popularity of Mr. Chouhan, Chief Minister since November 2005, when mid-term, he replaced Babulal Gaur. His administration’s approval rating has climbed from 50 to 64 per cent since July 2011 (when the CSDS had done another survey).

Madhya Pradesh also tops a table on satisfaction levels with the performance of 18 State governments, rising from an already high 68 per cent in July 2011 to a whopping 82 per cent now. Only in four other States has satisfaction with the government risen in the same period: the Biju Janata Dal-ruled Orissa, the Congress-headed Rajasthan and Maharashtra, and Jharkhand, where a JMM-Congress coalition recently took over.

If Mr. Chouhan’s personal popularity has grown along with that of his government, in the absence of a Gujarat-style propaganda machine — and despite his self-effacing style — his model of development must be working.

Indeed, his close to eight years in power appear to have obliterated the record of the Congress’s Digvijay Singh, who ruled Madhya Pradesh between 1993 and 2003. To a question on how his government compared with that of Mr. Singh, 75 per cent rooted for him, only 8 per cent for the Congress leader. Even among traditional Congress supporters, 56 per cent said Mr. Chouhan had outperformed Mr. Singh; the reverse was true among 21 per cent.

*Public opinion against Centre*

Simultaneously, Mr. Chouhan has created public opinion against the Centre: the State government is right in accusing the Centre of not giving enough funds to Madhya Pradesh, 30 per cent of the respondents said; conversely, 16 per cent believe that the Congress is right when it accuses the State government of taking credit for funds given by the Centre for Centrally administered schemes.

Statistically, the BJP’s vote share over the last two elections, both to the Lok Sabha and the Assembly, has been steadily decreasing: in 2004, the BJP got 48.13 per cent that converted to 25 Lok Sabha seats; in 2009, it fell to 43 per cent and 16 seats. In the 2003 Assembly elections, the BJP got 42.5 per cent of the vote share and 173 seats; in 2008, it got 37.64 per cent and 143 seats. Correspondingly, the Congress’s vote share has grown from 34.07 per cent in 2004 to 40 per cent in 2009, pushing its score from four to 12 in the Lok Sabha, and from 31.6 per cent in 2003 to 32.85 per cent in 2008, increasing its tally in the Assembly elections from 38 to 71.

Can the Congress keep the pressure on? Or, as the CSDS poll predicts, it will continue to be advantage Mr. Chouhan?

Will it continue to be advantage Chouhan? - The Hindu


----------



## Nair saab

^^^ Trying to Create Divide among us... LOL but epic Fail... wont Help ...

Modiji will PM candidate from BJP for next 10-15years ... Even if we Loose or win...


But both are good Leaders...


----------



## Android

#NaMoInKashi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> ^^^ Trying to Create Divide among us... LOL but epic Fail... wont Help ...
> 
> Modiji will PM candidate from BJP for next 10-15years ... Even if we Loose or win...
> 
> 
> But both are good Leaders...



Just goes to show, BJP is really spoiled for choice... & Congress can't look beyond Pappu!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

Karunanidhi praises Narendra Modi, BJP cold to tie-up - The Times of India

CHENNAI/NEW DELHI: After ruling out an alliance with the Congress for the 2014 Lok Sabha elections and indicating that a pre-poll tie-up with the BJP was remote, DMK chief MKarunanidhi praised BJP's PM candidateNarendra Modi, describing him as "a good person".

In an exclusive interview to TOI on Thursday, the DMK leader, when asked about Modi, said, "My personal opinion is Modi is a good person and has taken much care about the development of his state. He has proved his capabilities as an administrator in Gujarat where the people have elected him repeatedly. But whether he is fit to rule the nation, it has to be decided by the voters."

Karunanidhi's praise of Modi comes as a surprise to the Congress, though the Left parties said this was expected. The BJP appreciated his comment, but saw aligning with the Dravidian party as a non-starter considering it aims to continue attacking UPA-II on corruption which includes the 2G Spectrum scam in which two DMK leaders were in jail.

Congress saw Karunanidhi's endorsement of Modi as a sign of desperation. Party spokesman Meem Afzal said, "It's the pressure of Tamil Nadu politics that has made him give this kind of statement."

CPM general secretary Prakash Karat said, "I am not surprised." D Raja, a member of Rajya Sabha from Tamil Nadu, said, "Karunanidhi should be asked what he means by a 'good person'. He also said the DMK strongman's endorsement of Modi shows the depth to which he has fallen. "It's the same party that passed a resolution in the name of Dravidian movement," Raja said.

For BJP, Karunanidhi's praise of Modi comes as a bonus from a state where the ruling AIADMK is viewed as a better ally, given chief minister J Jayalalitha's cordial relations with Modi. Party spokesman Prakash Javdekar said, "Since the time the Congress has been attacking Modi, sometimes below the belt, more and more parties and leaders from across the country are appreciating Modi for his leadership qualities and good governance."


Lol even karuna wants to desert sinking upa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

This is what they do most of the time....Goon Party of India with most number of criminals.

http://i2.wp.com/www.truthofgujarat.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/BJP-Workers-Thrash-Innocent-Boys.jpg?zoom=1.5&resize=682,532


----------



## Bombermanx1

doublemaster said:


> This is what they do most of the time....Goon Party of India with most number of criminals.
> 
> http://i2.wp.com/www.truthofgujarat.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/BJP-Workers-Thrash-Innocent-Boys.jpg?zoom=1.5&resize=682,532


Yeah right whatever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Is this criteria to judge a party....Spare some time in my ward .....There will he tens of this kind of cases where Congress and Commies literally kill people for many silly reason...

Of course i can understand your desperate attemp to discredit BJP....Keep it up..



doublemaster said:


> This is what they do most of the time....Goon Party of India with most number of criminals.
> 
> http://i2.wp.com/www.truthofgujarat.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/BJP-Workers-Thrash-Innocent-Boys.jpg?zoom=1.5&resize=682,532

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## genghis khan

@doublemaster 
Youth Congress leader suspended; police to quiz her for blackmail
Actor arrested for laughing during Youth Congress leader's speech

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> Is this criteria to judge a party....Spare some time in my ward .....There will he tens of this kind of cases where Congress and Commies literally kill people for many silly reason...
> 
> Of course i can understand your desperate attemp to discredit BJP....Keep it up..



2 incidents happened yesterday, I posted one. I am not judging buy just one or two incidents like this. What can u say when party PM candidate itself is having wrong records? 

May be BJP not responsible for this incident, But organisations affiliated it like Bajrangadal, Shiv Sainiks are more of involved in moral policing. So this makes BJP directly responsible...

Not to mention PM candidates close ally Amit Shah....For me it looks like most probably he will end up in jail.

Any how, its a party with largest criminals fielded. Problem for me is, still they claim "Party with difference....". This is where i have problem.


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> 2 incidents happened yesterday, I posted one. I am not judging buy just one or two incidents like this. What can u say when party PM candidate itself is having wrong records?
> 
> May be BJP not responsible for this incident, But organisations affiliated it like Bajrangadal, Shiv Sainiks are more of involved in moral policing. So this makes BJP directly responsible...
> 
> Not to mention PM candidates close ally Amit Shah....For me it looks like most probably he will end up in jail.
> 
> Any how, its a party with largest criminals fielded. Problem for me is, still they claim "Party with difference....". This is where i have problem.




You donot understand me or my post...i understand that BJP might have done it....Still then i like it....You know why?.....Because i find tlhe people like you as the biggest hypocrate of my country...That is the reason...although BJP may bring criminal element ...but still then their intent is good ....That at least i will see one day a nation without the minority appeasing Congi party eliminated from Indian politics for ever...That is why I like to see BJP to win...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adwityagrata

doublemaster said:


> 2 incidents happened yesterday, I posted one. I am not judging buy just one or two incidents like this. What can u say when party PM candidate itself is having wrong records?
> May be BJP not responsible for this incident, But organisations affiliated it like Bajrangadal, Shiv Sainiks are more of involved in moral policing. So this makes BJP directly responsible...
> Not to mention PM candidates close ally Amit Shah....For me it looks like most probably he will end up in jail.
> Any how, its a party with largest criminals fielded. Problem for me is, still they claim "Party with difference....". This is where i have problem.



You have opened my eyes  ........ we will all now vote for the congress. Happy ?



Kaniska said:


> You donot understand me or my post...i understand that BJP might have done it....Still then i like it....You know why?.....Because i find tlhe people like you as the biggest hypocrate of my country...That is the reason...although BJP may bring criminal element ...but still then their intent is good ....That at least i will see one day a nation without the minority appeasing Congi party eliminated from Indian politics for ever...That is why I like to see BJP to win...



You have to give concession to the fact that he is a muslim and his hate is ingrained.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/413935265216876545

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Modi thrashing Congress very hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> BJP pulls up all of it's defenses from Mahabharat serial makers *because they know their supporters are illiterate.*
> WHo cares what the father thinks? State machinery and money used without even a registered complaint? WHo the hell is he to get any of this without procedure? WHo paid for all the hotel and aircraft tickets and deployment of policemen- Including IG and SP- for months?- the goddamn father? We did't pay for an IG so that he could stalk women. It's tax payers money. ANd we pay the money to put up an ATS to stop TERRORIST activities, not for Modi and Amit Shah to stalk women they like. And yeah they stalked her coz of saheb's 'personal' interest, not coz of any 'father request'. They just caught hold of that poor b@stard and are arm twisting him with god knows what threats.



& all congress supporters are P.hDs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KRAIT

doublemaster said:


> 2 incidents happened yesterday, I posted one. I am not judging buy just one or two incidents like this. What can u say when party PM candidate itself is having wrong records?May be BJP not responsible for this incident, But organisations affiliated it like Bajrangadal, Shiv Sainiks are more of involved in moral policing. So this makes BJP directly responsible...Not to mention PM candidates close ally Amit Shah....For me it looks like most probably he will end up in jail.Any how, its a party with largest criminals fielded. Problem for me is, still they claim "Party with difference....". This is where i have problem.


What about entire party who is ruling has wrong record ? 
VHP and Bajrang Dal do something and BJP is directly responsible ? Do you know VHP and Bajarng Dal is made silent in Gujarat. 
75 convictions were made in Gujarat riots, while Congress goons are roaming free. Your govt in Assam has failed to convict any one.
I don't even want to go into details of billions of dollars looted in Congress rule.

BTW, BJP's PM candidate doesn't have wrong record, he has been ALLEGED of crimes, none of which are proven even after a decade with CBI in hands of Congress and also by SIT appointed by Supreme Court.

Why don't you ever talk of Assam riots ? Is Assam not a part of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

MODIji in his youth as a Sanyasi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> MODIji in his youth as a Sanyasi!!!



Yeh kahan se mila aapko? Geniune or photochop?


----------



## doublemaster

Yes, VHP and Bajrangadal do some thing then BJP is responsible. They are affiliated to BJP directly. They support each other.

Every time so conveniently you are hiding behind SIT verdict, You are carrying SIT verdict every where and show, look modi is clean. If this is the case, How can u say congress party leader has wrong record? Any of their leaders wrong doing is proved in SC? Not even one scam proved yet. Does this make them clean? Morover, Sonia and Rahul do not even have pending cases (as i know). How can u call them corrupt? 

You are talking about 75 convictions? It was not because of Modi, Modi has nothing to do with that. We should give credit to NGO's for this. There were NGO which tried all the way including sting opeartions and nailed them. Not modi. What did babu bajrangi say? Dint he praise modi for saving him?Many cases needed to transfer outside gujrat to get convictions. Isnt it? Should be ashamed to give credit to modi for convictions. 

You are asking me why we talk about Guajrat and not Assam? Actually i should ask same question to you. Why we hate only modi when riots happened in Assam and Guajrat? Why do we hate only BJP? Dont we know that both the places its muslims who suffered more? Most of the time rioters are BD or VHP their ideology backs BJP or BJP backs them. 

Every muslim hate to vote congress including me (but honestly i like Rahul! or Sonia), Many of us want to teach a lesson to congress. Actually most of them. Probably this is the reason this time around madhya pradesh and Rajasthan most muslims voted BJP. 

It is common feeling amoung muslims that, If BJP comes to power then there will not be any riots. Because they do all these things for power and if they have it they want to enjoy that smoothly. Where as if congress is in power, BD and VHP will be so active, that they want to showcase their work, they want their name in news every time. Congress will never act, it fears it will lose Hindu vote, and thinks that muslims dont have other choice.

I think this time BJP election campaign was far more secular, because they realized that people no more vote just for Hindu sake. I think this time more muslims would have voted BJP but your PM candidate ruined that.


Some what related to this: 2 Beef stalls closed just wk before. It was in public market, it operated for 5 years when BJP was in power. But now congress is in power, within a a year beef stalls closed!



Nair saab said:


> MODIji in his youth as a Sanyasi!!!



But now...!


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> You donot understand me or my post...i understand that BJP might have done it....Still then i like it....You know why?.....Because i find tlhe people like you as the biggest hypocrate of my country...That is the reason...although BJP may bring criminal element ...but still then their intent is good ....That at least i will see one day a nation without the minority appeasing Congi party eliminated from Indian politics for ever...That is why I like to see BJP to win...



This is some what good...You know what, I hate here people argue BJP is decent , corrupt free party. I know that most of them support just because they hate us. @KRAIT do u understand now? People like him easily find BJP will work for them and congress work for minorities. This is feeling in every muslims. 

Now, I will ask you. Did muslims ask reservation? How many times muslims fought for it? Did muslims ask Haj subsidy? Tomorrow congess reverses these facilities, dont you think muslims still vote for congress? I dont know when congress and BJP will understand this. Congress thinks that just by announcing some schemes muslim vote guaranteed ( Actually most of the scheme will not reach). But congress is losing both votes. Muslim do not even care about this, its like any other government schemes not so easily reachable to common man. BJP uses this opportunity to tell hindu community that they are in danger. Certain extent this makes Majority to Hate minority. Anyways congress is the loser. 

Its so easy to defeat congress. It just has to lose muslim vote. BJP just need to change a bit. This time around they are much better than before...No temple issue this time yet. Only problem is Modi...


----------



## Nair saab

*RSS worker attacked with Bombs in presence of Police and was killed in Calicut*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@doublemaster That's why I support Modi. I don't like L K Advani. The way Modi has worked for Muslims in Gujarat, if projected to rest of Indian Muslims, they will surely vote BJP.

But I agree, BJP has yet to soften its stance.


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> @doublemaster That's why I support Modi. I don't like L K Advani. The way Modi has worked for Muslims in Gujarat, if projected to rest of Indian Muslims, they will surely vote BJP.
> 
> But I agree, BJP has yet to soften its stance.



Probably u did not understand what i wrote.



Nair saab said:


> *RSS worker attacked with Bombs in presence of Police and was killed in Calicut*



Its ironic that, Most of the time they killed others infront of police.....!

By the way, Media one is Jamatee channel, isnt it?


----------



## Nair saab

doublemaster said:


> Its ironic that, Most of the time they killed others infront of police.....!
> 
> By the way, Media one is Jamatee channel, isnt it?


Poda rascal Kunda mone!!!



KRAIT said:


> @doublemaster That's why I support Modi. I don't like L K Advani. The way Modi has worked for Muslims in Gujarat, if projected to rest of Indian Muslims, they will surely vote BJP.
> 
> But I agree, BJP has yet to soften its stance.


We Should harden our Stand more...

FATWAS BAN OUTSIDERS’ ENTRY INTO RAMESWARAM VILLAGES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Nair saab said:


> Poda rascal Kunda mone!!!
> We Should harden our Stand more...
> FATWAS BAN OUTSIDERS’ ENTRY INTO RAMESWARAM VILLAGES


One thing at a time. Get into center.

Second, control the extremists, support the moderates.

Third, taking away the insecurities and reaching to common rules for all.

Fourth, well there comes my secret plan.


----------



## Nair saab

KRAIT said:


> One thing at a time. Get into center.
> 
> Second, control the extremists, support the moderates.
> 
> Third, taking away the insecurities and reaching to common rules for all.
> 
> Fourth, well there comes my secret plan.


Ram Rajya in 20 years ... Jai Sree Ram!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Nair saab said:


> Ram Rashtra in 20 years ... Jai Sree Ram!!!


Strong secular India in 20 years and pro India immigrant Muslims owning big business houses in neighborhood. Giving them huge support to settle there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

KRAIT said:


> Strong secular India in 20 years and pro India immigrant Muslims owning big business houses in neighborhood. Giving them huge support to settle there.


U can interpret that way as well... 









AAP MLA akhilesh pati rowdiness, stops demolition of illegal construction in delhi... Abuses PWD officers...


AAP the political change ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> This is some what good...You know what, I hate here people argue BJP is decent , corrupt free party. *I know that most of them support just because they hate us.* @KRAIT do u understand now? People like him easily find BJP will work for them and congress work for minorities. This is feeling in every muslims.
> 
> Now, I will ask you. Did muslims ask reservation? How many times muslims fought for it? Did muslims ask Haj subsidy? Tomorrow congess reverses these facilities, dont you think muslims still vote for congress? I dont know when congress and BJP will understand this. Congress thinks that just by announcing some schemes muslim vote guaranteed ( Actually most of the scheme will not reach). But congress is losing both votes. Muslim do not even care about this, its like any other government schemes not so easily reachable to common man. BJP uses this opportunity to tell hindu community that they are in danger. Certain extent this makes Majority to Hate minority. Anyways congress is the loser.
> 
> Its so easy to defeat congress. It just has to lose muslim vote. BJP just need to change a bit. This time around they are much better than before...No temple issue this time yet. Only problem is Modi...



Do not put words in my mouth....If I oppose appeasement and then you feel that I hate people like you....Then it shows your bias towards rest of the Indian with your judgmental mindset....Do you still feel that minorities are not appeased?....Come on dude...Indian election is held on the basis of how to appease and give favor to freebies and undue favor to the Muslims so that elections can be won...How many times in the election history Muslims has voted in the way rest of the country feels about the mood of the nation....When a country thinks one way....major section of people are easily persuaded and voted to Congress with some kind of favor in every election....How many major muslim leaders you see recently has participated in the any kind of movement...And above all, it is your hatred to the BJP , that makes BJP stronger....Otherwise I am not a great BJP supporter too.....But as long as Cong is there in Indian politics....BJP should be winner wrt Congi party...



KRAIT said:


> @doublemaster That's why I support Modi. I don't like L K Advani. The way Modi has worked for Muslims in Gujarat, if projected to rest of Indian Muslims, they will surely vote BJP.
> 
> But I agree, BJP has yet to soften its stance.




No point in explaining him....For him...some people needs just an execute to satisfy their own desire....
Some people just need a reason to hate Hindu people...And this is precisely what increase popularity of Modi...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

Chaiwalas with MODIji T-shirts ... I think the Tea sellers have taken it upon them to make MODIji PM and prove congress a point ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@Nair saab I have always maintained that it's not that brand Modi doesn't have value- it has GREAT value, just put to the wrong use. Instad of the PM nonsense, launch Modi Chai Patti, Sabun etc.- it will sell well....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Finally Arvind Kejriwal gets Congress Media award ... Indian of the year CNN-IBN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kaniska

Some good news that the killer who killed the BJP offcial in Tamilnadu is killed by someone...

Suspect in Tamil Nadu BJP leader's killing murdered | Deccan Chronicle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Union minister Jairam Ramesh today presented “India Today State of the States Award for Macro Economy” to Gujarat government. On behalf of the Gujarat government, the award was received by Narmada and Water Resources Principal Secretary and Resident Commissioner Shri Asim Khurana in New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> *Some good news* that the killer who killed the BJP offcial in Tamilnadu is killed by someone...
> 
> Suspect in Tamil Nadu BJP leader's killing murdered | Deccan Chronicle


----------



## Nair saab

A Lady 61 year old ran a marathon to get some money for her husband's medical treatment


61-year-old woman clad in sari and running barefoot wins race at Baramati Marathon | Sportskeeda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## adwityagrata

Nair saab said:


> A Lady 61 year old ran a marathon to get some money for her husband's medical treatment
> 61-year-old woman clad in sari and running barefoot wins race at Baramati Marathon | Sportskeeda



WOW. 

RESPECT.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Nair saab I have always maintained that it's not that brand Modi doesn't have value- it has GREAT value, just put to the wrong use. Instad of the PM nonsense, launch Modi Chai Patti, Sabun etc.- it will sell well....



What a wonderful Idea. 

We can also have Ph. Muhammed Sabun, condoms and electric shavers 



KRAIT said:


> @doublemaster That's why I support Modi. I don't like L K Advani. The way Modi has worked for Muslims in Gujarat, if projected to rest of Indian Muslims, they will surely vote BJP.
> 
> But I agree, BJP has yet to soften its stance.



Nonsense. 

I think we should just Sacrifice Modi for Muslim Appeasement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi in mumbai


----------



## Nair saab

Vinod Kumar Binny MLA of AAP says they are ready to do referendum for Kashmir too...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=237553293085268

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Heard a rumour that Modi might be contesting poll from Trivandrum also and also heard the AAP trying to debut here with Achuthanathan as their leader  Both are just rumors, I dont know how much of it is true.


----------



## Android

a lil old news but

Tharoor dares Modi to contest from Thiruvananthapuram -The New Indian Express


----------



## kurup

Nair saab said:


> Vinod Kumar Binny MLA of AAP says they are ready to do referendum for Kashmir too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=237553293085268



A bunch of anti-national mofos , these AAP politicians are .... 

@KRAIT - you were right . These $cums sure have naxalite ideology .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kurup said:


> A bunch of anti-national mofos , these AAP politicians are ....
> 
> @KRAIT - you were right . These $cums sure have naxalite ideology .


 
Not 'anti-national'- just plain stupid I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Not 'anti-national'- just plain stupid I guess.



Earlier it was Prashanth Bhushan ,now this new retard .

It looks like the policy of AAP to show them as some liberalist .

But if they come to power , their policies are sure going to hurt our country .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Nair saab said:


> Vinod Kumar Binny MLA of AAP says they are ready to do referendum for Kashmir too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=237553293085268



 

stupid Indian media trying hard to take down AAP...

this is how our dirty media try to break the confidence of a new party and manipulate


----------



## Jason bourne

kurup said:


> Earlier it was Prashanth Bhushan ,now this new retard .
> 
> It looks like the policy of AAP to show them as some liberalist .
> 
> But if they come to power , their policies are sure going to hurt our country .



*This Binny boy was actully a congress man ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Victory said:


> stupid Indian media trying hard to take down AAP...
> 
> this is how our dirty media try to break the confidence of a new party and manipulate



This is openly admitted by Prasanth Bhusan ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

* Aadmi Party (AAP) chief Arvind Kejriwal is under pressure from some of hiscolleagues to contest the 2014Lok Sabha elections against BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate and Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi*.   *Sources in the AAP say that the party is quite serious about Gujarat, where it plans to field candidates in all 26 Lok Sabha constituencies*. Asked whether Kejriwal would contest against Modi, an AAP source said, "Yes, there is a discussion going on within the party that a 'firebrand', 'clean' and 'famous' personality should be fielded against Modi and that person could be Kejriwal."

When this newspaper asked Yogendra Yadav, a member of AAP's Political AffairsCommittee (PAC) whether Kejriwal would contest against Modi, he said, "Why not? But as of now we are busy with Delhi. We have to take a decision, based on the response to the referendum, whether we should form the government or not."

*Kejriwal's proposed move to contest against Modi is part of the party's larger strategy of fielding high-profile candidates against heavyweights from other parties. Accordingly, Kumar Vishwas is tipped to be fielded against Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi from Amethi in Uttar Pradesh. Another senior leader, Anjali Damania has been asked to be ready to file her nomination against former BJP president Nitin Gadkari, who is planning to contest from Nagpur in Maharashtra.*

"All this (Kejriwal contesting against Modi) is speculation at this moment. He can certainly fight from Gujarat or from anywhere else for that matter, but the question is not relevant until the time we come to a consensus about Delhi. We have not decided anything on the Lok Sabha elections, as we are just doing groundwork on how many seats we can contest from," said Yadav.

*Sources say that Kejriwal's colleagues are putting stress on equidistance and want him to fight against Modi because they are setting up a candidate against Rahul Gandhi.*

The BJP downplayed AAP's proposed move to field Kejriwal against Modi, saying, in India, everybody has the right to contest elections. "It does not matter. This is a democracy. Anyone is free to contest against anybody and from any place. If he wants to contest against Narendra Modi, he is free to do so," BJP's national vice president Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi told The Sunday Guardian. As of now, it has not been decided from which constituency Modi will contest the Lok Sabha elections, or from which state, Gujarat or Uttar Pradesh, or some other state.

*As for government formation in Delhi, Yogendra Yadav said that his party was receiving a "positive response" from the people about forming a government in alliance with the Congress. * "So far we have received an overwhelming response from the people in favour of forming the government. However, it is only on Sunday night that we will know if it's a 'yes' or a 'no'," he said.

When asked if AAP had decided on the portfolios to be given to their respective members, Yadav said, "It is too early to say that. In case we are forming government, the important posts will be decided on Monday. We, as a party, are spontaneous and do not decide on issues too much in advance. Our members are bindaas about who will take which post."

Though AAP leaders claim it is too early to say who among the winning candidates will be a part of the Cabinet, a party source said, "We have 28 MLAs, many of whom have defeated political heavyweights in their constituencies. These people will, of course, be included in the Cabinet." He indicated that MLAs such as Somnath Bharti (defeated Kiran Walia in Malviya Nagar), Manish Sisodia (defeated Nakul Bhardwaj in Patparganj), Vinod Kumar Binny (defeated A.K. Walia in Lakshmi Nagar) and Jarnail Singh (defeated Rajiv Babbar in Tilak Vihar), among others, can be given ministerial positions.

When asked what will happen to the possible AAP-led government in Delhi, in case Kejriwal plans to contest against Modi and even wins, the AAP source said, "It is quite premature to talk about that scenario. He may stick to the Chief Minister's post. The PAC leaders will discuss the issue at the right time. *We have no lust for post*. Our prime motto is protecting the nation's interest and whatever is required in this direction, will be done. We are very open to achieve this goal."

Deliberating on the preparations in Gujarat, AAP's state unit secretary Sanjeev Srivastava told this newspaper from Ahmedabad that the decision to contest all the 26 Lok Sabha seats was taken at the state executive meeting last Saturday.

"Before the Delhi Assembly election results, we had committees in 17 out of Gujarat's 26 districts. However, there is a huge surge of support after our spectacular performance in Delhi. As many as 60,000 people have registered themselves online with the party. Besides that, physical membership is also going on, but we have not compiled all of them yet. We have started the process to set up units at the ward level," said Srivastava.

Kejri under pressure to fight against Modi


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> * Aadmi Party (AAP) chief Arvind Kejriwal is under pressure from some of hiscolleagues to contest the 2014Lok Sabha elections against BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate and Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi*.   *Sources in the AAP say that the party is quite serious about Gujarat, where it plans to field candidates in all 26 Lok Sabha constituencies*.



Looks like this was one of the pre-conditions by Congress for their support in Delhi. Why isn't he contemplating fighting against Sonia Gandhi or Rahul Gandhi from Rae Barely or Amethi? He would be in with a chance atleast!


----------



## Marxist

*Orthodox diocese favour Modi*

Kottayam: The Orthodox diocese chairperson Basilius Mar Poulouse Catholica Bava said that if Chief Minister Narendra Modi stands with secularism he is acceptable. The development in Gujarat is appreciable. Bava complained that the diocese did not get justice from UDF. Catholica Bava told that the believers in Gujarat has good opinion on Modi.

Mathrubhumi: ReadMore -'Orthodox diocese favour Modi'

@Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> *Orthodox diocese favour Modi*
> 
> Kottayam: The Orthodox diocese chairperson Basilius Mar Poulouse Catholica Bava said that if Chief Minister Narendra Modi stands with secularism he is acceptable. The development in Gujarat is appreciable. Bava complained that the diocese did not get justice from UDF. Catholica Bava told that the believers in Gujarat has good opinion on Modi.
> 
> Mathrubhumi: ReadMore -'Orthodox diocese favour Modi'
> 
> @Nair saab


See I told u BJP is in a lot out discussions with Christian groups ...

They Basically wanna Tear up some Congress Supporting parties as well as Vote Bank...

Congress getting week in Kerala is a Alarming sign for Churches...They want a alternate political support for churches Business interest ... And many Church supporting individuals have lot of business interests in BJP ruled state...


In Kerala, Churches are Business centers rather than religious places...

So Church are ready to do business with BJP in Kerala ... 

Apart from that Hindu Vote bank in Kerala is now gonna get more polarized on Aramula Airport issue which would Destroy a 1600 year old Temple...

Just wait and watch ... BJP will be the 2nd largest party in terms of vote shares after the communist in 2014 election...


MODIji is a Magician he not only he can get more votes he can also get allies ...


15 years of BJP rule in India for sure with MODIji as PM... After that Rama Rajya...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> See I told u BJP is in a lot out discussions with Christian groups ...
> 
> They Basically wanna Tear up some Congress Supporting parties as well as Vote Bank...
> 
> Congress getting week in Kerala is a Alarming sign for Churches...They want a alternate political support for churches Business interest ... And many Church supporting individuals have lot of business interests in BJP ruled state...
> 
> 
> In Kerala, Churches are Business centers rather than religious places...
> 
> So Church are ready to do business with BJP in Kerala ...
> 
> Apart from that Hindu Vote bank in Kerala is now gonna get more polarized on Aramula Airport issue which would Destroy a 1600 year old Temple...
> 
> Just wait and watch ... BJP will be the 2nd largest party in terms of vote shares after the communist in 2014 election...
> 
> 
> MODIji is a Magician he not only he can get more votes he can also get allies ...
> 
> 
> 15 years of BJP rule in India for sure with MODIji as PM... After that Rama Rajya...



1600 year old temple ??? WTF man..how can they destroy something so old


----------



## Nair saab

Before election Arvind Kejriwal *" I Swear On My Children that I wont Take Congress support" *and now... 








Arvind Kejriwal before election!!!

Victory is not mine, Its peoples Victory ...

Arvind Kejriwal after Election!!!

CM main nahi bana , Janta Bani haii... 

Arvind Kejriwal 9 months after forming government!!! 

Delhi ko Ullu main ne nahi Banaya, Janta Khud Bani haii...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Marxist said:


> *Orthodox diocese favour Modi*
> 
> Kottayam: The Orthodox diocese chairperson Basilius Mar Poulouse Catholica Bava said that if Chief Minister Narendra Modi stands with secularism he is acceptable. The development in Gujarat is appreciable. Bava complained that the diocese did not get justice from UDF. Catholica Bava told that the believers in Gujarat has good opinion on Modi.
> 
> Mathrubhumi: ReadMore -'Orthodox diocese favour Modi'
> 
> @Nair saab



He denied it !!  

@Nair saab , its not a temple yaar, its a sarpacavu


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Not 'anti-national'- just plain stupid I guess.



Why is so much of sympathy for anti national stand taking people of giving Kahsmir to Pakistan with only stupidity....If this is your stand as stupidity...Then let us do another kind os stupidity as let us pur a referendum through out India about what India feels about doing so many things that people feel was not supposed be done?....How about that??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> 1600 year old temple ??? WTF man..how can they destroy something so old


Welcome To Secular India and a Super Secular Kerala ...

First the plan was to destroy the Entire Aranmula Parthasarathy Temple But after strong BJP and Hindu organization protest ... now they are planning a Partial destruction of the Temple

This is the Beautiful, Historical world renowned Temple... Connect with Mahabharata ...

It is Arjuna who Built this temple to expiate for the sin of having killed Karna on the battlefield, against the dharma of killing an unarmed enemy.





















seiko said:


> He denied it !!
> 
> @Nair saab , its not a temple yaar, its a sarpacavu




Mathrubhumi: ReadMore -'Orthodox diocese favour Modi'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Welcome To Secular India and a Super Secular Kerala ...
> 
> First the plan was to destroy the Entire Aranmula Parthasarathy Temple But after strong BJP and Hindu organization protest ... now they are planning a Partial destruction of the Temple
> 
> This is the Beautiful, Historical world renowned Temple... Connect with Mahabharata ...
> 
> It is Arjuna who Built this temple to expiate for the sin of having killed Karna on the battlefield, against the dharma of killing an unarmed enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathrubhumi: ReadMore -'Orthodox diocese favour Modi'



Thank the Heavens for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Nair saab said:


> Mathrubhumi: ReadMore -'Orthodox diocese favour Modi'



Orthodox church head denies backing Modi's candidature - The Times of India


----------



## bronxbull

seiko said:


> Heard a rumour that Modi might be contesting poll from Trivandrum also and also heard the AAP trying to debut here with Achuthanathan as their leader  Both are just rumors, I dont know how much of it is true.



Yeah VS deserves somthing.


----------



## Nair saab

seiko said:


> Orthodox church head denies backing Modi's candidature - The Times of India


Well U can see the Video urself ... Its shown in Mathurbhumi News all over...

U know these Business minded Priest ... they keep on changing their Track...

But this is not a Hidden story ... BJP is in talks with all Church Fractions as well as many Congress Splinter groups ... mainly people from Mani group... I have insider information...


----------



## Nair saab

Very Emotional Video... MODIji CM with a Big Heart...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Great gesture by BJP! Father of Imtiyaz Ansari, one of the alleged bombers caught on the day of Modi’s Hunkar Rally in Patna on October 27 is invited to Narendra Modi rally in Ranchi on 29th December. 








Sithio gets invitation to rally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Mathrubhumi: ReadMore -'Orthodox diocese favour Modi'



@Nair saab 
I thought this was only a local news in Kerala... even intl mainstream media is picking this up, while our own national media is shying away from reporting this...

Keralas major Christian sect head praises Modi - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Nair saab said:


> Great gesture by BJP! Father of Imtiyaz Ansari, one of the alleged bombers caught on the day of Modi’s Hunkar Rally in Patna on October 27 is invited to Narendra Modi rally in Ranchi on 29th December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sithio gets invitation to rally



I actually didn't get what the gesture was all about, inviting Haters! And what is the message sent through this gesture?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> Why is so much of sympathy for anti national stand taking people of giving Kahsmir to Pakistan with only stupidity....If this is your stand as stupidity...Then let us do another kind os stupidity as let us pur a referendum through out India about what India feels about doing so many things that people feel was not supposed be done?....How about that??


 
So you're saying these people were born with strange genes that inexplicably create an urge to give away kashmir


----------



## kurup

Indischer said:


> I actually didn't get what the gesture was all about, inviting Haters! And what is the message sent through this gesture?



The gesture , IMO, is that the BJP only oppose the haters not their family's .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

After AAP alliance with Congress, Modi arrives to review BJP’s poll preparedness 




As Delhi gets foggy, Modi lands to review BJP’s poll preparedness | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

CorporateAffairs said:


> *After AAP alliance with Congress*, Modi arrives to review BJP’s poll preparedness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Delhi gets foggy, Modi lands to review BJP’s poll preparedness | Firstpost


SO they joined hands with the Party, that was the reason AAP came to the center stage. I guess the thirst for power is too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nair saab said:


> * Aadmi Party (AAP) chief Arvind Kejriwal is under pressure from some of hiscolleagues to contest the 2014Lok Sabha elections against BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate and Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi*.   *Sources in the AAP say that the party is quite serious about Gujarat, where it plans to field candidates in all 26 Lok Sabha constituencies*. Asked whether Kejriwal would contest against Modi, an AAP source said, "Yes, there is a discussion going on within the party that a 'firebrand', 'clean' and 'famous' personality should be fielded against Modi and that person could be Kejriwal."



This is one of conditions which Sonia set to Kejri for Delhi support. 



IndoUS said:


> SO they joined hands with the Party, that was the reason AAP came to the center stage. I guess the thirst for power is too much.




I welcome AAP and Congress alliance.

You know, when NaMo is pushed hard, his real talent and skills come out. He loves challenges

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

seiko said:


> He denied it !!
> 
> @Nair saab , its not a temple yaar, its a sarpacavu



May be after "Autonomous college" decision by the government ....

No they want to reduce height of Flag mast of temple 

Mathrubhumi English - Consultancy report on Aranmula which suggests altering of Aranmula temple sparks protest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

Marxist said:


> May be after "Autonomous college" decision by the government ....
> 
> No they want to reduce height of Flag mast of temple
> 
> Mathrubhumi English - Consultancy report on Aranmula which suggests altering of Aranmula temple sparks protest



The current head of Orthodox church was a good priest but he is surrounded by wrong people who he trusts. May be they adviced him to retract the statement.. He had done a lot of good things before he become the head but as a leader he is a complete failure..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

kurup said:


> The gesture , IMO, is that the BJP only oppose the haters not their family's .



Such gestures are always so ambiguous...These Political Parties should,IMO, be very explicit in such matters as people end up interpreting in different ways.


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So you're saying these people were born with strange genes that inexplicably create an urge to give away kashmir



I donot know how Genes comes into the picture...But i know people are born selfish and for their own self interest...they compromise interest of whole nation....And some selfish people of AAP and also some from Commies feels that giving away Kashmir to Pakistan just because Jehadi people create havoc in Kashmir valley, is a symbol on secularism .......And of course if thing genes are the criteria for driving such an urge, I do not have any idea about it...But if you like ...you can enlighten us with your experience if you have any...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

kurup said:


> The gesture , IMO, is that the BJP only oppose the haters not their family's .




Yes Brother This is MODI brand of Politics ...









Soon gonna Sweep India... The long awaited moment of Hindu Nationalist
movement is near...


25 crore people, 250 rallies: BJP's plan for Narendra Modi | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Indischer said:


> Such gestures are always so ambiguous...These Political Parties should,IMO, be very explicit in such matters as people end up interpreting in different ways.



BJP invited one of the family members of the terrorist to the rally .

I don't find any fault in that .


----------



## deckingraj

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So you're saying these people were born with strange genes that inexplicably create an urge to give away kashmir



Nobody is born with strange genes...Are people involved with MOIST/Khalistan supporters and numerous other similar movements have same/similar strange genes?? Look buddy these are circumstances and state hasn't done them any good either...



Kaniska said:


> I donot know how Genes comes into the picture...But i know people are born selfish and for their own self interest...they compromise interest of whole nation....*And some selfish people of AAP and also some from Commies feels that giving away Kashmir to Pakistan just because Jehadi people create havoc in Kashmir valley*, is a symbol on secularism .......And of course if thing genes are the criteria for driving such an urge, I do not have any idea about it...But if you like ...you can enlighten us with your experience if you have any...



Who-so-ever is saying the bold part is a retard and ideally should be handed over to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

kurup said:


> BJP invited one of the family members of the terrorist to the rally .
> 
> I don't find any fault in that .




What if the same was done by the congress party?? Many of the members will find many faults in that!!


----------



## SpArK

Nair saab said:


> Well U can see the Video urself ... Its shown in Mathurbhumi News all over...
> 
> U know these Business minded Priest ... they keep on changing their Track...
> 
> But this is not a Hidden story ... BJP is in talks with all Church Fractions as well as many Congress Splinter groups ... mainly people from Mani group... I have insider information...



Alphonse kannamthanam of BJP may contest with help of church in kottayam belt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

seiko said:


> What if the same was done by the congress party?? Many of the members will find many faults in that!!



Ofcourse But nobody would have find fault if Congress were inviting the family of Perarivalan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

kurup said:


> Ofcourse But nobody would have find fault if Congress were inviting the family of Perarivalan .



Where did you see me do not find fault in it? The point is both Modi and Congress is playing same kind of politics and when it comes to Modi, people are either too blind to see it or too ignorant to understand it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

seiko said:


> Where did you see me do not find fault in it? The point is both Modi and Congress is playing same kind of politics and when it comes to Modi, people are either too blind to see it or too ignorant to understand it..



You misunderstood my post .

What I was saying is that congress inviting perarivalan's family is akin to BJP inviting the family of the terrorist of Hunkar rally . I don't find any fault in that .

But if they were inviting the attackers of each other , then that is a bad move .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

*SNOOPGATE: New tapes nail BJP lies*

Lie No 1: The elaborate surveillance was mounted to provide ‘discreet security’ to Madhuri.

*Truth: A Saheb in Gujarat wanted to know about Madhuri’s love life. The police secretly observed Madhuri’s meetings with a man she was about to marry, eavesdropped on her private conversations and then relayed the information back to Saheb.*

Lie No 2: The issues raised in Snoopgate are strictly a State subject.

Truth: Snoopgate involved multiple states. Both phones within and outside Gujarat were intercepted. There was correspondence between Modi’s Government and Y S Yedyurrapa’s Karnataka government over Madhuri’s cell numbers. Her Bangalore Cell phones were also intercepted.

Lie No 3: The two member State appointed Commission is competent to inquire into all the issues arising out of Snoopgate.

Truth: The Commission has no jurisdiction outside Gujarat. The Terms of Reference are based on malafide presumptions. The Commission has been mandated to inquire into ‘conspiracy’ behind the leaks and ‘the objective considerations while arranging discreet security to a woman’.

Lie No 4: The phone tapping was done as per the due process.

Truth: Lower level officers in the State Home Department were made to send illegal phone tapping authorizations. On one occasion the Karnataka Government turned down the request citing non-compliance of the requirement of the Indian Telegraph Act.

Lie No 5: Madhuri had agreed to the intrusive surveillance.

Truth: Madhuri had no clue that she was being tailed, her phone conversations were being tapped and her dates were subjected to an intrusive scrutiny by top police officers.

Lie No 6: Madhuri had a security threat.

Truth: Madhuri went out for dinners with her would-be husband, drove around the city alone in a car and travelled alone late into the night without any fear or inhibitions.

Lie No 7: The Gujarat police was providing Madhuri a security cover.

Truth: There was no communication between Madhuri and the police. They scoured through flight passenger lists to figure out her arrival time in Ahmedabad, tailed her when she took an auto from the airport and by following her found out the hotel she was staying at.

*SNOOPGATE: New tapes nail BJP lies | Gulail.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> I donot know how Genes comes into the picture...But i know people are born selfish and for their own self interest...they compromise interest of whole nation....And some selfish people of AAP and also some from Commies feels that giving away Kashmir to Pakistan just because Jehadi people create havoc in Kashmir valley, is a symbol on secularism .......And of course if thing genes are the criteria for driving such an urge, I do not have any idea about it...But if you like ...you can enlighten us with your experience if you have any...


 
Either it is deliberate malignance for gain or stupidity. Deliberate malignance is your rant. There is no evidence to support it excepting your 'theories'. So it is, obviously, stupidity.


----------



## Nair saab

seiko said:


> What if the same was done by the congress party?? Many of the members will find many faults in that!!


We would also Praise Congress as well if they invite Family members of following people to Congress rally...

Family members of Veer Naturam Godse who killed Gandi, 

Family members of Nalini and Dhanu who killed Rajiv Gandi, 

Family members of Satwant Singh and Beant Singh who killed Indira Gandi...

And Family members of Spirochete a sexually transmitted Bacteria which killed Nehru ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> And Family members of Spirochete a sexually transmitted Bacteria which killed Nehru ...



& offer a Bharat Ratna while we are on it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Is this news about dawood Ibrahim caught by indian inteligence in Dubai is true or rumour ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Is this news about dawood Ibrahim caught by indian inteligence in Dubai is true or rumour ?



So far... it's just a rumor!



> *TWITER पर लोग पूछ रहे सवाल- क्‍या सच में पकड़ा गया दाऊद इब्राहिम?*
> 
> *नई दिल्‍ली.* क्‍या अंडरवर्ल्‍ड सरगना दाऊद इब्राहिम पकड़ा गया? क्‍या उसे इंडियन मरीन कमांडो MARCOS ने दुबई में घेर लिया है? मंगलवार को इस तरह के सवाल सोशल साइट TWITER पर पूछे जा रहे हैं। एक ट्वीट के बाद लोगों में इसे लेकर उत्‍सुकता बढ़ी और वे इस ट्वीट की पुष्टि करने या इस बारे में और जानने के लिए ट्वीट करने लगे। हालांकि, इस बारे में कोई आधिकारिक जानकारी अब तक कहीं नहीं है।
> 
> दाऊद इब्राहिम भारत का मोस्‍ट वांटेड अपराधी है। सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने भी माना है कि 1993 के मुंबई बम धमाकों की साजिश दाऊद और उसके भाई अनीस इब्राहिम ने की थी।
> 
> TWITER पर इस बारे में लोगों के सवाल और जिज्ञासा दर्शाते कुछ TWEETS:
> *Sushant Gupta ‏@VoiceOfUdhampur *
> 
> 
> Dawood Ibrahim nabbed by Indian Marine Commandos 'MARCOS' in Dubai.... Any Update? Or its Just a Rumour?
> 
> *Haricharan Pudipeddi ‏@pudiharicharan *
> 
> Dawood Ibrahmin captured? Is that true?
> 
> *कौशल गौड़ ‏@kaushalgaur1 *
> 
> Dawood nabbed in Dubai by Marcos. Is it true or a rumour
> Underworld Don Dawood Ibrahim news in Hindi - www.bhaskar.com


----------



## Star Wars

Marcos in Dubai ? 

5 Delhi congress MLA's might break away , some revolt...its in Subramaniam Swami's facebook page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> 5 Delhi congress MLA's might break away , some revolt...its in Subramaniam Swami's facebook page



Now that AAP called Congress's bluff... they are getting cold feet. Congress wants to wriggle out of this somehow & save face as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombermanx1

Nair saab said:


> We would also Praise Congress as well if they invite Family members of following people to Congress rally...
> 
> Family members of Veer Naturam Godse who killed Gandi,
> 
> Family members of Nalini and Dhanu who killed Rajiv Gandi,
> 
> Family members of Satwant Singh and Beant Singh who killed Indira Gandi...
> 
> And Family members of Spirochete a sexually transmitted Bacteria which killed Nehru ...


LMAO @ inviting spirochete( tertiary-syphillis) which killed Nehru.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*CBI gives clean chit to close Modi aide Amit Shah in Ishrat Jahan case *

*CBI gives clean chit to close Modi aide Amit Shah in Ishrat Jahan case: Sources*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> *CBI gives clean chit to close Modi aide Amit Shah in Ishrat Jahan case *
> 
> *CBI gives clean chit to close Modi aide Amit Shah in Ishrat Jahan case: Sources*




Ah... now we know why paid media once again started drumming up Snoopgate story!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

doublemaster said:


> *SNOOPGATE: New tapes nail BJP lies | Gulail.com*



Gulail, Tehelka, Cobrapost, ndtv


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> Gulail, Tehelka, Cobrapost, ndtv




Sounds like Gulail & Cobrapost are in desperate race to fill the gap left by Tehelka...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

आम आदमी पार्टी की सरकार बनने से पहले ही उसके एक विधायक ने अपने बागी तेवर दिखा दिए हैं। कांग्रेस के दिग्गज नेता ए के वालिया को हराने वाले आप के विधायक विनोद कुमार बिन्नी मंत्रिपद न मिलने से नाराज हो गए हैं। बिन्नी दो बार पार्षद रह चुके हैं और इसके बाद उन्होंने आम आदमी पार्टी के टिकट पर विधानसभा का चुनाव जीता।

Aab pata chala AAP ko muh fad dene se kuch nahi Hota...


----------



## ranjeet

AAP is going to cr@p itself in its own diaper ..... and no one is going to wipe that sh!t off their as$es


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

What about AAP? Are they forming govt in Delhi?? What it future??


----------



## kbd-raaf

A very interesting interview. Answers all the policy questions we have about the BJP. Goddamn I hope BJP win this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## temujin

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> What about AAP? Are they forming govt in Delhi?? What it future??



They have formed the govt but ub unki jamke lagne wali hai...Some of their legislators are already revealing their hidden Khongressi plumes and squabbling over ministerial berths have begun. Meanwhile the aam aadmi is waiting with bated breath for their champion Arvind Kejju to deliver on his promises of free paani, 50% cheaper bijli etc. The whole thing looks poised to unravel nicely in the lead up to May 2014, thus playing into the hands of the BJP..Rahulji and his abominable party are likely to be the biggest losers in all this..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

*Ataljis 89 th Birthday ... *

The man who said Jai Jawan , Jai Kisan, Jai Vigyan...


The Man who left India Shining

1. Made the powerful China accept that Sikkim is an integral part of India (earlier China showed it out of India in its map)

2 Whenever you ride on nice highways do remember 50% of the highways built in last 30 years was under this man

3 When he left in 2004 Current Account SURPLUS was ~ 8 bn $.
Under Economist PM in 2012 Current Account DEFICIT is ~ 75 n $

4 The world knew the Indian might when India did 3 Nuclear blasts in Pokhran. All the countries warned India of dire consequences. 2 days later, India showed its audacity again by doing 2 more Nuke blasts

5 All the countries isolated India and put economic sanctions after the Nuke blasts. Despite that, the man left India with an 8.4% GDP growth rate, compared to 4.8% this year

6 Pakis infiltrated in Kargil. He ensured that brave Indian soldiers drove them out of Indian borders (Contrarily when China infiltrated India this year, PM and FM hardly did anything)

7 Enforced the historic POTA which limited terror incidents. 3 years later this law was repealed by UPA for votebank politics

8 Opened up aviation sector to private players. If you remember travelling at Rs 2000 from Delhi to Mumbai during those years, when air flight became as cheap as 1st class train fare, you need to thank this man

9 6 Crore jobs were created between 1999-2004, compared to just 27 lakhs between 2004 and 2010 (Planning commission data)

10 Rising Income of middle class today, much of it comes from IT sector which employed several youths and made them affluent. This was due to relaxed economic environment created for IT companies by this man

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

Our Beloved Leader... Best PM ever...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

28 ko delhi me NAMO rally he or 28 ko sapath grahan kejriwal kaa...


----------



## Nair saab

*Kerala Congress (M) Group Planning a alliance with BJP???* 


*Modi's tactics creates friction within ruling UDF in Kerala*
J Binduraj Kochi, December 20, 2013 | UPDATED 20:07 IST



Indian Union Muslim League (IUML) leader and state industries minister P K Kunjalikutty indirectly criticized UDF ally Kerala Congress (M) for taking a soft stand towards BJP by diluting the secular credentials of the ruling front. Though Kunjalikutty didn't name any ruling partners, his statement to the media was a clear sign that *IUML will take a strong stand against Kerala Congress (M) whose vice chairman and government Chief Whip was seen flagging of a promotional "Run for Unity" marathon organized by BJP in the pretext of commemorating Sardar Vallabhai Patel's death anniversary.* "UDF upholds the secuar credentials of the nation and any attempt by any partner to dilute it will be dealt strongly. We won't tolerate any attempt to compromise the secular agenda of the front," said P K Kunjalikutty.

*There were reports that KeralaCongress (M) is taking a softer stand towards BJP as they fear that their candidate in Kottayam won't win the election unless BJP offers help. * *Jose K Mani, the son of Kerala Congress(M) Chairman and State Finance Minister K M Mani will be contesting from Kottayam constituency in Kerala. Mani was upset with Congress high command for not inducting his son into the union cabinet even after repeated requests. *Besides, Mani was also nourishing ambitions to become the Chief Minister of the state and he reportedly held talks in this regard with LDF leaders sometime back.

*"PC George might have attended the BJP's "Run for Unity" marathon with the blessings of K M Mani. We must note that Mani neither objected nor sought an explanation from George for attending the meeting*. He also justified George by telling that it is only a matter of courtesy to attend functions organized by other political parties. *K M Mani's stand is a clear sign that George is an envoy to K M Mani for building a secret alliance with BJP in the coming Lok Sabha elections," says an insider. *Interestingly, Kerala Congress parties never took a hard stand against BJP on any occasions in the past too.

BJP is really happy over the new developments. The appearance of government Chief Whip to their function gave them much leverage than expected. The controversy helped them to air their thoughts through the media and to explain their stand on the issue. *Though BJP never ever won any seats in Loks Sabha or assembly elections in Kerala, they now enjoys a better position in Kerala as they have approximately 20 percent vote share and they can very well become the deciding factor in any poll. **In 2004 Lok Sabha elections, even IFDP a small party chaired by P C Thomas got elected with the support from BJP*. Interestingly it was the first parliamentary electoral victory of a NDA member in the state. "We are happy that now BJP is no untouchable party in Kerala. This time we would like to shield our own candidates in all the 20 Lok Sabha constituencies in Kerala," says BJP state President V Muralidharan.

The comments by P C George in support Narendra Modi also seems to have irritated IUML leaders.* P C George said that Modi was neither a leper nor an HIV patient to keep away from and he was no untouchable too. *Congress leaders are yet to react to Kunjalikutty's comments as they don't know how to pacify IUML over the issue.



Modi's tactics creates friction within ruling UDF in Kerala : South, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nair saab said:


> *Though BJP never ever won any seats in Loks Sabha or assembly elections in Kerala, they now enjoys a better position in Kerala as they have approximately 20 percent vote share and they can very well become the deciding factor in any poll. **In 2004 Lok Sabha elections, even IFDP a small party chaired by P C Thomas got elected with the support from BJP*.



Effort should be made to form an alliance against the congress and communists maggots.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Breaking news... Ahmedabad Court has rejected Zakia Jafri's plea against SIT that cleared Modi of any wrong doing in 2002.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KRAIT

Court rejects Zakia Jafri's plea challenging the SIT clean chit given to Narendra Modi - Breaking News

@JanjaWeed @arp2041 @kurup

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Court reprieve for Modi: Court rejects Zakia Jafri’s petition - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Another big blow to the congress .

Expect a massive publicity to the snoopgate from now on on the secular media .

E-NREGA workers will be in the invisible mode from now on ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

> In big relief to Narendra Modi, metropolitan magistrate BJ Ganatra rejected Zakia Jafri's protest petition against the Supreme Court-appointed SIT's clean chit to Narendra Modi and 57 others in a 2002 Gujarat riots case.
> 
> The magistrate had earlier fixed October 28 and then December 2 for pronouncement of verdict on Zakia Jafri's petition against the clean chit to Modi and 57 others which included top BJP leaders and police officers. Since the judge could not complete the order, he posted it for Thursday.
> 
> Zakia's husband, former Congress MP Ehsan Jafri, was killed in the riots along with 69 others in one of the worst massacres at Gulbarg Society in Ahmedabad on February 28, 2002.
> 
> Proceedings in the matter ended on September 30. The court has got more than 25,000 pages of the SIT's probe report for perusal. Further, Zakia Jafri had filed a voluminous protest petition and written replies. The SIT too has filed a written reply as rejoinder.
> 
> It was on September 12, 2011 that the Supreme Court had said it would no longer monitor the case after the SIT cleared Modi of the accusation that he had failed to discharge his constitutional duty to intervene swiftly to stop communal riots. The case was sent back to the lower court.
> 
> Modi had immediately tweeted, "God is great," and announced the three-day Sadbhavana fast to embrace Muslims. The fast, started on his 61st birthday on September 17, 2011 had launched his campaign to become BJP's prime ministerial candidate.
> 
> The SIT claimed that it could not find any prosecutable evidence against the accused persons regarding their involvement in the alleged conspiracy behind the riots. It had even refused to treat IPS officers like RB Sreekumar, Rahul Sharma and Sanjiv Bhatt as witnesses on the ground that their statements are hearsay evidence.
> 
> On the other hand, Zakia has alleged that the SIT has been shielding Modi and others by not believing statements given by these police officers and neglecting the available evidence. Zakia has accused the SIT of playing the role of a court by adjudging the truth of the available evidence. Her lawyers contended that the investigation was incomplete and the probe agency had not even done it seriously.
> 
> On the opinion of amicus curiae Raju Ramachandran that Modi may be prosecuted for inciting communal hatred, the SIT has said that there is no evidence to prosecute him, and the incident alleged was beyond the ambit of its probe.
> 
> In 2006, Zakia had filed a complaint about the role allegedly played by Modi and 62 others during the 2002 riots. When Gujarat police did not register her complaint, she moved the Gujarat high court which asked her to approach a magisterial court. She chose to move the apex court.
> 
> The SC asked the SIT to look into the issue. When the probe team came up with a report, the SC asked it to tender it before the concerned magisterial court. Accordingly, it filed a closure report against all the accused persons on February 8 last year.



Clean chit to Modi, court rejects Zakia Jafri's plea - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

*Gulbarg massacre: Narendra Modi gets a clean chit*

NEW DELHI: A Magistrate court on Thursday gave a clean chit to Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi in the 2002 Gulbarg society case. The court rejected Zakia Jafri's petition against the closure report of Special Investigation Team which gave a clean chit to Modi and 58 others in connection with a 2002 communal riots case.

Magistrate B J Ganatra had earlier said he would deliver the order on October 28, but it was deferred to December 2, and then to December 26.

Arguments go ..

Read more at:
Gulbarg massacre: Narendra Modi gets a clean chit - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

@KRAIT : Can this jurisdiction be challenged in a higher court or will this end here ??

Anyways a big moral and legal victory for NaMo and BJP .


----------



## Jason bourne

Now there aren't any criminal case against modi 



kurup said:


> @KRAIT : Can this jurisdiction be challenged in a higher court or will this end here ??
> 
> Anyways a big moral and legal victory for NaMo and BJP .



Yes it can be challenged ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

kurup said:


> @KRAIT : Can this jurisdiction be challenged in a higher court or will this end here ??
> Anyways a big moral and legal victory for NaMo and BJP .


Will be challenged. Already said by her legal aids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

KRAIT said:


> Court rejects Zakia Jafri's plea challenging the SIT clean chit given to Narendra Modi - Breaking News
> 
> @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @kurup



Great news. This was expected... No wonder congress is desperate now & are resorting to vile tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Nothing seems to be going Congress's way... 

"Jab tum pitne wale ho... to sari kayanaat jute utar ke tumhare peeche lag jati hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

MODI is destined to be the PM of India... He has Blessing of all Indians who wants a Progressive India ... a world Super power in its own rights ...



HAR HAR MODI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh look.. Teesta Setalvad after long time. It's a pity Congressis is using that old lady Zakia Jafri for it's political purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

I heard BJP will contest in 100 more seat then last loksabha election any idea guys ? 

Last time I think bjp contested from 350 seats


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh look.. Teesta Setalvad after long time. It's a pity Congressis is using that old lady Zakia Jafri for it's political purpose.


Now People will be Openly going for having Alliance with BJP...


This is a Big Jolt for Congress...

Arnab Goswami in Times now special edition said that ... Congress has lost its last weapon in the arsenal against Modi...

and Snoop gate probe against Modi would go against congress and increase the MODI's fame...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

*BJP targets to win 272 seats in 2014 Lok Sabha polls: Rajnath Singh*

IANS Chennai, September 27, 2013 | UPDATED 18:21 IST


BJP president Rajnath Singh on Friday said his party targets to win around 272 seats in the 2014 general elections so as to form the next Central government on its own. 
*
Speaking to media persons in Chennai on Friday, Rajnath said: "We may contest in 450 seats and target to win 272 of them." *

*Asked about the additional 100 seats the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) will contest, given it is perceived as being strong only in the Hindi heartland and in some other areas that have around 300-350 Lok Sabha constituencies, he said: "We will also be contesting in the south. We are growing in south."
*
The BJP chief said poll alliances with potential parties are part of the BJP's strategy and announcements on these would be made at appropriate time. Alliance talks are not being held in Tamil Nadu with the parties now, he said.
On Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi's comment that the ordinance that seeks to save convicted lawmakers from disqualification was "completely nonsense and should be torn up", Rajnath Singh said he would like to ask Gandhi for his opinion about the UPA government. 
On the Supreme Court verdict calling for negative voting by electronic voting machines (EVMs) and ballot papers, Rajnath Singh urged the poll panel to call an all-party meeting to discuss its implications.
On allowing people to cast a "negative vote", he said: "We will study the judgment. The BJP will come out with a statement."
"Meanwhile, the Election Commission should take cognizance of the judgment and call an all-party meeting for discussion" on its implications, he said.

Read more at: BJP targets to win 272 seats in 2014 Lok Sabha polls: Rajnath Singh : Tamil Nadu, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Now People will be Openly going for having Alliance with BJP...
> 
> 
> This is a Big Jolt for Congress...
> 
> Arnab Goswami in Times now special edition said that ... Congress has lost its last weapon in the arsenal against Modi...
> 
> and Snoop gate probe against Modi would go against congress and increase the MODI's fame...




Destiny my friend. You can't fight it no matter how hard you try!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

First Amit Shah gets clean chit and now Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

I am the first CM who wants honest officials, all others look for corrupt people: Kejriwal - Indian Express

He sounds like a whiny 6 year old

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I am the first CM who wants honest officials, all others look for corrupt people: Kejriwal - Indian Express
> 
> He sounds like a whiny 6 year old


The first CM? as far as I know he hasn't taken the oath, he's overly eager for the post I guess.


----------



## doublemaster

Later raja...kalmadi...all are clean...


----------



## Jason bourne

Jason bourne said:


> *BJP targets to win 272 seats in 2014 Lok Sabha polls: Rajnath Singh*
> 
> IANS Chennai, September 27, 2013 | UPDATED 18:21 IST
> 
> 
> BJP president Rajnath Singh on Friday said his party targets to win around 272 seats in the 2014 general elections so as to form the next Central government on its own.
> *Speaking to media persons in Chennai on Friday, Rajnath said: "We may contest in 450 seats and target to win 272 of them." *
> 
> *Asked about the additional 100 seats the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) will contest, given it is perceived as being strong only in the Hindi heartland and in some other areas that have around 300-350 Lok Sabha constituencies, he said: "We will also be contesting in the south. We are growing in south."
> *
> The BJP chief said poll alliances with potential parties are part of the BJP's strategy and announcements on these would be made at appropriate time. Alliance talks are not being held in Tamil Nadu with the parties now, he said.
> On Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi's comment that the ordinance that seeks to save convicted lawmakers from disqualification was "completely nonsense and should be torn up", Rajnath Singh said he would like to ask Gandhi for his opinion about the UPA government.
> On the Supreme Court verdict calling for negative voting by electronic voting machines (EVMs) and ballot papers, Rajnath Singh urged the poll panel to call an all-party meeting to discuss its implications.
> On allowing people to cast a "negative vote", he said: "We will study the judgment. The BJP will come out with a statement."
> "Meanwhile, the Election Commission should take cognizance of the judgment and call an all-party meeting for discussion" on its implications, he said.
> 
> Read more at: BJP targets to win 272 seats in 2014 Lok Sabha polls: Rajnath Singh : Tamil Nadu, News - India Today




So bjp needs 60% seats in lok sabha election to reach 272 quite possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Some say "Be Muslim". Some say "Be Hindu". Some say "Be Christian". Vedas say "Be Human". 

Some say "Follow Prophet". Some say "Follow Avatar". Some say "Follow Jesus". Vedas say "Follow Conscience".

Some say "God is over 7th Sky". Some say "God is over 4th Sky". Vedas say "God is with me, within me".

Some say "God tests". Some say "God punishes". Some say "God forgives". Vedas say "God supports".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

'The NaMo Store' opens, to sell merchandise inspired by Narendra Modi online | NDTV Gadgets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Soumitra said:


> 'The NaMo Store' opens, to sell merchandise inspired by Narendra Modi online | NDTV Gadgets



Somehow I do not like this idea dude...


----------



## Star Wars

NAmo store..lol...a bit over the top i guess


----------



## doublemaster

If you had little sense u wouldnt say like this. After all what else can be expected from likes you.


----------



## Kaniska

Friends...today i saw the news about the news that some verdict came with favorable view to Modiji...But again...although i am a Modi fan...but i still feel the pain about the Lady...We may be happy that Modiji get a verdict which is deserving, again we should be compassionate enough to feel the pain of elderly lady who lost so much in her life...In this context i find an article which is very balanced and nice one...I feel..that being a good leader for all Modi should do whatever is suggested in that article..

Blog: Open letter to Narendra Modi on his big victory | NDTV.com


----------



## Jason bourne

Kaniska said:


> Friends...today i saw the news about the news that some verdict came with favorable view to Modiji...But again...although i am a Modi fan...but i still feel the pain about the Lady...We may be happy that Modiji get a verdict which is deserving, again we should be compassionate enough to feel the pain of elderly lady who lost so much in her life...In this context i find an article which is very balanced and nice one...I feel..that being a good leader for all Modi should do whatever is suggested in that article..
> 
> Blog: Open letter to Narendra Modi on his big victory | NDTV.com




Do u know anything about aheshan zafri ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Jason bourne said:


> Do u know anything about aheshan zafri ?



No...but i saw the pic of the old lady...Somehow...I feel sad..


----------



## SarthakGanguly

I don't feel sad (I feel nothing), but it would be nice if Modi met this lady. Of course nothing would come out of it. She has nothing to lose. Modi-haters won't let her live in peace anyway. Still a meeting would be nice for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

WTF ... They Ruined 7 years of this poor women Sadhi Pragya Singh... without any charge sheet filed now they are planning to drop all cases against her...

The Myth of Saffron Terror is finished...

@JanjaWeed @Android @Marxist @blood @ @GURU DUTT @CorporateAffairs @Flamingo @utraash @StormShadow @WAR-rior @eowyn @KRAIT @Janmejay @Gautam @Dash @kaykay @Truth Finder @adwityagrata @Roybot @jha @harpoon

*NIA set to drop case against Sadhvi Pragya, others arrested by MP Police*
New Delhi, Fri Dec 27 2013
*




*

Nearly six years after the murder of RSS pracharak Sunil Joshi, the National Investigation Agency (NIA) has concluded that the Madhya Pradesh Police arrested the wrong people, including Sadhvi Pragya Singh Thakur. Joshi, an accused in the 2006 Malegaonblasts and the Samjhauta and Ajmer blasts in 2007, was found dead in Dewas on December 29, 2007.

According to the NIA probe, Joshi was killed by Lokesh Sharma and Rajender Pehalwan, both accused in the Samjhauta blasts case, for allegedly misbehaving with Thakur. The duo were reportedly helped by Dilip Jagtap and Jitender Sharma. All the four have beenarrested. Sharma, a BJP youth wing leader, was arrested from Mhow recently, after which the NIA claimed the probe had been completed.

NIA sources said the group also feared that Joshi may expose their alleged involvement in bomb blast cases. Lokesh Sharma and Rajender Pehalwan are also reported to have had a financial dispute with Joshi.

The sources said the agency is seeking the home ministry's sanction to prosecute the four accused, after which a chargesheet will be filed. The agency is also examining the CFSL report on the murderweapon.

The agency then plans to approach the MP special court seeking to drop the charges against Pragya Singh Thakur, Harshad Solanki, Vasudev Parmar, Anand Raj Kataria and BJP councillor Ramcharan Patel, who were booked under IPC Sections 302 (murder), 120 (B) (criminal conspiracy) and 201 (destruction of evidence) by the MP Police.

While Thakur, an accused in the 2008 Malegaon blasts case, is currently in jail, Parmar, Kataria and Patel have been released onbail. Solanki is also still in jail for his alleged role in other crimes. The MP Police, in its chargesheet filed in 2011, had claimed that Joshi was shot by Harshad Solanki. It had said that Joshi was killed because Solanki and the others had started regarding him as a threat.


NIA set to drop case against Sadhvi Pragya, others arrested by MP Police - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

doublemaster said:


> Later raja...kalmadi...all are clean...



frustrated congress bigot?

This rule hardly matters. 

Modi has gone pass all this shi**. Hes now on a more greater platform.

Its just these congress and AAP maggots are still stuck with these pity issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

> *Independent MP Om Prakash Yadav withdraws support from UPA*
> 
> 
> 
> Independent MP Om Prakash Yadav today withdrew his support to the UPA government over issues of alleged corruption, price rise and political vendetta against leaders of the Opposition by the government.
> 
> Yadav, who has been warming up to the BJP for sometime praised its prime ministerial nominee Narendra Modi as a "strong leader" and said that the country needs bold leadership this time.
> 
> He was talking to reporters at his residence after submitting a letter to President Pranab Mukherjee.
> 
> In his communication to the President, Yadav said that he withdraws his support from Union Council of Ministers headed by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh.
> 
> "This letter may kindly be treated as my withdrwal of support from union government which I had extended at the time of its formation in year 2009," he said in the letter.
> 
> Yadav had defeated Bihar strongman and former RJD MPShahabuddin's wife Heena Saheb from Siwan seat in the 2009 Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> In the letter, Yadav also touched upon issues like rising prices of essential commodities and alleged rampant corruption during the UPA regime.
> 
> "As you are aware, the country is going through a worst phase with regards to astronomical increase in the price of essential commodities very badly affecting the common man of the country. Besides, there is rampant corruption at all levels of the government," the letter stated.
> 
> "The Congress led UPA government at the centre has failed to address these issues. To make the situation worse, it has started working with the motive of political vendetta against leaders of opposition and the decision taken by the government in this regard in the last couple of days is against the basic ethos of democracy," Yadav alleged in the letter.
> 
> Copy of this letter has also been marked to the Prime Minister.
> 
> Yadav's letter levelling allegation of political vendetta on the UPA government comes a day after the centre decided to set up an enquiry commission to probe snoopgate in Gujarat which has been strongly resented by the BJP.
> 
> Sources said Yadav was in touch with senior BJP leadership.
> Independent MP Om Prakash Yadav withdraws support from UPA | Business Standard



_Another one in the bag for BJP in bihar! Modi wave? of-course NOT! _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

*2014: Electoral math – part 3*

Two outcomes are possible in the 2014 Lok Sabha election. First, a BJP-led NDA government. Second, a Third Front government supported by the Congress-led UPA. 

The emergence of the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) has meanwhile altered the arithmetic. But can AAP skim enough voteshare away from the Congress and the BJP in areas where door-to-door campaigns, so effective in Delhi, are not feasible? 

In urban areas, AAP will cut into Congress voteshare significantly. It will also cut into BJP voteshare in cities such as Bangalore and Delhi. But the damage done to the BJP will be limited. As we saw in the Delhi assembly elections, for every 6 votes out of 100 that the BJP lost to AAP, the Congress lost 36 votes out of 100. A similar pattern could be witnessed in the Lok Sabha poll. 

Taking the average of most opinion poll estimates, this is how the 2014 Lok Sabha seat numbers stack up for the Congress, its remaining UPA allies, the BJP, its NDA allies and regional parties which comprise a putative Third Front (“others” include small regional parties and AAP; for the purpose of this analysis, Andhra Pradesh is treated as undivided): 

Congress: 90.

UPA allies: 15 (NCP 5, NC 2, Others 8).

*Total UPA: 105* 

Third Front:

Left Front: 27

BSP: 25

RJD: 12

TRS: 13

BJD: 12

AIADMK: 28

Others: 4

*Total Third Front: 121*

Thus UPA (105) + Third Front (121): 226. 

Possible outside support: SP (15), JDU (8): 23

*Total Third Front + UPA: 249* 

TMC (25) would not lend outside support to this coalition due to the Left Front’s presence. YSR (14) similarly would stay away due to TRS. DMK (7) would be out because of AIADMK. Only SP (15) and JDU (8) in Uttar Pradesh and Bihar respectively may swallow their pride and lend outside support to the Third Front-UPA government despite BSP and RJD being part of the patchwork coalition.

Outcome: at 249 seats with ambivalent outside support from SP/JDU and 226 seats otherwise, Third Front + UPA would be well short of a simple majority.

* * *

The second possible outcome is a BJP-led NDA government. What do the Narendra Modi-led BJP numbers look like? Here’s a state-wise estimate, broken up into four tiers for coherence: 

*1stTier:*


Gujarat: 24
Madhya Pradesh: 25
Rajasthan: 23
*Total: 72 *

*2ndTier:*

4. Uttar Pradesh: 35

5. Bihar: 18

6. Maharashtra: 17

*Total: 70 *

*3rdTier:*

7. Chhattisgarh: 8

8. Jharkhand: 7

9. Karnataka: 15

*Total: 30* 

*4thTier:*

10. Delhi: 6

11. Haryana: 5

12. Punjab: 3

13. Uttarakhand: 5

14. Himachal: 3

15. Goa: 2

16. Assam: 3

17. Andhra Pradesh: 6

18. West Bengal: 1

19. Odisha: 1

20. Tamil Nadu: 1

*Total: 36 *

BJP Total: 208 seats from 20 states as detailed above plus 24 seats from the remaining 15 states/UTs: *232.* 

Pre-poll NDA allies would add another 42 seats (Shiv Sena 15, Shiromani Akali Dal 7, TDP 8, Others and Independents 12).

*Total NDA* 232+42: *274.* 

Once the NDA crosses the majority threshold and TF-Congress numbers fall short, regional parties, which would have flirted with a Third Front, could gravitate towards the NDA as post-poll allies to give the government a larger majority. These include AIADMK and YSR with a likely tally of 42 Lok Sabha seats between them. That would take the NDA to 316 seats (274+42).

* * *

And yet, to achieve these numbers, Modi needs to reorient his own campaign. He must increasingly focus on issues and his economic and foreign policy vision. At rallies, along with speaking on local issues, at least one thematic idea based on solutions (power, infra, agriculture, education, healthcare, monetary policy, terrorism) must be highlighted. 

Criticism of dynastic politics and specific cases of Congress corruption can and should legitimately form a part of Modi’s campaign speeches. But a positive, solution-oriented focus must henceforth lie at the heart of each speech. 

Only then will a wave gather the force necessary to carry the NDA to power.
2014: Electoral math – part 3 by Head On : Minhaz Merchant's blog-The Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Victory

CorporateAffairs said:


> frustrated congress bigot?
> 
> This rule hardly matters.
> 
> Modi has gone pass all this shi**. Hes now on a more greater platform.
> 
> Its just these congress and AAP maggots are still stuck with these pity issues.



Congress and BJP both are corrupt....Modi can't even speak correct facts in a speech, too much of hype is not good too


----------



## kurup

Victory said:


> Congress and BJP both are corrupt....Modi can't even speak correct facts in a speech, too much of hype is not good too



So what alternative do you propose ??

The party which considers Batla encounter as fake and giving out kashmir to others in a platter .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

kurup said:


> So what alternative do you propose ??
> 
> The party which considers Batla encounter as fake and giving out kashmir to others in a platter .


Keep repeating the same manipulated news again and again , I would be more than happy if AAP would cut a nice amount of BJP votes.


----------



## jha

Victory said:


> Keep repeating the same manipulated news again and again , I would be more than happy if AAP would cut a nice amount of BJP votes.



Thats what they are planning to do. Sadly for them the other side can also do calculations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Satyameva Jayate: Truth Alone Triumphs*

My dear sisters and brothers,

The law of nature is that Truth alone triumphs – _Satyameva Jayate_. Our judiciary having spoken, I felt it important to share my inner thoughts and feelings with the nation at large.

The end brings back memories of the beginning. The devastating earthquake of 2001 had plunged Gujarat into the *gloom of death, destruction and sheer helplessness. *Hundreds of lives were lost. Lakhs were rendered homeless. Entire livelihoods were destroyed. In such traumatic times of unimaginable suffering,* I was given the responsibility to soothe and rebuild.* And we had whole heartedly plunged ourselves into the challenge at hand.

Within a mere five months however, the *mindless violence of 2002* had dealt us another unexpected blow. Innocents were killed. Families rendered helpless. Property built through years of toil destroyed. Still struggling to get back on its feet from the natural devastation, this was a crippling blow to an already shattered and hurting Gujarat.

*I was shaken to the core. ‘Grief’, ‘Sadness’, ‘Misery’, ‘Pain’, ‘Anguish’, ‘Agony’ – mere words could not capture the absolute emptiness one felt on witnessing such inhumanity.*

On one side was the pain of the victims of the earthquake, and on the other the pain of the victims of the riots. In decisively confronting this great turmoil, *I had to single-mindedly focus all the strength given to me by the almighty, on the task of peace, justice and rehabilitation; burying the pain and agony I was personally wracked with.*

During those challenging times, I often recollected the wisdom in our scriptures; explaining how *those seating in positions of power did not have the right to share their own pain and anguish. They had to suffer it in solitude.* I lived through the same,experiencing this anguish in searingly sharp intensity. In fact, whenever I remember those agonizing days, *I have only one earnest prayer to God. That never again should such cruelly unfortunate days come in the lives of any other person, society, state or nation.*

This is the first time I am sharing the harrowing ordeal I had gone through in those days at a personal level.

However, it was from these very built up emotions that *I had appealed to the people of Gujarat on the day of the Godhra train burning itself; fervently urging for peace and restraint to ensure lives of innocents were not put at risk. I had repeatedly reiterated the same principles in my daily interactions with the media in those fateful days of February-March 2002 as well; publically underlining the political will as well as moral responsibility of the government to ensure peace, deliver justice and punish all guilty of violence. You will also find these deep emotions in my recent words at my Sadbhavana fasts, where I had emphasized how such deplorable incidents did not behove a civilized society and had pained me deeply.*

In fact, my emphasis has always been on developing and emphasizing a spirit of unity; with the now widely used concept of ‘my 5 crore Gujarati brothers and sisters’ having crystallised right at the beginning of my tenure as CM itself from this very space.

*However, as if all the suffering was not enough, I was also accused of the death and misery of my own loved ones, my Gujarati brothers and sisters. Can you imagine the inner turmoil and shock of being blamed for the very events that have shattered you!*
For so many years, they incessantly kept up their attack, leaving no stone unturned. What pained even more was that in their overzealousness to hit at me for their narrow personal and political ends, they ended up maligning my entire state and country. This heartlessly kept reopening the wounds that we were sincerely trying to heal. *It ironically also delayed the very justice that these people claimed to be fighting for.* Maybe they did not realize how much suffering they were adding to an already pained people.

Gujarat however had decided its own path. We chose peace over violence. We chose unity over divisiveness. We chose goodwill over hatred. This was not easy, but we were determined to commit for the long haul. From a life of daily uncertainty and fear; my Gujarat transformed into one of _Shanti_, _Ekta_ and _Sadbhavana_. I stand a satisfied and reassured man today. And for this, I credit each and every Gujarati.

*The Gujarat Government had responded to the violence more swiftly and decisively than ever done before in any previous riots in the country. Yesterday’s judgement culminated a process of unprecedented scrutiny closely monitored by the highest court of the land, the Honourable Supreme Court of India. Gujarat’s 12 years of trial by the fire have finally drawn to an end. I feel liberated and at peace.*

I am truly grateful to all those who stood by me in these trying times; seeing through the facade of lies and deceit. With this cloud of misinformation firmly dispelled, I will now also hope that the many others out there trying to understand and connect with the real Narendra Modi would feel more empowered to do so.

*Those who derive satisfaction by perpetuating pain in others will probably not stop their tirade against me. I do not expect them to. But, I pray in all humility, that they at least now stop irresponsibly maligning the 6 crore people of Gujarat.*
Emerging from this journey of pain and agony; I pray to God that no bitterness seeps into my heart. I sincerely do not see this judgement as a personal victory or defeat, and urge all – my friends and especially my opponents – to not do so as well. I was driven by this same principle at the time of the Honourable Supreme Court’s 2011 judgement on this matter. I fasted 37 days for Sadbhavana, choosing to translate the positive judgement into constructive action, reinforcing Unity and Sadbhavana in society at large.

*I am deeply convinced that the future of any society, state or country lies in harmony. This is the only foundation on which progress and prosperity can be built. Therefore, I urge one and all to join hands in working towards the same, ensuring smiles on each and every face.*
Once again, _Satyameva Jayate_!

_Vande Mataram_!






Narendra Modi

Satyameva Jayate: Truth Alone Triumphs | Home | www.narendramodi.in

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Victory said:


> Keep repeating the same manipulated news again and again , I would be more than happy if AAP would cut a nice amount of BJP votes.



Can you explain to me, why do you like the AAP? Other than, "We are corruption-free" (lol, everybody who has paid a bribe is corrupt)

What policy measures etc do you agree with?

And you're starting to sound almost Pakistani in the way you're denying of the facts. Heck at first I thought the AAP were top-shit. I love how they report all of their donations etc. 

But hey I doubt I'm going to convince you, every party has its die-hard supporters, people who wont change their mind, no matter what. You're one of those for AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Goa CM Manohar Parrikar adopts 2 villages in 'Uttarakhand' for rehabilitation. Goa BJP will donate salary to start with...

This won't be in Media headlines because its BJP...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

> *I was serving under a 'wrong' government: Top ex-babu*
> 
> PATNA: Former Union home secretary R K Singhsaid on Friday the BJP was a choice political party "for people like" him to join, given its uncompromising stand on matters of national interest, internal security and corruption. Besides, he could not align with any other political party in Bihar, either RJD or JD (U), as they are in cahoots with the Congress.
> 
> "I was in service in the government of a wrong party (read Congress-led UPA at the Centre). There is so much corruption there. It is now that (Congress vice-president) Rahul Gandhi has realized that corruption is a big problem that needs to be tackled," Singh said.
> 
> He, in the same vein, said, "Neither PM Manmohan Singh norCongress president Sonia Gandhi knows anything about the country, its extent, administrative units and problems. No other party, except the BJP, knows about what the country needs. We can remove the UPA."
> 
> He was speaking at the state BJP headquarters for the first time after joining the BJP in Delhi a month ago. Earlier, Singh received a rousing welcome at the Patna airport down to the state BJP headquarters where people from the state capital and Bhojpur district assembled in large numbers and rent the air with slogans 'Ara kshetra ki yahi pukar,R K Singh ho ummidwar (Ara parliamentary constituency giving this call, R K Singh be its candidate)' and 'Lok Sabha ki yahi pookar, R K Singh abki bar (Lok Sabha giving this call, this time it be R K Singh)'.
> 
> They, of course, also hailed BJP's PM candidate Narendra Modi and former Bihar deputy CM Sushil Kumar Modi, who was present with former minister Giriraj Singh and others.
> 
> Asked if he felt any remorse at some stage for arresting former BJP chief and stalwart L K Advani during his 1990 'rath yatra' at Samastipur, Singh said he was performing his "duty", and he, as anIAS officer, had also arrested his relatives for wrongdoing.
> 
> Modi described him a "no-nonsense" official, and also attributed the Bihar turnaround story through roads to his stint as road construction department principal secretary (PS). "If R K Singh had not been the department's PS and Nand Kishore Yadav the department's minister, the success story of Bihar road would not have been a reality. He did not flinch from blacklisting erring companies entrusted with the job of road construction. If anytime the Bihar turnaround story is written, the name of R K Singh will figure there," Modi said.
> I was serving under a 'wrong' government: Top ex-babu - The Times of India



*Subah ka bhoola shyam ko ghar aaye to use bhula nahi kehte!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Victory said:


> Keep repeating the same manipulated news again and again , I would be more than happy if AAP would cut a nice amount of BJP votes.



Can you PLEASE explain to me just this.............






I hope this video isn't tempered/manipulated or media hasn't changed the facts?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fawkes

arp2041 said:


> Can you PLEASE explain to me just this.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this video isn't tempered/manipulated or media hasn't changed the facts?


Soye huye ko jaga sakte ho, sone ka natak karne wale ko nahi. These AAPtards are just like the other two congressi's here. Don't pay attention to him, atleast on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

Victory said:


> Keep repeating the same manipulated news again and again , I would be more than happy if AAP would cut a nice amount of BJP votes.



Manipulated news . You must be kidding me .

1. *Arvind Kejriwal saying Batla Encounter is fake*







2. *Prashant Bhushan saying giving independence to J&K*







Where is the manipulation here . Now deny this to .

You know what AAP is ?? fcuking anti-nationalists they are .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> *Subah ka bhoola shyam ko ghar aaye to use bhula nahi kehte!*




I know for a fact that R.K.Singh and son of Lal Bahadur Shashtri were being wooed by JD-U... and were assured of ministerial birth...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Nitish kumar feels that wearing Topi is secular...but wearing scarf is not needed to show secularism as Sikh are loyal to the country and they are not 20% of the vote bank in Bihar.

Nitish refuses to cover head at Patna gurudwara, angers Sikh community : East, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Kaniska said:


> Nitish kumar feels that wearing Topi is secular...but wearing scarf is not needed to show secularism as Sikh are loyal to the country and they are not 20% of the vote bank in Bihar.
> 
> Nitish refuses to cover head at Patna gurudwara, angers Sikh community : East, News - India Today



Hehehehe... Keep going Nitish.. Hum tumhare saath hain...


----------



## Kaniska

'Why should Muslims be scared of Modi?' - Rediff.com India News


----------



## Victory

_*ARVIND KEJRIWAL SIR BECOMES THE CM OF DELHI*_

Jai Hind!


----------



## Star Wars

Free water and 50% electricity cut by feb 1st , lets see if they can do it

LOOOL Kejrival singing on stage !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

*All the best kejriwal*


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

AAP leader Kumar Vishwas's elder brother Vikas Sharma has been accused of fraud in admissions at DAV College in Bulandshahr UP. He is also contesting Lok Sabha election on AAP ticket from the city.


AAP leader Kumar Vishwas’s elder brother accused of fraud in Bulandshahr college | News18








He is an IITian, honest person, no security, no misuse of govt car, pays for personal calls, efficient and delivers. The First IITian who became Chief Minister - Manohar Parrikar , he is simple, aam-admi & works more than he talks...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## temujin

Jason bourne said:


> *All the best kejriwal*



Despite his apparent sincerity, what I've seen of Kejju this morning worries me. The arrogance, self righteousness and authoritarian traits were becoming more evident during his speech and the crackpot solutions to address corruption and mal governance, for instance turning aam aadmi into citizen journalists snooping on erring bureaucrats,have the potential to destroy whatever trust is left between the state and public and bring the whole system to a standstill within days. 

This morning has exposed AAP as nothing but a bunch of communists/anarchists masquerading as a party of protest, thriving on support from the politically naive 'youth' of Delhi disaffected by mainstream politics. Based on this morning's performance, I expect Kejju and his coitere to be shown the door by the President within weeks before they can do any enduring damage to the state apparatus.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Just heard here in gujrat no one wants to fight lok sabha election on congress seat . Congress veteran leader DINSA patel also not going to fight in this election another gujrat MP wants to join BJP ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

*Breaking News - Communal tension in Chikkamagalur, Karnataka*


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> *Breaking News - Communal tension in Chikkamagalur, Karnataka*



@Nair saab any source?


----------



## Chronos

Why is the Central & South Asia section filled with Anti India trolling


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab any source?


NO source Bro... This is Secular Riots with Topi walas involved... so no Media attention... Got information from Social Media Friends...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Ravi Nair said:


> Why is the Central & South Asia section filled with Anti India trolling



Thats quite expected ...


----------



## jha

any such riot will unnecessarily bring tension and affect congress's tally in karnataka.... it needs to be stopped at any cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> NO source Bro... This is Secular Riots with Topi walas involved... so no Media attention... Got information from Social Media Friends...



@Nair saab you are right...here it is. Leading Kannada daily Udayavani is reporting it.


> ಚಿಕ್ಕಮಗಳೂರಿನಲ್ಲಿ ಕೋಮು ಸಂಘರ್ಷ
> Udayavani | Dec 28, 2013
> 
> 
> *ಚಿಕ್ಕಮಗಳೂರು :* ನಗರದಲ್ಲಿ ಎರಡು ವಿಭಿನ್ನ ಕೋಮಿನ ಗುಂಪುಗಳ ನಡುವೆ ಡಿಸಂಬರ್‌ 28 ರ ಶನಿವಾರ ಬೆಳಗ್ಗೆ ಸಂಘರ್ಷ ನಡೆದ ಬಗ್ಗೆ ವರದಿಯಾಗಿದೆ .
> 
> ಕ್ಷುಲ್ಲಕ ಕಾರಣಕ್ಕಾಗಿ ಆರಂಭವಾದ ಜಗಳ ಕೋಮು ಸಂರ್ಘ‌ ವಾಗಿ ಬದಲಾಗಿ ಜನರು ಉದ್ವಿಗ್ನಗೊಂಡು ಅಂಗಡಿ ಮುಂಗಟ್ಟುಗಳ ಮೇಲೆ ದಾಳಿ ಮಾಡಲು ಪ್ರಾರಂಭಿಸಿದರು.
> 
> ಸ್ಥಳಕ್ಕಾಗಮಿಸಿದ ಪೊಲೀರಸು ಲಾಠಿಚಾರ್ಜ್‌ ನೆಡೆಸಿ ಗುಂಪು ಚದುರಿಸಲು ಪ್ರಯತ್ನ ಮಾಡಿದರಾದರು ಬೆದರದ ಜನರು ಘರ್ಷಣೆ ಮುಂದುವರಿಸಿದ್ದಾರೆ ಎಂದು ತಿಳಿದು ಬಂದಿದೆ.ಭದ್ರತೆಗಾಗಿ ಸ್ಥಳಕ್ಕೆ ಹೆಚ್ಚುವರಿ ಪಡೆಗಳನ್ನು ಕರೆಸಿಕೊಳ್ಳಲಾಗಿದೆ .
> 
> ನಗರದೆಲ್ಲೆಡೆ ಅಘೊಷಿತ ಬಂದ್‌ ವಾತಾವರಣ ನಿರ್ಮಾಣವಾಗಿದೆ. ಶಾಲಾ ಕಾಲೇಜುಗಳಿಗೆ ರಜೆ ನೀಡಲಾಗಿದೆ.


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> any such riot will unnecessarily bring tension and affect congress's tally in karnataka.... it needs to be stopped at any cost.


This is Secular Riots ...

First they start ... Then we retaliate ... At last they cry ...



JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab you are right...here it is. Leading Kannada daily Udayavani is reporting it.


See unlike some AAPtards I am never wrong...

Soon somebody gonna get a Hurt real bad in Karnataka...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> See unlike some AAPtards I am never wrong...
> 
> Soon somebody gonna get some A$$ wooping in Karnataka ...




Apparently a small fracas between two group is turning into a major incident & taking a communal shape. All schools & colleges are shut, curfew is in place. 

This has the potential to spread down south towards Mangalore... which would be a bad news!


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Apparently a small fracas between two group is turning into a major incident & taking a communal shape. All schools & colleges are shut, curfew is in place.
> 
> This has the potential to spread down south towards Mangalore... which would be a bad news!


Whats the reason ??? any Idea ???


When some minority appeasing government like SP and Congress comes in power it happens that some communities think that now they can Tear down the Hindus... Finally getting beaten Back ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Whats the reason ??? any Idea ???
> 
> 
> When some minority appeasing government like SP and Congress comes in power it happens that some communities think that now they can Tear down the Hindus... Finally getting beaten Back ...



Doesn't say anything... just says small incident turning into a major communal conflict. Have some contacts in that neck of the woods. Too late to call them now. Will have more info tomorrow.


----------



## MohitV



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Doesn't say anything... just says small incident turning into a major communal conflict. Have some contacts in that neck of the woods. Too late to call them now. Will have more info tomorrow.


I have heard its something in Regards to a Illegal Mosque...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> I have heard its something in Regards to a Illegal Mosque...



wow... that sounds danger! btw...Yeddy has a strong hold around this area. Let's see how this one turns out to be. Let's hope they manage to douse the flame before it gets too wild.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... that sounds danger! btw...Yeddy has a strong hold around this area. Let's see how this one turns out to be. Let's hope they manage to douse the flame before it gets too wild.


There was already a Issue on Bababangiri to Dutta Peetha naming etc in that area...

may be a another stage set for BJP's come back in the area... 

The Hindu : Karnataka / Bangalore News : ‘Why Datta Peetha, why not for Bababudangiri?'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

Nair saab said:


> There was already a Issue on Bababangiri to Dutta Peetha naming etc in that area...
> 
> may be a another stage set for BJP's come back in the area...
> 
> The Hindu : Karnataka / Bangalore News : ‘Why Datta Peetha, why not for Bababudangiri?'









Footage of the said incident reveals a preponderance of skull caps as suspected. @JanjaWeed care to translate the slogans being raised by the mob?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

temujin said:


> Footage of the said incident reveals a preponderance of skull caps as suspected. @JanjaWeed care to translate the slogans being raised by the mob?



Sorry bruv... couldn't really make any sense out of that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@JanjaWeed Hasn't there been tensions in Coastal Karnataka because there is a recent trend among the local Muslim population to radicalise?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> @JanjaWeed Hasn't there been tensions in Coastal Karnataka because there is a recent trend among the local Muslim population to radicalise?



Nothing has come to the fore yet of late. But there is some unpleasant news coming in from that part of Karnataka with respect to IM & their activities. Tensions could explode any time, given the history of such incidents in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> Nothing has come to the fore yet of late. But there is some unpleasant news coming in from that part of Karnataka with respect to IM & their activities. Tensions could explode any time, given the history of such incidents in the past.



I have a soft spot for mangalore.

A lot of my keralite acquaintances live there LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> I have a soft spot for mangalore.
> 
> A lot of my keralite acquaintances live there LOL.



true.. & you won't feel out place in Mangalore due to similarity in culture, being near to the border!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

JanjaWeed said:


> Nothing has come to the fore yet of late. But there is some unpleasant news coming in from that part of Karnataka with respect to IM & their activities. Tensions could explode any time, given the history of such incidents in the past.



During a brief stopover at Bhatkal on route to Goa from Mangalore a few years ago, I was surprised by the sheer number of local urdu newspapers and magazines on sale at the convenience store. I don't know the demographics of the region but am assuming Muslims form a significant minority in those parts. The substantial presence of an 'Urdu culture' there suggested to me that the local Muslim community led a highly insular existence and were consequently quite vulnerable to radicalisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> I have heard its something in Regards to a Illegal Mosque...



@Nair saab .. here! 



> Tension prevailed in Chikmagalur on Saturday as a large number of people took to the streets following alleged desecration of a religious place in the town.
> 
> *It all started when people found the severed head of an animal in front a religious place close to Mahatma Gandhi Road during their morning prayers.*
> 
> Deputy Commissioner B.S. Shekharappa rushed to the spot and assured the protesting people that action would be initiated against the perpetrators.
> 
> A delegation met Mr. Shekharappa and submitted a memorandum. On learning about the incident, a large number of people gathered on M.G. Road and demanded action against those who had “desecrated” the religious place. A section of them raised slogans demanding closure of all business establishments in the town and said Chikmagalur bandh should observed for a day to condemn the incident.
> 
> At the same time, people from another community started gathering at the nearby Hanumanthappa Circle.
> 
> The police, anticipating trouble, resorted to lathi charge to disperse people from both the communities. Dozens of people were injured in caning. Busy roads in the town were deserted and footwear was strewn all around after the police dispersed the crowds.
> 
> *Prohibitory orders*
> The district administration has clamped prohibitory orders till Sunday midnight in Chikmagalur taluk to prevent any untoward incident. The Deputy Commissioner has issued an order banning processions, meetings, carrying weapons and gathering of four or more than four people at a place in the taluk till Sunday midnight, according to a press release.
> 
> Mr. Shekharappa told presspersons, “The district administration will take steps to nab those who threw the carcass near the religious place. The police have booked a case,” he said.
> 
> The district administration held a peace committee meeting later in the day.
> 
> Inspector-General of Police (Western Range) C.H. Pratap Reddy visited the town and took stock of the situation.
> 
> Ravi D. Channanavar and Boralingaiah, Superintendents of Police of Hassan and Udupi, respectively, were also in the town. Police forces, drawn from the neighbouring Hassan and Udupi districts, have been deployed in the town.
> 
> The district police have deployed striking forces at sensitive areas in the town.
> 
> Tension in Chikmagalur - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

temujin said:


> During a brief stopover at Bhatkal on route to Goa from Mangalore a few years ago, I was surprised by the sheer number of local urdu newspapers and magazines on sale at the convenience store. I don't know the demographics of the region but am assuming Muslims form a significant minority in those parts. The substantial presence of an 'Urdu culture' there suggested to me that the local Muslim community led a highly insular existence and were consequently quite vulnerable to radicalisation.



Oh yes! & Bhatkal is a stronghold for muslims & that too very progressive & educated. But you'll find that kinda culture in quite a few areas of coastal Karnataka & bordering areas of Kerala, like Kasargod. But they are mostly populated around urban areas. Another thing you will notice in that part of the world... a deep segregation between the communities with regard how & where they live. Maybe that's why it's hard to know what goes on within that community & it acts kind of comfortable safe haven for miscreants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doublemaster

CorporateAffairs said:


> frustrated congress bigot?
> 
> This rule hardly matters.
> 
> Modi has gone pass all this shi**. Hes now on a more greater platform.
> 
> Its just these congress and AAP maggots are still stuck with these pity issues.


 
I do understand how frustrated u could be because you couldnt win election for 60 years...
BJP bigots cant even win election with their ideology....This time you are facing elections with facade...Well, This election if it gives some result party might keep its ideology aside...like your great hindu leader Advani... This is +ve...That said, BJP wont win more than 180.... dont worry.


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> I do understand how frustrated u could be because you couldnt win election for 60 years...
> BJP bigots cant even win election with their ideology....This time you are facing elections with facade...Well, This election if it gives some result party might keep its ideology aside...like your great hindu leader Advani... This is +ve...That said, BJP wont win more than 180.... dont worry.



I have a question for you...What is the impression of AAP within minority community?


----------



## notsuperstitious

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh yes! & Bhatkal is a stronghold for muslims & that too very progressive & educated. But you'll find that kinda culture in quite a few areas of coastal Karnataka & bordering areas of Kerala, like Kasargod. But they are mostly populated around urban areas. Another thing you will notice in that part of the world... a deep segregation between the communities with regard how & where they live. Maybe that's why it's hard to know what goes on within that community & it acts kind of comfortable safe haven for miscreants.



Cultural separatism seems to be a choice for some Muslim though. Many Konkani marathi Muslims today use Urdu and have completely given up Marathi, their mother tongue and the local language. And BTW its not like Urdu has some religious or material significance, its a cultural separatist stand. When one separates from mainstream on purpose, what is the state or the majority community supposed to do, bend over backwards to shield the community from the negative consequences of the choices they make?????



temujin said:


> Despite his apparent sincerity, what I've seen of Kejju this morning worries me. The arrogance, self righteousness and authoritarian traits were becoming more evident during his speech and the crackpot solutions to address corruption and mal governance, for instance turning aam aadmi into citizen journalists snooping on erring bureaucrats,have the potential to destroy whatever trust is left between the state and public and bring the whole system to a standstill within days.
> 
> This morning has exposed AAP as nothing but a bunch of communists/anarchists masquerading as a party of protest, thriving on support from the politically naive 'youth' of Delhi disaffected by mainstream politics. Based on this morning's performance, I expect Kejju and his coitere to be shown the door by the President within weeks before they can do any enduring damage to the state apparatus.




Excellent post. Except ''the politically naive 'youth' of Delhi disaffected by mainstream politics'' bit. Certainly not all of them. Had a young lady from Delhi complain y'day that her sis's family of 4 + 2 maids have to pay 3500 INR per quarter as water bill!!!

This is Delhi, the richest state in India and easily the most subsidised one (look at the $$$ center spent on infra).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## temujin

notsuperstitious said:


> Cultural separatism seems to be a choice for some Muslim though. Many Konkani marathi Muslims today use Urdu and have completely given up Marathi, their mother tongue and the local language. And BTW its not like Urdu has some religious or material significance, its a cultural separatist stand. When one separates from mainstream on purpose, what is the state or the majority community supposed to do, bend over backwards to shield the community from the negative consequences of the choices they make?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post. Except ''the politically naive 'youth' of Delhi disaffected by mainstream politics'' bit. Certainly not all of them. Had a young lady from Delhi complain y'day that her sis's family of 4 + 2 maids have to pay 3500 INR per quarter as water bill!!!
> 
> This is Delhi, the richest state in India and easily the most subsidised one (look at the $$$ center spent on infra).



Spot on.Slightly OT but I have encountered similar self imposed ghettoisation of muslims in parts of Western UP as well.I largely ascribe this to the petro dollar fuelled global revival of the Wahabbi creed and the absolutist and exclusionist narrative it espouses. Although it might have been useful in terms of offering early Muslims a distinct identity among competing monotheistic faiths in 7th century Arabia and securing the preeminence of the Arab (read Saudi) nation among believers, such parochial beliefs understandably lead to divisions and poor community cohesion in contemporary multi faith societies.

With regards to the confused response of the majority community in India to the threat, I would argue that the very different formative experience of Hinduism and its polytheistic nature, where millions of dieties and strands of thought happily coexist, mean that most Hindus are inherently tolerant of divergent beliefs and are often bewildered when confronted by a belligerent group which claims god as its sole prerogative and insists on leading segregated lives whilst simultaneously claiming victimisation.Consequently, the typical Hindu response to this has oscillated between unconditional acceptance and acquiescence in a bid to 'win them over' or overt hostility when such attempts inevitably end in failure.

As to my comments about the contribution of young voters to AAP's success, I was referring to the markedly higher turnout among 18-20s in Delhi who in all likelihood cast their ballots in favour of Kejju and co..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## temujin

Looks like the ill conceived promises are returning to bite Kejju in his a$$ already. This could be over sooner than we think at this rate lol.

Can Delhi residents please confirm if 700 litres of free water have started flowing from the taps yet?

CM Arvind Kejriwal seeks 10 days to resolve problems of people in Delhi

GHAZIABAD: Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal on Sunday sought ten days time to formulate a system to address grievances and problems of the people in Delhi.

He said that he would accept the applications of the people visiting him only after a system is in place.

"I don't want to give you false assurances. I will take the application when we put a system in place to resolve the problems," he said.

He assured the visitors, who gathered in large numbers at his residence, that he needed the support of the people to establish such a system and without their backing, he would not be able resolve issues.

"We have just assumed power. It will take us sometime, seven to ten days to put a system in place to resolve your problems," he said, addressing a gathering which included DTC employees and people from the Valmiki community.

Contractual employees of DTC and muncipal corporations had come to put forward their demand to end the contract system in these bodies. They also wanted that those working for several years should be made permanent.



CM Arvind Kejriwal seeks 10 days to resolve problems of people in Delhi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Prashant Bhushan assures AAP's support to agitation against Kudankulam nuclear plant!*

Prashant Bhushan assures AAP's support to agitation against Kudankulam nuclear plant - The Times of India

_This man will surely cause the downfall of AAP._

Ex-Samajwadi leader Kamal Farooqui meets Arvind Kejriwal, says 'everybody interested to join him' | NDTV.com

_Man who claimed Yain Bhatkal was arrested due to his religion now wants to be a part of AAP. Good going Mr Kejriwal... _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Prashant Bhushan is digvivaj singh of AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## temujin

JanjaWeed said:


> *Prashant Bhushan assures AAP's support to agitation against Kudankulam nuclear plant!*
> 
> Prashant Bhushan assures AAP's support to agitation against Kudankulam nuclear plant - The Times of India
> 
> _This man will surely cause the downfall of AAP._
> 
> The Kudankulam agitation is reportedly sponsored by the foreign church lobby so that's the Christian vote bank covered...
> 
> Ex-Samajwadi leader Kamal Farooqui meets Arvind Kejriwal, says 'everybody interested to join him' | NDTV.com
> 
> _Man who claimed Yain Bhatkal was arrested due to his religion now wants to be a part of AAP. Good going Mr Kejriwal... _



At least AAP is being very fair when it comes to courting communal elements from various communities..must all be part of that "new brand politics" lark we keep hearing about..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

temujin said:


> At least AAP is being very fair when it comes to courting communal elements from various communities..must all be part of that "new brand politics" lark we keep hearing about..



True.. one more to the list of secular flag bearers. Would love to see if they have same level tolerance towards a saffron clad guru & accept him with open arms into their fold!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

मोदी को व्यक्तिगत रूप से बहुत पसंद करता हूं: कुमार विश्वास

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

JanjaWeed said:


> True.. one more to the list of secular flag bearers. Would love to see if they have same level tolerance towards a saffron clad guru & accept him with open arms to their fold!


Highly unlikely...

As per AAP's anarchist vision for the nation, anything that unites the majority or provides it with a shared identity and sense of purpose within a democratic arrangement is anathema since it risks perpetuating the notion of a functioning, sovereign state whereas everything that divides society, minority communalism included, serve to hasten disintegration of the state that Kejju and Co ultimately aspire to..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

temujin said:


> Highly unlikely...
> 
> As per AAP's anarchist vision for the nation, anything that unites the majority or provides it with a shared identity and sense of purpose within a democratic arrangement is anathema since it risks perpetuating the notion of a functioning, sovereign state whereas everything that divides society, minority communalism included, serve to hasten disintegration of the state that Kejju and Co ultimately aspire to..




Really starting believe what's being said on this video...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Hwz the situation in the Karnataka?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Hwz the situation in the Karnataka?



In what respect?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> In what respect?


heard about the tension last night .... but nothing was in the papers. Has it died down?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> heard about the tension last night .... but nothing was in the papers. Has it died down?



They have managed to put a lid on spreading of the news. But the situation is still tense though.. I think the curfew is still on & Rapid Action Force has been deployed on the streets. Hopefully this will die down soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> They have managed to put a lid on spreading of the news. But the situation is still tense though.. I think the curfew is still on & Rapid Action Force has been deployed on the streets. Hopefully this will die down soon.


Glad to hear that. Hopefully things die down soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

@temujin thats some quality posting mate. You should post more often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Kaniska said:


> I have a question for you...What is the impression of AAP within minority community?



I had a good opinion about AAP in the begenning. But, once they've aligned with Congress and stating that Modi is corrupt, I lost all faith in them.

Just another congress B team, to stop Modi.

Minorities? AAP is same as COngress on MInorities, secularism.



Victory said:


> Congress and BJP both are corrupt....Modi can't even speak correct facts in a speech, too much of hype is not good too



AAP aligned with corrupt congress and naturally becomes corrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Delhi auto unions ask for subsidy 4.50 rs. threatens to strike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> I have a question for you...What is the impression of AAP within minority community?



If u check facebook or if you are going by watsapp....or normal people talking at home town...Majority is supporting them. or atleast happy that AAP won. But how much of that turns to vote not sure because, virtually AAP is not present in my place...

As i said earlier, Mulims support congress not because they do good to them. Probably this time if it wasnt modi...most of them would have voted BJP.



CorporateAffairs said:


> I had a good opinion about AAP in the begenning. But, once they've aligned with Congress and stating that Modi is corrupt, I lost all faith in them.
> 
> Just another congress B team, to stop Modi.
> 
> Minorities? AAP is same as COngress on MInorities, secularism.
> 
> 
> 
> AAP aligned with corrupt congress and naturally becomes corrupt.



Alliance? Its the word used by BJP to mislead common people. There is no alliance...or understanding with congress. No portfolio is shared with them. No power sharing with them..No common minimum program. Nothing. All over it...it was general mood in delhi that they wanted government. Probably BJP was the reason for AAP to form government. They challenged...Now that they are so worried that they are singing differnt tune...

Now that AAP is present all over internet and they are strong in internet compared to congress, Modi lies and cleanness will be exposed more sooner...

Saheb who utilized lot of government money to snoop a girl for his own ishq is not corrupt. Even inside a flight (who paid for ticket not sure!). Earlier i thought sahebs principles made him stay out of his wife!



Victory said:


> Congress and BJP both are corrupt....Modi can't even speak correct facts in a speech, too much of hype is not good too



No, He is toooo much nationalist....Thats why doesnt even know Gandhi full name....! Probably because his organisation speaks too much about godse.

In his sneering style he once again castigated the Congress for all the ills of Jharkhand’s “backwardness”. He went onto compare Jharkhand’s “development” to that of Chhattisgarh which he claimed was only because Chattisgarh chose the rule of BJP for the last two terms! Factually as well as politically, Modi’s allegations fly in his own face!

Let us briefly recall the history of Jharkhand. This state was created during the NDA government led by BJP at the centre in 2000. Since the time Jharkhand was carved out from the southern districts of Bihar in 2000 , five people have served as the State’s Chief Ministers, during the three assembly terms till 2013. Babulal Marandi and Arjun Munda were the Chief Ministers of BJP, Sibu Soren and Hemant Soren of Jharkhand Mukti Morcha (JMM), and one independent Madhu Koda. The table below will show the number of days each one of these parties have ruled Jharkhand (Source – Wikipedia).


----------



## doublemaster

In over 13 years of Jharkhand’s existence, *BJP has been the ruling party for over 62% of the the time, with their most recent term ending on 18th January 2013! With BJP at helm for majority of the time since the inception of Jharkhand, Modi calling Jharkhand backward would mean pointing a finger at BJP themselves for Jharkhand’s backwardness*. Mr Modi while practicing his very conscious election campaign strategy of *abuse everyone* has inadvertently *abused his own party*!

However if we dig deeper into the politics of Jharkhand since its inception, Modi’s hypocrisy becomes even more evident. While BJP’s Babulal Marandi was the first Chief Minister of Jharkhand, his party-mate Arjun Munda is the longest-serving CM — over five years, across three terms. *BJP toppled its own Chief Minister* on 17th March, 2003 to install Arjun Munda who ruled between 18 March 2003 – 2 March 2005. (715 days). The first serious allegation of corruption against any minister was made by BJP’s own ex-CM Babulal Marandi against Arjun Munda in 2004. A newspaper had exposed then land and revenue minister Madhu Singh for demanding a Rs. 50 lakh bribe. This was the period when both at Centre as well as Jharkhand, BJP was ruling.

In May, 2006, former CM of BJP Marandi resigned from the party protesting against corruption of Munda. Munda later became CM between 11 September 2010 – 18 January 2013. In 2011, it was Marandi that had alleged Munda of being involved in a string of scams which were nothing less than the 2G Spectrum scam that drew the attention of all and sundry in the country. Marandi said,

“With a motive to spread corruption, the CM has kept the PWD, Road and Power ministries with himself. This is can be understood from the fact that without even passing a tender, the contract of construction of Kandra-Adityapur road has been given to a company. As a result of which Rs 3,765 crore of people’s hard earned money will go to one company.”

Thus in the short history of 13 years after the creation of Jharkhand, BJP has ruled from the 2000 to January, 2013 with a few breaks due to the toppling of their own Government by their own leaders. Mr Modi seems to be wholly oblivious of the 13 years of rule of BJP and the massive corruptions they indulged in. In the Ranchi meeting of 29th December, 2013, Arjun Munda who has been accused of massive corruption was most visible next to Modi. After looting Jharkhand of its mineral wealth for 13 years, Modi wants the Jharkhandis to “gift” the 14 Lok Sabha seats to BJP!

The most rotten and corrupt party with a established track record of massive corruption abuses Congress of the same – it’s like Pot calling the kettle black. *On this occasion however, even factually, Modi is not correct since it was not Congress but BJP which was looting Jharkhan
--Read More At:Modi's Speeches - A Case of Serial Magnum Bloopers or Plain Simple Ignorance? : Truth Of Gujarat
*


----------



## Nair saab

Don't vote for Congress, NCP, says Maharashtra farmer in suicide note | NDTV.com

ACB starts toll-free number for corruption complaints - Indian Express


*Gujarat Police's Anti-Corruption Bureau (ACB) *Tuesday launched a toll-free helpline number where people could lodge graft-related complaints against state government officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

doublemaster said:


> Alliance? Its the word used by BJP to mislead common people. There is no alliance...or understanding with congress. No portfolio is shared with them. No power sharing with them..No common minimum program. Nothing. All over it...it was general mood in delhi that they wanted government. Probably BJP was the reason for AAP to form government. They challenged...Now that they are so worried that they are singing differnt tune...



Congress is supporting AAP in Delhi assembly or not?

YES. And that should answer all your queries.

Stop trying to play a AAPCong bigot!



doublemaster said:


> *On this occasion however, even factually, Modi is not correct since it was not Congress but BJP which was looting Jharkhan
> --Read More At:Modi's Speeches - A Case of Serial Magnum Bloopers or Plain Simple Ignorance? : Truth Of Gujarat*



Truth of gujarat, NDTV, Tehelka, Cobrapost, Gulail 



Jason bourne said:


> Delhi auto unions ask for subsidy 4.50 rs. threatens to strike



No Arvind should give them free autos with 10Lakhs cash each along with FREE power, FREE water, FREE tvs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Looks like BSY is going pro BJP here in the south

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Hardly a day in the office aur Kejriwal ko dast lag gaye ...

My bad yeh dast Kejriwal ko nahi lage .... Delhi ji puri janta ko lage hai !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Don't vote for Congress, NCP, says Maharashtra farmer in suicide note | NDTV.com
> 
> ACB starts toll-free number for corruption complaints - Indian Express
> 
> 
> *Gujarat Police's Anti-Corruption Bureau (ACB) *Tuesday launched a toll-free helpline number where people could lodge graft-related complaints against state government officials.



These Moronic Congress are in hand in gloves with the American Company Monsanto which sells GMO cotton seeds , which needs Monsanto fertilizers and pesticides for the crop to survive and new seeds cannot be used from the plantation but have to be bought seperatly which brings the cost of maintaining the crop 10-20 times more than it normally is... Some fools in this forum still think this is a conspiracy theory.... More than 90% of India's farmer suicides are from the cotton plantation , this company Monsanto also bought all Indian companies so its harder for farmers to get normal seeds ... This company should be thrown out of India with the congress party....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

doublemaster said:


> If u check facebook or if you are going by watsapp....or normal people talking at home town...Majority is supporting them. or atleast happy that AAP won. But how much of that turns to vote not sure because, virtually AAP is not present in my place...
> 
> As i said earlier, Mulims support congress not because they do good to them. Probably this time if it wasnt modi...most of them would have voted BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance? Its the word used by BJP to mislead common people. There is no alliance...or understanding with congress. No portfolio is shared with them. No power sharing with them..No common minimum program. Nothing. All over it...it was general mood in delhi that they wanted government. Probably BJP was the reason for AAP to form government. They challenged...Now that they are so worried that they are singing differnt tune...
> 
> Now that AAP is present all over internet and they are strong in internet compared to congress, Modi lies and cleanness will be exposed more sooner...
> 
> Saheb who utilized lot of government money to snoop a girl for his own ishq is not corrupt. Even inside a flight (who paid for ticket not sure!). Earlier i thought sahebs principles made him stay out of his wife!
> 
> 
> 
> No, He is toooo much nationalist....Thats why doesnt even know Gandhi full name....! Probably because his organisation speaks too much about godse.
> 
> In his sneering style he once again castigated the Congress for all the ills of Jharkhand’s “backwardness”. He went onto compare Jharkhand’s “development” to that of Chhattisgarh which he claimed was only because Chattisgarh chose the rule of BJP for the last two terms! Factually as well as politically, Modi’s allegations fly in his own face!
> 
> Let us briefly recall the history of Jharkhand. This state was created during the NDA government led by BJP at the centre in 2000. Since the time Jharkhand was carved out from the southern districts of Bihar in 2000 , five people have served as the State’s Chief Ministers, during the three assembly terms till 2013. Babulal Marandi and Arjun Munda were the Chief Ministers of BJP, Sibu Soren and Hemant Soren of Jharkhand Mukti Morcha (JMM), and one independent Madhu Koda. The table below will show the number of days each one of these parties have ruled Jharkhand (Source – Wikipedia).


Actually thing is that u all pervert congi supporters found a place to hide under khujliwal bcoz if u adhere any single words in for of congi den people start pounding u in public and this megalomaniac communist Moran khujli its betr not to say about him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

doublemaster said:


> In over 13 years of Jharkhand’s existence, *BJP has been the ruling party for over 62% of the the time, with their most recent term ending on 18th January 2013! With BJP at helm for majority of the time since the inception of Jharkhand, Modi calling Jharkhand backward would mean pointing a finger at BJP themselves for Jharkhand’s backwardness*. Mr Modi while practicing his very conscious election campaign strategy of *abuse everyone* has inadvertently *abused his own party*!
> 
> However if we dig deeper into the politics of Jharkhand since its inception, Modi’s hypocrisy becomes even more evident. While BJP’s Babulal Marandi was the first Chief Minister of Jharkhand, his party-mate Arjun Munda is the longest-serving CM — over five years, across three terms. *BJP toppled its own Chief Minister* on 17th March, 2003 to install Arjun Munda who ruled between 18 March 2003 – 2 March 2005. (715 days). The first serious allegation of corruption against any minister was made by BJP’s own ex-CM Babulal Marandi against Arjun Munda in 2004. A newspaper had exposed then land and revenue minister Madhu Singh for demanding a Rs. 50 lakh bribe. This was the period when both at Centre as well as Jharkhand, BJP was ruling.
> 
> In May, 2006, former CM of BJP Marandi resigned from the party protesting against corruption of Munda. Munda later became CM between 11 September 2010 – 18 January 2013. In 2011, it was Marandi that had alleged Munda of being involved in a string of scams which were nothing less than the 2G Spectrum scam that drew the attention of all and sundry in the country. Marandi said,
> 
> “With a motive to spread corruption, the CM has kept the PWD, Road and Power ministries with himself. This is can be understood from the fact that without even passing a tender, the contract of construction of Kandra-Adityapur road has been given to a company. As a result of which Rs 3,765 crore of people’s hard earned money will go to one company.”
> 
> Thus in the short history of 13 years after the creation of Jharkhand, BJP has ruled from the 2000 to January, 2013 with a few breaks due to the toppling of their own Government by their own leaders. Mr Modi seems to be wholly oblivious of the 13 years of rule of BJP and the massive corruptions they indulged in. In the Ranchi meeting of 29th December, 2013, Arjun Munda who has been accused of massive corruption was most visible next to Modi. After looting Jharkhand of its mineral wealth for 13 years, Modi wants the Jharkhandis to “gift” the 14 Lok Sabha seats to BJP!
> 
> The most rotten and corrupt party with a established track record of massive corruption abuses Congress of the same – it’s like Pot calling the kettle black. *On this occasion however, even factually, Modi is not correct since it was not Congress but BJP which was looting Jharkhan
> --Read More At:Modi's Speeches - A Case of Serial Magnum Bloopers or Plain Simple Ignorance? : Truth Of Gujarat*





doublemaster said:


> In over 13 years of Jharkhand’s existence, *BJP has been the ruling party for over 62% of the the time, with their most recent term ending on 18th January 2013! With BJP at helm for majority of the time since the inception of Jharkhand, Modi calling Jharkhand backward would mean pointing a finger at BJP themselves for Jharkhand’s backwardness*. Mr Modi while practicing his very conscious election campaign strategy of *abuse everyone* has inadvertently *abused his own party*!
> 
> However if we dig deeper into the politics of Jharkhand since its inception, Modi’s hypocrisy becomes even more evident. While BJP’s Babulal Marandi was the first Chief Minister of Jharkhand, his party-mate Arjun Munda is the longest-serving CM — over five years, across three terms. *BJP toppled its own Chief Minister* on 17th March, 2003 to install Arjun Munda who ruled between 18 March 2003 – 2 March 2005. (715 days). The first serious allegation of corruption against any minister was made by BJP’s own ex-CM Babulal Marandi against Arjun Munda in 2004. A newspaper had exposed then land and revenue minister Madhu Singh for demanding a Rs. 50 lakh bribe. This was the period when both at Centre as well as Jharkhand, BJP was ruling.
> 
> In May, 2006, former CM of BJP Marandi resigned from the party protesting against corruption of Munda. Munda later became CM between 11 September 2010 – 18 January 2013. In 2011, it was Marandi that had alleged Munda of being involved in a string of scams which were nothing less than the 2G Spectrum scam that drew the attention of all and sundry in the country. Marandi said,
> 
> “With a motive to spread corruption, the CM has kept the PWD, Road and Power ministries with himself. This is can be understood from the fact that without even passing a tender, the contract of construction of Kandra-Adityapur road has been given to a company. As a result of which Rs 3,765 crore of people’s hard earned money will go to one company.”
> 
> Thus in the short history of 13 years after the creation of Jharkhand, BJP has ruled from the 2000 to January, 2013 with a few breaks due to the toppling of their own Government by their own leaders. Mr Modi seems to be wholly oblivious of the 13 years of rule of BJP and the massive corruptions they indulged in. In the Ranchi meeting of 29th December, 2013, Arjun Munda who has been accused of massive corruption was most visible next to Modi. After looting Jharkhand of its mineral wealth for 13 years, Modi wants the Jharkhandis to “gift” the 14 Lok Sabha seats to BJP!
> 
> The most rotten and corrupt party with a established track record of massive corruption abuses Congress of the same – it’s like Pot calling the kettle black. *On this occasion however, even factually, Modi is not correct since it was not Congress but BJP which was looting Jharkhan
> --Read More At:Modi's Speeches - A Case of Serial Magnum Bloopers or Plain Simple Ignorance? : Truth Of Gujarat*



as ur prof name "doublemaster" extrapolating some of ur character also jus like"doublespeak" "double-face"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

ranjeet said:


> Hardly a day in the office aur Kejriwal ko dast lag gaye ...
> 
> My bad yeh dast Kejriwal ko nahi lage .... Delhi ji puri janta ko lage hai !!!



Seems you've spoken too soon..suck on that, AAP haterzzzz!!!

LIVE: AAP meets poll promise: 700 litres of water per household FREE - Rediff.com India News

So that's the 700 litres of free paani sorted. Oh wait, its only 700 litres/month which, for a typical household of 4, works out to a grand 5.5 litres per person/day. However, I am sure an unlimited supply of free loo rolls is also in the pipeline since Kejju realises this amount of paani toh g**d dhone ke liye bhi kam padenge...

Even better, any household utilising more than 700 litres/month will be faced with a 10% hike in bills that will apply to the entire usage. This generous giveaway will fortunately end in March 2014 although I suspect the additional 10% on bills might stay. Nice bit of Kejunomics at work here I think..I wonder what other tender mercies this lot have in store for the aam aadmi before common sense prevailes and they get booted out of office..

Still

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

temujin said:


> Seems you've spoken too soon..suck on that, AAP haterzzzz!!!
> 
> LIVE: AAP meets poll promise: 700 litres of water per household FREE - Rediff.com India News
> 
> So that's the 700 litres of free paani sorted. Oh wait, its only 700 litres/month which, for a typical household of 4, works out to a grand 5.5 litres per person/day. However, I am sure an unlimited supply of free loo rolls is also in the pipeline since Kejju realises this amount of paani toh g**d dhone ke liye bhi kam padenge...
> 
> Even better, any household utilising more than happy 700 litres/month will be faced with a 10% hike in bills that will apply to the entire usage. This generous giveaway will fortunately end in March 2014 although I suspect the additional 10% on bills might stay. Nice bit of Kejunomics at work here I think..I wonder what other tender mercies this lot have in store for the aam aadmi before common sense prevailes and they get booted out of office..
> 
> Still



I think it's still 700 ltrs / day. & that caveat, if you use more than 700ltrs / day you will be charged for the entire amount. Did this hidden clause exist in their manifesto? I think NOT! Maybe Delhiites will have to install a water meter & start measuring the water they consume. However Jal board will have ways to manipulate the meter reading & see that everyone uses more than stipulated amount of water! Nothing changes....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## temujin

JanjaWeed said:


> I think it's still 700 ltrs / day. & that caveat, if you use more than 700ltrs / day you will be charged for the entire amount. Did this hidden clause exist in their manifesto? I think NOT! Maybe Delhiites will have to install a water meter & start measuring the water they consume. However Jal board will have ways to manipulate the meter reading & see that everyone uses more than stipulated amount of water! Nothing changes....



Thanks for spotting that..the rediff link had it as 700 litres/month but I have since realised this is not the case.

Nevertheless, as you have rightly pointed out there were no conditions attached to the giveaway in the manifesto but now it turns out it is to be time limited and carries cost implications that would most likely be passed on to consumers. AAP's argument that such freebies would be funded through efficiency savings has been thoroughly debunked once again


----------



## PoKeMon

JanjaWeed said:


> I think it's still 700 ltrs / day. & that caveat, if you use more than 700ltrs / day you will be charged for the entire amount. Did this hidden clause exist in their manifesto? I think NOT! Maybe Delhiites will have to install a water meter & start measuring the water they consume. However Jal board will have ways to manipulate the meter reading & see that everyone uses more than stipulated amount of water! Nothing changes....





temujin said:


> Thanks for spotting that..the rediff link had it as 700 litres/month but I have since realised this is not the case.
> 
> Nevertheless, as you have rightly pointed out there were no conditions attached to the giveaway in the manifesto but now it turns out it is to be time limited and carries cost implications that would most likely be passed on to consumers. AAP's argument that such freebies would be funded through efficiency savings has been thoroughly debunked once again



You guys need to understand the reasoning behind it.

700 ltr per day is good enough for a household. If it is uncapped, people will waste more water since they know even if reading goes 1000 they have to pay just for 300 ltrs. We should not let them forget the importance of water saving.


----------



## kbd-raaf

IND_PAK said:


> You guys need to understand the reasoning behind it.
> 
> 700 ltr per day is good enough for a household. If it is uncapped, people will waste more water since they know even if reading goes 1000 they have to pay just for 300 ltrs. We should not let them forget the importance of water saving.



That's a negative.

If they use 701L they have to pay for the entire 701L.


----------



## JanjaWeed

IND_PAK said:


> You guys need to understand the reasoning behind it.
> 
> 700 ltr per day is good enough for a household. If it is uncapped, people will waste more water since they know even if reading goes 1000 they have to pay just for 300 ltrs. We should not let them forget the importance of water saving.



Agree to a point where one needs to realize the value of using water economically. But the issue here is moving away from the stated position before elections. There was no mention of the fact that one will be charged for the entire amount if they cross the threshold of 700ltrs. Add to that...manifesto has never mentioned the fact that this will be on a probationary period for three months initially. I'm not saying that this is a bad thing. Just pointing out the irregularities in statements before election & after election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

kbd-raaf said:


> That's a negative.
> 
> If they use 701L they have to pay for the entire 701L.



why they want to use 700ltr ? One should not expect free living. Families which need more than 700 ltr should pay, since they can pay for the luxury.

you have to cap it to some value.


----------



## doublemaster

Ailing Kejriwal skips office, delivers on free-water promise from his home - Hindustan Times

Read the comments from BJP trolls...look how frustrating they are...so funny.....ha ha..
Asking too many questions about the scheme 

Looks like 2014 hung assembly...with no major AAP seats...then re-election....AAP gets enough time


----------



## PoKeMon

JanjaWeed said:


> Agree to a point where one needs to realize the value of using water economically. But the issue here is moving away from the stated position before elections. There was no mention of the fact that one will be charged for the entire amount if they cross the threshold of 700ltrs. Add to that...manifesto has never mentioned the fact that this will be on a probationary period for three months initially. I'm not saying that this is a bad thing. Just pointing out the irregularities in statements before election & after election.



The point is the current solution is good or not? Not that it is slightly different.

They have said to reduce electricity bill by 50%. What if they could only manage 30%? Will you complement them or condemn them?


----------



## kbd-raaf

IND_PAK said:


> why they want to use 700ltr ? One should not expect free living. Families which need more than 700 ltr should pay, since they can pay for the luxury.
> 
> you have to cap it to some value.



Why not? They're getting it for free right? It is their *right *to use 700l of water for free. However if by accident somebody leaves the tap on too long, they have to pay for their entire usage.


----------



## doublemaster

jiki said:


> as ur prof name "doublemaster" extrapolating some of ur character also jus like"doublespeak" "double-face"


Idiot...Read once...and come up with some good stuff...why to waste time? 
Fact is your saheb gone nuts after lost his life...

You all trolls expect me to post the link owned by LK Advani?

Vajpayee is no Brahmin. He drinks alcohol and publicly claims that he is a bachelor but not a Bramachari. How can he be called a Brahmin with those 'qualifications' - Keep this ....This is from your beloved leader SubraManya Swami...You will blive this...Same subramnaya swami whom modi indicted to BJP also told, vajpayee colluded with Britsh during quit india movement...

Just chill guys..!



IND_PAK said:


> The point is the current solution is good or not? Not that it is slightly different.
> 
> They have said to reduce electricity bill by 50%. What if they could only manage 30%? Will you complement them or condemn them?



For these people, Price rise is a issue when it comes to congress...Price reduction is issue when it comes to AAP


----------



## JanjaWeed

IND_PAK said:


> The point is the current solution is good or not? Not that it is slightly different.
> 
> They have said to reduce electricity bill by 50%. What if they could only manage 30%? Will you complement them or condemn them?



Would not condemn at all, but complement for making an effort. Would be disappointed to notice them falling short on their poll promise though. 'cause AAP is suppose to be a party with difference & with kind of high moral standards they set for themselves, one would want to see them come good on their promises without leaving any room for detractors to pick on.


----------



## PoKeMon

doublemaster said:


> For these people, Price rise is a issue when it comes to congress...Price reduction is issue when it comes to AAP



If AAP can implement even half of their ideas I will be happy that I supported this party.

Cynics can cry for rest half which they might fail to do in very first term.



JanjaWeed said:


> Would not condemn at all, but complement for making an effort. Would be disappointed to notice them falling short on their poll promise though. 'cause AAP is suppose to be a party with difference & with kind of high moral standards they set for themselves, one would want to see them come good on their promises without leaving any room for detractors to pick on them.



Yaar, they are new, they are first.....let them implement even half of their promises, even that would be complemented. By raising insignificant question we will simply bring down their enthusiasm.

We should not be the one who cry for the rest half, atleast they bring up the new kind of politics and make congress and bjp think of their monopolies.


----------



## Nair saab

LOL APP is goona be F*ucked soon...


Thousands of People demanding some or the other thing has rounded Kejriwals House...

People from Valmiki Samajh for reservation, Bus employees doing dhrana for Permanent jobs...

Lets see how this so called AAM ADMI fulfill all these stupid Demand ...

http://secretariat
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/media-entry-blocked-at-delhi-secretariat/article1-1167658.aspx



Other news is that NAZI AAP party has banned Journalist from entering Delhi secretariat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

What's the great big idea that AAP promised? Giving free water as a subsidy could have been given by anyone, this hardly makes them special. What a waste, should have asked the Jal Bhavan to atleast use the funds at their disposal to formulate a workable idea to deliver water to those desperately needing it. _(Those are the not the ones consuming metered water btw)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doublemaster

*Raman and Dashrath Patel Brothers seek CBI probe into firing: *

Owners of Popular Builders Raman and Dashrath Patel have filed a petition in Gujarat high court, demanding a CBI (Central Bureau of Investigation) probe into the firing on them. This could spell trouble for all the accused especially suspended IPS officers DG Vanzara and Abhay Chudasama and former minister of state for home Amit Shah in the Sohrabuddin Sheikh and Tulsiram Prajapati fake encounter cases though.
During Tuesday’s hearing, CBI expressed willingness to investigate the case while the state government sought time to reply. Justice Harsha Devani has adjourned the matter for further hearing till December 26.

Meanwhile, the December 2004 firing at the office of Popular Builders has a unique significance in the Sohrabuddin fake encounter case. It is alleged that Prajapati and Sylvester Daniel had fired four rounds at the office of the builders on Sohrabuddin’s orders.

During the investigation and according to the charge sheet filed in the court, the investigating agency had also stated that the firing at the Popular Builders’ office was stage managed by some of the accused in the Sohrabuddin encounter case like DG Vanzara, Abhay Chudasama and Amit Shah. The CBI alleged that the three were running an extortion racket through Sheikh.

On December 8, 2004, two gunmen had fired at the office of the Patels in which no one was injured. Navrangpura police had registered a case, which was shifted to the Ahmedabad City Detection of Crime Branch, where suspended IPS officer DG Vanzara was in charge. Later, he was transferred to the Gujarat ATS (Anti-Terrorist Squad) as deputy inspector general of police and subsequently, investigation of the Popular Builders firing case, too, was shifted to the ATS.

The police had named the Patel brothers accused along with some others for destroying evidence in the case.

The Patel brothers, meanwhile, faced a separate criminal prosecution following a complaint lodged by the police at a criminal court in Ahmedabad. The charge sheet was submitted against the duo long ago.

Now, the Patels have petitioned the HC demanding a CBI probe into the case or a report to be submitted by the agency that the firing on them was stage managed by the accused police officers and others using the members of Sohrabuddin’s gang to extort money from the petitioners.

Raman and Dashrath Patel Brothers seek CBI probe into firing - Ahmedabad - DNA


----------



## Bang Galore

IND_PAK said:


> They have said to reduce electricity bill by 50%. What if they could only manage 30%? Will you complement them or condemn them?



The point is how will they reduce? Anyone can put up a subsidy, someone else will be left footing the bill. There are no free lunches anywhere, it is only the gullible who will believe that. AAP said that they would go after the electricity companies and reduce the cost, that won't happen anytime soon & neither Kejriwal or anyone else in AAP is stupid to believe that. So, all we are left with is a subsidy.Anyone could have done that. Kejriwal & AAP are likely to make long term damage to Delhi's finances in a very short time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> I think it's still 700 ltrs / day. & that caveat, if you use more than 700ltrs / day you will be charged for the entire amount. Did this hidden clause exist in their manifesto? I think NOT! Maybe Delhiites will have to install a water meter & start measuring the water they consume. However Jal board will have ways to manipulate the meter reading & see that everyone uses more than stipulated amount of water! Nothing changes....



The scheme was for people to meet basic requirements, not for rich people to dance with their loofahs. It's a damn good way to filter out the needy from the rich.



Bang Galore said:


> The point is how will they reduce? Anyone can put up a subsidy, someone else will be left footing the bill. There are no free lunches anywhere, it is only the gullible who will believe that. AAP said that they would go after the electricity companies and reduce the cost, that won't happen anytime soon & neither Kejriwal or anyone else in AAP is stupid to believe that. So, all we are left with is a subsidy.Anyone could have done that. Kejriwal & AAP are likely to make long term damage to Delhi's finances in a very short time.



I actually think the AAP going after the ambanis is a good thing. There is a point in how reliance has got higher prices than what they had originally been agreed upon.



Nair saab said:


> LOL APP is goona be F*ucked soon...
> 
> 
> Thousands of People demanding some or the other thing has rounded Kejriwals House...
> 
> People from Valmiki Samajh for reservation, Bus employees doing dhrana for Permanent jobs...
> 
> Lets see how this so called AAM ADMI fulfill all these stupid Demand ...
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/media-entry-blocked-at-delhi-secretariat/article1-1167658.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Other news is that NAZI AAP party has banned Journalist from entering Delhi secretariat



Stop trolling. Modi is yesterday's news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Bang Galore said:


> The point is how will they reduce? Anyone can put up a subsidy, someone else will be left footing the bill. There are no free lunches anywhere, it is only the gullible who will believe that. AAP said that they would go after the electricity companies and reduce the cost, that won't happen anytime soon & neither Kejriwal or anyone else in AAP is stupid to believe that. So, all we are left with is a subsidy.Anyone could have done that. Kejriwal & AAP are likely to make long term damage to Delhi's finances in a very short time.



Nopes, they are not gonna subsidize. may be temporarily till auditing and corrective measure come into place.


----------



## doublemaster

Nair saab said:


> We would also Praise Congress as well if they invite Family members of following people to Congress rally...
> 
> Family members of Veer Naturam Godse who killed Gandi,
> 
> Family members of Nalini and Dhanu who killed Rajiv Gandi,
> 
> Family members of Satwant Singh and Beant Singh who killed Indira Gandi...
> 
> And Family members of *Spirochete a sexually transmitted Bacteria* which killed Nehru ...



You should ask Dr SubraManya Swami that how much of these bacteria Atal Bihari Vajpayee infected.. Bloody he lives with his ex-girl frend who was married. If this was any congress man, then every BJP troll would have been busy with character assassination of him. But even when congress was in opposition I never heard of these kind of cheap comments from congress.


----------



## temujin

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The scheme was for people to meet basic requirements, not for rich people to dance with their loofahs. It's a damn good way to filter out the needy from the rich.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think the AAP going after the ambanis is a good thing. There is a point in how reliance has got higher prices than what they had originally been agreed upon.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling. Modi is yesterday's news.



@Guynextdoor2 Thank you for confirming AAP as the B team of INC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The scheme was for people to meet basic requirements, not for rich people to dance with their loofahs. It's a damn good way to filter out the needy from the rich.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think the AAP going after the ambanis is a good thing. There is a point in how reliance has got higher prices than what they had originally been agreed upon.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling. Modi is yesterday's news.



Begani shadi mai abdhullah deewana! All of a sudden AAP & Kujliwal is flavor of the month, Pappu goes to back of the queue!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## temujin

Bang Galore said:


> The point is how will they reduce? Anyone can put up a subsidy, someone else will be left footing the bill. There are no free lunches anywhere, it is only the gullible who will believe that. AAP said that they would go after the electricity companies and reduce the cost, that won't happen anytime soon & neither Kejriwal or anyone else in AAP is stupid to believe that. So, all we are left with is a subsidy.Anyone could have done that. Kejriwal & AAP are likely to make long term damage to Delhi's finances in a very short time.



@Bang Galore The biggest damage UPA 2 has done to the country through corruption and malgovernance is bring credibility and public acceptance to revisionist leftist forces that in normal circumstances remain at the fringes of political debate. Kejju and Co appear to be making the mistake of equating widespread public antipathy towards congress and its brand of politics with a rejection of the state as well as representative democratic system itself. As far as aam aadmi is concerned, every neta is evil but few people realise the long term implications of embracing the 'alternative'. One gets the sense that the Jhola jhap brigade is treating Delhi as a social and ideological experiment as evidenced by their unfunded welfare policies (taking a leaf out of the Congressi Socialist Manual), laughable attempts at direct democracy and nationalisation of key infrastructure under the garb of 'auditing'..

Too bad the aam aadmi in Delhi doesnt know what he has let himself into (yet)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

temujin said:


> @Bang Galore The biggest damage UPA 2 has done to the country through corruption and malgovernance is bring credibility and public acceptance to revisionist leftist forces that in normal circumstances remain at the fringes of political debate. Kejju and Co appear to be making the mistake of equating widespread public antipathy towards congress and its brand of politics with a rejection of the state as well as representative democratic system itself. As far as aam aadmi is concerned, every neta is evil but few people realise the long term implications of embracing the 'alternative'. One gets the sense that the Jhola jhap brigade is treating Delhi as a social and ideological experiment as evidenced by their unfunded welfare policies (taking a lead out of the Congressi Socialist Manual), laughable attempts at direct democracy and nationalisation of key infrastructure under the garb of 'auditing'..
> 
> Too bad the aam aadmi in Delhi doesnt know what he has let himself into (yet)..


AAP's Idea is clear... Its preparing for an another election soon ...

First it will hand out all the free bees that it can in a mont,h then would start a investigation on Congress...

rattled Congress would pull the Support ... Making Headlines just before 2014 election... Try to get as much as Vote in National Politics using that popularity ...

facing both state and national election in 2014 and winning Delhi easily and getting few seats in National level...

But Finally would manage Damaging BJP votes in many Urban areas and winning 7-8 seats...


Kejriwal is not a Underdog in politics ... He know, only in which state to Fight election ... He's Planning big in Haryana... Because its Kejriwals home state... and BJP is weak in Haryana so no competition from them...

AAP is already did many meetings with CPM... its would go with the Leftist party as it matches with its ideology ...

Finally after all this Hulla Gulla shor sharaba we would see left parties getting strong in India ...

and Indian going back to the same Socialist License Raj Nehruvian economy ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## temujin

Nair saab said:


> AAP's Idea is clear... Its preparing for an another election soon ...
> 
> First it will hand out all the free bees that it can in a mont,h then would start a investigation on Congress...
> 
> rattled Congress would pull the Support ... Making Headlines just before 2014 election... Try to get as much as Vote in National Politics using that popularity ...
> 
> facing both state and national election in 2014 and winning Delhi easily and getting few seats in National level...
> 
> But Finally would manage Damaging BJP votes in many Urban areas and winning 7-8 seats...
> 
> 
> Kejriwal is not a Underdog in politics ... He know, only in which state to Fight election ... He's Planning big in Haryana... Because its Kejriwals home state... and BJP is weak in Haryana so no competition from them...
> 
> AAP is already did many meetings with CPM... its would go with the Leftist party as it matches with its ideology ...
> 
> Finally after all this Hulla Gulla shor sharaba we would see left parties getting strong in India ...
> 
> and Indian going back to the same Socialist License Raj Nehruvian economy ...



Personally, I won't be so cynical and I have seen nothing till date that would make me doubt AK's commitment or sincerity. Without a doubt, he will seek to expand his influence outside of his core constituency but I suspect he does not see parlimentary democracy as the route to salvation. I think his immediate goal might be to create electoral chaos through hung verdicts across the country to fuel voter disenchantment that would aid his ideological agenda in the long term.

Have you noticed his tendency to consistently align with anti national elements and those with grievences against the state? In my view, this is not merely based on party political considerations but a genuine conviction that such individuals are victims of the Indian state. His views in this respect are not too dissimilar to those of Arundhati Roy IMO


----------



## Nair saab

temujin said:


> Personally, I won't be so cynical and I have seen nothing till date that would make me doubt AK's commitment or sincerity. Without a doubt, he will seek to expand his influence outside of his core constituency but I suspect he does not see parlimentary democracy as the route to salvation. I think his immediate goal might be to create electoral chaos through hung verdicts across the country to fuel voter disenchantment that would aid his ideological agenda in the long term.
> 
> Have you noticed his tendency to consistently align with anti national elements and those with grievences against the state? In my view, this is not merely based on party political considerations but a genuine conviction that such individuals are victims of the Indian state.* His views in this respect are not too dissimilar to those of Arundhati Roy IMO*



This makes no different from being Anti-Nationals or perhaps Traitors of the country...


I think AAP is a Bigger threat to India then Congress itself...

When its main Ideologist are supporters of Naxalism and Terrorism ...

Incidentally Shahid Siddiqui the person who said Raiz Bhatkal is innocent and Batla house encounter is fake has joined AAP... Leaving SP...

why is all these Naxal and Terrorist supporting joining at the same time even getting entry into AAP...

now AAP has said it would support the ANti-Nuke plant protesting people... and are in open talks with V.S.Achudanandan a left leader...

And Incidentally AAP is the only party which openly supports making referendum on Kashmir and granting freedom to Kashmir ...

This is so dangerous ... even Congress wont take such a Stand...

another dangerous issue... AAP is against use of Armed forces on Naxal operations...


And the most Dangerous thing is that their election manifesto talks about Nationalization of Telecom, Mining, Power , Oil and gas , Airport sector...

U know the young people are blindly worshiping AAP ... the mismanagement of resources is the main reason of poverty and lack of development in India and corruption comes in secondary ...


Are we going back to the era of Socialist economy ... a Public welfare state...

If all parties are bad then I say AAP is worst... they are playing worst electoral politics then Congress by taking anti-national stands and giving away everything free for the people...


If he gets a hold of power all over India...Kejriwal would be nothing short of a Joseph Stalin of India in Making...

Beware ......


I would support Congress any day... if the choice was between AAP and Congress...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Stop scaring us about Modi: Madni to Cong, SP*

The use of Gujarat government facilities by Jamiat Ulema Hind general secretary Maulana Mahmood Madni during his visit to Ahmedabad on December 26 has led to a debate in the Muslim community.

While many see it as Madni’s soft stand on Narendra Modi, the Deoband cleric (Madni) said that the central government had provided him Z Plus security and the Gujarat government merely made the arrangements for this.

"If the bullet-proof car provided to me during the visit belonged to the Gujarat CM’s motorcade, how can I be blamed for this?" Madni said.

Targeting the Congress and SP for carrying out a tirade against him, Madni said, Muslims have so far been voting for secular parties but they can no longer create a Modi fear to get votes. "Stop frightening us," he demanded.

Stop scaring us about Modi: Madni to Cong, SP - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Begani shadi mai abdhullah deewana! All of a sudden AAP & Kujliwal is flavor of the month, Pappu goes back of the queue!



Begani shadi mein abdullah deewana! Getting all excited about Indian politics by a foreigner!!


----------



## Bang Galore

IND_PAK said:


> Nopes, they are not gonna subsidize. may be temporarily till auditing and corrective measure come into place.




Tariff changes won't just happen like that. There is a whole mechanism that needs to be followed and everyone has to agree. Do you think the power companies will just roll over & play dead? You think that if it was so easy, others would not have done it before? These things may or may not have been possible if AAP had a mandate for 5 years, it would take pretty much that long because this would end up in court anyway but to imagine you could do it by snapping fingers now, is simply silly. Subsidy is the best they will do and only the gullible will fall for that.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*STOP MODI ON ALL COSTS*

*Stopping Modi at all costs : Indiafacts
------------------------------
A US decision has evidently reaffirmed that Narendra Modi cannot be allowed to become prime minister of India.

Narendra Modi’s case is not fundamentally different because it is feared that Modi and his supporters will curtail the huge incursions into India by US agencies the UPA has facilitated. It is assumed that once Modi forms the government and becomes aware that India’s is well on the way to becoming a US banana republic satellite–in the age-old Central American and Asian tradition, subject to indirect rule–he will move to end it. The US has evidently infiltrated India on a massive scale, blackmailing politicians with covertly acquired information, sponsoring countless secular and religious foundations and the purchase of a huge swathe of the Indian media.

However, the erstwhile BJP as such was not really a drawback for the US because some of its prominent leaders had been surrounded by political advisories, who are very close to the US, virtual spokesmen for it. Others bent over backwards during the tenure of the NDA to please. Two of the BJP’s most senior decision makers (non-political), including the late Brajesh Mishra, even made offers of sending Indian troops to join the coalition in Afghanistan. The Americans themselves had not made such a request to India because it would have sent their vital ally in the Afghan war into veritable frenzy. This idea was very wisely vetoed personally by Atal Behari Vajpayee himself!

The Western intervention, which has destroyed much of Syria, killing more than 150,000 people, to the approving clamour of the Western human rights lobby, is another variant for re-imposing imperial control over a country. The invasion and destruction of Iraq was another, the death toll approximately 2 million so far.

The decision to accord India nuclear status occurred because of a US perception that it had finally managed to acquire a durable foothold in it and access to high level Indian decision-making during the tenure of the UPA. Indeed, it seems, the US was even able to determine appointments to the Union Cabinet, certainly in the case of the Commerce and the Environment portfolios and perhaps even the EAM’s selection is cleared now by the US ambassador in Delhi. The granting of nuclear status to India, which was well and truly an enormous gift was motivated by the US view of India as a new client satellite. The journey in this fateful direction began during the tenure of the NDA and has neared completion under a totally subverted Congress led UPA. To their credit, and India Gandhi had resisted this dire predicament during the first decades of Indian independence.

The UPA of course represents mainly the family, rather than India and is also deferential to the US, which is the fate of the family itself as well. Quite noticeably, the US has helpfully striven to conceal any embarrassing information on the likely UPA prime ministerial candidate. The purchase of untested Wastinghouse nuclear reactors as quid pro quo for the Indo-US Accord was a less significant secondary understanding. One also begins to understand why the UPA became an agent WalMarts rather than representing the vital interests of millions of Indian retailers.

This does not mean India accedes to all US dictates, for example over the purchase of Iranian crude. However, a deeper subservience to US preferences has been established and is being 'institutionalised'. The US has become the major shareholder in the equity of the GoI, much as it has been in Pakistan for decades.

The virtually instant announcement, after the swearing-in of Arvind Kejriwal and his juvenile crew, following their inept, comic preening for the media, was a hunger-strike in Bhopal and the decision to contest elections in Gujarat. The goal of AAP is now blindingly obvious. The intention is to split the anti-Congress vote to prevent Modi and the BJP winning enough seats in 2014 to form a viable government. The other alternative outcome would be to reduce their number sufficiently to facilitate the barely-concealed claim of his implacable opponents inside the BJP to propose an alternative candidate for prime minister, ostensibly to help form a governing coalition. The Indian domestic political support for the AAP intervention is from the counterparts of the so-called young and liberal in Cairo’s Tahir Square. They are really all a product of India’s manipulative and manipulated English language media, much of it in hock to banks and foreign conglomerate owners.

How the AAP originated and their personal international ties are indeed a matter of interest, but not the only issue. The Magasaysay award is a known instrument for affording recognition to Asians sensitive to the US portrayal of the world. Volunteering to work for Mother Teresa is also an agreeable item on a CV, indicating desirable political impulses to Western governments. At the very least, the US has intervened in a dynamically unstable Indian polity to affect outcomes. Funding a useful political or voluntary local entity through an Indian business house is standard practice for foreign countries. They reimburse the business house by engaging with it in an unrelated profitable transaction. The Saudis regularly employ such business deals in India on behalf of Pakistan and the US does so as well in scores of countries. It offers complete anonymity and its legality hard to question.

The final solution to a difficult and high stakes political standoff will be to assassinate Narendra Modi. The attempt already made in Patna is almost certain to have had foreign participation and the background to it presents a truly shocking picture of high level local complicity. Attempts to assassinate Modi are likely to occur again. Determined efforts continue to incite Islamic radicals to make such an attempt, by funding endless court proceedings to ensure the accusations over the 2002 Gujarat riots remain alive.

The logistical backup for any plan to murder Narendra Modi will likely originate in Pakistan, already rejoicing at the colossal damage to Indian intelligence the UPA attempt to curb him has inflicted. It is also extremely suspect that invitations to Narendra Modi to visit came from three close US allies, two of them with little compelling reason for extending them. The US itself persists in using the issue of his visa to cause him whatever negative publicity possible. Quite clearly, assassinating him abroad might have been considered more logistically feasible and less damaging politically than in India. The intention is to end the career of the most popular Indian politician since independence and one that threatens to assert it.
--
Stopping Modi at all costs | India Facts
---------------
View attachment 12723
About the Author : Dr Gautam Sen taught 'international political economy' at the London School of Economics.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doublemaster

JanjaWeed said:


> Begani shadi mai abdhullah deewana! All of a sudden AAP & Kujliwal is flavor of the month, Pappu goes back of the queue!



Its a strategy.. Actually fight btween AAP and BJP is exposing BJP....And in internet AAP gives good fight compared to congress. I can see that BJP trolls are now so desperate to project AAP is bad...it is only proving them bad. People can see this easily..
Earlier Harsha Vardhan or BJP challnged AAP to form government, After than criticizing for forming government. 

Before they asked to fullfil the government promises of free water, now criticizing it. 

Most of them are criticizing reduction in power bill which would be AAP is next step...So this will clearly give a better position to AAP. They can chose to do or not in both the way they will be winner (some what).

Last but least...final winner is sheela dikhsit, All are proving that whatever steps she had taken was indeed correct..in any case BJP will surely lose few more seats in next delhi election. since anger against congress will come down.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Begani shadi mein abdullah deewana! Getting all excited about Indian politics by a foreigner!!


Bwaahhhaaa... I'm more Indian than you ever will be. Atleast I don't cheerlead for anti-India scumbags.... If you know what I mean

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

These were not Muslims just Hindus with the captioning of muslim


----------



## JanjaWeed

doublemaster said:


> Its a strategy.. Actually fight btween AAP and BJP is exposing BJP....And in internet AAP gives good fight compared to congress. I can see that BJP trolls are now so desperate to project AAP is bad...it is only proving them bad. People can see this easily..
> Earlier Harsha Vardhan or BJP challnged AAP to form government, After than criticizing for forming government.
> 
> Before they asked to fullfil the government promises of free water, now criticizing it.
> 
> Most of them are criticizing reduction in power bill which would be AAP is next step...So this will clearly give a better position to AAP. They can chose to do or not in both the way they will be winner (some what).
> 
> Last but least...final winner is sheela dikhsit, All are proving that whatever steps she had taken was indeed correct..in any case BJP will surely lose few more seats in next delhi election. since anger against congress will come down.


So moral of the story is...Congress is losing it's significance and is slowly & steadily being consigned history's dustbin? I can live with that...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Here it goes ... after saying no to Security and Government Bungalow.

Yesterday he demanded a Bungalow in Lutyen’s Delhi, which is available only to Central Ministers and key officials not to State Minsiters...

Later he got some other bungalow, a power circuit house...


Delhi Police needs ten times more cops for Arvind Kejriwal's security - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

doublemaster said:


> Its a strategy.. Actually fight btween AAP and BJP is exposing BJP....And in internet AAP gives good fight compared to congress. I can see that BJP trolls are now so desperate to project AAP is bad...it is only proving them bad. People can see this easily..
> Earlier Harsha Vardhan or BJP challnged AAP to form government, After than criticizing for forming government.
> 
> Before they asked to fullfil the government promises of free water, now criticizing it.
> 
> Most of them are criticizing reduction in power bill which would be AAP is next step...So this will clearly give a better position to AAP. They can chose to do or not in both the way they will be winner (some what).
> 
> Last but least...final winner is sheela dikhsit, All are proving that whatever steps she had taken was indeed correct..in any case BJP will surely lose few more seats in next delhi election. since anger against congress will come down.



BJP exposed? or the illicit relationship between AAPCong is exposed?



Nair saab said:


> Here it goes ... after saying no to Security and Government Bungalow.
> 
> Yesterday he demanded a Bungalow in Lutyen’s Delhi, which is available only to Central Ministers and key officials not to State Minsiters...
> 
> Later he got some other bungalow, a power circuit house...
> 
> 
> Delhi Police needs ten times more cops for Arvind Kejriwal's security - The Economic Times










*Goa BJP CM today also uses his two wheeler to visit office and assembly.*

*No MF**** channel will tell you about this.*

*But will telecast 24/7 that Kejriwal uses his car to go to assembly.*

*Goa CM and former Uttarkhand BJP CM have long ago banned "Lal batti" culture.*

*Again, no MF**** channel will tell you about this.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PoKeMon

Bang Galore said:


> Tariff changes won't just happen like that. There is a whole mechanism that needs to be followed and everyone has to agree. Do you think the power companies will just roll over & play dead? You think that if it was so easy, others would not have done it before? These things may or may not have been possible if AAP had a mandate for 5 years, it would take pretty much that long because this would end up in court anyway but to imagine you could do it by snapping fingers now, is simply silly. Subsidy is the best they will do and only the gullible will fall for that.



First of all the tariff which is agreed upon will remain the same for that year, that means if kejriwal want to reduce the bill then they have to subsidize for rest of the period.

Secondly rate cuts will happen by following means-
1- The company has increased the tariff by showing false losses. If proper auditing can bring the truth behind their profit, they can stand in any court vindicating the high cost.
2- Auditing in procurement. The high prices paid more than the market price in procurement lead to lesser margins in profit. That has to be invested.
3- Theft control and faulty meters.

I am not looking to 50% decrease but yes 25-30 % would be good enough to applause the effort.


----------



## Bang Galore

IND_PAK said:


> First of all the tariff which is agreed upon will remain the same for that year, that means if kejriwal want to reduce the bill then they have to subsidize for rest of the period.



Yup



> Secondly rate cuts will happen by following means-
> 1- The company has increased the tariff by showing false losses. If proper auditing can bring the truth behind their profit, they can stand in any court vindicating the high cost.
> 2- Auditing in procurement. The high prices paid more than the market price in procurement lead to lesser margins in profit. That has to be invested.



Proving it won't be easy. Nor is that mechanism readily available. That will take up a lot of time. Going up against top Supreme Court lawyers is far more easily said than done. No cakewalk here.




> I am not looking to 50% decrease but yes 25-30 % would be good enough to applause the effort.



The figure doesn't matter now, no figure will be anything but a subsidy now. My point is that Arvind Kejriwal & AAP are more interested in the publicity of price reduction rather than the long, slow walk towards better & tougher negotiations.Those results will be slow in coming, won't happen on cue.


----------



## PoKeMon

Bang Galore said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> Proving it won't be easy. Nor is that mechanism readily available. That will take up a lot of time. Going up against top Supreme Court lawyers is far more easily said than done. No cakewalk here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The figure doesn't matter now, no figure will be anything but a subsidy now. My point is that Arvind Kejriwal & AAP are more interested in the publicity of price reduction rather than the long, slow walk towards better & tougher negotiations.Those results will be slow in coming, won't happen on cue.



Your apprehensions are valid and no argument can negate that but only the coming time. 

I can see an action plan, if followed, can lead to significant price cut. The only thing left to see is how well they can implement the plan and what challenges BJP and Congress will throw to derail them.

Graft and theft is an established fact in power sector. You are reasonably cynic that they cant be removed, I may be a bit more optimist. Someone said that and we can a tleast see the intentions, let see how goes the action.


----------



## Jason bourne

Looks like delhi BJP don't know what to do about AAP  they are screwing up big time image of BJP


----------



## temujin

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Begani shadi mein abdullah deewana! Getting all excited about Indian politics by a foreigner!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Looks like delhi BJP don't know what to do about AAP  they are screwing up big time image of BJP



how is this a screw up ? all they are doing is calling for an discussion on corruption and black money

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> Looks like delhi BJP don't know what to do about AAP  they are screwing up big time image of BJP
> 
> View attachment 12760




Neednt worry buddy. They have a strategy for each congressmen and its B teams (AAP, SP, BSP, RJD) 

Its perform or perish for NaMo and BJP. As 2019 NaMo will be old and I dont see a young leader being groomed. Could be Shivraj.


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> how is this a screw up ? all they are doing is calling for an discussion on corruption and black money




Firsr they said AAP should form govt. Now they are saying why they formed govt. With congress support . 
The statment of nitin gadkari about the meeting . 

This speker problem they denied their speker .

Rite now as this AAP wave in delhi its not the time to go against AAP just wait and watch and try not to go against aap without solid case.

They are looking like how congress is doing against modi ... in delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

THIRUVANANTHAPURAM: Aam Admi Party leaderPrashant Bhushan today sought the support and guidance of Marxist veteran and Kerala Opposition Leader V S Achuthanandan but made it clear that his mission was not to invite the nonagenarian to the new party.

*"I have sought his guidance, help and support for our endeavour. I have not invited him to our party," *Bhushan told reporters after meeting Achuthanandan at his official residence here.





Bhushan said he explained to the Marxist stalwart about the aims and objectives of AAP and how people in all parts of the country were pinning hopes on it to root out corruption and bring about radical changes in the power structure.

*"I apprised him about what our party stands for and the kind of hope it has aroused in millions... This is a new undertaking in which all right-minded people should come together," *he said.

Asked about their interaction, sources close to Achuthanandan said they mainly spoke about the general political situation and legal issues concerning some public interests cases being pursued by the CPI(M) leader.

Two days back, Achuthanandan had presented to Bhushan an award instituted by Kerala Lawyers Club and wished success to the AAP and its ministry in Delhi.

*Bhushan had last year met Achuthanandan seeking his support to the anti-nuclear power plant agitation at Kudankulam in Tamil Nadu.*

Striking a different note from his party's official line, Achuthanandan had then backed the agitation against Kudankulam plant.

AAP leader Prashant Bhushan meets Marxist veteran V S Achuthanandan - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Delhi Police needs ten times more cops for Arvind Kejriwal's security - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

They Said We are Communal --We created ABVP , Working Among Students. 

They Said We are Communal --We Created BMS,Working among Mazdoor.

They Said We are Communal --We created BKS,Working among Kisan.

They Said We are Communal --We created Vidya Bharti,Working to teach poor.

They Said We are Communal --We created FINS,Working for National Security. 

They Said We are Communal --We created MRM,Working Among Muslim.

They Said We are Communal --We created Seva Bharti,Working to Help poor.

They Said We are Communal --We created Organization to Fight against Caste.

They Said We are Communal --We created Dedicated Workers those who works in Distant Part of the land.

They Said We are Communal --We created VK,Working to spread Education in North East.

They Said We are Communal --We kept on working and kept on creating exceptional services for all. 


They keep on saying Communal Communal Communal and we Kept on Working and We will keep on Working.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

I see a larger game plan by AAPCOng. If you observe, few websites like FirstPost, IBNLive, NDTV, TOI, Hindustan Times have given banner news article to AAPCong since last one month and some of the headlines were, "AK to take on Modi", "can Modi survive AK?" "AK's master stroke to Modi".

One who is a political observer can not do anything other than laugh at these headlines. But the inner point is, these websites have now got directives to highlight AAPCong and not Congress directly.

How, Modi and BJP brace up to AAPCong, we need to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

As Mehbooba talks kindly of Modi, is PDP sidling towards the BJP?

Kashmir's People's Democratic Party president Mehbooba Mufti has had few nice things to say about Narendra Modi in the past but her latest comments indicate that if push comes to shove in 2014, *the party wouldn't be entirely averse to an alliance with the BJP.* In an uncharacteristic thaw in stance, Mufti told the Indian Express in Delhi, "There is a section of people in Kashmir who are of the opinion that maybe *Modi will be able to take certain tough decisions regarding Kashmir issue.* Modi had a mixed response in the valley." She tempered it by saying that the general impression was that Modi was a divisive figure, but acknowledged there was a section of people who believed that he would be able to emulate Atal Bihari Vajpayee when it came to policies in Kashmir. The PDP chief also, perhaps in her first public criticism of the Congress leader, said that Rahul Gandhi had the opportunity to be at the forefront of the anti-corruption movement, but squandered it.

The PDP chief's comments come even as the BJP unit in Kashmir has been studiously avoiding criticising the party. Even during Modi's mammoth 'Lalkar rally' in Jammu, the BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate, the party president and all other speakers chose not to go after the PDP despite past verbal skirmishes. However, the PDP party patron Mufti Mohammad Sayeed had attacked Modi for seeking a debate on the special status to Jammu and Kashmir enshrined in Constitution under Article 370. “Scrap this bridge with rest of the country and the entire gamut of accession and related issues stare in your face. Modi’s raking up of Article 370 is a very disturbing indicator of his approach to sensitivities of the people of Jammu and Kashmir,” Sayeed had said. Both parties haven't been talking of an alliance, and therefore Mehbooba's statements signalling a potential thaw in relations comes as a surprise, but don't expect an alliance any time soon. "The alliance, if it happens, could be a post election one.” Tariq Ahmad, a researcher in the department of Political Science in Delhi University, said. Speculation was rife that the PDP was considering an alliance with the Congress to ally with after the assembly elections in 2014. But the Congress may have no intention of parting ways with the National Conference just yet and that may have forced the PDP to look to the BJP. “It seems they have failed to convince the central party leadership, despite some senior leaders in the state Congress in favour of the an alliance with PDP. It seems now they are slowly moving towards an alliance with BJP," Ahmad said.

President of Awami Ittihad party Engineer Sheikh Abdul Rashid said he was surprised by Mufti's statements on Modi. “When Modi called for a debate on Article 370 both NC and PDP condemned it. How can in such a short time Modi be a person who could take a good decisions for Kashmir? I think Mehbooba said this only to please Narendra Modi and gain sympathy for the future.” Rashid told Firstpost. However, Nasir Sogami, the provincial president of National Conference in Kashmir, doesn't find this development a very surprising one. “*Whenever Mufti goes to Delhi she meets certain BJP leaders to discuss future plans with them.* They have been already warming up to each other. We have been saying all along that PDP is looking for BJP as a future partner for an alliance in post 2014.” Sogami told Firstpost.


----------



## Nair saab

Peaceful Civilian said:


> What is the latest report of survey? Who has better chance?. I personally think that congress has no ball even after Mumbai attack they remained silent even Pakistan accepted that attacker came from here. I think modi is better choice for India and BJP is not foreign party with foreign policies unlike congress and foreign woman Sonia Gandhi.


Till now BJP is a Head of any other Party ... But other Indian parties and US vested interest along with Media is hell bend in playing BJP down...

But BJP is sure to form the Government in 2014 ... only confusion is with how much seats... I personally believe BJP alone can get upto 235 seats and its two allies would get around 25 seats making them get 260 seats close to 272 which is the half way mark...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Till now BJP is a Head of any other Party ... But other Indian parties and US vested interest along with Media is hell bend in playing BJP down...
> 
> But BJP is sure to form the Government in 2014 ... only confusion is with how much seats... I personally believe BJP alone can get upto 235 seats and its two allies would get around 25 seats making them get 260 seats close to 272 which is the half way mark...



Hope you are true .....


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> Hope you are true .....


This Media Storm of AAP will Die down in 1 or 2 week ... BJP has already penetrated into every nook and corner of the country ... Which is due to our early start of Poll campaigning...

And come on even AAP knows that the very own people who voted them in Delhi will vote for BJP in center ...



We had our toughest fight since last 5 years... Can U still believe MODI is our PM candidate ... did we ever expect even that to happen ...

What ever this media Hulla Gulla about AAP is just the last desperate attempt by Seculars to keep away BJP and MODIji from power ...

MODIji is a Magician ... He has brought us through the darkest hopeless situation ... This is nothing when compared to that...


Victory will be ours brothers ... 15 years of Saffron rule in India is coming ... After that our fundamental goal of Rama Rajya...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> This Media Storm of AAP will Die down in 1 or 2 week ... BJP has already penetrated into every nook and corner of the country ... Which is due to our early start of Poll campaigning...
> 
> And come on even AAP knows that the very own people who voted them in Delhi will vote for BJP in center ...
> 
> 
> 
> We had our toughest fight since last 5 years... Can U still believe MODI is our PM candidate ... did we ever expect even that to happen ...
> 
> What ever this media Hulla Gulla about AAP is just the last desperate attempt by Seculars to keep away BJP and MODIji from power ...
> 
> MODIji is a Magician ... He has brought us through the darkest hopeless situation ... This is nothing when compared to that...
> 
> 
> Victory will be ours brothers ... 15 years of Saffron rule in India is coming ... After that our fundamental goal of Rama Rajya...



I really hope AAP fails m i heard from somewhere they will participate in 300 seats..
Either way, I hope Modi comes,,,because if he does then he is assured to stay there for a long time...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

Nair saab said:


> I personally believe BJP alone can get upto 235 seats and its two allies would get around 25 seats making them get 260 seats close to 272 which is the half way mark...



dont u think 235 is a too big no. ?? my assesment is that bjp might get 190 +..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> This Media Storm of AAP will Die down in 1 or 2 week ... BJP has already penetrated into every nook and corner of the country ... Which is due to our early start of Poll campaigning...
> 
> And come on even AAP knows that the very own people who voted them in Delhi will vote for BJP in center ...
> 
> 
> 
> We had our toughest fight since last 5 years... Can U still believe MODI is our PM candidate ... did we ever expect even that to happen ...
> 
> What ever this media Hulla Gulla about AAP is just the last desperate attempt by Seculars to keep away BJP and MODIji from power ...
> 
> MODIji is a Magician ... He has brought us through the darkest hopeless situation ... This is nothing when compared to that...
> 
> 
> Victory will be ours brothers ... 15 years of Saffron rule in India is coming ... After that our fundamental goal of Rama Rajya...



It's typical.. isn't it? Before Delhi election everyone including media & other political parties underestimated AAP.. & now everyone is overestimating AAP. I think the truth is somewhere in the middle. AAP did well in Delhi as they have put everything they had in the past year & half into one city. I wouldn't compare Delhi elections to any other state elections. Delhi assembly elections are like council elections, with smaller constituency & less number of voters. & that makes it easy to cover for the political parties. So.. if anyone thinks that AAP can replicate that in other part of India... they will be in for a rude shock.
AAP better hope & pray that their govt falls sooner than later. If doesn't... their bluff will be called & Kejriwal will find short of place to hide. They can't sustain this freebies for longer period of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

itachiii said:


> dont u think 235 is a too big no. ?? my assesment is that bjp might get 190 +..


After seeing the Clean sweep in Rajasthan ...Dont be Amazed if BJP actually manages to get 272 seats single handedly ...


I mean This is a historical win... even congress at its peak couldn't get such a win Rajasthan ...



JanjaWeed said:


> It's typical.. isn't it? Before Delhi election everyone including media & other political parties underestimated AAP.. & now everyone is overestimating AAP. I think the truth is somewhere in the middle. AAP did well in Delhi as they have put everything they had in the past year & half into one city. I wouldn't compare Delhi elections to any other state elections. Delhi assembly elections are like council elections, with smaller constituency & less number of voters. & that makes it easy to cover for the political parties. So.. if anyone thinks that AAP can replicate that in other part of India... they will be in for a rude shock.
> AAP better hope & pray that their govt falls sooner than later. If doesn't... their bluff will be called & Kejriwal will find short of place to hide. They can't sustain this freebies for longer period of time.


I am from Mumbai a city which is some what similar like Delhi...

I can tell u here there is no APP effect ... neither any rally... Hell I have never seen a single AAP Topi walas in Mumbai since the start of this Party...

Now forget about the remote Villages of India...

Even in Delhi BJP won all the seats of remote slums and Villages... while AAP won seats only in Posh and rich areas of Delhi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> After seeing the Clean sweep in Rajasthan ...Dont be Amazed if BJP actually manages to get 272 seats single handedly ...
> 
> 
> I mean This is a historical win... even congress at its peak couldn't get such a win Rajasthan ...



I'm hoping for a good show in UP. Even Mulayam Singh Yadav is acknowledging Modi effect & resigned to the fact that BJP will do well in UP. & his prediction is 30 to 40 seats for BJP in UP. If Mulayam is willing to give that kinda figure... you know BJP will end up doing much better than that. 
Mulayam Singh Yadav acknowledges Narendra Modi effect, calls Lalu Prasad 'sycophant' - The Times of India



Nair saab said:


> I am from Mumbai a city which is some what similar like Delhi...
> 
> I can tell u here there is no APP effect ... neither any rally... Hell I have never seen a single AAP Topi walas in Mumbai since the start of this Party...
> 
> Now forget about the remote Villages of India...
> 
> Even in Delhi BJP won all the seats of remote slums and Villages... while AAP won seats only in Posh and rich areas of Delhi ...



Precisely! AAP had a easy access for urban voters in Delhi... & it was possible to make an impact on them due to the fact that almost all of AAP hierarchy are local to urban Delhi. But that's not the case in Mumbai though... 
Only topiwalas in Mumbai you will find is dabbawalas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

Nair saab said:


> After seeing the Clean sweep in Rajasthan ...Dont be Amazed if BJP actually manages to get 272 seats single handedly ...
> 
> 
> I mean This is a historical win... even congress at its peak couldn't get such a win Rajasthan ...
> 
> 
> I am from Mumbai a city which is some what similar like Delhi...
> 
> I can tell u here there is no APP effect ... neither any rally... Hell I have never seen a single AAP Topi walas in Mumbai since the start of this Party...
> 
> Now forget about the remote Villages of India...
> 
> Even in Delhi BJP won all the seats of remote slums and Villages... while AAP won seats only in Posh and rich areas of Delhi ...



yes, but even if bjp sweeps in the states of north india they need to win atleast some seats in states like a.p , kerala , tn, orissa , w.b which have almost 143 seats i dont see bjp gaining much ground in these states though there may be increase in vote share..... as far as a.p goes bjp could win atleast 2-3 ls seats if it allies with a regional party like tdp in telangana but it will have a zero presence in seemandhra region...


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm hoping for a good show in UP. Even Mulayam Singh Yadav is acknowledging Modi effect & resigned to the fact that BJP will do well in UP. & his prediction is 30 to 40 seats for BJP in UP. If Mulayam is willing to give that kinda figure... you know BJP will end up doing much better than that.
> Mulayam Singh Yadav acknowledges Narendra Modi effect, calls Lalu Prasad 'sycophant' - The Times of India




U really didnt Notice the news properly Brother... Mulayam said BJP would win 40 seats more then what it won in next election...

Last time BJP had 10 seats last time... which makes the tally to 50 seats in UP...



> Samajwadi Party chief Mulayam Singh Yadav, who has so far been denying a Modi factor in UP, admitted on Tuesday that the BJP *might win 30 to 40 seats more* in the 2014 Lok Sabha election than it did in 2009.




We need a Clean 60 seats in UP and I sincerely hope MNS and SHiv Sena Comes Together and again give a Clean Sweep in Maharashtra which has around 48 seats



JanjaWeed said:


> Precisely! AAP had a easy access for urban voters in Delhi... & it was possible to make an impact on them due to the fact that almost all of AAP hierarchy are local to urban Delhi. But that's not the case in Mumbai though...
> *Only topiwalas in Mumbai you will find is dabbawalas*



And those Dabbawalas are a Firm Shiv Sena Voters ... 


If AAP people are in the delusion of getting vote from them....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> U really didnt Notice the news properly Brother... Mulayam said BJP would win 40 seats more then what it won in next election...
> 
> Last time BJP had 10 seats last time... which makes the tally to 50 seats in UP...



oops... sounds even better.



> We need a Clean 60 seats in UP and I sincerely hope MNS and SHiv Sena Comes Together and again give a Clean Sweep in Maharashtra which has around 48 seats



Spot on. I think MNS will be a spoilsport. I remember last time in Maharashtra state elections MNS really played a spoilsport & Congress gained due to it. & that Amar Akbar Anthony dialogue by Raj Thakarey... apun ko bahut mara, apun khali ek ich ghoosa mara pan solid mara na!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> oops... sounds even better.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on. I think MNS will be a spoilsport. I remember last time in Maharashtra state elections MNS really played a spoilsport & Congress gained due to it. & that Amar Akbar Anthony dialogue by Raj Thakarey... apun ko bahut mara, apun khali ek ich ghoosa mara pan solid mara na!


But I Love RAJ Thakrey ... He can Change Maharashtra completely ...

and His Dialog's are Solid at the same time hilarious Like Balasheb... If MNS and SS comes together its the end of Congress A-Team and Congress B-Team (NCP) in Maharashtra...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

Nair saab said:


> This Media Storm of AAP will Die down in 1 or 2 week ... BJP has already penetrated into every nook and corner of the country ... Which is due to our early start of Poll campaigning...
> 
> And come on even AAP knows that the very own people who voted them in Delhi will vote for BJP in center ...
> 
> 
> 
> We had our toughest fight since last 5 years... Can U still believe MODI is our PM candidate ... did we ever expect even that to happen ...
> 
> What ever this media Hulla Gulla about AAP is just the last desperate attempt by Seculars to keep away BJP and MODIji from power ...
> 
> MODIji is a Magician ... He has brought us through the darkest hopeless situation ... This is nothing when compared to that...
> 
> 
> Victory will be ours brothers ... 15 years of Saffron rule in India is coming ... After that our fundamental goal of Rama Rajya...


Nair saab after Modi ji and BJP may be i gonna be a gr8 fan of u in PDF 
i will be a first time voter this time and i wish all your foretells may become true in future then people of india and the whole world will see a different BHARAT in comming years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi deposits the gifts he has received in the last year towards girl child education...

Gandhinagar, WednesdayGujarat Chief Minister Narenda Modi today donated 3,064 gifts worth approximately Rs.26.54-lakh to the government treasury. The gifts included 103 gold and silver artifacts, roughly valued at Rs.14.81-lakh, besides artifacts like chariot, watches, mementoes, coins, medals, metal and wooden handicrafts, photo frames, swords, bow and arrows, traditional and tribal attires, umbrellas. The date and venue of the auction of these gifts would be announced shortly.

This happens to be his 13th installment of gifts Mr. Modi has been regularly donating to the treasury since November 2001. He has earlier donated Rs.18.91-crore in the government treasury, the amount raised through auction of 15,464 gifts he had received between November 2001 and December 2013. This totals up to 18,710 gifts so far.

The auctions are held at different places in Gujarat by rotation, as in Ahmedabad, Gandhinagar,Surat, Mehsana,Rajkot, Valsad, Vapi,Bhavnagar, Bharuch and Anand.

Incidentally, Mr. Modi happens to be the only Chief Minister inIndiawho has been regularly donating the gifts he had been receiving for some noble cause. The sum thus raised in donated to the fund for girls’ education, called Kanya Kelavni Nidhi.

This include Rs.3,064 gifts worth Rs.14.81-lakh in the latest installment today.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Nair saab said:


> But I Love RAJ Thakrey ... He can Change Maharashtra completely ...
> 
> and His Dialog's are Solid at the same time hilarious Like Balasheb... If MNS and SS comes together its the end of Congress A-Team and Congress B-Team (NCP) in Maharashtra...



LOL.

I happen to have direct dealings with MNS and have even met Raj Thakrey once. Safe to say he is another Sharad Pawar, only not quite as smart. 

One of these days I will tell you the whole story of why I met and and what transpired.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Modi’s mentors: Kashinath Bagwade, the personal discipline guru*

The most ordinary man will have something extraordinary about him. Circumstance and opportunity sometimes have a part in this, and sometimes an individual takes hammer and chisel to himself and sculpts his character. India's youth were seething with nationalist sentiment before independence. Those generations had the opportunity to do something for their country, and they did. In those times, in Maharashtra's Satara district is a little village called Wai. 

Here in an ordinary family was born Kashinath Bagwade. His heart burned with desire to do something for his nation, and he turned to the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh. With his brothers, he came to Nadiad's New Shorrock mill for a job. Here, he joined the Kheda agitation for independence. The seed the RSS had planted in him flowered in Gujarat. Kashinathji was a matriculate, but he was not limited by that. He was also untouched by things as his dislocation from a little village to a town like Nadiad, and by any thoughts of what he should do for himself. His family had expectations of his helping them out on the economic front, but his attention was elsewhere.


In 1945, he quit his job, and his home and decided to unite Hindu society against slavery. Kashinathji became a Pracharak. He began his work in Kheda and learnt Gujarati in a short time. His qualities, his simplicity and his hard work compensated for his lack of a degree. Very soon, he had control over the task at hand in Kheda as Pracharak. For many years Gujarat, particularly Kutch, was considered to be a 'punishment posting'. But Kashinathji's success in Kheda ensured he was given charge of Kutch. Before independence, sometimes one had to reach Kutch by sea, but this was no problem for him. 


He soon understood the intricacies, special characteristics and granularities of Kutch. Till today, the first generation of Kutch's Swayamsevaks don't tire of talking about Kashinathji's walking and cycling tours, and his ability to keep working without food. Today's generations will find such things fantastic, but they are true. The development of the RSS in Gujarat happened through two incidents. In both of them, Kashinathji was involved. In the RSS, we are often taught that it's one hour for the Shakha and 23 hours for the nation and society. Something now happened for this to be demonstrated to society. In 1956, an earthquake hit Kutch's Anjar area. Pandit Nehru himself rushed to help. In that period, through Kashnathji's efforts, the Sangh had only just begun to become effective there organisationally. It wasn't capacious enough to manage the disaster. But the desire outstripped the capacity.

Kashinathji began to work for the rehabilitation of those affected. There was a vast gap to be bridged between those who needed assistance and those who could give it. For a large part of the Congress, this was a photo opportunity more than anything else. Kashinathji scrambled the Swayamsevaks into action. Armed with three or four days' food, some bedding and clothing and essentials, they reached Kutch. Without taking anything from society and without straining the affected area's resources, they helped those in need. Soon, even the government had to rely on Kashinathji and his team for real information of the situation. Those politicians who came to be photographed, at first would scowl at the sight of khaki-shorts-wearing Swayamsevaks. But they also were dependent on them. In particular, those who were displaced from Sindh at Partition and ran into this second disaster were helped by the RSS. After the war against China, Kashinathji was put in charge of Mehsana, near Ahmedabad. Under his supervision, the RSS developed there rapidly. Even today, in all of Gujarat, the RSS is most prominent in Mehsana and this is because of Kashinathji's efforts. He was a slight figure physically, but never tired of taking his cycle and setting off on roads, whether paved or not. 


He was an incredible administrator, and this showed in the way he lived. Everything - information, prioritisation of tasks, arrangements - was always at hand with him. He was seriously disciplined. He was up and ready by 4 or 4:30 am. He sat with 50 postcards and began his day. Before dawn, he would try to deliver these to the villages, each with different instructions for different Karyakartas. His writing was clear and precise, always, despite being so prolific. His manner of using words did not alter. This way, over 30 years, of writing lakhs of postcards would be in the running for a record today! The second incident I write of happened after the formation the Vishwa Hindu Parishad in 1964. The religious outlook of Gujaratis ensured that the VHP made rapid inroads here. The first national gathering of the VHP happened in Siddhpur. Guruji Golwalkar, the Shankaracharya and other saints and mahants assembled in Gujarat for the first time. Thousand of these saints and lakhs of citizens participated at this incredible event. In 1971-72, Kashinathji was managing the gathering. It was no ordinary task - each saint is an institution. Each with different traditions, rules and regulations governing his life. To manage this, and to do it with respect and efficiently and on time, is not easy. On the other hand were lakhs of devotees, whose needs also had to be cared for. 

All of this Kashinathji did brilliantly, establishing new benchmarks. More than four decades Kashinathji spent thus - with great discipline and hardship on RSS work and without care for his personal life. This resulted in a painful end. His health deteriorated, but he did not liked being asked about it. As his end came, he was pained not by his body so much as the thought that he could not do much for his nation any longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

^^^ No wonder he is a Maharahtrian 

Thats Y I love Maharashtra So much ... Maharashtra is the Birth Place of Hindu Nationalism ...

and most Maharashtrians still have commitment towards it...

From Balgangadhar Tilak to Veer Savarkar , From K.B Hedgewar to Sarsanghchalak Guru Golwalkar

This Land has provided the weapon called Hindu Nationalism to Hindus by which we would achieve Rama Rajya... 

Besides Nagpur is like place of pilgrim for Hindu Nationalists...


----------



## Fawkes

Nair saab said:


> ^^^ No wonder he is a Maharahtrian
> 
> Thats Y I love Maharashtra So much ... Maharashtra is the Birth Place of Hindu Nationalism ...
> 
> and most Maharashtrians still have commitment towards it...
> 
> From Balgangadhar Tilak to Veer Savarkar , From K.B Hedgewar to Sarsanghchalak Guru Golwalkar
> 
> This Land has provided the weapon called Hindu Nationalism to Hindus by which we would achieve Rama Rajya...
> 
> Besides Nagpur is like place of pilgrim for Hindu Nationalists...


_*"Maratha tituka*_* milavava. Maharashtra Dharma vadhavava"* 
the concept of freedom and unification was brought alive by Chattrapati Shivaji Maharaj.
A proud Maratha!
Jai Hind, Jai Maharashtra!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Fawkes said:


> _*"Maratha tituka*_* milavava. Maharashtra Dharma vadhavava"*
> the concept of freedom and unification was brought alive by Chattrapati Shivaji Maharaj.
> A proud Maratha!
> Jai Hind, Jai Maharashtra!




Jai Maharashtra Jai !!! Jai Hindu Rashtra!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Nair saab said:


> ^^^ No wonder he is a Maharahtrian
> 
> Thats Y I love Maharashtra So much ... Maharashtra is the Birth Place of Hindu Nationalism ...
> 
> and most Maharashtrians still have commitment towards it...
> 
> From Balgangadhar Tilak to Veer Savarkar , From K.B Hedgewar to Sarsanghchalak Guru Golwalkar
> 
> This Land has provided the weapon called Hindu Nationalism to Hindus by which we would achieve Rama Rajya...
> 
> Besides Nagpur is like place of pilgrim for Hindu Nationalists...



And yet the state is ruled by Congress ......


----------



## Fawkes

kurup said:


> And yet the state is ruled by Congress ......


its because the grass root system of sugar factories and dairy's. most of the people are farmers and they just can't vote to someone else. they don't want their only source of income to close. This needs to be changed.


----------



## Star Wars

Ex-envoy Hardeep Puri joins BJP - The Hindu

Former envoy Hardeep Singh Puri joined the BJP on Thursday.

A 1974-batch Indian Foreign Service official, Mr. Puri said he was happy to formally join the party, which he had long admired for its strong sense of nationalism.

Welcoming him in the party fold, BJP president Rajnath Singh said, the party looks forward to utilising Mr. Puri’s experience in the areas of foreign, security and trade policies.

Mr. Puri has served in senior positions at the Ministries of External Affairs and Defence and held Ambassadorial level assignments in London and Brasilia and served as Permanent Representative of India to the United Nations in Geneva and New York.

During 2011 and 2012, as Permanent Representative, he led the Indian Delegation to the Security Council. He also chaired its Counter Terrorism Committee.


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Former Karnataka CM BS Yeddyurappa back in BJP | Yeddyurappa's KJP merges with BJP: TV reports
_Not a great fan of Yeddy though.. However that loyal vote bank of his is back with BJP. That's what counts. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## heisenberg

this is the most disappointed thing.states like maharashtra, gujarat, rajasthan, madhya pradesh, uttar pradesh should be the permanent bjp ruled states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Arnab is in full AAP *** kissing mode....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Arnab is in full AAP *** kissing mode....



Watching the show right now... this guy could be really patronizing to the level of irritating his audience! Real idiot at times!

*Some in J&K feel Narendra Modi can take 'tough, positive' decisions: Mehbooba*



> Peoples Democratic Party (PDP) president Mehbooba Mufti said on Tuesday that while the "general impression" about BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi in Jammu and Kashmir (J&K) is that he is "divisive", a section of people feels that he will be able to take "certain tough decisions... maybe positive ones" (on the Kashmir issue).
> 
> "Modi has a mixed response (in the Valley). Some people don't like him, mainly because J&K is a Muslim majority state — not that there haven't been communal riots before Gujarat. Riots have taken place before Gujarat riots and after that too — in Assam and more recently in Muzaffarnagar. But when it comes to Gujarat, people saw the pictures and can't forget them," she said, speaking at the Idea Exchange programme at The Indian Express.
> 
> "But there is another section of people which probably thinks that maybe Modi is the one who will have such authority that he will be able to take certain tough decisions (regarding Kashmir issue). Decisions like Vajpayee took. Otherwise no other prime minister has ever taken any tough decision. When militancy was at its peak, he (Vajpayee) went to Lahore on the bus yatra. The same day, seven Hindu boys were killed... Even after Kargil, he invited the Pakistan President. And then Parliament (attack) happened," recalled Mufti.
> 
> "I think people have this impression that if Modi comes, he may be able to take certain tough decisions, maybe positive ones, because he did say at a rally in Jammu that he was going to follow Vajpayee's policies. But this impression is not shared by everybody, just a section. The general impression is that he is divisive," she said.
> 
> On the rise of the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), Mufti said, "Even the Kashmir Valley is celebrating this change of people who are not conventional politicians winning. Basically, in the Valley, the mainstream national parties are seen as untouchable because, firstly, they are seen as bad, and secondly, they are seen as being connected to Delhi. So, I think this example of AAP may make people change their mind... People may start believing that it (politics) is not so bad, it can have a positive impact too."
> 
> Some in J&K feel Narendra Modi can take 'tough, positive' decisions: Mehbooba - Indian Express



_How about that?_


----------



## Indischer

Nair saab said:


> ^^^ No wonder he is a Maharahtrian
> 
> Thats Y I love Maharashtra So much ... Maharashtra is the Birth Place of Hindu Nationalism ...
> 
> and most Maharashtrians still have commitment towards it...
> 
> From Balgangadhar Tilak to Veer Savarkar , From K.B Hedgewar to Sarsanghchalak Guru Golwalkar
> 
> This Land has provided the weapon called Hindu Nationalism to Hindus by which we would achieve Rama Rajya...
> 
> Besides Nagpur is like place of pilgrim for Hindu Nationalists...



You forgot their Big Daddy! Chathrapati Shivaji Maharaj!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Watching the show right now... this guy could be really patronizing to the level of irritating his audience! Real idiot at times!
> 
> *Some in J&K feel Narendra Modi can take 'tough, positive' decisions: Mehbooba*
> 
> _How about that?_



Haha...thats news.... AAP bubble will blow up pretty soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Arnab is in full AAP *** kissing mode....


AAP doesn't have any baggage and have a clean slate. Let them run a govt for a while, you will see totally different scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> AAP doesn't have any baggage and have a clean slate. Let them run a govt for a while, you will see totally different scenario.



they are getting criticized within 48 hours itself... and many in Delhi are upset about the water not being provided free


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Former Karnataka CM BS Yeddyurappa back in BJP | Yeddyurappa's KJP merges with BJP: TV reports
> _Not a great fan of Yeddy though.. However that loyal vote bank of his is back with BJP. That's what counts. _



I consider Yeddy as the guy who completely ruined BJP's reputation in the South. I feel his Lingayat vote bank would have deserted him if he hadn't merged with BJP.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> I consider Yeddy as the guy who completely ruined BJP's reputation in the South. I feel his Lingayat vote bank would have deserted him if he hadn't merged with BJP.



That's right. BJP could have made inroads into south by providing good governance in Karnataka. However Yeddy put them back a few years now!


----------



## Nair saab

kurup said:


> And yet the state is ruled by Congress ......


In City Sides Still Shiv Sena and BJP is strong ... Thats the reason Shiv Sena BJP ruling BMC since last 20 years... similarly all most other municipal co-operation in Maharashtra ...

And winning BMC is like winning a state like Kerala due to huge revenues...

Villages of Maharashtra are still ruled by Local Land lords ... who are mostly belonging to Congress and NCP...

It can be said that these Villagers are Blackmailed into voting for them...


----------



## Kaniska

Here starts the politics of appeasing the people based on religion...

Kejriwal's AAP forms task force to win the trust of Muslims - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Two adjacent 5-bedroom duplex houses for Aam Aadmi CM - The Times of India


Katju was right when he said that 90% of Indians are fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*What media will never show U??*







*What media will never show U??*
*
Karnataka High Court quashes FIR against, former BJP Chief Minister Yeddyurappa.*
---------------
He was charged on the behest of Karnataka Lokayukta Santosh Hegde, the core member of former Team Anna.

However, there was some very serious charges against Sonia Gandhi and Congress leaders in karnataka for mining scams, but Santosh Hegde chose not to include Sonia G name in the chargesheet.

The report was blown out of proportion and nation wide Media trial against BS Yeddyurappa was carried out as a character assassination. No one was interested in finding the details and facts and no one chose to let the investigation be carried out, under the High court supervision.

When HC found NO charges and facts against BS Yeddyurappa, the court quashes the FIR and put that to dustbin. Media kept silent then and no apologies for the character assassination.

This was carried out just BEFORE the Karnataka assembly elections, a well planned Anti-BJP agenda went successful, courtesy Media trials and motivated Lokyayukta Santosh Hegde (who happens to be a Congress man).









----

Moreover, there was also a Shunglu committee report against former Delhi CM Shiela Dixit, on the humongous Common Wealth Games (CWG) Scam of around 75,000 Crores.
But, No Media trials, No chargesheet by Lokayukta, No FIR.. Nothing !!

Even the Anti-Corruption Messiah Sir Prophet Arvind Kejriwal is protecting Congress and Shiela Dikshit. Former NAC member (now AAP Core team member) Mr Yogendra Yadav is saying there are no proofs against Congress and Shiela Dixit viz-a-viz CWG Scam.

Even, Prophet Arvind Kejriwal was also heard saying that, he will order investigation against Congress and Shiela Dixit, only if Dr Harshavardhan, BJP brings any proofs against her.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Modi seems like a educated man, wrongfully accused. I watched him many times seem very civilized

Some minority groups drag him to courts , it would be great day when nawaz and modi will sit down and share stories and eat gujrati halwa made with sugar from nawaz sharif's mill

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kaniska

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Modi seems like a educated man, wrongfully accused. I watched him many times seem very civilized
> 
> Some minority groups drag him to courts , it would be great day when nawaz and modi will sit down and share stories and eat gujrati halwa made with sugar from nawaz sharif's mill



I see him in a different prism...He is very nationalistic Hindu person...But again..being nationalistic Hindu person does not automatically turn someone into minority hating person...He respect all religion but does not entertain in appeasing any one.....He is aggressive who loves to do something for the nation...rather than people in Cong party who loves to be a shadow PM without taking any accountability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

Nair saab said:


>



yeah...he doesnt need TV...you and other rss chelas are there no...

*AAP wave sweeps south Gujarat, 7,000 join in Surat*

AAP wave sweeps south Gujarat, 7,000 join in Surat - The Times of India



SURAT: After a stunning political debut in New Delhi elections, the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) has riding on a huge popularity wave that has now spread to south Gujarat.

In Surat alone, as many as 7,000 people that include large number of students, well-known doctors, chartered accountants, lawyers and educationists, joined AAP on a single day on Thursday. In the near-by Valsad town, nearly 500 people filled up registration forms to join AAP. "We are happy at the amazing response of common people," said Kishore Desai, a local convenor of AAP.

"We have not set any target but we are planning to have least 5 lakh supporters for each Lok Sabha constituency in the state to make a definite impact in coming general elections," Desai added.

In the next 150 days, AAP is planning to have at least 5,000 workers in each Lok Sabha constituency and each would reach out to at least 100 people and urge them to support their outfit. Every registration will be scrutinized, especially of those who join from the BJP and Congress.

Dr Amit Mavani, a 29-year-old general medical practitioner, who joined AAP

said, "My friends and I have joined AAP to bring about a change in the political system. We will campaign for Right to Recall, Jan Lokpal aggressively."

Manoj Sorathiya, 30, a pharmacist who runs a textile business, said, "Present political parties are incapable of bringing about any change in the governance. We want to change that and we see a great hope in AAP."


----------



## Bang Galore

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Karnataka High Court quashes FIR against, former BJP Chief Minister Yeddyurappa.*
> ---------------
> He was charged on the behest of Karnataka Lokayukta Santosh Hegde, the core member of former Team Anna.
> 
> However, there was some very serious charges against Sonia Gandhi and Congress leaders in karnataka for mining scams, but Santosh Hegde chose not to include Sonia G name in the chargesheet.
> 
> The report was blown out of proportion and nation wide Media trial against BS Yeddyurappa was carried out as a character assassination. No one was interested in finding the details and facts and no one chose to let the investigation be carried out, under the High court supervision.
> 
> When HC found NO charges and facts against BS Yeddyurappa, the court quashes the FIR and put that to dustbin. Media kept silent then and no apologies for the character assassination.
> 
> This was carried out just BEFORE the Karnataka assembly elections, a well planned Anti-BJP agenda went successful, courtesy Media trials and motivated Lokyayukta Santosh Hegde (who happens to be a Congress man).



A joke this. Yeddiyurappa got money through cheques(_similar to Himachal CM Virbhadra Singh)_ to his trust after mining license was given to the jindal group. Yeddiyurappa got the money from a company which supposedly had no money in its account but gave 20 crores to Yeddy's trust. There are a whole bunch of cases against Yeddy, the only CM of Karnataka to spend time in jail.

Justice Santosh Hegde is the son of Justice K.S. Hegde who was speaker of the parliament during the Janata party government and was a national vice-President of the BJP. C_ongress man eh?_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

I think it is safer for me to migrate to Pakistan. 
Reason for anxiety - AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Bang Galore said:


> A joke this. Yeddiyurappa got money through cheques(_similar to Himachal CM Virbhadra Singh)_ to his trust after mining license was given to the jindal group. Yeddiyurappa got the money from a company which supposedly had no money in its account but gave 20 crores to Yeddy's trust. There are a whole bunch of cases against Yeddy, the only CM of Karnataka to spend time in jail.
> 
> Justice Santosh Hegde is the son of Justice K.S. Hegde who was speaker of the parliament during the Janata party government and was a national vice-President of the BJP. C_ongress man eh?_



Rhetoric or facts?



doublemaster said:


> yeah...he doesnt need TV...you and other rss chelas are there no...
> 
> *AAP wave sweeps south Gujarat, 7,000 join in Surat*
> 
> AAP wave sweeps south Gujarat, 7,000 join in Surat - The Times of India



Please ask AK to contest against Modi and defeat him. Will never in my life again support him. If he loses then he should agree that he's a congress agent.



SarthakGanguly said:


> I think it is safer for me to migrate to Pakistan.
> Reason for anxiety - AAP



Congress is gushing in money to create this hype for its B team. 

This is will slowly die down. Dont worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

CorporateAffairs said:


> Rhetoric or facts?
> 
> 
> 
> Please ask AK to contest against Modi and defeat him. Will never in my life again support him. If he loses then he should agree that he's a congress agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Congress is gushing in money to create this hype for its B team.
> 
> *This is will slowly die down. Dont worry.*


One thing we have learned is this - Never underestimate the stupidity of your own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Must watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

CorporateAffairs said:


> Rhetoric or facts?



I'm not much of a "rhetoric" person, will stay with the facts. Nothing I said above is disputed, only that Yeddy says that it is a charitable donation. If you believe that, you will probably believe anything.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Bang Galore said:


> I'm not much of a "rhetoric" person, will stay with the facts. Nothing I said above is disputed, only that Yeddy says that it is a charitable donation. If you believe that, you will probably believe anything.



B4 becoming CM, AK said, first thing is hed do after becoming CM is go after former CM and congress politicians. 

Yesterday, he asked BJP to provide aganist congress for investigation or else he cant order an investigation.

Can u read between the lines?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doublemaster

Bang Galore said:


> I'm not much of a "rhetoric" person, will stay with the facts. Nothing I said above is disputed, only that Yeddy says that it is a charitable donation. If you believe that, you will probably believe anything.




Even more...When he was raiding on the popularity....he even asked a direct question...and infact a simple question, "If others can steal why shouldnt I?"..It was his arrogance which made him lose...Also operation lotus, in which he bought many MLA's is actual reason for BJP downfall i guess.. He digged too deep into cast system that he started talking even sub-cast level politics...

His free cycles...were so cheap that, none of them are in service now i guess...Earlier i saw many cycles troubling me every day...Now most of them would have been rusted...


----------



## JanjaWeed

*200 tea stalls named after Narendra Modi to be opened in Tamil Nadu*




> Pitching for making Narendra Modi the Prime Minister, a newly formed 'apolitical' organisation of youths -- NaMo Peravai (NaMo Movement) has planned to name 200 tea stalls in Tamil Nadu after the Gujarat Chief Minister.
> 
> Announcing this, movement Coordinator Praveen Srinivasan told reporters here today that one such tea stall had already been opened in Chittore in Erode District and another seven were ready to function in the city.
> 
> He said the movement had been formed by youth and like-minded individuals without affiliation to any political party.
> 
> It would conduct meetings across the state, including remote areas, to highlight the need for Modi becoming the Prime Minister, he said.
> 
> With good response from tea stall owners, many provision stores had also come forward to name their stores after Modi, since they also wanted a change of guard, Praveen claimed.
> 
> The movement would also release a CD of a song titled 'NaMo Geetham', on Sunday in the city, where senior BJP leaders from Tamil Nadu are expected to participate.
> 
> The movement members were from a cross section of fields, including IT, students, traders and businessmen, Praveen said.
> 
> 200 tea stalls named after Narendra Modi to be opened in Tamil Nadu - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Dark side of AAP, media will never tell you about this..*


The Security of Aam Aadmi by Col. RSN Singh (Ex-R&AW Officer)
-------------
The political churnings of this era raise some important security sector questions. Today we have one of India's foremost security experts, Col RSN Singh, take a closer look at the emergence of the Aam Aadmi Party and the potential implications for national security.

Preface : Proxy war by its very nature thrives on political instability. In India's Red Corridor, Kashmir and in the Northeast; investment, infrastructure and social development are becoming increasingly difficult due to the resistance of those very subverted segments. This segment has unleashed a reign of terror on the population in nearly 40 percent of Indian territory. Things have come to a pass wherein political parties have begun to transact vote-bank business with the perpetrators of terror. One ruling party of a particular state owes more than half its seats to the manipulation by maoists. Another politician, the speaker of a Legislative Assembly, owes his legislative position to maoists.

Similarly, there are enough reasons to believe that some politicians are being blackmailed by the ISI and Hafiz Saeed because of their hawala and other links. This was clearly evidenced when separatists in Kashmir met Sartaz Aziz, Nawaz Sharif's envoy in Delhi. It was in evidence also when Hafiz Saeed shared stage with Yasin Malik in Pakistan.

Politics and Stability

The main objective of the perpetrators of proxy war and agents of subversion is therefore to cause and perpetuate a state of instability in the target country. Any political outfit, which propagates instability for political reasons or as a matter of political faith is 'anti-national', because instability usually results in greater insecurity of the 'aam aadmi'.

India after careful and great deliberation chose the Westminster model of democracy. A hung parliament and assembly is not an unusual occurrence. Cobbling together is a compulsion that cannot only be dismissed as political opportunism. Indeed those who decry Indian democracy, which includes many NRIs should reflect on the bitter and fractious nature of politics in other so called matured democracies, such as Britain, the United States (US), Japan, Israel or Italy.

Now, the internal forces of instability in India are the jihadis and their proxies, the maoists and their over-ground activists, and external forces vying for influence in the country for economic and other reasons. The interface of these forces with the 'Aam Aadmi Party' (AAP) will be discussed in detail in the succeeding paras based on unimpeachable evidence.

The Sinister Design of Anti-national Activism

A very cogent anti-corruption movement was launched in India for bringing back Indian money lying in Swiss Bank accounts. This was not merely rhetoric but entirely achievable because many countries during the same period had been able to arm-twist Swiss authorities into recovering the illegitimate money. This was also a period when one mega-scam after another, each overtaking the other in magnitude, had hit the Indian mind and caused revulsion for the ruling dispensation. This movement had the potential to dislodge the government. Now the moot question is where was the need of another movement?

In the first week of April 2011, Anna Hazare sat on hunger strike at Jantar-Mantar demanding a Lokpal Bill. The 'aam aadmi' of the country till then and even now never contemplated this bill, but they definitely wanted the Swiss Bank money brought back to the country. The Lokpal Bill entailed a tortuous constitutional process but recovering Swiss Bank money, given the international environment then was far more convenient. It is not so any longer. The very aim of the Lokpal movement it seems was to kill the movement for Swiss Bank money. Anna Hazare was very-very feeble in raising his voice for this money. Who orchestrated this?

Though Indians were still figuring out the import of the Lokpal Bill, the movement had its ripples in London, Glasgow, New Jersey, Paris and Huston. But for this new movement by Anna, the government would have never dared to go for a mid-night crack-down on Baba Ramdev's vigil exactly two months later. Lokpal Bill had neutralized the 'movement' over black money in Swiss Banks, but not completely.

Anna Movement and US Factor

During the same period, i.e. in April 2011, the US lost out on the medium multirole aircraft (MMRCA) deal. The $12-15 billion contract was important for the US to generate jobs, as the country was going through an unprecedented downturn of its economy. The US felt that it was politically outmaneuvered by its less deserving rivals. The then US Ambassador to India Timothy J. Roemer said that he was 'deeply disappointed' and resigned citing personal reasons. The grapevine in informed circles was that the Americans had decided to teach India a lesson through its 'Agency' in India. This is again a matter of conjecture but it is an established fact that when Ambassador Timothy left India, there was no replacement for a period of eight months, i.e. June 2011 to first week of February 2012. Mr Albert Peter Burleigh was Chargé d'affaires during that period. Never in the history of Indo-US relations had such a glaring diplomatic hiatus been witnessed, not even during 1971 War when the US openly sided with Pakistan. There have been 23 American Ambassadors to India since Independence. All of them barring Mr Burleigh carried the designation of 'Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary'.

Such long absence of an American ambassador in India was unthinkable because of India's geopolitical importance and geo-strategic location in South Asia and the Indian Ocean. This was also at a time when the so-called 'war against terrorism' had not abated in the strategic agenda of the US in which India was a declared partner.

In the third week of August 2011, Anna Hazare again launched his Lokpal Bill movement from Ramlila Ground. It was during the same period when the Arab Spring had hit one country after another, i.e. Tunisia, Algeria, Egypt, Yemen, Bahrain, Libya, Morocco and Syria. Most of these had similar signatures, which many analysts allegedly attribute to the Americans. The same method of wielding flags, the same use of musical groups, the same mobilization techniques by internet and similar methods of logistics was clearly discernable. There were allegations that the key figures of these protests including in Tahrir Square in Egypt were trained in Western countries or by their embassies. It may be mentioned that the second largest US Embassy with some 400 personnel in the world is in Cairo.

Forces of Destabilization

The two most vicious proxies of external forces of destabilization in India are the Jihadis and the Maoists. The Jihadis are the proxy soldiers of Pakistan who feed on religious fundamentalism. The Maoists are not only proxy soldiers of Chinese interests as is generally understood, they also draw their sustenance from some Missionary organizations and the Western world. In 2008, the killing of social worker Laxminanda Saraswati was allegedly engineered by a certain missionary organizations through Maoists. In March 2012, again in Odisha, two Italian tourists, Bousco Paolo and Claudio Colangelo, in a poorly staged drama got themselves abducted, to be used as bargaining chips for the release of other maoist leaders. Later in April 2012, a group of ten French tourists were deported from Bihar for their collusion with the Maoists. In November 2012 an International Conference in 'Support of Peoples War' in India was held at Hamburg in Germany and was attended by delegates of more than two dozen countries. Members of the European Commission swooped in on Chhattisgarh to watch the trial of Binayak Sen. It was a blatant insult to India, but such is the level of blackmail and influence of Western organizations that the Indian establishment did not even whimper.

The congruency of the respective agendas of Jihadis, Maoists and their international benefactors, has impelled them to collaborate. Elements in the West have been using all these leverages to destabilize countries to further their strategic and economic interests. The US till very recently supported the fundamentalist Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt and Al-Qaeda in Syria (Al Nusra) and Iraq. It has been using ultra-leftist groups to destabilize target countries in Latin America and South America. The umbrella organization of ultra-leftist groups, 'International Revolutionary Movement', is headquartered in Chicago.

The overwhelming presence and influence of maoists and their over- ground activists in Team Anna was palpable. Later these elements drifted to AAP. The US imprint on AAP has already been discussed. To arrive at a proper assessment it is imperative that the views of AAP on other destabilizing forces like Jihadis, Separatists, Pakistan, Terrorism and Islamic Fundamentalists are also considered.

On Batla House encounter Kejriwal categorically says that it was fake and questions the sacrifice of security forces only to tone it down later. To hear his belief click on the links below:

Batla Encounter was a fake - Arvind Kejriwal (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7-xxVqAppE)

Prashant Bhushan's pro-Maoist proclivities and posturing has been witnessed many times on television. At the peak of the Anna agitation the views expressed by him on Kashmir on television were shocking. Subsequently he tried to mitigate his statement which had no takers. His clarification was unconvincing and can be heard by clicking on the link below:

Kashmir Issue Clarification by Prashant Bhushan (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3rg7VZFC_M)

Members of AAP have never responded to questions on Maoism, Jihadi Terror and Pakistan. Insinuations have been made about their links with jihadi outfits in Pakistan and Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt through fundamentalist groups in India. Arvind Kejriwal in fact took umbrage when queried about his approach on Pakistan and terror. His hostility to the queries on security of India can be heard by clicking on the link below:

Inspirational opinion of Shri Arvind Kejriwal on Pakistan. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbam0bT7Jas)

Kejriwal has been hobnobbing with Islamic Fundamentalists to further his political career. His political transaction with a rabid Islamic Fundamentalist, Tauqeer Raza Khan, accused of spreading communal hostility, can be gleaned by clicking on the link below:

ArvindKejriwal met TauqeerRaza Khan (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DANJSYTvfTo)

Very recently, a power intoxicated AAP leader Gopal Rai and former leader of the student wing of 'parliamentary revolutionaries' a.ka CPI(ML), the All India Students Association (AISA), insulted a former Army Chief. To watch this violent streak in the AAP leader click on the link below:

Former Army Chief insulted by AAP Leader (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO-tK4Arcnc)

Conclusion

Whatever the actual conduct, at the core of a domestic political party has to be a nationalist ideology, which is accepted or rejected by the people during elections, depending on the manner in which it translates into governance. A political party which does not divulge its foreign policy and security agenda will obviously raise a lot of questions.

Any political party which relies on the country's instability for growth is anarchist and anti-national. Activism per se can be national and anti-national, creative and destructive. Negative and anti-national activism destroys concepts of hard work, production and progress. It creates cynicism amongst the populace and negates demographic dividends. This is what the inimical forces are doing to India through their proxies which include terrorist outfits, NGOs and political parties. If the agenda of AAP was purely nationalistic it would come clean on where it stands on key issues.

To know the consequences of instability and anarchy caused by subverted extremists one has to look only at Nepal wherein the forces of destabilization were the same as in India. The people realized the anti-national agenda of the maoists and have thrown them out in the recent elections. The disaffection caused by the maoists, nevertheless, continues to cost something as basic as the constitution in Nepal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*13 years of generosity: What Narendra Modi never boasts about*





It is a well-known fact that Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi is an able administrator, but what people are unaware of is that somewhere in his heart lies a man who thinks about poor and goes an extra mile to do something for them. Every year, Narendra Modi donates gifts which he gets from his well wishers, to the Government treasury.

On Friday, he donated about 3,064 gifts worth approximately Rs 26.54 lakh. The gifts included 103 gold and silver artefacts valued at Rs 14.81 lakh, besides watches, mementos, coins, medals, metal and wooden handicrafts, photo frames, swords, and traditional and tribal attires. Not only this, these items will be auctioned to raise funds for the State welfare schemes. This is the 13th time Modi has done so.

*Why I changed my mind about Narendra Modi*

He has been regularly donating since November 2001. According to various reports, he has earlier donated Rs 18.91 crore to the Government treasury. The amount raised through the auction of 15,464 gifts he had received between November 2001 and December 2013. This totals to 18,710 gifts so far. The auctions are held in Ahmedabad, Gandhinagar, Surat, Mehsana, Rajkot, Valsad, Vapi, Bhavnagar, Bharuch and Anand.

Incidentally, Narendra Modi happens to be the only Chief Minister in India who has been regularly donating gifts he had been receiving for some noble cause. The sum raised through auction goes for the welfare for the girl child education, called Kanya Kelavni Nidhi. This include Rs 3,064 gifts worth Rs 14.81-lakh in the latest installment today.

13 years of generosity: What Narendra Modi never boasts about | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

AAP MLA working really hard for People of Delhi ... in Delhi Assembly ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> AAP MLA working really hard for People of Delhi ... in Delhi Assembly ...




Salaa.. pehle he din yeh haal?


----------



## ranjeet

Well the secular SP wants to withdraw case against secular leaders who indulged in playful friendly banter. 
Muzaffarnagar riots: Govt mulling to withdraw case against muslim leaders

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Well the secular SP wants to withdraw case against secular leaders who indulged in playful friendly banter.
> Muzaffarnagar riots: Govt mulling to withdraw case against muslim leaders


vai, nothing new in it. the secular brigade had launched a few schemes to woo the secular janta earlier as well 
Akhilesh government woos Muslims: Distributes money for girls' marriage, promises reservation for boys - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> vai, nothing new in it. the secular brigade had launched a few schemes to woo the secular janta earlier as well
> Akhilesh government woos Muslims: Distributes money for girls' marriage, promises reservation for boys - Times Of India


Yeah there were many such schemes to woo them, but eventually nothing is going to help SP or congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

chak de INDIA said:


> vai, nothing new in it. the secular brigade had launched a few schemes to woo the secular janta earlier as well
> Akhilesh government woos Muslims: Distributes money for girls' marriage, promises reservation for boys - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Yeah there were many such schemes to woo them, but eventually nothing is going to help SP or congress.


U see vai i have no issues with SP or congress launching such schemes for the secular janta. but what about the non secular rajpoots, brahmins and dalits living in miserable conditions??? what about their daughters ?? no money for marriages offcuz. what about their sons ?? no reservation as usual.


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> U see vai i have no issues with SP or congress launching such schemes for the secular janta. but what about the non secular rajpoots, brahmins and dalits living in miserable conditions??? what about their daughters ?? no money for marriages offcuz. what about their sons ?? no reservation as usual.


It their fault for not appearing as a huge share of votes which can be taken for a ride by meethi goli.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> AAP MLA working really hard for People of Delhi ... in Delhi Assembly ...



Hardly working

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> This Media Storm of AAP will Die down in 1 or 2 week ... BJP has already penetrated into every nook and corner of the country ... Which is due to our early start of Poll campaigning...
> 
> And come on even AAP knows that the very own people who voted them in Delhi will vote for BJP in center ...
> 
> 
> 
> We had our toughest fight since last 5 years... Can U still believe MODI is our PM candidate ... did we ever expect even that to happen ...
> 
> What ever this media Hulla Gulla about AAP is just the last desperate attempt by Seculars to keep away BJP and MODIji from power ...
> 
> MODIji is a Magician ... He has brought us through the darkest hopeless situation ... This is nothing when compared to that...
> 
> 
> Victory will be ours brothers ... 15 years of Saffron rule in India is coming ... After that our fundamental goal of Rama Rajya...


 
High hopes nair Saab....People have forgotten modi. Bla bla bla - *1 USD = 38  what a moron!!!*



Star Wars said:


> Hardly working


 
Oh they only spent the entire night checking on shelters.....


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Hardly working


They busy making the CD to expose Modi !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> They busy making the CD to expose Modi !!!!


 
Silly and pointless. If you don't appreciate the hard work they're doing for the people, that's fine. Would be good if you at least don't malign them. They aren't sitting in AC rooms living comfortably after winning.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> They busy making the CD to expose Modi !!!!



na... tired from their night shift at naxalwadi!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Silly and pointless. If you don't appreciate the hard work they're doing for the people, that's fine. Would be good if you at least don't malign them. They aren't sitting in AC rooms living comfortably after winning.


So being mentally present in the assembly can be looked over?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> So being mentally present in the assembly can be looked over?


 
They did all that was needed in the assembly all right...BJP didn't have the guts to throw them out. AAP workers exhausted so hard from their work they're barely able to cope physically....BJP Modi & Karnataka legislators known to watch **** in assembly....nice comparison.


----------



## bronxbull

haha 

ranjeet,there r coupla fans of u here,rana n baliyan surname wale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

bronxbull said:


> haha
> 
> ranjeet,there r coupla fans of u here,rana n baliyan surname wale.


Meri bhi Ram Ram unko !!


----------



## bronxbull

ram ram indeed,tau.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> They did all that was needed in the assembly all right...BJP didn't have the guts to throw them out. AAP workers exhausted so hard from their work they're barely able to cope physically....BJP Modi & Karnataka legislators known to watch **** in assembly....nice comparison.


You complementing your own comparison skills?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

which comparison?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> You complementing your own comparison skills?


 
I'm complementing your ability to twist things


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm complementing your ability to twist things


How am I twisting things? You are saying that Rakhi Birla is busy during night to do the actual work, which takes precedence over being attentive during the assembly.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> How am I twisting things? You are saying that Rakhi Birla is busy during night to do the actual work, which takes precedence over being attentive during the assembly.


 
Yes it does. government is the responsibility. Assembly is a place where you show that you hav continuing support.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yes it does. government is the responsibility. Assembly is a place where you show that you hav continuing support.


So nothing worth while goes on in the assembly except trust vote?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> So nothing worth while goes on in the assembly except trust vote?


 
If the government enojys the full confidence of the people, that automatically becomes the case. No one can shake them. No amount of haranguing by opposition makes a difference and they manage to remain in power despite all attacks. Opposition itself becomes irrelevant.

The job of 'government' is administration.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Silly and pointless. If you don't appreciate the hard work they're doing for the people, that's fine. Would be good if you at least don't malign them. *They aren't sitting in AC rooms living comfortably after winning*.



NO they are sleeping in their AC rooms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Tuhin A Sinha 's Blog : Congress redundant; It's going to be BJP Vs AAP for the next few years

Nice article..


----------



## heisenberg

sushma swaraj is fluent in hindi,english,urdu,kannada and many more.why don't she start a full-fledged campaign in south india.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Arvind kejriwal refused to contest in lok sabha election only going for campaign ...


----------



## ranjeet

It's about time to put national issues infront of AAP.


----------



## Ammyy

heisenberg said:


> sushma swaraj is fluent in hindi,english,urdu,kannada and many more.why don't she start a full-fledged campaign in south india.



Because she can not attract people but Modi can....
Popularity of Modi is not limited to any religion, region in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> It's about time to put national issues infront of AAP.


 
On that I can DEFINITELY agree


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> On that I can DEFINITELY agree


Besides our differences, do you agree with me AAP doesn't have anything on national front?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Besides our differences, do you agree with me AAP doesn't have anything on national front?


 
No- I'm saying they haven't *said *anything. Obviously coz they decided to contest LS only *yesterday. Till then their policies were only limited to Delhi (water & power).*Now they have decided they'll have a manifesto that says their stand. Then we can examine. Anything before that is petulantly attacking them without what their stand is going to be.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> No- I'm saying they haven't *said *anything. Obviously coz they decided to contest LS only *yesterday. Till then their policies were only limited to Delhi (water & power).*Now they have decided they'll have a manifesto that says their stand. Then we can examine. Anything before that is petulantly attacking them without what their stand is going to be.


But do you agree with the Prashant Bhushan's statement on Kashmir or for that matter on Nuclear power plant?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Kaniska said:


> I see him in a different prism...He is very nationalistic Hindu person...But again..being nationalistic Hindu person does not automatically turn someone into minority hating person...He respect all religion but does not entertain in appeasing any one.....He is aggressive who loves to do something for the nation...rather than people in Cong party who loves to be a shadow PM without taking any accountability.



He's a talented orator. No doubt about that. He really grows on people. His aggression can be correctly termed as ruthlessness, and therein lies conviction. 

Congress being dominated by the Gandhi's isn't going to go anywhere. Politics based on family lines go nowhere. 

And it is a matter of achievement too. Modi came from a poor family from where he rose. What is Rahul's achievement? A boy born being fed with a silver spoon? That is how he lacks conviction, that particular connection. And much so the Congress Party. Dr. Singh is a good man, but lacks conviction. Basically the strings pulled by Madam Sonia. And that can send out the wrong signals; especially when folks do not get what they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

*Former diplomat Hardeep Puri joins BJP ahead of 2014 elections*


Former Home Secretary RK Singh had joined the BJP on 13 December along with Sunil Shastri, son of former prime minister Lal Bahadur Shastri, former petroleum secretary RS Pandey and retired Railways official Dharam Singh in presence of BJP president Rajnath Singh. 










Former diplomat Hardeep Puri joins BJP ahead of 2014 elections | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> But do you agree with the Prashant Bhushan's statement on Kashmir or for that matter on Nuclear power plant?



Of course I don't. I'm saying let them put it out on the manifesto. Then I have reasons not to vote for them right? Till then you're just speculating.


----------



## heisenberg

aap freaks have decided to contest in UP,maharashta,gujarat,karnataka lok sabha seats...these are some crucial states for bjp which can increase their tally to 200+...why don't they contest in states like tamil nadu,andhra pradesh,orissa,west bengal etc...this clearly shows that aap is a b-team of congress..is aap looking for some third front in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

heisenberg said:


> aap freaks have decided to contest in UP,maharashta,gujarat,karnataka lok sabha seats...these are some crucial states for bjp which can increase their tally to 200+...why don't they contest in states like tamil nadu,andhra pradesh,orissa,west bengal etc...this clearly shows that aap is a b-team of congress..is aap looking for some third front in 2014.



yes...third front with congress backing ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

LOL Congress...

BJP has launched mobile app India 272+ for Android users. Nothing for the Windows phone users. They hate minorities everywhere.....


----------



## Parul

Attending Modi's Rally at my place:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Nice speech by modi ...


----------



## Nair saab

*TDP posters showing Narendra Modi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

I urge all PDF guys To Please Send SMS to all their contacts(_near elections_) to Vote 4 MODI and encourage their families and relatives to also do the same,add a line in the end to ask them for forwarding the message to others.

Vote for any regional party in assembly but for national parties in GE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> *TDP posters showing Narendra Modi.*




It means TDP is in NDA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> It means TDP is in NDA ?



TDP was always in the bag since Jagan's release from the jail & announcement of Telangana. Now they are using Modi's image in AP somehow to neutralize Jagan Reddy's rise. Don't know how well this will succeed.. but I still think best bet for BJP is to rope in Jagan Reddy's YSR Congress as well, since they will undoubtedly come out as the strongest regional player in AP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Jason bourne said:


> It means TDP is in NDA ?



most probably tdp is going to ally with bjp....


----------



## Jason bourne

@Nair saab whats BJPs position in South I don't know much . Which party can go with BJP and on how many seats BJP can fight out of extra 100 seats which they are claiming to contest ? 

Overall how many possible seats for modi from south


----------



## itachiii

JanjaWeed said:


> TDP was always in the bag since Jagan's release from the jail. Now they are using Modi's image in AP somehow to neutralize Jagan Reddy's rise. Don't know how well this will succeed.. but I still think best bet for BJP is to rope in Jagan Reddy's YSR Congress as well, since they will undoubtedly come out as the strongest regional player in AP.



tdp is allying with bjp mainly to safeguard the party in telangana region.... where bjp has a reasonably good presence in the hyderabad and the districts surrownding it... and this is the only region where this combo could gain max as most of the seemandhra people settled in hyd and surrownding areas are going to vote for tdp where as the youth are going to vote for bjp .... even in the past 2009 election the combined voteshare of bjp and tdp exceeded that of the winning candidate in the constituencies of hyd.... 

when it comes to jagan , he has virtually no presence in the t region andhis efforts to be the solo champion of seemandhra uprising isn't bearing any fruit and his image is fastly fading away as the people started realising that ysrcp is a b team of cong...as recently as today the candidate supported by ysrcp lost bitterly in apngo's election even after the party pumped huge amounts of money ... jagan is a mulayam/mayawati of a.p u could use cbi to get his parties support , but that isn't the case with tdp ... though tdp took some beatings in the recent past it is still one of the strongest party in a.p..
*
p.s : jagan is a christian convert and he hates hinduism , alligning with him for polls would be the biggest mistake by bjp they might take his support after polls if needed..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> @Nair saab whats BJPs position in South I don't know much . Which party can go with BJP and on how many seats BJP can fight out of extra 100 seats which they are claiming to contest ?
> 
> Overall how many possible seats for modi from south


Ok let me answer your question

*In Tamilnadu* BJP with PMK MDMK(DMDK?) has chances in Kaniyakumari, Coimbatore, Tiruchi, Tirupur & Nilgiris.In these BJP can win 1-2.

Vote share of BJP is around 8-9% 







*In Andhra* BJP(With TDP) has chances to win 3-5 seats(At present).

*In Kerala *it has a chance in 0-1 seats.

*In Karnatka *with return of Yeddy ,anything between 12-18 is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Jason bourne said:


> @Nair saab whats BJPs position in South I don't know much . Which party can go with BJP and on how many seats BJP can fight out of extra 100 seats which they are claiming to contest ?
> 
> Overall how many possible seats for modi from south



karnataka(28):

bjp won 19 mp seats in the ls election of 2009 , with the induction of yedyurappa back in to the bjp they might aim to win 15-20 (considering that they ruled karnataka in a very bad way )

a.p42):

presently bjp has 0 mp's and 4 mlas from a.p this tym they might increase it to 2-3 m.ps and 15-20 mlas in telangana they wont have any /much presence in seemandhra..

kerala(20) , t.n(39) , puducherry(1):

at a max 1 or 2 seats in each of this states.... situations may change if bjp finds more allies or modi holds meetings and more campaigns in these states...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*AAP Volunteers Cornered by general public in Gujarat ... LOL... a must watch...*

AAP's drama failed among people...










JanjaWeed said:


> TDP was always in the bag since Jagan's release from the jail & announcement of Telangana. Now they are using Modi's image in AP somehow to neutralize Jagan Reddy's rise. Don't know how well this will succeed.. but I still think best bet for BJP is to rope in Jagan Reddy's YSR Congress as well, since they will undoubtedly come out as the strongest regional player in AP.


We dont those Bible Thumper's support ...

We should neither go with TDP or YSR Bible thumpers... cause TDP stand for unified AP... 

and people of Telangana are against it... BJP has its presence only in Telangana region ...

If BJP goes with TDP it can hurt BJP in telanagana region...

a alliance with TDP after election is much more recommended... Alliance with Christian YSR is out of question...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombermanx1

Star Wars said:


> These Moronic Congress are in hand in gloves with the American Company Monsanto which sells GMO cotton seeds , which needs Monsanto fertilizers and pesticides for the crop to survive and new seeds cannot be used from the plantation but have to be bought seperatly which brings the cost of maintaining the crop 10-20 times more than it normally is... Some fools in this forum still think this is a conspiracy theory.... More than 90% of India's farmer suicides are from the cotton plantation , this company Monsanto also bought all Indian companies so its harder for farmers to get normal seeds ... This company should be thrown out of India with the congress party....


Totally agreed if people thinks its a conspiracy theory they should watch food tech movie and some documentaries about how Monsanto fleeces farmers in USA and other countries.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@Nair saab still soldiering on for a lost cause?


----------



## JanjaWeed

@itachiii are you from AP? Sounds like you have fair bit of knowledge about the political demography of the state. What are the chances of Congress, both in terms of MLA & MP elections? Is it fair to conclude that Congress may have governed AP for the last time for the foreseeing future?


----------



## itachiii

JanjaWeed said:


> @itachiii are you from AP? Sounds like you have fair bit of knowledge about the political demography of the state. What are the chances of Congress, both in terms of MLA & MP elections? Is it fair to conclude that Congress may have governed AP for the last time for the foreseeing future?



yes , i am from hyderabad...... cong for sure will be completely wiped out in seemandhra , i would be surprised if cong wins more than 3 ls seats out of 23 seats in seemandhra..... telangana might offer a ltl relief to congress, it is in tallks for the merger of trs in to congress before elections , though that seems to be unlikely as of now.....even people of telangana are against cong for all the misrule of the state and the way they treated t-issue..literally there has been no development in the state for the last 10 yrs all the projects that hyd/a.p is famous for were sanctioned during the tdp rule and cong added nothing to it other than giving sops and draining the economy.... if telangana is formed before elections cong might win 8-10 mp seats out of 19 or else it is a grim pic for cong in tg too.....

p.s : m.p's from a.p are the only reason for the formation of upa -1 , 2.... remember cong won almost 33 m.ps from a.p alone , but this tym they ruined everything....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Gujarat to get country’s first smart grid*

*India's first modernized electrical grid, or the smart grid.
Like cell-phone users, people may be able to pick a plan for electricity consumption.*

*Gujarat to get country’s first smart grid - Times Of India*


*No Books, No heavy Bags in School just wifi using Tab...*

Govt School in Gujarat where students are now being given Tablet PC and they are reducing books and bags... now they are taught completely using Tablet ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sree45

itachiii said:


> yes , i am from hyderabad...... cong for sure will be completely wiped out in seemandhra , i would be surprised if cong wins more than 3 ls seats out of 23 seats in seemandhra..... telangana might offer a ltl relief to congress, it is in tallks for the merger of trs in to congress before elections , though that seems to be unlikely as of now.....even people of telangana are against cong for all the misrule of the state and the way they treated t-issue..literally there has been no development in the state for the last 10 yrs all the projects that hyd/a.p is famous for were sanctioned during the tdp rule and cong added nothing to it other than giving sops and draining the economy.... if telangana is formed before elections cong might win 8-10 mp seats out of 19 or else it is a grim pic for cong in tg too.....
> 
> p.s : m.p's from a.p are the only reason for the formation of upa -1 , 2.... remember cong won almost 33 m.ps from a.p alone , but this tym they ruined everything....



What do you think about a BJP-TDP-TRS alliance?


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

sree45 said:


> What do you think about a BJP-TDP-TRS alliance?



sir ,trs and tdp are at loggerheads with each other so there might be a ltl chance of they forming an alliance before polls , i wish bjp to allign with tdp because its voteshare is mostly confined to urban areas where even tdp is strong , as far as trs is concerned ,it is a party running on the emotions of people , i feel the moment tg is formed the days of trs starts numbering as the image of trs isn't rosy in the minds of people and the party is limited only to few districts were the tg feelings ar higher... then , idk how it turns out as the polls come near by....

if trs doesn't merge with cong , there is everychance of trs supporting bjp after election its just a matter of a misnister post to the son or daughter of kcr in centre ...:p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*FIR against Teesta for alleged misuse of foreign funds!*



> The Ahmedabad Crime Branch on Sunday registered a First Information Report against social activist Teesta Setalvad, accusing her of misusing foreign funds meant for helping the victims of the 2002 Gulbarg society massacre.
> 
> Sixty-nine Muslims, including Zakia Jafri’s husband and former Congress MP Ahsan Jafri, were killed at the Gulbarg Society in Ahmedabad.
> 
> Ms. Setalwad had helped Ms. Zakia to file a complaint against Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi and 61 others for their alleged involvement in the post-Godhra riots. But an Ahmedabad court recently accepted the Special Investigation Report’s closure report, giving a clean chit to Mr. Modi and others.
> 
> The Gulbarg Society victims have accused Ms. Setalwad and her husband Javed Anand of collecting foreign funds for riot victims but not using them. Twelve 12 Gulbarg victims served notice on her and lodged a complaint with the police commissioner who asked the Crime Branch to inquire into it.
> 
> The residents alleged that she had sought and collected huge donations from national and international bodies under the pretext of providing financial assistance for reconstruction of houses or developing the Gulbarg society into a museum. The complainants said she collected a donation of Rs. 63 lakh for the Citizens for Justice and Peace, of which she is secretary, and Rs. 88 lakh for Sabrang Trust; but nothing was passed on to the members.
> 
> The surviving victims, in a separate letter to the Police Commissioner, also sought a ban on the NGOs organising annual events on February 28 to express solidarity with the people who were killed in the 2002 riots. Following investigations, the Crime Branch has registered an FIR against Teesta and her husband Javed Anand.
> 
> *Vindictive: Teesta*
> 
> Meanwhile, Ms. Setalwad has called it a set of vindictive actions, and it was a false FIR registered on “malicious grounds.”
> 
> “This time, the vindictiveness of the Gujarat police has extended to implicating two survivors: Salimbhai Sandhi who lost five family members, including his son Mohammed, and Firoz Gulzar Pathan who also lost five of his family in the vicious attack on the Gulberg Society on February 28, 2002. Javed Anand has also been roped in as a co-accused in this malicious and motivated case,” she told _The Hindu_.
> FIR against Teesta for alleged misuse of foreign funds - The Hindu



this is going to be fun! Sooner or later she was bound to get embroiled in web of her own conspiracy! 
@Nair saab @Star Wars @Jason bourne @KRAIT @Flamingo

*Poll code may upset Congress’s Gujarat Snoopgate maths!*



> NEW DELHI: Even as the government is yet to finalize a judge to head the Snoopgate commission of inquiry, approved by the Union Cabinet over a week ago, there appear to be practical complications in bringing out the panel's findings ahead of the Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> Given the electoral implications of any adverse findings against BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, allegedly the "saheb" behind the snooping on a woman in Gujarat, the UPA government has set a three-month term for the commission of inquiry to give its report. However, were the probe to start immediately and completed within the deadline, the report will reach the government only in April, when elections would either be underway or about to begin.
> 
> According to the Commission of Inquiry Act, 1952, the report of a commission of inquiry has to be tabled in Parliament within six months of its submission to the government, that too with the action taken report (ATR). So, even if the panel's report were to be submitted to the government on time, the Union home ministry will have to examine the findings and prepare its ATR. This will obviously take some time, and the report and ATR may be placed in Parliament only under the new dispensation.
> 
> There is yet another roadblock. By the time the findings are out, provided the commission completes its probe on time, the model code of conduct would have already come into play.
> 
> With indications from the Election Commission pointing to announcement of the general election in early March, BJP or any other party will have the option of requesting the EC to restrain the government from publicizing findings of the panel in the midst of the electoral process, citing their political implications and potential to disturb the level playing field.
> 
> Senior officials in the poll body, when contacted by TOI, did not rule out giving such a restraining order. This practically means that the findings won't reach the public until after the polls, thus defeating Congress' hopes of "embarrassing" Modi on election eve. However, there is always a likelihood of the report being accessed by a section of the media.
> 
> The Union cabinet had, at its meeting on December 26, approved setting up of a commission of inquiry — to be headed by a retired Supreme Court judge or a former Chief Justice of a high court — to investigate the alleged snooping of a woman by the Gujarat police, directed by then state home minister Amit Shah at the behest of one 'saheb', believed to be Modi.
> 
> The panel would also probe the unauthorized interception carried out by the erstwhile Prem Kumar Dhumal government in Himachal Pradesh and the illegal accessing of call data records of leader of opposition in the Rajya Sabha Arun Jaitley in Delhi.
> Poll code may upset Congress’s Gujarat Snoopgate maths - The Times of India



Gai bains paani mai!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## KRAIT

@JanjaWeed Don't worry there will be striking revelations about AAP's funding before elections that will destroy them.

BJP want them to reach as much as they can. Once they make an impact, higher they get, easier they will fall.

People of India are emotional, they will feel betrayed and they will vote for BJP, not AAP, not Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> *FIR against Teesta for alleged misuse of foreign funds!*
> 
> 
> 
> this is going to be fun! Sooner or later she was bound to get embroiled in web of her own conspiracy!
> @Nair saab @Star Wars @Jason bourne @KRAIT @Flamingo



This was to happen sooner or later ...

Apart from this a another case is running on Teesta of false evidence ...

*


JanjaWeed said:



Poll code may upset Congress’s Gujarat Snoopgate maths!

Click to expand...

*


JanjaWeed said:


> Gai bains paani mai!




We all know what do have been the outcome of this investigate ... They wont find a single shred of evidence against MODIji even if they probe this issue for 1 years using scotland yard ...



KRAIT said:


> @JanjaWeed Don't worry there will be striking revelations about AAP's funding before elections that will destroy them.
> 
> BJP want them to reach as much as they can. Once they make an impact, higher they get, easier they will fall.
> 
> People of India are emotional, they will feel betrayed and they will vote for BJP, not AAP, not Congress.


Nothing gonna come out... these cases are filed by congress to get a upperhand in case if their is a investigation against Sheila Diskhit government in Delhi...

Its just a Balancing act by congress to protect their corrupt from the corrupt AAP...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SouthDesi

sree45 said:


> What do you think about a BJP-TDP-TRS alliance?



In what scenario you are asking this question?

*If T-State is not formed,*

It will be a suicidal for both TRS and TDP, if there is an alliance b/n TDP, TRS and BJP. Mostly, BJP will go with TRS. They will bring in YSRCP also, where Jagan will twist his stance on T-state issue to be more confused way as CBN did in 2009(i.e as a regional party nothing in my hand). In this process, KCR will get at-least few hundred corers from Jagan. This alliance will work very well, as the focus will be here on BJP as a national party.

*If T-State is formed,*

TRS will go with Congress, if not merged.

TDP & BJP alliance - possibility there.

BJP &YSRC alliance - Highly possible. BJP and YSRC having some discussions. Jagan is worried that Congress may send him back to jail if he supports BJP now, he will just wait until before election election code comes in and will have alliance with BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*Ramdev joined NaMo bandwagon* 







Calling himself a thorough optimist, Bharatiya Janata Party's (BJP) prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi Sunday said the word "disappointment" is not in his dictionary.

He was speaking as the chief guest at the foundation day celebrations of yoga guru Ramdev's Bharat Swabhiman Trust in New Delhi's Talkatora Stadium. Ramdev later announced his support for the BJP in the Lok Sabha elections and Modi as the prime minister.

"The word disappointment is not there in my dictionary. I have seen my mother work in homes to bring us up. I never saw her being pessimistic," he said.

"When senseless allegations are levelled against me, I feel people are so great to have lifted a tea seller so high," said Modi.

Taking a jibe at Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi without naming him, Modi said: "A person who has lived in such acute poverty does not need to undertake tours to understand people's pain."

He also said the 2014 Lok Sabha polls will be a movement in itself.

"This will be the first election since Independence which will destroy all traditions. Usually polls are fought by political parties and candidates. This is the first time elections are becoming a people's movement in itself and political parties are being forced to fight on the agenda of development," he said.

Also present at the event were senior party leaders Arun Jaitley and Rajnath Singh, who too took on the Congress.

Jaitley, leader of the opposition in the Rajya Sabha, targeted Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's comments on a "breakthrough" with Pakistan, saying such a development would go against India's dignity.

"The prime minister said there was almost an agreement on Kashmir. When Pervez Musharraf (former president of Pakistan) said this, we did not believe him ... but now the prime minister has said, so Kashmir does not belong to any one party, they cannot reach a conclusion without consulting all parties."

After a meeting in New Delhi in 2005, India and Pakistan, in a joint statement, had said the peace process between the two countries was "irreversible".

Meanwhile, Ramdev raised three main points in his address - bringing back black money stashed abroad, abolishing all direct and indirect taxes and bringing a single 'banking transaction tax' and promotion of Indian culture and languages, apart from other issues.

Modi promised his party was working on all the suggestions made by the yoga guru.

"The present taxation system is a burden on the common man and new reforms are needed. The BJP has been agitating against black money for long and we will bring it back when we come to power. Our children should feel proud of their language and culture and only then will they be able to face the world with their heads held high," said Modi.

"The BJP is working diligently on all the issues raised by 'swamiji' (Ramdev) and the suggestions," he added.

Following Modi's assurance, Ramdev announced his support for the party.

"I had two options in front of me, 'Modiji', and the 'shahzada' who has not done anything for the country," Ramdev said, referring to Rahul Gandhi.

"I know 'Modiji' has the will to take on the corrupt Congress," he said.

Ramdev was initially a supporter of Anna Hazare's India Against Corruption campaign, which split later with Arvind Kejriwal forming the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP).

The yoga guru, however, refused to speak on the AAP and said he will "not talk about third or fourth options here".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Yes agree I think BJP is playing waiting game let the AAP rise and make the fight only between AAP and BJP congress will be out of equation then AAP ka kacha chitha khol denge or sirf BJP bachengi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

This election will be the Most Deadliest and Brutal election ever fought in Indian Democracy for its Survival.

Modi Vs (NBC English News,DD News,Headlines Today,NDTV 24x7,Times Now,CNN IBN,NewsX,Bloomberg UTV,CNBC-TV18,NDTV Profit + All News Papers. )

Modi Vs USA(CIA), China(MSS), Pakistan(ISI), Russia (KGB),

Modi Vs Congress ( AAP DMK AIADMK CPI CPM TMC BJD YSR Congress JDS JDU BSP SP NCP NC AGP INLD RJD IUML)

Modi Vs( Al-Qaida Al-Umar-Mujahideen Communist Party of India (Maoist) all its formations and front organisations Harkat-ul-Mujahideen / Harkat-ul-Ansar / Harkat-ul-Jehad-e-Islami Hizb-ul-Mujahideen / Hizb-ul-Mujahideen Pir Panjal Regiment Indian Mujahideen and all its formations and front organisations Jaish-e-Mohammad / Tahrik-e-Furqan Jamiat-ul-Mujahideen Lashkar-e-Taiba/ Pasban-e-Ahle Hadis Maoist Communist Centre (MCC), All its formations and Front Organisations Students Islamic Movement of India

Watch this video Why Arvind is a Subverter:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sree45

itachiii said:


> sir ,trs and tdp are at loggerheads with each other so there might be a ltl chance of they forming an alliance before polls , i wish bjp to allign with tdp because its voteshare is mostly confined to urban areas where even tdp is strong , as far as trs is concerned ,it is a party running on the emotions of people , i feel the moment tg is formed the days of trs starts numbering as the image of trs isn't rosy in the minds of people and the party is limited only to few districts were the tg feelings ar higher... then , idk how it turns out as the polls come near by....
> 
> if trs doesn't merge with cong , there is everychance of trs supporting bjp after election its just a matter of a misnister post to the son or daughter of kcr in centre ...:p



I have a feeling that KCR will ditch congress before the elections itself. It's a given that UPA will not get more than 150 seats in the elections. Why would KCR want to align himself with a losing party? 

I would love to see a BJP-TRS alliance in TG and a BJP-TDP alliance in SA. YSRC can't be trusted, I always get a feeling that they are the B-team of congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

Vote anyone except BJP and you will see congress back in power with more fundamental leftists .

Slogan should be :

1 Vote to SP = 1 Vote to Congress
1 Vote to BSP = 1 Vote to Congress
1 Vote to RJD = 1 Vote to Congress
1 Vote to JDU = 1 Vote to Congress
1 Vote to AAP = 1 Vote to Congress
1 Vote to MIM = 1 Vote to Congress
1 Vote to RLD = 1 Vote to Congress
and so on..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Last night on prime time show.

Rajdeep to Manishankar: "do you believe that you and aap are natural allies?"
Mani: yes, *we are one and the same. We welcome aap to UPA. we will support aap in next loksabha polls.*

Rajdeep to Rahul mehra (aap): "can u deny that you wont give or take support from congress after 2014 polls"
*Rahul mehra: no, we cannot deny. if congress extends their support, we will accept it.*

Rajdeep to mani and Rahul: why did you guys support each other in speaker poll?
*Mani: we are allies and hence we support each other.
Rahul: what is ur problem if we take congress support for speaker poll?
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

CorporateAffairs said:


> Last night on prime time show.
> 
> Rajdeep to Manishankar: "do you believe that you and aap are natural allies?"
> Mani: yes, *we are one and the same. We welcome aap to UPA. we will support aap in next loksabha polls.*
> 
> Rajdeep to Rahul mehra (aap): "can u deny that you wont give or take support from congress after 2014 polls"
> *Rahul mehra: no, we cannot deny. if congress extends their support, we will accept it.*
> 
> Rajdeep to mani and Rahul: why did you guys support each other in speaker poll?
> *Mani: we are allies and hence we support each other.
> Rahul: what is ur problem if we take congress support for speaker poll?*


And also you should have seen Yesterdays News hour with Arnab Goswami...

AAP has literally bashed by a Army Major and arnab for Prashant Bushan's comment on Kashmir... Later of even the callers said they no more practicing what they are preaching ...

AAP is loosing its sheen with in 10 days of coming in power... age age dekho kya hota haii...

*AND Breaking News...

NANA PATEKAR Joins BJP 
*

*





film star NANA PATEKAR joined BJP today and fight election NORTH EAST MUMBAI Seet. | Frrole Mobile*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

nana patekar will be a good and clean face (based on his movies)


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Kejriwal has no right to speak about corruption any more *

http://www.firstpost.com/youspeak/i...rruption-any-more_4451.html?utm_source=hp-lhs

*7 myths about Arvind Kejriwal*

*Myth 1: He’s a middle class phenomenon*

The 2011 August Kranti agitation led by Anna Hazare was a middle class phenomenon. In 2012, when Kejriwal took on the likes of Robert Vadra and Nitin Gadkari, then the middle class was cheering him on.

Even when the Aam Aadmi Party was launched, it seemed like a party of, for and by the middle class. However all Kejriwal’s association with the middle class ended there. AAP campaigned in the jhuggi jhopdis, among autowallahs and the like.

Their major promises of free water, electricity bill cuts and 500 schools have absolutely no bearing on the middle class but the lower classes. Most of the middle class stayed with the BJP and that’s why they are the biggest party in the Delhi Assembly.

*Myth 2: He represents a new kind of politics*
Go through the AAP manifesto and you will find that it has more ideological similarities with the Communist Manifesto released in 1848 rather than the post-1991 liberalized India of today. 



Most of the voters do not bother to go through manifestoes and check with ideologies and that’s why the AAP has got away on this count.

You may as well call him Arvind Karl Marx.

*Myth 3: He has great ideas for the country*
Freebies and subsidies are destroying the country and we are facing a financial collapse. So how will increasing freebies and subsidies make things better? Even something like 500 new schools is impractical in Delhi where land is at a premium.

How about beefing up the water and electricity supplies, modernizing them and cutting down on wastage and theft? Even if they want to do that they will not be able to do that thanks to this dole system. And how about improving the standards of the government schools in operation rather than building new ones?

They oppose nuclear power without giving any clarity on how we are going to meet our power shortfall. Prashant Bhushan also talked of giving Kashmir away which would be a highly disastrous move.

*Myth 4: He’s an alternative to the BJP*
When we got Independence, we were a firmly Left-leaning nation with all political parties, intellectuals, editors, historians, NGOs and civil society activists occupying that space. The only alternative to that is the BJP which leans to the Right.

Kejriwal and AAP also lean to the Left, so how are they an alternative to the BJP? AAP is an alternative to the Congress, CPM, SP, BSP, Trinamool…

*Myth 5: He’s a PM candidate for 2014*

When Goa got its first Chief Minister, the Maharashtrawadi Gomantak Party stormed to power and not the Congress. The Asom Gana Parishad came to power in 1985 in the very year it was formed. Chief Minister Prafulla Kumar Mahanta was in his early thirties then.

The most sensational debut in an Assembly was NT Rama Rao and the Telugu Desam Party. Within a year of formation, it won a whopping 201/290 seats in Andhra Pradesh. The truth is that AAP is not the greatest debut as it is being made out to be.

But the national scene is a different thing all together. C Rajagopalachari was our first Indian Governor General after Independence. But his Swatantra Party became the chief Opposition only in 1967.

The Congress was formed in 1885 and the RSS in 1925. Even the Left parties, around since before Independence, got their best electoral show in 2004. If you said that AAP could be the third largest party in the Lok Sabha after Congress and BJP in 2019, then it’s slightly possible.

Plus how is AAP going to rule if it keeps swearing at all parties and says it will have absolutely nothing to do with them?

*Myth 6: He’s the outsider*
Kejriwal was a bureaucrat and it is the bureaucracy which is running the country. Then he was part of civil society which is also close to the establishment. 

In that manner people are trying to compare him to Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi calling them both outsiders, but that is totally wrong.

AAP is the darling of the ruling establishment in India and if you notice then he has the mainstream media eating out of his hands.

*Myth 7: *His is a party with a differenceIf you combine the above factors then you’ll realize that there’s not much to differentiate between the AAP and other parties. They all try to woo the voters with freebies and take the secular path even if that brings them in close proximity fundamental hardliners.

The AAP has taken outside support from the Congress, something they said they would never do. They have been high on name calling too. 
Post script…

The entire anti-Modi industry first leaned on Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi as the great new hope and then even someone like BJP patriarch LK Advani briefly. They also flirted with Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Chouhan but their latest darling is Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Was watching NDTV news, there was an advertisement from some Ministry of Agriculture, free seed and fertilizer scheme.

The details of the scheme were written in Urdu  Not Hindu/English and Urdu, just Urdu. Like where is this country headed, even the Muslims of India can barely read Urdu, who are these Congressi scum trying to impress?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> Was watching NDTV news, there was an advertisement from some Ministry of Agriculture, free seed and fertilizer scheme.
> 
> The details of the scheme were written in Urdu  Not Hindu/English and Urdu, just Urdu. Like where is this country headed, even the Muslims of India can barely read Urdu, who are these Congressi scum trying to impress?


Major minority as$ kicking is on its way, after disastrous outcome of muzaffarnagar riots and muslims willing to support Mod else where.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Roybot said:


> Was watching NDTV news, there was an advertisement from some Ministry of Agriculture, free seed and fertilizer scheme.
> 
> The details of the scheme were written in Urdu  Not Hindu/English and Urdu, just Urdu. Like where is this country headed, even the Muslims of India can barely read Urdu, who are these Congressi scum trying to impress?


The Owaisis...


----------



## Jason bourne

Priyanka Gandhi could be PM candidate for congress ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Priyanka Gandhi could be PM candidate for congress ...



I don't think they will go for her. If they do... then Robert Vadra will be free for all!


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> Major minority as$ kicking is on its way, after disastrous outcome of muzaffarnagar riots and muslims willing to support Mod else where.




I think Hindu Missionaries should visit these camps ... try to bring these Scums back to Dharma ... ISCON and Art Of Living can do a lot of help...


by this we can also neutralize the threat of Terrorism...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> I think Hindu Missionaries whould visit these camps ... try to bring these Scums back to Dharma ... ISCON and Art Of Living can do a lot of help...
> by this we can also neutralize the threat of Terrorism...


Totally agree with that but it has to be in a systematic and subtle way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Roybot said:


> Was watching NDTV news, there was an advertisement from some Ministry of Agriculture, free seed and fertilizer scheme.
> 
> The details of the scheme were written in Urdu  Not Hindu/English and Urdu, just Urdu. Like where is this country headed, even the Muslims of India can barely read Urdu, who are these Congressi scum trying to impress?


Even I saw that ADD... But only in NDTV ... and NDTV is giving showering praises for RG as his previous assumption on ISI visiting Muzzafarabad camps ... 

Did u see NDTV's FB and Twitter cover photos are of Mr. Patlu arvind Kejriwal and AAP since the election results ...








 

*Rajasthan's new chief minister Raje finds SIX MILLION abandoned bulbs ordered by last government to help woo voters... And they all have Gehlot's face on the box!*






Rajasthan's new chief minister Raje finds SIX MILLION abandoned bulbs ordered by last government to help woo voters... And they all have Gehlot's face on the box! | Mail Online


*AAP taking lessons from Ashok Gehlot*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Indian Members please go through this thread and give your opinions ----


4 ways the Congress won power through Constitutional coups-Food for thought | Pakistan Defence


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Indian members please go through this thread and give your opinions .

4 ways the Congress won power through Constitutional coups-Food for thought | Pakistan Defence


----------



## Jason bourne

Raju shetty maharastras kolhapur(swabhimaini shetkari party) MP ki party NDA me Samill.....

Breking news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

*Conversation Between a BJP supporter and a AAPtard... *

*Me* :- So if you support Kejriwal then you must be supporting his views on Batla house encounter, on autonomy to Kashmir , on Indian armed force, on vote bank politics ?

*AAPtard*:- No, I have supported him only for fighting this menace of corruption.

*Me*. So the above issues which I listed are of less importance to you than Corruption ?

*AAPtard* : No ,it must be their personal opinion about these issues, they have not mentioned any such thing in their manifesto.

*Me*. Are you saying a government is only empowered to do what it has written on their manifesto and not beyond that ? Or do you know the term "hidden agenda" ?

*AAPtard*:- No my support to them is restricted to fight corruption , that's it.

*Me*: you hire a driver for your car, and as a side business he is involved in small time robberies, would you care just for his driving skills or full BG check ?

*AAPtard* : come on yar, don't get personal

*Me *: exactly my point, you are being hypocrite in your personal and national thought process

*AAPtard* : I don't get all this politics yar, let's talk something else

*Me* : ( Sigh , need some divine intervention for this country )


AAP to seek more quota for lower castes, women: Yogendra Yadav - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Mani shankar ayyer confirms cong  app alliance for 2014


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Anyone know, from wen would the aggressive campaigning start for BJP?


----------



## Jason bourne

Cost of Mission to
Mars-450 cr Money fr
Rahul's PR-500 cr Easier to
go to Mars than enhance
dis ******'s image

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Cost of Mission to
Mars-450 cr Money fr
Rahul's PR-500 cr Easier to
go to Mars than enhance
dis ******'s image


----------



## Puchtoon

CorporateAffairs said:


> Anyone know, from wen would the aggressive campaigning start for BJP?


Post sankranti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> Cost of Mission to
> Mars-450 cr Money fr
> Rahul's PR-500 cr Easier to
> go to Mars than enhance
> dis ******'s image



*Rahul gandi the Superman soon to be on TV...*

*Japanese company Dentsu won 500 crore Congress contract for print and digital media and on television campaign for RG ...

This apart a another contract won by a American PR Burson-Marstelle to boost the image of rahul gandi on social media...*

New PR ninjas hired to bolster Rahul Gandhi's image - Hindustan Times


----------



## Indian Tiger

From next month, you will see more of Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi in the print and digital media and on television.

*In the run-up to the Lok Sabha elections due in April-May, Dentsu India, the Japanese advertising and public relations company, is preparing a massive campaign around the
concept of “empowering the common man”, which will focus on portraying Gandhi as a young, vibrant leader who will deliver on the aspirations of the common Indian.*

And Burson-Marsteller, a public relations firm, has been hired by the Congress to create a buzz around Gandhi on social media.

*Gandhi, who took the final decision to go ahead with Dentsu India (and JWT) to handle the Congress party’s Rs. 500-crore advertising contract for the elections, is taking a personal interest in the campaign’s design.*

“A team of select professionals is working on the project and Rahul Gandhi is closely involved with the creation of the short films and print ads based on him,” said a Dentsu executive on condition of anonymity as he is not authorised to speak to the media.

“Apart from economic issues such as GDP growth, inflation and job creation, the campaign will speak about the menace of corruption and actively highlight Gandhi’s strong stand on the issue,” the source added.

The agency has been told to be careful with the phrase “aam aadmi”, originally coined by the Congress, as it is now closely associated with the Aam Aadmi Party.

Officially, Dentsu remained tight-lipped about the contract. “We just cannot comment on this subject,” said Rohit Ohri, executive chairman, Dentsu India.

Burson-Marsteller, which has been hired by the Congress to revamp Gandhi’s image, is likely to handle Gandhi’s Twitter account and Facebook page. It will upload pictures of his rallies, update status messages to create interesting debates and tweet on daily developments to ensure greater visibility on social media.

“We confirm that Burson-Marsteller has been engaged to provide counsel to senior leaders of the Congress Party as part of an exercise that also involves other communications and research companies,” said Prema Sagar, founder, Genesis Burson-Marsteller, India.

When contacted, a senior Congress leader declined to comment.

New PR ninjas hired to bolster Rahul Gandhi's image - Hindustan Times


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> *Rahul gandi the Superman soon to be on TV...*
> 
> *Japanese company Dentsu won 500 crore Congress contract for print and digital media and on television campaign for RG ...
> 
> This apart a another contract won by a American PR Burson-Marstelle to boost the image of rahul gandi on social media...*
> 
> New PR ninjas hired to bolster Rahul Gandhi's image - Hindustan Times



Can u join me on whatsapp ?


----------



## Roybot

CorporateAffairs said:


> Anyone know, from wen would the aggressive campaigning start for BJP?




Probably around 18/19th Jan, right after Congress declares it PM candidate


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> Probably around 18/19th Jan, right after *Congress declares it PM candidate *



Bhai uske bad jarur hi kaha padengi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Saffron March in Kolkata ...

A much Needed one...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> *Rahul gandi the Superman soon to be on TV...*
> 
> *Japanese company Dentsu won 500 crore Congress contract for print and digital media and on television campaign for RG ...
> 
> This apart a another contract won by a American PR Burson-Marstelle to boost the image of rahul gandi on social media...*
> 
> New PR ninjas hired to bolster Rahul Gandhi's image - Hindustan Times



Image makeover has already started. Congress will go to any length to make Rahul look good & true!

We had the first taste of it today when Muzaffarnagar riot victims endorsing RG's statement about LET!


----------



## Android

Looks like BJP has really started to gain foothold in Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Nair saab said:


> And also you should have seen Yesterdays News hour with Arnab Goswami...
> 
> AAP has literally bashed by a Army Major and arnab for Prashant Bushan's comment on Kashmir... Later of even the callers said they no more practicing what they are preaching ...
> 
> AAP is loosing its sheen with in 10 days of coming in power... age age dekho kya hota haii...
> 
> *AND Breaking News...
> 
> NANA PATEKAR Joins BJP
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> film star NANA PATEKAR joined BJP today and fight election NORTH EAST MUMBAI Seet. | Frrole Mobile*



One of the best Indian film actors

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Image makeover has already started. Congress will go to any length to make Rahul look good & true!
> 
> We had the first taste of it today when Muzaffarnagar riot victims endorsing RG's statement about LET!


Jokes already trending on FB and Tweeter on this issue ...


*Cost of mission to Mars- 450 Cr INR
Money spent on Rahul's PR- 500 Cr INR

Moral: it's easier to go to Mars than enhance pappu's image!!!*
*
7 steps Dentsu will take to improve Rahul Gandhi’s image | Faking News*

*7 steps Dentsu will take to improve Rahul Gandhi’s image.*
*
*
These Faking news are so hilarious they are saying Alok nath will marry his daughter to Rahul gandi to show that he is very Sanskari...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Jokes already trending on FB and Tweeter on this issue ...
> 
> 
> *Cost of mission to Mars- 450 Cr INR
> Money spent on Rahul's PR- 500 Cr INR
> 
> Moral: it's easier to go to Mars than enhance pappu's image!!!
> 7 steps Dentsu will take to improve Rahul Gandhi’s image | Faking News*
> 
> *7 steps Dentsu will take to improve Rahul Gandhi’s image.
> *
> These Faking news are so hilarious they are saying Alok nath will marry his daughter to Rahul gandi to show that he is very Sanskari...



Wohi baat hai na @Nair saab .. Kutte ki poonch kabhi seedi hui hai kya? No matter what they do, how much they spend... Pappu will remain a Pappu!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Image makeover has already started. Congress will go to any length to make Rahul look good & true!
> 
> We had the first taste of it today when Muzaffarnagar riot victims endorsing RG's statement about LET!


Nah Delhi Police press conference differed from RG's statement. People contacted weren't riot victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nah Delhi Police press conference differed from RG's statement. People contacted weren't riot victims.


Oh OK. But media is highlighting the false news much more than the real one, then? Not good...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Android said:


> Looks like BJP has really started to gain foothold in Kerala




Should win atleast 1-2 seats and send the chinese party, cong and aapcong to the garbage!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh OK. But media is highlighting the false news much more than the real one, then? Not good...


Some BJP and SP leaders have already made statement saying "_Yuvraj ne bola tha to sach hona hi tha_"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Kejriwal asks for proof against Sheila Dixit, BJP gives CD of his own speeches*

*AK and AAP *

Kejriwal asks for proof against Sheila Dixit, BJP gives CD of his own speeches | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> Should win atleast 1-2 seats and send the chinese party, cong and aapcong to the garbage!



I hope that Shashi Taroor loses his seat this time from Thiruvananthapuram. Whenever I put on CNN-IBN...I hear this guy sh!tting through his throat by saying 'we do not want a hindu Pakistan'! What a moron...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> I hope that Shashi Taroor loses his seat this time from Thiruvananthapuram. Whenever I put on CNN-IBN...I hear this guy sh!tting through his throat by saying 'we do not want a hindu Pakistan'! What a moron...



Modi has all the wind back of him now. People know that. To win in a state like kerala. Choose specific seats with cadre and then get some good candidates. Retired IAS, IPS, civil servants, officers with a clean record and go aggressively, that should take care of chinese and cong morons!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

This is what DP said ... 





Azam Khan taking on RG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Now some Manmohan jokes ...









After retirement, Manmohan Singh to become a live statue at Madame Tussauds | My Faking News

Manmohan Singh found partying all night after announcing retirement | My Faking News


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Now some Manmohan jokes ...
> 
> After retirement, Manmohan Singh to become a live statue at Madame Tussauds | My Faking News
> 
> Manmohan Singh found partying all night after announcing retirement | My Faking News



Madame Tussauds is meant for human replica wax statues....not for robots or skeletons. He should be on display in Natural History Museum!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

CorporateAffairs said:


> Last night on prime time show.
> 
> Rajdeep to Manishankar: "do you believe that you and aap are natural allies?"
> Mani: yes, *we are one and the same. We welcome aap to UPA. we will support aap in next loksabha polls.*
> 
> Rajdeep to Rahul mehra (aap): "can u deny that you wont give or take support from congress after 2014 polls"
> *Rahul mehra: no, we cannot deny. if congress extends their support, we will accept it.*
> 
> Rajdeep to mani and Rahul: why did you guys support each other in speaker poll?
> *Mani: we are allies and hence we support each other.
> Rahul: what is ur problem if we take congress support for speaker poll?*



Please delete this Post.. This conversation never happened... We need not provide fake scripts like this.


----------



## Jayanta




----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> Please delete this Post.. This conversation never happened... We need not provide fake scripts like this.



I have viewed this conversation. plz prove it is fake.


----------



## jha

CorporateAffairs said:


> I have viewed this conversation. plz prove it is fake.



Does Arvind Kejriwal pose a real threat to Modi's prime ministerial ambition? --Videos India:IBNLive Videos

Please let us know when this conversation happened.


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Does Arvind Kejriwal pose a real threat to Modi's prime ministerial ambition? --Videos India:IBNLive Videos
> 
> Please let us know when this conversation happened.



It almost seems like Manishankar Iyer wants BJP to come to power considering the kind of "self goal" statements he keeps sprouting on TV. Patriotic in a rather weird sense...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> It almost seems like Manishankar Iyer wants BJP to come to power considering the kind of "self goal" statements he keeps sprouting on TV. Patriotic in a rather weird sense...



Manishankar Aiyer is one of many commies who despise BJP to its core. Pure hatred towards any nationalist thought. 

But yes. The way he keeps repeating the same things over and over again, he is doing a great favour to BJP. He should be brought more often to discuss these things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

[url="https://www.dropbox.com/s/lu1td0gfgz0gu8m/anandmath%20excerpt.PNG?m="]Dropbox - anandmath excerpt.PNG[/URL]
though this pic is not related to this thread but still i am posting...this is an excerpt from anandmath written by bankim chandra ...what does this mean especially highlighted part...could anyone translate in english


----------



## Nair saab

AAP office in Gaziabad vandalised over Prashant Bhushan's Kashmir remarks by Hindu Sena!!!


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> AAP office in Gaziabad vandalised over Prashant Bhushan's Kashmir remarks by Hindu Sena!!!



Aam atankavadi party ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> Does Arvind Kejriwal pose a real threat to Modi's prime ministerial ambition? --Videos India:IBNLive Videos
> Please let us know when this conversation happened.



Around half way, when Rajdeep asks, mani, will you align with AAP to stop modi. he says, yes, its natural. Our objective is one and same, to stop Modi. AAP partiscipant doesnt condem it.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Manishankar Aiyer is one of many commies who despise BJP to its core. Pure hatred towards any nationalist thought.
> 
> But yes. The way he keeps repeating the same things over and over again, he is doing a great favour to BJP. He should be brought more often to discuss these things.



I have watched this guy's interview other day on IBN with Rajdeep Sardesai. This guy is full of vile & spite towards Modi. Wonder what would he do if Modi manages to become next PM? Think he will commit suicide!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

CorporateAffairs said:


> Around half way, when Rajdeep asks, mani, will you align with AAP to stop modi. he says, yes, its natural. Our objective is one and same, to stop Modi. AAP partiscipant doesnt condem it.



Yes.. I was talking about Rahul Mehra part..


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> Around half way, when Rajdeep asks, mani, will you align with AAP to stop modi. he says, yes, its natural. Our objective is one and same, to stop Modi. AAP partiscipant doesnt condem it.



Even yesterday I heard him talking to the reporters & his claim that AAP & Congress's common goal is to see off BJP. Just goes to show.. these guys are hand in glove!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

if congress backs third front to keep bjp out of power.....it will be disastrous for India


----------



## Nair saab

One of reason for Congress strength is Paid Media ...


*Paid Media and Paid Journalist Exposed... *

*How Right wing Journalist has been Systematically removed from Media ... *


"1. *Hindustan Times – Shobhna Bhartia*, owner and editor-in-chief of Hindustan Times is a Congress MP from Rajya Sabha.

2. *Vinod Sharma*, HT Political Affairs editor, is essentially a Congress spokesman on all TV panel discussions, because once his boss’ term gets over, he will be looking out for her RS seat next

3. *Barkha Dutt and Vir Sanghvi*, famous Congress stooges (and intermediaries for UPA allies) who were exposed in the Radiagate scandal, and are virtual Congress spokespersons in their capacities as electronic media personalities, are the ones who write opinion and op-ed columns most frequently (once every week) on the editorial pages of HT. In return, Barkha and Sanghvi are rewarded with Padma Shris and other monetary compensation by the Nehru dynasty or Congress party.

4. *NDTV’s promoters are Prannoy Roy and Radhika Roy*. Radhika’s sister Brinda Karat is a famous CPM leader (well known for anti-Baba Ramdev views) and Brinda’s husband Prakash Karat is the CPM Politburo General Secretary (well known for preferring Congress over BJP). And Prannoy Roy’s first cousin is the famous far-leftist pro-Maoist-Naxalite pro-Kashmiri-terrorists “intellectual” Arundhati Suzanna Roy.

5. NDTV’s Barkha Dutt’s reality has already been exposed by me in above section.

6. *NDTV’s Sonia Singh is the wife of Uttar Pradesh Congress MP*, Union minister and ex-princely state ruler, Mr. R. P. N. Singh, who is one of the fastest rising stars in the Congress party. If you remember, Sonia Singh is a very high-profile anchor on NDTV whose pro-Congress anti-BJP bias is legendary.

7.* NDTV’s Nidhi Razdan* (high-profile anchor of Left Right Centre) is the current girlfriend of J&K CM Omar Abdullah (after Omar recently divorced his wife of several years and mother of his two children, Payal). Nidhi Razdan is also famous for her legendary pro-Congress and anti-BJP bias.

8. *CNN-IBN : Rajdeep Sardesai’s* wife and co-promoter of CNN-IBN, Sagarika Ghose, who anchors Face the Nation and is famous journalist of CNN-IBN (well, her hubby is the owner-editor-in-chief after all) are famous Congress stooges.

9. *Sagarika’s *father Bhaskar Ghose was a famous sarkari babu and was made the chief of Prasar Bharati (Doordarshan) during Indira and Rajiv regimes. Bhaskar Ghose was well-known for personal loyalty to the Nehru dynasty, and now his daughter and son-in-law are rewarded with their own channel to do Congress propaganda.

10. In fact Sagarika’s extended family even consists of her aunts Ruma Pal (former Supreme Court justice and a close friend of the Nehru family) and Arundhati Ghose (former diplomat and Indian ambassador to various countries, predictably, under Congress regimes).

11. Let’s now come to another famous CNN-IBN media personality who also writes columns frequently for Hindustan Times — *Karan Thapar*. What you may not know is that the Nehru family itself is related, through blood and marriages, to the high-profile Thapar family. India’s Army chief during the 1962 debacle against China, Gen. P. N. Thapar, is brother-in-law of Nayantara Sehgal, the daughter of Vijaylakshmi Pandit and niece of Jawaharlal Nehru. Gen. Thapar’s son is pro-Congress journalist Karan Thapar. Gen. Thapar’s sister is Romila Thapar, a famous “top” typical JNU Nehruvian communist ideologue historian, who gets to write our textbooks and pollute them with pro-Congress Marxist propaganda.

12.* The HIndu – The Worst – N. Ram*, owner and editor-in-chief (till February 2012) of The Hindu, was once a vice president of the Students Federation of India. SFI is the students’ wing of the CPM.

13. *P. Sainath of the The Hindu* (acclaimed journalist well known for his, again, unsurprisingly, typical left-wing Nehruvian communism ideology), is the nephew of Congress politician V. Shankar Giri and the grandson of V. V. Giri, ex-President of India and famous Congress politician. Giri was especially known to be one of the first few staunch loyalists of Indira, and whom Indira fielded for President elections against her own party’s Neelam Sanjeeva Reddy, and who ultimately became the cause of the first high-profile split in the Indian National Congress into Congress (O) and Congress (I) — almost all the pre-independence regional stalwarts split away to join Congress (O) or form their own state parties, and the rest including Giri (all the loyalists of the Nehru family staying on with Indira).

14. Or even what about little known *News24 Hindi* media channel? Owned by ex-journalist and editor Rajiv Shukla, famous Congress MP in Rajya Sabha, Union minister, industrialist, BCCI vice president and IPL chairman.

15. Or even what about little known *Lokmat* (and IBN Lokmat) that is Marathi newspaper (and channel) in Maharashtra? Owner and editors-in-chief are the brothers* Vijay Darda* (Congress MP) and *Rajendra Darda* (Congress MLA in Maharashtra, and minister in state govt).

16. Or even the other bigger and smaller media houses, such as The Times of India and Indian Express, where the Nehru dynasty has managed to infiltrate its loyalists such as Dileep Padgaonkar and Shekhar Gupta, who are essentially paid stooges of the Congress party.

The Congress (in fact just the one single family — the Nehru dynasty) has been in power for 56 of the last 65 years of independence. This matters a LOT. Personal relationships have been built, blackmail-worthy secrets have been spied, monumental wealth has been accumulated … all by the one single Nehru dynasty (and its family-business-cum-political-party aka Congress) that helps it maintain its tight irongrip over not just the entire Indian mainstream media, but also deep into our bureaucracy, our governmental institutions, and even our journalism and mass media colleges and grad schools.

We have probably not even scratched the surface of the network of family and personal relationships through which the Nehru dynasty has completely dominated and controlled the entire intellectual, historian and journalist landscape of India. And we haven’t even talked about the monumental wealth or the blackmailing secrets. All because the one single dynasty got to rule over India for 60 years uninterrupted. It matters a LOT.

The typical JNU Nehruvian communist left-libbers ideologues have really perpetrated some kind of stranglehold on India’s journalism, media and intellectual space.

*Almost all pro-BJP (or even centre-right ideologues) journalists have been slowly thrown out of their jobs due to pressure from the Congress and the Nehru family.*

*Even the great venerable Ramnath Goenka, frustrated and broken by repeated I-T raids and ED investigations ultimately had to fire Arun Shourie twice from the Indian Express, which was once the best Indian newspaper in the 1970s and 80s. That was the team — Goenka the owner, Shourie the editor, and S. Gurumurthy the fearless journalist, that brought political heavyweights like Indira Gandhi down on her knees and even took on corporate honchos like Dhirubhai Ambani. (Ramnath Goenka inspired the Mithun Chakraborty character and S. Gurumurthy inspired the R. Madhavan character in the Ambani biopic “Guru”.)*

But very few centre-right ideologues are left in India’s media space today, that too in minor publications like The Pioneer. Almost all the mainstream media houses have been thoroughly infiltrated and coerced into to wing the Congress’ line, sometimes just through ideology and relationships, and not even money power.

The Congress party essentially owns and controls every single mainstream media house in India, including Hindustan Times, The Times of India, NDTV, CNN-IBN, The Hindu, Tehelka, Outlook, etc"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> I hope that Shashi Taroor loses his seat this time from* Thiruvananthapuram.* Whenever I put on CNN-IBN...I hear this guy sh!tting through his throat by saying 'we do not want a hindu Pakistan'! What a moron...



And what? put a Communist back in power there?

No Thank you. Until BJP can make some headway, *Thiruvananthapuram *is a communist stronghold. I consider Sashi Tharoor a lesser evil than the communists who have managed to drive away industries.

They did tremendous work in social upliftment in kerala, I am grateful for that, but their outdated ideals fit for an agrarian society is not fit for an aspiring industrial state.


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> And what? put a Communist back in power there?
> 
> No Thank you. Until BJP can make some headway, *Thiruvananthapuram *is a communist stronghold. I consider Sashi Tharoor a lesser evil than the communists who have managed to drive away industries.
> 
> They did tremendous work in social upliftment in kerala, I am grateful for that, but their outdated ideals fit for an agrarian society is not fit for an aspiring industrial state.



Had a lot of respect for the man when he entered politics. But.. looking at him now, sounds like he too has been sucked into that quagmire of sick politics. I mean what happens to these guys? once they enter into Congress pit they suddenly become sickular flag bearers & come out with pathetic rhetoric of the kind this guy has been blurting out! Just amazes me when I see these guys turn into Mr Bean from Shaktiman!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> Had a lot of respect for the man when he entered politics. *But.. looking at him now, sounds like he too has been sucked into that quagmire of sick politics*. I mean what happens to these guys? once they enter into Congress pit they suddenly become sickular flag bearers & come out with pathetic rhetoric of the kind this guy has been blurting out! Just amazes me when I see these guys turn into Mr Bean from Shaktiman!



It is what is called being a team player. Unfortunately party politics is just that, a sports team. Many athletes rarely talk smack about the team even when they suck.

So Sashi Tharoor is in the unenviable position of defending pretty much one f the most inept Regimes in Indian history (this is actually no exaggeration).

You have, as a congress candidate for PM a Man with no experience what so ever. The time for idea Men are over. What we need are administrators in the mould of Modis and Chauhans who are efficent administrators with a work ethic.

India is on shambles because of poor infrastructure.

We need a manager at the Helm.

Unfortunately we also need good 10 to 15 chief ministers. If there is one common commodity in Indian polity, it is incompetence

@JanjaWeed you also have to remeber that Keralites saw someting in him. The Thiruvananthapuram seat he contested in was considered a safe communist seat with a strong Communist candidate.

I think the reaction from malayalis is more mixed, But I do want him to succeed still, he has the right ideas for kerala, in terms of the economy.

It's just that the things he has to say is hampered by having to play ball with Congress. 

That is what I think anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

With almost 100 days left for election, has BJP any chance in Kerala..? honest opinions please...


----------



## kurup

jha said:


> With almost 100 days left for election, has BJP any chance in Kerala..? honest opinions please...



There is a large polarisation within the state . Whether BJP will be able to capitalise it is another question .

Can't rule out anything . If they play the cards right , they can bag one or two seats .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

lol.....



jha said:


> With almost 100 days left for election, has BJP any chance in Kerala..? honest opinions please...




Supporters have increased by quiet a lot here..... everyone i ask will vote for BJP as far as i know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

*Dr. HarshVardhan in Camps of Hindus from Pakistan ...*

He know's the media wont ever come here Because this is no Muzzaffar Nagar Muslim Camp... on the contrary would be criticized for being communal ... by AAP, Congress and Media...

Still doesn't stops him from meeting and helping these Poor Souls...










*Dr.Raman Singh has started first of its kind Corruption help line number in the state but where is the Media...*








*All most in all Functions and Rallies of the BJP ... every BJP Leader sit and Dine like a common man among common men and women ... with no special attention ... But they never get media attention ... apart for being Communal ... *








Ravi Shankar Prasad in left from Last, Sushma Swaraj in right most Rajnath singh next to her and Vijay Manhotra in center...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

*23 years on still a refugee in their own country... But still wont ever question their Motherland ... wont collaborate with any foreign secret service agency to hurt the country and are ever ready to live and die for the country ...


No tears for people living in Refugee camps for 23 years but rivers of tears for people living in camps for just 3 months...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Pakistani Hindus Burn Effigies of Kejriwal, Sisodia*


*Pakistani Hindus Burn Effigies of Kejriwal, Sisodia -The New Indian Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

unconfirmed news Virendra shehwag , nana pateker , akshay kumar , sunny deol 

Joins bjp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> unconfirmed news Virendra shehwag , nana pateker , akshay kumar , sunny deol
> 
> Joins bjp


Garam Dharam was a MP or MLA from BJP so I won't be surprised if Sunny joins BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> Garam Dharam was a MP or MLA from BJP so I won't be surprised if Sunny joins BJP.




बीजेपी के टिकट पर फिल्म
अभिनेता अक्षय
कुमार चांदनी चौक से कपिल सिब्बल के
खिलाफ
जबकि सन्नी देओल अकाली दल के टिकट
पर लुधियाना से मनीष तिवारी के खिलाफ
लोकसभा चुनाव लड़ेंगे।
नाना पाटेकर- उत्तर मध्य मुंबई
विनोद खन्ना- गुरुदासपुर (पंजाब)
अक्षय कुमार- चांदनी चौक (दिल्ली)
सन्नी देओल- लुधियाना (पंजाब)
हेमा मालिनी- मथुरा (यूपी)
सौरव गांगुली- कोलकाता (संभवतः)
वीरेंद्र सहवाग - रोहतक (संभवतः)
प्रीती जिंटा - शिमला (संभवतः)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> unconfirmed news Virendra shehwag , nana pateker , akshay kumar , sunny deol
> 
> Joins bjp



nana patekar is confirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> बीजेपी के टिकट पर फिल्म
> अभिनेता अक्षय
> कुमार चांदनी चौक से कपिल सिब्बल के
> खिलाफ
> जबकि सन्नी देओल अकाली दल के टिकट
> पर लुधियाना से मनीष तिवारी के खिलाफ
> लोकसभा चुनाव लड़ेंगे।
> नाना पाटेकर- उत्तर मध्य मुंबई
> विनोद खन्ना- गुरुदासपुर (पंजाब)
> अक्षय कुमार- चांदनी चौक (दिल्ली)
> सन्नी देओल- लुधियाना (पंजाब)
> हेमा मालिनी- मथुरा (यूपी)
> सौरव गांगुली- कोलकाता (संभवतः)
> वीरेंद्र सहवाग - रोहतक (संभवतः)
> प्रीती जिंटा - शिमला (संभवतः)




Akshay Kumar and SUnny Deol confirmed..? Gayi 2 seat Congress ke haath se..

Sunny Deol may join Akali and contest but I am not sure about Akshay Kumar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*A 'Goddess Sonia' temple: Congress *









A 'Goddess Sonia' temple: Congress legislator's thank-you for Telangana decision | NDTV.com


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Sonia Gandhi faked her degree. Allegedly she made a false affidavit that she had a diploma from Cambridge University whereas she learnt English from a “teaching shop” called Lennox School (now defunct) in Cambridge town.






*What the media will never tell you about..*








*But what will they show you 24/7...*

*Delhi: Arvind Kejriwal announces anti-corruption helpline*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Prominent personalities who joined BJP in recent times.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Abolish all direct and indirect taxes, both on individuals and corporations, replace it with a universal Bank Transaction Tax.*



A big idea has at last been mooted — abolish all direct and indirect taxes, both on individuals and corporations, it says, and replace it with a universal Bank Transaction Tax.

T*hat bank transactions currently account for just 20 per cent of the tota*l, actually tells you the size of the black economy. *A two per cent transaction tax on this lot alone could yield more money than the maze of direct and indirect taxes put together*. But, the embrace of this bold new idea needs to be just so, dramatically clear-cut. No timid tweaking and tinkering with the tax and exemption rates will suffice. That will emasculate it and render it useless in electoral terms.

This ‘abolish-all-taxes’ proposal, being considered by the BJP at present,* is brilliant in its simplicity and can, at one stroke*, reduce the black economy both substantially and voluntarily, provide a major fillip to business, industry and employment, reduce prices and inflation, boost GDP, encourage fresh investment from abroad, and encourage the trillions of dollars in black money stashed abroad to return on its own.

*It will also cut reams of red-tape*, and necessitate the re-deployment of armies of Government employees into more productive functions. More and more economists in India are coming around to backing this idea, and several have swiftly laid out very attractive illustrative scenarios on its efficacy going forward.

America too is coincidentally looking at calls to abolish corporate taxes in order to stimulate industrial investment and consequent job generation. It too has a marginal tax rate of about 35 per cent for companies that, with the availing of exemptions and incentives, can be brought down to 23 per cent or sometimes less, very much as in India. And Indian industry, for different reasons, is falling behind every day because of lack of fresh investment, modernisation, and of course, the recessionary conditions presently.

The Congress has tried to play to the gallery to the hilt with its own big ideas, namely the food Bill and the land Bill, in addition to its many extant welfare schemes, even though they are a big burden on the exchequer. Its aam aadmi plank may have been hijacked by its junior partner, but the Congress has moved fast to keep the Aam Aadmi Party within its own fold going forward. The AAP, beholden and subsumed by the Congress, means that whatever seats it wins at the general election, will be used to back the UPA.

There’s also the wholly curious but noisy anti-corruption crusade, with everyone, in the Congress, the BJP and the AAP sounding bugles about it. The middle class loves to fantasise about a corruption-free polity but there is no magic wand available to bring it about. The yearning for it is both sweet and a little absurd at the same time, not because it is not a laudable objective, but because corruption is more of a demand and supply issue than a legislative matter.

Mr Arvind Kejriwal of the AAP is sure to choke on his anti-corruption promises, sooner rather than later, as he is buried under an unmanageable avalanche of corruption under his very nose in the Delhi Government. The Delhi Jal Board stings by Headlines Today are just one little sample of what he has to deal with.

It is not as if nothing will be achieved, but it is going to be a long and winding road to the finish line. Even in totalitarian China, where corrupt people are frequently shot, corruption has grown apace with its development.

Besides, a thousand Lokpals can’t make India corruption-free, no matter how many people they prosecute. And there is the nagging feeling about the integrity of such Lokpals themselves, given their temptations. The Indian judiciary, right up to the top, sadly, has its own corruption problems too.

The very laws, too many of them, full of discretionary powers, create convenient bottle-necks to exploit. They are the root cause why someone in power can demand and extract a bribe. That, and the fact that our extremely over-burdened and slow judicial process has practically made it impossible to receive justice. The lack of accountability that comes from permanent Government jobs and a closed club of elected politicians also makes things difficult. The public, therefore, would do better to demand growth and progress and let prosperity reduce the need to be corrupt. Cutting down, rationalising, and modernising our tangled jungle of laws, while increasing the size of the judiciary could also help.

BJP’s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, in scores of very well attended rallies, has tirelessly pointed out the shortcomings of the Congress regime, its ineptitude, its failures on the security and economic fronts, its cynical vote-bank politics, the immaturity of its ‘Sahebzada’, its corrupt ways, and so on. But all this is essentially negative in character, as negative as the Congress constantly harping on the BJP’s alleged communalism.

Still, Mr Modi’s efforts have produced spectacular results, combined with those of the two incumbent BJP Chief Ministers and a former Chief Minister as challenger.

The Congress is down but far from out. It is working hard to keep the NDA, and Mr Modi, out of power at any cost, by either positioning itself at the head or at the tail of a coalition, no matter how few seats it is able to bag by itself. Its recent propping up of the AAP in the Delhi Vidhan Sabha clearly spells out its survival strategy. The articulate, if untried, AAP is expected to nevertheless cut into the urban vote with its high-profile rhetoric against corruption and its passion for populist freebies. The restive regional parties have several prime ministerial aspirants of their own, and are chafing at the bit to form a front for the Congress to back-stop.

The BJP, always in difficulty when it comes to allies because of its perceived, *if false, anti-minority stance*, is looking at the rivalries between the regional parties, such as that between the DMK and the AIADMK, to secure its post-poll numbers.

But, all analysts agree that the party will find it difficult to form a Government if it does not win over 200 seats on its own. Particularly, given the current mood of the regional parties, who want to run the Government themselves this time. *So, it needs to do something urgently to bring in the surge in popular support. Eliminating taxes could be this catalyst, to win the election, cut the generation of black money, and unleash the development potential of the country.*


----------



## kbd-raaf

^ Can somebody explain how this Bank Transaction Tax is superior to the usual income tax system that is currently present?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ Can somebody explain how this Bank Transaction Tax is superior to the usual income tax system that is currently present?



My houselord earns around 12Lakhs a month on rents, but never pays a a rupee for tax. Becoz rents are never shown as a transaction. he escapes tax.

But, he need to do a bank transaction with that black money, he cannot keep in his home. While transacting, he'd be levid tax depending on his trasnaction.
(my understanding). Please correct me if wrong.


----------



## MST

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ Can somebody explain how this Bank Transaction Tax is superior to the usual income tax system that is currently present?



I think it makes more sense when very limited number of people pay income taxes. These are all fixed salary service people (govt, private, army). By taxing bank transactions we also tax many wealthy businessmen, farmers (there filthy rich farmers in this country who pay zero tax - no one talks about them). Since they can't hide their expense even they can manupulate their income. 

I think it makes a lot of sense. E.g. poor who have expenses less than 5 Lakhs per annum won't get taxed but then tax those who expense more than that.


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ Can somebody explain how this Bank Transaction Tax is superior to the usual income tax system that is currently present?




Can India do away with income tax? - NDTVProfit.com

Meanwhile Medha Patkar joins the Aam Maowadi Party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

@Roybot @MST @CorporateAffairs

If there's one thing I have utter faith in, it is the ability of humans to game just about any system. Something which is even more explicit in India.

Aren't most transactions in India done through the cash medium? How are they going to account for that?

Mmm, I'm a staunch Modi (not BJP) supporter, but I think this has to be thought out a little more.


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> @Roybot @MST @CorporateAffairs
> 
> If there's one thing I have utter faith in, it is the ability of humans to game just about any system. Something which is even more explicit in India.
> 
> Aren't most transactions in India done through the cash medium? How are they going to account for that?
> 
> Mmm, I'm a staunch Modi (not BJP) supporter, but I think this has to be thought out a little more.




Yes of course, don't expect it to be implemented straight away. I think BJP is planning to include it in its 2025 Vision document, so we are talking ten years down the line.

As for most transactions in India being in cash, I think that can be curbed. Like someone was suggesting banning 500 and 1000 Rupee notes, and any purchase over 1000 can only be made by card and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

*Rich Kerala Christians praise Narendra Modi as he gets Orthodox Seminary support*

KOCHI: Narendra Modi, the Prime Ministerial candidate of the Bharatiya Janatha Party (BJP), and his policies seem to have made a positive impact on the richer sections of Kerala's Christians.

For a second time in the last two weeks, two smaller Christian denominations, dominated by businessmen and professionals, have made statements in support ofNarendra Modi and his work in Gujarat.

Shri UVV Krishnam Raju joined BJP in presence of BJP National President, Shri Rajnath Singh in Hyderabad on January 08, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Mandal Commission is Back with AAP & V.P.Singh as Arvind Kejriwal...*

A person who himself has studies outside his state ... Is this not Raj Thakrey style politics now AAP is playing where is the Media Hulla Gulla!!! 




Govt plans 90% reservation in DU for Delhi students - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

kbd-raaf said:


> @Roybot @MST @CorporateAffairs
> 
> If there's one thing I have utter faith in, it is the ability of humans to game just about any system. Something which is even more explicit in India.
> 
> Aren't most transactions in India done through the cash medium? How are they going to account for that?
> 
> Mmm, I'm a staunch Modi (not BJP) supporter, but I think this has to be thought out a little more.



Modi has appointed a committe on this desicion. It will take a couple of months time to work this out. The panel is also taking support of NGOs on this.

Yes, I agree that most transactions in India are through cash. Especially in rural India.

There is one more move from BJP side to club Voter ID, PAN card, AADHAR, UID, DL, and any other card into one INDIAN card (also under study).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Dont make FUN of AAP, I will never accept:: Congress (Jairam Ramesh)*

Union minister Jairam Ramesh on Wednesday asked the political class not to make fun of Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) and warned them that the newbie can take on Modi and BJP.

"We cannot ignore Aam Aadmi Party... Because what they are agitating about-- corruption, austerity in politics (*what austerity? taking 20Lakhs + premium MUVs?*), simplicity in politics-- these are legitimate values," the Rural Development Minister said.

"Today Congress party is thinking about AAP. *But the BJP is AAPs main enemy*. Prakash Karat is saying we are the Aam Aadmi Party. If Badals (in Punjab) don't mend their ways with BJP, then *Congress, AAP, Left* will take on Akali Dal. *AAP is like Dashavatar*. In different states it can have different avatars," said Mr Ramesh, who is also a key Congress strategist.

*"Don't make fun of them, I can never accept, Mr Ramesh said.*

In an apparent reference to the Congress' defeat mainly at the hands of AAP in the Delhi Assembly polls, he said, "If we had brought Lokpal Bill two years ago, we wouldn't have been facing the problems we are."

"I am not sure whether they will be able to run a government. But they have changed the political discourse in our country. And they have created a space for people who cannot come into established political parties to join politics," he said.

*Will definitely consider extending support to AAP led govt at center.*

*Later in the day, Congress distanced itself from Ramesh's remarks. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

MUMBAI: It is rare for an established political party to accord the status of a game changer to a new partner, but BJP leaders insist that the Swabhimani Shetkari Sanghatana (SSS), their new ally, can change the BJP-Shiv Sena alliance's fortunes in over a dozen Lok Sabha constituencies in Maharashtra. 

Sanghatana president Raju Shetti has clearly come a long way from being a humble Jain farmer to becoming a strong challenger to Nationalist Congress Party chief Sharad Pawar in his bas .. 

Read more at:
BJP-Shiv Sena may reap benefits of Raju Shetti's hold among farmers with alliance - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP will fight the lok sabha election in UP for all 80 seats : Amit Shah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Why is this thread still running?


----------



## Nair saab

*Former Army Chief VK Singh to join BJP before 2014 Lok Sabha polls... TIMES NOW
*
*
Chetan Bhagat also to join BJP before election ... sources ( unconfirmed) He is vocal supporter of Gujarat model of governance ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why is this thread still running?




Because this is BJP's thread not congress  congress should close every thing now ...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> *Former Army Chief VK Singh to join BJP before 2014 Lok Sabha polls... TIMES NOW
> 
> Chetan Bhagat also to join BJP before election ... sources ( unconfirmed) He is vocal supporter of Gujarat model of governance ...*



Why is this thread still running Nair Saabji?



Jason bourne said:


> Because this is BJP's thread not congress  congress should close every thing now ...



BJP is finished. Congress will survive thorugh AAP


----------



## Jason bourne

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why is this thread still running Nair Saabji?
> 
> 
> 
> BJP is finished. Congress will survive thorugh AAP




Lols hahahahaha now a true congress supporter mindless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why is this thread still running Nair Saabji?


For task of educating Congress retards like u... a impossible task... yet we will give it a shot...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

If I am not wrong Paresh Rawal is also a member of BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> For task of educating Congress retards like u... a impossible task... yet we will give it a shot...



Tch tech...temper temper...I agree that modi is basically being booted out of everywhere but Nair Saabji, in politics you have to be honest and accept ground realities!


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> For task of educating Congress retards like u... a impossible task... yet we will give it a shot...



Hahahahaha  check your FB account have sended u reqwest


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Jason bourne said:


> Lols hahahahaha now a true congress supporter mindless



It takes one to be enormously naive to deny the wisdom I have stated.


----------



## Star Wars

I have a feeling that AAP will eat into Congress's Votes as both seem to be following the same appeasement policies , in the end we might end up seeing Congress turning out to be too insignificant to form any kind of governance ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Guynextdoor2 said:


> It takes one to be enormously naive to deny the wisdom I have stated.



U might call it wisdom but for people it's ignorance ... NAMO's vote fixed before AAP comes into play AAP will get votes of people who are not going to vote NAMO anyway or undecided modi has gathered enough voters before aap comes into play that he can form govt...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> Hahahahaha  check your FB account have sended u reqwest


??? I didnt get any... FR in FB


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> ??? I didnt get any... FR in FB



Gimme your ID!! I'll send you request too!!!



Jason bourne said:


> U might call it wisdom but for people it's ignorance ... NAMO's vote fixed before AAP comes into play AAP will get votes of people who are not going to vote NAMO anyway or undecided modi has gathered enough voters before aap comes into play that he can form govt...



Yeah...sure....


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Actually after AAP 'won' Delhi - they had a chance of stealing substantial BJP votes. But then Prashant, Kumar and co are coming in fast to sink their own boat. A considerable amount of goodwill generated is thus lost. Still some pseudo intellectual class are swaying to AAP from BJP... but the trend has slowed down. The Kashmir/Muharram etc remarks have not gone down well. Besides the corruption charges against the previous Govt have also not been put up. So now AAP can cut Congress votes more than that of BJP. This trend will strengthen with time - provided Bhushan and Co continue their charade.


----------



## Nair saab

RSS has pulled up BJP... questioning why the campaigning suddenly slowed down... asked BJP to prepare multiple front to counter AAP... 

RSS to appoint carders to directly monitor BJP campaign in UP after Amint Shah's request ...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> RSS has pulled up BJP... questioning why the campaigning suddenly slowed down... asked BJP to prepare multiple front to counter AAP...
> 
> RSS to appoint carders to directly monitor BJP campaign in UP after Amint Shah's request ...



I don;t think campaign slowed down....it's primarily, no one cares anymore


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> RSS has pulled up BJP... questioning why the campaigning suddenly slowed down... asked BJP to prepare multiple front to counter AAP...
> 
> RSS to appoint carders to directly monitor BJP campaign in UP after Amint Shah's request ...



This silence was necessary for the coming blitzkrieg.. Cadre needed some time for themselves before the "antim bigul"... 

BTW am not hearing much about RSS in Bhojpur ( Bihar-UP border ) region..? any particular reason..? They need to be in full form this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> RSS has pulled up BJP... questioning why the campaigning suddenly slowed down... asked BJP to prepare multiple front to counter AAP...
> 
> RSS to appoint carders to directly monitor BJP campaign in UP after Amint Shah's request ...



BJP had a proper blitz just before the state elections... & it paid good dividends. Go slow for now.. & peak at the right time just before elections!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> BJP had a proper blitz just before the state elections... & it paid good dividends. Go slow for now.. & peak at the right time just before elections!



Endless theories.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Endless theories.



Atleast it works. What's Pappu's theory then? How's everything going in that front?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Atleast it works. What's Pappu's theory then? How's everything going in that front?



Lemme get this then...modi's been blasting, then he takes a break at a time when AAP rises unctrollably to challenge him everywhere so that he can make some comeback sometime ';later'. This damage is permanent. Nothing can turn things back. In the meantime they decide not to make use of their win in Chattisgarh, MP etc. - they just let it lie there until the window for exploiting them passes on----and all this is a part of a plan? 

And Pappu's plan is actually very clear if you use those gray cells.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Lemme get this then...modi's been blasting, then he takes a break at a time when AAP rises unctrollably to challenge him everywhere so that he can make some comeback sometime ';later'. This damage is permanent. Nothing can turn things back. In the meantime they decide not to make use of their win in Chattisgarh, MP etc. - they just let it lie there until the window for exploiting them passes on----and all this is a part of a plan?
> 
> And Pappu's plan is actually very clear if you use those gray cells.


What a pathetic glory hunter you are 
I have to commend your audacity to display your utter nonsense here once again. BJP & Modi were doing well even before AAP came into limelight. You were cheerleading for Pappu then & you got put on your place good & proper on 8th Dec. Din't you go hiding for a week then before coming back as a cheergirl for AAP now? We are going to be still here...& will you be after General election.. or go back to hiding once again as you did last time?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Veteran Telugu actor Krishnam Raju returns to BJP - India TV News | Breaking News | Latest News

BJP really has chance to increase their vote share in South India this time way to go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Yes it has happened ...

*Kiren Bedi has openly Supported Modiji in Times now debate today...* 

*And Said she backs him for PM's post...*

*she even criticized Arvind for going National ...*

Arnab Gosami said that there is clear divide in Team Anna from middle as she has information that V.K Singh is to join BJP just before election...

*By the Body gestures of Kiren Bedi I think eve Anna is supporting BJP... *



JanjaWeed said:


> BJP had a proper blitz just before the state elections... & it paid good dividends. Go slow for now.. & peak at the right time just before elections!


Even I think so... for now they are just using the Social networking to make ground against AAP...

And just before the election they would bring people like Kiren Bedi, Chetan Bhagat , V.K Singh sir etc ... along with some film stars to BJP... they are kept in reserve for now...


I think in the end Anna would make some Pro-Modi comment and there it goes for AAP...

Along with a Blitz Krieg of Modi Campaign... to the Length and Breath of the Country with huge Co-Operate Funding... 

BJP* 272+ , INC 85, AAP 11

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fawkes

JanjaWeed said:


> What a pathetic glory hunter you are
> I have to commend your audacity to display your utter nonsense here once again. BJP & Modi were doing well even before AAP came into limelight. You were cheerleading for Pappu then & you got put on your place good & proper on 8th Dec. Din't you go hiding for a week then before coming back as a cheergirl for AAP now? We are going to be still here...& will you be after General election.. or go back to hiding once again as you did last time?


I think its time we should ignore these people. 
Jab bahar koi bhav nahi deta, yaha aake chutiyapanti karte hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jayanta

Please listen to this once...I bet you will like it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Vote for MODI in CNNIBN ...


Poll: Whom do you want as the next Prime Minister of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fawkes

Nair saab said:


> Vote for MODI in CNNIBN ...
> 
> 
> Poll: Whom do you want as the next Prime Minister of India?


Already voted. He is ahead with 70%+ votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> Vote for MODI in CNNIBN ...
> 
> 
> Poll: Whom do you want as the next Prime Minister of India?




The upcoming Lok Sabha elections will not only be a battle between different parties but also between their official or apparent prime ministerial candidates. Of the three faces from two national parties - Congress and BJP - and debutant Aam Aadmi Party whom do you want to see as the next Prime Minister of India - Arvind Kejriwal or Narendra Modi or Rahul Gandhi? Vote for your PM choice.


Thank you for voting!
Arvind Kejriwal 24.48%

Narendra Modi 71.16%

Rahul Gandhi 3.29%

Other: 1.06%

For me it's India First! Stable,Well Governed,Administered,Accountable and Inclusive.As a an independent voter,my vote is for NaMo : kiran bedi

Any one of us who wants a scam free country cannot vote back Congress!India needs stability and experienced hands to provide for all! : kiran bedi 

tweeter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> The upcoming Lok Sabha elections will not only be a battle between different parties but also between their official or apparent prime ministerial candidates. Of the three faces from two national parties - Congress and BJP - and debutant Aam Aadmi Party whom do you want to see as the next Prime Minister of India - Arvind Kejriwal or Narendra Modi or Rahul Gandhi? Vote for your PM choice.
> 
> 
> Thank you for voting!
> Arvind Kejriwal 24.48%
> 
> Narendra Modi 71.16%
> 
> Rahul Gandhi 3.29%
> 
> Other: 1.06%


Lol...that's not looking good for Pappu and his pankhas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> The upcoming Lok Sabha elections will not only be a battle between different parties but also between their official or apparent prime ministerial candidates. Of the three faces from two national parties - Congress and BJP - and debutant Aam Aadmi Party whom do you want to see as the next Prime Minister of India - Arvind Kejriwal or Narendra Modi or Rahul Gandhi? Vote for your PM choice.
> 
> 
> Thank you for voting!
> Arvind Kejriwal 24.48%
> 
> Narendra Modi 71.16%
> 
> Rahul Gandhi 3.29%
> 
> Other: 1.06%
> 
> For me it's India First! Stable,Well Governed,Administered,Accountable and Inclusive.As a an independent voter,my vote is for NaMo : kiran bedi
> 
> Any one of us who wants a scam free country cannot vote back Congress!India needs stability and experienced hands to provide for all! : kiran bedi
> 
> tweeter



this could easily be forged as they are not showing the number of voters ...



JanjaWeed said:


> Lol...that's not looking good for Pappu and his pankhas.



even that could be the PR agency which congy's spent 500cr. to boost his image ...

wierd....those numbers don't even add up to 100% ...its a all a way to put Kejrival against MOdi...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

*OWned by Rajat Sharma !!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Prashant Bhushan prefers Rahul Gandhi as PM: It's expected, isn't it?

Former Union minister and noted journalist Ram Jethmalani on Tuesday tweeted that senior Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Prashant Bhushan told him that he preferred Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi as the future prime minister of India over BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. Jethmalani also said that AAP leader and Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal didn't deny what Bhushan had said. He also sought a reply from Kejriwal on the matter in another tweet.

Read more at: Prashant Bhushan prefers Rahul Gandhi as PM: It's expected, isn't it? - News Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Prashant Bhushan prefers Rahul Gandhi as PM: It's expected, isn't it?
> 
> Former Union minister and noted journalist Ram Jethmalani on Tuesday tweeted that senior Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Prashant Bhushan told him that he preferred Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi as the future prime minister of India over BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. Jethmalani also said that AAP leader and Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal didn't deny what Bhushan had said. He also sought a reply from Kejriwal on the matter in another tweet.
> 
> Read more at: Prashant Bhushan prefers Rahul Gandhi as PM: It's expected, isn't it? - News Oneindia


chor chor mausere bhai! it's no surprise that one anti-national prefers another!


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> What a pathetic glory hunter you are
> I have to commend your audacity to display your utter nonsense here once again. BJP & Modi were doing well even before AAP came into limelight. You were cheerleading for Pappu then & you got put on your place good & proper on 8th Dec. Din't you go hiding for a week then before coming back as a cheergirl for AAP now? We are going to be still here...& will you be after General election.. or go back to hiding once again as you did last time?



You think so? Naive and silly person. Congress know it'll lose to BJP. So the big story of 2014 is how they went all out to accomodate and promote AAP. The rest of your vomit is idiotic tripe. As usual nothing except commonplace platitudes.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You think so? Naive and silly person. Congress know it'll lose to BJP. So the big story of 2014 is how they went all out to accomodate and promote AAP. The rest of your vomit is idiotic tripe. As usual nothing except commonplace platitudes.



Stop being an idiot & smell the coffee. If it's having to hitch hike on back of AAP, it means Pappu & congress is becoming insignificant in Indian politics. Who's full time bitch are you going to be then? AAP?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoUS

Jason bourne said:


> The upcoming Lok Sabha elections will not only be a battle between different parties but also between their official or apparent prime ministerial candidates. Of the three faces from two national parties - Congress and BJP - and debutant Aam Aadmi Party whom do you want to see as the next Prime Minister of India - Arvind Kejriwal or Narendra Modi or Rahul Gandhi? Vote for your PM choice.
> 
> 
> Thank you for voting!
> Arvind Kejriwal 24.48%
> 
> Narendra Modi 71.16%
> 
> Rahul Gandhi 3.29%
> 
> Other: 1.06%
> 
> For me it's India First! Stable,Well Governed,Administered,Accountable and Inclusive.As a an independent voter,my vote is for NaMo : kiran bedi
> 
> Any one of us who wants a scam free country cannot vote back Congress!India needs stability and experienced hands to provide for all! : kiran bedi
> 
> tweeter


Pappu got only 3% vote seem like MMS decision on supporting him for PM is not much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> With almost 100 days left for election, *has BJP any chance in Kerala..? honest opinions please..*.



Honest opinion 

Come back after 30 years, maybe then BJP will have 5 or 6 seats.

In my personal opinion, they should take a more pro business line. Point out how Communists have driven away businesses and is responsible for unemployment.

And not engage in silliness like love Jihad 

That is just silly

IMO, a third party advocating a more capitalist, Industry driven economy will be good.

It needs to stay away from 'social' issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Stop being an idiot & smell the coffee. If it's having to hitch hike on back of AAP, it means Pappu & congress is becoming insignificant in Indian politics. Who's full time bitch are you going to be then? AAP?



You're an IDIOT Faggot. You think the Congress can't see what even some random clown like you can see? That modi had devestated their chances? Their job right now is not to make a rush for power, but to remain relevant- that's why Jan Lokpal bill was passed to the satisfaction of Anna Hazare, acceoting terms they hadn't for years. You know nothing, but that doesn't stop you from typing endlessly on stuff no one even wants your opinion on. What are you doing here anyway? This thread is only for Indians.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're an IDIOT Faggot. You think the Congress can't see what even some random clown like you can see? That modi had devestated their chances? Their job right now is not to make a rush for power, but to remain relevant- that's why Jan Lokpal bill was passed to the satisfaction of Anna Hazare, acceoting terms they hadn't for years. You know nothing, but that doesn't stop you from typing endlessly on stuff no one even wants your opinion on. What are you doing here anyway? This thread is only for Indians.


wow... bitch got hurt! 
Weren't you the one who was jizzin in your pants before the state elections... & ran away with your tail between your legs after the results? Ya...your analysis is as good as your loyalties...never in one place...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kbd-raaf

I honestly have a feeling @Guynextdoor2 is just a massive troll. Here to cause major heartburn to us short, dark, low IQ (a new addition), rice eating Hindus.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... bitch got hurt!
> Aren't you the one who was jizzin in your pants before the state elections... & ran away with your tail between your legs after the results? Ya...your analysis is as good as your loyalties. Never in one place...


 
Faggot came back for a whooping. Why do you come here anyway- you're not an Indian so this thread is not for you. You really know nothing do you?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... bitch got hurt!
> Weren't you the one who was jizzin in your pants before the state elections... & ran away with your tail between your legs after the results? Ya...your analysis is as good as your loyalties...never in one place...


Kyon ungli karte ho ... he might enjoy the tickling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Faggot came back for a whooping. Why do you come here anyway- you're not an Indian so this thread is not for you. You really know nothing do you?



Shut up bitch. I'm more welcome here than you ever are. Din't you get kicked out of this forum for good before.... now you are shamelessly back with another ID? & you have the audacity to question other's presence? warrewaa..... meri billi mennu meow



ranjeet said:


> Kyon ungli karte ho ... he might enjoy the tickling


Arre.. kanjri woh! Aadat ho gayi usko mere se unglia karwane ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Kyon ungli karte ho ... he might enjoy the tickling


 You didn't notice I keep pushing him on one point. I sensed his reaction the first time itself. He doesn't have an Indian passport anymore....



JanjaWeed said:


> Shut up bitch. I'm more welcome here than you ever are. Din't you get kicked out of this forum for good before.... now you are shamelessly back with another ID? & you have the audacity to question other's presence? warrewaa..... meri billi mennu meow
> 
> 
> Arre.. kanjri woh! Aadat ho gayi usko mere se unglia karwane ki


 
Hey faggot....you're an Indian...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You didn't notice I keep pushing him on one point. I sensed his reaction the first time itself. He doesn't have an Indian passport anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey faggot....you're an Indian...



Shut up bitch... I'm more Indian than you ever will be! btw... why are you here again even though you got kicked out of this forum once?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Shut up bitch... I'm more Indian than you ever will be! btw... why are you here again even though you got kicked out of this forum once?


 
You're not an Indian fa**ot....


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> I honestly have a feeling @Guynextdoor2 is just a massive troll. Here to cause major heartburn to us short, dark,* low IQ *(a new addition), rice eating Hindus.



stop that 

That is one of the most unimaginative insults. Hardly surprising it comes from the worker drone Chinese bloggers here.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're not an Indian fa**ot....



you are right... I'm not! Only you are an India faggot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> you are right... I'm not! Only you are an India faggot!


 
Fag....why don't you restrict yourself to the threads of your contry...dailyfail etc.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> stop that
> 
> That is one of the most unimaginative insults. Hardly surprising it comes from the worker drone Chinese bloggers here.



It's only insulting if you take it as such. I know and you know, that the only people who have a low IQ are the ones that spout such diatribe. Also, you're up early.


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> you are right... I'm not! Only you are an India faggot!



You are over in Britian colonising the colonisers right?

I salute your patriotism sir! 



kbd-raaf said:


> It's only insulting if you take it as such. I know and you know, that the only people who have a low IQ are the ones that spout such diatribe.* Also, you're up early*.



It's about 10 A.M. here

 I couldn't go to sleep yesterday for some reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Fag....why don't you restrict yourself to the threads of your contry...dailyfail etc.



shut up bitch. I will come to any thread you are on & spank you whenever I see you spreading your nonsense & try bullying others!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> shut up bitch. I will come to any thread you are on & spank you whenever I see you spreading your nonsense & try bullying others!


 
So you agree being bullied fag...but that's coz you're in threads where you don't belong


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> You are over in Britian colonising the colonisers right?
> 
> I salute your patriotism sir!
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 10 A.M. here
> 
> I couldn't go to sleep yesterday for some reason.



Oh, I thought NZ was two hours ahead of us. 

I fell asleep at 7 in the evening, woke up at 3. All hail dat sleeping pattern.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So you agree being bullied fag...but that's coz you're in threads where you don't belong



Don't flatter yourself! I said I will hunt you down in any thread you are & spank you whenever you try bullying others.. you bitch!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> I said I will hunt you down in any thread you are & spank you whenever you try bullying others.. you bitch!


 
Easier for you to stay away from Indian threads than be bullied by me there f**


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't flatter yourself! I said I will hunt you down in any thread you are & *spank you* whenever you try bullying others.. you bitch!



Hey now.

Let's keep things sexual off the forums gentlemen.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Easier for you to stay away from Indian threads than be bullied by me there f**



You are my bitch! you should know that by now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> You are my bitch! you should know that by now


 
You're not an Indian. Leave.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're not an Indian. Leave.



Not without you bitch!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Not without you bitch!


 
You're not an Indian...this discussion is not for you


----------



## Chronos

@JanjaWeed @Guynextdoor2 

Guys, you might wanna stop before you get reported?

Let's keep thing on topic please.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're not an Indian...this discussion is not for you



But you are still my bitch though!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ravi Nair said:


> @JanjaWeed @Guynextdoor2
> 
> Guys, you might wanna stop before you get reported?
> 
> Let's keep thing on topic please.


 
No- he didn't realize I was testing him out a few weeks ago. I'm not just sledging. He really is not an Indian citizen anymore. But he has no problem BSing on Indian threads.


----------



## Android

If Modi is going to contest LS polls from UP IMO he should do it from Muzaffarnagar


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> But you are still my bitch though!


So you accept it f** . Well I didn't need that acceptance anyway, I knew it all along. Now shoo.



Android said:


> If Modi is going to contest LS polls from UP IMO he should do it from Muzaffarnagar


 
awesome man! That's al that was needed.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So you accept it f** . Well I didn't need that acceptance anyway, I knew it all along. Now shoo.


So you agree that you are my bitch! that settles the argument. Now.. don't flirt around with anyone else around here. I'll hunt you down

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> So you agree that you are my bitch! that settles the argument. Now.. don't flirt around with anyone else around here. I'll hunt you down


 
Hey fag....you're not an Indian...so leave


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Hey fag....you're not an Indian...so leave



Not without you bitch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Not without you bitch


 You're not an Indian...


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> awesome man! That's al that was needed.



yep Modi has done a commendable in job in rehabilitation of disaster victims whether affected by riots or earth quakes. An experienced and capable leader like him is surely needed there at the moment


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> yep Modi has done a commendable in job in rehabilitation of disaster victims whether affected by riots or earth quakes. An experienced and capable leader like him is surely needed there at the moment


 
I'm sure you said that with great seriousness...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're not an Indian...



Who are you to decide that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Who are you to decide that?


 
I have no problems with real Indians taking a line against me, voting BJP or whatnot...you're not one of them, so you don't get that courtesy. This country's fate will be decided only by the people who are Indians, not some british keyboard warrior who has no stake in it. We'll grant you 'roots', but that's just about it. Now start becoming a part of the society there instead of intruding in our affairs.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I have no problems with real Indians taking a line against me, voting BJP or whatnot...you're not one of them, so you don't get that courtesy. This country's fate will be decided only by the people who are Indians, not some british keyboard warrior who has no stake in it. We'll grant you 'roots', but that's just about it. Now start becoming a part of the society there instead of intruding in our affairs.


Bitch please.. Again... who made you queen of India to decide who is Indian & who is not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Bitch please.. Again... who made you queen of India to decide who is Indian & who is not?


 
Again...you're not an Indian, so try integrating with your own kind


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Again...you're not an Indian, so try integrating with your own kind



Bitch! you can keep saying to yourself for rest of your life! Ain't going to change a thing.. is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Not without you bitch


EEeee A$$$ Hole !!! Leave her alone... she is my BitchHH...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> EEeee A$$$ Hole !!! Leave her alone... she is my BitchHH...



Oh OK! @Nair saab I will lend her to you.. you can take her since she is close by to you


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh OK! @Nair saab I will lend her to you.. you can take her since she is close to you


That's much better... I would pay Double the money she Charges... 

By the way kitna haii iska rate... 5 rupiya ya 10 rupiya... 10 ke upar nahi doonga!!!!


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Bitch! you can keep saying to yourself for rest of your life! Ain't going to change a thing.. is it?


 
In the end, this conceit of trying to pass yourself off as an Indian is your own vanity. Not that anyone here takes you seriously...it's just that people find it useful to have a boy that toes their line. Sure Nair Saab might humor you a bit, but then he knows much more about this because he's a true indian and understands Indian polity, that's why even I take him seriously, but of course I'd take anything you say as garbage. 
This idea that Indian nationality is some wand that you can draw up is a silly vanity of some who in some distant past or relations may have had links here. Well in the end you gotta integrate with the people there and accept them as your people rather than try to impose yourself on us indians.



Nair saab said:


> EEeee A$$$ Hole !!! Leave her alone... she is my BitchHH...


 
Come by the fire-place nair saabji, with your fluffy hair...all I need is a facebook friend request


----------



## Chronos

Guynextdoor2 said:


> In the end, this conceit of trying to pass yourself off as an Indian is your own vanity. Not that anyone here takes you seriously...it's just that people find it useful to have a boy that toes their line. Sure Nair Saab might humor you a bit, but then he knows much more about this because he's a true indian and understands Indian polity, that's why even I take him seriously, but of course I'd take anything you say as garbage.
> This idea that Indian nationality is some wand that you can draw up is a silly vanity of some who in some distant past or relations may have had links here. Well in the end you gotta integrate with the people there and accept them as your people rather than try to impose yourself on us indians.



Does integration mean trying to snag some 'videshi'


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> EEeee A$$$ Hole !!! Leave her alone... she is my BitchHH...


Nah you South Indians are soft ... let us Northies take care of that !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Not without you bitch





Nair saab said:


> EEeee A$$$ Hole !!! Leave her alone... she is my BitchHH...





ranjeet said:


> Nah you South Indians are soft ... let us Northies take care of that !!!




Kaddu katega or sabme batega

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ravi Nair said:


> Does integration mean trying to snag some 'videshi'


 
Means he's not an Indian so it's about time he stopped trying to pretend like one. You know people who really have nothing to do with us, they'd want a say in politics and business and whatnot. Jokers like him have nothing to do with our contry, but since they can't fit in their own they think they're somehow 'related' to us. Thiis is more pronounced in Britain than anywhere. Oh he will divine Indian politics, future economy etc. despite not being an Indian....and being an indian is so easy for them...your great grandfather may have been the last indian in the family but still you can claim it as such. Imagine like an African American saying he's a Nigerian coz his great grandfather lived tthere so should have a say in the country today.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Come by the fire-place nair saabji, with your fluffy hair...all I need is a facebook friend request


You need all of that for what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Nah you South Indians are soft ... let us Northies take care of that !!!


 
no one does as hard as a mallu nair, nrthies are soft- I fear for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> Nah you South Indians are soft ... let us Northies take care of that !!!


We have given u enough Time... or for times being u can use her Sisters Rahul gandi ... now allow us Southies Spank this naughty BitcHH...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> We have given u enough Time... or for times being u can use her Sisters Rahul gandi ... now allow us Southies Spank this naughty BitcHH...


 
I was pointing to myself...you're not the only nair around...


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> no one does as hard as a mallu nair, nrthies are soft- I fear for you...


Ya thats like my sweet Baby girl!!! come to daddy....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> You need all of that for what?


 
'Mood'



Nair saab said:


> Ya thats like my sweet Baby girl!!! come to daddy....


 
you come to me baby....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> In the end, this conceit of trying to pass yourself off as an Indian is your own vanity. Not that anyone here takes you seriously...it's just that people find it useful to have a boy that toes their line. Sure Nair Saab might humor you a bit, but then he knows much more about this because he's a true indian and understands Indian polity, that's why even I take him seriously, but of course I'd take anything you say as garbage.
> This idea that Indian nationality is some wand that you can draw up is a silly vanity of some who in some distant past or relations may have had links here. Well in the end you gotta integrate with the people there and accept them
> as your people rather than try to impose yourself on us indians.



Just 'cause you get an a$$ whooping every time you cross path.. you want to classify them as non-Indians? About me being accepted here.. again, you sound like a needy attention seeker who is need of approval around here.

Your problem is... anyone who doesn't toe your ideology becomes an adversary to you & you start losing it right from line one. You need to be bit more relaxed & accept that there are people around here with different ideologies... & learn to respect that instead of getting all shirty or obnoxious about it.
It doesn't make me feel good to be harsh towards you! But sometimes you ask for it! Be bit more sensible & learn to respect fellow members, you'll feel lot better!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> no one does as hard as a mallu nair, nrthies are soft- I fear for you...


I along with all the news channels disagree according to the Muzaffarnagar riots victims.


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> you come to me baby....



I am here my Babli... now open ur Panties ... My Tool is ready to spank some warm Ditch...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Can we talk something more sensible now?..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Kaniska said:


> Can we talk something more sensible now?..


Come on... wait in queue... 


May be ull get her tomorrow ... I just Borrowed her from Janja after a long Bargain ...

@JanjaWeed ask this man to get away from my girl...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Just 'cause you get an a$$ whooping every time you cross path.. you want to classify them as non-Indians? About me being accepted here.. again, you sound like a needy attention seeker who is need of approval around here.
> 
> Your problem is... anyone who doesn't toe your ideology becomes an adversary to you & you start losing it right from line one. You need to be bit more relaxed & accept that there are people around here with different ideologies... & learn to respect that instead of getting all shirty or obnoxious about it.
> I doesn't make me feel good to be harsh towards you! But sometimes you ask for it! Be bit more sensible & learn to respect fellow members, you'll feel lot better!


 
Excepting for some repeated swearing you're posts are nothing, While you talk about 'adversaries' and 'ideologies', fact is everyone else gets the freedom except you. All of the others debate and their points are taken in by me except yours- _because you don't belong here._ You think you're being 'harsh'- well you can pleasure yourself thinking that way too.

When I say you shouldn't comment, I _really really_ mean it. You think what I was sledging? I TRULY meant it. Others here will take their decisions and face the consequences. Parasites like you who come in, think it's cool to talk about everything from politics to ideologies and whatnot- You have _opinions about this country? And you think I take you seriously?_

Fundamentally-- YOU ARE NOT AN INDIAN...and I didn't say it to posture...I REALLY meant it



Nair saab said:


> Come on... wait in queue...
> 
> 
> May be ull get her tomorrow ... I just Borrowed her from Janja after a long Bargain ...
> 
> @JanjaWeed ask this man to get away from my girl...


 
Quality of your posts keep deteriorating by the day.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Excepting for some repeated swearing you're posts are nothing, While you talk about 'adversaries' and 'ideologies', fact is everyone else gets the freedom except you. All of the others debate and their points are taken in by me except yours- _because you don't belong here._ You think you're being 'harsh'- well you can pleasure yourself thinking that way too.
> 
> When I say you shouldn't comment, I _really really_ mean it. You think what I was sledging? I TRULY meant it. Others here will take their decisions and face the consequences. Parasites like you who come in, think it's cool to talk about everything from politics to ideologies and whatnot- You have _opinions about this country? And you think I take you seriously?_
> 
> 
> 
> Quality of your posts keep deteriorating by the day.




@Nair saab You can keep this b!tch for good! & if you want you can share it with the rest! Looks like she is not getting enough

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Quality of your posts keep deteriorating by the day.


Chal naa... ek raat ki Dulhan... Itni bhaav khaati haii jaise meri bibi haii... 

GTFO... @JanjaWeed Tera mall tu hi rakh... aur mujhe mere 10 rupiya lautta...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Chal naa... ek raat ki Dulhan... Itni bhaav khaati haii jaise meri bibi haii...
> 
> GTFO... @JanjaWeed Tera mall tu hi rakh... aur mujhe mere 10 rupiya lautta...



Bataya tah na! Bahut nakra karti hai woh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab You can keep this b!tch for good! & if you want you can share it with the rest! Looks like she is not getting enough


 
And your bad influence on the debates are also clearly seen....good for nothing. When other INDIANS are discussing important issues, you really have to come in and mess that up too. Why can't you just focus on your own country instead of intruding into ours?


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Bataya tah na! Bahut nakra karti hai woh!


Chal chod yaar ... Let Northies have the Fun for Today...

Aaj @ranjeet iski Chaadi utarega!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Chal chod yaar ... Let Northies have the Fun for Today...
> 
> Aaj @ranjeet iski Chaadi utarega!!!


 
Tujhe kuch dhang I baat karni hai or blabber around all day?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And your bad influence on the debates are also clearly seen....good for nothing. When other INDIANS are discussing important issues, you really have to come in and mess that up too. Why can't you just focus on your own country instead of intruding into ours?


Bitch please! Why are you even here when you got kicked out for good from this forum under your origina id @Guynextdoor ? Don't you have any shame? You are not needed here...Don't you get the message?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> Chal chod yaar ... Let Northies have the Fun for Today...
> 
> Aaj iski Chaadi utarega!!!


Nair Saab .. iski to utri hui bhi chada ke utarunga !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Bitch please! Why are you even here when you got kicked out for good from this forum under your origina id @Guynextdoor ? Don't you have any shame? You are not needed here...Don't you get the message?


 
you're a good for nothing


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Tujhe kuch dhang I baat karni hai or blabber around all day?


Hum se karo dhang ki baat kya karni hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nair Saab .. iski to utri hui bhi chada ke utarunga !!!!



Dyan se bhai. Pura khyal rakhna apna.. kanjri hai todi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Nair Saab .. iski to utri hui bhi chada ke utarunga !!!!


 
tera jaisa chutiya karega?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> you're a good for nothing



Is that why you are flirting with @Nair saab & @ranjeet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Dyan se bhai. Pura khyal rakhna apna.. kanjri hai todi!


Jab tak naya sting number isko milega AAP ka ... 
ye puche gi pata apne bache ke BAAP ka !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Tujhe kuch dhang I baat karni hai or blabber around all day?


Sorry Madam nahi haii... hum to deshi haii... jaise aap chahte the... Videshi @JanjaWeed ko apne phele hi reject kar diya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> tera jaisa chutiya karega?


Backchodi na kar ... jaldi se ghodi ban !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> Nair Saab .. iski to utri hui bhi chada ke utarunga !!!!


Dhiree Dhireee iski maar yaar... badi nasheeli cheez haii...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Jab tak naya sting number isko milega AAP ka ...
> ye puche gi pata apne bache ke BAAP ka !!!


 
Apne (b)aap ke barren mein aise nahi bolte



ranjeet said:


> Backchodi na kar ... jaldi se ghodi ban !!!!!


 
as above


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> Backchodi na kar ... jaldi se ghodi ban !!!!!


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Nair saab said:


> I am here my Babli... now open ur Panties ... My Tool is ready to spank some warm Ditch...


wow.


----------



## godofwar

Guynextdoor2 said:


> tera jaisa chutiya karega?




saali dirty talk chahti hai...koi isse batao iske saath kya kya hone wala hai!


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> wow.


 
that an admiration or you can't believe it?


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Apne (b)aap ke barren mein aise nahi bolte


Shhhhhh get on the four ..... your whore!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @Guynextdoor2 bhailog,. . .. plz keep the jokes upto the sense of jokes only.. a humble request ji 
yar aap log senior bande ho, i shouldn't be the one telling all this to u guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Bhai Log Chalo is ki Gang bang Karte!!!

Main to Kutta Shot marunga !!! ranjeet ghoda shot marega!!! and Anna what about u...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guynextdoor2 said:


> that an admiration or you can't believe it?



That's not admiration, I can't believe this thread has descended to this.

All 3 of you need to stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Shhhhhh get on the four ..... your whore!!!!!!


 
tere maa ke barrein me aise nahi bolte


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @Guynextdoor2 bhailog,. . .. plz keep the jokes upto the sense of jokes only.. a humble request ji


Come on man .. only request I made to him was regarding her legs ... and that too was ...... CHAK de !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

bache ka j


Nair saab said:


> Bhai Log Chalo is ki Gang bang Karte!!!
> 
> Main to Kutta Shot marunga !!! ranjeet ghoda shot marega!!! and Anna what about u...


 yaar bacche ka jaan loge kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> Come on man .. only request I made to him was regarding her legs ... and that too was ...... CHAK de !!!!


Ok Guys enough for today... abhi chodd is abla ko...


----------



## Chronos

ranjeet said:


> I along with all the news channels disagree according to the *Muzaffarnagar* riots victims.



Isn't that a bit harsh? Considering Women were raped, and people were killed?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Bhai Log Chalo is ki Gang bang Karte!!!
> 
> Main to Kutta Shot marunga !!! ranjeet ghoda shot marega!!! and Anna what about u...



Beta main rishte main tera baap lagta hoon baap. Tu jahan say aaya hai, main uske bahut bahar tak gaya hoon. Kahin narinder modi ki is emotional support ki wajah se tujhe lene ke dene na pad jaaye. Soch lo.



ranjeet said:


> Come on man .. only request I made to him was regarding her legs ... and that too was ...... CHAK de !!!!



I made the same request to your m... I waS obliged in that instance



JanjaWeed said:


> bache ka j
> 
> yaar bacche ka jaan loge kya?



Oh I know what goes on behind that laugh alright. But regarding you, remember everything I said I meant. That was no posturing or stupid argument. Indians decide, not others.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh I know what goes on behind that smile right. But regarding you, remember everything I said I meant. That was no posturing or stupid argument. Indians decide, not others.



Bitch please... I thought Indians are already deciding for you in this very thread! You still don't get the message.. do you?


----------



## ranjeet

Ravi Nair said:


> Isn't that a bit harsh? Considering Women were raped, and people were killed?


Nope ... a particular community made comments about a certain Hindu community. And belonging to that certain community I have no regrets or sympathy for the suffering people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

JanjaWeed said:


> Bitch please... I thought Indians are already deciding for you in this very thread! You still don't get the message.. do you?



You get the message alright fag...you're not an Indian...


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Beta main rishte main tera baap lagta hoon baap. Tu jahan say aaya hai, main uske bahut bahar tak gaya hoon. Kahin narinder modi ki is emotional support ki wajah se tujhe lene ke dene na pad jaaye. Soch lo.


Abe Chip kali ke Chut ke Paseene... Bandar ki kaali gand... tujhe main bachha samaj ke maaf kiya to tu bada fud fuda raha haii...

teri seri Politics na khali keyboard pe shuru hoti haii, keyboard main khatam hoti haii...

Samjha kya Choo nandan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Nope ... a particular community made comments about a certain Hindu community. And belonging to that certain community I have no regrets or sympathy for the suffering people.



And that explains why morons support BJP too


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You get the message alright fag...you're not an Indian...



Bitch please! have some sympathy & shame for yourself, & leave this thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

ranjeet said:


> Nope ... a particular community made comments about a certain Hindu community. And belonging to that certain community I have no regrets or sympathy for the suffering people.



I plead ignorance on the issue  So it is best not to comment further.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Abe Chip kali ke Chut ke Paseene... Bandar ki kaali gand... tujhe main bachha samaj ke maaf kiya to tu bada fud fuda raha haii...
> 
> teri seri Politics na khali keyboard pe shuru hoti haii, keyboard main khatam hoti haii...
> 
> Samjha kya Choo nandan...



Baap ke saath aise baat nahi karte beta.



JanjaWeed said:


> Bitch please! have some sympathy & shame for yourself, & leave this thread!


 fag...not an Indian (boy really hurts doesn't it?)



Ravi Nair said:


> I plead ignorance on the issue  So it is best not to comment further.



No- punish the whole community...that's the moral


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I made the same request to your m... I waS obliged in that instance


Had you made any request to my m ... naa upar saans aata na hi neeche se !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> fag...not an Indian (boy really hurts doesn't it?)



Bitch please! You are not full up yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Baap ke saath aise baat nahi karte beta.


Abe shakal to gandi haii teri baate to achhi kar... 


Baap boln se beetta baap nahi banjata... Dhoodh ke daat nahi geere tere , chala bada shana banne...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## godofwar

JanjaWeed said:


> Bitch please! have some sympathy & shame for yourself, & leave this thread!



saali ki hawaas poori nahi hui...thodi der aur thoko!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Had you made any request to my m ... naa upar saans aata na hi neeche se !!!!



That rhetoric won't work when I drag it down.


----------



## Chronos

Guynextdoor2 said:


> *No- punish the whole community...that's the mora*l



We all know ho the regional politics over there work. I am sure that some time later they might start attacking lower castes


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Abe shakal to gandi haii teri baate to achhi kar...
> 
> 
> Baap boln se beetta baap nahi banjata... Dhoodh ke daat nahi geere tere , chala bada shana banne...



Beta main jab tumse dhang se baat kar raha tha to tujhe kahaan se khijli hui? Main bola na...lene ke dene...aur baat karron beta?



JanjaWeed said:


> Bitch please! You are not full up yet?



In any case it's irrelevany repeating the same thing. I didn't posturing, I meant it and that's the way it'll be.


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Beta main jab tumse dhang se baat kar raha tha to tujhe kahaan se khijli hui? Main bola na...lene ke dene...aur baat karron beta?


Abe kya oookhad lega... Idhar aaa meri jhaatoo ki ginti karata hoon tujhse...

jitni avkaat haii na... utni hi liya karte haii samjha !!! Badi badi baate bheek main ke khaate... Bachha kahi ka...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Ravi Nair said:


> I plead ignorance on the issue  So it is best not to comment further.


No Let me be clear .... Muslims leaders from around muzaffarnagar said ... there won't be even a single hindu kid left alive if jaats made a complaints against muslim boys harassing hindus girls. Once they had there way on the first day of the riot ..... they were handed down a very severe punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

godofwar said:


> saali ki hawaas poori nahi hui...thodi der aur thoko!!



random people



ranjeet said:


> No Let me be clear .... Muslims leaders from around muzaffarnagar said ... there won't be even a single hindu kid left alive if jaats made a complaints against muslim boys harassing hindus girls. Once they had there way on the first day of the riot ..... they were handed down a very severe punishment.



'Punishment' is govts job. And you don't punish an entire community for a few people.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> In any case it's irrelevany repeating the same thing. I didn't posturing, I meant it and that's the way it'll be.



hmmm.. @godofwar I think you are right! Iski toh aaj havas puri karne hi padegi!  



godofwar said:


> saali ki hawaas poori nahi hui...thodi der aur thoko!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## godofwar

Guynextdoor2 said:


> random people




uff teri yeh ada...chal bta kaunsi position me legi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Abe kya oookhad lega... Idhar aaa meri jhaatoo ki ginti karata hoon tujhse...
> 
> jitni avkaat haii na... utni hi liya karte haii samjha !!! Badi badi baate bheek main ke khaate... Bachha kahi ka...



I'm wondering where did I go wrong in bringing my children up


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That rhetoric won't work when I drag it down.


If you think that than you are seriously mistaken... whenever you feel like having an adventure ride ... go to the outer villages of Delhi and try to mess with the ladies there. If you came back in one piece mentally than talk back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

ranjeet said:


> No Let me be clear .... Muslims leaders from around muzaffarnagar said ... there won't be even a single hindu kid left alive if jaats made a complaints against muslim boys harassing hindus girls. Once they had there way on the first day of the riot ..... they were handed down a very severe punishment.



As I said, I haven't read in detail about the issue. So best not to make ignorant comments 

That being said, I hope this sort of thing never travels down to Kerala. Too many people have given their blood, sweat and tears to make one of the most casteist societies into the one of the least ones.

But judging by current political climate it seems all the religious groups there are being polarised.


----------



## godofwar

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm wondering where did I go wrong in bringing my children up



I think someone might have pissed inside you a time or two.Perhaps that explains it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

ranjeet said:


> If you think that than you are seriously mistaken... whenever you feel like having an adventure ride ... go to the outer villages of Delhi and *try to mess with the ladies there*. If you came back in one piece mentally than talk back.



Why would anyone Harass Women? In my eyes you are not a Man if you do it


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ravi Nair said:


> Why would anyone Harass Women? In my eyes you are not a Man if you do it



He's discussing an entirely differnet (pointless) track



godofwar said:


> I think someone might have pissed inside you a time or two.Perhaps that explains it.



I meant ALL my children....


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm wondering where did I go wrong in bringing my children up


Abhi roo mat chal... gand fati to chop chap corner main jaa ke bhaitne ka ... samjha ... 

@godofwar ask ur illegitimate daughter to keep quit and sit in the corner...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Abhi roo mat chal... gand fati to chop chap corner main jaa ke bhaitne ka ... samjha ...
> 
> @godofwar ask ur illegitimate daughter to keep quit and sit in the corner...



Tu band karega ki saari raat bakwaas karta rahega?


----------



## ranjeet

Ravi Nair said:


> Why would anyone Harass Women? In my eyes you are not a Man if you do it


The person I quoted wanted an encounter with my M..... thats why I repied.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Abhi roo mat chal... gand fati to chop chap corner main jaa ke bhaitne ka ... samjha ...
> 
> @godofwar ask ur illegitimate daughter to keep quit and sit in the corner...



My child.......


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Tu band karega ki saari raat bakwaas karta rahega?


Abhi main tujh se baat nahi krunga tere papa @godofwar aur tere shoohaar @JanjaWeed se direct discuss karunga is topic pe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Abhi main tujh se baat nahi krunga tere papa @godofwar aur tere shoohaar @JanjaWeed se direct discuss karunga is topic pe...



You mean...all my children...... pointless, aaj to tune mera bheja kha hi liya


----------



## godofwar

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You mean...all my children...... pointless, aaj to tune mera bheja kha hi liya


 teri gaand ke saath kya hua aaj ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Ravi Nair said:


> As I said, I haven't read in detail about the issue. So best not to make ignorant comments
> 
> That being said, I hope this sort of thing never travels down to Kerala. Too many people have given their blood, sweat and tears to make one of the most casteist societies into the one of the least ones.
> 
> But judging by current political climate it seems all the religious groups there are being polarised.


Be glad that you were shipped off to NZ/AUZ


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Excepting for some repeated swearing you're posts are nothing, While you talk about 'adversaries' and 'ideologies', fact is everyone else gets the freedom except you. All of the others debate and their points are taken in by me except yours- _because you don't belong here._ You think you're being 'harsh'- well you can pleasure yourself thinking that way too.
> 
> When I say you shouldn't comment, I _really really_ mean it. You think what I was sledging? I TRULY meant it. Others here will take their decisions and face the consequences. Parasites like you who come in, think it's cool to talk about everything from politics to ideologies and whatnot- You have _opinions about this country? And you think I take you seriously?_
> 
> Fundamentally-- YOU ARE NOT AN INDIAN...and I didn't say it to posture...I REALLY meant it
> 
> 
> 
> Quality of your posts keep deteriorating by the day.



Come on dude...why he is not Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> Abhi roo mat chal... gand fati to chop chap corner main jaa ke bhaitne ka ... samjha ...


Rehne do yaar ... iski maarne ke liye bando ki zaroorat padegi hi nahi !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Kaniska said:


> Come on dude...why he is not Indian?




'cause i spank him around all the time... that's why!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Rehne do yaar ... iski maarne ke liye bando ki zaroorat padegi hi nahi !!!



Dilli ke rural area main m... ko kaise maarni hai...main acchi tarah se jaanta hoon. Need a lesson?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Abhi main tujh se baat nahi krunga tere papa @godofwar aur tere shoohaar @JanjaWeed se direct discuss karunga is topic pe...



Arre @Nair saab aur log bhi queue mai kadhe hai edar! toda khayal karo yaar! Apna @godofwar ko bhi chance lene do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> Come on dude...why he is not Indian?



I tested him out a few weeks ago suspecting. I don't think he holds a passport, he still has plentiful advice though.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> My child.......


your daughter or son ... is as close to me like my own. I have things against you and nothing else. Hamari dushmani mein bhi sharafat hai


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I tested him out a few weeks ago suspecting. I don't think he holds a passport, he still has plentiful advice though.



You tested me out  you are full of it.. aren't you? idiot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> your daughter or son ... is as close to me like my own. I have things against you and nothing else. Hamari dushmani mein bhi sharafat hai



But that's not what your comments are saying. I consciously de-escalated. You didn't stop did you?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> B
> 
> yeah...you didn't realize did you?



You are funny! :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> But that's not what your comments are saying. I consciously de-escalated. You didn't stop did you?


Yes I was personal to you ... but i didn't stoop down to the family members ...... If you think you can score brownie points by bring in them in the matrix ... thats your thought still I won't bring anyone except you in the frame. If you want the no holds bar ... then you in for a rough time. period. So don't whisper ....carefree chumps !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Yes I was personal to you ... but i didn't stoop down to the family members ...... If you think you can score brownie points by bring in them in the matrix ... thats your thought still I won't bring anyone except you in the frame. If you want the no holds bar ... then you in for a rough time. period. So don't whisper ....carefree chumps !!!!



I can assure you I'm good for a rough fight if that's what it comes to. Always have been. And you should have known better than getting involved in a silly argument when it had nothing to do with you to start with.


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> You are funny! :


are Chod na Randiyoo ke mooh nahi lagte... khaaoo khoojavoo aur baati bhujavooo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> are Chod na Randiyoo ke mooh nahi lagte... khaaoo khoojavoo aur baati bhujavooo...



Baap ke baren me......aise nahi bolte


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Baap ke baren me......aise nahi bolte


Yehi Teri problem haii ... Tu chooodtti kam haii, aur chillati jada haii ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Baap ke baren me......aise nahi bolte


Baap ke baare mein referendum kiya hai ? yaah popular demand se choose kiya tha?



Nair saab said:


> Yehi Teri problem haii ... Tu chooodtti kam haii, aur chillati jada haii ...


Haryanvi mein kahavat hai .... nayi muslamani zaada allah allah karti hai !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Yehi Teri problem haii ... Tu chooodtti kam haii, aur chillati jada haii ...



Phir wahi baat...rishte main baap lagta hoon tera...



ranjeet said:


> Baap ke baare mein referendum kiya hai ? yaah popular demand se choose kiya tha?
> 
> 
> Haryanvi mein kahavat hai .... nayi muslamani zaada allah allah karti hai !!!



To, should I talk about rural women in delhi then? Tu khud sunwayega, and the claim how noble you are?


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> To, should I talk about rural women in delhi then? Tu khud sunwayega, and the claim how noble you are?


Sure it depends on which rurlar women in delhi you are talking about !!!


----------



## Nair saab

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Phir wahi baat...rishte main baap lagta hoon tera...


Abe @ranjeet tune isko moohh main dene ke jaga kaan main diya kya...

aurat haii, Maa banne ki baate karne ki bajay... baap banne ki baate kar rahi haii...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> Abe @ranjeet tune isko moohh main dene ke jaga kaan main diya kya...
> 
> aurat haii, Maa banne ki baate karne ki bajay... baap banne ki baate kar rahi haii...



Beta.....


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> Abe @ranjeet tune isko moohh main dene ke jaga kaan main diya kya...
> 
> aurat haii, Maa banne ki baate karne ki bajay... baap banne ki baate kar rahi haii...


Bhai Godzila bhi female thi ... stil she knocked out herself on her own and gave birth to thousands of eggs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Bhai Godzila bhi female thi ... stil she knocked out herself on her own and gave birth to thousands of eggs.


----------



## Jayanta



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jayanta



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Kiran Bedi's vote is for Narendra Modi, not Arvind Kejriwal*

Arvind Kejriwal and his Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) may be winning a growing legion of supporters but one of his former associates, IPS officer Kiran Bedi, has openly endorsed Narendra Modi as Prime Minister.

"For me it's India First! Stable, Well Governed, Administered, Accountable and Inclusive.As a an independent voter,my vote is for NaMo (sic)," tweeted Ms Bedi, who once campaigned alongside Mr Kejriwal for Anna Hazare's anti-corruption movement.

"Any one of us who wants a scam free country cannot vote back Congress!India needs stability and experienced hands to provide for all!(sic)," Ms Bedi added in her tweets late on Thursday night.

This comes days after her message when Mr Kejriwal took charge as Delhi's Chief Minister on December 28.

"May God protect Arvind, his team and Aam Admi who has driven the change in value systems in politics. Good for the entire country!" 

Mr Kejriwal had invited Ms Bedi for his swearing-in ceremony at the Ramlila Maidan, which was attended by over one lakh people. However, Ms Bedi did not attend the event, saying she was travelling.

Her support for Mr Modi, ahead of the national election due by May, has raised eyebrows but this is not the first time Ms Bedi has backed the Gujarat Chief Minister.

In October, while delivering a speech in Ahmadabad, she had said, "The man is delivering and has brought good development in Gujarat. His nomination (as BJP's PM candidate) brings more clarity among voters to make their choices."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

actully rise of AAP will benefit BJP more then hurt it . what AAP rise has done is that it takes congress out of eqotion 
BJP will wait till it totally remove congress from the fight and then BJP will take on AAP they just have to convince people if unwant stable govt. vote for BJP because most of AAP supporter knows this fact and also what people forgeting is ARVIND KEJARIWAL said he will not comtest in lok sabha election this will be a major setback for AAP AK might changes his mind but as for today he dont want to contest ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Just heard one more regional party joining NDA in few days. Wait for confirmation.

and guys..please do not indulge in mud slinging.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Just heard one more regional party joining NDA in few days. Wait for confirmation.
> 
> and guys..please do not indulge in mud slinging.



which party bhai ?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Just heard one more regional party joining NDA in few days. Wait for confirmation.
> 
> and guys..please do not indulge in mud slinging.



@jha saheb, your estimate no. of seats for BJP?


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> which party bhai ?



Prateeksha kijiye.... Bahut jaldi announce hoga.. Kuch regional BJP leaders ka locha hai.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha saheb, your estimate no. of seats for BJP?



180-220... depending on the intensity of the last phase and number of grass root leaders BJP can break away from parties like JD-U, SP, BSP and Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Prateeksha kijiye.... Bahut jaldi announce hoga.. Kuch regional BJP leaders ka locha hai.
> 
> 
> 
> 180-220... depending on the intensity of the last phase and number of grass root leaders BJP can break away from parties like JD-U, SP, BSP and Congress.



hint to dedo jhaji


----------



## 45'22'

jha said:


> Prateeksha kijiye.... Bahut jaldi announce hoga.. Kuch regional BJP leaders ka locha hai.
> 
> 
> 
> 180-220... depending on the intensity of the last phase and number of grass root leaders BJP can break away from parties like JD-U, SP, BSP and Congress.



naam to bata dijiye sirjee......kaunsi regional party hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Prateeksha kijiye.... Bahut jaldi announce hoga.. Kuch regional BJP leaders ka locha hai.
> 
> 
> 
> 180-220... depending on the intensity of the last phase and number of grass root leaders BJP can break away from parties like JD-U, SP, BSP and Congress.



Kuch Zyaada nahi lag raha? From Maharashtra to Kar, AAP membership nos. news seem to be dominating. You think they'll cross 180 on their own?


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Kuch Zyaada nahi lag raha? From Maharashtra to Kar, AAP membership nos. news seem to be dominating. You think they'll cross 180 on their own?



Nope.. AAP is going to have a dream debut and BJP will give its best performance. Now do the math and imagine the number of seats Congress will get. 

In Maharshtra, NCP cadre is getting wary of Congress and vice-versa. AAP is set to unsettle their arithmetic. But AAP seems to be focusing a lot on Haryana ( which will be their biggest folly as Maharshtra is ripe for a party like AAP and Haryana is a wet dream for them just like UP).



Jason bourne said:


> hint to dedo jhaji



Hamare side ki hai.. Bihar-Jharkhand .. Pahle BJP mein the. Left due to internal politics. Will come back soon to NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Nope.. AAP is going to have a dream debut and BJP will give its best performance. Now do the math and imagine the number of seats Congress will get.
> 
> In Maharshtra, NCP cadre is getting wary of Congress and vice-versa. AAP is set to unsettle their arithmetic. But AAP seems to be focusing a lot on Haryana ( which will be their biggest folly as Maharshtra is ripe for a party like AAP and Haryana is a wet dream for them just like UP).



I have no doubts that the way things are going Congress is definitely going to be badly dented. AAP will walk away with a lot of their base. But from where I'm standing looks like congress is not the only one that'll be affected. If you think about it, Lingayat votes were overridden during state elections in Karnataka. With AAP also joining the fray, the nos. of 20 odd seats with Yeddy look a little inflated don't you think?


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I have no doubts that the way things are going Congress is definitely going to be badly dented. AAP will walk away with a lot of their base. But from where I'm standing looks like congress is not the only one that'll be affected. If you think about it, Lingayat votes were overridden during state elections in Karnataka. With AAP also joining the fray, the nos. of 20 odd seats with Yeddy look a little inflated don't you think?



Not at all... BJP will also be affected. Especially in urban region. However you are forgetting one thing. Devegowda is also there. In a 4 way contest, the election is just not about protecting your votes, its also about making sure that the other party gets hit worse. Same happened last time in UP and BJP just could not get this right. 

BJP would be kidding itself if they think they can get 20+ seats there right now. They must make sure that the Swamis remain angry with Siddaramiah and AAP keeps strengthening itself. Only then they can think of touching 20.

AAP will do itself a favour if they concentrate on areas close to Bangalore. Because after that the caste factor overrides everything and With Linagayat consolidated and a possible tacit understanding between Kumaraswamy and BJP, its efforts will go waste and will further deplete its limited resources. Even though AAP spreading all over Karnataka suits BJP very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

What a effing home minister we got ...

Have anyone seen his remark on the vidro released of lance naik hemaraj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

@jha dont tell me JDU bjp dont need them 

तीन JDU सांसद BJP में शामिल।

सांसद कैप्टन जय नारायण निषाद,सांसद राम सुन्दर दास और सुशील सिंह

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

*Kiran Bedi's vote is for Modi 

Kiran Bedi's vote is for Narendra Modi; 'not upset,' says Arvind Kejriwal | NDTV.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nair saab said:


> are Chod na Randiyoo ke mooh nahi lagte... khaaoo khoojavoo aur baati bhujavooo...



He's one of a brain washed aaptroll. ignore him. dont quote or reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> View attachment 13292



One whose children studies in 2.5 lakh Rs fees School and talks of Aam admi and other who have left family for nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> One whose children studies in 2.5 lakh Rs fees and talks of Aam admi and other who have left family for nation



Open alliance with a cancer called congress and still fighting for cause corruption is DAY LIGHT CHEATING

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Open alliance with a cancer called congress and still fighting for cause corruption is DAY LIGHT CHEATING




Yes, Congress want to use him to deter BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Hypocrisy - Thy Name Is Kejriwal



AAP have fallen so low that even Newspaper titles are edited to their suit... 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> @jha dont tell me JDU bjp dont need them
> 
> तीन JDU सांसद BJP में शामिल।
> 
> सांसद कैप्टन जय नारायण निषाद,सांसद राम सुन्दर दास और सुशील सिंह



No..Its not JD-U. 

BJP needs them to divide a certain votebank in Bihar. Plus who knows.. after election their MPs themselves might join BJP themselves..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> No..Its not JD-U.
> 
> BJP needs them to divide a certain votebank in Bihar. Plus who knows.. after election their MPs themselves might join BJP themselves..



Let me take a guess... Ramvilas Paswan!


----------



## Nair saab

*Golden Chance for every one to meet Modiji in person and have a Debate with him... *


*



*


*Sign in @ www.india272.com *


----------



## Android

JanjaWeed said:


> Let me take a guess... Ramvilas Paswan!



its probably to divide Muslim votes amoung JDU, RJD and INC so none of them is able to consolidate on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> its probably to divide Muslim votes amoung JDU, RJD and INC so none of them is able to consolidate on it




Further to that, shias are leaning towards BJP so as Ahmadias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

HariPrasad said:


> Further to that, shias are leaning towards BJP so as Ahmadias.



BJP should display a pro Assad stance to garner more shia votes


----------



## kurup

Android said:


> BJP should display a pro Assad stance to garner more shia votes



Seriously ..... 

That will backfire as BJP will find it difficult to deal with anti-Assad ME countries if they form the govt .

Moreover people are not that foolish to fall for such kind of token gestures .

Also the shia community is already showing a pro-BJP , pro-Modi stance , isn't it ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Main task of BJP is to Break away Shia and Ahmadi community from Sunnis...

and make Shia and Ahmadi a permanent ally against the Sunnis... the Sunnis are hardcore Congress , SP , RJD, IUML supporters ... 

Break their unity ... once done Vote bank politics no more a Issue...


----------



## Android

kurup said:


> Seriously .....
> 
> That will backfire as BJP will find it difficult to deal with anti-Assad ME countries if they form the govt .
> 
> Moreover people are not that foolish to fall for such kind of token gestures .



BJP also displayed quite pro Israeli stance before they came to power they didnt had any rough time dealing any Anti Israel ME countries then



kurup said:


> Also the shia community is already showing a pro-BJP , pro-Modi stance , isn't it ??



not quite as of now i only find dawoodi bohra community among all other shias who have a pro modi stance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Android said:


> its probably to divide Muslim votes amoung JDU, RJD and INC so none of them is able to consolidate on it


It's a blessing in disguise for BJP when JDU walked out of the alliance. Now JDU, RJD, LJP & INC will be fighting for the same turf, while BJP has all the freedom to go on it's own throughout Bihar without having to make any political concession like seat sharing with other parties!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Android said:


> BJP also displayed quite pro Israeli stance before they came to power they didnt had any rough time dealing any Anti Israel ME countries then



Because these countries already deal with Israel through back channel although publicly displaying an anti-Israel stance .

The anti-Iran attitude of some of these ME countries diminishes their anti-Israel stance in comparison .


----------



## Jason bourne

India

*To counter AAP, BJP set to launch Modi-for-PM campaign on Sunday*
India Today Online New Delhi, January 10, 2014 | UPDATED 14:47 IST

On a day, the Aam Aadmi Party launched its membership drive aimed at enrolling one crore supporters by January 26, the Bharatiya Janata Party said its Modi-for-PM campaign will begin from January 12.



Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi


"We are starting a Modi-for-PM nationwide campaign from January 12," Senior BJP leader Ananth Kumar told reporters after the party parliament board meeting on Friday.

Also, it seems to have realised the magnanimity of the situation in the wake of the AAP's stunning showing in the Delhi assembly elections, as it doesn't see the Congress as a threat.

According to AAP sources, AAP's newly-opened offices in many cities across the nation have been flooded with enquiries about the membership procedure. Its Helpline number to fight corruption has already become a maga hit with people across the national capital. 

"Today Congress is not competition for us, they have lost all space. The BJP will strive to fill this space. Our mission is 272+ seats, we are working towards that," Kumar said, apparently indicating, AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal, and not Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi, is playing on the party leaders' mind. 

While Congress Gandhi seems to be losing much of the sheen amid the growing popularity of BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, Home Minister Sushilkumar Shinde asserted on Friday, the Gandhi scion was the undisputed PM candidate for the grand old party.

"Everyone in Congress wants Rahul Gandhi to become PM candidate," Shinde added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab




----------



## Jason bourne

किरन बेदी ने कहा कि मोदी ही विकल्प हैं, क्या आप इससे सहमत हैं? एबीपी न्यूज़ के पोल में आप भी करें अपना वोट.http://abpnews.abplive.in/polls/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

@Nair saab

What's APP effect in UP?


----------



## Jason bourne

*After Sholay, now see NaMo in 3D*

Friday, January 10, 






*Amit Kumar for ENI*

*New Delhi:* The BJP is leaving no stone unturned to ensure that its Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi derives maximum mileage for the party across the country in the run-up to this year’s Lok Sabha polls. And embracing technology seems to be the path forward for the party as its top leader can connect with the supporters at different locations simultaneously.

A 3D holographic projection technology called the Pepper's Ghost Illusion, which the Gujarat CM used during the state elections last year, is to be used aggressively for the upcoming general elections.

The Gujarat CM inspected the demo for technology in New Delhi on Friday and sources in party indicate that Modi had praised the idea.

The party aims to connect with the people in urban India as well as rural areas just like Modi did last year, addressing 53 locations across Gujarat simultaneously during the state elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Truth Finder said:


> @Nair saab
> 
> What's APP effect in UP?


Bro I am not from UP...

Mumbai doesnt have any effect... forget about rest of Maharahstra not even in Kerala... 

I dont know what is this AAP effect which u cant see with a Naked eye...

As far as I know UP , Bihar , Jharkhand , Chattisgad, MP & all the Hindi heartlands would be this time Saffron ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Truth Finder

@Nair saab

In Bengal too, it has no effect. Forget about NE. It seems that all are hot air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> Bro I am not from UP...
> 
> Mumbai doesnt have any effect... forget about rest of Maharahstra not even in Kerala...
> 
> I dont know what is this AAP effect which u cant see with a Naked eye...
> 
> As far as I know UP , Bihar , Jharkhand , Chattisgad, MP & all the Hindi heartlands would be this time Saffron ...




and this so called people joining AAP in large number is also nothing but gimmick i have many friends who joind AAP just for fun they now say miss call on number and u r a member this way they can show huge number that people are joining AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Interesting column of Chetan Bhagat about AAP going National ... 

I have Translated it into English...






In a column that is not easy to write such thoughts are against the wave, especially against those who in good faith that we have to encourage ourselves. I faced a similar dilemma when I needed you and written about walking the tightrope. Common man party like everyone these days. The media has exhausted his praise. Poor him believe their Messiah. Bored wealthy executives who have quit my job and join the movement. To increase the number of young you are coming forward. Kejriwal elected prime minister and parliamentary discussion.

If you like this deserves praise and support. He is honest, humble and full of enthusiasm.Public opinion is increasingly recognized party, even though this may have to change your old attitudes. Favorable response in terms of the existing political parties, such as dinosaurs, which are led by their tails are not budge despite the fire, is seen standing between.

If you bet on the right way so that the next decade will become a major national party. However, you must realize that you are not the main concern, but rather the country. It's sad that the latest policies and decisions that raises the larger issue in terms of national interest.

To be the hero in the eyes of voters free water supply and electricity rates in Delhi-based subsidy cuts announced bizarre. Figures blurry picture, but some estimates put the Delhi government would suffer thousands of crores in a year. Use this money to hospitals, schools, construction of flyovers, employment generation and for many other purposes could be. You alleged corruption in the power sector and reducing the benefits from tariff reduction as a public delivering the promise of power in the elections, depending on the tariff, in but concession subsidies decision non - is irresponsible. If you were to be implemented throughout India's electricity tariff decision would cost millions crore. Such measures would devastate the country's financial situation and the very low amount of investment will remain productive and useful. Wrong signal to the private sector and the electricity sector financing will stop. The applause at what you do, you will benefit India?

You colleges of Delhi Delhi by 90 per cent quota for residents Consider initiatives. Many of these colleges have become national brands. It might get a few votes in Delhi. However, please pay attention to the damage at several levels. Students taking admission in the best colleges in the country will be denied. Colleges talented students will be denied. Undermine their brand. The decision to divide India. Pressure on people to settle in Delhi. Burden on urban infrastructure.Due to encourage parents to send their children abroad. Loss of foreign exchange. What we should not argue at all? Best College in Delhi, why not open branches in the country.

Once again he comes. You can benefit from the move, but what India has gained. You can be honest, but if you and your party damages the nation's treasures for the benefit of national brands that can destroy you completely holy? Or that you are not sacred anymore?

You conceit and prosperity to the lifestyle of the common man's view of looks contemptuously.Humbug consumption is incorrect. The best way of life to strive and work hard, how to spend the money earned honestly is not morally justified? In the last decade, millions of Indians working hard to improve your lifestyle. This has increased our per capita GDP. What should we discourage it? What we want honest but poor in India? Are you pro-poor or pro-poverty?

Why is this happening somewhere? Why are you still doing wrong? The first reason - may be too early to contest the Lok Sabha elections. Another reason - to suit the needs of India's lack of vision. You produce the anti-corruption movement. Now they want to be a national party. If you want to be, then renewed deliberation is needed. He will learn to run rule. It should also be clear that he and the youth for a corruption-free India realizing robust economy that can provide millions of jobs. It will take time. However, the impending election and the support are hampered in this important process. In the haste you have the risk of attracting the wrong people who prefer better control over India. If you are out of election race party will include only dedicated people.

You have to contest the 2014 Lok Sabha elections likely to be a hung parliament and government can not be increased. Whatever the meaning of foreign governments, investors and local industrialist Narendra Modi feels that India can return to the path of success. I do not think that they present the same about you. In that case, what's good? With all its evils Congress has ruled India for most of the experience while you do not. The experience is meaningless what? In 2014, when we think of India then we should not consider these factors. Great fighting spirit to win and preparedness of people are tempted to ignore. You should think about it. Citizens rather than the national interest of any political party preference should progress. Such people should be handed over command of the country not only honest but also to move the country forward.

hamare columnist Chetan Bhagat - www.bhaskar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> and this so called people joining AAP in large number is also nothing but gimmick i have many friends who joind AAP just for fun they now say miss call on number and u r a member this way they can show huge number that people are joining AAP


Do u remember the UP election held in 2012... 

Media was Projecting as if Rahul Gandi has already won the election ... Even my UPiite friends in Mumbai where saying that "yaar Congress will sweep UP... look they are all over in news channels..."

*But when the results where out...*

Congress was placed 4th with 28 seats 

BJP in 3rd with 47 seats...

BSP 2nd with 80 seats ...

and SP which was no where in News got the 1st place with 224 seats... 

In India if u dont watch News Media then ur a IGNORANT and if u watch the News media then ur a MISLEADED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

An option to NOTA: Why AAP won't hit double figures in Lok Sabha | Firstpost

Though there may be starry-eyed AAP supporters hoping for a Delhi-like miracle in the Lok Sabha elections as well, that is not likely to happen any time soon. *The best case scenario in the Lok Sabha election for AAP would be to persuade people who do not see merit in any of the parties or candidates to vote for them instead of pressing the NOTA (None Of The Above) button.* Since the average NOTA figure in the recent Assembly elections was around 1% of the vote, this is what AAP may end up with in the constituencies it chooses to contest. *Unlike the Delhi elections, options for the LS elections are aplenty, and different options in different regions are available, what with the regional parties holding sway in large swathes of the political farmland. To fancy that this upstart would upstage Congress, let alone BJP, is a flight of fancy.* AAP is *not likely to hit the double figures nationally*. Here are the reasons: A*AP as a national option is largely a consequence of media overdrive.* Electronic media in particular has suddenly discovered a panacea to all the ills that afflict India. It is, hold your breath, a political party; and one which was born just over a year back. It has the novelty value the viewers of electronic media so crave. It has also the iconoclastic in-your-face kind of impudence which the youth loves. So the electronic media now thinks that the political system is passé and the new kid on the block can do no wrong. Rather, it is the only one that can do everything right even if it has no thought on most of the key issues facing India. It is virtually a single issue party – corruption and privileges of the politico-bureaucratic class. There is no gainsaying the fact that the feat of Aam Aadmi Party in notching up 30% of Delhi vote, and 28 out of 70 seats in a very short period of its existence was phenomenal. Delhi is the most dis-empowered among all States and UTs. Its Assembly is veritably a glorified Municipal body. MCD and BMC have more power to do good than the Government of NCT of Delhi, which has to operate under the long shadow of the Union government. There were good reasons for its stellar performance in the Delhi environment, which may not necessarily exist in the nation-wide scenario, which is why I consider it necessary to disabuse readers of any miracles happening for AAP in the parliamentary elections. AAP performance in Delhi is both a product of a first mover advantage that AAP got with an early decision to contest the Assembly elections and an egregious decision by the BJP not to project a presumptive CM. An impression was created that Vijay Goel was going to be BJP’s face for CM. There was a massive anti-Congress sentiment. For want of a viable alternative in BJP, this started crystallising towards Kejriwal, who carried a persona of an anti-corruption crusader, his populist stance of freebies on power and water notwithstanding. Nitin Gadkari’s curious stand on a collective leadership inflicted enormous collateral damage on BJP, and it was only on the goading of Narendra Modi that BJP announced Harsh Vardhan as its CM face. BJP was trailing heavily at that point, and I would give much credence to the internal assessment of a comfortable majority by AAP. *The momentum started shifting towards BJP only after Harsh Vardhan was projected as the CM candidate by BJP. He had precious little time to reverse the tide unleashed by AAP and its novelty. It was, therefore, a remarkable feat by the BJP to emerge as the single largest party in spite of joining the battle so late. Arvind Kejriwal's success may be difficult to replicate.* AFP. Contrast this with the BJP’s national strategy. They are the first one to have moved in for the kill. They made Narendra Modi their Prime Ministerial candidate well before the Assembly elections and reaped a whirlwind. AAP is such a late starter on the national stage that as a regional party, they have only just about started making members across the country. They have no idea of the national issues that they are going to project. The anti-corruption plank is something atop which the BJP has been safely ensconced for many months. Modi is almost a cult figure against corruption. Additionally, he has a well proven track record on development. His views on national issues, external and internal security, national economy, job creation and a host of other issues are well known. He has a huge groundswell of support among those who favour a nationalist agenda over blind appeasement policies of UPA.* AAP is a single issue party so far, harping only on their commitment against corruption.* Their attempts to articulate national issues have come a cropper. *Repeated foot in the mouth statements by people including Prashant Bhushan (Referendum in Kashmir), Yogendra Yadav (reservations) , Rakhi Birla (I was attacked), and Somnath Bharti (I will hold a meeting of the judges) have caused considerable consternation among the urban middle class and youth. This 65% segment is deeply nationalistic, anti-caste, and idealistic. AAP’s bumbling forays into administration of Delhi and casual and flippant statements by its senior leaders have taken a lot of the sheen away from the initial euphoria that its government formation (not victory, as BJP was the largest party in Delhi) generated.* Added to the confused responses to the national issues, and a complete lack of infrastructure nationally, is the issue of regional parties who are looking at this neophyte with a lot of amusement. *AAP has not contended with the factum of dedicated votes, and have not contended with the fact that people would be extremely loath to give a fractured verdict in the face of a viable alternative in Modi. AAP will, therefore, be a NOTA choice for those who cannot make up their minds. So the fond hope of the AAP party that it will make a difference in Parliamentary elections is just that – a fond hope.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

I'm beginning to think that Modi will be the best PM India never has.

Let's all look forward to dark days ahead in India.


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> I'm beginning to think that Modi will be the best PM India never has.
> 
> Let's all look forward to dark days ahead in India.


stop thinking.... lol
Modi will be PM .... any govt. which comes will be too unstable to last..
As i said earlier the AAP will eat more into Congress's vote share than BJP's considering AAP is using the same minority appeasement card...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Star Wars said:


> stop thinking.... lol
> Modi will be PM .... any govt. which comes will be too unstable to last..
> As i said earlier the AAP will eat more into Congress's vote share than BJP's considering AAP is using the same minority appeasement card...



I have a feeling that the NDA won't get as much of a majority as it needs. Giving it a weak mandate and allowing a collapse in the Government soon after, followed by the Congress taking power. Constitutional coups and all that.


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> I have a feeling that the NDA won't get as much of a majority as it needs. Giving it a weak mandate and allowing a collapse in the Government soon after, followed by the Congress taking power. Constitutional coups and all that.



Feeling based on what ? .....if they get enough votes it will be MOdi who will be PM in which case the govt. will be stable, if not it will be some other BJP leader who will be PM which will help make BJP stable .. Either way they should get 180 -200 minimum votes for sure, considering the recent election... you are being too pessimistic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Star Wars said:


> Feeling based on what ? .....if they get enough votes it will be MOdi who will be PM in which case the govt. will be stable, if not it will be some other BJP leader who will be PM which will help make BJP stable .. Either way they should get 180 -200 minimum votes for sure, considering the recent election... you are being too pessimistic



Just the mood in the newspapers etc. I know that most of them are pursuing an agenda, but when you look at the comments section, 1 in 3 appear to be AAP supporters. These guys are the urban voters that BJP sorely needed.

If the AAP is actually a Congress sponsored party, those guys are geniuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> Just the mood in the newspapers etc. I know that most of them are pursuing an agenda, but when you look at the comments section, 1 in 3 appear to be AAP supporters. These guys are the urban voters that BJP sorely needed.
> 
> If the AAP is actually a Congress sponsored party, those guys are geniuses.



Media plays a very little role , and most of this is the 500cr. spent on propaganda talking ..
In U,P elections when Media was used largely for propaganda for Congress everyone thought Congress will sweep U.P but Congress got least number of votes of all the parties put together ...

1 in 3 being AAP is a complete joke...i bet 1 in 3 is not AAP even in Delhi they were not "1 in 3" even during Delhi elections after which their support in Urban areas should have decreased . they wont get even .001% of votes in Bangalore , CHennai or Mumbai....

recent survey by TOI showed 44% in urban areas wanted to vote for AAP...trust me.... that is Delusional if they think even 1% of folks in Chennai will vote for AAP...Jayalalitha will whoop his *** royally...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Star Wars said:


> Media plays a very little role , and most of this is the 500cr. spent on propaganda talking ..
> In U,P elections when Media was used largely for propaganda for Congress everyone thought Congress will sweep U.P but Congress got least number of votes of all the parties put together ...
> 
> 1 in 3 being AAP is a complete joke...i bet 1 in 3 is not AAP even in Delhi they were not "1 in 3" even during Delhi elections after which their support in Urban areas should have decreased . they wont get even .001% of votes in Bangalore , CHennai or Mumbai....
> 
> recent survey by TOI showed 44% in urban areas wanted to vote for AAP...trust me.... that is Delusional if they think even 1% of folks in Chennai will vote for AAP...Jayalalitha will whoop his *** royally...



I certainly hope you're right.


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> I certainly hope you're right.



itna pessimistic kyu ho raha hai ?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Star Wars said:


> itna pessimistic kyu ho raha hai ?



I have a strong belief in the gullibility of the Indian voter. Populist measures are popular, Congress has been using it for decades.


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> I have a strong belief in the gullibility of the Indian voter. Populist measures are popular, Congress has been using it for decades.



They lost state elections.......


----------



## kbd-raaf

Star Wars said:


> They lost state elections.......



Oh I don't have a doubt that Congress is done for. In their dying throes they will do everything they can stop Modi. Support for AAP is likely one of those measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

lol....dumbass AAP...its chaos in Delhi right now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> lol....dumbass AAP...its chaos in Delhi right now...




lol cm lesft in just 15 minutes people lost their papers in caos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> lol cm lesft in just 15 minutes people lost their papers in caos



Kerala CM has been doing this Daily...he wakes up at 5 am till 12 pm every day for this purpose , and idiots in media are saying this is the first a CM is doing this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Kerala CM has been doing this Daily...he wakes up at 5 am till 12 pm every day for this purpose , and idiots in media are saying this is the first a CM is doing this...



actually not a practicle way to govern just a show off i think the best aam admi CM in very way is MANOHER PARIKER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> I* have a strong belief in the gullibility of the Indian voter*. Populist measures are popular, Congress has been using it for decades.



If my parents can believe in astrology, I can believe that.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> If my parents can believe in astrology, I can believe that.



Oi, nothing wrong with astrology. Clearly stars and other celestial bodies that are lightyears away are an accurate prediction for the future.

Trust your parents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> Oi, nothing wrong with astrology. *Clearly stars and other celestial bodies that are lightyears away are an accurate prediction for the future.*
> 
> Trust your parents.





@kbd-raaf this better be sarcastic humor or else


----------



## Jason bourne

36 Aam Aadmi Party workers join BJP

Tuesday, Dec 24, 2013, 17:25 IST | Place: Kanpur | Agency: PTI

As many as 36 AAP workers have joined the BJP in a function here.

"Under the leadership of Leena Singh, founder of AAP in Kanpur, 36 workers joined BJP and in coming weeks many more workers are expected to join ", BJP city unit chief Surendra Maithani said today.

Mathani claimed that not only from AAP but from other parties as well like Congress, SP and BSP many more people are expected to join us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Shinde bomb again want to see sharad pawar as PM ....


----------



## Nair saab

LOL just saw the programme in ABP news about mood of People in UP... All shouting Modi Modi... even Old women in small girls ...


AAP topi wala where like Shocked...


Here is an another proof that AAP is Marxist in incarnation ...

Arvind Kejriwal waives 10-month power bill default and theft, BJP calls it anarchy - Financial Express


Kejriwal waives 10-month power bill default and theft, BJP calls it anarchy | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> LOL just saw the programme in ABP news about mood of People in UP... All shouting Modi Modi... even Old women in small girls ...
> 
> 
> AAP topi wala where like Shocked...
> 
> 
> Here is an another proof that AAP is Marxist in incarnation ...
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal waives 10-month power bill default and theft, BJP calls it anarchy - Financial Express
> 
> 
> Kejriwal waives 10-month power bill default and theft, BJP calls it anarchy | The Indian Express



Nukkad bahes have seen every one wants modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> @kbd-raaf this better be sarcastic humor or else



Don't be silly. I have this book, it calculates the positions of the stars and shit and tells me who I'm going to marry.

Also who you're going to marry. Better get that Viagra


----------



## Jason bourne

AAP gets a taste of its own medicine; BJP asks consumers not to pay till electricity bill is reduced by 50%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

DON’T PAY POWER BILLS TILL TARIFF CUT BY 50%: BJP TO DELHIITES

The ruling Aam Aadmi Party in Delhi may have to taste its own medicine so far as hefty electricity bills are concerned. The BJP will be urging the consumers in the Capital against paying electricity bills if it is not reduced by 50 per cent as promised by the AAP Government. Delhi BJP president Vijay Goel said, the BJP would appeal the people to stop paying bills just as the AAP had asked the public during the previous Congress government. Slashing the power tariff by 50 per cent was a major poll promise of AAP; however, on coming to power, the Arvind Kejriwal-led Government announced 50 per cent subsidy to those consuming up to 400 units of electricity per month.

Goel alleged that 50 per cent power subsidy to a limited section of society was a betrayal to Delhiites at large. He accused the AAP Government of fooling the people of Delhi and dismissing its steps like free water supply and power subsidy as a ‘hoax’. “The announcement of 50 per cent subsidy by AAP Government is eyewash. A majority of Delhi’s population will be deprived of the benefit as it was taken in haste without application of any logic. We will wait for two months and if the power bills are not reduced by half, we will ask public to stop paying bills,” Goel said. He was addressing a sit-in protest by Delhi BJP against AAP Government at Rajghat on Friday. He alleged that the AAP has been misleading public with a number of false promises and that the real face of the party was exposed after it entered into an alliance with the Congress, which it dubbed as the ‘most corrupt’.

“The power and water subsidy will not benefit more than 10 per cent of Delhi’s population. Despite announcing 50 per cent subsidy, the power bills of those consuming up to 200 units of electricity will be reduced only by 22 per cent while the power bills for 400 units will be slashed by 35 per cent. The government will realise this once people stop paying their bills,” he said.

The dharna at Rajghat aimed at exposing the ‘double-speak’ of the Kejriwal Government. The BJP leadership criticised the party for backtracking on the issue of corruption and accused it of shielding Congress leaders and its Ministers in the previous Government. Slamming the Aam Aadmi Party for its views on Kashmir and other national issues, senior BJP leader Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi said they intended to run a parallel Government that would force the country on the path of separatism. “Today they (AAP) want referendum on removal of Army from Kashmir. Tomorrow they would seek referendum on handing over Kashmir to Pakistan. The AAP leaders are speaking the language of separatists,” Naqvi alleged.

He also took a jibe at the helpline started against corruption saying this was another attempt of the Government to fire the gun from the common man’s shoulder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> DON’T PAY POWER BILLS TILL TARIFF CUT BY 50%: BJP TO DELHIITES
> 
> The ruling Aam Aadmi Party in Delhi may have to taste its own medicine so far as hefty electricity bills are concerned. The BJP will be urging the consumers in the Capital against paying electricity bills if it is not reduced by 50 per cent as promised by the AAP Government. Delhi BJP president Vijay Goel said, the BJP would appeal the people to stop paying bills just as the AAP had asked the public during the previous Congress government. Slashing the power tariff by 50 per cent was a major poll promise of AAP; however, on coming to power, the Arvind Kejriwal-led Government announced 50 per cent subsidy to those consuming up to 400 units of electricity per month.
> 
> Goel alleged that 50 per cent power subsidy to a limited section of society was a betrayal to Delhiites at large. He accused the AAP Government of fooling the people of Delhi and dismissing its steps like free water supply and power subsidy as a ‘hoax’. “The announcement of 50 per cent subsidy by AAP Government is eyewash. A majority of Delhi’s population will be deprived of the benefit as it was taken in haste without application of any logic. We will wait for two months and if the power bills are not reduced by half, we will ask public to stop paying bills,” Goel said. He was addressing a sit-in protest by Delhi BJP against AAP Government at Rajghat on Friday. He alleged that the AAP has been misleading public with a number of false promises and that the real face of the party was exposed after it entered into an alliance with the Congress, which it dubbed as the ‘most corrupt’.
> 
> “The power and water subsidy will not benefit more than 10 per cent of Delhi’s population. Despite announcing 50 per cent subsidy, the power bills of those consuming up to 200 units of electricity will be reduced only by 22 per cent while the power bills for 400 units will be slashed by 35 per cent. The government will realise this once people stop paying their bills,” he said.
> 
> The dharna at Rajghat aimed at exposing the ‘double-speak’ of the Kejriwal Government. The BJP leadership criticised the party for backtracking on the issue of corruption and accused it of shielding Congress leaders and its Ministers in the previous Government. Slamming the Aam Aadmi Party for its views on Kashmir and other national issues, senior BJP leader Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi said they intended to run a parallel Government that would force the country on the path of separatism. “Today they (AAP) want referendum on removal of Army from Kashmir. Tomorrow they would seek referendum on handing over Kashmir to Pakistan. The AAP leaders are speaking the language of separatists,” Naqvi alleged.
> 
> He also took a jibe at the helpline started against corruption saying this was another attempt of the Government to fire the gun from the common man’s shoulder.


^^^^^ nice Idea ... BJP in Delhi is getting more responsible and Mature...


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> ^^^^^ nice Idea ... BJP in Delhi is getting more responsible and Mature...



I think this time lok sabha election will surprise every one even namo supporter I mean positive surprise ..

Today ramvilas paswan met sonia gandhi for aliance lalu yadav met what I think everyone now gets an idea of ground reality they knows there is a huge namo wave in bihar they dont have chance alone so they all are getting one to tackel modi wave...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

While khujliwal created problem in his lok darbar , namo got a UN award for its impressive solution ...SWAGAT

Gujarat Informatics Limited

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

#YoKejriwalSoHonest giving Aloke Nath jokes a run for their money.

#YoKejriwalSoHonest he got his wife's cousins arrested for stealing his shoes on his wedding.

#YoKejriwalSoHonest is that he doesn't take extra sauce sachets with mcdee burgers

#YoKejriwalSoHonest that he says excuse me after sneezing even if nobody is there

#YoKejriwalSoHonest that when his wife once asked him if he could get moon for her, he called up ISRO to launch Chandrayaan-1

#YoKejriwalSoHonest he didnt see #sholay yet cuz he is pretty sure that #thakur ne apne haath #gabbarko nahi diye ..

#YoKejriwalSoHonest That when he finds a bomb, he returns it to the terrorists"

#YoKejriwalSoHonest he Rolls On the Floor Laughing before sending ROFL in text/chat reply.

#YoKejriwalSoHonest that no woman has ever asked him "Do I look fat in this?"

#YoKejriwalSoHonest that once he filed a case against a Halwai because there were neither Gulabs nor Jaamuns in GulabJamun.

#YoKejriwalsoHonest that "Jhooth bole kauwa kaate" to be replaced with "Jhooth bole Kejriwal kaate"

#YoKejriwalSoHonest even sanskari Alok Nath can't compete with him when it comes to honesty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

Smt Nirmala Sitharaman ji addressing a public meeting in Kongba at Imphal East district in Manipur


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> Don't be silly. I have this book, it calculates the positions of the stars and shit and tells me who I'm going to marry.
> 
> *Also who you're going to marry*. Better get that Viagra



At least, tell me it's a Black Chick. I can still live.

The lady in the 3rd picture with the flowers I presume


----------



## heisenberg

upcoming modi's rallies:
goa-12 jan
gorakhpur-23 jan
kerala/meerut-2 feb
kolkata-5 feb
manipur-8 feb
bhubaneshwar-11 feb
punjab-16 feb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> At least, tell me it's a Black Chick. I can still live.
> 
> The lady in the 3rd picture with the flowers I presume



You wish. Did you get that viagra bud, you're gonna need it.


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> You wish. *Did you get that viagra bud*, you're gonna need it.



Are you implying I am going to be so old that I am going to need viagra, or that my future wife is going to be so ugly that I would need viagra?

I prefer the latter.



heisenberg said:


> upcoming modi's rallies:
> goa-12 jan
> gorakhpur-23 jan
> *kerala/meerut-2 feb*
> kolkata-5 feb
> manipur-8 feb
> bhubaneshwar-11 feb
> punjab-16 feb



He is coming to Kerala ? Excellent news. Modi can increase the BJP's chances and increse BJP seats from ZERO to an impressive one.

That's a 100% improvement rate, if you twist the numbers.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> Are you implying I am going to be so old that I am going to need viagra, or that my future wife is going to be so ugly that I would need viagra?
> 
> I prefer the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is coming to Kerala ? Excellent news. Modi can increase the BJP's chances and increse BJP seats from ZERO to an impressive one.
> 
> That's a 100% improvement rate, if you twist the numbers.



The second  

Nah I was being sarcastic, clearly astrology is just faux pseudoscience.


----------



## SouthDesi

The Congress is offering the Prime Minister's chair to both J. Jayalalithaa and Mayawati if they agree not to join hands with Narendra Modi after the general elections. Buta Singh is talking to both Jaya and Maya for possible support in case of hung Parliament. In West Bengal, Ghulam Nabi Azad is holding back channel talks with Mamata Banerjee against Rahul Gandhi's wishes. Rahul has made it clear that since the West Bengal unit of the Congress is opposed to any truck with Mamata Banerjee, there is no question of any alliance with her. But when Azad was in Kolkata he shared the dais with Mamata at a public function and went on to announce that no AIIMS like institute would be opened in Raiganj, Congress MP and Union Minister Deepa Dasmunshi's constituency. Dasmunshi, who has been locked in a fight with Mamata on this, was dumbstruck.

Source: *Sunday Gaurdian*


----------



## saikumar

In their dreams


----------



## duhastmish

If you don't have a Dollor in your pocket you don't need to worry about your Ferrari getting stolen.
Congress can offer president seat of United States too.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fireurimagination

Add Sharad Pawar to the list, damn these congresses are desperate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dontsuspendme

Lol...then all three will fail


----------



## Indo-guy

Time will tell who will become PM ....and whether Congress will have any say in it !

The election result is still wide open and risk of Third front government with Congress backing is reality ....

BJP will have to work overtime to prevent this ....I hope they will do what is needed in next 4 months ...


15'th May is 'the' day for India when results of General elections will start trickling down ....



SouthDesi said:


> The Congress is offering the Prime Minister's chair to both J. Jayalalithaa and Mayawati if they agree not to join hands with Narendra Modi after the general elections. Buta Singh is talking to both Jaya and Maya for possible support in case of hung Parliament. In West Bengal, Ghulam Nabi Azad is holding back channel talks with Mamata Banerjee against Rahul Gandhi's wishes. Rahul has made it clear that since the West Bengal unit of the Congress is opposed to any truck with Mamata Banerjee, there is no question of any alliance with her. But when Azad was in Kolkata he shared the dais with Mamata at a public function and went on to announce that no AIIMS like institute would be opened in Raiganj, Congress MP and Union Minister Deepa Dasmunshi's constituency. Dasmunshi, who has been locked in a fight with Mamata on this, was dumbstruck.
> 
> Source: *Sunday Gaurdian*


 

and both won't mind playing with Congress till 15'th of may ....


Both Jaya and Maya are ego maniacs ....

bot are day dreaming to become PM ....
and Mulayam singh yadav is not far behind ...


all these leaders are hoping for hung parliament ....which is the only case when they will have chance at top seat off course with Congress backing ...

UP will be major decisive factor once again with around 80 seats up for grab ....whoever wins UP will likely occupy Delhi ....


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> The second
> 
> Nah I was being sarcastic, clearly astrology is just faux pseudoscience.



Well, at least my wife will not be an......

ABORIGINE.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> Well, at least my wife will not be an......
> 
> ABORIGINE.



I don't think aborigines come in woman. 

Sigh so racist.


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> I don't think aborigines come in woman.
> 
> *Sigh so racist*.



Sorry for that tasteless joke bro. Got nothing against Aborigines myself.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> Sorry for that tasteless joke bro. Got nothing against Aborigines myself.



I do. It's sad but I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

@nair , @kurup , @JanjaWeed , @Android , @jha @Star Wars 

AAP wants Naxals in its fold | Deccan Chronicle


*New Delhi: After seeking a referendum on the presence of the Army in Kashmir, senior Aam Aadmi Party leader Prashant Bhushan on Saturday favoured that Maoists should join the “AAP movement”. *

While the Centre and Prime Minister Manmohan Singh have labelled Maoists as the main “security threat”, *Bhushan called for a “referendum”on the issue of deployment of paramilitary forces in the red corridor.*

Explaining his contention on the deployment of special forces like the Army and paramilitary jawans, he said that there can only be three conditions under which such a security measure could be taken by the governments, both at the Centre and in states on their own.

“The first case would be prevention of infiltration through the borders and the national government should have discretion to deploy the Army and *the second situation could be communal riots*, where state governments should have the liberty to *deploy military forces to protect minority from genocide*, as it happened during the 1984 anti-Sikh riots or in 2002 in Gujarat.

In the third situation, in which normal civil security is to be provided, for any such deployment in this case, consent of the people of the area should be ascertained,” he insisted.

When pointedly asked if he favoured a referendum on the deployment of the paramilitary forces in Naxal-affected areas, Bhushan said this falls under the third category as, in this case also, the special armed forcesserve the interest of big corporates more than the displaced and hapless tribals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> I do. *It's sad but I do*.



=D


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> #YoKejriwalSoHonest giving Aloke Nath jokes a run for their money.
> 
> #YoKejriwalSoHonest he got his wife's cousins arrested for stealing his shoes on his wedding.
> 
> #YoKejriwalSoHonest is that he doesn't take extra sauce sachets with mcdee burgers
> 
> #YoKejriwalSoHonest that he says excuse me after sneezing even if nobody is there
> 
> #YoKejriwalSoHonest that when his wife once asked him if he could get moon for her, he called up ISRO to launch Chandrayaan-1
> 
> #YoKejriwalSoHonest he didnt see #sholay yet cuz he is pretty sure that #thakur ne apne haath #gabbarko nahi diye ..
> 
> #YoKejriwalSoHonest That when he finds a bomb, he returns it to the terrorists"
> 
> #YoKejriwalSoHonest he Rolls On the Floor Laughing before sending ROFL in text/chat reply.
> 
> #YoKejriwalSoHonest that no woman has ever asked him "Do I look fat in this?"
> 
> #YoKejriwalSoHonest that once he filed a case against a Halwai because there were neither Gulabs nor Jaamuns in GulabJamun.
> 
> #YoKejriwalsoHonest that "Jhooth bole kauwa kaate" to be replaced with "Jhooth bole Kejriwal kaate"
> 
> #YoKejriwalSoHonest even sanskari Alok Nath can't compete with him when it comes to honesty







more @ Sir Arvind Kejriwal Jokes | Facebook


----------



## heisenberg

may 


Ravi Nair said:


> Are you implying I am going to be so old that I am going to need viagra, or that my future wife is going to be so ugly that I would need viagra?
> 
> I prefer the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is coming to Kerala ? Excellent news. Modi can increase the BJP's chances and increse BJP seats from ZERO to an impressive one.
> 
> That's a 100% improvement rate, if you twist the numbers.


8 feb-meerut
9 feb-triruvananthapuram


----------



## kurup

*Congress offers PM chair to both Jaya, Maya
*
The Congress is offering the Prime Minister's chair to both J. Jayalalithaa and Mayawati if they agree not to join hands with Narendra Modi after the general elections. Buta Singh is talking to both Jaya and Maya for possible support in case of hung Parliament. In West Bengal, Ghulam Nabi Azad is holding back channel talks with Mamata Banerjee against Rahul Gandhi's wishes. Rahul has made it clear that since the West Bengal unit of the Congress is opposed to any truck with Mamata Banerjee, there is no question of any alliance with her. But when Azad was in Kolkata he shared the dais with Mamata at a public function and went on to announce that no AIIMS like institute would be opened in Raiganj, Congress MP and Union Minister Deepa Dasmunshi's constituency. Dasmunshi, who has been locked in a fight with Mamata on this, was dumbstruck.

The Sunday Guardian

Desperate congress ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

how can they promise PM to both of them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

HAHAHA Zaid hamid's analysis of Hindu intehapasand Narindarrrrr modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Watch the Truth of Kumar Vishwas been attacked by BJP worker in Lucknow... 

*AAP party workers telling in the attackers ears what should he say to media...*

LOL AAP exposed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

Puchtoon said:


> HAHAHA Zaid hamid's analysis of Hindu intehapasand Narindarrrrr modi


sometimes i feel very sorry for pakistan..people like zaid hamid comes on national tv and brain-wash people..these type of things should be banned in pakistan for the welfare of our neighbouring nation


----------



## Rangila

How is Modi a man of his conscious when he allies with Baba Ramdev who said BJP is corrupt?


----------



## Puchtoon

*7RCR documentary on Narendra Modi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

AAP’s duplicity exposed: History-sheeter Kundan Singh leads party in Bihar | Niti Central


----------



## Android

India is the only country where parties demanding religious based reservations are called Secular while the ones demanding uniform civil code are communal.

Interesting I didn't knew Hindu Extremist BJP Government in Goa has a Christian Deputy Chief Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Modi is right, how media is giving importance for AAP and Rahul Gandhi's speech when ignoring his performance, speech. Look at the search on Modi in Google on Goa coverage it was delayed, where as AAP Amethi coverage.

Media claims AAP simplicity, but Vajpayee do not own a house, he was PM for 2 terms. Goa CM Parikar still drive on his Maruthi 800 on his own, he used to drink tea at roadside tea stall, but comfortably how this simplicity ignored. 

We shouldn't forget to say Tripura CM for his simplicity even after repeatedly elected for CM. He don't have own house, still his wife working and go to office by bus. Niruban Chakravathy had only 2 trunk box, he didn't own anything other than that, why Media never talked about such a great people.

Still Achudaanandan CM, Nambooribad kind of people are very well known for clean hands. Of course many communist are having clean hands. But never highlighted.

Why? Media works for their payment, it is paid news like advertisement. Then how can you expect the equality and other things.

Modi is talking about Congress clean up, that brought the country to lowest and mess. The same time Media also should be cleaned up. We can understand that he can't do now, let us give some more time.

But as a people we can avoid those kind of paid medias and their product.

It is a great opporutnity for India, we must make use of it. BJP certainly going to be in power, but really they need full majority. Voting for third parties is really going to help to Congress. Congress will support them from outside and make use of their rule as it was did IK Gujral, Gowda, Chandrasekar.

So think and vote for the development of India instead get into the other things like religion,caste etc. As he said, we are Indian first before look at our religious identity.

VOTE for Modi, is VOTE FOR INDIA!
VOTE for AAP is a VOTE for Cong and Instability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Congress is shameless about corruption, says Narendra Modi in Goa: Highlights*

(Begins speech in Konkani. Loud cheers from the crowd) 

I congratulate all of you for electing Manohar Parrikar and his government
In India, TV media doesn't focus on Goa unless there is a mishap
I came to know that there was a Rs. 5 entry-fee for this rally. I congratulate the chief minister who decided to contribute the entire amount collected for the families of those who died in the building collapse
This is an example of empathy towards people
It is the character of the BJP. We have been taught to be with the people - through thick and thin...
_Janata ke dukh mein dukhi aur such mein sukhi_
If there wasn't an organisation like the BJP or its leadership, a child who sold tea on trains would not have been standing in front of you
This is the strength of this party. Look at Shivrajji or Raman Singh or the former Himachal chief minister Dhumal ji - common people who live ordinary lives
Congress mukt bharat is not a BJP slogan, this is what the people of this country want
People of this country have decided to rid the country of the Congress
And I am not referring to the party. I am also talking of the Congress culture which ails India
The Congress is shameless about corruption
If this is their attitude, what will happen to India?
Would you like to live the life that you're parents are living? Who are these people who have created these difficult times? The Congress. So should they not be punished for their actions? Should you vote for them? (crowd roars No)
Congress has wasted the 50 years after independence. Rajiv Gandhi always spoke of making India ready for the 21st century but look what has happened
India has never seen days worse than those in the past 10 years
All institutions have been systematically destroyed
We will see to it that the prestige of the constitutional authorities and offices are restored
Now it is a question of a few more months
We will protect the environment and also bring transparency in mining projects. We will use mining as an engine of development
I had heard of income tax and sales tax. For the first time I heard of 'Jayanthi' tax. People say till this was paid, files didn't move in the environment ministry
BJP is for strengthening the federal structure of India
_Dilli ki sarkaar khud toh kuch nahin karti aur jo karte hain un par bhi bediyan laga detin hain _(The Delhi government does not do anything on its own, and those who try to, the Delhi government shuts them down)
Shouldn't arrest people because they are from a particular community - but this principle should be evenly applied
There should be no vote-bank politics
People are questioning the relevance of the BJP today. I want to tell them that this is Vajpayee's party - and even after becoming the PM - he doesn't have his own house
So should false charges be levelled at us? Even if we are in power... We have worked tirelessly for the people 
A delegation came and met me today. They wanted special status for Goa's nature, culture - not money
This is a new way of thinking
This government has taken the country back by 50 years. And this government is not just the only one to blame
All those who protect the government are equally responsible for India's plight
Imagine what would have happened if Manohar Parrikar was in Delhi
People would have come to know how such an educated and powerful leader can be easy-going
But what to do, the media sees only what goes on in Delhi
I have never been able to win on a TV screen or a newspaper, but I have never lost in the hearts of the people 
_Desh ko TV screen par face chahiye yea dharti pe vision chahiye_
The BJP is committed to changing the future of India. Goa is a state where there is a common civil code
BJP espouses amity and the efforts to divide the country in the name of secularism will not succeed
We have only one religion - India First and our only holy book is the Constitution
We used to vote for a person or party. In 2014, vote for India
We must vote for the future of India... Vote for India - this is the mantra we have to take to every village, every household

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## avrilcory

General election wil be the next eletin for the 16th Lok Sabha in India bacuase India to elect members of parliament in the Lok Sabha. BJP has done well in the four state assembly elections, but Aam Aadmi Party has done even better in all political news sites telecasted that news.

For more you browse us 

Thanks !!!
The Indian Republic


----------



## Jason bourne

*केजरीवाल ने खराब बताए मीटर, जलबोर्ड ने लगाए*
*आईबीएन-7 | 13-Jan 11:47 AM*
नई दिल्ली। दिल्ली जल बोर्ड की ओर से पानी के उसी मीटर को लगाने के लिए नोटिस भेजा जा रहा है, जिन्हें मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल ने जंतर-मंतर पर प्रदर्शन करके फॉल्टी बताया था। अरविंद केजरीवाल और उनकी टीम ने पिछले साल 28 अप्रैल को जंतर-मंतर पर प्रदर्शन कर इन मीटरों पर सवाल उठाते हुए कहा था कि इस मीटर में पानी के साथ हवा का भी बिल आता है।

दिल्ली में ‘आप’ की सरकार बनने और जल बोर्ड खुद मुख्यमंत्री अरविंद केजरीवाल के पास होने के बावजूद अब इसी फॉल्टी मीटर को को लगाया जा रहा है। राजधानी में कई आरडब्ल्यूए को जल बोर्ड की तरफ से और पानी के मीटर लगाने वाली कंपनी की तरफ से नोटिस आ रहे हैं। जल बोर्ड सभी मीटरों को चेंज करने का काम पिछले साल से ही कर रहा है। पिछले साल भी इसी तरह के नोटिस जारी किए गए थे।

अरविंद केजरीवाल को जब इसकी जानकारी दी गई तो उन्होंने कहा कि वो मामले की जांच कराएंगे। ऐसे सवाल उठता है कि क्या जल बोर्ड केजरीवाल की जानकारी के बगैर काम कर रहा है। वहीं बीजेपी ने कहा कि जलबोर्ड का कोई भी फैसला बिना मुख्यमंत्री की अनुमति के नहीं लिया जाता क्योंकि जलबोर्ड का अध्यक्ष मुख्यमंत्री ही होता है।

बीजेपी नेता डॉ. हर्षवर्धन सिंह ने कहा कि दिल्ली जलबोर्ड का अधिकारी मुख्यमंत्री ही होता है। दिल्ली जलबोर्ड भ्रष्टाचार का अड्डा रहा है। जलबोर्ड के मीटर के बारे में हाईकोर्ट ने भी पिछले साल दिशानिर्देश दिए थे। दिल्ली जलबोर्ड में कोई भी बड़ा फैसला जलबोर्ड के अध्यक्ष के बिना नहीं लिया जाता है। जलबोर्ड मुख्यमंत्री के पास ही है।


----------



## Jason bourne

Kejriwal: will not hold janta darbar abymore 

Gand fatne ki dawai kahi milti ho ti khujli ko do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Puchtoon said:


> HAHAHA Zaid hamid's analysis of Hindu intehapasand Narindarrrrr modi



Their misspellings always irk me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Another Gem from Keju and Team *

*Globalization main cause of corruption: AAP official - Economic Times*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Nair saab said:


> *Another Gem from Keju and Team *
> 
> *Globalization main cause of corruption: AAP official - Economic Times*



Cos y'know, there was no corruption in India before 1991 and economic liberalisation.


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> Cos y'know, there was no corruption in India before 1991 and economic liberalisation.



It's because of their ideology ,left of the left ,pro maoism .

Middle class understands only after getting some kicks ,JNU educated journalists and congress using them to get their job done.

Kejriwal is a NGO running bureaucrat like Mannu he can manage but he cannot derive the ideology because he doesn't have one(although signs of communism do occur in 'swaraj') so the whole ideology is from Yogendra yadav and bhooshan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> Yogendra yadav and bhooshan .



simply hate these two maggots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> *Another Gem from Keju and Team *
> 
> *Globalization main cause of corruption: AAP official - Economic Times*



Arvind Kejriwal pulls the plug on FDI in retail stores in Delhi | NDTV.com

FDI gaya bhad mai. Let's all go back to the days of socialist raaj. Might as well start worshiping Fidel castro & Kim Il Sung!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

> Will Congress ally with RJD and leave Nitish Kumar in the Lurch?
> 
> Read more at: Will Congress ally with RJD and leave Nitish Kumar in the Lurch? - News Oneindia




I think it's going to be the case of '*Khaya Piya Kuch Nahi Glass Toda Barana' *for Nitish Kumar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Android

Salman Khan all praise for CM Shivraj Singh Chouhan - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*ABP News-Nielsen Opinion Poll: Narendra Modi top choice for PM*

*



New Delhi:

Click to expand...

*


> ABP News-Nielsen survey has said that 48 per cent people felt Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi will be the preferred choice for Prime Minister followed by Arvind Kejriwal (31 per cent) and Rahul Gandhi (16 per cent).
> 18 % of the total respondents in Mumbai have voted for the social activist-turned political Arvind Kejriwal while 51 per cent have voted for BJP’s PM candidate Narendra Modi.
> 
> 42 % of Delhi-NCR respondents feel Kejriwal is a better choice, while 45% have preferred Modi.
> 
> Rahul Gandhi has garnered 16 % of voters overall. 22 per cent prefer him in Mumbai while 11 per cent in Delhi-NCR.
> 
> Five per cent of the voters haven’t voted any one of them.
> 
> *Sampling Method used:*
> 
> The Field work was done in the 21 Parliamentary constituencies in Delhi, NCR and Mumbai region. Three Assembly Constituencies in each Parliamentary constituency selected. In each Assembly Constituency, we selected five starting points according to regular Polling-Booth interval and used the right-hand rule.
> 
> Interview with the respondents were conducted using a structured questionnaire
> 
> Before going into the field the teams were briefed in details about the sampling plan, respondent’s selection, questions to be asked, comprehension issues, etc.
> 
> The supervisors were in constant touch with the field manager to report status and also to seek clarifications when required.
> 
> ABP News-Nielsen Opinion Poll: Narendra Modi top choice for PM -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<



Even if you add pappu's & AK's rating, they still can't match Modi. 
Looks like Pappu is out of the race now. & AK is only appealing to Delhi & surrounding areas. 

PS: btw.. this poll is conducted by a Congressi pais media organisation...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

CorporateAffairs said:


> View attachment 13292



Hmmmmm....and what if BJP decides to withdraw modi as PM candidate....



Android said:


> Salman Khan all praise for CM Shivraj Singh Chouhan - The Times of India



Kya baat hai Android....Lata Mangeshkar praising Modi, Salman Khan praising Chouhan....about time they all starred in a movie no? Add in Alok Nath coz I'm sure it'll be one of your 'Sanskar' heavy family dramas


----------



## Puchtoon

Abp short for Ananda bazaar patrika is an bengali paper ,hard to know their ideological leanings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

JanjaWeed said:


> *ABP News-Nielsen Opinion Poll: Narendra Modi top choice for PM*
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you add pappu's & AK's rating, they still can't match Modi.
> Looks like Pappu is out of the race now. & AK is only appealing to Delhi & surrounding areas.
> 
> PS: btw.. this poll is conducted by a Congressi pais media organisation...



I would like to see the breakdown for this opinion poll.


----------



## JanjaWeed

kbd-raaf said:


> I would like to see the breakdown for this opinion poll.



I thought it's given on the original post.. unless you are looking for a comprehensive state-by-state breakdown!



Puchtoon said:


> Abp short for Ananda bazaar patrika is an bengali paper ,hard to know their ideological leanings?



Just going by the trend my friend. Apart from tiny number of media channels, most of them have a soft corner for Congress!


----------



## kbd-raaf

JanjaWeed said:


> I thought it's given on the original post.. unless you are looking for a comprehensive state-by-state breakdown!
> 
> 
> 
> Just going by the trend my friend. Apart from tiny number of media channels, most of them have a soft corner for Congress!



I'm looking for the questions they asked and responses for each question.

But I'm not likely to get it.


----------



## Puchtoon

JanjaWeed said:


> I thought it's given on the original post.. unless you are looking for a comprehensive state-by-state breakdown!
> 
> 
> 
> Just going by the trend my friend. Apart from tiny number of media channels, most of them have a soft corner for Congress!


I've heard on twitter that post february when cong money is over modi will pour in cash to fill hungry mouth of mediagroups.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> I've heard on twitter that post february when cong money is over modi will pour in cash to fill hungry mouth of mediagroups.



I don't think Modi will ever be able to match Congress in that regard. Their coffer is bottomless! However I hope what you said is true!



kbd-raaf said:


> I'm looking for the questions they asked and responses for each question.
> 
> But I'm not likely to get it.



Oh OK. That would have been useful!


----------



## Puchtoon

JanjaWeed said:


> I don't think Modi will ever be able to match Congress in that regard. Their coffer is bottomless! However I hope what you said is true!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh OK. That would have been useful!



He will ,its a do or die situation for modi,its his *ONLY* and most easy chance .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Maxie Saviel said:


> Dear Sir/Ma,
> 
> We have direct providers of Fresh Cut BG, SBLC and MTN which are specifically for lease. Our bank instrument can be engaged in PPP Trading, Discounting, Signature Project(s) such as Aviation, Agriculture, Petroleum, Telecommunication, Construction of Dams, Bridges, Real Estate and all kind of projects. We do not have any broker chain in our offer neither do we get involved in chauffer driven offers. We deliver with time and precision as set forth in our agreement. Our terms and Conditions are reasonable, below is our instrument description.
> 
> DESCRIPTION OF INSTRUMENTS:
> 1. Instrument: Bank Guarantee (BG/SBLC)
> 2. Total Face Value: Min of 1M Euro/USD (One Million Euro/USD) to Max of 5B Euro/USD (Five Billion Euro/USD).
> 3. Issuing Bank: HSBC, London or Deutsche Bank Frankfurt or
> 4. Age: One Year, One Day
> 5. Leasing Price: 5.0% of Face Value plus (0.5+X)% commission fees to brokers.
> 6. Delivery: Bank to Bank SWIFT.
> 7. Payment: MT-103.
> 8. Hard Copy: Bonded Courier within 7 banking days.
> 
> All relevant business information will be provided upon request.
> 
> If Interested kindly contact me via
> Skype ID: maxil.finance



The most relevant post in this thread for over a month! Congrats-The most useful information anyone has got out of this thread in over a month!


----------



## Jason bourne

What the fukc just seen an opinion poll guess ABP showd out of 7 drlhi LS seat aap gets 6 bjp 1 congress 0


----------



## kbd-raaf

Jason bourne said:


> What the fukc just seen an opinion poll guess ABP showd out of 7 drlhi LS seat aap gets 6 bjp 1 congress 0



Even when the difference in the number of votes between BJP and AAP is approximately the same as AAP and INC.

B.s.

PS: Assembly elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> What the fukc just seen an opinion poll guess ABP showd out of 7 drlhi LS seat aap gets 6 bjp 1 congress 0



Abp will sing this all january:

An unbreakable union of free aam admis,
The Great delhi has welded forever to stand.
Long live the creation of the will of the people,
The united, mighty Soviet india!


_CHORUS_:
Be glorious, our free water,
A reliable stronghold of the aamadmis' _glory_!
Banner of the Jhaadu, Banner of the people,
May it lead from victory to victory!

Through tempests the sun of freedom shone to us,
And the great Bhooshan illuminated our path,
We were raised by Kejriwal to be true to the people,
To labour and exploits he inspired us!

_CHORUS_:
Be glorious, our free water,
A reliable stronghold of the aamadmis' _glory_!
Banner of the Jhaadu, Banner of the people,
May it lead from victory to victory!


We grew our moholla sabhas in battles,
We will sweep the gutters out of the way!
We shall in battle decide the fate of generations,
We shall lead to glory our Motherland!

_CHORUS_:
Be glorious, our free water,
A reliable stronghold of the aamadmis' _glory_!
Banner of the Jhaadu, Banner of the people,
May it lead from victory to victory!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

*NEW AAP MEMEBER and his BEUTIFULL VIEWS *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Kya baat hai Android....Lata Mangeshkar praising Modi, Salman Khan praising Chouhan....about time they all starred in a movie no? Add in Alok Nath coz I'm sure it'll be one of your 'Sanskar' heavy family dramas



Yeah happy Makar Sankranti to you too 

oops sorry for spoiling your secular image


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> Yeah happy Makar Sankranti to you too



Same to you man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

@Guynextdoor2

Sorry yaar tujhe gali nikalne parr congi kam-ini thi par communist nahi thi ,yahan to communiston ki fauj aa gayi he


----------



## JanjaWeed

Here is a bit more comprehensive survey!

*AAP to hit Congress hard, Modi scores over Kejriwal: Survey*



Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party is likely to hit the Congress hard in the upcoming Lok Sabha polls, predicts the snap poll conducted by ABP News-Nielsen in Delhi-NCR and Mumbai-Thane regions.

*AAP predicted to sweep Delhi, to wipe out Congress*
As per the ABP News-Nielsen snap poll in Delhi-NCR, Kejriwal's AAP is likely to wipe out Congress. The AAP is likely to win 6 seats while Congress might not get a single seat as compared to clean sweep of all 7 seats in 2009 polls. The BJP is likely to win only one seat.



*Modi scores over Kejriwal as most preferred PM candidate*
As per the snap poll, around 48 per cent people backed Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi as their preferred choice for Prime Minister followed by Arvind Kejriwal (31 per cent) and Rahul Gandhi (16 per cent).


*
NDA to gain in Mumbai-Thane region due to AAP's presence*
According to the snap poll, INC and NCP alliance is likely to get only 3 seats in 2014 polls as compared to 8 seats in 2009. The presence of AAP in Mumbai and Thane region is likely to give the BJP and Shiv Sena alliance an upper hand. The alliance is predicted to get 6 seats in 2014 polls as compared to just one seat in 2009. The AAP is likely to win only one seat.


*
BJP to win Faridabad and Gurgaon*
According to the snap poll, the BJP is predicted to win Gurgaon and Faridabad seats in Haryana. The Congress is predicted to lose both with around 12 per cent vote share as compared to the vote share of over 38 per cent in 2009.


*

AAP predicted to win Ghaziabad, Rajnath in trouble*
As per the snap poll, both the AAP and the BJP are likely to win Ghaziabad and Gautam Buddha Nagar seats respectively. The BSP will lose its single seat.




For more news from India Today, follow us on Twitter @indiatoday and on Facebook at facebook.com/IndiaToday



Read more at: AAP to hit Congress hard, Modi scores over Kejriwal: Survey : North, News - India Today


----------



## Guynextdoor2

feiysta said:


> AAP is a traitor party and its followers are even greater fools. Remove Kejriwal from AAP and the party will collapse next day.



Aren't you some sort of a french guy or something?


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Here is a bit more comprehensive survey!
> 
> *AAP to hit Congress hard, Modi scores over Kejriwal: Survey*
> 
> 
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party is likely to hit the Congress hard in the upcoming Lok Sabha polls, predicts the snap poll conducted by ABP News-Nielsen in Delhi-NCR and Mumbai-Thane regions.
> 
> *AAP predicted to sweep Delhi, to wipe out Congress*
> As per the ABP News-Nielsen snap poll in Delhi-NCR, Kejriwal's AAP is likely to wipe out Congress. The AAP is likely to win 6 seats while Congress might not get a single seat as compared to clean sweep of all 7 seats in 2009 polls. The BJP is likely to win only one seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modi scores over Kejriwal as most preferred PM candidate*
> As per the snap poll, around 48 per cent people backed Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi as their preferred choice for Prime Minister followed by Arvind Kejriwal (31 per cent) and Rahul Gandhi (16 per cent).
> 
> 
> *NDA to gain in Mumbai-Thane region due to AAP's presence*
> According to the snap poll, INC and NCP alliance is likely to get only 3 seats in 2014 polls as compared to 8 seats in 2009. The presence of AAP in Mumbai and Thane region is likely to give the BJP and Shiv Sena alliance an upper hand. The alliance is predicted to get 6 seats in 2014 polls as compared to just one seat in 2009. The AAP is likely to win only one seat.
> 
> 
> *BJP to win Faridabad and Gurgaon*
> According to the snap poll, the BJP is predicted to win Gurgaon and Faridabad seats in Haryana. The Congress is predicted to lose both with around 12 per cent vote share as compared to the vote share of over 38 per cent in 2009.
> 
> 
> *AAP predicted to win Ghaziabad, Rajnath in trouble*
> As per the snap poll, both the AAP and the BJP are likely to win Ghaziabad and Gautam Buddha Nagar seats respectively. The BSP will lose its single seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more news from India Today, follow us on Twitter @indiatoday and on Facebook at facebook.com/IndiaToday
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: AAP to hit Congress hard, Modi scores over Kejriwal: Survey : North, News - India Today



don;t trust these ...i highly doubt Kujli will get as many seats in Mumbai or even Delhi...seems fake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

I guess BJP should concentrate more on grass-root level campaigning.Crying over media's inclination towards AAP and CONGRESS will not do any good to them.If BJP could win about 200 seats in lok sabha elections, media will definitely join the modi's chorus.BJP should be looking for something big, perhaps modi's rule for atleast 10 years and if narendra modi does a good job in his tenure then surely every misconception about BJP and its ideology will be cleared. Thanks to the Information Age, as more and more aware Indians will be, more and more strong BJP will be in future India.Young India is getting pro-BJP, that's good for us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> Even if you add pappu's & AK's rating, they still can't match Modi.



Would like to file an RTI to check who are the idots still want Pappu as PM


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*What the media crooks will never tell u?*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

Puchtoon said:


> HAHAHA Zaid hamid's analysis of Hindu intehapasand Narindarrrrr modi



What is the meaning of _intehapasand_ ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

Star Wars said:


> don;t trust these ...i highly doubt Kujli will get as many seats in Mumbai or even Delhi...seems fake


it may not be fake but very unlikely,as a simple mathematics is der, lok sabha pediction is much more precarious den of a vidhan sabha and it is high probable dat it may reverse in future result.And the reason is "larger sample space".Look for every 7 mla seat der is 1 mp seat in almost every part of india and for delhi it is 10(as 70 mla) seats for 1 mp(as 7 mp) seat,so when u r conducting survey for a loksabha seat, naturally the size of sample space for a particular seat set to increase by 10 times,so when these ppl asking 800 to 900 (1351-500 from 4 seats of NCR) ,if they wud have took the same num for an assembly seat then it wud be highly probable that it wud match with the actual result,and in last assembly election we have seen same sample space of 2000-2500 in delhi in every opinion poll but when it comes to lok sabha the sample will increase and the probability will decrease. It is very unlikely that dat the BJP ended up with only 1 seat it can get atleat 4 out of 7 but if the poll comes true no one can save delhi from becoming WB and no one can save india from turning into soviet india


----------



## Puchtoon

kurup said:


> What is the meaning of _intehapasand_ ??


extremist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Kya baat hai Android....Lata Mangeshkar praising Modi, Salman Khan praising Chouhan....about time they all starred in a movie no? Add in Alok Nath coz I'm sure it'll be one of your 'Sanskar' heavy family dramas



When Narendra Modi and Arvind Kejriwal sought Alok Nath’s endorsement for coming dharma yudh | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

I think its too early for opinion polls. Mid Feb/End of Feb will give a clearer picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> I think its too early for opinion polls. Mid Feb/End of Feb will give a clearer picture.


Cvoter will be on 23/26.......... btw here is a very nice picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


> Cvoter will be on 23/26.......... btw here is a very nice picture



lmfao, now Osama sympathizers want to run the government

BJP needs to do more to expose the AAP candidates. Arvind Kejriwal is a just a front, its these wolves in sheep skin that India needs to be wary of.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> lmfao, now Osama sympathizers want to run the government
> 
> BJP needs to do more to expose the AAP candidates. Arvind Kejriwal is a just a front, its these wolves in sheep skin that India needs to be wary of.



Two quick points:
1.BJP looking pretty bad in public outreach ,may cost them huge,post 99 there was no outreach anyways.

2.Copying someone else is the biggest chootiyapanti if the price is same (1 vote) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


> Two quick points:
> 1.BJP looking pretty bad in public outreach ,may cost them huge,post 99 there was no outreach anyways.
> 
> 2.Copying someone else is the biggest chootiyapanti if the price is same (1 vote) .



There is still enough time for one last concerted push. How was BJP's campaign in the recently held state elections? I heard BJP party members did a pretty good job/?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> There is still enough time for one last concerted push. How was BJP's campaign in the recently held state elections? I heard BJP party members did a pretty good job/?



Chief ministers did yatra's and so and then last lap of modi's carpet bombing + caste churning due to incidents in UP,Anti congress mood made good gains ,now media is not in favor of even talking abt BJP,the slogan of aam admi (which defeated bjp in 04,09) is back so fault lines are starting to open.

Can modified bjp outdo where atal and advani failed ? we shall know soon .

May all end well !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*By Passing Days more Truth about AAP is coming out...*

Kejriwal's Law Minister Somnath Bharti in soup over 'evidence tampering' allegation : North, News - India Today

Somnath Bharti was indicted for 'tampering with proof' - The Times of India

Trouble for AAP: Did Delhi minister Somnath Bharti tamper with evidence? | Firstpost


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/423006493063905280


----------



## Puchtoon

Reply by BJP media cell UP On Ground work @Roybot 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/423002838810128384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Nair saab said:


> *By Passing Days more Truth about AAP is coming out...*
> 
> Kejriwal's Law Minister Somnath Bharti in soup over 'evidence tampering' allegation : North, News - India Today
> 
> Somnath Bharti was indicted for 'tampering with proof' - The Times of India
> 
> Trouble for AAP: Did Delhi minister Somnath Bharti tamper with evidence? | Firstpost


 

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Guynextdoor2

*SALMAN KHAN JUST STUCK IT UP MODI'S ***!!!!! Ha ha ha!!! He just told on Live TV with Modi that he's gonna vote for Baba Siddiqui or Priya Dutt!!!! Both are Congress!!!!! *



BJP is just ENDLESS entertainment!!!!


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/423027152984887296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/423028419262439424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> don;t trust these ...i highly doubt Kujli will get as many seats in Mumbai or even Delhi...seems fake



Maybe it's going by the current popularity of Kujli around Delhi & it's suburbs. They have peaked too early. It's going to be real hard to sustain this popularity come close to election time. Only one way from here.. & that's downhill. Kuljli & co will now on will be fighting to defend themselves rather than attack. Trend has already started. Today has been the day of explaining for them.. & this is only the start...



CorporateAffairs said:


> Would like to file an RTI to check who are the idots still want Pappu as PM



c'mon... I'm sure there are quite a few still around on eNrega payroll.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/423027152984887296
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/423028419262439424


 
LIES. He specifically said Vote for the best man in your constituency. Modi is best man for you. Best inn my constituency is Priya Dutt and Baba Siddiqui (he called them out by name)


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Guynextdoor2 said:


> LIES. He specifically said Vote for the best man in your constituency. Modi is best man for you. Best inn my constituency is Priya Dutt and Baba Siddiqui (he called them out by name)



LOL. Where is the links for your CLAIMS ?  

ENDLESS entertainment........


----------



## Mujraparty

*Salman Khan calls Narendra Modi good man, says the best man should be the PM*


Read more at: Salman Khan calls Narendra Modi good man, says the best man should be the PM : West, News - India Today


----------



## Nair saab

Tv9 Gujarat - Salim Khan to contest from Gujarat under BJP ticket - Narendra Modi Videos : Firstpost Topic - Page 1








Salman Khan meets Narendra Modi, says "Modi should be the Prime Minister of INDIA"








On the other Hand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

There were rumours of Salim Khan joining BJP. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> There were rumours of Salim Khan joining BJP. Lets see how it goes.


Yes contesting from Gujarat...

I posted the Video source from First post...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Public Grievance system ‘SWAGAT’ of Modi, out shines Kejriwal Anti Corruption hotline.*

National Secretary BJP Kisan Morcha and Prabhari Himachal Pradesh Sukhminderpal Singh Grewal said that Delhi Governments Anti Corruption hotline is no match to Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi's Public Grievances Redressal system SWAGAT. In a press statement here today, he said that our Gujarat model out shines the Delhi Hotline. He said that the State of Gujarat Government SWAGAT online Grievance Redressal System has been in place since the year 2003. 
Grewal stated that Gujarat Governments three tier system has worked successfully in the state at Taluka, District and State level. He said that this scheme of our Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi has also won the United Nations Public Service Award in 2010.

Grewal said that about this AWARD was conferred by UN Under Secretary General for Economic and Social Affairs Sha Zukang on 23rd June 2010 at United Nations in New York. He stated that under the SWAGAT scheme Grievances are logged in the system, transmitted and made online to officers concerned and who have to reply within 3 to 4 hours daily. Grewal stated that all these complaints are monitored by the Chief Minister of Gujarat Shri Narendra Modi.

He said that Complaints are reviewed online in the presence of the complainant, Collector, District Development Officers, Superintendent of Police and other officials of Gujarat Government. He said that no applicant has ever been left out without any firm reply or response to his or her grievance. He said that the entire process relies on the Gujarat State Wide Network GSWAN and it connects with all 25 District and 225 Taluka Headquarters in the state. He said that the 92.45% excellent track record of this scheme in Gujarat is a prime example of Good Governance by our BJP Ruled States in India.

 Grewal said on the other hand Delhi Government Anti Corruption Hotline and so called public Delhi Janata Darbar had failed. He said that these are mere publicity stunts and lack of experience to Govern for AAP. Grewal said that it's reliant on the clutches of the Congress party, whom Aam Aadmi Party Leader Arvind Kejriwal had termed as the most corrupt party of the decade in India. He said that now Arvind Kejriwal is in power with the help of same Congress Party whom it dubs as the most Corrupt Party in India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> There were rumours of Salim Khan joining BJP. Lets see how it goes.



Jha Saaheb, son said clearly Priya Dutt and said 'Best man God should decide'. I was taken aback actually but laughed my *** off.....watch NDTV for the actual footage


----------



## CorporateAffairs

quote="Nair saab, post: 5140764, member: 34517"]

On the other Hand...




[/quote]




After initial hype blowing away, AAP workers make beeline to join BJP

As many as 76 AAP workers have joined the BJP in a function here.

"Under the leadership of Leena Singh, founder of AAP in Kanpur, 76 workers joined BJP and in coming weeks many more workers are expected to join ", BJP city unit chief Surendra Maithani said today.

Mathani claimed that not only from AAP but from other parties as well like Congress, SP and BSP many more people are expected to join us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Jha Saaheb, son said clearly Priya Dutt and said 'Best man God should decide'. I was taken aback actually but laughed my *** off.....watch NDTV for the actual footage



Yup... He also said Modi is a good man..  and if his father joins BJP, then balle balle for BJP in Mumbai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Yup... He also said Modi is a good man..  and if his father joins BJP, then balle balle for BJP in Mumbai..



Good man to bolna hi padega....khana to khaya na . You can't insult your host, but I see it as evidence that modiji's turf is not very solid now. This guy comes from a profession where patronage is everything (remember the number of times SRK ran to Thackeray's house). So an opportunity where he can score points by supporting and helping future PM of India is given up so publicly...the look on Modi's face showed it all....right?



CorporateAffairs said:


> quote="Nair saab, post: 5140764, member: 34517"]
> 
> On the other Hand...






After initial hype blowing away, AAP workers make beeline to join BJP

As many as 76 AAP workers have joined the BJP in a function here.

"Under the leadership of Leena Singh, founder of AAP in Kanpur, 76 workers joined BJP and in coming weeks many more workers are expected to join ", BJP city unit chief Surendra Maithani said today.

Mathani claimed that not only from AAP but from other parties as well like Congress, SP and BSP many more people are expected to join us.[/quote]

Help me calculate....1 Crore minus 76 is how much?


----------



## walwal

Watched Times now and was surprised to see Kejju doing same Conggie way wearing the skull cap. Dont have any issues with that, but what looks appalling is their "being different" herd has hit rock bottom



jha said:


> There were rumours of Salim Khan joining BJP. Lets see how it goes.



Inviting bolly stars, celebrities are like short term and populist measures. Nation first, to achieve this motto what is needed - strong administrators with upright honesty, integrity with a iron fist to take decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@jha saheb, I also have a point of view on the new evidence on campaign fizzling out. Remember the 2500 crore statue (basically cover for run for unity campaign). Turns out less than 40% of target was achieved, That didn't stop fenku from lying through his teeth and saying that 50 lakh people joined and whatnot. But yes, like you said, Akhilesh is losing.

Despite Modi’s claim, ‘Run for Unity’ fails to touch magic figure | The Indian Express


----------



## Android

Kejriwal is so Honest he removes USB
drive safely although he doesn't need to as there's no way his hard disk would get corrupted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Somebody Tell his Holiness Lord Kejriwal that today is also Makar Sankranti...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

*AAP may decimate Congress, no big moves seen on Sensex: Credit Suisse*



> AAP may decimate Congress, no big moves seen on Sensex: Credit Suisse - The Economic Times



That will do nicely as long as long as BJP doesn't get affected too much!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Arvind Kejriwal so honest that he will read
through all the terms and conditions before
clicking on the 'Agree' button

Kejriwalis so Honest that he likes
Shakira's Hips bcz "They Don't Lie".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> Arvind Kejriwal so honest that he will read
> through all the terms and conditions before
> clicking on the 'Agree' button
> 
> Kejriwalis so Honest that he likes
> Shakira's Hips bcz "They Don't Lie".



I suddenly see much potential in you


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Somebody Tell his Holiness Lord Kejriwal that today is also Makar Sankranti...



Man.. too many topis.. not enough Indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> Man.. too many topis.. not enough Indians!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


>


Sounds like you took my post in its face value & hence that emotion! 
Ok.. let me make it easy for you! Google search the meaning of 'Too many chiefs and not enough Indians'... & see what you get!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> Sounds like you took my post in its face value & hence that emotion!
> Ok.. let me make it easy for you! Google search the meaning of 'Too many chiefs and not enough Indians'... & see what you get!



Oh, too many generals not enough soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Guynextdoor2 said:


> LIES. He specifically said Vote for the best man in your constituency. Modi is best man for you. Best inn my constituency is Priya Dutt and Baba Siddiqui (he called them out by name)



These are not my Quotes go challenge Nehru dynasty TV and ANI service 

Best picture 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/423054819180306432


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Puchtoon said:


> These are not my Quotes go challenge Nehru dynasty TV and ANI service



Watch the footage on NDTV


----------



## Puchtoon

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Watch the footage on NDTV


You have to prove that i'am wrong and these quotes are wrong since you initiated it


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Puchtoon said:


> You have to prove that i'am wrong and these quotes are wrong since you initiated it



I'm telling you don't need 'quotes'. The actual video footage is available. You can hear what salman actually said and see modi's face when he says that.


----------



## Puchtoon

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm telling you don't need 'quotes'. The actual video footage is available. You can hear what salman actually said and see modi's face when he says that.


Is there any guide to understand modi's face? 

Ya i have seen the clip he said modi is a good man, bass jali kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

A Bitchh Caught by Modiji... Jayanti Tax...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GURU DUTT

Nair saab said:


> A Bitchh Caught by Modiji... Jayanti Tax...


 looks like modi ji is also keeping some cards up his sleeves which he will show one after another after watching the response genrated from the last one ..... good strategi will make congress be more cautious in attacking him and running away when asked for facts 

latest one ex MHA offical who joined BJP recentlly exposing how shinde asked cops to go soft on shahid balwa there would me more such news in future 


good game plan Modi ji keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> A Bitchh Caught by Modiji... Jayanti Tax...



I was watching the coverage yesterday in quite a few media channels. Funniest thing... Jayanti was't looking too aggressive or too keen to take Modi on, either by threatening legal action or trying to counter the claim how Moily managed to clear those projects within no time. Her only defense was that she is been targeted by Modi for speaking out against him.. As if she was the only one to do so  Just goes to show... there is more to it than meets the eye. Maybe she is worried that more noise would only bring out further revelations against her! As @GURU DUTT mentioned, Modi may be holding on to quite a few of those aces up his sleeves. Who knows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

GURU DUTT said:


> looks like modi ji is also keeping some cards up his sleeves which he will show one after another after watching the response genrated from the last one ..... good strategi will make congress be more cautious in attacking him and running away when asked for facts
> 
> latest one ex MHA offical who joined BJP recentlly exposing how shinde asked cops to go soft on shahid balwa there would me more such news in future
> 
> 
> good game plan Modi ji keep it up


This Guy Shahid Balwa invests the money of Dawood Ibrahim in Indian real estate... 


He also has relationship with Saudi Wahhabi Groups and gets funding from Middle east which he invests in Education institutions... most of these schools are in Muslim Dominated Area... 


There are many cases on going against him...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> I was watching the coverage yesterday in quite a few media channels. Funniest thing... Jayanti was't looking too aggressive or too keen to take Modi on, either by threatening legal action or trying to counter the claim how Moily managed to clear those projects within no time. Her only defense was that she is been targeted by Modi for speaking out against him.. As if she was the only one to do so  Just goes to show... there is more to it than meets the eye. Maybe she is worried that more noise would only bring out further revelations against her! As @GURU DUTT mentioned, Modi may be holding on to quite a few of those aces up his sleeves. Who knows


U know some days ago Gadkari said about the AAP-Congress deal thing... for which every one had their guns blazing at him ... 

That Proof is soon gonna come out just before the Election... and everyone forgets about the Promise done by AAP to bring Janlok Pal in Delhi Via Ram Leela Maidan with 15 days of coming to power...

More expose in the coming days... Mean while let the AAP enjoy the Media lime light... We would be give them the final blow in the last 45 days before election when EC would bring put a Ban on Freebee politics just before the election ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

Just Donated to NAMO4PM Fund @ http://www.bjp.org/donate 







Did YOU?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> Just Donated to NAMO4PM Fund @ http://www.bjp.org/donate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did YOU?


Great... Will make one too!



JanjaWeed said:


> Great... Will make one too!



Tried making a payment now.... but it's asking for my Passport copy to be uploaded. Will try again later...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

JanjaWeed said:


> Great... Will make one too!
> 
> 
> 
> Tried making a payment now.... but it's asking for my Passport copy to be uploaded. Will try again later...


Areey just make as indian na ,why from outside

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> Areey just make as indian na ,why from outside


lol.. never thought about it. Will try again..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*IS INDIA SAFE–WHAT IS FORD FOUNDATION*



> Lot of tweets and buzz doing round about growing presence of Ford Foundation in India and Indian politics. Felt like doing some research on this. Trust me results have been shocking. It really raises questions – IS INDIA SAFE?
> 
> What is Ford Foundation?
> 
> Always thought that Ford Foundation was a philanthropic organization involved in charity, until I came across few of these links.
> 
> Centre for Research on Globalisation (CRG)
> 
> Ford Foundation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Then I realized that in the garb of charity, their mandate is to ensure WASHINGTON’S HEGEMONY (DOMINANCE) in international market.
> 
> It was established as a front of US’ Central Intelligence Agency (CIA). The modus operandi is to fund people / professions that can influence decision making and policy making – authors, historians, journalists, social activists, media companies, publishers, etc.
> 
> Digging further on this, I got even more worried, when I saw their increasing interest and presence in Indian politics.
> 
> Here is the list of Indians/ NGOs who have been funded by or have proximity to Ford Foundation
> 
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal and Manish Sisodia’s NGO – Kabeer
> Mallika Sarabhai’s Darpana
> Yogendra Yadav was funded by ICSSR of Jawaharlal Nehru University, which in turn was funded by Ford Foundation
> Amartya Sen for its books – Ideas of Justice
> Teesta Setalvad and Javed’s Sabrang Communication, one who has been fighting against Modi all these years
> And you would know, most of these guys are part of Aam Aadmi Party or are major supporters of AAP.
> 
> This poses a very serious question on why is Ford Foundation interested in Indian Politics.
> 
> Just to do further research on members of Aam Aadmi Party, I tried to find some details on other members like Aruna Roy, Medha Patkar, Prashant Bhushan and Gopal Rai…
> 
> And this was even a bigger SHOCKER to me…
> 
> Aruna Roy is the one who had sent a petition to President PRANAB MUKHERJEE for mercy towards Ajmal Kasab.. the one who killed so many innocents in Mumbai terror attack on 26th November 2008. She was also part of Sonia Gandhi’s National Advisory Council
> 
> Here are some links pertaining to the same
> 
> Sonia-led NAC members wanted to save Kasab - Kashmir Times
> 
> Prashant Bhushan, who we all know for the rubbish referendum view on Kashmir, was also the preferred mediator of the Maoists a couple of years back. Now why would they want Prashant Bhushan?? Did they trust that Prashant Bhushan would show some soft corner towards them?
> 
> Here are the links pertaining to the same
> 
> Prashant Bhushan wants referendum on Army presence in Kashmir, sees AAP govt at Centre : North, News - India Today
> 
> Maoists name Prashant Bhushan, 2 others as mediators - Indian Express
> 
> Medha Patkar – we all know her for being responsible for delay in Sardar Sarovar Dam. But something that I didn’t know earlier, I came to know when I read the link given below. It says that tribals in Chattisgarh had thrown her out of the village of Dantewada for herpro-naxal behavior.
> 
> Dantewada tribals attack Medha Patkar - Times Of India
> 
> There were some other articles, which suggested her proximity to Angana Chatterjee (who was suspected to be an ISI agent). But didn’t know the authenticity of the article, hence not attaching it.
> 
> Gopal Rai – Ex member of Sonia Gandhi’s NAC. Was president of All India Students Association (associated with CPI (M-L)), which is known for its pro Maoist stance..
> 
> If all this was not enough, One more article that I came across and that raised doubts on CIA’s interest in India is the one in Economic Times, that suggested that Government was giving work for Aadhar to a startup – MongoDB, which is funded by CIA’s venture fund. Links to the same are given below.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/economy/relax-cia-is-not-snooping-into-aadhaar-via-mongodb-1268077.html
> 
> MongoDB startup hired by Aadhaar got funds from CIA VC arm - Economic Times
> 
> This really is giving me a sleepless nights. Just wondering, if we have so many anti nationals within the country, do we really see Pakistan and China as a bigger threat?
> 
> But then was wondering, why is media not exposing all this? But then somewhere the answer is in front of us – Manish Sisodia (ex journalist with Zee), Yogendra Yadav (ex Journalist CNN IBN), Shazia Ilmi (ex journalist) and the latest entrant Ashutosh (ex Managing Editor IBN7)… Are they not a party to it?
> 
> Also wondered why people like Meera Sanyal (ex chief RBS) and V Bala (ex Director Infosys) joining AAP. Then came to know that Meera Sanyal’s NGO Pradan (which operates in Naxal hit belt) is funded by Ford Foundation. Also, Narayan Murthy (Chairman of Infosys) is on the board of Ford Foundation. Probably there could be his compulsion to align with them given that 60% of Infosys’business comes from US.
> 
> We all believe corruption is an issue, but nothing can be bigger that National Security.
> 
> We all want corruption free India and Aam Admi Party raised some hopes. But these news articles, really make me worried that by extending our support to AAP, are we compromising on NATIONAL SECURITY?
> 
> If people who can compromise on national security for personal gains, will they ever give you corruption free governance?
> 
> Like Ford Foundation, is AAP only a front face of some bigger conspiracy?
> 
> This time, I was thinking of seriously giving a chance to AAP… but not ANYMORE…
> 
> As a TRUE INDIAN, if this is worrying you as well, do forward it to spread awareness. Main Stream Media will not do that job

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> *SALMAN KHAN JUST STUCK IT UP MODI'S ***!!!!! Ha ha ha!!! He just told on Live TV with Modi that he's gonna vote for Baba Siddiqui or Priya Dutt!!!! Both are Congress!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> BJP is just ENDLESS entertainment!!!!




Just try to appease your selfsatisfaction...It is not bad either..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deckingraj

guys....for heaven sake talk to folks you know and tell them to do the same.....I like what Kiran Bedi said....every vote for AAP is an indirect vote for Congress....lets not bring them back in any possible manner!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

*Narendra Modi is a controversial Figure : Barkha Dutt in 1996*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*AAP is a Maoist or atleast far leftist Party... *


Binayak Sen (Maoist ) - Head of social police justice committee of AAP .

Prashant Bushan (Maoist and Terrorist sympathizer) - Member of all most all committees of AAP.

Megha Patkar (Maoist sympathizer and environmentalist) - Head of environmentalist committee AAP.

S C Behar ( Leftist Economist) - Head of the Swaraj Bill Drafting committee AAP.

Kamal Mitra Chenoy ( CPI Central committee Member, OBL sympathizer) - Member of Economic Panel AAP.

Goap Rai (Maoist sympathizer and President of Far left Student Union AISA) - Party Executive AAP

Mallika Sarabhai (Maoist and OBL sympathizer) - AAP

Aruna Roy ( Maoist sympathizer) - AAP 
and many more...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Kejriwal got grilled in AAP ki adalat 

@KRAIT @GURU DUTT @Nair saab @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

binny bana bagi AAP ki thukai ki kaha arwind kejriwal ki sarkar logo se dhokha kar rahi he ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

After Vinod Binny and Mallika Sarabhai, another AAP leader Tina Sharma speaks out against the party ...


----------



## kbd-raaf

Jason bourne said:


> After Vinod Binny and Mallika Sarabhai, another AAP leader Tina Sharma speaks out against the party ...



Can you guys confirm whether such news is making it to the TV channels?


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Kejriwal got grilled in AAP ki adalat
> 
> @KRAIT @GURU DUTT @Nair saab @JanjaWeed



Tab uska vo haal tah, ab jayega toh kya hoga ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

kbd-raaf said:


> Can you guys confirm whether such news is making it to the TV channels?




yes aaj tak


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Tab uska vo haal tah, ab jayega toh kya hoga ?


Bhai theres a saying in hindi " Bakre ki amma kab tak khair manayegi "
bas din nazdeek hain khujliwal ke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Jason bourne said:


> After Vinod Binny and Mallika Sarabhai, another AAP leader Tina Sharma speaks out against the party ...



What are these guys talking against AAP ??

Any news link .


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhai theres a saying in hindi " Bakre ki amma kab tak khair manayegi "
> bas din nazdeek hain khujliwal ke


aaj kal AAP ke bare mai yeh kahawat bahut chalti hai boss...

_''Ibtadaae ishq hai rota hai kya,
Aage aage dekhiye hota hai kya''_
_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Lets have a poll: will AAP exist long enough to contest General Elections in May

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Arvind Kejriwal has the expertise in lying with a straight face.Anyone saw the video about his comment on Vinod Binny from couple of weeks back and his today's comment? 

Someone needs to post that video here, I saw it on ABP news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

It would be poetic if Vinod Binny sting AAP meeting. And comes up with a video recording in tomorrows press conference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Binny embarrasses AAP government, calls Arvind Kejriwal 'liar' : North, News - India Today

AAP MLA Vinod Binny attacks party, threatens hunger strike : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Nair saab said:


> Somebody Tell his Holiness Lord Kejriwal that today is also Makar Sankranti...



Feel like giving a tight slap to these b.......... They can go all extra mile to please a few without really caring for them from the bottom of heart. That is the lay of honeytrap for such 'brethren' who easily get fooled under the pretext of 'our messiah'. Why on earth no other community carry those thoughts ? Why is that sense of 'insecurity' instilled at all times within the brethren community ? I fail to find the answer time and again.

I hope people dont suffer from short term memory loss. Kejju had promised to dig out Sheila Dikhsit' corruption cases no sooner he would assume power. He had some point blank proofs. They have'nt surfaced so far, neither is anyone talking of that. Time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Another in-fighting within AAP . They are clearly loosing it .... 

*Social activist Mallika Sarabhai, who recently joined Aam Admi Party, had lashed out at Kumar Vishwas and his treatment of women, but the latter claims he has no idea who she is.*

| Video | Kumar Vishwas snubs Mallika Sarabhai, claims he does not know her | India Videos | - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

YAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNN what a boring thread!!!


----------



## Roybot

walwal said:


> Feel like giving a tight slap to these b.......... They can go all extra mile to please a few without really caring for them from the bottom of heart. That is the lay of honeytrap for such 'brethren' who easily get fooled under the pretext of 'our messiah'. Why on earth no other community carry those thoughts ? Why is that sense of 'insecurity' instilled at all times within the brethren community ? I fail to find the answer time and again.
> 
> I hope people dont suffer from short term memory loss. Kejju had promised to dig out Sheila Dikhsit' corruption cases no sooner he would assume power. *He had some point blank proofs. They have'nt surfaced so far, neither is anyone talking of that. Time will tell.*



Before he had a 400 page report ready and was raring to file a FIR against Sheila dixit. After election he is asking BJP for proof. 



Guynextdoor2 said:


> YAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNN what a boring thread!!!



Not surprised, a Congressi pretending to be a AAP supporter can get tedious at times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Shiv Sena, BJP chiefs meet to discuss election strategies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Another AAP leader *Tina Sharma* against her own party .


_5 LS names of Delhi are final, Shazia Ilmi,Ashutosh,Gopal Rai,Dilip Pandey,Ashish Talwar, so why ask people to fill forms? - Tina Sharma , AAP
_







This is getting funnier day by day ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

kurup said:


> Another AAP leader *Tina Sharma* against her own party .
> 
> 
> _5 LS names of Delhi are final, Shazia Ilmi,Ashutosh,Gopal Rai,Dilip Pandey,Ashish Talwar, so why ask people to fill forms? - Tina Sharma , AAP
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting funnier day by day ....




 Cause they are a democratic party you see.


----------



## Roybot

Binny embarrasses AAP government, calls Arvind Kejriwal 'liar' : North, News - India Today

Dost Dost naa raha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> Another AAP leader *Tina Sharma* against her own party .
> 
> 
> _5 LS names of Delhi are final, Shazia Ilmi,Ashutosh,Gopal Rai,Dilip Pandey,Ashish Talwar, so why ask people to fill forms? - Tina Sharma , AAP
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting funnier day by day ....



So.. only reason people left other parties to join AAP is for election ticket?  Party which claims high moral standards on everything they do, & their claim that they are not power hungry seems to be a playground for every minions! AAP is turning into a free for all unwanted & unsavory characters!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Can you ask for a big humour after reading this Love 'guru' Matuknath-Julie to join AAP - News Oneindia

Hope this saga does'nt end with self style neo-reformist joining the party left-right-center and spoiling the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

walwal said:


> Can you ask for a big humour after reading this Love 'guru' Matuknath-Julie to join AAP - News Oneindia





> In fact, they have sought just one chance from the AAP authorities and field them against BJP's Shatrughna Sinha. The professor claims to have spoken to the AAP leaders and they may join the party between 16 and 18 January in every possibility.



Yeh bhi ticket ke peeche! warewwah... kya baat hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

To be honest, not concerned about Politician's private lives unless they break the law, or has a history of hypocrisy.

What matters is the competence.

And second, Julie is good looking. Old man got some skeelz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Guys have you seen this?...this video is HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## Nair saab

kurup said:


> Another in-fighting within AAP . They are clearly loosing it ....
> 
> *Social activist Mallika Sarabhai, who recently joined Aam Admi Party, had lashed out at Kumar Vishwas and his treatment of women, but the latter claims he has no idea who she is.*
> 
> | Video | Kumar Vishwas snubs Mallika Sarabhai, claims he does not know her | India Videos | - India Today




Actually Kumar Vishwas is the Last Right wing leader left in AAP... Mallika Sarabhai, Kamal Mitra Chenoy and the Likes who are now entering in AAP are considered to be the Far Leftist of the Left wing politics ...

Right wing and centerist people like V.K Sir and Kiren Bedi has already left after the formation of AAP...

AAP is quickly been taken over by Maoist and Jehadi elements who earlier belonged to Various Pseudo-Secular parties ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Nair saab @JanjaWeed @jarves @GURU DUTT

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

'Delhi Police under Centre, not state': AAP leader's comment on Danish gang-rape exposes doublespeak | NDTV.com

_I thought they were going to provide special security for women? _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

AAP woes: In Delhi Binny, in Bangalore Gopinath | NDTV.com
castle is crumbling down before it's even built!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP woes: In Delhi Binny, in Bangalore Gopinath | NDTV.com
> castle is crumbling down before it's even built!


Bro... Dont worry... Many more to resign before election Due to His Holiness Lord Kejriwal's dictatorship in AAP... do U think we areso dumb ??? that we didnt use the AAP membership drive in implanting some of our own...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Bro... Dont worry... Many more to come before resign before election Due to His Holiness Lord Kejriwal's dictatorship in AAP... do U think we areso dumb ??? that we didnt use the AAP membership drive in implanting some of our own...



I was thinking the same. Surely there are moles from quite a few opposition parties eased into AAP. Come close to election time lot of CDs are going to come out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> I was thinking the same. Surely there are moles from quite a few opposition parties eased into AAP. Come close to election time lot of CDs are going to come out!


Exactly... BJP is going to have a Full Attack if one more Rape Happens in Delhi and the electricity and water bill for this month would come early next month... Picture to abhi shuru Hui haii...

Then we have more topics like the AAP promise of " 15 din main hum jan lok pal bill Ram leela maidan main Pass kardenge" 15 days over ... 

And Shiela Dixit scam to hum election ke wakt ke liye bacha kar rakhe haii...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Elections are months away yet moles planted by Sangh are decimating AAP from inside. Wonder what will happen in coming months when everyone gets in election mood and actual campaigning start and political war starts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Android said:


> Elections are months away yet moles planted by Sangh are decimating AAP from inside. Wonder what will happen in coming months when everyone gets in election mood and actual campaigning start and political war starts.


Just Wait for AAP MLA Vinod Kumar Binni's Press Conference at 10 AM...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guys, AAPCong is now falling on its own (Binny, Sisioda, Capt, lady MLA)

Lets not get involved and get dirty.

NaMo and BJP should focus on reaching more Indians.



Android said:


> Elections are months away yet moles planted by Sangh are decimating AAP from inside. Wonder what will happen in coming months when everyone gets in election mood and actual campaigning start and political war starts.



Moles planted by Sangh? Digusting comment!

*Vinod Binny live: ‘AAP used me to win Delhi polls’*

*10.04 am: *
Electricity bills have been slashed for selected people Strangely enough, Binny, who presumably was privy to the manifesto when it was made, chose to brought up flaws in the AAP manifesto in this press conference. He said that Kejriwal was promised to slash electricity bills by 50 percent for everyone in Delhi. But after he came to power, he manipulated the clause to benefit a select few. "From what he had said, it was clear that if there was a bill of Rs 1 lakh it will be slashed to Rs 50,000. However, now they have made some changes to benefit a select few," he added, without mentioning what kind of changes that were made to the clause and who all now stand to benefit from the reduced electricity bills.

*9.57 am:*
Vinod Binny criticises 700 litres free water clause Vinod Binny questions the 700 litres free water provision. "Delhi residents were tricked by word play. The manifesto mentioned that 700 litres of water will be given for free. But a clause was added that if someone uses more than 700 litres of water, that person will have to pay for the entire quantity of water. How does that make sense? AAP tricked people," said Binny.

*9.45 am:*
What is Vinod Binny going to say today? For a two-year-old party tasting immense power for the first time, the AAP has managed to keep its flock together well for the time being. No MLA deflected post the elections even when the party had declared they it would not form the government. However, like any other political organisation fraught with many personal ambitions as collective aspirations, this party too has its share of differences and they have started to show up, a bit too prematurely and way too publicly. MLA Vinod Binny kicked up a storm when he allegedly rebelled at being denied a berth in AAP's cabinet in the past. Both the party and Binny had then come out and told the media that there was no such problem within the party.


But on Wednesday, Binny lashed out at the government in Delhi saying that it has failed to deliver on its promises to the electorate of Delhi. "The government is not fulfilling the promises we made to the people," Binny told ANI today. I feel party is drifting away from the issues on the basis of which the party came to power, he said. "Tomorrow in a press conference I will disclose more details and if need be will sit on a hunger strike", he added. Binny is a former Congress party leader who had quit the party in 2011 and later joined the AAP. He had also won elections twice before as an independent MLA and in 2013 won in the Laxmi Nagar seat. After party MLA Vinod Kumar Binny accused the Aam Aadmi Party of failing to live up to its promises, party leader Arvind Kejriwal hinted that the party MLA's outburst may be linked to being denied a ticket to contest the Lok Sabha elections. Binny in turn has called the AAP chief a liar. "First he had come to me seeking a ministerial post, and we rejected the demand." "After that he said 'I will contest the Lok Sabha elections'. He had come to my house to seek a Lok Sabha ticket. The party has decided that no sitting MLA will get a ticket for the Lok Sabha elections," Kejriwal told reporters today. The Delhi Chief Minister added that there was a meeting of all 70 candidates who contested the Delhi polls but the MLA did not raise a single point in the meeting. "I do not know what his intentions are and I do not even want to get into them. We are the most sensitive government towards resolving issues. We welcome criticism, be it from the public, media or BJP," he said.

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/v...lhi-polls-1342833.html?utm_source=ref_article


----------



## Jason bourne

binny karenge delhi sarkar ke khilaf bemudiyati anashan


----------



## Roybot

Shashi Tharoor's account was not hacked, Sunanda posted those tweets : North, News - India Today

These playboys are running India and are seeking another 5 year term. What a joke!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Delhi Police under Centre, not state': AAP leader's comment on Danish gang-rape exposes doublespeak *

At the height of electioneering for assembly polls in Delhi, Aam Aadmi Party posters, ubiquitously plastered on the capital's autorickshaws, slammed then Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit of the Congress for failing to keep women safe.

The city was furious and protesting over the brutal rape gang-rape of a medical student on a moving bus in December 2012 and the AAP posters exhorted the people to vote in an Arvind Kejriwal government to ensure that Delhi women were not raped anymore.

Safety for women was high on the list of promises of AAP, which also censured Mrs Dikshit for pointing out then that she was hampered in ensuring better policing of the city by the fact that the Delhi Police reports not to the state government but the Centre.

On Wednesday, as reports came in of a 51-year-old Danish woman being gang-raped in the heart of the city on Tuesday evening, senior AAP leader Kumar Vishwas, handpicked by Mr Kejriwal to challenge the Congress' Rahul Gandhi in the Lok Sabha elections due by May, said, "Delhi Police does not report to the Delhi Chief Minister.''

And Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal would only say, "I don't want to talk about this right now."

Neither Mr Kejriwal nor his senior minister Manish Sisodia, the only other person authorised to speak on the issue, were available for any more comment. A press conference that either of them addresses every evening, was cancelled. 

The irony was lost on very few. 

Mrs Dikshit's son and Congress spokesman Sandeep Dikshit said, "The rape is not an issue for AAP as the woman is not a voter." (Read)


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

tina sharma bhi arvind k ghar ke samne pradrasan karengi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

counter binny's confarance is looking like counter BJP's press confaranace




*Meenakashi Lekhi*
@M_Lekhi: ‪#‎AAPCON‬ tribute2Indian ARMY DAY Kamal Chenoy joins AAP,hailed Afzal Guru innocent&was Fais guest speakers,who in turn was ISI funded!
Like · · Share · 30 minutes ago ·

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

This is getting better day by day ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

kurup said:


> This is getting better day by day ....


----------



## HariPrasad

Puchtoon said:


> Just Donated to NAMO4PM Fund @ http://www.bjp.org/donate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did YOU?




I will donate.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> *SALMAN KHAN JUST STUCK IT UP MODI'S ***!!!!! Ha ha ha!!! He just told on Live TV with Modi that he's gonna vote for Baba Siddiqui or Priya Dutt!!!! Both are Congress!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> BJP is just ENDLESS entertainment!!!!




What entertainment did you discovered in salman's statement of voting Priya Dutta?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*More trouble for AAP, 4 (5 with Binny) of its MLAs in touch with BJP.*

New Delhi: Even as the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) tries to deal with the rebellion of its Laxmi Nagar MLA Vinod Kumar Binny, report are emerging that four of its MLAs are in touch with the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP). 

AAP rebel MLA Vinod Kumar Binny on Thursday hit out at the party saying there is a massive difference in what the party does its leaders have not been able to fulfil the promises they made while campaigning for Delhi Assembly elections. Sources say Binny and four other MLAs have been in contact with two BJP leaders. All the five MLAs are reported to be upset with the party leadership. 

The MLA also accused the party of indulging in corruption and demanded the resignation of Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal. 

Citing examples of water and power promises, Binny said, "There is a difference in what AAP promised before elections and what it is delivering. We had promised people that we will provide 700 litre clean and free water to every household but when writing the manifesto, AAP added the clause that if the water consumption is more than 700 litre, it will be charged for the whole amount."

The MLA also accused AAP of cheating the people of Delhi. He said, "AAP is cheating the people of Delhi. AAP took prompt decisions on water and power to benefit a few. The party promised to waive electricity bills. That promise wasn't kept either." He added, "If Kejriwal fails to deliver on his promises, he must immediately resign."

The remarks came in the backdrop of Kejriwal suggesting that Binny wanted a Delhi Cabinet seat and a Lok Sabha ticket too. Former BJP leader Tina Sharma and Captain CR Gopinath, who have joined AAP, have also questioned the party's stand on several issues.





HariPrasad said:


> I will donate.
> What entertainment did you discovered in salman's statement of voting Priya Dutta?



Ignore this guy dont reply/quote, he's just a troll no relevant posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

delhi congress ki PC


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha saheb, I also have a point of view on the new evidence on campaign fizzling out. Remember the 2500 crore statue (basically cover for run for unity campaign). Turns out less than 40% of target was achieved, That didn't stop fenku from lying through his teeth and saying that 50 lakh people joined and whatnot. But yes, like you said, Akhilesh is losing.
> 
> Despite Modi’s claim, ‘Run for Unity’ fails to touch magic figure | The Indian Express




29 lakh participated against 50 lakh claim. It is still a huge numbers. In Rahul's rallies, Shila have to request people not to live and stay for another 10 minutes to listen Rahul ji. Even flopp Modi rally has atleast 10 times bigger crowd than Rahul's rally.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> 29 lakh participated against 50 lakh claim. It is still a huge numbers. In Rahul's rallies, Shila have to request people not to live and stay for another 10 minutes to listen Rahul ji. Even flopp Modi rally has atleast 10 times bigger crowd than Rahul's rally.



20 lakh across 1100 locations, that's an average of 1800 people only.....fizzle fizzle



kurup said:


> This is getting better day by day ....



If there is an election in Delhi today, BJP will be routed and Kejriwal will run in home with absolute majority.


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> I think it's going to be the case of '*Khaya Piya Kuch Nahi Glass Toda Barana' *for Nitish Kumar!




Nitish will become other Ramvilas paswan and will fail to win even a single seat. It is just a matter of time before the members and leaders JD live the Nitish and join BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

AAP live Yogendra Yadav asks if Binny is backed by BJP - Page 1 | Firstpost


----------



## Nair saab

kurup said:


> This is getting better day by day ....



If things go like this ... I think there would be Re-poll in Delhi along with the Parliamentary election of 2014... 

But I personally want AAP to firefight for 6 months till the next vote of confidence and just when the people are fed up start throwing shoes at AAP... PM Modiji should recommend President to bring in a Presidents rule in Delhi, and then BJP should go on a all out attack in AAP and Congress and Winning all the seats in Delhi in the next election...

AAP will eventually ally with Congress ... then Congress will more exposed...

mean while we have to Expand in North-east, South India and also have the task to kill all Big and Small regional parties...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> If there is an election in Delhi today, BJP will be routed and Kejriwal will run in home with absolute majority.



What more do you see in your crystall ball ??


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> 20 lakh across 1100 locations, that's an average of 1800 people only.....fizzle fizzle
> 
> 
> 
> If there is an election in Delhi today, BJP will be routed and Kejriwal will run in home with absolute majority.




this fizzle is 100 times more than your rahul's rally where even paid people do not want to listen him.

You are are free to dream. If there is an election Delhi today, Sonia and Rahul will loose deposit and AAP will be reduced to 1/3rd than its current seat. It seems that you have accepted that congress is no where in Picture so you now you are batting for AAP.

AAP will kill congress before it kill itself. Rahul BABA will become a gay right activist from politician. Take it essay.



Nair saab said:


> If things go like this ... I think there would be Re-poll in Delhi along with the Parliamentary election of 2014...
> 
> But I personally want AAP to firefight for 6 months till the next vote of confidence and just when the people are fed up start throwing shoes at AAP... PM Modiji should recommend President to bring in a Presidents rule in Delhi, and then BJP should go on a all out attack in AAP and Congress and Winning all the seats in Delhi in the next election...
> 
> AAP will eventually ally with Congress ... then Congress will more exposed...
> 
> mean while we have to Expand in North-east, South India and also have the task to kill all Big and Small regional parties...




Actually failing of AAP very soon is not in favor of Nation. First of all it should kill the congress like it did in Delhi. If AAP succeed in taking only 5% of vote of congress and its allies, they will be reduced to negligibly force like Delhi. AAP is going to collapse because of its own contradiction one day. It is very much necessary for the nation that congress is pushed to 3rd place and thrown out of fray like the case of Bihar, UP and WB. Strong congress is not in the favor of the Nation.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> 20 lakh across 1100 locations, that's an average of 1800 people only.....fizzle fizzle




counter news

A huge crowd that turned out to participate in the “Run for Unity”, organised by the BJP, in Ahmedabad on Sunday (PTI) | The Asian Age


Indore: Run for unity for Sardar Patel sees good response - Worldnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

HariPrasad said:


> Actually failing of AAP very soon is not in favor of Nation. First of all it should kill the congress like it did in Delhi. If AAP succeed in taking only 5% of vote of congress and its allies, they will be reduced to negligibly force like Delhi. AAP is going to collapse because of its own contradiction one day. It is very much necessary for the nation that congress is pushed to 3rd place and thrown out of fray like the case of Bihar, UP and WB. Strong congress is not in the favor of the Nation.


I dont want AAP to grow at the Cost of Congress...AAP is a far leftist Party it would be very dangerous for India... I want a another Right wing party to Take the place of Congress ...

I would say there must be only 2 national parties one should be obviously rightwing BJP and another should be Slightly right centrist Congress ( with out gandi Family)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> this fizzle is 100 times more than your rahul's rally where even paid people do not want to listen him.
> 
> You are are free to dream. If there is an election Delhi today, Sonia and Rahul will loose deposit and AAP will be reduced to 1/3rd than its current seat. It seems that you have accepted that congress is no where in Picture so you now you are batting for AAP.
> 
> AAP will kill congress before it kill itself. Rahul BABA will become a gay right activist from politician. Take it essay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually failing of AAP very soon is not in favor of Nation. First of all it should kill the congress like it did in Delhi. If AAP succeed in taking only 5% of vote of congress and its allies, they will be reduced to negligibly force like Delhi. AAP is going to collapse because of its own contradiction one day. It is very much necessary for the nation that congress is pushed to 3rd place and thrown out of fray like the case of Bihar, UP and WB. Strong congress is not in the favor of the Nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counter news
> 
> A huge crowd that turned out to participate in the “Run for Unity”, organised by the BJP, in Ahmedabad on Sunday (PTI) | The Asian Age
> 
> 
> Indore: Run for unity for Sardar Patel sees good response - Worldnews.com



BJP will win in Delhi..... . I congradulate Fenku for organizing a run in Ahmedabad. Rest of India don't seem to care.


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> BJP will win in Delhi..... . I congradulate Fenku for organizing a run in Ahmedabad. Rest of India don't seem to care.




After reducing from 40 to 8, you can hardly expect anything else. Your party is reduced to third position. What you can wish now is that BJP may not win. Your wishful thinking is not going to change reality.



Nair saab said:


> I dont want AAP to grow at the Cost of Congress...AAP is a far leftist Party it would be very dangerous for India... I want a another Right wing party to Take the place of Congress ...
> 
> I would say there must be only 2 national parties one should be obviously rightwing BJP and another should be Slightly right centrist Congress ( with out gandi Family)...




They are never going to become a substitute of congress but they should damage congress to push it to a nigligible force reduced to a regional party level. Congress should loose the strength of forming a puppet government from outside support of congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

*Rebellion in AAP makes #QuitAAP top trend on twitter*

The success of the Aam Aadmi Party, along with its leaderArvind Kejriwal has been a perfect rags to riches kind of story. However, recent developments have begun to threaten further rise of the party. AAP today has made it to the list of top India trends on social networking siteTwitter, with the handle #QuitAAP. Unfortunately for them, the reasons behind this honour are not in the least bit encouraging.

ALSO READ: AAP's rebel crisis deepens, MLA Binny calls Kejriwal a 'dictator'
AAP MLA Vinod Kumar Binny has managed to create an air of controversy around the party with his recent comments about Kejriwal and the current Delhi government. Binny, who earlier rebelled against the party after being denied a berth in the party's cabinet, today called Kejriwal a dictator. He also accused the Delhi government of not fulfilling the promises it made to the people at the time of elections. 

ALSO READ: AAP rejects Binny's allegations; to take disciplinary action

In a press conference held today, Binny said, ""You (Kejriwal) have become a dictator. Stop fooling the people of Delhi. All decisions in the party are taken in closed rooms by four-five people. Arvind gets angry if people express any differences with him. If anyone speaks against him, he starts shouting," 

Binny in his statements pointed out a number of flaws in the party's manifesto, along with what he claimed to be 'false' promises made to the people of the state. These alleged revelations have given rise to an uproar over all social media networks, especially Twitter. Twitterati pride themselves of being free, honest and blunt.

Here are a few tweets on the party that have been doing rounds.

_@gaurav_bs_
_#QuitAAP and save India.. as simple as that.._

_@timtim_m _
_Thanks to Binny Press Conference. Change started. Few of my friends called me and said joining #AAP was a mistake now quitting. #QuitAAP_

_@NitinKashyap_ _
_I won't blame India's youth for their support to AAP...it was the unreal idealistic dream that AAP showed, did them in! #QuitAAP_

_@shagilg _
_Similarity between China products & AAP,both looks good in first place but cant be used for longer time #QuitAAP _

_@Tan_Tripathi 12h_
_#QuitAAP if u dont want a stable Democracy to turn into Tehrir square types _

Despite all the criticism, the party however still seems to enjoy the support of a hopeful few. Here is what they have to say:

_@luckysaluja _
_#QuitAAP @AamAadmiParty: People from North-Eastern states participating in AAP bcz they see hope in AAP. #UnitedWithAAP"_

_@AapsaritaSingh _
_Isn't it strange #QuitAAP is trending and not #QuitINC or #QuitBJP ? 50 years we tolerated INC and BJP, but AAP we wont give 50 days!"_

And its not just the rebellion of Vinod kumar Binny that seems to have turned the twiterrati against the party. The gang rape of Danish national in the heart of Delhi on late tuesday night has also resulted in online anger on the lack of safety for women in the capital. Ironically Kejriwal's AAP had put the former Delhi CM in the dock multiple times during earlier rape cases. 

For a party that has no prior political experience, AAP came a long way from being a group of rebellious protestors to forming a state government today. Even though stumbling blocks in the running of the government were expected, the recent allegations seem to have come as a big dissappointment to many of its supporters.

As a party that nutures hope of wiping out corruption, AAP will always stay in the limelight, especially for their weak points. However, what remains to be seen is, how the party manages to revive itself from these allegations and the many more that are likely to follow at a later stage. 

Going by current trends, AAP has to get back to winning the likes of people, instead of featuring on their list of trolls. 
*Rebellion in AAP makes #QuitAAP top trend on twitter | Business Standard*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> After reducing from 40 to 8, you can hardly expect anything else. Your party is reduced to third position. What you can wish now is that BJP may not win. Your wishful thinking is not going to change reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are never going to become a substitute of congress but they should damage congress to push it to a nigligible force reduced to a regional party level. Congress should loose the strength of forming a puppet government from outside support of congress.



What exceptional theories. AAP is as much my party as congress. Right now the BJP is completely out of the picture.The party AAP will damage the most is BJP. Why don't you ask BJP leaders why they're so obsessively attacking AAP everywhere and don't seem to even mention Congress?


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What exceptional theories. AAP is as much my party as congress. Right now the BJP is completely out of the picture.The party AAP will damage the most is BJP. Why don't you ask BJP leaders why they're so obsessively attacking AAP everywhere and don't seem to even mention Congress?



Nice. Changing the party is very much the culture of congress. 

BJP is attacking AAP because Congress is nowhere in picture. Congress has accepted the defeat even before the election. It is the smartness of Modi ji who made the congress accept defeat even before election results are out. Yesterday, they could not declare Pappu the prime minister candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jiki

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What exceptional theories. AAP is as much my party as congress. Right now the BJP is completely out of the picture.The party AAP will damage the most is BJP. Why don't you ask BJP leaders why they're so obsessively attacking AAP everywhere and don't seem to even mention Congress?


 i never seen such a dump asshole.How reprobate and promiscuous it is....................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jiki said:


> i never seen such a dump asshole.How reprobate and promiscuous it is....................



Who asked you to quote me f**got?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

Nair saab said:


> I dont want AAP to grow at the Cost of Congress...AAP is a far leftist Party it would be very dangerous for India... I want a another Right wing party to Take the place of Congress ...
> 
> I would say there must be only 2 national parties one should be obviously rightwing BJP and another should be Slightly right centrist Congress ( with out gandi Family)...


completely agree nairji u hav put my words over here india needs two nationalist right wing org and the congress before independence wud much better then this gandhi dynasty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> Nice. Changing the party is very much the culture of congress.
> 
> BJP is attacking AAP because Congress is nowhere in picture. Congress has accepted the defeat even before the election. It is the smartness of Modi ji who made the congress accept defeat even before election results are out. Yesterday, they could not declare Pappu the prime minister candidate.



On congress not in the fray, it is evident. But the point is that instead of having a cake walk, modi finds himself not only on the defensive, but actually reversing. People are abandoning him everywhere. He has been declared as a fake and other leaders are now getting traction. You can deny, it but that is irrelevant.


----------



## jiki

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Who asked you to quote me f**got?


i am a amm admy and i like freedom of speech so dats why

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> On congress not in the fray, it is evident. But the point is that instead of having a cake walk, modi finds himself not only on the defensive, but actually reversing. People are abandoning him everywhere. He has been declared as a fake and other leaders are now getting traction. You can deny, it is irrelevant.




Fine that you accepted that congress is not in fray. I agree with you.

This bunch of ideology-less crowd is not going to throw any challenge to Modi ji. The reality of fake party AAP is coming out. they have started exposing them self. It is very much unlikely that they may emerge as any formidable force. they will simply damage congress. There will be a triangular contest in which BJP will be a major force and Congress vote shall be shared by AAP. It is cake walk for BJP. Congress will no where in a position to even support third front. It is a political death of congress like it has happened in the states where there are more than 2 major political parties like in the case of Bihar, UP, Tamilnadu and WB. Political scenario is shaping in such a way that it is a win win situation for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> Fine that you accepted that congress is not in fray. I agree with you.
> 
> This bunch of ideology-less crowd is not going to possess any challenge to Modi ji. The reality of fake party AAP is coming out. they have started exposing them self. It is very much unlikely that they may emerge as any formidable force. they will simply damage congress. There will be a triangular contest in which BJP will be a major force and Congress vote shall be shared by AAP. It is cake walk for BJP. Congress will no where in a position to even support third front. It is a political death of congress like it has happened in the states where there are more than 2 major political parties like in the case of Bihar, UP, Tamilnadu and WB. Political scenario is shaping in such a way that it is a win win situation for BJP.



  . The congress knows that they can't do a rush for power. They're trying to be relevant by being close to AAP, be seen a 'reforming' criminal for several years. As far as BJP is concerned, the projected declines in their seats since AAP's Delhi win is more than enough to see where they're headed.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*AAP's Delhi Law Minister Somnath Bharti names rape survivor in press release*
*   *

*New Delhi:* Somnath Bharti, Delhi's Law Minister, continues to court controversy.

A day after he was caught on camera shouting at police personnel, he committed a faux pas by naming a rape survivor in an official press release.

The woman in question is a Danish tourist who was gang-raped near the New Delhi railway station earlier this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

AAP is on self destruction mode...

*More rebellion in AAP, Captain Gopinath calls for democracy in party...*

More rebellion in AAP, Captain Gopinath calls for democracy in party


Another AAP MLA backs rebel Binny, says what he said is right


LOL Ashutosh caught lying on tweeter ...

Fight erupts in AAP meeting in rishikesh... Paid Media is not telling the story...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

NAMO RATH in MANGALORE: MODI lao DESH bachao: Join hands for UNITED InDiA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


>



Where did he lie..you can see the Action Packed Enthusiasm and energy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

HariPrasad said:


> t
> AAP will kill congress before it kill itself. Rahul BABA will become a gay right activist from politician. Take it essay.



He is halfway up there. Don't we all know his utter disappointment on SC verdict about article 377

Rahul will not be Congress's PM candidate after Sonia's 'no' - The Times of India

So... now we can safely say that Congress has conceded it's defeat in general elections even before it could commence? Afterall they don't want RG to be the fall guy! Poor MMS... he is going to be Congress's favorite whipping boy after elections. Now PV Narasimh Rao's soul can rest peace!


----------



## Soumitra

*Rahul Gandhi won't be PM nominee, decides Sonia Gandhi*

Rahul Gandhi* will lead the Congress campaign for the general election, but his mother and party president Sonia Gandhi has decided he will not be the party's prime ministerial candidate*. (Track LIVE updates)

Her decision was taken at this evening's meeting of the Congress Working Committee - the party's senior-most leaders including Mr Gandhi who is Vice-President. 

Many in the group urged that the 43-year-old formally run for prime minister. But *Mrs Gandhi said the Congress traditionally does not name a candidate before voting is held and that Mr Gandhi will serve as the campaign chief, a decision that was then endorsed by the group. *

"I am a dedicated soldier of the Congress. I will perform any duty party asks me to," Mr Gandhi said, according to Janardhan Dwivedi who was present. 

The resolution adopted at today's Congress meeting will be ratified at a huge conclave tomorrow to be attended by thousands of party workers.

In September, the main opposition party, the BJP, declared Narendra Modi as its presumptive prime minister. Sources in the Congress acknowledge that senior leaders are not in favour of pitting Mr Gandhi against Mr Modi, whose campaign style is more aggressive and dynamic. 

Mr Gandhi was the star campaigner for the Congress in recent elections in key states like Delhi, but the party performed abysmally.

His appetite for power has been questioned by critics, who also say his ability and instincts remain unproven. He has no ministerial experience and has typically been evasive about his future role. "Whether I will become prime minister, this an irrelevant question -- it's all smoke," he told business leaders last April, adding his goal was to "help one billion people find their voices".

In a rare moment of public leadership, he publicly contradicted the Prime Minister in September by denouncing the government's intention to move a decree to shield lawmakers convicted of corruption. The move was criticised for undermining the authority of the Prime Minister.

Rahul Gandhi won't be PM nominee, decides Sonia Gandhi | NDTV.com

Sonia Gandhi ne hamare armaano pe paani pher diya


----------



## Nair saab

Thousands are coming in flock to attend AAP rally...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

#QuitAAP trending with 5,57,00 Tweets... 

1,500,00 People have quit AAP in a single day along with 1 MLA and many supporters likes Captain Gopinath , Anupam Kher, Tina sharma and many more.. 








Desperate AAP requesting its followers not to Desert them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nair saab said:


> Desperate AAP requesting its followers not to Desert them...



Desperatism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Modi's pitch for industry leaders, to meet 400 CEOs today*
*New Delhi:* Strengthening his pitch to India Inc, Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi will address hundreds of CEOs in Delhi on Friday.Modi is scheduled to speak at the Cyber Media ICT Business Awards which would be attended by nearly 400 industry leaders.The BJP prime ministerial candidate will also hold a closed door round-table discussion with over 30 select CEOs.

Modi's address at Cyber Media ICT Business Awards comes a day after he spoke at a Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry event where he tried to strike a chord with the industrialists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> He is halfway up there. Don't we all know his utter disappointment on SC verdict about article 377
> 
> Rahul will not be Congress's PM candidate after Sonia's 'no' - The Times of India
> 
> So... now we can safely say that Congress has conceded it's defeat in general elections even before it could commence? Afterall they don't want RG to be the fall guy! Poor MMS... he is going to be Congress's favorite whipping boy after elections. Now PV Narasimh Rao's soul can rest peace!




In fact he is gay Icon. 


Rahul Gandhi becomes the new gay icon


Yes,
Great Chanakya said that I do not consider a king great who wins 100 war but consider someone great who make enemy to put down his weapons without fight.

Modi ji exactly does that. He has done same with many big bulls in Gujarat. Now he has done that with congress and Nitish. Nitish will soon become Zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Disillusioned with AAP: Anupam Kher*

*Actor Anupam Kher today said he was disillusioned with AAP and alleged the party has lost its focus.*

"I think in the last 20 days, I feel disillusioned. I feel the goals and commitments (of the party) have changed. It is not against any individual or against the team. The focus has gone to something different. The U-turns are happening," he told a news channel.

The actor, who had extended his support to the movement against corruption called upon by social activist Anna Hazare, said "after Mr Arvind Kejriwal took oath, journalists asked him what action he would take against Sheila Dixit. I was surprised when he said that let BJP leaders get proof and I will take action in two hours. What was the whole rhetoric?"

In his tweets, Mr Kher also said he was not contesting any election on an AAP ticket.

"A worried producer called me to ask if I am contesting elections as an AAP candidate, so what about his shooting. To clarify: I AM NOT.

"Whosoever is spreading this rumour that I am contesting elections should calm down. I am happy belonging to the world of movies," he tweeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> . The congress knows that they can't do a rush for power. They're trying to be relevant by being close to AAP, be seen a 'reforming' criminal for several years. As far as BJP is concerned, the projected declines in their seats since AAP's Delhi win is more than enough to see where they're headed.



Delhi is an area where they were strong and BJP did a mistake by not projecting Mr. Harshvardhan as CM atleast 3 months early. This is not the scenario in all other places. AAP will eat away congress' huge vote and some BJP votes. Ultimately there will be an advantage to BJP. AAP is infact working for the Modiji's dream of Congress Mukta Bharat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> Delhi is an area where they were strong and BJP did a mistake by not projecting Mr. Harshvardhan as CM atleast 3 months early. This is not the scenario in all other places. AAP will eat away congress' huge vote and some BJP votes. Ultimately there will be an advantage to BJP. AAP is infact working for the Modiji's dream of Congress Mukta Bharat.




AAPCong will be demolished in 2014 Lok sabha elections. People will teach them a lesson. We are already seeing how dangerous it is to elect a party like AAPCong.

AAPCong was expected to stop Modi/BJP. but now they'll ensure BJP will get absolute majority.

4 more months, just wait and watch. AAPCong is all television and no vision. They've been barking on small cars, flats, BUT WHERE IS THE GOVERNANCE formula??

People are watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Delhi is an area where they were strong and BJP did a mistake by not projecting Mr. Harshvardhan as CM atleast 3 months early. This is not the scenario in all other places. AAP will eat away congress' huge vote and some BJP votes. Ultimately there will be an advantage to BJP. AAP is infact working for the Modiji's dream of Congress Mukta Bharat.




Totally agree AAP is blessings in disguise for BJP


----------



## Jason bourne

*Dilli Aajtak*
BREAKING NEWS: कांग्रेस सांसद मणिशंकर अय्यर ने कहा कि ‪#‎NaMo‬ चाहें तो AICC बैठक में टी स्टॉल लगा सकते हैं ‪#‎AajtakNo1‬ ...http://bit.ly/Live_Breaking_News
Unlike · · Share · 46291 · 7 minutes ago ·


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> *Dilli Aajtak*
> BREAKING NEWS: कांग्रेस सांसद मणिशंकर अय्यर ने कहा कि ‪#‎NaMo‬ चाहें तो AICC बैठक में टी स्टॉल लगा सकते हैं ‪#‎AajtakNo1‬ ...http://bit.ly/Live_Breaking_News
> Unlike · · Share · 46291 · 7 minutes ago ·




He is a frustrated guy. He spoke a lots of none sense in election in Gujarat. He is competing with Diggy dog in becoming nonsense no 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

AAP ki Gundagiri... People of Delhi are fed of AAP Gundas doing eve teasing and threatening near AAP offices...

many are demanding to close AAP offices in their locality ...



Kaushambi Residents Disrupt AAP Press Meet -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

HariPrasad said:


> He is a frustrated guy. He spoke a lots of none sense in election in Gujarat. He is competing with Diggy dog in becoming nonsense no 1.


There is no shortage of people trying to attain that position.


----------



## Jason bourne

Sunanda pushker is dead her body found in hotel


----------



## ranjeet




----------



## IndoCarib

Varanasi clerics issue fatwa against AAP cap with image of broom : North, News - India Today


----------



## Nair saab

In AAP minister's midnight raid, woman made to urinate in public | NDTV.com

  

"one of them was not allowed to go to the bathroom and was forced tourinate in public" 

"They were not wearing a uniform. They were beating us... they beat me in my eye... they beat me wherever... I thought they were going to kill me. After that they took me to the police. The police helped me very well," she said...




*AAP gunda Raj in delhi... A new era for Jungle Raj in Delhi...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> In AAP minister's midnight raid, woman made to urinate in public | NDTV.com
> 
> 
> 
> "one of them was not allowed to go to the bathroom and was forced tourinate in public"
> 
> "They were not wearing a uniform. They were beating us... they beat me in my eye... they beat me wherever... I thought they were going to kill me. After that they took me to the police. The police helped me very well," she said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AAP gunda Raj in delhi... A new era for Jungle Raj in Delhi...*



WTF....AAP gundaraj.... this is disgusting...far far worse than any other political party

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Jason bourne said:


> Totally agree AAP is blessings in disguise for BJP



Didn't some AAP guys harass some Women from Uganda or something?

Like a Minister?

@JanjaWeed


----------



## Jason bourne

y


Ravi Nair said:


> Didn't some AAP guys harass some Women from Uganda or something?
> 
> Like a Minister?
> 
> @JanjaWeed



yes watch above video already posted


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> Didn't some AAP guys harass some Women from Uganda or something?
> 
> Like a Minister?
> 
> @JanjaWeed



Yep , pAAP effect .

In AAP minister's midnight raid, woman made to urinate in public | NDTV.com


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> Yep , pAAP effect .
> 
> In AAP minister's midnight raid, woman made to urinate in public | NDTV.com



Apart from AAP, Indians always use the race card at a drop of a hat.

Will this Minister pay for his racism too? You know since, the Women were found to have nothing on them.

Don't do anything in terms of sexual violence, but humiliate foreign women by all means.

Hooliganism.


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> Apart from AAP, Indians always use the race card at a drop of a hat.
> 
> Will this Minister pay for his racism too? You know since, the Women were found to have nothing on them.
> 
> Don't do anything in terms of sexual violence, but humiliate foreign women by all means.
> 
> Hooliganism.



He is already in another controversy .

Delhi law minister under fire over court indictment - Livemint


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> He is already in another controversy .
> 
> Delhi law minister under fire over court indictment - Livemint



Delhiites elected them. You deserve the leaders you vote for.

At least with BJP you knew what you were getting.

With recent events, BJP looking like saints

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> Delhiites elected them. You deserve the leaders you vote for.
> 
> At least with BJP you knew what you were getting.
> 
> With recent events, BJP looking like saints



Yeah , there is a reason why now people have started quitting AAP .

If an election is held in Delhi now BJP will most probably emerge the single largest party .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> Yeah , there is a reason why now people have started quitting AAP .
> 
> If an election is held in Delhi now BJP will most probably emerge the single largest party .



There are literaly millions of Indians living in Africa, earning money.

Indians better pray that News Like this don't reach Nigeria.

It will be Idi Amin 2.0



JanjaWeed said:


> You mean AAP guys committing PAAP on women in Delhi? Ya.. I heard about it.
> Vigilantism, mob justice, anarchism are the way to go in Delhi...



Far more Indians in Africa rhan the other way around.

And unlike Indians, you don't want to push them too far.

Wait, now I am stereotyping


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> Didn't some AAP guys harass some Women from Uganda or something?
> 
> Like a Minister?
> 
> @JanjaWeed



You mean AAP guys committing PAAP on women in Delhi? Ya.. I heard about it. 
Vigilantism, mob justice, anarchism are the way to go in Delhi...


----------



## kbd-raaf

kurup said:


> Yeah , there is a reason why now people have started quitting AAP .
> 
> If an election is held in Delhi now BJP will most probably emerge the single largest party .



BJP was already the single largest party in Delhi.


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> There are literaly millions of Indians living in Africa, earning money.
> 
> Indians better pray that News Like this don't reach Nigeria.
> 
> It will be Idi Amin 2.0



I don't think this will have much impact . Even the Goan issue had nill impact on Africa .

Moreover it looks like Africans are much better civilized than us .... 



kbd-raaf said:


> BJP was already the single largest party in Delhi.



My point was that they will get the majority to form the govt .


----------



## kbd-raaf

kurup said:


> I don't think this will have much impact . Even the Goan issue had nill impact on Africa .
> 
> Moreover it looks like Africans are much better civilized than us ....
> 
> 
> 
> My point was that they will get the majority to form the govt .



Oh yeah, that I don't doubt. AAP had me worried for a few days, but as quickly as they rose, the quickly they will fizzle out.

BJPs Namo4PM team cannot take it easy though, there's a long way yet till the elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAPPIES

Ravi Nair said:


> Delhiites elected them. You deserve the leaders you vote for.
> 
> At least with BJP you knew what you were getting.
> 
> With recent events, BJP looking like saints


 The Bjp are a racists party and this Modi character is a man that incites hatred and violence.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> There are literaly millions of Indians living in Africa, earning money.
> 
> Indians better pray that News Like this don't reach Nigeria.
> 
> It will be Idi Amin 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> Far more Indians in Africa rhan the other way around.
> 
> And unlike Indians, you don't want to push them too far.
> 
> Wait, now I am stereotyping



Or for that matter even Uganda. Locals in Uganda really despise Muindis. Half of Kampala is owned by people of Indian origin. They will relish any opportunity to get at Indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

KAPPIES said:


> The Bjp are a racists party and this Modi character is a man that incites hatred and violence.


No he does not... Phati hai Congress walon ki Modi se... . Sara system jhok diya ek admi ko mujrim sabit karne ke liye...10 saal laga diye...kya mila BABA JI KA THULLU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> I don't think this will have much impact . Even the Goan issue had nill impact on Africa .
> 
> *Moreover it looks like Africans are much better civilized than us .*...
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ouch.


----------



## kurup

kbd-raaf said:


> Oh yeah, that I don't doubt. AAP had me worried for a few days, but as quickly as they rose, the quickly they will fizzle out.
> 
> BJPs Namo4PM team cannot take it easy though, there's a long way yet till the elections.



Mission 272+ sounds like a mission impossible .

Lets hope for the best .



KAPPIES said:


> The Bjp are a racists party and this Modi character is a man that incites hatred and violence.



Anymore words of wisdom .


----------



## kbd-raaf

kurup said:


> Mission 272+ sounds like a mission impossible .
> 
> Lets hope for the best .
> 
> 
> 
> Anymore words of wisdom .



I highly doubt that BJP by itself will be able to garner 272 LS seats. I doubt they'll get anything below 200, maximum of 230-240.


----------



## JanjaWeed

kbd-raaf said:


> I highly doubt that BJP by itself will be able to garner 272 LS seats. I doubt they'll get anything below 200, maximum of *230-240*.



Considering the current political culture & climate with all those mushrooming regional parties, even if they manage to get that number of 230-240 it would still be an impressive achievement.. & enough to put main opposition parties out of contention!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

kbd-raaf said:


> I highly doubt that BJP by itself will be able to garner 272 LS seats. I doubt they'll get anything below 200, maximum of 230-240.



Do you think any party in India in current scenario will be able to get 230-240 seats ??

I don't think so but I will be happy to proven wrong .


----------



## kbd-raaf

kurup said:


> Do you think any party in India in current scenario will be able to get 230-240 seats ??
> 
> I don't think so but I will be happy to proven wrong .



God only knows.

It all depends on how well BJP manages their expansion into the South.




JanjaWeed said:


> Considering the current political culture & climate with all those mushrooming regional parties, even if they manage to get that number of 230-240 it would still be an impressive achievement.. & enough to put main opposition parties out of contention!



Yup, certainly. The NDA members will make up the rest of the numbers.


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> Ouch.







kbd-raaf said:


> God only knows.
> 
> It all depends on how well BJP manages their expansion into the South.



They may make a come back in Karnataka . That's it . Nothing more from south .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> God only knows.
> 
> It all depends on how well BJP manages their expansion into the South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Sorry, I am with @kurup on this one.

It is going to take a few more elction cycles for BJP to get into the South. So more youngsters who doesn't have the traditional regional party loyalty vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAPPIES

kurup said:


> Mission 272+ sounds like a mission impossible .
> 
> Lets hope for the best .
> 
> 
> 
> Anymore words of wisdom .


 Yes , the indians especially the hindus in India are becoming very racists and one can imagine what would the consequences have been if the culprits caught in the recent rape cases were muslim men . The hindus would have gone on a killing rampage , looting , burning and victimizing muslims. That is a fact.


----------



## Chronos

KAPPIES said:


> Yes , the indians* especially the hindus in India are becoming very racists* and one can imagine what would the consequences have been if the culprits caught in the recent rape cases were muslim men . The hindus would have gone on a killing rampage , looting , burning and victimizing muslims. That is a fact.



I have lived alongside Indian Muslims my friend. I was born inone of the few Muslim majoirty districts in India. Rest assured, they are as racists as the Hindus.

With even more obscurantist views about Women.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

KAPPIES said:


> Yes , the indians especially the hindus in India are becoming very racists and one can imagine what would the consequences have been if the culprits caught in the recent rape cases were muslim men . The hindus would have gone on a killing rampage , looting , burning and victimizing muslims. That is a fact.



*Facepalm*. The culprits in the Mumbai rape case were all Muslims, so were the ones in recent Pondicherry case. Pull your head out of your backside before its late.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

KAPPIES said:


> Yes , the indians especially the hindus in India are becoming very racists and one can imagine what would the consequences have been if the culprits caught in the recent rape cases were muslim men . The hindus would have gone on a killing rampage , looting , burning and victimizing muslims. That is a fact.



Many men who are arrested in rape cases are Muslims .

They are treated as criminals in India and not on the basis of religion .

And there were no mass killing rampage either .

So educate yourself before writing BS .



Ravi Nair said:


> Sorry, I am with @kurup on this one.
> 
> It is going to take a few more elction cycles for BJP to get into the South. So more youngsters who doesn't have the traditional regional party loyalty vote.



Kerala - Congress , communists ( I hope BJP wins atleast one seat but highly unlikely)

TN - AIADMK , DMK . (both can be allies of BJP)

Andra , Telengana - too much volatile situation , no clear idea . BJP can expect some allies .

Karnataka - Only place where BJP can expect something

Kerala remains a place BJP will find difficult to make inroads into . Although there are rumors of Kerala Congress Mani allying with BJP after elections .

@kbd-raaf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAPPIES

kurup said:


> Mission 272+ sounds like a mission impossible .
> 
> Lets hope for the best .





kurup said:


> Many men who are arrested in rape cases are Muslims .
> 
> They are treated as criminals in India and not on the basis of religion .
> 
> And there were no mass killing rampage either .
> 
> So educate yourself before writing BS .
> 
> 
> 
> Kerala - Congress , communists ( I hope BJP wins atleast one seat but highly unlikely)
> 
> TN - AIADMK , DMK . (both can be allies of BJP)
> 
> Andra , Telengana - too much volatile situation , no clear idea . BJP can expect some allies .
> 
> Karnataka - Only place where BJP can expect something
> 
> Kerala remains a place BJP will find difficult to make inroads into . Although there are rumors of Kerala Congress Mani allying with BJP after elections .
> 
> @kbd-raaf


Name the muslims in the Mumbai rape case ? and the Pondicherry rape case was a conspiracy theory.



kurup said:


> Many men who are arrested in rape cases are Muslims .
> 
> They are treated as criminals in India and not on the basis of religion .
> 
> And there were no mass killing rampage either .
> 
> So educate yourself before writing BS .
> 
> 
> 
> Kerala - Congress , communists ( I hope BJP wins atleast one seat but highly unlikely)
> 
> TN - AIADMK , DMK . (both can be allies of BJP)
> 
> Andra , Telengana - too much volatile situation , no clear idea . BJP can expect some allies .
> 
> Karnataka - Only place where BJP can expect something
> 
> Kerala remains a place BJP will find difficult to make inroads into . Although there are rumors of Kerala Congress Mani allying with BJP after elections .
> 
> @kbd-raaf


 Why getting upset. Did I touch a nerve and is your conscience bothering you ?


----------



## kbd-raaf

kurup said:


> Many men who are arrested in rape cases are Muslims .
> 
> They are treated as criminals in India and not on the basis of religion .
> 
> And there were no mass killing rampage either .
> 
> So educate yourself before writing BS .
> 
> 
> 
> Kerala - Congress , communists ( I hope BJP wins atleast one seat but highly unlikely)
> 
> TN - AIADMK , DMK . (both can be allies of BJP)
> 
> Andra , Telengana - too much volatile situation , no clear idea . BJP can expect some allies .
> 
> Karnataka - Only place where BJP can expect something
> 
> Kerala remains a place BJP will find difficult to make inroads into . Although there are rumors of Kerala Congress Mani allying with BJP after elections .
> 
> @kbd-raaf



Yeah :/

BJP need to increase the number of seats they contest in as well as bringing in more stalwart allies like you've mentioned.


----------



## KAPPIES

And if they were to have been muslim men do you think the hindu mobs would have taken this lightly ? No ways ! the hindu mobs would have gone on a wild killing spree like they did in Gujarat with Modi inciting hatred and violence against muslims. Lets face the fact that hindus are racists and they forget where they come from .


----------



## Nair saab

The case is not over yet... African envoy has protested ... and MEA has slammed Delhi law minister ...


African envoys to meet Ministry of External Affairs officials over vigilante attack by supporters of Delhi Law Minister Somnath Bharti - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> The case is not over yet... African envoy has protested ... and MEA has slammed Delhi law minister ...
> 
> 
> African envoys to meet Ministry of External Affairs officials over vigilante attack by supporters of Delhi Law Minister Somnath Bharti - India - DNA



This is going to blow up badly. If Uganda rakes this issue up & makes noise about it back home.. then god help local Indians living in Uganda. If you go by past events, these guys will go on a rampage against Indians back in their home country! They just need a reason to lynch Indians. Most recent was in 2007 when part of Mabira forest was sold to Mehta group.


----------



## Star Wars

Not even 1 month and the Rackus AAP has caused is just Ridicules... 5 years of AAP will ruin Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

kurup said:


> They may make a come back in Karnataka . That's it . Nothing more from south .



They could have made bigger gains in the South if only they had set an example of good rule in Karnataka. I expect lesser gains for BJP in Karnataka compared to previous elections.(Yeddyurappa's inclusion MAY offset that somewhat)


----------



## Chronos

KAPPIES said:


> Name the muslims in the Mumbai rape case ? and the Pondicherry rape case was a conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> Why getting upset. Did I touch a nerve and is your conscience bothering you ?





Roybot said:


> *Facepalm*. The culprits in the Mumbai rape case were all Muslims, so were the ones in recent Pondicherry case. Pull your head out of your backside before its late.



Please. Using logic only confuses the creature.



Indischer said:


> They could have made bigger gains in the South if only they had set an example of good rule in Karnataka. *I expect lesser gains for BJP in Karnataka compared to previous elections*.(Yeddyurappa's inclusion MAY offset that somewhat)



Well, BJP deserves it though. The amount of Money involved in mining scandals were mind numbing.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Not even 1 month and the Rackus AAP has caused is just Ridicules... 5 years of AAP will ruin Delhi



AAP may succeed in holding on to part of their Delhi constituency... but their reputation is getting battered throughout India now. & their over enthusiastic attitude to prove themselves are not helping them either. They are making too many enemies... people are not reluctant to criticize them anymore!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> This is going to blow up badly. If Uganda rakes this issue up & makes noise about it back home.. then god help local Indians living in Uganda. If you go by past events, these guys will go on a rampage against Indians back in their home country! They just need a reason to lynch Indians. Most recent was in 2007 when part of Mabira forest was sold to Mehta group.









Its not only about Ugandan ... MEA had to address all African countries envoys ... the African countries has united this time ...


these people are going mad...

They are asking for a Judges meeting of all Delhi courts under law minister... which is unconstitutional ... 


Delhi law minister scolds law secretary for not calling judges' meet - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

@JanjaWeed Looks like we have a fellow Kannadiga in @KEMPE GOWDA .

Guru, what's the mood like in Karnataka?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

^ Not just that. Indians have got to be some of the most racist people around. My aunt stopped over in Perth today after visiting Kolkata/Delhi/etc.

Apparently an African tourist on a bus got told to sit at the back of the bus, my aunt's friend stood up for her and got shouted down. Aunt is an older lady and managed to get the offending man off the bus, but nobody else on the bus spoke a word about it.

I suppose India needs to take it's racist tendencies seriously, and AAP through these incidents has probably done the best deed it will do in it's tenure by making it public.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> @JanjaWeed Looks like we have a fellow Kannadiga in @KEMPE GOWDA .
> 
> Guru, what's the mood like in Karnataka?



wow.. good. btw.. I'm not really aware of the situation in Karnataka right now. But speaking to people back home... looks like things are turning in favor of Modi (not BJP in particular)...& those break away Lingayat vote bank is expected to come back with Yeddy. Fingers crossed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

@kbd-raaf And it has to begin with banning $h!tty facecreams like _Fair & Lovely_. The naming at least needs to go, ASAP.



JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. good. btw.. I'm not really aware of the situation in Karnataka right now. But speaking to people back home... looks like things are turning in favor of Modi (not BJP in particular)...& those break away Lingayat vote bank is expected to come back with Yeddy. Fingers crossed....



Correct. Modi's popularity stands apart from that of BJP presently. But will that translate into seats or not is difficult to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> @JanjaWeed Looks like *we have a fellow Kannadiga *in @KEMPE GOWDA .
> 
> Guru, what's the mood like in Karnataka?



Great, there are more of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indischer said:


> @kbd-raaf And it has to begin with banning $h!tty facecreams like _Fair & Lovely_. The naming at least needs to go, ASAP.



Nah, shouldn't have any arbitrary bans in my opinion.

More social awareness is needed. I have no solutions though.


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ Not just that. Indians have got to be some of the most racist people around. My aunt stopped over in Perth today after visiting Kolkata/Delhi/etc.
> 
> Apparently *an African tourist on a bus got told to sit at the back of the bus*, my aunt's friend stood up for her and got shouted down. Aunt is an older lady and managed to get the offending man off the bus, but nobody else on the bus spoke a word about it.
> 
> I suppose India needs to take it's racist tendencies seriously, and AAP through these incidents has probably done the best deed it will do in it's tenure by making it public.



I thought segregation was over.



Indischer said:


> @kbd-raaf And it has to begin *with banning $h!tty facecreams like Fair & Lovely*. The naming at least needs to go, ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Modi's popularity stands apart from that of BJP presently. But will that translate into seats or not is difficult to say.



You will probably create black market fairness creams.


----------



## Jason bourne

khujliwal took another U turn  he said if party say he will fight LS election first he refused to contest ..


----------



## kurup

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> what about kannyakumari kasargod and trivandrum???



Kanyakumari is in TN . So no idea about the situation .

Kasargod , Palakkad and Trivandrum are areas where BJP has considerable support .

Whether they can win seats only time will tell .

But BJP sure will get increased vote share in every single constituency in kerala than the previous elections .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

@kbd-raaf @Ravi Nair 
It's despicable to see ads daily that perpetuate this myth of Men and Women becoming _Handsome_ or _Lovely_ with a nominal change in their skin tone. Would a Western society tolerate this on the Telly? I think not.

And any amount of awareness isn't going to help if such misconceptions are passed off on National Telly everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Indischer said:


> They could have made bigger gains in the South if only they had set an example of good rule in Karnataka. I expect lesser gains for BJP in Karnataka compared to previous elections.(Yeddyurappa's inclusion MAY offset that somewhat)



Even in the last elections , BJP+KJP vote share was more than that of congress in every constituency .

So Karnataka this time can give a surprise victory to BJP even with Yeddy .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Kejriwal to Centre: suspend four cops by Monday 10 am or we go on dharna | The Indian Express

IS Chutiye ko nikalo dilli sai ... CM going on Dharna ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Is there any issue out there Kejriwal has not back tracked from his previous stand ??

Such a dishonest politician and he claims AAP and himself to be the beacon of honest politics ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> @kbd-raaf @Ravi Nair
> It's despicable to see ads daily that perpetuate this myth of *Men and Women becoming Handsome or Lovely with a nominal change in their skin tone. *Would a Western society tolerate this on the Telly? I think not.
> 
> And any amount of awareness isn't going to help if such misconceptions are passed off on National Telly everyday.



What about leading fulfilling lives? Or finding love?

Don't learn how to play an instrument, why apply fairness creams of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> I thought segregation was over.
> 
> 
> 
> You will probably create black market fairness creams.



It wasn't the driver/etc. It was just another passenger. Disgusting, amirite?


----------



## ranjeet

I don't know why everyone here is getting their panties in a bunch. What AAP did in this African episode represents the Aam Aadmi's mentality to the point.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indischer said:


> @kbd-raaf @Ravi Nair
> It's despicable to see ads daily that perpetuate this myth of Men and Women becoming _Handsome_ or _Lovely_ with a nominal change in their skin tone. Would a Western society tolerate this on the Telly? I think not.
> 
> And any amount of awareness isn't going to help if such misconceptions are passed off on National Telly everyday.



Fair enough. You raise very good points.



Indischer said:


> @kbd-raaf @Ravi Nair
> It's despicable to see ads daily that perpetuate this myth of Men and Women becoming _Handsome_ or _Lovely_ with a nominal change in their skin tone. Would a Western society tolerate this on the Telly? I think not.
> 
> And any amount of awareness isn't going to help if such misconceptions are passed off on National Telly everyday.



Fair enough. You raise very good points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I don't know why everyone here is getting their panties in a bunch. What AAP did in this African episode represents the Aam Aadmi's mentality to the point.



No..


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> It wasn't the driver/etc. It was just another passenger. Disgusting, amirite?



An Indian friend of mine described how his grandfather, seeing a Kenyan runner shouted "Go Monkey, Go'

He literally froze in shock.

I was right there in the room and shot him a look that said 'kill me right now'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Now i don't mind Congress coming back in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> An Indian friend of mine described how his grandfather, seeing a Kenyan runner shouted "Go Monkey, Go'
> 
> He literally froze in shock.
> 
> I was right there in the room and shot him a look that said 'kill me right now'



Damn!! Where was this? Was this before Harbhajan called Symonds something similar?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> No..


What you mean NO? We are racists, there's no denying that...


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> What you mean NO? We are racists, there's no denying that...



nop....


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> An Indian friend of mine described how his grandfather, seeing a Kenyan runner shouted "Go Monkey, Go'
> 
> He literally froze in shock.
> 
> I was right there in the room and shot him a look that said 'kill me right now'



And then we go abroad and claim that the Australians etc are racist.


----------



## Indischer

Star Wars said:


> Kejriwal to Centre: suspend four cops by Monday 10 am or we go on dharna | The Indian Express
> 
> IS Chutiye ko nikalo dilli sai ... CM going on Dharna ???



What kind of wanton vigilantism is this?? AAP just lost yet another well-wisher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> nop....


Arre Sir yahi to badalna hai, yahi to wrong hai is pure system ke saath. Ab aap aadat daal le desh badal raha hai.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Arre Sir yahi to badalna hai, yahi to wrong hai is pure system ke saath. Ab aap aadat daal le desh badal raha hai.



Every state has a different culture, different language different lifestyle....u cannot generalize indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> And then we go abroad and claim that the Australian*s etc are racis*t.



It's called projection. A racist person will sually look for racism. It's like a thief being paranoid about thievery as he anticipates everyonelese is a thief as well.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Every state has a different culture, different language different lifestyle....u cannot generalize indians


I don't agree with that somehow.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Star Wars said:


> Every state has a different culture, different language different lifestyle....u cannot generalize indians



That's true, generalisations are what lead to racism and discrimination in the first place.


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> Damn!! Where was this? Was this before Harbhajan called Symonds something similar?



It was when they broadcasted Beijing Olympics.

I was right in the room when that happened.

Old Indian people are so racist 



kbd-raaf said:


> That's true, generalisations are what lead to racism and discrimination in the first place.



Unfortunately an African will face racism no matter where he is in India.

It happens in Bangalore,Goa, Delhi.

One of the Times of India comments was along the lines of 'they are lower than animals since they molested African Women'

So Africans are animals?


----------



## Roybot

Indischer said:


> Damn!! Where was this? Was this before Harbhajan called Symonds something similar?



Harbhajan said Teri Maa Ki, and not Monkey. Not that it makes it any better, but I doubt he was tryna be racist. 



Indischer said:


> What kind of wanton vigilantism is this?? AAP just lost yet another well-wisher.



And there is more where that came from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> It was when they broadcasted Beijing Olympics.
> 
> I was right in the room when that happened.
> 
> Old Indian people are so racist
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately an African will face racism no matter where he is in India.
> 
> It happens in Bangalore,Goa, Delhi.



I think it's wrong to term this as Racism(in the way the West uses it), as Indians discriminate against members of their own race who happen to be dark. We're just White-skin-aficianados!


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> I think it's wrong to term this as Racism(in the way the West uses it), as Indians discriminate against members of their own race who happen to be dark. *We're just White-skin-aficianados!*



I think you mean golden skin aficianados. Pale skin like white people will probably invite ridicule as well.


----------



## Indischer

Roybot said:


> Harbhajan said Teri Maa Ki, and not Monkey. Not that it makes it any better, but I doubt he was tryna be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> And there is more where that came from.



I believe that was the 'spin' given to the whole incident to escape being labeled a Racist. Otherwise, why would he slap a South Indian Gentleman like Sreesanth? 

And regarding AAP, It's increasingly turning into a populist lynch-mob of sorts. Me no likey likey.



Ravi Nair said:


> I think you mean golden skin aficianados. Pale skin like white people will probably invite ridicule as well.



I think it's the reddened skin that's seen as distasteful. after all, isn't that the colour of a monkey's bum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> I believe that was the 'spin' given to the whole incident to escape being labeled a Racist. Otherwise, w*hy would he slap a South Indian Gentleman like Sreesanth? *
> 
> And regarding AAP, It's increasingly turning into a populist lynch-mob of sorts. Me no likey likey.


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


>


----------



## Nair saab

LOL Delhi is going all crazy...


CM Kejirwal saying he will do a Anshan ...


His MLA Binney says he will do Anshan against kejriwal ...


Old folks of India against Corruption saying we would do Anshan against AAP government ... 


AAP has set all of Delhi in a Anshan mode...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sedqal

Looks like AAP has ruined elections for BJP  

[I want BJP to win but its still nice to see BJP trolls worried]


----------



## Indischer

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> kannadiga anthe yaar helidhu???



Mathe Kempe Gowda anta yaak hesr itkondidiya?


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> LOL Delhi is going all crazy...
> 
> 
> CM Kejirwal saying he will do a Anshan ...
> 
> 
> His MLA Binney says he will do Anshan against kejriwal ...
> 
> 
> Old folks of India against Corruption saying we would do Anshan against AAP government ...
> 
> 
> AAP has set all of Delhi in a Anshan mode...


lol... I won't be surprised if someone else comes in & goes on anshan against all those anshans!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kbd-raaf

BJP gives AAP ‘proof’ of Cong corruption | The Asian Age

So, looks like the BJP Delhi is doing AAP's job of anti-corruption drive for it.

Let's see Mr. AK take full credit for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

kbd-raaf said:


> BJP gives AAP ‘proof’ of Cong corruption | The Asian Age
> 
> So, looks like the BJP Delhi is doing AAP's job of anti-corruption drive for it.
> 
> Let's see Mr. AK take full credit for this.


Dont Take Lame... or CM His Holiness Lord Kejriwal will do Anshan against u...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


>



I like the way Modi turns every muck that thrown at him to his advantage. Now.. he is going to make most of this 'tea seller' jibe to his advantage. Apparently he is going to have session with tea stall owners, which is going to be beamed live across the country.
Narendra Modi to meet tea vendor: BJP's counter to Mani Shankar Aiyar | NDTV.com

Meantime moron Mani Shankar is facing flack from his own allies for this jibe! Really shocked to see so much hatred, vile & spite towards Modi.
If Modi becomes PM, I'm sure Mani Shankar Aiyar will commit suicide straight away!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> I like the way Modi turns every muck that thrown at him to his advantage. Now.. he is going to make most of this 'tea seller' jibe to his advantage. Apparently he is going to have session with tea stall owners, which is going to be beamed live across the country.
> Narendra Modi to meet tea vendor: BJP's counter to Mani Shankar Aiyar | NDTV.com
> 
> Mean time moron Mani Shankar is facing flack from his own allies for this jibe! Really shocked to see so much hatred, vile & spite towards Modi.
> If Modi becomes PM, I'm sure Mani Shankar Aiyar will commit suicide straight away!



I want more people to criticize him... Specially people of Congress and Samajwadi Party...

U know Modi got 12 years of free publicity because of this... Thanks to congress for Making MODIji a house hold name in India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Nair saab said:


> I want more people to criticize him... Specially people of Congress and Samajwadi Party...
> 
> U know Modi got 12 years of free publicity because of this... Thanks to congress for Making MODIji a house hold name in India...



Is the same not being done with AK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Not everything is going so good. BJP people have become lazy and are not working hard enough.
No news coming out of any arrangement in TN, AP and Jharkhand. Campaigning was supposed to start from Sankranti but has been pushed back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> I want more people to criticize him... Specially people of Congress and Samajwadi Party...
> 
> U know Modi got 12 years of free publicity because of this... Thanks to congress for Making MODIji a house hold name in India...



Exactly! Also a big thank you goes to all those media organisations, anchors & journalists who kept going non-stop with their relentless attack on Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

kbd-raaf said:


> Is the same not being done with AK?


Bad publicity works for 2-3 months... If u constantly put the same news again and again for years... then people begin to see behind the lines...

And the only thing Congress managed to put against Modiji is He is communal , He is not Secular, He is a Hindu Nationalist...

and do u frankly think apart from some City people and intellectuals , the rural Hindus give a Damn about if a person is secular or Communal ... infact most Hindus in rural India want a hardcore Hindu person...

They dont want government giving away everything to minority in the name of secularism ...

and what happening with AK is the reality ... people in Delhi are fed up of AAP in less then 1 month... they even think shiela was much better then Keju now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> Not everything is going so good. BJP people have become lazy and are not working hard enough.
> No news coming out of any arrangement in TN, AP and Jharkhand. Campaigning was supposed to start from Sankranti but has been pushed back.


Modi has started a Parallel campaigning in rural India which has nothing to do with BJP... like this one from Banglore...

























This is from Kerala...







Now who are we kidding ... nobody likes BJP much as much as they want MODI... This election is personality Driven election... 

and BJP has always tried to make every election a personality driven election...

But yes BJP has to wake up and do more... what ever small things are happening now its from the Modi Fan Club and his IT cell...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

Please Friends do what ever is in ur individual capacity ...

If he looses Modi or BJP doesnt has any personal loss as much as we have...

We badly need him as our PM... and prayers wont do much...

At least for one day make a group of your friends and print some pamphlets it wont cost u more then 500 rs... atleast try to give it to as much as people u can...

Do it for one day... even that can make a huge difference ... or contact mission 272... they would give u pamphlet , Tshirts ... or what ever u want...

If u dont want to interact with people... u can atleast keep it on their Doors before u leave to ur office or collage ... or aleast make 10 friends to make vote for BJP... share Modi photos on ur FB wall...


This is now or never... Its our last chance...


Like that Idiot gandi said... BE THE CHANGE THAT U WANT TO SEE IN THE WORLD...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Soumitra said:


> *Rahul Gandhi won't be PM nominee, decides Sonia Gandhi*
> 
> Rahul Gandhi* will lead the Congress campaign for the general election, but his mother and party president Sonia Gandhi has decided he will not be the party's prime ministerial candidate*. (Track LIVE updates)
> 
> Her decision was taken at this evening's meeting of the Congress Working Committee - the party's senior-most leaders including Mr Gandhi who is Vice-President.
> 
> Many in the group urged that the 43-year-old formally run for prime minister. But *Mrs Gandhi said the Congress traditionally does not name a candidate before voting is held and that Mr Gandhi will serve as the campaign chief, a decision that was then endorsed by the group. *
> 
> "I am a dedicated soldier of the Congress. I will perform any duty party asks me to," Mr Gandhi said, according to Janardhan Dwivedi who was present.
> 
> The resolution adopted at today's Congress meeting will be ratified at a huge conclave tomorrow to be attended by thousands of party workers.
> 
> In September, the main opposition party, the BJP, declared Narendra Modi as its presumptive prime minister. Sources in the Congress acknowledge that senior leaders are not in favour of pitting Mr Gandhi against Mr Modi, whose campaign style is more aggressive and dynamic.
> 
> Mr Gandhi was the star campaigner for the Congress in recent elections in key states like Delhi, but the party performed abysmally.
> 
> His appetite for power has been questioned by critics, who also say his ability and instincts remain unproven. He has no ministerial experience and has typically been evasive about his future role. "Whether I will become prime minister, this an irrelevant question -- it's all smoke," he told business leaders last April, adding his goal was to "help one billion people find their voices".
> 
> In a rare moment of public leadership, he publicly contradicted the Prime Minister in September by denouncing the government's intention to move a decree to shield lawmakers convicted of corruption. The move was criticised for undermining the authority of the Prime Minister.
> Rahul Gandhi won't be PM nominee, decides Sonia Gandhi | NDTV.com
> 
> Sonia Gandhi ne hamare armaano pe paani pher diya



Congress' PM candidate isn't RAHUL GANDHI...it is Mr. ARVIND KEJRIWAL......(if you KNOW what i mean).


----------



## Hermione

Indischer said:


> Mathe Kempe Gowda anta yaak hesr itkondidiya?



Sumanne annasuthide. Adjust maddi boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hermione said:


> Sumanne annasuthide. Adjust maddi boss.


@Indischer @kseeker namma groupge innondu addition. Namge kannada corner anta ondu thread open madbeku alwa?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> @Indischer @kseeker namma groupge innondu addition. Namge kannada corner anta ondu thread open madbeku alwa?



Definitely! Naavu eega saakashtu sankhyeyalli iddivi. Namma Naadina bagge illi vichara-vinimaya maadabahudu ondu pratyeka threadnalli. 

@Hermione Namaskara. Nimma Kannada odidare neevu eega taane adanna kaleetiddiri anstide. Idu nijave?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

@JanjaWeed @kseeker @vivINDIAN We'll start a thread then? what say?

Btw, @KEMPE GOWDA ru enoo helde naapatte aagbitru. Virajpete inda anta haakondidaare. So maybe we also have a Kodava to round off the mix!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Narendra Modi to launch ‘chai pe charcha’ as poll campaign - The Times of India

_& this how Narendra Modi turns stones thrown at him into milestones! _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

@Hermione Namaskara. Nimma Kannada odidare neevu eega taane adanna kaleetiddiri anstide. Idu nijave?[/quote]

Namaskara Indischer avare. Huttidu beladidu Bombayalli, addake nanna Kannada hit and miss anisabohudu. Matthu Bengaluralli eega yellarathra Englishalle mathadadu agide. I never learnt to read or write it.


----------



## kseeker

JanjaWeed said:


> @Indischer @kseeker namma groupge innondu addition. Namge kannada corner anta ondu thread open madbeku alwa?





Indischer said:


> Definitely! Naavu eega saakashtu sankhyeyalli iddivi. Namma Naadina bagge illi vichara-vinimaya maadabahudu ondu pratyeka threadnalli.





Indischer said:


> @JanjaWeed @kseeker @vivINDIAN We'll start a thread then? what say?



Santoshada Vishaya  

+1 for new thread, thread title could be " Kannadigara Kaaarnar "  what say ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

@KEMPE GOWDA :

So what are you actually ?? a Kannadiga or a Tamilian .

AFAIK , Gowdas are kannadiga and I saw you talking Tamil in the Srilankan thread .

A tamil speaking kannadiga ....... that is blasphemy ....


----------



## Jason bourne

*Narendra Modi to launch ‘chai pe charcha’ as poll campaign*





Amid jibes about his background as a 'chai wallah', Gujarat CM and BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is brewing a campaign through tea stalls across the country.
*Editor's Pick*

Rahul Gandhi's new avatar: Congress Vice President realizes the perils of remaining apolitical
Lok Satta party: Nail in coffin of old establishment
Intrigue that resulted in Devyani's return to India
'Modi is Dabangg, Kejriwal angry young man'
Kiran Mazumdar-Shaw rules out joining AAP
ET SPECIAL:
Save precious time tracking your investments

GANDHINAGAR: Amid jibes about his background as a 'chai wallah', Gujarat CM and BJP's prime ministerial candidateNarendra Modi is brewing a campaign through tea stalls across the country. 

Opponents like SP MP Naresh Agarwaland Congress leader Mani Shankar Aiyar have taken steaming swipes at Modi's tea vendor background before he joined the RSS. Now the Gujarat CM wants to make political capital out of it. 

Starting February 1, Modi will interact live with people at 1,000 chai shops across 300 parliamentary constituencies using internet and DTH technology. He will address five to eight 'nukkad' (street corner) meetings — 'Chai Pe Charcha with NaMo' - a day. 

Modi's campaign managers say he would have addressed thousands of such meetings by the end of the Lok Sabhacampaign. 

His poll offensive is being managed by 'Citizens for Accountable Governance' (CAG), an NGO, led by IIT and IIM graduates. 

"Modi will discuss a wide range of issues with common people at chai shops across the country,'' a CAG member said. "We have already tied up with chai shops in 300 cities across the country. Local BJP leaders and leading citizens will facilitate the interaction. It will generate much greater impact than the 3D public meetings held during the Gujarat assembly elections last year.'' 

As he mounts his attack on Congress's dynastic politics and tries to ward off the challenge posed by Aam Aadmi Party chief and Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal, Modi has increasingly started to flaunt his humble moorings. Recently, he had given VIP passes to around 10,000 roadside tea vendors in Mumbai to attend his rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Kannadigas are taking over this thread 

Congress is trying to distance itself from Iyer's comment, bit too late. Foot in mouth syndrome, another enemy of the Congress party

Cong ticks off Aiyar for his teaboy remarks against Modi : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vivINDIAN

Indischer said:


> @JanjaWeed @kseeker @vivINDIAN We'll start a thread then? what say?


ಮಾಡ್ಬಹುದು ಆದ್ರೆ ಕನ್ನಡ ಮಾತಾಡೊ ಮೆಂಬರ್ಸ್ ಕಡಿಮೆ ಅಲ್ವಾ...
ಒಂದು ಲಿಸ್ಟ್ ಮಾಡಿ ನೋಡೋಣ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

kurup said:


> @KEMPE GOWDA :
> 
> So what are you actually ?? a Kannadiga or a Tamilian .
> 
> *AFAIK , Gowdas are kannadiga and I saw you talking Tamil in the Srilankan thread* .
> 
> A tamil speaking kannadiga ....... that is blasphemy ....



There are _Gowdas_ in Tamil Nadu too. They're known as _Gounder_ there.



vivINDIAN said:


> ಮಾಡ್ಬಹುದು ಆದ್ರೆ ಕನ್ನಡ ಮಾತಾಡೊ ಮೆಂಬರ್ಸ್ ಕಡಿಮೆ ಅಲ್ವಾ...
> ಒಂದು ಲಿಸ್ಟ್ ಮಾಡಿ ನೋಡೋಣ


Illa Guru, sumaar jana idaare. Just scroll back in this very thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vivINDIAN

Indischer said:


> There are _Gowdas_ in Tamil Nadu too. They're known as _Gounder_ there.
> 
> 
> Illa Guru, sumaar jana idaare. Just scroll back in this very thread.


ಸರಿ ಶುರು ಮಾಡೋಣಬಿಡಿ.... ಯಾರ್ ಥ್ರೆಡ್ ಕ್ರಿಯೇಟ್ ಮಾಡ್ತೀರ??


----------



## Indischer

vivINDIAN said:


> ಸರಿ ಶುರು ಮಾಡೋಣಬಿಡಿ.... ಯಾರ್ ಥ್ರೆಡ್ ಕ್ರಿಯೇಟ್ ಮಾಡ್ತೀರ??


Olle kaaryagalanna shuru maadbekidre Hiriyara aashirwada irle beku. Maanya @JanjaWeed ravaru namma Hiriya Dhureenaru, aprathima mukhandaru. Avaranna naanu Thread shrushtisuva Shubhakaaryakke aahwanistene.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vivINDIAN

Indischer said:


> Olle kaaryagalanna shuru maadbekidre Hiriyara aashirwada irle beku. Maanya @JanjaWeed ravaru namma Hiriya Dhureenaru, aprathima mukhandaru. Avaranna naanu Thread shrushtisuva Shubhakaaryakke aahwanistene.


haage aagli


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi ne gand fadu bhashan diya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Excellent speech by Mr Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> *Kannadigas are taking over this thread*
> 
> Congress is trying to distance itself from Iyer's comment, bit too late. Foot in mouth syndrome, another enemy of the Congress party
> 
> Cong ticks off Aiyar for his teaboy remarks against Modi : North, News - India Today



I told you.


----------



## Jason bourne

Polls -    Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

How do u rate his speech


----------



## Android

Modi's oratory skills is way more superior than even Vajpayee. His speeches really charges the nationalist feelings in the heart of patriotic Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

WTF did I just hear...

This is amazing ... I have never heard anyone giving such a Speech ...

Even Advani Ji bowed in front of him ... telling him it was a good speech ...

Today Advani is 100% sure that Modiji would win election and get 272 seats for BJP...

*A typical family of MODI fan's watching Modiji's speech and repeating after him vote for India...*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kurup

^^^ @Nair saab : Is that your family ??


----------



## Nair saab

kurup said:


> ^^^ @Nair saab : Is that your family ??


LOL no... It was uploaded by some typical Modi supporter family... 

He has lot of fan following after the failure of AAP ... peoples enthusiasm has increased more...

*More Trouble for AAP... Court asks Delhi Police to file case against Law minister 


Midnight raid: Delhi court directs police to file FIR against Somnath Bharti - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Olle kaaryagalanna shuru maadbekidre Hiriyara aashirwada irle beku. Maanya @JanjaWeed ravaru namma Hiriya Dhureenaru, aprathima mukhandaru. Avaranna naanu Thread shrushtisuva Shubhakaaryakke aahwanistene.



As you guys wish... will do the honors!


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> As you guys wish... will do the honors!


Can u please take ur Dirty black Kannadiga a&& out of this thread U Black Southi Dravidian Ugly Yindoo Kannadiga ... 

This Thread is for us Fair , Aryan Malayalees ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Can u please take ur Dirty black Kannadiga a&& out of this thread U Black Southi Dravidian Ugly Yindoo Kannadiga ...
> 
> This Thread is for us Fair , Aryan Malayalees ...


Chupre Nair... separate thread open kar diya!... & stop being a racist!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Chupre Nair... separate thread open kar diya!... & stop being a racist!


What ever makes u happy Ugly , Black Kannadiga... 

Untouchable Dravidian...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> What ever makes u happy Ugly , Black Kannadiga...
> 
> Untouchable Dravidian...


Cheeky git!


----------



## JanjaWeed

*No judge willing to hear probe into Gujarat snoopgate!*


> NEW DELHI: Nearly a month after it announced a probe into the snooping scandal allegedly involving Gujarat chief ministerNarendra Modi, government so far has failed to name the retired judge who will head the judicial commission to go into the charges.
> 
> Official sources said a few judges have been approached by the government to take up the assignment, *but all of them are said to have turned down the offer describing the case as "highly political". *
> 
> As the Lok Sabha election is approaching and Modi is BJP's prime ministerial candidate, the sources said, _*government so far has not find any judge who is willing to head the judicial commission of inquiry to go into the charges. *_
> 
> Home minister Sushilkumar Shinde has denied that no judge is willing to head the inquiry but admitted "some problems" in announcing the name of the retired judge.
> 
> On January 10, Shinde had announced that a judge to head the judicial commission would be announced "within a day or two".
> 
> But even after nine days of home minister's statement, no announcement regarding the name of the judge came.
> 
> On December 26, 2013, government had announced appointment of a commission of inquiry into the "snooping" on a woman in Gujarat allegedly at the behest of Modi.
> 
> The decision was taken by the Union Cabinet under Section 3 of the Commissions of Inquiry Actwhich empowers the Centre to set up such a commission.
> No judge found yet to hear probe into Gujarat snoopgate - The Times of India



Even judges are not serious about this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

JanjaWeed said:


> *No judge willing to hear probe into Gujarat snoopgate!*
> Even judges are not serious about this



Shows the credibility of the congress, the govt. and of Modi.

Not even a leftist Judge believes these canards against Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> tera netha narendra modi bhe aek untouchable dalit community mein paida huwa hai.jaantha hai kya???fair arya shrest.



lol .. he is joking ..Its Sarcasm with steriods

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> tera netha narendra modi bhe aek untouchable dalit community mein paida huwa hai.jaantha hai kya???fair arya shrest.


 
Bhai ji, don't get hyper. . . @Nair saab was trying to be witty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> tera netha narendra modi bhe aek untouchable dalit community mein paida huwa hai.jaantha hai kya???fair arya shrest.



He was just messing about.... don't take that post of his seriously!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> bega open maadi naavu kaythirthene nim thread odakke.he he.



Open madi aaytu swami.. togolli!
Kannada corner!


----------



## jha

Good Speech by Modi... Will be interesting to see the opinion of people from other parties.

On a sidenote, Times of India / TImes Now seem to be very pro-AAP these days and are not giving much space to BJP related news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> lol .. he is joking ..Its Sarcasm with steriods


No U north Indian Dravidian black ugly yindoo Dalit I was serious...



chak de INDIA said:


> Bhai ji, don't get hyper. . . @Nair saab was trying to be witty


Ugly southie... U people need to paint urself white like us Aryans ...



JanjaWeed said:


> He was just messing about.... don't take that post of his seriously!


Ahhh what ever floats ur boat Dravidian annnachi...

Lungi utthha ke naach ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> Good Speech by Modi... Will be interesting to see the opinion of people from other parties.
> 
> On a sidenote, Times of India / TImes Now seem to be very pro-AAP these days and are not giving much space to BJP related news.



NDTV has went back to Rahul pooja since last 2 days ... 


All of has sudden media has stopped criticizing AAP... even when court asked to book the law minister

And ignoring the security situation of 26 Jan he is saying he will do a Dharna at jantar mantar ...

Some body slap this Idiot Kejriwal chutiya...   

Delhi police clamps prohibitory orders ahead of Arvind Kejriwal's planned stir - Delhi - DNA


----------



## Roybot

jha said:


> Good Speech by Modi... Will be interesting to see the opinion of people from other parties.
> 
> On a sidenote, Times of India / TImes Now seem to be very pro-AAP these days and are not giving much space to BJP related news.



I just watch the ABP, its fairly balanced, don't even bother with the rest.

Nair bro, settle down now. Before more people get confused about your sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> NDTV has went back to Rahul pooja since last 2 days ...
> 
> 
> All of has sudden media has stopped criticizing AAP... even when court asked to book the law minister
> 
> And ignoring the security situation of 26 Jan he is saying he will do a Dharna at jantar mantar ...
> 
> Some body slap this Idiot Kejriwal chutiya...
> 
> Delhi police clamps prohibitory orders ahead of Arvind Kejriwal's planned stir - Delhi - DNA


Modi made a major announcement today about getting black money back. No media outlet is giving importance to this. Just goes to show... congress won't be able to counter this.. & media don't want to put that pressure on Congress by letting Modi steal their thunder on black money issue! 



Nair saab said:


> No U north Indian Dravidian black ugly yindoo Dalit I was serious...
> 
> 
> Ugly southie... U people need to paint urself white like us Aryans ...
> 
> 
> Ahhh what ever floats ur boat Dravidian annnachi...
> 
> Lungi utthha ke naach ...



oye... jyada chad gayi hai kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> No U north Indian Dravidian black ugly yindoo Dalit I was serious...



DAAAaaai!! ............ Nyaan Malayali anne!!!



JanjaWeed said:


> oye... jyada chad gayi hai kya?



Black Label hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Modi made a major announcement today about getting black money back. No media outlet is giving importance to this. Just goes to show... congress won't be able to counter this.. & media don't want to put that pressure on Congress by letting Modi steal their thunder on black money issue!
> 
> 
> 
> oye... jyada chad gayi hai kya?



Will contest Lok Sabha poll if AAP wants me to: Arvind Kejriwal - The Economic Times

Yesterday I was in a Rickshaw ...
The Driver asked me "Sir aage signal se Arvind Kejriwal karoonga"

I asked him to clarify..

smilingly he said
"I meant U Turn". 
.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ayush

^^epic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

BJP with help of RSS should start a campaign in Delhi and go to people asking them about change in power tariff. People should be asked to stop paying the bill if their bill is not half of what it used to be before the election. Same must be done for water. Mahila morcha should start agitating for the women commando force. Leaflets about 15 days promise for Lokayukta should also be distributed.

Its time to go back to 60's and 70's election campaigning. Start Nukkad nataks, Chaupals etc.. Beat the anarchists in their own game. RSS is a master of these things. Every person in Delhi must be made aware of the number of U-turns AAP has done. And also the fact that they had asked for votes saying - Kejri for CM,Modi for PM and now are working against Modi. Relentless campaigning like this is the need of hour.

I have personally said the same things to my state BJP leaders. But Delhi BJP has still not learnt the lesson. Am very disappointed with the attitude of Delhi and Jharkhand BJP. Lets hope they perform better in coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

On a serious Note...

This is how AAP is making people members of their party forcibly ... somebody should file a complaint against them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424916316340772864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424917078647119872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424917751430254592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424903570622672897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424903961527595008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/424910239767339008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Hehehe.. Salman Khan ne to phad diya... Ho gaya kaam...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Hehehe.. Salman Khan ne to phad diya... Ho gaya kaam...



Kya hua ?


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> Kya hua ?


mene jo tweet post kiye hen wo dekho


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> mene jo tweet post kiye hen wo dekho




Cant see


----------



## kbd-raaf

This debate from the leaders of AAP, BJP and Congress.

I can see the attraction of AAP. Sanyal even made me want to get my pitchfork out and rush the government offices. However her speeches had a lot of rhetoric and not much substance.

Piyush Goyals pitch wasn't nearly as sexy, but he gave us actual information. What BJP has done, what it plans to do and what it is doing.

I hope AAP heralds a new era of mature politics in India. In my mind, the BJP led by NaMo should be in power, with the AAP with leaders like Sanyal in the opposition, keeping BJP honest.


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> Cant see



Aree bhai see Posts #2513 and #2512

OR

WATCH THIS

| Video | I was targeted because of my religion, says Salman Khan | India Videos | - India Today



kbd-raaf said:


> This debate from the leaders of AAP, BJP and Congress.
> 
> I can see the attraction of AAP. Sanyal even made me want to get my pitchfork out and rush the government offices. However her speeches had a lot of rhetoric and not much substance.
> 
> Piyush Goyals pitch wasn't nearly as sexy, but he gave us actual information. What BJP has done, what it plans to do and what it is doing.
> 
> I hope AAP heralds a new era of mature politics in India. In my mind, the BJP led by NaMo should be in power, with the AAP with leaders like Sanyal in the opposition, keeping BJP honest.



Meera sanyal has NO value ,there are many socialists and Marxists even in BJP but they don't matter since they are not in decision making body.

_BTW she has admitted her economic policy is closer to bjp than aaptoons_

In A.A.P decisions are made by mastermind Yogi yadav and NGO fellas like kejru,bhooshan etc.Yogi is the main cause they made jhadoo there symbol and wooed the Poors and dalits which are sincere voters unlike the middle class hangover boys .

If you are lured by people who cannot even run a city state like delhi properly,may god save you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Puchtoon said:


> Aree bhai see Posts #2513 and #2512
> 
> OR
> 
> WATCH THIS
> 
> | Video | I was targeted because of my religion, says Salman Khan | India Videos | - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> Meera sanyal has NO value ,there are many socialists and Marxists even in BJP but they don't matter since they are not in decision making body.
> 
> In A.A.P decisions are made by mastermind Yogi yadav and NGO fellas like kejru,bhooshan etc.Yogi is the main cause they made jhadoo there symbol and wooed the Poors and dalits which are sincere voters unlike the middle class hangover boys .



I know. I wish people like Sanya became a leader in the AAP after LS 2014. It would herald better things for Indian politics. In the US/Australia/etc you will never find a party that is anti-national like Congress. They may have differing ideas for governing but essentially they are both the same parties, India needs this.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

*Sallu : Modi needn't say sorry for riots. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> I know. I wish people like Sanya became a leader in the AAP after LS 2014. It would herald better things for Indian politics. In the US/Australia/etc you will never find a party that is anti-national like Congress. They may have differing ideas for governing but essentially they are both the same parties, India needs this.



It's not about being nationalist/anti nationalist etc ........Its about making false socialist dreams of utopian society and then luring the middle class which don't read anything .

Stability is the BASIC NECESSITY to progress .....check USA/Canada /Progressive countries ..The more stable politically your country is .........the more you will prosper and the more you have social benefits .

BTW what you're saying is not possible since AAP is a lefto marxist party and you cannot change the basic idea of party or else it will end .......like bjp cannot remove the tag of a hindutva party

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Puchtoon said:


> It's not about being nationalist/anti nationalist etc ........Its about making false socialist dreams of utopian society and then luring the middle class which don't read anything .
> 
> Stability is the BASIC NECESSITY to progress .....check USA/Canada /Progressive countries ..The more stable politically your country is .........the more you will prosper and the more you have social benefits .
> 
> BTW what you're saying is not possible since AAP is a lefto marxist party and you cannot change the basic idea of party or else it will end .......like bjp cannot remove the tag of a hindutva party



Fair enough.

I feel that AK has traipsed along a lot of well meaning folk into the AAP who fell for the anti-corruption drive from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Anyways They don't matter much ....donations are goin down supports is going down because people are now understanding that they cannot even run a small city state like delhi and can do just Hungama


They don't bother BJP is a huge way like the media pretends so I'am happy .
*
People should concentrate on BJP and modiji ,Baki bekar he modi hi is bar he *:|

BJP eyes pre-poll ties with Ajsu, weighs seat stakes: 

http://www.telegraphindia.com/1140119/jsp/jharkhand/story_17840020.jsp

*OPINION POLL NEWS*

From Tomorrow CSDS and CNNIBN News tracker will start and Cvoter will show its Results for Loksabha on 23'rd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

*Modi unveils vision of ‘brand India’ with host of promises*






Slamming UPA policies, Narendra Modi on Sunday unveiled his vision for the country ahead of Lok Sabha election promising to develop *100 smart cities and set up IITs, IIMs and AIIMS in every state while projecting India as a brand worldwide*.
*From checking price rise and inflation, controlling poverty, ensuring security for women and empowering the poor to developing bullet trains and creating improved health infrastructure to focus on wellness*, the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate unleashed a host of promises that the BJP would fulfil if it came to power.

To fight inflation, Mr. Modi suggested setting up of a “*Price Stabilisation Fund*” to help the common man neutralise the effect of rising prices and said the BJP’s priority would be to provide a real-time databank for agricultural produce with the use of modern technology.

Wanting to build “brand India” to compete in the globalised world, he said it would focus on *5-Ts -- talent, tradition, tourism, trade and technology.*

Taking up Atal Bihari Vajpayee’s favourite project of interlinking the rivers, Modi promised to fulfil the unfinished dream of the former Prime Minister.

On party veteran L.K. Advani’s pet project of *bringing back the country’s blackmoney stashed abroad*, for which the former Deputy Prime Minister had launched a nation-wide campaign in the form of a yatra, the Gujarat Chief Minister said he will fulfil his dream and utilise the money for the welfare of the poor. “If need be, we will amend the law and also set up a task force for bringing back the money.”
*He also promised setting up of a national agriculture market and said BJP will deal sternly with black marketeers by setting up special courts to deal with cases related to them and to provide time-bound punishment.*

The BJP leader also suggested strengthening the education sector and centres of excellence and focus on skill development to help empower the youth of the country.
*“Once BJP comes to power, it will stop price rise and provide employment opportunities to youth craving for jobs in the country,” he said.*

Mr. Modi said he will try to protect the federal structure, which the Congress-led UPA failed to do, and will not act as a “big brother” to states.

“We assure to change the situation -- not being a big brother or small brother, but both will take the nation forward together.... The Prime Minister and all Chief Ministers will be a team which will take the nation forward,” he said.

Touting the good governance model that he promised to bring in if voted to power, Mr. Modi highlighted the seven colours of the rainbow -- which denote India’s culture, agriculture, women force, natural resources (water, land and forests and environment), youth power, democracy and knowledge.

Mr. Modi also promised a democracy which is participative and not just representative.

Keywords: BJP National Council meeting, Narendra Modi, brand India vision, Lok Sabha polls 2014, BJP prime ministerial candidate
Modi unveils vision of ‘brand India’ with host of promises - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

I was hopeful of JVM joining hands with BJP in Jharkhand. But local leaders are very adamant on going alone. A bad decision in my opinion. But who knows. JVM might be subsumed into BJP after election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Namo Brigade in Kochi Kerala...*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jha

@Nair saab .. any news about Vijaykanth joining hands with BJP..? Vaiko seems to be sure of alliance..

*MDMK chief likely to pilot Narendra Modi rath in Tamil Nadu*




> MDMK leader Vaiko has donned the role of chief campaigner for the BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi in [URL='http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/topic/Tamil-Nadu']Tamil Nadu





> . Or so the banners put up at a wedding hall in Tirunelveli district lead us to believe.
> 
> Parodying the Mahabharata story of Lord Krishna assuming the role of Arjuna's charioteer during the Kurukshetra war, the banners depicted Vaiko as the charioteer of BJP PM candidate and Modi resplendent in period battle costume as the Pandava prince with his bow and arrows in the Great War called the Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> The wedding ceremony proved one more thing - Vaiko won't waste any opportunity to campaign for the Gujarat strongman as he made good use of a few minutes he got after blessing the couple to bring home to the guests why Modi mattered. He said, "There is a Modi wave across the country. The Gujarat CM will become the Prime Minister of India. Muslim and Christian communities have been living peacefully under Modi's rule."
> 
> A well known orator, Vaiko warned the Congress for their 'bad' remarks on Modi. "I will teach a lesson to the Congress during my election campaign," he said.
> 
> He added, "There will be a massive change at the national level after the elections. The results will ensure Tamil Eelam, the well being and livelihood of Tamils and their culture. The Congress would be thrown out of power."


[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> @Nair saab .. any news about Vijaykanth joining hands with BJP..? Vaiko seems to be sure of alliance..
> *MDMK chief likely to pilot Narendra Modi rath in Tamil Nadu*


This Vaiko is a Bloody LTTE terrorist ... He is opportunist ... Apart from that he is a Anti Nuke protest Supporter and a CPI supporter... I dont BJP to align with such people ... we should go with Jaya ... she is the only person who supported MODIji during 2002 riots... 

Although he gives good speeches ... I am against such hardcore Tamil Nationalist ...

If we go with MDMK we can never get support of Jayalalitha... 

Vijay Kumar??? i have no information about that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> This Vaiko is a Bloody LTTE terrorist ... He is opportunist ... Apart from that he is a Anti Nuke protest Supporter and a CPI supporter... I dont BJP to align with such people ... we should go with Jaya ... she is the only person who supported MODIji during 2002 riots...
> 
> Although he gives good speeches ... I am against such hardcore Tamil Nationalist ...
> 
> If we go with MDMK we can never get support of Jayalalitha...
> 
> Vijay Kumar??? i have no information about that



Jaya is not showing any signs of alliance. AIADMK+BJP would have been unbeatable in TN. But AIADMK seems to be very confident of winning 30+ on its own.

I was talking about DMDK .. Capt. Vijaykanth. The current opposition party in TN. There were talks of BJP+DMDK alliance. But DMK seems to be assured of DMDK now a days. something is not adding up as DMDM allied with AIADMK in assembly elections to defeat DMK. Maybe BJP local leaders have screwed up once again.

On a side note, with Tharoor surely facing the heat of recent development and BJP's increasing popularity, any chance of Cong-Mani forming alliance with BJP..? A 3rd force is needed in Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> This Vaiko is a Bloody LTTE terrorist ... He is opportunist ... Apart from that he is a Anti Nuke protest Supporter and a CPI supporter... I dont BJP to align with such people ... we should go with Jaya ... she is the only person who supported MODIji during 2002 riots...
> 
> Although he gives good speeches ... I am against such hardcore Tamil Nationalist ...
> 
> If we go with MDMK we can never get support of Jayalalitha...
> 
> Vijay Kumar??? i have no information about that



True.. It would make sense to go with Jaya. It's either DMK or AIADMK in TN. Atleast you are assured of support of around 20 to 25 seats. There is a lot of internal tussle going on between two brothers within DMK . So.. I think it would be beneficial for BJP to go with AIADMK. & Amma has a good rapport with Modi, which might help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> Jaya is not showing any signs of alliance. AIADMK+BJP would have been unbeatable in TN. But AIADMK seems to be very confident of winning 30+ on its own.
> 
> I was talking about DMDK .. Capt. Vijaykanth. The current opposition party in TN. There were talks of BJP+DMDK alliance. But DMK seems to be assured of DMDK now a days. something is not adding up as DMDM allied with AIADMK in assembly elections to defeat DMK. Maybe BJP local leaders have screwed up once again.
> 
> On a side note, with Tharoor surely facing the heat of recent development and BJP's increasing popularity, any chance of Cong-Mani forming alliance with BJP..? A 3rd force is needed in Kerala.


As of Now its better if we go alone in TN... anyways we wont win much seats there... at the most 1 or 2...

Jaya wont go for a Pre-poll alliance with BJP as she know she can single handedly win all most all the seats unlike SP in UP...

DMK or AIDMK either of them will join with BJP if MODIji gets the seats... but JAYA is much better then DMK ...
she is some what softcore Hindutva...

If BJP gets the number everyone would hurry to form alliance with BJP... But if BJP manages to atleast push congress to No.3 in vote tally in most seats ... then we would be able to see a new front in kerala in the next election...

It would be BJP + Some Christian parties + some small left parties = New alliance for next legislative election of Kerala...

All depends on how much BJP can polarize Hindu votes in Kerala in this election... if they Manage to bring Nairs and Ezhavas together then Christians would definitely join the Party ... at this point Nair votes are with Congress and Ezhavas and other OBC, ST votes are with Communist...

Congress Vote Bank = Nair's + Christians + Muslims ...

Communist Vote bank = Ezavas + OBC, ST + (Christian and Nair Votes some time swings here who ever gets the most win the election)

But Muslim vote always goes for Muslim League and Congress...

Currently Nair's are the only people who Support BJP the most... and most people martyred from BJP and RSS side are also Nair's ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

It might sound kind of stupid but I expected Modi to announce his resignation from Gujarat Chief Ministership today in press conference. Which I think he should asap and fully concentrate on upcoming lok sabha elections.


----------



## Nair saab

Android said:


> It might sound kind of stupid but I expected Modi to announce his resignation from Gujarat Chief Ministership today in press conference. Which I think he should asap and fully concentrate on upcoming lok sabha elections.


No he shouldn't... Thats a Gift kept waiting for Amith Shah when manages to get as much as he can in UP...

If By chance BJP doesnt get as many seats as expected and for alliance sake they put Sushma or Jaitley as PM... then we want Namo back in Gujarat waiting for the next election to be PM...

We want only him to be the PM... no one other catches the minds of Hindu Nationalists Youth as much as he does...
we want BJP for long innings in center 20 years atleast ... 

Only then can the mission 2030 of Rama Rajya come true...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Star Wars said:


> DAAAaaai!! ............ Nyaan Malayali anne!!!



Evade nokiyalum oru malayalee .........pandaram edakan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nair saab said:


> This Vaiko is a Bloody LTTE terrorist ... He is opportunist ... Apart from that he is a Anti Nuke protest Supporter and a CPI supporter... I dont BJP to align with such people ... we should go with Jaya ... she is the only person who supported MODIji during 2002 riots...
> 
> Although he gives good speeches ... I am against such hardcore Tamil Nationalist ...
> 
> If we go with MDMK we can never get support of Jayalalitha...
> 
> Vijay Kumar??? i have no information about that




Doesnt matter, it all boils down to how many seats he gets us. 1 or 2 seats he wont have much importance.



Android said:


> It might sound kind of stupid but I expected Modi to announce his resignation from Gujarat Chief Ministership today in press conference. Which I think he should asap and fully concentrate on upcoming lok sabha elections.



Nope he shouldn't. He wud anyways after becoming the PM.

Till then he needs to focus on GJ. He needs to sweep or atleast win over 99% of seats in his home state.

He has full administration in place in GJ. He has many subordinates who are trained well in administration and can handle the state when Modi is away. 

Not a problem buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> anganeyaano?oru kannadakaaran Kannada mathrame samsaarikathollenu kuruppettanodu aaraa paranjathu??nannaayittu Tamil samsaarikunna lakshakanakinu Kannadakaarundu.ariyaamo???ippa chettanu enne kurichulla thettidhaaranakalellaam poornamaayum maariyennu pratheekshikunnu



You even know malayalam . That is pretty impressive . 

Only Telugu seems missing . Do you know telugu too ??

As for the Tamil speaking kannadiga , that was a joke ....


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> No he shouldn't... Thats a Gift kept waiting for Amith Shah when manages to get as much as he can in UP...
> 
> If By chance BJP doesnt get as many seats as expected and for alliance sake they put Sushma or Jaitley as PM... then we want Namo back in Gujarat waiting for the next election to be PM...
> 
> We want only him to be the PM... no one other catches the minds of Hindu Nationalists Youth as much as he does...
> we want BJP for long innings in center 20 years atleast ...
> 
> Only then can the mission 2030 of Rama Rajya come true...




Not amitshah ... anandiben is more likely


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> Not amitshah ... anandiben is more likely


According to some information Amit Shah would be the new CM... He is as much capable as MODIji... what may it be... But BJP wont ever let Gujarat loose from its hands...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

BJP will score impressive LS win in TN’

An opinion poll by a popular Tamil weekly has found that the BJP-led alliance would score impressive win in Tamil Nadu in the coming Lok Sabha elections. A survey held by Junior Vikatan, a popular Tamil weekly (circulation: more than 2 lakh) published by the House of Vikatan, says that 40.88 per cent of people it interviewed said that they would vote for the BJP-led alliance in Tamil Nadu.

A team of 90 reporters assisted by student reporters hired from journalism schools fanned out to all the 39 Lok Sabha constituencies in the State and interviewed 9,174 people which included 3,402 women. The questionnaire featuring the names and addresses of the participants were analysed by the in-house election specialists of Junior Vikatan including group editor R Kannan.

While 3,750 persons preferred the BJP-led alliance (40.88 per cent), 2,083 persons (22.7 per cent) made it known that they preferred the AIADMK-led alliance. The DMK front was endorsed by 1997 persons which comes to 21.7 per cent. Only 937 people (10.2 per cent) said they would vote for the Congress.

Interestingly, BJP’s Narendra Modi was voted as the next Prime Minister of the country by 4,448 persons (48.49 per cent). While the name of Rahul Gandhi was endorsed by 1,434 persons (15.63per cent), Jayalalithaa, the AIADMK leader, got the backing of 1144 persons (12.47 per cent). Manmohan Singh finished a poor fifth with just 662 persons voting for him. 

The survey threw out some interesting findings, the most important being how the Tamil Nadu people view the proposed BJP-led alliance which include the PMK, the DMDK and the MDMK. A majority of the participants (3782, 41.23 per cent) termed the alliance as contradictory in nature. Only 28.9 per cent (2,586) felt it would be strong in nature while 2,806 (30.5 per cent) termed it as an effective alliance against the Congress.

In what could be a snub to DMK leader M Karunanidhi, the participants in the opinion poll described DMK’s declaration that it would not align with the Congress as opportunism. A record number of 4,829 participants (52.6 per cent) described Karunanidhi’s declaration that the DMK would not align with the Congress as opportunism while 2880 people termed it as the right move. The poll has brought more worries for the Karunanidhi family. In stark contrast to the past, 35.56 per cemt (3262 persons) said the DMK is isolated in this election. Though 31.5 per cent (2892 persons) did not agree with this view, the next Lok Sabha election could turn out to be the most crucial for the DMK.

Even as discussions are on for forging an alliance between the DMK and the DMDK of the actor-turned politician Vijayakant, 3,779 persons (41.19 per cent) described the move as opportunistic and 3,401 (37.08 per cent) forecasting that people would not accept such an alliance.

P Thiruma Velan, editor, Junior Vikatan, said the poll was held as professionally as any other opinion poll. “In an opinion poll held by us in January 2013 to find out the acceptability of Narendra Modi as the country’s Prime Minister, 58 per cent participants voted for him. This was much before the BJP announced him as the prime ministerial candidate,” Velan told The Pioneer.

Junior Vikatan is a political and social weekly brought out by Vikatan Group, the publishers of the 87-year-old Ananda Vikatan (a household name in Tamil Nadu) weekly.

‘BJP will score impressive LS win in TN’

எந்தக் கூட்டணி ஜெயிக்கும்... அடுத்த பிரதமர் யார்? - ஜூனியர் விகடன் - 2014-01-19

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Nair saab said:


> According to some information Amit Shah would be the new CM... He is as much capable as MODIji... what may it be... But BJP wont ever let Gujarat loose from its hands...


 If i am not wrong Amit Shah has been barred by Supreme Court from going to Gujarat


----------



## Nair saab

Android said:


> If i am not wrong Amit Shah has been barred by Supreme Court from going to Gujarat


U know once the Government changes what what will be the conclusion of CBI investigation... A clean chit...

Even if Congress investigates nothing would come out of it... it would be like challenging the IB itself...


----------



## Android

Nair saab said:


> U know once the Government changes what what will be the conclusion of CBI investigation... A clean chit...
> 
> Even if Congress investigates nothing would come out of it... it would be like challenging the IB itself...



Its not CBI its supreme court which has barred him from returning to Gujarat


----------



## Nair saab

Android said:


> Its not CBI its supreme court which has barred him from returning to Gujarat


Yes But till the CBI completes the investigation...
U know how many Days will this investigation continue once BJP comes to power and how many days would it take to file a closure report ...


----------



## Jason bourne

Arvindji twitter per subah kahete he dharne pe mat aana sirf minister hi dharna karenge 26th jan ki vajah se or aab tv pe pure desh se logo ko ane ko kah raha he kamina


----------



## JanjaWeed

Looks like AAP is trying to gain lost popularity ground with this new shenanigans. Congress is helping AAP in its cause by hyping the tension.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like AAP is trying to gain lost popularity ground with this new shenanigans. Congress is helping AAP in its cause by hyping the tension.



They will only loose popularity with this Drama.... 11 people died of Cold , 4 metro stations closed....he cares for his lost ego only

Ulta haath sai chapat marne ka man kar raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Delhi police should Lathi charge them and chase them away for creating such a Rackus in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Idiot Kumar Vishvas seems to have talked something disgusting about Nurses from Kerala ..its making news here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> anganeyaano?oru kannadakaaran Kannada mathrame samsaarikathollenu kuruppettanodu aaraa paranjathu??nannaayittu Tamil samsaarikunna lakshakanakinu Kannadakaarundu.ariyaamo???ippa chettanu enne kurichulla thettidhaaranakalellaam poornamaayum maariyennu pratheekshikunnu











How did you learn bro? Impressive


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

*Before CNN IBN Here are the numbers for Today's CSDS POLL (Voteshare)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425225385865773056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425226497490575360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425225060983382016

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Is Modi turning Kerala politics upside down?*



Is the tide turning for BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi in the state that it is least expected to? The endorsement of the BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate by clerics of two big churches in Kerala is prompting speculation over how well the BJP could do in the state in 2014. In a week, Modi has received the stamp of approval from two churches in Kerala, institutions that traditionally don't endorse the BJP in any way. "Followers of the Jacobite faction in Kerala do not have any problems with Modi. We also have believers in Gujarat. They too don’t have any difficulties with Modi. In fact, they applaud his developmental efforts," Thomas Mar Timotheos, metropolitan of the Kottayam diocese of the church, was quoted as saying in a Telegraph report.

Firstpost Politics Inroads into Kerala? Church head says no problems with Modi as PM by FP Politics Jan 3, 2014 #BJP #Congress #India #Jacobite #Kerala #Narendra Modi #PoliticalPlay inShare0 53 CommentsEmailPrint Is the tide turning for BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi in the state that it is least expected to? The endorsement of the BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate by clerics of two big churches in Kerala is prompting speculation over how well the BJP could do in the state in 2014. In a week, Modi has received the stamp of approval from two churches in Kerala, institutions that traditionally don't endorse the BJP in any way. "Followers of the Jacobite faction in Kerala do not have any problems with Modi. We also have believers in Gujarat. They too don’t have any difficulties with Modi. In fact, they applaud his developmental efforts," Thomas Mar Timotheos, metropolitan of the Kottayam diocese of the church, was quoted as saying in a Telegraph report. Support from unexpected quarters for Modi? PTI image Support from unexpected quarters for Modi? PTI image The Hindu reported that the head of the church had endorsed the need for a strong willed Prime Minister and added that there was "a general feeling" that the BJP would come to power in 2014. Earlier the Gujarat chief minister had received a stamp of approval from Malankara Orthodox Syrian Church Baselios Mar Thoma Paulose II, but the religious leader subsequently withdrew his statement. The churches of Kerala, though apolitical, have traditionally provided a voter base for the Congress. The endorsement of the priests needn't make a major difference for Modi in a state that has traditionally never given the BJP a single representative in Parliament. If anything it could result in the Congress wooing them more aggressively, which they wouldn't complain about either. With the BJP evidently going all out to woo even churches for support for its Prime Ministerial candidate, it remains to be seen if endorsements will translate into any votes for the party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> *Before CNN IBN Here are the numbers for Today's CSDS POLL (Voteshare)*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425225385865773056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425226497490575360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425225060983382016



Buddy, what r these figures? Lok sabha seats?


----------



## Puchtoon

CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy, what r these figures? Lok sabha seats?


Voteshare Loksabha From Today's CSDS poll which will be showed on 8pm CNNIBN IBN7


----------



## Guynextdoor2

CorporateAffairs said:


> AAPCong will be demolished in 2014 Lok sabha elections. People will teach them a lesson. We are already seeing how dangerous it is to elect a party like AAPCong.
> 
> AAPCong was expected to stop Modi/BJP. but now they'll ensure BJP will get absolute majority.
> 
> 4 more months, just wait and watch. AAPCong is all television and no vision. They've been barking on small cars, flats, BUT WHERE IS THE GOVERNANCE formula??
> 
> People are watching.




Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> Voteshare Loksabha From Today's CSDS poll which will be showed on 8pm CNNIBN IBN7



Up, Bihar, MH plz.

3 more months, hoping for the best


----------



## Android

AAP should be banned for trying to disrupt Republic Day celebrations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

CorporateAffairs said:


> Up, Bihar, MH plz.


AAJ keval WB orrisa Jharkhand ka he ,CSDS CNNIBN ainse hi poll dikhata he ,ye numbers kisi ne leak kiye hen,UP BIHAR will be on other days.

23rd ko cvoter ka poll ayega 

*Two Independent Lok Sabha members join BJP ahead of polls *

NEW DELHI: BJP got a shot in the arm today with two sitting Independent members of the Lok Sabha from Bihar- Putul Kumari and Om Prakash Yadav, joining the party ahead of the general elections. 

Putul Kumari, who became MP from Banka constituency in November, 2010 after her husband and sitting MP Digvijay Singh expired- joined the BJP in the presence of party president Rajnath Singh. 

Another first time MP- Om Prakash Yadav who represents Siwan in the Lok Sabha also joined the BJP.After its alliance with JD(U) broke in Bihar, BJP has been engaged in strengthening its cadre and presence in the state. 

With BJP's prospects arguably on the rise, political leaders from various states have sent overtures to the party to join it ahead of the Lok Sabha elections. The party is likely to induct some more leaders in the coming days, sources said. Welcoming the two MPs to the BJP, Rajnath Singh said people are unhappy with the Congress and want a change of government. 

"Congress has also accepted the fact that it will lose the Lok Sabha elections. As I said at our party conclave, Congress will indulge in all kinds of activities in its bid to prevent BJP from coming to power," Singh said. He claimed that BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is the most popular leader in the country today.

Read more at:
Two Independent Lok Sabha members join BJP ahead of polls - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Two Independent Lok Sabha MPs join BJP

Two sitting Independent members of the Lok Sabha from Bihar Putul Kumari and Om Prakash Yadav joined the BJP on Monday ahead of the General Elections.

Ms. Kumari who became a Member of Parliament from Banka constituency in November, 2010 after her husband and sitting MP Digvijay Singh passed on joined the BJP in the presence of party president Rajnath Singh.

Another first time MP -- Om Prakash Yadav who represents Siwan in the Lok Sabha -- also joined the BJP.

Post its split from alliance partner JD(U) in Bihar, the BJP has been working to strengthen its cadres in the state.

Welcoming the two MPs into the party fold Mr. Singh said people are unhappywith the Congress and want a change of government.

"Congress has also accepted the fact that it will lose the Lok Sabha elections. As I said at our party conclave, Congress will indulge in all kinds of activities in its bid to prevent BJP from coming to power."

Two Independent MPs join BJP - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

So TMC needs BJP in Bengal and BJP needs BJP in Odisha. Interesting. Very Interesting..

BJP + AJSU seems to be doing well in Jharkhand. Would have been better if JVM had also joined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

jha said:


> So TMC needs BJP in Bengal and BJP needs BJP in Odisha. Interesting. Very Interesting..
> 
> BJP + AJSU seems to be doing well in Jharkhand. Would have been better if JVM had also joined.


 what about bihar just today 2 independent LS MPs joined BJP looks like Nitish made a terrible mistake


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> *Before CNN IBN Here are the numbers for Today's CSDS POLL (Voteshare)*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425225385865773056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425226497490575360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425225060983382016



Bhai how to open this links


----------



## Roybot

jha said:


> So TMC needs BJP in Bengal and BJP needs BJP in Odisha. Interesting. Very Interesting..
> 
> BJP + AJSU seems to be doing well in Jharkhand. Would have been better if JVM had also joined.



I just can't see TMC and BJP working together, nor do I want them to. Not to forget TMC relies heavily on Muslim votebank. 

BJP+BJD alliance is quite possible.



Jason bourne said:


> Bhai how to open this links




Its a tweet, not a web link. You can just click on the time+date when it was posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai how to open this links


What to open in these? These are Twitter posts ,Just click on the *date* to see the post and replies on that .


----------



## jha

Android said:


> what about bihar just today 2 independent LS MPs joined BJP looks like Nitish made a terrible mistake



These two were set for BJP from the day JD-U broke the alliance. In fact former MP from Banka Prof. Digvijay Singh had won the election defeating Nitish's candidate. His wife won after he died in London.
Nitish was wooing her to join JD-U for long but she didnt.

BJP is set to win >15 in Bihar. BJP is trying for a clean sweep in Jharkhand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

It's AAP vs BAAP: Bharatiya Aam Aadmi Party seeks Somnath Bharti's resignation : North, News - India Today

Now there is a BAAP?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> What to open in these? These are Twitter posts ,Just click on the *date* to see the post and replies on that .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 13773



Laissez-faire (FCBtheChamps) on Twitter


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 13773



Maybe Because of browser you are facing problems ,Anyways here is Screenshot


*Voteshare LS CSDS POLL EXCLUSICE BEFORE BROADCAST DEFENCEPK*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

अटल जी,मोदी जी, पप्पु गांधि,दाउद भी AAP में सामेल होने का कथित कौभांड...
AAP के आधे से ज्यादा सदस्य फेक है...
ये देखीए AAP का मेम्बरशीप अभीयान की हकीकत...

मोदी और राहुल गांधी ने आम आदमी पार्टी जॉइन की! - Navbharat Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Puchtoon said:


> *Before CNN IBN Here are the numbers for Today's CSDS POLL (Voteshare)*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425225385865773056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425226497490575360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425225060983382016



14% votes in Bengal ,Very impressive ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Rumour : kumar biswas to quit AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jason bourne said:


> Rumour : kumar biswas to quit AAP


guess what he is thinking of joining INC


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=741414675871607





Rahul Gandhi copied Bilawal bhutto's speech in AICC meet



Jason bourne said:


> Rumour : kumar biswas to quit AAP



any source to the roumer ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Star Wars said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=741414675871607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul Gandhi copied Bilawal bhutto's speech in AICC meet
> 
> 
> 
> any source to the roumer ?


where is rahul in that ??????


----------



## Star Wars

New coming in there was violence before Sunanda's death...local news in Kerala



GURU DUTT said:


> where is rahul in that ??????



there is no Rahul , but look at Rahul's AICC speech and BIlawal's speech..you will see the same patern

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Star Wars said:


> New coming in there was violence before Sunanda's death...local news in Kerala
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Rahul , but look at Rahul's AICC speech and BIlawal's speech..you will see the same patern


post a link bro Thanks 

havent seen pappus speech


----------



## Star Wars

GURU DUTT said:


> post a link bro Thanks
> 
> havent seen pappus speech








Sunanda has about a dozen wounds in her body , also local news saying she cannot die of drug over dose... Violance was there before she died...All over local news here....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Rumour : kumar biswas to quit AAP



This is very interesting rumor.


----------



## Soumitra

Bane V/s Kejriwal - The Dark Knight Rises

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> New coming in there was violence before Sunanda's death...local news in Kerala



News is on asianet and other channels ,this is turning to a serious issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

IMO, AAP is following the all publicity is good publicity mode of thought.

They want their name to be spread out into all corners of the nation. Their latest drama is a pretty darn good way of doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

guess what would happen if supreme court of india summon somnath bharti for hearing..AAP will then protest against the supreme court of india also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

blast............... BJP could win 16-24 in bihar as per CNN-IBN & CSDS poll  i surprised at my own state figure ODISHA BJP toll go up to 4 seats.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jiki said:


> blast............... BJP could win 16-24 in bihar as per CNN-IBN & CSDS poll  i surprised at my own state figure ODISHA BJP toll go up to 4 seats.......




Bjp will get more then 30 seats in bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

jiki said:


> blast............... BJP could win 16-24 in bihar as per CNN-IBN & CSDS poll  i surprised at my own state figure ODISHA BJP toll go up to 4 seats.......



BJP can win around 20-25 seats. BJP local unit is working well but they should push a little harder.
Odisha is a disappointment in poll but my interaction with local people shows that people are willing to vote for BJD in assembly and BJP in Centre. Modi is gaining ground and its left for local BJP unit to tactically woe voter by " Vote for BJD in assembly and BJP in Delhi ". They can win more than that.

Jharkhand can be clean swept if Sudesh Mahto can be brought into BJP's fold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

CNN IBN is So So ANTI BJP/MODI that even if BJP is getting LANDSLIDE VS they think its this and that,old hindutva etc etc #*SHAME*

Overall *BJP is Between 180-190 SEATS* In this poll as some csds guy told today While its good to be noted that the survey was conducted between *5-15 January* were Mainstream media was getting *verbal orgasm for AAP* So i think *BJP can get 5-10 seats more *by end of elections which it maybe losing to AAP in Delhi in those days 

BJP is on the way to get 200 YEPPPY !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Voters all over the country Hoshiyar ho jao, Padhe Likhe to Dilliwale bhi the


----------



## Puchtoon

Modi has not Done a single Rally in Northeast,WB,Orrisa and Many other Areas ,Still BJP is Gaining .


BJP Just Requires 4-5% Swing in Orrisa and then it can get 5-9 Seats.
WB VS will be only valuable in case of Alliance.
In Bihar if it can give 2-4 seats to smaller caste parties 30 seats are achievable for NDA .

Wait for coming months ,it can get HUGE !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @thekiranbedi's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425312871673647104
Shame on ashutosh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Check out @thekiranbedi's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425312871673647104
> Shame on ashutosh



Its good that AAP is revealing its true colour so early. People like Ashutosh are very soon going to be Jobless as chance of winning him from Delhi is slim.

I hope AAP continues its Dharna for many more days. More this drama is stretched, better will be for people to understand that anarchy is not the solution for bad governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

I am 100% sure BJP can get 25-28 seats... But if Congress doesnt form an alliance with RJD the it would be a Four way fight in Bihar ...

JDU Vs RJD+LJP Vs Congress Vs BJP...

Then Minority Vote bank would be Split and BJP can end up at nearly 30-32 

Everything is seems going well for BJP... Hope they go on an all out campaign and end getting 250 seats...



Jason bourne said:


> Check out @thekiranbedi's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425312871673647104
> Shame on ashutosh


U know that time Siddharnath Singh of BJP replied that " the way Ashoutosh used to conduct debate in his news channel before being Joining AAP I always suspected he is Pro-AAP" ...


----------



## Nair saab

AAP Exposed Lying again , again , again and again...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Nair saab said:


> AAP Exposed Lying again , again , again and again...




They indeed are anarchist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Whoever coined this quote "I was born intelligent but education ruined me" foresaw AAPtards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

guys i have the lost the whole plot in the last month or so.
can u give me a few online links to news channels related to election news,which i can follow regularly.


----------



## Nair saab

*Breaking News ...*

New weapon for BJP against NDTV and Chidambaram money laundering worth 5,500 crores...


Big news tomorrow on channels ...






@JanjaWeed @jha @kurup @Marxist @Android @Roybot @Puchtoon 





​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

Ayush said:


> guys i have the lost the whole plot in the last month or so.
> can u give me a few online links to news channels related to election news,which i can follow regularly.



don't bother...nobody's has got any clue..its too messed up



jha said:


> Its good that AAP is revealing its true colour so early. People like Ashutosh are very soon going to be Jobless as chance of winning him from Delhi is slim.
> 
> I hope AAP continues its Dharna for many more days. More this drama is stretched, better will be for people to understand that anarchy is not the solution for bad governance.



HE cannot manage Delhi...Kejrival is looking for an excuse to resign...its getting too much for him...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

I feel by involving MLAs in grassroots disputes and vigilantism, AAP wants to prove that it is indeed a Party with a difference. They will continue with such drama right upto the elections to remain fresh in public memory.

Their brand of politics is sure to find many more supporters, but I'm out of this. I have too much respect for the democratic institutions created by our Republic to see it all broken down by a bunch of 'good-intentioned' anarchists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indischer said:


> I feel by involving MLAs in grassroots disputes and vigilantism, AAP wants to prove that it is indeed a Party with a difference. They will continue with such drama right upto the elections to remain fresh in public memory.
> 
> Their brand of politics is sure to find many more supporters, but I'm out of this. I have too much respect for the democratic institutions created by our Republic to see it all broken down by a bunch of 'good-intentioned' anarchists.



Exactly, people are idiots. Many will fall for his symbolistic, anarchistic bullshit. Twitteratti are posting pictures of AK sleeping on the ground next to his car. He doesn't sleep in the car for the sake of symbolism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

kbd-raaf said:


> Exactly, people are idiots. Many will fall for his symbolistic, anarchistic bullshit. Twitteratti are posting pictures of AK sleeping on the ground next to his car. He doesn't sleep in the car for the sake of symbolism.



Right upto the day that they assumed Office and announced a slew of welfare measures, I really thought although their approach was unconventional, their intentions were genuine. The developments since then leave me in no doubt that they're opportunists who're in this for the same reason as everyone else. What's worse, they're trying to change the system itself to suit their needs. The last time that happened, it was called 'The Emergency'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> *Breaking News ...*
> 
> New weapon for BJP against NDTV and Chidambaram money laundering worth 5,500 crores...
> 
> 
> Big news tomorrow on channels ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @jha @kurup @Marxist @Android @Roybot @Puchtoon
> 
> 
> This is explosive... Mind Blowing... Will News channels show this..?
> 
> Who uploaded this video..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Roybot

Nair saab said:


> *Breaking News ...*
> 
> New weapon for BJP against NDTV and Chidambaram money laundering worth 5,500 crores...
> 
> 
> Big news tomorrow on channels ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @jha @kurup @Marxist @Android @Roybot @Puchtoon
> ​




NDTV sends defamation notice to 'activist' Madhu Kishwar | NDTV.com
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

judging from all the chaos created by AAP in Delhi today no one will believe they were actually dreaming of becoming a National Party just a day ago


----------



## Puchtoon

Android said:


> judging from all the chaos created by AAP in Delhi today no one will believe they were actually dreaming of becoming a National Party just a day ago



They have to be on TV,TV is rozi roti else donations start Dropping on AAP Website

Their Formula: PUBLICITY is PUBLICITY ,Good or Bad .

From 5-10 Days donations started dropping heavily due to public exposure of 'great' work and chaos ,From today they are back on track slightly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Roybot said:


> NDTV sends defamation notice to 'activist' Madhu Kishwar | NDTV.com
> ​



This was bound to happen before it hit the national media. It will be interesting to see if any channel even dares to mention this in passing. The officer and his lawyer sounded very convincing but NDTV also has put up a Court's decision in the link.

This will be a very interesting case if there is any truth in officer's claim. Next few weeks are going to very very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> AAP Exposed Lying again , again , again and again...



AAP has lost it. They are becoming too arrogant, abusive, ill mannered, rude & obnoxious. This is not the kind of character people voted for. Before state elections AAP was seen as aam, helpless, decent & well mannered log fighting for a honest cause. But now that they tasted power... their real character is coming out. People are not going to like this... That Anna effect is gone now. AAP will be brought down to earth within no time...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Looks like Congress's shrewd move to counter Modi with Kajriwal is going to backfire badly. Infact this will only better Modi's chances. People who were sitting in the fence will now make up their mind for Modi.. an anarchist is the last thing country wants!


----------



## Prometheus

Modi / BJP lovers along with Congressies ..........are very quick to critize a newly formed party made by mostly non-politians .............

these lovers should atleast consider a thing that if this party fails .......nothing ........means nothing will ever stand up against the politians

and thats what poiltians wants.

good luck to u guys in destroying the nation more.........

on lighter note .............. fear of a year old party united the BJP and congress lovers........
i wish we see more of it in future

to the united india.................even if is from fear of a party.....xD

a question to modi lovers.......

modi cries about dynasty in politics ,........


and what about his allies....
here is a example....

Cheif Minister - Parkash badal

dy cm - Sukhbir badal ( his son)

Cabinet minister - bikram majithiya ( brother in law of sukhbir )

Member of parliament - harsimrat badal (wife of sukhbir)



fun fact - Bikram majitiya is accused of drug smuggling

about lal bati culture-

any guesses how many vehiles and security personals Badals use at tax payers expense/

hint - along parkash badal uses double the vehiles used by indian prime minister


----------



## Kaniska

Strange....BJP is expected to gain 25% of the vote share in Odisha...I am not sure why BJP central leadership is not trying to bring forward a good committed leadership cadre in Odisha.....My state is a very much a solid base for BJP to become powerful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> Modi / BJP lovers along with Congressies ..........are very quick to critize a newly formed party made by mostly non-politians .............
> 
> these lovers should atleast consider a thing that if this party fails .......nothing ........means nothing will ever stand up against the politians
> 
> and thats what poiltians wants.
> 
> good luck to u guys in destroying the nation more.........
> 
> on lighter note .............. fear of a year old party united the BJP and congress lovers........
> i wish we see more of it in future
> 
> to the united india.................even if is from fear of a party.....xD
> 
> a question to modi lovers.......
> 
> modi cries about dynasty in politics ,........
> 
> 
> and what about his allies....
> here is a example....
> 
> Cheif Minister - Parkash badal
> 
> dy cm - Sukhbir badal ( his son)
> 
> Cabinet minister - bikram majithiya ( brother in law of sukhbir )
> 
> Member of parliament - harsimrat badal (wife of sukhbir)
> 
> 
> 
> fun fact - Bikram majitiya is accused of drug smuggling
> 
> about lal bati culture-
> 
> any guesses how many vehiles and security personals Badals use at tax payers expense/
> 
> hint - along parkash badal uses double the vehiles used by indian prime minister



We supported AAP until we realised they were nothing but a bunch of anti national scum...
I would rather support a currupt party than a party who has naxalites , terrorist sympathizers and a party who backs a law minister who is involved in molesting and humiliating foriegn nationals. but i guess AAP supporters are blind and deaf when truth comes into play ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## typoerror

Prometheus said:


> Modi / BJP lovers along with Congressies ..........are very quick to critize a newly formed party made by mostly non-politians .............
> 
> these lovers should atleast consider a thing that if this party fails .......nothing ........means nothing will ever stand up against the politians
> 
> and thats what poiltians wants.
> 
> good luck to u guys in destroying the nation more.........
> 
> on lighter note .............. fear of a year old party united the BJP and congress lovers........
> i wish we see more of it in future
> 
> to the united india.................even if is from fear of a party.....xD
> 
> a question to modi lovers.......
> 
> modi cries about dynasty in politics ,........
> 
> 
> and what about his allies....
> here is a example....
> 
> Cheif Minister - Parkash badal
> 
> dy cm - Sukhbir badal ( his son)
> 
> Cabinet minister - bikram majithiya ( brother in law of sukhbir )
> 
> Member of parliament - harsimrat badal (wife of sukhbir)
> 
> 
> 
> fun fact - Bikram majitiya is accused of drug smuggling
> 
> about lal bati culture-
> 
> any guesses how many vehiles and security personals Badals use at tax payers expense/
> 
> hint - along parkash badal uses double the vehiles used by indian prime minister




Ok since you put it so eloquently, let me ask you to state your thoughts on AAP ideas concerning Kashmir, Naxals, Nuclear Energy etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

typoerror said:


> Ok since you put it so eloquently, let me ask you to state your thoughts on AAP ideas concerning Kashmir, Naxals, Nuclear Energy etc..



don't bother..you will never get an answer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Kumar Vishwas mocking Kerala nurses .*

@Nair saab , @nair , @Ravi Nair

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Android said:


> AAP should be banned for trying to disrupt Republic Day celebrations




Bastar***** Arvind Kejriwal, the self claimed Anarchist has reduced India to a Egypt, Syria, and a Lebonan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP has lost it. They are becoming too arrogant, abusive, ill mannered, rude & obnoxious. This is not the kind of character people voted for. Before state elections AAP was seen as aam, helpless, decent & well mannered log fighting for a honest cause. But now that they tasted power... their real character is coming out. People are not going to like this... That Anna effect is gone now. AAP will be brought down to earth within no time...




It's beyond stupid. The CM *"Krazywall" *& his law minister _"*Somewhat Nutty"*_ are actually defending an action that is as racist as it gets. If residents of any locality had demanded similar action against an _"minority" _on the basis that they were supposedly involved in terrorism or smuggling etc, would these same chaps be as eager to lead a mob?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

AAPCong protest, Fight for toilets, Arvind Kejriwal's minister, somath Bharti uses women's washroom 

Women wait outside till he comes out 

Earlier he went into so called ladies hostel, now washroom, looks like these guys are worst than sex maniacs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

guys lets make it top trends ..

*#PCwedsNDTV * trending*...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> *Kumar Vishwas mocking Kerala nurses .*
> 
> @Nair saab , @nair , @Ravi Nair




Who is this _Imbecile?

Is he from AAP?

But then again they have already set a precedent didn't they?

First they came for the Africans?

Then they came for the Keralites..

Then they came for....

@kurup why am I not surprised he actually insulted Kerala women because they are dark?

F$$k Him, F$$k this party, and most of all F$$k the Mango people who were gullible enough to vote for this party of hooligans
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> Who is this _Imbecile?_



A retarded AAP politician . He will be contesting against Rahul Gandhi in Amethi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> A retarded AAP politician . He will be contesting against Rahul Gandhi in Amethi .




Oh he has a good chance then.

No wonder our country is as it is, we are racist to our own people.


----------



## typoerror

kurup said:


> A retarded AAP politician . He will be contesting against Rahul Gandhi in Amethi .



What was BJP's vote share in Amethi the last two Lok Sabha elections? Who is BJP fielding there this time?

When retard faces off retard, the vote split could result in a BJP win.


----------



## kurup

typoerror said:


> What was BJP's vote share in Amethi the last two Lok Sabha elections? Who is BJP fielding there this time?
> 
> When retard faces off retard, the vote split could result in a BJP win.



9.40% in 2004 and 5.81% in 2009 .

Contestant for 2014 elections has not been decided yet .

Congress is too strong in Amethi . In 2009 , Rahul got 71.78% vote .



Ravi Nair said:


> I thought Amethi is a congress stronghold



Yes . It is a congress bastion .


----------



## Chronos

typoerror said:


> What was BJP's vote share in Amethi the last two Lok Sabha elections? Who is BJP fielding there this time?
> 
> When retard faces off retard, the vote split could result in a BJP win.



I thought Amethi is a congress stronghold


----------



## Chronos

@kurup To be fair, Malayalais can be racist too, very.

But that doesn't excuse this idiot's tirade.

This video made me pissed off for some reason.


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> @kurup To be fair, Malayalais can be racist too, very.
> 
> But that doesn't excuse this idiot's tirade.
> 
> This video made me pissed off for some reason.



Individuals being racist is one thing but the politician from the 'only' honest party being a racist is another .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@kurup, is there a full video I can watch so that I am not raging out of context?


----------



## typoerror

kurup said:


> 9.40% in 2004 and 5.81% in 2009 .
> 
> Contestant for 2014 elections has not been decided yet .
> 
> Congress is too strong in Amethi . In 2009 , Rahul got *71.78%* vote .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes . It is a congress bastion .



Well, it seems to be the most retarded constituency as well. Looks like they will be very optimally represented irrespective of which of the two win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Actually I had a great hope for AAP. I thought that It will push congress to Third position like Delhi and we shall get rid of congress for ever. After Killing Congress AAP will kill itself. I am disappointed now. AAP is killing itself before it kill congress.


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> @kurup, is there a full video I can watch so that I am not raging out of context?



Nope , you are in full contest .

AAP's Cochin office vandalised, Kumar Vishwas' effigy burnt over racist remarks on Kerala nurses | NDTV.com

I have not seen the full video but there was a transcript of the full poem .

Let me dig it out .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> nothing impressive,its my mother tongue..



You are a mallu ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> You are a mallu ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

kurup said:


> Individuals being racist is one thing but the politician from the 'only' honest party being a racist is another .




Even if you excuse this behavior as being of another life _(pre AAP)_, there is something upsetting about the party this gentleman belongs to behaving the way it does with Africans as evidenced a couple of days ago. The same colour obsession?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

@Ravi Nair :

Manorama News



Bang Galore said:


> Even if you excuse this behavior as being of another life, there is something upsetting about the party this gentleman belongs to behaving the way it does with Africans as evidenced a couple of days ago. The same colour obsession?



Look at him . He does not have much to boast about colour .

He is just another opportunist who have jumped to AAP to reach the top as fast as possible .

Only problem is his past is coming back to bite his bottom .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> @Ravi Nair :
> 
> Manorama News



See, I just learnt that he did a stand up comedy thing. This might have been a case of a bad joke.

Racist? possibly.

I think effigy burning and vandalizing is just going too far.

That's what I think.

What he said is politically incorrect and should be replied with humor of our own, not with violence



Bang Galore said:


> Even if you excuse this behavior as being of another life _(pre AAP)_, there is something upsetting about the party this gentleman belongs to behaving the way it does with Africans as evidenced a couple of days ago. *The same colour obsession?*



That's the only thing that worries me.

But isn't he being racist to himself.

@Bang Galore The question I want to ask is, Does the problem lie with Politicians, or with the Aam Admi?

It was the colony that incited xenophobic attack on those Ugandan nationals.


----------



## Bang Galore

kurup said:


> @Ravi Nair :
> 
> Manorama News
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him . He does not have much to boast about colour .
> 
> He is just another opportunist who have jumped to AAP to reach the top as fast as possible .
> 
> Only problem is his past is coming back to bite his bottom .




This colour argument has been taken too far in any case. There are some dark S.Indians & some fair ones, the same with the N.Indians but on average, there is no great difference in the colour of the people of UP & MP and most S.Indians. There is unfortunately nothing particular about this guy alone in AAP, they all seem to behave like monkeys. If Kejriwal himself is on dharna in support of his minister's racist behaviour, there is nothing much that can be said about anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Bang Galore said:


> Even if you excuse this behavior as being of another life _(pre AAP)_, there is something upsetting about the party this gentleman belongs to behaving the way it does with Africans as evidenced a couple of days ago. The same colour obsession?



You edited the post .

In that case , the problem is in hurry of increasing their members , AAP is giving membership to anybody without having a proper check of their background .

Although checking everybody is impossible atleast the background check of leaders should be done .

Somnath Bharti and Vishwas looks like classic case of nutjobs .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> This colour argument has been taken too far in any case. There are some dark S.Indians & some fair ones, the same with the N.Indians but on average, there is no great difference in the colour of the people of UP & MP and most S.Indians. There is unfortunately nothing particular about this guy alone in AAP, they all seem to behave like monkeys. If Kejriwal himself is on dharna in support of his minister's racist behaviour, there is nothing much that can be said about anyone else.



Even then, what's wrong with being dark?

One of the comments in Times of India stated this

'Why would anyone assault African Women? That means they are lower than animals LOL'

That says a lot really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> @Bang Galore The question I want to ask is, Does the problem lie with Politicians, or with the Aam Admi?
> 
> It was the colony that incited xenophobic attack on those Ugandan nationals.



It lies clearly with the AAP politicians. The _"aam admi" _are always filled with biases, that is a given. That is also why we have a constitution to protect everyone & the law to fall back on. As I said, would the AAP ministers be as eager if some people were labelling members of a minority group as terrorists or some such. Would a _"raid" t_hen be acceptable?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> See, I just learnt that he did a stand up comedy thing. This might have been a case of a bad joke.
> 
> Racist? possibly.
> 
> I think effigy burning and vandalizing is just going too far.



I don't think that he is innocent as you portray .

The incidents in last few days show that there is something inherently wrong with AAP .



> That's what I think.
> 
> What he said is politically incorrect and should be replied with humor of our own, not with violence



Will work in an ideal society but not in India .


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bang Galore said:


> It lies clearly with the AAP politicians. The _"aam admi" _are always filled with biases, that is a given. That is also why we have a constitution to protect everyone & the law to fall back on. As I said, would the AAP ministers be as eager if some people were labelling members of a minority group as terrorists or some such. Would a _"raid" t_hen be acceptable?


I applaud your statement. That is the best whitewashing of racism I have ever come across. Its a compliment. 
btw - minority group you meant Jains?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> Even then, what's wrong with being dark?
> 
> One of the comments in Times of India stated this
> 
> 'Why would anyone assault African Women? That means they are lower than animals LOL'
> 
> That says a lot really.




Seriously? You read those comments? That's crazy territory.

As far as being dark, it's a cultural obsession. No point in looking at it logically. We just shouldn't have ministers & agents of the state indulging in open racist behaviour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Modi / BJP lovers along with Congressies ..........are very quick to critize a newly formed party made by mostly non-politians .............


Beside criticizing other Parties you haven't said what exactly AAP is promising. Don't be a groupie. How can you trust a man who took an Oath to uphold the constitution of India is out there on the street breaking it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

SarthakGanguly said:


> I applaud your statement. That is the best whitewashing of racism I have ever come across. Its a compliment.
> btw - minority group you meant Jains?




Yup, Jains it is _(after all AAP claimed that they have a minority minister - a Jain & now the union cabinet too thinks they are a clear minority)_, those chaps really look like a terrorist lot.......

As for whitewashing racism, I have long accepted that Indians are among the most racist people on earth. Just don't want the law to follow the lowest common denominator principle,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> Yup, Jains it is _(after all AAP claimed that they have a minority minister - a Jain & now the union cabinet too thinks they are a clear minority)_, those chaps really look like a terrorist lot.......
> 
> As for whitewashing racism,* I have long accepted that Indians are among the most racist people on earth. *Just don't want the law to follow the lowest common denominator principle,



Sad. But true.

Something to keep in mind when Indians drop the race card on the drop of a hat.



Bang Galore said:


> *Seriously? You read those comments? That's crazy territory.*
> 
> As far as being dark, it's a cultural obsession. No point in looking at it logically. We just shouldn't have ministers & agents of the state indulging in open racist behaviour.



Yush. It's like the Roman empire. Instead I read the mental violence to entertain.


----------



## INDIC

VeeraBahadur said:


>



Can you share the entire link, I want to know the projections in UP and South India.


----------



## HariPrasad

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> tera netha narendra modi bhe aek untouchable dalit community mein paida huwa hai.jaantha hai kya???fair arya shrest.




Modi is not from dalit family



jha said:


> @Nair saab .. any news about Vijaykanth joining hands with BJP..? Vaiko seems to be sure of alliance..
> *MDMK chief likely to pilot Narendra Modi rath in Tamil Nadu*



I would have liked Amma to Join with NAMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

INDIC said:


> Can you share the entire link, I want to know the projections in UP and South India.



They have published the results for all the states yet, am guessing 3-4 states every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Nair saab said:


> According to some information Amit Shah would be the new CM... He is as much capable as MODIji... what may it be... But BJP wont ever let Gujarat loose from its hands...




I want an RSS pracharak Like Modi to head Gujarat. None of Present Members are fit enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

INDIC said:


> Can you share the entire link, I want to know the projections in UP and South India.



Poll tracker: BJP wave in Bihar, J'khand; TMC, BJD lead in WB, Odisha

Only data of Jharkhand , Odisha , Assam , Bihar , WB has been released .

South India data will be released today evening .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Marxist said:


> BJP will score impressive LS win in TN’
> 
> An opinion poll by a popular Tamil weekly has found that the BJP-led alliance would score impressive win in Tamil Nadu in the coming Lok Sabha elections. A survey held by Junior Vikatan, a popular Tamil weekly (circulation: more than 2 lakh) published by the House of Vikatan, says that 40.88 per cent of people it interviewed said that they would vote for the BJP-led alliance in Tamil Nadu.
> 
> A team of 90 reporters assisted by student reporters hired from journalism schools fanned out to all the 39 Lok Sabha constituencies in the State and interviewed 9,174 people which included 3,402 women. The questionnaire featuring the names and addresses of the participants were analysed by the in-house election specialists of Junior Vikatan including group editor R Kannan.
> 
> While 3,750 persons preferred the BJP-led alliance (40.88 per cent), 2,083 persons (22.7 per cent) made it known that they preferred the AIADMK-led alliance. The DMK front was endorsed by 1997 persons which comes to 21.7 per cent. Only 937 people (10.2 per cent) said they would vote for the Congress.
> 
> Interestingly, BJP’s Narendra Modi was voted as the next Prime Minister of the country by 4,448 persons (48.49 per cent). While the name of Rahul Gandhi was endorsed by 1,434 persons (15.63per cent), Jayalalithaa, the AIADMK leader, got the backing of 1144 persons (12.47 per cent). Manmohan Singh finished a poor fifth with just 662 persons voting for him.
> 
> The survey threw out some interesting findings, the most important being how the Tamil Nadu people view the proposed BJP-led alliance which include the PMK, the DMDK and the MDMK. A majority of the participants (3782, 41.23 per cent) termed the alliance as contradictory in nature. Only 28.9 per cent (2,586) felt it would be strong in nature while 2,806 (30.5 per cent) termed it as an effective alliance against the Congress.
> 
> In what could be a snub to DMK leader M Karunanidhi, the participants in the opinion poll described DMK’s declaration that it would not align with the Congress as opportunism. A record number of 4,829 participants (52.6 per cent) described Karunanidhi’s declaration that the DMK would not align with the Congress as opportunism while 2880 people termed it as the right move. The poll has brought more worries for the Karunanidhi family. In stark contrast to the past, 35.56 per cemt (3262 persons) said the DMK is isolated in this election. Though 31.5 per cent (2892 persons) did not agree with this view, the next Lok Sabha election could turn out to be the most crucial for the DMK.
> 
> Even as discussions are on for forging an alliance between the DMK and the DMDK of the actor-turned politician Vijayakant, 3,779 persons (41.19 per cent) described the move as opportunistic and 3,401 (37.08 per cent) forecasting that people would not accept such an alliance.
> 
> P Thiruma Velan, editor, Junior Vikatan, said the poll was held as professionally as any other opinion poll. “In an opinion poll held by us in January 2013 to find out the acceptability of Narendra Modi as the country’s Prime Minister, 58 per cent participants voted for him. This was much before the BJP announced him as the prime ministerial candidate,” Velan told The Pioneer.
> 
> Junior Vikatan is a political and social weekly brought out by Vikatan Group, the publishers of the 87-year-old Ananda Vikatan (a household name in Tamil Nadu) weekly.
> ‘BJP will score impressive LS win in TN’
> 
> எந்தக் கூட்டணி ஜெயிக்கும்... அடுத்த பிரதமர் யார்? - ஜூனியர் விகடன் - 2014-01-19




There is a reason. Lakhs of Tamils have sattled in gujarat and progressed. They have got a respect and love in Gujarat. This is there in Tamil people's Mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Nair saab said:


> AAP Exposed Lying again , again , again and again...








This should be highlighted more and the person responsible for this should be persecuted by both Indian and the Ugandan government. Forging document of a foreign government is a grave crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Moneycontrol.com >> Messageboard >> Stocks >> Infosys >> Do you agree with Murthy`s views?

Look at the comments on this article from the AAPtards.

I'm going to start agreeing with the Chinese here when they say our average IQ is 84. Look at these idiots



> how much money did murthy got from bjp to spoil the image of aap??



Idiot, AAP is spoiling the image of AAP. Mr Murthy is incredibly wealthy.



> Narayana Murthy: Use the technology of the 2014, use the business models of 2014, use the globalisation principles of 2014, leverage the power of FDI, leverage the power of technology based modern corporation throughout the world etc.
> 
> Globalisation made Indain rupee to 40 to 62 a dalloar, in these 15 years, whta it achived? China dumping all the garbages they made to india 10 Billon dollars a year and they purchase from India just one billion only. this the achivement of Globalisation.





> while lakhs of people & farmers are suffering for electricity.. software companies were provide cheap power.. and they use heavy A/c even if there is 1 person in a cabin..


----------



## VeeraBahadur

INDIC said:


> Can you share the entire link, I want to know the projections in UP and South India.



Yep Roybot is correct. Today there would be poll about south Indian states.


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> View attachment 13775
> 
> 
> View attachment 13776
> 
> 
> View attachment 13777




The seat Projection seems unrealistic. They projected 39% vote for BJP and 20% for JDU. They projected 16-24 seats for BJP and 7-13 for JDU. Now with half of the vote, they can not have half of seats. BJP must get at least 30 seats with 39% vote in this 4 party contest.


----------



## INDIC

HariPrasad said:


> The seat Projection seems unrealistic. They projected 39% vote for BJP and 20% for JDU. They projected 16-24 seats for BJP and 7-13 for JDU. Now with half of the vote, they can not have half of seats. BJP must get at least 30 seats with 39% vote in this 4 party contest.



There are many political parties in both states.


----------



## HariPrasad

INDIC said:


> There are many political parties in both states.




So in multiangular contest, if a party scores 39% vote, it will sweep in terms of seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

HariPrasad said:


> So in multiangular contest, if a party scores 39% vote, it will sweep in terms of seat.



You forget in Bihar Lalu, Nitish, Paswan, Congress, BJP. In Jharkhand same parties exists along with parties representing Adivasis.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Betrayal of hope: The 4 mistakes AAP, Kejriwal have made in Delhi*

The principal victim of the lawless protest underway in Delhi is not India’s first civil society government, but the hope of millions of Indians because that is what propelled Arvind Kejriwal to leadership and power. Today, right in front of their eyes, this great Indian hope is dying down quickly - perhaps the biggest let down since the death of similar hope and excitement that VP Singh evoked more than two decades ago. The triumph and failure of heart over reason. VP Singh rose to power on Bofors, an euphemism for big ticket corruption, but never delivered on his promise while Kejriwal’s dream run was driven by his larger tirade against the same malady. VP Singh seemed to have shown India the possibility of an alternative, but ended up being an anti-Congress substitute, while Kejriwal boldly declared that he was the alternative to not just the Congress but the BJP as well. It took about a year for VP Singh to fail; but Kejriwal looks set for a more rapid failure, notwithstanding the fact that the political circumstances are certainly different.

As in the case of VP Singh, people have been too eager and kind to Kejriwal, but what he has failed to realise is that they are also perceptive, demanding and more importantly, unforgiving. They don’t distinguish between his inability to practice the diabolical art of politics, which the Congress and BJP are adept at, and his inability to translate the civiil society ideas of democratic governance into everyday administration. Irrespective of the circumstances, failure to delver is still failure. For the time being, he is an administrative failure and the street drama is a cover up. In hindsight, the AAP storyline was set for failure the moment it fell for the Congress’s design of concealing its electoral debacle with fake humility. For the Congress, that was the only way to divert attention from its monumental loss. By offering AAP unconditional support, even when nobody asked them to, the Congress hid the terrible wounds of defeat and extracted some reflected glory from the AAP. Resisting this temptation was AAP’s number one mistake. This was an event co-created by the Congress and the media and the AAP should have had the strategic sense to resist it because it was not in their plan of things. 

The moment they succumbed to somebody else’s plan, they were on the wrong path. Mistake number two was their inability to adapt to the changed plan. They should have taken time to train their legislators and potential ministerial candidates on the skills of administration that’s in in line with their philosophy of inclusive governance. If sovereign nations (e.g. Maldives, East Timor) can seek external support for drafting constitutions and even development planning, why can't a set of greenhorns with incredible responsibility to live up to their promise seek help? It’s really surprising that the party, which claimed to have had extensive consultations in drafting their policy documents, failed to train their key leaders and legislators in the art of governance and administration. Indoctrination without the means for implementation is a recipe for disaster. Mistake number three is its obsession with self-righteousness. Right from day one at the office, the party made horrible mistakes, mostly out of inexperience and eagerness to create impact, which played out as recklessness. Unprepared, new to administration and overzealous to look different, they still didn’t have a plan to build the ship as they sailed. They fell into every trap set by the Congress, the BJP and the media. Making popular executive decisions too soon, instead of taking steps for system reforms and strengthening, are stupid short cuts. Sting operations to fix corruption in an over populated country and belittling oneself by fighting with the police in public is madness. More than a month into the office, Kejriwal is yet to unveil any step for systemic changes. Mistake number four is the worst - the plain trickery of concealing its failure with its only tool to succeed - namely agitation. This is a moral failure and no worse than the politics of mainstream parties that the AAP wanted to take on. And what it doesn’t realise is that this failure will also mark the beginning of their end unless it changes course fast. It’s still not too late. The AAP should realise that playing to somebody else’s script is drawing it to dangerous depths. Kejriwal should step back, take a break from the media and seek help. Break down the big ideas of democratic and inclusive governance that the AAP professed into implementable tasks. A tiny city-state of around 18 million people is as big as Australia to govern. As I had written earlier, hope is the most potent weapon against hopelessness and the path to transformation and results. This is a maxim that permeated from the organisational leadership training in the West to the development sector and civil society movements across the world in the last decade. Letting people down on this unselfish desire is nothing but treachery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dharna all night
Dharna all night
Shinde police bula lega
Shinde police bula lega 
Par jhaadu yuhi chaalegi...
Chalaate raho ... Jhaadu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

CPI-M allies with Narendra Modi manch : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

#AAPDrama is trending worlwide on twitter.

These dickwads are making India look like a flimsy democracy a la Arab Spring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

U turns of chacha Arvind Khujliwal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Prometheus said:


> Modi / BJP lovers along with Congressies ..........are very quick to critize a newly formed party made by mostly non-politians .............
> these lovers should atleast consider a thing that if this party fails .......nothing ........means nothing will ever stand up against the politians and thats what poiltians wants.



What about abusing women, mobpolitics, anarchy, dictatorship, ideocracy, cheating people in the name of SMS and refrerundum, taking congress support to form govt. speaker post etc?



Prometheus said:


> good luck to u guys in destroying the nation more.........



This MF*** Arvind has reduced India to a Egypt, Syria and a lebonan!



Prometheus said:


> on lighter note .............. fear of a year old party united the BJP and congress lovers........i wish we see more of it in future



You leader is already sleeping with sonia gandhi and the congress?



Prometheus said:


> a question to modi lovers.......
> 
> modi cries about dynasty in politics ,........and what about his allies....



A few morons cannot take modi on corruption or governanace and hence tale up useless issues like this and his allies!



Prometheus said:


> about lal bati culture-
> 
> any guesses how many vehiles and security personals Badals use at tax payers expense/
> 
> hint - along parkash badal uses double the vehiles used by indian prime minister



Brainwashed aaptards, dont even know, Goa BJP CM uses his two wheeler to to go to assembly. Stays in his own house, much much better than anarchist Kejriwal in governance.


Final word: Brainwashed AAP followes like you and jehadis have no difference!



kbd-raaf said:


> #AAPDrama is trending worlwide on twitter.
> 
> These dickwads are making India look like a flimsy democracy a la Arab Spring.



This MF*** Arvind has reduced India to a Egypt, Syria and a lebonan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

> SC to hear PIL against ongoing Kejriwal's dharna - The Hindu
> 
> The Supreme Court on Tuesday agreed to hear a PIL seeking action against Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal and Law Minister Somnath Bharti for resorting to “agitation and street fight” for removal of some police officials.
> 
> *A bench headed by Chief Justice P. Sathasivam posted the hearing to Friday, on the PIL filed by an advocate seeking arrest of Mr. Kejriwal and Mr. Bharti.*
> 
> The petitioner has alleged that they are *agitating in violation of law as they are holding constitutional posts and they cannot agitate on the streets against other constitutional authorities.*
> 
> The petition was mentioned before the *CJI’s bench for an urgent hearing*.
> 
> Advocate M.L. Sharma, in his petition, has alleged that the Chief Minister is “*trying to protect his Minister Bharti from investigation/prosecution*” in connection with an FIR filed by four foreign women alleging they were harassed by a group of persons who barged into their house at midnight on January 15-16 and assaulted them.
> 
> The FIR has been lodged on the direction of a Delhi court which passed the order on the plea of the four women — two Nigerian and two Ugandan nationals.
> 
> Mr. Kejriwal and his ministerial colleagues are sitting on a dharna outside Rail Bhavan since Monday, demanding action against the police officials who refused to raid an alleged drug and prostitution ring in South Delhi.
> 
> Keywords: PIL against Kejriwal, AAP regime, Delhi Police, AAP protests, Kejriwal-Delhi Police faceoff, Ugandan nationals, drug menace, BJP, racism, Rail Bhawan, AAP's dharna, Kejriwal-Centre standoff


Good Riddence ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

HariPrasad said:


> CPI-M allies with Narendra Modi manch : India, News - India Today



Now we know how @Marxist got changed ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

This @@ssholes have not more then 300-500 in numbers ...

They are constantly running from one media camera to another media camera for attention ...

Just remove the media for one day and put the camera in Jantar mantar... theseAnarchist , racist , Naxal , Anti-Nationals would move on there in 1 hour...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jason bourne

Effing poll about this dharana shows that 80% people is with kejju and just 20% against 

Kya ho rahahe :×


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Jason bourne said:


> Effing poll about this dharana shows that 80% people is with kejju and just 20% against
> 
> Kya ho rahahe :×



Which poll ?? Is it Delhi based or India based .


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> Effing poll about this dharana shows that 80% people is with kejju and just 20% against
> 
> Kya ho rahahe :×


most AAPtards are sending SMS like crazy ... BJP supporters are sitting and enjoying the Drama they want to see the AAP ruining their own reputation ...

Even congress is acting some what like in suport of AAP... Khujiwala is insisting that he wont allow 26 Jan functions to take place ...


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Nair saab said:


> most AAPtards are sending SMS like crazy ... BJP supporters are sitting and enjoying the Drama they want to see the AAP ruining their own reputation ...
> 
> Even congress is acting some what like in suport of AAP... Khujiwala is insisting that he wont allow 26 Jan functions to take place ...



BJP's ex Delhi chief Vijay Goel has been arrested along with his 250 supporters who were opposing AAP Dharna.


----------



## nair

Nair saab said:


> most AAPtards are sending SMS like crazy ... BJP supporters are sitting and enjoying the Drama they want to see the AAP ruining their own reputation ...
> 
> Even congress is acting some what like in suport of AAP... Khujiwala is insisting that he wont allow 26 Jan functions to take place ...



Congress is playing smart....... they are ensuring that AAP loose support, they care a damn about delhi.... But delaying this dharna will make AAp loosing its support which it was gaining..... But will Congress get benefited??? I doubt......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

VeeraBahadur said:


> BJP's ex Delhi chief Vijay Goel has been arrested along with his 250 supporters who were opposing AAP Dharna.


See I told u the Congress is hand in gloves with AAP...

They want to give as much publicity to AAP to remove focus form BJP's vision document released 2 days ago in Modijis speech...

AAJ TAK channel should change their name to AAP TAK...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

AAP protest: in fight for toilets, Arvind Kejriwal's minister uses women's washroom | NDTV.com






"Law" Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

AAPtards pelted stones on Police after one of AAPtard was slapped by Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Effing poll about this dharana shows that 80% people is with kejju and just 20% against
> 
> Kya ho rahahe :×



Z news ka poll tho 80% aginst boll raha tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

The funny part is Almost all media is currently against AAP.... May be Head lines today is giving some kind of support,


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Congress is playing smart....... they are ensuring that AAP loose support, they care a damn about delhi.... But delaying this dharna will make AAp loosing its support which it was gaining..... But will Congress get benefited??? I doubt......



Congress has relaised that AAP is more taking into their votes than BJP votes..they are loosing their Urban votes to AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Roybot said:


> AAP protest: in fight for toilets, Arvind Kejriwal's minister uses women's washroom | NDTV.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Law" Minister



More like "lawless" minister .


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Congress has relaised that AAP is more taking into their votes than BJP votes..they are loosing their Urban votes to AAP




Could be.... Otherwise Ammachi is too too cunning to do something like this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

nair said:


> The funny part is Almost all media is currently against AAP.... May be Head lines today is giving some kind of support,



You sure about that .

Yesterday I was watching CNN-IBN election tracker and AAP was predicted to perform below par and still sardesai was hell bent on proving AAP to be the next big thing .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

kurup said:


> You sure about that .
> 
> Yesterday I was watching CNN-IBN election tracker and AAP was predicted to perform below par and still sardesai was hell bent on proving AAP to be the next big thing .



Public opinion doesn't change that easily and reflecting it in a survey will take further more time...... Let AAP continue this drama for 1 week and then do a survey after 10 days... all the story will be different (assuming that the survey is a genuine one)..... Btw one senior guy from IBN group has joined AAP and was royally screwed in Times Now.... he was getting taste of his own medicine....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Public opinion doesn't change that easily..... Let AAP continue this drama for 1 week and then do a survey after 10 days... all the story will be different..... Btw one senior guy from IBN group has joined AAP and was royally screwed in Times Now.... he was getting taste of his own medicine....



Lol...i saw..that guy got screwed by Arnab ... he started hurling abuses even at Kiran Bedi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

nair said:


> Public opinion doesn't change that easily and reflecting it in a survey will take further more time...... Let AAP continue this drama for 1 week and then do a survey after 10 days... all the story will be different (assuming that the survey is a genuine one)..... Btw one senior guy from IBN group has joined AAP and was royally screwed in Times Now.... he was getting taste of his own medicine....





Star Wars said:


> Lol...i saw..that guy got screwed by Arnab ... he started hurling abuses even at Kiran Bedi



Any video link ??


----------



## Star Wars

kurup said:


> Any video link ??



i saw it on TV...they may have it on the times now website or youtube


----------



## nair

kurup said:


> Any video link ??



It happened yesterday......Arnab was full swing.... He ask 10 question and poor fellow wasn't allowed to answer 1 question.... by that that he will ask another 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> #AAPDrama is trending worlwide on twitter.
> 
> These dickwads are making India look like a flimsy democracy a la Arab Spring.



He found out doing actual governance is tough job.

So he began to protest. Against himself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

kurup said:


> Any video link ??


The Newshour-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> Now we know how @Marxist got changed ......



This is in Kannur too

what the hell? 

@kurup what will Kaitheri Saha....

I mean Pinnarayi wil have to say about this?


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425578562423242752

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

MHA sets deadline to Kejriwal to end protest - Video | The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> This is in Kannur too
> 
> what the hell?
> 
> @kurup what will Kaitheri Saha....
> 
> I mean Pinnarayi wil have to say about this?



You mean kodiyeri .

All top leaders of Marxist are from kannur . Nothing of this sort will not happen without their approval .


----------



## Star Wars

till 23rd Jan , after that maza ayega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> You mean kodiyeri .
> 
> All top leaders of Marxist are from kannur . Nothing of this sort will not happen without their approval .



I never understood why Kannur had a problem with political violence.


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> I never understood why Kannur had a problem with political violence.



I too have no idea why ?? But I think strong Sangh Parivar presence compared to other districts .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425581822466994176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425581758579372032

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> I too have no idea why ?? But I think strong Sangh Parivar presence compared to other districts .





Pinnarayi has a facebook page he launched this year.

Thought the Internet was an imperialist invention


----------



## Puchtoon

Congress thinking of Withdrawing Support , Drama May reach its conclusion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Besharam Kamine ye sab ke sab



Puchtoon said:


> Congress thinking of Withdrawing Support , Drama May reach its conclusion



exactly what Keju wanted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> Pinnarayi has a facebook page he launched this year.
> 
> Thought the Internet was an imperialist invention



IIRC , His son works in US .

Anti-imperialism is for the masses only , not applicable to marxist leaders ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

AAP supporters Slap ABP Camera man ,Tries to tear apart Women journalist clothes and are throwing stones at delhi police .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Lathi charge happened...

let them sit on Dharna when place is handed over to army for republic day parade.... One flag march and you will see AAP members running away like little roaches from a pest cleaner



Puchtoon said:


> Congress thinking of Withdrawing Support , Drama May reach its conclusion



any link ?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

*KING OF CONTRADICTION *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Star Wars said:


> Lathi charge happened...
> 
> let them sit on Dharna when place is handed over to army for republic day parade.... One flag march and you will see AAP members running away like little roaches from a pest cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> any link ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425580390691008512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Where is guynextdoor haven't seen his posts lately

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> They have published the results for all the states yet, am guessing 3-4 states every day.




They are going to publish All india result in 5 days. It is southern states today.


----------



## Chronos

Puchtoon said:


> AAP supporters Slap ABP Camera man ,*Tries to tear apart Women *journalist clothes and are throwing stones at delhi police .



That's actually not funny.

Aren't these guys suppose to protect Women in Delhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Ravi Nair said:


> That's actually not funny.
> 
> Aren't these guys suppose to protect Women in Delhi?



"People get what they deserve"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Year: 2024

Arvind Kejriwal's ex-personal secretary pens a book - 
"How Not To Run a Political Movement"


----------



## kurup

Android said:


> Where is guynextdoor haven't seen his posts lately



He jumped from frying pan(_congress_) to fire(_AAP_) ..... 

You won't be seeing him anytime soon .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Policeman Bleeding after stone pelting from new saviors .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

typoerror said:


> Ok since you put it so eloquently, let me ask you to state your thoughts on AAP ideas concerning Kashmir, Naxals, Nuclear Energy etc..




if kashmir goes ......india is no more...........thats my take........prasant bhusan is a idiotic person who should have learned from the beating he got last time.

my state dont have a naxal problem ......so i cant properly express opinion on that .

nuclear energy ??? elaborate


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> if kashmir goes ......india is no more...........thats my take........prasant bhusan is a idiotic person who should have learned from the beating he got last time.
> 
> my state dont have a naxal problem ......so i cant properly express opinion on that .
> 
> nuclear energy ??? elaborate



AAP supports anti kundakalam power plant protest....Kejrival went to TN in 2012 but he got chased away like a cockraoch by jayalalitha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> We supported AAP until we realised they were nothing but a bunch of anti national scum...
> I would rather support a currupt party than a party who has naxalites , terrorist sympathizers and a party who backs a law minister who is involved in molesting and humiliating foriegn nationals. but i guess AAP supporters are blind and deaf when truth comes into play ...




yes i am blind ............BJP akalies have made me blind by there glorious rule in my state.

as far i can guess .......u were supporting aap as long as it didnt came in way SHRI NARINDER MODI >>>THE PM IN WAITING

its strange how u avioded answering any point raised by me on dynasty in modi partners and condition that punjab is suffeing but u were quick to personally attack me

whoes blind mate???


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Kejriwal mocks women by saying they should be half raped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> don't bother..you will never get an answer




got the answer???

i want to share a little history point with ya

during previous general elections.....................i saw many Advani lovers running wild on internet ............abusing everyone who didnt agreed with bjp and advani...........

but after the result of elections.....................those accounts just went dead.



Star Wars said:


> AAP supports anti kundakalam power plant protest....Kejrival went to TN in 2012 but he got chased away like a cockraoch by jayalalitha




jaylalitha is a scary lady and good leader.

as far i know on that issue............locals were against that nuclear plant .. How ever personally i feel after the the assurances given by President Kalam .......any kind of protest is unneccessary


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> yes i am blind ............BJP akalies have
> made me blind by there glorious rule in
> my state.



Punjab is said to be one of the richest and developed state in India is that wrong???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> Punjab is said to be one of the richest and developed state in India is that wrong???



well from past few years .............we are number 1 in drugs


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Dismiss AAP govt, impose president's rule, tweets Bedi Former IPS officer and India Against Corruption leader Kiran Bedi* today said there was no place for anarchy in democracy and the President should immediately dismiss the debutant AAP government in New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

kurup said:


> Now we know how @Marxist got changed ......



Namovichar munch is a BJP rebel group in kannur ,they are revolting against the district secretary there .....CPI(M) took this opportunity and allied with rebel group in protest against Kasthoorirangan report .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

Prometheus said:


> if kashmir goes ......india is no more...........thats my take........prasant bhusan is a idiotic person who should have learned from the beating he got last time.
> 
> my state dont have a naxal problem ......so i cant properly express opinion on that .
> 
> nuclear energy ??? elaborate



You represent the typical AAP supporter. Unaware of the nations needs and as gullible as a puppy. Whose fault is it that you dont know? Yours or mine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425614729973727233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425614958806585344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425615216663994369

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

typoerror said:


> You represent the typical AAP supporter. Unaware of the nations needs and as gullible as a puppy. Whose fault is it that you dont know? Yours or mine?




again ...........plz dont restore to personal attacks.

if u guys dont have any reasonable way to answer my points raised regarding dynasty politics in NDA and misrable condition of NDA ruled states..............plz dont comment

regards


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425615680843427840


----------



## typoerror

what personal attack? you yourself admitted to not knowing shite. what attack? If your location flag is correct, i am just releived that you wont be voting. stay there please.



Prometheus said:


> again ...........plz dont restore to personal attacks.
> 
> if u guys dont have any reasonable way to answer my points raised regarding dynasty politics in NDA and misrable condition of NDA ruled states..............plz dont comment
> 
> regards


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> yes i am blind ............BJP akalies have made me blind by there glorious rule in my state.
> 
> as far i can guess .......u were supporting aap as long as it didnt came in way SHRI NARINDER MODI >>>THE PM IN WAITING
> 
> its strange how u avioded answering any point raised by me on dynasty in modi partners and condition that punjab is suffeing but u were quick to personally attack me
> 
> whoes blind mate???



Not me...you are blind as usual...AAP is antinational , anrachaic and does not respect the country and the army one bit..
I do not support Kejrival anymore ... this idiot can't even handle Delhi, He made all sorts of tall promises and now he is unable to finish even one of them and we have AAP supporters blindly buying into the proaganda .. and he dreams of ruling India...

You bring in all anti national and naxalite elements into the party, make rascist comments , your own law minster molests african nationals along with AAP goons and we have folks like you giving them full backing... Hypocrisy


----------



## Prometheus

typoerror said:


> what personal attack? you yourself admitted to not knowing shite. what attack? If your location flag is correct, i am just releived that you wont be voting. stay there please.




hahaha.............oh i m voting.............so is my whole city ...............against akalies and against congress.......

so i guess u are saying that u have nothing to say about the points i raised??/

typical MODI BJP supporter...............i feel pitty for ya



Star Wars said:


> Not me...you are blind as usual...AAP is antinational , anrachaic and does not respect the country and the army one bit..
> I do not support Kejrival anymore ... this idiot can't even handle Delhi, He made all sorts of tall promises and now he is unable to finish even one of them and we have AAP supporters blindly buying into the proaganda .. and he dreams of ruling India...
> 
> You bring in all anti national and naxalite elements into the party, make rascist comments , your own law minster molests african nationals along with AAP goons and we have folks like you giving them full backing... Hypocrisy




i am still trying to find answer of dynasty politics of NdA and condition of NDA runs states in ur answer???

so i should stop looking for answer from u???

_________________________________________________________________________________________

You know what ???

BJP lovers wont have any answer regarding that ......................these lovers will just restore to personal attacks ..........call others blind etc ............but wont answer him ................because they cant answer..........lmao

i am sorry for u guys............


----------



## typoerror

please come back with a better reason than akkalis are dynastic to change my opinion on BJP. 




Prometheus said:


> hahaha.............oh i m voting.............so is my whole city ...............against akalies and against congress.......
> 
> so i guess u are saying that u have nothing to say about the points i raised??/
> 
> typical MODI BJP supporter...............i feel pitty for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am still trying to find answer of dynasty politics of NdA and condition of NDA runs states in ur answer???
> 
> so i should stop looking for answer from u???


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> i am still trying to find answer of dynasty politics of NdA and condition of NDA runs states in ur answer???
> 
> so i should stop looking for answer from u???



Why don't you people answer ? If a Chai wala can become a PM candidate in BJP isn't that good enough ? what more do you need ? BJP has some excellent leaders..

WHy don;t you AAP supporters ever answer questions raised...stop your BS about BJP and anser the questions asked

WHAT has Kejrival done for Delhi all this time other than giving U-turn on promises..as i said...blind people


----------



## Prometheus

typoerror said:


> please come back with a better reason than akkalis are dynastic to change my opinion on BJP.




I am not trying to change ur mind regarding ur political affliation ...................but dont stoop to a level of blindly abusing anyone just because u cant counter his point.

yeddurappa ---- my other point .............shinning corruption free bjp


----------



## Nair saab

AAP workers misbehave with ABP News correspondent, assault cameraman...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

@Prometheus so you still hates akalis?

how is your Kabaddi profession ,is it better than your Medical one


----------



## Nair saab

Prometheus said:


> I am not trying to change ur mind regarding ur political affliation ...................but dont stoop to a level of blindly abusing anyone just because u cant counter his point.
> 
> yeddurappa ---- my other point .............shinning corruption free bjp


Offcorse u should please Vote for the purest party in the world... AAP ...

And wait till ur house get raided by AAP minister suspecting your family for doing Drugs Trafficking and makes your wife to urinate on street ...


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Why don't you people answer ? If a Chai wala can become a PM candidate in BJP isn't that good enough ? what more do you need ? BJP has some excellent leaders..
> 
> WHy don;t you AAP supporters ever answer questions raised...stop your BS about BJP and anser the questions asked
> 
> WHAT has Kejrival done for Delhi all this time other than giving U-turn on promises..as i said...blind people




let the points set straight ................only MODI can become Prime minister or no one will become .

but just to make him PM ...........u should not ruin something different happening in the nation..............we saw 65 years of methods used by our beloved politians ..................let a guy who is not a politian and running just 20 days of govt via just a year old party a chance to prove himself.

is it too much to ask???

i watch media daily ................both bjp and congress are trying very hard to make a example of kejriwal so that no one ever dares to stand against politians again

and mind it ..............its true....................if it fails.....................politians wont give a damm .............no matter how many agiatations u will do.

I want Modi to be PM .

and what questions u raised that i didnt answered///


----------



## typoerror

Prometheus said:


> I am not trying to change ur mind regarding ur political affliation ...................but dont stoop to a level of blindly abusing anyone just because u cant counter his point.
> 
> yeddurappa ---- my other point .............shinning corruption free bjp



dude, when did I abuse you? It only reflects on your intellect when you put your hatred for akalis as the reason to vote for AAP. enjoy your naive existence.

yediyurappa was setup by congress and was given a spanking clean chit by the high court. wake up.


----------



## Prometheus

Marxist said:


> @Prometheus so you still hates akalis?
> 
> how is your Kabaddi profession ,is it better than your Medical one




hey marxy ...........how u doing bro??

i was very busy for a year.

life in medical field is difficult bro.

badals shall go from akali dal ...............and i will start loving them again like my grand dad......lol



Nair saab said:


> Offcorse u should please Vote for the purest party in the world... AAP ...
> 
> And wait till ur house get raided by AAP minister suspecting your family for doing Drugs Trafficking and makes your wife to urinate on street ...




hahahahaha................so thats ur reply?

well can u do one thing?

go online to any newspaper of punjab.....................u will get to know who is doing drug trafficking here

hint - NDA govt



typoerror said:


> dude, when did I abuse you? It only reflects on your intellect when you put your hatred for akalis as the reason to vote for AAP. enjoy your naive existence.
> 
> yediyurappa was setup by congress and was given a spanking clean chit by the high court. wake up.




Punjab wont survive long if the things went like this unchecked.............i am not voting congess no matter what.......can u provide any other alternative???

isnt in a democarcy we have the rite to choose best of all the candidates available???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> let the points set straight ................only MODI can become Prime minister or no one will become .



Only he has the experiance and the capabiily..AK can't even run Delhi and he wants to run India



> but just to make him PM ...........u should not ruin something different happening in the nation..............we saw 65 years of methods used by our beloved politians ..................let a guy who is not a politian and running just 20 days of govt via just a year old party a chance to prove himself.



Once in an year the armed forces get a chance to come on TV, get respected, get awards while rest of the year they have to face the brunt of bullets severd heads and idiot Human rights activists and you want to ruin that as well ?



> is it too much to ask???



You can't break the law to protect your rapist Vigilante law minister , AK is oding this to hide his incompetancy in running the Delhi govt. and take media attention from rebel AAP MLa's



> i watch media daily ................both bjp and congress are trying very hard to make a example of kejriwal so that no one ever dares to stand against politians again



You ally with COngress and then say congress and BJP are allied..HYpocrisy .. where did the 370 page report on Shiela go as claimed by AK before elections ? did it fly away on its own



> and mind it ..............its true....................if it fails.....................politians wont give a damm .............no matter how many agiatations u will do.



Politicians will if they are voted out



> I want Modi to be PM .



am glad




> and what questions u raised that i didnt answered///



Why no action is taken against the law minister for the vigilante justice forcing women to urinate in public and forcefully locking 4 other Forign nationals on a car..
Why is Kejrival not taking action against the law minster who has been indicted by high court for tampering with evidence ?


----------



## typoerror

Prometheus said:


> hey marxy ...........how u doing bro??
> 
> i was very busy for a year.
> 
> life in medical field is difficult bro.
> 
> badals shall go from akali dal ...............and i will start loving them again like my grand dad......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha................so thats ur reply?
> 
> well can u do one thing?
> 
> go online to any newspaper of punjab.....................u will get to know who is doing drug trafficking here
> 
> hint - NDA govt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab wont survive long if the things went like this unchecked.............i am not voting congess no matter what.......can u provide any other alternative???
> 
> *isnt in a democarcy we have the rite to choose best of all the candidates available???*



fortunately yes, and hence BJP will win.


----------



## Nair saab

Prometheus said:


> hey marxy ...........how u doing bro??
> 
> i was very busy for a year.
> 
> life in medical field is difficult bro.
> 
> badals shall go from akali dal ...............and i will start loving them again like my grand dad......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha................so thats ur reply?
> 
> well can u do one thing?
> 
> go online to any newspaper of punjab.....................u will get to know who is doing drug trafficking here
> 
> hint - NDA govt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab wont survive long if the things went like this unchecked.............i am not voting congess no matter what.......can u provide any other alternative???
> 
> isnt in a democarcy we have the rite to choose best of all the candidates available???


Now come on Confess to me that u where a Congressi Butt. hurt who jumped into AAP and got face kicked ...


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Only he has the experiance and the capabiily..AK can't even run Delhi and he wants to run India
> 
> 
> 
> Once in an year the armed forces get a chance to come on TV, get respected, get awards while rest of the year they have to face the brunt of bullets severd heads and idiot Human rights activists and you want to ruin that as well ?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't break the law to protect your rapist Vigilante law minister , AK is oding this to hide his incompetancy in running the Delhi govt. and take media attention from rebel AAP MLa's
> 
> 
> 
> You ally with COngress and then say congress and BJP are allied..HYpocrisy .. where did the 370 page report on Shiela go as claimed by AK before elections ? did it fly away on its own
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians will if they are voted out
> 
> 
> 
> am glad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why no action is taken against the law minister for the vigilante justice forcing women to urinate in public and forcefully locking 4 other Forign nationals on a car..
> Why is Kejrival not taking action against the law minster who has been indicted by high court for tampering with evidence ?




meh...........u still missed the dynasty in nda and drug cartel un by them.............how convinent ?

as i already told u ............only modi can and should become prime minister or no one will become .......from where does kejriwal came ?

kejriwal is not a politian ...........it will take time for him to understand the things ....how the stuff works.

for the love of god.....its not even a month since he made his govt...............and u want him to do everything in just one day??

eeerrrrrrr...............why u called his law minister a rapist ???? dont get carried away mate

about congress support in govt...................i saw the media where both bjp and congress were pushing them to make govt................and telling them that they are running from responsibility ...............and now when he made .............look what u saying.................its laughable bro.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Lol fellas;

Congress wants reservation in the private sector #FML

To reserve its votes, Congress plans private sector quotas - The Economic Times

These guys are just so out of touch. Just give up already.

Look at the comments from: Sonit, Naveen, Abheek, Priyank, Vinay, Bharti, all of them CongBots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Nair saab said:


> Now come on Confess to me that u where a Congressi Butt. hurt who jumped into AAP and got face kicked ...




again wats wong with u guys.....................cant we have a discussion where u guys dont restore to personal attacks???

read the comment u qouted .................my grand dad is a akali .................lol..................and my family has never voted congress ever since 1984


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> meh...........u still missed the dynasty in nda and drug cartel un by them.............how convinent ?



no i did not , nothing wrong with Dyniastic politics if they are capable , i have issue with Dynastic politcs if some idiots directly gets PM seat



> kejriwal is not a politian ...........it will take time for him to understand the things ....how the stuff works.



then he should have stayed in opposition



> or the love of god.....its not even a month since he made his govt...............and u want him to do everything in just one day??



He has worsened the situation of Delhi within just a month



> eeerrrrrrr...............why u called his law minister a rapist ???? dont get carried away mate



There is a molestation case filed against him by the African woman ... if you make some lady Urinate in public in front of male AAP gundas then you are worse than a rapist



> about congress support in govt...................i saw the media where both bjp and congress were pushing them to make govt................and telling them that they are running from responsibility ...............and now when he made .............look what u saying.................its laughable bro.



That's politics for you , and AAP fell right into their Trap , BJP knew big time they could not handle Delhi and they will loose support and this is happening just as predicted. Its AAP's responsibility to run the govt. not sit on Dharna for 10 days while getting payed with Public's tax money


----------



## Nair saab

Prometheus said:


> again wats wong with u guys.....................cant we have a discussion where u guys dont restore to personal attacks???
> 
> read the comment u qouted .................*my grand dad is a akali *.................lol..................and my family has never voted congress ever since 1984


LOL and Even my Grand Father Voted for AAP and was a AAPtard like u


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> no i did not , nothing wrong with Dyniastic politics if they are capable , i have issue with Dynastic politcs if some idiots directly gets PM seat
> 
> 
> 
> then he should have stayed in opposition
> 
> 
> 
> He has worsened the situation of Delhi within just a month
> 
> 
> 
> There is a molestation case filed against him by the African woman ... if you make some lady Urinate in public in front of male AAP gundas then you are worse than a rapist
> 
> 
> 
> That's politics for you , and AAP fell right into their Trap , BJP knew big time they could not handle Delhi and they will loose support and this is happening just as predicted. Its AAP's responsibility to run the govt. not sit on Dharna for 10 days while getting payed with Public's tax money






tell this to modi that u guys are ok with dynasty ....................even if dynasty is running drug cartel and gets cm post directly and all his family members gets cabinet

i would love to talk to u soon..................because sometimes laughter is needed in life


till then .............cya


----------



## Star Wars

Dharna cancelled!1 ??

Kejrival Ends Dharna after talking to Lt. Governer..

3 policemen sent on leave...What an Embarrassment ...AAP goons get theri way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

a quick comment .................this thread was supposed to be regarding modi and bjp.................y u modi lovers talking about kejriwal


----------



## Puchtoon

Prometheus said:


> a quick comment .................this thread was supposed to be regarding modi and bjp.................y u modi lovers talking about kejriwal


Eh.........because its the News?

Batman bharti will roam again on the streets to catch supposedly drug edict women

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Pehle bola Negociation nahi karega....ab negociate hi karna padha


----------



## Puchtoon

Acting Over ,PACKUP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP drama over. Congress gives in easily. They should have pulled the plug on AAP

Arvind Kejriwal calls off sit-in that gridlocked Delhi, shocked Centre | NDTV.com


----------



## Puchtoon

1965 war narrative of pakistan and today's Keju drama end are same .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Two cops suspended for what???


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Two cops suspended for what???



not suspended , paid leave.... Lt. governer became very clear they would not be suspended and would be kicked out of Delhi if the protest continued

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

Android said:


> Two cops suspended for what???


not suspended but on 3 days paid leave for halting night raider batman :|

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425614729973727233
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425614958806585344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425615216663994369



50% votes to OOmen chandi's UDF ??? I doubt the credibility of this survey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> 50% votes to OOmen chandi's UDF ??? I doubt the credibility of this survey



I don't doubt it actually.... he sits from 6 am to 11 pm Daily listening to people's grievances ... he could have that much support


----------



## Nair saab

#AAPquitsDrama ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

Marxist said:


> 50% votes to OOmen chandi's UDF ??? I doubt the credibility of this survey



Its nothing more than a reflection of mallu arrogance and stupidity that exists in 80% of us. Once indoctrinated into one of the two parties (and at a very young age compared to the rest of the country), it is impossible to ever change our opinion. Every election, the swing voters who constitute about 20% change loyalties every now and then. 
Its so pathetic that they cannot even think about the national scenario. Selfish and arrogant electorate. Hopeless situation in Kerala.


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> I don't doubt it actually.... he sits from 6 am to 11 pm Daily listening to people's grievances ... he could have that much support



What about solar scam ,Salim raj's cases do you think it wont have any political impact ?


----------



## Marxist

So as per IBN Congress-led UDF to win 12-18 seats, LDF 2-8 .....




Joke of the year ,even Chandi and Chenni wont belive this figure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

AAP Calls of the protest before Army comes in ... 

Cause they know ... 

Police phele samjhati haii , Fir marti haii...

Par Army wale Phele marte haii , fir Dobara firse marte haii ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

Marxist said:


> 50% votes to OOmen chandi's UDF ??? I doubt the credibility of this survey


But the numbers for Karnataka seem accurate enough. BJP's reputation indeed has taken a beating there.


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> What about solar scam ,Salim raj's cases do you think it wont have any political impact ?



It already does have...you can see increasing BJP support everywhere around here... everyone i ask supports BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> It already does have...you can see increasing BJP support everywhere around here... everyone i ask supports BJP



i am surprised to see this survey 18 seats for udf ,only 31% votes for LDF , just 2% increase in BJP votes ,and 21% keralites support RG as PM ,Modi's support is just 7% this far from realities ,no one with basic political knowledge about kerala wont believe this survey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425623686293385216


----------



## Star Wars

AAP is like the Aids Virus ..
They infect your system and spread like Virus
They attack your immune system(police and army)
Which allows the outside forces and diseases to infect your system and destroy it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

another AAP MLA rebels...

Capt. Gopinath : Minister should govern not sit on dharna.. , Law minster should be removed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Star Wars said:


> another AAP MLA rebels...
> 
> Capt. Gopinath : Minister should govern not sit on dharna.. , Law minster should be removed



He is not AAP MLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

VeeraBahadur said:


> He is not AAP MLA.



oh...stupid media ..form what i heard


----------



## ranjeet

I guess we are due for one more AAP Drama once the judicial inquiry finds Kerjiwal's lover boy Somnath Bharati guilty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I guess we are due for one more AAP Drama once the judicial inquiry finds Kerjiwal's lover boy Somnath Bharati guilty.



You will still have morons supporting them


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> You will still have morons supporting them


Well we don't have any dearth of them now do we.


----------



## Puchtoon

ranjeet said:


> Well we don't have any dearth of them now do we.


This Survey was conducted between 5-15January the media love and orgasm period ,Cvoter's survey is out on 23 so it will have roughly same results too but cvoter in February is the key


----------



## ranjeet

Puchtoon said:


> This Survey was conducted between 5-15January the media love and orgasm period ,Cvoter's survey is out on 23 so it will have roughly same results too but cvoter is February is the key


Kejriwal is an IIT pass out ... 
Bharti has also don't M.Sc from IIT 
WTF has IIT have been teaching

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal is an IIT pass out ...
> Bharti has also don't M.Sc from IIT
> WTF has IIT have been teaching


IIT is just skill level teaching ,it doesn't teach commonsense and world knowledge else many wouldn't have done suicide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Puchtoon said:


> IIT is just skill level teaching ,it doesn't teach commonsense and world knowledge else many wouldn't have done suicide


I wish these two also should have made a rope out of each others pubes and hung themselves from balls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal is an IIT pass out ...
> Bharti has also don't M.Sc from IIT
> WTF has IIT have been teaching



I am a useless kunt with an engineering degree from a cheapo college in karnataka. i had 3 iit cutlets working for me.

IIT does not imply intelligent. some make it through rote learning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Five things for India becoming a Semi developed nation in 20 years

1.Political,Policywise and Regional *Stability*
2.*Economic Progress* of one and all
3.Common Hindi *Identity*
4.*Motivational* teachings in schools
5.*Moral Teachings* and ending man women segregation from early days .

Share your ideas


----------



## ranjeet

Puchtoon said:


> Five things for India becoming a Semi developed nation in 20 years
> 
> 1.Political,Policywise and Regional *Stability*
> 2.*Economic Progress* of one and all
> 3.Common Hindi *Identity*
> 4.*Motivational* teachings in schools
> 5.*Moral Teachings* and ending man women segregation from early days .
> 
> Share your ideas


I don't agree with the 3rd point. A Common INDIAN identity that's what we need to promote not divisive language cr@p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

I suggest Kejrival next time take it a step further and do self immolation as a sign of protest....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

ranjeet said:


> I don't agree with the 3rd point. A Common INDIAN identity that's what we need to promote not divisive language cr@p


Its not about language Sir,If i had said hindu people would had problem because they treat the word as religion so hindi ,Indian keh lo,bhartiya ,jambu identity 

I'm for all good non fanatic identities to be included be it bulle shah or tamil saints

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I suggest Kejrival next time take it a step further and do self immolation as a sign of protest....


Petrol aam aadmi ke liye mehnga ho gaya hai ....


----------



## Nair saab

Z news is bashing AAP in and out...

AAP said they wont attend any debate in Z news...

Y is suddenly AAJ TAK suddenly so Pro-AAP...


----------



## Puchtoon

Nair saab said:


> Z news is bashing AAP in and out...
> 
> AAP said they wont attend any debate in Z news...
> 
> Y is suddenly AAJ TAK suddenly so Pro-AAP...



Zeenews IndiaTV pro Bjp
NDTV CNNIBN(7) News24 indianewsx Pro Cong and its proxies
Times now and AAJTAKindiatoday supari channels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Z news is bashing AAP in and out...
> 
> AAP said they wont attend any debate in Z news...
> 
> Y is suddenly AAJ TAK suddenly so Pro-AAP...




Every news except AAjtak is


----------



## VeeraBahadur

LOL ! When an actress fails to make an impact in bollywood, she does an item no. which cannot take her too far....same with AAP: Chetan Bhagat



Nair saab said:


> Z news is bashing AAP in and out...
> 
> AAP said they wont attend any debate in Z news...
> 
> Y is suddenly AAJ TAK suddenly so Pro-AAP...




As ,if CNN IBN was not enough.It seems generous donation from west is working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*LOL look Yo Yo Pappu Singh ...*


a Must listen one... Please share it on ur FB walls ...

I Laughed so hard after a Long time...
@JanjaWeed @IndoCarib @Marxist @Star Wars @kurup

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Indischer

Nair saab said:


> *LOL look Yo Yo Pappu Singh ...*
> 
> 
> a Must listen one... Please share it on ur FB walls ...
> 
> I Laughed so hard after a Long time...



ROFLMAO! _Humein Baara cylinderchahiye, humein baar cylinder chahiye_ -I fell down from my chair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## heisenberg

HariPrasad said:


> They are going to publish All india result in 5 days. It is southern states today.


why bjp messes up with election campaigning.can't they do full fledged campaigning in states like odisha,west bengal,kerala,assam etc..this is the best time for bjp to expand the party..do bjp lacks leaders or there are some other reasons or do we have to wait for another month or two when they will campaign here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Star Wars said:


> Every news except AAjtak is


*Media business in india DOESN'T have profit *,so their owners run different business and want favors to tilt to certain party ,mostly the party is governing one.

Media business is just to gain hold on public perception so that it can be used to gain profits elsewhere.

Only timesnewtwork make some profit in media ,baki sab ghate me and wrong maal going in like tehelka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## VeeraBahadur

See the extent to which AAPtards have fallen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

^^ What kind of an idiot is this Ritajit Chakraboty? He's an AAP-Turd....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

He can be arrested for threatening to kill someone ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Now for a change bit of Congress pol khol.

Sunanda's murder was painted as suicide but who will explain 12 -15 wounds on her body ??



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425685977311752192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

VeeraBahadur said:


> See the extent to which AAPtards have fallen.



He is in big big trouble now


----------



## heisenberg

guys i want to know how much power does a chief minister in india have.could a honest,hardworking CM make a state prosperous in 10 years..could we have a state in india like one in US..


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Star Wars said:


> He can be arrested for threatening to kill someone ?



Yes there must be IPC article for threat to kill . Any lawer over here ???



heisenberg said:


> guys i want to know how much power does a chief minister in india have.could a honest,hardworking CM make a state prosperous in 10 years..could we have a state in india like one in US..




Only trait of honesty wouldn't suffice . Worthy CM must be visionary , able administrator, hard working and unbiased .


----------



## Khan_patriot

are you on the partys pay roll


----------



## Star Wars

heisenberg said:


> guys i want to know how much power does a chief minister in india have.could a honest,hardworking CM make a state prosperous in 10 years..could we have a state in india like one in US..



10 years also is a long time...states like M.P , GOA and GUjarat are in a very good developmental path .... but it will take time considering the huge population as compared to U.S


----------



## Puchtoon

IndoCarib said:


> _*Why one should not vote AAP*
> Surjit S Bhalla | January 17, 2014_
> 
> _Why one should not vote AAP | The Indian Express_
> 
> _It is not that I dislike Congress less, but that I dislike AAP more_



Don't Worry dhandha is over ,concentrate on Modiji and his campaign from feb

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

_*Why one should not vote AAP*
Surjit S Bhalla | January 17, 2014_

_Why one should not vote AAP | The Indian Express_

_It is not that I dislike Congress less, but that I dislike AAP more_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

AAP is as good as dead now.... Twitterati's saying more than 13,000 people have left AAP in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## heisenberg

i mean what is hindering development..can't modi make a city like dubai or hong kong in gujarat...i want bjp ruled states so developed that non-bjp states should cry for bjp government in their states...i did not know much about politics until last 4 months..but whatever i learned about india in last some month i am inclining towards BJP..am i getting too judgemental

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Khan_patriot said:


> are you on the partys pay roll




 Why one on payroll would target PDF ?? How many Indian visitors do this forum get daily ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

heisenberg said:


> i mean what is hindering development..can't modi make a city like dubai or hong kong in gujarat...i want bjp ruled states so developed that non-bjp states should cry for bjp government in their states...i did not know much about politics until last 4 months..but whatever i learned about india in last some month i am inclining towards BJP..am i getting too judgemental



The availability of cheap credit a la China.

For that we need a capable Central government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

heisenberg said:


> i mean what is hindering development..can't modi make a city like dubai or hong kong in gujarat...i want bjp ruled states so developed that non-bjp states should cry for bjp government in their states...i did not know much about politics until last 4 months..but whatever i learned about india in last some month i am inclining towards BJP..am i getting too judgemental



its getting there actually ..most BJP cities have 24 hours electricity and water.. its just that we have a lot more to focus on first education, poverty alleviation and job creation , once we have BJP at centre and if promised devolopment is given by Modi then we can see that INdia in 15-20 years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Star Wars said:


> its getting there actually ..most BJP cities have 24 hours electricity and water.. its just that we have a lot more to focus on first education, poverty alleviation and job creation , once we have BJP at centre and if promised devolopment is given by Modi then we can see that INdia in 15-20 years



What about population control ?? Isn't it over drain on limited resources ??


----------



## Star Wars

VeeraBahadur said:


> What about population control ?? Isn't it over drain on limited resources ??



population growth is actually low i think..condoms seems to be helping


----------



## Nair saab

*Somnath Bharti worlds biggest internet spammer ??**?* 








3 Indians among top spammers - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

What do you guys feel about the chances of there being widespread EVM fraud in the LS 2014 to stop Modi from coming to power?


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> What do you guys feel about the chances of there being widespread EVM fraud in the LS 2014 to stop Modi from coming to power?



Not gonna happen. EC would hate to go back to the ballot paper days.


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> What do you guys feel about the chances of there being widespread EVM fraud in the LS 2014 to stop Modi from coming to power?



not possible as EVM machines will record the votes on an slip


----------



## kbd-raaf

@Roybot @Star Wars

Well if we see Congress coming back to power with a landslide victory. We all know what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> @Roybot @Star Wars
> 
> Well if we see Congress coming back to power with a landslide victory. We all know what happened.



wont happen, it will be too obvious and things will come out


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> @Roybot @Star Wars
> 
> Well if we see Congress coming back to power with a landslide victory. We all know what happened.



I am more worried about the rumored "private sector reservation" promise by Congress.. That might tip the scale again in favour of Congress, that along with this AAP drama which will shave off couple of percent of the BJP vote share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> I am more worried about the rumored "private sector reservation" promise by Congress.. That might tip the scale again in favour of Congress, that along with this AAP drama which will shave off couple of percent of the BJP vote share.



AAP drama is killing them and Congress has lost its ground and its credibility


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> AAP drama is killing them and Congress has lost its ground and its credibility



Seems like Congress's ploy of promoting Kraziwal against Modi is backfiring badly. Both parties are humiliating themselves in front of public... & Modi is laughing all the way!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Star Wars said:


> wont happen, it will be too obvious and things will come out



I don't know man, I have a feeling that what Congress has done with this whole AAPdrama phase is get people to think that even Congress is better than these fools.

Many people will be disillusioned with words like change and anti-corruption which are catchphrases of Modi as well.

Ye Gad I hope my pessimism is just that.



Roybot said:


> I am more worried about the rumored "private sector reservation" promise by Congress.. That might tip the scale again in favour of Congress, that along with this AAP drama which will shave off couple of percent of the BJP vote share.



Yeah I doubt they're going to be able to pull that one off. No private sector company is going to agree to that.

Honestly I've decided, I'm going to wash my hands off India if the Indian voter honestly screws up this once in a lifetime chance to have a real leader in power. I'm pulling all my investments out of the country and will encourage my family to do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> I am more worried about the rumored "private sector reservation" promise by Congress.. That might tip the scale again in favour of Congress, that along with this AAP drama which will shave off couple of percent of the BJP vote share.



@Roybot I think this appeasement & freebie policy is losing it's sheen! It may appeal to few.. but by & large people are more concerned about administration, economy & development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Goa Proved Lucky for Modi 3rd Time .


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> @Roybot *I think this appeasement & freebie policy is losing it's sheen!* It may appeal to few.. but by & large people are more concerned about administration, economy & development.



You'd be surprised.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> You'd be surprised.



I would like to believe that majority of voting public today are more aware of the political reality than they ever did in the past. Yes.. there still exists those constituents who are still addicted to Congress's dose of freebies. But i would like to imagine that they are waning as time goes by!


----------



## Indischer

Roybot said:


> I am more worried about the rumored "private sector reservation" promise by Congress.. That might tip the scale again in favour of Congress, that along with this AAP drama which will shave off couple of percent of the BJP vote share.



That would be THE most disastrous domestic policy change in India, if it comes through. An entire Nation of 1.2 billion forsaking merit and economic reservations in favour of casteist reservations is a colossal M!ndFcuk.


----------



## Roybot

Indischer said:


> That would be THE most disastrous domestic policy change in India, if it comes through. An entire Nation of 1.2 billion forsaking merit and economic reservations in favour of casteist reservations is a colossal M!ndFcuk.



Since when has the Congress started making policies which are beneficial for the country? Their one and only agenda is try to win the next election, from the get go.

Apparently its part of Congress' Manifesto for the upcoming election.

To reserve its votes, Congress plans private sector quotas - The Economic Times



JanjaWeed said:


> I would like to believe that majority of voting public today are more aware of the political reality than they ever did in the past. Yes.. there still exists those constituents who are still addicted to Congress's dose of freebies. But i would like to imagine that they are waning as time goes by!



There is always going to be good chunk of people who will be more than happy to get reservations and other freebies being doled out to them. If it the so called other backward castes before, it will be the Muslims next.

We need to find a way, to end this caste and religion based quota system. Just have a economically backward quota, for everyone, be it from "forward" castes, "backward" castes, hindu, muslim etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

Roybot said:


> Since when has the Congress starting making policies which are beneficial for the country? Their one and only agenda is try to win the next election, from the get go.
> 
> Apparently its part of Congress' Manifesto for the upcoming election.
> 
> To reserve its votes, Congress plans private sector quotas - The Economic Times



The Congress ought to know better than to feed it's population such freebies. What are economists and social thinkers who join INC doing?? Surely, they all cannot be in it for the money?!


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> Since when has the Congress starting making policies which are beneficial for the country? Their one and only agenda is try to win the next election, from the get go.
> 
> Apparently its part of Congress' Manifesto for the upcoming election.
> 
> To reserve its votes, Congress plans private sector quotas - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> There is always going to be good chunk of people who will be more than happy to get reservations and other freebies being doled out to them. If it the so called other backward castes before, it will be the Muslims next.
> 
> We need to find a way, to end this caste and religion based quota system. Just have a economically backward quota, for everyone, be it from "forward" castes, "backward" castes, hindu, muslim etc etc.



Congress is saying this from years ,never heard the word "*inclusive growth*"?


----------



## Roybot

Indischer said:


> The Congress ought to know better than to feed it's population such freebies. What are economists and social thinkers who join INC doing?? *Surely, they all cannot be in it for the money?*!



Thats the tragedy. I can't think of any Congressi leader who is not a millionaire, at least. There maybe couple of good people still there, Jairam Ramesh comes to mind, but the overwhelming majority is corrup and doesn't give two shytes about the country.


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> Thats the tragedy. I can't think of any Congressi leader who is not a millionaire, at least. There maybe couple of good people still there, Jairam Ramesh comes to mind, but the overwhelming majority is corrup and doesn't give two shytes about the country.



The problem is NOT with corruption,every leader is corrupt in some way and this is not a BIG problem.
The problem is that they lack IDEOLOGY and that's why lack love for country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


> The problem is NOT with corruption,every leader is corrupt in some way and this is not a BIG problem.
> The problem is that they lack IDEOLOGY and that's why lack love for country.



Exactly, they have no vision, no ideology. All their efforts, time and brainstorming goes towards winning the "next" election!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Roybot said:


> Since when has the Congress starting making policies which are beneficial for the country? Their one and only agenda is try to win the next election, from the get go.
> 
> Apparently its part of Congress' Manifesto for the upcoming election.
> 
> To reserve its votes, Congress plans private sector quotas - The Economic Times


Wont work out...

Congress policy to rule India is by separating Dalits and OBC from mainstream Hindu society ... in most places they succeed ...

While Hindu Nationalism Succeeds when Hindu stays united and this happens when OBC and Dalits become proud Hindu ...


was just watching a video on Yogi Adhityanath who is a MP from UP's Gorakhpur who won continuously the same seat 3 times...

What he did was start a Group called Hindu Yuva Vahini all headed by Dalit and OBC youth... His base is so strong that ... no one even SP and BSP goons ever dare to talk against him... 

There is a popular say in that area *Poorvanchal main Rehna hoga to Yogi Yogi kehna hoga... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

heisenberg said:


> why bjp messes up with election campaigning.can't they do full fledged campaigning in states like odisha,west bengal,kerala,assam etc..this is the best time for bjp to expand the party..do bjp lacks leaders or there are some other reasons or do we have to wait for another month or two when they will campaign here



Can you imagine that Odisha has a vote share of 25% for BJP as per the survey by IBN live..Still then they are not focousing on this state...And on top of that in last election they did not win any seat from Odisha...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Wont work out...
> 
> Congress policy to rule India is by separating Dalits and OBC from mainstream Hindu society ... in most places they succeed ...
> 
> While Hindu Nationalism Succeeds when Hindu stays united and this happens when OBC and Dalits become proud Hindu ...
> 
> 
> was just watching a video on Yogi Adhityanath who is a MP from UP's Gorakhpur who won continuously the same seat 3 times...
> 
> What he did was start a Group called Hindu Yuva Vahini all headed by Dalit and OBC youth... His base is so strong that ... no one even SP and BSP goons ever dare to talk against him...
> 
> There is a popular say in that area *Poorvanchal main Rehna hoga to Yogi Yogi kehna hoga... *



Just heard yesterday that govt is going to classify Jain community minority community! Jains do not consider themselves any different to hindus... & this congress is hell bent on dividing the country in the name of caste, creed & religion... & they have the audacity to blame others! I mean.. what's going to happen next? divide people on the basis of what they eat? put non-veggies under minority & club veggies with saffrons? Arrgghhhh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Roybot said:


> Thats the tragedy. I can't think of any Congressi leader who is not a millionaire, at least. There maybe couple of good people still there, Jairam Ramesh comes to mind, but the overwhelming majority is corrup and doesn't give two shytes about the country.



I can't think of anyone in Politics who hasn't cut his own deal on the side. But my doubt is, even if UPA passes such a Bill, and are then dumped out of Office, will the next Government do anything to reverse it? If BJP does indeed come to power, will they dare to remove such a populist yet suicidal Bill? If the answer is NO, then what exactly is the yardstick for a party to be termed Nationalistic?


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> *I am more worried about the rumored "private sector reservation"* promise by Congress.. That might tip the scale again in favour of Congress, that along with this AAP drama which will shave off couple of percent of the BJP vote share.


----------



## Fawkes

*Anarchist, Fascist, Maoist and the meaning of other -ists for dummies!*
By Nirmalya 'Nemo' Dutta @nemothegreat1 |  January 21, 2014  |  1 comment  -->






Agitating Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal has made the term anarchist extremely popular on Google which means that you simply can’t ignore the different –ists that rule our lives. Here’s your complete list of important –ists:

*Anarchist:* Someone who believes that we should have a completely authority-less, state-less society. Example: Arvind Kejriwal.

*Anarcho-pacifist:* Any anarchist movement which rejects the use of violence. Example: Martin Luther King, Mahatma Gandhi

*Atheist:* Someone who believes that no non-human higher power exists. Example: Albert Einstein, John Lennon, Richard Dawkins (considered a militant atheist).

*Communist:* Someone who believes that everything should be equally shared in society. Example: Karl Marx, Joseph Stalin, Vladmir Lenin

*Capitalist:* Someone who believes that it’s all about making more money. Example: Americans and pretty much the entire world now.

*Fascist:* Someone who believes that it’s either their way or the highway. Example: Adolf Hitler, Benito Mussolini.

*Marxist*: Someone who believes in the works of Karl Marx. This group seems to intersect with communists and one is still trying to figure out the difference. Example: Engel, Marx, Trotsky, Che Guevara.

*Maoist*

*International meaning:* People who believe in the teachings of Chairman Mao, believes everyone should be farmers and is generally considered a more violent form of communism. (Read: 10 tips to appear more intellectual for dummies)

*Indian meaning:* Anyone who pisses off West Bengal CM Mamata Banerjee.

*Monotheist*: Someone who believes there’s one god. Example: Christians, Jews, Muslims.

*Nihilist*: Someone who doesn’t believe in any religion or morality and believes living serves no purpose. Example: Buddha, Machiavelli, Nietzsche.

*Pacifist:* Someone who believes that everything can be sorted by peaceful means. Examples: John Lennon, Albert Einstein

*Polytheist:* Someone who believes there are lots of gods. Example: Hindus.

*Socialist:* Similar to communist except for one vital difference. Socialists believe the means of producing and distributing goods should be owned by the governments and communists believe said power should be with the people. Example: India before 1991 and a big chunk of Europe.

*Theist:* Antonym of atheist, believes that there is a god. Example: Most human beings.

*Traditionalist:* Someone who feels deeply about tradition. Example: Most Indians.

*Secularist*

International meaning: The separation of state from religion, the rejection of all religions and religious considerations.

Indian meaning: We really have no clue. Please go ask Mrs Gandhi and the Congress


Good read

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## typoerror

Roybot said:


> I am more worried about the rumored "private sector reservation" promise by Congress.. That might tip the scale again in favour of Congress, that along with this AAP drama which will shave off couple of percent of the BJP vote share.


Forget manifesto. What about the upcoming budget? Im sure Chidambaram has something up his sleeve that will ensure a 2-3% swing. And that may be enough to stop Modi if not allowing congress to get the numbers. End result will be a puppet third front PM will Sonia pulling the strings again.


----------



## Star Wars

I think the previous state elections is a good example of how much people actually believe in reservations.. The time of appeasement politics is coming to an end and people are increasingly looking for people who can actually Deliver...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*AAP item girl of politics: chetan bhagat* 

In a first sign indicating a plunge in the popularity of Delhi's favourite political party that came to power with a thumping win against the congress party, criticizms have been pouring in.

This is especially after newly elected Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal took on the cops with his dharna. It's worth mentioning here that kejriwal and his partymen were protesting against the police inaction over the last two days which shut down four metro stations which is the lifeline of the city and also brought normal life to a standstill in the nation's capital.

This has not gone down well with many localities and also celebrities who were hoping for kejriwal to usher in change for the better.

Renowned author Chetan bhagat on Tuesday told an English news channel that he was disappointed with the modus operandi of the aam aadmi party.

"AAP has really let me down. This is not the party I voted for," the author said.

Chetan also called kejriwal's party publicity hungry and attention seeking. In a sharp criticism against the party, the author called AAP the item girl of politics looking for instant attention.

Similar sentiments have been echoed by several delhiites who had seen arvind kejriwal as a messiah of change.

It now remains to be seen if kejriwal will continue with his strategies or take a step back to introsprect what's causing disappointment among people who believed in him and voted him to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

lol i got msg in my phone to go to delhi and attend AAP protest....they r sending msgs in mass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Nair saab said:


> *LOL look Yo Yo Pappu Singh ...*
> 
> a Must listen one... Please share it on ur FB walls ...
> 
> I Laughed so hard after a Long time...



My belly is aching by laughing so hard .

If you post one pappu video everyday , by march we all will have 6 packs ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Chetan Bhagat Hits AAP black and blue... Asks youth not to vote for AAP, if they need Jobs...*

*And called them item girls of Politics ... *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

*Haryana Congress MP Rao Inderjeet Singh who opposed Robert Vadra Land deals in Harayana has Joined BJP.






Cong's 3-time Haryana MP Inderjit Singh defects to BJP - The Times of India*


Sources said that out of around *30 assembly seats in the southern Haryana belt, Singh has good hold over 15 of them. *There are also sizable Yadav votes in Koshli assembly constituency under Rohtak Lok Sabha seat and parts of Hisar district, which Singh can swing for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

The day after: FIR against AAP protest, PIL accuses Kejriwal of ‘fake poll promises’ | The Indian Express


ab ayega maza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

More Telungu actors Join BJP... 

After Krishnam Raju now Rajashekar and Jeevitha also joins BJP 


Krishnam Raju joins BJP - The Hindu



Rajasekhar and Jeevitha join BJP - Sakshi Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> *Haryana Congress MP Rao Inderjeet Singh who opposed Robert Vadra Land deals in Harayana has Joined BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cong's 3-time Haryana MP Inderjit Singh defects to BJP - The Times of India*
> 
> 
> Sources said that out of around *30 assembly seats in the southern Haryana belt, Singh has good hold over 15 of them. *There are also sizable Yadav votes in Koshli assembly constituency under Rohtak Lok Sabha seat and parts of Hisar district, which Singh can swing for BJP.



15....holycrap thats huge


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> 15....holycrap thats huge


If it was not Hooda he would have been the CM of Haryana ... 

BJP would be very strong in Haryana thanks to him..



Star Wars said:


> The day after: FIR against AAP protest, PIL accuses Kejriwal of ‘fake poll promises’ | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> ab ayega maza



More to come this Somnath Bharati was worlds biggest Internet spammer ... And was sued many times...








3 Indians among top spammers - India - DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

AAP supporters threatened SHO aganist any action on Somnath: NCW

National Commission for Women Chairperson Mamta Sharma on Wednesday said the SHO cannot summon Delhi Law Minister Somnath Bharti as he is being threatened by Aam Aadmi Party supporters.

Mamta has demanded Bharti's resignation after Ugandan woman complained of misbehaviour by the minister and his supporters. Mamta said, "Somnath Bharti should resign. Arvind Kejriwal should demand his resignation."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

*Ahead of MSM ,Voteshare of CSDS Western LS Poll *


*Gujarat CSDS VS*: BJP: 53% INC: 32% AAP: 7%

*Rajasthan CSDS VS*: BJP: 54% INC: 33% AAP: 3%

*Maharashtra CSDS VS*: BJP+SS+RPI(A): 44%, INC+NCP: 35%, MNS: 3%, AAP: 5%.

Remember poll conducted between 5-15 January,so jhadoo mostly be wiped out by now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

AAPtards . . . .






his name should be RetradjitC !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> AAPtards . . . .




What more do you expect from the party whose law minister is a one of the world's biggest spammer! Look like AAP is full of internet trolls and spammers 



Puchtoon said:


> *Ahead of MSM ,Voteshare of CSDS Western LS Poll *
> 
> 
> *Gujarat CSDS VS*: BJP: 53% INC: 32% AAP: 7%
> 
> *Rajasthan CSDS VS*: BJP: 54% INC: 33% AAP: 3%
> 
> *Maharashtra CSDS VS*: BJP+SS+RPI(A): 44%, INC+NCP: 35%, MNS: 3%, AAP: 5%.
> 
> Remember poll conducted between 5-15 January,so jhadoo mostly be wiped out by now



This looks like atleast 80% of the seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Arvind Keriwal Doing Things

Arvind Kejriwal Doing Things

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

now am going to call every AAP supporter an Item girl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

chak de INDIA said:


> AAPtards . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his name should be RetradjitC !!



Nothing new, just once again AAPCong tards arrogance at display.

Even if Kiran bedi twitted against Modi, I would have never replied in such manner.

DisgustingDigusting


----------



## Puchtoon

*Chidambaram accepts cong winning around 100,*_Chalo 100 to mana_ 



He also expressed confidence that Rahul Gandhi would be Prime Minister if Congress comes back to power, saying the young leader as enough "fire in his belly" for the post, although it was unlikely that any party would get majority and polls were *likely to throw a "very very fractured mandate".*




Chidambaram attacks Modi from Davos; says BJP has a blood-eyed economics model - The Economic Times


----------



## Android

MS Dhoni: Sometimes I feel like going on a dharna to protest against my bowlers and decide on playing 11 through sms referendum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Android said:


> MS Dhoni: Sometimes I feel like going on a dharna to protest against my bowlers and decide on playing 11 through sms referendum





Source plz


----------



## Guynextdoor2

YAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Nair saab

AAP workers where drinking Liquor although out the Dharna Night ... Z tv exposed Kejriwal...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

MS Dhoni: Sometimes I feel like going on a dharna like Kejriwal to protest against my bowlers : TheUnRealTimes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Puchtoon said:


> *Maharashtra CSDS VS*: BJP+SS+RPI(A): 44%, INC+NCP: 35%, MNS: 3%, AAP: 5%.



If MNS joins NDA then their combined vote share in Maharashtra will cross 50% mark. I guess due to their disastrous handling of Drought last year congress+ncp government has lost support in rural Maharashtra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Android said:


> If MNS joins NDA then their combined vote share in Maharashtra will cross 50% mark. I guess due to their disastrous handling of Drought last year congress+ncp government has lost support in rural Maharashtra



Raj should put their differences away and come together and work with Modi.

Raj should take over MH and Uddav at Delhi. 

Hope sense prevails, unless Raj is just like AK aka congress B team!


----------



## Star Wars

CorporateAffairs said:


> Raj should put their differences away and come together and work with Modi.
> 
> Raj should take over MH and Uddav at Delhi.
> 
> Hope sense prevails, unless Raj is just like AK aka congress B team!



I read that Raj is congy b team somewhere


----------



## Jason bourne

Options

Arun Jaitley · 411,724 like this
2 hours ago · 

*Please read my article "The Impact of a Failed Congress, an anarchic AAP and a Non-Existent Third Front." and share your opinions.
The past few days have presented an insight about the emerging political scenario of the country. For us in the BJP the prospects appear to be encouraging.
The Congress Party has dominated the politics of post-Independence India. In the last few years the performance of the ruling UPA alliance has been extremely shaky and non-inspirational. All polls appear to be indicating that the Popularity of its leaders lags way behind Narendra Modi in the run up to the 2014 General elections. The Congress is likely to lose its strength in most States. There is hardly a State where it is likely to cross the 2009 figure. As the election draws nearer the front runner’s advantage in favour of the BJP would be further consolidated. Additionally, areas which have not been strong-holds of the BJP are showing a sizeable surge in the BJP vote. States like Tamil Nadu, Odisha, West Bengal and Andhra Pradesh where the Party strength has been limited, are showing a significant increase in the BJP vote as per the current opinion polls. Once the election becomes quasi-presidential the surge for making Narendra Modi as Prime Minister will further push up the vote share further.
Traditional critics of the BJP had earlier rallied behind the Congress Party. They seem to have now lost hope in it as an instrument that could stop the BJP or Modi. For a brief while they assumed that the BJP surge would be obstructed by the AAP. The Aam Aadmi Party has lent credence to the old saying that a week is too long in politics. It has exhibited unacceptable and irresponsible behavior. Non-transfer of an SHO could lead this party to obstruct the Republic Day celebrations. The Congress Party was all at sea as to how to deal with the AAP. It was willing to criticize but unwilling to strike. Eventually, it offered a weak lifeline which the AAP accepted. AAP’s irresponsible behavior and Congress Party’s capitulation will further emphasize the need for a Party which can provide a stable Government.
Current trends indicate that in the next Lok Sabha there will be only one party which will be comfortably in three figures. The gap between the front runner and the next party will be significant. All others will have handful of seats. Who then forms the Government? This is a question whose answer is likely to play a significant role in determining voters’ choice. Can India afford a government whose nucleus is extremely small and which comprises of innumerable disparate groups? The answer will lead to the irresistible conclusion that India needs responsible governance, political stability and a regenerated economic growth. It needs to revive the investment cycle. All these considerations are bound to give the front runner an added advantage. A Failed Congress, an anarchic AAP, a non-existent Third front will all contribute to the BJP and Modi surge.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Hey guys, I got this EXCELLENT video on the i*mportance of fruits and vegetables in our daily diet.* DO make sure you go through it and change your lifestyles!!!







this one's for you- you take enough fruits in your diet buddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Amitabh Kant the chairman of the DMIC (the biggest infrastructure project in India)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425976844978905088

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> I read that Raj is congy b team somewhere



He is very much so. His part in previous assembly elections are testament to that effect. & that borrowed line from Amar Akbar & Anthony movie...


----------



## Puchtoon

*BJP may win both Loksabha seats in Jammu Predicts NC provincial president*

Jammu, Jan 21 (KNS): Unveiling clandestine nexus between Bharatya Janata Party and Peoples Democratic Party, Provincial President National Conference Devender Singh Rana on Tuesday said that Mufti Mohammed Sayeed has been tasked by the *saffron high command to use his manipulative tactics and assist in facilitating the victory of its candidates from two parliamentary constituencies of the Jammu region.*
According to a statement issued to KNS, Rana has said: “I*mpressed by his mastery in vitiating the atmosphere and dividing the people, the BJP top leadership is immensely banking upon Mufti Sayeed to create a situation wherein its candidates sail through in the upcoming Lok Sabha elections*”, Mr Rana said while addressing workers meeting at Jindra in Nagrota Assembly Constituency this afternoon. He, however, maintained that despite this sinister arrangement between the two parties, BJP is poised to face defeat in both the seats, as people are wise enough to read between the lines.

BJP-PDP secret alliance exposed - Kashmir News Service

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> Amitabh Kant the chairman of the DMIC (the biggest infrastructure project in India)
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>AAP virus is spreading fast. Will kill Power sector.Bye bye power reforms <a href="Editorial: Bye bye power reforms - Financial Express">http://t.co/5lXC8H6q8p</a> via <a href="ShareThis (ShareThis) on Twitter">@sharethis</a></p>&mdash; Amitabh Kant (@amitabhk87) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425976844978905088">January 22, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



BTW Dude, even Kiwis have great nutrition. You should make that part of your diet.


----------



## Roybot

Guynextdoor2 said:


> BTW Dude, even Kiwis have great nutrition. You should make that part of your diet.



Da fuq are you on about ?


----------



## kurup

kbd-raaf said:


> Amitabh Kant the chairman of the DMIC (the biggest infrastructure project in India)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425976844978905088



Yaar , don't bite the troll bait . Continue with the discussion .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> *Chetan Bhagat Hits AAP black and blue... Asks youth not to vote for AAP, if they need Jobs...*
> 
> *And called them item girls of Politics ... *



Item girls!  they are definitely making Congressis to dance to their tune!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Roybot said:


> Da fuq are you on about ?



Die hard congressi trying to derail the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Global investors excited about Narendra Modi: Martin Wolf*





India is growing at the slowest pace in a decade and the sharp slowdown in the economy has hit India Inc hard. The government has often attributed the global crisis for India's economic slowdown, but Martin Wolf of the _Financial Times_ has put the blame squarely on the current UPA regime.

"The government in India has been very disappointing. There have been lack of reforms because of which the steam has gone out of underlying domestic economy," Mr Wolf, who is also one of the world's most influential writers on economics, told NDTV's Shweta Rajpal Kohli at the World Economic Forum in Davos. (Watch the full interview)

It's for this reason that the upcoming elections in India, due by May 2014, are being closely tracked across the globe, he added.

Mr Wolf said the global business community is excited that the next government might be headed by BJP's Narendra Modi.

"The excitement is based on his reputation as the chief minister of Gujarat. There are hopes that he will be more decisive, follow a reform agenda, manage resources efficiently and finances better," he said.

Mr Wolf's praise for Narendra Modi came on a day when Finance Minister P. Chidambaram hit out at the BJP and its prime ministerial candidate in Davos. BJP's economic policies are "retrograde" and "blood-eyed", Mr Chidambaram said. He asked why Mr Modi had never fielded a Muslim candidate.

Mr Wolf also agreed that there were some concerns about the BJP and Mr Modi. "One is sort of used to a Congress-led government, so BJP will be an unknown quantity," he said.

However, he also made a case for a change in government, saying the current regime has "many failings in many different ways."

"There's great optimism that change will be beneficial for India. If it happens, it will be very positive for India," Mr Wolf added.

The veteran journalist said the emergence of the Aam Admi Party in India is an "incredibly healthy" development, but added that the economic policies of the party will not make India any better.

"Free power is a catastrophe, it will destroy the economy," he said.
Global investors excited about Narendra Modi: Martin Wolf - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kurup

Nitish Kumar looks butt hurt ..... 

IPS officer gets show cause notice for praising Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Stage set for Narendra Modi’s ‘greatest’ rally in UP so far | The Indian Express

The stage is set for Narendra Modi’s rally on the outskirts of the city, with BJP claiming that it will be the “greatest of all” rally addressed by the party’s prime ministerial candidate in Uttar Pradesh so far.

BJP’s UP chief Laxmikant Vajpayee said live streaming of audio and video of the rally will be telecast in 37 countries. All arrangements are in place to provide fool proof security for the rally, apart from deployment of special police team from Gujarat, sources said.

Top BJP leaders have started coming for the rally to be held at Manbela ground, 20 kilometres from the city. The state BJP chief said that, “it will be the greatest of all Modi’s rally so far held in UP.” The rally is exclusively for eastern UP, consisting 62 Assembly and 13 Lok Sabha seats, Vajpayee said, adding that at present, the party has only 3 Lok Sabha members from the area.

He said, with ‘Vijay Shankhanad Rally’ BJP will herald its electioneering in the eastern UP. “Problems of eastern UP, like sugar-cane arrears, issues of Benarasi saree weavers of Azamgarh and spread of encephalitis in Gorakhpur are likely to come up during Modi’s address,” the BJP leadar said. Local convener of the rally and BJP MP Yogi Adityanath said, “BJP will perform best of all parties in UP,” when asked how many seats does he expect from the area. Elaborate parking arrangements for buses, four wheelers and three wheelers have also been made so that normal traffic is not affected, said the media in-charge, Satyendra Sinha. On Thursday Narendra Modi is expected to arrive by air at around 10 AM, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

Modi should pay a visit to Muzaffarnagar after his UP rally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Failed Congress, anarchist AAP help BJP surge*

Expressing confidence regarding the BJP’s prospects in the upcoming Lok Sabha election, Leader of Opposition in the Rajya Sabha Arun Jaitley has said that the party will comfortably win three-figure seats.

To support this point, Arun Jaitley compares the BJP’s progress with other political parties. About Congress, he says that the party has failed to inspire voters and the UPA allinace has also proved shaky. None of the current crop of Congress’s top leaders compare with BJP’s Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi even by far. In the States too, the Congress’s prospects look bleak. This is especially true because the BJP has been receiving strong support from States where it had not had a traditional base.

Arun Jaitley says that those who had formerly been in the Congress camp grew disillusioned and placed their trust in the AAP. But the AAP’s recent irresponsible behaviour has broken that trust as well. The love-hate alliance between Congress and AAP too, has not done either party any good. Instead, it has only emphasised the need for stable governance.

Asking, “Can India afford a government whose nucleus is extremely small and which comprises of innumerable disparate groups?”, Arun Jaitley says, “A failed Congress, an anarchic AAP, a non-existent Third front will all contribute to the BJP and Modi surge.”
Failed Congress, anarchist AAP help BJP surge | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

*Owaisi is Back with a Bang  ... Threatens Salman Khan ... *

Say's our heros are Oliya - Allah and Ulma-E- kuram not zaleel, Musrik Salman Khan 

Takes on Narendra Modi and Baba Ramdev

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

Nair saab said:


> *Owaisi is Back with a Bang  ... Threatens Salman Khan ... *
> 
> Say's our heros are Oliya - Allah and Ulma-E- kuram not zaleel, Musrik Salman Khan
> 
> Takes on Narendra Modi and Baba Ramdev



police should arrest such people.........they are the ones responisble for causing hatred among people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> *Owaisi is Back with a Bang  ... Threatens Salman Khan ... *
> 
> Say's our heros are Oliya - Allah and Ulma-E- kuram not zaleel, Musrik Salman Khan
> 
> Takes on Narendra Modi and Baba Ramdev



Where was he when Modi's rally debuted in HYD? I thought these guys were suppose to stop Modi coming to HYD. These roland rats just pop their head out to rant when no one is looking! Pathetic creatures...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> *Failed Congress, anarchist AAP help BJP surge*
> 
> Expressing confidence regarding the BJP’s prospects in the upcoming Lok Sabha election, Leader of Opposition in the Rajya Sabha Arun Jaitley has said that the party will comfortably win three-figure seats.
> 
> To support this point, Arun Jaitley compares the BJP’s progress with other political parties. About Congress, he says that the party has failed to inspire voters and the UPA allinace has also proved shaky. None of the current crop of Congress’s top leaders compare with BJP’s Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi even by far. In the States too, the Congress’s prospects look bleak. This is especially true because the BJP has been receiving strong support from States where it had not had a traditional base.
> 
> Arun Jaitley says that those who had formerly been in the Congress camp grew disillusioned and placed their trust in the AAP. But the AAP’s recent irresponsible behaviour has broken that trust as well. The love-hate alliance between Congress and AAP too, has not done either party any good. Instead, it has only emphasised the need for stable governance.
> 
> Asking, “Can India afford a government whose nucleus is extremely small and which comprises of innumerable disparate groups?”, Arun Jaitley says, “A failed Congress, an anarchic AAP, a non-existent Third front will all contribute to the BJP and Modi surge.”
> Failed Congress, anarchist AAP help BJP surge | Niti Central




this is exactly what i said in my earlier post that AAP. will be blessing in disguise for BJP  there has to be a reason why modi dont speak anything abt khujliwal modi is a master stretegist most of the people including PDF members will be surprise to see LS election result ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

best case 213 and worst case 182 with 3 months to go. A 2% swing across India will take them to 207 worst case and 241 best case. this is bjp numbers without allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

typoerror said:


> best case 213 and worst case 182 with 3 months to go. A 2% swing across India will take them to 207 worst case and 241 best case. this is bjp numbers without allies.



Link ??


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> this is exactly what i said in my earlier post that AAP. will be blessing in disguise for BJP  there has to be a reason why modi dont speak anything abt khujliwal modi is a master stretegist most of the people including PDF members will be surprise to see LS election result ...



Krazywal's popularity is only limited to Delhi... & that too has started waning. & all that popularity & the claim about ascending member numbers outside Delhi is nothing but hot hair. Just by sending sms's to random people doesn't mean they become your members. Modi doesn't want to mention Krazywal in his speeches & give mileage to AAP. & that strategy is paying off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

my personal psephology saar.



kurup said:


> Link ??


----------



## Jason bourne

rahul ki amethi rally me kuch gadbad hui he kuch mahila o ne black fleg dikhaye Rahul ne AAP supporters se hath milaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

typoerror said:


> my personal psephology saar.



Well , in that case ,you are being too optimistic


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Roybot said:


> Da fuq are you on about ?



I was talking about the EXTREMELY IMPORTANT video on How to eat fruits and vigetables in your busy schedules. Jesus, don't you even read the posts before replying. Now, unless you want to have CANCER, you might make sure that you a healthy diet!!!!


----------



## typoerror

kurup said:


> Well , in that case ,you are being too optimistic


Ok I will make one prediction.

63 seats+/- 5% will be decided by a vote margin of less than 2%

edit. forgot the important part : BJP will be involved in 63 seats with a vote margin of less than 2%


----------



## Jason bourne

typoerror said:


> Ok I will make one prediction.
> 
> 63 seats+/- 5% will be decided by a vote margin of less than 2%




best case 300+ 
worst case 225

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Nair saab said:


> *Owaisi is Back with a Bang  ... Threatens Salman Khan ... *
> 
> Say's our heros are Oliya - Allah and Ulma-E- kuram not zaleel, Musrik Salman Khan
> 
> Takes on Narendra Modi and Baba Ramdev



I must admit I still enjoy listening to the Owaisi Brothers. And No, it's got nothing to do with their _hate-mongering_ & _Hindu bashing_, but everything to do with their awesome Dakhani Urdu. Maakikirkiri!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

Jason bourne said:


> best case 300+
> worst case 225


ok now even you must agree thats fanboy talk. lets not do a guynextdoor thing


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kurup said:


> Die hard congressi trying to derail the thread.



Are you questioning the importance of what I'm trying to say. 1 in 3 will get cancer if they don't watch their diet!!


----------



## Roybot

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I was talking about the EXTREMELY IMPORTANT video on How to eat fruits and vigetables in your busy schedules. Jesus, don't you even read the posts before replying. Now, unless you want to have CANCER, you might make sure that you a healthy diet!!!!




You need it more than anyone else mate.Trying to to defend corrupt congress can be pretty draining, emotionally, mentally and morally. Get well soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

typoerror said:


> Ok I will make one prediction.
> 
> 63 seats+/- 5% will be decided by a vote margin of less than 2%
> 
> edit. forgot the important part : BJP will be involved in 63 seats with a vote margin of less than 2%



If those 63 seats are for BJP , I hope your prediction comes true .


----------



## Jason bourne

Manohar Parrikar: The real common man | Niti Central

i think BJP should use this man more specially in south ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Roybot said:


> You need it more than anyone else mate.Trying to to defend corrupt congress can be pretty draining, emotionally, mentally and morally. Get well soon



Hummmmphhh this has nothing to do with politics man! This is a public service message at it's best!!!


----------



## typoerror

kurup said:


> If those 63 seats are for BJP , I hope your prediction comes true .


between now and elections a 2% swing can result in more than 30 of those seats going to BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

What do you think dude, disagree that we should be eating more fruits and vegetables? Everything I read makes me believe it is


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> If those 63 seats are for BJP , I hope your prediction comes true .


Have you guys been watching that show 'A Billion votes' in CNN IBN? Looking pretty promising for BJP & Modi.. & absolutely dismal for Congress! Hope it turns to be true after elections...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Are you questioning the importance of what I'm trying to say. 1 in 3 will get cancer if they don't watch their diet!!











Guynextdoor2 said:


> What do you think dude, disagree that we should be eating more fruits and vegetables? Everything I read makes me believe it is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

JanjaWeed said:


> Have you guys been watching that show 'A Billion votes' in CNN IBN? Looking pretty promising for BJP & Modi.. & absolutely dismal for Congress! Hope it turns to be true after elections...


no what does it say


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> Have you guys been watching that show 'A Billion votes' in CNN IBN? Looking pretty promising for BJP & Modi.. & absolutely dismal for Congress! Hope it turns to be true after elections...



Southern states does not look promising to BJP .

They need to increase their campaigning there especially Karnataka and Andhra Pradesh .


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> Southern states does not look promising to BJP .
> 
> They need to increase their campaigning there especially Karnataka and Andhra Pradesh .



Andhra looks like gone case for Congress. TDP has a chance to claim quite a few seats behind YRSC. That bodes well for BJP I reckon. Yes... BJP did has a dismal show in Karnataka state elections.. but pretty confident they will do well in National elections due to Modi effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

saale log

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Jason bourne said:


> Manohar Parrikar: The real common man | Niti Central
> 
> i think BJP should use this man more specially in south ..



Are you an IIT grad dude? You have a lot in common with them then.


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 13903



Less votes than even Rahul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## typoerror

how would modi handle krazyballs if modi became PM


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Less votes than even Rahul



You have an extremely mathematical mind. Are you an engineer of some sort?


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


>



Yeh to hona hi tha, I would not be surprised BJP wins all the seats in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Krazywal's popularity is only limited to Delhi... & that too has started waning. & all that popularity & the claim about ascending member numbers outside Delhi is nothing but hot hair. Just by sending sms's to random people doesn't mean they become your members. Modi doesn't want to mention Krazywal in his speeches & give mileage to AAP. & that strategy is paying off.


No actually he is correct ...

Now after seeing Kejriwals Delhi Stupidity ... Lazy BJP supporters and Internet BJP supporters who otherwise harp about BJP but mostly wont go to Vote will also Go and vote to avoid a dangerous situation like whta happened in delhi....

Even now the Army and bureaucrats will be afraid that if some one as stupid as Kejriwal comes to power then it would be very dangerous so all lazy home sitting BJP supporters and OLD people will go and caste their votes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

*The Demolition Man of BJP, Alphons Kannanthanam files case against kumar vishwas ...*


BJP leader files petition against AAP's Kumar Vishwas before human rights commission | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> Yeh to hona hi tha, I would not be surprised BJP wins all the seats in Gujarat.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh to hona hi tha, I would not be surprised BJP wins all the seats in Gujarat.



So much for AAP in Gujarat


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> No actually he is correct ...
> 
> Now after seeing Kejriwals Delhi Stupidity ... Lazy BJP supporters and Internet BJP supporters who otherwise harp about BJP but mostly wont go to Vote will also Go and vote to avoid a dangerous situation like whta happened in delhi....
> 
> Even now the Army and bureaucrats will be afraid that if some one as stupid as Kejriwal comes to power then it would be very dangerous so all lazy home sitting BJP supporters and OLD people will go and caste their votes ...



So you better vote this time then.... & make sure all those lazy friends of your's move their butt too!


----------



## Android

just a question guys has any of the allegations against yedyurappa proven in court???


----------



## Puchtoon

Android said:


> just a question guys has any of the allegations against yedyurappa proven in court???


NO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Puchtoon said:


> NO



strange i am having a conversation with guynextdoor in another thread and he says all of it has been proven.i have asked him for a source as i cant find any. he hasn't replied yet so i thought of asking other members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

You may Hate BJP in whatever way but anyone can see that Be it any BJP senior party worker Vajpayee,Advani,Modi or any other, they will NEVER EVER, EVER EVER ridicule congress or any other party or their chief ministers in front of foreign media or on foreign soil.



Android said:


> strange i am having a conversation with guynextdoor in another thread and he says all of it has been proven.i have asked him for a source as i cant find any. he hasn't replied yet so i thought of asking other members here.


HC strikes down case against BS Yeddyurappa - Economic Times
http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/court-quashes-corruption-case-against-yeddyurappa-183634

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Rahul gandhi has reasons to be upset be with moron Shinde for giving safe passage to Crazywal.

Rahul Gandhi reportedly upset with Sushil Kumar Shinde for Arvind Kejriwal compromise | NDTV.com

If Congress had stood ground, Crazywal would have bitten dust


----------



## Puchtoon

BJP on its own 36% shivsena 6% RPIA 2% INC 29% NCP 6%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> You may Hate BJP in whatever way but anyone can see that Be it any BJP senior party worker Vajpayee,Advani,Modi or any other, they will NEVER EVER, EVER EVER ridicule congress or any other party or their chief ministers in front of foreign media or on foreign soil.




Nothing but sheer desperation...& helplessness coming out in the open! One can only judge by the kind of statements coming out from the likes of Mani Shankar Aiyar & the rest!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Shivsena should get 10 seats ,imean why should you give 24 seats to a party with 6% VS?

With such HUGE VS BJP SHS RPI alliance should get over 40(best case) and 34(worst case),waste of seats if given to SHS.


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android




----------



## Nair saab

Puchtoon said:


> Shivsena should get 10 seats ,imean why should you give 24 seats to a party with 6% VS?
> 
> With such HUGE VS BJP SHS RPI alliance should get over 40(best case) and 34(worst case),waste of seats if given to SHS.


Actually That will go against BJP...

what ever may be the case with SS... BJP cant simply Drop them... BJP lacks strong Maratha Leaders... But SS still has some strong Maratha faces ... Thats the reason they are ruling BMC for last 27 years continuously.. and ruling BMC itself means ruling a small state like Delhi... old Mumbai alone has 7 MP seats which is equal to Delhi ... leave alone Thane, kalyan, Bhiwandi , Maval and Raigad which again has 5 MP seats ... which comes in Greater Mumbai and Navi Mumbai... 

which makes a grand total of 11 seats ... there are many states which less seats then Old Mumbai + Greater Mumbai + Navi Mumbai like Goa 2 MP seats, Delhi 7 MP seats even Punjab has just 13 seats... 

Dont just go by the opinion polls... SS still has got lot of Fire Power ... If Anand Dighe was Alive we would have seen SS ruling Maharashtra ... 

Anand Dighe has life like image among the Maraths equal to Hindu Hriday samrath Balasheb Thakrey... so much that even Tharkrey family used to feel threatened by him ... there many conspiracy theories like SS themselves where behind his death... 

MNS still is a force to recon with ... But they dont have much strong leaders apart Raj Thackrey ... But if MNS takes a Strong View against BJP ... it can do a lot of Damage to BJP... RAJ is still a Hindutva leader which he himself proudly say...

Thank god Raj is soft of Modi ... and considers him a Nationalist Hindutva leader...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

After APP's drama in Delhi... people of delhi are clarifying themselves by pasting this stickers on their car ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Ammyy said:


>


 Bro ur late I already posted ...

#2795

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> Da fuq are you on about ?



I think he has finally gone off the rockers.

And he is still more coherent and sane than AAP.

How da fuq does that happen :O


----------



## Bombermanx1

Nair saab said:


> *The Demolition Man of BJP, Alphons Kannanthanam files case against kumar vishwas ...*
> 
> 
> BJP leader files petition against AAP's Kumar Vishwas before human rights commission | NDTV.com


I believe kumar Vishwas is a genuine person who is right winged, but was never selected.Perhaps if the Right wing gives him a suitable place he can be a great asset or a great leader for the right wing.What say brothers? give your opinions?


----------



## Chronos

Nair saab said:


> *The Demolition Man of BJP, Alphons Kannanthanam files case against kumar vishwas ...*
> 
> 
> BJP leader files petition against AAP's Kumar Vishwas before human rights commission | NDTV.com



@Nair saab I don't agree with the petition though, his remarks were rude, but filing a petiton is too much.


----------



## Bombermanx1

Ravi Nair said:


> I think he has finally gone off the rockers.
> 
> And he is still more coherent and sane than AAP.
> 
> How da fuq does that happen :O


DHAT happens when yer high!!!


----------



## Chronos

Bombermanx1 said:


> I believe kumar Vishwas is a genuine person who is right winged, but was never selected.Perhaps if the Right wing gives him a suitable place he can be a great asset or a great leader for the right wing.What say brothers? give your opinions?



I don't know uch about his politics though.



Bombermanx1 said:


> DHAT happens when yer high!!!



Yes, BJP should push for Marijuana decriminlisation on the basis of our ancestors using hallucinogens in our traditional rituals.


----------



## Bombermanx1

Ravi Nair said:


> I don't know uch about his politics though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, BJP should push for Marijuana decriminlisation on the basis of our ancestors using hallucinogens in our traditional rituals.



WoW---->What is Marijuana Decriminalisation on basis of our ancestors using hallucinogens in our traditional rituals?
Listen kid, Cannabis Indica aka (Cannabis born in india therefore the name indica.)(MARIJUANA/DOPE) grows wild here . So what decriminilisation?You western people are funny, 
1) you want decriminilisation of DOPE? cos you dont get it/ Don't grow dope n australia?
2)You dont have family structures or respect to deal with it.
3)When you cant respect your sibiling or your parents then how can you respect others in your office?Then its only a fight for who earns more and who says i quit first!.
4)..... i need not say what they learnt.



Ravi Nair said:


> I don't know uch about his politics though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, BJP should push for Marijuana decriminlisation on the basis of our ancestors using hallucinogens in our traditional rituals.



Yes, BJP should push for Marijuana decriminlisation on the basis of our ancestors using hallucinogens in our traditional rituals.[/quote]

WoW---->What is Marijuana Decriminalisation on basis of our ancestors using hallucinogens in our traditional rituals?
Listen kid, Cannabis Indica aka (Cannabis born in india therefore the name indica.)(MARIJUANA/DOPE) grows wild here . So what decriminilisation?You western people are funny, 
1) you want decriminilisation of DOPE? cos you dont get it/ Don't grow dope n australia?
2)You dont have family structures or respect to deal with it.
3)When you cant respect your sibiling or your parents then how can you respect others in your office?Then its only a fight for who earns more and who says i quit first!.
4)..... i need not say what they learnt.



Ravi Nair said:


> I don't know uch about his politics though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, BJP should push for Marijuana decriminlisation on the basis of our ancestors using hallucinogens in our traditional rituals.


----------



## Chronos

Bombermanx1 said:


> WoW---->What is Marijuana Decriminalisation on basis of our ancestors using hallucinogens in our traditional rituals?
> Listen kid, Cannabis Indica aka (Cannabis born in india therefore the name indica.)(MARIJUANA/DOPE) grows wild here . So what decriminilisation?You western people are funny,
> 1) you want decriminilisation of DOPE? cos you dont get it/ Don't grow dope n australia?
> *2)You dont have family structures or respect to deal with it.
> 3)When you cant respect your sibiling or your parents then how can you respect others in your office?Then its only a fight for who earns more and who says i quit first!.
> 4)..... i need not say what they learnt.*



First off, I live in New Zealand!

And second, ALL THAT for a bad joke.

And third,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Star Wars said:


> I read that Raj is congy b team somewhere



yep, cant rule out.

Reasons why Maharashtra is turning towards Modi 

Nobody can be surprised that the latest pre-election survey has predicted a *sweep* for the Bharatiya Janata Party in Gujarat. But add to that the findings of the survey from Madhya Pradesh and Maharashtra and you have a cocktail of three states with a common thread of high growth. One of them is a former BIMARU state but it has swung upward on various indicators towards the top of the table on agricultural growth and GDP. Gujarat and Maharashtra are both highly urbanised states, all three are highly aspirational states, with an enthusiastic young electorate. 

And while Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh will see an overwhelming wave in support of the BJP, *Maharashtra is veering in that direction too*. The findings of the Lokniti-IBN Election Tracker survey seem to suggest that the high growth states are particularly prone to the Modi factor. The Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh results may be no-brainers, but Maharashtra, where the Congress-NCP government that has been in power for three consecutive terms is battling a crippling double anti-incumbency against the UPA and the state government, is showing a rising Modi wave too. The lacklustre response to Narendra Modi's much-publicised December rally in Mumbai notwithstanding, the Modi wave in Maharashtra is undeniable, the survey findings show. They suggest a clear rise in projected voteshare and seats for the BJP in the second biggest state in terms of the number of Parliamentarians it sends to Lok Sabha. The seats projection shows the Congress and NCP managing 12 to 20 seats, down from 25. The BJP and it's allies could win 25 to 33 seats of Maharashtra's 48. 

*Is all of aspirational India warming up to Modi as their Prime Ministerial candidate?*


Speaking during CNN-IBN's debate on the Lokniti survey's findings, columnist Swapan Dasgupta pointed out that while the data for these states suggest that they are a large catchment area for Modi, *large parts of Bihar, Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand are going the BJP way too*. "Modi is being interpreted differently in different parts of India," Dasgupta said. The Telegraph's national political editor Manini Chatterjee also pointed out that it is in states where the BJP has a presence that there is a massive Modi wave -- not witnessed in West Bengal, Andhra Pradesh, Assam or Kerala where the BJP is a non-entity. Others on the panel disagreed with the contention that high growth and support for the BJP coincide, stating instead that each state is unique. For example, the lowest rating for Modi is in Kerala, the most educated state, while backward and rural parts of Rajasthan have seen rising support for the BJP leader too. "We still have to understand it," said sociologist Dipankar Gupta. "It's not simply aspirational and urban. Why is Kerala, an aspirational and urban state, so against Modi?"


Having said that, there are five takeaways from Maharashtra's tilt towards Narendra Modi, and they are also incidentally important state-of-the-nation lessons for the Congress. One, the vote for Modi in many parts of the country, as in Maharashtra, will be a vote-out of the Congress. Maharashtra is perhaps the prime example of this -- three chief ministers in five years, a Congress MP himself taking on Chief Minister Prithviraj Chavan over policy paralysis, pending projects across the state, mounting debt and now, me-too populism over electricity tariffs despite the hefty subsidy bill. "Maharashtra suffers from total inaction... No action on any front, no new idea no new project, the Congress-NCP government is only sitting on its old laurels," said senior journalist Kumar Ketkar, adding that the dependence on the success of Mumbai as a business powerhouse is counterproductive for the rest of the state and its backward regions. Maharashtra has also bucked the trend of the BJP growing in stature in regions where it already has a strong base. Despite its lack of organisational strength in large parts of the state, the *BJP will see an eight percent rise in its popularity*. 

According to Ketkar, globalisation, the free market economy and the 'mall culture' have had the maximum impact in Maharashtra with its more urbanised middle classes, migrants with a clean electoral slate, younger voters and voters with larger disposable incomes. The neo middle classes, even in rural regions like Satara, Sangli, Latur and Nanded with their children living in New York or London, are also hugely disappointed with Congress. As Gupta put it, there is a middle class, a neo middle class and a knocking-on-the-door middle class. *And they are voting for Narendra Modi because they feel let down by the most archetypal right-winger, Dr Manmohan Singh, the man closest to the US.* 

The anti corruption vote is a real thing. As Dipankar Gupta said, the anti-corruption feeling in Maharashtra is very strong, and the NCP is a dysfunctional crutch, actually bringing down the Congress in the state. While about half of the respondents had not even heard of the Adarsh scam, indicating that the scam that cost Ashok Chavan his job as CM and possibly his political career too does not have much traction in rural Maharashtra, two thirds of those who knew about the scam believed that the government erred in rejecting the inquiry commission report indicting senior politicians and bureaucrats of misusing their position. The NCP's apparent support to it's own men embroiled in the irrigation scam has tainted the junior partner in the coalition too. 

The decimation of the Congress is clear. If Kumar Ketkar's projections are to be believed, then all ten seats in the Vidarbha region of Maharashtra -- a Congress stronghold for years, home to a serious agrarian crisis and high rate of farmer suicides -- could go against the Congress-NCP. Marathas are drifting away from the NCP even in its stronghold of Western Maharashtra. In fact, the Marathas' eroding support for the Congress-NCP is another sign of the party's slow demise in the state. Caste is no longer relevant, that Marathas are moving away from the Congress-NCP is a reflection of that. A young voter, possibly a migrant, with a clean slate as far as his politics is concerned, is not weighed down by historical political leanings of his caste. "This is not an anti-incumbency," said Gupta. "That is too mild. It is a strong antipathy to the ruling combine," he said of the sense of gloom and doom within the Congress. Not only has the Congress not been able to recover from the defeats it suffered in December, but it's slide continues even in other states, including for example Maharshtra which could have been its last big bastion and chattisgarh where the congress and the BJP were neck and neck on counting day in December. Dr Ramchandra Guha, author and historian, added that the nepotism in the NCP is a contributing factor to the decline of the Congress in Maharashtra. And with Sharad Pawar preparing for what could be a swansong, that too in the Rajya Sabha, no revival of the NCP is possible, the panelists suggested. 

If Chief minister Prithviraj Chavan is being called the Manmohan Singh of Maharashtra, it is not just for his background as a skilled technocrat. Here is a man with an impeccable personal record of integrity, he has put in place several processes in the Mahrashtra administration to promote transparency and to replace arbitrary decision making with scientific and systematic methods. And yet, Chavan is perhaps in the country's most unenviable chief ministerial chair. Having taken over a debt-ridden state government amid the resignation of Ashoka Chavan over Adarsh, he has has an aggressive NCP swiping at his heels and a demoralised bureaucracy looking over its shoulder and more or less refusing to take decisions on key issues. Caught in the tussle between probity and politics, his own performance as chief minister is seen as less than dazzling, according to the survey results. Without a mass base of his own, Chavan is also no Shivraj Singh Chouhan, who could carry some non-performing ministers on his shoulders and still swing a big victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Android said:


> strange i am having a conversation with guynextdoor in another thread and he says all of it has been proven.i have asked him for a source as i cant find any. he hasn't replied yet so i thought of asking other members here.



just ignore that guy, he's a troll. he will never get u source and just spams.



kurup said:


> Southern states does not look promising to BJP .
> 
> They need to increase their campaigning there especially Karnataka and Andhra Pradesh .



They need to work out of their skins for next 3 months in KA. Yeddy should go out and get seats.

AP forget about it. TDP will do the job for BJP. They might get around 13 seats. Chandrababu naidu has no other way but to support Modi.

TN, BJP should work hard and form an alliance with Vijaykanth, Vaigo, Ramadoss. Try and get 10 seats.

Kerala they need to go alone and hope for atleast 2-3 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

BJP set to make gains in Gujarat, Maharashtra, MP: Survey


----------



## kurup

CorporateAffairs said:


> Kerala they need to go alone and hope for atleast 2-3 seats.



No way they are going to get 2-3 seats from Kerala in the current setup .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

heisenberg said:


> why bjp messes up with election campaigning.can't they do full fledged campaigning in states like odisha,west bengal,kerala,assam etc..this is the best time for bjp to expand the party..do bjp lacks leaders or there are some other reasons or do we have to wait for another month or two when they will campaign here




In Odisha Yes. As per survey, BJP is getting 25% vote. Another 5% swing will get BJP atleast 1/3rd seats.

In Keral and WB, Few percentage swings in favor of BJP will not be sufficient to convert the swing in seats as BJP is getting 10 to 15% votes only. 

BJP's Focus should be 

1) UP
2) Maharashtra
3) karnataka. If possible ally with JDS. 
4) Odisha
5) Bihar
6)AP with Chandra babu or TRC or TRS as all are equally strong.
6) Tamilnadu with alliance with Jaya. If it fails than VIKO.



kurup said:


> No way they are going to get 2-3 seats from Kerala in the current setup .



If this happen there is nothing good like that. It will be very good for the people of Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> 10 years also is a long time...states like M.P , GOA and GUjarat are in a very good developmental path .... but it will take time considering the huge population as compared to U.S




We can not until Rupee gets strong. We can have this in coming time.



heisenberg said:


> i mean what is hindering development..can't modi make a city like dubai or hong kong in gujarat...i want bjp ruled states so developed that non-bjp states should cry for bjp government in their states...i did not know much about politics until last 4 months..but whatever i learned about india in last some month i am inclining towards BJP..am i getting too judgemental




Batter Than Dubai or any asian city is in making in Gujarat.

Read and see Dholera SIR.

Expressway to link Ahmedabad and Dholera SIR. | Kadamb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Puchtoon said:


> The problem is NOT with corruption,every leader is corrupt in some way and this is not a BIG problem.
> The problem is that they lack IDEOLOGY and that's why lack love for country.




There is a difference in Corruption level. All money straight way used to go into pocket of Congress leaders. 

In congress regime work was done on Paper only. In BJP regime there will be some % to pay to party such as 2 to 3%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Kaniska said:


> Can you imagine that Odisha has a vote share of 25% for BJP as per the survey by IBN live..Still then they are not focousing on this state...And on top of that in last election they did not win any seat from Odisha...




BJP need a strong local network and good leadership to convert Namo factor into vote.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> We can not until Rs gets strong. We can have this in coming time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batter Than Dubai or any asian city is in making in Gujarat.
> 
> Read and see Dholera SIR.
> 
> Expressway to link Ahmedabad and Dholera SIR. | Kadamb



GIFT CITY GUJRAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> *AAP item girl of politics: chetan bhagat*
> 
> In a first sign indicating a plunge in the popularity of Delhi's favourite political party that came to power with a thumping win against the congress party, criticizms have been pouring in.
> 
> This is especially after newly elected Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal took on the cops with his dharna. It's worth mentioning here that kejriwal and his partymen were protesting against the police inaction over the last two days which shut down four metro stations which is the lifeline of the city and also brought normal life to a standstill in the nation's capital.
> 
> This has not gone down well with many localities and also celebrities who were hoping for kejriwal to usher in change for the better.
> 
> Renowned author Chetan bhagat on Tuesday told an English news channel that he was disappointed with the modus operandi of the aam aadmi party.
> 
> "AAP has really let me down. This is not the party I voted for," the author said.
> 
> Chetan also called kejriwal's party publicity hungry and attention seeking. In a sharp criticism against the party, the author called AAP the item girl of politics looking for instant attention.
> 
> Similar sentiments have been echoed by several delhiites who had seen arvind kejriwal as a messiah of change.
> 
> It now remains to be seen if kejriwal will continue with his strategies or take a step back to introsprect what's causing disappointment among people who believed in him and voted him to power.




Chetan Bhagat is an Idiot. I realized that in one of his conversation with Swami Ramdev. How ever he is right here.


----------



## kurup

HariPrasad said:


> If this happen there is nothing good like that. It will be very good for the people of Kerala.



I will be very happy if that happens but the reality is different .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Puchtoon said:


> *Chidambaram accepts cong winning around 100,*_Chalo 100 to mana_
> 
> 
> 
> He also expressed confidence that Rahul Gandhi would be Prime Minister if Congress comes back to power, saying the young leader as enough "fire in his belly" for the post, although it was unlikely that any party would get majority and polls were *likely to throw a "very very fractured mandate".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chidambaram attacks Modi from Davos; says BJP has a blood-eyed economics model - The Economic Times




He is a Number one Idiot who speak a good english. This guy had been the F M For a very long time. He ruined economy. He does not have any vision. He failed to curtail unplanned expenditure and increase the planned expenditure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I was talking about the EXTREMELY IMPORTANT video on How to eat fruits and vigetables in your busy schedules. Jesus, don't you even read the posts before replying. Now, unless you want to have CANCER, you might make sure that you a healthy diet!!!!




Hey Man,

Why are you not defending Congress? Is there any change of heart ?



Android said:


> just a question guys has any of the allegations against yedyurappa proven in court???




The allegation by Lokayukta thrown away by Karnataka high court in initial hearing.


----------



## drunken-monke

Nair saab said:


> Actually That will go against BJP...
> 
> what ever may be the case with SS... BJP cant simply Drop them... BJP lacks strong Maratha Leaders... But SS still has some strong Maratha faces ... Thats the reason they are ruling BMC for last 27 years continuously.. and ruling BMC itself means ruling a small state like Delhi... old Mumbai alone has 7 MP seats which is equal to Delhi ... leave alone Thane, kalyan, Bhiwandi , Maval and Raigad which again has 5 MP seats ... which comes in Greater Mumbai and Navi Mumbai...
> 
> which makes a grand total of 11 seats ... there are many states which less seats then Old Mumbai + Greater Mumbai + Navi Mumbai like Goa 2 MP seats, Delhi 7 MP seats even Punjab has just 13 seats...
> 
> Dont just go by the opinion polls... SS still has got lot of Fire Power ... If Anand Dighe was Alive we would have seen SS ruling Maharashtra ...
> 
> Anand Dighe has life like image among the Maraths equal to Hindu Hriday samrath Balasheb Thakrey... so much that even Tharkrey family used to feel threatened by him ... there many conspiracy theories like SS themselves where behind his death...
> 
> MNS still is a force to recon with ... But they dont have much strong leaders apart Raj Thackrey ... But if MNS takes a Strong View against BJP ... it can do a lot of Damage to BJP... RAJ is still a Hindutva leader which he himself proudly say...
> 
> Thank god Raj is soft of Modi ... and considers him a Nationalist Hindutva leader...


SS is strong majorly at Mumbai, Nashik, and Konkan region.. In rest of Maharashtra its about BJP...
In Villages, the politics on caste basis is really damaging the hopes for BJP since people from SC are more inclined towards INC/NCP. Make no mistake about the vote bank of Dalits...
SS has been weaken after death of Balasahab thakare...
In urban region apart from west Maharashtra its mostly BJP. The problem arises in villages where people are not completely aware about national issues.. a 500 Rs note and a bottle of liquor buys of the Vote...
Am from Maharashtra, I know the reality... To all my relative and known friends and peoples, I urge to vote BJP irrespective of candidate...
And Raj is not a a hindutva leader... He is a leader of Local marathi people especially young ones who aspire a carrier/self business..


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> In Odisha Yes. As per survey, BJP is getting 25% vote. Another 5% swing will get BJP atleast 1/3rd seats.
> 
> In Keral and WB, Few percentage swings in favor of BJP will not be sufficient to convert the swing in seats as BJP is getting 10 to 15% votes only.
> 
> BJP's Focus should be
> 
> 1) UP
> 2) Maharashtra
> 3) karnataka. If possible ally with JDS.
> 4) Odisha
> 5) Bihar
> 6)AP with Chandra babu or TRC or TRS as all are equally strong.
> 6) Tamilnadu with alliance with Jaya. If it fails than VIKO.



Go all out in GJ, UP, RJ, DL, HR, PJ, UK, JAMMU, MH, MP, CH, OR, BH, JH, KA.

Get alliances with TDP, DMDK, PMK, IN AP & TN.

WB, KL dont see any alliance chances.


----------



## nair

I saw an interesting writing by TOI..... You may like this...

*A note to our readers: TOI's sole allegiance is to you*

It is being said that this paper, after initially supporting AAP, has now 'turned' against it. We were prepared for this. We have been called pro-Congress, anti-Congress, pro-BJP, anti-BJP. We have been accused by some of being cheerleaders for Narendra Modi, and by others of running a campaign against him. And depending on who you listen to, we are either too soft or too hard onRahul Gandhi. 

Truth is, we have no political masters, nor do we have any hidden agendas. The only side we take is that of our readers. 

We do not seek power or influence despite being by far the world's largest-circulated English newspaper. But we do want to use the columns of this paper to do good. We want to make India a better place for our children; we want them to grow up with hope, not despair. 

Our job is to inform, educate, entertain, guide, and above all, help every reader realise his or her full potential. We believe in primacy of the individual over the state, and that democracy in its truest sense is about the power of one. We believe in personal liberty and in freedom of choice. We believe that governments and political leaders are here to serve, not to rule. We believe taxpayers have a right to expect that their money is spent honestly, prudently and wisely—instead of disappearing down the ratholes of sloth, corruption and political handouts. We believe natural resources need to be allocated fairly and transparently. We believe that business, when honestly conducted, is good for the nation. We believe in the creation of opportunity for the greatest number. 

We will support Modi, Rahul, Kejriwal and every other politician every time they do the right thing. But no one should expect a blank cheque from us. Our sole allegiance is to our reader, not to any politician or party.


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Go all out in GJ, UP, RJ, DL, HR, PJ, UK, JAMMU, MH, MP, CH, OR, BH, JH, KA.



In HR, KA and OR, Alliance are required to wipe out Congress. In PJ and MH allies are already there.

I would like TDP BJP alliance in Ap and with Amma in TN. First seems very much possible where other seems a distance dream.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

nair said:


> I saw an interesting writing by TOI..... You may like this...
> 
> *A note to our readers: TOI's sole allegiance is to you*
> 
> It is being said that this paper, after initially supporting AAP, has now 'turned' against it. We were prepared for this. We have been called pro-Congress, anti-Congress, pro-BJP, anti-BJP. We have been accused by some of being cheerleaders for Narendra Modi, and by others of running a campaign against him. And depending on who you listen to, we are either too soft or too hard onRahul Gandhi.
> 
> Truth is, we have no political masters, nor do we have any hidden agendas. The only side we take is that of our readers.
> 
> We do not seek power or influence despite being by far the world's largest-circulated English newspaper. But we do want to use the columns of this paper to do good. We want to make India a better place for our children; we want them to grow up with hope, not despair.
> 
> Our job is to inform, educate, entertain, guide, and above all, help every reader realise his or her full potential. We believe in primacy of the individual over the state, and that democracy in its truest sense is about the power of one. We believe in personal liberty and in freedom of choice. We believe that governments and political leaders are here to serve, not to rule. We believe taxpayers have a right to expect that their money is spent honestly, prudently and wisely—instead of disappearing down the ratholes of sloth, corruption and political handouts. We believe natural resources need to be allocated fairly and transparently. We believe that business, when honestly conducted, is good for the nation. We believe in the creation of opportunity for the greatest number.
> 
> We will support Modi, Rahul, Kejriwal and every other politician every time they do the right thing. But no one should expect a blank cheque from us. Our sole allegiance is to our reader, not to any politician or party.



True...TOI's only allegience is with money 



HariPrasad said:


> In HR, KA and OR, Alliance are required to wipe out Congress. In PJ and MH allies are already there.
> 
> I would like TDP BJP alliance in Ap and with Amma in TN. First seems very much possible where other seems a distance dream.



What about in AB, EF, CD, IJ?


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> True...TOI's only allegience is with money
> 
> 
> 
> What about in AB, EF, CD, IJ?



Congress will loose deposit.


----------



## Puchtoon

HariPrasad said:


> There is a difference in Corruption level. All money straight way used to go into pocket of Congress leaders.
> 
> In congress regime work was done on Paper only. In BJP regime there will be some % to pay to party such as 2 to 3%.



Ya but i was not talking about SCAMS .


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> In HR, KA and OR, Alliance are required to wipe out Congress. In PJ and MH allies are already there.
> 
> I would like TDP BJP alliance in Ap and with Amma in TN. First seems very much possible where other seems a distance dream.



TDP is on the verge of losing in AP. telangana it will lose anyways. Andhra, it needs Modi's popularity to cash in votes and seats.

withwout an alliance, Modi will survive but TDP will not.

TN, amma is too ambitious to become the PM. I just cant understand politicians like her Mayawati, Mulayam, Arvind, Mamta would like to become PMs!

When will they understand, that to be PM they need a national status like Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

drunken-monke said:


> SS is strong majorly at Mumbai, Nashik, and Konkan region.. In rest of Maharashtra its about BJP...
> In Villages, the politics on caste basis is really damaging the hopes for BJP since people from SC are more inclined towards INC/NCP. Make no mistake about the vote bank of Dalits...
> SS has been weaken after death of Balasahab thakare...
> In urban region apart from west Maharashtra its mostly BJP. The problem arises in villages where people are not completely aware about national issues.. a 500 Rs note and a bottle of liquor buys of the Vote...
> Am from Maharashtra, I know the reality... To all my relative and known friends and peoples, I urge to vote BJP irrespective of candidate...
> And Raj is not a a hindutva leader... He is a leader of Local marathi people especially young ones who aspire a carrier/self business..


N o Buddy ... I have lot of MNS friends ... they still are sticking to Hindutva ... Raj himself has said in many speeches about Veer Savarkar and Tilak ... 

Even Today if u go in MNS office and complaint about harresment of Hindus by minority ... MNS comes in defence ... I have seen them going against Christian Conversion in Raigad ... 

And dont forget Maharashtra is a highly urbanized state ... and Urban areas have equal seats as much as the rural ...

and SS is very strong in Urban areas...

and Konkan, Mumbai Nashik alone make more then 15 seats ... and u forget about Vidharbha...


----------



## drunken-monke

Nair saab said:


> N o Buddy ... I have lot of MNS friends ... they still are sticking to Hindutva ... Raj himself has said in many speeches about Veer Savarkar and Tilak ...
> 
> Even Today if u go in MNS office and complaint about harresment of Hindus by minority ... MNS comes in defence ... I have seen them going against Christian Conversion in Raigad ...
> 
> And dont forget Maharashtra is a highly urbanized state ... and Urban areas have equal seats as much as the rural ...
> 
> and SS is very strong in Urban areas...
> 
> and Konkan, Mumbai Nashik alone make more then 15 seats ... and u forget about Vidharbha...


I am basically from Vidarbha..... BJP is only option their.. reason SS is anti Vidarbha forming... Neverthless...
MNS was born out of SS and hence has the basic ideology of ss.. But is you see their flag, you could know their pseudo ideology...


----------



## jiki

what a seen in gorakhpur in NAMO rally, may be some 5-7 lac ppl is there,modi's direct attack to NETAJI is invigorating people in such a way dat they are going crazyyyyyy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombermanx1

Ravi Nair said:


> First off, I live in New Zealand!
> 
> And second, ALL THAT for a bad joke.
> 
> And third,


 doh, nevermind i was dead drunk it was all gibberish lol


----------



## Jason bourne

What Modi just said in his speech " AAP Sa b ka malik ek"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## typoerror

*Laissez-faire* ‏@FCBtheChamps  1m
Ahead of MSM: Uttar Pradesh CSDS 2014 Vote Share Predictions: INC: 16%, BSP: 17%, SP: 17%, AAP: 5% & BJP: only 38% 


Maasive massive. No alliace is gonna save INC, SP and BSP.

Unless all three of them ally together LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Puchtoon

Want to know Why Congress Fears MODI and AMITSHAH?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
..

..
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...
.
.
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

INC: 16%, BSP: 17%, SP: 17%, AAP: 5% & BJP: only 38% IN UP

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

Holy Fk. BJP heading for absolute majority if this number is even remotely correct. Apparantly a 5 lakh crowd greeted him in Gorakhpur today.

Can wait for guynextdoors next recipe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

*Caught on Camera: AAP Worker Kicks Disabled Man*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151892246463531

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

typoerror said:


> *Laissez-faire* ‏@FCBtheChamps  1m
> Ahead of MSM: Uttar Pradesh CSDS 2014 Vote Share Predictions: INC: 16%, BSP: 17%, SP: 17%, AAP: 5% & BJP: only 38%
> 
> 
> Maasive massive. No alliace is gonna save INC, SP and BSP.
> 
> Unless all three of them ally together LOL



I woun't be surprised if SP and Congress make an alliance. And if it wasn't for the stupid PAAP party, BJP would have crossed the 40% vote share mark.


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> I woun't be surprised if SP and Congress make an alliance.


Nothing is gonna save them,modi is planning Road show ,Maa behen hogi 'sabki' in UP HEHEHHE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Finally BJP gets a pre-poll ally in Tamil Nadu ... 

Today MDMK and BJP becomes a alliance partner formally ...

And Talk's are going on also with PMK and DMDK to join the alliance ...

so finally It would be a Third front in Tamil Nadu ... against DMK and ADMK...

BJP-MDMK formally declare alliance for Lok Sabha polls - The Times of India

I think this time Jaya will feel the heat finally ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


> Nothing is gonna save them,modi is planning Road show ,Maa behen hogi 'sabki' in UP HEHEHHE



, but it will help BJP's cause even more if they do form alliance. Congress+SP will see a consolidation of "Minority" vote, and that in turn will trigger the consolidation of "majority" vote. 

What do you think about BSP+BJP alliance? Too far fetched? Can be the matchwinner in UP, and will help in other states too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> , but it will help BJP's cause even more if they do form alliance. Congress+SP will see a consolidation of "Minority" vote, and that in turn will trigger the consolidation of "majority" vote.
> 
> What do you think about BSP+BJP alliance? Too far fetched? Can be the matchwinner in UP, and will help in other states too.


No chance .

SP BJP tactical understanding could happen to decimate BSP, netaji waise bhi 8-10 se zada nahi le ja sakte best case me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Nair saab said:


> *Caught on Camera: AAP Worker Kicks Disabled Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151892246463531



Disgusting pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

Puchtoon said:


> No chance .
> 
> SP BJP tactical understanding could happen to decimate BSP, netaji waise bhi 8-10 se zada best case me le ja sakte he


no way. just go it alone. the wave in UP will only get better. Expect at least another 2-3% swing before polls in favour of BJP. No alliances please. I hope to god not.

They can get 40+ seats with 38% voteshare. that seals the elections without any liabilities like maya or mulayam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> , but it will help BJP's cause even more if they do form alliance. Congress+SP will see a consolidation of "Minority" vote, and that in turn will trigger the consolidation of "majority" vote.
> 
> What do you think about BSP+BJP alliance? Too far fetched? Can be the matchwinner in UP, and will help in other states too.



BSP+BJP is not possible sir jee, people in UP have a different mind set. . . Caste system plays a major role till now. . . most of the thakurs and brahmins vote for BJP and if BJP shakes hands with BSP they will lose these votes ( ego issues). BSP's ideology is Raste Ka Patthar in this alliance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Reports are coming the ishrat jahan bogey will again be in MSM/CBI


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> BSP+BJP is not possible sir jee, people in UP have a different mind set. . . Caste system plays a major role till now. . . most of the thakurs and brahmins vote for BJP and if BJP shakes hands with BSP they will lose these votes ( ego issues). BSP's ideology is Raste Ka Patthar in this alliance



UP politics is not as black and white anymore. Bhramin votes played a major role in bringing Mayawati to power last time. Brahmins and other "forward castes" are slowly becoming what Muslim vote back used to be back in the days, with various parties vying for their vote. In Bihar JD(U) is busy wooing the Brahmins and Bhumihars these days. This is the situation at the state level though, when it comes at national level, The "forward" castes will vote for BJP enmasse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

typoerror said:


> no way. just go it alone. the wave in UP will only get better. Expect at least another 2-3% swing before polls in favour of BJP. No alliances please. I hope to god not.
> 
> They can get 40+ seats with 38% voteshare. that seals the elections without any liabilities like maya or mulayam.



Alone hi he ,Tactical doesn't means alliance


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


> Reports are coming the ishrat jahan bogey will again be in MSM/CBI



Desperate times calls for desperate measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

typoerror said:


> Holy Fk. BJP heading for *absolute majority* if this number is even remotely correct. Apparantly a 5 lakh crowd greeted him in Gorakhpur today.
> 
> Can wait for guynextdoors next recipe.



hellow brother remember me


----------



## kbd-raaf

Jason bourne said:


> best case 300+
> worst case 225





Jason bourne said:


> hellow brother remember me



AHAHAHA


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> UP politics is not as black and white anymore. Bhramin votes played a major role in bringing Mayawati to power last time. Brahmins and other "forward castes" are slowly becoming what Muslim vote back used to be back in the days, with various parties vying for their vote. In Bihar JD(U) is busy wooing the Brahmins and Bhumihars these days. This is the situation at the state level though, when it comes at national level, The "forward" castes will vote for BJP enmasse.



Eastern UP no idea sir jee, I belong to this place called Kannauj( a thakur dominated area) . . . . ppl are ready to vote for Mulayam but not Mayawati. even in Bundelkhand region ppl have this very same attitude.


----------



## typoerror

Jason bourne said:


> hellow brother remember me


no 300+ scene bro. lets not kid ourselves.


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> , but it will help BJP's cause even more if they do form alliance. Congress+SP will see a consolidation of "Minority" vote, and that in turn will trigger the consolidation of "majority" vote.
> 
> What do you think about *BSP+BJP alliance?* Too far fetched? Can be the matchwinner in UP, and will help in other states too.



unlikely from day one in UP NAMO has take on all three SP BSP And Cong. sabaka ... it means he is confidant enough tha he will not need allies in UP ... modi is eyeing 58 to 60 seats of bjp in UP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

This was the case in 1998 IndiaVotes PC: Uttar Pradesh [1947 - 1999] 1998

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Roybot said:


> , but it will help BJP's cause even more if they do form alliance. Congress+SP will see a consolidation of "Minority" vote, and that in turn will trigger the consolidation of "majority" vote.
> 
> What do you think about BSP+BJP alliance? Too far fetched? Can be the matchwinner in UP, and will help in other states too.


I want BJP to contest alone in UP... UP should be our Base if we want to win in every election ... if UP becomes a BJP strong hold like Gujarat and MP...

then just Imagine UP+MP+Gujarat+Chhattisgarh+Rajasthan = 80+29+26+11+25= 171 seats...

we can have BJP government consecutively in center with these 5 states ... let alone the other BJP seats from other states...

If the BJP plays the caste card well like BSP it can become the key player of UP...


typoerror said:


> Holy Fk. BJP heading for absolute majority if this number is even remotely correct. Apparantly a 5 lakh crowd greeted him in Gorakhpur today.
> 
> Can wait for guynextdoors next recipe.


Dont be so over confident ... the rally was Held at Gorakhpur ... which is the only BJP strong hold left in UP... most of the MLA and MP seats of BJP at present are from this and near by areas bordering Nepal ... 

We need to do more work in Central and western UP...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Bombermanx1 said:


> doh, nevermind* i was dead drunk it was all gibberish lo*l



I suspected it, but didn't want say lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

typoerror said:


> no 300+ scene bro. lets not kid ourselves.



in best case 300+ 

good case it will be around 250 BJP alone and i am sure about that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

Nair saab said:


> Dont be so over confident ... the rally was Held at Gorakhpur ... which is the only BJP strong hold left in UP... most of the MLA and MP seats of BJP at present are from this and near by areas bordering Nepal ...
> We need to do more work in Central and western UP...


I was basing it on vote percentage rather than rally size but point well made and taken.


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> This was the case in 1998 IndiaVotes PC: Uttar Pradesh [1947 - 1999] 1998



exactly BJP eyeing 57 to 60 seats ...


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> exactly BJP eyeing 57 to 60 seats ...



BTW tab 85 seat thi UP me ,Ab 80 hen


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> This was the case in 1998 IndiaVotes PC: Uttar Pradesh [1947 - 1999] 1998




God willing , this time India for the first time since 1947 would get the government what she really deserves.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426302219353198592

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> BTW tab 85 seat thi UP me ,Ab 80 hen



tab NAMO fever nahi tha


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> tab NAMO fever nahi tha


Tab RJB movement tha


----------



## Roybot

Its looking pretty promising so for. Expect atleast 40-50 seats more from Rajasthan+Punjab+Haryana+Himachal+UK+Delhi. Not to forget the AAP drama that unfolded this week will push the people who were planning to vote for AAP back to BJP. So final seats we are looking at 210-260!

All in all Namo Namo in 2014. One last push and we can get rid of this menace called Congress 






​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Roybot said:


> Its looking pretty promising so for. Expect atleast 40-50 seats more from Rajasthan+Punjab+Haryana+Himachal+UK+Delhi. Not to forget the AAP drama that unfolded this week will push the people who were planning to vote for AAP will swing back to BJP. So final seats we are looking at 210-260!
> 
> All in all Namo Namo in 2014. One last push and we can get rid of this menace called Congress
> 
> 
> View attachment 13974
> 
> ​



UP's best case is 60.


----------



## HariPrasad

chak de INDIA said:


> BSP+BJP is not possible sir jee, people in UP have a different mind set. . . Caste system plays a major role till now. . . most of the thakurs and brahmins vote for BJP and if BJP shakes hands with BSP they will lose these votes ( ego issues). BSP's ideology is Raste Ka Patthar in this alliance




this Small parties are cancer of the country. They need to be eliminated by Hook or kook.


----------



## Roybot

VeeraBahadur said:


> UP's best case is 60.



Its still "early days", so its a conservative estimate.


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> Its looking pretty promising so for. Expect atleast 40-50 seats more from Rajasthan+Punjab+Haryana+Himachal+UK+Delhi. Not to forget the AAP drama that unfolded this week will push the people who were planning to vote for AAP back to BJP. So final seats we are looking at 210-260!
> 
> All in all Namo Namo in 2014. One last push and we can get rid of this menace called Congress
> 
> 
> View attachment 13974
> 
> ​




who is doing what from our PDF group for promoting Namo ?


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> Its looking pretty promising so for. Expect atleast 40-50 seats more from Rajasthan+Punjab+Haryana+Himachal+UK+Delhi. Not to forget the AAP drama that unfolded this week will push the people who were planning to vote for AAP back to BJP. So final seats we are looking at 210-260!
> 
> All in all Namo Namo in 2014. One last push and we can get rid of this menace called Congress
> 
> 
> View attachment 13974
> 
> ​




It is certainly not 6 and 10 in Karnataka. It will be much more than that.

What about other states?


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> who is doing what from our PDF group for promoting Namo ?



We want to contribute, but sitting all the way here our options are limited. So online activism pretty much from my side.



HariPrasad said:


> It is certainly not 6 and 10 in Karnataka. It will be much more than that.
> 
> What about other states?



These are not my estimates bro, I just added up the results from the CSDS Election tracker. Today they ll be declaring the results for the rest of the states. All up they surveyed people from 19 states.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> We want to contribute, but sitting all the way here our options are limited. So online activism pretty much from my side.


Just SMS all in your contacts in india to vote for NAMO in a good way
add a line to forward this message etc etc

that will be enuff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426318077920174080






@Guynextdoor2 you mad bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Roybot said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426318077920174080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 you mad bro?




Yep and this clearly signifies, Modi doesn't divide India he unites India like cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

I think, By April 2014, before election starts, Modi will make it one sided.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Two held for carrying knives into Modi's UP rally venue - The Times of India


----------



## typoerror

Roybot said:


>




epic


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> We want to contribute, but sitting all the way here our options are limited. So online activism pretty much from my side.
> 
> 
> 
> These are not my estimates bro, I just added up the results from the CSDS Election tracker. Today they ll be declaring the results for the rest of the states. All up they surveyed people from 19 states.




I have 20+ namo group on whatsapp with support of our local MLA who is in Namo Team in my whatsapp group few gujrat ministers few MLA's some big BJP workers are there . run 2 FB page 3 twitter Acounts of namo ...planning for NAMO t Stall on 26th jan ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Jason bourne said:


> I have 20+ namo group on whatsapp with support of our local MLA who is in Namo Team in my whatsapp group few gujrat ministers few MLA's some big BJP workers are there . run 2 FB page 3 twitter Acounts of namo ...planning for NAMO t Stall on 26th jan ....



Which state do you live in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

kbd-raaf said:


> Which state do you live in?




GUJRAT


----------



## Android

No doubt that NDA will come to power at the centre now only thing left to see is now will Modi become Prime Minister and for even 180 seats wont be enough BJP needs to win atleast 200 seats in Lok Sabha for that to happen. *Fingers Crossed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Roybot said:


> Its looking pretty promising so for. Expect atleast 40-50 seats more from Rajasthan+Punjab+Haryana+Himachal+UK+Delhi. *Not to forget the AAP drama that unfolded this week will push the people who were planning to vote for AAP back to BJP.* So final seats we are looking at 210-260!
> 
> All in all Namo Namo in 2014. One last push and we can get rid of this menace called Congress
> 
> 
> View attachment 13974
> 
> ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Android said:


> No doubt that NDA will come to power at the centre now only thing left to see is now will Modi become Prime Minister and for even 180 seats wont be enough BJP needs to win atleast 200 seats in Lok Sabha for that to happen. *Fingers Crossed*




Predicting, 210 seats for BJP.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426320670092296194


----------



## Android

Hope BJP will use the power of centre to increase its presence in states where it has dismal existence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

VeeraBahadur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426320670092296194



By Crazywal ?


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> By Crazywal ?


Seems like Arvinds honesty certificate issuing printing press has breakdown...


AAP questions YouTube’s honesty over Kumar Vishwas’ controversial videos | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Seems like Arvinds honesty certificate issuing printing press has breakdown...
> 
> 
> AAP questions YouTube’s honesty over Kumar Vishwas’ controversial videos | Faking News


Welcome to the big bad world of Indian politics. It's bit more than dharna, anshan & street protests!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Star Wars said:


> By Crazywal ?



Yep, AAP = KrazyBall


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> who is doing what from our PDF group for promoting Namo ?



I have done my bit by donating to Namo's PM campaign fund!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> I have done my bit by donating to Namo's PM campaign fund!



How much ??


----------



## Jason bourne

lets creat our group on whatsapp


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426330839446589443


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> How much ??



INR 1000 is the max allowed!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## typoerror

Drugs, Rock and Roll
Somnath, Busting Hoes
Late Night Dharna Calls
Arvind, Arvind, Arvind, Arvind, Arvind, Arvind, Arvind, Arvind

Arvind Krazyballs

To the tune of Shiny Disco Balls. Someone please remix with better lyrics.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

typoerror said:


> Drugs, Rock and Roll
> Somnath, Busting Hoes
> Late Night Dharna Calls
> Arvind, Arvind, Arvind, Arvind, Arvind, Arvind, Arvind, Arvind
> 
> Arvind Krazyballs
> 
> To the tune of Shiny Disco Balls. Someone please remix with better lyrics.


Dharna all night song.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


> This was the case in 1998 IndiaVotes PC: Uttar Pradesh [1947 - 1999] 1998



Where the fook is Congress in all this? Don' tell me they didn't win even a single seat from UP that year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guys who do you think will be given the important portfolios in a Modi government?

Defense Minister, MEA, Home ministry etc


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Roybot said:


> Where the fook is Congress in all this? Don' tell me they didn't win even a single seat from UP that year



Check the link , even names of each constituency's MP with his party's affliation is given .


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> Where the fook is Congress in all this? Don' tell me they didn't win even a single seat from UP that year


hmm..........6% vote = 0 Seats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

kbd-raaf said:


> Guys who do you think will be given the important portfolios in a Modi government?
> 
> Defense Minister, MEA, Home ministry etc



My choice
Yashwant for Finance
Swami for Foreign
Jaitley for Home
Sushma for Defence


----------



## kbd-raaf

typoerror said:


> My choice
> Yashwant for Finance
> Swami for Foreign
> Jaitley for Home
> Sushma for Defence



Piyush Goyal for Finance imo.


----------



## JanjaWeed

typoerror said:


> My choice
> Yashwant for Finance
> *Swami for Foreign*
> Jaitley for Home
> Sushma for Defence



How about Swami for Law? He is pretty good at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

typoerror said:


> My choice
> Yashwant for Finance
> Swami for Foreign
> Jaitley for Home
> Sushma for Defence



Arun shorie for finance


----------



## kbd-raaf

JanjaWeed said:


> How about Swami for Law? He is pretty good at that.



Yeah, he's a hardliner, exactly what India needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

typoerror said:


> My choice
> Yashwant for Finance
> Swami for Foreign
> Jaitley for Home
> Sushma for Defence



If Gen .V.K.Singh joined BJP , he would have made a good Defence Minister .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Kiran bedi for Home ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

kbd-raaf said:


> Guys who do you think will be given the important portfolios in a Modi government?
> 
> Defense Minister, MEA, Home ministry etc



LK Advani for PM (Token of seniority or say respect but for only for a year or 6 months. )Don' kill me for suggesting that.

MODI -Depty PM
Modi for 6 months after that promoted to PM chair.

Sushma Swaraj as Home minister.

Arun Jaitly as Foreign M.

Arun shouire as Finance M

Someone honest from south as Defence Minister.

Sushil Modi as Railway minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

VeeraBahadur said:


> LK Advani for PM (Token of seniority or say respect but for only for a year or 6 months. )Don' kill me for suggesting that.
> 
> MODI -Depty PM
> Modi for 6 months after that promoted to PM chair.
> 
> Sushma Swaraj as Home minister.
> 
> Arun Jaitly as FM.
> 
> Someone honest from south as Defence Minister.
> 
> Sushil Modi as Railway minister.



Advani for president or vice president

Shourie is best for finance ,technocrat and pretty good at economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Anti-AAP vibes at IIT-Kharagpur*


Anti-AAP vibes at IIT-Kharagpur - The Times of India


----------



## Android

Guys don't forget it will be a coalition government. If too many number of allies will be required by BJP to become and maintain majority in LokSabha then most of these important portfolios will be handed over to heads of the major allied parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Conspiracy theorist Subbu swamy ko big post nahi dena 



Android said:


> Guys don't forget it will be a coalition government. If too many number of allies will be required by NDA to become and maintain majority in LokSabha then most of these important portfolios will be handed over to heads of the major allied parties.


Finance and home will be anyhow with nda even 160 aye tab bhi


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> Kiran bedi for Home ministry


Just about to say that. She would be ideal for police reform. Then again..will she be contesting elections? I wish & hope she does.


----------



## typoerror

Goes into home ministry no?


JanjaWeed said:


> How about Swami for Law? He is pretty good at that.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> Advani for president or vice president
> 
> Shourie is best for finance ,technocrat and pretty good at economy




Yep Shourie as Finance Minister

But Arun Jaitly can be Foreign Minister as he too is very articulate and is pretty sharp too.


----------



## kbd-raaf

What are the implications of an NDA showing of less than 272 seats.

If they have to bring in regional players, does that affect their ability to pass bills?


----------



## Jason bourne

manoher parriker kar ko bhi kuch do yaro


----------



## Puchtoon

Remember guys economy is in very bad situation 

No honeymoon: Next govt has only 90 days to act on economy | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Puchtoon said:


> Kiran bedi for Home ministry



Don't think that will happen..she is not going to give a fook if a politician is ally or BJP she will hound them to the ends of the earth if she finds something wrong


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> What are the implications of an NDA showing of less than 272 seats.
> 
> If they have to bring in regional players, does that affect their ability to pass bills?



BJD is pro reform,AIADMK can be accomodated too(but is a burden), all others will stall everything pro reform


P.S i'am considering TDP already in nda


----------



## Nair saab

Puchtoon said:


> Advani for president or vice president
> 
> Shourie is best for finance ,technocrat and pretty good at economy


Advani ji for President ...

Modiji for PM...

Sushma swaraj for Deputy PM...

Subramanian swami for FM or MEA...

V.K Singh for MOD...

Arun Jaitley for Law minister ...

Arun Shorie Education minister ...

Sushil Kumar Modi for Railway minister ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Android said:


> Guys don't forget it will be a coalition government. If too many number of allies will be required by BJP to become and maintain majority in LokSabha then most of these important portfolios will be handed over to heads of the major allied parties.



See the current government , all top Portfolios are held by Congressi except Railway. 

Sharad has Agriculture.

Raja had Telecom.


----------



## Puchtoon

Star Wars said:


> Don't think that will happen..she is not going to give a fook if a politician is ally or BJP she will hound them to the ends of the earth if she finds something wrong



She will change,situation changes people,i think she will be best of HOME ministry 



Nair saab said:


> Advani ji for President ...
> 
> Modiji for PM...
> 
> Sushma swaraj for Deputy PM...
> 
> Subramanian swami for FM or MEA...
> 
> V.K Singh for MOD...
> 
> Arun Jaitley for Law minister ...
> 
> Arun Shorie Education minister ...
> 
> Sushil Kumar Modi for Railway minister ...



Let's agree to disagree

Economy is most critial ,i dont think swammy is upto the job,shourie is much better


----------



## Android

kbd-raaf said:


> What are the implications of an NDA showing of less than 272 seats.
> 
> If they have to bring in regional players, does that affect their ability to pass bills?



sadly yes but there are some legal and illegal tactics which can be used to make other parties fall in line the current UPA has been mostly using those to garner outside support of many parties to maintain its majority and passing socialist and populist schemes like FSB but sadly not much for pushing economic reforms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

aaj tak cvoter survey 20 to 30 seats in UP

utrakhand 4


----------



## Nair saab

Puchtoon said:


> Let's agree to disagree
> 
> Economy is most critial ,i dont think swammy is upto the job,shourie is much better



No bro Swami is much better then SHourie... It is said that Manmohan implemented his Idea in 1991 economic crisis ...

apart from that Economy of the country is not only decided by FM... its is also decided by Agricultural ministry ,HRD ministry , Industrial ministry , oil and Natural gas ministry etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

VeeraBahadur said:


> See the current government , all top Portfolios are held by Congressi except Railway.
> 
> Sharad has Agriculture.
> 
> Raja had Telecom.



Because most regional parties are supporting this government from outside without becoming part of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Jason bourne said:


> manoher parriker kar ko bhi kuch do yaro


Parrikar ko Education ministry since future India lies in their hand. I agree clean leaders like him need to be brought into centere for mass benefit. Goa has only 2 MP seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

We need Swami as Foreign minister to put the Yanks and Chinese in their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

typoerror said:


> Goes into home ministry no?



Bit tricky... ins't it? Kind of work he did trying to unearth scams, involves whole lot of ministries.. like home, finance, corporate affairs & others! Maybe he should be made a freelance minister!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

typoerror said:


> We need Swami as Foreign minister to put the Yanks and Chinese in their place.


Modi as PM kaafi nahi tha kya Pakisthaniyyo ke liye  ... abhi swami ko bhi Forieng minister bana raha haii...

LOL Pakisthan should really be Beware if people like Modi , Swami , V.K etc come to power in the same regime ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## typoerror

Nothing more important than foreign ministry right now. swami will need to accomplish the following within the next five years

1) permanent UN membership
2) Dissolution of NSG or permanant high ranking membership
3) dismissal of all kashmir nonsense from UN

failing which the Yanks and Chinese must be threatened with tests of TNW and much longer range missiles. only then will the bloody clowns nudge and give way.

all other ministries are internal and controllable by the cabinet irrespective of who is heading it. foreign ministry needs someone who can hold their balls and start squeezing till they give up.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> aaj tak cvoter survey 20 to 30 seats in UP



that's below par. Even Mulayam's prediction was 30 to 40 seats for BJP in UP this time around. I will be disappointed if it's 20 to 30.. My guess would be near about 50.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bit offtopic but nice pic of snow covered Kashmir.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426345758120361986

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

VeeraBahadur said:


> Bit offtopic but nice pic of snow covered Kashmir.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426345758120361986



india ki pic he ? train konsi he


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

VeeraBahadur said:


> Bit offtopic but nice pic of snow covered Kashmir.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426345758120361986


bro post it in India Developing thread 
here is the link:-
India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 481



Jason bourne said:


> india ki pic he ? train konsi he


Srinagar to sopore. train services started last year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

VeeraBahadur said:


> Bit offtopic but nice pic of snow covered Kashmir.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426345758120361986


LOL I didnt expect *DD News* people having Twitter account

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Jason bourne said:


> india ki pic he ? train konsi he



Han yar India ki pic hai.DMU trains of Indian railway.












See the logo of Indian Railway in second pic.



chak de INDIA said:


> bro post it in India Developing thread
> here is the link:-
> India Developing, but still a long way to go | Page 481
> 
> 
> Srinagar to sopore. train services started last year



We were talking about defence so I thought to show what is at stake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

lol at Nitish


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426356236162854912

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

headlines today running poll expectations


----------



## typoerror

@Puchtoon waiting for screenshots.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426360936404770816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426360550017073152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426366318326329344

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426366163275116544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426366012988981248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

VeeraBahadur said:


> lol at Nitish
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426356236162854912



Dobhi ka kutta, na ghar ka na ghat ka 

In other news, Arundhati Roy's mother joins PAAP party, cause if Arundhati Roy herself joined the party it would become glaringly obvious who these people really are.

Arundhati Roy's mother Mary Roy joins AAP - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

News just breaking....

FIR against Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal for violation of Section 144, inciting mob and violence: CNN-IBN
FIR against a sitting CM? That must be a first in India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426365744168067072


Roybot said:


> Dobhi ka kutta, na ghar ka na ghat ka
> 
> In other news, Arundhati Roy's mother joins PAAP party, cause if Arundhati Roy herself joined the party it would become glaringly obvious who these people really are.
> 
> Arundhati Roy's mother Mary Roy joins AAP - Economic Times



That backstabber will be taught lesson of life in next Lok Shabha and Vidhan Shabha poll too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

AAJ TAAK man sitting with AAP people ...


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Nair saab said:


> AAJ TAAK man sitting with AAP people ...



Who is that in red square ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426371926693797889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426371794933923840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426358858580115456


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


>



What?? from clean sweep in last election to nothing in forthcoming elections for Congress? If that turns out to be true... then it's a huge fall from grace!


----------



## Nair saab

VeeraBahadur said:


> Who is that in red square ??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426371926693797889
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426371794933923840


Punya Parsun Vajpayee... AAJ TAK reporter ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> What?? from clean sweep in last election to nothing in forthcoming elections for Congress? If that turns out to be true... then it's a huge fall from grace!



If these polls are to be believed then ,they are on verge of getting blanked in TN too. Even P. Chidambram won't be able to save his seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> If these polls are to be believed then ,they are on verge of getting blanked in TN too. Even P. Chidambram won't be able to save his seat.



True. & I think Chidambaram managed to win last time around only after recount with wafer thin margin! Maybe this time they might put him out of misery with 1st strike itself!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Now.. this looks pretty good for BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Dont know how this poll is done withought BJP didnt confirm from how many seats they are fighting AFAIK bjp will fight on this election from 473 seats 100 more then the last election so simple logic is with namo wave across india bjp needs just 60% seats from which they are fightinh to get mejority and its quite possible ...


----------



## Jason bourne

इंडिया टुडे ग्रुप-सी वोटर सर्वे: पहली बार एनडीए 200 के पार, कांग्रेस 91 पर सिमटी



और भी... india today group cvoter survey on lok sabha polls: ख़बरें: आज तक


----------



## Puchtoon

Punya Parsun Vajpayee... AAJ TAK reporter ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> Punya Parsun Vajpayee... AAJ TAK reporter ...



hmm.. he could be the next Ashutosh for AAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

JanjaWeed said:


> hmm.. he could be the next Ashutosh for AAP!


All establishment congi supporter helping these goons from backdoor ,any suspense what's the motive?

HAHA but kaam nahi ban paa raha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

*Headlines today saying BJP could win 207 to 217 seats*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Star Wars said:


> *Headlines today saying BJP could win 207 to 217 seats*



NDA heading towards 207-217,BJP 188

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> All establishment congi supporter helping these goons from backdoor ,any suspense what's the motive?
> 
> HAHA but kaam nahi ban paa raha



Now that even proxies are not making any impact.. what next? maybe import some from overseas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

Star Wars said:


> *Headlines today saying BJP could win 207 to 217 seats*



wud it b enuf?? Do they have enough allies?


----------



## Star Wars

vicky sen said:


> wud it b enuf?? Do they have enough allies?



Congy's would get 91-108 ..so yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

vicky sen said:


> wud it b enuf?? Do they have enough allies?



Take half mark +TDP(10)=222 NDA 

AIADMK+BJD+TRS/YSRCP required

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426382575938985984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Puchtoon said:


> NDA heading towards 207-217,BJP 188



oh yea


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> Take half mark +TDP(10)=222 NDA
> 
> AIADMK+BJD+TRS/YSRCP required




I don't want Khichri Government. May be it's about time when India start considering Presidental model of democracy. Parliamentary model need to be discarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

Star Wars said:


> Congy's would get 91-108 ..so yes



But the majority mark still has 2 be reached..... My biggest fear is dat AAP will ruin the elections!!


----------



## Star Wars

vicky sen said:


> But the majority mark still has 2 be reached..... My biggest fear is dat AAP will ruin the elections!!




Theyare hardly getting 5-6 seats prolly 2-3 considering the last 2 days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

Star Wars said:


> Theyare hardly getting 5-6 seats prolly 2-3 considering the last 2 days



In whole of India??


----------



## Star Wars

vicky sen said:


> In whole of India??



yeah..from what i saw...theyare no where nationally...maaaaybe 1 seat in mumbai/bangalore and Hariyana..if they get lucky

total 8 at max..which is not possible as the surveywas done before the drama of last 2 days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

do you think rahul gandhi and sonia gandhi will do a 5 year vacation in italy after elections? if BJP gets an absolute majority they better hunt them down in all the scams. to avoid that maybe rahul and sonia will do a musharraf style sick leave.

congree better start planning an exit strategy now. im sure files are getting burnt by the truckload.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

vicky sen said:


> In whole of India??


Yep he is correct 

News channels propoganda whole day and night during the period of these poll could not propel them to +10,how could now ?
As the elections come near debate polarises between possible winner and looser ,small parties fade out 

Wait for second cvoter poll in Feb on timesnow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

Puchtoon said:


> Yep he is correct
> 
> News channels propoganda whole day and night during the period of these poll could not propel them to +10,how could now ?
> As the elections come near debate polarises between possible winner and looser ,small parties fade out
> 
> Wait for second cvoter poll in Feb on timesnow



That gives me much hope. If its only Congress vs BJP, Cong has no chance. Most regional parties are just spoilers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Baby steps towards Congress Mukt Bharat.
Poll tracker: Modi charisma propels BJP to 152-201 seats, Cong 54-111



typoerror said:


> do you think rahul gandhi and sonia gandhi will do a 5 year vacation in italy after elections? if BJP gets an absolute majority they better hunt them down in all the scams. to avoid that maybe rahul and sonia will do a musharraf style sick leave.
> 
> congree better start planning an exit strategy now. im sure files are getting burnt by the truckload.



India is not Pakistan. If mother son duo goes on long vacation then Indians citizens too will send them on long vacation from their mind space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

vicky sen said:


> That gives me much hope. If its only Congress vs BJP, Cong has no chance. Most regional parties are just spoilers.


I'm watching polls and news since 3+ years ,when media was focusing on nitish-modi rift in 2012-13,nitish in poll became the best choice for PM outside UPA and NDA(now he is nowhere) ,so this isn't much,it was the last refuge of congi media thugs.

when lalu will hit at modi ,mulayam will hit at modi ,sibal will hit at modi etc etc ..what will be news .....naxal admi?

BTW it will be Modi/BJP vs REST(congi+proxies+media thugs)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

VeeraBahadur said:


> Baby steps towards Congress Mukt Bharat.
> Poll tracker: Modi charisma propels BJP to 152-201 seats, Cong 54-111
> .



152-201 out of 447 is not bad

of the remaining 90+ seats,,,,,,can we expect something


----------



## Puchtoon

BJP is so called Establishment party BUT

'intellectuals' watching bjp getting number get SAD
media thugs watching bjp getting number get SAD
NGO thugs watching bjp getting number get SAD

Leave SAD ..........it looks like they gonna piss now in their pants 

How will barkha get 2G cut now?or veeer sanghvi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

With alliances coming in Tamilnadu, Andhra and Haryana... We may see some more seats in BJP's kitty.

We must not forget Himachal + Uttarakhand + J&K... A wave can spring some surprises there as well..

BTW am hearing something about Kerala Congress supporting NDA post election if need be.. Any truth in this ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon




----------



## Android

If the trend continues and hardcore campaigning by bjp in next 2-3 months bjp will be well over 200 mark enough for them to attract allies even with modi at the helm. after this elections BJP must concentrate in increasing their presence in West Bengal, Orissa, Tamil Nadu, Assam and Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

LOL CNNIBN said BJP would get 41-49 seats in UP with 38% vote share... lol...

even in Headlines today i could see the sadness of Secular media ... 

Headlines today had their analyst like Kamal Mitra Chenoy... lol .. some where even said that Congress has left us down ... 

These are Desperate days for media seculars and human Rights groups...


----------



## jha

delhi still is a matter of concern. those idiot delhites might vote for kejri again.... what a shame that bjp still is not working hatd enough on ground level....


----------



## Puchtoon

jha said:


> delhi still is a matter of concern. those idiot delhites might vote for kejri again.... what a shame that bjp still is not working hatd enough on ground level....


Indian Elections 2014: All about BJP & Narendra Modi | Page 209


----------



## jha

@ nair saab ... south ka kuch kariye.. either amma or, vijaykanth must be brought in nda.... and what about kerala congress...?


----------



## Nair saab

Here is the Prrof of AAP-Congress deal... Unholy alliance ...

Rahul Gandi with AAP people in Amethi...


----------



## jha

@ nair saab ... south ka kuch kariye.. either amma or, vijaykanth must be brought in nda.... and what about kerala congress...?


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> @ nair saab ... south ka kuch kariye.. either amma or, vijaykanth must be brought in nda.... and what about kerala congress...?


LOL Bro me in Mumbai... cant do anything about Kerala from here...

as of before election no one will join BJP in kerala ... all depends upon how much vote share does BJP gets in this lok sabha election ... may be if congress looses badly Mani group will come in BJP alliance...

We better leave Kerala and Concentrate on Tamil Nadu and Andra more... MDMK already with us make sure DMDK and PMK also join us in TN...

and Lets bring TDP along in Karnataka ...


----------



## typoerror

Nair saab said:


> make sure DMDK and PMK also join us in TN...



they dont have much choice



Nair saab said:


> and Lets bring TDP along in Karnataka ...


u mean andhra. they also dont have a choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

The future areas of growth of BJP lies very much in state like Odisha,Assam and Tripura..which are not developed state and very much impacted by the failed leadership in the past..

In Odisha:

Naveen Pattanaik is undisputed leader..But their ministers are all crooks....There is a lot of scope if BJP revamp and bring new fresh faces to the leadership role rather than left put politician from Congress and Janata Dal of yester years...Those existing BJP memebers of Odisha does not have the ability to win a municial election becuase they are as corrupt to the core as other leaders are..that is why people do not vote fo r BJP..BJP needs leaders like Kharavela Swain, Mr J.C Mohanty and Biswbhusan Harichandan and Suresh Pujhari kind of people in BJP to take up the leadership role....They are honest and good people...Without the people like them...the 25% vote share of BJP will always goes for a waste and they can not win a seat...

Even now..it is not too late either...But they definitely need to change the face of BJP in Odisha...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Kaniska said:


> The future areas of growth of BJP lies very much in state like Odisha,Assam and Tripura..which are not developed state and very much impacted by the failed leadership in the past..
> 
> In Odisha:
> 
> Naveen Pattanaik is undisputed leader..But their ministers are all crooks....There is a lot of scope if BJP revamp and bring new fresh faces to the leadership role rather than left put politician from Congress and Janata Dal of yester years...Those existing BJP memebers of Odisha does not have the ability to win a municial election becuase they are as corrupt to the core as other leaders are..that is why people do not vote fo r BJP..BJP needs leaders like Kharavela Swain, Mr J.C Mohanty and Biswbhusan Harichandan and Suresh Pujhari kind of people in BJP to take up the leadership role....They are honest and good people...Without the people like them...the 25% vote share of BJP will always goes for a waste and they can not win a seat...
> 
> Even now..it is not too late either...But they definitely need to change the face of BJP in Odisha...


Even I am amazed that BJP not winning much seat in Odisha...

Although people there are Hardcore Hindus and no one cares a Damn about secularism ... 

I have went to Odisha a couple of times... even the Tribals are very much hardcore Hindus ...

But one thing to notice is that Although Naveen Paatanaik claims himself to be very Secular ... Still the BJD is basically a softcore Hindutva party ... The local BJD leaders dont Tolerate Missionaries much ...

But BJP if tries well can easily become a another rightwing opposition in Odisha...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Even I am amazed that BJP not winning much seat in Odisha...
> 
> Although people there are Hardcore Hindus and no one cares a Damn about secularism ...
> 
> I have went to Odisha a couple of times... even the Tribals are very much hardcore Hindus ...
> 
> But one thing to notice is that Although Naveen Paatanaik claims himself to be very Secular ... Still the BJD is basically a softcore Hindutva party ... The local BJD leaders dont Tolerate Missionaries much ...
> 
> But BJP if tries well can easily become a another rightwing opposition in Odisha...



Maybe they are lacking strong local leaders in these kinda places. Much work needed to be done in grass-root level & encourage leaders to come up from the soil!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Maybe they are lacking strong local leaders in these kinda places. Much work needed to be done in grass-root level & encourage leaders to come up from the soil!


Ya... actually I think the main reason is the People never felt the need of a Rightwing party like BJP...

Odisha doesnt have much Muslim population and BJD is already a softcore Hindutva party...

even now I remember when we where doing a Project of Vedanata group in langigarsh we had some issues with the Tribals ...

soon Vedanta people contacted BJD people and a convoy of 5-7 ford endeavors arrived... and the first thing they did was to in Local Kali Temple and returned with a Huge Tilak on their foreheads ... I asked my odiya cook why did they go to Temple first ... he replied thats the reason tribals listen to them and vote for them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

Nair saab said:


> Even I am amazed that BJP not winning much seat in Odisha...
> 
> Although people there are Hardcore Hindus and no one cares a Damn about secularism ...
> 
> I have went to Odisha a couple of times... even the Tribals are very much hardcore Hindus ...
> 
> But one thing to notice is that Although Naveen Paatanaik claims himself to be very Secular ... Still the BJD is basically a softcore Hindutva party ... The local BJD leaders dont Tolerate Missionaries much ...
> 
> But BJP if tries well can easily become a another rightwing opposition in Odisha...



Nairji actually hindu sentiment never worked in odisha bcoz here more than 95% are hindu,it got a very negligible minority population, even the adivasis over here has been practicing hinduism since long decade .

The problem with odisha is both the national party neglected the state very often jus like north east,it biju pattnaik or most recently naveen who put odisha on a national figure by implementing pro business and industrialization policies,so it is very much a right wing gov so polarisation never worked over here,

Naveen pattnaik is the only CM in india who is rulling a state for 15 yrs without knowing its mother tongue(odia),only due to his non corrupt image and pro business policies.

It doesnt mean dat der is no corruption in odisha, der r a lots of dem but it is overshadowed by naveen image ,jus like sivraj in MP.

It is not only naveen factor which has been keep holding the gov so long but the actual fact is the two national partys always neglected it and never try to find or groom a vehement face to oppose BJD, so you can hardly find any charismatic or harangue leader in the opposition .

The single reason why Naveen is ruling unanimously since last 15 yrs is the absence of optimal opposition party .

BJP had disseminated well in 1999 election in all over odisha at the time of BJP-BJD alliance in time of AB vajpayee ji and able to got 9 out of 21 in dat loksabha ,but it starts deteriorating in organization level after the breaking of alliance.

The main reason behind this divorce is the rebellion minister and popularly known as the king maker of BJD and naveen "Pyari Mohan Mahapatra" who was also regarded as even more power full than naveen in BJD at those time,

for this, later on he tried to topple the goverment after man handling a big chunk of mlas but failed to do it and now out of the party and started a new one called "ODISHA JANA MORCHA" and speculation is der tha it want to ally with BJP in state lavel assembly election.

Actually BJP got a good hold in the western part of odisha(where i hail from) bcoz it adjacent to CHasgrh and MP.

So SANGHA have good hold over here,i used to attend sakhas in my home town Sambalpur.But slowly BJD and CONG also ate up all seats over here in 2009.

But one thing to be noted here is that unlike bihar and JDU here in odisha the workers,corporaters,mlas even ministers of BJD have a good relation with BJP's,they even helped each other in last minicipality election,

so the revival formula for BJP over here may be some sort of internal alliance with BJD like giv bjd in assembly but bjp in loksabha,and this thing can be done only by some senior high command of BJP like jately,rajnath or team MODI itself.

By this way we can persuade naveen also to join NDA and got som 15 extra seats.

And this can only be possible when the guys of BJP make a good contact and repo with PREM pattanaik the elder brother of naveen who is staying right now in delhi and who has actually brought the business houses to odisha for his younger brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

So this is how AAP plans to get 1 crore members 










Narendra Modi, Rahul Gandhi now Aam Aadmi Party members. Here's how | NDTV.com
*and Julia Roberts too !! *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kaniska

jiki said:


> Nairji actually hindu sentiment never worked in odisha bcoz here more than 95% are hindu,it got a very negligible minority population, even the adivasis over here has been practicing hinduism since long decade .
> 
> The problem with odisha is both the national party neglected the state very often jus like north east,it biju pattnaik or most recently naveen who put odisha on a national figure by implementing pro business and industrialization policies,so it is very much a right wing gov so polarisation never worked over here,
> 
> Naveen pattnaik is the only CM in india who is rulling a state for 15 yrs without knowing its mother tongue(odia),only due to his non corrupt image and pro business policies.
> 
> It doesnt mean dat der is no corruption in odisha, der r a lots of dem but it is overshadowed by naveen image ,jus like sivraj in MP.
> 
> It is not only naveen factor which has been keep holding the gov so long but the actual fact is the two national partys always neglected it and never try to find or groom a vehement face to oppose BJD, so you can hardly find any charismatic or harangue leader in the opposition .
> 
> The single reason why Naveen is ruling unanimously since last 15 yrs is the absence of optimal opposition party .
> 
> BJP had disseminated well in 1999 election in all over odisha at the time of BJP-BJD alliance in time of AB vajpayee ji and able to got 9 out of 21 in dat loksabha ,but it starts deteriorating in organization level after the breaking of alliance.
> 
> The main reason behind this divorce is the rebellion minister and popularly known as the king maker of BJD and naveen "Pyari Mohan Mahapatra" who was also regarded as even more power full than naveen in BJD at those time,
> 
> for this, later on he tried to topple the goverment after man handling a big chunk of mlas but failed to do it and now out of the party and started a new one called "ODISHA JANA MORCHA" and speculation is der tha it want to ally with BJP in state lavel assembly election.
> 
> Actually BJP got a good hold in the western part of odisha(where i hail from) bcoz it adjacent to CHasgrh and MP.
> 
> So SANGHA have good hold over here,i used to attend sakhas in my home town Sambalpur.But slowly BJD and CONG also ate up all seats over here in 2009.
> 
> But one thing to be noted here is that unlike bihar and JDU here in odisha the workers,corporaters,mlas even ministers of BJD have a good relation with BJP's,they even helped each other in last minicipality election,
> 
> so the revival formula for BJP over here may be some sort of internal alliance with BJD like giv bjd in assembly but bjp in loksabha,and this thing can be done only by some senior high command of BJP like jately,rajnath or team MODI itself.
> 
> By this way we can persuade naveen also to join NDA and got som 15 extra seats.
> 
> *And this can only be possible when the guys of BJP make a good contact and repo with PREM pattanaik the elder brother of naveen who is staying right now in delhi and who has actually brought the business houses to odisha for his younger brother.*



Spot on...And if grapevine is to be belived...Prem Pattanaik is the anchor of BJD getting separated from BJP and in a way helping Congress at the Delhi by not supporting BJP....The informal arrangement is made like Naveen will help Congress at Center...and that is why even Congress is reluctant to revive its party in Odisha too....The people in Congress who are good and try to revive congress are removed and replaced with dummy people so that Naveen Babu is happy...

In one way..although Naveen Pattanaik seems and looks like so innocent ...but no one should go on his face value....Do not take me wrong...I am a supporter of Naveen Pattanaik in Local assembly election too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Polls predict BJP sweep in UP


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Disappointing to see AAPCong sweeping Delhi in coming lok sabha seats (IBN opinion poll).

Think, Harshavardhan needs to change the strategy and change something in coming 3 months.

Out of 7 seats BJP should get at least 4!

Becoz, each seat will be important to us.



Nair saab said:


> LOL Bro me in Mumbai... cant do anything about Kerala from here...
> 
> as of before election no one will join BJP in kerala ... all depends upon how much vote share does BJP gets in this lok sabha election ... may be if congress looses badly Mani group will come in BJP alliance...
> 
> We better leave Kerala and Concentrate on Tamil Nadu and Andra more... MDMK already with us make sure DMDK and PMK also join us in TN...
> 
> and Lets bring TDP along in Karnataka ...



TDP is in AP not KA.

TDP has no other way but to support BJP. Dont worry about it.

in KA, Yeddy should work out of his skin and get at least 15 seats!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

@sandipchoksi: NAMO ready made store in bangluru#vote4vision#vote4namo#vote4InDiA# Twitter / sandipchoksi: NAMO ready made store in ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> Take half mark +TDP(10)=222 NDA
> 
> AIADMK+BJD+TRS/YSRCP required




YSRCP will only support us, if congress is demolished.

Aiadmk is useless, remember how that bitch*** pulled the plug of vajpayee govt in 2000?


----------



## Jason bourne

CorporateAffairs said:


> Disappointing to see AAPCong sweeping Delhi in coming lok sabha seats (IBN opinion poll).
> 
> Think, Harshavardhan needs to change the strategy and change something in coming 3 months.
> 
> Out of 7 seats BJP should get at least 4!
> 
> Becoz, each seat will be important to us.
> 
> 
> 
> TDP is in AP not KA.
> 
> TDP has no other way but to support BJP. Dont worry about it.
> 
> in KA, Yeddy should work out of his skin and get at least 15 seats!



This survey was conducted before dharna drama so I guess now the result should be diffrant ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Advani sole MP to pay homage to Netaji in Parliament *

Advani sole MP to pay homage to Netaji in Parliament - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Udhav Thakaray : Kejrival is better item girl than Rakhi Savant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Star Wars said:


> Udhav Thakaray : Kejrival is better item girl than Rakhi Savant



he said rakhi sawant is better


----------



## Star Wars

45'22' said:


> he said rakhi sawant is better



Maine tho seeda ulta suna



45'22' said:


> he said rakhi sawant is better



He said Rakhi Savant can govern better than him ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> Udhav Thakaray : Kejrival is better item girl than Rakhi Savant


*AAP does media stunt for homeless still 172 dies in cold...*

I have heard from friends the work in government offices of Delhi is 4 times slower then what it used to be after AAP came in to power... earlier you had to pay officer to do work ... now u need to brink AAP worker along with u if u need to complete the work and inturn pay the AAP worker instead of the officer...

Nice model of Governance set by AAP...

Homeless deaths seem unending, toll reaches 174

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Nair saab said:


> *AAP does media stunt for homeless still 172 dies in cold...*
> 
> I have heard from friends the work in government offices of Delhi is 4 times slower then what it used to be after AAP came in to power... earlier you had to pay officer to do work ... now u need to brink AAP worker along with u if u need to complete the work and inturn pay the AAP worker instead of the officer...
> 
> Nice model of Governance set by AAP...
> 
> Homeless deaths seem unending, toll reaches 174



Such facts of life will take time to spread throughout the city. In 3 months, people will be begging to have a BJP government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

A inspiring Documentary on Kiren Bedi...


----------



## Jason bourne

Arun Jaitley 

*Please read my article "What do these Opinion Polls Indicate ?" and share your opinions.

Two Different Agencies have conducted opinion polls in relation to the 2014 General Elections. I am not a great believer in the accuracy of the seat projections, particularly, if the same is conducted 3-4 months before the elections. However, since the agencies which have conducted the polls have a certain level of credibility, it can only be assumed that at this stage they are trying to catch the trend of the current level of the public opinion.

The polls indicate that the BJP is the front-runner. The highest that the BJP has ever had in the Lok Sabha elections is 183. The current indications show that the Party may surpass this figure on its own strength. Its current allies particularly the Shiv Sena and the Akali Dal also seem to be doing well. The Congress Party appears to be nose-diving to its lowest ever tally. Its tally in 2014 may actually be in two digits. There will be a significant difference between the front-runner and the Party coming second.
There will be about 10 political Parties whose tally would be between 5 to 25 seats. The possibility of all these parties joining hands is impossible. The AIADMK and the DMK cannot be on the same side. The Trinamul Congress and the Left cannot be on the same side. The BSP and the Samajwadi Party cannot be together. Besides the BJP and the NDA Partners, some parties which occupy the non-BJP and the non-Left space in their States appear to be getting a significant tally. The AIADMK is poised to get a number of seats. The TDP is re-emerging and consolidating its vote-bank. The BJD is substantially holding on. The TMC is improving its current tally. The euphoria over the YSR Congress has declined but it is still picking up some seats in the Seemandhra region.

The JDU which recently positioned itself as an anti-BJP Party after a 17 year alliance with the BJP appears to be on the decline. The Lok Sabha defeat may even make the Bihar Government shaky. The UPA allies such as the National Conference and the NCP are conceding space in their states to their Opponents.

There is a significant increase in the BJP vote in TamilNadu and Odisha. The Party’s vote in Assam is reasonably intact. The Party appears to be going back in to double digits in States like Andhra Pradesh and West Bengal. In the States of North and Central and West India, the strike rate of BJP has significantly increased. The most significant factor in these opinion polls has been that Narendra Modi's acceptability as Prime Ministerial candidate is about 15 to 20 % higher than the BJP vote in each state. His ability to pull the Party up in strong areas and contribute to its vote percentage in the non-strong areas is evident. How else can we justify the projected 17% vote share in Tamil Nadu and 25% in Odisha.

Who then forms the Government? Is there any other contender other than the BJP and the NDA?
The possibility of smaller Parties cobbling up a group can never provide a stable Government. In any case, their numbers don’t add up. The Congress reduced to two digits can at best be the tail of any other alternative alliance. It cannot be the nucleus of the alliance. A logical conclusion is that a stable Government can only be the BJP led Government and the NDA. In terms of these indications, it should lead to a Government of greater NDA which Atalji had formed. A number of Parties who constituted the greater NDA are poised to do well. The Greater NDA should in addition to the Existing NDA parties comprise of regional Parties which occupy the Non-Congress space in their States. Such a formation truly represents India’s federal politics.

In the run-up to the Elections, decisive leadership, revival of the economy, and removal of corruption appear to be the key issues. These opinion polls have indicated that a stable Government will also be the key issue weighing on the minds of the people. Who else except the BJP and the greater NDA can provide a stable Government?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> So this is how AAP plans to get 1 crore members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi, Rahul Gandhi now Aam Aadmi Party members. Here's how | NDTV.com
> *and Julia Roberts too !! *



That's hilarious. So this is how AAP makes it's numbers up? I heard few of our friends here at PDF including @Star Wars also got enrolled to AAP without them knowing!


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> * The BSP and the Samajwadi Party cannot be together. *



These bastar*** will do anything to stop Modi 

arent SP and BSP supporting congress now


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> These bastar*** will do anything to stop Modi
> 
> *arent SP and BSP supporting congress now*



No... both of them are supporting CBI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LURKER

CorporateAffairs said:


> Disappointing to see AAPCong sweeping Delhi in coming lok sabha seats (IBN opinion poll).
> 
> Think, Harshavardhan needs to change the strategy and change something in coming 3 months.
> 
> Out of 7 seats BJP should get at least 4!
> 
> Becoz, each seat will be important to us.



If not for PAAP BJP would have sweeped Delhi 7-0, but it seems Delhiites have been infected with AAP virus and become zombies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

'AAP offered money, party post for propaganda' - Pune - DNA


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> That's hilarious. So this is how AAP makes it's numbers up? I heard few of our friends here at PDF including @Star Wars also got enrolled to AAP without them knowing!



i got 5 messages to come for the protests...i tried sending back curses but that did not work ..
i enrolled all the star wars characters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> i got 5 messages to come for the protests...i tried sending back curses but that did not work ..
> i enrolled all the star wars characters



are u from delhi ?

Owaisi seems to be unhappy with Salman's growing fondness with Modi and has urged his supporters not to watch his latest release 'Jai Ho'. The Dabangg Khan reacted strongly to Owaisi's call and defended his bonding with Modi saying, "What can I say to that,* if as a Muslim I have gone there to see that my Muslims brothers are doing well*, I don't think there is anything wrong. I am half Hindu and half Muslim. So, I have closeness to both the communities. My mother is Hindu, my father is Muslim and there is nothing else, I would want to have them together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dontsuspendme



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Star Wars said:


> i got 5 messages to come for the protests...i tried sending back curses but that did not work ..
> i enrolled all the star wars characters



It will be really funny if somebody enrolled "_Arvind Kejriwal ka baap_" into AAP .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

typoerror said:


> My choice
> Yashwant for Finance
> Swami for Foreign
> Jaitley for Home
> Sushma for Defence



Jethmalani or jetaly for Law

Swamy Commerce and Industries or Foreign

Modi himself Finance

Jaswant singh Finance or Foreign

Gen V K Singh Defense



Puchtoon said:


> She will change,situation changes people,i think she will be best of HOME ministry
> 
> 
> 
> Let's agree to disagree
> 
> Economy is most critial ,i dont think swammy is upto the job,shourie is much better




Make Swamy Law minister. He will send all UPA ministers to Jail. Without even being a MP, He made congress peas in its pant. Got 2g Canceled and bring Daccan House on fore. He will ruine Chidambaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

DCW officials hit out at Law Minister Somnath Bharti, accuse him of insulting the institution...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Puchtoon said:


> Take half mark +TDP(10)=222 NDA
> 
> AIADMK+BJD+TRS/YSRCP required




But BJP+TDP is atleast 10+ than fighting saperately

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> are u from delhi ?
> 
> Owaisi seems to be unhappy with Salman's growing fondness with Modi and has urged his supporters not to watch his latest release 'Jai Ho'. The Dabangg Khan reacted strongly to Owaisi's call and defended his bonding with Modi saying, "What can I say to that,* if as a Muslim I have gone there to see that my Muslims brothers are doing well*, I don't think there is anything wrong. I am half Hindu and half Muslim. So, I have closeness to both the communities. My mother is Hindu, my father is Muslim and there is nothing else, I would want to have them together.




allthe way down in Kerala :\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

BJP should be led by a JAT in haryana like *CaptAbhimanyu* ,After LS elections he should be declared as CM candidate 

Definite chance in haryana


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> are u from delhi ?
> 
> Owaisi seems to be unhappy with Salman's growing fondness with Modi and has urged his supporters not to watch his latest release 'Jai Ho'. The Dabangg Khan reacted strongly to Owaisi's call and defended his bonding with Modi saying, "What can I say to that,* if as a Muslim I have gone there to see that my Muslims brothers are doing well*, I don't think there is anything wrong. I am half Hindu and half Muslim. So, I have closeness to both the communities. My mother is Hindu, my father is Muslim and there is nothing else, I would want to have them together.



Asad owaisi saidDon't Buy Ticket of Salman's Film in Hyderabad but Jaffar Hussain Meraj Ex Deputy Mayor from MIM is the owner of Shama Theater they are running Full SHow of Jai Ho..lol


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

*Arvind Kejriwal ... Nayak part 2 with Ashirwaad of Alok Nath... *

A must Watch ...

@JanjaWeed @Marxist @Puchtoon @Star Wars @HariPrasad @Android @Ammyy @kurup @Jason bourne @IndoCarib @CorporateAffairs @Manvantaratruti @kbd-raaf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Puchtoon

*CSDS DATA *

1.BJP voteshare will be around 30%,Highest ever was 25% in 98,This will be the 1st time a party's VS will exceed INC,HISTORICAL 

2.Modi is Primeminister choice for 34%,Atal bihari was 26-27% in 1998 (he increased to 40% after becoming PM).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

bjp-192-210 and nda-211-231 ---as per CSDS- CNN IBN cong-92-108 upa-107-128

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Vinod Sharma on IBN, what a sore loser, obvious Congressi is obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> Vinod Sharma on IBN, what a sore loser, obvious Congressi is obvious.


He says he speaks pro-congress because _pet palne ke liye bhi to kuch karna padta hai_ or something like that :- newslaundry interview

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

Jason bourne said:


> Arun Jaitley
> 
> *Please read my article "What do these Opinion Polls Indicate ?" and share your opinions.
> 
> Two Different Agencies have conducted opinion polls in relation to the 2014 General Elections. I am not a great believer in the accuracy of the seat projections, particularly, if the same is conducted 3-4 months before the elections. However, since the agencies which have conducted the polls have a certain level of credibility, it can only be assumed that at this stage they are trying to catch the trend of the current level of the public opinion.
> 
> The polls indicate that the BJP is the front-runner. The highest that the BJP has ever had in the Lok Sabha elections is 183. The current indications show that the Party may surpass this figure on its own strength. Its current allies particularly the Shiv Sena and the Akali Dal also seem to be doing well. The Congress Party appears to be nose-diving to its lowest ever tally. Its tally in 2014 may actually be in two digits. There will be a significant difference between the front-runner and the Party coming second.
> There will be about 10 political Parties whose tally would be between 5 to 25 seats. The possibility of all these parties joining hands is impossible. The AIADMK and the DMK cannot be on the same side. The Trinamul Congress and the Left cannot be on the same side. The BSP and the Samajwadi Party cannot be together. Besides the BJP and the NDA Partners, some parties which occupy the non-BJP and the non-Left space in their States appear to be getting a significant tally. The AIADMK is poised to get a number of seats. The TDP is re-emerging and consolidating its vote-bank. The BJD is substantially holding on. The TMC is improving its current tally. The euphoria over the YSR Congress has declined but it is still picking up some seats in the Seemandhra region.
> 
> The JDU which recently positioned itself as an anti-BJP Party after a 17 year alliance with the BJP appears to be on the decline. The Lok Sabha defeat may even make the Bihar Government shaky. The UPA allies such as the National Conference and the NCP are conceding space in their states to their Opponents.
> 
> There is a significant increase in the BJP vote in TamilNadu and Odisha. The Party’s vote in Assam is reasonably intact. The Party appears to be going back in to double digits in States like Andhra Pradesh and West Bengal. In the States of North and Central and West India, the strike rate of BJP has significantly increased. The most significant factor in these opinion polls has been that Narendra Modi's acceptability as Prime Ministerial candidate is about 15 to 20 % higher than the BJP vote in each state. His ability to pull the Party up in strong areas and contribute to its vote percentage in the non-strong areas is evident. How else can we justify the projected 17% vote share in Tamil Nadu and 25% in Odisha.
> 
> Who then forms the Government? Is there any other contender other than the BJP and the NDA?
> The possibility of smaller Parties cobbling up a group can never provide a stable Government. In any case, their numbers don’t add up. The Congress reduced to two digits can at best be the tail of any other alternative alliance. It cannot be the nucleus of the alliance. A logical conclusion is that a stable Government can only be the BJP led Government and the NDA. In terms of these indications, it should lead to a Government of greater NDA which Atalji had formed. A number of Parties who constituted the greater NDA are poised to do well. The Greater NDA should in addition to the Existing NDA parties comprise of regional Parties which occupy the Non-Congress space in their States. Such a formation truly represents India’s federal politics.
> 
> In the run-up to the Elections, decisive leadership, revival of the economy, and removal of corruption appear to be the key issues. These opinion polls have indicated that a stable Government will also be the key issue weighing on the minds of the people. Who else except the BJP and the greater NDA can provide a stable Government?*


BJP should not get itself satisfied with these results.they should work for around 250 seats.it is the time for them to expand their party and opportunities like these will never come again.till now it is namo charisma which is garnering so much votes for bjp.other leaders will have to contribute as well..and I request all bjp supporters here in forum to not get mesmerised by these results.till the election results we should support bjp in their campaigning and only after the results we will celebrate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## akand bharat

Roybot said:


> Vinod Sharma on IBN, what a sore loser, obvious Congressi is obvious.


brother these congresees Cant Chew all Because their 10 yrs propaganda Against modi is washed Away By Masses they will Not believe till results out there all Mindset is such Polluted

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Puchtoon

So, Vijay Goel is sent to RS from Rajasthan! Luks like, Delhi is gonna see fresh faces from all 7 seats of Delhi! Good enough!! via Sachin Reddy (snsachinnandu) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akand bharat

heisenberg said:


> BJP should not get itself satisfied with these results.they should work for around 250 seats.it is the time for them to expand their party and opportunities like these will never come again.till now it is namo charisma which is garnering so much votes for bjp.other leaders will have to contribute as well..and I request all bjp supporters here in forum to not get mesmerised by these results.till the election results we should support bjp in their campaigning and only after the results we will celebrate


they will brother if heard csds expert on ibn7 he was saying that bjp figures is continue sly rising from the past surveys they conducted and it will keep on increasing. after-all surveys are just to see were wave is flowing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


> He says he speaks pro-congress because _pet palne ke liye bhi to kuch karna padta hai_ or something like that :- newslaundry interview



I like the News Laundry guy. Have you watched the Congressi Poonawala interview? Hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Vinod Sharma on IBN, what a sore loser, obvious Congressi is obvious.


He is one of those official congress cheer-girls like Kumar Ketkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Increas in BJP's vote share across the board, including Scheduled Tribes and Muslims!






​


JanjaWeed said:


> He is one of those official congress cheer-girls like Kumar Ketkar!



Yeah his skewed logic and biased argument was pretty amusing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Imitation is best form of flattery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

[IM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

Mullayam sounding like Shri gehlot http://news.outlookindia.com/items.aspx?artid=826097 remember what happened to him ? HAHAHAHA


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Roybot , Your CM Nitish is just reacting like Congressies did before recent assembly polls in five states, since his party is reduced to single digit in current pre polls conducted.

Nitish discards opinion polls as 'PR campaign' - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

VeeraBahadur said:


> @Roybot , Your CM Nitish is just reacting like Congressies did before recent assembly polls in five states.
> 
> Nitish discards opinion polls as 'PR campaign' - The Times of India



 He isn't my CM bro. My CM is "Netaji's" Beta, tedhi naak wala. Nitish as I said earlier, has become dhobi ka kutta.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dontsuspendme

Roybot said:


> He isn't my PM bro. My PM is Netaji's Beta, tedhi naak wala. Nitish as I said earlier, has become *dhobi ka kutta*.


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> I like the News Laundry guy. Have you watched the Congressi Poonawala interview? Hilarious.




lol...... he has no clue what to say


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Roybot said:


> He isn't my PM bro. My PM is Netaji's Beta, tedhi naak wala. Nitish as I said earlier, has become dhobi ka kutta.



I would love to see Congress in alliance with Lalu. That Nitish deserves single digit performance in upcoming elections.


----------



## Roybot

VeeraBahadur said:


> I would love to see Congress in alliance with Lalu. That Nitish deserves single digit performance in upcoming elections.



I honestly doubt it would make much of a difference. Infact a congress+RJD alliance would benefit BJP even more, as it will further dent the corrupt image of Congress (if thats even possible), and push people towards BJP.

Don't forget Rahul Gandhi, Congress's poster boy, very famously "stood against "the bill that was supposed to save the corrupt politicians, including Laloo Yadav. Teaming up with the very same Laloo will be a political suicide. Congress is fcked either ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

Roybot said:


> He isn't my CM bro. My CM is Netaji's Beta, tedhi naak wala. Nitish as I said earlier, has become dhobi ka kutta.



dont call MSY netaji.


----------



## Android

VeeraBahadur said:


> I would love to see Congress in alliance with Lalu. That Nitish deserves single digit performance in upcoming elections.



oh come on he maybe an @&$ but still a bit better than Laloo


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> lol...... he has no clue what to say



These are the so called Congress's Yuva Neta, the ones that have emerged and have been groomed under the able leadership of Shri Shri Rahul Gandhi Ji 



vicky sen said:


> dont call MSY netaji.



Thats what Samajwadi workers call. I should have perhaps put it in under quotes, my bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Roybot said:


> I honestly doubt it would make much of a difference. Infact a congress+RJD alliance would benefit BJP even more, as it will further dent the corrupt image of Congress (if thats even possible), and push people towards BJP.
> 
> Don't forget Rahul Gandhi, Congress's poster boy, very famously "stood against "the bill that was supposed to save the corrupt politicians, include Laloo Yadav. Teaming up with the very same Laloo will be a political suicide. Congress is fcked either ways.



Yep, you are spot on !! That' also what I want but to see Nitish being punished by voters would sooth me more.



Android said:


> oh come on he maybe an @&$ but still a bit better than Laloo



But together Congress and Nitish would cause more damage to BJP than RJD+CONGRESS. That was my point actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

VeeraBahadur said:


> Yep, you are spot on !! That' also what I want but to see Nitish being punished by voters would sooth me more.
> 
> 
> 
> But together Congress and Nitish would cause more damage to BJP than RJD+CONGRESS. That was my point actually.



Its not the straight forward anymore. You have to realize , all three of them RJD, JD(U) and Congress are vying for the same Muslim vote bank, which each of them trying to be more "secular" than the other.

All of them can't get that, and if they do it would mean division of the Mulim votebank, which lets face it, is only going to benefit BJP. BJP has the support of Forward Castes and OBC locked in. So any alliance is a good news for BJP, unless of course they decide to go for a 3 way alliance, which they won't given the bad blood between JD(U) and RJD, and lets not forget JD(U) has to think about the next assembly election as well.

The way I see it, BJP should win 70-75%(26-30) seats in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Roybot said:


> I honestly doubt it would make much of a difference. Infact a congress+RJD alliance would benefit BJP even more, as it will further dent the corrupt image of Congress (if thats even possible), and push people towards BJP.
> 
> Don't forget Rahul Gandhi, Congress's poster boy, very famously "stood against "the bill that was supposed to save the corrupt politicians, include Laloo Yadav. Teaming up with the very same Laloo will be a political suicide. Congress is fcked either ways.


Do u really Think Muslims will care if congress take support of RJD...

I want them to go individually to cut the Muslim vote bank further ... thus making Muslim vote bank insignificant ...


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Meanwhile Neta ji started singing new song , it seems he wants to hijack RSS' agenda.

BJP Unreliable, Never Wanted to Build Ram Temple: Mulayam



Nair saab said:


> Do u really Think Muslims will care if congress take support of RJD...
> 
> I want them to go individually to cut the Muslim vote bank further ... thus making Muslim vote bank insignificant ...



Yes , that would be best scenario for BJP but that's not likely to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

VeeraBahadur said:


> Meanwhile Neta ji started singing new song , it seems he wants to hijack RSS' agenda.
> 
> BJP Unreliable, Never Wanted to Build Ram Temple: Mulayam



Its a double edged sword, he is going to further push away his Muslim supporters, towards Congress or worse yet towards BSP which will hurt him badly in the assembly elections. Its funny to see all these small time pseudo secular parties running around like headless chicken, still tryna figure out what hit them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

VeeraBahadur said:


> Meanwhile Neta ji started singing new song , it seems he wants to hijack RSS' agenda.
> 
> BJP Unreliable, Never Wanted to Build Ram Temple: Mulayam
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , that would be best scenario for BJP but that's not likely to happen.


Its clearly Evident ... after the Muzaffarnagar riots ... he lost the Muslim vote bank according to new trends even Yadavs vote bank is also slipping from his hand...

so he will try to consolidate Hindu vote bank by using Soft Hindutva just like Congress did after gujarat riots but failed miserably ...

Hindu Politics is only mean for BJP in India ... people know BJP is the only party which can represent Hindus ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Roybot said:


> Its a double edged sword, he is going to further push away his Muslim supporters, towards Congress or worse yet towards BSP. Its funny to see all these small time pseudo secular parties running around like headless chicken, still tryna figure out what hit them



I think Neta ji has realised it that muslims have already made up their mind that they are not gona vote for him . He is willingly taking calculated risk.


----------



## Roybot

Nair saab said:


> Do u really Think Muslims will care if congress take support of RJD...
> 
> I want them to go individually to cut the Muslim vote bank further ... thus making Muslim vote bank insignificant ...




Its not just about Muslim votes mate, Muslim voters at most make up 15% all over India.







If you look at this voteshare, BJP still has plenty of room to grow. Alliance with RJD as I said will dent Congress' image. Modi can still attract whatever support Congress is getting from Hindu upper castes, OBCs and SC/ST's and even Muslims. Muslim support for BJP grew from 10 to 13%, so thats definitely encouraging .

BJP needs to keep at it, and nibble away Congress' voteshare across the board. Remember our target is 272+, we can't be complacent with just 210-220.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Roybot said:


> Its a double edged sword, he is going to further push away his Muslim supporters, towards Congress or worse yet towards BSP. Its funny to see all these small time pseudo secular parties running around like headless chicken, still tryna figure out what hit them


according to new reports Congress is gonna break ties with RLD ... 

so that Jatt votes gets split and BJP looses some vote share...

now congress is using scorched earth tactics to destroy itself to keep BJP away from Power...

very desperate indeed...


----------



## Roybot

Nair saab said:


> according to new reports Congress is gonna break ties with RLD ...
> 
> so that Jatt votes gets split and BJP looses some vote share...
> 
> now congress is using scorched earth tactics to destroy itself to keep BJP away from Power...
> 
> very desperate indeed...



Maybe there is a silver lining, BJP can invite RLD to join NDA, further consolidation of Jat votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> Maybe there is a silver lining, BJP can invite RLD to join NDA, further consolidation of Jat votes.


Once you do that Jats will NEVER EVER EVER vote bjp in 2014
After muzfrngr ,Jats HATE ajit 



Nair saab said:


> according to new reports Congress is gonna break ties with RLD ...
> 
> so that Jatt votes gets split and BJP looses some vote share...
> 
> now congress is using scorched earth tactics to destroy itself to keep BJP away from Power...
> 
> very desperate indeed...


Jat body met Rajnath a month ago to tell their sentiments,NO NO AJIT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Roybot said:


> Its not just about Muslim votes mate, Muslim voters at most make up 15% all over India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at this voteshare, BJP still has plenty of room to grow. Alliance with RJD as I said will dent Congress' image. Modi can still attract whatever support Congress is getting from Hindu upper castes, OBCs and SC/ST's and even Muslims. Muslim support for BJP grew from 10 to 13%, so thats definitely encouraging .
> 
> BJP needs to keep at it, and nibble away Congress' voteshare across the board. Remember our target is 272+, we can't be complacent with just 210-220.


But u forget that St percentage for congress went high by 3% which is higher then the Total Muslim population itself and Muslim vote share went up by 9%... and upper class is very less like voter are very less just like Muslims so it going up doesnt mean much ...

and OBC vote if I am not mistaken mostly peasant and yadavs ... RJD has biggest share of these votes... if Congress and RJD comes together then 50% of these votes will go in their favor ...

JDU may be designated but Congress-RJD may gain more...


----------



## vicky sen

Nitish discards opinion polls as 'PR campaign' - The Times of India


----------



## Nair saab

Roybot said:


> Maybe there is a silver lining, BJP can invite RLD to join NDA, further consolidation of Jat votes.


I wont Tolerate Chodry Ajith singh ruining Air India and Airlines sector more...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Nair saab said:


> I wont Tolerate Chodry Ajith singh ruining Air India and Airlines sector more...





Puchtoon said:


> Once you do that Jats will NEVER EVER EVER vote bjp in 2014
> After muzfrngr ,Jats HATE ajit
> 
> Jat body met Rajnath a month ago to tell their sentiments,NO NO AJIT



Fair enough, but BJP will have to pick their candidates wisely in the area, cause there isn't much margin to play with. Ajit Singh getting even 20-30% of Jat votes can adversely affect BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

I really think BJP needs to look into the possibility of EVM fraud in these elections.


----------



## Roybot

Nair saab said:


> But u forget that St percentage for congress went high by 3% which is higher then the Total Muslim population itself and Muslim vote share went up by 9%... and upper class is very less like voter are very less just like Muslims so it going up doesnt mean much ...
> 
> and OBC vote if I am not mistaken mostly peasant and yadavs ... RJD has biggest share of these votes... if Congress and RJD comes together then 50% of these votes will go in their favor ...
> 
> JDU may be designated but Congress-RJD may gain more...



That vote share tally is for all of India. Bihar will be a completely different picture, but my argument still stands. Forwards Caste and OBC is still not 100% behind Modi, so plenty of space for BJP to grow. Don't forget Modi himself is from OBC which works in his favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

LOL Photo ...

Arvind Kejriwal - As of now instead of Swaraj I need cough Syrup... 








Kejriwal is soon turning into a Political joker...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Nair saab said:


> LOL Photo ...
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal - As of now instead of Swaraj I need cough Syrup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kejriwal is soon turning into a Political joker...



Even EC is pressing hard on him.

EC cautions Kejriwal on pamphlets appealing for Muslim votes - The Times of India



kbd-raaf said:


> I really think BJP needs to look into the possibility of EVM fraud in these elections.



VVPAT pre empted those chances in recently concluded election assembly polls in 5 states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

AAP scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

Roybot said:


> AAP scum.



And Headlines Today Invites him as poll analyst 2 days ago...


----------



## kbd-raaf

VeeraBahadur said:


> Even EC is pressing hard on him.
> 
> EC cautions Kejriwal on pamphlets appealing for Muslim votes - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> *VVPAT pre empted those chances in recently concluded election assembly polls in 5 states*.



How widespread will be it's use in these elections?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

kbd-raaf said:


> How widespread will be it's use in these elections?



It' mandatory as per SC's one of the landmark verdicts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> AAP scum.


WTF.. does he seriously think like that... or is it just cool to be different?


----------



## Puchtoon

JanjaWeed said:


> WTF.. does he seriously think like that... or is it just cool to be different?


JNU marxist thugs


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> JNU marxist thugs



wow.. his opinion is on the borderline of treason.. & only a traitor can come out with the kinda of tweet with regard to Kashmir. Makes me wonder.. if AAP if the front for these kinda anti-national elements!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. his opinion is on the borderline of treason.. & only a traitor can come out with the kinda of tweet with regard to Kashmir. Makes me wonder.. if AAP if the front for these kinda anti-national elements!



I would be wary of throwing around the 'traitor' word loosely.

It's a cheap way to shut down debate on any issue.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> I would be wary of throwing around the 'traitor' word loosely.
> It's a cheap way to shut down debate on any issue.



Nobody is forcing you to throw around that word... my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> Nobody is forcing you to throw around that word... my friend!



you would say that

ISI AGENT!


----------



## Soumitra

Ravi Nair said:


> I would be wary of throwing around the 'traitor' word loosely.
> 
> It's a cheap way to shut down debate on any issue.


Arey these leftist JNU Jholawallas are traitors. The definition of traitor is one who works against the country. These people support an an Idea of India where

the economy is a socialist economy like back in 70's and 80's with a so called Hindu Rate of Growth of 3%
No Industries are setup because they may take land from a remote village , but they dont understand the growth potential and direct and indirect jobs from the industry 
To show they are "liberals" they support Kashmiri Terrorists and Maoists calling them "Gandhians with Guns" but dont shed a tear for the innocent people and poor jawans who are martyred in the terrorist attack
All these are anti national Ideas so these people are traitors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. his opinion is on the borderline of treason.. & only a traitor can come out with the kinda of tweet with regard to Kashmir. Makes me wonder.. if AAP if the front for these kinda anti-national elements!


JNU is a laboratory for these kind of nutjobs .......Full of retards.....and guess what most media guys come from JNU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

*In neglected eastern UP, Modi’s development plank strikes a chord*

The BJP campaign leader refrains from raising issues of caste and religion

Gorakhpur, UP, January 24: 
In the endless traffic jams and chaos that followed a spectacular rally by the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate, Narendra Modi, in Gorakhpur on Thursday, not a bit of impatience or annoyance could be detected among the euphoric supporters.

Chanting his name at the rally venue was not enough — streams of rallyists in their saffron headgear and flags kept erupting into loud sloganeering in the clogged by-lanes of the city. I

t was not just the cadre that filled the Manbela grounds and swelled out into the streets; there were volunteers from all the 13 Lok Sabha constituencies that comprise the eastern Uttar Pradesh region. They claimed that a “Modi tsunami” had hit their region.

There has clearly been a method and strategy in Modi’s election plank that addresses issues that the local forces — the Samajwadi Party (SP) and the Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) — seem to have shown a contemptuous neglect for over two decades of their political domination.

Chief Minister Akhilesh Yadav’s film star party at Saifai earlier this month was perceived here as just another instance of the disdain for people’s aspirations that both the SP and the BSP have routinely displayed.

Gorakhpur has power supply for just five hours a day and the situation is worse in the adjoining towns such as Basti, Kushinagar, Gonda, Bahraich, Deoria and Balia. Although the city has a corporation, there has been no attempt to install solid waste disposal or efficient sewage systems. Open sewers and garbage dumps dot the landscape and, in less than a year, the Japanese encephalitis has killed 497 children.

*Darbar governance*

The religious seat of Gorakhnath, presided over by local MP Yogi Aadityanath, is the only redressal forum for the local residents. People with problems approach the durbar where Adityanath sits on a dais with an ornamental table. They touch his feet and beg for solutions, and are directed to two clerks who then jot down their complaints. Every once in a while, Adityanath makes a call to the officers of the concerned departments against which complaints have been lodged and lets out a flurry of invective.

Sometimes, the problems are solved.

The feudal and semi-ecclesiastical structure of the durbar signifies the only hope. According to Dr JP Jaiswal, who runs the popular Life Care hospital in the city, Gorakhpur would have collapsed into total chaos if it were not for Adityanath.

“Do you see now why people vote for Adityanath? He is the only one who offers some redressal. We get five hours of power. I have four big generators, inverters and solar energy panels to run my clinic. We are sick of this administration that has crushed whatever infrastructure the city had in the last two decades. The CM has all the time in the world for his dance parties and look at the way we live here. I have been to Gujarat. It is a dream destination. Modi is the only one who has promised us hope out of this mess,” Dr Jaiswal said.

*Across barriers*

He said caste will still remain a factor but, for a large number of people, Modi is promising development across the divisions of caste and religion.

Indeed, there was a clear attempt to appeal to all sections of the society in Modi’s speech. “For decades now, the dalits, the adivasis and the marginalised sections have voted for parties that treat them as vote banks,” said Modi. “But let me tell you that in States where the BJP has reached out to them with development and not slogans, they have responded. In Rajasthan, of the 34 reserved seats for SCs, the Congress did not get even one. In Chhattisgarh, of the 10 reserved seats, they won only one and, in Madhya Pradesh, of the 35 seats, we have won 28 seats.

“In UP, I want to assure my dalit brothers and sections of the most marginalised communities that we will do what others have not. We will give you water, power, irrigation, fair price for crops and basic facilities for making everyday life easy and happy. It is not too late to dream; I can realise this dream for you.”

Although the entrenched resilience of the caste system may not get swept away entirely, it is a slogan that has already found much resonance. Modi may not be entirely wrong when he says that the battle is “already won”. 

In neglected eastern UP, Modi’s development plank strikes a chord | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jiki said:


> bjp-192-210 and nda-211-231 ---as per CSDS- CNN IBN cong-92-108 upa-107-128



I watched it yesterday. In last election UPA got around 235 seats with 31.5 % vote share. Here BJP is getting 34% votes and NDA 36%. How can they got lesser seats compared to UPA?

Same is the case for UP. BJP is getting 38% vote in four party contest but they projects 41-49 seats only. The figure as per me should not be less than 55 seats as per me. Same is the case for Bihar, They projects 38 to 40% votes with 16-23 seats. In a triangular contest like Delhi, Congress got only 8/70 seats in spite of 25% vote share, How Nitish with 20% vote share can get 7-13 seats? In my opinion BJP should not get less than 26 to 28 seats and Nithish should not get more than 5.


----------



## Puchtoon

HariPrasad said:


> I watched it yesterday. In last election UPA got around 235 seats with 31.5 % vote share. Here BJP is getting 34% votes and NDA 36%. How can they got lesser seats compared to UPA?
> 
> Same is the case for UP. BJP is getting 38% vote in four party contest but they projects 41-49 seats only. The figure as per me should not be less than 55 seats as per me. Same is the case for Bihar, They projects 38 to 40% votes with 16-23 seats. In a triangular contest like Delhi, Congress got only 8/70 seats in spite of 25% vote share, How Nitish with 20% vote share can get 7-13 seats? In my opinion BJP should not get less than 26 to 28 seats and Nithish should not get more than 5.



Let me answer you :-

1.Cong voteshare is spread across in all states ,so even if it increases 1-2% Huge 60-70 seats gain occur while in case of bjp its not the same case.

Imean lets us take example of orrisa , cong usually is second in orrisa ,so if it gains 1% national vote ,it will propel it to winning position but the same incremental vote will propel bjp to be second or third 

2.In bihar BJP doesn't exist in some areas due to alliance with jdu for 17 years,39% means 50-60% in core areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

kbd-raaf said:


> I really think BJP needs to look into the possibility of EVM fraud in these elections.


well that is cynical...i don't think that will happen in 2014


----------



## Fireurimagination

BJP poised for best-ever tally, Narendra Modi set to be PM, say polls


----------



## HariPrasad

Puchtoon said:


> Let me answer you :-
> 
> 1.Cong voteshare is spread across in all states ,so even if it increases 1-2% Huge 60-70 seats gain occur while in case of bjp its not the same case.
> 
> Imean lets us take example of orrisa , cong usually is second in orrisa ,so if it gains 1% national vote ,it will propel it to winning position but the same incremental vote will propel bjp to be second or third
> 
> 2.In bihar BJP doesn't exist in some areas due to alliance with jdu for 17 years,39% means 50-60% in core areas




You stated it exactly opposite.

For a party to get more seats with same vote percentage, Votes need to be concentrated in small geographical area. Do you know when Vajpayee become PM and BJP got 188 seats, BJP vote share was not more than congress but it was concentrated in northan part of India.


----------



## Puchtoon

HariPrasad said:


> You stated it exactly opposite.
> 
> For a party to get more seats with same vote percentage, Votes need to be concentrated in small geographical area. Do you know when Vajpayee become PM and BJP got 188 seats, BJP vote share was not more than congress but it was concentrated in northan part of India.



Nah i said correct,you are in doubt.

Look lets take RLD which is a geographically concentrated party ,OK? now with very few % votes it can win 7 seats in Jat dominated west up,Now you increase its voteshare by 20% what will happen initially that it will start consolidating in those core areas BUT will not win extra seats ,add few % more it will start showing as third force in other areas ,add few more = second force and so on.

So to win 40 seats it will require 45%+ for RLD,but BJP can get it at 36-38%

At vajpayee's time BJP had alliances,BJP fought less seats but won more VS(per seat) in 1999 than 1998 

BTW vajpayee NEVER EVER got 188(peak was 182) and BJP is strong in north so ya at 25% it can win 182 but to go beyond 270 on its own ,it requires 40%+.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Puchtoon said:


> Nah i said correct,you are in doubt.
> 
> Look lets take RLD which is a geographically concentrated party ,OK? now with very few % votes it can win 7 seats in Jat dominated west up,Now you increase its voteshare by 20% what will happen initially that it will start consolidating in those core areas BUT will not win extra seats ,add few % more it will start showing as third force in other areas ,add few more = second force and so on.
> 
> So to win 40 seats it will require 45%+ for RLD,but BJP can get it at 36-38%
> 
> At vajpayee's time BJP had alliances,BJP fought less seats but won more VS(per seat) in 1999 than 1998




Imagine a scenario if BJP had same percentage of Vote equally distributed in India. Had it won same number of seats? No because of scattered votes not enough to convert it into seats. BJP is getting 10 to 20 percentage of votes in recent opinion poll. All these votes are failing to convert into seats in states like Kerala, TN, etc. If BJP can get this votes in UP or Magharashtra, they can actually Sweep.

Let us take your own example of RLD. Had the RLD get same Nombers of votes equally scattered amongs whole UP, Can RLD win 7 seats? No because the votes are scattered.


----------



## Jason bourne

*TIMES NOW*
Law Minister Somnath Bharthi lashes out at media, asks, "How much did Modiji pay you?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> *TIMES NOW*
> Law Minister Somnath Bharthi lashes out at media, asks, "How much did Modiji pay you?"




Now a days People take the Name of Modi to get some Media coverage.


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> *TIMES NOW*
> Law Minister Somnath Bharthi lashes out at media, asks, "How much did Modiji pay you?"



Somnath Bharti raid: women's panel to meet Lt Governor today to demand FIR against minister | NDTV.com

Spammer has gone mental.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

HariPrasad said:


> Imagine a scenario if BJP had same percentage of Vote equally distributed in India. Had it won same number of seats? No because of scattered votes not enough to convert it into seats. BJP is getting 10 to 20 percentage of votes in recent opinion poll. All these votes are failing to convert into seats in states like Kerala, TN, etc. If BJP can get this votes in UP or Magharashtra, they can actually Sweep.



1.My point of congress VS spread across states means that congress EXIST in almost all corner of country.
2.Yes Had BJP been in All states it would have SWEPT with 34% national vote,check the polls BJP is 20%+ ahead of the inc in many north indian states (consolidating),which is unnecessary ,congress swept RJ by just 9% VS difference,that's where the vs is going and the rest in other places.


----------



## 45'22'

Jason bourne said:


> *TIMES NOW*
> Law Minister Somnath Bharthi lashes out at media, asks, "How much did Modiji pay you?"



the reproter should have asked him......agar aap hote toh kitna dete 

#NayakReturns


----------



## HariPrasad

Pl look into the graph. How Modi's projection has changed the equation. Even Muslim Support have Increased. Support across all groups have increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Congress is down in all group except ST and Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

HariPrasad said:


> Pl look into the graph. How Modi's projection has changed the equation. Even Muslim Support have Increased. Support across all group has increased.



this looks similar(1998)





No wonder some article stated that modi is great at consolidating former bjp votebanks .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

HariPrasad said:


> Pl look into the graph. How Modi's projection has changed the equation. Even Muslim Support have Increased. Support across all group has increased.



Good to see BJP is uniting Hindu votes ,But only 22% support from SC community is not good ,Scheduled castes are around 16% of total population ,BJP must improve its position among SC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Puchtoon said:


> this looks similar(1998)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder some article stated that modi is great at consolidating former bjp votebanks .




Ofcourse .

He is expanding BJP foot print in Muslims and enlarging BJP base in OBC and ST where as he is consolidating BJP vote share in Upper cast.

BJP seriously need a geographical expansion to take advantage of anti incumbency in many states which congress enjoys today. 

Orissa followed By Andhra and Tamilnadu should be the next on card of BJP.



Marxist said:


> Good to see BJP is uniting Hindu votes ,But only 22% support from SC community is not good ,Scheduled castes are around 16% of total population ,BJP must improve its position among SC




You are right but you see it is increasing rapidly. BJP has a chance to increase it upto 30 to 40%. If it is done, BJP will be invincible in many states.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## heisenberg

kejriwal qtiyapa


----------



## Mujraparty

How much did Narendra Modi pay you? Delhi minister Somnath Bharti asks media

LOL ..


----------



## Puchtoon

BC ye dharno ka natak bahot ho gaya ab to self immolation wala dharna hoga,tu sherr mai sava sherr #AAPEFFECT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426963328322129920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

in UP even SP and BSP workers will vote for modi ....


----------



## HariPrasad

Once congress loses the election , people will move to other alternate. That will be a death blow to congress. Example is Delhi. Congress got 25% votes which are now down to 18% in just one month as Election tracker poll reveals.

The dream of Congress Mukta Bharat will become a reality.

One more reality which is visible is that Nationalist forces are getting strong. Communist are also getting down to a non significant level. Corrupt Mulayam and Maya are also loosing. If communist are reduced to 15 to 20 seats as it is seen, It will be an excellent outcome

Swamy ramdev is driving force behind all this anti congress and anti corruption Movement. Anna (At National Level) or Arvind, everyone has emerged out of that Movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

LOL people supporting Narendra Modi in India vs New Zealand cricket match ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> LOL people supporting Narendra Modi in India vs New Zealand test match ...




One day not tesf look at the scorboard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Vote share of BJP as per the Election Tracker has increased from 27 to 34 percentage. It is 7 percent in seven month. Let there be further 3% increase in coming 3 month BJP will reach 37% and NDA will be 39%. It will be a clear majority or atleast 250 to 260 seats. Let Chandra babu Join BJP. It s done. 272+.


----------



## arp2041

HariPrasad said:


> Vote share of BJP as per the Election Tracker has increased from *27 to 34* percentage. It is 7 percent in seven month. Let there be further 3% increase in coming 3 month BJP will reach 37% and NDA will be 39%. It will be a clear majority or atleast 250 to 260 seats. Let Chandra babu Join BJP. It s done. 272+.



bhai, not 27 to 34, but from 19% to 34%, a phenomenal 15% rise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

No Faking News this! ￼There is a 'NaMo NaMo' mandir in a UP village, where people chant a Modi chalisa 

Now, a NaMo temple with 'Modi chalisa' - The Times of India


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> bhai, not 27 to 34, but from 19% to 34%, a phenomenal 15% rise.




Man, it is 27% to 34% and 19% to 34%. 19>34 is from 2009 to 2014 and not from July 2013 to Jan2014.


----------



## Jason bourne

Dear sisters and brothers of Karnataka, a message from me on National Voters Day






My message on National Voters Day in Tamil nm4.in/1axooBJ









in Gujrati

Sharing a message on National Voters Day in Telugunm4.in/1gbNhoX

A Message on National Voters Day for the people of Keralanm4.in/1bovYZS

Voters are the makers of India's destiny…my message on National Voters Day to the people of Punjab nm4.in/1d26JfL

To people of Assam, a message on National Voters Daynm4.in/1juT1dD


A few thoughts on National Voters Day, for my sisters and brothers of Maharashtra nm4.in/1hvuwct

Would be sharing my message on National Voters Day in various languages. Here is my message in Hindi nm4.in/1hvtUDM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Truth Finder

^^^
also got that in Bengali newspapers.


----------



## Jason bourne

@Roybot u from UP ?


----------



## Jason bourne

*




*



*VOTE FOR INDIA *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> No Faking News this! ￼There is a 'NaMo NaMo' mandir in a UP village, where people chant a Modi chalisa
> 
> Now, a NaMo temple with 'Modi chalisa' - The Times of India


This is Stupidity ...

I thought People who support Modi has went pass the stupidity mark of political workshipping...

Making Temples of Political leaders and Film stars show the utter ignorance of our People...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> This is Stupidity ...
> 
> I thought People who support Modi has went pass the stupidity mark of political workshipping...
> 
> Making Temples of Political leaders and Film stars show the utter ignorance of our People...



i dont mind as far as they vote for modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

Opinion polls are PR campaign to boost TRP: Nitish Kumar - India - DNA


----------



## Jason bourne

(M)an (O)f (D)evloping (I)ndia

In newzeland stadium during match ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> @Roybot u from UP ?



Yeah bro, are u as well?


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> Yeah bro, are u as well?



no bro i am from gujrat .. by the way which city u r from and how is namo wave in your city heard that even SP and BSP supporter will vote for modi ?


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> no bro i am from gujrat .. by the way which city u r from and how is namo wave in your city heard that even SP and BSP supporter will vote for modi ?



Varanasi, am not in India, but from what I hear from my folks back home every one is gearing to vote for BJP this time. In towns and villages across Purvanchal, you can get an idea from the Modi's last rally in Varanasi and Gorakhpur. Some are even speculating that Modi might run for election from Varanasi, not sure how true that is though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

He needs to be careful with his security. Terrorists just can't keep waiting for their worst days to start.They have already tried once in Nitish's Bihar.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427030413236662272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

if anything happens to Modi..even a scratch expect Congress to be Annihilated

Just saw a post FB where NDA is planning to make a bullet train connecting 4 cities just like the golden Quadrilateral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> (M)an (O)f (D)evloping (I)ndia
> 
> In newzeland stadium during match ...
> 
> View attachment 14194











Star Wars said:


> if anything happens to Modi..even a scratch expect Congress to be Annihilated
> 
> Just saw a post FB where NDA is planning to make a bullet train connecting 4 cities just like the golden Quadrilateral


Basically Gujarat Police is heading his security for every rally...

After the Patna blast they have become more vigilant ... 

But we cant Trust Congress they can go any extent to annihilate him... 

They have killed their own family members like Sanjay Gandi , Rajiv Gandi ... cant trust these scums ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

http://www.change.org/petitions/aam-aadmi-party-sack-delhi-law-minister-somnath-bharti


Please Sign the petition to Sack AAP law minister


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Nair saab said:


> Basically Gujarat Police is heading his security for every rally...
> 
> After the Patna blast they have become more vigilant ...
> 
> But we cant Trust Congress they can go any extent to annihilate him...
> 
> They have killed their own family members like Sanjay Gandi , Rajiv Gandi ... cant trust these scums ...



Sindhia of MP and Pilot of Rajsthan too are included in that list since they lost their lives in so called accident . They challenged to shift away the power center from Nehru clan. Then there was very recent maoists attack on top leaders of Chatisgadh , NIA's initial report was leaked initially but was later swept beneath carpet. Final report is awaited. Then who can forget Sunanda case , she had 15 bruishes on her body. Nature of bruises have not been made public but case has been transfered to crime branch of Delhi Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

HariPrasad said:


> Man, it is 27% to 34% and 19% to 34%. 19>34 is from 2009 to 2014 and not from July 2013 to Jan2014.



Oh, my bad, i thought you were saying from 2009 to 2014.



Star Wars said:


> http://www.change.org/petitions/aam-aadmi-party-sack-delhi-law-minister-somnath-bharti
> 
> 
> Please Sign the petition to Sack AAP law minister





isn't this the way AAP likes it?? DIRECT DEMOCRACY???


----------



## Nair saab




----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


>



Is these doctored or are Assange's real words ??


----------



## kbd-raaf

VeeraBahadur said:


> Is these doctored or are Assange's real words ??



It's doctored lol. But the sentiment is true, wikileaks does reflect that Modi is perceived as in corruptible.


----------



## Puchtoon

VeeraBahadur said:


> Is these doctored or are Assange's real words ??


'Incorruptible' in WikiLeaks, Narendra Modi smiles - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*ABP-NIELSON opinion poll: NDA-226, UPA-101, LEFT-30, OTHERS-186.*

53% people want to see Modi as PM....
15% want to see Pappu as PM... and 
5% want to see kejriwal as PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Pappu to be interviewed by Arnab Goswami on times now. Monday at 9pm. Hope justice Arnab chews him alive


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> 'Incorruptible' in WikiLeaks, Narendra Modi smiles - Indian Express






kbd-raaf said:


> It's doctored lol. But the sentiment is true, wikileaks does reflect that Modi is perceived as in corruptible.



Yes , it reflects that certainly . Read 13th para.

WikiLeaks on Narendra Modi


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*HAPPY REPUBLIC DAY TO ALL INDIANS...



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Nair saab said:


> *ABP-NIELSON opinion poll: NDA-226, UPA-101, LEFT-30, OTHERS-186.*
> 
> 53% people want to see Modi as PM....
> 15% want to see Pappu as PM... and
> 5% want to see kejriwal as PM



NDA is falling short by 40-50 seats. Who would be after poll allies ??



chak de INDIA said:


> *HAPPY REPUBLIC DAY TO ALL INDIANS...
> 
> 
> 
> *



Same to you buddy . Did you listen Pranab Da ?? I really liked his speech.






English Version of his speech.

President's address to nation on eve of R-Day - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

*DELHI VOTESHARE *

Nielsen(upto 12jan) AAP 57% BJP 22% 
CSDS(upto 15jan) AAP 48% BJP 30% 
Cvoter(upto 16-17)BJP 35% AAP ?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> *DELHI VOTESHARE *
> 
> Nielsen(upto 12jan) AAP 57% BJP 22%
> CSDS(upto 15jan) AAP 48% BJP 30%
> Cvoter(upto 16-17)BJP 35% AAP ?



I think we can bank upon Krajyballs inexperience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

VeeraBahadur said:


> I think we can bank upon Krajyballs inexperience.


he can win assembly but i dont think too much national votewill be there after chaos,if bjp plays nicely ,4/7 isn't that hard.


----------



## heisenberg

VeeraBahadur said:


> NDA is falling short by 40-50 seats. Who would be after poll allies ??
> there are still 3 months left..i am fully confident of NDA getting 272+ seats
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you buddy . Did you listen Pranab Da ?? I really liked his speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English Version of his speech.
> 
> President's address to nation on eve of R-Day - YouTube


----------



## Roybot

Mapping the AAP shock win in New Delhi - Rediff.com News

Very interesting analysis of the Delhi Assembly Elections. AAP support base seems to be the urban, middle aged people, whereas the BJP has got the support of the youth. BJP needs more to expose the AAP, via news channels, newspapers, and make a dent in AAP's support base. The recent dharna drama must have affected the AAP adversely. 

The youth who can mostly be reached via social media are gunning for BJP and Modi anyways, which is a very good news, given the high percentage of young voters in this election.

I reckon, BJP still has a good chance of wresting atleast 5 out of the 7 seats in Delhi, every seat counts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

VeeraBahadur said:


> NDA is falling short by 40-50 seats. Who would be after poll allies ??





3 Months left for election more exit poll to come as the people see this exit poll... more people will start thing of voting BJP...

and BJP got more seats in 4 seats then what exit poll predicted ...especially clean sweep in Rajasthan and MP...

so I would predict BJP would about 235 seats and NDA would get 255... the difference would be 15-20 seats ...

in that case any party would support them It can be ADMK, TDP , TRS ... I personally think in that case BJP would prefer support from South India rather then north India...

even of NDA is 50 seats away from majority ... obviously with 220 seats in BJP hand no party would have remote possibility to form government ... 

In that case without seeing no chance of becoming PM... Jaya, Mulayam, Mayawati would be ready to support ...

and do u thing TDP, TRS, TMC dont like a ministerial birth better then sitting ideal with 15-20 useless MP's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Can anyone post schedule and venue of all Modi's rallies to be held in next three months


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Android said:


> Can anyone post schedule and venue of all Modi's rallies to be held in next three months




Do you wana blow him up ??



Nair saab said:


> 3 Months left for election more exit poll to come as the people see this exit poll... more people will start thing of voting BJP...
> 
> and BJP got more seats in 4 seats then what exit poll predicted ...especially clean sweep in Rajasthan and MP...
> 
> so I would predict BJP would about 235 seats and NDA would get 255... the difference would be 15-20 seats ...
> 
> in that case any party would support them It can be ADMK, TDP , TRS ... I personally think in that case BJP would prefer support from South India rather then north India...
> 
> even of NDA is 50 seats away from majority ... obviously with 220 seats in BJP hand no party would have remote possibility to form government ...
> 
> In that case without seeing no chance of becoming PM... Jaya, Mulayam, Mayawati would be ready to support ...
> 
> and do u thing TDP, TRS, TMC dont like a ministerial birth better then sitting ideal with 15-20 useless MP's...



Let's hope so .

If NDA gets 250+ seats then India would get stable government. 4-5% more vote share increase in UP and Mahabharata can do wonders.


----------



## ranjeet

Latest chutiyapa of AK ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Latest chutiyapa of AK ...




This is really shameful yaar.. The look on DCP's face said all. Disgusting..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Latest chutiyapa of AK ...



What a tosser. 

P.S: Who was the guy with him, in white suit and a fedora ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Latest chutiyapa of AK ...



Someone kick him....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

Android said:


> Can anyone post schedule and venue of all Modi's rallies to be held in next three months


visit india272+ website for schedule


----------



## heisenberg

Star Wars said:


> Someone kick him....


kejriwal ki gpl leni padegi


----------



## Nair saab

Can someone take this Republic Parade Video shooting rights from DD to some Private Channels...

What a stupid kind of camera arrangement ...

When the Army marches these A$$ holes cover the audience and some political leaders... and make miss the important part of the parade...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> Can someone take this Republic Parade Video shooting rights from DD to some Private Channels...
> 
> What a stupid kind of camera arrangement ...
> 
> When the Army marches these A$$ holes cover the audience and some political leaders... and make miss the important part of the parade...



exactly what heppans when SU 30 fly pasting hey are showing kids looking at sky...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Karnataka used Tipu sultan tableaux theme ,A person who butchered thousands of Hindus and destroyed hundreds of temples

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Marxist said:


> Karnataka used Tipu sultan tableaux theme ,A person who butchered thousands of Hindus and destroyed hundreds of temples


This is the sign of the new secular govt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> Karnataka used Tipu sultan tableaux theme ,A person who butchered thousands of Hindus and destroyed hundreds of temples




Nice Piece of Secularism ... We Hindus of Kerala consider this bastard the Butcher of Mysore... the kingdom itself belonged to Wadiyar family which taken over by Haider Ali a Army captian treacherously...

These Tipu's supporter who claim he was brave should read the history ... how his father Haider Ali was repeatedly defeated by Khande Rao... finally did not win by any war but by treachery... 

He killed thousands of poor Hindu Villagers in Kannur, Kasarkode Districts ... apart from hundreds of Temples he destroyed ...

He is not even treated as a Hero by a common people of Karnataka ...

Tableaux itself looks scary and Unholy... 

Kerala tableaux should have been represented by Kerala Varma Pazhassi Raja or Dharma RajaKarthika Thirunal Rama Varma...

who fought both fought British and Tipu...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

Kejriwal seen giving Dharna at Rajpath in republic day parade in *VVIP* stand ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nair saab said:


> *Arvind Kejriwal ... Nayak part 2 with Ashirwaad of Alok Nath... *
> 
> A must Watch ...
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Marxist @Puchtoon @Star Wars @HariPrasad @Android @Ammyy @kurup @Jason bourne @IndoCarib @CorporateAffairs @Manvantaratruti @kbd-raaf



@Nair saab dont wanna watch this idiot, wat does the video say?



jiki said:


> bjp-192-210 and nda-211-231 ---as per CSDS- CNN IBN cong-92-108 upa-107-128



we shud go all out and get 270+, after the opinion polls it is very much acheivable.

All we need to do is, expose AAPCong in delhi, focus more in bihaar, MH, KA, UP and that should get us 30 more seats.



Nair saab said:


> 3 Months left for election more exit poll to come as the people see this exit poll... more people will start thing of voting BJP...
> 
> and BJP got more seats in 4 seats then what exit poll predicted ...especially clean sweep in Rajasthan and MP...
> 
> so I would predict BJP would about 235 seats and NDA would get 255... the difference would be 15-20 seats ...
> 
> in that case any party would support them It can be ADMK, TDP , TRS ... I personally think in that case BJP would prefer support from South India rather then north India...
> 
> even of NDA is 50 seats away from majority ... obviously with 220 seats in BJP hand no party would have remote possibility to form government ...
> 
> In that case without seeing no chance of becoming PM... Jaya, Mulayam, Mayawati would be ready to support ...
> 
> and do u thing TDP, TRS, TMC dont like a ministerial birth better then sitting ideal with 15-20 useless MP's...



In all scenarios, i want the bit*** mamata to stay away from joining us 



VeeraBahadur said:


> NDA is falling short by 40-50 seats. Who would be after poll allies ??
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you buddy . Did you listen Pranab Da ?? I really liked his speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English Version of his speech.
> 
> President's address to nation on eve of R-Day - YouTube




I agree with him in one statement.

Fractured mandate in 2014 will be catastrophic for India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

No ticket from Congress yet, but already Nandan Nilekani is ready with "secular" topi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

RSS in 1963 Republic Day Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Puchtoon

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHH Modi ka ASAR


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427319800503623680

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Android said:


> RSS in 1963 Republic Day Parade



Why are you cursing Nehru ?? Curse his followers from whom these Congressi mofos drive their power.


----------



## karan.1970

Congress any way is now planning for 2019 elections (or sooner in case its a fractured mandate). BJP needs to go into top gear to ensure a wide margin victory. If they come to power and are not able to stay the whole 5 years, they will not get a mandate again for a long time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHH Modi ka ASAR
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427319800503623680




Well, now he can even promise moon to us but nowadays voters have matured enough to not fall for these false promises announced during campaigning for next polls. Education and reach of media to far flung areas have played their part to an extent .



karan.1970 said:


> Congress any way is now planning for 2019 elections (or sooner in case its a fractured mandate). BJP needs to go into top gear to ensure a wide margin victory. If they come to power and are not able to stay the whole 5 years, they will not get a mandate again for a long time



I don't know why but I get the feeling that leaders like Advani, Shushma are not helping the cause. Till date in current campaigning season there has been no famous Rath Yatras of Advani or no rallies held by likes of Shusma swaraj , Arun jaitly , Arun Shourie and neither they were seen with Modi during his rallies. Hope they go full throttle after announcement of MP candidates.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Puchtoon said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHH Modi ka ASAR
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427319800503623680



LOL. Since there is now a national grid, this is bound to come true. Only there are no cables to take that electricity to the villages of UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

VeeraBahadur said:


> Well, now he can even promise moon to us but nowadays voters have matured enough to not fall for these false promises announced during campaigning for next polls. Education and reach of media to far flung areas have played their part to an extent .
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but I get the feeling that leaders like Advani, Shushma are not helping the cause. Till date in current campaigning season there has been no famous Rath Yatras of Advani or no rallies held by likes of Shusma swaraj , Arun jaitly , Arun Shourie and neither they were seen with Modi during his rallies. Hope they go full throttle after announcement of MP candidates.


All of them are jealous of Modi.. All of them are more senior to him in the national politics scene but have been passed over.. All of them are hoping for him to lose this one


----------



## Puchtoon

VeeraBahadur said:


> Well, now he can even promise moon to us but nowadays voters have matured enough to not fall for these false promises announced during campaigning for next polls. Education and reach of media to far flung areas have played their part to an extent .


HE is saying this because of modi's 24X7 365 days electricity campaign in UP ,else usne naara diya hai "_kisan aur musalman_".

modi is moving them towards talking on real issues like development else to vote bank reservations ki baat hi hoti .


other news:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427418616036720640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

karan.1970 said:


> All of them are jealous of Modi.. All of them are more senior to him in the national politics scene but have been passed over.. All of them are hoping for him to lose this one




Yes , that complexity of seniority is also there to an extent but one more important thing which is responsible is this expert from one of the wikileak cables.

*B u t S i n h j i r a i s e d a n o t h e r r e a s o n w h y M o d i c o u l d f a c e c h a l l e n g e s i n b e c om i n g a n a t i o n a l l e a d e r : M o d i ' s r e p u t a t i o n f o r b e i n g c omp l e t e l y  i n c o r r u p t i b l e  i s a c c u r a t e , a n d i f h e w e r e t o b e c ome a n a t i o n a l l e a d e r h e w o u l d c r a c k d ow n o n c o r r u p t i o n t h r o u g h o u t t h e B J P . T h e r e a r e t o o ma n y B J P r a n k a n d f i l e w a i t i n g t o l i n e t h e i r p o c k e t s o n c e t h e B J P r e t u r n s t o p ow e r , S i n h j i s a i d , a n d t h e p r o s p e c t o f M o d i c r a c k i n g t h e w h i p o n c o r r u p t i o n i s e n t i r e l y u n a p p e a l i n g t o t h i s c r ow d . M o d i w o u l d h a v e a h a r d t i me c l e a r i n g t h i s h u r d l e , a c c o r d i n g t o S i n h j i*


----------



## heisenberg

karan.1970 said:


> All of them are jealous of Modi.. All of them are more senior to him in the national politics scene but have been passed over.. All of them are hoping for him to lose this one


please don't be so judgemental..advaniji and sushma swaraj will campaign once real hard-core campaigning starts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

heisenberg said:


> please don't be so judgemental..advaniji and sushma swaraj will campaign once real hard-core campaigning starts..



I hope so.. But am not too sure..


----------



## VeeraBahadur

RAM Dev baba has lot of influence in UP, Uttrakhand, Jharkhand and Bihar. He needs to be mobilized along with Uma Bharti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

I want to see Nitish Kumar's face... after this ...








Lalu Prasad after election - Bhaak Gudbaak ye sab Pappu ka natiga haii... Hum to chale Jail 




Intellectually challenged AAP workers...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Lets all sweep this AAP dirt from the nation

AAP holds broom yatra across Gujarat to take on 'anti-people and pro-corporate' Narendra Modi | NDTV.com


----------



## Nair saab

IndoCarib said:


> Lets all sweep this AAP dirt from the nation
> 
> AAP holds broom yatra across Gujarat to take on 'anti-people and pro-corporate' Narendra Modi | NDTV.com


LOL now AAP is a party full of Digvijay singh's...

AAP has invited even underworld to Join their party to change the Nation... 
*Dawood, Gawali can also be AAP members, says Damaniya - Nagpur Today : Nagpur News*





LOL and also see this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Nair saab said:


> LOL now AAP is a party full of Digvijay singh's...
> 
> AAP has invited even underworld to Join their party to change the Nation...
> *Dawood, Gawali can also be AAP members, says Damaniya - Nagpur Today : Nagpur News*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL and also see this ...



My fear is morons from Delhi may give them some more chance in LS polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Narendra Modi chai points catch up with Bangaloreans*



> BANGALORE: Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi's chaiwala symbolism has caught on in Bangalore too.
> After Congress leader Mani Shankar Aiyar made the 'chaiwala' comment about Modi, BJP volunteers in Bangalore set up mobile tea stalls -Narendra Modi Chai Point - to connect with voters.
> Chai points were already set up in Kengeri, Yeshwantpur and other places where tea is sold at Re 1. At these hangouts, supporters are campaigning for Modi and video footage of his achievements are screened.
> 
> "Not more than Re 1 will be taken from customers. This tea experiment will be done in other parts of the state and through this, we will connect with voters," Anil Chalageri, a BJP functionary, said.
> After Aiyar's jibe, Modi attacked the Congress saying reluctance to face a 'chaiwala' was an important reason for Rahul Gandhi deciding against being named PM candidate.
> 
> A unique protest was also organized by BJP media coordinator S Prakash on Saturday where tea was distributed for free and voter interaction about Modi was conducted. "Interactions with voters will be used as feedback," Prakash said.
> 
> As chai points are being set up everywhere, Modi's visit to the state has also been finalized. The BJP PM candidate will address the public at Mangalore and Davanagere on February 18 and at Hubli and Gulbarga on February 28. The party is expected to pass on feedback collected at the chai addas to Modi during his visit to the state.
> 
> Narendra Modi chai points catch up with Bangaloreans - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Namo Tea party at Elliot's beach, Chennai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Run for unity in london

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Aam Adami Party ne vinod Binny ko Party se nikala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Jason bourne said:


> Aam Adami Party ne vinod Binny ko Party se nikala



so the party will officially rule for 5 more months


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> BC ye dharno ka natak bahot ho gaya ab to self immolation wala dharna hoga,tu sherr mai sava sherr #AAPEFFECT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426963328322129920



Tuss ho gaya.. he had to call his fast off as no one gave a damn!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

45'22' said:


> so the party will officially rule for 5 more months



No , AAP has support of one independent candidate and one JDU candidate too.


----------



## Jason bourne

VeeraBahadur said:


> No , AAP has support of one independent candidate and one JDU candidate too.



Naa AAP is now in minority ...


----------



## INDIC

Roybot said:


> Mapping the AAP shock win in New Delhi - Rediff.com News
> 
> Very interesting analysis of the Delhi Assembly Elections. AAP support base seems to be the urban, middle aged people, whereas the BJP has got the support of the youth. BJP needs more to expose the AAP, via news channels, newspapers, and make a dent in AAP's support base. The recent dharna drama must have affected the AAP adversely.
> 
> The youth who can mostly be reached via social media are gunning for BJP and Modi anyways, which is a very good news, given the high percentage of young voters in this election.
> 
> I reckon, BJP still has a good chance of wresting atleast 5 out of the 7 seats in Delhi, every seat counts.



Youth like the investment friendly policies which bring more jobs and enhance growth rate. The middle aged people grew up in pre-reform era where private sector was seen as a taboo by many.


----------



## 45'22'

VeeraBahadur said:


> No , AAP has support of one independent candidate and one JDU candidate too.



sab milakar 36 they........ab 35 ho gaya......5 mahine bad no confidence motion mein sarkar girr jayegi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

45'22' said:


> so the party will officially rule for 5 more months



Regardless.. this govt is only going to last till the next trust vote. By the time another trust vote kicks in.. political dynamics would have changed big time after National elections. No one knows where JDU's loyalty is going lie.. neither it will suit Congress to keep supporting AAP in Delhi. Only a matter of few more months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Regardless.. this govt is only going to last till the next trust vote. By the time another trust vote kicks in.. political dynamics would have changed big time after National elections. No one knows where JDU's loyalty is going lie.. neither it will suit Congress to keep supporting AAP in Delhi. Only a matter of few more months.


Tabh tak hum unke aur ek MLA gayab kardenge...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

45'22' said:


> sab milakar 36 they........ab 35 ho gaya......5 mahine bad no confidence motion mein sarkar girr jayegi....



Congress will dump AAP right after Lok Sabha election. They are using AAP to poach BJP's voteshare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

45'22' said:


> sab milakar 36 they........ab 35 ho gaya......5 mahine bad no confidence motion mein sarkar girr jayegi....



Nah ,during confidence motion they had 38(28+8+1+1) seats.All seats except 31+1 of BJP.+SAD.

Rambir Shokeen is supporting AAP as Independent and Shoaib Iqbal as JDU member.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Roybot said:


> Congress will dump AAP right after Lok Sabha election. They are using AAP to poach BJP's voteshare.



I don't reckon that. After 5 months Congress would be reduced to double digit seats in Lok Shabha with it' popularity at all time low. Seating Kong MLAs won't risk their future 5 years for Party since their chances of returning to power would be negligible. Infact Congress highcommand themselves would like to enjoy this backdoor entry to power as long as it lasts and since they would be at weakest in their whole history, last thing they would want a rebellion and BJP poaching their 3 MLA to get to the magic figure of 36.Binny is already fair game for BJP .


----------



## Roybot

VeeraBahadur said:


> I don't reckon that. After 5 months *Congress would be reduced to double digit seats in Lok Shabha with it' popularity at all time low. Seating Kong MLAs won't risk their future 5 years for Party since their chances of returning to power would be negligible. * Infact Congress highcommand themselves would like to enjoy this backdoor entry to power as long as it lasts and since they would be at weakest in their whole history, last thing they would want a rebellion and BJP poaching their 3 MLA to get to the magic figure of 36.Binny is already fair game for BJP .



You d be surprised, AAP's charade would be exposed for everyone to see in couple of months, and they won't get these sorta numbers come next election. It will never ever come back to power, mark my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

congress is taking their revenge like they did with Anna, they are making sure that ppl themselves get's so irritated from AAP that they become irrelevant and it's working, AAP donation is at all time low .AAP won't survive long.

After all it's not corruption scam that hit congress but 3 yrs of hue cry of Anna and AAP which took chair away from them.


----------



## kbd-raaf

MeraSapnoKaBharat trending on twitter 

Seems like there is a NaMo related trend on twitter every other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> MeraSapnoKaBharat trending on twitter
> 
> Seems like there is a NaMo related trend on twitter every other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

kbd-raaf said:


> MeraSapnoKaBharat trending on twitter
> 
> Seems like there is a NaMo related trend on twitter every other day.




This was launched today by smriti irani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

1. केजरीवाल जी वजन बताने वाली मशीन पर
बिना कपड़ो के खड़े होते हैं ताकि वजन
सही आ सके...

2. केजरीवाल ने आज तक कोई भी LIC policy
नहीं ली है, उनका कहना है की "HONESTY IS
THE BEST POLICY...."...

3. एक बार maggi मे मसाला नहीं निकलने पर
केजरीवाल ने Nestle पर धोखाधड़ी का case
कर दिया था...


4. केजरीवाल अंडरवियर नही पहनते
क्योंकि अंडरवियरों पे
वीआईपी लिखा होता है।


5. केजरीवाल वो ईमानदार व्यक्ति है
जिन्होंने अपनी शादी में लाखो का दहेज़ लेने
के बाद... अपने ससुर जी को चंदे
की पक्की रशीद काट के दी...।

6. स्कूल मे अपने पिता का नाम पूछे जाने पर
केजरीवाल DNA टेस्ट कराने चले गए थे...
OMG


7. केजरीवाल जी इतने इमानदार हैं की होटल
मे खाना खाने के बाद जो सौफ और
मिश्री का भी payment करते हैं...
g8

8. एक बार केजरीवाल ने हलवाई पर इसलिए
केस कर दिया था कि गुलाम जामुन में न
तो गुलाब था और न ही जामुन...

9. एक बार कौवे ने झूठ बोला तो केजरीवाल
जी ने उसे काट लिया।


10. गोलगप्पे खाने के बाद extra पापड़ी लेने
का भी पैसा केजरीवाल देते हैं...

11. केजरीवाल जी इतने ईमानदार हैं कि जब
भी कहीं बम पाते हैं
तो आतंकियों को लौटा देते हैं...

12. सुप्रीम कोर्ट केजरीवाल की ईमानदारी से
इतना प्रभावित है की अब गीता की जगह
केजरीवाल जी की कसम खा कर बयान
देना पड़ेगा

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Padma Shri to VBU V-C facing sexual harassment allegations : East, News - India Today

Pathetic and morally bankrupt congressis. They made a person accused of sexual harassment VC of the Vishwa Bharti University, and if that wasn't enough even gave him a Padma Shri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@kurup @Nair saab Is this correct or doctored ??




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427388789720240128


----------



## Nair saab

VeeraBahadur said:


> @kurup @Nair saab Is this correct or doctored ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427388789720240128


Its IUML party workers... Its their party Flag... But ya in Kasarcode District there has such incidence been taken place...


RSS took at march with National Flag rather then our Traditional Bhagvaa Flag...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Just Fuckk offf people We celebrate it like this in Mumbai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Baba Ramdev pledges 20 crore votes for BJP*


> HYDERABAD: Yoga guru Baba Ramdev on Sunday pledged his support to BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi and said he would conduct Yoga Mahotsava across the country on March 23 in a bid to mobilize votes for the BJP in the upcoming Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> Claiming more than 23 crore people had already enrolled for the Yoga Mahotsav, Ramdev said he would ensure 20 crore votes in favour of the BJP through the mega yoga camp. And he said he was sure of the BJP-led NDA getting 340 seats in the Lok Sabha.
> 
> "Our objective is to fetch 340 seats for the Modi-led party. We are pledging to realize this through the Yoga Mahotsav," Ramdev said in a press conference.
> 
> He would launch a Yoga Week on March 17, which would culminate in the Mahotsav on March 23 that would be held at each district headquarter across the country.
> 
> He said he was supporting Modi since the BJP's policy was in consonance with his anti-corruption crusade including fight to bring back black money stashed away in foreign banks. "I had a meeting with the BJP leaders including Modi, Rajnath Singh and Nitin Gadkari on January 5 and they have been committed to bring back the black money. And they have also been committed to our proposal on tax reform," he said.
> Baba Ramdev pledges 20 crore votes for BJP - The Times of India



Kuch jyada toh nahi bola baba ne?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> *Baba Ramdev pledges 20 crore votes for BJP*
> 
> 
> Kuch jyada toh nahi bola baba ne?



If he could add even quarter of that then BJP would sail past 250 on it's own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> If he could add even quarter of that then BJP would sail past 250 on it's own.



Maybe baba wants to take credit for all of BJP's votes. Once elections are over & done with, Baba can say... 'I told you so'!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

VeeraBahadur said:


> If he could add even quarter of that then BJP would sail past 250 on it's own.


Har ek vote zaroori hota hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

VeeraBahadur said:


> Well, now he can even promise moon to us but nowadays voters have matured enough to not fall for these false promises announced during campaigning for next polls. Education and reach of media to far flung areas have played their part to an extent .
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but I get the feeling that leaders like Advani, Shushma are not helping the cause. Till date in current campaigning season there has been no famous Rath Yatras of Advani or no rallies held by likes of Shusma swaraj , Arun jaitly , Arun Shourie and neither they were seen with Modi during his rallies. Hope they go full throttle after announcement of MP candidates.




Sushma, Arun have lost their plot in Delhi. Their mere losing to Anarchist Arvind, is a shame.

They'll do more damage than good.



karan.1970 said:


> All of them are jealous of Modi.. All of them are more senior to him in the national politics scene but have been passed over.. All of them are hoping for him to lose this one



No, they are not. Modi is their last hope to return to power. If they lose now, then they all can retire from politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Arvind Kejriwal must acknowledge, rectify his mistakes, re-think on his unconstitutional decisions - Justice Santosh Hegde*

(Justice N Santosh Hegde has served as a Supreme Court judge and the Lokayukta of Karnataka. He was part of the core team that led the India Against Corruption movement, demanding the new anti-graft Lokpal law)

The Aam Aadmi Party was created out of the India Against Corruption team. I remember having a long chat with Arvind Kejriwal around the time he decided to form the party. He wanted to be a part of the system to change it. I* have never wanted to join politics, so I wished him luck and told him that I would continue to remain a watch-dog and be critical of his, when they make mistakes.*

AAP did surprisingly well in the Delhi elections and at that time I thought in a democracy, it is the responsibility of the party given a chance by voters to form the government, even if it means by taking support from the Congress.

But after AAP took over the administration, *things went horribly wrong one after another*. The manner in which they took some decisions, and some of the decisions they took, were arbitrary. *Many of them are unconstitutional*. *The SMS poll they held asking people whether they should form the government was a nonsense.* That is not the way it works.

But there was *total lack of consistency *in the stand of the Delhi Chief Minister on government accommodation, official cars, etc.

Now, what happened with the *African women was totally illegal*. None other than the Law Minister, who is a lawyer, took the law into his own hands. Things have to go as per the criminal procedure code. If a police officer does not cooperate, you go to a higher officer. If that doesn't work, go to a court. What authority does he have to ask a few people who are not even part of the government to handover women to the police? *This is not public interest. It is illegal*. The women say they were illegally confined. Then came allegations on how they were assaulted. How can a law minister do this?

*Then came the big mistake. The Dharna.*

The Chief Minister, apart from other duties, also has constitutional obligations. *The CM is signing files, takes decisions in matters of administration of the capital sitting on a footpath? Didn't he take the oath of secrecy? Isn't he violating the law? I find this childish and immature.* T*his shows his arrogance of power*. If this is the way they want to govern Delhi, they may as well conduct another referendum to see what the public thinks.

Kejriwal needs to quickly rectify and deliver as the Chief Minister.

I hope he rectifies his mistakes, acknowledges them. He must go on and discharge the duties of CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Arvind Kejriwal must acknowledge, rectify his mistakes, re-think on his unconstitutional decisions - Justice Santosh Hegde*



Nothing going to happen .

Now AAP will accuse the justice being paid by Modi .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Nair saab said:


> *ABP-NIELSON opinion poll: NDA-226, UPA-101, LEFT-30, OTHERS-186.*
> 
> 53% people want to see Modi as PM....
> 15% want to see Pappu as PM... and
> 5% want to see kejriwal as PM




Soon pappu will move to 3rd position

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

VeeraBahadur said:


> RAM Dev baba has lot of influence in UP, Uttrakhand, Jharkhand and Bihar. He needs to be mobilized along with Uma Bharti.




Actually congress getting down is because of BABA only. Arvind , Anna and all other ant corruption and other movements emerged out of Bharat Swabhiman. BABA is a visionary and have very big visions such as decease free world. BABA is a Mahamanav though he is not very popular among educated masses.



Marxist said:


> Karnataka used Tipu sultan tableaux theme ,A person who butchered thousands of Hindus and destroyed hundreds of temples


 Undercurrent Hinduism is getting stronger and stronger day by day. Who so ever wants to go against it will get eroded and become Zero very soon.


----------



## Mujraparty

AAP's NRI funding line dries up as affluent overseas donors say they 'regret' backing the party | Mail Online

Bwhahaha ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

VeeraBahadur said:


> Do you wana blow him up ??
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope so .
> 
> If NDA gets 250+ seats then India would get stable government. 4-5% more vote share increase in UP and Mahabharata can do wonders.




Correct . Some time ago It seemed that few percentage swing in state like UP, Bihar and Maharashtra can convert into seats. Now to my surprise, BJP is getting very strong in states like Tamil and Orissa also. Some good local leadership will help BJP to emerge as a major political force in these regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

JDU MLA from delhi who has given out side support to AAP has asked khujliwal... do u want to run govt. or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

As per all 3 surveys, NDA is likely to lead UPA by atleast 100 to 125 seats.


Poll predictions: BJP-led NDA to emerge as the single largest grouping in Lok Sabha elections - Economic Times


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP only needs number of sets that dismiss the idea of forming third front ...


----------



## HariPrasad

UP , Maharashtra, Bihar and odissa holds the key. Few percentage swing in vote share will translate in huge amount of seats in these states.


----------



## jha

*Modi factor propels the rise of BJP, RSS in West Bengal*



> The Narendra Modi wave seems to have reached the Bengal shores, indicated by the more than two-fold increase in the membership of the BJP's state unit. A BJP leader in West Bengal claimed that the total membership has increased from 3 lakh in 2011 to more than 7 lakh in 2013.
> 
> Two lakh new members have enrolled in the last six months, which party leaders have attributed to Modi's anointment as the prime ministerial candidate.
> 
> The ABVP, youth wing of the BJP, too witnessed a surge in its membership with the enrolment of 45,000 new activists in the last one year, BJP spokesperson and co-in-charge of the party's Bengal unit Siddhinath Singh told PTI. He further claimed that the BJP's minority and women's wings too witnessed a 50 per cent jump in membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BJP leader in West Bengal claimed that the total membership has increased from 3 lakh in 2011 to more than 7 lakh in 2013.
> Singh said, "Two factors are responsible for the expanding BJP membership in West Bengal: Declaration of Modi as PM candidate by the party and the lack of an opposition worth the name in the state." The senior BJP leader noted that such enthusiasm had previously been witnessed on two occasions. First, during the Ram Mandir agitation in the early 90s and during Atal Bihari Vajpayee's rule at the Centre.
> 
> "The charisma of Modi working in the entire country is also having its impact in Bengal and we will prove it during Modi's rally in Kolkata on February 5," Singh asserted. The BJP and the RSS have traditionally never been able to make much of an impact in West Bengal, though the party's former avatar Jan Sangh was co-founded by the son of the soil, Shyama Prasad Mukherjee.
> 
> The 27 per cent Muslim community in the state, which wields a considerable influence in at least 140 Assembly constituencies out of 294, plays a key role in the power sweepstake, courted aggresively by all frontline political parties.
> 
> With a real Opposition missing in West Bengal after the fall of the mighty Left in 2011, the BJP has been slowly working to make its presence felt, especially in the rural areas of south Bengal taking help of Modi's rising graph. This was reflected in the 2012 Lok Sabha by-poll in Jangipur in Murshidabad district where the BJP candidate polled an impressive 85,867 votes, nearly 10 per cent of the total votes cast representing an eight per-cent rise over votes polled in 2009.
> 
> While President Pranab Mukherjee's son Abhijit won by a paper-thin margin of 2,500 votes in the by-poll, the BJP candidate stood third. This was significant considering the constant 3-6 per cent votes it had bagged over the last two decades, except in 1991-92 when the vote share of the BJP dramatically rose to nearly 16 per cent riding piggyback on the Ram Mandir issue.
> 
> BJP state president Rahul Sinha said, "The vote share of the BJP decreased after it allied with the Trinamool Congress in 1998-99. But after the Left parties suffered a rout in the 2011 Assembly election, voters are looking for a new Opposition which can checkmate the Trinamool Congress."
> 
> The panchayat and the municipal polls in 2013 are also marked by a rise in the BJP's vote share and narrowing down of the margins of loss of BJP candidates. A breakthrough was the defeat of Left candidate and Mayor Mamata Jaiswal at the hands of BJP's Gita Rai in the municipal polls in Howrah.
> 
> The popularity of the BJP can also be sensed from near about 425 applicants from various strata of society who have expressed their desire to contest as BJP candidates in 42 Lok Sabha seats in the coming Lok Sabha polls. BJP's ideological twin RSS too has been making steady inroads in south and north Bengal with the grievances and alleged minority appeasement policies of the ruling party playing a role.
> 
> He cited the instance of grant of allowance to 30,000 imams of the state, which has been termed by the Calcutta High Court as unconstitutional. The expansion of the RSS was first noticed by a three-day youth workshop of the organisation in the state last year after a gap of 20 years under the leadership of its chief Mohan Bhagwat, followed by an increase in the number of shakas/branches in every part of the state.
> 
> An RSS official said, "The RSS has been growing in the last two and a half years. In south Bengal now we have 280 sakhas and in north Bengal we are presently having more than 700 branches." The BJP and RSS expansion has been grudgingly admitted by both the ruling Trinamool Congress and Left parties.
> 
> CPI leader AB Bardhan said, "Yes, there is a rise of BJP and RSS in West Bengal." He, however, sought to put the blame for it on the TMC and its "soft" approach towards the saffron party and a "covert" pact with the communal forces. He dismissed the contention that the BJP was trying to fill the space left vacant by the retreating Left parties.
> 
> "We also have reports of increase in the support base of the BJP and RSS in Bengal, but that is not due to absence of a strong opposition," CPI(M) central committee member Basudeb Achariya said. He referred to both BJP and TMC's soft-pedalling each other, asking "can you show a single issue on which the BJP has run a campaign against Trinamool?"
> 
> TMC MP Sultan Ahmed, however, claimed, "CPI(M) supporters are switching over to the BJP as their mother party is in a disarray thus explaining the BJP and RSS' rise."
> 
> State Congress president Pradip Bhattacharya told PTI, "I don't agree with what BJP is claiming. It will be proved in the coming Lok Sabha election." Muslim cleric Maulana Barkati agreed to the contention that lack of a strong opposition in West Bengal is resulting in the rise of the BJP and the RSS. "The state is ruled by a secular government and not by atheists like the communists; so the BJP and other parties with religious leanings are having their space. It is a good sign for democracy," Barkati said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> As per all 3 surveys, NDA is likely to lead UPA by atleast 100 to 125 seats.
> 
> 
> Poll predictions: BJP-led NDA to emerge as the single largest grouping in Lok Sabha elections - Economic Times



Looks like BJP has consolidated a good vote share.

Now, to reach 250 mark, go all out in MH, KA, OR, BH, JH, DL

Allies in Tamil nadu, AP.

Chances bleak in WB, KL.



jha said:


> *Modi factor propels the rise of BJP, RSS in West Bengal*



WB, HR is an excellent prospects for BJP.

Party in power is hopeless. Opposition is dead.

With good leaders BJP can dent into these states.


----------



## typoerror

CorporateAffairs said:


> Looks like BJP has consolidated a good vote share.
> 
> Now, to reach 250 mark, go all out in MH, KA, OR, BH, JH, DL
> 
> Allies in Tamil nadu, AP.
> 
> Chances bleak in WB, KL.
> 
> 
> 
> WB, HR is an excellent prospects for BJP.
> 
> Party in power is hopeless. Opposition is dead.
> 
> With good leaders BJP can dent into these states.




Just hope Ganguly says yes, 10 seats assured. Also I think Ganguly will make an excellent leader. He has superb administrative skills that everyone has seen. A very rare commodity in West Bengal today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Looks like BJP has consolidated a good vote share.
> 
> Now, to reach 250 mark, go all out in MH, KA, OR, BH, JH, DL
> 
> Allies in Tamil nadu, AP.
> 
> Chances bleak in WB, KL.
> 
> 
> 
> WB, HR is an excellent prospects for BJP.
> 
> Party in power is hopeless. Opposition is dead.
> 
> With good leaders BJP can dent into these states.




Whether BJP gets some seats or not in states like WB and Kerala but it is emerging as a major power in these states. I Want BJP to come to the power in these states for the sake of country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

'Attack, vandalise' if you're asked to pay toll: after Raj Thackeray's order, MNS workers wreck toll booth | NDTV.com

Congress has started to unleash its poodles.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> Whether BJP gets some seats or not in states like WB and Kerala but it is emerging as a major power in these states. I Want BJP to come to the power in these states for the sake of country.



Buddy the context here is about 2014.



typoerror said:


> Just hope Ganguly says yes, 10 seats assured. Also I think Ganguly will make an excellent leader. He has superb administrative skills that everyone has seen. A very rare commodity in West Bengal today.



 

But, he said politics is not his cup of coffea 

Yes, he will make an excellent leader. But the issue is, celebrities, cannot fight tooth and nail with roadside politicians like Mamta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy the context here is about 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, he said politics is not his cup of coffea
> 
> Yes, he will make an excellent leader. But the issue is, celebrities, cannot fight tooth and nail with roadside politicians like Mamta.




BJP is getting strong in these states. I wish them to come in power in future. In 2014 no country is going to come to power in state but in center.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Roybot said:


> 'Attack, vandalise' if you're asked to pay toll: after Raj Thackeray's order, MNS workers wreck toll booth | NDTV.com
> 
> Congress has started to unleash its poodles.



Good for BJP. People have already started to observe the INC + NCP + MNS nasty politics.

BTW, MNS wont join BJP SS alliance 



HariPrasad said:


> In 2014 no country is going to come to power in state but in center.


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Good for BJP. People have already started to observe the INC + NCP + MNS nasty politics.
> 
> BTW, MNS wont join BJP SS alliance



Sorry. Read No party instead of No country.


----------



## heisenberg

Gandhi Aide Sees Toilets Helping Congress to Surprise Win - Bloomberg
WTF..is congress looking for EVM fraud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Modi tsunami in western region.

India Today Mood of the Nation: Modi wave gets NDA 85 per cent seats in western states : Elections, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Roybot said:


> 'Attack, vandalise' if you're asked to pay toll: after Raj Thackeray's order, MNS workers wreck toll booth | NDTV.com
> 
> Congress has started to unleash its poodles.


Udhdav and Raj needs to sort out their differences, now. May be some senior BJP should intervene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

This Raj Thakrey is a clown and an anarchist. No need to take him under NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

BJP should work hard in establishing its presence in South+NE+WB they can never reach 272 mark unless they establish themselves as major player in half of the country. Rightnow decline of CPIM and DMK has left absence of any major opposition force in TN and WB who both comprise of 80 LS seats hope they dont let this opportunity go to waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

heisenberg said:


> Gandhi Aide Sees Toilets Helping Congress to Surprise Win - Bloomberg
> WTF..is congress looking for EVM fraud



This wont happen, dont worry.



VeeraBahadur said:


> Udhdav and Raj needs to sort out their differences, now. May be some senior BJP should intervene.



Raj will now be more of a liability than as asset.

May post poll, if he gets 2-3 seats, then can align with him.



Android said:


> BJP should work hard in establishing its presence in South+NE+WB they can never reach 272 mark unless they establish themselves as major player in half of the country. Rightnow decline of CPIM and DMK has left absence of any major opposition force in TN and WB who both comprise of 80 LS seats hope they dont let this opportunity go to waste.




This is exactly what i've mentioned earlier.


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> BJP should work hard in establishing its presence in South+NE+WB they can never reach 272 mark unless they establish themselves as major player in half of the country. Rightnow decline of CPIM and DMK has left absence of any major opposition force in TN and WB who both comprise of 80 LS seats hope they dont let this opportunity go to waste.




In both of the states it seems to be happening. In WB projected vote share of BJP is 14% and in TN it is 18% as per the survey. I want BJP to be strong in AP also. If does, anti incumbency votes shall start flowing to BJP which congress used to get till date. I want AAP to share Congress votes so that complete route of congress can be ensured.



CorporateAffairs said:


> Now, to reach 250 mark, go all out in MH, KA, OR, BH, JH, DL





As per ABP Nelson Survey, BJP Gets 35 seats in UP. If it reaches 60, work is done. To do that Just a 3 to 4 % swing in favor of BJP is required.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> In both of the states it seems to be happening. In WB projected vote share of BJP is 14% and in TN it is 18% as per the survey. I want BJP to be strong in AP also. If does, anti incumbency votes shall start flowing to BJP which congress used to get till date. I want AAP to share Congress votes so that complete route of congress can be ensured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per ABP Nelson Survey, BJP Gets 35 seats in UP. If it reaches 60, work is done. To do that Just a 3 to 4 % swing in favor of BJP is required.



Should never underestimate, mayawati. She's a bit****. INC, SP, BSP, RLD can come together have a backroom understanding. To dent our votes.

BTW, IBN CSDS has given them 45-52 seats. Hence let us not get carried away from opinion polls.


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi now gifts Surat BRTS.1 Month free travel for customer . Now thats what 
you call development.

binny called of dharana ...


----------



## Black Widow

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 14475
> 
> 
> Modi now gifts Surat BRTS.1 Month free travel for customer . Now thats what
> you call development.
> 
> binny called of dharana ...




I call it Drama. Though I admire Modi. I am against freebies. Why free travel? Who will pay for fuel? I don't like this moves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Black Widow said:


> I call it Drama. Though I admire Modi. I am against freebies. Why free travel? Who will pay for fuel? I don't like this moves.




It is not as you think. BRTS in Amadavad was run on trial basis for few month and people were allowed to travel free. That addicted the people to travel through BRTS and A'bad BRTS is a huge success. He may be doing the same for Surat also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Black Widow said:


> I call it Drama. Though I admire Modi. I am against freebies. Why free travel? Who will pay for fuel? I don't like this moves.



Free travel to popularise the BRTS. 

It was done here in Perth as well for one week after they opened a new line for the train/Metro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Black Widow said:


> I call it Drama. Though I admire Modi. I am against freebies. Why free travel? Who will pay for fuel? I don't like this moves.




bhai u need to do this kinda drama to get votes u call it vote bank politics or whatever bina elect hua modi kuch nahi karsakta ... or indian public itni inteligent to nahi hevki freebies k siva vote de .. or haan just for month and one bus as a starter wont cost much but it will be a nice Advertisment for BRTS..


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Black Widow said:


> I call it Drama. Though I admire Modi. I am against freebies. Why free travel? Who will pay for fuel? I don't like this moves.



You are wrong. This is a strategy. This move will encourage commuters to leave out their personal vehicles and taste BRTS and then they'd realize how comfortable and cheap it is and how much money and time they cud save.

This is an excellent publicity move, without spending money on TV and paper ads, free publicity.

Got the idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

EXPOSED

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

03:40PM

JDU में बगावत, देवेश चंद्र ठाकुर ने नीतीश पर बोला हमला

जेडीयू में बगावत. जेडीयू के वरिष्ठ नेता और प्रवक्ता देवेश चंद्र ठाकुर ने नीतीश कुमार पर बोला हमला. देवेश चंद्र ठाकुर ने नीतीश कुमार के काम करने के रवैये पर उठाए सवाल. राज्यसभा टिकट नहीं मिलने से नाराज हैं देवेश चंद्र ठाकुर. उन्होंने कहा, 'अगर पार्टी के लोग नीतीश कुमार के काम करने के अंदाज से खुश नहीं है तो यह चिंता का विषय है. पार्टी ने मुझे उपयुक्त नहीं समझा इससे मुझे निराशा हुई है. अगर पार्टी को मेरी क्षमता पर भरोसा नहीं है तो मुझे लगता है कि सही वक्त पर उचित फैसला करना होगा.'
Poor nitish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Kejriwal exposed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

@HariPrasad @SarthakGanguly @CorporateAffairs @Jason bourne @kbd-raaf 

I got it.. I thought it was done to appease ppl. But if it is standard practice as Sarthak said. Then its good.. Even when some company launch some food product (like biscuit, soup) they distribute free sample...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 14476
> 
> 
> EXPOSED





Bhai log, kuch karke, Delhi se AAPCong ko nikalwalo..


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 14475
> 
> 
> Modi now gifts Surat BRTS.1 Month free travel for customer . Now thats what
> you call development.
> 
> binny called of dharana ...




While BJP/Modi criticize anything done by congress for the benefit of poor but they offer doles to the riches like giving tens of thousands of crores to tata, suzuki or ford.

Now, offering free bus ride in election year.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Bhai Zakir said:


> While BJP/Modi criticize anything done by congress for the benefit of poor but they offer doles to the riches like giving tens of thousands of crores to tata, suzuki or ford.
> 
> Now, offering free bus ride in election year.



You didn't read a single post after that did you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Truth Finder

There is a huge under-current in West Bengal for BJP now. It's now felt everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

Bhai Zakir said:


> While BJP/Modi criticize anything done by congress for the benefit of poor but they offer doles to the riches like giving tens of thousands of crores to tata, suzuki or ford.
> 
> Now, offering free bus ride in election year.





Bro Criticizing everything?? 

These bastard congressi rule India for 6 decade and you can see present condition of India, its ok you dnt like Modi or BJP but wish for congress rule for another term... really out of mind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*BJP holds protests at AAP office, demands Bharti sacked*

All 31 BJP legislators and the lone Akali Dal legislator Monday protested outside Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal’s office demanding the sacking of Law Minister Somnath Bharti.  paying them in the same coin 

Led by BJP leader Harsh Vardhan , the protesters held up placards demanding the Aam Aadmi Party minister’s ouster and raised slogans against him.

“It is our right to demand the sacking of the law minister who has been most unlawful,” Harsh Vardhan told the media.

Kejriwal came out of his office and had a brief chat with Harsh Vardhan . The Bharatiya Janata Party said the protest would continue till Bharti was sacked.

The protests follow what critics say was a vigilante foray by Bharti into a south Delhi neighbourhood at night following complaints from residents about a drug-and-prostitution ring allegedly involving some Africans.

The campaign led to a stand-off with Delhi Police, eventually forcing Kejriwal to stage a controversial protest against the police in the city. A lawyer by training, Bharti has denied any wrongdoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

SarthakGanguly said:


> Are you sure?  In my 4 years in Bengal I understood one thing - No Indian is as ashamed of being a Hindu as a Bengali (Hindu). Modi hardly came up in discussions then, but almost all hated BJP to the core. I _was _completely apolitical though.


who told you that each and every Bengali is ashamed of being a Dharmic!i am a Bengali and i am a proud Dharmic and i hate all those pseudo-secular "so called" Bengali intellectuals from the core of my heart.
just understand one thing that the identity of a Bengali person is made on the pillars of Sanatan Dharma and without it one ceases to be a Bengali...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Truth Finder

SarthakGanguly said:


> Are you sure?  In my 4 years in Bengal I understood one thing - No Indian is as ashamed of being a Hindu as a Bengali (Hindu). Modi hardly came up in discussions then, but almost all hated BJP to the core. I _was _completely apolitical though.


I am living in WB now. Ask any Bengali about Modi and 2002, you will get a totally different view which you can't even imagine. Vote share of BJP has risen in three years from 3% to 12%. If it is not under current, then what under current is???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*BJP join hands with LTTE supporter *

*Subramanian Swamy slams BJP’s tie-up with MDMK*

CHENNAI: Within days of the BJP striking a deal with the MDMK, its first in the south for the Lok Sabha elections, murmurs of dissent have surfaced with senior leader Subramanian Swamy on Sunday tweeting his displeasure over the alliance as well as the party's attempts to woo the PMK. Swamy's comments drew flak from the BJP's state unit leaders and MDMK chief Vaiko. 

"Alliances being formed in TN are so ideology-neutral or contradictory that (chief minister) Jayalalithaa will win all 39 seats plus Puducherry," Swamy tweeted in the morning. 

The tweet had Vaiko fuming as he arrived at the state BJP headquarters here in reciprocation of a visit by BJP national secretary Muralidhar Rao to the MDMK office on Saturday. "Is he in the BJP? If such a voice is raised, is he in the BJP? I choose to ignore him," Vaiko told reporters. 

It was left to Rao to placate him by pointing out the alliance was "official with the concurrence of the party's national president Rajnath Singh" and there was no way Swamy could speak for the party. Vaiko has maintained a warm relationship with the BJP and the alliance will enhance the party's prospects in Tamil Nadu, Rao said. 

Swamy, who merged his Janata Party with the BJP last August, again tweeted in the afternoon, saying: "Two senior most leaders of BJP told me today that MDMK-PMK alliance cannot be finalized without a discussion in the central party." 

In reaction, BJP ideologue MVM Alagappan said Swamy was "talking nonsense" as the alliance with the MDMK and a possible tie-up with the PMK had been a unanimous proposal of the state BJP leaders that was ratified by Rajnath Singh. Alagappan told TOI the state unit had sounded the central leadership that Swamy should not be allowed to interfere with its decisions since otherwise it will result in the loss of votes for the party. 

"Swamy betrayed the Sri Lankan Tamils' cause by using his influence with the US government to dilute the first UNHRC resolution against Sri Lanka on war crimes and gross violation of human rights," he said. 

Vaiko's visit to the BJP office, three days after announcing an alliance with the national party, is perceived as a confidence-building measure and expected to promote bonding between cadres of both parties ahead of the rally to be addressed by Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi in Chennai on February 8. 

Vaiko had an hour-long meeting with BJP leaders, including state unit chief Pon Radhakrishan, L Ganesan and Vanithi Srinivasan, and they are believed to have discussed preparations for the rally and election strategy. Discussions on seat-sharing will be held later, party sources said. 

Subramanian Swamy slams BJP’s tie-up with MDMK - The Times of India


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Sorry if I hurt the Bengalis here - did not mean to. My favorite professor was Bengali. In fact I kept his name here.  If the people are taking pride in who they are, it is a welcome sign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Signatures Campaign for I Support Narendra Modi, held by Mumbai BJYM. Congratulation to Harsh Mla Surat and Ganesh Pandey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Truth Finder said:


> I am living in WB now. Ask any Bengali about Modi and 2002, you will get a totally different view which you can't even imagine. Vote share of BJP has risen in three years from 3% to 12%. If it is not under current, then what under current is???



Modi and BJP intentionally didn't focus much on WB. They wanted to align with Mamata. Which is a bad move. 

Seats or not, they should have gone all guns blazing aganist Mamata.

Mamata is a bit**** (no offense meant to women or Bengalis), i hate that lady to the core. The way she pulled congress day in an day out of governance, by protesting blackmailing, i just hate her.

Will pray that she must nt be part of Modi's govt.

*Now, a ‘IITians against AAP’ page*


----------



## Jason bourne

CorporateAffairs said:


> Modi and BJP intentionally didn't focus much on WB. They wanted to align with Mamata. Which is a bad move.
> 
> Seats or not, they should have gone all guns blazing aganist Mamata.
> 
> Mamata is a bit**** (no offense meant to women or Bengalis), i hate that lady to the core. The way she pulled congress day in an day out of governance, by protesting blackmailing, i just hate her.
> 
> *Will pray that she must nt be part of Modi's govt.*
> 
> *Now, a ‘IITians against AAP’ page*



if u dont want modi to take support of mamata then help him get 272+


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> if u dont want modi to take support of mamata then help him get 272+



She'll be shitting now and then creating a lot of stink in Modi's cabinet


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Either of MDMK or PMK is not banned by GOI nor by UN. So detractors may cry.


----------



## Puchtoon

HAHAHA this Zakir has gone mad after poll surveys HAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Polls dekhne ke baad zakir bhai pagla gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## Puchtoon

@Bhai Zakir 

Modi lao desh bachao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> While BJP/Modi criticize anything done by congress for the benefit of poor but they offer doles to the riches like giving tens of thousands of crores to tata, suzuki or ford.
> 
> Now, offering free bus ride in election year.




It is false. BJP or Modi has given Nothing out of way to anybody. If it is there, It can alwayas be questioned in court. 

Free bus ride is for advertising. That was done in A'bad for 4 months in Non election time. Today A'bad BRTS is a highly successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


>



aaarop toh Rahul par bhi rape ka hai .


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Puchtoon said:


> Polls dekhne ke baad zakir bhai pagla gaye




No personal attacks plz its only reflect no answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

I KNEW IT. BJP's True Anti-National stance is coming out now. Save mother India from BJP and Modi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Puchtoon

Bhai Zakir said:


> No personal attacks plz its only reflect no answers.


No personal attack,I'm just identifying the situation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

prediction for loksabha 2014.(only BJP+SIVSENA+AKALIDAL)
state-pred./total seats

1. M.p.-26/29,
2. U.p.-50/80,
3. Andhr.p.-02/42,
4. Arunachal-0/2,
5. Assam-4/14,
6. Bihar-30/40,
7. Chattisgarh-9/11,
8. Goa-2/2,
9. Gujrat-23/26,
10. Hariyana-6/10,
11. Himachal-4/4,
12. J&k-1/6,
13. Jharkhand-11/14,
14. Karnatka-15/28,
15. Kerala-0/20,
16.maharastra-37/48,
17. Manipur-0/2,
18. Meghalay-0/2,
19. Mizoram-0/1,
20. Nagaland-0/1,
21. Odissa-6/21,
22. Punjab-10/13,
23. Rajasthan-23/25,
24. Sikkim-0/1,
25. Tamilnadu-2/39,
26. Tripura-0/2,
27. Uttarakhand-5/5,
28. W.bengal- 02/42,
29. Delhi-6/7,
30. Andman-0/1,
31. Chandigarh-1/1,
32. Dadra,nagar-0/1,
33. Daman,diu-0/1,
34. Lakshadeep-1/1,
35. Pounducheri-0/1,

total-274/543

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

Bhai Zakir said:


> No personal attacks plz its only reflect no answers.



Don't know about you guys, but I tend to go easy on @Bhai Zakir 

He is still a patriot at heart.


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427667414671568897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427666143700996096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427668398483316737

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Jason bourne said:


> prediction for loksabha 2014.(only BJP+SIVSENA+AKALIDAL)
> state-pred./total seats
> 
> 1. M.p.-26/29,
> 2. U.p.-50/80,
> 3. Andhr.p.-02/42,
> 4. Arunachal-0/2,
> 5. Assam-4/14,
> 6. Bihar-30/40,
> 7. Chattisgarh-9/11,
> 8. Goa-2/2,
> 9. Gujrat-23/26,
> 10. Hariyana-6/10,
> 11. Himachal-4/4,
> 12. J&k-1/6,
> 13. Jharkhand-11/14,
> 14. Karnatka-15/28,
> 15. Kerala-0/20,
> 16.maharastra-37/48,
> 17. Manipur-0/2,
> 18. Meghalay-0/2,
> 19. Mizoram-0/1,
> 20. Nagaland-0/1,
> 21. Odissa-6/21,
> 22. Punjab-10/13,
> 23. Rajasthan-23/25,
> 24. Sikkim-0/1,
> 25. Tamilnadu-2/39,
> 26. Tripura-0/2,
> 27. Uttarakhand-5/5,
> 28. W.bengal- 02/42,
> 29. Delhi-6/7,
> 30. Andman-0/1,
> 31. Chandigarh-1/1,
> 32. Dadra,nagar-0/1,
> 33. Daman,diu-0/1,
> 34. Lakshadeep-1/1,
> 35. Pounducheri-0/1,
> 
> total-274/543



Whose predictions are these ??


----------



## Truth Finder

Jason bourne said:


> 29. Delhi-6/7,





Jason bourne said:


> 28. W.bengal- 02/42,





Jason bourne said:


> 21. Odissa-6/21,


Not happening.


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427670835759820800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bornmoron

Vaiko is an Idiot,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I tend to go easy on @Bhai Zakir
> 
> He is still a patriot at heart.



Nobody is questioning his patriotism .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I KNEW IT. BJP's True Anti-National stance is coming out now. Save mother India from BJP and Modi!!



Anti - national ?? Seriously.

What about congress which didn't hang Rajiv's killers even after their pardon plea was rejected by President ??


----------



## Puchtoon

*16:40* *'Congress will be a flop show in Bihar, UP, Gujarat, MP':* *A correspondent from Delhi reports: *The Congress party's internal assessment for the 2014 Lok Sabha polls has made some dire predictions. The assessment predicts that the party will not cross a double digit tally. 

The party will do well in Karnataka and Maharashtra, winning anywhere between 13 and 15 seats in these states. 

The Congress will perform dismally in Bihar, Uttar Pradesh, Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan, where it will not get beyond single digits. 

The survey predicts that the Congress may end up with 75-80 Lok Sabha seats.
LIVE! 'Congress will be a flop show in Bihar, UP, Gujarat, MP' - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

*16:40* *'Congress will be a flop show in Bihar, UP, Gujarat, MP':* *A correspondent from Delhi reports: *The Congress party's internal assessment for the 2014 Lok Sabha polls has made some dire predictions. The assessment predicts that the party will not cross a double digit tally. 

The party will do well in Karnataka and Maharashtra, winning anywhere between 13 and 15 seats in these states. 

The Congress will perform dismally in Bihar, Uttar Pradesh, Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan, where it will not get beyond single digits. 

The survey predicts that the Congress may end up with 75-80 Lok Sabha seats.
LIVE! 'Congress will be a flop show in Bihar, UP, Gujarat, MP' - Rediff.com India News


----------



## Guynextdoor2

VeeraBahadur said:


> Anti - national ?? Seriously.
> 
> What about congress which didn't hang Rajiv's killers even after their pardon plea was rejected by President ??



A party doesn't lose it's credibility by sparing a woman from the noose. Shows how forgiving Sonia Gandhi is. BJP's anti-national stance is clear with it's joining forces with a secessionist like Vaiko. He wants to break away form the Indian federation. We should ban the BJP from national politics and send Modi to jail immedeately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Ravi Nair said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I tend to go easy on @Bhai Zakir
> 
> He is still a patriot at heart.




Thanks. My ancestors are buried in this soil and i will die defending it.  India is best place for Muslims on earth.

My only opposition is against fake poundage and hype of Modi. Its not Hindu-Muslim thing.

If BJP make some one else like Arun Jaitly as PM candidate i will support BJP. Because he is all real, educated and experienced in running central govt. and experienced as an MP for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Thanks. My ancestors are buried in this soil and i will die defending it.  India is best place for Muslims on earth.*
> 
> My only opposition is against fake poundage and hype of Modi. Its not Hindu-Muslim thing.
> 
> If BJP make some one else like Arun Jaitly as PM candidate i will support BJP. Because he is all real, educated and experienced in running central govt. and experienced as an MP for decades.



I have no love lost for Modi either.

But expressing an opinion like that will have the sharks circling LOL.

Take care


----------



## Puchtoon

Bhai Zakir said:


> Thanks. My ancestors are buried in this soil and i will die defending it.  India is best place for Muslims on earth.


Stop Fake Victim hood ,nobody has questioned it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> A party doesn't lose it's credibility by sparing a woman from the noose. Shows how forgiving Sonia Gandhi is. BJP's anti-national stance is clear with it's joining forces with a secessionist like Vaiko. He wants to break away form the Indian federation. We should ban the BJP from national politics and send Modi to jail immedeately.



Offcourse if congress has ball$ let them ban BJP .

Moreover for all these crying wasn't congress aligned with DMK which has openly supported LTTE .


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I KNEW IT. BJP's True Anti-National stance is coming out now. Save mother India from BJP and Modi!!


Initially LTTE was created & trainned in India during the period of Indra Gandhi. Even DMK chief karunanidhi said Prabhakaran is not a terrorist, In Tamil Nadu with DMK only congress had alliance for a decade, don't forget. During Scamgress only RAW started to train LTTE, now blaming them...

I don't see Prabhakaran as a terrorist, says Karunanidhi : Headlines Today Top Stories, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> prediction for loksabha 2014.(only BJP+SIVSENA+AKALIDAL)
> state-pred./total seats
> 
> 1. M.p.-26/29,
> 2. U.p.-50/80,
> 3. Andhr.p.-02/42,
> 4. Arunachal-0/2,
> 5. Assam-4/14,
> 6. Bihar-30/40,
> 7. Chattisgarh-9/11,
> 8. Goa-2/2,
> 9. Gujrat-23/26,
> 10. Hariyana-6/10,
> 11. Himachal-4/4,
> 12. J&k-1/6,
> 13. Jharkhand-11/14,
> 14. Karnatka-15/28,
> 15. Kerala-0/20,
> 16.maharastra-37/48,
> 17. Manipur-0/2,
> 18. Meghalay-0/2,
> 19. Mizoram-0/1,
> 20. Nagaland-0/1,
> 21. Odissa-6/21,
> 22. Punjab-10/13,
> 23. Rajasthan-23/25,
> 24. Sikkim-0/1,
> 25. Tamilnadu-2/39,
> 26. Tripura-0/2,
> 27. Uttarakhand-5/5,
> 28. W.bengal- 02/42,
> 29. Delhi-6/7,
> 30. Andman-0/1,
> 31. Chandigarh-1/1,
> 32. Dadra,nagar-0/1,
> 33. Daman,diu-0/1,
> 34. Lakshadeep-1/1,
> 35. Pounducheri-0/1,
> 
> total-274/543




Delhi-6/7, Tamilnadu-2/39, Assam-4/14 these look tuff 



Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427667414671568897
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427666143700996096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427668398483316737



These hardly matter, becoz the above states BJP has very minimal presence


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kurup said:


> Offcourse if congress has ball$ let them ban BJP .
> 
> Moreover for all these crying wasn't congress aligned with DMK which has openly supported LTTE .



So you are not for national interest but BJP's personal interest. 

Even when Vaiko wants to break away form the Indian federation you are with him just because now BJP want some votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Pot calling the kettle black!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Guynextdoor2 said:


> A party doesn't lose it's credibility by sparing a woman from the noose. Shows how forgiving Sonia Gandhi is. BJP's anti-national stance is clear with it's joining forces with a secessionist like Vaiko. He wants to break away form the Indian federation. We should ban the BJP from national politics and send Modi to jail immedeately.



For you Kangress or AAP may never loose it's crediblity but for me it looses credeblity all the while, because they are subverting the Indian law since decades. 

Sonia is not generous at all , don' be kid . Vote politics is written all over her decision of not hanging terrorists.

First try to ban MDMK and PMK .  

Try to Talk logic , don't post your rehoterics.


----------



## kbd-raaf

kurup said:


> Nobody is questioning his patriotism .....



Just his sanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indian Tiger said:


> Initially LTTE was created & trainned in India during the period of Indra Gandhi. Even DMK chief karunanidhi said Prabhakaran is not a terrorist, In Tamil Nadu with DMK only congress had alliance for a decade, don't forget. Scamgress only started to train LTTE, now blaming them...
> 
> I don't see Prabhakaran as a terrorist, says Karunanidhi : Headlines Today Top Stories, News - India Today



Karunandhi never said he wanted to break away from India, Vaiko did. You spew you garbage to defend trash party when they join hands with people who want to break India!



VeeraBahadur said:


> For you Kangress or AAP may never loose it's crediblity but for me it looses credeblity every time, since they are subverting the law since decades.
> 
> Sonia is not generous at all , don' be kid . Vote politics is written all over her decision of not hanging terrorists.
> 
> First try to ban MDMK and PMK .
> 
> Try to Talk logic , don't post your rehoterics.



Congress has not joined forces with people who want to break India, BJP has.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> *16:40 'Congress will be a flop show in Bihar, UP, Gujarat, MP':* *A correspondent from Delhi reports: *The Congress party's internal assessment for the 2014 Lok Sabha polls has made some dire predictions. The assessment predicts that the party will not cross a double digit tally.
> 
> The party will do well in Karnataka and Maharashtra, winning anywhere between 13 and 15 seats in these states.
> 
> The Congress will perform dismally in Bihar, Uttar Pradesh, Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan, where it will not get beyond single digits.
> 
> The survey predicts that the Congress may end up with 75-80 Lok Sabha seats.
> LIVE! 'Congress will be a flop show in Bihar, UP, Gujarat, MP' - Rediff.com India News



Buddy, congress is a non player now.

We should stop discussing about congress and focus on how to reach 250 - 270 by existing NDA 



Bhai Zakir said:


> Thanks. My ancestors are buried in this soil and i will die defending it.  India is best place for Muslims on earth.
> 
> My only opposition is against fake poundage and hype of Modi. Its not Hindu-Muslim thing.
> 
> If BJP make some one else like Arun Jaitly as PM candidate i will support BJP. Because he is all real, educated and experienced in running central govt. and experienced as an MP for decades.



Cobbler Abraham Linkcon became US president. Did anyone protest?

Why this rants now? Even a T seller has proved to be better administrator than IIT and IIM politicians!

What is jaitly? hes nothing. He's never been a able administrator? Will he win an election by his own?

Pramod mahajan is a better leader than Jaitly.

People like Jaitly and Jaswant, Shourie, are intellectuals, they'll be good policy makers but not politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Karunandhi never said he wanted to break away from India, Vaiko did. You spew you garbage to defend trash party when they join hands with people who want to break India!


show me a single source for your claim..


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kurup said:


> Offcourse if congress has ball$ let them ban BJP .
> 
> Moreover for all these crying wasn't congress aligned with DMK which has openly supported LTTE .



DMK has supported LTTE. LTTE has never said they want to 'break' India. They wanted a land for themselves in SRI LANKA. Vaiko wants to break India- you don't know anything do you?



Indian Tiger said:


> show me a single source for your claim..



My job is not to educate you on political issues. You should have done that before you came here troll.


----------



## kurup

Bhai Zakir said:


> So you are not for national interest but BJP's personal interest.
> 
> Even when Vaiko wants to break away form the Indian federation you are with him just because now BJP want some votes.



Where in the hell did Vaiko say that ??

You are actively supporting congress . The same organization which created khalisthan and LTTE .

Atleast BJP is not accused of creating one .

Congress which has history creating Terrorist Organisation accusing BJP of aligning with MDMK which in the past supported one .

Come out of your hypocrisy and then we can talk about tall claims like national interest .


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kurup said:


> Where in the hell did Vaiko say that ??
> 
> You are actively supporting congress . The same organization which created khalisthan and LTTE .
> 
> Atleast BJP is not accused of creating one .
> 
> Congress which has history creating Terrorist Organisation accusing BJP of aligning with MDMK which in the past supported one .
> 
> Come out of your hypocrisy and then we can talk about tall claims like national interest .



You IGNORANT clown. You don't even know THIS about TN politics??


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> So you are not for national interest but BJP's personal interest.
> 
> Even when Vaiko wants to break away form the Indian federation you are with him just because now BJP want some votes.




Are you idiot or what ?? Who said MDMK wants to break away from India ??


----------



## SarthakGanguly

CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy, congress is a non player now.
> 
> We should stop discussing about congress and focus on how to reach 250 - 270 by existing NDA
> 
> 
> 
> Cobbler Abraham Linkcon became US president. Did anyone protest?
> 
> Why this rants now? Even a T seller has proved to be better administrator than IIT and IIM politicians!
> 
> What is jaitly? hes nothing. He's never been a able administrator? Will he win an election by his own?
> 
> Pramod mahajan is a better leader than Jaitly.
> 
> People like Jaitly and Jaswant, Shourie, are intellectuals, they'll be good policy makers but not politicians.


I will never write Congress off. You ignore evil at your own peril.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> DMK has supported LTTE. LTTE has never said they want to 'break' India. They wanted a land for themselves in SRI LANKA. Vaiko wants to break India- you don't know anything do you?
> 
> 
> 
> *My job is not to educate you on political issues. You should have done that before you came here troll.*



 It's usual for scamgressis to make false claims and run away..


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> DMK has supported LTTE. LTTE has never said they want to 'break' India. They wanted a land for themselves in SRI LANKA. Vaiko wants to break India- you don't know anything do you?



Show the proof for the claim or otherwise will be discarded as verbal diarrhea of congress supporters


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indian Tiger said:


> It's usual for scamgressis to make false claims and run away..



Lazy bugger



kurup said:


> Show the proof for the claim or otherwise will be discarded as verbal diarrhea of congress supporters



the job of the members is not to educate ignorant and lazy people. There google, search, build background and then comment troll.


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Lazy bugger
> 
> 
> 
> the job of the members is not to educate ignorant and lazy people. There google, search, build background and then comment troll.



I am from Tamil Nadu, you idiot... Vaiko supports LTTE, but he never talked about separate Tamil Nadu.. Bugger, Are you sure yoour alliance partner Karunanithi never talked about separate Tamil Nadu??


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You IGNORANT clown. You don't even know THIS about TN politics??



Congressi calling others clown .... what an oxymoron .... 



Guynextdoor2 said:


> the job of the members is not to educate ignorant and lazy people. There google, search, build background and then comment troll.



So you have no proof ......adios desperate congressi ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

CorporateAffairs said:


> Delhi-6/7, Tamilnadu-2/39, Assam-4/14 these look tuff
> 
> 
> 
> These hardly matter, becoz the above states BJP has very minimal presence



No that matters just check opinion polls,the more support for modi the more chances of expanding


----------



## T90TankGuy

These are just pre poll alliances. In the coming days we shall see a lot more of them , the congress and rjd and ram vilas paswan too are trying to stitch up an alliance. its common .
The race is for who will be able to garner more allies.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> No that matters just check opinion polls,the more support for modi the more chances of expanding



What BJP can do is, show Modi's popularity in Tamil nadu and garner allies, form a grand alliance with DMDK, PMK, Vaigo, Ramadoss and other smaller parties and look to gain 5-7 seats for the alliance


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> Congressi calling others clown .... what an oxymoron ....



Till few months back, he was promoting Sickular Congress Party, on PDF, They went down to Drain...Now, he's supporting AAP... History is going to repeat itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427667414671568897


@Nair saab what is this?


----------



## Indian Tiger

Ok, lets wait and see how many seats BJP led NDA & Congress led UPA wins in TN after 2014 Loksabha elections...


----------



## Puchtoon

CorporateAffairs said:


> What BJP can do is, show Modi's popularity in Tamil nadu and garner allies, form a grand alliance with DMDK, PMK, Vaigo, Ramadoss and other smaller parties and look to gain 5-7 seats for the alliance


Yes that's the point


----------



## Chronos

SarthakGanguly said:


> I will never write Congress off. You* ignore evil* at your own peril.



Agreed.

Anyone but Congress please.


----------



## kurup

kbd-raaf said:


> Just his sanity.



He is supporting congress .... sanity , I mean the lack of it does not require a mentioning ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Ayush said:


> @Nair saab what is this?



What's the surprising thing about this?

There are only two parties really in contention in Kerala. Communists and Congress.

And the current congress government haven't been nowhere near incompetent as their central version.

But you have to imagine UPA-2 is actually really bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@kurup @Indian Tiger read the no 3 denoted para to clear your confusion. Don' fall for this Kong clown .
What VAIKO supported was the free land for Tamils in Jafna and India concurred with him after his fiery speech on plight of Tamils. He never wanted any separate land for Tamils in India.

Vaiko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

#NaMo Tea Stall in Andhara Pradesh#Hum ne Chai bechi hai Desh nahi...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kurup said:


> Congressi calling others clown .... what an oxymoron ....
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no proof ......adios desperate congressi ....



Goddam lazybones. This is FORUM RULES. Our job is not educate but analyze. If you don't know about something, don't troll.


----------



## kurup

Parul said:


> Till few months back, he was promoting Sickular Congress Party, on PDF, They went down to Drain...Now, he's supporting AAP... History is going to repeat itself.



After the state elections and recent polls congressis are running like headless chickens from one party to another ... 

PS : You changed your name again.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

VeeraBahadur said:


> @kurup @Indian Tiger read the no 3 denoted para to clear your confusion. Don' fall for this Kong clown .
> What VAIKO supported was the free land for Tamils in Jafna and India concurred with him after fiery speech on plight of Tamils. He never wanted any separate land for Tamils in India.
> 
> Vaiko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Oh yeah trolll. You're an unpatriotic anti-national troll.
Vaiko threat over Tamil Nadu secession - India - DNA


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Karunandhi never said he wanted to break away from India, Vaiko did. You spew you garbage to defend trash party when they join hands with people who want to break


I dont know anything about this Vaiko guy or MDMK but surely DMK before 1962 Indo-China war was a secessionist group although a non violent one which demanded creation of Dravida Nadu


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 14480
> 
> 
> #NaMo Tea Stall in Andhara Pradesh#Hum ne Chai bechi hai Desh nahi...



lol i saw this in Kerala too.....


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Vaiko charged for his seditious speech | Asian Tribune


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Goddam lazybones. This is FORUM RULES. Our job is not educate but analyze. If you don't know about something, don't troll.



I analyzed and found your claims to be utter cr@p just like your brain . Yeah don't troll without proof .


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> I dont know anything about this Vaiko guy or MDMK but surely DMK before 1962 Indo-China war was a secessionist group although a non violent one which demanded creation of Dravida Nadu



Yes it was, and then it changed. Most importantly, people like Karunanidhi are now fiercely nationalist.


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh yeah trolll. You're an unpatriotic anti-national troll.
> Vaiko threat over Tamil Nadu secession - India - DNA


you wont read anything fully??

MDMK general secretary Vaiko has warned the Centre that Tamil Nadu would soon secede from the Union of India.* If *Santhan, Murugan and Perarivalan, accused in the Rajiv Gandhi assassination case are executed, it will jeopardize the unity of the country, the leader warned.

Read the word "If" well... He never said, he wants or supports a separate Tamil Nadu..


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kurup said:


> I analyzed and found your claims to be utter cr@p just like your brain . Yeah don't troll without proof .



Yeah, you'd have understood better if you were literate to start with

Vaiko arrested for favouring secessionist moves, LTTE- News Oneindia



Indian Tiger said:


> you wont read anything fully??
> 
> MDMK general secretary Vaiko has warned the Centre that Tamil Nadu would soon secede from the Union of India.* If *Santhan, Murugan and Perarivalan, accused in the Rajiv Gandhi assassination case are executed, it will jeopardize the unity of the country, the leader warned.
> 
> Read the word "If" well... He never said, he wants or supports a separate Tamil Nadu..



You think that was the ONLY TIME he threatened secession- he's been doing that continuously for 20 years on all sorts of issues. You're ignorant about TN politics but that didn't stop you from jumping up and down to defend Vaiko didn;t you?

This was way back in 2004, serial secessionist!

The Hindu : `Tirumangalam speech calculated to whip up secessionist sentiments'


----------



## walwal

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 14480
> 
> 
> #NaMo Tea Stall in Andhara Pradesh#Hum ne Chai bechi hai Desh nahi...


These conggies have just lost their mind. So called intellectuals like Mani Iyer have been busy scoring self goals. No one probably expected that chaiwala comment would evoke such smart response from BJP. Well done. There is no doubt that Modi and the think tank behind him is far better strategist and game changer. 

By the way, Arnab Goswami is interviewing pappu today. Stay tuned for Times Now



Bhai Zakir said:


> Thanks. My ancestors are buried in this soil and i will die defending it.  India is best place for Muslims on earth.
> 
> My only opposition is against fake poundage and hype of Modi. Its not Hindu-Muslim thing.
> 
> If BJP make some one else like Arun Jaitly as PM candidate i will support BJP. Because he is all real, educated and experienced in running central govt. and experienced as an MP for decades.


Ok, its not a game of who is better is administration of massacres; but take a recount of riots/ massacres starting 1947 and the rulers there then. I hope you will get the answer. And mind well - post 2002 no violence is reported in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

walwal said:


> These conggies have just lost their mind. So called intellectuals like Mani Iyer have been busy scoring self goals. No one probably expected that chaiwala comment would evoke such smart response from BJP. Well done. There is no doubt that Modi and the think tank behind him is far better strategist and game changer.
> 
> By the way, Arnab Goswami is interviewing pappu today. Stay tuned for Times Now



this sunday we are also doing tea stall in my city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

ethics would be the last thing we will witness in coming two months .

Dirty number politics .

lalu is convicted right ? thrown out of lower house ,still an alliance.


----------



## Chronos

Ayush said:


> @Nair saab what is this?



Wait, I just realised that the Kerala photo is in regards to Rahul Gandhi!

No wonder! Kerala is a state filled with alcoholics!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> After the state elections and recent polls congressis are running like headless chickens from one party to another ...
> 
> PS : You changed your name again.



It was bound to happen, as Zor ka jhatka, zoron se laga.....

PS: I had bid adieu to PDF due to some . However, a member helped me out with it & bought me back. I decided to make come back with my old username.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah, you'd have understood better if you were literate to start with
> 
> Vaiko arrested for favouring secessionist moves, LTTE- News Oneindia
> 
> 
> 
> You think that was the ONLY TIME he threatened secession- he's been doing that continuously for 20 years on all sorts of issues. You're ignorant about TN politics but that didn't stop you from jumping up and down to defend Vaiko didn;t you?
> 
> This was way back in 2004, serial secessionist!
> 
> The Hindu : `Tirumangalam speech calculated to whip up secessionist sentiments'



If what you allege is true then why the hell Congress which is in power in centere doesn't ban his party and put him behind bars.

There must be something more than what meets eyes.


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah, you'd have understood better if you were literate to start with
> 
> Vaiko arrested for favouring secessionist moves, LTTE- News Oneindia



The news is from 2008 . It's been 6 years after that incident .

He is free now means court has let him go because of no proof .

Moreover every single person knows it's just another political gimmick by the guy .

You would have understood it if you had the ability to comprehend something .

Just another propaganda of the pathetic congressis completely busted ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah, you'd have understood better if you were literate to start with
> 
> Vaiko arrested for favouring secessionist moves, LTTE- News Oneindia
> 
> 
> 
> You think that was the ONLY TIME he threatened secession- he's been doing that continuously for 20 years on all sorts of issues. You're ignorant about TN politics but that didn't stop you from jumping up and down to defend Vaiko didn;t you?



Still I say what you said is a lie... Vaiko never demanded separation of Tamil Nadu from India, I'll gladly defend that....

As per your theory, BJP made alliance with MDMK secessionists..Lets see how many seats your UPA led congress(which always thinks good for the country) & BJP led NDA(anti-national as per congress) gets in TN, after 2014 elections...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah, you'd have understood better if you were literate to start with
> 
> Vaiko arrested for favouring secessionist moves, LTTE- News Oneindia
> 
> 
> You think that was the ONLY TIME he threatened secession- he's been doing that continuously for 20 years on all sorts of issues. You're ignorant about TN politics but that didn't stop you from jumping up and down to defend Vaiko didn;t you?
> 
> This was way back in 2004, serial secessionist!
> 
> The Hindu : `Tirumangalam speech calculated to whip up secessionist sentiments'



From 2004 till 2014 , it was congress which was in power in the centre .

If he is a secessionist , why isn't his party banned and this guy not in jail .



VeeraBahadur said:


> If what you allege is true than why the hell Congress which is in power in centere doesn't ban his party and put him behind bars.
> 
> There must be something more than what meets eyes.



Nothing serious . Guy uses this political gimmick every now .

He is not a secessionist ,he uses it for political gains .


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 14480
> 
> 
> #NaMo Tea Stall in Andhara Pradesh#Hum ne Chai bechi hai Desh nahi...



Good one, more such stalls need to come up across the country in local languages.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indian Tiger said:


> Still I say what you said is a lie... Vaiko never demanded separation of Tamil Nadu from India, I'll gladly defend that....
> 
> As per your theory, BJP made alliance with MDMK secessionists..Lets see how many seats your UPA led congress(which always thinks good for the country) & BJP led NDA(anti-national as per congress) gets in TN, after 2014 elections...



You're STUPID. Who cares what you think? I was born and brought up in Chennai, I have seen Vaiko in real life. Go tell this to a Tamilian and he'll laugh at your face. His granny farts, he'll ask for separate TN, his aunt snores, secession again. He's been taken to court and arrested even for his provocative speeches. Hell SUBRAMANIA SWAMY has said that vaiko is a secessionist, you wanna smoke pot your wish.



kurup said:


> From 2004 till 2014 , it was congress which was in power in the centre .
> 
> If he is a secessionist , why isn't his party banned and this guy not in jail .
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing serious . Guy uses this political gimmick every now .
> 
> He is not a secessionist ,he uses it for political gains .



Oh, the congress did demand, DMK and AIDMK avoided it to not make him a martyr. Tamilians will vouch nothing he said was a 'gimmick'. Pot Smoker.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

kurup said:


> He is not a secessionist ,he uses it for political gains .



But these are some serious charges. National integrity can't be held hostage for sake of dirty politics.

I believe Congress must have cracked down on him if these charges had weight behind it.


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're STUPID. Who cares what you think? I was born and brought up in Chennai, I have seen Vaiko in real life. Go tell this to a Tamilian and he'll laugh at your face. His granny farts, he'll ask for separate TN, his aunt snores, secession again. He's been taken to court and arrested even for his provocative speeches. Hell SUBRAMANIA SWAMY has said that vaiko is a secessionist, you wanna smoke pot your wish.
> 
> Oh, the congress did demand, DMK and AIDMK avoided it to not make him a martyr. Tamilians will vouch nothing he said was a 'gimmick'. Pot Smoker.



Who fcuking cares where you are born or broughtup .

As I said the guy uses secession as a political gimmick . That's it .

Congress is in central govt. What is stopping them from banning his party ??Please don't tell that they care to political parties of DMK or AIADMK . Congress uses CBI to keep them in check .

Sorry desperate congressi , one more of your pathetic propaganda is yielding you nothing .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> *You're STUPID. Who cares what you think? I was born and brought up in Chennai, I have seen Vaiko in real life. Go tell this to a Tamilian and he'll laugh at your face. His granny farts, he'll ask for separate TN, his aunt snores, secession again. He's been taken to court and arrested even for his provocative speeches. Hell SUBRAMANIA SWAMY has said that vaiko is a secessionist, you wanna smoke pot your wish.*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the congress did demand, DMK and AIDMK avoided it to not make him a martyr. Tamilians will vouch nothing he said was a 'gimmick'. Pot Smoker.



You stupid, you are a born & brought up... I born in Tamil Nadu, i know Tamil & Tamil Nadu better than you.. who cares what congressis thinks, fact is, you won't win even a single seat at TN in 2014 elections.

Vaiko was arrested for supporting LTTE, not for demanding separate Tamil Nadu... Say to Tamilians that vaiko demanded for a separate Tamil Nadu, they will laugh on you..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

VeeraBahadur said:


> But these are some serious charges. National integrity can't be held hostage for sake of dirty politics.
> 
> I believe Congress must have cracked down on him if these charges had weight behind it.



They will not because they very well know that he is not serious but congress is afraid of his political leverage .

Blame all this congress for creating and supporting all these a Tamil seperatist movements .

Congress is the greatest curse happen to our country .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kurup said:


> Who fcuking cares where you are born or broughtup .
> 
> As I said the guy uses secession as a political gimmick . That's it .
> 
> Congress is in central govt. What is stopping them from banning his party ??Please don't tell that they care to political parties of DMK or AIADMK . Congress uses CBI to keep them in check .
> 
> Sorry desperate congressi , one more of your pathetic propaganda is yielding you nothing .



You're an illiterate who wants to defend the anti-national collaboration between BJP/Modi and MDMK. Worse still, you're LAZY and STUPID who jumps into a debate without knowing ANYTHING. WHo asked you to comment on a thread you know nothign about maggot? You just couldn't RESIST it could you? You just saw a thread and decided....awwwww a thread I need into jump into it and dance all over it like a chimp playing a ballet 



Indian Tiger said:


> You stupid, you are a born & brought up... I born in Tamil Nadu, i know Tamil & Tamil Nadu better than you.. who cares what congressis thinks, fact is, you won't win even a single seat at TN in 2014 elections.
> 
> Vaiko was arrested for supporting LTTE, not for demanding separate Tamil Nadu... Say to Tamilians that vaiko demanded for a separate Tamil Nadu, they will laugh on you..



Highly unlikely, you're just a serial troll who knows nothing on the issue and when I proved it, you desperately tried to pretend to be a tamilian  You're a paid BJP bot who has been sent here to keep an eye out for threads like this and quickly jump in, use whatever lies you need to make the issue look less serious.  Bharatiya Joker Party at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I KNEW IT. BJP's True Anti-National stance is coming out now. Save mother India from BJP and Modi!!



& do what??? bring Rahul Baba?????  

Oh BTW Zakir bhai, DMK bhi LTTE samarthak hai, I think you don't know, but LTTE was formed by RAW itself (when Congress was in power)


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're an illiterate who wants to defend the anti-national collaboration between BJP/Modi and MDMK. Worse still, you're LAZY and STUPID who jumps into a debate without knowing ANYTHING. WHo asked you to comment on a thread you know nothign about maggot? You just couldn't RESIST it could you? You just saw a thread and decided....awwwww a thread I need into jump into it and dance all over it like a chimp playing a ballet



Who the hell are you to tell me where to post or not??

This forum is not your father's property .

Congressi baffoon got all his points refuted and still shamelessly comes to get humiliated more .

And even more funnier is the fact that he is supporting the party which created LTTE .... what a dumbo ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're an illiterate who wants to defend the anti-national collaboration between BJP/Modi and MDMK. Worse still, you're LAZY and STUPID who jumps into a debate without knowing ANYTHING. WHo asked you to comment on a thread you know nothign about maggot? You just couldn't RESIST it could you? You just saw a thread and decided....awwwww a thread I need into jump into it and dance all over it like a chimp playing a ballet
> 
> 
> 
> *Highly unlikely, you're just a serial troll who knows nothing on the issue and when I proved it, you desperately tried to pretend to be a tamilian  You're a paid BJP bot who has been sent here to keep an eye out for threads like this and quickly jump in, use whatever lies you need to make the issue look less serious.  Bharatiya Joker Party at work.*



Poda kena koothi... Vaiko Virdhunagar Thoguthuila ninnu jeyikuraan, evan ethirthu ninnalum onnum aata mudiyathu... Congress ku, muthala deposit kedaikuma nu ukkanthu yosi..


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kurup said:


> Who the hell are you to tell me where to post or not??
> 
> This forum is not your father's property .
> 
> Congressi baffoon got all his points refuted and still shamelessly comes to get humiliated more .
> 
> And even more funnier is the fact that he is supporting the party which created LTTE .... what a dumbo ....



Illiterate IDIOT knows nothing and jumps into threads like a monkey. What an IDIOT.


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Illiterate IDIOT knows nothing and jumps into threads like a monkey. What an IDIOT.



Shooo maggot .


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indian Tiger said:


> Poda kena koothi... Vaiko Virdhunagar Thoguthuila ninnu jeyikuraan, evan ethirthu ninnalum onnum aata mudiyathu...



Naiku perantha koodhi....Vaiko kooda sernathalum BJP onnum atta mudiyathu. Dei, na Pachayappa, Presidency college type crowd, nee yenkittaye badha katta poriya. All class is only for show. Ulle naan born poriki than.



kurup said:


> Shooo maggot .



And not even original.


----------



## Jason bourne

Repenting their choice!! "@ANI_news: Delhi: Auto Union protests against Delhi Govt over CNG price hike...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're an illiterate who wants to defend the anti-national collaboration between BJP/Modi and MDMK. Worse still, you're LAZY and STUPID who jumps into a debate without knowing ANYTHING. WHo asked you to comment on a thread you know nothign about maggot? You just couldn't RESIST it could you? You just saw a thread and decided....awwwww a thread I need into jump into it and dance all over it like a chimp playing a ballet
> 
> 
> 
> Highly unlikely, you're just a serial troll who knows nothing on the issue and when I proved it, you desperately tried to pretend to be a tamilian  You're a paid BJP bot who has been sent here to keep an eye out for threads like this and quickly jump in, use whatever lies you need to make the issue look less serious.  Bharatiya Joker Party at work.


There is nothing on subject matter in this post. You must delete it.

Now just answer me why the hell UPA didn't ban MDMK in all their 10 years tenure. Ain't you think Congress too is helping the cause of succession if your charges are to be believed.


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And not even original.



Who asked you to quote me , maggot .


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Naiku perantha koodhi....Vaiko kooda sernathalum BJP onnum atta mudiyathu. Dei, na Pachayappa, Presidency college type crowd, nee yenkittaye badha katta poriya. All class is only for show. Ulle naan born poriki than.



Chennaila thoothukudi nu solli paaru, koothiya kilichuruvom nu theriyum tamil naatukae... Pachayappavathu pundaiyappa vaathu..


----------



## Guynextdoor2

VeeraBahadur said:


> There is nothing on subject matter in this post. You must delete it.
> 
> Now just answer me why the hell UPD didn't ban MDMK in all there 10 years tenure. Ain't you think Congress too is helping the cause of succession if your charges are to be believed.



Coz they're not gonna make a martyr out of him. He WANTS to go jail and make himself a 'sacrifical hero' whip up emotions.



Indian Tiger said:


> Chennaila thoothukudi nu solli paaru, koothiya kilichuruvom nu theriyum tamil naatukae... Pachayappavathu pundaiyappa vaathu..



Dei Kene, vaye mooduda. Unne maari naan yevolouve pathirippen. Thuthukudiyaavidu koodhiyavudu.


----------



## heisenberg

Mike_Brando said:


> who told you that each and every Bengali is ashamed of being a Dharmic!i am a Bengali and i am a proud Dharmic and i hate all those pseudo-secular "so called" Bengali intellectuals from the core of my heart.
> just understand one thing that the identity of a Bengali person is made on the pillars of Sanatan Dharma and without it one ceases to be a Bengali...........


did you people forget 'anandmath' written by bankim chandra chattopadhyay , a bengali writer


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Coz they're not gonna make a martyr out of him. He WANTS to go jail and make himself a 'sacrifical hero' whip up emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> Dei Kene, vaye mooduda. Unne maari naan yevolouve pathirippen. Thuthukudiyaavidu koodhiyavudu.



Ading koppan punda, serikki pulla... olunga pundaiya saathi kittu un vaela koothiya paaru...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indian Tiger said:


> Ading koppan punda, serikki pulla... olunga pundaiya saathi kittu un vaela koothiya paaru...



Odu naayi


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Coz they're not gonna make a martyr out of him. He WANTS to go jail and make himself a 'sacrifical hero' whip up emotions.



That's really weired excuse . You mean succesionists should be accommodated in active political space ?? And if I am correct BJP was the party which brought in POTA and Congress is the party which discarded POTA. So who is helping terrorists ??


----------



## Puchtoon

Rahul gandhi interview(preview) on times now tonight


TIMES NOW's post on Vine


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Odu naayi



Aama intha thada tamil nadu la perusa ellarum sernthu, ungalukku vaayilayae nalla palukka palukka kuduppanga, vaangi kittu odunga..


----------



## Guynextdoor2

VeeraBahadur said:


> That's really weired excuse . You mean succesionists should be accommodated in active politica space ??



That's not a 'weird' excuse. You don't know much about politics do you?



Indian Tiger said:


> Aama intha thada tamil nadu la perusa ellarum sernthu, ungalukku vaayilayae nalla palukka palukka kuduppanga, vaangi kittu odunga..



Dei ezhithina ozhunga ezhithuda. Moolyo ille, ezhitharthavuthu ozhigna ezhethuda.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That's not a 'weird' excuse. You don't know much about politics do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Dei ezhithina ozhunga ezhithuda. Moolyo ille, ezhitharthavuthu ozhigna ezhethuda.



That's how common man perceive that to be and that's what matters in politics.


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That's not a 'weird' excuse. You don't know much about politics do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Dei ezhithina ozhunga ezhithuda. Moolyo ille, ezhitharthavuthu ozhigna ezhethuda.



Engalukku theriyum pothi kittu po..


----------



## Guynextdoor2

VeeraBahadur said:


> That's how common man perceive that to be and that's what matters in politics.



That's why common man is not supposed to political. Anyway there are so many things factually incorrect in your posts. POTA was introduced by congress. You got even that wrong.



Indian Tiger said:


> Engalukku theriyum pothi kittu po..



Dei teriyimulle thaaivan yarrunu???


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That's why common man is not supposed to political. Anyway there are so many things factually incorrect in your posts. POTA was introduced by congress. You got even that wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Dei teriyimulle thaaivan yarrunu???


Evana irruntha, en mayirukku enna??


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indian Tiger said:


> Evana irruntha, en mayirukku enna??



Mayirengedaa unakku? Potta pulle


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Mayirengedaa unakku? Potta pulle



Vaaya thoranthu nalla kaami, apparam theriyum...


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That's why common man is not supposed to political. Anyway there are so many things factually incorrect in your posts. POTA was introduced by congress. You got even that wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Dei teriyimulle thaaivan yarrunu???



In democracy common man is supposed to politicaly aware.

About POTA I was cent percent correct. It was implemented in 2002 by NDA and withdraw by UPA just after they came to power.

Prevention of Terrorism Act, 2002 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indian Tiger said:


> Vaaya thoranthu nalla kaami, apparam theriyum...



Namma kittaye bandhawa, teriyumalle allu yaarunu....


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Namma kittaye bandhawa, teriyumalle allu yaarunu....


Evana irrunthaalum, Oru mayirum pudunga mudiyaathu... kelambu kelambu kaathu varatum...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

VeeraBahadur said:


> In democracy common man is supposed to politicaly aware.
> 
> About POTA I was cent percent correct. It was implemented in 2002 by NDA and withdraw by UPA just after they came to power.
> 
> Prevention of Terrorism Act, 2002 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Actually yout're right. TADA was congrss. And both were draconian laws. If you're trying to say that retaining them is a measure of patriotism, then I know how brainwashed you are.



Indian Tiger said:


> Evana irrunthaalum, Oru mayirum pudunga mudiyaathu... kelambu kelambu kaathu varatum...



Dei kene, vayamudi odra


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually yout're right. TADA was congrss. And both were draconian laws. If you're trying to say that retaining them is a measure of patriotism, then I know how brainwashed you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Dei kene, vayamudi odra



Naan Tamil illa nu sonnala, evlo tamil theriyum nu nee therinjuka vaenaam??


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indian Tiger said:


> Naan Tamil illa nu sonnala, evlo tamil theriyum nu nee therinjuka vaenaam??



Dei 'tamizh'- 'Tamil' ille. Tamil terinjalum mule tevayille? Therefore Pointless.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually yout're right. TADA was congrss. And both were draconian laws. If you're trying to say that retaining them is a measure of patriotism, then I know how brainwashed you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Dei kene, vayamudi odra


Now you are changing your stance as it didn't suit you.

Since Congress scraped it now it becomes draconian. You need not forget that it was POTA which claimed VAIKO as it's victim.

You are just anti BJP , is there something personal to do with that ??


----------



## Guynextdoor2

VeeraBahadur said:


> Now you are changing your stance as it didn't suit you.
> 
> Since Congress scraped it now it become draconian. You need not forget that it was POTA which claimed VAIKO as it's victim.
> 
> You are just anti BJP , is there something personal to do with that ??



No- both TADA and POTA were draconian laws, heavily criticized by all rights groups. If it gives you solace, TADA was worse.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Guynextdoor2 said:


> No- both TADA and POTA were draconian laws, heavily criticized by all rights groups. If it gives you solace, TADA was worse.



No your arguments are misplaced. If it was not for TADA then Bombay would have turned into current Karachi.


----------



## Ammyy

Jason bourne said:


> prediction for loksabha 2014.(only BJP+SIVSENA+AKALIDAL)
> state-pred./total seats
> 
> 1. M.p.-26/29,
> 2. U.p.-50/80,
> 3. Andhr.p.-02/42,
> 4. Arunachal-0/2,
> 5. Assam-4/14,
> 6. Bihar-30/40,
> 7. Chattisgarh-9/11,
> 8. Goa-2/2,
> 9. Gujrat-23/26,
> 10. Hariyana-6/10,
> 11. Himachal-4/4,
> 12. J&k-1/6,
> 13. Jharkhand-11/14,
> 14. Karnatka-15/28,
> 15. Kerala-0/20,
> 16.maharastra-37/48,
> 17. Manipur-0/2,
> 18. Meghalay-0/2,
> 19. Mizoram-0/1,
> 20. Nagaland-0/1,
> 21. Odissa-6/21,
> 22. Punjab-10/13,
> 23. Rajasthan-23/25,
> 24. Sikkim-0/1,
> 25. Tamilnadu-2/39,
> 26. Tripura-0/2,
> 27. Uttarakhand-5/5,
> 28. W.bengal- 02/42,
> 29. Delhi-6/7,
> 30. Andman-0/1,
> 31. Chandigarh-1/1,
> 32. Dadra,nagar-0/1,
> 33. Daman,diu-0/1,
> 34. Lakshadeep-1/1,
> 35. Pounducheri-0/1,
> 
> total-274/543




are sala tumne to modi ki sarkar hi banba di

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Dei 'tamizh'- 'Tamil' ille. Tamil terinjalum mule tevayille? Therefore Pointless.



Unna maathiri koo muttaiya deal panna ethavum thaeva illa... Aama unakku yaaru solli thantha , unga aaya va?? Sari veliyae poga vaendi irruku, unna naalaikku vanthu kavanikuraen..


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yes it was, and then it changed. Most importantly, people like Karunanidhi are now fiercely nationalist.



Karunanidhi a nationalist  he just simply realized its more profitable staying as part of the Union as he has chances of Looting over a billion people than becoming a small country with just few million people to loot from


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> Karunanidhi a nationalist  he just simply realized its more profitable staying as part of the Union as he has chances of Looting over a billion people than becoming a small country with just few million people to loot from



Is that so...wanna know how much good friend Jayalalitha has looted?



VeeraBahadur said:


> No your arguments are misplaced. If it was not for TADA then Bombay would have turned into current Karachi.



But without POTA we seem to be doing just fine. Means it's not essential to have POTA _NOW (operative)_



Indian Tiger said:


> Unna maathiri koo muttaiya deal panna ethavum thaeva illa... Aama unakku yaaru solli thantha , unga aaya va?? Sari veliyae poga vaendi irruku, unna naalaikku vanthu kavanikuraen..



Odu naayi. Oru adi adicha thoothukudi vare nangnu munji kizhinjidum. Potte.

Well, Looks like I've got my quota for trolling today. Satisfyingly I was able to call @kurup illiterate and abuse @Indian Tiger in different languages. Looks like I should be calling it a night then


----------



## kurup

Puchtoon said:


> Rahul gandhi interview(preview) on times now tonight
> 
> TIMES NOW's post on Vine



I advice all not to waste your valuable time watching this retard's interview .

You are going to regret it if you watch it .... 

Sit idle ,do nothing ...... will be more productive than watching that interview .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Is that so...wanna know how much good friend Jayalalitha has looted?



Bhai in Indian Politics everyone is corrupt with anti-corruption ones being the most corrupt of them all #Truestory


----------



## Indian Tiger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Is that so...wanna know how much good friend Jayalalitha has looted?
> 
> 
> 
> But without POTA we seem to be doing just fine. Means it's not essential to have POTA _NOW (operative)_
> 
> 
> 
> Odu naayi. Oru adi adicha thoothukudi vare nangnu munji kizhinjidum. Potte.


Entha ooru la nee, congress ku tamil nadu la onnu rendu kelattu pundai ka thaan irrukaanuga.. aama, athula nee oruthana??


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Well, Looks like I've got my quota for trolling today. Satisfyingly I was able to call @kurup illiterate and abuse @Indian Tiger in different languages. Looks like I should be calling it a night then



Thanks also from my part for giving me an esteemed opportunity to name-call you too .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Guynextdoor2 said:


> But without POTA we seem to be doing just fine. Means it's not essential to have POTA _NOW (operative)_
> 
> 
> .



No we ain't doing fine. 400+ lives lost only during last year due to maoists and terrorists. There have been many interminant blasts since 2004.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kurup said:


> Thanks also from my part for giving me an esteemed opportunity to name-call you too .....



Next time it will be HARD CORE.



Android said:


> Bhai in Indian Politics everyone is corrupt with anti-corruption ones being the most corrupt of them all #Truestory



Yeah, let's go with congress then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

kurup said:


> I advice all not to waste your valuable time watching this retard's interview .
> 
> You are going to regret it if you watch it ....
> 
> Sit idle ,do nothing ...... will be more productive than watching that interview .




pahelese fix honge q and A ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Jason bourne said:


> pahelese fix honge q and A ....



yeah ...  ..... just like the speech from mauni baba last time .


----------



## aakash_2410

Guys this is all good but, what are the real chances of Modi/BJP falling 10-20 seats short of 272 and regional parties getting 220-230 seats and outside support from Congress like they're doing in Delhi right now?

Because, Congress can stoop to any level to deny BJP of forming government? Imagine ex-bandit Mulayam or insanely corrupt Sharad Pawar as the PM of India?


----------



## 45'22'

aakash_2410 said:


> Guys this is all good but, what are the real chances of Modi/BJP falling 10-20 seats short of 272 and regional parties getting 220-230 seats and outside support from Congress like they're doing in Delhi right now?
> 
> Because, Congress can stoop to any level to deny BJP of forming government? Imagine ex-bandit Mulayam or insanely corrupt Sharad Pawar as the PM of India?



who will be the pm then.......
for ex.....sp wont support bsp and vice versa....
tmc and left
lalu and nitish.....

this is not possible....

NDA will be short of 40-50 seats for sure......this is where they need the support of regional parties........the parties which will support NDA are aiadmk,bjd and trs/ysrc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

After auto unions, now DTC employees & teachers sitting on dharna against @ArvindKejriwal. They say he should fulfill his promises to them!!....AAP is a gone case now no need to worrie now ... AAP cant chalenge NAMO now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Truth Finder said:


> There is a huge under-current in West Bengal for BJP now. It's now felt everywhere.



There is an undercurrent. But its not huge. Certainly not big enough to be converted into seats. I wish a better person was made the in-charge of WB. Varun Gandhi sucks at organisation. He does not even visit Bengal that often. 

BTW Your signature : Isnt that by Dinkar jee : " Kshama sobhti us bhujang ko, jiske paas garal ho"..


----------



## aakash_2410

45'22' said:


> who will be the pm then.......
> for ex.....sp wont support bsp and vice versa....
> tmc and left
> lalu and nitish.....
> 
> this is not possible....
> 
> NDA will be short of 40-50 seats for sure......this is where they need the support of regional parties........the parties which will support NDA are aiadmk,bjd and trs/ysrc



Yes that's what I figured as well but, recently nitish and lalu were seen sharing the stage or something plus they can still form government even without left and/or BSP if UPA supports from outside? I know chances of this coming true are very slim but still a possibility?

I think Congress is already lost, BJP should focus on persuading voters not to vote for these regional parties UP/Bihar/MH. In South BJP can't afford to do that for obvious reaasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

This opinion poll could not have come at a worse time. BJP local leaders have old habit of getting lazy and stop working . These coming 3 months are going to be very very crucial. I hope BJP leaders do not let the momentum come down.

Breaking people from Parties like JD-U in Bihar , Congress + JVM in Jharkhand , Congress + Left in WB etc. and forming alliances with smaller parties are going to be crucial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

As i pointed out earlier that after seeing the chaos people may vote AAP in assembly

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427810049042292736but many people are now returning to the better choice in LS
Last numbers were BJP 2 AAP 5 Cong 0(upto 16 jan) and now(conducted between 22-25jan)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427805019073556480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Good.. Now bring DMDK and PMK into fold and grab some seats. Some dreams must be broken. AIADMK demands a rude awakening.

BTW Can BJP gain by talking to Alagiri secretly. He seems to have some influence in Madurai region..? He might as well be used to break DMK at later stage.. 

Am not sure how much truth is there in this report..

*Modi is the favourite in the Tamil rural heartland too*


----------



## VeeraBahadur

BJP likely to win all seven Lok Sabha seats in Delhi: Vijay Goel | NDTV.com


----------



## Android

Jayalalita should simply join NDA and give up the stupid dream of becoming Prime Minister. Why doesnt she reallize she would be the biggest sufferer if she doesn't as NDA in TN would mainly split her votes and would hardly effect DMK's votebank. Wakeup Amma.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427828948873920514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427828936915955712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Pappu's interview with Arnob Goswami is going to be on tonight...

& apparently he has been prepared pretty well for that 

*Sanjay Jha helped Rahul Gandhi on how not to appear a fool facing Arnab Goswami*

*



New Delhi.

Click to expand...

*


> Sources have revealed that dedicated TV worker and Congress spokesperson Sanjay Jha has helped Rahul Gandhi by giving him tips on how not to appear a complete fool and a clueless person in front of TV superhero Arnab Goswmai.
> 
> Sanjay Jha, who is a regular victim on The Newshour, has a vast experience of getting mauled by Arnab Goswami on various topics. Party thought that his experience will come handy in helping Rahul gear up for the ultimate face-off.
> 
> Sources further tell Faking News that Jha is very elated at finally proving to be of some use to the party. Some party leaders, who earlier resented his rise and thought him to be an ‘outsider’, now believe that Jha was a part of a top secret plan.
> 
> “Now I know why he kept appearing on The Newshour despite being humiliated on regular basis. He was an undercover agent planted there to figure out every possible way Arnab can screw someone. Now we know the trade secrets of Arnab, and he will not be able to harm Rahul ji,” a party loyalist said.
> 
> As part of the training process, Rahul Gandhi is reported to have undergone various training sessions by Sanjay Jha. One of such sessions was aimed at coping with high decibel noises where Rahul was asked to listen to hard rock concerts while bursting crackers.
> 
> “Why do you think Rahul ji had been shouting in his rallies and speeches of late?” a party insider revealed, “It was all part of a practice session to speak loudly to match Arnab.”
> 
> Sanjay Jha is also believed to have instructed Rahul Gandhi to avoid few of his bad habits, like asking back the question asked to him, because Arnab has a habit of repeating the same question again and again.
> 
> “If both start doing this, there would be an endless loop of questions, a deadlock which might continue till eternity. Arnab is equipped to survive it, but Rahul ji could have got injuries,” the party insider explained.
> 
> Another “bad” habit that Rahul has been asked to avoid is rolling up his sleeve.
> 
> “Nobody else is allowed to show attitude in Arnab’s _darbar_ except Arnab himself,” Jha is reported to have claimed.
> 
> While Rahul has been well trained in mannerisms, sources couldn’t confirm if he had been trained in coming up with responses when one doesn’t have enough knowledge on the topic.
> 
> “While the tutor thinks it’s his forte, we asked him not to train Rahul Gandhi on that front,” Congress leader Digvijay Singh confirmed, “Ahmed Patel and Rajiv Shukla have worked on that aspect.”
> 
> Meanwhile unconfirmed sources suggest that Rahul Gandhi was carrying chilli-pepper spray in his pocket all through the interview.
> 
> Sanjay Jha helped Rahul Gandhi on how not to appear a fool facing Arnab Goswami | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427829148191424513


----------



## Mike_Brando

SarthakGanguly said:


> Sorry if I hurt the Bengalis here - did not mean to. My favorite professor was Bengali. In fact I kept his name here.  If the people are taking pride in who they are, it is a welcome sign.


mate Bengalis like me will always take pride of being Dharmic but the sad part is that we have got some pseudo-secular dumbos in our race who will never spare an opportunity to thrash the culture and religion of their ancestors to score some brownie points!!these people are ruining the image of the entire Bengali race in front of the world....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427829226264207360
Pappu sitting at the edge of chair.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427829795313827840


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427830187900669953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427830209115459584
Twitter / timesnow: Arnab asks Rahul: Before you ...

Twitter / timesnow: Rahul on Congressmen involved ...


----------



## Android

VeeraBahadur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427829226264207360



that makes congress responsible for 95% of riots which has happened in the country


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427830847597596672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427831040762073088


----------



## JanjaWeed

Is it not 9PM yet in India? Why hasn't the interview started yet?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427831264905670656


----------



## Android

Rahul accepted Congress involvement in 1984 riots


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427831544841916416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427831752057315328


----------



## Soumitra

Watching Pappu's interview. He is not answering any questions but going round and round.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427831830641786880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427832051924865025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427833193190785024


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427833454466588674


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427833584234164224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427833676940853249
Twitter / timesnow: Rahul on charge of protecting ...

Twitter / timesnow: Arnab asks Rahul again: How ...


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427833774693298176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427833918683746304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427833973843042304


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427834038607290368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427834368539635712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427834546717876224


----------



## Nair saab

Modi @ Mumbai


Aye Mere Watan Ke Logo Golden Jubilee(27 Jan) Celebrations by Modi in Mumbai, Housefull crowd










Sunny Deol and Sunil Shetty with sharing stage with Narendra Modi... in Mumbai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427834726921949184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427834904672346112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427835095114715136


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427835072029274112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427835162202619904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427835487558963200


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427835722184151040


----------



## Nair saab

LOL at this ...

















































Rest in In pictures: Rahul Gandhi’s much-awaited interview with Arnab Goswami | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

This is real jem.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427836135411154944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427836379855593472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427836549670002688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427836602690191360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427836719509958656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427837162311008257

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427838157057699843


----------



## JanjaWeed

Was watching a little clip of that interview in TOI site... just cracked me up..

Pappu saying:

_*''I have a aim. My aim is I don't like what I see in Indian politics''*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427838591687852033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427839050641592320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427839415004585984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427839484034437122

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427839576271355904


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427839922473402368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427840361981952001

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427840800462888960


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427840953852780545


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427841033318039553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427841155435200512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427841244010524673

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

OMG this guy is making an absolute *** out of himself. OMFG if this moron becomes PM.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427842272726884352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427843072970330112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427843400042176512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427843538936541184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427843831451885568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427843832399806464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

This moron makes dubya sound like a genius.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427844635063382016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427845007626629120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427845417192013824


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427846380778819586

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427847307145404416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427847580819525632


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427847809434255360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427848014921605120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427848538366562306


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427847856624373760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427849610736852992


----------



## JanjaWeed

Lagta hai question paper badal gaya. Pappu got zapped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Ravi Nair said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I tend to go easy on @Bhai Zakir
> 
> He is still a patriot at heart.



I agree...Guys...our internal rivallary in political space should not discount the contribution of Zakir Bhai to us in this foroum...This should be always taken into account while responding to any one...


----------



## jha

Full Text of Rahul Gandhi's Interview.... 

Rahul Gandhi's first interview: Full text

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427852931681886208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427853880886837248


----------



## T90TankGuy

SouthDesi said:


> The Congress is offering the Prime Minister's chair to both J. Jayalalithaa and Mayawati if they agree not to join hands with Narendra Modi after the general elections. Buta Singh is talking to both Jaya and Maya for possible support in case of hung Parliament. In West Bengal, Ghulam Nabi Azad is holding back channel talks with Mamata Banerjee against Rahul Gandhi's wishes. Rahul has made it clear that since the West Bengal unit of the Congress is opposed to any truck with Mamata Banerjee, there is no question of any alliance with her. But when Azad was in Kolkata he shared the dais with Mamata at a public function and went on to announce that no AIIMS like institute would be opened in Raiganj, Congress MP and Union Minister Deepa Dasmunshi's constituency. Dasmunshi, who has been locked in a fight with Mamata on this, was dumbstruck.
> 
> Source: *Sunday Gaurdian*


The link does not say any thing like this . so where are you getting your info from?


----------



## Kaniska

Dude...it seems that Arnab is the king of the show and Pappu is taking the interview...Why he is sitting on the edge of the chair ?He may be feeling like appearing board exam, if he has appeared any....




VeeraBahadur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427829226264207360
> Pappu sitting at the edge of chair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/427855356094455808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Did he talk about mummy, daddy, dada, dadi... & all that & sundry?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Shitty answers!
Arnab: how can u accuse NaMo for 2002 riots inspite of SIT gave him clean chit? 
Rahul: we believe in women empowerment 


Hshahahahaha lols

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

First I thought it was a funny one liner but belive me actually said that hahaha


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> Did he talk about mummy, daddy, dada, dadi... & all that & sundry?



Yep , he did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> Yep , he did.



even a monkey could have given that interview in Pappu's place, then!


----------



## Indischer

I think RaGa too would have benefited from constant media interaction. He wouldv'e learnt _some_ tricks on how to answer them and not look stupid in the process. I feel it's too late for him in the coming election.


----------



## SpArK

Indischer said:


> I think RaGa too would have benefited from constant media interaction. He wouldv'e learnt _some_ tricks on how to answer them and not look stupid in the process. I feel it's too late for him in the coming election.



The family tuition teacher specialized in training for interview needs to be sacked, I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Pappu fail ho gaya. . . . . . . .*

# is Namo responsible for gujarat- - -Women empowerment, RTI, youth.





#Ashok chavan and Adarsh scam- - - Women empowerment, RTI, youth.




#Veerbhadra singh issue- - -Women empowerment, RTI, youth.





#will you Apologize for the 84 riots?- - -Women empowerment, RTI, youth.




#Lalu is corrupt - - -Women empowerment, RTI, youth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> The family tuition teacher specialized in training for interview needs to be sacked, I guess.



Apparently they are making him Rajya Sabha MP instead of sacking him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

SpArK said:


> The family tuition teacher specialized in training for interview needs to be sacked, I guess.


And so does the guy who writes his speeches with unfathomable similes and metaphors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Thats fuking awesome when he was asked about price rise ... his first sentense was that women should be empowerd ....lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

I facepalmed so hard reading the transcript that I now have the congress symbol on my face

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha




----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Watching Pappu's interview. He is not answering any questions but going round and round.



women empowerment, youth, RTI
women empowerment, youth, RTI
women empowerment, youth, RTI
women empowerment, youth, RTI
women empowerment, youth, RTI
women empowerment, youth, RTI
women empowerment, youth, RTI


----------



## Indischer

kbd-raaf said:


> I facepalmed so hard reading the transcript that I now have the congress symbol on my face



Something tells me, come June, our voters too will etch that symbol right across his face.


----------



## jha

Frankly speaking I am surprised how do so many good leaders in Congress tolerate his non-sense..?
If we were so restless, I wonder what people like Scindia , Sachin Pilot etc would be thinking while interacting almost daily with this idiot..? And then to go on TV and endorse him as PM..?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

OMG! Even with infusion of Italian blood, we Indians still have a leader whose IQ is 82!


----------



## Indischer

Unreal Times version of how things transpired between RaGa and Arnab. 

In pictures: Rahul Gandhi’s much-awaited interview with Arnab Goswami | The UnReal Times


----------



## Puchtoon

Why does the first frame of answer shows rahul gandhi looking upwards ? somebody telling ?


----------



## jha




----------



## Bhai Zakir

BJP's biggest minister in MP *Kailash Vijayvargiya* says he want to slap the person who have written Aye Mere Watan Ke Logo & *Door Hato Aye Duniya walo Hindustan Hamara hai and "Hum Laye Hain Tufaan Se Kishti Nikal Ke Iss Desh Ko Rakhna Mere Bachon Samhal Ke"*

Because he have also written song like* "De di hamein azaadi bina khadag bina dhaal. Sabarmati ke sant tune kar diya kamaal"*


----------



## Puchtoon

HAHA my creation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

My father is cursing me for showing this amazing interview. He just can't understand such intelligent talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP's biggest minister in MP *Kailash Vijayvargiya* says he want to slap the person who have written Aye Mere Watan Ke Logo & *Door Hato Aye Duniya walo Hindustan Hamara hai and "Hum Laye Hain Tufaan Se Kishti Nikal Ke Iss Desh Ko Rakhna Mere Bachon Samhal Ke"*
> 
> Because he have also written song like* "De di hamein azaadi bina khadag bina dhaal. Sabarmati ke sant tune kar diya kamaal"*


He is a chootiya like mani shankar diggy piggy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Ahead of LS polls former BSP, SP leaders
join BJP

Three former leaders of the BSP and SP on
Monday joined the BJP ahead of the Lok Sabha
polls, Uttar Pradesh BJP president Lakshmikant
Bajpai said on Monday.
Former Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) MP Rajesh
Verma, who was a member of the 14th Lok
Sabha, joined the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP)
on Monday.
Former Samajwadi Party (SP) leader Kaushal
Kishore, who later joined the Rashtravadi
Communist Party, also joined the BJP.
Kishore is a prominent Dalit leader in Uttar
Pradesh, and is expected to attract Dalit votes.
Dharmendra Singh, grandson of socialist leader
Raj Narain, was the third leader to join the BJP
on Monday. Singh holds an MBA degree and was
working in the insurance sector.
In 1977, Raj Narain defeated then prime minister
Indira Gandhi from Rae Bareli as a Janata Party
candidate.
"These three leaders will improve our prospects
in Uttar Pradesh," Bajpai said.

http://m.ibnlive.com/news/ahead-of-ls-polls-former-bsp-sp-leaders-join-bjp/448183-80.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Puchtoon said:


> He is a chootiya like mani shankar diggy piggy



First confirm if he has actually said this or, Congressis invented this on their own..?


----------



## Puchtoon

jha said:


> First confirm if he has actually said this or, Congressis invented this on their own..?


He is known for these type of gimmicks


----------



## ranjeet

Congress is conceding self goals one after another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Only similarity between Rahul Gandhi and And Narendra Modi is that both after speaking inspire you to vote for BJP..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Shouldn't Modi too go for interview ?? Never mind if it is in hindi. But I would appreciate if such a move is made by BJP. PM in waiting should be scrutinized .

Dam hai NaMo mein ???Then prove it that he is really worthy of becoming PM .On other occasion he had left the interview mid way.


----------



## kbd-raaf

LOL Congress Bots (literally, a tweet script)



kbd-raaf said:


> Wololol
> 
> Congress bots:
> 
> Twitter / Search - hatts off to him..!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*BJP close to unveiling 400cr ad blitz for polls*


> MUMBAI: Advertising decibels are on the rise in a year when more than Rs 2,000 crore of ad money will be spent by various political parties on poll-related communication. While the Congresskicked off its campaign last Friday on a somewhat controversial note thanks to the ad's tagline, "main nahin, hum (not I, we)", the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) is close to finalizing its ad agency to commence its campaign, which will be centered around its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.
> 
> TOI has learnt that the principal opposition party is zeroing in on McCann Worldgroup, led by lyricist & adman Prasoon Joshi, to handle its creative duties. A WPP agency, Contract Advertising, is also in the fray to grab the hotly contested Rs 400-crore account for the 2014 general elections, said sources who did not want to be named as a formal decision is yet to be taken. While McCann and Contract are in the reckoning for the creative duties for BJP, sources said the media buying mandate is likely to go to Lodestar with other agencies, including WPP's Group M and Sam Balsara's Madison, not having been ruled out completely.
> 
> The Congress party, on the other hand, has given its Rs 500-crore account to Dentsu and Taproot while its public relations is being handled by Genesis Burson-Marsteller.
> 
> JWT was given to handle the party's outdoor activation activities.
> 
> When contacted by TOI, Joshi, executive chairman of McCann Worldgroup India, said as of now his agency has not been picked for any election-related work for any political party. Sources said McCann had also pitched for the Congress account along with a slew of other agencies. A spokesperson from the BJP said they were yet to finalize their agency. Shashi Sinha, CEO of IPG Mediabrands, which runs Lodestar UM, said they were not working with the BJP for the general elections.
> 
> The 2014 general elections, scheduled to be held around mid-2014, will also see the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) led by Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal give a fight to Modi and Gandhi. AAP has largely stuck to communicating on social media and use outdoor activations programmes, steering clear of any mass media campaigns for the elections.
> 
> Last week, BJP accused the Congress of copying a Modi tagline (Main nahin, hum) from 2011 for its campaign. Congress started the first leg of its campaign with print ads showcasing the party's chief campaign manager Gandhi at the forefront. AICC media head Ajay Maken tweeted on Saturday a picture saying that slogan figured at a mushaira (poetry) event featuring Congress workers in Indore in 2010, much before BJP's "chintan shivir (introspection session)" in Gujarat in 2011.
> 
> Besides, the Rs 500-crore ad blitzkrieg which the Congress has planned, the ruling United Progressive Alliance is parallely running the 'Bharat Nirman' campaign. The Rs 100-crore campaign, being handled by ad agency Percept/H, is run from the budget of the information & broadcasting ministry headed by Manish Tiwari.
> BJP close to unveiling 400cr ad blitz for polls - The Times of India



Waste of money, if you ask me. Why does BJP needs to spend this money when they have Pappu doing it for free of cost for them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> *BJP close to unveiling 400cr ad blitz for polls*
> 
> 
> Waste of money, if you ask me. Why does BJP needs to spend this money when they have Pappu doing it for free of cost for them?


Complete waste of money to be honest (if this news is true), but i guess BJP really wants to kill the competition in their strongholds by such moves.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Complete waste of money to be honest (if this news is true), but i guess BJP really wants to kill the competition in their strongholds by such moves.



This might work out to be a wise move though. They need to peak at the right time close to election days... so they might go for full blown all out media campaign from now till the election time. It's just that they need to keep the tempo going...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

_Donno if this was posted before... found it pretty funny though _

Ek Bar Kejriwal, Modi, Sonia aur Kareena Train se ja rahe the.

Tabhi ek Goofa Aayi aur Kissing aur thappad Ki aawaz aayi.

Jab train bahar aayi to Kejriwal ka Gaal Laal tha,

Sab ke Sab Chup..

Sonia soch rahi thi Ke AAM ADMI paagal hote hai, Kejriwal Ne Kareena ko Kiss Kiya Hoga, aur thapad khaya Hoga.

Kareena soch rahi thi Ke Kejriwal ne Mujhe Kiss Karne ke Liye galti se Sonia Ko Kiss kar diya hoga aur thappad Khaya.

Kejriwal soch raha tha Ke Modi ne Kareena ko kiss kiya Lekin, Kareena ne Mujhe Samajh kar mujhe thappad Mara..

Modi soch raha tha ek bar fir gufa aaye aur Main fir se kiss ki awaj Nikal kar fir se kejriwal ko thappad Maaru… “Abhi sale ne INDIA ki politics dekhi kaha Hai…. ”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> This might work out to be a wise move though. They need to peak at the right time close to election days... so they might go for full blown all out media campaign from now till the election time. It's just that they need to keep the tempo going...


Yes, they must go with all guns blazing, there is no need to take the foot off gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> This opinion poll could not have come at a worse time. BJP local leaders have old habit of getting lazy and stop working . These coming 3 months are going to be very very crucial. I hope BJP leaders do not let the momentum come down.
> 
> Breaking people from Parties like JD-U in Bihar , Congress + JVM in Jharkhand , Congress + Left in WB etc. and forming alliances with smaller parties are going to be crucial.




Not with Modi at the helm 



VeeraBahadur said:


> BJP likely to win all seven Lok Sabha seats in Delhi: Vijay Goel | NDTV.com



This is his personal view.

Recent opinion poll says, BJP 2-3, AAPCong = 5-6 

*Arvind Kejriwal slammed again for 'endorsing' a controversial tweet.*

Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal's retweet of a music director's apparent observation about the BJP's Narendra Modi and the Congress' Rahul Gandhi has hurtled him into another controversy. 

A little before 11 last night, Mr Kejriwal retweeted music director Vishal Dadlani, who had said on Twitter, "Stuck between a moron and a murderer....what now, India!?" 

Mr Dadlani's tweet came soon after an interview of Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi was aired by a private TV channel, and was part of a stream of reviews on Twitter. 

It was an apparent reference to Mr Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate and Mr Gandhi, who has not been named his party's prime ministerial candidate but is largely seen as the man who will get the job if the Congress retains power in the general elections due by May. 

The music director, a prominent supporter of Mr Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party, has made provocative comments before, but it is the Delhi Chief Minister's endorsement of the tweet that has raised eyebrows.

The BJP's Nirmala Sitharamam censured Mr Kejriwal saying, "He has no business to retweet and strike this language on a public domain...he is not doing public discourse any favour." She warned the Chief Minister that he must be "careful about what he tweets."

His one month in office, which he marks today, has seen more controversy than governance. The 33-hour protest in the heart of Delhi after two of his ministers were involved in public altercations with policemen and his staunch defence of his law minister Somnath Bharti, who has been accused of vigilantism and of being racial and sexist, have earned Mr Kejriwal flak.


----------



## kurup

Soumitra said:


> Watching Pappu's interview. He is not answering any questions but going round and round.



Who in their right mind watches Rahul Gandhi's interview ...........


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Under Kejriwal, Delhi a dysfunctional anarchy*

Stripping the AAP's aura as a pro-poor party of do-gooders, the President on Republic Day eve warned against forces that may fracture the Lok Sabha mandate, and leave the nation hostage to whimsical opportunists

Overwhelmed at the sheer diversity and apparent chaos of India, American economist and envoy John Kenneth Galbraith dubbed it a “functionary anarchy”, a description that has evoked smiles over the decades. It has taken less than a month of the Aam Aadmi Party to turn the national capital into a dysfunctional anarchy. *One can only shudder at the fate of the nation should the party’s karmic trajectory transport it to greater heights.
*
The AAP’s opening move of distorting its electoral promise about the water crisis was bad enough; the subsequent incidents of vigilantism and the brazen dharna at Rail Bhavan have caused disquiet in many quarters. By ridiculing and threatening to derail the Republic Day celebrations, Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal failed to appreciate that he was no longer a disgruntled activist (recall his attempt to stage protests at the residences of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, Congress president Sonia Gandhi, and then BJP president Nitin Gadkari in August 2012), but was holding a constitutional office. *The universal values of justice and fraternity had already taken a battering with the racist attacks on Ugandan nationals, on grounds that proved to be false, and shamed India before the African Union, besides making us the laughing stock of the world. 
*
Little wonder that President Pranab Mukherjee (who as a Union Minister had disapproved of Anna Hazare’s fast over the Lokpal Bill) used his annual address to the nation to caution, “For those in power, democracy is a sacred trust. Those who violate this trust commit sacrilege against the nation”.

Agreeing that corruption is a “cancer that erodes democracy,” the President reprimanded, “Equally dangerous is the rise of hypocrisy in public life. *Elections do not give any person the license to flirt with illusions. *Those who seek the trust of voters must promise only what is possible. Government is not a charity shop. Populist anarchy cannot be a substitute for governance. False promises lead to disillusionment, which gives birth to rage, and that rage has one legitimate target: Those in power”. Explicitly debunking the AAP’s governance model, the President added that aspirational young Indians would not forgive betrayal.

Stripping the AAP’s aura as a pro-poor party of well-meaning do-gooders, President Mukherjee in a brief but politically loaded speech cautioned against forces that might work towards a fractured mandate in the forthcoming parliamentary election, and* leave the nation “hostage to whimsical opportunists”.* Ever since the AAP exposed its national ambitions, many believed its real purpose was to win enough Lok Sabha seats to checkmate the ascent of Mr Narendra Modi. The Presidential disapproval of such a perverse game-plan naturally sent shockwaves along the political spectrum.

Although the Congress tried to minimise the significance of the address, the Rashtrapati Bhavan incumbent made clear his anxiety — “2014 is a precipice moment in our history” — that* India might lapse into anarchy if she “does not get a stable Government”; *he emphasised the responsibility of each voter not to let the nation down. As the Republic Day speech reflects the President’s personal opinions rather than those of the Union Cabinet, observers read it as an indictment of the ruling coalition at the Centre and a yearning for single-party rule.

The President’s early warning is most timely. After projecting itself as a party of the articulate and aspirational middle classes, supported by slum dwellers desiring accessible and accountable leaders, the AAP quickly shed its benign mask on assuming office. Founder-member Prashant Bhushan called for a referendum on the Army presence in Jammu & Kashmir, an issue for which he was once bashed up in 2011.

Shaken by the backlash, Mr Arvind Kejriwal quickly distanced the party from this opinion, but much damage was done. Pakistan’s Minister for Kashmir Affairs and Gilgit-Baltistan Barjees Tahir said India should heed the AAP and conduct a referendum in J&K. Mr Bhushan, meanwhile, went on to demand a referendum on the deployment of security forces in Maoist-affected areas. Not surprisingly, Binayak Sen, found guilty of colluding with Maoists and sentenced to life imprisonment by a Raipur court in 2010, is a prominent member of the AAP.

Political scientist and psephologist *Yogendra Yadav, possibly the party’s éminence grise, has a disturbing connection with Maoist groups.* Mr Yadav was one of the main speakers at the Third Vinod Mishra Memorial meeting held in December 2002; Mishra, as is well-known, was general secretary of the CPI-ML and the brain behind the ‘red terror’ on West Bengal campuses during the 1970s.

As the Ford Foundation has awarded some of the leading lights of the Lokpal movement, part of which morphed into the AAP, discerning observers feel the party is being used to engineer a coloured revolution in India, at par with Western attempts to destabilise sovereign independent countries, of which Ukraine is a notable current example. This would explain the migration of prominent anti-native, pro-Western elites to the AAP.

This is the crux of the matter. Mr Kejriwal, the AAP, and their band of fellow travellers are simply an amalgam of all the variants of the old Left who are viscerally opposed to native ideas and institutions. Schooled in the old colonial ideas by successor trainers in India and/or the West, they are generously funded by the neo-colonialists through awards and grants to their NGOs. The AAP is best understood as a primal asuric force drawing together all anti-national forces to stymie the rise of a home-grown leader like Mr Modi.

Nevertheless, there is no need to exaggerate its appeal. India’s civilisational ethos shuns mindless violence, which is why contrived violent revolutions cannot succeed here. The AAP attracted a Delhi electorate opposed to a corruption-ridden Congress and largely somnolent local BJP, which nevertheless emerged as front ranker due to the charisma of Mr Modi. The AAP made an impressive debut with 29 per cent of the vote, but this cannot translate into seats that can checkmate the BJP at all-India level unless it makes seat sharing arrangements with other parties, particularly the Congress. Once this happens, the AAP will lose its shine as the party of anti-corruption crusaders.

The AAP’s governance record has already triggered anger among MLAs who hoped to govern Delhi and oppose the plan to use the city as a springboard to catapult to the national stage for an altogether different agenda. Faster than anyone could imagine, the bells are already tolling for the Aam Aadmi Party.


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Thanks. My ancestors are buried in this soil and i will die defending it.  India is best place for Muslims on earth.
> 
> My only opposition is against fake poundage and hype of Modi. Its not Hindu-Muslim thing.
> 
> If BJP make some one else like Arun Jaitly as PM candidate i will support BJP. Because he is all real, educated and experienced in running central govt. and experienced as an MP for decades.




I thanked your post.

If education matters, Who is more qualified than Manmohan.



CorporateAffairs said:


> Delhi-6/7, Tamilnadu-2/39, Assam-4/14 these look tuff




An alliance with VIKO is in place. VIKO used to win 3 to 4 seats on his own in Tamilnadu.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> I
> An alliance with VIKO is in place. VIKO used to win 3 to 4 seats on his own in Tamilnadu.



Along with Vaiko we need, Vijaykanth, Ramadoss.


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Along with Vaiko we need, Vijaykanth, Ramadoss.




OK



Jason bourne said:


> pahelese fix honge q and A ....




Yes Like MM's interview was fixed and rehearsal was done.



45'22' said:


> who will be the pm then.......
> for ex.....sp wont support bsp and vice versa....
> tmc and left
> lalu and nitish.....
> 
> this is not possible....
> 
> NDA will be short of 40-50 seats for sure......this is where they need the support of regional parties........the parties which will support NDA are aiadmk,bjd and trs/ysrc




Maya and Mulayam will also support because of CBI fear.


----------



## 45'22'

HariPrasad said:


> Maya and Mulayam will also support because of CBI fear.



support whom???

we were talking about a third front govt. backed by congress.......jo rule karega uske haath mein cbi hogi......and bsp and sp wont support each other


----------



## HariPrasad

45'22' said:


> support whom???
> 
> we were talking about a third front govt. backed by congress.......jo rule karega uske haath mein cbi hogi......and bsp and sp wont support each other




Who so ever in power and control CBI. you are right. Once BJP forms the Government, they will support BJP.


----------



## 45'22'

HariPrasad said:


> Who so ever in power and control CBI. you are right. Once BJP forms the Government, they will support GJP.



if all is good then they wont need the support of sickular parties........NDA + aiadmk+bjd+ysrc/trs would be enuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

If BJP crosses 210 mark by its own. Then Akalis and Shiv Sena may get around 15-20 seats. NDA 230.

TDP in AP has no other option but to support Modi. They'll bring 12 seats. NDA now 242.

Non Jaya, Non Karuna parties in TN will get around 5 seats, they'll sail with BJP. NDA 250.

22 more seats reqd.

INLD, AGP may get around 10 seats. NDA 260.

JDs has been a former ally of BJP in KA. They get around 5-7seats. They could ally with us.

On any lok sabha, there will be independants from 10-20.
Modi will be PM.

I dont want these parties to join MaNo:::

TMC, ADMK, YSRCP, TRS, NCP, NC, AAP, MNS, JDu.


----------



## Fireurimagination

NDA will require TMC, AIADMK, YSRCP, TRS, JDU, BSP, BJD unless and until BJP itself bags 230-40+ seats


----------



## 45'22'

Fireurimagination said:


> NDA will require TMC, AIADMK, YSRCP, TRS, JDU, BSP, BJD unless and until BJP itself bags 230-40+ seats



bro.....the regional parties you mentioned will account for 90-100 seats..........


----------



## HariPrasad

Fireurimagination said:


> NDA will require TMC, AIADMK, YSRCP, TRS, JDU, BSP, BJD unless and until BJP itself bags 230-40+ seats




there will be a split in JDU as all are fed up of Nitish. They litrary hate the decision of spliting with BJP. Opinion poll used to project 20 seats now they are projecting 4 to 6.

Alliance with JDS will sweep Karnataka.

Just cross 60 in UP, NDA will reach to 250. The most important thing is that we shall get rid of Maya, Mulayam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

jbgt90 said:


> The link does not say any thing like this . so where are you getting your info from?



Congress offers PM chair to both Jaya, Maya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

This party has never respected democracy. I won't surprise if it do once again and bring a party to power which has not mandate.


----------



## Jason bourne

Our Armed Forces don't only shine on the battlefield! We have seen their great service in saving lives be it in Uttarakhand or Kutch quake.- NAMO
11:19pm - 27 Jan 14

has anyone watched namo speech or every one was busy in comedynights with pappu ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

HariPrasad said:


> there will be a split in JDU as all are fed up of Nitish. They litrary hate the decision of spliting with BJP. Opinion poll used to project 20 seats now they are projecting 4 to 6.
> 
> Alliance with JDS will sweep Karnataka.
> 
> Just cross* 60 in UP*, NDA will reach to 250. The most important thing is that we shall get rid of Maya, Mulayam.


----------



## Jason bourne

Options

Arun Jaitley · 437,142 like this
2 minutes ago · 

*Please read my article "The Rahul Gandhi Interview" and share your opinions.

Arnab Goswami’s interview with Rahul Gandhi was a lesson for the interviewer. There are advantages in letting the guest speak. By speaking the guest may even expose his own inadequacies.
After watching the interview and reading its transcript, the question that crossed my mind was “ What has Rahul Gandhi to offer to this country?” or “Is he too confused to get into the specifics and therefore goes into the generalities. “
I deal with some of the comments made in the interview.

Why is there no Prime Ministerial candidate of the Congress.

The answer was clearly unconvincing. We all know that the MPs of the ruling party alone elect a leader, who is the Prime Minister. We equally know that projecting shadow Prime Ministers is neither unconstitutional nor extra-constitutional. It happens all over the world.
On changing the system and empowerment of people
We are a parliamentary democracy. That is the system best suited for India. Which is the alternative system that Rahul Gandhi has in mind. He says he believes in democracy, in opening up the system, in RTI and giving power to the people. These are his differences with Narendra Modi. I doubt very much if these are seriously areas of difference. Everybody in Indian politics has to believe in democracy, openness and in empowering the people. Why should he give himself a self-certification that he believes in RTI and empowerment. The fact that candidates are decided by a few people may be happening in the Congress Party. In the BJP the block units and district units recommend candidates to the State units. The State Units bring them to the Central Election Committee. It is only after extensive consultation that the candidates are decided. Even for the Prime Ministerial candidate we have gone through an informal process of galaxy of leaders being presented before the party and the people and the most suitable one is finally declared. The de facto Prime Ministerial candidate of the Congress Party is decided on the basis of the family he belongs to. If Rahul Gandhi was a member of any other political party he would still be struggling to become a party office bearer. He needs to speak about the Congress Party needing a change and not the whole system.
On making India a manufacturing hub and its comparison with China
What has the UPA done in the last 10 years in this regard. China’s core competence is low cost manufacturing. Consumers prefer to buy goods which are cheaper. To make the manufacturing sector in India competitive, the manufacturing sector needed to be incentivized in terms of a modest interest rate regime, a world class infrastructure, competitive cost of utilities particularly power, trade facilitation, a globally competitive taxation regime, quick decision making and labour regime flexibility. Even though the last of these is politically more challenging, has the UPA government even moved an inch with regard to the other reforms required. The answer is a clear ‘No’.

Comparison between 1984 riots and the 2002 riots in Gujarat

In 1984 a slogan “Khoon ka Badla Khoon” started in the afternoon of 31st October 1984 at the AIIMS where Mrs.Gandhi’s body lay. Congress Leaders were seen leading the mobs. Sikhs were massacred at thousands of places. No where did the police fire a single bullet to disperse mobs. Cases were not investigated. A Commission of Inquiry was constituted which came with a sham report. The Judge heading the Commission was subsequently made a Congress Party’s Member of the Rajya Sabha. Justice evades the victims even now.
In Gujarat thousands of people were arrested. The badly over-powered police fired at several places. Almost 300 rioters were killed in police firing. Thousands of prosecutions were filed. Hundreds of people have been sentenced. The Chief Minister of the State Government personally went through several inquiries including the Supreme Court constituted SIT and no evidence was found against him.
Where did Rahul Gandhi get this idea that in 1984 there was no participation of the State?
On Corruption
The Congress Party has tied up with a convicted leader in Bihar. Without Lalu Prasad Yadav there is no RJD. Rahul Gandhi has looked the other way when it comes to allegations against Chief Minister of Himachal Pradesh Shri Vir Bhadra Singh. He pays lip sympathy to probity when former CM of Maharashtra Ashok Chavan is bailed out. He chooses to keep quiet on the 2G spectrum allocation and the coal blocks allocation. He believes that some legislations will resolve the menace of corruption.
The most startling statement in the interview
“I am absolutely against the concept of dynasty, anybody who knows me knows that and understands that”- Rahul Gandhi says in the interview. Surely Mr. Gandhi you don’t expect India to believe you on that.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

woah there is a tremendous wave of NAMO in BIHAR wont be surprise if BJP win 30+ seats in bihar


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> woah there is a tremendous wave of NAMO in BIHAR wont be surprise if BJP win 30+ seats in bihar



Are you in Bihar, right now..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

No but lots of friends is doing work there


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> No but lots of friends is doing work there



Hmm... Great.. So am I..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Hmm... Great.. So am I..




so do u feel the wave of modi wich city u r in ?


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> so do u feel the wave of modi wich city u r in ?



I can feel some under current in most of the parts of Bihar. Turning this into wave is the real challenge.
Ask your friends to double their efforts. BJP has a challenge and its a must win one.

BTW you are in a whatsapp group, right..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

I want to see Modi as next PM but if anything goes wrong..I wont mind accepting Jaya as PM considering that would be short term government.
Not a big Jaya fan but presently she became more molded and matured person and her corruption cases are just exaggerated by DMK which is worth 60 crores, not even peanut compared to charges against Raja and Kanimozhi.

on the other hand Jaya is more stubborn in nature and will never give up on her terms be it right or wrong. So it will never going to go well with other alliances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

yes i have 21 whatsapp group for namo  my friends are working in every part of bihar most in rural area...

every villager is speking modi language VOTE FOR INDIA 

CBI raided 9 cities of MP... house of MP's son also radided by CBI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shree835

Jaise ...PM ka post ...congress ri Baap ro hai...


----------



## Prometheus

the kid from italy said 84 riots were not carried out by his congressi govt..................tomorrow he will say that earth is flat


----------



## OrionHunter

*MAYAWATI as PM???? *

*




*


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Chola warrior said:


> I want to see Modi as next PM but if anything goes wrong..I wont mind accepting Jaya as PM considering that would be short term government.
> Not a big Jaya fan but presently she became more molded and matured person and her corruption cases are just exaggerated by DMK which is worth 60 crores, not even peanut compared to charges against Raja and Kanimozhi.
> 
> on the other hand Jaya is more stubborn in nature and will never give up on her terms be it right or wrong. So it will never going to go well with other alliances.




Jaya will support Modi as Modi has saved her life.


----------



## jha

PMK likely to be BJP’s second ally in Tamil Nadu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

HariPrasad said:


> Jaya will support Modi as Modi has saved her life.


When did he saved Jaya's life?


----------



## HariPrasad

Chola warrior said:


> When did he saved Jaya's life?




From shashikal who was giving Jaya a slow poison.


----------



## T90TankGuy

kurup said:


> Congress offers PM chair to both Jaya, Maya


Surprising that the main media is carrying no such report.


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Congress press conference on Rahuls interview


----------



## Jason bourne

Congress calls interview as 80 minutes of cross examination


----------



## walwal

Jason bourne said:


> Congress press conference on Rahuls interview



Let them Sir. Damage is already done in front of naked eyes. They ought to struggle now to regain whatever is lost. Not even fraction could be though


----------



## Jason bourne

Unfortunate congress spokespersone


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> I can feel some under current in most of the parts of Bihar. Turning this into wave is the real challenge.
> Ask your friends to double their efforts. BJP has a challenge and its a must win one.
> 
> BTW you are in a whatsapp group, right..?



Good job buddy.



Fireurimagination said:


> NDA will require TMC, AIADMK, YSRCP, TRS, JDU, BSP, BJD unless and until BJP itself bags 230-40+ seats



No, wait and watch, you'll be surprised.


----------



## Chola warrior

HariPrasad said:


> From shashikal who was giving Jaya a slow poison.


shasikala is still with Jaya
earlier Jaya removed her due to corruption against shasikala's family members..but she accepted into party again.


----------



## manlion

now all anti Tamils must be pissing what a deadly combo - Vaiko + Obama


----------



## halupridol

after this arnab- pappu fiasco...........they have no choice,,,,anybody but him


----------



## Spring Onion

duhastmish said:


> If you don't have a Dollor in your pocket you don't need to worry about your Ferrari getting stolen.
> Congress can offer president seat of United States too.




In a HUNG parliament everything is possible ))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## airpower183

manlion said:


> now all anti Tamils must be pissing what a deadly combo - Vaiko + Obama



No, we just laugh at your misfortune.


----------



## Jason bourne

Fire brigade on bike 1st in jamnagar(gujrat)
1400 cc
21.7 lack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BCCItheGreat

BJP is doing great job ...keep it up...


----------



## manlion

airpower183 said:


> No, we just laugh at your misfortune.



he who laughs last laughs best,


----------



## halupridol

Spring Onion said:


> In a HUNG parliament everything is possible ))))))))))))))))))))


have u watched pappus interview with arnab goswami???
highly recommend it....i doubt pakistan has any politician to beat this genius..


----------



## Spring Onion

halupridol said:


> have u watched pappus interview with arnab goswami???
> highly recommend it....i doubt pakistan has any politician to beat this genius..




nah was just informed it will be aired.

any video ?link 


BTW was he ok or just ruined ?


----------



## halupridol

Spring Onion said:


> nah was just informed it will be aired.
> 
> any video ?link
> 
> 
> BTW was he ok or just ruined ?


all i can say..it was hilarious.....i actually felt sorry for d guy....he is really very dumb
here is d link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

This needs to be looked at from 2 perspectives:

A. Politics
The MDMK has exactly 1 seat in the LS. 6 seats in the Assembly. What 'strength' will this bring to the table?

B. Ideology
The LTTE is dead. Faster we realise it, better for everybody. It was a mistake, which we are still bearing. Sri Lankan Tamils are not our problem. 

From both perspectives, I find it hard to believe what they were trying to achieve, except angering AIADMK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airpower183

manlion said:


> he who laughs last laughs best,



He who doesn't laugh at all, due to intense government shelling and aerial bombardment, doesn't laugh at all.


----------



## HariPrasad

Chola warrior said:


> shasikala is still with Jaya
> earlier Jaya removed her due to corruption against shasikala's family members..but she accepted into party again.




I was referring this.

*Jayalalithaa was allegedly given sedatives and chemical substances that had small quantities of poison by a nurse appointed by Sasikala*
*

Tehelka - India's Independent Weekly News Magazine*


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


>



Looks obvious. They could have atleast tried a bit to hide their desperation by tweeting at different times & with IDs not so in a pattern! 

btw... another thing quite so blatant here... YOUTH & WOMEN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Twitteratti's already abuzz and viral with Rahul's hapless interview  

Pappu's(Rahul Gandhi) tryst with "vociferous" Arnab Goswami--Twitteratti's Take

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

jbgt90 said:


> Surprising that the main media is carrying no such report.



It's just a report . Does not need to be the truth .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

बीजेपी को मिला दक्षिण में एक और सहारा:-

पहले कर्नाटका के पूर्व मुख्यमंत्री येदुरप्पा की वापसी के बाद अब भाजपा को तमिलनाडू में MDMK से ओपचारिक गठ्बन्धन का ऐलान ।। यानि भाजपा और उसके सहयोगी नेत्तृव वाले NDA को दक्षिण भारत में एक और सहारा मिला ।।

वही दूसरी और साउथ के सुपरस्टार जीविता और राजशेखर ने विधिवत बीजेपी ज्वाइन करी और वही केरल में भी खुशियों की सौगात सी.पी.एम. के 2000 से ज्यादा कार्यकर्ताओ ने कल बीजेपी ज्वाइन की ।।

।।नमो नमो।। via Samvaad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

*Breaking News*

Congress to Arrest Arnab Goswami for child Abuse( Rahul Gandhi being the child)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

is this mdmk alliance is good or bad ? sswami was not in favor of this alliance


----------



## nair

Did watch the interview of RaGa and the take out of the interview...... What ever may be the question the answer is We should change the system/poitics and how to empower women and youth...... It is like going to a doctor and he prescribing Paracetamol for every disease

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chola warrior

HariPrasad said:


> I was referring this.
> 
> *Jayalalithaa was allegedly given sedatives and chemical substances that had small quantities of poison by a nurse appointed by Sasikala
> 
> Tehelka - India's Independent Weekly News Magazine*



Then why Jaya accepted Sasikala back after all these so called coup planned by her?
Do you really think Jaya will leave free of people, who planned to poison her?
I feel the article was written by some DMK bluffer


----------



## JanjaWeed

Which political party in TN doesn't support LTTE?


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> Which political party in TN doesn't support LTTE?



Good question . Answer is none .

They have one or other form of sympathy with LTTE .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BCCItheGreat

kurup said:


> Good question . Answer is none .
> 
> They have one or other form of sympathy with LTTE .


TN politicians are idiots...
The LTTE fought for Tamils and even lost their lives...
Its time Tamil nadu seriouly lobbies for LTTE directly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> is this mdmk alliance is good or bad ? sswami was not in favor of this alliance



Swamy is an intellectual, but he cannot win us seats dere. Hence this alliance should be formed, each seat is impoprtant for BJP.


----------



## kurup

BCCItheGreat said:


> TN politicians are idiots...
> The LTTE fought for Tamils and even lost their lives...
> Its time Tamil nadu seriouly lobbies for LTTE directly...



It's a dead organisation . No reason to beat the dead horse .


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> Good question . Answer is none .
> 
> They have one or other form of sympathy with LTTE .


That's what I thought. It's just that Vaiko's support is open, & to be honest it's quite insignificant.. But established political parties in TN always supported LTTE clandestinely with lot more meaning & resource.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BCCItheGreat

kurup said:


> It's a dead organisation . No reason to beat the dead horse .


But there is always possibility to bring another horse...


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> That's what I thought. It's just that Vaiko's support is open, & to be honest it's quite insignificant.. But established political parties in TN always supported LTTE clandestinely with lot more meaning & resource.



Just google each TN political leader with Prabhakaran . You will get plenty of pictures starting from MGR .



BCCItheGreat said:


> But there is always possibility to bring another horse...



The issue is dead and India is no more interested .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BCCItheGreat

kurup said:


> The issue is dead and India is no more interested .


Was sri lanka acknowledging the fact that they eliminated LTTE because of india? NO
On top of that they are accusing us on many fronts. They started going to china...What not..
Atleast thats how sri lankans in PDF behave...


----------



## airpower183

kurup said:


> Just google each TN political leader with Prabhakaran . You will get plenty of pictures starting from MGR .
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is dead and India is no more interested .


 I Googled his name, if i post what i found, i will be banned.


----------



## HariPrasad

Chola warrior said:


> Then why Jaya accepted Sasikala back after all these so called coup planned by her?
> Do you really think Jaya will leave free of people, who planned to poison her?
> I feel the article was written by some DMK bluffer




She was put in house arrest is a fact. I do not know much about Tamil Politics.


----------



## kurup

BCCItheGreat said:


> Was sri lanka acknowledging the fact that they eliminated LTTE because of india? NO
> On top of that they are accusing us on many fronts. They started going to china...What not..
> Atleast thats how sri lankans in PDF behave...



There was a report of Rajapakshe acknowledging that but I cannot find that now .



airpower183 said:


> I Googled his name, if i post what i found, i will be banned.



And what exact keyword were you googling .


----------



## BCCItheGreat

kurup said:


> There was a report of Rajapakshe acknowledging that but I cannot find that now .


Its not that who is correct here...But the way srilankans are behaving after eliminating LTTE is so arrogant and frustrating...
Respect cannot be requested...it should be earned...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Good.. Now bring DMDK and PMK into fold and grab some seats. Some dreams must be broken. AIADMK demands a rude awakening.
> 
> BTW Can BJP gain by talking to Alagiri secretly. He seems to have some influence in Madurai region..? He might as well be used to break DMK at later stage..
> 
> Am not sure how much truth is there in this report..
> 
> *Modi is the favourite in the Tamil rural heartland too*



I don't think it's true.


----------



## kurup

BCCItheGreat said:


> Its not that who is correct here...But the way srilankans are behaving after eliminating LTTE is so arrogant and frustrating...
> Respect cannot be requested...it should be earned...



They have come out of a bloody civil war . Let them figure out which direction they need to move .

As for the Respect part , you can solely blame it on the weak Indian leadership .


----------



## Star Wars

BJP will get 300+ seats after Rahul's interview

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> BJP will get 300+ seats after Rahul's interview



Few more interviews by Pappu like this... BJP might as well put off that 400cr media & advertisement campaign they are planning. Pappu is doing their job for free!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

BY one of my FB friend ,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

*Rahul Gandhi interacts with Kedarnath flood victims at Youth Congress headquarters in New Delhi on 26 JAN, 2014*

*next pm



*

*Discover the vision that will propel India to even greater heights through inclusive economic and social initiatives targeted at all Indians regardless of where they live, how much they earn or what their faith is. *





*I See Tremendous Energy in the Youth of the Country: Rahul Gandhi

"I have a clear aim in my mind and the aim is that I do not like what
I see in Indian politics, it is something that is inside my heart...the thing that I see is that the system in this country needs to change, I don't see anything else and I am blind to everything else," Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi said during his interview to an English news channel. 

"I am here basically for one thing, I see tremendous energy in this country, I see more energy in this country than any other country, I see billions of youngsters and I see this energy is trapped..." he said.*


----------



## Android

PMK likely to be BJP’s second ally in Tamil Nadu - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Now if Vijaykanth's party joins this alliance then NDA alongside DMK will completely spoil the party for AIADMK spilling water over Jayalalita's Prime Ministerial Ambitions. She's gonna regret not joining NDA earlier. Wish BJP could have done something similar to Mamata in WB.


----------



## Skyline

LTTE is dead in Sri Lanka but there are some fans inside and outside of the country but more recently I have seen some pro LTTE movement in Tamilnadu, India. What I feel is separate Tamil country movement is shifting from Sri Lanka to India.


----------



## kurup

Skyline said:


> LTTE is dead in Sri Lanka but there are some fans inside and outside of the country but more recently I have seen some pro LTTE movement in Tamilnadu, India. What I feel is separate Tamil country movement is shifting from Sri Lanka to India.



You are feeling wrong then .

Even if there are any pro-LTTE movement ,they all are for separate Tamil Eelam in Lanka .


----------



## bornmoron

Rahul Gandu with Sport Shoes & plastic Tub,,,& the Female LEADING him,,,no shoes & Metal Tub full of rocks..,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chola warrior

fsayed said:


> *Rahul Gandhi interacts with Kedarnath flood victims at Youth Congress headquarters in New Delhi on 26 JAN, 2014*



Same Congress waited 2 days for Rahul to get back from Europe tour on eve of his birthday. Why one must wait for their leader to arrive to start relief campaign?

DRAMA..An acting career would have been more opt for Rahul than a political career.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Honestly, if in case Modi is not able to become PM, Sushma Swaraj ,JJ is a better candidate than Maya, Mamata, Sharad pawar etc. A strong decision maker, who will destroy negative dissent 
Moreover more than her words, she will held India strong, unlike Maya who appeases Dalit votes and mamata , Bengali votes.



HariPrasad said:


> From shashikal who was giving Jaya a slow poison.


This is news. 
Oh u meant Sasikala? Lol They are again living in same house again. It was Sasikala husband who created problems.



HariPrasad said:


> I was referring this.
> 
> *Jayalalithaa was allegedly given sedatives and chemical substances that had small quantities of poison by a nurse appointed by Sasikala
> 
> Tehelka - India's Independent Weekly News Magazine*



Question is how modi saved her? This is all rubbish. We in TN know of her power. Any dissent against her, and they get dissappeared. If sedatives, poison means , murder only


----------



## Skyline

kurup said:


> You are feeling wrong then .
> 
> Even if there are any pro-LTTE movement ,they all are for separate Tamil Eelam in Lanka .



SL does not have separate Tamil country movement now. 
but in Tamilnadu they are very active such a thing. Even in this forum there are some Tamil members who openly support for separate Tamil country in India.


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I don't think it's true.



Yeah.. May be the writer met mostly with Modi supporters. 

More than 30 seats from TN are coming to NDA anyhow. I am staisfied with the way things are turning in TN.


----------



## kurup

Skyline said:


> SL does not have separate Tamil country movement now.
> but in Tamilnadu they are very active such a thing. Even in this forum there are some Tamil members who openly support for separate Tamil country in India.



Sorry I have no idea about any such movement .

How many Indian members ?? 1 or 2 .

A few Tamil PDF members will now determine what the millions of Indian Tamils think .....


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Bhai Zakir said:


> So you are not for national interest but BJP's personal interest.
> 
> Even when Vaiko wants to break away form the Indian federation you are with him just because now BJP want some votes.



Vaiko is a guy who can be controlled inside TN, he is just defiant on the SL tamil issue. I actually thought after reading the title, BJP made friendship with a ex-terrorist. 
Lol, they are legally a party in India , much like MIM and Shiv Sena, MNS. 
however BJP should re-think on PMK. Tamils hate PMK due to the caste based politics and violence.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> You IGNORANT clown. You don't even know THIS about TN politics??



Do you know what Karuna said in the 1960's?


----------



## Skyline

kurup said:


> Sorry I have no idea about any such movement .
> 
> How many Indian members ?? 1 or 2 .
> 
> A few Tamil PDF members will now determine what the millions of Indian Tamils think .....



If i'm correct, Tamilnadu means "Tamil country", may be that's why they are Anti-Hindi...


----------



## Jason bourne

ChaiPeCharcha program in Hyderabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BCCItheGreat

kurup said:


> Sorry I have no idea about any such movement .
> 
> How many Indian members ?? 1 or 2 .
> 
> A few Tamil PDF members will now determine what the millions of Indian Tamils think .....


I already told you bro...
They make no sense and think themselves as Martians



Skyline said:


> If i'm correct, Tamilnadu means "Tamil country", may be that's why they are Anti-Hindi...


They might be anti-hindi but not anti national which you are already aware...


----------



## kurup

Skyline said:


> If i'm correct, Tamilnadu means "Tamil country", may be that's why they are Anti-Hindi...



Your post does not make any sense .

Most of the states have their name as Pradesh , Nadu , khand all having somewhat similar meaning .



Rajaraja Chola said:


> Do you know what Karuna said in the 1960's?



Can you brief what Karuna did ??


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

@Indian Tiger and @Guynextdoor2 had a laugh with both of yu reading Tamils.  
Readings ur comments I am glad others cannot understand it.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Vaiko is a guy who can be controlled inside TN, he is just defiant on the SL tamil issue. I actually thought after reading the title, BJP made friendship with a ex-terrorist.
> Lol, they are legally a party in India , much like MIM and Shiv Sena, MNS.
> however BJP should re-think on PMK. Tamils hate PMK due to the caste based politics and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what Karuna said in the 1960's?



Besides Vaiko was always a nut case- unpredictable. One day he'll just set off on a launch to Sri Lanka and create an issue there. I can't understand the logic- he is a light weight anyway.



Rajaraja Chola said:


> @Indian Tiger and @Guynextdoor2 had a laugh with both of yu reading Tamils.
> Readings ur comments I am glad others cannot understand it.



It's called pilte and cultured talk


----------



## kurup

BCCItheGreat said:


> I already told you bro...
> They make no sense and think themselves as Martians



Most of them are like headless chicken wandering here and there searching for threads about TN to spew out their hatred .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

kurup said:


> Your post does not make any sense .
> 
> Most of the states have their name as Pradesh , Nadu , khand all having somewhat similar meaning .
> 
> 
> 
> Can you brief what Karuna did ??



He demanded a separate nation with whole of South India. After China war, he was sub-dued, as Nationalism became high in TN after India's defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skyline

BCCItheGreat said:


> I already told you bro...
> They make no sense and think themselves as Martians
> 
> 
> They might be anti-hindi but not anti national which you are already aware...



If they are anti-national then it's fine.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Yeah.. May be the writer met mostly with Modi supporters.
> 
> More than 30 seats from TN are coming to NDA anyhow. I am staisfied with the way things are turning in TN.



*HOW? *No one's gonna vote modi there- it's gonna be AIADMK/ DMK. But yes, ADMK might do well in 2014. DMK is on self destruct mode now.


----------



## kurup

Skyline said:


> If they are anti-national then it's fine.



Unfortunately for you ,it ain't the case now .....


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Skyline said:


> If they are anti-national then it's fine.


Hey u smoking...


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Besides Vaiko was always a nut case- unpredictable. One day he'll just set off on a launch to Sri Lanka and create an issue there. I can't understand the logic- he is a light weight anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called pilte and cultured talk



I still say. Vaiko is a guy who can be controlled. Remember after all the protest here, he set up various memorials for LTTE leaders, only to have them demolished by Amma. There is no popular movement behind him. 
However PMK is a different case. he will create a separate states for separate castes.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

fsayed said:


>



LOL. Here is something I have in common with Rahul Gandhi. 

I too have seen my Grandmother die and my father die.  God bless their soul. I think most people in this world has experienced death in their family. 

Thankfully nobody in my family has till date gone to jail  

But unlike him I do have one fear, I am really scared of pappu becoming PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Rajaraja Chola said:


> He demanded a separate nation with whole of South India. After China war, he was sub-dued, as Nationalism became high in TN after India's defeat.



You mean he demanded including Kerala , K'taka and AP .... 

What made him think that others will like to join ??


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

kurup said:


> You mean he demanded including Kerala , K'taka and AP ....
> 
> What made him think that others will like to join ??



At that time it was Madras Presidency including all the states mentioned by you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Rajaraja Chola said:


> @Indian Tiger and @Guynextdoor2 had a laugh with both of yu reading Tamils.
> Readings ur comments I am glad others cannot understand it.



I understood majority of what they said ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyline

kurup said:


> Your post does not make any sense .
> 
> Most of the states have their name as Pradesh , Nadu , khand all having somewhat similar meaning .



so you agree that you guys are living in blocks?


----------



## BCCItheGreat

kurup said:


> You mean he demanded including Kerala , K'taka and AP ....
> 
> What made him think that others will like to join ??


The way congress is messing with the sentiments of AP now...
Its not a surprize for anyone that they might ask for seperate country ..lol


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Skyline said:


> If i'm correct, Tamilnadu means "Tamil country", may be that's why they are Anti-Hindi...



On every discussion on Tamils a pot-smoking SL troll will creep in with the idea that he can somehow create 'enmity' between Tamils and the rest of India. Guess what troll- you're lucky that the Chennai police didn't decide to Invade your country, You would not have survived that. All that you have seen are small timers like LTTE.



Rajaraja Chola said:


> Vaiko is a guy who can be controlled inside TN, he is just defiant on the SL tamil issue. I actually thought after reading the title, BJP made friendship with a ex-terrorist.
> Lol, they are legally a party in India , much like MIM and Shiv Sena, MNS.
> however BJP should re-think on PMK. Tamils hate PMK due to the caste based politics and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what Karuna said in the 1960's?



I have already mentioned karuna in my posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Skyline said:


> so you agree that you guys are living in blocks?


Agreed...Unity in diversity..
Whats wrong in it?
We are not a country that has only 2 crore population and massacres its people...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyline

[


BCCItheGreat said:


> Agreed...Unity in diversity..
> Whats wrong in it?
> We are not a country that has only 2 crore population and massacres its people...



Indians won't understand this. shall I explain it?

---

when some one from a country who trained terror groups against another country mention such thing is funny!


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Skyline said:


> [
> 
> 
> Indians won't understand this. shall I explain it?
> 
> ---
> 
> when some one from a country who trained terror groups against another country mention such thing is funny!


LOL...hats off too your ignorance and innocence...
So you guys really believe that Sri Lanka defeated LTTE against indias will?

Please continue to stay in the same cave and one day we will surely liberate you my friend


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Skyline said:


> so you agree that you guys are living in blocks?



No we live in Divisions- Maratha Light Infantry, Rajputana, Gorkha etc. ANd when IA invades you with all those divisions, you'll have learnt more sense than try to express your opinions about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 14576
> 
> 
> ChaiPeCharcha program in Hyderabad.



Congy's must be headbanging themselves for the chaiwala comment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skyline

BCCItheGreat said:


> LOL...hats off too your ignorance and innocence...
> So you guys really believe that Sri Lanka defeated LTTE against indias will?
> 
> Please continue to stay in the same cave and one day we will surely liberate you my friend



lol I was here few years on this forum, I have seen plenty of funny Indians here.

Try to liberate your citizens of your country first! There are millions of people who really need your help, some says even than the Africa......... 



Guynextdoor2 said:


> No we live in Divisions- Maratha Light Infantry, Rajputana, Gorkha etc. ANd when IA invades you with all those divisions, you'll have learnt more sense than try to express your opinions about us.



hikkzz!


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Skyline said:


> lol I was here few years on this forum, I have seen plenty of funny Indians here.
> 
> Try to liberate your citizens of your country first! There are millions of people who really need your help, some says even than the Africa.........


oh...you rich Martian....Try to stay in limits...
Do not post aggressive comments on indians and try to prove that you are just another silly lankan...
Just dont poke indians...You guys are not even worth to mention...
Our Tamil nadu has more GDP than entire Sri lankan...


----------



## Skyline

BCCItheGreat said:


> oh...you rich Martian....Try to stay in limits...
> Do not post aggressive comments on indians and try to prove that you are just another silly lankan...
> Just dont poke indians...You guys are not even worth to mention...
> Our Tamil nadu has more GDP than entire Sri lankan...



Truth hurts for some Indians. LOL

so??


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Skyline said:


> Truth hurts for some Indians. LOL


I am sure it must have hurted you poor sri lankan...
We have many states that have more per capita than sri lanka...
Never behave like you are some rich kid and try to deviate the thread by bringing foolish topics like poor indians...

You might be here from long time but your posts very ignorant and foolish...
Now go back to some china/pakistan threads and boast about being friends lol...


----------



## Skyline

BCCItheGreat said:


> I am sure it must have hurted you poor sri lankan...
> We have many states that have more per capita than sri lanka...
> Never behave like you are some rich kid and try to deviate the thread by bringing foolish topics like poor indians...
> 
> You might be here from long time but your posts very ignorant and foolish...
> Now go back to some china/pakistan threads and boast about being friends lol...



LOL 

simple google search will help you to find which country has million of poor citizens...


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Skyline said:


> simple google search will help you to find which country has million of poor citizens...


Whats wrong with u man...what are you trying to prove...lol...What a little bitch you are...
Another simple search will tell you how many billionaires we have...
And we have more millionaires that the whole country of sri lanka...


----------



## airpower183

BCCItheGreat said:


> We have many states that have more per capita than sri lanka...


List of Indian States and Union territories by GDP per capita.
1 Delhi 135814
29 Chandigarh 128634
30 Puducherry 98719
7 Haryana 92327
14 Arunachal Pradesh 83471
22 Sikkim 81159
23 Tamil Nadu 72993
11 Kerala 69360
26 Uttarakhand 68292
20 Punjab 67473
3 Gujarat 60458
10 Karnataka 59763
8 Himachal Pradesh 58493
*India (total)* 54835
16 Meghalaya 48383
13 Chhattisgarh 44097
21 Rajasthan 39967
24 Tripura 38493
19 Odisha 36923
9 Jammu & Kashmir 33056
15 Manipur 29684
25 Uttar Pradesh 26051
4 Bihar 20069
2 Maharashtra N/A
5 Goa N/A
6 Andhra Pradesh N/A
12 Madhya Pradesh N/A
17 Mizoram N/A
18 Nagaland N/A
27 West Bengal N/A
28 Andaman and Nicobar Islands N/A

Dehli is not a state even then; 
*135814 INR = $2168 USD*


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Skyline said:


> LOL
> 
> simple google search will help you to find which country has million of poor citizens...



Looks like our governor generals aren't putting you in your place


----------



## airpower183

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Looks like our governor generals aren't putting you in your place



Looks like our president shoved the 'Sri lankan Solution' down india's throat.


----------



## BCCItheGreat

@airpower183 you win bro...But remember, sri lanka is just adjacent to india and we can always create problems if we intend to...
If you dont want to acknowledge that you eliminated LTTE only because of India government, then you are innocent...
And by the way Sri lanaka is also a poor country...


----------



## Skyline

BCCItheGreat said:


> Whats wrong with u man...what are you trying to prove...lol...What a little bitch you are...
> Another simple search will tell you how many billionaires we have...
> And we have more millionaires that the whole country of sri lanka...



Does it change the fact, India is having millions of poor people than the Africa ?? LOL


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Sri Lankans are successfull in diverting the topic in making into India, poor people economy etc. goosh..!!


----------



## godofwar

Skyline said:


> Does it change the fact, India is having millions of poor people than the Africa ?? LOL


You think poverty is funny?
Pathetic troll!


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Skyline said:


> Does it change the fact, India is having millions of poor people than the Africa ?? LOL


Lol..whats so wrong with that bro...
Stop being paranoid about india...
You may not like tamilians...Keep your hatred only upto tamil nadu...Dont try to be smart...


----------



## Skyline

BCCItheGreat said:


> Lol..whats so wrong with that bro...
> Stop being paranoid about india...
> You may not like tamilians...Keep your hatred only upto tamil nadu...Dont try to be smart...



I didn't start this, who want to liberate people in cave? so I've just mentioned some simple facts!

I don't hate Tamils or Tamilnadu though some of their acts are funny. But I hate Tamil language, it's a my personal thing...it's not important in here.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

airpower183 said:


> Looks like our president shoved the 'Sri lankan Solution' down india's throat.



No president or the group of schoolboys you call 'army' have the guts to shove anything down our throat. Hell most of your army men don't even deserve their ranks- do you know what a 'general' actually means?


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Skyline said:


> I didn't start this, who want to liberate people in cave? so I've just mentioned some simple facts!
> 
> I don't hate Tamils or Tamilnadu though some of their acts are funny. But I hate Tamil language, it's a my personal thing...it's not important in here.



It was you who started this with the following Troll bait you fool...
"when some one from a country who trained terror groups against another country mention such thing is funny! "


----------



## Skyline

BCCItheGreat said:


> It was you who started this with the following Troll bait you fool...
> "when some one from a country who trained terror groups against another country mention such thing is funny! "



it was reply to your comment..!


----------



## Mike_Brando

Indian Tiger said:


> Still I say what you said is a lie... Vaiko never demanded separation of Tamil Nadu from India, I'll gladly defend that....
> 
> As per your theory, BJP made alliance with MDMK secessionists..Lets see how many seats your UPA led congress(which always thinks good for the country) & BJP led NDA(anti-national as per congress) gets in TN, after 2014 elections...


mate,what is the current political situation in T.N.?i mean will Mrs.Jayalalitha join the NDA after election?


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Skyline said:


> it was reply to your comment..!


And my comment is about India and tamilians...
WTH you got involved with harsh comments you sneaky MF...


----------



## Skyline

BCCItheGreat said:


> And my comment is about India and tamilians...
> WTH you got involved with harsh comments you sneaky MF...



mind your language! Don't try to show your level on the first day on this forum.


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Skyline said:


> mind your language! Don't try to show your level on the first day on this forum.


Really...
It was you who started to derail the thread and now you try to teach me about language?
Dont you think you are being silly?
Just go away from this thread ...lol...


----------



## lightoftruth

look what holier than thou AAP doing.


----------



## SpArK

Ah ...vaiko has moved from UPA camp back to NDA.... 

Why carry this useless garbage pile??? ...BaD move.... even politically.


----------



## Jason bourne

Khujliwal fkuckedd ..


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Jason bourne said:


> Khujliwal fkuckedd ..



What happened ??


----------



## Jason bourne

Hahaha namo namo 

aam admi party ki maa india tv me chu** rahi he or 

Congress ki ma Timesnow me chu** rahi he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Another Patel leader in Gujarat dumps Congress to join Narendra Modis BJP



Jason bourne said:


> Hahaha namo namo
> 
> aam admi party ki maa india tv me chu** rahi he or
> 
> Congress ki ma Timesnow me chu** rahi he




Suna hai RG ka phir se interview hoga NDTV pe for damage control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

A Communal SUV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Android said:


> A Communal SUV



In Bombay but no Maratha used ?? Only Hindi and english.Is English too a communal language like Hindi ??


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> Suna hai RG ka phir se interview hoga NDTV pe for damage control.



Ah... queen B must be taking it with kid gloves!


----------



## Jason bourne

If Muslims are divided Modi will form next government: UP Minister Azam Khan

Lucknow: Asking the Muslim community to remain united to prevent Narendra Modi from becoming Prime Minister, Uttar Pradesh Minister Mohd Azam Khan today said a big conspiracy was going on to divide Muslims.



"There is a big conspiracy going on to divide Muslims... If you are divided, Narendra Modi will form the next government (at the Centre). We all have to remain united," Khan said while addressing a conference of madarsa managers and principals here.



He alleged that whenever SP formed government in the state, some "strong forces" hatched conspiracy to create disturbance with an aim to defame Samajwadi Party.



Attacking the media, Khan alleged that it always wants to keep the wounds of Muzaffarnagar riot fresh without allowing them to heal. Calling Modi a "murderer", he said such a person could never become Prime Minister.







Citing Rajinder Sachar Committee recommendations, Khan said it had advocated reservation for Muslims stating that they need it more than Dalits.



"The Centre should bring a Bill in this regard (Muslim reservation) and intentions of everyone will be cleared... We will see who protests against it. There is still time left and Congress should bring the Bill," he said.



On the SP government's attempt to withdraw terror cases against some Muslims, he said, "We wanted to withdraw cases against innocent Muslims lodged in jails... But media made such an atmosphere that government had to backtrack."


----------



## VeeraBahadur

^^^ And this is not communal ??

If one were to ask Hindus to unite to bail out innocent hidus from jails then suddenly it would be deemed as communal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi fan from Bihar reaches Gujarat capital on bicycle to meet him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jason bourne said:


> Hahaha namo namo
> 
> aam admi party ki maa india tv me chu** rahi he or
> 
> Congress ki ma Timesnow me chu** rahi he




BJP ki maa Indian public chu** rahi he.

Modi exposed: Jaisa Guru waisa chela


----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP ki maa Indian public chu** rahi he.
> 
> Modi exposed: Jaisa Guru waisa chela




Diggy raja ka guru bi mast hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

@Bhai Zakir @Jason bourne - Can the debate remain civic? Please stop using foul language. You are not helping any cause by using one abuse or the other.

Btw, these Baba's had lots of followers all over India. Baba's actions can not be used to defame one and all..


----------



## Jason bourne

-Bot- said:


>



Kya exposed kiya ?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Mitro Bhaiyo,ye suar mujh se accha hai.
Mitro Bhaiyo ye mera bade bhai ki tarah hai.







*Feku's lies nailed*


----------



## jbond197

Such stupid propagandist posts by congressi's can never stop Modi.. Better they get back to concentrating on supporting Kejriwal. Rahul Baba has no potential at all but if all congress's convert themselves to AAP members they may have a far far chance of winning a few seats..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> *HOW? No one's gonna vote modi there*- it's gonna be AIADMK/ DMK. But yes, ADMK might do well in 2014. DMK is on self destruct mode now.



This might be an overstatement. I myself have been thrice to Chennai and Madurai in last one month. They may not win any seat, but they will certainly spoil chances of a particular party.

Thats why I said NDA not BJP. Even if AIADMK gets 30 which they seem to be getting now with the family drama unfolding in DMK, they will come to NDA anyhow. BTW how do you think this Alagiri will affect DMK's chances in TN..? Karunanaidhi seems to have shunned him and totally taken Stalin's die. Tamilnadu seems to be heading towards West Bengal. No credible opposition to government. Not good for democracy.. WHat do you say..?


----------



## jha

*Congress jittery as two rebels file papers*

*Another Patel leader in Gujarat dumps Congress to join Narendra Modi's BJP*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Now it's Keral's turn to get Modified.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

how many yesterday saw Rahul getting humiliated by arnab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> This might be an overstatement. I myself have been thrice to Chennai and Madurai in last one month. They may not win any seat, but they will certainly spoil chances of a particular party.
> 
> Thats why I said NDA not BJP. Even if AIADMK gets 30 which they seem to be getting now with the family drama unfolding in DMK, they will come to NDA anyhow. BTW how do you think this Alagiri will affect DMK's chances in TN..? Karunanaidhi seems to have shunned him and totally taken Stalin's die. Tamilnadu seems to be heading towards West Bengal. No credible opposition to government. Not good for democracy.. WHat do you say..?



Well no real impact I guess. It's been known for a long time that the father likes Stalin and has been maneuvering him for top job (I've heard stalin is the degenerate one by the way). So the natural power base for Alagiri was limited in comparison to Stalin. This will be seen as the last tantrum by Alagiri- only officially confirming what has been known for so long- that stalin will 'inherit'. But there is a deeper trend here. People of TN have generally been smart- they keep switching the parties one after the other. But this time there is a real wave against DMK. I think Karuna has missed a changing voter-scape there. JJ, who was once famous for her corruption has not invited similar news this time around. I think DMK will erode, stalin will find it difficult to turn it around and AIADMK will remain strong for some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Well no real impact I guess. It's been known for a long time that the father likes Stalin and has been maneuvering him for top job (I've heard stalin is the degenerate one by the way). So the natural power base for Alagiri was limited in comparison to Stalin. This will be seen as the last tantrum by Alagiri- only officially confirming what has been known for so long- that stalin will 'inherit'. But there is a deeper trend here. People of TN have generally been smart- they keep switching the parties one after the other. But this time there is a real wave against DMK. I think Karuna has missed a changing voter-scape there. JJ, who was once famous for her corruption has not invited similar news this time around. I think DMK will erode, stalin will find it difficult to turn it around and AIADMK will remain strong for some time.



Hmmm.... Will be very unfortunate for Tamilnadu if DMK does not get its act together. Alagiri has some support in Madurai region. He might not be able to come back to Power on his own, but can very well make sure that Stalin does not. Karuna is so old that he would say whatever Stalin would ask him to.

BTW who is No.2 in AIADMK..?


----------



## HariPrasad

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Question is how modi saved her? This is all rubbish. We in TN know of her power. Any dissent against her, and they get dissappeared. If sedatives, poison means , murder only




It is explicitely stated in article. Modi informed Jaya about what is going on behind the screen.


----------



## Indischer

@KEMPE GOWDA Gowdre, enidu? Sinhala noo kaltideera? what is 'bohoma istuti'?


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> @KEMPE GOWDA Gowdre, enidu? Sinhala noo kaltideera? what is 'bohoma istuti'?



did you realise He was a Mallu


----------



## Marxist

This MDMK was with congress in 2004 election (Indian general election in Tamil Nadu, 2004 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) ...


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> did you realise He was a Mallu


He has a Kannada Name for his PDF handle, knows Kannada and has Kodava heritage.


----------



## Star Wars

Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP ki maa Indian public chu** rahi he.
> 
> Modi exposed: Jaisa Guru waisa chela




He was found innocent of all crimes which were blamed on him and investigation found the video was concocted.... He is roaming free now..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> He has a Kannada Name for his PDF handle, knows Kannada and has Kodava heritage.



Dafuq.

He spoke malayalam to @kurup

@KEMPE GOWDA explain this shizz please .


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> Dafuq.
> 
> He spoke malayalam to @kurup
> 
> @KEMPE GOWDA explain this shizz please .



And he's notoriously shy to talk with me for some reason.


----------



## kurup

Rajaraja Chola said:


> At that time it was Madras Presidency including all the states mentioned by you.



That may be the case .... I am very weak in history .



Skyline said:


> so you agree that you guys are living in blocks?



Again your post does not make any sense .

How in the hell is name of a state related to living in blocks .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> And he's notoriously shy to talk with me for some reason.



well he hardly talk with anyone at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> Dafuq.
> 
> He spoke malayalam to @kurup
> 
> @KEMPE GOWDA explain this shizz please .



Yep , I have seen him writing in Malayalam ,Tamil , Kannada and Sinhala ....and I was like WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> Yep , I have seen him writing in Malayalam ,Tamil , Kannada and Sinhala ....and I was like WTF



I saw his post long ago saying malayalam was his mother tongue.

I was like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

It is almost confirmed that Alphonse Kannanthaanam will contest LS polls from Pathanamthitta .

@Nair saab , @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

kurup said:


> It is almost confirmed that Alphonse Kannanthaanam will contest LS polls from Pathanamthitta .
> 
> @Nair saab , @Star Wars



Good news ....


----------



## Skyline

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> so you hate tamil language???are you ashamed of your recent tamil origin???
> what do you call 'mother' in Sinhala???
> amma???
> don't you know that it is of tamil/Dravidian origin???so you hate tamil but calling your mother with a pure tamil name.ha ha..
> how is your great grandmother 'latchumi thuraichingam' a.k.a darshni wickramasinga??please convey my wishes to her,
> bohoma istuti,recently sinhalized tamil sakkiliya



haha I hate Tamil language coz it's a too noisy language for ears, I already mentioned that it's my personal thing!

do you think all the similar sounding stuff come from Tamil? In sinhala we have many names for mother not only the amma, "mava". "mathava". etc

btw, why so painful about Tamils? lol


----------



## Jason bourne

2 *Modi’s Vijay Shankhnad Rally in Meerut*


5
*Modi’s Rally in Kolkata*


8
*8th Feb Modi in Imphal
Guwahati Rally of Modi*
9
*Modi to address first rally in Chennai on February 9
Kochi 

Dalit Organization event to be graced by Modi

Modi to Address Rally in Thiruvananthapuram Feb 9*

11
*Modi to visit Odisha on Feb 11*


14
*Modi at NASSCOM India Leadership Forum (NILF) 2014 (to be confirmed)*

16
*Modi in Sujanpur on 16th Feb*



23
*Fateh Rally of Modi in Jagroan*



27
*Modi to inaugurate All India Traders Convention*


----------



## Nair saab

kurup said:


> It is almost confirmed that Alphonse Kannanthaanam will contest LS polls from Pathanamthitta .
> 
> @Nair saab , @Star Wars


ohhh god my District ... But I wanted him to contest from Christian hub of Kottayam ...

And where is O.Rajagopal contesting from ... Thiruvananthapuram ???


----------



## kurup

Nair saab said:


> ohhh god my District ... But I wanted him to contest from Christian hub of Kottayam ...
> 
> And where is O.Rajagopal contesting from ... Thiruvananthapuram ???



That's my district too .... 

About Rajagopal ,I don't think the decision has been made . Not even sure if he will contest this time.



Marxist said:


> Good news ....



He may get the support of Christian sabhas in PTA .Along with the BJP votes he may have some chance .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyline

Indischer said:


> Gowdre, enidu? Sinhala noo kaltideera? *what is 'bohoma istuti'?*



Bohoma istuti means "Thank you very much" in Sinhala.

Tamil sakkiliya is offensive word to address Indian Tamils/Dravidians. But most common offensive word to address Tamils in Sinhala is "Demala", "Demalu" , "Para Demala" etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Skyline said:


> Bohoma istuti means "Thank you very much" in Sinhala.
> 
> Tamil sakkiliya is offensive word to address Indian Tamils/Dravidians. But most common offensive word to address Tamils in Sinhala is "Demala", "Demalu" , "Pra Demala" etc



Thanks for the info dude. What does a Demala or Pra Demala mean?


----------



## Skyline

Indischer said:


> Thanks for the info dude. What does a Demala or Pra Demala mean?



It means Tamil, Pure Tamil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Skyline said:


> Bohoma istuti means "Thank you very much" in Sinhala.
> 
> Tamil sakkiliya is offensive word to address Indian Tamils/Dravidians. But most common offensive word to address Tamils in Sinhala is "*Demala", "Demalu" , "Para Demala" et*c


----------



## Indischer

Skyline said:


> It means Tamil, Pure Tamil.



Oh! From Dramizha! I forgot for a while that Sinhala still uses a lot of Sanskrit/Prakrit vocabulary.


----------



## Jason bourne

Unidentified person creates ruckus after PM's speech in Vigyan Bhavan, says no scheme for minorities has been implemented in his area


----------



## Indian Tiger

Mike_Brando said:


> mate,what is the current political situation in T.N.?i mean will Mrs.Jayalalitha join the NDA after election?



Jaya will not join hands with NDA for 2014 elections, her party is expected to get up to 20+ seats. After elections she may support Modi under some conditions.


----------



## Chronos

Skyline said:


> It means Tamil, Pure Tamil.



screw the haters.

Sri Lanka is still the best South Asian country, despite your flaws.

I want to visit your beautiful country some day


----------



## Marxist

kurup said:


> That's my district too ....
> 
> About Rajagopal ,I don't think the decision has been made . Not even sure if he will contest this time.
> 
> 
> 
> He may get the support of Christian sabhas in PTA .Along with the BJP votes he may have some chance .



I think the decision is taken on that Rajagopal in TVM ,Surendran in Ksrgod,kannathanam in pthanamtitta,shoba surendran in thrissur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skyline

Indischer said:


> Oh! From Dramizha! I forgot for a while that Sinhala still uses a lot of Sanskrit/Prakrit vocabulary.



Meaning changes depending on the pronunciation. If someone ask "Oya demala da?" it's not offensive, it just ask "are you Tamil".
we use "para" to mention "foreign". "Para deshakkarayo" means people who are aliens to our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@kurup @Nair saab 

how do you guys rate Kannanthanam's chances


----------



## heisenberg

Bhai Zakir said:


> n


bhai zakir kyon apni ratings kam kara rahe ho..leave this thread ..it is good for all..and i am sure after 5 years you will repent on your posts as bjp government will clear all your misconceptions and fears as it did from 1998-2004


----------



## Indischer

Skyline said:


> Meaning changes depending on the pronunciation. If someone ask "Oya demala da?" it's not offensive, it just ask "are you Tamil".
> we use "para" to mention "foreign". "Para deshakkarayo" means people who are aliens to our country.



So, only when you address a Tamil guy as Para Demala, it is perceived as an insult?


----------



## Skyline

Ravi Nair said:


> screw the haters.
> 
> Sri Lanka is still the best South Asian country, despite your flaws.
> 
> I want to visit your beautiful country some day



Thanks. 

some of Indian members talk about Sri Lanka without knowing anything about our country. Main two things they get mixed up "Indian subcontinent" and "South Asian region". India may be leading in the Indian subcontinent but when it comes to south asian region there are two island nations who perform well.



Indischer said:


> So, only when you address a Tamil guy as Para Demala, it is perceived as an insult?



yep. it is some what feeling like "sala k-u-t-t-a" in Hindi. xD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Skyline said:


> Thanks.
> 
> some of Indian members talk about Sri Lanka without knowing anything about our country. Main two things they get mixed up "Indian subcontinent" and "South Asian region". India may be leading in the Indian subcontinent but when it comes to south asian region there are two island nations who performs well.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. it is some what feeling like "sala k-u-t-t-a" in Hindi. xD



One of Kerala's well know rationalist, Abraham T Kovoor took refuge in Sri Lanka to seek asylum for his sanity from the superstitious lot in my country 

Despite a very brutal civil war, you guys are ranked as a middle income country in terms of human development indicators and income.

Still some way to go but on the right track

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> @kurup @Nair saab
> 
> how do you guys rate Kannanthanam's chances



Realistically low (_ I will be voting for him_ )

But Christians form almost 40% of the constituency and he already have had a meeting with church authority and BJP has some good strength in the dist .

Support of church and BJP vote bank can play in his favour .


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> Realistically low (_ I will be voting for him_ )
> 
> But Christians form almost 40% of the constituency and he already have had a meeting with church authority and BJP has some good strength in the dist .
> 
> Support of church and BJP vote bank can play in his favour .



Which Kootharas are his opponents?


----------



## Marxist

Ravi Nair said:


> Which Kootharas are his opponents?



from LDF CS Sujatha or Raju abraham ...UDF sitting MP Anto Antony or some new face


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> Which Kootharas are his opponents?



Opponents has not been decided yet .

Last time it was Anto Antony from Congress , heard in news that he will be replaced by a PTA face .

No idea about communists .


----------



## Skyline

Ravi Nair said:


> One of Kerala's well know rationalist, Abraham T Kovoor took refuge in Sri Lanka to seek asylum for his sanity from the superstitious lot in my country
> 
> Despite a very brutal civil war, you guys are ranked as a middle income country in terms of human development indicators and income.
> 
> Still some way to go but on the right track



Yep, Sri Lanka is the only country which has ranked as "High" HDI rank in South Asian region. Maldives HDI is second in the region but they are the only country in the "upper middle income" country list, with in next 2 years we are shaking hands with Maldives by gaining the "upper middle income" country status.


----------



## Gibbs

Skyline said:


> Tamil sakkiliya is offensive word to address Indian Tamils/Dravidians.





> The *Arunthathiyar*, (also known as the *Sakkiliar* or the *Chakkiliyar*), are one of the most marginalized social groups or castes from Tamil Nadu and Sri Lanka. Along with the Pallar and the Parayar, they form the largest Dalit group. The term "Arunthathiyar" is the more preferred and considerate name rather than "Chakkiliyar".
> 
> 
> *Sakkili as a derogatory term*
> _Sakkili_ is a term used by certain Flame Warriors from Sri Lanka, partisan to the Sinhalese nationalistic cause in the current civil war to describe all Sri Lankan Tamils and has been noted by sociologists.



Arunthathiyar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most Dravidians bought to the island by the Dutch in the 16th century as slave labor for tobacco plantations in the north ( note not the tea plantations Tamils bought by the Brits in the 18th) were from Dalit communities of now Tamil Nadu, Andra (Corromandel) and Kerala (Malabar).. Those people were discriminated by mainly ethnic Tamils in Jaffna and used for menial jobs like manual scavenging etc.. Hence the use of the term Sakkiliya's

Para Demala derived from the caste Parayars


----------



## Marxist

kurup said:


> Realistically low (_ I will be voting for him_ )
> 
> But Christians form almost 40% of the constituency and he already have had a meeting with church authority and BJP has some good strength in the dist .
> 
> Support of church and BJP vote bank can play in his favour .



Aranmula airport issue will also help BJP


----------



## Jason bourne

One More #NaMo TeaStall in Surat of Fayeem Ahmed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Marxist said:


> Aranmula airport issue will also help BJP



It's not much of a issue in all Pathanamthitta but concentrated along Aranmula .


----------



## INDIC

kurup said:


> Realistically low (_ I will be voting for him_ )
> 
> But Christians form almost 40% of the constituency and he already have had a meeting with church authority and BJP has some good strength in the dist .
> 
> Support of church and BJP vote bank can play in his favour .



Kurup, what are chances for BJP in Kerala. Any probable alliance partner there.


----------



## RPK

jha said:


> Hmmm.... Will be very unfortunate for Tamilnadu if DMK does not get its act together. Alagiri has some support in Madurai region. He might not be able to come back to Power on his own, but can very well make sure that Stalin does not. Karuna is so old that he would say whatever Stalin would ask him to.
> 
> BTW *who is No.2 in AIADMK.*.?



J.Jeyalalita

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

INDIC said:


> Kurup, what are chances for BJP in Kerala. Any probable alliance partner there.



Almost nill . 3 strong constituencies , but winning will be difficult .

Heard that Kerala congress may align with NDA after elections .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> Almost nill . 3 strong constituencies , but winning will be difficult .
> 
> Heard that *Kerala congress may align with NDA after elections* .



Is this a faction of the congress


----------



## Skyline

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> ok then what about uruma,permuna,udav??uruma from Tamil urumai permuna from peravai and udav from uthavi.
> 
> sakkili means .'toilet cleaner'.para means 'outsider' in all Indian languages.its derived from Sanskrit.



I don't understand the second word, permuna.

In every language there are some words which got mixed with their vocabulary, example we use Japanese word "Tsunami" as "Sunami" after the incident in 2004. but we also have Sinhala words to mention it as "muhuda goda galeema" or "Udam rala". Another example, "e-mail", you can see some use it "e-mail" in Sinhala script. But the correct Sinhala word is "Vidyuth Thapal". If you listen to Sinhalese when they speak, they use English words to describe some things but we can express that only using Sinhala words too. sometimes most common or easy to use word gets in our vocabulary.


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> Is this a faction of the congress



It is a political party and not a faction of congress , although they were earlier .

_*Kerala Congress* is a recognized State political party in Kerala, India and the only regional party in the state.

The party was founded by K. M. George in October 1964 after a group of legislators decided to break from the Indian National Congress.
_

Here is the fun fact about them .... valarumthorum pilarum , pilarumthorum valarum 


_The Kerala Congress has suffered severe divisions and several factions (called groups) have emerged, all claiming the name 'Kerala Congress'. Factions included the parent under P. J. Joseph, Kerala Congress (Mani) under K. M. Mani, Kerala Congress (Balakrishna Pillai) under R. Balakrishna Pillai, and Kerala Congress (Jacob) under Johnny Nellore. The group that had retained the official recognition by the Election Commission of India to the name is the one led by P. J. Joseph (which is informally called the Joseph group).

Few years back, P. C. Thomas's Indian Federal Democratic Party, which split from the Mani group, merged with the Joseph group. In October 2009, Kerala Congress (Secular) under P. C. George, which split from the Joseph group, merged with the Mani group. Kerala Congress (Socialist), which split from the Kerala Congress (Secular), merged with the Janata Dal (Secular).A section of the Indian Federal Democratic Party under M. P. George retains its own cadre. When the Joseph group merged with the Mani group , a faction under P. C. Thomas dissented and stayed under the LDF, forming the Kerala Congress (Anti-merger Group).

There was a move for a United Kerala Congress from Kerala Congress (Mani), Kerala Congress (Secular), Kerala Congress (Balakrishna Pillai), and Kerala Congress (Jacob), but this was unsuccessful.
_

Kerala Congress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

kurup said:


> It's not much of a issue in all Pathanamthitta but concentrated along Aranmula .



This Aranmula Assembly seat is part of pa-thitta LS constituency ....i feel it will have some impact in election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Prometheus said:


> how many yesterday saw Rahul getting humiliated by arnab?



Lmao I did, I think Rahul was high on crack


----------



## Chronos

kurup said:


> It is a political party and not a faction of congress , although they were earlier .
> 
> _*Kerala Congress* is a recognized State political party in Kerala, India and the only regional party in the state.
> 
> The party was founded by K. M. George in October 1964 after a group of legislators decided to break from the Indian National Congress.
> _
> 
> Here is the fun fact about them .... valarumthorum pilarum , pilarumthorum valarum
> 
> 
> _The Kerala Congress has suffered severe divisions and several factions (called groups) have emerged, all claiming the name 'Kerala Congress'. Factions included the parent under P. J. Joseph, Kerala Congress (Mani) under K. M. Mani, Kerala Congress (Balakrishna Pillai) under R. Balakrishna Pillai, and Kerala Congress (Jacob) under Johnny Nellore. The group that had retained the official recognition by the Election Commission of India to the name is the one led by P. J. Joseph (which is informally called the Joseph group).
> 
> Few years back, P. C. Thomas's Indian Federal Democratic Party, which split from the Mani group, merged with the Joseph group. In October 2009, Kerala Congress (Secular) under P. C. George, which split from the Joseph group, merged with the Mani group. Kerala Congress (Socialist), which split from the Kerala Congress (Secular), merged with the Janata Dal (Secular).A section of the Indian Federal Democratic Party under M. P. George retains its own cadre. When the Joseph group merged with the Mani group , a faction under P. C. Thomas dissented and stayed under the LDF, forming the Kerala Congress (Anti-merger Group).
> 
> There was a move for a United Kerala Congress from Kerala Congress (Mani), Kerala Congress (Secular), Kerala Congress (Balakrishna Pillai), and Kerala Congress (Jacob), but this was unsuccessful.
> _
> 
> Kerala Congress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kurup

Marxist said:


> This Aranmula Assembly seat is part of pa-thitta LS constituency ....i feel it will have some impact in election



Yep , it is but IMO it will hardly have any impact in the current setup .

Aranmula is just 8-10km from where I live .

BJP can capitalise if they can make it an issue .

Ippo ulla samaram onnum pora ...... onnu nannayi kalakki marikkanam .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

_Opinion polls only get RAW % information,Most difficult task is to convert voteshare into seats,CSDS doesn't do it they use third party like rajeev karandikar _

Here is a nice article how most do it

*Poll forecasting: How to convert votes into seats*

Poll forecasting: How to convert votes into seats - Livemint


----------



## Jason bourne

BREKING NEWS : NCP sharad pawar reaches out at bjp befor LS polls .

NC : national confarance dont have problem with NAmO as Pm ...

Allies are deserting Congress they think CONGRESS is a sinking ship ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## Puchtoon

Bhai Zakir said:


>



HAHAHAHA

DATA GALAT HAI BHAI

*BJP HAS Government in 5 States *: RJ MP CG GUJ GOA and 2 With Allies Punjab and Nagaland

Cong+ has in 13 states(*8 in actual* and other in alliance) in which 3 are Small NE states.

*By End of this year* INC will be out of Haryana AP MH FOR SURE & Except KNTKA it WILL NOT HAVE government in *any BIG STATE* .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Feku's Propaganda machinery using black money*








Puchtoon said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> DATA GALAT HAI BHAI
> 
> *BJP HAS Government in 5 States *: RJ MP CG GUJ GOA and 2 With Allies Punjab and Nagaland
> 
> Cong+ has in 13 states(*8 in actual* and other in alliance) in which 3 are Small NE states.
> 
> *By End of this year* INC will be out of Haryana AP MH FOR SURE & Except KNTKA it WILL NOT HAVE government in *any BIG STATE* .




What future holds is in the womb of future don't  

Is it not true that BJP don't have even a single MP in 18 states of India??


----------



## fsayed

Modi will follow Gehlot formula 11045597





अहमदाबाद [राज्य ब्यूरो]। नरेंद्र मोदी ने गुजरात की स्वास्थ्य सेवाओं की बेहतरी के लिए राजस्थान के पूर्व मुख्यमंत्री अशोक गहलोत के फार्मूले को अपनाने का फैसला किया है। सरकारी अस्पतालों में मुफ्त दवा व जांच की सुविधा के लिए मोदी सरकार के अफसर इन दिनों में जयपुर के सरकारी अस्पतालों के कामकाज का अध्ययन कर रहे हैं। हाल ही में अहमदाबाद महानगर पालिका [मनपा] ने अपने अस्पतालों में मुफ्त में जांच व दवा वितरण की घोषणा की थी।

गुजरात स्वास्थ्य विभाग के कई आला अफसरों की एक टीम इन दिनों जयपुर के सवाईमानसिंह और जेके लोन अस्पताल के दौरे पर है। राजस्थान के पूर्व मुख्यमंत्री और वरिष्ठ कांग्रेसी नेता अशोक गहलोत ने करीब डेढ वर्ष पूर्व प्रदेश में मुफ्त दवा व जांच की योजना शुरू की थी। इसके तहत कई कई गंभीर बीमारियों के मुफ्त इलाज की व्यवस्था थी। हालांकि दिसंबर 2012 में विधानसभा चुनाव में हार के बावजूद पूर्ववर्ती कांग्रेस सरकार की यह योजना अभी भी चालू है। विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन की ओर से मान्य गहलोत के इस फार्मूले को समझने के लिए गुजरात के अफसरों का एक दल जयपुर के सरकारी दवाखानों में इसका अध्ययन कर रहा है।











*I am not scared of anyone, and reasonably confident of winning LS Election : Rahul Gandhi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

HAHAAH Bhai zakir promoting modi ,thankyou bhai zakir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## Puchtoon

Bhai Zakir said:


> What future holds is in the womb of future don't
> 
> Is it not true that BJP don't have even a single MP in 18 states of India??



So? BJP didn't have power in much states even in 98-99? Does congress not having power in odisha makes it incompetent for winning seats ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

*Vote for BJP....Vote for Bhaarat Nirmaan!!!!*
*OR*​*Vote for Congress..Vote for Destruction of India!!!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 45'22'



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Supply&Demand said:


> *Vote for BJP....Vote for Bhaarat Nirmaan!!!!*
> *OR*​*Vote for Congress..Vote for Destruction of India!!!*


again copy bharat nirman congress add tag line
i think u were says thing like india shinning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> BREKING NEWS : *NCP sharad pawar reaches out at bjp befor LS polls .*
> 
> NC : national confarance dont have problem with NAmO as Pm ...
> 
> Allies are deserting Congress they think CONGRESS is a sinking ship ....



Not gonna happen.


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/428464567933362178


jha said:


> Not gonna happen.



This is the rumor 
Prafful prepares himself | Welcome to GossipGuru- Spicy & Juicy The Real Kanafucy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Modi have no vision he is just following the script of advertising agencies. 

To make him self known and to build his image he is encashing everyone from sardar patel, lata mangeshkar to salman khan.

He knows he is too small and that's why he want to be big by attaching himself on the bigger brands and ideas. 

Bag, borrow or steal is his formula just to get PM post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

@fsayed : Can you stop polluting Indian* Defence* section with your politics threads .

There are dedicated politics threads in Central and South Asian section .

If that is not enough for you , start threads in that section not here .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> BREKING NEWS : NCP sharad pawar reaches out at bjp befor LS polls .
> NC : national confarance dont have problem with NAmO as Pm ...
> 
> Allies are deserting Congress they think CONGRESS is a sinking ship ....



Trying to stay on the popular side of national mood... create a distance between themselves & unpopular Congress! & this is why politics is all about opportunity & self interest... ideology takes backseat when these two are at stake!


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Puchtoon said:


> So? BJP didn't have power in much states even in 98-99? Does congress not having power in odisha makes it incompetent for winning seats ?



Are u innocent or ??

In 98-99 they have a tall and magnetic figure like AB Vajpayee who attracted votes and allies a but there u have Modi even BJP's 17 year old Allie JDU get broken away because of Modi.

Congress is not ruling Odisha but it have many MPs in Odisha same is not the case with BJP, is it too hard to get into brain??


----------



## jha

Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/428464567933362178
> 
> 
> This is the rumor
> Prafful prepares himself | Welcome to GossipGuru- Spicy & Juicy The Real Kanafucy



Yes.. Praful Patel may be weighing his options. But NC wont go with BJP for sure. 

A faction might though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Tiger

If a good system or policy is introduced in any country, intelligent administrators will follow and implement in their country as well. There is nothing wrong in that, but idiots will cry a river, we dont need to give a sh!t...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

1. Wrong forum this has been posted in.

2. Whats copy cat about this ? Modi is an Indian and is emulating an Indian model .Do you expect him to invent new processes each time ? If a good model of governance is found in BD, China or Pakistan and it suits Indian conditions there is nothing wrong in copying that .The world is getting smaller but in the minds of some its getting larger.

Are there any patents on ideas ?

Why re invent the wheel ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## manlion

Skyline said:


> I don't understand the second word, permuna.
> 
> In every language there are some words which got mixed with their vocabulary, Another example, "e-mail", you can see some use it "e-mail" in Sinhala script. But the correct Sinhala word is "Vidyuth Thapal". If you listen to Sinhalese when they speak, they use English words to describe some things but we can express that only using Sinhala words too. sometimes most common or easy to use word gets in our vocabulary.



You are missing the point , these are not mixed words or loan words as some try to cover up.

These are original Tamils words spoken by the Sinhalas, that's why in one thread I have asked one of your Cyber warriors, what was the language of the Sinhalas before the 6th Century AD. since the 6th AD Mahavamsa was written in Pali

So can you please tell us what was the language of the natives of Hela before 6th AD, thank you

Tamil loanwords in Sinhala | Online references | cyclopaedia.net


----------



## Puchtoon

Bhai Zakir said:


> Are u innocent or ??
> 
> In 98-99 they have a tall and magnetic figure like AB Vajpayee who attracted votes and allies a but there u have Modi even BJP's 17 year old Allie JDU get broken away because of Modi.
> Congress is not ruling Odisha but it have many MPs in Odisha same is not the case with BJP, is it too hard to get into brain??



1.Atal jee was not popular pre 1996 and we came to know his popularity only AFTER elections ,We can only Judge on how modi scores in 2014 Hainaa? As Per CSDS LOKNITI he is the most popular candidate since Mrs G .

2.Jdu is loosing not BJP,they went after appeasement groups but green guys ditched them 

3.BJP Also has 16%VS in Odisha and HAD MP's in PAST and by pre-polls we know VS has increased to 23-25%,don't you get that?

4.TDP will be back post FEB + many other allies , don't worry we will give you a stable non appeasing government

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

jha said:


> Not gonna happen.



NCP contradicts Rahul Gandhi on Narendra Modi, says court's word final | NDTV.com

Mumbai: Sharad Pawar's Nationalist Congress Party (NCP), a long-time partner of the ruling UPA, today disagreed with Rahul Gandhi's charge that Narendra Modi "abetted" the 2002 Gujarat riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

You gotta give points to @fsayed @Bhai Zakir and co for trying.


----------



## Supply&Demand

fsayed said:


> again copy bharat nirman congress add tag line
> i think u were says thing like india shinning


u r rite..it is congress slogan...but have they done anything??...In fact, they have destroyed the country...

and it is going to be modi who is going to do actual Nirmaan!!


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Puchtoon said:


> 1.Atal jee was not popular pre 1996 and we came to know his popularity only AFTER elections ,We can only Judge on how modi scores in 2014 Hainaa? As Per CSDS LOKNITI he is the most popular candidate since Mrs G .
> 
> 2.Jdu is loosing not BJP,they went after appeasement groups but green guys ditched them
> 
> 3.BJP Also has 16%VS in Odisha and HAD MP's in PAST and by pre-polls we know VS has increased to 23-25%,don't you get that?
> 
> 4.TDP will be back post FEB + many other allies , don't worry we will give you a stable non appeasing government



Do u have reading problems or short memory syndrome??

*Just go back to the previous page and read again ur own post.* Where u were talking about 98-99 and i have replied accordingly now u are saying he was not populare before 1996. 

1.) Who said that??? AB Vajpayee and LK Advani was the most popular opposition leader across India for last 2 decades how can u even doubt that???

2.) Name me any other opposition leader (with two conditions) who was popular 1.) across many states 2.) for last 2 decades.

3.) As for pre poll surveys how many times i have to remind u about the fate of these survey in 2004 and 2009. 2009 because u will say in 2004 NDA was in power but *in 2009 even when UPA was in power and BJP in opposition BJP's MP seats got shrinked*.


----------



## Skyline

manlion said:


> You are missing the point , these are not mixed words or loan words as some try to cover up.
> 
> These are original Tamils words spoken by the Sinhalas, that's why in one thread I have asked one of your Cyber warriors, what was the language of the Sinhalas before the 6th Century AD. since the 6th AD Mahavamsa was written in Pali
> 
> So can you please tell us what was the language of the natives of Hela before 6th AD, thank you
> 
> Tamil loanwords in Sinhala | Online references | cyclopaedia.net



Mahavamsa is written by a monk, that's why they have used Pali.
Veddha's language easily can understand by any Sinhalese which consider as an oldest language in SL, so the natives of Hela had early form of Sinhala which consider has helu.

If Tamil language is closer to Sinhala language and if there are tons of Tamil words then any Tamil should have a capability of understanding Sinhala at least a little bit. But Sinhala language belongs to totally different language group. (Indo-Aryan languages)


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Do u have reading problems or short memory syndrome??
> 
> *Just go back to the previous page and read again ur own post.* Where u were talking about 98-99 and i have replied accordingly now u are saying he was not populare before 1996.
> 
> 1.) Who said that??? AB Vajpayee and LK Advani was the most popular opposition leader across India for last 2 decades how can u even doubt that???
> 
> 2.) Name me any other opposition leader (with two conditions) who was popular 1.) across many states 2.) for last 2 decades.
> 
> 3.) As for pre poll surveys how many times i have to remind u about the fate of these survey in 2004 and 2009. 2009 because u will say in 2004 NDA was in power but *in 2009 even when UPA was in power and BJP in opposition BJP's MP seats got shrinked*.




But , I think pre polls methodology has improved by leaps since they predicted it almost on the mark before recent assembly polls in 5 states.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Indian Tiger said:


> If a good system or policy is introduced in any country, intelligent administrators will follow and implement in their country as well. There is nothing wrong in that, but idiots will cry a river, we dont need to give a sh!t...





third eye said:


> 1. Wrong forum this has been posted in.
> 
> 2. *Whats copy cat about this ? Modi is an Indian and is emulating an Indian model *.Do you expect him to invent new processes each time ? If a good model of governance is found in BD, China or Pakistan and it suits Indian conditions there is nothing wrong in copying that .The world is getting smaller but in the minds of some its getting larger.
> 
> *Are there any patents on ideas ?*
> 
> Why re invent the wheel ?




*Plz give this "Gyan" to Feku Modi while addressing a rally in Delhi (you must have watched it as all Feku fans do it religiously).*
*
Feku Modi was saying that Delhi CM Shiela Dikshit is copying his idea or BRT.*

Now tell me is it copy cat???? You can't have the cake or eat it too. 

*If u have any guts then accept that Modi was wrong while saying copy cat *

BTW, BRT was running for decades around the world. And a Congress ruled state's Pune was the first city in India to experiment with a Bus Rapid Transit system. This proves that Feku Modi is all gas he is just Feku.
*
Modi says Delhi's Congress Govvt. copying BRT from Modi but the first BRT in India was build by Congress in Pune it means that it was Feku Modi who have copied it.*

*But in political rallies he just do  like typical Feku and his fans jumps up and down  just because they are ill informed people.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Dude, every boat rises with the rising tide, but these people are whales. And you need escape velocity of Jupiter to understand my statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## manlion

Skyline said:


> Mahavamsa is written by a monk, that's why they have used Pali.
> Veddha's language easily can understand by any Sinhalese which consider as an oldest language in SL, so the natives of Hela had early form of Sinhala which consider has helu.



why write in Pali and not Sinhala, as it about Sinhala's great history, what an irony ?



> If Tamil language is closer to Sinhala language and if there are tons of Tamil words then any Tamil should have capability of understanding Sinhala at least a little bit. But Sinhala language belongs to totally different language group. (Indo-Aryan languages)



Please do some research on Sinhala script origin etc, before a piece for your indigestion

Prof Wijeyanayake , a Sinhala scholar wrote this in the Sunday Observer of 17 November 1996:

*“The origin of the Sinhala race is in Lanka. There is no scientific evidence of Indians originating in India who speak Sinhalese.”*

In the manner of Christian missionaries converting Buddhists and Hindus to Christianity in the 16th century A.D., Arahat Mahinda converted the Hindu King Devenampiya Tissa and his Hindu subjects (Tamils), to the Buddhist faith in 246 B.C. The vehicles of the Dhamma were the Pali and Sanskrit languages. Sinhala evolved through the intermingling of the Tamil, Pali and Sanskrit languages


----------



## airpower183

This why I called for the ban of all posts related to LTTE, Tamil separatism, Genocide/fascism/nazi and Sri lanka.


----------



## Skyline

manlion said:


> why write in Pali and not Sinhala, as it about Sinhala's great history, what an irony ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some research on Sinhala script origin etc, before a piece for your indigestion
> 
> Prof Wijeyanayake , a Sinhala scholar wrote this in the Sunday Observer of 17 November 1996:
> 
> *“The origin of the Sinhala race is in Lanka. There is no scientific evidence of Indians originating in India who speak Sinhalese.”*
> 
> In the manner of Christian missionaries converting Buddhists and Hindus to Christianity in the 16th century A.D., Arahat Mahinda converted the Hindu King Devenampiya Tissa and his Hindu subjects (Tamils), to the Buddhist faith in 246 B.C. The vehicles of the Dhamma were the Pali and Sanskrit languages. Sinhala evolved through the intermingling of the Tamil, Pali and Sanskrit languages



dude, that's Buddhist monks tradition..even today when you go to Buddhist temple you observe sil not in Sinhala! Even in Thailand it's the same though they have Thai.


----------



## manlion

Skyline said:


> dude, that's Buddhist monks tradition..even today when you go to Buddhist temple you observe sil not in Sinhala! Even in Thailand it's the same though they have Thai.



its a historic chronicle not a religious work, hope you know the difference


----------



## Puchtoon

Bhai Zakir said:


> Do u have reading problems or short memory syndrome??
> 
> *Just go back to the previous page and read again ur own post.* Where u were talking about 98-99 and i have replied accordingly now u are saying he was not populare before 1996.
> 
> 1.) Who said that??? AB Vajpayee and LK Advani was the most popular opposition leader across India for last 2 decades how can u even doubt that???
> 
> 2.) Name me any other opposition leader (with two conditions) who was popular 1.) across many states 2.) for last 2 decades.
> 
> 3.) As for pre poll surveys how many times i have to remind u about the fate of these survey in 2004 and 2009. 2009 because u will say in 2004 NDA was in power but *in 2009 even when UPA was in power and BJP in opposition BJP's MP seats got shrinked*.



Ok,Let me TELL YOU, Atal bihari vajpaye according to CSDS *got 26-27%* in 1998 for PM Ab khussh ? *Modi At present has 34%*

1.So?

2.They were popular ,who is doubting it ? we are TALKING AS _*PM's CHOICE*_ , *Modi is more popular* ( if you go by DATA) .


3._Ok they how do we know who is going to win _? Off course by surveys ,In 04 only one round was done now survey agencies are doing multiple rounds within fortnights.Methodology has improved, surveys have improved.


RECENT Assembly elections Surveys *PROVED CORRECT*,Why Doubt then ?*DARRR......*.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

kbd-raaf said:


> You gotta give points to @fsayed @Bhai Zakir and co for trying.


There is a reason why Muslims are always at the bottom when it comes to economic prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> but better option is to contest in idukki seat as a b.j.p independent.in the present scenario they(Kerala congress,especially p.c.George faction,high range samrakshana samithi(gadgil issue),Tamils(srilankan Tamil issue,majority in peerumedu&devikulam thaluks) will never vote for congress and together with the clean image of kannamthanam,he can easily win from idukki.



BJP was trying to field a Kerala Congress politician as independent candidate from Idukki .


----------



## Skyline

manlion said:


> its a historic chronicle not a religious work, hope you know the difference



so?

If I write a book in German, does it make all Sri Lankans are German speakers? LOL


----------



## fsayed

cloud_9 said:


> There is a reason why Muslims are always at the bottom when it comes to economic prosperity.


paise k liye hum apna imaan nahi bechenge zaalim k aage sar nahi jhukange



kbd-raaf said:


> You gotta give points to @fsayed @Bhai Zakir and co for trying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Sara tendulker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

fsayed said:


> paise k liye hum apna imaan nahi bechenge zaalim k aage sar nahi jhukange


LOL! You really don't want me to go down the Iman thing and Reasoning with you people is like talking to a wall.

Please look up the meaning of Iman and compare it to what you are doing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*COPY THIS ALSO*

जयपुर मेट्रो



Background
LocaleJaipur, Rajasthan
Transit typeRapid Transit
Number of lines2
Number of stations29
Chief executiveNihal Chand Goel, Chairman & MD[1]
HeadquartersKhanij Bhavan, C-Scheme, Jaipur
WebsiteJMRC
Operation
Operation will startEarly 2014
Operator(s)Jaipur Metro Rail Corporation (JMRC)
Technical
System length32.5 km
Track gauge1,435 mm (4 ft 8 1⁄2 in) standard gauge
[hide]System map






cloud_9 said:


> LOL! You really don't want me to go down the Iman thing and Reasoning with you people is like talking to a wall.
> 
> Please look up the meaning of Iman and compare it to what you are doing


i will try to save every innocent people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

fsayed said:


> *COPY THIS ALSO*
> 
> जयपुर मेट्रो
> 
> 
> 
> Background
> LocaleJaipur, Rajasthan
> Transit typeRapid Transit
> Number of lines2
> Number of stations29
> Chief executiveNihal Chand Goel, Chairman & MD[1]
> HeadquartersKhanij Bhavan, C-Scheme, Jaipur
> WebsiteJMRC
> Operation
> Operation will startEarly 2014
> Operator(s)Jaipur Metro Rail Corporation (JMRC)
> Technical
> System length32.5 km
> Track gauge1,435 mm (4 ft 8 1⁄2 in) standard gauge
> [hide]System map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will try to save every innocent people


Save them from hunger and poverty.

More die every year than 2002


----------



## NKVD

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 14653
> 
> 
> Sara tendulker


ive got crush on her since i saw her on tv


----------



## third eye

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Plz give this "Gyan" to Feku Modi while addressing a rally in Delhi (you must have watched it as all Feku fans do it religiously).*
> *Feku Modi was saying that Delhi CM Shiela Dikshit is copying his idea or BRT.*
> 
> Now tell me is it copy cat???? You can't have the cake or eat it too.
> 
> *If u have any guts then accept that Modi was wrong while saying copy cat *
> 
> BTW, BRT was running for decades around the world. And a Congress ruled state's Pune was the first city in India to experiment with a Bus Rapid Transit system. This proves that Feku Modi is all gas he is just Feku.
> *Modi says Delhi's Congress Govvt. copying BRT from Modi but the first BRT in India was build by Congress in Pune it means that it was Feku Modi who have copied it.*
> 
> *But in political rallies he just do  like typical Feku and his fans jumps up and down  just because they are ill informed people.*



My God, so much hot air over a non issue.

Modi is not God, like all politicians ( & humans) he too can talk off his hat once in a while. Don't we apologise or amend our remarks here ?

If you feel that by such remarks it gets ' proven' that he is all Gas , what would you say to the development in his state and the states ability to act as a magnet to investors when plants like Nano shifted from WB to Gujarat ?

Can development be copied ? 

If so then the whole world has copied from the likes of Graham bell , Marconi and Goodyear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

cloud_9 said:


> Save them from hunger and poverty.
> 
> More die every year than 2002


Five Congress states plan to roll out food scheme next month - Economic Times

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/health-insurance-for-poor-launches-in-maharashtra-1243807.html

*my maharashtra congress rolling right to food scheme from feb 1 2014 plus they already launch 1.50 lakh rs health insuarance for all poor maharashtrian .*



cloud_9 said:


> Save them from hunger and poverty.
> 
> More die every year than 2002


ask ur state bjp to follow congress



third eye said:


> My God, so much hot air over a non issue.
> 
> Modi is not God, like all politicians ( & humans) he too can talk off his hat once in a while. Don't we apologise or amend our remarks here ?
> 
> If you feel that by such remarks it gets ' proven' that he is all Gas , what would you say to the development in his state and the states ability to act as a magnet to investors when plants like Nano shifted from WB to Gujarat ?
> 
> Can development be copied ?
> 
> If so then the whole world has copied from the likes of Graham bell , Marconi and Goodyear


Five Congress states plan to roll out food scheme next month - Economic Times
*tell ur modi to follow this also*


----------



## Jason bourne

NKVD said:


> ive got crush on her since i saw her on tv




Hahahaha har kamina ek jesa hi kyun sochta he p:p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

fsayed said:


> Five Congress states plan to roll out food scheme next month - Economic Times
> *tell ur modi to follow this also*



He may if he feels there is some merit in this.

Why would the states roll out schemes so close to the elections ?

What is the fuss ? He is is a politician like any other, only he appears to have done a better job in his state quite like the CM of MP has done.


----------



## fsayed

third eye said:


> He may if he feels there is some merit in this.
> 
> Why would the states roll out schemes so close to the elections ?
> 
> What is the fuss ? He is is a politician like any other, only he appears to have done a better job in his state quite like the CM of MP has done.


then which politician is better congress who gives food or bjp who stop food for political gains


----------



## Gibbs

Guynextdoor2 said:


> No we live in Divisions- Maratha Light Infantry, Rajputana, Gorkha etc. ANd when IA invades you with all those divisions, you'll have learnt more sense than try to express your opinions about us.



Yeap so much love from the Madrasi's towards they're own armed forces.. .. Suppose most of the IPKF came from north India.. If only they spoke Tamil



> This Republic Day, I watched the Indian high commissioner ceremonially lay a wreath at the impressive Indian Peace-Keeping Force war memorial in Colombo.
> 
> Sri Lankan Navy buglers suitably participated in the solemn function. The names of 1,000 Indian soldiers killed in Sri Lanka are inscribed in golden letters on black granite at the IPKF memorial. I knew some of the officers whose names are inscribed there.
> 
> Irrespective of any faulty decision of the political leadership, the soldier acting on it in his line of duty and making the supreme sacrifice is a national hero and his memory must be honoured.
> 
> *The IPKF contingent returning from Sri Lanka faced hostile demonstration and black flags in their home country when they landed in Tamil Nadu.*



http://www.deccanchronicle.com/140129/commentary-columnists/commentary/no-place-lay-wreath


----------



## fsayed




----------



## third eye

fsayed said:


> then which politician is better congress who gives food or bjp who stop food for political gains



No one is better than another.

they are all rascals. Does the Congress give it from their pocket ?

Its public food kept in state granaries , paid from the national exchequer ( from the taxes we pay). It is mismanaged due to corruption.

Only now when the Congress is staring at defeat actually rout they are thinking of such silly schemes.

As things stand BJP appears to be the lesser evil.

If they do not perform, they too shall get the boot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Gibbs said:


> Yeap so much love from the Madrasi's towards they're own armed forces.. .. Suppose most of the IPKF came from north India.. If only they spoke Tamil
> 
> 
> 
> No place to lay the wreath | Deccan Chronicle



It's called INDIAN ARMY. Any Indian will lay down his life for the motherland. A Tamil called 'Parameshwaran' kicked the hell in Sri Lanka so hard that the OTA in CHennai has a the main parade ground named after him (apart from winning the highest gallantry award). You keep trying this $hit, India is too strong to fall for this. Instead, well invade you and annexe you as a punishment for these kinds of jokes.


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Star Wars

fsayed said:


> then which politician is better congress who gives food or bjp who stop food for political gains



this is nothing new..Congress has been doing this free bee stuff for past 60 years and failed , Grains get rotten in warehouses instead of being exported, Even under Supreme courts recommendation Congress refused to distribute food grains... This massive purchase of food grains at low prices and distributing it will greatly diminish the funds that we have , that could have been used to boost Agricultural produce , develop infrastructure and increase exports...Learn from Madhya Pradesh about Agricultural development...

The food security bill will eat up the funds, wont give food to poor because we don't have the infrastructure available for that and the money will go into Congy's bank account ...

Btw....back in 2002 when there was a similar Onion price rice it was the BJP lead Vajpayee govt which threatened the warehouses to open up or they would be forcefully opened to release the excess and deliberate stocking of Onion.... Your Congy lead govt with pawar as Agricultural minister has Destroyed the lives of cotton farmers to please an American company Monsanto, lead to excess stocking of Onion which lead to price Rice and did not have the balls to act on the issue because they themselves where complacent on it... please Educate yourself before commenting..


The food security bill is an economic disaster and we have people here jumping up and down on this...


----------



## NKVD

Jason bourne said:


> Hahahaha har kamina ek jesa hi kyun sochta he p:p


----------



## Mike_Brando

cloud_9 said:


> There is a reason why Muslims are always at the bottom when it comes to economic prosperity.


look mate,there's absolutely no need to bring in their religion in this thread.they may have some different political views than the rest of us but then again our Democracy gives us the freedom to support any party(btw i am not a congi lover)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

NKVD said:


>



come back to our main point


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Mike_Brando said:


> look mate,there's absolutely no need to bring in their religion in this thread.they may have some different political views than the rest of us but then again our Democracy gives us the freedom to support any party(btw i am not a congi lover)...



LOL. You are giving that advice to the wrong people.

You should be making the same advice to sayed and zakir spamming pdf with their Jihad.


----------



## kurup

CorporateAffairs said:


> come back to our main point



You mean RTI and women empowerment .


----------



## Jason bourne

kurup said:


> You mean RTI and women empowerment .




MCD DTC TEACHERS all are doing dharna abe delhi chal kese rahi he ...

By the way manish sisodiya ne DTC valo ko warning di he dharna radd karo ya job gayi....


----------



## Gibbs

Guynextdoor2 said:


> It's called INDIAN ARMY. Any Indian will lay down his life for the motherland. A Tamil called 'Parameshwaran' kicked the hell in Sri Lanka so hard that the OTA in CHennai has a the main parade ground named after him (apart from winning the highest gallantry award). You keep trying this $hit, India is too strong to fall for this. Instead, well invade you and annexe you as a punishment for these kinds of jokes.



Yeah riiight.. Atleast the Lankans built a magnificent memorial to 1000's that were killed by TN biggest star these days Prabakarans brain washed teenage killers , While Madrasi's hoisted black flags and jeered those soldiers for fighting a FOREIGN terror org.. So much so for the love Madrasi's have for rest of India.. 

Btw.. Not India but a shit hole called TN has been trying to "Ïnvade" for over a millenia, Only to get thier black arses whooped back to the hell hole.. Try again.. mere 20 million arse whooping 80 million jokers.. Lol


----------



## Guynextdoor2

[


Gibbs said:


> Yeah riiight.. Atleast the Lankans built a magnificent memorial to 1000's that were killed by TN biggest star these days Prabakarans brain washed teenage killers , While Madrasi's hoisted black flags and jeered those soldiers for fighting a FOREIGN terror org.. So much so for the love Madrasi's have for rest of India..
> 
> Btw.. Not India but a shit hole called TN has been trying to "Ïnvade" for over a millenia, Only to get thier black arses whooped back to the hell hole.. Try again.. mere 20 million arse whooping 80 million jokers.. Lol



A shit hole called SL with shithole people and what you clowns stand for all Indians know. I don't understand why the GOI doens't put you under the boot-heels and cow you down. Small time country with no value constantly being a pain in the @$$. Damn I'd like J N Dixit to come back so that he could teach you a lesson on where you actually belong.

And guess what the decision on how to deal with SL lies with TN. They want to screw you, we will do that. About time we cleaned the garbage from the asian neighborhood.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

third eye said:


> My God, so much hot air over a non issue.
> 
> Modi is not God, like all politicians ( & humans) he too can talk off his hat once in a while. Don't we apologise or amend our remarks here ?
> 
> If you feel that by such remarks it gets ' proven' that he is all Gas , what would you say to the development in his state and the states ability to act as a magnet to investors when plants like Nano shifted from WB to Gujarat ?
> 
> Can development be copied ?
> 
> If so then the whole world has copied from the likes of Graham bell , Marconi and Goodyear



1.) I appreciate ur post as it sounds like a patriot Indian a common man not like a Modi fan who defend all the wrong or simple try to quote something from grave or use politicians like allegations.

2.) My point is that there are good or bad people, good or bad leaders in every party.

3.) Modi is not god and whatever he says is not true, if u go by his words or quotes most of them about 80% are fake and incorrect. But people make him god or treat his words like gold that's my problem.

4.) *As for the Nano from WB to Gujarat, plz tell me what a business man will do if he is ready to pay 100% land price but farmers in Singur don't allow him to work due to cheap politics.

And on the other hand a politician just for the sake of his ambition to get power and be the PM offer free land an top of it 14,000 crore of interest free loan.

Obviously Tata will move to Gujarat, its not a good thing by Modi to offer free money and land to rich. It can start a wrong trend tomorrow some other state politician will offer free land + 24,000 crore loan and the businessman will go there.*


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jason bourne said:


> Hahahaha har kamina ek jesa hi kyun sochta he p:p




And why all of them are in BJP


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhai Zakir said:


> And why all of them are in BJP




Hahaha achha joke he aajkal kisi congressio ka bura nahi lagta kuch din k maheman ho has lo miskura lo :p


----------



## Gibbs

Guynextdoor2 said:


> [
> 
> 
> A shit hole called SL with shithole people and what you clowns stand for all Indians know. I don't understand why the GOI doens't put you under the boot-heels and cow you down. Small time country with no value constantly being a pain in the @$$. Damn I'd like J N Dixit to come back so that he could teach you a lesson on where you actually belong.
> 
> And guess what the decision on how to deal with SL lies with TN. They want to screw you, we will do that. About time we cleaned the garbage from the asian neighborhood.




.. Like i said keep trying.. Whats annoying is all your half staved vermin trying to get to the island by hook or by crook and petty thieving our marine resources or to get away from all the shit on the roads .. Cracking some brainless Madrasi skulls does'nt seem to be working any more.. SL navy should start bumping them off again.. To be sure Indian navy and the central govt will be more than grateful to us, To stop this nuisance.. 

Btw if you feel aggrieved by this tell you're Amma to write another of her long letters to the PM.. A fat lot that had helped..

But then again oh yeah.. Nobody freaking cares


----------



## Trev

manlion said:


> why write in Pali and not Sinhala, as it about Sinhala's great history, what an irony ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some research on Sinhala script origin etc, before a piece for your indigestion
> 
> Prof Wijeyanayake , a Sinhala scholar wrote this in the Sunday Observer of 17 November 1996:
> 
> *“The origin of the Sinhala race is in Lanka. There is no scientific evidence of Indians originating in India who speak Sinhalese.”*
> 
> In the manner of Christian missionaries converting Buddhists and Hindus to Christianity in the 16th century A.D., Arahat Mahinda converted the Hindu King Devenampiya Tissa and his Hindu subjects (Tamils), to the Buddhist faith in 246 B.C. The vehicles of the Dhamma were the Pali and Sanskrit languages. Sinhala evolved through the intermingling of the Tamil, Pali and Sanskrit languages


Why don't you realise that you as a Tamil Muslim are not considered Tamil by the wider Tamil community. You are not tamil but stateless hooligan who supports terrorism.
BBC NEWS
| South Asia
| Analysis: Tamil-Muslim divide





@Gibbs
@Skyline
@airpower183

You guys need to stop humouring and replying too @manlion , he is not even considered tamil by the rest of the tamil people. Just ignore him or tell him that he is not tamil.


----------



## jiki

let watch some grnd situation in bihar,may be UP is also emulating thae same,and then imagine what will bw the result

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## third eye

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) I appreciate ur post as it sounds like a patriot Indian a common man not like a Modi fan who defend all the wrong or simple try to quote something from grave or use politicians like allegations.
> 
> 2.) My point is that there are good or bad people, good or bad leaders in every party.
> 
> 3.) Modi is not god and whatever he says is not true, if u go by his words or quotes most of them about 80% are fake and incorrect. But people make him god or treat his words like gold that's my problem.
> 
> 4.) *As for the Nano from WB to Gujarat, plz tell me what a business man will do if he is ready to pay 100% land price but farmers in Singur don't allow him to work due to cheap politics.
> 
> And on the other hand a politician just for the sake of his ambition to get power and be the PM offer free land an top of it 14,000 crore of interest free loan.
> 
> Obviously Tata will move to Gujarat, its not a good thing by Modi to offer free money and land to rich. It can start a wrong trend tomorrow some other state politician will offer free land + 24,000 crore loan and the businessman will go there.*



People are looking for a leader.

What are the options ? The Congress is bankrupt of leaders. Rahul has not grown or matured. 

This only leaves regional parties who are restricted to their states, they too like the Congress are family run or those with no second rung after the current leaders - BSP, Amma, Didi to name a few.

The BJP is the only structured national party, it has its faults but then who doesn't ?

As regards giving land etc - thats what a CM is supposed to do- create jobs & revenue for his state. Where will the excise & tax money go ? The state.

No to mention the infrastructure development , creating new townships etc.


----------



## Gibbs

Trev said:


> Why don't you realise that you as a Tamil Muslim are not considered Tamil by the wider Tamil community. You are not tamil but stateless hooligan who supports terrorism.
> BBC NEWS
> | South Asia
> | Analysis: Tamil-Muslim divide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gibbs
> @Skyline
> @airpower183
> 
> You guys need to stop humouring and replying too @manlion , he is not even considered tamil by the rest of the tamil people. Just ignore him or tell him that he is not tamil.



Tks bro.. As you may have notice i personally do not reply to his daily morning LTTE propaganda diarrhea.. But i find his postings amusing.. Jumping from one argument to another, Diverting the subject matter when confronted with factual rebuttals.. His ingrained hatred towards the Sinhalese and non Tamil Indians, GOI.. Interesting character.. Notice how he rarely posts ant credible links to his postings except for pro LTTE mouth pieces Tamilnet and Ch 4??.. Desperation turn people to the most fascinating subjects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shree835

@fsayed If someone has done something good ... and if you want to accept that and work on it...it does not mean that you are copy cat ... Even You can see , new Rajasthan Govt. has not disturbed that health scheme ... grow up @fsayed ...Don behave like an illiterate....let your mind work before you speak something.


----------



## Jayanta

fsayed said:


>



Charity begins at home....





Insurance Scam

Telecom scam (Sukh Ram)

HDW Submarine

Bitumen scam

Tansi land deal

Securities Scam

JMM Bribery Scandal

St Kitts case

Urea scam

CRB Scam

Anantnag transport scam

1971 Nagarwala scandal

Fooder scam

Churhat lottery scam

Bofors Scandal (1990)

Animal Husbandry Case (1990)

Bombay Stock Exchange Fraud

Hawala scandal (1993)

Bangalore-Mysore Corridor (1995)

Sukh Ram (1996)

Fodder Scam in Bihar (1996)

Kerala SNC Lavalin power scandal(97)

Home Trade

Ketan Parekh Scandal,

Barak Missile Deal Scandal,

Tehelka Scandal (2001)

UTI Scam

Taj corridor case (2002–2003)

Telgi scandal (2003)

DSQ Software

IPO Scam- karvy

Oil-for-food programme scam (Natwar) (05)

Human Trafficking Scam (Babubhai Katara)

Cash-for-votes scandal

Satyam scandal

2G Spectrum- 2008

Madhu Koda, laundering money Rs. 4000 Cr

NREGA Scam

CWG

Adarsh


----------



## manlion

BJP or Congress both are birds made of the same feather , no Tamil with any self respect should vote for these parties or any party align to these 2 terrorist / war criminal supporting parties


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Gibbs said:


> .. Like i said keep trying.. Whats annoying is all your half staved vermin trying to get to the island by hook or by crook and petty thieving our marine resources or to get away from all the shit on the roads .. Cracking some brainless Madrasi skulls does'nt seem to be working any more.. SL navy should start bumping them off again.. To be sure Indian navy and the central govt will be more than grateful to us, To stop this nuisance..
> 
> Btw if you feel aggrieved by this tell you're Amma to write another of her long letters to the PM.. A fat lot that had helped..
> 
> But then again oh yeah.. Nobody freaking cares



Naa--- we just did you over and over and over for most of your history. Played with your constitution when we wanted to, sent in our army when we wanted to, screw your economy...you have still not recovered from what we did to you.


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## Fawkes

Bhai Zakir said:


>


Are you out of your mind?
Who posts Fb pics on discussion thread? Sometimes it's fine, but with every post, you come up with more pathetic pics. Don't post if you can't contribute to the discussion in civilian manner. This thread will do just fine without you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Fawkes said:


> Are you out of your mind?
> Who posts Fb pics on discussion thread? Sometimes it's fine, but with every post, you come up with more pathetic pics. Don't post if you can't contribute to the discussion in civilian manner. This thread will do just fine without you.



1.) Its only the Feku fans who post trillion pics/cartoons but when they get a befitting reply they get angry because they can';t digest the truth.

Be ready to be paid in the same coin.

2.) As for the discussions, *i always talk about facts but they don't reply or try to divert the question or start personal attack or just runs away. *


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku Modi was saying that Delhi CM Shiela Dikshit is copying his idea or BRT.*



What a moron. Modi was absolutely correct in saying that Shiela Dikshit copied his idea on BRT. She did copy it. What is the problem ??



> Now tell me is it copy cat???? You can't have the cake or eat it too.



What copy cat ? is this kinder garden school ? 

*



If u have any guts then accept that Modi was wrong while saying copy cat 

Click to expand...

*
If he says that, will it give you an orgasm ? 



> BTW, BRT was running for decades around the world. And a Congress ruled state's Pune was the first city in India to experiment with a Bus Rapid Transit system. This proves that Feku Modi is all gas he is just Feku.
> *Modi says Delhi's Congress Govvt. copying BRT from Modi but the first BRT in India was build by Congress in Pune it means that it was Feku Modi who have copied it.*


*Bus Rapid transit system was first started in Curitiba, Brazil.  Shit! it was even implemented in Lahor, Pakistan. Not to mention many many nations in the world. 

Modi did not invent BRT ...... he just implemented it and won a LOT of Awards for it. Both National and International. 




But in political rallies he just do  like typical Feku and his fans jumps up and down  just because they are ill informed people.

Click to expand...

*


>




Naaahhh......we are much better informed than Pappu jihadi's.


----------



## Fawkes

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Its only the Feku fans who post trillion pics/cartoons but when they get a befitting reply they get angry because they can';t digest the truth.
> 
> Be ready to be paid in the same coin.
> 
> 2.) As for the discussions, *i always talk about facts but they don't reply or try to divert the question or start personal attack or just runs away. *


I'm not talking about anyone else. I don't care if you give them reply or not. 
You don't have to eat shit just because your rivals did. 


> Be ready to be paid in same coin


Try not to be a retard while paying back. Its you who started threads like "bjp joins hands with ltte supporter" while posting crap all over it. Try to look at mirror for a moment, keep your ego / bias aside and think rationally.
You can't clap with single hand.

PS- Spare this thread with your pics. Lets not ruin it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Manvantaratruti said:


> What a moron. Modi was absolutely correct in saying that Shiela Dikshit copied his idea on BRT. She did copy it. What is the problem ??
> 
> 
> What copy cat ? is this kinder garden school ?
> 
> 
> If he says that, will it give you an orgasm ?
> 
> 
> Naaahhh......we are much better informed than Pappu jihadi's.



Not a single logical answer just brain fart  and personal attacks 


*Just for u with love*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

This is so irritating. Posting FB pics with zero credebility.

Lagta hai after the exit polls anti Modi logon ki G@nd phat gaye hai
I just wonder what will happen after the polls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*JD(U) minister Shyam Rajak highlights plight of dalits in Gujarat*

Attacking Narendra Modi's development model, JD(U) minister Shyam Rajak today alleged that *he had failed to provide an alternative source of livelihood to the dalit people in Gujarat engaged in manual scavenging.
"The fact that about 12,000 dalit people in Gujarat are still engaged in manual scavenging for living speaks volumes of social inequity and lop-sided development in Gujarat,*" Rajak told reporters here.

*"Is the illegal practice of manual scavenging a development model that Modi wants to replicate at the national level if he becomes the prime minister?"* the Food and Consumer Protection minister wondered.

*Quoting from a survey by the Tata Institute of Social Sciences *a year ago, Rajak said about 12,000 dalit people, including women, were engaged in manual scavenging in various Gujarat districts with the Narendra Modi government failing to provide essential kits or provide them an alternative sources of livelihood.

*Quoting from another report of the National Human Rights Commission headed by Jusice K G Balakrishnan, *Rajak claimed that the dalits in 77 villages of Gujarat had to migrate after social boycott by fellow villagers.

The dalits in Gujarat were being subjected to atrocities like untouchability and casteism and at many places they were not allowed to enter temples and share potable water used by the people of higher castes, the JD(U) minister alleged.

Attacking Narendra Modi's development model, JD(U) minister Shyam Rajak highlights plight of dalits in Gujarat | www.dnaindia.com


----------



## Soumitra

I think BJP should translate the RG interview in all languages and show to people in all states. They will definitely increase their vote share

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

Bhai Zakir said:


> Not a single logical answer just brain fart  and personal attacks
> 
> 
> *Just for u with love*


bhai ye sirf timepass karahe hai bjp payment lagta hai bounce hogaya hai


----------



## MohitV

did u people know tat ashoke ghelot while in his CMship tried to stay away from centre as much as possible...so tat he wont be considered corrupt


----------



## Guynextdoor2

I KNEW IT. Fenku now becoming copy cat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL. You are giving that advice to the wrong people.
> 
> You should be making the same advice to sayed and zakir spamming pdf with their Jihad.










MohitV said:


> did u people know tat ashoke ghelot while in his CMship tried to stay away from centre as much as possible...so tat he wont be considered corrupt


----------



## MohitV

fsayed said:


>


damn....u really are paid for all this


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


>













fsayed said:


>


----------



## typoerror

Patience guys. In three months these rats will disappear for good or signup under a new userid


MST said:


> This is so irritating. Posting FB pics with zero credebility.
> 
> Lagta hai after the exit polls anti Modi logon ki G@nd phat gaye hai
> I just wonder what will happen after the polls

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


>


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


>


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


>










NKVD said:


>


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


>


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


>

























IIT Conclave: Narendra Modi addressing the conclave - YouTube




'Narendra Modi' At IIM, Ahmedabad : 26th March, 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Kloitra

About the thread title, is there something wrong with copying a successful/good policy?

I wonder what is wrong with other states who do not.


----------



## blood

now i understand why muslims in india never progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

*this is wat these political parties want us to do...fight with each other.....divide and rule....all hail democracy











*
i want modi's dictatorship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JD(U) has been left like a unused tampoon.


----------



## Trev

manlion said:


> BJP or Congress both are birds made of the same feather , no Tamil with any self respect should vote for these parties or any party align to these 2 terrorist / war criminal supporting parties


Why are you concerned with Tamil issues?


----------



## NKVD

MohitV said:


> *this is wat these political parties want us to do...fight with each other.....divide and rule....all hail democracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> i want modi's dictatorship


who was party who rule india for longer time Its Congress who inherit Britishers policy of divide and rule in the indian society all other parties are just inherited it from this oldest party


----------



## surya kiran

@Aeronaut non defence topic. can you move it to south asia sectionplease.


----------



## surya kiran

@Aeronaut @WebMaster can you move political discussions to south asia section please.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

just saw RG interview with arnab.
he is an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

just saw RG interview with arnab.
he is an idiot.


----------



## Roybot

MST said:


> This is so irritating. Posting FB pics with zero credebility.
> 
> Lagta hai after the exit polls anti Modi logon ki G@nd phat gaye hai
> I just wonder what will happen after the polls



It was never going to be easy, you just gotto fight fire with fire. And trust me there is no dearth of fire when we have dimwit like Rahul Gandhi heading the opposition. Bring it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

Ayush said:


> just saw RG interview with arnab.
> he is an idiot.



You saw it today?? 
BTW the fundamental issue is he was an idiot even before the interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

vicky sen said:


> You saw it today??
> BTW the fundamental issue is *he was an idiot even before the interview.*



Atleast he had the benefit of doubt on his side! Not anymore, am afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vicky sen

Roybot said:


> Atleast he had the benefit of doubt on his side! Not anymore, am afraid.



He had no idea what he was talking about. He is obviously not used to such 1 on 1 interviews. He should be thankful Arnab didnt push him much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Mike_Brando said:


> look mate,there's absolutely no need to bring in their religion in this thread.they may have some different political views than the rest of us but then again our Democracy gives us the freedom to support any party(btw i am not a congi lover)...


LOL! Here comes the "Politically Correct" kid .

Have you seen their economic indicators? Being Politically Correct helps you because it doesn't effect you or you think so.

I'm not telling him to vote for a certain party but they always expect handouts from governments even though they can get education and jobs.They are still stuck in the bygone era.


----------



## Puchtoon

It will be very ASTONISHING for you guys that after all these HULLABALOO the *Fact remains that *congress is _NOT LOOSING_ *more than 1%(Actually just 0.4%)* Votes even in the recent conduct assembly elections in 4 northern states.


*In 2008*



_Congress Voteshare in 2008
_= Total votes INC got/Total votes polled *100
=23678966/66234257 *100
=*35.75%*

_BJP Voteshare in 2008
_= Total votes BJP got/Total votes polled *100
=24329838/66234257 *100
=*36.73%*


*In 2013*



_Congress Voteshare in 2013
_= Total votes INC got/Total votes polled *100
=29719608/83974107 * 100
=*35.34%*

_BJP Voteshare in 2013
_= Total votes BJP got/Total votes polled *100
=37098272/83974107 *100
=*44.18%*



*
FACT:*Its a POSITIVE VOTE for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

how many countries still have visa ban on him [modi]


----------



## SouthDesi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> how many countries still have visa ban on him [modi]



Does it really matter? once he become PM, everyone will invite him, there is no other way.


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@kurup @Nair saab @Marxist 

how is Oomen Chandy seen in Kerala?

in a positive or negative light ?


----------



## Kaniska

Bhai Zakir said:


> Do u have reading problems or short memory syndrome??
> 
> *Just go back to the previous page and read again ur own post.* Where u were talking about 98-99 and i have replied accordingly now u are saying he was not populare before 1996.
> 
> 1.) Who said that??? AB Vajpayee and LK Advani was the most popular opposition leader across India for last 2 decades how can u even doubt that???
> 
> 2.) Name me any other opposition leader (with two conditions) who was popular 1.) across many states 2.) for last 2 decades.
> 
> 3.) As for pre poll surveys how many times i have to remind u about the fate of these survey in 2004 and 2009. 2009 because u will say in 2004 NDA was in power but *in 2009 even when UPA was in power and BJP in opposition BJP's MP seats got shrinked*.



Zakir Bhai...I think what ever you are saying correct partially...If you see the issue in larger context...The way Vajpayee is praised as a liberal face of BJP, the image was not there at that point of time...Even during Vajpayee time, Muslims community did not vote the way they vote for Congress or others....It is after Vajpayee came to power that people started appreciating him...In the same vein, BJP does not have any choice to go for rather than Modi...Because even if BJP project any one except Modi, will you vote for BJP?...Of course not...Here you means i am referring symbollically to minority groups.... So it is a startergic move by BJP that in any way, Muslim and other so called secular Hindu people will not vote to BJP even if there is Sushma or Advani..so why not at least make Modi as PM so that they can consolidate their core vote base..

This is nothing to do with idelogy as it is presented....BJP is in downturn since 2004...There is a huge disspointment of the leadership skill of Central BJP leaders...No one will vote for Sushma and Advani...So BJP take a gamble....

So we like it or not....as long as minority vote does not come in a big way to BJP, Modi in present version will play a big role in BJP in future....In case minority accomodte BJP in future then either Modi needs to change his approch pr else BJP may place Shivraj or Manohar Parikar as a new leader in place of Modi....


----------



## Mike_Brando

cloud_9 said:


> LOL! Here comes the "Politically Correct" kid .
> 
> Have you seen their economic indicators? Being Politically Correct helps you because it doesn't effect you or you think so.
> 
> I'm not telling him to vote for a certain party but they always expect handouts from governments even though they can get education and jobs.They are still stuck in the bygone era.


look mate i am a whole hearted B.J.P. supporter and a big fan of Mr.Narendra Modi but that doesn't mean that i should bring in the religion of a person just because he supports Rahul Gandhi.rather we should remember the fact that a large no. of Muslim voters also voted for Mr.Modi in the Gujarat election and two of the top leaders of B.J.P. are Mulsim themselves(Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi and Sahanawaz Hussian).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyline

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> Sinhalese are indo Aryan speaking australoids.



Live in your world, it doesn't matter to us!


----------



## Skyline

KEMPE GOWDA said:


> peramuna(front)???in janatha vimukthi peramuna.
> vidyukth is a pure Sanskrit word.
> just compare some simple Sinhala words with other Dravidian languages.
> poosa(s) is poonai(t),poocha(mal),
> kaludaava(s) is kaluthai(tamil),kazhutha(malayalam),kaththe(kannada).look the similarities with Dravidian languages.Sinhala is a mixture of Tamil,Sanskrit and pali,like in janatha vimukthi(both from Sanskrit)peramuna(from Tamil).



lol so you'r trying to say Sinhala is a mixed language but other languages are pure or something?


----------



## Marxist

Ravi Nair said:


> @kurup @Nair saab @Marxist
> 
> how is Oomen Chandy seen in Kerala?
> 
> in a positive or negative light ?



its difficult to tell Solar scam and Salim raj's issues tarnished his image ,There are many allegations against his family members also ...but on other hand his "janasambarka paripadi" is a huge success ,people are participating it in huge numbers and many are happy with it ....in my view he got a negative image with middle and upper middle class ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Mike_Brando said:


> look mate i am a whole hearted B.J.P. supporter and a big fan of Mr.Narendra Modi but that doesn't mean that i should bring in the religion of a person just because he supports Rahul Gandhi.rather we should remember the fact that a large no. of Muslim voters also voted for Mr.Modi in the Gujarat election and two of the top leaders of B.J.P. are Mulsim themselves(Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi and Sahanawaz Hussian).


Don't get touchy.Go read some reports on Indian Muslims and their prosperity.I bet Sayed and co. are happy with the adhi roti that they get through Food Security.

Religion plays a important role and if you read his post he himself is pretty clear on this issue.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Kaniska said:


> Zakir Bhai...I think what ever you are saying correct partially...If you see the issue in larger context...The way Vajpayee is praised as a liberal face of BJP, the image was not there at that point of time...Even during Vajpayee time, Muslims community did not vote the way they vote for Congress or others....It is after Vajpayee came to power that people started appreciating him...In the same vein, BJP does not have any choice to go for rather than Modi...Because even if BJP project any one except Modi, will you vote for BJP?...Of course not...Here you means i am referring symbollically to minority groups.... So it is a startergic move by BJP that in any way, Muslim and other so called secular Hindu people will not vote to BJP even if there is Sushma or Advani..so why not at least make Modi as PM so that they can consolidate their core vote base..
> 
> This is nothing to do with idelogy as it is presented....BJP is in downturn since 2004...There is a huge disspointment of the leadership skill of Central BJP leaders...No one will vote for Sushma and Advani...So BJP take a gamble....
> 
> So we like it or not....as long as minority vote does not come in a big way to BJP, Modi in present version will play a big role in BJP in future....In case minority accomodte BJP in future then either Modi needs to change his approch pr else BJP may place Shivraj or Manohar Parikar as a new leader in place of Modi....




Conclusion of ur long argument is that minorities don't vote for bjp that's why they install some one with "hardcore Hindu image" because its the vote bank of bjp and they have to cater to it.

*Now tell me:*

1.) Is it anyone's fault or minority's fault if they don't vote for BJP???

2.) Name the party who have slogan Hindi, Hindu, Hindustan????

3.) Its BJP when you talk about the African people only u then u will get their votes but others will shy away u can't blame non Africans for not voting for u. (Its just a example its nothing to do with Africans)

*or if u talk about football fans only they will vote for u. But in this case, u can't blame cricket fans or hockey fans or tannins fans for not voting for u.*

4.) Those who blame minorities are having myopic views or have forgotten history.

5.) *Those who accuse Muslims forgets that those who were religious fanatics and don't believe in Hindu-Muslim brotherhood or happy coexistence, they have already migrated to pakistan/Bangladesh.

6.) Those bjp fans who accuses Muslims or minorities forget that Congress in not a party or minorities if Muslims wanted their own party on religious ground Muslims League was the obvious choice But Muslims are not fanatics as BJP fans claims that's why they have chosen Congress which believe in coexistence be it North-South or Dalit-Brahmin or Hindi-Tamil or Hindu-Muslim.*

7.) *Congress is the party for all Indians they have never confined to themselves as Hindu party or Muslim party or Dravidian party or Akali party or Dalit party etc. etc.*

BJP always posed as a party or Hindu + Hindi that's why other shy away and its BJP to blame for it. (Now, i know that u will say for last 10-15 years bjp is saying its secular party but its because of the fact that they have seen at the time of NDA formation every party have reservation about their image and slogans. It takes time to change image. *If LeT's Haffez Saeed becomes Gandhian and claims that he now believe in non violence it will take decades to believe him.)*

8.) And last but not the least Modi is all fake he is not even a Hardcore Hindu but poses as one, just Google pravin togadia's statement that he have demolished more temples then Gaznavi or just ask ur self who is responsible for the death of 58 Hindus in Godhara?

*So obviously when we know that he is all fake be it development or Hindu why should one vote for him?*


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Ignore Modi haters and their posts.

Let us focus on main issue of FACTS.

Thank you all.

*Jayalalithaa will be prosecuted in income tax case, rules Supreme Court*

Tamil Nadu Chief Minister J Jayalalithaa will stand trial in her home state for failing to file her income tax returns 20 years ago, the Supreme Court ruled today.

The top court ordered that the trial must be completed within four months.

Income tax officials had filed criminal cases in 1996 and 1997 against the politician and her close aide N Sasikala after they did not file returns for the financial year 1993-94.

The chief minister had claimed that she had no taxable income for that year, and therefore there was no question of tax evasion, as alleged by some officials. 

However, the income tax department retaliated that it's obligatory to file returns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> BJP will get 300+ seats after Rahul's interview




Rahul is a game changer. If congress has any chance, He can change the game.



Bhai Zakir said:


> Mitro Bhaiyo,ye suar mujh se accha hai.
> Mitro Bhaiyo ye mera bade bhai ki tarah hai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feku's lies nailed*




Faku is batter than Gang Rapist and thieves who have looted country to collected Huge Sum in swiss bank to become richest people in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Will Modi deliver? Ratan Tata says YES.*

In an interview to ET, Ratan Tata, said Modi is a man who can deliver. For Tata, Modi’s Chinese characteristics are what make him stand out. “One really has a sense of faith in Mr Modi that if he says it will be done, it will be done,” FT quotes him as saying. The FT interview has the usual rants and raves about Modi being a “polarising” figure to his enemies and a “savior-in-waiting” to his fans. It also warns against presuming that Modi is a shoo-in for the prime minister’s job. 

The interesting questions raised in the ET article pertain to three things: whether Modi can deliver even if he is prime minister; whether the markets have already “priced in” his victory and thus may have less headroom to grow: and whether Modi will have problems with Reserve Bank Governor Raghuram Rajan, who FT labels as “hawkish and independent-minded.” To begin with the last one first, Rajan has labeled himself an “owl” rather than a hawk, and Modinomics is about business-friendly policies, not easy money. No Gujarati bets on easy money as the norm. 

The interest rate cycle is anyway near to peaking, and so Modi will shake hands with Rajan when the rates will begin falling. So no confrontation is likely to emerge. As Rajan himself says, there is no conflict between growth and inflation – the latter has to fall before growth can take off. The second point – whether the stock market has priced in Modi’s impending arrival at 7, Race Course Road – is fairly easier to answer. It hasn’t. Let’s remember, the Sensex’s level today is exactly where it was five years ago – at a time when the economy, despite the recent slowdown, has grown at an average of 7 per cent or more. Stocks are yet to price in this growth. 

A Modi victory will thus give the bulls more tailwind. Which brings us to the first question: will Modi be able to do all that people expect him to do? Will the Indian economy soar once he enters the picture? The answer is maybe, maybe not: the laws created to trip the economy – the Food Bill, the NREGA schemes, the Land Bill – will be impossible to reverse in any political outcome that does not give the BJP a majority or near-majority of its own. 

Also, given his personality, Modi may find that opposition to him is stronger right from the start. He will have no honeymoon period at all. In this scenario, his best bet will be to undo the UPA damage by smart administrative moves – using the cover of public-private partnerships to get projects going, change regulatory regimes for coal and mining companies , and shifting more investment powers to the states (which all states would support). 

We still don’t know what May 2014 will bring. But we have been wrong all along on Modi: in 2012, we said he may not win big in Gujarat, but he did; later we said he will not be able to overcome the internal party feuds to grab the party’s nomination, but he did; we said that he will not get allies – but he has. To his eternal allies – Shiv Sena and Akali Dal - he has now added two in Tamil Nadu and got back one BJP dropout Karnataka. Andhra, Haryana and Assam could be next. Whether these allies will add to BJP’s power, of course, is another question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku's Propaganda machinery using black money*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What future holds is in the womb of future don't
> 
> Is it not true that BJP don't have even a single MP in 18 states of India??


 Therefor BJP has a chance to open its account in 18 states and wipe out Gang Rapist's party from so many states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

You have every right to have your own opinion...I respect that but i have different views...Your points are good..but i do not agree to your point that Muslim voted for Congress for unity...Rather there is a choice that Muslim vote for Congress which is anti Hindu party and rather which is a better evil than the rest for some section of Muslims in India....But the scenario will change when India and its demographic population will have more Muslim population....The examples are evident in places like Kashmir and Kerala...That does not mean that there is no fanatics from Hindu groups too..

You will hardly see any Hindu leader getting prominence from a Muslim dominated areas...This is a very unfortunate and crucial debate which is pending to be discussed in our post independence India....



Bhai Zakir said:


> Conclusion of ur long argument is that minorities don't vote for bjp that's why they install some one with "hardcore Hindu image" because its the vote bank of bjp and they have to cater to it.
> 
> *Now tell me:*
> 
> 1.) Is it anyone's fault or minority's fault if they don't vote for BJP???
> 
> 2.) Name the party who have slogan Hindi, Hindu, Hindustan????
> 
> 3.) Its BJP when you talk about the African people only u then u will get their votes but others will shy away u can't blame non Africans for not voting for u. (Its just a example its nothing to do with Africans)
> 
> *or if u talk about football fans only they will vote for u. But in this case, u can't blame cricket fans or hockey fans or tannins fans for not voting for u.*
> 
> 4.) Those who blame minorities are having myopic views or have forgotten history.
> 
> 5.) *Those who accuse Muslims forgets that those who were religious fanatics and don't believe in Hindu-Muslim brotherhood or happy coexistence, they have already migrated to pakistan/Bangladesh.
> 
> 6.) Those bjp fans who accuses Muslims or minorities forget that Congress in not a party or minorities if Muslims wanted their own party on religious ground Muslims League was the obvious choice But Muslims are not fanatics as BJP fans claims that's why they have chosen Congress which believe in coexistence be it North-South or Dalit-Brahmin or Hindi-Tamil or Hindu-Muslim.*
> 
> 7.) *Congress is the party for all Indians they have never confined to themselves as Hindu party or Muslim party or Dravidian party or Akali party or Dalit party etc. etc.*
> 
> BJP always posed as a party or Hindu + Hindi that's why other shy away and its BJP to blame for it. (Now, i know that u will say for last 10-15 years bjp is saying its secular party but its because of the fact that they have seen at the time of NDA formation every party have reservation about their image and slogans. It takes time to change image. *If LeT's Haffez Saeed becomes Gandhian and claims that he now believe in non violence it will take decades to believe him.)*
> 
> 8.) And last but not the least Modi is all fake he is not even a Hardcore Hindu but poses as one, just Google pravin togadia's statement that he have demolished more temples then Gaznavi or just ask ur self who is responsible for the death of 58 Hindus in Godhara?
> 
> *So obviously when we know that he is all fake be it development or Hindu why should one vote for him?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> And why all of them are in BJP




Kyonki BJP wala Sochata hai aur Congress wala karata hai. like Pappu.



Bhai Zakir said:


>




Wow, 4 people huge crowd opposes Modi. Modi is going to loose!!!!!!!!!



Fawkes said:


> Are you out of your mind?
> Who posts Fb pics on discussion thread? Sometimes it's fine, but with every post, you come up with more pathetic pics. Don't post if you can't contribute to the discussion in civilian manner. This thread will do just fine without you.




It seems that as popularity of Modi increase and Opinion poll gives him more and more seats, person like him get more and more frustrated. Do not worry. Ignore him and move ahead.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> how many countries still have visa ban on him [modi]




None

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Is it anyone's fault or minority's fault if they don't vote for BJP???




Yes ofcourse



Bhai Zakir said:


> 2.) Name the party who have slogan Hindi, Hindu, Hindustan????



I have never heard this slogan but if Muslims stop giving votes to congress this will certainly be the slogan of congress.



Bhai Zakir said:


> 4.) Those who blame minorities are having myopic views or have forgotten history.



Which History of subcontinent? Reducing Hindus from 21% to 1% in Pakistan or reducing Hindus to 7% from 33% in Bangladesh or religious clenching of Hindus in Kashmir? Pl specify.



Bhai Zakir said:


> 5.) Those who accuse Muslims forgets that those who were religious fanatics and don't believe in Hindu-Muslim brotherhood or happy coexistence, they have already migrated to pakistan/Bangladesh.



What about those who still lives in India and Threats country to create another Pakistan and their sympathizer? What about those who talks of Gujarat Riots and have no sympathy for innocent women and children burnt alive in train? These people call themselves secular because they do not want Hindus to be considered as human beings.



Bhai Zakir said:


> 6.) Those bjp fans who accuses Muslims or minorities forget that Congress in not a party or minorities if Muslims wanted their own party on religious ground Muslims League was the obvious choice But Muslims are not fanatics as BJP fans claims that's why they have chosen Congress which believe in coexistence be it North-South or Dalit-Brahmin or Hindi-Tamil or Hindu-Muslim.



Because it is not possible to bring this party to power with Muslim votes.

Had Hindus been fundamentalist like Other community, India would have been a Hindu replubilc of Hindustan like Pakistan. If we vote to BJP, how can BJP be a communal party or Modi be a communal CM?




Bhai Zakir said:


> 7.) Congress is the party for all Indians they have never confined to themselves as Hindu party or Muslim party or Dravidian party or Akali party or Dalit party etc. etc.



That is why special fund for minority and Communal Vigilance bill. Had BJP be a communal and opportunist like congress, Who prevents BJP to do same in BJP rulled state? Some Muslims turn a blind eye when congress slaughter them like Hashim pura, Bhagal pur and Bombay, Gujarat 1969 etc.but the good thing is that Muslims have started understanding the poly of Congress.



Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP always posed as a party or Hindu + Hindi that's why other shy away and its BJP to blame for it. (Now, i know that u will say for last 10-15 years bjp is saying its secular party but its because of the fact that they have seen at the time of NDA formation every party have reservation about their image and slogans. It takes time to change image. If LeT's Haffez Saeed becomes Gandhian and claims that he now believe in non violence it will take decades to believe him.)



BJP do not need any certification from anybody. Hindus and Nationalist muslims vote for BJP. In Gujarat, Muslims have overwhelmingly voted for BJP.



Bhai Zakir said:


> 8.) And last but not the least Modi is all fake he is not even a Hardcore Hindu but poses as one, just Google pravin togadia's statement that he have demolished more temples then Gaznavi or just ask ur self who is responsible for the death of 58 Hindus in Godhara?




Ok so do not say Modi a hardcore ever or fundamentalist ever since you know that he is a fake Hardcore Hindu. It is nice to see you that you believe Pravin Togadia. Here we can certainly agree.

I asked myself who is responsible for death of 58 Hindus. I got the answer that who accepted the crime and punished by court are responsible for riots. By the way, did you asked yourself? I have heard that Muslims do not tell lie. It is banned in Koran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

On January 30, 1948 Mahatma Gandhi was assassinated by a religious fanatic. Capturing the grief of the people of India, Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru said "the light has gone out of our lives". Blaming religious extremism for Gandhi ji's assassination, Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel said "The speeches of the Sangh leaders are poisonous. It is as a result of this venom that Mahatma Gandhi has been assassinated. The followers of the Sangh have celebrated Gandhiji’s assassination by distributing sweets”



When he was attacked with bullets and assassinated, he said "Hey Ram" - The true Mahatma


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

This happened in 1987 in Uttar Pradesh. Like Delhi in 1984, Uttar Pradesh was then governed by the Congress. And the victims this time were innocent Muslims.

The story has been told umpteen times. Yet, I will repeat it.

On a cold winter evening, a company of the Provincial Armed Constabulary (PAC) descended on the Aara Machine Wali Gali at Hashimpura in Meerut and singled out healthy young Muslim men. As dusk fell, the men were taken to the banks of the Ganga canal at Muradnagar, hardly 40 km from Delhi.

The brutal killings there could never have become public knowledge had it not been for two survivors. One of them, Babuddin, a handloom worker from Bihar, survived the .303 barrage from PAC rifles, fired from close range.

*Vir Bahadur Singh was then the Congress chief minister of Uttar Pradesh. The party had a majority in the state assembly. The central government was led by none other than Rahul Gandhi’s father, Rajiv Gandhi.*

- See more at: Has Congress ever apologised for its failure to protect Muslims? - Free Press Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> On January 30, 1948 Mahatma Gandhi was assassinated by a religious fanatic. Capturing the grief of the people of India, Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru said "the light has gone out of our lives". Blaming religious extremism for Gandhi ji's assassination, Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel said "The speeches of the Sangh leaders are poisonous. It is as a result of this venom that Mahatma Gandhi has been assassinated. The followers of the Sangh have celebrated Gandhiji’s assassination by distributing sweets”
> 
> 
> 
> When he was attacked with bullets and assassinated, he said "Hey Ram" - The true Mahatma



Subsequently Sardar Patel Himself lifted Ban on Sangh saying that there is No proof and ban is lifted unconditionally.



AnnoyingOrange said:


> This happened in 1987 in Uttar Pradesh. Like Delhi in 1984, Uttar Pradesh was then governed by the Congress. And the victims this time were innocent Muslims.
> 
> The story has been told umpteen times. Yet, I will repeat it.
> 
> On a cold winter evening, a company of the Provincial Armed Constabulary (PAC) descended on the Aara Machine Wali Gali at Hashimpura in Meerut and singled out healthy young Muslim men. As dusk fell, the men were taken to the banks of the Ganga canal at Muradnagar, hardly 40 km from Delhi.
> 
> The brutal killings there could never have become public knowledge had it not been for two survivors. One of them, Babuddin, a handloom worker from Bihar, survived the .303 barrage from PAC rifles, fired from close range.
> 
> *Vir Bahadur Singh was then the Congress chief minister of Uttar Pradesh. The party had a majority in the state assembly. The central government was led by none other than Rahul Gandhi’s father, Rajiv Gandhi.*
> 
> - See more at: Has Congress ever apologised for its failure to protect Muslims? - Free Press Journal




Congress will never apologize but the problem is that Muslims have no objection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

AnnoyingOrange said:


> This happened in 1987 in Uttar Pradesh. Like Delhi in 1984, Uttar Pradesh was then governed by the Congress. And the victims this time were innocent Muslims.
> 
> The story has been told umpteen times. Yet, I will repeat it.
> 
> On a cold winter evening, a company of the Provincial Armed Constabulary (PAC) descended on the Aara Machine Wali Gali at Hashimpura in Meerut and singled out healthy young Muslim men. As dusk fell, the men were taken to the banks of the Ganga canal at Muradnagar, hardly 40 km from Delhi.
> 
> The brutal killings there could never have become public knowledge had it not been for two survivors. One of them, Babuddin, a handloom worker from Bihar, survived the .303 barrage from PAC rifles, fired from close range.
> 
> *Vir Bahadur Singh was then the Congress chief minister of Uttar Pradesh. The party had a majority in the state assembly. The central government was led by none other than Rahul Gandhi’s father, Rajiv Gandhi.*
> 
> - See more at: Has Congress ever apologised for its failure to protect Muslims? - Free Press Journal


Rediff On The NeT: Sonia says sorry to Sikhs for 'June 6' army action and 1984 riots

*Sonia says sorry to Sikhs for Bluestar, 1984 riots*
Sonia Gandhi kicked off the party's election campaign in Chandigarh by tendering a veiled apology for the army storming the Golden Temple, and the anti-Sikh riots that followed the assassination of Indira Gandhi.

Addressing a public meeting at the Ramlila grounds, Gandhi also touched upon the 1984 anti-Sikh riots, rising corruption and crime, the slump in the economy and general lack of governability at all levels, in her ten-minute speech in Hindi.

Indirectly referring to Operation Bluestar, Sonia Gandhi said, "_Ju kuchh June 6 ko hua, uska mujhe dukh hua_ (I am anguished by the events of June 6). The then prime minister Indira Gandhi ordered the army into the Sikh community's holiest shrine on June 6, 1984, after Punjabi militants set up their headquarters within the temple complex and conducted their war against the State from there. Subsequently, she was riddled with bullets by her own bodyguards who held her guilty of sacrilege, which in turn resulted in the worst-ever pogrom against Sikhs allegedly by Congressmen.

On the riots, Sonia Gandhi said she could ''understand'' the pain of Sikhs as she herself had experienced it, losing her husband Rajiv and mother-in-law Indira Gandhi that way.

''There is no use recalling what we have collectively lost. No words can balm that pain. Consolation from others always somehow sound hollow,'' she said.

''Three generations of my family have contributed in the fight for the country's independence. I ask you on their behalf to ensure victory to their dreams.''

Punjab and Haryana, she said, was the bread basket of the country. The hardworking people of Punjab have to learn to put back the years of terrorism and contribute to the nation's growth.

Recalling how Rajiv Gandhi dreamt of a prosperous Punjab, Sonia said, ''So much work is still to be done''.

She, however, reminded the people that no progress was possible in a climate of rising caste and communal politics. ''The politics of division is destroying what was carefully nurtured over years by our great leaders.''

''I have never entertained any political ambitions. I do not have any such dreams now. But how can one sit back quitely in such times,'' she asked.

She began her speech with a ''_Namaskar,_'' and in Punjabi, ''_Sat sri akal._'' She ended her address with the slogan ''_Jai Hind_'' -- _ala_ her mother-in-law -- three times.

Punjab Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal dubbed Sonia's apology as an ''election gimmick.'' He expressed surprise that it was not Congress president Sitaram Kesri but Sonia who was making such statements.

Neither the Congress's election manifesto released on Saturday or the half-a-dozen manifestoes released since 1984 ever mentioned Operation Bluestar or the anti-Sikh riots, he said.

Even Narasimha Rao visited Punjab twice as prime minister but never uttered a single word of sympathy to the Sikhs, he charged.



AnnoyingOrange said:


> This happened in 1987 in Uttar Pradesh. Like Delhi in 1984, Uttar Pradesh was then governed by the Congress. And the victims this time were innocent Muslims.
> 
> The story has been told umpteen times. Yet, I will repeat it.
> 
> On a cold winter evening, a company of the Provincial Armed Constabulary (PAC) descended on the Aara Machine Wali Gali at Hashimpura in Meerut and singled out healthy young Muslim men. As dusk fell, the men were taken to the banks of the Ganga canal at Muradnagar, hardly 40 km from Delhi.
> 
> The brutal killings there could never have become public knowledge had it not been for two survivors. One of them, Babuddin, a handloom worker from Bihar, survived the .303 barrage from PAC rifles, fired from close range.
> 
> *Vir Bahadur Singh was then the Congress chief minister of Uttar Pradesh. The party had a majority in the state assembly. The central government was led by none other than Rahul Gandhi’s father, Rajiv Gandhi.*
> 
> - See more at: Has Congress ever apologised for its failure to protect Muslims? - Free Press Journal


*Manmohan Singh's apology for anti-Sikh riots a ‘Gandhian moment of moral clarity,' says 2005 cable*
*Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's public apology for the 1984 anti-Sikh riots is hailed in an American diplomatic cable as a “singular act of political courage'' and an “almost Gandhian moment of moral clarity in India's long march to religious harmony.”

The violence in northern India, primarily in Delhi, targeting members of the Sikh community broke out following Prime Minister Indira Gandhi's assassination on October 31, 1984.

Writing on August 12, 2005 (38469: unclassified), Robert O'Blake, Deputy Chief of Mission at the American Embassy in New Delhi, noted that Dr. Singh had done “what no Indian leader in 20 years has been willing to do.”

“The PM's singular act of political courage stands in exquisite contrast to the opportunism and hatred directed by senior GOI officials against Sikhs in 1984. The PM's act of statesmanship will raise his already strong reputation as a representative of the nation's highest Gandhian ideals,” he said, adding that the apology “pre-empted BJP's efforts to capitalize on the (Nanavati Commission) report, which named two high-profile Congress leaders as conspirators in the riots.”

The cable, accessed by The Hindu through WikiLeaks, said the Congress party's “swift action'' against Jagdish Tytler and Sajjan Kumar in the wake of the commission's report “raised questions about the fate of Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi if a similar commission investigating the 2002 Gujarat riots finds his government at fault.''

In his apology in Parliament on August 12, 2005, Dr. Manmohan Singh said: “I have no hesitation in apologizing to the Sikh community. I apologize not only to the Sikh community, but to the whole Indian nation because what took place in 1984 is the negation of the concept of nationhood enshrined in our Constitution.”

The cable, describing the riots as “one of the saddest and darkest moments in recent Indian history,” said: “The PM apology and forced resignation of a minister with long ties to the Gandhi family has surprised Indians who only expected the worst of their politicians. The PM's singular act of political courage will be long-remembered as a momentous — almost Gandhian — moment of moral clarity in India's long march to religious harmony.”
*



HariPrasad said:


> Subsequently Sardar Patel Himself lifted Ban on Sangh saying that there is No proof and ban is lifted unconditionally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress will never apologize but the problem is that Muslims have no objection.


Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's public apology for the 1984 anti-Sikh riots is hailed in an American diplomatic cable as a “singular act of political courage'' and an “almost Gandhian moment of moral clarity in India's long march to religious harmony.”

The violence in northern India, primarily in Delhi, targeting members of the Sikh community broke out following Prime Minister Indira Gandhi's assassination on October 31, 1984.

Writing on August 12, 2005 (*38469: unclassified*), Robert O'Blake, Deputy Chief of Mission at the American Embassy in New Delhi, noted that Dr. Singh had done “what no Indian leader in 20 years has been willing to do.”

“The PM's singular act of political courage stands in exquisite contrast to the opportunism and hatred directed by senior GOI officials against Sikhs in 1984. The PM's act of statesmanship will raise his already strong reputation as a representative of the nation's highest Gandhian ideals,” he said, adding that the apology “pre-empted BJP's efforts to capitalize on the (Nanavati Commission) report, which named two high-profile Congress leaders as conspirators in the riots.”

The cable, accessed by _The Hindu _through WikiLeaks, said the Congress party's “swift action'' against Jagdish Tytler and Sajjan Kumar in the wake of the commission's report “raised questions about the fate of Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi if a similar commission investigating the 2002 Gujarat riots finds his government at fault.''

In his apology in Parliament on August 12, 2005, Dr. Manmohan Singh said: “I have no hesitation in apologizing to the Sikh community. I apologize not only to the Sikh community, but to the whole Indian nation because what took place in 1984 is the negation of the concept of nationhood enshrined in our Constitution.”

The cable, describing the riots as “one of the saddest and darkest moments in recent Indian history,” said: “The PM apology and forced resignation of a minister with long ties to the Gandhi family has surprised Indians who only expected the worst of their politicians. The PM's singular act of political courage will be long-remembered as a momentous — almost Gandhian — moment of moral clarity in India's long march to religious harmony.”

*
Congress has apologized for 1984 riots, Modi has not for 2002: Singhvi - The Times of India

Congress has apologized for 1984 riots, Modi has not for 2002: Singhvi*
*NEW DELHI: Congress on Tuesday said apology from the party leadership for 1984 riots set it apart from Narendra Modi who is accused of orchestrating the 2002 anti-Muslim carnage, slamming the comparison between the two parties as well as the pogroms as "odious".

AICC spokesman Abhishek Singhvi said Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and Congress chief Sonia Gandhi had apologized for the anti-Sikh riots more than once and that too 10 years ago. He said the Gujarat riots were different because apart from apology, the process of reconciliation over the 12 years as well as transfer of riot cases out of Gujarat showed that the state government was suspect. 

"There was en masse transfer of cases from Gujarat, done for the first time in the country. That was a vote of no-confidence (in the state) else why would the Supreme Court transfer cases," Singhvi said, adding "This was done to ensure an impartial outcome which, it was felt, could not be had in the Modi-led Gujarat." 

The Congress spokesman faced persistent questions on the issue after Rahul Gandhi's interview to Times Now in which he dealt with the two riots. 

The spokesman said terrible events like riots could not be compared because they were all unpardonable but Congress could not be blamed for the Sikh riots like Modi is for Gujarat riots. 

Singhvi reminded that PM Atal Bihari Vajpayee had reminded Modi of his "raj dharma" during the riots, asking what was the reason for the public reprimand. 

He said the 1984 riots started just after the assassination of Indira Gandhi while in Gujarat, it was orchestrated over three days after the burning of a train carrying kar sevaks with dead bodies handed over to organizations like Vishwa Hindu Parishad to stoke emotions. 

Praising Rahul for his interview to Times Now, Singhvi said, "Gandhi has not only spoken and interacted. He willingly subjected himself to a no-holds barred 80-minute in-depth cross-examination and he has done it with humility." Singhvi pointed to Rahul's emphasis on transparency as the standpoint of the interview. 

In what appeared a dig at Modi, Singhvi said, "He (Rahul) is quite unlike a number of persons in our political system who aspire for big office but are habituated to speaking with a forked tongue, who are self-centred and have illusions of infallibility."*


----------



## Bhai Zakir

HariPrasad said:


> Therefor BJP has a chance to open its account in 18 states and wipe out *Gang Rapist's party* from so many states.





HariPrasad said:


> Rahul is a game changer. If congress has any chance, He can change the game.
> 
> *Faku is batter than Gang Rapist and thieves who have looted country to collected Huge Sum in swiss bank to become richest people in the world*.




1.) Can u talk with senses and facts??

2.) *Do u know as per cyber laws u can be reported and prosecuted for these sick things?*

3.) You can criticize or put up Corruption allegations but what the hell is this gang rape party???

4.) Will u happy if someone posted about Modi's old discarded wife or Modi's snoop gate which are all for real and reality while gang rape party is the sickest thing i have ever heard.

5.) *And as for the black money Baba Ramdev Says "90% of black money is in India only while rest of the 10% abroad but BJP talks about the one which is abroad but keep silence on the black money in India"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

श्री राहुल गांधी संघ लोक सेवा आयोग के अभ्यर्थियो से मुलाकात करते हुए 

कांग्रेस उपाधयक्ष श्री राहुल गांधी ने आज संघ लोक सेवा आयोग के अभ्यर्थियो से मुलाकात कि और परीक्षा पध्हती में हाल में आये बदलाव के बारे में जानकारी ली एवं अपने स्तर से जल्द से जल्द यथासम्भव कदम उठाने का भरोसा भी दिलाया


----------



## HariPrasad

@fsayed

I am talking about Killing of Muslims in congress regime. Had I been a muslim, I wold have praised Modi as rather than doing a drama of saying sorry in killing of people, Modi faced inquiry and came out clean. He told CBI that I am available for interrogation for 4 days. Ask me what ever you want. CBI came prepared with a huge questionory of 90 question. Modi answer them all and avoided none saying that he has forgotten etc.

On other hand congress protected all goon and said sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawkes

Sala pappu ki itni beijjati ke baad bhi logon ke dimaag ka kudha bahar nahi nikla.
@fsayed and @Bhai Zakir
This thread is for BJP supporters to discuss things, try not to spread congressi propaganda, will be a complete waste of your time. 
Posting biased articles won't do any good to change anyone's mind here.

Sala pappu ki itni beijjati ke baad bhi logon ke dimaag ka kudha bahar nahi nikla.
@fsayed and @Bhai Zakir
This thread is for BJP supporters to discuss things, try not to spread congressi propaganda, will be a complete waste of your time. 
Posting biased articles won't do any good to change anyone's mind here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Can u talk with senses and facts??



Sense is lacking in you. internet is flooded with Facts.



Bhai Zakir said:


> 2.) Do u know as per cyber laws u can be reported and prosecuted for these sick things?



GO and complaint. You are not able to comprehend a simple sentence.



Bhai Zakir said:


> 4.) Will u happy if someone posted about Modi's old discarded wife or Modi's snoop gate which are all for real and reality while gang rape party is the sickest thing i have ever heard.



You guys have posted worse than that. We have answered that democratically.



Bhai Zakir said:


> 5.) And as for the black money Baba Ramdev Says "90% of black money is in India only while rest of the 10% abroad but BJP talks about the one which is abroad but keep silence on the black money in India"



Wher in your dream? Baba Ramdev says there is a 400 lakh crore of Black money out of which 50 lakh crore in India.

Does more amount of black money in country (As per your version falsely quotting Baba ramdev) make anybody having black money in foreign country less culprit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> Subsequently Sardar Patel Himself lifted Ban on Sangh saying that there is No proof and ban is lifted unconditionally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress will never apologize but the problem is that Muslims have no objection.



Sardar Patel would have outllawed sangh if he could. He HATED them more than anyone else around. He'll thank that he's dead and sangh offshoots like BJP are using his name. I've read many of your posts, you're stupid and, well, stupid. Minorities can vote for anyone they want. ANyone can vote for anyone they want. They don't have to justify a thing to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Fawkes said:


> Sala pappu ki itni beijjati ke baad bhi logon ke dimaag ka kudha bahar nahi nikla.
> @fsayed and @Bhai Zakir
> This thread is for BJP supporters to discuss things, try not to spread congressi propaganda, will be a complete waste of your time.
> Posting biased articles won't do any good to change anyone's mind here.
> 
> Sala pappu ki itni beijjati ke baad bhi logon ke dimaag ka kudha bahar nahi nikla.
> @fsayed and @Bhai Zakir
> This thread is for BJP supporters to discuss things, try not to spread congressi propaganda, will be a complete waste of your time.
> Posting biased articles won't do any good to change anyone's mind here.


----------



## Puchtoon

Many things are attributed falsely to esteemed personalities neither gandhiji said "_First they laugh at you..._" nor he said "_Hey ram_" on death,No evidence available.

Gandhi would have been called Communal by today's Indira-Italy congress members.


Rajeev Forum post bharo yojna members should use other threads


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Sense is lacking in you.
> 
> 
> 
> GO and complaint. You are not able to comprehend a simple sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have posted worse than that. We have answered that democratically.
> 
> 
> 
> Wher in your dream? Baba Ramdev says there is a 400 lakh crore of Black money out of which 50 lakh crore in India.
> 
> Does more amount of black money in country (As per your version falsely quotting Baba ramdev) make anybody having black money in foreign country less culprit?










Puchtoon said:


> Many things are attributed falsely to esteemed personalities neither he said "_First they laugh at you..._" nor he said "_Hey ram_" on death,No evidence available.
> 
> Gandhi would have been called Communal by today's Indira-Italy congress members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


>




Nobody beats congress in innogratiation. How much Megawatt added till date? do you know the rate? 2 rs higher than gujarat. If it is done, It will ruin Rajasthan's economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

PThis is precisely congress cyber brigade works.... when challenged with hard facts... they do what their Rocket Chap Pappu does all the time....words..words...words.... meaningless words.


I am talking about 1987 and he is posting about 1984.... Pappu ke Dhakkan Chamche...



fsayed said:


> Rediff On The NeT: Sonia says sorry to Sikhs for 'June 6' army action and 1984 riots
> *Sonia says sorry to Sikhs for Bluestar, 1984 riots*
> Sonia Gandhi kicked off the party's election campaign in Chandigarh by tendering a veiled apology for the army storming the Golden Temple, and the anti-Sikh riots that followed the assassination of Indira Gandhi.
> 
> Addressing a public meeting at the Ramlila grounds, Gandhi also touched upon the 1984 anti-Sikh riots, rising corruption and crime, the slump in the economy and general lack of governability at all levels, in her ten-minute speech in Hindi.
> 
> Indirectly referring to Operation Bluestar, Sonia Gandhi said, "_Ju kuchh June 6 ko hua, uska mujhe dukh hua_ (I am anguished by the events of June 6). The then prime minister Indira Gandhi ordered the army into the Sikh community's holiest shrine on June 6, 1984, after Punjabi militants set up their headquarters within the temple complex and conducted their war against the State from there. Subsequently, she was riddled with bullets by her own bodyguards who held her guilty of sacrilege, which in turn resulted in the worst-ever pogrom against Sikhs allegedly by Congressmen.
> 
> On the riots, Sonia Gandhi said she could ''understand'' the pain of Sikhs as she herself had experienced it, losing her husband Rajiv and mother-in-law Indira Gandhi that way.
> 
> ''There is no use recalling what we have collectively lost. No words can balm that pain. Consolation from others always somehow sound hollow,'' she said.
> 
> ''Three generations of my family have contributed in the fight for the country's independence. I ask you on their behalf to ensure victory to their dreams.''
> 
> Punjab and Haryana, she said, was the bread basket of the country. The hardworking people of Punjab have to learn to put back the years of terrorism and contribute to the nation's growth.
> 
> Recalling how Rajiv Gandhi dreamt of a prosperous Punjab, Sonia said, ''So much work is still to be done''.
> 
> She, however, reminded the people that no progress was possible in a climate of rising caste and communal politics. ''The politics of division is destroying what was carefully nurtured over years by our great leaders.''
> 
> ''I have never entertained any political ambitions. I do not have any such dreams now. But how can one sit back quitely in such times,'' she asked.
> 
> She began her speech with a ''_Namaskar,_'' and in Punjabi, ''_Sat sri akal._'' She ended her address with the slogan ''_Jai Hind_'' -- _ala_ her mother-in-law -- three times.
> 
> Punjab Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal dubbed Sonia's apology as an ''election gimmick.'' He expressed surprise that it was not Congress president Sitaram Kesri but Sonia who was making such statements.
> 
> Neither the Congress's election manifesto released on Saturday or the half-a-dozen manifestoes released since 1984 ever mentioned Operation Bluestar or the anti-Sikh riots, he said.
> 
> Even Narasimha Rao visited Punjab twice as prime minister but never uttered a single word of sympathy to the Sikhs, he charged.
> 
> 
> *Manmohan Singh's apology for anti-Sikh riots a ‘Gandhian moment of moral clarity,' says 2005 cable*
> *Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's public apology for the 1984 anti-Sikh riots is hailed in an American diplomatic cable as a “singular act of political courage'' and an “almost Gandhian moment of moral clarity in India's long march to religious harmony.”*
> 
> *The violence in northern India, primarily in Delhi, targeting members of the Sikh community broke out following Prime Minister Indira Gandhi's assassination on October 31, 1984.*
> 
> *Writing on August 12, 2005 (38469: unclassified), Robert O'Blake, Deputy Chief of Mission at the American Embassy in New Delhi, noted that Dr. Singh had done “what no Indian leader in 20 years has been willing to do.”*
> 
> *“The PM's singular act of political courage stands in exquisite contrast to the opportunism and hatred directed by senior GOI officials against Sikhs in 1984. The PM's act of statesmanship will raise his already strong reputation as a representative of the nation's highest Gandhian ideals,” he said, adding that the apology “pre-empted BJP's efforts to capitalize on the (Nanavati Commission) report, which named two high-profile Congress leaders as conspirators in the riots.”*
> 
> *The cable, accessed by The Hindu through WikiLeaks, said the Congress party's “swift action'' against Jagdish Tytler and Sajjan Kumar in the wake of the commission's report “raised questions about the fate of Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi if a similar commission investigating the 2002 Gujarat riots finds his government at fault.''*
> 
> *In his apology in Parliament on August 12, 2005, Dr. Manmohan Singh said: “I have no hesitation in apologizing to the Sikh community. I apologize not only to the Sikh community, but to the whole Indian nation because what took place in 1984 is the negation of the concept of nationhood enshrined in our Constitution.”*
> 
> *The cable, describing the riots as “one of the saddest and darkest moments in recent Indian history,” said: “The PM apology and forced resignation of a minister with long ties to the Gandhi family has surprised Indians who only expected the worst of their politicians. The PM's singular act of political courage will be long-remembered as a momentous — almost Gandhian — moment of moral clarity in India's long march to religious harmony.”*
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's public apology for the 1984 anti-Sikh riots is hailed in an American diplomatic cable as a “singular act of political courage'' and an “almost Gandhian moment of moral clarity in India's long march to religious harmony.”
> 
> The violence in northern India, primarily in Delhi, targeting members of the Sikh community broke out following Prime Minister Indira Gandhi's assassination on October 31, 1984.
> 
> Writing on August 12, 2005 (*38469: unclassified*), Robert O'Blake, Deputy Chief of Mission at the American Embassy in New Delhi, noted that Dr. Singh had done “what no Indian leader in 20 years has been willing to do.”
> 
> “The PM's singular act of political courage stands in exquisite contrast to the opportunism and hatred directed by senior GOI officials against Sikhs in 1984. The PM's act of statesmanship will raise his already strong reputation as a representative of the nation's highest Gandhian ideals,” he said, adding that the apology “pre-empted BJP's efforts to capitalize on the (Nanavati Commission) report, which named two high-profile Congress leaders as conspirators in the riots.”
> 
> The cable, accessed by _The Hindu _through WikiLeaks, said the Congress party's “swift action'' against Jagdish Tytler and Sajjan Kumar in the wake of the commission's report “raised questions about the fate of Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi if a similar commission investigating the 2002 Gujarat riots finds his government at fault.''
> 
> In his apology in Parliament on August 12, 2005, Dr. Manmohan Singh said: “I have no hesitation in apologizing to the Sikh community. I apologize not only to the Sikh community, but to the whole Indian nation because what took place in 1984 is the negation of the concept of nationhood enshrined in our Constitution.”
> 
> The cable, describing the riots as “one of the saddest and darkest moments in recent Indian history,” said: “The PM apology and forced resignation of a minister with long ties to the Gandhi family has surprised Indians who only expected the worst of their politicians. The PM's singular act of political courage will be long-remembered as a momentous — almost Gandhian — moment of moral clarity in India's long march to religious harmony.”
> 
> *Congress has apologized for 1984 riots, Modi has not for 2002: Singhvi - The Times of India
> 
> Congress has apologized for 1984 riots, Modi has not for 2002: Singhvi
> NEW DELHI: Congress on Tuesday said apology from the party leadership for 1984 riots set it apart from Narendra Modi who is accused of orchestrating the 2002 anti-Muslim carnage, slamming the comparison between the two parties as well as the pogroms as "odious".
> 
> AICC spokesman Abhishek Singhvi said Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and Congress chief Sonia Gandhi had apologized for the anti-Sikh riots more than once and that too 10 years ago. He said the Gujarat riots were different because apart from apology, the process of reconciliation over the 12 years as well as transfer of riot cases out of Gujarat showed that the state government was suspect.
> 
> "There was en masse transfer of cases from Gujarat, done for the first time in the country. That was a vote of no-confidence (in the state) else why would the Supreme Court transfer cases," Singhvi said, adding "This was done to ensure an impartial outcome which, it was felt, could not be had in the Modi-led Gujarat."
> 
> The Congress spokesman faced persistent questions on the issue after Rahul Gandhi's interview to Times Now in which he dealt with the two riots.
> 
> The spokesman said terrible events like riots could not be compared because they were all unpardonable but Congress could not be blamed for the Sikh riots like Modi is for Gujarat riots.
> 
> Singhvi reminded that PM Atal Bihari Vajpayee had reminded Modi of his "raj dharma" during the riots, asking what was the reason for the public reprimand.
> 
> He said the 1984 riots started just after the assassination of Indira Gandhi while in Gujarat, it was orchestrated over three days after the burning of a train carrying kar sevaks with dead bodies handed over to organizations like Vishwa Hindu Parishad to stoke emotions.
> 
> Praising Rahul for his interview to Times Now, Singhvi said, "Gandhi has not only spoken and interacted. He willingly subjected himself to a no-holds barred 80-minute in-depth cross-examination and he has done it with humility." Singhvi pointed to Rahul's emphasis on transparency as the standpoint of the interview.
> 
> In what appeared a dig at Modi, Singhvi said, "He (Rahul) is quite unlike a number of persons in our political system who aspire for big office but are habituated to speaking with a forked tongue, who are self-centred and have illusions of infallibility."*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Can u talk with senses and facts??
> 
> 2.) *Do u know as per cyber laws u can be reported and prosecuted for these sick things?*
> 
> 3.) You can criticize or put up Corruption allegations but what the hell is this gang rape party???
> 
> 4.) Will u happy if someone posted about Modi's old discarded wife or Modi's snoop gate which are all for real and reality while gang rape party is the sickest thing i have ever heard.
> 
> 5.) *And as for the black money Baba Ramdev Says "90% of black money is in India only while rest of the 10% abroad but BJP talks about the one which is abroad but keep silence on the black money in India"*


bhai ye rss walo se argue mat karo


----------



## fsayed

AnnoyingOrange said:


> PThis is precisely congress cyber brigade works.... when challenged with hard facts... they do what their Rocket Chap Pappu does all the time....words..words...words.... meaningless words.


dont u able to read news paper articals


----------



## Puchtoon




----------



## kbd-raaf

@Bhai Zakir @fsayed

There's a Congress/RG thread. Go post your pictures there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

fsayed said:


> dont u able to read news paper articals


None of the crap you posted talks about 1987 Killings by UP police under Congress Raj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Ammyy said:


> Congress and those bastard gandhi selling dead of this great man for vote.[/quot
> u called mahatma gandhi bastard shame on u


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Ammyy said:


> Congress and those bastard gandhi selling dead of this great man for vote.




Just replace BJP with the word congress, Modi with gandhi and Sardar Patel with the great man and your post is 100% true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

1.Economy in Tatters
2.Huge number of Bonds bought by MMS
3.NO JOBS 
4.Flawed Foreign policy
5.Red tapism No interest of FII
6.Slow growth ,wasting money
7.HUGE HUGE Scams 
8.Policy paralysis
9.Rape epidemic .
10.End of india story

This is UPA ~ United Paisekamao Alliance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Nobody beats congress in ingratiation. How much Megawatt added till date? do you know the rate? 2 rs higher than gujarat. If it is done, It will ruin Rajasthan's economy.


Global solar capacity addition to touch 43,000 MW next year
India is expected to add about 1,800 MW solar energy capacity next year, according to global energy consulting firm Mercom Capital Group. In a report released today it said that global solar installations are forecast to be in the range of 43,000 MW next year.

The capacity additions are expected to be driven by many countries looking to increase their solar energy generation. With China revising its solar installation goals, Mercom expects it total roughly 10,500 MW in 2014.

"Support for solar seems to be getting stronger by the day and backed up by solid goals, policies, tariffs, standards and environmental regulations," it said.

Mercom Capital's CEO and co-founder Raj Prabhu said that helped by strong demand, the solar module over-supply situation has improved.

"Prices are stable, and manufacturers are reporting shipment growth and ramping up capacity," he noted.

Apart from China, the US is anticipated to see steady growth in the solar sector. Solar energy installations in the US are projected to touch 6,000 MW next year. In India, the operational capacity, comprising solar photo voltaic and solar thermal, is a little over 2,000 MW.

To bolster solar power generation, the government in 2010 had launched the Jawaharlal Nehru National Solar Mission that aims at 20,000 MW of grid-connected solar power by 2022.

Last week, the World Bank had said that in a short span of three years, India has made impressive strides in developing its abundant solar power potential.

"With more than 300 million people without access to energy and industry citing energy shortage as key growth barrier in India, solar power has the potential to help the country address the shortage of power for economic growth," Onno Ruhl, World Bank country director in India, had said.


----------



## Puchtoon

Corrupt/Failed BAHUGUNA changed at last minute 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/428842917218619392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Under Congress Raj:

During 1985 to divert attention away from the anti-reservation stir the state was pushed to communal riots. A hindu family was burnt alive by the communal mob. Even the press was not spared in 1985, the offices of Gujarati daily “Gujarat Samachar” and “Indian Express” were attacked and put to fire. These newspapers were considered to be anti government by then Chief Minister Madhavsinh Solanki of congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Sardar Patel would have outllawed sangh if he could. He HATED them more than anyone else around. He'll thank that he's dead and sangh offshoots like BJP are using his name. I've read many of your posts,




Still he had to remove Ban. Thsis proves the innocence of Sangh.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> I've read many of your posts, you're stupid and, well, stupid. Minorities can vote for anyone they want. ANyone can vote for anyone they want. They don't have to justify a thing to you



Still you read so many post of stupid and waste your time. Isn't it?

Ofcourse, Minority can vote any party they like so as Majority, Mr. spoke person of Minority. I never said that anybody should not vote for Congress. Many such Minority people have overwhelmingly voted for Modi. I have never ask for any justification. Did you find it anywhere?


----------



## Puchtoon

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Under Congress Raj:
> 
> During 1985 to divert attention away from the anti-reservation stir the state was pushed to communal riots. A hindu family was burnt alive by the communal mob. Even the press was not spared in 1985, the offices of Gujarati daily “Gujarat Samachar” and “Indian Express” were attacked and put to fire. These newspapers were considered to be anti government by then Chief Minister Madhavsinh Solanki of congress.


Hashimpura massacre was under provision of P chidambaram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*Cabinet increases subsidised LPG cylinders from nine to 12*

Read more at: Cabinet increases subsidised LPG cylinders from nine to 12 | Firstpost

The Union Cabinet on Thursday approved an increase in the number of subsidised domestic LPG cylinders that a household can get in a year from nine to 12. This, after Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi had on 17 January requested Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to increase the subsidy saying nine cylinders were not sufficient for a household. "A family can get one cylinder every month," said oil minister Veerappa Moily. Reuters "Prime Ministerji, nine cylinders are not enough... the people want 12 cylinders not nine," Gandhi had said, during an AICC meeting in New Delhi. Immediately after the meeting, MoS in the Prime Minister's Office V Narayanasamy had said that the government will raise the allocation as Gandhi had made the request and he was the de facto leader of the Congress. Last week, Oil Minister M Veerappa Moily had said the Cabinet was likely to soon consider increasing the quota of subsidised cooking gas cylinders. "After our vice president Rahul Gandhi said nine cylinders are not enough, I have moved a Cabinet note to increase the quota to 12. I think the Cabinet is likely to consider the proposal this week," Moily had said after launching the sale of 5-kg cooking gas (LPG) cylinders at petrol pumps in the national capital. The move is likely benefit 10 percent of domestic LPG consumers who use above nine cylinders in a year. The minister had said 89.2 percent of the 15 crore LPG consumers use up to nine cylinders in a year and it was only 10 percent of the consumers that have to buy the additional requirement at the market price. If the quota is raised to 12, about 97 percent of the LPG consumers would be covered by subsidised LPG, he said. But increasing the subsidy will also come at a cost for the government. If the Cabinet does agree to a hike, which in all likelihood will happen, it will result in an additional fuel subsidy burden of Rs 3,300 crore-4,000 crore. The government already incurs about Rs 46,000 crore per annum as LPG subsidy. The government had initially capped the supply of subsidised domestic LPG cylinders to six per household annually in September 2012 in a bid to cut its subsidy bill. The quota was raised to nine in January 2013. With inputs from PTI

Read more at: Cabinet increases subsidised LPG cylinders from nine to 12 | Firstpost


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Global solar capacity addition to touch 43,000 MW next year
> India is expected to add about 1,800 MW solar energy capacity next year, according to global energy consulting firm Mercom Capital Group. In a report released today it said that global solar installations are forecast to be in the range of 43,000 MW next year.
> 
> The capacity additions are expected to be driven by many countries looking to increase their solar energy generation. With China revising its solar installation goals, Mercom expects it total roughly 10,500 MW in 2014.
> 
> "Support for solar seems to be getting stronger by the day and backed up by solid goals, policies, tariffs, standards and environmental regulations," it said.
> 
> Mercom Capital's CEO and co-founder Raj Prabhu said that helped by strong demand, the solar module over-supply situation has improved.
> 
> "Prices are stable, and manufacturers are reporting shipment growth and ramping up capacity," he noted.
> 
> Apart from China, the US is anticipated to see steady growth in the solar sector. Solar energy installations in the US are projected to touch 6,000 MW next year. In India, the operational capacity, comprising solar photo voltaic and solar thermal, is a little over 2,000 MW.
> 
> To bolster solar power generation, the government in 2010 had launched the Jawaharlal Nehru National Solar Mission that aims at 20,000 MW of grid-connected solar power by 2022.
> 
> Last week, the World Bank had said that in a short span of three years, India has made impressive strides in developing its abundant solar power potential.
> 
> "With more than 300 million people without access to energy and industry citing energy shortage as key growth barrier in India, solar power has the potential to help the country address the shortage of power for economic growth," Onno Ruhl, World Bank country director in India, had said.




how does that counter my post?


----------



## Ammyy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> how does that counter my post?


ur question was how much currently installed plz read u will get the answer



Ammyy said:


>


----------



## fsayed

Cabinet increases subsidised LPG cylinders from nine to 12 | Firstpost

The Union Cabinet on Thursday approved an increase in the number of subsidised domestic LPG cylinders that a household can get in a year from nine to 12. This, after Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi had on 17 January requested Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to increase the subsidy saying nine cylinders were not sufficient for a household. "A family can get one cylinder every month," said oil minister Veerappa Moily. Reuters "Prime Ministerji, nine cylinders are not enough... the people want 12 cylinders not nine," Gandhi had said, during an AICC meeting in New Delhi. Immediately after the meeting, MoS in the Prime Minister's Office V Narayanasamy had said that the government will raise the allocation as Gandhi had made the request and he was the de facto leader of the Congress. Last week, Oil Minister M Veerappa Moily had said the Cabinet was likely to soon consider increasing the quota of subsidised cooking gas cylinders. "After our vice president Rahul Gandhi said nine cylinders are not enough, I have moved a Cabinet note to increase the quota to 12. I think the Cabinet is likely to consider the proposal this week," Moily had said after launching the sale of 5-kg cooking gas (LPG) cylinders at petrol pumps in the national capital. The move is likely benefit 10 percent of domestic LPG consumers who use above nine cylinders in a year. The minister had said 89.2 percent of the 15 crore LPG consumers use up to nine cylinders in a year and it was only 10 percent of the consumers that have to buy the additional requirement at the market price. If the quota is raised to 12, about 97 percent of the LPG consumers would be covered by subsidised LPG, he said. But increasing the subsidy will also come at a cost for the government. If the Cabinet does agree to a hike, which in all likelihood will happen, it will result in an additional fuel subsidy burden of Rs 3,300 crore-4,000 crore. The government already incurs about Rs 46,000 crore per annum as LPG subsidy. The government had initially capped the supply of subsidised domestic LPG cylinders to six per household annually in September 2012 in a bid to cut its subsidy bill. The quota was raised to nine in January 2013. With inputs from PTI

Read more at: Cabinet increases subsidised LPG cylinders from nine to 12 | Firstpost


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> ur question was how much currently installed plz read u will get the answer



It is not installed at all in Rajasthan. Rate compared to gujarat is very high.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Honestly, I'm not expecting miracles from Modi.

My expectations are as follows:

1) Reforms in the infrastructure, taxation industries etc.
2) Unpopular reversals of the land bill, food subsidy, MNREGA etc. (must be done QUICK)
3) Massive investments in road infra, water infra, power infra, etc.

The above has to be done within the first 6 months to a year. Or India is going to go back to it's usual slot of backwards, poverty stricken hellhole.

I don't see black money from abroad being brought back to India, that's not likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> It is not installed at all in Rajasthan. Rate compared to gujarat is very high.


bhai u stil dont understand the poster was mou sign between psu and upa government will start 1000 mw in three years rest 3000 mw in 4years


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> Honestly, I'm not expecting miracles from Modi.
> 
> My expectations are as follows:
> 
> 1) Reforms in the infrastructure, taxation industries etc.
> 2) Unpopular reversals of the land bill, food subsidy, MNREGA etc. (must be done QUICK)
> 3) Massive investments in road infra, water infra, power infra, etc.
> 
> The above has to be done within the first 6 months to a year. Or India is going to go back to it's usual slot of backwards, poverty stricken hellhole.
> 
> I don't see black money from abroad being brought back to India, that's not likely.



you will witness a clear difference if Modi Become PM. Price will go down and employment will Zoom that is sure.



fsayed said:


> bhai u stil dont understand the poster was mou sign between psu and upa government will start 1000 mw in three years rest 3000 mw in 4years




Mere bahi Main yehi to Tumko kahe raha hun. Modi created 650 MW in single year at a rate 2 Rs less than centre. This guys do simple MOU and advertise as if it is done. If they achieve the target (1000 MW in 3 years as you said), still it will be half of what Modi did in Gujarat at Rs 2 lesser than center.


----------



## Puchtoon

*Satyapal Singh set to join BJP, contest elections from UP?*

Mumbai Mirror | Jan 29, 2014, 11.57 PM IST




*Bipin Kumar Singh and Abhijit Sathe with Deepal Trevedie*

_Series of meetings with Rajnath Singh and Nitin Gadkari in Mumbai and New Delhi set the stage for his induction._

Mumbai Police Commissioner Satyapal Singh seems all set to join the Bharatiya Janata Party and contest the forthcoming Lok Sabha elections from Uttar Pradesh. 

While Singh refused to comment on the development, saying it's speculation, sources said his entry into the BJP has been vetted and cleared at the highest level. 

Sources said Singh has had a string of meetings with former party chief Nitin Gadkari and the incumbent Rajnath Singh. These meetings followed Gujarat Chief Minister and the party's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's instructions to his close aide Amit Shah to get in touch with the Mumbai top cop. 

Singh, who earned brownie points with the BJP when he refused to head the Special Investigation Team formed by the Gujarat High Court to investigate the Ishrat Jahan fake encounter case, has two years left in service. 

Singh has also had close relations with the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh leadership from the time he was the Nagpur police commissioner. 

With keen interest in Hindu scriptures and spiritualism, Singh was often invited to RSS-affiliated institutes to deliver lectures. His candidature is reportedly backed by top RSS leaders. 

Sources said Singh may get a ticket to contest either from Baghpat or Meerut in Uttar Pradesh. Singh is a native of Meerut, which is just 52 km away from Baghpat. 

Baghpat has been represented by the Rashtriya Lok Dal's Ajit Singh in Parliament for the last three terms. While Ajit Singh too is keen to join the BJP, Modi thinks Satyapal Singh's clean image will help the party. 

Baghpat has a significant population of exservicemen and is considered a centre of academic excellence along with Lucknow and Kanpur. 

Singh in the past month-and-a-half met Rajnath and Gadkari several times in Delhi and Mumbai. Sources say he has already established contact with prominent party workers in the two constituencies. 

A 1980 batch IPS officer, Singh has occupied several top positions in Maharashtra police. Before being appointed as Mumbai police commissioner, he was additional DGP (law and order). He was also commissioner of police in Pune and Nagpur and was one of the early SPs in Naxal-affected Gadchiroli district. 

Singh has worked in the CBI and has authored several books on spirituality and human values. His last book, Talash Insaan Ki, was released by Amitabh Bachchan and Javed Akhtar late last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Puchtoon said:


> *Satyapal Singh set to join BJP, contest elections from UP?*
> 
> Mumbai Mirror | Jan 29, 2014, 11.57 PM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bipin Kumar Singh and Abhijit Sathe with Deepal Trevedie*
> 
> _Series of meetings with Rajnath Singh and Nitin Gadkari in Mumbai and New Delhi set the stage for his induction._
> 
> Mumbai Police Commissioner Satyapal Singh seems all set to join the Bharatiya Janata Party and contest the forthcoming Lok Sabha elections from Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> While Singh refused to comment on the development, saying it's speculation, sources said his entry into the BJP has been vetted and cleared at the highest level.
> 
> Sources said Singh has had a string of meetings with former party chief Nitin Gadkari and the incumbent Rajnath Singh. These meetings followed Gujarat Chief Minister and the party's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's instructions to his close aide Amit Shah to get in touch with the Mumbai top cop.
> 
> Singh, who earned brownie points with the BJP when he refused to head the Special Investigation Team formed by the Gujarat High Court to investigate the Ishrat Jahan fake encounter case, has two years left in service.
> 
> Singh has also had close relations with the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh leadership from the time he was the Nagpur police commissioner.
> 
> With keen interest in Hindu scriptures and spiritualism, Singh was often invited to RSS-affiliated institutes to deliver lectures. His candidature is reportedly backed by top RSS leaders.
> 
> Sources said Singh may get a ticket to contest either from Baghpat or Meerut in Uttar Pradesh. Singh is a native of Meerut, which is just 52 km away from Baghpat.
> 
> Baghpat has been represented by the Rashtriya Lok Dal's Ajit Singh in Parliament for the last three terms. While Ajit Singh too is keen to join the BJP, Modi thinks Satyapal Singh's clean image will help the party.
> 
> Baghpat has a significant population of exservicemen and is considered a centre of academic excellence along with Lucknow and Kanpur.
> 
> Singh in the past month-and-a-half met Rajnath and Gadkari several times in Delhi and Mumbai. Sources say he has already established contact with prominent party workers in the two constituencies.
> 
> A 1980 batch IPS officer, Singh has occupied several top positions in Maharashtra police. Before being appointed as Mumbai police commissioner, he was additional DGP (law and order). He was also commissioner of police in Pune and Nagpur and was one of the early SPs in Naxal-affected Gadchiroli district.
> 
> Singh has worked in the CBI and has authored several books on spirituality and human values. His last book, Talash Insaan Ki, was released by Amitabh Bachchan and Javed Akhtar late last year.


congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

HariPrasad said:


> you will witness a clear difference if Modi Become PM. Price will go down and employment will Zoom that is sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mere bahi Main yehi to Tumko kahe raha hun. Modi created 650 MW in single year at a rate 2 Rs less than centre. This guys do simple MOU and advertise as if it is done. If they achieve the target (1000 MW in 3 years as you said), still it will be half of what Modi did in Gujarat at substantially high price.



IDK Hari, we should expect less as we have a smaller chance of being dissapointed.

My hope is that one day, when investors come to India, they will not have to chase government officials around, the officials will come to them and encourage them to invest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

The Congress Party is conducting Primaries in around 16 Lok Sabha constituencies across the country in the run-up to the Lok Sabha Elections 2014. Primaries is a system which allows for a broader participation of people in deciding who should be a candidate from their constituency from that party. It makes the ticket allotment process fair and more transparent. The Congress party is the first national party to bring in such a process in India. 

For more information visit www.primaries.inc.in


----------



## Puchtoon




----------



## drunken-monke

jha said:


> Yes.. Praful Patel may be weighing his options. But NC wont go with BJP for sure.
> 
> A faction might though..


Its a ploy employed by NCP so that they would not aligned themselves with cong before election.. They may get benefited from this and after election, they would join cong again.. they have done this earlier in Maharashtra....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/428838621785755648

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

fsayed said:


> Cabinet increases subsidised LPG cylinders from nine to 12 | Firstpost
> 
> The Union Cabinet on Thursday approved an increase in the number of subsidised domestic LPG cylinders that a household can get in a year from nine to 12. This, after Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi had on 17 January requested Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to increase the subsidy saying nine cylinders were not sufficient for a household. "A family can get one cylinder every month," said oil minister Veerappa Moily. Reuters "Prime Ministerji, nine cylinders are not enough... the people want 12 cylinders not nine," Gandhi had said, during an AICC meeting in New Delhi. Immediately after the meeting, MoS in the Prime Minister's Office V Narayanasamy had said that the government will raise the allocation as Gandhi had made the request and he was the de facto leader of the Congress. Last week, Oil Minister M Veerappa Moily had said the Cabinet was likely to soon consider increasing the quota of subsidised cooking gas cylinders. "After our vice president Rahul Gandhi said nine cylinders are not enough, I have moved a Cabinet note to increase the quota to 12. I think the Cabinet is likely to consider the proposal this week," Moily had said after launching the sale of 5-kg cooking gas (LPG) cylinders at petrol pumps in the national capital. The move is likely benefit 10 percent of domestic LPG consumers who use above nine cylinders in a year. The minister had said 89.2 percent of the 15 crore LPG consumers use up to nine cylinders in a year and it was only 10 percent of the consumers that have to buy the additional requirement at the market price. If the quota is raised to 12, about 97 percent of the LPG consumers would be covered by subsidised LPG, he said. But increasing the subsidy will also come at a cost for the government. If the Cabinet does agree to a hike, which in all likelihood will happen, it will result in an additional fuel subsidy burden of Rs 3,300 crore-4,000 crore. The government already incurs about Rs 46,000 crore per annum as LPG subsidy. The government had initially capped the supply of subsidised domestic LPG cylinders to six per household annually in September 2012 in a bid to cut its subsidy bill. The quota was raised to nine in January 2013. With inputs from PTI
> 
> Read more at: Cabinet increases subsidised LPG cylinders from nine to 12 | Firstpost




It was the Congress itself that removed subsidy on LPG and imposed a limit of 6 and later 9 cylinders a year, now they are increasing the subsidy limit to 12 cylinders, so, should we curse Congress for removing subsidy or praise it for giving subsidy for 12 cylinders? First decide yourself and then come back.

Edit: And does Congress want votes for that? Seriously?


----------



## Puchtoon

BJP-TDP Alliance almost done

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/428818434277642240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Roy K. Cherian




I had posed a question this morning. And I had posted it in all earnesty after being disgusted with the fact that Rahul Gandhi was found floundering. Now I have my answer clear. I will any day vote for incompetence than for a pack of lies. I had commented in TOI on an article where Arun Jaitley was criticising Rahul Gandhi's interview. My comment was simple "Let Narendra Modi have the guts to come on National TV before criticising Rahul Gandhi" Can you believe the comment was taken off as an offensive post. I am attaching a photo of the mail. This is precisely what is happening. No one knows what is happening in Gujarat. We are being fed only what Namo wants us to hear. In fact on National TV yesterday Piyush Goyal the spokesperson of BJP said that NaMo will come on TV only if he is allowed to decide the questions that should be asked. What do you prefer - incompetence or lack of freedom of speech!!


----------



## drunken-monke

fsayed said:


> On January 30, 1948 Mahatma Gandhi was assassinated by a religious fanatic. Capturing the grief of the people of India, Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru said "the light has gone out of our lives". Blaming religious extremism for Gandhi ji's assassination, Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel said "The speeches of the Sangh leaders are poisonous. It is as a result of this venom that Mahatma Gandhi has been assassinated. The followers of the Sangh have celebrated Gandhiji’s assassination by distributing sweets”
> 
> 
> 
> When he was attacked with bullets and assassinated, he said "Hey Ram" - The true Mahatma


He never said "he Ram" Its a blatant lie... Go to High Court of Mumbai/Delhi, you will find the records...
Reason being he was killed, he was supporting the idea of helping Pakistan.. He threaten to sit for hunger strike if 65 crore INR not given to Pakistan... He wanted to go to Pakistan for yatra... He made Sardar Vallabh Bhai patel become HM instead of PM... Neharu was a characterless man....




The shocking love triangle between Lord Mountbatten, his wife and the founder of modern India | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

^ Is that guy retarded? NaMo has come on national television for interviews, speeches, etc, etc umpteen times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi phenomenon: Propaganda or Reality? | Guruprasad's Portal

Must read for modi critics its an eye opener.. modi fan can rejoice

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

fsayed said:


> I had posed a question this morning. And I had posted it in all earnesty after being disgusted with the fact that Rahul Gandhi was found floundering. Now I have my answer clear. I will any day vote for incompetence than for a pack of lies. I had commented in TOI on an article where Arun Jaitley was criticising Rahul Gandhi's interview. My comment was simple "Let Narendra Modi have the guts to come on National TV before criticising Rahul Gandhi" Can you believe the comment was taken off as an offensive post. I am attaching a photo of the mail. This is precisely what is happening. No one knows what is happening in Gujarat. We are being fed only what Namo wants us to hear. In fact on National TV yesterday Piyush Goyal the spokesperson of BJP said that NaMo will come on TV only if he is allowed to decide the questions that should be asked. What do you prefer - incompetence or lack of freedom of speech!!



No doubt you will choose Incompetence. You would have found any other reason to choose incompetence. A comment being removed because it was false and offensive will be called invasion on freedom of speech but removing a huge number of entries using government channels is not.

And the line " No one knows what is happening in Gujarat. " is really funny. A huge number of NGOs , Newspapers , Magazines and Channels have been digging Gujrat to find anything for last 12 years. They must have been stupid if they did not find anything.

There is no need to justify your love for "incompetent" , communal and corrupt Congress. Its your choice. Spare us with snapshots and family photographs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## typoerror

fsayed said:


> Roy K. Cherian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had posed a question this morning. And I had posted it in all earnesty after being disgusted with the fact that Rahul Gandhi was found floundering. Now I have my answer clear. I will any day vote for incompetence than for a pack of lies. I had commented in TOI on an article where Arun Jaitley was criticising Rahul Gandhi's interview. My comment was simple "Let Narendra Modi have the guts to come on National TV before criticising Rahul Gandhi" Can you believe the comment was taken off as an offensive post. I am attaching a photo of the mail. This is precisely what is happening. No one knows what is happening in Gujarat. We are being fed only what Namo wants us to hear. In fact on National TV yesterday Piyush Goyal the spokesperson of BJP said that NaMo will come on TV only if he is allowed to decide the questions that should be asked. What do you prefer - incompetence or lack of freedom of speech!!




typical mallu christian. what can i say? i have 4 such morons in my family. if he was so damn passionate to know about gujarat and dosent trust anyone, why the fk does he not book a train ticket and visit. seems well off enough to afford it. judgemental retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

Gujarat BJP declares a 78-member election management committee led by shri Parshottam Rupala for Lok Sabha polls 2014...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> Modi phenomenon: Propaganda or Reality? | Guruprasad's Portal
> 
> Must read for modi critics its an eye opener.. modi fan can rejoice



Excellent, this should be posted everywhere and for everyone to see. But knowing the IQ level of Congressis, they ll prolly say that the _The Hindu_ is a "communal" newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Yay for Kejriwal! Jai AAP! Onwards progress and so on

Brace yourself for 10-hour power cuts, says BSES Yamuna | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MST

Puchtoon said:


>



Wow...goes to show how much media is manipulated in this country.


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> Yay for Kejriwal! Jai AAP! Onwards progress and so on
> 
> Brace yourself for 10-hour power cuts, says BSES Yamuna | Business Standard



The pseudo intellectual aaptards deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> The pseudo intellectual aaptards deserve it.


No coverage of 400+ died in delhi due to cold , not much coverage of rapes too ,maybe this will also be not covered .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

typoerror said:


> *typical mallu christian*. what can i say? i have 4 such morons in my family. if he was so damn passionate to know about gujarat and dosent trust anyone, why the fk does he not book a train ticket and visit. seems well off enough to afford it. judgemental retards.





Some of my best friends are Mallu christains. lay off them will you?


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Ravi Nair said:


> Some of my best friends are Mallu christains. lay off them will you?



That is your problem. Deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> My hope is that one day, when investors come to India, they will not have to chase government officials around, the officials will come to them and encourage them to invest.




There are many such investor delight stories of Gujarat. One such famous story is TATA NANO. Believe me, If he comes to power, he will made India Auto, Electronics and Textile hub.



fsayed said:


> Roy K. Cherian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had posed a question this morning. And I had posted it in all earnesty after being disgusted with the fact that Rahul Gandhi was found floundering. Now I have my answer clear. I will any day vote for incompetence than for a pack of lies. I had commented in TOI on an article where Arun Jaitley was criticising Rahul Gandhi's interview. My comment was simple "Let Narendra Modi have the guts to come on National TV before criticising Rahul Gandhi" Can you believe the comment was taken off as an offensive post. I am attaching a photo of the mail. This is precisely what is happening. No one knows what is happening in Gujarat. We are being fed only what Namo wants us to hear. In fact on National TV yesterday Piyush Goyal the spokesperson of BJP said that NaMo will come on TV only if he is allowed to decide the questions that should be asked. What do you prefer - incompetence or lack of freedom of speech!!




What an Idiot the man is. Modi had been to national media numbers of times. In Aaap ki adalat, various conclaves, In front of shriram collage students and lots and lots of Public forum. He has answered each and every question being asked.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## typoerror

Ravi Nair said:


> Some of my best friends are Mallu christains. lay off them will you?



So is my dad, mum, sister and brother in law. will i lay off? no. it is my duty to the nation to try and show them facts. and I will also cuss a bit while im at it. freedom of speech. so you lay off.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chronos

typoerror said:


> So is my dad, mum, sister and brother in law. will i lay off? no. it is my duty to the nation to try and show them facts. and I will also cuss a bit while im at it. freedom of speech.* so you lay off*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

You guys are so cute together.


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> You guys are so cute together.



what the hell. Who did you reply to???

:-D


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> what the hell. Who did you reply to???
> 
> :-D



You and typoerror.


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> You and typoerror.



that's how it starts. Then the clothes come off 

wait 

That's not what I meant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Mumbai police commissioner Satyapal Singh resigns. May join BJP and contest from Meerut, UP!*

Mumbai police commissioner Satyapal Singh has tendered his resignation and the IPS officer is expected to join either the BJP or the AAP ahead of the upcoming national elections. The IPS official has reportedly applied under the voluntary retirement scheme and has sought to be relieved by the second week of February, a request that is unlikely to be granted, reported the Mumbai Mirror.

Singh, has become the first Mumbai police commissioner to have resigned from his post and said that he wanted to serve the nation with a renewed energy. "I have sent my resignation letter to to the government. The government will now take a call. I now aim to serve society and the nation by joining politics. I have not decided which party to join. When a decision is made, I will make the announcement." While he refused to comment on his political ambitions, he told the Times of India that he would definitely be contesting the upcoming national elections but is still to decide which constituency. 

Meanwhile CNN-IBN quoted a senior BJP leader as saying that Singh had already interacted with BJP President Rajnath Singh and former President Nitin Gadkari, and the party could give him a seat from Uttar Pradesh or Maharashtra. Even the Aam Aadmi Party has reportedly offered the IPS official a seat. According to the Mumbai Mirror, the BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is reportedly keen that Singh join the party during its rally in Meerut on Sunday. He is likely to attend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> that's how it starts. Then the clothes come off
> 
> wait
> 
> That's not what I meant



Teehe Freudian slip.


----------



## Roybot

Ravi Nair said:


> what the hell. Who did you reply to???
> 
> :-D



Yeah for a second I thought he was commenting on a fb pic or something.


----------



## livingdead

Roybot said:


> Yeah for a second I thought he was commenting on a fb pic or something.


i was banned from acid thread ... throughly enjoyed it though..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

किसी ने कुछ साल पहले कारन थापर से कहा था 

'' आय विल हैवे टु रेस्ट , नीड़ वाटर - दोस्ती बनी रहे बस , अपनी दोस्ती बनी रहे , आय विल बी हैप्पी - यू केम हियर , आय ऍम हैप्पी आय ऍम थैंकफुल टू यू - इट्स ओकी - योर थिंग्स हैव उम.... उम.... - आपके आइडियाज हैं - आप बोलते रहिये - करन देखो मैं दोस्ताना सम्बन्ध बनाना चाहता हूँ - आप उसकी कोशिश कीजिये - 

और आज उन्ही महापुरुष के भक्त, राहुल गांधी के साक्छातकार पर टीका टिप्पड़ी कर रहे हैं , भारी विडंबना है -






Strengthening the party at the grass-root level by encouraging intense interaction with ordinary workers would be the main objective of the Congress after the general elections. 

The party would listen to the workers “more attentively” and decide the future course of action across the country, said Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi during a day-long visit to Raipur.


----------



## Roybot

hinduguy said:


> i was banned from acid thread ... *throughly enjoyed it though*..



Me too, that thread was high on acid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Roybot said:


> Me too, that thread was high on acid



How come you got banned?


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> How come you got banned?



You mean couple of days back? I swore at some troll, got banned for that


----------



## fsayed

*Surprisingly BJP started claiming slogan of one of ad with slogan "Mai Nahi, Hum" and said it used it in 2011. Here is the poster of Nov'2010 by a Congress councilor organising a Musayara in Indore celebrating his victory. *

*Needless to say who copied whom *

*Jai Ho ...*


----------



## fsayed

*Surprisingly BJP started claiming slogan of one of ad with slogan "Mai Nahi, Hum" and said it used it in 2011. Here is the poster of Nov'2010 by a Congress councilor organising a Musayara in Indore celebrating his victory. *

*Needless to say who copied whom *

*Jai Ho ...*


----------



## Jason bourne

AAP released list of corrupt leaders which whom they gona fight election ....


----------



## fsayed

*Yesterday Harshvardhan & BJP was crying in the Media that they were demanding SIT for 1984 riots from last 30 days! BJP was in govt for 5 years in Delhi. What they did for it???

In fact, what they did when they were in power in 1996, they removed names of all the RSS & BJP cadres who were charge-sheeted in 1984 riots cases.*


----------



## Star Wars

fsayed said:


> *Yesterday Harshvardhan & BJP was crying in the Media that they were demanding SIT for 1984 riots from last 30 days! BJP was in govt for 5 years in Delhi. What they did for it???
> 
> In fact, what they did when they were in power in 1996, they removed names of all the RSS & BJP cadres who were charge-sheeted in 1984 riots cases.*



Congress men are involved in the riots themselves and your crying about BJP ? BJP and RSS were involved in fighting the congress goons and protecting Sikhs in Delhi they got charge sheeted for that y the Congress...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Roybot said:


> You mean couple of days back? I swore at some troll, got banned for that



From that thread I mean?


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> From that thread I mean?



Oh nah I wasn't banned from the thread. The "me too" was for the thoroughly enjoyed the thread part.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Dhoni consults Congress spokespersons to find positives in team India’s performance*
Dhoni consults Congress spokespersons to find positives in team India’s performance | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Music director Bappi Lahiri may join BJP today: Sources


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429190638341750784

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429190638341750784



More prominent people find BJP is the way to go...even serving Mumbai police chief is going that way! 

Mumbai police chief Satyapal Singh resigns, may join BJP | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429190638341750784




Ye kya he bappi lehri wants to join bjp


----------



## Puchtoon




----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

HariPrasad said:


> Music director Bappi Lahiri may join BJP today: Sources




Senior BJP leader Kalyan Singh have once said that BJP is the party of retired and tired.


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Mumbai police commissioner Satyapal Singh resigns. May join BJP and contest from Meerut, UP!*
> 
> Mumbai police commissioner Satyapal Singh has tendered his resignation and the IPS officer is expected to join either the BJP or the AAP ahead of the upcoming national elections. The IPS official has reportedly applied under the voluntary retirement scheme and has sought to be relieved by the second week of February, a request that is unlikely to be granted, reported the Mumbai Mirror.
> 
> Singh, has become the first Mumbai police commissioner to have resigned from his post and *said that he wanted to serve the nation with a renewed energy.* "I have sent my resignation letter to to the government. The government will now take a call.* I now aim to serve society and the nation by joining politics.* I have not decided which party to join. When a decision is made, I will make the announcement." While he refused to comment on his political ambitions, he told the Times of India that he would definitely be contesting the upcoming national elections but is still to decide which constituency.
> 
> Meanwhile CNN-IBN quoted a senior BJP leader as saying that Singh had already interacted with BJP President Rajnath Singh and former President Nitin Gadkari, and the party could give him a seat from Uttar Pradesh or Maharashtra. Even the Aam Aadmi Party has reportedly offered the IPS official a seat. According to the Mumbai Mirror, the BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is reportedly keen that Singh join the party during its rally in Meerut on Sunday. He is likely to attend.



Another guy who wants to* "serve the nation"* by not even completing the job he has been given.........


----------



## kurup

HariPrasad said:


> Music director Bappi Lahiri may join BJP today: Sources



Is that the guy who wears hundreds of gold chains around the neck ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

kurup said:


> Is that the guy who wears hundreds of gold chains around the neck ??



yup that's him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Android said:


> yup that's him



Good addition to BJP .

So now they can find the money for campaigning by selling his gold chains ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawkes

I got a nice joke on India's political situation.

Sonia gives Rs. 100 each to all her 3 children ( assume there are 3) and asks them to buy something that will fill the complete room they were sitting in.
1st one buys wood but it isn't enough.
2nd one buys cotton but it still is less than required,
Owl buys Rs 5 candle and its light fills the whole room. Sonia becomes very happy.Just then kapil sibal stands up and says " since rahulji has joined politics, india's future is as bright as the room."

Just then Anna Hazare shots from outside, "its all good but where are rest 95 rupees?"


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Bang Galore said:


> Another guy who wants to* "serve the nation"* by not even completing the job he has been given.........



He's scheduled to retire next year 

*If Modi has no popularity in Tamil nadu, why is Jayalalitha hell bent on stopping his rally??*

Chennai: Madras High Court today reserved orders on a petition seeking a direction to DGP, and Superintendent of Police,Kancheepuram not to grant permission for a public meeting on 8 February in which the BJP Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is going to participate. On a petition filed by one Gowthama Sannah, the First Bench, comprising Chief Justice RK Agrawal and Justice K Ravichandra Babu after hearing the arguments of counsel for the petitioner, said it was reserving its orders.

The petitioner alleged that Modi's conduct and activity in the recent past was detrimental to the interest of general public not only in Tamil Nadu but all over the country. BJP and its Prime Ministerial candidate are convening public meetings and rallies for which police were taking activists of other political parties into preventive custody on suspicion thereby infringing on the fundamental right of the people. 

The petitioner said BJP was going to hold the meeting at Vandalur and the area being thickly populated, there is likelihood of breach of peace and law and order problem maybe created. The petitioner said he has already given representation to the authorities concerned not to give permission to hold the meeting at Vandalur but he has not received any response and hence he moved the court.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

In front of Anarchist Kejriwal house, today


----------



## Jason bourne

Now now AAP backs KHAAP ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

In what is likely to be the first of many such cases, Nitin Gadkari has filed a defamation suit against Keju and given him 72 hours to retract yesterday's statement and offer a public apology. 

This is car crash telly..I'm loving it

To give credit where it's due, AK through his antics has managed to keep AAP in the news round the clock since assuming power, which is no mean achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*Next time if some body asks about congress contribution of India, copy and paste this 
....................................................................................................................
A few humble contributions of Congress 
1. Constitution of India
2. IITs, IIMs, ISI, 250 plus universities, Indian Agricultural Research Institute, UGC 1956, AICTE 1987
3. Doordarshan
4. AIR
5. IGNOU largest university in the world established in 1985
6. New IITs and IIMs during UPA 1
7. ISRO
8. BARC
9. First Indian cosmonaut Mr Rakesh Sharma 
10. Pakistan Surrenders to India 1971
11. Nuclear Deal
12. Computerization by Shri Rajiv Gandhi
13. Non Aligned Movement by Pt. Jawahr Lal Nehru
14. Bringing back the Gold deposited out of the country
15. First Nuclear Test during Mrs. Gandhi
16. DRDO
17. Economic Reforms by Mr Manmohan Singh
18. India is 4th largest GDP
19. 2nd fastest growing economy
20. MGNREGA
21. RTI
22. Kendriya Vidhyalayas
23. SAIL
24. BHEL
25. HZL
26. Locomotive factories etc realted to railways
27. Jai Jawan Jai Kisan
28. Nuclear Deal
29. Inclusion of Sikkim in India
30. Chandrayan
31. Bhakra Nangal Dam
32. Planning Commision of India and First Five Year plan in 1951 by Pt. Jawahar lal Nehru
33. AIIMS
34. free and compulsory elementary education for rural children
35. Nationalization of Banks
36. Green Revolution 
37. As per economic surveys, when Indira Gandhi became Prime Minister, 65% of the country's population was below the poverty line, and when her regime ended in 1984, this figure was 45%. During her rule, food production increased by 250%.Literacy also increased in India by 30%
38. Modernization of the telecommunication industry 
39. Navodaya Vidyalaya System in 1986 
40. The first National Education Programme was promulgated in 1968 by the government of Prime Minister Indira Gandhi, and the second by Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi in 1986.
41. Shri Rajiv Gandhi increased government support for science and technology and associated industries, and reduced import quotas, taxes and tariffs on technology-based industries, especially computers, airlines, defence and telecommunications. He introduced measures significantly reducing the License Raj, allowing businesses and individuals to purchase capital, consumer goods and import without bureaucratic restrictions.
42. created MTNL in 1986,
43. public call offices, better known as PCOs, helped spread telephones in rural areas.
44. free market reforms that rescued the almost bankrupt nation from economic collapse.
45. SEBI Act of 1992 and the Security Laws (Amendment) which gave SEBI the legal authority to register and regulate all security market intermediaries.
46. Opening up in 1992 of India's equity markets to investment by foreign institutional investors and permitting Indian firms to raise capital on international markets by issuing Global Depository Receipts (GDRs)
47. Starting in 1994 of the National Stock Exchange as a computer-based trading system which served as an instrument to leverage reforms of India's other stock exchanges. The NSE emerged as India's largest exchange by 1996.
48. The impact of these reforms may be gauged from the fact that total foreign investment (including foreign direct investment, portfolio investment, and investment raised on international capital markets) in India grew from a minuscule US $132 million in 1991-92 to $5.3 billion in 1995-96
49. Rao began industrial policy reforms with the manufacturing sector. He slashed industrial licensing, leaving only 18 industries subject to licensing. Industrial regulation was rationalized.
50. it was Rajiv Gandhi who reduced the voting age to 18. 
51. It was Rajiv Gandhi who declared Swami Vivekanandas birth anniversary on January 12th as National Youth Day.
52. Look East foreign policy
53. A strong earthquake in Latur, Maharashtra, also killed 10,000 people and displaced hundreds of thousands in 1993. Rao was applauded by many for using modern technology and resources to organize major relief operations to assuage the stricken people, and for schemes of economic reconstruction. The prime minister, Narasimha Rao, appointed an Oxford-educated former academic/bureaucrat, Manmohan Singh, as finance minister. Singh had served in all major economic positions in the country, including as governor of India’s central bank, the Reserve Bank of India. As secretary-general of the South Commission, he had also had close interactions with IMF managing director Michel Camdessus. As economic adviser to the previous prime minister, Singh was not new to the impending crisis. To him, making exchange rate adjustments, implementing fiscal reform, and influencing business expectations were the most immediate policy priorities.*


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Mika as Chai wala.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429488345647833088


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

kurup said:


> Is that the guy who wears hundreds of gold chains around the neck ??




Yes



Bhai Zakir said:


> Senior BJP leader Kalyan Singh have once said that BJP is the party of retired and tired.




So what? Lots of leaders have told lots of thing about lots of parties.


----------



## fsayed

Roybot said:


>







फेकू के इस दोगले चरित्र को शेयर करिये !
अगर इस देश मे झूठ के पुलिंदे पर चल रही कोई पार्टी है तो वो है भाजपा और इसके ब्रांड राजदूत हैं फेकू उर्फ मोदी ! ये जनाब अरबों रुपये खर्च करके रैलियाँ करते हैं , सिर्फ इसलिये ताकि वो मंच पर खड़े होगा झूठ पर झूठ बोल सकें !मीडिया क्या है कुकुर है जहाँ नोट रूपी रोटी दिखी लगे लपकने ! जनता को तय करना होगा इस झूठे आदमी से निजात कैसे पाना है !खुद को प्रमोट करने के लिये देश के इतिहास , वर्तमान सबको झूठ बना देने वाले ये फेकू महाराज ऐसे ऐसे वादे करते हैं जिससे जनता भड़कती है मोटीवेट नही होती ! मुस्लिम नमाज़ पढ ले तो दिक्कत हो जाती है और मंच से कहते हैं मुस्लिम भाई हैं ! दोगली राजनीति का सर्वप्रथम चेहरा है फेकू दा ग्रेट

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> फेकू के इस दोगले चरित्र को शेयर करिये !
> अगर इस देश मे झूठ के पुलिंदे पर चल रही कोई पार्टी है तो वो है भाजपा और इसके ब्रांड राजदूत हैं फेकू उर्फ मोदी ! ये जनाब अरबों रुपये खर्च करके रैलियाँ करते हैं , सिर्फ इसलिये ताकि वो मंच पर खड़े होगा झूठ पर झूठ बोल सकें !मीडिया क्या है कुकुर है जहाँ नोट रूपी रोटी दिखी लगे लपकने ! जनता को तय करना होगा इस झूठे आदमी से निजात कैसे पाना है !खुद को प्रमोट करने के लिये देश के इतिहास , वर्तमान सबको झूठ बना देने वाले ये फेकू महाराज ऐसे ऐसे वादे करते हैं जिससे जनता भड़कती है मोटीवेट नही होती ! मुस्लिम नमाज़ पढ ले तो दिक्कत हो जाती है और मंच से कहते हैं मुस्लिम भाई हैं ! दोगली राजनीति का सर्वप्रथम चेहरा है फेकू दा ग्रेट




Why you getting mad about Kiran Bedi's comment on AAP. Aren't you a Congress supporter? Ek dil do jaan, chot kise lagi, dard kise hua!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> फेकू के इस दोगले चरित्र को शेयर करिये !
> अगर इस देश मे झूठ के पुलिंदे पर चल रही कोई पार्टी है तो वो है भाजपा और इसके ब्रांड राजदूत हैं फेकू उर्फ मोदी ! ये जनाब अरबों रुपये खर्च करके रैलियाँ करते हैं , सिर्फ इसलिये ताकि वो मंच पर खड़े होगा झूठ पर झूठ बोल सकें !मीडिया क्या है कुकुर है जहाँ नोट रूपी रोटी दिखी लगे लपकने ! जनता को तय करना होगा इस झूठे आदमी से निजात कैसे पाना है !खुद को प्रमोट करने के लिये देश के इतिहास , वर्तमान सबको झूठ बना देने वाले ये फेकू महाराज ऐसे ऐसे वादे करते हैं जिससे जनता भड़कती है मोटीवेट नही होती ! मुस्लिम नमाज़ पढ ले तो दिक्कत हो जाती है और मंच से कहते हैं मुस्लिम भाई हैं ! दोगली राजनीति का सर्वप्रथम चेहरा है फेकू दा ग्रेट



Such BS may help you a bit to manage your frustration but with each of such BS, Modi is getting strong. His popularity is at best today. Dogs bark but can not stop elephant from moving ahead. modi ji is going to become PM after 111 day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Another Congressi chor nailed. 

Cheating case:Teesta, husband Javed denied anticipatory bail | DeshGujarat

Gets a round of applause from the mother of all chors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Such BS may help you a bit to manage your frustration but with each of such BS, Modi is getting strong. His popularity is at best today. Dogs bark but can not stop elephant from moving ahead. modi ji is going to become PM after 111 day.









Roybot said:


> Another Congressi chor nailed.
> 
> Cheating case:Teesta, husband Javed denied anticipatory bail | DeshGujarat
> 
> Gets a round of applause from the mother of all chors.


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


>



i do not access to you tube from where I am posting.


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Puchtoon

_@khangression _

अभी तो मोदी ने कैंपेन सही से शुरू भी नहीं किया है

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Teesta Setalvad gets transit bail in case of usurping funds | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

 Why wouldn't Congress save its most faithful stooge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Roybot said:


> Teesta Setalvad gets transit bail in case of usurping funds | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
> 
> Why wouldn't Congress save its most faithful stooge


The Mad Economy: Narendra Modi and the Gujarat Model : Facts behind the overhyped, over advertised beliefs.



Puchtoon said:


> _@khangression _
> 
> अभी तो मोदी ने कैंपेन सही से शुरू भी नहीं किया है


The Mad Economy: Narendra Modi and the Gujarat Model : Facts behind the overhyped, over advertised beliefs.



HariPrasad said:


> i do not access to you tube from where I am posting.


The Mad Economy: Narendra Modi and the Gujarat Model : Facts behind the overhyped, over advertised beliefs.


----------



## fsayed

राहुल ईमानदार, भुगत रहे हैं कांग्रेस की गलतियां: रामदेव





*राहुल ईमानदार, भुगत रहे हैं कांग्रेस की गलतियां: रामदेव

जम्मू।* योग गुरु बाबा रामदेव आज जम्मू कुछ अलग अंदाज में नजर आए। अक्सर कांग्रेस उपाध्यक्ष राहुल गांधी की धज्जियां उड़ाने वाले रामदेव ने उनकी जमकर तारीफ की। बाबा रामदेव ने राहुल को ईमानदार और निर्दोष बताया। रामदेव ने कहा कि राहुल को कांग्रेस की गलतियों की सजा मिल रही है।

बाबा रामदेव ने कहा कि वो व्यक्तिगत तौर पर मानते हैं कि राहुल गांधी ईमानदार हैं। राहुल को कांग्रेस की गलतियों का खामियाजा भुगतना पड़ रहा है। रामदेव ने कहा कि राहुल निर्दोष हैं। 84 दंगों पर बाबा ने कहा कि सिख दंगों कों कांग्रेस आलाकमान की तरफ से शह दी गई और माफी से काम नहीं चलेगा।



बाबा रामदेव ने बीजेपी के पीएम उम्मीदवार की भी जमकर तारीफ की। उन्होंने कहा कि देश की जनता ने नरेंद्र मोदी को पीएम के तौर पर स्वीकार कर लिया है। 1 मार्च से नरेंद्र मोदी के लिए डोर टू डोर कैंपेन शुरू किया जाएगा।



आम आदमी पार्टी के सवाल पर उन्होंने कहा कि आप पार्टी के लोग अपना आपा खो रहे हैं। कभी जनसंघर्ष तो कभी सशस्त्र बल की बात करते हैं। रामदेव ने गडकरी को ईमानदार करार देते हुए कहा कि आप के ऐसे आचरण से उनकी गरिमा और घटेगी।


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> The Mad Economy: Narendra Modi and the Gujarat Model : Facts behind the overhyped, over advertised beliefs.
> 
> 
> The Mad Economy: Narendra Modi and the Gujarat Model : Facts behind the overhyped, over advertised beliefs.
> 
> 
> The Mad Economy: Narendra Modi and the Gujarat Model : Facts behind the overhyped, over advertised beliefs.



Oh I see, you are just a bot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Roybot said:


> Oh I see, you are just a bot


same as u roybot cant u read the facts


----------



## kurup

Roybot said:


> Oh I see, you are just a bot



Nah ...... Rahulji effect .

Provide unrelated answers to questions ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

kurup said:


> Nah ...... Rahulji effect .
> 
> Provide unrelated answers to questions ....


kejriwal effect on u denying facts


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> The Mad Economy: Narendra Modi and the Gujarat Model : Facts behind the overhyped, over advertised beliefs.



Gujarat roads closer to international standards: WB - Times Of India

State highways' quality flies over global standard - Times Of India

Gujarat’s ‘Road’ to prosperity

Gujarat, Goa, Chhattisgarh among best performing states: Report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> kejriwal effect on u denying facts



I am not the one posting unrelated propaganda on the subject .


----------



## HariPrasad

Power ministry cancels felicitation after Gujarat discoms top ratings - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> same as u roybot cant u read the facts



Facts ? Where? 

All I see is some tacky youtube videos. But then I understand what with you being a congressi you are incapable of having an intelligent discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Raymond Gujarat plant wins National Energy Conservation Award 2013 | Firstpost


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Gujarat roads closer to international standards: WB - Times Of India
> 
> State highways' quality flies over global standard - Times Of India
> 
> Gujarat’s ‘Road’ to prosperity
> 
> Gujarat, Goa, Chhattisgarh among best performing states: Report


*my artical is for same overrated and overhyped over advertise gujrat developement*


----------



## Roybot

HariPrasad said:


> Power ministry cancels felicitation after Gujarat discoms top ratings - Economic Times



lmfao, that must have been embarrassing


----------



## Fawkes

HariPrasad said:


> Gujarat roads closer to international standards: WB - Times Of India
> 
> State highways' quality flies over global standard - Times Of India
> 
> Gujarat’s ‘Road’ to prosperity
> 
> Gujarat, Goa, Chhattisgarh among best performing states: Report


Everyone here, ignore the idiots.
Inke dimaag ghutno me hai, inko RTI, women empowerment aur youth ke alawa kuch nahi pata. 

Put em on ignore list, atlist we won't have same shit for each reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *my artical is for same overrated and overhyped over advertise gujrat developement*




Had you a little sense, You could have easily find out that all these awards and recolonization are are by bodies like world bank or by your favorite UPA government. These are not claims of MODI. You loose.


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> The Mad Economy: Narendra Modi and the Gujarat Model : Facts behind the overhyped, over advertised beliefs.




Centre lauds Narendra Modi govt for projects with best land use - Indian Express


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HariPrasad

According to HuffPost, Sonia Gandhi is richer than Elizabeth II | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

VeeraBahadur said:


> Rott in piss .



Wrong thread ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Sonia Gandhi Is 12th Richest Politician on HuffPost’s List


----------



## fsayed

*1.Spoken English training for govt teachers from October under SSY

2.We Promised We Fulfilled CM & Uni Railway Minister will lay foundation stone for Common Infrastructure facilities of Gulbarga Textile park

3.States to get 10,000 Buses under JnNURM #BharatNirmanhttp://goo.gl #

4.Rural Development University will come up in Jakkur Blr. University will also open training center across Ktk to train Grama Panchyat

5.2/2 In local administration and implementation of rural development programmes #SoniaGinKarnataka

6.MLR Spl Economic Zone (MSEZ) limited to petrochemicals until now has been permitted to set up units with products from other sectors as wel #SoniaGinKarnataka

7.We promised we fulfilled Bidar-BLR express train flagged offhttp://www.thehindu.com/news/national/karnataka/bidarBLR-express-train-flagged-off/article5082807.ece… #SoniaGinKarnataka

8.Proposal has been sent GOI to upgrade SH 17 between Blr to Mangalore via Mandya,Mys & Madikere as National Highwayhttp://www.thehindu.com/news/national/karnataka/karnataka-highways-proposal-to-upgrade-sh-17-as-nh/article5076210.ece…#SoniaGinKarnataka

9.Much awaited cluster city project around Blr gets #SoniaGinKarnataka

10.Namma Metro from Malleshwarm to Peenya stretch of 10.4kms is under commissioning from Nov public can start using #SoniaGinKarnataka

11.Government approves Rs 588 crore highway project in Karnataka ->http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/economy/infrastructure/government-approves-rs-588-crore-highway-project-in-karnataka/articleshow/21806983.cms?intenttarget=no… #NammaSarkara #INC100days #SoniaGinKarnataka

12.Kadur, Chikmagalur line will opened by Nov #SoniaGinKarnataka

13.Ktk circuit benches at Dharwad, Gulbarga gets all required approvals from Cabinet & President for converting permanent bench #SoniaGinKarnataka

14.Gulbarga - Anantpur road to be converted into a national highway and 4 laned soon #SoniaGinKarnataka

15.angalore ITIR zone sanctioned. 1 Lakh crore project near Devanahalli will be one of the biggest IT hubs in the world. #SoniaGinKarnataka

16.Bidar Gulbarga railway line to be finished soon Tenders called for construction activities.#SoniaGinKarnataka

17.Marikuppam(near KGF) to BLR MEMU service has started #SoniaGinKarnataka

18.Foundation stone laid for track doubling work on the Hospet-Hubli-Londa-Tinaighat launched by Mallikarjun Kharge #SoniaGinKarnataka

19.2/2 With this tourist route of Hampi-Goa will be connected even better #SoniaGinKarnataka

20.Gulbarga Railway station will be upgraded project approved by @PMOIndia #SoniaGinKarnataka

21.GOI approved for upgrading NH212 between Kollegala to Kerala project worth Rs 588 cr #SoniaGinKarnataka

22.GOI Cabinet approved renaming of BIAL to Kempe Gowda international airport. #SoniaGinKarnataka

23.Bonanza for backward Hyderabad-Karnataka region under 371 column #SoniaGinKarnataka

24.PDR approved for Commuter Rail in #BLR #SoniaGinKarnataka

25.GOI granted Rs 4150 cr under JNNURM for upgrading infrastructure in #BLR and #Mysore. #SoniaGinKarnataka

26.FDI in Multi Brand retail in Karnataka.#SoniaGinKarnataka

27.People from Tumkur.Mysore & Dharwad are benefited in DCT #SoniaGinKarnataka

28.BMRCL will start identifying &acquiring properties for the construction of the 2nd phase of the Namma Metro in.Blr starting next week#SoniaGinKarnataka

29.2nd phase will cover.Byappanahalli to ITPL extension line,Mys Road Terminal to Kengeri extension line,Hessarghatta Cros to BIEC extension 2/2 #SoniaGinKarnataka

30.Puttenahalli Cross to Anajanapura township,Gottigere to Nagavara new line & R.V. Road Terminal to Bommasandra new line. #SoniaGinKarnataka #SoniaGinKarnataka

31.Union Minister for Petroleum & Natural Gas, Veerappa Moily & MOS Min MSME K H Muniyappa laid the foundation stone for the centre which #SoniaGinKarnataka

32.2/2 will come up at the BLR Aerospace Park. The Centre is the first to come up under the Technology Centre Systems Program (TCSP). #SoniaGinKarnataka

33.#Karnataka Govt proposes to launch Rajiv Gandhi Chaitanya Yojana to improve skills of unemployed #youth. #SoniaGinKarnataka

34.GOI signed an agreement with Asian Development Bank (ADB) today for a $60 million loan for improving urban services strengthen municipal #SoniaGinKarnataka

35.2/2 and project management capacity in several towns in North Karnataka.http://www.pib.nic.in/newsite/erelease.aspx?relid=97319… #SoniaGinKarnataka

36.Blr-Mumbai corridor the industrial areas that would be covered include Tumkur, Chitradurga, Shimoga,Hubli,Haveri, Gadag,Dharwad & Belgaum. #SoniaGinKarnataka

37.British high commissioner positive about Mumbai-BLR Economic Corridor.Bevan said the proposed 1,000 km project would propel the #SoniaGinKarnataka

38.2/2 economic activities not only within India but also help various companies from UK to establish their set-ups in these two cities. #SoniaGinKarnataka

39.Thank you @PMOIndia & Shri Jairam Ramesh for releasing Rs 2133 Cr for developing rural part of Karnataka. #SoniaGinKarnataka

40.Chennai-BLR industrial corridor DPR by year-end The detailed project report (DPR) on building the Chenn...http://bit.ly/18bxzWo#SoniaGinKarnataka

41.Govt schools in DK dist wil get a facelift, works have been taken up using funds granted by HRD min @ShashiTharoor #SoniaGinKarnataka

42.Revlotion of #UPA govt in Ktk SEZ's in tire to 2 city like mysore and Mangalore. #SoniaGinKarnataka

43.Revolution of #UPA govt in Blr Financial city in Baglur BLR North. #SoniaGinKarnataka

44.Revloution of #UPA in Ktk Chennai BLR Industrial corridor #SoniaGinKarnataka

45.Revolution of #UPA govt in Ktk Passport seva Kendra in tire 2 city Mysore,Mlore,Hubli & Gulbarga. #SoniaGinKarnataka

46.Revolution of #UPA govt in upgrading NH258 Between Mangalore to Mumbai Via Goa #SoniaGinKarnataka

47.Revolution of #UPA govt in Ktk upgrading NH208 between BLR to Vizag via chittor & Tirupathi. #SoniaGinKarnataka

48.Revolution of #UPA govt in Ktk underground gas pipe line project between Mumbai to BLR. #SoniaGinKarnataka

49.Revolution of #UPA in Ktk upgrading tire 2 & 3 city by providing more infrastructure under JNURM. #SoniaGinKarnataka

50.Revolution of #UPA govt in Blr #NamaMetro which connects 58 Kms across BLR which easy down traffic problem in BLR. #SoniaGinKarnataka

51.Revolution of #UPA govt in Ktk upgrading NH206 which connects BLR to Honavara via Shimoga #SoniaGinKarnataka

52.Revolution of #UPA govt in Ktk elevated fly over from Hebbal to Devanahalli which connects Airport. #SoniaGinKarnataka

53.Revolution of #UPA govt in Blr elevated express road Between Silk board to Atibela which connects electronic city phase 1 & 2. #SoniaGinKarnataka

54.Revolution of #UPA govt in Ktk. Upgraded 46 bus stand's across state under JNURM. #SoniaGinKarnataka

55.Upgraded NH48 Between BLR to Mangalore to 4 lane #SoniaGinKarnataka

56.Upgrading NH212 Between BLR to Honavara to 4 lane #SoniaGinKarnataka

57.Upgarded BLR to Chennai to 4 lane #SoniaGinKarnataka

58.Upgraded BLR to Hyderabad to 4 Lane #SoniaGinKarnataka

59.Doubling track between BLR to Mysore #SoniaGinKarnataka

60.Bnagalore - Mangalore will go thru Palakkad(twice a week) ,Thiruvananthapuram - Kozhikode (JanSadabdi ) train extended to Kannur #Kerala #SoniaGinKarnataka

61.The next corridor will be the BLR-Mumbai Industrial corridor: Chidambaram #Budget2013 #SoniaGinKarnataka

62.New trains:Secunderabad to Mangalore Via Yeshwanthpura #RailBudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

63.Train which was halting in Blore has been extended till Mysore CC @arunmsk #RailBudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

64.Development center at Mangalore #RailBudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

65.New Trains:Nagercoil to BLR Via Salem Krishnagiri #SoniaGinKarnataka

66.Correction New trains BLR to Shornur Via Mangalore which connects Kerala #RailBudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

67.Blore to Delhi Nizamuddin express will operate 6 days in week in a week #RailBudget. #SoniaGinKarnataka

68.Track doubling: Ajjampura to Shivani #RailBudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

69.Bagalkot to blr train will be extended till Mysore.Patna to Blr train will be extended till mysore. #RailBudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

70.2/2 Solaphur to Blr train extended till Mys. Mys to Shimoga extended till Talaguppa.#RailBudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

71.Kadur to Chickmangalore line will operate by end of this year via Sakarapatna #RailBudget. #SoniaGinKarnataka

72.Track doubling:Hannkere to Mandya to Yeliur.#RailBudget. #SoniaGinKarnataka

73.New train : Hubli to Mumbai via Pune,Blr to Lucknow Via Raebareli,Mlr to Kachiguda Via Blr. #RailBudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

74.New trains:Karwar to Goa,Blr to Talaguppa passenger,Blr to Guhwathi,Goa to Mlr intercity,Blr to Tumkur passenger,#RailBudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

75.Chickmangalore to Sakaleshpura survey which connects Mlore via western ghats #RailBudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

76.Tumkur to Arsikere track doubling.Blore to Satyamangala survey.#RailBudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

77.2/2 Tumkur to Maddur,Malavalli which connects Satyamangala & Coimbatore #Railbudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

78.BLR Railway station will be upgraded #Railbudget #SoniaGinKarnataka

79.New coach manufacturing facilities at Kolar #RailBudget#SoniaGinKarnataka


We hope to trend #SoniaGinKarnatakaNationally and request for your kind support.


Thanks & Best Regards,
*
www.withcongress.com
*
With India | With Congress
Connect to Our What's App -Save +91 8398989898 as your contact and Give a Missed Call to get Daily Updates




*

Karnataka Government - Updates | Facebook

Congress President Smt.Sonia Gandhi will inaugurate ESIC Hospital in Gulbarga and will addres rally today.

We need your valuable support to trend #SoniaGInKarnataka,We will tweeting from@KtakaCongresshandle live request you to join.

You can find more inhttps://www.facebook.com/KarnatakaGovernment.Updates


----------



## third eye

Some one is really trying hard to promote the Congress on a Pakistani Forum !!

The votes of Pakistani voters if any will not count in the Lok sabha election.


----------



## kbd-raaf

There's a thread for this shit. Stop creating new ones to promote your idiotic party.


----------



## fsayed




----------



## fsayed




----------



## Tangent

..This parasite should be banned from the forum...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

third eye said:


> Some one is really trying hard to promote the Congress on a Pakistani Forum !!



Don't know if this is PROMOTION or DEMOTION........

People who are little inclined to Congress will also start to hate it.......

_"vinashkale viprit buddhi"_ 

Bharat Nirman of Congress will be the same DISASTER as India Shining of BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!

गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !
*if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491



JanjaWeed said:


>






*The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!

गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*



HariPrasad said:


> Had you a little sense, You could have easily find out that all these awards and recolonization are are by bodies like world bank or by your favorite UPA government. These are not claims of MODI. You loose.






*The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!

गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*



Fawkes said:


> Everyone here, ignore the idiots.
> Inke dimaag ghutno me hai, inko RTI, women empowerment aur youth ke alawa kuch nahi pata.
> 
> Put em on ignore list, atlist we won't have same shit for each reply.






*The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!

गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*



Roybot said:


> lmfao, that must have been embarrassing






*The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!

गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*


----------



## Puchtoon

* SCAM .........! SCAM...........! SCAM.....!*

* ITALIAN MAMA INVOLVED IN YET ANOTHER SCAM*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

* SCAM .........! SCAM...........! SCAM.....!*

* ITALIAN MAMA INVOLVED IN YET ANOTHER SCAM*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9




----------



## typoerror

Target Sonia and her advisers, middleman in VVIP chopper deal told AgustaWestland - The Times of India

Checkmate!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

Husband - Bofors
Wife - Agusta
Son - ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

typoerror said:


> Husband - Bofors
> Wife - Agusta
> Son - ?



Husband - Bofors
Wife - Agusta
Son - Dumb

I am happy to see the end of dynasty with the fake and stolen Gandhian identity.. Kissi ka surname lagane se koyi Mahatma nahi ban jata, hope people are finally realizing this after 65 years but that's good because its better late than never.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

fsayed said:


>



Lool! How desperate! He said Gujarat exports highest amount of okra to Europe, he didn't say Gujarat is first in India.

And clearly congress fanboys don't know the difference between broadband and fibre optic! Arguing with you lot is becoming frustrating :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

Rocket Scientist Hasiba Amin has something to say

Disgusted with campaign against me: Congress campaign face - The Times of India


----------



## Fawkes

fsayed said:


> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !
> *if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*


Spare me with your bullshit.
Stop quoting me



fsayed said:


> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !
> *if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*


Spare me with your bullshit.
Stop quoting me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Preparations for Tomorrow's rally at Meerut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

fsayed said:


> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !*
> if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Magic Theory of Modinomics: Gujarat Government, under the wise leadership of Narendra Modi, has decided that those who earn Rs. 11/- a day are not poor. This novel theory would successfully eradicate all the poor from India!
> 
> गरीबी को मिटाने के लिए मोदीजी ने फेंका तुरुप का एक्का !if you earn 11 rupees daily you are not poor 24491*



Here comes another 50 cent eNrega pr!ck to spam the thread! Keep it going... have seen quite a few bite the dust & disappear from this forum into thin air after 8th Dec...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Modi should stop addressing rallies in open


----------



## kbd-raaf

Android said:


> Modi should stop addressing rallies in open



I'm sure he's given enough security.

That being said the attacks on his rally earlier have been an eye opener.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Android said:


> Modi should stop addressing rallies in open



I think he would address the meet from behind the bullet proof screen.


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> Is it not true that BJP don't have even a single MP in 18 states of India??



haha....but the PM/Govt. of 2014 won't be decided on the results of 2009 

Wait till May & this will be the statistic for Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Puchtoon said:


> * SCAM .........! SCAM...........! SCAM.....!*
> 
> * ITALIAN MAMA INVOLVED IN YET ANOTHER SCAM*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Please give links to english language Newspapers


----------



## Soumitra

What really happened: Morpheus meets Rahul - the Pill scene | My Faking News


----------



## Roybot

Twitter is abuzz with Modi's rally in Meerut today. Some are claiming there will be almost 1 million people at his rally

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429850327227969536


----------



## typoerror

Outwitted by Congress, Nitish Now Plays Martyr -The New Indian Express

This jackass is learning his lesson now. He wont get a single Muslim vote despite his hypocritical stand. I hope he scores a big zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Election strategies of political parties, explained on a chessboard | Faking News


----------



## Nair saab

typoerror said:


> Outwitted by Congress, Nitish Now Plays Martyr -The New Indian Express
> 
> This jackass is learning his lesson now. He wont get a single Muslim vote despite his hypocritical stand. I hope he scores a big zero.


JDU will return to BJP mark my words... already many of its spokes persons are saying that... We wont join hands with BJP with things like Article 370, Uniform Civil Code and Ram Mandir in BJP agenda ...

After election they ill say that BJP is dropping it ... so we will now join hands with BJP...

JDU without BJP is nothing in Bihar ... BJP will retain its position while JDU will loose its seats to RJD+Congress+LJP alliance ...


----------



## typoerror

I dont do twitter but if someone does, I have a contribution for #YoKejriwalSoHonest.

Is Arvind Kerjriwal the outcome of Gandhiji's experiments with truth?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

Surveillance Drone at Modi's rally in Meerut






BJP Minority Wing at the Meerut Rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429891558104522752


Roybot said:


> BJP Minority Wing at the Meerut Rally.



These as ex - RAW agents.


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429906417878048769

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429905767714398208

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Those who would have heard his speech would have got the message of how to make UP riot free like Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Huge crowd, but Modi wasn't at his best today during speech.


----------



## Nair saab

*Noteworthy, Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar on Saturday had ruled out his party JD(U)'s return to the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP)-led NDA. But, Sharad Yadav rejected the claims made by Nitish Kumar.*


Nitish Kumar left red-faced as Sharad Yadav calls him a ‘gossip’- News18

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

ranjeet said:


> Huge crowd, but Modi wasn't at his best today during speech.



Yes that's true but still ,he said all that which people of Meerut were expecting to hear from him.

From sugarcane,power supply, airport, railway to beti bachao issue. He addressed almost all local issues while at a same time he touched few national issues too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

VeeraBahadur said:


> Yes that's true but still ,he said all that which people of Meerut were expecting to hear from him.
> 
> From sugarcane,power supply, airport, railway to beti bachao issue. He addressed almost all local issues while at a same time he touched few national issues too.


true that, moreoever it looked like people were more excited to see him than listening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

ranjeet said:


> true that, moreoever it looked like people were more excited to see him than listening.



Yep,  that's true. People were very excited to see and listen him, infact Modi himself had to ask the crowd to co-operate with police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed




----------



## Puchtoon

Modi did the right thing ,had spoke about bias against jats etc and crowd after modi rally did something violent ,it would have been a disaster .

situation is tenses in meerut ,a H girl was recently Gang raped by people from other community

Tension hits Meerut after gang rape - Deccan Herald

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Puchtoon said:


> Modi did the right thing ,had spoke about bias against jats etc and crowd after modi rally did something violent ,it would have been a disaster .
> 
> situation is tenses in meerut ,a H girl was recently Gang raped by people from other community
> 
> Tension hits Meerut after gang rape - Deccan Herald


If you take a look at the local newspaper, every other day people of different religious communities are at logger heads over one r the other issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Meerut Rally:










(Before Rally Pic)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawkes

If courts have given verdict on Modi, then
no question of debate: Pawar
Pawar had been asked to comment on Patel's
recent statement that any judicial pronouncement
on Modi's alleged involvement in the post-Godhra
riots should be accepted.
Pawar backed party leader Praful Patel on the
subject. Reuters
58 mins ago
Kolhapur (Maharashtra): Union agriculture
minister Sharad Pawar today reiterated the stand
taken by his party colleague Praful Patel that there
was no need for debate once courts had ruled on
Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi's
role during the riots.
Responding to a query during a press conference
here, the NCP chief said, "If courts have given
their verdict, then the question of holding a debate
on it does not arise. We accept the court's order
and there won't be any debate on it."
Pawar had been asked to comment on Patel's
recent statement that any judicial pronouncement
on Modi's alleged involvement in the post-Godhra
riots should be accepted.
"....judicial system is the final recourse to getting
justice on any issue or to bring finality to any
controversy, and if the judicial system has given
any pronouncement, we ought to respect it. We
will not question it further," Patel
had said.
A report in a Marathi daily earlier this week had
said that Pawar had met Modi, BJP's prime
ministerial candidate, last month in New Delhi.
However, Pawar later refuted the report.
PTI

If courts have given verdict on Modi then no question of debate Pawar - Page 1 | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

*Gujarat Congress shortlists panel of names for Lok Sabha polls *AHMEDABAD: The Gujarat Congress has shortlisted panel of names for Lok Sabha constituencies in the state which will be sent to the central screening committee. 

Though the Congress received drubbing at the hands of Chief Minister Narendra Modi in three successive Assembly polls, its performance in Lok Sabha elections was good in the state where it won 11 out of 26 seats in 2009. 

For the nine seats where we have sitting MPs, the state unit has submitted a report, while for the other 17 seats a panel of names has been finalised during the last few days," Congress spokesperson Manish Doshi said. However, this time the party will have to work hard to match its earlier performance as the BJP has fielded Modi as the prime ministerial candidate and has set a target of winning all 26 Lok Sabha seats in the state. 
The state Congress leaders recently took out 'Sadachar Yatra' to highlight the alleged misdeeds of the BJP government like the snooping scandal, corruption and misgovernance. The youth Congress leaders embarked upon a 'Vikas Shodh' yatra to find out if there is any actual development on the ground against claims of Modi's 'Gujarat model' of development. 

We held ground level meetings in districts and took the views of local leaders on who is the right person to contest the elections in the state. Many leaders have also come forward demanding tickets on their own," Doshi said. "After completing that exercise, we held two meetings in the last few days and finalised the panel of names for 17 constituencies," Doshi said. "The panel includes two to five names of probable candidates. They will be sent to the central screening committee for Gujarat hea .. 

Congress has lost two seats in by-elections after the 2009 polls. The party's parliamentary board will take a final decision regarding the nomination of candidates, Doshi said.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> *Noteworthy, Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar on Saturday had ruled out his party JD(U)'s return to the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP)-led NDA. But, Sharad Yadav rejected the claims made by Nitish Kumar.*
> 
> 
> Nitish Kumar left red-faced as Sharad Yadav calls him a ‘gossip’- News18



There is a growing unrest within JDU. Nitish Kumar's stubbornness & ego is taking the party to cleaners. Sensible Sharad Yadav knows that JDU will be meaningless in Bihar without BJP's support as every other political party will be fighting for the same turf, leaving BJP on it's own to enjoy the monopoly among non-siculars!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android




----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> Modi did the right thing ,had spoke about bias against jats etc and crowd after modi rally did something violent ,it would have been a disaster .
> 
> situation is tenses in meerut ,a H girl was recently Gang raped by people from other community
> 
> Tension hits Meerut after gang rape - Deccan Herald



All hail to mullah yam khan.

Even Mayabati governed better than him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Congressis are getting slapped badly these days.... & that too literally! 


Haryana CM Bhupinder Singh Hooda slapped during a road show in Panipat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

*Hooda slapped during a road show in Panipat*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> *Hooda slapped during a road show in Panipat*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Tajinder Bagga ka dost hoga shayad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

I wonder what happened to the poor kid that slapped him.

Hope he hasn't been chucked in jail or something.


----------



## Roybot

I think Fsayed just made another id, furkan syed, could have been a bit creative with the second id!

Meanwhile, 

It was meant to be an attempt to propel Rahul Gandhi into the league reserved for the Congress party's senior-most leadership. It was also meant to shatter his image of reticence and present him in the avatar of a man in charge of his destiny. *The party chose a one-on-one interview to make that change apparent. But the attempt backfired terribly, so much so that many within the party believe it may have harmed the Congress vice-president's image irreparably, and that it gave the impression that he doesn't have it in him to lead the nation.*

*The Congress vice-president sweated throughout the interview, gave vague answers and looked left and right for succour. *He came out uncertain of issues and re-introduced the ghosts of 1984 in an age where constituents have limited appeal or recall of the issue.

*No blame game*

Sources within the party said that Rahul feels that he cannot be blamed for every issue from the past. But, his inability to simply say 'sorry' allowed BJP the space to equate 2002 with 1984 and opening the Congress to the charge of openly rioting against the Sikhs.

*But how did this PR disaster happen? It was an operation in which very few people were involved. Top Congress leaders including senior ministers weren't in the loop. His sister Priyanka Gandhi and mother Sonia Gandhi closely monitored the exercise. Rahul's closest confidantes, war room specialists, a few MPs and one minister, and the OSD of a senior minister were involved.*
*Congress debate*

Sources said that the debate in the inner circle raged for days as to who should get to interview Rahul Gandhi first. It boiled down to two anchors from rival television channels. *Ultimately, an old hand in Rahul Gandhi's team was able to convince Priyanka Gandhi and others to choose the one seen the most and perceived to be neutral as well. What followed is now well-recorded. In an interview that lasted about an hour and half, Rahul failed to answer questions pointedly and often came across as vague or preachy,* even though a potential question-bomb in the shape of Robert Vadra went unasked.





Many senior Congress leaders are now questioning why Rahul Gandhi did not do proper home work before the interview. *Sources said that initially Rahul and his family were given feedback that the interview went very well and he had come out like a hero. But as independent feedback poured in, the family realised the horror of the situation. Such was the shock that an interview of another leading channel was cancelled at the last minute. *

Sources said that even the Prime Minister was disappointed with the exercise, even critical of the way it was handled by the team involved. Sources also said that the PMO too had been left out of the entire plan.* The Congress communications head Ajay Maken's phone remained unavailable for 24 hours after the interview. His media team fell short of words to explain what happened. *The exercise to open up Rahul Gandhi to the world also showed the economy of information from Rahul Gandhi's own office, which is seen as feudal and secretive in nature. Meeting Rahul Gandhi becomes an act of espionage and subterfuge. One can only listen but not publish a word, a standard practice followed by his office for the past 10 years.

*Flawed strategy
*Though it has been decided that this media outreach programme wouldn't be abandoned mid-way and Rahul Gandhi would continue to engage with the media, analysts say fundamentally the strategy is flawed. The real deal for Rahul would be to prove himself all over again in front of aggressive anchors that he has it in him to lead the party inits toughest hour
*
The missed opportunity
*
Rahul Gandhi's recent sit-down interview on TV might have caused more problems for his own image and the Congress than it set out to solve. His admission that "some Congressmen were probably involved" in the anti-Sikh violence of 1984, that followed his grandmother's assassination, has put the Congress on the backfoot. Rival political parties were quick to keep the party there. BJP MLAs staged a protest followed by a demonstration by Sikh groups outside 24 Akbar Road the next day.

After harping on the "framework on anticorruption" in his speeches, Rahul came out looking like a shifty politician when asked about the specifics of what he would do in matters concerning former Maharashtra Chief Minister Ashok Chavan and current Himachal Pradesh Chief Minister Virbhadra Singh, both Congressmen. He gave the standard law-would-takeits-course reply. The Congress was hoping to give it back to the opposition on corruption charges in the coming days. The original plan was to launch the attack as soon as there is any forward movement on the six pending Bills against corruption in Parliament session next week, which Rahul has been showcasing as the party's multi-pronged approach to combat corruption.

Appearing in a TV interview nearly after a decade, Rahul failed to avail the opportunity to show that his vision for India is not just a bundle of abstract ideas.



Read more at: Unfolding Rahul Gandhi's PR debacle saga: The inside story : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Many senior Congress leaders are now questioning why Rahul Gandhi did not do proper home work before the interview. *Sources said that initially Rahul and his family were given feedback that the interview went very well and he had come out like a hero. But as independent feedback poured in, the family realised the horror of the situation. Such was the shock that an interview of another leading channel was cancelled at the last minute. *

Sources said that even the Prime Minister was disappointed with the exercise, even critical of the way it was handled by the team involved. Sources also said that the PMO too had been left out of the entire plan.* The Congress communications head Ajay Maken's phone remained unavailable for 24 hours after the interview. His media team fell short of words to explain what happened. *The exercise to open up Rahul Gandhi to the world also showed the economy of information from Rahul Gandhi's own office, which is seen as feudal and secretive in nature. Meeting Rahul Gandhi becomes an act of espionage and subterfuge. One can only listen but not publish a word, a standard practice followed by his office for the past 10 years.

*Appearing in a TV interview nearly after a decade, Rahul failed to avail the opportunity to show that his vision for India is not just a bundle of abstract ideas.*

- _By Jatin Gandhi/ Mail Today_



Read more at: Unfolding Rahul Gandhi's PR debacle saga: The inside story : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Coomi Kapoor says it was Robert Vadra(this name doesn't sound Indian unlike Sonia) who was behind Raul's interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

So it looks like a few people are not happy (the Jats) about NaMo not talking about the Muffarazanagar riot victims in his speech in Meerut.


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> So it looks like a few people are not happy (the Jats) about NaMo not talking about the Muffarazanagar riot victims in his speech in Meerut.



Its just another Congressi propoganda. Jats very well know that Modi can't say anything out in the public, because Modi has to win seats from elsewhere too, just 15 seats in Western UP won't make him the PM.

So nothing to worry about, Jats will still vote for BJP. Jats are not stupid, neither is Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Roybot said:


> Its just another Congressi propoganda. Jats very well know that Modi can't say anything out in the public, because Modi has to win seats from elsewhere too, just 15 seats in Western UP won't make him the PM.
> 
> So nothing to worry about, Jats will still vote for BJP. Jats are not stupid, neither is Modi.



I hope so, his speech today wasn't one of his best. But still heads and shoulders above the rest in India.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kbd-raaf said:


> So it looks like a few people are not happy (the Jats) about NaMo not talking about the Muffarazanagar riot victims in his speech in Meerut.









In the Meerut rally Modi have said that if u want UP to be riot free state then vote for me as PM.

Now tell me:

1.) Is it a warning?? 

2.) Otherwise how can on earth a PM can stop riot in a state, law and order is a state subject and riots can only be controlled by the Police and CM of that state. 

3.) Even when Present BJP National President Rajnath Singh was the CM of UP riots had happen in UP.


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> I hope so, his speech today wasn't one of his best. But still heads and shoulders above the rest in India.



He is doing a rally every second day almost, sooner or later he ll start sounding repetitive. But hopefully Congress's foot in mouth syndrome will keep giving him new fodder in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Bhai Zakir said:


> In the Meerut rally Modi have said that if u want UP to be riot free state then vote for me as PM.
> 
> Now tell me:
> 
> 1.) Is it a warning??
> 
> 2.) Otherwise how can on earth a PM can stop riot in a state, law and order is a state subject and riots can only be controlled by the Police and CM of that state.
> 
> 3.) Even when Present BJP National President Rajnath Singh was the CM of UP riots had happen in UP.



Seriously?

That's what you came up with?



Roybot said:


> He is doing a rally every second day almost, sooner or later he ll start sounding repetitive. But hopefully Congress's foot in mouth syndrome will keep giving him new fodder in the future.



He may sound repetitive to those of us who are following his campaign. But to the people on the ground, this will be the first they're hearing from him.


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed




----------



## Nair saab

*Modi wave rising in W.Bengal .*

Former TMC MP Vikram Sarkar, Former IPS Ranjit kumar mohanti, former CBI officer sujit ghosh, former additional secratary IAS SK Magan, Former IRS vishwajit dutt, IPS RN Das, IIM passout SC saxena, IAS P tayal , industrialist susil agrawal and Bappi lehri joined BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


> He is doing a rally every second day almost, sooner or later he ll start sounding repetitive. But hopefully Congress's foot in mouth syndrome will keep giving him new fodder in the future.



So u accept even after all of his Feku stuff he have lost just before the start of the election campaign 

And u are betting on some foot in mouth syndrome. Its like duniya main sab mar jaye, to Feku akela PM Hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


>



Desperate attempts. 


You guys are showing good skills at photo shoping.Never mind but this wastage of taxpayer's 600 carore on makeover won't get you anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

Bhai Zakir said:


> So u accept even after all of his Feku stuff he have lost just before the start of the election campaign
> 
> And u are betting on some foot in mouth syndrome. Its like duniya main sab mar jaye, to Feku akela PM Hoga


bhai these people r truth blind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> He may sound repetitive to those of us who are following his campaign. But to the people on the ground, this will be the first they're hearing from him.



Yep exactly.



Bhai Zakir said:


> So u accept even after all of his Feku stuff *he have lost just before the start of the election campaign *
> 
> And u are betting on some foot in mouth syndrome. Its like duniya main sab mar jaye, to Feku akela PM Hoga



Yeah bro BJP has lost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## furkansayed




----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

furkansayed said:


> bhai these people r truth blind



You are just wasting bandwidth on PDF. Here you guys won't be able to even swing out even one vote from BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## Nair saab

Guys ... Modiji is trying to pitch in North-East... This is the first time he woo then in his speech...


Apart from that I heard that The North Student was killed by a Muslim Mob... any chance of polarization of votes in North East???


Today was a Happy wala Slapping day... 

After Harayan CM now Honest party MLA .Aam Aadmi Party MLA Dinesh Mohania slapped by a woman in Sangam Vihar over water issue.


AAP MLA Dinesh Mohaniya slapped by woman : Delhi, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

furkansayed said:


> bhai these people r truth blind




Yeah, i know but its my country and i can't allow it to the dogs.


----------



## JanjaWeed

@Bhai Zakir Stop spamming this thread you idiot. If you have something sensible to post... go ahead. There is no point trying to earn your 50 cent by spamming, You'r not going to make any difference for Pappu party here!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## typoerror

Bhai Zakir said:


>



The Congress Cyber army logo resembles comedy central logo. how appropriate lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Yeah, i know but its my country and i can't allow it to the dogs.



**** Book photoshoped pics. :

Who would back those data with credible links ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Pappu - Pappupedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Pappu - Pappupedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

typoerror said:


> The Congress Cyber army logo resembles comedy central logo. how appropriate lol.



Looks like Dogvijay singh has let his army of idiots lose is cyber space. No wonder we have quite a few popping in off late.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Classic Answers from Papu Gandhi:

Arnab: What are your views on Coalgate? 
Rahul: I condenm it because I like Pepsodent. Dishum dishum... 

Arnab : What's your view on Kejriwal? 
Rahul : If I were Arvind Kejriwal, I would be using monkey cap instead of Muflar, it's cool. 

Arnab : You have been in politics for 10 years. Why haven't you given any interview before? 
Rahul : Mom said..... Don't talk to strangers. 

Arnab : Rahul, what's that on your hand? 
Rahul : This is the free Chota Bheem tattoo I got when I bought 2 big babools. 

Arnab: What do you think of Lokpal Bill? 
Rahul: Life is tough. Electricity, water, telephone, cable, mobile & now Lokpal Bill....

(Can't tolerate more....)

Pappu - Pappupedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> **** Book photoshoped pics. :
> 
> Who would back those data with credible links ??



Pappu fans have gone doolally. They are still trying to recover from Arnob's spanking handed out to Pappu!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

हर घर के लिए जरूरी रसोई गैस सिलेंडर पर राज्य सरकार द्वारा लगाया जा रहा वैट और एंटी टैक्स उपभोक्ताओं की जेब पर भारी पड़ रहा है। सिलेंडर पर पांच प्रतिशत वैट और दो प्रतिशत एंटी टैक्स वसूले जाने से प्रदेश के लोगों को पड़ोसी राज्यों की तुलना में औसतन 80-90 रुपए तक महंगा गैस सिलेंडर खरीदना पड़ रहा है। 
जो गैस सिलेंडर राजस्थान में केवल 391 रु., छत्तीसगढ़ में 418 रु. और उत्तर प्रदेश में 432 रु. में मिलता है, वह मप्र में आधार कार्ड के जरिए गैस कनेक्शन लिंक कराने वाले उपभोक्ताओं को 511 रु. में मिल रहा है। कारण सिर्फ यह है कि पड़ोसी राज्यों में रसोई गैस पर न तो इंट्री टैक्स लगता और न वैट। 
खास बात यह है कि कुछ दिनों पहले तक सब्सिडी वाले सिलेंडर ही ये दोनों टैक्स लगते थे, लेकिन रसोई गैस में डायरेक्ट कैश सब्सिडी योजना लागू होने के बाद उपभोक्ताओं को मिल रही सब्सिडी पर भी लग रहे हैं। नतीजा यह है कि प्रदेश के उपभोक्ता जहां पहले सब्सिडी वाले सिलेंडर के लिए पूरे देश में 20 से 30 रु. ज्यादा दे रहे थे, अब 60 रु. और चुका रहे हैं।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Here are Pappu-G's 4 Mantras:

1. Women empowerment
2. RTI (Right to ignore!!!??)
3. Fight against the system
4. Opening the system for young Indians.

And here is the reality of those Mantras...

Agree, guys????







Pappu - Pappupedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> Pappu fans have gone doolally. They are still trying to recover from Arnob's spanking handed out to Pappu!



They are just fighting for survival , desperation and despondency has taken it's toll on Kongs. 

Who kehte hai na Diya bujhne se pehle ek aakhri bar bhabhakta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> They are just fighting for survival , desperation and despondency has taken it's toll on Kongs.
> 
> Who kehte hai na Diya bujhne se pehle ek aakhri bar bhabhakta hai.



That's true. Make one final hurrah... there is nothing to lose. Looks like Pappu's monkeys are going for broke!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

furkansayed said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

When Pappu-G talked about RTI..RTI..RTI... in his interview with Arnab, he meant "RETURN TO ITALY"..!! 






Pappu - Pappupedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## furkansayed

JanjaWeed said:


> @Bhai Zakir Stop spamming this thread you idiot. If you have something sensible to post... go ahead. There is no point trying to earn your 50 cent by spamming, You'r not going to make any difference for Pappu party here!


u all bjp and rss supporters can do anything on forum and criticise anybody y not we .
r bjp supporter cannot handle genuine criticism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

furkansayed said:


> u all bjp and rss supporters can do anything on forum and criticise anybody y not we .
> r bjp supporter cannot handle genuine criticism


There is nothing wrong in genuine criticism. But what's so genuine about that idiot's & your posts? Don't waste your time trying to earn your quid. Make sure you get paid in advance.. or else I have seen quite a few Congressis changing their allegiance after 8th Dec.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Parul said:


> Pappu - Pappupedia


----------



## furkansayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

furkansayed said:


> r bjp supporter cannot handle genuine criticism



Genuine ?? 

Since when did sane people start taking photoshoped pics of FB as genuine ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Parul said:


> When Pappu-G talked about RTI..RTI..RTI... in his interview with Arnab, he meant "RETURN TO ITALY"..!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pappu - Pappupedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed




----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> Genuine ??
> 
> Since when did sane people start taking photoshoped pics of FB as genuine ??



It's Pappu effect. There is no logic about their argument just like Pappu's answer for any question!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

*prove it wrong

development model Gujarat slips from 9th position to 18th in terms of Education. गुजरात में शिक्षा क्षेत्र की दुर्दशा हो रही हैं। 2004 में गुजरात शिक्षा में 9वें स्थान पर था और 2014 में 18वें स्थान पर आ गया। क्या फेंकूजी गुजरात की जनता को अनपढ़ रखना चाहते हैं ताकि वो उनका फरेब और ढोंग पकड़ न पाए?*


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


>




Believe it or not, sometimes I feel to salute Pappu-G as the most patriotic Congressi...






Pappu - Pappupedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

furkansayed said:


>




Since BJP doesn't believe in Populist measures. Pay and use or else STFU.

Meanwhile Farmers are not committing sucide in Gujarat. It's Maharastra which is death bed of farmers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

furkansayed said:


>



& he also says politics is in your shirt, pant, underwear, dhoti, kacchi.. & all that crap!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Pappu - Pappupedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Parul said:


> Believe it or not, sometimes I feel to salute Pappu-G as the most patriotic Congressi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pappu - Pappupedia



Oh please you're just jealous that Congress didn't give a party ticket to run for the Parliament !


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> Oh please you're just jealous that Congress didn't give a party ticket to run for the Parliament !



I spit on Congress Party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


>



Mindfucked retards of fucked book. 

There are 450+ worthless Yojnas worth lakhs of Carores by the name of fake Gandhi Family and they can't see or digest the name of Sardar Patel , to whom we owe present political map of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

Parul said:


> I spit on Congress Party.


if u r then answer post no 21 (#3892

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

chak de INDIA said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

furkansayed said:


>




why you want every one to beg for free electicity ???


----------



## Armstrong

Parul said:


> I spit on Congress Party.



I think it was the Congress that sent those guys who tried to steal your handbag !  

I don't know whether to be angry at them for even thinking of harming my little sister !  

Or giving them a medal for even trying to wrestle away a handbag from a Big Fat Buffalo !


----------



## kbd-raaf

furkansayed said:


> u all bjp and rss supporters can do anything on forum and criticise anybody y not we .
> r bjp supporter cannot handle genuine criticism



Because you don't post genuine criticism. You post manipulated facts and general b.s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed




----------



## kbd-raaf

Bhai Zakir said:


>



WHAT THE FUARK DID UPA HAVE TO DO WITH ISRO PROJECTS?!

HOLY DICKLORD

Go to your own fuarking thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## furkansayed

kbd-raaf said:


> Because you don't post genuine criticism. You post manipulated facts and general b.s.


people answer like when they dont have answers


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> Mindfucked retards of fucked book.
> 
> There are 450+ worthless Yojnas worth by the name of fake Gandhi Family and they can't see or digest the name of Sardar Patel , to whom we owe present political map of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> I think it was the Congress that sent those guys who tried to steal your handbag !
> 
> I don't know whether to be angry at them for even thinking of harming my little sister !
> 
> Or giving them a medal for even trying to wrestle away a handbag from a Big Fat Buffalo !



What happened to me has nothing to with Congressi Scums!!! I got dragged on road along with them & you want to give medal to those scums...Cause of them, I'm confined to Bed for a week now...My brother is getting married on 14th, I'm justing hoping, I get fine by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Parul said:


> What happened to me has nothing to with Congressi Scums!!! I got dragged on road along with them & you want to give medal to those scums...Cause of them, I'm confined to Bed for a week now...My brother is getting married on 14th, I'm justing hoping, I get fine by then.



Sorry !  

Don't worry you'd bounce back good as new !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## furkansayed

kbd-raaf said:


> WHAT THE FUARK DID UPA HAVE TO DO WITH ISRO PROJECTS?!
> 
> HOLY DICKLORD
> 
> Go to your own fuarking thread.


same thing what modi had to do with sardar patel statue .
its basic center gives money and clearance for projects without cant even fix screw on any rocket


----------



## kbd-raaf

furkansayed said:


> people answer like when they dont have answers



Can't you go to your own idiotic thread and post your shit there. This is for BJP and NaMo's campaign.

And here we have you people taking credit for all good things has happened in India for the last ten years.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


>






Like their leaders these Kongs too believe in one reply to everything ie FB photoshoped pics developed after wasting 600 carore.


----------



## kbd-raaf

furkansayed said:


> same thing what modi had to do with sardar patel statue .
> its basic center gives money and clearance for projects without cant even fix screw on any rocket



Do you not see your convoluted logic in that? ISRO would be funded regardless of whether it was a Congress govt or a BJP govt.

In fact a BJP government has in the past given far more thrust towards science than Congress who prefer to spend 40% of the budget on subsidies. Imagine if that was spent on infrastructure. 

Congress's entire gameplan is to keep people so poor that they don't better than to note vote for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Bhai Zakir said:


>



SHOW US WHERE MODI HAS CLAIMED THAT!?!?!?


----------



## NKVD

furkansayed said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> Sorry !
> 
> Don't worry you'd bounce back good as new !



I hope so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

दोस्तों, अभी अभी श्री श्री फेकू जी महाराज ने श्री राहुल गांधी जी के बयां कि श्री मति सोनिया गांधी जी ने राहुल जी से, सत्ता एक जहर है, पर काफी बयान बाजी कि, कटाक्ष किया.

उनकी बातों का, इस कटाक्ष का 2 तात्पर्य निकलता है.
पहला कि जो वो पूछ रहे हैं कि अगर सत्ता जहर है तो कांग्रेस 60 साल तक जहर बोने का काम करती आयी है.

तो इसपर मै फेकू जी से ये पूछना चाहता हुँ कि क्या १२ साल से वो गुजरात में जहर बो रहे हैं. या अब वो दिल्ली देश में जहर बोने के लिए आ रहे हैं. 

और दूसरा या तो फिर वो चुटकी ले रहे थे, और जनता को भड़का रहे थे, कि कांग्रेस कहती तो है कि सत्ता एक जहर है और वो 60 साल से इसका मजा ले रही है.

तो इसपर मै श्री श्री फेकू जी महाराज से पूछना चाहता हुँ कि वो एक्सेप्ट करें कि सचमुच सत्ता एक जहर नहीं है, ये भोग-विलासिता का जीवन जीने की जगह है, स्वर्ग की राज-गद्दी है, अमृत है, जिसके लिए वो गुजरात में केशु भाई पटेल, संजय जोशी सरीखे नेताओं के पैर काट दिए जो की वो गद्दी पर ना बैठ सके.
और अब इसी राज-गद्दी, अमृत आदि के लिए आडवाणी, जेटली, सुषमा सरीखे नेताओं को बीजेपी से काट दिया.

दोस्तों, राहुल जी ने जो कहा था की श्री मति सोनिया गांधी जी ने जो अपने बेटे से कहा की सत्ता एक जहर है, मेरे विचार से सोनिया जी के कहने का मतलब ये था की इसी सत्ता के कारन उनकी सास स्वर्गीय इंदिरा गांधी जी को मार दिया गया, और उनके पति स्वर्गीय राजीव गांधी को भी मौत के घाट उतार दिया गया. सोनिया जी का ये बयान से साफ़ दिखता है ये उनका अपने बेटे राहुल जी के लिए डर है. अगर कुर्सी का लालच होता जो लालच फेकू जी महाराज में कूट कूट कर भरा है, अगर ये लालच होता तो वो 1991 में, 2004 या 2009 में PM बन सकती थी, राहुल जी को भी PM बना सकती थी, और सारे कांग्रेसी नेता इसका सम्मान करते. हाँ एक दिन देश हित के लिए उनको राहुल जी को फ्रंट फुट पर बैटिंग करने के लिए आगे लाना होगा जिसकी शुरुआत उन्होंने राहुल जी को इस लोक सभा का सेनापति बनाकर कर दिया है.

दोस्तों ये श्री श्री फेकू जी महाराज बात को तोड़ मरोड़ कर पेश करने में काफी माहिर हैं. ये लोगो की भावनाओ से खिलवाड़ करने में काफी माहिर हैं.

फेकू जी महाराज, ये जनता जानती है और महसूस करती है की गांधी फॅमिली ने और इस कांग्रेस पार्टी ने देश हित के लिए जो किया है, जो बलिदान दिए हैं, वो कोई और नहीं कर सकता. वो परिवार बलिदान देकर, बिना पद का लालच किये वहाँ हैं, और आप पद के लिए, सिर्फ और सिर्फ कुर्सी के लिए वहाँ हैं. ये काफी बड़ा अंतर है आपमें और सोनिया जी में. और तभी जनता बार बार कांग्रेस को ही सत्ता के दरवाजे तक पहुँचाती है


----------



## Ammyy

furkansayed said:


> की गांधी फॅमिली ने और इस कांग्रेस पार्टी ने देश हित के लिए जो किया है, जो बलिदान दिए हैं, वो कोई और नहीं कर सकता. वो परिवार बलिदान देकर, बिना पद का लालच किये वहाँ हैं,



Balidan?? Tell me even single balidan.

Gandhi family did 84, emergancy.... which one is known as balidan ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

furkansayed said:


> दोस्तों, अभी अभी श्री श्री फेकू जी महाराज ने श्री राहुल गांधी जी के बयां कि श्री मति सोनिया गांधी जी ने राहुल जी से, सत्ता एक जहर है, पर काफी बयान बाजी कि, कटाक्ष किया.
> 
> उनकी बातों का, इस कटाक्ष का 2 तात्पर्य निकलता है.
> पहला कि जो वो पूछ रहे हैं कि अगर सत्ता जहर है तो कांग्रेस 60 साल तक जहर बोने का काम करती आयी है.
> 
> तो इसपर मै फेकू जी से ये पूछना चाहता हुँ कि क्या १२ साल से वो गुजरात में जहर बो रहे हैं. या अब वो दिल्ली देश में जहर बोने के लिए आ रहे हैं.
> 
> और दूसरा या तो फिर वो चुटकी ले रहे थे, और जनता को भड़का रहे थे, कि कांग्रेस कहती तो है कि सत्ता एक जहर है और वो 60 साल से इसका मजा ले रही है.
> 
> तो इसपर मै श्री श्री फेकू जी महाराज से पूछना चाहता हुँ कि वो एक्सेप्ट करें कि सचमुच सत्ता एक जहर नहीं है, ये भोग-विलासिता का जीवन जीने की जगह है, स्वर्ग की राज-गद्दी है, अमृत है, जिसके लिए वो गुजरात में केशु भाई पटेल, संजय जोशी सरीखे नेताओं के पैर काट दिए जो की वो गद्दी पर ना बैठ सके.
> और अब इसी राज-गद्दी, अमृत आदि के लिए आडवाणी, जेटली, सुषमा सरीखे नेताओं को बीजेपी से काट दिया.
> 
> दोस्तों, राहुल जी ने जो कहा था की श्री मति सोनिया गांधी जी ने जो अपने बेटे से कहा की सत्ता एक जहर है, मेरे विचार से सोनिया जी के कहने का मतलब ये था की इसी सत्ता के कारन उनकी सास स्वर्गीय इंदिरा गांधी जी को मार दिया गया, और उनके पति स्वर्गीय राजीव गांधी को भी मौत के घाट उतार दिया गया. सोनिया जी का ये बयान से साफ़ दिखता है ये उनका अपने बेटे राहुल जी के लिए डर है. अगर कुर्सी का लालच होता जो लालच फेकू जी महाराज में कूट कूट कर भरा है, अगर ये लालच होता तो वो 1991 में, 2004 या 2009 में PM बन सकती थी, राहुल जी को भी PM बना सकती थी, और सारे कांग्रेसी नेता इसका सम्मान करते. हाँ एक दिन देश हित के लिए उनको राहुल जी को फ्रंट फुट पर बैटिंग करने के लिए आगे लाना होगा जिसकी शुरुआत उन्होंने राहुल जी को इस लोक सभा का सेनापति बनाकर कर दिया है.
> 
> दोस्तों ये श्री श्री फेकू जी महाराज बात को तोड़ मरोड़ कर पेश करने में काफी माहिर हैं. ये लोगो की भावनाओ से खिलवाड़ करने में काफी माहिर हैं.
> 
> फेकू जी महाराज, ये जनता जानती है और महसूस करती है की गांधी फॅमिली ने और इस कांग्रेस पार्टी ने देश हित के लिए जो किया है, जो बलिदान दिए हैं, वो कोई और नहीं कर सकता. वो परिवार बलिदान देकर, बिना पद का लालच किये वहाँ हैं, और आप पद के लिए, सिर्फ और सिर्फ कुर्सी के लिए वहाँ हैं. ये काफी बड़ा अंतर है आपमें और सोनिया जी में. और तभी जनता बार बार कांग्रेस को ही सत्ता के दरवाजे तक पहुँचाती है


*Pappu Gyaan*


"Politics is everywhere, it's in your shirt, it's in your pants"
"Gujarat is bigger than United Kingdom"
"India is bigger than Europe and United States put together"
"Poverty is a State of Mind, if you have confidence, you will overcome it" 
"Agar desh ko badlna hai, toh pahle Gujarat ko badlo…...maine galti se Gujarat bol diya Bihar ki bajaye" - Pappu in Bihar
"I have lost it" - Pappu's confession at CII and his take on Life in general
"Stop asking your politicians how they're gonna do it, and start asking yourself how you're gonna do it"
“Let me ask YOU the same question, how would YOU do it?”
"10 out of 7 youths in Punjab have a drug problem"
"Rani ki Jhansi, she is a hero" - Pappu at CII
"Doing Yoga in New York, dancing around....that's Indian power" - Pappu at CII
"How many of you are getting your mail dropped from airplanes in the sky? It has been a long time since I got that" - Pappu at CII
"I happen to come from a chain of people" - Pappu at CII
"It is difficult to stop every terrorist attack, we can only stop 99% of them"
"China is referred to as the 'dragon' and India as an 'elephant'. But we are not an elephant, we are a 'beehive'" - Pappu at CII
"Hindustan ek soch hai. Hindustan ek jagah hai….magar Hindustan ek soch hai." - Pappu at a rally in Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## furkansayed

Ammyy said:


> Balidan?? Tell me even single balidan.
> 
> Gandhi family did 84, emergancy.... which one is known as balidan ??


*y indira gandhi got killed? 
cause u will get on google search*


----------



## Ammyy

furkansayed said:


> *y indira gandhi got killed?
> cause u will get on google search*




Why thousands of sikhs killed in Delhi ..... we all know the reason you dnt even need to google ....

Khoon ka badla khoon Yahi tha Rajiv Gandhi ka balidan is desh ke logo ke liye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## furkansayed

NKVD said:


> *Pappu Gyaan*
> 
> "Politics is everywhere, it's in your shirt, it's in your pants"
> "Gujarat is bigger than United Kingdom"
> "India is bigger than Europe and United States put together"
> "Poverty is a State of Mind, if you have confidence, you will overcome it"
> "Agar desh ko badlna hai, toh pahle Gujarat ko badlo…...maine galti se Gujarat bol diya Bihar ki bajaye" - Pappu in Bihar
> "I have lost it" - Pappu's confession at CII and his take on Life in general
> "Stop asking your politicians how they're gonna do it, and start asking yourself how you're gonna do it"
> “Let me ask YOU the same question, how would YOU do it?”
> "10 out of 7 youths in Punjab have a drug problem"
> "Rani ki Jhansi, she is a hero" - Pappu at CII
> "Doing Yoga in New York, dancing around....that's Indian power" - Pappu at CII
> "How many of you are getting your mail dropped from airplanes in the sky? It has been a long time since I got that" - Pappu at CII
> "I happen to come from a chain of people" - Pappu at CII
> "It is difficult to stop every terrorist attack, we can only stop 99% of them"
> "China is referred to as the 'dragon' and India as an 'elephant'. But we are not an elephant, we are a 'beehive'" - Pappu at CII
> "Hindustan ek soch hai. Hindustan ek jagah hai….magar Hindustan ek soch hai." - Pappu at a rally in Punjab


----------



## NKVD

furkansayed said:


> *y indira gandhi got killed?
> cause u will get on google search*


beacause of are own creativity she created *Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale to tackle Akalis *



furkansayed said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## furkansayed




----------



## furkansayed




----------



## furkansayed




----------



## kbd-raaf

India still has legions of idiots. I don't doubt that BJP has genuine faults. They could have attacked BJP on genuine issues like their lack of support for LGBT people etc.

No they try and manipulate facts to make Modi's impeccable Gujarat story less believable. Congress has a massive network across India that are now drilling shit like that into the average persons mind. It won't work for 95% of people, but that 5% is all they need.

AAP isn't the threat, Congress is, I hope the BJP hasn't started taking its victory for granted, they need a strong mandate in order to push through reforms quickly,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

'AAP doesn't treat women as humans,' says founder member Madhu Bhaduri as she quits | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> WHAT THE FUARK DID UPA HAVE TO DO WITH ISRO PROJECTS?!
> 
> *HOLY DICKLORD*
> 
> Go to your own fuarking thread.



I seek permission to use this word. 



Roybot said:


> 'AAP doesn't treat women as humans,' says founder member Madhu Bhaduri as she quits | NDTV.com



Well in their defense, they are the Aam Admi party after all.



Armstrong said:


> *Or giving them a medal for even trying to wrestle away a handbag from a Big Fat Buffalo* !



I am beginning to think this is a case of projection. Since you call everyone on this forum fat. Particularly Women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Ravi Nair said:


> I am beginning to think this is a case of projection. Since you call everyone on this forum fat. Particularly Women.



I like Chubby Women - they're a lot...lot more cute than those gaunt, raw-boned, emaciated specimens of femininity that go by the name of 'Women' these days - Sue me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> I seek permission to use this word.
> 
> 
> 
> Well in their defense, they are the Aam Admi party after all.
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think this is a case of projection. Since you call everyone on this forum fat. Particularly Women.



Feel free


----------



## Chronos

Armstrong said:


> I like Chubby Women - t*hey're a lot...lot more cute than those gaunt, raw-boned, emaciated specimens of femininity *that go by the name of 'Women' these days - Sue me !



No argument from me.

No A$$ No Mas.


----------



## Chronos

Puchtoon said:


> Modi did the right thing ,had spoke about bias against jats etc and crowd after modi rally did something violent ,it would have been a disaster .
> 
> situation is tenses in meerut ,a H girl was recently Gang raped by people from* other community*
> 
> Tension hits Meerut after gang rape - Deccan Herald



I don't know about other people, but I know this euphemism is used with good intent, but everyone reading this with half a brain knows what this 'other' community is.


----------



## Soumitra

*Put Modi’s role in riots to rest: Pawar*

KOLHAPUR: Union agriculture minister and Nationalist Congress Party (NCP) chief Sharad Pawar on Sunday said there should not be any discussion on Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi's role in the 2002 riots since he has been given a "clean chit" by the courts.

*"Since Modi has got a clean chit following a judicial probe, the matter should be put to rest. It's a simple logic. We live in a country where we abide by court's decisions. Once a court has pronounced its verdict on the Gujarat riots, it is not advisable to discuss the judgment," Pawar told newspersons here barely days after similar remarks were made by party colleague and Union minister Praful Patel.*

Pawar, however, ruled out any pro-BJP sentiment in the country following the recent elections in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Delhi and Chhattisgarh. "The BJP has won where it has been in the government for the past one or two decades. These states have favourable views on the BJP, but the party is limited to some specific regions only. Winning the state elections does not mean that the party has the capacity to achieve the number required to form the Union government," he added.

Pawar said it is most important to have a stable government at the Centre and claimed that only a Congress-led alliance could ensure that. "I expect a clear majority for the United Progressive Alliance (UPA) in the Lok Sabha elections. A stable government is the need of the hour for the country. Past experiences show that instead of having an alliance of 8-10 political parties, an alliance of a limited number of parties led by the Congress has provided the country a stable government," he said.

Refusing to comment on Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi being projected as the party's prime ministerial candidate by some leaders, Pawar said, "We cannot comment on who would lead the Congress. At the same time, it cannot tell us who our leader should be."

On the performance of the UPA-2 government, he said, "I had expressed my dissatisfaction with some policy decisions of the UPA a couple of years ago. I am now satisfied with the UPA's performance. Food Security Act is the biggest evidence of the agriculture sector's performance. We can ensure agriculture produce for 71% people of the country. At present, we are the number one exporter of rice and number two in cotton, wheat and sugar. This has been possible because of the policies."

On the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP)-government in Delhi, he said, "We agree that the people of Delhi had voted in favour of a new political party with great expectations. But within a short time, AAP has disappointed them. I cannot say that there wasn't any economics related to the election in Delhi. Besides, AAP had the support of the media. Several facts are, however, now emerging."

Despite repeated prodding, Pawar did not elaborate what he meant by "economics related to the election" and "facts that are emerging now".

Put Modi’s role in riots to rest: Pawar - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

furkansayed said:


> *y indira gandhi got killed?
> cause u will get on google search*



She got Killed because of her nefarious Political Ambitions. Do you have any Idea about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Frustrated congi assh****deserting their own threads and try to sow seeds of poison in this thread


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Children from NE our own, Modi @Meerut *

BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi on Sunday hit out the Aam Aadmi Party-led Delhi government over the death of a boy from Arunachal Pradesh. While addressing a rally in Meerut, Modi said students from Northeast should be given security.
He said, "This is the demand of the time that youths from Northeast should be given hostel. Students from Northeast are own our children, it's our own responsibility to provide them security."

He added, "People of Arunachal are fighting a daily war with China. Our heads should be hanging in shame because of the incident. Whenever you meet anybody in Arunachal they greet you with Jai Hind."

He also hit out at Congres President Sonia Gandhi whose party is giving outside support to AAP. Modi said, "A student from Arunachal Pradesh was killed right under Sonia's nose."

The remarks came in the backdrop of 21-year-old Nido Tainam from Arunachal Pradesh being killed in the broad daylight in Lajpat Nagar on January 29.

Modi also took up the matter of midnight raid in the Khirki extension by Delhi Law Minister Somnath Bharti who accused Ugandan women of being involved in prostitution and drug trafficking. He said, "Delhi is a global city and the kind of languages being spoken is shaming us internationally.

*'AAP doesn't treat women as humans,' says founder member Madhu Bhaduri as she quits *

*#QuitAAP trending on twitter yet again*

One of the founding members of Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), Madhu Bhaduri, has quit the party alleging mistreatment of the women leaders. 

"I have just one issue, and that is humanity. And women are humans. In this party, women are not considered humans," said Ms Bhaduri, who was a member of the party panel to chalk its foreign policy.

*"The party has a mentality of a khap panchayat*. There is no space for women. If the other women leaders have any self-respect, they will quit too," she told NDTV.

Ms Bhaduri, a former Indian ambassador to Portugal, wanted AAP to adopt a resolution whereby an apology would be issued to African women for Delhi Law Minister Somnath's Bharti raid at a building in south Delhi last month. The proposal was reportedly struck down at a national council meeting, and *Ms Bhaduri was allegedly heckled by party workers.* 

"The party has changed for the weight of votes. They just want to win the elections," Ms Bhaduri claimed today.

Ms Bhaduri is the second prominent AAP leader to have openly expressed her dissent barely within a month of the party forming the government in Delhi.

Just a week ago, Vinod Kumar Binny, a legislator from Laxminagar, was expelled by AAP after he described Mr Kejriwal as a 'liar' and a 'dictator'. 39-year-old Mr Binny has now called for a 'dharna' against the AAP government.

"We are five MLAs in total. Twelve more people are joining us. If the government does not listen to us in 48 hours, then we will have another meeting and decide our next course of action. But we do not intend to do any harm to the Delhi government," Mr Binny said, who is demanding Mr Kejriwal's government delivers all its pre-poll promises on water, electricity and better security for women.





*AAP MLA Dinesh Mohaniya slapped by woman over water supply problem*


Aam Aadmi Party MLA Dinesh Mohaniya was slapped by a woman in Delhi on Sunday over water supply problem.
The incident took place when Dinesh, MLA from Sangam Vihar, went to meet the people of the area. The MLA and people got into verbal altercation after which a woman slapped him.

AAP tried to implement one its poll promises of providing 20,000 litre of free water to every household with water meters but since a large number of connections are not metered, the decision had no impact on the ground level.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

*Nitish has become a dictator: Shivanand*
Feb 3, 2014, 12.43AM IST TNN




[ Law Kumar Mishra ]



​In a letter addressed to Bihar JD(U) chief Bashistha Narain Singh on Sunday, Tiwari alleged Kumar has started “treating himself as God”.
PATNA: Senior JD(U) leader Shivanand Tiwari, who was last week denied renomination to the Rajya Sabha from Bihar, called Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar a "dictator", and full of arrogance - appellations that Kumar frequently uses against his Gujarat counterpart Narendra Modi.

In a letter addressed to Bihar JD(U) chief Bashistha Narain Singh on Sunday, Tiwari alleged Kumar has started "treating himself as God". He said denying him and two other MPs, N K Singh and Shabir Ali, renomination was a result of Kumar's arrogance, and pointed out that he had similarly denied party ticket to deceased party leader Digvijay Singh in 2009 Lok Sabha election from Banka.

According to Tiwari, Digvijay Singh had to contest the Lok Sabha election as an independent from Banka to challenge Kumar's "dictatorship" and he even won. "Digvijay was a brave leader who defied Nitish Kumar and contested the election against his wishes," Tiwari said.

Now N K Singh, who has promoted Kumar all over the world, has been denied renomination to Rajya Sabha and asked to contest against the widow of Digvijay Singh from Banka, Tiwari said. This was to embarrass N K Singh: a contest against widowed Putul Kumari would have got him blackballed within Bihar's Rajputs. "N K Singh is not a person who can contest Lok Sabha election and that too from a remote and backward constituency like Banka," Tiwari said.

Then, taking at the Bihar party chief, Tiwari said, "We know each other for the last three decades and judging your nature, I am confident you can't have courage to advise Nitish." Bashistha Narain Singh refused to comment on Tiwari's letter.





in other news




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430216722369355776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430216905178095617

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fawkes

Bhai Zakir said:


> Yeah, i know but its my country and i can't allow it to the dogs.


Mind your language you filthy animal. If we all are dogs here, you are bitch (female dog if you don't know).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430222152902934528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430222152902934528




Bhai ye kya he ?


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai ye kya he ?


Kyun tweet dikh nahi raha tumhare browser me ?


----------



## HariPrasad

typoerror said:


> Target Sonia and her advisers, middleman in VVIP chopper deal told AgustaWestland - The Times of India
> 
> Checkmate!!




There can not be any big amount arms deal or any other deal without paying commission to one family.



typoerror said:


> Husband - Bofors
> Wife - Agusta
> Son - ?



SON-Common Wealth Game, received father's Swiss money as scion.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430222152902934528



frustrated AAPCong goons


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430228038614122496
BJP-TDP alliance imminent?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Is this honest journalism? Do you believe Indian #paidmedia is under congress party control? 








Roybot said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430228038614122496
> BJP-TDP alliance imminent?



Yep, he has no other way FWD. He and his party will be finished if he doesn't align with BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> Kyun tweet dikh nahi raha tumhare browser me ?



No


----------



## kurup

CorporateAffairs said:


> Is this honest journalism? Do you believe Indian #paidmedia is under congress party control?



What's the doubt ?? They always have been .


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Bhai Zakir said:


>




Zakir do you even know the facts behind this image?

Or just acting as Congress goon in here?

Elephants are the party symbol of BSP/Mayawati, do I need to say more?

Sarder patel is neither a BJP person nor a Modi fans. He is a national hero, BTW unfortunately a congressmen.

Third is a national space ambition, cant understand how these 3 r related.

 brainwashed cong goons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Ho raha Congress Nirman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Guys I have a question.

Do you get paid for being a congress propagandist? If so direct me to a place where i can sign up please

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


> Ho raha Congress Nirman








*A slap of facts on the face of people with double standard who don't judge BJP with same standards.*

*- Here is ur god Narendra Modi's personal wealth tripled in 5 years.

- Modi's wealth rises more then 300% in last 5 years. 

- "Janta behal, Modi Malamal" *

As per the Modi's affidavit to the election commission of India in 2007 his wealth was *Rs 42,56,426* but his wealth rises to more then 300% in just 5 years as per Modi's affidavit to the election commission of India in 2012 his wealth was *Rs 1,33,42,842*
*Sick modi says people earning more then Rs. 11 per day are rich  and this is what he makes while people of Gujarat suffers due to him*


----------



## Roybot

Ravi Nair said:


> Guys I have a question.
> 
> Do you get paid for being a congress propagandist? If so direct me to a place where i can sign up please



@Bhai Zakir help him out will ya!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> @Bhai Zakir help him out will ya!



Gotta admire his persistence though.

He should be paid to do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> *A slap of facts on the face of people with double standard who don't judge BJP with same standards.*
> 
> *- Here is ur god Narendra Modi's personal wealth tripled in 5 years.
> 
> - Modi's wealth rises more then 300% in last 5 years.
> 
> - "Janta behal, Modi Malamal" *
> 
> As per the Modi's affidavit to the election commission of India in 2007 his wealth was *Rs 42,56,426* but his wealth rises to more then 300% in just 5 years as per Modi's affidavit to the election commission of India in 2012 his wealth was *Rs 1,33,42,842*
> *Sick modi says people earning more then Rs. 11 per day are rich  and this is what he makes while people of Gujarat suffers due to him*



How Sonia Gandhi's $2 billion wealth was calculated: An inside story : North, News - India Today

Sonia Gandhi 12th richest leader in world: Huffington Post - News Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Bhai Zakir said:


> As per the Modi's affidavit to the election commission of India in 2007 his wealth was *Rs 42,56,426* but his wealth rises to more then 300% in just 5 years as per Modi's affidavit to the election commission of India in 2012 his wealth was *Rs 1,33,42,842*



Adding commas just wherever you want doesn't make the figure big. His total wealth is just 1 crore 33 Lakhs, thats peanuts, and majority of it is the value of his property in Ahmedabad,

*=======================================================================================================*
Narendra Modi's salary less than govt peon's! - The Times of India

In his assets, Modi has declared that he owns only one property in Gandhinagar - a small building on the 330 sqm plot given by the state government on highly concessional rate in 2002. *The value of this property, which was Rs 30 lakh as per 2007 affidavit, has shot up to Rs one crore now.*

The property price may have increased but Modi's cash has gone down from Rs 11,200 in 2007 to Rs 4,700 in 2012.

He also has four gold rings of 45 gms which are worth Rs 1,23,777. In 2007, he had three rings worth Rs 50,000. Compared to 2007, Modi's bank balance has also increased from Rs 8,55,651 to Rs 27,24,409 in 2012.

Modi has shown new investment in infrastructure bond worth Rs 20,000. He had shown investment of Rs 3,39,575 in National Saving Certificate (NSC) in 2007. In a new affidavit he has shown Rs 4,00,917 as investment in NSC.

Modi has also shown receivable income of income tax refund worth Rs 54,403/- and other receivable income worth Rs 14,636/- in his new affidavit.

As a chief minister, Modi has received around Rs 39 lakh as a salary in the last five years. In his official profile published by the Gujarat assembly, he has mentioned his occupation as a social service only.
*=======================================================================================================*


If you are going to do propaganda bro atleast make sure it adds up! We are not illiterate Congressi supporters here, neither are we blind slaves of Congress pariwar. If Mod does something wrong we ll be the first to criticize him, but there is difference between Modi doing something wrong, and Congressi smear campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Ravi Nair said:


> Guys I have a question.
> 
> Do you get paid for being a congress propagandist? If so direct me to a place where i can sign up please


----------



## Chronos

@Roybot @arp2041 @Puchtoon 

Guys make him stop. he is scaring me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ravi Nair said:


> @Roybot @arp2041 @Puchtoon
> 
> Guys make him stop. he is scaring me



You started it. . . now deal with it 

And in the other thread one pappu supporter was talking about standard. .


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *A slap of facts on the face of people with double standard who don't judge BJP with same standards.*
> 
> *- Here is ur god Narendra Modi's personal wealth tripled in 5 years.
> 
> - Modi's wealth rises more then 300% in last 5 years.
> 
> - "Janta behal, Modi Malamal" *
> 
> As per the Modi's affidavit to the election commission of India in 2007 his wealth was *Rs 42,56,426* but his wealth rises to more then 300% in just 5 years as per Modi's affidavit to the election commission of India in 2012 his wealth was *Rs 1,33,42,842*
> *Sick modi says people earning more then Rs. 11 per day are rich  and this is what he makes while people of Gujarat suffers due to him*




Modi critics are blind in Modi Hate. Wealth of Modi rose because of the value of one plot he received as a MLA. Since the value of land rose in Gujarat, Wealth of Modi Increased without any substantial earning. . Wealth of Modi is not even JUST 0.01% of Sonia or Rahul. Sonia is 4th richest politician in the world. Sonia's family in Italy become 2 nd richest family after the family who owns Fiat company. Sonia's ordinary sister also become super rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

chak de INDIA said:


> You started it. . . now deal with it
> 
> And in the other thread one pappu supporter was talking about standard. .



how Rahul Gandhi has supporters no one knows.

i thought his supporters in included pre pubescent girls and metro sexual males.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> How Sonia Gandhi's $2 billion wealth was calculated: An inside story : North, News - India Today
> 
> Sonia Gandhi 12th richest leader in world: Huffington Post - News Oneindia




*It is very Surprising that Congressee Chamachas have no objection Sonia having such huge property. Mother and son greb Rs 1600 crore herdae house property for Just 1 crore. Vadra is fastest Billionaire in the country. It took TATA, Birla and DHiru bhai decades to reach at that level of welth where this goons reach over night. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


> Adding commas just wherever you want doesn't make the figure big. His total wealth is just 1 crore 33 Lakhs, thats peanuts, and majority of it is the value of his property in Ahmedabad,
> 
> *===========================================================================================*
> Narendra Modi's salary less than govt peon's! - The Times of India
> 
> In his assets, Modi has declared that he owns only one property in Gandhinagar - a small building on the 330 sqm plot given by the state government on highly concessional rate in 2002. *The value of this property, which was Rs 30 lakh as per 2007 affidavit, has shot up to Rs one crore now.*
> 
> The property price may have increased but Modi's cash has gone down from Rs 11,200 in 2007 to Rs 4,700 in 2012.
> 
> He also has four gold rings of 45 gms which are worth Rs 1,23,777. In 2007, he had three rings worth Rs 50,000. Compared to 2007, Modi's bank balance has also increased from Rs 8,55,651 to Rs 27,24,409 in 2012.
> 
> Modi has shown new investment in infrastructure bond worth Rs 20,000. He had shown investment of Rs 3,39,575 in National Saving Certificate (NSC) in 2007. In a new affidavit he has shown Rs 4,00,917 as investment in NSC.
> 
> Modi has also shown receivable income of income tax refund worth Rs 54,403/- and other receivable income worth Rs 14,636/- in his new affidavit.
> 
> As a chief minister, Modi has received around Rs 39 lakh as a salary in the last five years. In his official profile published by the Gujarat assembly, he has mentioned his occupation as a social service only.
> *===========================================================================================*
> If you are going to do propaganda bro atleast make sure it adds up! We are not illiterate Congressi supporters here, neither are we blind slaves of Congress pariwar. If Mod does something wrong we ll be the first to criticize him, but there is difference between Modi doing something wrong, and Congressi smear campaign.




1.) The figure u have mentioned of ministers are all white money and its due to their hard work all of their life.

2.) Their income have also raise o to the property rates but u ignore it but when intorogated about Modi u take escape route.

3.) Modi is good for nothing he have not achieved anything in his due to his hard work or anything.

4.) Tell me what was modi doing before becoming CM??

5.) Manmohan was former chairman of UGU, governor of RBI, former Finance Minister, sitting MP.

6.) Kapil Sibal was gold medalist from the _Harvard Law School_, LLM and one of the top lawyer of Supreme court

7.) Ashvini kumar was the top lawyer of Supreme court

8.) Rajiv Shukla is one of the top journalist, owner of news channel, industrialist

the list goes on.


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) The figure u have mentioned of ministers are all white money and its due to their hard work all of their life.
> 
> 2.) Their income have also raise o to the property rates but u ignore it but when intorogated about Modi u take escape route.
> 
> 3.) Modi is good for nothing he have not achieved anything in his due to his hard work or anything.
> 
> 4.) *Tell me what was modi doing before becoming CM??*
> 
> 5.) Manmohan was former chairman of UGU, governor of RBI, former Finance Minister, sitting MP.
> 
> 6.) Kapil Sibal was gold medalist from the _Harvard Law School_, LLM and one of the top lawyer of Supreme court
> 
> 7.) Ashvini kumar was the top lawyer of Supreme court
> 
> 8.) Rajiv Shukla is one of the top journalist, owner of news channel, industrialist
> 
> the list goes on.



OK, than you should ask the same question to yourself???

what was Rahul Baba doing before he is made Congress' PM candidate??? 

What was Sonia Ma'adm doing before she was declared unofficial Queen of India???

Even, what was Rajiv Gandhi doing BEFORE he was made the PM of India????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Ravi Nair said:


> @Roybot @arp2041 @Puchtoon
> 
> Guys make him stop. he is scaring me



nothing to worry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

arp2041 said:


> How Sonia Gandhi's $2 billion wealth was calculated: An inside story : North, News - India Today
> 
> Sonia Gandhi 12th richest leader in world: Huffington Post - News Oneindia





*"Our editors have been unable to verify the amount, removed the link, and regret any confusion," the Huffington post said,*

Huffington Post removes Sonia Gandhi's name from richest list - Times Of India

Sonia Gandhi 'wealth' fiasco forces US's Huffington Post to delete name - Financial Express

Huffington Post removes Sonia Gandhi`s name from rich list, regrets confusion

*
Cheap BJP and Modi chamchas have adopted Modi's style of Fekuness - fakeness, and hit and run strategy they just post lies and run away.*


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> OK, than you should ask the same question to yourself???
> 
> what was Rahul Baba doing before he is made Congress' PM candidate???
> 
> What was Sonia Ma'adm doing before she was declared unofficial Queen of India???
> 
> Even, what was Rajiv Gandhi doing BEFORE he was made the PM of India????



Dont waste ur time buddy, they dont have a point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

arp2041 said:


> OK, than you should ask the same question to yourself???
> 
> what was Rahul Baba doing before he is made Congress' PM candidate???



He is one of the most popular leader and elected representative of the public.

A 2 time Lok Sabha MP who wins last time with over the margin of 300,000 votes 




> What was Sonia Ma'adm doing before she was declared unofficial Queen of India???



Absurd claim like the one says Modi was sweeper before CM as it proved fake. Don't talk non sense if u don't have any question. You bring a genuine question and i will reply. 



> Even, what was Rajiv Gandhi doing BEFORE he was made the PM of India????



He was a commercial pilot a simple hardworking man working as a Pilot in the Indian Airliance.


----------



## Roybot

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) The figure u have mentioned of ministers are all white money and its due to their hard work all of their life.
> 
> 2.) Their income have also raise o to the property rates but u ignore it but when intorogated about Modi u take escape route.
> 
> 3.) Modi is good for nothing he have not achieved anything in his due to his hard work or anything.
> 
> 4.) Tell me what was modi doing before becoming CM??
> 
> 5.) Manmohan was former chairman of UGU, governor of RBI, former Finance Minister, sitting MP.
> 
> 6.) Kapil Sibal was gold medalist from the _Harvard Law School_, LLM and one of the top lawyer of Supreme court
> 
> 7.) Ashvini kumar was the top lawyer of Supreme court
> 
> 8.) Rajiv Shukla is one of the top journalist, owner of news channel, industrialist
> 
> the list goes on.



lmao but all that increase in wealth have been from 2009 and 2011, a time period when these people were either ministers of MP.

And no comment on M. Jagatrakshan, from 5 Crore to 71 Crore in just 2 years . If only the Congressi leaders taught their money making skills to the poor people of India, they would all be rolling in cash today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Why you guys dont hold a poll here?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


> lmao but all that increase in wealth have been from 2009 and 2011, a time period when these people were either ministers of MP.
> 
> And no comment on M. Jagatrakshan, from 5 Crore to 71 Crore in just 2 years . If only the Congressi leaders taught their money making skills to the poor people of India, they would all be rolling in cash today.




I am not here to spoon feeding, i have posted the facts thinking any san person will agree but u have not replied about the question on Modi but dragged M. Jagatrakshan now have guts to hear the answer. Its due to the selling of a old land.

Now answer about the Modi.



T-123456 said:


> Why you guys dont hold a poll here?






Modi's Fake Twitter followers revealed – 2.5 million followers analysed : Truth Of Gujarat

Half of Narendra Modi's Twitter followers are fake, claims social media firm - Economic Times
*It will be useless as Modi uses fake accounts to raise and show his popularity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

@Bhai Zakir - Do you believe Congress did anything wrong and was involved in any scam? Did CWG, 2G etc etc happened? Or the poor guys were so deeply involved in development of country that they didn't realize what BJP and supporters went out of the way to force media to write negative about them and force the court of law to pass rulings against them?

I simply don't get it how any one can support such corrupt and deeply rotten political party.. Accept it, you guys have taken your hatred too far and you are acting only and only on the basis of religion. How come then Congress supporter make tall claims of secularism?

Instead of talking BS about Modi why don't you speak about any development that UPA did? The way you are going right now just shows your frustration of seeing the rise of some one who does not believe in any minority appeasement and is against giving free lunches to anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Bhai Zakir said:


> I am not here to spoon feeding, i have posted the facts thinking any san person will agree but u have not replied about the question on Modi but dragged M. Jagatrakshan now have guts to hear the answer. Its due to the selling of a old land.
> 
> Now answer about the Modi.



Oh c'mon why not. Maybe you will be able to convince me to vote for Congress, isn't that what you are trying to do? Running away from a debate reflects badly on you and Congress. 



T-123456 said:


> Why you guys dont hold a poll here?



We did. And close to 95% Indians here voted for BJP (the centre-right nationalist party)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

jbond197 said:


> @Bhai Zakir - Do you believe Congress did anything wrong and was involved in any scam? Did CWG, 2G etc etc happened? Or the poor guys were so deeply involved in development of country that they didn't realize what BJP and supporters went out of the way to force media to write negative about them and force the court of law to pass rulings against them?
> 
> I simply don't get it how any one can support such corrupt and deeply rotten political party.. Take it, you guys have taken your hatred too far and you are acting only and only on the basis of religion. How come then Congress supporter make tall claims of secularism?
> 
> Instead of talking BS about Modi why don't you speak about any development that UPA did? The way you are going right now just shows your frustration of seeing the rise of some one who does not believe in any minority appeasement and is against giving free lunches to anyone.




1.) This thread is about Modi and BJP so stay on the topic.

2.) As for the corruption its everywhere even in developed world USA/UK or developing world china or in the sates MP or Gujarat.

3.) Central govt. have nothing to do with CWG.

4.) As for 2G A Raja have is not from congress.

5.) Even A Raja was just following the policies of the previous govt. of BJP/NDA.

6.) Congress have sent A Raja and Kanimojhi jail what else u want they hanged before the sentence???

7.) Congress even risked its ties with DMK on whose support their govt. was at stake just to prosecute for 2G scam.

8.) DMK's chief's daughter _Kanimozhi _sent to jail is no small thing.


----------



## jbond197

I welcome people to drop their religious hatred and support Modi for the better future of the country. Post 2002 there were no riots in Gujarat or any BJP ruled state. I believe post 2014 there won't be any riots all over the country with probably the exception of Communists and Congress ruled stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

T-123456 said:


> Why you guys dont hold a poll here?



Poll :: Congress, BJP, SP, AAP, BSP members on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

@Bhai Zakir -- The top ministers has to be really dumb to not know what their cabinet is involved in. Your argument is very weak.

Congress is finished in this election and they deserved to be. Most of the youth of India have put their weight behind Modi and they have valid positive reasons for the same. Why else do you think the very same people who voted religiously voted for Congress for 60 + years are now supporting Modi? We need to rise above religion my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Modi taking credit of Rajiv Gandhi's project in a election rally while in the past he himself thanked Rajiv Gandhi for it.*

The Hindu : Narmada water enters Kutch



In his first speech after his announcement as the PM candidate, Modi addressed a huge crowd at Rewari on September 15, 2013, and the speech was more like that of a RSS Pracharak than a man who wants to contest as a PM of the world’s largest democracy. We deal with just one of his misleading claims regarding his role in taking water to soldiers near the Kutch Indo-Pak Border. *This is what he had said:*


Even after so many years of Independence, water is taken to the soldiers on camel backs. Around 800 camels are reserved for this purpose. When I visited the soldiers, I saw their pain with my own eyes and friends, I ensured that a 700km long pipeline was made from the east of Gujarat till the Indo-Pak border in the west of Gujarat and pure Narmada water for drinking purposes was supplied. This happened because of my respect and feelings for the soldiers who are stationed at the border

 The claim he makes is that because of his love and respect for the army men and due to his emotional attachment with them, he had himself ensured the laying down of the 700 km pipeline to bring water of Narmada to the Indo-Pak Border. *The reality is completely otherwise since the Kutch drinking water pipeline is part of a much bigger project called **Sardar Sarovar Canal and Mahi Pipeline based drinking water supply plan which was in works as far back as 1999 when Modi was not even in contention to be Gujarat’s CM.**

What Modi have said in the rally:

Original Quote in Hindi (verbatim)*

“Aazadi ke itne saal ho gaye, pine ka paani uut par bhar bhar ke laya jata hai. 800 karib uut pine ke pani ko lane ke liye tainat the. mein jab gaya, maine pida dekhi, mitro, gujarat ke poorva chor se pani uthaya, 700 km lamba pipeline dala, aur sima ek aanchri aakhri point par, pine ka narmada ka shudh jala pahonchaya”

“ya hota isliye hai ki seema pe kaam karne wali jawan ke prati samman ka bhaav hamare jazbe mein bhara hua hai, tab jake hota hai” 

*Back in March 1999, Babagouda Patil, Minister of Rural Areas and Employment in Vajpayee Government, responded to a query in the Rajya Sabha as follows*1:

As per information made available by Ministry of Water Resources, the `Sardar Sarovar Canal and *Mahi Pipeline based drinking water supply plan*’ has been prepared for sustainable drinking water source for Saurashtra, *Kutch*, North Gujarat including Panchmahal districts with an approximate cost of Rs. 4,700 crores. Extensive work of recharge and water harvesting structures has also been taken up to solve the drinking water problem of Kutch District.

On April 01, 2001 in an article titled “Narmada waters reach Gujarat villages“, Keshubhai Patel, then CM of Gujarat stated:

The Narmada waters have reached 1,467 villages and 29 cities of six districts of Gujarat following completion of work on *Mahi pipeline* at a cost of Rs. 880 crores

It was further stated in the article that:

The Government has taken up work on the project of supplying the river water to the districts of *Kutch*, Jamnagar and Surendranagar, and is expected to be completed by April-May 2002.

Further on January 22nd, 2001, Keshubhai Patel also inaugurated the Mahi Pipeline in Gadhada, Gujarat

According to an article in TOI on June 29, 2001. the same Mahi Pipeline scheme had already been implemented and reached several villages and urban centres including Ahmedabad, Amreli, Junagadh, Bhavanagar and Rajkot districts.

Narendra Modi became the Chief Minister of Gujarat on 7th October 2001.

Kutch finally got Narmada water on 18 May 2003. Speaking on this occasion on the day when water reached Rapar in Kutch District, Modi had in fact thanked the late Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi for initiating the entire drinking water pipeline project for Kutch in 1985 and for sending a technical team for surveying the region. Rs. 600 crores which had been expended for the Kutch drinking water project was given by the Asian Development Bank for the 2001 Earth Quake Rehabilitation project of Kutch which was later diverted to the drinking water project.

*Thus the drinking water project that reached Kutch district was envisaged, designed, funded and promoted much before Modi had become the Chief Minister and he merely inaugurated the project in 2002.*

The pipeline drinking water reached the Indo-Pak Border on 16th August, 2013 and that too intermittently and the distance between Rapar in Kutch and the Indo-Pak border is around 100 kms. This part of the drinking water pipeline was also a part of the Rapar project but it took ten long years for such a small stretch of pipeline to be laid.

*Modi however twists the story entirely, grabs all the credit for the Kutch pipeline project for which he had no role to play *and highlighted the stretch of pipeline from Rapar to Indo-Pak Border which ought to have been completed by 2004 but was actually completed in 2013. This is the emotional bluff that Modi continues to play through out his speech and we shall deal with each and every bluff of his in our future posts.

Mr Modi please don’t lie to fool our army men.

--Read More At: PM Candidate Modi's Bluff: He envisioned and implemented the Kutch Drinking Water Pipeline : Truth Of Gujarat​


jbond197 said:


> @Bhai Zakir -- The top ministers has to be really dumb to not know what their cabinet is involved in. Your argument is very weak.
> 
> Congress is finished in this election and they deserved to be. Most of the youth of India have put their weight behind Modi and they have valid positive reasons for the same. Why else do you think the very same people who voted religiously voted for Congress for 60 + years are now supporting Modi? We need to rise above religion my friend.




The so called ur talking is ill informed and have not seen the misrule or NDA or Modi in Gujarat.


----------



## Star Wars

I got my voter id card !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Star Wars said:


> I got my voter id card !!!



18 vayasaayathe ullo .....


----------



## CorporateAffairs

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Big news day: Got a final confirmation from a reliable source. 4 out of 10 UP BJP MPs express their desire to fight from Raebareli /Amethi.</p>&mdash; Laissez-faire (@FCBtheChamps) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429959594249437184">February 2, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Rubbish claims by AAP. AAP’s alternative Politics includes a fundamental right to falsehood and lies.</p>&mdash; Arun Jaitley (@arunjaitley) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430246618260992000">February 3, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kurup said:


> 18 vayasaayathe ullo .....



26..though i feel as if am 18

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> The so called ur talking is ill informed and have not seen the misrule or NDA or Modi in Gujarat.



Yes , that's why people of Gujrat are reelecting him since last 3 terms.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430270810767372288

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Star Wars said:


> 26..though i feel as if am 18



Are you going to vote in kerala ??


----------



## Star Wars

kurup said:


> Are you going to vote in kerala ??



yeah ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

rahul gandhi failed to deliver in amethi: survey - चुनाव से पहले अमेठी में फेल हुए राहुल! - Amar Ujala


*चुनाव से पहले अमेठी में फेल हुए राहुल!*



‘अमेठी, देश की राजनीति में वीवीआईपी संसदीय क्षेत्र है। यहां से खुद कांग्रेस के उपाध्यक्ष राहुल गांधी सांसद हैं। इसके बाद भी इस वीवीआईपी इलाके में विकास कोसों दूर है। गौरा तिलोई जैसे गांवों की लड़कियां आज भी पढ़ने नहीं जा पाती हैं, क्योंकि स्कूल गांव से दो किमी से ज्यादा दूर है।’ यह तस्वीर पेश की है आईआईटी-आईआईएम
ग्रेजुएट्स ने। लोक संग्रह अभियान के तहत देश के प्रतिष्ठित संस्थानों के छात्रों ने आमजन की जरूरतों को केंद्र में रखकर 400 गांवों में यहां सर्वे किया।

एक साल तक की गई पड़ताल लोक संग्रह मंच के तहत पूरे देश में जनता से जुड़े मुद्दों की हकीकत की करीब एक साल से पड़ताल कर रहे युवाओं ने शनिवार को खबरनवीसों से बातचीत में अमेठी के विकास की तस्वीर पेश की। टीम की अगुवाई कर रहे विनोद यादव ने बताया कि इसी के तहत अमेठी और रायबरेली में भी हमने सर्वे किया। सितंबर 2013 से अमेठी में शुरू हुए सर्वे में हम करीब 400 गांवों तक पहुंचे। ज्यादातर गांवों में शिक्षा और स्वास्थ्य सुविधाओं
की स्थिति खराब मिली।

गरीबों का नहीं कोई सुनने
वाला कई गांव ऐसे थे जहां 15 किमी तक कोई अस्पताल नहीं है। आर्थिक रूपसे पिछड़े इन लोगों की कोई सुनने वाला भी नहीं। कुछ ने तो कहा कि हमसे तो कोई वोट भी मांगने नहीं आया। वोट देना था, इसलिए दे दिया। सिस्टम पर अटैक करते हुए आईआईटी रुड़की से ग्रेजुएट और आईआईएम बंगलूरू से पासआउट गौरव कुमार का कहना है कि यह उस संसदीय क्षेत्र की हालत है जहां का प्रतिनिधित्व खुद कांग्रेस के उपाध्यक्ष राहुल गांधी करते हैं। इसके बाद भी बुनियादी सुविधाएं नदारद हैं। वह सवाल उठाते हैं, बाकी संसदीय क्षेत्र की हालत क्या होगी? बकौल गौरव, ग्रेजुएशन के बाद बेरोजगार युवाओं की संख्या काफी ज्यादा है।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Star Wars said:


> yeah ...



I thought you were residing outside kerala .


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> I got my voter id card !!!



Good.. Now start voting and make your vote count.

I have been voting regularly since I was 13 years old..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> Yes , that's why people of Gujrat are reelecting him since last 3 terms.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430270810767372288




Even Lalu got elected 3 times and ruled about 18 years in Bihar and u think its due to development or good governance? 



VeeraBahadur said:


> rahul gandhi failed to deliver in amethi: survey - चुनाव से पहले अमेठी में फेल हुए राहुल! - Amar Ujala
> 
> 
> *चुनाव से पहले अमेठी में फेल हुए राहुल!*
> 
> 
> 
> ‘अमेठी, देश की राजनीति में वीवीआईपी संसदीय क्षेत्र है। यहां से खुद कांग्रेस के उपाध्यक्ष राहुल गांधी सांसद हैं। इसके बाद भी इस वीवीआईपी इलाके में विकास कोसों दूर है। गौरा तिलोई जैसे गांवों की लड़कियां आज भी पढ़ने नहीं जा पाती हैं, क्योंकि स्कूल गांव से दो किमी से ज्यादा दूर है।’ यह तस्वीर पेश की है आईआईटी-आईआईएम
> ग्रेजुएट्स ने। लोक संग्रह अभियान के तहत देश के प्रतिष्ठित संस्थानों के छात्रों ने आमजन की जरूरतों को केंद्र में रखकर 400 गांवों में यहां सर्वे किया।
> 
> एक साल तक की गई पड़ताल लोक संग्रह मंच के तहत पूरे देश में जनता से जुड़े मुद्दों की हकीकत की करीब एक साल से पड़ताल कर रहे युवाओं ने शनिवार को खबरनवीसों से बातचीत में अमेठी के विकास की तस्वीर पेश की। टीम की अगुवाई कर रहे विनोद यादव ने बताया कि इसी के तहत अमेठी और रायबरेली में भी हमने सर्वे किया। सितंबर 2013 से अमेठी में शुरू हुए सर्वे में हम करीब 400 गांवों तक पहुंचे। ज्यादातर गांवों में शिक्षा और स्वास्थ्य सुविधाओं
> की स्थिति खराब मिली।
> 
> गरीबों का नहीं कोई सुनने
> वाला कई गांव ऐसे थे जहां 15 किमी तक कोई अस्पताल नहीं है। आर्थिक रूपसे पिछड़े इन लोगों की कोई सुनने वाला भी नहीं। कुछ ने तो कहा कि हमसे तो कोई वोट भी मांगने नहीं आया। वोट देना था, इसलिए दे दिया। सिस्टम पर अटैक करते हुए आईआईटी रुड़की से ग्रेजुएट और आईआईएम बंगलूरू से पासआउट गौरव कुमार का कहना है कि यह उस संसदीय क्षेत्र की हालत है जहां का प्रतिनिधित्व खुद कांग्रेस के उपाध्यक्ष राहुल गांधी करते हैं। इसके बाद भी बुनियादी सुविधाएं नदारद हैं। वह सवाल उठाते हैं, बाकी संसदीय क्षेत्र की हालत क्या होगी? बकौल गौरव, ग्रेजुएशन के बाद बेरोजगार युवाओं की संख्या काफी ज्यादा है।




*A MP or central govt. can't do anything as its all in the hands of the state govt. 

UP and Bihar is paying the cost of keeping congress out of power for last 30 years in their states.*


----------



## kurup

jha said:


> Good.. Now start voting and make your vote count.
> 
> I have been voting regularly since I was 13 years old..



13 years ....


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Even Lalu got elected 3 times and ruled about 18 years in Bihar and u think its due to development or good governance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A MP or central govt. can't do anything as its all in the hands of the state govt.
> *


*
Only an idiot can compare Gujrat with Bihar.



UP and Bihar is paying the cost of keeping congress out of power for last 30 years in their states.

Click to expand...

*


>



Oh really  ?? Is that so ?? Don't you know about MP funds ??


----------



## Black Widow

Bhai Zakir said:


> Even Lalu got elected 3 times and ruled about 18 years in Bihar and u think its due to development or good governance?
> 
> *.*




Even Nehru Family is ruling since 60 years, do you think its due to development or good governance?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*'As always, Congress is wrong about Gujarat': BJP clears air on poverty controversy *

The BJP today said that if the Congress is outraged over the fact that Rs. 10.80 is the marker used to identify who is eligible for government subsidies in Gujarat, it should look within. "As always, they're wrong about Gujarat," professed BJP spokesperson Nirmala Sitharaman.

The Congress demanded that Mr Modi, the BJP's candidate for prime minister, must apologise for that benchmark. (Rs. 10.8 a day? Narendra Modi's poverty definition a joke, says Congress)
But Mr Modi's government clarified that the *contentious figures are based on guidelines issued by the Centre in 2004* for the allocation of ration cards which entitle poor families to subsidies. "There have been several reminders to the Centre sent by the Gujarat government asking them to revise the criteria," said BJP spokesperson Nirmala Sitharaman.

Calculating poverty and the latest numbers are a politically loaded issue with just months to go before the national elections.

In rallies held recently, Mr Modi has derided the central government for declaring last year that anyone who earns more than Rs. 32 a day would not be considered poor and have access to anti-poverty programmes. That calculation was later discarded and the government said it would rely on an official survey to identify beneficiaries who will be entitled to cheap food under the new 1.25 lakh crore scheme championed by Congress president Sonia Gandhi.

Congis got foot in their mouth again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

kurup said:


> 13 years ....



welcome to bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

I will keep my foot in Kongressi Mouth ... 


these COngressi are good for nothing..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Black Widow said:


> Even Nehru Family is ruling since 60 years, do you think its due to development or good governance?




1.) Are u of below 14 years of age??  

2.) It was u who have said that Modi get elected hence its a proof of development and i replied that getting elected is no proof as even Lalu Yadav have got elected many more times then Modi. 

3.) Now, u again changes goal. As u have no answer. 

4.) What Nehru family have to do with thread when its about Modi/bjp??


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Rahul Gandhi vs Narendra Modi: Vision*


*WHAT* India needs more than anything today i*s a leader with a new economic vision*. A leader who understands the need to make India count among the richest countries in the world, instead of the poorest. India has every reason to be rich. Few countries in the world have been blessed with all the resources needed to create prosperity on a mass scale, but India has remained incapable of providing even drinking water to its people because of bad economic policies and a stunted, shabby idea of our place in the world.

So we need a new kind of leader after the next general election. And, *sadly what Rahul Gandhi proved through his first TV interview was that he is not that leader*. What he proved is that he has more interest in reviving the Congress than in reviving India and that he is a strong supporter of what has come to be known disparagingly as ‘Sonianomics’.

This has, in the opinion of your humble columnist, taken the Indian economy down to almost rock bottom. It is based not on making Indians rich but on throwing largesse in the direction of the poor.

So if you are an Indian living below the poverty line, under a government that has failed to provide you with clean water, sanitation, healthcare and schools, you can bring cheer to your miserable life by collecting your rations of cheap food grain. And you can consider yourself privileged to have the legal rights to information, education and a hundred days of work a year. Of course, if you are desperately poor, you will not have access to the justice system but, what the hell, be grateful for the fact that Sonia Gandhi and her son care more for you than they do for the rich.

If Rahul’s long interview is any indication of how he thinks, then it is clear that he shares his mother’s vision. Other than a hint that he has grasped that India has missed becoming a manufacturing hub, everything he said was about “empowering” the poor and the voiceless. Noble ideas but not possible with just noblesse oblige. What is needed are massive investments in schools, healthcare, rural infrastructure and the creation of jobs. The solutions devised by Sonia’s National Advisory Council to these problems have proved less than adequate, but Rahul babbled on about RTI, MNREGA as if they were revolutionary ideas. They are not.

*So does Narendra Modi offer us an alternative economic vision?* Let us be clear that the BJP certainly does not. But to hear Modi talk about using urbanisation as an opportunity not a challenge came as music to my jaded ears. Modi talks of the need to invest in tourism as a tool of economic change. Our poorest states are those with the greatest potential to attract tourists but have done nothing to do this because in their bleak, socialist vision, tourism is seen as a frivolity for rich people. Actually the infrastructure that is built to attract tourists becomes a permanent asset for the poorest citizens.

Modi in his speech to BJP workers on January 19 made it clear that he was against “dole, dole, dole” and that what he believed in instead was development and changing methods of governance to make delivery systems more effective. *He described the next election as being one that will bring “hope and change”, and asked to be given 60 months to show what he could do compared to the 60 years that Indian voters have given the Congress.*

Rahul also talked of change, but only in the context of changing a mysterious “system” that he charged even with killing his father and grandmother. What is this system? He said it was this system that distributed tickets at election time behind closed doors and the change he was trying to bring in 15 constituencies was a new system of primaries. Before saying this publicly, he could have had a quiet word with Mummy and learned that when it comes to giving out tickets, she is the supreme boss. Not a single person in the Congress would dare challenge her on this without risking expulsion and the end of a political career.

So we seem to have two distinct ideas of what the next general election has to offer. Does Modi believe enough in his vision to combat his own party that has faithfully supported all of Sonia’s economic ideas in the past 10 years? It’s hard to say, *but he deserves a chance.* If you are wondering why I have not mentioned the Aam Aadmi Party factor, it is because I do not believe that Arvind Kejriwal is in the running to become India’s next prime minister. Lucky for India because his economic ideas are statist, leftist and doomed to fail. They have before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Cheap Congressees are unable to differentiate between a baseless allegation by opposition paty and the one claimed by a reputed international Magazine. Ofcourse the Magazine will not have the access to their account no. so if party opposes, they will remove that. That does not Make this goon family clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

CorporateAffairs said:


> *'As always, Congress is wrong about Gujarat': BJP clears air on poverty controversy *
> 
> The BJP today said that if the Congress is outraged over the fact that Rs. 10.80 is the marker used to identify who is eligible for government subsidies in Gujarat, it should look within. "As always, they're wrong about Gujarat," professed BJP spokesperson Nirmala Sitharaman.
> 
> The Congress demanded that Mr Modi, the BJP's candidate for prime minister, must apologise for that benchmark. (Rs. 10.8 a day? Narendra Modi's poverty definition a joke, says Congress)
> But Mr Modi's government clarified that the *contentious figures are based on guidelines issued by the Centre in 2004* for the allocation of ration cards which entitle poor families to subsidies. "There have been several reminders to the Centre sent by the Gujarat government asking them to revise the criteria," said BJP spokesperson Nirmala Sitharaman.
> 
> Calculating poverty and the latest numbers are a politically loaded issue with just months to go before the national elections.
> 
> In rallies held recently, Mr Modi has derided the central government for declaring last year that anyone who earns more than Rs. 32 a day would not be considered poor and have access to anti-poverty programmes. That calculation was later discarded and the government said it would rely on an official survey to identify beneficiaries who will be entitled to cheap food under the new 1.25 lakh crore scheme championed by Congress president Sonia Gandhi.
> 
> Congis got foot in their mouth again



*Now reality check:*

*1.) It was BJP/NDA govt. at the center in 2004.

2.) If these guidelines are of central govt. then why any other state govt. be it of BJP, JDU, Congress, SP, AIDMK, BJD etc. follow it???*

*3.) Why only Modi's Gujarat govt???*

*4.) Modi is exposed and now making more lies.*




*




*


----------



## CorporateAffairs

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Ace Cricketer Javagal Srinath joined BJP !!!! Will fight Election from Hasan against Sleeping Man H.Devegoda...Total silence in Media.</p><a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430314522528591872">February 3, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Awaiting source 



Bhai Zakir said:


> *Now reality check:*
> 
> *1.) It was BJP/NDA govt. at the center in 2004.
> 
> 2.) If these guidelines are of central govt. then why any other state govt. be it of BJP, JDU, Congress, SP, AIDMK, BJD etc. follow it???*
> 
> *3.) Why only Modi's Gujarat govt???*
> 
> *4.) Modi is exposed and now making more lies.
> 
> 
> 
> *



From May 2004 congress was in power. For allah sake plz dont troll in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## typoerror

I will vote for him. my constituency is hassan.  (yes a mallu christian bangalorean with a voter ID card in hassan, hows that  )


CorporateAffairs said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Ace Cricketer Javagal Srinath joined BJP !!!! Will fight Election from Hasan against Sleeping Man H.Devegoda...Total silence in Media.</p><a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430314522528591872">February 3, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> Awaiting source
> 
> 
> 
> From May 2004 congress was in power. For allah sake plz dont troll in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430348370863878145

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430351028815687680

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

Modi doing what he promised 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430355329990160384

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430353266681987072

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430357041991782400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430357205599002624
Meanwhile, several former
bureaucrats and police officials today joined BJP. Former DG R K Handa and B D Sharma as well as noted
Bengali actor Nimu Bhowmick were among those who joined today. Last week, IPS officer R K Mohanty, IAS officers R K Tripathy and S K Magon and former joint director of CBI Sujit Kumar Ghosh joined BJP.
Last Two Paras of this Link

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

VeeraBahadur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430357205599002624
> Meanwhile, several former
> bureaucrats and police officials today joined BJP. Former DG R K Handa and B D Sharma as well as noted
> Bengali actor Nimu Bhowmick were among those who joined today. Last week, IPS officer R K Mohanty, IAS officers R K Tripathy and S K Magon and former joint director of CBI Sujit Kumar Ghosh joined BJP.
> Last Two Paras of this Link



Work more - talk less. India needs more of this. 

Jai Modi!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430355329990160384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

^ It's not just the flyover, look at the roads surrounding the flyover :O


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430359771791646720

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

It takes more than guts to what Kiran Bedi did by taking on iron lady in her prime days .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430369232069459970

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*The Law of Karma ? Even India's Minorities & Liberal Elite Are Turning to Narendra Modi*


> Until recently, Narendra Modi, India's Prime Ministerial hopeful for the 2014 elections, was a hate figure for many of us. By 'us', I refer to a small but highly visible minority of well educated, somewhat Westernised and haughtily self-righteous members of India's rapidly growing liberal elite.
> 
> It is this elite of supposedly open-minded and judicious do-gooders, which includes media personalities, cultural influencers, NRIs and expatriates, who viewed the assumed truths about Modi almost exclusively through the prism of the Godhra massacre, and more pertinently, by virtue of information consumed about Modi through the country's mass media.
> 
> Irrespective of substance, Modi's naked aggression whilst speaking at public rallies, his broken English, and his anachronous self-projection were also almost always less attractive to us, whether we admit it or not, than the allure of the polished, articulate and oh-so charming 'statesmen' who regularly and effortlessly branded Modi a mass murderer. His links with the RSS were of course the final nail in the Modi coffin of our minds.
> 
> The RSS concerns were also prevalent before the universally respected former BJP statesman, Atal Bihari Vajpayee, assumed office. It was believed that his lifelong links to the organisation would permit them to project their homogenised worldview - which is, ironically for a right-wing Hindu organisation, counterintuitive to an all-embracing Hindu ethos - through a Prime Minister Vajpayee, upon the polity, culture and federal structure of India. Neither concern, in retrospect, was even close to valid. Modi's twelve years as Chief Minister of Gujarat further bear testament to an almost identical political philosophy as Vajpayee; relentless development, communal harmony, and institutionalised decentralisation of power (not to be confused with assertive leadership).
> 
> As for the abhorrent events of 2002, India's courts have sentenced an unprecedented number of those proven to have been associated with the crime, but has dismissed each and every case against Modi himself. These repeated court verdicts must be respected, as enunciated by British MP Barry Gardiner.
> 
> It goes without saying that if Modi had been proven guilty, he would deserve the world's, let alone India's unreserved condemnation. Instead, a majority of India's electorate have observed the verdict of her courts, themselves a final bastion of independence within the country's much abused democratic apparatus, in spite of what many allege to have been an orchestrated campaign of defamation against Modi.
> 
> Incorruptible stalwarts of modern India, including the revered former President Abdul Kalam, have repeatedly praised Modi's leadership; the same mass media that vilified Modi for over a decade is belatedly repudiating its 'Godhra-Modi-Godhra-Modi' obsession, and re-focussing the election debate to that of development. That in turn plays to Modi's greatest strengths, and of course benefits the country most of all, as it compels all political parties to address the novel ideas of good governance and dispensation of duty.
> 
> These are the very ideals upon which Modi stakes his reputation, and due to which it appears an increasing number of Indians, from tycoons to tea boys, seem excited by the prospect of his leadership of the country. A former tea boy himself, Modi has presided over rapid reductions in child malnutrition, a noticeable increase in the gender ratio in favour of females, as well the near-neutralisation of poverty differentials between communities. The latter is a bedrock of Modi's 'development mantra', which specifically eschews India's much despised 'vote-bank' politics:
> 
> "Yes, I am opposed to political tools that are used to manipulate our people. When you talk about Hindus or Muslims, Dalits or Brahmins, I talk about development for all of our people." Narendra Modi.
> To suggest that Muslim celebrities, business leaders, journalists, statesmen and even clerics support Modi for personal gain is an insult to the integrity of a proud and self-respecting community, and to our collective intelligence; to incessantly abjure an occasionally rambunctious Modi, a man in whom such supporters may witness sincerity, integrity, vision, competence and a sense of duty for a country that he loves, is to subsist in perpetual denial.
> 
> Watch: Narendra Modi Talk About Development at The 2013 India Today Conclave
> Even Pakistan has sought the assistance of Modi's Gujarat to help solve its power crisis, and one of Pakistan's leading newspapers documents what many in India already discern; that Modi's model of development, which is antagonistic to a languid political elite accustomed to bribing minorities through the begging bowls of reservations, subvention and food processors, actually delivers results by treating all Indians as equals, a message that has been deliberately obscured by Modi's opponents.
> 
> From tackling corruption, to developing India; from protecting the environment, to assuring the safety of the citizens of India's North East; and from pursuing a carrot-and-stick foreign policy of equals with China and the US, to the reassertion of the primacy of women in Indian society, Modi has a perspective, a policy and a plan-in-waiting for India.
> 
> The unrelenting demonisation of Modi has not only failed monumentally, it has also backfired spectacularly; having transcended a smear campaign of industrial proportions, a decade of legal prosecution, international boycotts, the accusations (and subsequent dismissal) of numerous 'tutored' witnesses, the alleged hijacking of a well-meaning anti-corruption movement, not to mention assassination attempts, even his most bitter detractors should contemplate why this man still wins the hearts and minds of hundreds of millions of Indians, and concede that he may also, finally, deserve a modicum of respect. They should also humbly reconcile with these two eternal truths:
> 
> Nobody is immune from the laws of karma.
> Satyameva Jayate - the truth always prevails.
> 
> The rest of us should have an open mind as to whether the dehumanised Narendra Modi projected to us is a reality, or a fabricated myth.
> 
> Don't fight me with politics and dirt; fight me instead on the battlegrounds of development, protection of women and communal harmony. I'm more than happy to fight these battles for India. Narendra Modi.
> The Law of Karma ? Even India's Minorities & Liberal Elite Are Turning to Narendra Modi | Abhaey Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Puchtoon

AAP bans Times now in delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> AAP bans Times now in delhi


What?  Have they banned the telecast of timesnow in Delhi?


----------



## Puchtoon

JanjaWeed said:


> What?  Have they banned the telecast of timesnow in Delhi?



ABP Reporter says so


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430373765076119553

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> ABP Reporter says so
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430373765076119553



Ah.. I think they have banned it in terms of not appearing on the channel anymore. Arnob Goswami took them to cleaners on Friday with regards to their support to Khap panchayat. Looks like they decided to boycott the channel again as they can't handle the heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Puchtoon

JanjaWeed said:


> Ah.. I think they have banned it in terms of not appearing on the channel anymore. Arnob Goswami took them to cleaners on Friday with regards to their support to Khap panchayat. Looks like they decided to boycott the channel again as they can't handle the heat.


OHHH..i didn't knew that


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) *Are u of below 14 years of age*??
> 
> 2.) It was u who have said that Modi get elected hence its a proof of development and i replied that getting elected is no proof as even Lalu Yadav have got elected many more times then Modi.
> 
> 3.) Now, u again changes goal. As u have no answer.
> 
> 4.) What Nehru family have to do with thread when its about Modi/bjp??



1.) Avoid personal attacks .

2.) what Lalu has to do with thread when its about Modi/bjp.

3.)Now, u again are going personal and offtopic when u expect others to not to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> OHHH..i didn't knew that



They had someone called Prof Anant Kumar appearing on Arnob's show last Friday to defend their act of supporting Khap panchayat. He got totally mullered by women activists & Arnob Goswami. Looks like they couldn't take the criticism.. so decided to bury their head in the sand by boycotting the channel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Chetan bhagat's Facebook survey  (_Childish but still_)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## malgudi



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Next target KOLKATA.

Jai Bangla !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## heisenberg

elections zaldi se karao aur zaldi se modi ko PM banao..main ache se padhai nahi kar pa raha hu..gate ka exam de kar PSU main naukri bhi to nikalni hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> Chetan bhagat's Facebook survey  (_Childish but still_)




Congress would be trounced in 16'th LS polls, if we go by the trends.


----------



## Puchtoon

VeeraBahadur said:


> Congress would be trounced in 16'th LS polls, if we go by the trends.



You are right but these are FACEBOOK numbers,middle class TV watching forward caste audience.


P.S they can be faked too using sites like addmefast n all


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> You are right but these are FACEBOOK numbers,middle class TV watching forward caste audience.
> 
> 
> P.S they can be faked too using sites like addmefast n all



True but why would one fake it ?? And if you believe faking then it could be done by all three.

Important thing is trend as election date approaches ie surge in already BJP's lion's share of 60 to 72 in just two weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

*Rahul Gandhi addresses students of North East at Jantar Mantar. 

Irrespective of whichever region you come from you shall get respect here and there is only one India. My heart is 100% with you. Nido represents India and we will get justice for him for sure.*

*


Rahul Gandhi meets a delegation of student representatives from the North East and asked Home Minister for immediate action in Arunachal student Nido’s death. On the other hand we have Delhi’s CM who promotes Racism and try to protect their MLA’s on their racist remarks. Later he also said that there is only one India for all of us, we are going to ensure, you get respect in the country. Full stop*





















*हमारे युवाओ कि ऊर्जा को प्रशासनिक सुधार में लगाना चाहिए , ना कि अराजकता में 

युवा जोश राहुल जी के साथ, आप भी बनिए इस जोश का हिस्सा , अपनी राय दीजिये*


----------



## Puchtoon

VeeraBahadur said:


> True but why would one fake it ?? And if you believe faking then it could be done by all three.
> 
> Important thing is trend as election date approaches ie surge in already BJP's lion's share of 60 to 72 in just two weeks.



It was 85bjp/15inc earlier in 2013 sept-nov before AAP 

Old bjp supporters are returning after dharna and chaos but rate is slow after late jan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

*मोदीजी की बात में कितनी सच्चाई है, कैसे है 11 रूपए कमाने वाला अमीर? 

Modi strikes again!!! His government has issued that Rs 10.8 is enough to be above poverty line. So he is saying all those Gujarat shining figures is based on these seriously low figures and so is he fudging all those development figures? It seems Adanis are given land at Rs1 per sq/m so they think anyone earning above Rs 10.8 is rich*


----------



## Puchtoon

VeeraBahadur said:


> @Roybot , you gota see this buddy before it get deleted,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430391328518569984


Parody account

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

VeeraBahadur said:


> @Roybot , you gota see this buddy before it get deleted,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430391328518569984



Parody account.



furkansayed said:


> *मोदीजी की बात में कितनी सच्चाई है, कैसे है 11 रूपए कमाने वाला अमीर?
> 
> Modi strikes again!!! His government has issued that Rs 10.8 is enough to be above poverty line. So he is saying all those Gujarat shining figures is based on these seriously low figures and so is he fudging all those development figures? It seems Adanis are given land at Rs1 per sq/m so they think anyone earning above Rs 10.8 is rich*



Are you retarded!? HONESTLY

Fuarkkkkkk

How many times do we have to refute this shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> It was 85bjp/15inc earlier in 2013 sept-nov before AAP
> 
> Old bjp supporters are returning after dharna and chaos but rate is slow after late jan



12% increment in just 20 days . Wait for 30 more days it would approach 90%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Fsayed+His other account+His friend zakir naik+gunextdoor =Biggest spammers of this forum or are they all operated by sanjay jha?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kbd-raaf

Puchtoon said:


> Fsayed+His other account+His friend zakir naik+gunextdoor =Biggest spammers of this forum or are they all operated by sanjay jha?



Nah dude, I think they're genuinely AAPCong supporters. You can never ever convince 100% of people of anything. Even Gandhi and Einstein have their detractors.

NaMo is going to be one of those leaders like Deng Xiaoping (Chinese reforms) and Lee Yuan Kew (Singapore) who will bring India to meet it's potential. He will forever be remembered for that, and these people will feel like idiots for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## furkansayed

*Street vendors will get their rights: Rahul Gandhi*
"We will get the Street Vendors Bill passed in Rajya Sabha,” Rahul Gandhi assured street vendors today. The bill provides for protecting livelihood and human rights of more than ten million urban street vendors across India.


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> Nah dude, I think they're genuinely AAPCong supporters. You can never ever convince 100% of people of anything. Even Gandhi and Einstein have their detractors.



I think these are all operated by jha using VPN,frustrated by aornabs show he comes here to spam


----------



## kbd-raaf

Puchtoon said:


> I think these are all operated by jha using VPN,frustrated by aornabs show he comes here to spam



IDK about them, but on twitter and news websites there are heaps of Congbots. (Posting the exact same message at the same time in the hundreds)

Posting heaps of messages all at the same time. How much more blatant can they be?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> IDK about them, but on twitter and news websites there are heaps of Congbots. (Posting the exact same message at the same time in the hundreds)
> 
> Posting heaps of messages all at the same time. How much more blatant can they be?


Those are not bots who trend cong topic,Fake accounts with twitter softwares .

I've hardly seen a normal man(non journo/non inc member) supporting cong post aap.


----------



## furkansayed

Puchtoon said:


> Fsayed+His other account+His friend zakir naik+gunextdoor =Biggest spammers of this forum or are they all operated by sanjay jha?


same like u rss and bjp spammers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

furkansayed said:


> same like u rss and bjp spammers


you reply too,nice commands ,must have took a long time in c#

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## furkansayed

Puchtoon said:


> you reply too,nice commands ,must have took a long time in c#


thank u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Puchtoon said:


> Those are not bots who trend cong topic,Fake accounts with twitter softwares .
> 
> I've hardly seen a normal man(non journo/non inc member) supporting cong post aap.



Yeah that's what I meant when I said software.

@furkansayed

We're spamming our own thread huh? Nobody from here is on the Rahul Gandhi thread spamming facebook pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@NKVD plz handle these Congressi bots.


----------



## furkansayed

Cheap Narendra Modi fans are creating FAKE TWITTER accounts impersonating Sachin Tendulkar's children Sara and Arjun and doing their propaganda through these fake twitter accounts. 

There's not much difference between the leader and his followers.









kbd-raaf said:


> Yeah that's what I meant when I said software.
> 
> @furkansayed
> 
> We're spamming our own thread huh? Nobody from here is on the Rahul Gandhi thread spamming facebook pictures.


*then y ur bjp and rss supporter spamming in rahul gandhi threads dont spam their *



VeeraBahadur said:


> @NKVD plz handle these Congressi bots.


aane do bhai



kbd-raaf said:


> Yeah that's what I meant when I said software.
> 
> @furkansayed
> 
> We're spamming our own thread huh? Nobody from here is on the Rahul Gandhi thread spamming facebook pictures.


Indian Elections 2014 - All about Congress & Rahul Gandhi | Page 44
parul and now bhagat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

furkansayed said:


> then y ur bjp and rss supporter spamming in rahul gandhi threads dont spam their



BJP =/= RSS. Two organisations under one umbrella.

Also could you please use correct grammar, you're not convincing anybody who knows the difference between 'there' and 'their'.

If you would like I can help you to become a better Congbot. This lesson was free, the next one will cost you something

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

furkansayed said:


> then y ur bjp and rss supporter spamming in rahul gandhi threads* dont spam their *
> 
> 
> aane do bhai



their ???

Haule. . . . do u have comprehension issues ?? this thread is about BJP. . . go post your worthless comments in the khangress thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

kbd-raaf said:


> BJP =/= RSS. Two organisations under one umbrella.
> 
> Also could you please use correct grammar, you're not convincing anybody who knows the difference between 'there' and 'their'.
> 
> If you would like I can help you to become a better Congbot. This lesson was free, the next one will cost you something


plzzzz help meeee yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

bhagat said:


>


----------



## kbd-raaf

furkansayed said:


> plzzzz help meeee yes



Okay, first -> Don't use SMS lingo. People don't take those who use SMS lingo seriously.

Secondly-> Don't post crap that has already been proven to be lies from Congress (Adani land scam or whatever)

Thirdly -> Debate on topics which you are actually have a hope in hell of winning (look at social development in Congi states compared to BJP etc)

Fourthly -> Don't manipulate figures to try and present a better outlook for the UPA

Finally -> Right now all you're doing is annoying everyone and convincing noone. Try to be more convincing in your arguments, post facts and figures not pictures from facebook.

After all that you'd probably find yourself voting BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistanisage

Rahul Baba Zindabad, Congress Party Paindabad......


----------



## Parul

Pakistanisage said:


> Rahul Baba Zindabad, Congress Party Paindabad......



In next general elections in Pakistan, I'm going to post , Jeeyo Zardari, Jeeyo Bhutto. 



bhagat said:


>



Mate, after how many months/years you've signed into your PDF account?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

@kbd-raaf

@Bhai Zakir plz create thread for 2g auction i want to prove supporter bjp lie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

#NaMo4PMFund trending on twitter 
everyone please donate for better future of ourself and our motherland to get rid of these pseudosickular scums and establish a Peaceful and Prosperous Neo-Vedic state.
Make a Donation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

furkansayed said:


> @kbd-raaf
> 
> @Bhai Zakir plz create thread for 2g auction i want to prove supporter bjp lie



This is exactly what I told you not to do.

The Central government sets the BPL lines, the Government of Gujarat has nothing to do with it.

You're not convincing anybody here, not today


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## furkansayed

kbd-raaf said:


> This is exactly what I told you not to do.
> 
> The Central government sets the BPL lines, the Government of Gujarat has nothing to do with it.
> 
> You're not convincing anybody here, not today


u didnt even read the image my dear bro in that it clearly shows modi manipulation average bpl income from 26 to 11 my 2nd point planning commision of india brought out bpl a food expense bjp was first to oppose and modi marketed to all over india and know mr modi telling that i was following footstep of upa government plz just dont defend modi blindly on this issue


----------



## NKVD

furkansayed said:


> thank u










furkansayed said:


> u didnt even read the image my dear bro in that it clearly shows modi manipulation average bpl income from 26 to 11 my 2nd point planning commision of india brought out bpl a food expense bjp was first to oppose and modi marketed to all over india and know mr modi telling that i was following footstep of upa government plz just dont defend modi blindly on this issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

furkansayed said:


> u didnt even read the image my dear bro in that it clearly shows modi manipulation average bpl income from 26 to 11 my 2nd point planning commision of india brought out bpl a food expense bjp was first to oppose and modi marketed to all over india and know mr modi telling that i was following footstep of upa government plz just dont defend modi blindly on this issue



I don't defend Modi blindly. There are BJP policies which I don't agree with which I will be vocal about and have posted threads about.

Modi cannot manipulate the BPL figures for Gujarat. His government has nothing to do with it. Only the Central Government comes up with figures for BPL people.

Let me repeat; Modi CANNOT mess with those figures as STATE GOVERNMENTS DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH DEFINING THE BPL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhagat

Parul said:


> Mate, after how many months/years you've signed into your PDF account?


two years i guess but i just can't resist not sharing this video..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Unconfirmed reports: 







Rajinikanth in Support of Narendra Modi’s winning

AAP Bastar*****







*Narendra Modi: What are the good things that Narendra Modi has done for Gujarat?*

*Development of Gujarat:*

Over the past decade, Gujarat has made excellent progress on all fronts – and these efforts have not gone unnoticed. Whether it is rehabilitation of earthquake victims or e-Governance implementation for transparency; best practices in solid waste management or environment consciousness.


The only state in India which has the infrastructure to provide E-services through computers to 13685 Gram Panchayats which are connected through *Gujarat State Wide Area Network (GSWAN).*
*Modi’s GIFT(Gujarat International Finance Tech-City):* “Built on 986 acres the GIFT project is setting a benchmark for the whole world about how one can deliver financial services, technological security, real time operations, multiple activities etc from a single place, at the same time,” said Modi.
A solution to* TPDS(Targeted Public Distribution System)*on the name of which UPA introduced money transfer system which is bribing voters officially in my words.







India’s first *1 MW Canal-top Solar Power Project* on the Sanand Branch Canal of the Sardar Sarovar Project.Yeah,I do think renewable energy is fastest growing energy source and we must start using it ASAP to save planet earth from pollution caused due to fossil fuels.
Gujarat accounts for 15.14% (USD 114.52 bn) of the total investments in India; Highest amongst all States in India.
*Vibrant Gujarat:* The Global Investors summit which held once in every two years resulted in signing of 20,000 MOUs garnering an investment of $1200 billion .Of course, statistics show the actual projects under implementation and are commissioned is approximately $280 billion, a success rate of 23.3 which is general for all the states and true for India as single investment center. Still with this Gujarat get approximately 25% of India's investment.
Gujarat has pursued excellence in several areas and won over 100 accolades and awards all along the way. Not only the number is large, if one looks at the list of awards, it includes awards and citations for a variety of sectors right from economic freedom to environmental protection, e-Governance to energy
conservation, health to heritage protection and sanitation to software development,reflecting holistic development of the state.

*The measure of ones achievements is best gauged by what others have to say(glance at some notable awards other than best CM 3 times in 5 consecutive years):*

*16-10-2003 :UN Sasakawa*Award for outstanding work in the *field of disaster*
*management and risk reduction.*

*Oct-2004 *: *CAPAM* Gold Award from Commonwealth Associations for
*Innovations in governance.*

*05-08-2005 :Best Investment environment *Award byIndia today*.*

*30-10-2006 :Asian Innovation Award* at Singapore from _Wall Street Journal_
_and the Financial Express_for *Chiranjeevi Yojana* (initiative for
reducing maternal and infant mortality rate).

*03-11-2008* :*India Power Awards 2008 * Exemplary work in rural electrification under “*Jyoti Gram Scheme*”.

*23-06-2010* :*United Nations*Public Service Award for its role in transforming the delivery of public services.

*17-10-2011* :*eRatna *award for eGovernance

*15-01-2013* :Total Food Grain Production Award by The *President of India.*

CLSA lauds Gujarat for growth, says both agriculture & industry shining in Gujarat!
In Gujarat, 37 lakh hectare new land has been made cultivable in the last decade. Industry & Agriculture are both growing simultaneously!

*Upcoming:*
Gujarat is set to become the first state in the country to have a complete integrated police ERP (enterprise resource planning, a software integrating all aspects of an operation) system.
With five million tourists visiting Gujarat in last two years, Gujarat government has laid an outlay of Rs 730 crore to develop its tourism infrastructure in 22 districts across the state

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## furkansayed




----------



## furkansayed

Android said:


> #NaMo4PMFund trending on twitter
> everyone please donate for better future of ourself and our motherland to get rid of these pseudosickular scums and establish a Peaceful and Prosperous Neo-Vedic state.





Roybot said:


>


*


*
_Arun Jaitley filed his nomination papers for the Rajya Sabha re-election, and stunned everyone by reporting a wealth of Rs 158 odd crores, of which Rs 120 crores is in his personal name (the rest in his wife’s, which actually means the same). In 2006, he had declared his wealth at Rs 24 crores.I initially thought that his “immovable assets” (mostly property) would have soared, and given the economic growth in the last six years (despite the last year’s slowdown), it would have been a good explanation. Except that the filing gives a fairly detailed break-up of his wealth. And immovable assets have grown only from Rs 8 odd crores to Rs 35 odd crores – substantial but hardly enough to explain the overall growth. That’s itself a growth of 338%! Vadra is not alone in his achievements!In fact, even if we take this part out, the growth from Rs 16 odd crores (24 less 8) to Rs 85 odd crores (120 less 35) is huge; in fact, more than 5 times. Clearly, this cannot be on account of regular “business”.Talking of business, Jaitley is pretty much doing nothing substantial these days. He has stopped “practicing”, now that he has become a “master” of politics! He is not available as legal counsel any longer. Even if he does practice, it must be for a very limited number of cases or on political cases. He is also not on the Boards of any corporation (“remunerative directorships” as its called in the filings), as per his own filing. Nor for that matter, does he declare anything under “regular remunerated activity” or “shareholding of controlling nature” or even “paid consultancy”. Even if he were practicing, his income would have been around Rs 10 crores per annum (a figure he declared under “professional engagement” in 2005-6). That like I mentioned earlier has pretty much stopped.None of Jaitley’s known sources of income explain the growth in wealth. But all of a sudden, there is the appearance of a loan of Rs 30 crores that Jaitley has apparently given to someone. Rs 30 crores? That’s serious money. Where did that come from? It wasn’t there six years back in 2006. And let’s not forget, wealth creation happens after the payment of taxes. To accumulate Rs 30 crores, Jaitley would have had to earn Rs 45 crores or so. Where did this come from? (In contrast, Corporation Bank’s Rs 7.5 crore loan is small change!)It’s also not as if he’s taken on external liabilities that could possibly explain his capacity to extend such a loan? Sometimes people do that – borrow on their own personal credibility, and lend to others in the family or friends. But that’s also not true. There are no liabilities mentioned in Jaitley’s filing. Nor has he sold off any land or Jewellery, which in any case is not worth so much. This is truly a conundrum that only he can answer!_


To the best of my knowledge, Yashwant Sinha knows that Arun Jaitley also hasn’t been to any B-school, but he has still made crores like Vadra has. Why single out Vadra?! If anything needs to be discussed in Parliament, it should be Arun Jaitley’s management lessons! Who is Robert Vadra after all? Just some small fry (politically). But Jaitley is a national leader right? Shouldn’t he be asked such questions in Parliament?

Or maybe the Parliament can discuss the famed fortunes of Nitin Gadkari, the 2nd BJP President to have been sacked from his post (after Bangaru Laxman) for making illicit wealth? As Yashwant Sinha knows, even Nitin Gadkari hasn’t been to any B-school!

The real truth is that the BJP is being specious (yet again) by demanding a discussion on a relative of a public leader (Vadra), but not on public leaders themselves (Jaitley/Gadkari). Besides, attacking Vadra is a clear case of attacking Sonia Gandhi. There is no substance to the case. A lot of people have made a lot of wealth in Gurgaon and other urban areas. Land is scarce in India, and land prices have shot through the roof. Vadra is hardly alone in making the crores in land deals that he has made. Most politicians in this country has made money in land deals. Who are we kidding here????


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi's कार्यक्रम
5 फ़रवरी- जन-चेतना सभा रैली (ब्रिगेड परेड ग्राउंड,
कोलकाता)
8 फ़रवरी- इम्फाल, मणिपुर
8 फ़रवरी- गुवाहाटी, असम
9 फ़रवरी- कोट्टायम (केरल) में ऑर्थोडॉक्स चर्च
कार्यक्रम 1:00PM
9 फ़रवरी- कोच्ची में कोच्ची दलित संगठन के एक
कार्यक्रम में भाग लेंगे। 2:30PM
9 फ़रवरी- तिरुवनंतपुरम (केरल) में रैली (शंकुमुघम बीच)
5:00PM
9 फ़रवरी- चेन्नई (तमिलनाडू) में रैली 7:00PM
11 फरवरी- भुवनेश्वर (उड़ीसा) में विजय संकल्प समाबेश
रैली
16 फ़रवरी- सुजानपुर (हमीरपुर), हिमाचल प्रदेश
18 फ़रवरी- दवानगेरे (कर्नाटक) में रैली
18 फ़रवरी- मंगलोर (कर्नाटक) में रैली
23 फ़रवरी- जागरोन (लुधियाना), पंजाब में रैली
28 फ़रवरी- हुबली (कर्नाटक) में रैली
28 फ़रवरी- गुलबर्ग (कर्नाटक) में रैली
2 मार्च- लखनऊ (यूपी) में महारैली

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## surya kiran

Music director Bappi Lahiri has denied taking membership of BJP. He has claimed that the person who looked like Bappi Lahiri in the press conference, where he sang a song for BJP President Rajnath Singh and joined the party, was actually Nitin Gadkari.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chronos

T-123456 said:


> Why you guys dont hold a poll here?



It will be biased.

Internet Indians are heavily towards BJP.

And only 15% or so Indians have access to computers.

Not a true reflection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

Ravi Nair said:


> It will be biased.
> 
> Internet Indians are heavily towards BJP.
> 
> And only 15% or so Indians have access to computers.
> 
> Not a true reflection.



Those 15% can easily influence at least 5 more in their circle, so that is 75% covered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Mahebuba mufti (PDP) dont mind working with modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## furkansayed




----------



## CorporateAffairs

Ravi Nair said:


> It will be biased.
> 
> Internet Indians are heavily towards BJP.
> 
> And only 15% or so Indians have access to computers.
> 
> Not a true reflection.



Not required.

The real poll is just 90 days away 



surya kiran said:


> Music director Bappi Lahiri has denied taking membership of BJP. He has claimed that the person who looked like Bappi Lahiri in the press conference, where he sang a song for BJP President Rajnath Singh and joined the party, was actually Nitin Gadkari.



 good joke buddy


----------



## furkansayed

*Everyday there is a dharna by AAP. Is this why they formed the government? With the BJP and AAP throwing allegations at one another, they are doing everything except for one thing for which they were elected and what public demanded which is to provide smooth and efficient government.*


----------



## jha

its the fault of congress...they should hqve withdrawn support when this kejri sat on dharna.....


----------



## 45'22'

furkansayed said:


> *
> *
> _Arun Jaitley filed his nomination papers for the Rajya Sabha re-election, and stunned everyone by reporting a wealth of Rs 158 odd crores, of which Rs 120 crores is in his personal name (the rest in his wife’s, which actually means the same). In 2006, he had declared his wealth at Rs 24 crores.I initially thought that his “immovable assets” (mostly property) would have soared, and given the economic growth in the last six years (despite the last year’s slowdown), it would have been a good explanation. Except that the filing gives a fairly detailed break-up of his wealth. And immovable assets have grown only from Rs 8 odd crores to Rs 35 odd crores – substantial but hardly enough to explain the overall growth. That’s itself a growth of 338%! Vadra is not alone in his achievements!In fact, even if we take this part out, the growth from Rs 16 odd crores (24 less 8) to Rs 85 odd crores (120 less 35) is huge; in fact, more than 5 times. Clearly, this cannot be on account of regular “business”.Talking of business, Jaitley is pretty much doing nothing substantial these days. He has stopped “practicing”, now that he has become a “master” of politics! He is not available as legal counsel any longer. Even if he does practice, it must be for a very limited number of cases or on political cases. He is also not on the Boards of any corporation (“remunerative directorships” as its called in the filings), as per his own filing. Nor for that matter, does he declare anything under “regular remunerated activity” or “shareholding of controlling nature” or even “paid consultancy”. Even if he were practicing, his income would have been around Rs 10 crores per annum (a figure he declared under “professional engagement” in 2005-6). That like I mentioned earlier has pretty much stopped.None of Jaitley’s known sources of income explain the growth in wealth. But all of a sudden, there is the appearance of a loan of Rs 30 crores that Jaitley has apparently given to someone. Rs 30 crores? That’s serious money. Where did that come from? It wasn’t there six years back in 2006. And let’s not forget, wealth creation happens after the payment of taxes. To accumulate Rs 30 crores, Jaitley would have had to earn Rs 45 crores or so. Where did this come from? (In contrast, Corporation Bank’s Rs 7.5 crore loan is small change!)It’s also not as if he’s taken on external liabilities that could possibly explain his capacity to extend such a loan? Sometimes people do that – borrow on their own personal credibility, and lend to others in the family or friends. But that’s also not true. There are no liabilities mentioned in Jaitley’s filing. Nor has he sold off any land or Jewellery, which in any case is not worth so much. This is truly a conundrum that only he can answer!_
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, Yashwant Sinha knows that Arun Jaitley also hasn’t been to any B-school, but he has still made crores like Vadra has. Why single out Vadra?! If anything needs to be discussed in Parliament, it should be Arun Jaitley’s management lessons! Who is Robert Vadra after all? Just some small fry (politically). But Jaitley is a national leader right? Shouldn’t he be asked such questions in Parliament?
> 
> Or maybe the Parliament can discuss the famed fortunes of Nitin Gadkari, the 2nd BJP President to have been sacked from his post (after Bangaru Laxman) for making illicit wealth? As Yashwant Sinha knows, even Nitin Gadkari hasn’t been to any B-school!
> 
> The real truth is that the BJP is being specious (yet again) by demanding a discussion on a relative of a public leader (Vadra), but not on public leaders themselves (Jaitley/Gadkari). Besides, attacking Vadra is a clear case of attacking Sonia Gandhi. There is no substance to the case. A lot of people have made a lot of wealth in Gurgaon and other urban areas. Land is scarce in India, and land prices have shot through the roof. Vadra is hardly alone in making the crores in land deals that he has made. Most politicians in this country has made money in land deals. Who are we kidding here????



you are quoting a blog here
this news is fake.....
arun jaitley even filed a court case against prashant for defamation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*LOL Kejriwal exposed ...*

*Times **Now* has the letter in which he himself demanded 2 bungalows for himself...

Arnab is making an all out attack against AAP...


Kejriwal’s double standards! Delhi CM sought 2 bungalows within 48 hours of swearing in | Niti Central

Kejriwal asked for 2 bungalows soon after becoming CM - Rediff.com India News


Delhi CM Kejriwal sought bungalow?-India-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> *LOL Kejriwal exposed ...*
> 
> *Times **Now* has the letter in which he himself demanded 2 bungalows for himself...
> 
> Arnab is making an all out attack against AAP...
> 
> 
> Kejriwal’s double standards! Delhi CM sought 2 bungalows within 48 hours of swearing in | Niti Central
> 
> Kejriwal asked for 2 bungalows soon after becoming CM - Rediff.com India News
> 
> 
> Delhi CM Kejriwal sought bungalow?-India-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


lol.. what's he going to do now? Oh wait... another dharna against the timesnow expose!


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. what's he going to do now? Oh wait... another dharna against the timesnow expose!



Keju and team after watching Rahul gandi ripped off by Arnab has already said that they attend any Times Now debate ....


Hope April comes soon... 

I am eager to see Modiji as PM... Badly need a Job...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Keju and team after watching Rahul gandi ripped off by Arnab has already said that they attend any Times Now debate ....
> 
> 
> Hope April comes soon...
> 
> I am eager to see Modiji as PM... Badly need a Job...



AAP & their leaders are burying their heads in the sand! Sh!t scarred to appear in Arnob's show!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP & their leaders are burying their heads in the sand! Sh!t scarred to appear in Arnob's show!


Have u heard the AAP leader Asitosh's story...

actually he was removed from IBN with 1 month notice period... 

but he was so worthless that he couldn't find a job in any news channels ... AAP invited him with open arms and he joined AAP with no other option left...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Have u heard the AAP leader Asitosh's story...
> 
> actually he was removed from IBN with 1 month notice period...
> 
> but he was so worthless that he couldn't find a job in any news channels ... AAP invited him with open arms and he joined AAP with no other option left...



That guy is an idiot. He doesn't know how to debate apart from being aggressive & confrontational. He will do more damage to AAP rather than any good!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@ANI_news: Nitish Kumar was earlier confused,now he is diffused.He used to say Modi wave is nothing but blower wave.Reality different-Mangal Pandey,BJP

Bihar minister quits JD(U), may join AAP - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Pretentious twat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Roybot said:


> Pretentious twat.



Didn't he said that LG alloted the Bungalows to him ??

Meanwhile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430713384166641664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Pretentious twat.



Oh look! Now... that's what you call a proof! Not those random hit & run stuff AAP does on daily basis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430729856792293376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430729856792293376



Next thing you know... AAP might go on a dharna for Congress & BJP to bring it's govt down!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Gaya Telangana creation,washout season 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430728867842519040


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


> Gaya Telangana creation,washout season
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430728867842519040



Excellent. This was expected though. The VVIP chopper scam will prove to be last straw on this corrupt congressi camel's back. This time they should directly target Shri Shri Shri Shri Sonia Gandhi Ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Puchtoon

Roybot said:


> Excellent. This was expected though. The VVIP chopper scam will prove to be last straw on this corrupt congressi camel's back. This time they should directly target Shri Shri Shri Shri Sonia Gandhi Ji.


TRUE!
I think BJP should not allow OTHERS to create telangana ,They SHOULD create it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Gearing up for Namo in Kolkata.






West Bengal and Assam should be BJP's long term project. Sooner or later Bengalis will get sick of the pseudo secular parties, and BJP should be ready to move in. As it is BJP's vote share in on the rise in West Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Roybot said:


> Excellent. This was expected though. The VVIP chopper scam will prove to be last straw on this corrupt congressi camel's back. This time they should directly target Shri Shri Shri Shri Sonia Gandhi Ji.



You meant Srimati Srimati Srimati Srimati


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430747165762154496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430748633798283264

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VeeraBahadur

AAP -A Party of Pathological Liars

Yesterday, when an Aam Aadmi Party MLA made some irresponsible statements without any supporting evidence dragging my name along with that of Narendra Modi in an unnecessary controversy, I had rubbished the charge. Today, to further pursue the allegations which the AAP has manufactured, they decided to hold a protest at my residence. I am convinced that AAP is a party of pathological liars. They create a falsehood and then convince themselves of its truth. 

Let me now deal with the statement of the MLA named Madan Lal.

#Neither Narendra Modi nor I am aware of who is this Madan Lal, MLA.

#He claims that he was approached on telephone on 7th December,2013 with an offer to meet me.

#He does not know the name of the person who telephoned him. Nor does he know the number from where the phone came. He has not even checked his call data records to provide him the identity of the caller if such a call did exist. 

#On 7th December,2013 the results of the Delhi election had not yet been declared. Madan Lal was not an MLA. Most people in Delhi did not visualize that he would be an MLA or that his party will get a sizeable number of seats. Why should somebody call him for a dubious purpose before his election as an MLA. 

#He further claims that some 10-12 day ago some person from Gujarat approached him with a significant offer of bribe. 

#He does not know the name of the person who approached him or his status or designation. 


# He did not follow his party’s advice that bribe must be accepted and the bribe giver should be subjected to a sting operation. 


# He chose to keep quiet for about 10 days. 


# Curiously, the AICC General Secretary, Shakeel Ahmed made a statement about these incidents of alleged bribe giving an hour before Madan Lal’s Press Conference. 


The absurdity of his claim is evident. The facts speak for themselves. But the AAP appears to be creating a falsehood, convince itself of its truth and keep pursuing the matter even if it is absurd and false on the face of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

*Beautiful Chai pe charcha Campaign from 12 feb*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430748633798283264





MFukers are only communal party in the fray.

What should BJP do now ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430747600644366336


Puchtoon said:


> *Beautiful Chai pe charcha Campaign from 12 Jan*



Mani must be rueing Chai wala jibe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

VeeraBahadur said:


> You meant Srimati Srimati Srimati Srimati



Pfft no, Shri Shri Shri Sonia Gandhi Ji is now a Godess with a full fledged Temple dedeciated to her. So Shri Shri Shri Sonia Gandhi Ji is perfectly legit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

मोदी के आगे झुका केंद्र, मिल गई हेलीकॉप्टर उतरने की इजाजत



और भी... bjp got permission to land helicopters: ख़बरें: आज तक

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

AAP now selling dharna tickets 




P.S _maybe a good ploy to get anonymous foreign funds _


----------



## furkansayed

Modi’s image managers came up with a novel idea of charging Rs 5 from people who came to attend Modi’s rally in Bhopal and Hyderabad. However, the Gujarati students, who did not turn up in CM’s political event ‘Run for Unity’ marathon of December 15 were asked to cough up Rs.100 each.

Charging Rs 5 for attending Modi’s rally created a lot of buzz in the media. Nobody told us if they could collect even a lakh rupees through that scheme. But we were told Rs 10 crores was spent on Modi’s Patna rally and Rs.20 crores was spent on his Bengaluru rally. JDU leader KC Tyagi claimed that Rs 50 crores was spent on Modi’s Mumbai rally that took place today.

NDTV quoted a student of a commerce college in Bhanwad near Jamnagar in Gujarat saying:

“We were directed that we should turn up for the run. But since we could not, we were slapped a notice and told to pay Rs 100 as fine. We were even threatened that we would not be allowed to participate in the exams.”
Notice which asked Students to payup Rs 100
The education department of Govt. of Gujarat had issued a directive to all the schools and colleges in the state that students should be told to turn up for the run. The educational institutes had made it compulsory for the students to run. Thousands of students, who could not afford to annoy their teachers, ran to save their careers. For all those who belong to Gujarat, this is a very common thing for Modi’s events.

We all know how Muslims were issued similar sarkari fatwas to show up in Modi’s multi-crore Sadbhavna carnivals last year to express their ‘love’ for the CM. If only, Sardar Patel was alive today to stop such misuse of power, resources and his name to fulfill one person’s ambition to become the prime minister.










भाइयों और बहनों...पेश है...गुजरात का "द ग्रेट डेवलपमेंट मॉडल"! इस मॉडल के हिसाब से सिर्फ 10 साल में ही गुजरात का क़र्ज़ 45000 हज़ार करोड़ से बढ़कर हो गया 1 लाख 76 हज़ार करोड़ और 12 साल में गरीबों की संख्या बढ़ गयी सीधे 39%! कहीं यही वजह तो नहीं की गुजरात सरकार भी कांग्रेस की तरह अपनी नाकामी छिपाने के लिए आंकड़ों के दम पर गरीबों को अमीर बनाने में लग गयी है?

Gujarat’s burden highest ever as ‘debt-free’ Modi plans flight (times of india)
Apr 6, 2013, 06.17 AM IST


*indianexpress*
*Gandhinagar, Wed Jul 04 2012, 09:46 hrs*
*Number of poor in Gujarat jumps by 39.06% in 12 years*

*The number of poor families in Gujarat's villages have risen by at least 30 per cent over the last decade, going by the state government's own data.*

*In April 2000, there were 23.29 lakh Below Poverty Line (BPL) families in the villages. The number rose to 30.49 lakh as on June 26, 2012, as per the "dynamic list" which the state rural development commissioner's office constantly updates.*

*According to the list, which is based on a survey of 78.06 lakh families living in villages, the increase in the number of poor families in villages was 39.06% in percentage terms.*

*The highest number of poor families were in the tribal districts of Narmada (72.45%), Dahod (71.75%), Dangs (70.14%) and the Panchmahals (50.73%), followed by Banaskantha (48.52%), Valsad(48%), Vadodara (46.66%), Surendranagar (46.5%), Bharuch (46.02), Anand (45.65%), Patan (42.14%), Kheda (42.05%), Surat (40.79%), Ahmedabad(40.56%), Kutch(35.13%), Sabarkantha(32.87%), Mehsana (30.74%), Navsari (28.33%), Amreli (27.62%), Rajkot (27.5%), Porbandar (24.09%), Bhavnagar (22.46%), Jamnagar (22.38%), Gandhinagar (20.58%) and Junagadh (19.5%).*

*These figures belie claims about Garib Kalyan Melas launched by Chief Minister Narendra Modi in 2009 to alleviate poverty.*

*Government sources said 822 such functions have been held so far where benefits of various central and state schemes worth Rs 10000 crore have reached 70 lakh poor people.*

*These included bicyles, homes under the Indira Awas Yojana and the Sardar housing scheme, tool kits, solar cooker, widow pensions, scholarships etc.*

*In all, there are 39.67 lakh BPL families in Gujarat of which more than 9.17 lakh BPL families are in urban areas.*

*The survey is based on the parameters of the 2002-03 socio-economic survey, which assigns a 0-4 score to the families against their size of land holding, type of house, average availability of normal clothing, type of indebtedness, food security, sanitation, consumer items, literacy status, status of the household labour force, status of children, means of livelihood, reason for migration, preference of assistance, dependent ladies and handicapped family members. A lower score means enhanced eligibility for a family to be issued a BPL card.*
*For instance, a family with no land scores zero while a family with more than five hectares of irrigated land gets a 4. Similarly, the scores are assigned against other parameters.*

*However, Neeta Hardikar, executive director of Anandi, an NGO working for food safety and rights of the poor, says the present 16-point criteria and "faulty schemes" planned on the basis of that are leading to wrong figures.*


----------



## NKVD

furkansayed said:


> Modi’s image managers came up with a novel idea of charging Rs 5 from people who came to attend Modi’s rally in Bhopal and Hyderabad. However, the Gujarati students, who did not turn up in CM’s political event ‘Run for Unity’ marathon of December 15 were asked to cough up Rs.100 each.
> 
> Charging Rs 5 for attending Modi’s rally created a lot of buzz in the media. Nobody told us if they could collect even a lakh rupees through that scheme. But we were told Rs 10 crores was spent on Modi’s Patna rally and Rs.20 crores was spent on his Bengaluru rally. JDU leader KC Tyagi claimed that Rs 50 crores was spent on Modi’s Mumbai rally that took place today.
> 
> NDTV quoted a student of a commerce college in Bhanwad near Jamnagar in Gujarat saying:
> 
> “We were directed that we should turn up for the run. But since we could not, we were slapped a notice and told to pay Rs 100 as fine. We were even threatened that we would not be allowed to participate in the exams.”
> Notice which asked Students to payup Rs 100
> The education department of Govt. of Gujarat had issued a directive to all the schools and colleges in the state that students should be told to turn up for the run. The educational institutes had made it compulsory for the students to run. Thousands of students, who could not afford to annoy their teachers, ran to save their careers. For all those who belong to Gujarat, this is a very common thing for Modi’s events.
> 
> We all know how Muslims were issued similar sarkari fatwas to show up in Modi’s multi-crore Sadbhavna carnivals last year to express their ‘love’ for the CM. If only, Sardar Patel was alive today to stop such misuse of power, resources and his name to fulfill one person’s ambition to become the prime minister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> भाइयों और बहनों...पेश है...गुजरात का "द ग्रेट डेवलपमेंट मॉडल"! इस मॉडल के हिसाब से सिर्फ 10 साल में ही गुजरात का क़र्ज़ 45000 हज़ार करोड़ से बढ़कर हो गया 1 लाख 76 हज़ार करोड़ और 12 साल में गरीबों की संख्या बढ़ गयी सीधे 39%! कहीं यही वजह तो नहीं की गुजरात सरकार भी कांग्रेस की तरह अपनी नाकामी छिपाने के लिए आंकड़ों के दम पर गरीबों को अमीर बनाने में लग गयी है?
> 
> Gujarat’s burden highest ever as ‘debt-free’ Modi plans flight (times of india)
> Apr 6, 2013, 06.17 AM IST
> 
> *Number of poor in Gujarat jumps by 39.06% in 12 years*
> *The number of poor families in Gujarat's villages have risen by at least 30 per cent over the last decade, going by the state government's own data.*
> 
> *In April 2000, there were 23.29 lakh Below Poverty Line (BPL) families in the villages. The number rose to 30.49 lakh as on June 26, 2012, as per the "dynamic list" which the state rural development commissioner's office constantly updates.*
> 
> *According to the list, which is based on a survey of 78.06 lakh families living in villages, the increase in the number of poor families in villages was 39.06% in percentage terms.*
> 
> *The highest number of poor families were in the tribal districts of Narmada (72.45%), Dahod (71.75%), Dangs (70.14%) and the Panchmahals (50.73%), followed by Banaskantha (48.52%), Valsad(48%), Vadodara (46.66%), Surendranagar (46.5%), Bharuch (46.02), Anand (45.65%), Patan (42.14%), Kheda (42.05%), Surat (40.79%), Ahmedabad(40.56%), Kutch(35.13%), Sabarkantha(32.87%), Mehsana (30.74%), Navsari (28.33%), Amreli (27.62%), Rajkot (27.5%), Porbandar (24.09%), Bhavnagar (22.46%), Jamnagar (22.38%), Gandhinagar (20.58%) and Junagadh (19.5%).*
> 
> *These figures belie claims about Garib Kalyan Melas launched by Chief Minister Narendra Modi in 2009 to alleviate poverty.*
> 
> *Government sources said 822 such functions have been held so far where benefits of various central and state schemes worth Rs 10000 crore have reached 70 lakh poor people.*
> 
> *These included bicyles, homes under the Indira Awas Yojana and the Sardar housing scheme, tool kits, solar cooker, widow pensions, scholarships etc.*
> 
> *In all, there are 39.67 lakh BPL families in Gujarat of which more than 9.17 lakh BPL families are in urban areas.*
> 
> *The survey is based on the parameters of the 2002-03 socio-economic survey, which assigns a 0-4 score to the families against their size of land holding, type of house, average availability of normal clothing, type of indebtedness, food security, sanitation, consumer items, literacy status, status of the household labour force, status of children, means of livelihood, reason for migration, preference of assistance, dependent ladies and handicapped family members. A lower score means enhanced eligibility for a family to be issued a BPL card.*
> *For instance, a family with no land scores zero while a family with more than five hectares of irrigated land gets a 4. Similarly, the scores are assigned against other parameters.*
> 
> *However, Neeta Hardikar, executive director of Anandi, an NGO working for food safety and rights of the poor, says the present 16-point criteria and "faulty schemes" planned on the basis of that are leading to wrong figures.*







*Wikileaks List of Indian people having account in Swiss Bank – India*
Posted on 25 August, 2011by Dr Sanjay Kumar Cardiac Cardiothoracic Heart Surgeon India






26 Votes



24 aug 2011

*Wikileaks List of Indian people having account in Swiss Bank :*
Click on the picture to enlarge:


Also see: http://www.schweizer-illustrierte.ch/sites/default/files/SI-46-1991-Seiten-38-41.pdf

Now these days IAC, India Against Corruption movement by Indian People with Anna Hazare who is considered to be leader of this movement is on full mood to destroy the corruption by passing Jan LokPal Bill. It is needed as corruption in India is on peak from last few years its destroying people by hiking prices of basic needs/ resources like petrol, gas, food etc.Not even that people of India also faces many other problems like Not providing Houses as per scheme, corruption in housing schemes, corruption in developement of cities and villages.These things are just because of corrupted people who are still surviving in Government of India. whether he/she is clerk or MP or MLA or Corrupt Officer. Everywhere and everybody is corrupted just because there is no such strict action against corruption by law.So , to destroy this black mark on India Anna and the People of India supporting Jan LokPal Bill and they just want that Govt of India should pass this Jan lokpal bill to completely destroy corruption and corrupted People from system.
*What is Jan LokPal Bill ?*
The Lokpal will be a three-member body with a chairperson who is or was a chief justice or Supreme Court judge, and two members who are or have been high courts judges or chief justices.
Implementation of the Lokpal bill will hopefully reduce corruption in India.
The basic idea of the Lokpal is borrowed from the office of the ombudsman in other countries. It provides for filing complaints of corruption against the prime minister , other ministers and members of parliament with the ombudsman. Anyone, except for a public servant , can file a complaint and the Lokpal has to complete the inquiry within six months.
The Jan Lokpal Bill envisages the following to decrease, and ultimately remove corruption from the country.
1. An institution called Lokpal at the centre and Lokayukta in each state will be set up.2. Like the Supreme Court and Election Commission, they will be completely independent of governments. No minister or bureaucrat will be able to influence their investigations.3. Cases against corrupt people will not linger on for years anymore. Investigations in any case will have to be completed in one year. Trial should be completed in the next one year so that the corrupt politician, officer or judge is sent to jail within two years.4. The loss that a corrupt person caused to the government will be recovered at the time of conviction.5. If any work of any citizen is not done in prescribed time in any government office, Lokpal will impose financial penalty on guilty officers. The penalty will be given as compensation to the complainant.
A citizen can approach Lokpal if his ration card, passport or voter card is not being made or if police is not registering his case or any other work is not being done in prescribed time.
Lokpal will have to get it done in a month’s time. You could also report any case of corruption to Lokpal such as ration being siphoned off, poor quality roads being constructed or panchayat funds being siphoned off.Lokpal will have to complete its investigations in a year, trial will be over in next one year and the guilty will go to jail within two years.6. There are also safeguards against the government appointing corrupt and weak people as Lokpal members. This won’t be possible because its members will be selected by judges, citizens and constitutional authorities, and not by politicians – through a completely transparent and participatory process.


7. Action will be taken if some officer in Lokpal becomes corrupt. The entire functioning of Lokpal/ Lokayukta will be completely transparent. Any complaint against any officer of Lokpal shall be investigated and the guilty officer dismissed within two months.

8. The Jan Lokpal Bill will appropriate existing anti-corruption agencies. CVC, departmental vigilance and anti-corruption branches of CBI will be merged into Lokpal. Lokpal will have complete powers and machinery to independently investigate and prosecute any officer, judge or politician.

9. It will also be the duty of the Lokpal to provide protection to those who are being victimized for raising their voice against corrupts

The Jan Lokpal Bill will make costs and penalties of corruption prohibitive for those who are caught in corrupt practices. The Bill provides a methodical, transparent, and fair


----------



## NKVD

Some names are of Indian MLAs and MPs :
*1. Lalu Prasad Yadav*




Ex Minister of Railways Government of India
MP-Lok Sabha
ConstituencySaran (Bihar)
*Amount (In Swiss) : RS 29800 Crore*
Name Of Bank : AKB
2. *A Raja*




*He was a member of the 15th Lok Sabha representing the Nilgiris constituency of Tamil Nadu.*
In 2007, he became Union Cabinet Minister for Communications and Information Technology. On being re-elected in 2009 he was again appointed Cabinet Minister for Communications and Information Technology until being tainted in the 2G spectrum scam and resigning in 2010.
*Amount (In Swiss) : RS 7800 Crore *
Bank Name : Aereal bank AG

*3. Karunanidhi*




15th Chief Minister of Tamil Nadu
*In office*
May 13, 2006 – May 15, 2011
Amount ( In Swiss ) : Rs 15000 Crore
Bank Name : Clariden Lau
*4. Sarad Pawar* :




Minister of Consumer Affairs, Food and Public Distribution
In office
2004–2011Amount : 28000 Crore
5. *Suresh Kalmadi*




*is an Indian politician and senior sports administrator. He was formerly a member of the Indian National Congress. He is a Member of Parliament from Pune.*
On April 25, 2011 Kalmadi was arrested by CBI for awarding illegal contracts to a Swiss firm for Timing-Scoring-Result (TSR) system for the 2010 Commonwealth Games causing a loss of Rs 95 crore to the exchequer.*Amount : Rs 5900 Crore*
6. *Rajiv Gandhi*





6th Prime Minister of India
*In office*
31 October 1984 – 2 December 1989
He took office after his mother’s assassination on 31 October 1984; he himself was assassinated on 21 May 1991. He became the youngest Prime Minister of India when he took office at the age of 40.Rajiv Gandhi was the elder son of Indira and Feroze Gandhi. He was educated at Cambridge, where he met Italian-born Sonia Gandhi, whom he later married. After Cambridge, he became a professional pilot for Indian Airlines.
*Amount : Rs 19800 Crore *
*Bank : UBS*7. *Harshad mehta*






was an Indian stockbroker. He is alleged to have engineered the rise in the BSE stock exchange in 1992. Exploiting several loopholes in the banking system, Metha and his associates siphoned off funds from inter-bank transactions and bought shares heavily at a premium across many segments, triggering a rise in the Sensex. When the scheme was exposed, banks started demanding their money back, causing the collapse. He was later charged with 72 criminal offenses, and more than 600 civil action suits were filed against him. Mehta died in 2002 with many litigations still pending against him
*Amount : Rs 135800 Crore*
*Bank : UBS AG*



*8. Niira radia*





Corporate lobbyist Niira Radia, in middle of the 2G spectrum scam, is owner of
Vaishnavi Corporate Communications and three other PR firms. Kenya-born and
London-educated Radia, said to be in her fifties, moved to London from Kenya in
the 1970s and schooled at the elite school

*Amount : Rs 28990 Crore
Bank Name : UBS
9. JYOTIRADITYA* M. *SCINDIA*



is an Indian politician belonging to the Scindia family of Gwalior. He is also a member of the 15th Lok Sabha of India representing the Indian National Congress and a Minister of State, Ministry of Commerce and Industry
*Amount : Rs 9000 Crore
Bank : EEK
10. Naresh Goyal *


----------



## jha

*मोदी के आगे झुका केंद्र, मिल गई हेलीकॉप्टर उतरने की इजाजत*

प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिए भाजपा के उम्मीदवार नरेंद्र मोदी की कोलकाता में जनसभा से एक दिन पहले भाजपा ने आरोप लगाया कि शहर के रेस कोर्स मैदान में उनके (मोदी) हेलीकॉप्टर को केंद्र के षड्यंत्र के तहत उतरने की इजाजत नहीं दी गई, लेकिन कुछ ही घंटों में रक्षा मंत्रालय ने इसकी इजाजत दे दी.
पश्चिम बंगाल भाजपा अध्यक्ष राहुल सिन्हा ने यहां पीटीआई से कहा कि हमें अंतत: रक्षा मंत्रालय से अनुमति मिल गई. मीडिया में खबर आने के बाद गलती सुधारते हुए केंद्र इसकी अनुमति देने के लिए बाध्य हुआ. मोदी के कार्यक्रम में कोई परिवर्तन नहीं हुआ है और वह नेताजी सुभाष चंद्र बोस अंतरराष्ट्रीय हवाई अड्डे पर विमान से उतरने के बाद वहां हेलीकॉप्टर में सवार होंगे और सेना नियंत्रित रेस कोर्स मैदान जाएंगे. मोदी को कल ब्रिगेड परेड ग्राउंड मैदान में एक रैली को संबोधित करना है.

इससे पहले दिन में भाजपा ने दावा किया था कि सेना ने आखिरी समय में मोदी के हेलीकॉप्टर को शहर स्थित रेस कोर्स मैदान में उतरने की इजाजत देने से इनकार कर दिया, क्योंकि उसका इस्तेमाल केवल राष्ट्रपति या प्रधानमंत्री द्वारा किया जा सकता है, किसी राजनीतिक व्यक्ति द्वारा नहीं. सिन्हा ने कहा था कि यदि उन्होंने हमें दो या तीन दिन पहले बता दिया होता तो हमने दूसरी व्यवस्था कर ली होती. केंद्र सरकार ओछी और तुच्छ राजनीति कर रही है.

उन्होंने कहा कि यातायात जाम से बचने के लिए मोदी को नेताजी सुभाष चंद्र बोस अंतरराष्ट्रीय हवाई अड्डे से चॉपर से लाने की योजना बनायी गई थी. सिन्हा ने कहा कि मोदी की रैली के लिए तीन स्तरीय सुरक्षा घेरा होगा. पहले घेरे में एनएसजी और गुजरात के सुरक्षा अधिकारी, दूसरे में कोलकाता पुलिस और तीसरे में भाजपा के 52 पर्यवेक्षकों के तहत 1070 कार्यकर्ता रहेंगे.

भीड़ पर छह निगरानी टावरों और सीसीटीवी कैमरों से नजर रखी जाएगी. कई प्रयासों के बावजूद यहां सेना के प्रवक्ता से संपर्क नहीं हो सका. देर रात सैन्य अधिकारियों ने कहा कि पहले प्रक्रियात्मक औपचारिकता में कमी के चलते हेलीकॉप्‍टर को उतरने की इजाजत नहीं दी जा सकी.



और भी... bjp got permission to land helicopters: ख़बरें: आज तक


----------



## furkansayed




----------



## NKVD

*How Sonia Gandhi's $2 billion wealth was calculated: An inside story*
India Today Online New Delhi, December 2, 2013 | UPDATED 15:38 IST


A report by Huffington Post World on the richest world leaders which placed United Progressive Alliance chairperson Sonia Gandhi (with a net worth of USD 2 billion) above Queen Elizabeth, Sultan of Oman, Prince of Monaco and Sheikh of Kuwait has sparked a controversy.



HuffPost World claims it has compiled a list of the 20 richest world leaders currently in power, based on available data and has placed Gandhi on the 12th position.

Although earlier this year _Business Insider _had listed Gandhi as the fourth richest world leader, there is some dispute about her actual net worth. While _Forbes _doesn't list it, India's National Election Watch of the Association for Democratic Rights has listed it at Rs.1.38 crore.

Huffington Post has, however, not disclosed the methodology by which it arrived at these conclusions; neither has it revealed its sources of information. However, it has now emerged that Huffport World's calculation of Gandhi's wealth comes from the website CelebrityNetWorth.com.

The controversial website founded in October 2009 in Los Angeles, California has since grown to become one of the most popular and influential celebrity finance outlets on the internet.

The website claims that its figures are acquired from all publicly available information including salaries, real estate holdings, divorces, record sales, royalties and endorsements. The estimated net worth come from a formula that takes out taxes, manager's fees, agents' fees, and lifestyle.

However, the website also has a disclaimer, saying that all information presented on CelebrityNetWorth.com is gathered from sources which are thought to be reliable, but the viewer should not assume that such information is up to date or completely accurate or final.

On Gandhi's wealth, the website says, "Sonia Gandhi is the President of the Indian National Congress and has a net worth of $2 billion. Sonia Gandhi has made her net worth from her many years in politics and was the longest serving President in the past 125 years. She was born in Lusiana, Veneto, Italy and has been involved in politics for over 13 years."

However, there is no public information available regarding Gandhi's wealth that could have helped the website arrive at the USD 2 billion figure.

Even in the past, several celebrities have mocked CelebrityNetWorth.com's headline-grabbing figures about their wealth which they found laughable.

Comedian Ricky Gervais, after the website claimed in 2011 that he was worth USD 80 million, jokingly announced plans to take over Libya with that kind of wealth. Taking a realistic view of Gervais's wealth, _The Guardian _wrote, "Gervais's net worth will no doubt have climbed a million or two following his hosting appearance at last month's Golden Globes, which made headlines around the world."

An incident like this must give our readers an idea about the credibility of CelebrityNetWorth.com. For those who don't get it, keep a salt shaker at hand.


Read more at: How Sonia Gandhi's $2 billion wealth was calculated: An inside story : North, News - India Today
How Sonia Gandhi's $2 billion wealth was calculated: An inside story : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## furkansayed

NKVD said:


> Some names are of Indian MLAs and MPs :
> *1. Lalu Prasad Yadav*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex Minister of Railways Government of India
> MP-Lok Sabha
> ConstituencySaran (Bihar)
> *Amount (In Swiss) : RS 29800 Crore*
> Name Of Bank : AKB
> 2. *A Raja*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He was a member of the 15th Lok Sabha representing the Nilgiris constituency of Tamil Nadu.*
> In 2007, he became Union Cabinet Minister for Communications and Information Technology. On being re-elected in 2009 he was again appointed Cabinet Minister for Communications and Information Technology until being tainted in the 2G spectrum scam and resigning in 2010.
> *Amount (In Swiss) : RS 7800 Crore *
> Bank Name : Aereal bank AG
> 
> *3. Karunanidhi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15th Chief Minister of Tamil Nadu
> *In office*
> May 13, 2006 – May 15, 2011
> Amount ( In Swiss ) : Rs 15000 Crore
> Bank Name : Clariden Lau
> *4. Sarad Pawar* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minister of Consumer Affairs, Food and Public Distribution
> In office
> 2004–2011Amount : 28000 Crore
> 5. *Suresh Kalmadi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is an Indian politician and senior sports administrator. He was formerly a member of the Indian National Congress. He is a Member of Parliament from Pune.*
> On April 25, 2011 Kalmadi was arrested by CBI for awarding illegal contracts to a Swiss firm for Timing-Scoring-Result (TSR) system for the 2010 Commonwealth Games causing a loss of Rs 95 crore to the exchequer.*Amount : Rs 5900 Crore*
> 6. *Rajiv Gandhi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6th Prime Minister of India
> *In office*
> 31 October 1984 – 2 December 1989
> He took office after his mother’s assassination on 31 October 1984; he himself was assassinated on 21 May 1991. He became the youngest Prime Minister of India when he took office at the age of 40.Rajiv Gandhi was the elder son of Indira and Feroze Gandhi. He was educated at Cambridge, where he met Italian-born Sonia Gandhi, whom he later married. After Cambridge, he became a professional pilot for Indian Airlines.
> *Amount : Rs 19800 Crore
> Bank : UBS*7. *Harshad mehta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was an Indian stockbroker. He is alleged to have engineered the rise in the BSE stock exchange in 1992. Exploiting several loopholes in the banking system, Metha and his associates siphoned off funds from inter-bank transactions and bought shares heavily at a premium across many segments, triggering a rise in the Sensex. When the scheme was exposed, banks started demanding their money back, causing the collapse. He was later charged with 72 criminal offenses, and more than 600 civil action suits were filed against him. Mehta died in 2002 with many litigations still pending against him
> *Amount : Rs 135800 Crore
> Bank : UBS AG*
> 
> 
> 
> *8. Niira radia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate lobbyist Niira Radia, in middle of the 2G spectrum scam, is owner of
> Vaishnavi Corporate Communications and three other PR firms. Kenya-born and
> London-educated Radia, said to be in her fifties, moved to London from Kenya in
> the 1970s and schooled at the elite school
> 
> *Amount : Rs 28990 Crore
> Bank Name : UBS
> 9. JYOTIRADITYA* M. *SCINDIA*
> 
> 
> 
> is an Indian politician belonging to the Scindia family of Gwalior. He is also a member of the 15th Lok Sabha of India representing the Indian National Congress and a Minister of State, Ministry of Commerce and Industry
> *Amount : Rs 9000 Crore
> Bank : EEK
> 10. Naresh Goyal *


rajiv gandhi already dead plus scindia belongs to royal family he must b having this much money nothing new in it rest i cant say whether it is right or wrong


----------



## NKVD

furkansayed said:


>


*RAHUL GANDHI'S GANG RAPE OF SUKANYA DEVI*
INDIAN NEWS MONDAY, 6 FEBRUARY 2012


*RAHUL GANDHI GANG RAPE SUKANYA DEVI*



Rahul Gandhi Gang rapes Sukanya Devi on 3-12-06 and after a month sends legal notice to a post box in US 
Feb 2, 2007 PTI Times of India
http://timesofindia .indiatimes. com/Rahul_ Gandhi_sends_ legal_notice_ to_US-based_ website_/ articleshow/ 1556410.cms 
NEW DELHI: Congress MP Rahul Gandhi has sent a legal notice to a
US-based website "Hinduunity.Org" for alleged "perverted,
scurrilous and gutter writing" against him and his family members.
Disclosing this on Friday night, party spokesman Abhishek Singhvi
said that the notice has been sent against an individual, Rohit
Vyasman and an entity called "Ezboard Inc" for allegedly launching
campaign against the Gandhi family.
The website was traced after weeks of efforts, he said and added


that the legal notice was served to them threatening prosecution
against them including the "co-conspirators".
The legal notice has sought strictest action as per the law
possible against them so that such writings were stopped as also
misuse of religion.
"It is high time that civil society took note of this dirty
campaign," Singhvi said adding the e-mail, courier and post box
number of those names are being searched to find out more details
in this regard".
Singhvi parried a question whether an FIR against all the persons
would be filed. He merely said that all the options were open in
this matter.
He also parried a question whether the website would be blocked in
view of its scurrilous campaign.
The rape incident 
On 3rd December 2006, Rahul Gandhi was camping at Amethi along with 7 others including 4 foreigners (two from Britain and other two from Italy, names not known). 
Around 9 P.M all of them were drinking liquor at a V.I.P. guest house in a high security zone. They had an uninvited guest, a young girl named Sukanya Devi, 24 years of age, a staunch follower of Nehru-Gandhi family and daughter of Congress worker Balram Singh. 
Sukanya was looking for an opportunity to meet Rahul Gandhi since last two years and on that fateful night she able to meet him. Sukanya's family has been supporting the Congress party since the time of Nehru. 
When she met Rahul he spoke to her for a couple of minutes and later he and his friends offered her liquor. Sukanya was amazed seeing all this, she was not feeling comfortable, she refused to have liquor and took permission to leave, but she was forced to stay back and drink. She kept resisting, but they raped her one by one. She cried for help, but her cries fell on deaf ears. Even the security personnel preferred to remain as mute spectators.
She kept weeping all along and was threatened and asked to keep her mouth shut. She was given Rs.50,000 /-. She straightaway went to the local police station. The police refused to book any complaint and asked her to go home. Before she could reach home, Congress workers had gathered at her house and gave a different version of the incident to her father. They accused her of trying to seduce Rahul Gandhi. Her father Balram Singh, without giving her a chance to explain what had happened to her beat her up mercilessly. Balram Singh learnt the facts from others who were witness to the crime, but he preferred to remain quite as he did not want to challenge Rahul Gandhi and the Congress Party.
Sukanya's mother Sumitra Devi, who learnt about the whole incident immediately went with her daughter to Police HQ in Amethi. The Police officials refused to book any complaint and advised her to remain quite. She went from pillar to post pleading for justice, but no one heard her pleas. 
Sumithra Devi gave a statement in a press conference with a very thin attendance and there she was confronted by Congressmen who physically assaulted both mother & daughter. On 27th December 2006 Sumithra Devi went to New Delhi to meet Sonia Gandhi. Sonia refused to meet her. With no options left she went to Human Rights Commission who just noted down her complaint and asked her to leave. 
The Congressmen have threatened to kill both Sumithra Devi and her daughter Sukanya if she makes the rape issue public. Both the mother and daughter are in despair trying to seek justice. Both mother and daughter were camping in New Delhi for over a fortnight to get an appointment with the President of India. They have not got an appointment either with the President or with the Chief Justice. 
Both mother and daughter are now in hiding. If the Congressmen dont kill her, the Opus Di (secret service of the Vatican) definitely will. It is important that we locate Sumanthra Devi and Sukanya, offer them protection.
Sukanya and his mother are said to be hiding in one of their Relatives House in Harayana. Our Sources in Lucknow say that "The Congress men have been ordered to kill them at sight before they come out in open or approach the president" .Congressman have been deployed at all 7 borders of UP & Delhi to trace both motherand and Daughter . Congressmen deployed at checkposts have been provided photographs of Sukanya.
Door to Door Searching is on in Amethi and neighbouring Villages to track down them, and simultaneously the villagers are being warned and threathened if they provide protection to both mother and daughter. The Congressmen and Congress Governments in other states are secretely been instructed to track them down and hand over to them at the earliest.
Few Congress MLA'S from Uttar Pradesh are under tremendous pressure from the high command to Locate both mother and daughter and finish the needful. Secretly a reward has been announced by the Congress High Command if whosoever provides info or ...... Congressman from other districts and states are touring all over UP & Delhi. "I am sure they have decided to kill both mother and daughter." Father of the victim Mr.Balram Singh has either gone underground or has been killed, he is not to be seen since 4th January 2007.
1. The lady Doctor at the hospital ,where Ms.Sukanya went , on that fateful day was transfered soon after that incident .( Name of the lady doctor will be posted shortly )
2. We know the place where Mother and victim Ms.Sukanya are hiding , we choose NOT to disclose for their safety .However we will try to send our men to contact them to throw light on the incident .
3. Video tapes : We took interviews of few individuals and will be aired soon 
4. Fate of the father Mr.Balram Singh is not known
5. We learned that Kalyan Singh will use this incident once Elections are announced , till then Samajwadi Party will remain silent. 
Ms.Sukanya 's address
23-12 Medical Choke 
Sanjay Gandhi Marg,
Amethi,
Raebareli, UP
India
Ms.Sukanya and Mother last seen on January 19 , 2007 . Missing .
Congress goons are still looking for her 
Father of Victim Mr.Balram is still missing 
We interviewed people , very soon we will air video interviews . 
The Mother and daughter are both in hiding
Only 2 newspaper reporters actually came to the press conference. They are afraid of being killed by congress goondas. Recently what has happened to the Hindu devotees who took photos and videos of Christian prostylizing around the Tirupati Temple is being harrased, by the christian chief minister of Andhra Pradesh, Yesudas Samuel Rajasekhar Reddy or known as YSR Reddy. On the instructions of YSR Reddy, the christian Inspector General of Police of Andhra Pradesh one Swarnajith Sen made the devotees to report to police every 2 weeks, spend 8 hours at the station , no question asked and in the evening is being told to leave.? The christians are trying to break the devotees of Tirupati, so that the christian conversion in the temple area can go on. Five separate bogus charges have been laid against the Hindu devotee. Unfortunately no Hindu came to help the devotee and only the Hindu Unity organization had came in support of the Hindu devotee who brought out the conversion terrorism that is being done by the christians in the Hindu temple area in Tirupati. 
The Rahul Gandhi gang’s rape victim and her family members lives are in danger and if Kanchan Mishra can just disappear in to thin air, so can both the mother and the daughter.
Just because the Pro-Christian/Islamic Indian Media have not reported this incident makes it even more believable. This case is only the tip of the ice burg. More will come out with given enough time like the Noida serial killings.
On that fateful night Sukanya tried to get the support of local bastiwalas, but no one came forward as everyone are scared of Congress Goondaism which is strong in Amethi
Sukanya father beat her so badly that she was forced to run away with her mother because Congressman wanted to kill her. A Group of 1,000 Congress people roamed the town on that night and kept warning people to keep their mouth shut otherwise they will kill them.
It allhappened under the nose ofthe police who acted helplessly.
The local media who learnt about this incidence next morning enquired from the local people. Both people and Police refused to speak anything and evaded any question. Reporters of Small and Medium Newspapers had shown interest in this incidence but it did not carry much weight. Major newspapers had heard about this incident, but did not take it seriously.
The following Reporters who were present on 4th December to cover Rahul's Trip in Amethi and who were given information about the incident. This reporters were informed about the incident, none of them took interest to look into the matter
a) IBN7
b) Dainik Jagran, Dainik Bhaskar
c) Punjab Kesari
d) Hindusthan Times (Hindi)
e) Times of India & Times now
f) NDTV (Hindi)
g) Aaj Tak
h) Star News
i) Nav bharath times
Sukanya and his mother are said to be hiding in one of their Relatives House in Harayana. Our Sources in Lucknow say that "The Congress men have been ordered to kill them at sight before they come out in open or approach the president"
Congressman have been deployed at all 7 borders of UP & Delhi to trace both mother and daughter. Congressmen deployed at check posts have been provided photographs of Sukanya.
Door to door searching is on in Amethi and neighboring villages to track them down. At the same time the villagers are being warned and being threatened that if they provide protection to both mother and daughter they also will be killed by the congress goondas.
We have no information like who is contacting the president on behalf of them. We are trying to gather information from our people in New Delhi whether the Human Rights has seriously registered their Complaints. Few Congress MLA'S from Uttar Pradesh are under tremendous pressure from the high command to locate both mother and daughter and finish the needful.
Secretly a reward has been announced by the Congress High Command for any one who provides information or kill Sukanya and her parents. Congressman from other districts and states are touring all over UP & Delhi. Balram Singh has either gone underground or has been killed; as he is not to be seen since 4th January 2007.
I understand, it is herculean task for any Hindu to bring this issue to light for justice, as the Media, Human Rights and Judiciary are dancing to the tunes of Sonia of Nehru family, which is having the stolen Gandhi surname. Killing is not new for the Nehru family to retain the power. Lal Bahadur Sastri was poisoned and killed with the help of KGB and his body which was in blue color was cremated with out autopsy, to bring in Indira to power. The President of India is just another muslim and has not intervened in spite of making a complaint to him as he is seeking re election.



furkansayed said:


> rajiv gandhi already dead plus scindia belongs to royal family he must b having this much money nothing new in it rest i cant say whether it is right or wrong


Any one must have operating rajiv gandhi accounts and secondly scindhia why not he deposited his money in india Why in foreign country i dont think there is any shortage of banks in India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## furkansayed

*i have countered ur baseless allegation by bolding some of ur posted artical plz go through it.*

A report by Huffington Post World on the richest world leaders which placed United Progressive Alliance chairperson Sonia Gandhi (with a net worth of USD 2 billion) above Queen Elizabeth, Sultan of Oman, Prince of Monaco and Sheikh of Kuwait has sparked a controversy.

fPost World claims it has compiled a list of the 20 richest world leaders currently in power, based on available data and has placed Gandhi on the 12th position.

Although earlier this year Business Insider had listed Gandhi as the fourth richest world leader, there is some dispute about her actual net worth. While Forbes doesn't list it, India's National Election Watch of the Association for Democratic Rights has listed it at Rs.1.38 crore.
*Huffington Post has, however, not disclosed the methodology by which it arrived at these conclusions; neither has it revealed its sources of information. However, it has now emerged that Huffport World's calculation of Gandhi's wealth comes from the website CelebrityNetWorthcom.*

The controversial website founded in October 2009 in Los Angeles, California has since grown to become one of the most
popular and influential celebrity finance outlets on the internet.

The website claims that its figures are acquired from all publicly available information including salaries, real estate holdings, divorces, record sales, royalties and endorsements. The estimated net worth come from a formula that takes out taxes, manager's fees, agents' fees, and lifestyle.
*However, the website also has a disclaimer, saying that all information presented on CelebrityNetWorth,com is gathered from sources which are thought to be reliable, but the viewer should not assume that such information is up to date or completely accurate or final.
On Gandhi's wealth, the website says, "Sonia Gandhi is the President of the Indian National Congress and has a net worth of $2 billion. Sonia Gandhi has made her net worth from her many years in politics and was the longest serving President in the past 125 years. She was born in Lusiana, Veneto, Italy and has been involved in politics for over 13 years."
However, there is no public information available regarding Gandhi's wealth that could have helped the website arrive at the USD 2 billion figure.
Even in the past, several celebrities have mocked CelebrityNetWorth.co headline-grabbing figures about their wealth which they found laughable.*
Comedian Ricky Gervais, after the website claimed in 2011 that he was worth USD 80 million, jokingly announced plans to take over Libya with that kind of wealth. Taking a realistic view of Gervais's wealth, The Guardian wrote, "Gervais's net worth will no doubt have climbed a million or two following his hosting appearance at last month's Golden Globes, which made headlines around the world."
An incident like this must give our readers an idea about the credibility of CelebrityNetWorthcom. For those who don't get it, keep a salt shaker at hand.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

What a surprise ?? Since SC/ST votes are cornered by likes of Mayawati and Mullah yam , this seems to be new poll plank .

Rahul Gandhi should end caste-based reservation, says Congress leader Janardhan Dwivedi | NDTV.com

@Roybot @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

furkansayed said:


> *i have countered ur baseless allegation by bolding some of ur posted artical plz go through it.*
> 
> A report by Huffington Post World on the richest world leaders which placed United Progressive Alliance chairperson Sonia Gandhi (with a net worth of USD 2 billion) above Queen Elizabeth, Sultan of Oman, Prince of Monaco and Sheikh of Kuwait has sparked a controversy.
> 
> fPost World claims it has compiled a list of the 20 richest world leaders currently in power, based on available data and has placed Gandhi on the 12th position.
> 
> Although earlier this year Business Insider had listed Gandhi as the fourth richest world leader, there is some dispute about her actual net worth. While Forbes doesn't list it, India's National Election Watch of the Association for Democratic Rights has listed it at Rs.1.38 crore.
> *Huffington Post has, however, not disclosed the methodology by which it arrived at these conclusions; neither has it revealed its sources of information. However, it has now emerged that Huffport World's calculation of Gandhi's wealth comes from the website CelebrityNetWorthcom.*
> 
> The controversial website founded in October 2009 in Los Angeles, California has since grown to become one of the most
> popular and influential celebrity finance outlets on the internet.
> 
> The website claims that its figures are acquired from all publicly available information including salaries, real estate holdings, divorces, record sales, royalties and endorsements. The estimated net worth come from a formula that takes out taxes, manager's fees, agents' fees, and lifestyle.
> *However, the website also has a disclaimer, saying that all information presented on CelebrityNetWorth,com is gathered from sources which are thought to be reliable, but the viewer should not assume that such information is up to date or completely accurate or final.
> On Gandhi's wealth, the website says, "Sonia Gandhi is the President of the Indian National Congress and has a net worth of $2 billion. Sonia Gandhi has made her net worth from her many years in politics and was the longest serving President in the past 125 years. She was born in Lusiana, Veneto, Italy and has been involved in politics for over 13 years."
> However, there is no public information available regarding Gandhi's wealth that could have helped the website arrive at the USD 2 billion figure.
> Even in the past, several celebrities have mocked CelebrityNetWorth.co headline-grabbing figures about their wealth which they found laughable.*
> Comedian Ricky Gervais, after the website claimed in 2011 that he was worth USD 80 million, jokingly announced plans to take over Libya with that kind of wealth. Taking a realistic view of Gervais's wealth, The Guardian wrote, "Gervais's net worth will no doubt have climbed a million or two following his hosting appearance at last month's Golden Globes, which made headlines around the world."
> An incident like this must give our readers an idea about the credibility of CelebrityNetWorthcom. For those who don't get it, keep a salt shaker at hand.


The Big Secret: What’s really there in Sonia’s tax returns? by FP Staff Feb 24, 2012 #BuzzPatrol #NewsTracker #Sonia Gandhi #Tax inShare 15 149 CommentsEmailPrint What does Sonia Gandhi have in her income tax returns that she doesn't reveal? That question arises after she airily brushed off an application from a Right to Information activist who sought details of her income-tax returns for 10 years from 2000-01 to 2010-11. The Times of India reports that V Gopalakrishnan, a Chennai-based RTI activist, filed an RTI application with the Income Tax Department seeking details of Sonia Gandhi’s tax returns from 2000-01 to 2010-11. The Assistant Commissioner of Income Tax, New Delhi, who is also the chief public information officer (CPIO) wrote to Sonia Gandhi in January to seek her response to the request for release of information pertaining to her tax records. Sonia Gandhi doesn't think her income tax returns are a matter of public interest. Munir uz Zaman/AFP But Sonia Gandhi declined permission for the release of the information, saying that disclosure of such private information to a third party, even if ostensibly made under the guise of transparency in public life, amounted to unwarranted invasion in the privacy of the individual. The information that an assessee submits to the Income Tax department was confidential and private in nature and could not be disclosed as per Section 138 of the Income Tax Act, 1961, she is reported to have said. The report notes that Sonia Gandhi also cited “security risk” as a consideration behind her reluctance to disclose the information – and added that there was “no public interest" involved in disclosing such information. The Times of India adds that this was the second time that the CPIO had rejected such a petition from Gopalakrishnan for information on Sonia Gandhi’s income tax returns. On an earlier occasion, a similar application had been rejected even without seeking Sonia Gandhi’s response. After Gopalakrishnan went in appeal, the appellate authority said that by not seeking out a response from Sonia Gandhi, the CPIO had ignored the possibility that she might be willing to disclose her personal income-tax information. So, let's get this straight. Even the Prime Minister discloses his assets every year, but Sonia Gandhi, the real power behind the throne, will not? And, Mrs Gandhi, you're so wrong that there isn't any public interest in knowing details of how well you're doing. There palpably is. Of course, in normal circumstances, such details come under the realm of confidential information. But in a democracy such as ours, in the interests of transparency of government, there ought not to be high walls surrounding the personal assets of our elected leaders. Even if they are only puppeters who pull the strings. So, Mrs Gandhi, will you please go public with the details now? And also let us know what "security risks" are involved in making such information public.

Read more at: The Big Secret: What’s really there in Sonia’s tax returns? | Firstpost

The Big Secret: What’s really there in Sonia’s tax returns? | Firstpost

*Sonia Gandhi cites privacy, refuses to disclose info on I-T returns*




CHENNAI: Congress chief Sonia Gandhi has declined to disclose details of her income tax returns under the RTI Act, citing personal freedom and security risk. In her reply to the I-T department, she also said there was no public interest involved in disclosing such information.

Chennai-based RTI activist V Gopalakrishnan had sought details of her I-T returns from the year 2000-2001 to 2010-2011. The assistant commissioner of income tax, New Delhi, who is also the chief public information officer (CPIO), wrote to the UPA chairperson on January 23 as per Section 11 of the RTI Act, 2005, seeking her response to the application. In her reply, Sonia said disclosure of such private information to third parties in guise of transparency in public life would amount to unwarranted invasion of the individual's privacy. The information submitted to the I-T department by an individual was confidential and private in nature and cannot be disclosed as per Section 138 of the Income Tax Act, 1961, she said.





Sonia Gandhi cites privacy, refuses to disclose info on I-T returns - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## godofwar

VeeraBahadur said:


> What a surprise ?? Since SC/ST votes are cornered by likes of Mayawati and Mullah yam , this seems to be new poll plank .
> 
> Rahul Gandhi should end caste-based reservation, says Congress leader Janardhan Dwivedi | NDTV.com
> 
> @Roybot @jha



I will vote for anyone, even rahul gandhi if he does that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

VeeraBahadur said:


> What a surprise ?? Since SC/ST votes are cornered by likes of Mayawati and Mullah yam , this seems to be new poll plank .
> 
> Rahul Gandhi should end caste-based reservation, says Congress leader Janardhan Dwivedi | NDTV.com
> 
> @Roybot @jha




Dwivedi is dreaming,wishful thinking. Rahul Gandhi will do no such thing.


----------



## Jason bourne

AAP leader Raman Swami arrested for raping married woman

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

godofwar said:


> I am will vote for anyone, even rahul gandhi if he does that



Me too 

I can vote even Mayawati for PM ,if she promises to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## furkansayed

NEW DELHI: Congress MP Rahul Gandhi has sent a legal notice to a
US-based website (Hinduunity Org) for alleged "perverted,
scurrilous and gutter writing" against him and his family members.
Disclosing this on Friday night, party spokesman Abhishek Singhvi
said that the notice has been sent against an individual, Rohit
Vyasman and an entity called "Ezboard Inc" for allegedly launching
campaign against the Gandhi family.
The website was traced after weeks of efforts, he said and added
that the legal notice was served to them threatening prosecution
against them including the "co-conspirators".
The legal notice has sought strictest action as per the law
possible against them so that such writings were stopped as also
misuse of religion.
"It is high time that civil society took note of this dirty
campaign," Singhvi said adding the e-mail, courier and post box
number of those names are being searched to find out more details
in this regard".
Singhvi parried a question whether an FIR against all the persons
would be filed. He merely said that all the options were open in
this matter.
He also parried a question whether the website would be blocked in
view of its scurrilous campaign.


----------



## godofwar

Roybot said:


> Dwivedi is dreaming,wishful thinking. Rahul Gandhi will do no such thing.



One day people will rise up against this sh!t of giving rich people reservations for votes.And that day is not far off.


----------



## Ammyy

VeeraBahadur said:


> Me too
> 
> I can vote even Mayawati for PM ,if she promises to do so.




Her politics based on cast based votes.... Do you think she can even dream to make this reality ??? 

You need another janam for this dream


----------



## Puchtoon

godofwar said:


> One day people will rise up against this sh!t of giving rich people reservations for votes.And that day is not far off.



That will not be possible ,a possible and pragmatic way is to implement *creamy layers protection*(can be identified by xxxx income) by which they can be removed AUTOMATICALLY from reservation.

By this creamy layers will get automatically removed and as the upliftment comes reservation will end by itself .

Reservations are sensitive issues,could lead to mass civil war,must be dealt with caution.


----------



## godofwar

Puchtoon said:


> That will not be possible ,a possible and pragmatic way is to implement creamy layers protection(can be identified by xxxx income) by which they can be removed AUTOMATICALLY from reservation.



And what those of other castes/religions who are not in creamy layer ?
Are they second class citizens in their own god damn country ?
It should be financial.How does caste come into it ?

And creamy layer concept is only for OBC, not SC/ST.
I know are people whose father is an eye surgeon/MD medicine claiming to be from non creamy layer OBC.Its a fucking joke.
And I can give many examples from SC/ST too.
Is it fair on others for some people to enjoy these privileges when clearly they are better off than most people in this country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

godofwar said:


> And what those of other castes/religions who are not in creamy layer ?
> Are they second class citizens in their own god damn country ?
> It should be financial.How does caste come into it ?



Firstly Historical problems & second in india if once a populist measure is done its VVV hard to remove.

Finacial cannot be done,victimhood politics will start ,this is the only way or no way.


----------



## godofwar

Puchtoon said:


> Firstly Historical problems & second in india if once a populist measure is done its VVV hard to remove.
> 
> Finacial cannot be done,victimhood politics will start ,this is the only way or no way.



What historical problems ?
History belongs in the past,
African Americans were bought and sold as cattle in Europe,North America and South America.
Do they get reservations ?
This dirty politics of reservations is endemic to India.


----------



## NKVD

furkansayed said:


> NEW DELHI: Congress MP Rahul Gandhi has sent a legal notice to a
> US-based website (Hinduunity Org) for alleged "perverted,
> scurrilous and gutter writing" against him and his family members.
> Disclosing this on Friday night, party spokesman Abhishek Singhvi
> said that the notice has been sent against an individual, Rohit
> Vyasman and an entity called "Ezboard Inc" for allegedly launching
> campaign against the Gandhi family.
> The website was traced after weeks of efforts, he said and added
> that the legal notice was served to them threatening prosecution
> against them including the "co-conspirators".
> The legal notice has sought strictest action as per the law
> possible against them so that such writings were stopped as also
> misuse of religion.
> "It is high time that civil society took note of this dirty
> campaign," Singhvi said adding the e-mail, courier and post box
> number of those names are being searched to find out more details
> in this regard".
> Singhvi parried a question whether an FIR against all the persons
> would be filed. He merely said that all the options were open in
> this matter.
> He also parried a question whether the website would be blocked in
> view of its scurrilous campaign.


http://www.indiaagainstcorruption.info/2011/07/antonia-maino/


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Ammyy said:


> Her politics based on cast based votes.... Do you think she can even dream to make this reality ???
> 
> You need another janam for this dream



May be in another janam current system benefit me.


----------



## Puchtoon

godofwar said:


> And creamy layer concept is only for OBC, not SC/ST.
> I know are two people whose father is an eye surgeon/MD medicine claiming to be from non creamy layer OBC.Its a fucking joke.
> And I know many guys from SC/ST too.
> Is it fair on others for some people to enjoy these privileges when clearly they are better off than most people in this country?


I'm advocating for EVERYONE.



godofwar said:


> What historical problems ?
> History belongs in the past,
> African Americans were sold as cattle in Europe,North America and South America.
> Do they get reservations ?
> This dirty politics of reservations is endemic to India.



1.Caste hatred,competition and backwardness - Historical problems.
2.With that said i told you before "In india if once done a VV populist measure like caste reservation is almost impossible to remove"
3.Politics in india will be same(you don't have the numbers 15-20 % Forward caste),be pragmatic and think what OTHERS can agree on .


----------



## NKVD

Who is Sonia?

(By Dr. Subramaniam Swamy)

Antonia is Sonia’s real name in her birth certificate. Sonia is the name given to her subsequently by her father, Stefano Maino [now deceased] following his return from Russia where he had been a prisoner of war. Stefano had joined the Nazi army as a volunteer. Sonia is a Russian not Italian name. While spending two years in a Russian jail, Sonia’s father had become quite pro-Soviet; especially after the liberating US army in Italy had confiscated all fascists’ properties including his.

Second, she was not born in Orbassano as she claims in her bio data submitted to Parliament on becoming MP, but in Luciana as stated in her birth certificate. She perhaps would like to hide the place of her birth because of her father’s connection with the Nazis and Mussolini’s Fascists, and her family’s continuing connections with the Nazi-Fascists underground that is still surviving since 1945 in Italy. Luciana is where Nazi-Fascist network is headquartered, and is on the Italian-Swiss border. There can be no other explanation for this otherwisemeaningless lie.

Third, Sonia Gandhi has not studied beyond High School. She has falsely claimed in her affidavit filed as a contesting candidate before the Rae Bareli Returning Officer in the 2004 Lok Sabha elections that she is qualified and got a diploma in English from the prestigious University of Cambridge, UK.

The truth is that Ms. Gandhi has never studied in any college anywhere. She did go to a Catholic run seminary-school called Maria Ausiliatrice in Giaveno [15 kms from adopted home town of Orbassabo]. Poverty those days forced young Italian girls to go to such missionaries and then in their teens go to UK to get jobs as cleaning maids, waitresses and au pair. The Mainos were poor those days. Her father was a mason and mother a share cropper..

Paola Maino Antonia Sonia Gandhi Mother

Sonia thus went to the town of Cambridge and first learnt some English in a teaching shop called Lennox School [which has since 1970 been wound up]. That is all her “education” which is enough English language to get domestic help jobs. But in Indian society education is highly valued. Thus, to fool the Indian public, Sonia Gandhi willfully fibbed about her qualifications in Parliamentary records [which is a Breach of Ethics Rules] and in a sworn affidavit [which is criminal offence under IPC, severe enough to disqualify her from being MP

This is just a beginning. As this booklet unfolds Sonia’s story, it reveals shocking details on the corruption and fraud, disrespect for Indian laws, alarming threat to democracy of India, religious intolerance towards Hinduism, pro-terrorist policies, dividing country to perpetuate dynasty rule.

Sonia: lied from President of India to a common man. She lied to the President about the number of MPs supporting her and to a common man on a trivial issue such as her educational qualification. She says that she is outside Government but controls every move Government makes and there is no record of her ever admitting or apologizing for any lies and mistakes.

Non- Violence

.

Sonia: is violent and her violence spans Political, Spiritual and Physical spheres. The way she installed herself to become congress president, the way she treats congressmen and opponents speaks volumes in Political Sphere. Her crusade against Hinduism such as Rama Sethu (historic bridge built by Lord Ram, as per Hindu Holy Book, “Ramayana”) speaks of spiritual violence. In the Physical sphere, Sonia was sympathetic in Congress party and in Government to the killers of 3000 Sikhs, where innocent Sikhs on streets of New Delhi were lynched to death. Jagdish Tytler who was one of the instigators of the lynching was rewarded with a Government ministry. Central Government provided a weak defense in courts and no congressmen was ever punished for the anti-Sikh pogrom. Rajiv Gandhi whose wife is Sonia even justified the killings by saying "When a big tree falls, the earth is bound to shake". She is pursuing pro-terrorist policies for vote banks that resulted in number of killings in last three years she was in power just next to Iraq.



Opinion on Hinduism

TIRUPATI TIRUMALA

.Sonia,in her opinion and according to the affidavit submitted in Supreme Court, Ram is a fictional character and Ramayana never happened. Under her rule ‘Rama Sethu’ is being blown up just like Taliban blew up Buddha Statues. Her protégé Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister have attempted to take over 5 out of 7 Tirumala Hills for building Churches and Tourism. This is akin to non-Christians taking over Vatican for building their worship places. Her reasons for not taking firm action against terrorism are two fold. One is the sense that investigation would hurt vote bank and another is that the overwhelming number of those who were killed in the terrorism are Hindus who are not from the vote bank. As recently as few weeks she visited Andhra Pradesh that witnessed the brutal terrorist attack that killed more than 50 people and she did not go visit the city where attack occurred (Hyderabad) because those affected are not her vote banks.

RAM SETU

Truth Alone Triumphs (Satyameva Jayathe)

Sonia,under her rule ‘Satyameva jayathe’ has been replaced by a Christian cross used by Louis the Pious (778-840) on currency coins.indian two rupees coin,compare it with french coin


christian cross on coins of french denier_louis_le_pieux

Foreign Missionaries & conversion

Mahatma Gandhi: Gandhi, had a clear foresight about missionaries. On numerous occasions he condemned missionary activity. He said “If I had the power and could legislate, I should certainly stop all proselytizing.” He further said “The effect of Christianity upon India in general…has been disastrous.” Regarding conversion Gandhi said “The idea of conversion, I assure you is the deadliest poison that ever sapped the fountain of truth.” He also said “Conversion is like a drop of poison which fouls the whole food” and that “poverty does not justify conversion”.

Sonia is known for her sympathy and support to deceitful proselytization. Her party granted the high-security Air Force field to Benny Hinn to hold his healing charade that even Christian Trinity Foundation declared as a fraud. A leader of seventh day Adventist church, Ron Watts was ordered deportation by courts for his illegal activities. He seems to have been blessed by Sonia and continues to live in India. The state Governors she appointed have been consistently rejecting State laws to enact anti-conversion laws to prevent conversion of poor people by allurement.

HYPOCRISY OF MOTHER & SON



SONIA is a staunch roman catholic and she is be fooling the HINDU masses by putting tilak on forehead and by performing pooja in HINDU temples and bowing the head before pujari etc.She pretend to be Hindu,which she is not.We are quoting a report published on 24th march 2011,which is self explanatory.

Indian envoy refers to Sonia as ‘Christian,’ reference is deleted

For the Congress, the subject of Sonia Gandhi’s religion is a touchy one and generally off-limits when it comes to official communications.

Just how sensitive an issue it is was revealed last month when the official representative of the UPA Government in Washington, Ambassador Meera Shankar, delivered a speech at a US university referring to Sonia Gandhi being a Christian as a testament to India’s pluralism and diversity. However, that reference was later quickly deleted.

In her keynote speech on the subject “Why India Matters” at Emory University on February 24, Shankar said: “India is a land of incredible diversity. Like the United States it celebrates pluralism. It not only tolerates diversity but has embraced it and has allowed people from all walks of life to flourish and realize their full potential. This is a tradition that is rooted in our civilization. Throughout our history peoples from other parts of the world have come to India and made it a home, resulting in a multi-cultural and multi-religious society, one where individual faith and belief is not only respected but adds to the overall sense of nationhood. Today the fact that we have a woman Head of State, a Sikh Head of Government and a Muslim Vice President and a Christian as the leader of the largest national political party is perhaps the best statement of the multi-ethnic and multi-religious nature of our state.”

Sonia,according to the respected Swiss magazine (published in 1991), Schweitzer Illustrate, Rajiv Gandhi, her late husband had secret Swiss accounts worth $ 2 billion. Sonia is known for her close association with Italian fugitive Quattrocchi. Sonia and her family are believed to have looted country wealth worth billions of dollars.

Secret unaccounted wealth in Swiss accounts

Swiss magazine Schweizer Illustrierte published an explosive story in its issue dated Nov. 11, 1991 which disclosed that fourteen rules or ex-rulers of the third world countries have a deposit of foreign currencies equivalent to Rs. 5 lakh 50 thousand crores in Swiss banks. The magazine printed the names, photographs and the amount deposited by each of them. They included Idi Amin of Uganda, Anastasio Somoza of Nicaragua, Jean Claude Duvalier of Haiti, Manuel Noriega of Panama, Seke Moboto of Zaire, Nicolai Chausescue of Rumania, Haile Selassie of Thiopia, Abu Nida of Palestine, Jaafar Numeiri of Sudan, Suharto of Indonesia, Saddam Hussain of Iraq, Jaa B. Bokassa of Zontralafrika, Rajiv Gandhi of India and Reza Pahlevi of Iran, in that order. The amount said to be deposited by Rajiv Gandhi in various Swiss Banks was 2 billion US dollars. Most of them, who figure in the list, are infamous for being corrupt, nationally and internationally. The magazine which published this story is supposed to be a very serious publication 

CPI(M) MP Amal dutta raised the matter in parliament, and he did mention the name of Rajiv Gandhi and the amount, but nothing could go on record for there was pandemonium from treasury benches which happened to be occupied by the Congress at that time. There upon, Sunday Mail carried this story and reproduced the photographs and money mentioned under their names which in turn was published in the Hindi daily Amar Ujala, too. The point to note was that Congress Government neither confirmed the story nor denied it. No defamation suit was filed by any of the fourteen leaders or by their relatives. This speaks volume about the Rajiv-Sonia couple. India can get her money back, according to the Swiss laws, if prosecution proceedings are finally launched against the heirs of Rajiv Gandhi



THE ROYAL SON IN LAW ROBERT VADRA DUKE OF MORADABAD IS EXEMPTED FROM PRE-EMBARKATION SECURITY CHECKS.



THE ROYAL FAMILY OF ITALIAN QUEEN VICTORIA

Feelings towards enemies/detractors 

Sonia is known for her vindictive nature. She is known not to spare even her party men and routinely humiliates them. She even humiliated the dead body by denying a respectful funeral, of former Prime Minister PV Narasimha Rao who did not encourage Sonia’s political growth.

Nationalism and confidence in India

Sonia abandoned India during 1971 war and in 1977 when Indira Gandhi lost elections she hid herself in Italian embassy. She did not even apply for Indian citizenship for 16 years though living in Prime Minister’s house.

Moral principles vs. political Gains

Sonia,in 1997, Sonia pulled down United Front Government at centre because a political party DMK, a constituent of United Front Government was found to be close to her husband’s killers i.e., LTTE. Every election costs Indian tax payer billions of rupees. But in 2004, she joined hands with same DMK to gain power.

Scams & Scandals

.Sonia was almost and always in news due to some scandal or scam. Maruti Scam, Foreign Exchange Regulations Act, Indian Artifacts smuggling, Bofors kickbacks, Indira/Rajiv Trusts and Indira Arts Center usurpation, political manipulations are some of the widely published notorious scandals she was involved in.

Contribution towards India

Sonia: Except for scandals, scams and intolerance primarily towards Hindu institutions, she has no positive contribution to lay claim to.


QUEEN WITH KING,PRINCESS AND CROWN PRINCE









Sonia –Rajiv’s relationship

(Dr. Subramaniam Swamy)

Ms. Sonia Gandhi upon learning enough English became a waitress in Varsity Restaurant in Cambridge town. She first met Rajiv when he came to the restaurant in 1965. Rajiv was a student in the University, but could not cope with the academic rigor for long. So he had to depart in 1966 for London where he was briefly in Imperial College of Engineering as a student. Sonia too moved to London, and according my information, got a job with an outfit run by Salman Thassir, a debonair Pakistani based in Lahore, and who has an export-import company headquartered in Dubai but who spends most of his time in London. This fits the profile of an ISI functionary.

Obviously, Sonia made enough money in this job to loan Rajiv funds in London, who was obviously living beyond his allowances [Indira herself expressed anguish to me on this score in late 1965 when she invited me to a private tea at the Guest House in Brandeis University]. Rajiv’s letters to Sanjay, who was also in London then, clearly indicate that he was in financial debt to Sonia because he requested Sanjay who obviously had more access to money, to pay off the debt.

However, Rajiv was not the only friend Sonia was seeing those days. Madhavrao Scindia and a German by name Stiegler are worth mentioning as other good friends of Sonia. Madhavrao’s friendship continued even after Sonia’s marriage to Rajiv. Scindia in 1982 was involved in a traffic accident near IIT, Delhi main gate while driving a car at 2 AM. Sonia was the only other passenger. Both were badly injured. A student of IIT who was burning midnight oil was out for a cup of coffee. He picked them up from the car, hailed an auto rickshaw and sent an injured Sonia to Mrs. Indira Gandhi’s house since she insisted in not going to a hospital. Madhavrao had broken a leg and in too much pain to make any demand. He was taken to hospital by the Delhi Police who had arrived a little after Sonia had left the scene. In later years, Madhavrao had become privately critical of Sonia, and told some close friends about his apprehensions about Sonia. It is a pity that he died in mysterious circumstances in an air crash.

Sonia’s India connection

Sonia’s connection with India is always found with all wrong reasons. A rational analysis of what India gained vs. what India lost reveals a shocking picture.

Foreign Agency initiated marriage to Rajiv

The circumstance under which Rajiv hastily married Sonia in a Church in Orbassano is controversial but that was his personal matter that has no public significance. But what is of public significance is that Indira Gandhi who was initially dead set against the marriage for reasons known to her, relented to hold a registry marriage with Hindu ceremonial trappings in New Delhi only after the pro-Soviet T.N. Kaul prevailed upon her to accept the marriage in “the larger interest of cementing Indo-Soviet Friendship”. Kaul would not have intervened unless the Soviet Union had asked him to.

Such has been the extensive patronage from the beginning extended to Sonia Gandhi from the Soviets. When a Prime Minister of India’s son dates a girl in London, the KGB which valued Indo-Soviet relations, obviously would investigate her and find out that she was the daughter of Stefano, their old reliable Italian contact. Thus, Sonia with Rajiv meant deeper access to the household of the Indian Prime Minister. Hence cementing the Rajiv-Sonia relations was in the Soviet national interest and they went to work on it. And they did through their then existing moles in the Indira Gandhi camp.

After her marriage to Rajiv, the Soviet connection with the Mainos was fortified and nurtured by generous financial help through commissions and kickbacks on every Indo, Soviet trade deal and defense purchases. According to the respected Swiss magazine, Schweitzer Illustrate [November 1991 issue], Rajiv Gandhi had about $ 2 billion in numbered Swiss bank accounts, which Sonia inherited upon his assassination. Dr. Yevgenia Albats, PhD [Harvard], is a noted Russian scholar and journalist, and was a member of the KGB Commission set up by President Yeltsin in August 1991. She was privy to the Soviet intelligence files that documented these deals and KGB facilitation of the same. In her book, The State within a State, The KGB in Soviet Union, she even gives the file numbers of such intelligence files, which can now be accessed by any Indian government through a formal request to the Kremlin.

The Russian Government in 1992 was confronted by the Albats’ disclosure; they confirmed it through their official spokesperson to the press [which was published in Hindu in 1992], defending such financial payments as necessary in “Soviet ideological interest”.

When the Soviet Union disintegrated in 1991, things changed for Ms. Sonia Gandhi. Her patrons evaporated. The rump that became Russia was in a financial mess and disorder. So Ms. Sonia Gandhi became a supporter of another communist country to the annoyance of the Russians.

The national security ramification of this ‘annoyance’ is now significant: The President of Russia today is Putin, a former dyed-in-the-wool KGB officer. Upon Dr. Manmohan Singh’s government taking office, Russia called back it’s career diplomat Ambassador in New Delhi and immediately posted as the new Ambassador a person who was the KGB station chief in New Delhi during the 1970s. In view of Dr. Albats confirmed revelation, it stands to reason that the new Ambassador would have known first hand about Sonia’s connections with the KGB. He may have in fact been her “controller”. The new Indian government which is defacto Sonia’s, cannot afford to annoy him or even disregard Russian demands coming from him? They will obviously placate him so as not to risk exposure. Is this not a major national security risk and a delicate matter for the nation?

Of course, all Indians would like good normal and healthy relations with Russia. Who can forget their assistance to us in times of need? Today’s Russia is the residual legatee of that Soviet Union which helped India. But just because of that, should we tolerate those in our government set up having clandestine links with a foreign spy agency? In the United States, the government did not tolerate an American spying for Israel even though the two countries are as close as any two countries can be. National security and friendship are as different as chalk and cheese.

Illegal registration as a voter

In January 1980, Indira Gandhi returned as Prime Minister. The first thing Sonia did was to enroll herself as a voter. This was a gross violation of the law, enough to cause cancellation of her visa [since she was admittedly an Italian citizen then]. There was some hullabaloo in the press about it, so the Delhi Chief Electoral Officer got her name deleted in 1982. But in January 1983, she again enrolled herself as a voter! Such is her revealed disdain for Indian laws and that is her mindset even today.

How and when she became an Indian citizen

She did not apply for Indian citizenship in 1968 when she married Rajiv and came to India, which is what good Indian wives would have done. She filled in an application in 1968 for permission to stay as a foreigner in India for five years. She said I am married, I am married into the family of the Indian Prime Minister but I would still like to remain a foreigner. So she was given a certificate in 1968 to reside in India as a foreigner for five years. Okay, this may have been due to some adjustment problems.

In 1973, after the first five year period expired, she again applied for the permit to stay on India for another five years as a foreigner and this is the person who is going to live and die for us. I will now come to what Cho, my friend told me, never believe what she says. There is not only complete divorce between what she says and what she does there is also a clue that she will do precisely the opposite of what she says. I will come to it later, there are instances and instances. So, she again applied for a foreigner’s permit. You know why? Between 1968 and 1973, the indications were all there of the imminent war with Pakistan over East Pakistan. And sure enough, there was the Bangladesh war. During the Bangladesh war, when all commercial pilots were asked to forego their leave and come into service, she asked Rajeev to go on a long leave and he was given special permission and they left India. And throughout the period of the war, they were in Rome. Why, because the American seventh fleet was moving towards India and Sonia Gandhi probably had serious doubts about India’s survival! So she ran away from the country with her husband; to that extent faithful. And she returned only after peace was restored, after India had won the war, when because of Indira Gandhi, that family acquired stature and became invincible.

So, we have to read between the lines, you have to look at the persons behind the skin. So, in 1973, she again applied for a permit to remain a foreigner in India. Now let us come to the period between 1973 and 1978. In the year 1977 when Mrs. Gandhi was defeated after she lifted the Emergency and called for elections, Sonia Gandhi learnt the mood of the nation and she went into the Italian embassy and refused to come out of it. She said she was going back to Italy. Sanjay Gandhi had to go and plead with her to return. This is the person who is going to live and die for India, please understand.To live in India is very different from living for India. And to live in India in such glory, with such protection, with such resources, is very different from dying for India. No one will die for something which one does not own up to. Owning up to India is different from thinking you own India.

Abandoning India at the time of crisis

The bottom line observed in Sonia’s mindset is that she can always run back to Italy if she becomes vulnerable at anytime. In Peru, President Fujimori who all along claimed to be “born Peruvian”, faced with a corruption charge fled to Japan with his loot and reclaimed his Japanese citizenship.

In 1977, when the Janata Party defeated the Congress at the polls, and formed the government, Sonia with her two children, abandoned Indira Gandhi and ran to the Italian Embassy in New Delhi and hid there. Rajiv Gandhi was a government servant then [as an Indian Airlines pilot], but he too tagged along and hid in that foreign embassy! Such was her baneful influence on him. Rajiv did snap out Sonia’s influence after 1989, but alas he was assassinated before he could rectify it. Those close to Rajiv knew that he was planning set things right about Sonia after the 1991 elections. She did too know of it because he had told her. Ever wonder why Sonia’s closest advisers are those whom Rajiv literally hated? Ambika Soni is one such name. Ever wonder why she asked the President of India to set aside, on a mercy petition, the Supreme Court judgment directing that Rajiv Gandhi’s LTTE killers be hanged to death, when she was not similarly moved for Satwant Singh who killed Indira Gandhi or recently for Dhanajoy Chattopadhyaya? The explanation for this special consideration for the LTTE lies in what Rajiv had told her in 1990.

Sonia’s greed for power: How did she become party president

Sonia said that she was not interested in politics, she would not enter politics. She said she would not become a Congress member. She will only help the party as a person belonging to the Congress family. She said I am just a four penny member; I will not occupy any position

.And then she goes and physically throws out poor Sitaram Kesari (then president of Congress party) from the office. Physically, poor fellow. He has gone to the toilet. His chair was empty, and you know what happened? These congress goons, they went and locked up the toilet and made Sonia occupy that place. And the elderly man cried. This is how she became the Congress President. In the same way as the western armies in the past, would invade other civilizations. Seize power, she seized power in a ‘coup d’toilet’

.

This is how every word that she has spoken so far had nothing to do with what she did. Her conduct was the very reverse of her professions.

First confrontation with Indian law

(Dr. Subramaniam Swamy)

After Sonia married Rajiv, she went about minting money with scant regard for Indian laws and treasures. Within a few years the Mainos went from utter poverty to billionaires. There was no area that was left out for the rip-off. On November 19, 1974, as fresh entrant to Parliament, I asked the then Prime Minister Ms. Indira Gandhi on the floor of the House if her daughter-in-law, Sonia Gandhi was acting as an insurance agent of a public sector insurance company [Oriental Fire & Insurance], giving the Prime Minister’s official residence as her business address, and using undue influence to insure all the officers of the PMO while remaining an Italian citizen [thus violating FERA]? There was uproar in Parliament, but Mrs. Indira Gandhi had no alternative but to cut her losses. She made a rare admission that it was so, and that it was by mistake, but that Sonia had resigned from her insurance agent status [after my question]. But Sonia was incorrigible. Her contempt for Indian law continued to manifest.

The truth about Quottrochi

(By Arun Shourie)

Responding to a question regarding her family friend Ottavio Quattrocchi, at her singular press conference Mrs. Sonia Gandhi said, ”The CBI has said he is a suspect. But we have never seen the papers naming him in the deal. They should show the papers establishing that he is guilty.”

The fact that he received money from Bofors, as well as particulars of his accounts into which the money was paid, transferred and re-transferred are available in the public domain, in judgments which the Courts have already delivered on appeals by her family friend..

The relevant judgments are as follows:

1. Judgment of the Chamber of Accusation, Switzerland, dated 6 September, 1996, in regard to Colbar Investments Ltd, Inc, and Ottavio Quattrocchi v. The decision taken by the Examining Magistrate on 12 July, 1995. THIS JUDGMENT WAS FURNISHED TO THE DELHI HIGH COURT INADVERTANTLY, PERHAPS! BY THE COUNSEL OF OTTAVIO QUATTROCCHI HIMSELF.

2. Judgment of the Division Bench of the Delhi High Court dated 5 August, 1998, in Ottavio Quattrocchi v. Central Bureau of Investigation.

3. Judgment of the Division Bench of the Supreme Court of India dated 23, February, 1999, in Ottavio Quattrocchi v. CBI.

4. Judgment of the Division Bench of the Supreme Court of India dated 26, March, 1999, in Ottavio Quattrocchi v. CBI.

These judgments together establish the following facts about the money received by Ottavio Quattrocchi from Bofors.

In his sworn affidavit, Myles Tweedale Stott revealed that he was contacted by Ottavio Quattrocchi. In accordance with their discussions, M/s AB Bofors entered into an agreement with AE Services on 15 November, 1985, and agreed to pay the latter THREE PER CENT OF THE TOTAL AMOUNT OF THE CONTRACT if the contract was awarded to Bofors on or before 31 March, 1986.

2. From 7 June, 1984 to early February, 1986, the Negotiating Committee met seventeen times. The Army consistently ranked the SOFMA gun as its number one preference. On 17 February, 1986, it switched its preference to Bofors. After a note from a Joint Secretary, mini signatures of ELEVEN OFFICERS AND MINISTERS headed by those of Rajiv Gandhi, the then Defense Minister and Prime Minister-were obtained IN LESS THAN 48 HOURS.

3. Rajiv Gandhi visited Sweden on 14/15 March, 1986, and told the Swedish Prime Minister that the contract would indeed be given to Bofors. The deadline agreed to by Quattrocchi was thus met.

4. On 2 May, 1986, the Government of India released 20 per cent of the contract money-that is, SEK 1,682,132,196.80- as the first advance payment to Bofors.

5. On 20 August, 1986, Myles Tweedale Stott opened an account in the name of AE Services c/o Mayo Associates SA, Geneva. The account was NUMBER 18051-53 in the NORDFINANZ BANK, ZURICH.

6. On 3 September, 1986, Bofors remitted SEK 50,463,966 into this account- then US $ equivalent being $ SEVEN MILLION THREE HUNDRED FORTY THREE THOUSAND NINE HUNDRED AND FORTY ONE, AND 98 CENTS- $ 7,343, 941.98. This amount was credited into the account on 5 September, 1986.

7. THIS AMOUNT PAID BY BOFORS- SEK 50,463,966- WAS EXACTLY THREE PER CENT OF THE ADVANCE PAID BY THE INDIAN GOVERNMENT AS HAD BEEN STIPULATED IN THE AGREEMENT OF 15 NOVEMBER, 1985 BETWEEN BOFORS AND AE SERVICES.

8. On 16 September, 1986- that is, within 11 days of the money being received into the account which had just been opened by AE Services- it was transferred to ACCOUNT NUMBER 254.561.60 W held by COLBAR INVESTMENTS Ltd in the Union Bank of Switzerland, Geneva. The amount was transferred in two installments. $ SEVEN MILLION WERE PUT INTO THIS ACCOUNT ON 16 SEPTEMBER, 1986, AND ANOTHER $ 123,900 WAS PUT INTO IT ON 29 SEPTEMBER, 1986.

9. IN ITS RULING, AT PAGE 6, THE SWISS COURT SPECIFICALLY STATES THAT OTTAVIO QUATTROCCHI IS THE OWNER OF THE COMPANY. COLBAR INVESTMENTS. DOCUMENTS REVEAL THAT ONLY TWO PERSONS COULD OPERATE THE ACCOUNT OF THIS COMPANY OTTAVIO QUATTROCCHI AND HIS WIFE, MARIA. TO CONCEAL MATTERS, QUATTROCCHI GAVE A NON-EXISTENT ADDRESS IN DELHI FOR THIS ACCOUNT.

10. On 6 August, 1987 a new company was floated in Panama, M/s WETELSEN OVERSEAS SA IN ITS RULING, AT PAGE 6, THE SWISS COURT SPECIFICALLY STATES THAT OTTAVIO QUATTROCCHI IS THE OWNER OF THIS COMPANY.

11. An account-NUMBER 488.320.60 X- was opened within the same bank, the Union Bank of Switzerland, Geneva, on the name of M/s WETELSEN OVERSEAS SA, THE NEW COMPANY QUATTROCCHI HAD OPENED. THIS ACCOUNT ALSO COULD BE OPERATED ONLY BY OTTAVIO QUATTROCCHI OR HIS WIFE, MARIA.

12. On 25 July, 1988, ON THE INSTRUCTION OF OTTAVIO QUATTROCCHI $ SEVEN MILLION NINE HUNDRED AND FORTHY THREE THOUSAND [that is, the amount received plus the interest which had accumulated] WAS TRANSFERRED FROM THE ACCOUNT OF HIS COMPANY, COLBAR INVESTMENTS TO THAT OF HIS OTHER COMPANY WETELSEN OVERSEAS SA.

13. IN ITS RULING, AT PAGE 6, THE SWISS COURT STATES SPECIFICALLY THAT, LIKE COLBAR INVESTMENTS, WETELSEN OVERSEAS WAS OWNED BY OTTAVIO QUATTROCCHI.

14. In yet another round of laundering, on 21 May, 1990, another $200,000 were transferred from the account of M/s Wetelsen Overseas SA in the Union Bank of Switzerland into the account of INTER INVESTMENT DEVELOPMENT CORPORATION with ANNSBACHER Ltd, St PETER PORT, GUERNSEY.

15. The Swiss Court noted that Quattrocchi had denied receiving any commission directly or indirectly from Bofors. It noted on the other hand (a) the statement of Myles T Stott that the amount Bofors had paid AE Services was related to the agreement of sale of guns to India; (b) and the trail of subsequent transfers of the money to companies owned by Quattrocchi-from AE Services to Colbar Investments to Wetelsen Overseas. At page 7 of its judgment, the Swiss Court then noted,

”This decision [ of the Examining Magistrate] was in particular imparted to Ottavio Quattrocchi, economical owner of Colbar Investments Ltd and Wetelsen Overseas SA, who in view of the documents transferred appeared to have received commissions through the channel of these companies, who had given no explanations and who had not obeyed the judge’s injunction of June 20th, 1994”.

16. After setting out further facts, after rejecting roundly the assertions of Quattrocchi that he would not get justice in India and therefore the bank documents should not be allowed to be transferred at page 14 of its judgment, the Swiss Court pronounced,

”The Requesting Authority can therefore neglect no track and insofar as the appellants seem to have been used as transfer channels for commissions paid out by Bofors, it is of the first importance that it have at its disposal elements as complete as possible enabling it to reconstruct the network susceptible of having been used and ending, in this case, at a firm in Guernsey..”

Rejecting the contentions of Quattrocchi decisively, at page 15 of its judgment, the Swiss Court further concluded,

”Now, Colbar Investments Ltd Inc and Ottavio Quattrocchi seem to have received an amount issuing from commissions paid by Bofors and one cannot therefore say that their appearance in the case, was the proceed of pure chance, especially that on the own confession of the appellants it appears that Ottavio Quattrocchi had relationships in India at the highest level and that he had very close relationships with this country.”

”In conclusion”, the Swiss Court said after rejecting further contentions, ”the recourse [in our terms, the appeal of Quattrocchi against the decision of the lower court that the relevant bank documents be transferred to India] IS ABSOLUTELY UNFOUNDED.”

17. On 3 July, 1993, Interpol, Switzerland, informed India that appeals filed by Quattrocchi and others had been dismissed by the Swiss Supreme Court.

18. For the next week, though he was in India, no action was taken to restrain Quattrocchi. On the contrary, as had happened in the case of Win Chaddha, Quattrocchi was allowed to escape from India on 29 July, 1993.

19. The investigating agency raided the house and offices of Ottavio Quattrocchi. Diaries, family photographs, telephone records nailed his extreme proximity and of his wife to Rajiv and Sonia Gandhi.

20. The Special Judge examining the case concluded that there was prima facie evidence to the effect that Ottavio Quattrocchi had received SEVEN MILLION ONE HUNDRED AND TWENTY THREE THOUSAND DOLLARS in the Bofors deal. Accordingly, he issued a non-bailable warrant for his arrest.

21. Interpol issued a Red Corner Alert for his arrest on 17 February, 1997.

22. Quattrocchi appealed against this Red Corner Alert on 7 April, 1997.

23. The Interpol Supervisory Board rejected his appeal on 20 September, 1997.

24. Quattrocchi then filed an appeal against the Special Judge’s order in the Delhi High Court. A Division Bench of the High Court roundly rejected the appeal. It held that it found no merit in the appeal. It held that the non-bailable warrant for his arrest was fully justified. The Court said,

”We have in extensor quoted the averments which the respondent [the CBI] made in the application seeking the issuance of the warrants. The same on the face of it do constitute making of sufficient allegation pointing out that the evidence so far collected prima facie reveals that the petitioner was recipient of fraud committed in the Bofors gun deal, which he received for himself and on behalf of certain public servants and, therefore, he was required to be arrested and interrogated for expeditions investigation of the case and to reveal the truth.”

25. Quattrocchi then filed an appeal in the Supreme Court. On his behalf his counsel told that Supreme Court that Quattrocchi would indeed appear before the Special Court, that he would cooperate with the investigating authorities who want to interrogate him, and that for this purpose the would remain in India for two weeks. The Supreme Court recorded these assurances in its order on 22 February, 1999, and directed him to appear before the Special Judge on 15 March, 1999, and remain present in India for two weeks thereafter so as to enable the investigating authorities to interrogate him. The date came and went, Quattrocchi did not appear.

26. The matter was taken again to the Supreme Court. It recorded, ‘we strongly disapprove the manner in which the petitioner [Quattrocchi] has conducted himself in the proceedings before this Court”. That was on 26 March, 1999.

Each of these facts is a matter of public record. Each is available in judgments of the highest courts of India and Switzerland.

And yet Mrs. Sonia Gandhi says,

”We have never seen the papers naming him in the deal. They should show the papers establishing that he is guilty”!

There is a second striking feature. A comparison of dates will show that with each failure of Quattrocchi’s efforts to escape the law, Mrs. Sonia Gandhi’s efforts to bring down governments in India accelerated.

Who is Quottrochi?

(Dina Nath Mishra)

Five years ago, India was at the crossroads. An ordinary, Italy-born woman had all but grabbed the prime ministerial chair, claiming the support of the majority of Lok Sabha members. The 120-year-old Congress willingly surrendered to the Italian bahu (daughter-in-law) of the dynasty. The oldest party in the country could not find a single individual other than her to lead it and the nation of over a billion people.

On her part, the widow of former Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi made bold to strangle inner-party democracy. Five years ago, the nation was saved by the bell. For, finally, the nationalist in Mulayam Singh Yadav surfaced, and he quietly put paid to Sonia’s dreams. There may be a whole lot of reasons why she should not be the Prime Minister of India. But just one is enough: She is not of Indian origin.Today, when the nation is once again witnessing the battle of the ballot, every nationalist of every party should ponder whom is he voting? He may be voting for the CPI (M), which ultimately translates into support for Sonia Gandhi, whether directly or indirectly. They may be voting for Laloo Prasad Yadav’s party, which would ultimately strengthen the hands of Sonia Gandhi. They may be voting for the DMK-Ied front whose prime ministerial candidate is Sonia and Sonia alone. They may be electing PDF candidates in J&K but with the same result. The duty of all true nationalists then is to ensure that power does not slip into the hands of someone of foreign origin.

The ramifications of her entry into Prime Minister’s Office are numerous. One of them is the Quattrocchi angle. Ottavio Quattrocchi, the representative of the powerful Milan-based Italian company Snamprogetti, originally came to India as a chartered accountant based in a Chennai- based Italian MNC. Gradually, he made his way into the corridors of power especially after Rajiv Gandhi burst on the political scene in the wake of Sanjay Gandhi’s death in a mysterious air crash. It is essential to understand the Quattrocchi phenomenon, particularly in relation to Sonia Gandhi.

He worked for a firm which provided services like designing, engineering, management of construction and training of personnel in the sectors such as oil refineries, gas processing, petrochemicals, fertilizers and pipelines. He had no experience of any guns, gun-systems or related equipment. However, he was a close friend of Rajiv Gandhi’s family.

Investigation has shown that the families of Rajiv Gandhi and Ottavio Quattrocchi were on very intimate terms and they used to meet frequently. Quattrocchi and his family had free access to the Prime Minister’s house. As a result, Quattrocchi was able to project himself as a person of great influence.

Even during the 1980s, when Indira Gandhi was Prime Minister, Quattrocchi had direct frisk-free entry to Prime Minister’s residence, courtesy the Italian ‘bahu’ of Indira Gandhi. Senior journalist Mahendra Ved had this to say in The Times of India (Delhi Edition; February 3, 1998): “Throughout the 1980s, Ottavio Quattrocchi, the affable Italian, was the man about town who moved in high circles and wielded influence in the corridors of power. His word, spoken in smooth Italian-accented English, was the law.

“Ministers would rise in their chairs whenever he would walk in unscheduled and see him off, apparently due to his proximity to the then ruling Gandhi family. One minister, Ramachandra Rath, who did not oblige, was dropped in the next round of cabinet reshuffle, recalls a former Member of Parliament. Rath was at the moment talking to veteran Gandhian, BN Pande, and took exception to Quattrocchi simply walking in.

“This was also the era of ‘four powerful women’ in New Delhi. They held kitty parties and went on picnics, recalls a Delhi socialite. They were Sonia Gandhi, Maria Quattrocchi, Nina Singh, wife of Arun Singh and Sterre, the Dutch wife of Satish Sharma.

“If Rath paid a ‘price’, so did two Fertilizer secretaries, senior enough to become Cabinet Secretaries. Mr. KV Ramanathan had sought a ‘correct’ approach in the awarding of the Thal- Vaishet fertilizer project to Messrs Kellogg and CF Braun. Snam Progetti, the Italian public sector multinational that Quattrocchi represented in India, did not have the appropriate technology.”

The decision by the late HN Bahuguna was reversed by Indira Gandhi in 1980. Snam was conversant only with the technology for urea-based fertilizer, while Thal-Vaishet was to run on ammonia. Snam hired the technology from a Dane, Haldor Topsoe, who was essentially an individual consultant. That matter came up in Parliament in a big way.

Even while releasing the 1999 election manifesto of the Congress, Sonia Gandhi dodged the question of Quattrochi connections. But her connection with ‘Q’ is too well known to be forgotten. Here I reproduce the news story written by AB Mahapatra in Free Press Journal dated February 20, 1998.

“Ottavio Quattrocchi, whose extradition is demanded by many political parties in connection with the Bofors case, had access to sensitive files in the Prime Minister’s Office when Rajiv Gandhi was Prime Minister and he was able to appoint ministers and top bureaucrats. Authentic sources told the Free Press Journal that he used to get information about cabinet meetings and its agenda much in advance. When he was visiting offices, ministers and bureaucrats used to get up from the chair to receive him. He was a frequent visitor to the official residence of India’s so-called royal family without security check, a privilege very few enjoyed.”

Though officially Quattrocchi was the representative of the powerful Milan-based Italian company Snamprogetti, he worked as a conduit for some in receiving kickbacks and transferring them to safe havens in many deals for over a decade. “In every deal there was a cut. At least there, he was loyal to the royal family,” remarked a retired bureaucrat.

He used to appoint ministers, bureaucrats, PSU executives and finalized deals which came his way, even if those were beyond his areas of expertise. The word ‘no’ perhaps did not figure in his dictionary. Soft-spoken Quattrocchi, also worked as an extra-constitutional power centre since 1980s.

He got ministers and bureaucrats sacked and snubbed the most influential people of his time who challenged his authority. For Quattrocchi, it was a meteoric rise and an ignominious fall as well, as he has been disowned by the Italian company, Snamprogetti, which he represented in India and elsewhere for more than 16 years. He was known to almost all the top ranking people who mattered and his proximity to Gandhi family was the talk of the town.

While the AB Bofors executive, Martin Ardbo, who negotiated the Rs 1,700 crore Bofors gun deal, mentioned him in his diary as the mysterious ‘Q’, his victims in India call him as a ‘pushing man’.

He was a good PR man for Snam which won as many as 60 projects worth Rs 30,000 crore in its favor during his tenure. Today, there is nobody to save ‘Q’ in Milan, the headquarters of Snam’s holding company, “ENI.

Moreover, ENI’s chief executive committed suicide in 1993 and many of its senior officers are facing police cases on charges of corruption. Snam” ‘a state-owned company of Italy, is not involved in the Bofors deal as such. But Quattrocchi’s activities as a middleman in international deals has raised many an eyebrow as far as the company’s credibility is concerned.

While it is widely believed that Quattrocchi is at present a consultant to Snam in Kuala Lumpur, the company has diplomatically denied it. However, it was believed that he was operating from Snam’s India regional office when the Bofors deal was finalized in 1986.

The company has clarified that it was not aware of Quattrocchi’s other alleged activities in India and maintained that he was a full time representative of the company. Even the company has said that it has no idea of Quattrocchi being wanted by the CBI which has already sought his extradition from Kuala Lumpur to prosecute him in the Bofors case.

This was first noticed in 1980 when Indira Gandhi returned to power. The government had decided to award the contract for ammonia technology for RCF’s Thal plant to CFBraun of the US. But he wanted the World Bank-aided project to be awarded to Haldor Topsoe of Denmark, a sister concern of Snam. Quattrocchi played a crucial role in the appointment of PC Sethi as Petroleum Minister and tilted the deal in favor of Holder Topsoe -against the World Bank’s decision. Later, the World Bank withdrew from the project.

That was his first showdown where he proved he could get what he wanted. That virtually gave a clear message to policy-makers and bureaucrats to follow Q’s line of action.

He also had an encounter with Vasant Sathe, then Fertilizer Minister, over a project in Guna which till the last moment was very much in favour of Kellogg. But ‘Q’ got the decision reversed in favour of Snam. Those who toed his line were rewarded; those who did not were punished. Ti1l 1985, ‘Q’ used to resort to pressure tactic to get his work done but the real showdown took place when Snam did not get the 1,700 km long HBJ pipeline contract which went to Spie Capag of France. That perhaps was his first defeat; He wanted to punish those who stood in his way.

The first to go was former Petroleum Secretary AS Gill who was very much in favor of piecemeal tenders instead of turnkey contracts to make the country self-reliant in terms of technology. That did suit ‘Q’ because India’s self-reliance in this field was bound to harm his interests.

There was a standing order for implementation of Snam technology in every petroleum and fertilizer project which had been issued by the Rajiv Gandhi Government. But Gill had contested that order by showing another official order issued by Indira Gandhi where she reportedly said that there should be technology transfer in case of any foreign participation. But that did not happen in practice.

Interestingly, ‘Q’ used to clarify his position a day after Gill had written to Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi on the official file regarding technical difficulty of a particular project for clearance. “That means files were going to him accordingly:’ said a former official.

Gill, who had a bright career and was all set to become the next Cabinet Secretary on the basis of seniority, told the FPJ that “there is nothing left for comment after 14 years of my retirement.”

Naval Kishore Sharma, Minister of State for Petroleum, was shunted out to the All India Congress Committee as general secretary. VP Singh, who did not change evaluation norms in favor of Snam, and Arun Nehru who allegedly backed the French consortium to win a contract from Snam, had to leave both the government and the party.

HS Cheema, former chairman of Gas Authority of India Limited, was removed in similar fashion. It was Quattrocchi who played a major role in removing him as chairman. “Yes, my career was a bright one all along but there was some unseen hand behind all this,” Cheema said in a telephonic interview from Solan, Himachal Pradesh to the newspaper.

Former Indian Oil Corporation Chairman Venkatsubramanian, who refused to call Quattrocchi for talks, had to go even though the government was at a loss to explain the specific reason for his removal. A senior official whom Quattrocchi once offered money indirectly to get a project done, recalled, “He (‘Q’) said he can arrange Rs. two crore for the one who you like the most.” But the official got angry and asked Quattrocchi to get out of his room and never try to contact again. “That was the last time I met him. I have not received any new year greeting since then,” according to the senior official.


I shall now list out all the major projects backed by Quattrocchi’s company, thanks to his proximity to Sonia and Rajiv Gandhi.

Projects won by Snam/Topse
Projects	Location	Client	Year
Two Ammonia Plants	ThaI Vaishet	RCF	1981
Three Urea Plants	ThaI Vaishet	RCF	1981
Four Urea Plants	Hazira	Kribhco	1981
One Gas Pipeline	Hazira	ONGC	1981
One Ammonia Plant	Una	NFL	1983
Two Urea Plants	Guna	NFL	1983
One Ammonia Plant	Aonla	IFFCO	1984
Two Urea Plants	Aonla	IFFCO	1984
One Ammonia’plant	Jagdishpur	Indo Gulf	1985
Two Urea Plants	Jagdishpur	Indo Gulf	1985
One Offshore Complex ONGC	1986
One Ammonia Plant	Kakinada	NFCL	1987
One Urea Plant	Kakinada	NFCL	1987
One Ammonia Plant	Gadepan	Chambal Fer	1988
Two Urea Plants	Gadepan	Chambal Fer	1988
One Ammonia Plant	Babrala	Tata Chem.	1988
Two Urea Plants	Babrala	Tata Chem	1988
One Gas Pipeline	Network	ONGC	1988
One Ammonia Plant	Shahjahanpur	Bindl Agro	1988
Two Urea Plants	Shahjahanpur	Bindl Agro	1988
One TPA MTBE Plant	Mahul	BPCL	1990
H-P Isobutene Plant	Taloja	Lubrizol	1991
One Ammonia Plant	Guna	NFL	1994
Two Urea Plants	Guna	NFL	1994
One Ammonia Plant	Aonla	IFFCO	1994
Two Urea Plants	Aonla	IFFCO	1994
One Ammonia Plant	Kakinada	NFCL	1994
Two Urea Plants	Kakinada	NFCL	1994
One Ammonia Plant	Phulpur	IFFCO	1994
Two Urea Plants	Phulpur	IFFCO	1994
Let us now move from fertilizers and chemicals to armaments that became the new grazing ground for Ottavio Quattrocchi,

A First Information Report was registered by Central Bureau of Investigation on January 22, 1990, under various sections of the Indian Penal Code and the Prevention of Corruption Act against Martin Ardbo, President of AB Bofors of Sweden, WN Chadha and GP Hinduja of London and others including beneficiaries of M/s AB Services Ltd of UK, alleging that they had entered into a criminal conspiracy during 1982-87 and in pursuance thereof committed offences of cheating, forgery, bribery, etc., to the extent of Swedish Kroners 319.40 million (approximately Rs 64 crore) in the matter of contract regarding supply of 410 FH- 77 guns, etc., at a total cost of SEK 8410.66 million (approximately Rs 1437.72 crore).

Investigation of the case included several countries including Switzerland. During Narasimha Rao’s prime ministership, these investigations were placed on the bargaining counter. Rao bought peace with Sonia to continue in power. In an atmosphere of lull, one of the chief offenders slipped to Malaysia and has not returned till date.

The governments of HD Deve Gowda and IK Gujral used the same Bofors case for counter-bargaining. First, Deve Gowda was ousted from power by the then president of the Congress, the late Sitaram Kesri to install IK Gujral as Prime Minister.

But CBI investigators moved fast and secured some important documents from the Swiss Government. For a decade the most important missing link has been Ottavio Quattrotchi. Ottavio Quattrocchi remained in India from February 28, 1964, to July 29, 1993, except for a brief interval between March 4, 1966, and June 12, 1968. Ottavio Quattrocchi, thereafter suddenly left India on July 29/30, 1993, in order to escape the process of law and has not returned to India since then.

Ottavio Quattrocchi was the beneficiary of the amount of commission for himself or others received by M/s AB Services from M/s AB Bofors, as practically the entire amount, i.e. PS$ 7,123,900 (approximately 97 per cent of the total) was transferred from the account of M/s AB Services to the account of M/s Colbar Investment Limited Inc. Further, he has been transferring the funds received from M/s AB Bofors frequently from one account to another and from one jurisdiction to another to avoid detection and evade the due process of law.

During the proceedings before the Chamber D: Acquisition, Geneva in relation to the appeal filed by him against the execution of Letters Rogatory issued by the Court of Special Judge, Delhi (India), at the request of Central Bureau of Investigation, Ottavio Quattrocchi reportedly had even admitted to his relationship at the highest level in India.

This is to be seen in the light of the fact that Bofors had paid SEK 50,463,966.00 in the name of commission to M/s AE Services on September 3, 1986, and virtually all this amount was transferred by AE Services to Quattrocchi’s Colbar Investment Ltd; Inc. in Union Bank of Switzerland, Geneva on September 16 and 29, 1986.

The proximity of Ottavio Quattrocchi with the then Prime Minister of India, the contractual promise of AE Services to M/s AB Bofors to swing the deal) in their favour in a short span of time, the transfer of virtually all the commission amount (received by AE Services) to Quattrocchi’s Colbar Investments Ltd.

Soon after the receipt, further transfer of funds from one account to another and from one jurisdiction to another soon after the disclosure of offences, his giving a non-existing address in the relevant bank, his contesting the execution of Letters Rogatory in Switzerland, his sudden disappearance from India after disclosure of his name by an appellant, all are the factors which prima facie show the involvement of Quattrocchi in the offence of criminal conspiracy for cheating and criminal misconduct by public servants.

On receipt of crucial documents from Switzerland in January 1997, a charge sheet was filed in the Court of Special Judge, Delhi on October 22, 1999, against SK Bhatnagar, WN Chadha, Ottavio Quattrocchi, Martin Ardbo and M/s AB Bofors for trial for offences, under sections 120-H Indian Penal Code r/w section 420 Indian Penal Code and section 5(2) read with 5(1) (d) of the Prevention of Corruption Act, 1947 and substantive offences thereof.

Further investigation under Section 173 (8) Criminal Procedure Code, 1973 continued. At the time of filing of charge sheet, accused Ottavi of Quattrocchi was based in Malaysia and as such, proceedings for his extradition were initiated there. After the lower court did not accede to the request of his extradition on certain preliminary technical grounds, the matter was taken up in higher courts and at present, it is pending before the Court of Appeals in Kuala Lumpur.

CBI is in touch with the authorities in Italy and efforts for ascertaining the present whereabouts of Quattrocchi through Interpol and diplomatic channels are continuing.

The CBI was informed by Interpol, London, on June 25, 2003, that Quattrocchi, against whom charge sheet was also filed along with others in CBI case No RC 1(A)/90- ACU-IV/SIG (Bofors case) has an amount of three million pounds (approximately ) in a UK bank account and the same was likely to be moved out very shortly. The CBI requested IP, London, to freeze the said account pending a formal Letters Rogatory. A Letters Rogatory dated July 21, 2003, was issued by the Court of Special Judge, New Delhi. The Letters Rogatory was further supplemented on certain points on July 24, 2003, by the Court.

An amount of US$ 1 million and Euro 3 million held in two bank accounts i.e. Account No. 5A51516L & 5A51516M of accused Ottavio Quattrocchi held with BSI AG, 39 King Street, London EC2V 8QD were frozen by the authorities in the UK on the strength of a restraint order issued by the London High Court, Queen’s Bench Division on July 25, 2003 pursuant to Letters Rogatory issued by the Court of the Special Judge, New Delhi.

The aforesaid restraint order was challenged by Ottavio Quattrocchi and the London High Court has dismissed his application for discharge of restraint order with cost of UK £ 30,000.00 vide its judgment delivered on November 24, 2003.

Subsequently, an appeal was filed by Ottavio Quattrocchi in the Supreme Court of Judicature, London, against the judgment of London High Court. The Supreme Court of Judicature, London, has dismissed the said application on January 20, 2004, again with cost of UK £ 38,000.00.

The authorities in the United Kingdom have also been requested by the CBI to conduct investigation into the source of aforesaid restrained funds. While the funds held in the aforesaid accounts have been restrained, the request for execution of Letters Rogatory is still pending.

A request had been conveyed to the concerned authorities in UK through Interpol Division of CBI on Decmber 3, 2003, and reminder dated January 30, 2004, for execution of the aforesaid Letters Rogatory on priority and intimating the present status in the matter. But so far, no response has been received from the UK authorities in the above matter.

Where did all this money come from? Why did Bofors pay such huge sums to Quattrocchi when India purchased field guns for its army? Since Sonia Gandhi has been the dearest friend of the Quattrocchi’s for over three decades and since she provided them unprecedented access to the prime minister’s office and residence for long years, she owes the country an explanation.

Maruti Scandal and FERA violations

The second and equally disturbing event is the impunity with which Sonia Gandhi violated the Foreign Exchange Regulation Act 30 years ago. This happened with the launch of a company called Maruti Technical Services Private Limited (MS’FPL) on November 16, 1970. This company was set up by her along with her brother-in-law Sanjay Gandhi to provide technical know-how for the design, manufacture and assembly of a ‘wholly indigenous motor car’.

It is in the context of this company, of which she was half-owner and managing director while being an Italian national that the question of FERA violation arises.

The company’s story provides valuable insights into the mind of Sonia Gandhi, who is often credited with much innocence and gullibility by those around her. The birth of MTSPL, preceded that of another company, Maruti Limited, which was to avail of the former’s ‘know-how’ to produce the cars.

The Articles of Association of MTSPL named Sanjay and Sonia Gandhi as the first and permanent directors of the company, who between them held 20 shares of Rs 10 each. In other words, its paid-up capital was Rs 200 at the time of its launch. On November 21, 1970, just days after its incorporation, MTSPL entered into an agreement with Sanjay Gandhi, who owned 50 per cent of it.

Under this agreement, Sanjay agreed to render ‘technical know-how’ to the company for a consideration of Rs 3 lakh. In June 1971, Maruti Limited was incorporated under the Companies Act and Sanjay Gandhi became its Managing Director. On December 15, 1971, MTSPL allotted 1500 equity shares of Rs 10 each to Sanjay Gandhi. On June 2, 1972, MTSPL entered into an agreement with Maruti Ltd, according to which MTSPL was to be paid Rs 5 Lakh in lump sum by the latter for providing the technical know-how.

This document describes MTSPL, of which Sanjay and Sonia Gandhi were the only directors, as a technical company ‘which has the capability of imparting technical know-how for the design, manufacture and assembly in India of a wholly indigenous motor car’. It was also entitled to an annual technical fee of two per cent of the net sales of motor cars.

Six weeks after this agreement, Maruti Ltd paid the promised Rs 5 lakh to MTSPL. Later, MTSPL kept its word and paid Sanjay Gandhi, its half owner, Rs 3 lakh in order to purchase ‘technical know-how’ from him!

The next move came about a year later. MTSPL appointed the owner of its other half, Sonia Gandhi as its managing director. This happened at an ‘extraordinary general meeting of share holders’ held on January 25, 1973.

Suffice it to say that Sanjay and Sonia Gandhi, the two directors, were also the only share-holders of the company at that time. Soon thereafter, MTSPL signed an agreement with Sonia Gandhi as per which she was to remain the managing director of the company for five years. She was to get a salary of Rs 2000 per month and one per cent commission on the net profits of the company, subject to a limit of 50 per cent of her annual salary plus perquisites.

Sometime later, the company allotted 2000 shares to Sonia Gandhi. For some reason, this was later sub-divided into two share certificates of 1900 and 1000 shares respectively and 1900 shares were allotted to her on February 4, 1974. On the same day, 4000 shares each were allotted to Priyanka and Rahul, the two minor children of Sonia and Rajiv Gandhi.

Even more fascinating was the decision of the Nehru-Gandhi family to launch yet another company, to make among other things, road rollers, and to appoint Sonia Gandhi as managing director of this firm as well. This company, called Maruti Heavy Vehicles Private Limited, had 13 shareholders but the Nehru-Gandhis had the controlling shares.

This was incorporated on February 22, 1974, and Sonia Gandhi acquired 5000 shares in it. She entered into an agreement with this company on September 28, 1974, in regard to her appointment as its MD. But this agreement was not implemented and she did not draw any salary.

In 1975, this road roller company too sought out Maruti Technical Services Company, in search of know-how to make road rollers. An agreement was signed on April 1, 1975, between the two companies, according to which the road roller company was to pay the know-how company two per cent of net sales of road rollers and spare parts.

Did Sonia Gandhi, who was then a citizen of Italy, violate any Indian laws by becoming the managing director of an Indian company and by acquiring shares in Indian companies?

Was MTSPL, which was floated by Sanjay and Sonia, competent to provide technical know-how to make ‘a wholly indigenous motor car’ and road rollers? Was Sonia Gandhi technically qualified and competent to be the managing director of such companies?

A Commission of Inquiry headed by Justice AC Gupta, which probed the Maruti Scandal and submitted its report in 1978, provides the answers to all these questions. The commission’s report said SM Rege, who was Secretary of Maruti Ltd, told the commission it was known to all concerned that Sonia Gandhi was a foreign national and not a citizen of India.

S Kumar, Registrar of Companies, Delhi and Haryana, said the allotment of shares of MTSPL and MHVPL to Sonia Gandhi in 1974 was in contravention of the Foreign Exchange Regulation Act, 1973 and therefore `ab initio void’. After listening to the testimony of several such witnesses, the commission concluded:

“It was a fact known to all concerned that Ms Sonia Gandhi was a foreign national. In view of the provisions of the Foreign Exchange Regulation Act, 1973, which came into force on January 1, 1974, she could neither hold shares of any Indian company nor hold any office of profit in such company from the date the Act came into force without the prior approval of the Reserve Bank of India,”

The commission further noted, “She tendered her resignation on January 21, 1975. It is surprising that Ms Sonia Gandhi who did not have any technical qualification should be appointed managing director of a technical company. Quite a large sum of money was paid to her on account of her salary and perquisites during the period she remained the managing director of the company.”

The Gupta Commission also recorded the fact that A Banerjee, Income- Tax Officer, disallowed part of the remuneration to Sonia Gandhi as excessive “because she had no qualifications to be able to render any technical service to the company”.

Among other issues, the commission went into the question of the competence of MTSPL to provide know-how to make cars and road rollers. WHF Muller, a German technician on the staff of MTSPL, told the commission that all that Maruti Ltd produced were 10 to 12 prototypes which were ‘hand-made’ and ‘fabricated/purchased in parts’ and not of the same design. They were different from one another.

Yet another witness said MTSPL had no qualified graduate engineer for design on its rolls. There was no fixed and finalized design for the vehicles and no research and development facility. Yet, dealers were recruited and asked to set up show rooms “to create an impression that the appearance of the Maruti car in the market was imminent”.

Two such dealers, who were given cars to exhibit in their show rooms, narrated their experience to the commission. “One had to push the car to his show room, and the other who returned the car to the Maruti garage for repairs following a brake failure while he was driving, did not get back either the car or the money (Rs 22,000 // $1 = Rs.40) he had paid for it.”

The commission also spoke about the rough and ready methods used by Maruti Ltd against the dealers who wanted to back out. “One of the dealers, Mr. SC Agarwal, who terminated his agency was threatened by Sanjay Gandhi that he would be sent to jail. Mr. Agarwal had to apologize by touching Sanjay’s feet. Mr. Om Prakash Gupta of Hapur who had asked for payment of interest due to him on his security deposit was arrested under the Maintenance of Internal Security Act.”

Witnesses also told the commission that MTSPL did not have any technically qualified person or specialist on road rollers. The commission, therefore, concluded: “Maruti Technical Services was not competent to render technical know-how in respect of Maruti cars. There is no evidence that it had the know-how in respect of road rollers.”

The Maruti cars that are now on Indian roads came to be produced after the Central Government took over the company and brought genuine “know-how” from Japan and dispensed’ with the bogus “Italian” know-how that the company was saddled with in its formative years.

In any case, the bottom line is that the contents of the Gupta Commission Report and the Voters’ List Episode provide sufficient evidence of Sonia Gandhi’s disdain for Indian laws. Regrettably, it would appear the Nehru-Gandhi family was party to these fraudulent declarations.

Although an Italian citizen, she was appointed Managing Director of Maruti Technical Services Private Limited on January 25, 1973. The Foreign Exchange Regulation Act (FERA), which was debated and passed by Parliament that year, came into force on January 1, 1974.

Among other things, it prohibited foreigners from owning shares or accepting appointment in Indian companies without the permission of the Reserve Bank of India. Yet, Sonia continued as Managing Director and resigned only on January 21, 1975. She had thus violated FERA for over a year. Section 56 of the Act, which listed the punishment for contravention of FERA, says that violations of this nature can attract imprisonment for periods ranging from six months to seven years.

Smuggling of Indian artifacts

(Dr. Subramaniam Swamy)

Those who have no love for India will not hesitate to plunder her treasures. Mohammed Ghori, Nadir Shah, and the British scum in the East India Company made no secret of it. But Sonia Gandhi has been more discreet, but as greedy, in her looting of Indian treasures. When Indira Gandhi and Rajiv Gandhi were Prime Ministers, not a day passed when the PM’s security did not go to the New Delhi, or Chennai international airport to send crates and crates unchecked by customs to Rome. Air India and Alitalia were the carriers. Mr. Arjun Singh first as CM, later as Union Minister in charge of Culture was her hatchet man. Indian temple sculpture of gods and goddesses, antiques, pichwai paintings, shatoosh shawls, coins, and you name it, were transported to Italy to be first displayed in two shops owned by her sister [i.e., Anuskha alias Alessandra]. These shops located in blue-collar areas of Rivolta [shop name: Etnica] and Orbassano [shop name: Ganpati] did little business because which blue collar Italian wants Indian antiques? The shops were to make false bills, and thereafter these treasures were taken to London for auction by Sotheby’s and Christies. Some of this ill-gotten money from auction went into Rahul Gandhi’s National way into the Gandhi family account in the Bank of America in Cayman Islands.

Rahul’s expenses and tuition fees for the one-year he was at Harvard, was paid from the Cayman Island account. What kind of people are these Gandhi-Mainos that bite the very hand of Bharat Mata that fed them and gave them a good life? How can the nation trust such greedy thieves?

Terrorist connections

(By Dr. Subramaniam Swamy)

Sonia has had long connection with the Habash group of Palestinian, and has funded Palestinian families that lost their kith and kin in a suicide bombing or hijacking episode. This, Rajiv Gandhi himself told me and was confirmed to me [the funding] by Yassir Arafat when I met him in Tunis on October 17, 1990 at the request of Rajiv Gandhi. Rajiv Gandhi and I were good friends from 1978, but became very close buddies after V.P. Singh had betrayed him in 1987. We met practically every day, mostly in the early hours from 1AM to 4AM. It was at my suggestion that he made Chandrashekhar the PM. And contrary to public impression, he was not mainly responsible for the fall of Chandrashekar government in which I was a Minister.

Besides the Palestinian extremists, the Maino family have had extensive business dealings with Saddam Hussein, and surprisingly with the LTTE [”the Tamil Tigers”] since 1984. Sonia’s mother Paola Predebon Maino, and businessman Ottavio Quattrocchi were the main contacts with the Tigers. The mother used the LTTE for money laundering and Quattrocchi for selling weapons to earn commissions.

Sonia’s conduit to the LTTE has been and is through Arjun Singh who uses Bangalore as the nodal point for contact. There is a string of circumstantial evidence pointing to the prima facie possibility that the Maino family may have contracted the LTTE to kill Rajiv Gandhi. The family may have assured the LTTE that nothing would happen to them because they would ensure it is blamed on the Sikhs or the evidence so much fudged that no court would convict them. But D.R. Karthikeyan of the CBI who led the SIT investigation got the support of Narasimha Rao and cracked the case, and got the LTTE convicted in the trial court, and which conviction was upheld in the Supreme Court.

Although on the involvement of Congress Party in the assassination, DRK soft peddled on a number of leads perhaps because he did not want political controversy to put roadblocks on his investigation as a whole. The Justice J. S. Verma Commission, which was set up as the last official act of the Chandrashekhar government before demitting office on June 21, 1991, did find that the Congress leaders had disrupted the security arrangements for the Sriperumbudur meeting. The Commission wanted further probe into it but the Rao government rejected that demand. In the meantime under Sonia’s pressure, the Jain Commission was set up by the Rao government, which tried to muddy the waters and thus exonerate the LTTE. But the trial court judgment convicting the LTTE came earlier, and that sinister effort too failed.

The Maruti scam (by Arun Shourie)

Maruti was one of the most odious scandals connected with Mrs Indira Gandhi and her family. The Commission of Inquiry headed by Justice A C Gupta recorded that, though she was at the time a foreigner, Sonia Gandhi secured shares in two of their family concerns: Maruti Technical Services Pvt. Ltd. (in 1970 and again in 1974), and Maruti Heavy Vehicles (in 1974). The acquisition of these shares was in contravention of the very Act that Mrs Gandhi used to such diabolic effect in persecuting her political opponents, the Foreign Exchange Regulation Act, 1973. Just another technicality!

But the Mother of Technicalities, so to say, is to be found in the way Sonia Gandhi, without having any known sources of income, has become the controller of one of the largest empires of property and patronage in Delhi. The Jawaharlal Nehru Memorial Library and Museum is one of the principal institutions for research on contemporary Indian history. It is situated in and controls real estate which, because of its historical importance, cannot even be valued. The institution runs entirely on grants from the Government of India. Sonia Gandhi has absolutely no qualification that could by any stretch of imagination entitle her to head the institution: has she secured even an elementary university degree, to say nothing of having done anything that would even suggest some specialization in subjects which the institution has been set up to study. But by mysterious technicalities she is today the head of this institution. So much so that she even decides which scholar may have access to papers — even official papers — of Pandit Nehru and others of that family, including, if I may stretch the term, Lady Mountbatten.

Donation of public money to Sonia controlled foundations to promote her interests

Real estate, only slightly less valuable, has been acquired on Raisina Road. The land was meant to house offices of the Congress. A large, ultra-modern building was built — the finance being provided by another bunch of technical devices which remain a mystery. The building had but to get completed, and Sonia appropriated it for the other Foundation she completely controls — the Rajiv Gandhi Foundation. The Congress(I) did not just oblige by keeping silent about the takeover of its building, in the very first budget its Government presented upon returning to power, it provided Rs 100 crores to this Foundation. The furore that give-away caused was so great that the largesse had to be canceled. No problem. Business house after business house, even public sector enterprises incurring huge losses, coughed up crores. The Foundation has performed two principal functions. The projection of Sonia Gandhi and enticing an array of leaders, intellectuals, journalists etc. into nets of patronage and pelf.

But the audacity with which the land and building were usurped and funds raised for this Foundation falls into the second order of smalls when they are set alongside what has been done in regard to the Indira Gandhi National Centre for Arts.

This Centre was set up as a trust in 1987 by a resolution of the Cabinet. The Government of India gave Rs. 50 crores out of the Consolidated Fund of India as a corpus fund to this Centre. It transferred 23 acres of land along what is surely one of the costliest sites in the world — Central Vista, the stretch that runs between Rashtrapati Bhavan and India Gate — to this Trust. Furthermore, it granted another Rs. 84 crores for the Trust to construct its building.

The land was government land. The funds were government funds. Accordingly, care was taken to ensure that the Trust would remain under the overall control of the Government of India. Therefore, the Deed of the Trust provided, inter alia, every ten years two-thirds of the trustees would retire. One half of the vacancies caused would be filled by the Government. One half would be filled by nominations made by the retiring trustees.

The Member Secretary of the Trust would be nominated by the Government on such terms and conditions as the Government may decide. The President of India would appoint a committee from time to time to review the working of the Trust, and the recommendations of the committee would be binding on the Trust.

No changes would be made in the deed of the Trust except by prior written sanction of the Government, and even then the changes may be adopted only by three-quarters of the Trustees agreeing to them at a meeting specially convened for the purpose. Now, just see what technical wonders were performed one fine afternoon.

A meeting like any other meeting of the trustees was convened on18 May, 1995. The minutes of this meeting which I have before me list all the subjects which were discussed — the minutes were circulated officially by Dr Kapila Vatsyayan in her capacity as the Director of the Centre with the observation, “The Minutes of this meeting have been approved by Smt Sonia Gandhi, President of the IGNCA Trust.”

What did the assembled personages discuss and approve? Even if the topics seem mundane, do read them carefully — for they contain a vital clue, the Sherlock Holmes clue so to say, about what did not happen.

The minutes report that the following subjects were discussed:

1: Indira Gandhi Memorial Fellowship Scheme and the Research Grant Scheme.

2: Commemoration volume in the memory of Stella Kramrisch.

3: Sale of publications of the IGNCA.

4: Manuscripts on music and dance belonging to the former ruling house of Raigarh in M P

5: Report on the 10th and 11th meetings of the Executive Committee.

6: Approval and adoption of the Annual Report and Annual Accounts, 1993-94.

7: Bilateral and multilateral programs of IGNCA, and aid from U N agencies, Ford Foundation, Japan Foundation, etc.

8: Brief report on implementation of programs from April 1994 to March 1995.

9: Brief of initiatives taken by IGNCA to strengthen dialogue between Indian and Vietnam, Thailand, Indonesia, China.

10: Documentation of cultural heritage of Indo-Christian, Indo-Islamic and Indo-Zoroastrian communities.

11: Gita Govinda project.

12: IGNCA newsletter.

13: Annual Action Plan, 1995-96.

14: Calendar of events. 15: Publications of IGNCA.

15: Matters relating to building project.

16: Allocations/release of funds for the IGNCA building project.

There is not one word in the minutes that the deed of the Trust was even mentioned.

This meeting took place on 18 May, 1995. On 30 May, 1995 Sonia Gandhi performed one of technical miracles. She wrote a letter to the Minister of Human Resources informing him of what she said were alterations in the Trust Deed which the trustees had unanimously approved. Pronto, the Minister wrote back, on 2 June, 1995: “I have great pleasure in communicating to you the Government of India’s approval to the alterations.”

The Minister? The ever-helpful, Madhav Rao Scindia. And wonder of wonders, in his other capacity he had attended the meeting on 18 May as a trustee of the IGNCA, the meeting which had not, according to the minutes approved by Sonia Gandhi, even discussed, far less “unanimously approved” changes in the Trust Deed. And what were the changes that Sonia Gandhi managed to get through by this collusive exchange of two letters?

She became President for life. The other trustees — two-thirds of whom were to retire every ten years — became trustees for life. The power of the Government to fill half the vacancies was snuffed out. The power of the Government to appoint the Member Secretary of the Trust was snuffed out; henceforth the Trust would appoint its own Member Secretary.

The power of the President of India to appoint a committee to periodically review the functioning of the Trust was snuffed out; neither he nor Government would have any power to inquire into the working of the Trust.

A Government Trust, a Trust which had received over Rs. 134 crores of the tax-payers’ money, a Trust which had received twenty three acres of invaluable land was, by a simple collusive exchange of a letter each between Sonia Gandhi and one of her gilded attendants became property within her total control.

The usurpation was an absolute fraud. The Trust Deed itself provided that no amendment to it could come into force — on any reasonable reading could not even be initiated and adopted — without prior written permission of the Government. Far from any permission being taken, even information to the effect that changes were being contemplated was not sent to Government. An ex post “approval” was obtained from an obliging trustee. That “approval” was in itself wholly without warrant. Such sanctions are governed by Rule 4 of the Government of India (Transaction of Business) Rules, 1961. This Rule prescribes that when a subject concerns more than one department, “no order be issued until all such departments have concurred, or failing such concurrence, a decision thereon has been taken by or under the authority of the Cabinet.” Other departments were manifestly concerned; concurrence from them was not even sought. The Cabinet was never apprised.

The rule proceeds to provide, “Unless the case is fully covered by powers to sanction expenditure or to appropriate or re-appropriate funds, conferred by any general or special orders made by the Ministry of Finance, no department shall, without the previous concurrence of the Ministry of Finance, issue any orders which may… (b) Involve any grant of land or assignment of revenue or concession, grant… (d) Otherwise have a financial bearing whether involving expenditure or not…”

And yet, just as concurrence of other departments had been dispensed with, no approval was taken from the Finance Ministry.

The Indian Express and other papers published details about the fraud by which what was a Government Trust had been converted into a private fief. Two members of Parliament — Justice Ghuman Mal Lodha and Mr. E. Balanandan — began seeking details, and raising objections.

For a full two and a half years, governments — of the Congress (I), and the two that were kept alive by the Congress (I), those of Mr. Deve Gowda and of Mr. I. K. Gujral — made sure that full facts would not be disclosed to the MPs, and that the concerned file would keep shuttling between the Ministry of Human Resource Development and the Ministry of Law.

As a result, Sonia Gandhi continues to have complete control over Governmental assets of incalculable value — through technicalities collusively arranged.

Here is an overview of Sonia’s Empire

Name of the trust	Year founded	Budget	Function
1	Rajiv Gandhi Trust	1991	Rs. 24 Crore	The Trust Helps the women and the children. Also active in the field of literacy, health, aviation and science.
2	Rajiv Gandhi Institute of Contemporary Studies	1992	Rs. 3 crore	Study of the public policy from Rajiv Gandhi’s viewpoint
3	Jawahar Bhawan Trust	1989	Unknown	Registered for maintaining Jawahar Bhawan
4	Indira Gandhi Memorial Trust	1985	Rs. 3 crore	Organizes lecture on the occasion of the distribution of Indira Gandhi Peace Prize given once in every two years
5	Jawaharlal Nehru Memorial Museum and Library	1985	Unknown	This a Government committee which besides maintaining Nehru memorials organizes seminars and exhibitions
6	Jawaharlal Nehru Memorial Fund	1965	Rs. 7 crore	It maintains Anand Bhawan and Swaraj Bhavan in additions to providing Nehru fellowship
7	Veer Bhoomi and Sriperumbdur Memorial committee	1991	by the Ministry of the Rural Development	This committee which is solely handled by Sonia, manages the two memorial places associated with Rajiv Gandhi
RGF list of donors

One another dimension of Sonia Gandhi’s greed for real estate and money [power has been amply exhibited in the way she acquired six trusts bearing the name of Jawahar Lal Nehru, Indira Gandhi and Rajiv Gandhi. It is a well-known fact that Jawahar Bhawan was built to house the Congress party headquarters, but the building worth hundred crores was manipulated to be the property of Rajiv Gandhi Trust of which she is a chairperson trustee for the life. It may be recalled that scores of public and private sector, undertakings were advised to pay handsome donations to RG foundation. The sample of the donors’ list along with the money is given below: (As per the list of donors published in daily Jansatta on December 14, 1992)

Name	Amount
J.N.M fund	1,00000.00
Hindustan Times Ltd.	20,00000.00
Satlaj Cotton Mills Ltd.	6,00000.00
M/s J&K Industries Ltd	5,00000.00
M/s Straw Products Ltd.	5,00000.00
Smt. Sonia Gandhi	1,00000.00
Shri G D Parthasarathi	5,00000.00
Shri Bharat H. Barai	1,00000.00
Dunlop India	20,00000.00
Mathair & Plant India Ltd.	5,00000.00
Orissa Cement Ltd.	2,00000.00
Hindustan Door Oliver Ltd.	5,00000.00
Shri M. R. Chabariya Charity Trust	1,00000.00
ITC Ltd.	50,00000.00
ANZ Grindlays Bank	6,00000.00
M/s Indian Petro Chemicals Cor. Ltd.	5,00000.00
Ravi’s Sant Pvt. Ltd.	1,51,000.00
Click Nicson Ltd.	7,50000.00
Niryat Pvt. Ltd.	10,00000.00
Tamil Nadu Congress Committee (I)	2,00000.00
Snow Chem India Ltd.	7,50000.00
Bajaj Auto Ltd.	25,00000.00
M. N. Dastoor & Company	5,00000.00
M/s JCT Ltd.	12,50000.00
M/S Fera Alloys Corpo Ltd	2,50000.00
M/S APJ Ltd	2,50000.00
M/s Simplo (E) Tea Company Ltd	2,50000.00
M/s Surendra Overseas Ltd.	2,50000.00
M/s Assam Frontier Tea Ltd.	2,50000.00
M/s Empire Plantation (E) Ltd.	2,50000.00
M/s Usha Rectifire Corp (E) Ltd.	10,00000.00
M/s Prajakta Finance and Trading Pvt. Ltd.	7,50000.00
M/s Kausar Engineers Pvt. Ltd.	7,50000.00
M/s S G Chemical and Dyes Trading Ltd	10,00000.00
Mahalakshmi Charitable Society	12,50000.00
M/s Godfray Philips (E) Ltd	12,50000.00
Shri SS Surjewala	1,11000.00
M/s Batliboi & Company Ltd.	1,00000.00
M/s Carner Sone Brands Ltd.	1,50000.00
Shri Natthu Bhai Patel	1,00000.00
M/s Associated Beverage & Distilleries	1,00000.00
U N Mehta Charitable Trust	1,50000.00
All India Congress Committee	50,00000.00
M/s Indian Polaseze Comp Ltd.	5,00000.00
M/s Deepak Fertilizers and Petro	3,00000.00
M/s Indian Acritize Ltd.	1,00000.00
Central Bank of India	2,00000.00
M M Joshi Trust	5,00000.00
C D Vajpayee Trust	5,00000.00
K N Singh Trust	5,00000.00
R Gupta Trust	5,00000.00
Shri B. N. srivastava	5,00000.00
Treasurer, AICC	50,00000.00
Sethi Trust	15,00000.00
Indo-soviet Pharmacy	1,00000.00
M/s Jury Agro Chemicals Ltd.	25,00000.00
M/s Vinayaka Enterprises	2,000000.00
M/s Vinayaka Enterprises (Rawgandha Mint)	1,00000.00
M/s Adarsh Enterprises	2,00000.00
M/s Mejestic Acriviter	2,00000.00
Ravi Kumar Traders	2,00000.00
Shri Ram Krishna Lodge	2,00000.00
Rangnath Enterprises	2,00000.00
M/s Shri Ram liquor	2,00000.00
Mahamahim Srhi Li pand	5,15771.00
Mahanager Telephone Nigam Ltd.	10,00000.00
Treasurer, AICC(I)	50,00000.00
M/s Premium Exports Ltd.	2,50000.00
Responsible Builders Pvt. Ltd.	10,00000.00
Jyotsna Holding Pvt. Ltd.,	15,00000.00
Warden Armenion Church	10,00000.00
Rohan Motors Pvt. Ltd.,	7,50000.00
Meravnazi Security	1,00000.00
ONGC	1,00000.00
UniPatch Ruber Ltd.,	1,00000.00
Shri Harshad S Mehta – Ascro Khata	6,25000.00
Promor Race Asset Manage Ltd- Ascro Khata	6,25000.00
Shri J H Mehta – Ascro Khata	6,25000.00
Shri Ashwin Mehta – Ascro Khata	6,25000.00
RPG enterprises (According to	4,18900.00
(According to RGF foundation	1,83100.00
M/s Borosil Glass Works Ltd	1,00000.00
M/s M P Dist Ltd.	1,00000.00
M/s Asian Capital Consolidated Fund	1,00000.00
Shri P V Huglar	5,16000.00
Shri Sitaram Kesri	25,00000.00
Shri Sitaram Kesri	25,00000.00
Shri Lalit Suri	50,00000.00
M/s Wahwan Automotive Centre	1,23396.59
Peerless General Finance & Investment	50,00000.00
Setia Trust	5,00000.00
Shri Sitaram Kesri	25,00000.00
Shri Ravi Chawla	1,11000.00
Smt Meena Ravi Chawla	1,11000.00
Shri Vishal Ravi Chawla	1,11000.00
Bindal Agro Chemical Ltd.,	25,00000.00
Fund Raising sub committee for RGF	12,33370.00
All India Congress Committee (I)	25,00000.00
M/s Oswal Agro Mills Ltd.,	25,00000.00
M/s Bindal Agro Chemical Ltd.	25,00000.00
M/s Mysore Cements Ltd.,	20,00000.00
M/s Simco Ltd.,	5,00000.00
M/s coloride Ind Ltd.,	15,00000.00
M/s VXL Indian Ltd.,	10,00000.00
CESC Ltd.,	37,50000.00
Miscellaneous	1,15000.00
Soka Glai International	5,74268.00
Firozeshah Godrej Foundation	4,00000.00
Treasurer, AICC (I)	25,00000.00
Larsen and Toubro Ltd.,	10,00000.00
Dena Bank	1,00000.00
Finish Development Agency (Phinida)	3,44827.59
Vijayshri Liquor Company Pvt. Ltd.,	5,00000.00
H. Themmegowda	7,50000.00
J P Narayan Swamy	5,00000.00
Ravi Kumar Traders	7,50000.00
The Peerless General Finance & Investment Company	25,00000.00
Nobody pays any money for nothing. Most of the money has been paid by repeated reminders (read coercion)

IGNCA

India Today published a report about Indira Gandhi National Centre for Arts in its issue dated July 5, 1999. The write up exposed her manipulation, some portions are given below.

“… with Congress having ruled the country the longest, it is not surprising that its president Sonia Gandhi has not only gained her family’s political inheritance but also control over its vast assets in the form of public trusts, institutions and funds. The IGNCA was set up in 1987 with a corpus fund of Rs. 50 crore, a grant of Rs. 100 crore for its grandiose yet-to-come-up edifice, 21 acres of prime land in Delhi (worth of Rs. 5,000 crore), a battery of Government officers on deputation and 15 duplex flats in the capitals Asian Games complex (worth over Rs. 1 crore each). 

The IGNCA’s original trust deed provided for the trustees to hold office for a period of 10 years, the Member-Secretary to be appointed by the Government and for the President of India in his capacity as the visitor to periodically review the functioning of the IGNCA. However, in May 1995 the trustees without seeking the permission of the Government made crucial changes to the trust deed. According to a document circulated by the IGNCA Workers Union, “During 1994-95, when the Congress party was facing an uncertain elections, Vatsyayan, the then Member-Secretary, got certain major changes carried out in the basic structure of the IGNCA so as to remove the role of the Government of India in the affairs of the IGNCA altogether”. 

The new trust deed made Sonia life president of the IGNCA and bestowed life membership on R. Venkataraman, P.V.Narasimha Rao, Pupul Jayakar, H.Y.Sharada Prasad and Vatsyayan. When Jayakar declined to accept life membership saying “Indira would be shuddering in her grave if she knew what was happening in her name”. Mahmohan Singh was drawn into the charmed coterie in her place. More significantly, the role of the President of India as visitor was done away with as was the power of the Government to appoint the member-Secretary. Kapila Vatsayayan, who till then held the post with the rank of a Secretary n the Union Government and had reached the age of superannuation, was given the rank equivalent to that of a Minister of State and re-designated Academic Director. Madhavrao Scindia, then HRD Minister, gave post facto approval to the changes without consulting either his department or others like finance, urban affairs of parliamentary affairs. 

Nor was the matter ever discussed by the Cabinet, then. With the IGNCA clearly violating its own original constitution, the Attorney-General believes that the so-called life president and all the life trustees were not legally exercising their authority over the institution. Moreover, despite receiving huge amounts of public money, the IGNCA does not submit itself to scrutiny of the CAG and instead has hired private Chartered Accountants to do the job. The Government insists that the IGNCA open its book for the CAG and is all set to see this matter to its logical conclusion. “We may even take over its assets if they don’t restore the original trust deed”, says a high official in the DoC. Meanwhile, notices are being issued to the IGNCA officials to vacate the Asiad Village flats where they have been overstaying without even paying the nominal Rs. 685 monthly rent. However, in a country where occupation is two-thirds of the title and political exigencies more powerful than the niceties of law, Joshi’s audacious bid to restore status quo ante in the IGNCA may prove to be difficult, if not more, than throwing out the Pakistani intruders in Kargil”.

Bofors

Finally the mega corruption issue – the Bofors investigation – which Sonia Gandhi never allowed to be completed. During the Narasimha Rao years, he bought peace with Sonia Gandhi on the bargaining counter in Bofors inquiry itself. The tenure of V P Singh was too short, and Chandra Shepherd was not too enthusiastic, for the probe to be completed. When Deve Gowda pushed the inquiry and then CBI chief Joginder singh was about to start the proceedings further, Sonia Gandhi saw to it that Gowda was toppled. It was again for the furtherance of the proceedings by Prime Minister I K Gujral, that the government led by him was toppled. When Vajpayee gave clearance and the papers went to the President, within a fortnight his Government was too voted out on the specific instructions of Sonia Gandhi.

The CBI has enough documents to prove close linkage of ‘Q’ with Sonia and her family. The joint photographs showing Sonia Gandhi, Rajiv’s family members, and ‘Q, several travel documents which prove beyond doubt that Mr. Q’ and Sonia’s family were more closer than knowledgeable people can think of. Quattrocchi’s name is there in kick-back accounts; the remaining last leg of the inquiry is bound to catch Mr. ‘Q’ red-handed, which would in turn show the real greedy Sonia.

Sonia vs. Gandhi: The controversy

It is an accepted fact that almost every Indian politician is corrupt if measured against Gandhian principles every Indian politician will fail on some points or other but Sonia would fail on every point. Sonia is a symbol of what Gandhi advocated against. She is trying to wear Gandhi’s cloak to cash on Gandhi’s fame and gain legitimacy. Gandhi stood for:

I. Sat — which implies openness, honesty, and fairness: Truth

Sonia repeatedly proved her untruthfulness and dishonesty. Even in a trivial issue such as her educational qualifications she lied. Furthermore there is no public record of her ever apologizing for her mistakes.

II. “Ahimsa” — refusal to inflict injury on others.

Sonia is known for vengeance actions. She is known for intolerance towards party members who rejoined her party.

III. “Tapasya” — willingness for self-sacrifice.

There is no incidence of Sonia’s sacrifice. She sacrificed India, congress party and national icons such as Gandhi to promote herself and her children.

Anybody who respects Gandhi will be against misusing his name and fame. This protest is an attempt to save Gandhi’s name and legacy from misuse..




613 157 152 5362

Categorized under: Congress, Corruption In, Hidden Truth, Nehru Dynasty, Politician. 
Tagged with: no tags.
Leave a Response
Name (required)

Mail (will not be shared) (required)

Website





← अण्णा कि गेंग मे बॉलीवुड था साथ लेकिन अब बॉलीवुड है बाबा से दूर ! जानिए क्यों !HINDU INDIA THREATENED WITH EXTINCTION →
Upcoming Events

Events are coming soon, stay tuned!
Translate to:


Powered by Google Translate.
Login

Username

Password

Remember Me

Register
Lost Password
Who is responsible for Corruption in India?
Congress
BJP
Citizens

View Results
Recent Activity

Posts Comments
साई को अगर ईश्वर मान बैठे हो अथवा ईश्वर का अवतार मान बैठे हो तो क्यो?
Gandhi Special on his BirthDay 30th January.
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY ???
मोहनदास गान्धी- कुछ अनकहे कटु तथ्य
वर्ल्ड बैंक एजेंट ‘मनमोहन सिंह’ का OXFORD UNIVERSITY में दिया गया शर्मनाक भाषण:
British Conspiracy
बैटरी का आविष्कार
ट्विंकल ट्विंकल का 10 जनपथिया संस्करण
अमेरिका हमारा (राम सेतू) क्यों तोड़्वाना चाहता है ?
यूपी के हार के गम को राहुल गाँधी ने बैंकाक और पट्टाया मे मशहूर “थाई मसाज” करवाकर मिटाया |
Archives

Categories Tags Dates Authors
Conspiracy
Corruption In
Administration
Bureaucrats
Media
Politician
Hidden Truth
Congress
Nehru Dynasty
Inspirational
JAI HIND
- See more at: THE” TRUE”STORY OF” FAKE LEADER” SONIA GANDHI Alias ANTONIA MAINO | India Against Corruption


----------



## godofwar

Puchtoon said:


> I'm advocating for EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Caste hatred,competition and backwardness - Historical problems.
> 2.With that said i told you before "In india if once done a VV populist measure like caste reservation , is almost impossible to remove"
> 3.Politics in india will be same(you don't have the numbers 15-20 % Forward caste),be pragmatic with OTHERS can agree on .


\
if everybody thinks like you then India is doomed to a civil war sometime in the future.
Equality is a basic human right and can not be denied for too long.
You are basically saying majority will continue to suppress forward castes using reservations.
if Indians don't address it, maybe foreign countries will do it, like we did in BD.
Reservations criteria should be financial and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

godofwar said:


> \
> if everybody thinks like you then India is doomed to a civil war sometime in the future.
> Equality is a basic human right and can not be denied for too long.
> You are basically saying majority will continue to suppress forward castes using reservations.
> if Indians don't address it, maybe foreign countries will do it, like we did in BD



Go on ,Everyone has to pay for the historical mistakes of their ancestors 

Changes come with compromise NOT bullshit like my way or highway


----------



## godofwar

Puchtoon said:


> Go on ,Everyone has to pay for the historical mistakes of their ancestors
> 
> Changes come with compromise NOT bullshit like my way or highway



What kind of archaic thinking is that /?
No one has to pay for historical mistakes of their ancestors...there is absolultly no justification in this statement.
Do Germans have to give reservations to jews for holocaust ?
Do Caucasians need to give reservation to Africans for slavery ?
Judging by your responses you seem to be one of the many beneficiaries of reservation system.
You can try to convince yourself that its totally ok but deep down every human knows its unfair to deny equal rights to others.
Caste based reservations are an off shoot of a certain kind of dirty politics which is only found in this part of the world.
How can it last forever ?
How long before US/Europe start accusing pro reservationists of minority suppression like Sinhala did with Tamil ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

godofwar said:


> What kind of archaic thinking is that /?
> No one has too pay for historical mistakes of their ancestors...there is absolultly no justification in this statement.
> Do Germans have to give reservations to jews for holocaust ?
> Do Caucasians need to give reservation to Africans for slavery ?
> Judging by your responses you seem to be one of the many beneficiaries of reservation system.
> You can try to convince yourself that its totally ok but deep down every human knows its unfair to deny equal rights to others.
> Caste based reservations are an off shoot of a certain kind of dirty politics which is only found in this part of the world.
> How can it last forever ?
> How long before US/Europe start accusing pro reservationists of minority suppression like Sinhala did with Tamil ?



I can't argue more ,have put forward my view ,you can do whatever you like to END reservation,wish you luck


----------



## godofwar

Puchtoon said:


> I can't argue more ,have put forward my view ,you can do whatever you like to END reservation,wish you luck



I can't end it but I can certainly have choice to leave this unjust country like many of my seniors have done.
I am certainly tempted by it.
One thing is for sure, a country rewarding undeserving people over deserving can never prosper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

VeeraBahadur said:


> Me too
> 
> I can vote even Mayawati for PM ,if she promises to do so.



So you wouldn't mind if taken for a ride?


----------



## Puchtoon

godofwar said:


> I can't end it but I can certainly have choice to leave this unjust country like many of my seniors have done.
> I am certainly tempted by it.
> One thing is for sure, a country rewarding undeserving people over deserving can never prosper.



Cause is same, ways are different ,My way takes long time ,your way take country to civil war 

Ok gd night bye


----------



## godofwar

Puchtoon said:


> Cause is same, ways are different ,My way takes long time ,your way take country to civil war
> 
> Ok gd night bye



Nope I agree with you this can't be done overnight.But we have to start off somewhere first.
Good night to you too.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

ranjeet said:


> So you wouldn't mind if taken for a ride?



Even Maya(herself SC )promising this will go long way in clearing many hurdles.


----------



## Hermione

godofwar said:


> Do Germans have to give reservations to jews for holocaust ?


Reparations Agreement between Israel and West Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



godofwar said:


> Do Caucasians need to give reservation to Africans for slavery ?


Affirmative action in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

These are a few examples where reparations for historic wrongs are being done. While you enjoy your highly enlightened society of educated family members and friends and benefit from this social capital, there are people out there in the forests and villages and in rural areas who have not yet seen a school or went to a school where the teachers are absent 50% of the time. Due to historic discrimination by members of your tribe, they have no social capital to fall back on, no one to guide them as to what the benefits of education is or how to go about attaining it.

And no being born in an high caste family is no indication of brilliance seeing how the last 66 years of India's governance has been handled by mainly upper caste politicians and bureaucrats and the mess they have made of India.

Now stuff it with your victimhood mentality.


----------



## Indischer

Hermione said:


> Reparations Agreement between Israel and West Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Affirmative action in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> These are a few examples where reparations for historic wrongs are being done. While you enjoy your highly enlightened society of educated family members and friends and benefit from this social capital, there are people out there in the forests and villages and in rural areas who have not yet seen a school or went to a school where the teachers are absent 50% of the time. * Due to historic discrimination by members of your tribe, they have no social capital to fall back on, no one to guide them as to what the benefits of education is or how to go about attaining it.*
> 
> And no being born in an high caste family is no indication of brilliance seeing how the last 66 years of India's governance has been handled by mainly upper caste politicians and bureaucrats and the mess they have made of India.
> 
> Now stuff it with your victimhood mentality.


 What's happened to YOU today? You're sounding very sensible too. Hermione, is this really you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

Indischer said:


> What's happened to YOU today? You're sounding very sensible too. Hermione, is this really you?



I am always very sensible. I do not like this victimhood drama nor do I appreciate stoking it no matter who it is for. I would have been happy if the reservation system had been done away entirely, but then its implementation has been a joke. 40% of India still does not get electricity and they are supposed to be able to handle themselves as compared to "deserving" people like godofwar. I hate it when "caste" is mentioned when two poor idiots somewhere fight and kill each other, there is no much difference in their social status, perhaps one can afford 1 meal more than the other one, and yet the newspapers run with stories of caste conflict. But then pops out people like godofwar who has utter contempt for the lower caste, not just the rich but just about everyone. He threatens he will leave India if not given his due. I say to hell with him, let him pack his bags and get lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> What's happened to YOU *today*? You're sounding very sensible too. Hermione, is this really you?



What do you mean by today ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

*Narendra Modi-for-PM donation boxes lost and found, but mystery remains*

Narendra Modi-for-PM donation boxes lost and found, but mystery remains | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com


----------



## HariPrasad

furkansayed said:


> *मोदीजी की बात में कितनी सच्चाई है, कैसे है 11 रूपए कमाने वाला अमीर?
> 
> Modi strikes again!!! His government has issued that Rs 10.8 is enough to be above poverty line. So he is saying all those Gujarat shining figures is based on these seriously low figures and so is he fudging all those development figures? It seems Adanis are given land at Rs1 per sq/m so they think anyone earning above Rs 10.8 is rich*




Educate yourself.


----------



## HariPrasad

furkansayed said:


> rajiv gandhi already dead plus scindia belongs to royal family he must b having this much money nothing new in it rest i cant say whether it is right or wrong




So being dead makes him non Corrupt? Why scindia do not have that in Indian bank if the money is legitimate?


----------



## Puchtoon

I can't stop laughing 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430725815639109633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430704559141715968


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> I can't stop laughing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430725815639109633
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430704559141715968




((((((( ( (


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> ((((((( ( (



Get Download Firefox — Free Web Browser — Mozilla


----------



## Jason bourne

“Religion based reservation will ultimately divide the nation…” Shri Narendra Modi

“Religion based reservation will ultimately divide the nation…” Shri Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Delhi: Vindo Kumar Binny withdraws support from Kejriwal govt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*Tooti Cycle, Toota Haath, Desh Ka Muslim Modi ke Saath*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430928772439613440

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Do not expect a crowd as big as in TMC's rally. However crowd will be big thats for sure. 

BJP should go all out and support Gorkhaland after 2014 election. A BJP state in East will be good for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> Do not expect a crowd as big as in TMC's rally. However crowd will be big thats for sure.
> 
> BJP should go all out and support Gorkhaland after 2014 election. A BJP state in East will be good for India.



I think the comparision is wrong. TMC is party in power. BJP doesnt even have a MLA in WB.

But they should go all out and cut as much as vote as possible.

In addition they should find a TN formula. Form a small alliance with Non LEFT, Non TMC and try and get 1 or 2 seats.


----------



## godofwar

Hermione said:


> Reparations Agreement between Israel and West Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Affirmative action in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> These are a few examples where reparations for historic wrongs are being done. While you enjoy your highly enlightened society of educated family members and friends and benefit from this social capital, there are people out there in the forests and villages and in rural areas who have not yet seen a school or went to a school where the teachers are absent 50% of the time. Due to historic discrimination by members of your tribe, they have no social capital to fall back on, no one to guide them as to what the benefits of education is or how to go about attaining it.
> 
> And no being born in an high caste family is no indication of brilliance seeing how the last 66 years of India's governance has been handled by mainly upper caste politicians and bureaucrats and the mess they have made of India.
> 
> Now stuff it with your victimhood mentality.



Where should I stuff it ? In your mouth perhaps ?

Did I say being hgh caste is is an indication of brilliance.Its your inferoiority complex that made you make that assumption.
Nobody wabts deny reservation to those poor people, just to undeserving incompetent shameless freeloaders like you.

You have access to internet, decent command which shows you got an education most people don't get, yet you are advocating special rights for you and your community.How shameless is that ?
P.S The Bs you provided does not say anywehere caucassians or germans are giving reservations to anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

CorporateAffairs said:


> I think the comparision is wrong. TMC is party in power. BJP doesnt even have a MLA in WB.
> 
> *But they should go all out and cut as much as vote as possible.*
> 
> In addition they should find a TN formula. Form a small alliance with Non LEFT, Non TMC and try and get 1 or 2 seats.



Yes.. As Kanshiram used to say " Pahla chunav haarne ke liye.. Doosra doosron ko harane ke liye aur teesra jeetne ke liye"...

BJP hsould try ot cut as much votes as possible to make its presence felt in Bengal's political circles. In the process if Left gains a few seats at the expense of TMC, it will be wonderful. 

BJP BTW already has one MP from Darjeeling. Getting one or, two more will be better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hermione

godofwar said:


> Did I say being hgh caste is is an indication of brilliance.Its your inferoiority complex that made you make that assumption.
> Nobody wabts deny reservation to those poor people, just to undeserving incompetent shameless freeloaders like you.



Of course you have, so many time. Freeloaders? That would be you since having availed of subsidized education in India paid for by the taxpayers like me, you wish to flee abroad. Considering all most of my family are small scale industry owners and no one has never been in govt employment that should tell you how much of freeloading we have done.


----------



## Jason bourne

View of house of many years of CM Goa,Manohar Parikker. He recently moved into a 2 Room flat on Home Loan!pic.twitter.com/lGKFmcMZxb

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## godofwar

Hermione said:


> Of course you have, so many time. Freeloaders? That would be you since having availed of subsidized education in India paid for by the taxpayers like me, you wish to flee abroad. Considering all most of my family are small scale industry owners and no one has never been in govt employment that should tell you how much of freeloading we have done.



You may or may have govt, job and govt college education.
And I may or may not gotten subsidized education.
That is not the point.
If you want to discuss people leaving India after getting subsidized education make a separate thread .I am willing to discuss this there.

Stop trying to derail to discussion.
The point is it is biased and unfair to give reservation to rich people when there many poor who simply do not have the same opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Nair saab said:


> Keju and team after watching Rahul gandi ripped off by Arnab has already said that they attend any Times Now debate ....
> 
> 
> Hope April comes soon...
> 
> I am eager to see Modiji as PM... Badly need a Job...


i thought you are already employed..what do you do btw..


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> View of house of many years of CM Goa,Manohar Parikker. He recently moved into a 2 Room flat on Home Loan!pic.twitter.com/lGKFmcMZxb
> 
> View attachment 15889




MF**** Indian media will never show you this


----------



## Nair saab

heisenberg said:


> i thought you are already employed..what do you do btw..


Nothing  ... Lost my job few months back ... ...

now waiting for election to finish and new projects get started...


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

@Star Wars .. Post the video again.. Video not visible...

Meanwhile..

Beni wants to 'invest' in reporters?-India-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

@jha wierd it looks ok for me


----------



## kurup

Star Wars said:


> @jha wierd it looks ok for me



Cannot see the videos .


----------



## jha

" 
Video Unavailable
This video has either been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings. "


----------



## Jason bourne

http://yuva4india.tv/ 

live rally kolkatta


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kisne kaha tha Kolkata me public kam jama hogi ??


----------



## Jason bourne

chak de INDIA said:


> kisne kaha tha Kolkata me public kam jama hogi ??




Lagta to esa hi koi latest pic he?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430998245461221376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

@jha fixed


----------



## kaykay

In WB though BJP's vote percentage will rise some but Its unlikely that BJP will win significant number of seats. May be 2-3 at best. Just my opinion.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431001740721143808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431002230880104448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431002380138586112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

chak de INDIA said:


> kisne kaha tha Kolkata me public kam jama hogi ??



Bhai.. Maine kaha tha.. But was wrong.. Crowd is awesome... Modi is speaking well..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431002696011620352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431003979091169280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431003982324961280

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi doing sidhi baat with bengalis ...

Asking all seats for loksabha....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431006351196557312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431006466179203072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

I haven't seen any Indian politician so clear in his words and intentions like NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431007157014654976


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431007267258114048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431007307246215169


Jason bourne said:


> Modi doing sidhi baat with bengalis ...
> 
> Asking all seats for loksabha....





Android said:


> I haven't seen any Indian politician so clear in his words and intentions like NaMo




Because he knows that there is nothing to loose on WB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Excellent, this is what I want. There is a huge population of WB, which is frustrated with LEFT and Look alike TMC. 

Now, they gotta vote for BJP 

BJP's prime ministerial candidate for the 2014 Lok Sabha elections addresses his first ever election rally in West Bengal. The state BJP hopes its prime ministerial candidate will bring with him a "Modi wave" that will change its fortunes in the Bengal in time for the general elections due by May. 

Here are the highlights:

Narendra Modi begins the rally in Bengali.
I have come to Kolkata many times, but I have never seen a sea of people like this before.
The netas of the third front, should look a this side and they will come to know which way the wind is blowing.
The people of the country have decided.
There are special links between Bengal and Gujarat. Gurudev Rabindranath Tagore's brother stayed in Ahmedabad for a long time. 
Subhash Chandra Bose demonstrated his power at the Haripura Congress in Gujarat. 
The land of Bengal has a special connection with Gujarat.
Swami Vivekanand had a dream that we make India a country at par with other nations in the world.
Bengal is crucial for India's development. If Bengal leads India, India can lead the world.
I have come to Bengal, the memory of Dr Syama Prasad Mookerjee is coming. He used to say that an alternate political stage is required.
The 2014 elections will be different from earlier polls, all political pundits will be proven wrong
The people of the country are fighting this election.
Their agenda is one, that 60 years have passed and we cannot wait anymore.
Too many promises and hope was given and we waited for 60 years. The country does not want to wait anymore.
The poor need money, women want respect, fields need water, the jobless need employment.
After 60 years, do the people have the right to ask for these rights?
Development also and respect also, we are going to go with both together.
You people on choosing the West Bengal government this time have said goodbye to the government that destroyed your state for 30-35 years.
You have fought with your lives for a change.
But has change come?
The government has promised you change but none has come.
I feel that Bengal has given direction to the country. In this election, can Bengal show direction to the nation?
You give me all the seats and ask me to give you an account of what I have done for you.
In 2014, the BJP government at centre will help the people in Bengal. Then who is benefiting?
There should be a government in Delhi that will work for West Bengal also.
If you give me all the seats, will I not want to come here more often? Won't I want to work for you more?
If West Bengal accepts BJP once again, We will solve all your problems.
If you have made such a decision for a the state, make a decision for change on a national level.
Bengal is a state that has the blessing of Goddess Saraswati and Goddess Laksmi.
This state has the power to give a lot to the country.
The first ambassador car was made on your land.
But now the youth of the state have to leave for jobs. 
West Bengal is lagging behind here and I implore you that we cannot wait anymore.
I have come here with the determination that I will bring change here.
At a time, West Bengal used to contribute 10% to agriculture, Now it barely contributes 3-4%.
Has anyone bought any change to the life of the laborers?



kaykay said:


> In WB though BJP's vote percentage will rise some but Its unlikely that BJP will win significant number of seats. May be 2-3 at best. Just my opinion.



1-2-3 is a BIG number as far as WB is concerned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431011117725257728


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431011124121980928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431012880654163971

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Android said:


> I haven't seen any Indian politician so clear in his words and intentions like NaMo




Its called besharmi he is saying make me pm so that i can lick china's feet and allow big corporates like ambani and adani to loot all.

While small and medium industries and people suffer.


----------



## ranjeet

Modi went in with all guns blazing today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

is bar Pranavda card Wah NAMO aab congressi log ek mahine Tak iski Charcha karte rahege...


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai Zakir said:


> Its called besharmi he is saying make me pm so that i can lick china's feet and allow big corporates like ambani and adani to loot all.
> 
> While small and medium industries and people suffer.


Congress *** kissing .... CHOLBE NA CHOLBE NA !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Mamta Di- 'E shob cholbe na Namo, Beshi kotha bolbe na' haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> Its called besharmi he is saying make me pm so that i can lick china's feet and allow big corporates like ambani and adani to loot all.
> 
> While small and medium industries and people suffer.



jali kya ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> is bar Pranavda card Wah NAMO aab congressi log ek mahine Tak iski Charcha karte rahege...


Modi landed some real hard RIGHT jabs to Left and Center !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

After very long time some leader has made Bengali Pride an issue in campaign. Intelligent move I say. Don't know how much BJP will gain but its enough to shake TMC and Left for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Its called besharmi he is saying make me pm so that i can lick china's feet and allow big corporates like ambani and adani to loot all.



Giants like Microsoft Lockheed Martin , BAE all are private companies and they are only benefiting their countries.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Feku Modi insulting Bangal and India's Pride*











Gujarat: Modi makes a goof-up during a speech in Kheda

It's Shyamji, not Shyama: Modi makes another gaffe - Times Of India


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku Modi insulting Bangal and India's Pride*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gujarat: Modi makes a goof-up during a speech in Kheda
> 
> It's Shyamji, not Shyama: Modi makes another gaffe - Times Of India



This news is dates back to 2013. Are you 12 year old ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Bhai Zakir said:


> Its called besharmi he is saying make me pm so that i can lick china's feet and allow big corporates like ambani and adani to loot all.
> 
> While small and medium industries and people suffer.


I smell burning.. please bring burnol..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku Modi insulting Bangal and India's Pride*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gujarat: Modi makes a goof-up during a speech in Kheda
> 
> It's Shyamji, not Shyama: Modi makes another gaffe - Times Of India




Yeipppyy modi fir se bevkuf bana gaya congi retard ko aab ek months issi pe jayenga or modi apna kaam karenga


----------



## kaykay

VeeraBahadur said:


> This news is dates back to 2013. Are you 12 year old ??


haha well He is in shock and can't believe that Modi's popularity is rising with every day passes and congoons and Pappu Ji are going down with Modi is rising. Dispite all the dirty tricks of Congress, people's supports are rising for Modi. Seems People have decided to do against whatever Congress do(even if its right but its rarely) and only way to stop Modi is if Congress start campaigning for Modi itself. Haha funny but true.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> This news is dates back to 2013. Are you 12 year old ??




Just 2 month back Modi insulted Bengal and shown his lack of knowledge and low IQ.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> Just 2 month back Modi insulted Bengal and shown his lack of knowledge and low IQ.



We will still vote for modi. . . . . cry cry cry . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drunken-monke

Bhai Zakir said:


> Just 2 month back Modi insulted Bengal and shown his lack of knowledge and low IQ.


His IQ better than Pappuji.. Who keeps on chanting empowerment, openess, change in system, women empowerment. empowerment, openess, change in system, women empowerment. empowerment, openess, change in system, women empowerment. empowerment, openess, change in system, women empowerment. empowerment, openess, change in system, women empowerment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai Zakir said:


> Just 2 month back Modi insulted Bengal and shown his lack of knowledge and low IQ.


What exactly Rahul Gandhi showed the other day in his Interview? Vision?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Widow

ranjeet said:


> What exactly Rahul Gandhi showed the other day in his Interview? Vision?




Women empowerment, RTI, and 84 Sikh Massacare..

When ever this person speak, Congress loose credibility..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Just 2 month back Modi insulted Bengal and shown his lack of knowledge and low IQ.




But if one goes by the attendance in today's rally it seems WB didn't take any offence and neither was there any protest or procession reported after Modi did that.

I think you are too much Google dependent and can't differentiate between IQ and history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

Bhai Zakir said:


> Its called besharmi he is saying make me pm so that i can lick china's feet and allow big corporates like ambani and adani to loot all.
> 
> While small and medium industries and people suffer.



Do you know why Jairam Ramesh was moved out of MoE&F and Jaipal Reddy was moved out of Petroleum and Natural Gas? What, by the way, is the status of the coal blocks? And why Moily has been given additional charge of MoE&F???? Please, you can talk a lot of good things about the Congress, but not lobbies and corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*Cholbe Naa .. Cholbe Naa....
*
As we say in Bihar-- *Garda uda diya.*... 

One of the better speeches of Modi.. TMC and Left would have been pulling their hair.

Using Congressi Pranav Mukherjee as a symbol of Bengali Pride was a masterstroke...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

What modi did today is he didnt attecked mamta cause he knows he might need her but gone all out against left so people of wb either vote for tmc or bjp ..he make sure that no one vote for third front

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kaykay said:


> haha well He is in shock and can't believe that Modi's popularity is rising with every day passes and congoons and Pappu Ji are going down with Modi is rising. Dispite all the dirty tricks of Congress, people's supports are rising for Modi. Seems People have decided to do against whatever Congress do(even if its right but its rarely) and only way to stop Modi is if Congress start campaigning for Modi itself. Haha funny but true.




Its not popularity beta its called propaganda generated _curiosity. If someone say ek kutta truk ke niche mar gaya, people will curios to see him but this does not mean they will vote for him._

In bengal there is so much unemployment so people flock out of curiosity to see a tamasha.



Jason bourne said:


> *What modi did today is he didnt attecked mamta* cause he knows he might need her but gone all out against left so people of wb either vote for tmc or bjp ..he make sure that no one vote for third front




This is called acceptint defeat even before election in his very first rally.

At one hand he calls bengalis to give all seats but on other hand he accept that he will loose a big time.

And *his rally tourism on the public money* is all tamasha.


----------



## drunken-monke

Congress members say Rahul Gandhi is brain of Congress, then by that logic Sonia and Priyanka would be" Dimag ki Maa Behan"...
PS: Only for fun, no disrespect for women...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## drunken-monke

Bhai Zakir said:


> [/URL]


You still have not got Burnol.. Better get it fast... Otherwise morning rituals will be painful....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

drunken-monke said:


> Congress members say Rahul Gandhi is brain of Congress, then by that logic Sonia and Priyanka would be" Dimag ki Maa Behan"...
> PS: Only for fun, no disrespect for women...


that's a brilliant one man !!!


----------



## drunken-monke

ranjeet said:


> that's a brilliant one man !!!


I am worried that these sort of jokes would be hard to crack after election... Till then enjoy pappu ka tamasha...


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Without Modi I could have never imagined such a crowd at a BJP rally in Kolkata



wow.. that's massive. Another couple rallies of this kind by Modi... didi will go on protest against rallies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

drunken-monke said:


> I am worried that these sort of jokes would be hard to crack after election... Till then enjoy pappu ka tamasha...


Agree with that, the coming elections is being fought dirty.


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. that's massive. Another couple rallies of this kind by Modi... didi will go on protest against rallies


My bad, that photo is not from today's rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Bhai Zakir said:


>


Tum kya khate ho, jo bar bar laut ate ho..
Congress ke raj me Aam adami ko mila thenga,
2014 ki election me, Rahul ho jayega bhenga..
Thats my composition just now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

typoerror said:


> typical mallu christian. what can i say? i have 4 such morons in my family. if he was so damn passionate to know about gujarat and dosent trust anyone, why the fk does he not book a train ticket and visit. seems well off enough to afford it. judgemental retards.


He is from mumbai and a victim of 1992 mumbai riots.
But he never bothers answering my question
As Modi/BJP responsible for Gujarat riots isn't Congress responsible for Mumbai riots? so why is he supporting Congress?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> My bad, that photo is not from today's rally.



Oh.. never mind. But still.. going by the reports so far apparently the crowd gathering was massive. It's a shot in the arm for BJP as they are never expected to do any better in that part of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Chola warrior said:


> He is from mumbai and a victim of 1992 mumbai riots.
> But he never bothers answering my question
> As Modi/BJP responsible for Gujarat riots isn't Congress responsible for Mumbai riots? so why is he supporting Congress?


Congress vote ka nara..

Na pucho 84 bare me, aur nahi 92 ke bare me
Pucho toh bas kitana aur hum khayenge bad me,
ankho me feki hai dhul pure sath sal me
Is bar bhi De dena Vote hume pappu ke nam pe
Varna Modi bahut marega hume election ke bad me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Chola warrior said:


> He is from mumbai and a victim of 1992 mumbai riots.
> But he never bothers answering my question
> As Modi/BJP responsible for Gujarat riots isn't Congress responsible for Mumbai riots? so why is he supporting Congress?




1.) What a stupid question  sudhakar naik is not trying to be PM of India but Modi is. 

2.) *After Mumbai riots congress removed Sudhakarrao Naik as CM of Maharastra but BJP haven't removed Modi even after Gujarat riots*. 

3.) Sudhakarrao Naik is dead but Modi is alive and want to be PM. 

4.) BJP/SS are responsible for Mumbai Riots and Modi for Gujarat riots.


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh.. never mind. But still.. going by the reports so far apparently the crowd gathering was massive. It's a shot in the arm for BJP as they are never expected to do any better in that part of India.



For sure, was a big crowd. NDTV was busy showing the empty chairs two hours before the rally! Must have got a massive egg on their face.

Modi is a machine, he is holding rallies every couple of days. Next is Imphal and Guwahati. Meanwhile, where the **** is Congress and Shri Shri Shri Rahul Gandhi Ji . Probably too scared to open his mouth after the Time Now debacle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chola warrior

drunken-monke said:


> Congress vote ka nara..
> 
> Na pucho 84 bare me, aur nahi 92 ke bare me
> Pucho toh bas kitana aur hum khayenge bad me,
> ankho me feki hai dhul pure sath sal me
> Is bar bhi De dena Vote hume pappu ke nam pe
> Varna Modi bahut marega hume election ke bad me..



Didn't understand..english plz


----------



## Jason bourne

A 3.5 yr old kid at d school admission interview:
Teacher T: wats ur name
Kid K: my name is suraj,my father name is dilip,mother's name is sandhya
T: wat all ur hobbies
K: my name is suraj,my father name is dilip,mother's name is sandhya
T: can u tell one rhyme
K: my name is suraj,my father name is dilip,mother's name is sandhya
T(puzzled): y r u answering same for all questions
K: my name is suraj,my father name is dilip,mother's name is sandhya
T(in anger): enough stop it...u may leave..ur kids application is rejected
Smart kid replies: few days ago a 43 yr youth gave d same answers to all questions asked to him n he is projected to b our next Pm n my school admission is rejected for doing d same..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## drunken-monke

Chola warrior said:


> Didn't understand..english plz


DOnt ask us about 84 and 92... Just ask about how much corruption we will do after.. We throw dust in the eyes for 60 years.. again give us vote in the name of pappu.. otherwise modi will take care of us after election... Thats a poem sort of thing in hindi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

MODI ne Phaad Di...


The way he said... Aap mujhe PM banado mere upar to aap ke yaha ke Pranab daa to rahenge ... 

One thing to remember is that election in Bengal is 3 way... LEFT Vs TMC Vs Congres Vs BJP... even if BJP manages to increases its vote share by 10% it would mean trouble for Left and TMC...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chola warrior

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) What a stupid question  sudhakar naik is not trying to be PM of India but Modi is.
> 
> 2.) *After Mumbai riots congress removed Sudhakarrao Naik as CM of Maharastra but BJP haven't removed Modi even after Gujarat riots*.
> 
> 3.) Sudhakarrao Naik is dead but Modi is alive and want to be PM.


This shows your hidden cruel intention
what's wrong with you people? fooled by congress appeasement politics and they will never let you develop.

I wonder do you people will support congress even if they want to sell our country....If for you people something comes before country then why identify yourself as Indian? stupids

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drunken-monke

@Chola warrior man get a avatar similar to raja chola...


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh.. never mind. But still.. going by the reports so far apparently the crowd gathering was massive. It's a shot in the arm for BJP as they are never expected to do any better in that part of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> For sure, was a big crowd. NDTV was busy showing the empty chairs two hours before the rally! Must have got a massive egg on their face.
> 
> Modi is a machine, he is holding rallies every couple of days. Next is Imphal and Guwahati. Meanwhile, where the **** is Congress and Shri Shri Shri Rahul Gandhi Ji . Probably too scared to open his mouth after the Time Now debacle.



Looks like Pappu has outsourced his campaigning responsibility to his minions on the internet. You can see quite a few of them here in PDF as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

VeeraBahadur said:


> This news is dates back to 2013. Are you 12 year old ??




Plz ignore congi and AAP morons, dont waste ur time.


----------



## Roybot

Nair saab said:


> Minutes before Rally... Streets of Kolkatta



Thats not from todays rally bro. Delete it.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

drunken-monke said:


> Tum kya khate ho, jo bar bar laut ate ho..
> Congress ke raj me Aam adami ko mila thenga,
> 2014 ki election me, Rahul ho jayega bhenga..
> Thats my composition just now...



Ignoring such morons is the way FWD 



Roybot said:


> For sure, was a big crowd. NDTV was busy showing the empty chairs two hours before the rally! Must have got a massive egg on their face.
> 
> Modi is a machine, he is holding rallies every couple of days. Next is Imphal and Guwahati. Meanwhile, where the **** is Congress and Shri Shri Shri Rahul Gandhi Ji . Probably too scared to open his mouth after the Time Now debacle.



Seats or not, but boy he's stirring up India


----------



## Chola warrior

drunken-monke said:


> DOnt ask us about 84 and 92... Just ask about how much corruption we will do after.. We throw dust in the eyes for 60 years.. again give us vote in the name of pappu.. otherwise modi will take care of us after election... Thats a poem sort of thing in hindi...


I'm sick of these people



Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) What a stupid question  sudhakar naik is not trying to be PM of India but Modi is.
> 
> 2.) *After Mumbai riots congress removed Sudhakarrao Naik as CM of Maharastra but BJP haven't removed Modi even after Gujarat riots*.
> 
> 3.) Sudhakarrao Naik is dead but Modi is alive and want to be PM.
> 
> 4.) BJP/SS are responsible for Mumbai Riots and Modi for Gujarat riots.



1. Did Sudhakra Naik was atleast blamed for not controlling the riots?

2. Will you support BJP if they field anyone other than Modi?

3. BJP is fielding modi because he was given clean chit by Supreme court, So you are questioning very fundamental legislation and a highest order of justice body?

4. Why no riots after 2002 in Gujarat?

5. Why no probe on akhilesh for Muzzafar riots?

To be honest, you may think you are right from your point of view but the truth is the whole minorities are fooled by Congress and brain washed.



drunken-monke said:


> @Chola warrior man get a avatar similar to raja chola...


I'm just a warrior of my great Raja raja chola 
Not privileged to use his image

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*AAP's Manish Sisodia under cloud for 'misuse' of NGO's foreign funds*

Close on the heels of reports about law minister Somnath Bharti's alleged racist slur comes another embarrassment for the Aam Aadmi Party government that only a month ago was riding high on the promise of corruption-free governance.

This time, the party's *second-in-command* and chief minister Arvind Kejriwal's close aide, Manish Sisodia, is *alleged to have diverted foreign funds meant for his NGO, Kabir, for personal use*. Kejriwal is a governing body member of this NGO that works in the right to information (RTI) sphere.

The case is old and an inspection by the home ministry's controller of accounts in 2012 concluded: "In several cases, payments are not supported with relevant documents and are routed through Manish Sisodia in cash". The alleged irregularities include payment of rent to Sisodia's wife without receipts, unexplained travel expenses and even a "reimbursement" to Sisodia for servicing his car.

Kabir paid Rs 17.7 lakh to RTI activists throughout the country from 2008 to 2011-2012 but their agreements with it were not shown to the team. It also could not provide the inspection party any documentary evidence for salary and allowances paid to employees.

The NGO had received more than Rs 2 crore in foreign contributions between 2005-06 and 2010-11 and the inspection was done in accordance with the Foreign Contribution Regulation Act, covering the period from 2005-06 to 2011-12. Sisodia, talking to TOI, said they have been cleared by the court in this matter and it has been raked up to politically target him.

Sisodia, the inspection report states, ran the NGO from his residence in Pandav Nagar and his wife Seema was paid Rs 12,000 per month as rent for it but no rent receipt was made available. Kabir's rent agreement with her was not shown to the team. The NGO's cash books from 2006 to 2008 were missing and Sisodia told the team they had been lost while relocating the office.

The report states Sisodia was paid Rs 17,900 on July 11, 2008 for a trip to Dehradun but the bill shows vehicles were hired for a six-day Delhi-Bahraich-Delhi tour. Also, the purpose of the tour, number of travellers and the list of toll paid are not mentioned. "Prima facie, it seems an example of embezzlement," says the report.

Sisodia was paid Rs 6,656 on November 23, 2008 for a Delhi-Lucknow-Delhi tour but his co-travellers, Divya Jyoti and Bibhav Kumar, are not on Kabir's board. He was paid Rs 2,496 on April 23, 2008 for a visit to Chitrakoot but it is not clear whether the tour was official.

Sisodia "reimbursed" Rs 3,900 on August 11, 2008 for servicing his Alto car. "This again is an evidence of embezzlement of foreign grants for personal use," the report says.

These morons use NGO funds for personal use and Robert vadra uses public money for personal use, whats the difference 

AAPtards 

AAP's Manish Sisodia under cloud for 'misuse' of NGO's foreign funds - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> *AAP's Manish Sisodia under cloud for 'misuse' of NGO's foreign funds*
> 
> Close on the heels of reports about law minister Somnath Bharti's alleged racist slur comes another embarrassment for the Aam Aadmi Party government that only a month ago was riding high on the promise of corruption-free governance.
> 
> This time, the party's *second-in-command* and chief minister Arvind Kejriwal's close aide, Manish Sisodia, is *alleged to have diverted foreign funds meant for his NGO, Kabir, for personal use*. Kejriwal is a governing body member of this NGO that works in the right to information (RTI) sphere.
> 
> The case is old and an inspection by the home ministry's controller of accounts in 2012 concluded: "In several cases, payments are not supported with relevant documents and are routed through Manish Sisodia in cash". The alleged irregularities include payment of rent to Sisodia's wife without receipts, unexplained travel expenses and even a "reimbursement" to Sisodia for servicing his car.
> 
> Kabir paid Rs 17.7 lakh to RTI activists throughout the country from 2008 to 2011-2012 but their agreements with it were not shown to the team. It also could not provide the inspection party any documentary evidence for salary and allowances paid to employees.
> 
> The NGO had received more than Rs 2 crore in foreign contributions between 2005-06 and 2010-11 and the inspection was done in accordance with the Foreign Contribution Regulation Act, covering the period from 2005-06 to 2011-12. Sisodia, talking to TOI, said they have been cleared by the court in this matter and it has been raked up to politically target him.
> 
> Sisodia, the inspection report states, ran the NGO from his residence in Pandav Nagar and his wife Seema was paid Rs 12,000 per month as rent for it but no rent receipt was made available. Kabir's rent agreement with her was not shown to the team. The NGO's cash books from 2006 to 2008 were missing and Sisodia told the team they had been lost while relocating the office.
> 
> The report states Sisodia was paid Rs 17,900 on July 11, 2008 for a trip to Dehradun but the bill shows vehicles were hired for a six-day Delhi-Bahraich-Delhi tour. Also, the purpose of the tour, number of travellers and the list of toll paid are not mentioned. "Prima facie, it seems an example of embezzlement," says the report.
> 
> Sisodia was paid Rs 6,656 on November 23, 2008 for a Delhi-Lucknow-Delhi tour but his co-travellers, Divya Jyoti and Bibhav Kumar, are not on Kabir's board. He was paid Rs 2,496 on April 23, 2008 for a visit to Chitrakoot but it is not clear whether the tour was official.
> 
> Sisodia "reimbursed" Rs 3,900 on August 11, 2008 for servicing his Alto car. "This again is an evidence of embezzlement of foreign grants for personal use," the report says.
> 
> These morons use NGO funds for personal use and Robert vadra uses public money for personal use, whats the difference
> 
> AAPtards
> 
> AAP's Manish Sisodia under cloud for 'misuse' of NGO's foreign funds - The Times of India



:Wow... Terrier Arnob is going to have a field day with this! Won't be surprised if AAP buries it's head in the sand & boycotts any debate on this issue!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

JanjaWeed said:


> :Wow... Terrier Arnob is going to have a field day with this! Won't be surprised if AAP buries it's head in the sand & boycotts any debate on this issue!


Or may be they would say, BJP/Modi conspiracy in that...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

drunken-monke said:


> Or may be they would say, BJP/Modi conspiracy in that...


Typical escape clause for AAP, just like Pappu's RTI, Women empowerment & youth!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> :Wow... Terrier Arnob is going to have a field day with this! Won't be surprised if AAP buries it's head in the sand & boycotts any debate on this issue!


AAP has already boycotted Times Now since the Khap debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> AAP has already boycotted Times Now since the Khap debate.



AAP is doing a big PAAP by supporting KHAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP is doing a big PAAP by supporting KHAP!


Even bigger PAAP they committed is to piss off Arnab. He is going to tear into AAP now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

Shri Narendra Modi addressing "Jana Chetana Sabha" at Kolkata, West Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Even bigger PAAP they committed is to piss off Arnab. He is going to tear into AAP now.


tell me more about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

@godofwar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431066241101336576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431068995538546690


----------



## aakash_2410

jha said:


> Yes.. As Kanshiram used to say " Pahla chunav haarne ke liye.. Doosra doosron ko harane ke liye aur teesra jeetne ke liye"...
> 
> BJP hsould try ot cut as much votes as possible to make its presence felt in Bengal's political circles. *In the process if Left gains a few seats at the expense of TMC, it will be wonderful. *
> 
> BJP BTW already has one MP from Darjeeling. Getting one or, two more will be better.




No it won't be wonderful! Left will never support BJP. By their very ideology they are rivals. If left supports BJP (right wing party) it will be a political suicide for them. With Mamata at least there is a chance to form alliance. But a seat to left = seat lost/third front. I have a feeling BJP is gonna need all the seats they can save. I can't see BJP getting more than 230-240 seats. Alliance with SP+JDU+left+AIADMK is already out of the question. Because despite of Modi wave, BJP is still essentially a north Indian party that appeals to high-caste urban voters. It isn't national party in a true sense.


----------



## Puchtoon

*Huge turnout for Modi's Kolkata rally leaves TMC, Left in a tizzy*
*Nearly 200,000 attended the rally at the Brigade Grounds*

* Probal Basak | Kolkata 
February 5, 2014* Last Updated at 19:01 IST







L K Advani had often lamented that the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) never had a strong political base in Shyama Prasad Mukherjee's West Bengal, but the veteran might have taken solace from Narendra Modi's rally at the Brigade grounds today, which was attended by about 200,000 people, and sent the Left and the TMC in a tizzy.

“This crowd will tell the Third Front, in which direction the wind is blowing,” Modi said making an obvious reference to today's meeting held in Delhi by leaders from parties like Left, AIADMK, Janata Dal (United), Biju Janata Dal, Janata Dal (Secular) to revive the Third Front.

Unlike earlier rallies of the BJP in the state, which had been attended by mostly the Hindi-speaking population of city, Modi's rally saw a wider particiaption from youths, rural people, many representative from the hills (Jaswant Singh is the lone BJP MP from Bengal elected from Darjeeling), apart from thousands of tea vendors and small traders, who were special invitees.

Just a few days ago from the same venue, Mamata Banerjee announced she won't support “a face of riot”, and Modi retorted today. “In Gujarat there there is Haj quota for only 48000 pilgrims, but we receive applications from about 37,000. In West Bengal the quota is for 11,600, and the number of applications received here too is about 12,000. Because, the minority community is economically deprived and cannot afford a pilgrimage. The so-called secular here should explain this,” he noted.

However, apart from once questioning Mamata's record so far in bringing a real change in the state, Modi still seemed have taken a middle path in dealing with the TMC politically, which the party sees as a potential ally.

“You brought Paribartan in Bengal. I congratulate you for that. You now seek accountability from Mamata on how much she has been able to deliver. In Lok Sabha you vote for BJP, and then ask me the same,” said Modi selling his development credentials to the people of the state, which he said is now “economically crippled” due to decades of misrule.

“You vote for me, you will be benefited in three ways. Mamata will work for you in the state. I will work for you at the Centre. Above me there will be President Pranab Mukherjee, who is also from this land,” he noted.

In an effort to make a connect with the people, Modi often broke into Bengali, quoting Rabindranath Tagore's bengali poem to even point out Congress' “injustice” to “the son of the land” President Pranab Mukherjee

“Both after after Indira Gandhi's demise and in 2004, Pranab Mukherjee was most suitable and senior person in Congress to become PM. But, the Congress has always deprived you,” Modi said.

The BJP president on the other hand went a step forward in sending out a message to Mamata when he said, BJP supports state government's demand for moratorium on interest payments on central loans and a bailout package for Bengal.

TMC, publicly, does not want to respond to this message as TMC leader Firhad Hakim said, “BJP is irrelvant in the state.” However, some in the TMC pointed out an increased vote share for BJP may be a cause of concern. “BJP has never got more than 5 to 6 per cent vote. If they can manage half of the crowd we gathered in Brigade, there needs to be realistic evaluation of the state,” said a senior TMC leader.

“If the communal forces are now making inroads in the state, it is only because of TMC's decisions like giving out declaring Rs 2500 per month as Imam honorarium. But, still I think BJP's vote is not consolidated enough to translate into seat, but how they change political equation would depend on whose votes they will be bagging,” said a senior CPI-M leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

US NGO puts AAP in a spot: Ad urging Muslim voters to support Kejriwal’s party creates buzz on Facebook

US NGO puts AAP in a spot: Ad urging Muslim voters to support Kejriwal’s party creates buzz on Facebook | The Indian Express


----------



## furkansayed

Puchtoon said:


> *Huge turnout for Modi's Kolkata rally leaves TMC, Left in a tizzy*
> *Nearly 200,000 attended the rally at the Brigade Grounds*
> 
> * Probal Basak | Kolkata
> February 5, 2014* Last Updated at 19:01 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L K Advani had often lamented that the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) never had a strong political base in Shyama Prasad Mukherjee's West Bengal, but the veteran might have taken solace from Narendra Modi's rally at the Brigade grounds today, which was attended by about 200,000 people, and sent the Left and the TMC in a tizzy.
> 
> “This crowd will tell the Third Front, in which direction the wind is blowing,” Modi said making an obvious reference to today's meeting held in Delhi by leaders from parties like Left, AIADMK, Janata Dal (United), Biju Janata Dal, Janata Dal (Secular) to revive the Third Front.
> 
> Unlike earlier rallies of the BJP in the state, which had been attended by mostly the Hindi-speaking population of city, Modi's rally saw a wider particiaption from youths, rural people, many representative from the hills (Jaswant Singh is the lone BJP MP from Bengal elected from Darjeeling), apart from thousands of tea vendors and small traders, who were special invitees.
> 
> Just a few days ago from the same venue, Mamata Banerjee announced she won't support “a face of riot”, and Modi retorted today. “In Gujarat there there is Haj quota for only 48000 pilgrims, but we receive applications from about 37,000. In West Bengal the quota is for 11,600, and the number of applications received here too is about 12,000. Because, the minority community is economically deprived and cannot afford a pilgrimage. The so-called secular here should explain this,” he noted.
> 
> However, apart from once questioning Mamata's record so far in bringing a real change in the state, Modi still seemed have taken a middle path in dealing with the TMC politically, which the party sees as a potential ally.
> 
> “You brought Paribartan in Bengal. I congratulate you for that. You now seek accountability from Mamata on how much she has been able to deliver. In Lok Sabha you vote for BJP, and then ask me the same,” said Modi selling his development credentials to the people of the state, which he said is now “economically crippled” due to decades of misrule.
> 
> “You vote for me, you will be benefited in three ways. Mamata will work for you in the state. I will work for you at the Centre. Above me there will be President Pranab Mukherjee, who is also from this land,” he noted.
> 
> In an effort to make a connect with the people, Modi often broke into Bengali, quoting Rabindranath Tagore's bengali poem to even point out Congress' “injustice” to “the son of the land” President Pranab Mukherjee
> 
> “Both after after Indira Gandhi's demise and in 2004, Pranab Mukherjee was most suitable and senior person in Congress to become PM. But, the Congress has always deprived you,” Modi said.
> 
> The BJP president on the other hand went a step forward in sending out a message to Mamata when he said, BJP supports state government's demand for moratorium on interest payments on central loans and a bailout package for Bengal.
> 
> TMC, publicly, does not want to respond to this message as TMC leader Firhad Hakim said, “BJP is irrelvant in the state.” However, some in the TMC pointed out an increased vote share for BJP may be a cause of concern. “BJP has never got more than 5 to 6 per cent vote. If they can manage half of the crowd we gathered in Brigade, there needs to be realistic evaluation of the state,” said a senior TMC leader.
> 
> “If the communal forces are now making inroads in the state, it is only because of TMC's decisions like giving out declaring Rs 2500 per month as Imam honorarium. But, still I think BJP's vote is not consolidated enough to translate into seat, but how they change political equation would depend on whose votes they will be bagging,” said a senior CPI-M leader.


bjp were claiming of 7 lakhs people


----------



## furkansayed

*Manmohan Singh v/s Prnab Da ...
Nehru v/s Sardar......

ONLY divisive minded man...can speak
like this..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

furkansayed said:


> *Manmohan Singh v/s Prnab Da ...
> Nehru v/s Sardar......
> 
> ONLY divisive minded man...can speak
> like this..*


Just because you support Congress it doesn't mean you have to bring yourself down to Baba's IQ.


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Nair saab said:


>



*Nair Bhai*, don't tell me Modi's Election Symbol is a Tea Kettle - Saraaa Impression hiii kharaab kar diyaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

दंगे की भेंट चढ़े इलाके में खुला ‘नमो टी स्टॉल’आईबीएन-7 | 05-Feb 22:34 PM

अहमदाबाद। अहमदाबाद में बीजेपी कार्यकर्ता चाय की दुकानों का नाम नरेंद्र मोदी के नाम पर करने का अभियान चला रहे हैं। इस कड़ी में उन्होंने दंगों की आग में झुलसे नरोदा पाटिया के पास एक मुस्लिम दुकानदार की दुकान का नाम भी मोदी के नाम पर कर दिया है।


----------



## aakash_2410

Armstrong said:


> *Nair Bhai*, don't tell me Modi's Election Symbol is a Tea Kettle - Saraaa Impression hiii kharaab kar diyaa !



It isn't. It's Lotus (BJP) Tea Kettle probably symbolises his humble origin and the fact that he used to sell tea in his older days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

Armstrong said:


> *Nair Bhai*, don't tell me Modi's Election Symbol is a Tea Kettle - Saraaa Impression hiii kharaab kar diyaa !


Offcorse not... Our Election symbol is Lotus ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

NAMO blood Donation Camp...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

Nair saab said:


> MODI ne Phaad Di...
> 
> 
> The way he said... Aap mujhe PM banado mere upar to aap ke yaha ke Pranab daa to rahenge ...
> 
> One thing to remember is that election in Bengal is 3 way... LEFT Vs TMC Vs Congres Vs BJP... even if BJP manages to increases its vote share by 10% it would mean trouble for Left and TMC...


was there a speech?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431117517122052096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nutron star

at last relief comes to us..hey bhogobaan tomar chorone koti koti pronaam..modi bhai please save bangla from those parasites
and heal us..roso golla for you..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

godofwar said:


> What historical problems ?
> History belongs in the past,
> African Americans were bought and sold as cattle in Europe,North America and South America.
> *Do they get reservations ?*
> This dirty politics of reservations is endemic to India.



sorry to disappoint you, but they do.

The maori also get affirmative action in Universities in New Zealand as well.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Puchtoon @Roybot @NKVD @Nair saab 

guys it's hilarious.

Arun shourie mimics Arnab as he speaks on current deplorable state of media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

After that interview shows his mental state to every one

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

*BJP may announce allies in couple of days*


> The Bharatiya Janata Party may announce the names of all its allies for the Lok Sabha election in a day or two, according to Pon. Radhakrishnan, president of the State unit.
> 
> The party was keen on making public the details regarding the allies before Gujarat Chief Minister and the party’s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi addressed a rally in Vandalur near here on Saturday, the BJP president told_The Hindu_ here on Wednesday.
> 
> His party would invite leaders of other parties, including the Pattali Makkal Katchi (PMK), the Marumalarchi Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam (MDMK) and the Kongu Makkal Desiya Katchi (KMDK) headed by E.R. Easwaran. Asked about the status of talks with the Desiya Murpokku Dravida Kazhagam (DMDK), Mr. Radhakrishnan could say that his party was still in touch with the DMDK. “Even yesterday, a leader of the DMDK spoke to us.”
> 
> On the tape released by Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Prashant Bhushan of conversations between Sharad Kumar Reddy, former MD of Kalaignar TV, and M.S. Jaffar Sait, former ADGP of Tamil Nadu, Mr. Radhakrishnan said it was for the DMK to give a reply. However, he was of the view that the AAP might have done it for the sake of getting “cheap publicity.”
> BJP may announce allies in couple of days - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

V Interesting article 

Going Bengali: Narendra Modi impresses massive Kolkata crowd

Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/g...ata-crowd-1375859.html?utm_source=ref_article


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Its called besharmi he is saying make me pm so that i can lick china's feet and allow big corporates like ambani and adani to loot all.
> 
> While small and medium industries and people suffer.




Corrupt congress says Modi is helping Industrialist in unfair manner but can't prove anything. Same congress gives free coal block to same people in Delhi. Supreme court has ordered inquiry. Congress lick the feet of corrupt Industrialist. Congi sucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

_Must Read Article :_
BJP in UP confident of 40,trying for 50 ;Caste equations,modi from UP and other things {{*3 Page GOLD*}}

_complete UP picture modi,bsp,sp,aap,caste and much more masala_

BJP's UP challenge: 50-plus seats seem a tall order for Lok Sabha elections - The Economic Times



_In other news:_


Mayawati going for muslim+dalit (+Gujjars?)
Lok Sabha polls: Adding muslims to dalit base, BSP hopes to win western UP - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

VeeraBahadur said:


> This news is dates back to 2013. Are you 12 year old ??



He is a master politician so all of his strokes are master. I would like BJP to flourish in WB for the betterment of Bengal and for the betterment of India.



Chola warrior said:


> He is from mumbai and a victim of 1992 mumbai riots.
> But he never bothers answering my question
> As Modi/BJP responsible for Gujarat riots isn't Congress responsible for Mumbai riots? so why is he supporting Congress?




You have to understand the psyche of these Guys. Actually they do not bother about or concern with well being of Muslims. They are Just like politician who plays with Emotion of people. They are like Muslim countries who talk a lot about Muslims but ally with those country who brutally Kills Muslims e.g China. these guys will not have any problem of Muslims being killed in Congi ruled state or a state like Kashmir. If a fraction of that happens in BJP rule states they will jump in to play politics.


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> 4.) BJP/SS are responsible for Mumbai Riots and Modi for Gujarat riots.




Crowd of Goons who attacked Hindus was responsible for Mumbai riots and terrorist who Burned alive the Hindus were responsible for Gujarat RIots.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Puchtoon said:


> _Must Read Article :_
> BJP in UP confident of 40,trying for 50 ;Caste equations,modi from UP and other things {{*3 Page GOLD*}}
> 
> _complete UP picture modi,bsp,sp,aap,caste and much more masala_
> 
> BJP's UP challenge: 50-plus seats seem a tall order for Lok Sabha elections - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> _In other news:_
> 
> 
> Mayawati going for muslim+dalit (+Gujjars?)
> Lok Sabha polls: Adding muslims to dalit base, BSP hopes to win western UP - The Economic Times



While I'm encouraged with the fact that BJP is confident of 40+ seats and aiming for 50+. It's disheartening to see how caste politics still is so important in UP.


----------



## Indischer

kbd-raaf said:


> While I'm encouraged with the fact that BJP is confident of 40+ seats and aiming for 50+. It's disheartening to see how caste politics still is so important in UP.



As long as Caste identities exist, every caste would like to have a representative in the Government to further/preserve their interests. And the Govt can't issue affirmative actions(or is it discrimination?) on caste lines and expect casteism to diminish. I'm afraid India is caught in a vicious circle, the exit to which is known by all, but needed by only a few.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> *BJP may announce allies in couple of days*




Buddy I want atleast 3-5 seats in TN



Puchtoon said:


> _Must Read Article :_
> BJP in UP confident of 40,trying for 50 ;Caste equations,modi from UP and other things {{*3 Page GOLD*}}



For NaMo to reach Delhi comfortably, he needs atleast 50-55 in UP. 

And it is not an impossible task!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Indischer said:


> As long as Caste identities exist, every caste would like to have a representative in the Government to further/preserve their interests. And the Govt can't issue affirmative actions(or is it discrimination?) on caste lines and expect casteism to diminish. I'm afraid India is caught in a vicious circle, the exit to which is known by all, but needed by only a few.



A dalit intellectual once wrote in pioneer that urbanization stops castism while getting opposition from none .



kbd-raaf said:


> While I'm encouraged with the fact that BJP is confident of 40+ seats and aiming for 50+. It's disheartening to see how caste politics still is so important in UP.


It will take time,particular caste based parties should be annihilated for that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Puchtoon said:


> A dalit intellectual once wrote in pioneer that urbanization stops castism while getting opposition from none .



I couldn't get that part. Could you elaborate a bit more on that?


----------



## Puchtoon

CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy I want atleast 3-5 seats in TN
> 
> 
> 
> For NaMo to reach Delhi comfortably, he needs atleast 50-55 in UP.
> 
> And it is not an impossible task!


Not necessary but Should 



Indischer said:


> I couldn't get that part. Could you elaborate a bit more on that?


nobody opposes urbanization


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*When Bongs were enthralled with Modi's speech, never before in 60 years.*

U*ni eshey gechhen. Uni eshey gechhen*, (He has come, he has come)” goes the excited rumour at the dusty Brigade Parade Ground in Kolkata. Since much of the crowd is occupied in tossing pebbles to try and get the people in front to sit down, no one can quite see who the “he” is at first. It turns out it is not Narendra Modi. It’s the BJP’s latest inductee – Bappi Lahiri. 

Fortunately the rotund Bappi Lahiri makes for quite an unmistakable landmark on the faraway stage. “See Bappi-da over there” a man orients his young son. And then points out other luminaries like Varun Gandhi relative to Bappi-da as if he is the pole star. In Kolkata rallies, size clearly matters. Once upon a time the CPM had scoffed at the BJP’s ambitions in West Bengal saying one needed a telescope to see the BJP. A man standing at the back of Narendra Modi’s jan samudra of a rally in Brigade Parade Ground unknowingly turns that quip on it’s head. “I wish I had brought a telescope,” he complains. “The stage is so far away and there are so many people.”

As I said, when Kolkata has a rally, size matters. A lot. More than anything anyone says at a rally what people relive with a sort of masochistic relish is the pain. People remember historic rallies by how long it took them to get home from work. A political party’s mettle is measured by its ability to bring the city’s already chaotic traffic to its knees. As the Modi rally got underway, Ram Vilas, standing wrapped in a shawl and monkey cap (though he is from Uttar Pradesh not West Bengal) says he’s been coming to rallies here for thirty years. *This is quite something he says. “After thirty years I really saw the Brigade ground filled up,” he says admiringly.* “Jyoti Basu could not do it. Indira Gandhi could no do it.” He says, "the whole world is waiting for Modi.” That’s to be expected.

The BJP alleges their buses are being blocked. But the crowd Modi can draw in a state where the BJP is not even the main opposition is impressive. The Telegraph estimates that over 1.5 lakh came to the Brigade Parade Ground. “*The size of this rally will surely give Mamata sleepless nights.* She’ll have to take a sleeping pill tonight,” chuckles Mousumi Bhattacharya from Debagram in Nadia close to the famous battlefield of Plassey. 

Bhattacharya ran as a zilla parishad candidate on the BJP ticket. But she’s stuck at the back of the rally, sitting on a newspaper and all she can see are the backs of green plastic chairs where Modi fans are piled up, sometimes four to a chair. “I could have seen it better on TV at home,” admits Bhattacharya. “But the crush of the crowd has its own enjoyment.” Modi plays the huge crowd to the hilt. The poster above the stage includes him into a Bengali pantheon of Tagore, Subhas Bose, Kazi Nazrul Islam, Swami Vivekananda and Shyama Prasad Mukherjee. If the poster is subtle in its Bengali canonization, the speakers are more blatant, one exhorting the crowd to put their vishwas in Narendrabhai the same way they once put their faith in another Naren (Vivekananda). 

As the choir breathlessly sings the old Bengali patriotic song “Muktir mondiro sopanotoley” this could be a hammer-and-sickle roadside rally. Rallies in Bengal, no matter the political colour, apparently have a certain cast-in-stone song list. One expects the choir to break into “Negro bhai aamaar Paul Robeson” any minute. Modi, clearly delighted by the mammoth crowd, Bengali-name drops throughout his speech, stroking Bengali pride and stoking Bengali hurts. Subhas Bose or Subhas-babu didn’t get his rightful place in history because of Congress conspiracies. Pranab-dada, he reminds the audience was denied the prime ministership after Indira Gandhi’s assassination though he was the senior-most member in her cabinet. (Jyoti Basu too was denied the prime ministership too but he does not mention that.) 

While all political leaders try and play to their audiences in their speeches, Modi goes above and beyond the call of duty in his flattery. *He coos “Aami tomaay bhalobashi” to his “sonar Bangla”. He quotes Tagore’s Where the Mind is Without Fear in stentorian Bengali. And if he slips and calls a rosogolla a rosogollo, the crowd is forgiving*. Especially because he leads them in a chant of “cholbe na, cholbe na” (will not work, will not work) and slyly mocks Mamata’s favourite slogan “poriborton” showing he understands not just the state’s history but gets its political lingo as well to deliver a few jabs. 

“*The speech shows he has done his homework,”* smiles Soumit De Sarkar, a civil engineer from Kolkata dressed in the Bengali intellectual’s uniform of kurta and jeans. “For a non-Bengali to have this many Bengali touches is quite unusual.” Of course, the irony is much of the audience is as Bengalis quaintly put it, “non-Bengali” as well – from Jharkhand, Bihar, UP, Kolkata’s Marwari business community. Modi’s laboured Bengali is not exactly wasted on them but they are rather bemused. 

They are more interested in his plans for the future of India than his rumination on the wonder that was Bengal and the debt owed to Shyama Prasad Mukherjee and Gurudev Tagore. Many are here to see Modi as a sort of tourist attraction while they drink the lebu-cha (lemon tea) and suck on chutney lozenges. Mahadev Bala has come with his wife Bakul from Purbastali, a two-and-half hour journey by train. He says he does not want to stay and visit the Indian Museum or the Zoo. “I have a rabbit, dogs, guinea pigs and all kind of birds at home,” he says. “I will go back right after the rally.” For him a Modi sighting even from afar is accomplishment enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indischer said:


> As long as Caste identities exist, every caste would like to have a representative in the Government to further/preserve their interests. And the Govt can't issue affirmative actions(or is it discrimination?) on caste lines and expect casteism to diminish. I'm afraid India is caught in a vicious circle, the exit to which is known by all, but needed by only a few.



I was brought up without ever knowing what my caste was/is, this needs to be replicated across India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Puchtoon said:


> Not necessity but Should
> 
> 
> nobody opposes urbanization




Casteism can be removed altogether if the Government so wishes. It survives solely because the Government has provided it institutional support. Didn't Sati die out once abolished? But can/will we ever get a Leader who's so strong-willed as to abolish caste system? Not in my lifetime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy I want atleast 3-5 seats in TN
> 
> 
> 
> For NaMo to reach Delhi comfortably, he needs atleast 50-55 in UP.
> 
> And it is not an impossible task!



He may get more , some of the people over there vote for AIADMK because they think the party favors Hindus , if BJP comes into play those votes may go for BJP...


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Star Wars said:


> He may get more , some of the people over there vote for AIADMK because they think the party favors Hindus , if BJP comes into play those votes may go for BJP...



hmm, fingers crossed


----------



## Puchtoon

Indischer said:


> Casteism can be removed altogether if the Government so wishes. It survives solely because the Government has provided it institutional support. Didn't Sati die out once abolished? But can/will we ever get a Leader who's so strong-willed as to abolish caste system? Not in my lifetime.



Caste is linked to part of life ,its not that easy concept to understand if you are not born inside it .

How you eat,what you eat,where you eat,where you live,marriage,death,how people view you these are all decided by caste.

Sati was not this type of concept :|

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> _Must Read Article :_
> BJP in UP confident of 40,trying for 50 ;Caste equations,modi from UP and other things {{*3 Page GOLD*}}
> 
> _complete UP picture modi,bsp,sp,aap,caste and much more masala_
> 
> BJP's UP challenge: 50-plus seats seem a tall order for Lok Sabha elections - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> _In other news:_
> 
> 
> Mayawati going for muslim+dalit (+Gujjars?)
> Lok Sabha polls: Adding muslims to dalit base, BSP hopes to win western UP - The Economic Times



Article states that youth is largely gona vote in favour of BJP and good news is that UP has added 1.8 carore new voters for this 2014 poll when one compares with 2009 polls.There are total 13.6 voters in UP ready to cast their votes this year.Now you do the maths. Almost 15% new voters and that is huge. I would give 55-60 seats to BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Puchtoon said:


> Caste is linked to part of life ,its not that easy concept to understand if you are not born inside it .
> 
> How you eat,what you eat,where you eat,where you live,how people view you these are all decided by caste.
> 
> Sati was not this type of concept :|



I agree. But the Caste system is beyond it's sell-by date. If action to discard it is taken now, it will eventually get diminished in 40-50 years to the extent that it will no longer be a factor in elections, jobs etc. If Brahmins are the highest and best caste, let everyone become Brahmins! And if everyone is a Brahmin, then no one is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Indischer said:


> I agree. But the Caste system is beyond it's sell-by date. If action to discard it is taken now, it will eventually get diminished in 40-50 years to the extent that it will no longer be a factor in elections, jobs etc. If Brahmins are the highest and best caste, let everyone become Brahmins! And if everyone is a Brahmin, then no one is.


No body should be made anything !

Neither brahmin is superior nor shudra is inferior and no one is outcaste ~ PERIOD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Puchtoon said:


> No body should be made anything !
> 
> Neither brahmin is superior nor shudra is inferior and no one is outcaste ~ PERIOD



Yes. But then, why has the offcial Government terminology classify a few as Forward Castes and a few as Backward Castes? Are they on the basis of economic indicators? Or are they on the basis of social stratification?

Moreover, will anyone agree if I say I have no caste? That's not what one can say while applying for a Government seat in College, or a Government Office for a job, or while deciding to vote for a candidate in an Election, even one as big as Lok Sabha Polls. How do we come out of this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Indischer said:


> Yes. But then, why has the offcial Government terminology classify a few as Forward Castes and a few as Backward Castes? Are they on the basis of economic indicators? Or are they on the basis of social stratification?
> 
> Moreover, will anyone agree if I say I have no caste? That's not what one can say while applying for a Government seat in College, or a Government Office for a job, or while deciding to vote for a candidate in an Election, even one as big as Lok Sabha Polls. How do we come out of this?



a)Backward quota is based on mandal commision .
b)Forward are all those who are NOT sc,st,obc
c) caste is not by choice .

Few solutions

1.Intercaste marraiges(incentives should be given).
2.Don't vote caste based parties .
3.Urbanization.
4.Creamy layer protection .
5.done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Puchtoon said:


> 1.Intercaste marraiges(dolls should be given).
> 2.Don't vote caste based parties .
> 3.Urbanization.
> 4.Creamy layer protection .
> 5.done



But nobody can force anyone to do any of the above! Only the Government has legitimate right to force people to conform to some guidelines. What can the Government do in this? Let's see, how about the Government making it mandatory for it's citizens to have an Intercaste marriage?  

I can think of one simple and immediate remedy to alleviate some injustices.Quotas and positive discrimination ought to be based on economic indicators alone, not caste indicators. This is after all, mere common sense. But will at least this be implemented in India? NO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> But nobody can force anyone to do any of the above! Only the Government has legitimate right to force people to conform to some guidelines. What can the Government do in this?* Let's see, how about the Government making it mandatory for it's citizens to have an Intercaste marriage?*
> 
> I can think of one simple and immediate remedy to alleviate some injustices.Quotas and positive discrimination ought to be based on economic indicators alone, not caste indicators. This is after all, mere common sense. But will at least this be implemented in India? NO.



So you approve of my idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> So you approve of my idea



I have sworn an oath of Brahmacharya or celibacy. This is for the benefit of my countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Narendra Modi draws the young and educated - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> *I have sworn an oath of Brahmacharya or celibacy*. This is for the benefit of my countrymen.



Only Women have a choice in this matter. Men become a brahmachari involuntarily.


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> Only Women have a choice in this matter. Men become a brahmachari involuntarily.



I'm out to prove the fallacy of this claim, and to revive the glorious line of Rishis of old who could impregnate a girl merely with their sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> I'm out to prove the fallacy of this claim, and to revive the glorious line of *Rishis of old who could impregnate a girl merely with their sight.*



It's called Indian sex education.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> It's called Indian sex education.



Many of our good boys still practice it. Some can literally disrobe a girl with their eyes and make her feel conscious about her modesty.


----------



## Puchtoon

Indischer said:


> I can think of one simple and immediate remedy to alleviate some injustices.Quotas and positive discrimination ought to be based on economic indicators alone, not caste indicators. This is after all, mere common sense. But will at least this be implemented in India? NO.


NO


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> Many of our good boys still practice it. Some can literally disrobe a girl with their eyes and make her feel conscious about her modesty.



But we must stop this, this is what Rahul meant by female empowerment.


See how I got us back on topic 



Puchtoon said:


> NO



@Indischer 

To be fair to Puchtoon, his approach is the more realistic one. You have to make people less caste conscious first to gradually replace affirmative action based on caste.

Too much of a gravy trainfor all involved to stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Puchtoon said:


> NO



We're the biggest impediments to our own success. Anyways, let's hope for a better future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Ravi Nair said:


> But we must stop this, this is what Rahul meant by female empowerment.
> 
> 
> See how I got us back on topic
> 
> 
> 
> @Indischer
> 
> To be fair to Puchtoon, his approach is the more realistic one. You have to make people less caste conscious first to gradually replace affirmative action based on caste.
> 
> Too much of a gravy trainfor all involved to stop.



I have talked to many so called UC's mostly like caste reservations to end but not caste .

What's wrong when a dalit says "_first end caste_"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Puchtoon said:


> I have talked to many so called UC's mostly like caste reservations to end but not caste .
> 
> What's wrong when a dalit says "_first end caste_"?



It's what you talked about, Urbanisation.

When there are more job opportunities, more interaction between the castes, the system will naturally weaken.

The corporate offices in India are multi-religious multi-ethnic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Puchtoon said:


> I have talked to many so called UC's mostly like caste reservations to end but not caste .
> 
> What's wrong when a dalit says "_first end caste_"?


My point exactly. End castes, or make them so insignificant that wielding them can get you neither power nor prestige nor wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Indischer said:


> We're the biggest impediments to our own success. Anyways, let's hope for a better future.



Why to make goals which are almost impossible and can led to chaos ?

do you understand the risk if caste leaders start victimhood politcs on this issue?it could lead to civil war.

Why can't we find reasonable acceptable solution's than JUST SCRAP IT types?

People still view lower castes with cruel eyes even if they are officers ,Reservations are a pride issue for them,you have to understand 



Ravi Nair said:


> It's what you talked about, Urbanisation.
> 
> When there are more job opportunities, more interaction between the castes, the system will naturally weaken.
> 
> The corporate offices in India are multi-religious multi-ethnic.



not just urbanization automatic creamy layer protection,intercaste marraiges . many such solutions can be found out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Puchtoon said:


> Why to make goals which are almost impossible and can led to chaos ?
> 
> do you understand the risk if caste leaders start victimhood politcs on this issue?it could lead to civil war.
> 
> Why can't we find reasonable acceptable solution's than JUST SCRAP IT types?
> 
> People still view lower castes with cruel eyes even if are officers ,Reservations are a pride issue for them,you have to understand



Isn't it the same Government that has brought in such quotas. If it can provide such quotas, it can also cancel them. Mind you, I'm still in favour of quotas, but for the economically downtrodden, who are incidentally from all castes.

And regarding victimhood politics, such leaders can all be made to sing the way the Government wants with the right mix of persuation and power. As I said before, what's needed most is Political Will, and strong leadership. Sometimes, such momentous and crucial decisions are necessary for the entire Nation to escape Jupiter's velocity and hurtle along the path of greatness.


----------



## HariPrasad

A B Bardhan, the old communist was very angry yesterday and doing lots of abusing of Modi. He called him Dalal of Industrialist and said that he arranged chair in such a way to consume more space and show crowd bigger that what it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Indischer said:


> Isn't it the same Government that has brought in such quotas. If it can provide such quotas, it can also cancel them. Mind you, I'm still in favour of quotas, but for the economically downtrodden, who are incidentally from all castes.
> 
> And regarding victimhood politics, such leaders can all be made to sing the way the Government wants with the right mix of persuation and power. As I said before, what's needed most is Political Will, and strong leadership. Sometimes, such momentous and crucial decisions are necessary for the entire Nation to escape Jupiter's velocity and hurtle along the path of greatness.



None can cancel them, nobody can get 2/3 now in Parliament and numbers are not in your favor .

How can Lovers of scrape reservation campaign(15-20%) end something which benefits 70-80%?

Can you get 2/3 majority with 15% Votes(possible only if all UC vote for you) ? HAHAH its more like loosing deposit


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> A B Bardhan, the old communist was very angry yesterday and doing lots of abusing of Modi. He called him Dalal of Industrialist and said that he arranged chair in such a way to consume more space and show crowd bigger that what it is.



Ignore these chinese 



Indischer said:


> Isn't it the same Government that has brought in such quotas. If it can provide such quotas, it can also cancel them. Mind you, I'm still in favour of quotas, but for the economically downtrodden, who are incidentally from all castes.
> 
> And regarding victimhood politics, such leaders can all be made to sing the way the Government wants with the right mix of persuation and power. As I said before, what's needed most is Political Will, and strong leadership. Sometimes, such momentous and crucial decisions are necessary for the entire Nation to escape Jupiter's velocity and hurtle along the path of greatness.



Cancellation of reservations are not possible for another 20 yrs atleast


----------



## Indischer

Puchtoon said:


> None can cancel them, nobody can get 2/3 now in Parliament and numbers are not in your favor .
> 
> How can Lovers of scrape reservation campaign(15-20%) end something which benefits 70-80%?
> 
> Can you get 2/3 majority with 15% Votes(possible only if all UC vote for you) ? HAHAH its more like loosing deposit



Which brings us back to post number 4258 in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431309335378264065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Aami tomar bhalo bhashi: Narendra Modi wins over Kolkata*


http://www.firstpost.com/politics/a...r-kolkata-1375859.html?utm_source=ref_article



VeeraBahadur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431309335378264065



This is an open secret, everyone knew, he's got nothing to do with it.

Its just the sicukular media who tried to sling mud of Amit and NaMo.


----------



## MST

HariPrasad said:


> A B Bardhan, the old communist was very angry yesterday and doing lots of abusing of Modi. He called him Dalal of Industrialist and said that he arranged chair in such a way to consume more space and show crowd bigger that what it is.


He is a frustrated old man. A communist who expects the whole world to live in vilages and worship Lenin and Mao. What else do you expect from him. CPI will be in single digit in next elections. He can do nothing but rant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

MST said:


> He is a frustrated old man. A communist who expects the whole world to live in vilages and worship Lenin and Mao. What else do you expect from him. CPI will be in single digit in next elections. He can do nothing but rant.



Yes i show another old communist loosing politeness and did same rant. He called lots of Nonsense about modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

What are some of the reforms and rollbacks that we expect BJP to take?

I'm looking for immediate roll backs of communal violence and land acquisition acts.

Immediate shots in the arm for the economy in terms of massive infra projects. 

Gradual improvements in governance.

Gradual improvements in the bureaucracy.


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> What are some of the reforms and rollbacks that we expect BJP to take?
> 
> I'm looking for immediate roll backs of communal violence and land acquisition acts.
> 
> Immediate shots in the arm for the economy in terms of massive infra projects.
> 
> Gradual improvements in governance.
> 
> Gradual improvements in the bureaucracy.



First is NAC and NIC


----------



## kbd-raaf

Puchtoon said:


> First is NAC and NIC



What are those?


----------



## MST

HariPrasad said:


> Yes i show another old communist loosing politeness and did same rant. He called lots of Nonsense about modi.


Its best to ignore the communists. I am betting these pseudo intellectuals, they won't have more the 20 MPs in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> What are some of the reforms and rollbacks that we expect BJP to take?
> 
> I'm looking for immediate roll backs of communal violence and land acquisition acts.
> 
> Immediate shots in the arm for the economy in terms of massive infra projects.
> 
> Gradual improvements in governance.
> 
> Gradual improvements in the bureaucracy.




My To do list.

Revoke communal violance bill.

Re investigation of all corruption cases against all politician and bureaucrats.

Bring back Black money.

Stop Manarega and food security. Spend the money in development. We can build huge infracture such as River grid and diamond quadrilateral. 

Spend huge amount in R & D particularly in Defense, Space and Nuclear. 

Develop all engineering collages on the pattern of IITS And B school in the pattern of IIMS.

Tax reforms and down sizing of government employees.


----------



## MST

kbd-raaf said:


> What are some of the reforms and rollbacks that we expect BJP to take?
> 
> I'm looking for immediate roll backs of communal violence and land acquisition acts.
> 
> Immediate shots in the arm for the economy in terms of massive infra projects.
> 
> Gradual improvements in governance.
> 
> Gradual improvements in the bureaucracy.


It has to be Economy, Economy, Economy.

Chidu has fucked the economy real bad. People are not realizing it. But if there is hung parliament after May with some third front shit forming govt with Congis expect the Rupee to tank to 75 to dollar. And thats when it will hit us.

Why Chidu's 17 Feb budget will be the biggest con-job in fiscal history - Firstbiz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Notice for no-confidence motion against Manmohan Singh govt given by Cong MP Sabbam Hari.
11:49am - 6 Feb 14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> What are those?


NAC-Sonianomics institute
NIC-communal national integration council


----------



## fsayed

We will create a new organizational unit at the Panchayat level, a link between booth level and block level units. Elected members of Panchayats and Nagarpalikas, particularly women, Dalits and Other Backward Classes will be nominated to various organizational positions. #INC2014

Read more here Vision - INC


----------



## kbd-raaf

Puchtoon said:


> NAC-Sonianomics institute
> NIC-communal national integration council


Everything I hear about them, makes me hate them more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

fsayed said:


> We will create a new organizational unit at the Panchayat level, a link between booth level and block level units. Elected members of Panchayats and Nagarpalikas, particularly women, Dalits and Other Backward Classes will be nominated to various organizational positions. #INC2014
> 
> Read more here Vision - INC


Congress is in power for last 10 years. Why they didn't do it in these 10 years?


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> Everything I hear about them, makes me hate them more.


BJP wallas go so much in opposing congoons that they end up praising jinnah ,congoons go so much in opposing bjp that they end up using hardline traitor communal elements for their cause .


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> I have sworn an oath of Brahmacharya or celibacy. This is for the benefit of my countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


>


Mera shakal kuch iske jaisa hi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Mera shakal kuch iske jaisa hi hai.


Mujhe to thodi harkat bhi iske jaisi lagti hai ...


----------



## Puchtoon

Hindu terror back again on the agenda,2009 ke baad sidhe 2014


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


> Hindu terror back again on the agenda,2009 ke baad sidhe 2014



All these tantrums just goes to show the desperation of Congressis, they are feeling the heat.



But Union Home Minister Sushilkumar Shinde seems to believe the report. "If Aseemanand has made the revelation, then it must be true." 


Read more at: Aseemanand's revelation on RSS chief: NIA denies it, Sushilkumar Shinde buys it : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Mujhe to thodi harkat bhi iske jaisi lagti hai ...



Yeh toh peshe se jaadu-tona wala koi dhongi baba lagta hai. Muj jaisa hardcore Aghori nai.


----------



## Puchtoon

The most dangerous thing is congies giving bad name to india through these tehelka/caravan type stunts,its not about rss .


----------



## jha

*Amit Shah not named in Ishrat case supplementary chargesheet*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Another controversy aseemanand said mohan bhagwat knew about malegaon blasts.

Press Release | The Caravan - A Journal of Politics and Culture


----------



## Puchtoon

lightoftruth said:


> Another controversy aseemanand said mohan bhagwat knew about malegaon blasts.
> 
> Press Release | The Caravan - A Journal of Politics and Culture


Ya i know ,would have believed but the timing looks suspicious.

Here is another example

Ajmer blast accused says Shinde forced him to name RSS chief - Yahoo News India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

Puchtoon said:


> Ya i know ,would have believed but the timing looks suspicious.
> 
> Here is another example
> 
> Ajmer blast accused says Shinde forced him to name RSS chief - Yahoo News India


agree seems political more as NIA has denied it now.

NIA has asked to give those tapes in court.

ps: meanwhile antony said no funds for mmrca. bastards


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431249001778667520


lightoftruth said:


> agree seems political more as NIA has denied it now.
> 
> NIA has asked to give those tapes in court.
> 
> ps: meanwhile antony said no funds for mmrca. bastards



If you look at tehelka's earning with no magzine sells its out of this world 
http://www.firstpost.com/india/tehe...-profits-for-tejpal-family-shoma-1254789.html

These shitty magazines have no sales,they have some political agenda(for which they receive lump sum amounts)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

I have a feeling in 2019, Congress which is leaving India with massive debts etc through its scorched Earth policy, is going to capitalise on the unpopular, difficult reforms that the Modi govt will have to pursue.


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> I have a feeling in 2019, Congress which is leaving India with massive debts etc through its scorched Earth policy, is going to capitalise on the unpopular, difficult reforms that the Modi govt will have to pursue.



Modi will kick pakistan upside down to win elections,he will not loose in any condition,he is that type of a man 

That's why congress fears him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Yeh toh peshe se jaadu-tona wala koi dhongi baba lagta hai. Muj jaisa hardcore Aghori nai.


Nah that's exactly who he is ... a hardcore Aghori who has mastered the art you mentioned in below post... 



Indischer said:


> Many of our good boys still practice it. Some can literally disrobe a girl with their eyes and make her feel conscious about her modesty.



If don't believe me here watch it yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Nah that's exactly who he is ... a hardcore Aghori who has mastered the art you mentioned in below post...
> 
> 
> 
> If don't believe me here watch it yourself



Touche!  waise, do these Aghories frequent places in Delhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Touche!  waise, do these Aghories frequent places in Delhi?


They is everywhere man ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> They is everywhere man ...



Damn these aghories! Disrobing and raping our Women folk.


----------



## kaykay

chandra babu Naidu meets Uddhav Thackray on T-Bill. Allaince in making?
www.indiatvnews.com/politics/national/chandrababu-meets-uddhav-thackeray-shiv-sena-to-oppose-telangan-14705.html/?maneref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fm%3Fq%3DShivsena%2Bmeets%2BTDP%26client%3Dms-opera-mini%26channel%3Dnew



Indischer said:


> Damn these aghories! Disrobing and raping our Women folk.


Once I met an aghori in kumbh mela, Allahabad. He ordered me to go outside in market and buy 1 litre mustard oil for him. Haha I was like 'fu*k off a$$ hole'. Hehe


----------



## CorporateAffairs

kbd-raaf said:


> I have a feeling in 2019, Congress which is leaving India with massive debts etc through its scorched Earth policy, is going to capitalise on the unpopular, difficult reforms that the Modi govt will have to pursue.



let Modi win 2014. And then you will see how he will take India on path of development and will ultimately decimate the congress as he did in GJ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy I want atleast 3-5 seats in TN
> 
> 
> 
> For NaMo to reach Delhi comfortably, he needs atleast 50-55 in UP.
> 
> And it is not an impossible task!



There could be few surprises from unexpected quarters. You never know... hoping that BJP will make some inroads in WB & southern states! UP & Bihar are very crucial as BJP is expected to contest all the seats in those states!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Narendra Modi gets his facts wrong once again, this time at Kolkata rally *


_Kolkata: BJP's prime ministerial candidate and Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi got his facts wrong during a rally in the West Bengal capital on Wednesday. _

*At the rally, Modi mentioned that only 35 percent schools in the state have electricity and that 60 percent girls' schools in the state have toilets.*

Going by the facts, the report of a review committee meeting held on Wednesday, *98 percent schools in West Bengal have toilets while most primary, upper primary, secondary and higher secondary schools have uninterrupted power supply.*

*In fact, West Bengal is the only state in India that has a power bank.*

*Modi has landed in a tight spot more than once for making serial mistakes during his recent speeches.*

Addressing a gathering after the inauguration of a multi-speciality hospital in Gujarat's Kheda district on November 10 last year, Modi had said, "Syama Prasad Mookerjee was a revolutionary. He died in 1930 in London. But the Congress never bothered to bring back his ashes to the country."

*Going by the facts, the revolutionary Modi was referring to was Shyamji Krishna Verma, a freedom fighter, lawyer and a journalist.*

*Mookerjee was the founder of the Jan Sangh, which was later transformed into the BJP. He died in a Jammu and Kashmir prison on June 23, 1953 - 45 days after being detained for entering the state without a permit.*

At a rally in Punjab in June last year, Modi had held India's first Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru responsible for Mookerjee's death.

Modi said, "Nehru should have sent an emissary to bring the ashes (of Mookerjee) back. The Congress government didn't get them back till 2003. It was me who brought the ashes to India in 2003."

*Modi later apologised for the blunder. But his critics on Twitter described him as "his own party's history".*

At the October 27 Patna rally - held hours after serial blasts rocked the Bihar capital - Modi had said, *"When we are reminded of the Gupta Dynasty, we are reminded of Chandragupta's rajneeti."*

Bihar chief minister and Modi's political rival, Nitish Kumar, had replied saying, *"The BJP has amazing grasp of history. They should know Chandragupta was of Maurya dynasty, not of Gupta dynasty."*
*Narendra Modi gets his facts wrong once again, this time at Kolkata rally - daily.bhaskar.com*


----------



## Fawkes

Fucktards teaching history.
There were two chandragupta.
One from mourya and other from gupta dynasty. Nitish himself needs some lessons on history of bihar.

@ Zakir, don't be an idiot. atleast read what crap you're posting. 
Here is link for the other chandragupta.
Chandragupta I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Truth Finder

Modi's figures were wrong yesterday. But the speech was touching.


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## Bhai Zakir

Fawkes said:


> Fucktards teaching history.
> There were two chandragupta.
> One from mourya and other from gupta dynasty. Nitish himself needs some lessons on history of bihar.
> 
> @ Zakir, don't be an idiot. atleast read what crap you're posting.
> Here is link for the other chandragupta.
> Chandragupta I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




*1.) This is why i don't like to debate with Modi fans they are ZERO in knowledge and HIGH ON cheer leading.*

2.) *You should have read the link u have posted the chandragupta I ur talking about was the king of Ujjain and Ujjain is in Madhya Pradesh not in bihar. His capital was Ujjain not Patliputra. *

3.) *While Modi was refering to the king of Patliputra (Bihar) and that is Chandragupta "Maurya"*

4.) *Obviously while in the Bihar Modi was referring to Chandragupta Maurya who was the king of Bihar only a fool will believe that while in Bihar he was referring to king of Ujjain or king of Nepal or king of Persia.*

5.) Where Modi goes wrong was the fact that he called Chandragupta Maurya of Gupta dynasty but in fact he was of Maurya dynasty. 

This shows Modi's lack of knowledge and low IQ. 



Truth Finder said:


> Modi's figures were wrong yesterday. But the speech was touching.




You got it. Every time his facts and figure are wrong, truth on lower side but drama and bhashanbazi on higher side. 

He end up making fool of himself.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


> *1.) This is why i don't like to debate with Modi fans they are ZERO in knowledge and HIGH ON cheer leading.*
> 
> 2.) *You should have read the link u have posted the chandragupta I ur talking about was the king of Ujjain and Ujjain is in Madhya Pradesh not in bihar. His capital was Ujjain not Patliputra. *
> 
> 3.) *While Modi was refering to the king of Patliputra (Bihar) and that is Chandragupta "Maurya"*
> 
> 4.) *Obviously while in the Bihar Modi was referring to Chandragupta Maurya who was the king of Bihar only a fool will believe that while in Bihar he was referring to king of Ujjain or king of Nepal or king of Persia.*
> 
> 5.) Where Modi goes wrong was the fact that he called Chandragupta Maurya of Gupta dynasty but in fact he was of Maurya dynasty.
> 
> This shows Modi's lack of knowledge and low IQ.



If you have no knowledge of history... you should rather shut your trap instead of making a fool out of yourself. Go & do a bit of research on Gupta dynasty, Chandragupta 1 & Samudragupta.. & see where they ran their kingdom from & what was their capital city then!
Need a bit of help? Check this out...

Gupta Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## drunken-monke

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Narendra Modi gets his facts wrong once again, this time at Kolkata rally *
> 
> 
> _Kolkata: BJP's prime ministerial candidate and Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi got his facts wrong during a rally in the West Bengal capital on Wednesday. _
> 
> *At the rally, Modi mentioned that only 35 percent schools in the state have electricity and that 60 percent girls' schools in the state have toilets.*
> 
> Going by the facts, the report of a review committee meeting held on Wednesday, *98 percent schools in West Bengal have toilets while most primary, upper primary, secondary and higher secondary schools have uninterrupted power supply.*
> 
> *In fact, West Bengal is the only state in India that has a power bank.*
> *Modi has landed in a tight spot more than once for making serial mistakes during his recent speeches.*
> Addressing a gathering after the inauguration of a multi-speciality hospital in Gujarat's Kheda district on November 10 last year, Modi had said, "Syama Prasad Mookerjee was a revolutionary. He died in 1930 in London. But the Congress never bothered to bring back his ashes to the country."
> *Going by the facts, the revolutionary Modi was referring to was Shyamji Krishna Verma, a freedom fighter, lawyer and a journalist.*
> *Mookerjee was the founder of the Jan Sangh, which was later transformed into the BJP. He died in a Jammu and Kashmir prison on June 23, 1953 - 45 days after being detained for entering the state without a permit.*
> At a rally in Punjab in June last year, Modi had held India's first Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru responsible for Mookerjee's death.
> Modi said, "Nehru should have sent an emissary to bring the ashes (of Mookerjee) back. The Congress government didn't get them back till 2003. It was me who brought the ashes to India in 2003."
> *Modi later apologised for the blunder. But his critics on Twitter described him as "his own party's history".*
> At the October 27 Patna rally - held hours after serial blasts rocked the Bihar capital - Modi had said, *"When we are reminded of the Gupta Dynasty, we are reminded of Chandragupta's rajneeti."*
> Bihar chief minister and Modi's political rival, Nitish Kumar, had replied saying, *"The BJP has amazing grasp of history. They should know Chandragupta was of Maurya dynasty, not of Gupta dynasty."*
> *Narendra Modi gets his facts wrong once again, this time at Kolkata rally - daily.bhaskar.com*


Twisting facts as per the need.. Tell me have you got the burnol which gave soothing effect to you???
Since your "tashreef" already charred, now what you gonna bet?? Keep something there ready for burning...
Haters and congressi will let no stone unturned for malign the India's Next PM.. Oh I mean BJP PM candidate...



Bhai Zakir said:


> *1.) This is why i don't like to debate with Modi fans they are ZERO in knowledge and HIGH ON cheer leading.*
> 
> 2.) *You should have read the link u have posted the chandragupta I ur talking about was the king of Ujjain and Ujjain is in Madhya Pradesh not in bihar. His capital was Ujjain not Patliputra. *
> 
> 3.) *While Modi was refering to the king of Patliputra (Bihar) and that is Chandragupta "Maurya"*
> 
> 4.) *Obviously while in the Bihar Modi was referring to Chandragupta Maurya who was the king of Bihar only a fool will believe that while in Bihar he was referring to king of Ujjain or king of Nepal or king of Persia.*
> 
> 5.) Where Modi goes wrong was the fact that he called Chandragupta Maurya of Gupta dynasty but in fact he was of Maurya dynasty.
> 
> This shows Modi's lack of knowledge and low IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it. Every time his facts and figure are wrong, truth on lower side but drama and bhashanbazi on higher side.
> 
> He end up making fool of himself.


Ab yeh history ke sahare deh chalayenge???


----------



## Bhai Zakir

JanjaWeed said:


> If you have no knowledge of history... you should rather shut your trap instead of making a fool out of yourself. Go & do a bit of research on Gupta dynasty, Chandragupta 1 & Samudragupta.. & see where ran their kingdom from & what was their capital city then!
> Need a bit of help? Check this out...
> 
> Gupta Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




1.) *Ever heard of Vikram and Betaal stories??????????? This Vikram was the Maharaja Vikramadita or chandragupta I of Gupta dynesty. King of Ujjain (Madhya Pradesh) not of Patliputra (Bihar) 
*










2.) *The Real Chandragupta of Patliputra (Bihar) was the Chandragupta "Maurya". He was the pride of Bihar who defeated the forces of Alaxender.*

*And was the disciple of the Great "Chanakya" *


----------



## fsayed

Secularism and democracy are the twin pillars of our country, the very foundations of our society. A vast majority of our people are wedded to concepts of religious tolerance, brotherhood of mankind and peaceful coexistence. ‪#‎INC2014‬ 

For more read here Vision - INC


----------



## jha

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) *Ever heard of Vikram and Betaal stories??????????? This Vikram was the Maharaja Vikramadita or chandragupta I of Gupta dynesty. King of Ujjain (Madhya Pradesh) not of Patliputra (Bihar)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) *The Real Chandragupta of Patliputra (Bihar) was the Chandragupta "Maurya". He was the pride of Bihar who defeated the forces of Alaxender.*
> 
> *And was the disciple of the Great "Chanakya" *




Kya bakwaas hai... 

Gupta Dynasty was spread over a large area .. But capital was Patliputra... Dont try "congressize" history of my Magadh now..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) *Ever heard of Vikram and Betaal stories??????????? This Vikram was the Maharaja Vikramadita or chandragupta I of Gupta dynesty. King of Ujjain (Madhya Pradesh) not of Patliputra (Bihar)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) *The Real Chandragupta of Patliputra (Bihar) was the Chandragupta "Maurya". He was the pride of Bihar who defeated the forces of Alaxender.*
> 
> *And was the disciple of the Great "Chanakya" *



I commend your knowledge of ancient Indian history! Now we have a real Chandragupta & a fake Chandragupta! & your evidence is Vikram & baital stories

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

*
Ahmedabad: BJP renames tea stalls after Modi, residents unhappy

Ahmedabad: BJP renames tea stalls after Modi, residents unhappy


Ahmedabad:* BJP activists have been on campaign to name tea stalls after Narendra Modi at Naroda Patia area in Ahmedabad. Naroda Patia was one of the most severely affected areas during the 2002 Gujarat riots.

While the tea stalls are being named after Modi to highlight his tea seller background and build the Lok Sabha campaign, but the residents of Naroda Patia are calling it cheap publicity stunt.

A tea shop run by Zubair Shaikh in Odhav area was re-branded as Namo tea stall by BJP activists. Zubair Shaikh, in his forties, is Qutubuddin Ansari's friend, the tailor whose photo became the face of Gujarat riots.





*The residents of riot-hit Naroda Patia are calling it cheap publicity stunt.*
For the riot-hit residents, the renaming of tea stalls is not some thing to he happy about.

The idea to rename the stalls came from Bharatiya Yuva Janata Morcha leader Prakash Gurjar. Till now over 100 tea stalls have been named after Modi and the idea is to do the same across Ahmedabad.

Prakash Gurhar rejected allegations that BJP workers were forcing owners to rename their tea stalls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

jha said:


> Kya bakwaas hai...
> 
> Gupta Dynasty was spread over a large area .. But capital was Patliputra... Dont try "congressize" history of my Magadh now..



1.) Who says it was spreaded to large part? but he was not a Bihari or pride of Bihar.

2.) Its like saying Modi praised *Queen Elizabeth because her rule was spread over africa, asia, India including Bihar*.

3.) *Hence spread over is not the thing, the real thing is who is bihari having his capital as patliputra?? 

Queen Elizabeth, Chandragupta I or Chandragupta Maurya??????????*

*4.) It is Chandragupta "Mauyra" *

*a.) Born and braught up in Bihar
b.) Ruler of Bihar
c.) Having its capital as "Patliputra" (Patna, Bihar)

d.) The most proud son of Bihar as he defeated the army of Alaxender, ruled large part of India, Balochistan, Iran and Afganistan
*
4.) And u fools want to believe that Modi was not talking about that great son of bihar but of a invader of bihar Chandragupta I of Ujjain just to save Modi. 



JanjaWeed said:


> I commend your knowledge of ancient Indian history! Now we have a real Chandragupta & a fake Chandragupta! & your evidence is Vikram & baital stories


chuteye its to make u remind even kids know about the vikram the chandragupta I of Ujjain not of Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Bhai Zakir said:


> *1.) This is why i don't like to debate with Modi fans they are ZERO in knowledge and HIGH ON cheer leading.*
> 
> 2.) *You should have read the link u have posted the chandragupta I ur talking about was the king of Ujjain and Ujjain is in Madhya Pradesh not in bihar. His capital was Ujjain not Patliputra. *
> 
> 3.) *While Modi was refering to the king of Patliputra (Bihar) and that is Chandragupta "Maurya"*
> 
> 4.) *Obviously while in the Bihar Modi was referring to Chandragupta Maurya who was the king of Bihar only a fool will believe that while in Bihar he was referring to king of Ujjain or king of Nepal or king of Persia.*
> 
> 5.) Where Modi goes wrong was the fact that he called Chandragupta Maurya of Gupta dynasty but in fact he was of Maurya dynasty.
> 
> This shows Modi's lack of knowledge and low IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it. Every time his facts and figure are wrong, truth on lower side but drama and bhashanbazi on higher side.
> 
> He end up making fool of himself.


Are you mentally retarded? Before asking me to read the link I posted here, you should have read it yourself. Gupta dynasty's capital was Patliputra which is patna today and is capital of bihar. I know what I am talking about, spreading nonsense all over the forum is what you are doing. 
Now I know I am dealing with a dumb. Provide sources, back your posts wity facts or you will get third degree treatment with spammer title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Who says it was spreaded to large part? but he was not a Bihari or pride of Bihar.
> 
> 2.) Its like saying Modi praised *Queen Elizabeth because her rule was spread over africa, asia, India including Bihar*.
> 
> 3.) *Hence spread over is not the thing, the real thing is who is bihari having his capital as patliputra??
> 
> Queen Elizabeth, Chandragupta I or Chandragupta Maurya??????????*
> 
> *4.) It is Chandragupta "Mauyra" *
> 
> *a.) Born and braught up in Bihar
> b.) Ruler of Bihar
> c.) Having its capital as "Patliputra" (Patna, Bihar)
> 
> d.) The most proud son of Bihar as he defeated the army of Alaxender, ruled large part of India, Balochistan, Iran and Afganistan
> *
> 4.) And u fools want to believe that Modi was not talking about that great son of bihar but of a invader of bihar Chandragupta I of Ujjain just to save Modi.
> 
> 
> chuteye its to make u remind even kids know about the vikram the chandragupta I of Ujjain not of Bihar.



Let me knock some sense into your pea brain idiot.

Alexander the great never faced Chadragupta Mauraya.. Only record of his battle in India was battle of hydaspes against Porus in 326BC. & Alexander the great died in 323BC. Chandragupta Maurya took over Maurya Kingdom in 322BC. So that means Alexander the great did not even exist when Chadragupta Maurya became the King,

Now.. get back to your hole & hide yourself, unless you want to make a complete fool out of yourself over & again....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Fawkes said:


> Are you mentally retarded? Before asking me to read the link I posted here, you should have read it yourself. Gupta dynasty's capital was Patliputra which is patna today and is capital of bihar. I know what I am talking about, spreading nonsense all over the forum is what you are doing.
> Now I know I am dealing with a dumb. Provide sources, back your posts wity facts or you will get third degree treatment with spammer title.




Morkho ke raja, read again about the Chandragupta I:

*With a dowry of the kingdom of Magadha (capital Pataliputra)* and an alliance with the Lichchhavis, Chandragupta set about expanding his power, conquering much of Magadha, Prayaga and Saketa.

Gupta Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


a.) This means he have got kingdom of Magadha with its capital Patliputra as a dowry it makes it clear that he was not the king of Patliputra or a Bihar but got Bihar/patliputra as a gift.

b.) As he have married a princess and got Magadha/patliputra as a wedding gift but before getting married he was king of Ujjain after marriage he remain the king of Ujjain (Madhya Pradesh) ut his empire also consist of Magadha/patliputra.

c.) The fact remain he was not bihari and Modi was not referring to him.

Now on, i will try to ignore Modi fools.



JanjaWeed said:


> Let me knock some sense into your pea brain idiot.
> 
> Alexander the great never faced Chadragupta Mauraya.. Only record of his battle in India was battle of hydaspes against Porus in 326BC. & Alexander the great died in 323BC. Chandragupta Maurya took over Maurya Kingdom in 322BC. So that means Alexander the great did not even exist when Chadragupta Maurya became the King,
> 
> Now.. get back to your hole & hide yourself, unless you want to make a complete fool out of yourself over & again....



Murakh dubara padh.

*In foreign Greek and Latin accounts, Chandragupta is known as Sandrokottos and Androcottus.[4] He became well known in the Hellenistic world for conquering Alexander the Great's easternmost satrapies, and for defeating the most powerful of Alexander's successors, Seleucus I Nicator, in battle. *

Chandragupta subsequently married Seleucus's daughter to formalize an alliance and established a policy of friendship with the Hellenistic kingdoms, which stimulated India's trade and contact with the western world. The Greek diplomat Megasthenes is an important source of *Mauryan* history.

Chandragupta Maurya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


> Murakh dubara padh.
> 
> *In foreign Greek and Latin accounts, Chandragupta is known as Sandrokottos and Androcottus.[4] He became well known in the Hellenistic world for conquering Alexander the Great's easternmost satrapies, and for defeating the most powerful of Alexander's successors, Seleucus I Nicator, in battle. *
> 
> Chandragupta subsequently married Seleucus's daughter to formalize an alliance and established a policy of friendship with the Hellenistic kingdoms, which stimulated India's trade and contact with the western world. The Greek diplomat Megasthenes is an important source of *Mauryan* history.
> 
> Chandragupta Maurya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Lol..... stop clutching to the straw! from the army of Alexander now you shifted it to his successors & the satrapies. You should have referred to the Wiki right from the start to save some humiliation. What an idiot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*A reality check for Modi and his Bhakts .. The tale of 3 rallies in Kolkata's Brigade Parade Ground*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431273745554997248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> There could be few surprises from unexpected quarters. You never know... hoping that BJP will make some inroads in WB & southern states! UP & Bihar are very crucial as BJP is expected to contest all the seats in those states!





There probably could be a Modi FACTOR in all the states and Indians could think that we've seen congress morons for last 60 years, why not give a chance to this guy, who has come from a humble (poor family) background.

WB, TN, KL, AP, if these 4 states could fetch 10 seats it will be a HUGE push for Delhi 

Khaangress morons do not know that the Chinese party was in power for 30 yrs and TMC now in power. But BJP doesnt even have 1 MLA in WB assembly and still managed to gather HUGE numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai Zakir said:


> *A reality check for Modi and his Bhakts .. The tale of 3 rallies in Kolkata's Brigade Parade Ground*


Straight from the horse's mouth. 
Rahul ji ki baat to sun jao !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Who says it was spreaded to large part? but he was not a Bihari or pride of Bihar.
> 
> 2.) Its like saying Modi praised *Queen Elizabeth because her rule was spread over africa, asia, India including Bihar*.
> 
> 3.) *Hence spread over is not the thing, the real thing is who is bihari having his capital as patliputra?? *
> *Queen Elizabeth, Chandragupta I or Chandragupta Maurya??????????*
> 
> *4.) It is Chandragupta "Mauyra" *
> 
> *a.) Born and braught up in Bihar
> b.) Ruler of Bihar
> c.) Having its capital as "Patliputra" (Patna, Bihar)
> 
> d.) The most proud son of Bihar as he defeated the army of Alaxender, ruled large part of India, Balochistan, Iran and Afganistan
> *
> 4.) And u fools want to believe that Modi was not talking about that great son of bihar but of a invader of bihar Chandragupta I of Ujjain just to save Modi.
> 
> 
> chuteye its to make u remind even kids know about the vikram the chandragupta I of Ujjain not of Bihar.



Its you who is making a fool out of himself... *Chandragupta-II was also called Chandrupta- Vikramaditya and was a son of Samudragupta and grandson of Chandragupta-1*.. *He ruled during 4th century AD. His rule is considered the best period of Magadh empire as He won over Gujrat , Saurashta and Malwa ( with capital Ujjain which you seem to be very fond of ). *

_Vikramaditya of Ujjain was from Parmar dynasty not from Gupta dynasty and used to rule in 1st century AD. Now got it tard..? Time difference of 300 years. Baital-pachisi is story of this Vikramaditya ._

Its time for typical congressian fools like you to unlearn congressian history and start studying from neutral sources.


*And hands off my Magadh and Magadh's history.. There is no place for Congress in Chankaya's Patliputra anymore.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawkes

Bhai Zakir said:


> Morkho ke raja, read again about the Chandragupta I:
> 
> *With a dowry of the kingdom of Magadha (capital Pataliputra)* and an alliance with the Lichchhavis, Chandragupta set about expanding his power, conquering much of Magadha, Prayaga and Saketa.
> 
> Gupta Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> a.) This means he have got kingdom of Magadha with its capital Patliputra as a dowry it makes it clear that he was not the king of Patliputra or a Bihar but got Bihar/patliputra as a gift.
> 
> b.) As he have married a princess and got Magadha/patliputra as a wedding gift but before getting married he was king of Ujjain after marriage he remain the king of Ujjain (Madhya Pradesh) ut his empire also consist of Magadha/patliputra.
> 
> c.) The fact remain he was not bihari and Modi was not referring to him.
> 
> Now on, i will try to ignore Modi fools.
> 
> 
> 
> Murakh dubara padh.
> 
> *In foreign Greek and Latin accounts, Chandragupta is known as Sandrokottos and Androcottus.[4] He became well known in the Hellenistic world for conquering Alexander the Great's easternmost satrapies, and for defeating the most powerful of Alexander's successors, Seleucus I Nicator, in battle. *
> 
> Chandragupta subsequently married Seleucus's daughter to formalize an alliance and established a policy of friendship with the Hellenistic kingdoms, which stimulated India's trade and contact with the western world. The Greek diplomat Megasthenes is an important source of *Mauryan* history.
> 
> Chandragupta Maurya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Fyi,
Vikram was chandragupta 2 , not 1. So your claims of history with vikram and vetal are fucked up. Go back and read your 6th standard history book.
And I am not modi bhakt. I can give you pappu supporters a thousand names. 
Here is one for you, PAPLUCHND.
Post anothet nonsense and I shall present you with another glorius name, bitch.


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> I commend your knowledge of ancient Indian history! Now we have a real Chandragupta & a fake Chandragupta! & your evidence is Vikram & baital stories



Vikran and Baital stories are based on Vikramaditya from Ujjain who was from Parmar dynasty and ruled 300 years before Chandragupta-Vikramaditya... This fool is trying to Congressize Magadh's history.

BTW Chandragupta-Vikramaditya expanded Magadh by winning Malwa ( Capital- Ujjain ) along with Gujrat, Saurashtra . He even made Ujjain his second capital at later stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

This congoon PAPLUCHAND Bhai Jakir has f*cked up whole Indian history. He doesn't even know 'Chandragupta Vikramaditya' who was from Gupta dynasty and from Bihar. Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Fawkes said:


> Fyi,
> Vikram was chandragupta 2 , not 1. So your claims of history with vikram and vetal are fucked up. Go back and read your 6th standard history book.
> And I am not modi bhakt. I can give you pappu supporters a thousand names.
> Here is one for you, PAPLUCHND.
> Post anothet nonsense and I shall present you with another glorius name, bitch.





jha said:


> Vikran and Baital stories are based on Vikramaditya from Ujjain who was from Parmar dynasty and ruled 300 years before Chandragupta-Vikramaditya... This fool is trying to Congressize Magadh's history.
> 
> BTW Chandragupta-Vikramaditya expanded Magadh by winning Malwa ( Capital- Ujjain ) along with Gujrat, Saurashtra . He even made Ujjain his second capital at later stage.





jha said:


> Its you who is making a fool out of himself... *Chandragupta-II was also called Chandrupta- Vikramaditya and was a son of Samudragupta and grandson of Chandragupta-1*.. *He ruled during 4th century AD. His rule is considered the best period of Magadh empire as He won over Gujrat , Saurashta and Malwa ( with capital Ujjain which you seem to be very fond of ). *
> 
> _Vikramaditya of Ujjain was from Parmar dynasty not from Gupta dynasty and used to rule in 1st century AD. Now got it tard..? Time difference of 300 years. Baital-pachisi is story of this Vikramaditya ._
> 
> Its time for typical congressian fools like you to unlearn congressian history and start studying from neutral sources.
> 
> 
> *And hands off my Magadh and Magadh's history.. There is no place for Congress in Chankaya's Patliputra anymore.*










'_Never wrestle_ with _pigs_. You both get dirty and the _pig_ likes it.'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*With rally, Modi evolves from #feku to #compulsiveliar *

 
Modi is a good orator. In fact, many would argue that that’s probably all he is. *In the early days, when he made mistakes with historical facts, he earned himself the twitter hashtag of #feku. But now with his mistakes continuing, and with the intention behind those mistakes becoming clearer, it looks like he has earned himself the #compulsiveliar title.*
*
Lets be clear here. Modi doesn’t give any interviews. He doesn’t respond to any questions from the audience. He simply shoots and scoots. He says whatever he wants to say and goes away.* Its much like a movie – where an audience has no chance to participate, and has to stay contented with a one-sided delivery (If I could have, I would have stopped Aamir from the trash he dished out in Dhoom3!). *

And just like a movie is made after many “takes”, one has to assume that Modi’s speeches are written and re-written and practiced and re-practiced many times. So when mistakes still remain, one has to conclude that they are intentional. And the habit of lying is compulsive.*

*Take the really silly mistake about how many CMs Maharashtra has had since 1960 and how many Gujarat has had. *Modi said Maharashtra has had 26 CMs while Gujarat has had only 14. Now the truth is remarkably different. In reality, Maharashtra has had 17 “unique” individuals as CMs, spread over some 22 tenures. In contrast, Gujarat has had 14 CMs spread over some 23 tenures. So how did he get his 14/26 numbers for Guj/Maha? Clearly, he chose to use “uniques” for Gujarat and “total tenures” for Maharashtra! Why did he lie like this? A clue to this is in the message he was trying to drive home. That in Maharashtra, the Congress government has been useless (what else!)…..and every time a CM takes charge, there is another neta waiting to oust him. It was with this political intention that Modi made that mistake. A mistake that has to qualify as a knowing lie. BTW, Modi probably didn’t realize but his alliance partner Shiv Sena wouldn’t be too happy with this – in its little more than 4 year rule in Maharashtra, the Shiv Sena had two CMs (Manohar Joshi & Narayan Rane)!

Take the motor vehicles tax issue where Modi said something about Maharashtra earning some Rs 400 odd crores while Gujarat – using technology – earned more than a thousand.* Impressive right? Except that Modi was lying again. *Not with the figures this time, but with the interpretation. The NCP quickly rebutted Modi’s argument. As per NDTV.com “Several vehicles from Maharashtra carry goods to northern parts of India. All of these go through Gujarat. Therefore the Motor Vehicle Tax that Gujarat collects is higher. On the other hand, lesser number of vehicles come from Gujarat in Maharashtra.* Modi has wrongly interpreted this fact to present Gujarat positively”. Wrongly interpreted…..yes….but mistakenly or intentionally?*

*Then this assertion that the Central government, led by the Congress, had not given permission to create some “big gates” on the Sardar Sarovar project for so many years*…..and that if it had done so, it would help Maharashtra get electricity worth some Rs 400 crores. 

Again, the NCP quickly rebutted this: “Modi's allegation about not getting permission to place the gates of Sardar Sarovar Project holds no ground. Since Madhya Pradesh has failed to rehabilitate affected people, the permission for the gates is pending. Therefore even we are deprived of electricity”.* Again, does this look like an innocent mistake…..or an intentional lie???*

*The same story played out with respect to Local body Tax (LBT)….which Modi branded (in his unique style!) as “Loot Baantne ki Technique”. Catchy yes, but factual???? Hell, no! *Here’s what the rebuttal issued by the NCP is “The local body tax (LBT), whose implementation in Maharashtra Modi opposed today, is not an exclusive feature of this state. All the states with no octroi have LBT”. This is what Wiki reports about LBT and Gujarat “LBT is not levied upon in the state of Gujarat. *The octroi was cancelled in 2007 and to compensate that, Value Added Tax (VAT) was increased. However, as of April 2013, Ahmedabad Municipal Corporation (AMC) was planning to add on a separate LBT apart from the current VAT structure”. Again, a big fat lie.
*
*So why is Modi resorting to such big lies? *

*In my mind, there is a simple explanation. Beneath the clever exterior – PR driven no doubt –of the BJP’s PM candidate lies a very very dumb interior.   *

*An interior that is largely illiterate, and very ignorant of facts. *

*Knowledge – or rather information – about subjects is shallow. This is why Modi doesn’t engage in a dialogue, only a monologue. * 

This is why Modi walked out of an interview with Karan Thapar – the going got too tough and his ignorance was getting exposed. As always happens with shallow ignorant people, the external façade is fragile and needs to be protected at all costs; else the interior would get exposed.
*
Modi knows his strength is his oratory, not his intelligence. 

He uses this fact to the hilt. He thus utters complete lies with an absolute straight face, knowing his audience will lap it up in complete trust. *


*By the time the world gets to the truth, he and his audience would have split, the political goal achieved. 

That is why the other hashtag Modi has rightly earned for himself is #shamemodi.*

The real truth is that Modi has evolved from #feku to #compulsiveliar, the way a small time crook evolves from petty theft to daylight robbery to assault to much worse. 

*Modi’s lies are compulsive, which means that even he cannot control them. 

The reasons for these lies are a) strategic & intentional (political rhetoric), b) ignorance (we have enough evidence of that!) and c) in a large measure just an uncontrollable penchant for lies. Vote for Modi. Vote for the compulsive liar!*

The real truth: With Mumbai rally, Modi evolves from #feku to #compulsiveliar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Don't fight with minorities on , else you'll be put behind the Bars.  Courtesy - Shinde -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fawkes

So after one lie is nailed, you brought another one. 
Everyone else, please put him on ignore list. This donkey isn't worth replying. 
More so, he is incapable of keeping debates rational, and accepting his mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Headlines Today polls showing what I predicted yesterday.
BJP is getting most % of votes of Upper class and OBCs in UP while in dalits votes BJP is only behind to BSP and ahead of rest other.
BJP's vote share
upper caste(48%)
OBC votes(35%)
Dalit votes(21%)
Muslim votes(7% while rest muslim votes are almost equally divided among rest parties)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Two out of three people arrested in Racial attack case in Delhi are AAP workers. They have been arrested under SC/ST act.

Farman, Pawan and Sunder have been arrested in the case. Pawan and Sunder are AAP workers. AAP posters/banners have been removed from there houses post arrest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi and Home Minister Sushil Kumar Shinde today held a meeting with Congress MPs from North East to discuss the issue of security and safety of people from the North East.

Rahul Gandhi called for the fast tracking of investigation into the death of Nido Taniam and the assault on two women from Manipur.


----------



## fsayed

How BJP infiltrates law agences with its own people and subversts investigation should be very clear now that Satyapal Singh, the Ex-Chairman of the Special Investigation Team of Ishrat Jahan Fake Encounter case, has joined BJP and shared stage with Narendra Modi and Amit Shah at BJP's Meerut Rally.

http://www.truthofgujarat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

कारवां पत्रिका में छपी रिपोर्ट ने संघ की काली करतूतों को बेनकाब कर दिया है। असीमानन्द ने ये स्वीकार किया है कि राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ सांप्रादायिक और आतंकवादी गतिविधियों में लिप्त है। अपने विस्फोटक कबूलनामे में असीमानंद ने सरसंघचालक मोहन भागवत को सीधे सीधे संघ की आतंकवादी गतिविधियों से जोड़ा है। क्या हम अपना देश आतंकवादियों के हाथ सौंप सकते हैं? 

In an interview Swami Aseemanand has accused RSS Chief Mohan Bhagwat of terrorism and blasts in the Samjhauta Express, Mecca Masjid and Ajmer Sharif. He said Bhagwat who was an RSS member then asked him to do the deed as this will be good for Hindus and that it should not be linked to Sangh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Congress workers participating in second day of "Padyatra" in Raibareily, Loksabha constituency of Congress president Smt Sonia Gandhi. 

‪#‎NSUI‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## kaykay

fsayed said:


> कारवां पत्रिका में छपी रिपोर्ट ने संघ की काली करतूतों को बेनकाब कर दिया है। असीमानन्द ने ये स्वीकार किया है कि राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ सांप्रादायिक और आतंकवादी गतिविधियों में लिप्त है। अपने विस्फोटक कबूलनामे में असीमानंद ने सरसंघचालक मोहन भागवत को सीधे सीधे संघ की आतंकवादी गतिविधियों से जोड़ा है। क्या हम अपना देश आतंकवादियों के हाथ सौंप सकते हैं?
> 
> In an interview Swami Aseemanand has accused RSS Chief Mohan Bhagwat of terrorism and blasts in the Samjhauta Express, Mecca Masjid and Ajmer Sharif. He said Bhagwat who was an RSS member then asked him to do the deed as this will be good for Hindus and that it should not be linked to Sangh.


Unfortunately Congress has a good record of conspiracy against RSS but all failed like this one. So no one is buying this propaganda anymore. Hehe
Ajmer blast accused claims Shinde forced him to name RSS chief Bhagwat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

kaykay said:


> Unfortunately Congress has a good record of conspiracy against RSS but all failed like this one. So no one is buying this propaganda anymore. Hehe
> Ajmer blast accused claims Shinde forced him to name RSS chief Bhagwat


*after induction of satyapal singh in bjp now we understand the roots of rss r poisoning the indian administration. 
if anything comes out against modi or bjp, rss, aap , kejriwal all proofs r conspiracy of congress *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Intellectual meet ..

Why bjp ? with manohar parikker...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

मोदीजी ने देश में फोटोशॉप को जितना मशहूर किया उतना तो कोई मीडिया एजेंसी भी नहीं कर पायी। उनके इस योगदान के लिए उनको अनेकों धन्यवाद। कम से कम उनके इस प्रयास से लाखों युवाओं को रोज़गार तो मिल रहा है।अगर सरकार रही तो सम्भव है कि भविष्य में शायद गुजरात में एक फोटोशॉप मंत्रालय भी होगा। 
Heights of morphing...
This is the truth about Modi and his propaganda .A doctored picture has been doing the rounds in social media, of Obama watching a speech of Modi when in reality he was watching Hosni Mubarak speech.Is he so desperate to get a US visa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

fsayed said:


> मोदीजी ने देश में फोटोशॉप को जितना मशहूर किया उतना तो कोई मीडिया एजेंसी भी नहीं कर पायी। उनके इस योगदान के लिए उनको अनेकों धन्यवाद। कम से कम उनके इस प्रयास से लाखों युवाओं को रोज़गार तो मिल रहा है।अगर सरकार रही तो सम्भव है कि भविष्य में शायद गुजरात में एक फोटोशॉप मंत्रालय भी होगा।
> Heights of morphing...
> This is the truth about Modi and his propaganda .A doctored picture has been doing the rounds in social media, of Obama watching a speech of Modi when in reality he was watching Hosni Mubarak speech.Is he so desperate to get a US visa?


Ajmer blast accused claims Shinde forced him to name RSS chief Bhagwat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

kaykay said:


> Ajmer blast accused claims Shinde forced him to name RSS chief Bhagwat


claim made by media not by the government investigation agency


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> कारवां पत्रिका में छपी रिपोर्ट ने संघ की काली करतूतों को बेनकाब कर दिया है। असीमानन्द ने ये स्वीकार किया है कि राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ सांप्रादायिक और आतंकवादी गतिविधियों में लिप्त है। अपने विस्फोटक कबूलनामे में असीमानंद ने सरसंघचालक मोहन भागवत को सीधे सीधे संघ की आतंकवादी गतिविधियों से जोड़ा है। क्या हम अपना देश आतंकवादियों के हाथ सौंप सकते हैं?
> 
> In an interview Swami Aseemanand has accused RSS Chief Mohan Bhagwat of terrorism and blasts in the Samjhauta Express, Mecca Masjid and Ajmer Sharif. He said Bhagwat who was an RSS member then asked him to do the deed as this will be good for Hindus and that it should not be linked to Sangh.


Dont try create religious war on pdf your views on political stream different than mine i can handled this but this too much without knowing its amplications your creating a communal war here i will tell you if you will get dirty so m I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

fsayed said:


> claim made by media not by the government investigation agency


wah. What a hypocrite you are. What about that magzine? Is that a govt investigation agency? Even when NIA 'a govt agency' rejected about assemanand claims.


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


> Dont try create religious war on pdf your views on political stream different than mine i can handled this but this too much without knowing its amplications your creating a communal war here i will tell you if you will get dirty so m I


i m indian i hate all who creates terror whether it is indian mujhahideen (some misled muslim or RSS now .
its not about religion but about india and its unity i dont support any hardliners



kaykay said:


> wah. What a hypocrite you are. What about that magzine? Is that a govt investigation agency? Even when NIA 'a govt agency' rejected about assemanand claims.


media have records with audio recording


----------



## jha

Bhai Zakir said:


> '_Never wrestle_ with _pigs_. You both get dirty and the _pig_ likes it.'



Yup.. I should have tried to put facts to an illiterate like you... Go live in your lala land and pray for Gandhi...

No matter how hard you try... Congress is never returning to Chanakya's land.. Start spamming the thread now.. p**

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> i m indian i hate all who creates terror whether it is indian mujhahideen (some misled muslim or RSS now .
> its not about religion but about india and its unity i dont support any hardliners
> 
> 
> media have records with audio recording


----------



## kaykay

fsayed said:


> i m indian i hate all who creates terror whether it is indian mujhahideen (some misled muslim or RSS now .
> its not about religion but about india and its unity i dont support any hardliners
> 
> 
> media have records with audio recording


Audio recodings can very easily doctored. But again Congress has a history to force accused to name RSS chief in past too so nothing is gonna come out from this too. A already failed attempt by congoons.
Ajmer blast accused claims Shinde forced him to name RSS chief Bhagwat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*JD(U) leader Shivanand Tiwari questions Nitish Kumar's sincerity to confront Narendra Modi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Youth Congress **protest against teacher’s recruitment scam involving MP CM wife

Bhopal, Jan.22, (ANI): Youth Congress leaders on Wednesday took to streets protesting against a high profile teachers recruitment scam in Madhya Pradesh involving Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan’s wife Sadhna Singh.

The protestors also demanded probe by the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) into this scam.

The protesters blocked roads, shouted anti-government slogans condemning Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan and his wife, accusing her of taking bribes for recruiting teachers in government jobs.

Protesters also threatened to go on an indefinite hunger strike, until their demands were met.

“From the last one month we have been protesting against the vyapam scam for which we are asking the chief minister to talk straight if he is thinking about the welfare of the students, teachers and youth of the state. If the government is scared of CBI inquiry then it is clearly scared of the 136 phones calls that were made to Pankaj Tiwari. It seems not only his family but the chief minister himself is involved in this scam,” said Amit Sharma, a leader of Youth Congress.

The recruitment scam involved manipulation in the selection process for government jobs conducted by the Madhya Pradesh Professional Examination Board (MPPEB)

The scam is currently being probed by the Special Task Force (STF). (ANI)
*



NKVD said:


> http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/17qwfh3ekpa8ljpg/k-bigpic.jpg


same to u my brother


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


>





Bhai Zakir said:


> '*Never wrestle with pigs. You both get dirty and the pig likes it*.'




This guy is stooping lower and lower with every passing day. . . . 


Reminds me one of the incidents I witnessed in Hyderabad. . . .

Few Muslim boys( teeagers and most probably uneducated ) were teasing girls, abusing old men, standing on a bus stop. . .And then a big guy came and slapped one of these boys. . . and called the police.

Suddenly these boys started giving excuse of them being harassed because they belong to minority and other bla bla bla. .

.now look at this low life . . .not even sparing religion to fulfill his propaganda. . .and if some one will reciprocate his actions then he will start baby crying about personal attacks and other shit like he did in the other thread.


@Oscar @Aeronaut @WebMaster . . . plz look at his posts. .religious flame baiting . . . . a clear violation of the forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> i m indian i hate all who creates terror whether it is indian mujhahideen (some misled muslim or RSS now .
> its not about religion but about india and its unity i dont support any hardliners
> 
> 
> media have records with audio recording


People like you always try compare terrorist groups with RSS WHICH have highest number of ngo working for indian society there humanitarian work in 1962 war 1965 many more there works in any natural disater taken place in india whether its earth quake in gujrat uttarakhand assam kashmir many more. How many ngo does Laskar ,Indian Mujhahideen operates Please tell me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*भाजपा की सरकार बनी तो सौ दिन में तेलंगाना पर फैसला*


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> *JD(U) leader Shivanand Tiwari questions Nitish Kumar's sincerity to confront Narendra Modi*


E hauwe dhobi ke kukur. Kabo enne kabo onne batiawe se kaam na chali tiwari ji. Tu kenho ke na rahaba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*अमित शाह के खिलाफ दुष्प्रचार हुआ धराशायी*


----------



## Kaniska

I donot understand why our people are so upset even if hypothetically RSS boss blessed killing of some enemey country assets...
Does this kind of sympathy was there by Congress when all these terrorist attack happens in our country?..




fsayed said:


> कारवां पत्रिका में छपी रिपोर्ट ने संघ की काली करतूतों को बेनकाब कर दिया है। असीमानन्द ने ये स्वीकार किया है कि राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ सांप्रादायिक और आतंकवादी गतिविधियों में लिप्त है। अपने विस्फोटक कबूलनामे में असीमानंद ने सरसंघचालक मोहन भागवत को सीधे सीधे संघ की आतंकवादी गतिविधियों से जोड़ा है। क्या हम अपना देश आतंकवादियों के हाथ सौंप सकते हैं?
> 
> In an interview Swami Aseemanand has accused RSS Chief Mohan Bhagwat of terrorism and blasts in the Samjhauta Express, Mecca Masjid and Ajmer Sharif. He said Bhagwat who was an RSS member then asked him to do the deed as this will be good for Hindus and that it should not be linked to Sangh.


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> E hauwe dhobi ke kukur. Kabo enne kabo onne batiawe se kaam na chali tiwari ji. Tu kenho ke na rahaba.



Jhakaas bhojpuri bole ho bhai... Bihari badu ka..?

Hamaar bhojpuri tanik kamjor ba..

Tiwari jee overstayed his welcome in JD-U and over played his secularism card in a place like Bihar where no one gives a damn about it. He certainly was creating a problem for JD-U and so is Nitish. Thats why I have always believed that JD-U may very well junk Nitish in future because of " Janta ki rai" in coming election. JD-U badly needs BJP's support to remain relevant in Bihar. BJP can do without ruling a state but if Lalu returns to power, he will make target JD-U leaders with vengeance.


----------



## NKVD

furkansayed said:


>





chak de INDIA said:


> This guy is stooping lower and lower with every passing day. . . .
> 
> 
> Reminds me one of the incidents I witnessed in Hyderabad. . . .
> 
> Few Muslim boys( teeagers and most probably uneducated ) were teasing girls, abusing old men, standing on a bus stop. . .And then a big guy came and slapped one of these boys. . . and called the police.
> 
> Suddenly these boys started giving excuse of them being harassed because they belong to minority and other bla bla bla. .
> 
> .now look at this low life . . .not even sparing religion to fulfill his propaganda. . .and if some one will reciprocate his actions then he will start baby crying about personal attacks and other shit like he did in the other thread.
> 
> 
> @Oscar @Aeronaut @WebMaster . . . plz look at his posts. .religious flame baiting . . . . a clear violation of the forum rules.


 mate These Are Of Same Fanatics Breeds WE hear About In Every days Life thats why these Youths are Softly Targeted By Anti national Elements or Divisive Party Like Comgress Sp Etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*आपस में ही भिड़े 'आप' कार्यकर्ता, किसी ने फेंके अंडे किसी ने टमाटर*

*



*

*रांची. आप के कार्यकर्ताओं ने बुधवार को पार्टी के झारखंड प्रभारी सोमनाथ त्रिपाठी के साथ मारपीट की और उनके ऊपर अंडे व टमाटर फेंके। कार्यकर्ताओं का आरोप था कि पार्टी की लोकसभा चुनाव अभियान समिति में जिन नौ नए लोगों को शामिल किया गया है, उनका पार्टी से कोई लेनादेना नहीं है। वे कभी पार्टी की बैठकों में शामिल तक नहीं हुए। त्रिपाठी इन्हीं के नामों की घोषणा करने के लिए रांची आए थे। समिति में दो लोग बसंत हेतन सरिया और सुनील महतो पहले से ही हैं।*

*aam aadmi party workers fight jharkhand - www.bhaskar.com*



*भाजपा के टिकट पर चुनाव लड़ेंगे IPS अरुण, बातचीत से बनी सहमति*

रांची. सात फरवरी को वीआरएस के लिए आवेदन देने जा रहे पंजाब कैडर के आईपीएस अधिकारी अरुण उरांव भाजपा के टिकट पर लोहरदगा संसदीय क्षेत्र से चुनाव लड़ेंगे। भाजपा के शीर्ष नेताओं के साथ दिल्ली में हुई बातचीत में इस पर सहमति बन गई है। उसके बाद ही उन्होंने सात फरवरी को वीआरएस के लिए आवेदन देने का फैसला किया है। भाजपा सूत्रों ने बताया कि उरांव अपने आवेदन में एक महीने के भीतर केंद्र सरकार से स्वीकृति प्रदान करने का भी आग्रह करेंगे। उरांव आवेदन स्वीकृत होते ही वह खुल कर लोहरदगा के चुनाव मैदान में कूद पड़ेंगे।

पहले अरुण को पार्टी ज्वाइन करने दीजिए : गीताश्री उरांव
*
आईपीएस अधिकारी अरुण उरांव के चुनाव लडऩे के सवाल पर उनकी पत्नी गीताश्री उरांव अभी कुछ बोलने से बच रही हैं। गीताश्री राज्य में मंत्री और कांग्रेस की राष्ट्रीय सचिव भी हैं, कहती हैं उन्हें पार्टी ज्वाइन करने दीजिए।* वह जो बोल रहे हैं, हो जाने दीजिए, तब ही वह कुछ बोलेंगी। यह पूछने पर कि आप तो पार्टी की सचिव भी हैं, इस लिहाज से इसे किस रूप में देखती हैं। इस पर सीधे जवाब देने की बजाए कहती हैं कि उन्हीं से पूछ लीजिए। हर आदमी का अपना अपना प्रशंसक होता है। उनके किसी पार्टी में ज्वाइन कर लेने के बाद वह इस मुद्दे पर बात करेंगी।

Arun would be contesting on BJP ticket - www.bhaskar.com

And so it starts.. BJP is going to attract a lot of good leaders from other parties. Some JD-U leaders as well as RJD leaders are already in talks in Bihar. Hopefully decision will be taken in next one month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Jhakaas bhojpuri bole ho bhai... Bihari badu ka..?
> 
> Hamaar bhojpuri tanik kamjor ba..
> 
> Tiwari jee overstayed his welcome in JD-U and over played his secularism card in a place like Bihar where no one gives a damn about it. He certainly was creating a problem for JD-U and so is Nitish. Thats why I have always believed that JD-U may very well junk Nitish in future because of " Janta ki rai" in coming election. JD-U badly needs BJP's support to remain relevant in Bihar. BJP can do without ruling a state but if Lalu returns to power, he will make target JD-U leaders with vengeance.


I am from border district of Kushinagar(UP) but mom is from Bihar hehe.
Yes bro It is very much possible that RJD may come to power again in Bihar in assembly elections because on many seats(40%) RJD lost with very less margin. Anyway do you see any chance of JDU coming back to NDA or support it from outside post loksabha elections? Though it will hardly matter as JDU most probably will end up with 5-6 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*In Tamil Nadu, alliance talks on, DMDK wants 16 seats*
*
@ Tamil Friends..

With the now obvious rift in DMK family, should BJP try to have a tacit understanding with Alagiri in Madurai region..? Breaking DMK into two factions will create a chance for BJP to come into TN..?*



kaykay said:


> I am from border district of Kushinagar(UP) but mom is from Bihar hehe.
> Yes bro It is very much possible that RJD may come to power again in Bihar in assembly elections because on many seats(40%) RJD lost with very less margin. Anyway do you see any chance of JDU coming back to NDA or support it from outside post loksabha elections? Though it will hardly matter as JDU most probably will end up with 5-6 seats.



Nope.. JD-U wont come into NDA till Nitish is at the helm. Sharad Yadav needs to retake control of the party which is slipping from his hand with every passing day. Amazingly he is aware of this and has shown his displeasure privately. If JD-U gets less than 10 seats in LS elections ( which it most probably will), I see a major portion f JD-U willing to sacrifice Nitish and create another JD. 

Its worthy to note that the JD-U government will fall in state as well if JD-U does not perform well in state elections. Nitish knows this and openly said this today in rally. He is in very uncomfortable position and many of his lieutenants are not happy with the direction party is going .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed




----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431475121862103040

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

*भाजपा ने ली कांग्रेस की चुटकी, कहा तीसरे मोर्चे में शामिल हो जाए कांग्रेस*

*चांद आहें भरेगा*

कांग्रेस समिति के सम्मेलन में राहुल गांधी ने बीजेपी पर यह कहकर हमला बोला कि "विपक्ष गंजों को भी कंघा बेच सकता है।" देश भर के कई केशविहीन लोग इस पर कांग्रेस से नाराज हो गए। आखिर बाल कम होते जाना एक नैसर्गिक प्रक्रिया है। बीजेपी ने जवाब में कहा कि राहुल गांधी यह बताना भूल गए कि एक और पार्टी है, जो इस कंघा बिक्री में भी कमीशन मांग लेती है। एक अन्य नेता ने कहा- "कांग्रेस विधानसभा चुनाव तो हार ही चुकी है, अब उसे गंजों के भी वोट नहीं मिलेंगे।" कांग्रेस बेफिक्र है। *एक नेता ने कहा- "राहुलजी ने तो एस्कैप वेलॉसिटी वाली बात भी जुपिटर के लिए कही थी, चांद के लिए नहीं।"*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> *In Tamil Nadu, alliance talks on, DMDK wants 16 seats*
> *
> @ Tamil Friends..
> 
> With the now obvious rift in DMK family, should BJP try to have a tacit understanding with Alagiri in Madurai region..? Breaking DMK into two factions will create a chance for BJP to come into TN..?*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. JD-U wont come into NDA till Nitish is at the helm. Sharad Yadav needs to retake control of the party which is slipping from his hand with every passing day. Amazingly he is aware of this and has shown his displeasure privately. If JD-U gets less than 10 seats in LS elections ( which it most probably will), I see a major portion f JD-U willing to sacrifice Nitish and create another JD.
> 
> Its worthy to note that the JD-U government will fall in state as well if JD-U does not perform well in state elections. Nitish knows this and openly said this today in rally. He is in very uncomfortable position and many of his lieutenants are not happy with the direction party is going .


that seems quite true and practical. If JDU perform too badly in Loksabha(sure it will) than last time then all blames will directly go to Nitish Kumar and his lalua and chapua (ali anwar and sabir ali) and their future doesn't seems so bright.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

jha said:


> *अमित शाह के खिलाफ दुष्प्रचार हुआ धराशायी*




Modi shameless destroys each and every records while in 13 years of brutal rule and target anyone like vanjara or sharma or bhat who raises a voice. 

So from where u will get any evidence or witness? 

*Fresh Modi blooper:Terms Sardar Patel's birth anniv his death anniv*

Fresh Modi blooper:Terms Patel's birth anniv his death anniv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> that seems quite true and practical. If JDU perform too badly in Loksabha(sure it will) than last time then all blames will directly go to Nitish Kumar and his lalua and chapua (*ali anwar and sabir ali*) and their future doesn't seems so bright.



A number of JD-U leaders are miffed with these two clowns. Nitish seems to be very much under the influence of these two leaders. Shabir Ali and Ali Anwar were instrumental in making Nitish quit NDA. They had assured him that pasmanda muslims will surely vote for him if breaks the alliance. But that seems very unlikely now as Congress alliance and AAP to a lesser extent will eat into the muslim votes. Lalu will get the major chunk and Nitish will be left with "babaji ka thullu".. Even Nitish has started to realise this and the decision to make Shabir Ali contest LS election probably shows that .



Bhai Zakir said:


> Modi shameless destroys each and every records while in 13 years of brutal rule and target anyone like vanjara or sharma or bhat who raises a voice.
> 
> So from where u will get any evidence or witness?



Yes.. He forced CBI to drop the charges ... After all CBI reports directly to him and so does IB.. 

Meanwhile in Gujarat Modi seems to be all set to clean sweep..

*जीपीपी से इस्तीफे के बाद पहली बार मोदी के साथ नजर आए केशुभाई*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> A number of JD-U leaders are miffed with these two clowns. Nitish seems to be very much under the influence of these two leaders. Shabir Ali and Ali Anwar were instrumental in making Nitish quit NDA. They had assured him that pasmanda muslims will surely vote for him if breaks the alliance. But that seems very unlikely now as Congress alliance and AAP to a lesser extent will eat into the muslim votes. Lalu will get the major chunk and Nitish will be left with "babaji ka thullu".. Even Nitish has started to realise this and the decision to make Shabir Ali contest LS election probably shows that .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. He forced CBI to drop the charges ... After all CBI reports directly to him and so does IB..
> 
> Meanwhile in Gujarat Modi seems to be all set to clean sweep..
> 
> *जीपीपी से इस्तीफे के बाद पहली बार मोदी के साथ नजर आए केशुभाई*


haha But seems Sabir Ali is showing is back to Lok Sabha election. Probably It will put his career to an end. LOLs


----------



## Armstrong

So @Ayush @levina - Whom are you two going to vote for ?  

Wait I don't think Illegal Bangladeshis like *Levina* are allowed to vote !  

And I think *Ayush* hasn't reached voting age yet !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> So @Ayush @levina - Whom are you two going to vote for ?
> 
> Wait I don't think Illegal Bangladeshis like *Levina* are allowed to vote !
> 
> And I think *Ayush* hasn't reached voting age yet !


u already know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> haha But seems Sabir Ali is showing is back to Lok Sabha election. Probably It will put his career to an end. LOLs



Many JD-U leaders are afraid to contest this time as they see this as Nitish's ploy to end their political career. 

I am hearing same thing about Rajasthan. At least 6-7 Congress MPs from Rajasthan are in no mood to contest this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*2.5 crore people, half of the population of Gujarat lives in the "kuccha houses" (Mud houses) as being so poor that they can't build a Pucca house.*

*Its after 13 years of Modi rule and Modi calls it development, shame on Modi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Armstrong said:


> So @Ayush @levina - Whom are you two going to vote for ?
> 
> Wait I don't think Illegal Bangladeshis like *Levina* are allowed to vote !
> 
> And I think *Ayush* hasn't reached voting age yet !


@Ayush will vote for his favourite politician 'Rabri devi Ji' and @levina is gonna vote for Digvijay Singh Ji. Hehe



jha said:


> Many JD-U leaders are afraid to contest this time as they see this as Nitish's ploy to end their political career.
> 
> I am hearing same thing about Rajasthan. At least 6-7 Congress MPs from Rajasthan are in no mood to contest this time.


Good for BJP. Hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Many JD-U leaders are afraid to contest this time as they see this as Nitish's ploy to end their political career.
> 
> I am hearing same thing about Rajasthan. At least 6-7 Congress MPs from Rajasthan are in no mood to contest this time.



Looks like some JDU bigwigs are too scared to contest & are keen to enter Parliament through RS route. I believe Shivanand Tiwari, N K Singh & Sabir Ali are among those who are unhappy with the high command's decision to make them contest LS elections. 

I think some big shots of Congress too are taking the easy way out. Digvijay Singh chickened out & decided to enter through RS route!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like some JDU bigwigs are too scared to contest & are keen to enter Parliament through RS route. I believe Shivanand Tiwari, N K Singh & Sabir Ali are among those who are unhappy with the high command's decision to make them contest LS elections.
> 
> I think some big shots of Congress too are taking the easy way out. Digvijay Singh chickened out & decided to enter through RS route!



Shivanand Tiwari was offered a seat where he was sure to loose. N.k.Singh was offered Banka where the widow of Late Digvijay singh ( brother of N K singh) is contesting on BJP's ticket. Interestingly last time in 2009, Digvijay singh was denied ticket from Banka by Nitish and he won as an independent. His autocratic nature was evident from last election only. But from last one year he has started to control everything in JD-U. Bad news for Sharad Yadav.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

VeeraBahadur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431475121862103040








Trinamool congress slams narendra modi on statistics - मोदी से भाषण में फिर हुई गलती, ममता ने सुधारी! - Amar Ujala
*मोदी से भाषण में फिर हुई गलती, ममता ने सुधारी!*

*टीम ड‌िज‌िटल*
गुरुवार, 6 फरवरी 2014

अमर उजाला, द‌िल्ली
Updated @ 3:32 PM IST







*तृणमूल ने मोदी को ल‌िया आड़े हाथ*
भाजपा के प्रधानमंत्री पद के दावेदार नरेंद्र मोदी ने बुधवार को कोलकाता रैली में जो भाषण दिया, उस पर तृणमूल कांगेस की ओर से जवाबी हमला बोला गया है। 

पार्टी ने अपने बयान में कहा है कि पश्चिम बंगाल में विकास हुआ है और मोदी को अपने आंकडे़ को दुरुस्त करने की सख्त जरूरत है।

मोदी ने कोलकाता की ब्रिगेड परेड ग्राउंड में आयोजित चुनाव प्रचार अभियान की रैली में पश्चिम बंगाल की मुख्यमंत्री ममता बनर्जी की सरकार पर सीधा हमला बोलते हुए जनता से सवाल किए थे। मोदी ने जनता से पूछा था क‌ि ममता बनर्जी, राज्य में आखिर कौन सा परिवर्तन ला पाई हैं।
*मोदी से भाषण में फिर हुई गलती, ममता ने सुधारी!*




*मोदी ने बंगाल के व‌िकास पर बोला झूठ!*
मोदी ने अपने भाषण के दौरान कहा था कि पश्चिम बंगाल के 35 प्रतिशत स्कूल विद्युतीकृत है और 60 प्रतिशत बालिका विद्यालयों में शौचालय की व्यवस्था है। अब ममता बनर्जी की पार्टी ने नरेंद्र मोदी के आंकड़ों पर पलटवार क‌िया।

तृणमूल कांग्रेस के राज्य के ऊर्जा मंत्री मनीष गुप्ता के विधानसभा में दिए उनके बयानों को आधार बनाते हुए कहा कि राज्य के 98 प्रतिशत स्कूलों में शौचालय की व्यवस्था है। 

इसके अलावा लगभग सभी प्राथमिक, उच्च प्राथमिक, माध्यमिक और उच्च माध्यमिक सरकारी विद्यालयों में निर्बाध रूप से बिजली की आपूर्ति की जा रही है।
*मोदी से भाषण में फिर हुई गलती, ममता ने सुधारी!*




*'मोदी गलत, बंगाल के पास पर्याप्त बिजली'*
ऊंर्जा मंत्री मनीष गुप्ता ने कहा‌ कि पश्चिम बंगाल देश का इकलौता राज्य रहे, जिसके पास ऊर्जा बैंक पावर है। 

ऊर्जा मंत्री ने विधानसभा के अंतिम सत्र में सदन को सूचित किया था कि इस साल के अंत तक राज्य ग्रमीण विद्युतीकरण योजना आरईसी के जरिए सौ फीसदी ग्रामीण विद्युतीकरण करने वाला पहला राज्य बन जाएगा।

पार्टी सूत्रों ने मोदी के इस बयान पर गहरी नाराजगी जताते हुए कहा कि उन्हें अपने पुराने आंकड़ों को नए सिरे से दुरुस्त करने की जरूरत है और 'मां, माटी और मानुष' के सिद्धांत पर चलने वाली पार्टी राज्य के विकास के लिये कृत संकल्प है।
*मोदी से भाषण में फिर हुई गलती, ममता ने सुधारी!*




*'मोदी को माफ नहीं करेगा बंगाल'*
नरेन्द्र मोदी की कोलकाता में हुई रैली के बाद कांग्रेस नेता शकील अहमद ने आज कहा कि पश्चिम बंगाल और भारत नोबेल पुरस्कार से सम्मानित अमर्त्य सेन का अपमान करने के लिए मोदी और भाजपा को कभी माफ नहीं करेंगें।

अहमद ने सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट ‌ट्व‌िटर पर कहा कि कोलकाता की रैली में मोदी ने कुछ बांग्ला हस्तियों की प्रशंसा की थी, लेकिन प्रो अमर्त्य सेन का अपमान करने के लिए बंगाल और देश मोदी को कभी माफ नहीं करेंगा।

प्रो. सेन ने एक बयान में कहा था कि वह मोदी को भारत का प्रधानमंत्री बनते हुए नहीं देखना चाहते है। इस बयान पर प्रतिक्रिया व्यक्त करते हुए भाजपा सांसद चंदन मित्रा ने प्रो. सेन से भारत रत्न वापस लिये जाने की मांग की थी।
*मोदी से भाषण में फिर हुई गलती, ममता ने सुधारी!*




*मोदी ने ममता पर बोला था हमला*
मोदी ने कहा क‌ि बंगाल की जनता ने ज‌िस पर‌िवर्तन के नाम पर 35 साल बाद सत्ता प‌र‌िवर्तन क‌िया था वो बंगाल में नहीं द‌िखाई देता। मोदी ने रैली में मौजूद जनता से भी पूछा क‌ि क्या सत्ता पर‌िवर्तन के बाद बंगाल में व‌िकास हुआ।

ज‌िसका जवाब लोगों ने नहीं कहकर द‌िया। ब‌िजली, कारखाने और व‌िकास कार्यों पर भी मोदी ने ममता पर न‌िशाना साधा। लगातार हमलों के बाद मोदी ने ममता को बाद में र‌िझाने की भी को‌श‌िश की। मोदी ने पूरे भाषण में बीच का रास्ता अपनाया था।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> So @Ayush @levina - Whom are you two going to vote for ?
> 
> Wait I don't think Illegal Bangladeshis like *Levina* are allowed to vote !
> 
> And I think *Ayush* hasn't reached voting age yet !



Ilegal who????
1) I am not Bangladeshi (@Roybot thanks for spreading the rumor ...now you will NOT be spared)
2) I am a "legal" citizen of India.
3) My vote counts....but I wont vote.I dont make compromises...theres not one party worthy of my vote.



kaykay said:


> @Ayush will vote for his favourite politician 'Rabri devi Ji' and @levina is gonna vote for Digvijay Singh Ji. Hehe


And Mr.Kaykay will vote for Pappu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

NIA not to pursue Aseemanand’s allegations - The Hindu: Mobile Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> NIA not to pursue Aseemanand’s allegations - The Hindu: Mobile Edition



Of-course they are not going to. They know.. they are going to fall flat on their face if they initiate any investigation into that issue. It's nothing but a hoax call by Congressis to dent Modi's popularity. Desperate times call for desperate measures... but this nothing but going for broke without any cards left to play!


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Aseemanand ‘fake’ interview a dirty Congress poll tactic: Report.*
*
A Caravan magazine interview with Swamy Aseemanand, accused in a number of terror cases, which made accusations on RSS and the Sangh seems to be False. a report says. The RSS now terms it as a political conspiracy barely two months ahead of the 2014 Lok Sabha elections and a cheap act of politics by the Congress.


The magazine also released the tapes of the interview. Aseemanand, however, is known for making u-turn from his statements and has done the same with regards to this particular interview. His lawyers issued a statement saying the tapes were fabricated. How low can the congress stoop to? asked Ram Madhav.


RSS spokesperson Ram Madhav did the same during a discussion on CNN-IBN last night. "This is not the first time this has happened. Ever since the bogie of 'saffron terror' was created by the ruling party, they have been trying to malign the RSS. There is not a shred of evidence against any of the RSS workers who presently are in jail on various charges.


Suddenly the NIA was created. It was propagated that they had evidence. It is a huge huge conspiracy. Everybody knows that we are a patriotic organisation," Madhav said. When asked if the organisation was open for a probe Madhav said, "Let the investigative agencies decide that." Madhav also questioned if the interview was real in the first place. "The most important question is whether the interview was conducted or not conducted. Swamy Aseemanand has also issued a statement denying having given the interview. If the interview is false we will take legal action." Executive Editor of Caravan, Vinod K Jose, said the interview took place over a span of four years and hit out at political parties for criticising the media instead of owning up to the truth.


However when questions on the authenticity of the tapes arose, former DGP of Uttar Pradesh Vikram Singh was also of the opinion that obtaining such an interview was quite impossible given the restrictions in prisons and around criminals. "I strongly doubt the credibility of this interview and under what circumstances it took place.

I would suspect that they had a sneak preview of Assemanand while he travelled to court and back. Because the police don't have the power to allow journalists to enter prison premises," he said. "It should be investigated how they managed to get the recording equipment inside the jail premises, if the journalist went under disguise. If such a thing happened it would raise questions on ethics," he said.


Questioning why the whole issue was timed right before the elections, Pinky Anand of the BJP said that it was clear that it was nothing but a Congress conspiracy. "They have done many things to implicate the BJP be it Ishrat Jahan case or Gujarat riots. The audio tapes have no significance. So the BJP is not worried," she said.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

kaykay said:


> Headlines Today polls showing what I predicted yesterday.
> BJP is getting most % of votes of Upper class and OBCs in UP while in dalits votes BJP is only behind to BSP and ahead of rest other.
> BJP's vote share
> upper caste(48%)
> OBC votes(35%)
> Dalit votes(21%)
> Muslim votes(7% while rest muslim votes are almost equally divided among rest parties)





Xcellent, Modi is growing at a massive rate. We still have 3 months 



fsayed said:


> *Ahmedabad: BJP renames tea stalls after Modi, residents unhappy*



IBN news


----------



## kaykay

CorporateAffairs said:


> Xcellent, Modi is growing at a massive rate. We still have 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> IBN news


BJP's vote share will only rise in coming months till election buddy so Believe me BJP can once again repeat that 50+ seats feat. Even today polls are giving it 35-40 seats but It will only rise. And BJP is now in a position where even 2-3% rise from current vote share(shown by various polls) would give it 10-15 more seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

kaykay said:


> BJP's vote share will only rise in coming months till election buddy so Believe me BJP can once again repeat that 50+ seats feat. Even today polls are giving it 35-40 seats but It will only rise. And BJP is now in a position where even 2-3% rise from current vote share(shown by various polls) would give it 10-15 more seats.



I second u buddy.

The main campaign is yet to kick off. By 2nd or 3rd week of Feb, Modi and his strategy for 2014 polls will be rolled out. 

The Chai pe charcha will be out and out hit. They've planned 1000 such discussions and locations across India.

And, the poor have linked themselves with Modi. Modi comes from a very poor background. His mom was a maid, he sold T on trains and the poor relate themselves to him.

I dont want 200-210 seats. I want BJP to cross atleast 230 markc by its own. And SS and AKD could bring 30 seats.

TDP could bring 12-15 seats. Which gets us 275 

I dont the bitches mamta, jayalaita, mayawatis, mulayams, pawars, jagans to be part of the govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Watch Modi live on tv9 ..

Modi adressing muslim businesman of gujrat ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

I said it months back that bjp will get 50 to 55 seats in UP and 28 to 30 in bihar...I know Amit shah he is master strategist .

Congress dub rahi he 50 se 75 seat par simat ne vali he congress dekh lena

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

The mood of the nation: New poll predicts downfall for UPA and shows a positive growth for BJP following the leadership of Narendra Modi.

But it's going to get much better as the modi juggernaut has just about started. Expect a much great...er swing in favour of nationalist NDA alliance in next couple of months. 
No time to rest now. 







Mood of the nation: BJP needs NaMo chant for victory at the polls | Mail Online

*Meanwhile, the morons efforts *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Why the Jan Lokpal Bill by AAP is unconstitutional and undemocratic? Solicitor General answers.*

The AAP government's plans to enact the Jan Lokpal Bill in a public venue next week faced fresh hurdles with Solicitor General Mohan Parasaran insisting that Lt Governor's prior approval is necessary while its key ally Congress toughened its opposition. Parasaran, whose opinion was sought by Lt Governor Najeeb Jung on the constitutionality of the Delhi Government's proposal to enact the Bill without seeking Centre's clearance, is understood to have conveyed to him that it will be illegal if enacted without the consent.


The SG is also believed to have told the LG that Lokpal and Lokayukta Act, passed last year by Parliament, is in force and a Lokpal Bill in Delhi will be repugnant to the central law. Therefore, it will require the assent of the President. Meanwhile, the Congress, AAP's alliance partner in Delhi assembly, and without whose support the AAP government cannot survive, today decided that it oppose the Bill at the introduction stage itself.

Holding the government's plan as unconstitutional and undemocratic, the Delhi Congress leaders decided to meet the Lt Governor and urge him to prevail upon the government not to go ahead with its plans. "We will fight the issue tooth and nail. We will not allow the AAP government to do any unconstitutional things," DPCC spokesman Mukesh Sharma said. However, he kept quiet on withdrawing support their partner.

Unfazed by criticism, the anarchist AAP government has declared that it will go ahead with enacting the law. It plans to introduce the bill in the Delhi assembly on February 13 and discuss it for two days before shifting the proceedings to a sports stadium for passage of the bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

*MISSION 272+ IS NOT IMPOSSIBLE.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Samjhauta blast accused Aseemanand denies naming RSS Chief Mohan Bhagwat in the interview-Timesnow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Development in Gujarat has benefitted the community, feel Muslim businessmen*


> It was M S Syed's dream that one day Gujarat Chief MinisterNarendra Modi would launch the website that he has developed in Gujarati to provide relevant information to the trading community. And on Friday, it came true with Modi indeed launching his website at the first Muslim Business Conclave here.
> 
> “Narendra Modi has a vision. He is helping in Gujarat's growth as the chief minister of the state. There has been tremendous growth in exports from Gujarat during his tenure, and that is helping traders like us. The benefits percolate down to small traders as well, no matter which community they belong to,” said Syed, who is into imports and exports since the last 24 years. Syed, who has witnessed the Gujarat riots of 2002, does not hesitate to applaud Modi's leadership in putting the state on a growth track.
> 
> He is part of a group of 80-85 Muslim and non-Muslim businessmen who have come together to be a part of the business conclave supported by the Gujarat government and Ummat, a non-governmental organisation which runs a portal that helps Muslim businessmen network with each other in the state. “Gujarat has always been a riot-prone state, not just during the tenure of BJP, but even before that. Things on the ground are actually much better now,” quipped Zafar Sareshwala, the brain behind the conclave.
> 
> However, an under-current of a communal divide also marked the first business conference led by the Muslim community in the state. As Sareshwala said, the Muslim businessmen in Gujarat are planning to start an association of their own, which might be named the Muslim Chamber of Commerce and Industry. “The attempt is to provide a structured platform to the Muslim business community in the state, and also network with leading industry associations like the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry and the Confederation of Indian Industry,” said Sareshwala.
> 
> He added that Muslims had little representation in the Gujarat Chamber of Commerce and Industry (GCCI). While there were a few memebers, no one held any important position. “We had approached the GCCI to participate in the business conclave, an event that is supported by the state government itself. However, they did not bother to respond,” he alleged.
> 
> So, what primarily is driving the Muslim business community in the state to come forward and network? The new generation of Muslim businessmen want to take a more professional approach towards doing business. “While the earlier generation has done business in the traditional way, the new generation of educated and well-trained entrepreneurs now want a larger section of the pie. Let us take the example of real estate. Earlier, the projects would come up in Muslim-dominated areas and were marketed only to the people of the community. But now, while 80% of their clientele are Muslims, the builders are keen to explore the non-Muslim market,” said Sunil Kumar, president of LeaseCorp, a real estate advisory, brokerage and marketing firm.
> 
> Naushad Z Ranguni, managing director, Al-Muqaam, a real estate developer in Ahmedabad, which currently has 1,800 appartments under construction across nine residential properties in the city, feels that while there has been a long communal divide between Muslims and non-Muslims when it came to residential properties, one had to come forward to be a part of opportunities the development in the state has to offer. “In the last decade, the size of Ahmedabad in terms of area has grown three times. It offers great potential for real estate developers like us who have a 20-year legacy. We are also partnering with the state government in public-private-partnership projects for low cost housing in Sarkhej and Ramol,” he explained.
> 
> Modi's stress on industrial development has indeed created opportunities for members of the minority community in the state, felt most of the participants at the conclave. The chief minister himself said in his inaugural speech that his model of growth was based on four mantras - equality, security, prosperity and equity for all.
> Modi calls for inclusion of Muslims in mainstream | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> *MISSION 272+ IS NOT IMPOSSIBLE.*



Yep, we however need atleast 35 seats from the south


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jason bourne said:


> *MISSION 272+ IS NOT IMPOSSIBLE.*









Even Modi says his mission is 272 and its obvious when someone tries for 272 he will get at best 172 (NDA).


----------



## Ammyy

Bhai Zakir said:


> Even Modi says his mission is 272 and its obvious when someone tries for 272 he will get at best 172 (NDA).




This is the reason congress dnt want to announce that chu**** as their PM candidate??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhai Zakir said:


> Even Modi says his mission is 272 and its obvious when someone tries for 272 he will get at best 172 (NDA).




Ok ...thanks ...

Chal aab vapas kaam me lag ja ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Weather will also play big role in this 2014 Lok Sabha elections*







*Hot summer season and scorching heat will also help congress as the elections will be held in mid April and May. *

*Its no secrete that congress have dedicated voters *and classes/communities who will vote for congress braving scorching sun.

*While BJP/Modi fans are middle class armchair generals they will not sweat it out in hot summer leaving behind their comfort in home, just to vote for Modi.*


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Weather will also play big role in this 2014 Lok Sabha elections*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hot summer season and scorching heat will also help congress as the elections will be held in mid April and May. *
> 
> *Its no secrete that congress have dedicated voters *and classes/communities who will vote for congress braving scorching sun.
> 
> *While BJP/Modi fans are middle class armchair generals they will not sweat it out in hot summer leaving behind their comfort in home, just to vote for Modi.*




Hehehehe .... pagala gaye he ye sab  

By the way anyone from delhi whats the currant mood of delhites about khujliwal is he stil getting the support of people ?


----------



## Android




----------



## Nair saab

People in Kolkatta go crazy to see MODIji...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Only in Gujarat...


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Android said:


>




This dog is taking short cut to Parliament.Bloody traitor.



Bhai Zakir said:


> *Weather will also play big role in this 2014 Lok Sabha elections*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hot summer season and scorching heat will also help congress as the elections will be held in mid April and May. *
> 
> *Its no secrete that congress have dedicated voters *and classes/communities who will vote for congress braving scorching sun.
> 
> *While BJP/Modi fans are middle class armchair generals they will not sweat it out in hot summer leaving behind their comfort in home, just to vote for Modi.*



Saam mein daal denge yaar.Ab tum log inhi sab bakwas chijon par bharosa kar sakte ho.

It's like asking rain god for saving cricket match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Looks like election result

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fsayed

अब अति अराजक पार्टी की कार्यशैली असंवैधानिक है ये तो हम जानते ही थे, लीजिए इसपर अब सॉलिसिटर जनरल की मोहर भी लग गयी। 

AAP is unconstitutional this is well known by Aam Aadami, but now even solicitor general has also said this. Seems more skeletons are going to tumble out from AAP’s cupboard!






We are committed to principles of good governance, which will foster greater socio-economic growth and eliminate corruption.#INC2014

Read here bit.ly/INC2014





राहुल गांधी आज रांची में आदिवासी महिलाओं से मिले और उन्हें आश्वासन दिया कि वो उनके हक़ के लिए हमेशा लड़ते रहेंगे। 

Rahul Gandhi met and interacted with the tribal community of Jharkhand. He patiently heard their suggestions and complaints and promised to add it to the manifesto.


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

fsayed said:


>





Its all the congress's fault they are not attacking and exposing bjp/Feku and its propaganda.

*They should start a campaign in UP and Bihar against the insult of UP & Bihar by Feku Modi.*

*UP Bihar ka apmaan, nahi sahega hundustan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

People's Rahul, Rahul's People
We are India , India is We

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

fsayed said:


> People's Rahul, Rahul's People
> We are India , India is We



This is a much better slogan than India is Rahul, Rahul is India type slogan. Is that Meenakshi Natarajan in the 4th photo? You need more people like her to come up the ranks and kick out sibal and these oldies. Disappointing to see that his seat was removed from the primaries.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Hawa hawai baatain nahi, Zameen se juda janta ka saccha Neta Rahul Gandhi

Hum badi badi baatain nahi, kaam karte hain*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

There is a thread for Rahul Gandhi and Congress's campaign, why do you keep posting here.

@Oscar @Aeronaut can we ban these two from this thread please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Rahul Gandhi will start Congress's Lok Sabha election campaign 2014 from the state of Gujarat

Rahul Gandhi's very first election rally will be in Gujarat*


*Rahul Gandhi to challenge Modi in Gujarat*

*Yeh hai asli mardangi, challenging opponent in his own house*









NEW DELHI: Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi will kick-start the party's campaign from Gujarat on Saturday, crossing swords with BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.

*Rahul will address a rally in Bardoli, associated with Sardar Patel.* It is being seen as the start of the Congress campaign for the Lok Sabha elections.

While Rahul will visit Ranchi on Friday, he is also likely to tour Odisha soon. However, a public rally is slated only in Gujarat.

This appears a Congress attempt to make a high impact start to the party's campaign given that Modi is going around the country attacking Congress.


Rahul to start LS campaign from Gujarat on Saturday - The Times of India



kbd-raaf said:


> There is a thread for Rahul Gandhi and Congress's campaign, why do you keep posting here.
> 
> @Oscar @Aeronaut can we ban these two from this thread please?




1.) This thread is about Indian Elections 2014 that's why anyone can post anything about the elections or bjp or modi here.

2.) Why are u feeling uneasy, accepting defeat even before the start of election campaign??  

3.) *Like above news its about Rahul Gandhi challenging Modi in Gujarat hence its relevant to this thread.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

kbd-raaf said:


> There is a thread for Rahul Gandhi and Congress's campaign, why do you keep posting here.
> 
> @Oscar @Aeronaut can we ban these two from this thread please?





Let me strike a reality dose in your head , you are onboard a Pakistani forum and they are pro Congress (read anti -India )so expect unjust favours and rule bending for resident Congressi PDFers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kbd-raaf said:


> There is a thread for Rahul Gandhi and Congress's campaign, why do you keep posting here.
> 
> @Oscar @Aeronaut can we ban these two from this thread please?




1.) Modi fans spams every thread with Modi cheer leading when we start discussing the facts in a sticky thread they have got problem.

2.) *If i post about Modi then u have problem if i post about rahul even then u have a problem................. why are u so scared of me and my facts???*



VeeraBahadur said:


> Let me strike a reality dose in your head , you are onboard a Pakistani forum and they are pro Congress (read anti -India )so expect unjust favours and rule bending for resident Congressi PDFers.




This is very cheap ur on a international forum as a guest and ur insulting them (PDF) for providing u the facility.....its very very cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Rahul Gandhi will start Congress's Lok Sabha election campaign 2014 from the state of Gujarat
> 
> Rahul Gandhi's very first election rally will be in Gujarat*
> 
> 
> *Rahul Gandhi to challenge Modi in Gujarat*
> 
> *Yeh hai asli mardangi, challenging opponent in his own house*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi will kick-start the party's campaign from Gujarat on Saturday, crossing swords with BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.
> 
> *Rahul will address a rally in Bardoli, associated with Sardar Patel.* It is being seen as the start of the Congress campaign for the Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> While Rahul will visit Ranchi on Friday, he is also likely to tour Odisha soon. However, a public rally is slated only in Gujarat.
> 
> This appears a Congress attempt to make a high impact start to the party's campaign given that Modi is going around the country attacking Congress.
> 
> 
> Rahul to start LS campaign from Gujarat on Saturday - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) This thread is about Indian Elections 2014 that's why anyone can post anything about the elections or bjp or modi here.
> 
> 2.) Why are u feeling uneasy, accepting defeat even before the start of election campaign??
> 
> 3.) *Like above news its about Rahul Gandhi challenging Modi in Gujarat hence its relevant to this thread.*




So would you like to tell us what this thread is meant for ??



Bhai Zakir said:


> This is very cheap ur on a international forum


Yes but with Pakistani flavour.



> as a guest and ur insulting them (PDF) for providing u the facility.....its very very cheap.



So, you mean Pakistani take it as offence when we call them anti-India.   

You are really desperate .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> So would you like to tell us what this thread is meant for ??
> 
> 
> 
> So, you mean Pakistani take it as offence when we call them anti-India.
> 
> You are really desperate .




*Read again what u have posted.*

*U were calling PDF admin and Mods biased u have said they are involve in "unjust favors and rule bending"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Rahul Gandhi will start Congress's Lok Sabha election campaign 2014 from the state of Gujarat

Rahul Gandhi's very first election rally will be in Gujarat*


*Rahul Gandhi to challenge Modi in Gujarat*


*Yeh hai asli mardangi, challenging opponent in his own house*



NEW DELHI: Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi will kick-start the party's campaign from Gujarat on Saturday, crossing swords with BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.

*Rahul will address a rally in Bardoli, associated with Sardar Patel.* It is being seen as the start of the Congress campaign for the Lok Sabha elections.

While Rahul will visit Ranchi on Friday, he is also likely to tour Odisha soon. However, a public rally is slated only in Gujarat.

This appears a Congress attempt to make a high impact start to the party's campaign given that Modi is going around the country attacking Congress.

Rahul to start LS campaign from Gujarat on Saturday - The Times of India



surya kiran said:


> This is a much better slogan than India is Rahul, Rahul is India type slogan. Is that Meenakshi Natarajan in the 4th photo? You need more people like her to come up the ranks and kick out sibal and these oldies. Disappointing to see that his seat was removed from the primaries.




Yes she is Meenakshi Natarajan a south Indian born in North India and now an MP from north indian state and member of the core team of rahul gandhi.

There should be no divide of north-south we are one.

One for all, all for one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Read again what u have posted.*
> 
> *U were calling PDF admin and Mods biased u have said they are involve in "unjust favors and rule bending"*




Don't you think that's why only Congressies are spamming since last 200 pages and posting stuffs about Congress on the thread meant for BJP and still they haven't been thread banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> Don't you think that's why only Congressies are spamming since last 200 pages and posting stuffs about Congress on the thread meant for BJP and still they haven't been thread banned.




U don't have any morality to talk about rules as per rules defaming PDF and challenging or criticizing admin/Mods is also banned and u can be banned for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> U don't have any morality to talk about rules as per rules defaming PDF and challenging or criticizing admin/Mods is also banned and u can be banned for it.



Sorry !! Unlike you, God has blessed me with reasoning mind and I can see the obvious.

Tell how else are you still not banned for flamming the thread by posting garbage FB pics reeking with bogus data and sometimes even hurting one's religion ??

You seems to be very much in love with Pakistani mods. Never seen any Indian batting so hard for them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

आखिरकार मोदीजी की रैलियों का सच उनकी पार्टी वालों ने ही बता दिया।

Varun Gandhi lets the cat out of the bag 
We all knew that the figures of Modi’s rallies were inflated. And now one of their own party members confirmed it. Varun Gandhi said that the crowd number at Modi’s Kolkata rally was around 50,000 not the claimed 200,000.

*crowd only 50000 modi Kolkata rally okay says varun gandhi*

*वरूण गांधी ने निकाली मोदी के दावे की हवा*
कोलकाता। भाजपा के प्रधानमंत्री पद के उम्मीदवार नरेन्द्र मोदी की बुधवार को कोलकाता में हुई रैली में भारी भीड़ उमड़ी थी।

पार्टी ने भी कहा था कि रैली में करीब 2 लाख लोग आए थे लेकिन वरूण गांधी ने पार्टी नेताओं के दावे की हवा निकाल दी है।

पार्टी महासचिव और पश्चिम बंगाल प्रभारी वरूण गांधी ने कहा कि रैली में 50 हजार लोग ही आए थे। गांधी का कहना है कि पार्टी ने रैली में मौजूद भीड़ को चार गुना बढ़ाकर बताया था। हांलाकि वरूण गांधी रैली में आई भीड़ से संतुष्ट हैं। 

रैली की सफलता को लेकर जब वरूण गांधी ने से पूछा गया कि आपकी नजर में रैली शानदार क्यों नहीं रही? इस पर वरूण गांधी ने कहा, आपको आंकड़े गलत दिए गए हैं। यह सही नहीं है कि रैली में 2 लाख से ज्यादा लोग मौजूद थे। 

ब्रिगेड परेड ग्राउंड में मोदी की रैली से भाजपा के नेता इतने उत्साहित थे कि उन्होंने रैली में 3 लाख से लेकर 8 लाख तक की भीड़ जुटने का दावा किया था। 

पश्चिम बंगाल भाजपा के पूर्व अध्यक्ष तथागत राय ने कहा कि मोदी को सुनने के लिए 3 लाख लोग आए थे। 50 हजार लोगों को तृणमूल कांग्रेस के कार्यकर्ताओं ने मैदान में पहुंचने से पहले ही रोक दिया था। 

जब राय से मोदी और राजनाथ सिंह के भाषण के कंटेट के बारे में पूछा गया तो उन्होंने कहा कि मैं इस पर कमेंट नहीं कर सकता। आपको राहुल सिन्हा जैसे राज्य के नेताओं से पूछना चाहिए।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> आखिरकार मोदीजी की रैलियों का सच उनकी पार्टी वालों ने ही बता दिया।
> 
> Varun Gandhi lets the cat out of the bag
> We all knew that the figures of Modi’s rallies were inflated. And now one of their own party members confirmed it. Varun Gandhi said that the crowd number at Modi’s Kolkata rally was around 50,000 not the claimed 200,000.
> 
> *crowd only 50000 modi Kolkata rally okay says varun gandhi*
> 
> *वरूण गांधी ने निकाली मोदी के दावे की हवा*
> कोलकाता। भाजपा के प्रधानमंत्री पद के उम्मीदवार नरेन्द्र मोदी की बुधवार को कोलकाता में हुई रैली में भारी भीड़ उमड़ी थी।
> 
> पार्टी ने भी कहा था कि रैली में करीब 2 लाख लोग आए थे लेकिन वरूण गांधी ने पार्टी नेताओं के दावे की हवा निकाल दी है।
> 
> पार्टी महासचिव और पश्चिम बंगाल प्रभारी वरूण गांधी ने कहा कि रैली में 50 हजार लोग ही आए थे। गांधी का कहना है कि पार्टी ने रैली में मौजूद भीड़ को चार गुना बढ़ाकर बताया था। हांलाकि वरूण गांधी रैली में आई भीड़ से संतुष्ट हैं।
> 
> रैली की सफलता को लेकर जब वरूण गांधी ने से पूछा गया कि आपकी नजर में रैली शानदार क्यों नहीं रही? इस पर वरूण गांधी ने कहा, आपको आंकड़े गलत दिए गए हैं। यह सही नहीं है कि रैली में 2 लाख से ज्यादा लोग मौजूद थे।
> 
> ब्रिगेड परेड ग्राउंड में मोदी की रैली से भाजपा के नेता इतने उत्साहित थे कि उन्होंने रैली में 3 लाख से लेकर 8 लाख तक की भीड़ जुटने का दावा किया था।
> 
> पश्चिम बंगाल भाजपा के पूर्व अध्यक्ष तथागत राय ने कहा कि मोदी को सुनने के लिए 3 लाख लोग आए थे। 50 हजार लोगों को तृणमूल कांग्रेस के कार्यकर्ताओं ने मैदान में पहुंचने से पहले ही रोक दिया था।
> 
> जब राय से मोदी और राजनाथ सिंह के भाषण के कंटेट के बारे में पूछा गया तो उन्होंने कहा कि मैं इस पर कमेंट नहीं कर सकता। आपको राहुल सिन्हा जैसे राज्य के नेताओं से पूछना चाहिए।



Here we go again. Varun Gandhi has publicly stated that he never said he though there was 50k people there.

Also that photo was taken at 11AM, long before the rally began.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

और लोग जुड़ते गए काफिला बनता गया....

मीलों हम आ गए, मीलों हमें जाना है

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Rahul Gandhi will start Congress's Lok Sabha election campaign 2014 from the state of Gujarat
> 
> Rahul Gandhi's very first election rally will be in Gujarat*
> 
> 
> *Rahul Gandhi to challenge Modi in Gujarat*
> 
> *Yeh hai asli mardangi, challenging opponent in his own house*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi will kick-start the party's campaign from Gujarat on Saturday, crossing swords with BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.
> 
> *Rahul will address a rally in Bardoli, associated with Sardar Patel.* It is being seen as the start of the Congress campaign for the Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> While Rahul will visit Ranchi on Friday, he is also likely to tour Odisha soon. However, a public rally is slated only in Gujarat.
> 
> This appears a Congress attempt to make a high impact start to the party's campaign given that Modi is going around the country attacking Congress.
> 
> 
> Rahul to start LS campaign from Gujarat on Saturday - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) This thread is about Indian Elections 2014 that's why anyone can post anything about the elections or bjp or modi here.
> 
> 2.) Why are u feeling uneasy, accepting defeat even before the start of election campaign??
> 
> 3.) *Like above news its about Rahul Gandhi challenging Modi in Gujarat hence its relevant to this thread.*




Modi is doing rally in all over India.... Even at the place where BJP was nothing before Modi came to national politics and look at the prediction and pre poll results of various channels you will find out no one want this brain less "shahzada" as PM of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

fsayed said:


> आखिरकार मोदीजी की रैलियों का सच उनकी पार्टी वालों ने ही बता दिया।
> 
> Varun Gandhi lets the cat out of the bag
> We all knew that the figures of Modi’s rallies were inflated. And now one of their own party members confirmed it. Varun Gandhi said that the crowd number at Modi’s Kolkata rally was around 50,000 not the claimed 200,000.
> 
> *crowd only 50000 modi Kolkata rally okay says varun gandhi*
> 
> *वरूण गांधी ने निकाली मोदी के दावे की हवा*
> कोलकाता। भाजपा के प्रधानमंत्री पद के उम्मीदवार नरेन्द्र मोदी की बुधवार को कोलकाता में हुई रैली में भारी भीड़ उमड़ी थी।
> 
> पार्टी ने भी कहा था कि रैली में करीब 2 लाख लोग आए थे लेकिन वरूण गांधी ने पार्टी नेताओं के दावे की हवा निकाल दी है।
> 
> पार्टी महासचिव और पश्चिम बंगाल प्रभारी वरूण गांधी ने कहा कि रैली में 50 हजार लोग ही आए थे। गांधी का कहना है कि पार्टी ने रैली में मौजूद भीड़ को चार गुना बढ़ाकर बताया था। हांलाकि वरूण गांधी रैली में आई भीड़ से संतुष्ट हैं।
> 
> रैली की सफलता को लेकर जब वरूण गांधी ने से पूछा गया कि आपकी नजर में रैली शानदार क्यों नहीं रही? इस पर वरूण गांधी ने कहा, आपको आंकड़े गलत दिए गए हैं। यह सही नहीं है कि रैली में 2 लाख से ज्यादा लोग मौजूद थे।
> 
> ब्रिगेड परेड ग्राउंड में मोदी की रैली से भाजपा के नेता इतने उत्साहित थे कि उन्होंने रैली में 3 लाख से लेकर 8 लाख तक की भीड़ जुटने का दावा किया था।
> 
> पश्चिम बंगाल भाजपा के पूर्व अध्यक्ष तथागत राय ने कहा कि मोदी को सुनने के लिए 3 लाख लोग आए थे। 50 हजार लोगों को तृणमूल कांग्रेस के कार्यकर्ताओं ने मैदान में पहुंचने से पहले ही रोक दिया था।
> 
> जब राय से मोदी और राजनाथ सिंह के भाषण के कंटेट के बारे में पूछा गया तो उन्होंने कहा कि मैं इस पर कमेंट नहीं कर सकता। आपको राहुल सिन्हा जैसे राज्य के नेताओं से पूछना चाहिए।


People paid even upto 2,00000 for their seats.

Narendra Modi's Kolkata rally: Big rush even for seats costing Rs 100 - The Economic Times on Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> Also that photo was taken at 11AM, long before the rally began.



Why do you have to keep blowing bubbles.. WHY ?? 



Android said:


>



Second from the right...isn't that the Film Director ( forgot his name)?? What is he doing on this book releasing function ?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Star Wars said:


> Why do you have to keep blowing bubbles.. WHY ??
> 
> 
> 
> Second from the right...isn't that the Film Director ( forgot his name)?? What is he doing on this book releasing function ?



He is Mahesh Bhatt and he is known for his impeccable anti-BJP credentials.


----------



## kaykay

Star Wars said:


> Why do you have to keep blowing bubbles.. WHY ??
> 
> 
> 
> Second from the right...isn't that the Film Director ( forgot his name)?? What is he doing on this book releasing function ?


He is Mahesh Bhatt. It was said that he has relation with his own older daughter Pooja bhatt. He converted to Islam later but name remained same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## fsayed

@Bhai Zakir 

*Orphaning of Swami Aseemanand and Nathuram Godse – Typical Tales of Disownment by RSS*
Pratik Sinha February 7, 2014 | 5 Responses



Narendra Modi With Swami Aseemanand
A hallmark of Rashtriya Swayam Sevak Sangh (RSS) is how swiftly they disown their brethren when they are caught red-handed in acts of terror – whether it’d be the cold-blooded killing of Gandhiji or the Samjhauta Express bombings. LK Advani while disowning Nathuram Godse had stated that Godse had “severed links with RSS in 1933… had begun to bitterly criticise the RSS”. Advani’s assertion was flatly contradicted by none other than Nathuram Godse’s brother Gopal, who was also an accused at the trial for conspiracy to murder. Speaking in New Delhi (The Statesman; December 24, 1993), in December 1993, on the occasion of release of his book “Why I Assassinated Mahatma Gandhi”, Godse criticized Advani while stating:

“I have countered him [Advani], saying it is cowardice to say that. You can say that RSS did not pass a resolution, saying, ‘go and assassinate Gandhi’. *But you do not disown him* [Nathuram]. The Hindu Mahasabha did not disown him. In 1994, Nathuram started doing Hindu Mahasabha work when *he had been a baudhik karyavah in the RSS.*”

In an interview to Frontline magazine on January 28, 1994, when asked he if had been a part of RSS, he had stated:

All the brothers were in the RSS. Nathuram, Dattatreya, myself and Govind. You can say we grew up in the RSS rather than in our homes. It was like a family to us.

All attempts by RSS to disown one of their own has backfired at them. In fact, even today, office bearers of BJP openly show their love for Nathuram Godse.





Swami Aseemanand, who was arrested for multiple terror attacks of Ajmer Sharif, Mecca Masjid, 2006 Malegaon blasts and 2007 Samjhauta Express bombings, is well known to be a top leader of the RSS’s tribal affairs wing and was based for years in the Dangs in Gujarat and focused on making advisasis convert to Hinduism instead of Christianity. However when his links with multiple terror attacks came out in the public domain, he was instantly disowned by RSS. In a press release published on SanghParivar.org website, Manmohan Vaidya Stated that “Aseemanda has never held any post in the RSS”.




RSS Disowns Aseemanand But Fellow Sanghi Objects
However, a contemporaneous comment (as seen in the image above) by a Kolkata based RSS Supporter Suraj Prasad (surajcap) completely contradicts the press release. Suraj Prasad (surajcap), who is also a regular blogger on the SanghParivar website, echoes similar sentiments as Gopal Godse did for Nathuram Godse’s disownment by RSS:

Swami Aseemananda (earlier Naba Kumar Sarkar) or Naba Da of Hooghly, Bengal was a long time Pracharak of RSS and we Bengalis associated with Sangh Parivar all know him well, *so please don’t disown him*.

With the latest revelations by Caravan Magazine, about Aseemanand getting RSS Supremo Mohan Bhagwat’s approval for the blasts, RSS’s hand in terror acts across India is as clear as daylight.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Somnath "Batman" Bharti has been grabbed by balls on Headlines Today.


----------



## fsayed

You are here: Home ∼ Narendra Modi hits the lowest notes in Kolkata’s rally: Parochial, Communal and Anti-Regional
*Narendra Modi hits the lowest notes in Kolkata’s rally: Parochial, Communal and Anti-Regional*
Mukul Sinha February 5, 2014 | 11 Responses



CPI-M Rally vs Mamta Rally vs Modi Rally, plus no hired audience in the first two
Only an imbecile can stand in the Brigade Parade Ground of Kolkata, which still may be reverberating with speeches of stalwarts like Jyoti babu and allege that “Third front will make India Third rate”. Firstly this man doesn’t even understand the political aspirations of the regions that led to the creation of the third front. One of the heaviest price paid by the centralized planning system of India dominated by the north-western ruling classes was the consistent neglect of the rest of India. While capitalism is well known for non-uniform growth, but in the Indian context, even the Nehruvian utopian socialism led to the growth of only certain regions of the country, wherever such regional forces could dominate the center. Maharashtra, Gujarat, Punjab, Western UP etc are some of the areas which flourished, whereas, the rest suffered.

The significant economic developments of Andhra Pradesh, Karnataka, Orissa, West Bengal, Bihar etc can be directly related to the growth of their own regional political parties. This is the basic politics of federal capitalism. But, what would Mr Modi know of this development? He has even forgotten perhaps that HD Deve Gowda was the first prime minister of the third front and his state Karnataka instead of becoming third rate is the IT capital of India. Orissa has crossed Gujarat in growth rate. West Bengal had the highest agricultural development during the left front, even crossing over Punjab’s figures.

Mr Modi, in his total ignorance of the Indian reality, is following Congress’s blind centralized politics which had led to the regional discrepancies, but in a far more dangerous way, since with his anti-regionalism, he mixes the equally potent parochialism and communalism.

This man had the audacity to try and instigate the Bengali crowd by injecting the parochial passion around the denial of post of Prime Minister to Pranab Mukherjee on the grounds that he was the senior most leader in Congress when Rajiv Gandhi/Manmohan Singh were chosen as Prime Minister. Two points are required to be made here. Firstly he very conveniently forgets that he has himself dislodged and destroyed almost all senior members of BJP, whether it’d be Keshubhai Patel of Gujarat or Advani at the center. Infact, through his sponsored website Niticentral, he led a malicious campaign against Advani, when Advani refused to endorse him.

Secondly, this hypocrite, does not tell the Bengali crowd that he along with rest of BJP had opposed the candidature of Mr Pranab Mukherjee as the President of India as recently as in July 2012 and BJP’s spokesperson, Mr Shahnawaz Hussain had said:

His nomination for the post of President is not a reward for his performance, but for his non-performance, Congress is celebrating that Pranab is no more the finance minister. They are reversing the decisions taken by him. He was not an asset, but a burden in financial management and to get rid of him he has been made the candidate.




Modi with PA Sangma, BJP’s candidate for Presidency against Pranab Mukherjee
So much for his love for Pranab da. Let Mr Narendra Modi understand that politics of Bengal has gone far beyond parochialism and communalism since 35 years of the Left Front rule has successfully kept BJP out of West Bengal and BJP is the root cause of the communal poison entering the political field.

Mr Modi can however never give up his original stripes i.e. those of communalism. One of the most favorite propaganda lines of the Sanghis to spread communalism through their pseudo-nationalism is to keep punching the Bangladesh refugees. It may be recalled that, in the 1971 war which was primarily aimed at dismembering Pakistan and creating a free Bangladesh, the entire country supported the Bangladeshi freedom struggle against the Pakistani oppression. At that point of time, several Bangladeshis did immigrate to India in Assam and other bordering towns as their poverty was worse than ours of which a large were fraction were Hindus. In fact, a very large number of the people gathered in the brigade parade ground for Modi’s rally were originally Bangladeshis since BJP is active in those areas. So what is Mr Narendra Modi complaining of? Is he dividing the refugees also along communal lines and trying to inject the poison of communalism in West Bengal? He may try, but he will fail, since the Gujarat Model will not work in West Bengal. He may have got Tata thanks to Mamata’s misconceived agitation, but he will not be able to bring his brand of politics to West Bengal in return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

@fsayed lol stop posting articles from proaganda new outlets....
truthofgujarath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*@Bhai Zakir *
*bjp ki government aate hi aasaram ki madad chalu kardi*

*Asaram Ashram report metering missing!*
*आसाराम आश्रम की पैमाइश रिपोर्ट गायब!*
*जयपुर। गोनेर रोड, रोपाडा स्थित आसाराम आश्रम परिसर में शामिल कथित कब्जाशुदा जमीन के पैमाइश मामले में सेटलमेंट विभाग सवालों के घेरे में आ गया है। हाईकोर्ट की ओर से तय मियाद में पैमाइश करने के आदेश की धज्जियां तो पहले ही उड़ाई जा चुकी हैं और अब जेडीए को भेजे गए पत्र में रिपोर्ट नहीं मिलने से खलबली मची हुई है। 

विभाग ने तीन-चार दिन पहले जेडीए को पत्र लिखा था, जिसमें जमीन आवंटन से जुड़ी सूचना चाहने के साथ पैमाइश रिपोर्ट संलग्न होने की जानकारी दी गई थी, लेकिन रिपोर्ट मिली ही नहीं। जेडीए ने इस स्थिति को गंभीर मानते हुए 4 फरवरी को सेटलमेंट विभाग को पत्र लिखकर जिम्मेदारी याद दिलाई। जेडीए ने साफ कर दिया है कि जमीन आवंटन का मामला जेडीए का है, इसलिए विभाग केवल सरकारी जमीन पर अतिक्रमण होने की स्थिति स्पष्ट करे। सेटलमेंट विभाग ने आसाराम आश्रम संचालकों के पत्र का हवाला देते हुए जेडीए से जमीन आवंटन की तारीख, क्षेत्रफल, निरस्तीकरण व अन्य जानकारी मांगी थी। जबकि, इससे विभाग का कोई सरोकार ही नहीं है।

यूं बरती गई लापरवाही

हाईकोर्ट ने 28 नवम्बर के आदेश में सेटलमेंट विभाग को 15 दिन में आसाराम आश्रम जमीन की पैमाइश करने के निर्देश दिए थे, लेकिन काम 23 सितम्बर को शुरू हुआ। विभाग ने दो बार पैमाइश कराई, जिसे सवा महीने से ज्यादा समय हो चुका है, लेकिन जेडीए के पास अब तक रिपोर्ट ही नहीं पहुंची है। 

यहां मिला था कब्जा

जेडीए ने पीटी सर्वे कराया, जिसमें आश्रम से सटी जेडीए मालिकाना हक की 10 बीघा जमीन पर तारबंदी पाई गई। जबकि, 1263 मीटर जमीन पर बिना अनुमति निर्माण किया हुआ है। खसरा संख्या 1232/1 में 45 मीटर लम्बे व 15 मीटर चौड़ाई में टीनशेड, खसरा संख्या 1233/1 के 1023 वर्ग मीटर और खसरा संख्या 1229 में 240 वर्ग मीटर क्षेत्रफल में स्थाई निर्माण कर कब्जा होने का दावा किया गया। इसी आधार पर जेडीए ने आश्रम ट्रस्ट को 24 सितम्बर को नोटिस थमाया था, जिसे आश्रम संचालकों ने हाईकोर्ट में चुनौती दी।*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> @fsayed lol stop posting articles from proaganda new outlets....
> truthofgujarath



Ignore sayed and zakir ,Both are waste of bandwidth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*गुजरात के स्कूलों की किताबों में गलतियों की भरमार*
टाइम्स न्यूज नेटवर्क | Feb 7, 2014, 03.24PM IST
http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/29995634.cms?prtpage=1
Tweet









स्कूल में गलत सीख रहे हैं स्टूडेंट्स
*अहमदाबाद*
गुजरात के स्कूली बच्चों से पूछें कि महात्मा गांधी की हत्या कब हुई थी, तो जवाब मिलेगा - 30 अक्टूबर 1948 को। आप उन्हें सही करने की कोशिश करेंगे तो वे आपकी बात नहीं सुनेंगे बल्कि एक ठोस जवाब देंगे, 'हमारी किताब में यही लिखा है।'

गुजरात में सामाजिक विज्ञान में उन्हें यही पढ़ाया जा रहा है। यह एक गलती नहीं है। वहां की किताबें गलतियों की खान हैं। आठवीं क्लास की सामाजिक विज्ञान की किताब गुजरात काउंसिल ऑफ एजुकेशनल रिसर्च ऐंड ट्रेंनिंग (जीसीईआरटी) ने छापी है। इसमें लिखा है कि जापान ने दूसरे विश्व युद्ध में अमेरिका पर परमाणु हमला किया था।

गुजरात बोर्ड के 50 हजार से ज्यादा बच्चे ये गलतियां पढ़ रहे हैं। किताब में लिखा है कि 1947 में विभाजन के बाद एक नए देश का जन्म हुआ जिसका नाम था इस्लामिक इस्लामाबाद। इसकी राजधानी हिंदूकुश की पहाड़ियों में खैबर घाट नाम से थी।
किताब के दो चैप्टर गांधी जी को समर्पित हैं। इनमें लिखा है कि महात्मा गांधी ने पहला सत्याग्रह आश्रम अहमदाबाद में मई 1925 में स्थापित किया। सही साल 1915 है। इस किताब पर एक सरसरी नजर में ही हमारे रिपोर्टर को 124 पेजों पर 59 तथ्यात्मक गड़बड़ियां मिल गईं। पेज 24 पर लिखा है कि होम रूल आंदोलन 1961 में शुरू हुआ। तब तो देश को आजाद हुए 14 साल हो चुके थे और होमरूल को 45 साल। ये गड़बड़ियां ऐसी हैं कि इतिहास की शक्ल ही बदल दें। देश के सुधारकों और क्रांतिकारियों के नाम तक गलत लिखे हैं।

विश्लेषण की गलतियों की भी भरमार है। कई महत्वपूर्ण आंदोलनों और सुधारकों का जिक्र तक नहीं है। गुजरात स्टेट बोर्ड ऑफ स्कूल टेक्स्ट बुक्स के कार्यकारी अध्यक्ष नितिन पेठानी कहते हैं, 'हमें पता चला है कि बहुत सारी गलतियां हैं। अब इस वक्त हम किताबें तो वापस नहीं ले सकते। हम गलतियों की एक लिस्ट बना रहे हैं जो इंटरनेट पर डाली जाएगी।'


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Somnath "Batman" Bharti has been grabbed by balls on Headlines Today.




#PornNathBharti is currently trending on twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> #PornNathBharti is currently trending on twitter


If you would have seen the progrom .. Rahul Kawal was naming the **** domains on air. He read few of them but then got too embarrassed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> If you would have seen the progrom .. Rahul Kawal was naming the **** domains on air. He read few of them but then got too embarrassed.



You mean these ones? 








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431824820771110912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> You mean these ones?


AAP was not sh!tting when they said they want special commando force for Delhi girls !!!!


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


> #PornNathBharti is currently trending on twitter





Roybot said:


> You mean these ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431824820771110912





ranjeet said:


> If you would have seen the progrom .. Rahul Kawal was naming the **** domains on air. He read few of them but then got too embarrassed.





This is what they (Modi chamchas) discuss  but if someone post the truth and fact about Modi they get hot coals in knicker. 

And called spamming or off topic................ double standard as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai Zakir said:


> This is what they (Modi chamchas) discuss  but if someone post the truth and fact about Modi they get hot coals in knicker.
> 
> And called spamming or off topic................ double standard as usual.


I appreciate the efforts you are putting into exposing Modi (no pun) but most people have made up their mind. No double standards we just want a change at center.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> This is what they (Modi chamchas) discuss  but if someone post the truth and fact about Modi they get hot coals in knicker.
> 
> And called spamming or off topic................ double standard as usual.




done???

now get lost. . . . .http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/fighting/***-kicking.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The_Showstopper

blood said:


> now i understand why muslims in india never progress



Good that you understood, now go back to bed... 



cloud_9 said:


> There is a reason why Muslims are always at the bottom when it comes to economic prosperity.



You talk as if your lot is enjoying economic prosperity...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

cloud_9 said:


> LOL! Here comes the "Politically Correct" kid .
> 
> Have you seen their economic indicators? Being Politically Correct helps you because it doesn't effect you or you think so.
> 
> I'm not telling him to vote for a certain party but they always expect handouts from governments even though they can get education and jobs.They are still stuck in the bygone era.



Muslims have started to get reservations only since recent past but Hindus have been getting it since a while. And yet I see you moaning about it?


----------



## The_Showstopper

Why is it that some PDF posters are getting annoyed by a couple of Congress supporters posting their party's "achievements" and Poll promises. I have seen many NaMo Bhakts on this forum posting "expert" opinions as to how NaMo is gonna make India a Supa Powa... So why can't you guys chill and let the Congressis work harder and get paid well...


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

"UPA would've been happy had CBI charged Amit Shah in the Ishrat Jahan case", says CBI Director Ranjit Sinha #BreakingNow

CBI Dir Ranjit Sinha makes sensational claims in an interview to Economic Times, says there were political expectations in Ishrat Jahan case


----------



## kbd-raaf

^ And in the meantime Congis are debating which dynasty Modi was talking about in one of his speeches. Incredible.


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> *Amit Shah not named in Ishrat case supplementary chargesheet*




Their bubble of lies are bursting. 

Swami Aseemanand 's Name is missing in chargesheet.


Swami Aseemanand, Col Purohit not named in Malegaon blasts chargesheet



fsayed said:


> *Ahmedabad: BJP renames tea stalls after Modi, residents unhappy
> 
> Ahmedabad: BJP renames tea stalls after Modi, residents unhappy
> 
> Ahmedabad:* BJP activists have been on campaign to name tea stalls after Narendra Modi at Naroda Patia area in Ahmedabad. Naroda Patia was one of the most severely affected areas during the 2002 Gujarat riots.
> 
> While the tea stalls are being named after Modi to highlight his tea seller background and build the Lok Sabha campaign, but the residents of Naroda Patia are calling it cheap publicity stunt.
> 
> A tea shop run by Zubair Shaikh in Odhav area was re-branded as Namo tea stall by BJP activists. Zubair Shaikh, in his forties, is Qutubuddin Ansari's friend, the tailor whose photo became the face of Gujarat riots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The residents of riot-hit Naroda Patia are calling it cheap publicity stunt.*
> For the riot-hit residents, the renaming of tea stalls is not some thing to he happy about.
> 
> The idea to rename the stalls came from Bharatiya Yuva Janata Morcha leader Prakash Gurjar. Till now over 100 tea stalls have been named after Modi and the idea is to do the same across Ahmedabad.
> 
> Prakash Gurhar rejected allegations that BJP workers were forcing owners to rename their tea stalls.




Wow what a serious charge against Modi???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Headlines Today polls showing what I predicted yesterday.
> BJP is getting most % of votes of Upper class and OBCs in UP while in dalits votes BJP is only behind to BSP and ahead of rest other.
> BJP's vote share
> upper caste(48%)
> OBC votes(35%)
> Dalit votes(21%)
> Muslim votes(7% while rest muslim votes are almost equally divided among rest parties)





More and More Shia Muslims are going to vote for Modi. Shias are scarred of Sunnis. More and More Shias, Ahemadias Barelvis and Khojas will vote for Modi.

http://www.firstpost.com/india/stone-pelted-on-ramzan-procession-violence-seizes-lucknow-999751.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *Youth Congress **protest against teacher’s recruitment scam involving MP CM wife
> 
> Bhopal, Jan.22, (ANI): Youth Congress leaders on Wednesday took to streets protesting against a high profile teachers recruitment scam in Madhya Pradesh involving Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan’s wife Sadhna Singh.
> 
> The protestors also demanded probe by the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) into this scam.
> 
> The protesters blocked roads, shouted anti-government slogans condemning Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan and his wife, accusing her of taking bribes for recruiting teachers in government jobs.
> 
> Protesters also threatened to go on an indefinite hunger strike, until their demands were met.
> 
> “From the last one month we have been protesting against the vyapam scam for which we are asking the chief minister to talk straight if he is thinking about the welfare of the students, teachers and youth of the state. If the government is scared of CBI inquiry then it is clearly scared of the 136 phones calls that were made to Pankaj Tiwari. It seems not only his family but the chief minister himself is involved in this scam,” said Amit Sharma, a leader of Youth Congress.
> 
> The recruitment scam involved manipulation in the selection process for government jobs conducted by the Madhya Pradesh Professional Examination Board (MPPEB)
> 
> The scam is currently being probed by the Special Task Force (STF). (ANI)
> *
> 
> 
> same to u my brother




Congress is Master of allegation. They charged Modi with giving free land to Industrialist. Modi formed a commission of Inquiry under ex supreme court judge. Commission asked them to submit proof numbers of time. They didn't turn up to produce proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/432015148694249472

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> BJP's vote share will only rise in coming months till election buddy so Believe me BJP can once again repeat that 50+ seats feat. Even today polls are giving it 35-40 seats but It will only rise. And BJP is now in a position where even 2-3% rise from current vote share(shown by various polls) would give it 10-15 more seats.




Yes there will be a steep rise. That is why congress Chamchas are frustrated. They will go to any extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

BJP's success lies in consolidating the anti-Congress, anti-incumbency votes into one party. From a cursory look, that's where they have failed in the past. I believe Modi has done a great job at helping the BJP do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Yep, we however need atleast 35 seats from the south



Chandrababu is coming with BJP. 272 seems very much in rich,

[


Bhai Zakir said:


> *Weather will also play big role in this 2014 Lok Sabha elections*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hot summer season and scorching heat will also help congress as the elections will be held in mid April and May. *
> 
> *Its no secrete that congress have dedicated voters *and classes/communities who will vote for congress braving scorching sun.
> 
> *While BJP/Modi fans are middle class armchair generals they will not sweat it out in hot summer leaving behind their comfort in home, just to vote for Modi.*




*Now whether is last hope of Congress. *



Bhai Zakir said:


> Hawa hawai baatain nahi, Zameen se juda janta ka saccha Neta Rahul Gandhi
> Hum badi badi baatain nahi, kaam karte hain




Kyunki development ki Baat hamare munh se achchhi nahi lagti. Kyunki Logon ko Pata hai ki ham chote se Kam bhi nahin karsakte. Ham Jab badi baten karte hai to logon ko lagta hai ki ham unko Ullu banarahe hai. Log Gussa ho jate hain. Is liye ham development ki Bat nahin karke Sadak Chhap road show karte hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Rahul Gandhi to challenge Modi in Gujarat




Chuha Sher ko Challange karega. Shwer ko pata bhi nahi ki koi chuha bil se muje chalane kar raha hai.



fsayed said:


> आखिरकार मोदीजी की रैलियों का सच उनकी पार्टी वालों ने ही बता दिया।
> 
> Varun Gandhi lets the cat out of the bag
> We all knew that the figures of Modi’s rallies were inflated. And now one of their own party members confirmed it. Varun Gandhi said that the crowd number at Modi’s Kolkata rally was around 50,000 not the claimed 200,000.
> 
> *crowd only 50000 modi Kolkata rally okay says varun gandhi*
> 
> *वरूण गांधी ने निकाली मोदी के दावे की हवा*
> कोलकाता। भाजपा के प्रधानमंत्री पद के उम्मीदवार नरेन्द्र मोदी की बुधवार को कोलकाता में हुई रैली में भारी भीड़ उमड़ी थी।
> 
> पार्टी ने भी कहा था कि रैली में करीब 2 लाख लोग आए थे लेकिन वरूण गांधी ने पार्टी नेताओं के दावे की हवा निकाल दी है।
> 
> पार्टी महासचिव और पश्चिम बंगाल प्रभारी वरूण गांधी ने कहा कि रैली में 50 हजार लोग ही आए थे। गांधी का कहना है कि पार्टी ने रैली में मौजूद भीड़ को चार गुना बढ़ाकर बताया था। हांलाकि वरूण गांधी रैली में आई भीड़ से संतुष्ट हैं।
> 
> रैली की सफलता को लेकर जब वरूण गांधी ने से पूछा गया कि आपकी नजर में रैली शानदार क्यों नहीं रही? इस पर वरूण गांधी ने कहा, आपको आंकड़े गलत दिए गए हैं। यह सही नहीं है कि रैली में 2 लाख से ज्यादा लोग मौजूद थे।
> 
> ब्रिगेड परेड ग्राउंड में मोदी की रैली से भाजपा के नेता इतने उत्साहित थे कि उन्होंने रैली में 3 लाख से लेकर 8 लाख तक की भीड़ जुटने का दावा किया था।
> 
> पश्चिम बंगाल भाजपा के पूर्व अध्यक्ष तथागत राय ने कहा कि मोदी को सुनने के लिए 3 लाख लोग आए थे। 50 हजार लोगों को तृणमूल कांग्रेस के कार्यकर्ताओं ने मैदान में पहुंचने से पहले ही रोक दिया था।
> 
> जब राय से मोदी और राजनाथ सिंह के भाषण के कंटेट के बारे में पूछा गया तो उन्होंने कहा कि मैं इस पर कमेंट नहीं कर सकता। आपको राहुल सिन्हा जैसे राज्य के नेताओं से पूछना चाहिए।




So as per you, What Varun gandhi say is more authentic than others. I hope you agree with what Varun gandhi said in his election speech in 2009.



Bhai Zakir said:


> They should start a campaign in UP and Bihar against the insult of UP & Bihar by Feku Modi.




If they do not start, You take the initiative like you have taken on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Narendra Modi not a political untouchable for Muslims: Shia cleric | NDTV.com

Sadbhavana Mission II: Narendra Modi meets businessmen from Muslim community, talks development - The Economic Times

Narendra Modi woos Muslim entrepreneurs, asks them to become job creators | The Indian Express

Muslims to pray for Narendra Modi at Mumbai mausoleum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


> Narendra Modi not a political untouchable for Muslims: Shia cleric | NDTV.com


BJP is gaining more muslims vote share in UP than last time(according to polls) I am sure in country wide it will increase its vote share among muslims too.


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> BJP is gaining more muslims vote share in UP than last time(according to polls) I am sure in country wide it will increase its vote share among muslims too.




Actually scarred shias are leaning towards BJP. They are scarred of what they see Sunnis doing with them in sub continent and middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

So just for shits and giggles I grabbed one of the Rahul Gandhi supporters from twitter and put 'her' profile picture into Google Search by Image.
Nirali Chikhaliya (NiraliChikhaliy) on Twitter

^ This account.

Google

Look at what I found. This was true for 2 other accounts I tried too. Congress is really losing the plot.

Also this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@kbd-raaf 

cute pakistani girls I can get behind that.


----------



## Kaniska

Any one from North East can give any neutral impression about Modi rally in Assam and Manipur?


----------



## kaykay

Rahul Gandhi is in Bardoli district(a tribal district of Gujarat) to countre modi's development claims. But what I see is clean and great road(on which Rahul is doing Pad yatra) with good infrastructure in sorrounding. Seriously Pappu?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> So just for shits and giggles I grabbed one of the Rahul Gandhi supporters from twitter and put 'her' profile picture into Google Search by Image.
> Nirali Chikhaliya (NiraliChikhaliy) on Twitter
> 
> ^ This account.
> 
> Google
> 
> Look at what I found. This was true for 2 other accounts I tried too. Congress is really losing the plot.
> 
> Also this:




I really like those girls.


----------



## Jason bourne

Predictions for all the 28 states have been made. Now only the 6 Union Territories remain

For the 537 seats of the 28 states & Delhi

NDA - 247
BJP 221, SS 9, SAD 6, MDMK 3, PMK 2, RPIA 2, SSS 1, HJC 1, NDF 1, NPP 1

UPA - 149
INC 74, BSP 20, AAP 15, RJD 14, SP 11, NCP 5, AIUDF 2, IUML 2, JDU 2, JMM 1, KCM 1, LJP 1, MIM 1

Third Front - 71
AIADMK 25, Left 22, YSRCP 11, BJD 10, JDS 2, JVM 1, 

Federal Front - 32
TMC 25, DMK 4, DMDK 2, VCK 1

Others & Independents - 38
TDP 15, TRS 9, INLD 1, PDP 1

Read the detailed statewise report and analysis 
Winds of Change - IBTL Opinion Poll 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> @kbd-raaf
> 
> cute pakistani girls I can get behind that.



'Behind' that 

hehehe


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> 'Behind' that
> 
> hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Predictions for all the 28 states have been made. Now only the 6 Union Territories remain
> 
> For the 537 seats of the 28 states & Delhi
> 
> NDA - 247
> BJP 221, SS 9, SAD 6, MDMK 3, PMK 2, RPIA 2, SSS 1, HJC 1, NDF 1, NPP 1
> 
> UPA - 149
> INC 74, BSP 20, AAP 15, RJD 14, SP 11, NCP 5, AIUDF 2, IUML 2, JDU 2, JMM 1, KCM 1, LJP 1, MIM 1
> 
> Third Front - 71
> AIADMK 25, Left 22, YSRCP 11, BJD 10, JDS 2, JVM 1,
> 
> Federal Front - 32
> TMC 25, DMK 4, DMDK 2, VCK 1
> 
> Others & Independents - 38
> TDP 15, TRS 9, INLD 1, PDP 1
> 
> Read the detailed statewise report and analysis
> Winds of Change - IBTL Opinion Poll 2014



Come on man. AAP, BSP ,SP are not UPA.


----------



## Roybot

Epic costume for Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Predictions for all the 28 states have been made. Now only the 6 Union Territories remain
> 
> For the 537 seats of the 28 states & Delhi
> 
> NDA - 247
> BJP 221, SS 9, SAD 6, MDMK 3, PMK 2, RPIA 2, SSS 1, HJC 1, NDF 1, NPP 1
> 
> UPA - 149
> INC 74, BSP 20, AAP 15, RJD 14, SP 11, NCP 5, AIUDF 2, IUML 2, JDU 2, JMM 1, KCM 1, LJP 1, MIM 1
> 
> Third Front - 71
> AIADMK 25, Left 22, YSRCP 11, BJD 10, JDS 2, JVM 1,
> 
> Federal Front - 32
> TMC 25, DMK 4, DMDK 2, VCK 1
> 
> Others & Independents - 38
> TDP 15, TRS 9, INLD 1, PDP 1
> 
> Read the detailed statewise report and analysis
> Winds of Change - IBTL Opinion Poll 2014



Alliance with TDP in Andhra and task is complete. 


In UP certainly BJP can cross 55 seats with same vote share. 35 % vote in 4 angular contest is not a joke. If BJP further polarize the situation in UP and gets 39 % vote, BJP will be 60+.

It is nice to see congress to reduce to 74 seats. I hope it will reach to 50 and loose the status of opposition leader also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

HariPrasad said:


> Come on man. AAP, BSP ,SP are not UPA.


Not yet, but will be 
Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## HariPrasad

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not yet, but will be
> Birds of a feather flock together.




BJP will separate them with the use of CBI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banned Member

Jason bourne said:


> Predictions for all the 28 states have been made. Now only the 6 Union Territories remain
> 
> For the 537 seats of the 28 states & Delhi
> 
> NDA - 247
> BJP 221, SS 9, SAD 6, MDMK 3, PMK 2, RPIA 2, SSS 1, HJC 1, NDF 1, NPP 1
> 
> UPA - 149
> INC 74, BSP 20, AAP 15, RJD 14, SP 11, NCP 5, AIUDF 2, IUML 2, JDU 2, JMM 1, KCM 1, LJP 1, MIM 1
> 
> Third Front - 71
> AIADMK 25, Left 22, YSRCP 11, BJD 10, JDS 2, JVM 1,
> 
> Federal Front - 32
> TMC 25, DMK 4, DMDK 2, VCK 1
> 
> Others & Independents - 38
> TDP 15, TRS 9, INLD 1, PDP 1
> 
> Read the detailed statewise report and analysis



estimates are wrong


----------



## Jason bourne

Pappu in bardoli rally talking about aicc abd rti infront of adivasi people ..

Gujrat me sirf dohi button hote he EVM me 

1 Modi na (modis)
2 chodina (fuckers)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kaykay

Seems no one likes Rahul Gandhi. Hardly 10000 people in his rally in Gujarat. Even a local BJP MLA can bring more crowd there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> Seems no one likes Rahul Gandhi. Hardly 10000 people in his rally in Gujarat. Even a local BJP MLA can bring more crowd there.




In last few days more then 5 leaders of congress joind BJP congress is ruted out in gujrat ... no one wants to fight election from congress seats..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> Epic costume for Modi



Few months back Advani was opposing. Now see the picture. It seems that there is an under current Hinduism as Dr. swamy says. The way the things are moving, I won't surprise BJP+ crossing 300 seats.



Banned Member said:


> estimates are wrong




How?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banned Member

HariPrasad said:


> Few months back Advani was opposing. Now see the picture. It seems that there is an under current Hinduism as Dr. swamy says. The way the things are moving, I won't surprise BJP+ crossing 300 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?


i feel some numbers are incorrect.......
third front ka thoda jyada hona chahiye.....but these are estimates again


----------



## HariPrasad

In remaining time, the thrust area of campaign should be

UP>Bihar>Maharashtra>Andhra>Tamilnadu>Orissa> Kerala.>WB

GUjarat, Rajasthan and MP is already covered. My strategy.

1 UP - campaign very hard
2. Bihar.- Campaign hard and break RJD JDU leaders.
3. Maharashrta Campaign Hard and ally with small parties.
4. Andhra- Ally with Chandra babu and campaign hard
5. Tamil campaign very hard
6. Orissa- good candidate + hard campaign
7. Kerala- Good campaign+ good candidates. 
8. WB Induct famous Bengali celebrity and campaign hard



Banned Member said:


> i feel some numbers are incorrect.......
> third front ka thoda jyada hona chahiye.....but these are estimates again




Ok after all this is Opinion poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Actually Amma spoiled the show. if she would have allied with BJP, Game would have been over by now.


----------



## Roybot

HariPrasad said:


> Actually Amma spoiled the show. if she would have allied with BJP, Game would have been over by now.



She is just looking out for her own interests. She ll jump on the BJP boat post election.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

HariPrasad said:


> Chuha Sher ko Challange karega. Shwer ko pata bhi nahi ki koi chuha bil se muje chalane kar raha hai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So as per you, What Varun gandhi say is more authentic than others.* I hope you agree with what Varun gandhi said in his election speech in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they do not start, You take the initiative like you have taken on PDF.




Only election result will tell kaun chuha hai, aur kaun bhokne wala pagal kutta.

As for Varun Gandhi update ur knowledge about bjp if u want to lick their feet. *Varun Gandhi is general secretary of BJP, BJP MP and official in charge of West Bengal made by BJP to look after west bengal organisation, its rallies, allies etc..*

*Shameless Modi becomes secular for votes*

Narendra Modi woos Muslim entrepreneurs, asks them to become job creators | The Indian Express

LS polls: Modi woos Muslims to project himself as an inclusive leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Modi's Manipur Rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Respect chaiwallas but not the one fooling you, says Rahul Gandhi in Gujarat rally*

Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi on Saturday said the *BJP wanted to wipe out the poor and not poverty and accused Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi of fooling people.*

Addressing a public meeting in Bardoli in Gujarat, he said while people of Gujarat toiled for the state's progress, Modi took away all the credit.

*"Gujarat progressed due to the sweat of its people, not because of one man's efforts. People of Gujarat worked hard and he takes the credit for it. Now he wants to make a statute," he said.*

*He said Gujarat had a pro-rich government run by a handful of people.*

"Gujarat does not have a poor people's government. Gujarat has a rich people's government. Five to six people run the government. *Fifty-five thousand small businesses have shut down in the state. No one speaks about that.*

He also *accused the state government of siphoning off aid meant for tribals.*

*"They were given Rs.55,000 crore as assistance. 

Did you see the money? No one got a single rupee. 

A package of around Rs.42,000 croe was announced during the sadbhavna yarta. 

Someone sent an RTI query and it came out that no money was ever allocated."*

Fifty-five thousand small businesses have shut down in the state. No one speaks about that. There are tribal brothers here. They were given Rs.55,000 crore as assistance. Did you see the money? No one got a single rupee."

On Modi referring to his past a tea seller, Rahul Gandhi said every working person, be it a tea seller or a labourer, should respected.

"But we shouldn't respect someone who makes a fool out of you," he said.

*Excerpts of Rahul Gandhi's speech:*

"We want to give power to the people. Your politics is our politics. Your fight is our fight.

Gujarat does not have a poor people's government. Gujarat has a rich people's government. Five to six people run the government.

Fifty-five thousand small businesses have shut down in the state. No one speaks about that. There are tribal brothers here. They were given Rs.55,000 crore as assistance. Did you see the money? No one got a single rupee.

A package of around Rs.42,000 croe was announced during the sadbhavna yarta. Someone sent an RTI query and it came out that no money was ever allocated.

Gujarat progressed due to the sweat of the people, not because of one man's efforts.

People of Gujarat worked hard and he takes the credit for it. He wants to make a statute.

*How will you get BPL card? We talk about removing poverty, they want to remover the poor.*

We say give food to people, give rights to the people.

Indira Gandhi had said 'Garibi hatao'. They say 'Garib hatao'.

Brothers, we will put the poor into the middle class by giving them rights.

*See, those who make tea, all of Hindustan does some work, someone makes tea, someone drives a taxi, someone does farming, everyone should be respected --- the chaiwalla, the taxi driver and the labourer.

We should not respect someone who makes a fool of you."*


Read more at: Respect chaiwallas but not the one fooling you, says Rahul Gandhi in Gujarat rally : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Shameless Modi becomes secular for votes*
> 
> Narendra Modi woos Muslim entrepreneurs, asks them to become job creators | The Indian Express
> 
> LS polls: Modi woos Muslims to project himself as an inclusive leader



Damn if he does damn if he doesn't
what do you people exactly want??? you guys cry all day long about him being communal, divisive etc but when he works towards inclusive governance and development still you guys 



Bhai Zakir said:


> Only election result will tell kaun chuha hai, aur kaun bhokne wala pagal kutta.
> 
> As for Varun Gandhi update ur knowledge about bjp if u want to lick their feet. *Varun Gandhi is general secretary of BJP, BJP MP and official in charge of West Bengal made by BJP to look after west bengal organisation, its rallies, allies etc..*



I personally want BJP to expel him his whole family is the biggest curse on the nation they should all be kicked out


----------



## kaykay

Owl Baba's Gujarat rally flops. Hardly Ten thousands people gatherd. Even a local BJP MLA can bring more crowd than Shahzada. Haha


----------



## Mujraparty

busy day for Enrega coolies i see ..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Rahul Gandhi's rally in Gujarat attracted huge crowd of over 4 lakhs*







*This is the biggest rally of any leader be of bjp or congress in recent times.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

UPA would have been happy if CBI had charged Amit Shah in Ishrat Jahan case: Ranjit Sinha | NDTV.com

Losers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Modi @ Trivandrum, Kerala at 6.00 pm , tomorrow.

I have a *VIP pass* for the function.

Will post the pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## kbd-raaf

eowyn said:


> busy day for Enrega coolies i see ..



Yup I found one of them as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Rahul Gandhi nain, Modi ke ghar main ghus kar, Modi ke le li  
*

*Rahul Gandhi's rally in Gujarat attracted huge crowd of over 4 lakhs *


*This is the biggest rally of any leader be of bjp or Modi or congress in recent times.*


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Rahul Gandhi nain, Modi ke ghar main ghus kar, Modi ke le li
> *
> *Rahul Gandhi's rally in Gujarat attracted huge crowd of over 4 lakhs *
> 
> *This is the biggest rally of any leader be of bjp or Modi or congress in recent times.*




Lots of people who have missed that times interview would have gathered to have ROFL -live.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaykay

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Rahul Gandhi nain, Modi ke ghar main ghus kar, Modi ke le li
> *
> 
> *Rahul Gandhi's rally in Gujarat attracted huge crowd of over 4 lakhs *
> 
> 
> *This is the biggest rally of any leader be of bjp or Modi or congress in recent times.*


4 lakhs? Beta hamare yaha bhi TV hai. It was hardly a ten thousand strong crowd in a little place. And half of them were Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Rahul Gandhi nain, Modi ke ghar main ghus kar, Modi ke le li
> *
> *Rahul Gandhi's rally in Gujarat attracted huge crowd of over 4 lakhs *
> 
> *This is the biggest rally of any leader be of bjp or Modi or congress in recent times.*



There was at most 10,000 people there. Are you trying to be silly on purpose?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*TP Chandrasekharan murder: Achuthanandan's letter bomb explodes within CPI-M

*Left seems to be on suicidal path in Kerala too... Good for the Mallus..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

SpArK said:


> Lots of people who have missed that times interview would have gathered to have ROFL -live.




Hehehe and wait till 20th modis rally in ahemdabad lets see how many people comes in sardar patel stadium.... rahul ko ana chahiye tab dekhne ek sath itne log kabhi nahi dekhe honge usne

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kaykay said:


> 4 lakhs? Beta hamare yaha bhi TV hai. It was hardly a ten thousand strong crowd in a little place. And half of them were Muslims.




You should consult ur eye specialist.

This is the biggest political rally in recent times in Gujarat.


----------



## MST

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Rahul Gandhi nain, Modi ke ghar main ghus kar, Modi ke le li
> *
> *Rahul Gandhi's rally in Gujarat attracted huge crowd of over 4 lakhs *
> 
> *This is the biggest rally of any leader be of bjp or Modi or congress in recent times.*



Aaj 4 Lakh ho ya 40 Lakhs by end of the campaign your leaders will doing Shiela. Where they will be begging the crowd to stay back and listen to Pappu. 

Itni jaldi bhool gaye kya. Abhi to jumma jumma 2 mahine hi hue hain is baat ko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Bhai Zakir said:


> You should consult ur eye specialist.
> 
> This is the biggest political rally in recent times in Gujarat.



LOL, let's see the pictures buddy.


----------



## kaykay

Bhai Zakir said:


> You should consult ur eye specialist.
> 
> This is the biggest political rally in recent times in Gujarat.


Bwhahahahhahahaha bwhahahhahahahhaha bhai saab, It was Biggest Joke rally of this election with Just 10,000 people. As I said, even a local BJP MLA can bring more crowd than this '10,000' strong rally. Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Only election result will tell kaun chuha hai, aur kaun bhokne wala pagal kutta.
> 
> As for Varun Gandhi update ur knowledge about bjp if u want to lick their feet. *Varun Gandhi is general secretary of BJP, BJP MP and official in charge of West Bengal made by BJP to look after west bengal organisation, its rallies, allies etc..*
> 
> *Shameless Modi becomes secular for votes*
> 
> Narendra Modi woos Muslim entrepreneurs, asks them to become job creators | The Indian Express
> 
> LS polls: Modi woos Muslims to project himself as an inclusive leader




It seems that prediction 74 seats to congress has made you more frustrated. your frustration has reached to a serious level. 

I had asked a simple question. You today belive Varun gandhi, You want to accept what he said in 2009? 


It is not Modi who is becoming secular for Muslim vote but it is Muslims who are becoming secular for progress.

Like this :

Municipality polls: BJP Muslim candidates sweep Salaya - Indian Express

Modi sweep: Muslim majority town elects all BJP candidates - News Oneindia

Modi sweep: Muslim majority town Salaya elects all BJP candidates : india

Did Gujarati Muslims vote for the BJP? | TwoCircles.net

There is a Disillusion of Muslims in Gujarat. They are going to vote for Modi in Big way. Shias and ahemadias and Khojas will also vote for BJP. No chance for congress. Clueless Shahezada wasting his time in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jayanta

Bhai Zakir said:


> You should consult ur eye specialist.
> 
> This is the biggest political rally in recent times in Gujarat.



Another episode of the Indian Mr. Bean....
Respect tea-sellers but not those who fools others: Rahul on Modi


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Rahul Gandhi's rally in Gujarat attracted huge crowd of over 4 lakhs



It seems that you forget to write 0 after 4. It was actually 40 lakhs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*Congress MP Rajiv Shukla's trust demands Rs 2cr to return leased plots*


----------



## ranjeet

AAP is on sucidal mode in Delhi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> You should consult ur eye specialist.
> This is the biggest political rally in recent times in Gujarat.




Gujarati people are fond of comedy show.



Jayanta said:


> Another episode of the Indian Mr. Bean....
> Respect tea-sellers but not those who fools others: Rahul on Modi




He talks of Sardar Patel but forget the Mahatma Gandhi's advice of Dismantling the congress. Modi will do that.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Gujarati people are fond of comedy show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He talks of Sardar Patel but forget the Mahatma Gandhi's advice of Dismantling the congress. Modi will do that.




Rahul gandhi ko Gujarat ke chunav prachar ka jimma dekar modiji chale purvi rajyo ki taraf...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

Very Interesting news is that Latest Opinion poll predicts less than 10% votes for congress in Delhi.

Prominent Players – BJP, INC, AAP

Key Findings from Delhi


AAP is losing its support base of the pragmatic middle class voters, and the section is drifting to BJP
However, the red party is drawing a lot of backward caste votes and also knocking off Congress as far as Muslim votes are concerned
This new churning and counter churning would lead to, the fight being a bipolar, rather than a 3-way
AAP is predicted to get 44% votes while BJP 40%. Whereas the Congress which won 7 seats might struggle to cross 2 figures
Seats Prediction







Winds of Change - IBTL Opinion Poll 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Anyone from delhi ?


----------



## kaykay

Now after Rahul Gandhi's rally in Gujarat, I am sure that BJP will win all 26 seats there. Owl baba is doing good Job for Modi. Hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jason bourne said:


> Anyone from delhi ?



Yeah, what's the matter??



kaykay said:


> Now after Rahul Gandhi's rally in Gujarat, I am sure that BJP will win all 26 seats there. Own bab is doing good Job for Modi. Hahaha




Khisi aye billi khumba noche.......... ur being scared of this huge rally in Gujarat.


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Now after Rahul Gandhi's rally in Gujarat, I am sure that BJP will win all 26 seats there. Owl baba is doing good Job for Modi. Hahaha




Actually BJP was disappointing in Gujarat election of 2012 as rahul did not campaign very much in Gujarat. i hope this time he will not disappoint Gujarati people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Bhai Zakir said:


> Yeah, what's the matter??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khisi aye billi khumba noche.......... ur being scared of this huge rally in Gujarat.


haha Oh yeah. I am so scared of this '10,000' strong rally. Hahaha


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Rahul Sir mesmerised the crowd with his speech. Rahulji for PM, vote for CONgress, vote for haath


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


> Actually BJP was disappointing in Gujarat election of 2012 as rahul did not campaign very much in Gujarat. i hope this time he will not disappoint Gujarati people.


haha very true.


----------



## Mujraparty

so i did a Google image search on one of those profiles tweeting RGEXPOSESBJP and look ..


thanks google .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

HariPrasad said:


> Very Interesting news is that Latest Opinion poll predicts less than 10% votes for congress in Delhi.
> 
> Prominent Players – BJP, INC, AAP
> 
> Key Findings from Delhi
> 
> 
> AAP is losing its support base of the pragmatic middle class voters, and the section is drifting to BJP
> However, the red party is drawing a lot of backward caste votes and also knocking off Congress as far as Muslim votes are concerned
> This new churning and counter churning would lead to, the fight being a bipolar, rather than a 3-way
> AAP is predicted to get 44% votes while BJP 40%. Whereas the Congress which won 7 seats might struggle to cross 2 figures
> Seats Prediction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winds of Change - IBTL Opinion Poll 2014


AAP MLA's supporter were caught beating people in delhi, and in another incident garbage was thrown into AAP's office by the locals over lack of water.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kaykay said:


> haha Oh yeah. I am so scared of this '10,000' strong rally. Hahaha




Feku and its cheer aunties are all expert in open lies.

They keeps a poker face and lie.

For them 10,000 crowd is 5 lakh if its Modi but 400,000 is 10,000 if its of Rahul.

If modi is so popular or gujarat have become equals to the standards of developed nation why even 10,000 people gathered there?? Is should be barely 4-5 people if Modi is not hype but reality.


----------



## ranjeet

eowyn said:


> so i did a Google image search on one of those profiles tweeting RGEXPOSESBJP and look what have i found..
> thanks google .


I see #PornNathBharti hand behind this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

eowyn said:


> so i did a Google image search on one of those profiles tweeting RGEXPOSESBJP and look ..
> 
> 
> thanks google .




Its all fake as Modi's development claims i have searched Google and u can also try.






*Namo-Bhakt is not an imaginary character* but is someone who is sitting right next to you in the bus or metro, or maybe is your senior in office, or could even be your parents at home! 

*Beware, they can bloody screw your mind and leave you bheja-fried because they are people who should be chained and kept away from the society as they are a much more serious threat compared to china or pakistan combined! *

Read at your own risk because you might pull your hair or break the screen of your laptop or phone. 

But better than this, just punch the next Namo Bhakt you see and you WILL be surely rewarded as the next hero during the Republic Day parade.


----------



## kaykay

Bhai Zakir said:


> Feku and its cheer aunties are all expert in open lies.
> 
> They keeps a poker face and lie.
> 
> For them 10,000 crowd is 5 lakh if its Modi but 400,000 is 10,000 if its of Rahul.
> 
> If modi is so popular or gujarat have become equals to the standards of developed nation why even 10,000 people gathered there?? Is should be barely 4-5 people if Modi is not hype but reality.


Hahahahahaha Indirectly you are accepting that It was a tiny crowd of just 10,000 people. It could be said flop rally of the year. Rahul Gandi is breaking all the records of flop rallies in Indian history. See even Headlines Today was showing just few minutes ago that crowd was not much. Hahahaha
PS: shame on rahul baba and his chaddis!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

ExtraOdinary said:


> Rahul Sir mesmerised the crowd with his speech. Rahulji for PM, vote for CONgress, vote for haath




Badi badi Baatain banana nahi kaam karna.

*Raajneeti nahi Kaajneeti*


*Sirf Hungama Khada Karna Mera Maksad Nahin


Meri Koshish Hai Ki Ye Surat Badalni Chaahiye*


Mere Seene Mein Nahin To Tere Seene Mein Sahi


Ho Kahin Bhi Aag, Lekin Aag Jalni Chaahiye

*
Rahul Gandhi's Mission for India to make India forward, inclusive growth and development.*


----------



## Mujraparty

bloody hell im getting good at this ..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

I show the photograph of Papu's rally. One chair for very one arranged with fair distance apart so give an impression of Huge crowd.



Bhai Zakir said:


> Rahul Gandhi's Mission for India to make India forward, inclusive growth and development.



Inclusive growth of all congresses by way of Mass corruption drive. All congresses have a huge amount in their foreign bank accounts including his father and Mother.







look at Photograph. hardly 10,000 people. sitting a fair distance apart to give an impression of big crowd. Nobody's attention at Pappu. They are sitting like they are assembled for a marriage function. Small ground is not enough to accommodate 25000 standing people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> Khisi aye billi khumba noche..........* ur being scared* of this huge rally in Gujarat.



 Mate you are going a BIT to excited, who will be scared of a person who is himself scared of a direct fight???

Last time he gone to Delhi for a rally, every person knows what happened......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

arp2041 said:


> Mate you are going a BIT to excited, who will be scared of a person who is himself scared of a direct fight???
> 
> Last time he gone to Delhi for a rally, every person knows what happened......................




*Yes, we know that Modi attended 5 rallies in Delhi and BJP lost 4 out of those 5 seats. *

Modi was big flop. That's why he came delhi on 8th December for  but left without saying a word and for next 3-4 he kept shut just not to take the blame and moved away from limelight.


----------



## jha

eowyn said:


> bloody hell im getting good at this ..





Hahahaha.... Kamaal hai...

The Japanese firm is not so efficient after all it seems....  

500 crores gone down the drain....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


>









What shameless Modi have said in 2009:

*Advani will be PM candidate in 2014 too: Modi*

Advani will be PM candidate in 2014 too: Modi - Times Of India

*Advani to be PM candidate in 2014 also, says Modi*

Advani to be PM candidate in 2014 also, says Modi | NDTV.com

*Jo apne guru ka na hua, wo desh ka kya hoga.*


----------



## arp2041

Looks like Congressis are much bigger FAN of Modi than the BJPians themselves....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*I have told Arvind Kejriwal to slow down, says Yogendra Yadav *



arp2041 said:


> Looks like Congressis are much bigger FAN of Modi than the BJPians themselves....................



Yup..spending whole day to dig something..... something against Modi.... Cant be too easy but 500 Crores can buy a lot of Bots.. 

Meanwhile in my state...

*Nitish Kumar orders probe into his minister's suspected links with IM men*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Narandra Modi is characterless, he changes color faster then chameleon*

*Modi beg for votes in Gujarat and promised that he will serve Gujarat till 2017*













*Want to serve Gujarat till 2017: Narendra Modi*

Want to serve Gujarat till 2017: Narendra Modi - Times Of India

*Have people's mandate, will serve Gujarat till 2017: Modi*

Have people's mandate, will serve Gujarat till 2017: Modi | Business Standard

*Modi: I have a mandate of serving people of Gujarat till 2017*

Modi: I have a mandate of serving people of Gujarat till 2017 - The Hindu

*Never see dreams of being PM; have to serve Guj till 2017:Modi*

Never see dreams of being PM; have to serve Guj till 2017:Modi | Tehelka.com

Modi: I have a mandate of serving people of Gujarat till 2017 - Rediff Realtime News

*But, after winning elections in Gujarat Modi is running away, because he have made some promise that he can't fulfill.*

*Modi is Kejriwal of Gujarat*












*But, after winning elections in Gujarat Modi is running away, because he have made some promise that he can't fulfill.*

*Modi is Kejriwal of Gujarat*


----------



## AugenBlick

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Yes, we know that Modi attended 5 rallies in Delhi and BJP lost 4 out of those 5 seats. *
> 
> Modi was big flop. That's why he came delhi on 8th December for  but left without saying a word and for next 3-4 he kept shut just not to take the blame and moved away from limelight.



I cant say about Gujrat but About MP you are totally wrong.
I grew up there and have had first hand experience of both Congress and BJP.
During congress years there was no power even in downtown areas of Major Cities. I had to study under candle light as they could not balance load during the evenings in summers. We slept on our roofs because we couldnt run a single fan.These ******* flew the Union Carbide CEO on the night of Bhopal. Arjun singh flew him personally out of MP.

When BJP took over MP, it was shortly after/before the division of CG.All major powerplants left the state. We were compared to Bihar , which was much worse in those days. Now we have low floor buses in major cities , wide roads, good power supply (atlest in major cities and enough to keep industries lubed ). Now the focus is rural areas as we have some economic base to build on and the government has some income stream. If you see our biggest Industrial city , Indore, its the only city in india with both an IIT and an IIM. We have a very competitive auto manufaturing hub near Indore and major players both national and international.(Volvo, Man and Eicher come to mind). Our ITI education get people real manufacturing jobs.
People are not dumb here. They voted for BJP overwhelmingly in both rural and urban areas simply because of their policies.Even the charm of Scyndhia is ineffective here.
Right now I ask you a fundamental question :
Why are you against this country? The very country that fed, clothed and braught you up? How can you remain willfully blind to what is happening to this nation at the hands of UPA? 
Perhaps it is these difficult economic times that have forced you to accept money for posting this shit. In that case I can only say that you are mearly perpetuating the very cycle that created you,all the while bemoaning its existance and drowning in misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

AugenBlick said:


> I cant say about Gujrat but About MP you are totally wrong.
> I grew up there and have had first hand experience of both Congress and BJP.
> During congress years there was no power even in downtown areas of Major Cities. I had to study under candle light as they could not balance load during the evenings in summers. We slept on our roofs because we couldnt run a single fan.These ******* flew the Union Carbide CEO on the night of Bhopal. Arjun singh flew him personally out of MP.
> 
> When BJP took over MP, it was shortly after/before the division of CG.All major powerplants left the state. We were compared to Bihar , which was much worse in those days. Now we have low floor buses in major cities , wide roads, good power supply (atlest in major cities and enough to keep industries lubed ). Now the focus is rural areas as we have some economic base to build on and the government has some income stream. If you see our biggest Industrial city , Indore, its the only city in india with both an IIT and an IIM. We have a very competitive auto manufaturing hub near Indore and major players both national and international.(Volvo, Man and Eicher come to mind). Our ITI education get people real manufacturing jobs.
> *People are not dumb here. *They voted for BJP overwhelmingly in both rural and urban areas simply because of their policies.Even the charm of Scyndhia is ineffective here.
> Right now I ask you a fundamental question :
> Why are you against this country? The very country that fed, clothed and braught you up? How can you remain willfully blind to what is happening to this nation at the hands of UPA?
> Perhaps it is these difficult economic times that have forced you to accept money for posting this shit. In that case I can only say that you are mearly perpetuating the very cycle that created you,all the while bemoaning its existance and drowning in misery.



The crime rate in MP is 2nd highest in whole of India, highest number of rapers and murders are in MP. There are no jobs all the people who are breaking bricks in delhi to build road or house are from MP. There is no infrastructure and jobs in MP. 

And as for IIT and IIM only fools like Modi fans believe that its by state govt but in reality central govt builds them. 

People are more then dumb that why they elected communists for 35 years and Lalu Yadav for 18 years and now go and take a walk.


----------



## jha

*चुनाव से पहले फिर गुस्साए बुखारी*



> दावतनामे के मजमून को पढ़ने से साफ हो रहा है कि शाही इमाम की दूरी इस बार के लोकसभा चुनाव में कांग्रेस से बनी रहेगी।



Congress is seriously screwed. Appeasement has not worked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Bhai Zakir said:


> The crime rate in MP is 2nd highest in whole of India, highest number of rapers and murders are in MP. There are no jobs all the people who are breaking bricks in delhi to build road or house are from MP. There is no infrastructure and jobs in MP.
> 
> And as for IIT and IIM only fools like Modi fans believe that its by state govt but in reality central govt builds them.
> 
> People are more then dumb that why they elected communists for 35 years and Lalu Yadav for 18 years and now go and take a walk.


1.Your first para has no sources. Just your shitty opinion. 
2. IIT and IIM although need central funds, their location is determined/selected on various parameters like regional infra, economy, population demographics etc. Having an IIT/IIM means the city is gud enough for people to migrate for study/career and offers good oppertunities for these institutes in terms of industry connections etc.
3. I agree people are dumb, they also voted for congress for 60 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

@SpArK ... Pictures please... How was the turnout..?


----------



## MST

HariPrasad said:


> I show the photograph of Papu's rally. One chair for very one arranged with fair distance apart so give an impression of Huge crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> Inclusive growth of all congresses by way of Mass corruption drive. All congresses have a huge amount in their foreign bank accounts including his father and Mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at Photograph. hardly 10,000 people. sitting a fair distance apart to give an impression of big crowd. Nobody's attention at Pappu. They are sitting like they are assembled for a marriage function. Small ground is not enough to accommodate 25000 standing people.



*Only a Paid crowd would sit like this in discipline

People are not even looking at stage. Lagta hai Rs 500 + Luch ka Plan tha *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

jha said:


> *चुनाव से पहले फिर गुस्साए बुखारी*
> 
> 
> Congress is seriously screwed. Appeasement has not worked.




Kutta bhi nahi puchta is bukhari ko, *do u know his biggest opponent, rival and critic is Shoaib Iqbal a local MLA who openly abuses Imam Bukhari of Jama Masjid.*

And Shoaib Iqbal always wins from Matia Mahal constituency in front of Jama Masjid in which bukhari is also a voter. 

And for the appeasement its the BJP that licks bukhari's feet and in the time of NDA Bukhari used to issue fatwa in support of the bjp    

BJP have even given party ticket to his brother yahya bukhari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

My friend is from Chennai he is saying that over 4 lakhs attended and 1 lakh stood outside who coudnt get place inside...


This is his personal clicks ...



















This is from other sources...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Feku Modi rally flops in Chennai*
*
The maximum capacity of the VGP Grounds was one lakh* but there are only around 60,000-70,000 people were there they were brought by BJP from all over the tamilnadu for the rally.



Nair saab said:


> My friend is from Chennai he is saying that over 4 lakhs attended and 1 lakh stood outside who coudnt get place inside...
> 
> 
> This is his personal clicks ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from other sources...




Feku fans are also feku,* the maximum capacity of ground is 1 lakh* and feku army is saying it have expanded 4 times and 4 lakh people were there in the rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku Modi rally flops in Chennai
> The maximum capacity of the VGP Grounds was one lakh* but there are only around 60,000-70,000 people were there they were brought by BJP from all over the tamilnadu for the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> Feku fans are also feku,* the maximum capacity of ground is 1 lakh* and feku army is saying it have expanded 4 times and 4 lakh people were there in the rally.



YAY.........Modi rally Flopped..........Congress 100 seat Parr Karegi inshallah


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*BTW, its not a BJP rally but the 6 local political parties have attended the rally and its their crow which was there.

Modi even named and thanked all of these 6 local parties.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Aseemanand Interview: RSS to Take Legal Action | http://news.outlookindia.com/items.aspx?artid=828094… | Outlook Wires

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

AugenBlick said:


> I cant say about Gujrat but About MP you are totally wrong.
> I grew up there and have had first hand experience of both Congress and BJP.
> During congress years there was no power even in downtown areas of Major Cities. I had to study under candle light as they could not balance load during the evenings in summers. We slept on our roofs because we couldnt run a single fan.These ******* flew the Union Carbide CEO on the night of Bhopal. Arjun singh flew him personally out of MP.
> 
> When BJP took over MP, it was shortly after/before the division of CG.All major powerplants left the state. We were compared to Bihar , which was much worse in those days. Now we have low floor buses in major cities , wide roads, good power supply (atlest in major cities and enough to keep industries lubed ). Now the focus is rural areas as we have some economic base to build on and the government has some income stream. If you see our biggest Industrial city , Indore, its the only city in india with both an IIT and an IIM. We have a very competitive auto manufaturing hub near Indore and major players both national and international.(Volvo, Man and Eicher come to mind). Our ITI education get people real manufacturing jobs.
> People are not dumb here. They voted for BJP overwhelmingly in both rural and urban areas simply because of their policies.Even the charm of Scyndhia is ineffective here.
> Right now I ask you a fundamental question :
> Why are you against this country? The very country that fed, clothed and braught you up? How can you remain willfully blind to what is happening to this nation at the hands of UPA?
> Perhaps it is these difficult economic times that have forced you to accept money for posting this shit. In that case I can only say that you are mearly perpetuating the very cycle that created you,all the while bemoaning its existance and drowning in misery.




welcome, you just got drawn in by the resident troll representing congress.


----------



## fsayed

Bhai Zakir said:


> Only election result will tell kaun chuha hai, aur kaun bhokne wala pagal kutta.
> 
> As for Varun Gandhi update ur knowledge about bjp if u want to lick their feet. *Varun Gandhi is general secretary of BJP, BJP MP and official in charge of West Bengal made by BJP to look after west bengal organisation, its rallies, allies etc..*
> 
> *Shameless Modi becomes secular for votes*
> 
> Narendra Modi woos Muslim entrepreneurs, asks them to become job creators | The Indian Express
> 
> LS polls: Modi woos Muslims to project himself as an inclusive leader


bhai ab inko hindu k vote kam padne lage hai isiliye muslim ko apna bata ne lage hai
mein bhi muslim huu i m not going to vote modi



eowyn said:


> busy day for Enrega coolies i see ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Bhai Zakir said:


> BTW, its not a BJP rally but the 6 local political parties have attended the rally and its their crow which was there.
> Modi even named and thanked all of these 6 local parties.





MST said:


> *Only a Paid crowd would sit like this in discipline
> 
> People are not even looking at stage. Lagta hai Rs 500 + Luch ka Plan tha *



Ok just saw footage of OWL BABA's rally on TV. Seemed like a studio crowd. Clapping and shouting on PROP. Now I am absolutely sure this was a paid crowd. Akhir 500 crore kahin to kharch karne hain bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

If you ask schoolchildren of Gujarat, “When was Mahatma Gandhi assassinated? “ You would get the answer- October 30, 1948. Social Science textbook for Standard 8 published by GCERT is a mine of factual errors! The book is full of anti-minority statements, slants that idolise freedom fighters who used violent methods to fight imperialism, and crude suggestions about population control and terrorism, both of which are, incidentally, pet topics of the Modi regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

typoerror said:


> welcome, you just got drawn in by the resident troll representing congress.


Thanks
I see everybody avoids him. Did he emerge after the 500cr Congress deal? Because if so then Whatever we say is useless.
Anyhoo,
Nice Rally pics.
Guys we really need a center -right party thats pro free market, pro competition pro Economics.
Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Rahul Gandhi today addressed a huge rally at Gujarat’s Bardoli and took on the BJP saying it represents RSS ideology which has killed Mahatma Gandhi and dangerous for the spirit of India. He slammed Modi and said that while congress talk about eradicating poverty, BJP talks about eradicating the poor people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> Rahul Gandhi today addressed a huge rally at Gujarat’s Bardoli and took on the BJP saying it represents RSS ideology which has killed Mahatma Gandhi and dangerous for the spirit of India. He slammed Modi and said that while congress talk about eradicating poverty, BJP talks about eradicating the poor people.



Govt. is of Congress for last 10 years, why don't they simply BAN RSS if they think that it's such a - Jehrily soch??? (seriously asking).

@Bhai Zakir mate can u answer that?? If Congress really thinks that RSS is responsible for division of society, samjhauta blasts etc. what in the world is stopping them to ban it just like SIMI??? this is just hypocrisy i must say.


----------



## Bombermanx1

My kid bro who dabbles in stock market and commodity market, is saying if Modi wins he has a chance to get 12 lacs if its a hung parliament the gain is around 500 extra.I asked if it was bookies he was saying the last time BJP swept State elections with 4-0 loss to congress the stock exchange went 200-300 points up in a day and business people are betting on modi as he is pro-business, so they expect the stock to hit high if he wins. I will ask more details about it from him.Also is the budget going to be announced before elections or after elections?
Anyone doing stock market here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/432103165484228609

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Govt. is of Congress for last 10 years, why don't they simply BAN RSS if they think that it's such a - Jehrily soch??? (seriously asking).
> 
> @Bhai Zakir mate can u answer that?? If Congress really thinks that RSS is responsible for division of society, samjhauta blasts etc. what in the world is stopping them to ban it just like SIMI??? this is just hypocrisy i must say.



I don't think Congress is gonna do that since it believes RSS is a lifelong "jugaad" of their's to get minority votes as is Hindutva for BJP...


----------



## Nojawan

although congress is better for pakistan but we dont mind as long as authoritative govt comes!


----------



## arp2041

Nojawan said:


> *although congress is better for pakistan* but we dont mind as long as authoritative govt comes!



Thank You Very Much for your Post.

Now People of India have to choose, we are electing a Govt. for interest of India or interest of Pakistan


----------



## Nojawan

although congress is better for pakistan but we dont mind as long as authoritative


arp2041 said:


> Thank You Very Much for your Post.
> 
> Now People of India have to choose, we are electing a Govt. for interest of India or interest of Pakistan


i am favouring congress because it was in favour of peace with pakistan but opposition(bjp) spoilt all their attempts. now if bjp comes to power it should have authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

> The BJD had made elaborate preparations for Mohapatra's victory. Party MLA Ramesh Chandra Chyau Patnaik was brought from hospital in an ambulance with saline and oxygen apparatus fitted to the Assembly. He was carried to the first floor on a stretcher to cast his vote. The BJD also managed to woo BJP despite the latter describing it along with Congress as 'enemy No 1'. After marathon meetings, five MLAs from the saffron brigade turned up to cast their votes. Suspended BJP MLA Bhimsen Choudhury, however, refused to go by the party diktat and voted for Ranjib, while Manoj Pradhan (G Udayagiri) did not vote.
> 
> Even all this, curiously, did not ensure Mohapatra's victory. Enquiries revealed that many BJD legislators, reportedly apprehensive of cross voting, cast more votes for their official candidates. The BJD has 108 MLAs in the 147-member Assembly and the party had distributed 30 votes for each of its three candidates, leaving 18 for Mohapatra. But counting showed Kalpataru Das and A U Singhdeo got 33 votes each and Hembrum 31. "The BJD ditched Mohapatra. The chief minister is responsible as he had personally chosen him. He (Naveen) backstabbed him (Mohapatra) as he did to us before the 2009 elections," BJP president K V Singhdeo said.



Congress' Biswal pips BJD's sculptor to RS finish line - The Times of India

Interesting development in Odisha... Patnaik's image seems to have taken a hit lately. BJD may need BJP in future in Odisha in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

jha said:


> Congress' Biswal pips BJD's sculptor to RS finish line - The Times of India
> 
> Interesting development in Odisha... Patnaik's image seems to have taken a hit lately. BJD may need BJP in future in Odisha in future.


congress getting stronger in odisha


----------



## jha

Where the F is @SpArK and his VIP seat..? Its been hours since rally and no pictures...?



fsayed said:


> congress getting stronger in odisha



Thats what you want to believe... Its BJP which is getting stronger at the expense of both Congress and BJD... They are on the way to become the kingmaker in next assembly election...


----------



## fsayed

Roybot said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/432103165484228609




plz seeeee


----------



## fsayed

ना तू हिन्दू बनेगा ना मुसलमान बनेगा , इंसान कि औलाद है इंसान बनेगा 

राहुल गांधी के युवा साथियो , ये याद रहे की हमारे समाज को साफ़ और साथ रखने में सबसे अहम् भूमिका आपकी है। इस बात का ध्यान रहे कि साम्प्रदायिक शक्तिया किसी भी कीमत पर हमारे बीच उन्माद न खड़ी कर सके. चुनावो के दौरान ऐसी कोशिश अक्सर कि जाती है कि अफवाह फैला कर धर्म के नाम पर लड़ाई करा सके. आप चाहे किसी मजहब के हो इस बात का ध्यान रखियेगा कि कोई भी हमारी धार्मिक भावनाए न भड़काए और ऐसी कोई स्थिति बने तो आगे आके समाज को जोड़ने का काम करे 

जय हिन्द

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

Another comedy show....


----------



## fsayed

इनकी सरकार ने वाइब्रेंट गुजरात इन्वेस्टमेन्ट समिट और उनके जैसे कई प्रकार के कार्यक्रम योजकर देश और दुनिया में वाहवाही कराने में 1 वर्ष में गुजरात का कर्ज में 13% बढ़ गया है। और अब सबसे ज्यादा कर्ज करनेवालें राज्यों में गुजरात 4वें क्रम पर आ गया है। क्या आपको ऐसी सरकार पुरे देश में चाहिए ?




गुजरात सरकार गरीबो के साथ सिर्फ अन्याय करना ही जानती है। फेंकू ने पहले गरीबो के लिए 11 रु. गरीबीरेखा निश्चित करके गरीबों का अपमान किया है और अब उनके लिए आयोजित 10 लाख आवास योजना में भी भ्रष्टाचार सामने आया है।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> plz seeeee




We saw it in the recently held state elections in Rajasthan. And this is not a my rally bigger than you rally thread.






21/199

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## fsayed

*Respect the tea vendor, the farmer, the worker, but don't respect the one who makes a fool out of you: Rahul Gandhi 

Congress VP Rahul Gandhi leads Vikas Khoj Yatra of the Gujarat Youth Cong in Bardoli,Gujarat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

'BJP equally responsible for attack on Golden Temple' - The Times of India

Navjot Singh Sidhu's wife takes on Punjab BJP chief - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## jbond197

Jayanta said:


> Another comedy show....



I stopped watching when this idiot called Amitabh Bachhan a terrorist and blamed BJP for 1984 riots. I pity those Pakistanis who believe such mad fanatics acting as defence analysts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

> *मोदी हटें तो भाजपा को दे सकते हैं समर्थन: तौकीर*
> 
> 
> *tauqeer attacks on bjp and sp 11075182*



Desperation is understandable..


*Between 2000 and 2012, jobs grew by a mere 2% per year*
*
Between 2000 and 2012, jobs grew by a mere 2% per year - The Times of India*


----------



## JanjaWeed

*What is wrong in meeting the chief ministers, asks Sharad Pawar*



Read more at: What is wrong in meeting the chief ministers, asks Sharad Pawar : North, News - India Today


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/432386073356800002


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/432386073356800002



SSB hints at Bihar minister's link with ISI men, JD(U) denies - Video | The Times of India



Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/432386073356800002



SSB hints at Bihar minister's link with ISI men, JD(U) denies - Video | The Times of India

Kirti Azad (@KirtiAzadMP) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/432405123218694144


----------



## jha

*Congress-ruled states have higher incidents of communal violence, says government data*


Read more at: Congress-ruled states have higher incidents of communal violence, says government data : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

SSB report hints Bihar minister has ‘ISI links’, police deny | The Indian Express

And mind it SSB is cental agency currently under Congress.

Kirti Azad @KirtiAzadMP 'Nitish's minister Shahid
Ali's links with ISI &amp;IM
is exposed. Can we guess
who was involved in the
blasts at namo4pm Hunkar rally at Patna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Nude protest in Assam against Sanjay Singh’s RS win*


----------



## Roybot

Modi's rally in Manipur. These are real people, real Indian, not lifted from google image like congress 






Epic Self Goal by Congressis

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VeeraBahadur

*ON*






*For defending IM OPERATIVE , this is new low of appeasment. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

*reality of river linking policy of bjp*

India’s first river-linking project: Bad science on a grand scale? - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

still waiting for answer to my question....................

@fsayed @Bhai Zakir 




arp2041 said:


> Govt. is of Congress for last 10 years, why don't they simply BAN RSS if they think that it's such a - Jehrily soch??? (seriously asking).
> 
> @Bhai Zakir mate can u answer that?? If Congress really thinks that RSS is responsible for division of society, samjhauta blasts etc. what in the world is stopping them to ban it just like SIMI??? this is just hypocrisy i must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> *reality of river linking policy of bjp*
> 
> India’s first river-linking project: Bad science on a grand scale? - The Economic Times



Tell me something honestly bro, do you really support Congress and its "policies" or you do just hate Modi? Hating Modi would atleast make sense, but supporting Congress after all these failures and corruption makes no sense whatsoever!

And Bhai mere do some research, and you ll know that Modi is not just all talk.

Gujarat achieves target before time, tops list of States

*Gujarat has topped the list of States in not only achieving the target but also surpassing it in providing potable water facilities in schools, much-ahead by six months for the year 2013-14 in the country.*

*According to Government data for the fiscal year, the Narendra Modi-led Gujarat Government had the target of providing potable water in 100 schools in 2013-14, but it has already covered 192 schools. In contrast, the data available from Water and Sanitation Ministry shows that the overall pace of the other State Governments in ensuring the basic facility has been too slow with just 37 per cent of the targetted 24,730 schools covered so far.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

'Rais Khan behind FIR against Teesta' - The Times of India

Ex-BJP min's OSD arrested in MPPEB scam - Times Of India


----------



## kaykay

BREAKING NEWS.......
Anil Kumble to contest LS election on BJP ticket in Karnataka.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

kaykay said:


> BREAKING NEWS.......
> Anil Kumble to contest LS election on BJP ticket in Karnataka.



Kumble may fight on BJP ticket from Uttara Kannada


----------



## Puchtoon

Yahan aise sarkar layiye ..........aisi sarkar layiye(Janta:kaisi?)......Jo congress ki Ho : *Rahul Baba in Orrisa *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Roybot said:


> Tell me something honestly bro, do you really support Congress and its "policies" or you do just hate Modi? Hating Modi would atleast make sense, but supporting Congress after all these failures and corruption makes no sense whatsoever!
> 
> And Bhai mere do some research, and you ll know that Modi is not just all talk.
> 
> Gujarat achieves target before time, tops list of States
> 
> *Gujarat has topped the list of States in not only achieving the target but also surpassing it in providing potable water facilities in schools, much-ahead by six months for the year 2013-14 in the country.*
> 
> *According to Government data for the fiscal year, the Narendra Modi-led Gujarat Government had the target of providing potable water in 100 schools in 2013-14, but it has already covered 192 schools. In contrast, the data available from Water and Sanitation Ministry shows that the overall pace of the other State Governments in ensuring the basic facility has been too slow with just 37 per cent of the targetted 24,730 schools covered so far.*


Dear @Roybot You should Know that @fsayed he,S Known Religious Fanatic Who Is Just Hiding Behind His Illogical Views I Already tested him He,s Gone Case Please Dont Waste Your time on him Your A elite Member here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


> Yahan aise sarkar layiye ..........aisi sarkar layiye(Janta:kaisi?)......Jo congress ki Ho : *Rahul Baba in Orrisa *



lmao what a sad rally though, around 4-5000 people

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Bombermanx1 said:


> My kid bro who dabbles in stock market and commodity market, is saying if Modi wins he has a chance to get 12 lacs if its a hung parliament the gain is around 500 extra.I asked if it was bookies he was saying the last time BJP swept State elections with 4-0 loss to congress the* stock exchange went 200-300 points up in a day* and business people are betting on modi as he is pro-business, so they expect the stock to hit high if he wins. I will ask more details about it from him.Also is the budget going to be announced before elections or after elections?
> Anyone doing stock market here?



Intraday high is nothing as SE fluctuate with the mood of FM if FM sneezes it dives. 

As for the commodities market bjp have allowed the trading in commodities and its also a reason for speculation and inflation.

And as for Feku he is not business friendly but big corporate dalal he helps them invading taxes, free land, free loan. They help him in bribe, election fund, media hype as big corporate controls and run all the major media houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

arp2041 said:


> Govt. is of Congress for last 10 years, why don't they simply BAN RSS if they think that it's such a - Jehrily soch??? (seriously asking).
> 
> @Bhai Zakir mate can u answer that?? If Congress really thinks that RSS is responsible for division of society, samjhauta blasts etc. what in the world is stopping them to ban it just like SIMI??? this is just hypocrisy i must say.




If u want an honest answer and don't run away/changes goal and accept facts.

1.) Can u tell me what Rahul Gandhi have said??

He was talking about "zeharele soch" (venomous ideology) how can anyone ban or kill a ideology???

2.) Congress is also a soch, congress = inclusive growth, coexistence, sharing

RSS/BJP = Hindi, Hindu , Hindustan

3.) congress = freedom struggle (When congressman gandhi, nehru, patel, maulana azad were taking blow on their head by britishers)

RSS = feet licking of Britishers and dividing India's freedom struggle to help Britishers

4.) Nehru, Indira Gandhi, Feroz Gandhi = freedom fighters who all went jail for their motherland and faced tortures.

Modi's forefathers, his parents = sitting at home doing nothing

5.) *The best way to kill or eradicate "zehrile soch" is to public boycott and replacing hate with love, unity and sharing, togetherness.*


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


> lmao what a sad rally though, around 4-5000 people



1.) What a open lie its a rally of over 50,000 people.

2.) Feku cheer aunties forgets that no one know feku after so much hype by media and propaganda of BJP people are coming to see the butcher of gujarat. Its just a curiosity.

3.) *If Hitler gets reborn and address a rally in any part of the world it will attract a huge crowd who will come to see the Hitler out of curiosity but it does not mean they will vote or love Hitler.*

4.) *Feku only do rallies in big cities kolkata, chennai, tiruanantpuram, gauhati, mumbai, delhi and the villagers of neighboring villages and areas are brought by bjp through buses and trains.

Villages just comes for feku rally because they get a picnic and a chance to visit city for free as bjp people take care of food and transportation.*

5.) These 2 are the reason of feku rally attracting some crowd.

6.) While Rahul Gandhi visits and organize rallies in small cities and rural areas where genuine voters attends rally and they are not here for curiosity as they know rahul very well and its not rahul's first rally in their areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Trouble for Vadra, Rajasthan BJP
MPs seek probe into his land
deals
Swati Vashishtha CNN-IBN | 09-
Feb-2014 09:32 AM
Jaipur: Trouble seems to be
brewing for Congress President
Sonia Gandhi's son-in-law Robert
Vadra as five BJP MPs from
Rajasthan have written to Chief
Minister Vasundhara Raje
demanding investigation into the
land deals by him.
With Lok Sabha elections just round
the corner, the Rajasthan Revenue
Borad has put the land deals by
Vadra's companies under scrutiny.
The Chairman of the Revenue
Board has written to district
collectors of border districts
including Bikaner, Jaisalmer,
Jodhpur and Phalodi to give reports
on land held by Vadra.
Rajasthan Parliamentary Affairs
Minister Rajendra Rathore,
however, insists that the state
government has not ordered any
probe into Vadra's dealings. He
reacted to the latest developments
saying, "The state government has
not passed the orders. The Revenue
Board which functions
independently has sought details
after a question on this was asked
in the Assembly."
Rathore had on Saturday also
clarified with CNN-IBN that the
state government has not ordered
any survey of land of Vadra.
Arjun Ram Meghwal, MP from
Bikaner, insisted that Vadra should
be punished by the state
government if he is found violating
any norms.
"Once the report is in we will
pursue the state government to
take action against Vadra for
violating the Ceiling Act. We want
since he has violated the Ceiling
Act the government must take
action if he has not then he should
set up solar power plant on the
land or be punished as per rules,"
he said.
Meanwhile, the Congress has
accused the Raje government of
carrying out a political vendetta.
"This is out of political vendetta.
The government is only trying to
divert the people's attention from
real issues and politicising the issue
ahead of elections," said Archana
Sharma, Rajasthan Congress
spokesperson.
The Revenue Board is expected to
give its report in two weeks. The
question however remains whether
the government will act against
Vadra's companies if they are
found to have violated the Ceiling
Act or is this just political
posturing ahead of the Lok Sabha
elections.
The four companies under the
scanner are North India IT Parks
Ltd, Real Earths Estate Pvt Ltd, Sky
Light Realty Pvt Ltd, Sky Light
Hospitality Pvt Ltd. All the
companies are owned by Vadra and
each firm bought at least 1,000
acres of land.

Trouble for Vadra, Rajasthan BJP MPs seek probe into his land deals

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Yaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roybot

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



bhai zakir aur furkan syed ne to teri rozi roti cheen li bhai  Just Kiddin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

AugenBlick said:


> Thanks
> I see everybody avoids him. Did he emerge after the 500cr Congress deal? Because if so then Whatever we say is useless.
> Anyhoo,
> Nice Rally pics.
> Guys we really need a center -right party thats pro free market, pro competition pro Economics.
> Fingers crossed.


He is biggest pain in the *** for everyone here. IGNORE HIM

He gets 50 rs for every pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

NAMO in Kerala...






































Mean while in Delhi...

Twenty women lodge molestation case against Aam Aadmi Party MLA Manoj Kumar : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banned Member

Roybot said:


> lmao what a sad rally though, around 4-5000 people



it was a small village so the numbers were less...........the rally was for minorities .....it could be another reason.......
btw modi will also be rallying on 11 th in Odisha......its expected that 3 lakh would be gathering in a ground which can accomodate 10000 people 

we will compare then


----------



## jha

Banned Member said:


> it was a small village so the numbers were less...........the rally was for minorities .....it could be another reason.......
> btw modi will also be rallying on 11 th in Odisha......its expected that 3 lakh would be gathering *in a ground which can accomodate 10000 people *
> 
> we will compare then



So, Baramunda ground can accommodate just 10,000 people..? 

Stop making a fool out of yourself. Its big enough to accommodate 2-2.5 lakh people..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Is modi holding a rally in kerala???


----------



## Banned Member

jha said:


> So, Baramunda ground can accommodate just 10,000 people..?
> 
> Stop making a fool out of yourself. Its big enough to accommodate 2-2.5 lakh people..



you will see.......


----------



## Guynextdoor2

I'm wondering there was this 'statue' ofunity or something that they had planned...has it flopped already?


----------



## Nair saab

Android said:


> Is modi holding a rally in kerala???


Live @ Kochin ...

At Kerala Pulaya Maha Sabha function with Vellapally Nadeshan...

Live






After that at Thiruvanandapuram ...

Live






Enjoy...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Roybot said:


> bhai zakir aur furkan syed ne to teri rozi roti cheen li bhai  Just Kiddin!


 
This thread is just soooo boooring man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Banned Member said:


> you will see.......



I dont need to. I have been there many a times.


----------



## Banned Member

jha said:


> I dont need to. I have been there many a times.


chalo thik hai


----------



## jha

Banned Member said:


> chalo thik hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Android said:


> Is modi holding a rally in kerala???



Yes,

*Modi wave in Kerala*

*



*

*



*

*



*
*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Live @ Kochin ...
> 
> At Kerala Pulaya Maha Sabha function with Vellapally Nadeshan...
> 
> Live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that at Thiruvanandapuram ...
> 
> Live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy...


@Nair saab How was the local response to Modi's speech today? Do you think Modi may have managed to sway some Keralites opinion in his favor?


----------



## Roybot

Why the church is waltzing with Narendra Modi in Kerala by Arrackistan : John Cheeran's blog-The Times Of India


----------



## kaykay

Roybot said:


> Yes,
> 
> *Modi wave in Kerala*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Huge crowd.


----------



## Soumitra

Bhai Zakir said:


> If u want an honest answer and don't run away/changes goal and accept facts.
> 
> 1.) Can u tell me what Rahul Gandhi have said??
> 
> He was talking about "zeharele soch" (venomous ideology) how can anyone ban or kill a ideology???
> 
> 2.) Congress is also a soch, congress = inclusive growth, coexistence, sharing
> 
> RSS/BJP = Hindi, Hindu , Hindustan
> 
> 3.) congress = freedom struggle (When congressman gandhi, nehru, patel, maulana azad were taking blow on their head by britishers)
> 
> RSS = feet licking of Britishers and dividing India's freedom struggle to help Britishers
> 
> 4.) Nehru, Indira Gandhi, Feroz Gandhi = freedom fighters who all went jail for their motherland and faced tortures.
> 
> Modi's forefathers, his parents = sitting at home doing nothing
> 
> 5.) *The best way to kill or eradicate "zehrile soch" is to public boycott and replacing hate with love, unity and sharing, togetherness.*


hiding behind technicalities

Your minister said BJP / RSS responsible for saffron terror. Digvijay singh keeps on Saying RSS ka Haath. We dare you to ban RSS and please do it right now just before elections.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


>



Who let the parrot out of the cage? put it back in...


----------



## Bombermanx1

Bhai Zakir said:


> Intraday high is nothing as SE fluctuate with the mood of FM if FM sneezes it dives.
> 
> As for the commodities market bjp have allowed the trading in commodities and its also a reason for speculation and inflation.
> 
> And as for Feku he is not business friendly but big corporate dalal he helps them invading taxes, free land, free loan. They help him in bribe, election fund, media hype as big corporate controls and run all the major media houses.


That is not what i heard about Modi, the stock market people are betting on him since hes pro-business if he wins there will be huge points rise in that day .FM has nothing to do here,he's a lost cause now he can't do anything.Not everyone thinks he is bluffing like you say infact they are betting on him to bring pro-business reforms.
In the end point rise if Modi wins is very high compared to others winning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Google advert on PDF... 




PDF promoting Modi!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Modi's rally today seems to have created some badly needed push..

@Nair saab ... His comments on Dalits and OBCs will not create any problem with upper castes..?

*People in power 'snatched' rights of dalits, backwards: Modi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*BJP to study Telangana Bill*


----------



## fsayed

It was heart warming response from people especially youth who occupied every possible space to see Rahul during his Gujrat visit. 

One such picture of crowd who assembled to get a glimpse of Mr. Gandhi in Gujrat.



















Speaking to public in Cuttack, Odisha today, Rahul Gandhi said: Odisha is, arguably, the richest Indian state in terms of natural resources. But its benefits don’t reach the people because the state govt has openly abetted the mining mafia in looting these resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Gujarat - Myth vs Reality #RGExposesBJP

@Bhai Zakir 
@Guynextdoor2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> Gujarat - Myth vs Reality #RGExposesBJP
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2



Pretty sure Guynextdoor is a newly minted AAPite.

It just dawned on me why these guys don't go to their own thread. Nobody visits it


----------



## fsayed

Rahul Gandhi interacting at the Sarv Shakti Samvaad in Odisha





Your Rahul stands for your cause. Do you stand with your Rahul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Modi's rally in Kerala

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Soumitra

fsayed said:


> Gujarat - Myth vs Reality #RGExposesBJP
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2


what happened to @[Bregs] ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Kejriwal threatens to quit over Jan Lokpal bill9 Feb 2014, 2131 hrs IST, AGENCIES

Upping the ante over the Jan Lokpal Bill, Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal tonight threatened to resign if his pet anti-graft legislation is not passed by the state Assembly due to lack of support from other parties. 

A day after he told PTI that he can "go to any extent" over the "huge" issue of corruption, Kejriwal said he does not have the right to stay in office if the contentious legislation does not get the approval of the Assembly. 

The Bill is opposed both by the Congress, whose continued support is essential for the survival of his seven-week-old government, as well as the Opposition BJP. 

"To remove corruption from the country, can sacrifice CM seat a hundred times," Kejriwal said, adding the "Government will fall if the Jan Lokpal Bill and the Swaraj Bill is not passed." 

Bringing the Jan Lokpal bill to contain corruption was a key election promise made to the voters by his Aam Aadmi Party(AAP). 

"To establish Swaraj in the country, CM's seat can be sacrificed thousand times. I have not come here to become the CM," the AAP supremo told reporters. 

"I did not come here to become the chief minister. I have come here to remove corruption from the country. 

"I am ready," he said when asked whether he was ready to quit on the issue of Jan Lokpal and Swaraj Bills. 

The Jan Lokpal Bill and Swaraj Bill will be tabled on the floor of the Delhi Assembly on February 13, the chief minister said. 

In a House of 70, AAP's strength has been reduced to 27 including the Speaker after its MLA Vinod Kumar Binny was expelled from the party while the Congress has eight legislators. The BJP has 32. 

"Corruption is extremely important issue and I will go to any extent," Kejriwal said during an interaction with PTI editors at the agency's head office here yesterday. 

Asked if he would resign, Kejriwal had responded by affirming that he could go to any extent over the "huge" issue of corruption. "That (resignation) you interpret," he added. 

Asserting that both Congress and BJP will never allow passage of the bill, Kejriwal had said since the government has decided to probe the alleged corruption in Commonwealth Games projects, Congress' "pitch" has become more "shrill" in this regard and also there are allegations against BJP, which 
is in power in MCD for past seven years. 

Kejriwal's comments yesterday came two days after he sent a strongly-worded letter to Lt Governor Najeeb Jung asking him to protect the Constitution and not the interest of Congress and the Home Ministry, saying they were keen on stalling his government's Jan Lokpal bill. 

"We have written to Home Minister to withdraw the (2002) order which directs Delhi government to take approval of the ministry before passage of any bill in the Assembly," he said. Questioning the validity of the MHA order, Kejriwal said government will not send the bill to the Home Ministry for approval. 

The Constitution says Delhi government has "power to make law except in three subjects. But they cannot make any law which is repugnant to any central law. If they are, and if President grants assent after the passage of the law, then that also can be done." 

"That means we do not have to take approval before introduction of a bill. That is the power given by the Constitution to Delhi. Constitution is supreme. Law-making powers of an assembly have to defined by the Constitution and not by anybody else," he said. 

Last week, Delhi Cabinet cleared the draft of the much talked-about Jan Lokpal bill which provides for covering all public servants -from chief minister to Group D employees -- and seeks life term as maximum punishment for those found guilty of corruption. 

The Swaraj Bill intends to give the people direct power to curb corruption at the local level.


----------



## Android

Kaun hai wo harami, randi ka bachcha bolta hai ki BJP doesn't has any presence in Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> *BJP to study Telangana Bill*


Hmm... i wonder what the outcome is going to be? It better be in sync with TDP & YSRC. As it is BJP doesn't have much to lose in AP either way. But they can play a classic spoilsport here & play the situation to their advantage.


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429974175504035840

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/429974175504035840


So it's a far gone conclusion in Pak as far as Modi is concerned? Oh well.. certain events are quite inevitable, i suppose. Only those who have blind loyalty towards congress refuses to see the eventuality!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Hmm... i wonder what the outcome is going to be? It better be in sync with TDP & YSRC. As it is BJP doesn't have much to lose in AP either way. But they can play a classic spoilsport here & play the situation to their advantage.



Better position in my opinion is to reject the bifurcation of Andhra as proposed in current bill instead of going against the bifurcation itself. BJP has always been pro-Telangana and it will be foolish to do a 180* turn. As much as I know Chandrababu Naidu has persuaded BJP for this and BJP has agreed to it,

Post election, both TRS and TDP+YSRC can be made a part of NDA.


----------



## Puchtoon

SECRET PACT Between BJP and Mian Nawaz Shareef -Pakistani media on Musharaff trial 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152119346436469


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Android said:


>



*Bahut badhiya achar hai, main roz khata hoon aur sab bjpwale use karte hain : Modi*

But we are so corrupt we use sonia pic to sell it to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Better position in my opinion is to reject the bifurcation of Andhra as proposed in current bill instead of going against the bifurcation itself. BJP has always been pro-Telangana and it will be foolish to do a 180* turn. As much as I know Chandrababu Naidu has persuaded BJP for this and BJP has agreed to it,
> 
> Post election, both TRS and TDP+YSRC can be made a part of NDA.



Precisely! BJP has more to gain by stalling the process now rather than letting the bifurcation take place. On the other hand Congress will have everything to lose, should they fail to bifurcate the state.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> Pretty sure Guynextdoor is a newly minted AAPite.
> 
> It just dawned on me why these guys don't go to their own thread. Nobody visits it


 
I expected more entertainment in this thread....but when I see fanboys predicting BJP waves in TN and Kerala, it only bores the hell out of me.



jha said:


> Better position in my opinion is to reject the bifurcation of Andhra as proposed in current bill instead of going against the bifurcation itself. BJP has always been pro-Telangana and it will be foolish to do a 180* turn. As much as I know Chandrababu Naidu has persuaded BJP for this and BJP has agreed to it,
> 
> Post election, both TRS and TDP+YSRC can be made a part of NDA.


 
what an assessment jha sahib. TRS of all people. Hell most congress workers are nowhere close to him in terms of Sonia sycophancy as he is. And with the congress actually bringing the T Bill on to the table, far from joining NDA, I'm thinking he'll be in the frontline for soniambeshwari temple building efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

fsayed said:


> Gujarat - Myth vs Reality #RGExposesBJP
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2


Only 2 guys here lol Bhai Zakir and another one is a supporting AAP( Earlier he was congress like you along with his partner Bregs, Once they saw the whitewash 4-0 in recent elections, Bregs left and the Family guys dog took to AAP!
Like i said RATS ABANDON SHIP FIRST WHEN IT SINKS!Congress is sinking time to decide to stick to the sinking one and die or choose another boat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*BJP seeks financial package for Seemandhra in return for support!*
BJP seeks financial package for Seemandhra in return for support - The Times of India

_Master stroke.. just need to delay the decision until after general elections! _


----------



## Bombermanx1

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I expected more entertainment in this thread....but when I see fanboys predicting BJP waves in TN and Kerala, it only bores the hell out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> what an assessment jha sahib. TRS of all people. Hell most congress workers are nowhere close to him in terms of Sonia sycophancy as he is. And with the congress actually bringing the T Bill on to the table, far from joining NDA, I'm thinking he'll be in the frontline for soniambeshwari temple building efforts.


Sonia sycophancy in ap was done by Shankar rao(he's nobody nor ever one notices him)
He only reeks of iam BC,SC,ST.Whatever it is can Mr. etc.


jha said:


> Modi's rally today seems to have created some badly needed push..
> 
> @Nair saab ...





Roybot said:


> *Modi's rally in Kerala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aur Bolo Bhai Zakir aur unki chamcoon,"Kutte ka Aulaad" ki? Gaand Phat rahi hai? ki Nahin!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## godofwar

Amazing video, highly recommended.
Must watch for all the velle log.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Bombermanx1 said:


> You forcibly pass the bifurcation rules we will give you a civil war that you saw when we were made into AP from Madras now..
> Don't **** with us , congress you did already in north and south try again you , *will be wiped you out totally from memories of anyone as the one* who broke us and who we should remember for the rest of our lives!



I disagree. Congress should be remembered. As an example of a party that cynically stays in power using every dirty trick in the book possible.

It should be remembered, studied as an example of a party that ensures the people of India remain poor and that is how they get votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bombermanx1 said:


> Sonia sycophancy in ap was done by Shankar rao(he's nobody nor ever one notices him)
> He only reeks of iam BC,SC,ST.Whatever it is can Mr. etc.
> 
> Bhai Zakir, if you were affected then WE say sorry! The Ancestor whom you drove out of their nation called (IRAN)prospered here in this Nation and their Religion is still secure still called Parsis @ ZORASTRIANS!
> We still give them exclusive privileges!While when we ask them,
> Bhai Zakir bol de Hum Hinduon ne kya kardiya tere liye?
> 
> 
> abbe chup kutte ki aulaad tu bolega? Statue of Unity ki baarein mein?


 
Who asked you to quote me-Do take ke suar ke aulad.



Ravi Nair said:


> I disagree. Congress should be remembered. As an example of a party that cynically stays in power using every dirty trick in the book possible.
> 
> It should be remembered, studied as an example of a party that ensures the people of India remain poor and that is how they get votes.


 
It will help your mental stability if you don't get carried away with what this is going to lead. I don't know what change you want, but BJP ain't it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Amusingly every single thing that happens is somehow 'masterstroke of BJP' (I'm sure if I were on high quality weed I'd look at it as masterstroke of congress too), I'm wondering

a) they don't stand a chance is AP. Non BJP parties other than the congress might rise, and in that list Chandrababu Naidu doesn't seem to the rising star, so effectively BJP is stunted there.
b) Jaya has just signed an alliance with CPI- most commentators will say that two parties destined to win big are coming together laving out BJP- but nope there is some mysterious equation there according to BJP supporters- 'pre poll alliances can be broken later'. But if modi's winnability is so scure why would there be 'pre-poll alliance', that too with CPI that rabidly opposes BJP?
c) Delhi is officially out of BJP hands now. Those seats will go to AAP
d) @jha Mulayam singh is definitely losing ground and by your own assessment mayawati will gain the share. And I think that by preventing any real prosecution by CBI against her, congress has a good handle with her- she may prefer 3rd front but I don't see NDA for her at all.
e) All evidence suggests that modi campaign is actually fizzling. Observers have confirmed that the unity statue run brought only about 1000 people per location, the actual size of modi rallies are supposed to be in the range of 30,000 - 40,000 not the 450000 that fenku claims

Now you need to smoke lots of pot to ignore the above. Congrrats boys- *you will see the 3rd front in 2014.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

^ It's like talking to a Pakistani (heehe, no troll). Screw the facts, let's just talk about what we would like the situation to be, not what it actually is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ It's like talking to a Pakistani (heehe, no troll). Screw the facts, let's just talk about what we would like the situation to be, not what it actually is.


 
You saying I'm wrong or I'm right?


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ It's like talking to a Pakistani (heehe, no troll). Screw the facts, let's just talk about what we would like the situation to be, not what it actually is.



You are right in one way I think. When you ask people how to solve problems in their country, (Christians also do this) the fundamentalists there say more strict version of their religion is needed. When you point out that this is already in place, they say the current system is not pure enough and needs to be stricter.

The Congress ideology (if you can call one is sort of like that) We just need more of it.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You saying I'm wrong or I'm right?



You're completely right 



Ravi Nair said:


> You are right in one way I think. When you ask people how to solve problems in their country, (Christians also do this) the fundamentalists there say more strict version of their religion is needed. When you point out that this is already in place, they say the current system is not pure enough and needs to be stricter.
> 
> The Congress ideology (if you can call one is sort of like that) We just need more of it.



Hah we've successfully converted an apolitical person to a Modi bhakt.

To be honest though, I don't agree with a few of the BJP policies, feels a little too socially regressive, but right now what India needs is strong growth and able leadership. 10 years down the line we can think about other things like that. I for one was hoping AAP would fill that space, but it looks like their entire leadership is hell bent on being kicked out of office within 2 months.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> You're completely right


 
Is that a sarcastic or a true statement- coz if you're trying to be sarcastic, then you're saying modi's gonna sweep TN, Kerala and in Andhra BJP is gonna win big because of their stand on telengana.....is that your stand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

If the Third Front comes to power this year, it will be a case of _Out of the fire, into the frying pan_ for India. I personally find Third Front Governments the worst. No stability in the Central Government (as there's no clearly dominant Party in the coalition), lots and lots of infighting, multiple _wannabe PMs_, every Party wanting lucrative Ministries etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Is that a sarcastic or a true statement- coz if you're trying to be sarcastic, then you're saying modi's gonna sweep TN, Kerala and in Andhra BJP is gonna win big because of their stand on telengana.....is that your stand?



I doubt BJP is going to sweep TN and Kerala. They'll win a few seats, sure.

AP is a different matter, they might do well simply on the Modiwave.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> If the Third Front comes to power this year, it will be a case of _Out of the fire, into the frying pan_ for India. I personally find Third Front Governments the worst. No stability in the Central Government (as there's no clearly dominant Party in the coalition), lots and lots of infighting, multiple _wannabe PMs_, every Party wanting lucrative Ministries etc etc.


 
Yeah, but that's not gonna stop them from trying. jaya an CPI have already set in motion a line of thought (both will dominate their states coz DMK is in shambles and Kerala congress is under attack). Mamta will win in Bengal and she isn't falling for BJP. UP heartland will go to chieftans there. BJP will dominate in their traditional states but a large number of regional parties look set to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> You're completely right
> 
> 
> 
> *Hah we've successfully converted an apolitical person to a Modi bhakt.*
> 
> To be honest though, I don't agree with a few of the BJP policies, feels a little too socially regressive, but right now what India needs is strong growth and able leadership. 10 years down the line we can think about other things like that. I for one was hoping AAP would fill that space, but it looks like their entire leadership is hell bent on being kicked out of office within 2 months.



Not really. In terms of economics, yes.

In terms of social policies, I am completely divergent from all the right wing parties in India.

Basically I think free enterprise, free markets are an etension of the individual expression. Or the closest we can get to that in an economic sense.

I extend my same ideology to social issues as well. I tend to err on the side of individual liberty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> I doubt BJP is going to sweep TN and Kerala. They'll win a few seats, sure.
> 
> AP is a different matter, they might do well simply on the Modiwave.


 
Dude, did you just say 'modiwave' in a state convulsed with the Telengana issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> I doubt BJP is going to sweep TN and Kerala. They'll win a few seats, sure.
> 
> AP is a different matter, they might do well simply on the Modiwave.



I predict 0 seats for BJP in Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah, but *that's not gonna stop them from trying*. jaya an CPI have already set in motion a line of thought (both will dominate their states coz DMK is in shambles and Kerala congress is under attack). Mamta will win in Bengal and she isn't falling for BJP. UP heartland will go to chieftans there. BJP will dominate in their traditional states but a large number of regional parties look set to win.



Never doubted their ingenuity, especially when the likes of DeveGowda have forced their way into the top job of the Country. But I'm just sick and tired of their predictable behaviour post elections.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ravi Nair said:


> I predict 0 seats for BJP in Kerala


 
That would be accurate, and that's why I was wondering why some people here were wasting bandwidth posting pics pf kerala rally. I can also assure you zero in TN and W Bengal.



Indischer said:


> Never doubted their ingenuity, especially when the likes of DeveGowda have forced their way into the top job of the Country. But I'm just sick and tired of their predictable behaviour post elections.


 
Not just a question of power, to be fair many many parties have genuine issues allying with BJP. Once BJP comes to power RSS, Bajrang Dal etc. start asking for previlages and free movement in such states. Many govts don't like that. So they stay away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That would be accurate, and that's why I was wondering why some people here were wasting bandwidth posting pics pf kerala rally. I can also assure you zero in TN and W Bengal.



I thought that rally mostly comprised of BJP workers themselves.

It's going to take a few election cycles for BJP to actually get a few states in Kerala.

And even then, they have to run on development, unemployment related issues.

@kbd-raaf 

what do you think of TN and Kerala in terms of not having a BJP presence? are you disappointed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ravi Nair said:


> I thought that rally mostly comprised of BJP workers themselves.
> 
> It's going to take a few election cycles for BJP to actually get a few states in Kerala.
> 
> And even then, they have to run on development, unemployment related issues.
> 
> @kbd-raaf
> 
> what do you think of TN and Kerala in terms of not having a BJP presence? are you disappointed


 
Pretty much my point. BJP supporters have been going gaga over modi rally in Chennai, Kolkata and Kerala....not one seat will come to Modi from either of these states. Delhi will go the AAP way even more in general elections. You need to smoke lots og pot @kbd-raaf to ignore this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> I predict 0 seats for BJP in Kerala


Yeah probably but in TN, I'm hoping for a few.


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> Yeah probably but in TN, I'm hoping for a few.



I have advice for BJP in Kerala. less emphasis on Hindutva, more on pro business.

At least some sects of Kerala Christians are fans of Modi's pro business stance. A lot of them do have relatives in Gujarat and they hear good things.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> I thought that rally mostly comprised of BJP workers themselves.
> 
> It's going to take a few election cycles for BJP to actually get a few states in Kerala.
> 
> And even then, they have to run on development, unemployment related issues.
> 
> @kbd-raaf
> 
> what do you think of TN and Kerala in terms of not having a BJP presence? are you disappointed



I am disappointed. There's not much that can be done there for this election cycle. I'm hoping that Modi will be a catalyst for a strong support base this time around.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> Yeah probably but in TN, I'm hoping for a few.


 
 . I think one seat- Subramania Swamy (if he contests from TN) will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> I have advice for BJP in Kerala. less emphasis on Hindutva, more on pro business.
> 
> At least some sects of Kerala Christians are fans of Modi's pro business stance. A lot of them do have relatives in Gujarat and they hear good things.



So says the church :3


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> *So says the church *:3






I like Keralite Christians as a community. They are a bit more forward looking I have found.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ravi Nair said:


> I have advice for BJP in Kerala. less emphasis on Hindutva, more on pro business.
> 
> At least some sects of Kerala Christians are fans of Modi's pro business stance. A lot of them do have relatives in Gujarat and they hear good things.


 
The reason why BJP won't ever do well in kerala is because of the dominance and acceptance of left thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The reason why BJP won't ever do well in kerala is because of the dominance and acceptance of left thinking.



Because of demographics too.

I don't think it will ever flourish there. At Max. it can get 4 or 5 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

how many seats are there in Kerala?


----------



## Mujraparty

CHENNAI: Exhorting students to set up their own enterprises in India through innovation to be in line with global giants like Apple, Microsoft and Google, Narendra Modi today said focus should be on imparting education and skill development.

*"Do whatever you can to make India innovative and to be competitive. Recently, Sathya Nadella became CEO of Microsoft. Most of you must be dreaming to reach the heights of Nadella," he said*.

The BJP prime ministerial candidate was addressing the ninth convocation of SRM University near here.

*"My advice to you is create a similar enterprise here. Create Microsoft here. Create an Apple. Create a Google here in India. And then own it and manage it," he said.*

*"It is most unfortunate that even after 65 years of independence, we have not focused on education. As a nation, we should focus not only on individual progress or economic progress, but also nation building," he said .*.

He noted that 65 per cent of people in India are aged below 35 years.

Observing that knowledge would be the biggest bridge between education and nation building, *he said it is sad that no university in India has attained top global ranking status. "What is lacking we have to identify and work upon it."*


*Knowledge is also the "most potent tool" to fight poverty, he said, adding there was "no reason" why India should lag behind other developed nations*.

"We have the brightest minds. We have a number of philosophers. Why should be there only few SRMs? ..


Stating that private enterprises are more eager to play in the education sector, he said, "I am quietly convinced that we should give them a free hand."

"That is why I recently said IITs and IIMs should be there in every state of our country", he said.

Pointing out that skill development is the need of the hour, he said "if there is no skill, there will not be employment."

Modi later awarded certificates and degrees to about 10,290 students of SRM University.

Read more at:
Create an Apple, a Google in India: Narendra Modi tells students - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

The BJP is not relying much on the seats from Kerala and Tamil Nadu but it is certainly going to make in roads in both the states. By doing honest efforts, they may get a few seats in both the state more so by forging good alliances at both the places and those seats will be in bonus category.

Man, one thing no one can take from Modi today is - He is one of the most forward looking leader in the foray. The rest are still living in yesteryear and the Modi fear force them to bring forth the events of the past that have no relevance today and are better off be forgotten.

But some does not want the polity to change and want to divide nation on the basis of religion, caste and creed. I pity them and their mindset.


----------



## HariPrasad

MST said:


> *Only a Paid crowd would sit like this in discipline
> 
> People are not even looking at stage. Lagta hai Rs 500 + Luch ka Plan tha *




Yes I show the rally in news. Rahul charged RSS and BJP. He expected a response from Crowd but the crowd was absolutely silent.



Bhai Zakir said:


> Yes, we know that Modi attended 5 rallies in Delhi and BJP lost 4 out of those 5 seats.




You know in Bihar Election 2010, Pappu did 28 rallies and congress lost in all 28 seats. Same is the case of Sonia in Gujarat.


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I
> 
> what an assessment jha sahib. TRS of all people. Hell most congress workers are nowhere close to him in terms of Sonia sycophancy as he is. And with the congress actually bringing the T Bill on to the table, far from joining NDA, I'm thinking he'll be in the frontline for soniambeshwari temple building efforts.



Last time i went Hyderabad.. I heard Congress snatching some leaders from TRS and TRS leaders not happy with this. He indeed is a Sonia Bhakt but to gain power in separate Telangana, he might be persuaded to support NDA. After all who wants to stay out of power..?


----------



## Marxist

kaykay said:


> how many seats are there in Kerala?



20 LS seats


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> d) @jha Mulayam singh is definitely losing ground and by your own assessment mayawati will gain the share. And I think that by preventing any real prosecution by CBI against her, congress has a good handle with her- she may prefer 3rd front but I don't see NDA for her at all.



There are some talks of Congress-Maya alliance but this is being rejected by the leaders of BSP. Will be interesting to see if Maya indeed goes with Congress. If this happens, i expect Mulayam to win less than 10 seats in election.

3rd front is still a myth. If NDA does not get 220 seats on its own, I see a possibility of federal front ( Trinamool and Maya replacing Left and Mulayam). 3rd front is a team of losers who are sure to not win much except Jaya and Patnaik.


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Rahul Gandhi's Mission for India to make India forward, inclusive growth and development.





Bhai Zakir said:


> But, after winning elections in Gujarat Modi is running away, because he have made some promise that he can't fulfill.
> Modi is Kejriwal of Gujarat




Still People prefers Modi in Gujarat and Kejriwal in delhi. Anything Except Pappu and congress is fine. People want to see the corrupt family out of politics.


----------



## Chronos

HariPrasad said:


> Still People prefers Modi in Gujarat and Kejriwal in delhi. Anything Except Pappu and congress is fine. *People do not want to see the corrupt family out of politics*.


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *BTW, its not a BJP rally but the 6 local political parties have attended the rally and its their crow which was there.
> 
> Modi even named and thanked all of these 6 local parties.*




There are contradictions in your post. In your post 551 you said that rally flopped. In post 553 you say Rally was success because of local party. You seems to be confused like Pappu. Stick to 1 version either flopp or success.



Ravi Nair said:


>



Sorry Corrected.



fsayed said:


> If you ask schoolchildren of Gujarat, “When was Mahatma Gandhi assassinated? “ You would get the answer- October 30, 1948. Social Science textbook for Standard 8 published by GCERT is a mine of factual errors! The book is full of anti-minority statements, slants that idolise freedom fighters who used violent methods to fight imperialism, and crude suggestions about population control and terrorism, both of which are, incidentally, pet topics of the Modi regime.




Total BS. There may be some factual error but nothing against Minority. Not even a single sentence.



fsayed said:


> congress getting stronger in odisha




Congrats. Now congress can win couple of seats.


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> BREAKING NEWS.......
> Anil Kumble to contest LS election on BJP ticket in Karnataka.



This is Awesome. Now it is the time for DADA to say yes.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> Come on man. AAP, BSP ,SP are not UPA.



Yes they are.



HariPrasad said:


> Actually Amma spoiled the show. if she would have allied with BJP, Game would have been over by now.



she's a B like Maya and Mamta. Good dat she's away from BJP. Remember the famous backstabbing she did for Vajpyaee?


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> d) @jha Mulayam singh is definitely losing ground and by your own assessment mayawati will gain the share. And I think that by preventing any real prosecution by CBI against her, congress has a good handle with her- she may prefer 3rd front but I don't see NDA for her at all.




I appreciate your logic. Maya mulayam are loosing but NDA not rising?? very funny.



Ravi Nair said:


> I predict 0 seats for BJP in Kerala




It can be 1.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

I'm currently on vacation and in my home town. 

For ages my home town has been a congress bastion. (Vizag, AndhraPradesh).

However, due to the telangana tangle, MLAs and MPs are deserting congress and joining other parties.

This LS polls, there are no candidates who are ready to contest on congress ticket. They fear they'd lose deposits.

Thats the situation in Andhra for congress. Death blow for congress, atleast for the coming 10-15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Ravi Nair said:


> It's going to take a few election cycles for BJP to actually get a few states in Kerala.
> And even then, they have to run on development, unemployment related issues.




Politics has changed a lot in now a days. Delhi is an example. Now people d not hesitate to vote for other party if they find it good for development.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

People in power ‘snatched’ rights of Dalits, backwards: NaMo.


Kochi: In a veiled reference to Congress, BJP leader Narendra Modi today said people in power for the last 60 years have followed the divide and rule policy in the country and "conspired" to snatch the rights of Dalit and backward communities. Modi said the Justice Ranganath Commission was used as an instrument to sow the seeds of poison.

Addressing a meeting here, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate sought to woo the Dalits and backwards saying there has been a "conspiracy" to snatch the rights given to the community by B R Ambedkar. Modi also promised that after coming to power at the Centre, he would like to do something for his "family", pointing towards the crowd at a meeting of Dalit forum.

"For the past 60 years, people have indulged in vote bank politics to divide and rule. This has led to our division and fragmentation. They are experts in zeher ki kheti. The Ranganath Mishra Commission (on Religious and Linguistic Minorities) was set up to sow the seeds of poison," he said.

On a visit to Karnataka last week, UPA chairperson and Congress president Sonia Gandhi had launched an attack on the opposition BJP accusing it of indulging in zeher ki kheti (sowing seeds of poison) to attain power. Modi had hit out later saying it is Congress, not BJP, sowing seeds of poison.



HariPrasad said:


> Politics has changed a lot in now a days. Delhi is an example. Now people d not hesitate to vote for other party if they find it good for development.



What BJP needs a strong local guy in KL and TN.

Some1 like chauhan and raman in MP and CH.

Then the party can try and give em a push with RSS backing.

After this election, even if no seats. BJP is able to get good vote share and come in second place in atleast 5 seats. Then there lies a real chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> What BJP needs a strong local guy in KL and TN.
> Some1 like chauhan and raman in MP and CH.
> Then the party can try and give em a push with RSS backing.
> After this election, even if no seats. BJP is able to get good vote share and come in second place in atleast 5 seats. Then there lies a real chance.




I have already mentioned that in my previous post. Same is true for WB also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

CorporateAffairs said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> *she's a B like Maya and Mamta.* Good dat she's away from BJP. Remember the famous backstabbing she did for Vajpyaee?



Please don't ever put Jayalalitha in the category of those two. Whilst I disagree with some of her policies, She did bring improvement to Tamil Nadu.



CorporateAffairs said:


> What BJP needs a strong local guy in KL and TN.
> 
> Some1 like chauhan and raman in MP and CH.
> 
> Then the party can try and give em a push with RSS backing.
> 
> After this election, even if no seats. BJP is able to get good vote share and come in second place in atleast 5 seats. Then there lies a real chance.



a realistic proposition


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Ravi Nair said:


> Please don't ever put Jayalalitha in the category of those two. Whilst I disagree with some of her policies, She did bring improvement to Tamil Nadu.



If you go to UP and ask about maya you wud get the same response.

But the point is, all these leaders play opportunistic politics.

The way JJ back stabbed Vajpayee, will never be forgotten!


----------



## MST

*Planning, lots of hard work make Modi rallies a success*

If BJP’s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi’s schedule for the entire month is to go by, he will literally live his life in a suitcase. The Gujarat CM is expected to* address 24 rallies in February from Passighat in Arunachal Pradesh to Sujanpur in Jammu.*

Sidharth Nath Singh, in charge of West Bengal affairs of BJP, told HT the preparations for Modi’s Kolkata rally on February 5 started a month in advance with state office-bearers asking the local units to hold road shows and raise funds for the event. “Between January 30 and February 3, we hired a steamer to ply on Hoogly river with Narendra Modi’s hoardings asking people to join the rally. As a result more than 35% of those who attended the rally were walk-ins,” he said.

After talking to a large section of the BJP leadership, it is evident that Modi’s rallies have become a humongous exercise with most of them witnessing a turnout of more than a lakh people. The party got alerted to huge crowds after the September 15, 2013 Rewari rally in Haryana but it was the October 27 rally at Gandhi Maidan in Patna that turned out to be a game changer with terrorist group Indian Mujahideen targeting the huge gathering with improvised explosive devices.

“After Modi gives a go ahead, the local unit in conjunction with the state in-charge and senior Sangh parivar leaders decide the venue. In Varanasi, we had to change the venue across the Ganga as no ground was big enough to accommodate such a big crowd,” said a senior BJP leader.

After the venue is identified and cleared with Modi’s personal security in consultation with the IB and state CID for threat perception, Modi’s office clears the programme with no more than two speakers addressing the rally after arrival of the Gujarat CM. “Special attention is paid to the public address system as Modi is very particular about being audible to his supporters,” said a BJP leader.

The next step is discussions with senior leaders like Rajnath Singh, Arun Jaitley and Amit Shah on “speaking points” for Modi’s speech. For instance, Modi took up the point of Bihar and West Bengal not utilising their Haj quota due to very low income levels of Muslims in these states at the behest of party leader Shahnawaz Hussain. However, it is Modi who finally decides on what to talk about as was evident during the Patna rally when he attacked Bihar CM Nitish Kumar despite advice of other state leaders to soft pedal the issue.

“We hire trains, buses and tractors to bring the supporters to the rally. The state unit takes care of the refreshment and their welfare. The SIS private security group is hired to provide protection apart from the state police with medical facilities available at the venue,” said a BJP leader.

Modi, who is very particular about social media, wants his IT cell in-charge Hiren Joshi to give him continuous feedbacks about what his supporters like him talk about. He also insists on knowing about the feedback of his rallies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

How many people here agree that after 66 years of independence and in 2014 one should ask for votes on caste lines???

And caste based politics is good for India???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Bhai Zakir said:


> How many people here agree that after 66 years of independence and in 2014 one should ask for votes on caste lines???
> 
> And caste based politics is good for India???


Both caste based and minorty appeasement based politics should be stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Congress‬ sitting M.P from Vishakapatnap & Union Minister of State for Commerce and Industries Dr. Daggubati Purandeswari to join ‪BJP‬Dr. Daggubati Venkateswara Rao her husband who is also Andhra ‪‎Congrss‬ MLA representing Parchoor constituency in Prakasam District will also join BJP. 
Both have sent their letters to Andhra Congress incharge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*Modi, Naidu planning alliance in Andhra Pradesh*



Jason bourne said:


> Congress‬ sitting M.P from Vishakapatnap & Union Minister of State for Commerce and Industries Dr. Daggubati Purandeswari to join ‪BJP‬Dr. Daggubati Venkateswara Rao her husband who is also Andhra ‪‎Congrss‬ MLA representing Parchoor constituency in Prakasam District will also join BJP.
> Both have sent their letters to Andhra Congress incharge



Is this true or just rumor..?


----------



## MST

Bhai Zakir said:


> How many people here agree that after 66 years of independence and in 2014 one should ask for votes on caste lines???
> 
> And caste based politics is good for India???


What about Religion based Politics????


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> I appreciate your logic. Maya mulayam are loosing but NDA not rising?? very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be 1.



WHo said maya is losing? I said mulayam is losing and maya is rising.



jha said:


> There are some talks of Congress-Maya alliance but this is being rejected by the leaders of BSP. Will be interesting to see if Maya indeed goes with Congress. If this happens, i expect Mulayam to win less than 10 seats in election.
> 
> 3rd front is still a myth. If NDA does not get 220 seats on its own, I see a possibility of federal front ( Trinamool and Maya replacing Left and Mulayam). 3rd front is a team of losers who are sure to not win much except Jaya and Patnaik.



I'm not sure of maya-congress alliance, but I am confident she won't hurt congress by going to BJP because of the 'favors' they've given her. I think the real reason why she'll push for a 3rd front is because in any other alliance she'll be second fiddle. Remember the same case with Jaya? People forget that she had ambitions of becoming PM herself. and the idea that someone else (modi) might steal it fron her would be anathema for her. People forget her true character. You don't mess with her- ever.


----------



## Chronos

Bhai Zakir said:


> How many people here agree that after 66 years of independence and in 2014 one should ask for votes on caste lines???
> 
> And caste based politics is good for India???



Weren't you the same guy who said Brahmin Jayalalitha is better than Teli Modi??


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Shameless Modi is asking votes on the basis of caste*

*Feku fans who opposes casteism but are happy because Modi is doing open casteism, if modi say eat shit they will happily eat shit because they are lunatics and hipocrates who are not for India but for Modi.*

Even BJP organizing caste rallies in UP

BJP to go all out for OBC votes in Uttar Pradesh - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

Ravi Nair said:


> I disagree. Congress should be remembered. As an example of a party that cynically stays in power using every dirty trick in the book possible.
> 
> It should be remembered, studied as an example of a party that ensures the people of India remain poor and that is how they get votes.



Maybe this is why Periyar wanted Dravida Nadu as seperate country



kbd-raaf said:


> I doubt BJP is going to sweep TN and Kerala. They'll win a few seats, sure.



BJP might win atmost 2 seats in TN. But believe me Jaya will support Modi at last no matter what. Jaya's political idologies are framed by Mr. Cho Ramswamy and Cho is also considered as mentor and best friend of Modi. He is pushing Modi agenda heavily in his magazine Thuglak. So whatever seats Jaya wins will favor Modi eventually.



Bhai Zakir said:


> *Shameless Modi is asking votes on the basis of caste*
> 
> *Feku fans who opposes casteism but are happy because Modi is doing open casteism, if modi say eat shit they will happily eat shit because they are lunatics and hipocrates who are not for India but for Modi.*
> 
> Even BJP organizing caste rallies in UP
> 
> BJP to go all out for OBC votes in Uttar Pradesh - The Times of India



When you ask for subsidiaries in the name of religion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Chola warrior said:


> Maybe this is why *Periyar *wanted Dravida Nadu as seperate country



I disagree with Periyar on a lot of things. Anti-Brahmanism and the propagation of the Dravidian Aryan theory.

But when I looked up his views on Women


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> *Modi, Naidu planning alliance in Andhra Pradesh*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true or just rumor..?



True


----------



## Chola warrior

Ravi Nair said:


> I disagree with Periyar on a lot of things. Anti-Brahmanism and the propagation of the Dravidian Aryan theory.
> 
> But when I looked up his views on Women



Some of his views are controversial like forcing atheism, anti-Brahiminsm and few more.
But his ideologies such as self-respect marriages, anti - Hindi impositions, women equality brought several reforms in Indian legislature under Nehru government.Important being getting rid of three language principle in TN but other South states still follow three language principle and dis regarding Hindi as official language of India in legislature.

Without him most of Dravidian languages would have been in verge of extinction now and we might have known as "********"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Congratulations Shri Ashok Tanwar for being appointed as chief of Haryana Congress. 

Ashok Tanwar is a Member of Parliament from Sirsa and Secretary, All India Congress Committee. He is also a former president of Indian Youth Congress & NSUI. He was the youngest person to take over the prestigious position of president of Indian Youth Congress.






Rahul Gandhi during the interaction with youth in Odisha. 

Nation should discuss more on increasing number of seats than Reservation says Mr. Gandhi 




Congratulations Shri V M Sudheeran for being appointed as chief of Kerala Congress. 

V. M. Sudheeran is the former Speaker of Kerala Legislative Assembly and Health Minister, is an active social and political leader in Kerala and an active member of the Indian National Congress. He was a Member of Parliament from the constituency of Alappuzha four times and a Member of Legislative Assembly from 1980-1996.He was elected to Kerala State Assembly many times from Manalur Constituency.

















Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi held an interaction with various representatives of minority groups at the Sarv Shakti Samvaad held in Odisha.

Rahul Gandhi emphasized on equality and brotherhood.

Peace, brotherhood and 'live and let live', this message is given by Bible,this is what Quran said. This is what Mahavira said, this is what Bhagwat Geeta said. Every religion says the same thing, he said


----------



## Chronos

Chola warrior said:


> Some of his views are controversial like forcing atheism, anti-Brahiminsm and few more.
> But his ideologies such as self-respect marriages, anti - Hindi impositions, women equality brought several reforms in Indian legislature under Nehru government.
> 
> Without him most of Dravidian languages would have been in verge of extinction now and we might have known as "********"



His views on rationality and Women's rights is what led me to having a complex opinion on him.


----------



## Jason bourne

नरेंद्र मोदी के लिए न्यूड हुई बॉलीवुड की सुंदरी मेघना | न्यूड पूनम: AAJ TAK: Entertainment


----------



## Chola warrior

Ravi Nair said:


> His views on rationality and Women's rights is what led me to having a complex opinion on him.



Then if you can go through Mr. Annadurai's view. He split with Periyar due to same reasons you are mentioning. I would Mr. Anna a real democratic person and lawful to the term " Unity in diversity"


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Jason bourne said:


> True



You can take it as true. Naidu always got along well with BJP. But the problem is that it's been a long time since he did anything heavy weight. And I think he's botched up the opportunity to capitalize on telangana. He gave some favorable noises at first thinking it'll never become reality and then when things became hot the idea of state with the same language being bifurcated became too much for him to handle. He's not been seen as a strong spokesman for anything now.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Cases of rape increase by 7.7% in Gujarat*

Cases of rape increase by 7% in Gujarat - Times Of India

SO WHAT ABOUT THE RAPES IN MODI’S GUJARAT? | Hard News

*today's news: *

Gujarat: Three Held for Raping Minor Girl

*Also in gujarat:
*

The Gujarat police may face some embarrassing questions, Casting doubt on the method of investigation and presentation of evidence.

Rape survivor stabbed to death by tormentor - Times Of India

Man held for raping 74-year-old woman in Amreli - Times Of India

60-year-old arrested for raping married woman - Times Of India

A young woman raped in Adjan by security guard - Times Of India

Man sentenced seven years jail for raping minor - Times Of India

Ahmedabad: Gay man alleges sexual assault by police

Ahmedabad: Gay man alleges sexual assault by police - News Oneindia


All these cases proved that women are not safe in Modi's rule and he is not fit to rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

jha said:


> Where the F is @SpArK and his VIP seat..? Its been hours since rally and no pictures...?
> ...




OOps sorry

Here are some.





























The rally was huge ... HUGE.... 

The cadres were disciplined , patient and highly energetiC.

I was up near in VIP area near Media stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chronos

Chola warrior said:


> Then if you can go through Mr. Annadurai's view. He split with Periyar due to same reasons you are mentioning. I would Mr. Anna a real democratic person and lawful to the term " Unity in diversity"



Never read much into Annadurai. Was he a bit of a rationalist and did he fight for Women's rights.


----------



## fsayed

*गुजरात में 25 साल से जहाँ से प्रसाशन चल रहा था उस 'सरदार पटेल भवन' का नाम मिटाकर स्वर्णिम संकुल कर देनेवाली भाजपा की करनी-कथनी में बड़ा अंतर है। क्या पब्लिसिटी के लिए और वोट के लिए सरदार पटेल के नाम का प्रयोग अब पूर्ण हो गया ?*

You are here: Home ∼ Zafar Sareshwala, the Tainted Businessman: Surrendering the cause of minorities since 2002
*Zafar Sareshwala, the Tainted Businessman: Surrendering the cause of minorities since 2002*
Pratik Sinha February 10, 2014 | 2 Responses



Zafar Sareshwala: Legitimizing the perpetrators of 2002 Riots
Few Muslims, incidentally wealthy, seem to believe that surrendering to the tormentor is the only way to coexist with the majority community and do business with them! Zafar Sareshwala, a tainted businessman, has gone a few steps ahead and is busy wiping the blood of the hands of Mr. Modi.

Mr. Sareshwala organized the Ummat Business Conclave 2014 on 7th February, with the motto of Business in Harmony at the Riverfront to show case corporate culture of Muslim business community and help them network with the Hindu majority. As it was bound to happen, neither the Muslim business community nor the Hindu counterparts turned up to oblige Sareshwala.






Empty Chairs Galore at the Ummat Business Conclave 2014



The empty chairs were the eloquent witness to the failure of Mr Sareshwala to gather the Muslims crowd to present them to Mr. Modi who was neatly dressed up in his designer suit to “grace” the occasion. Less than a hundred persons turned up in the Conclave and perhaps in frustration Modi did not speak of the ‘harmonious business development’ between the communities but told the motley crowd that Gujarat Government will help the Muslim boys develop manual skills! Perhaps Modi recalled his speech in Bahucharji, Mehsana district, on 9 September, 2002, as a part of his Gaurav Yatra, where he derisively spoke about closing down relief camps. Let’s see what BJP’s PM Candidate’s vision for Muslims boys was back then:

What brothers, should we run relief camps? Should I start children-producing centres? We want to achieve progress by pursuing the policy of family planning. We are five, they have 25! Can’t Gujarat implement family planning? Whose inhibitions are coming in our way? Which religious sect is coming in the way? Why is money not reaching the poor? If some people go on producing children, their children will do cycle puncture repair only.

*People like Zafar Sareshwala will never understand that the dignity and standing of the minority community which is never earned by bending backwards and crawling before the tormentor.* Neither did Mir Jafar who betrayed Siraj-ud- Daulah, the last free Nawab of Bengal. *Due to the betrayal, Siraj lost the battle of Plassey that started the rule of the East India Company in 1757.*

The minority question has never been resolved by any nation-state and the parliamentary democracy has only exacerbated the contradiction. Political parties wedded to capitalism seeks power to rule and to that extent, the minorities are important. *Some parties appeases the minorities whereas other appease the majority. In 2002, Modi butchered the minorities and won over the majority.* Being the poster boy of the majority, Modi has managed to escape the justice delivery system and to help him out, people like Sareshwala add their voices to legitimize the perpetrator.

We ordinarily do not question the motives of persons taking a particular political position; but this post will remain incomplete if we do not bring to the notice of the readers, the serious allegations reported by the Gujarat daily, Gujarat Samachar, on 7th February *regarding the irregularities committed by Sareshwala in connection with the affairs of his company- “Parsoli Motors”.* SEBI (Securities and Exchange Board of India) had passed an order on July 31, 2013, against Mr Sareshwala’s company cancelling their registration with National Stock Exchange and Bombay Stock exchange. The order published on a website called “*Watch Out Investors*“ states:

12. I, therefore, in exercise of the powers conferred upon me in terms of Section 19 of the Securities and Exchange Board of India Act, 1992 read with Regulation 28(2) of the Securities and Exchange Board of India (Intermediaries) Regulations, 2008, hereby *cancel the following certificates granted by the Securities and Exchange Board of India to Parsoli Corporation Limited*, as stock broker:
a. SEBI Registration Nos. INB/ INF 230806837 on the National Stock Exchange of India Limited
b. SEBI Registration Nos. INB/ INF 010806835 on the Bombay Stock Exchange Limited

Yet Mr. Sareshwala does good business in Gujarat selling his BMWs *including the BMW X6 Activity Coupe(Xdrive30d) he gifted to Salman Khan*. Perhaps Sareshwala needs Modi as much as Modi needs him.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm not sure of maya-congress alliance, but I am confident she won't hurt congress by going to BJP because of the 'favors' they've given her. I think the real reason why she'll push for a 3rd front is because in any other alliance she'll be second fiddle. Remember the same case with Jaya? People forget that she had ambitions of becoming PM herself. and the idea that someone else (modi) might steal it fron her would be anathema for her. People forget her true character. You don't mess with her- ever.



Maya's chances of joining 3rd front will be at cost of Mulayam. BTW Mulayam has announced today that any alliance will be made post-election. So, you may be right that Maya will go for 3rd front because Congress is a strictly no-no for any party in UP. When Congress has to make efforts to save Amethi by giving Raja of Amethi a RS seat, they know they are in deep trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

Ravi Nair said:


> I like Keralite Christians as a community. *They are a bit more forward looking I have found*.



I've always felt the opposite. They are willing to turn a blind eye on mis-governance. Many tend to vote basis relegion and party loyalty. Not really the characteristics of a forward thinking community.


----------



## Chronos

typoerror said:


> I've always felt the opposite. T*hey are willing to turn a blind eye on mis-governance. *Many tend to vote basis relegion and party loyalty. Not really the characteristics of a forward thinking community.



I always thought Hindus always fought among themselves based on caste. I don't have that much of an opinion about Mallus so.


----------



## Chola warrior

Ravi Nair said:


> Never read much into Annadurai. Was he a bit of a rationalist and did he fight for Women's rights.



He was main lieutenant of Periyar during his protest to discard Hindi as official language and formation of Dravdar Kazhagam. He is also front runner of self-respect marriages and women equality. But when Periyar raised his voice of separate country of Dravida Nadu, Anna objected it and Periyar marriage with 40 years younger women made him leave the party, and formed DMK ( now headed by Karunanidhi).

Those were true rational people with broad knowledge on various aspects but now goons like Karunanidhi spoiled the core ideology of DMK and made the party a family business.

People from all Dravidian states got their rights due the movement of these people. But sadly only TN and few Karnataka people try to save their self respect and true identification. Andhra is almost made into puppets of Hindi imposition (Periyar is of Telugu origin but took his identity as Tamil when telugu leaders didn't support his idea of Dravdian Nadu). Hope Kerala will also realize seriousness of this and act accordingly.

So Anna is true democratic. He never asked for separate country but India with equal rights to people of all origins. But sadly most of Dravdian states not bothered about this with some exceptions in TN and Karnataka.

PS
I wrote this assuming you have knowledge on 1992 Anti-Hindi movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jason bourne said:


> नरेंद्र मोदी के लिए न्यूड हुई बॉलीवुड की सुंदरी मेघना | न्यूड पूनम: AAJ TAK: Entertainment





Modi is so cheap he made a Gujarati girl nude  now what about insult of Gujarat??


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> Modi is so cheap he made a Gujarati girl nude  now what about insult of Gujarat??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chola warrior

Bhai Zakir said:


> Modi is so cheap he made a Gujarati girl nude  now what about insult of Gujarat??



Congress made whole India Nude. Don't you feel ashamed? 

oops..your first identity is not an India..My bad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Chola warrior said:


> He was main lieutenant of Periyar during his protest to discard Hindi as official language and formation of Dravdar Kazhagam. But when Periyar raised his voice of separate country of Dravida Nadu, Anna objected it and Periyar marriage with 40 years younger women made him leave the party, and formed DMK ( now headed by Karunanidhi).
> 
> Those were true rational people with broad knowledge on various aspects but now goons like Karunanidhi spoiled the core ideology of DMK and made the party a family business.
> 
> People from all Dravidian states got their rights due the movement of these people. But sadly only TN and few Karnataka people try to save their self respect and true identification. Andhra is almost made into puppets of Hindi imposition. Hope Kerala will also realize seriousness of this and act accordingly.




Annadurai and DMK had a secessionist intentions in the begining here are some of the statements he made

"Dravidians want the right of self-determination ... We want a separate country for southern India."

"We must contest more elections, win more seats and that way, win the confidence of the people; and when it is hot, we can strike and strike hard"

After sixteenth amendment banned any party with secessionist principles from contesting elections only then he gave up on his secessionist ideals


"To make the Dravidian state a separate state was our ideal. A situation has arisen where we can neither talk nor write about this ideal. Of course we can destroy the party by undertaking to violate the prohibition. But once the party itself is destroyed there will not be any scope for the ideal to exist or spread. That is why we had to give up the ideal."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

chak de INDIA said:


>



chutiye ki aulad don't spam and post on the topic.


----------



## kaykay

Zakir bhai is right. BJP should have hired Priyanka Gandhi for nude show @GURU DUTT kya khayal hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Widow

Main Nahi Hum : Chor hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jason bourne said:


> नरेंद्र मोदी के लिए न्यूड हुई बॉलीवुड की सुंदरी मेघना | न्यूड पूनम: AAJ TAK: Entertainment




Its very wrong on the part of Modi to make a Gujarati girl nude just for the sake of some publicity of ugly pig modi. 

Modi have insulted Gujarat, congress should make posters of this images and start a Rath Yatra showing the real Modi and BJP. with these images


----------



## Chola warrior

HariPrasad said:


> What BJP needs a strong local guy in KL and TN.
> Some1 like chauhan and raman in MP and CH.
> Then the party can try and give em a push with RSS backing.
> After this election, even if no seats. BJP is able to get good vote share and come in second place in atleast 5 seats. Then there lies a real chance.



No thanks...In TN we don't need any national party at top level. Then we will be made into puppets and will lose our real identity as Andhra and few Karnatak people did. 

what we need is strong Dravidian party with good leaders. We are happy with Jaya's transition into good image politician, hopefully not an election stunt. DMK needs drastic changes and give up their family dynastic politics to survive. 

Tamils taught these goons what is real democracy and threw those family party (DMK and Congress) out so I hope other Indians will do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banned Member

dont spam this thread with this silly things....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> chutiye ki aulad don't spam and post on the topic.



Bhai fakir. . . jali kya ?? ab bhag yaha se http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/fighting/***-kicking.gif 

warna.. .

tere shareer me itne chhed karenge ki confuse ho jayega ki. . . khana kaha se hai or hagna kaha se hai. . 



kaykay said:


> Zakir bhai is right. BJP should have hired Priyanka Gandhi for nude show @GURU DUTT kya khayal hai?



Jyada charbi wala gosh pasand nahi meko

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chola warrior

Android said:


> Annadurai and DMK had a secessionist intentions in the begining here are some of the statements he made
> 
> "Dravidians want the right of self-determination ... We want a separate country for southern India."
> 
> "We must contest more elections, win more seats and that way, win the confidence of the people; and when it is hot, we can strike and strike hard"
> 
> After sixteenth amendment banned any party with secessionist principles from contesting elections only then he gave up on his secessionist ideals
> 
> 
> "To make the Dravidian state a separate state was our ideal. A situation has arisen where we can neither talk nor write about this ideal. Of course we can destroy the party by undertaking to violate the prohibition. But once the party itself is destroyed there will not be any scope for the ideal to exist or spread. That is why we had to give up the ideal."



Annadurai never demanded separate country but Periyar did and that's one of their reason for partition. What Anna wanted is country with equal rights, no Hindi imposition, no three language policy in education. 

He once said : I don't break coconut for god and neither do I break statue of gods. This is main difference between Periyar and Anna. He just wanted equal rights and no slavery, never questioned against sovereignty.


----------



## drunken-monke

Bhai Zakir said:


> chutiye ki aulad don't spam and post on the topic.


Truth is very painful... By the way what are your views on Shri. Chutiyaji Gandhi????


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhai Zakir said:


> Its very wrong on the part of Modi to make a Gujarati girl nude just for the sake of some publicity of ugly pig modi.
> 
> Modi have insulted Gujarat, congress should make posters of this images and start a Rath Yatra showing the real Modi and BJP. with these images




Lodo chho saav isme kaha lilha he ki modi ne karvaya ghanchhaker meghna ne cheap publicity ke liye kiya he tujse akal mand he usse malum he desh me MODIWAVE chal raha he modi k naam se PATHHAR bhi ter jayenga isliye nude ho gayi he ...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Chola warrior said:


> He was main lieutenant of Periyar during his protest to discard Hindi as official language and formation of Dravdar Kazhagam. He is also front runner of self-respect marriages and women equality. But when Periyar raised his voice of separate country of Dravida Nadu, Anna objected it and Periyar marriage with 40 years younger women made him leave the party, and formed DMK ( now headed by Karunanidhi).
> 
> Those were true rational people with broad knowledge on various aspects but now goons like Karunanidhi spoiled the core ideology of DMK and made the party a family business.
> 
> People from all Dravidian states got their rights due the movement of these people. But sadly only TN and few Karnataka people try to save their self respect and true identification. Andhra is almost made into puppets of Hindi imposition (Periyar is of Telugu origin but took his identity as Tamil when telugu leaders didn't support his idea of Dravdian Nadu). Hope Kerala will also realize seriousness of this and act accordingly.
> 
> So Anna is true democratic. He never asked for separate country but India with equal rights to people of all origins. But sadly most of Dravdian states not bothered about this with some exceptions in TN and Karnataka.
> 
> PS
> I wrote this assuming you have knowledge on 1992 Anti-Hindi movement.



Yeah man...in those days it was true idelogy and beliefs 'rationalism' was the basis of their guidance. Goons like KN converted it into family business, and their sons are even worse.


----------



## Bombermanx1

Bombermanx1 said:


> Sonia sycophancy in ap was done by Shankar rao(he's nobody nor ever one notices him)
> He only reeks of iam BC,SC,ST.Whatever it is can Mr. etc.
> 
> 
> Aur Bolo Bhai Zakir aur unki chamcoon,"Kutte ka Aulaad" ki? Gaand Phat rahi hai? ki Nahin!





Guynextdoor2 said:


> Who asked you to quote me-Do take ke suar ke aulad.
> 
> 
> 
> It will help your mental stability if you don't get carried away with what this is going to lead. I don't know what change you want, but BJP ain't it.


I forgot im answering to a PMS woman who has mood swings and never sticks o a point and always keep jumping from one to another. First was congress now aap who next?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bombermanx1 said:


> I forgot im answering to a PMS woman who has mood swings and never sticks o a point and always keep jumping from one to another. First was congress now aap who next?



I asked you to keep off my posts noob FAG*OT.


----------



## Bombermanx1

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I asked you to keep off my posts noob FAG*OT.


i guess its that time of month for you ,well never mind hot flashes, irritability,squeamishness will pass in 3-4 days once the heat is over

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bombermanx1 said:


> i guess its that time of month for you ,well never mind hot flashes, irritability,squeamishness will pass in 3-4 days once the heat is over



Goddamn NOOB m*&$%^$##&^


----------



## Bombermanx1

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Goddamn NOOB m*&$%^$##&^


did you just curse my mother? if you do you will get violent repurcussions from me, try to stay in your limits and dont involve family members.You dog!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bombermanx1 said:


> did you jusy curse my mother? if you do you will get violent repurcussions from me, try to stay in your limits and dont involve family members.You dog!


Listen maggot...you gotta exist a 1000 years before I recognize you as a living being, and then a 1000 more a part of the human species. Come to me after that with your theories- till then KEEP OFF MY POSTS. Get that noob?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Listen maggot...you gotta exist a 1000 years before I recognize you as a living being, and then a 1000 more a part of the human species. Come to me after that with your theories- till then KEEP OFF MY POSTS. Get that noob?


Whatever dog, fock off,shoo the municipal dog catcher van is coming for you soon wait another 3 months you will be in dog pound to be adopted by someone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bombermanx1 said:


> Whatever dog, fock off,shoo the municipal dog catcher van is coming for you soon wait another 3 months you will be in dog pound to be adopted by someone.



That's more like it. Having you baaned will be of great pleasure to me f*g.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That's more like it. Having you baaned will be of great pleasure to me f*g.


Meh, congress invokes CBI , you invoke getting banned, i see the parent and child have same traits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

Bombermanx1 said:


> did you just curse my mother? if you do you will get violent repurcussions from me, try to stay in your limits and dont involve family members.You dog!




No need to use foul language,... Just tell him "he is just like Rahul Gandhi"..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Bhai Zakir said:


> Modi is so cheap he made a Gujarati girl nude  now what about insult of Gujarat??



Yeah Modi personally went and undressed her 

*==============================================================================================*

Modi further cements ties with backwards, Christians and other friends in Kerala : South, News - India Today

Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi further cemented his ties with Kerala's backward castes and Christian leaders during his visit to the state on February 9. The visit forms the next in the steps he initiated during his visit to the state last year to end BJP's "political untouchability" in Kerala.

Top leaders of Hindu backward castes. who hitherto remained aloof to the BJP and close to the Left or the Congress, openly pledged their respect and support to Modi at the mammoth rallies he attended in Kochi and Thiruvananthapuram. Harping on his socially and economically backward roots, Modi said he continued to remain a "shikar of untouchability" even now and pointed out the absence of Tony Chammini, the mayor of Kochi, at the meeting in spite of being in the list of speakers.

*Though Modi's ties with backward leaders may not immediately lead to new political alliances, his calls for a "third alternative" against the ruling Congress-led United Democratic Front (UDF) and Opposition CPI-M-led Left Democratic Front (LDF) received support from most leaders who attended the meeting.*

*The backward castes have been hitherto dominated by the Left followed by the Congress.*The BJP is on the lookout for allies in Kerala from where the party has never won a single seat to the state assembly or Lok Sabha.

*Velappalli Natesan, general secretary of the powerful Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalanayogam (SNDP) of Ezhavas, said at Modi's meeting in Kochi that he would cooperate with the Gujarat leader if backward communities were given due share in power. *He also said in his speech that backward Hindus in Kerala were late to discover the "real Modi" as they were misled by those who called the Gujarat leader as communal and an enemy of secularism.

*Prominent leaders of the Pulaya community, the state's largest Dalit caste, too attended the meet. Two senior bishops of the two pro-UDF Malankara Orthodox Church factions who earlier praised Modi visited him in Kochi to reiterate their friendship.*

In spite of his packed itinerary, Modi also called on former Supreme Court judge V.R. Krishna Iyer (99) at his house in Kochi obviously in gratitude to the jurist - a lifelong Leftist - for praising him recently as one of India's best and non-corrupt Chief Ministers. Iyer sought Modi's support to build a cancer hospital in Kochi.

Modi was the chief guest at the meeting in Kochi of Kerala Pulaya Mahasabha (KPMS), the oldest and largest organisation of Pulaya community. *KPMS and Pulaya community has always been dominated by the Left followed by Congress.*

*Modi was the chief guest at the centenary of the KPMS's historic Kayal conference held on boats stationed at a backwater because the then royal government denied it permission on account of untouchability.* Modi's present trip makes one more step forward for him towards Kerala's backward Hindu sections.

*The first major step Modi made in this direction was in April last year when he was the chief guest at Sivagiri Mutt, the spiritual headquarters of Ezhavas, a politically powerful OBC which is the largest Hindu caste.* Sivagiri Mutt founded by Sree Narayana Guru, the greatest Kerala sage of 19th century and controlled by the SNDP, was against Hindu orthodoxy since its struggle against social evils such as untouchability. The community also formed the backbone of the Left parties such as the CPI-M. *The mutt's invitation to Modi had shocked Left and Congress leaders who boycotted the meet.* 

In September last year, Modi made the next push into the state's backward Hindus when he came as a chief guest at Mata Amritananadamayi's 60th birthday celebrations.* Though the Mata's - known as the hugging saint - popularity cuts across castes, her root among the Arayas, a backward Hindu fishing community, is no less significant.

=============================================================================================
*
@Nair saab what about the Nairs and other forward castes in Kerala? Do you see them voting for the BJP in the coming elections. It seems like BJP might have a chance to break the jinx in Kerala this time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

Bombermanx1 said:


> i guess its that time of month for you ,well never mind hot flashes, irritability,squeamishness will pass in 3-4 days once the heat is over



Its not a 3-4 days syndrome. This hag is past her menopause and hence perennially irritable and resigned to the inevitable come April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

typoerror said:


> Its not a 3-4 days syndrome. This hag is past her menopause and hence perennially irritable and resigned to the inevitable come April.



Who are you faggot?


----------



## typoerror

Bombermanx1 said:


> Meh, congress invokes CBI , you invoke getting banned, i see the parent and child have same traits.



lol, priceless.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Who are you faggot?



Apparantly you misspelled your name. Should it not be *Gaynextdoor? *I'm the one who's gonna remind you that Modi is PM everyday goddamn day you are on PDF, come April

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

@Bombermanx1 @typoerror @Guynextdoor2 , sab Indian hi ho kamino, must we wash our dirty laundry in the public! That too on a Pakistani forum.

You can make your point without the gali galauj as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chola warrior

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah man...in those days it was true idelogy and beliefs 'rationalism' was the basis of their guidance. Goons like KN converted it into family business, and their sons are even worse.



That's why TN people threw them out. They made whole DMK a family property. 

Now Congress going to meet the same fate, will ya agree in this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

typoerror said:


> lol, priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparantly you misspelled your name. Should it not be *Gaynextdoor? *I'm the one who's gonna remind you that Modi is PM everyday goddamn day you are on PDF, come April



Goddamn noob m*&%$&WS . You came here for this didn't you? You were just drifiting like the nobody you are on the outside and decided one day 'oh I need to be here and debate with Guynextdoor', and then you came here. Yeah...you don't EXIST yet maggot. Now shoo.


----------



## typoerror

Roybot said:


> @Bombermanx1 @typoerror @Guynextdoor2 , sab Indian hi ho kamino, must we wash our dirty laundry in the public! That too on a Pakistani forum.
> 
> You can make your point without the gali galauj as well!



I did not ghali anyone. just joined the fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hello people


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Roybot said:


> @Bombermanx1 @typoerror @Guynextdoor2 , sab Indian hi ho kamino, must we wash our dirty laundry in the public! That too on a Pakistani forum.
> 
> You can make your point without the gali galauj as well!



My day is not complete without insulting certain noobs...... It's my insominia...I find I can sleep better. This is more related to biology than politics.


----------



## kaykay

Sharad Yadav wanted to come in NDA again- Gopinath Munde.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Goddamn noob m*&%$&WS . You came here for this didn't you? You were just drifiting like the nobody you are on the outside and decided one day 'oh I need to be here and debate with Guynextdoor', and then you came here. Yeah...you don't EXIST yet maggot. Now shoo.



Actually yes, I signed up to remind you of your misery, come April. You are that important. You are an example for gullibility and naivety - two traits that the indian electorate will wash away this time. so you become an endangered species. so, in order to preserve your magnificence, I signed up on PDF.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

typoerror said:


> Actually yes, I signed up to remind you of your misery, come April. You are that important. You are an example for gullibility and naivety - two traits that the indian electorate will wash away this time. so you become an endangered species. so, in order to preserve your magnificence, I signed up on PDF.



Oh yeah.....you're gonna bask in my majesty and magnificence for a long time noob. Looooongggg time. Come may, june, october december 2040 or 2060.



Chola warrior said:


> That's why TN people threw them out. They made whole DMK a family property.
> 
> Now Congress going to meet the same fate, will ya agree in this?



You under-estimate the congress.


----------



## Banned Member

what the hell is happening here......whats wrong with you guys


----------



## typoerror

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh yeah.....you're gonna bask in my majesty and magnificence for a long time noob. Looooongggg time. Come may, june, october december 2040 or 2060.



Yes sure, I will praise your magnanimity and benevolence for letting us BJP minions exist.

Hey btw, now that I have my lords attention -


----------



## Guynextdoor2

typoerror said:


> Yes sure, I will praise your magnanimity and benevolence for letting us BJP minions exist.
> 
> Hey btw, now that I have my lords attention -



'It' seeks my attention now. Very ambitious.


----------



## kaykay

You all fighting 'karyakartas'. Listen this Gurbani and be calm and then start again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Why BJP ? 

With manohar parikker YuvaiTV - The Internet TV initiative from BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> Sharad Yadav wanted to come in NDA again- Gopinath Munde.



Sharad Pawar not Sharad Yadav...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You under-estimate the congress



I really admire your knowledge of India and politics but seriously, are you really supporting congress to the core?
I'm sure anyone with love for country and good intellectual level will never support Congress. But you seem to be exception.

or are you from that 13.4% of India who hate Modi as if riots happened only in Gujarat and never open their mind to see things in nationalistic way?


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Sharad Pawar not Sharad Yadav...


oh typo.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Chola warrior said:


> I really admire your knowledge of India and politics but seriously, are you really supporting congress to the core?
> I'm sure anyone with love for country and good intellectual level will never support Congress. But you seem to be exception.
> 
> or are you from that 13.4% of India who hate Modi as if riots happened only in Gujarat and never open their mind to see things in nationalistic way?



Well wheel back two years and you'll remember that 'anti-incumbency' started with 2G and corruption. I predicted then and it has turned out true that the BJP is planning a system as corrupt as the one congress presided over. You have just forgotten what started all this. Most improtantly it's not the BJP as much as modi- I know my history and I can tell you that far from messiah this is a VERY dangerous man. If you had fielded someone like parrikar or chauhan, I may have been reconciled to support BJP to teach congress a lesson. But with modi at the helm, no chance.


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> oh typo.



No Problem.. 


Meanwhile something interesting is brewing up in TN. Cant say that I like this.



> DMK president M Karunanidhi on Tuesday said discussions on electoral alliances for the 2014 Lok Sabha polls have not yet begun.
> 
> Asked whether the alliance with the congress would continue, he said the DMK had not begun a debate on the issue.
> 
> Responding to another query on reports that there was a possibility of the DMK aligning with the BJP, Karunanidhi said, "What is in the mind of our party can't be disclosed to the media openly". The veteran leader chose to keep the cards close to his chest on the possible alliance partners.
> 
> *Addressing a press meet later in the day, BJPnational executive member L Ganesan said DMK and other regional parties were welcome to ally with his party provided they acceptedNarendra Modi as the prime ministerial candidate. "While the DMK is attacking the Congress, it is being careful not to antagonize the BJP," he said adding, "We have not officially received any communication from the DMK seeking an alliance with us."
> 
> In any case, there could be no alliance with the ruling AIADMK in the state as it had openly declared that Jayalalithaa was its prime ministerial candidate, he said, indicating that a tie-up with the DMK could be a possibility. "We never said the BJP would contest the Lok Sabha elections alone in Tamil Nadu," he said. The party would take a decision on alliances soon, he added.*
> 
> Significantly, Karunanidhi referred BJP's opposition to the JPCreport on the 2G spectrum case. *The DMK had already submitted a dissent note on the JPC report and its members staged a walkout in Parliament on Monday. "We have limited our contacts with the Congress party. As of now, we are maintaining an equal distance from the Congress and the BJP. The results of four state elections have changed our perception on aligning with the BJP," a senior DMK MP said*.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> No Problem..
> 
> 
> Meanwhile something interesting is brewing up in TN. Cant say that I like this.



This has been there for some time actually. Quoting the 'pain of 2G' he had approached BJP which was said to be 'cold' to an alliance offer. I think in TN DMK is headed for truly big trouble and, unlike the father, the son's (stalin) a moron. I don't see him leading DMK out of this quagmire.


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This has been there for some time actually. Quoting the 'pain of 2G' he had approached BJP which was said to be 'cold' to an alliance offer. I think in TN DMK is headed for truly big trouble and, unlike the father, the son's (stalin) a moron. I don't see him leading DMK out of this quagmire.



Yes... TN seems to be heading Bengal's way... No opposition strong enough to challenge government. An unfortunate development.

*Modi’s Guwahati rally biggest since ’80s*
*



GUWAHATI/IMPHAL: When BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi declared that the country's Northeast must be set in order to ensure the rest of the country fares better citing the principles of vastu-shastra, his remark was met with a roar of approval. 

It turns out the public chorus in agreement with Modi was no ordinary one; experienced political observers affirmed that the gatherings in Imphal and Guwahati on Saturday were among the largest witnessed; in Assam since the 1980s when the anti-foreigner agitation was on; and, in Imphal, at one lakh plus, the biggest ever. This, when the saffron party is yet to make its presence felt in Assam and the surrounding provinces. 

In Assam, BJP has four MPs and five MLAs, and none MP in Manipur yet. In the 2012 assembly polls, it drew a blank in the 60-member House. In 2000 and 2002 Manipur assembly elections, BJP had won six and four seats. 

Seemingly impressed by the huge turnout, Modi said during his speech in Guwahati, "Jahan bhi dekho, maathey hi maathey nazar aa rahe hain (Wherever you turn, you see only heads)." 

By conservative estimates, the turnout at the rally at the College of Veterinary Science ground in Guwahati, was between one and 1.5 lakh. Assam BJP spokesman Shiladitya Dev claimed the number was 2.5 lakh. 

"People in Assam, as in other parts of the country, want change from Congress rule at the Centre and in the state. They're aware of the development Gujarat has seen under Modi and it's natural that they should want to see and hear him," Dev said. 

Imphal, which rarely gets to see turnouts higher than 20,000, surprised itself by recording the largest gathering ever for a speech by a national-level leader. "In our earlier poll rallies, the maximum turnout was 20,000. Saturday's rally was attended by about one lakh people. It's a Modi wave," Manipur BJP secretary L Bashanta Sharma said. 

According to sociologist Chandan Sarmah, Modi overshadowed his party and it was his personality that was the crowd-puller. As in other parts of the country, people in Assam and Manipur are desperately looking for someone who can deliver, he said. 

"The countrywide wave has been triggered by the belief that Modi can deliver. This wave is also sweeping across these two states," Sarmah said.

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

*Jayalalithaa adorns Muthuramalinga Thevar statue with gold armour, advocates non-Congress rule*
*



Tamil Nadu chief minister JJayalalithaa on Sunday batted for a non-Congress rule in the country.

Addressing a huge gathering after adorning the statue of freedom fighter U Muthuramalinga Thevar with a gold-plated armour in his native Pasumpon village in Ramanathapuram district, Jayalalithaa said Muthuramalinga Thevar had advocated a non-Congress rule in India.

"Spiritualism, nationalism, socialism anti-imperialism and non-Congress rule were his key policies. We are also following his policy," she said.

"With your support, the day is not far away to win the ideals of Thevar. Time is ripe for that," Jayalalithaa said amid thunderous cheers from the crowd.

In an apparent message to the Thevar community, the chief minister appealed to the crowd to support her always.

Click to expand...


Curiously... Non-BJP term is absent... *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

The truth has been weeping in Gujarat since last 13 years. The canvasing is always different from the reality. अब 'इंडियन स्टेट हंगर इंडेक्स' के जारी किये गए आंकड़ों के अनुसार उत्तर प्रदेश, बंगाल और असम से ज्यादा भूखमरी, दुःख और तकलीफ की स्थिति गुजरात में पायी गई है। गुजरात में भूखमरी से झूझ रहे लोगों की संख्या किसी राज्यों से कम नहीं है। अगर फेंकू अपना भ्रामक प्रचार बंद कर वास्तविक स्थिति को नहीं देखेंगे तो भूख और दुःख में गुजरात नंबर वन बन जायेगा।





Trivia Question:

Q. How does Feku increase his Minority Support Base?
A. Well obviously, by creating FAKE Twitter Accounts with Muslim identities. 

Fekugiri ka aur ek namoona.






Zafar Sareshwala's company Parsoli Motors has been barred from National Stock Exchange and Bombay Stock Exchange because of violating securities law on more than one occassion. He was also earlier accused of fraudulent trading activities.

Is that why he bends backwards to please Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

दुःख कि इस घडी में पीड़ित परिवारो को सांत्वना देते हुए कांग्रेस उपाध्यक्ष श्री राहुल गांधी , ओडिसा













Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi today,interacted with students at Yuva Shakti Samvaad in Bhubaneshwar. “What the politician has forgotten in this country is that we are your servants. He believes you are his servants. I want to change this, and frankly for that I need your help,” said Rahul Gandhi.

He added that discussion in the country should not be on reservation, but should be on increasing number of seats in colleges. 

Rahul Gandhi also met Office Bearers of Odisha Pradesh Congress Committee and Presidents of District & Block Congress Committee in Bhubaneshwar.





Congress VP Shri Rahul Gandhi visits the site of boat accident and meets the victims in HIrakud , Odisha.





Shri Rahul Gandhi addressed the Yuva Shakti Samvaad held in Bhubaneswar today. He spoke about how the youth of India is instrumental in changing the politics in the country, he also highlighted the facts that despite being a state with immense natural resources and wealth, the benefits do not reach the citizens of Odisha.


----------



## fsayed

This is a 'Photoshoped' image of another 'Photoshoped' image but explains the apathy of Gujarat people very well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

fsayed said:


> This is a 'Photoshoped' image of another 'Photoshoped' image but explains the apathy of Gujarat people very well




Yes.. Its a photoshoped image. Especially the spelling is Congress marka...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Tried looking for these accounts on twitter. Nothing was found.



kbd-raaf said:


> Tried looking for these accounts on twitter. Nothing was found.



Ok nvm, I found them. This is bad if true. But Congressis are hardly one to talk. Mass fake account spamming trends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Banned Member said:


> what the hell is happening here......whats wrong with you guys




They are Feku Modi fans he is fascist, dictator, lunatic, ignorant, arrogant, fool and thick skull like leader like chamchas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

kbd-raaf said:


> Tried looking for these accounts on twitter. Nothing was found.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok nvm, I found them. This is bad if true. But Congressis are hardly one to talk. Mass fake account spamming trends.



Have you considered Congress warriors creating these ID's just to pile up propaganda?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> Tried looking for these accounts on twitter. Nothing was found.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok nvm, I found them. This is bad if true. But Congressis are hardly one to talk. Mass fake account spamming trends.



Dude, it's well known that there are IT companies where you walk in with money- they'll give you a following as well as 'PR kit' and also target your enemies. Election time is good business. You are seriously naive if you think this is not happening in modi campaign. Where do you think #quitAAP came from? Don't you think it's a very smartly thought out marketing ploy? BJP is scared of AAP so they create #quitAAP and start putting in content on why people should leave them with all kinds of malicious campaigns. The BJP did nothing on congress corruption when they were in power but threw much at AAP on *DAY 2 *after he came to power on the issue. Guess what- he began the process in 2 months- something the BJP has never done in it's history.


----------



## kbd-raaf

typoerror said:


> Have you considered Congress warriors creating these ID's just to pile up propaganda?



It's possible, which is why I said, 'if true'.




Guynextdoor2 said:


> Dude, it's well known that there are IT companies where you walk in with money- they'll give you a following as well as 'PR kit' and also target your enemies. Election time is good business. You are seriously naive if you think this is not happening in modi campaign. Where do you think #quitAAP came from? Don't you think it's a very smartly thought out marketing ploy? BJP is scared of AAP so they create #quitAAP and start putting in content on why people should leave them with all kinds of malicious campaigns. The BJP did nothing on congress corruption when they were in power but threw much at AAP on DAY 2 after he came to power on the issue. Guess what- he began the process in 2 months- something the BJP has never done in it's history.



I would rather a corrupt government like Congress than one like AAP. And the quitAAP and AAPDrama trends were real. I looked into accounts then too. Atleast on the surface it appeared legitimate. Which is more than can be said for #RGexposesBJP etc.


----------



## Jason bourne

Namo Chai party in London

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

*Excl: Central polls may start by March end-early Apr *

In what could be the longest schedule for the national polls, sources say polling may be held in five to six phases -- lasting for over a month -- with a one-week gap between each phase.

Parliamentary elections may get under way by as early as end of March or early April, sources have told CNBC Awaaz. In what could be the longest schedule for the national polls, sources say polling may be held in five to six phases -- lasting for over a month -- with a one-week gap between each phase. 

The tenure of the current UPA government comes to an end by May 31 and a new government will likely be in place by that time. It is also learnt that the Election Commission is unlikely to ban opinions polls when the election model code of conduct comes into place. During the previous central polls held in 2009, the EC had barred media firms from conducting opinion polls after taking the view that they influence voter opinion heading into the election.

Read more at: Excl: Central polls may start by March end-early Apr - Moneycontrol.com


----------



## fsayed

*Rahul Gandhi fulfills his promise : 2 more attempts for UPSC's civil services exams

Within 2 weeks after meeting UPSC aspirants Rahul cheers good news for lakhs of civil services aspirants, the government today decided to give two additional attempts to all categories of candidates of the prestigious exam conducted by Union Public Service Commission. 

The central government has approved two additional attempts to all categories of candidates with effect from Civil Services Examination 2014, with consequential age relaxation of maximum age for all categories of candidates, if required," the Ministry of Personnel said in an order.*
*




National Students' Union of India (नेशनल स्टूडेंट्स यूनियन ऑफ इंडिया) with Siddharth Singh Neta Ji and 6 others
The Central Government has approved “two additional attempts to all categories of candidates w.e.f. Civil Services Examination 2014, with consequential age relaxation of maximum age for all categories of candidates, if required.”

Due to the sudden change in syllabus for UPSC exams, students appearing for Civil Service exams were getting affected. An issue supported by ‪#‎NSUI‬.

On 30th January, 2014 a delegation of students led by #NSUI met Shri. Rahul Gandhi and discussed the issue. He assured quick action.

#NSUI, on behalf of the Student Community is highly thankful to the UPA Government for taking the issue seriously and bringing about a change for the benefit of thousands of Students across the country in such a short time span.

http://persmin.gov.in/AIS1/Docs/MoreAttempts.pdf*





Congress MP from Karnataka and former actress Divya Spandana/Ramya Interacting with girls at veerashaiva girls hostel KR Nagar. 

Ramya is also the youngest MP in current parliament.


----------



## fsayed

*बड़ी बड़ी बाते करनी नहीं आती , लेकिन जो कहते हैं वो करते है : संघ लोक सेवा आयोग के अभ्यर्थियों के लिए खुशखबरी 

भारत सरकार के आदेशानुसार अब संघ लोक सेवा आयोग के अभ्यर्थियों को अब दो प्रयास और मिलेंगे। अभी हाल ही में में राहुल गांधी ने अभ्यर्थियों से मिलकर यथासम्भव कोशिश करने का आश्वासन दिया था और अपनी कोशिशो से आज वो कर दिखाया जो युवाओ कि मांग थी। 

सारे अभ्यर्थियों को ढेर सारी शुभकामनाये, आपको सफलता मिले और अपने लक्ष्य को पायें *


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Amusingly every single thing that happens is somehow 'masterstroke of BJP' (I'm sure if I were on high quality weed I'd look at it as masterstroke of congress too), I'm wondering
> 
> a) they don't stand a chance is AP. Non BJP parties other than the congress might rise, and in that list Chandrababu Naidu doesn't seem to the rising star, so effectively BJP is stunted there.
> b) Jaya has just signed an alliance with CPI- most commentators will say that two parties destined to win big are coming together laving out BJP- but nope there is some mysterious equation there according to BJP supporters- 'pre poll alliances can be broken later'. But if modi's winnability is so scure why would there be 'pre-poll alliance', that too with CPI that rabidly opposes BJP?
> c) Delhi is officially out of BJP hands now. Those seats will go to AAP
> d) @jha Mulayam singh is definitely losing ground and by your own assessment mayawati will gain the share. And I think that by preventing any real prosecution by CBI against her, congress has a good handle with her- she may prefer 3rd front but I don't see NDA for her at all.
> e) All evidence suggests that modi campaign is actually fizzling. Observers have confirmed that the unity statue run brought only about 1000 people per location, the actual size of modi rallies are supposed to be in the range of 30,000 - 40,000 not the 450000 that fenku claims
> 
> Now you need to smoke lots of pot to ignore the above. Congrrats boys- *you will see the 3rd front in 2014.*



Guys if you do not like BJP...Do not vote for BJP then it is all fine....But do not vote for 3rd front rather vote for Congress itself...Congress is a better option that Mulayam/Maya and Nitish kind of people....


----------



## MST

*US signals end to Modi boycott, envoy Nancy Powell wants to meet him*

The US has signalled it will end its nine-year boycott of BJP’s PM candidate Narendra Modi. US ambassador Nancy Powell last week asked and received permission from South Block to meet the Gujarat chief minister, say Indian and American sources.
*The US embassy spokesman confirmed the appointment, saying it was “part of our concentrated outreach to senior political and economic leaders which began in November to highlight the US-India relationship”.*

*The tentative dates for the meeting, likely to be held in the state capital Gandhinagar, are February 14 or 15.*

There is unlikely to be any direct conversation about the visa, diplomatic sources say. Bilateral relations would be taken up during the meeting, the US embassy said. 

The US cannot offer a visa during the election campaign for fear of being accused of trying to influence Indian domestic politics. But the signal being sent is unmistakable: the US is open to doing business with Modi.

“The US embassy has been sounding us out for the past two weeks if Modi would be amenable to such a meeting,” a senior BJP leader said. It is standard for foreign envoys who wish to meet regional leaders to ask for permission from the Indian foreign ministry, housed in South Block.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> *Modi, Naidu planning alliance in Andhra Pradesh*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true or just rumor..?




It seems true because Naidu seen with Modi on stage and appear with Uddhav Thakare and Rajnath singh. 

Yesterday Nitin gadkari told that Chandra Babu Naidu may come with BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> WHo said maya is losing? I said mulayam is losing and maya is rising.



None of opinion poll indicates any rise of Maya.


----------



## kurup

*From Kerala *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

www.firstpost.com/world/nancy-powell-to-meet-modi-us-boycott-to-end-soon-1383453.html?utm_source=hp


----------



## Banned Member

Bhai Zakir said:


> They are Feku Modi fans he is fascist, dictator, lunatic, ignorant, arrogant, fool and thick skull like leader like chamchas.


 

but why you guys are fighting........elections 3-4 mahine mein khatam ho jayega.....uske baaad no one will give a fcuk.....whether its RaGa or NaMo........chill and enjoy


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> नरेंद्र मोदी के लिए न्यूड हुई बॉलीवुड की सुंदरी मेघना | न्यूड पूनम: AAJ TAK: Entertainment




Congress is doing this since 2002.



Chola warrior said:


> No thanks...In TN we don't need any national party at top level. Then we will be made into puppets and will lose our real identity as Andhra and few Karnatak people did.




Is your Identity so weak?



kaykay said:


> Sharad Yadav wanted to come in NDA again- Gopinath Munde.




Bar Nitish, All are well come in NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> The truth has been weeping in Gujarat since last 13 years. The canvasing is always different from the reality. अब 'इंडियन स्टेट हंगर इंडेक्स' के जारी किये गए आंकड़ों के अनुसार उत्तर प्रदेश, बंगाल और असम से ज्यादा भूखमरी, दुःख और तकलीफ की स्थिति गुजरात में पायी गई है। गुजरात में भूखमरी से झूझ रहे लोगों की संख्या किसी राज्यों से कम नहीं है। अगर फेंकू अपना भ्रामक प्रचार बंद कर वास्तविक स्थिति को नहीं देखेंगे तो भूख और दुःख में गुजरात नंबर वन बन जायेगा।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trivia Question:
> 
> Q. How does Feku increase his Minority Support Base?
> A. Well obviously, by creating FAKE Twitter Accounts with Muslim identities.
> 
> Fekugiri ka aur ek namoona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zafar Sareshwala's company Parsoli Motors has been barred from National Stock Exchange and Bombay Stock Exchange because of violating securities law on more than one occassion. He was also earlier accused of fraudulent trading activities.
> 
> Is that why he bends backwards to please Modi?




Minority in gujarat are biggets supporter of Modi. They love Modi and hate congress. They voted for Modi in Huge Number. 

Gujarat: BJP sweeps polls in Muslim-dominated Salaya municipality

Same is true for Rajasthan, Maharashtra and MP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

HariPrasad said:


> Is your Identity so weak?



We need representatives for our identity to not lose in this imposing democracy. That can only be Dravidian parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Chola warrior said:


> We need representatives for our identity to not lose in this imposing democracy. That can only be Dravidian parties.



Cultural Identity conditioned on Political Party. 

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## typoerror

Apparently Nancy Powell wants to meet Modi. If Modi has any self esteem, he will keep her waiting and cancel the meeting.


----------



## kbd-raaf

typoerror said:


> Apparently Nancy Powell wants to meet Modi. If Modi has any self esteem, he will keep her waiting and cancel the meeting.



I just read somewhere that a BJP rep stated that they can't find a slot for her in his busy schedule. He can meet her after he becomes PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

kbd-raaf said:


> I just read somewhere that a BJP rep stated that they can't find a slot for her in his busy schedule. He can meet her after he becomes PM.



No, there should be a total snub. Yanks have to get the message that BJP is not a Congress substitute. No strategic level or political level anything between India and US until certain things are sorted out.


----------



## Chola warrior

HariPrasad said:


> Cultural Identity conditioned on Political Party.
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!!



Without the same political party under Periyar or Anna then just imagine our fate with language policies and legislation?
Even after all this strong protest and movements still they try impose so just think what will be the condition without those things? Thought there are some drawbacks in backing these political parties. We would rather have a dravidan party representing out state at parliament instead a national party.


----------



## kbd-raaf

typoerror said:


> No, there should be a total snub. Yanks have to get the message that BJP is not a Congress substitute. No strategic level or political level anything between India and US until certain things are sorted out.



That's just idiotic. The US is the lone superpower and a strategic ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

By using innocent Gujarati patel girl and making her go nude for some publicity Modi and BJP have insulted Gujarat and India. 

*Modi insult Gujarat*

(Made Gujarati and a patel girl nude for his fantasy and publicity)

*Modi insults UP*

(He says UP is responsible for poverty in Gujarat and Modi make fun of power availability in UP. UP have not made fun of Gujarat that they don't have Formula 1 track but Modi uses every chance to mock and insult UP)

*Modi insults Bengal *

(In kolkata Modi used fake figures to insult Great Bengal)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

All four guuned down including isharat jaha was let terrorist ex.IB chief ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Jo modiji ko vote nahi dega vo desh ka gaddar hoga :rambir shokeen independent MLA delhi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> All four guuned down including isharat jaha was let terrorist ex.IB chief ..



But congress and Some traitors have soft corner for Terrorist (if they are Muslim).


----------



## Parul

Today it is officialy announced ke Thand khatam ho gayi hai
.
.
Kejriwal uncle ne apna mufler utar diya

Bhagwan jane bechare ka abhi kya kya utraega...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MST

Excellent writeup in India Today on Congi STatus. Was plannning to post in RAGA section but then only 3 jokers go there

Pretty Desperate state of affairs in Cogi Party. Congi internal survey shows 75 seats. I guess they should be happy with anything between 50-75. Must read 

*Out of Hand: Chaos reigns on the eve of Congress's toughest battle*

Read more at: Out of Hand: Chaos reigns on the eve of Congress's toughest battle : Cover Story - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Just in: BJP's PM candidate Narendra Modi addressing Vijay Sankalp Samavesh in Bhubaneswar, Odisha.

Modi takes a dig at CM Naveen, says in 14yrs Gujrat is so dvelped people come there to work, but in the same 14 yrs u have destroyed #*Odisha*.

Narendra Modi takes a dig at Odisha CM Navin Patnaik while speaking in Odia, says, “I am not speaking Odia to give the CM a complex”

I like Odia language. My city Surat's second language is Odia: Narendra Modi #*Odisha*

We have to make such an Odisha where those who have left the state will return, a place where trade flourishes: Narendra Modi

Modi: There is dvlopment in western part of India. But poverty in eastern part due to poor governance.






Nine parties out of 11 in Third Front support Congress internally, says Modi #*Odisha*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SpArK said:


>



The Modi lives in time wrap.

PSUs get monetary, operational freedom to buy assets like coal and iron ore overseas - Economic Times


These are already delivered by congress.

*The Right to Fair Compensation and Transparency in Land Acquisition, Rehabilitation and ResettlementAct, 2013*

http://indiacode.nic.in/acts-in-pdf/302013.pdf

Land Acquisition Act to come into force from Jan 1, 2014 - Business Today

No ceiling on number of new bank licences: Chidambaram - Economic Times

Banking expansion may create up to 20 lakh new jobs: Experts - Economic Times


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> a patel girl nude for his fantasy and publicity)





Bhai Zakir said:


> The Modi lives in time wrap.
> 
> PSUs get monetary, operational freedom to buy assets like coal and iron ore overseas - Economic Times
> 
> 
> These are already delivered by congress.
> 
> *The Right to Fair Compensation and Transparency in Land Acquisition, Rehabilitation and ResettlementAct, 2013*
> 
> http://indiacode.nic.in/acts-in-pdf/302013.pdf
> 
> Land Acquisition Act to come into force from Jan 1, 2014 - Business Today
> 
> No ceiling on number of new bank licences: Chidambaram - Economic Times
> 
> Banking expansion may create up to 20 lakh new jobs: Experts - Economic Times




Please dont quote me with BS or anything.

Continue the PR with funny stuff which makes no sense.

And do vote for that single family every-time the ballot comes up, who owns a few slave zombies.

Thank You.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MST

Bhai Zakir said:


> The Modi lives in time wrap.
> 
> PSUs get monetary, operational freedom to buy assets like coal and iron ore overseas - Economic Times
> 
> 
> These are already delivered by congress.
> 
> *The Right to Fair Compensation and Transparency in Land Acquisition, Rehabilitation and ResettlementAct, 2013*
> 
> http://indiacode.nic.in/acts-in-pdf/302013.pdf
> 
> Land Acquisition Act to come into force from Jan 1, 2014 - Business Today
> 
> No ceiling on number of new bank licences: Chidambaram - Economic Times
> 
> Banking expansion may create up to 20 lakh new jobs: Experts - Economic Times


But whats the point. Congis are not going to win more than 75 seats (source congi internal survey). Congi should become part of Third Front. That is the only option left for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

MST said:


> Excellent writeup in India Today on Congi STatus. Was plannning to post in RAGA section but then only 3 jokers go there
> 
> Pretty Desperate state of affairs in Cogi Party. Congi internal survey shows 75 seats. I guess they should be happy with anything between 50-75. Must read
> 
> *Out of Hand: Chaos reigns on the eve of Congress's toughest battle*
> 
> Read more at: Out of Hand: Chaos reigns on the eve of Congress's toughest battle : Cover Story - India Today



Did not realize it was so bad... we might see an end of tha party once they loose the election ....


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Thick skull, fool modi again shows his low IQ and lack of knowledge in Odisha.

*Modi says MP and Chhattisgarh are in western India  and Andhra Pradesh is in Eastern of India *



MST said:


> But whats the point. Congis are not going to win more than 75 seats (source congi internal survey). Congi should become part of Third Front. That is the only option left for them.





Star Wars said:


> Did not realize it was so bad... we might see an end of tha party once they loose the election ....




Feku fans are low iq fools who are driven by Facebook, twitter and media hype. They forget that India is so vast and diverse. 

Rural India don't know anything named Modi even exist in this planet.  

India have 28 states and 7 UTs and if one just takes about 5 seats each just from 20 states congress easily crosses 100 seats tally while bjp don't have any MP in 18 of 28 states in India 



SpArK said:


> Please dont quote me with BS or anything.
> 
> Continue the PR with funny stuff which makes no sense.
> 
> And do vote for that single family every-time the ballot comes up, who owns a few slave zombies.
> 
> Thank You.



Denial or facts and blind to reality will not change any fact. You are welcome to vote for a family and secrete society called RSS family.


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> Denial or facts and blind to reality will not change any fact. *You are welcome to vote for a family and secrete society called RSS family*.



Anybody can join that family, *but can you join the Gandy family*???

Btwn RSS dont contest elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Modi's fake encounter with facts to insult Odisha will boomerang in elections*


----------



## Jason bourne

SpArK said:


> Anybody can join that family, *but can you join the Gandy family*???
> 
> Btwn RSS dont contest elections.




Bhai why are u replying him just ignor him ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai why are u replying him just ignor him ...



Okay. Advice taken. 

Ignore mode is on.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SpArK said:


> Anybody can join that family, *but can you join the Gandy family*???
> 
> Btwn RSS dont contest elections.



Anyone can not join rss its only people with low iq, venom spitting fools, hindu hardliners who are allowed to join rss.

No i have not joined nairaand modi.
*
And rss can't contest elections because after Mahatma Gandhi assassination RSS was asked by Sardar Patel to give a written affidavit that they will not involve in any political activity.*

That's why rss don't contest election and this secrete society, ngo have a mask and puppet called bjp.


----------



## Ammyy

Bhai Zakir said:


> Thick skull, fool modi again shows his low IQ and lack of knowledge in Odisha.
> 
> *Modi says MP and Chhattisgarh are in western India  and Andhra Pradesh is in Eastern of India *




I think you dnt know.


MP and CG come's in western India, along with Maharastra and Gujrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Modified Caller Tunes Have You? Dial 509090 from your Vodafone/Airtel to set the "Modi Aane Waala Hai" caller tune on ur phone..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Namo FB pages reaches 10M likes crore pati ban gaye ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Modi's fake encounter with facts to insult Odisha will boomerang in elections *


What did rahul gandhi did couple of days ago in Odisha?


----------



## JanjaWeed

MST said:


> Excellent writeup in India Today on Congi STatus. Was plannning to post in RAGA section but then only 3 jokers go there
> 
> Pretty Desperate state of affairs in Cogi Party. Congi internal survey shows 75 seats. I guess they should be happy with anything between 50-75. Must read
> 
> *Out of Hand: Chaos reigns on the eve of Congress's toughest battle*
> 
> Read more at: Out of Hand: Chaos reigns on the eve of Congress's toughest battle : Cover Story - India Today




Section of this article... 



> The Congress is still struggling to meet its February-end deadline to declare candidates but the law minister has made a suo motu declaration of his candidacy with posters of '*Aapka Apna Sibal'* adorning autorickshaws.



Sounds pretty apt for an 'AAS'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Namo T shirt ke liye phone kare 9828660002 and 9314205123

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Exclusive: Stung by criticism of Rahul Gandhi's TV interview Congress overhauls media act*
Exclusive: Stung by criticism of Rahul Gandhi's TV interview Congress overhauls media act : North, News - India Today

*



Gandhi will now go through mock interview sessions before any TV interview to ensure the proper projection of the party's message in the runup to the Lok Sabha polls.

Click to expand...

*
_Waste of time... 'cause Pappu can't talk sala._*. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*National Students' Union of India (नेशनल स्टूडेंट्स यूनियन ऑफ इंडिया) with Lokesh Kumar and 7 others*
Shri. Rahul Gandhi meeting UPSC aspirants who gathered at AICC to thank him for taking up their issue and ensuring quick action. Lacks of students across the country have been demanding extra attempts to appear for the Civil Service Examination due to sudden substantial change in syllabus.

On 30th January, a delegation of Civil Service aspirants led by‪#‎NSUI‬ met Shri. Rahul Gandhi regarding the same issue. He had promised quick action.

Their demand has now been fulfilled by the Government.

#NSUI congratulates all the civil service aspirants for this achievement and wishes them all success for the exams.
















The Civil Service Examinations is conducted by the UPSC to select Indian Administrative Service (IAS), Indian Police Service (IPS) and Indian Foreign Service (IFS) among others.
Civil services aspirants arrive at AICC headquarters to thank Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi . 
#DCC
(IE Photo: Neeraj Priyadarshi)




It is packed forum at New Delhi Railway Station as all porters line up to interact with Rahul.#RahulExpress @ New Delhi Railway Station



Congress VP Rahul Gandhi carefully listens to everyone at Railway Station. #RahulExpress


----------



## fsayed

एक तरफ इनकी सरकार राजस्थान में महिला सशक्तिकरण की बड़ीबड़ी बाते करती है और दूसरी तरफ गर्भवती महिलाओं व छह वर्ष तक के नवजात बच्चों को कुपोषण से बचने के मकसद से दूर-दराज के गावों में खोले गए मिनी आंगनबाड़ी केंद्र महिला कार्यकर्ताओं को तरस हैं। ऐसे मे ग्रामीण क्षेत्र में बच्चों व महिलाओं को पोषण देने की कवायद सिफर नज़र आ रही है।




गुजरात में 'सब सलामत' और 'सब एकसामान' के सभी दावे नकली सिद्ध हुए हैं। केरल में 'साहेब' ने दलितों को सम्बोधित करते हुए खुद को उनके ही समुदाय के बताया और आश्वासन दिया कि आनेवाला समय दलितों का है। परन्तु, 'साहेब' स्वयं अपने गुजरात कि स्थिति देखे तो उनको पता चलेगा कि गुजरात में २७ गाँव में आज भी दलितों को डर डर के जीवन बिताना पड़ रहा है। पिछले वर्ग के आयुक्त के दफ्तर में पर्याप्त कर्मचारी न होने के कारण दलितों पर अत्याचार बढ़ रहे हैं। यही है समानता का दम्भ करनेवाली गुजरात सरकार का सत्य !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

You,Your Voice, Me, My Voice , We, Our Voice =#INCManifesto#RahulExpress

Rahul Gandhi listens carefully to speakers at New Delhi Railway station who have well opened in sharing grievances.



Now Happening : Rahul Gandhi meeting Railway Porters at New Delhi Railway Station #RahulExpress

Never before in Political History of India a political leader has touched upon every segment of society to understand their concerns from ground. Len your support to Rahul for his initiatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

राहुल जी की माने तो आम आदमी सुचना में रहता है, सुचना खाता है, सुचना पर चलता है, सुचना से कमाता है, इन शोर्ट सारी मुसीबत का एक हल "सुचना" #RTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

The_Showstopper said:


> I don't think Congress is gonna do that since it believes RSS is a lifelong "jugaad" of their's to get minority votes as is Hindutva for BJP...



BY doing so isn't congress meddling with the faith and trust (?) resposed in them by Muslim community ? Congress has been in power for about 90% time since independence. They have just been blabbering that RSS is communal but haven't touched them at all. Does it not say all ? If RSS is hell bent on destroying the fabric of country, divide on religious line - who is stopping them ? Who has stopped Lalu/ Mulayam/ Communists from approaching the courts ? If Congress can dare to ban SIMI, why not RSS ?

Finally well said @The_Showstopper .

@Bhai Zakir - Congress goes all frontal attack on RSS, dragging in the same theories of assassination of Mahatma Gandhi. But on other hand they join hands with AIMIM, Muslim League; isn't it matter of convenience with strange bed fellows who contradict with their philosophy ?

The thought process which has been instilled in common man with all these years is so ridiculous that the moment we say minority and vulnerable - we think of Muslims ! Have we ever pondered why is it so ? Majority people who form part of minority community are easily swayed on emotions, systematically kept illiterate by your own trusted political partners (Congress), fear-mongered in the name of RSS and now a days saffron terrorism. 

But minority within minority - Sikhs, Christians, Jains, Buddhists........................................................................................and who can forget Parsis ? Do we have someone to think of them? 

or genuinely we think of everyone on an equitable basis as an - INDIAN ?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

walwal said:


> BY doing so isn't congress meddling with the faith and trust (?) resposed in them by Muslim community ? Congress has been in power for about 90% time since independence. They have just been blabbering that RSS is communal but haven't touched them at all. Does it not say all ? If RSS is hell bent on destroying the fabric of country, divide on religious line - who is stopping them ? Who has stopped Lalu/ Mulayam/ Communists from approaching the courts ? If Congress can dare to ban SIMI, why not RSS ?
> 
> Finally well said @The_Showstopper .
> 
> @Bhai Zakir - *Congress goes all frontal attack on RSS, dragging in the same theories of assassination of Mahatma Gandhi. But on other hand they join hands with AIMIM, Muslim League; isn't it matter of convenience with strange bed fellows who contradict with their philosophy ?*
> 
> The thought process which has been instilled in common man with all these years is so ridiculous that the moment we say minority and vulnerable - we think of Muslims ! Have we ever pondered why is it so ? Majority people who form part of minority community are easily swayed on emotions, systematically kept illiterate by your own trusted political partners (Congress), fear-mongered in the name of RSS and now a days saffron terrorism.
> 
> But minority within minority - Sikhs, Christians, Jains, Buddhists........................................................................................and who can forget Parsis ? Do we have someone to think of them?
> 
> or genuinely we think of everyone on an equitable basis as an - INDIAN ?




That's about power without any responsibility and fooling people.

While AIMIM, Muslim League are declared political party but RSS uses a mask and a puppet (BJP)

If RSS have guts if should came out in open and contest elections.

Only AIMIM, Muslim League only have its presence on 1 or 2 seats 99% of Muslim majority seats votes for the party lead by Hindus.

Its a proof that Muslims are secular and they don't vote on the religious basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

From Modi's rally in kerala ...... posted by @Marxist

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

Damn This Rajiv Awas Yojna ad sucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Ammyy said:


> I think you dnt know.
> 
> 
> MP and CG come's in western India, along with Maharastra and Gujrat.




Yes u r right MP and Cg comes in western India and AP in eastern India....................................as per textbook of Gujarat written by Feku.


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Modi's fake encounter with facts to insult Odisha will boomerang in elections*




 

Mate Congress pay you to post there adds........................

why are you supporting Patnaik suddenly??? 

P.S. This man is either confused or just desperate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

Bhai Zakir said:


> That's about power without any responsibility and fooling people.
> 
> While AIMIM, Muslim League are declared political party but RSS uses a mask and a puppet (BJP)
> 
> If RSS have guts if should came out in open and contest elections.
> 
> Only AIMIM, Muslim League only have its presence on 1 or 2 seats 99% of Muslim majority seats votes for the party lead by Hindus.
> 
> *Its a proof *that Muslims are secular and they don't vote on the religious basis.



Really ? Is that a proof of secularism ? Going by that terms do we need to redefine what secularism means ?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jason bourne said:


> Namo T shirt ke liye phone kare 9828660002 and 9314205123
> 
> View attachment 16717



*From using Nude Gujarati girl to T shirt models Modi is using every trick for cheap politics.*


----------



## arp2041

Ammyy said:


> I think you dnt know.
> 
> 
> MP and CG come's in western India, along with Maharastra and Gujrat.



I belong to MP & I think this is the biggest blunder that Modi has created & now i won't vote for him.....................

P.S. Kurey mey jaye Geography, what i need is work on ground................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> I belong to MP & I think this is the biggest blunder that Modi has created & now i won't vote for him.....................
> 
> P.S. Kurey mey jaye Geography, what i need is work on ground................



I don't think he actually stated that MP and Chattisgarh is in the West.

What he said was Western states are doing better and he was talking about MP and CG a lot, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

arp2041 said:


> Mate Congress pay you to post there adds........................
> 
> why are you supporting Patnaik suddenly???
> 
> P.S. This man is either confused or just desperate




*I am not here to defend congress or anyone. I will defend any humble soul and protest against any kind of fake propaganda.*

When in Gujarat Rahul says one should respect chaiwallah, one should respect taxiwallah, one should respect farmer but one should not respect who makes people fool (Ullu bananewalne ki izzat nahi, karni chahiye)

After this comment Modi replied its a insult of Gujarat  

*How on earth its a insult of Gujarat???* 

*If one take same yard stick on Modi, Modi mocks and make fun of WB in kolkata, UP in Merrut and Odisha in Bhuwneshar and its a insult to each of these states.


Because Modi make fun of their sufferings while boast of fake development in Gujarat.

Modi mocks UP of electricity but UP haven't mock it for Formula 1 or largest 6 lane expressway in India.*

*Each and every state people have to stand up against the insult of their state by a Gujarati Teli and fight for their state's pride *


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> I don't think he actually stated that MP and Chattisgarh is in the West.
> 
> What he said was Western states are doing better and he was talking about MP and CG a lot, too.



I think in the blind following of Congress or hatred towards BJP/Modi some people are even forgetting the FACTS released by Planning commission itself that the fastest growing states of India aren't ruled by Congress.

As for MP, it TOPPED the list in growth rate last year, i have seen the rule of Diggy Raja also, MP was than once the most BIMARU state. when people complained about power cut, he went on to record to say - "People of city should face the same situation as faced by people in villages"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

The fact of the matter is, BJP will never convince more than 35% or so of voters that it is the best option for the LS elections. That's a little more than 1 in 3 people, in reality, 2 out of every 3 people you meet will be anti-Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Bhai Zakir said:


> Yes u r right MP and Cg comes in western India and AP in eastern India....................................as per textbook of Gujarat written by Feku.


 
Bhai mere.. I working for airtel and looking after their west region which includes MP-CG along with Gujarat and Maharashtra.


----------



## Soumitra

Latest song about Arvind Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Bhai Zakir said:


> When in Gujarat Rahul says one should respect chaiwallah, one should respect taxiwallah, one should respect farmer but one should not respect who makes people fool (Ullu bananewalne ki izzat nahi, karni chahiye)
> 
> After this comment Modi replied its a insult of Gujarat
> 
> *How on earth its a insult of Gujarat???*
> 
> *If one take same yard stick on Modi, Modi mocks and make fun of WB in kolkata, UP in Merrut and Odisha in Bhuwneshar and its a insult to each of these states.
> *



*TRUE !*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*The Gross State Domestic Product growth rate of Assam is 13 per cent in 2012-13, while it is 8.52 per cent in Gujarat : Tarun Gogoi 

Tarun Gogoi is the Chief Minister of Assam since 2001 and has led Congress to third consecutive victory in Assam. The overall spending is Rs 57,832.7 crore during the 13th Finance Commission which is four fold increase in last 12 years

Assam’s overall debt stood at Rs 29,200 crore compared to Rs 1,76,500 crore to Gujarat, Gogoi also said.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*क्योंकि सिर्फ कुर्सियों पर नहीं,
दिलों पर राज करती है कांग्रेस
Shri Rahul Gandhi interacted with coolies at the New Delhi Railway station. He spoke in context of the Street Vendor’s Bill and listened to their problems and concerns, saying that he will take it up with the Railway ministry.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

kurup said:


> From Modi's rally in kerala ...... posted by @Marxist


With this kind of crowd turning out, I doubt BJP is not gonna win any seat in Kerala. I bet they will get at least a couple if not more. I wish they get more and more though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Narendra Modi taken to task over 'irresponsible', 'wrong statements' in rally*


Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi today took on Narendra Modi today saying that the BJP Prime Ministerial candidate was 'irresponsible' and had made 'wrong statements' at his rally two days ago.

"Today I got a golden opportunity to expose Narendra Modi. 

He is an ordinary man. *I have never seen an irresponsible leader like him, and he wants to be the PM of this country*," Gogoi told a press conference here.
*
"Modi is shedding only crocodile tears. He remembered Assam only because elections are coming. He remembers only when he lands at Borjhar Airport in Guwahati and forgets it when he leaves... During Atal Bihari Vajpayee's tenure, Assam got nothing," Gogoi said. *

He alleged that Modi was a "dedicated and committed volunteer of RSS, which had killed Mahatma Gandhi".

On Modi's jibe that Gogoi whose name meant young should also think young, he said "My modern outlook and his modern outlook are different. His modernity is about how to dress and talk with big American companies, but mine is to work for rural people, for the aam aadmi." 

Citing figures, he said *"As per Government of India figures, the Gross State Domestic Products of Assam is 13 per cent in 2012-13, while it is 8.52 per cent in Gujarat." *

Gogoi said, *"My spending on development is much higher. During NDA's time in the 11th Finance Commission, Assam got Rs 13,280.86 crore. It went up to Rs 57,832.7 crore during the 13th Finance Commission." *

Assam's overall debt to Rs 1,76,500 crore to Gujarat, Gogoi said.

*"As on March 2013, the per capita loan burden of my state is Rs 9,368, while it is Rs 29,228 in Modi's state," he said. *

Speaking about MGNREGA, he said Modi had given completely wrong figures.
*
"In Assam, 40.92 lakh job cards were issued and 13.08 lakh people got jobs. Whereas in Gujarat, 36.60 lakh people were issued job cards, but only 1.75 lakh got jobs," *he added.

*On government spending, Gogoi said Assam spent 25.08 per cent of total budget in education, sports, art and culture as against 17.13 per cent by Gujarat. 

"In rural development and medical and public health, I am spending 3.13 per cent and 4.80 per cent respectively of my total budget, while Modi is spending 2.8 per cent and 4.6 per cent respectively," he added. *

Gogoi, however, said Gujarat was spending more on urban development projects than Assam.
*
"In overall health index, Assam's position in India is 3rd compared to 13th of Gujarat. 

In education, our ranking is 13th, while Gujarat's position is 20th," he claimed. *

Gogoi also claimed that *the number of crimes in his state was less than Gujarat. 

He said that Assam was affected by problems like insurgency, illegal migrants issue, flood and economic backwardness, which Gujarat did not encounter. *

*"Modi was never in a bad financial position. Gujarat was always comfortable since independence. 

When I took over, Assam's economy was bankrupt, there was no salary, law and order was bad. But we have done good from there," Gogoi said. *

He also said that that Bhupen Hazarika, despite being a BJP Lok Sabha member, the Assam government took the burden of his medical expenses during his illness.

Narendra Modi taken to task over 'irresponsible', 'wrong statements' in rally - Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> The fact of the matter is, BJP will never convince more than 35% or so of voters that it is the best option for the LS elections. That's a little more than 1 in 3 people, in reality, 2 out of every 3 people you meet will be anti-Modi.


Not true. People may be indifferent towards Modi but no way hate him specially when all the dirty games of Congress are getting exposed. I would say less than 10% would be hateful of him that too in the name of religion. Even Muslims are turning fans of Modi in reallity so god knows how you reached 2 out of 3 number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

*Modi sets conditions, US swallows *
*Meet on third attempt*
CHARU SUDAN KASTURI


Nancy Powell
*New Delhi, Feb. 11: *The US made Narendra Modi wait for more than eight years. But in the end, it was the *Gujarat chief minister who forced Washington to plead —* *not once, not twice, but thrice in the past three months before agreeing to terminate a diplomatic spat that began when the US denied Modi a visa in 2005.*

US ambassador to India Nancy Powell will meet Modi on Thursday in Gandhinagar, ending America’s boycott of the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate ahead of the Lok Sabha elections where he is widely viewed as a front-runner.

But it is the US embassy here that was eventually made to sweat for the meeting by Modi after a series of tense attempts at ice-breaking that failed, Indian and American officials aware of the details of the outreach have confirmed to *The Telegraph*.

Modi eventually agreed only to a meet strictly on his terms, the officials said. The location had to be Gandhinagar; the choice of subjects had to be in tune with his national role; and the US had to discomfit his rivals, the Congress-led central government, by obtaining its approval for the meeting even though Modi and Powell could have circumvented the foreign ministry nod.

The US, left alone in its boycott of Modi for the 2002 Gujarat riots after the European Union and Britain made up with him, accepted the conditions.

“He got what he wanted, and he got it exactly the way he wanted,” an official said. “In the end, they (the US) were chasing him.”

Modi first snubbed the US in November, when the American embassy requested a meeting between Powell and him in New Delhi on the margins of a series of rallies he was to hold in the last week of the month leading up to state elections in the capital.

A meeting on the sidelines of a public event would have helped Washington limit the criticism of an about-turn on its human rights concerns that a full-fledged, one-on-one meet would trigger.

It would also eliminate the need for Powell to seek prior approval from the external affairs ministry. The foreign office, under diplomatic protocol, only expects to be consulted for pre-scheduled, one-on-one meetings between foreign diplomats and constitutional office-holders in India. The foreign ministry, officials confirmed, was not told about the attempted November meet.

But Modi refused to meet Powell on the sidelines of any public event in New Delhi, insisting that any meeting take place in his Gandhinagar office.

The US embassy spokesperson hinted at the November attempt at brokering a truce, but did not comment on details.

“This (the February 13 meeting) is a part of our concerted outreach to senior political and business leaders that began in November to highlight the India-US relationship,” the spokesperson told The Telegraph.

The second snub came in December, when US Congresswoman Madeleine Bordallo from Barack Obama’s Democratic Party wanted to meet Modi along with five Republican Congressmen. Republican Congressmen had earlier too met Modi, but the presence of a Democrat was meant to signal a thaw from Obama’s party.

But Modi turned down a meet with the delegation, citing the arrest of diplomat Devyani Khobragade in New York on charges of visa fraud.

The Gujarat government then told the US embassy that Powell would need the foreign ministry’s approval for a meeting with Modi. The US embassy wrote to the foreign ministry in January, officials said.

Although Modi and the Congress leadership have traded vitriolic barbs in election campaigning, the government had no reason to block the meeting, and approved it on February 7, officials said.

When foreign diplomats meet chief ministers, talks usually revolve around investment. But Modi and Powell will talk about India-US relations, in a willing recognition by Washington that he may be Prime Minister in a few months.

Modi’s snubs appear rooted both in the US delay in breaking the ice with him, and in a specific spat in September 2013.

The BJP had invited Powell to attend Modi’s rally in Delhi on September 29, but the US embassy indicated that Powell would not be able to attend the event.

Washington had begun a thaw in ties with Modi that began on November 16, 2010, when then American consul-general in Mumbai Michael Owen met him in Gandhinagar.

But in September, 2013, the US was still contemplating whether to formally signal an end to its boycott --- a message that would need a meeting between Modi and a senior representative of the Obama administration like the American ambassador to India.

The European Union’s top envoy in India and the ambassadors of Italy, Germany, Greece and six other European nations had already met Modi earlier in the year. And in October, British high commissioner James Bevan travelled to Gandhinagar to meet Modi, the highest diplomatic contact between the UK and the chief minister since the riots.

An angry BJP withdrew the September invitation, leaving US officials worried that they may have burnt under-construction bridges with Modi, who had earlier that month been declared the party’s prime ministerial candidate. This Thursday, the reconstruction will start.
Modi sets conditions, US swallows

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kaniska

Today i was speaking with some people from Bhubaneswar...They are strong BJD supporter through generations and here is their feedback..

1- BJP is gaining good momentum in Odisha cortesy only Modi...No one knows much about any state level leaders of Odisha.
2- There is a possibility that BJP may end up getting 4-5 seats at the expense of 1 from BJD and 3 from Congress.
3- The rally at Bhubaneswar is a hugely successful rally knowing well that they do not have a strong presence in Odisha..
4- Yesterday Bhubaneswar is on standstill as the BJP rally has a very good impact in the capital itself.
5- Many BJD supporter and significant Congress support base will switch loyality to BJP with assumption that BJP should not try to say anything against Naveen Pattanaik...Becuase rise of BJP in Center can not be at the expense of BJD...BJD is still the most popular pary...But BJP can play smart to differential the leadership issue of Delhi and Bhubaneswar that will atract major vote bank of BJD to BJP.

So i wih and hope that local leaders of BJP will try hard to convert it into seats...And another more intresting thing, you will be surpised to know that BJP Odisha unit has young Muslim leaders who hold very prominent position in BJP state level...I am still wondering why BJP central level leaders are not promoting him....

This is my suggestion about Modi's rally from my home city...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kbd-raaf

jbond197 said:


> Not true. People may be indifferent towards Modi but no way hate him specially when all the dirty games of Congress are getting exposed. I would say less than 10% would be hateful of him that yoo in the name of religion. Even Muslims are turning fans of Modi in reallity so god knows how you reached 2 out of 3 number.



Vote share dude, BJP even with 272 seats won't get more than 35% or so vote share.


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> Vote share dude, BJP even with 272 seats won't get more than 35% or so vote share.


Dude, getting 35% vote share does not mean rest 65% hates him and that was my point.


----------



## kbd-raaf

jbond197 said:


> Dude, getting 35% vote share does not mean rest 65% hates him and that was my point.



Fair enough. Apparently a lot of people want Modi as PM but aren't voting BJP :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> Fair enough. Apparently a lot of people want Modi as PM but aren't voting BJP :|



It's more likely that they like Modi if they are given choices{{amongs these}},CSDS survey W/o naming any choice is much accurate


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> Fair enough. Apparently a lot of people want Modi as PM but aren't voting BJP :|



Forkin Mallus. They are up themselves so much they can't even see Kerala is one of the shittiest states





Chola warrior said:


> We need representatives for our identity to not lose in this imposing democracy. That can only be Dravidian parties.





I agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

Ravi Nair said:


> Forkin Mallus. They are up themselves so much they can't even see Kerala is one of the shittiest states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you.



We think we are above other Indians when it comes to intellect. I look at it more as a perennial state of constipation. The only reason we are well off is because we have a rich resourceful land with plenty of water and a huge coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

typoerror said:


> We think we are above other Indians when it comes to intellect. I look at it more as a perennial state of constipation. The only reason we are well off is because we have a rich resourceful land with plenty of water and a huge coast.



You know what pisses me off the most? The hypocrisy of the labour movement in our state. Malayalees slave away in the gulf with little or no labor laws so that the 'Reds' in our state can drive away industry quoting labor rights.

 We got somethings right. But we are for all intents and purposes far behind and will continue to fall behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> गुजरात में २७ गाँव में आज भी दलितों को डर डर के जीवन बिताना पड़ रहा है।




Only 27 out of 18000 villages where Dalits have to fear. This is awesome and impressive. He has reduce the Dalit fear to only 0.15% villages. It should be a roll model for other states which has so many attrocities on Dalit. I hope that they will learn from Modi.


----------



## typoerror

Ravi Nair said:


> You know what pisses me off the most? The hypocrisy of the labour movement in our state. Malayalees slave away in the gulf with little or no labor laws so that the 'Reds' in our state can drive away industry quoting labor rights.
> 
> *We got somethings right.* But we are for all intents and purposes far behind and will continue to fall behind.



We did not get anything right. We just fluked our asses off. HDI was always high in Kerala, no thanks to any government since independence

Food security and nutrition was never a problem due to location and abundance of water.
Kerala was always the centre of pioneering healthcare and is far ahead of other states in Ayurveda.
Christian missions to promote their faith put up a lot of schools, but literacy was always given prominence.
Not to mention Kerala historically had the richest trading ports anywhere is the world for centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

typoerror said:


> We did not get anything right. We just fluked our asses off. HDI was always high in Kerala, no thanks to any government since independence
> 
> Food security and nutrition was never a problem due to location and abundance of water.
> Kerala was always the centre of pioneering healthcare and is far ahead of other states in Ayurveda.
> Christian missions to promote their faith put up a lot of schools, but literacy was always given prominence.
> Not to mention Kerala historically had the richest trading ports anywhere is the world for centuries.



I find your contempt for Kerala admirable


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *From using Nude Gujarati girl to T shirt models Modi is using every trick for cheap politics.*




Congress has stripped to counter Modi since 2002. All malpractices have been used resulting only in making a strong impression of Modi in the mind of Public.



kbd-raaf said:


> Vote share dude, BJP even with 272 seats won't get more than 35% or so vote share.



Actually 35% is awesome. Congress came to power with less than 30% vote.


----------



## typoerror

Ravi Nair said:


> I find your contempt for Kerala admirable


I keep telling my dad - Nammude naadu nashikkandu nannakilla!


----------



## Jason bourne

Amrika ki maan ki ankh

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MST

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 16886
> 
> 
> Amrika ki maan ki ankh



NO other main stream media reporting this


----------



## Jason bourne

Media ko strong leader pasand nahi he


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant




----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## Rangila

Latest;
*NO change in visa ban for Modi: US:*


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Rangila said:


> Latest;
> *NO change in visa ban for Modi: US:*




khaya piya kuch nahi, glass toda bara ana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

इटली के बेईमान मुस्सला अफ्फ्फाज का दर्द देखा नहीं जा रहा ,मई मे कुछ हो न हो हज्ज पे जाने वालो कि सख्या बढ़ सकती है

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

“Everyone should get a chance to avail education irrespective of their class, caste and background, so that they can bring change in our political system” Rahul Gandhi said during his visit to Odisha addressing students #INC2014


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433502902494044160


Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah man...in those days it was true idelogy and beliefs 'rationalism' was the basis of their guidance.



That's BS. There is no such thing as ideology, beliefs or rationalism in Indian Politics neither do any politician or party gives a damn about those useless stuff. Everyone is only after one thing that's power and for that they will literally do anything, going against an ideology is a norm they will even sell their families if they have to. This is the same for all Political Leaders and Parties in India.


----------



## Jason bourne

Congress MP from Gurgaon Rao Inderjit Singh quits party; to join BJP tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Keshubhai Patel to quit active politics, to merge his party with BJP!*




> Rajkot: Veteran leader Keshubhai Patel today announced that he would quit active politics and wished that the Gujarat Parivartan Party floated by him against Narendra Modi should merge with the BJP.
> 
> 86-year old Patel, who was on a day-long visit to his constituency Visavadar-Bhesan in Junagadh district to meet his supporters, informed them about his decision to quit active politics.
> 
> “I am going to resign as an MLA because of my growing age and ill health,” Patel told his supporters.
> The statement of Patel ahead of the Lok Sabha elections will come as a boost for the Modi’s BJP and help in its plan to win maximum number of seats from the state.
> 
> “I have yet not decided to join any political party but I feel that the GPP be merged in a national party other than the Congress,” Patel said, indicating that he wanted to merge his party with the BJP.
> 
> Patel had formed GPP in September 2012, before the Gujarat Assembly elections in December the same year. His party had faired poorly in the elections as only two of its candidates won out of the total 182 seats. Last month, Patel had stepped down from the position of GPP president after his son Bharat joined BJP.
> 
> “I will tender my resignation from the post of MLA to the Assembly Speaker when the session begins,” the six-time legislator said.
> 
> The state Assembly session begins from February 20.
> 
> When asked about his son’s plan to contest Assembly election from Visavadar-Bhesan constituency, which is likely to fall vacant after his resignation, Patel said “as a father I will extend my full support to Bharat.”
> 
> The announcement to quit active politics by Patel, who became the chief minister of Gujarat for the first time in 1995 from BJP, might be the end of his five-and-half decade old political career. He was unceremoniously removed from the CM’s post in 2001 by the BJP leadership and Modi was installed in his place.
> 
> He had been nursing a grudge against BJP leadership since 2001 which culminated in his forming a political party.
> 
> Patel, who started his political career as a worker for Jansangh in 1960, was also a founder member of BJP and became a pillar of the party in its rise in Gujarat.
> 
> - See more at: Keshubhai Patel to quit active politics - Free Press Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## typoerror

JanjaWeed said:


> *Keshubhai Patel to quit active politics, to merge his party with BJP!*



So in fact the whole drama was just some egoistic face off. Shame.


----------



## JanjaWeed

typoerror said:


> So in fact the whole drama was just some egoistic face off. Shame.



It was one last throw of the dice for Keshubhai Patel... & he failed. Only option left is to be on the right side of Modi after retirement!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> It was one last throw of the dice for Keshubhai Patel... & he failed. Only option left is to be on the right side of Modi after retirement!




Old news he said he eill support if his son gets the ticket


----------



## JanjaWeed

Modi's 'Chai pe charcha' live..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Modi's 'Chai pe charcha' live..


It's an amazing concept, there are some glitches in the audio I hope they iron it out the next time.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> It's an amazing concept, there are some glitches in the audio I hope they iron it out the next time.



That's what you call turning stones into milestones! All that barbs about Modi being a 'Chaiwala' is going to bite Congressi plonkers badly! I wonder which hole Mani Shankar Aiyar chooses to hide once Modi becomes PM, come April / May!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Shame on Indian media being sold out and morally bankrupt*

*Any News Channel u watch while live telecasting Modi rally or chai drama it says curtsey "BJP feed"* on top right or left side of screen.

*What does "BJP Feed" means??????????????*

*It means that its a feed of video from BJP's own propogenda department who edit, reedit and process the live event (Modi Rally or Chai pe charcha drama) and forward it to the media houses who telecasts it live.*

*The live editing - Like they do it during live cricket matches or live concert etc.

The innocent tv viewer thinks he is watching a rally live but in reality he is watching a edited version what BJP propogenda department want to show them.*

*People think they are viewing the telecast from the cameras of media (Times Now, NDTV, CNN IBN, Aaj Tak, Zee News, India TV etc. etc.) but in reality they are watching a edited version.*

The viewers misses the whole and real picture for example:

- if there is not much crowd the camera will focus ONLY on the areas where there is crowd.

- If some one shouts at Modi or throw a shoe u will not see it as the BJP will cut, edit and forward it to the news channels

- If there is less crowd it will virtually replicate crowd through digital techniques

- If camera captures any unpleasant picture like leader sleeping while speech, people hooting or fighting or not showing any interest you will not see the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Shame on Indian media being sold out and morally bankrupt*
> 
> *Any News Channel u watch while live telecasting Modi rally or chai drama it says curtsey "BJP feed"* on top right or left side of screen.
> 
> *What does "BJP Feed" means??????????????*
> 
> *It means that its a feed of video from BJP's own propogenda department who edit, reedit and process the live event (Modi Rally or Chai pe charcha drama) and forward it to the media houses who telecasts it live.*
> 
> *The live editing - Like they do it during live cricket matches or live concert etc.
> The innocent tv viewer thinks he is watching a rally live but in reality he is watching a edited version what BJP propogenda department want to show them.*
> 
> *People think they are viewing the telecast from the cameras of media (Times Now, NDTV, CNN IBN, Aaj Tak, Zee News, India TV etc. etc.) but in reality they are watching a edited version.*
> 
> The viewers misses the whole and real picture for example:
> 
> - if there is not much crowd the camera will focus ONLY on the areas where there is crowd.
> 
> - If some one shouts at Modi or throw a shoe u will not see it as the BJP will cut, edit and forward it to the news channels
> 
> - If there is less crowd it will virtually replicate crowd through digital techniques
> 
> - If camera captures any unpleasant picture like leader sleeping while speech, people hooting or fighting or not showing any interest you will not see the reality.



Beta JI......hope now you knows INDIAN MEDIA.....................

They just go after TRP....thats it...........

if AAP is in limelight, every channel will show that............

if some Prince falls in a well (or something) & if thats what people want to see, than be it.......

Today's it's NaMos turn weather you like it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

_lol.. now even Modi's opponents wants to be known as Chailwalas_! 

*Lalu Prasad claims he is 'real' tea seller, not Narendra Modi*


*



Patna:

Click to expand...

*


> With BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi set to connect with people through a discussion over a cup of tea, RJD president Lalu Prasad today expressed doubt over Modi being a tea seller and stressed it was he who used to sell tea in his childhood in Patna.
> 
> "I used to sell tea with my elder brothers from a shop near the police quarters in the veterinary college area in my childhood days," Prasad told reporters.
> 
> Highlighting his humble background, he said "I used to sell tea and biscuits while studying in school."
> 
> Prasad said he never deemed it necessary about highlighting his childhood days when he and his elder brothers had to sell tea for sustenance and also expressed doubt about the information floated by the BJP that Narendra Modi used to sell tea on trains.
> 
> "Woh chai kahan se bechega, woh to khoon bechta hoga ya danga bechta hoga (How can he sell tea, he must have been selling blood or riots)," the RJD chief said in his caustic remark on Modi.
> 
> The RJD has already applied for permission of a parallel rally at Muzaffarpur on March 3, when Narendra Modi is scheduled to address a rally in the same place.
> Lalu Prasad claims he is 'real' tea seller, not Narendra Modi | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

@ Chai Pe Charcha, Ahmedabad


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress MP quits party, to join BJP tomorrow!*



> New Delhi, Feb 12: Congress MP from Haryana Rao Inderjit Singh, who had demanded a probe into land deals of Sonia Gandhi's son-in-law Robert Vadra, today ended 35-year association with the party as he resigned to join BJP tomorrow. Singh, a Minister in UPA-I government and a known bete noire of Chief Minister Bhupinder Singh Hooda, said he quit Congress as the party's ideology had "changed" and policies were being made keeping "personal interests" in view. The 63-year-old Lok Sabha member from Gurgaon, said he would join BJP as there "is a similarity" of views between him and that party. "I have been associated with Congress for long. But now its ideology is not the same as it used to be," he told PTI after sending his resignation letter to party chief Sonia Gandhi. The three-time MP, who has been a legislator for four terms in Haryana, said Congress earlier used to keep the interests of the poor and oppressed class in mind. "But now, policies in Congress are made keeping personal interests in mind," he charged. Son of late Union Minister Rao Birendra Singh, he had stirred a controversy in September last year when he demanded a fair probe into the land deals of Vadra in his affluent Gurgaon constituency and be given punishment if he was guilty. "I feel the administration has not functioned the way it ought to have.... I'm not in the business of prosecuting Robert Vadra.... if anybody has made money illegally, they should all be held accountable and if that includes Robert Vadra, he should be held accountable as well," he had said. Looking forward to working with Narendra Modi, Inderjit Singh said the BJP leader was capable of providing the much-needed stability to the country and address the problems like price rise and poverty.
> 
> Read more at: Congress MP quits party, to join BJP tomorrow - News Oneindia


----------



## fsayed

*The 'Hunger Index' exposed the truth behind the 'Claims' of Gujarat's so-called development. Gujarat is standing before Bihar, Assam and UP regarding starvation among common people. फेंकू के दावे बिलकुल जूठे निकले हैं। अब 'इंडियन स्टेटहंगर इंडेक्स' के जारी किये गए आंकड़ों के अनुसार उत्तर प्रदेश, बंगाल और असम से ज्यादाभूखमरी, दुःख और तकलीफ की स्थिति गुजरात में पायी गई है। गुजरात में भूखमरी से झूझ रहेलोगों की संख्या किसी राज्यों से कम नहीं है। अगर फेंकू अपना भ्रामक 
प्रचार बंद कर वास्तविकस्थिति को नहीं देखेंगे तो भूख और दुःख में 'गुजरात नंबर वन' बन जायेगा।*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Sunday, 11 August 2013*



*MODUS OPERANDI OF THE TROLL ARMY*
The main aim of this troll army is to show massive support for Modi in the online community.
To achieve this they mainly indulge in the following tactics:
1) Up vote en masse
2) Down vote en masse
3) Post proModi comments en masse
Besides this they troll anyone who has a different point of view or specifically, is not pro Modi, with abuses and personal attacks. The aim is to discourage users who are not Modifanboys from commenting at FP, thus creating an impression of hundred percent support for their idol.
Also they try to raise issues tangentially in order to manipulate the discussion in a certain direction or obfuscate the issue at hand.And of course lies, half truths and propaganda reeks through most of their comments.
To confirm the same, one can always visit any article and analyze the comment section for up voting, down voting and nature of comments.

Almost without exceptions the pro-Modi comments are large in numbers. This need not necessarily mean that actual users are posting or participating in discussion. In all likelihood there are just a few users at any given time of the day who are operating different ids to vote as well as comment.

*GHOST IDS*

Previously when the up voters were not visible, a ghost army was at work to up vote proModi comments and down vote all anti Modi comments. Basically these are ids of the kind C4Q, W7DL272, CM782SN8S10. These have no comment history and no following and followers list. These can be best described as _use and throw Id’s_ created for the sole purpose of up voting and down voting or specifically for down voting as one needs a Disqus id for the same and cannot down vote as guest.

In this particular screenshot as one can observe the comment has been up voted 92 times using such ghost ids.







Forty three ghost id’s voting the following comment. In all probability these same Id’s have been used to down vote their perceived opponent’s comments as many as 100 times and more.





These ghost supporters can be seen in action here: Ghosts Who Vote


*UPVOTE/DOWNVOTE SCORES : More Upvotes Equal to electoral votes?*

The trolls seem to be under the delusion that more up votes in the comment section will fetch more votes for their idol in the elections. The way they diligently up vote all their mates/id’s and similarly down vote their presumed opponent’s, one is forced to conclude that they have absolute faith in their own dogma.





“Ever wondered why you get so many negative ratings for your comments?”Retorts a level 1 operative in
the above instance.

*HIGH DOWN-VOTES = NO VISA TO COMMENT?*
As per the troll rule book high Down Votes is a dis-qualifier for a commentator and it automatically makes him/her eligible for filthy abuses, bullying and is a NO ENTRY ticket to FP.



Commentators @Firangi_paani and @manohar_T have been consistently facing this kind of harassment.
They have been mocked and abused for their low UPvote score.The discussion points raised by them are however completely ignored.
Needless to say the following words of *Samuel Butler* will trickle like water through sieve in case of these fan boys.

*“It is not he who gains the exact point in dispute who scores most in controversy - but he who has shown the better temper.”*
*MATCHING SEQUENCES: Many ids one user*

In many cases there is an exact sequence of voters in more than one instance. This leads one to infer that possibly the ids were operated by a single person.








*Another example of an exact matching sequence from a different article:*






Following is some of the High UPvotes sampled randomly from sample source . Not all of them are exact matches but same pool of ids are functioning and show a somewhat similar sequence.





In the above data UPVOTE3 and UPVOTE5 are an exact match. UPVOTE4 is also mirror image to these voting sequence except voters @Sanatan Dharma and @Brijesh Kumar got added as outside voters. 
Similarly in case of UPVOTE6 @Surya Hegde is an added ID that is used.

In the following data (sample source) there is no exact match but again the same set of ID’s are used and also one or two addition or deletion of ID’s gives an exact pattern. For Example UPV 8 and UPV 9 could be an exact match except for the added ID @AKASH in UPV 9.




Several such matching sequences were found here: Matching Sequences
*Two such matching sequences are as follows:*

Matching Sequence 1
Swati
Maurya
MauryaRajeev
RajeevEternalPessimist
AbhinavAbhinav
VikasVikas
ChristopherKChristopherK
AkshayAkshay
NaMoForPMNaMoForPM
BhaveshSomaniBhaveshSomani
KaranKaran
AniruddhCAniruddhC
AshwinKumarAshwinKumar
AnujTAnujT
SD**SD**
SanjeevGSanjeevG
RaviRavi
RakeshRavish
SinghRakeshSingh
MiteshMitesh
MithramMithram
SumiSumi
HarishHarish
ravikant_sravikant_s

Matching Sequence 2
SwatiSwati
RajeevRajeevSwati
EternalPessimistEternalPessimistRajeev
AbhinavAbhinavEternalPessimist
NaMoForPMNaMoForPMAbhinav
BhaveshSomaniBhaveshSomaniNaMoForPM
KaranKaranBhaveshSomani
AshwinKumarAshwinKumarKaran
AnujTAnujTAnujT
SD**SD**SD**
SanjeevGSanjeevGSanjeevG
RaviRaviRavi
RavishRavishRavish
RakeshSinghRakeshSinghRakeshSingh
RaghuRajRaghuRajRaghuRaj
MiteshMiteshMitesh
SumiSumiSumi
HarishHarishHarish
ravikant_sravikant_sravikant_s
RKGuptaRKGuptaRKGupta
1GuestVote1GuestVote1GuestVote

Note: The guest vote is always at the bottom, while in case of Id's, the first voter sits at the bottom of the sequence.
** SD refers to ID Sanatan Dharma in _devnagri lipi_.

This kind of pattern is mostly observed in AAP party related articles as the troll’s agenda on these forums is to mainly spam. Mostly one or two, at the most three trolls are active here copy pasting abuses of filthiest kind and standard propaganda material (branding AAP as naxalites, leftists, commies, anti capitalism, BJP vote cutter etc) and Down voting and Up voting.
The good Samaritan _TrollFixer_ dealt a massive blow to the trolls. He not only demolished _TB_ but also forced the trolls to change their strategy. For some time since then there was a heavy reduction in down voting of their perceived opponent’s comments. However up voting was active albeit with a different set of ID’s and as ‘Guest’ voters. 

Abuses in the form of _'desi galiyans'_ trickled down but were replaced by religious fundamentalist comments with si91 in the lead.

There is also a consistently sly attempt to play the "_ulta chor kotwal ko dante_" trick against their perceived rivals specifically AAP supporters branding them as abusive and intolerant.
If you can't beat them malign them seems to be their strategy.
As the elections approach the troll army is bound to swell in numbers and so will their aggressive/abusive posts. With an inkling of these trolls getting support from within FP there is little hope for a meaningful and objective discussion to prevail on the forum.
Also the apprehension that the moderators will not hesitate to impose autocratic policies against genuine commentators is a lurking reality.
This amounts to total hijack of freedom of expression of the common citizens by the very fourth pillar entrusted with guarding it. When the concerned authorities within the system itself indulge in gagging and manipulative techniques, hope for revival of democratic values is doused in the most shocking manner.


The wide spreading apprehension that free_ and fair media is a myth has begun to appear like reality_!

PART 1: DIRTY TROLLING AT FP: LETHARGY OF MODS OR TROLL ALLEGIANCE

Trollfest: THE STRUCTURE AND STRATEGY OF TROLL ARMY AT FP: Creating an Illusion Of Mass Support Base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

भारत में लोग कांग्रेस को इसलिए वोट करते हैं क्योंकि वो आलोचनाओं को सुनकर लगातार खुद को बेहतर बनाने का प्रयास करती है।यही कारण है कि भारत के वोटरों ने हमेशा आलोचकों को कुचलने वाली फासीवादी ताकतों को हमेशा सत्ता से दूर रखा है और लोकतान्त्रिक कांग्रेस को चुना है।





Indian National Congress becomes first party of India to choose its Loksabha candidate through ballot. Guwahati and Kolkatta (North) are the first 2 seats. While Kolkatta seat got unopposed elected Guwahati had voting.

Sh. Manash Bora got the maximum votes in#INCprimaries2014 for #Guwahati the vote distribution is attached in picture.


----------



## LURKER

Rangila said:


> Latest;
> *NO change in visa ban for Modi: US:*


*Modi sets conditions, US swallows*

*New Delhi, Feb. 11: *The US made Narendra Modi wait for more than eight years. But in the end, it was the Gujarat chief minister who forced Washington to plead — not once, not twice, but thrice in the past three months before agreeing to terminate a diplomatic spat that began when the US denied Modi a visa in 2005.

US ambassador to India Nancy Powell will meet Modi on Thursday in Gandhinagar, ending America’s boycott of the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate ahead of the Lok Sabha elections where he is widely viewed as a front-runner.

But it is the US embassy here that was eventually made to sweat for the meeting by Modi after a series of tense attempts at ice-breaking that failed, Indian and American officials aware of the details of the outreach have confirmed to *The Telegraph*.

Modi eventually agreed only to a meet strictly on his terms, the officials said. The location had to be Gandhinagar; the choice of subjects had to be in tune with his national role; and the US had to discomfit his rivals, the Congress-led central government, by obtaining its approval for the meeting even though Modi and Powell could have circumvented the foreign ministry nod.

The US, left alone in its boycott of Modi for the 2002 Gujarat riots after the European Union and Britain made up with him, accepted the conditions.

“He got what he wanted, and he got it exactly the way he wanted,” an official said. “In the end, they (the US) were chasing him.”

Modi first snubbed the US in November, when the American embassy requested a meeting between Powell and him in New Delhi on the margins of a series of rallies he was to hold in the last week of the month leading up to state elections in the capital.

A meeting on the sidelines of a public event would have helped Washington limit the criticism of an about-turn on its human rights concerns that a full-fledged, one-on-one meet would trigger.

It would also eliminate the need for Powell to seek prior approval from the external affairs ministry. The foreign office, under diplomatic protocol, only expects to be consulted for pre-scheduled, one-on-one meetings between foreign diplomats and constitutional office-holders in India. The foreign ministry, officials confirmed, was not told about the attempted November meet.

But Modi refused to meet Powell on the sidelines of any public event in New Delhi, insisting that any meeting take place in his Gandhinagar office.

The US embassy spokesperson hinted at the November attempt at brokering a truce, but did not comment on details.

“This (the February 13 meeting) is a part of our concerted outreach to senior political and business leaders that began in November to highlight the India-US relationship,” the spokesperson told The Telegraph.

The second snub came in December, when US Congresswoman Madeleine Bordallo from Barack Obama’s Democratic Party wanted to meet Modi along with five Republican Congressmen. Republican Congressmen had earlier too met Modi, but the presence of a Democrat was meant to signal a thaw from Obama’s party.

But Modi turned down a meet with the delegation, citing the arrest of diplomat Devyani Khobragade in New York on charges of visa fraud.

The Gujarat government then told the US embassy that Powell would need the foreign ministry’s approval for a meeting with Modi. The US embassy wrote to the foreign ministry in January, officials said.

Although Modi and the Congress leadership have traded vitriolic barbs in election campaigning, the government had no reason to block the meeting, and approved it on February 7, officials said.

When foreign diplomats meet chief ministers, talks usually revolve around investment. But Modi and Powell will talk about India-US relations, in a willing recognition by Washington that he may be Prime Minister in a few months.

Modi’s snubs appear rooted both in the US delay in breaking the ice with him, and in a specific spat in September 2013.

The BJP had invited Powell to attend Modi’s rally in Delhi on September 29, but the US embassy indicated that Powell would not be able to attend the event.

Washington had begun a thaw in ties with Modi that began on November 16, 2010, when then American consul-general in Mumbai Michael Owen met him in Gandhinagar.

But in September, 2013, the US was still contemplating whether to formally signal an end to its boycott --- a message that would need a meeting between Modi and a senior representative of the Obama administration like the American ambassador to India.

The European Union’s top envoy in India and the ambassadors of Italy, Germany, Greece and six other European nations had already met Modi earlier in the year. And in October, British high commissioner James Bevan travelled to Gandhinagar to meet Modi, the highest diplomatic contact between the UK and the chief minister since the riots.

An angry BJP withdrew the September invitation, leaving US officials worried that they may have burnt under-construction bridges with Modi, who had earlier that month been declared the party’s prime ministerial candidate. This Thursday, the reconstruction will start.

Modi sets conditions, US swallows


----------



## Kaniska

if really BJP has to win 272+ Seat...Modi or BJP has to do something to appeal to South or East...BJP has to really dump Ram Madhir or simillar kind of controversial issues in its chapter for ever...Otherwise, i can see that somehow, in spite of momentum buidling for BJP, they are not able to cross the cut off or thresh hold in most of the East and Southern State...There is a need to talk with different section of Hindu people itself to BJP...if they can not convince all caste of Hindus itself, i am not sure how can they convince to other religion people? I hope they will win...but i can see that challenges are tough in East and South...


----------



## SouthDesi

Kaniska said:


> if really BJP has to win 272+ Seat...Modi or BJP has to do something to appeal to South or East...BJP has to really dump Ram Madhir or simillar kind of controversial issues in its chapter for ever...Otherwise, i can see that somehow, in spite of momentum buidling for BJP, they are not able to cross the cut off or thresh hold in most of the East and Southern State...There is a need to talk with different section of Hindu people itself to BJP...if they can not convince all caste of Hindus itself, i am not sure how can they convince to other religion people? I hope they will win...but i can see that challenges are tough in East and South...



Do You think BJP is fool to talk about Rammandir now? No way. BTW, Rammandir is not an issue or discussion anymore in India i guess.


----------



## Kaniska

I hope so....But some how...I donot see much traction is happening by BJP at the ground level in Odisha...People like Modi...but these local BJP leaders are not so good..but they are not sure to whom would they vote for as an MP? This is a million dollar question with every ones mind now..


----------



## SouthDesi

Kaniska said:


> I hope so....But some how...I donot see much traction is happening by BJP at the ground level in Odisha...People like Modi...but these local BJP leaders are not so good..but they are not sure to whom would they vote for as an MP? This is a million dollar question with every ones mind now..



I think BJP did make someground in South recently. In Karnataka now it's pretty much 2 party system(BJP and CONG), where JDS has become nominal. This time they do have an alliance in Andhra, hopefully it will add few seats. Tamilanadu is the one where they have 15% vote share in surveys, it can change equation if they have an alliance or some sort of arrangement with DMK( catch is DMK is holding corruption tag now). I dunno much about Orissa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

SouthDesi said:


> I think BJP did make someground in South recently. In Karnataka now it's pretty much 2 party system(BJP and CONG), where JDS has become nominal. This time they do have an alliance in Andhra, hopefully it will add few seats. Tamilanadu is the one where they have 15% vote share in surveys, it can change equation if they have an alliance or some sort of arrangement with DMK( catch is DMK is holding corruption tag now). I dunno much about Orissa.



You're being extremely optimistic about BJP's prospects in the South bro. Karnataka is the only State where they can make some substantial seat gains, and mind you, JD(S) is still a force to reckon with in many Southern districts of Karnataka. They'll predictably draw a zilch for themselves and 6-7 seats from DMK/MDMK in Tamil Nadu, will be lucky if they win 1-2 seats in Kerala(still unlikely), and at max hope to gain 10 seats from their TDP alliance in Andhra. Not more than 35 seats from the South for NDA this time, if seen in a more realistic light.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> You're being extremely optimistic about BJP's prospects in the South bro. Karnataka is the only State where they can make some substantial seat gains, and mind you, JD(S) is still a force to reckon with in many Southern districts of Karnataka. They'll predictably draw a zilch for themselves and* 6-7 seats from DMK/MDMK in Tamil Nadu, will be lucky if they win 1-2 seats in Kerala(still unlikely)*, and at max hope to gain 10 seats from their TDP alliance in Andhra. Not more than 35 seats from the South for NDA this time, if seen in a more realistic light.








Good one bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> Good one bro.



I feel that DMK is trying to form an alliance with BJP only to try and cash in on the Modi wave and secure a few for themselves in the process. I guess they jolly well know that they're going to be decimated by AIADMK this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Indischer said:


> I feel that DMK is trying to form an alliance with BJP only to try and cash in on the Modi wave and secure a few for themselves in the process. I guess they jolly well know that they're going to be decimated by AIADMK this time.



election kab hai yar?


----------



## Chronos

DarkPrince said:


> election kab hai yar?



It's still 80 days or something 



Indischer said:


> I feel that DMK is trying to form an alliance with BJP only to try and cash in on the Modi wave and secure a few for themselves in the process. I guess they jolly well know that they're going to be decimated by* AIADMK* this time.



Yush Amma for PM.

Yenna Rascalas unite!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

DarkPrince said:


> election kab hai yar?



16th April se start hoga. Will run upto 13th May, as it will be held in multiple phases in different parts of the country.



Ravi Nair said:


> It's still 80 days or something
> 
> 
> 
> Yush Amma for PM.
> 
> Yenna Rascalas unite!



Yeah! Amma for PMma!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SouthDesi

Indischer said:


> You're being extremely optimistic about BJP's prospects in the South bro. Karnataka is the only State where they can make some substantial seat gains, and mind you, JD(S) is still a force to reckon with in many Southern districts of Karnataka. They'll predictably draw a zilch for themselves and 6-7 seats from DMK/MDMK in Tamil Nadu, will be lucky if they win 1-2 seats in Kerala(still unlikely), and at max hope to gain 10 seats from their TDP alliance in Andhra. Not more than 35 seats from the South for NDA this time, if seen in a more realistic light.



Did i say they are in a position to win more seats in south? Nah, I said they are in better position when compare to earlier elections. Along with Karnataka, in Andhra also they may get good candidates to place in coming elections atleast. The current Congress MP's who are projecting themselves as the fighters for United Andhra (against cong decission) needs a party to contest now in 2014, most of them are in talks with BJP. Even if state division happens, KCR is one of the most selfish, don't get surprise if he supports BJP after poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> 16th April se start hoga. Will run upto 13th May, as it will be held in multiple phases in different parts of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Amma for PMma!



Ada Paavi! Pozhi solla koodathu 

You support Deve Gowda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> Ada Paavi! Pozhi solla koodathu
> 
> You support Deve Gowda



Deve Gowda is well past his prime. It's time for some Yeddyurappa magic.


----------



## Soumitra

fsayed said:


> भारत में लोग कांग्रेस को इसलिए वोट करते हैं क्योंकि वो आलोचनाओं को सुनकर लगातार खुद को बेहतर बनाने का प्रयास करती है।यही कारण है कि भारत के वोटरों ने हमेशा आलोचकों को कुचलने वाली फासीवादी ताकतों को हमेशा सत्ता से दूर रखा है और लोकतान्त्रिक कांग्रेस को चुना है।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian National Congress becomes first party of India to choose its Loksabha candidate through ballot. Guwahati and Kolkatta (North) are the first 2 seats. While Kolkatta seat got unopposed elected Guwahati had voting.
> 
> Sh. Manash Bora got the maximum votes in#INCprimaries2014 for #Guwahati the vote distribution is attached in picture.


How can no. of votes polled be in 0.5?
This only means some people's vote are worth more than others. Surely this is not democratic because in democracy a PM's vote is equal value as the vote of a chaiwala


----------



## SouthDesi

@Indischer

It looks people are completely lost interest on AAP. Is it only my perception or what do you think?


----------



## Indischer

SouthDesi said:


> @Indischer
> 
> It looks people are completely lost interest on AAP. Is it only my perception or what do you think?



A friend of mine had been to Delhi recently(he's a Delhiite & a pakka Jatt ). He said that AAP has actually found more support there on the back of their recent antics. But elsewhere, I think they'll struggle big-time. Might still end up with 10-12 seats from Haryana, UP and Delhi combined, you never know. They'll draw a blank in the South and East though, IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> Deve Gowda is well past his prime. It's time for some* Yeddyurappa magic*.



Om kreem klum make Billions of dollars disappear in minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

Indischer said:


> You're being extremely optimistic about BJP's prospects in the South bro. Karnataka is the only State where they can make some substantial seat gains, and mind you, JD(S) is still a force to reckon with in many Southern districts of Karnataka. They'll predictably draw a zilch for themselves and 6-7 seats from DMK/MDMK in Tamil Nadu, will be lucky if they win 1-2 seats in Kerala(still unlikely), and at max hope to gain 10 seats from their TDP alliance in Andhra. Not more than 35 seats from the South for NDA this time, if seen in a more realistic light.




Allow me to apologize on behalf on learned South Indians for the retardedness and secularism on display in South India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

typoerror said:


> Allow me to apologize on behalf on learned South Indians for the retardedness and secularism on display in South India.



Allow me to share your burden. I'm a Kannadiga.


----------



## SouthDesi

typoerror said:


> Allow me to apologize on behalf on learned South Indians for the retardedness and secularism on display in South India.



You are wrong. Secularism nothing to do in Andhra and Tamilanadu at-least. Political scenario in these 2 states is different. So many local things will play main role in these 2 states, not at all secularism.


----------



## typoerror

SouthDesi said:


> You are wrong. Secularism nothing to do in Andhra and Tamilanadu at-least. Political scenario in these 2 states is different.


Thats where retardedness applies. One in the name of some false identity insecurity and another in the name of we dont speak the same dialect.


----------



## SouthDesi

typoerror said:


> Thats where retardedness applies. One in the name of some false identity insecurity and another in the name of we dont speak the same dialect.



Please elaborate, i partially got your point.


----------



## Indischer

typoerror said:


> Thats where retardedness applies. One in the name of some false identity insecurity and another in the name of we dont speak the same dialect.



Are you from Kerala? If so, are you also a Nair?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

SouthDesi said:


> Please elaborate, i partially got your point.


The Dravidian movement was maybe necessary around Independence. Today it is irrelevant and counter-productive. Tamils feared their language will be killed by Hindi. How many languages in India have been killed by Hindi? Marathi? Bengali? Punjabi? Malayalam? How many cultures have been purged? How many literary lineages have been destroyed? I still read Kailasam and enjoy his plays though I am only a Bangalorean by birth and not ancestry. Similarly great literary works of all languages in India thrive today. 

Hence I say false insecurity based on identity. It is counter productive as it confuses the individual on concepts like nationalism. Tamils identify as Tamils first before Indians just like Muslims identify based their religion ahead of the state. Thats why the call for Eelam and all that nonsense.

Now AP - in order to understand what the Telengana issue root cause is, please research why it was unified to start with and why if both areas spoke the same language the two regions were not unified before the SRC recommendations.



Indischer said:


> Are you from Kerala? If so, are you also a Nair?


I am a Mallu Catholic who has renounced his faith. I follow dharmic principles and not some abrahamic cult/sect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

typoerror said:


> The Dravidian movement was maybe necessary around Independence. Today it is irrelevant and counter-productive. Tamils feared their language will be killed by Hindi. How many languages in India have been killed by Hindi? Marathi? Bengali? Punjabi? Malayalam? How many cultures have been purged? How many literary lineages have been destroyed? I still read Kailasam and enjoy his plays though I am only a Bangalorean by birth and not ancestry. Similarly great literary works of all languages in India thrive today.
> 
> Hence I say false insecurity based on identity. It is counter productive as it confuses the individual on concepts like nationalism. Tamils identify as Tamils first before Indians just like Muslims identify based their religion ahead of the state. Thats why the call for Eelam and all that nonsense.
> 
> Now AP - in order to understand what the Telengana issue root cause is, please research why it was unified to start with and why if both areas spoke the same language the two regions were not unified before the SRC recommendations.
> 
> 
> I am a Mallu Catholic who has renounced his faith. I follow dharmic principles and not some abrahamic cult/sect.



Interesting! What's it with Bangalore and renouncing one's Religion?


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> Are you from Kerala? If so, are you also a Nair?



He is Kerala Christian.

O.K. he clarified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

typoerror said:


> Now AP - in order to understand what the Telengana issue root cause is, please research why it was unified to start with and why if both areas spoke the same language the two regions were not unified before the SRC recommendations.



I cant speak for TN. But, i am sure you didn't read history of Telugu people completely. Even though i am born in 80's i know what happened from various sources. In India Telugu is/was the 2nd highest speaking language(read Hindi as 1st). Tamil people were always fall under Madras presidency, when it comes to Telugu speaking people they were spread all over. In SRC, they brought all these people in to one state, and unfortunately still lots of telugu speaking districts went to other states(few in to Orissa, Karnataka and Maharastra). But, it was too late to bring them together as Telangana region was so bckward and dominated by lots of social issues till 1990's( Dora culture, naxals etc). Where as Coastal andhra growth has been completely opposite to Telangana in every sector. only in 1960 there was an agitation for separate state and after that for next 30 yrs no one even asked for it. In 2002, when TDP was ruling the state and congress has lost the hopes completely in Andhra, then they brought the issue back and promised that they will bring new state if they win. After seeing all these, KCR who then was in TDP didn't get a ministry for second time, came out and started a party. Unfortunately for last 10 yrs political situation was like that, KCR was successfully trapped all these parties. In a nutshell, AP is a victim of coalition Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

Indischer said:


> Interesting! What's it with Bangalore and renouncing one's Religion?



Nothing.

Abrahamic religions are cults. If one is smart enough they will realize it. On the other hand Dharmic faiths are not even faiths. They are a moral code for living life correctly. Be it Hinduism, Jainism, Buddhism.

Any person seeking truth will first realize that Abrahamic religions are cults formed historically to further political gains.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

typoerror said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Abrahamic religions are cults. If one is smart enough they will realize it. On the other hand Dharmic faiths are not even faiths. They are a moral code for living life correctly. Be it Hinduism, Jainism, Buddhism.
> 
> Any person seeking truth will first realize that Abrahamic religions are cults formed historically to further political gains.



Oh please, don't start debate on religion now..


----------



## typoerror

jbond197 said:


> Oh please, don't start debate on religion now..



I am not. I was clarifying when asked about it. These are my personal views and not Congress party's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

crazywal will resign tomorrow to get martyr votes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433823391192084480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433812453139312640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

Puchtoon said:


> crazywal will resign tomorrow to get martyr votes
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433823391192084480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433812453139312640




why martyr votes? Cant BJP run a minority government?


----------



## Puchtoon

typoerror said:


> why martyr votes? Cant BJP run a minority government?


Doesn't look like before GE


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> crazywal will resign tomorrow to get martyr votes
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433823391192084480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433812453139312640




Kejriwal failed miserably in governance looking for exuse to resign as CM what will happen to CaG report on electric co. , What will happen to water subsidy and many more issues which they said had they have done in 30 days cant the people of delhi dont see this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> Kejriwal failed miserably in governance looking for exuse to resign as CM what will happen to CaG report on electric co. , What will happen to water subsidy and many more issues which they said had they have done in 30 days cant the people of delhi dont see this ?



I can't say,people of delhi have to decide,CPI didn't gave kolkata anything still they voted it for 33 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

Ravi Nair said:


> It's still 80 days or something
> 
> 
> 
> Yush Amma for PM.
> 
> Yenna Rascalas unite!



grrrr...stereotypes

DMK is like blind cow in dense forest. Its wonder if they could win atleast 6 seats. ADMK will sweep TN and Jaya will not support Modi as of now. 
BJP already teamed up with MDMK and will fetch some hardcore Tamils from south districts. EOD there wont be any third front and Jaya will support NDA with some conditions in favor of ADMK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chola warrior

Indischer said:


> Allow me to share your burden. I'm a Kannadiga.






Maybe only Karnataka? religious and caste (upper and dalits maybe) based politics never existed in TN and only factor playing politics here is, well everyone knows it.


----------



## Chola warrior

typoerror said:


> Hence I say false insecurity based on identity. It is counter productive as it confuses the individual on concepts like nationalism. Tamils identify as *Tamils first before Indians just like Muslims identify based their religion *ahead of the state. Thats why the call for Eelam and all that nonsense.



Stop BS around.

You are confused soul. Eelam has nothing to do with Indian Tamils. Tamil people don't want imposition of Hindi and ALL WE WANT IS equality of rights for all languages. At some point of time we fought for all Dravidian people not just for Tamil. If you can't understand with your paltry knowledge better not to comment about it.

When a Hind speaker doesn't want to learn a Dravidian language then why one must hindi? This is what we call imposition. Everyone will learn a language depending on their needs but government should give equal rights to everyone. Small example being why railway forms are only in Hindi? Then what about common non-hindi person trying to reserve one? there are lot of indirect impositions. 

You are not Tamil so better not to comment about us with your poor knowledge and prejudices. We sing National Anthem proudly but we also sing Tamil anthem..that's the difference

*NEVER CALL IT NONSENSE - NEVER AGAIN *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

Chola warrior said:


> You are confused soul. Eelam has nothing to do with Indian Tamils. Tamil people don't want imposition of Hindi and ALL WE WANT IS equality of rights for all languages. At some point of time we fought for all Dravidian people not just for Tamil. If you can't understand with paltry knowledge better not to comment about it.
> 
> When a Hind speaker doesn't want to learn a Dravidian language then why one must hindi? This is what we call imposition. Everyone will learn something demanding on their needs but government should give equal rights to everyone. Small example being why railway forms are only in Hindi? Then what about common non-hindi person trying to reserve one? there are lot of indirect impositions. You are not Tamil so better not to comment about us with your poor knowledge and prejudices. We sing National Anthem proudly but we also sing Tamil anthem.
> 
> *NEVER CALL IT NONSENSE - NEVER AGAIN *



There is nothing wrong with being proud of being Tamil. I don't think that is what typoerror was getting at.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## typoerror

Chola warrior said:


> You are confused soul. Eelam has nothing to do with Indian Tamils. Tamil people don't want imposition of Hindi and ALL WE WANT IS equality of rights for all languages. At some point of time we fought for all Dravidian people not just for Tamil. If you can't understand with paltry knowledge better not to comment about it.
> 
> When a Hind speaker doesn't want to learn a Dravidian language then why one must hindi? This is what we call imposition. Everyone will learn something demanding on their needs but government should give equal rights to everyone. Small example being why railway forms are only in Hindi? Then what about common non-hindi person trying to reserve one? there are lot of indirect impositions. You are not Tamil so better not to comment about us with your poor knowledge and prejudices. We sing National Anthem proudly but we also sing Tamil anthem.
> 
> *NEVER CALL IT NONSENSE - NEVER AGAIN *



You get to decide the tone of my opinion? I stand by what I said. 

Btw, Tamils in other states have to learn Hindi. 

Regional identity and the politics associated with it is what has kept our nation weak. You did not answer the questions I posed. Which Indian Language has diminished due to Hindi? Please tell me.



kbd-raaf said:


> There is nothing wrong with being proud of being Tamil. I don't think that is what typoerror was getting at.


Thank you. I love Tamil. I am a mallu in Bangalore but I can bet you that I can sing more Tamils songs start to finish that most Tamilians here. From Ilayaraja to SPB to Rehman. My hero is a Tamilian - President Kalam. I own land in Solur near Ooty. I speak fluent Tamil.

The point is people will always be confused when there are parallel strains of nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

typoerror said:


> You get to decide the tone of my opinion? I stand by what I said.
> 
> Btw, Tamils in other states have to learn Hindi.
> 
> Regional identity and the politics associated with it is what has kept our nation weak. You did not answer the questions I posed. Which Indian Language has diminished due to Hindi? Please tell me.



The languages in Hindi zone are in decline. Just see the influence of Hindi in that belt. Though not a bad thing. Having one language is better of the country, albeit bad for the culture.


----------



## Chola warrior

typoerror said:


> You get to decide the tone of my opinion? I stand by what I said.
> 
> Btw, Tamils in other states have to learn Hindi.
> You did not answer the questions I posed. Which Indian Language has diminished due to Hindi? Please tell me.



I'm again telling you don't talk about Tamils with your idiotic knowledge. I myself consider true Indian and an proud Tamilian ( being born to tamil dad and telugu mother). I can speak Tamil, Telugu and Hindi. 

Tamil movement never spoke about diminishing of our language. Matter of fact we have a quote " Tamil will live until Tamils live" so we never worried about that.Those movements are to live our life with our true identity not with pseudo hindi everywhere. When one goes out of TN then he learns hindi, no objection. But we need true sense of "Unity in diversity".




> Regional identity and the politics associated with it is what has kept our nation weak.



Well, with the same politics we are 3rd in HDI and contributed lot to the nation. Don't bring in your false imaginations and generalize on everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

typoerror said:


> You get to decide the tone of my opinion? I stand by what I said.
> 
> Btw, Tamils in other states have to learn Hindi.
> 
> Regional identity and the politics associated with it is what has kept our nation weak. You did not answer the questions I posed. Which Indian Language has diminished due to Hindi? Please tell me.



I can't understand why they still fear Hindi when all of their concerns were sorted out.


----------



## typoerror

Kloitra said:


> The languages in Hindi zone are in decline. Just see the influence of Hindi in that belt. Though not a bad thing. Having one language is better of the country, albeit bad for the culture.


Thats because most of those languages have strong linkages to Hindi anyway and not to the extent you suggest. Look at their local film industries. Most are in better shape than any time before. Southern literature is still alive and flourishing. An so are all our artforms. Be it Mohiniyattam or Odissi.


----------



## INDIC

Chola warrior said:


> I'm again telling you don't talk about Tamils with your idiotic knowledge. I myself consider true Indian and an proud Tamilian ( being born to tamil dad and telugu mother). I can speak Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.
> .



You learned Hindi, so did you find you lost your identity as you were bragging some pages back. What was the meaning of the comment about Telugu and Kannadigas.



typoerror said:


> Thats because most of those languages have strong linkages to Hindi anyway and not to the extent you suggest. Look at their local film industries. Most are in better shape than any time before. Southern literature is still alive and flourishing. An so are all our artforms. Be it Mohiniyattam or Odissi.



Most of the south Indians speak broken Hindi, I can't see such type of language can even pose threat to any language.


----------



## Chola warrior

kbd-raaf said:


> There is nothing wrong with being proud of being Tamil. I don't think that is what typoerror was getting at.



My point is we need political parties based on Dravidian identity and language. That's the only way for equal opportunities and representation. 

Its better to have political parties in this cause rather with caste/religion or with pseudo secular appeasements.


----------



## kbd-raaf

After Meghna Patel strips for Narendra Modi, Tanisha Singh bares all for Rahul Gandhi - daily.bhaskar.com

Huehuehueh I'm liking this. India needs more PM candidates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

INDIC said:


> You learned Hindi, so did you find you lost your identity as you were bragging some pages back. What was the meaning of the comment about Telugu and Kannadigas.



I'm speaking for common villager from Tamil Nadu. You want him to learn Hindi to fill a railway form? Hypocrisy at its best and I never spoke about losing our identity as i stated earlier.

We just don't want this impositions affecting a commoner. Be true to the moto "Unity in Diversity" .


----------



## typoerror

Chola warrior said:


> I'm speaking for common villager from Tamil Nadu. You want him to learn Hindi to fill a railway form? Hypocrisy at its best.



What nonsense. I dont fill any form in hindi. Its either Kannada or English. Like I said, its a false sense of insecurity bro. Read my post 4912 again. I dont hate Tamils. Relax. I just disagree with your views.


----------



## fsayed




----------



## INDIC

Chola warrior said:


> I'm speaking for common villager from Tamil Nadu. You want him to learn Hindi to fill a railway form? Hypocrisy at its best and I never spoke about losing our identity as i stated earlier.
> 
> We just don't want this impositions affecting a commoner. Be true to the moto "Unity in Diversity" .



Nobody forces anyone to fill a Railway form only in Hindi, I am talking about Hindi as a lingua franca of India when you move out of TN.


----------



## Chola warrior

typoerror said:


> What nonsense. I dont fill any form in hindi. Its either Kannada or English. Like I said, its a false sense of insecurity bro. Read my post 4912 again. I dont hate Tamils. Relax. I just disagree with your views.



Myself had my primary education at a RSS school and completed Hindi literature equivalent of BA. But for last two years I was happened to experience effects of these impositions. Nothing affected me but I have seen lot of common people suffering due to this. My point is not about diminishing of Tamil but having equal rights in all regards.

We consider ourselves Indian and Tamil with equal importance. Nothing like one comes first and other next. So don't generalize your view based on paltry knowledge. It gives false impression to others.


----------



## jbond197

Chola warrior said:


> Stop BS around.
> 
> You are confused soul. Eelam has nothing to do with Indian Tamils. Tamil people don't want imposition of Hindi and ALL WE WANT IS equality of rights for all languages. At some point of time we fought for all Dravidian people not just for Tamil. If you can't understand with your paltry knowledge better not to comment about it.
> 
> *When a Hind speaker doesn't want to learn a Dravidian language then why one must hindi? *This is what we call imposition. Everyone will learn a language depending on their needs but government should give equal rights to everyone. Small example being why railway forms are only in Hindi? Then what about common non-hindi person trying to reserve one? there are lot of indirect impositions.
> 
> You are not Tamil so better not to comment about us with your poor knowledge and prejudices. We sing National Anthem proudly but we also sing Tamil anthem..that's the difference
> 
> *NEVER CALL IT NONSENSE - NEVER AGAIN *



I can't speak for all but one of my North Indian friend is married to girl from TN.They both now fluently speak Hindi and Tamil and I don't see anything wrong in learning a language to interact with your family and friends.

I don't know why you think somebody wants to impose Hindi upon you. Why did you learn English then? Was that also enforced on you?


----------



## Chola warrior

INDIC said:


> Nobody forces anyone to fill a Railway form only in Hindi, I am talking about Hindi as a lingua franca of India



Why should it be Hindi? why not English? Take out Hindi from all national usages like in Supreme court, parliament etc., and make it English. Will ya agree?

Indians accepted and celebrating Cricket so won't be any problem in making English lingua franca ?



jbond197 said:


> In my opinion, Modi should avoid tra
> 
> 
> I can't speak for all but one of my North Indian friend is married to girl from TN.They both now fluently speak Hindi and Tamil and I don't see anything wrong in learning a language to interact with your family and friends. I don't know why you think somebody wants to impose Hindi upon you.



I didn't THINK and I'M NOT TALKING FOR MYSELF HERE. I have seen common people struggling due to this in most cases.

Read my previous comments, I'm not against learning Hindi but must be cautious that one doesn't learn it forcefully.


----------



## fsayed

क्योंकि सपना है अभी भी ......

कौन दुश्मन, कौन अपने लोग, सब कुछ धुंध धूमिल
किन्तु कायम युद्ध का संकल्प है अपना अभी भी
...क्योंकि सपना है अभी भी!



Soumitra said:


> How can no. of votes polled be in 0.5?
> This only means some people's vote are worth more than others. Surely this is not democratic because in democracy a PM's vote is equal value as the vote of a chaiwala


i m not able seee 0.5 can u plzz highlight or guide me


----------



## Hermione

typoerror said:


> Which Indian Language has diminished due to Hindi? Please tell me.



It was precisely because of the language agitation by the Tamils, that 3 language formula was adopted by the state govts. This is what preserved other languages.


----------



## typoerror

I am willing to debate this as a separate topic if you agree to restrict the debate to the contemporary need and not go back to periyar and his ideas.


----------



## drunken-monke

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh yeah.....you're gonna bask in my majesty and magnificence for a long time noob. Looooongggg time. Come may, june, october december 2040 or 2060.
> 
> 
> 
> You under-estimate the congress.


No.. We have full faith in pappu, that with his leadership in congress, BJP will come to power...


----------



## INDIC

Chola warrior said:


> Why should it be Hindi? why not English? Take out Hindi from all national usages like in Supreme court, parliament etc., and make it English. Will ya agree?
> 
> Indians accepted and celebrating Cricket so won't be any problem in making English lingua franca ?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't THINK and I'M NOT TALKING FOR MYSELF HERE. I have seen common people struggling due to this in most cases.
> 
> Read my previous comments, I'm not against learning Hindi but must be cautious that one doesn't learn it forcefully.



So if you move to Delhi or mumbai or Calcutta you will expect a vegetable vendor or a bus conductor or a shop keeper to know English.


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

I have no problem with learning a language or not; that's personal choice but language should not be made a barometer for choosing an able leader.


----------



## Puchtoon

Congress Mp from andhra spray pepper in parliament ,Mp's coming out coughing & with tears in eyes .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

टीडीपी के सांसद वेणुगोपाल ने लोकसभा के भीतर चाकू तक निकाला,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

Leadership crisis in country,shameful shameful acts by members in Loksabha


----------



## Jason bourne

Timesnow and Cvoters survey at 6pm onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Timesnow and Cvoters survey at 6pm onwards


AajTakPanchayat is also going on today ... the first few debates were worth watching. Today is an action packed day regarding Indian politics. Good for injured people to kill time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

hehehehe Lord zakir mullah @Bhai Zakir 




Bhai Zakir said:


> By using innocent Gujarati patel girl and making her go nude for some publicity Modi and BJP have insulted Gujarat and India.












owl baba ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Mulla zakir ko koi bataye ki india me all wars ka koi bhi 1 war memorial NAHI he

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

typoerror said:


> So in fact the whole drama was just some egoistic face off. Shame.




BAPA is always well come in BJP. His son has already joined BJP.


----------



## SpArK

Congress MP Rao Inderjit Singh to join BJP today - Hindustan Times

Congress MP from Haryana Rao Inderjit Singh, who had demanded a probe into land deals of Sonia Gandhi's son-in-law Robert Vadra, on Wednesday decided to join BJP today.


Singh, a minister in UPA-I government and a known bete noire of chief minister Bhupinder Singh Hooda, said he quit Congress as the party's ideology had "changed" and policies were being made keeping "personal interests" in view.

The 63-year-old Lok Sabha member from Gurgaon, said he would join BJP as there "is a similarity" of views between him and that party.


"*I have been associated with Congress for long. But now its ideology is not the same as it used to be,"* he told PTI after sending his resignation letter to party chief Sonia Gandhi.

The three-time MP, who has been a legislator for four terms in Haryana, said Congress earlier used to keep the interests of the poor and oppressed class in mind. "But now, policies in Congress are made keeping personal interests in mind," he charged.

Son of late union minister Rao Birendra Singh, he had stirred a controversy in September last year *when he demanded a fair probe into the land deals of Vadra in his affluent Gurgaon constituency and be given punishment if he was guilty.*

"I feel the administration has not functioned the way it ought to have.... I'm not in the business of prosecuting Robert Vadra.... if anybody has made money illegally, they should all be held accountable and if that includes Robert Vadra, he should be held accountable as well," he had said.

Looking forward to working with Narendra Modi, Inderjit Singh said th*e BJP leader was capable of providing the much-needed stability to the country and address the problems like price rise and poverty.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> _lol.. now even Modi's opponents wants to be known as Chailwalas_!
> 
> *Lalu Prasad claims he is 'real' tea seller, not Narendra Modi*



Fight for Modi's legacy.

Bhai Kya kare? Modi shab ki batt hi aisi hai. Vo jisko hath lagate hai vo sona ho jata hai. Kisi ne Unko chiwala bataya to Chai walon ki Ijjat badh gai. Now everybody like Lalu wants to be a chaiwala.

Soon you will hear from sonia that she was selling tea in Bar and not wine.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

Did anyone see what happened in the Parliament......pepper spray,knifes and projectiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


>




*It is Modi who is offering Bouquet *as he wanted a US visa and help in the elections by CIA and media propogenda.


----------



## Roybot

cloud_9 said:


> Did anyone see what happened in the Parliament......pepper spray,knifes and projectiles



All Congressi drama.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

cloud_9 said:


> Did anyone see what happened in the Parliament......pepper spray,knifes and projectiles



Its all done by Modi's future allies TDP, shame on Modi and BJP 

TDP MP take out knife and pepper spray if Modi have some respect left it should boycott this terrorist party TDP.

TDP MP Venugopal Reddy broke the Speaker’s microphone, while TV reports also says he brandished a knife during House proceedings.


----------



## Puchtoon

How to insult a right winger maybe helpful for @Bhai Zakir @Guynextdoor2 @furkansayed 

Insult a rightwinger now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Bhai Zakir said:


> *It is Modi who is offering Bouquet *












Puchtoon said:


> How to insult a right winger maybe helpful for @Bhai Zakir @Guynextdoor2 @furkansayed
> 
> Insult a rightwinger now!



lmao that right there is Bhai Zakirs complete vocabulary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

HariPrasad said:


> Fight for Modi's legacy.
> 
> Bhai Kya kare? Modi shab ki batt hi aisi hai. Vo jisko hath lagate hai vo sona ho jata hai. Kisi ne Unko chiwala bataya to Chai walon ki Ijjat badh gai. Now everybody like Lalu wants to be a chaiwala.
> 
> Soon you will hear from sonia that she was selling tea in Bar and not wine.



& Pappu will say he obtained m.phil by selling chai at trinity campus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Modi and his fan army

Hey NDA, when facts get in your way say #NoMo, Fekuman is here to save the day! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Roybot said:


>




Kya baat hai roybot...a little too late for romance no?


----------



## Roybot

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Kya baat hai roybot...a little too late for romance no?



Its never too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK

Puchtoon said:


>




Wow... More *Woman Empowerment* .............. I Like it.

Also there is a need to change the *system*. ( In this case the support system on top needs to be changed.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

SpArK said:


> Wow... More *Woman Empowerment* .............. I Like it.
> 
> Also there is a need to change the *system*. ( In this case the support system on top needs to be changed.)




I like Congress girl more then BJP


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> Wow... More *Woman Empowerment* .............. I Like it.
> 
> Also there is a need to change the *system*. ( In this case the support system on top needs to be changed.)



Takes care of two out of three. Women Empowerment & youth.. all we need is RTI...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Puchtoon said:


>



Congress ka hath. . * Aam*- - -(aadmi) - - ke sath

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

SpArK said:


>


Hasiba amin got trolled..!!


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433922364514918400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433922364514918400




Boo Hooo  bhai tubhi screen shot post karna


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Now model poses nude for 'cutie pie' Rahul Gandhi*

Read more at: Now model poses nude for 'cutie pie' Rahul Gandhi : India, News - India Today






@Bhai Zakir now chew on this!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> Boo Hooo  bhai tubhi screen shot post karna


Browser change karlo na,me kaha baar baar download upload and then post karunga


----------



## SpArK

JanjaWeed said:


> Takes care of two out of three. Women Empowerment & youth.. all we need is RTI...




Once Rafool gandhi becomes PM .. lot of RTI is up for free.


----------



## Puchtoon

*Kiran Kumar S* ‏@*KiranKS* 
Vijayawada MP Lagadapati Rajagopal, who used #*PepperSpray*, is a dynasty sycophant. In 2013 did abhishekam for Indira! 
 


@Jason bourne Ok copy paste kiya he 

Sign in | Create a Rediffmail account
Rediff.com » News » Exclusive: How Congress pre-planned the action-drama today
*Exclusive: How Congress pre-planned the action-drama today*
Comment Share Text size: A A A
February 13, 2014 16:44 IST
*



A Congress MP reveals to Sheela Bhatt the Congress plan to protect the Speaker and home minister and provide muscle to push through the tabling of the Telangana bill in Parliament.*

Komatireddy Raj Gopal Reddy, the Congress Member of Parliament from the Bhongir Lok Sabha constituency near Hyderabad, is a staunch supporter of the creation of Telangana.

The MP told _Rediff.com_ in an exclusive interview that on Thursday morning he and other Telangana MPs from the Congress met Parliamentary Affairs Minister Kamal Nath in his parliamentary office. Home Minister Sushil Kumar Shinde was also present at the meeting, at around 10.15 am.

Reddy, a young and well-built man, says the party discussed how to protect Shinde and Speaker Meira Kumar from aggressive MPs of the Congress and Telugu Desam Party from the Seema-Andhra region, who are against the creation of Telangana.

All of them, he claims, were aware of the plans of the anti-Telangana MPs to disrupt Parliament so they wanted to ensure security for Shinde and Kumar.

The idea of using elected representatives for security was devised because the Speaker refused to deploy Lok Sabha marshals inside the House to provide security.

At the meeting, it was decided they would adopt the same strategy that was adopted on Wednesday when Railway Minister M Mallikarjuna Kharge was not allowed to read out the Rail Budget, but could still present the budget officially.

Today, the MPs under Kamal Nath's leadership decided that the Telangana bill would be presented amid the chaos.

The plan was conceived and executed by Kamal Nath, says Reddy.

Shinde was required to be physically protected and not the other ministers because he was to table the bill. He was to be given a couple of minutes to read out the bill before tabling it.

The Speaker's presence was essential to ensure that it could be announced that the bill had been officially tabled.

Kamal Nath, an eight-time MP, knows the tricks of the trade. He chalked out the plan to assign young able-bodied MPs to provide security and muscle to table the Telangana bill. Reddy admits that he has done such things in his college days.

Mohammad Azharuddin, Raj Babbar, Arun Yadav, Manik Tagore, Vijayashanti, Ashok Tanwar and Reddy created a ring around Shinde and Meira Kumar's table on Kamal Nath's instructions.

They were supposed to use muscle power to ensure that the Telangana bill could be tabled in the quickest possible time and the Congress could claim victory.

*Read the interview with Komatireddy Raj Gopal Reddy later today.*

Sheela Bhatt in New Delhi
*Related News: *Komatireddy Raj Gopal Reddy,  Kamal Nath,  Congress Member of Parliament,  Telangana,  Lok Sabha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> Once Rafool gandhi becomes PM .. lot of RTI is up for free.



yup... too much of them. Infact ra-fool's new slogan will be, RTI is everywhere.. it's in your shirt, it's in your pant, it's in chaddi, it's in your nada, it's in lungi, banyan.. & the whole lot!


----------



## Bhai Zakir

JanjaWeed said:


> *Now model poses nude for 'cutie pie' Rahul Gandhi*
> 
> Read more at: Now model poses nude for 'cutie pie' Rahul Gandhi : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bhai Zakir now chew on this!



*
Very very shameful on the part of Feku fans:*


*1.) Its not nude she is wearing a bikini and just wrapped party flag and synbol.

2.) When Feku Mpdi made a gujarati girl Nude u were the people who r saying that its done by congress to malign Modi. But now ur changing track.

3.) Tell me which one is nude Feku gujarati girl or Natasha singh a ordinary model seeking some fame??*


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> yup... too much of them. Infact ra-fool's new slogan will be, RTI is everywhere.. it's in your shirt, it's in your pant, it's in chaddi, it's in your nada, it's in lungi, banyan.. & the whole lot!



Why aren't people using Mafia jokes?

Come on, the Family? the Gangsterism and they are Italian?

it's comedy gold right there


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *It is Modi who is offering Bouquet *as he wanted a US visa and help in the elections by CIA and media propogenda.




Modi Made US lick his feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chola warrior

INDIC said:


> I can't understand why they still fear Hindi when all of their concerns were sorted out.



We are not afraid of Hindi. You are way out of understanding my point. As i said "Tamil will live until Tamils live" but my concern is for commoners in TN struggling due to this language policy and also not giving equal rights to all languages.

O presume you are from Andhra then I have no point in explaining.



INDIC said:


> So if you move to Delhi or mumbai or Calcutta you will expect a vegetable vendor or a bus conductor or a shop keeper to know English.



So you are expecting a bus conductor or a shop keeper in Tamil Nadu to know Hindi? 
This is what we call hypocrite. You want everyone with different language origin to learn Hindi and make it pan India.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> Why aren't people using Mafia jokes?
> 
> Come on, the Family? the Gangsterism and they are Italian?
> 
> it's comedy gold right there



Spoiled for choice.. my friend!



Bhai Zakir said:


> *Very very shameful on the part of Feku fans:*
> 
> 
> *1.) Its not nude she is wearing a bikini and just wrapped party flag and synbol.
> 
> 2.) When Feku Mpdi made a gujarati girl Nude u were the people who r saying that its done by congress to malign Modi. But now ur changing track.
> 
> 3.) Tell me which one is nude Feku gujarati girl or Natasha singh a ordinary model seeking some fame??*



aah.. your defence is so cute & innocent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Very very shameful on the part of Feku fans:*
> 
> 
> *1.) Its not nude she is wearing a bikini and just wrapped party flag and synbol.
> 
> 2.) When Feku Mpdi made a gujarati girl Nude u were the people who r saying that its done by congress to malign Modi. But now ur changing track.
> 
> 3.) Tell me which one is nude Feku gujarati girl or Natasha singh a ordinary model seeking some fame??*




This is the women empowerment Rahul was talking about and also this is valid application of RTI on a women indicating changing system. 

RAHUL'S DREAM ARE NOW TRUE


----------



## Mujraparty

*US envoy Nancy Powell praises Narendra Modi's model of governance*

US envoy Nancy Powell praises Narendra Modi`s model of governance


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 17026
> 
> 
> Timesnow and Cvoters survey at 6pm onwards



Wait, i am telling you in advance.........congressis response - "It's a sellout to modi".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Wait, i am telling you in advance.........congressis response - "It's a sellout to modi".



Congressis will dig their head in sand & will boycott poll prediction. Their explanation will be... one can't trust these polls. Look what happened in '04 & '09?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

How reliable are polls in India though? any idea on margin of error?


----------



## kaykay

TimesNow C-voter poll predicts 2 seats for BJP out of 42 in Andhra Pradesh. Congress reduced to 6 from 33.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

CVoter National poll projection for Andhra Pradesh – Congress: 6, TDP: 10, TRS: 10, AIMIM: 1, BJP: 2, YSR Congress: 13 #WhoWillFormGovt


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> How reliable are polls in India though? any idea on margin of error?



Check out Five Forty Three | Zealously neutral analysis of Indian electoral politics

Far more reliable than the news websites for poll predictions imho.


----------



## kbd-raaf

The TimesNow poll has only got a sample size of 500 per state and 26 per constituency. This is not a definitive poll by any means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Poll predicting BJP to win 21 seats in Bihar. JDU goes down with Just 5 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chola warrior

Bhai Zakir said:


>


----------



## JanjaWeed

kaykay said:


> Poll predicting BJP to win 21 seats in Bihar. JDU goes down with Just 5 seats.



Aah... if only Nitish had held his horses back! After general elections JDU will end up a dhobi ka kutta!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

TDP has joined NDA right??


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> Aah... if only Nitish had held his horses back! After general elections JDU will end up a dhobi ka kutta!


While the expert in the panel(who have done this poll) saying that till elections BJP's support will only grow and JDU will further weaken. Seriously dude, Sabir ali and Ali anwar has made Nitish a big fool.



arp2041 said:


> TDP has joined NDA right??


Not officially yet but Naydu and Uddhav have meet just days back and he will most likely support BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

kaykay said:


> While the expert in the panel(who have done this poll) saying that till elections BJP's support will only grow and JDU will further weaken. Seriously dude, Sabir ali and Ali anwar has made Nitish a big fool.



True! Apparently 62% of JDU voters wants Modi as PM. Just goes to show... even if JDU gets few seats.. it's only 'cause of Modi. Nitish's big problem was his ego. He wanted to be seen as a leader above Modi in NDA. & they guy will end up being na ghar ka, aur na ghat ka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

arp2041 said:


> TDP has joined NDA right??


not officially as of now..but most likely in future.or it will support from outside.


----------



## arp2041

kaykay said:


> While the expert in the panel(who have done this poll) saying that till elections BJP's support will only grow and JDU will further weaken. Seriously dude, Sabir ali and Ali anwar has made Nitish a big fool.
> 
> 
> Not officially yet but Naydu and Uddhav have meet just days back and he will most likely support BJP.




I think of all the 33 seats which Congress got last time in AP would be going to NDA either directly or indirectly through BJP seats, coming of TDP in NDA (10 seats predicted) & maybe direct or indirect support from TRS (10)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

BJP getting 5 seats in Assam out of 14.
In Chhatisgarh BJP getting 8 seats out of 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

*Jode nahin, tode: UPA epitaph will read – divided, but didn’t rule*

Will the Congress-led UPA end its last Parliament session not on the high note of creating India’s 29th state, but on the low note of pathetic governance, an economic slide, a weakened state capability, political anarchy, and a confused and ruptured polity?

The chances are, even if the Telangana Bill is passed due to the BJP’s pusillanimity in opposing a badly-drafted law, UPA-2 will be ushered out with a huge sense of relief by a population that’s tired of daily displays of utter incompetence.

PTI It is thus time to write UPA-2’s epitaph: Divided, but did not rule. It divided India to rule, but ended up only dividing and not ruling.

It is interesting that the Congress campaign featuring Rahul Gandhi has one message with reads: Tode nahin, jode (Rahul unites, not divides). But the core principle that destroyed the UPA’s standing was the exact opposite: Jode nahin, tode. To start with the latest episode of a Seemandhra MP using pepper sprays to prevent the Telangana Bill from being tabled, one wonders how a party that committed itself as far back as in December 2009 to the creation of Telangana failed to work out a rational compromise with the rest of Andhra even four years later. Clearly, no one did his homework. And the last-minute effort to push through a divisive bill is entirely led by ultra-short-term electoral calculations. Jode nahin, tode. Division and divisiveness have been at the core of the Congress strategy both in UPA-1 and UPA-2. It was less apparent in UPA-1 because the Left was blamed for it all. The figleaf of unity was blown away when the excesses of UPA-1 brought all the problems home to roost. Consider all the divisions that caused this fall.

#1: The primary division, as has been repeatedly emphasised, was the separation of power from responsibility, with Sonia Gandhi wielding the power and Manmohan Singh the responsibility. Once you separate the two, governance ends. One need not expand on it, but this lay at the root of the government’s irresponsibility, given Singh’s absolute unwillingness to give up his chair in order to remain PM. The net result is the PM abandoned any pretence of being responsible for governance, and Sonia abandoned the government – and washed her hands off its failures.

#2: Under Rahul Gandhi, if he ever becomes PM, this disastrous dichotomy may end, but another dichotomy surfaces. He is not prepared to take any responsibility for any act of his own government of the last 10 years – unless it is about claiming credit for the good bits (RTI, and various rights legislated by the government, which are now a burden for the economy.)

#3: The central cabinet has never been more divided. Its ministers report to no one. A Raja could ignore the PM, and so could Jairam Ramesh. The previous finance minister (Pranab Mukherjee) had no time for the PM. The latter had no say in the former’s budgets. P Chidambaram, in his second coming, took his political mandate at the finance ministry directly from the UPA chairperson, not the PM. The agriculture minister, Sharad Pawar, had no say in the Food Security Bill, despite his objections. Is food security separate from agriculture?

#4: Under AK Antony, another honest but relatively spineless cabinet minister, we saw the army split into two factions – one led by former Chief VK Singh, and another rooting for the current army chief. It all was ostensibly about the age of retirement of Gen Singh, but underneath it all there was tension between different ethnic groups in the army. It is a miracle that the army is still in one piece.

#5: The intelligence agencies have been left fighting with one another. Thanks to Sushilkumar Shinde’s efforts to show up Narendra Modi as the master of fake encounters, the Ishrat Jehan case has set the Intelligence Bureau against the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI), with serving and retired officers fighting each other in public and in private. One wonders what intelligence such a demoralised force will be able to gather, beyond monitoring its own personal enemies.

#6: The government was at war with all constitutional authorities – the CAG, the PAC, and the judiciary. Surely, there was judicial over-reach in some cases, but any effective government would have been able to find a compromise if it really wanted to govern. It is nowhere in sight.

#7: Towards the end, the Congress party was at war with the government. Once the high command decided that Manmohan Singh was a liability in the next elections, the party’s behind-the-scenes powers went after all his supporters. Pawan Kumar Bansal, the previous Railway Minister, and Ashwani Kumar, the Law Minister, were sent packing for allegedly indulging in a cash-for-jobs scam in the railways and for interfering with a Supreme Court-ordered investigation into the Coalgate scam. While neither Bansal nor Kumar came out smelling of roses, the man who was targeted was really Manmohan Singh. His wings were truly clipped.

Efforts by Rahul Gandhi to shame the PM into resigning – by calling his ordinance to prevent the disqualification of convicted MPs “nonsense” – did not work as the PM adroitly side-stepped the insult and stayed on. Now the party is stuck with Manmohan, and Manmohan is stuck with the taint of all his failures since his party won’t accept any of it.

#8: Relations between government and opposition have never been worse. This trust deficit ensured that almost no bills were passed till the last few months, and parliament was disrupted most of the time as the Congress stonewalled responses on various scams. And, for all that, the Congress hopes that the BJP will bail it out on Telangana – and ruin its own chances in Seemandhra.

#9: Relations between politicians and civil society have never been so strained. It may have started with the Anna Hazare movement, but even with the emergence of the Aam Aadmi Party, curiously supported by the Congress in Delhi, this relationship has only gotten worse. The public is estranged from government as never before. The Congress has helped the AAP split even the urban middle classes in the hope that it will stop Modi.

#10: Ties with India’s neighbours have never been worse – despite Manmohan Singh being an alleged peacenik. A weak government allowed regional parties to dictate foreign policy and sabotage it. Thus Sri Lanka and Bangladesh, despite offering hands of friendship, were left dangling. And Pakistan, which never offered a hand of friendship, left Manmohan Singh with egg on his face. As for China, it was never a friend; Manmohan Singh made it more belligerent by displays of weakness. Even tiny Maldives, whose government was saved from a coup by Rajiv Gandhi, cocked a snook at India, and Nepal, if it was not so internally divided, would have done so too. Even ties with the US, India’s most important geo-strategic partner, have gone downhill after the Devyani Khobragade affair.

#11: Suspicions between the Centre and states have never been greater. Regional powers that had no reason to join forces banded together to defeat the introduction of the communal violence bill and the setting up of the national counter-terrorism centre. If the next government is a coalition, this relationship is the first one that needs mending.

#12: Relations between government and business have never been more standoffish. Government wants to revive growth, but industry will not invest due to suspicions over policy, and the negative impact of laws such as the land acquisition bill, and high inflation. Foreign investors are skittish and wary too. This is why Vodafone and government were unable to break the ice on their tax dispute. The trust is gone.

#13: Election 2014 will be the final frontier for divisiveness, with Modi being used as the ogre with which to frighten the electorate into voting for Congress and various regional parties. We have to wait to see if the UPA’s divisiveness will win or lose. Unlike what Manmohan Singh thinks, history is unlikely to judge him any more kindly than we do now. 

During UPA-2, the polity was fractured for no reason beyond electoral considerations. In the process, the country lost a gigantic economic and political opportunity that future generations will curse it for. The next government will have to start picking up the pieces. And not just in Telangana-Seemandhra.

Read more at: Jode nahin, tode: UPA epitaph will read - divided, but didn't rule | Firstpost


----------



## neehar

arp2041 said:


> I think of all the 33 seats which Congress got last time in AP would be going to NDA either directly or indirectly through BJP seats, coming of TDP in NDA (10 seats predicted) & maybe direct or indirect support from TRS (10)


trs is unlikely to suppot bjp.they are like opposition here.most probaby trs will support congress. tdp is the only party which might ally with nda.


----------



## arp2041

Congress 7 seats to 0 in Delhi...............................Kapil Sibal will lose his seat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> True! Apparently 62% of JDU voters wants Modi as PM. Just goes to show... even if JDU gets few seats.. it's only 'cause of Modi. Nitish's big problem was his ego. He wanted to be seen as a leader above Modi in NDA. & they guy will end up being na ghar ka, aur na ghat ka!


100% correct. Even many JDU leaders are upset with Nitish's ego. You will see a great drama in JDU soon.



arp2041 said:


> I think of all the 33 seats which Congress got last time in AP would be going to NDA either directly or indirectly through BJP seats, coming of TDP in NDA (10 seats predicted) & maybe direct or indirect support from TRS (10)


cant say about TRS but TDP and possibly YSR can support BJP(TDP can join NDA and YSR can support from outside)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

neehar said:


> trs is unlikely to suppot bjp.they are like opposition here.most probaby trs will support congress. tdp is the only party which might ally with nda.



I am talking about OUTSIDE SUPPORT just like Maya & Mulayam gives to UPA.


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Congress 7 seats to 0 in Delhi...............................Kapil Sibal will lose his seat



Possitive devlopment 4 bjp 3 aap ...earlier it was otherway round and one modi rally in delhi bjp will get all seven or 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

arp2041 said:


> I am talking about OUTSIDE SUPPORT just like Maya & Mulayam gives to UPA.


thats what i was trying to say.both trs and bjp are posing that they are the sole winners for telangana.so they are more like rivals here.and after announcing telangana congress has reminded trs should merge into congress as per the previous promises of trs.and trs replied that they will discuss the issue once telangana bill is passed.so even trs is not merged in to congress they might be allied to congress.jagan has many times declared that he wont support NDA and TDP is favorable to nda.and there are good chances of him supporting nda from outside.in any case. i am expecting more seats for tdp than any other party in AP so NDA might benefit more with tdp than any other party.having said all this...if telangana bill is not passed there are good chances of trs getting allied with bjp.


----------



## Jason bourne

Gujrat 22bjp 4 congress  

Goa 1 bjp 1 congress I doubt


----------



## Indo-guy

arp2041 said:


> Congress 7 seats to 0 in Delhi...............................Kapil Sibal will lose his seat


 
Zero sum loss theory ...He gets Zero ...Congress gets Zero !!!


----------



## arp2041

Arnab - "what is happening to Congress??"

Panelist - "RG gives one interview, Congress loses 20 seats, he gives another, Congress loses 40..........."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Haryana: 

BJP: 6 AAP: 1 HJC:1 Cong: 1 INLD: 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Watch amit shah live on tej news ..


----------



## Bhai Zakir

JanjaWeed said:


> Aah... if only Nitish had held his horses back! After general elections JDU will end up a dhobi ka kutta!




All of these predictions in Bihar are saying that RJD will gain heavily.

After RJD + LJP + Congress alliance it will sweep the Bihar and throwing bjp/jdu out of bihar.


----------



## kaykay

Haryana(10 seats)
BJP 6
AAP 1
HJC 1
INLD 1.
PS: so NDA is getting 7 seats in Haryana(6 BJP and 1 HJC) and possibly INLD will support BJP too as what will they do with their 1 seat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Bhai Zakir said:


> All of these predictions in Bihar are saying that RJD will gain heavily.
> 
> After RJD + LJP + Congress alliance it will sweep the Bihar and throwing bjp/jdu out of bihar.


 
Nitish Kumar is to be blamed for RJD come back.

Too much confidence and too much arrogance ....

Nitish will have his lesson learnt in hard way .

will he come back to NDA to save Bihar government subsequently ? only time will tell....He should ...unless his ego is bigger than his party and Bihar ...



kaykay said:


> Haryana(10 seats)
> BJP 6
> AAP 1
> HJC 1
> INLD 1.
> PS: so NDA is getting 7 seats in Haryana(6 BJP and 1 HJC) and possibly INLD will support BJP too as what will they do with their 1 seat?


 
Every seat will count in this Lok sabha ...every vote will matter .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Arnab - "This isn't a Modi wave.....but.....an Anti-Congress TSUNAMI"


----------



## kaykay

Himanchal Pradesh(4 seats)
BJP 3
Congress 1.
Arunachal pradesh(2 seats)
BJP 1
Congress 1.



Bhai Zakir said:


> All of these predictions in Bihar are saying that RJD will gain heavily.
> 
> After RJD + LJP + Congress alliance it will sweep the Bihar and throwing bjp/jdu out of bihar.


Their alliance is formed before every election in last 15 years. Polls have been done considering that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> All of these predictions in Bihar are saying that RJD will gain heavily.
> 
> After RJD + LJP + Congress alliance it will sweep the Bihar and throwing bjp/jdu out of bihar.



You don't understand Indian politics, so pls don't write posts just based on your usual bias.

RJD, LJP, Congress & JDU are all fighting for the SAME minority votes, even if they make an alliance, it shouldn't affect BJP at all since anyway BJP isn't getting those votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## typoerror

Fakir Bhai gone into hiding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

73 the total so far for BJP by itself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kbd-raaf said:


> Haryana:
> 
> BJP: 6 AAP: 1 HJC:1 Cong: 1 INLD: 1




Only a fool can believe it. 

*One has to understand haryana and its politics*.

- Haryana is a state unaffected during Ram mandir issue.

- Haryana is a state unaffected during Mandal commision

- *Haryana is a state where a chief minister along with all of its ministers merged in the opposition party* 

- Haryana is a state famous for its MLA Aaya Ram Gaya Ram

Moral of the story prediction about Haryana is the impossible thing. It have always acted wiredly not effected by national mood.

BJP is zero in haryana if its not align with HJC or INLD. 



typoerror said:


> Fakir Bhai gone into hiding



aukat main rahe kutte ke bacche


----------



## jha

Bhai Zakir said:


> Only a fool can believe it.
> 
> *One has to understand haryana and its politics*.
> 
> - Haryana is a state unaffected during Ram mandir issue.
> 
> - Haryana is a state unaffected during Mandal commision
> 
> - *Haryana is a state where a chief minister along with all of its ministers merged in the opposition party*
> 
> - Haryana is a state famous for its MLA Aaya Ram Gaya Ram
> 
> Moral of the story prediction about Haryana is the impossible thing. It have always acted wiredly not effected by national mood.
> 
> BJP is zero in haryana *if its not align *with HJC or INLD.



Mandal Commission and Ram Mandir happened two decades ago. The recent development is Muzzafarnagar and Jats are directly involved in it. Jats have traditionally not voted for BJP and this time they are coming behind BJP enmasse. 
Not to forget the votes Bishnoi, Chautala and Rao Indrajit Singh will bring to the table.

Survey might be wrong in some places for Haryana as BJP mightleave some seats for Chautalas and Bishnoi. But its bang on for Congress. Congress is going to get 0-1 in Haryana.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

kbd-raaf said:


> 73 the total so far for BJP by itself?


I am not surprised.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

arp2041 said:


> You don't understand Indian politics, so pls don't write posts just based on your usual bias.
> 
> RJD, LJP, Congress & JDU are all fighting for the SAME minority votes, even if they make an alliance, it shouldn't affect BJP at all since anyway BJP isn't getting those votes.



Really?? and ur the chanakya of politics 

Now repeat with me, 

RJD = Yadav (16%) + OBCs (28%)

LJP = Dalits = 8.5%

Congress = dalts + upper caste + MBCs + Muslims

Muslims = 16.5%


As for the Muslims this times they will not waste their vote and vote in bulk for congress to stop communal forces.


----------



## kaykay

Jharkhand(14 seats).
BJP 8
Congress+JMM 3
Other 1
PS: this other is independent and will come to BJP ultimately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Bhai Zakir said:


> Really?? and ur the chanakya of politics
> 
> Now repeat with me,
> 
> RJD = Yadav (16%) + *OBCs (28%)*
> 
> LJP = Dalits = 8.5%
> 
> Congress = dalts + *upper caste + MBCs* + Muslims
> 
> Muslims = 16.5%
> 
> 
> As for the Muslims this times they will not waste their vote and vote in bulk for congress to stop communal forces.



Hehehehe... Good Joke... OBCs with Lalu..? Whats next Brahmins with MIM ..?



kaykay said:


> Jharkhand(14 seats).
> BJP 8
> Congress+JMM 3
> Other 1
> PS: this other is independent and will come to BJP ultimately.



Even JMM will come running to NDA. Shibu Shoren cant live without Kurshi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Bhai Zakir said:


> Really?? and ur the chanakya of politics
> 
> Now repeat with me,
> 
> RJD = Yadav (16%) + OBCs (28%)
> 
> LJP = Dalits = 8.5%
> 
> Congress = dalts + upper caste + MBCs + Muslims
> 
> Muslims = 16.5%
> 
> 
> As for the Muslims this times they will not waste their vote and vote in bulk for congress to stop communal forces.


WRONG.
Upper caste+ OBC goes to BJP. Enough to win 21 seats
PS: my caste 'Bhumihar' alone make 11% of Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> WRONG.
> Upper caste+ OBC goes to BJP. Enough to win 21 seats
> PS: my caste 'Bhumihar' alone make 11% of Bihar.



He is just making things out of thin air.. Its understandable when Congress is getting reduced to a national joke. I hope Rahul Gandhi does some more interviews.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashish1

Guys please explain me also??
Where are the elections happening??in which state??
I have not watched tv for months??


----------



## Bhai Zakir

jha said:


> Mandal Commission and Ram Mandir happened two decades ago. The recent development is Muzzafarnagar and Jats are directly involved in it. Jats have traditionally not voted for BJP and this time they are coming behind BJP enmasse.
> *Not to forget the votes Bishnoi, Chautala and Rao Indrajit Singh will bring to the table.*
> 
> Survey might be wrong in some places for Haryana as BJP mightleave some seats for Chautalas and Bishnoi. But its bang on for Congress. Congress is going to get 0-1 in Haryana.



That's happens when u speaks where u have no knowledge of the subject.

- bishnoi don't vote for HJC 

- The corrupt chautala (both father son are in jail) if u align with them it will blunt bjps anti corruption 

- One can't align with HJC and chautala  its like saying aligning with DMK & AIADMK at same time 

- As for the Rao Inderjit Singh he was a MP for last 15-20 years there is huge anti incumbency against him in gurgaon 

the gurgaon seat will go for AAP or congress 

- *The upper caste and specially baniyas who were the vote bank of BJP in the past will vote for AAP because kejriwal is a baniya and from haryana.* 



ashish1 said:


> Guys please explain me also??
> Where are the elections happening??in which state??
> I have not watched tv for months??



This means u have a life or ur a caveman


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


> All of these predictions in Bihar are saying that RJD will gain heavily.
> 
> After RJD + LJP + Congress alliance it will sweep the Bihar and throwing bjp/jdu out of bihar.



Wow... which opinion poll is that? care to post your source? Congi + RJD + LJP + JDU all are fighting for the same turf, leaving BJP free to contest in all 40 seats without any obligation to anyone! now.. you do the math!


----------



## ranjeet

kaykay said:


> Haryana(10 seats)
> BJP 6
> AAP 1
> HJC 1
> INLD 1.
> PS: so NDA is getting 7 seats in Haryana(6 BJP and 1 HJC) and possibly INLD will support BJP too as what will they do with their 1 seat?


yeah INLD is going with BJP there is no doubt about it ... Chautalas future is at stake in Haryana assembly.


----------



## ashish1

Bhai Zakir said:


> '
> This means u have a life or ur a caveman


Just tell me one thing.is BJP winning or not??


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kaykay said:


> WRONG.
> Upper caste+ OBC goes to BJP. Enough to win 21 seats
> PS: my caste 'Bhumihar' alone make 11% of Bihar.




Upper caste specially brahmins (apart from some traiter and fools) will not vote for BJP. 
*
Because Modi is anti Brahmins, he have killed hiren pandya a brahmin home minister of gujarat (his wife and father says so) he harasses sanjeev bhat (brahmin IPS) vinod sharma (ias) and he stolen a fair chance to be PM from MM Joshi a deserving, educated, expereanced and well respected brahmin.*

*Brahmin voters are very smart specially in UP they vote in a bulk and strategically. Its easy to fool bihari brahmins but not UP brahmins. *


----------



## jha

Bhai Zakir said:


> *That's happens when u speaks where u have no knowledge of the subject.*
> 
> - bishnoi don't vote for HJC
> 
> - The corrupt chautala (both father son are in jail) if u align with them it will blunt bjps anti corruption
> 
> - One can't align with HJC and chautala  its like saying aligning with DMK & AIADMK at same time
> 
> - As for the Rao Inderjit Singh he was a MP for last 15-20 years there is huge anti incumbency against him in gurgaon
> 
> the gurgaon seat will go for AAP or congress
> 
> - *The upper caste and specially baniyas who were the vote bank of BJP in the past will vote for AAP because kejriwal is a baniya and from haryana.*



Yes .. Your knowledge is quite visible here...

Since when is anti-corrpuption such a big plank in Haryana..? 

You conveniently forgot to mention Muzzafarnagar , its impact on JATs and the change in their voting patterns...

Huge anti-incumbency is against Congress in Gurgaon .. not Rao Inderjit Singh as he has been constantly targeting Hudda. Not to mention Gurgaon being an urban seat and Modi's hold on Urban voters.

And Lastly.. Upper Caste and Baniya will never vote for any party other than BJP . Even you know the reason for that. As for Kejriwal : He will draw a blank from Haryana. His favourite Yogendra Yadav is also loosing.

Next time onwards try to use less number of smileys. It reveals the true value of your posts. which is Joke..



Bhai Zakir said:


> Upper caste specially brahmins (apart from some traiter and fools) will not vote for BJP.
> *Because Modi is anti Brahmins, he have killed hiren pandya a brahmin home minister of gujarat (his wife and father says so) he harasses sanjeev bhat (brahmin IPS) vinod sharma (ias) and he stolen a fair chance to be PM from MM Joshi a deserving, educated, expereanced and well respected brahmin.*
> 
> *Brahmin voters are very smart specially in UP they vote in a bulk and strategically. Its easy to fool bihari brahmins but not UP brahmins. *



Yup.. You are spokesperson of Brahmins..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

MH : 15 bjp 15 shivsena

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Bhai Zakir said:


> Upper caste specially brahmins (apart from some traiter and fools) will not vote for BJP.
> *
> Because Modi is anti Brahmins, he have killed hiren pandya a brahmin home minister of gujarat (his wife and father says so) he harasses sanjeev bhat (brahmin IPS) vinod sharma (ias) and he stolen a fair chance to be PM from MM Joshi a deserving, educated, expereanced and well respected brahmin.*
> 
> *Brahmin voters are very smart specially in UP they vote in a bulk and strategically. Its easy to fool bihari brahmins but not UP brahmins. *


Epic fail. In Bihar 99% people have never even heard name of Hiren Pandya. And regarding UP brahmins, they are biggest supporters of BJP this time along with OBCs. BJP will surprise you this time by winning around 240 seats alone in country wide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

So from this survey itself it looks like the NDA will get 240+ seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

ashish1 said:


> Just tell me one thing.is BJP winning or not??



There is a anti incumbency wave for sure, because never in the history of India a prime minister rules 10 years in a row other then nehru. 

But the mandate is scattered, *bjp have no national leader that's why they imported one from a state.* 

Even after getting some seats and when near the power all the hell will break and it will be civil war in bjp. *And not to forget old cunning fox advani he will not give up easily in the name of attracting allies they will dump modi.* 


*For voters local leader + good MP candidates matters most as they are their people and representative and bjp have none in most of the states. *
*
The modi's role is limited to the providing billion of black money, spreading propogenda and attracting crowd but its the local candidates that attracts votes otherwise people get turn off. 

They know its the MP who work for their local issues not PM of India.*


AAP will eat up anti congress votes in the urban areas.


Congress will attract the votes of girls, dalits, Muslims, Christians, Brahmins rural India, old congress votes who don't came out to vote will vote this time because of a Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Maharashtra(48 seats).
BJP+SS (30)
Cong+NCP (12)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

kbd-raaf said:


> So from this survey itself it looks like the NDA will get 240+ seats.


 
NDA will be number one ...but 240 + looks bit far stretched ...
220 at the max .

NDA will still struggle to cobble up simple majority ...


----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


> There is a anti incumbency wave for sure, because never in the history of India a prime minister rules 10 years in a row other then nehru.
> 
> But the mandate is scattered, *bjp have no national leader that's why they imported one from a state.*
> 
> Even after getting some seats and when near the power all the hell will break and it will be civil war in bjp. *And not to forget old cunning fox advani he will not give up easily in the name of attracting allies they will dump modi.*
> 
> 
> *For voters local leader + good MP candidates matters most as they are their people and representative and bjp have none in most of the states. *
> *
> The modi's role is limited to the providing billion of black money, spreading propogenda and attracting crowd but its the local candidates that attracts votes otherwise people get turn off.
> 
> They know its the MP who work for their local issues not PM of India.*
> 
> 
> AAP will eat up anti congress votes in the urban areas.
> 
> 
> Congress will attract the votes of girls, dalits, Muslims, Christians, Brahmins rural India, old congress votes who don't came out to vote will vote this time because of a Gandhi.


Hehe brahmin votes stop day dreaming


----------



## kaykay

Madhya Pradesh(29 seats)
BJP 24
Cong 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

kaykay said:


> Maharashtra(48 seats).
> BJP+SS (30)
> Cong+NCP (12)


 
30 seats for NDA in Maharsahtra seems too much .

Maharshatra is traditional Congress stronghold . At the max with current anti congress wave - NDA may max go to upto 20-22


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kaykay said:


> Epic fail. In Bihar 99% people have never even heard name of Hiren Pandya. *And regarding UP brahmins, they are biggest supporters of BJP *this time along with OBCs. BJP will surprise you this time by winning around 240 seats alone in country wide.



If that was the case a u will be seeing BJP CM sitting in lucknow but to burst ur bubble the brahmins of UP are very smart and i have lots of them as friends. The sp is there because brahmins have not voted for the bjp.

They will never vote for anti brahmin Modi. 



Indo-guy said:


> 30 seats for NDA in Maharsahtra seems too much .
> 
> Maharshatra is traditional Congress stronghold . At the max with current anti congress wave - NDA may max go to upto 20-22




Its all a time pass, people will be shocked after the election results as they are not decided on twitter, facebook, media hype, pre- poll surveys.

Congress is going out and its seats will reduce but bjp will be no where to form a govt. for sure.


----------



## kaykay

Indo-guy said:


> 30 seats for NDA in Maharsahtra seems too much .
> 
> Maharshatra is traditional Congress stronghold . At the max with current anti congress wave - NDA may max go to upto 20-22


Even today NDA has 15+ seats if I am not wrong. Believe me they are gonna do much better than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chola warrior

INDIC said:


> So if you move to Delhi or mumbai or Calcutta you will expect a vegetable vendor or a bus conductor or a shop keeper to know English.


----------



## Android

What about PAAP???


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> *bjp have no national leader that's why they imported one from a state.*





A person BORN in a state of INDIA is an IMPORTED LEADER.

& a person BORN in ITALY is a TRUE national Indian LEADER?????

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## kaykay

Android said:


> What about PAAP???


5-7 seats at best. But I really want AAP to win on Amethi seat(hehe and you know why)

Rajastha(25 seats)
BJP 21
Congress 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> 5-7 seats at best. But I really want AAP to win on Amethi seat(hehe and you know why)
> 
> Rajastha(25 seats)
> BJP 21
> Congress 4




50% vote share 3rd state where bjp is geting ovr 50 % vote share


----------



## kaykay

Uttar Pradesh(My state)-80 seats.
BJP 34 seats
BSP 21 seats
SP 20 seats
PS: BJP will further rise for sure.

Not to forget that BJP's seats(in UP) is rising constantly with every months. Poll showing that 
Oct'13- 17 seats.
Jan'14- 30 seats.
Feb'14- 34 seats.
PS: I can gurantee that BJP will do much better in coming 2 months and will be somewhere between 45-52 seats at last.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433984064127635457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

kaykay said:


> 5-7 seats at best. But I really want AAP to win on Amethi seat(hehe and you know why)
> 
> Rajastha(25 seats)
> BJP 21
> Congress 4


 
mee too . But looks difficult. It's a howetown of Gandhis. They have looked after that constituency well ...


----------



## arp2041

Congress/UPA DECIMATED, predicted to win 100 in total from around 230 last time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

kaykay said:


> Uttar Pradesh(My state)-80 seats.
> BJP 34 seats
> BSP 21 seats
> SP 20 seats
> PS: BJP will further rise for sure.
> 
> Not to forget that BJP's seats(in UP) is rising constantly with every months. Poll showing that
> Oct'13- 17 seats.
> Jan'14- 30 seats.
> Feb'14- 34 seats.
> PS: I can gurantee that BJP will do much better in coming 2 months and will be somewhere between 45-52 seats at last.


 
2 states that NDA must concentrate are UP and Maharashtra ....

If they have to reach magic mark ...


----------



## kbd-raaf

So the NDA got 227 seats from this poll, BJP with 202 of them UPA with 101 (Cong 89) and the rest got 205.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

kaykay said:


> Uttar Pradesh(My state)-80 seats.
> BJP 34 seats
> BSP 21 seats
> SP 20 seats
> PS: BJP will further rise for sure.
> 
> Not to forget that BJP's seats(in UP) is rising constantly with every months. Poll showing that
> Oct'13- 17 seats.
> Jan'14- 30 seats.
> Feb'14- 34 seats.
> PS: I can gurantee that BJP will do much better in coming 2 months and will be somewhere between 45-52 seats at last.



Modi must campaign hard and himself contest from a seat in UP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Indo-guy said:


> 2 states that NDA must concentrate are UP and Maharashtra ....
> 
> If they have to reach magic mark ...


Definitely. I guess NDA is doing good in both Maharashtra and UP till now. BJP should just maintain their accelerating lead in both states(especially in UP) with more Modi rallies which are quite planned at last. That will further bring big change in favour of BJP.


----------



## Bombermanx1

For some congress fanboys here
In end nobody votes for bjp right? and everyone is voting for congress? i wonder the previous 4 states election has shown a different picture of how good congress is doing
The gandhis will be done this time..Nobody likes dynastic politics.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433985250134216705

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

Some of parliament poll results for Tamil Nadu region related to national scenario: 

On what basis you will vote in upcoming elections : 
1. For strong central government - 39.07%
2. Based on regional parties - 34.06%
3. Based on candidate - 19.37%

Which alliance do you think will give better government after upcoming elections:
1. NDA - 42.34%
2. Third Front - 27%
3. UPA - 24.42%.

Who is your desired PM candidate?
1. Modi - 32.72%
2. Rahul - 24%
3. Jaya - 33.37%  (People's bond to Jaya maybe)

How do you rate central governments performance?
Worst - 48.25%
Average - 41.57%
Disappointing - 5%

How do you rate ADMK's performance in Tamil Nadu so far?
Good - 35%
Average - 52.29%

Will you support AAP in Tamil Nadu?
NO - 87.88%
Yes - 11.19%

Which alliance will you support in Tamil Nadu? *SUPPORT FOR BJP MORE THAN DMK* 
ADMK - 40.57%
BJP - 21.87%
DMK - 15.86%
Congress - 9%

Vote sharing projection 2014 elections *AGAIN SHOCKING PROJECTION*
ADMK - 40.57%
BJP - 21%
DMK - 15.36%

So it's going to be clear rout for NDA in Tamil Nadu presuming ADMK will alliance with NDA post-poll. Tamilians always knew what is good for healthy India . KICK OUT ALL CORRUPTS

LINK - - » தேர்தல் கருத்துக் கணிப்புகள் (மேற்கு மண்டலம்) » Puthiyathalaimurai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> So the NDA got 227 seats from this poll, BJP with 202 of them UPA with 101 (*Cong 89*) and the rest got 205.



Even after emergency, congress din't got those nos. this is the WORST performance EVER of Congress!!!


----------



## kaykay

Android said:


> Modi must campaign hard and himself contest from a seat in UP


Thats true. He should contest from Varanasi or Lucknow.

NDA- 227 seats(BJP-202).
UPA- 101 seats(Cong-89).
Others- 215 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> Even after emergency, congress din't got those nos. this is the WORST performance EVER of Congress!!!



One should never discount the Congress. I bet they'll pull something off right before the elections (Private sector reservations etc) to pull their numbers to 100+


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433986506659610624


kbd-raaf said:


> One should never discount the Congress. I bet they'll pull something off right before the elections (Private sector reservations etc) to pull their numbers to 100+



Guys like me will leave India for Congo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> One should never discount the Congress. I bet they'll pull something off right before the elections (Private sector reservations etc) to pull their numbers to 100+



I would have believed you if it was 2009 or if atleast 6 months were left to elections. But the anti-Congress sentiment is reaching it's PEAK now, only a miracle can save them from there worst defeat ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

kbd-raaf said:


> One should never discount the Congress. I bet they'll pull something off right before the elections (Private sector reservations etc) to pull their numbers to 100+


Even if the Rahul Gandhi hangs a carrot in form of Private sector reservations i highly doubt seniors leaders would be able to pull out a big enough rabbit out of their collective holes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur




----------



## kaykay

kbd-raaf said:


> One should never discount the Congress. I bet they'll pull something off right before the elections (Private sector reservations etc) to pull their numbers to 100+


Parliament session is gonna be over in just few days. After that no bill can be passed.
PS: Actually 10-15 independent MPs will obviously support who ever form the govt. So NDA need just around 260 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Whatever seats others ie. cross benchers would get should be added to NDA's tally. I think anywhere between 15-20 seats for crossbenchers is very possible.

So by this poll

227+20(Crossbenchers or Independents)+10(TDP) = 257 is within NDA's fold.I would give 15 remaining seats to BJP from UP and BIHAR as figures of 34 and 21 are way understated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

VeeraBahadur said:


>


they are Wrong in Assessment of Up Bjp wll get At least 50+ seats in Uttar Pradesh it wll be 1991 result repeat or even more than that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

NKVD said:


> they are Wrong in Assessment of Up Bjp wll get At least 50+ seats in Uttar Pradesh it wll be 1991 result repeat or even more than that



Yes , I also think so read my above comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Chola warrior said:


> We are not afraid of Hindi. You are way out of understanding my point. As i said "Tamil will live until Tamils live" but my concern is for commoners in TN struggling due to this language policy and also not giving equal rights to all languages.
> 
> O presume you are from Andhra then I have no point in explaining.
> 
> 
> So you are expecting a bus conductor or a shop keeper in Tamil Nadu to know Hindi?
> This is what we call hypocrite. You want everyone with different language origin to learn Hindi and make it pan India.



Not in TN but in Hyderabad and Bangalore. People in Andhra Pradesh watches every kind of movies in English, Hindi and Telugu but still Telugu film industry is second largest in India after Hindi film industry. English is the language of elite, not of the commoners and can't compete with the penetration Hindi has as a lingua franca of India, maybe English would be popular after 100 years but right now its only a language of elite. But you have your choice and I respect that choice but don't speak for others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

walwal said:


> BY doing so isn't congress meddling with the faith and trust (?) resposed in them by Muslim community ? Congress has been in power for about 90% time since independence. They have just been blabbering that RSS is communal but haven't touched them at all. Does it not say all ? If RSS is hell bent on destroying the fabric of country, divide on religious line - who is stopping them ? Who has stopped Lalu/ Mulayam/ Communists from approaching the courts ? If Congress can dare to ban SIMI, why not RSS ?
> 
> Finally well said @The_Showstopper .



Its all politics my friend. Congress with its vote bank politics has been creating a paranoia among muslims by depicting Hindutva Brigade as an eternal enemy and BJP is replicating the same by spreading lies as to how "Hindus are in danger in their own country". It wouldn't be fair to compare RSS with SIMI. SIMI is a toddler organisation when compared to RSS. And though some RSS members were involved in terror activities, yet it can't be termed as a terrorist organisation without substantial evidence. Yet you can't deny the fact that RSS does try to manipulate history and politics by working in the background.



walwal said:


> @Bhai Zakir - Congress goes all frontal attack on RSS, dragging in the same theories of assassination of Mahatma Gandhi. But on other hand they join hands with AIMIM, Muslim League; isn't it matter of convenience with strange bed fellows who contradict with their philosophy ?
> 
> The thought process which has been instilled in common man with all these years is so ridiculous that the moment we say minority and vulnerable - we think of Muslims ! Have we ever pondered why is it so ? Majority people who form part of minority community *are easily swayed on emotions*, systematically kept illiterate by your own trusted political partners (Congress), fear-mongered in the name of RSS and now a days saffron terrorism.




As I stated earlier, there isn't much of a difference b/w the two "national" parties. Both can go to any extent to get their things done. And the saying that in politics there is no permanent friend or enemy is once again proved by the following news article.

MIM not untouchable for us, says BJP - The Hindu

Don't you think its actually most of the people in India who are easily swayed on emotions and not just muslims.



walwal said:


> But minority within minority - Sikhs, Christians, Jains, Buddhists........................................................................................and who can forget Parsis ? *Do we have someone to think of them?*
> 
> or genuinely we think of everyone on an equitable basis as an - INDIAN ?




Because they don't form any sort of vote bank barring Sikhs to some extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

NKVD said:


> they are Wrong in Assessment of Up Bjp wll get At least 50+ seats in Uttar Pradesh it wll be 1991 result repeat or even more than that


completely agree, C-VOTER is known for its conservative predictions,but look at the situation if we r doing the most coservative one the NDA is getting always 225+ then imagine how it wud be on the result day


----------



## Bhai Zakir

arp2041 said:


> A person BORN in a state of INDIA is an IMPORTED LEADER.
> 
> & a person BORN in ITALY is a TRUE national Indian LEADER?????



Shameless trolling will not change any fact.

Go and read my post again, i have said that bjp have no NATIONAL leader that's why they are importing from STATE. 

sonia have nothing to do with this thread and this so called italian isuue have died in 2004 itself. Now there is a son of India rahul a Indian born in India not sonia.


----------



## ranjeet

I know the today's C voter predictions were heartwarming but we shouldn't get complacent there is still huge amount of work to be done. Take todays predictions as much needed adrenalin shot to push through last lap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

jiki said:


> completely agree, C-VOTER is known for its conservative predictions,but look at the situation if we r doing the most coservative one the NDA is getting always 225+ then imagine how it wud be on the result day



C-VOTER is owned by RSS official (refer to kejriwal's interview with Rajat Sharma on India tv)


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai Zakir said:


> Shameless trolling will not change any fact.
> 
> Go and read my post again, i have said that bjp have no NATIONAL leader that's why they are importing from STATE.
> 
> sonia have nothing to do with this thread and this so called italian isuue have died in 2004 itself. Now there is a son of India rahul a Indian born in India not sonia.


I admire your persistence. but it's a shame that the son of India Rahul wasn't projected as a PM inspite of so much demand from the Congress cadre.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Bombermanx1 said:


> For some congress fanboys here
> In end nobody votes for bjp right? and everyone is voting for congress? i wonder the previous 4 states election has shown a different picture of how good congress is doing
> The gandhis will be done this time..Nobody likes dynastic politics.



*Kid its not about dynasty but about the good product.
Suzuki is dynasty

Honda is dynasty

Ford is dynasty

Tata is dynasty

Dabur is dynasty

Bajaj is dynasty

Birla is dynasty*


*But people why their products because they are good*


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> C-VOTER is owned by RSS official (refer to kejriwal's interview with Rajat Sharma on India tv)



Stop pigshiting, you are talking about man who had hundreds of pages of proofs against Shila D.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jiki

Bhai Zakir said:


> C-VOTER is owned by RSS official (refer to kejriwal's interview with Rajat Sharma on India tv)


hey u stop bloody dolt,dork,boor useless fagot ............
i never courted u bcoz we r a useless bacteria and germs of a squalor hole, i dont even giv a shit to u and what u think , i know bitter and ample of indian slang also, so dont compel me to use those over here........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Kid its not about dynasty but about the good product.
> Suzuki is dynasty
> 
> Honda is dynasty
> 
> Ford is dynasty
> 
> Tata is dynasty
> 
> Dabur is dynasty
> 
> Bajaj is dynasty
> 
> Birla is dynasty*
> 
> 
> *But people why their products because they are good*






Are you able to differentiate between public and private sector , Corporate and Politics ??




*Or do you imply that RG runs Congress like his corporate private company ?? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Shameless trolling will not change any fact.
> 
> Go and read my post again, i have said that bjp have no NATIONAL leader that's why they are importing from STATE.
> 
> sonia have nothing to do with this thread and this so called italian isuue have died in 2004 itself. Now there is a son of India rahul a Indian born in India not sonia.



That state leader is so popular that Congress is afraid of fielding any of their national leaders against him  and that same state leader will be credited to decimate Congress to double digits for the first time since 1951. 

*
Don't worry like the issue of being Italian ,the political issue of Gujarat riots will die after this election.  
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Bhai Zakir said:


> C-VOTER is owned by RSS official (refer to kejriwal's interview with Rajat Sharma on India tv)



_Cvoter was roughly correct in Last polls which i examined(Remember polls are only about VS-Seat conversion is diff thing)_

_*Opinion Poll checking done by me *_*:* *Cvoter*



*M.P*


_MP VS in Cvoter poll ~ BJP 43% Cong 39% 
Results ~ BJP 45.7% Cong 37.1%_


*RJ*

_RJ VS in Cvoter poll ~ BJP 42% Cong 34% 
Results ~ BJP 46% Cong 33.7%_


*CG*
_CG VS in Cvoter poll ~ BJP 43% Cong 41% 
Results ~ BJP 42.3% Cong 41.6%_


*DELHI*

_Delhi VS in Cvoter poll ~ BJP 33% Cong 30% AAP 29% 
Results ~ BJP 33.3% Cong 24.7% AAP 29.7%_



*Roughly correct and withing Margin of Error* within most cases ,I have done for CSDS also which i will post if you like

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> Are you able to differentiate between public and private sector , Corporate and Politics ??
> 
> 
> 
> *Or do you imply that RG runs Congress like his corporate private company ?? *




I just shattered the propogenda of dynasty when one talk about the privatization of Indian govt. companies or departments like people says make Indian railway private so that it will improve then what's wrong in a party.

We want result, be it private or public one has to fulfill the demand and aspirations of all people not of a group only.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> I just shattered the propogenda of dynasty when one talk about the privatization of Indian govt. companies or departments like people says make Indian railway private so that it will improve then what's wrong in a party.
> 
> We want result, be it private or public one has to fulfill the demand and aspirations of all people not of a group only.




*
Are you nuts ?? Do you understand what you are saying ??

By your logic ,country should be run like private company ie. like good old monarch days. *


----------



## kaykay

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Kid its not about dynasty but about the good product.
> Suzuki is dynasty
> 
> Honda is dynasty
> 
> Ford is dynasty
> 
> Tata is dynasty
> 
> Dabur is dynasty
> 
> Bajaj is dynasty
> 
> Birla is dynasty*
> 
> 
> *But people why their products because they are good*


Yes those companies are dynastic because they are owner of those companies. But are you saying that Sonia is owner of India? Are you gone nuts?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

kaykay said:


> Yes those companies are dynastic because they are owner of those companies. But are you saying that Sonia is owner of India? Are you gone nuts?



You can't defeat mind filled with blind premeditated preoccupied hate with logic .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Isro chairman madhavan nair having tea at namo t stall

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chola warrior

INDIC said:


> Not in TN but in Hyderabad and Bangalore. People in Andhra Pradesh watches every kind of movies in English, Hindi and Telugu but still Telugu film industry is second largest in India after Hindi film industry. English is the language of elite, not of the commoners and can't compete with the penetration Hindi has as a lingua franca of India, maybe English would be popular after 100 years but right now its only a language of elite. But you have your choice and I respect that choice but don't speak for others.



I never spoke for anyone and your defense is now how big Telugu move industry? Gosh!! The name "Andhra Pradesh" itself derived from Hindi. That's why I had said no point in explaining this to people like you.

English is language of elites not commoners? Likewise Hindi is language when one visits those states and don't expect commoner in Tamil Nadu to learn Hindi. Why should one do that? so in nutshell one must learn Hindi to show he is true India? NO 

You don't try to be hypocrite and don't expect everyone to adopt Hindi as their language. We know when to learn to Hindi at the same time give respect to "Unity in Diversity". So no need of unified language just try to be in unity by giving equal rights and respect to diversity.


----------



## INDIC

Chola warrior said:


> I never spoke for anyone.
> 
> You don't try to be hypocrite and don't expect everyone to adopt Hindi as their language. We know when to learn to Hindi at the same time give respect to "Unity in Diversity". So no need of unified language just try to be in unity by giving equal rights and respect to diversity.



You tried to speak for other South Indians. The issue was sorted out long back and everyone was given choice to have its own way, so what is the need of talking it today.


----------



## Chola warrior

INDIC said:


> You tried to speak for other South Indians. The issue was sorted out long back and everyone was given choice to have its own way, so what is the need of talking it today.



You're the one wanted Hindi as lingua franca and expected conductor, fruit seller etc., to speak in Hindi. 

I don't hate Hindi and I can speak Hindi very well but it comes to play only outside Tamil Nadu not INSIDE and all I'm saying is just give equal rights in all regards.


----------



## INDIC

Chola warrior said:


> I never spoke for anyone and your defense is now how big Telugu move industry? Gosh!! The name "Andhra Pradesh" itself derived from Hindi. That's why I had said no point in explaining this to people like you.



Andhra is the ancient name of Telugu people even mentioned in Mahabharata and Pradesh is Sanskrit in origin, not Hindi.


----------



## Puchtoon

Ravi Nair said:


> How reliable are polls in India though? any idea on margin of error?



Saar check my thread 

Opinion poll Study by puchtoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

INDIC said:


> Pradesh is Sanskrit in origin, not Hindi.



That's the difference. You have your roots in sanskrit so its easy for you to accept Hindi which also has sankrit root. But we don't consider our roots in Sanskrit so we can't take it easy.


----------



## Android

Chola warrior said:


> I never spoke for anyone and your defense is now how big Telugu move industry? Gosh!! The name "Andhra Pradesh" itself derived from Hindi. That's why I had said no point in explaining this to people like you.
> 
> English is language of elites not commoners? Likewise Hindi is language when one visits those states and don't expect commoner in Tamil Nadu to learn Hindi. Why should one do that? so in nutshell one must learn Hindi to show he is true India? NO
> 
> You don't try to be hypocrite and don't expect everyone to adopt Hindi as their language. We know when to learn to Hindi at the same time give respect to "Unity in Diversity". So no need of unified language just try to be in unity by giving equal rights and respect to diversity.



Pradesh is also a Sanskrit word. India need a National Language. What do you guys think about Sanskrit. If GoI in future decides to revive and make it a National Language will people of TN accept it??? as its the sacred language of Hinduism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Chola warrior said:


> That's the difference. You have your roots in sanskrit so its easy for you to accept Hindi which also has sankrit root. *But we don't consider our roots in Sanskrit so we can't take it easy*.



Sanskrit is the religious language of Hindus which shaped our ancient culture all across India and thus influenced the South Indians languages a lot. Are you referring to colonial garbage of Aryan-Dravidian divide, have you ever looked at genetic tests for ancestry of South Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chola warrior

Android said:


> Pradesh is also a Sanskrit word. India need a National Language. What do you guys think about Sanskrit. If GoI in future decides to revive and make it a National Language will people of TN accept it??? as its the sacred language of Hinduism



Look. my point is we don't need any national language then there won't be any meaning for "Unity in Diversity".
If you still stand by your point then I must say; Sanskrit and Tamil co-existed in Indus belt and also during pre-historic period. Sanskrit contributed to spirituality, vedas, worships while Tamil contributed to arts, literature, poetic etc.,
Tamil is very much active even now and Sanskrit speakers are reduced to numbers. So can you accept Tamil as National language?

This is never ending scenario hence lets not bring in National language myth here. Lets be proud of diversity and leave it individual person's interest without any impositions and equal rights.



INDIC said:


> Sanskrit is the religious language of Hindus which shaped our ancient culture all across India and thus influenced the South Indians languages a lot. Are you referring to colonial garbage of Aryan-Dravidian divide, have you ever looked at genetic tests for ancestry of South Indians.



You want to be identified yourself as ? then go ahead but don't speak for others
You told me not to speak for all South Indians so its better you also have your limits and not to speak for all South Indian languages. Not all south Indian languages are influenced by Sanskrit, got it?


Its not colonial garbage but research and proofs so better to go through them. Search for Indus scripts to get some knowledge.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

There is a serious problem with Somnath Bharti's attitude, AAP admits - The Times of India


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Bhai Zakir said:


> C-VOTER is owned by RSS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Chola warrior said:


> Its not colonial garbage but research and proofs so better to go through them.



I too believed it until I saw the genetic test which shows great amount of Northern ancestry among South Indians. Infact I also found that Dravida(Sanskrit)/Dramila(Pali) was the ancient name of Tamil people and Dravida was just one of the numerous tribes that lived in South India in ancient time, not all South Indians were Dravida. That's why I called Aryan-Dravidian divide as colonial garbage.



Chola warrior said:


> Not all south Indian languages are influenced by Sanskrit, got it?



Why are denying the history.
Grantha alphabet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Bhai Zakir said:


> Shameless trolling will not change any fact.
> 
> Go and read my post again, i have said that bjp have no NATIONAL leader that's why they are importing from STATE.
> 
> sonia have nothing to do with this thread and this so called italian isuue have died in 2004 itself. Now there is a son of India rahul a Indian born in India not sonia.




Who is the national leader in congress apart from bast@rd gandhi as per your definition?? 

From Pranab mukharji to P Chidambram every one belongs to state politics in their early ages same case with BJP leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

INDIC said:


> I too believed it until I saw the genetic test which shows great amount Northern ancestry among South Indians. Infact I also found that Dravida(Sanskrit)/Dramila(Pali) was the ancient name of Tamil people and Dravida was just one of the numerous tribes that lived in South India in ancient time, not all South Indians were Dravida. That's why I called Aryan-Dravidian divide as colonial garbage.



Now are you discussing about genetics or language? If genetic then it goes to whole different set.
1. Tamil is not originated from Sanskrit.
2. I'm not talking against any language here.
3. But I'm against their impositions.
4. There is no need of National Language and its not Hindi.
5. Respect and give equal rights for all languages and leave the learning to person's interest.

I don't want to see states name written in Hindi in display of "Unity in Diversity" parade in Republic day but a real "Unity based on equal rights for diversity".

6. If you are from Andhra. Sorry, you will not understand this and I can't explain you.

Good night



INDIC said:


> Why are denying the history.
> Grantha alphabet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Its not influence on Tamil but blend of sanskrit and tamil by brahmins to translate vedas and for political purposes between rulers.
This doesn't prove Tamil originated from Sanskrit but proves Sanskrit and Tamil Co-existed. You better read its purpose and usage.

Grantha scripts were used to translate sanskrit vedas to Tamil by brahmins. It was in usage during Asoka and Pandya ruled providing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

Bombermanx1 said:


> You IDIOT! if you know the meaning of Idiot! then walk away
> Why don't you say what good product Nehru dynasty gave us? dont poach Gandhis name !
> The REAL Gandhis are NOWHERE TO BE SEEN IN POLITICS SO SHUT THE FOCK UP!Only Idiots are MADEUP GANDHU FAMILY .Which they try so hard to keep it off media!
> 
> 
> abe kutte ki aulaad? why didn't you insult others before with that rant?Want to have more?
> 
> Yeh Bhai Zakiirai Hame toh Zakia Jaffri ki maiyya chodh diya? no regrets! i want to know what you want? I ASK THIS SICKULAR AND OTHER IDIOTS! Read first and then complain! Nakhre mat banaao There is a limit to Tolerance once you cross that Thershold? Then say GOODBYE! :d


I didnt want to get personal, but this guy has redrawn the lines comparing THEM WITH Crusades and what not!He got proof otherwise its just shite!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

fsayed said:


> i m not able seee 0.5 can u plzz highlight or guide me



Anupam Bardolia has won 11.5 Votes
Bobeeta Sharma 114.5 votes
Jury Sharma Bardolai 215.5 votes


----------



## Jason bourne

I keep saying IT+ IT= IT (Indian Talent+ Information Technology = India Tomorrow). IT sector can be shining light of brand India: #NaMo

@NASCOM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

YSR Cong chief Jaganmohan Reddy meets BJP President Rajnath Singh over Telangana issue...


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> @Oscar @Aeronaut
> 
> Plz ban this member and the people who have thanked him immediately they have bropken every rule of this forum, personal attacks, abused and anti Muslim abuses even to the mother.
> 
> If u don't take any action within 24 hrs then u will have no right to refrain me from the countering these BS. I know how to deal with this pigs.




Comeon , no one is infracted for giving thanks and there is nothing anti-muslim in that post and don't play innocent, we have seen your similar post filled with personal attack from you only few pages back. It's you who started behaving like pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ammyy

Bhai Zakir said:


> @Oscar @Aeronaut
> 
> Plz ban this member and the people who have thanked him immediately they have bropken every rule of this forum, personal attacks, abused and anti Muslim abuses even to the mother.
> 
> If u don't take any action within 24 hrs then u will have no right to refrain me from the countering these BS. I know how to deal with this pigs.




Even in the post you complaining about personal attack you use same language..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> Comeon , no one is infracted for giving thanks and there is nothing anti-muslim in that post and don't play innocent, we have seen your similar post filled with personal attack from you only few pages back. It's you who started behaving like pigs.




Maa aur bahen ki galiyan and saying "*Hame toh Zakia Jaffri ki maiyya chodh diya?*" 

Are noting for u ??



Ammyy said:


> Even in the post you complaining about personal attack you use same language..



Its about the galiyan to mother or saying *"Hame toh Zakia Jaffri ki maiyya chodh diya"* this is sick, man. 

Just wait for the Mods to act.

If they don't act i will show u what the gaaliya are and be assured u will not forget them and never hear them again in life other then from me if someone hits me below the belt.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Maa aur bahen ki galiyan and saying "*Hame toh Zakia Jaffri ki maiyya chodh diya?*"
> 
> Are noting for u ??
> .



It's not about you , it's about Jafri's mother , I don't know why would you feel offended for someone else's mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> @Oscar @Aeronaut
> 
> Plz ban this member and the people who have thanked him immediately they have bropken every rule of this forum, personal attacks, abused and anti Muslim abuses even to the mother.
> 
> If u don't take any action within 24 hrs then u will have no right to refrain me from the countering these BS. I know how to deal with this pigs.



Aww. . fakir bhai ki jali kya ???

ok heres something which you said a few days before. . .



Bhai Zakir said:


> aukat main rahe* kutte ke bacche*





Bhai Zakir said:


> *chutiye ki aulad* don't spam and post on the topic.



So you can abuse anyone's father and call them bunch of pigs . . . and if someone reciprocates your actions. . . you start crying for that . . eh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Aww. . fakir bhai ki jali kya ???
> 
> ok heres something which you said a few days before. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can abuse anyone's father and call them bunch of pigs . . . and if someone reciprocates your actions. . . you start crying for that . . eh ?


Khisyani billi khamba noche.. aur tumne usko aayna dhika diya!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

Modi is big time favorite on Rediff Pulse of the nation Poll 

VOTE: Rediff Pulse of the Nation Poll! - Rediff.com News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Bomberman has been banned permanently from the thread.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Aeronaut said:


> Bomberman has been banned permanently from the thread.



Bhai Zakir too has used similar language in his previous posts , why shouldn't he also be banned ?? Are there two sets of rules for two different people ??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

VeeraBahadur said:


> Bhai Zakir too have used similar language in his previous posts , why shouldn't he also be banned ?? Are there two sets of rules for two different people ??



Point me out, same action will be taken.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Aeronaut said:


> Point me out, same action will be taken.



Chak de India has quoted them on this very page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Aeronaut said:


> Point me out, same action will be taken.





Bhai Zakir said:


> *chutiye ki aulad* don't spam and post on the topic.





Bhai Zakir said:


> aukat main rahe* kutte ke bacche*



plz notice one thing. . .that it was him who started calling these names. . no one else before him did that



Bhai Zakir said:


>



and here is the one for religious flame baiting. . ask any one who knows hindi. . .what this pic is about

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Aeronaut , waiting for your response.

@Oscar plz look into biased moderating done by Aeronaut.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Jagan meets BJP chief, seeks support against Andhra bifurcation - The Times of India

Who will ger more seats ?? TDP or YSR ??BJP has nothing to loose, they should go with more popular sentiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

VeeraBahadur said:


> Jagan meets BJP chief, seeks support against Andhra bifurcation - The Times of India
> 
> Who will ger more seats ?? TDP or YSR ??BJP has nothing to loose, they should go with more popular sentiment.


Both TDP and YSR are anti-Telangana parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

kaykay said:


> Both TDP and YSR are anti-Telangana parties.



Then BJP should oppose it.


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/434299646681161728

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@kaykay, can there be pre poll alliance between YSR(18) , TDP(17) and BJP(6) ??

Meanwhile drama goes on as AAP prepares itself for LS .

Arvind Kejriwal's fight for Jan Lokpal Bill - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> Then BJP should oppose it.



Completely opposing would be seen as opportunistic, as BJP itself favored & advocated creation of Telangana. Considering the prevailing political situation, best thing would be to make sure that creation doesn't happen before the general elections. That way BJP will have lot to gain, Congress & TRS will be in a lose lose position. I think this is what BJP is working towards. Let's hope they somehow manage to scuttle this bill in the current session...


meanwhile...
Looks like Krazywal is going to quit today. We will see more & more street protests now on! Blimey.. it's going be like watching soap opera everyday!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> Completely opposing would be seen as opportunistic, as BJP itself favored & advocated creation of Telangana. Considering the prevailing political situation, best thing would be to make sure that creation doesn't happen before the general elections. That way BJP will have lot to gain, Congress & TRS will be in a lose lose position. I think this is what BJP is working towards. Let's hope they somehow manage to scuttle this bill...
> 
> 
> meanwhile...
> Looks like Krazywal is going to quit today. We will see more & more street protests no on! Blimey.. it's going be like watching soap opera everyday!



Can BJP bring in no confidence motion in LS now ??


----------



## arp2041

Kejriwal has TURNED himself into the BIGGEST dramaybaaz in Indian politician.....

I think the Delhi Govt. is soon falling & Delhites are getting a second chance to form Govt. again...........

Select Congress/Sheila Dikshit again yaar rather than these Anarchist IDIOTS......

48 days in govt. & they have shown there true colors - not punishing there own culprit minister, distributing freebies, dharna, threatning, unconstitutional things.................

Time to save Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

VeeraBahadur said:


> @kaykay, can there be pre poll alliance between YSR(18) , TDP(17) and BJP(6) ??



Yup....just like there can be one with the BSP, SP & the BJP....... YSR congress & TDP cannot work together, individually either may align with the BJP _(TDP more likely)_, not together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> Can BJP bring in no confidence motion in LS now ??



Don't think they can as elections are already announced! I could be wrong here though...


----------



## Bang Galore

JanjaWeed said:


> Completely opposing would be seen as opportunistic, as BJP itself favored & advocated creation of Telangana. Considering the prevailing political situation, best thing would be to make sure that creation doesn't happen before the general elections. That way BJP will have lot to gain, Congress & TRS will be in a lose lose position. I think this is what BJP is working towards. Let's hope they somehow manage to scuttle this bill in the current session...




TRS will gain no matter what. The Congress may do okay if it goes with the TRS in the Telangana region. It won't help the BJP one bit in the Telangana area but might help its prospective ally the TDP in Seemandra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

VeeraBahadur said:


> Can BJP bring in no confidence motion in LS now ??


Not necessary. If BJP does that, some idiot fence sitters will be convinced by Congress that these BJP guys brought down the Government as they are hungry for power. Let the C. party die out its natural course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> TRS will gain no matter what. The Congress may do okay if it goes with the TRS in the Telangana region. It won't help the BJP one bit in the Telangana area but might help its prospective ally the TDP in Seemandra.



Ya... but by scuttling the process now BJP have some remote chance of gaining YSR's support along with TDP at center. If the bifurcation takes place now... they might as well forget YSRC's support. But Congress & TRS will have more to gain (specially Congress) if this gets through before general elections!


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bang Galore said:


> TRS will gain no matter what. The Congress may do okay if it goes with the TRS in the Telangana region. It won't help the BJP one bit in the Telangana area but might help its prospective ally the TDP in Seemandra.



Thanks for reply sir.

Long time no see. I think you have logged in after a long interval.I missed your posts.


----------



## kaykay

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/434299646681161728


Thats just 2 kms from my home in Vadodara. Modi will come to inaugurate an Indoor stadium in Vadodara again soon which is just 200 mtrs from my home.


----------



## JanjaWeed

This appears to be our last session: Kejriwal in the Delhi assembly | BJP and Congress did not allow introduction of Jan Lokpal bill because of FIR against Mukesh Ambani, says Kejriwal


----------



## Truth Finder

Bang Galore said:


> Yup....just like there can be one with the BSP, SP & the BJP.......


Just look at UPA. SP and BSP are actually together and saving the Govt.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Truth Finder said:


> Just look at UPA. SP and BSP are actually together and saving the Govt.



SP & BSP are not there together to support UPA, but CBI.


----------



## Truth Finder

JanjaWeed said:


> SP & BSP are not there together to support UPA, but CBI.


CBI will be there even after May, 2014.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> This appears to be our last session: Kejriwal in the Delhi assembly | BJP and Congress did not allow introduction of Jan Lokpal bill because of FIR against Mukesh Ambani, says Kejriwal






AAP is finding it too hot to handle. They choose easier route. I hope Delhites punish him for his treachery.



Truth Finder said:


> CBI will be there even after May, 2014.



No more caged CBI after Jan Lokpal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Many tea-stalls were forcefully closed at the SG Highway in Ahmedabad when the Chai Pe Charcha program of BJP's PM candidate was to start on 12 February. *

अहमदाबाद समेत पूरा गुजरात ऐसी तानाशाही 12-13 साल से सहन करता आया है। भाजपा के पीएम उम्मीदवार जब चाय पे चर्चा करे तब किसी को अपना धंधा-रोजगार चलाने कि इजाजत नहीं है गुजरात में ! जब वे रास्ते से गुजरे तो पूरे गुजरात को रुक जाना है, जब वे सार्वजनिक सभा करे तो पूरे राज्य कीं बसों को उनके सभा-स्थल पे भेज देना है ! क्या ऐसी नाइंसाफी करने वाली ही सरकार पुरे देश में चाहिए?







*The congress-led central govt. has given the facility of 67 trains to gujarat during 2 years*

केन्द्र के UPA सरकार ने पेश किये रेलवे बजेट से भाजपा के नेता के गुजरात के साथ अन्याय होने का आरोप लगाया है। पर NDA के शासन में गुजरात को सिर्फ 24 रेल ही मिली थी और UPA के दो साल के शासन में गुजरात को 34 रेल मिलकर कुल 67 रेल मिली है तो अब गुजरात के साथ हो रहे अन्याय का आरोप लगानेवालें जवाब दे।


----------



## kaykay

Some pls post the pic if possible.
This is not airport terminal, this is new ST bus station in Vadodara, ready to be opened on 14th by CM | DeshGujarat


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Many tea-stalls were forcefully closed at the SG Highway in Ahmedabad when the Chai Pe Charcha program of BJP's PM candidate was to start on 12 February. *
> 
> अहमदाबाद समेत पूरा गुजरात ऐसी तानाशाही 12-13 साल से सहन करता आया है। भाजपा के पीएम उम्मीदवार जब चाय पे चर्चा करे तब किसी को अपना धंधा-रोजगार चलाने कि इजाजत नहीं है गुजरात में ! जब वे रास्ते से गुजरे तो पूरे गुजरात को रुक जाना है, जब वे सार्वजनिक सभा करे तो पूरे राज्य कीं बसों को उनके सभा-स्थल पे भेज देना है ! क्या ऐसी नाइंसाफी करने वाली ही सरकार पुरे देश में चाहिए?


And source is E NAREGA propaganda .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

The 'Hunger Index' exposed the truth behind the 'Claims' of Gujarat's so-called development. Gujarat is standing before Bihar, Assam and UP regarding starvation among common people. फेंकू के दावे बिलकुल जूठे निकले हैं। अब 'इंडियन स्टेटहंगर इंडेक्स' के जारी किये गए आंकड़ों के अनुसार उत्तर प्रदेश, बंगाल और असम से ज्यादाभूखमरी, दुःख और तकलीफ की स्थिति गुजरात में पायी गई है। गुजरात में भूखमरी से झूझ रहेलोगों की संख्या किसी राज्यों से कम नहीं है। अगर फेंकू अपना भ्रामक 
प्रचार बंद कर वास्तविकस्थिति को नहीं देखेंगे तो भूख और दुःख में 'गुजरात नंबर वन' बन जायेगा।


----------



## kaykay

@Aeronaut @Oscar why this biasness? @Bhai Zakir abused many members here and he is still active while those who responded are banned. Pls take action. @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

kaykay said:


> Some pls post the pic if possible.
> This is not airport terminal, this is new ST bus station in Vadodara, ready to be opened on 14th by CM | DeshGujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

congress proposes ,,,,,,,bjp says yes 

lol......it was great show in delhi assembly


----------



## kurup

kaykay said:


> Some pls post the pic if possible.
> This is not airport terminal, this is new ST bus station in Vadodara, ready to be opened on 14th by CM | DeshGujarat



*This is not airport terminal, this is new ST bus station in Vadodara, ready to be opened on 14th by CM*

Gujarat Chief Minister Shri Narendra Modi will throw open a new State Transport bus station in Vadodara on 14th of February, 2014. The bus-stands of Ahmedabad, Mehsana and Surat too are reconstructed in same way through public-private partnership model. In August 2012 in his address to newly recruited state transport bus drivers, Shri Modi had said why state transport bus stations should not be like airport complexes when more people use ST stations compared to airport terminals? He walked the talk.


----------



## kurup

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Despite Narendra Modi’s chai, Arvind Kejriwal seems to have more in his social cup. Here is why*






*
With less than two months left for the 2014 general elections, we take a look at how our netas are faring in the virtual ballot box.* Their social media numbers may not translate into votes, but it definitely throws in a few interesting nuggets of information.

*Criteria for selection:* We picked three national leaders from three national parties with the strongest social media presence. The major players in the upcoming elections are the Bharatiya Janta Party, Indian National Congress and Aam Admi Party. That narrows down our list to three party leaders — Narendra Modi (BJP), Arvind Kejriwal (AAP) and Rahul Gandhi (INC). Modi and Kejriwal are active on most of the popular social media networks like Twitter, Facebook, Google+, etc. But Rahul Gandhi does not have an official Twitter or Facebook account yet. We will accommodate the Congress leader in our next post, where we use a different set of parameters.

*Parameters used:* We picked Twitter over Facebook for this pre-election face-off. We dissect the numbers based on the following parameters:

*Total number of followers*

At the time of writing, Narendra Modi and Arvind Kejriwal had 3,370,636 and 1,352,305 followers respectively. The numbers may increase or decrease depending on their fortunes.

Kejriwal joined twitter in November, 2011, a year before he launched his party, AAP. He follows 71 users, he is listed by 2,654 users and has tweeted 2469 times.

*Modi joined twitter in January, 2009, *almost three years before Kejriwal. Modi follows 1,048 user, he is listed by 9,718 users, and has tweeted 3,891 times.

*Daily increase in followers*

Over the last three months — between November 11th, 2013 and February 12th, 2014 — Kejriwal accumulated 41,145 more followers than Modi. There was sharp a spike in followers after his party formed the government in New Delhi. Despite the recent bad press, Kejriwal is matching Modi in the daily increase in followers. Also, *Kejriwal’s followers ratio,19,043.42, i.e followers per following is higher than Modi’s 3,216.26.*

*Number of fake followers*

In 2012, StatusPeople calculated the number of fake followers that Obama has. Shockingly, six million out of his 19 million followers back then were fake. This was a few months before the United States presidential election. We at The Indian Express used the same online application to calculate the number of fake followers that Kejriwal and Modi have. And the results were equally shocking enough to get #FakeNetas trending in India.

*Modi has a whopping 65% fake followers *and Kejriwal is close second with 61%. And 33% of Kejriwal’s followers are inactive, which means they have not tweeted in the last 100 days. Also, 36% of Modi’s followers are inactive; 3% more than Kejriwal.

*Twitter reach*

According to tweetreach, Kejriwal has an estimated reach of tweets to 96,462 Twitter accounts, dwarfing Modi’s reach of 24,209 accounts. *Based on these figures we can reach to the conclusion that Kejriwal has more impact over Modi, at least online if not in real life.*

*Tweets per day*

Kejriwal tweets on a average of 2.91 times a day since the day he had joined Twitter. Out of his 2,469 tweets, 48% of them are retweets. Modi, on the other hand, is clearly the busiest of the two leaders. He tweets on a average of 4.1 times a day. A measly 5% of his 3,891 tweets are retweets.

*Topics*

The most discussed topics are pretty self-explanatory, they reflect the leaders agenda on and off-line.

Arvind Kejriwal and Narendra Modi: Twitter profile | The Indian Express


----------



## VeeraBahadur




----------



## Bhai Zakir

kurup said:


> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*





1.) This thread is about elections + BJP + Modi plz don't post such off topic pics and renders it will derail this thread.
*
2.) Bhai Zakir or other sane members will be forced to post the pics of beggars, potholes and slums to show the real development.

3.) Karnataka or Congress ruled Delhi have already build such bus stations so its nothing much *

4.) Its made through the central govt. fund


----------



## kurup

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) This thread is about elections + BJP + Modi plz don't post such off topic pics and renders it will derail this thread.
> *2.) Bhai Zakir or other sane members will be forced to post the pics of beggars, potholes and slums to show the real development.
> 
> 3.) Karnataka or Congress ruled Delhi have already build such bus stations so its nothing much *
> 
> 4.) Its made through the central govt. fund



Looks like all the poll predictions and the 4 state election results have knocked off your mental balance .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kurup said:


> Looks like all the poll predictions and the 4 state election results have knocked off your mental balance .....



1.) personal attack will not take u anywhere it only shows lack of rational answer

2.) Bolti to Modi ki band ho gaye thi, wo gadha 8th December 2013 ko dilli aya par bola nahi kyoki kejriwal ne uski pant utar di.

3.) It was not 4 state election but 5 state elections congress won 1, Cong + AAP 1 and bjp 3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) This thread is about elections + BJP + Modi plz don't post such off topic pics and renders it will derail this thread.
> *
> 2.) Bhai Zakir or other sane members will be forced to post the pics of beggars, potholes and slums to show the real development.
> 
> 3.) Karnataka or Congress ruled Delhi have already build such bus stations so its nothing much *
> 
> 4.) Its made through the central govt. fund



*
You are favoured Indian poster of Pakistani mods why don't you use report button. 
*


----------



## kaykay

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/434299646681161728


Thats just 2 kms from my home in Vadodara. Modi will come to inaugurate an Indoor stadium in Vadodara again soon which is just 200 mtrs from my home.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*As per National Crime Records Bureau (NCRB) report revealed that under 
Modi's rule in Gujarat crime against women rises 163.8%*







*Modi to voters*


----------



## Roybot

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Despite Narendra Modi’s chai, Arvind Kejriwal seems to have more in his social cup. Here is why*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With less than two months left for the 2014 general elections, we take a look at how our netas are faring in the virtual ballot box.* Their social media numbers may not translate into votes, but it definitely throws in a few interesting nuggets of information.
> 
> *Criteria for selection:* We picked three national leaders from three national parties with the strongest social media presence. The major players in the upcoming elections are the Bharatiya Janta Party, Indian National Congress and Aam Admi Party. That narrows down our list to three party leaders — Narendra Modi (BJP), Arvind Kejriwal (AAP) and Rahul Gandhi (INC). Modi and Kejriwal are active on most of the popular social media networks like Twitter, Facebook, Google+, etc. But Rahul Gandhi does not have an official Twitter or Facebook account yet. We will accommodate the Congress leader in our next post, where we use a different set of parameters.
> 
> *Parameters used:* We picked Twitter over Facebook for this pre-election face-off. We dissect the numbers based on the following parameters:
> 
> *Total number of followers*
> 
> At the time of writing, Narendra Modi and Arvind Kejriwal had 3,370,636 and 1,352,305 followers respectively. The numbers may increase or decrease depending on their fortunes.
> 
> Kejriwal joined twitter in November, 2011, a year before he launched his party, AAP. He follows 71 users, he is listed by 2,654 users and has tweeted 2469 times.
> 
> *Modi joined twitter in January, 2009, *almost three years before Kejriwal. Modi follows 1,048 user, he is listed by 9,718 users, and has tweeted 3,891 times.
> 
> *Daily increase in followers*
> 
> Over the last three months — between November 11th, 2013 and February 12th, 2014 — Kejriwal accumulated 41,145 more followers than Modi. There was sharp a spike in followers after his party formed the government in New Delhi. Despite the recent bad press, Kejriwal is matching Modi in the daily increase in followers. Also, *Kejriwal’s followers ratio,19,043.42, i.e followers per following is higher than Modi’s 3,216.26.*
> 
> *Number of fake followers*
> 
> In 2012, StatusPeople calculated the number of fake followers that Obama has. Shockingly, six million out of his 19 million followers back then were fake. This was a few months before the United States presidential election. We at The Indian Express used the same online application to calculate the number of fake followers that Kejriwal and Modi have. And the results were equally shocking enough to get #FakeNetas trending in India.
> 
> *Modi has a whopping 65% fake followers *and Kejriwal is close second with 61%. And 33% of Kejriwal’s followers are inactive, which means they have not tweeted in the last 100 days. Also, 36% of Modi’s followers are inactive; 3% more than Kejriwal.
> 
> *Twitter reach*
> 
> According to tweetreach, Kejriwal has an estimated reach of tweets to 96,462 Twitter accounts, dwarfing Modi’s reach of 24,209 accounts. *Based on these figures we can reach to the conclusion that Kejriwal has more impact over Modi, at least online if not in real life.*
> 
> *Tweets per day*
> 
> Kejriwal tweets on a average of 2.91 times a day since the day he had joined Twitter. Out of his 2,469 tweets, 48% of them are retweets. Modi, on the other hand, is clearly the busiest of the two leaders. He tweets on a average of 4.1 times a day. A measly 5% of his 3,891 tweets are retweets.
> 
> *Topics*
> 
> The most discussed topics are pretty self-explanatory, they reflect the leaders agenda on and off-line.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal and Narendra Modi: Twitter profile | The Indian Express




Well when yu have the world's third biggest spammer **** Nath Bharti in your team, this is hardly a surprise. 
BTW what about your leader Rahul Gandhi?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> *You are favoured Indian poster of Pakistani mods why don't you use report button. *



Its sick u target members who disagree with ur propogenda* now ur also targeting Mods. *


----------



## kurup

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) personal attack will not take u anywhere it only shows lack of rational answer
> 
> 2.) Bolti to Modi ki band ho gaye thi, wo gadha 8th December 2013 ko dilli aya par bola nahi kyoki kejriwal ne uski pant utar di.
> 
> 3.) It was not 4 state election but 5 state elections congress won 1, Cong + AAP 1 and bjp 3



Few pages back I saw your personal attacks on other members . Mine comes nowhere near that . Shame on you .

Sorry Congress won only one ..... Mizoram . How many MPs do Mizoram have ??

In Delhi it was again BJP that was the single largest party . Congress was reduced to MLAs fitting inside an innova ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *As per National Crime Records Bureau (NCRB) report revealed that under
> Modi's rule in Gujarat crime against women rises 163.8%*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modi to voters*



*
That goat must be of your's.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> Some pls post the pic if possible.
> This is not airport terminal, this is new ST bus station in Vadodara, ready to be opened on 14th by CM | DeshGujarat




Yes let me post I deleted but will find again


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Modi is spending billions of black money like water*
*
This news is about 150 people of Maharastra who were brought by BJP by paying Rs. 600/- per person + free tickets to the Mumbai. These people have done city tour instead of Modi rally.*






*Modi is spending billions of black money like water*
*
This news is about 150 people of Maharastra who were 
brought by BJP by paying Rs. 600/- per person + free tickets to the Mumbai. *


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Its sick u target members who disagree with ur propogenda* now ur also targeting Mods. *


 *Shame on you for being their favorite. You traitor , you are just living up to the dreams of Pakistanies *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

VeeraBahadur said:


>


And this is just a bus station in Vadodara. Atleast 5-6 cities in Gujarat are getting similar bus stations.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

kaykay said:


> And this is just a bus station in Vadodara. Atleast 5-6 cities in Gujarat are getting similar bus stations.



Yes but Fakir typo people will only see slums .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Rajkot




Baroda


----------



## Mujraparty

@Web Master @Aeronaut

in-spite of all kinds of Personal attacks made by this idiot @Bhai Zakir no action is taken by mods. 


Bhai Zakir said:


> aukat main rahe kutte ke bacche





Bhai Zakir said:


> chutiye ki aulad don't spam and post on the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

*BSE Sensex gains big after poll shows Narendra Modi's Bharatiya Janata Party set to win 227 seats*
BSE Sensex gains big after poll shows Narendra Modi's Bharatiya Janata Party set to win 227 seats - Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

eowyn said:


> @Web Master @Aeronaut
> 
> in-spite of all kinds of Personal attacks made by this idiot @Bhai Zakir no action is taken by mods.


@Oscar pls take care of this bhai zakir guy as he is freely abusing other members as showed by @eowyn post above here while those who responded got banned from thread but he is still active. Pls dont be bias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

eowyn said:


> @Web Master @Aeronaut
> 
> in-spite of all kinds of Personal attacks made by* this idiot* @Bhai Zakir no action is taken by mods.




1.) IS it not a personal attack on bhai zakir?? 

2.) I have only responded when targeted and abused

2.) I didn't care of Modi fans who are afraid of facts and as they are seeing their propogenda get busted they are feeling hot coals.


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) IS it not a personal attack on bhai zakir??
> 
> 2.) I have only responded when targeted and abused
> 
> 2.) I didn't care of Modi fans who are afraid of facts and as they are seeing their propogenda get busted they are feeling hot coals.



Facts ??  You don't stand in even one factual discussion.

Propaganda is what of E-Narega poster do .The posts are either with FB source or decade old pics of some mag which clowns consider is above SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Muslims not scared of Narendra Modi becoming PM: Jamiat Ulama


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> Facts ??  You don't stand in even one factual discussion.
> 
> Propaganda is what of E-Narega poster do .The posts are either with FB source or decade old pics of some mag which clowns consider is above SC.



Bhai mere...what do you expect? They are induced & intoxicated with falsehood... & that's only truth.. & gospel truth for these clowns!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/434348084169310209

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> Bhai mere...what do you expect? They are induced & intoxicated with falsehood... & that's only truth.. & gospel truth for these clowns!



I know that but I hate them even more when they try to pretend as balanced poster who has solid factual evidence. They bluff repeatedly even if one after another of their bluff is called.

More sucking is their spamming attitude. They keep posting same FB propaganda pics after every 8-10 pages.


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> I know that but I hate them even more when they try to pretend as balanced poster who has solid factual evidence. They bluff repeatedly even if one after another of their bluff is called.
> 
> More sucking is their spamming attitude. They keep posting same FB propaganda pics after every 8-10 pages.


When they have no substantial point to make... they end up posting BS.. & blow their trumpet claiming they are debating. Take this Fakir clown... all he does whole day is post fake posters.. & he thinks he is debating. Now.. that alone should give an idea about their intellectual capability! It could be patronizing..but it's only a matter of time. I have seen quite a few posters running with tail between their legs post 8th Dec... & never got back to this forum, unless as a supporter of different political party or with duplicate IDs. So.. couple of more months.. & the nugget will dissolve on it's own, settle at the bottom! No need to keep flushing it again & again...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/434348084169310209





Kejriwal have done what Modi can't do ever.

Kejriwal have kicked the Post of CM and Modi is conducting riots like muzaffarnagar for the PM Post.



VeeraBahadur said:


> I know that but I hate them even more when they try to pretend as balanced poster who has solid factual evidence. They bluff repeatedly even if one after another of their bluff is called.
> 
> More sucking is their spamming attitude. They keep posting same FB propaganda pics after every 8-10 pages.




Its not Feku like propogenda or bluff every post of mine have sources of the claim.

Its weird  Feku fans says there is no proof against Modi and he is not convicted by any court for corruption or riot nut on the other hand they claims and claims against Vadra/sonia even when no court have convicted them for anything. 



JanjaWeed said:


> When they have no substantial point to make... they end up posting BS.. & blow their trumpet claiming they are debating. Take this *Fakir clown.*.. all he does whole day is post fake posters.. & he thinks he is debating. Now.. that alone should give an idea about their intellectual capability! It could be patronizing..but it's only a matter of time. I have seen quite a few posters running with tail between their legs post 8th Dec... & never got back to this forum, unless as a supporter of different political party or with duplicate IDs. So.. couple of more months.. & the nugget will dissolve on it's own, settle at the bottom! No need to keep flushing it again & again...



mind ur language kid.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Kejriwal have done what Modi can't do ever.
> 
> Kejriwal have kicked the Post of CM and Modi is conducting riots like muzaffarnagar for the PM Post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not Feku like propogenda or bluff every post of mine have sources of the claim.



Are you idiot ??Mujjarnagar is in UP and Muslims who went on rape spree were obviously not from Gujarat.

This is what I call empty propaganda .Your every post is as good as this post only.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


> Kejriwal have done what Modi can't do ever.
> 
> Kejriwal have kicked the Post of CM and Modi is conducting riots like muzaffarnagar for the PM Post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not Feku like propogenda or bluff every post of mine have sources of the claim.
> 
> Its weird  Feku fans says there is no proof against Modi and he is not convicted by any court for corruption or riot nut on the other hand they claims and claims against Vadra/sonia even when no court have convicted them for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> mind ur language kid.



Oooo... what you are going to do prick? You need some spanking?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> Oooo... what you are going to do prick? You need some spanking?



He will get you thread banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai Zakir said:


> Kejriwal have done what Modi can't do ever.
> 
> Kejriwal have kicked the Post of CM and Modi is conducting riots like muzaffarnagar for the PM Post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not Feku like propogenda or bluff every post of mine have sources of the claim.
> 
> Its weird  Feku fans says there is no proof against Modi and he is not convicted by any court for corruption or riot nut on the other hand they claims and claims against Vadra/sonia even when no court have convicted them for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> mind ur language kid.


Muzaffarnagar riots was due to some over confident mullahs of Congress, BSP and SP .. but got a befitting harsh reply from the jats and were b!tch slapped back to reality. No modi No rahul.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

JanjaWeed said:


> Oooo... what you are going to do *prick*? You need some spanking?



@Aeronaut @Oscar


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> He will get you thread banned.



bwwaahh... i have a life outside PDF too 

oh look.. idiot gave a crying call to his saviors! what a moron...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> Kejriwal have done what Modi can't do ever.
> 
> Kejriwal have kicked the Post of CM and* Modi is conducting riots like muzaffarnagar* for the PM Post.
> 
> 
> .





Yeah yeah. . . my fat Neighbour is suffering from constipation. . . Modi is responsible !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

ranjeet said:


> Muzaffarnagar riots was due to some over confident mullahs of Congress, BSP and SP .. but got a befitting harsh reply from the jats and were b!tch slapped back to reality. No modi No rahul.




Just use ur brain.

Whenever in his life Modi have to win a very crucial election riot happens:

1.)* Gujarat riots happened just 6 months before Gujarat elections (the very first election of Modi as CM)*

2.) *Modi started "Gaurav Yatra" saying that if congress will come to power it will sent u jail (the rioters got scared and voted for bjp)*

3.) Modi used to scare people in the election rallies that if u votes for anyone else then the *"58 Pret Atma"* (58 dead souls) will haunt you.

4.) *UP Muzaffarnagar riots have also happened just 6 months before the Modi's biggest election for the post of PM.*

5.) *The riots started just 10 days after his General Amit Shah visited UP, meets VHP leaders and handed over the money. *


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai Zakir said:


> Just use ur brain.
> 
> Whenever in his life Modi have to win a very crucial election riot happens:
> 
> 1.)* Gujarat riots happened just 6 months before Gujarat elections (the very first election of Modi as CM)*
> 
> 2.) *Modi started "Gaurav Yatra" saying that if congress will come to power it will sent u jail (the rioters got scared and voted for bjp)*
> 
> 3.) Modi used to scare people in the election rallies that if u votes for anyone else then the *"58 Pret Atma"* (58 dead souls) will haunt you.
> 
> 4.) *UP Muzaffarnagar riots have also happened just 6 months before the Modi's biggest election for the post of PM.*
> 
> 5.) *The riots started just 10 days after his General Amit Shah visited UP, meets VHP leaders and handed over the money. *


Ok you have your theory I got mine. Lets agree to disagree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

ranjeet said:


> Ok you have your theory I got mine. Lets agree to disagree




That's the spirit. 

You have right to disagree it does not make us enemy.

_"I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it." -_ *Voltaire *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Just use ur brain



Are you using one rented from mullahs ??



> Whenever in his life Modi have to win a very crucial election riot happens:



*Do you imply that Muslims of Godhra who torched innocent kids and women were actually Modis implant ?? Or Muslims who raped hindu girls without fearing punishment were Modi's implants ?? *



> 1.)* Gujarat riots happened just 6 months before Gujarat elections (the very first election of Modi as CM)*
> 
> 2.) *Modi started "Gaurav Yatra" saying that if congress will come to power it will sent u jail (the rioters got scared and voted for bjp)*
> 
> 3.) Modi used to scare people in the election rallies that if u votes for anyone else then the *"58 Pret Atma"* (58 dead souls) will haunt you.
> 
> 4.) *UP Muzaffarnagar riots have also happened just 6 months before the Modi's biggest election for the post of PM.*


*This is what I call constipated theory.*


> 5.) *The riots started just 10 days after his General Amit Shah visited UP, meets VHP leaders and handed over the money. *




*Propaganda without source *



> 2.) Modi started "Gaurav Yatra" saying that if
> congress will come to
> power it will sent u jail (the
> rioters got scared and voted
> for bjp) 3.) Modi used to scare people
> in the election rallies that if u
> votes for anyone else then the "58 Pret Atma" (58 dead souls) will haunt you.



BS. Give me source for these

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Bhai Zakir said:


> That's the spirit.
> 
> You have right to disagree it does not make us enemy.
> 
> _"I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it." -_ *Voltaire *




bhai zakir ................i have a question?

from where rahul gandhi is getting money for these idiotic advertisement we see these days on tv ???

are they using tax payers money on personal stuff???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Ignore @Bhai Zakir's posts. Don't expect any fairness from the mod you are complaining about. His bias is pretty evident all over the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> Are you using one rented from mullahs ??




What's that??


*



Do you imply that Muslims of Godhra who torched innocent kids and women were actually Modis implant ?? Or Muslims who raped hindu girls without fearing punishment were Modi's implants ?? This is what I call constipated theory.

Click to expand...

*

This means you don't know any facts. 

1.) Where was MOdi and its police at the time of Godhara riot??

2.) Why didn't Modi saved Hindus?? why didn't police fired on the rioters??

3.) Suppose someone dies in your family the hospital will handover the dead body to you or the relatives.

4.) *But in the case of Godhara Hindus's their dead bodies were handed over to the VHP and RSS leaders.*

5.)* The RSS, VHP and BJP leaders have taken that dead bodies and taken yatra all over Gujarat saying look what Muslims have done now its time to revenge.*

6.) Modi didn't stop it and as *it was his plans to use dead bodies to spark a riot and get people polarized.*

7.) *If Gujarat riots were natural Hindu- Muslim riots why no riots have happened anywhere else??*
*
8.) Hindu-Muslims are living all over India why hindus have not killed any muslim at any other part of India other then Gujarat??

9.) Its because it was only Gujarat where the chief minister have given free hand for riots and he have also instructed the party people to provoke people for riots.

10.) That why Gujarat riots were BJP/RSS/VHP riots/attack against innocent Hindu-Muslims.*



Prometheus said:


> bhai zakir ................i have a question?
> 
> from where rahul gandhi is getting money for these idiotic advertisement we see these days on tv ???
> 
> are they using tax payers money on personal stuff???




The money Modi is using is all black money looted from the general public of Gujarat. 

(*Its not BJP;s money u have to remember, bjp campaign have not even started *soon u will see BJP's 1000 crore election campaign from party fund)

The rahul's campaign money is coming from the party fund as its party's campaign

(the money donated by people as its a oldest party and ruling party it gets the largest fund. When bjp was in power it also gets more funds then coongress.)


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> What's that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means you don't know any facts.
> 
> 1.) Where was MOdi and its police at the time of Godhara riot??
> 
> 2.) Why didn't Modi saved Hindus?? why didn't police fired on the rioters??
> 
> 3.) Suppose someone dies in your family the hospital will handover the dead body to you or the relatives.
> 
> 4.) *But in the case of Godhara Hindus's their dead bodies were handed over to the VHP and RSS leaders.*
> 
> 5.)* The RSS, VHP and BJP leaders have taken that dead bodies and taken yatra all over Gujarat saying look what Muslims have done now its time to revenge.*
> 
> 6.) Modi didn't stop it and as *it was his plans to use dead bodies to spark a riot and get people polarized.*
> 
> 7.) *If Gujarat riots were natural Hindu- Muslim riots why no riots have happened anywhere else??*
> *
> 8.) Hindu-Muslims are living all over India why hindus have not killed any muslim at any other part of India other then Gujarat??
> 
> 9.) Its because it was only Gujarat where the chief minister have given free hand for riots and he have also instructed the party people to provoke people for riots.
> 
> 10.) That why Gujarat riots were BJP/RSS/VHP riots/attack against innocent Hindu-Muslims.*





*I asked for source and you gave none and came up with new constipated theories of yours fit for your community's propaganda only *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

To all members, pls ignore Bhai zakir posts as that is helping only modi in other way. Lets talk about other things than his propaganda pics(which will ultimately help BJP only) hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

*And Muslim instigated every riot in India but got bitchslapped eveytime , be it Bombay, Muzzafarnagar, Muzzafarpur, Assam *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## arp2041

kaykay said:


> @Aeronaut @Oscar why this biasness? @Bhai Zakir abused many members here and he is still active while those who responded are banned. Pls take action. @WebMaster



yaar woh ban ho jayega toh mazey kaisey ayengi?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> yaar woh ban ho jayega toh mazey kaisey ayengi?????


LOLs thats true too.


----------



## Puchtoon

Hey Guys please don't irritate @Bhai Zakir nice guy ,he is just too frustrated with modi's rise and congress's demise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## David James




----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> That's the point. But its more of bjp then congress who is opposing because in its life time *bjp have not made any anti corruption law be it at federal level or state level.*
> 
> Even their God Modi have not applied Right to Information Act made by congress and Lokayukta law rightly.








Nagendar Sharma, Hindustan Times New Delhi, October 30, 2011

With Uttarakhand set to become the first state to implement social activist Anna Hazare’s version of the anti-graft watchdog, three other non-Congress ruled states — Bihar, Orissa and Punjab — are in touch with Team Anna for overhauling their Lokayukta institutions.

*The state BJP government* has convened a two-day special session on Monday and Tuesday to pass the Uttarakhand Lokayukta Bill, 2011, drafted by social activist Anna Hazare’s team, which will replace the existing mechanism in the hill state. “We are in touch with at least three other state governments (Bihar, Orissa and Punjab), which have shown interest in our version of the Jan Lokpal Bill,” said a Team Anna member.

3 more BJP states going Jan Lokpal way - Hindustan Times

P.S . . . you are another digvijay singh in making. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## David James




----------



## Robinhood Pandey

David James said:


>



@Oscar @Aeronaut @WebMaster . . . so these types of religious propaganda pictures are allowed now ?

@David James dude, have some shame while posting stuff like this. . . its just another election. . . i feel sorry for your kind. . god forbid you do something like that in real life and if some hindu guy screws your happiness. . you will cry foul about minority harassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

David James said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## David James

chak de INDIA said:


> Nagendar Sharma, Hindustan Times New Delhi, October 30, 2011
> 
> With Uttarakhand set to become the first state to implement social activist Anna Hazare’s version of the anti-graft watchdog, three other non-Congress ruled states — Bihar, Orissa and Punjab — are in touch with Team Anna for overhauling their Lokayukta institutions.
> 
> *The state BJP government* has convened a two-day special session on Monday and Tuesday to pass the Uttarakhand Lokayukta Bill, 2011, drafted by social activist Anna Hazare’s team, which will replace the existing mechanism in the hill state. “We are in touch with at least three other state governments (Bihar, Orissa and Punjab), which have shown interest in our version of the Jan Lokpal Bill,” said a Team Anna member.
> 
> 3 more BJP states going Jan Lokpal way - Hindustan Times
> 
> P.S . . . you are another digvijay singh in making. . .




Friend do you know the difference between lokpal and lokayukta? Only central government can make lokpal act. As for the lokayukta Congress rules states and many other states have Lokayukta for decades. It was a very cheap gimmick of BJP to pass a law just 1 month before the elections when every congress ruled state already have lokayukta for decades.


----------



## Roybot

Guys, c'mon. I think we all need to chill the fck out. Political disagreement is fine, but we need to be civil and matured about it!

If @Bhai Zakir 's anti Modi cartoons irks you, that doesn't mean you should start attacking him, we all post anti Pappu fotos too we just need to hit back with more anit Pappu cartoons. And @Bhai Zakir, to you too, just because people here support Modi, doesn't give you the right to attack them or their judgement.

So everyone, please take a step back, and don't forget at the end of the day we are all Indians, whatever our political leanings be.

@NKVD, I suggest who flood the Congress stick thread with those photos. Most of the people here on BJP thread are BJP supporters anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## David James

chak de INDIA said:


> @Oscar @Aeronaut @WebMaster . . . so these types of religious propaganda pictures are allowed now ?
> 
> @David James dude, have some shame while posting stuff like this. . . its just another election. . . i feel sorry for your kind. . god forbid you do something like that in real life and if some hindu guy screws your happiness. . you will cry foul about minority harassment.




What is wrong in it?? Modi himself have said he does not want temple but Toilet. And its a cartoon depicting his views.

Build toilets first and temples later, Narendra Modi says - Times Of India

Toilets first, temples later, says Narendra Modi - Indian Express


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> Guys, c'mon. I think we all need to chill the fck out. Political disagreement is fine, but we need to be civil and matured about it!
> 
> If @Bhai Zakir 's anti Modi cartoons irks you, that doesn't mean you should start attacking him, we all post anti Pappu fotos too we just need to hit back with more anit Pappu cartoons. And @Bhai Zakir, to you too, just because people here support Modi, doesn't give you the right to attack them or their judgement.
> 
> So everyone, please take a step back, and don't forget at the end of the day we are all Indians, whatever our political leanings be.
> 
> @NKVD, I suggest who flood the Congress stick thread with those photos. Most of the people here on BJP thread are BJP supporters anyways.



Sir jee, and what about posters like these ??






isn't our tolerance been taken for granted now ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

David James said:


> Friend do you know the difference between lokpal and lokayukta? Only central government can make lokpal act. As for the lokayukta Congress rules states and many other states have Lokayukta for decades. It was a very cheap gimmick of BJP to pass a law just 1 month before the elections when every congress ruled state already have lokayukta for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## David James

NKVD said:


>



Congress is off topic in this thread. You can post like this.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

David James said:


> What is wrong in it?? Modi himself have said he does not want temple but Toilet. And its a cartoon depicting his views.
> 
> Build toilets first and temples later, Narendra Modi says - Times Of India
> 
> Toilets first, temples later, says Narendra Modi - Indian Express



Dude . . just grow up. . . even if he said that. . you'll start posting a temple as a toilet ? what the hell is wrong in your head ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> Sir jee, and what about posters like these ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't our tolerance been taken for granted now ??



It's not like David James (Who btw is second id of Bhai Zakir i suspect) drew this. Look at the bottom, initials, RPrasad, to fir inko kya bolna.

Bhadkane ki koshish kar raha hai, If I were you I wouldn't bother.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vicky sen

David James said:


> What is wrong in it?? Modi himself have said he does not want temple but Toilet. And its a cartoon depicting his views.
> 
> Build toilets first and temples later, Narendra Modi says - Times Of India
> 
> Toilets first, temples later, says Narendra Modi - Indian Express



That isnt exactly what your post show!!!

Reported!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

David James said:


> What is wrong in it?? Modi himself have said he does not want temple but Toilet. And its a cartoon depicting his views.
> 
> Build toilets first and temples later, Narendra Modi says - Times Of India
> 
> Toilets first, temples later, says Narendra Modi - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> It's not like David James (Who btw is second id of Bhai Zakir i suspect) drew this. Look at the bottom, initials, RPrasad, to fir inko kya bolna.
> 
> Bhadkane ki koshish kar raha hai, If I were you I wouldn't bother.



I agree sir. . . but that doesn't give him an excuse to post these pictures over here. . . i seriously don't get pissed off so easily. . but .. . .these scumbags are literally taking our tolerance as our weakness. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

NKVD said:


>



Cmon don't play into his hands. David James is a fake id of Bhai Zakir, he was even banned once.



chak de INDIA said:


> I agree sir. . . but that doesn't give him an excuse to post these pictures over here. . . i seriously don't get pissed off so easily. . but .. . .these scumbags are literally taking our tolerance as our weakness. . .



Shaant gadadhari bheem shaant. We are better than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

David James said:


> Congress is off topic in this thread. You can post like this.















Certified by CAG Constitutional authority of india

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Puchtoon

yaar ab to congress ki burai karne ka man bhi nahi hota ,janne wale ko koi kya bateyaga

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> yaar ab to congress ki burai karne ka man bhi nahi hota ,janne wale ko koi kya bateyaga



true.. Mare hue ko marna teek nahi hain!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## surya kiran



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> true.. Mare hue ko marna teek nahi hain!


Aray yeh bohot buri bimari hai, iski jab tak akhiri sans na nikal jaye isko marna band nhi Karna. Marta hua sanp bhi agar das le to zehar utna hi asar karta hai..

No mercy on most corrupt souls of India I.e. Congress and their supporters I.e. AAP..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Aray yeh bohot buri bimari hai, iski jab tak akhiri sans na nikal jaye isko marna band nhi Karna. Marta hua sanp bhi agar das le to zehar utna hi asar karta hai..
> 
> No mercy on most corrupt souls of India I.e. Congress and their supporters I.e. AAP..



Arre yaar baat toh tumhara ek dum durust hai bhai. Sahi keh rahe ho. Jab tak en logon ka naamo nishan mit nahi jata, tab tak marte he rehna padega!


----------



## Roybot

Narendra Modi's Chai Pe Charcha event gets rave reviews in global media : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

Only modi can do it 



"(Consul General in Mumbai, Michael S.) Owen had discussed Gujarat. I looked into his eyes and said do not preach. I'm the son of India. I know what human rights violation you have done. Good that the dialogue is faithfully reproduced," the Gujarat chief minister said.


Read more at: WikiLeaks: Govt must take up US interference, says Narendra Modi : West, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Why the election-swinging middle class will vote for Modi!*
The election-swinging middle-class is clearly showing an NDA bias. The BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi has cleverly surfed the wave of large-scale disillusionment over corruption, unemployment, rising prices and national security and tom-tommed his Gujarat model to emerge as the candidate of middle class choice. 

Armed with knowledge and information, the middle-class has evolved in the last 10 years and has shifted its focus to the BJP. 

Recent nationwide surveys indicate anger against the UPA. And nowhere is this more evident than on the faces of the middle-class people who expect the leadership vacuum to be filled by Modi. 




The coming Lok Sabha polls will be different for many reasons, but the middle-class phenomenon will rule the biggest political battle. There are 200 seats with a sizeable middle class vote share. All these seats are now up for grabs. 

The results of the recent Assembly polls have established that AAP is a middle-class phenomenon. And yes, the middle-class is no longer only an urban phenomenon. Though it is true that a large part of the middle-class population lives in urban areas, a huge chunk also belongs to sub-urban and rural areas. 

The middle-class - comprising lower social groups, including Dalits, and the upwardly mobile income groups - played a massive role in the Delhi Assembly elections. The result shattered many myths as AAP got a resounding thumbs-up, winning both the segments. 



​Remarkably, the surveys have revealed that the BJP's middle-class support is evolving, with votes largely coming from the suburban and rural areas. If AAP polls 5 per cent of the votes nationally, they will damage BJP on 50 odd seats. If they get 10 per cent of the national vote, then they will damage BJP on 100 seats. 

And these seats will be a toss-up between the Congress and the BJP. But if AAP crosses 15 per cent of the vote share, the party will become a serious contender to grab a lot of these seats, repeating the Delhi feat. 

The middle-class has two sides: one that boasts of cosmopolitan middle-class values and the other, traditional middle-class values. 

The former live in urban areas and have their own identity and thought process. They are more exposed to information and news, and that is why they are more likely to think beyond religious and caste lines. They are very well aware of who is to be blamed for issues. Armed with knowledge and information, they are more concerned about issues like corruption and inflation, which played a crucial role in the recently concluded Assembly polls.

These issues are sure to play an important role in the parliamentary elections as well. If we see the voting patterns of the last 50 years, we find the anti-incumbency factor at play. But, this time it has not worked everywhere. It is only because of the larger participation of people from the the middle class, who earn Rs 35,000 per month for a family of four and are concerned about these issues. 

Though the anti-incumbency factor went against Sheila Dikshit (Delhi) and Ashok Gehlot (Rajasthan), it did not go against Raman Singh (Chhattisgarh) and Shivraj Singh Chouhan (Madhya Pradesh) because the issues of corruption and inflation dominated the scene. 
Why the election-swinging middle class will vote for Modi | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

Bhai Zakir said:


> What's that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means you don't know any facts.
> 
> 1.) Where was MOdi and its police at the time of Godhara riot??
> 
> 2.) Why didn't Modi saved Hindus?? why didn't police fired on the rioters??
> 
> 3.) Suppose someone dies in your family the hospital will handover the dead body to you or the relatives.
> 
> 4.) *But in the case of Godhara Hindus's their dead bodies were handed over to the VHP and RSS leaders.*
> 
> 5.)* The RSS, VHP and BJP leaders have taken that dead bodies and taken yatra all over Gujarat saying look what Muslims have done now its time to revenge.*
> 
> 6.) Modi didn't stop it and as *it was his plans to use dead bodies to spark a riot and get people polarized.*
> 
> 7.) *If Gujarat riots were natural Hindu- Muslim riots why no riots have happened anywhere else??*
> *8.) Hindu-Muslims are living all over India why hindus have not killed any muslim at any other part of India other then Gujarat??
> 
> 9.) Its because it was only Gujarat where the chief minister have given free hand for riots and he have also instructed the party people to provoke people for riots.
> 
> 10.) That why Gujarat riots were BJP/RSS/VHP riots/attack against innocent Hindu-Muslims.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The money Modi is using is all black money looted from the general public of Gujarat.
> (*Its not BJP;s money u have to remember, bjp campaign have not even started *soon u will see BJP's 1000 crore election campaign from party fund)
> 
> The rahul's campaign money is coming from the party fund as its party's campaign
> 
> (the money donated by people as its a oldest party and ruling party it gets the largest fund. When bjp was in power it also gets more funds then coongress.)




is it true that rahul hired a foreign company for 600 crores for building his image???

why he didnt he gave that money to social welfare or for rehablitation of riots victim???

and plz be specific ...........from where bjp money came in answer???

next u will include women empowerment rti youth etc etc>>>>>>> #rahulvsarnab


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

JanjaWeed said:


>



LOL, I can't believe that the new guy Kajriwel ALREADY has more support than Rahul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, I can't believe that the new guy Kajriwel ALREADY has more support than Rahul.



He is worse than Rahul too ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

chak de INDIA said:


> @Oscar @Aeronaut @WebMaster . . . so these types of religious propaganda pictures are allowed now ?
> 
> @David James dude, have some shame while posting stuff like this. . . its just another election. . . i feel sorry for your kind. . god forbid you do something like that in real life and if some hindu guy screws your happiness. . you will cry foul about minority harassment.



do you expect zakir ,james and sayed to respect our faith ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Times now polls showed BJP alone will get 200+ seats and NDA will get 228 seats


----------



## jbond197

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, I can't believe that the new guy *Kajriwel *ALREADY has more support than Rahul.



Lol, your interchange of 'a' and 'e' in his name made it sound funny..


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marxist said:


> do you expect zakir ,james and sayed to respect our faith ?



No, i don't . . . . but i do expect them to not to show their hatred . . . over here. . . . . on this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

In last Cvoter survey 

NDA around 227 
UPA around109
OTHERS around 210

So NDA just need 50 or 60 MPs from 210 quite possible

I think modi is coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Shiv Sena Hoodlums at work. Threatening couples, making them do sit ups. BJP, of course, is a proud ally.




केन्द्र के UPA सरकार ने पेश किये रेलवे बजेट से भाजपा के नेता के गुजरात के साथ अन्याय होने का आरोप लगाया है। पर NDA के शासन में गुजरात को सिर्फ 24 रेल ही मिली थी और UPA के दो साल के शासन में गुजरात को 34 रेल मिलकर कुल 67 रेल मिली है। जो भाजपा सरकार अपने ही राज्यों के साथ अन्याय करती है तो पुरे देश का क्या करेंगे ?





मोदी जैसा नेता हज़ारों बरसों बाद जानम लेता है.....! Faceplam 

Bullshit! This message is going around from last 2 years. Dumb followers forwarding such shitty stuff without verifying. This strategy has been used by Bhakts and BJP IT teams to create a fake aura around Narendra Modi that he can't do any wrong!!!

Tomorrow if in reality any such CD appears(related with Saheb's stalking episode) then these Bhakts with come up with same arguements ""देखा हम ने कहा था ना, यह हमारे भगवान को बदनाम करने के साजिश है""





Many tea-stalls were forcefully closed at the SG Highway in Ahmedabad when the Chai Pe Charcha program of BJP's PM candidate was to start on 12 February. अहमदाबाद समेत पूरा गुजरात ऐसी तानाशाही 12-13 साल से सहन करता आया है। भाजपा के पीएम उम्मीदवार जब चाय पे चर्चा करे तब किसी को अपना धंधा-रोजगार चलाने कि इजाजत नहीं है गुजरात में ! जब वे रास्ते से गुजरे तो पूरे गुजरात को रुक जाना है, जब वे सार्वजनिक सभा करे तो पूरे राज्य कीं बसों को उनके सभा-स्थल पे भेज देना है ! क्या ऐसी नाइंसाफी करने वाली ही सरकार पुरे देश में चाहिए?


----------



## fsayed

Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi met over 800 ex-servicemen in New Delhi today. The former military personnel raised the demand of 'One Rank, One Pension' to which the Congress Vice-President said "I am on your side".





भारत की शान है भारतीय सेना। देश के जांबाज़ पूर्व सैनिकों को भारत के युवा जोश राहुल गांधी का सलाम, राहुल गांधी के प्रयासों से अब लगभग 30 लाख पूर्व सैनिकों को एक रैंक,एक पेंशन स्कीम का लाभ मिलेगा।

Army men serve the country selflessly while we sleep soundly at night. Therefore to recognize their efforts Shri Rahul Gandhi will support the ‘One rank, One pension’ proposal which will ensure that retired soldiers of the same rank and the same length of service receive the same pension, irrespective of their date of retirement. Approximately 3 million defense pensioners will benefit from this initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

The Surat and Tapi Collectorate machinery has cancelled some one thousand ST Bus Trips for respective districts areas to meet the 'gathering target' of the BJP PM-candidate in Vyara on 14th February. भाजपा के प्रधानमन्त्रीपद के उम्मीदवार की सभाओं के लिए भीड़ इकट्ठा करने का ठेका जैसे जिला-समाहर्ताओं को ही दे दिया गया है! सुरत और तापी के कई रूट बंद कर के पूरे गुजरात से कुल मिलाकर 1200 ST बसों को दक्षिण गुजरात की ओर मोड़ दिया जाएगा। ना सिर्फ दक्षिण गुजरात बल्कि पूरे गुजरात के 'कॉमन मैन' को भारी कठिनाइयों का सामना करना पड़ेगा।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

Chola warrior said:


> Why should it be Hindi? why not English? Take out Hindi from all national usages like in Supreme court, parliament etc., and make it English. Will ya agree?
> 
> Indians accepted and celebrating Cricket so won't be any problem in making English lingua franca ?
> 
> I didn't THINK and I'M NOT TALKING FOR MYSELF HERE. I have seen common people struggling due to this in most cases.
> 
> Read my previous comments, I'm not against learning Hindi but must be cautious that one doesn't learn it forcefully.



So you'd rather have Non-Indian language (Still an Indo-European language) as Lingua franca but not an Indian language?

Yes I agree that common Tamil person struggles to learn Hindi but he'd struggle to learn English as well? Plus if English was the lingua franca then 100% of Indians will struggle, right now 15-20% are struggling?

Clearly one can not be forced to learn anything. Hindi isn't even my native language but I was still taught it. My parents didn't see it as Hindi being imposed on us or attack on our identity. Heck, before coming to this forum I genuinely thought Hindi was our national language and I'm sure 99% of North Indians still think it is.

You mentioned three languages. I was brought up learning 3 languages (Gujarati, Hindi and English). My parents didn't see a problem with it? It's not like the local language was subjugated to make way for Hindi? If that was the case then yeah maybe.



Bhai Zakir said:


>



If I'm not mistaken he said 'War Museums!'


----------



## fsayed

साठ साल से कांग्रेस के नेताओं के भाषण एक जैसे ही हैं।" तो, आप क्या कर रहे हैं ?







While BJP is defaming the central government on the name of backward classes' welfare, but the truth is that BJP government in Gujarat has not provided any infrastructural or fundamental facilities to the National Scheduled Caste Commission's office in Ahmedabad ! राष्ट्रिय अनुसूचित जाति आयोग के अहमदाबाद दफतर को कई कठिनाइयों का सामना करना पद रहा है। पिछले 13 साल से लाल दरवाजा के पास किराए के एक मकान में आयोग बैठता है, जिसका एक साल का किराया डेढ़ लाख होता है। इस आयोग को ड्राईवर दिया गया है, गाडी नहीं ! अपने आप को पिछड़ी जाति का या दलित बतानेवाले भाजपा के पी एम पद के उम्मीदवार के राज्य में दलितों पे अत्याचार हों तो यह आयोग उसकी तह तक कैसे जा पायेगा, जब उसके पास कोई सुविधा नहीं ! 
इसमें कोई संदेह नहीं की जिसके पीछे RSS, VHP और Bajrang Dal जैसीं दलित-विरोधी 
ताकतें रहीं हों वह भाजपा के दिल में कभी पिछड़ी जातियों के हित कि बात न बसेगी।


----------



## Chola warrior

aakash_2410 said:


> So you'd rather have Non-Indian language (Still an Indo-European language) as Lingua franca but not an Indian language?
> Yes I agree that common Tamil person struggles to learn Hindi but he'd struggle to learn English as well? Plus if English was the lingua franca then 100% of Indians will struggle, right now 15-20% are struggling?
> Clearly one can not be forced to learn anything. Hindi isn't even my native language but I was still taught it. My parents didn't see it as Hindi being imposed on us or attack on our identity. Heck, before coming to this forum I genuinely thought Hindi was our national language and I'm sure 99% of North Indians still think it is.
> You mentioned three languages. I was brought up learning 3 languages (Gujarati, Hindi and English). My parents didn't see a problem with it? It's not like the local language was subjugated to make way for Hindi? If that was the case then yeah maybe.



I request you to read my earlier posts. I never spoke against learning Hindi or any language. I'm asking for equal rights and since due to Hindi majority its almost gets imposed indirectly/directly.
We accepted Cricket, Electricty, Engines everything given by a English men so why not English?

I arguing just for the sake of equal rights...Myself can speaker read and talk fluently in Hindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

HC high cour order plugs Rs2,000 crore mining scam in Gujarat | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

*Gujarat high court order plugs Rs2,000 crore mining scam in Gujarat*
Friday, February 14, 2014 - 19:27 IST | Place: Ahmedabad | Agency: DNA


Bhavesh Shah








Gujarat’s deep-rooted mining scam that runs into an estimated Rs2,000 crore got a jolt on Thursday when the division bench of Gujarat high court sealed the top with its order directing the state government to halt mining activities completely in the state. HC has directed the state to ask all lease holders of minor mineral mines to stop excavation work with immediate effect as they do not have environment clearance mandated by the February 27, 2012 order of the Supreme Court.

Incidentally, industry sources claimed that out of estimated 8,000 mines in the state, only one has the mandatory EC clearance.

With the order, mining of minor minerals like ordinary sand, red sand, black trap, marble, gabbro, slate, black stone, bentonite, limestone, brick clay, murrum and others (total 21) will come to a grinding halt.

According to a socio economic Review of Gujarat state, total minor mineral production in the state was estimated at Rs1,792 crore.

In an affidavit filed by advocate general of the state before the division bench, there are 7,990 mines in the state, of which, 2,887 are located in the vicinity of 5 km from protected areas like forest or declared forest and sanctuary or reserved forest areas. The court has directed that activity at these mines should be stopped immediately.

Further, the court has also directed that from now on, all mining permissions in the state should be through auctions. The state should ensure wider publicity to encourage more bidders’ participation in the bidding. The move, if implemented, is expected to increase state revenue manifold.

The judgment, dictated in the open court by justices Ravi R Tripathi and Mohinder Pal, brings to focus the menace of mining scam in the state. Citing the affidavit that included 1,000 plus pages of lease holders’ details, the court observed that there are hundreds of mines in the state that are unidentifiable. It means that exact location or place or survey number of mine is not available. The court further observed that renewal of mines, too, is not uniform. Taking a serious note of this, the court highlighted that some mines have been renewed after 20 years for yet another 10 years.

The HC order will have far-reaching impact on the construction sector as limestone, ordinary sand, black trap, black stone, chalk powder are some of the materials widely used in roads and building construction.

Its full impact will, however, be felt only when the state government seriously implements the order. advocate general has, meanwhile, assured the court that for environment protection, the state is anxious to implement whatever direction the court issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, I can't believe that the new guy Kajriwel ALREADY has more support than Rahul.



Even a monkey would garner more support than Rahul... 



chak de INDIA said:


> No, i don't . . . . but i do expect them to not to show their hatred . . . over here. . . . . on this forum



C'mon.... you don't expect morals & ethics from someone who has multiple Id's representing different religions with a single aim of attacking one religion! It's pretty sad that big guys like @WebMaster @Oscar @Aeronaut are letting these sort of morons run wild in this forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Roybot said:


> Cmon don't play into his hands. David James is a fake id of Bhai Zakir, he was even banned once.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaant gadadhari bheem shaant. We are better than this.



i thought this David James is second id of Justin Joseph .... there is similarity in Profile pic and signature

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

fsayed said:


> Shiv Sena Hoodlums at work. Threatening couples, making them do sit ups. BJP, of course, is a proud ally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> केन्द्र के UPA सरकार ने पेश किये रेलवे बजेट से भाजपा के नेता के गुजरात के साथ अन्याय होने का आरोप लगाया है। पर NDA के शासन में गुजरात को सिर्फ 24 रेल ही मिली थी और UPA के दो साल के शासन में गुजरात को 34 रेल मिलकर कुल 67 रेल मिली है। जो भाजपा सरकार अपने ही राज्यों के साथ अन्याय करती है तो पुरे देश का क्या करेंगे ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मोदी जैसा नेता हज़ारों बरसों बाद जानम लेता है.....! Faceplam
> 
> Bullshit! This message is going around from last 2 years. Dumb followers forwarding such shitty stuff without verifying. This strategy has been used by Bhakts and BJP IT teams to create a fake aura around Narendra Modi that he can't do any wrong!!!
> 
> Tomorrow if in reality any such CD appears(related with Saheb's stalking episode) then these Bhakts with come up with same arguements ""देखा हम ने कहा था ना, यह हमारे भगवान को बदनाम करने के साजिश है""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many tea-stalls were forcefully closed at the SG Highway in Ahmedabad when the Chai Pe Charcha program of BJP's PM candidate was to start on 12 February. अहमदाबाद समेत पूरा गुजरात ऐसी तानाशाही 12-13 साल से सहन करता आया है। भाजपा के पीएम उम्मीदवार जब चाय पे चर्चा करे तब किसी को अपना धंधा-रोजगार चलाने कि इजाजत नहीं है गुजरात में ! जब वे रास्ते से गुजरे तो पूरे गुजरात को रुक जाना है, जब वे सार्वजनिक सभा करे तो पूरे राज्य कीं बसों को उनके सभा-स्थल पे भेज देना है ! क्या ऐसी नाइंसाफी करने वाली ही सरकार पुरे देश में चाहिए?




Frustrated congress maggots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

How are chances of BJP ? ? Most Villagers supporting congress, Main cities supporting BJP and aam aadmi party.... Due to higher population of villagers, they will play key role in the election and Congress is still feeling bright future in 2014 election. What you say.....


----------



## 45'22'

Peaceful Civilian said:


> How are chances of BJP ? ? Most Villagers are supporting congress, Main cities supporting BJP and and aam aadmi party.... Due to higher population of villagers, they will play key role in the election and Congress is still feeling bright future in 2014 election. What you say.....



surveys are saying bjp led NDA

but surveys could be wrong......
aam aadmi party....no chance....they are destroyed.....

possible govt.
1-bjp led NDA with allies
2-congress backed by allies
3-third front backed by congress

i will say a tough fight between nda and congress.....those who can garner more support from regional parties will be the winner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

45'22' said:


> surveys are saying bjp led NDA
> 
> but surveys could be wrong......
> aam aadmi party....no chance....they are destroyed.....
> 
> possible govt.
> 1-bjp led NDA with allies
> 2-congress backed by allies
> 3-third front backed by congress
> 
> i will say a tough fight between nda and congress.....those who can garner more support from regional parties will be the winner


this is truth






AM Ahmedabad Heroes: Mukul Sinha

Nominated for : Fighting for human rights.

Initiative - Took up the cases of displaced, riot and fake encounter
victims.

Nominated for Fighting for human rights Be it getting justice for the 2002 riot victims or fighting for the victims of fake encounters, causes have found a doughty champion in Mukul Sinha, a physicist-turned-advocate who has made it his life’s mission to help those shortchanged by the system. His relentless crusade to get justice for the marginalised communities has often resulted in a face-off with the policy makers, earning him the tag of being ‘anti-government’. But the 62-year-old has never shied away from fighting for what he believes in, making use of the weapon at his disposal -- the law.

Sinha’s first brush with activism came while he was still a PhD student at a noted science institute in the city. He had raised his voice in favour of Class IV employees of the institute. He was shown the door for his troubles. However, Sinha had found his calling. “I made the first union for the class IV employees in 1979 at that institute,” Sinha said. Later, realising the struggles of industrial workers in Gujarat, he was instrumental in the formation of the Gujarat Federation of Trade Unions. While fighting for the rights of the working class, he ventured to study law and obtained the degree of LLB in 1988. Since then, he has helped scores of people including the mill workers, slum dwellers, riot victims and families of those targeted in fake encounters.

Sinha has helped the underprivileged sections by advocating their cases. His efforts have resulted in houses for thousands of people who were displaced due to developmental schemes. Sinha approached the courts, fighting for the rights of the people and forced the state government to allot these displaced people houses.

Using his knowledge as a scientist and an advocate, he tabled a report titled ‘Kutch quake profile’ in Gujarat High Court, seeking orders to incorporate quake resistant design code in the building regulations after the 2001 earthquake. The report was appreciated internationally.

Everything changed for Sinha after the 2002 riots and the subsequent encounter cases. Sinha participated in the proceedings of Nanavati Commission, inquiring into the Gujarat violence of 2002. Sidelined and victimised during and after the riots, the victims in minority community found their saviours in Sinha’s organisation, the Jan Sangharsh Manch, a civil liberties forum established in 1991 to aid victims of human rights violations. Sinha and his group of social activists and lawyers have given these people some hope for justice and acceptance. “It is JSM that analysed the records of call made during the 2002 riots, submitted by IPS officer Rahul Sharma to the commission, and helped make a rock-solid case against Maya Kodnani, a former state minister and others involved in the 2002 massacres,” he points out.

Sinha has also taken up the cases of Sohrabuddin, Ishrat Jahan, Javed and Sadik Jamal, all killed in fake encounters, and in doing so locked horns with the state government. His efforts led to cops D G Vanzara, Rajkumar Pandian and Dinesh Kumar being charged with murder and their arrests.

Says Sinha, “It was our efforts that led to the arrest of rogue cops who were killing Muslims in the name of fake encounters.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Peaceful Civilian said:


> How are chances of BJP ? ? Most Villagers supporting congress, Main cities supporting BJP and aam aadmi party.... Due to higher population of villagers, they will play key role in the election and Congress is still feeling bright future in 2014 election. What you say.....


Congress will not even get triple digit score let alone form govt. NDA led by BJP is favourite and 90% chances that they will form govt. And villegers supports Congress is wrong. They support anybody who is from local wether that in BJP or Congress. Congress had advantage in past because BJP had no support in whole south and NE states but this time Congress has lost all their supports too and reginoal parties would gain from that but advantage for BJP is that this time BJP has biggest support from North, West, East(Bihar, Jharkhad but not Bengal and Odisha) and Central India so BJP is emerging with more that 200 seats and thats for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

*Source: Divyabhaskar/15-Feb-2014/Page-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Rahul Gandhi consideres one rank, one pension demand for Defence Pensioners

Rahul will meet a delegation of ex-servicemen (ESM) on Friday to discuss the OROP issue. The OROP will ensure that retired soldiers of the same rank and the same length of service receive the same pension, irrespective of their date of retirement. The push for OROP, will benefit around 3 million pensioners including about 600,000 widows. 




Rahul Gandhi meets Ex Servicemen, extends support 

खून जमाती ठण्ड में भी, सीना ताने खड़े हुए, बदन जलाती गर्मी में भी सीमाओं पर अड़े हुए
बाँध शहादत का सहरा, मृत्यु से ब्याह रचाते हैं , देश के वीर सिपाही देखो माँ का कर्ज चुकाते हैं 




Congress VP Rahul Gandhi met ex-servicemen yesterday and assured them to do whatever he can do for this cause.


----------



## kaykay

Rahul's govt was in power 10 years, why he didn't do anything on 'one rank, one pension' and just meeting. If he was serious, hw would have done it in last 10 years. All's bluff and public know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> When they have no substantial point to make... they end up posting BS.. & blow their trumpet claiming they are debating. Take this Fakir clown... all he does whole day is post fake posters.. & he thinks he is debating. Now.. that alone should give an idea about their intellectual capability! It could be patronizing..but it's only a matter of time. I have seen quite a few posters running with tail between their legs post 8th Dec... & never got back to this forum, unless as a supporter of different political party or with duplicate IDs. So.. couple of more months.. & the nugget will dissolve on it's own, settle at the bottom! No need to keep flushing it again & again...


Yep one tweddle dee has left and tweedle dum has changed party, now a E-nrega worker is doing overtime., guess that 500 crore image makeover was a waste , they are maligning the image of OWL baba even more than help it rebuild.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, I can't believe that the new guy Kajriwel ALREADY has more support than Rahul.


They think he is a messiah, all he does is fools people around in only 48 days he resigned since he wants an escape route, cut losses and run as he cannot deliver the promises he made before election, his subsidy farce will come to an end in 10 days with 10 hour power cuts in delhi since they didnt pay the electric companies.He wants to get out before that happens, since after 10 days people will start cursing him.



Jason bourne said:


> In last Cvoter survey
> 
> NDA around 227
> UPA around109
> OTHERS around 210
> 
> So NDA just need 50 or 60 MPs from 210 quite possible
> 
> I think modi is coming


Bjp needs to cut the others vote share from 210 down to 100, otherwise you know these third front can play dirty tricks along with upa



Chola warrior said:


> I request you to read my earlier posts. I never spoke against learning Hindi or any language. I'm asking for equal rights and since due to Hindi majority its almost gets imposed indirectly/directly.
> We accepted Cricket, Electricty, Engines everything given by a English men so why not English?
> 
> I arguing just for the sake of equal rights...Myself can speaker read and talk fluently in Hindi.


I would support a indian language any day over english, while i respect you for sticking to tamil.Both Hindi and tamil and all major indian languages have sanskrit influence.Hindi has pan india effect, so why not learn it? but also you free to talk tamil back home or with those who know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Live Webcast of The Agenda for the Future: Education and Nation Building


*Watch Live

The Agenda for the Future

Education and Nation Building

An Interactive Session
with Shri Rahul Gandhi

from

15th Feb 2014
4:15 PM IST*


----------



## fsayed

kaykay said:


> Rahul's govt was in power 10 years, why he didn't do anything on 'one rank, one pension' and just meeting. If he was serious, hw would have done it in last 10 years. All's bluff and public know it.


i m assure it will b done before election
he is the man who delivers what he speaks
have some PATIENCE


----------



## fsayed




----------



## VeeraBahadur

Devesh Thakur, close aide of Nitish Kumar, quits as JD(U) spokesman - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Peaceful Civilian said:


> How are chances of BJP ? ? Most Villagers supporting congress, Main cities supporting BJP and aam aadmi party.... Due to higher population of villagers, they will play key role in the election and Congress is still feeling bright future in 2014 election. What you say.....



It's a change in mood ,congress is not down that much but bjp due to heavy support in villages is rising(CSDS finding).

BJP is eating into others vote and so difference in voteshare is huge ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Narendra Modi may be the next Prime Minister, suggest Google trends | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

fsayed said:


> *Source: Divyabhaskar/15-Feb-2014/Page-2*




Bhai modi fans are shameless anti India they will not listen to facts because they already knew that Feku is all fake but they are blind in mob mentality and media hype.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Feku Modi's another fake propogenda busted*

*Modi was a canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala'*


BJP's PM candidate, who often flaunts his past to connect with voters, was never a tea vendor but a "canteen contractor".

"This Chai pe Charcha is natak (gimmick) keeping in mind the elections. *Tea seller associations have told us that he was never a tea-vendor but he was a canteen contractor*", Patel said.

He was speaking at 'Swaraj Kuch' rally here where noted civil rights activist Lalji Desai, along with hundreds of his Maldhari community followers, joined Congress.

Accusing Modi of trying to appropriate the legacy of Sardar Patel, the Congress leader said "by making the tallest statue of Patel, he wants to make a ladder for the PM's chair".

Patel also took potshots at Modi's Gujarat model of development.

"This cannot be Gujarat's model. Gujarat's model is based on Mahatma Gandhi and Sardar Patel's ideology. Some people accidentally got power and then forgot the ideology of great leaders like Gandhi, Sardar Patel and Ambedkar.

*"But when election comes, they begin chanting their (leaders') names. He suddenly transforms himself into a tea-vendor or a Ram Bhakt only when the elections are coming," *Patel said.

Taking a dig at Modi's claims of development, Patel said Gujarat was a laggard in social sectors.
*
"Gujarat is lagging behind in health, education and other social sectors. As per his propaganda, Gujarat is number one, but from the bottom. Gujarat is on 28th rank as far as primary education is concerned."*

"Unemployment rate is increasing; five lakh young people are serving the state on a meagre fixed salary. *For showing the surplus in the state's budget, Gujarat government keeps taking debts and now the debt amount has reached up to Rs 1.85 lakh crores," Patel said.*

He also appealed to all marginalised communities to unite and raise their issues.
"This will strengthen Congress and also those on margins who have been deprived of their rights under BJP rule", Patel said.

Modi has made senior Congress leader Mani Shankar Aiyar's jibe at his humble origin, when he sold tea with his father, a political weapon to hit out at Congress while connecting with the masses.

In the first session of the 'Chai pe Charcha with NaMo' (tea with Modi) initiative on Wednesday, Modi attacked Congress over governance and black money stashed in various bank accounts abroad.

Congress leader Shankarsinh Vaghela raked up the 2002 communal riots under Modi's guard to target him. "He is now demanding 60 months against Congress' government's 60 years. People have not forgotten those 100 days when the massacre was done under his nose as the chief minister," he added.

Senior Congress leader Arjun Modhvadia said* the controversial godman Asaram was once the "mentor" of Modi.*

Congress says Modi was canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala' : Gujarat, News - India Today

Modi was canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala': Cong


----------



## Dem!god

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku Modi's another fake propogenda busted*
> 
> *Modi was a canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala'*
> 
> 
> BJP's PM candidate, who often flaunts his past to connect with voters, was never a tea vendor but a "canteen contractor".
> 
> "This Chai pe Charcha is natak (gimmick) keeping in mind the elections. *Tea seller associations have told us that he was never a tea-vendor but he was a canteen contractor*", Patel said.
> 
> He was speaking at 'Swaraj Kuch' rally here where noted civil rights activist Lalji Desai, along with hundreds of his Maldhari community followers, joined Congress.
> 
> Accusing Modi of trying to appropriate the legacy of Sardar Patel, the Congress leader said "by making the tallest statue of Patel, he wants to make a ladder for the PM's chair".
> 
> Patel also took potshots at Modi's Gujarat model of development.
> 
> "This cannot be Gujarat's model. Gujarat's model is based on Mahatma Gandhi and Sardar Patel's ideology. Some people accidentally got power and then forgot the ideology of great leaders like Gandhi, Sardar Patel and Ambedkar.
> 
> *"But when election comes, they begin chanting their (leaders') names. He suddenly transforms himself into a tea-vendor or a Ram Bhakt only when the elections are coming," *Patel said.
> 
> Taking a dig at Modi's claims of development, Patel said Gujarat was a laggard in social sectors.
> *"Gujarat is lagging behind in health, education and other social sectors. As per his propaganda, Gujarat is number one, but from the bottom. Gujarat is on 28th rank as far as primary education is concerned."*
> 
> "Unemployment rate is increasing; five lakh young people are serving the state on a meagre fixed salary. *For showing the surplus in the state's budget, Gujarat government keeps taking debts and now the debt amount has reached up to Rs 1.85 lakh crores," Patel said.*
> 
> He also appealed to all marginalised communities to unite and raise their issues.
> "This will strengthen Congress and also those on margins who have been deprived of their rights under BJP rule", Patel said.
> 
> Modi has made senior Congress leader Mani Shankar Aiyar's jibe at his humble origin, when he sold tea with his father, a political weapon to hit out at Congress while connecting with the masses.
> 
> In the first session of the 'Chai pe Charcha with NaMo' (tea with Modi) initiative on Wednesday, Modi attacked Congress over governance and black money stashed in various bank accounts abroad.
> 
> Congress leader Shankarsinh Vaghela raked up the 2002 communal riots under Modi's guard to target him. "He is now demanding 60 months against Congress' government's 60 years. People have not forgotten those 100 days when the massacre was done under his nose as the chief minister," he added.
> 
> Senior Congress leader Arjun Modhvadia said* the controversial godman Asaram was once the "mentor" of Modi.*
> 
> Congress says Modi was canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala' : Gujarat, News - India Today
> 
> Modi was canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala': Cong


does it even matter he was chaiwala or canteen contractor.....
main thing is he was from a humble background........and he is progressive in his thinking......
I do not need any other reason to vote him...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Modi was a canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala'*
> 
> Modi was canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala': Cong



& it was the same congress that used to call him a chaiwala on the first place...............  

Mani Shankar Aiyar: Modi will never be PM; can sell tea at AICC meet - Economic Times

Omar criticizes Mani Shankar Aiyar for comments on Modi - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku Modi's another fake propogenda busted*
> 
> *Modi was a canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala'*
> 
> 
> BJP's PM candidate, who often flaunts his past to connect with voters, was never a tea vendor but a "canteen contractor".
> 
> "This Chai pe Charcha is natak (gimmick) keeping in mind the elections. *Tea seller associations have told us that he was never a tea-vendor but he was a canteen contractor*", Patel said.
> 
> He was speaking at 'Swaraj Kuch' rally here where noted civil rights activist Lalji Desai, along with hundreds of his Maldhari community followers, joined Congress.
> 
> Accusing Modi of trying to appropriate the legacy of Sardar Patel, the Congress leader said "by making the tallest statue of Patel, he wants to make a ladder for the PM's chair".
> 
> Patel also took potshots at Modi's Gujarat model of development.
> 
> "This cannot be Gujarat's model. Gujarat's model is based on Mahatma Gandhi and Sardar Patel's ideology. Some people accidentally got power and then forgot the ideology of great leaders like Gandhi, Sardar Patel and Ambedkar.
> 
> *"But when election comes, they begin chanting their (leaders') names. He suddenly transforms himself into a tea-vendor or a Ram Bhakt only when the elections are coming," *Patel said.
> 
> Taking a dig at Modi's claims of development, Patel said Gujarat was a laggard in social sectors.
> *"Gujarat is lagging behind in health, education and other social sectors. As per his propaganda, Gujarat is number one, but from the bottom. Gujarat is on 28th rank as far as primary education is concerned."*
> 
> "Unemployment rate is increasing; five lakh young people are serving the state on a meagre fixed salary. *For showing the surplus in the state's budget, Gujarat government keeps taking debts and now the debt amount has reached up to Rs 1.85 lakh crores," Patel said.*
> 
> He also appealed to all marginalised communities to unite and raise their issues.
> "This will strengthen Congress and also those on margins who have been deprived of their rights under BJP rule", Patel said.
> 
> Modi has made senior Congress leader Mani Shankar Aiyar's jibe at his humble origin, when he sold tea with his father, a political weapon to hit out at Congress while connecting with the masses.
> 
> In the first session of the 'Chai pe Charcha with NaMo' (tea with Modi) initiative on Wednesday, Modi attacked Congress over governance and black money stashed in various bank accounts abroad.
> 
> Congress leader Shankarsinh Vaghela raked up the 2002 communal riots under Modi's guard to target him. "He is now demanding 60 months against Congress' government's 60 years. People have not forgotten those 100 days when the massacre was done under his nose as the chief minister," he added.
> 
> Senior Congress leader Arjun Modhvadia said* the controversial godman Asaram was once the "mentor" of Modi.*
> 
> Congress says Modi was canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala' : Gujarat, News - India Today
> 
> Modi was canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala': Cong




Cherry picking hmm . . . .???


Escalating the war of words over Narendra Modi's humble background as a 'chaiwala', Congress on Saturday said BJP's PM candidate, who often flaunts his past to connect with voters, was never a tea vendor but a "canteen contractor".
*Senior leader and Congress president Sonia Gandhi's political secretary Ahmed Patel also termed Modi's much-hyped campaign 'Chai pe Charcha' as a poll gimmick.*





Congress says Modi was canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala' : Gujarat, News - India Today

So, Ahemad Patel is right. . . . and modi is not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

Modi was canteen contractor after he came to amdavad,when he was 6years he used to sell tea on station with his father.

It's there in 7rcr with chetan bhagat 1'st part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> Cherry picking hmm . . . .???
> 
> 
> Escalating the war of words over Narendra Modi's humble background as a 'chaiwala', Congress on Saturday said BJP's PM candidate, who often flaunts his past to connect with voters, was never a tea vendor but a "canteen contractor".
> *Senior leader and Congress president Sonia Gandhi's political secretary Ahmed Patel also termed Modi's much-hyped campaign 'Chai pe Charcha' as a poll gimmick.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress says Modi was canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala' : Gujarat, News - India Today
> 
> So, Ahemad Patel is right. . . . and modi is not ?




Ok, so Modi's Chai pe charcha is a poll gimmick.........but kejriwal's resignation, RG's 12 cylinders, tearing of bill, etc. aren't a poll gimmick??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Ok, so Modi's Chai pe charcha is a poll gimmick.........but kejriwal's resignation, RG's 12 cylinders, tearing of bill, etc. aren't a poll gimmick??



Pagal Admi. . . Ahamad Patel said that na. . . its like patthar ki lakeer now . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> Pagal Admi. . . Ahamad Patel said that na. . . its like patthar ki lakeer now . . . .



Congress also says that RG have all the *QUALITIES* of becoming a PM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Congress also says that RG have all the *QUALITIES* of becoming a PM



Dude. . . i think you also need escape velocity of jupiter now. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vicky sen

arp2041 said:


> Congress also says that RG have all the *QUALITIES* of becoming a PM



Of course!! He can make people laugh...Is'nt that a quality??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

dont understand why are these congi E-nrega workers spamming a thread about bjp or modi, Why cant they stick to their own thread about UPA and rahul(owl) baba?
This thread is for discussion on Bjp matters not for congis to spam here, no matter what they do it wont change our views here, we are not like the rats that abandoned ship after 4-0 loss recently we stick till the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vicky sen

@Bhai Zakir Hey..I have a good offer for you...U game?? I promise it will be better than your current one..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Loser Arvind Kejriwal is badly exposed.

Soli Sorabjee backs Delhi LG’s decision

AAP and their supporters were using Soli sorabjee's advice to back their decision to adopt unconstitutional ways in presenting lokpal bill . Now Soli Sorabjee's has exposed the liars of AAP by supporting Lt Gov of Delhi's decision.

I have not yet seen a bigger liar in my life then Arvind Kejriwal. First, he vowed on his children not to take support from Congress and the very next day accepted the support. Then he pledged to abide by the constitution but worked in authoritarian, totalitarian and unconstitutional ways. Then the final lie he made was to use Soli sorabjee and other lawyers name claiming to have backed himon his unconstitutional bill but all came out and exposed him that he never consulted them on Lokpal to be introduced in unconstitutional ways.

He wanted to sacrifice his govt from day one so as to be called martyr of politics and finally used lokpal as excuse. But what a big LIAR he is, shame on him and his brand of filthy politics.. People of Delhi its time to teach him a lesson .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Puchtoon said:


> Modi was canteen contractor after he came to amdavad,when he was 6years he used to sell tea on station with his father.
> 
> It's there in 7rcr with chetan bhagat 1'st part.




1.) Modi is a Teli, his father own 2 business.

a.) Oil Mill
b.) a Railway Canteen at railway station

2.) Modi's Brother Owned a Office Canteen at the Ahmedavad it was a staff canteen of Gujarat State Transport Corporation.

3.) *Modi have not worked in his whole life, he don't know any hard work as he have not joined any job or profession.*

4.) *From the early age of 8 years he have joined RSS and till before deputed into BJP by RSS some25 years ago. He was the RSS Pracharak. And its not a propogenda as its said by the Modi himself.*



arp2041 said:


> Ok, so Modi's Chai pe charcha is a poll gimmick.........but kejriwal's resignation, RG's 12 cylinders, tearing of bill, etc. aren't a poll gimmick??




If u accept that Modi is doing cheap stunt like falsy claiming himself as chaiwala i will also accept what you will say.

But i know you have duble standard ypu will be ignorant of Feku's lies but propagate against rahul/kejriwal, jayalalita, mamta


----------



## jbond197

Congress knows so much about Modi then why don't they come up with a Biography on him. It will save some effort on their sympathizers part.


----------



## Puchtoon

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Modi is a Teli, his father own 2 business.
> 
> a.) Oil Mill
> b.) a Railway Canteen at railway station
> 
> 2.) Modi's Brother Owned a Office Canteen at the Ahmedavad it was a staff canteen of Gujarat State Transport Corporation.
> 
> 3.) *Modi have not worked in his whole life, he don't know any hard work as he have not joined any job or profession.*
> 
> 4.) *From the early age of 8 years he have joined RSS and till before deputed into BJP by RSS some25 years ago. He was the RSS Pracharak. And its not a propogenda as its said by the Modi himself.*



You have to show proof's of what your are saying from reliable sources ,otherwise Bullshit .

1.Modi father was not that rich to own anything,his mother used to work too.
2.Tea shop at bus stand was of his uncle
3.sure you can have your opinion,but its not rahul gandhi who is sitting chief minister of gujrat from 12 years,he is self made man.
4.Yes so?Everyone knows he himself tells proudly he was an rss pracharak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*First they ignore Modi, then they laugh at Modi, then they fight Modi, then Modi wins!*

Look at these morons... they wanted to ridicule Modi by laughing at his humble beginning as tea seller. Now that he turned that barb to his advantage, these clowns are working overtime to prove that he is not what they ridiculed him about in the first place. Desperation knows no bounds

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


>


Yeh hui na baat. Action does speak louder than words indeed... & we have seen that empty vessel in Delhi, made noise than skeletons making out on asbestos sheet!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Modi is a Teli, his father own 2 business.
> 
> a.) Oil Mill
> b.) a Railway Canteen at railway station
> 
> 2.) Modi's Brother Owned a Office Canteen at the Ahmedavad it was a staff canteen of Gujarat State Transport Corporation.
> 
> 3.) *Modi have not worked in his whole life, he don't know any hard work as he have not joined any job or profession.*
> 
> 4.) *From the early age of 8 years he have joined RSS and till before deputed into BJP by RSS some25 years ago. He was the RSS Pracharak. And its not a propogenda as its said by the Modi himself.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If u accept that Modi is doing cheap stunt like falsy claiming himself as chaiwala i will also accept what you will say.
> 
> But i know you have duble standard ypu will be ignorant of Feku's lies but propagate against rahul/kejriwal, jayalalita, mamta


What are you trying to prove here?Post these in your UPA and Rahul thread, it hardly has any posts and here you are spamming us , thanks but no thanks, try to liberate more indians to vote for upa in your thread.



Puchtoon said:


> You have to show proof's of what your are saying from reliable sources ,otherwise Bullshit .
> 
> 1.Modi father was not that rich to own anything,his mother used to work too.
> 2.Tea shop at bus stand was of his uncle
> 3.sure you can have your opinion,but its not rahul gandhi who is sitting chief minister of gujrat from 12 years,he is self made man.
> 4.Yes so?Everyone knows he himself tells proudly he was an rss pracharak


nah dont reply him bro, he is a E-nrega worker let him earn his money!  Ignore him, lets discuss more saner things!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

This is a Bus stand in modijis gujrat (recently completed)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Puchtoon said:


> This is a Bus stand



That is an amazing bus stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Puchtoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That is an amazing bus stand.


Modi inaugurated that recently

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Puchtoon said:


> This is a Bus stand in modijis gujrat (recently completed)




*Reality of Gujarat Bus stations and stands*






Rudardi, Gujarat






*Surendernagar, Gujarat*






*A Section of the Central Bus Station of the Gujarat State Transport in Ahmedabad. *

*Looks like a village Bus Stop. No one tries to highlight the deterioration here.*






*A Scene from the same Bus Station. Ahmedabad is the fifth metropolis in India.*





*
A Urinal attached to the same section of the Central Bus Station in Ahmedabad.The stink of the Urine pervades all over.*






*S T Bus Stand Junagadh*






*Surendernagar 2 Ahemedabad, Gujarat*

*Central Bus Station in Ahmedabad (Gujarat's biggest and most prosperous city)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Reality of Gujarat Bus stations and stands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudardi, Gujarat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Surendernagar, Gujarat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Section of the Central Bus Station of the Gujarat State Transport in Ahmedabad. *
> 
> *Looks like a village Bus Stop. No one tries to highlight the deterioration here.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Scene from the same Bus Station. Ahmedabad is the fifth metropolis in India.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Urinal attached to the same section of the Central Bus Station in Ahmedabad.The stink of the Urine pervades all over.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *S T Bus Stand Junagadh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Surendernagar 2 Ahemedabad, Gujarat*
> 
> *Central Bus Station in Ahmedabad (Gujarat's biggest and most prosperous city)*


Thanks for pointing out the process of improvement. Thanks again for highlighting it. 



Chinese-Dragon said:


> That is an amazing bus stand.


Come to India, and we kill you with our spicy food   

Just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Reality of Gujarat Bus stations and stands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudardi, Gujarat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Surendernagar, Gujarat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Section of the Central Bus Station of the Gujarat State Transport in Ahmedabad. *
> 
> *Looks like a village Bus Stop. No one tries to highlight the deterioration here.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Scene from the same Bus Station. Ahmedabad is the fifth metropolis in India.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Urinal attached to the same section of the Central Bus Station in Ahmedabad.The stink of the Urine pervades all over.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *S T Bus Stand Junagadh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Surendernagar 2 Ahemedabad, Gujarat*
> 
> *Central Bus Station in Ahmedabad (Gujarat's biggest and most prosperous city)*




@Bhai Zakir why posting images from two years back, do you not have recent pics?

A Lesser India. - Travelogue

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SarthakGanguly said:


> Thanks for pointing out the process of improvement. Thanks again for highlighting it.
> 
> 
> Come to India, and we kill you with our spicy food
> 
> Just kidding



I have already asked @Puchtoon for not posting such propogenda pics as this thread is about BJP and Modi not for the casual local news but he have posted them.

As a responsible citizen of India *its my duty to expose false propogenda and the reality of 14 years of Modi's rule in Gujarat. 

Just before the elections he is doing some cheap gimmiks but in reality Gujarat is below average in development be it in health, education social indicators etc.*



samantk said:


> @Bhai Zakir why posting images from two years back, do you not have recent pics?
> 
> A Lesser India. - Travelogue



1.) Thanks for accepting that they are real pic and not fake propogenda. 

2.) Your admission of fact also indicate that despite Modi's 14 years of rule (Modi have said this in his Odisha rally) its the situation in the biggest city of Gujarat.

3.) *Tell me a person like feku want 60 months (5 years) to change and develop India but in his rule of 150 months he can't change and develop a small state like Gujarat. *

4.) As for the 2 years old even 2 years ago it was Modi govt and these pics stand even today as the reality have not changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/434983928575688704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Mere Area may Modi Team Stall Laga hai, Chai Chai NaMo Chai!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Bhai Zakir said:


> Bhai modi fans are shameless anti India they will not listen to facts because they already knew that Feku is all fake but they are blind in mob mentality and media hype.


sau takke ki baat













चाय पे चर्चा! पर केजरीवाल की


----------



## Fireurimagination

Just saw on TV Modi addressing a massive massive rally in HM. His popularity is surely rising by the day and if congress doesn't stop the irritating ads on TV BJP will surely win 300+ seats

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

*खीरों में पदयात्रा का अंतिम दिन !*





*Choice is very clear.. Vote for United and Secular India.*


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Puchtoon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/434983928575688704



*Again a big lie by Modi *as he have parents, sister, bother, sister in law, nephews etc. etc. 
What else other have ? And as for the wife he also have one in the village. 



Fireurimagination said:


> Just saw on TV Modi addressing a massive massive rally in HM. His popularity is surely rising by the day and if congress doesn't stop the irritating ads on TV BJP will surely win 300+ seats



Why only 300+ say BJP ill win 600+ after all there is no tax on dreaming and lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

The_Showstopper said:


> MIM not untouchable for us, says BJP - The Hindu



I have already come across this. The headline is completely out of context; they are talking about no confidence motion and not an political alliance. I dont see any possibility that either of party join hands with other.


----------



## fsayed

Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi discussed 'Education and Nation-Building' with students from India's best educational institutions today. The students as well as the Congress Vice-President emphasised the need to make the education system more "student-centric".

राहुल गांधी ने देश भर के छात्रों से बातचीत की और शिक्षा नीति पर उनकी राय ली।
Shri Rahul Gandhi addressed students from various universities in an interaction through video conferencing. He spoke to the students and exchanged ideas and thoughts on Education in India and how it is shaping India’s future.










*Hundreds of entries coming in by students on 'Enhancing Quality and Equality in Education'.

If you too wish to be a part of transforming the Education System in India you may join this campaign, mail us your entries to quality.equality@nsui.in*
For more details like facebook.com/nsui.qne


----------



## Puchtoon

Medha patakar is a candidate from AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fireurimagination

Bhai Zakir said:


> Why only 300+ say BJP ill win 600+ after all there is no tax on dreaming and lying.



I take it that you haven't seen the ads mein hasiba amin rahul gandhi ki soch se judi etc etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

The BIGGEST MEGALOMANIAC in the town is desperate for a promotion from narendramodi.in to narendramodi.pm.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=670838186313769

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

fsayed said:


> The BIGGEST MEGALOMANIAC in the town is desperate for a promotion from narendramodi.in to narendramodi.pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=670838186313769



Aare yaar click nahi hua nahi toh mein register kar leta aur Whois mein rahul gandhi ka naam daal deta :p, waise rahulgandhi.pm avaliable hai aur rahega :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Is BJP losing it's votebank to AAP? Check out some of the comments made on BJP's official Facebook page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

रक्तहीनता से पीड़ित महिलाऐं

2008 --- 47%
2012 --- 57%

"नई सोच, नहीं उम्मीद!!"





ministers are enjoying plate worth Rs one thousand for each,and the common man has to starve for a half piece of a Roti ! फेकू के राज में जनता के पैसे पर मौज-मस्ती, भाजपा के मंत्री की प्लेट सौ रूपये की,गरीब की रोटी सस्ती

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Congress vice president Sh Rahul Gandhi would start his road show from Tumkur to Mysore soon on below route.


----------



## Fireurimagination

fsayed said:


> रक्तहीनता से पीड़ित महिलाऐं
> 
> 2008 --- 47%
> 2012 --- 57%
> 
> "नई सोच, नहीं उम्मीद!!"



Didn't Shivraj demolished the congress just 2 months back in MP?  Bhai yeh ad nahi kaam kar rahe hai naye wale lao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

fsayed said:


> Is BJP losing it's votebank to AAP? Check out some of the comments made on BJP's official Facebook page.


I can see 5500 likes against few hundred comments. LOLs


----------



## Kaniska

Nojawan said:


> although congress is better for pakistan but we dont mind as long as authoritative govt comes!


Do not worry...21st century India will not allow any one spend our energy against any unnecessary rivalry with Pakistan..although people ll vote for modi...but most of modi supporter vote him for a stable gov for growth rather than anything to do with Pakistan or non developmental issue... If modi does not follow this path, he ll be replaced as he has too many rival within his own party...



fsayed said:


> Congress vice president Sh Rahul Gandhi would start his road show from Tumkur to Mysore soon on below route.


 
Sometimes I really tried to understand about Rahul. Here is my observation and some question too.

1-Rahul is most powerful person in congress. Why he did not enforce corruption free gov in center?
My imp is that in all these scams, Gandhi family may never get benefitted personally as they any way too reach to take any money in scams... But there crook cong minister who misused their positions.

2- Rahul has a good desire. But he has to be aggressive. He looks too timid as a leader. He has to learn the art of strong leadership to gain control over cong party.he has future. He has scope.Cong may get defeated in this election.but this will be a good opportunity for him to get rid of crooks from the party. 

3 - since last couple of months he is. Showing his aggression. Keep it up inspite of criticism.Bring new ideas.. People will appreciate him.


----------



## Star Wars

fsayed said:


> ministers are enjoying plate worth Rs one thousand for each,and the common man has to starve for a half piece of a Roti ! फेकू के राज में जनता के पैसे पर मौज-मस्ती, भाजपा के मंत्री की प्लेट सौ रूपये की,गरीब की रोटी सस्ती



That is a poverty line setup by the center and not by Gujarat , Congress has failed to change it in last 8 years even after BJP asked to change it.... *YOU ARE AN IDIOT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

@Star Wars Why do you reply to them? why don;t you let them play?


----------



## Star Wars

Like Vasundara Raje's facebook page.... she is doing hell of a lot of work over there

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

Fireurimagination said:


> Aare yaar click nahi hua nahi toh mein register kar leta aur Whois mein rahul gandhi ka naam daal deta :p, waise rahulgandhi.pm avaliable hai aur rahega :p

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Again a big lie by Modi *as he have parents, sister, bother, sister in law, nephews etc. etc.
> What else other have ? And as for the wife he also have one in the village.
> 
> 
> 
> Why only 300+ say BJP ill win 600+ after all there is no tax on dreaming and lying.


So a person should not have parents,sisters, brothers, sister in laws and nephews etc? In order to contest as pm for elections he should be orphan?  what a stupid logic, does this also apply to Rahul baba? or does it apply only to modi only?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Puchtoon said:


> @Star Wars Why do you reply to them? why don;t you let them play?



I always liked blowing bubbles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Puchtoon said:


>



This is not katar as this is done by beloved vote bank

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Chhattisgarh's tops in Fiscal Management in RBI Study - The Hindu

*In respect of social sector expenditure, that includes education, health, SC/ST development, women and child development, Chhattisgarh holds the first position*. Social sector expenditure, in Chhattisgarh as per cent of GSDP is 14 per cent whereas Bihar (11.3) is second, Madhya Pradesh (9.7) and Uttar Pradesh (9.7) are third and Jharkhand (9.2) is fourth. The study is done analysing the budgets of the States rather than surveying the ground level situation in the States. In a different study, National Sample Survey Office (NSSO) has indicated that Chhattisgarh is the poorest State of the country where nearly 40% people live below the poverty line.

“*State Government's emphasis on development and social sector expenditure during the last decade have resulted in significant improvements and sharper decline in Infant Mortality Rate, Maternal Mortality Ratio and malnourishment as compared to the all-India average*,” a state government release following up on RBI study has said. In debt sustainability, boosting growth in state revenue or acquisition of fixed assets (capital outlay) to GSDP, Chhattisgarh has done well, the study said.

---------------------------------------------------

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/chhattisgarh-raman-singh-presents-rs-54710-cr-budget-1380325.html

Chhattisgarh Chief Minister Raman Singh Saturday presented Rs 54,710 crore tax-free budget for 2014-15 in the state assembly.
*In a major decision for the farm community, which makes up roughly 80 percent of the state's total population, the chief minister made a budgetary provision of Rs.140 crore for "interest free short-term crop loans"*. The key trade bodies and the business personalities in the state have hailed the budget as "*balanced and growth-oriented*" with the opposition Congress terming it "disappointing, directionless, anti-farmer and anti-poor(of course its anti poor, he's make them Rich)". Highlighting the priorities of his government, Raman Singh said he was committed to eradicating poverty, hunger and malnutrition. He emphasised on "strengthening of human resources, especially the marginalised sections of society and prosperity of farmers, which will lead to better development of the state. *This will be achieved through people-oriented, transparent and accountable administration*". The budget has made a provision of Rs.3,900 crore for providing rice at Re.1 per kg to 85 per cent families of the state under "Mukhyamantri Khaddyanna Suraksha Yojana" towards implementation of the The Chhattisgarh Food and Nutrition Security Act. A provision of Rs.8,459 crore has been made for the agriculture and allied sectors.* The chief minister announced about providing incentive to farmers at Rs 300 per quintal for paddy procurement of 2013 Kharif and provisioned Rs 2,400 crore for the same in the budget*. The total outlay for the social sector has been pegged at Rs.20,851 crore, which includes *12 percent for school education, eight percent for Scheduled Castes and Scheduled Tribes development, five percent for health and three percent for women and child development*. The state government has offered several bonanzas in the education sector and *announced free education to girl students of government colleges up to graduation*. Interest rates have also been further reduced to one percent for education loans under the "Mukhyamantri Uchcha Siksha Krinn Anudan Yojana" while giving *interest-free education loans under the scheme for students of Naxal-affected districts.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


>




Now @&& phuk Robert , tel laga ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SamantK

Bhai Zakir said:


> I have already asked @Puchtoon for not posting such propogenda pics as this thread is about BJP and Modi not for the casual local news but he have posted them.
> 
> As a responsible citizen of India *its my duty to expose false propogenda and the reality of 14 years of Modi's rule in Gujarat.
> 
> Just before the elections he is doing some cheap gimmiks but in reality Gujarat is below average in development be it in health, education social indicators etc.*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Thanks for accepting that they are real pic and not fake propogenda.
> 
> 2.) Your admission of fact also indicate that despite Modi's 14 years of rule (Modi have said this in his Odisha rally) its the situation in the biggest city of Gujarat.
> 
> 3.) *Tell me a person like feku want 60 months (5 years) to change and develop India but in his rule of 150 months he can't change and develop a small state like Gujarat. *
> 
> 4.) As for the 2 years old even 2 years ago it was Modi govt and these pics stand even today as the reality have not changed.


1. You cannot post the pics from a two year blog and say that is the truth.. It's a blog after all.. Do you have the latest pics ?

2.read 1.

3. I have yet to see Modi saying that in 5 years he will change everything, even him saying does not make me a fool to believe him. Congress with 60 years in powers has nothing much to show, past two terms have been down right horrible.. 

4. Read point 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

fsayed said:


>




 @ printed *Social Media Cell* of Congress at the base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

VeeraBahadur said:


> Now @&& phuk Robert , tel laga ke.


Nahi bina tel ka raw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

wolfschanzze said:


> Nahi bina tel ka raw



Marega toh nahi na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kinsr

^^Interacting with sanitized crowds... Its what Rahul Gandhi been doing... Where the crowd is already parroted. If he was so much dedicated to the nation then whole of BSP,SP,DMK, RJD would have been behind bars. Forget India, even if he can organise his own party I would be grateful to him. Just look at what kind of leadership is he going to provide,with people like Rajiv Shukla, Raj Babbar, Renuka Chowdhary, Sanjay Jha, Randeep Surjewala, Salman Soz, Tehseen Punawallah.. They are all either the son/daughters of politicians or got it by licking madams feet. None of the aforesaid didn't get there by merit and all of them are pretty far from a realiity called INDIA.
For the last 10 years mr Gandhi has just been watching his party loot and pillage India and not single word was uttered and now just see the height of hypocrissy that suddenly he starts to 'feel' for India. 
Mr. Gandhi get away from that Z++ Grade security, those parroted crowds of so called common Indian that you keep having 'samvad' with, those sycophants, and the Congress party , to learn about REAL INDIA first hand and not from what your partymen tell you..
Then once after you learnt, India may trust you as a leader but till then stop fooling India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Telangana issue perfect example of Congress sowing 'seeds of poison': Modi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@chak de INDIA @Puchtoon @Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bhai Zakir

fsayed said:


> The BIGGEST MEGALOMANIAC in the town is desperate for a promotion from narendramodi.in to narendramodi.pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=670838186313769




*Shameless BJP Modi fans attacking and molesting women and even not sparing old women.*


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

VeeraBahadur said:


> @chak de INDIA @Puchtoon @Roybot



Epic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## kbd-raaf

Bhai Zakir said:


>



I'm thinking about starting my own, at the moment all the Modi bhakts on this thread are doing it for free and without any recognition? @modi bhakts: what say? We can call its the PDF Modi Bhakts Alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kbd-raaf said:


> I'm thinking about starting my own, at the moment all the Modi bhakts on this thread are doing it for free and without any recognition? @modi bhakts: what say? We can call its the PDF Modi Bhakts Alliance.



I'm in . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


>




Did you read what you post ?? It's voluntary team not like someone spending taxpayer's 600 carore to hire E-Narega for makeover.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## VeeraBahadur

kbd-raaf said:


> I'm thinking about starting my own, at the moment all the Modi bhakts on this thread are doing it for free and without any recognition? @modi bhakts: what say? We can call its the PDF Modi Bhakts Alliance.




Count me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> Did you read what you post ?? It's voluntary team not like someone spending taxpayer's 600 carore to hire E-Narega for makehover.



BJP close to unveiling Rs 400cr ad blitz for polls - Times Of India


----------



## Parul

kbd-raaf said:


> I'm thinking about starting my own, at the moment all the Modi bhakts on this thread are doing it for free and without any recognition? @modi bhakts: what say? We can call its the PDF Modi Bhakts Alliance.



Main bhi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP close to unveiling Rs 400cr ad blitz for polls - Times Of India




It's still less by 200 carores what Congress is spending which Congress spent only on pappu's makeover.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*BJP Modi ruled Gugarat is India's most Malnourished state

BJP Ruled Madhya Pradesh (MP) is India's worst state suffering from Hunger*


----------



## Parul

_A Hindu hates Modi, He's secular. A Muslim hates Modi, He's justified.
A Hindu likes Modi, He's a bigot. A Muslim Likes Modi, He's not a muslim?
Enough of this Theory... Country needs Narendra Modi !!_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> It's still less by 200 carores what Congress is spending which Congress spent only on pappu's makeover.



Ur blind or what ? its talking about just a first phase of BJP campaign.

BJP's election campaign have not started but you see Modi advertisements all over states, internet, Google ads, PDF, forums, cities, television and Modi rallies. 

Modi have already spend over 2000 crore for his election campaign.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


>





You can certainly do better than this back your pics with credible links. These photoshoped pics won't change anybody's mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> _A Hindu hates Modi, He's secular. A Muslim hates Modi, He's justified._
> _A Hindu likes Modi, He's a bigot. A Muslim Likes Modi, He's not a muslim?_
> _Enough of this Theory... Country needs Narendra Modi !!_



Justice to all. . . and . . . . . . .appeasement to none . . .





Namo Namo !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Ur blind or what ? its talking about just a first phase of BJP campaign.
> 
> BJP's election campaign have not started but you see Modi advertisements all over states, internet, Google ads, PDF, forums, cities, television and Modi rallies.
> 
> Modi have already spend over 2000 crore for his election campaign.



Old habits die hard. So now you are spreading propaganda by changing 400 into 2000 ?? 

Is this normal modus operandi of E-Narega ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Parul said:


> _A Hindu hates Modi, He's secular. A Muslim hates Modi, He's justified._




No need to hate just don't vote for him ask him to complete the promises made to Gujarat and do not act like kejriwal of Gujarat.

After making Gujarat a developed state he can fight for PM post.

_



A Hindu likes Modi, He's a bigot. A Muslim Likes Modi, He's not a muslim?

Click to expand...

_
Liking and disliking anyone is personal choices but when people work like mobs, attack others became blind to the facts and uses double standard this is bad.

_



Enough of this Theory... Country needs Narendra Modi !!

Click to expand...

_
No, Gujarat needs him as he have made promises like making kalasagar dam, building 50 lakh houses, removing poverty in Gujarat etc. etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


> Ur blind or what ? its talking about just a first phase of BJP campaign.
> 
> BJP's election campaign have not started but you see Modi advertisements all over states, internet, Google ads, PDF, forums, cities, television and Modi rallies.
> 
> Modi have already spend over 2000 crore for his election campaign.


well by this Logic congress spend 10 thousand crores or not exact figure using all that money they raised from scams in their 10 year rule plus tv ads we all know how expensive they are 



Bhai Zakir said:


> No, Gujarat needs him as he have made promises like making kalasagar dam, building 50 lakh houses, removing poverty in Gujarat etc. etc.


Congress promise they reduce inflation in 100 days wht about that clames

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> Old habits die hard. So now you are spreading propaganda by changing 400 into 2000 ??
> 
> Is this normal modus operandi of E-Narega ??



Being ignorant to facts or playing stupid??

Tell me is the official BJP election campaign started yet???

No........ they are still finalizing the advertisement agency and the propogenda material.

Then how come u see Modi advertisement all over Internet or Modi rallies or Modi advertisement on TV???

Its a campaign fully funded by Modi he have kept Rs. 4000 crore for his election as PM and already spent Rs. 2000 out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> No need to hate just don't vote for him ask him to complete the promises made to Gujarat and do not act like kejriwal of Gujarat.
> 
> After making Gujarat a developed state he can fight for PM post.
> 
> 
> 
> Liking and disliking anyone is personal choices but when people work like mobs, attack others became blind to the facts and uses double standard this is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Gujarat needs him as he have made promises like making kalasagar dam, building 50 lakh houses, removing poverty in Gujarat etc. etc.



And who are you to decide. . . that who should be the prime ministerial candidate . .?? 

how many states Ra-owl baba is taking care of ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

NKVD said:


> Congress promise they reduce inflation in 100 days wht about that clames



1.) Its by a minister not congress

2.) The inflation is down its u being blinded with modi licking that u can't see it.

3.) Accept honestly for ever that Modi is like congress and i will not debate or post anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


> Being ignorant to facts or playing stupid??
> 
> Tell me is the official BJP election campaign started yet???
> 
> No........ they are still finalizing the advertisement agency and the propogenda material.
> 
> Then how come u see Modi advertisement all over Internet or Modi rallies or Modi advertisement on TV???
> 
> Its a campaign fully funded by Modi he have kept Rs. 4000 crore for his election as PM and already spent Rs. 2000 out of it.


Well congress already knows they no chance in this elections so they already Deposits their 2lac crore 2g,4lac crore coal gate money in their SWIZ Accounts

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Being ignorant to facts or playing stupid??
> 
> Tell me is the official BJP election campaign started yet???
> 
> No........ they are still finalizing the advertisement agency and the propogenda material.
> 
> Then how come u see Modi advertisement all over Internet or Modi rallies or Modi advertisement on TV???
> 
> Its a campaign fully funded by Modi he have kept Rs. 4000 crore for his election as PM and already spent Rs. 2000 out of it.



Excerpt from your link.

*MUMBAI: Advertising decibels are on the rise in a year when more than Rs 2,000 crore of ad money will be spent by various political parties on poll-related communication*

Read it with open eyes and mind. It says 2000 carores to be spent by all political parties.

And this news dates to 28/01/14 , so yes BJP has started it's campaign that's why we see BJP's adds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


> .) Its by a minister not congress


Prime minister 



Bhai Zakir said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> No need to hate just don't vote for him ask him to complete the promises made to Gujarat and do not act like kejriwal of Gujarat.
> 
> After making Gujarat a developed state he can fight for PM post.


Who are you to tell others, not to vote for him? Congress has ruled India for almost 60 years, what have they achieved? Have they fulfilled their promises? Go preach others, not to vote for Congress??? How is he acting like Kejriwal, Kejriwal didn't do anything for DELHI, he and his party was pain. However, MODI'S work in Gujarat speaks for himself. 






Bhai Zakir said:


> Liking and disliking anyone is personal choices but when people work like mobs, attack others became blind to the facts and uses double standard this is bad.



How is working like a MOB & attacking others? Apparently, its you who is Blind and standard, just leave it?????



Bhai Zakir said:


> No, Gujarat needs him as he have made promises like making kalasagar dam, building 50 lakh houses, removing poverty in Gujarat etc. etc.




Na ji, it's INDIA who NEEDS MODI the MOST, NOT THE GUJRAT! THANKS TO THE SICKULAR CONGRESS PARTY FOR 10 (including there entire rule) YEARS OF LOOTING & PLUNDERING OUR COUNTRY

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

Bhai Zakir said:


> Being ignorant to facts or playing stupid??
> 
> Tell me is the official BJP election campaign started yet???
> 
> No........ they are still finalizing the advertisement agency and the propogenda material.
> 
> Then how come u see Modi advertisement all over Internet or Modi rallies or Modi advertisement on TV???
> 
> Its a campaign fully funded by Modi he have kept Rs. 4000 crore for his election as PM and already spent Rs. 2000 out of it.



@Roybot 
@Guynextdoor2 
@NKVD 
@chak de INDIA 
@VeeraBahadur 

*Wonder why, once you post any anti Modi post and it comes under attack by so many BJP followers... here is the answer....
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

fsayed said:


> @Roybot
> @Guynextdoor2
> @NKVD
> @chak de INDIA
> @VeeraBahadur
> 
> *Wonder why, once you post any anti Modi post and it comes under attack by so many BJP followers... here is the answer....
> *




I have already posted this news but they says they will not agree on truth and facts as Modi pays them for posting crap.



NKVD said:


>




What is this........... u agree that modi is cheap looser running from responsibilities or its just plain trolling?????



NKVD said:


> Prime minister



shiels is not becoming contesting to be PM

Ajit is not becoming contesting to be PM and he is not from congress

scindia is not becoming contesting to be PM

gehlot is not becoming contesting to be PM

Now what......................................... as these are local leader and have not claimed that they have developed their state as No.1

And none of them claims to be in PM race....................but Modi wants to be PM

That's why he have to answer and he will be grilled by whole India while others are left for state people to take care of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed




----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> @Roybot
> @Guynextdoor2
> @NKVD
> @chak de INDIA
> @VeeraBahadur
> 
> *Wonder why, once you post any anti Modi post and it comes under attack by so many BJP followers... here is the answer....
> *



I wish this were true ((((( Except it seems like you're recycling what your colleague Bhai Zakir just posted. Did both your Congressi handlers pass the article to you at the same time? <3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> @Roybot
> @Guynextdoor2
> @NKVD
> @chak de INDIA
> @VeeraBahadur
> 
> *Wonder why, once you post any anti Modi post and it comes under attack by so many BJP followers... here is the answer....
> *


----------



## fsayed

Bhai Zakir said:


> I have already posted this news but they says they will not agree on truth and facts as Modi pays them for posting crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this........... u agree that modi is cheap looser running from responsibilities or its just plain trolling?????
> 
> 
> 
> shiels is not becoming contesting to be PM
> 
> Ajit is not becoming contesting to be PM and he is not from congress
> 
> scindia is not becoming contesting to be PM
> 
> gehlot is not becoming contesting to be PM
> 
> Now what......................................... as these are local leader and have not claimed that they have developed their state as No.1
> 
> And none of them claims to be in PM race....................but Modi wants to be PM
> 
> That's why he have to answer and he will be grilled by whole India while others are left for state people to take care of.



Bhai modi itna darrahua hai k abhi tak usne apni cm ki kursi chodi nahi hai ,
sochta hoga pm banne k chakkar mein kahi cm ki kursi bhi haat se chali najaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


>


http://www.business-standard.com/article/economy-policy/mp-gets-krishi-karman-award-for-highest-agri-growth-


114020900623_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> I wish this were true ((((( Except it seems like you're recycling what your colleague Bhai Zakir just posted. Did both your Congressi handlers pass the article to you at the same time? <3



Looking at the content these guys are circulating, it appears to be a pretty coordinated effort. A lot of time and money seems to have been spent on the content they are posting. Also, the fact they are not running out of it goes on to prove that they are the front of much bigger team which is churning out all that content behind the scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

You are here: Home ∼ The Rants of a Hypocrite – Modi’s Rally in Hamirpur, Himachal Pradesh
*The Rants of a Hypocrite – Modi’s Rally in Hamirpur, Himachal Pradesh*
Mukul Sinha February 16, 2014 | 1 Response



While Modi ranted about the need to root out corruption in HP, he himself took support of corrupt Sukhram to form HP Govt, while he was BJP’s in-charge in HP Elections
The venue where Modi held his rally in Himachal Pradesh (HP) on 16th February, 2014, fell within the Lok Sabha constituency of MP Anurag Thakur, son of the former Chief Minster of BJP, Prem Kumar Dhumal. Not long back, in December, 2012, Congress(I) had swept out BJP from power in the 68 seat HP assembly. Congress won 36 whereas BJP won 26. 6 seats were taken by Independents. In the previous election held in 2007, BJP had won 41 seats whereas Congress had won 23 seats. The leader of BJP, Prem Kumar Dhumal, had become the Chief Minister of HP in 2007.

BJP has in fact a long history of ruling HP. BJP first came to power in 1990 by winning 46 seats whereas Congress had won just 9 seats. Janata Dal had won 11 seats. In the re-election held in 1993, BJP was routed and Congress won 52 seats with BJP getting only 8 seats. The 1998 elections threw up a hung assembly with both BJP and Congress winning 31 seats each while Himachal Vikas Manch (HVM) won 5 seats.






Sukh ram was jailed for 5 years
HVM was led by the notorious Sukhram, the former Telecom Minister, who was arrested in 1996 for disproportionate asset case. *Sukhram was later convicted and jailed for 5 years in 2011.* To grab power in HP, BJP took the support of Sukhram and his party Himachal Vikas Manch completely overlooking his tainted corrupt back ground. *Narendra Modi was the incharge of BJP in Himachal Pradesh at that time and laid the entire strategy.* As reported in Sunday Guardian:


*Modi was keen to form the government* and Dhumal managed to win over four *Sukh Ram-led* Himachal Vikas Congress MLAs apart from few independents and even a Congress dissident Gulab Singh Thakur. As soon as Dhumal managed the numbers, *Modi shifted all these MLAs to a house in Panchkula*.

*Did anybody hear Modi talking about his own strategy which involved taking support of corrupt Sukhram?* The same Modi kept ranting about the need to root out corruption from HP!

The story does not end here. The ruling Congress was ousted in December, 2007, and BJP won 41 seats as against Congress’s 23 seats. The last stint of five years from 2007 to 2012 was once again in the hands of BJP. The election in December, 2012, brought back Congress’s rule in HP. *A quick arithmetic will show that since 1990 to 2014, i.e. in the period of 24 years, BJP has ruled HP for 13 years whereas Congress has ruled for 11 years.* While ranting for over an hour in Hamirpur, did Modi utter a word against the most corrupt Government of Dhumal in HP for over 13 years or why BJP’s governance of 13 years, the last stint ending in 2012, failed the state?

The scams of the Dhumal Government during the period of 2007 to 2012 are innumerable. A few of them are as under:


As reported by Press Trust of India in FirstPost, *BJP MP Anurag Thakur and his brother Arun Singh, both sons of former BJP Chief Minister PK Dhumal were booked by Vigilance and Anti Corruption Bureau for alleged cheating and conspiracy in a land case*.



Narendra Modi and Anurag Thakur at Hamirpur, HP
The ACB also slapped a case on Anurag Thakur, who also heads Himachal Pradesh Cricket Association, under different sections of the IPC and Prevention of Damage to Public Property Act for alleged cheating, conspiracy, encroachment on government land and demolition of residential houses of education department for construction of cricket stadium.
Another FIR against Anurag Thakur is under investigation pertaining to illegal felling of forest trees to build a five-star hotel - The Pavilion - as part of the cricket stadium project.
Would Mr Modi tell the people of India that while he was hurling allegations against Congress as he always does, *the very constituency in which he was holding the rally was represented by Anurag Thakur against whom multiple criminal cases are pending?* Does his hypocrisy have no limits at all? From Yeddyurappa to Sukhram are BJP’s allies, yet Modi talks of fighting corruption!

*Share this:*

--Read More At:The Rants of a Hypocrite - Modi's Rally in Hamirpur, Himachal Pradesh : Truth Of Gujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

fsayed said:


> Bhai modi itna darrahua hai k abhi tak usne apni cm ki kursi chodi nahi hai ,
> sochta hoga pm banne k chakkar mein kahi cm ki kursi bhi haat se chali najaye



What crap!!! BJP got absolute majority in Gujarat. just telling you in case you have just woken up after years of sleep just before announcement of 2014 lok sabha election..

Congress can not even dream of coming to power in the ages to come in Gujarat..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


> I have already posted this news but they says they will not agree on truth and facts as Modi pays them for posting crap.


 religious fanatics like u are attract to these things Not me at All People like cant stand people which have different ideology from yours YOU are Sick

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


> http://www.business-standard.com/article/economy-policy/mp-gets-krishi-karman-award-for-highest-agri-growth-
> 
> 
> 114020900623_1.html


reply karne se pehle pad to le te i posted about electrification and u replying with agriculture award bjp walo ko modi ki hawa lagayi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> You are here: Home ∼ The Rants of a Hypocrite – Modi’s Rally in Hamirpur, Himachal Pradesh
> *The Rants of a Hypocrite – Modi’s Rally in Hamirpur, Himachal Pradesh*
> Mukul Sinha February 16, 2014 | 1 Response
> 
> 
> 
> While Modi ranted about the need to root out corruption in HP, he himself took support of corrupt Sukhram to form HP Govt, while he was BJP’s in-charge in HP Elections
> The venue where Modi held his rally in Himachal Pradesh (HP) on 16th February, 2014, fell within the Lok Sabha constituency of MP Anurag Thakur, son of the former Chief Minster of BJP, Prem Kumar Dhumal. Not long back, in December, 2012, Congress(I) had swept out BJP from power in the 68 seat HP assembly. Congress won 36 whereas BJP won 26. 6 seats were taken by Independents. In the previous election held in 2007, BJP had won 41 seats whereas Congress had won 23 seats. The leader of BJP, Prem Kumar Dhumal, had become the Chief Minister of HP in 2007.
> 
> BJP has in fact a long history of ruling HP. BJP first came to power in 1990 by winning 46 seats whereas Congress had won just 9 seats. Janata Dal had won 11 seats. In the re-election held in 1993, BJP was routed and Congress won 52 seats with BJP getting only 8 seats. The 1998 elections threw up a hung assembly with both BJP and Congress winning 31 seats each while Himachal Vikas Manch (HVM) won 5 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukh ram was jailed for 5 years
> HVM was led by the notorious Sukhram, the former Telecom Minister, who was arrested in 1996 for disproportionate asset case. *Sukhram was later convicted and jailed for 5 years in 2011.* To grab power in HP, BJP took the support of Sukhram and his party Himachal Vikas Manch completely overlooking his tainted corrupt back ground. *Narendra Modi was the incharge of BJP in Himachal Pradesh at that time and laid the entire strategy.* As reported in Sunday Guardian:
> 
> 
> *Modi was keen to form the government* and Dhumal managed to win over four *Sukh Ram-led* Himachal Vikas Congress MLAs apart from few independents and even a Congress dissident Gulab Singh Thakur. As soon as Dhumal managed the numbers, *Modi shifted all these MLAs to a house in Panchkula*.
> 
> *Did anybody hear Modi talking about his own strategy which involved taking support of corrupt Sukhram?* The same Modi kept ranting about the need to root out corruption from HP!
> 
> The story does not end here. The ruling Congress was ousted in December, 2007, and BJP won 41 seats as against Congress’s 23 seats. The last stint of five years from 2007 to 2012 was once again in the hands of BJP. The election in December, 2012, brought back Congress’s rule in HP. *A quick arithmetic will show that since 1990 to 2014, i.e. in the period of 24 years, BJP has ruled HP for 13 years whereas Congress has ruled for 11 years.* While ranting for over an hour in Hamirpur, did Modi utter a word against the most corrupt Government of Dhumal in HP for over 13 years or why BJP’s governance of 13 years, the last stint ending in 2012, failed the state?
> 
> The scams of the Dhumal Government during the period of 2007 to 2012 are innumerable. A few of them are as under:
> 
> 
> As reported by Press Trust of India in FirstPost, *BJP MP Anurag Thakur and his brother Arun Singh, both sons of former BJP Chief Minister PK Dhumal were booked by Vigilance and Anti Corruption Bureau for alleged cheating and conspiracy in a land case*.
> 
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi and Anurag Thakur at Hamirpur, HP
> The ACB also slapped a case on Anurag Thakur, who also heads Himachal Pradesh Cricket Association, under different sections of the IPC and Prevention of Damage to Public Property Act for alleged cheating, conspiracy, encroachment on government land and demolition of residential houses of education department for construction of cricket stadium.
> Another FIR against Anurag Thakur is under investigation pertaining to illegal felling of forest trees to build a five-star hotel - The Pavilion - as part of the cricket stadium project.
> Would Mr Modi tell the people of India that while he was hurling allegations against Congress as he always does, *the very constituency in which he was holding the rally was represented by Anurag Thakur against whom multiple criminal cases are pending?* Does his hypocrisy have no limits at all? From Yeddyurappa to Sukhram are BJP’s allies, yet Modi talks of fighting corruption!
> 
> *Share this:*
> 
> --Read More At:The Rants of a Hypocrite - Modi's Rally in Hamirpur, Himachal Pradesh : Truth Of Gujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

kinsr said:


> ^^Interacting with sanitized crowds... Its what Rahul Gandhi been doing... Where the crowd is already parroted. If he was so much dedicated to the nation then whole of BSP,SP,DMK, RJD would have been behind bars. Forget India, even if he can organise his own party I would be grateful to him. Just look at what kind of leadership is he going to provide,with people like Rajiv Shukla, Raj Babbar, Renuka Chowdhary, Sanjay Jha, Randeep Surjewala, Salman Soz, Tehseen Punawallah.. They are all either the son/daughters of politicians or got it by licking madams feet. None of the aforesaid didn't get there by merit and all of them are pretty far from a realiity called INDIA.
> For the last 10 years mr Gandhi has just been watching his party loot and pillage India and not single word was uttered and now just see the height of hypocrissy that suddenly he starts to 'feel' for India.
> Mr. Gandhi get away from that Z++ Grade security, those parroted crowds of so called common Indian that you keep having 'samvad' with, those sycophants, and the Congress party , to learn about REAL INDIA first hand and not from what your partymen tell you..
> Then once after you learnt, India may trust you as a leader but till then stop fooling India


परिवारों का तंज़ सिर्फ कांग्रेस पर कसना ग़लत है.
"वसुंधरा राजे- दुष्यंत सिंह , धूमल- अनुराग ठाकुर, राजनाथ सिंह -पंकज सिंह , कल्याण सिंह - राजवीर सिंह , मेनका - वरुण गांधी और बहुत से किस व्यवस्था के प्रतीक हैं?"
कांग्रेस में सभी प्रत्याशी अपनी मेहनत और लगन से ऊपर आते हैं. परिवार सिर्फ पहचान देता है, काबिलियत नहीं."


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


>


aise picture post karne bajaye on topic


Reality of Nano project in Gujrat... isn't given exchequers' money to industrialist and taking it back from back door to run the campaigns and rallies a culpable act where the participants must be brought to book?

Some Eyeopener for Modi Fans...

Tata Motors’ Nano plant at Sanand in Gujarat is lying idle. Tata Motors has utilised just a fraction of the Rs 2000 crore facility and in whole of the last year, there have only been two months when Tata Motors utilised more than 25 percent of its installed capacity at Sanand. In fact for the first time this April, the company’s total production of the Nano fell below 1,000 units utilising just 4.5 percent of the installed capacity of 20,833 units per month or 2.5 lakh units per annum (CNBC-TV18 report). This is the state of the much touted Nano, despite months of advertising, heavy discounting and offering a first of its kind Credit Card facility to boost Nano sales.

So how did it all begin? Tata built a huge infrastructure for Nano in Singur, West Bengal, which faced tremendous resistance from the locals backed by Mamata Banerjee’s Trinamool. The farmers alleged that their fertile land was forcefully grabbed by the ruling left front. In November 2008, Gujarat CM Narendra Modi offered Tata Motors an eye-popping deal, a deal that convinced the auto giant to choose Gujarat over other states as the alternative for the Tata Nano’s plant. The incentive was Rs 9,570 crore soft loan over 20 years — close to 25 per cent of Gujarat’s annual budget. Tata Motors will repay the loan in 20 years, at 0.1 per cent interest rate and will repay the land price in eight equal annual installments. That’s not all. The state government also provided four-lane road connectivity and exempted Tatas from electricity duty, registration and transfer charges of land. The state also put up a waste disposal plant, supplied natural gas through a pipeline and provided 100 acres of land near Ahmedabad for a township. As if so much was not enough, Modi used some more public money to give Mr Tata free publicity for his Nano car when Modi put up hoardings with his and Mr Tata’s picture with Nano all over Gujarat.

This is the deal that the Gujarat government did not want to make public. Despite several RTI applications, the Government refused to divulge information on the pretext that it was classified information as it contained ‘trade secrets’ of Tata Motors. Unfortunately for them, details of this deal got leaked out in the form of a Cabinet note by Industries Department Deputy Secretary Shobhna Desai and now an embarrassed CMO of the Industries Department has initiated an internal inquiry to find out how the details of the deal went public. They also don’t want to tell the public that all the promises of employment to locals might as well be forgotten now that Nano is in a free fall.

However the real deal is still in the dark. Besides appreciating Modi’s investment friendly policies and telling the nation that he is PM material, one might wonder what else Mr Ratan Tata had to dish out to get this dream deal which might have costed the state in excess of Rs.30,000 crores for a mere 2000 crores!

By any standards Rs.30,000 crores of public money drained out for a private project whose total worth is less than one-tenth of the money spent has no parallel even in a very corrupt India.

BJP attempts a hostile takeover of Adobe Systems | Mano Na Mano

*BJP ATTEMPTS A HOSTILE TAKEOVER OF ADOBE SYSTEMS*
February 15, 2014 · by Mano na Mano · in Satire · 2 Comments 
New Jersey: The BJP, India’s leading patron of Adobe System’s award winning software Adobe Photoshop, today attempted a hostile takeover of Adobe Systems Incorporated. 

Official sources indicate that the bid was mounted after the BJP came under increased pressure from Arvind Kejriwal of AAP. Kejriwal had challenged BJP to prove that all the morphed images from the BJP Photoshop team for the Modi campaign were not made from illegal copies of the Photoshop software.

“It’s a win-win for both parties” said Modi fan and Editor Chanchal Gupta. “We get unlimited legal copies of Adobe Photoshop and Adobe gets access to the best pool of talent on Photoshop in the entire world”.

An Adobe spokesperson declined to comment, but sources indicate that the Adobe management wasn’t too enthused with the development. “Things looked ok until the BJP team posted morphed images of our directors kneeling at Modi’s feet begging for a takeover”, said a highly placed source inside Adobe.

In a last ditch attempt to resolve the stalemate, Adobe convened an emergency meeting with the BJP Photoshop team. However, Adobe sources indicate the talks failed to make any headway. “The conversation did not go too well although to be honest, we’re still trying to figure out a few things they said”, said Director Andy Murphy as he researched the words “Maa” and “Behen” on Google search.

Adobe managed to ward off the takeover in the nick of time when they sent the BJP team a photo of Modi’s Visa to the United States. An ecstatic BJP team dropped the bid and went on another photoshopping spree on Modi’s visa, posting pictures that included Obama kneeling at Modi’s feet this time. “In the end, Adobe did a BJP on us”, said an angry Anil Kumar – a member of the BJP team – noting that the photo of Modi’s alleged visa was actually fake.

Ex cricketer and leading commentator Ravi Shastri, who witnessed the bid, said it reminded him of a match that went down to the wire. Shastri was later forced to keep mum after exasperated BJP supporters threatened to use a tracer bullet if he uttered a single word again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Huge gathering to greet Rahul on his way in Jan Sampark road show from Tumkur to Mandya
Roadshow of Rahul begins, large number of youth join the roadshow





The youngest congress supporter flagging on jan Sampark Yatra of Rahul.




Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi conducted a Jan Sampark from Tumkur to Mysore via Mandya today. He was greeted with affection in every village, town and street that he passed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@fsayed this is not news to mme, in fact I have previously mentioned about exposes that there are IT companies that do this for money. Give them cash and they give 'packages' for promotion as well as reputation management. But your news for the first time gives me the name of the man hell bent on taking me on- Suresh Kochatill- SCREW YOU AND SCREW YOU FAGGOT TEAM. Aaj tak tere team mein ek aisa aadmi paida nahi nua who can counter Guynextdoor- Bring them all on FAGGOT, I'll take them all on together

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

fsayed said:


> aise picture post karne bajaye on topic
> 
> 
> Reality of Nano project in Gujrat... isn't given exchequers' money to industrialist and taking it back from back door to run the campaigns and rallies a culpable act where the participants must be brought to book?
> 
> Some Eyeopener for Modi Fans...
> 
> Tata Motors’ Nano plant at Sanand in Gujarat is lying idle. Tata Motors has utilised just a fraction of the Rs 2000 crore facility and in whole of the last year, there have only been two months when Tata Motors utilised more than 25 percent of its installed capacity at Sanand. In fact for the first time this April, the company’s total production of the Nano fell below 1,000 units utilising just 4.5 percent of the installed capacity of 20,833 units per month or 2.5 lakh units per annum (CNBC-TV18 report). This is the state of the much touted Nano, despite months of advertising, heavy discounting and offering a first of its kind Credit Card facility to boost Nano sales.
> 
> So how did it all begin? Tata built a huge infrastructure for Nano in Singur, West Bengal, which faced tremendous resistance from the locals backed by Mamata Banerjee’s Trinamool. The farmers alleged that their fertile land was forcefully grabbed by the ruling left front. In November 2008, Gujarat CM Narendra Modi offered Tata Motors an eye-popping deal, a deal that convinced the auto giant to choose Gujarat over other states as the alternative for the Tata Nano’s plant. The incentive was Rs 9,570 crore soft loan over 20 years — close to 25 per cent of Gujarat’s annual budget. Tata Motors will repay the loan in 20 years, at 0.1 per cent interest rate and will repay the land price in eight equal annual installments. That’s not all. The state government also provided four-lane road connectivity and exempted Tatas from electricity duty, registration and transfer charges of land. The state also put up a waste disposal plant, supplied natural gas through a pipeline and provided 100 acres of land near Ahmedabad for a township. As if so much was not enough, Modi used some more public money to give Mr Tata free publicity for his Nano car when Modi put up hoardings with his and Mr Tata’s picture with Nano all over Gujarat.
> 
> This is the deal that the Gujarat government did not want to make public. Despite several RTI applications, the Government refused to divulge information on the pretext that it was classified information as it contained ‘trade secrets’ of Tata Motors. Unfortunately for them, details of this deal got leaked out in the form of a Cabinet note by Industries Department Deputy Secretary Shobhna Desai and now an embarrassed CMO of the Industries Department has initiated an internal inquiry to find out how the details of the deal went public. They also don’t want to tell the public that all the promises of employment to locals might as well be forgotten now that Nano is in a free fall.
> 
> However the real deal is still in the dark. Besides appreciating Modi’s investment friendly policies and telling the nation that he is PM material, one might wonder what else Mr Ratan Tata had to dish out to get this dream deal which might have costed the state in excess of Rs.30,000 crores for a mere 2000 crores!
> 
> By any standards Rs.30,000 crores of public money drained out for a private project whose total worth is less than one-tenth of the money spent has no parallel even in a very corrupt India.
> 
> BJP attempts a hostile takeover of Adobe Systems | Mano Na Mano
> 
> *BJP ATTEMPTS A HOSTILE TAKEOVER OF ADOBE SYSTEMS*
> February 15, 2014 · by Mano na Mano · in Satire · 2 Comments
> New Jersey: The BJP, India’s leading patron of Adobe System’s award winning software Adobe Photoshop, today attempted a hostile takeover of Adobe Systems Incorporated.
> 
> Official sources indicate that the bid was mounted after the BJP came under increased pressure from Arvind Kejriwal of AAP. Kejriwal had challenged BJP to prove that all the morphed images from the BJP Photoshop team for the Modi campaign were not made from illegal copies of the Photoshop software.
> 
> “It’s a win-win for both parties” said Modi fan and Editor Chanchal Gupta. “We get unlimited legal copies of Adobe Photoshop and Adobe gets access to the best pool of talent on Photoshop in the entire world”.
> 
> An Adobe spokesperson declined to comment, but sources indicate that the Adobe management wasn’t too enthused with the development. “Things looked ok until the BJP team posted morphed images of our directors kneeling at Modi’s feet begging for a takeover”, said a highly placed source inside Adobe.
> 
> In a last ditch attempt to resolve the stalemate, Adobe convened an emergency meeting with the BJP Photoshop team. However, Adobe sources indicate the talks failed to make any headway. “The conversation did not go too well although to be honest, we’re still trying to figure out a few things they said”, said Director Andy Murphy as he researched the words “Maa” and “Behen” on Google search.
> 
> Adobe managed to ward off the takeover in the nick of time when they sent the BJP team a photo of Modi’s Visa to the United States. An ecstatic BJP team dropped the bid and went on another photoshopping spree on Modi’s visa, posting pictures that included Obama kneeling at Modi’s feet this time. “In the end, Adobe did a BJP on us”, said an angry Anil Kumar – a member of the BJP team – noting that the photo of Modi’s alleged visa was actually fake.
> 
> Ex cricketer and leading commentator Ravi Shastri, who witnessed the bid, said it reminded him of a match that went down to the wire. Shastri was later forced to keep mum after exasperated BJP supporters threatened to use a tracer bullet if he uttered a single word again.



*Regarding first News* - How is modi responsible if Tata Nano failed? If nano was hit Tata would use full capacity. they are launching Nano Twist so may be the production will increase

And as for giving land at chaep rates - it is better than taking away land once the factory is built just because of vote bank politics. Modi favours the industrial route to get the state developed. Mamata is anti industry so how can it be Modi's problem

*Regarding second News* - do you realise it is satire or are you just posting for the sake of posting?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> I wish this were true ((((( Except it seems like you're recycling what your colleague Bhai Zakir just posted. Did both your Congressi handlers pass the article to you at the same time? <3


 
Stop being childish. it's a well known fact that Modi has a team that does it and looking at him many other 'IT companies' started to offer this for money. After a bit of dilly dayyling congress also decided to go for it. All these cartoons, photoshop images etc. are the work of said teamsn. Because congress started it later modi has more images now.



Soumitra said:


> *Regarding first News* - How is modi responsible if Tata Nano failed? If nano was hit Tata would use full capacity. they are launching Nano Twist so may be the production will increase
> 
> And as for giving land at chaep rates - it is better than taking away land once the factory is built just because of vote bank politics. Modi favours the industrial route to get the state developed. Mamata is anti industry so how can it be Modi's problem
> 
> *Regarding second News* - do you realise it is satire or are you just posting for the sake of posting?


 
typical BJP mindset of not taking responsibility. Modi should take full responsibility of nano failure and resign from Gujarat govt, apart from stepping down as PM candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> How can no. of votes polled be in 0.5?
> This only means some people's vote are worth more than others. Surely this is not democratic because in democracy a PM's vote is equal value as the vote of a chaiwala





Soumitra said:


> Anupam Bardolia has won 11.5 Votes
> Bobeeta Sharma 114.5 votes
> Jury Sharma Bardolai 215.5 votes


@fsayed still waiting for your answer @Bhai Zakir or @Guynextdoor2 can also answer if you dont know


----------



## Bhai Zakir

NKVD said:


> http://www.business-standard.com/article/economy-policy/mp-gets-krishi-karman-award-for-highest-agri-growth-
> 
> 
> 114020900623_1.html




This is the height of stupidity he was exposing the BJP govt's claim of power supply and u are posting about agriculture


----------



## Parul

@Bhai Zakir I'm official BJP karyakarta now. Aaj, ek haazar kay karib log, Meri Localty main Modi Tea Stall Par Chaiye Peene aye the.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dem!god

Parul said:


> @Bhai Zakir I'm official BJP karyakarta now. Aaj, ek haazar kay karib log, Meri Localty main Modi Tea Stall Par Chaiye Peene aye the.


so ..how much they are paying you.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Dem!god said:


> so ..how much they are paying you.....



Desh kay liye Saab Free! I'm willing to spend part of my pocket money to support this noble cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kbd-raaf

Dem!god said:


> so ..how much they are paying you.....



Pretty sure, she's going to have to be the one doing the paying. (donations etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Desh kay liye Saab Free! I'm willing to spend part of my pocket money to support this noble cause.



Tuney Dil Jeet liya...oye....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Tuney Dil Jeet liya...oye....



Abhi Delhi jeetna hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Parul said:


> @Bhai Zakir I'm official BJP karyakarta now. Aaj, ek haazar kay karib log, Meri Localty main Modi Tea Stall Par Chaiye Peene aye the.


----------



## Dem!god

Parul said:


> Abhi Delhi jeetna hai.


what happen madam ji...you are in full mood today.....
is it your sunday special.....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Aray baapre... Pappu's army of idiots are in full force here... looks like Modi is really giving nightmares to these morons, hence it's only Modi for breakfast, lunch & dinner.. nothing else

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Parul said:


> Desh kay liye Saab Free! I'm willing to spend part of my pocket money to support this noble cause.




Don't lie for every tea stall Feku pays Rs. 25,000 cash through local bjp cell


----------



## Dem!god

Bhai Zakir said:


> Don't lie for every tea stall Feku pays Rs. 25,000 cash through local bjp cell


so, you want to open a tea stall now.....
25000 is not less....just for a tea stalll....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


> Don't lie for every tea stall Feku pays Rs. 25,000 cash through local bjp cell


So why don't you open a tea stall then? 25000 is more than 50 cent you get paid by Congress to post posters & fake images here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

e <!DOCTYPE html><html><head><meta content="width=device-width,minimum-scale=1.0,maximum-scale=1.0" name="viewport"><meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"><title> Google Image Result for http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/image.axd%3Fpicture%3D%252F2013%252F06%252FRahul-click.jpg</title><script>(function(){
window.google={kEI:"zx0BU46fHYmmrQekgIGACA",getEI:function(a){for(var b;a&&(!a.getAttribute||!(b=a.getAttribute("eid")));)a=a.parentNode;return b||google.kEI},https:function(){return"https:"==window.location.protocol},kEXPI:"31215,4000116,4007661,4007830,4008067,4008133,4008142,4009033,4009565,4009641,4010806,4010858,4010899,4011228,4011258,4011586,4011679,4011863,4012001,4012316,4012318,4012320,4012508,4012538,4012869,4013338,4013374,4013414,4013416,4013436,4013499,4013591,4013723,4013747,4013758,4013823,4013842,4013868,4013881,4013919,4013979,4014273,4014431,4014513,4014515,4014518,4014597,4014637,4014649,4014670,4014792,4014794,4014813,4014825,4014848,4014865,4014989,4015121,4015133,4015135,4015228,4015234,4015316,4015348,4015353,4015444,4015496,7000197,8300007,8500073,8500153,8500157,10200002,10200012,10200014,10200029,10200030,10200040,10200053,10200066,10200084",kCSI:{e:"31215,4000116,4007661,4007830,4008067,4008133,4008142,4009033,4009565,4009641,4010806,4010858,4010899,4011228,4011258,4011586,4011679,4011863,4012001,4012316,4012318,4012320,4012508,4012538,4012869,4013338,4013374,4013414,4013416,4013436,4013499,4013591,4013723,4013747,4013758,4013823,4013842,4013868,4013881,4013919,4013979,4014273,4014431,4014513,4014515,4014518,4014597,4014637,4014649,4014670,4014792,4014794,4014813,4014825,4014848,4014865,4014989,4015121,4015133,4015135,4015228,4015234,4015316,4015348,4015353,4015444,4015496,7000197,8300007,8500073,8500153,8500157,10200002,10200012,10200014,10200029,10200030,10200040,10200053,10200066,10200084",ei:"zx0BU46fHYmmrQekgIGACA"},authuser:0,ml:function(){},kHL:"en",time:function(){return(new Date).getTime()},log:function(a,b,c,h,k){var d=
new Image,f=google.lc,e=google.li,g="";d.onerror=d.onload=d.onabort=function(){delete f[e]};f[e]=d;c||-1!=b.search("&ei=")||(g="&ei="+google.getEI(h));c=c||"/"+(k||"gen_204")+"?atyp=i&ct="+a+"&cad="+b+g+"&zx="+google.time();a=/^http:/i;a.test(c)&&google.https()?(google.ml(Error("GLMM"),!1,{src:c}),delete f[e]):(d.src=c,google.li=e+1)},lc:[],li:0,y:{},x:function(a,b){google.y[a.id]=[a,b];return!1},load:function(a,b,c){google.x({id:a+l++},function(){google.load(a,b,c)})}};var l=0;})();
</script><script>(function(){'use strict';var h=this,k=Date.now||function(){return+new Date};var t=function(c,b){return function(a){a||(a=window.event);return b.call(c,a)}},u="undefined"!=typeof navigator&&/Macintosh/.test(navigator.userAgent),v="undefined"!=typeof navigator&&!/Opera/.test(navigator.userAgent)&&/WebKit/.test(navigator.userAgent),x={A:13,BUTTON:0,CHECKBOX:32,COMBOBOX:13,LINK:13,LISTBOX:13,MENU:0,MENUBAR:0,MENUITEM:0,MENUITEMCHECKBOX:0,MENUITEMRADIO:0,OPTION:13,RADIO:32,RADIOGROUP:32,RESET:0,SEARCH:0,SUBMIT:0,TAB:0,TABLIST:0,TREE:13,TREEITEM:13};var z=function(){this.o=[];this.a=[];this.d=[];this.p={};this.k=null;this.g=[];y(this,"_custom")},A="undefined"!=typeof navigator&&/iPhone|iPad|iPod/.test(navigator.userAgent),B=/\s*;\s*/,C=function(c,b){return function(a){if("_custom"==b){if(!a.detail||!a.detail._type)return;b=a.detail._type}var d;e:{d=b;if("click"==d&&(u&&a.metaKey||!u&&a.ctrlKey||2==a.which||null==a.which&&4==a.button||a.shiftKey))d="clickmod";else{var f=a.which||a.keyCode||a.key;v&&3==f&&(f=13);var e=a.srcElement||a.target,m=(e.getAttribute("role")||e.type||e.tagName).toUpperCase(),g;(g="keydown"!=a.type)||(g=(e.getAttribute("role")||
e.type||e.tagName).toUpperCase(),g=!("TEXT"!=g&&"TEXTAREA"!=g&&"PASSWORD"!=g&&!e.isContentEditable)||a.ctrlKey||a.shiftKey||a.altKey||a.metaKey||13!=f&&32!=f||0!=x[m]%f&&m in x&&a.originalTarget==e);g||(d="clickkey")}for(e=f=a.srcElement||a.target;e&&e!=this;e=e.__owner||e.parentNode){m=e;var l=m;g=d;var n=l.__jsaction;if(!n){n={};l.__jsaction=n;var q=null;"getAttribute"in l&&(q=l.getAttribute("jsaction"));if(l=q)for(var l=l.split(B),q=0,H=l?l.length:0;q<H;q++){var p=l[q];if(p){var s=p.indexOf(":"),w=-1!=s,I=w?p.substr(0,s).replace(/^\s+/,"").replace(/\s+$/,""):"click",p=w?p.substr(s+1).replace(/^\s+/,"").replace(/\s+$/,""):p;n[I]=p}}}"clickkey"==g?g="click":"click"!=g||n.click||(g="clickonly");g=(n=n[g])?{i:g,action:n,w:!1}:void 0;if(g){if(g.w)break;d={eventType:g.i,event:a,targetElement:f,action:g.action,actionElement:m,timeStamp:k()};break e}}d=null}if(d)if("A"==d.actionElement.tagName&&"click"==b&&(a.preventDefault?a.preventDefault():a.returnValue=!1),c.k)c.k(d);else{var r;if((f=h.document)&&
!f.createEvent&&f.createEventObject)try{r=f.createEventObject(a)}catch(M){r=a}else r=a;d.event=r;c.g.push(d)}}},D=function(c,b){return function(a){var d=c,f=b,e=!1;"mouseenter"==d?d="mouseover":"mouseleave"==d&&(d="mouseout");if(a.addEventListener){if("focus"==d||"blur"==d||"error"==d||"load"==d)e=!0;a.addEventListener(d,f,e)}else a.attachEvent&&("focus"==d?d="focusin":"blur"==d&&(d="focusout"),f=t(a,f),a.attachEvent("on"+d,f));return{i:d,s:f,v:e}}},y=function(c,b){if(!c.p.hasOwnProperty(b)&&"mouseenter"!=b&&"mouseleave"!=b){var a=C(c,b),d=D(b,a);c.p[b]=a;c.o.push(d);for(a=0;a<c.a.length;++a){var f=c.a[a];f.d.push(d.call(null,f.a))}"click"==b&&y(c,"keydown")}};z.prototype.s=function(c){return this.p[c]};var L=function(c){var b=E,a=new F(c);e:{for(var d=0;d<b.a.length;d++)if(G(b.a[d].a,c)){c=!0;break e}c=!1}if(c)b.d.push(a);else{J(b,a);b.a.push(a);a=b.d.concat(b.a);c=[];for(var d=[],f=0;f<b.a.length;++f){var e=b.a[f];if(K(e,a)){c.push(e);for(var m=0;m<e.d.length;++m){var g=e.a,l=e.d[m];g.removeEventListener?g.removeEventListener(l.i,l.s,l.v):g.detachEvent&&g.detachEvent("on"+l.i,l.s)}e.d=[]}else d.push(e)}for(f=0;f<b.d.length;++f)e=b.d[f],K(e,a)?c.push(e):(d.push(e),J(b,e));b.a=d;b.d=c}},J=function(c,b){var a=b.a;A&&(a.style.cursor="pointer");for(a=0;a<c.o.length;++a)b.d.push(c.o[a].call(null,b.a))},F=function(c){this.a=c;this.d=[]},K=function(c,b){for(var a=0;a<b.length;++a)if(b[a].a!=c.a&&G(b[a].a,c.a))return!0;return!1},G=function(c,b){for(;c!=b&&b.parentNode;)b=b.parentNode;return c==b};var E=new z;L(window.document.documentElement);y(E,"click");y(E,"focus");y(E,"focusin");y(E,"blur");y(E,"focusout");y(E,"error");y(E,"load");y(E,"change");y(E,"input");y(E,"keydown");y(E,"keypress");y(E,"mousedown");y(E,"mouseout");y(E,"mouseover");y(E,"mouseup");y(E,"speech");window.google.jsad=function(c){var b=E;b.k=c;b.g&&(0<b.g.length&&c(b.g),b.g=null)};window.google.jsac=function(c){L(c)};}).call(window);</script><style>html,body{margin:0;overflow:hidden}body{font-family:arial;font-size:82%;line-height:120%}a{color:#11c}.close_btn{background:url(/images/nav_logo170.png) no-repeat -138px -84px;border:0;display:block;height:14px;overflow:hidden;width:14px}.close_lk{background:none repeat scroll 0% 0% rgb(255, 255, 255);padding:8px;display:inline-block;margin-left:-30px;vertical-align:top}.ml_btn{border:0;display:block;float:left;margin-right:5px;margin-top:2px;overflow:hidden}.more_btn{background:url(/images/nav_logo170.png) no-repeat -153px -70px;height:13px;width:13px}.less_btn{background:url(/images/nav_logo170.png) no-repeat -153px -84px;height:13px;width:13px}.dsp{display:block;margin:4px 0 6px}#il,#il_m,#il_f,#il_fb,#il_fic{height:100%;position:absolute;top:0;width:100%}#il_m #thumbnail{display:block}#il{background:#fff}#il_m,#il_ic{background:#fff}#il_fb{background:#666;display:block;left:0;opacity:.5}#il_m{overflow:auto;right:0;width:300px;z-index:100}#il_mi{padding:12px}.il_c{margin:1em 0}#il_fc{height:100%;margin-right:300px;overflow:hidden;position:relative}#il_ic{left:50%;line-height:1px;position:absolute;top:50%}#il_f{border:0;display:block}.il_t{border-collapse:collapse;border-spacing:0;font-size:100%}.il_t td,.il_t th{padding:0;text-align:left;font-weight:normal}.il_t th{padding-right:8px;vertical-align:top;white-space:nowrap}.il_t tr{line-height:1.5}#il_fi{border:0;padding:8px}#il_ic,#il_m{-moz-box-shadow:2px 2px 8px rgba(0,0,0,.65);-webkit-box-shadow:2px 2px 8px rgba(0,0,0,.65);box-shadow:2px 2px 8px rgba(0,0,0,.65)}.il_ul{list-style:none;margin:1em 0;padding:0}.il_l,.il_n,.il_r,.ilat_fn{line-height:120%;overflow:hidden}.il_l,.il_r{max-height:1.2em}.il_l{clear:both;font-size:123%;font-weight:normal;margin:8px 0 0;max-height:1.2em}.il_n{clear:both;line-height:120%;margin:0;max-height:2.4em}.il_r{color:#282;margin:0;word-wrap:break-word;padding-bottom:1px}.il_ric{margin:4px 0pt 3px;height:78px;overflow:hidden}.il_ri{display:block;height:78px;float:left;margin-right:6px}@media(max-width:980px) and (orientation:portrait){#il_m{bottom:0;height:160px;top:auto;width:100%}#il_m .il_t,#il_m .sl,#il_m .il_n,#il_x{display:none}#il_m #thumbnail{display:inline;float:right}#il_fc{margin-right:0;margin-bottom:160px}#il_mi{padding:2px 4px}.il_l,.il_c{margin:0}.il_l{clear:none}}#ilat{padding:0 8px 8px}.ilat_fn{font-size:123%;}.ilat_fn a{overflow:hidden;text-overflow:ellipsis;white-space:nowrap}.ilat_fn button{margin-bottom:2px;vertical-align:bottom}.ilat_soa{line-height:100%;padding:2px 0;white-space:nowrap;width:100%}.so{margin-top:2px;white-space:normal;}.so img{border:0;vertical-align:top}.so .soh{background-color:#FFFFD2;border:1px solid #FDF0BF;color:#000;display:none;font-size:8pt;padding:3px;position:absolute;white-space:nowrap}.son:hover .soh{display:block}a.fl{color:#36c;text-decoration:none}a.fl:hover{text-decoration:underline}div.f{color:#9C9C9C}.eil,.ex_dsp .eim,#sz,#lg{display:none}.eim,.ex_dsp .eil{display:block}.dsp,.sl{text-decoration:none}.dsp:hover,.sl:hover{text-decoration:underline}</style></head><body><noscript><meta HTTP-EQUIV="refresh" content="0;url=http://www.google.co.in/imgres?q=rahul+pappu+gandhi&sa=X&biw=320&bih=460&tbm=isch&tbnid=ebW2_h7XcQihlM:&imgrefurl=http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/post/Pappu-in-Spain-CM-in-Swiss-PNHM-in-rest-Sonia-enjoys-rain.aspx&docid=qLXJS6dro91kSM&imgurl=http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/image.axd%253Fpicture%253D%25252F2013%25252F06%25252FRahul-click.jpg&w=599&h=408&ei=eRsBU_fzBYyHrAfIhYD4AQ&zoom=1&gbv=1&sei=zx0BU46fHYmmrQekgIGACA"><style><!--
body{display:none}
--></style>
</noscript><div id=il><div id=il_m><div id=il_mi><a href=# onclick="history.back();return false"><img src="/intl/en_ALL/images/logos/images_logo_sm.gif" style="display:block;height:30px;border:0"></a><h3 class=il_l><a href="http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/post/Pappu-in-Spain-CM-in-Swiss-PNHM-in-rest-Sonia-enjoys-rain.aspx" onclick="google.sdl && google.sdl.log('ref','\x26ved\x3d0CAgQ5RM');location.replace(this.href);return false">Website for this image</a></h3><p class=il_n>Tags: <b>Pappu</b> in Spain, <b>Rahul</b> Ganhi, Bahurupiya, Birthday, Tweets, Utarakhand, <b>...</b></p><p class=il_r>newsanalysisindia.com</p><ul class=il_ul><li><a href="http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/image.axd?picture=%2F2013%2F06%2FRahul-click.jpg" style="font-size:123%" onclick="google.sdl && google.sdl.log('img','\x26ved\x3d0CAkQ5hM')">Full-size image</a></li><li>599&nbsp;&#215;&nbsp;408 (<span id=sz>Same size</span><span id=lg><span id=lgf></span>x larger</span>), 54KB</li><li><a class=sl href="/search?q=rahul+pappu+gandhi&amp;sa=X&amp;biw=320&amp;bih=460&amp;imgrefurl=http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/post/Pappu-in-Spain-CM-in-Swiss-PNHM-in-rest-Sonia-enjoys-rain.aspx&amp;imgurl=http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/image.axd%253Fpicture%253D%25252F2013%25252F06%25252FRahul-click.jpg&amp;w=599&amp;h=408&amp;tbm=isch&amp;tbs=simg:CAQSUQl5tbb-HtdxCBo9CxCwjKcIGjQKMggBEgzkAuoCvwLlAogBvQIaILqn75CEqXZ11rtT9cSjfIx055qwWXGtU7uONsjoRzoKDCGotclLp2uj3Q&amp;ei=zx0BU46fHYmmrQekgIGACA&amp;ved=0CAYQrBE">More sizes</a></li></ul><ul class=il_ul><li><a class=sl href="/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZiuw84iF7DUECMp5JU6QbHj1dh6GJUKh9sOqLCLf1Ft8IpJHWhHqgx0C8WHcYOzHOMViWRxhZG-7plstMNhZ93zP2wDtMmxAChXOde_1n-V5rnx6xySEscputHrdnTBZR-MD_1dY95ZMenDl7H8DiDDGHez5FkuFZ7Tyai-QfYNfM2Dxggi_1drlwdsVaWBz2T821AKm4P99hxSq0hvnTGUF9N_1i3HTYJbIgvV-SJ-M_1v2hq3qwmH0fkeKlLU9Ip6k-V5sBtk-s&amp;ei=eRsBU_fzBYyHrAfIhYD4AQ">Search by image</a></li></ul><ul class=il_ul><li><a class=sl href="/search?q=rahul+pappu+gandhi&amp;sa=X&amp;biw=320&amp;bih=460&amp;imgrefurl=http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/post/Pappu-in-Spain-CM-in-Swiss-PNHM-in-rest-Sonia-enjoys-rain.aspx&amp;imgurl=http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/image.axd%253Fpicture%253D%25252F2013%25252F06%25252FRahul-click.jpg&amp;w=599&amp;h=408&amp;tbm=isch&amp;tbs=simg:CAESUQl5tbb-HtdxCBo9CxCwjKcIGjQKMggBEgzkAuoCvwLlAogBvQIaILqn75CEqXZ11rtT9cSjfIx055qwWXGtU7uONsjoRzoKDCGotclLp2uj3Q&amp;ei=zx0BU46fHYmmrQekgIGACA&amp;ved=0CAUQ0gU">Similar images</a></li></ul><div id=il_x><table class="il_t std"><tr><th>Type:<td>AXD</table></div><p class=il_c>Images may be subject to copyright.</p></div></div><div id=il_fc><iframe src="http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/post/Pappu-in-Spain-CM-in-Swiss-PNHM-in-rest-Sonia-enjoys-rain.aspx" id=il_f frameborder=0 scrolling="no"></iframe><div id=il_fic><a href="http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/post/Pappu-in-Spain-CM-in-Swiss-PNHM-in-rest-Sonia-enjoys-rain.aspx" id=il_fb onclick="google.sdl && google.sdl.log('ref','\x26ved\x3d0CAcQ5BM');location.replace(this.href);return false"></a><div id=il_ic style="left:50%;line-height:1px;position:absolute;top:50%;visibility:hidden"><img src="http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/image.axd?picture=%2F2013%2F06%2FRahul-click.jpg" id=il_fi height=408 width=599><a href="http://www.newsanalysisindia.com/post/Pappu-in-Spain-CM-in-Swiss-PNHM-in-rest-Sonia-enjoys-rain.aspx" class=close_lk onclick="google.sdl && google.sdl.log('ref','\x26ved\x3d0CAcQ5BM');location.replace(this.href);return false"><i class=close_btn></i></a></div></div></div><script>(function(){google.listen=function(a,b,c){var d="on"+b;if(a.addEventListener)a.addEventListener(b,c,!1);else if(a.attachEvent)a.attachEvent(d,c);else{var e=a[d];a[d]=function(){var a=e.apply(this,arguments),b=c.apply(this,arguments);return void 0==a?b:void 0==b?a:b&&a}}};google.unlisten=function(a,b,c){a.removeEventListener?a.removeEventListener(b,c,!1):a.detachEvent("on"+b,c)};var g=307200,k=document.getElementById("il_fi"),m=599,n=408,p=decodeURIComponent('http%3A//t2.gstatic.com/images%3Fq%3Dtbn%3AANd9GcRc5aVRgtowluIuwGK78m42SxndSVCBIjjkHmyf_da5czD3kjpRqxzwsAQM'),q=new Image;q.onload=function(){q.width&&m&&q.height&&n&&!(0.01<Math.abs(q.height/q.width-n/m))||s("hotlink")};q.onerror=function(){s("badlink")};
function s(a){t(p);google.sdl.log(a,"")}function u(a){var b="inner"+a;a="offset"+a;return window[b]?window[b]:document.documentElement&&document.documentElement[a]?document.documentElement[a]:0}
function v(){if(k){w();google.listen(window,"resize",function(){w()});q.src=decodeURIComponent('http%3A//www.newsanalysisindia.com/image.axd%3Fpicture%3D%252F2013%252F06%252FRahul-click.jpg');document.getElementById("il_ic").style.visibility="";y();"complete"==document.readyState?z():google.listen(window,"load",z)}}
function y(){var a=document.getElementById("ilat");if(a&&(a=a.getElementsByTagName("button"),a.length&&0<=a[0].className.indexOf("esw"))){var a=a[0],b='Image from %1$s',c=document.getElementById("ilat_is"),d="";c&&(d=c.innerText?c.innerText:c.textContent?c.textContent:c.innerHTML);b=b.replace(/\%1\$s|\%s/,d);a.setAttribute("g:imgtitle",b);a.setAttribute("g:imgtbn",p);a.setAttribute("g:imgland",window.location.href)}}
function t(a){var b=new Image;b.onload=function(){w(this.width,this.height);k.src=a};b.src=a}
function w(a,b){var c=a||k.width||m,d=b||k.height||n,e=u("Width"),f=450<u("Width"),e=e-48-(f?300:0),f=u("Height")-48-(f?0:160),h=Math.sqrt(g/(c*d)),c=1>h?c*h:c,d=1>h?d*h:d,h=c,l=d;if(c>e||d>f)h=e/c,l=f/d,h<l?(l=h*d,h=e):(h=l*c,l=f);k.height=l;k.width=h;if(e=document.getElementById("ilat"))e.style.width=h+"px";d=c=f=e=8;100>k.width&&(f=30);k.style.paddingRight=f+"px";14>k.height&&(d=30-k.height>>1,c=30-k.height-d);k.style.paddingTop=d+"px";k.style.paddingBottom=c+"px";e={top:d,left:e,bottom:c,right:f};
d=(f=document.getElementById("ilat"))?f.offsetHeight:0;f=k.width+e.left+e.right;c=document.getElementById("il_ic").style;e=(k.height+e.top+e.bottom+(d?d:0))/2+(450<u("Width")?0:80);c.marginTop=0-e+"px";c.marginLeft=0-f/2+"px";if(e=document.getElementById("lg"))f=Math.round(10*m/k.width),c=document.getElementById("sz").style,11<f?(e.style.display="inline",c.display="none",e=20<=f?Math.round(f/10):f/10,document.getElementById("lgf").innerHTML=e):(e.style.display="none",c.display="inline")}
function z(){if(false){var a=document.createElement("link");a.rel="prerender";a.href=unescape('');a.id="lpu";var b=document.head||document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0];b.appendChild(a)}}google.sdl||(google.sdl={});google.sdl.log=function(a,b){google.x({id:"sil"},function(){google.log(a,["&source=",location.pathname.substring(1),b].join(""))})};
google.sdl.toggle=function(){var a=document.getElementById("ei");a.className=a.className?"":"ex_dsp"};v();})();
</script></div><div id=xjsd></div><div id=xjsi data-jiis="bp"><script>if(google.y)google.y.first=[];(function(){function b(a){window.setTimeout(function(){var c=document.createElement("script");c.src=a;document.getElementById("xjsd").appendChild(c)},0)}google.dljp=function(a){google.xjsu=a;b(a)};google.dlj=b;})();
if(!google.xjs){window._=window._||{};window._._DumpException=function(e){throw e};if(google.timers&&google.timers.load.t){google.timers.load.t.xjsls=new Date().getTime();}google.dljp('/xjs/_/js/k\x3dxjs.il.en_US.duyJIJzrQA4.O/m\x3dcdos,pcc,csi/am\x3df70B/rt\x3dj/d\x3d1/sv\x3d1/rs\x3dAItRSTNAQ_huDFuiTKF360hFDbbp6sQvPw');google.xjs=1;}google.pmc={"cdos":{"bih":460,"biw":320,"dima":"i","dpr":"1.5","sdpr":1},"gf":{"pid":196,"si":true},"pcc":{},"csi":{"acsi":true},"HBTEtg":{},"TG8rFw":{},"wzXhlg":{},"a2Qt8w":{},"v3wifQ":{}};google.y.first.push(function(){google.loadAll(['gf']);if(google.med){google.med('init');google.initHistory();google.med('history');}});if(google.j&&google.j.en&&google.j.xi){window.setTimeout(google.j.xi,0);}</script></div></body><script></script></html>


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


>



Do post karney ka baad gayab ho jate hoi, aur naye pic kay saath wapise athe ho? Kitna paisa milta hai pics post karne pay?

Waise Tumhare priya Pappu kay kafi pics hain, kal say uski thread bhar dani hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> Don't lie for every tea stall Feku pays Rs. 25,000 cash through local bjp cell



I guess you get the same amount

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dem!god

Roybot said:


>



this was....hilarious .........


----------



## Roybot

Dem!god said:


> this was....hilarious .........

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

Dekhiye Bhaiya.....woh humsey puchte hai ki Congress ney desh ko kya diya...............

Hum jawab dete hai....Congress ney kya nhi diya?? anparo ko NREGA aur padey likho ko E-NREGA diya.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD




----------



## Roybot

Bhai Zakir at a Congress Rally

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


>



"But, Being born in this family wasn't in my hand"


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> Bhai Zakir at a Congress Rally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Dekhiye Bhaiya.....woh humsey puchte hai ki Congress ney desh ko kya diya...............
> 
> Hum jawab dete hai....Congress ney kya nhi diya?? anparo ko NREGA aur padey likho ko E-NREGA diya.........


Aur uske saat mila...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

VeeraBahadur said:


> @chak de INDIA @Puchtoon @Roybot


after seeing this pic i remember the LANTERN joke !
where a guy sits on the cupboard holding a lantern as he is a buddhu(idiot) doesn't know how to consummate his marriage on his first night, so his friends tell him you sit watch and learn holding this lantern , while we do it and learn from us how to doi it!  once his friends are finished they ask did you learn it he nod his head ,thinking he learnt all they go away happy they got a virgin and he was an idiot, a year later they check out how he was doing , when they peek through the window in night they see the same Buddhu(idiot) sitting in the cupboard holding the lantern while others are fornicating with his spouse.
Yeh hindi ka joke tha translation karna pada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

fsayed said:


> @Roybot
> @Guynextdoor2
> @NKVD
> @chak de INDIA
> @VeeraBahadur
> 
> *Wonder why, once you post any anti Modi post and it comes under attack by so many BJP followers... here is the answer....
> *


go spam yourself!spam on congress thread not here! congress thread has less than 50 pages while here its a lot,therein shows who got more support.
I for once never seen a DC(DECCAN CHORNICLE) article like this, where was it published? surely not in AP.



fsayed said:


> @Roybot
> @Guynextdoor2
> @NKVD
> @chak de INDIA
> @VeeraBahadur
> 
> *Wonder why, once you post any anti Modi post and it comes under attack by so many BJP followers... here is the answer....
> *
> 
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

fsayed said:


>


Oh so now a photoshopped article from facebook of congerss is posted here eh? the poster is so dumb that he forgot the check the links given in the picture see the link on the top right corner the link from facebook .


If you copy something please look around, dont print things like a XEROX machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> @Star Wars Why do you reply to them? why don;t you let them play?



This what I've been saying. Please ignore these paid maggots of AAPCong.

Let us just focus on the real issue.

#‎BJP‬ vision panel may propose no income tax on salaried class - PTI

Senior BJP leader Dr. Subramanian Swamy said his party's vision committee might propose either "no income tax" on the service class or give full tax exemption on their net savings. 

If rate of saving increases, the country GDP's will also increase, and it would help generate employment, Swamy told reporters after delivering a lecture on "Indian Economy: Present Crisis and Way Forward in Jaipur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Modi takes on Sonia, and Virbhadra in Himachal.*

BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi today launched another round of attack on Congress vice president Sonia Gandhi and Virbhadra *besides focussing on the future roadmap of Himachal Pradesh* at a rally in Hamirpur in the state.

"Among the other things Madam (Sonia Gandhi) said, she questioned our statue of unity but says next election will be fought on unity. The nation knows very well who is sowing the seeds of poison. This politics of hatred and untouchability is not good for a democracy. Congress is a dynastic party and this is the opposite of being a democratic party," Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi said in Hamipur. Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. PTI Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi.

He then said, "To develop and rid the country from corruption you need a wholesome approach. People who are used to accounting are not the best people to do it. And for whom should I be corrupt. I have no family. This mind and body is totally devoted to the nation," Modi said indirectly aiming the jibe on Kejriwal. In course of his address, the Gujarat chief minister also took on Himachal Pradesh Chief Minister Virbhadra Singh. The Himachal Pradesh chief minister has been in the news of and on for alleged financial irregularities during his stint as the country's Union steel minister.

"If we need freedom from corruption we need freedom from the corrupt. Congress leader and Himachal Pradesh chief minister said his assets have risen 14 times and this was written in his affidavit. The prime minister says money does not grow on trees but your own chief minister became 14 times richer after money from trees," Modi said. "Yesterday one leader asked how many BJP leaders are in jail. I ask him to see what their telecom ministers did. Till when will the Congress keep saving itself? The root cause of corruption in this nation is the Congress party. If Congressmen are not corrupt then what is their worry in getting black money back? Black money stashed abroad belongs to the people of India. These people have looted poor and put money there," he said. Continuing his offence on the Congress party, the BJP prime ministerial candidate said,

"Congress leaders are going across the nation talking about greats of past but what about price rise. Congress leaders are not willing to tell the people that we were unable to bring down prices despite promising to. Congress arrogance is sky high and due to that they are not willing to answer the people." Not stopping there, Modi said, "I want to ask you if you have any faith in the Congress government. Do you trust their leaders, their promises and what they say? If not then why do you tolerate them? This is perhaps the first government which is not trusted by the people. Governments need trust of people to function."

The BJP prime ministerial candidate also *spelled out his agenda for developing the hill state* but not without making regular attacks on the Centre. "We need a paradigm shift for our development journey. We will need to change our perspective of looking at things. Solutions in one place cannot be used in other places. We need to understand issues and then solve them. By calling chief ministers' meets and asking chief ministers to speak for 10 minutes will not help. The prime minister must come to the Himayalan states and sit with chief ministers," Modi said. "BJP will give special focus to the development of the Himalayan states. What did not happen in these states for 60 years will happen in 60 months, I assure you. You will see the change. First and foremost we need to bring those ahead who have been left out of the development journey. For Himachal Pradesh's development we need to give the youth jobs and need to promote tourism," he said. The Gujarat chief minister also took on the Centre for allegedly neglecting Himachal Pradesh's railway network. "Rail connectivity in the hill areas has been important even from tourism point of view. Sadly we have not thought on those lines. Such a small state but the time is spent in bus tragedies. Should Himachal not get a good rail network? Railway is an asset for our nation we can give new strength to our development but in Delhi things are sad, there is no vision," Modi said.

The BJP prime ministerial candidate not only welcomed former soldiers from the state who have joined the party but also saluted the brave contribution in the military by the troops and officers of Himachal Pradesh. "I welcome all the brave retired soldiers who have joined the BJP. There is nothing like membership in the BJP. We have a relationship of blood and a relation for generations. I have seen soldiers at the battlefield. When Kargil happened we had gone there, we saw the soldiers fighting bravely. It is time we bravely stand up to our neighbours unlike the present Central government. Will you accept other nations bullying us? Do we want to get bullied like this?" Modi asked.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Peaceful Civilian said:


> How are chances of BJP ? ? Most Villagers supporting congress, Main cities supporting BJP and aam aadmi party.... Due to higher population of villagers, they will play key role in the election and Congress is still feeling bright future in 2014 election. What you say.....



BJP has the highest chances of forming govt at the center.

Rural voters supporting the congress is an old trend and it has changed drastically now.

Urban voters are for BJP and Modi. They will not vote for AAP, becoz they knew they would later sell their to the congress or a third formation.

Congress will be decimated in 2014.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*BJP to organize 'biggest rally in the history' of UP*

LUCKNOW: BJP on Friday claimed that it would organize the "biggest rally in the history" of Uttar Pradesh here on March 2 which would break the myth of BSP of holding big rallies.

The party claimed that the rally, to be addressed by its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, will be attended by about 15 lakh people.

"The BJP has decided to organise Vijay Shanknaad rally of Narendra Modi at Ramabai Ambedkar maidan which would be the biggest rally in the history of UP and would also break the myth of BSP of holding big rallies," said Laxmikant Bajpai, state president of BJP.

The BJP leader said that 29 trains have been booked for bringing people, and 100 invitation cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## surya kiran



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

*Has Chetan Bhagat joined BJP?*
Tags: #Chetan Bhagat #novelist #BJP #AAP #Arvind Kejriwa







*Roohi Gupta for ENI*

*New Delhi*: Youth icon and famous novelist Chetan Bhagat, who has been an ardent supporter of Aam Aadmi Party till recently, is possibly aligning towards the Bharatiya Janata Party before the upcoming Lok Sabha polls.

Bhagat, alongwith bollywood actress Raveena Tandon was seen at Chai Pe Charcha, a campaign by BJP for its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.

The writer has not expressed his support to any political party yet, but in recent times he has never missed a chance to pass a judgment on AAP. After Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal tendered his resignation over the Janlokpal Bill, the writer tweeted, “feels like someone just quit at the Rs 5000 question in KBC, without using any lifeline.”

Bhagat was supporting the Arvind Kejriwal-led party right from its formation but distanced himself with its style of fuctioning even calling it the 'item girl' of Indian politics. 

Now, Bhagat may send the speculators into tizzy with his recent move on whether he will join the BJP.

- See more at: Has Chetan Bhagat joined BJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

chak de INDIA said:


>







@Bhai Zakir 
@Roybot 
@Parul 
@chak de INDIA 
@Guynextdoor2 
@surya kiran 
@Soumitra 
@vicky sen 

*राहुल गांधी के सतत प्रयासों से हमारे फौजी भाइयों को मिला One Rank,One Pension*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Roybot
> @Parul
> @chak de INDIA
> @Guynextdoor2
> @surya kiran
> @Soumitra
> @vicky sen
> 
> *राहुल गांधी के सतत प्रयासों से हमारे फौजी भाइयों को मिला One Rank,One Pension*



Yeah 2 months before the election, when they could had all 10 years to do it. Thankfully ex faujis are not dumb, they ll take the pension and still vote for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Roybot
> @Parul
> @chak de INDIA
> @Guynextdoor2
> @surya kiran
> @Soumitra
> @vicky sen
> 
> *राहुल गांधी के सतत प्रयासों से हमारे फौजी भाइयों को मिला One Rank,One Pension*



Elections say pehle Pappu uth gya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Roybot said:


> Yeah 2 months before the election, when they could had all 10 years to do it. Thankfully ex faujis are not dumb, they ll take the pension and still vote for BJP





Parul said:


> Elections say pehle Pappu uth gya?


he is the man with honest words


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> he is the man with honest words



The Honest man on Times Now told, his party members are involved in 84 Genocide. However, when victims of 84 went to his place to ask him to reveal there names, he didn't bother to meet them. We know how honest he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/434740675976761345

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Parul said:


> The Honest man on Times Now told, his party members are involved in 84 Genocide. However, when victims of 84 went to his place to ask him to reveal there names, he didn't bother to meet them. We know how honest he is.


y did nda did not do anything on this issue


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> *y did nda did not do anything on this issue*



This what best you could come up with? Why congress hasn't done anything on it for last 30 years? Your Rahul Gandhi knows the name of culprits, he should reveal them, Victims kin's would appreciate them & in return, Congress can earn Sikh votes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Parul said:


> This what best you could come up with? Why congress hasn't done anything on it for last 30 years? Your Rahul Gandhi knows the name of culprits, he should reveal them, Victims kin's would appreciate them & in return, Congress can earn Sikh votes?


*brother i was talking about one rank pension . army always remains bjp vote bank in many states 

for 84 issue plz watch the interview again he already told unfortunately there were some congressi were involve he came to know through media and court trials.names r open facts plz google
*


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> *brother i was talking about one rank pension . army always remains bjp vote bank in many states *



Are bhai, you also projected him as '*he is the man with honest words*', read the post # 751. Why is he not honest to the kin's of 84 victims? Selective Honesty or Honestly limited to particular Minority? Why Hypocrisy?



fsayed said:


> *brother i was talking about one rank pension . army always remains bjp vote bank in many states *



Congress has come up with one rank pension scheme, just before elections to gain ARMY VOTE BANK, just like the Food Subsidy bill Bait. 



fsayed said:


> *for 84 issue plz watch the interview again he already told unfortunately there were some congressi were involve he came to know through media and court trials.names r open facts plz google*



Don't preach me, i'm well versed with the issue.  You need to learn about it.


----------



## fsayed

Parul said:


> Are bhai, you also projected him as '*he is the man with honest words*', read the post # 751. Why is he not honest to the kin's of 84 victims? Selective Honesty or Honestly limited to particular Minority? Why Hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> 
> Congress has come up with one rank pension scheme, just before elections to gain ARMY VOTE BANK, just like the Food Subsidy bill Bait.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't preach me, i'm well versed with the issue.  You need to learn about it.


every political party work for vote even ur modi asking muslim votes organizing muslim trade fair doing sadbhavna before gujrat elections .as per rss ideology asking for certain vote bank caste not right he is telling i m dalit etc and etc every party in india r here for politics


----------



## fsayed

राहुल गांधी के प्रयासों से हमारी वसुधा के वीर सैनिकों की मांगें पूरी हुई।

ये राहुल गांधी द्वारा लिया गया बहुत अच्छा निर्णय है - कैप्टन (सेवानिवृत) भारत वर्मा, सुरक्षा विशेषज्ञ की One rank one pension' पर प्रतिक्रिया।

It's a good decision pursued by Rahul Gandhi - Capt. (Retd) Bharat Verma,Defence expert on 'One rank one pension'.

It's because of the repeated efforts of Rahul Gandhi that the longstanding demands of the soldiers of our soil, for One Rank One Pension, has been met.


----------



## Black Widow

fsayed said:


> राहुल गांधी के प्रयासों से हमारी वसुधा के वीर सैनिकों की मांगें पूरी हुई।
> 
> ये राहुल गांधी द्वारा लिया गया बहुत अच्छा निर्णय है - कैप्टन (सेवानिवृत) भारत वर्मा, सुरक्षा विशेषज्ञ की One rank one pension' पर प्रतिक्रिया।
> 
> It's a good decision pursued by Rahul Gandhi - Capt. (Retd) Bharat Verma,Defence expert on 'One rank one pension'.
> 
> It's because of the repeated efforts of Rahul Gandhi that the longstanding demands of the soldiers of our soil, for One Rank One Pension, has been met.





Rahul Baba is not PM, nor FM.. How can he take credit for it? 

If it is good Credit goes to Family, If it wrong Baba will not take responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> y did nda did not do anything on this issue



Thats because the issue wasn't there during the NDA term!


----------



## fsayed

You are here: Home ∼ How Narendra Modi shielded Purushottam Solanki of Fisheries Scam…
*How Narendra Modi shielded Purushottam Solanki of Fisheries Scam…*
Pratik Sinha December 17, 2013 | 2 Responses
Ishaq Maradia, a trader from village Bhagal in Banaskantha district of Gujarat, had applied for fishing contracts for four reservoirs in June 2008. A total of 82 of these contracts were to be leased out all over Gujarat. However he was in for a rude shock. The Minister of state for Ports and Fisheries, Purushottam Solanki granted the contracts of 58 reservoirs *including those for which he had applied* to his favorite parties in July and August. For just 28 dams, *the lost income to the exchequer totaled an eye-popping Rupees 420 crore (over four billion)* of lost income for the ten year period.

The Gujarat High Court Division Bench on 29 September 2008 *ruled the contracts were awarded not by the competent authority*, the district officers, as per normal government procedure, but instead the minister had ‘*usurped the powers to award the contracts for extraneous reasons to favor certain parties for illegal gratification.*’.

Despite High Court’s indictment, the real challenge for Ishaq was posed by Narendra Modi and his cabinet that stonewalled his demand for the minister’s prosecution. In response to Ishaq’s request to Gujarat Government to grant sanction for the criminal prosecution of Purushottam Solanki, here is the response of Advocate General Kamal Trivedi in Gujarat High Court.

Extracts from CrMA No 10661 of 2010. The complete scanned document is produced at the bottom of the post. The relevant sections have been underlined in the scanned copy.

“During the course of hearing, Mr Kamal Trivedi, learned Advocate General for the Respondents, to make it more elaborate the contents made in paragraph 6 of the aforesaid affidavit states that *the decision dated 28.9.2010 refusing the sanction for prosecution under the provisions of the Prevention of Corruption Act, 1988 against the Respondents No. 3 herein which has been taken at the highest level*, means that, the decision has been taken by the Hon’ble Minister of State For Law and Justice, Hon’ble Minister for Agriculture, Law and Justice *as well as Hon’ble Chief Minister of the State*“




Refusal Of Sanction To Prosecute Purushottam Solanki By Narendra Modi
Advocate General of Gujarat, Kamal Trivedi, stated in the most unambiguous words that the decision to decline sanction for criminal prosecution of Purushottam Solanki in 2010 under the Prevention of Corruption Act came directly from the Chief Minister. This was *after* Gujarat High Court had already indicted the Minister in 2008!

Eventually, the Governor of Gujarat, had to intervene that resulted in granting of the sanction to prosecute Purushottam Solanki. Here’s that order.




Sanction for Criminal Prosecution of Purushottam Solanki
Narendra Modi often gloats about Gujarat’s clean Governance. He tries to portray a picture before the Nation that Gujarat’s Governance is devoid of corruption. *But Modi conveniently forgets that he himself stonewalled the fight of a common man against Corruption in Gujarat.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


> Yeah 2 months before the election, when they could had all 10 years to do it. Thankfully ex faujis are not dumb, they ll take the pension and still vote for BJP




- If modi do not care about chaiwala in his 14 years rule but claim himself as chaiwala before elections.

- If Modi claim to building saradar patel statue just before elections.

You ignore all these things but when congress do something good you say just before elections, how biased. 

10 years or 2 months what matters is that they at least do something concrete and real and not lie and fake as Modi  plain talking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bhai Zakir said:


> - If modi do not care about chaiwala in his 14 years rule but claim himself as chaiwala before elections.
> 
> - If Modi claim to building saradar patel statue just before elections.
> 
> You ignore all these things but when congress do something good you say just before elections, how biased.
> 
> 10 years or 2 months what matters is that they at least do something concrete and real and not lie and fake as Modi  plain talking


Super Sir 
You have convinced me to vote for Raowl baba for eternity.


----------



## Roybot

Bhai Zakir said:


> - If modi do not care about chaiwala in his 14 years rule but claim himself as chaiwala before elections.
> 
> - If Modi claim to building saradar patel statue just before elections.
> 
> You ignore all these things but when congress do something good you say just before elections, how biased.
> 
> 10 years or 2 months what matters is that they at least do something concrete and real and not lie and fake as Modi  plain talking



C'mon they have demanding OROP for atleast 6-7 years now, what took you guys so long?

Infact the State Defence Mninister Pallam Raju back in 2010 had specifically told the parliament that OROP was not feasible.What changed suddenly 2 months before the election .

*Press Information Bureau English Releases*

Pension improvement is an ongoing process. Considerable improvements have been made in the pensions of armed forces personnel.

A Committee was set up under the Chairmanship of Cabinet Secretary to look into the issue of 'One Rank One Pension and other related matters'. *After considering all aspects of the matter, the Committee did not find it feasible to recommend One Rank One Pension.* However, keeping in mind the spirit of the demand, several other recommendations to substantially improve pensionary benefits of Personnel Below Officer Rank (PBOR) and Commissioned Officers were made, which have been accepted by the Government and orders in implementation of all the recommendations have been issued. These are available at *Welcome to Office of the Principal Controller of Defence Accounts (Pensions), Allahabad* Implementation of these orders has not only significantly reduced the gap between the past and the current pensioners but has also considerably improved the pension of ex-servicemen including disabled ex-servicemen. 

As per yearly statement of booking of Defence Pension Expenditure during year 2009-10 & 2010-11, the entire amount allotted for Defence Pension Expenditure has been booked in full and no amount is lying unspent. 

*This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Shri MM Pallam Raju in a written reply to Shri Jyoti Mirdha and others in Lok Sabha today. *

*PK/NN 
(Release ID :75554)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

Black Widow said:


> Rahul Baba is not PM, nor FM.. How can he take credit for it?
> 
> If it is good Credit goes to Family, If it wrong Baba will not take responsibility.


 
Thats exactly how the unaccountable royal family of India operates. The tremendous damage done to the position of PM by the unconstitutional power centres of two gandhis is unimaginable.

RG is so dishonest, he takes credit for whats good (read election sops) but when asked why pursue alliance with convicted lalu, he says that decision is taken by ''senior party leaders''!!! I mean how stupid must RG supporters have to be to lap up such crap!!! Honest my a$$!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

truth of gujrat by mukul sinha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Roybot said:


> C'mon they have demanding OROP for atleast 6-7 years now, what took you guys so long?
> 
> Infact the State Defence Mninister Pallam Raju back in 2010 had specially told the parliament that OROP was not feasible.What changed suddenly 2 months before the election .
> 
> Pension improvement is an ongoing process. Considerable improvements have been made in the pensions of armed forces personnel.
> 
> A Committee was set up under the Chairmanship of Cabinet Secretary to look into the issue of 'One Rank One Pension and other related matters'. *After considering all aspects of the matter, the Committee did not find it feasible to recommend One Rank One Pension.* However, keeping in mind the spirit of the demand, several other recommendations to substantially improve pensionary benefits of Personnel Below Officer Rank (PBOR) and Commissioned Officers were made, which have been accepted by the Government and orders in implementation of all the recommendations have been issued. These are available at *Welcome to Office of the Principal Controller of Defence Accounts (Pensions), Allahabad* Implementation of these orders has not only significantly reduced the gap between the past and the current pensioners but has also considerably improved the pension of ex-servicemen including disabled ex-servicemen.
> 
> As per yearly statement of booking of Defence Pension Expenditure during year 2009-10 & 2010-11, the entire amount allotted for Defence Pension Expenditure has been booked in full and no amount is lying unspent.
> 
> *This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Shri MM Pallam Raju in a written reply to Shri Jyoti Mirdha and others in Lok Sabha today. *
> 
> *PK/NN
> (Release ID :75554)
> Press Information Bureau English Releases*


*change done by rahul gandhi*


----------



## SpArK

fsayed said:


> *change done by rahul gandhi*



Was he in coma last 10 years?
So a party's vice president is bigger than PM and all other ministers combined.

what a govt... what a sad fate of the country...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Black Widow said:


> Rahul Baba is not PM, nor FM.. How can he take credit for it?
> 
> If it is good Credit goes to Family, If it wrong Baba will not take responsibility.


bjp walo pz read before talking

*It's a good decision pursued by Rahul Gandhi - Capt. (Retd) Bharat Verma,Defence expert on 'One rank one pension'.*



SpArK said:


> Was he in coma last 10 years?
> So a party's vice president is bigger than PM and all other ministers combined.
> 
> what a govt... what a sad fate of the country...


same like rss bigger than atal bihari vajpayee in 2002 goa session

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


> Thats because the issue wasn't there during the NDA term!




*Slap of facts now hide in hole or change the goal post or start personal attack*

*Read the date of news: Nov 23, 2002 (And BJP ruled 2 more years after this demand was made)*

*Sonia calls for one-rank-one-pension
*
Sonia calls for one-rank-one-pension - Times Of India

I have repeatedly said most of the bjp fans are kids and teenagers or low iq, ill informed people who don't have any knowledge of facts and are impressed by Modi's fake propogenda and lies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Slap of facts now hide in hole or change the goal post or start personal attack*
> 
> *Read the date of news: Nov 23, 2002 (And BJP ruled 2 more years after this demand was made)*
> 
> *Sonia calls for one-rank-one-pension
> *
> Sonia calls for one-rank-one-pension - Times Of India
> 
> I have repeatedly said most of the bjp fans are kids and teenagers or low iq, ill informed people who don't have any knowledge of facts and are impressed by Modi's fake propogenda and lies


This Not gonna help them in Lok sabha elections they are gone case


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


> This Not gonna help them in Lok sabha elections they are gone case


we will see


----------



## Puchtoon

SpArK said:


> Was he in coma last 10 years?
> So a party's vice president is bigger than PM and all other ministers combined.
> 
> what a govt... what a sad fate of the country...



its because of this (but anyways its good for army *whosoever does it* )

*After Modi's address to ex-servicemen, Antony assures 'favourable news' on rank-pay issue*
Headlines Today Bureau | Headlines Today | New, September 17, 2013 | UPDATED 19:24 IST


It seems to be the Narendra Modi effect on Defence Minister A.K. Antony as he called up the Indian Air Force (IAF) chief recently and assured some good news for ex-servicemen's welfare, sources told Headlines Today.

Headlines Today has learnt that Antony personally called up Air Chief Marshal N.A.K. Browne earlier this week, promising him "favourable news" on rank pay issue, which has been hanging fire for more than two decades.

Headlines Today dug up a letter by the attorney general to Antony recommending that the ministry of defence (MoD) grant the long standing demand of rank pay.

Modi had addressed a huge rally of ex-servicemen in Haryana's Rewari town on September 15 and attacked the Centre for its weak policies.


Read more at: After Modi's address to ex-servicemen, Antony assures 'favourable news' on rank-pay issue : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> You are here: Home ∼ How Narendra Modi shielded Purushottam Solanki of Fisheries Scam…
> *How Narendra Modi shielded Purushottam Solanki of Fisheries Scam…*
> Pratik Sinha December 17, 2013 | 2 Responses
> Ishaq Maradia, a trader from village Bhagal in Banaskantha district of Gujarat, had applied for fishing contracts for four reservoirs in June 2008. A total of 82 of these contracts were to be leased out all over Gujarat. However he was in for a rude shock. The Minister of state for Ports and Fisheries, Purushottam Solanki granted the contracts of 58 reservoirs *including those for which he had applied* to his favorite parties in July and August. For just 28 dams, *the lost income to the exchequer totaled an eye-popping Rupees 420 crore (over four billion)* of lost income for the ten year period.
> 
> The Gujarat High Court Division Bench on 29 September 2008 *ruled the contracts were awarded not by the competent authority*, the district officers, as per normal government procedure, but instead the minister had ‘*usurped the powers to award the contracts for extraneous reasons to favor certain parties for illegal gratification.*’.
> 
> Despite High Court’s indictment, the real challenge for Ishaq was posed by Narendra Modi and his cabinet that stonewalled his demand for the minister’s prosecution. In response to Ishaq’s request to Gujarat Government to grant sanction for the criminal prosecution of Purushottam Solanki, here is the response of Advocate General Kamal Trivedi in Gujarat High Court.
> 
> Extracts from CrMA No 10661 of 2010. The complete scanned document is produced at the bottom of the post. The relevant sections have been underlined in the scanned copy.
> 
> “During the course of hearing, Mr Kamal Trivedi, learned Advocate General for the Respondents, to make it more elaborate the contents made in paragraph 6 of the aforesaid affidavit states that *the decision dated 28.9.2010 refusing the sanction for prosecution under the provisions of the Prevention of Corruption Act, 1988 against the Respondents No. 3 herein which has been taken at the highest level*, means that, the decision has been taken by the Hon’ble Minister of State For Law and Justice, Hon’ble Minister for Agriculture, Law and Justice *as well as Hon’ble Chief Minister of the State*“
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refusal Of Sanction To Prosecute Purushottam Solanki By Narendra Modi
> Advocate General of Gujarat, Kamal Trivedi, stated in the most unambiguous words that the decision to decline sanction for criminal prosecution of Purushottam Solanki in 2010 under the Prevention of Corruption Act came directly from the Chief Minister. This was *after* Gujarat High Court had already indicted the Minister in 2008!
> 
> Eventually, the Governor of Gujarat, had to intervene that resulted in granting of the sanction to prosecute Purushottam Solanki. Here’s that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanction for Criminal Prosecution of Purushottam Solanki
> Narendra Modi often gloats about Gujarat’s clean Governance. He tries to portray a picture before the Nation that Gujarat’s Governance is devoid of corruption. *But Modi conveniently forgets that he himself stonewalled the fight of a common man against Corruption in Gujarat.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> we will see


See this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

fsayed said:


> we will see



Congress is very very weak in states ,80 seats would be a good show by rahul


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Slap of facts now hide in hole or change the goal post or start personal attack*
> 
> *Read the date of news: Nov 23, 2002 (And BJP ruled 2 more years after this demand was made)*
> 
> *Sonia calls for one-rank-one-pension
> *
> Sonia calls for one-rank-one-pension - Times Of India
> 
> I have repeatedly said most of the bjp fans are kids and teenagers or low iq, ill informed people who don't have any knowledge of facts and are impressed by Modi's fake propogenda and lies




 

So even when Sonia was demanding it during she was in opposition, she din't do it for 10 years of her Govt.?

ACCEPTED that BJP din't do it in there tenure....but what was stopping the SAINT OLD party of India in 10 years of it's rule??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


> Bhai Zakir at a Congress Rally



You at Moid's rally


----------



## Roybot

Bhai Zakir said:


> You at Moid's rally



Cool, still more brains than Congressi supporters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Internal Democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


>






T





TEAM BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

BJP to organize 'biggest rally in the history' of UP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

NKVD said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM BJP



Its not Virtual general election its real general election Modi will win virtually and congress in real general elections


----------



## wolfschanzze

Roybot said:


> Cool, still more brains than Congressi supporters





Bhai Zakir said:


> You at Moid's rally


Why is this guy not banned till now? maybe we should use pig next time .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Fireurimagination said:


> BJP to organize 'biggest rally in the history' of UP




1.) Modi pays Rs. 600 per person + Rs. 400 as fare = *Rs. 1000 per person for coming to Modi rally *

2.) Rs. 1000 X 300,000 = 30,000,0000/- = *30 crore of Modi's Black money on the crowd only.* 

3.) For the Modi's rally of 400,000 crowd (Suppose 100,000 are genuine supporters who comes free + 300,000 who are brought by bjp) 

4.) Rs. 20 -30 crore for other arrangements, media managements, tea - refreshment, food, toilets, health ambulances, loudspeakers, generators, tent, decorations, private guards, helipad etc. 

5.) Total = *Minimum of Rs. 50 - 60 crore of black money on each of the Modi's rally. *

6.) Number of Modi rally = 50 X 50 crore = *Rs. 2500 crore of black money already spent by Modi on his rallies** till date*


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Kejriwal had been scouting exit route*

Body language” is a term that is recklessly over-used by the media when it seeks to impose a conclusion without too much supporting evidence. At the risk of being guilty of the same offence, I would like to suggest that the “body language” of the Aam Aadmi Party leaders and supporters last Friday evening suggested a monumental sense of relief.

It is doubtful whether too many people will contest this assessment. Ever since he was sworn in at a State-funded political rally in Ramlila Maidan some 48 or 49 days ago, *Arvind Kejriwal had been looking for the most dramatic exit route-one that would yield him the maximum political advantage.*

Governance was never a priority for Kejriwal  when he assumed the Chief Ministership, thanks to an injudicious Congress diktat from the bachelor boy. He merely wanted to milk a brief tenure for all its grandstanding potential and then move on to newer pastures.

Judged by the standards he set for himself, Kejriwal has been more successful than he initially calculated. First, he has managed to secure all-India recognition and even a measure of goodwill from the 48-day experiment thanks in no small measure to the oxygen of publicity provided by the media. In a country where popularising the election symbol is a hugely challenging project, the AAP has achieved in three months what others take years to manage. Today, AAP is a national reality, even if it takes longer for the brand recognition to translate into active electoral endorsement.

Equally, Kejriwal’s grandstanding was focussed. He carefully targeted the AAP’s supporters in the poorer sections of Delhi and gave them the hope that he was best suited to take on “vested interests” and “money bags” who had captured the Congress and BJP. The FIR against Mukesh Ambani may not get too far but its intention was purely symbolic: To impress upon the disadvantaged that only AAP had the guts to take on the high and mighty.

True, this grandstanding and over-reliance on symbolism may have exasperated a section of the middle classes who were gullible enough to vote for a supposed vision of “alternative politics”. But Kejriwal appears to have calculated that it is more rewarding to lose the middle class vote and gain additional support of the poorer citizens. In crafting a vote bank of the urban poor in Delhi with seemingly radical politics, Kejriwal appears to have succeeded where the Communists failed for 60 years.

Last week, I spoke to a prominent CPI(M) leader and he frankly admitted that AAP has successfully decimated the party in its pockets of influence outside West Bengal, Kerala, Tripura and Tamil Nadu. The Comrades who had been struggling for long without making any breakthrough have, it would seem, deserted the red flag for the jharu because it promises more immediate returns. The same is the case with the BSP support in urban pockets of North India. The greatest loser, however, is undoubtedly the Congress. All opinion polls suggest that AAP has hit the Congress the hardest, depriving it of the potential of taking on the BJP in a triangular contest. In a situation where the Congress is staring at certain defeat in the general election, AAP offers the demoralised Congress voters a glimmer of hope. In States such as Himachal Pradesh, Haryana and Gujarat, where AAP has had a limited impact, the consequences are likely to be felt by the Congress. The unintended consequence is that the AAP electoral intervention will ensure a clean BJP sweep . The extent to which the AAP effect will be felt in the general election will, of course, depend almost entirely on the media. More than any other party, AAP is disproportionately dependant on the media for producing a multiplier effect. This may explain the party’s intense anger at the media when, after the vigilantism against the African residents of Khirki Village, the coverage turned more critical. Intemperate AAP spokespersons showed a measure of fascist intolerance, that included vilification of all those in the media who dared to be critical of it.

The AAP will be hoping that this will change now that it is no longer answerable for the administration of Delhi. Certainly on Friday night, the closet supporters of AAP were jubilant and were flattering the smooth-talking Yogendra Yadav into thinking that the jump from Delhi Secretariat to the South Block would be logical. With the Congress demonstrating an astonishing ineptitude in confronting the formidable Narendra Modi challenge, the only hope of those threatened by imminent marginalisation seems to be AAP. The media is much more divided today than it was 49 days ago when it was ready to embrace Kejriwal as the new messiah. However, there is enough AAP influence in the media to give the party and its over-exuberant supporters a leg up.

*Kejriwal abandoned his mission to cut water rates and electricity rates*  in Delhi because he saw the city-State as a mere launching pad for his national ambitions. These ambitions will now come into full play and there is no question that AAP will become an alternative point of attraction for disgruntled Congress, BSP and Communist voters in North India, particularly in the National Capital Region. Its appeal will be based on two factors. First, it will always be a party of protest and disruption. These themes will resonate among a section of the urban poor, particularly that section which is insufficiently rooted in a new environment. Second, it will invoke fear-a theme that will appeal to disoriented liberals (too small a number to count electorally) and to those Muslims who no longer have faith in the Congress’ ability to stop Modi. Where AAP will be most vulnerable will be its inability to move from protest to change. Expressed over-simplistically, the coming fight could be one between anger and aspiration. My vote is unequivocally for the latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Modi pays Rs. 600 per person + Rs. 400 as fare = *Rs. 1000 per person for coming to Modi rally *
> 
> 2.) Rs. 1000 X 300,000 = 30,000,0000/- = *30 crore of Modi's Black money on the crowd only.*
> 
> 3.) For the Modi's rally of 400,000 crowd (Suppose 100,000 are genuine supporters who comes free + 300,000 who are brought by bjp)
> 
> 4.) Rs. 20 -30 crore for other arrangements, media managements, tea - refreshment, food, toilets, health ambulances, loudspeakers, generators, tent, decorations, private guards, helipad etc.
> 
> 5.) Total = *Minimum of Rs. 50 - 60 crore of black money on each of the Modi's rally. *
> 
> 6.) Number of Modi rally = 50 X 50 crore = *Rs. 2500 crore of black money already spent by Modi on his rallies** till date*


Zakir bhai - you went to his rally? 
Boy he must be richer than the Central Government

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


> Its not Virtual general election its real general election Modi will win virtually and congress in real general elections


hahaha do you really live in India if yes then go out Ask common people you will get your answer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SarthakGanguly said:


> Zakir bhai - you went his rally?
> Boy he must be richer than the Central Government



1.) Tell me about Modi rally cost:

Tent = free??

Generator = = free??

Carpet = free??

Food = free??

Tea & refreshments = free??

Transportation = free??

Loudspeaker = free??

LED screens = free??

decorations = free??

private guards = free??

stage = free??

event management company = free??


Every thing takes money + he pays crowd huge money for visiting big cities (Modi does not arlly in villages or small towns)


2.) He have succeed the blood of people of Gujarat for last 14 years taking huge bribes.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

If voted to power in the forthcoming Lok Sabha polls, the BJP will set an ambitious target of 12  per cent annual growth for India by pursuing “more vigorous market-centric economic reforms”. The BJP-led Government will also break free from inter-State “economic barriers” to create “a national market” by removing “irrational restrictions” like sales tax in inter-State movements.

The party will recommend that savings be encouraged at the national level and income below Rs 1 ...lakh per month (that is Rs 12 lakh per annum) be made “tax-free.” All savings would be “tax-deductible” and losses of tax would be offset by “auctioning of natural resources”, sources told The Pioneer. The recommendations are part of the BJP’s Vision 2020 that seeks to completely dismantle the existing model of planning and replace it with ‘aggressive market economy’, particularly at the State levels.

The Sub-committee on the Vision 2020 panel met on February 13 at the residence of former BJP president Nitin Gadkari. The meet was attended by senior party leader and former Commerce Minister Dr. Subramanian Swamy , the convenor of the committee. The meeting was also attended by representatives from ‘Aarth Kranti”, an independent economic.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 45'22'

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Tell me about Modi rally cost:
> 
> Tent = free??
> 
> Generator = = free??
> 
> Carpet = free??
> 
> Food = free??
> 
> Tea & refreshments = free??
> 
> Transportation = free??
> 
> Loudspeaker = free??
> 
> LED screens = free??
> 
> decorations = free??
> 
> private guards = free??
> 
> stage = free??
> 
> event management company = free??
> 
> 
> Every thing takes money + he pays crowd huge money for visiting big cities (Modi does not arlly in villages or small towns)
> 
> 
> 2.) He have succeed the blood of people of Gujarat for last 14 years taking huge bribes.


around 2-3 cr black money for rally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) He have *succeed *the blood of people of Gujarat for last 14 years taking huge bribes.


Calm down. You must have tried to mean 'sucked' 
Tell me one thing - Does Modi drinking human Gujarati blood earn him crores of rupees? In that case let me know - I will suggest people buy some blood from Gujarat blood banks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SarthakGanguly said:


> Calm down. You must have tried to mean 'sucked'
> Tell me one thing - Does Modi drinking human Gujarati blood earn him crores of rupees? In that case let me know - I will suggest people buy some blood from Gujarat blood banks.



it is still better than Congress using electricity bills in delhi to Advertise their party. . .

Congress flyers in power bills break code of conduct: Delhi BJP - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

CorporateAffairs said:


> If voted to power in the forthcoming Lok Sabha polls, the BJP will set an ambitious target of 12  per cent annual growth for India by pursuing “more vigorous market-centric economic reforms”. The BJP-led Government will also break free from inter-State “economic barriers” to create “a national market” by removing “irrational restrictions” like sales tax in inter-State movements.
> 
> The party will recommend that savings be encouraged at the national level and income below Rs 1 ...lakh per month (that is Rs 12 lakh per annum) be made “tax-free.” All savings would be “tax-deductible” and losses of tax would be offset by “auctioning of natural resources”, sources told The Pioneer. The recommendations are part of the BJP’s Vision 2020 that seeks to completely dismantle the existing model of planning and replace it with ‘aggressive market economy’, particularly at the State levels.
> 
> The Sub-committee on the Vision 2020 panel met on February 13 at the residence of former BJP president Nitin Gadkari. The meet was attended by senior party leader and former Commerce Minister Dr. Subramanian Swamy , the convenor of the committee. The meeting was also attended by representatives from ‘Aarth Kranti”, an independent economic.



That is awesome,below 1 lakh per month and 12 lakhs per annum is tax free, will ease a lot of burden on middle class who pay the most taxes as the rich escape using CA and other routes and poor are tax exempt.
These savings of middle class will make them build their own homes and improve their standard of living.
Good policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

45'22' said:


> around 2-3 cr black money for rally



You have now idea of the money it takes to organize a rally. Each of Modi rallies take thousands of hired buses just go and esquire about the cost of hiring a single bus whole day.

Last year i have arrange and looked after the marriage of my close friend's sister and it costs around 32 lakh just for tent and food for 1000 guests.


----------



## 45'22'

Bhai Zakir said:


> You have now idea of the money it takes to organize a rally. Each of Modi rallies take thousands of hired buses just go and esquire about the cost of hiring a single bus whole day.
> 
> Last year i have arrange and looked after the marriage of my close friend's sister and it costs around 32 lakh just for tent and food for 1000 guests.


i already knew this 
btw.......its only the transportation cost and the amount paid to the 50 percent crowd ..............they dont organize food and tent


----------



## Puchtoon

45'22' said:


> around 2-3 cr black money for rally



I've suggested modi ji to use more black money ,rallies should be outstanding 



45'22' said:


> i already knew this
> btw.......its only the transportation cost and the amount paid to the 50 percent crowd ..............they dont organize food and tent


we give lunch and dinner on rally ground,bhai zakir comes on each one 

this is pic from one of our rallies in which bhai is shown

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 45'22'

Puchtoon said:


> I've suggested modi ji to use more black money ,rallies should be outstanding
> 
> 
> we give lunch and dinner on rally ground,bhai zakir comes on each one


so far,so good
the strategy is working fine
the masses are now supporting NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Denied ticket, former bureaucrat Arun Bhatia slams AAP leadership*

After ticket distribution, Bhatia slammed AAP and its leadership which, he said, did not believe in supporting honest candidates. Bhatia while stressing that there was “no difference between Congress, NCP, and the AAP. “*They have nothing to do with honest and truthful candidates.*

Bhatia said a letter that he wrote to Arvind Kejriwal against Prashant Bhushan could be the key reason why AAP cold-shouldered him. “After applying for AAP ticket, I *had written a letter to Kejriwal urging him to remove Prashant Bhushan from any post that he holds in the party. This is because there have been charges regarding Noida plots against Bhushan who has never clarified on the controversy,” he said.*

Stating that he would now contest as Independent, Bhatia said his fight would be against Congress and AAP. “Besides, I will highlight the double standards practiced by AAP leadership,” said Bhatia who had twice unsuccessfully contested from Pune seat. In 2004, Bhatia had secured 70,000 votes and in 2009, he managed 30,000 votes. It was in 2004 that Bhatia had created ripples when he decided to enter the political terrain.

D S Kulkarni, who was also hoping for AAP nod, too debunked the party. He said that there was a distinct lack of transparency in the party while it went about giving tickets. *“We were asked to apply online and we did, but post that we did not understand how the tickets were given,” he said. Stating that the process smelt of the “high command culture” and it was not expected of AAP, Kulkarni said he would not contest the election this time.*

Meanwhile, Ware said their campaign had started last year itself. “We have been taking to the streets on issues of corruption and misgoverance and we will continue to do so to reach out to the people,” he said.

Other than highlighting the issues of public interest, Ware said his party would raise issues related to inflation, lack of social security, old age pension and other matter before the voters. “There is complete dearth of public infrastructure in Pune and we will offer change through our party.

Traffic jam, lack of infrastructure are plaguing the city and we will ask the voters to give us a chance to address it,” he said.

About possibility of discontentment over his candidature, Ware said the party had a process which was followed to the dot. “May be I am an old worker of the party and thus, I was chosen over others,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

kejriwal in CII ...


----------



## Bhai Zakir

45'22' said:


> i already knew this
> btw.......its only the transportation cost and the amount paid to the 50 percent crowd ..............they dont organize food and tent



Just a sample and eye opener for u guys to prove that how much black money is spend on each Modi rally.

“*We have booked all marriage halls and fields *in Patna. Our 91 MLAs and 16 MLCs *are entertaining groups of 2,000-5,000 people each* from their constituencies at their residences. We hope *25,000 small cars and 10,000 buses* will come to Patna,” he added. *The BJP has also arranged for 2.5 lakh square feet tent and 200 toilets for people to stay* at the Gandhi Maidan itself.

Modi will address people from a 12 foot-tall stage. *As many as 30 LED screens and state-of-the art public address system have been installed* at the venue.

Modi will get on to *a special bullet proof SUV that has been already been brought to Patna by the Gujarat police.*

dna special: All roads lead to Narendra Modi rally, literally | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com


The BJP has formed separate teams for shouldering responsibilities such as erecting the dais, *preparation and distribution of food, transport facilities, hygiene and security* at the venue to ensure that the rally would be a roaring success without any hiccups.

14 trains to ferry people for Modi's Bangalore rally -The New Indian Express


“*We didn’t have to pay for the train fare.* The partymen said if we wear the badge, no one would ask us for the tickets. *The party had taken care of the meals. After the rally, we plan to visit some interesting places in Kolkata* and will either return late tonight or early tomorrow,” 30-year-old Narayan Yadav, also from Jharkhand, said.

And then there were some for whom the significance of the rally was secondary. *“Yahan pe aane ka achha bahana thha (It was a nice excuse to come to Kolkata),*” Nunu Ram Paswan, a Jharkhand resident, said. *“Many of my relatives work here and I might get an employment here. After the rally, I will visit some of my acquaintances who work here and see if I can get a job too,”* he explained.

Paswan was indifferent to the notion that his visit was a statistic when put in the party’s context of assembling “a large gathering”. “For me, it was an opportunity to visit Kolkata for free,” he said.

The crowd at Modi’s Brigade rally… | The Indian Express

BJP luring people to attend Modi`s rally with food, money and alcohol: JD-U



Puchtoon said:


> I've suggested modi ji to use more black money ,rallies should be outstanding
> 
> 
> we give lunch and dinner on rally ground,bhai zakir comes on each one
> 
> this is pic from one of our rallies in which bhai is shown


----------



## 45'22'

Bhai Zakir said:


> Just a sample and eye opener for u guys to prove that how much black money is spend on each Modi rally.
> 
> “*We have booked all marriage halls and fields *in Patna. Our 91 MLAs and 16 MLCs *are entertaining groups of 2,000-5,000 people each* from their constituencies at their residences. We hope *25,000 small cars and 10,000 buses* will come to Patna,” he added. *The BJP has also arranged for 2.5 lakh square feet tent and 200 toilets for people to stay* at the Gandhi Maidan itself.
> 
> Modi will address people from a 12 foot-tall stage. *As many as 30 LED screens and state-of-the art public address system have been installed* at the venue.
> 
> Modi will get on to *a special bullet proof SUV that has been already been brought to Patna by the Gujarat police.*
> 
> dna special: All roads lead to Narendra Modi rally, literally | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
> 
> 
> The BJP has formed separate teams for shouldering responsibilities such as erecting the dais, *preparation and distribution of food, transport facilities, hygiene and security* at the venue to ensure that the rally would be a roaring success without any hiccups.
> 
> 14 trains to ferry people for Modi's Bangalore rally -The New Indian Express
> 
> 
> “*We didn’t have to pay for the train fare.* The partymen said if we wear the badge, no one would ask us for the tickets. *The party had taken care of the meals. After the rally, we plan to visit some interesting places in Kolkata* and will either return late tonight or early tomorrow,” 30-year-old Narayan Yadav, also from Jharkhand, said.
> 
> And then there were some for whom the significance of the rally was secondary. *“Yahan pe aane ka achha bahana thha (It was a nice excuse to come to Kolkata),*” Nunu Ram Paswan, a Jharkhand resident, said. *“Many of my relatives work here and I might get an employment here. After the rally, I will visit some of my acquaintances who work here and see if I can get a job too,”* he explained.
> 
> Paswan was indifferent to the notion that his visit was a statistic when put in the party’s context of assembling “a large gathering”. “For me, it was an opportunity to visit Kolkata for free,” he said.
> 
> The crowd at Modi’s Brigade rally… | The Indian Express
> 
> BJP luring people to attend Modi`s rally with food, money and alcohol: JD-U


i have attended one of those rallies personally.......they dont organize foods...maybe they are saying that to attract crowd...........the food is prepared for volunteers not for the 3-4 lakh people who come to rally........

again there is no tent as you can see in the tv.........they go for tent sometimes if the rallies are one of the biggest for ex the MP rally........

but i agree that money is used

and in this case,they are utilizing it in a beautiful manner...........u can see the response of people on social networking sites like fb,twitter..........most of them arent fake,neither they are paid..........

people are going for modi this time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Ramdas scandal dents morale of BJP workers*

At a time when the BJP workers were feeling confident about reaping rich dividends in the upcoming Lok Sabha polls from Mysore-Kodagu seat, following the nation-wide wave of Gujarat Chief Minister and its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, the issue surrounding former minister S A Ramdas has come as a major embarrassment, threatening to detrimental to the party prospects.

*Ramdas, a three time MLA and also a cabinet minister in the previous BJP government is facing heinous charges of murder attempt, criminal intimidation and also breach of trust, as alleged by a woman government employee Prema Kumari Jadeda M.*

*A day before his name hit headlines for the wrong reasons, Ramdas, one of BJP’s influential leaders in the district and city, was busy launching ‘NaMo tea stalls’*,  a campaign launched by the party to counter Congress leader Manishankar Aiyar, who had criticised Modi’s plebian life earlier at a tea shop. 

*However, Ramdas’s life started taking a dramatic turn on February 11, when Prema Kumari levelled grave allegations against him for having married her in secret and harassing her by frequent transfers to avoid her. *

*Party sources concede that the morale of the cadre had taken a beating. They are however keeping their fingers crossed, hoping that the entire episode if fast forgotten before the elections are announced. *

*Scandal series*

*Series of indiscretions including scandals, controversies, sleaze has dogged the State BJP, following allegations of rape, sexual assault and exploitation against their prominent leaders, (who had even held portfolios in the previous government). *

This had proven costly to the party, which had come to power for the first time in the State. *While there are allegations of sexual assault against former ministers M P Renukacharya, and Hartal Halappa, three others - Lakshman Savadi, C C Patil, and Krishna Palemar had to lose their portfolios after being caught watching pornographic content inside the Legislative Assembly.*

*And the Hall of Shame list continues to grow, thanks to self proclaimed, ‘Brahmacharis’ of the party* who sit on their high horses and unabashedly indulge in moral policing. 

Party sources own up to the fact that the task of undoing the damage would be very difficult, and that it would be a cumbersome job for whoever emerges as the party nominee to contest the Mysore-Kodagu seat.

Ramdas scandal dents morale of BJP workers


----------



## Bhai Zakir

45'22' said:


> i have attended one of those rallies personally.......they dont organize foods...maybe they are saying that to attract crowd...........the food is prepared for volunteers not for the 3-4 lakh people who come to rally........
> 
> again there is no tent as you can see in the tv.........they go for tent sometimes if the rallies are one of the biggest for ex the MP rally........
> 
> but i agree that money is used
> 
> and in this case,they are utilizing it in a beautiful manner...........u can see the response of people on social networking sites like fb,twitter..........most of them arent fake,neither they are paid..........
> 
> people are going for modi this time



Tent and arrangements means the boundary walls of cloth pillars (for safty so that no one can shoot him), carpets, generators, decorations, flowers, pillars, stage etc. etc.

*As for social media:*

IT companies are misusing social media platforms like Facebook, YouTube and Twitter to artificially boost politicians popularity and malign their rivals, with many firms claiming to be working for BJP and Narendra Modi. 

Cobrapost stings Narendra Modi again, alleges Facebook, YouTube, Twitter 'misuse' - Financial Express

Out of 1.8 Million followers of Narendra Modi on Twitter 70% are fake – Wah #Feku! | Indian Exponent

Followers or phantoms? - The Hindu

Modi, Leading Politician on Twitter has 70 Percent Fake Followers

Modi's Fake Twitter followers revealed – 2.5 million followers analysed : Truth Of Gujarat


----------



## 45'22'

Bhai Zakir said:


> Tent and arrangements means the boundary walls of cloth pillars (for safty so that no one can shoot him), carpets, generators, decorations, flowers, pillars, stage etc. etc.
> 
> *As for social media:*
> 
> IT companies are misusing social media platforms like Facebook, YouTube and Twitter to artificially boost politicians popularity and malign their rivals, with many firms claiming to be working for BJP and Narendra Modi.
> 
> Cobrapost stings Narendra Modi again, alleges Facebook, YouTube, Twitter 'misuse' - Financial Express
> 
> Out of 1.8 Million followers of Narendra Modi on Twitter 70% are fake – Wah #Feku! | Indian Exponent
> 
> Followers or phantoms? - The Hindu
> 
> Modi, Leading Politician on Twitter has 70 Percent Fake Followers
> 
> Modi's Fake Twitter followers revealed – 2.5 million followers analysed : Truth Of Gujarat


both parties are using fake ids............but most of the original ones are supporting bjp

cloth pillars arent used in each rally.......it depends upon the location

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ittu sa tha. . . ittu sa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Who is our your young PM ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435314590021201920


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

VeeraBahadur said:


> Who is our your young PM ??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435314590021201920



Lol arey full stop hai beech may!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

I've decided that the AAP is actually a positive thing for India's politics. I don't think any of us are convinced that all of BJP is clean. The AAP aren't going to win more than 10 seats nationwide. But their net effect is that better candidates are being fielded by BJP. This is where they failed in 2004.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

kbd-raaf said:


> I've decided that the AAP is actually a positive thing for India's politics. I don't think any of us are convinced that all of BJP is clean. The AAP aren't going to win more than 10 seats nationwide. But their net effect is that better candidates are being fielded by BJP. This is where they failed in 2004.


what better candidates........political parties field only those candidates who can win.........same goes with AAP.........chekout they didnt gave ticket to a deserving person named arun.......google it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

45'22' said:


> what better candidates........political parties field only those candidates who can win.........same goes with AAP.........chekout they didnt gave ticket to a deserving person named arun.......google it



soni sori, megha patker, kuldip sharma ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Roybot said:


>



Um, this doesn't even mention 1984.


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> Um, this doesn't even mention 1984.



Exactly, the biggest of all, instigated and justified by top most congressis leader. But I guess the list was just for Hindu-Muslim riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Piss


Bhai Zakir said:


> Just a sample and eye opener for u guys to prove that how much black money is spend on each Modi rally.
> 
> “*We have booked all marriage halls and fields *in Patna. Our 91 MLAs and 16 MLCs *are entertaining groups of 2,000-5,000 people each* from their constituencies at their residences. We hope *25,000 small cars and 10,000 buses* will come to Patna,” he added. *The BJP has also arranged for 2.5 lakh square feet tent and 200 toilets for people to stay* at the Gandhi Maidan itself.
> 
> Modi will address people from a 12 foot-tall stage. *As many as 30 LED screens and state-of-the art public address system have been installed* at the venue.
> 
> Modi will get on to *a special bullet proof SUV that has been already been brought to Patna by the Gujarat police.*
> 
> dna special: All roads lead to Narendra Modi rally, literally | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
> 
> 
> The BJP has formed separate teams for shouldering responsibilities such as erecting the dais, *preparation and distribution of food, transport facilities, hygiene and security* at the venue to ensure that the rally would be a roaring success without any hiccups.
> 
> 14 trains to ferry people for Modi's Bangalore rally -The New Indian Express
> 
> 
> “*We didn’t have to pay for the train fare.* The partymen said if we wear the badge, no one would ask us for the tickets. *The party had taken care of the meals. After the rally, we plan to visit some interesting places in Kolkata* and will either return late tonight or early tomorrow,” 30-year-old Narayan Yadav, also from Jharkhand, said.
> 
> And then there were some for whom the significance of the rally was secondary. *“Yahan pe aane ka achha bahana thha (It was a nice excuse to come to Kolkata),*” Nunu Ram Paswan, a Jharkhand resident, said. *“Many of my relatives work here and I might get an employment here. After the rally, I will visit some of my acquaintances who work here and see if I can get a job too,”* he explained.
> 
> Paswan was indifferent to the notion that his visit was a statistic when put in the party’s context of assembling “a large gathering”. “For me, it was an opportunity to visit Kolkata for free,” he said.
> 
> The crowd at Modi’s Brigade rally… | The Indian Express
> 
> BJP luring people to attend Modi`s rally with food, money and alcohol: JD-U




Frustrated Congress D.... Your own yuvraaj is screwnig your chances of coming back to power...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*'They are more brutal than the British': Jagan Mohan Reddy targets Sonia Gandhi*
*New Delhi: * YSR Congress chief Jagan Mohan Reddy, in Delhi today to protest against the creation of Telangana, launched a sharp personal attack on Congress President Sonia Gandhi. In an exclusive interview to NDTV, he said that not even the British had done as much harm as Mrs Gandhi had to his state, Andhra Pradesh. "The INC now stands for Italian National Congress," he added.

*Following are the highlights of his interview:*


Parliament is on. 16s MPs have been suspended, of which 14 are from Seemandhra.
L Rajagopal helped by Congress, whatever he did in Parliament he did at the behest of Congress
Our fight is very strong
We have a single-point agenda
None of these people are bothered about my state
Whatever they're doing is for votes
None can save Congress
They are bound to get not even one state
Congress knowing their fortunes, decided to split my state for votes
Democracy has been murdered
If everyone keeps quiet, Andhra Pradesh won't be the only state...there'll be more
Blatant abuse of Article 3
Assembly rejected bifurcation
Unwilling state forced to be broken by an autocratic central government
You're breaking a state without even giving them water
Willing to support anybody... why should Modi be an exemption?
Anybody who is willing to keep my state united
Willing to support Narendra Modi
I want social media to stand up against this injustice
All of Andhra Pradesh's problems have been created for the sake of making Rahul Gandhi PM
Man-made havoc in Andhra Pradesh. Created to just make one man the PM
INC now stands for Italian National Congress
British didn't do what Sonia Gandhi did to my state
We are talking about the kind of brutality she is exhibiting
Kiran Reddy's protests against Telangana would have had credibility if he had resigned last year
Vote on account is a formality, what's happening in Andhra Pradesh is a murder of democracy
Why is vote on account so important, future of Andhra Pradesh much more important
'They are more brutal than the British': Jagan Mohan Reddy targets Sonia Gandhi | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

walwal said:


> I have already come across this. The headline is completely out of context; they are talking about no confidence motion and not an political alliance. I dont see any possibility that either of party join hands with other.



The headline does seem misleading(or I would prefer to say catchy) but if you read the whole article the headline looks apt for the content. And I still reiterate the age old saying that there are no permanent friends and enemies in politics and this following article proves it yet again. 

Congress and BJP join hands in Sikkim : Latest Headlines, News - India Today


----------



## Puchtoon

Modi on 7th Feb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431790723252252673Kejru on 17 Feb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435368096140783616

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dem!god

guys you need to read this,.. something funny I found on net....go through.....


Closet AAP supporter in office: suno bandhu

Me: Haan bako !

AAP supporter: Dekho matlab Hadd kar di hai Congress ne !

Me: Accha, matlab koi hadd bacchi thi paar hone se ?

AAP Supporter: Ab ye Kaangressi @#$$@%#! jaanch karayenge ki AAP ko Foreign se kaun fund kar raha hai.

Me: Haan to galat kya hai, jaanch to honi hi chahiye

AAP Supporter (giving me that Deeply Hurt + KMTKPJ combo look): Ek Aam, Imandar aadmi kuch bhala kar raha hai, usko matlab chain se mat rehne do

*KMTKPJ = Kamine Main Tera Khoon Pi Jaoonga

Me: Haan ek yahi to imaandar, secular aadmi hain desh mein - Tauqeer Raza Khan ne bhi certificate de diya ab to

AAP supporter (Deeply Hurt + KMTKPJ combo look - Level 2): baki sab bhi to karte hain, tab koi takleef nahin, hoti tumhein ?

Me: Accha, to matlab farak kya hai bhai ? Kaana chahe bai aankh se ho ya dai se, rahega to kaana.

AAP supporter (desperate look + almost pleading voice): Par hum imaandar hain, Kejri Ji ko dekho + IIT+IAS+RTI+14days fast !

Me: Imaandaar to beta Modi bhi hai, Kejri Ji sabhi seat par ek saath ladenge kya ?

AAP supporter: Abey to Modi ko saare bade bade corrupt Industrialist paisa de rahe hain.

Me: Accha, sapne mein un Industrialists ke chartered accountant aye the kya tumhare paas, bahi-khata le kar

AAP: sabko pata hai. Ek baar jaanch kara lo to sabka kaccha-chitta samne aajayega.

Me: Haan to fir AAP ki bhi jaanch hone do na ek baar, ki kaun paisa bhej raha hai bahar se

AAP supporter: @#$%^&&!@#!

5 minute ki khamoshi ke baad -

AAP: Humare sab candidate Imaandar Hain.

Me: Haan zarror, jaise ki Deshraj Raghav, Vinod Kumar Binny, MCD chief... Humari Party mein aao, Imaandari ka Certificate le ke jao. Matlab tum karo to Chamatkaar , hum karein to....

AAP supporter(almost in tears): Saale Paid BJP agent, @$$%#$ !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

Modi Ji treat everyone equal! Unke 'pairon' mein sab ek hai


----------



## fsayed

*Rahul Gandhi interacting with representative of various NGOs at AICC Headquarters at New Delhi on 17.02.2014.*


----------



## fsayed

@Bhai Zakir 
@Roybot 
@Guynextdoor2 
@Soumitra 
@JanjaWeed 
@kbd-raaf 
@AjmalPathan 
@Puchtoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Roybot
> @Guynextdoor2
> @Soumitra
> @JanjaWeed
> @kbd-raaf
> @AjmalPathan
> @Puchtoon


First Tell them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Roybot
> @Guynextdoor2
> @Soumitra
> @JanjaWeed
> @kbd-raaf
> @AjmalPathan
> @Puchtoon



Ah.. so you mentioned 8 users. That's guaranteed 8 replies x 50cent! next time make sure to quote atleast 25 users! fast buck man... go for it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


> First Tell them


they r not democratic like india bhai





*जब कुछ RTI एक्टिविस्ट भाजपा कार्यकर्ताओं से मदद मांगने गए तो उनको गिरफ्तार करवा दिया गया। उसके बाद वो लोग राहुल गांधी से मिलने गए। वहाँ उनके साथ कैसा व्यवहार हुआ,आप खुद ही देख लीजिए।*





*Fekuji, himachal pradesh ki rally mein kehte hai, na mere aage koi, na mere peeche koi, tabhi to ji bhar ke snooping karta hun*
*




If our nation has to progress and India has to becme superpower we must empower the women.

@Bhai Zakir 
@AjmalPathan 
@Guynextdoor2 
@Roybot 
@NKVD 
@JanjaWeed 
@Soumitra 

ur view on this*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@fsayed you're wasting your time man. As @Prometheus has clarified in his professional capacity as a doctor- there is no cure for sickness called namonia!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @fsayed you're wasting your time man. As @Prometheus has clarified in his professional capacity as a doctor- *there is no cue for sickness called namonia!!*



You're very right  It's terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

*Congress VP Rahul Gandhi interacting with Panchayat members from Kashmir today at his office.*


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


> *Congress VP Rahul Gandhi interacting with Panchayat members from Kashmir today at his office.*




Kuch bhi karlo ye lallu is bar harega ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Ammyy said:


> Kuch bhi karlo ye lallu is bar harega ....


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


>




 

Tabhi to congress ne is ch**** ko PM candidate announce nahi kiya


----------



## fsayed

*वीर तुम बढ़े चलो धीर तुम बढ़े चलो ,साथ में ध्वजा रहे बाल दल सजा रहे
ध्वज कभी झुके नहीं दल कभी रुके नहीं, सामने पहाड़ हो सिंह की दहाड़ हो
तुम निडर हटो नहीं तुम निडर डटो वहीं, वीर तुम बढ़े चलो वीर तुम बढ़े चलो

Photo Credit : Vidya Singh (A fan of Rahul Gandhi)*



Ammyy said:


> Tabhi to congress ne is ch**** ko PM candidate announce nahi kiya


----------



## fsayed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @fsayed you're wasting your time man. As @Prometheus has clarified in his professional capacity as a doctor- there is no cue for sickness called namonia!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> they r not democratic like india bhai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *जब कुछ RTI एक्टिविस्ट भाजपा कार्यकर्ताओं से मदद मांगने गए तो उनको गिरफ्तार करवा दिया गया। उसके बाद वो लोग राहुल गांधी से मिलने गए। वहाँ उनके साथ कैसा व्यवहार हुआ,आप खुद ही देख लीजिए।*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fekuji, himachal pradesh ki rally mein kehte hai, na mere aage koi, na mere peeche koi, tabhi to ji bhar ke snooping karta hun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If our nation has to progress and India has to becme superpower we must empower the women.
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @AjmalPathan
> @Guynextdoor2
> @Roybot
> @NKVD
> @JanjaWeed
> @Soumitra
> 
> ur view on this*








VS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


>




growth rate become almost 4% from previous 8.5% and you seeking development??? 

Only traitors can think that. 

Only traitors will vote for congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ammyy said:


> growth rate become almost 4% from previous 8.5% and you seeking development???
> 
> Only traitors can think that.
> 
> Only traitors will vote for congress.


 
You bought yourself a new Inkjet printer didn' you?


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Exclusive: MCD sits on public money as civic woes grow : North, News - India Today






आखिर बीजेपी को दूसरों के ऊपर ऊँगली उठाने का नैतिक बल कहाँ से मिलता है जबकि वो खुद अपने नगर निगम में कुछ भी खास नहीं कर पा रही है? 

2013 में दिए गए कुल बजट का बीजेपी शाशित MCD 40% से भी कम खर्च पायी है| अब ऐसा नहीं है कि दिल्ली में सड़क और शोचालयों की समस्या ख़त्म हो गई है| मगर बीजेपी को लगता तो ऐसा ही है, इसीलिए बाकी पैसे पर कुंडली मार का बैठी है|

-गार्डन के रखरखाव के लिए MCD को 7 करोड़ मिले जिसमे से सिर्फ 4 करोड़ ही खर्च किये|

-शहरी इलाकों के विकास के लिए 52 करोड़ में से सिर्फ 26 करोड़ ही खर्च किये

-महिलाओं के लिए सार्वजानिक शोचालयों के लिए मिली 1 करोड़ की धनराशी में से 1 भी पैसा खर्च नहीं किआ बीजेपी ने

-गाँव के इलाकों में सडकों के रखरखाव के लिए 10 करोड़ में से 5.44 करोड़ ही खर्च किये

-दिल्ली में साफ़ सफाई के लिए 25 करोड़ में से मात्र 3.82 लाख ही खर्च किये है|

-SC/ST/OBC छात्रों की मदद के लिए MCD स्कूलों को 6 करोड़ रुपये दिए गए जिसमे से एक फूटी कौंडी भी बीजेपी ने खर्च नहीं की|

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> they r not democratic like india bhai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *जब कुछ RTI एक्टिविस्ट भाजपा कार्यकर्ताओं से मदद मांगने गए तो उनको गिरफ्तार करवा दिया गया। उसके बाद वो लोग राहुल गांधी से मिलने गए। वहाँ उनके साथ कैसा व्यवहार हुआ,आप खुद ही देख लीजिए।*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fekuji, himachal pradesh ki rally mein kehte hai, na mere aage koi, na mere peeche koi, tabhi to ji bhar ke snooping karta hun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If our nation has to progress and India has to becme superpower we must empower the women.
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @AjmalPathan
> @Guynextdoor2
> @Roybot
> @NKVD
> @JanjaWeed
> @Soumitra
> 
> ur view on this*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

*8 L applicants for 1500 posts of Tehsildar yet Modi claims total employment in Gujarat. Dr Champawat runs Smart Academy a coaching Institute

Are they manipulating Gaun Sewa Pasandagi Samiti organisation responsible for taking exams?Another VYAPAM like fraud institutionalise by BJP

Dr Champawat close confidant of Modi caught taking bribe of ₹1.43 Cr from candidates for appointment of Talatis(Patwaris). Is it good Governance ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> Exclusive: MCD sits on public money as civic woes grow : North, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> आखिर बीजेपी को दूसरों के ऊपर ऊँगली उठाने का नैतिक बल कहाँ से मिलता है जबकि वो खुद अपने नगर निगम में कुछ भी खास नहीं कर पा रही है?
> 
> 2013 में दिए गए कुल बजट का बीजेपी शाशित MCD 40% से भी कम खर्च पायी है| अब ऐसा नहीं है कि दिल्ली में सड़क और शोचालयों की समस्या ख़त्म हो गई है| मगर बीजेपी को लगता तो ऐसा ही है, इसीलिए बाकी पैसे पर कुंडली मार का बैठी है|
> 
> -गार्डन के रखरखाव के लिए MCD को 7 करोड़ मिले जिसमे से सिर्फ 4 करोड़ ही खर्च किये|
> 
> -शहरी इलाकों के विकास के लिए 52 करोड़ में से सिर्फ 26 करोड़ ही खर्च किये
> 
> -महिलाओं के लिए सार्वजानिक शोचालयों के लिए मिली 1 करोड़ की धनराशी में से 1 भी पैसा खर्च नहीं किआ बीजेपी ने
> 
> -गाँव के इलाकों में सडकों के रखरखाव के लिए 10 करोड़ में से 5.44 करोड़ ही खर्च किये
> 
> -दिल्ली में साफ़ सफाई के लिए 25 करोड़ में से मात्र 3.82 लाख ही खर्च किये है|
> 
> -SC/ST/OBC छात्रों की मदद के लिए MCD स्कूलों को 6 करोड़ रुपये दिए गए जिसमे से एक फूटी कौंडी भी बीजेपी ने खर्च नहीं की|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


>


*bhai hamara pm kunwara hai aapka pm toh biwi ko chhod k bhaaga hai woh desh kya sambhalega *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> *8 L applicants for 1500 posts of Tehsildar yet Modi claims total employment in Gujarat. Dr Champawat runs Smart Academy a coaching Institute
> 
> Are they manipulating Gaun Sewa Pasandagi Samiti organisation responsible for taking exams?Another VYAPAM like fraud institutionalise by BJP
> 
> Dr Champawat close confidant of Modi caught taking bribe of ₹1.43 Cr from candidates for appointment of Talatis(Patwaris). Is it good Governance ?*


----------



## Soumitra

fsayed said:


> they r not democratic like india bhai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *जब कुछ RTI एक्टिविस्ट भाजपा कार्यकर्ताओं से मदद मांगने गए तो उनको गिरफ्तार करवा दिया गया। उसके बाद वो लोग राहुल गांधी से मिलने गए। वहाँ उनके साथ कैसा व्यवहार हुआ,आप खुद ही देख लीजिए।*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fekuji, himachal pradesh ki rally mein kehte hai, na mere aage koi, na mere peeche koi, tabhi to ji bhar ke snooping karta hun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If our nation has to progress and India has to becme superpower we must empower the women.
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @AjmalPathan
> @Guynextdoor2
> @Roybot
> @NKVD
> @JanjaWeed
> @Soumitra
> 
> ur view on this*



I wont post FB pics but real pics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

NKVD said:


>


 
Kya baat hai- India Today, CII etc. giving modi top awards- when people in the state where 8 lakh people applying for 1500 Patwaari jobs. I'm sure those 800000 people care jack about what India Today thinks- they want the next meal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Kya baat hai- India Today, CII etc. giving modi top awards- when people in the state where 8 lakh people applying for 1500 Patwaari jobs. I'm sure those 800000 people care jack about what India Today thinks- they want the next meal.



Even if that were true, which I doubt.

That's 533 applicants for every job. For my position at WorleyParsons, 950 people applied for the job. That's in Australia, during the boom period, to one of the smaller companies.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> Even if that were true, which I doubt.
> 
> That's 533 applicants for every job. For my position at WorleyParsons, 950 people applied for the job. That's in Australia, during the boom period, to one of the smaller companies.


 
Dude, this is NOT Worley parsons. And the reason why I believe it is because I know of cases where lakhs of people applied for railway lineman jobs- and it included 'MBA's. This is not necessarily a phenomenon in the south etc. but is not that rare in central states. Looks like Gujarat is not that different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> *bhai hamara pm kunwara hai aapka pm toh biwi ko chhod k bhaaga hai woh desh kya sambhalega *



You were sitting in his bedroom that time???


----------



## fsayed

Soumitra said:


> I wont post FB pics but real pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Lemme ask you something @kbd-raaf . The amount of money that modi's been spending is just unbelievable. I've been in campaigning and I know how much a 100 crores will get you- this is way way way wayyyyyyyyyy above that. According to BJP's declarations they made 900 crores in donations over 5 years. So where is all this cash coming from then? Sure it can't come from known donations- most of that will have to go to running the organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Lemme ask you something @kbd-raaf . The amount of money that modi's been spending is just unbelievable. I've been in campaigning and I know how much a 100 crores will get you- this is way way way wayyyyyyyyyy above that. According to BJP's declarations they made 900 crores in donations over 5 years. So where is all this cash coming from then? Sure it can't come from known donations- most of that will have to go to running the organization.



Most likely corporates who want to see a business friendly environment in India.  

The same can be asked of Congress.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> Most likely corporates who want to see a business friendly environment in India.
> 
> The same can be asked of Congress.


 
I DEFINITELY ask that of the congress. But I can tell you that they had 2500 crores vs BJPs 900 crores, and their volumes are actually wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lesser than modis. In fact it was only this month that the RG campaign went live. They've been using their departments to promote the big projects they've been doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Lemme ask you something @kbd-raaf . The amount of money that modi's been spending is just unbelievable. I've been in campaigning and I know how much a 100 crores will get you- this is way way way wayyyyyyyyyy above that. According to BJP's declarations they made 900 crores in donations over 5 years. So where is all this cash coming from then? Sure it can't come from known donations- most of that will have to go to running the organization.


bhai bjp and rss supporter will never answer u 
they will throw back another ? on u


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I DEFINITELY ask that of the congress. But I can tell you that they had 2500 crores vs BJPs 900 crores, and their volumes are actually wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lesser than modis. In fact it was only this month that the RG campaign went live. They've been using their departments to promote the big projects they've been doing.



Cite those numbers please  In any case, I don't doubt BJP has had massive corporate donations.


----------



## NKVD

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I DEFINITELY ask that of the congress. But I can tell you that they had 2500 crores vs BJPs 900 crores, and their volumes are actually wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lesser than modis. In fact it was only this month that the RG campaign went live. They've been using their departments to promote the big projects they've been doing.


What about all tv ads campaign we see on are tv in every channel in every 5 minutes we all know how costly ads are we see these ads on tv on daily basis 24/7.what abt 500crore campaign on rahul gandhi


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> bhai bjp and rss supporter will never answer u
> they will throw back another ? on u


And congress and all mullas supporters are religious fanantics they dont know world beyond there ideology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> Cite those numbers please  In any case, I don't doubt BJ P has had massive corporate donations.


 
I'm sure congress would have spent a huge amount by the time elections happen, but still lesser than BJP because the BJP campaign has been running for more than 6 moths, already several 100 crores. I have no doubts that there are 'off the book' corporate donations- question is what has modi promised in return for such large handouts? That's why it's important to get AAP a significant hand. They haven't got such donations so they won't have to bend too much to return the favor. Look at the setup below. ALL of modi campaigns have been like this- hell they even dress him up like a dol. This stuff doesn't come cheap.









NKVD said:


> What about all tv ads campaign we see on are tv in every channel in every 5 minutes we all know how costly ads are we see these ads on tv on daily basis 24/7.what abt 500crore campaign on rahul gandhi


 
who are you?


----------



## VeeraBahadur




----------



## kbd-raaf

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm sure congress would have spent a huge amount by the time elections happen, but still lesser than BJP because the BJP campaign has been running for more than 6 moths, already several 100 crores. I have no doubts that there are 'off the book' corporate donations- question is what has modi promised in return for such large handouts? That's why it's important to get AAP a significant hand. They haven't got such donations so they won't have to bend too much to return the favor. Look at the setup below. ALL of modi campaigns have been like this- hell they even dress him up like a dol. This stuff doesn't come cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who are you?



Off the book? I don't doubt BJP's accountants have got the donations fully accounted for. What's more suspect is Congress's sources of funding when no large corporate is going to be giving them money, not after UPA2.

I do like how the AAP have made most of their donations public. In fact when I first heard about the AAP I was confused as to why people were hating on them so much, people like Meera Sanyal and her speech at the IBLA got me fired up. That all changed within a few days though.

You used to be a Congressi, what happened? Is it a case of anybody other than Modi for you?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> Off the book? *I don't doubt BJP's accountants have got the donations fully accounted for. *What's more suspect is Congress's sources of funding when no large corporate is going to be giving them money, not after UPA2.
> 
> I do like how the AAP have made most of their donations public. In fact when I first heard about the AAP I was confused as to why people were hating on them so much, people like Meera Sanyal and her speech at the IBLA got me fired up. That all changed within a few days though.
> 
> You used to be a Congressi, what happened? Is it a case of anybody other than Modi for you?


 
You're expectations are weird. yes- I always maintained that congress really hasn't got it's act together. My issue with AAP was that they seemed too socialistic, guess since that's ebbed down a bit I'm more comfortable supporting them.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're expectations are weird. yes- I always maintained that congress really hasn't got it's act together. My issue with AAP was that they seemed too socialistic, guess since that's ebbed down a bit I'm more comfortable supporting them.



I liked his speech at the CII. I hope people like Meera Sanyal and co. have a bigger say in AAP's future. I would like to see a day where Indian parties are like the American Democrats and Republicans, essentially the same party with some minor differences in policies. I actually donated to the AAP, believe it or not :/ In my defense I voted ten times more to the BJP to make up for it. 201.4 rupees and 2014 rupees 

You should get your brethren @fsayed and @Bhai Zakir to stop posting their facebook pictures from the TruthofGujarat and so on. They're doing more harm than good for the Congress cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> I liked his speech at the CII. I hope people like Meera Sanyal and co. have a bigger say in AAP's future. I would like to see a day where Indian parties are like the American Democrats and Republicans, essentially the same party with some minor differences in policies. I actually donated to the AAP, believe it or not :/ In my defense I voted ten times more to the BJP to make up for it. 201.4 rupees and 2014 rupees
> 
> You should get your brethren @fsayed and @Bhai Zakir to stop posting their facebook pictures from the TruthofGujarat and so on. They're doing more harm than good for the Congress cause.


 
I had no doubts AAP will come aroun. So many people resigning from corporates and joining AAP- they were bound to influence the direction of the party towards free market capitalism. So we now have a party commited to removing corruption, removing crony capitalism and 'reducing government' in business...and actually wins elections.....I want him to promise 9% growth and that would be the kicker.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Anyone who can read Kannada will have a good laugh 

Local newspaper headline:
*Rahul Gandhi had to wait for an hour for public to turn up for his Tumkur rally*! 

I wish i could translate rest of the article... but no patience. But it's hilarious though... 
@Indischer Yen heltira swami?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Anyone who can read Kannada will have a good laugh
> 
> Local newspaper headline:
> *Rahul Gandhi had to wait for an hour for public to turn up for his Tumkur rally*!
> 
> I wish i could translate rest of the article... no patience. But it's hilarious though...
> @Indischer Yen heltira swami?



LOL! Who were those Bakras that turned up after an hour? I pity them.  Ee pedda-nan-maganna ad heg taane sahiskotaaro!

And this 'Mahila Samaanaadhikaara Samavesha' had more men than women taking part in it? Now I'm convinced that Women are smarter than men.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I had no doubts AAP will come aroun. So many people resigning from corporates and joining AAP- they were bound to influence the direction of the party towards free market capitalism. So we now have a party commited to removing corruption, removing crony capitalism and 'reducing government' in business...and actually wins elections....*.I want him to promise 9% growth and that would be the kicker*.



Promising =/= delivering. 

Would you vote for me if I said I would get India 13% growth with no actual roadmap of how I would do it?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> LOL! Who were those Bakras that turned up after an hour? I pity them.  Ee pedda-nan-maganna ad heg taane sahiskotaaro!
> 
> And this 'Mahila Samaanaadhikaara Samavesha' had more men than women taking part in it? Now I'm convinced that Women are smarter than men.


Looking at the empty chairs at the stadium Rahul Gandhi was taken to University guest house instead of his rally venue.. & had to wait there for more than an hour till there was some turn out at the stadium.
& the funniest part...local administrators instructed policemen to divert by-standards to the stadium so that the crowd number could be increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> Promising =/= delivering.
> 
> Would you vote for me if I said I would get India 13% growth with no actual roadmap of how I would do it?


 
Well in general he has a habit of chasing whatever he says like a dog. So I'm guessing if he says it he'll at least stretch himself humongously.


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Looking at the empty chairs at the stadium Rahul Gandhi was taken to University guest house instead of his rally venue.. & had to wait there for more than hour till there was some turn out in the stadium.
> & the funniest part...local administrators instructed policemen to divert by-standards to the stadium so that the crowd number could be increased.



Looks like all the funds have been diverted to E-NREGAs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Looking at the empty chairs at the stadium Rahul Gandhi was taken to University guest house instead of his rally venue.. & had to wait there for more than hour till there was some turn out in the stadium.
> & the funniest part...local administrators instructed policemen to divert by-standards to the stadium so that the crowd number could be increased.



I think the local Congress workers will get a nice bonus this time.
The pains that the Congress is taking to make him look popular ...if they'd spent even half of their time and effort on anyone else, they'd have a worthy PM contender in their hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Looks like all the funds have been diverted to E-NREGAs



& it was mostly men at Pappu's all women rally... 



Indischer said:


> I think the local Congress workers will get a nice bonus this time.
> The pains that the Congress is taking to make him look popular ...if they'd spent even half of their time and effort on anyone else, they'd have a worthy PM contender in their hands.



Kind of money & effort the party is wasting behind Rahul is indirectly helping BJP! Rahul Gandhi is BJP's biggest marketing tool!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Well in general he has a habit of chasing whatever he says like a dog. So I'm guessing if he says it he'll at least stretch himself humongously.



He's a very shrewd man, I'll give you that. But at the moment, he hasn't exactly shown much political capability beyond campaigning and agitation.

But I hope you're right, it's all the better for India if it's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> & it was mostly men at Pappu's all women rally...
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of money & effort the party is wasting behind Rahul is indirectly helping BJP! Rahul Gandhi is BJP's biggest marketing tool!


True that! @vicky sen has even become a Pappu cheer-boy in hopes that his efforts will make Pappu more popular!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

Indischer said:


> True that! @vicky sen has even become a Pappu cheer-boy in hopes that his efforts will make Pappu more popular!



Damn! I should get some money from them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

vicky sen said:


> Damn! I should get some money from them!



You will, if you become a traffic policeman and start diverting people from the roads into Pappu rallies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vicky sen

Indischer said:


> You will, if you become a traffic policeman and start diverting people from the roads into Pappu rallies.



 Yeah saw that. Innovative stuff.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> True that! @vicky sen has even become a Pappu cheer-boy in hopes that his efforts will make Pappu more popular!



Ahh.. isn't that nice! I don't think anyone will envy considering the fact that Pappu is in dire need of yuva josh! Looks like @vicky sen is truly impressed by Pappu's new advert!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

JanjaWeed said:


> Ahh.. isn't that nice! I don't think anyone will envy considering that the fact that Pappu is in dire need of yuva josh! Looks like @vicky sen is truly impressed by Pappu's new advert!



Indeed!! After all we need enpowerment!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Ahh.. isn't that nice! I don't think anyone will envy considering that the fact that Pappu is in dire need of yuva josh! Looks like @vicky sen is truly impressed by Pappu's new advert!



Pappu needs some Yuva Hosh! 9 year olds don't get to become PMs in any Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

Indischer said:


> Pappu needs some Yuva Hosh! 9 year olds don't get to become PMs in any Nation.



At 45,he is definitely old enough to become a PM. Its just that he has a underdeveloped brain.


----------



## wolfschanzze

NKVD said:


>


LMAO EPIC


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Lemme ask you something @kbd-raaf . The amount of money that modi's been spending is just unbelievable. I've been in campaigning and I know how much a 100 crores will get you- this is way way way wayyyyyyyyyy above that. According to BJP's declarations they made 900 crores in donations over 5 years. So where is all this cash coming from then? Sure it can't come from known donations- most of that will have to go to running the organization.



Dude...of course..as i said earlier....He is not a saint....but again...if he is not...then tell me who should i vote for?....People who thinks Modi is better is not becuase he is correct in all aspect...Of course not.....But what people and of course i feel is that He has ability and advantage of so many other qualities that made him better than others....So if you would like to convince us that Modi is bad..then tell me who else is there apart from Modi?.....Simply criticizing him does not solve my basic issues that i am facing now....



fsayed said:


> bhai bjp and rss supporter will never answer u
> they will throw back another ? on u



Because you think that RSS is evil where as i think that RSS stands for me and my nation...This is the baisic fundamentals difference between the thoughts of these contrasting opposite camps...So if you think that we are demon, this basically confirms that mindset, that some sections of the people never ever tries to understand any thing good about RSS itself....
See that does not mean that i am saying minoroties are bad which is a soft target that is always presented by the media....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

It seems Congress knows that they are on their way out.They have lost the hope.

Budget 2014: Political move? UPA shifts power over huge spending to states - The Times of India

But want to inflict maximum damage before they exist.

Centre revives Muslim quota talks - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Centre revives Muslim quota talks - The Times of India

Phuk you Sonia's NAC.

Jagan slams Sonia’s ‘Italian National Cong’ for Telangana mess - The Times of India


----------



## Kaniska

It is quite expected as they know that Cong is not coming...


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Selective Journalism !!!*

BJP will be never against any anti-corruption law which is as per the constitution of India. But paid media & shoot & scoot political personnel always paint it differently. 

The Bill was introduced in the State Assembly of Odisha on 12 February 2014 and it was unanimously passed after a two-day discussion. The bill has similar provisions of Central Act that was passed by the Parliament in December 2013. - 





---------------------------------------------------
Odisha Lokayukta Bill 2014 passed by the Assembly of the state
----------------------------------------------
Odisha passes Lokayukta Act, first state to do so after Centre's Lokpal Act | Firstpost

One more lie of Mr Kejriwal team exposed by Transparency International India.

Congress knows that they can not stop MODI so they are giving ‪#‎AAP‬ the free ride of their pet ‪#‎paidmedia‬ to brainwash people and stop MODI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Modi on Budget 2014, its a final act of misery*.







BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi today criticised Finance Minister P Chidambaram's interim budget, terming it "extremely disappointing" and "UPA's final act of misery after a decade of decay and policy paralysis". Modi, however, welcomed the announcement of One Rank One Pension for defence forces, made by Chidambaram in his vote-on-account presented in the Lok Sabha, tweeting "Belated wisdom finally dawns on our 'hard working' UPA ministers".

"UPA's last vote-on-account is extremely disappointing! It is nothing but a glorified exercise in self-congratulation," the Gujarat chief minister said in a series of tweets. "The only solace one gets from the vote-on-account is that this was UPA's final act of misery after a decade of decay & policy paralysis," Modi said.

"It is upto the people to decide whether *the economist PM & FM have been 'hard working' or 'hardly working' in their tenure*, " he further said taking a dig at Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and Chidambaram. Targetting Chidambaram, Modi said "'Hard working' Finance Minister also joins other illustrious UPA ministers who are seeking refuge in history to judge their 'performance'."

"FM eats up plan exp (expenditure), rolls over Rs 35,000 cr subsidies to next yr to contain fiscal deficit even as non-plan exp (expenditure) overshoots! Real hard work!," he said. On One Rank One Pension' for armed forces, Modi tweeted "I welcome the decision on 'One Rank One Pension' for our servicemen. 

Belated wisdom finally dawns on our 'hard working' UPA ministers". Modi also tried to negate Chidambaram's claim in the vote-on-account speech that there was no policy paralysis. "FM says 296 projects worth Rs 6.6 lakh crore cleared recently. Why were these projects held back at all? Is it not policy paralysis?," Modi tweeted.

Modi also slammed the finance minister over his remarks on black money. "Mere lip-service by the FM on the return of black money; UPA's lack of commitment towards bringing black money was on display yet again!," he said. The Gujarat chief minister also ticked off the government on the state of employment and manufacturing sector scenario. "While the FM may pat his own back, fact remains that our youth is bearing the brunt of rising unemployment," Modi said giving a link of a newspaper report. "Manufacturing is the Achilles' heel, deceleration in investment in manufacturing worrying...this is result of 'wonders' of UPA's policies," Modi said.


----------



## fsayed

*How many years will SAUNI project take is anyone's guess now! 10+ yrs for metro, 8+ yrs for Kalapasar... #feku 's slow pace of development is inversely proportional to his political ambitions! *


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Mujraparty

*Delhi 1984: India's Congress party still struggling to escape the past*
*BBC News - Delhi 1984: India's Congress party still struggling to escape the past*


----------



## fsayed

*Steps taken by Govt for the safety of Women and Children






महिलाओं की सुरक्षा की आवश्यकता को समझती है कांग्रेस। इन बिलों से एक ऐसे समाज का निर्माण होगा जिसमे महिलाओं को डरने की जरूरत नहीं होगी।*

*Rahul Gandhi Meeting Civil Society Representatives.*
Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi met representatives from several NGOs yesterday and interacted with them on a variety of issues. He also met a delegation of Panchayati Raj representatives from Jammu and Kashmir.


----------



## Jason bourne

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Selective Journalism !!!*
> 
> BJP will be never against any anti-corruption law which is as per the constitution of India. But paid media & shoot & scoot political personnel always paint it differently.
> 
> The Bill was introduced in the State Assembly of Odisha on 12 February 2014 and it was unanimously passed after a two-day discussion. The bill has similar provisions of Central Act that was passed by the Parliament in December 2013. -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Odisha Lokayukta Bill 2014 passed by the Assembly of the state
> ----------------------------------------------
> Odisha passes Lokayukta Act, first state to do so after Centre's Lokpal Act | Firstpost
> 
> One more lie of Mr Kejriwal team exposed by Transparency International India.
> 
> Congress knows that they can not stop MODI so they are giving ‪#‎AAP‬ the free ride of their pet ‪#‎paidmedia‬ to brainwash people and stop MODI.




आज पुरे सोशल मीडिया पर आज तक को बंद करने के
लिए अभियान चल रहा है आप सब
भी लगातार #stopwatchingaajtak जरुर करे और आज
तक को उस की सही जगह पहुचाऐं.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


>



As I was saying @Guynextdoor2, these two are bigger liabilities for the anti-NaMo brigade than we Modi bhakts are.

That quote is from Milton Friedman an eminent American economist. The dispute is over the fact that Kejriwal used it in his speech exactly like Modi did.

Morons these days.


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Really?? and ur the chanakya of politics
> 
> Now repeat with me,
> 
> RJD = Yadav (16%) + OBCs (28%)
> 
> LJP = Dalits = 8.5%
> 
> Congress = dalts + upper caste + MBCs + Muslims
> 
> Muslims = 16.5%
> 
> 
> As for the Muslims this times they will not waste their vote and vote in bulk for congress to stop communal forces.




Hindus this time will vote overwhelmingly for BJP and NAMO.



Bhai Zakir said:


> Upper caste specially brahmins (apart from some traiter and fools) will not vote for BJP.
> *Because Modi is anti Brahmins, he have killed hiren pandya a brahmin home minister of gujarat (his wife and father says so) he harasses sanjeev bhat (brahmin IPS) vinod sharma (ias) and he stolen a fair chance to be PM from MM Joshi a deserving, educated, expereanced and well respected brahmin.*
> 
> *Brahmin voters are very smart specially in UP they vote in a bulk and strategically. Its easy to fool bihari brahmins but not UP brahmins. *




Brahmins of UP are smart enough to distinguish between Mass killing of Pandeets in kashmir and fake propaganda against one individual. UP brahmins will surely consider killing of pandeets while voting as you said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Even today NDA has 15+ seats if I am not wrong. Believe me they are gonna do much better than this.



It is 24 not 15.



kaykay said:


> 5-7 seats at best. But I really want AAP to win on Amethi seat(hehe and you know why)
> 
> Rajastha(25 seats)
> BJP 21
> Congress 4




Congress can not win 4 seats. Looking to the assembly pattern, Congress will be lucky to win one seat.


----------



## Jason bourne

Fb page of narendra modi which has more then crore likes get more then 1000 likes per post in a minute its effing awesome...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Kid its not about dynasty but about the good product.
> Suzuki is dynasty
> 
> Honda is dynasty
> 
> Ford is dynasty
> 
> Tata is dynasty
> 
> Dabur is dynasty
> 
> Bajaj is dynasty
> 
> Birla is dynasty*
> 
> 
> *But people why their products because they are good*




Many dynasty shrunk with improper leadership. Birla was as reputed name as TATA 2 decade ago. Nobody know them today. Same is going to happen to congress in leadership of Pappu. With improper leadership, it is shrinking day by day.



Jason bourne said:


> Isro chairman madhavan nair having tea at namo t stall
> View attachment 17086




Nayar Sir is well come to BJP. He is a low profile high intellect individual.


----------



## HariPrasad

VeeraBahadur said:


> Are you idiot ??Mujjarnagar is in UP and Muslims who went on rape spree were obviously not from Gujarat.
> 
> This is what I call empty propaganda .Your every post is as good as this post only.




DO NOT ASK THIS QUESTION TO HIM. He is not here to defend the Muslim but to defend Congress and Rahul. He won't mind Muslims being killed in non BJP state.


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> As I was saying @Guynextdoor2, these two are bigger liabilities for the anti-NaMo brigade than we Modi bhakts are.
> 
> That quote is from Milton Friedman an eminent American economist. The dispute is over the fact that Kejriwal used it in his speech exactly like Modi did.
> 
> Morons these days.



Ok lets leave business quote ,what about other quote i mentioned ,don't believe whatever CONAAP post ,they are hand in glove

Look how these congoons defend their partner 

CII is congs favorite business chamber,anti modi brigade


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> He is worse than Rahul too ....




No he can not. He is an IRS officer and IITian. While Pappu has failed twice in school.


----------



## Jason bourne

खूश खबरी 33526 लोगो ने आजतक को अनलाइक कर दिया हे
अब जाग रहा हे हिन्दूस्तान....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Puchtoon said:


> Ok lets leave business quote ,what about other quote i mentioned ,don't believe whatever CONAAP post ,they are hand in glove
> 
> Look how these congoons defend their partner
> 
> *CII is congs favorite business chamber*,anti modi brigade



Could you cite that?


----------



## Puchtoon

kbd-raaf said:


> Could you cite that?


How can i cite ? CII likhega kya we are favorite of congoons?

Rahul baba @ CII dekh lete 

BTW 2004 Article

*Advantage CII And How*
Posted online: Friday, May 14, 2004 at 0000 hrs
How will the change in government affect the fortunes of the two apex industry associations, Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) and Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce & Industry (Ficci)? No prizes for guessing the right answer. For, with the Congress assuming power at the centre, CII could emerge as a more active platform for political and bureaucratic interface with industry, as Ficci was during the BJP-led NDA government.
The close association the two chambers have with BJP and Congress can be traced to their respective leadership as well as their historical past. While Ficci secretary general Amit Mitra had his early grounding in the BJP-affiliated Akhil Bharatiya Vidya Parishad (ABVP) and can call a number of BJP leaders as his friends, *CII’s outgoing director general Tarun Das had active and close relationship with former prime minister Rajiv Gandhi and a number of other Congress leaders including Manmohan Singh and Pranab Mukherjee. Moreover, CII and Mr Das would get a leg up in the new political equation where the Left Front will have a powerful say as Mr Das has in recent times had an active relationship with West Bengal chief minister Budhhadeb Bhattacharya. *

On the other hand, at an organisational level,_ *Ficci’s Marwari business stronghold has had a traditionally long and close association with BJP. *_

But now CII is gung-ho. “We are confident that reforms are irreversible. Only, the approach to certain aspects of reforms (such as disinvestment) of the new government may differ from the previous government,” says CII director general designate N Srinivasan. His confidence, he says, also reflects from the assurances given by Dr Manmohan Singh on March 4, 2004 at CII’s National Council meeting.

For the record, Ficci also does not want to be left behind. Its president YK Modi says that “It is a clear mandate for the Congress.”

Ficci secretary general Amit Mitra also believes that “there will be no impact on the economic reform process. It will speed up because in the first 100 days, the government will have to take many decisions to shown their dynamism.”

*CII’s topsy-turvy relationship with the ruling NDA can be traced to the aftermath of Godhra in 2002, when it criticised the Narendra Modi-led Gujarat government for its role in post-Godhra carnage. The sharp criticism of CII members including Rahul Bajaj, Anu Aga and Jamshed Godrej not only angered Mr Modi, but seemed to alienate the NDA government too. 

CII also seemed to have tripped on the ego of Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee in April 2002, when it invited Ms Sonia Gandhi to inaugurate national conference and annual session while Mr Vajpayee was invited to deliver concluding remarks. Meanwhile, CII lost out to Ficci in co-hosting Pravasi Bharatiya Diwas with Ministry of External Affairs. 

Ficci on the other hand, enjoyed close rapport with the BJP-led NDA government*. It was credited for hosting the finance minister for the first ever public interaction after the budget announcement.

_Mr Vajpayee also graced Ficci in a number of events during the past four-five years. The prime minister and the deputy prime minister LK Advani also graced the occasion during the Pravasi Bhartiya Divas organised in January 2003 and 2004. Mr Vajpayee was also present during the Indo-Asean Summit held during October 2003, a Ficci-led event. Other prominent ocasions when Mr Vajpayee attended Ficci events include the International conference on Small and Medium Enterprises (SMEs) for the last two years and seminar on urban infrastructre development (way back in 1998), where the PM announced the launch of golden quadrangle. Further, Ficci also held a number of Gujarat specific events including Vibrant Gujarat and Resurgent Gujarat in recent years. _

http://www.financialexpress.com/story-print/56231

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435687417886937088
Nakli gandhis ..........EPIC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435687941541601280

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Transparency International denies Kejriwal's corruption claim -     Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drunken-monke

आशुतोष अब आशुतोष गुप्ता बनेगें.... IBN7 से आमआदमी पार्टी के "वरिष्ठ"नेता आशुतोष का पूरा नाम है... आशुतोष गुप्ता.. येबैकडोर इंट्री के मास्टर हैं. पूरी दुनिया को पता हैकि एक बार इसी तरह बैकडोर इंट्री करते हुए पकड़ेगए थे तो काशीराम जी ने इनकी जमकर धुनाईकी थी... लेकिन मैं कुछ ऐसा बताने जा रहा हूं जिसे जेएनयू केलोग तो जानते हैं लेकिनबाकी लोगों को नहीं पता है.. पत्रकारिता में बैकडोर इंट्री :आशुतोष के पासपत्रकारिता की कोई डिग्री नहीं है. वो जवाहरलाल नेहरू में सोवियत सेंटर के छात्र थे.तो वो पत्रकारिता में कैसे आए? जेएनयू केसिनियर्स बताते हैं कि आशुतोष ने प्रो. पुष्पेश पंत सेनौकरी के लिए मदद मांगी. प्रो. पुष्पेश पंत छात्रों की मददकरते हैं. उन्होंने आशुतोषको अपनी रिश्तेदार मृणाल पांडे के पास भेजदिया. मृणाल पांडे उस वक्त हिंदुस्तानकी संपादक थीं. फिलहाल कांग्रेस की सरकार नेमृणाल पांडे जी को प्रसारभारती का मुखिया बना रखा है. आशुतोष के पासपत्रकारिता की कोईडिग्री नहीं थी तो मृणाल जी नेकहा कि बिना डिग्री या अनुभव के नौकरी देने सेसमस्या हो सकती है. आशुतोष के बैकडोरइंट्री का तरीका निकाला गया. उन्होंनेआशुतोष से कहा कि तुम हर सप्ताह कुछ न कुछ लिख कर भेजदिया करो तो दो तीन महीने केहिंदुस्तान में नौकरी पक्की हो जाएगी. आशुतोषने तीन चार महीने तक लेख भेजते रहे. वो स्तंभकारबना दिए गए. उनकी इंट्री हो गई. आशुतोष का पूरा नामआशुतोष गुप्ता है. बहुत जल्दही उनका पूरा नाम चांदनी चौक में गूंजनेवाला है. राजनीति इंसान से न जानेक्या क्या कराती है. आशुतोष का आमआदमी पार्टी में बैकडोर इंट्री हुई है. पार्टी मेंशामिल होने से पहले यह तय हो चुका था कि वो चांदनी चौक सेचुनाव लड़ेंगे.आम आदमी पार्टी एक सियानी पार्टी है. यहकहती कुछ है करती कुछ है. अगल किस्मकी राजनीति के नकाब के पीछेराजनीति का वही पुराना चेहरा छिपा है. कहनेको तो ये कहते हैं कि वो जाति व धर्म की राजनीति नहीं करतेहैं. लेकिन असलियत यह हैकि आशुतोष को चांदनी चौक से टिकट इसलिएदिया गया है क्योंकि वहां गुप्ता सुमदाय केलोगों की संख्या ज्यादा है. उसी तरह पश्चिमदिल्ली से पत्रकार जनरैल सिंह को टिकट इसलिएदिया गया है क्योंकि इस क्षेत्र में सिख मतदाता ज्यादा है.अभी गाजियाबाद औरगौतम बुद्ध नगर से उम्मीदवार की घोषणा नहीं हुईहै लेकिन यहां किसी राजपूत उम्मीदवारको टिकट दिया जाएगा क्योंकि यह राजपूत बहुलइलाका है. उसी तरह गुडगांव लोकसभा क्षेत्र सेयोगेंद्र यादव को टिकट दिया गया है. गुडगांव एकनया लोकसभा क्षेत्र है जो 2008 में बना. इस क्षेत्रके पहले चुनाव में एक यादव उम्मीदवार नेजीता था इसलिए आम आदमी पार्टी ने इस बारएक यादव को मैदान में उतारा है. मैं कोई सवाल खड़ा नहीं कररहा. मैं सिर्फइतना कहना चाहता हूं कि राजनीति में कोई दूधसे धुला नहीं है. आम आदमी पार्टी आखिरकार एकराजनीतिक पार्टी है कोई गंगोत्री नहीं.. और नही कोई नई राजनीति की सुत्रधार है. इस हमाम मेंसब नंगे हैं.


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku Modi's another fake propogenda busted*
> 
> *Modi was a canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala'*
> 
> 
> BJP's PM candidate, who often flaunts his past to connect with voters, was never a tea vendor but a "canteen contractor".
> 
> "This Chai pe Charcha is natak (gimmick) keeping in mind the elections. *Tea seller associations have told us that he was never a tea-vendor but he was a canteen contractor*", Patel said.
> 
> He was speaking at 'Swaraj Kuch' rally here where noted civil rights activist Lalji Desai, along with hundreds of his Maldhari community followers, joined Congress.
> 
> Accusing Modi of trying to appropriate the legacy of Sardar Patel, the Congress leader said "by making the tallest statue of Patel, he wants to make a ladder for the PM's chair".
> 
> Patel also took potshots at Modi's Gujarat model of development.
> 
> "This cannot be Gujarat's model. Gujarat's model is based on Mahatma Gandhi and Sardar Patel's ideology. Some people accidentally got power and then forgot the ideology of great leaders like Gandhi, Sardar Patel and Ambedkar.
> 
> *"But when election comes, they begin chanting their (leaders') names. He suddenly transforms himself into a tea-vendor or a Ram Bhakt only when the elections are coming," *Patel said.
> 
> Taking a dig at Modi's claims of development, Patel said Gujarat was a laggard in social sectors.
> *"Gujarat is lagging behind in health, education and other social sectors. As per his propaganda, Gujarat is number one, but from the bottom. Gujarat is on 28th rank as far as primary education is concerned."*
> 
> "Unemployment rate is increasing; five lakh young people are serving the state on a meagre fixed salary. *For showing the surplus in the state's budget, Gujarat government keeps taking debts and now the debt amount has reached up to Rs 1.85 lakh crores," Patel said.*
> 
> He also appealed to all marginalised communities to unite and raise their issues.
> "This will strengthen Congress and also those on margins who have been deprived of their rights under BJP rule", Patel said.
> 
> Modi has made senior Congress leader Mani Shankar Aiyar's jibe at his humble origin, when he sold tea with his father, a political weapon to hit out at Congress while connecting with the masses.
> 
> In the first session of the 'Chai pe Charcha with NaMo' (tea with Modi) initiative on Wednesday, Modi attacked Congress over governance and black money stashed in various bank accounts abroad.
> 
> Congress leader Shankarsinh Vaghela raked up the 2002 communal riots under Modi's guard to target him. "He is now demanding 60 months against Congress' government's 60 years. People have not forgotten those 100 days when the massacre was done under his nose as the chief minister," he added.
> 
> Senior Congress leader Arjun Modhvadia said* the controversial godman Asaram was once the "mentor" of Modi.*
> 
> Congress says Modi was canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala' : Gujarat, News - India Today
> 
> Modi was canteen contractor, never a 'chaiwala': Cong




Only canteen contractors can sale tea on railway station. WOW What a discovery?????!!!!!!



fsayed said:


> Is BJP losing it's votebank to AAP? Check out some of the comments made on BJP's official Facebook page.




Come on Guy, We want to see AAP geting strong and kill Congress like in Delhi. We won't mind AAP taking away some vote of BJP.



fsayed said:


>




MPCC IT & social Media Cell news. As authenticated as Bai Zakir's post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *BJP Modi ruled Gugarat is India's most Malnourished state
> 
> BJP Ruled Madhya Pradesh (MP) is India's worst state suffering from Hunger*




Still People prefer BJP over corrupt congress!!!!!!!


What a shame?????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

HariPrasad said:


> Still People prefer BJP over corrupt congress!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> What a shame?????



Things are improving,any party any leader are judged by what they got and what they deliver .

MP was bimaru,i live in MP,no light for 2-3 days in digvijay's time ,very poor condition,no development .shivraj improved it 1000 times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> *BJP to organize 'biggest rally in the history' of UP*
> 
> LUCKNOW: BJP on Friday claimed that it would organize the "biggest rally in the history" of Uttar Pradesh here on March 2 which would break the myth of BSP of holding big rallies.
> 
> The party claimed that the rally, to be addressed by its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, will be attended by about 15 lakh people.
> 
> "The BJP has decided to organise Vijay Shanknaad rally of Narendra Modi at Ramabai Ambedkar maidan which would be the biggest rally in the history of UP and would also break the myth of BSP of holding big rallies," said Laxmikant Bajpai, state president of BJP.
> 
> The BJP leader said that 29 trains have been booked for bringing people, and 100 invitation cards.




An another *** burning news for congress and its supporter.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> Still People prefer BJP over corrupt congress!!!!!!!
> What a shame?????



Not surprised, paid maggots have to support khaangress 



HariPrasad said:


> An another *** burning news for congress and its supporter.



Not really for the congis. Yes it is for the SP and BSP. They have realized that UP for 2014 is slipping away from them.

If Modi contests from either Lucknow or Varanasi, then it would be more interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Congress has lost it  







They want to tax modi rally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> You have now idea of the money it takes to organize a rally. Each of Modi rallies take thousands of hired buses just go and esquire about the cost of hiring a single bus whole day.
> 
> Last year i have arrange and looked after the marriage of my close friend's sister and it costs around 32 lakh just for tent and food for 1000 guests.




Whether this applies to Your Rahul Gandhi's rally of 5 lakh (10 thousand real figure) people rally or not?


----------



## Puchtoon

UPA now proposes TAX on modi's rallies 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435699356776562688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

#NaMoInKar 
#NammaNaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @fsayed you're wasting your time man. As @Prometheus has clarified in his professional capacity as a doctor- there is no cure for sickness called namonia!!



Hey @Guynextdoor2 

You had posted some news of Amit shah's involvement in Soharabuddin encounter case and scold BJP too much. Now CBI has withdrawn the charges. An apology is due from you for posting BS news.


----------



## Jason bourne

New foot over bridge between rajhans theatre and iscon mall
piplod SURAT (gujrat)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


>




This is the difference. Bureaucrats are at the feet of Modi and Modi Bow down to public. While in case of congress, bureaucrats and public bow down to politician and politician bow down to corrupt family.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Likely clash of Titans @ BLR South : Nilekani vs Kumble

The latest buzz in the national capital is that IT czar and UIDAI chairman Nandan Nilekani from the Congress will be pitted against former cricket star Anil Kumble from the BJP in Bangalore South.

While it is almost certain that Nilekani is entering the poll fray as Congress candidate, it is rumoured that BJP is toying with the idea of fielding Kumble.

According to sources, the Congress is targeting the techie vote bank by roping in Nilekani, while the BJP’s counter is Kumble, who is equally popular with lovers of cricket. However, Kumble’s game plan is not yet known.

When contacted, he refused to comment.

Nilekani, during his recent meeting with Chief Minister Siddaramaiah at Bangalore, reportedly expressed his keenness to contest from Bangalore South Lok Sabha constituency on a Congress ticket and sought the latter’s support. Siddaramaiah is learnt to have promised full co-operation from his side.

Ananth from Hubli?

Then, what happens to Bangalore South sitting MP Ananth Kumar? The rumour mills have it that he is planning to shift to Hubli or Uttara Kannada Lok Sabha constituencies so that he could actively campaign in the general elections. Sources close to him, however, ruled out his migration saying he will contest from Bangalore South only.

BJP president Pralhad Joshi endorsed the view and said Ananth Kumar will contest from Bangalore South as he is active in the constituency.

Belying such claims are Ananth Kumar’s reducing winning margins in the last two Lok Sabha polls. In 2004 polls, he won against Congress candidate M Krishnappa by a margin of 62,271 votes while in 2009 polls, his winning margin further shrunk to 37,612 votes against Congress’ Krishna Byre Gowda.


----------



## Puchtoon

Delhi BJP leader are worse than jokers ,MF do whatever sonia likes ,doob maro chullu bhar pani me


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> Delhi BJP leader are worse than jokers ,MF do whatever sonia liker ,doob maro chullu bhar pani me




Kya hua 

By the way telangana bill passed ...


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> Kya hua
> 
> By the way telangana bill passed ...


ya compromised bjp leaders passed their mother sonia bill ,like they are doing since 1998-99,Sonia doesn't spare them once but they ...........oh mama we love you give us pie of that corrupt cake .

sonia passed everything using them ,chootiye chor 

and people want to know why notorious first timers win in delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> Delhi BJP leader are worse than jokers ,MF do whatever sonia likes ,doob maro chullu bhar pani me



care to explain?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Puchtoon said:


> Delhi BJP leader are worse than jokers ,MF do whatever sonia likes ,doob maro chullu bhar pani me




BJP leaders are worse all over India just they are hiding behind the fake propogenda and black money created hype of Modi.


----------



## Puchtoon

CorporateAffairs said:


> care to explain?


What to explain bhai?

Delhi bjp leader NEVER EVER leave any chance to help sonia,they pass whatever bills she like,whatever way she like


is this opposition?

sonia has ruled past 10 years ,if she wished she can do anything,just anything with just 200 seats 



Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP leaders are worse all over India just they are hiding behind the fake propogenda and black money created hype of Modi.


i hate them because they support Italian fascist sonia maino and her dumb son rahul vinchi


----------



## arp2041

Puchtoon said:


> ya compromised bjp leaders passed their mother sonia bill ,like they are doing since 1998-99,Sonia doesn't spare them once but they ...........oh mama we love you give us pie of that corrupt cake .
> 
> sonia passed everything using them ,chootiye chor
> 
> and people want to know why notorious first timers win in delhi



BJP had already promised that they support Telengana formation, now how can they go back on there promise, won't it look that they are just opportunists???


----------



## Bhai Zakir

CorporateAffairs said:


> care to explain?




Its the central govt. and delhi govt. that provide the thousands of crores to the BJP lead MCDs (bjp is ruling municipality for about 10 years) *still bjp can not spend more then 40% of their budget ever. * 

The city of Delhi is facing parking problems, good sanitation, toilets and roads just because of the corruption and work paralyses of BJP.


----------



## Puchtoon

arp2041 said:


> BJP had already promised that they support Telengana formation, now how can they go back on there promise, won't it look that they are just opportunists???



TV blocked out ........no proceeding in open .......state rejected it ! is this way to pass a bill?

what does bjp gain?ghanta !

tell me a single bill which sonia proposed and bjp leaders were able to put it down ,just one .



Bhai Zakir said:


> Its the central govt. and delhi govt. that provide the thousands of crores to the BJP lead MCDs (bjp is ruling municipality for about 10 years) *still bjp can not spend more then 40% of their budget ever. *
> 
> The city of Delhi is facing parking problems, good sanitation, toilets and roads just because of the corruption and work paralyses of BJP.


Blame all on bjp not on 15 years of Dipshit?

_1_,76,000,00000000 +200000,00000000+70000,00000000 want me to show more 

?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435722676561141760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Now TRS will ally with Cong or merge (pre poll or post poll)
YSRCP and kiran reddy gang will sweep seemadhra 


Who will loose ? TDP and BJP

Samjhe?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435724206743891968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Puchtoon said:


> Now TRS will ally with Cong or merge (pre poll or post poll)
> YSRCP and kiran reddy gang will sweep seemadhra
> 
> 
> Who will loose ? TDP and BJP
> 
> Samjhe?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435724206743891968


master stroke by congress......they will gain some seats in telengana for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> What to explain bhai?
> 
> Delhi bjp leader NEVER EVER leave any chance to help sonia,they pass whatever bills she like,whatever way she like
> 
> 
> is this opposition?
> 
> sonia has ruled past 10 years ,if she wished she can do anything,just anything with just 200 seats
> 
> 
> i hate them because they support Italian fascist sonia maino and her dumb son rahul vinchi



Bud, if you are talking about T bill then BJP cannot go aganist it. Since past 10 years they have been rooting for Telangana.

It is not the point of Sonia, its the word given by BJP leaders to people of Telangana.

Going back on that word would be suicidal for BJP in Telangana.

Now, the politics of it. BJP has no chances in Andhra, however they could gain 2-3 seats in Telangana, hence they couldnt have opposed the bill.



45'22' said:


> master stroke by congress......they will gain some seats in telengana for sure



They will draw blank in Andhra, which has 27 seats.


----------



## Puchtoon

CorporateAffairs said:


> Bud, if you are talking about T bill then BJP cannot go aganist it. Since past 10 years they have been rooting for Telangana.
> 
> It is not the point of Sonia, its the word given by BJP leaders to people of Telangana.
> 
> Going back on that word would be suicidal for BJP in Telangana.
> 
> Now, the politics of it. BJP has no chances in Andhra, however they could gain 2-3 seats in Telangana, hence they couldnt have opposed the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> They will draw blank in Andhra, which has 27 seats.


I'am talking about all bills sonia proposed :|
anyways check my post 
|
|
\/
Indian Elections 2014: All about BJP & Narendra Modi | Page 370


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> Now TRS will ally with Cong or merge (pre poll or post poll)
> YSRCP and kiran reddy gang will sweep seemadhra
> 
> 
> Who will loose ? TDP and BJP
> 
> Samjhe?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435724206743891968




Bhai modi ne kya ye nahi socha honga ? Commonsense is not what u see infront of your eyes its a gift of seeing whats infront of others eyes . 
Kuch to stretegy hongi ...dont worrie


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> Now TRS will ally with Cong or merge (pre poll or post poll)
> YSRCP and kiran reddy gang will sweep seemadhra
> 
> 
> Who will loose ? TDP and BJP
> 
> Samjhe?



BJP has nothing to lose in Andhra, but will gain in Telangana 

But the congress is finished in Andhra which gave the party 30 MPs seats in 2009.

Just keep watching.



45'22' said:


> master stroke by congress......they will gain some seats in telengana for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

CorporateAffairs said:


> Bud, if you are talking about T bill then BJP cannot go aganist it. Since past 10 years they have been rooting for Telangana.
> 
> It is not the point of Sonia, its the word given by BJP leaders to people of Telangana.
> 
> Going back on that word would be suicidal for BJP in Telangana.
> 
> Now, the politics of it. BJP has no chances in Andhra, however they could gain 2-3 seats in Telangana, hence they couldnt have opposed the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> They will draw blank in Andhra, which has 27 seats.


how come you are so sure?????????


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai modi ne kya ye nahi socha honga ? Commonsense is not what u see infront of your eyes its a gift of seeing whats infront of others eyes .
> Kuch to stretegy hongi ...dont worrie



Modi kuch nahi karsakta .......Sonia +delhi bjp are hand in glove

Even if they passed it ........Are they getting any publicity in Telangana ? NO

its all SONIA..........sonia has kept her promise is saying of telangana trs leaders



CorporateAffairs said:


> BJP has nothing to lose in Andhra, but will gain in Telangana
> 
> But the congress is finished in Andhra which gave the party 30 MPs seats in 2009.
> 
> Just keep watching.



BJP will gain nothing in telangana too ,1-2 seats merely(which they were w/o passing T) but TDP will be finished 

Cong will gain big in telangana ......in seemandhara their proxies will gain 

Kon jeeta?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Vasundhara Raje travels second class, but the media wont show you this.

Vasundhara Raje, the Maharani of Dholpur, after cutting down on the strength of her security and cavalcade, and ordering the driver of her official car to stop at traffic lights, the Rajasthan Chief Minister travelled by the sleeper class on an express train yesterday to participate in Jan Suvai, a public grievance redressal programme.

Her decision to travel by the ordinary class created a flutter in the Golden Temple Express, even though Bayana is just two-and-a-half hours away from Sawai Madhopur. Some of her co-passengers offered her food, while others, sensing this would be 'once-in-a-lifetime' opportunity, posed for photographs with her.







"Main so rahee thee, achanak sab kehne lage, Madam aayin hai, Madam aayin hai," (I was sleeping. I suddenly heard shouts of Madam is here, Madam is here. I saw her then,'' said an old lady who was travelling in the same coach.
"This is the kind of government we want, which can understand the concerns of the common man," said another traveller, a businessman from Gujarat.

Vasundhararaje.Determined to make her mark in her second stint as the Chief Minister of Rajasthan, Ms Raje, 60, has decided to chart a radically different course. As part of an outreach programme, she has embarked on a plan to take administration to the people's doorsteps.

For 11 days in a month, she will lead her entire Cabinet out of the comfortable surroundings of Jaipur, and travel to divisional headquarters to do surprise checks in schools, health centres, panchayat buildings and other government facilities. She is in Bharatpur today as part of this exercise.

"It's important that people start connecting with their government....We have managed to do some interesting touring, see places I would not otherwise go to and spend quality time with people I normally would not spend time with," the Chief Minister said.



Puchtoon said:


> Modi kuch nahi karsakta .......Sonia +delhi bjp are hand in glove
> 
> Even if they passed it ........Are they getting any publicity in Telangana ? NO
> 
> its all SONIA..........sonia has kept her promise is saying of telangana trs leaders
> 
> 
> 
> BJP will gain nothing in telangana too ,1-2 seats merely(which they were w/o passing T) but TDP will be finished
> 
> Cong will gain big in telangana ......in seemandhara their proxies will gain
> 
> Kon jeeta?



Its not cake walk for Congress proxy parties in Andhra. Modi has a strong wave in urban Andhra and Telangana.

With aligning with BJP, TDP will gain atleast 10-12 seats in Andhra region.



45'22' said:


> how come you are so sure?????????



Becoz I come from Andhra, been following AP politics since 20 years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Puchtoon said:


> TV blocked out ........no proceeding in open .......state rejected it ! is this way to pass a bill?
> 
> what does bjp gain?ghanta !
> 
> tell me a single bill which sonia proposed and bjp leaders were able to put it down ,just one .
> 
> 
> Blame all on bjp not on 15 years of Dipshit?
> 
> _1_,76,000,00000000 +200000,00000000+70000,00000000 want me to show more
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435722676561141760



1.) Get real mate, Delhi govt. don't control sanitation, public toilet, parking and roads (MCD controls 80% of Delhi roads) 

2.) *As for TRS its a personal opinion btw if u can have Modi pic why can't they have sonia pic if she work for their betterment. *

3.) Feku fans replaces even the God and chants in varanasi they were chanting "Har Har Modi" insted of "Har Har Mahaedv" disrespect to god in his own city. 

Double standards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

CorporateAffairs said:


> Vasundhara Raje travels second class, but the media wont show you this.
> 
> Vasundhara Raje, the Maharani of Dholpur, after cutting down on the strength of her security and cavalcade, and ordering the driver of her official car to stop at traffic lights, the Rajasthan Chief Minister travelled by the sleeper class on an express train yesterday to participate in Jan Suvai, a public grievance redressal programme.
> 
> Her decision to travel by the ordinary class created a flutter in the Golden Temple Express, even though Bayana is just two-and-a-half hours away from Sawai Madhopur. Some of her co-passengers offered her food, while others, sensing this would be 'once-in-a-lifetime' opportunity, posed for photographs with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Main so rahee thee, achanak sab kehne lage, Madam aayin hai, Madam aayin hai," (I was sleeping. I suddenly heard shouts of Madam is here, Madam is here. I saw her then,'' said an old lady who was travelling in the same coach.
> "This is the kind of government we want, which can understand the concerns of the common man," said another traveller, a businessman from Gujarat.
> 
> Vasundhararaje.Determined to make her mark in her second stint as the Chief Minister of Rajasthan, Ms Raje, 60, has decided to chart a radically different course. As part of an outreach programme, she has embarked on a plan to take administration to the people's doorsteps.
> 
> For 11 days in a month, she will lead her entire Cabinet out of the comfortable surroundings of Jaipur, and travel to divisional headquarters to do surprise checks in schools, health centres, panchayat buildings and other government facilities. She is in Bharatpur today as part of this exercise.
> 
> "It's important that people start connecting with their government....We have managed to do some interesting touring, see places I would not otherwise go to and spend quality time with people I normally would not spend time with," the Chief Minister said.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not cake walk for Congress proxy parties in Andhra. Modi has a strong wave in urban Andhra and Telangana.
> 
> With aligning with BJP, TDP will gain atleast 10-12 seats in Andhra region.
> 
> 
> 
> Becoz I come from Andhra, been following AP politics since 20 years


 i dont want kangress this time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Puchtoon

@CorporateAffairs
as i told, cvoter agrees jagan will sweep


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435731865727545344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435732195408224256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435732699160903680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Puchtoon said:


> @CorporateAffairs
> as i told, cvoter agrees jagan will sweep
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435731865727545344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435732195408224256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435732699160903680



This C-Voter is BJP inclined and is not a neutral.
Have not seen a single anti BJP tweet, most of his tweets are fav to BJP


----------



## Puchtoon

Rangila said:


> This C-Voter is BJP inclined and is not a neutral.
> Have not seen a single anti BJP tweet, most of his tweets are fav to BJP


So is his prediction of bjp partner getting ghanta so suiting you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Puchtoon said:


> So is his prediction of bjp partner getting ghanta so suiting you





Rangila said:


> This C-Voter is BJP inclined and is not a neutral.
> Have not seen a single anti BJP tweet, most of his tweets are fav to BJP





Puchtoon said:


> @CorporateAffairs
> as i told, cvoter agrees jagan will sweep
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435731865727545344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435732195408224256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435732699160903680


Live: Rajnath Singh congratulates MPs for passing Lokpal Bill | Firstpost

Live: Rajnath Singh congratulates MPs for passing Lokpal Bill by Ayeshea Perera Dec 18, 2013 #Anna Hazare #BJP #Congress #India #Kamal Nath #Lokpal Bill #NewsTracker #parliament #Politics #Rajya Sabha inShare 161 CommentsEmailPrint 9.40 pm: Rajnath Singh congratulates MPs for passing Lokpal Bill BJP President Rajnath Singh today gave credit to Leaders of the Opposition in both the Houses for passing the Lokpal Bill. "The smooth passage of the Lokpal Bill in both the Houses is a remarkable achievement. Congratulations to all members of Parliament," Singh said in a statement in the backdrop of a clamour for taking credit for passage of the Bill which has been pending in Parliament for several months. "The contribution of both the Leaders of the Opposition Sushma Swaraj and Arun Jaitley deserves special mention as they played a positive and proactive role in getting the Lokpal Bill passed in Parliament," he said. He also expressed happiness that Anna Hazare has ended his fast after the passage of the Bill. "It is a historic day in India's Parliamentary democracy," Singh said. 9.27 pm: Political class will rule Lokpal, says AAP's Yogendra Yadav Not satisfied with the Lokpal bill passed by the Parliament today, Aam Aadmi Party leader Yogendra Yadav said the bill was not in the form as asked for and the political class would continue to "rule the Lokpal". "There are three promises made by Parliament to Anna Hazare that have not been fulfilled. The political class will continue to rule the Lokpal," Yadav told reporters here. About Hazare accepting the Lokpal bill passed, Yadav said, "I hope Anna realises the Bill is not what he wanted but he has accepted it. We do not accept the bill in this form." To a query on the existing political uncertainty in Delhi after Assembly polls, he said, "I do agree we have the moral mandate. However, we do not have the numeric majority to form government. That's why we are asking the people on what to do." 8.11 pm: Modi praises Anna's determination after passage of Lokpal Bill Ahmedabad: Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi today hailed anti-corruption crusader Anna Hazare's determination following the passage of Lokpal Bill by the Parliament. "Passage of Lokpal Bill is a fitting tribute to the struggle and determination of Anna Hazare. I pray for his good health," Modi tweeted this evening. He also congratulated MPs. "Passage of Lokpal Bill in Parliament is a victory of the efforts of all Indians. I congratulate all our MPs on this momentous occasion," he said. Modi also said that he was proud of the proactive role played by BJP leaders Sushma Swaraj and Arun Jaitley. "Am very proud of the positive and proactive role played by BJP MPs under leadership of @SushmaSwarajbjp & @arunjaitley in passing Lokpal Bill," he tweeted. The Lokpal and Lokayukta Bill, 2013, was passed by voice vote in the Lower House today. It got support from all parties except Samajwadi Party and Shiv Sena. 3:45 pm: Modi congratulates party on passing Lokpal bill 

Read more at: Live: Rajnath Singh congratulates MPs for passing Lokpal Bill | Firstpost

Narendra Modi ✔ @narendramodi
Follow
Am very proud of the positive & proactive role played by BJP MPs under leadership of @SushmaSwarajbjp & @arunjaitley in passing Lokpal Bill.

3:43 PM - 18 Dec 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> @CorporateAffairs
> as i told, cvoter agrees jagan will sweep
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435731865727545344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435732195408224256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435732699160903680



I come from AP and I say Jagan will not have a cake walk. There will be a HUNG assembly in Andhra. With Jagan being the single largest party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

CorporateAffairs said:


> I come from AP and I say Jagan will not have a cake walk. There will be a HUNG assembly in Andhra. With Jagan being the single largest party.



I have data of all most all surveys conducted in 2014 

CSDS January(only seemandhra)

YSRCP 41% TDP 28%

Cvoter February (whole andhra)

YSRCP 25% with 58% in Rayalseema 
TDP 22%(TDP will be lower in andhra since it has support in Tlgana)

AC Nielsen January

YSRCP 22 seats(whole andhra),but they will get only from seemandhra,co they are sweeping SA


----------



## Jason bourne

आज तक पेज की लाइक्स 54 लाख से 50 लाख से नीचे पहुँचने में मात्र 1275 Unlike शेष। 
जिसने भी आज तक को लाइक्स किया हे वो फटाफट उन लाइक्स कीजिये
" वन्दे मातरम "
केजरीवाल का गुणगान को आजतक खूब भुगतेगा

Just 27 now

P.s aajtak ki likes 50 lakh k andar


----------



## Jason bourne

#‎NaMo‬ effect 

Former minister and senior ‪#‎RJD‬ leader from Madhepura bihar Ravindra Charan Yadav joined BJP along with hundreds of his supporters.

Bihar ‪#‎JDU‬ youth leader and chairman of Vaishali Zila Parishad Jay Prakash Choudhary joined ‪#‎BJP

‬‪#‎LJP‬ state general secretary and spokesman Rakesh Kumar Singh besides several Zila Parishad members, sitting mukhiyas and ex-mukhiyas also joined BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## Roybot

Modi's Rally in Karnataka
























​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435787351512461312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

People in seemandhra and rayalaseema are saying congress walon ko pakad ke maaro, joote maaron congress waalon ki, that is being shown in tv right now.


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435794280548823041

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Modi in Mangalore greeting locals in Tulu 

Karavali Karnatakada enna atmiya bandhuleg mokeda namaskara

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Modi in Mangalore...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> BJP had already promised that they support Telengana formation, now how can they go back on there promise, won't it look that they are just opportunists???


They could have stalled the opposition for 2 more days and the session would be over, they should have stuck to their word which they said bill cannot be passed in a hurry in a din. and they would have got favourable opinion in all of AP.



45'22' said:


> master stroke by congress......they will gain some seats in telengana for sure


They wont gain anything after the dirty game they played this election will be a tombstone for congress in AP and it will take atleast 100 years for them even show their face in AP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Actor Nana Patekar likely to get green signal from BJP to contest against Priya Dutt in LS polls *


> Mumbai: There are chances that actor Nana Patekar might contest against Priya Dutt from North-central Mumbai as it is believed that Patekar has decided to set his feet in politics. The sources claimed that the actor might become a part of Bhartiya Janata Party (BJP) soon. The proposal of Patekar contesting in Lok Sabha election has been sent to party’s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi and the approval from central election committee is awaited.
> 
> According to the sources, the party has been searching a strong contender for this seat. If Patekar gets a nod to contest, the battle will be interesting to witness. Modi will keep the proposal soon in from of the central election committee.
> 
> Priya Dutt defeated the contender of BJP Mahesh Jathmalani last time and before Priya, her father late Sunil Dutt had been the MLA from this seat. The place consists of maximum of celebrities from the cinema world. However the deciding factor will be the votes of Muslims, dalits and north Indians.
> 
> Before Nana Patekar, the proposal for this seat was of Anupam Kher but it couldn’t get approval. Apart from Patekar, Mohit Kamboj has also presented himself for the seat. The sources revealed that the challenges posed by Kamboj are very weak when it comes to contesting against Priya Dutt.
> 
> Actor Nana Patekar likely to get green signal from BJP to contest against Priya Dutt in LS polls - daily.bhaskar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435819264289669120


JanjaWeed said:


> *Actor Nana Patekar likely to get green signal from BJP to contest against Priya Dutt in LS polls *



But earlier he was not ready to fight against Priya.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhai Zakir

CorporateAffairs said:


> Bud, if you are talking about T bill then BJP cannot go aganist it. Since past 10 years they have been rooting for Telangana.
> 
> It is not the point of Sonia, its the word given by BJP leaders to people of Telangana.
> 
> Going back on that word would be suicidal for BJP in Telangana.
> 
> Now, the politics of it. BJP has no chances in Andhra, however they could gain 2-3 seats in Telangana, hence they couldnt have opposed the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> They will draw blank in Andhra, which has 27 seats.





45'22' said:


> master stroke by congress......they will gain some seats in telengana for sure



1.) Congress will sweep Telangana and they go on and made a alliance with TRS + AIMIM + CPI + Congress.

There will be not a single seat going out of this alliance and they will win all of the 19 seats.

2.) In the Seemandhra also congress can win few seats as anti congress votes will be divided in the 3 way fight. And not to forget the drama made by congress MPs from seemandhra and andhra cm they will win seats saying that they have fight it out seat and blood for seamandhra people.

3.) Last and not the least people votes on caste, development etc.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Modi exposed in corruption issue, chor-chor bhai bhai*
*Narendra Modi shares dais, praises Yeddyurappa in Davangere rally*














Live reporting: Narendra Modi shares dais, praises Yeddyurappa in Davangere rally

*AAP hits out at Modi for sharing dais with Yeddyurappa*

*fullstory*


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Modi exposed in corruption issue, chor-chor bhai bhai*
> *Narendra Modi shares dais, praises Yeddyurappa in Davangere rally*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live reporting: Narendra Modi shares dais, praises Yeddyurappa in Davangere rally
> 
> *AAP hits out at Modi for sharing dais with Yeddyurappa*
> 
> *fullstory*



Court has not found anything against Yeddurappa, stop spreading your lies.If you go mere by allegation then your Rahul is RAPIST. 

http://thehindu.com/news/national/k...s+Yeddurappa&client=ms-opera-mini&channel=new


Court frees man guilty of criminal breach of trust

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


>



How many times would you spam the thread with same pic ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> Court has not found anything against Yeddurappa, stop spreading your lies.If you go mere by allegation then your Rahul is RAPIST.
> 
> http://thehindu.com/news/national/karnataka/high-court-quashes-fir-against-yeddyurappa/article2969720.ece/?maneref=http://www.google.com/m?q=court+frees+Yeddurappa&client=ms-opera-mini&channel=new
> 
> 
> Court frees man guilty of criminal breach of trust



There were 13 corruption cases against this Yeddurappa and he have just got some relief in 2 cases out of benefit of doubts.

*There are still 11 cases pending against him in various court of law.*


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> There were 13 corruption cases against this Yeddurappa and he have just got some relief in 2 cases out of benefit of doubts.
> 
> *There are still 11 cases pending against him in various court of law.*




*LINK PLEASE *


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## VeeraBahadur

Meanwhile.

After these polls. Congress will be roasted.

'UPA Scams Will Be Probed Under Modi-Led NDA Govt'

@Bhai Zakir, I asked for link .

@Bhai Zakir , bhago mat as usual, come on man up. I asked for link and you went offline as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Its a AAP wave and people and celebrities from all over India joining *
*Aam Aadmi Party*
*- Hockey legend and former Indian hockey team captain Dhanraj Pillai

- Singer Jaspinder Narula*






Indian hockey legend Dhanraj Pillay, singer Jaspinder Narula join AAP - News Oneindia
*Other joinees in the party were Dr Geeta Arya, Janata Dal (United) Bihar secretary, Dr Anil Kumar Bansfore, a Dhanbad based social activist and Gen PC Panjikar from Bihar.*

Dhanraj Pillai, Jaspinder Narula join AAP - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

^ This is good to see. Congressis batting for the AAP. First it was Guynextdoor, following that fsayed and now Bhai Zakir. All it says is that the anti-Modi vote is now going to be split between two parties. 

Fuark yeah.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> Meanwhile.
> 
> After these polls. Congress will be roasted.
> 
> 'UPA Scams Will Be Probed Under Modi-Led NDA Govt'
> 
> @Bhai Zakir, I asked for link .
> 
> @Bhai Zakir , bhago mat as usual, come on man up. I asked for link and you went offline as usual.



Tell me honestly I have repeatedly debated with facts and truth but feku fans never respect facts and figures they just run away or ignore the facts and keep on calling black...a white.

Tell me even a single time when u accepted the truth?? So plz give me a break from the BS.

I am not here to spoon feed u Google is ur friend.


----------



## protest

Let BJP come to power and AAP in the opposition. Congress can ----. I like AAP because its the first party that's trying to be a national player without adding the same dacoits from other parties.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ This is good to see. Congressis batting for the AAP. First it was Guynextdoor, following that fsayed and now Bhai Zakir. All it says is that the anti-Modi vote is now going to be split between two parties.
> 
> Fuark yeah.




What do u think?? AAP won those 28 seats and stopped BJP from getting power is nothing or fake? 

BTW, my point of posting is to bust the propogenda as if outdated people like nana patekar or bappi lahari joining bjp is no big deal as AAP is getting the people with more substance then air.


Hockey legend Dhanraj Pillay is real and achier, served India, made us proud then a beef cake bappi lahiri or over actor nana patekar.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ This is good to see. Congressis batting for the AAP. First it was Guynextdoor, following that fsayed and now Bhai Zakir. All it says is that the anti-Modi vote is now going to be split between two parties.
> 
> Fuark yeah.



He is behaving like our Neighbours 

. . . ok i don't have anything to cheer about . . i'll cheerlead for your enemy . . 




Bhai Zakir said:


> What do u think?? AAP won those 28 seats and stopped BJP from getting power is nothing or fake?



naah . . its true . . but . . what are you happy about ?
we were not into power anyhow . . . but congress lost everything. . 
was kicked out of power like a stray dog

Reactions: Like Like:
 6


----------



## kbd-raaf

Bhai Zakir said:


> What do u think?? AAP won those 28 seats and stopped BJP from getting power is nothing or fake?
> 
> BTW, my point of posting is to bust the propogenda as if outdated people like nana patekar or bappi lahari joining bjp is no big deal as AAP is getting the people with more substance then air.
> 
> 
> Hockey legend Dhanraj Pillay is real and achier, served India, made us proud then a beef cake bappi lahiri or over actor nana patekar.



What about Gen VK Singh? Is he a beefcake too? Or a traitor maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Tell me honestly I have repeatedly debated with facts and truth but feku fans never respect facts and figures they just run away or ignore the facts and keep on calling black...a white.
> 
> Tell me even a single time when u accepted the truth?? So plz give me a break from the BS.
> 
> I am not here to spoon feed u Google is ur friend.




You ran away eveytime. Whenever I asked you to prove what you claim , you just vanish.



Come on give me that elusive link , if you believe in what you say. I tried google but didn't find any.



kbd-raaf said:


> What about Gen VK Singh? Is he a beefcake too? Or a traitor maybe.



Going by Zakir's behaviour, he will have heart attack the day Modi becomes PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


>



bhai merey......ek bar PRADHANMANTRI baneney dey......OBAMA ka papa khud Visa deney key liye ayega

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

VeeraBahadur said:


> You ran away eveytime. Whenever I asked you to prove what you claim , you just vanish.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on give me that elusive link , if you believe in what you say. I tried google but didn't find any.
> 
> 
> 
> Going by Zakir's behaviour, he will have heart attack the day Modi becomes PM.



At the moment there is no doubt that Modi will be PM, the question is how strong of a mandate will he have?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

I am just waiting for implementation of Achar Sanhita. Bad days for Congress will start from that day.


----------



## arp2041

VeeraBahadur said:


> Going by Zakir's behaviour, he will have heart attack the day Modi becomes PM.



Well than....what can i say.......RIP in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

kbd-raaf said:


> At the moment there is no doubt that Modi will be PM, the question is how strong of a mandate will he have?



BJP is lacking in campaign. Where are the other public figures of BJP ?? Advani is not working hard. He is biggest leader of BJP , we need more of his media interactions and statements on every day politics. He is still a one of the most potent weapon BJP has in it's arsenal.

Till now. It's Congress itself which has done some self goals, thanks to Rahul's and PM's fixed media interaction.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kbd-raaf said:


> What about Gen VK Singh? Is he a beefcake too? Or a traitor maybe.



*This is what i used to say to all people, BJP/Feku fans are ill informed and expert in spreading lies and fake propogenda.*

Tell me when did general VK Singh joined BJP??? 

Its a fact he have not joined BJP ever.

Won't join BJP, am with Anna Hazare: former army chief General VK Singh | NDTV.com


----------



## kbd-raaf

VeeraBahadur said:


> BJP is lacking in campaign. Where are the other public figures of BJP ?? Advani is not working hard. He is biggest leader of BJP , we need more of his media interactions and statements on every day politics. He is still a one of the most potent weapon BJP has in it's arsenal.
> 
> Till now. It's Congress itself which has done some self goals by Rahul's and PM's interviews.



That's true, but all the indicators show that BJP has been doing the footwork necessary for votes. We should remember that elections are still fought and won in India in the localities. The people attending Modi's massive rallies are already going to be voting BJP.



Bhai Zakir said:


> *This is what i used to say to all people, BJP/Feku fans are ill informed and expert in spreading lies and fake propogenda.*
> 
> Tell me when did general VK Singh joined BJP???
> 
> Its a fact he have not joined BJP ever.
> 
> Won't join BJP, am with Anna Hazare: former army chief General VK Singh | NDTV.com



I know that he isn't part of the BJP. -.- But there are rumours that he will be the next DM in the Modi cabinet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> BJP is lacking in campaign. Where are the other public figures of BJP ?? Advani is not working hard. He is biggest leader of BJP , we need more of his media interactions and statements on every day politics. He is still a one of the most potent weapon BJP has in it's arsenal.
> 
> Till now. It's Congress itself which has done some self goals by Rahul's and PM's interviews.



That where main hai hum comes in. People of India are getting frustrated with repeated lies and same pattern of speech by Modi. There is no one in sight and ruling India is not a single man job.

BJP is in illusion they have purchased the lie they are selling to whole nation.

And modi's arrogant and me, myself attitude have aggregated the situation just wait for the bjp's ticket distribution they will fight it out in open and will work against each other. And after elections they will kick modi out of PM race in the name of getting allies.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *This is what i used to say to all people, BJP/Feku fans are ill informed and expert in spreading lies and fake propogenda.*
> 
> Tell me when did general VK Singh joined BJP???
> 
> Its a fact he have not joined BJP ever.
> 
> Won't join BJP, am with Anna Hazare: former army chief General VK Singh | NDTV.com



But he shared dias with Modi. See how you are fanning contradicting logic of yous. Two pages back you were crying for Yeddurappa sharing dias with Modi .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> That where main hai hum comes in. People of India are getting frustrated with repeated lies and same pattern of speech by Modi. There is no one in sight and ruling India is not a single man job.
> 
> BJP is in illusion they have purchased the lie they are selling to whole nation.
> 
> And modi's arrogant and me, myself attitude have aggregated the situation just wait for the bjp's ticket distribution they will fight it out in open and will work against each other. And after elections they will kick modi out of PM race in the name of getting allies.



Congress is playing same old music of *"GARIBI HATAO''* since last 65 years like broken old recorder.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435846139804655617


----------



## kbd-raaf

A Google Hangout with Dr Subramanian Swamy (BJP) and General VK Singh.

These guys really inspire me to move back to India, 48:00 onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaniska

Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP leaders are worse all over India just they are hiding behind the fake propogenda and black money created hype of Modi.



It is just a matter of who is worst than others....No one is absolute saint not any one is an absolute criminal...It is just our mind that creates the perception based on our own demon that resides within us ...

Just let us chill guys....We may have different in political opinion with each other where Bhai Zakir and Sayed in one camp and others like me in other camp....We should always remeber...camps exists in joint familly in our tradition too...But every one is part of the familly ...so our difference in opinion with our political space should be limited to the point where we should not treat each other like strangers......Neither Modi will releive us with our Problems that we are facing every day not Rahul or so called 3rd front jokers will elevate the social and economical condition of the Muslims in particular that exists in our nation...It is we the people who have to come forward to elevate our situaton..Politics and political space are just medium only....

See the situation where all os us landed now.Based on the perception of a section.

1- Modi is bad becoz of Gujurat riot...Congress and its puppet 3rd front always talks about it....But what about thousands of riots in post independence India that happened in India under Congress rule, no one will answer to that question.

2- BJP thinks that they are patron of Hindus...But it is not....Reality is that every one is power hungry....It is just a matter of choice and the road that each party takes to reach to the power....No one has any absolute morality in our Indian politics...You may find it surprised that it might happen that Congress and Mulayam will start demanding Hindu reservation where as Modi will start doing Namaaj in religious places to appease their respective target audiences...This is the rule of the game...Those days of Lal Bahdur shastri and Gandhi is over...No one does politics for ideals...rather they do it for their career in politics..

3- I donot want Islamist in my nation...not does i want any Bajrang Dal fanatics to stop me celebrating the Valentine day.....I may not like a Mullah in public space asking to ban a movie in Chennai....but in the same veing, we should equally protest for those goons who breaks into painter Hussains art gallery and thretaened them too...I may not like Yasin Bhatkal kind of terrorists ...but if course i like my friend Anwar and Ayesha to be with me through out my familly life....I may like all of my Hindu friends to celebrate win of BJP but again, that should not be presented as i like any Hindu fanatics to criticize my friend Anwar and Anwesha....In the same vein , i expect the same reciprocity from Anwar and Anwesha too.....And they always stood besides me....

SO guys the main point if BJP wants to come as a political force it really has to start differentiating between Yasin Bhatkal and Anwar and Anwesha...I know that they are doing....But even i beleive that there is more to be done from BJP.....And in the same way....Congress and 3rd front should really stop making noise about Muslim people whereas in practice they have done anything for them...If they have done not absolutely anything good, then Muslim community wont have such economic situation....Muslim people and leaders should really think, BJP was not a force till 1992....But does that mean that Muslim are feeling better economic and social situation prior to 1992?....Honestly....India requires a serious talk between Leaders of Hindus and Muslims ...They should talk to remove each others anxiety and fear of insecurity that is created and exists in each others mind through respective political parties...As long as this is not done, we are giving ample fertile ground to get ourselves exploited and used by the respective team...So till that point i am enjoying being used by Modi's camp where as Bhai Zakir should enjoy being used by Cong and 3rd from party....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

*Claim Check: 13,000 government schools shut in Gujarat*

Rahul Gandhi says 13,000 government schools have been shut in Gujarat

*Claim:* 13,000 government schools have been shut in Gujarat.


*Who:* Congress party vice-president Rahul Gandhi.
*

Where:* At a rally in Bardoli, Gujarat, on 8 February.
*

Check: He is wrong.*



*District-level school statistics show the number of elementary* schools in Gujarat has actually increased from 40,943 in 2011-12 to 42,745 by September 2012*.

It would appear that the claim is based on a resolution passed by the state government’s education department on 9 June 2011, that suggests that 13,450 primary schools with a class strength of less than 100 students be merged with the nearest bigger schools keeping in mind the Right to Education Act that states provision of a school within a radius of 1km (for Classes I-V) and 3km (for Classes VI-VIII). Of these, there are 6,826 primary schools that have less than 50 students.

The resolution cites lack of adequate students, lower staff strength and financial unavailability for running these schools. It directs all district education officers, city education committees and _zila panchayat_s to make note of such schools with less than 100 students. Merging these schools with more successful government schools in the neighbourhood would provide for better infrastructure, better education and save on costs, the circular from the state’s education department (in Gujarati) said.

Source: _District Information System for Education ( DISE ), Gujarat education department resolution

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
*Claim Check: Rahul Gandhi on the number of information commissioners in Gujarat*
Rahul Gandhi says there is only one right to information commissioner in Gujarat when there should be 10

*What:* There is only one right to information commissioner in Gujarat when there should be 10.


*Who:* Rahul Gandhi, vice-president of the Congress party that leads the ruling United Progressive Alliance.
*

Where:* At a farmer’s rally in Bardoli in Gujarat on 8 February.
*

Check:* *He is wrong*. 


There are three right to information commissioners in Gujarat. They are D. Rajagopalan, chief information commissioner and former chief secretary of the Gujarat government, Balwant Singh and V.S. Gadhavi, information commissioners. India’s government transparency law says that there should be a maximum of 10 information commissioners in a state but does not stipulate a minimum number.

Source: Gujarat information commission, RTI Act
_-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Claim Check: Narendra Modi on poor school infrastructure in West Bengal *
Modi says only 35% schools in West Bengal have electricity and only 60% girls’ schools have toilets
*
*_
*Claim:* Only 35% schools in West Bengal have electricity and only 60% girls’ schools have toilets.
*

Who:* Narendra Modi, Gujarat chief minister and Bharatiya Janata Party’s prime ministerial candidate.
*
Where:* At a public meeting in Kolkata on 5 February.
*

Check:* *He is correct*, based on publicly available data.



According to statistics collected under a human resource development ministry programme, 35.48% of West Bengal schools have electricity; and only 59.3% have a functional girls’ toilets (data is from 2011-12).
More recent data from the Annual Status of Education Report (Aser) only has information on toilets in rural schools. It says 53.7% of schools (in villages) in West Bengal have functional girls’ toilets.
To be sure, this has been contested by the Trinamool Congress-led West Bengal government, which claimed that all schools had electricity and 82.8% had a functional toilet for girls. These figures are being displayed on the state government’s school education department site. Mint could not independently verify these numbers.
Source: District information system on education, 2011-12; Annual Status of Education Report 2013; West Bengal school education department website




*Who is FENKU?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

*Claim Check: 13,000 government schools shut in Gujarat*

Rahul Gandhi says 13,000 government schools have been shut in Gujarat

*Claim:* 13,000 government schools have been shut in Gujarat.


*Who:* Congress party vice-president Rahul Gandhi.
*
Where:* At a rally in Bardoli, Gujarat, on 8 February.
*
Check: He is wrong.*



*District-level school statistics show the number of elementary* schools in Gujarat has actually increased from 40,943 in 2011-12 to 42,745 by September 2012*.

It would appear that the claim is based on a resolution passed by the state government’s education department on 9 June 2011, that suggests that 13,450 primary schools with a class strength of less than 100 students be merged with the nearest bigger schools keeping in mind the Right to Education Act that states provision of a school within a radius of 1km (for Classes I-V) and 3km (for Classes VI-VIII). Of these, there are 6,826 primary schools that have less than 50 students.

The resolution cites lack of adequate students, lower staff strength and financial unavailability for running these schools. It directs all district education officers, city education committees and _zila panchayat_s to make note of such schools with less than 100 students. Merging these schools with more successful government schools in the neighbourhood would provide for better infrastructure, better education and save on costs, the circular from the state’s education department (in Gujarati) said.

Source: _District Information System for Education ( DISE ), Gujarat education department resolution

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
*Claim Check: Rahul Gandhi on the number of information commissioners in Gujarat*
Rahul Gandhi says there is only one right to information commissioner in Gujarat when there should be 10

*What:* There is only one right to information commissioner in Gujarat when there should be 10.


*Who:* Rahul Gandhi, vice-president of the Congress party that leads the ruling United Progressive Alliance.
*
Where:* At a farmer’s rally in Bardoli in Gujarat on 8 February.
*
Check:* *He is wrong*. 


There are three right to information commissioners in Gujarat. They are D. Rajagopalan, chief information commissioner and former chief secretary of the Gujarat government, Balwant Singh and V.S. Gadhavi, information commissioners. India’s government transparency law says that there should be a maximum of 10 information commissioners in a state but does not stipulate a minimum number.

Source: Gujarat information commission, RTI Act
_-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Claim Check: Narendra Modi on poor school infrastructure in West Bengal *
Modi says only 35% schools in West Bengal have electricity and only 60% girls’ schools have toilets
_
*Claim:* Only 35% schools in West Bengal have electricity and only 60% girls’ schools have toilets.
*
Who:* Narendra Modi, Gujarat chief minister and Bharatiya Janata Party’s prime ministerial candidate.
*Where:* At a public meeting in Kolkata on 5 February.
*
Check:* *He is correct*, based on publicly available data.



According to statistics collected under a human resource development ministry programme, 35.48% of West Bengal schools have electricity; and only 59.3% have a functional girls’ toilets (data is from 2011-12).
More recent data from the Annual Status of Education Report (Aser) only has information on toilets in rural schools. It says 53.7% of schools (in villages) in West Bengal have functional girls’ toilets.
To be sure, this has been contested by the Trinamool Congress-led West Bengal government, which claimed that all schools had electricity and 82.8% had a functional toilet for girls. These figures are being displayed on the state government’s school education department site. Mint could not independently verify these numbers.
Source: District information system on education, 2011-12; Annual Status of Education Report 2013; West Bengal school education department website




*Who is FENKU?*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jbond197

Latest News Video : Arvind Kejriwal`s 4 lies unveiled and exposed!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> I have data of all most all surveys conducted in 2014
> 
> CSDS January(only seemandhra)
> 
> YSRCP 41% TDP 28%
> 
> Cvoter February (whole andhra)
> 
> YSRCP 25% with 58% in Rayalseema
> TDP 22%(TDP will be lower in andhra since it has support in Tlgana)
> 
> AC Nielsen January
> 
> YSRCP 22 seats(whole andhra),but they will get only from seemandhra,co they are sweeping SA



TDP is dead in Telangana now. Similarly Congress will be killed and decimated in Andhra, for 20 years to come, atleast.

You dont understand one thing. Jagan party and TDP will fight it out.

All congress votes will now go to TDP, educated and urban voters will not vote for jagan as hes a corrupt monster.

Yes, rayalaseema jagan will sweep almopst all the assembly seats.

There are 27 seats in SA now. TDP is expected to win atleast 10-12 and remaining to jagan party.

Congress candidates will lose deposits, infact congress wont find candidates to contest.



protest said:


> Let BJP come to power and AAP in the opposition. Congress can ----. I like AAP because its the first party that's trying to be a national player without adding the same dacoits from other parties.



AAP will max win 7-10 seats all over India. 

Lok sabha is not delhi assembly.



*Kejriwal in the dock as Nitin Gadkari files defamation suit against him.*

BJP leader Nitin Gadkari on Tuesday filed a criminal defamation complaint before a court against former Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal for allegedly defaming him by including his name in the Aam Aadmi Party's list of "India's most corrupt".

The petition came up for hearing before Metropolitan Magistrate Gomati Manocha who asked Gadkari to record his statement in support of his complaint. After Gadkari's statement, the court also recorded the testimony of a witness, advocate Neeraj who appeared before the magistrate to back the BJP leader's complaint.

Following recording of the statements, the court posted the matter on February 22 for hearing arguments on the plea for summoning Kejriwal as an accused. "I will hear the arguments on February 22," the magistrate said. In his petition filed through senior advocate Pinky Anand and advocate Ajay Digpaul, Gadkari claimed that Kejriwal had levelled "false, baseless, scandalous and defamatory statements" against him which had lowered his dignity in the eyes of the public.

Such false, baseless, scandalous, fabricated and defamatory statements have been made with the ulterior motive and wrongful intent to malign and tarnish the image of the complainant and the same constitutes the offence of defamation under section 499 IPC, punishable under section 500 IPC," it said.

Gadkari also alleged that Kejriwal had "deliberately tried to malign" his image though "he is not involved in any wrongful or corrupt act." "The news circulated and published on the basis of statements made by Kejriwal is per se defamatory and scandalous. He has deliberately released/published the aforesaid list of India's most corrupt mentioning the name of the complainant in a grossly irresponsible manner," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*The Self-decimation of Congress across India.*

The Andhra leaders with their own calculations to be in power and good looks of the high command, have allowed the situation to deteriorate to present state by being silent when it is necessary to register their protests and work against the division with all their force, *are now becoming unemployed politically for rest of their lives* as this decision of congress to go ahead with the division of Andhra Pradesh makes them. 

This is now belatedly recognized by the senior leaders of Andhra Congress leaders. Now there is no way but to suffer unemployment politically. They have to play second fiddle to Jagan if they want to continue with the Congress.
By going forward with the division of Andhra Pradesh insensitively and un-democratically, *the congress has laid the seed to decimate the Congress in both Andhra and Telangana regions in exchange for a few parliament seats.* 

This is not the first time the congress has done so. In the 1970s the congress has formed alliance alternatively with one or the other of Dravidian parties in Tamilnadu and allowed itself to be inconsequential in Assembly by donating major MLA seats to the Dravidian parties neglecting the protests of its state leaders. Now the Congress exists there only for name sake. It willingly reduced to this pathetic state in exchange for few parliament seats. Now state leaders are just servants without any citizens' support.

In Kerala it is always a coalition alternatively. In Karnataka the present chief minister is a former strong JD(S) leader. How much he can help Congress in ensuing elections to parliament is any one's guess. But for corruption in top BJP leadership of the state Congress might not have won recent assembly elections and form its government, of course under a non-Congress person till recently. Karnataka is lost to Janata party 1980s. And that situation is continuing till date.

In Andhra Pradesh it is getting tradition support with majority number of MP seats and the recent government formation has been possible only because of large number of wins from Andhra Pradesh. With this Telangana bungling it now became a secondary or tertiary force after Jagan party in Andhra region and after TRS in Telengana region. How many seats it can get under the understanding from these regional parties headed by corrupt politicians is difficult to predict. Thus now it decimated itself in Andhra Pradesh region. 

In Goa, Himachal Pradesh and Madhya Pradesh, Jharkhand, Chttisgadh, Uttarkhand, Assam it is alternating between Congress and state opposition parties or BJP.

In Maharashtra it is playing second fiddle to Pawar congress. But for alliance with Pawar, who questioned the foreign origin of the tallest person and broke away, the congress is not a force on its own.

In Gujarat anyway it is dead. Rajastan congress faces decimation. Next assembly elections may bring BJP back. Punjab is lost to Akalidal-BJP combination alternatively. Kashmir is a coalition with National Conference. UP, Bihaa and Puducherry are lost to the regional parties long time back. 

Congress made itself inconsequential by its management in these states. Didi now owns Bengal and BJD orissa. It is interesting to note that considerable number of opposition state chief ministers are Congress men a decade back or some even till recently.

Arunachal Pradesh is sympathetic to congress. Tripura is always CPM strong-hold because of its able chief minister Manik Sircar. In Sikkim, Meghalaya, Nagaland, Miijoram it is coalition. 

Thus with its *arrogant and insensitive and un-democratic functioning both at party and at government level the Congress decimated itself gradually in various states* and is now making *vain effort* to get some seats in Andhra Pradesh by dividing the prosperous state in company with selfish, narrow-minded, corrupt and uncultured and uncivilized leaders and parties.

Now, its a matter of time Congress is routed out from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deckingraj

CorporateAffairs said:


> AAP will max win 7-10 seats all over India.
> Lok sabha is not delhi assembly.



The point is not about how many seats AAP will win...Point is will AAP stop BJP from winning...Look the reason these corrupt congressi allowed delhi government to function even for 1 day was to put them as a front against BJP...Congress very well know they will be decimated in this elections...the only thing they are working day in and day out is to restrict BJP onslaught...and AAP works perfectly in that aspect....

To be honest with you....i feel Kejriwal and likes(including Anna by supporting Mamta) are doing a big favor to congress and will end up hurting India big time...India desperately needs a very sound and stable government and like it or not apart from Modi we don't have any other option at this stage...this situation is unfortunate but this is the reality...I will once again request all the Indian voters here to things holistically before they push that voting button...India first should be the mantra!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Congi's allied with Laloo have no moral right to question Yeddy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

deckingraj said:


> The point is not about how many seats AAP will win...Point is will AAP stop BJP from winning...Look the reason these corrupt congressi allowed delhi government to function even for 1 day was to put them as a front against BJP...Congress very well know they will be decimated in this elections...the only thing they are working day in and day out is to restrict BJP onslaught...and AAP works perfectly in that aspect....
> 
> To be honest with you....i feel Kejriwal and likes(including Anna by supporting Mamta) are doing a big favor to congress and will end up hurting India big time...India desperately needs a very sound and stable government and like it or not apart from Modi we don't have any other option at this stage...this situation is unfortunate but this is the reality...I will once again request all the Indian voters here to things holistically before they push that voting button...India first should be the mantra!!!



*If *aap wins 7-10(equal to 70 to 100 delhi assembly seats) seats,it will damage bjp in other 40's ,Gone case ,hung assembly with aap+congress+third front will do thier BS as in delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

*How handpicked experts like Arvind Panagariya, Ravi Mantha are helping Narendra Modi fine-tune his 2014 poll strategy*
By SAUBHIK CHAKRABARTI, ET Bureau | 19 Feb, 2014, 06.44AM IST
Post a Comment





ET has learnt the big idea being debated now is for Modi to make 24X7 power supply for Indians the centrepiece of his economic pitch.

NEW DELHI: Narendra Modi's high-octane, highly visible election campaign hides a quiet but equally intense effort - his increasingly frequent interactions with a handpicked group of intellectuals, opinion-makers and policy experts. This months-long and continuing engagement is now focused on three things: a big idea, a big speech and a big document.

Among those Modi and his core team are regularly interacting with are Columbia University professor Arvind Panagariya, ex-Fidelity Investments guru Ravi Mantha, Centre for Policy Research member Bibek Debroy and Manish Sabharwal, head of TeamLease.

Jagdish Bhagwati is an "inspirer" and a counter-icon to Amartya Sen, but Panagariya is the overseas-based academic whose inputs are sought regularly.

There are more experts Modi's team is in regular touch with and on some areas, such as national security, the team is close to identifying a main advisor.

Advisors, officials and others directly involved in this aspect of Modi's 2014 election strategy did not wish to speak to ET. Other people familiar with this effort, who spoke to ET, did so on the condition they not be identified.

*ET has learnt the big idea being debated now is for Modi to make 24X7 power supply for Indians the centrepiece of his economic pitch. "24X7 power supply for all will be for Modi what the Golden Quadrilateral was for (Atal Bihari) Vajpayee," a person with detailed knowledge of these deliberations said, adding that Modi's strategy team thinks this pitch has both "popular resonance and the makings of a genuine, workable policy".*

*Intense Debate Over 'Big' Speech *

The big speech, ET has learnt, has been a matter for intense debate among academics and policy experts advising Modi as well as among the BJP PM candidate's political core team. The speech, another person said, will be aimed to showcase _Modi's policy vision - "easily understood policy changes that connect with voters but that are not just populist", that's how this _person described the broad idea behind the speech.

Modi is learnt to have said the venue and the date should be such that it has maximum impact on a national audience given possible election schedules. An earlier idea of a January big speech was rejected as being too early, this person said, and the *January 19 BJP national executive speech was "not the big speech". An end-February date is being debated, but "nothing is final yet", the person said.*

The big document, ET has learnt, is a separate exercise from BJP's manifesto, which is a parallel exercise. Team Modi's current thinking is that the document should be around 50 pages and "should be clear and provide workable goals".

Another person, closely involved in making the document, said "work on this is continuing at a fast pace, with plenty of back-and-forth between Modi and his advisors". The timing of the big speech and the release of the document are linked, this person said.

This close interaction with academics is, another person said, a "new thing for Modi". "His background and political evolution did not make him a natural fit with intellectuals and academic types," said a person who's observed Modi closely.

This person said there was a "culture misfit on both sides when the interaction started", but over time, "Modi has begun to get along well with a diverse range of academics".
_
"He's a patient, careful listener," one person said, adding "he always wants experts to distill a point down to basics." "He will say 'I don't understand', and expects you to make a point in a way that he can use in a campaign speech." "He can call you at 12 midnight to discuss an issue," another person said. "There was a 9-hour meeting once, and a big presentation was made, his attention didn't waver once," this person recalled. Many interactions between Modi and his advisors are over email. "He has a cyber-savvy team around him and he's very email-friendly," one person said. There have been meetings in Gandhinagar as well._

_Different teams have met Modi and the core team on different issues. "Not everyone of his advisors know when he's meeting whom (and) for what. It's (on a) need-to-know basis," another person told ET. "Sometimes, he takes different inputs from different people on the same subject."_

_This person also said Modi's emphasis on economics "is constant". "He has no academic training in the subject, but he's learnt through experience," he said. "Experiential learners generally ask sharp questions of those with academic rigour," this person said.

"Modi's thinking on industry has now shifted from concentrating on big investors to entrepreneurs...from India Inc to India Unincorporatated," another person said. "This is partly a matter of election rhetoric strategy and partly a matter of his thinking evolving," he said. "His campaign pitch is to tell voters they are entrepreneurial and they need good policies...big industry will be talked down." This person also said Modi's message to industry will be "indirect"._

Recognising the importance of chief ministers is another of Modi's policy priorities. One person said, "He has said that having been a CM he knows how chief ministers can be treated by the Centre." 

How handpicked experts like Arvind Panagariya, Ravi Mantha are helping Narendra Modi fine-tune his 2014 poll strategy - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

deckingraj said:


> The point is not about how many seats AAP will win...Point is will AAP stop BJP from winning...Look the reason these corrupt congressi allowed delhi government to function even for 1 day was to put them as a front against BJP...Congress very well know they will be decimated in this elections...the only thing they are working day in and day out is to restrict BJP onslaught...and AAP works perfectly in that aspect....
> 
> To be honest with you....i feel Kejriwal and likes(including Anna by supporting Mamta) are doing a big favor to congress and will end up hurting India big time...India desperately needs a very sound and stable government and like it or not apart from Modi we don't have any other option at this stage...this situation is unfortunate but this is the reality...I will once again request all the Indian voters here to things holistically before they push that voting button...India first should be the mantra!!!



AAP can only demolish Congress and other parties. BJP votes are intact. They can max decrease the majority of BJP candidates. Plz dont forget that AAP hasnt made any dent in BJP vote bank in Delhi.

The same could be repeated in other states.

Recent poll says, AAP is gaining congress votes in Haryana. But not BJP vote.

If BJP declared Dr saab 6 months earlier, BJP would have secured comfy majority in Delhi. LK is not the case to be.

Too much of dissection is dangerous 



Puchtoon said:


> *If *aap wins 7-10(equal to 70 to 100 delhi assembly seats) seats,it will damage bjp in other 40's ,Gone case ,hung assembly with aap+congress+third front will do thier BS as in delhi



Third front is again BOOSTER for BJP. As it would collapse in 1-2 yrs and then BJP would win 300 seats by its own 



Marxist said:


> Congi's allied with Laloo have no moral right to question Yeddy



High court gave him a clean chit. There ends the matter. For god sake, plz dont respond to trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

CorporateAffairs said:


> AAP can only demolish Congress and other parties. BJP votes are intact. They can max decrease the majority of BJP candidates. Plz dont forget that AAP hasnt made any dent in BJP vote bank in Delhi.
> 
> The same could be repeated in other states.
> 
> Recent poll says, AAP is gaining congress votes in Haryana. But not BJP vote.
> 
> If BJP declared Dr saab 6 months earlier, BJP would have secured comfy majority in Delhi. LK is not the case to be.
> 
> Too much of dissection is dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> Third front is again BOOSTER for BJP. As it would collapse in 1-2 yrs and then BJP would win 300 seats by its own
> 
> 
> 
> High court gave him a clean chit. There ends the matter. For god sake, plz dont respond to trolls.




The congress vote which otherwise going to bjp will go into AAP this will effect bjp in few seats ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436017959010455552


Jason bourne said:


> The congress vote which otherwise going to bjp will go into AAP this will effect bjp in few seats ...



The good thing is people may get excited when some drama happens but i don't think so they will affect much except in delhi NCR.

If delhi elections are held post GE,which its looks like,favors bjp.

Keep good winnable candidates is must

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

More achievements of useless Congress party. If if was upto them, they would make all of India as dumb as their leader Rahul aka Pappu Gandhi.





Meanwhile in Gujarat under Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deckingraj

CorporateAffairs said:


> *AAP can only demolish Congress and other parties. BJP votes are intact.* They can max decrease the majority of BJP candidates. Plz dont forget that AAP hasnt made any dent in BJP vote bank in Delhi.
> The same could be repeated in other states.
> Recent poll says, AAP is gaining congress votes in Haryana. But not BJP vote.
> If BJP declared Dr saab 6 months earlier, BJP would have secured comfy majority in Delhi. LK is not the case to be.
> Too much of dissection is dangerous



That(Bold aprt) is myopic view my friend....Look in any electoral there are two kind of voters...Loyal to parties irrespective of the situation...neutral voters...it is this neutral voters that decides the fate of elections...whatever side they swing that side wins!!...

BJP vote share in last elections was not enough to win them 200+ seats...in other words if BJP has to win seats they desperately need voters who sided with congress/others last time....This is where AAP can hit them hard. Look at Delhi..even though BJP was the largest party they were not able to win majority...the reason was AAP shared the anti-incumbency vote of congress...Now replicate this scenario in all over India especially North India...this is the place where BJP is strongest and AAP has relevance...So threat from AAP is not empty...that's why i said Kejriwal's and Anna's are doing biggest disservice to nation by going/supporting parties for LS elections...as they can't achieve anything apart from denting the stability of next government....which will be disastrous for India...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

The Reality of Rahul Pappu Gandhi's 12 gas cylinders. Its nothing but a whole lot of hot gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Cracks in BJP show as leaders skip state BJP President Vijay Goel meet *

State in-charge Prabhat Jha, organizational secy Vijay Sharma, MLA from Tughlaqabad Ramesh Bidhuri, among others, were absent from the meeting.

Read more at:
Cracks in BJP show as leaders skip Vijay Goel meet - The Economic Times







*NEW DELHI: In an embarrassing no-show that revealed the cracks in Delhi BJP, most of the leaders, including BJP legislative party leader Harsh Vardhan and BJP veteran V K Malhotra, stayed away from the first meeting called by state chief Vijay Goel to discuss Lok Sabha candidates and the party's campaign plan.*

State in-charge Prabhat Jha, organizational secretary Vijay Sharma, MLA from Tughlaqabad Ramesh Bidhuri, among others, were absent from the meeting. The low attendance signals that state leaders are rapidly running out of patience with the BJP high command's dilly-dallying over naming a replacement for Goel, who was recently elected to Rajya Sabha from Rajasthan. Of the 24-member committee, only 16 turned up for the meeting.

Interestingly, most of them had attended the 'poll-khol' dharna at Jantar Mantar on Tuesday morning. "It was a hectic day for party leaders. Most of them had told me that they wouldn't be able to attend the meeting due to prior commitments,'' said Goel. But a senior leader claimed that most members were informed about the meeting just a day in advance and were not informed about the agenda.

In the meeting, which lasted over one-and-a-half-hours, the committee took decisions related to preparation for LS polls. "We will be appointing an in-charge for each parliamentary constituency. All party members, including sitting MLAs, will be considered for LS tickets. Winnability will be the only criterion for selecting candidates," said Goel.

But senior leaders say that decisions taken in the meeting are inconsequential, as the strategy for Lok Sabha elections will be worked out only after a new chief is appointed - the announcement is likely soon.

Goel's decision to hold an election committee meeting had surprised many, as he had recently told party members that Tuesday's dharna will be his last event as state chief.

With time running out, the demand for a new party chief is getting louder as ongoing campaigns like 'ek note kamal par vote' have taken a beating due to lack of monitoring.

But due to lack of consensus over who will replace Goel, the decision has been on hold for long. While there are many contenders for the post, Harsh Vardhan is the front-runner. The national leadership is also considering names of Alok Kumar, considered to be close to the Rashtriya Swayamswak Sangh, and BJP vice-president and councillor from Janakpuri, Ashish Sood.

Cracks in BJP show as leaders skip Goel meet - The Times of India

Read more at:
Cracks in BJP show as leaders skip Vijay Goel meet - The Economic Times


Read more at:
Cracks in BJP show as leaders skip Vijay Goel meet - The Economic Times


----------



## Jason bourne

Arvind kejriwal not to contest in lok Sabha Election ......breking news


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*TDP chief N Chandrababu Naidu slams BJP, keeps options open*

TDP chief N Chandrababu Naidu slams BJP, keeps options open - The Economic Times

*TDP Faces Bleak Future in T, BJP in Seemandhra*

TDP Faces Bleak Future in T, BJP in Seemandhra -The New Indian Express


BJP sank without trace both in Seemandhra and Telangana.


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436061634021187584

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

deckingraj said:


> AAP has relevance...


AAP has no relevance outside Delhi and parts of Haryana. Plz dont make them demo gods.



Jason bourne said:


> The congress vote which otherwise going to bjp will go into AAP this will effect bjp in few seats ...



No it wont. Read the surveys. People who chose AK in delhi will chose Modi in Lok sabha.



Jason bourne said:


> Arvind kejriwal not to contest in lok Sabha Election ......breking news



This congress maggot will lose deposit, if he contests.

*Big Economic Vision speech by NaMo - end February*. 

As Chief Minister of Gujarat, Narendra Modi has had little use for economists and intellectuals. His political economy ideas were rooted in a simple belief in Gujarati entrepreneurship and providing firm, effective governance that was personally supervised by him. He relied on technocrats and technocratic solutions to enable agriculture and industry to flourish in his state.

Will it be any different as he moves to the national scene as the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate? Will his India vision be any different from the Gujarat model?

The answer is yes. The economic education of Modi has begun in right earnest, and, from all accounts, *Modi is a sharp and keen learner.* Modi is trying to distil economic wisdom from experts and marry it to political logic. He is trying to understand economics for the simple reason that it also has to make for good politics and sold to the people.

If all goes well, Modi may come up with a big speech outlining his political economic vision around end-February or early March, around the time elections are announced. His 19 January speech at the BJP national executive meet, where he talked about 100 new smart cities, among other things, was apparently only a trailer. His full economic vision will be coming over the next two weeks.

In doing so, Modi has quietly acknowledged that India cannot be ruled like Gujarat and is widening his circle of advisors on the economy. As already noted by Firstbiz, Arvind Panagariya, Bibek Debroy and Rajiv Kumar are some of the economists Modi and the BJP are consulting to build a big picture economic gameplan for a Modi-led government if he wins the next election.

Today’s Economic Times adds two more names to the list of Modi advisors – Ravi Mantha (an ex-Fidelity investment expert), and Manish Sabharwal, chief of TeamLease – and offers new insights on how Modi is adapting to the idea of a listening to a wider circle of advisors and intellectuals.

The story makes it clear that Modi sees fixing the economy and painting an easily understood economic vision for the future as vital to his image. As a great communicator, Modi’s speeches so far have only had political rhetoric against the Congress and the dynasty; now they could have economic punch as well.

One key idea seems to be the vision of 24 x 7 electricity for all – which is said to be the equivalent of Vajpayee’s Golden Quadrilateral project that drove growth in infrastructure.

The ET story talks about how Modi is adapting to the idea of listening to experts even while identifying elements that can be messaged politically. Apparently, *Modi is a keen listener and learner, and if he doesn’t understand anything, he will admit it and say “I don’t understand.”*

Modi, says the newspaper quoting sources, listens not just to one or two advisors, but many others before making up his mind. In fact, one element of Modi’s interactions with experts confirms his basic secretive nature – and an expert in one area may not know an expert in another. Says ET: “Not everyone of his advisors knows when he's meeting whom (and) for what. It's (on a) need-to-know basis. Sometimes, he takes different inputs from different people on the same subject."

By end-February or early March, we will know the end-result of the education of Modi – and how that translates into a vision that ordinary Indians can understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## deckingraj

CorporateAffairs said:


> AAP has no relevance outside Delhi and parts of Haryana.Plz dont make them demo gods.


AAP has lot of relevance in the urban areas...Kudos to the goof ups they have done recently that their support base has lost some steam...but let's not make the same mistake that many did while they were contesting delhi elections...at that time people didn't want to give them a chance even there!!



> No it wont. Read the surveys. People who chose AK in delhi will chose Modi in Lok sabha.This congress maggot will lose deposit, if he contests.


Look all AAP is going to do is dent some votes that otherwise would have come into BJP camp....Even if they win 6-7 seats they are denting pure BJP seats...and an indirect loss would be Congress/others getting higher votes than BJP candidates just because the anti-incumbency vote got shared by AAP....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*US lawmaker withdraws from anti-Modi Congressional resolution*
*US lawmaker withdraws from anti-Modi Congressional resolution*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Congress will sweep Telangana and they go on and made a alliance with TRS + AIMIM + CPI + Congress.
> 
> There will be not a single seat going out of this alliance and they will win all of the 19 seats.
> 
> 2.) In the Seemandhra also congress can win few seats as anti congress votes will be divided in the 3 way fight. And not to forget the drama made by congress MPs from seemandhra and andhra cm they will win seats saying that they have fight it out seat and blood for seamandhra people.
> 
> 3.) Last and not the least people votes on caste, development etc.


Which world do you live in? Congress wont even win a single seat in andhra and rayalaseema,ministers are afraid of getting lynched if they talk about congress, nobody to contest as congress ministers in those regions.The ruckus created by congress in telangana will leave congress with no votes. Take it from me I am from AP. i know my state well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*WHY FARMERS WILL VOTE FOR MODI*

I am a farmer, one of 833 million who live in this country. The general elections are here. My vote will decide who will be our next Prime Minister.

I know: 377 million of you are urban. You occupy the ministries and newspapers and news channels and all the rest of the things that you think run the world. Go ahead, occupy – we have no interest in all that. We occupy the earth.

We are poor and we are tired and we have been duped for long. Not anymore. My vote, and the vote of my 833 million brothers and sisters, will go to the person who has shown us results, not promises. My future is in my hand. _Your_ future is in my hand. Thirty years from now, when your population breaches ours, perhaps then you will get to decide the fate of this country. But not yet, not now.

Have I made up my mind? No, not until I have pored over hard facts. People say to me: “Vote for Modi, vote for Modi, there’s a wave, there’s a wave!” But why should I listen to what people say? A wave is best suited to the seas. I intend to make my own mind, and only after I have seen facts – and not just any facts. I refuse to believe Modi. I will, instead, believe the people who hate him. That way no one can point a finger at me and say that I have been done in by tall claims. And if, in the end, I find that Modi has done nothing for people like us, then why would I vote for him? You can go ahead – be impressed by the way he dresses or the way he speaks, but that is of no interest to me. My vote is not for you – in your interest. My vote is in_my_ interest. Get that.

The first thing I want is to find out is what Modi has done for farmers, and compare it with a similar population of a state that is not governed by Modi. Does that seem reasonable enough? I think so. Let us, then, compare Gujarat with Odisha. And, as promised, we will only use the data provided by the ruling UPA.

Gujarat has a rural population of 34,670,817, almost similar to Odisha’s 34,951,234. Their land area is also comparable: Gujarat – 196,024 sq km, Odisha – 155,707 sq km; as is their total population density: Gujarat – 308 per sq km, Odisha – 269. The number of people gainfully employed in agriculture in the two states is similar, too: Gujarat – 12.1 million, Odisha – 10.1 million. Finally, according to the latest Agricultural Census of India report, Gujarat has 4,738 operational holdings, i.e.farmlands, while the figure for Odisha is a close 4,667. We will not look at the GDP figures of these states, although Gujarat’s is higher. The gross produce of a state includes so much else apart from agriculture and I am interested _only_ in agriculture, nothing else.

The share of agriculture in our economy is 14%. Yes, astonishing, isn’t it – 833 million people contribute only around a tenth of our total economic output. The agricultural growth rate is slated to be 3.6% for this coming year. Pitiful. But then we are able to irrigate only 35% of the total arable land. Sixty six years after independence, 833 million of us live on Indra’s mercy. That’s how much you city slickers have cared for us.

Gujarat, however, seems to be bucking the trend. While for India the 2005-12 average GDP growth rate in Agriculture Sector at constant 2004-05 prices is 4.12%, it is almost double, or 7.53% for Gujarat. Only Mizoram (10.85%), Arunachal Pradesh (9.55%), and Chhattisgarh (8.69%) boast of higher GDP growth rates. The figure for Odisha is 3.51%.

For sustainable irrigation we need electricity, not rainfall. Odisha’s Aggregate Technical and Commercial Losses of State Power Utilities (within State) AT&C losses for 2011 are 44.35%, Gujarat’s: 18.25%. The share of electricity consumption for agriculture for Gujarat is 25.74%. For Odisha it is a paltry 1.22%.

Rural connectivity is as important as rural productivity. Health, education, transport, justice – everything depends on it. Gujarat, with 80% rural road connectivity compared to Odisha’s 50% has 8127 unconnected habitations to Odisha’s 28,299. The Planning Commission says: _Crucial role being played by Gujarat State Road Development Corporation in upgrading SRs using Central Government’s Viability Gap funding). PPP (Annuity) model adopted by Gujarat since strengthening/widening of SRs does generate a commercially viable return despite 40 per cent upfront subsidy and also an adoption of a plan scheme for land acquisition_.

When you consider the average daily wage rate for five operations: ploughing, sowing, weeding, transplanting and harvesting, my brothers in Odisha (Rs. 123.96) are better off by almost 30 rupees as compared to those in Gujarat (Rs. 91.36). Now you might laugh at this figure of Rs 30, but intelligent planning commissioners stress this is more than the poverty line figure devised by them. There is a possibility that Gujarat employs more farm labour than Odisha – something that economists will tell you results in lower wages – but I don’t care for economists and their theories. I only look at what comes in my hand at the end of a long back-breaking day and if I am tilling Gujarati fields I get Rs 30 less.

Hygiene is important where we live although you people may not think so. Open fields, nice crisp air, sun acting as a disinfectant – no, this doesn’t wash. We need money to make toilets and the money can come either from the government or from our savings through increasing prosperity. The percentage of rural households with no latrine facilities is 67% in Gujarat, 85.9% in Odisha. These figures are shocking and there is little comfort in saying that Odisha is worse off than Gujarat. Millions of us shit in the open. This is something that we are ashamed of and so should you be.

Gujarat used 1733.06 thousand tonnes of fertiliser in 2011-12, or 155.60 kg/hectare. For Odisha the figures were 514.69 thousand tonnes and 56.52 kg/hectare. But agriculture is evolving constantly. We aren’t eating what our forefathers did; we aren’t cultivating the same crops either. It is a fact: Technology improves our lives. We need to grow crops that can’t be ravaged by pests. Right now Bt. cotton is the only genetically modified crop being cultivated in India. This has cut down insecticide usage by 50% and the productivity has increased by 30-60% over the past decade. We exported a record 129 lac bales of cotton worth Rs 21,000 crore last year with Gujarat contributing a major chunk. We need a leader who is not shy of using science for the benefit of agriculture. Either that or pay us for the insecticide that we use, and hospitalisation costs for the incurable diseases we suffer as a result. Even better, compensate us for our yearly crop losses. The United Progressive Alliance government report says: _“The e-Krishi Kiran Programme implemented by the Government of Gujarat is an online program of technology transfer with an individual farm condition in focus. It helps making transfer of technology more scientific, precise, easy, and need based. The Soil Health Card System is a web based information system designed to run on internet and intranet (Gujarat State Wide Area Network). This is a repository of agricultural information for the benefit of farmers, agricultural scientists and decision makers. The Soil Health Card System is a unique information initiative of its kind for the benefit of farmers at the grass-root level”._

Gujarat has 4 agricultural universities (Junagarh, Sardarkrushinagar-Dantiwada, Anand, Navsari), Odisha only 1 (OUAT).

Around 35% of total land in Gujarat is arid or semi-arid, this in addition to 2,222,000 hectares being severely salinity-affected. For Odisha, the figure is less than one-tenth or 147,138 hectares. Despite this, Gujarat reported the second-highest yield of oilseed crops in 2011-12 (1608 kg/ha), having checked salinity ingress in its coastal areas and reclaimed almost 70,000 ha of land. It now grows 10% of our fruits, 6.4% of our vegetables, and 15% of our spices. Comparatively, Odisha produced 661 kg/ha of oilseeds.

Milk is a major produce of Gujarat, with 10,675 Milk Cooperative Societies having 2.2 million farmers, producing 6.1 millionlitres of milk every day compared to Odisha’s 0.26 million farmers and 0.42 million litres of milk.

The number of Kisan Credit Cards issued up to March 2012 for Gujarat were 3,563,064; for Odisha – 6,630,018. This is not to say that Odisha has provided almost twice as much credit to its farmers than Gujarat. But it cannot be denied that more credit cards do translate into more dole, and correspondingly more debt for the state exchequer. The Central Fund Releaseunder Important Flagship Schemes as a percentage of total is 2.92% for Gujarat, 5.50% for Odisha while the FTNCA or Financial Transfers under Normal Central Assistance (Plan) is 3.601% for Gujarat, 5.287% for Odisha.

Irrigation is a critical issue for us. But before one cites the progress or lack thereof made by Gujarat on irrigation and water management, it is important to state one UPA government figure. Despite our best efforts, the all India figures for_Conveyance Efficiency_, _On Farm Application Efficiency_, and _Overall Project Water Use Efficiency_ are 69%, 52%, and 38% respectively. What this means is that, howsoever big the dam, howsoever extensive the canal or irrigation system of any state, the water-use efficiency remains a pitiful 38%. There can be no worse indictment of the way we as a nation have managed this most precious of resources.

Gujarat has miles to go before it puts into place the canal network that can fetch Narmada water to its most drought-prone areas. While the total planned length of the canal network is 74,626 km, only 22,284.80 km canal construction has been completed in the last four decades. What has caught the attention of the world, though, is the solar panel topped canal project, initiated and completed on a small stretch of canal length. But small stretches of success might fill you urbanites with pride, they don’t irrigate our fields.

So what is Gujarat’s excuse? First, it blames the Central government for not raising the height of the Narmada dam adequately, and second, thorny land acquisition issues make canal construction arduous. Land acquisition is a national problem and as yet there are no clear-cut strategies. Compounding this is the fact that 76% of all displaced people in Gujarat are tribals. Odisha, on the other hand, has a defined re-settlement policy in place but the recent Posco debacle makes it clear that there are gaping holes that need to be addressed.

Meanwhile, Gujarat has done something spectacular. In the knowledge that it is much easier to acquire land for laying pipelines than for constructing canals, Gujarat has put in place a 700 km long water pipeline grid system. Or has it? Startlingly, there is no mention of this achievement in the national media. There is, of course, a Gujarati newspaper and a Gujarat government-sponsored video that describes how all this was made possible. But as I said, no figures and statistics shall be quoted from Modi’s Gujarat for this article. Well, unfortunately, there is hardly anything else to go by. There is one confirmation of the project, from a _PR Newswire_ communiqué: _“Mr. Freddy Svane, Ambassador of Denmark to India said that Gujarat was chosen due to the successful creation of unparalleled State Wide Water Grid that is the biggest of its kind in the world”_. Then there is this _Indian Express_ report quoting a Gujarat official as saying his state is now a water surplus state because of the grid. The best citation for the water grid completion that I could find was an indirect one: the court proceedings of a case where Gujarat admitted under oath the laying down of grid pipelines. It would be perjury if they are lying and so one must – for want of any other media report – believe this court document. In any case, as a farmer I must ask the question: why hasn’t our media covered this water grid that is so vital for us? The Danes have, but not us. The world’s biggest water grid remains unreported in mainstream Indian media. Meanwhile, Modi himself is lying. He says Gujarat irrigated 53 lac hectares of land last year while according to the Central Government, Gujarat irrigated not 53 but 56.18 lac hectares of land.

Technology, electricity, cooperatives, irrigation, bumper produce – all very good and commendable, but there is one crucial aspect where, much to our surprise, Narendra Modi has ditched us. FDI in retail and farming.

I fail to understand why a chief minister who believes in free-market enterprise would side with faux-socialists, quasi-anarchists, and neo-communists on this issue. Many say this is just political posturing, that Modi will listen to reason once he comes to power. To that I say: not good enough. It may very well be that the _kirana_-store_waala_ will put forth his view in _I, Small Businessman_, but this here is my space, space for 833 million farmers, and we are of one voice: FDI in retail and farming _must_ be allowed. We can no longer take rampant corruption and gut-wrenching destruction of our produce at the hands of middlemen. Does Modi know that half of our total marketable farm produce goes under distress sale? There is only 1 market per 115 sq km, no farm infrastructure to talk of, no proper storage facilities – fact is we are being looted mercilessly while you urbanites wait and watch. We are backed by the Consortium of Indian Farmers Association, Bharat Krishak Samaj, and every other farmer body you can think of, and yet no one listens to us. Authoritative studies have reinforced the view thatFDI in farming would only help us but it seems the nation is run not for those who make it run but for those who watch it run, aground.

Well, the time is right and the time is now. I have laid the facts before you, facts given by those who hate Modi, not by those who love him. Now it is up to my farmer brothers and sisters to read my words and press the button on the fateful day. _Jai Kisan!_
Newslaundry – Why Farmers Will Vote For Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## wolfschanzze

VeeraBahadur said:


> You ran away eveytime. Whenever I asked you to prove what you claim , you just vanish.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on give me that elusive link , if you believe in what you say. I tried google but didn't find any.
> 
> 
> 
> Going by Zakir's behaviour, he will have heart attack the day Modi becomes PM.


Those pics aand link come from congress media propaganda cell, there are no links only circulated mails in between its E-NREGA workers which they post as news to fool people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

wolfschanzze said:


> Those pics aand link come from congress media propaganda cell, there are no links only circulated mails in between its E-NREGA workers which they post as new to fool people.


Not just that.... they themselves are foolish enough to think that these are genuine sources... & when they post those FB posts, morphed images & cartoons, they think they are having a debate!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

wolfschanzze said:


> Which world do you live in? Congress wont even win a single seat in andhra and rayalaseema,mininsters are afraid of getting lynched if they talk about congress, nobody to contest as congress ministers in those regions.The ruckus created by congress in telangana will leave congress with no votes. Take it from me I am from AP. i know my state well.




Same here in gujrat no one wants to contest on congress tickit just received this news 

કોંગ્રેસમાં વધુ એક ગાબડુ, અમદાવાદના 5 કોર્પોરેટર,10
મહામંત્રી ભાજપમાં જોડાશે
જીપીપીના ગોરધન ઝડફીયા પણ આજે મોદીને મળે
તેવી અટકળો
5 corporators will join bjp -GujaratNews- Gujarat Samachar : World's Leading Gujarati Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Seeds of the year was million scam, the Opposition Walk Out - www.bhaskar.com
*बीज घोटाले पर विपक्ष ने विधानसभा में किया वॉकआउट*
भास्कर न्यूज|Feb 18, 2014, 08:56AM IST








Prev
Next












*रायपुर. *करोड़ों रुपए का बहुचर्चित साल बीज घोटाला विधानसभा में आज फिर गूंजा। दोषियों पर कार्रवाई की मांग और बीके सिन्हा कमेटी व धीरेंद्र श्रीवास्तव कमेटी की रिपोर्ट को सार्वजनिक करने की मांग को लेकर विपक्ष ने सदन से बहिर्गमन किया। प्रश्नकाल में विधायक भूपेश बघेल की गैर मौजूदगी में सत्यनारायण शर्मा ने यह मामला उठाया। उन्होंने कहा कि अफसरों ने अड़ोस-पड़ोस के राज्यों से 3-4 रुपये किलो में साल बीज खरीदकर सरकार को 10-10 रुपए में बेचे।

इससे सरकार को कम से कम 30 करोड़ रुपए का नुकसान हुआ। वनोपज बीज विकास निगम के एमडी 9-9 साल से अपने पद पर पदस्थ हैं। उसे हटाया क्यों नहीं जा रहा? सरकार की उसमें क्या रुचि है? इसी अधिकारी को दोहरे चार्ज में क्यों रखा गया है? संगीन अपराध करने वालों पर कार्रवाई क्यों नहीं की जा रही? यमंत्री डॉ. रमन सिंह ने जवाब दिया कि मामले की दोनों रिपोर्ट देखी जा सकती हैं। यह कोई गोपनीय नहीं है। प्रकरण में डीएफओ से लेकर नीचे तक के कर्मचारियों को नोटिस जारी की गई है। जशपुर के 28 और सरगुजा के 23 फड़मुंशियों को काली सूची में डाला गया है।

*चीतल मामला, भास्कर की खबर गूंजी*

बिलासपुर के कानन-पेंडारी में 21 चीतलों की मौत का मामला फिर सदन में गूंजा। विधायक अमरजीत भगत ने कहा कि वहां प्रतिबंध के बावजूद पार्टियां होती हैं। जब उन्होंने मुख्यमंत्री से दोषियों पर कार्रवाई करने या इसकी जांच रिपोर्ट के बारे में जानना चाहा तो भाजपा विधायक शिवरतन शर्मा ने उन्हें टोका कि कांग्रेस के विधायकों की समिति भी तो वहां जांच करने गई थी। पहले उस रिपोर्ट को सार्वजनिक करें। शर्मा ने भास्कर का नाम लिए बगैर कहा कि क्योंकि एक अखबार में छापा था कि आप लोगों ने वहां कैसी जांच की। किसके साथ फोटो खिंचवाया। संसदीय कार्यमंत्री अजय चंद्राकर ने कहा कि आप सदन में रिपोर्ट नहीं रखते तो क्या हम यह मान लें कि कांग्रेस की जांच कमेटी फर्जी थी।

मुख्यमंत्री ने जवाब दिया कि जू अथारिटी आफ इंडिया के विशेषज्ञों की टीम जांच में लगी है। इसकी रिपोर्ट आने पर जो भी दोषी होगा उसके खिलाफ कार्रवाई होगी। विधायक मोतीलाल देवांगन ने कहा कि रात में कानन पेंडारी दो चौकीदार और एक गेटमैन के भरोसे रहता है।इसके तीन गेट हैं जिनमें से दो पर ही सीसीटीवी कैमरे लगे हैं। गेट नंबर दो से अधिकारी आते-जाते हैं लेकिन किसी का रिकार्ड नहीं रखा जाता। 

*इन पर है आरोप*

सीएल अग्रवाल उप वन संरक्षक
वीएस ध्रुव उप वन संरक्षक
एसपी रजक उप वन संरक्षक
लारेंस एक्का उप वनमंडलाधिकारी
डीपी पांडे उप वन मंडलाधिकारी
आरके मल्होत्रा उप वन मंडलाधिकारी
आरके सिसोदिया परिक्षेत्र अधिकारी
ईश्वर कुजूर वन क्षेत्रपाल
एसएन मिश्रा वन क्षेत्रपाल
जीएस ठाकुर वन क्षेत्रपाल

*फर्जी समूह निलंबित*

विधानसभा में सोमवार को विधायक राम दयाल उइके ने पोड़ी-उपरोड़ा ब्लाक में एक ही पंचायत में दो स्व-सहायता समूह संचालित करने का मुद्दा उठाया। उन्होंने बिंझरा आंगनबाड़ी केंद्र में ओम साईं कृपा समूह को लाखों रुपए के फर्जी भुगतान पर कार्रवाई की मांग की। मंत्री रमशीला साहू ने कहा कि पंजीयन फर्जी नहीं हैं, लेकिन मामले में किरण उपाध्याय नाम की महिला को निलंबित कर जांच की जा रही है। कोंटा विधायक कवासी लखमा ने भी गचकपल्ली, मैरूसुला, गट्टापल्ली में फर्जी आंगनबाड़ी केंद्र संचालित करने का मामला उठाया। उन्होंने कहा कि कागजों में आंगनबाड़ी केंद्र चल रहे हैं। मंत्री ने इसकी जांच करवाने की बात कही।

*कोरबा में पीने का साफ पानी तक नहीं*

कोरबा विधायक जय सिंह अग्रवाल ने लोगों को पीने का साफ नहीं मिलने का मुद्दा उठाया। उन्होंने कहा कि कोयला खदानों व पानी के सोर्स की समस्या की वजह से खासकर ग्रामीण इलाकों में पीने का पानी तक नहीं मिल रहा है। सीएम ने उन्हें भरोसा दिलाया कि जल्दी ही 8 लाख लीटर वाला उच्च जलागार बनाया जाएगा। इसमें 13 करोड़ मंजूर किए गए हैं।


*कालेज, राजस्व में थोक भर्ती : पांडेय*

तकनीकी शिक्षा एवं राजस्व मंत्री प्रेमप्रकाश पांडेय ने कहा कि प्रदेश में राजस्व विभाग और कालेजों के पदों को भरने के लिए एक साल के भीतर प्रक्रिया पूरी की जाएगी। इसमें पटवारी से लेकर आरआई, तहसीलदार, कालेजों में प्रोफेसर, आईटीआई में शिक्षक और रजिस्ट्रार के पदों पर भर्ती की जाएगी। इसके लिए पीएससी और विभाग के लिए यह एक साल का टास्क होगा।

उन्होंने कहा कि प्रदेश में लगने वाले उद्योगों में स्थानीय लोगों को रोजगार दिलाने के लिए नया कानून लाएंगे। प्रदेश में लागू उद्योग नीति को कानूनी जामा पहनाया जाएगा, ताकि जिन किसानों की जमीन पर उद्योग लगती है, उनके परिवार को वहां रोजगार मिल सके।

इसके लिए हम इसी सत्र में नया बिल लाने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं। इसमें निवेशकों को प्रोत्साहित किया जाएगा। पांडेय ने सोमवार को विधानसभा में बजट अनुदान मांग और कटौती प्रस्ताव का जवाब देते हुए कहा कि हम इस साल नया कालेज नहीं खोल रहे हैं, बल्कि जिन कालेजों को पिछले साल खोला गया था, वहां भवन बनाए जा रहे हैं। छात्रों को उच्च शिक्षा के लिए अब एक प्रतिशत की दर से ऋण उपलब्ध कराया जाएगा। राज्य सरकार उन्हें 13 प्रतिशत की सब्सिडी देगी। जिन छात्रों को बैंक ऋण में दिक्कत हो रही है, उसके लिए एक सिस्टम तैयार कर रहे हैं। वे छात्र कालेज, विश्वविद्यालय और संचालनालय में शिकायत कर सकेंगे। इसका तत्काल निराकरण किया जाएगा। प्रदेश में पिछले साल कालेजों को छात्रों को 13 हजार लैपटाप और 2955 टेबलेट बांटे गए। अब कालेजों में प्रवेश लेते ही छात्रों को लैपटाप दिए जाएंगे।

पांडेय ने कहा कि हालांकि अब रोजगार कार्यालयों में मात्र पंजीयन हो रहे हैं। लेकिन फिर भी ये सक्रिय हैं। रोजगार मेले के माध्यम से ये लोगों को रोजगार दिला रहे हैं।

सरकारी जमीन से मुक्त करेंगे कब्जा
सरकारी जमीन पर अवैध कब्जे पर पांडेय ने कहा कि अवैध कब्जाधारियों के खिलाफ कार्रवाई की जाएगी। गांवों में हम पहले निस्तार की जमीन को मुक्त कराएंगे। तालाबों में होने वाले तिक्रमण को हटाना हमारी प्राथमिकता होगी। हम किसी भी स्तर तक जाकर कब्जा हटवाएंगे। जमीन की रजिस्ट्री (पंजीयन) को तहसील कार्यालय से सीधा जोड़ा जाएगा, ताकि उसमें होने वाले फर्जीवाड़े में रोकथाम लगे। कृषि भूमि के संरक्षण के लिए उपमंत्रीमंडलीय समिति का गठन किया गया है। उसकी सिफारिशों के आधार पर कृषि भूमि का संरक्षण किया जाएगा।

*इन्होंने उठाया मुद्दा*

*जनकराम वर्मा :* उद्योगों के लिए किसानों की जमीन ले ली गई, लेकिन किसी के परिवार को नौकरी नहीं मिली है।

*सांवलाराम डाहरे :* सरकारी जमीन पर स्थापित धार्मिक स्थलों को पट्टा दिया जाए। जामुल में कालेज और अहिवारा में आईटीआई शुरू होना चाहिए।

*अनिला भेडिय़ा :* ग्रामीणों को पेशी में बुला लिया जाता है, लेकिन एसडीएम अपने दफ्तर में नहीं रहते। ग्रामीण परेशान होते हैं।

*कवासी लखमा :* बस्तर क्या छत्तीसगढ़ का हिस्सा नहीं है, तो फिर वहां अफसर क्यों नहीं रहते। एसडीएम से लेकर तहसीलदार, आरआई और पटवारी के पद खाली हैं।

*संतोष बाफना : *जगदलपुर नगर निगम में अभी तक नजूल सीट नहीं बनी है, जिससे लोगों को परेशानी होती है।

*लखन देवांगन :* एसईसीएल अपने कोयला खदान के लिए ग्रामीणों का मकान तोड़ रही है। ग्रामीणों के विस्थापन पर ध्यान दें।

*दलेश्वर साहू :* तहसील कार्यालय में न नायब तहसीलदार हैं और न बाबू। डोंगरगांव में कृषि कालेज शुरू किया जाए।

*सत्यनारायण शर्मा : *काठाडीह में पत्रकारिता विश्वविद्यालय को 62 एकड़ जमीन दी गई है। ग्रामीणों की निस्तारी के लिए जमीन नहीं बची है। विवि को जरूरत के मुताबिक जमीन ही दी जाए।
*विधायक पर हमले का मामला उठा*

महासमुंद के निर्दलीय विधायक डॉ. विमल चोपड़ा व उनके समर्थकों पर शराब माफिया के हमले का मामला विधानसभा में गूंजा। विधायकों ने जनप्रतिनिधि पर हमले को गंभीर बताया। चोपड़ा ने शून्यकाल में सदन को घटना की जानकारी दी। उन्होंने कहा कि वे अवैध शराब बिक्री रोकने गए थे तब उन्हें व समर्थकों को कुचलने की कोशिश की गई। कार्यकर्ताओं को पीटा गया। 

मामले की थाने में रिपोर्ट की गई लेकिन उचित कार्रवाई नहीं हो रही है। धनेंद्र साहू ने घटना पर सदन में चर्चा कराने की मांग करते हुए कहा कि विधायक पर शराब माफिया का हमला गंभीर बात है। सदन में ध्यानाकर्षण के दौरान विधायक डॉ. सनम जांगड़े ने बलौदाबाजार में शाला भवन बनाने में अनियमितता के मामले पर स्कूल शिक्षा मंत्री केदार कश्यप का ध्यान आकृष्ट किया। उन्होंने कहा कि निर्माण में घटिया सामग्री इस्तेमाल की जा रही है।

मंत्री ने उन्हें बताया कि मामले में सहायक आयुक्त को निलंबित कर दिया गया है। भविष्य में भी गुणवत्ता की जांच करवाकर काम कराएंगे। विधायक अमरजीत भगत ने राजस्व अनुभाग सीतापुर में किसानों को मुआवजा वितरण न किए जाने की ओर राजस्व मंत्री प्रेमप्रकाश पांडेय का ध्यान आकृष्ट किया। मंत्री ने कहा कि सभी मामलों में अर्जित भूमि का अवार्ड पारित करके प्रभावित किसानों को मुआवजा दिलाया जाएगा।

*रेत संकट दूर करेंगे: सीएम*

रायपुरत्न मुख्यमंत्री ने विधानसभा में कहा कि प्रदेश में रेत का संकट जल्दी दूर करने की कोशिशें हो रही हैं। विधायक शंकर ध्रुवा ने इस मामले को उठाया था। उन्होंने कहा कि सरकार को राजस्व की हानि हो रही है। सत्यनारायण शर्मा ने कहा कि बिना किसी प्रस्ताव के पंचायतें रेत के ठेके दे रही हैं। इसकी जांच होना चाहिए। मुख्यमंत्री ने कहा कि रेत के अवैध परिवहन को रोकने सख्ती से कार्रवाई करेंगे। नेशनल ग्रीन ट्रिब्यूनल ने पर्यावरण मंजूरी अनिवार्य कर दी है। इस वजह से कई खदानें बंद हो गई हैं।






अब जब मोदीजी भ्रष्टाचार की बातें करते हैं तो वही मुहावरा याद आता है-"उल्टा चोर,कोतवाल को डांटे

*Modi Ji using Adani's Jet Plane to travel in his rallies. No wonder why he is giving benefits to Adani in Gujarat...!!!*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Their prominent worker was involved in high level corruption right under their PM candidate's nose? It doesn't sound satisfying though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

The Street Vendors Bill has been passed in Rajya Sabha. The Bill provides for protection of livelihoods rights, social security of street vendors, regulation of urban street vending in India.

Live: Telangana Bill postponed in Rajya Sabha as House gets adjourned for the day

समाज के हर वर्ग की तरक्की से ही देश की तरक्की हो सकती है। समावेशन की राजनीति का एक और उदहारण, रेहड़ी वालों को मिला उनका अधिकार। संसद में स्ट्रीट वेंडर्स बिल पारित।


----------



## fsayed

Ans this #feku : BJP did 'Dhansangrah' in 2012 too. But after the elections there was no public scrutiny done about the funds. Why




Ans this #feku : Why did BJP never gave the account of the money collected for Ram Temple? Wasn't this black money?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

JanjaWeed said:


>






The Rajya Sabha today passed the Street Vendors (Protection of Livelihood and Regulation of Street-vending) Bill. The Bill will protect street vendors from arbitrary harassment and ensure that their livelihood rights are protected.


----------



## drunken-monke

Puchtoon said:


> Now TRS will ally with Cong or merge (pre poll or post poll)
> YSRCP and kiran reddy gang will sweep seemadhra
> 
> 
> Who will loose ? TDP and BJP
> 
> Samjhe?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/435724206743891968


That was the plan.. And many knew it... Sad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

*Ready to accept funds from mukesh ambani if they are lower than 10 lakh :AAP*

*



*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436114347878666240

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot




----------



## fsayed

Congress vice president and Amethi MP Sh Rahul Gandhi will visit Amethi today. 

He will innaugrate new plant of Rail Neer as well as Multi Purpose Hall of Indian Raiway. In addition he will always innaugrate FM Radio station, new branches of SBI and welcome hall of Indian Railways.


----------



## fsayed

Puchtoon said:


> *Ready to accept funds from mukesh ambani if they are lower than 10 lakh :AAP*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436114347878666240


chor party


----------



## The_Showstopper

Roybot said:


>



How can you term Mr Asaduddin owaisi a traitor? He can be termed as religious fundamentalist but calling him a traitor is far fetched statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

fsayed said:


> chor party


these words don't suit congress


----------



## fsayed

Puchtoon said:


> these words doesn't suit congress


plz check my previous post about bjp chori on same thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> plz check my previous post about bjp chori on same thread



In this thread, your net effect is that you have made everybody hate the Congress even more. Do you realise you're doing more harm than good?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed




----------



## fsayed

kbd-raaf said:


> In this thread, your net effect is that you have made everybody hate the Congress even more. Do you realise you're doing more harm than good?


truth is always bitter


----------



## JanjaWeed

Puchtoon said:


> *Ready to accept funds from mukesh ambani if they are lower than 10 lakh :AAP*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436114347878666240



Araywah... chit bhi meri pat bhi meri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> truth is always bitter



Lol, if you say so. So do tell me, if not to convince people to change their minds, what has been your purpose on this thread?


----------



## Puchtoon

fsayed said:


> plz check my previous post about bjp chori on same thread









*1,76,000,00000000 + 200,000,00000000+ 70,000,00000000 Itna kafi nahi ?*

Enuff said

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

The_Showstopper said:


> How can you term Mr Asaduddin owaisi a traitor? He can be termed as religious fundamentalist but calling him a traitor is far fetched statement.



Oh yeah openly saying give us few minutes without police and see what 25 Crore Mulims will do to the 100 Crore Hindus is not traitorous at all.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/285276545860390912





For how long should Indians suffer because of the UPA's corruption and incompetence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Roybot said:


> Oh yeah openly saying give us few minutes without police and see what 25 Crore Mulims will do to the 100 Crore Hindus is not traitorous at all.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/285276545860390912



When you don't know who made that statement, why do you make false allegations? Or is that something normal to you?


----------



## Roybot

The_Showstopper said:


> When you don't know who made that statement, why do you make false allegations? Are is that something which is normal for you?



I know his brother made the statement, they both belong to the same party.

*Majlis-e-Ittehadul Muslimeen president and Hyderabad MP Asaduddin Owaisi on Thursday strongly condemned the action of Andhra Pradesh police in charging his brother Akbaruddin Owaisi with sedition, in connection with his alleged hate speech against a particular community last month.*

Asaduddin held special prayers at Nampally Dargah in Hyderabad in the afternoon along with religious leaders for the early release of his younger brother. Speaking on the occasion, the MIM president accused the Kiran Kumar Reddy government in the state of acting with vengeance against Akbaruddin only because the MIM had withdrawn its support to the Congress party.

"Akbaruddin has not committed any sedition. All that he was referring to was equal justice to all the religions. I have full faith in the judiciary and the courts would decide whether my brother had committed any mistake or not. I am confident that my brother would come out of the case unscathed," Asaduddin said.



Read more at: Hate speech: MIM leader Akbaruddin Owaisi's brother Asaduddin says party ready to face law : South, News - India Today


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> *Ready to accept funds from mukesh ambani if they are lower than 10 lakh :AAP*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436114347878666240



Jaisa maa (Cong) waisa beta (AAPCong)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Roybot said:


> I know his brother made the statement, they both belong to the same party.



Mate just because he belongs to the same party doesn't mean all of them are same. Can we accuse some other leader of BJP just because Maya Kodnani was responsible for innocent people's death.


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 17689


----------



## JanjaWeed

​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

The_Showstopper said:


> Mate just because he belongs to the same party doesn't mean all of them are same. Can we accuse some other leader of BJP just because Maya Kodnani was responsible for innocent people's death.



Its not just about belonging the same party. Apart from being his brother, he also condemned the charges that were made against his younger brothe, a man accused of sedition and waging war against the state.

If he had any integrity, he should have booted Akbaruddin from the party, but he did no such thing, which makes him just as bad.



> On 24 December 2012, Owaisi addressed a rally of twenty to twenty-five thousand people in the Nirmal town of Adilabad district of Andhra Pradesh. In his two-hour long speech, Owaisi made multiple comments against Hindus, Hindu deities, Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, Vishva Hindu Parishad, Bharatiya Janata Party, Narendra Modi, India and United States of America.[8][9][10][11][12][14][31][32] In his speech, Owaisi said that the 250 million Indian Muslims needed only 15 minutes without the police to show one billion Hindus who is more powerful.[8][33] Punjab Kesari reported that Owaisi referred to the Hindus as "impotent" and the Indian police as the "impotent army".[32] He said that not even one crore impotent men can together father one child.[32] He said that these people (Hindus) cannot face the Muslims, and whenever the Muslims start dominating the Hindus, the impotent army (police) intervenes.[32][34][35][36] Owaisi said that "we (Muslims) will not let you (India or Hindus) live peacefully,"[37] and added that the Muslims could "teach the rest of the country a lesson".[14]
> 
> Owaisi referred to Ajmal Amir Kasab, one of the Pakistani militants of the 2008 Mumbai attacks, as a "child", and compared him with Narendra Modi.[6] He asked if Kasab was hanged then why is Modi not hanged, and said that the reason was only because Kasab was a Pakistani and Modi is Indian. He said that if the Muslims of India united like the Muslims of Andhra Pradesh, Narendra Modi would soon be hanged.[10][11] Owaisi threatened that if his words were not heard, "O India, destruction and ruin will be your fate".[10][31] He threatened that India will witness a bloodshed which has not been seen in the last 1000 years.[31][38] He also dared Narendra Modi to come to Hyderabad, threatening by saying "we will show him then".[10] Owaisi justified the Mumbai bombings of 1993 by saying they were a reaction to the demolition of Babri Masjid and atrocities on Muslims in India.[10][32] He also questioned the punishment handed out to the accused of the bombings, naming Tiger Memon as one of those punished even though Tiger Memon is still at large.[10]


----------



## The_Showstopper

Roybot said:


> I know his brother made the statement, they both belong to the same party.
> 
> *Majlis-e-Ittehadul Muslimeen president and Hyderabad MP Asaduddin Owaisi on Thursday strongly condemned the action of Andhra Pradesh police in charging his brother Akbaruddin Owaisi with sedition, in connection with his alleged hate speech against a particular community last month.*
> 
> Asaduddin held special prayers at Nampally Dargah in Hyderabad in the afternoon along with religious leaders for the early release of his younger brother. Speaking on the occasion, the MIM president accused the Kiran Kumar Reddy government in the state of acting with vengeance against Akbaruddin only because the MIM had withdrawn its support to the Congress party.
> 
> "Akbaruddin has not committed any sedition. All that he was referring to was equal justice to all the religions. I have full faith in the judiciary and the courts would decide whether my brother had committed any mistake or not. I am confident that my brother would come out of the case unscathed," Asaduddin said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: Hate speech: MIM leader Akbaruddin Owaisi's brother Asaduddin says party ready to face law : South, News - India Today



Let the court decide whether it is sedition or not. And if this is what you imply then what do you have to say about this....  

BJP honours MLAs accused in Muzaffarnagar riots - Hindustan Times


----------



## Jason bourne

Congress MLA from Somnath and Rajput community leader Jashabhai Barad resigns as MLA, meets Narendra Modi, rejoins BJP.

Ek or ..congress khatam ho rahi he gujrat me

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

Roybot said:


> Its not just about belonging the same party. Apart from being his brother, he also condemned the charges that were made against his younger brothe, a man accused of sedition and waging war against the state.
> 
> If he had any integrity, he should have booted Akbaruddin from the party, but he did no such thing, which makes him just as bad.



If this is what you think about Mr Asadauddin, so what do you have to say abt my previous post?


----------



## Roybot

The_Showstopper said:


> Let the court decide whether it is sedition or not. And if this is what you imply then what do you have to say about this....
> 
> BJP honours MLAs accused in Muzaffarnagar riots - Hindustan Times



Firstly, there is substantiated proof of what Akbaruddin said, no such proof of any wrongdoing by the BJP MLAs, and lets not forget the National Security Act charges against them were later dropped by the police. Just cause the SP goverment decided to book them, doesn't mean they did the crime. If the crime committed by them is proved then yes, I would be the first to demand their termination from BJP.

Having said, local BJP unit should have avoided facilitating them or whatever, until the court case was decided at least. But then its the election time, so such stupid moves are pretty much expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Roybot said:


> Firstly, there is substantiated proof of what Akbaruddin said, no such proof of any wrongdoing by the BJP MLAs, and lets not forget the National Security Act charges against them were later dropped by the police. Just cause the SP goverment decided to book them, doesn't mean they did the crime. If the crime committed by them is proved then yes, I would be the first to demand their termination from BJP.
> 
> Having said, local BJP unit should have avoided facilitating them or whatever, until the court case was decided at least. But then its the election time, so such stupid moves are pretty much expected.



The only thing we can say right now is that the courts have to decide whether those BJP leaders and Owaisi are guilty or not. So let's wait till then instead of passing our own judgement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

The_Showstopper said:


> The only thing we can say right now is that the courts have to decide whether those BJP leaders and Owaisi are guilty or not. So let's wait till then instead of passing our own judgement.



I can pass my judgement based on the hate speech, you don't have to agree with it. 

On topic,

*Surely India deserves better than this!*


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The_Showstopper

Roybot said:


> I can pass my judgement based on the hate speech, you don't have to agree with it.



Sure. So be it...


----------



## Roybot




----------



## fsayed




----------



## fsayed




----------



## JanjaWeed

*Sitting Congress MLA Jasa Barad quits; back in BJP fold*

In a major setback to Congress ahead of the Lok Sabha polls, their sitting MLA from Somnath constituency of Junagadh district Jasa Barad, after resigning from the party and also as a member, today rejoined the BJP. 

Barad is the second Congress MLA who has crossed over to BJP in recent times. 

The three-time MLA today submitted his resignation toGujarat Assembly Speaker Vajubhai Vala in presence of BJP local leaders. 

He later drove to state BJP headquarters, where he was welcomed to the party by state unit BJP president R C Falduand other BJP leaders. 

Barad was earlier associated with BJP. However, he left the party along with former Chief Minister Shankarsinh Vaghela who formed Rashtriya Janta Party (RJP). Barad later joined Congress with Vaghela. 

"The Congress is in a dormant state. It lacks leaders, while on the other hand when BJP is projecting Narendra Modi as its prime ministerial candidate, I am confident that under him country will usher in good times," Barad said after joining BJP.

Barad belongs to Kshatriya community and is also a president of the Gujarat Rajput Samaj. 

He also said that he has resigned from the primary membership of the Congress party. 

In the last week of January, another Congress MLA from Lathi assembly constituency of Amreli district, Bavku Undhad had also resigned to join the BJP. 

Barad's resignation as Congress MLA from Somnath seat reduces the party's strength in the state Legislative Assembly to 55. This will also necessitate a by-election. 

BJP's tally in the state assembly has increased to 120 and the number of legislators representing Congress party has reduced to 55.


Sitting Congress MLA Jasa Barad quits; back in BJP fold | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Thin attendance at BJP protest against AAP | The Indian Express

*Thin attendance at BJP protest against AAP








The much-hyped BJP dharna to take on the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) proved to be a non-starter on Tuesday. The party’s faction-ridden Delhi unit could not even gather all its MLAs and councillors at Jantar Mantar, the venue of the protest, let alone party workers.

The dharna against the AAP, for which the BJP had been publicising for a week, was given a miss by senior BJP leader Sushma Swaraj, who was expected to address the gathering. Many workers who came said they were pressurised by party leaders to attend the dharna. Several workers left in the middle of the dharna, which did not last more than three hours.

While Delhi unit chief Vijay Goel and Harsh Vardhan repeated what they have been saying since the fall of the AAP government, the party cadre protested, saying the dharna could not even bring the party’s district presidents and MLAs on the same stage.

Even a gathering of the Lingayat community, who had congregated at Jantar Mantar just 50 metres away from where the BJP was holding its dharna, was bigger than the crowd at the latter.

What upset party workers further was the fact that state leaders made no attempt to hide the dissension in the Delhi unit in public. “When one leader started his speech, another left. Other leaders on the stage criticised the party for organising the dharna half-heartedly. It has done more harm to the BJP than to the AAP. We should learn from this episode,” a senior BJP leader present at Jantar Mantar said.

Newly appointed Delhi in-charge Prabhat Jha, who was present at the dharna, launched an attack on the AAP. “The Congress and AAP misrule of 49 days ruined Delhi,” he said.

Goel targeted Shazia Ilmi and Arvind Kejriwal in his address.

Several BJP workers said their pockets were picked at the protest venue. The mismanagement at the dharna could be gauged from the fact that Goel and former Leader of Opposition in the Assembly Jagdish Mukhi lost their shoes. BJP leader Kishan Lal Dhillon’s wallet was stolen.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Sushil Modi claims that Nitish could join hands with BJP again*


> BJP leader Sushil Kumar Modi today claimed he did not rule out Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar joining hands with the saffron party again.
> 
> "He had joined hands with BJP in the past as per his need ... If the need arises again, he will join hands with the party," Modi, a former deputy chief minister, said.
> 
> He said that history was witness that the Janata Party andJanata Dal had thrice joined hands with the BJP to win power. "When they are with us BJP is not a communal party. But the moment they go away, we become a communal party."
> 
> Kumar's problem, he said, was with a 'person' and not the party and his return could not be ruled out.
> 
> On reasons for Kumar's aversion to Narendra Modi, he said that the chief minister who nourished Prime Ministerial ambitions had thought that if BJP made a lightweight PM the allies could have control over him.
> 
> "But, since Narendra Modi is not a lightweight, Kumar's calculation went wrong and he started attacking the Gujaratleader and the BJP," he said.
> 
> He claimed that Kumar knew that if he was with the BJP there was some chance of his becoming Prime Minister in future, but there was no such chance if he was with Congress.
> 
> Modi also challenged Kumar to undergo a polygraph test that then BJP President Nitin Gadkari had said Narendra Modi would not be made the party's Prime Ministerial candidate.
> 
> "I challenge him to undergo a polygraph test... If he undergoes a lie detector test, I will also offer myself for a similar test that will be covered live on electronic media."
> 
> The senior BJP leader said that according to Kumar he had fixed an appointment with Gadkari who had told him that BJP would consult NDA allies before deciding on its PM nominee.
> 
> "But, he led his party JD(U) to walk out of NDA beforehand," he said.
> 
> Modi said a lie detector test would also reveal Kumar's parleys with Union Finance minister P Chidambaram asking for a tie up between Congress and JD(U) after split in NDA.
> 
> It did not happen as the Congress was set to ally with RJD of Lalu Prasad, Modi claimed.
> 
> Sushil Modi claims that Nitish could join hands with BJP again | Business Standard



BJP is better off without Nitish & his ego.. atleast they have chance of governing solo in Bihar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


>



Oh well.. doesn't matter as long as he gets a chance to cut the ribbon & photographed at the same time!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

fsayed said:


> plz check my previous post about bjp chori on same thread




They are blind to reality and truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

‘Modi key conspirator of 2002 riots, not fit for PM’ | The Indian Express

*‘Modi key conspirator of 2002 riots, not fit for PM’*
Express News Service | Ahmedabad | February 18, 2014 6:47 am





Justice Suresh terms the campaign of Gujarat’s development as “fiction” in the book.

Justice Hosbet Suresh, former Judge of Bombay High Court Monday said that CM Narendra Modi was the main conspirator of the 2002 Gujarat riots and was not a suitable candidate as Prime Minister of India.

Justice Suresh, one of the members of Concerned Citizens’ Tribunal that probed into the 2002 Gujarat riots and prepared a report, was speaking at the launch of a book in the city. Justice Suresh added that it would be dangerous for the country to have Modi as PM. Turning down the clean chit given to Modi by a magisterial court, Justice Suresh also said that there were many evidences against Modi and the issue was still to be adjudicated by the High Court and Supreme Court. “Supreme Court has not given him a clean chit,” he said.

Justice Suresh, who was in the city for the release of Sachchai Gujarat Ki, written by professor of an arts college in Ahmedabad, Hemantkumar Shah. The author terms the campaign of Gujarat’s development as “fiction” in the book. Justice Suresh said that as a member of the Concerned Citizens’ Tribunal, he — along with former Supreme Court judges V Krishna Iyer and P B Sawant — had toured Gujarat extensively for 15 days after 2002 riots. Justice Iyer, who chaired the tribunal, has given testimonials to Modi.

“Modi was the main conspirator of Gujarat riots,” Justice Suresh said.

“What happened in Best Bakery case? All the accused were acquitted by the trial court. But the same case got transferred to Maharashtra and the accused got convicted,” Justice Suresh said. “He is like Hitler. What happened after Hitler came to power? World War broke out. I do not rule out the possibility of (something) similar if he becomes the PM.”

Referring to the conviction of Maya Kodnani in the 2002 Naroda Patiya massacre and Modi’s complicity in the riots, he said, “Whose person is Kodnani? Modi’s.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


>





This is the proof that congress always care for people it does not stop people from utilizing facility. This expressway is made with the central govt. fund and state have congress CM who care for people.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Former Arunachal CM joins BJP | Business Standard



Bhai Zakir said:


> This is the proof that congress always care for people it does not stop people from utilizing facility. This expressway is made with the central govt. fund and state have congress CM who care for people.
> .



But keep waiting for LS poll whistle to blow before cutting ribbon. 

Shameless opportunists

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

JanjaWeed said:


> *Actor Nana Patekar likely to get green signal from BJP to contest against Priya Dutt in LS polls *





BJP's another Fake propogenda busted

*Nana Patekar rejects BJP offer to contest against Priya*

Patekar rejects BJP offer to contest against Priya - Hindustan Times

*I CAN NEVER BE IN POLITICS : Nana Patekar*

Mera swabhaav aisa hai ki main munh par bol deta hoon.Party mein rehkar waisa nahi chalta hai.Isliye main party mein nahi jaa sakta.I might even tell the party chief that hes wrong and then I would be chucked out of that party. *Aise hi chalta rahega aur ek mahine mein 30 party khatam ho jaayengi. Main aise akela hi theek hoon.*

ePaper Lite - Times of India Publications


In a exclusive interview to The Times of India, *Nana Patekar have praised Arvind Kejriwal being a honest leader and who didn't get sufficient time to perform* and *Nana Patekar have also said that he will not join any party.*

ePaper Lite - Times of India Publications

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## fsayed




----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Puchtoon said:


> *Claim Check: 13,000 government schools shut in Gujarat*
> Rahul Gandhi says 13,000 government schools have been shut in Gujarat
> *Claim:* 13,000 government schools have been shut in Gujarat.
> *Who:* Congress party vice-president Rahul Gandhi.
> *Where:* At a rally in Bardoli, Gujarat, on 8 February.
> *Check: He is wrong.*
> 
> *District-level school statistics show the number of elementary* schools in Gujarat has actually increased from 40,943 in 2011-12 to 42,745 by September 2012*.
> 
> It would appear that the claim is based on a resolution passed by the state government’s education department on 9 June 2011, that suggests that 13,450 primary schools with a class strength of less than 100 students be merged with the nearest bigger schools keeping in mind the Right to Education Act that states provision of a school within a radius of 1km (for Classes I-V) and 3km (for Classes VI-VIII). Of these, there are 6,826 primary schools that have less than 50 students.
> 
> The resolution cites lack of adequate students, lower staff strength and financial unavailability for running these schools. It directs all district education officers, city education committees and _zila panchayat_s to make note of such schools with less than 100 students. Merging these schools with more successful government schools in the neighbourhood would provide for better infrastructure, better education and save on costs, the circular from the state’s education department (in Gujarati) said.
> 
> Source: _District Information System for Education ( DISE ), Gujarat education department resolution_


_http://gujarat-education.gov.in/education/Portal/News/96_1_PRE-11-230849-K-9-5-2011-2.pdf_

- *Gujarat is among the worst performers, at rank 34, on the crucial parameter of access to elementary education. *Access takes into account density of schools per 10 square km, availability of schools for every 1000 children, ratio of primary and upper schools. In 2011-12, the state was ranked 33rd.

- In the latest rankings, for 2012-13, Gujarat's slide is most evident at the primary (classes 1-5) level, where the state ranked 28th compared with 12th in the previous year. At the upper primary (classes 6-8) level, the state fell six spots to 14th from 8th.

Gujarat drops in annual educational development index - Economic Times



> *Claim Check: Rahul Gandhi on the number of information commissioners in Gujarat*
> Rahul Gandhi says there is only one right to information commissioner in Gujarat when there should be 10
> *What:* There is only one right to information commissioner in Gujarat when there should be 10.
> *Who:* Rahul Gandhi, vice-president of the Congress party that leads the ruling United Progressive Alliance.
> *Where:* At a farmer’s rally in Bardoli in Gujarat on 8 February.
> *Check:* *He is wrong*.
> There are three right to information commissioners in Gujarat. They are D. Rajagopalan, chief information commissioner and former chief secretary of the Gujarat government, Balwant Singh and V.S. Gadhavi, information commissioners. India’s government transparency law says that there should be a maximum of 10 information commissioners in a state but does not stipulate a minimum number.
> Source: Gujarat information commission, RTI Act



1.) The fact remains that Rahul Gandhi is correct that Modi only appointed only 1 Information Commissioner as a formality as it is binding for him being a Govt. of India law.

2.) Then Rahul Gandhi have said that he appointed 2 information commissioners on the order of the high court which is correct.

3.) *If Modi is serious about corruption issue why don't he appoint information commissioners in the Gujarat?? 
*
*Why he only moves when he was forced by the Gujarat High Court and have got hard spanking on his fat butt?*

4.) Gujarat still have one of the lowest information commissioners in India despite the fact that it have huge backlog of RTI applications.

Gujarat HC asks govt to appoint two information commissioners - The Times of India

*"In view of the backlog of thousands of RTI appeals, the high court has asked the state government to fill the vacant posts according to the order issued on August 12, 2012,"*

*Gujarat HC asks Modi govt to appoint two information commissioners
*

Gujarat HC asks govt to appoint two information commissioners - The Times of India

*High Court directs Gujarat govt. to appoint more information commissioners*

High Court directs govt. to appoint more information commissioners


_*



Claim Check

Click to expand...





: Narendra Modi on poor school infrastructure in West Bengal

Click to expand...

*_


> _Modi says only 35% schools in West Bengal have electricity and only 60% girls’ schools have toilets_
> 
> *Claim:* Only 35% schools in West Bengal have electricity and only 60% girls’ schools have toilets.
> *Who:* Narendra Modi, Gujarat chief minister and Bharatiya Janata Party’s prime ministerial candidate.
> *Where:* At a public meeting in Kolkata on 5 February.
> *Check:* *He is correct*, based on publicly available data.
> According to statistics collected under a human resource development ministry programme, 35.48% of West Bengal schools have electricity; and only 59.3% have a functional girls’ toilets (data is from 2011-12).
> More recent data from the Annual Status of Education Report (Aser) only has information on toilets in rural schools. It says 53.7% of schools (in villages) in West Bengal have functional girls’ toilets.
> To be sure, this has been contested by the Trinamool Congress-led West Bengal government, which claimed that all schools had electricity and 82.8% had a functional toilet for girls. These figures are being displayed on the state government’s school education department site. Mint could not independently verify these numbers.
> Source: District information system on education, 2011-12; Annual Status of Education Report 2013; West Bengal school education department website



1.) "The research team, which provided him with these figures, clearly depended on an old report. 

According to the report of a review committee meeting held today, *98 per cent schools in West Bengal have toilets while most primary, upper primary, secondary and higher secondary schools have uninterrupted power supply*,"

2.) It pointed out that *West Bengal is the only state in India to have a power bank.*

3.) West Bengal will achieve 100 per cent rural electrification by December 2014.

Narendra Modi gave factually incorrect data about Bengal: Trinamool - News Oneindia

Narendra Modi gave 'factually incorrect' data about West Bengal, says Trinamool Congress | NDTV.com

Narendra Modi gave factually incorrect data about West Bengal says Trinamool Congress

Modi gave "factually incorrect" data about Bengal: TMC

Modi Gave Factually Incorrect Data About WB: TMC

*



Who is FENKU?

Click to expand...

*


>



The one and only Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


>



These are not even scams.

But I do love how the Congressis are promoting the AAP 
Yay 



Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) "The research team, which provided him with these figures, clearly depended on an old report.
> 
> According to the report of a review committee meeting held today, *98 per cent schools in West Bengal have toilets while most primary, upper primary, secondary and higher secondary schools have uninterrupted power supply*,"
> 
> 2.) It pointed out that *West Bengal is the only state in India to have a power bank.*
> 
> 3.) West Bengal will achieve 100 per cent rural electrification by December 2014.
> 
> Narendra Modi gave factually incorrect data about Bengal: Trinamool - News Oneindia
> 
> Narendra Modi gave 'factually incorrect' data about West Bengal, says Trinamool Congress | NDTV.com
> 
> Narendra Modi gave factually incorrect data about West Bengal says Trinamool Congress
> 
> Modi gave "factually incorrect" data about Bengal: TMC
> 
> Modi Gave Factually Incorrect Data About WB: TMC
> 
> The one and only Modi.



Oh really? So much has changed in 1 year under TMC rule? ONE year? You didn't even read did you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP's another Fake propogenda busted
> 
> *Nana Patekar rejects BJP offer to contest against Priya*
> 
> Patekar rejects BJP offer to contest against Priya - Hindustan Times
> 
> *I CAN NEVER BE IN POLITICS : Nana Patekar*
> 
> Mera swabhaav aisa hai ki main munh par bol deta hoon.Party mein rehkar waisa nahi chalta hai.Isliye main party mein nahi jaa sakta.I might even tell the party chief that hes wrong and then I would be chucked out of that party. *Aise hi chalta rahega aur ek mahine mein 30 party khatam ho jaayengi. Main aise akela hi theek hoon.*
> 
> ePaper Lite - Times of India Publications
> 
> 
> In a exclusive interview to The Times of India, *Nana Patekar have praised Arvind Kejriwal being a honest leader and who didn't get sufficient time to perform* and *Nana Patekar have also said that he will not join any party.*
> 
> ePaper Lite - Times of India Publications



See the date of your link , it's 7/02/14.

And now see the date of this link.

Nana Patekar likely to get green signal from BJP to contest against Priya Dutt in LS polls - mdaily.bhaskar.com

Again failed Propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP's another Fake propogenda busted
> 
> *Nana Patekar rejects BJP offer to contest against Priya*
> 
> Patekar rejects BJP offer to contest against Priya - Hindustan Times
> 
> *I CAN NEVER BE IN POLITICS : Nana Patekar*
> 
> Mera swabhaav aisa hai ki main munh par bol deta hoon.Party mein rehkar waisa nahi chalta hai.Isliye main party mein nahi jaa sakta.I might even tell the party chief that hes wrong and then I would be chucked out of that party. *Aise hi chalta rahega aur ek mahine mein 30 party khatam ho jaayengi. Main aise akela hi theek hoon.*
> 
> ePaper Lite - Times of India Publications
> 
> 
> In a exclusive interview to The Times of India, *Nana Patekar have praised Arvind Kejriwal being a honest leader and who didn't get sufficient time to perform* and *Nana Patekar have also said that he will not join any party.*
> 
> ePaper Lite - Times of India Publications



wow.. congratulations! it's a party time for you, man! here... have some!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) The fact remains that Rahul Gandhi is correct that Modi only appointed only 1 Information Commissioner as a formality as it is binding for him being a Govt. of India law.
> 2.) Then Rahul Gandhi have said that he appointed 2 information commissioners on the order of the high court which is correct.
> 3.) If Modi is serious about corruption issue why don't he appoint information commissioners in the Gujarat??
> Why he only moves when he was forced by the Gujarat High Court and have got hard spanking on his fat butt?
> 4.) Gujarat still have one of the lowest information commissioners in India despite the fact that it have huge backlog of RTI applications.
> Gujarat HC asks govt to appoint two information commissioners - The Times of India
> "In view of the backlog of thousands of RTI appeals, the high court has asked the state government to fill the vacant posts according to the order issued on August 12, 2012,"



WTF? Are you dumb? Rahul Gandhi is wrong and that's been proven, wtf are you even saying?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ah look.. two tweedles are out in full force! dum & dee...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


>




*What Modi means "I am a anti poor big corporate blue eye boy i will only talk and do nothing. Main Tata, Suzuki aur Ford ko thousands of crore dunga, par gareeb ke pet par laat marunga" *

*The reality check of subsidy by Modi: *

Modi provideds huge power subsidies to the farmers.

Triumph of populism: Is Modi taking forward Cong's subsidy raj? - Firstbiz
Triumph of populism: Is Modi taking forward Congs subsidy raj?


Narendra Modi’s food security math doesn’t work out - Economic Times

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/w...out-how-the-food-bill-was-passed-1063825.html



kbd-raaf said:


> WTF? Are you dumb? Rahul Gandhi is wrong and that's been proven, wtf are you even saying?



Don't be so dumb, *Rahul proved 100% correct, he have said that Modi appointed the information commisres on the order of the Gujarat High Court and i have posted the link to prove that Rahul was right and it was indeed appointed on the Gujarat High Cort Order.*

BTW, can u explain why High Court have to intervene and spank Modi's fat butt ??

why he have not appointed the info commies on its own??


----------



## Jason bourne

Former Chief Minister of Arunachal Pradesh Gegong Apang Join BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> See the date of your link , it's 7/02/14.
> 
> And now see the date of this link.
> 
> Nana Patekar likely to get green signal from BJP to contest against Priya Dutt in LS polls - mdaily.bhaskar.com
> 
> Again failed Propaganda.




This is height of stupidity:

1.) U have posted the link of a *18th Feb *rumor (Mind it its not a official version of Nana Pater, like if a feku fan says Amitabh want to join BJP it does not mean Amitabh have said so its just a rumor)

2.) *What i have posted is a exclusive interview of the Nana Patekar to ToI published today 19 Feb it means mine is the latest one.* 

In which Nana Patekar officially said that:

- *Nana PatekarPraised Arvind Kejriwal*  as a honest leader who didn't get sufficient time to perform.

- *Nana Patekar have clearly said that he will not join politics ever.*


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *What Modi means "I am a anti poor big corporate blue eye boy i will only talk and do nothing. Main Tata, Suzuki aur Ford ko thousands of crore dunga, par gareeb ke pet par laat marunga" *
> 
> *The reality check of subsidy by Modi: *
> 
> Modi provideds huge power subsidies to the farmers.
> 
> Triumph of populism: Is Modi taking forward Cong's subsidy raj? - Firstbiz
> Triumph of populism: Is Modi taking forward Congs subsidy raj?
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi’s food security math doesn’t work out - Economic Times
> 
> Why Modi should be worried about how Lok Sabha passed the Food Bill | Firstpost
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so dumb, *Rahul proved 100% correct, he have said that Modi appointed the information commisres on the order of the Gujarat High Court and i have posted the link to prove that Rahul was right and it was indeed appointed on the Gujarat High Cort Order.*
> 
> BTW, can u explain why High Court have to intervene and spank Modi's fat butt ??
> 
> why he have not appointed the info commies on its own??




Power subsidy is given because Gujarat has surplus Power. He is not doing balancing act to somehow accommodate subsidy bills. 

Rest of your post doesn't contradict with my previous post so thanks for validating my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

http://www.dnaindia.com/ahmedabad/report-gujarat-high-court-order-plugs-rs2000-crore-mining-scam-in-gujarat-1962124

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

fsayed said:


>



That's misleading. According to your own link, Gujarat, which is fifth biggest state by GDP, is fifth in debt. In past 10 years, the debt doubled, like every other state. So should we assume that all Indian states are making deals with corporates? Including Bengal, Keral and Congress ruled state? The debt in Maharashtra is highest, which also doubled in past 10 years.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jason bourne said:


> Former Chief Minister of Arunachal Pradesh Gegong Apang Join BJP.
> 
> View attachment 17719




1.) *How many times he will join the BJP??* 

2.) *10 years ago he have joined the BJP and became the first BJP CM of north eastern state.* 

3.) He is a blot on arunanchal pradesh and old dalbadalu or habitual party hopper 

*BJP have started the unique campaign to make corrupt, criminal and tainted leaders all over India to join the BJP*

*BJP welcomed a very corrupt leader of Arunanchal Pradesh Gegong Apang with open arms as he joined the BJP*







*Gegong Apang arrested in Rs. 1,000-crore PDS scam*

Former Arunachal Chief Minister Gegong Apang arrested | NDTV.com

Gegong Apang arrested in Rs. 1,000-crore PDS scam - The Hindu


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> This is height of stupidity:
> 
> 1.) U have posted the link of a *18th Feb *rumor (Mind it its not a official version of Nana Pater, like if a feku fan says Amitabh want to join BJP it does not mean Amitabh have said so its just a rumor)
> 
> 2.) *What i have posted is a exclusive interview of the Nana Patekar to ToI published today 19 Feb it means mine is the latest one.*
> 
> In which Nana Patekar officially said that:
> 
> - *Nana PatekarPraised Arvind Kejriwal*  as a honest leader who didn't get sufficient time to perform.
> 
> - *Nana Patekar have clearly said that he will not join politics ever.*




You gave HT link and that dates to 7/2/14.

Don't act foolish. Turn to previous page and check your first link. Other links needs password to be accessed.


----------



## Pumba

New joiner 

I am a BJP supporter

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) *How many times he will join the BJP??*
> 
> 2.) *10 years ago he have joined the BJP and became the first BJP CM of north eastern state.*
> 
> 3.) He is a blot on arunanchal pradesh and old dalbadalu or habitual party hopper
> 
> *BJP have started the unique campaign to make corrupt, criminal and tainted leaders all over India to join the BJP*
> 
> *BJP welcomed a very corrupt leader of Arunanchal Pradesh Gegong Apang with open arms as he joined the BJP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gegong Apang arrested in Rs. 1,000-crore PDS scam*
> 
> Former Arunachal Chief Minister Gegong Apang arrested | NDTV.com
> 
> Gegong Apang arrested in Rs. 1,000-crore PDS scam - The Hindu



*
Why double standard buddy ??Your ally LALU was not only arrested but even spent many months in Jail. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> You gave HT link and that dates to 7/2/14.
> 
> Don't act foolish. Turn to previous page and check your first link. Other links needs password to be accessed.



*And obviously u don't read whole post. *

*Now, go and read the link of Times of India e Paper it have today's interview of Nana Patekar.* 



VeeraBahadur said:


> *Why double standard buddy ??Your ally LALU was not only arrested but even spent many months in Jail. *



1.) Where is double standard??? 

2.) Its the BJP that claims the party with the difference. 

3.) Its the BJP which talk about corruption 

4.) *The moment u people accept the truth that both bjp and congress are same or modi is just another cheap, crony politician i will stop posting.* 



Pumba said:


> New joiner
> 
> I am a BJP supporter



APCO ? ?


----------



## Pumba

Bhai Zakir said:


> *And obviously u don't read whole post. *
> 
> *Now, go and read the link of Times of India e Paper it have today's interview of Nana Patekar.*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Where is double standard???
> 
> 2.) Its the BJP that claims the party with the difference.
> 
> 3.) Its the BJP which talk about corruption
> 
> 4.) *The moment u people accept the truth that both bjp and congress are same or modi is just another cheap, crony politician i will stop posting.*
> 
> 
> 
> APCO ? ?


 
Wot ?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *And obviously u don't read whole post. *
> 
> *Now, go and read the link of Times of India e Paper it have today's interview of Nana Patekar.*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Where is double standard???
> 
> 2.) Its the BJP that claims the party with the difference.
> 
> 3.) Its the BJP which talk about corruption
> 
> 4.) *The moment u people accept the truth that both bjp and congress are same or modi is just another cheap, crony politician i will stop posting.*
> 
> 
> 
> APCO ? ?




*I think you din't get my point , did you ?? Arrest is of no value untill person is proved guilty and is sent to jail.*

And give me normal link of TOI which doesn't require password.


----------



## ranjeet

Arun Bhatia - WHY HAVE I WOKEN UP LATE?IS IT BECAUSE I... | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nair saab

LOL song of Rahul...






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152185266352305

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kaniska

I think Vijay Goel is not popular among its cadres...



Bhai Zakir said:


> *Cracks in BJP show as leaders skip state BJP President Vijay Goel meet *
> 
> State in-charge Prabhat Jha, organizational secy Vijay Sharma, MLA from Tughlaqabad Ramesh Bidhuri, among others, were absent from the meeting.
> 
> Read more at:
> Cracks in BJP show as leaders skip Vijay Goel meet - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW DELHI: In an embarrassing no-show that revealed the cracks in Delhi BJP, most of the leaders, including BJP legislative party leader Harsh Vardhan and BJP veteran V K Malhotra, stayed away from the first meeting called by state chief Vijay Goel to discuss Lok Sabha candidates and the party's campaign plan.*
> 
> State in-charge Prabhat Jha, organizational secretary Vijay Sharma, MLA from Tughlaqabad Ramesh Bidhuri, among others, were absent from the meeting. The low attendance signals that state leaders are rapidly running out of patience with the BJP high command's dilly-dallying over naming a replacement for Goel, who was recently elected to Rajya Sabha from Rajasthan. Of the 24-member committee, only 16 turned up for the meeting.
> 
> Interestingly, most of them had attended the 'poll-khol' dharna at Jantar Mantar on Tuesday morning. "It was a hectic day for party leaders. Most of them had told me that they wouldn't be able to attend the meeting due to prior commitments,'' said Goel. But a senior leader claimed that most members were informed about the meeting just a day in advance and were not informed about the agenda.
> 
> In the meeting, which lasted over one-and-a-half-hours, the committee took decisions related to preparation for LS polls. "We will be appointing an in-charge for each parliamentary constituency. All party members, including sitting MLAs, will be considered for LS tickets. Winnability will be the only criterion for selecting candidates," said Goel.
> 
> But senior leaders say that decisions taken in the meeting are inconsequential, as the strategy for Lok Sabha elections will be worked out only after a new chief is appointed - the announcement is likely soon.
> 
> Goel's decision to hold an election committee meeting had surprised many, as he had recently told party members that Tuesday's dharna will be his last event as state chief.
> 
> With time running out, the demand for a new party chief is getting louder as ongoing campaigns like 'ek note kamal par vote' have taken a beating due to lack of monitoring.
> 
> But due to lack of consensus over who will replace Goel, the decision has been on hold for long. While there are many contenders for the post, Harsh Vardhan is the front-runner. The national leadership is also considering names of Alok Kumar, considered to be close to the Rashtriya Swayamswak Sangh, and BJP vice-president and councillor from Janakpuri, Ashish Sood.
> 
> Cracks in BJP show as leaders skip Goel meet - The Times of India
> 
> Read more at:
> Cracks in BJP show as leaders skip Vijay Goel meet - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> Read more at:
> Cracks in BJP show as leaders skip Vijay Goel meet - The Economic Times


----------



## Puchtoon

Bhai Zakir said:


> The one and only Modi.



You can keep blabbering , its not me its your congressi paper livemint 

Livemint - Specials - Claim Check

Not only rahul is dumb and fake but queen chor bee fakes too

*Claim Check: Sonia Gandhi on poverty in Chhattisgarh*

*Claim:* Poverty has increased in Chhattisgarh


*Who:* Congress president Sonia Gandhi
*

Where:* At an election meeting in Chhattisgarh
*

Claim Check:* *She is wrong*


In 2011-12, 39.93% of the population in the state was poor, lower than that in 2004-05 (49.4%) and 2009-10 (48.7%).
Urban poverty went up marginally between 2009-10 (23.8%) and 2011-12 (24.75%). Rural poverty increased slightly between 2004-05 (55.1%) and 2009-10 (56.1%) but declined sharply to 44.6% in 2011-12.
*

Source: *National Sample Survey Organization, Planning Commission
*Compiled by:* Kirthi Rao

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Bhai Zakir , it seems your party has tough challenge ahead.


http://thehindu.com/news/national/tbill-stuck-in-rajya-sabha/article5705573.ece/?secid=2780

Another piece of good news.

Narendra Modi's charm swells investment plans in India


----------



## wolfschanzze

can anyone link me the subramniyam swamy and vk singh google hangout full video on youtube?


----------



## Hermione

wolfschanzze said:


> can anyone link me the subramniyam swamy and vk singh google hangout full video on youtube?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Kloitra said:


> That's misleading. According to your own link, Gujarat, which is fifth biggest state by GDP, is fifth in debt. In past 10 years, the debt doubled, like every other state. So should we assume that all Indian states are making deals with corporates? Including Bengal, Keral and Congress ruled state? The debt in Maharashtra is highest, which also doubled in past 10 years.



Ignore, they are just troll maggots.

This thread stinks with foul gas from congress and app maggots. Better not to be around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Modi exposed in corruption issue, chor-chor bhai bhai*
> *Narendra Modi shares dais, praises Yeddyurappa in Davangere rally*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live reporting: Narendra Modi shares dais, praises Yeddyurappa in Davangere rally
> 
> *AAP hits out at Modi for sharing dais with Yeddyurappa*
> 
> *fullstory*




Case against Yeddi was Quashed by karnataka high court in Initial hearing. Modi Yeddi combo will rock in Karnataka. 

High Court quashes FIR against Yeddyurappa - The Hindu



Bhai Zakir said:


> What do u think?? AAP won those 28 seats and stopped BJP from getting power is nothing or fake?
> 
> BTW, my point of posting is to bust the propogenda as if outdated people like nana patekar or bappi lahari joining bjp is no big deal as AAP is getting the people with more substance then air.
> 
> 
> Hockey legend Dhanraj Pillay is real and achier, served India, made us proud then a beef cake bappi lahiri or over actor nana patekar.



Now tell me How your logic fits in these 2 cases?


Olympic medallist Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore joins BJP - The Times of India

Shri Narendra Modi meets Olympic medalist Gagan Narang on National Sports Day : Gagan Narang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *TDP chief N Chandrababu Naidu slams BJP, keeps options open*
> 
> TDP chief N Chandrababu Naidu slams BJP, keeps options open - The Economic Times
> 
> *TDP Faces Bleak Future in T, BJP in Seemandhra*
> 
> TDP Faces Bleak Future in T, BJP in Seemandhra -The New Indian Express
> 
> 
> BJP sank without trace both in Seemandhra and Telangana.




Counter news

http://post.jagran.com/bjp-could-have-done-justice-to-both-regions-chandrababu-naidu-on-telangana-bill-passage-1392783125



Jason bourne said:


> Same here in gujrat no one wants to contest on congress tickit just received this news
> 
> કોંગ્રેસમાં વધુ એક ગાબડુ, અમદાવાદના 5 કોર્પોરેટર,10
> મહામંત્રી ભાજપમાં જોડાશે
> જીપીપીના ગોરધન ઝડફીયા પણ આજે મોદીને મળે
> તેવી અટકળો
> 5 corporators will join bjp -GujaratNews- Gujarat Samachar : World's Leading Gujarati Newspaper




Congress is in self destruction Mode!!!!!!!!

RG will get more votes to BJP than Modi.



fsayed said:


> Why did BJP never gave the account of the money collected for Ram Temple? Wasn't this black money?




BJP never collected fund for Ram temple. VHP Did. Accounts are audited and information is available under RTI by paying Rs 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Nana Patekar rejects BJP offer to contest against Priya




Since He rejected the offer, The news stating that He may join BJP was correct.



Bhai Zakir said:


> Triumph of populism: Is Modi taking forward Cong's subsidy raj? - Firstbiz
> Triumph of populism: Is Modi taking forward Congs subsidy raj?




There is a question Mark after the news. If Modi's subsidy Raj is bad, How congress' subsidy raj was good.



Bhai Zakir said:


> The moment u people accept the truth that both bjp and congress are same or modi is just another cheap, crony politician i will stop posting.




Wow what a heart Change. You accept that congress is corrupt than why so much of favor to congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436376092006301696

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Just now another Congress MLA Rajendrasinh Chavda in Gujarat has resigned to join BJP...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP iternal survey of loksabha 225 to 230 BJP alone till feb 7.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Today entire GPP including Gordhan Zadaphia will officially merge in BJP in presence of NaMo in Ahmedabad's Rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Today entire GPP including Gordhan Zadaphia will officially merge in BJP in presence of NaMo in Ahmedabad's Rally.




Dissolve Congress as per the dream of Mahatma gandhi. AAP should be new opposition Party.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Rape, murder in Congress office in Kerala.*

*Two Congress leaders* including a *senior Congress minister's* personal assistant were arrested on Monday for the rape and murder of a woman in the *party block office in Nilambur, Malappuram district.*

The post-mortem report which was out Tuesday morning said the victim, a *sweeper in the Congress office, was brutally raped since her private parts bore severe injuries.*

Thirty-eight-year-old Biju Nair , the personal assistant of Aryadan Muhammed , the local MLA and Power Minister, and K. Shamsudeen were the two persons arrested. With the Perinthalmanna DSP forming a team for further investigations on Tuesday, Muhammed said he welcomed any investigation into the incident. The body of the victim, C. Radha (49), was fished out on Monday from a pond located in the homestead of another local Congress leader. The body was found in a sack.

The murder came to light on the day the *Congress high command anointed VM Sudheeran, the party's Mr Clean, as the new president of the Kerala Pradesh Congress Committee.*

Police said Radha had gone missing since February 5. Following a complaint from her brother, the local police registered a case and initiated investigation. By evening, the two suspects were arrested and *confessed to their crime.*

Police got information on Monday that the body was found in a pond. According to police, the murder took place on February when the woman came for sweeping the office premises and her corpse was taken to the pond by an autorickshaw.

As regards the motive for the crime, police said the victim could have been killed since she used to blackmail Nair of threatening to make public his illicit relations with another woman. But the victim's brother Bhaskaran charged that more important persons were involved and that Nair owned up the crime to protect someone else.

CPM state secretary Pinarayi Vijayan demanded a comprehensive inquiry into the murder as many prominent Congress leaders too were involved in the case. "The new KPCC President will take note and serious action. Especially since the personal assistant of senior Congress minister is involved," he said.

In Kerala, each minister's personal staff members are employed without any norms since they are based on the recommendation of either the minister or party members.

Many personal staff members of Congress minister's including Chief Minister Ommen Chandy were removed due to impropriety in 2013. Chandy's personal staff members Tenny Joppan and Gireesh Kumar were removed following allegations of sexual abuse and impropriety against them whereas his former gunman Salim Raj was terminated following his involvement in fraud connected with land deals and solar scam.







Tenny Joppan was removed from Chandy's service as he maintained close links with Solar scam accused Saritha S. Nair and was instrumental in connecting the Chief Minister's office to the fraud.

The number of personal staff that a minister can have in the state is more than what a Union minister is eligible to have in his team. A minister in Kerala can appoint 30 staff in Kerala where as in the Centre, it's just 15. The personal staff is eligible for pension after two years and many politicians use this opportunity to appoint even their relatives as personal staff. During LDF rule, Health Minister PK Sreemathi had even appointed her daughter-in-law as her personal staff. She was forced to quit when it turned into a controversy.

RTI activist DB Binu said, "There should be a minimum qualification for appointing personal staff member to a minister. The appointment should be through Public Service Commission. I have got several documents through RTI that shows that many personal staff members who joined service as driver or peon were later promoted to bigger posts. Some of them haven't even passed Class 10."

Rape, murder in Congress office in Kerala; minister's PA among 2 arrested : South, News - India Today

Sonia rues impasse on women’s Bill - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

HariPrasad said:


> Dissolve Congress as per the dream of Mahatma gandhi. AAP should be new opposition Party.


haha you want dharna on every govermental work:-D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Puchtoon said:


> haha you want dharna on every govermental work:-D




I said as Opposition Party. Dharana is batter than corrupt congress.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*BJP hires big advertisement agencies for its 400 crore propogenda campaign*



*MUMBAI: The Bharatiya Janata Party is lining up an A-team of advertising professionals to execute its election campaign. Sources close to the development told TOI that celebrated lyricist and adman Prasoon Joshi and media planning veteran Sam Balsara have been mandated to handle the Rs 400 crore election account of the principal opposition party. *
*
The creative duties, which involve making television and prints ads, may be split between a few players including a little-known WPP agency, Soho Square. Joshi, who leads McCann Worldgroup here, may be involved with the campaign at an individual level as a lyricist, sources close to the matter said. The media-buying duties, which entail putting the communication across different media platforms like print, radio, TV and digital, have been given to Madison Media. Lodestar UM and WPP's Group M were also in contention for this coveted account. *
*
Besides, Joshi and Balsara, the BJP has also managed to rope in Piyush Pandey, executive chairman and creative director (South Asia) at Ogilvy & Mather (O&M), albeit indirectly, to spruce up its advertising campaign. Pandey's O&M, also a part of Martin Sorrell's WPP group, is likely to oversee the work which will come out of Soho Square, industry sources said. *

O&M could not take up the account as the agency on record due to a strict global guideline which does not allow group agencies to work on election campaigns. Pandey has been working with the Narendra Modi-led Gujarat government and sources said that on the chief minister's insistence the adman was brought on board. The hotly contested pitch for the BJP election account had several leading advertising and media agencies in the fray as reported earlier by this newspaper in its January 28 edition. 

With its prime ministerial candidate Modi leading from the front, the BJP's communication will be digital-heavy, said sources. 

Modi, who has been one of the first Indian politicians to take to social media platforms, boasts of over 3.4 million followers on micro-blogging site Twitter. *"They are expected to use the digital media aggressively and innovatively," *said a source in the BJP who did not want to be quoted as the party has not made an official announcement yet. 

*The BJP's communication around the elections has been picking pace online,   *although no agency has been formally appointed so far. The party put out full-page advertisements in leading dailies on January 25—National Voters day. The saffron party has been pushing the Modi brand through various social media channels. The party has also been promoting its 'Mission 272+' volunteer initiative online. 


Piyush Pandey, Prasoon Joshi and Sam Balsara to helm BJP’s Rs 400 crore poll drive - The Times of India

Prasoon Joshi to assist BJP election campaign - CoolAge

Madison bags media duties of BJP's election campaign

*BJP's Rs.400-crore ad campaign anti-aam aadmi, tweets Ashutosh*

Read more at: BJP's Rs 400-crore ad campaign anti-aam aadmi, tweets Ashutosh : North, News - India Today

BJP's Rs 400-crore ad campaign anti-aam aadmi, tweets Ashutosh : North, News - India Today


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

This is a video about Dr. Subramanian Swamy supporting judicial activism. It is simply brilliant.






Watch from 25:15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP hires big advertisement agencies for its 400 crore propogenda campaign



It is just 67% of money congress spent of Pappu's promotion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*IT sector shining light of brand India: Narendra Modi*

BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi on Friday described India's IT sector as a change-agent that has the power to transform the country in several ways.

"I keep saying that IT+IT=IT (Indian Talent + Information Technology = India Tomorrow). The IT sector can be the shining light of Brand India," Mr Modi said.

The Gujarat chief minister said he sees IT as a change-agent. "It empowers, connects and can bind isolated parts of the nation and create harmony. IT can join people with governments, bridge the gap between demand and supply, and can bring us closer to knowledge," he added.

"Just like the British built bridges and rail lines, information highway network can today play a very big role in transforming the nation," Mr Modi said.

Addressing IT sector lobby Nasscom's 25th leadership summit through a webcast, Mr Modi said those corporate houses where information is exchanged freely from bottom to top, and where effective guidance comes from top to bottom succeed.

He also called for increased use of technology to reach out to the masses via e-governance tools that can bring minimum government and maximum governance. It is easy, effective and economic governance, he added.

"It brings empowerment, equity and efficiency to the economy. It is a very useful field that can be the greatest problem solver of people," Mr Modi said.

The BJP's prime ministerial candidate termed e-governance as the most effective form of governance and said his state has taken several initiatives to make life easier for the common man.

"We must bring down the digital divide. We can't have two India, one racing ahead and another moving on a reverse gear. This will add to our problems," he said.

Highlight India's demographic dividend, Mr Modi said, "We need to empower our youth with skills for their development and growth of India. This way we will succeed in putting India on the road to fast and inclusive development."

Noting that use of technology can further enhance delivery of services at the grassroots levels, he said "we should aim at developing a knowledge market where every seller and buyer knows everything, and the workers in every sector are knowledge workers".

Mr Modi also said that India should focus on manufacturing and services sectors for inclusive growth and reducing the dependence on imports.

"Electronics imports have a big share in our overall import basket. We must focus on manufacturing, particularly in strategic sectors like defence...there is also a need to focus on promoting hardware as much as software to ensure inclusive growth," he said.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Ex-BJP min's OSD arrested in MPPEB scam*

Ex-BJP min's OSD arrested in MPPEB scam - The Times of India

*Police officer files court complaint against BJP MLA, party workers*

PSI files court complaint against BJP MLA, party workers - The Times of India


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


>




1.) *Its because the local govt. police don't register rape and crime cases on the instruction of Modi. *

2.) Will u believe UP and bihar have lowest rapes in whole of India??

UP has lowest rape rate among all states: NCRB - The Times of India

*Its based on the same NCRB data ur talking about. *

*NCRB data on Gujarat:*

Cases of rape increase by 7% in Gujarat - The Times of India


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


>




That is why Muslims of gujarat Love modi. They are going to vote for BJP overwhelmingly. More than 80% of Shias, Khojas and Ahemadias are going to vote for BJP. 

This is the reason why Modi is so popular in Laddies. He is the one who see either mother or sister in every women. He is not the one who will rape a lady in guest house.



Bhai Zakir said:


> Its because the local govt. police don't register rape and crime cases on the instruction of Modi.




People can go to court and register FIR. There is a lots of Renesas in Gujarat. In Gujarat No body can be stopped from doing complaint. It is not like other backward states. 



Bhai Zakir said:


> Cases of rape increase by 7% in Gujarat - The Times of India



If there is 100% increse in Rape rate in Gujarat, still it will remain lowest rape state in India as other states are much ahead in Rape case compare to gujarat. Gujarat is a state where laddies can roam free any time.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


>




Yes it was vajpayee time when Rupee shoot to 43 a dollar from Rs 49 a USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

#NaMoinAhmedabad is trending many hours before his actual speech. It was second highest a couple of hours ago, currently at fourth.


----------



## Roybot

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) *Its because the local govt. police don't register rape and crime cases on the instruction of Modi. *



And you have insider news about all these unreported rapes, I wonder why. On hand you are debunking the NCRB figures and then on the other hand you use the figures from the same NCRB to make Gujarat look bad. Hypocrisy and hogwash is in the dna of every congressi. Too bad for you Indians are getting smarter and smarter, as much as the Congress government of 60 years tried to keep us all illiterate.

And figures from UP doesn't surprise me at all, when you look at the per lakh figure. In absolute numbers, UP will come at top.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Puchtoon

BJP is making critical mistakes like in did in 04 and 09,its lowering its numbers .Queen bee is doing exemplary work .


----------



## Roybot

*Indians want jobs, well paid jobs, not dole outs.*​





First create a job scarcity, and then give dole outs of couple of thousands to unemployed, and except a pat on the back. Thats Congress for you.


----------



## Roybot

*Indians want jobs, well paid jobs, not dole outs.*​





First create a job scarcity, and then give dole outs of couple of thousands to unemployed, and except a pat on the back. Thats Congress for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Just now another Congress MLA Rajendrasinh Chavda in Gujarat has resigned to join BJP...




2 Hunts in 2 days for Modi. Great going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Puchtoon said:


> BJP is making critical mistakes like in did in 04 and 09,its lowering its numbers .Queen bee is doing exemplary work .




What do u mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> BJP is making critical mistakes like in did in 04 and 09,its lowering its numbers .Queen bee is doing exemplary work .


Care to explain 



HariPrasad said:


> That is why Muslims of gujarat Love modi. They are going to vote for BJP overwhelmingly. More than 80% of Shias, Khojas and Ahemadias are going to vote for BJP.
> 
> This is the reason why Modi is so popular in Laddies. He is the one who see either mother or sister in every women. He is not the one who will rape a lady in guest house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People can go to court and register FIR. There is a lots of Renesas in Gujarat. In Gujarat No body can be stopped from doing complaint. It is not like other backward states.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is 100% increse in Rape rate in Gujarat, still it will remain lowest rape state in India as other states are much ahead in Rape case compare to gujarat. Gujarat is a state where laddies can roam free any time.



Buddy, do you really believe in these maggots when they make such statements?

Entire CBI, Media, Congress and AAP are 24/7, 365 got their eyes fixed on GJ. Do you think, Modi can get away by making such instructions?


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy, do you really believe in these maggots when they make such statements?
> Entire CBI, Media, Congress and AAP are 24/7, 365 got their eyes fixed on GJ. Do you think, Modi can get away by making such instructions?




Why this Muslim-majority town in Gujarat voted for Narendra Modi's BJP | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Jason bourne said:


> What do u mean





CorporateAffairs said:


> Care to explain



After winning election BJP lost momentum in january 04,went overconfident and made mistakes .
In 09 it could not make the full out of 2611 crisis.

The andhra division issue is showing old fault lines

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is how propaganda is done and then people like @Secularpakistani Rant BS

_Look at the date in book and NDTV tweet_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

I think BJP should focus on tackling AAP as well (backed by proper research on their top leadership). They are not holy cow and there are enough skeletons in their closets.. every effort should be made to expose them as ignoring them now may hurt BJP prospects at many places in northern belt (may be not in terms of seats but vote share(may be))..These attacks should come from Delhi BJP leadership and the young BJP leaders (Namo should stay away from attacking them) and we should have more young aggressive BJP spokesman interacting with Media on any AAP subjects. These leaders/spokesman should ask difficult questions (backed by research) about their past and their planning for the future. Such attacks if fiercely done would put them in defensive mode. Nitin Gadkari and anyone on whom AAP leader lay baseless allegations should start legal actions against Kejrival, Yogendra yadav, Prashant Bushan etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> BJP is making critical mistakes like in did in 04 and 09,its lowering its numbers .Queen bee is doing exemplary work .



But you know, Shushma is not the opposition leader of RS. So chill . It's not going anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jbond197 said:


> I think BJP should focus on tackling AAP as well (backed by proper research on their top leadership). They are not holy cow and there are enough skeletons in their closets.. every effort should be made to expose them as ignoring them now may hurt BJP prospects at many places in northern belt (may be not in terms of seats but vote share(may be))..These attacks should come from Delhi BJP leadership and the young BJP leaders (Namo should stay away from attacking them) and we should have more young aggressive BJP spokesman interacting with Media on any AAP subjects. These leaders/spokesman should ask difficult questions (backed by research) about their past and their planning for the future. Such attacks if fiercely done would put them in defensive mode. Nitin Gadkari and anyone on whom AAP leader lay baseless allegations should start legal actions against Kejrival, Yogendra yadav, Prashant Bushan etc..



Let them announce more name they are making mistakes by naming candidate early... their next list will be publish soon ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436460259692261376


----------



## Puchtoon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436463233998667776


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Hey every BJP supporting folks. Please message your voter ids to mission 272+ number to pledge your support.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436464808993771520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436464863854878723
I did, just now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436466374399905792

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Congress to protest against Raje\'s \'anti-people\' policies

*CONGRESS TO PROTEST AGAINST RAJE\'S \'ANTI-PEOPLE\' POLICIES*

by ibn last updated on February 20, 2014 at 7:40 am






Jaipur: Congress's Rajasthan unit will hold a rally in Jaipur on Thursday to protest against the "*anti-people" policies of the Vasundhara Raje government, and its plan to stop the Jaipur Metro and oil refinery projects. The "Chetna Rally" from the state party headquarters to Statue Circle will be led by Rajasthan Pradesh Congress Committee president Sachin Pilot,* a party spokesman said. The party activists will also submit a memorandum to the Chief Secretary demanding continuation of Jaipur Metro and Pachpadra oil refinery and petrochemical projects and other welfare schemes of the erstwhile Congress government. Leader of the Opposition in the Assembly Rameshwar Dudi told reporters that the BJP government in the past 60 days had stopped the previous Congress regime's flagship schemes, including Food Security scheme in which wheat was sold to consumers at Rs 2 per kg and Re one per kg to BPL families. On the power front, the Raje government had failed to provide sufficient electricity for agriculture connections, Dudi alleged.


----------



## fsayed

*Ans this #feku : Under your rule Asaram created a Rs. 30,000 crore empire & committed crimes. If you are so committed against black money, why didn't you stop him?*
*





#Class8Economics by Feku: Gujaratis need to open more & more "current accounts" in banks as their number has gone down!*


----------



## VeeraBahadur

China recognises NaMo as future PM | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Congress President Smt. Sonia Gandhi has requested Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh to provide special status to Seemandhra to ensure its equitable development.








*A delegation of street vendors met Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi today and thanked him for the passage of Street Vendors Bill in Parliament. “With the Street Vendors Bill, they have got their right..we will keep working to give people their rights,” Rahul Gandhi said.*


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436475696529944576


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Puchtoon said:


> After winning election BJP lost momentum in january 04,went overconfident and made mistakes .
> In 09 it could not make the full out of 2611 crisis.
> The andhra division issue is showing old fault lines



Dont worry, andhra issue is still not over 



VeeraBahadur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436460259692261376



According to new bill. Law order of Hyd will be under governor.

But this needs a constitutional amendment, or else tomorrow the courts would definitely STAY on this bill.



VeeraBahadur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436475696529944576



This china party has no right to speak. They are Chinese agents

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed




----------



## fsayed

*There is a Modi wave still BJP needs 400 Crore for Poll promotion??

From where BJP getting all this money? Adani? Ambani? Black Money??? No one knows!!!*

Piyush Pandey, Prasoon Joshi and Sam Balsara to helm BJP’s Rs 400 crore poll drive - The Times of India

MUMBAI: The Bharatiya Janata Party is lining up an A-team of advertising professionals to execute its election campaign. Sources close to the development told TOI that celebrated lyricist and admanPrasoon Joshi and media planning veteran Sam Balsara have been mandated to handle the Rs 400 crore election account of the principal opposition party. 

The creative duties, which involve making television and prints ads, may be split between a few players including a little-known WPP agency, Soho Square. Joshi, who leads McCann Worldgroup here, may be involved with the campaign at an individual level as a lyricist, sources close to the matter said. The media-buying duties, which entail putting the communication across different media platforms like print, radio, TV and digital, have been given to Madison Media. Lodestar UM and WPP's Group M were also in contention for this coveted account. 

Besides, Joshi and Balsara, the BJP has also managed to rope in Piyush Pandey, executive chairman and creative director (South Asia) at Ogilvy & Mather (O&M), albeit indirectly, to spruce up its advertising campaign. Pandey's O&M, also a part of Martin Sorrell's WPP group, is likely to oversee the work which will come out of Soho Square, industry sources said. 

O&M could not take up the account as the agency on record due to a strict global guideline which does not allow group agencies to work on election campaigns. Pandey has been working with the Narendra Modi-led Gujarat government and sources said that on the chief minister's insistence the adman was brought on board. The hotly contested pitch for the BJP election account had several leading advertising and media agencies in the fray as reported earlier by this newspaper in its January 28 edition. 

With its prime ministerial candidate Modi leading from the front, the BJP's communication will be digital-heavy, said sources. 

The ruling Congress party had reportedly handed out its Rs 500-crore account to Japanese agency Dentsu and Taproot while its public relations is being handled by Genesis Burson-Marsteller. The Rs 500-crore advertising budget, however, was denied by Congress. The party officially started its mega campaign with Rahul Gandhi taking the centrestage last month in a controversial tagline, "main nahin, hum (not I, we)". 

Joshi did not respond to text messages and calls from TOI, while O&M's Pandey said he had not been mandated by the BJP for the campaign. Madison's Balsara could not be reached for a comment. 

Modi, who has been one of the first Indian politicians to take to social media platforms, boasts of over 3.4 million followers on micro-blogging site Twitter. "They are expected to use the digital media aggressively and innovatively," said a source in the bJP who did not want to be quoted as the party has not made an official announcement yet. 

The BJP's communication around the elections has been picking pace online, although no agency has been formally appointed so far. The party put out full-page advertisements in leading dailies on January 25—National Voters day. The saffron party has been pushing the Modi brand through various social media channels. The party has also been promoting its 'Mission 272+' volunteer initiative online. 

Besides the Rs 500-crore ad blitzkrieg which the Congress has planned, the ruling United Progressive Alliance is parallely running the 'Bharat Nirman' campaign. The Rs 100-crore campaign, being handled by ad agency Percept/H, is run from the budget of the information & broadcasting ministry headed by Manish Tiwari.


----------



## arp2041

Congress to counter NaMo tea with RaGa milk

@Roybot @levina @Dem!god @Ayush @JanjaWeed 

Height of DESPERATION!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Congress to counter NaMo tea with RaGa milk
> 
> @Roybot @levina @Dem!god @Ayush @JanjaWeed
> 
> Height of DESPERATION!!




So V S Achuthananadan was correct when he called Rahul Gandhi a Amul baby long time ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

LOL


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436476012541378560


fsayed said:


> *There is a Modi wave still BJP needs 400 Crore for Poll promotion??
> 
> From where BJP getting all this money? Adani? Ambani? Black Money??? No one knows!!!*
> 
> Piyush Pandey, Prasoon Joshi and Sam Balsara to helm BJP’s Rs 400 crore poll drive - The Times of India
> 
> MUMBAI: The Bharatiya Janata Party is lining up an A-team of advertising professionals to execute its election campaign. Sources close to the development told TOI that celebrated lyricist and admanPrasoon Joshi and media planning veteran Sam Balsara have been mandated to handle the Rs 400 crore election account of the principal opposition party.
> 
> The creative duties, which involve making television and prints ads, may be split between a few players including a little-known WPP agency, Soho Square. Joshi, who leads McCann Worldgroup here, may be involved with the campaign at an individual level as a lyricist, sources close to the matter said. The media-buying duties, which entail putting the communication across different media platforms like print, radio, TV and digital, have been given to Madison Media. Lodestar UM and WPP's Group M were also in contention for this coveted account.
> 
> Besides, Joshi and Balsara, the BJP has also managed to rope in Piyush Pandey, executive chairman and creative director (South Asia) at Ogilvy & Mather (O&M), albeit indirectly, to spruce up its advertising campaign. Pandey's O&M, also a part of Martin Sorrell's WPP group, is likely to oversee the work which will come out of Soho Square, industry sources said.
> 
> O&M could not take up the account as the agency on record due to a strict global guideline which does not allow group agencies to work on election campaigns. Pandey has been working with the Narendra Modi-led Gujarat government and sources said that on the chief minister's insistence the adman was brought on board. The hotly contested pitch for the BJP election account had several leading advertising and media agencies in the fray as reported earlier by this newspaper in its January 28 edition.
> 
> With its prime ministerial candidate Modi leading from the front, the BJP's communication will be digital-heavy, said sources.
> 
> The ruling Congress party had reportedly handed out its Rs 500-crore account to Japanese agency Dentsu and Taproot while its public relations is being handled by Genesis Burson-Marsteller. The Rs 500-crore advertising budget, however, was denied by Congress. The party officially started its mega campaign with Rahul Gandhi taking the centrestage last month in a controversial tagline, "main nahin, hum (not I, we)".
> 
> Joshi did not respond to text messages and calls from TOI, while O&M's Pandey said he had not been mandated by the BJP for the campaign. Madison's Balsara could not be reached for a comment.
> 
> Modi, who has been one of the first Indian politicians to take to social media platforms, boasts of over 3.4 million followers on micro-blogging site Twitter. "They are expected to use the digital media aggressively and innovatively," said a source in the bJP who did not want to be quoted as the party has not made an official announcement yet.
> 
> The BJP's communication around the elections has been picking pace online, although no agency has been formally appointed so far. The party put out full-page advertisements in leading dailies on January 25—National Voters day. The saffron party has been pushing the Modi brand through various social media channels. The party has also been promoting its 'Mission 272+' volunteer initiative online.
> 
> Besides the Rs 500-crore ad blitzkrieg which the Congress has planned, the ruling United Progressive Alliance is parallely running the 'Bharat Nirman' campaign. The Rs 100-crore campaign, being handled by ad agency Percept/H, is run from the budget of the information & broadcasting ministry headed by Manish Tiwari.


Feeling uneasy about that ??


----------



## fsayed

*dna special: UPA government mulls ordinance route to put in place strong anti-graft measures | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com*

*dna special: UPA government mulls ordinance route to put in place strong anti-graft measures*

*





A Veeramani DNA
The UPA government is mulling to bring an ordinance to put in place a strong “anti-corruption package” as envisaged by the Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi.

Top sources here told dna, while the government was still exploring the parliamentary route to enact six strong and effective laws currently pending before the parliament, ordinance route too was being seriously debated at the highest level, keeping in view the opposition and allies blocking the passage of legislations in past two sessions.

Four of the bills pending in Lok Sabha if not enacted immediately would lapse with the tenure of the current House expiring with the announcement of election schedule. These bills are Prevention of Corruption Bill 2013, Right of Citizen to Time Bound Delivery of Goods & Services and Redressal of their Grievance Bill 2011, the Public Procurement Bill 2013 and a bill on Foreign Bribery.

In the hope to revive the winter session and pass this legislative agenda the government has not yet recommended to the president Pranab Mukherjee to prorogue the session. “We still hope better sense prevails on the opposition to allow the session to conduct business. But yes, if the House is not allowed to function, we will take alternate route to keep up our political commitments,” a senior cabinet minister told dna.

Other two proposed legislations — Whistleblowers Protection Bill, 2011 and Judicial Standards and Accountability Bill 2010 are pending in the Rajya Sabha. They will not lapse as the Rajya Sabha is a permanent house.

Realising that they have run out of time to get all these legislations passed, the UPA government is planning to promulgate ordinance and let the next government get the bills passed in the parliament.

Rahul Gandhi had conveyed his wish to bring in the package of anti-corruption legislations first on December 18 in the Lok Sabha calling for “a comprehensive anti-corruption code” through these six legislations. He reiterated it again at a press conference here last Friday after a day-long session with the Congress chief ministers.

Apparently, Rahul is over busy trying to remove the tag of the most corrupt government stuck to the UPA government by sending out a message that only they have brought in the most powerful framework of laws to curb corruption.

Prime minister Manmohan Singh is reported to have directed all ministers concerned to fulfil Rahul Gandhi’s wish without any delay. However, it is not clear if six separate ordinances will be issued or the pending legislations will be clubbed into a single overarching ordinance.

Law minister Kapil Sibal is understood to be examining in consultation with other ministers, who had moved these different Bills, if they can be all put in a single ordinance.
*


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Puchtoon @kda raaf @CorporateAffairs

It's interesting article.

Out of the Woods | OPEN Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fsayed said:


> *There is a Modi wave still BJP needs 400 Crore for Poll promotion??
> 
> From where BJP getting all this money? Adani? Ambani? Black Money??? No one knows!!!*
> 
> Piyush Pandey, Prasoon Joshi and Sam Balsara to helm BJP’s Rs 400 crore poll drive - The Times of India
> Besides the Rs 500-crore ad blitzkrieg which the Congress has planned, the ruling United Progressive Alliance is parallely running the 'Bharat Nirman' campaign. The Rs 100-crore campaign, being handled by ad agency Percept/H, is run from the budget of the information & broadcasting ministry headed by Manish Tiwari.


So my tax money is being used for the Bharat Nirmaan campaign AND the Owl Baba's image uplift. Great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

fsayed said:


> *There is a Modi wave still BJP needs 400 Crore for Poll promotion??
> 
> From where BJP getting all this money? Adani? Ambani? Black Money??? No one knows!!!*





Yaar you congressis are *Bunch of AH,* i can provide you articles mentioning *congress usage of 2000+ crore in adv* and BS campaign which we all know is waste.







_It’s raining political ads and copywriters are reaping the whirlwind. All major political parties, national and regional, have recruited advertising agencies to sell them in the coming Lok Sabha polls. The size of the election publicity pie is Rs 1,000 crore, estimates Group M, an international media investment arm of the WPP group which may well escalate to *Rs 2,000 crore.*_


Selling our Leaders In the Rs 2000 Crore Scramble -The New Indian Express







*A finance ministry panel okayed Rs. 630 crore for the 12th Five Year Plan for the campaign*. Half of the money would be spent till March 2014. Around that time the model code of conduct would come into force, as the current Lok Sabha’s term expires on May 31, 2014. Earlier, an amount of Rs. 180 crore was expected to be spent on the campaign by February next year.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-gets-rs-630-crore-more/article1-1071967.aspx



UPA ad blitz gets Rs. 630 crore more - Hindustan Times
*


100 crore for social media

Daily Ads on Every Newspaper*




*(VISIBLE)5000CRORE +UNVISIBLE+ INC Billion dollar scams *




care to tell us about that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Parul said:


>


telangana bill passsed in rajya sabha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> telangana bill passsed in rajya sabha



I still favour United Andhra! Yesterday, why there was a blackout, why voting was not shown, why it was passed in last 9 + Years????


----------



## neehar

fsayed said:


> telangana bill passsed in rajya sabha


and they will loose in next elections..upa2 formed govt only because of andhra pradesh.mark my words.


----------



## Puchtoon

Intresting..........


Secondly, the most important point in our party’s opinion which one can disagree with, in a separate Telangana definitely the BJP will grow. _It is the only political beneficiary of the creation of Telangana._

*How?*

Because of history and because of the Congress and Telangana Rashtra Samithi. Actually, the TRS will not be relevant any more. Now it is a huge challenge for the TRS and because of that they are talking of merger with the Congress. I don’t know what will happen, but the TRS is a one-issue party. They wanted Telangana, they got Telangana. Unlike the Jharkhand Mukti Morcha which has their support base among tribals, here it is a one-agenda party of Telangana, will they be relevant? So, a political vacuum will be created.

Also, the TDP is branded in Telangana as an Andhra party, as an NTR party. So this vacuum of the TRS and TDP will be filled by the BJP in future. I hope I am wrong.

Who will fill this vacuum? I cannot fill that vacuum, the Left parties cannot fill that vacuum, and the Congress as a party can absorb leaders of the TDP and TRS, but what about that space? So, Telangana is a fertile ground for the BJP, if not today then tomorrow!

'The only political beneficiary of Telangana will be BJP' - Rediff.com News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

BJP finds supporters in the separatist hit areas of J and K.



> Baramulla: It was a chilly afternoon on January 10 when a group of young boys known only as stone-pelters and protestors from North Kashmir's Old-Town Baramulla, sat cross-legged in the carved wood and varnished hall of Dak Bungalow, Baramulla. There were no security personnel in sight to guard the meeting venue, no curious visitors, the silence surrounding the hall occasionally broken by the soft thuds of melting ice falling from the rooftop. A clean-shaven man in his early thirties started speaking from one end of an oval table. Restless boys with ambivalent faces, all from the much-feared Old Town area, giving a patient hearing to Ravinder Raina, the Jammu and Kashmir president of the Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha, the BJP's youth wing. A BJP meeting in Old Town on January 10. Shahid Tantray / Firstpost Days after Raina addressed a crowed of nearly eighty boys who locals identify as the usual suspects participating in any violent protest against the government, it emerged that the BJP had managed to bring into its fold more than 70 youngsters from the area of Baramulla town where even police have failed to establish an outpost for nearly a decade. It may not be a substantial number, Raina says, but no political party, not even the regional ones, can claim to have more than 50 workers from Old Town. "I won't call them stone pelters: these are young boys, unemployed and restless, cheated by successive governments in Kashmir. They have been wronged by the system, and in future we will fight their cases," Raina told Firstpost. Mainstream political party leaders have restrained from engaging in dialogue with these young boys for reasons best known to them, he said. "It's a great achievement for us. They are our kids. We need to get these boys into the mainstream. When we explained to them what the BJP was able to do during Prime Minister Atal Behari Vajpayee's time their eyes were wide open," he added. The fear of Modi as a Hindutva hardliner was not even discussed. It a surprising political development that has gone almost unnoticed in Kashmir. Old-Town Baramulla is not just any other area of conflict-ridden Kashmir. Security agencies call it the 'Red Zone' of Kashmir. Separatist sentiments run deep among the residents of the town, a bastion of the Jamait Islamia, a pro Pakistani group. Having affiliation with a mainstream political party is akin to inviting death -- for their association with political parties, militants have killed people in broad daylight here. Even the BJP's Yuva Morcha drive to get youngsters from here into its cadre took dozens of anxious meetings. Long persuasion by BJP leaders included many nightlong sessions about the party's plank of economic development for the state, and a helping hand for those "wronged by the system." Muneer Ahmad (name changed), 22, says he indulged in stone pelting once and the police registered a case against him, as he was caught on camera throwing stones. He went to all the political parties but no one came to his rescue. "When the party leaders told me they will fight for us, I joined the party. It is not just about the case but about their efforts -- at least they came to meet us, no one else did," he says. For successive state governments and security agencies, stone pelting and stone-pelters have remained a cause for concern. Most of the stone pelting in Baramulla, happens on the four bridges connecting Old with New Town. These bridges also happen to be the routes for many border areas of Kashmir. And it is here, on these bridges, that most of the death occurred during two incidents of unrest in 2008 and 2010, including that a 13-year-old boy who was allegedly thrown into river by the security forces. The state government, to curb the stone pelting, came up with a project to de-congest the slum-like Old Town, a plan conceived after the 2010 agitation in the valley. The reason, many security analysts say, was to try to decongest the 13 Mohallas of the Old Town and neighbouring Azadganj. These areas were the places where most of the stone pelting took place. These are incidentally also the places which are most congested. The growth of extremist religious organizations has been tremendous in more then two decades of conflict. In the 2008 Assembly elections, only 56 out of an estimated 50,000 voters in Old Town exercised their franchise. The reason might be attributed to the fact that almost every Mohalla had a warning against voting, pasted on the front doors of mosques by one or other militant group. No one determined whether those posters were really pasted by militants or by religious groups, but the threats had such an impact that apart from security forces, only dogs were seen on the streets on polling day. Prior to 1947, Old Town had played a central role in trade with Rawalpindi and Lahore, providing services and logistics to traders and travelers. But after 1947, the trade route was closed and the town's economic foundations were shattered. Slowly, Old Town became mired in backwardness. Even today, many homes in its winding lanes have no proper sewage system. Young people are well-educated, the product of the dramatic reforms introduced by Sheikh Mohammad Abdullah after independence, but they have little economic opportunity. Despite people being well educated, most young boys here are continuously on the radar of security agencies; in some cases for no reason, an unwritten code that started in the early years of militancy. Many observers say it is this kind of apathy and attitude which has made Old Town a no-go area for government officials. BJYM State Vice-President Ashiq Hussain Dar who has been working to bring Kashmiri youth into the party fold says it is not the coming elections that led them to join, but the sense of oneness the boys get when a state president of a national party meets them many times. "No political leader, not even an MLA, has meet them before us. Are they not part of us? Are they not Indians," Ashiq asks. BJP has never fielded a candidate in Baramulla. Even if it does, these handful of workers might not ensure a seat. But imagine if the BJP manages to get 50 votes in Old Town where, in the last two elections, not more than a hundred votes have been cast.


Read more at: In Kashmir's separatist red zone, BJP gets support from former stone-pelters | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Another Congress MLA in Gujarat resigns, to join BJP*
*Ahmedabad, Feb 20 (PTI)* In a setback to Congress ahead of the Lok Sabha polls, another sitting MLA of the party in Gujarat has resigned to support BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.

Rajendrasinh Chavda, MLA from Himmatnagar in Sabarkantha district, is the third Congress legislator to resign in the last few weeks.

"I want to see Narendrabhai as the Prime Minister of India. That was the only reason for my resignation.

fullstory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> Intresting..........
> 
> 
> Secondly, the most important point in our party’s opinion which one can disagree with, in a separate Telangana definitely the BJP will grow. _It is the only political beneficiary of the creation of Telangana._
> 
> *How?*
> 
> Because of history and because of the Congress and Telangana Rashtra Samithi. Actually, the TRS will not be relevant any more. Now it is a huge challenge for the TRS and because of that they are talking of merger with the Congress. I don’t know what will happen, but the TRS is a one-issue party. They wanted Telangana, they got Telangana. Unlike the Jharkhand Mukti Morcha which has their support base among tribals, here it is a one-agenda party of Telangana, will they be relevant? So, a political vacuum will be created.
> 
> Also, the TDP is branded in Telangana as an Andhra party, as an NTR party. So this vacuum of the TRS and TDP will be filled by the BJP in future. I hope I am wrong.
> 
> Who will fill this vacuum? I cannot fill that vacuum, the Left parties cannot fill that vacuum, and the Congress as a party can absorb leaders of the TDP and TRS, but what about that space? So, Telangana is a fertile ground for the BJP, if not today then tomorrow!
> 
> 'The only political beneficiary of Telangana will be BJP' - Rediff.com News




TAJA snap poll.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436535748854939648

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> *Another Congress MLA in Gujarat resigns, to join BJP*
> *Ahmedabad, Feb 20 (PTI)* In a setback to Congress ahead of the Lok Sabha polls, another sitting MLA of the party in Gujarat has resigned to support BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.
> 
> Rajendrasinh Chavda, MLA from Himmatnagar in Sabarkantha district, is the third Congress legislator to resign in the last few weeks.
> 
> "I want to see Narendrabhai as the Prime Minister of India. That was the only reason for my resignation.
> 
> fullstory



How much is the total tally ?


----------



## Puchtoon

VeeraBahadur said:


> TAJA snap poll.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436535748854939648



It's not about today

Todays position would be like 1.TRS 2.Cong 3.BJP/MIM

In long run or even in this election by VS BJP could emerge as opposition 

Secondly,cvoter polls are not credible on PM/CM choice since they ask from list.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> How much is the total tally ?



I think Congress is now down to 54 & BJP has 119 in a house of 182.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Puchtoon said:


> It's not about today
> 
> Todays position would be like 1.TRS 2.Cong 3.BJP/MIM
> 
> In long run or even in this election by VS BJP could emerge as opposition
> 
> Secondly,cvoter polls are not credible on PM/CM choice since they ask from list.



But poll is about today.


----------



## Puchtoon

VeeraBahadur said:


> But poll is about today.



Division or no division ,BJP wouldn't have got more than 2-3 seats.

In next election ,BJP will have full chance in 17 seats .


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436540120745771009


Puchtoon said:


> Division or no division ,BJP wouldn't have got more than 2-3 seats.
> 
> In next election ,BJP will have full chance in 17 seats .



And in Seemandhra ??


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> BJP finds supporters in the separatist hit areas of J and K.
> 
> 
> Read more at: In Kashmir's separatist red zone, BJP gets support from former stone-pelters | Firstpost


That's marvelous!! Give that on the face of that idiot Prashant Bhushan. he wants to divide India and this will go on to teach him how to unite India!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

VeeraBahadur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436540120745771009
> 
> 
> And in Seemandhra ??



Tough ! Too many parties ,less vacuum,telangana is fertile ground .


----------



## VeeraBahadur



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Namo to give interview to NDTV ?

Candidates 2014: India's top contenders take your Questions Video: NDTV.com


----------



## fsayed

Interim CM from Seemandhra may boost Congress prospects - Hindustan Times






*Today the Andhra Pradesh Reorganisation Bill 2014 got passed in the Upper House of the Parliament. Telangana is set to be India's 29th state. During a discussion on the bill, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh announced a six-point development package for Telangana and Seemandhra.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> Namo to give interview to NDTV ?
> 
> Candidates 2014: India's top contenders take your Questions Video: NDTV.com




Heard this news looks rumour to me...


----------



## Puchtoon

Soumitra said:


> Namo to give interview to NDTV ?
> 
> Candidates 2014: India's top contenders take your Questions Video: NDTV.com





Jason bourne said:


> Heard this news looks rumour to me...




It's not an interview to NDTV, its a fb event broadcasted by NDTV,anchor would be madhu trehan of newslaunry


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*BJP's propogenda of a pro BJP wave all over India get busted

BJP made new record by organizing biggest Flop Rally ever in the history of Delhi*


*Today "Zee News" at 9.30 pm news exposed BJP and its fake propogenda*

*Zee News report says that:*

- Today BJP have organized a rally in the name of Khel Sansad in Delhi Ramlila Maidan, *claiming that over 100,000 people will participate in it. Including thousands of sports persons.* 

- The rally was to be addressed by the BJP's top leaders including BJP's National President Rajnath Singh and General Secretary Arun Jaitley (right hand man of Narendra Modi)

- *In the evening BJP even released a Press release that thousands of sports persons   from all over India and huge number of general public participated in the very successful rally.*  

*1.) But in reality this BJP rally was the biggest flop rally ever for a national party's national event. 

2.) Barely 800-900 people was there   who were from the slums and mainly old people and kids.*

3.) *When Zee News correspondent talk to the people in the rally they even don't know why they were here or why the rally was organized as clearly they were slum people gathered by the promise of few hundred rupees.* 






New Delhi: Khel Sansad by BJP Sports Cell

*NOTE:

Modi chamchas and goons do not dare to target Bhai Zakir of post off topic as it was the "Zee News" who have shown the news. Now go and protest againt Zee News why it have shown the truth and busted the fake propogenda of all India BJP wave in this elections.*


----------



## fsayed

I appreciate Sonia Gandhi’s initiative: K Chandrashekhar Rao, Telangana Rashtra Samithi Chief - The Economic Times

*I appreciate Sonia Gandhi’s initiative: K Chandrashekhar Rao, Telangana Rashtra Samithi Chief *

_Even as the bill for formation of India's 29th state is in the Rajya Sabha, the Telangana Rashtra Samithi chief K Chandrashekhar Rao has said he "fully appreciates and admires" the initiative taken by Congress president Sonia Gandhi in bringing the legislation. _

_Maintaining that "once the legislative and administrative process of creating the Telangana is completed", TRS and Congress leaders could discuss other issues, including a possible electoral alliance, Rao told CL Ma .. 

Read more at:
I appreciate Sonia Gandhi’s initiative: K Chandrashekhar Rao, Telangana Rashtra Samithi Chief - The Economic Times_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Where are all Feku fans??? hiding in hole????  

Where are u guys who says bjp will win 300 seats or 400 seats in this elections 

*Its pro BJP wave all over India*  


*Flop show at BJP rally in Ramlila Maidan, Delhi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Puchtoon said:


> It's not an interview to NDTV, its a fb event broadcasted by NDTV,anchor would be madhu trehan of newslaunry


Madhu trehan is good choice. I see news laundry is writing good things about NaMo lately..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

2014 Lok Sabha polls: Congress in talks with CPI, Punjab People’s Party for alliance - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

Bhai Zakir said:


> Where are all Feku fans??? hiding in hole????
> 
> Where are u guys who says bjp will win 300 seats or 400 seats in this elections
> 
> *Its pro BJP wave all over India*
> 
> 
> *Flop show at BJP rally in Ramlila Maidan, Delhi *




What are your views on Rahul Gandhi milk?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Congress passes bill to save the youth of Nation*

*LS passes bill to control menace of drugs*

LS passes bill to control menace of drugs | Business Standard

*Lok Sabha passes Bill to control narcotic drugs *

Lok Sabha passes Bill to control narcotic drugs | Business Line


- The bill strengthens the existing Act with provisions for tracing and seizing illegally acquired properties used for drug trafficking so that it becomes more difficult for drug traffickers to carry out their illicit activities.

- Before it was small amount of drugs that people used to get away but now the quantity does not matter they will be punished even if they have small amount of drugs in possession.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Congress passes bill to save the youth of Nation*
> 
> *LS passes bill to control menace of drugs*
> 
> LS passes bill to control menace of drugs | Business Standard
> 
> *Lok Sabha passes Bill to control narcotic drugs *
> 
> Lok Sabha passes Bill to control narcotic drugs | Business Line
> 
> 
> - The bill strengthens the existing Act with provisions for tracing and seizing illegally acquired properties used for drug trafficking so that it becomes more difficult for drug traffickers to carry out their illicit activities.
> 
> - Before it was small amount of drugs that people used to get away but now the quantity does not matter they will be punished even if they have small amount of drugs in possession.



Good job Congress, after all this years of neglect, you finally realized youths were being ruined. You finally woke up, but better late than never...


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Telangana Bill passed in Rajya Sabha amid uproar : Delhi, News - India Today

29th STATE JUST A SIGNATURE AWAY - The Hindu

*Another step by the Congress to save the common man and help him to get respect and livelihood*

*Congress passed Street Vendors Protection of Livelihood and Regulation of Street Vending Bill*

Parliament passed Street Vendors Protection of Livelihood and Regulation of Street Vending Bill

domain-b.com : Parliament passes legislation to protect street vendors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

vicky sen said:


> What are your views on Rahul Gandhi milk?



*Sorry this thread is about Modi and BJP.

What ur take on BJP's flop rally????

Do u agree there is no pro bjp wave just some anti incumbency.*

@Puchtoon @Parul @arp2041 @Jason bourne @JanjaWeed @Soumitra @VeeraBahadur @pursuit of happiness @Star Wars @CorporateAffairs 


Where are all Feku fans??? hiding in hole????  

*Where are u guys who says bjp will win 300 seats or 400 seats in this elections* 

*Its pro BJP wave all over India*  


*What's ur take on :

Flop show at BJP rally in Ramlila Maidan, Delhi *


----------



## vicky sen

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Sorry this thread is about Modi and BJP.
> 
> What ur take on BJP's flop rally????
> 
> Do u agree there is no pro bjp wave just some anti incumbency.*



Modi was not there. U have no source to substantiate ur claims.


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Sorry this thread is about Modi and BJP.
> 
> What ur take on BJP's flop rally????
> 
> Do u agree there is no pro bjp wave just some anti incumbency.*
> 
> @Puchtoon @Parul @arp2041 @Jason bourne @JanjaWeed @Soumitra @VeeraBahadur @pursuit of happiness @Star Wars @CorporateAffairs
> 
> 
> Where are all Feku fans??? hiding in hole????
> 
> *Where are u guys who says bjp will win 300 seats or 400 seats in this elections*
> 
> *Its pro BJP wave all over India*
> 
> 
> *What's ur take on :
> 
> Flop show at BJP rally in Ramlila Maidan, Delhi *



Ha bhai mey haar gya....har mani....White Flag.....

P.S. I can't fight Paid bots when i m not getting anything.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

vicky sen said:


> Modi was not there. U have no source to substantiate ur claims.



Who said Modi was there?? Its a BJP's official rally where BJP claimed that 100,000 people will be there but in reality there were less then 1000.

The rally was addressed by the BJP's top leaders like BJP's National President Rajnath Singh + Arun Jaitley + Shayam Jaju etc. etc.



arp2041 said:


> Ha bhai mey haar gya....har mani....White Flag.....
> 
> P.S. I can't fight Paid bots when i m not getting anything.....




plz don't target me if u have no answer, i am not getting anything other then satisfaction that i was there telling my people not to be fooled by fake hype, lies and fake propogenda. 
*
I only care about my motherland and my fellow Indians.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Sorry this thread is about Modi and BJP.
> 
> What ur take on BJP's flop rally????
> 
> Do u agree there is no pro bjp wave just some anti incumbency.*
> 
> @Puchtoon @Parul @arp2041 @Jason bourne @JanjaWeed @Soumitra @VeeraBahadur @pursuit of happiness @Star Wars @CorporateAffairs
> 
> 
> Where are all Feku fans??? hiding in hole????
> 
> *Where are u guys who says bjp will win 300 seats or 400 seats in this elections*
> 
> *Its pro BJP wave all over India*
> 
> 
> *What's ur take on :
> 
> Flop show at BJP rally in Ramlila Maidan, Delhi *



Whole may Congressi Pigs raheta hai, hum nahi.  You better Mind your language, from next time. 

I don't have anything to say at the moment. Once you learn how to ask questions properly, you'll get the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> Who said Modi was there?? Its a BJP's official rally where BJP claimed that 100,000 people will be there but in reality there were less then 1000.
> 
> The rally was addressed by the BJP's top leaders like BJP's National President Rajnath Singh + Arun Jaitley + Shayam Jaju etc. etc.
> 
> plz don't target me if u have no answer, i am not getting anything other then satisfaction that i was there telling my people not to be fooled by fake hype, lies and fake propogenda.
> *I only care about my motherland and my fellow Indians.*



Good for you 

But I will still vote for Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vicky sen

Bhai Zakir said:


> @Puchtoon @Parul @arp2041 @Jason bourne @JanjaWeed @Soumitra @VeeraBahadur @pursuit of happiness @Star Wars @CorporateAffairs



There are only 4 congress supporters on PDF. U should have tagged hundreds of BJP supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

vicky sen said:


> There are only 4 congress supporters on PDF. U should have tagged hundreds of BJP supporters.



Chk the poll results on this thread :

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-general-elections-2014.234744/[url="https://defence.pk/threads/indian-general-elections-2014.234744/"]Indian General Elections - 2014[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Sorry this thread is about Modi and BJP.
> 
> What ur take on BJP's flop rally????
> 
> Do u agree there is no pro bjp wave just some anti incumbency.*
> 
> @Puchtoon @Parul @arp2041 @Jason bourne @JanjaWeed @Soumitra @VeeraBahadur @pursuit of happiness @Star Wars @CorporateAffairs
> 
> 
> Where are all Feku fans??? hiding in hole????
> 
> *Where are u guys who says bjp will win 300 seats or 400 seats in this elections*
> 
> *Its pro BJP wave all over India*
> 
> 
> *What's ur take on :
> 
> Flop show at BJP rally in Ramlila Maidan, Delhi *


aah.. look tweedle dum is back with his daily dose of diarrhea.. where is your other half tweedle dee today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> Chk the poll results on this thread :
> 
> Indian General Elections - 2014Indian General Elections - 2014



We need another one of these. Let's see how it goes. Care to make one in Central and South Asia section?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> We need another one of these. Let's see how it goes. Care to make one in Central and South Asia section?



Was just thinking about that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vicky sen

arp2041 said:


> Chk the poll results on this thread :
> 
> Indian General Elections - 2014Indian General Elections - 2014



Yeah that too some pakistanis voted for congress 



Bhai Zakir said:


> *I only care about my motherland and my fellow Indians.*



I dont think anybody doubts that.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Sorry this thread is about Modi and BJP.
> 
> What ur take on BJP's flop rally????
> 
> Do u agree there is no pro bjp wave just some anti incumbency.*
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all Feku fans??? hiding in hole????
> 
> *Where are u guys who says bjp will win 300 seats or 400 seats in this elections*
> 
> *Its pro BJP wave all over India*
> 
> 
> *What's ur take on :
> 
> Flop show at BJP rally in Ramlila Maidan, Delhi *




Bhai , you can draw as much solace from this event as you want.But then before doing that you must understand few points.

1. It was not a political rally .

2. As the name is giveaway ,this event was mainly for sportsperson and you know , how we Indians don't take interest in any sports other than Cricket.

3.Me even being in Noida never knew that something like Khel Sansad is being held and even if I would have known then I wouldn't have taken much interest in it.Point is there were no advance notices put up about this event.

4. Last but most important point. Modi was not taking part in this event and even you also know that in this LS poll it's all about NaMo. It 's bad but true that NAMO has overshadowed BJP. Today he is bigger than the party itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot




----------



## Roybot




----------



## aakash_2410

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) *Its because the local govt. police don't register rape and crime cases on the instruction of Modi. *



I smell bull! I am from Gujarat. I have family there, my cousins can come back at 2 in the morning from their friends on their own without my uncle and aunty getting worried. Trust me, it is one of the safest states for ladies if not THE safest.


----------



## vicky sen

Another one: Congress counters Modi’s chai with tangy chaat


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Congress to counter NaMo tea with RaGa milk
> 
> @Roybot @levina @Dem!god @Ayush @JanjaWeed
> 
> Height of DESPERATION!!



What next KOFFEE WITH KEJRIWAL??

These politicians will leave no stones unturned...they dont even mind stripping these days.Poonam Deshpande will face some stiff competition from our politicians.(And heck they're not even models)


----------



## Roybot




----------



## Jason bourne

vicky sen said:


> Another one: Congress counters Modi’s chai with tangy chaat




Another gujrat youth congress secretary sajid khan joins BJP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Yogi yadav to pakistani channel about his mob culture motive 'swaraj'


----------



## CorporateAffairs

If I don't get a chance to serve the people in this life he will do so after a rebirth. 

BJP's prime ministerial nominee Narendra Modi today made an emotional pitch to voters, saying if he doesn't get a chance to serve the people in this life he will do so after a rebirth. Addressing a huge youth rally in the city, the Gujarat chief minister said, "If I speak the truth, all the ministers of the Delhi government get unhappy, they feel bad and get dejected."

"There is a reason for it. Nobody has challenged them for the last 60 years. They are feeling how can a tea-seller challenge such a big sultanate which has ruled the country uninterrupted for many years," he said. "They are flabbergasted and remain in search of opportunities to hit Modi... My Congress strongmen, what more can you do, you can throw muck, you can let CBI try to nail me, you can take me to courts...," Modi said. "But I am here to serve this nation births after births, If I don't get chance in this birth, I will come again in the next birth to serve the people of the country."

"I have not left my house for any post or fame. To acquire, to be something is not my goal...," he said. Modi also quoted a few poems in his speech, which centred around the theme that he was ready to sacrifice himself for the country. Union Finance Minister P Chidambaram had recently accused Modi of having a self-centred "I, me, and mine" attitude. Modi said it was the responsibility of those in power to think about the youth, give them skill development training, jobs, and turn the demographic dividend into advantage, or else the large population of the youth will turn out to be a disadvantage.

"In the last year's budget, the central government had claimed it will give skill training to 10 lakh youths and had made a provision of Rs 1,000 crore. In reality they have given training to just 18,352 youths in the last year," he claimed. "This is five per cent work done. At this rate the Congress government will be able to complete the target in the next 20 years," he said. "These elections are different from all the earlier elections, as this time people have decided the result in advance," Modi said.
-------------------------------------------------
*Kerala's VS Achuthanandan rejects Arvind Kejriwal's invite to join AAP, says cannot encourage Anarchy*

Former Kerala Chief Minister and CPM leader VS Achuthanandan today rebuffed Aam Aadmi Party founder Arvind Kejriwal's attempt to lure him to his party fold.

"Mr Kejriwal doesn't know my political history of 75 years, that's why he invited me to join AAP. When I began working for CPM, he was a school boy. I have always worked for and supported CPM,'' Mr Achuthanandan, 90, said.

Mr Kejriwal, 45, had extented an invitation to the CPM veteran through a regional news channel, Asianet, to join his anarchy party, which confounded political pundits by making a stunning debut in electoral politics in December. It bagged 28 seats in the Delhi assembly, but, more important, prevented the BJP from securing a clear majority in the 70-member house.

The AAP has now spread its net wider, and has set its sight at the Lok Sabha polls, due by May. It has announced its plans to contest 300 to 350 seats, and is now scouting around for credible faces in various parts of the country to keep the party banner aloft.

"I would like to appeal to Mr Achuthanandan to please join our party... The key enemies of the moment are not individuals, but corruption and communalism, and it is an opportune time to make a difference to the future of the country,'' Mr Kejriwal said yesterday, while extending the invite to the CPM leader.

Mr Achuthanandan, who is presently the leader of opposition in Kerala assembly, has turned into a dissident of late, and has come out openly against the CPM's official stand on critical issues. He had recently embarrassed the party leadership by raking up the TP Chandrashekharan's murder case.

The former Kerala chief minister described Chandrashekharan as a "true Marxist", while CPI(M) state secretary Pinnarayi Vijayan had slammed him as a 'renegade.'

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

To all the AAPCong trolls, please dont tag me in your posts.

I will not reply.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Congress not able to digest that a tea-seller is challenging them: Modi*

Hitting out at Congress, Narendra Modi today said its leaders may throw muck and let loose CBI at him but that would not be able to stop him from serving the country.

As Mr Modi made an emotional pitch to reach out to the youth, the Gujarat Chief Minister and the BJP Prime Ministerial candidate also said he had not "left his house" for any post or for fame.

Addressing a huge youth rally in the city, Mr Modi said, "If I speak the truth, all the ministers of the UPA government get unhappy, they feel bad and get dejected.

"There is a reason for it. Nobody has challenged them for the last sixty years. They feel how can a tea-seller challenge such a big sultanate which has ruled the country uninterrupted for many years."






"My Congress strongmen, what more can you do, you can throw muck, you can let CBI try to nail me, you can take me to courts...," he said.

"But I am here to serve this nation birth after birth, If I don't get chance in this birth, I will come again in the next birth to serve the people of the country."

"I have not left my house for any post or fame. To acquire, to be something is not my goal...," he said.

Taking on the UPA government's policy for the youth of the country, Mr Modi said it was the responsibility of those in power to think about them, provide skill development training, jobs, and turn the demographic dividend into advantage, or else the large population of the youth will turn out to be a disadvantage.

"In the last year's budget, the central government had claimed it will give skill training to 10 lakh youths and had made a provision of Rs. 1,000 crore," he said, and claimed, "In reality they have given training to just 18,352 youths in the last year."

"This is five percent work done. At this rate the Congress government will be able to complete the target in the next 20 years," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Under your rule Asaram created a Rs. 30,000 crore empire & committed crimes. If you are so committed against black money, why didn't you stop him?




Is Income Tax department work under Modi? It works Under gandu. And gandu is very soft to black money and Black mailer.



fsayed said:


> There is a Modi wave still BJP needs 400 Crore for Poll promotion??




BJP needs only 400 cr for election. Congress need 600 Crore for gandu's Image Make over.


----------



## jbond197

Modi should come up with Air pollution control policy for the whole country. I think it is the need of the hour. India is seeing mad development in cities with no control over the resulting pollution. This impacts everyone so why not think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> Modi should come up with Air pollution control policy for the whole country. I think it is the need of the hour. India is seeing mad development in cities with no control over the resulting pollution. This impacts everyone so why not think about it.



He has written an excellent book on carbon emission and pollution. He has set a dead line of 0 carbon emission in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

HariPrasad said:


> He has written an excellent book on carbon emission and pollution. He has set a dead line of 0 carbon emission in Gujarat.


Nice, such things should become a part of his speeches now and the context should be whole India not only Gujarat.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jbond197 said:


> Nice, such things should become a part of his speeches now and the context should be whole India not only Gujarat.



The reason he talks about GJ is that, he need to show his performance and track record. Becoz he's not got the backing of national media and congress as Kejriwal does.


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> Nice, such things should become a part of his speeches now and the context should be whole India not only Gujarat.




Once he become PM, Surely he will work on it. He made Amadavad a very clean city from a highly poluted one. He did it with surat (Dirty to clean) also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jbond197 said:


> Nice, such things should become a part of his speeches now and the context should be whole India not only Gujarat.




Hon. CM Shri Narendra Modi Speaking at the Inauguration Ceremony of ‘Harit Paryavaran Bhavan’ | Home | www.narendramodi.in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

According to Surya Gupta it looks like the DMDK joined the NDA in TN  Finally.


----------



## Puchtoon

@kbd-raaf @jbond197 @Jason bourne 
@VeeraBahadur @VeeraBhadra @kaykay 
@banvanaxl @Marxist @Rajaraja Chola
@MST
@drunken-monke
@blood
@eowyn
@GURU DUTT
@kurup

@Puchtoon
@sarjenprabhu
@Parul
@naveen mishra
@DRAY
@kbd-raaf
@desert warrior
@ni8mare
@Chanakya's_Chant
@chak de INDIA
@Manvantaratruti
@Fawkes
@Sunny009
@NKVD
@levina


could you help in spreading this ? please share it wherever you can :|

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Mamata may do the tango with Modi*

For the Lok Sabha poll, the BJP is hardly a player in West Bengal. But the Chief Minister's tirade against UPA2 seems like a tacit expression of her preference for the BJP and its prime ministerial candidate

It’s a measure of Ms Mamata Banerjee’s political dexterity that no one knows which camp she will be aligned with for the Lok Sabha election. Perhaps she herself doesn’t know yet, for her choices are rooted in pragmatism and not principle, and the winning pattern has yet to emerge. But Mr Prakash Karat of the CPI(M) and Mr Adhir Ranjan Chowdhury, the Minister of State for Railways who now heads the Congress’s West Bengal unit — both her deadly foes — accuse her of being in cahoots with Mr Narendra Modi.

That doesn’t mean other choices are ruled out. She is probably dreaming of a national coalition dominated by her Trinamool Congress in which rival regional chiefs like Mr Nitish Kumar and Mr Naveen Patnaik can’t question her supremacy. Her West Bengal base is secure with 55 per cent of Bengalis professing to be happy with Trinamool’s performance, and a high 60 per cent expressing satisfaction with the Chief Minister personally. But the Bengali’s long-standing romance with the revolution that never was continues to shimmer, albeit less brightly than before. A recent survey shows that 30 per cent of Bengalis — 28 per cent in the countryside and 36 per cent in towns — feel the vanquished Left Front performed better than the Trinamool Congress Government is doing. However, rural nostalgia for the Left Front is down by one per cent since last year while urban yearning has fallen by three per cent. Only three per cent of the Lokniti-IBN National Tracker Poll respondents saw Mr Buddhadeb Bhattacharjee, the second and last Left Front Chief Minister, as a future Prime Minister. In contrast, Ms Banerjee enjoys 11 per cent support in that role.

More to the point, support for Mr Modi’s prime ministerial ambitions has spectacularly doubled from nine to 18 per cent. Middle class urban Bengal still keenly feels the loss of the proposed Tata car factory at Singur. The move to Gujarat was a tremendous PR victory for Mr Modi. Bengalis also regret that the Trinamool Congress has not succeeded in attracting major investment. Despite the claim by the Finance Minister, Mr Amit Mitra, of a 64 per cent increase in revenue collection (from Rs 27,000 crore to more than Rs 45,000 crore), jobs are scarce and educated young men have no option but to move to other States. Even the labouring classes have little scope for gainful employment for the only visible economic activity in Bengal is construction of condominiums.

Economic reality on the ground obliges Trinamool leaders to look askance at what could be the rising star of Mr Arvind Kejriwal. They might joke in private about rechristening Mango Lane in central Calcutta, ‘Aam Aadmi Gali’, but the whisper is that the Chief Minister has ordered her lieutenants to never publicly discuss the Aam Aadmi Party. Trinamool is determined to be aam aadmi’s sole spokesman in Bengal, as the Marxists were for many years. Another ostentatiously grassroots organisation threatening to contest several Bengal parliamentary seats might steal some of Ms Banerjee’s thunder, especially in towns. A Kejriwal who resigns to fight another day from a stronger position would be her strategic match.

The loser in all this seems to be the Congress whose Union Government Ms Banerjee again accuses of holding up progress by denying West Bengal’s demand for repayment relief on central loans. Even without this specific charge, the poor attendance at Congress rallies (compared to the mammoth crowds the Trinamool, Marxists and BJP have mustered in recent weeks) is a reminder that for a long time now, Congress has seemed more like a Hindi heartland than a national organisation. Mr Modi astutely played on this grievance at his February 5 rally by recalling Mahatma Gandhi’s attitude to Subhas Chandra Bose at the 1939 Tripuri Congress which continues to rankle in the Bengali subconscious.

Support for Mr Rahul Gandhi as a potential Prime Minister has fallen from 12 to nine per cent, dissatisfaction with the UPA regime at the Centre is growing, and the share of those who want it to return to power this year has dwindled from 40 to only 29 per cent. Mr Manmohan Singh, a good man fallen among politicians, is personally blamed for the UPA’s failures. Those who are dissatisfied with him remain a static 38 per cent but those who say they are satisfied have decreased from 43 to 39 per cent. Only five per cent of respondents want him back in office against the 11 per cent who did so last year. Even Mr Gandhi’s tirades against the system appear to indict the Prime Minister who stands by definition at the apex of any governmental system.

It would not be right to describe the BJP as the gainer, for it is hardly a player in West Bengal. But Ms Banerjee’s latest tirade against the UPA2 can be interpreted as a tacit expression of her preference for Mr Modi. While his publicists trumpet the Gujarat Chief Minister as the messiah of miraculous growth, his real appeal in West Bengal lies in being seen as a custodian of majority community interests. This is seldom articulated, and never in public. But the feeling has been growing that India is vulnerable to the machinations of a hostile Pakistan in the west and in the east to an unsettled Bangladesh whose flood of illegal migrants is changing West Bengal’s demographic pattern, especially in the border districts.

Muslim support for the Trinamool has increased from 36 per cent to 54 per cent because Muslim voters, who abandoned their traditional ties with Congress for the Left, have lately been turning away from the Left Front parties. Ms Banerjee’s claim of having fulfilled 90 per cent of the Sachar Committee’s recommendations may not be taken seriously but photographs of her saying namaz in a burqa, and the allowance she has sanctioned for mullahs, have an emotive effect.

Since the BJP is not directly involved in West Bengal, Mr Modi’s suggestion of “friendly competition” between Ms Banerjee in Calcutta and himself in Delhi (a laddoo in each hand, he said jocularly) might find favour with her. But only if she cannot emerge as kingmaker or, better still, the queen. Much will depend on her calculations of how many parliamentary seats the Trinamool can hope to win and what potential coalition prospects emerge.


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*केन्द्रीय मंत्रिमंडल ने आज नये राष्ट्रीय राजमार्गों (एनएच) के रूप में 7,200 किलोमीटर राज्य सड़कों की घोषणा को अपनी स्वीकृति दी। केंद्र के इस फैसले से सड़को की रूप रेखा में भरी सुधार की आशा हैं जिससे कई जिले जो अभी तक शहरो से कटे रहते थे उन्हे प्रगति और बढ़ने का अब मौका मिलेगा।

UPA government will convert 7,200 Km of state roads into National Highways. With this greater and better connectivity, growth and development will usher in the remote parts of the country.*

Govt to set up Equal Opportunities Commission for minorities - The Times of India

Govt to set up Equal Opportunities Commission for minorities

NEW DELHI: Ahead of the Lok Sabha polls, the government on Thursday cleared a proposal for setting up the much-awaitedEqual Opportunities Commission (EOC), a statutory body to check discrimination of minority communities in jobs and education.

The Justice Sachar Committee, which went into the socio-economic backwardness of Muslims, had recommended setting up of such a panel. The proposal got the nod of the Union Cabinet today.

EOC *will also deal with grievances like denial of accommodation or buying rights to minorities in housing societies.*

The recommendation for setting up of EOC was made during UPA-I itself and the minority affairs ministry had begun the process to establish an omnibus body that could include all sections as soon as the UPA II government came to power.

A jumbo Group of Ministers, chaired by A K Antony, was set up to look into the matter as disputes arose about the location and powers of the panel with various other national commissions and ministries complaining that the proposed mandate of EOC would be encroaching upon their mandate.

The GoM had later mandated that EOC will deal exclusively with minorities.

EOC's mandate is to ensure that no minority community is discriminated against on religious grounds by redressing complaints. It has to make binding recommendations that people from minority communities find adequate representation in government employment or educational institutions.

The Sachar Committee that studied the socio-economic condition of the minorities in India had noted that though Muslims constituted 18.5 per cent of the population, their representation in bureaucracy was just about 2.5 per cent.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Read more at:
Bihar alliance talks move forward: Congress to contest 12 seats, LJP 7, rest for RJD - The Economic Times






NEW DELHI: Alliance talks among Congress, the Rashtriya Janata Dal and Lok Janshakti Party appear to be finally moving forward. Congress is expected to contest 12 seats in Bihar, while Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP will contest seven, and the remaining 20 will be left to Lalu Prasad's RJD. Congress is expected to set aside one seat, Katihar, for its NCP ally. In 2009, NCP's Tariq Anwar had contested, and lost, from Katihar
A Congress leader close to developments said that agreement has been reached on the number of seats each party will contest. "However, we are still working on the constituencies which Congress will contest."

The party has identified 12 constituencies, party members said. These include Kishanganj and Sasaram, which are currently held by its members Mohammed Asarul Haque and speaker Meira Kumar, respectively. Among the other constituencies identified by the Congress are Madhubani , Sitamarhi , Jhanjharpur, Supaul, Khagaria, Bhagalpur, Jamui, Purnia, Patna Sahib and Aurangabad.

In six of the constituencies that Congress has asked for, its candidates came third after the RJD in the 2009 Lok Sabha elections. This includes Madhubani, which is Congress spokesperson and former minister of state for home Shakeel Ahmad's constituency. Though Ahmad won from this seat in 2004 and 1999, it went to the BJP in the last general elections. Ahmad garnered 111,423 votes (20% of the vote share) but RJD legislature party leader Abdul Bari Siddiqui got nearly 43,000 votes more than him. Both RJD and Congress are keen to have this seat in their kitty.

Similarly, the Congress would like Jamui as Bihar PCC chief Ashok Chaudhury contested from this constituency in 2009, although he came a distant third in the electoral race with 13.31% of the vote share to a 27.79% vote share for the RJD. "Some adjustments will have to be made, but it is a tough call," a senior leader said.

Congress leaders say that differences notwithstanding they don't expect a repeat of 2009. "The RJD has seen the folly of its action and they realise that an alliance with the Congress will be beneficial," a senior leader from the state said.

Congress leaders from the Bihar state unit are insistent that they would prefer to go it alone in the state. During their interaction with Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi after the AICC session in January, the Bihar leaders had made it clear that there should be no alliance and the Congress should go it alone. However, aware of the ground realities and the need for partnerships, the central unit is keen to seal its alliance with the RJD.

Bihar 2009
Janata Dal (United) 20 24.04% National Democratic Alliance
Bharatiya Janata Party 12 13.93% National Democratic Alliance
Rashtriya Janata Dal 4 19.30% Fourth Front
Indian National Congress2 10.26% United Progressive Alliance
*The total of Nda vote share almost 38 percent Rjd and congress were divided in 2009 total vote share is 29.50 see the rjd performance down will get the clear picture .
Nda is now divide rahul already said in interview Cong going in alliance with Rjd as per this opinion Upa will get 22 to 28 seats
alone from bihar*


Bihar 2004
*Rashtriya Janata Dal 22 30.67 United Progressive Alliance*
Janata Dal (United) 6 22.36 National Democratic Alliance
Bharatiya Janata Party 5 14.57 National Democratic Alliance
*Lok Janshakti Party 4 8.19 United Progressive Alliance
Indian National Congress3 4.49 United Progressive Alliance*


Indian general election, 2004 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Indian general election, 2009 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mujraparty

Shinde claim on Dawood punctured - Yahoo News India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Govt to set up Equal Opportunities Commission for minorities - The Times of India

Govt to set up Equal Opportunities Commission for minorities

NEW DELHI: Ahead of the Lok Sabha polls, the government on Thursday cleared a proposal for setting up the much-awaitedEqual Opportunities Commission (EOC), a statutory body to check discrimination of minority communities in jobs and education.

The Justice Sachar Committee, which went into the socio-economic backwardness of Muslims, had recommended setting up of such a panel. The proposal got the nod of the Union Cabinet today.

EOC*will also deal with grievances like denial of accommodation or buying rights to minorities in housing societies.*

The recommendation for setting up of EOC was made during UPA-I itself and the minority affairs ministry had begun the process to establish an omnibus body that could include all sections as soon as the UPA II government came to power.

A jumbo Group of Ministers, chaired by A K Antony, was set up to look into the matter as disputes arose about the location and powers of the panel with various other national commissions and ministries complaining that the proposed mandate of EOC would be encroaching upon their mandate.

The GoM had later mandated that EOC will deal exclusively with minorities.

EOC's mandate is to ensure that no minority community is discriminated against on religious grounds by redressing complaints. It has to make binding recommendations that people from minority communities find adequate representation in government employment or educational institutions.

*My battle is for providing justice to the poor: Rahul Gandhi.*
Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi visited his constituency Amethi on Wednesday where he inaugurated a Rail Neer plant and an FM radio station. He also oversaw opening of nine branches of State Bank of India.


----------



## HariPrasad

vijay sankhnad rally in Ahmedabad - www.divyabhaskar.co.in

Look at the picture of Vijay Shankhnad rally. Modi's opponent will piss in Pant.

Look how congress defends the lack of crowd in Pappu's (Gandu's) rally.

Rahul rally in Guwahati to focus on 'people' not 'crowd' - The Times of India

Lame Excuse of Congress;

People left Rahul's rally as they were thirsty, not upset: Delhi CM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

Puchtoon said:


> @kbd-raaf @jbond197 @Jason bourne
> @VeeraBahadur @VeeraBhadra @kaykay
> @banvanaxl @Marxist @Rajaraja Chola
> @MST
> @drunken-monke
> @blood
> @eowyn
> @GURU DUTT
> @kurup
> 
> @Puchtoon
> @sarjenprabhu
> @Parul
> @naveen mishra
> @DRAY
> @kbd-raaf
> @desert warrior
> @ni8mare
> @Chanakya's_Chant
> @chak de INDIA
> @Manvantaratruti
> @Fawkes
> @Sunny009
> @NKVD
> @levina
> 
> 
> could you help in spreading this ? please share it wherever you can :|
> 
> View attachment 17984




All i can see is, This Bitch wants to be a Ayatollah of India. Next he'll Issue an Fatwa against Supreme Court

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secularpakistani

Puchtoon said:


> After winning election BJP lost momentum in january 04,went overconfident and made mistakes .
> In 09 it could not make the full out of 2611 crisis.
> 
> The andhra division issue is showing old fault lines
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> This is how propaganda is done and then people like @Secularpakistani Rant BS
> 
> _Look at the date in book and NDTV tweet_


Oh mr cave extremist hindu supporter this book is the corrected version .In the
previous book there were funny things.Also still there is no proof available the japan US thing in WW2 and the above screen shot is from the real text book or you just printed a page for your own comfort ?
Definitely modi for PM


----------



## fsayed

*चेतना यात्रा में उमड़ा जनसैलाब*


----------



## Puchtoon

Secularpakistani said:


> Oh mr cave extremist hindu supporter this book is the corrected version .In the
> previous book there were funny things.Also still there is no proof available the japan US thing in WW2 and the above screen shot is from the real text book or you just printed a page for your own comfort ?
> Definitely modi for PM


When propaganda is busted hidden mullahs cry hard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*चेतना यात्रा में उमड़ा जनसैलाब*


----------



## dray

fsayed said:


> *चेतना यात्रा में उमड़ा जनसैलाब*




Ummid hai ki "Chetna Yatra" ke baad in logon ko "Chetna" ayega aur yeh log BJP ko vote karenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

*DMK sets precondition for alliance*

*



*

In his concluding address at the 10 State conference of the DMK, party chief M. Karunanidhi was silent on whether more political parties would join the party-led alliance.
*Virtually launching the campaign for the Lok Sabha elections, DMK president M. Karunanidhi on Sunday made it clear that political parties committed to implementing the Sethusamudram project, preventing the emergence of communal forces and protecting social justice alone could be part of the DMK alliance.

In his concluding address at the 10 State conference of the DMK, he was silent on whether more political parties would join the progressive alliance led by the DMK. All he said was that political parties ready to accept his preconditions could enter the alliance, which he claimed, would win the Lok Sabha polls and enrich democracy in India.

Even as expectations were high that the conference would indicate the possibility of a rapprochement with the Congress or Vijayakant’s DMDK joining its alliance, the DMK patriarch did not touch upon the issue*.

Amidst applause , the 89-year-old Karunanidhi said the DMK had already entered into an alliance with a few political parties such as Viduthalai Chiruthikal Katchi (VCK), Puthiya Tamizhagam, Manithaneya Makkal Katchi and Indian Union Muslim League.

The leaders of the parties were present at the conference.

“The question before us is whether the AIADMK government should be allowed to continue in power, as it has been undoing all the good schemes announced by the DMK government,” Mr. Karunanidhi said.

Accusing the AIADMK of adopting double standard in the Sethusamudram Project case, he said the people of Tamil Nadu brought upon themselves a great disappointment by voting for the AIADMK in the name of regime change in the State.

The AIADMK has been indicted by the High Court and the Supreme Court in cases pertaining to Equitable System of Education and the plan to shift the Anna Centenary Library to the DPI complex.

While the DMK remained a true inheritor of Dravidian values, late Chief Minsiter M.G.R. diluted it by launching the AIADMK.

“The party today remains a complete anti-thesis to all that the DMK stood for,” he said.

Rs. 1.01 crore collected
Mr. Karunanidhi said the conference had contributed to the party fund a total of Rs 1.01 crore after meeting all the conference expenses. He heaped praise on Mr. K. N. Nehru for organising such a huge conference.


----------



## 45'22'

fsayed said:


> *DMK sets precondition for alliance*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> In his concluding address at the 10 State conference of the DMK, party chief M. Karunanidhi was silent on whether more political parties would join the party-led alliance.
> *Virtually launching the campaign for the Lok Sabha elections, DMK president M. Karunanidhi on Sunday made it clear that political parties committed to implementing the Sethusamudram project, preventing the emergence of communal forces and protecting social justice alone could be part of the DMK alliance.*
> 
> *In his concluding address at the 10 State conference of the DMK, he was silent on whether more political parties would join the progressive alliance led by the DMK. All he said was that political parties ready to accept his preconditions could enter the alliance, which he claimed, would win the Lok Sabha polls and enrich democracy in India.*
> 
> *Even as expectations were high that the conference would indicate the possibility of a rapprochement with the Congress or Vijayakant’s DMDK joining its alliance, the DMK patriarch did not touch upon the issue*.
> 
> Amidst applause , the 89-year-old Karunanidhi said the DMK had already entered into an alliance with a few political parties such as Viduthalai Chiruthikal Katchi (VCK), Puthiya Tamizhagam, Manithaneya Makkal Katchi and Indian Union Muslim League.
> 
> The leaders of the parties were present at the conference.
> 
> “The question before us is whether the AIADMK government should be allowed to continue in power, as it has been undoing all the good schemes announced by the DMK government,” Mr. Karunanidhi said.
> 
> Accusing the AIADMK of adopting double standard in the Sethusamudram Project case, he said the people of Tamil Nadu brought upon themselves a great disappointment by voting for the AIADMK in the name of regime change in the State.
> 
> The AIADMK has been indicted by the High Court and the Supreme Court in cases pertaining to Equitable System of Education and the plan to shift the Anna Centenary Library to the DPI complex.
> 
> While the DMK remained a true inheritor of Dravidian values, late Chief Minsiter M.G.R. diluted it by launching the AIADMK.
> 
> “The party today remains a complete anti-thesis to all that the DMK stood for,” he said.
> 
> Rs. 1.01 crore collected
> Mr. Karunanidhi said the conference had contributed to the party fund a total of Rs 1.01 crore after meeting all the conference expenses. He heaped praise on Mr. K. N. Nehru for organising such a huge conference.


next time plz dont increase the font........its difficult to read


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Secularpakistani said:


> Oh mr cave extremist hindu supporter this book is the corrected version .In the
> previous book there were funny things.Also still there is no proof available the japan US thing in WW2 and the above screen shot is from the real text book or you just printed a page for your own comfort ?
> Definitely modi for PM





Secularpakistani said:


> Oh mr cave extremist hindu supporter this book is the corrected version .In the
> previous book there were funny things.Also still there is no proof available the japan US thing in WW2 and the above screen shot is from the real text book or you just printed a page for your own comfort ?
> Definitely modi for PM


Why are you getting personal ?? By the way whole world knows who is extremist caveman. 

Your one more propaganda failed .  The screenshots of page were published by Congress mouthpiece news outlet. You would have known that only if extremist caveman version of Islam had not clouded your mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secularpakistani

Puchtoon said:


> When propaganda is busted hidden mullahs cry hard


When there is nothing to answer hindu extremists try to divert the topic


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rally of AAP in Andheri. Crowd at 7:30pm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Puchtoon

Secularpakistani said:


> When there is nothing to answer hindu extremists try to divert the topic



There is no topic,topic ended when i asked you to show the printing errors now 

and like a true takfiri maulvi you ran away 

kahi tum _Dirty mullah in secular fold_ to nahin? 


P.S it's just idiom,no hard feeling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secularpakistani

Puchtoon said:


> There is no topic,topic ended when i asked you to show the printing errors now
> 
> and like a true takfiri maulvi you ran away
> 
> kahi tum _Dirty mullah in secular fold_ to nahin?
> 
> 
> P.S it's just idiom,no hard feeling


You still did not answered my questions with logic.Well one cannot expect a rationale discussion with a butt hurt supporter of a hindu extremist


----------



## Roybot

When are they going to announce the elections? @Puchtoon


----------



## HariPrasad

vijay sankhnad rally in Ahmedabad - www.divyabhaskar.co.in

Mind boggling crowd in Modi's rally. Modi's adversary will piss in pant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Corrupt Pappu and his Mom acquired Rs 1600 Cr Property for Just 50 lkahs.

Corruption: Subramanian Swamy corners Sonia, Rahul Gandhi - News Oneindia


Did Congress pay Rs 89.5 cr to Sonia and Rahul through Young Indian? | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

I want to fight corruption - Rahul Gandhi


----------



## JanjaWeed

*After Narendra Modi tea, Lalu tea stalls to open soon*


> Politics over a cup of tea is warming up in Bihar as RJD members have decided to open Lalu tea stalls to counter the BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's claim to being a tea seller.
> 
> Rashtriya Janata Dal chief Lalu Prasad said about 10 days ago that he was the "real tea seller" and Modi was junior to him in this business.
> 
> Lalu's party workers have set up the first Lalu tea stall in Muzaffarpur, and many more will soon be opened in different parts of the state.
> 
> "Lalu Chai Stall in Muzaffarpur is just a beginning of an innovative idea," RJD leader Iqbal Shami said.
> 
> Shami said that by opening such tea stalls, the party wants to call Modi's bluff that he sold tea at railway stations.
> 
> He argues that it was Modi's father who ran a canteen.
> 
> "In contrast to that. Lalu in his childhood as a student used to sell tea to earn livelihood," Shami said.
> 
> The RJD leader said that Lalu tea stall will serve free tea.
> 
> "We have decided to open 17 such tea stalls in each block of the Muzaffarpur district," he added.
> 
> Another RJD leader, Harendra Kumar said that Lalu tea stalls will provide an opportunity to connect with people.
> 
> However, Bharatiya Janata Party state president Mangal Pandey said Lalu tea stall is a copy of their campaign for Modi.
> 
> Lalu Prasad recently revealed that he sold tea at a shop in the veterinary college campus in Patna during his childhood.
> After Narendra Modi tea, Lalu tea stalls to open soon | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com



Oh well.. now everyone wants to be part of tea selling brigade. Lassi stall would have made sense when it comes to Laloo...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Prometheus said:


> I want to fight corruption - Rahul Gandhi









JanjaWeed said:


>



Expose: How govt posts were for sale by this man! BJP worker Champavat's arrest to open new chapters. This is how corruption happen in Gujarat.


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> vijay sankhnad rally in Ahmedabad - www.divyabhaskar.co.in
> 
> Mind boggling crowd in Modi's rally. Modi's adversary will piss in pant.








Children are forced to attend Modi functions & punished if they deny! What a sick thought! BJP can never run India.

How Adani got contracts for supplying power despite being the most expensive | Gulail.com

FEKU Exposed!: What does Adani give you, Mr. Feku? An untold nexus exposed.

*Friday, 21 February 2014*



It all began in 2006 when the Gujarat Urja Vikas Nigam Limited (GUVNL) invited tenders for the purchase of 2000MW electricity. Three companies – Adani Enterprises Limited, Jindal Power Limited and Power Trading Corporation (PTC) India Limited filed tenders on 26 June 2006. Adani offered a price of Rs 3.7038 per unit, Jindal Rs 3.48 per unit and PTC offered a price of Rs 3.25 per unit. Adani and Jindal had bid to supply 500MW and 150 MW power respectively, while PTC had bid to supply 440 MW (190 MW from Chitarpur Coal and Power Limited and 250 MW from JSW Energy Limited at Ratnagiri). PTC is a power trading company which purchases and sells power.

But the Tender Evaluation Committee of the GUVNL found these rates unreasonably high and hence it re-invited financial bids from the bidders who had already submitted their RFQ (request for qualification) documents. On 9 November 2006 three companies – Adani, Jindal and PTC – filed fresh tenders offering rates of Rs 3.2939, Rs 3.24 and Rs 3.2497 respectively. The Evaluation Committee recommended that Jindal’s bid should be allotted tender because it was offering the lowest price. When PTC and Adani came to know about the Jindal offer, they too offered to supply power at the same rate as Jindal. As a result the corporation sent letters of intent to all the three companies to supply power at the same rate, which was Rs 3.24 per unit.

The day PTC received the letter of intent it wrote back proposing to increase its total power supply from 440 to 630 MW. But strangely the GUVNL rejected its proposal contending that it could not be considered since the letter was received after the letter of intent had been sent. The rejection of PTC’s revised offer was shocking to say the least.

It shows that the Gujarat government had already made up its mind to make a closed-door deal with the Adani group. The state needed at least 2000MW power whereas the total contract capacity of all successful bidders was just 1590MW. In such a scenario the rejection of PTC’s renewed proposal made no commerical or financial sense. On the contrary it exposes a case of favouritism and corruption. Gujarat was grappling with severe power shortage. To make up for the widening gap in demand and supply, the governmnet was buying merchant power (the business terminology for power that is purchased on temporary basis as distinguished from power purchased under long term agreements) from *Adani Enterprises at an exorbitant rate of Rs 5.31 to Rs 5.45 per unit. Documents available with Gulail show that between October 2006 to August 2007 alone, Gujarat government had paid Rs 322 crores to Adani Enterprises for short-term power at a rate of Rs 5.45 per unit.*
On the one hand the Modi government was purchasing expensive short-term power from Adani and on other it resolutely refused to accept additional 190 MW power from PTC which was cheaper by Rs 2.21 per unit. Why?





Wasting Public Money...
The story of crony capitalism doesn’t stop at this. At this stage Adani and Modi governmnet held hush-hush back door mettings and decided to award Adani the contract for 1000 MW at Rs 2.89 per unit. A similar opportunity to lower their bid offers was not offered to PTC and Jindal. Instead they were unilateraly issued termination letters invalidating the earlier issued letters of intent. The ground for termination was cited as lower tariff of Rs 2.89 offered by Adani.

The subsequent judicial process revealed that the contract with Adani was signed on 8.1.2007 while the LOIs of Jindal and PTC were cancelled on 12.1.2006. It is a classic case of politician-corporate nexus under which diefferent rules were set for different companies. It shows that the Modi regime had already made up its mind to award contract only to Adani while shutting its doors to Adani’s competitors.

Even though PTC and Jidnal were willing to supply long term power they were denied the opportunity to renegotiate even as Adani entered into closed door negotiations to lower its offer price after the letter of intent had been sent.

Shantanu from Prayas Energy Group, a Pune based NGO dedicated to democratizing energy governance in India, stressed, “There needs to be transparency in the tender process. There should be no tampering with the documents related to bidding and after the details have been set there should be no changes implemented in the original conditions that were laid out.”

Jindal Power filed a writ petition in the Gujarat High court against this one-sided decision of the GUVNL, following which the HC on 24 January 2007 put a stay on the tender process, which essentially meant that GUVNL could not go ahead with the deal with Adani. In response Adani Power Limited filed a Civil Application asking for the stay to be vacated. On 6 February 2007, the Advocate General, the top law officer of the Gujarat government, appeared for GUVNL and made a written submission before the court that in case the final outcome of the case went in Jindal Power’s favour, the GUVNL would sign the agreement with Jindal on same tems as it had offered Adani. On this, the court vacated the stay.
Within a few hours of the court order, the GUVNL signed the contract with Adani group.

There was a sinister design behind this mad rush to sign the contract with Adani, as subsequent court proceedings revealed.

*Four days before signing the Rs 2.89 PPA, on 2.2.2007, the GUVNL entered into another agreement with Adani for supply of 1000MW power at the rate of Rs 2.35 per unit. This fact was hidden from both public and other power producers.*
*The question is why did the Modi regime sign a contract at Rs 2.89 when only four days earlier it had signed a similar contract with Adani at Rs 2.35 per unit. A difference of even one paisa per unit balloons into an extra burden of hundreds of crores every year. After all it’s the people of Gujarat who are going to foot the bill for expensive electricity. (Subsequently, Adani reneged on the Rs 2.35 contract on various dubious grounds, only honouring the more expensive Rs 2.89 contract)*
Coming back to the fight put up by PTC and Jindal against favouristism shown towards Adani, the PTC too filed a separate case in the HC on February 22, 2007 challenging the cancellation of its Letter of Intent. The GUVNL again submitted in the court that in case PTC went on to win the case it too would be accommodated in the bid and allowed to supply 440MW power at the same terms as Adani.
Subsequently, Jindal Power opted out of the race and its application was disposed of.

But PTC continued its fight. Finally, the HC allowed PTC to enter into an agreement with GUVNL to sign a PPA to supply 440MW power for 25 years at the rate of Rs 2.89 per unit, the same as was signed with Adani on 6 February 2007. *But the GUVNL was so intent on muscling out PTC and allowing only Adani to reap the benefits that it filed a Special Leave Petition in the SC challenging the directions of the HC. The SC threw out the application.*

*But still the Modi regime refused to sign the contract with PTC. The GUVNL now rejected PTC’s bid on the pretext that the company had now offered to give all of 440 MW from just one source that is Chitrapur Power Ltd.*


----------



## Roybot

Puchtoon said:


> De ghumake -Real version



Lol wtf? This is getting ugly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Modi’s minister convicted for corruption | Tehelka.com

[paste:font size="6"]*

Rajkot (PTI): * A senior minister in the Narendra Modi government was today sentenced to three years imprisonment by a court in Porbandar in the Rs 54-crore illegal limestone mining case of 2006.

Gujarat Water Resources minister Babu Bokhiria was convicted by Chief Judicial Magistrate C V Pandya.

Bokhiria along with former Congress MP Bharat Odedara, alleged gangster Bhima Dula Odedara, who is behind the bars in a murder case, and his son Lakshman Dula Odedara, who is chairman of Porbandar marketing yard, were sentenced to three years imprisonment and fined Rs 5,000 each.

In 2006, manager of Saurashtra Chemical Company Umesh Bhavsar had registered a complaint against the four alleging that they had illegally mined limestone from the land where the company holds mining rights.

The complaint also mentioned that they had to face a loss of Rs 54 crore due to the illegal mining done by the four persons. Porbandar is around 180 Kms from here.

Porbandar Police had arrested Bokhiria in 2007 from city airport as after the complaint, he left the country and was declared as an absconder. However, the high court had later released him on bail.

In the last state assembly elections held in December 2012, Bokhiria had defeated state Congress president Arjun Modhwadia. Bokhiria was made cabinet minister in the Modi government which took over the reins on December 25 last year.


----------



## fsayed

"Chetna March" by Sachin Ji





We introduced ‘Right to Information’ and created an accountable and transparent system of governance. ‪#‎INC2014‬ Read more here:Vision - INC


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> Bokhiria along with former Congress MP Bharat Odedara, alleged gangster Bhima Dula Odedara, who is behind the bars in a murder case, and his son Lakshman Dula Odedara, who is chairman of Porbandar marketing yard, were sentenced to three years imprisonment and fined Rs 5,000 each.



Firstly the news in from July 2013, secondly he was prosecuted in Gujarat, and was put behind the bars when found guilty, no one tried to save him. Thirdly, a Congress MP too was put behind the bars for the same case.

Lastly, Congressi Tejpal the Rapist is in Jail

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> Firstly the news in from July 2013, secondly he was prosecuted in Gujarat, and was put behind the bars when found guilty, no one tried to save him. Thirdly, a Congress MP too was put behind the bars for the same case.
> 
> Lastly, *Congressi Tejpal the Rapist is in Jail *



It's a POLL VENDETTA by Goa's BJP Govt. 



Roybot said:


> Lol wtf? This is getting ugly.



from that video, one comment, which makes the MOST SENSE:



> AAP is just a group of frustrated wannabes who have no ideas, no plans, no knowledge, no policies for running the country, they have hijacked one issue, and present themselves as the God sent saviors of the country. They made a mess in Delhi, and now want to create a mess throughout India. I really hope people of this country will vote sensibly and will choose a stable, strong government, not a gang of these small wannabe parties, who are making joke of the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Roybot said:


> Firstly the news in from July 2013, secondly he was prosecuted in Gujarat, and was put behind the bars when found guilty, no one tried to save him. Thirdly, a Congress MP too was put behind the bars for the same case.
> 
> Lastly, Congressi Tejpal the Rapist is in Jail


Don't practice Gujarat model in any other state: Congress to BJP | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
*

Claiming that Modi and BJP preside over an "empire of corruption", Sibal wondered how can the BJP even make allegations against the Congress on the issue of corruption asking which of its ministers has been convicted or in jail.

He alleged that 22 BJP legislators were involved in land grab deals in Karnataka, and in Madhya Pradesh, the Lokayukta has complained that the state government is not forwarding documents even as he wants to start proceedings against 10 BJP ministers.

"Why is the BJP and Modi silent on this matter? Look at the plots that have been given by Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan to members of his family at throw-away prices.

"Nobody talks about that. What about this Saraswati Shishu Mandir. They have been given plots across the state. Nobody talks about that," he said.

About Gujarat, Sibal said another minister Purushottam Solanki was 'prosecuted' under Prevention of Corruption Act but no action was taken by the BJP government against them.

Shakeel Ahmed said that he does not think that Modi's dreams will fructify including "his biggest dream" of becoming Prime Minister. *


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> Don't practice Gujarat model in any other state: Congress to BJP | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
> *Claiming that Modi and BJP preside over an "empire of corruption", Sibal wondered how can the BJP even make allegations against the Congress on the issue of corruption asking which of its ministers has been convicted or in jail.
> 
> He alleged that 22 BJP legislators were involved in land grab deals in Karnataka, and in Madhya Pradesh, the Lokayukta has complained that the state government is not forwarding documents even as he wants to start proceedings against 10 BJP ministers.
> 
> "Why is the BJP and Modi silent on this matter? Look at the plots that have been given by Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan to members of his family at throw-away prices.
> 
> "Nobody talks about that. What about this Saraswati Shishu Mandir. They have been given plots across the state. Nobody talks about that," he said.
> 
> About Gujarat, Sibal said another minister Purushottam Solanki was 'prosecuted' under Prevention of Corruption Act but no action was taken by the BJP government against them.
> 
> Shakeel Ahmed said that he does not think that Modi's dreams will fructify including "his biggest dream" of becoming Prime Minister. *



Congress Issues Certificates of Corruption??

BTW, Mr. Sibal himself is predicted to LOSE his seat


----------



## Mujraparty

@fsayed ur ilk .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mujraparty

Congress leaders ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436830607172055040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

eowyn said:


> Congress leaders ..



Sub line pe khade ho jao... madamji aa rahi hai!


----------



## Roybot

eowyn said:


> Congress leaders ..



I honestly feel bad for them. With so many years of experience behind them next they ll be prostrating in front of 45 year old dumbass Rahul Pappu Gandhi,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

eowyn said:


> Congress leaders ..


----------



## Roybot

PAAP party's report card. 49 days, 49 major crime committed.











Pappu Doodhwala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Keep politicians out of sports administration: Rahul Gandhi*
Keep politicians out of sports administration: Rahul Gandhi

pehli bar gadhe ne kuch akal ki baat ki!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*THE RAHUL GANDHI MESSENGER YOU DON’T WANT TO MISS*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ayush

epic ^^


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> *Keep politicians out of sports administration: Rahul Gandhi*
> Keep politicians out of sports administration: Rahul Gandhi
> 
> pehli bar gadhe ne kuch akal ki baat ki!



Rahul Gandhi should start with Sharad Pawar and Rajiv Shukla. Its his same old tactics, trying to fool people into believing that he is not part of the corrupt and rotten Congressi "system".

He had all the time and power in his hands to push these reforms through in the last ten years, why didn't he bother?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*THE RAHUL GANDHI MESSENGER YOU DON’T WANT TO MISS*

*



*
**

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

JanjaWeed said:


> *THE RAHUL GANDHI MESSENGER YOU DON’T WANT TO MISS*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> He should start with Sharad Pawar and Rajiv Shukla. Its his same old tactics, trying to fool people into believing that he is not part of the corrupt and rotten Congressi "system".
> 
> He had all the time and power in his hands to push these reforms through.


By saying this... he is trying to portray that he is an outsider trying to change the system. It's mostly Congressis who started this trend.. right from Priranjan Das Munshi in football to Suresh Kalmadi.


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> *THE RAHUL GANDHI MESSENGER YOU DON’T WANT TO MISS*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **



lmfao



JanjaWeed said:


> By saying this... he is trying to portray that he is an outsider trying to change the system. It's mostly Congressis who started this trend.. right from Priranjan Das Munshi in football to Suresh Kalmadi.



Yup. He can order the prime minister to give 12 cylinders, he can demand the ordinance to be thrown into the bin. But the rest he won't, cause he needs to keep some political traction to get votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*whistleblower bill passed parliament*


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436800060282912768


JanjaWeed said:


> *THE RAHUL GANDHI MESSENGER YOU DON’T WANT TO MISS*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Depicts reality in funny way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436841923483955200
On Gandhi's grandson joining AAP after Lal Bahadur shastri's grandson. This is duplicity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/436841672711098368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty




----------



## fsayed

Parliament passes bill to protect whistle blowers | Business Standard

parliament Friday passed the Whistle Blowers Protection Bill with the Rajya Sabha giving its nod on the last day of the last parliamentary session of the UPA-II government.

The bill was taken up with an understanding to approve it as passed by the Lok Sabha so that it does not need to be sent to the lower house again. This is the only one of the six anti-graft bills that could secure parliamentary approval in this session.

There were several amendments from the government itself, but none of them were moved. Some other amendments were defeated by voice vote.

"We must pass the bill as passed by Lok Sabha," Minister of State for Personnel and Public Grievances V. Narayanasamy said shortly before the bill was passed.

Communist Party of India-Marxist leader Sitaram Yechury quipped: "So many amendments were circulated, but none were passed. This is a waste of stationery."

The bill, which provides for protection of whistleblowers, will now become law after the president's assent.

Had the amendments been passed, the bill would have been stuck as the lower house was adjourned sine die while the bill was being passed by the upper house.

Friday was the last day of the last session of the 15th Lok Sabha.

The bill seeks to establish a mechanism to register complaints on any allegations of corruption or wilful misuse of power against a public servant. It also provides safeguards against victimisation of the person who makes the complaint.

It seeks to provide "adequate protection to persons reporting corruption or wilful misuse of discretion which causes demonstrable loss to the government or commission of a criminal offence by a public servant".

While the measure sets out the procedure to inquire into the disclosures and provides adequate safeguards against victimisation of the whistle blower, it also seeks to provide punishment for false or frivolous complaints.

Protection to whistleblowers is endorsed by United Nations-adopted the Convention Against Corruption. This convention has been signed by 140 nations, including India.

Participating in the debate on the bill earlier, Bharatiya Janata Party's Ravishankar Prasad recalled the sacrifice of Satyendra Dubey, an Indian Engineering Service officer who was killed after he tried to reveal corruption in the Golden Quadrilateral highway construction project in 2003.

The need for a bill to protect whistleblowers was realised after his murder.


----------



## Mujraparty




----------



## fsayed

Security / Law / Strategic affairs
*The Whistle Blowers Protection Bill, 2011*
Commonly known as the Whistleblower's Bill, it seeks to establish a mechanism to register complaints on any allegations of corruption or wilful misuse of power against a public servant. The Bill also provides safeguards against victimisation of the person who makes the complaint. हिंदी के लिए क्लिक करें
*Highlights of the Bill*

*The Bill seeks to protect whistleblowers, i.e. persons making a public interest disclosure related to an act of corruption, misuse of power, or criminal offence by a public servant.*

*Any public servant or any other person including a non-governmental organization may make such a disclosure to the Central or State Vigilance Commission.*

*Every complaint has to include the identity of the complainant.*

*The Vigilance Commission shall not disclose the identity of the complainant except to the head of the department if he deems it necessary. The Bill penalises any person who has disclosed the identity of the complainant.*

*The Bill prescribes penalties for knowingly making false complaints.*


----------



## Prometheus

fsayed said:


> Expose: How govt posts were for sale by this man! BJP worker Champavat's arrest to open new chapters. This is how corruption happen in Gujarat.




I had a question to ask from Rahul baby ..............i was told by an italian aunty (who was supposedly called as mother of india.....).to file a RTI

the reply i got was - we need women empowerment

what was my question- Why is Rahul gandhi so dumb?



JanjaWeed said:


> *THE RAHUL GANDHI MESSENGER YOU DON’T WANT TO MISS*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **




i hope this kid is provided with some security .................u never know what dhongressi will do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Chat room discussion between Rahul, Modi, Kejriwal and others*

It appears to be more sensational than Arnab’s interview of Rahul Gandhi. It can expose more truth than Cobra-Post, and India News combined together. Yes dear readers!! We have explicit access to one of the chat sessions of ChatRoom.IndianPolitics.com, where your favorite political figures meet behind the scene to discuss the current state of nation.




In a chat room this time.

So, here we are sharing the chat session script with you, which we got even before Wikileaks.

Note: Please keep this out of reach of children and heart patients.

Welcometo ChatRoom.IndianPolitics.com

Mani.S.Aiyer : Hey Guys!! Good Morning. Awesome Budget Chiddu bro.

P.Chidambaram: Ya, thanks a lot , it was my Harvard skills that made it possible.

Mani.S.Aiyer: Ya..Whatever !!!

*Rahul.G enters room*

Mani.S.Aiyer: Hey Rahul Baba, what’s up ?

Rahul.G: Mani Uncle, I am good, and stop calling me Baba.

Mani.S.Aiyer: Ok, Rahul Baba



, What happened in Chota Bheem yesterday btw?

Rahul.G: I don’t watch Chota Bheem now, I am a full grown up man for god sake.

P.Chidambaram: Ya, Rahul Ji. But yesterday’s WWE Smackdown was awesome.

Rahul.G: Ya Chiddu Uncle, John Cena nailed the trophy, so cool no?

_ *NaMo enters room*_

_*Apolitical.Bedi enters room*_

_*Neutral.Anna enters room*_

_*Apolitical.Ramdev enters room*_

_*Nationalist.HinduSena enters room*_
Mani.S.Aiyer: Look Guys, the tea-seller is here, what’s up Tea-seller.

NaMo: Mitron, I am good and my Gujarat is excellent with all its inclusive growth.

P.Chidambaram: Haha..Hey Tea-Seller, does your inclusive growth include Advani Ji also ?

Rahul.G: HAHAHAHAHAHA..Chiddu Uncle Nailed it..LOL.

Mani.S.Aiyer: Hehehehehehe…tea-seller trolled.

NaMo: Wait a second mitron, let me call my #HDL fans here.

Mani.S.Aiyer: Wow !! Wow!! Hey Tea-Seller, we were just kidding dude. Why the hell you want to bring those loose canons here?

NaMo: Mitron!! Sometimes your words…they hurt





Rahul.G: Ya Modi Ji, we admire your work, specially the fact that you are building statue of our leader.

NaMo: Thank you Shehzade.

P.Chidambaram: ModiJi, will you please stop calling him a Shehzada!! Its insulting.

NaMo: HarvardJi, even a person who earns Rs12 per day in my Gujarat is a Shehzada, so how is that insulting ?

Mani.S.Aiyer: Ya..Whatever !!

_*Meenakshi Lekhi enters room*_

_*Arnab Goswami enters room*_

_*Meenakshi Lekhi logs out*_

_*Arnab Goswami logs out*_
NaMo: WTF Mitron!!

Rahul.G: Ya..really WTF!!

_*Arvind.Kejri enters room*_

_*12,ooo unknown.activists enter rooms*_

_*Proud.Khaps enter room*_

_*10 Ugandan diplomats log out*_
NaMo: Look, the anarchist aadmi is here, mitron!!

Rahul.G: Hahaha…nailed it Modiji, you nailed it.

Mani.S.Aiyer: AK, dude, what the hell are you doing here?

Arvind.Kejri: Aam Aadmi can and will enter everywhere now, your offices, your parliaments and even your chatrooms.

P.Chidambaram: Will the Aam Aadmi enter my washroom? It is dirty, may be your broom can do something there.

Mani.S.Aiyer: HAHAHAHAHAHA….Trolled !!

NaMo: Hahahaha..Mitron!! Very inclusive joke !!

Rahul.G: AK, why don’t you ask Somnath Bharti to resign?

Arvind.Kejri: But Rahul Baba, my entire Government resigned.

Rahul.G: Ya ya..but the real question is why are you not asking Somnath Bharti to resign?

Arvind.Kejri: WTF!!

NaMo: Seriously Shehzade, go to Diggi Uncle, you need more political Gyaan.

_*Meenakshi Lekhi enters room*_

_*Arnab Goswami enters room*_

_*Meenakshi Lekhi logs out*_

_*Arnab Goswami logs out*_
Arvind.Kejri: WTF Arnab is upto !!

_*Manish.Tiwari enters room*_

_*Oxford.Dictonary enters room*_

_*Thesaurus.com enters room*_
Manish.Tiwari: Namaste netizens, accept my salutations for this propitious day.

NaMo: Mitron, please send me dictionary.

Arvind.Kejri: Inse Aam Aadmi ki language nahi boli jaati, yeh junta ko gumrah karte hain.

Manish.Tiwari: Mr.Kejriwal, please tell me who is misleading this genteel nation on the issue of misgovernance? No one knows what you exactly want?

Arvind.Kejri: Mai hu aam aadmi, mujhe chahiye swaraj.

NaMo: Mitron!! He wouldn’t talk to us, let me call Sushma Swaraj Ji here.

_*Arvind.Kejri logs out*_

_*12,ooo unknown.activists log out*_

_*Proud.Khaps logs out*_

_*10 Ugandan Diplomats enters room*_
Mani.S.Aiyer: Hahahaa…Bhagoda Kejri.

NaMo:Bhagoda Kejri….Mitron!!

_*Meenakshi Lekhi enters room*_

_*Arnab Goswami enters room*_
Meenakshi Lekhi: Arnab why are you snooping me?

Arnab Goswami: Hold on a second Miss.Lekhi, I am a responsible journalist and not Narendra Modi Gujarat Government.

Mani.S.Aiyer: HAHAHAHAHA.

Arnab Goswami: Why are laughing Mr.Aiyer? Is this some kind of joke to you? The nation wants to know if UPA ministers like you are so drunk in power..sSo drunk in power that they laugh upon a responsible journalist ?

Mani.S.Aiyer: But Arnab I was…

Arnab Goswami: You didn’t answer my question. Anyways, Miss.Lekhi, coming back to you, why did you log out every time I logged in here? To avoid my questions? Well you can’t , the nation wouldn’t accept such rampant behavior of politicians like you.

Meenakshi Lekhi: Arre Baba leave that, tell me Arnab, are you paid well in TimesNow, because we have a job in BJP for you.

Arnab Goswami: Hold on a second…what did you say? What did you say Miss Lekhi? Admin get me one to one with Miss Lekhi here, no one interrupts..No one !! Miss Lekhi…Never ever, ever , ever……

_*Arnab Goswami is kicked out of room by Admin*_
Meenakshi Lekhi: Sigh!! Thank God Mukesh Bhai, you saved us. You are the best admin.

Mukesh.Ambani: Don’t worry guyz, this chatroom is my Dukaan. I will not allow anyone to misbehave with you, feel free to talk now, now that I am administrating it from over. Don’t Worry!!

NaMo: Ok Mitron!! I am leaving now. Have to attend a rally.

_*NaMo logs out*_

_*Apolitical.Bedi logs out *_

_*Neutral.Anna logs out room*_

_*Apolitical.Ramdev logs out*_

_*Nationalist.HinduSena logs out*_

_*Arvind.Kejri enters room*_

_*12,ooo unknown.activists enter rooms*_

_*Proud.Khaps enter room*_

_*10 Ugandan Diplomats log out*_
Arvind.Kejri: Ambani Saab, tell me one thing…KG Basin..

_*Mukesh.Ambani logs out*_

_*CII logs out*_

Chat room discussion between Rahul, Modi, Kejriwal and others | My Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

GUYS HOW ABOUT A NATIONAL DEBATE B/W RAHUL BABA - MODI - KEJRIWAL??


----------



## Jason bourne

In UP, of the total 80 seats, BJP is likely to win 40 seats, compared to 10 in 2009. While Congress, which had the most (21) seats in 2009, will be reduced to just 7 seats on it own, and 4 more with RLD.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> GUYS HOW ABOUT A NATIONAL DEBATE B/W RAHUL BABA - MODI - KEJRIWAL??



No point... one of them will keep coughing all the time, other one will keep repeating the same stuff over & again for every question thrown at him & only one will talk sense. Outcome will be pretty much on the expected lines....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

JanjaWeed said:


> No point... one of them will keep coughing all the time, other one will keep repeating the same stuff over & again for every question thrown at him & only one will talk sense. Outcome will be pretty much on the expected lines....



Interviewer: What are your views on how to bring Indian economy into high growth again?
NaMo: Ah yes, what I'll do is..
Interviewer: Hold up, first, what about 2002?


----------



## Levina

Puchtoon said:


> @levina
> 
> 
> could you help in spreading this ? please share it wherever you can :|
> 
> View attachment 17984



Ohhh I have stopped taking him seriously.
.
And dont worry Kejriwal's book is already facing the flake
Noida-based writer registers plagiarism case against Arvind Kejriwal - News Oneindia
Plagiarism at its best!!!


The pics from Afghan were shocking and upsetting.But then "Gender apartheid" continues everywhere in this world in disguise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Roybot @JanjaWeed started again as usual

Rahul Gandhi blames opposition for non-passage of anti-graft Bills | The Indian Express

If Telengana bill is passed (with opposition support) than take the WHOLE CREDIT.

If some bill for which they had 10 years time DON'T get passed start blaming Opposition.


----------



## fsayed

Rajiv Gandhi Khel Abhiyan and National Youth Policy 2014 has been launched to empower youth to achieve their full potential, and through them enable India to find its rightful place in the community of nations.






Whistleblowers protection bill संसद में पारित। भ्रष्टाचार से लगातार लड़ने के लिए प्रतिबद्ध कांग्रेस।

The Whistleblowers protection bill has been passed in the parliament. This bill is one of the 6 Anti-Corruption bills personally endorsed by Shri Rahul Gandhi.









Today Shri Rahul Gandhi launched ‘Rajiv Gandhi Khel Abhiyan’ under ‘National Youth Policy-2014' at the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium. He interacted with Vijender Singh and Mary Kom and spoke to various young sportspersons in the event, emphasizing that youngsters should get access to sports in India.


----------



## fsayed

*Rs. 10 as entry fee for Youth in Modi’s Ahmedabad Rally – Rs. 10 lakhs for a class-III job!*
Pratik Sinha February 21, 2014 | 2 Responses



Kalyansinh Champawat Caught Red Handed collecting 10 lakhs worth of cash from a candidate
On 20th February, 2014, in the Vijay Shankhnad meeting of youth at Ahmedabad, while Modi was sneering at the UPA Government for not creating job opportunities for the Youth, the police was busy arresting BJP activists who had taken *crores of bribe money to give jobs to the unemployed*! In one of the most shameful acts of corruption, a leading activist of BJP, Mr Kalyansinh Champawat and his accomplices had charged an amount of Rs 10 lakhs from each unemployed youth in Gujarat to get a class-III job! The recruitment scam of the 1200 posts of Talati, senior clerk , multi-purpose health worker etc that came into light very recently, has once again exposed the dirty underbelly of Gujarat governance and the fraud the Government is playing with the lives of the unemployed youth.




Kalyansingh Champawat – BJP Leader
The modus operandi for the collection of bribe money was by organizing a coaching class for giving training to the candidates who would participate in the recruitment examination. The organizers of the coaching class were influential BJP leaders like Dr. Kalyansinh Champawat who due to their proximity with Government, had arranged with the examiners of the written test to “pass” the selected candidates who were asked to make a special mark on their answer paper for identification. Those candidates who paid the money were secretly told to mark their answer paper for being passed. Champawat and his assistant Nisal Shah were arrested on Wednesday and were remanded in police custody for a day. During remand they disclosed the names of two more accomplishes, Anil Mewada and Nainesh Jaiswal who used to bring the prospective candidates to the coaching class. Around 20 students appeared have admitted before the police that they had paid money to Champawat.

In the last ten years, almost all the recruitment to Government jobs in Gujarat has been marred with allegations of corruption including the recruitment of police constables. This is the manner in which the “clean” governance of Modi works and the youth are “empowered”. This post would remain incomplete if we do not disclose that while on one hand government jobs are being sold, on the other hand jobs to implement central schemes like MNREGA are being abolished. Three years back, Government of Gujarat which is the implementing agency for MNREGA had employed over 13000 persons as Gram Rojgar Sevak (GRS) to implement the project. By a recent circular, over 10000 posts have been abolished with effect from 28th February, 2014. Thus while ten thousand young people will lose their jobs, the rural employment guarantee scheme would also suffer due to want of necessary man power.





*Share this:*


--Read More At:Rs. 10 as entry fee for Youth in Modi's Ahmedabad Rally - Rs. 10 lakhs for a class-III job! : Truth Of Gujarat


----------



## Soumitra

arp2041 said:


> GUYS HOW ABOUT A NATIONAL DEBATE B/W RAHUL BABA - MODI - KEJRIWAL??



Your wish is fulfilled enjoy

Arnab Goswami interviews Kejriwal, Modi, and Rahul Gandhi | My Faking News


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Big in Japan: Why Abe is Rooting for a Modi Win


----------



## Water Car Engineer

China was amongst the first countries to start treating Narendra Modi like a PM-in-waiting even before he had won his latest term in Gujarat. This was well before the Europeans beat a path to Gandhinagar, and years before America decided to reluctantly smell the coffee. There was prescience in the Chinese move to host Narendra Modi like a head of state in China. Done a couple of years ago, it was an acknowledgement and an intelligence assessment that was on target.

Is it any wonder then that China is on its way to overtaking the US as the biggest economy in the world even as there are natural apprehensions on its hegemonic tendencies? We are especially traumatised by our experience in 1962, at the bitter end of the Hindi-Chini-Bhai-Bhai era, but this could be potentially a very different world now.

*India-China relations: 2014 can be great leap forward*

Standing as a bulwark against Western manipulation together may work to benefit both India and China more than alternate scenarios. After all, the US-Chinese economic and diplomatic relationship continues strong, even as Chinese power and assertiveness, economic and military, keeps growing steadily. But first, the trust deficit between India and China must be bridged, and this can happen gradually in a cautious and calibrated manner, if we determine to do so.

But in 2014, should our fear of Chinese ulterior motives, the tensions on the borders, the blatant alliance with Pakistan, and help being given to some of our insurgents, turn us away from the opportunity for economic growth and betterment on offer? Can the economic opportunities be regarded separately from the other contentions? The present UPA Government seems to think so.

What, after all, have we really gained by our overtures and diplomatic leanings towards America and the West over many decades besides the George W Bush era Nuclear Power Deal? Things have gone into a semi-freeze thereafter during the Obama years, and China has given practically the same deal to Pakistan alongside.

Some defence analysts state that Pakistan’s nuclear arsenal is actually bigger and better than ours, and Indian access to nuclear fuel and high technology has not, in fact, improved dramatically. Bush and the Republicans might have wanted to create an unequivocal Indian ally, but there has been some revision in the thinking of the Democrat-run US since. The EU, Japan, Australia and the rest must therefore follow suit, if in a muted fashion.

An economic cooperation with China now, and the consequent mutuality, may thwart some American globocop ambitions in the Indian Ocean, the Pacific and South Asia, but need not necessarily put India at increased military risk. Besides, these tilts tend to engender healthy competition from other ‘providers’ that could benefit both countries. Besides, it must be noted realistically, that all our neighbours are already on board the Chinese omnibus.

*Now China, with trillions in investible funds, has said it wants to invest $300 billion, an estimated third of the present requirement, to create, upgrade or modernise our quaint infrastructure. This is the biggest offer that has come to India from any country in the world.* Currently, China has a strong balance of trade surplus of around $40 billion in its favour, but a miniscule share of just 0.15 per cent of India’s FDI inflows between April 2000 and December 2013. There are plans to ramp up bilateral trade between our two countries to $100 billion by 2015, but this cannot come about without some bold initiatives being taken.

On infrastructure, the Chinese have offered to work in Telecom, Nuclear Power, Solar and Hydel Power, Railways, Roads, Sewage Treatment, Tunnel building etc. as well as in agro-processing and manufacturing. They are particularly keen on transforming our Railways with enhanced electrification, high-speed trains, modern wagons, last-mile connectivity and gauge conversion. This should surely be welcomed by the incoming Government, because the once proud Railways, amongst the most elaborate in the world, is now out-dated, inadequate, over-burdened and notoriously unsafe.

*India needs to catch up with China’s Brahmaputra strategy*

The Indian Railways however, remains a major employer, and is of enormous strategic importance because it links the length and breadth of the country. That it gets a separate Budget presentation every year speaks for itself. It therefore merits the Government’s urgent attention to arrest its terminal decline, particularly as it is also rapidly losing money. A recent CAG audit puts the loss figure at over Rs 1,155 crore between 2010-2013 in engineering and operations alone. This is a tremendous comedown for one of India’s proudest institutions which was once a major revenue earner for the nation. With no money being self-generated to spend on modernisation, safety, comfort and capacity enhancement, the Railways are being slowly abandoned by both passengers and freight whenever possible.

While the fulsome Chinese offer has come in the dying days of the UPA dispensation, in which very little actual progress can be expected, it needs to be taken up promptly by the incoming Government. China is undoubtedly one of the most adept manufacturing nations in the world and also has stellar infrastructure development experience under its belt, both at home and abroad.

With $3.8 trillion in reserves and counting, it is already contributing to the development of the South Asian region — in Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Myanmar, and extensively in parts of the African continent as well. We must therefore take a fresh look at our suspicions and induct Chinese expertise and money in a phased manner as this kind of economic engagement tends to also go a long way to ease tensions and promote trust. If the West is interested in the Indian market opportunity on favourable terms, then why not the Chinese?

*Soft India can’t tame tough China*

The scale of the offer is indeed unprecedented, and dwarfs our economic engagement with the West and Japan too. The Japanese, who have recently financed some of our infrastructure projects, have only invested a fraction of the Chinese offer. That too, over the years, inclusive of the Delhi Metro and the work ongoing in the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor.

The Chinese offer is also in harmony with Narendra Modi’s stated dream to develop India on fast-track to catch up to China by 2020. NaMo reportedly wants to provide 24×7 Power throughout the nation as a spur towards this objective. He has repeatedly stressed that employment generation is a top priority in this country with its huge demographic dividend. He wants to enhance employment by promoting big and medium industry, the IT, financial, and other service sectors, the backbone of infrastructure and the initiative of entrepreneurship across the board.

The roads in some parts of the country may be fairly good now thanks to the Vajpayee Golden Quadrilateral initiative, but in other parts of the nation they remain quite basic or practically non-existent. This road sector alone can be viewed as a metaphor for all the work that remains to be done. Infrastructure development such as this, on multiple fronts, in a new phase of dynamic activity, will boost the GDP to near or above 10 per cent per annum by itself, and open up a wealth of unprecedented opportunity for everyone.


China recognises NaMo as future PM | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Modi is pro-business, and friendly to Chinese investment.

Much of Chinese investment into India went straight to Gujarat, even while the Congress party shunned good money due to their ideological bias towards some kind of Nehruvian socialism.

We may not like Japan, but we do business with them. We do business with America too. In vast amounts. If we can make our historical enemy Japan into one of our biggest trading partners, then why would we turn down anyone else?

This is an interconnected world, it's better to be pragmatic and accept FDI (into non-vital sectors), regardless of the source.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Modi is pro-business, and friendly to Chinese investment.
> 
> *Much of Chinese investment into India went straight to Gujarat*, even while the Congress party shunned good money due to their ideological bias towards some kind of Nehruvian socialism.
> 
> We may not like Japan, but we do business with them. We do business with America too. In vast amounts. If we can make our historical enemy Japan into one of our biggest trading partners, then why would we turn down anyone else?
> 
> This is an interconnected world, it's better to be pragmatic and accept FDI (into non-vital sectors), regardless of the source.




Do you have any proof of this actually?


----------



## Kloitra

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Modi is pro-business, and friendly to Chinese investment.
> 
> Much of Chinese investment into India went straight to Gujarat, even while the Congress party shunned good money due to their ideological bias towards some kind of Nehruvian socialism.


China Looks to Increase India Investments - India Real Time - WSJ


> But China’s investment in India was a meager $135 million from April 2000 to August 2012


The Chinese investment has been fairly small. Can you quote any source about where it went?



> We may not like Japan, but we do business with them. We do business with America too. In vast amounts. If we can make our historical enemy Japan into one of our biggest trading partners, then why would we turn down anyone else?
> 
> This is an interconnected world, it's better to be pragmatic and accept FDI (into non-vital sectors), regardless of the source.



The problem is, unlike Japan, China would be involved in importing made in China stuff if the deal is accepted, or so I have read. There is already a huge trade imbalance, this would just add some more. This is big part of the worry, apart from choosing those non-vital sectors.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Kloitra said:


> The problem is, unlike Japan, China would be involved in importing made in China stuff if the deal is accepted, or so I have read. There is already a huge trade imbalance, this would just add some more. This is big part of the worry, apart from choosing those non-vital sectors.



What? India's own FDI rules state that around 30% must be sourced from domestic Indian firms, or am I remembering that wrong?



Water Car Engineer said:


> Do you have any proof of this actually?



I just picked a few quick links from your media:

Chinese firms to invest up to Rs 10,000 cr in Gujarat industrial park | Business Line

Modi courts Chinese investment, showcasing the 'Gujarat model' - The Hindu

Gujarat eyes $10 billion investment from China | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com






Watch the video. ^^

It's no secret that Gujarat is focused on manufacturing and exports, and friendly to outside investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genesis

Kloitra said:


> The problem is, unlike Japan, China would be involved in importing made in China stuff if the deal is accepted, or so I have read. There is already a huge trade imbalance, this would just add some more. This is big part of the worry, apart from choosing those non-vital sectors.




This is why we are strong, and India isn't.

We weren't a manufacturing or electronics giant, we made westerners and East Asian nations come, they earned big, they exploited our people and land, but we were silently learning, we look at how they do things, we see how they manage, and we talk to their contacts.

Today, we have kicked out large number of foreign companies, not with force, but being better.

The Chinese smart phone market, the car market, the electronics market and a lot of other markets are dominated by Chinese companies because we learn and we compete.



You think all that came free? You think you can be a giant if you just wishes to? Don't hide, learn. But you don't have to, if you don't want to, remain third world, what do I care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What? India's own FDI rules state that around 30% must be sourced from domestic Indian firms, or am I remembering that wrong?



I am not sure about the policy, but it still mean 70 percent can be imported. Increases the trade imbalance, when the country is already troubled by CAD.



> I just picked a few quick links from your media:
> 
> Chinese firms to invest up to Rs 10,000 cr in Gujarat industrial park | Business Line
> 
> Modi courts Chinese investment, showcasing the 'Gujarat model' - The Hindu
> 
> Gujarat eyes $10 billion investment from China | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the video. ^^
> 
> It's no secret that Gujarat is focused on manufacturing and exports, and friendly to outside investment.



Future projects, which hopefully be brought to fruition.


----------



## Yaduveer

Gaanv to basa nahi aur Bhikari pahle aa gaye ...


P.S Don't post article of Niti central which is mouth piece of BJP. No independent source.


----------



## Kloitra

Genesis said:


> This is why we are strong, and India isn't.
> 
> We weren't a manufacturing or electronics giant, we made westerners and East Asian nations come, they earned big, they exploited our people and land, but we were silently learning, we look at how they do things, we see how they manage, and we talk to their contacts.
> 
> Today, we have kicked out large number of foreign companies, not with force, but being better.
> 
> The Chinese smart phone market, the car market, the electronics market and a lot of other markets are dominated by Chinese companies because we learn and we compete.
> 
> 
> 
> You think all that came free? You think you can be a giant if you just wishes to? Don't hide, learn. But you don't have to, if you don't want to, remain third world, what do I care.



What China did wasn't import. It let the companies set up plants. This only brings in foreign currency. India has no problem with foreign companies setting up plants in India. The problem lies when the manufactured equipments etc are imported. If a Chinese company set up a plant in India, more than welcome. But importing stuff to India just increases already big trade deficit.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Kloitra said:


> What China did wasn't import. It let the companies set up plants. This only brings in foreign currency. India has no problem with foreign companies setting up plants in India. The problem lies when the manufactured equipments etc are imported. If a Chinese company set up a plant in India, more than welcome. But importing stuff to India just increases already big trade deficit.



We are the second biggest importer on Earth.

We imported over $2 trillion USD worth of products in 2013 alone.

Financial Times - China overtakes US as world’s largest goods trader



Kloitra said:


> I am not sure about the policy, but it still mean 70 percent can be imported. Increases the trade imbalance, when the country is already troubled by CAD.



Well the CAD is India's own business.

We also have large trade deficits to places in East Asian like Japan, South Korea, and Taiwan. But we can handle it, it's not just about exports, imports especially are vital for economic health.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Kloitra said:


> What China did wasn't import. It let the companies set up plants. This only brings in foreign currency. India has no problem with foreign companies setting up plants in India. The problem lies when the manufactured equipments etc are imported. If a Chinese company set up a plant in India, more than welcome. But importing stuff to India just increases already big trade deficit.



You think we don't want to setup plants? China is moving plants away now, we still have about 10-20 years of good manufacturing income, but we are starting now. Who would turn down money if India offers good opportunities, but you are not ready for that kind of investments.

India has no good infrastructure and other require reforms, as well as men power, educated men power, what you have is just men.

These things take time, you can make it in India, but it will cost an arm and a leg as well as the quality is no guarantee. .Due to men shortage, there would be either delays or quality problem, due to reforms, it make take time to just setup if possible at all, and there's the problem of policies, due to no infrastructure, the transportation out and in, as well as work living and transportation and electricity, internet and tons of stuff.

You got either none or little of that, get it first before you talk to us about setting up plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

Crazy greedy Chinese salivating over this potential infrastructure deal possibly screwing themselves in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

bolo said:


> *Crazy greedy Chinese salivating over this potential infrastructure deal possibly screwing themselves in the long run. *



LOL, and how exactly does that work?

Look at India's industrial capacity, or GDP, or growth, or any other factor. They don't compete in the same areas we are competing in, they don't pose a direct threat to our competitiveness in any way.

In a military sense as you suggested before, it's even more ridiculous. Not just the geography of the Himalayas, but the massive power imbalance.

I think you are seriously overestimating the strength of India's economy and military. Possibly you are convinced by the Indian boasting on this forum, but that does not have anything to do with the ground reality.

The real threat is America, who are being supported by our ridiculous policy of buying US treasury bonds. They are the ones who have the capability of causing damage to us, economically, diplomatically and militarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

bolo said:


> Crazy greedy Chinese salivating over this potential infrastructure deal possibly screwing themselves in the long run.



Shut up dude...! Don't cry our incompetence in form of abusing others.


----------



## Kloitra

Chinese-Dragon said:


> We are the second biggest importer on Earth.
> 
> We imported over $2 trillion USD worth of products in 2013 alone.
> 
> Financial Times - China overtakes US as world’s largest goods trader
> 
> 
> 
> Well the CAD is India's own business.
> 
> We also have large trade deficits to places in East Asian like Japan, South Korea, and Taiwan. But we can handle it, it's not just about exports, imports especially are vital for economic health.



Wrong comparison. China doesn't suffers from CAD the way India does. You can afford to have trade deficits with certain countries with no repercussions.


----------



## godofwar

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Modi is pro-business, and friendly to Chinese investment.
> 
> Much of Chinese investment into India went straight to Gujarat, even while the Congress party shunned good money due to their ideological bias towards some kind of Nehruvian socialism.
> 
> We may not like Japan, but we do business with them. We do business with America too. In vast amounts. If we can make our historical enemy Japan into one of our biggest trading partners, then why would we turn down anyone else?
> 
> This is an interconnected world, it's better to be pragmatic and accept FDI (into non-vital sectors), regardless of the source.



Baniya likes


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Kloitra said:


> Wrong comparison. China doesn't suffers from CAD the way India does. You can afford to have trade deficits with certain countries with no repercussions.



LOL, you talk about it like the CAD is some sort of illness that can't be fixed.

It can be fixed. Every country that has a trade surplus today, has had a trade deficit in some point in their history, and they have fixed it.

Have you heard of "Yin and yang"? Even if not, I'm sure you've heard of "中道" (the Middle Path). The key is balance.

India right now seems to be trying to ape the Western style of economic growth, one based on debt and deficit fueled consumption.

That's fine for Western developed economies, they can afford it. But how do you think they started out? Check out the Industrial revolution in Britain and America. The USA was in fact the world's largest manufacturer until only a few years back (a title they held for 100 years), until China took that title from them.

And how can you boost exports, without first boosting imports? All the *capital goods* required to build a manufacturing base must be sourced from somewhere, until you can build them domestically. Even then, imports are still essential in terms of raw materials or components, for example in electronic devices.

To export, you need to import. Domestic supply chains are great, and they boost efficiency a lot, but you still have to import a lot, check out China's import figures to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

China is also friendly with....dictators of sub- Saharan Africa, Congo, Sudan, Somalia etc......


----------



## Kloitra

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, you talk about it like the CAD is some sort of illness that can't be fixed.
> 
> It can be fixed. Every country that has a trade surplus today, has had a trade deficit in some point in their history, and they have fixed it.
> 
> Have you heard of "Yin and yang"? Even if not, I'm sure you've heard of "中道" (the Middle Path). The key is balance.
> 
> India right now seems to be trying to ape the Western style of economic growth, one based on debt and deficit fueled consumption.
> 
> That's fine for Western developed economies, they can afford it. But how do you think they started out? Check out the Industrial revolution in Britain and America. The USA was in fact the world's largest manufacturer until only a few years back (a title they held for 100 years), until China took that title from them.
> 
> And how can you boost exports, without first boosting imports? All the *capital goods* required to build a manufacturing base must be sourced from somewhere, until you can build them domestically. Even then, imports are still essential in terms of raw materials or components, for example in electronic devices.
> 
> To export, you need to import. Domestic supply chains are great, and they boost efficiency a lot, but you still have to import a lot, check out China's import figures to see.



Irrelevant of it being a necessary evil, or a curable disease, it is a big problem right now. As you have seen in the recent drama of Rupee rolling down the hill. Till the govt doesn't draw a serious long term plan to curb it, it is not a thing to ignore. India's biggest import is still oil. Given that oil prices heavily influence inflation, the govt cannot afford to let its prices surge up. Also, the foreign currency reserve of India is minuscule.

I am not against import. But the current finances of India doesn't allow it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## favabeans

Guynextdoor2 said:


> China is also friendly with....dictators of sub- Saharan Africa, Congo, Sudan, Somalia etc......



This is how the big league boys play. Only suckers adhere to morality in geopolitics. India truly is not ready for the big time.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Kloitra said:


> Irrelevant of it being a necessary evil, or a curable disease, it is a big problem right now. As you have seen in the recent drama of Rupee rolling down the hill. Till the govt doesn't draw a serious long term plan to curb it, it is not a thing to ignore. India's biggest import is still oil. Given that oil prices heavily influence inflation, the govt cannot afford to let its prices surge up. Also, the foreign currency reserve of India is minuscule.
> 
> I am not against import. But the current finances of India doesn't allow it.



How do you plan on setting up a manufacturing base in the long run, if you don't import more capital goods to increase your production capability?

When trying to build up a manufacturing base, a massive CAD is expected.

China just ordered around 300,000 industrial robots in the year 2013 (though many of these were built domestically). We already have a manufacturing base and we still need to build up continuously.


----------



## Kloitra

Chinese-Dragon said:


> How do you plan on setting up a manufacturing base in the long run, if you don't import more capital goods to increase your production capability?
> 
> When trying to build up a manufacturing base, a massive CAD is expected.
> 
> China just ordered around 300,000 industrial robots in the year 2013 (though many of these were built domestically). We already have a manufacturing base and we still need to build up continuously.



By asking foreign companies to set up plants, probably in some special zones. The big importing would be feasible when there is sufficient currency reserve. What China did, as @Genesis mentioned before was that it let companies set up the plants in China. This brought in foreign currency, as every product manufactured and exported would bring some. China didn't ever had to worry so much for CAD, as they had a base build up. India is decades behind to have that kind of base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Kloitra said:


> By asking foreign companies to set up plants, probably in some special zones. The big importing would be feasible when there is sufficient currency reserve. What China did, as @Genesis mentioned before was that it let companies set up the plants in China. This brought in foreign currency, as every product manufactured and exported would bring some. China didn't ever had to worry so much for CAD, as they had a base build up. India is decades behind to have that kind of base.



All the more reason to start building up a manufacturing base soon, right?

And it's all about the infrastructure. That's what we can build, and we can afford to provide financing/loans at the cheapest possible rate, no one else can provide better rates due to the enormity of our currency reserves.

India needs to do it sooner rather than later, and China is the one with the most experience in this area. You can lock off the sensitive sectors if you like, or contract that stuff out to someone else.


----------



## Kloitra

Chinese-Dragon said:


> All the more reason to start building up a manufacturing base soon, right?
> 
> And it's all about the infrastructure. That's what we can build, and we can afford to provide financing/loans at the cheapest possible rate, no one else can provide better rates due to the enormity of our currency reserves.
> 
> India needs to do it sooner rather than later, and China is the one with the most experience in this area. You can lock off the sensitive sectors if you like, or contract that stuff out to someone else.



That's the idea for the industrial corridor. To create infra for manufacturing.

If China can just finance, nothing better. Bring in some expertise, have its companies do some work, all good. Some have expressed fears that money and experience apart, it will also bring in Chinese manufactured good, on large scale. For example, can Indian companies compete with Chinese in Cement, railway coaches and many other such stuff? No. It is inevitable that such products would be imported on a large scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Modi’s minister convicted for corruption | Tehelka.com
> 
> [paste:font size="6"]*
> 
> Rajkot (PTI): * A senior minister in the Narendra Modi government was today sentenced to three years imprisonment by a court in Porbandar in the Rs 54-crore illegal limestone mining case of 2006.
> 
> Gujarat Water Resources minister Babu Bokhiria was convicted by Chief Judicial Magistrate C V Pandya.
> 
> Bokhiria along with former Congress MP Bharat Odedara, alleged gangster Bhima Dula Odedara, who is behind the bars in a murder case, and his son Lakshman Dula Odedara, who is chairman of Porbandar marketing yard, were sentenced to three years imprisonment and fined Rs 5,000 each.
> 
> In 2006, manager of Saurashtra Chemical Company Umesh Bhavsar had registered a complaint against the four alleging that they had illegally mined limestone from the land where the company holds mining rights.
> 
> The complaint also mentioned that they had to face a loss of Rs 54 crore due to the illegal mining done by the four persons. Porbandar is around 180 Kms from here.
> 
> Porbandar Police had arrested Bokhiria in 2007 from city airport as after the complaint, he left the country and was declared as an absconder. However, the high court had later released him on bail.
> 
> In the last state assembly elections held in December 2012, Bokhiria had defeated state Congress president Arjun Modhwadia. Bokhiria was made cabinet minister in the Modi government which took over the reins on December 25 last year.




BAbu Bokharia is not convicted for doing anything wrong in his ministership.



fsayed said:


> Don't practice Gujarat model in any other state: Congress to BJP | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
> *Claiming that Modi and BJP preside over an "empire of corruption", Sibal wondered how can the BJP even make allegations against the Congress on the issue of corruption asking which of its ministers has been convicted or in jail.
> 
> He alleged that 22 BJP legislators were involved in land grab deals in Karnataka, and in Madhya Pradesh, the Lokayukta has complained that the state government is not forwarding documents even as he wants to start proceedings against 10 BJP ministers.
> 
> "Why is the BJP and Modi silent on this matter? Look at the plots that have been given by Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan to members of his family at throw-away prices.
> 
> "Nobody talks about that. What about this Saraswati Shishu Mandir. They have been given plots across the state. Nobody talks about that," he said.
> 
> About Gujarat, Sibal said another minister Purushottam Solanki was 'prosecuted' under Prevention of Corruption Act but no action was taken by the BJP government against them.
> 
> Shakeel Ahmed said that he does not think that Modi's dreams will fructify including "his biggest dream" of becoming Prime Minister. *




Wow. Highly Honest Minister Kapil Sibbal is talking about corruption.

Surprise is that some fake Muslims do not have any issue against Congress grabbing Waquf board land and that too of *2 LAKH Crore.

New Delhi: A scam that reportedly threatens to be bigger than the 2G scam has emerged from Karnataka, promising to bring more trouble for the Congress. The State Minorities Commission has reportedly found that over 22 thousand properties owned by the Wakf Board was illegally encroached and sold over the last decade.

The estimated loss to the exchequer is said to be around Rs 2 lakh crore.

ALSO SEE Wakf land scam: Karnataka will have to take a call, says Salman Khurshid
The Chairperson of the State Minorities Commission, Anwar Manippady told CNN-IBN that a few top politicians were involved in the scam. Sources say the Commission's report has named 38 Congress leaders.

Said Manippady, "We thought that let us look into other places too and we found mind-boggling figures in the amount of land encroached, took over property in their names or their kith and kin names... by fraud.

"What I've submitted today is a 7,500 page of documents, including gazette notification, registration of documents. Some have registered in their own name, some have sold it in benami names."

"The total value of Wakf properties in Karnataka is about Rs 4 lakh crore plus, and encroachments/embezzlements is Rs 2 lakh crores," he added.

He continued, "Imagine the strength to the Muslims if all this property is recovered. If the property is recovered, people in the community will have no problems. No Muslim will die because of lack of hospitals or medicines. A university can be set up. No Muslim will go without a roof on his head. We have been bestowed with this property. It is gone to the wrong hands.

"What I submitted today is only the tip of the ice-berg. If investigation happens, we will all swoon."

The report was submitted to Chief Minister DV Sadananda Gowda on Monday. Reports say it may be tabled in the state Assembly in a day or two.

The report states that the Wakf Board functionaries helped transfer the land to private individuals and institutions over the last 11 years.

It also states that 85 per cent of Wakf board properties that were misused are in Bangalore alone.

Wakf Board land scam: Rs 2 lakh crore scam surfaces in Karnataka

'Rs 2-lakh cr' land scam rocks Wakf Board

Rs 2 lakh cr-scam hits Karnataka Wakf Board - Hindustan Times

Wakf Land Scam Puts Congress in a Spot | Tehelka.com
*


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *Rs. 10 as entry fee for Youth in Modi’s Ahmedabad Rally – Rs. 10 lakhs for a class-III job!*
> Pratik Sinha February 21, 2014 | 2 Responses
> 
> 
> 
> Kalyansinh Champawat Caught Red Handed collecting 10 lakhs worth of cash from a candidate
> On 20th February, 2014, in the Vijay Shankhnad meeting of youth at Ahmedabad, while Modi was sneering at the UPA Government for not creating job opportunities for the Youth, the police was busy arresting BJP activists who had taken *crores of bribe money to give jobs to the unemployed*! In one of the most shameful acts of corruption, a leading activist of BJP, Mr Kalyansinh Champawat and his accomplices had charged an amount of Rs 10 lakhs from each unemployed youth in Gujarat to get a class-III job! The recruitment scam of the 1200 posts of Talati, senior clerk , multi-purpose health worker etc that came into light very recently, has once again exposed the dirty underbelly of Gujarat governance and the fraud the Government is playing with the lives of the unemployed youth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalyansingh Champawat – BJP Leader
> The modus operandi for the collection of bribe money was by organizing a coaching class for giving training to the candidates who would participate in the recruitment examination. The organizers of the coaching class were influential BJP leaders like Dr. Kalyansinh Champawat who due to their proximity with Government, had arranged with the examiners of the written test to “pass” the selected candidates who were asked to make a special mark on their answer paper for identification. Those candidates who paid the money were secretly told to mark their answer paper for being passed. Champawat and his assistant Nisal Shah were arrested on Wednesday and were remanded in police custody for a day. During remand they disclosed the names of two more accomplishes, Anil Mewada and Nainesh Jaiswal who used to bring the prospective candidates to the coaching class. Around 20 students appeared have admitted before the police that they had paid money to Champawat.
> 
> In the last ten years, almost all the recruitment to Government jobs in Gujarat has been marred with allegations of corruption including the recruitment of police constables. This is the manner in which the “clean” governance of Modi works and the youth are “empowered”. This post would remain incomplete if we do not disclose that while on one hand government jobs are being sold, on the other hand jobs to implement central schemes like MNREGA are being abolished. Three years back, Government of Gujarat which is the implementing agency for MNREGA had employed over 13000 persons as Gram Rojgar Sevak (GRS) to implement the project. By a recent circular, over 10000 posts have been abolished with effect from 28th February, 2014. Thus while ten thousand young people will lose their jobs, the rural employment guarantee scheme would also suffer due to want of necessary man power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Share this:*
> 
> 
> --Read More At:Rs. 10 as entry fee for Youth in Modi's Ahmedabad Rally - Rs. 10 lakhs for a class-III job! : Truth Of Gujarat




In Gujarat People giving and taking Bribe are caught red handed. In other states, they get the Job by bribe. Do you see this as negative thing????


----------



## HariPrasad

Former Gujarat CM late Amarsinh Chaudhary guilty of large scale timber theft and tree cutting:Lokayukta report | DeshGujarat

Congress Ex CM held Guilty of large scale Tree Cutting and Timber Theft. True Face of Congress exposed.

2 Fly over constructed before time and lower than estimated cost. NAMO Style. 

Two flyovers constructed before time at lower than estimated cost | DeshGujarat

Swami Ramdev campaignes Modi as PM.

“I haven’t gone to Patanjali Yogpeeth for last six months”(Video) | DeshGujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Genesis said:


> *This is why we are strong, and India* isn't.
> 
> We weren't a manufacturing or electronics giant, we made westerners and East Asian nations come, they earned big, they exploited our people and land, but we were silently learning, we look at how they do things, we see how they manage, and we talk to their contacts.
> 
> Today, we have kicked out large number of foreign companies, not with force, but being better.
> 
> The Chinese smart phone market, the car market, the electronics market and a lot of other markets are dominated by Chinese companies because we learn and we compete.
> 
> 
> 
> You think all that came free? You think you can be a giant if you just wishes to? Don't hide, learn. But you don't have to, if you don't want to, remain third world, what do I care.



Quit chest thumping.


----------



## bolo

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, and how exactly does that work?
> 
> Look at India's industrial capacity, or GDP, or growth, or any other factor. They don't compete in the same areas we are competing in, they don't pose a direct threat to our competitiveness in any way.
> 
> In a military sense as you suggested before, it's even more ridiculous. Not just the geography of the Himalayas, but the massive power imbalance.
> 
> I think you are seriously overestimating the strength of India's economy and military. Possibly you are convinced by the Indian boasting on this forum, but that does not have anything to do with the ground reality.
> 
> The real threat is America, who are being supported by our ridiculous policy of buying US treasury bonds. They are the ones who have the capability of causing damage to us, economically, diplomatically and militarily.



If China is many times stronger than india, why negotiate the boundary with india? why not just give them an ultimatum to adhere to the pre-MacMahon LAC? why not take back South Tibet? 

You are unable to do that, please quit chest thumping.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

bolo said:


> *Quit chest thumping.*





bolo said:


> If China is many times stronger than india, why negotiate the boundary with india? why not just give them an ultimatum to adhere to the pre-MacMahon LAC? why not take back South Tibet?
> 
> You are unable to do that, *please quit chest thumping.*



What an argument. 

Why don't you explain to us where you got this ridiculous idea that India is so powerful? And why on Earth do you think we would ever agree with such a notion?

We obviously already did take back South Tibet by military force during 1962. Then we vacated it, because Zhou Enlai already made an offer of a swap, and maybe he thought our victory would pressure Nehru into finally accepting that deal. Nehru turned out to be a lot more stubborn than that, but it doesn't change the fact that we took it by force in 1962, and vacated it ourselves.


----------



## bolo

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What an argument.
> 
> Why don't you explain to us where you got this ridiculous idea that India is so powerful? And why on Earth do you think we would ever agree with such a notion?
> 
> We obviously already did take back South Tibet by military force during 1962. Then we vacated it, because Zhou Enlai already made an offer of a swap, and maybe he thought our victory would pressure Nehru into finally accepting that deal. Nehru turned out to be a lot more stubborn than that, but it doesn't change the fact that we took it by force in 1962, and vacated it ourselves.


I never said ndia is powerful. I was saying since some members here think China is so uber -powerful why not conduct those things I mentioned? Than you said they took it in 1962 but vacated it. China is the only country who takes over some area and vacate it. Makes no sense unless they lack logistics at that time to maintain that area.

My arguments are valid. US in China's situation will not negotiate if against indian military.


----------



## Fireurimagination

BJP likely to have major gain of 40 seats in UP: Poll


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> *Keep politicians out of sports administration: Rahul Gandhi*
> Keep politicians out of sports administration: Rahul Gandhi
> 
> pehli bar gadhe ne kuch akal ki baat ki!



He can start by renaming India’s highest honour given for achievement in sports --- *Rajiv Gandhi* Khel Ratna .

Who in the hell even named the honour after that idiot ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*The Modi-Wave that was not - Cycle Rally organized by BJP activists in Jalandhar started with 12 people and by the time they ended the rally, only 6 of the them were left.*












*Modi Against Students, Hence Students Against Modi

NSUI strongly condemns the suspension of five school students of Vadodara, Gujarat because of their non-attendance at a political rally of the BJP PM candidate,Shri Narendra Modi held on 14th February 2014.

We demand immediate revocation of these students and also demand an apology in the matter from the Gujarat government.*


----------



## fsayed

"I am proud of being an Indian. I am part of the indivisible unity that is Indian nationality." --- Maulana Abul Kalam Azad. 
We pay tribute to the visionary leader and India's first Minister for Education on his death anniversary. 

Read more about him Profile - INC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Pics:Rahul Gandhi finally succeeds to woo Indian youth, UPSC aspirants - News Oneindia

*Pics:Rahul Gandhi finally succeeds to woo Indian youth, UPSC aspirants
*
New Delhi, Feb 11: Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi is not leaving a stone unturned to woo the youth of the country ahead of the Lok Sabha election. In his latest move, he is believed to be the man to force the centre to make a historical changes in the format of UPSC examination. *The Centre has decided to relax the age norms for candidates appearing in the prestigious Union Public Service Commission (UPSC) examinations, following intervention by Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi Following the official announcements, a group young people met Rahul Gandhi at All India Congress Committee (AICC) office in Delhi on Tuesaday, Feb 11. As per the existing rules, a general candidate can appear for the exams four times at the most. The maximum age limit for general candidates is 30 years while there is no restriction on the number of attempts by candidates belonging to the Scheduled Caste and Scheduled Tribe categories. Those from the Other Backward Classes can make seven attempts at the most. Now, as per a notification issued by the Department of Personnel and Training, the Centre has approved two additional attempts for candidates across categories from 2014, with a relaxation in the maximum age limit. A general candidate can now make six attempts (max age limit raised to 32 years) while the OBC candidates can make 9 attempts (max age limit raised to 35). SC and ST candidates will continue to enjoy unlimited number of attempts. The upper age limit goes up to 42 for the blind, deaf-mute and handicapped candidates*, the report added. This is the third instance when the Centre acted on the Congress vice-president intervention. The first instance happened in September last year when the government scrapped its plan to shield convicted legislators after the Gandhi scion openly rejected it. The second instance took place more recently when the central government increased the number of subsidised LPG cylinders from 9 to 12 per household after Rahul Gandhi asked the prime minister to do the same at an All-India Congress Committee meeting last month. 

*Read more at: **http://news.oneindia.in/india/rahul-gandhi-succeeds-finally-woos-upsc-aspirants-celebration-pictures-1393120.html*


----------



## Secularpakistani

Puchtoon said:


> Onus lies on you to prove that such printing errors exist now,why ask me ?
> 
> Miyah burkha kholo duniya dekho


O hindu baniye men don,t wear burkha ,did you read the burkha thing in your gujrati school ?? 
printing errors? printing errors can be small spelling mistakes but it can,t be whole facts and figures.I think the ones who are printing don,t even know what they are printing.this shows the level of literacy in india  Japan nuked USA in WW2,gandhi was died in 1848 and india is the next super power   India won all wars against pakistan and china 
Change your school and get out of gujrat  But still modi for PM 



fsayed said:


> *The Modi-Wave that was not - Cycle Rally organized by BJP activists in Jalandhar started with 12 people and by the time they ended the rally, only 6 of the them were left.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modi Against Students, Hence Students Against Modi
> 
> NSUI strongly condemns the suspension of five school students of Vadodara, Gujarat because of their non-attendance at a political rally of the BJP PM candidate,Shri Narendra Modi held on 14th February 2014.
> 
> We demand immediate revocation of these students and also demand an apology in the matter from the Gujarat government.*


Now see you students are not safe from this extremist form of hinduism presented by modi.Fascist ideology ..
@Puchtoon Modi for PM


----------



## fsayed




----------



## fsayed

*भाजपा ने राम मंदिर के लिए चंदा माँगा था कई सालों पहलेI आज तक मंदिर नहीं बन पायाI अब ये इनके पीएम पद के उम्मीदवार के लिए चंदा मांग रहे हैंI वो भी कभी नहीं बन पाएगा!*


----------



## IND151

fsayed said:


> *भाजपा ने राम मंदिर के लिए चंदा माँगा था कई सालों पहलेI आज तक मंदिर नहीं बन पायाI अब ये इनके पीएम पद के उम्मीदवार के लिए चंदा मांग रहे हैंI वो भी कभी नहीं बन पाएगा!*



They will never build Ram Mandir if they come to power. The court will simply not allow them and regardless what they say as opposition party, they will have to follow rules if they come in power.

Both Congress and BJP are corrupt. I dont like both, like BJP slightly more.

As far as Modi is concerned, he has one trump card and he will use it when election approaches.


----------



## Prometheus

fsayed said:


> *भाजपा ने राम मंदिर के लिए चंदा माँगा था कई सालों पहलेI आज तक मंदिर नहीं बन पायाI अब ये इनके पीएम पद के उम्मीदवार के लिए चंदा मांग रहे हैंI वो भी कभी नहीं बन पाएगा!*



u shall not bad mouth ur future leader


----------



## HariPrasad

India TV News - Photo Gallery

Youth rally of Modi in A'bad.

Shias are eager to build relationship with Modi.


Muslims ready to forget Godhra riot for Narendra Modi: Shia Cleric - News Oneindia

Muslims open to Narendra Modi, says senior Shia cleric | Niti Central

Maulvis are against Congress.

Not just Narendra Modi, Maulvis now against Rahul Gandhi and Congress on the Waqf land issue - Economic Times

Narendra Modi Not A Political Untouchable For Muslims Says Shia Cleric | National | AP24x7NEWS.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

NDA will win over 300 seats.

NDA will win over 300 seats in 2014 elections: BJP | Business Standard

Modi Has made his opponents and Congress chamchas mad. They do not know what to speak and what to write. They speak and write randomly anything.

Sane lady denied congress offer for a LS seat.

Sharmila Tagore denies her candidature from Gurgaon LS seat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*Modi in Arunachal Pradesh.*

*




*

*



*

*



*​

hater's gonna hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Modi in Arunachal: China should shed expansionist mindset - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Modi in Arunachal.....................


----------



## Hermione

Roybot said:


> *Modi in Arunachal Pradesh.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> hater's gonna hate.



Glad he is going to NE states. He should cover all of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Hermione said:


> Glad he is going to NE states. He should cover all of them.



Arunachal has only 2 LS seats, GLAD that he isn't conducting rallies in places which have large no. of seats & concentrating on whole India - Kashmir to kanyakumari, Gujarat to Arunachal UNLIKE some other politicians & BORN PMs.

Complete Video of Arunachal rally..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

arp2041 said:


> Arunachal has only 2 LS seats, GLAD that he isn't conducting rallies in places which have large no. of seats & concentrating on whole India - Kashmir to kanyakumari, Gujarat to Arunachal UNLIKE some other politicians & BORN PMs.





Exactly, no one should feel left out and neglected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> In Gujarat People giving and taking Bribe are caught red handed. In other states, they get the Job by bribe. Do you see this as negative thing????


 
BS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> BS




What BS did you find?

police caught some one red handed and didn't see whether he belongs to ruling party or not is BS?


----------



## kurup

Guynextdoor2 said:


> BS



Not BS .

Former Gujarat CM late Amarsinh Chaudhary guilty of large scale timber theft and tree cutting:Lokayukta report | DeshGujarat


----------



## kurup

*Former Congress CM of Gujarat guilty of corruption .*

Former Gujarat CM late Amarsinh Chaudhary guilty of large scale timber theft and tree cutting:Lokayukta report | DeshGujarat


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> What BS did you find?
> 
> police caught some one red handed and didn't see whether he belongs to ruling party or not is BS?


 
More BS. Modi will do only symbolic action against his own cops. He needs them to enfoce his power. He's not like AK who will suspend cops on sting operations because he is fightin against the system.



HariPrasad said:


> What BS did you find?
> 
> police caught some one red handed and didn't see whether he belongs to ruling party or not is BS?


 
More BS. Modi will do only symbolic action against his own cops. He needs them to enfoce his power. He's not like AK who will suspend cops on sting operations because he is fightin against the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Assault Rifle said:


> lolzz what an Idiot.


teri jali to koi kya kare ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437176778692386816


----------



## fsayed

Justice delayed is justice denied 
The dead bodies of victims were purposely bought from Godhra to Ahmedabad to incite communal violence, claims Kingshuk Nag, in his book The NAMO Story, A Political Life. This piece of information was given by Haren Pandya, who was then Home Minister of Gujarat. Haren Pandya was murdered in Ahmedabad in 2003, which created lots of suspicion. The case is still in court but the justice is still not delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Assault Rifle

Lt.GEN HS Panag joins AAP as adviser on Strategic & Nat.Security affairs.

Lt Gen Panag to advise AAP on strategic affairs - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> More BS. Modi will do only symbolic action against his own cops. He needs them to enfoce his power. He's not like AK who will suspend cops on sting operations because he is fightin against the system.



LOL....u look good ONLY praising Congress......how come suddenly AK has become a Messiah????


----------



## Puchtoon

AAPCON members supporting each other even in this thread HAHAAH 

Meri is PIC ke 2000+ views ho gaye 








Aam admi paksha,splinter group of AAP to expose land shark anjali damania


----------



## Soumitra

fsayed said:


> Rajiv Gandhi Khel Abhiyan and National Youth Policy 2014 has been launched to empower youth to achieve their full potential, and through them enable India to find its rightful place in the community of nations.
> 
> Today Shri Rahul Gandhi launched ‘Rajiv Gandhi Khel Abhiyan’ under ‘National Youth Policy-2014' at the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium. He interacted with Vijender Singh and Mary Kom and spoke to various young sportspersons in the event, emphasizing that youngsters should get access to sports in India.


A Politician (Rahul Gandhi) inaugrating a sports program named after another politician (His Father Rajiv Gandhi) at a function held in a stadium named after yet another politician (his Great Grand Father Jawaharlal Nehru). The event is promoted by his political party.In the function he says politicians should not interfere in sports.

*Irony just died a million deaths*


----------



## Prometheus

fsayed said:


> Justice delayed is justice denied
> d.




ahem ahem 84 riots ahem ahem


----------



## Assault Rifle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

@Nair saab 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437156896340852736

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi launched the National Youth Policy (NYP) and Rajiv Gandhi Khel Abhiyaan at Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium, New Delhi on Friday. Rahul Gandhi said the country was at an important juncture from the point of view of sports infrastructure and ability. “Our country is now at a point where we can bid for Olympics,” said Rahul Gandhi.


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*बीजेपी कि दोहरी नीति :-

एक तरफ मोदी ने चीन से लोहा लेने के लिए भी अरुणाचल के लोगों की जमकर तारीफ की
दूसरी तरफ उन्ही चाइना छछुदरो के साथ हाथ मिला के मीठी मीठी बात करते है 
मोदीजी या आप अरुणाचल वालो के साथ रहो या चाइना के साथ डबल ढोल मत बजावो.*



Puchtoon said:


> @Nair saab
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437156896340852736


modi wants create from india to *hindu sthaan
he is communal*

Chain-snatchers make West wild - The Times of India


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> More BS. Modi will do only symbolic action against his own cops. He needs them to enfoce his power. He's not like AK who will suspend cops on sting operations because he is fightin against the system.



Ohhhh!!!!

It is very funny that congress supporter see anything wrong in corruption??? Isn't it.? 


How do you know it was symbolic? Had the corruption been there, gujarat people would not have elected him time and time again.


----------



## fsayed




----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Justice delayed is justice denied
> The dead bodies of victims were purposely bought from Godhra to Ahmedabad to incite communal violence, claims Kingshuk Nag, in his book The NAMO Story, A Political Life. This piece of information was given by Haren Pandya, who was then Home Minister of Gujarat. Haren Pandya was murdered in Ahmedabad in 2003, which created lots of suspicion. The case is still in court but the justice is still not delivered.





Hardly anybody had seen dead body. Killing of Karsevak was enough reason to incite communal violence. 
Haren Pandy case was with CBI (COngress buero of Investigation). So congress is responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Hardly anybody had seen dead body. Killing of Karsevak was enough reason to incite communal violence.
> Haren Pandy case was with CBI (COngress buero of Investigation). So congress is responsible.


u justify rights quoted by u (*Killing of Karsevak was enough reason to incite communal violence.*


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> u justify rights quoted by u (*Killing of Karsevak was enough reason to incite communal violence.*




Didn't understand. Pl Elaborate.


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> u justify rights quoted by u (*Killing of Karsevak was enough reason to incite communal violence.*



Atleast he is not the PM of India . Rajiv Gandhi even justified 84 riots by his comments .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

eowyn said:


>





1.) 2004 - 2007 Your so called scam journey starts from 2008 it means even you accepts that there were no scam till 2008 that is full 3 years of the UPA. 

2.) 2008 - First socalled scam 2G scam was in 2008 an congress have nothing to do with it as it was done by DMK minister and congresss even sacked and sent that minister jail and even the daughter of powerfull DMK boss kanimozhi was sent to prison that means UPA takes strong action against the corruption. 

3.) 2009 - Satyam have nothing to do with the UPA. 

4.) 2010 - CWG is nothing do with UPA. 

5.) 2011 - cash for vote is just a alegation nothing proved.

6.) 2012 - Coal Gate again its not a scam as there is no real loss and even the BJP have never saught Prime Minsiter' resignation on Coal scam. If this was scam and the coal minister at that time was the Prime Minsiter Manmohan Singh why did't BJP ask for his resignation?????

7.) Chopper scam, tatra truck scam is nothing to do with the UPA govt. as no UPA minsiter have taken even a single rupee bribe and even BJP have not said that AK Antony have taken any bribe in it. 

8.) Adarsh scam is nothing to do wuth the UPA govt. its a local issue of Maharatsra like Yedurappa scams, bellary scams, uttrakhand bjp scams are local issues and loot by BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

BHOPAL: Vishwa Hindu Parishad convenor Ashok Singhal said here on Saturday that unless conversions were stopped immediately, the day would not be far off when Hindus would be reduced to a minority in this country.

Addressing a press conference, he said it has become "imperative" for *each Hindu couple to have five children.*

The VHP convenor heaped praise on BJP's prime ministerial nominee Narendra Modi and attacked Congress president Sonia Gandhi over a number of things.

*Singhal said the VHP has nothing to do with the BJP but maintained that it would certainly support Modi in the next Lok Sabha elections.*

He said the government, which would be formed under the prime inistership of Modi, would not come under pressure from any quarter including the US.

The VHP convenor had last night met RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat for over an hour here.

Bhagwat is in a four-day visit to the city.

Heres another proof
modi mission to convert india to hindu sthaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Modi's rally in Silchar, Assam*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot




----------



## Mujraparty

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) 2004 - 2007 Your so called scam journey starts from 2008 it means even you accepts that there were no scam till 2008 that is full 3 years of the UPA.
> 
> 2.) 2008 - First socalled scam 2G scam was in 2008 an congress have nothing to do with it as it was done by DMK minister and congresss even sacked and sent that minister jail and even the daughter of powerfull DMK boss kanimozhi was sent to prison that means UPA takes strong action against the corruption.
> 
> 3.) 2009 - Satyam have nothing to do with the UPA.
> 
> 4.) 2010 - CWG is nothing do with UPA.
> 
> 5.) 2011 - cash for vote is just a alegation nothing proved.
> 
> 6.) 2012 - Coal Gate again its not a scam as there is no real loss and even the BJP have never saught Prime Minsiter' resignation on Coal scam. If this was scam and the coal minister at that time was the Prime Minsiter Manmohan Singh why did't BJP ask for his resignation?????
> 
> 7.) Chopper scam, tatra truck scam is nothing to do with the UPA govt. as no UPA minsiter have taken even a single rupee bribe and even BJP have not said that AK Antony have taken any bribe in it.
> 
> 8.) Adarsh scam is nothing to do wuth the UPA govt. its a local issue of Maharatsra like Yedurappa scams, bellary scams, uttrakhand bjp scams are local issues and loot by BJP.




ht


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437184245828579329

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Stagnating Economy Under Corrupt Congress *

*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437184464653791232

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

*Stagnating Economy Under Corrupt Congress *

*



*​


----------



## fsayed

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) 2004 - 2007 Your so called scam journey starts from 2008 it means even you accepts that there were no scam till 2008 that is full 3 years of the UPA.
> 
> 2.) 2008 - First socalled scam 2G scam was in 2008 an congress have nothing to do with it as it was done by DMK minister and congresss even sacked and sent that minister jail and even the daughter of powerfull DMK boss kanimozhi was sent to prison that means UPA takes strong action against the corruption.
> 
> 3.) 2009 - Satyam have nothing to do with the UPA.
> 
> 4.) 2010 - CWG is nothing do with UPA.
> 
> 5.) 2011 - cash for vote is just a alegation nothing proved.
> 
> 6.) 2012 - Coal Gate again its not a scam as there is no real loss and even the BJP have never saught Prime Minsiter' resignation on Coal scam. If this was scam and the coal minister at that time was the Prime Minsiter Manmohan Singh why did't BJP ask for his resignation?????
> 
> 7.) Chopper scam, tatra truck scam is nothing to do with the UPA govt. as no UPA minsiter have taken even a single rupee bribe and even BJP have not said that AK Antony have taken any bribe in it.
> 
> 8.) Adarsh scam is nothing to do wuth the UPA govt. its a local issue of Maharatsra like Yedurappa scams, bellary scams, uttrakhand bjp scams are local issues and loot by BJP.



Adarsh land belongs to Maha govt, not to defence: Judicial Commission in its interim report | Business Standard

just want to add 1 amendment that adarsh scam started by saying it was army land allotted to kargil martyr but know it is proved the land belongs maharashtra government



eowyn said:


> ht





Roybot said:


> *Stagnating Economy Under Corrupt Congress *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> Adarsh land belongs to Maha govt, not to defence: Judicial Commission in its interim report | Business Standard
> 
> just want to add 1 amendment that adarsh scam started by saying it was army land allotted to kargil martyr but know it is proved the land belongs maharashtra government



lame, so you are an AAP bhakt now? Stats don't lie, if you have an ounce of brain in that skull, you should be able to read the graph.

*Crippling Economy: Congress and Rahul Gandhi's Gift to the Nation.*

*



*​


----------



## Roybot

*Crippling Economy: Congress and Rahul Gandhi's Gift to the Nation.*

*



*​


----------



## Bhai Zakir

eowyn said:


> ht





This is cheap so low level anti India post typical of RSS and Modi fans.
*
The so called scams like Karnataka land scam, adarsh, satyam , pune land etc. are local state development issues but cheap RSS amd FEku fans added them in UPA as central govt. have any thing to do with it.  *


Even a illiterate knows that there are nothing to do with the UPA or central Govt. 

All fake and lies by the Fake Modi Feku.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Bhai Zakir said:


> This is cheap so low level anti India post typical of RSS and Modi fans.
> *The so called scams like Karnataka land scam, adarsh, satyam , pune land etc. are local state development issues but cheap RSS amd FEku fans added them in UPA as central govt. have any thing to do with it.  *
> 
> 
> Even a illiterate knows that there are nothing to do with the UPA or central Govt.
> 
> All fake and lies by the Fake Modi Feku.



OK , I will help you with UPA only scams .


----------



## fsayed

Bhai Zakir said:


> This is cheap so low level anti India post typical of RSS and Modi fans.
> *The so called scams like Karnataka land scam, adarsh, satyam , pune land etc. are local state development issues but cheap RSS amd FEku fans added them in UPA as central govt. have any thing to do with it.  *
> 
> 
> Even a illiterate knows that there are nothing to do with the UPA or central Govt.
> 
> All fake and lies by the Fake Modi Feku.


 in logo dimaag toh dekho us arm deal ko bhi nahi baksha
plus *ipl aur speak asia* upa khaate daldiya

ye log khaali daaba hai


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Foreign Exchange Reserve of India at the time of NDA* = US $ 103 billion  


*Foreign Exchange Reserve of India at the time of UPA = US $ 293 billion*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

kurup said:


> OK , I will help you with UPA only scams .


aacha ab ye bata in mein se kitne mein bjp involve hai


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kurup said:


> OK , I will help you with UPA only scams .




@kurup

Kurup kid can u tell me how a scam (if its in real) done by a MP suresh kalmadi can be called a scam done by UPA????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Bhai Zakir said:


> @kurup
> 
> Kurup kid can u tell me how a scam (if its in real) done by a MP suresh kalmadi can be called a scam done by UPA????????


*bhai as per cag mcd of delhi rule by bjp involve in cwg*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Bhai Zakir said:


> Kurup kid can u tell me how a scam (if its in real) done by a MP suresh kalmadi can be called a scam done by UPA????????
> 
> @kurup
> 
> Kurup kid can u tell me how a scam (if its in real) done by a MP suresh kalmadi can be called a scam done by UPA????????



Because they are part of UPA .

Moreover aren't you the same guys who are posting the scams (if its in real) happened during the NDA tenure and associate it to Modi .


----------



## Bhai Zakir

fsayed said:


> aacha ab ye bata in mein se kitne mein bjp involve hai



These sick people hides the fact that the kalmadi was the president and senior BJP MP vk malhotra was the Vice President of the CWG committee.

If kalmadi have done scam then the BJP MP malhotra have also done the same scam as a vice president he was preset in all of the meeting and he was aware of all the facts and contracts completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

kurup said:


> Because they are part of UPA .
> 
> Moreover aren't you the same guys who are posting the scams (if its in real) happened during the NDA tenure and associate it to Modi .


*bhai as per cag mcd of delhi rule by bjp involve in cwg*


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> aacha ab ye bata in mein se kitne mein bjp involve hai



Why don't you do the research and post it here??


----------



## fsayed

kurup said:


> Why don't you do the research and post it here??


when u dont have details then whats the point of arguments


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kurup said:


> Because they are part of UPA .
> 
> Moreover aren't you the same guys who are posting the scams (if its in real) happened during the NDA tenure and associate it to Modi .



Are u sick?? if someone part of UPA weds someone u will call its a wedding of UPA or someone fall ill u will say UPA have fallen ill??

No i have not said Modi have done those scams my point was that kettle is calling pot black. Why Modi keeps blind eye on the scams of bjp or its allies but rant on others??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Bhai Zakir said:


> @kurup
> 
> Kurup kid can u tell me how a scam (if its in real) done by a MP suresh kalmadi can be called a scam done by UPA????????


the same way you hold Modi responsible for a speech given by VHP leader 

kalmadi was in top position...................whatever he did......UPA persons knew about it bcoz they were releasing the funds.........i cant say exactly who was responsible....................but since the scam was worth thousands of crores......many from UPA were involved..............


----------



## kurup

Bhai Zakir said:


> Are u sick?? if someone part of UPA weds someone u will call its a wedding of UPA or someone fall ill u will say UPA have fallen ill??
> 
> No i have not said Modi have done those scams my point was that kettle is calling pot black. Why Modi keeps blind eye on the scams of bjp or its allies but rant on others??



kid , you are showing the hypocrisy and intolerance of every congressi and rahul gandhi bhakt .

You can spew out any BS but if somebody counters it , they are 

According to your logic , how can any of the scams be called scams of BJP when it is of individuals .

Afterall , if someone part of BJP weds someone u will call its a wedding of BJP or someone fall ill u will say BJP have fallen ill ?? 

Now explain the hypocrisy .


----------



## fsayed

Roybot said:


> *Crippling Economy: Congress and Rahul Gandhi's Gift to the Nation.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



*According to Narendra Modi, only Hindu immigrants from Bangladesh are welcome to India. If the immigrants happen to be Christian, Buddhist, Jain, Sikh, Muslim or any other religion, they should be thrown out of the country. India has NEVER had a more COMMUNAL man vying to be the Prime Minister.*


----------



## Nair saab

We must accommodate Hindu Bangladeshi migrants: Modi in Assam | Hindu Human Rights Online News Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> *According to Narendra Modi, only Hindu immigrants from Bangladesh are welcome to India. If the immigrants happen to be Christian, Buddhist, Jain, Sikh, Muslim or any other religion, they should be thrown out of the country. India has NEVER had a more COMMUNAL man vying to be the Prime Minister.*



So that gives Congress the permission to destroy the economy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha




----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> *According to Narendra Modi, only Hindu immigrants from Bangladesh are welcome to India. If the immigrants happen to be Christian, Buddhist, Jain, Sikh, Muslim or any other religion, they should be thrown out of the country. India has NEVER had a more COMMUNAL man vying to be the Prime Minister.*



A serving PM Manmohan Singh of Congress said this and you are accusing others of being communal ...... 

Muslims must have first claim on resources: PM - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VeeraBahadur

fsayed said:


> *According to Narendra Modi, only Hindu immigrants from Bangladesh are welcome to India. If the immigrants happen to be Christian, Buddhist, Jain, Sikh, Muslim or any other religion, they should be thrown out of the country. India has NEVER had a more COMMUNAL man vying to be the Prime Minister.*




*
Please enlighten me about Sikhs and Jains living in BD . And Modi has said no only to Muslims of BD who happen to be majority in BD and no one is cleanseing them . While Hindus have been systematically cleansed from once significant 30% to measly 10%.
. *


----------



## arp2041

kurup said:


> A serving PM Manmohan Singh of Congress said this and you are accusing others of being communal ......
> 
> Muslims must have first claim on resources: PM - The Times of India



See @Dillinger this is what I am talking about, our definition of SECULARISM is highly distorted. Secularism means that in the eyes of the State, each & every religion is EQUAL but in India if someone talking about well-being of Minority community (generalized term for Muslim community) than only he/she is a SECULAR person, but if Modi calls for well being of Hindus than he is biggest communal person in India. For me, it should always be about INDIANS rather than religions, that is what is TRUE SECULARISM otherwise it's just HYPOCRISY.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@fsayed One more thing* Muslims* of British India demanded and hence were allocated different patch of land for themselves so they don't have any moral right to crawl back to India.


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> *According to Narendra Modi, only Hindu immigrants from Bangladesh are welcome to India. If the immigrants happen to be Christian, Buddhist, Jain, Sikh, Muslim or any other religion, they should be thrown out of the country. India has NEVER had a more COMMUNAL man vying to be the Prime Minister.*



How does this answer the question raised by the PERSON YOU ARE QUOTING??


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> See @Dillinger this is what I am talking about, our definition of SECULARISM is highly distorted. Secularism means that in the eyes of the State, each & every religion is EQUAL but in India if someone talking about well-being of Minority community (generalized term for Muslim community) than only he/she is a SECULAR person, but if Modi calls for well being of Hindus than he is biggest communal person in India. For me, it should always be about INDIANS rather than religions, that is what is TRUE SECULARISM otherwise it's just HYPOCRISY.



Actually Secularism means that in the eyes of the state each and every religion is irrelevant in terms of framing policies, making laws, taking decisions and selecting reps/officials.

This is OBVIOUSLY neither secularism nor equitable treatment, this is a classic example of vote bank politics.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dillinger said:


> Actually Secularism means that in the eyes of the state each and every religion is irrelevant in terms of framing policies, making laws, taking decisions and selecting reps/officials.
> 
> This is OBVIOUSLY neither secularism nor equitable treatment, this is a classic example of vote bank politics.




What will it take for you intellectual high headed unbiased class of India to realise that Sunni Muslims don't believ in the principles of tolerance and co- existence ?? Look around the world and try to learn from other's mistakes while you can . While I have no issues with Shias. Iran has significant safe and thriving population of jews.


----------



## Dillinger

VeeraBahadur said:


> What will it take for you intellectual high headed unbiased class of India to realise that Sunni Muslims don't believ in the principles of tolerance and co- existence ?? Look around the world and try to learn from other's mistakes while you can . While I have no issues with Shias. Iran has significant safe and thriving population of jews.



Oh quite simple, it has to do with the fact that I do not care about which religion becomes the majority in this nation nor who rules it, either ways I will prosper.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dillinger said:


> Oh quite simple, it has to do with the fact that I do not care about which religion becomes the majority in this nation nor who rules it, either ways I will prosper.



Like Hindus are prospering in BD and Pakistan or for that matter even muslim dominated locality of India ?? . 

Keep living in la la land.


----------



## Dillinger

VeeraBahadur said:


> Like Hindus are prospering in BD and Pakistan or for that matter even muslim dominated locality of India ?? .
> 
> Keep living in la la land.



Did I say that I am a Hindu? Quite presumptuous are we not, a bad proclivity bub.


----------



## Prometheus

kapil dev joins AAP???


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dillinger said:


> Did I say that I am a Hindu? Quite presumptuous are we not, a bad proclivity bub.



I know about your religion and even your cast.


----------



## Dillinger

VeeraBahadur said:


> I know about your religion and even your cast.



No you know about the religion and caste I was born into.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dillinger said:


> Did I say that I am a Hindu? Quite presumptuous are we not, a bad proclivity bub.



I know about you, quite a bit.



Dillinger said:


> No you know about the religion and caste I was born into.



So, did you convert ??


----------



## Dillinger

VeeraBahadur said:


> I know about you, quite a bit.



Of course and yet not enough.



VeeraBahadur said:


> I know about you, quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> So, did you convert ??



In a matter of speaking, let us just say that I relieved myself of certain unnecessary things which were no longer of any use to me.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dillinger said:


> Of course and yet not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> In a matter of speaking, let us just say that I relieved myself of certain unnecessary things which were no longer of any use to me.



Bad omens for India.Very bad. Our society is not ready for that. We have ceded enough ground already.


----------



## Dillinger

VeeraBahadur said:


> Bad omens for India.Very bad. Our society is not ready for that. We have ceded enough ground already.



Oh yes, well if its any solace to you there aren't very many people like me anywhere.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dillinger said:


> Oh yes, well if its any solace to you there aren't very many people like me anywhere.



But we need guys like you in resonance with our thought process . Not for us but for our next generation.


----------



## kurup

VeeraBahadur said:


> But we need guys like you in resonance with our thought process . Not for us but for our next generation.



Time to start the shudhikaran of @Dillinger .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

VeeraBahadur said:


> But we need guys like you in resonance with our thought process . Not for us but for our next generation.



Ah the burdens of being of service to one's society, bothersome indeed..nope..I'll pass on that.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dillinger said:


> Ah the burdens of being of service to one's society, bothersome indeed..nope..I'll pass on that.



Even moral support will go long way. We are not asking you to get out of your comfort zone .


----------



## Dillinger

VeeraBahadur said:


> Even moral support will go long way. We are not asking you to get out of your comfort zone .



And moral support for what exactly herr commandant, what is your final solution for the problem you were outlining a few posts back?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dillinger said:


> And moral support for what exactly herr commandant, what is your final solution for the problem you were outlining a few posts back?



To be precise which post ??


----------



## Dillinger

VeeraBahadur said:


> To be precise which post ??



_"Sunni Muslims don't believ in the principles of tolerance and co- existence ?? Look around the world and try to learn from other's mistakes while you can."_ A mighty big problem no? So how shall we solve it?



kurup said:


> Time to start the shudhikaran of @Dillinger .....



As long as I can still enjoy my steaks afterwards...


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dillinger said:


> _"Sunni Muslims don't believ in the principles of tolerance and co- existence ?? Look around the world and try to learn from other's mistakes while you can."_ A mighty big problem no? So how shall we solve it?



By stopping appeasing policies which is empowering them.

By stoping foreign funding of Madarsas, where they are systematically brain washed.

By adopting strong anti -terrorism laws like POTA.


----------



## kurup

Dillinger said:


> As long as I can still enjoy my steaks afterwards...



Nope .... No steak no more .... while you will be compelled to eat pork .......


----------



## Dillinger

kurup said:


> Nope .... No steak no more .... while you will be compelled to eat pork .......



Bhai I like pork chops just as much.



VeeraBahadur said:


> By stopping appeasing policies which is empowering them.
> 
> By stoping foreign funding of Madarsas, where they are systematically brain washed and radicaliBy stoping foreign funding of Madarsas, where they are systematically brain washed and radicaliBy stoping foreign funding of Madarsas, wh



Hmm..all good steps. All the more power to you.


----------



## Puchtoon

fsayed said:


> modi wants create from india to *hindu sthaan
> he is communal*



India is the lone supporter of dharmic people,we will provide refuge to every persecuted Hindu,do whatever you like :|

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dillinger said:


> Bhai I like pork chops just as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm..all good steps. All the more power to you.



I am not asking for all the powers to me but I want level field.


----------



## Dillinger

VeeraBahadur said:


> I am not asking for all the powers to me but I want level field.



Oh no, you didn't catch what I was implying..you are right..Madrasas need to be monitored and a mechanism needs to be set in place to regulate their functioning (specially their finances)..specially down south..Kerala. 

Its just that I don't particularly care..were you to kill them all or they to kill you all..it would just be one group of believers killing another..such trivial issues are rarely on the top of my mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Dillinger said:


> Oh no, you didn't catch what I was implying..you are right..Madrasas need to be monitored and a mechanism needs to be set in place to regulate their functioning (specially their finances)..specially down south..Kerala.
> 
> Its just that I don't particularly care..were you to kill them all or they to kill you all..it would just be one group of believers killing another..such trivial issues are rarely on the top of my mind.



That's what I as a Hindu atheist would call irresponsible atheism, an utter lack of regard for anything remotely connected to faith. 

Hey I would love all of India to magically adopt atheism/agnosticism, until then I'd rather India not have sharia law etc.

Anyway, Subramanian Swamy replied to my tweet, I feel like a effing hero

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

kbd-raaf said:


> That's what I as a Hindu atheist would call irresponsible atheism, an utter lack of regard for anything remotely connected to faith.
> 
> Hey I would love all of India to magically adopt atheism/agnosticism, until then I'd rather India not have sharia law etc.
> 
> Anyway, Subramanian Swamy replied to my tweet, I feel like a effing hero



Oh please. Faith these days leaves a putrid stench as far as I am concerned. You think the folks in the Bajrang Dal and Ram Sena would want to lynch me any less if they could get away with it? I am to them "wajib ul katl"- as their cousins across in the sand box say.

How goes life?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Dillinger said:


> Oh please. Faith these days leaves a putrid stench as far as I am concerned. You think the folks in the Bajrang Dal and Ram Sena would want to lynch me any less if they could get away with it? I am to them "wajib ul katl"- as their cousins across in the sand box say.
> 
> How goes life?



Life is all about the lesser evil.

Pretty good mate, uni is starting up again on Monday, girlfriend troubles, the usual. Where did you go for the past few weeks?


----------



## Dillinger

kbd-raaf said:


> It's about the lesser evil, life is all about that hey.
> 
> Pretty good mate, uni is starting up again on Monday, girlfriend troubles, the usual. Where did you go for the past few weeks?



Past two months actually. First there was work then there was the short vacation..and of course the regular CFA classes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> Oh please. Faith these days leaves a putrid stench as far as I am concerned. You think the folks in the Bajrang Dal and Ram Sena would want to lynch me any less if they could get away with it? I am to them "wajib ul katl"- as their cousins across in the sand box say.
> 
> How goes life?



Hindu is not a religion ,its a mixture of india civilization,i have no faith in god (as per western terminology)

India will not exist if we don't have something that binds us ,hindu is our identity,its not about faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> Hindu is not a religion ,its a mixture of india civilization,i have no faith in god (as per western terminology)
> 
> India will not exist if we don't have something similar ,hindu is our identity,its not about faith.



Sure thing. And what does this identity entail?


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> Sure thing. And what does this identity entail?


Our culture ,our ancestors ,our values,our way of life ... what else ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> Our culture ,our ancestors ,our values,our way of life ... what else ?



And lets say that some of those values and cultural components are not to my liking?


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> And lets say that some of those values and cultural components are not to my liking?


If they are anti people ,should be reformed,our core values and the way our ancestors wrote in texts like upanishads buddhist jataks are pro people than anti.


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> If they are anti people ,should be reformed,our core values and the way our ancestors wrote in texts like upanishads buddhist jataks are pro people than anti.



No no, lets say I just can't stomach going to temple, cannot rationally reconcile myself with the Ramayan and can't live without my weekly steak? What then?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kurup said:


> kid , you are showing the hypocrisy and intolerance of every congressi and rahul gandhi bhakt .
> 
> You can spew out any BS but if somebody counters it , they are
> 
> According to your logic , how can any of the scams be called scams of BJP when it is of individuals .
> 
> Afterall , if someone part of BJP weds someone u will call its a wedding of BJP or someone fall ill u will say BJP have fallen ill ??
> 
> Now explain the hypocrisy .



Scam by former goa cm or former himanchal cm or former uttrakhand cm or former karnataka cm are all the scams done by bjp.
*
We says done by bjp because it was the full majority bjp govt. which was running the govt but kalmadi was IOC chairman as a individual capacity he was not appointed by the congress or by the UPA govt.*

Suppose @kurup get elected as a chairman of a trust which runs a school or hospital and kurup rapes someone then we can not say it was Modi or BJP or NDA which is involve in rape just because kurup is a bjp MP or member or supporter.

The scams that are committed by the UPA ministers can only be called UPA scams not any local issue in Mumbai (like adarsh or cwg in delhi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> No no, lets say I just can't stomach going to temple, cannot rationally reconcile myself with the Ramayan and can't live without my weekly steak? What then?



I'am against temples ,didn't go there since years,its about the way of walking towards betterness that upanishads like katha say .

I'am just talking about hindu civilization ,culture and its propagation like Chinese do :|


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> I'am against temples ,didn't go there since years,its about the way of walking towards betterness that upanishads like katha say .



All that is well and fine but what of me..here I am a whiskey swilling beef eater...so what is to become of me within the scope of the Hindu identity?


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> All that is well and fine but what of me..here I am a whiskey swilling beef eater...so what is to become of me within the scope of the Hindu identity?


Well that's your wish,I'am not in favor of forcing anyone :|


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> Well that's your wish,I'am not forcing anyone :|



And there in lies the rub..so am I any less an Indian..any more likely than the average Hindu to conspire with the enemies of the state or act against its interests?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> And there in lies the rub..so am I any less an Indian..any more likely than the average Hindu to conspire with the enemies of the state or act against its interests?



Anyone who lives in india and acknowledge its culture is a hindu for me,whether he acknowledge or not

I'm just in favor in propagation ,rather than moral policing .


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> Anyone who lives in india and acknowledge its culture is a hindu for me,whether he acknowledge or not
> 
> I'm just in favor in propagation ,rather than moral policing .



And what does acknowledging its culture imply? What is India's culture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> And what does acknowledging its culture imply? What is India's culture?


Acknowledging means accepting that this is our culture .........what else ?
our values ..........our way of life .......our ancestors ..........is there something else ..........didn't the same think i told you some post back


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> Acknowledging means accepting that this is our culture .........what else ?
> our values ..........our way of life .......our ancestors ..........is there something else ..........didn't i told you some post back



And if I do not accept parts of said culture?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Please someone post the snapshot of chart in the article.

NDA to fall just 36 short of majority: survey | Business Standard

No alliance will get majority in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections but NDA would come closest to the majority 272 mark, the ABP News-Nielsen survey has predicted.

The NDA is likely to bag 236 seats, merely 36 short of 272, while the Congress may struggle to reach 73 seats. The poll says the BJP on its own will notch up an unprecedented 217 seats, giving it a very realistic chance of forming the next government.

The Congress, even along with its allies in the UPA is unlikely to cross 100 seats, it says. The survey claims the Aam Aadmi Party would get a modest 10 seats but the real surprise could be the regional parties with 186 seats.

The opinion poll findings released today claim BJP’s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is the most preferred choice as the next PM. It says 57 percent of the nearly 30,000 respondents it interviewed across 129 constituencies favoured Modi, 17 percent Rahul Gandhi and merely three percent felt Arvind Kejriwal should be the next PM.

The survey found that 46 percent of its 30,000 respondents across 129 constituencies felt price rise was the biggest problem affecting the common man, 34 percent said it was corruption and 18 percent thought unemployment to be the most vexing problem.

The BJP’s highest ever was 189 seats in 1999. That election was also the Congress’ worst showing ever with 114 seats. The poll said NDA has gained 10 seats since ABP News-Nielsen’s last survey in January. It has predicted 88 of the 151 seats to the NDA in north India with BJP getting 80 of these. The NDA will get 88 seats in west India with BJP getting 79 seats. It has forecasted 20 seats for the BJP in south India and 30 seats in east India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> And if I do not accept parts of said culture?



you are again asking the same thing .........chakka chakka khel rahe ho 

Indian Elections 2014: All about BJP & Narendra Modi | Page 397


----------



## VeeraBahadur

kbd-raaf said:


> That's what I as a Hindu atheist would call irresponsible atheism, an utter lack of regard for anything remotely connected to faith.
> 
> Hey I would love all of India to magically adopt atheism/agnosticism, until then I'd rather India not have sharia law etc.
> 
> Anyway, Subramanian Swamy replied to my tweet, I feel like a effing hero




And Arun Jaitly to mine , few hours back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*ABP News–Nielsen Opinion Poll: Modi favourite as PM, Rahul gains ground, Kejriwal maintains presence in Delhi*



> New Delhi: Results of the current ABP News – Nielsen nationwide opinion poll have revealed that Narendra Modi is the most favoured candidate for Prime Minister, with almost 57 per cent of the respondents being in its favour. The ratings are slightly up when compared to the survey held in January 2014, which had 53% of the respondents favouring Modi.
> 
> On the other hand, Rahul Gandhi seems to have gained some ground as 18% of the respondents have favoured him this time, while previously he had been backed by only 15% of the respondents.
> 
> The previous survey had been conducted between 28th of December 2013 to 12th of January 2014 while this survey was conducted between 4th of February to 15th of February 2014, and over 29000 people across the country were interviewed.
> 
> A closer look at the results reveals that Narendra Modi has been rated as the most favoured Prime Minister in almost all the states, *except for Kerala, where Rahul Gandhi has been rated the favourite*
> 
> This result is in keeping with almost all the previous opinion polls which have shown that so far BJP’s PM candidate has so far failed to impress south India.
> 
> Top takers for Modi:
> 
> The top five states which rated the BJP PM candidate as their favourite are Gujarat (78%), Haryana (75%), Jharkhand (74%), Chhattisgarh (73%) and Bihar (72%). In all these states it is Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi who came in second after Narendra Modi.
> 
> Deviating trends:
> 
> States where different trends have been spotted are Kerala, Tamil Nadu and Delhi.
> 
> In Kerala Rahul Gandhi has been voted the most favoured PM candidate with 38%. He is followed by Narendra Modi at 32%.
> 
> Deviating from the trend, respondents in Tamil Nadu have favoured Jayalalitha (24%) after Modi (38%). Rahul Gandhi falls to the third here at 17%.
> 
> Delhi is the only state where the Aam Aadmi Party’s presence can be seen with 33% of the respondents have favoured Arvind Kejriwal, right after Modi at 44%. Here too Rahul Gandhi is on the third position at 18%. But if the results are compared to the January survey then Rahul Gandhi has actually gained ground, while both Modi and Kejriwal have lost some supporters. In January Rahul Gandhi had failed to find any takers while Narendra Modi and Arvind Kejriwal had 49% and 41% backers respectively.
> 
> It should be noted here that as Arvind Kejriwal resigned on 14th of January and this survey was conducted only till 15th, the effects of the current upheavals in Delhi cannot be read into it.
> 
> Pressing issues:
> 
> Price rise, inflation and corruption turned out to be the largest issue affecting people all over the country.
> 
> 46% of the respondents said that inflation and price are issues that affect them most on a daily basis.
> 
> It was closely followed by corruption at 34%.
> 
> Both inflation and corruption have been rated almost at par with each other, all over the county, as the issues that affect people the most. The only difference is Karnataka where 43% of the respondents found it to be more pressing than inflation (39%).
> 
> ABP News–Nielsen Opinion Poll: Modi favourite as PM, Rahul gains ground, Kejriwal maintains presence in Delhi -     Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<



@Nair saab how come a clown is favourite in Gods own country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> you are again asking the same thing .........chakka chakka khel rahe ho
> 
> Indian Elections 2014: All about BJP & Narendra Modi | Page 397



But then you never did answer said question...if I do not accept said culture in whole or in part am I still an Indian?


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> But then you never did answer said question...if I do not accept said culture in whole or in part am I still an Indian?



If you don't accept that your father was your father (with due respect to your father) ,what can i do ?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

JanjaWeed said:


> *ABP News–Nielsen Opinion Poll: Modi favourite as PM, Rahul gains ground, Kejriwal maintains presence in Delhi*
> 
> 
> 
> @Nair saab how come a clown is favourite in Gods own country?




As u accepting that Rahul gaining ground.

You have to understand that its just the beginning and after 2 months you will see the sea of a difference.
*
Not to forget that all the over hyped prediction of BJP's seats are based on the calculation congress without any alliance.

Be it Seemandhra, Telangana, Bihar or UP.*

They are calculated congress with any alliance like TRS, BSP, RJD, LJP etc. etc. If one add that you will see the huge difference of over 50-60 seats. 

BJP will loose 50-60 seats and congress + allies will gain 50-60 seats. 



Puchtoon said:


> If you don't accept that your father was your father (with due respect to your father) ,what can i do ?



But the question is that who are you to judge and decide on people??

As per the constitution of India one is free to follow its religion, culture or traditions and there is no role of anyone to dictate and decide what one do or doesn't.

Live and let other live as they wish.


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> If you don't accept that your father was your father (with due respect to your father) ,what can i do ?



Hmm..and that comparison does not sound flawed to you. Lets get this clear..there is ONE criterion for being Indian..that is being born as its citizen and/or acquiring its citizenship through a legal route..this can only be negated by relinquishing one's Indian nationality. Even Indian nationals who wage war against the state remain Indian nationals, they are criminals/separatists/terrorists yes, they are fit to be punished if proven guilty too but they still remain Indian nationals. No other criterion has been set forth in our legal framework and therefore none other would be valid. Whether to follow the ancient culture of this land or not is a personal prerogative completely delinked from one's status as a citizen of the nation. One's loyalty (political and national) to this land and adherence to the values that permeate through its majority are also not mutually inclusive. Any other qualifier for being Indian is neither bona fide nor de jure. So that definition of being an Indian you've got going there sounds good and all..only it just isn't how things stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


> As u accepting that Rahul gaining ground.
> 
> You have to understand that its just the beginning and after 2 months you will see the sea of a difference.
> *Not to forget that all the over hyped prediction of BJP's seats are based on the calculation congress without any alliance.
> 
> Be it Seemandhra, Telangana, Bihar or UP.*
> 
> They are calculated congress with any alliance like TRS, BSP, RJD, LJP etc. etc. If one add that you will see the huge difference of over 50-60 seats.
> 
> BJP will loose 50-60 seats and congress + allies will gain 50-60 seats.



Ah.. tweedle is back with his daily dose of diarrhoea. Where is your partner dee? Now keep saying to yourself She sells sea shells in the sea shore! repeat that again & again till you get it right...


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> Hmm..and that comparison does not sound flawed to you. Lets get this clear..there is ONE criterion for being Indian..that is being born as its citizen and/or acquiring its citizenship through a legal route..this can only be negated by relinquishing one's Indian nationality. Even Indian nationals who wage war against the state remain Indian nationals, they are criminals/separatists/terrorists yes, they are fit to be punished if proven guilty too but they still remain Indian nationals. No other criterion has been set forth in our legal framework and therefore none other would be valid. Whether to follow the ancient culture of this land or not is a personal prerogative completely delinked from one's status as a citizen of the nation. One's loyalty (political and national) to this land and adherence to the values that permeate through its majority are also not mutually inclusive. Any other qualifier for being Indian is neither bona fide nor de jure. So that definition of being an Indian you've got going there sounds good and all..only it just isn't how things stand.



That's my opinion ,you can have yours,after all opinions are like ... 

P.S I'am against imposition,I just look at india this way :|


----------



## Bhai Zakir

JanjaWeed said:


> Ah.. tweedle is back with his daily dose of diarrhoea. Where is your partner dee? Now keep saying to yourself She sells sea shells in the sea shore! repeat that again & again till you get it right...


----------



## Dillinger

Bhai Zakir said:


>



Ruk jao sahib..ab tumhari baari hai. 

Can we not reduce the level of political debate to calling Modi "feku". Whatever else you may say about him, he's a tad bit more honest than say Rahul sahib.



Puchtoon said:


> That's my opinion ,you can have yours,after all opinions are like ...
> 
> P.S I'am against imposition,I just look at india this way :|



*So your opinion diverges form how the Indian state officially defines "being Indian"*..talk about not being completely faithful to the country.


----------



## Roybot

Modi-led NDA way ahead than UPA, to win 236 seats in LS polls 2014: ABP News-Nielsen Opinion Poll

*Figure below displays the break-up of seats:*



*UPA : East 21 + North 23 +, South 26 +, West 22 = 92*

*NDA : East 39 + North 88 + South 21 + West 88 = 236*

*Left : East 14+ North 0 + South 15 + West 0 = 29*

*Others : East 68 , North 40, South 72, West 6 = 186*


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> *So your opinion diverges form how the Indian state officially defines "being Indian"*..talk about not being completely faithful to the country.


HAHA  My definition of hindu varies from you .......so i'am unfaithful and somebody was asking the same shit some post before .


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> *ABP News–Nielsen Opinion Poll: Modi favourite as PM, Rahul gains ground, Kejriwal maintains presence in Delhi*
> 
> 
> 
> @Nair saab how come a clown is favourite in Gods own country?


Only place where he is giving tough fight to Modiji is Kerala...

even communist supporters would choose Rahul...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Only place where he is giving tough fight to Modiji is Kerala...
> 
> even communist supporters would choose Rahul...


So he is giving tough to Modi in a state where BJP doesn't even exist? Says a lot about the man...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> HAHA  My definition of hindu varies from you .......so i'am unfaithful and somebody was asking the same shit some post before .



And there in my friend lies the rub. I have no definition of being a Hindu or not..neither of being a Muslim or a Christian..leave it to the person in question..let him define himself and his faith. But then the terms of nationality on the other hand are clearly defined and not by me either but by the state itself..which we are bound by birth and loyalty to follow in letter AND spirit..wouldn't you say?



Roybot said:


> Modi-led NDA way ahead than UPA, to win 236 seats in LS polls 2014: ABP News-Nielsen Opinion Poll
> 
> *Figure below displays the break-up of seats:*
> 
> 
> 
> *UPA : East 21 + North 23 +, South 26 +, West 22 = 92*
> 
> *NDA : East 39 + North 88 + South 21 + West 88 = 236*
> 
> *Left : East 14+ North 0 + South 15 + West 0 = 29*
> 
> *Others : East 68 , North 40, South 72, West 6 = 186*



A majority, and a solid one is required, whoever wins it must be with a majority or we'll be back to square one. I would have suggested that fence sitters bite the bullet and pick the winning side already.


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> And there in my friend lies the rub. I have no definition of being a Hindu or not..neither of being a Muslim or a Christian..leave it to the person in question..let him define himself and his faith. But then the terms of nationality on the other hand are clearly defined and not by me either but by the state itself..which we are bound by birth and loyalty to follow in letter AND spirit..wouldn't you say?



I have no faith in your so called 'faith' ,that's my view and i'am entitled to that 

India is the cradle of hindu civilization ,like turkey is for turks .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


>


So which one are you out of those? White one? Brown one? or black one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> But then you never did answer said question...if I do not accept said culture in whole or in part am I still an Indian?



Let us say we will have to keep a watch on you then. People who do not assimilate or hold contempt for people of this land, generally turn out to be troublemakers one way or other.


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> I have no faith in your so called 'faith' ,that's my view and i'am entitled to that
> 
> India is the cradle of hindu civilization ,like turkey is for turks .



Only issue there being that Turk is an ethnicity while Hindu isn't.


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> Only issue there being that Turk is an ethnicity while Hindu isn't.


That's you view and you can have that :|


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> Let us say we will have to keep a watch on you then. People who do not assimilate or hold contempt for people of his land, generally turn out to be troublemakers one way or other.



I see..so we are now to be a state which imposes upon its people what to believe, eat, wear and how to behave (even within the remit of the law)...oh my...



Puchtoon said:


> That's you view and you can have that :|



Enhh..no..that's a fact unless you think that Hindu is an ethnicity..I wan't aware that a Bihari was of the same ethnicity as say a Keralite.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> I see..so we are now to be a state which imposes upon its people what to believe, eat, wear and how to behave (even within the remit of the law)...oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> Enhh..no..that's a fact unless you think that Hindu is an ethnicity..I wan't aware that a Bihari was of the ethnicity as say a Keralite.



Those sorts of things are always there. You cannot be a cannibal in most countries for example or if you are a streaker then you get in legal troubles. So all countries have reasonable restrictions on everything. Even behavior. Nothing new there.


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> Enhh..no..that's a fact unless you think that Hindu is an ethnicity..I wan't aware that a Bihari was of the ethnicity as say a Keralite.


That's sub regional,we identify as a nation on the same principle as Turks ,other than that why are we a nation?why the notion of bharat exists even in 300BC ?


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> Those sorts of things are always there. You cannot be a cannibal in most countries for example or if you are a streaker then you get in legal troubles. So all countries have reasonable restrictions on everything. Even behavior. Nothing new there.



AND ergo my clearly mentioning "within the remit of the law", surely you caught that bit yes..? Such "restrictions" are placed by the law not by the sentiments of one group or another. How does this relate to acceding to the tenets of a culture?



Puchtoon said:


> That's sub regional,we identify as a nation on the same principle as Turks ,other than that why are we a nation?why the notion of bharat exists even in 300BC ?



Sure but then we are not a nation based on an unified ethno-centric identity...



Roybot said:


>




NO! That was because a VERY IMPORTANT "TREE" "FELL"!!


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> AND I ergo my clearly mentioning "within the remit of the law", surely you caught that bit yes..? Such "restrictions" are placed by the law not by the sentiments of one group or another..



If the law of the land forbids beef eating, then you are in trouble since you proclaim to be unable to live without beef right? Who makes these laws and on what basis are they formed? The religion/culture of the land. Law does not get born out of thin air. It has to be in consonance with the society.


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> Sure but then we are not a nation based on a unified ethno-centric identity...



You can argue on the word used but there is something that binds us and that's definitely not cow .


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Bhai Zakir , this is today's poll and Congress' alliance are well accounted in this poll results that's why they call Congres + allies = UPA






Now start crying , you are not getting any reservations. 

NDA to fall just 36 short of majority: survey | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> If the law of the land forbids beef eating, then you are in trouble since you proclaim to be unable to live without beef right? Who makes these laws and on what basis are they formed? The religion/culture of the land. Law does not get born out of thin air. It has to be in consonance with the society.



Funny thing then that the law of the land does NOT forbid beef eating..it forbids cow slaughter and ergo most eateries import the beef..which is in legal terms absolutely legal.

Another funny thing about claiming to be secular is that laws cannot be framed on the basis of religious beliefs..that being posited by the dictionary meaning of the word "secular". Didn't I tell you that semantics is important.



Puchtoon said:


> You can argue on the word used but there is something that binds us and that's definitely not cow .



Obviously not..so what is it that binds us?


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> Obviously not..so what is it that binds us?



so why are we together ,why we have such notion ?


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Funny thing then that the law of the land does NOT forbid beef eating..it forbids cow slaughter and ergo most eateries import the beef..which is in legal terms absolutely legal.
> 
> Another funny thing about claiming to be secular is that laws cannot be framed on the basis of religious beliefs..that being posited by the dictionary meaning of the word "secular". Didn't I tell you that semantics is important.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not..so what is it that binds us?



That can be amended. That is the thing about law. It is not cast in stone. Availability of any beef products can be made illegal. We do not follow the Western model of secularism in India anyways. Our model is more of Dharma Sarpekshtha. 

Being an agricultural country, it wont be difficult to spin it as against the ethos of the country as well as fundamental to the survival of agriculture in this country.


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> so why are we together ,why we have such notion ?



Quite a simple answer..common interest..all our ethnic and linguistic identities cannot in isolation form a nation with the same potential as that of the nation which comprises the current political and geographical extent of India. Therefore it is in our interest to subsume said factional identities to the greater whole- ie. India/Indian. A self evident fact.


----------



## Roybot

Dillinger said:


> NO! That was because a VERY IMPORTANT "TREE" "FELL"!!



Secular tree 

Why all this hullabaloo over Beef. Bufallo meat is readily in India, and tastes just fine. I tried at the Chilli's, in Quest Mall Kolkata, pretty nice.


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> That can be amended. That is the thing about law. It is not cast in stone. Availability of any beef products can be made illegal. We do not follow the Western model of secularism in India anyways. Our model is more of Dharma Sarpekshtha.
> 
> Being an agricultural country, it wont be difficult to spin it as against the ethos of the country as well as fundamental to the survival of agriculture in this country.



There is no "Western model of secularism", that word has one clear meaning. You are either secular or you are not secular. When a babu gets off his haunches and claims that the first right to the resources of this nation belong to one particular community he's not being secular he's being an opportunist twit..when I say that I respect all religions I am not being secular..I am simply being equitable and tolerant. Words have meanings which should not be muddled up. 

Obviously all laws can be amended..and whatever the law maybe as a loyal citizen I will have to abide whether I like it or not and whether my sentiments are in line with said law or not.


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Quite a simple answer..common interest..all our ethnic and linguistic identities cannot in isolation form a nation with the same potential as that of the nation which comprises the current political and geographical extent of India. Therefore it is in our interest to *subsume said factional identities to the greater whole*- ie. India/Indian. A self evident fact.



Interesting choice of words. That is exactly what we will be required of you when you are asked to give up certain ideas/identity.


----------



## Dillinger

Roybot said:


> Secular tree
> 
> Why all this hullabaloo over Beef. Bufallo meat is readily in India, and tastes just fine. I tried at the Chilli's, in Quest Mall Kolkata, pretty nice.



A tree with a crooked nose, although she did have a pair of HUGE cajones on her you have to admit.

Listen you, buff is my second love so no need to preach to me.



Hermione said:


> Interesting choice of words. That is exactly what we will be required of you when you are asked to give up certain ideas/identity.



Only in one case the "greater whole" is defined clearly by the articles which gave birth to the republic of India and ergo cannot be equated to any notion of religious or cultural identity which is not so defined in de jure terms.


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> Quite a simple answer..common interest..all our ethnic and linguistic identities cannot in isolation form a nation with the same potential as that of the nation which comprises the current political and geographical extent of India. Therefore it is in our interest to subsume said factional identities to the greater whole- ie. India/Indian. A self evident fact.



So if madhya pradesh finds it better to leave india ,it will leave ? its just about interest ?


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> There is no "Western model of secularism", that word has one clear meaning. You are either secular or you are not secular. When a babu gets off his haunches and claims that the first right to the resources of this nation belong to one particular community he's not being secular he's being an opportunist twit..when I say that I respect all religions I am not being secular..I am simply being equitable and tolerant. Words have meanings which should not be muddled up.
> Obviously all laws can be amended..and whatever the law maybe as a loyal citizen I will have to abide whether I like it or not and whether my sentiments are in line with said law or not.



Then you can bet there are no secular countries out there and we are definitely not secular nor do we seem to care much about being one. Let us say the word "secular" is a mere decoration in our constitution brought about by a romance with a term we neither understood nor was applicable to our society.


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> So if madhya pradesh finds a better to leave india ,it will leave ? its just about interest ?



Obviously..if the day comes that a certain region feels that they can do without the union of India certain factions in said state might attempt secession..which would be illegal as per the constitution and would necessitate action up to armed suppression of said movement. An union is freely joined but much like any legal contract it cannot be freely breached without repercussions.


----------



## Roybot

Dillinger said:


> A tree with a crooked nose, although she did have a pair of HUGE cajones on her you have to admit.
> 
> *Listen you, buff is my second love so no need to preach to me.*
> 
> .



To be honest I can't even tell the difference


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Only in one case the "greater whole" is defined clearly by the articles which gave birth to the republic of India and ergo cannot be equated to any notion of religious or cultural identity which is not so defined in de jure terms.



That greater whole is the Hindu religious and cultural identity which gave birth to the republic of India. There was no need for any of those Hindu Kingdoms or populace to join the union if it was to be made clear to them that their dearest beliefs had no place in the country they were going to form.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> Then you can bet there are no secular countries out there and we are definitely not secular nor do we seem to care much about being one. Let us say the word "secular" is a mere decoration in our constitution brought about by a romance with a term we neither understood nor was applicable to our society.



To you perhaps..unfortunately your opinion is not as important as the words clearly worded in the constitution till the day said word is amended out. Unless you are now asserting that as a citizen of this nation you are willfully going to insult its constitution in part or whole.


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Only in one case the "greater whole" is defined clearly by the articles which gave birth to the republic of India and ergo cannot be equated to any notion of religious or cultural identity which is not so defined in de jure terms.



It has already been interpreted as such by our supreme court. Hindutva was considered the saar, the essence of what holds India together.


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> That greater whole is the Hindu religious and cultural identity which gave birth to the republic of India. There was no need for any of those Hindu Kingdoms or populace to join the union if it was to be made clear to them that their dearest beliefs had no place in the country they were going to form.



Funnily enough those "Hindu kingdoms" didn't join up because they were told their Hindu beliefs would be respected..the joined thanks to one particular person's valiant actions after the British cleverly stated that the princely states would have free reign to join or not join the Union of India. Is a history lesson in order? And still one looks for a de jure demarcation of the Hindu identity along the lines of the Indian identity as defined by the charter of this nation.



Hermione said:


> It has already been interpreted as such by our supreme court. Hindutva was considered the saar, the essence of what holds India together.



And yet no one bothered to delineate said identity as a binding criterion for being Indian in enforceable terms.


----------



## Puchtoon

Dillinger said:


> Obviously..if the day comes that a certain region feels that they can do without the union of India certain factions in said state might attempt secession..which would be illegal as per the constitution and would necessitate action up to armed suppression of said movement. An union is freely joined but much like any legal contract it cannot be freely breached without repercussions.



and hence no nationalism exist,its just about interest,thanks for sharing your view, *I rest my case* :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Roybot said:


> To be honest I can't even tell the difference



Honestly neither can I but then its not exactly possible to walk into Salt water grill and ask them to replace the beef with buff now is it...


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Funnily enough those "Hindu kingdoms" didn't join up because they were told their Hindu beliefs would be respected..the joined thanks to one particular person's valiant actions after the British cleverly stated that the princely states would have free reign to join or not join the Union of India. Is a history lesson in order? And still one looks for a de jure demarcation of the Hindu identity along the lines of the Indian identity as defined by the charter of this nation.



That one person was Sardar and he was a Hindu leader make no doubt about it. It was the trust between him and the kingdoms that lead to the union.


----------



## Dillinger

Puchtoon said:


> and hence no nationalism exist,its just about interest,thanks for sharing your view, *I rest my case* :|



Oh my..what else do you think nationalism is..consider that all nations in the world are the amalgamation of regions on the basis of common interest smoothed over by some pretext or another.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Dillinger 

Secular country. 

New York police surveillance of Muslims constitutional: judge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> That one person was Sardar and he was a Hindu leader make no doubt about it. It was the trust between him and the kingdoms that lead to the union.



Ho ho ho! It was the fact that the Union of India even comprised of the British dominions alone could gobble up said princely states in a fortnight and the fact that said "monarchs" had no alternative to offer to their masses.


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> And yet no one bothered to delineate said identity as a binding criterion for being Indian in enforceable terms.



What is to delineate when it has already been said to be the essence of what this country is all about. Okay we have been slack about implementing certain laws, but then we are working towards doing away with the lacuna that exists within the system as a whole.


----------



## Dillinger

VeeraBahadur said:


> @Dillinger
> 
> Secular country.
> 
> New York police surveillance of Muslims constitutional: judge



The USA has senators acting legislation on the basis of spotting Gog and Magog..you want secularism..best forget the home of the brave...try something more Nordic or even China.



Hermione said:


> What is to delineate when it has already been said to be the essence of what this country is all about. Okay we have been slack about implementing certain laws, but then we are working towards doing away with the lacuna that exists within the system as a whole.



That isn't a lacuna..it is present simply because any such imposition wouldn't just knock off the word secular but also the term tolerant and social republic from the constitution. Come let us hold a master class in constitutional law and common law.

*@ALL take numbers and line up..I am missing half of your replies given that I am fielding posts by at least 4 people at the same time...*


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Ho ho ho! It was the fact that the Union of India even comprised of the British dominions alone could gobble up said princely states in a fortnight and the fact that said "monarchs" had no alternative to offer to their masses.



That is a laughable idea and you are anyways clutching at straws. The trust was formed on the basis of an Hindu identity. Make no mistake about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Dillinger said:


> Obviously..if the day comes that a certain region feels that they can do without the union of India certain factions in said state might attempt secession..which would be illegal as per the constitution and would necessitate action up to armed suppression of said movement. An union is freely joined but much like any legal contract it cannot be freely breached without repercussions.




Now , you have lost it. @Puchtoon stop arguing with him . He is lost case. Just let him earn and feed his family . He doesn't have any loyalty towards India. Bloody ungrateful Indian.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Roybot said:


>




Ever point in above table is debatable but lets concentrate on CM/PM thing.

1.) There was no cm of Delhi and in realty there was not a post called Chief Minister of Delhi in 1984.  So there is no logic of its involvement or getting cleared by the court etc. 

2.) The riots happened before there was anyone called PM of India as the one who was PM, was killed. 

3.) The local police in Delhi even in 1984 was not under the direct command of India's Prime Minister.

4.) *In Delhi both the Governor of Delhi and the police commissioner was on the street to control the riots but in Gujarat Modi have not saved even a single Hindu or Muslim in the riot and he was sitting at home and never came to the street to save people.*

*If one can quote the Supreme Court of India "Modi was like Nero playing flute while Rome was burning." or 

If we can quote BJP's tallest leader till date Atal Bihari Vajpayee he have repeatedly said that Modi is not following "Raj Dharma"*


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> That is a laughable idea and you are anyways clutching at straws. The trust was formed on the basis of an Hindu identity. Make no mistake about that.



Got something empirical to back that up? Because were you to take a look at the separate accession documents and the process of entry into the union you would recognize the fallacy in what you just stated..


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> That isn't a lacuna..it is present simply because any such imposition wouldn't just knock off the word secular but also the term tolerant and social republic from the constitution. Come let us hold a master class in constitutional law and common law.



Who gives a hoot about such terms? Implementing our constitution in its essence is what is more important. The countries which claim to not be secular seem to be doing alright.


----------



## Dillinger

VeeraBahadur said:


> Now , you have lost it. @Puchtoon stop arguing with him . He is lost case. Just let him earn and feed his family . He doesn't have any loyalty towards India. Bloody ungrateful Indian.



And ungrateful how...did I not make it clear that once in the union one is honor bound to serve it and that to deviate would mean to call for punishment?

*"which would be illegal as per the constitution and would necessitate action up to armed suppression of said movement." 
*
You did read the highlighted part too yes?



Hermione said:


> Who gives a hoot about such terms? Implementing our constitution in its essence is what is more important. The countries which claim to not be secular seem to be doing alright.



Ah and who implements said constitutional tenets..and are they madam open to interpretation. Sure they are doing alright..after all being secular is not a necessity for being prosperous just as being democratic isn't either.



Bhai Zakir said:


> Ever point in above table is debatable but lets concentrate on CM/PM thing.
> 
> 1.) There was no cm of Delhi and in realty there was not a post called Chief Minister of Delhi in 1984.  So there is no logic of its involvement or getting cleared by the court etc.
> 
> 2.) The riots happened before there was anyone called PM of India as the one who was PM, was killed.
> 
> 3.) The local police in Delhi even in 1984 was not under the direct command of India's Prime Minister.
> 
> 4.) *In Delhi both the Governor of Delhi and the police commissioner was on the street to control the riots but in Gujarat Modi have not saved even a single Hindu or Muslim in the riot and he was sitting at home and never came to the street to save people.*
> 
> *If one can quote the Supreme Court of India "Modi was like Nero playing flute while Rome was burning." or
> 
> If we can quote BJP's tallest leader till date Atal Bihari Vajpayee he have repeatedly said that Modi is not following "Raj Dharma"*



*Yes he should have picked up a gun and run off to stop the mobs. Who was it that declined to send in extra and required CAPFs in a timely manner AFTER MODI SPECIFICALLY REQUESTED FOR THEM*!?


----------



## Roybot

Dillinger said:


> Honestly neither can I but then its not exactly possible to walk into Salt water grill and ask them to replace the beef with buff now is it...



Touche touche, waise there is a nice steak joint in new alipore too. 

Anywho coming back to topic.


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Ah and who implements said constitutional tenets..and are they madam open to interpretation. Sure they are doing alright..after all being secular is not a necessity for being prosperous just as being democratic isn't either.



That interpretation has already been done. The recent allowing of adoption to Muslim couples in contravention to their personal law board, was a step in that direction already. Time and again the courts have ruled in favor of Hindu law, you can choose to bury your head in the sand.

Which country has a rule of law which says god can be litigant as well? India. On what basis was such a law promulgated? Its Hindu identity and essence.


----------



## Dillinger

Roybot said:


> Touche touche, waise there is a nice steak joint in new alipore too.
> 
> Anywho coming back to topic.



The devil my friend always lies in the detail, no?


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> try something more Nordic or even China



China actively promotes Buddhism. When Akshardham was built, they asked the BAPS community to build one in China too. This was the CCP.


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> That interpretation has already been done. The recent allowing of adoption to Muslim couples in contravention to their personal law board, was a step in that direction already. Time and again the courts have ruled in favor of Hindu law, you can choose to bury your head in the sand.
> 
> Which country has a rule of law which says god can be litigant as well? India. On what basis was such a law promulgated? Its Hindu identity and essence.



Ahemm..contravention of personal law by common law tenets and specif judgments has nothing to do with any law based on any religious tenet...instead it is actually a rudimentary and baby step towards a uniform civil code. The legal specifics of the above were elucidated upon by me in a particular thread dealing with a similar judgement for the benefit of certain Pakistani members.



Hermione said:


> China actively promotes Buddhism. When Akshardham was built, they asked the BAPS community to build one in China too. This was the CCP.



They also actively promote not bringing religion into the public sphere and boast the largest absolute number of atheists..see any contradiction whatsoever?


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Ahemm..contravention of personal law by common law tenets and specif judgement has nothing to do with any law based on any religious tenet...instead it is actually a rudimentary and baby step towards a uniform civil code.



Yup something you were feeling joyous about not being enforced just some time ago.


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> Yup something you were feeling joyous about not being enforced just some time ago.



You seem to be conflating two VERY different issues..an uniform civil code is pretty much my dream..something which I have called for on PDF and in real life for years now.


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> They also actively promote not bringing religion into the public sphere and boas the largest absolute number of atheists..see any contradiction whatsoever?



That they promote atheism or Buddhism is in itself a refutation of being secular. All that not caring for religion is nonsense, when it reserves special treatment for people in Uruqumi.



Dillinger said:


> You seem to be conflating two VERY different issues..an uniform civil code is pretty much my dream..something which I have called for on PDF and in real life for years now.



Nope not at all. You said it was not a matter of lacuna that the laws were not implement true to the essence of the constitution. Uniform civil code being one and banning beef another.


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> That they promote atheism or Buddhism is in itself a refutation of being secular. All that not caring for religion is nonsense, when it reserves special treatment for people in Uruqumi.



Promoting atheism is very much secular. Secular- to be separate and devoid of religion NOT to treat all religions equally and with respect. As I said, and I repeat ad verbatim and ad infinatum- semantics is a VERY important thing.


----------



## Roybot

Bhai Zakir said:


> Ever point in above table is debatable but lets concentrate on CM/PM thing.
> 
> 1.) There was no cm of Delhi and in realty there was not a post called Chief Minister of Delhi in 1984.  So there is no logic of its involvement or getting cleared by the court etc.
> 
> 2.) The riots happened before there was anyone called PM of India as the one who was PM, was killed.
> 
> 3.) The local police in Delhi even in 1984 was not under the direct command of India's Prime Minister.



lmao worst cop out ever. So the PM was dead, was the home minister dead too?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> That they promote atheism or Buddhism is in itself a refutation of being secular. All that not caring for religion is nonsense, when it reserves special treatment for people in Uruqumi.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not at all. You said it was not a matter of lacuna that the laws were not implement true to the essence of the constitution. Uniform civil code being one and banning beef another.



The uniform civil code is not being implemented due to sheer politics and the immaturity of our populace..ergo most definitely no lacuna left in how the demand for it was worded out. As I said you are conflating vastly different issues which tends to happen when one is dealing with a multitude of topics across varied fields from the history of our union to anthropological categorization.


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Promoting atheism is very much secular. Secular- to be separate and devoid of religion NOT to treat all religions equally and with respect. As I said, and I repeat ad verbatim and ad infinatum- semantics is a VERY important thing.



Rubbish. What a persons belief is, is no matter of the state as per "secularism." The state can have no religion, but it has no business promoting any ideology or lack of it.


----------



## Dillinger

Roybot said:


> lmao worst cop out ever. So the PM was dead, was the home minister dead too?



Sush..they were Sikhs and the free media didn't exist..who cares. Go back to sleep.



Hermione said:


> Rubbish. What a persons belief is, is no matter of the state as per "secularism." The state can have no religion, but it has no business promoting any ideology or lack of it.



Oh but it can in the public sphere..why else do you think the law delineates matters of the person and matters in interest of the state and public? You see all authority for the lack of a better word (forgive my crassness) is a bitch..it ensconces for itself the maximum quantum of power...one of which is to dictate the RoE so to say in the public sphere- ergo France banning the Burqa..


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> The uniform civil code is not being implemented due to sheer politics and the immaturity of our populace..ergo most definitely no lacuna left in how the demand for it was worded out. As I said you are conflating vastly different issues which tends to happen when one is dealing a multitude of topics across varied fields from the history of our union to anthropological categorization.



Our constitution deals with all of it and we were discussing the identity of our nation and the laws thereof. So all these do fall within its purview. UCC was not implemented so was absolute ban on beef either. Both matters of constitution and both in keeping with our identity as one people. You know "subsume" for greater good.


----------



## doublemaster

Dillinger said:


> You seem to be conflating two VERY different issues..an uniform civil code is pretty much my dream..something which I have called for on PDF and in real life for years now.



Better need to start that from Gujarat....

Why Gujarat has special status? "Maitri Karar" which allows having more women to keep "wife" like...!


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> Our constitution deals with all of it and we were discussing the identity of our nation and the laws thereof. So all these do fall within its purview. UCC was not implemented so was absolute ban on beef either. Both matters of constitution and both in keeping with our identity as one people. You know "subsume" for greater good.



Again..you need to go back and find out EXACTLY which part of the constitution lists the need for a UCC and under what premise. Is it a guiding principle, part of the preamble itself, a definitive law or an objective principle? A law constraining the consumption of a particular form of meat on the other hand is far removed from constitutional law ergo the false conflation.


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Oh but it can in the public sphere..why else do you think the law delineates matters of the person and matters in interest of the state and public? You see all authority for the lack of a better word (forgive my crassness) is a bitch..it ensconces for itself the maximum quantum of power...one of which is to dictate the RoE so to say in the public sphere- ergo France banning the Burqa..



That is pseudo secularism then and you lose your leg to stand on when you vouch that as an example of secularism. Most Chinese holidays are religious too.


----------



## Dillinger

doublemaster said:


> Better need to start that from Gujarat....
> 
> Why Gujarat has special status? "Maitri Karar" which allows having more women to keep "wife" like...!



You do NOT START from any particular place FIRST..the UCC is to be uniformly implemented across the nation. Why is it that everyone must try to fit such noble aspirations to their petty agendas?



Hermione said:


> That is pseudo secularism then and you lose your leg to stand on when you vouch that as an example of secularism. Most Chinese holidays are religious too.



Did I not just define secularism for you. There is nothing called "pseudo secularism"..you either are or are not. Simply put France has taken the notion of an UCC to its logical extreme..that the public sphere will be religion neutral..so Sikhs can't wear turbans to school (oh yeah)..my air hostess on Air France- a devout Catholic couldn't stop cribbing about the crosses underneath the blouse thing..so on and so forth..after all the point of secularism is to move towards a religion neutral political and public space.

Obviously one can always aspire to be as good as the USSR in those terms.


----------



## Roybot

*Congress and Rahul Gandhi Handicapped the Rural People of India






*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Again..you need to go back and find out EXACTLY which part of the constitution lists the need for a UCC and under what premise. Is it a guiding principle, part of the preamble itself, a definitive law or an objective principle? A law constraining the consumption of a particular form of meat on the other hand is far removed from constitutional law ergo the false conflation.



It is a directive principle and one that will be made a definitive law.


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> It is a directive principle and one that will be made a definitive law.



That is a good start..find any lacuna in the wording that has led to it not being implemented? There is none whatsoever at all...its quite explicit and thus my assertion that it is our politics that has led to us willfully ignoring it..were we to institute an UCC parallel to the sort in France I would probably burst with joy..it is MY DREAM!


----------



## Roybot

*Congress Party triggered inflation destroying common man’s savings*

*




*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Did I not just define secularism for you. There is nothing called "pseudo secularism"..you either are or are not. Simply put France has taken the notion of an UCC to its logical extreme..that the public sphere will be religion neutral..so Sikhs can't wear turbans to school (oh yeah)..my air hostess on Air France- a devout Catholic couldn't stop cribbing about the crosses underneath the blouse thing..so on and so forth..after all the point of secularism is to move towards a religion neutral political and public space.
> Obviously one can always aspire to be as good as the USSR in those terms.



LOL. That is an asinine interpretation of secularism. Cannot believe a person who in some other thread was rooting for absolute freedom of expression is now advocating what people should wear when it is no business of the state. Oh the irony of it.



Dillinger said:


> That is a good start..find any lacuna in the wording that has led to it not being implemented? There is none whatsoever at all...its quite explicit and thus my assertion that it is our politics that has led to us willfully ignoring it..were we to institute an UCC parallel to the sort in France I would probably burst with joy..it is MY DREAM!



Nope it is not ignored certainly. The definition has hovered around "Cow" meat and not beef per se which is mostly carabeef (buffalo meat) in India.

Not happening. India will remain Hindu and not emulate France any day sooner.


----------



## Dillinger

@Roybot Btw Tytler was treated as royalty by the Congress due to 84..scumbags.



Hermione said:


> LOL. That is an asinine interpretation of secularism. Cannot believe a person who in some other thread was rooting for absolute freedom of expression is now advocating what people should wear when it is no business of the state. Oh the irony of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it is not ignored certainly. The definition has hovered around "Cow" meat and not beef per se which is mostly carabeef (buffalo meat) in India.
> 
> Not happening. India will remain Hindu and not emulate France any day sooner.



False conflation again, freedom of speech and expression has nothing to do with an UCC. They're more than free over there to say ANYTHING...they just cannot wear anything that identifies them by their faith in a public space. Which btw, ironically is exactly what an UCC ought to be. It matters not to me whether India is Hindu or not, my interest in such affairs is solely academic after all it will not alter my life one jot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

Roybot said:


> *Congress Party triggered inflation destroying common man’s savings*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



This was understood when they started having massive fiscal deficits and were financing their pet welfare schemes via money printing.


----------



## doublemaster

Dillinger said:


> You do NOT START from any particular place FIRST..the UCC is to be uniformly implemented across the nation. Why is it that everyone must try to fit such noble aspirations to their petty agendas?
> 
> 
> 
> Did I not just define secularism for you. There is nothing called "pseudo secularism"..you either are or are not. Simply put France has taken the notion of an UCC to its logical extreme..that the public sphere will be religion neutral..so Sikhs can't wear turbans to school (oh yeah)..my air hostess on Air France- a devout Catholic couldn't stop cribbing about the crosses underneath the blouse thing..so on and so forth..after all the point of secularism is to move towards a religion neutral political and public space.
> 
> Obviously one can always aspire to be as good as the USSR in those terms.




It will never happen....

1. Hindu themselves will not be able to follow uniform law...I just pointed how Gujarati hindus want to marry more than one by Maitri Karar. 

2. I bet 90% do not know that in India we have different civil codes. Just to say that, I dont know any problem arised recently in my state just because of different civil code ( not talking about personal problem of a family)

Our current system is best....leave it like that...


----------



## Roybot

*Congress Party triggered inflation destroying common man’s savings*

*



*​


----------



## Dillinger

doublemaster said:


> It will never happen....
> 
> 1. Hindu themselves will not be able to follow uniform law...I just pointed how Gujarati hindus want to marry more than one by Maitri Karar.
> 
> 2. I bet 90% do not know that in India we have different civil codes. Just to say that, I dont know any problem arised recently in my state just because of different civil code ( not talking about personal problem of a family)
> 
> Our current system is best....leave it like that...



NO it is NOT! It is a directive principle of the constitution and as an Indian citizen you are duty bound to pursue the realization of said principle lest it be amended out.



Hermione said:


> This was understood when they started having massive fiscal deficits and were financing their pet welfare schemes via money printing.



Set up banks in rural areas they said..forgot that they'd break the nation's back they did..idiocy breeds misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> False conflation again, freedom of speech and expression has nothing to do with an UCC. They're more than free over there to say ANYTHING...they just cannot wear anything that identifies them by their faith in a public space. Which btw, ironically is exactly what an UCC ought to be. It maters not to me whether India is Hindu or not, my interest in such affairs is solely academic after all it will not alter my life one jot.



LOL. How dumb is that. Circumscribing the very definition of freedom of expression, dressing being one form of expression, and then still claiming to be upholder of freedom of expression. Yeah what next? Everyone should look same and have same hair cut? So much for being upholder of liberty. Which brings us back to why this argument started. If India has to remain Hindu people who stick out as sore thumbs will be watched.



Dillinger said:


> Set up banks in rural areas they said..forgot that they'd break the nation's back they did..idiocy breeds misery.



Was not banking done via post office in rural areas?


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> LOL. How dumb is that. Circumscribing the very definition of freedom of expression, dressing being one form of expression, and then still claiming to be upholder of freedom of expression. Yeah what next? Everyone should look same and have same hair cut? So much for being upholder of liberty. Which brings us back to why this argument started. If India has to remain Hindu people who stick out as sore thumbs will be watched.



You need to look up what freedom of expression means in the international charter dear. Oh but your liberty is well guarded..we have simply taken away that which divides in the service of the nation rather than some fictional god up in heaven..what could be more patriotic than that?

Unfortunately or fortunately I don't stick out as a sore thumb..pretty much similar on the surface to any other 22 year old in Delhi.



Hermione said:


> LOL. How dumb is that. Circumscribing the very definition of freedom of expression, dressing being one form of expression, and then still claiming to be upholder of freedom of expression. Yeah what next? Everyone should look same and have same hair cut? So much for being upholder of liberty. Which brings us back to why this argument started. If India has to remain Hindu people who stick out as sore thumbs will be watched.
> 
> 
> 
> Was not banking done via post office in rural areas?



Kanjars decided to open full fledged bank branches everywhere..the cost of simply laying the BSNL lines to all these places was mind-boggling. Foolishness is never without consequence.

@arp2041 You honestly thought I'd side with the honorable PM's statement?

Gaali dene ka ma kar raha hai toh de hi de yaara.


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> You need to look up what freedom of expression means in the international charter dear. Oh but your liberty is well guarded..we have simply taken away that which divides in the service of the nation rather than some fictional god up in heaven..what could be more patriotic than that?
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately I don't stick out as a sore thumb..pretty much similar on the surface to any other 22 year old in Delhi.



LOL. Now you are sounding like an atheist mullah. "We have simply taken away that which divides in the service of the nation" Your god being "no god." Like state of Pakistan being not-India. LOL.

Now let me frame that sentence the Hindutva way "We have simply taken away beef eating which divides in the service of the nation.

See.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Uniform Civil Code must be implemented. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Unfortunately or fortunately I don't stick out as a sore thumb..pretty much similar on the surface to any other 22 year old in Delhi



It is not facial features one was talking about but rather disruptive tendencies. Say drunken brawl or say instigating trouble via flaunting beef in a temple or any such dumb things that "perhaps" a strongly opinionated person might indulge in.


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> LOL. Now you are sounding like an atheist mullah. "We have simply taken away that which divides in the service of the nation" Your god being "no god." Like state of Pakistan being not-India. LOL.
> 
> Now let me frame that sentence the Hindutva way "We have simply taken away beef eating which divides in the service of the nation.
> 
> See.



Neither has happened yet.

Although rest assured my devotion to this nation is absolute..WHATEVER its laws demand of me I will do as I have done so far whether my likes or dislikes and sentiments demand the same of me or not. That is after all the primary criterion of being a loyal citizen and a criterion most dear to me.



Hermione said:


> It is not facial features one was talking about but rather disruptive tendencies. Say drunken brawl or say instigating trouble via flaunting beef in a temple or any such dumb things that "perhaps" a strongly opinionated person might indulge in.



Strongly opinionated people do meaningful things if their opinions happen to be based on firm syllogisms..an idiot on the other hand desperate for attention is liable to "flaunt beef in a temple". 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Uniform Civil Code must be implemented. Period.



You do the convincing and I'll ensure that you get a descent funeral when they're done with you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Although rest assured my devotion to this nation is absolute..WHATEVER its laws demand of me I will do as I have done so far whether my likes or dislikes and sentiments demand the same of me or not. That is after all the primary criterion of being a loyal citizen and a criterion most dear to me



For most of us this nation and this land goes beyond "law" and legalese. But good to see you law abiding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> For most of us this nation and this land goes beyond "law" and legalese. But good to see you law abiding.



That's because people crave an identity that extends beyond the "mere" material and technical. I simply have no use for such a definition..it serves no purpose for me and ergo would be dead weight..that which is not useful has no place with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Dillinger said:


> Neither has happened yet.
> Although rest assured my devotion to this nation is absolute..WHATEVER its laws demand of me I will do as I have done so far whether my likes or dislikes and sentiments demand the same of me or not. That is after all the primary criterion of being a loyal citizen and a criterion most dear to me.
> Strongly opinionated people do meaningful things if their opinions happen to be based on firm syllogisms..an idiot on the other hand desperate for attention is liable to "flaunt beef in a temple".
> *You do the convincing *and I'll ensure that you get a descent funeral when they're done with you!


I am  By hook and by crook.


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Strongly opinionated people do meaningful things if their opinions happen to be based on firm syllogisms..an idiot on the other hand desperate for attention is liable to "flaunt beef in a temple".



I said "perhaps" in quotes. No dearth of people whose firm syllogism turn out to be based on false premise. I just used that as an example. Not to say it is the only scenario that could spark a mob or create social disharmony.


----------



## Dillinger

SarthakGanguly said:


> I am  By hook and by crook.



Well don't get yourself killed too soon..me and @Hyperion might have some use for you yet.



Hermione said:


> I said "perhaps" in quotes. No dearth of people whose firm syllogism turn out to be based on false premise. I just used that as an example. Not to say it is the only scenario that could spark a mob or create social disharmony.



Indeed there are enough fools to go around..reminds me of McClane entering a ghetto wearing the KKK get up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Dillinger said:


> Well don't get yourself killed too soon..me and @Hyperion might have some use for you yet.


 I have grown up with death threats friend. No stranger to it. My time will come. But not yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> That's because people crave an identity that extends beyond the "mere" material and technical. I simply have no use for such a definition..it serves no purpose for me and ergo would be dead weight..that which is not useful has no place with me.



"Devotion" itself is something beyond material and technical. Legalese does not require that.


----------



## Dillinger

@Hyperion all this talk of secularism reminds me...how in nine hells is Satanic Verses allowed to be published in Turkey?

Any chance you going to be the Kemal of the sub-continent.

Fundoos swinging in the wind..from Delhi to Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

I shall be the awaited Mehdi...... fundoz shall swing from Japan to France..... 



Dillinger said:


> @Hyperion all this talk of secularism reminds me...how in nine hells is Satanic Verses allowed to be published in Turkey?
> 
> Any chance you going to be the Kemal of the sub-continent.
> 
> Fundoos swinging in the wind..from Delhi to Lahore.


----------



## Roybot

*Congress and Rahul Gandhi's gift to the People of India*

*




*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> "Devotion" itself is something beyond material and technical. Legalese does not require that.



Oh but is it..belief is not the absence of rationality dear it is the purposeful suspension of it for various reasons..my "devotion" to this nation does not come from some ephemeral faith but it is rather a necessity for I could never intellectually reconcile myself to the evils our nation must commit to keep itself strong..for all republics live on a knife's edge and are built on blood..my rational mind was appalled till I learnt the following- "all good actions are necessary, all necessary actions need not be good but they are nonetheless to be carried out or accepted"..ergo the devotion.


----------



## Roybot

*Congress and Rahul Gandhi's gift to the People of India*

*



*​


----------



## Jason bourne

According to the survey conducted by a News channel, BJP would get 217 seats and National Democratic Alliance (NDA) is likely to get 236 seats.

Interestingly, it points out that NDA has gained 10 seats more as compared to the opinion poll conducted in January this year.

Congress, which came out with flying colours in the last General Elections, would be confined to 73 seats, while the fledging Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) is likely to get around 10 seats in the Lok Sabha polls, the opinion poll predicted.

It (Congress) is expected to fare better only in the south even as AAP, a debutante in Lok Sabha polls, is likely win seats in north India.

As far as the choice of prime ministerial candidate was concerned, Modi, backed by over 57 per cent respondents, appears to be leading when compared with Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi, who has scored 18 per cent.

Former Delhi Chief Minister and AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal was preferred by just three per cent respondents, the opinion poll said.

The opinion poll conducted between February 4 and 15 further predicts that the federal front would beat the UPA with around 186 seats.

All India Trinamool Congress (AITC) would secure 29 seats, followed by AIADMK with 19 and BJD is expected to win on 16 seats, it claimed.



Read more at: BJP set to emerge as single largest party in Lok Sabha polls: Survey : India, News - India Today


----------



## Dillinger

SarthakGanguly said:


> I have grown up with death threats friend. No stranger to it. My time will come. But not yet.



@Hyperion we have a regular Rambo here..das phainte lagao isko!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hermione

Roybot said:


> *Congress and Rahul Gandhi's gift to the People of India*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Kahe ko graph dikha dikha ke jalathe ho. It is well know what inflation has done to the country. From the size of a bar of dairymilk chocolate to the air filled expensive lays packet. Going to the supermarket is a scary proposition now.



Dillinger said:


> Oh but is it..belief is not the absence of rationality dear it is the purposeful suspension of it for various reasons..my "devotion" to this nation does not come from some ephemeral faith but it is rather a necessity for I could never intellectually reconcile myself to the evils our nation must commit to keep itself strong..for all republics live on a knife's edge and are built on blood..my rational mind was appalled till I learnt the following- "all good actions are necessary, all necessary actions need not be good but they are nonetheless to be carried out or accepted"..ergo the devotion.



LOL. No "devotion" is based on "ephemeral faith" Anyways what ever keep you being "devoted" I am happy with that.


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> Kahe ko graph dikha dikha ke jalathe ho. It is well know what inflation has done to the country. From the size of a bar of dairymilk chocolate to the air filled expensive lays packet. Going to the supermarket is a scary proposition now.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No "devotion" is based on "ephemeral faith" Anyways what ever keep you being "devoted" I am happy with that.



Is it not..all faith is ephemeral unless sustained by the person in question..ergo all religions observe certain dogma to repeatedly remind us of their core basis (and faith in said core basis). 


Obviously I am..I have no other choice..either you are loyal to your nation as is your duty and are willing to dilute all personal beliefs and notions in its service or you are simply an unwitting fellow coasting on the benefits of being born in a fine land.

In fact @SarthakGanguly can happily attest that if anything I am a straight up radical ultra-nationalist...nothing is wrong as long as it is done by the state (mind you the state is not to be conflated with any particular party in power)..with eyes closed..ergo the faith.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> Ohhhh!!!!
> 
> It is very funny that congress supporter see anything wrong in corruption??? Isn't it.?
> 
> 
> How do you know it was symbolic? Had the corruption been there, gujarat people would not have elected him time and time again.


 gurarak\t ppl don't know what good governance is. Just coz governance is better than in lalu's Bihar, doesn't mean it's 'good'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Roybot said:


> *Congress and Rahul Gandhi Handicapped the Rural People of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



2011 se 2014 data toh do on this same thing

@Bhai Zakir


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Is it not..all faith is ephemeral unless sustained by the person in question..ergo all religions observe certain dogma to repeatedly remind us of their core basis (and faith in said core basis).
> 
> Obviously I am..I have no other choice..either you are loyal to your nation as is your duty and are willing to dilute all personal beliefs and notions in its service or you are simply an unwitting fellow coasting on the benefits of being born in a fine land.



Sorry you do not understand Dharma nor do you understand Hinduism. A pity really, but one we can live with.


----------



## Soms

Made for Dongress!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Roybot said:


> *Congress and Rahul Gandhi's gift to the People of India*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


kitni pyaaz chahiya 20 rs kg



Soms said:


> Made for Dongress!


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> Sorry you do not understand Dharma nor do you understand Hinduism. A pity really, but one we can live with.



Do you think that dharma can sustain faith? What dharma do you refer to..the dharma of the person (as followed by the rishi who told the dacoits where the travelers were for he took a shapat never to lie) or the dharma of the universe where Bhishma took an oath to sire no children so as to subsume his will to that of the good of the kingdom? Dharma has jack all to do with faith in god.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> gurarak\t ppl don't know what good governance is. Just coz governance is better than in lalu's Bihar, doesn't mean it's 'good'



Hain jee!  Achcha yaara one simple question- ye Congress ki sarkaar sadak kyun nahi bana paati time pe?


----------



## fsayed

Hermione said:


> Kahe ko graph dikha dikha ke jalathe ho. It is well know what inflation has done to the country. From the size of a bar of dairymilk chocolate to the air filled expensive lays packet. Going to the supermarket is a scary proposition now.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. No "devotion" is based on "ephemeral faith" Anyways what ever keep you being "devoted" I am happy with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> gurarak\t ppl don't know what good governance is. Just coz governance is better than in lalu's Bihar, doesn't mean it's 'good'


OK please give me an example of "Good" Governance and with reasons for the same


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> In fact @SarthakGanguly can happily attest that if anything I am a straight up radical ultra-nationalist...nothing is wrong as long as it is done by the state (mind you the state is not to be conflated with any particular party in power)..with eyes closed..ergo the faith.



An example of dangerous "faith."


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> An example of dangerous "faith."



Never. Your first loyalty must lie with the state always..for I and my beliefs are insignificant in the face of it. It is as natural to me as being a Hindu is to you.


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Do you think that dharma can sustain faith? What dharma do you refer to..the dharma of the person (as followed by the rishi who told the dacoits where the travelers were for he took a shapat never to lie) or the dharma of the universe where Bhishma took an oath to sire no children so as to subsume his will to that of the good of the kingdom? Dharma has jack all to do with faith in god.



All of it and all of it is related to God anyways. Only you do not know the definition of God in Hinduism.


----------



## Dillinger

Soumitra said:


> OK please give me an example of "Good" Governance and with reasons for the same



Maharashtra in early 90s when bombs could be brought into the country by bribing the port authorities.


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Never. Your first loyalty must lie with the state always..for I and my beliefs are insignificant in the face of it. It is as natural to me as being a Hindu is to you.



I do not agree with what the state has done with the Hindus from Kashmir. I do not agree what the state has done with by stealing and usurping temple properties. The state can and does go wrong. My loyalty is to my country, the state is in service of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> All of it and all of it is related to God anyways. Only you do not know the definition of God in Hinduism.



It has nothing to do with god..dharma in the face of all and second in deference to none whether divine or otherwise..something that that rishi did not understand and ergo when he took his samadhi he could not attain moksha for he had in pursuit of his personal dharma (to never break his shapat) refused to subsume his ego to the greater will of the universe and the demand it made of him (to protect the lives of the travelers by lying if necessary and facing the consequences of the curse of the god's themselves, for the shapat was made with a certain diety as his witness).



Hermione said:


> I do not agree with what the state has done with the Hindus from Kashmir. I do not agree what the state has done with by stealing and usurping temple properties. The state can and does go wrong. My loyalty is to my country, the state is in service of it.



The state is the country..we the people are in its service..as the saying goes..ask not what your country can do for you but what can you do for it. A thousand temples and a thousand mosques and another thousand churches are but worth dust in the face of this nation's will and interest.


----------



## fsayed

@Bhai Zakir 
@Guynextdoor2 
@theshowstopper 
@Assault Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

While I am not familiar with this particular story, I will submit that you still do not understand god. Suffice to say here God is dharma and beyond.


----------



## Dillinger

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @theshowstopper
> @Assault Rifle



Had occasion to procure land for some schools in Gujarat..went quite smoothly as opposed to some other states.



Hermione said:


> While I am not familiar with this particular story, I will submit that you still do not understand god. Suffice to say here God is dharma and beyond.



Nope Dharma itself is beyond god dear..for even they are subject to it and to the kal chakra..nor can they escape judgement just as Krishna couldn't when the hunter shot him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Nope Dharma itself is beyond god dear..for even they are subject to it and to the kal chakra..nor can they espace judgement just as Krishna couldn't when the hunter shot him.



Nope. You are talking about devtas and confusing them with "GOD."


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> Nope. You are talking about devtas and confusing them with "GOD."


Krishna was a devta or the avatar of one facet of the trimurti?


----------



## jbond197

Oh please can we give Dharma, Indian identity etc a rest? If you guys have not yet noticed then let me remind you that this thread is related to none that has been discussed in past few pages so please stop trolling!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dillinger

@Hermione Let us simplify this.

The Kal chakra is causality, the one immutable law of all creation that cannot be violated by anything. (unlike in the Abrahamic faiths where causality is subject to the whims of their god)

You karma is woven into the Chakra like a thread.

Your karma is predicated on your observance of Dharma.

It is clearly stated that Kal takes all..even the Trimurti which form the Hindu godhead are but facets of "existence" which represent the phases of the chakra in order- creation- preservation- destruction.

*It was nice crossing wits with you, you have a commendable grasp of things up and about, unlike the generic poster who clutters the forum. Perhaps when I return in a few days you shall still be about and we shall yet again venture to argue.*



jbond197 said:


> Oh please can we give Dharma, Indian identity etc a rest? If you guys have not yet noticed then let me remind you that this thread is related to none that has been discussed in past few pages so please stop trolling!!



Killjoy..I feel didactic today so I am indulging myself..humor me.


@SarthakGanguly Muzzle all detractors..Dilli Baba declares it to be so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> Krishna was a devta or the avatar of one facet of the trimurti?



Krishna was an avatar of Vishnu. Vishnu himself one facet of God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> Krishna was an avatar of Vishnu. Vishnu himself one facet of God.



exactly, no devta him, took the viraat roop of the original god head which comprises all of creation and carries to weight of all three loks..and yet succumbed to a fateful arrow for his past karma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> @Hermione Let us simplify this.
> 
> The Kal chakra is causality, the one immutable law of all creation that cannot be violated by anything. (unlike in the Abrahamic faiths where causality is subject to the whims of their god)
> 
> You karma is woven into the Chakra like a thread.
> 
> Your karma is predicated on your observance of Dharma.
> 
> It is clearly stated that Kal takes all..even the Trimurti which form the Hindu godhead are but facets of "existence" which represent the phases of the chakra in order- creation- preservation- destruction.
> 
> *It was nice crossing wits with you, you have a commendable grasp of things up and about, unlike the generic poster who clutters the forum. Perhaps when I return in a few days you shall still be about and we shall yet again venture to argue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Killjoy..I feel didactic today so I am indulging myself..humor me.
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly Muzzle all detractors..Dilli Baba declares it to be so.



 Sure if I dont get banned, I will be hereabout. It was nice talking to you too Dillinger. Unfortunately, have been neglecting my work in all this argument. 25th is month end for us and I need to meet my deadlines. So chao.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Amazing, Modi knows all the tricks to connect to his audience..

Narendra Modi finds relation with Modi clan of Arunachal - News Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hermione said:


> Sure if I dont get banned, I will be hereabout. It was nice talking to you too Dillinger. Unfortunately, have been neglecting my work in all this argument. 25th is month end for us and I need to meet my deadlines. So chao.



Our professions call upon us all..a nice reminder of dharma itself in the microcosm.

Never insult anyone and you will not be banned..besides you've been tagged as a sharp one..you will find that to be in your favor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

Dillinger said:


> exactly, no devta him, took the viraat roop of the original god head which comprises all of creation and carries to weight of all three loks..and yet succumbed to a fateful arrow for his past karma.



In the manifest form there is no escaping karma. All are subjected to it. But "All" and "it" are itself an event of and in God.



Dillinger said:


> Our professions call upon us all..a nice reminder of dharma itself in the microcosm.
> 
> Never insult anyone and you will not be banned..besides you've been tagged as a sharp one..you will find that to be in your favor.



Oh thanks sirji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Can somebody translate this for me:






@Dillinger and @Hermione

A brilliant example of a debate between two people of entirely different idealogies. Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

kbd-raaf said:


> Can somebody translate this for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dillinger and @Hermione
> 
> A brilliant example of a debate between two people of entirely different idealogies. Kudos



hmmm . . Funny Shankar whatever accepted on air that Arvind khujliwal was brought into politics just to stop the Modi wave 
Plan B of khangress !!


----------



## JanjaWeed

*RJD leader switches to BJP*

Patna, Feb. 22: RJD’s state general secretary Swadesh Yadav today joined the BJP.

Welcoming Swadesh, considered a staunch supporter of Lalu Prasad in Madhepura, BJP state president Mangal Pandey said: “The party would gain strength in the Kosi region with the joining of a leader like Swadesh.”

Hailing from Madhepura, Swadesh has been involved in students’ politics for more than a decade and has been the president of Chhatra RJD. Apart from Swadesh, RJD state general secretary Shaheen Parveen, LJP leader Sudip Kumar and JD(U) youth leader Aditya Paswan, too, joined the BJP.

Swadesh said: “The so-called secular parties’ stand on communalism was only a cover for their family and dynastic politics.’ Pandey also took a jibe at the Centre for ignoring the demand for according special status category to Bihar.

RJD leader switches to BJP


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Jason bourne said:


> According to the survey conducted by a News channel, BJP would get 217 seats and National Democratic Alliance (NDA) is likely to get 236 seats.
> 
> Interestingly, it points out that NDA has gained 10 seats more as compared to the opinion poll conducted in January this year.
> 
> Congress, which came out with flying colours in the last General Elections, would be confined to 73 seats, while the fledging Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) is likely to get around 10 seats in the Lok Sabha polls, the opinion poll predicted.
> 
> It (Congress) is expected to fare better only in the south even as AAP, a debutante in Lok Sabha polls, is likely win seats in north India.
> 
> As far as the choice of prime ministerial candidate was concerned, Modi, backed by over 57 per cent respondents, appears to be leading when compared with Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi, who has scored 18 per cent.
> 
> Former Delhi Chief Minister and AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal was preferred by just three per cent respondents, the opinion poll said.
> 
> The opinion poll conducted between February 4 and 15 further predicts that the federal front would beat the UPA with around 186 seats.
> 
> All India Trinamool Congress (AITC) would secure 29 seats, followed by AIADMK with 19 and BJD is expected to win on 16 seats, it claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: BJP set to emerge as single largest party in Lok Sabha polls: Survey : India, News - India Today


 
I think he overall trend is correct- but there is a tendency to over-estimate BJP gains in UP in some surveys (like recent C-Voter) @jha sahib, your comments? AAP was under-estimated in delhi during the state polls and I think they may show progress in Punjab.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fireurimagination

NDA could bag 236 seats, UPA just 92: Poll survey


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I think he overall trend is correct- but there is a tendency to over-estimate BJP gains in UP in some surveys (like recent C-Voter) @jha sahib, your comments? AAP was under-estimated in delhi during the state polls and I think they may show progress in Punjab.



Yes.. There seem to be some over estimation. Right now BJP can get 30-35 seats. However Muslims seem to be totally against SP. I wonder how much is this going to help BJP. Post election BSP will be one of the first parties to run to NDA.

AAP's strategy is not really getting them votes in Delhi. I can see them performing better at some places in Haryana. In Punjab they will have to select known faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Yes.. There seem to be some over estimation. Right now BJP can get 30-35 seats. However Muslims seem to be totally against SP. I wonder how much is this going to help BJP. Post election BSP will be one of the first parties to run to NDA.
> 
> AAP's strategy is not really getting them votes in Delhi. I can see them performing better at some places in Haryana. In Punjab they will have to select known faces.


AAP is also attracting a lot of Muslim votes at least in Urban centers, this will certainly help BJP. UP is the most important state for BJP and if UP does not give at least 45 seats to Namo then it will be difficult for them to form a govt. People in UP should make up their mind and vote for the most deserving..


----------



## kurup

Bhai Zakir said:


> Scam by former goa cm or former himanchal cm or former uttrakhand cm or former karnataka cm are all the scams done by bjp.
> 
> We says done by bjp because it was the full majority bjp govt. which was running the govt but kalmadi was IOC chairman as a individual capacity he was not appointed by the congress or by the UPA govt.
> 
> *Suppose @kurup get elected as a chairman of a trust which runs a school or hospital and kurup rapes someone then we can not say it was Modi or BJP or NDA which is involve in rape just because kurup is a bjp MP or member or supporter.*
> 
> The scams that are committed by the UPA ministers can only be called UPA scams not any local issue in Mumbai (like adarsh or cwg in delhi)



In your rush to shield congress and UPA from the scams committed by congressis you are making points which does not make any sense .

Your comments in red and blue are exact opposite to each other . Sort it out first .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> In your rush to shield congress and UPA from the scams committed by congressis you are making points which does not make any sense .
> 
> Your comments in red and blue are exact opposite to each other . Sort it out first .



He is a Paid Bot. Put him on Ignore List till General Elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

kurup said:


> In your rush to shield congress and UPA from the scams committed by congressis you are making points which does not make any sense .
> 
> Your comments in red and blue are exact opposite to each other . Sort it out first .




His point is valid....He missed scams of Gujarat government..thats all!!!

The Telegraph - Calcutta : Nation

*Modi’s merry men
- Gujarat MLAs thumb nose at marriage law, stash away more than one wife

Babubhai Katara isn’t the only Gujarat lawmaker to hand his wife’s passport to another woman. But his peers are smarter: they have made that passport “official”.

Some 30-odd MLAs in the state’s 182-member Assembly are believed to have more than one wife. And three, including a minister, are brazen enough to have declared it in their profiles on the Who’s Who published by the House secretariat. (See pictures below)

The joke is on chief minister Narendra Modi, who had a few years ago alleged widespread polygamy among Muslims with the taunt: “Hum paanch, hamare pachchis(the five of us and our 25 children).”

Gujarat’s polygamous MLAs are all Hindus, and many are from Modi’s own party, the BJP.

Water supplies minister Harijivanbhai Patel, 64, and fellow BJP member Madhu Srivastava, 54, mention their two wives in the Who’s Who. So does Hemaji Darghaji Rajput, Congress MLA from Vav in Banaskantha.

They are obviously bolder than the rest — both Srivastava and Rajput mention horse-riding as their hobbies. Madhu Bhoye, Congress MLA from Dangs, could have written “marrying” under that head — he has five wives.

The Konani tribal, however, has chosen discretion over daring, at least in official publications. Contacted, he defended himself, saying: “To have more than one wife is an accepted practice among tribals. We treat our wives as equal.”

Most of the polygamous MLAs are indeed tribals from south Gujarat. The school records of their children mention different mothers but the same father.

“Yes, our culture allows us to have more than one wife,” said former BJP MLA Rajnikant Rajwadi, himself a polygamous tribal from the region. Tradition or not, the practice is illegal, confirmed high court advocate Bhushan Oza.

Minister Harijivanbhai, who is from Banaskantha, forwarded the other common excuse: “My first wife had failed to conceive even 20 years after marriage. She allowed me to marry again. I now have a son and two daughters.”

Srivastava, who is not a tribal, had his own explanation.

“When I was young and reckless, I fell in love with a tribal girl and married her. I was 25. My family — we are from Jhansi in Uttar Pradesh — saw red. They said if I didn’t take a wife from my own community, my younger sister would have to remain unmarried,” said the MLA, who made headlines a few years ago when he was accused of bribing key Best Bakery witness Zahira Sheikh to turn hostile.

“I took my first wife and her parents into confidence, and they allowed me to marry again.”

With the wives unwilling to complain, the law is helpless to act. “We have no business commenting on elected representatives’ marital status. I am not saying anything,” said P.C. Thakur, Vadodara police commissioner.

State law minister Ashok Bhatt refused to comment, saying: “It’s entirely a personal matter.”

The state government wouldn’t like the issue raked up, especially in an election year. Such a controversy would also dilute the ruling BJP’s campaign against the alleged polygamy among Muslims.

“I didn’t know so many of our MLAs have more than one wife,” said Ila Pathak, who heads the Ahmedabad Women’s Action Group, an NGO.

“It’s ironical. If you have more than two children, you aren’t allowed to contest civic and panchayat elections in Gujarat. But it seems you can be an MLA no matter how many wives you have.”

She plans to take the matter up with the Election Commission.

State poll commission officials, who asked not to be named, said they didn’t know of any rules to disqualify polygamous lawmakers. They added that the nomination papers ask candidates to declare their wives’ assets, too, but none had mentioned more than one wife.

There is, however, one instance of an MLA being nailed for polygamy. Former chief minister Amarsinh Chaudhary, who died three years ago, was prosecuted by his first wife Gajaraben in 1998 when he was leader of the Opposition.

Chaudhary, a tribal from Vyara in Surat, had argued that he had never legally married Gajaraben. Finally, he reached an out-of-court settlement with her just before the marriage of his son Tushar Chaudhary, now the MP from Mandvi, Surat.

The Congress women’s cell doesn’t see polygamy as an issue. “No such thing exists,” said its general secretary, Mayaben Dave. But Jayshree Patel, president of the BJP women’s wing, called the practice shameful.

“It’s time the political parties did something about it,” she said. “Polygamous MLAs shouldn’t be renominated. We’ll make sure they become politically untouchable.”

That could be a tad difficult. Although the scandal is an open secret, the MLAs are quick to set aside political differences and unite at any hint of an attempt to raise the issue.

Sometime last year, after Uttar Pradesh leader Mayavati expelled an MP from her Bahujan Samaj Party for an alleged extramarital affair, a Gujarat MLA, Bharat Pandya, had written a tongue-in-cheek letter to law minister Ashok Bhatt. The letter asked if the government was contemplating any such action against Gujarat’s polygamous MLAs.

Pandya was clearly joking. But many of the lawmakers were scared enough to jointly approach him and ask him to let sleeping dogs lie.
*


----------



## jbond197

How will economy evolve if BJP coalition wins in 2014 General Election? | Stock Shastra


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> *RJD leader switches to BJP*
> 
> Patna, Feb. 22: RJD’s state general secretary Swadesh Yadav today joined the BJP.
> 
> Welcoming Swadesh, considered a staunch supporter of Lalu Prasad in Madhepura, BJP state president Mangal Pandey said: “The party would gain strength in the Kosi region with the joining of a leader like Swadesh.”
> 
> Hailing from Madhepura, Swadesh has been involved in students’ politics for more than a decade and has been the president of Chhatra RJD. Apart from Swadesh, RJD state general secretary Shaheen Parveen, LJP leader Sudip Kumar and JD(U) youth leader Aditya Paswan, too, joined the BJP.
> 
> Swadesh said: “The so-called secular parties’ stand on communalism was only a cover for their family and dynastic politics.’ Pandey also took a jibe at the Centre for ignoring the demand for according special status category to Bihar.
> 
> RJD leader switches to BJP




This is bound to happen. Many more leaders ( especially from JD-U) will join BJP in coming weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Huge crowd at Modi's Punjab rally


----------



## Secularpakistani

Puchtoon said:


> Muhammad said Devil is afraid of allah
> Muhammad said Allah is afraid of Devil


Now see a now you are on a attacking mode when you got nothing to prove your bullshit.A typical mindset of a hindu terrorist . I haven,t said anything offensive about your religion because i know there are plenty of good hindus too and i don,t want to hurt their feelings,not everyone is extremist like you.Did i said anything about your LORD SHIVA who had sex with his own daughter and promoted rape culture in india??I know you can only bark on internet and dont have the luxury to say this even in your own so called bharat mata because some muslim around you who enslaved you for centuries will cut your hindu a$$ in pieces.
@Aeronaut immediately ban this filthy mother fucker extremist intelligent hindu who worship rat,s monkeys and elephants and drink cow urine for curing diseases and tell him to go to his indian defence forum ,if he hates pakistan too much then why he is obsessed with pakistan and our defence forum??



VeeraBahadur said:


> And yes we will vote Modi and he will **** your mind washed extended IM brothers . Keep wailing about it all the time while you can't do a thing about it.


Go vote for him and wait for the nuclear exchange ,only your economy you are bragging about will de destroyed .Stop living in illusions modi cannot stop us from the raising the kashmir issue,he can only bark in public for getting votes from extremist hindus like you.


----------



## IND151

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...ta5NW0rb9ZYHkMsU9XriFRQ&bvm=bv.61725948,d.bmk


----------



## 45'22'

VeeraBahadur said:


> I have banged your mentor @shan many a times on this forum. Calling for backup like losers. I would have made you cry if it were not for your mods. You got the message that's all , Karanchi is just the name and mis spelling that is not grammatical error.  @ at your retardedness. I don't know about others but here there are enough with 7 inchers to please your ...


that guy is banned for trolling.............ab bache ki jaan lega kya,jane de usko


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Entire list of 240 lies by Arvind Kuzli.

#LiarKejriwal (with images, tweets) · ajaypawardr · Storify

@jha ji , Elaborate a bit about new party.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437528658400382976

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Any chance of AGP and BJP alliance in Assam?

@Puchtoon @Jason bourne @VeeraBahadur


----------



## 45'22'

aaktak is showing bjp and ljp will form an alliance ????


----------



## Roybot

45'22' said:


> aaktak is showing bjp and ljp will form an alliance ????



Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP may be BJP ally in Lok Sabha elections 2014, backroom talks on : India, News - India Today



@jha ji, any thoughts on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Roybot said:


> Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP may be BJP ally in Lok Sabha elections 2014, backroom talks on : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> @jha ji, any thoughts on this?


i was also shocked,thats why i posted
will it benefit............


----------



## Roybot

45'22' said:


> i was also shocked,thats why i posted
> will it benefit............



Benefit in a way that it will weaken Congress+RJD alliance, and will also help BJP to secure more votes in atleast 4-5 constituencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

VeeraBahadur said:


> @jha ji , Elaborate a bit about new party.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437528658400382976



Its not really a party. Upendra Kushwaha comes from a caste " koeri". Nitish Kumar is a "kurmi". together these two constitute around 6-7 % votes. Last time Nitish had the solid backing of Koeri-Kurmi community. Upendra Kushwaha has since parted ways from Nitish and has been a vocal supporter of Modi. 

Its a wini-win situation for both. This election is a question of political survival for such community leaders. This way Kushwaha gets to remain relevant in politics and BJP gains 2-3 % votes of Non-Kurmi OBCs and some chunk of MBCs.
'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437536135762288640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437537838251274240


Roybot said:


> Any chance of AGP and BJP alliance in Assam?
> 
> @Puchtoon @Jason bourne @VeeraBahadur



Sir, no ideas about NE politics but I know that AGP is staunch anti muslim BDeshi and after yesterdays Modi' s pitch , you never know alliance may evolve.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Roybot said:


> Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP may be BJP ally in Lok Sabha elections 2014, backroom talks on : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> @jha ji, any thoughts on this?



Well... I have been very busy last few days and thats why had no idea about this latest development. Last week I heard that Ramvilas is not happy with the seats he was offered but did not expect him to take this drastic step. I am too happy about this. He is one of few politicians in my opinion who need to be made history. This alliance will give him another chance to be relevant in Bihar politics.

However he brings 5-6 % backward class votes and will surely help BJP in a big way. He alone cant win a single seat now, but will help BJP in winning some seats comfortably.

Now that BJP has got Ramvilas + Kushwaha with them. I can see this alliance winning 25 + seats in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> And moral support for what exactly herr commandant, what is your* final solution* for the problem you were outlining a few posts back?



Interpretations can vary on this.


----------



## 45'22'

jha said:


> Well... I have been very busy last few days and thats why had no idea about this latest development. Last week I heard that Ramvilas is not happy with the seats he was offered but did not expect him to take this drastic step. I am too happy about this. He is one of few politicians in my opinion who need to be made history. This alliance will give him another chance to be relevant in Bihar politics.
> 
> However he brings 5-6 % backward class votes and will surely help BJP in a big way. He alone cant win a single seat now, but will help BJP in winning some seats comfortably.
> 
> Now that BJP has got Ramvilas + Kushwaha with them. I can see this alliance winning 25 + seats in Bihar.


the latest opinion poll said if the congress+rjd+ljp form an alliance,then bjp will get 16
paswan sahab yahan aa gaye toh kya 9 seats badh jayega?????


----------



## Android

Didn't Paswan left NDA mainly due to bjp refusal to dismiss Modi as Chief Minister in 2002 after riots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

45'22' said:


> the latest opinion poll said if the congress+rjd+ljp form an alliance,then bjp will get 16
> paswan sahab yahan aa gaye toh kya 9 seats badh jayega?????



Yes... 

Anyway I was talking about BJP + Kushwaha + Ramvilas.. Together these 3 parties constitute 33-36 % votes. It will be a triangular contest in Bihar. Now do the math. 

Having said that, I am highly disappointed with this step of BJP. This man is another version of Lalu. I never wanted to see him winning even a panchayat election again. Sad.. very sad...



Android said:


> Didn't Paswan left NDA mainly due to bjp refusal to dismiss Modi as Chief Minister in 2002 after riots



He is another version of MULLAyam and Lalu. Just does not have their political clout. A pseudo-sickular leader who has been sucking up to a particular community whole life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rahul9090

We will win election and India will change: Rahul

We will win election and India will change”. This was the last sentence of a stirring speech made by Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi on Sunday at a big rally here. And top Congress leaders took no time in declaring that the rally may be a turnaround in the dwindling fortunes of Congress party ahead of the Lok Sabha election.

Gandhi touched two important points as he unveiled a new vision for the next five years if Congress comes back to power after the Lok Sabha elections. Gandhi said Congress will bring a new bill on the right to health after the elections. “We will provide all those health facilities to the poor people also which are presently being enjoyed by the rich,” he said.

Stating that there are 70 crore people who are living above below poverty line (BPL) but are well below the category of middle class in India, he said Congress will try to uplift all of them to the status of middle class in the next 5 years by bringing changes in education system and providing training in jobs to them. “You will see that all these 70 crore people will become middle class,” said Gandhi.

Referring to “big issue” of corruption, he said BJP was merely doing a lip service on the issue. “We brought all those bills which are against corruption. Be it lokpal or RTI. If we see Gujarat, we all know it was due to the intervention of the court that a lokayukta bill was enacted. But this also we know that except one person (CM), all other people are under its ambit,” said Gandhi.

Gandhi also lamented that due to the opposition of BJP, five bills against corruption could not be passed in the Parliament. But he said the UPA government will enact these bills and also the women reservation bill through ordinances. “At a time when we (Congress) are empowering women and youth of the country, BJP is only doing politics on blood-letting,” he said.

On the June deluge in Uttarakhand, Gandhi said he has asked Chief Minister Harish Rawat to work 20 hours a day so that all the damaged infrastructure facilities are restored before the commencement of the Chardham yatra in May.


Source:business standard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Just a month ago
Ramvilas Paswans LJP burns Salman Khan effigy for bonhomie with Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

Rahul9090 said:


> We will win election and India will change: Rahul
> 
> We will win election and India will change”. This was the last sentence of a stirring speech made by Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi on Sunday at a big rally here. And top Congress leaders took no time in declaring that the rally may be a turnaround in the dwindling fortunes of Congress party ahead of the Lok Sabha election.
> 
> Gandhi touched two important points as he unveiled a new vision for the next five years if Congress comes back to power after the Lok Sabha elections. Gandhi said Congress will bring a new bill on the right to health after the elections. “We will provide all those health facilities to the poor people also which are presently being enjoyed by the rich,” he said.
> 
> Stating that there are 70 crore people who are living above below poverty line (BPL) but are well below the category of middle class in India, he said Congress will try to uplift all of them to the status of middle class in the next 5 years by bringing changes in education system and providing training in jobs to them. “You will see that all these 70 crore people will become middle class,” said Gandhi.
> 
> Referring to “big issue” of corruption, he said BJP was merely doing a lip service on the issue. “We brought all those bills which are against corruption. Be it lokpal or RTI. If we see Gujarat, we all know it was due to the intervention of the court that a lokayukta bill was enacted. But this also we know that except one person (CM), all other people are under its ambit,” said Gandhi.
> 
> Gandhi also lamented that due to the opposition of BJP, five bills against corruption could not be passed in the Parliament. But he said the UPA government will enact these bills and also the women reservation bill through ordinances. “At a time when we (Congress) are empowering women and youth of the country, BJP is only doing politics on blood-letting,” he said.
> 
> On the June deluge in Uttarakhand, Gandhi said he has asked Chief Minister Harish Rawat to work 20 hours a day so that all the damaged infrastructure facilities are restored before the commencement of the Chardham yatra in May.
> 
> 
> Source:business standard



aila Rahul (Gandhi) in pdf 

on topic.............India didnt changed in the last 60 years,2014 mein aisa kya hoga


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Android said:


> Didn't Paswan left NDA mainly due to bjp refusal to dismiss Modi as Chief Minister in 2002 after riots



In politics no one is permanent friend or foe. Gone are those days when parties were principles based.


----------



## Parul

VeeraBahadur said:


> Entire list of 240 lies by Arvind Kuzli.
> 
> #LiarKejriwal (with images, tweets) · ajaypawardr · Storify
> 
> @jha ji , Elaborate a bit about new party.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437528658400382976



Modi Ji, Pagdi may mast lag rahe hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

jha said:


> Yes...
> 
> Anyway I was talking about BJP + Kushwaha + Ramvilas.. Together these 3 parties constitute 33-36 % votes. It will be a triangular contest in Bihar. Now do the math.
> 
> Having said that, I am highly disappointed with this step of BJP. This man is another version of Lalu. I never wanted to see him winning even a panchayat election again. Sad.. very sad...



just use him before elections to increase their vote share then after elections throw him in the gutter


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> He is another version of MULLAyam and Lalu. Just does not have their political clout. A pseudo-sickular leader who has been sucking up to a particular community whole life.



I thought BJP's best bet was to go solo in Bihar as RJD, INC, JDU & LJP will be fighting for the same turf... & BJP will be left with the liberty of contesting all the seats without having to share with anyone. Don't you think this alliance with LJP is of no use to BJP as LJP has drawn blank in previous election?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

jha said:


> Yes...
> 
> Anyway I was talking about BJP + Kushwaha + Ramvilas.. Together these 3 parties constitute 33-36 % votes. It will be a triangular contest in Bihar. Now do the math.
> 
> Having said that, I am highly disappointed with this step of BJP. This man is another version of Lalu. I never wanted to see him winning even a panchayat election again. Sad.. very sad...
> 
> 
> 
> He is another version of MULLAyam and Lalu. Just does not have their political clout. A pseudo-sickular leader who has been sucking up to a particular community whole life.



But jha sir 5% vote share amounts to 10% vote swing in your favour and I will guarantee that this alliance if materializes then it will win 30+ seats in Bihar. 10% swing is just too much in triangular contest and recentnly BJP is warming up with JDU too. You never know about back channel fielding of weak candidates.


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> Modi Ji, Pagdi may mast lad rahe hai.


tumhara toh ban tha na 3 mahine ka


----------



## Rahul9090

45'22' said:


> aila Rahul (Gandhi) in pdf
> 
> on topic.............India didnt changed in the last 60 years,2014 mein aisa kya hoga


2014 mein MODification hoga ,buddhu can keep dreaming 2014 will mark the end..of congress dynasty rule

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> tumhara toh ban tha na 3 mahine ka



I was shocked how thread was cleaned up. Ban kal say start hoga - till 1st week of May...Beech beech may, I may popin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> I thought BJP's best bet was to go solo in Bihar as RJD, INC, JDU & LJP will be fighting for the same turf... & BJP will be left with the liberty of contesting all the seats without having to share with anyone. Don't you think this alliance with LJP is of no use to BJP as LJP has drawn blank in previous election?



RJD+INC+LJP is dangerous. It's good that LJP is with BJP. I think LGP should be given 8 seats yes one more than what Congress offered them.


----------



## Roybot

@Parul













*VS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


>


haha... kutte bhonke hazaar, hati chale bazaar!


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> I was shocked ho





Roybot said:


> @Parul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS*


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> RJD+INC+LJP is dangerous. It's good that LJP is with BJP. I think LGP should be given 8 seats yes one more than what Congress offered them.


& offer only those seats where BJP is sure to lose no matter what!.. & i don't think there are many of them though!


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Parul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Roybot said:


> @Parul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS*




I was about to mention you in Bimaru Corner & post Modi Ji pic in Pag. He looks cool in it & this sucmbag - gandhi - sucks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> & offer only those seats where BJP is sure to lose no matter what!.. & i don't think there are many of them though!



Yes , lets wait and watch how it pans out but believe me it's good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> I thought BJP's best bet was to go solo in Bihar as RJD, INC, JDU & LJP will be fighting for the same turf... & BJP will be left with the liberty of contesting all the seats without having to share with anyone. *Don't you think this alliance with LJP is of no use to BJP as LJP has drawn blank in previous election*?



This alliance does bring some votes to BJP. Not to forget Congress-RJD will loose same percentage of votes. In a triangular contest like in Bihar everyone has to think of cutting opponent's vote as well. Its a win-win for both. I hope BJP does not concede more than 8-9 seats to this scumbag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

damm u badals.............used all buses for rallies..............i had to wait for two hours on bus stop...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


>



Ab Hamare Hawale hai Wataan Sathiyo - Vote for NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

They filled their pockets with the money looted from helpless youth. Do you think BJP can be against corruption ever?


----------



## jha

VeeraBahadur said:


> But jha sir 5% vote share amounts to 10% vote swing in your favour and I will guarantee that this alliance if materializes then it will win 30+ seats in Bihar. 10% swing is just too much in triangular contest and recentnly BJP is warming up with JDU too. You never know about back channel fielding of weak candidates.



Are nahin bhai. Uski community 5% ki hai. He does not command loyalty of all the members of his community. Some of them are already BJP supporter.

Chahe Kushwaha ho ya Ramvilas, the strategy is to amplify BJP's image as a friendly party to OBC and MBCs. This will make sure that Nitish will get even less votes while BJP's vote share will increase. Together these two leaders will bring an additional 4-5 % votes. Which might be the crucial factor in 13-14 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> Ab Hamare Hawale hai Wataan Sathiyo - Vote for NaMo


i wont be able to..........but will support NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Prometheus

fsayed said:


> They filled their pockets with the money looted from helpless youth. Do you think BJP can be against corruption ever?



there is seriously something wrong


----------



## fsayed




----------



## VeeraBahadur

@jha sir.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437556396117086209

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> i wont be able to..........but will support NaMo



NDA ko vote karna = Voting for NaMo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> This alliance does bring some votes to BJP. Not to forget Congress-RJD will loose same percentage of votes. In a triangular contest like in Bihar everyone has to think of cutting opponent's vote as well. Its a win-win for both. I hope BJP does not concede more than 8-9 seats to this scumbag.


Oh OK. that makes sense.. Then again... Paswan would have already started bargaining for his favourite central portfolio.. either Coal ministry or Railways  
& another thing that comes into play will be assembly elections. If the trend continues the way it is now... BJP may find itself in a favourable position to form the next govt in Bihar... & Paswan would love to be a party to it. It will be a win-win for Paswan if he decides to go with the NDA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> NDA ko vote karna = Voting for NaMo.


mai vote nahi de paunga..........i wont be present in my state from where i have to vote..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

I think Shahnawaz Hussain should be made Bihar BJP chief as well as their CM candidate next year. Will further divide Muslim votes in Bihar to a little extant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Parul


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437558561346830336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

VeeraBahadur said:


> @jha sir.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437556396117086209




Suraj Bhaan...  He is one of the biggest Mafia Don of Bihar from Mokama region. Have met him couple of times. Very humorous ( provided you like those type of stories and the dark humor ).

On topic : I guess the inevitable has happened. NDA will be stronger but BJP will be weaker. Dont know whether to be happy or, sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

wow man NaMo looks a completely real Sikh in that turban

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Android said:


> I think Shahnawaz Hussain should be made Bihar BJP chief as well as their CM candidate next year. Will further divide Muslim votes in Bihar to a little extant.



Shahnawaz is an able candidate but there is no need for that as of now. Muslims are not that influential in Bihar unlike UP. They are in numbers in only few areas. Plus JD-U and RJD will be vying same votes. There is no need to lust about few seats. These seats can always be sacrificed for greater good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

jha said:


> Suraj Bhaan...  He is one of the biggest Mafia Don of Bihar from Mokama region. Have met him couple of times. Very humorous ( provided you like those type of stories and the dark humor ).
> 
> On topic : I guess the inevitable has happened. NDA will be stronger but BJP will be weaker. Dont know whether to be happy or, sad.



BJP was getting only 16 seats incase of LJP+INC+RJD alliance and in no way BJP will get less than 20 seats in current scenario so it's win win for both BJP and NDA .


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Suraj Bhaan...  He is one of the biggest Mafia Don of Bihar from Mokama region. Have met him couple of times. Very humorous ( provided you like those type of stories and the dark humor ).
> 
> On topic : *I guess the inevitable has happened. NDA will be stronger but BJP will be weaker. Dont know whether to be happy or, sad.*



This is exactly what the worry is. Sushil kumar Modi & company in Bihar really worked hard to create a reputation for BJP.. & bringing in unsavoury characters from outside would dent BJP's chances in Bihar rather than Nationally. I would have liked if BJP had gone on it's own & stabilised their base further in Bihar! Politics of compromise in a state like Bihar will only dent their chances in future engagements!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Dillinger said:


> @Hermione Let us simplify this.
> 
> The Kal chakra is causality, the one immutable law of all creation that cannot be violated by anything. (unlike in the Abrahamic faiths where causality is subject to the whims of their god)
> 
> You karma is woven into the Chakra like a thread.
> 
> Your karma is predicated on your observance of Dharma.
> 
> It is clearly stated that Kal takes all..even the Trimurti which form the Hindu godhead are but facets of "existence" which represent the phases of the chakra in order- creation- preservation- destruction.
> 
> *It was nice crossing wits with you, you have a commendable grasp of things up and about, unlike the generic poster who clutters the forum. Perhaps when I return in a few days you shall still be about and we shall yet again venture to argue.*
> 
> 
> 
> Killjoy..I feel didactic today so I am indulging myself..humor me.
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly Muzzle all detractors..Dilli Baba declares it to be so.


Jawohl mein Untercharsfuhrer


----------



## Parul

VeeraBahadur said:


> @Parul
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437558561346830336



The presence of British in India was an act of terrorism. As an Indian, I am glad that we had likes of Bhagat Singh to treat the British the way they had to be treated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Parul said:


> The presence of British in India was an act of terrorism. As an Indian, I am glad that we had likes of Bhagat Singh to treat the British the way they had to be treated.



Exactly !! He and his team of Chadrashekhar Azad and Rajguru revolutionized the whole generation of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

45'22' said:


> mai vote nahi de paunga..........i wont be present in my state from where i have to vote..........



Same here.. Will be in Germany from Mid-April...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> This is exactly what the worry is. Sushil kumar Modi & company in Bihar really worked hard to create a reputation for BJP.. & bringing in unsavoury characters from outside would dent BJP's chances in Bihar rather than Nationally. I would have liked if BJP had gone on it's own & stabilised their base further in Bihar! Politics of compromise in a state like Bihar will only dent their chances in future engagements!



No you are wrong , in Bihar every party has one mafiya. Even JDU has , so no dent on BJP' s image and one more thing that Suraj Bhan Singh is from forward Brahmins' community having 6.5% presence in Bihar.


----------



## 45'22'

jha said:


> Same here.. Will be in Germany from Mid-April...


lets hope for the best


----------



## VeeraBahadur

jha said:


> Same here.. Will be in Germany from Mid-April...



That's why BJP looses . On important time of voting their voters ditch them on pretext of one or another excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

VeeraBahadur said:


> That's why BJP looses . On important time of voting their voters ditch them on pretext of one or another excuse.


excuse nahi hai bhai..........job ke liye ditch karna padega sadly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

45'22' said:


> excuse nahi hai bhai..........job ke liye ditch karna padega sadly



Bhai mein bhi ghar se bahar job karta hoon par isbar mauka nahi chorna hai .Nation comes first for me , we are just blossoms of our mother India.

Vote For India.

Those who doesn't exercises their franchise rights have no moral rights to blame system or politicians for shortfalls of Nations. 

Do you know as per CVOTER every time voting percentage has been high BJP has won.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

VeeraBahadur said:


> That's why BJP looses . On important time of voting their voters ditch them on pretext of one or another excuse.



What to do.. Paapi pet ka sawal hai... 

However I have managed to convert my Congressi uncles into BJP fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VeeraBahadur

jha said:


> What to do.. Paapi pet ka sawal hai...



We can understand your case as you won't be in India but those living in India when say that they won't be able to cast their votes then it makes me sad. 

Does educated ones have any obligations towards nation or not ??

I think it's about time that BJP includes it in their manifesto that voting be made mandatory as now we have NOTA option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

VeeraBahadur said:


> Bhai mein bhi ghar se bahar job karta hoon par isbar mauka nahi chorna hai .Nation comes first for me , we are just blossoms of our mother India.
> 
> Vote For India.


i dont think any organization wud forbid u to go for voting thats also in against of our consti. A lots of from my company will go for vote in coming months i am also going to odisha from pune .......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437574267610226688

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Is that Milkha Singh sharing stage with Narendra Modi in flagging off ceromony of Suart Night Marathon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

@jarves @Pumba

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

VeeraBahadur said:


> We can understand your case as you won't be in India but those living in India when say that they won't be able to cast their votes then it makes me sad.
> 
> Does educated ones have any obligations towards nation or not ??
> 
> I think it's about time that BJP includes it in their manifesto that voting be made mandatory as now we have NOTA option.




In this election bjp supporeter will come out to vote because of modi and also encourage people to vote ... its called modi wave  my only concern this time is AAPTARDS :X

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

@45'22' ,lolzzz.....
By the way who is Dr.Harshvardhan??


----------



## 45'22'

jarves said:


> @45'22' ,lolzzz.....
> By the way who is Dr.Harshvardhan??




delhi bjp head

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

45'22' said:


> delhi bjp head


Ok,I just forgot him,thanks for reminding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

VeeraBahadur said:


> That's why BJP looses . On important time of voting their voters ditch them on pretext of one or another excuse.


Np. Ask your family, friends, relatives, colleagues to vote for Modi 



45'22' said:


> excuse nahi hai bhai..........job ke liye ditch karna padega sadly



NP. Let ur loved ones vote for Modi 



Android said:


> wow man NaMo looks a completely real Sikh in that turban


+9999

I loved his look in turban 



Prometheus said:


> damm u badals.............used all buses for rallies..............i had to wait for two hours on bus stop...........



Election time buddy, plz bare 



Roybot said:


> Any chance of AGP and BJP alliance in Assam?
> 
> @Puchtoon @Jason bourne @VeeraBahadur



Likely. Earlier AGP was an alliance partner with BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Mulayam's AMU Visit Cancelled, Teachers Hail Decision

Above link substantiate the tweet below.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437583331706671104
Mulayam's AMU Visit Cancelled, Teachers Hail Decision

Above link substantiate the tweet below.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437583331706671104


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@jha sahib, I think modi's really irritating things by constuming up like a doll for every rally- did you see his turban today?


----------



## VeeraBahadur

MP witnesses 620% increase in tourists in 7 years - The Times of India



Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha sahib, I think modi's really irritating things by constuming up like a doll for every rally- did you see his turban today?




But , still no skull cap .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha sahib, I think modi's really irritating things by constuming up like a doll for every rally- did you see his turban today?



Hehehehe.. He is dressing as per the occasion. It does impact the minds of local populace. As Nitish once said " Tika bhi aur Topi bhi"... He is truly trolling his opponents though.

BTW whats your take on Kejriwal's tirade against Mukesh Ambani..? I saw glimpses of Jyoti Basu.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Hehehehe.. He is dressing as per the occasion. It does impact the minds of local populace. As Nitish once said " Tika bhi aur Topi bhi"... He is truly trolling his opponents though.
> 
> BTW whats your take on Kejriwal's tirade against Mukesh Ambani..? I saw glimpses of Jyoti Basu.


 
I agree it may have it's impact, but one fine day the bearded man puts up a Sikh turban....kuch zyaada hi Bollywood type ho gaya


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I agree it may have it's impact, but one fine day the bearded man puts up a Sikh turban....kuch zyaada hi Bollywood type ho gaya



Hehehehe... You should have seen him in Arunachal's rally.. Was wearing some wort of tribal crown or, something. Hilarious..


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> No you are wrong , in Bihar every party has one mafiya. Even JDU has , so no dent on BJP' s image and one more thing that Suraj Bhan Singh is from forward Brahmins' community having 6.5% presence in Bihar.


I agree there is gunda element in every political party in Bihar... & regional parties have more than National parties. However it's only going to serve short term purpose. If BJP wants to be seen as long term proposition who can give effective governance & clean politics, they need to do away with these kinda unsavoury characters!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437607632027652096

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Hehehehe... You should have seen him in Arunachal's rally.. Was wearing some wort of tribal crown or, something. Hilarious..


 yeah...I saw that too....


----------



## Prometheus

@Parul @DRAY @veerabahad @Guynextdoor2 @jha

param pujniye Sri narinder modi je maharaj ..........got trolled by APPtard actress Gul Panag

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>.<a href="Narendra Modi (narendramodi) on Twitter">@narendramodi</a> Sir, <a href="Twitter / Search - #SAD">#SAD</a> too is into glorification of one family <a href="Twitter / Search - #Badal">#Badal</a> <a href="Twitter / Search - #Punjab">#Punjab</a></p>&mdash; Gul Panag (@GulPanag) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437582400244035585">February 23, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Prometheus said:


> @Parul @DRAY @veerabahad @Guynextdoor2 @jha
> 
> param pujniye Sri narinder modi je maharaj ..........got trolled by APPtard actress Gul Panag
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>.<a href="Narendra Modi (narendramodi) on Twitter">@narendramodi</a> Sir, <a href="Twitter / Search - #SAD">#SAD</a> too is into glorification of one family <a href="Twitter / Search - #Badal">#Badal</a> <a href="Twitter / Search - #Punjab">#Punjab</a></p>&mdash; Gul Panag (@GulPanag) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437582400244035585">February 23, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


 
And this line is getting boring too...congress ignored patel, netaji, Lalaji, Tilakji....if Patel etc. were alive today, he would had BJP banned. He had sooooooo much respect for the right wing


----------



## Prometheus

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And this line is getting boring too...congress ignored patel, netaji, Lalaji, Tilakji....if Patel etc. were alive today, he would had BJP banned. He had sooooooo much respect for the right wing




i dont think Param pujneye Modi jee maharaj will ever answer to AAPTARD Gul panag .

even head of namonia people have no answer when it comes to nonsense of akalis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Prometheus said:


> i dont think Param pujneye Modi jee maharaj will ever answer to AAPTARD Gul panag .
> 
> even head of namonia people have no answer when it comes to nonsense of akalis


 
I'm impressed Gul even knows about Akalis and has views on politics...my rating of her just went up from Bimbo to somewhat intelligent


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> @Parul @DRAY @veerabahad @Guynextdoor2 @jha
> 
> param pujniye Sri narinder modi je maharaj ..........got trolled by APPtard actress Gul Panag
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>.<a href="Narendra Modi (narendramodi) on Twitter">@narendramodi</a> Sir, <a href="Twitter / Search - #SAD">#SAD</a> too is into glorification of one family <a href="Twitter / Search - #Badal">#Badal</a> <a href="Twitter / Search - #Punjab">#Punjab</a></p>&mdash; Gul Panag (@GulPanag) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437582400244035585">February 23, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



And what about Shashtri's Gandhi's son/gransdsons joining AAP. Please give us a break AAP can not claim high moral grounds on this issue now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jbond197 said:


> And what about Shashtri's Gandhi's son/gransdsons joining AAP. Please give us a break AAP can not claim high moral grounds on this issue now.


 
They aren't office bearers


----------



## Android

Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP may be BJP ally in Lok Sabha elections 2014, backroom talks on : India, News - India Today

Back in 2002 Paswan had problems with BJP when Modi was allowed by them to continue as Chief Minister and decided to broke alliance with BJP. And Now he is seeking alliance and has no problem with BJP even when they are making Modi Prime Minister. Fuckin Hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP may be BJP ally in Lok Sabha elections 2014, backroom talks on : India, News - India Today
> 
> Back in 2002 Paswan had problems with BJP when Modi was allowed by them to continue as Chief Minister and decided to broke alliance with BJP. And Now he is seeking alliance and has no problem with BJP even when they are making Modi Prime Minister. Fuckin Hilarious.



He is just going with the TIDES mate, let the elections get over, i would not be surprised if even SP extends an outside support to NDA if BJP gets 200+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> @Parul @DRAY @veerabahad @Guynextdoor2 @jha
> 
> param pujniye Sri narinder modi je maharaj ..........got *trolled* by APPtard actress Gul Panag



Thats the keyword.. Trolled.. 

Realistically speaking no party can claim to be completely free of nepotism except Left. 

As much as AAP and AAPtards are concerned, I would vote for a Badal anyday rather than AAP simply because they resemble Left a bit too much. 

Kejriwal's tirade today against Mukesh Ambani , Adani , Industrial houses and Media houses shows glimpses of another Jyoti Basu. We can not let Communists/ Socialists come into power. Youth wants Jobs and Jobs need investment. Kejriwal is doing nothing but doing politics of Rich v/s poor. Making a villain out of Ambanis will only impact the investment adversely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437620980056215552


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Thats the keyword.. Trolled..
> 
> Realistically speaking no party can claim to be completely free of nepotism except Left.
> 
> As much as AAP and AAPtards are concerned, I would vote for a Badal anyday rather than AAP simply because they resemble Left a bit too much.
> 
> Kejriwal's tirade today against Mukesh Ambani , Adani , Industrial houses and Media houses shows glimpses of another Jyoti Basu. We can not let Communists/ Socialists come into power. Youth wants Jobs and Jobs need investment. Kejriwal is doing nothing but doing politics of Rich v/s poor. Making a villain out of Ambanis will only impact the investment adversely.


 
Actually I agree with kejriwal on Ambani- That is daylight robbery. And I know the clowns who try to quote US market pricing as examples are a bunch of retards. the US has concept of 'private property' where companies buy out the land where, say, oil is found- making millionaires of the people who owned it, and THEN set market price sales. India doesn't have the concept of private property so ambanis shell out a lot less, miraculously make the 'biggest discoveries' and then charge 16 times the price of producton. It really is complete and unabashed daylight robbery.


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> He is just going with the TIDES mate, let the elections get over, i would not be surprised if even SP extends an outside support to NDA if BJP gets 200+


For that matter even BSP will jump at the opportunity. End of the day these two political parties in UP will support whoever controls CBI. Atleast that's how Congress managed to gain their support throughout it's tenure. 
So I think lot of regional parties who are at the mercy of CBI will end up giving outside support to NDA, as long as it's in a majority position to form govt. Even Jagan Reddy doesn't want to be on the opposing side of CBI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Prometheus said:


> i dont think Param pujneye Modi jee maharaj will ever answer to AAPTARD Gul panag .
> 
> even head of namonia people have no answer when it comes to nonsense of akalis



Um, did you read her previous tweets? She's not an AAPtard.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

JanjaWeed said:


> For that matter even BSP will jump at the opportunity. End of the day these two political parties in UP will support whoever controls CBI. Atleast that's how Congress managed to gain their support throughout it's tenure.
> So I think lot of regional parties who are at the mercy of CBI will end up giving outside support to NDA, as long as it's in a majority position to form govt. Even Jagan Reddy doesn't want to be on the opposing side of CBI.



I think you are not aware of recent tweaking in CBI's structure on guidelines of SC. CBI's autonomy has been strengthened that's why you see Amit Shah not being named in supplementary chargesheet. Now even Lokpal has became law.

Meanwhile new good news pours in , expect these more as we get closer to polls.Everybody salutes rising sun.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437625847877349377

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Thats the keyword.. Trolled..
> 
> Realistically speaking no party can claim to be completely free of nepotism except Left.
> 
> As much as AAP and AAPtards are concerned, I would vote for a Badal anyday rather than AAP simply because they resemble Left a bit too much.
> 
> Kejriwal's tirade today against Mukesh Ambani , Adani , Industrial houses and Media houses shows glimpses of another Jyoti Basu. We can not let Communists/ Socialists come into power. Youth wants Jobs and Jobs need investment. Kejriwal is doing nothing but doing politics of Rich v/s poor. Making a villain out of Ambanis will only impact the investment adversely.



<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Modi alphabet soup. A for Adarsh/B for Bofors/C for Coal. Why did he stop? D for Drugs in Pb &amp; allegation against Badals etc till Y4 Yeddi.</p>&mdash; K. C. Singh (@ambkcsingh) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437578562564943872">February 23, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually I agree with kejriwal on Ambani- That is daylight robbery. And I know the clowns who try to quote US market pricing as examples are a bunch of retards. the US has concept of 'private property' where companies buy out the land where, say, oil is found- making millionaires of the people who owned it, and THEN set market price sales. India doesn't have the concept of private property so ambanis shell out a lot less, miraculously make the 'biggest discoveries' and then charge 16 times the price of producton. It really is complete and unabashed daylight robbery.




Panag is from Punjab ..............so she knows stuff .............and even kids here knows what badals are doing here........



kbd-raaf said:


> Um, did you read her previous tweets? She's not an AAPtard.




ahhh...............that was for namonia people

btw her father and ex high ranking army man joined AAP few days ago


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And this line is getting boring too...congress ignored patel, netaji, Lalaji, Tilakji....if Patel etc. were alive today, he would had BJP banned. ongreHe had sooooooo much respect for the right wing



You may be right...But he has learnt this art from Congress itself..If Congress can sell Mahat,a Gandhi and rule for 65 year....so simply he is following some of his foot steps...Do you really think any political party is really comcerned about morality?

There are 3 things that happens in election time..

1- How to appease Muslims to get 15% vote... I would say not appeasement rather kaise Muslim logon ko Topi pehnao with help of some bearded Mullahs around them to get vote...

2- How to talk about Hindu pride...when the same party does not have any answer when Dalit people are not allowed to go inside temple.

3- How to appease poor people...when Gov macinary are corrupt and the nation depends on bussiness people for development....And we will be crazy to think tha pvt beussiness empire will think about the poor people rather than own profit..

This is the tragedy of the nation...So we prefer to some one who is slightly better or less evil than others...This is the state of affairs of our nation..


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> I think you are not aware of recent tweaking in CBI's structure on guidelines of SC. CBI's autonomy has been strengthened that's why you see Amit Shah not being named in supplementary chargesheet. Now even Lokpal has became law.
> 
> Meanwhile new good news pours in , expect these more as we get closer to polls.Everybody salutes rising sun.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437625847877349377


Even if there was any changes recently it's nothing more than symbolic. Unless there is a drastic overhaul, govt would never concede it's influence on CBI. Recent recruitment of additional director is testament to this fact.

After all it's in the govt's hand whether to set CBI after someone or not. One who has things to answer for, will rather be on the right side of the govt.


----------



## kbd-raaf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437648024269893632
Depressing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Great.. Now You are trolling me...


----------



## Roybot

Excellent news this,

Senior Dalit Leader Udit Raj to Join BJP on Feb 24

Senior Dalit leader Udit Raj will join BJP tomorrow saying he wanted to help the party in taking on Aam Aadmi Party and BSP.

*"I will be joining BJP tomorrow. I will help BJP in two-three important issues such as taking on AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal, who was my junior in the Indian Revenue Service," Udit Raj told PTI.*

He said he will also help the saffron party to tackle BSP leader Mayawati who, he alleged, "has betrayed the cause of Dalits in Uttar Pradesh and outside the state."

Udit Raj, who is the head of the National Confederation of SCs/STs, said he has talked to BJP on issues related to role of Dalits in governance and running the country, and only after that he decided to join the party.

He was an Indian Revenue Service officer and had resigned in 2003 and formed Indian Justice Party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Guynextdoor2 said:


> They aren't office bearers



These guys were sent invitation to join AAP only because they had Gandhi and Shastri as their surname. AAP wants to use these people to garner votes in the name these folk's fathers/grand fathers. A pure display of their dishonest intentions!!! . If they were such an epitome of truthfulness and honesty then then they should have asked people's vote based on their own strength and not Gandhi's and Shashtri's (neither of whom would have supported AAP's brand of politics anyways)..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> You may be right...But he has learnt this art from Congress itself..If Congress can sell Mahat,a Gandhi and rule for 65 year....so simply he is following some of his foot steps...Do you really think any political party is really comcerned about morality?
> 
> There are 3 things that happens in election time..
> 
> 1- How to appease Muslims to get 15% vote... I would say not appeasement rather kaise Muslim logon ko Topi pehnao with help of some bearded Mullahs around them to get vote...
> 
> 2- How to talk about Hindu pride...when the same party does not have any answer when Dalit people are not allowed to go inside temple.
> 
> 3- How to appease poor people...when Gov macinary are corrupt and the nation depends on bussiness people for development....And we will be crazy to think tha pvt beussiness empire will think about the poor people rather than own profit..
> 
> This is the tragedy of the nation...So we prefer to some one who is slightly better or less evil than others...This is the state of affairs of our nation..


 
Mahatma Gandhi was both the leader of the Congress party and served in high offices of the party. They don't need to 'claim' him. He is as much a part of the party's legacy as Patel and Nehru. They don't need anyone's permission (least bit modi) to talk about him.



jbond197 said:


> These guys were sent invitation to join AAP only because they had Gandhi and Shastri as their surname. AAP wants to use these people to garner votes in the name these folk's fathers/grand fathers. A pure display of their dishonest intentions!!! . If they were such an epitome of truthfulness and honesty then then they should have asked people's vote based on their own strength and not Gandhi's and Shashtri's (neither of whom would have supported AAP's brand of politics anyways)..


 
That's your theory. Fact is Shastri's grandson was a big shot in apple with a package of several crores. He gave it up to join them, it is a sacrifice.


----------



## jbond197

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That's your theory. Fact is Shastri's grandson was a big shot in apple with a package of several crores. He gave it up to join them, it is a sacrifice.


It may be a sacrifice for him but AAP took him in and promoted him to top ladder because of his grand dad. There are news that they are trying to bring Adarsh's dad a congresman into their fold as well and that will help them gain a bit more publicity and bit more votes too. At the end of the day, this is all about promoting their own brand. Association of big names gets you free media attention and that is what AAP is looking for..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Rajmohan Gandhi, another one of Dr Fai's chum.

*MacBride said Fai has submitted 53 individuals from Pakistan , India and US in his support all of whom urged O'Grady to give the Kashmiri separatist a lighter sentence.* Many signatories seeking lighter sentence failed to disclose facts which might undermine their credibility before the court, he said, indicating that some of them were linked to ISI. While Navlakha is a civil rights activist in India , *prominent among those who wrote a letter in support of Fai included Rajmohan Gandhi and Ved Bhasin.*
*
US sentences Ghulam Nabi Fai to 2 years' jail - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jbond197

Roybot said:


> Rajmohan Gandhi, another one of Dr Fai's chum.
> 
> *MacBride said Fai has submitted 53 individuals from Pakistan , India and US in his support all of whom urged O'Grady to give the Kashmiri separatist a lighter sentence.* Many signatories seeking lighter sentence failed to disclose facts which might undermine their credibility before the court, he said, indicating that some of them were linked to ISI. While Navlakha is a civil rights activist in India , *prominent among those who wrote a letter in support of Fai included Rajmohan Gandhi and Ved Bhasin.
> US sentences Ghulam Nabi Fai to 2 years' jail - The Times of India*



No surprises there as all those who want Kashmir to be given to Pakistan are coming under one fold now. First Prashant Bhushana and now this Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VeeraBahadur

RSS needs to kill this anti - national Gandhi like his grandfather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

jbond197 said:


> No surprises there as all those who want Kashmir to be given to Pakistan are coming under one fold now. First Prashant Bhushana and now this Gandhi.



Don't forget Dr Kamal Mitra Chenoy, another one of Dr Fai's "guests". The party is full of Commie maoist bastards, and they have in the past too taken the help of our enemies.

Look how DAWN is reporting about Rajmohan Gandhi.



> NEW DELHI: India’s Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) got a shot in the arm *when Pakistan-friendly Rajmohan Gandhi,* grandson of Mahatma Gandhi, joined it on Friday, reports said.
> 
> Rajmohan Gandhi joins AAP - DAWN.COM



Honestly, I would rather have Congress then these traitorous scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> No surprises there as all those who want Kashmir to be given to Pakistan are coming under one fold now. First Prashant Bhushana and now this Gandhi.



Now all separatist sympathizers in India & Pakistan finds AAP as their best bet! No wonder you have people like Prashant Bhushan, Raj Mohan Gandhi, Kamal Mitra Chenoy kinda people find AAP as stepping stone to their anti-national agenda!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

AAP is going to land on its @ss with face first in Gurgaon ......



JanjaWeed said:


> Now all separatist sympathizers in India & Pakistan finds AAP as their best bet! No wonder you have people like Prashant Bhushan, Raj Mohan Gandhi, Kamal Mitra Chenoy kinda people find AAP as the stepping stone to their anti-national agenda!


We want to see who all are there to support such people .... ek baar in saalo ko ikkata kar ke in ki gaaand marege !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> AAP is going to land on its @ss with face first in Gurgaon ......



Let's hope so. Kejriwal managed to pull in a decent crowd in Rohtak though.


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> Let's hope so. Kejriwal managed to pull in a decent crowd in Rohtak though.


Kejriwal is a fad .... he did pulled a decent crowd and he will manage to pull such kind of crowd as long as AAP doesn't come up with the LS list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Roybot said:


> Let's hope so. Kejriwal managed to pull in a decent crowd in Rohtak though.



25k or so, though they're claiming 50k.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jbond197 said:


> It may be a sacrifice for him but AAP took him in and promoted him to top ladder because of his grand dad. There are news that they are trying to bring Adarsh's dad a congresman into their fold as well and that will help them gain a bit more publicity and bit more votes too. At the end of the day, this is all about promoting their own brand. Association of big names gets you free media attention and that is what AAP is looking for..


 
look, you're making an automiatic assumption that they have no sense for public service. If political careers are wat they wanted both BJP and congress would have gone head over heels decades ago to get them in and promote them rapidly because of their surnames. These are people who stayed away from politics probably coz they thought it had become irreparable, and if they decided to take the plunge because they thought this is a better option then it's silly to chide them for it. Every party needs media attention, and AAP hasn't come close this theatric -


----------



## ranjeet

kbd-raaf said:


> 25k or so, though they're claiming 50k.


it was hardly 5000 .... not more than that


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> 25k or so, though they're claiming 50k.



Or so that was a decent size rally, who funded that I wonder?


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> Or so that was a decent size rally, who funded that I wonder?


it wasn't $hit man ..... AAP is going to cut into congress votes not into NDA votes in haryana.


----------



## Android

Maoists, Khalistanis and Kashmir separatists. AAP is full of bloody scums

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Guynextdoor2 said:


> look, you're making an automatic assumption that they have no sense for public service. If political careers are wat they wanted both BJP and congress would have gone head over heels decades ago to get them in and promote them rapidly because of their surnames. These are people who stayed away from politics probably coz they thought it had become irreparable, and if they decided to take the plunge because they thought this is a better option then it's silly to chide them for it. Every party needs media attention, and AAP hasn't come close this theatric -



I never questioned his intentions. I questioned AAP's intentions because on one hand they curse others for following dynastic politics and on the other hand they invite folks from other dynasties to join their party. Why?.

Also Rajmohan Gandhi is an ex congress man, Adarsh shashtri's dad is in Congress and brother in BJP so neither of them were actually away from politics so please give your rant about them being apolitical a break.

Btw, I think you took a smart move by becoming an AAP supporter from Congressi. As a Congress supporter, your life would have been quite miserable at this point of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

The Congress before independence is different than what is here today...Today's congress is just a name sake Congress...Gandhi wanted to disband Congress to get engaged political space post independence...But this is the power hungry Nehru who liked to make it a familly party who continued with it....



Guynextdoor2 said:


> *Mahatma Gandhi was both the leader of the Congress party and served in high offices of the party. They don't need to 'claim' him. He is as much a part of the party's legacy as Patel and Nehru. They don't need anyone's permission (least bit modi) to talk about him*.
> 
> The Congress before independence is different than what is here today...Today's congress is just a name sake Congress...Gandhi wanted to disband Congress to get engaged political space post independence...But this is the power hungry Nehru who liked to make it a familly party who continued with it....
> 
> 
> 
> That's your theory. Fact is Shastri's grandson was a big shot in apple with a package of several crores. He gave it up to join them, it is a sacrifice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

How Surveys in past few months are showing positive growthfor BJP. 
Oct 165
Nov 187
Dec 200,
Jan 207
Feb 217
If they campaign really hard they really have a chance of getting majority on their own

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jbond197 said:


> I never questioned his intentions. I questioned AAP's intentions because on one hand they curse others for following dynastic politics and on the other hand they invite folks from other dynasties to join their party. Why?.
> 
> Also Rajmohan Gandhi is an ex congress man, Adarsh shashtri's dad is in Congress and brother in BJP so neither of them were actually away from politics so please give your rant about them being apolitical a break.
> 
> Btw, I think you took a smart move by becoming an AAP supporter from Congressi. As a Congress supporter, your life would have been quite miserable at this point of time.


 
I'm concerned about issues. If BJP had purified itself and thrown out the scumbags I would have had reasons to support them wouldn't I?


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm concerned about issues. If BJP had purified itself and thrown out the scumbags I would have had reasons to support them wouldn't I?



Come on dude...do not try to be so nice....you will not support BJP if also Modi was not in the PM race...because your preferece is different..your priority is different....Here my meaning of you do not necessarily to you as an Individual rather Muslim in India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> The Congress before independence is different than what is here today...Today's congress is just a name sake Congress...Gandhi wanted to disband Congress to get engaged political space post independence...But this is the power hungry Nehru who liked to make it a familly party who continued with it....


 
Yeah, an you came to that conclusion? Did patel disband it? Did Nehru or Rajagopalachari do it? Whatever Gandhi felt, he didn't have the backing so it is the same party.



Kaniska said:


> Come on dude...do not try to be so nice....you will support BJP if also Modi was not in the PM race...because your preferece is different..your priority is different....Here my meaning of you do not necessarily to you as an Individual rather Muslim in India...


 
No- I would NEVER support modi. But a Manohar Parikkar or a Chauhan, very tempting individuals. Clean, Commited and uncorrupt, have a head on their soldiers. For parikkar I might have actually switched.


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah, an you came to that conclusion? Did patel disband it? Did Nehru or Rajagopalachari do it? Whatever Gandhi felt, he didn't have the backing so it is the same party.
> 
> 
> 
> No- I would NEVER support modi. But a Manohar Parikkar or a Chauhan, very tempting individuals. Clean, Commited and uncorrupt, have a head on their soldiers. For parikkar I might have actually switched.


Dude...you needs some reasons to state it....If you really respect Gandhi...do not compare existing Congress to them...It is an insult to the saintly figure like Gandhi...



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah, an you came to that conclusion? Did patel disband it? Did Nehru or Rajagopalachari do it? Whatever Gandhi felt, he didn't have the backing so it is the same party.
> 
> 
> 
> No- I would NEVER support modi. But a Manohar Parikkar or a Chauhan, very tempting individuals. Clean, Commited and uncorrupt, have a head on their soldiers. For parikkar I might have actually switched.



Thanks for compliments...even Modi is not my best choice .My best choice would have been Shivraj or Parrikar....but i know...BJP can not get majority and muslim will never vote for BJP inspite of making Shivraj or Panikkar as PM candidate...So what is the point in making a person a PM candidate when he is not winnable..

Post election if BJP ever try to replace Modi ...I would love to See Mukhtar Naqvi as a PM candidate...He is a matter of intigrity and a smart politician


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> Dude...you needs some reasons to state it....If you really respect Gandhi...do not compare existing Congress to them...It is an insult to the saintly figure like Gandhi...


 
It is stupidity to say that 'congress today is not the same as the one before'. The fact that it has degenerated does not mean that it is not the same organization- happens all the time. Just because Nixon was an @$$hole doesn't mean that the republican party he led was not the same as that was founded before. While you innocently make this argument, you don't realize that this argument is propogated by the BJP to remove the halo that congress enjoys throough its association with the mahatma.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> It is stupidity to say that 'congress today is not the same as the one before'. *The fact that it has degenerated* does not mean that it is not the same organization- happens all the time. Just because Nixon was an @$$hole doesn't mean that the republican party he led was not the same as that was founded before. While you innocently make this argument, you don't realize that this argument is propogated by the BJP to remove the halo that congress enjoys throough its association with the mahatma.


You are fired


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> Dude...you needs some reasons to state it....If you really respect Gandhi...do not compare existing Congress to them...It is an insult to the saintly figure like Gandhi...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for compliments...even Modi is not my best choice .My best choice would have been Shivraj or Parrikar....but i know...BJP can not get majority and muslim will never vote for BJP inspite of making Shivraj or Panikkar as PM candidate...So what is the point in making a person a PM candidate when he is not winnable..
> 
> Post election if BJP ever try to replace Modi ...I would love to See Mukhtar Naqvi as a PM candidate...He is a matter of intigrity and a smart politician


 
muslims don't have to vote for a party that has frequently spewd venom on them. not voting BJP is not a constitutional crime. That's like saying why don't the blacks vote for Ku Klux Klan.


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> It is stupidity to say that 'congress today is not the same as the one before'. The fact that it has degenerated does not mean that it is not the same organization- happens all the time. Just because Nixon was an @$$hole doesn't mean that the republican party he led was not the same as that was founded before. While you innocently make this argument, you don't realize that this argument is propogated by the BJP to remove the halo that congress enjoys throough its association with the mahatma.



Of course...Congress is sin and curse to my nation...What has congress given to us?....I would have preferred Jinhah to be better politican and leader than Nehru to be in united India...It is the congress who distrorted the histroy to suit itself and to present itself in a nicer way....It is not me who is saying it now...Reserch it more you can understand how mean and bullshit party is the congress...Again..i am not a big BJP fan...but i feel Congress should get wiped out of India...And in place of it. if you really looking for truely secular party...then vote for Communist...They are the most respected secular party who deserves respect to commit to secularism inspite of facing the adverse situation.....But my problem is that Muslim people never understand it ...they always go for Congress for some fancy appeasement...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> Dude...you needs some reasons to state it....If you really respect Gandhi...do not compare existing Congress to them...It is an insult to the saintly figure like Gandhi...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for compliments...even Modi is not my best choice .My best choice would have been Shivraj or Parrikar....but i know...BJP can not get majority and muslim will never vote for BJP inspite of making Shivraj or Panikkar as PM candidate...So what is the point in making a person a PM candidate when he is not winnable..
> 
> Post election if BJP ever try to replace Modi ...I would love to See Mukhtar Naqvi as a PM candidate...He is a matter of intigrity and a smart politician


 
And yeah....I'm not muslim. the idea that hindus automatically vote for modi is a myth that pot smoking jokers of the BJP. I'm a pucca mallu Nair and I proudly state that I hate modi. Anyone who has a problem with that can screw himself.



Kaniska said:


> Of course...Congress is sin and curse to my nation...What has congress given to us?....I would have preferred Jinhah to be better politican and leader than Nehru to be in united India...It is the congress who distrorted the histroy to suit itself and to present itself in a nicer way....It is not me who is saying it now...Reserch it more you can understand how mean and bullshit party is the congress...Again..i am not a big BJP fan...but i feel Congress should get wiped out of India...And in place of it. if you really looking for truely secular party...then vote for Communist...They are the most respected secular party who deserves respect to commit to secularism inspite of facing the adverse situation.....But my problem is that Muslim people never understand it ...they always go for Congress for some fancy appeasement...


 
I'm not interested in an elongated debate on congress contributions when I'm so down with vodka.


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> muslims don't have to vote for a party that has frequently spewd venom on them. not voting BJP is not a constitutional crime. That's like saying why don't the blacks vote for Ku Klux Klan.



Of course i am not saying they should do...I am just responding to your question and proving that although you say you will not vote for BJP ..but in reality you will not vote if also any other than Modi would have been a BJP pm candidate....



Guynextdoor2 said:


> And yeah....I'm not muslim. the idea that hindus automatically vote for modi is a myth that pot smoking jokers of the BJP. I'm a pucca mallu Nair and I proudly state that I hate modi. Anyone who has a problem with that can screw himself.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in an elongated debate on congress contributions when I'm so down with vodka.



If not intrested....do not respond...no one is forcing to in this foroum...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> Of course i am not saying they should do...I am just responding to your question and proving that although you say you will not vote for BJP ..but in reality you will not vote if also any other than Modi would have been a BJP pm candidate....


 
Actually no. I do have faith in Parikkar. I have great faith kejriwal too. Both congress and BJP have proved themselves corrupt. You can't ask me to look at a party that has only used corruption as an issue for electoral gains and further do seriously retarded things to ensure their power base last for long and expect me to support them, especially when a goon like modi is leading the charge. If they had put a man like Parikkar in charge I would have known that at least the top guy is clean and choose to teach congress a lesson by supporting him. And what choice do I get? The goon intimidates the party to become prime ministerial candidate and imposes himself on us. Nice going with 'clean politics'. And we have problems with AAP who don't have half the controversies the goon has around him.


----------



## Roybot

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually no. I do have faith in Parikkar. I have great faith kejriwal too. Both congress and BJP have proved themselves corrupt. You can't ask me to look at a party that has only used corruption as an issue for electoral gains and further do seriously retarded things to ensure their power base last for long and expect me to support them, especially when a goon like modi is leading the charge. If they had put a man like Parikkar in charge I would have known that at least the top guy is clean and choose to teach congress a lesson by supporting him. And what choice do I get? The goon intimidates the party to become prime ministerial candidate and imposes himself on us. Nice going with 'clean politics'. And we have problems with AAP who don't have half the controversies the goon has around him.



I guess the "goon" also intimidates people to vote for him  I wouldn't be surprised if that's the argument congressis will come up with if and when Modi comes to power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> I guess the "goon" also intimidates people to vote for him  I wouldn't be surprised if that's the argument congressis will come up with if and when Modi comes to power


Yup...Modi masked officials will be conducting election duties.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

@Guynextdoor

See, we have to choose the best suited from among the probable ones or NOTA is also one option available now to register our displeasure with candidates . Weak fragmented government is not in India's interest. 

AAP is ignored because they are harbouring older parties' corrupt discards , anti-nationalits and many celebrities (not good for politics and never known for providing good governance) and that is enough reason for any patriotic Indian to not to vote for AAP. On top of that they messed big time in Delhi, they can't be trusted to run the country. They have no governance skills and neither do they have any prior experience of even 50 days.



JanjaWeed said:


> Yup...Modi masked officials will be conducting election duties.



I don't know how can anybody impose himself on electorate in democracy without booth capturing or fixing match with EC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Narendra Modi - 417

Rahul Gandhi - 61

Hater's are also supporters.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Every good drama needs a few sub-plots whirling through the mainframe. The most captivating within our current political theatre is surely the joust that P Chidambaram has begun with Narendra Modi. On surface level, it is not much more than a claim for primacy between a politician who inherited wealth, English and Harvard as a birthright, and the outsider who learnt life’s lessons in a teashop. But no story-within-a-story is worth the price of admission if it is limited to the obvious. We can never be sure what transpires within the recesses of the mind, let alone the heart. But one wonders if Chidambaram is also signalling, with his jibes and jabs, to his own party that he would have done a far better job than Rahul Gandhi if he had been made Congress candidate for prime minister. If Chidambaram does believe this, he is right. He, and indeed at least three other Congress leaders, would have ensured that Congress did not fade away mid-journey . Others have internalized the angst of legitimate ambition denied ; Chidambaram has gone vocal. Nothing is more compelling evidence than his extraordinary statement that he is “not unhappy” at Jayalalithaa’s desire to release Rajiv Gandhi’s assassins. Chidambaram was among those for whom Rajiv’s tragic death was a personal, in addition to being a national, loss. He has suddenly put some distance from emotional bonds with the ruling Nehru-Gandhi family. There were at least three occasions on which Congress could have signalled that the family was only part of the Congress rather than the whole of it. The first was the Presidential election of 2012. If Dr Manmohan Singh had been shifted upstairs to Rashtrapati Bhavan and Pranab Mukherjee made PM, Congress would have been in play in the general election of 2014. Mukherjee was the opponent that BJP feared most. He had experience, articulation, party commitment and would have been able to retain as well as bring in allies. The second person on BJP’s worry list was Meira Kumar. She would have energized the traditional Congress base by restoring its lost links with the Dalit voter. Her pedigree is classy and classic; her father Jagjivan Ram, a veteran of the freedom movement, and defence minister during the Bangladesh war, always believed that he was best suited to become PM. Both Congress and Opposition denied him this office. Meira Kumar has history in her profile. Her personal temperament would also have been a major asset, for she is accommodating rather than confrontational ; any personal attack on her would have boomeranged . No one in Congress dared mention her name. Congress had a final opportunity after December’s Assembly election results, when it had become obvious even to diehard loyalists that Rahul Gandhi was the weakest link in the Congress leadership chain. With Sheila Dikshit having lost Delhi, Meira Kumar and Chidambaram were the only credible claimants still standing. But Mrs Sonia Gandhi put the fate of Congress in the trust of genes instead of ability. Congress is consequently facing not one but two potential calamities. Its leaders, like England’s King Canute, sit on the shore and order the Modi wave to recede; and the waters remain disobedient. The second is an internal earthquake within the party as a generation gloomily contemplates what will be, in effect, its last election. This is, broadly, the age-group of Mrs Sonia Gandhi, plus or minus a few years on either side. Even if a few of them return to the House, they will not return to power. Rahul Gandhi will reshape Congress in his own style. This is as it should be. He has already begun to blood a fresh set of people in his own age bandwidth for the tough years ahead. Digvijay Singh might want to believe that he will continue as mentor , but soon enough it is Digvijay’s son who will step out and step up. The same could be said of Chidambaram’s son, of course, but a son’s future is scant consolation for a father whose political hormones are still in search of ambition’s destination. Age is relative. What options do Congress leaders who were young in 2013 but will become old in 2014 have? A split will be both predictable and desultory. The sensible choice is to fade into the sunset, but it is the rare politician who is tired enough to retire. But as they stare at the perhaps empty years ahead, they might reflect on a couplet by the great Persian philosopher-poet Hafez: Boast not of knowledge, for at the time of death/Aristotle and beggar walk side by side.

The 3 mistakes of Congress by The Siege Within : MJ Akbar's blog-The Times Of India

BY MJ AKBAR

Long but not boring.



cloud_9 said:


> Narendra Modi - 417
> 
> Rahul Gandhi - 61
> 
> Hater's are also supporters.....



What was that ??


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Or so that was a decent size rally, who funded that I wonder?




i funded............any objection?



VeeraBahadur said:


> @Guynextdoor
> 
> See, we have to choose the best suited from among the probable ones or NOTA is also one option available now to register our displeasure with candidates . Weak fragmented government is not in India's interest.
> 
> AAP is ignored because they are harbouring older parties' corrupt discards , anti-nationalits and many celebrities (not good for politics and never known for providing good governance) and that is enough reason for any patriotic Indian to not to vote for AAP. On top of that they messed big time in Delhi, they can't be trusted to run the country. They have no governance skills and neither do they have any prior experience of even 50 days.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how can anybody impose himself on electorate in democracy without booth capturing or fixing match with EC.




some anti indian dudes from AAP

Kapil Dev 
Lt gen hs panag -ex commander of Northern and Central Commands
Captain gopinath
Meera sanyal
Dhanraj pille
V balakrishna - ex infosis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

The Bangladeshi Jamatis just pissed me off!! Abusing Hindus openly. I was not a Modi supporter but even I am turning into a Modi supporter now.
We need Modi to screw the haters and whoever wants to screw us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

Congress ->


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> i funded............any objection?



Why would I object? Kujli to Kejriwal ko hoti hai Modi ki rallies dekh kar. Like you funded him, many others funds Modi's rallies why does he keep get pain in his behind?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Aka123 said:


> Congress ->



dadubhai tumi toh emotional hoye gele man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

DarkPrince said:


> dadubhai tumi toh emotional hoye gele man



Bhai, ei kichu public ache, tader kotha barta e amar jhat potter jole galo!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> i funded............any objection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some anti indian dudes from AAP
> 
> Kapil Dev
> Lt gen hs panag -ex commander of Northern and Central Commands
> Captain gopinath
> Meera sanyal
> Dhanraj pille
> V balakrishna - ex infosis



Kamal mitra chinoy
Prashant bhushan
Aruna roy
Mother of arundhanti roy
pakistani khajmohan gandhi 


These are members of congress (Kapil dev is not your member neither panag is  )

BTW AAP is getting Millions from arab islamists still 5000-6000 at haryana rally where hooda won by 5 lac,itna craze 



> 1.25 pm:* Around 5,000 people present at AAP rally venue Around 5,000 people are present at the AAP rally venue*, according to reporters present there. Manish Sisodia has tweeted this link from the rally.



Read more at: Live: Modi, Rahul, Kejriwal turn on aggression in LS poll pitch | Firstpost



> 3.30 pm: *Yogendra Yadav and Manish Sisodia address a crowd of nearly 5000 people present at the rally.* They talk about corruption, ruling family and Congress and the government of Chief Minister Bhupinder Singh Hooda. They also lead the people to pass a no-confidence motion against Hooda and his government.



Read more at: Arvind Kejriwal calls BJP, Congress puppets of Mukesh Ambani - News Oneindia





jbond197 said:


> Why would I object? Kujli to Kejriwal ko hoti hai Modi ki rallies dekh kar. Like you funded him, many others funds Modi's rallies why does he keep get pain in his behind?



They haven't disclosed foreign fund information,old relations will ford foundation at work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *According to Narendra Modi, only Hindu immigrants from Bangladesh are welcome to India. If the immigrants happen to be Christian, Buddhist, Jain, Sikh, Muslim or any other religion, they should be thrown out of the country. India has NEVER had a more COMMUNAL man vying to be the Prime Minister.*



*Buddhist, Jain, Sikh, are part of Hinduism. Muslims have got their separate nation in which they failed to protect religious Minorities. They looted, killed and converted Hindus. Where can Hindu go except India? *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> gurarak\t ppl don't know what good governance is. Just coz governance is better than in lalu's Bihar, doesn't mean it's 'good'




Who appointed you a spokes person of gujarat people. 

It is not batter than Lalu's Bihar but batter than anything ruled by congress. Gujarat people have repeatedly given their mandate in favor of Good governance.


----------



## jbond197

Watch this interview of Yogendra yadav on AajTak. Seedhi baat mein eik question ka bhi seedha jawaab nahi de paya, AAP ka think tank. Har question ko ghuma fira kar Modi pe le ke jaane ki koshish karta rha..

| Video | BJP, Congress puppets of Mukesh Ambani, says AAP leader Yogendra Yadav | India Videos | - India Today

He asksed everyone to file defamation suits against AAP and then they will show the proofs in the court. But my question to him is, if he has so many proofs against Ambani, Modi etc then why don't they go to the courts themselves. Bunch of lunatics have gathered together and formed this AAP party to fool people.

But now many people who joined the party in hope have started leaving them after losing faith in the party leadership. Even a former AAP women member slapped AAP spokesman live on the TV because he started shouting on her when he had no answer to the questions raised. This is a low that this party has reached and I think things will go worse in the coming days before elections.

Conclusion is that it has become an AAP party's tactic to blame/accuse everyone but not presenting any proofs of the same when asked or start shouting on others if no other option is left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Kamal mitra chinoy
> Prashant bhushan
> Aruna roy
> Mother of arundhanti roy
> pakistani khajmohan gandhi
> 
> 
> These are members of congress (Kapil dev is not your member neither panag is  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k




oh my god.............u have reached extreme stages of namonia

here is some medicine 

Gul Panag’s father Lt Gen HS Panag to advise AAP on strategic affairs - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

doublemaster said:


> His point is valid....He missed scams of Gujarat government..thats all!!!
> 
> The Telegraph - Calcutta : Nation



Former *Congress* _*Chief Minister *_of *Gujarat* involved in scam .

Former Gujarat CM late Amarsinh Chaudhary guilty of large scale timber theft and tree cutting:Lokayukta report | DeshGujarat


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> oh my god.............u have reached extreme stages of namonia
> 
> here is some medicine
> 
> Gul Panag’s father Lt Gen HS Panag to advise AAP on strategic affairs - Hindustan Times




He will realize his mistake in few days like Sashi Kant did.

Shashi Kant resigns from Aam Aadmi Party; Accuses AAP for being unresponsive to issues like drug menace in Punjab | Sikh Siyasat News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

ranjeet said:


> it wasn't $hit man ..... AAP is going to cut into congress votes not into NDA votes in haryana.


what about BJP-HJC alliance..it would be better if there would have a BJP-INLD alliance..jat votes will not vote for NDA especially in villages..i belong to jat agricultual family in kurukshetra ,so i have an idea about my community

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

fsayed said:


> *According to Narendra Modi, only Hindu immigrants from Bangladesh are welcome to India. If the immigrants happen to be Christian, Buddhist, Jain, Sikh, Muslim or any other religion, they should be thrown out of the country. India has NEVER had a more COMMUNAL man vying to be the Prime Minister.*



So is Congress welcoming any of the above listed communities?



HariPrasad said:


> *Buddhist, Jain, Sikh, are part of Hinduism. Muslims have got their separate nation in which they failed to protect religious Minority. They looted, killed and convert Hindus. Where can Hindu go except India? *



Neither of the three belong to Hinduism, but I suppose that was the gist of his speech.


----------



## Android

IMO supporting telangana was a big mistake by BJP


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> He will realize his mistake in few days like Sashi Kant did.
> 
> Shashi Kant resigns from Aam Aadmi Party; Accuses AAP for being unresponsive to issues like drug menace in Punjab | Sikh Siyasat News




check the reason he gave for quiting.

lol...............poor namonia people

he talked about ur NDA ministers of punjab smuggling drugs in punjab and ruining it

get well soon


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> Back in 2002 Paswan had problems with BJP when Modi was allowed by them to continue as Chief Minister and decided to broke alliance with BJP. And Now he is seeking alliance and has no problem with BJP even when they are making Modi Prime Minister. Fuckin Hilarious



The golden rule in Indian politics today is: Do not go against Modi else you will become a big zero. We show this in Many cases from Adavani to paswan. Who so ever has some sort of wisdom, will correct the mistake else will prefer to remain Zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> check the reason he gave for quiting.
> 
> lol...............poor namonia people
> 
> he talked about ur NDA ministers of punjab smuggling drugs in punjab and ruining it
> 
> get well soon



He had to quit because he raised issue of drugs and issues related to teachers but apparently none in AAP leadership was interested in any of the issue he raised. Now knowing that AAP leadership is so non-serious about the local issues then why should Punjab even think about voting for them.

They keep ranting without any proofs in their rallies about lots of things then why are they ignoring the major menace of Punjab i.e. drugs. Funding aa rhi hai kya wahan se??


----------



## kurup

kurup said:


> Nope .... No steak no more .... while you will be compelled to eat pork .......



Welcome to the Parivaar then .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Kaniska said:


> Thanks for compliments...even Modi is not my best choice .My best choice would have been Shivraj or Parrikar....but i know...



PM Post is not all about being non corrupt and humble. We need some body who is really shrewd. Who can put all internal as well as external opponents in Place. One who can manipulate so may things and drive nation in right direction. Today country faces so many challenges, internal as well as external. Our PM candidate should be fit enough to face all these challenges. Parikar and Chauhan may be good chief ministers but their ability to lead nation is doubtful. Only one man seems fit for all Job. He is none other than NAMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

VeeraBahadur said:


> Please someone post the snapshot of chart in the article.
> 
> NDA to fall just 36 short of majority: survey | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

kurup said:


>


 

Add as of now


----------



## HariPrasad

kurup said:


>




Eariler Popularity of Pappu was 1/3 rd of Modi which is now being pushed towrds 1/4th. Great going Modi ji.


----------



## Mujraparty

Unhappy with UPA, Ram Vilas Paswan's party set to tie up with BJP - Hindustan Times


----------



## arp2041

Paswan tie-up with Modi: Cong loses, but Nitish is the bigger loser | Firstpost

IDEOLOGY in political parties???? Thats JUST a MIRAGE.................. 


@Bhai Zakir bhai any comments??? looks like your Congress-LJP-RJD alliance formula has failed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

eowyn said:


> Unhappy with UPA, Ram Vilas Paswan's party set to tie up with BJP - Hindustan Times



Interesting that he realized 10 years after being in UPA that he is infact upset with the ALLIANCE 

Must say that Paswan uncle is the most OPPORTUNISTIC politician of India, he was with NDA when it was in power, switched to UPA when it came to power & than switching to NDA when the chances of UPA coming to power is very less.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Paswan tie-up with Modi: Cong loses, but Nitish is the bigger loser | Firstpost
> 
> IDEOLOGY in political parties???? Thats JUST a MIRAGE..................
> 
> 
> @Bhai Zakir bhai any comments??? looks like your Congress-LJP-RJD alliance formula has failed




Dont start celebrating so soon. Talks are still on with Lalu and Congress in backroom. This might just be another one of his strategy to force Congress-RJD in conceding more seats. Unless Paswan confirms it himself, nothing can be said for sure.


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Dont start celebrating so soon. Talks are still on with Lalu and Congress in backroom. This might just be another one of his strategy to force Congress-RJD in conceding more seats. Unless Paswan confirms it himself, nothing can be said for sure.



Not celebrating, i don't care if he joins NDA or not, i just wanted to show that in Indian Politics there is nothing called IDEOLOGIES, everyone is greedy of power, if BJP/NDA gets sufficient nos. than the same political parties which are opposing modi of being communal, blah blah.....will align themselves with NDA. In any way, aligning with Congress with the congress will be a disaster as can be seen by various surveys, no one want to board a sinking ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> Not celebrating, i don't care if he joins NDA or not, i just wanted to show that in Indian Politics there is nothing called IDEOLOGIES, everyone is greedy of power, if BJP/NDA gets sufficient nos. than the same political parties which are opposing modi of being communal, blah blah.....will align themselves with NDA. In any way, aligning with Congress with the congress will be a disaster as can be seen by various surveys, no one want to board a sinking ship.




These are opportunist politicians and they are required to be killed politically. NAMO can certainly do that. He has eliminated political opponents in Gujatrat. He is capable to do that at National level, After killing these opportunists, He should rule country for at-least 20 years to make country Economic and Military super power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> For that matter even BSP will jump at the opportunity. End of the day these two political parties in UP will support whoever controls CBI. Atleast that's how Congress managed to gain their support throughout it's tenure.
> So I think lot of regional parties who are at the mercy of CBI will end up giving outside support to NDA, as long as it's in a majority position to form govt. Even Jagan Reddy doesn't want to be on the opposing side of CBI.



Yaar yeh log CBI sey itna darte kyo hai??? Kya hai esa CBI me???


----------



## Pumba

arp2041 said:


> Yaar yeh log CBI sey itna darte kyo hai??? Kya hai esa CBI me???



CBI ke hath me sabke gote hote hain . . . jo jyada uchke daba deti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Yaar yeh log CBI sey itna darte kyo hai??? Kya hai esa CBI me???



2 saal ka jail aur kahani finish.. 

CBI can always "fast track" various graft cases. Paswan is getting worried about Bokaro Steel plant scam..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> 2 saal ka jail aur kahani finish..
> 
> CBI can always "fast track" various graft cases. Paswan is getting worried about Bokaro Steel plant scam..




Not 2 years but at least 5 years like Lalu

Modi should warn these corrupt Politician to either support or face consequences.


----------



## jha

> The Congress seems to be losing an ally even before the party announced its grand alliance in Bihar. The prospects of Ram Vilas Paswan's Lok Janshakti Party joining the BJP-led National Democratic Alliance looked brighter on Sunday, though there has been no formal announcement yet from senior leaders on either side.
> 
> While top BJP leaders confirmed that LJP chief Ram Vilas Paswan met BJP president Rajnath Singh last week in the Capital, a former MP from the LJP told ET that his party has sealed a deal with the BJP. *The deal-breaker for the RJDCongress-LJP alliance could be the Jamui seat from where Paswan wants his son Chirag Paswan to contest.* Unless the Congress and RJD hand this seat over to Paswan, he could cross over to the NDA. According to sources, Congress leader Akhilesh Singh on Sunday called on Paswan to make a lastditch effort to stop him from leaving the RJD-Congress camp.
> 
> *But senior BJP leaders from Bihar, like former Deputy Chief Minister Sushil Modi, are in no hurry to announce the alliance. They are wary of Paswan's moves as they could be aimed at driving a hard bargain with the RJD and Congress. *
> 
> So far, only former LJP parliamentarian from Munger, Suraj Bhan, is sure about the tie-up. "I don't know about the number of seats that we will fight, but our alliance with BJP is final," he said.
> 
> The LJP seems to be upset with the RJD and Congress for not offering the seats that it hoped for. "The RJD and Congress are treating us like a football. The RJD sends us to the Congress and the latter wants us to talk to the RJD. The talks are off and we are free to go our way," a source close to Paswan told ET.* Paswan's party, with about 6-7 per cent vote share even in worst of times, for now has only fielded Suraj Bhan and its local spokesperson Rohit Kumar Singh to talk about an alliance with
> the BJP. And this primarily is the reason why BJP leaders are still waiting for the outcome of the talks. A senior BJP leader from Bihar said there was little substance, so far, in Suraj Bhan's claims. "There are some BJP leaders talking with LJP functionaries.
> 
> But we have not been kept in the loop. I doubt whether this alliance will happen. The LJP may be engaging with the BJP leaders to put pressure on the RJD and Congress to pocket one or two more seats," said a former BJP minister. *_But the state LJP spokesperson claimed that as part of a seat-sharing deal, the BJP has agreed to allot eight Lok Sabha seats even though "*our demand is for nine seats*". _
> 
> LJP sources said BJP leaders Ravi Shankar Prasad, Syed Shahnawaz Hussain and Rajiv Pratap Rudy were negotiating with LJP chief Paswan who is upset with both the RJD and Congress for ignoring its demands. Lalu Prasad's RJD too is miffed with the Congress' delay in finalising the seat-sharing pact.
> 
> According to sources, the RJD has told the Congress leadership that it will offer no more than 14 seats to the Congress which will then have to accommodate both LJP and NCP from this quota.
> 
> "*Laluji has submitted the list of 14 seats to the Congress saying it was free to take a decision whether it wanted an alliance or not,*" said an RJD leader. But the Congress has been demanding 17 seats with LJP seeking five-six seats.



Prospects of Ram Vilas Paswan’s LJP joining the BJP-led NDA look brighter - The Economic Times

So basically the issue is one seat. I think Congress will give one seat from its quota to Ramvilas and all " secular" forces will be back together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

heisenberg said:


> what about BJP-HJC alliance..it would be better if there would have a BJP-INLD alliance..jat votes will not vote for NDA especially in villages..i belong to jat agricultual family in kurukshetra ,so i have an idea about my community


Totally agree with you man, BJP-INLD alliance would be more productive for both parties. I belong to the same community but from Hisar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> Yaar yeh log CBI sey itna darte kyo hai??? Kya hai esa CBI me???




Lekin CBI Swamy se darti hai. His director literally pis in his pant from Swamy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

वाजपयी और उनके मंत्रियों द्वारा टेलीकोम एवं अन्य क्षेत्र के जल्दबाज़ी में लिए गए फैसलों की वजह से देश को रु. ४२,०८० करोड़ का नुक्सान हुआI क्या भाजपा इस पर कुछ कहेगी कभी? नहींI






वाजपयी और उनके मंत्रियों द्वारा टेलीकोम एवं अन्य क्षेत्र के जल्दबाज़ी में लिए गए फैसलों की वजह से देश को रु. ४२,०८० करोड़ का नुक्सान हुआI क्या भाजपा इस पर कुछ कहेगी कभी? नहींI


----------



## fsayed

agamdilawari said:


>


----------



## fsayed

*The UPA's new transparency revolution*



Posted by Dr. Shashi Tharoor on Sunday, 23 February 2014 in Politics

Font size: Print
More Sharing ServicesBookmark
0
0
With India poised for the upcoming general elections, 149.36 million first-time voters (according to the 2011 census) will make choices that will shape the country's destiny for the next five years. There was never a more interesting time to be a first-time Indian voter - or a tougher time to be a long-time Indian politician.

All of us who aspire to public office face an electorate that is certainly more aware and more anxious than ever before. One of the reasons people are more aware is the transparency that the United Progressive Alliance (UPA) has systematically brought into our politics. And that very transparency represents the best hope for effectively addressing the anxieties of 21st century India.







The rise of the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) both reflects and embodies the Indian public's desire for honest, capable and credible government. To suggest that we do not have it yet is a reflection of our country's realities, and not merely of the government's failings, real and imagined. As a society, not only do we need corruption-free governance, we need ethical conduct in business, bureaucracy, and even our homes. It is to achieve this that the UPA has taken unprecedented measures to bring transparency into our often opaque systems of governance. 

"Exhibit A" in the UPA's transparency narrative is the Right to Information Act, 2005, which has allowed every Indian citizen to demand information from government about how public resources are being spent. RTI is not an isolated example.

In 2012, the Public Procurement Bill was introduced in Parliament to eliminate unscrupulous practices in the acquisition of public goods and services. To safeguard and encourage persons who disclose the misuse of power in public offices, the government introduced the Whistle-Blowers Protection Bill of 2011 in Parliament.

By pushing for tax transparency and information exchange agreements (TIEA) and facilitating international consensus at the G-20 summit for taking action against tax havens, the government has also taken an important step in ensuring transparency beyond borders.

The joint drafting committee for the Lokpal and Lokayukta, comprising Shri Anna Hazare, members from civil society and members from the opposition, is an example of the UPA government's commitment to transparent governance. The final Lokpal and Lokayukta Act of 2013 enjoyed Anna's approval. And extending the ambit to the judiciary, the government introduced the Judicial Accountability Bill in 2010 that requires judges to declare their assets, and has provisions for addressing misconduct. A transparent judiciary is vital for consistency and for public acceptance of its application of the law.

The UPA's own experience has been that there is a very fine balancing act between pushing for transparent governance and safeguarding freedom of expression and the due process of debate. Transparent governance requires transparent politics. A real danger would be signing up for transparency but ending up with an autocracy or a Big Brother government overlooking every move.

While transparency in the delivery of governance is essential, transparency in the electoral process is a necessary prerequisite. The Indian National Congress (INC) is the only party that has acknowledged this by initiating an unprecedented experiment in Indian politics -- organising primaries within the party. While the process is still in its trial stage, it is a world away from the back-room deals in which other parties issue their tickets.

One other party has attempted parallel reforms. While there are concerns over its use of funding from outside the country, the rise of AAP has shown that it is possible to use new media to transparently fund a political campaign. The Congress Party gladly encourages other parties to emulate its efforts at electoral transparency.

Governance for the 21st century must be citizen-centric, with a service-oriented model that facilitates growth and development. With the National e-governance plan, the UPA has initiated a drastic transformation in this direction. We now have a network of more than 100,000 common service centres for the electronic delivery of public services to citizens in rural areas. Software tools and fonts from 22 Indian languages in 24 states ensure widespread access.

This is a record we are proud to stand on. Of course there are miles to go, and building on the UPA's initiatives in the previous two terms, even more can be done in the next term to deliver the governance we all aspire for. But whoever wins the next elections - and we hope it will be us again -- must deepen the commitment to accountability and transparency that the UPA has demonstrated in the last decade. Anything less would be a betrayal of the Indian people.

_(Article first appeared on ndtv.com)_

*Dr. Shashi Tharoor*

*Union Minister of State for Human Resource Development*



kurup said:


> Former *Congress* _*Chief Minister *_of *Gujarat* involved in scam .
> 
> Former Gujarat CM late Amarsinh Chaudhary guilty of large scale timber theft and tree cutting:Lokayukta report | DeshGujarat





agamdilawari said:


>


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> वाजपयी और उनके मंत्रियों द्वारा टेलीकोम एवं अन्य क्षेत्र के जल्दबाज़ी में लिए गए फैसलों की वजह से देश को रु. ४२,०८० करोड़ का नुक्सान हुआI क्या भाजपा इस पर कुछ कहेगी कभी? नहींI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> वाजपयी और उनके मंत्रियों द्वारा टेलीकोम एवं अन्य क्षेत्र के जल्दबाज़ी में लिए गए फैसलों की वजह से देश को रु. ४२,०८० करोड़ का नुक्सान हुआI क्या भाजपा इस पर कुछ कहेगी कभी? नहींI




Vajpayee did right thing to distribute license on FCFS bases as there were only 60 lakhs mobiles were there in 2001 or 02. Government got 9000 crore revenue. Congress Sale license at same price inspite of connection increased by 100 times. This is Chor congress. Supreme court rejected that because of obvious corruption reason while there is nothing to prove corruption in allocation in Vajpayee time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*The UPA's new transparency revolution*



Posted by Dr. Shashi Tharoor on Sunday, 23 February 2014 in Politics

Font size: Print
More Sharing ServicesBookmark
0
0
With India poised for the upcoming general elections, 149.36 million first-time voters (according to the 2011 census) will make choices that will shape the country's destiny for the next five years. There was never a more interesting time to be a first-time Indian voter - or a tougher time to be a long-time Indian politician.

All of us who aspire to public office face an electorate that is certainly more aware and more anxious than ever before. One of the reasons people are more aware is the transparency that the United Progressive Alliance (UPA) has systematically brought into our politics. And that very transparency represents the best hope for effectively addressing the anxieties of 21st century India.






The rise of the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) both reflects and embodies the Indian public's desire for honest, capable and credible government. To suggest that we do not have it yet is a reflection of our country's realities, and not merely of the government's failings, real and imagined. As a society, not only do we need corruption-free governance, we need ethical conduct in business, bureaucracy, and even our homes. It is to achieve this that the UPA has taken unprecedented measures to bring transparency into our often opaque systems of governance. 

"Exhibit A" in the UPA's transparency narrative is the Right to Information Act, 2005, which has allowed every Indian citizen to demand information from government about how public resources are being spent. RTI is not an isolated example.

In 2012, the Public Procurement Bill was introduced in Parliament to eliminate unscrupulous practices in the acquisition of public goods and services. To safeguard and encourage persons who disclose the misuse of power in public offices, the government introduced the Whistle-Blowers Protection Bill of 2011 in Parliament.

By pushing for tax transparency and information exchange agreements (TIEA) and facilitating international consensus at the G-20 summit for taking action against tax havens, the government has also taken an important step in ensuring transparency beyond borders.

The joint drafting committee for the Lokpal and Lokayukta, comprising Shri Anna Hazare, members from civil society and members from the opposition, is an example of the UPA government's commitment to transparent governance. The final Lokpal and Lokayukta Act of 2013 enjoyed Anna's approval. And extending the ambit to the judiciary, the government introduced the Judicial Accountability Bill in 2010 that requires judges to declare their assets, and has provisions for addressing misconduct. A transparent judiciary is vital for consistency and for public acceptance of its application of the law.

The UPA's own experience has been that there is a very fine balancing act between pushing for transparent governance and safeguarding freedom of expression and the due process of debate. Transparent governance requires transparent politics. A real danger would be signing up for transparency but ending up with an autocracy or a Big Brother government overlooking every move.

While transparency in the delivery of governance is essential, transparency in the electoral process is a necessary prerequisite. The Indian National Congress (INC) is the only party that has acknowledged this by initiating an unprecedented experiment in Indian politics -- organising primaries within the party. While the process is still in its trial stage, it is a world away from the back-room deals in which other parties issue their tickets.

One other party has attempted parallel reforms. While there are concerns over its use of funding from outside the country, the rise of AAP has shown that it is possible to use new media to transparently fund a political campaign. The Congress Party gladly encourages other parties to emulate its efforts at electoral transparency.

Governance for the 21st century must be citizen-centric, with a service-oriented model that facilitates growth and development. With the National e-governance plan, the UPA has initiated a drastic transformation in this direction. We now have a network of more than 100,000 common service centres for the electronic delivery of public services to citizens in rural areas. Software tools and fonts from 22 Indian languages in 24 states ensure widespread access.

This is a record we are proud to stand on. Of course there are miles to go, and building on the UPA's initiatives in the previous two terms, even more can be done in the next term to deliver the governance we all aspire for. But whoever wins the next elections - and we hope it will be us again -- must deepen the commitment to accountability and transparency that the UPA has demonstrated in the last decade. Anything less would be a betrayal of the Indian people.

_(Article first appeared on ndtv.com)_

*Dr. Shashi Tharoor*

*Union Minister of State for Human Resource Development*


HariPrasad said:


> Vajpayee did right thing to distribute license on FCFS bases as there were only 60 lakhs mobiles were there in 2001 or 02. Government got 9000 crore revenue. Congress Sale license at same price inspite of connection increased by 100 times. This is Chor congress. Supreme court rejected that because of obvious corruption reason while there is nothing to prove corruption in allocation in Vajpayee time.


double standard expected from supporter of bjp rss vhp


----------



## jha

HariPrasad said:


> Vajpayee did right thing to distribute license on FCFS bases as there were only 60 lakhs mobiles were there in 2001 or 02. Government got 9000 crore revenue. Congress Sale license at same price inspite of connection increased by 100 times. This is Chor congress. Supreme court rejected that because of obvious corruption reason while there is nothing to prove corruption in allocation in Vajpayee time.



Kis se baat kar rahe ho yaar... leave him alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *The UPA's new transparency revolution*
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by Dr. Shashi Tharoor on Sunday, 23 February 2014 in Politics
> 
> Font size: Print
> More Sharing ServicesBookmark
> 0
> 0
> With India poised for the upcoming general elections, 149.36 million first-time voters (according to the 2011 census) will make choices that will shape the country's destiny for the next five years. There was never a more interesting time to be a first-time Indian voter - or a tougher time to be a long-time Indian politician.
> 
> All of us who aspire to public office face an electorate that is certainly more aware and more anxious than ever before. One of the reasons people are more aware is the transparency that the United Progressive Alliance (UPA) has systematically brought into our politics. And that very transparency represents the best hope for effectively addressing the anxieties of 21st century India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rise of the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) both reflects and embodies the Indian public's desire for honest, capable and credible government. To suggest that we do not have it yet is a reflection of our country's realities, and not merely of the government's failings, real and imagined. As a society, not only do we need corruption-free governance, we need ethical conduct in business, bureaucracy, and even our homes. It is to achieve this that the UPA has taken unprecedented measures to bring transparency into our often opaque systems of governance.
> 
> "Exhibit A" in the UPA's transparency narrative is the Right to Information Act, 2005, which has allowed every Indian citizen to demand information from government about how public resources are being spent. RTI is not an isolated example.
> 
> In 2012, the Public Procurement Bill was introduced in Parliament to eliminate unscrupulous practices in the acquisition of public goods and services. To safeguard and encourage persons who disclose the misuse of power in public offices, the government introduced the Whistle-Blowers Protection Bill of 2011 in Parliament.
> 
> By pushing for tax transparency and information exchange agreements (TIEA) and facilitating international consensus at the G-20 summit for taking action against tax havens, the government has also taken an important step in ensuring transparency beyond borders.
> 
> The joint drafting committee for the Lokpal and Lokayukta, comprising Shri Anna Hazare, members from civil society and members from the opposition, is an example of the UPA government's commitment to transparent governance. The final Lokpal and Lokayukta Act of 2013 enjoyed Anna's approval. And extending the ambit to the judiciary, the government introduced the Judicial Accountability Bill in 2010 that requires judges to declare their assets, and has provisions for addressing misconduct. A transparent judiciary is vital for consistency and for public acceptance of its application of the law.
> 
> The UPA's own experience has been that there is a very fine balancing act between pushing for transparent governance and safeguarding freedom of expression and the due process of debate. Transparent governance requires transparent politics. A real danger would be signing up for transparency but ending up with an autocracy or a Big Brother government overlooking every move.
> 
> While transparency in the delivery of governance is essential, transparency in the electoral process is a necessary prerequisite. The Indian National Congress (INC) is the only party that has acknowledged this by initiating an unprecedented experiment in Indian politics -- organising primaries within the party. While the process is still in its trial stage, it is a world away from the back-room deals in which other parties issue their tickets.
> 
> One other party has attempted parallel reforms. While there are concerns over its use of funding from outside the country, the rise of AAP has shown that it is possible to use new media to transparently fund a political campaign. The Congress Party gladly encourages other parties to emulate its efforts at electoral transparency.
> 
> Governance for the 21st century must be citizen-centric, with a service-oriented model that facilitates growth and development. With the National e-governance plan, the UPA has initiated a drastic transformation in this direction. We now have a network of more than 100,000 common service centres for the electronic delivery of public services to citizens in rural areas. Software tools and fonts from 22 Indian languages in 24 states ensure widespread access.
> 
> This is a record we are proud to stand on. Of course there are miles to go, and building on the UPA's initiatives in the previous two terms, even more can be done in the next term to deliver the governance we all aspire for. But whoever wins the next elections - and we hope it will be us again -- must deepen the commitment to accountability and transparency that the UPA has demonstrated in the last decade. Anything less would be a betrayal of the Indian people.
> 
> _(Article first appeared on ndtv.com)_
> 
> *Dr. Shashi Tharoor*
> 
> *Union Minister of State for Human Resource Development*
> 
> double standard expected from supporter of bjp rss vhp




Wow what a source????!!!!! An article of a minister facing corruption charges in IPL and his wife dying in mysterious circumstances. I won't surprise you will quote Dawood ibrahim for peace and patriotism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> Who appointed you a spokes person of gujarat people.
> 
> It is not batter than Lalu's Bihar but batter than anything ruled by congress. Gujarat people have repeatedly given their mandate in favor of Good governance.



Is gujarat governance Idli batter or dosa batter?


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> double standard expected from supporter of bjp rss vhp




What double standard. Vajpayee got 9000 crore for 60 lakkh connection and Congress get same amount for 60 crore connection. You are exposed. Your taliking of double standard is as good as RG talking about eliminating corruption.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Is gujarat governance Idli batter or dosa batter?




For Gujarat Govt Idali and Dosa both are good. For congress rotten food is batter (Since rotten food goes into the stomach Anganvadi boys and money goes into congress politician pockets).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi interacts with ex-servicemen in Dehradun(Uttarakhand).


----------



## SpArK

*Haryana Congress Govt hands out a pittance in the name of compensation*

GURGAON, February 23, 2014






Special ArrangementASTOUNDING APATHY: A farmer displays a cheque for Rs.2 handed out to him as compensation for crop damage.


*The Haryana government has handed out cheques for Re.1, Rs.2 and Rs.3 to farmers in Mewat for compensation for crops damaged in hailstorms in January-February last year*.


Here is a shocker from Haryana. The State Government has handed out cheques for as little as Re.1, Rs.2 and Rs.3 to farmers in neighbouring Mewat as compensation for crop damage last year.

The meagre compensation has caused resentment among farmers *who will now have to shell out several hundred rupees to open accounts in banks to encash the cheques. Some of the farmers reportedly tore the cheques in protest.*

The compensation has been granted for crops damaged in hailstorm in January-February last year. “The compensation has been decided based on a Revenue Department survey of affected villages. We have been entrusted with the task of distributing close to 3,000 cheques in 14 villages in Mewat. *The compensation cheques have been handed over to more than 300 beneficiaries so far. Some of the cheques are for as little as Re.1, Rs.2, Rs.12 and Rs.50 and similar amounts,” said an Agriculture Department official at the block-level.*

“This is cruel joke on farmers. What’s the point in offering cheques for such meagre amounts. Almost 90 per cent of the farmers lost all their produce in the hailstorm last year and this is what they are being offered as compensation. Even beggars will not accept it. Also, the cheques are drawn on Syndicate Bank and the beneficiaries will have to spend a few hundreds rupees on opening accounts to get the compensation money. Travelling to the bank itself will cost us Rs.20-25 one way. The least the government could have done was to issue cheques drawn on banks located in the village,” said Majeed, a villager from Punhana.

Asserting that that there were several discrepancies in the survey, Mr. Majeed, said: *“Even those who sold their land holdings a decade ago figure among the beneficiaries.”*

“*Huge sums of money must have been spent in carrying out the survey to assess the loss caused due to the hailstorm and then to distribute the compensation amount. What is the point in carrying out the exercise if the affected farmers is to get a mere Rs.2 as compensation*,” rued Salim, another villager.

*Haryana Govt hands out a pittance in the name of compensation - The Hindu*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

As President of the Indian National Congress, Smt Sonia Gandhi has been courageous, dedicated, humble, trustworthy and compassionate. Under her wise leadership, the governance of both UPA I and UPA II has been efficient and pro-active. The ‘Food Security Bill’, a brilliant initiative and a decade long crusade marks the beginning of food revolution in India and also highlights the foresightedness of Smt Gandhi.

Absolute dedication to people’s work, inclusive growth policies and commitment to secularism precisely defines her political fabric and style. Her persona is such that even the opposition leaders could not stop themselves from praising the longest serving Congress president.

With Congress salutes Smt Gandhi for epitomising strength and for being a woman of substance.



SpArK said:


> *Haryana Congress Govt hands out a pittance in the name of compensation*
> 
> GURGAON, February 23, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special ArrangementASTOUNDING APATHY: A farmer displays a cheque for Rs.2 handed out to him as compensation for crop damage.
> 
> 
> *The Haryana government has handed out cheques for Re.1, Rs.2 and Rs.3 to farmers in Mewat for compensation for crops damaged in hailstorms in January-February last year*.
> 
> 
> Here is a shocker from Haryana. The State Government has handed out cheques for as little as Re.1, Rs.2 and Rs.3 to farmers in neighbouring Mewat as compensation for crop damage last year.
> 
> The meagre compensation has caused resentment among farmers *who will now have to shell out several hundred rupees to open accounts in banks to encash the cheques. Some of the farmers reportedly tore the cheques in protest.*
> 
> The compensation has been granted for crops damaged in hailstorm in January-February last year. “The compensation has been decided based on a Revenue Department survey of affected villages. We have been entrusted with the task of distributing close to 3,000 cheques in 14 villages in Mewat. *The compensation cheques have been handed over to more than 300 beneficiaries so far. Some of the cheques are for as little as Re.1, Rs.2, Rs.12 and Rs.50 and similar amounts,” said an Agriculture Department official at the block-level.*
> 
> “This is cruel joke on farmers. What’s the point in offering cheques for such meagre amounts. Almost 90 per cent of the farmers lost all their produce in the hailstorm last year and this is what they are being offered as compensation. Even beggars will not accept it. Also, the cheques are drawn on Syndicate Bank and the beneficiaries will have to spend a few hundreds rupees on opening accounts to get the compensation money. Travelling to the bank itself will cost us Rs.20-25 one way. The least the government could have done was to issue cheques drawn on banks located in the village,” said Majeed, a villager from Punhana.
> 
> Asserting that that there were several discrepancies in the survey, Mr. Majeed, said: *“Even those who sold their land holdings a decade ago figure among the beneficiaries.”*
> 
> “*Huge sums of money must have been spent in carrying out the survey to assess the loss caused due to the hailstorm and then to distribute the compensation amount. What is the point in carrying out the exercise if the affected farmers is to get a mere Rs.2 as compensation*,” rued Salim, another villager.
> *Haryana Govt hands out a pittance in the name of compensation - The Hindu*


unfortunate incidence officers involve and who had done this work must b punished


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> *What double standard. Vajpayee got 9000 crore for 60 lakkh connection and Congress get same amount for 60 crore connection. You are exposed. Your taliking of double standard is as good as RG talking about eliminating corruption.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Gujarat Govt Idali and Dosa both are good. For congress rotten food is batter (Since rotten food goes into the stomach Anganvadi boys and money goes into congress politician pockets).



You don't know much about this stuff do you?


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *The UPA's new transparency revolution*
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by Dr. Shashi Tharoor on Sunday, 23 February 2014 in Politics
> 
> Font size: Print
> More Sharing ServicesBookmark
> 0
> 0
> With India poised for the upcoming general elections, 149.36 million first-time voters (according to the 2011 census) will make choices that will shape the country's destiny for the next five years. There was never a more interesting time to be a first-time Indian voter - or a tougher time to be a long-time Indian politician.
> 
> All of us who aspire to public office face an electorate that is certainly more aware and more anxious than ever before. One of the reasons people are more aware is the transparency that the United Progressive Alliance (UPA) has systematically brought into our politics. And that very transparency represents the best hope for effectively addressing the anxieties of 21st century India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rise of the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) both reflects and embodies the Indian public's desire for honest, capable and credible government. To suggest that we do not have it yet is a reflection of our country's realities, and not merely of the government's failings, real and imagined. As a society, not only do we need corruption-free governance, we need ethical conduct in business, bureaucracy, and even our homes. It is to achieve this that the UPA has taken unprecedented measures to bring transparency into our often opaque systems of governance.
> 
> "Exhibit A" in the UPA's transparency narrative is the Right to Information Act, 2005, which has allowed every Indian citizen to demand information from government about how public resources are being spent. RTI is not an isolated example.
> 
> In 2012, the Public Procurement Bill was introduced in Parliament to eliminate unscrupulous practices in the acquisition of public goods and services. To safeguard and encourage persons who disclose the misuse of power in public offices, the government introduced the Whistle-Blowers Protection Bill of 2011 in Parliament.
> 
> By pushing for tax transparency and information exchange agreements (TIEA) and facilitating international consensus at the G-20 summit for taking action against tax havens, the government has also taken an important step in ensuring transparency beyond borders.
> 
> The joint drafting committee for the Lokpal and Lokayukta, comprising Shri Anna Hazare, members from civil society and members from the opposition, is an example of the UPA government's commitment to transparent governance. The final Lokpal and Lokayukta Act of 2013 enjoyed Anna's approval. And extending the ambit to the judiciary, the government introduced the Judicial Accountability Bill in 2010 that requires judges to declare their assets, and has provisions for addressing misconduct. A transparent judiciary is vital for consistency and for public acceptance of its application of the law.
> 
> The UPA's own experience has been that there is a very fine balancing act between pushing for transparent governance and safeguarding freedom of expression and the due process of debate. Transparent governance requires transparent politics. A real danger would be signing up for transparency but ending up with an autocracy or a Big Brother government overlooking every move.
> 
> While transparency in the delivery of governance is essential, transparency in the electoral process is a necessary prerequisite. The Indian National Congress (INC) is the only party that has acknowledged this by initiating an unprecedented experiment in Indian politics -- organising primaries within the party. While the process is still in its trial stage, it is a world away from the back-room deals in which other parties issue their tickets.
> 
> One other party has attempted parallel reforms. While there are concerns over its use of funding from outside the country, the rise of AAP has shown that it is possible to use new media to transparently fund a political campaign. The Congress Party gladly encourages other parties to emulate its efforts at electoral transparency.
> 
> Governance for the 21st century must be citizen-centric, with a service-oriented model that facilitates growth and development. With the National e-governance plan, the UPA has initiated a drastic transformation in this direction. We now have a network of more than 100,000 common service centres for the electronic delivery of public services to citizens in rural areas. Software tools and fonts from 22 Indian languages in 24 states ensure widespread access.
> 
> This is a record we are proud to stand on. Of course there are miles to go, and building on the UPA's initiatives in the previous two terms, even more can be done in the next term to deliver the governance we all aspire for. But whoever wins the next elections - and we hope it will be us again -- must deepen the commitment to accountability and transparency that the UPA has demonstrated in the last decade. Anything less would be a betrayal of the Indian people.
> 
> _(Article first appeared on ndtv.com)_
> 
> *Dr. Shashi Tharoor*
> 
> *Union Minister of State for Human Resource Development*
> 
> double standard expected from supporter of bjp rss vhp




this fellow is Highly corrupt. Congress delayed Lokpal since the time of Shastri ji. Passed only when the face the fear of being wipped out in election on corruption issue.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> You don't know much about this stuff do you?




Why do not you prove me wrong? 

Come out with fact and figures and keep your Idali, dosa sort of nonsense with you.


----------



## SpArK

fsayed said:


>



Miss Maino's grace was known first to Rajesh pilot and madhavrao scindia before Rajeevji knew it during the college days when she was learning english as a subject.


----------



## jha

Jairam Ramesh speaking for division of Uttar Pradesh. He says that a state of the size of UP is impossible to govern. I fully support this viewpoint. UP , Bihar , Maharashtra must be reorganized. West Bengal should also be also looked into.

Seems like a sensible leader. Sadly will never get his due in his party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Cracks in the BJP came out in open*

*BJP's tallest leader in punjab and Lok Sabha MP Navjot Singh Sidhu skips Modi's rally*

Navjot Singh Sidhu skips Narendra Modi's rally - The Economic Times

Navjot Sidhu skips Narendra Modi`s rally in Punjab

Navjot Singh Sidhu's wife takes on Punjab BJP chief - The Times of India


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fsayed said:


>


No offense bro, but how much can one get by posting these pictures/stories? Any idea?
PS - I get nothing from BJP/Modi.  Modi - bad boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*BJP is sinking ship in Himanchal Pradesh*

*BJP's tallest leader and Kangra BJP MP Rajan Sushant joins AAP*

Kangra MP Rajan Sushant joins AAP

BJP MP Rajan Sushant joins AAP. He is MP from Kangra, Himachal Pradesh. #AAP. Reports @pandeypoonamNBT : NBTDilli

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...rajan-sushant-joins-aap/article1-1187205.aspx



SarthakGanguly said:


> No offense bro, but how much can one get by posting these pictures/stories? Any idea?
> PS - I get nothing from BJP/Modi.  Modi - bad boy




What sardar patel or gandhi or ambedkar or netaji subash chandra bose or bhagat singh or chandrashekar azad or maulana azad got for doing their bit for their country??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Old issue.


What happened to these guys and money??

Look at the congress allies and members list.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> this fellow is Highly corrupt. Congress delayed Lokpal since the time of Shastri ji. Passed only when the face the fear of being wipped out in election on corruption issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do not you prove me wrong?
> 
> Come out with fact and figures and keep your Idali, dosa sort of nonsense with you.



That will not make the argument 'batter'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Hey folks keep it civil, else I will bring in Buttsy and this will be a stinky mess  
@RAMPAGE @Armstrong - stay on alert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

TRS chief meets Rahul Gandhi, fuels speculations - The Times of India
NEW DELHI: Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) leader Kalvakuntla Chandrashekar Rao(KCR) met Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi on Monday.

KCR had met Congress president Sonia Gandhi on Sunday to express his gratitude for passing the Telangana bill.

The meeting led to speculations over the possibility of KCR aligning with the Congress.

"I have met Sonia Gandhi to express my gratitude for the passage of the Telangana bill. All our family members have come to meet her," said Rao.

"She has assured me that she is going to address all our concerns and discuss it with the PM. Digvijay Singh will be in touch with me in the meantime," he said.

"She said she would call me back for another meeting. I am here in Delhi for few more days as I am planning to meet the Prime Minister Manmohan Singh as well," he added.


----------



## fsayed

TRS chief meets Rahul Gandhi, fuels speculations - The Times of India
NEW DELHI: Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) leader Kalvakuntla Chandrashekar Rao(KCR) met Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi on Monday.

KCR had met Congress president Sonia Gandhi on Sunday to express his gratitude for passing the Telangana bill.

The meeting led to speculations over the possibility of KCR aligning with the Congress.

"I have met Sonia Gandhi to express my gratitude for the passage of the Telangana bill. All our family members have come to meet her," said Rao.

"She has assured me that she is going to address all our concerns and discuss it with the PM. Digvijay Singh will be in touch with me in the meantime," he said.

"She said she would call me back for another meeting. I am here in Delhi for few more days as I am planning to meet the Prime Minister Manmohan Singh as well," he added.


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

^^ I dont think KCR will merge with Congress as they will loose their significance. An alliance on the line of NCP-Congress seems to be very much on cards.


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> What sardar patel or ambedkar or netaji subash chandra bose or bhagat singh or chandrashekar azad or maulana azad got for doing their bit for their country??



Trust me mate......*tu in sab key pairo ki dhool bhi nahi hai*..........better not to compare yourself with these great legends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP's tallest leader and Kangra BJP MP Rajan Sushant joins AAP
> 
> Kangra MP Rajan Sushant joins AAP
> 
> What sardar patel or gandhi or ambedkar or netaji subash chandra bose or bhagat singh or chandrashekar azad or maulana azad got for doing their bit for their country??



If I am not wrong, he was suspended from BJP. And Tallest leader..?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

*Sometimes emotions are too difficult to control, an ex soldier hugs Rahul in interaction with him thanking for his initiative on "one rank one pension"*





*Rahul interacting with ex army personnel and discussing how they can be enhanced govt. support.*


----------



## VeeraBahadur

fsayed said:


>


 How much built and how much upgraded since 2004 with credible data ?? Am I asking for too much ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*SAIL fires BJP minister's son in job scam*


SAIL fires ex-mantri’s son over job scam - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthlover

Modi is lower caste bhangee hindu who wants to become a next PM of india...incredible india..


----------



## VeeraBahadur

This is how you guys spread propaganda . Just 4 days back only on the eve of LS polls 7200 km. of out of those 18000 km. (doubtfull) were added to show the numbers.

Cabinet nod to convert 7,200 km of state roads into highways - The Hindu: Mobile Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

truthlover said:


> Modi is lower caste bhangee who wants to become a next PM of india...incredible india..



It's indeed incredible that any person who has the right qualifications can become the PM of the country unlike some other countries where it is barred for people from certain religions to occupy the post .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhai Zakir

jha said:


> If I am not wrong, he was suspended from BJP. And Tallest leader..?




*Feku fans can't argue him as a turncoat as he is exposing and protesting against the corruption in the BJP for last 2 years not just before Lok Sabha elections.*

*He was a honest person targeted by the BJP because he exposed the corruption in the BJP:*

SHIMLA: Ahead of the 2014 parliamentary elections, new political equations are set to emerge in state politics as Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) MP from Kangra, Rajan Sushant, has finally left the party. *Sushant had raised his voice against the previous BJP regime over the corruption issue, *after which he was suspended from the party for six years. Besides leaving BJP, Sushant has also resigned as MP.

Rajan Sushant resigns as Kangra MP, quits BJP - The Times of India

*"I have resigned from the BJP as it has lost its ideology and been compromising with corruption.* I resigned as an MP too," Sushant told reporters in Delhi after resigning.

For quite some time, Sushant, the MP from Kangra, has been openly criticising state party leaders, including former chief minister Prem Kumar Dhumal.

*He was also axed from the party's state executive council in May 2011 for demanding a narco-analysis test of Dhumal and his then cabinet ministers over corruption.*

Himachal BJP MP resigns from party, Lok Sabha - Yahoo News India


----------



## 45'22'

Secularpakistani said:


> yes before partition there were indian customers in hira mandi so when are coming lahore to meet your grandmother ??  I will welcome you at wagha border but only if you ask your grandma to give me a fine rate


@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Oscar sir


----------



## fsayed

VeeraBahadur said:


> How much built and how much upgraded since 2004 with credible data ?? Am I asking for too much ??


Indian road network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fsayed

*Congress Vice President Sh. Rahul Gandhi talking to family of soldiers. Rahul was overwhelmingly thanked for pushing up long held demand of "one rank,one pension"*


----------



## Pumba

Secularpakistani said:


> yes before partition there were indian customers in hira mandi so when are coming lahore to meet your grandmother ??  I will welcome you at wagha border but only if you ask your grandma to give me a fine rate



is this how the seculars in Pakistan talk ?

i feel sorry for those who taught you how to behave while interacting with ppl

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Whats with the pakistani butthurt???


----------



## Bhai Zakir

VeeraBahadur said:


> This is how you guys spread propaganda . Just 4 days back only on the eve of LS polls 7200 km. of out of those 18000 km. (doubtfull) were added to show the numbers.
> 
> Cabinet nod to convert 7,200 km of state roads into highways - The Hindu: Mobile Edition




Are u preteen kid or what. Can u differentiate between "NATIONAL HIGHWAYS BUILD" and state roads converting approval into "APPROVED TO BE NATIONAL HIGHWAYS" 

This news is of converting state roads into national highways.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Secularpakistani said:


> yes before partition there were indian customers in hira mandi so when are coming lahore to meet your grandmother ??  I will welcome you at wagha border but only if you ask your grandma to give me a fine rate




You are getting too much mind washing doses in your madarsa . BUT You are right Indians were your family's customer since pre 1947 days  I hope they paid you handsomely now, Go and ask your mom that who is your real father  Or did you got dicked by your brother just now


----------



## 45'22'

dont spam this thread with off topic posts...........go fight somewhere else


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

SC dismisses PIL against Shinde - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: The Supreme Court on Monday dismissed a PIL seeking a CBI probe into alleged interference by Union home ministerSushilkumar Shinde in the Delhi Police investigation into alleged IPL spot-fixing. 

An apex court bench headed by Chief Justice P Sathasivam said that it could not hear serious allegations just on media reports. 

The court told petitioner Shiv Kumar Tripathi that if he had appropriate evidence he should move the appropriate forum. 

Tripathi's plea is based on BJP leader and former home secretary RK Singh's claim of Shinde's interference in the probe.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

VeeraBahadur said:


> You are getting too much mind washing doses in your madarsa . BUT You are right Indians were your family's customer since pre 1947 days  I hope they paid you handsomely now, Go and ask your mom that who is your real father  Or did you got dicked by your brother just now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

fsayed said:


> Indian road network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



So lame , I was asking for last 10 years . You didn't tell me how much upgraded and how much new road built.

Read this too, this is only 4 days old.

Cabinet nod to convert 7,200 km of state roads into highways - The Hindu: Mobile Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Bhai Zakir said:


> What sardar patel or gandhi or ambedkar or netaji subash chandra bose or bhagat singh or chandrashekar azad or maulana azad got for doing their bit for their country??


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> Are u preteen kid or what. Can u differentiate between "NATIONAL HIGHWAYS BUILD" and state roads converting approval into "APPROVED TO BE NATIONAL HIGHWAYS"
> 
> This news is of converting state roads into national highways.




Are you complete idiot ??I was referring to the figures of 18000 posted by your @fsayed. And out of those 18000 (upgraded + built) ,7200 were added only 4 days back. 

Follow the sequence of posts before parading your idiocy.

See the pic once again, I was referring to.








See, what is the meaning of *UPGRADATION* in terms of roads. 

23 State highways to be upgraded - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Trust me mate......*tu in sab key pairo ki dhool bhi nahi hai*..........better not to compare yourself with these great legends.



You mentioned in one of your post - You give up - White Flag - Can't fight with Paid Bot, as you ain't get paid -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Sixth congress MLA in Gujarat resigns, switches to BJP*


> The Gujarat Congress was down by one more MLA as Chhabil Patel representing Abdasa assembly seat in Kutch district resigned Monday to join the BJP.
> He became the sixth Congress MLA to resign after 2012 assembly election and the third to have resigned even as the budget session is on. With Patel switching loyalities, the Congress in the house of 182, is now left with 51 seats.
> The Congress came into damage control mode with general secretary in charge of Gujarat, Gurudas Kamat rushing to contain the exodus. He is expected to be meeting the remaining MLAs.
> Patel, who remained absent in the on going assembly session, submitted his resignation to Speaker Vaju Vala during the break in the first session.
> The two-time MLA Patel reasoned that Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi is the only right choice for the PM post, he decided to come back to the BJP that he had left 18 years back.
> ” I want him (Modi) to become PM and lead the country. By joining the BJP I want to make my contribution as soldier”, said Patel soon after putting in his papers.
> He maintained that his reunion with the BJP is unconditional and he did not expect any reward.
> Like some of MLAs who switched loyalties – Vitthal Radadiya (Dhoraji), Jasa Barad ( Somnath), Patel was also originally from BJP and had supported former CM Shankersinh Vaghela in 1997 to topple the Keshubhai Patel government, to form the Rashtriya Janata Party, which was later merged with the Congress.
> Earlier, Himmatnagar MLA Rajendra Chavda, Jetpur MLA and son of Vitthal Radadiya, Jayesh and GPP Visavadar MLA Keshubhai Patel have also resigned.
> Except Keshubhai, all the others have joined the BJP. Keshubhai, however, citing ill health resigned after his son Bharat joined the BJP.
> 
> Sixth congress MLA in Gujarat resigns, switches to BJP | The Indian Express



Yeh lo ji... Aur ek nikal gaya! 
This is getting hilarious! Sitting MLAs are deserting Congress for BJP. If this trend continues this way there won't be any opposition left in Gujarat come Election time!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> You mentioned in one of your post - You give up - White Flag - Can't fight with Paid Bot, as you ain't get paid -



YES, but have to answer him when he is making a FOOL of himself 



fsayed said:


> SC dismisses PIL against Shinde - The Times of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Supreme Court on Monday dismissed a PIL seeking a CBI probe into alleged interference by Union home ministerSushilkumar Shinde in the Delhi Police investigation into alleged IPL spot-fixing.
> 
> An apex court bench headed by Chief Justice P Sathasivam said that it could not hear serious allegations just on media reports.
> 
> The court told petitioner Shiv Kumar Tripathi that if he had appropriate evidence he should move the appropriate forum.
> 
> Tripathi's plea is based on BJP leader and former home secretary RK Singh's claim of Shinde's interference in the probe.



Why are you posting Congress' news in BJP section when there is a separate section for it? or is it that you know, no one will give heed to it there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

BREAKING NEWS : Congress to organise Duddhu with Buddhu chat at Rahul Gandhi milk stalls.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> YES, but have to answer him when he is making a FOOL of himself



When someone makes fool out of himself.. don't answer! Sit back & enjoy the foolishness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

BREAKING NEWS : Congress to organise Duddhu with Buddhu chat at Rahul Gandhi milk stalls. @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> BREAKING NEWS : Congress to organise Duddhu with Buddhu chat at Rahul Gandhi milk stalls.


& the new slogan will be Duddhu pio aur Buddhu bano!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> & the new slogan will be Duddhu pio aur *Buddhu bano*!



Nahi Bhai Zakir Bano.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> BREAKING NEWS : Congress to organise Duddhu with Buddhu chat at Rahul Gandhi milk stalls. @arp2041


& the new slogan will be Duddhu pio aur Buddhu bano....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> BREAKING NEWS : Congress to organise Duddhu with Buddhu chat at Rahul Gandhi milk stalls. @arp2041



fata hua duddhu with Congress ka guddu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437895552932392961

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

The Congress-led UPA government has substantially hiked the outlay for the mid-day meal scheme. It had allocated Rs. 11,937 crore for the scheme in 2012-13 against Rs. 1,325 crore by the NDA govt in 2003-04 – a nine fold jump. 
Read more: Vision - INC


----------



## VeeraBahadur

fsayed said:


> The Congress-led UPA government has substantially hiked the outlay for the mid-day meal scheme. It had allocated Rs. 11,937 crore for the scheme in 2012-13 against Rs. 1,325 crore by the NDA govt in 2003-04 – a nine fold jump.
> Read more: Vision - INC



But agents of foreign countries like Italy has successfully reduced the defence expenditure to lowest of GDP % since the days when nehru got 1962 drubbing. 

jab country hi nahi bachega toh uske bacche kaha se bachenge ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

VeeraBahadur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437895552932392961



It's a genuine question... & the answer is 6 sitting Congress MLAs so far. Donno about MP numbers... if someone can help me out here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437900210816040961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

JanjaWeed said:


> *Sixth congress MLA in Gujarat resigns, switches to BJP*
> 
> 
> Yeh lo ji... Aur ek nikal gaya!
> This is getting hilarious! Sitting MLAs are deserting Congress for BJP. If this trend continues this way there won't be any opposition left in Gujarat come Election time!



If u don't know the fact then Google about them.

*These are all old bjp pigs who ditched BJP to join congress and now back in the sludge. *


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


> If u don't know the fact then Google about them.
> 
> *These are all old bjp pigs who ditched BJP to join congress and now back in the sludge. *



aaah.. aren't you cute my little tweedle!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

Bhai Zakir said:


> If u don't know the fact then Google about them.
> 
> *These are all old bjp pigs who ditched BJP to join congress and now back in the sludge. *



Does not change the fact that they have understood that congress is a sinking ship and has decided ditch the congress .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*A big blow to the BJP and Modi's dream of a alliance with NCP*


Pawar attacks Modi, terms his development model not all-inclusive - Hindustan Times

Pawar attacks Narendra Modi on Gujarat riots, BJP reacts | Watch the video - Yahoo India

Pawar attacks Modi on riots | The Asian Age



JanjaWeed said:


> aaah.. aren't you cute my little tweedle!












kurup said:


> Does not change the fact that they have understood that congress is a sinking ship and has decided ditch the congress .



What about HP BJP MP joining AAP or BJP MP Navjot Singh Siddhu againt Modi and BJP's corruption??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bhai Zakir said:


>


Aah.. that's like a good monkey. Which one are you out of those saluting lot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

JanjaWeed said:


> Aah.. that's like a good monkey. Which one are you out of those saluting lot?


After throwing the Sikh farmers out of Gujarat, Modi now lies to them in his Ludhiana meeting : Truth Of Gujarat
You are here: Home ∼ After throwing the Sikh farmers out of Gujarat, Modi now lies to them in his Ludhiana meeting
*After throwing the Sikh farmers out of Gujarat, Modi now lies to them in his Ludhiana meeting*
Mukul Sinha February 24, 2014 | Leave a response



Sikh farmers from Gujarat meeting Punjab Chief Minister seeking support for the agitation for land
Sikhs from Punjab and Haryana went to Gujarat in 1965-66 when Lal Bahadur Shastri, the then Prime Minister, had given priority to farmers from Punjab, Haryana, to settle in the border areas for security purposes – like Kutch in Gujarat. The farmers with permanent ownership of the land have all the relevant official documents such as the residence proof, land ownership papers, voter’s identity cards, ration cards, electricity bills, mortgage deeds, and nationality and birth certificates of their children to make a claim.

Since 2010, however, the *Kutch district collector had frozen* the lands of more than 1,000 Sikh and Haryanvi farmer families and had taken all their records into his custody. The Gujarat government said the action was taken under the provisions of the 1972 Kutch Area Tenancy Act and the Gujarat Tenancy Act that prohibited tillers from outside Gujarat to own farm-land in the state.

Around 30 non-Gujarat agriculturists who have been living in Kutch since 1966 had approached the Gujarat High Court in 2008. The court, in a landmark judgement in June, 2012, ruled that a farmer from anywhere in India could purchase agricultural land in Gujarat. The court quashed a 1972 state government circular that barred farmers from outside Gujarat to own land in the state as an agriculturist as reported by Mahesh Trivedi in Khaleej Times. The Gujarat Government however moved the Apex Court *challenging* the order of the High Court and the sword is *still* hanging over the heads of the Sikh farmers. The Sikh farmers thereafter had started their agitation in support of their land which they had owned and tilled for half a century.

Moreover, as recent as December 2013, the Kutch collector has stated on record that he is not in a position to defreeze lands of a majority of the *800* farmers. He stated:

We have defrozen the land of 52 farmers after it was found that the state government had given them Santhani (given to landless labourers for farming) land. However, we cannot defreeze land of other claimant farmers as they are not farmers or Santhani land holders as per the government records

The people have to therefore judge the two tweets of Narendra Modi that he sent immediately after his Ludhiana meeting on 23rd February, 2014, trying to make it appear that Government of Gujarat had taken no action to deprive the Sikh farmers of their land but the entire story was created by “vested interest to mislead people”:

Tweet 1: Farmers from Punjab have done excellent work in Kutch! Sadly, some people with vested interests are more interested in misleading the people.

Tweet 2: Our nation is one! No Sikh farmer will ever be asked to leave Kutch. They are an integral part of Gujarat & the state belongs to them.




Modi tweets – Sikh Farmers
Quite apart from the shameless hypocrisy involved in the U-turn by defreezing land of a selected 52 farmers, Gujarat Government *continues* with their case (Special Leave Petition) against the Kutch farmers in the Supreme Court. Also, whose “vested interests” is Mr Modi talking about? It was Gujarat Government who had frozen the land of the Sikh farmers. When the Gujarat High Court ruled in favour of the Sikh farmers, it was Gujarat Government that had filed a petition in Supreme Court against the Gujarat High Court judgement.

If Mr Modi, really values the ‘excellent work’ of Sikh farmers and wants to help them, let him do one thing: *withdraw the case (Special Leave Petition) filed by Government Gujarat* against the order of the Gujarat High Court which had upheld the land-rights of the Sikhs of Kutch.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Bhai Zakir said:


> *A big blow to the BJP and Modi's dream of a alliance with NCP*
> 
> Pawar attacks Modi, terms his development model not all-inclusive - Hindustan Times
> 
> Pawar attacks Narendra Modi on Gujarat riots, BJP reacts | Watch the video - Yahoo India
> 
> Pawar attacks Modi on riots | The Asian Age



Good developement as far as BJP is considered .

BJP is better off without the !diots like Sharad Pawar in the alliance .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Bhai Zakir said:


> *A big blow to the BJP and Modi's dream of a alliance with NCP*
> 
> 
> Pawar attacks Modi, terms his development model not all-inclusive - Hindustan Times
> 
> Pawar attacks Narendra Modi on Gujarat riots, BJP reacts | Watch the video - Yahoo India
> 
> Pawar attacks Modi on riots | The Asian Age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about HP BJP MP joining AAP or BJP MP Navjot Singh Siddhu againt Modi and BJP's corruption??



Pawar tried to hitch to NDA but after Shiv Shena retort they are back to their agenda of propaganda. 

BJP slams U-turn by Pawar on Modi - The Times of India

Political U-turn by Sharad Pawar, Raj Thackeray not very surprising | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

The only party which has more media crowd then supporters for every slightest thing... still say media is against them...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> Does not change the fact that they have understood that congress is a sinking ship and has decided ditch the congress .


Sshhh... you do not talk sense with these guys! 'cause it doesn't make it to them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Split in RJD looks certain, 13 MLAs urge Bihar Governor to consider them as a separate entity: Sources.




Prabhubhai Vasava.. MLA (Mandvi, Surat) Resigned as MLA and From Congress.. Joined BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Jason bourne said:


> Split in RJD looks certain, 13 MLAs urge Bihar Governor to consider them as a separate entity: Sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prabhubhai Vasava.. MLA (Mandvi, Surat) Resigned as MLA and From Congress.. Joined BJP



There are how many RJD MLAs in Bihar assembly in total??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Split in RJD looks certain, 13 MLAs urge Bihar Governor to consider them as a separate entity: Sources.




13 MLAs of RJD resign and are set to join Nitish Kumar's party JD(U) in Bihar

That's good! It will work wonders for BJP if there is a split in vote share of so called secular flag bearers.


----------



## kaykay

VeeraBahadur said:


> There are how many RJD MLAs in Bihar assembly in total??


22.



JanjaWeed said:


> 13 MLAs of RJD resign and are set to join Nitish Kumar's party JD(U) in Bihar
> 
> That's good! It will work wonders for BJP if there is a split in vote share of so called secular flag bearers.


Thats perfect for BJP. This will completely expose JDU among those voters who are confuse between JDU and BJP. And also weaken RJD. Ek tir se do nishana.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

kaykay said:


> 22.



That's more than half of them splitting up .... good ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> 13 MLAs of RJD resign and are set to join Nitish Kumar's party JD(U) in Bihar
> That's good! It will work wonders for BJP if there is a split in vote share of so called secular flag bearers.





Pawar and his party were shown the door by Modi and BJP. Afterall they cannot ally with a congress covert party and this guy pawar started to attack Modi again. 



Parul said:


> BREAKING NEWS : Congress to organise Duddhu with Buddhu chat at Rahul Gandhi milk stalls. @arp2041



All milk stalls in UP were closed within 2 days 



kurup said:


> That's more than half of them splitting up .... good ....



It will be Modi on one side and all parties on the other in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

CorporateAffairs said:


> Pawar and his party were shown the door by Modi and BJP. Afterall they cannot ally with a congress covert party and this guy pawar started to attack Modi again.
> 
> 
> 
> All milk stalls in UP were closed within 2 days



Bahise toh Mullaha AJam Khan ki Kohe thi, why didn congress close the Milk Stals @Bhai Zakir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

kurup said:


> That's more than half of them splitting up .... good ....


Yes and It will further(to an extent but not very much) weaken RJD and BJP will surely get some gain on 2-3 loksabha seats.


----------



## Star Wars

Isn't Nitish a good administrator considering the progress in Bihar ? just wan some info on how he has been doing in BIhar


----------



## VeeraBahadur

Parul said:


> Bahise toh Mullaha AJam Khan ki Kohe thi, why didn congress close the Milk Stals @Bhai Zakir




Whole congressi money is locked up in swiss bank like accounts , they don't wana waste their money knowing fully well that there won't be any return this time.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437916234609217536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Nair saab said:


> The only party which has more media crowd then supporters for every slightest thing... still say media is against them...




Only low iq Feku fans attack without knowing about the subject they are talking.
Its a press conference not a rally and all are media personals while few AAP volunteers to help maintain the order.


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437920303365115904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Finance and public sectors least efficient - 8 holes CAG picked in Narendra Modi’s Gujarat development plan | The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Why Feku Modi continuously loosing ground in Gujarat?*

*Despite huge polarization on communal grounds, free booze, money for votes, why Feku Modi's popularity and seats are going down in Gujarat?*

*Modi won :*

127 seats in 2002
117 seats in 2007
116 seats in 2012

*Congress won :*


51 seats in 2002
59 seats in 2007
60 seats in 2012
*As Modi is trying to runaway from Gujarat to Delhi the next govt will be of Congress in Gujarat.*

*Former BJP MLA joins AAP in Gujarat*

*Former BJP MLA joins AAP in Gujarat - The Times of India*

*Congress takes a jibe as spouse of Gujarat minister to join AAP

Congress takes a jibe as spouse of Gujarat minister to join AAP | Business Standard
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Former RAW chief Sanjeev Tripathi likely to join BJP : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Shame on BJP for sucking public money and feeding BJP party officials*






*The BJP govt. of MP is paying the salary to the national spokesperson of the BJP and the political adviser of BJP Chief Rajnath Singh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Prospects of Ram Vilas Paswan’s LJP joining the BJP-led NDA look brighter - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Yet another Congress MLA in Gujarat joins BJP - News Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Shame on BJP for sucking public money and feeding BJP party officials*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The BJP govt. of MP is paying the salary to the national spokesperson of the BJP and the political adviser of BJP Chief Rajnath Singh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

एक न्यूज़ चैनल के हवाले से कुमार विश्वास ने आरोप लगाया है कि अमेठी में नमो टी स्टाल पर रागा मिल्क उपयोग में लिया जा रहा है।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

CONg in Seemandhra heading for a split

"Clarity on Kiran’s party soon" - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Why Feku Modi continuously loosing ground in Gujarat?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Former BJP MLA joins AAP in Gujarat*
> 
> *Former BJP MLA joins AAP in Gujarat - The Times of India*
> 
> *Congress takes a jibe as spouse of Gujarat minister to join AAP*
> 
> *Congress takes a jibe as spouse of Gujarat minister to join AAP | Business Standard*




*Senior Congress Leader *and Gujarat Governor praises Narendra Modi Govt for Development Work

Gujarat Governor praises Narendra Modi government for development work - Economic Times - Linkis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Parul said:


> Nahi Bhai Zakir Bano.






क से कांग्रेस, क से किसान
मिलकर बढ़ा रहे हैं, भारत की शान।

As a agrarian country, India's growth depends on it's agricultural development. UPA had came up with various schemes to support farmers and to built an effective infrastructure to boost the agricultural output. As a result, not only the Agricultural growth has increased but also the farmers are living a better life than ever before


----------



## jbond197

Parul said:


>



Seriously this elections has become an all party vs Modi contest but still they are falling behind. This shows the strength of Modi. We also need to ask people - do they really think AAP, Congress and all others got any better alternative than him?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Congress MLA Chhabil Patel joins BJP 
Congress MLA Prabhu Vasava joins BJP 
recently 5 Guj Congress MLAs joined BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

In recent expose by Gulail, it came out that despite being the most expensive, Adani was given the contract to supply power! Adani, Jindal & PTC offered rates of Rs. 3.2939, Rs. 3.24 and Rs. 3. 2497 respectively but even though higher, Adani's rates were approved. Read here... FEKU Exposed!: What does Adani give you, Mr. Feku? An untold nexus exposed.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Seriously this elections has become an all party vs Modi contest but still they are falling behind. This shows the strength of Modi. We also need to ask people - do they really think AAP, Congress and all others got any better alternative than him?



It just goes to show that they can't fight against Modi with any real agenda... 'cause every argument will fall flat. So if you can't move the tree.. why can't just bark at it? That's exactly what these plonkers are doing....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> क से कांग्रेस, क से किसान
> मिलकर बढ़ा रहे हैं, भारत की शान।
> 
> As a agrarian country, India's growth depends on it's agricultural development. UPA had came up with various schemes to support farmers and to built an effective infrastructure to boost the agricultural output. As a result, not only the Agricultural growth has increased but also the farmers are living a better life than ever before

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> oh my god.............u have reached extreme stages of namonia
> 
> here is some medicine
> 
> Gul Panag’s father Lt Gen HS Panag to advise AAP on strategic affairs - Hindustan Times



Since when advice became membership 

You seem to be a great follower of these type of Shitheads











=================================================================


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437847254121349120
*JP(Loksatta Party) eyes tie-up with BJP*
February 24,2014, 06.51 AM IST | THE HANS INDIA




*Hyderabad*: Giving strong indications that his party is weighing options to sail with BJP in the ensuing election, Lok Satta Party national President Jayaprakah Narayan on Sunday showered praises on the BJP Prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi .




In a face-to-face programme with HMTV and The Hans India Editor-in-Chief K Ramachandra Murthy, he said Modi was the symbol of development in the country. The BJP’s PM candidate was fighting the election on the development plank, whereas the Congress was still harping on issues which are based on caste and region to garner votes.




He said Modi has also achieved the credit of delivering clean governance in his home state. The Gujarat CM--turned PM candidate was the only leader speaking about people’s issue in the pre- election campaign in the country. He also hailed the BJP for anointing Modi as its PM candidate which reflected the practice of ‘democracy’ in the party. 




He criticised the Congress was still struggling with ‘hereditary’ politics. It was unfortunate that the AICC Vice- President Rahul Gandhi took up the party cudgels just ahead of the election and was relying on issues based on caste and religion for political gains. 


He opined that under these circumstances, the Congress was lagging behind BJP. The unbridled corruption and lopsided economic policies had caused a major dent in the Congress fortune and image. Ruling out truck with Congress, YSR Congress, TDP and TRS in both the States of Telangana and Andhra Pradesh, he evaded a direct reply on forging alliance with BJP . But, he hinted that it was not ruled out. 




“At this hour, the party is seriously thinking about the well-being of the people. Lok Satta will consider joining hands with any like-minded party,” he said.Stating that he was seriously thinking about contesting Lok Sabha election this time, he said that he would take a decision in this regard after consulting his party leaders.




Jayaprakash said the political strategies adopted by the Centre and the violation of conventions and the Constitution in the bifurcation of the State taught a big lesson to the country about how not to divide a State. During the division, the Centre created animosity between the people of all regions, and polluted the entire political atmosphere, he added. 

JP eyes tie-up with BJP - The Hans India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

SpArK said:


> Congress MLA Chhabil Patel joins BJP
> Congress MLA Prabhu Vasava joins BJP
> recently 5 Guj Congress MLAs joined BJP



It looks like there is a Rahul wave . Only this time it's against congress ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

SpArK said:


> *Senior Congress Leader *and Gujarat Governor praises Narendra Modi Govt for Development Work
> 
> Gujarat Governor praises Narendra Modi government for development work - Economic Times - Linkis.com




On 1st of march gujrat governor kamalaben will give me momento for public service through school

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## jbond197

Been opposing BJP and RSS for 7000 years, claims AAP leader | Faking News

AAP to conduct an “independent study” to prove Shazia Ilmi right | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Rapists are there in government 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437918442574733315


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kurup said:


> That's more than half of them splitting up .... good ....




1.) It proves that all Modi hype and propogenda is fake and JDU is as strong without bjp.

2.) The news is not true completely as claimed by Feku media propogenda

*Bihar: 6 RJD MLAs deny quitting RJD,*

Bihar: 6 RJD MLAs deny quitting RJD, 7 others announce support to JDU


----------



## kbd-raaf

I just love how the Connies on this thread are batting for AAP. 

90% of AAP are former conners or in any case would never vote BJP or Modi. 

300+ seats Huehue he

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

kbd-raaf said:


> I just love how the Connies on this thread are batting for AAP.
> 
> 90% of AAP are former conners or in any case would never vote BJP or Modi.
> 
> 300+ seats Huehue he



Match is lost when your opponent lefts his old rhetoric(communal 2002) and comes to new(pro business) .


----------



## kurup

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) It proves that all Modi hype and propogenda is fake and JDU is as strong without bjp.
> 
> 2.) The news is not true completely as claimed by Feku media propogenda
> *Bihar: 6 RJD MLAs deny quitting RJD,*
> 
> Bihar: 6 RJD MLAs deny quitting RJD, 7 others announce support to JDU



Funny ..... the news was about 13 people splitting , 7 has accepted it while 6 rejected it .

But somehow it is fake propaganda because it is against the interest of UPA .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

'AAP doesn't treat women as humans,' says founder member Madhu Bhaduri as she quits | NDTV.com

A proof of the symbol of equality that AAP stands for!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Since when advice became membership
> 
> /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> follower of feku ji.......................did ya read the news article????
> 
> damm namonia is really terminal for ya
> 
> and i dont follow a person...........i follow the principle.
> 
> such a immature reply to my comment makes me ask ................does the mommy knows u are trolling on net?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

GreenFoe said:


> Rapists are there in government
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437918442574733315



http://www.firstpost.com/india/karn...-charged-with-raping-23-year-old-1219583.html

Sodomy case: Ex-Madhya Pradesh minister Raghavji arrested - News

Sodomy case: Former MP minister Raghavji missing after FIR

Fresh case against BJP corporator - The Times of India

Chhattisgarh minister blames women’s “stars” for crimes against them - The Hindu

FIR against Bihar BJP MLA - The Hindu


BJP's Harsh Vardhan has FIR against him for 'insulting woman's modesty' - Rediff.com India News


----------



## GreenFoe

To all aam congress party alliance followers, you have lost the plot PERIOD 



Prometheus said:


> follower of feku ji.......................did ya read the news article????
> 
> damm namonia is really terminal for ya
> 
> and i dont follow a person...........i follow the principle.
> 
> such a immature reply to my comment makes me ask ................does the mommy knows u are trolling on net?



Personal attacks , looks that hurt you *REALLY* hard 

Ya you follow no one except paltu khujli and he is an ideology(don't tell me you follow that khap manifesto)

By The Way my Swiss account number is 984299uoidju76r943

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

2 khap leaders in race for AAP tickets - The Times of India

Here it is, swaraj coming to play!! The Khap they represents ordered multiple killings as justice so once they come to power there will no longer be the need of courts!! AAP's solution for delivering justice on the fly, amazing isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

RJD splitting up is good news for BJP in Loksabha elections. This also shows that Nitish is getting desperate. He has been telling people everywhere that if his party does not win seats in LS , his government wont be able to survive. Very interesting days for Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

There are only two choices UPA(congress aap sp bsp tmc rjd etc) or NDA (BJP+),choice is yours .



jha said:


> RJD splitting up is good news for BJP in Loksabha elections. This also shows that Nitish is getting desperate. He has been telling people everywhere that if his party does not win seats in LS , his government wont be able to survive. Very interesting days for Bihar.



Yadav's hate nitish ,the more weaker laloo is ,the more yadav votes bjp will get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> To all aam congress party alliance followers, you have lost the plot PERIOD
> 
> 
> 
> Personal attacks , looks that hurt you *REALLY* hard
> 
> Ya you follow no one except paltu khujli and he is an ideology(don't tell me you follow that khap manifesto)
> 
> By The Way my Swiss account number is 984299uoidju76r943



he is still a better human being then modi.

hypocrisy of modi -

he will talk about dynasty politics of congress.............but not about dynasty politics in NDA.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> he is still a better human being then modi.
> 
> hypocrisy of modi -
> 
> he will talk about dynasty politics of congress.............but not about dynasty politics in NDA.


Modi's unborn son will be the next Prime Minister of India 






"Ekbar aur bacchon ki kasam khake bolta hoon, na samarthan dangey na lengay"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Sixth congress MLA in Gujarat resigns, switches to BJP | The Indian Express

Score is 6-0 half time. 

Election league football.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> he is still a better human being then modi.
> 
> hypocrisy of modi -
> 
> he will talk about dynasty politics of congress.............but not about dynasty politics in NDA.





Let me tell you what mr khujli said during elections "_don't look at bad candidates,look who is going to be CM_" 



Mufflerwal should be last person on earth to talk about hypocrisy,he has changed almost all of his statements


I can show you plenty of uturn,dikhaun?


lets not support UPA allies like khapists

Vote 4 India ,Vote 4 Modi,Vote 4 Development ,Vote for Growth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*National Interest: Arvind Chitra Katha*

*



Don’t say he didn’t warn us. Read his scary little manifesto, in which it all starts with a king, a courtesan and their gram sabha.

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> *National Interest: Arvind Chitra Katha*


There is a thread running on this ,if i;am not wrong


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> There is a thread running on this ,if i;am not wrong



Dint know this... Good Read anyway by secular Shekhar Gupta.


----------



## GreenFoe

Just ask khaap followers that if there party get some seats ,who will they align with to form government (definitely not bjp)



jha said:


> Dint know this... Good Read anyway by secular Shekhar Gupta.


Kejriwal's Vision For India-From What he says in his book 'Swaraj'



==================================================================
Strong secularism example


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Let me tell you what mr khujli said during elections "_don't look at bad candidates,look who is going to be CM_"
> 
> 
> 
> Mufflerwal should be last person on earth to talk about hypocrisy,he has changed almost all of his statements
> 
> 
> I can show you plenty of uturn,dikhaun?
> 
> 
> lets not support UPA allies like khapists
> 
> Vote 4 India ,Vote 4 Modi,Vote 4 Development ,Vote for Growth



tell modi to stop being allies with badals.............i will happily favour him as PM.


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> tell modi to stop being allies with badals.............i will happily favour him as PM.



Tell kejri to remove prashant bhushan and yogi , i will support him .

I'mean what kind of logic is that? though _i have the opinion that cong is better in punjab than akali's (outsider from MP) ._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Tell kejri to remove bhooshan and yogi , i will support him .
> 
> I'mean what kind of logic is that? though _i have the opinion that cong is better in punjab than akali's (outsider from MP) ._




nah both cong and akalis are same...........bro......akali ministers smuggle drugs in punjab and police chief dont even want to investigate even when ED has called ministers for questioning.

Sidhu questioned gunda raaj in punjab and even sat on Dharna against his own govt. and as a result he wont be given ticket.
police officers of ranks of AIG getting beaten up by akalis.........badal ji forcing bussiness to flew from punjab........no development .......going back to stone age soon..........

there is no option in punjab except AAP if punjab has to survive ........otherwise its not far that punjab turns into somalia


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> nah both cong and akalis are same...........bro......akali ministers smuggle drugs in punjab and police chief dont even want to investigate even when ED has called ministers for questioning.
> 
> Sidhu questioned gunda raaj in punjab and even sat on Dharna against his own govt. and as a result he wont be given ticket.
> police officers of ranks of AIG getting beaten up by akalis.........badal ji forcing bussiness to flew from punjab........no development .......going back to stone age soon..........
> 
> there is no option in punjab except AAP if punjab has to survive ........otherwise its not far that punjab turns into somalia



Sure support them in Assembly in large numbers,what is the need in loksabha? 

What is that new initiative progressive punjab,one window operation for businessman?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Prometheus said:


> nah both cong and akalis are same...........bro......akali ministers smuggle drugs in punjab and police chief dont even want to investigate even when ED has called ministers for questioning.
> 
> Sidhu questioned gunda raaj in punjab and even sat on Dharna against his own govt. and as a result he wont be given ticket.
> police officers of ranks of AIG getting beaten up by akalis.........badal ji forcing bussiness to flew from punjab........no development .......going back to stone age soon..........
> 
> there is no option in punjab except AAP if punjab has to survive ........otherwise its not far that punjab turns into somalia



You should vote for AAP in the state elections there then.

The general elections is to elect a central government and it's leader. NaMo is the only real option.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Sure support them in Assembly in large numbers,what is the need in loksabha?
> 
> What is that new initiative progressive punjab,one window operation for businessman?




progressive punjab stuff is show off badals coping from modi.

in my home town , bussiness man are closing industries and shifting to himachal or haryana .........and reasons they gave is badals demand cut .....lol........how friendly to industry and serious about industrialization of punjab.

who are candidates of lok sabha from akalis / bjp from punjab?? chamchas of badals.......or there relatives.......ankh dekhe makhi nahi nigli jatti mate



kbd-raaf said:


> You should vote for AAP in the state elections there then.
> 
> The general elections is to elect a central government and it's leader. NaMo is the only real option.




naah............if he cant spoke against nonsense of punjab ......he cant be trusted to be honest when in power


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> progressive punjab stuff is show off badals coping from modi.
> 
> in my home town , bussiness man are closing industries and shifting to himachal or haryana .........and reasons they gave is badals demand cut .....lol........how friendly to industry and serious about industrialization of punjab.
> 
> who are candidates of lok sabha from akalis / bjp from punjab?? chamchas of badals.......or there relatives.......ankh dekhe makhi nahi nigli jatti mate



Who were delhi mlas of aap , unknown unfamiliar people ,why aap supporters voted them? Because they wanted kejri at CM post.

We want modi at PM's post,candidates don't matter .


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Who were delhi mlas of aap , unknown unfamiliar people ,why aap supporters voted them? Because they wanted kejri at CM post.
> 
> We want modi at PM's post,candidates don't matter .



well matters in some cases if AAp fields candidates like HS Phookha from ludhiana .......a person who became old fighting for justice of sikhs in 84 riots.........why shouldnt we vote him and send him to parliament?

persons like him deserves to be in parliament ............and apprantly people of ludhiana looks positive with ludhiana AAP volunteers reaching 1 lakh ( more then bjp / akali combined).........hope he wins


----------



## jbond197

Drugs is a big menace in Punjab as of now. Something need to done about it. Weeds, Afeem and what not are openly available thanks to border with Pakistan. This should be one of the focus areas of NDA and all those involved in this dirty business be sent to hell be it Akalis or others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

fsayed said:


> क से कांग्रेस, क से किसान
> मिलकर बढ़ा रहे हैं, भारत की शान।
> 
> As a agrarian country, India's growth depends on it's agricultural development. UPA had came up with various schemes to support farmers and to built an effective infrastructure to boost the agricultural output. As a result, not only the Agricultural growth has increased but also the farmers are living a better life than ever before




Sources say Rahul Gandhi is playing farmville to understand farmers problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> well matters in some cases if AAp fields candidates like HS Phookha from ludhiana .......a person who became old fighting for justice of sikhs in 84 riots.........why shouldnt we vote him and send him to parliament?
> 
> persons like him deserves to be in parliament ............and apprantly people of ludhiana looks positive with ludhiana AAP volunteers reaching 1 lakh ( more then bjp / akali combined).........hope he wins



There are many good members in CPI too ,old leftists since 40+ years ,committed and non corrupt ,why not vote them?

Its not about goodwill ,goodwill doesn't runs country,decisive leaders and stability required.

We are more than willing to support your support to aap at assembly but at center its a congress agent which will ally with congress after getting 10+- seats .


What's the use of giving aap seats at center?? Just reducing bjp numbers for backdoor entry of congress like in delhi ??


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Farmer self-immolation: KMSS vows to block Rahul Gandhi’s rally*






Holding the Assam Government responsible for the self immolation by its activist Prabin Boro here today, the KMSS has called a 12-hour Guwahati bandh tomorrow as Congress leader Rahul Gandhi is scheduled to address a public rally here.

‘Krishak Mukti Sangram Samiti’ leader Akhil Gogoi told PTI, “we have called a 12-hour bandh and will prevent, at any cost, Rahul Gandhi’s rally tomorrow. All roads leading to the venue will be blocked by us”.

Farmer-activist Prabin Boro died this evening at the Gauhati Medical College Hospital nearly six hours after having immolated himself in front of the Secretariat suffering 100 per cent burn injuries.

In a first ever such incident in Assam, the 45-year old Boro set himself on fire by pouring petrol on his body demanding land rights for people living in the city’s hill areas.

This sparked widespread protests by KMSS activists who blocked road and rail networks across the state.

KMSS has organised a protest this morning and hit the roads against a government programme to distribute land ownership certificates at the ‘Sankardeva Kalakshetra’ here.

Farmer self-immolation: KMSS vows to block Rahul Gandhi’s rally | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Haryana Congress govt hands out a pittance in the name of compensation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Farmer self-immolation: KMSS vows to block Rahul Gandhi’s rally*




A Krishak Mukti Sangram Samiti (KMSS) activist self-immolates during an agitation to demand land deeds for the people living on the hills, in Guwahati on Monday.

Holding the Assam Government responsible for the self immolation by its activist Prabin Boro here today, the KMSS has called a 12-hour Guwahati bandh tomorrow as Congress leader Rahul Gandhi is scheduled to address a public rally here.

‘Krishak Mukti Sangram Samiti’ leader Akhil Gogoi told PTI, “we have called a 12-hour bandh and will prevent, at any cost, Rahul Gandhi’s rally tomorrow. All roads leading to the venue will be blocked by us”.

Farmer-activist Prabin Boro died this evening at the Gauhati Medical College Hospital nearly six hours after having immolated himself in front of the Secretariat suffering 100 per cent burn injuries.

In a first ever such incident in Assam, the 45-year old Boro set himself on fire by pouring petrol on his body demanding land rights for people living in the city’s hill areas.

This sparked widespread protests by KMSS activists who blocked road and rail networks across the state.

KMSS has organised a protest this morning and hit the roads against a government programme to distribute land ownership certificates at the ‘Sankardeva Kalakshetra’ here.
Farmer self-immolation: KMSS vows to block Rahul Gandhi’s rally | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> There are many good members in CPI too ,old leftists since 40+ years ,committed and non corrupt ,why not vote them?
> 
> Its not about goodwill ,goodwill doesn't runs country,decisive leaders and stability required.
> 
> We are more than willing to support your support to aap at assembly but at center its a congress agent which will ally with congress after getting 10+- seats .
> 
> 
> What's the use of giving aap seats at center?? Just reducing bjp numbers for backdoor entry of congress like in delhi ??




i dout that AAp will get 10 seats ....lol............the fear of AAP should be installed in out of control politians of punjab.......thats what this time matters

and in states like haryana it might be even helping bjp by cutting congressi votes

our CM badal roam with 70 cars and 2000 policemen with him.........so cool nah?


----------



## Hermione

jbond197 said:


> Drugs is a big menace in Punjab as of now. Something need to done about it. Weeds, Afeem and what not are openly available thanks to border with Pakistan. This should be one of the focus areas of NDA and all those involved in this dirty business be sent to hell be it Akalis or others.



Drugs are a problem all over India, whether Punjab or Northeast India. Party circuits all over India have embraced it big time. 2 of my cab mates from office died from drug abuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> There are many good members in CPI too ,old leftists since 40+ years ,committed and non corrupt ,why not vote them?
> 
> Its not about goodwill ,goodwill doesn't runs country,decisive leaders and stability required.
> 
> We are more than willing to support your support to aap at assembly but at center its a congress agent which will ally with congress after getting 10+- seats .
> 
> 
> What's the use of giving aap seats at center?? Just reducing bjp numbers for backdoor entry of congress like in delhi ??




not only industry .........agriculture is also in mess

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News

salaries are getting delayed by over 6 months for govt employees..............bussiness man are going to courts to get payments from govt for there works done................huge financial dept on punjab......even world bank is showing signs of no longer proving futher loans to punjab.......misgovernance at peak

only ptc news owned by badals are shown on cable...........rest all are blacklisted

only buses owned by badals are given permits for good routes..............apprantly only badals are given permits for AC buses others keep waiting



jbond197 said:


> Drugs is a big menace in Punjab as of now. Something need to done about it. Weeds, Afeem and what not are openly available thanks to border with Pakistan. This should be one of the focus areas of NDA and all those involved in this dirty business be sent to hell be it Akalis or others.




Punjab minister Bikram Singh Majithia in drug cartel soup : India, News - India Today

abb kya kar sakta hai koi jab sarkar he drugs smugle karti hai


----------



## Hermione

Prometheus said:


> Punjab minister Bikram Singh Majithia in drug cartel soup : India, News - India Today
> abb kya kar sakta hai koi jab sarkar he drugs smugle karti hai



Here I blame the Punjabis. They accepted drug culture, it was not forced on them. Everyone wanted to live a party sharty life.

That is not all. In villages even parents stopped stressing on children finishing school. The attitude became why go to school, when I can go abroad and make more money than an educated fool does in India.

Drug culture is not the only thing afflicting Punjab, there is also NRI marriage scams.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

this should be the athem of all indians against idiot poltitians


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> i dout that AAp will get 10 seats ....lol............the fear of AAP should be installed in out of control politians of punjab.......thats what this time matters
> 
> and in states like haryana it might be even helping bjp by cutting congressi votes
> 
> our CM badal roam with 70 cars and 2000 policemen with him.........so cool nah?



You can instal that fear in assembly ,we will support you :|

let's think about nation than party preferences,aap cannot win 100+ to be in power,its seats will come from bjp winnable areas ,hence the damage will be bjp.

you can send your comrades in assembly,i will support them online too ,but not in national polls.

We have seen it taking support from cong ,it will take from cong or give to 3rd ,4th front,don't let that bullshit happen .


----------



## SpArK

Rahul Gandhi talked about working towards development in Gujarat. 

His MLAs seem to have taken it way too seriously: 5 Congress MLAs have joined *BJP* in 6 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Udit Raj, National Chairman of All India Confederation of dalit Organisations joins BJP.

Udit Raj joins BJP - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> You can instal that fear in assembly ,we will support you :|
> 
> let's think about nation than party preferences,aap cannot win 100+ to be in power,its seats will come from bjp winnable areas ,hence the damage will be bjp.
> 
> you can send your comrades in assembly,i will support them online too ,but not in national polls.
> 
> We have seen it taking support from cong ,it will take from cong or give to 3rd ,4th front,don't let that bullshit happen .




i dont think Punjab will last till assembly elections...............lol


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> i dont think Punjab will last till assembly elections...............lol



_That's bad... hope it lasts for atleast 50 days after swaraj _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> _That's bad... hope it lasts for atleast 50 days after swaraj _




meh...............we can soon see bomb blast in punjab again if condition didnt improve..........i hope u wont like to see that kinda swaraj ......last time it got golden temple destroyed and a PM killed along with riots and wide spread human rights violation

funding cant be problem ..............half of punjabis live outside india


----------



## Hermione

Prometheus said:


> i dont think Punjab will last till assembly elections...............lol



Don't be so despondent. Punjab will not only last but will flourish. The drug malaise will have to be tackled on a national level. Lot of things need to set to be right for that. Reason we are supporting a man of action than words. Support Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Hermione said:


> Don't be so despondent. Punjab will not only last but will flourish. The drug malaise will have to be tackled on a national level. Lot of things need to set to be right for that. Reason we are supporting a man of action than words. Support Modi.




mr. Modi is in bed with badals..............how can h be trusted to take action against them???

lol.............he didnt even made a comment on any issue of punjab...................and u believe he will solve ...............


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> meh...............we can soon see bomb blast in punjab again if condition didnt improve..........i hope u wont like to see that kinda swaraj ......last time it got golden temple destroyed and a PM killed along with riots and wide spread human rights violation
> 
> funding cant be problem ..............half of punjabis live outside india



Funding wasn't a problem anyways,you already have my Swiss number with ambanis money


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Funding wasn't a problem anyways,you already have my Swiss number with ambanis money


on that note...............i am thinking of donating money to AAP this year ......rather then some NGO

my grandpaa will be upset as he is a Akali himself ....lol


----------



## Hermione

Prometheus said:


> mr. Modi is in bed with badals..............how can h be trusted to take action against them???
> 
> lol.............he didnt even made a comment on any issue of punjab...................and u believe he will solve ...............



He has many many obstacles placed in front of him. He has crossed them all one by one. Drugs are not the only issues haunting Punjab and the rest of the country. There are many many problems.

He needs allies to make it to Delhi. Once he is in power Akalis support wont matter as much, other parties will come to support the govt. So he will have a free hand to deal with Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> mr. Modi is in bed with badals..............how can h be trusted to take action against them???
> 
> lol.............he didnt even made a comment on any issue of punjab...................and u believe he will solve ...............




Ok answer me !!

Has kejriwal ever countered bhushan over(party line doesnt matter) kashmir and hindu terrorism in kashmir remarks?
Has kejriwal ever countered kamal mitra chinoy over his comment on osama and sepratists?
Has kejriwal ever countered aruna roy or any other hateful ngo thugs ?

Leave these has he ever countered sonia directly or her spendings ? NO !!!

How can you trust him but not modi who openly says drugs from pakistan is a problem and will be countered ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Hermione said:


> He has many many obstacles placed in front of him. He has crossed them all one by one. Drugs are not the only issues haunting Punjab and the rest of the country. There are many many problems.
> 
> He needs allies to make it to Delhi. Once he is in power Akalis support wont matter as much, other parties will come to support the govt. So he will have a free hand to deal with Punjab.



and u believe that?..........dont sound so convincing to me


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhai Zakir said:


> *BJP is sinking ship in Himanchal Pradesh*
> 
> *BJP's tallest leader and Kangra BJP MP Rajan Sushant joins AAP*
> 
> Kangra MP Rajan Sushant joins AAP
> 
> BJP MP Rajan Sushant joins AAP. He is MP from Kangra, Himachal Pradesh. #AAP. Reports @pandeypoonamNBT : NBTDilli
> 
> Kangra MP Rajan Sushant joins AAP - Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sardar patel or gandhi or ambedkar or netaji subash chandra bose or bhagat singh or chandrashekar azad or maulana azad got for doing their bit for their country??




Usse party se nishkasit kiye hue 2-3 saal ho chuke hain bhai sahab
Kangra se Shanta Kumar ji chunav lad rahe hain iss baar
Himachal walo ke fav leader hain Shanta ji

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hermione

Prometheus said:


> and u believe that?..........dont sound so convincing to me



Of course I believe it. Dr. Swamy was asked why he considers Mullayam Singh his friend when he is so corrupt and backstabber. Dr. Swamy said show me who is not corrupt in Delhi. You have to work with what you got. By taking an extreme rigid stance nothing will get solved, only people stop being relevant that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> on that note...............i am thinking of donating money to AAP this year ......rather then some NGO
> 
> my grandpaa will be upset as he is a Akali himself ....lol


I've already done my bit in Modi 4 PM fund ,we have naxals here so AAP website is not required

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1971+

Will crush media spreading anti-Cong ‘propaganda’: Shinde - Hindustan Times

Where Propaganda means recent poll serveys . 


They are getting desperate. He even bragged of Intelligence being under him .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Ok answer me !!
> 
> Has kejriwal ever countered bhushan over(party line doesnt matter) kashmir and hindu terrorism in kashmir remarks?
> Has kejriwal ever countered kamal mitra chinoy over his comment on osama and sepratists?
> Has kejriwal ever countered aruna roy or any other hateful ngo thugs ?
> 
> Leave these has he ever countered sonia directly or her spendings ? NO !!!
> 
> How can you trust him but not modi who openly says drugs from pakistan is a problem and will be countered ??




well u shall see party sight .......they said they dont endorse bhusan thinking.
i have no idea about who is mita roy etc.........

my focus is only survival of punjab...............i have spent my childhood under guns.............and dont want my next generation to do so.

if statements are measure of loyality to country then badal should be tried for treason ....lol

he made many anti national statements against India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

fsayed said:


>


NDA regime constructed 50% of national highways laid in last 30 years: Centre - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: *The UPA government on Monday admitted before the Supreme Court that the NDA regime, in five years, constructed nearly half the total length of national highways laid during the last 32 years.*

In an interesting affidavit filed before the apex court, the Centre said the length of national highways in the country was 29,023 km in 1980, which expanded to 76,818 km by the end of 2012. This means 47,795 km of national highways was added by successive governments in 32 years. 

However, the affidavit revealed that* during 1997-2002 (ninth five-year plan), when the NDA was in power, 23,814 km of national highways was added to the existing NH network, or nearly 50% of the total length of national highways constructed in three decades. This remains the largest construction of national highways during any five-year period since independence. *


*In fact, during the nearly 10-year rule of the UPA government, the total length of national highways laid was much less - nearly 16,000 km, the affidavit said. *

During 2012-2017, nearly 3,000 km of additional national highways was proposed to be built but the government decided to de-notify 530 km of national highways in Madhya Pradesh and 627 km in Gujarat. 

The affidavit came on a PIL filed by Sanjay Kulshresta, who sought several directions from the apex court to make highways safe for motorists including making available expeditious medical help to accident victims. 

India has a total road network of 46.90 lakh km with a road density of 1.43 km per square km. While national highways account for 79,116 km, state highways make up 1,55,716 km and the remaining 44.55 lakh km is classified as 'other roads'. 

"National highways comprise only 1.7% of total road network but carry about 40% of road traffic," the Centre said. 

The petitioner had prayed for modernization of road infrastructure and traffic reforms to counter congestion. He had said rapid rise in personal diesel and petrol vehicles had nullified the effect of the Supreme Court directed conversion of all public transport in the city into CNG fuel. 

The petitioner had also sought a direction to the government to phase out very old vehicles, which were not road worthy and emitted noxious air. But the Centre said though it was empowered to fix age for phasing out of vehicles, it had not taken measures under the legislation. 

"Even though the central government is empowered to fix age limit of vehicles under Section 59 of the Motor Vehicles Act, 1988, no policy decision has been taken (in this regard) by the central government," it said. 

It said every vehicle owner has to prove road worthiness at the time of renewal of registration certificate from authorized testing centres. "Only those vehicles can ply on Indian roads as long as they satisfy the prescribed norms and standards mentioned in the Central Motor Vehicle Rules," the affidavit said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1971+

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437982502460719104


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> well u shall see party sight .......they said they dont endorse bhusan thinking.
> i have no idea about who is mita roy etc.........
> 
> my focus is only survival of punjab...............i have spent my childhood under guns.............and dont want my next generation to do so.
> 
> if statements are measure of loyality to country then badal should be tried for treason ....lol
> 
> he made many anti national statements against India



Did you read my Question ? 


> ...... over(*party line doesnt matter*) kashmir and.....



I don;t care BS party line ,almost all anti india forces are joining aap ,what signal does that send to common person like me?

Sure you are worried about punjab .....So am I about my beloved nation 


PEACE




Prometheus said:


> and u believe that?..........dont sound so convincing to me



Because it was not from kejri sir's coughing throat ......After all he didn't swear on his children(_which he doesnt have_) too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

300+ former congress members led by *Ishrat Hussain* joined the BJP at Kamlam Chandigarh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

*Former RAW chief Sanjay Tripathi likely to join BJP
*​Former R&AW chief Sanjeev Tripathi is set to join the BJP in the next few days. Sources said he has been in talks to join the party over the last few weeks. *This will be the first time a chief of India's external intelligence agency, raised in 1968, has entered politics.* "Yes, some talks are on, but it's too early to say anything," Tripathi told India Today.

A 1972 batch IPS officer from the UP cadre, Tripathi was permanently absorbed into the Research Analysis Service that provides the officer cadre for the agency. *He was chief of the service between December 2010 and December 2012.*
He is the son-in-law of GS Bajpai who was RAW chief between 1989 and 1991. *Earlier, former home secretary RK Singh has also joined the BJP.*

*Former RAW chief Sanjeev Tripathi likely to join BJP : North, News - India Today*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SpArK

LS attendance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> Punjab minister Bikram Singh Majithia in drug cartel soup : India, News - India Today
> 
> abb kya kar sakta hai koi jab sarkar he drugs smugle karti hai



Why not? No body is above law and now the investigation is going on against him. Good if he is proven guilty, caught and send to the jail. There is no place for such criminals in the polity but the matter of the fact is few such people will remain in existence whether you vote for one party or other. It is up to the people to try bringing everyone's attention towards such issues. People like Sashi kant if he is really serious should be supported in his fight.


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## SpArK

*In attendance, Rahul led party in Lok Sabha — from the bottom*

*



*
Data also shows Rahul participated in just two debates during the entire term of this Lok Sabha. (PTI)
SUMMARY


Data from PRS Legislative Research shows Rahul had an attendance of just 42 per cent, much below the national average of 76 per cent.


*

*
For more than half of sittings in Lok Sabha,Sonia and Rahul absent



Rahul Gandhi, the vice-president of the Congress and the party’s face in the 2014 general elections, was the party’s worst performer and among the bottom 30 MPs across all parties when it came to attendance in the 545-member Lok Sabha.

Data from PRS Legislative Research until February 17 shows Rahul had an attendance of just 42 per cent, much below the national average of 76 per cent. MPs from Uttar Pradesh, the state Rahul represents, had a higher attendance average of 80 per cent.

The data also shows Rahul participated in just two debates during the entire term of this Lok Sabha, asked no questions and brought in no private member Bills. Rahul’s interventions in this Lok Sabha include one on the Lokpal Bill.

There was no response from his office until the time of going to press to an email sent by The Indian Express seeking comment on his attendance.

The national average for full-term MPs for the number of questions asked was 297, and 0.8 for private member Bills, the PRS data said.

The data excludes ministers since they are not required to sign the attendance register and are deemed as representing the government.

Some MPs with attendance lower than Rahul include DMK leaders A Raja, M K Alagiri, D Napoleon; the Samajwadi Party’s Dimple Yadav; TMC’s Mohan Jatua, Sisir Adhikari and Kabir Suman, JMM’s Shibu Soren, BJP’s Baliram Kashyap, D V Sadanand Gowda and Vitthalbhai Hansrajbhai, among others.

Among MPs below the age of 45, Rahul’s attendance is only the sixth from the bottom.

The data, on the other hand, shows D K Suresh, K P Dhanapalan, Pratibha Singh and Ramesh Kumar from the Congress have recorded 100 per cent attendance.

Rahul is co-chairman of his party’s campaign committee for the Lok Sabha polls along with his mother and Congress president Sonia Gandhi, and is leading the party in the forthcoming polls.

The 15th Lok Sabha, which was in session for the last time Friday, has been the least productive since 1962, with productivity defined as the number of hours it met of the number of hours it was required to meet
*

In attendance, Rahul led party in Lok Sabha — from the bottom | The Indian Express | Page 99*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Mobile Kaushalya Rath, providing skill training inaugurated today by

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

मोदीजी के कारनामों से बनी हमारी नयी वर्णमाला 
Mr. Modi has written his own new ABCD of scams! The ‘vibrant’ list exposes the ugly truth behind the paid, projected and over-hyped Gujarat Model. And here we must confess, be it scam or corruption or hog wash, Modi has successfully made Gujarat a perfect role-model!
To Be Continued...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fsayed

Health dept raising money - Hindustan Times









jha said:


>




*Only 1 answer: BJP

(१) समझोता एक्सप्रेस पाकिस्तान कौन लेकर गया? (२) खोखरापार को रास्ते पाकिस्तान रेल कौन लेके गया? (३) परवेझ मुर्शरफ को आग्रा (भारत) िकसने बुलाया? (४) जब संसद पर हमला हुआ था तब सरकार किसकी थी? (५) जब लाल िकल्ले पर हमला हुआ तब सरकार किसकी थी? (६) जब अक्षरधाम मंदिर पर हमला हुआ तब सरकार किसकी थी? (७) जब कंधार विमान कांउ हुआ तब सरकार किसकी थी? (८) दामात की तरह आतंकवादीयों को विमान से छो़डने कौन गया था? (९) पाकिस्तान में जाकर िजन्ना के मदार पर कौन रोया था? ताकी भारत के मुसलमानों को बेवकूफ बनाया जाये| (१०) कारिगल युद्ध हुआ जो शहिदों के लिए कफन और ताबूत का भ्रष्टाचार हुआ तब किसकी सरकार थी?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

SpArK said:


> *In attendance, Rahul led party in Lok Sabha — from the bottom*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Data also shows Rahul participated in just two debates during the entire term of this Lok Sabha. (PTI)
> SUMMARY
> 
> 
> Data from PRS Legislative Research shows Rahul had an attendance of just 42 per cent, much below the national average of 76 per cent.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> For more than half of sittings in Lok Sabha,Sonia and Rahul absent
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul Gandhi, the vice-president of the Congress and the party’s face in the 2014 general elections, was the party’s worst performer and among the bottom 30 MPs across all parties when it came to attendance in the 545-member Lok Sabha.
> 
> Data from PRS Legislative Research until February 17 shows Rahul had an attendance of just 42 per cent, much below the national average of 76 per cent. MPs from Uttar Pradesh, the state Rahul represents, had a higher attendance average of 80 per cent.
> 
> The data also shows Rahul participated in just two debates during the entire term of this Lok Sabha, asked no questions and brought in no private member Bills. Rahul’s interventions in this Lok Sabha include one on the Lokpal Bill.
> 
> There was no response from his office until the time of going to press to an email sent by The Indian Express seeking comment on his attendance.
> 
> The national average for full-term MPs for the number of questions asked was 297, and 0.8 for private member Bills, the PRS data said.
> 
> The data excludes ministers since they are not required to sign the attendance register and are deemed as representing the government.
> 
> Some MPs with attendance lower than Rahul include DMK leaders A Raja, M K Alagiri, D Napoleon; the Samajwadi Party’s Dimple Yadav; TMC’s Mohan Jatua, Sisir Adhikari and Kabir Suman, JMM’s Shibu Soren, BJP’s Baliram Kashyap, D V Sadanand Gowda and Vitthalbhai Hansrajbhai, among others.
> 
> Among MPs below the age of 45, Rahul’s attendance is only the sixth from the bottom.
> 
> The data, on the other hand, shows D K Suresh, K P Dhanapalan, Pratibha Singh and Ramesh Kumar from the Congress have recorded 100 per cent attendance.
> 
> Rahul is co-chairman of his party’s campaign committee for the Lok Sabha polls along with his mother and Congress president Sonia Gandhi, and is leading the party in the forthcoming polls.
> 
> The 15th Lok Sabha, which was in session for the last time Friday, has been the least productive since 1962, with productivity defined as the number of hours it met of the number of hours it was required to meet
> 
> *In attendance, Rahul led party in Lok Sabha — from the bottom | The Indian Express | Page 99*




Health dept raising money - Hindustan Times







*Rahul hits out at Vajpayee, Advani for deriding his father*
India Today Online New Delhi, February 24, 2014 | UPDATED 16:44 IST


Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi hit out at senior BJP leaders former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee and LK Advani for deriding the achievements of his father and former PM Rajiv Gandhi.

Lashing out at the BJP for its habit of deriding Congress achievements and then trying to appropriate them, Gandhi said, "Senior BJP leaders, like Vajpayeeji and Advaniji, derided my father (former PM Rajiv Gandhi) as computer boy. Today, you have mobile phones in your pockets and this is because of his thinking which was ahead of his time."



Rahul Gandhi


"Everybody knows Congress brought about the White Revolution. Their (BJP's) leaders now say they brought about the revolution in Gujarat. They have now laid their hands on Sardar Patel who was very critical of the RSS," he said.

Gandhi, addressing a farmer's meet, called manifesto consultation session, in Sonepat district of Haryana, said it was part of the BJP's thinking to put people against people and garner votes. "In every state, they make one group the insider and all others outsiders. That's their politics," he said.

The Congress, Gandhi said, believed in playing fair politics. "For us, India is an idea," he said. "We believe in giving you all a choice rather than orders which is the BJP's way," he said.

Aiming to woo farmers, the Congress scion said, "The real empowerment of farmers will begin when they will have a say in ticket distribution. When MPs would fear that poor work will force them out. And I will do that in five-seven years."

Talking about corruption, Gandhi said, "There a lot of people who speak on this, and they only speak. But the root of corruption is the lack of people's representation. Today, roughly 500 people select all candidates for all Assemblies and Lok Sabha in a party. We have to raise this number to 10,000 and more."

Slamming the BJP for being a one-man party, Gandhi said, "They believe one man knows everything. They believe in concentrating power in one man. They believe one man can run the country. We believe in the opposite. We believe in decentralising power."

Responding to a question on forcible land acquisition in Bhatta-Parsaul in Greater Noida in Uttar Pradesh, Gandhi responded, "The land belonged to farmers. But it was taken away forcefully from them for making Formula One track which is used once every year. Even that is now closed."
"Bhatta-Parsaul is just one example. In Niyamgiri in Odisha, the same thing is happening, as elsewhere also."



Read more at: Rahul hits out at Vajpayee, Advani for deriding his father : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Shameless Modi made Gujarat Lokayukta act so weak that its useless. 

The PM of India comes under the lokpal,  The CM of Delhi comes under The Lokayukta. *

*Modi does not comes under The Lokayukta of Gujarat because Modi made Lokayukta act in which the whole state and officials, ministers comes under the Lokayukta but not the chief minister of Gujarat Modi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Shameless Modi made Gujarat Lokayukta act so weak that its useless.
> *
> *The PM of India comes under the lokpal, * The CM of Delhi comes under The Lokayukta.
> Modi does not comes under The Lokayukta of Gujarat because Modi made _Lokayukta_ act in which the whole state and officials, ministers comes under the Lokayukta but not the chief minister of Gujarat Modi.



Currently PM of India also comes under Sonia Gandhi.. 

Dafuq i just said...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

jha said:


> Currently PM of India also comes under Sonia Gandhi..
> 
> Dafuq i just said...


*Rahul hits out at Vajpayee, Advani for deriding his father*
India Today Online New Delhi, February 24, 2014 | UPDATED 16:44 IST


Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi hit out at senior BJP leaders former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee and LK Advani for deriding the achievements of his father and former PM Rajiv Gandhi.

Lashing out at the BJP for its habit of deriding Congress achievements and then trying to appropriate them, Gandhi said, "Senior BJP leaders, like Vajpayeeji and Advaniji, derided my father (former PM Rajiv Gandhi) as computer boy. Today, you have mobile phones in your pockets and this is because of his thinking which was ahead of his time."



Rahul Gandhi


"Everybody knows Congress brought about the White Revolution. Their (BJP's) leaders now say they brought about the revolution in Gujarat. They have now laid their hands on Sardar Patel who was very critical of the RSS," he said.

Gandhi, addressing a farmer's meet, called manifesto consultation session, in Sonepat district of Haryana, said it was part of the BJP's thinking to put people against people and garner votes. "In every state, they make one group the insider and all others outsiders. That's their politics," he said.

The Congress, Gandhi said, believed in playing fair politics. "For us, India is an idea," he said. "We believe in giving you all a choice rather than orders which is the BJP's way," he said.

Aiming to woo farmers, the Congress scion said, "The real empowerment of farmers will begin when they will have a say in ticket distribution. When MPs would fear that poor work will force them out. And I will do that in five-seven years."

Talking about corruption, Gandhi said, "There a lot of people who speak on this, and they only speak. But the root of corruption is the lack of people's representation. Today, roughly 500 people select all candidates for all Assemblies and Lok Sabha in a party. We have to raise this number to 10,000 and more."

Slamming the BJP for being a one-man party, Gandhi said, "They believe one man knows everything. They believe in concentrating power in one man. They believe one man can run the country. We believe in the opposite. We believe in decentralising power."

Responding to a question on forcible land acquisition in Bhatta-Parsaul in Greater Noida in Uttar Pradesh, Gandhi responded, "The land belonged to farmers. But it was taken away forcefully from them for making Formula One track which is used once every year. Even that is now closed."
"Bhatta-Parsaul is just one example. In Niyamgiri in Odisha, the same thing is happening, as elsewhere also."



Read more at: Rahul hits out at Vajpayee, Advani for deriding his father : India, News - India Today


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

*राहुल गांधी ने आज हरियाणा में किसानों से मुलाकात की, और मैनिफेस्टो के लिए उनकी राय ली और साथ ही कांग्रेस और भाजपा के बीच का अंतर भी सरल कर दिया। 
Shri Rahul Gandhi met and interacted with Haryana farmers and Punjab ex-soldiers in Sonepat today. He discussed their problems and issues which will be incorporated in the election manifesto.*


----------



## fsayed

jha said:


>


राहुल गांधी ने आज हरियाणा में किसानों से मुलाकात की, और मैनिफेस्टो के लिए उनकी राय ली और साथ ही कांग्रेस और भाजपा के बीच का अंतर भी सरल कर दिया। 
Shri Rahul Gandhi met and interacted with Haryana farmers and Punjab ex-soldiers in Sonepat today. He discussed their problems and issues which will be incorporated in the election manifesto.


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

jha said:


>




The rage guy describes perfectly the bots who posts the edited photo-shopped campaign online here for pappu.


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

*Addressing farmers at the INC Manifesto Consultation in Sonipat today, Rahul Gandhi said, “Giving you opportunities, choices, is our kind of politics. We don't give orders.” 
He mentioned the case of farmers in Gujarat who were forced to leave their land as they were branded “outsiders.” 

“We want to empower you by making you part of the decision making for the agriculture sector.” 
He said, “We are creating a manufacturing corridor, which will give your children the choice of employment or farming.”*


----------



## jha

SpArK said:


> The rage guy describes perfectly the bots who posts the edited photo-shopped campaign online here for pappu.



Yup... Cant imagine their state of mind when they see Congress getting lesser number of seats every passing day. They are now 75.. One wonders if this can go any lower...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

SpArK said:


> The rage guy describes perfectly the bots who posts the edited photo-shopped campaign online here for pappu.





jha said:


> Yup... Cant imagine their state of mind when they see Congress getting lesser number of seats every passing day. They are now 75.. One wonders if this can go any lower...


*Addressing farmers at the INC Manifesto Consultation in Sonipat today, Rahul Gandhi said, “Giving you opportunities, choices, is our kind of politics. We don't give orders.” 
He mentioned the case of farmers in Gujarat who were forced to leave their land as they were branded “outsiders.” 

“We want to empower you by making you part of the decision making for the agriculture sector.” 
He said, “We are creating a manufacturing corridor, which will give your children the choice of employment or farming.”*







*Rahul Gandhi promises free healthcare for all if voted to power in Lok Sabha polls 2014, slams BJP for politics of blood*
India Today Online Dehradun, February 24, 2014 | UPDATED 13:11 IST


Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi on Sunday promised that the Congress will provide free healthcare for all for next five years if it is voted to power in the Lok Sabha polls 2014.






Rahul Gandhi. PTI
"We (Congress) gave you right to education, right to food and now we will provide you with the right to health," Rahul told a rally in Dehradun.


Stating that the Congress understood the pain of the women and hence gave them 12 cylinders, he assured the gathering that the Congress-led UPA government would ensure passage of the Women's Reservation Bill.

He said the Centre had sent Rs.7000 crore for the redevelopment of Uttarakhand and thanked Army jawans for help rebuild the state after devastating floods ravaged the state. 


*Feb 24 | Modi tears into Congress over corruption, price rise*
*Kejriwal to Rahul: Why are you quiet on gas pricing issue?*
*Rahul, Modi in Mukesh Ambani's pockets: Kejriwal in Rohtak rally*
The Gandhi scion launched a vicious attack on the BJP, accusing it of practicing "politics of blood", adding the party can stoop as low as "turning one religion against another and one caste against another" to get power.

He also slammed the BJP for taking credit for Information Technology revolution, saying it was his father former prime minister Rajiv Gandhi, who ushered India into the computer-era.



Read more at: Rahul Gandhi promises free healthcare for all if voted to power in Lok Sabha polls 2014, slams BJP for politics of blood : North, News - India Today


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

jha said:


>


*Rahul Gandhi promises free healthcare for all if voted to power in Lok Sabha polls 2014, slams BJP for politics of blood*
India Today Online Dehradun, February 24, 2014 | UPDATED 13:11 IST


Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi on Sunday promised that the Congress will provide free healthcare for all for next five years if it is voted to power in the Lok Sabha polls 2014.






Rahul Gandhi. PTI
"We (Congress) gave you right to education, right to food and now we will provide you with the right to health," Rahul told a rally in Dehradun.


Stating that the Congress understood the pain of the women and hence gave them 12 cylinders, he assured the gathering that the Congress-led UPA government would ensure passage of the Women's Reservation Bill.

He said the Centre had sent Rs.7000 crore for the redevelopment of Uttarakhand and thanked Army jawans for help rebuild the state after devastating floods ravaged the state. 


*Feb 24 | Modi tears into Congress over corruption, price rise*
*Kejriwal to Rahul: Why are you quiet on gas pricing issue?*
*Rahul, Modi in Mukesh Ambani's pockets: Kejriwal in Rohtak rally*
The Gandhi scion launched a vicious attack on the BJP, accusing it of practicing "politics of blood", adding the party can stoop as low as "turning one religion against another and one caste against another" to get power.

He also slammed the BJP for taking credit for Information Technology revolution, saying it was his father former prime minister Rajiv Gandhi, who ushered India into the computer-era.



Read more at: Rahul Gandhi promises free healthcare for all if voted to power in Lok Sabha polls 2014, slams BJP for politics of blood : North, News - India Today


----------



## kbd-raaf

I thought there was another thread for Rahul Gandhi? Apparently even the Congis knows nobody goes there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

jha said:


>



Shinde will crush you for spreading anti congress Propaganda.


----------



## JanjaWeed

kbd-raaf said:


> I thought there was another thread for Rahul Gandhi? Apparently even the Congis knows nobody goes there



It goes to show that Congis are desperate for attention... You can see both tweedles here trying to define themselves!


----------



## Star Wars

fsayed said:


> *Rahul Gandhi promises free healthcare for all if voted to power in Lok Sabha polls 2014, slams BJP for politics of blood*



ANd here you go folks...free health care for 1.2 billion people... Money from Rahul Gandhi's Swiss bank account( *i wish*)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

Star Wars said:


> ANd here you go folks...free health care for 1.2 billion people... Money from Rahul Gandhi's Swiss bank account( *i wish*)


----------



## fsayed

* आज़ादी के समय सुई नहीं बनती थी आज हम चाँद पर जा रहे है,मिसाइलें बना रहे हैं ,दुनिया में सुचना प्रोद्योगिकी के लीडर हैं,खाद्यान्न में आत्मनिर्भर हैं,हमारी नदियां जल से भरपूर हैं हमने बाढ़ और सूखे जेसे विनाशकारी आकस्मिकताओं से जूझने का अमला तैयार कर लिया है हमारे बच्चों का आज दुनिया में हर जगह स्वागत हो रहा है ,,इसका श्रेय किसे देंगे ,,?




*


----------



## jbond197

fsayed said:


>


Paisa iskay abbujaan denge oopar se??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Paisa iskay abbujaan denge oopar se??



Congress walo key liye paisey pedh pe ugtey hai....no wonder our GDP growth has dropped to 4+% & why not - NREGA, Food Subsidy, 12 cylinders, & now free health care......ECONOMIC DISASTER WAITING TO HAPPEN.

Oust Congress....save India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> ANd here you go folks...free health care for 1.2 billion people... Money from Rahul Gandhi's Swiss bank account( *i wish*)



This guy is barking out of his backside. Even developed countries are struggling to keep up the quality of free health care... hence a booming private medicare industry in Europe & rest of the developed world. Just imagine what would be the quality like, should Pappu even manage to bring free healthcare to fraction of India's population!


----------



## 1971+

Bharti's Name Crops Up in
Another Controversy


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Why not? No body is above law and now the investigation is going on against him. Good if he is proven guilty, caught and send to the jail. There is no place for such criminals in the polity but the matter of the fact is few such people will remain in existence whether you vote for one party or other. It is up to the people to try bringing everyone's attention towards such issues. People like Sashi kant if he is really serious should be supported in his fight.



Mr. Majithiya is brother-in-law of badal ...................whole state machinery is defending him

Punjab Police Say Drug Kingpin's Allegations 'Ridiculous'

Drug lords of Punjab.. A “ruling cover-up” | The Asian Connections Newspaper


----------



## kbd-raaf

Successfully converted an AAPtard to a Modi fan. Not sure if he'll vote BJP but hey, something is better than nothing.

@Prometheus you're next.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> Mr. Majithiya is brother-in-law of badal ...................whole state machinery is defending him
> 
> Punjab Police Say Drug Kingpin's Allegations 'Ridiculous'
> 
> Drug lords of Punjab.. A “ruling cover-up” | The Asian Connections Newspaper



Tell me one thing, if this drug kingpin was so close to Badal's family then why would the Punjab police be acting against him. To be honest, now this appears to be Bhola's act now since he is gotten caught. Even Vijender singh's name cropped up in this affair but nothing was found against him it seems.


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

The crowd in Modi's rally is sponsored, says AAP leader Yogendra Yadav : India, News - India Today

Yogendra Yadav says crowd in Modi's rallies are sponsored. If that's the case, there has to be something seriously wrong with AAP leadership that they are not able to pull anyone specially when they make tall claims to be working for Aam admis or may be according to their brilliant mango man logic crowd turn up only in the paid rallies. Then what is the purpose of all these AAP rallies when you can neither pull crowd based on your continuous baseless rants or so call people's issues or the main AAP factor for everything "money".. In the end, what we can make out of all this is - Khishyaani billi khamba nonchay or may be this kahawat suits them better Nanch na jaane aangan teda!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

Intelligence Bureau listing Narendra Modi admirers in Congress - The Times of India

Sick Congress is making use of state apparatus for political gains. 

@Bhai Zakir , aur kitna geregi tumahri party ??


----------



## 1971+

jbond197 said:


> The crowd in Modi's rally is sponsored, says AAP leader Yogendra Yadav : India, News - India Today
> 
> Yogendra Yadav say crowd in Modi's rallies are sponsored. If that's the case, there has to be something seriously wrong with AAP leadership that they are not able to pull anyone specially when they make tall claims to be working for Aam admis or may be according to their brilliant mango man logic crowd turn up only in the paid rallies. Then what is the purpose of all these AAP rallies when you can neither pull crowd based on your continues rants or so call people's issues or the main AAP factor for everything "money".. In the end, what we can make out of all this is - Khishyaani billi bhamba nonchay or may be this kahawat suits them better Nanch na jaane aangan teda!!!




This B team of Congress why doesn't explain that what happened to black money of Congress leaders, why can't they sponsor crowd in their rallies ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

1971+ said:


> This B team of Congress why doesn't explain that what happened to black money of Congress leaders, why can't they sponsor crowd in their rallies ??


Congress's black money is coming back in form of foreign funding of AAP party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Editors Guild issues notice to AAP for statements against media

More notices to AAP for baseless ranting..

Arvind Kejriwal, jo bohot chota admi hai aur jiski koyi aukat nahi hai, woh apne bachon ki kasam kha ke bolta hai ki - saara desh AAP ke alava bika hua hai aur iske khilaaf woh dharne pe bethaiga..


----------



## GreenFoe

*AAP admits again that BJP is bigger enemy than friendly cong
Kejriwal says communalism bigger threat than graft
*
Former Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal Monday said communalism is a bigger problem facing the country than corruption, the main platform of his Aam Aadmi Party and the central theme of much of his politics so far.

Addressing an audience comprising prominent Muslim academics and intelligentsia at the India Islamic Cultural Centre, Kejriwal sidestepped a question about whether he would fight against the BJP’s prime ministerial nominee Narendra Modi in the Lok Sabha elections while other AAP leaders targeted the “communal” politics of the Gujarat chief minister.

“*Communalism is a bigger problem in front of the country than corruption* and it is never about people fighting each other. It is political parties who pit communities against one another for narrow electoral gains. But the truth is, neither has BJP ever done anything for Hindus nor Congress for Muslims,” Kejriwal said.

Although Kejriwal made a powerful pitch against communalism, the absence of Muslim candidates in AAP’s first list and his reluctance to commit to a face-off with Modi agitated some in the audience.

Accompanied by former journalist Ashutosh, who is set to fight on an AAP ticket from Chandni Chowk, and controversial former Delhi minister Somnath Bharti, Kejriwal said both Modi and the Congress stand for crony capitalism. 

“Do not trust a man who flies down from Gandhinagar to meet victims of the Patna blasts but in 13 hours does not visit Gulbarg Society barely a few miles away,” Ashutosh said.

All three repeatedly said AAP does not believe in treating communities differently on the basis of their religion.

Asked whether he would take on Modi in the Lok Sabha elections like he had done with then Delhi chief minister Sheila Dikshit, Kejriwal said: “There is no certainty yet on whether Modi is fighting elections or not. Traditionally, Congress and BJP have never fielded strong candidates against each other’s top leaders. We bucked that trend for the first time by giving a tough fight to Sheila Dikshit. Even now we have fielded Kumar Vishwas who is a very senior AAP leader against Rahul Gandhi.”

When his displeased audience persisted with the demand, he said: “I can leave you with this promise that we will field a very strong candidate against Modi.”

On AAP’s first list having no Muslim names, he said once all names were out, there would not be any cause for complaint, “although we do not look at caste and religion when distributing party tickets”.

Kejriwal says communalism bigger threat than graft | The Indian Express

Modi is rising he doesn't have to bark on media like khujli and shinde do 



Only AGENDA of this election is *MODI*



Cong against modi
AAP against modi
sp against modi
bsp against modi
RLD against modi
JDU against modi
JUD against modi
Pak against modi
China against modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That will not make the argument 'batter'




It seems that You are trolling. In fact you do not have anything to argue. Any way it is closed.



GreenFoe said:


> *AAP admits again that BJP is bigger enemy than friendly cong
> Kejriwal says communalism bigger threat than graft
> *
> Former Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal Monday said communalism is a bigger problem facing the country than corruption, the main platform of his Aam Aadmi Party and the central theme of much of his politics so far.
> 
> Addressing an audience comprising prominent Muslim academics and intelligentsia at the India Islamic Cultural Centre, Kejriwal sidestepped a question about whether he would fight against the BJP’s prime ministerial nominee Narendra Modi in the Lok Sabha elections while other AAP leaders targeted the “communal” politics of the Gujarat chief minister.
> 
> “*Communalism is a bigger problem in front of the country than corruption* and it is never about people fighting each other. It is political parties who pit communities against one another for narrow electoral gains. But the truth is, neither has BJP ever done anything for Hindus nor Congress for Muslims,” Kejriwal said.
> 
> Although Kejriwal made a powerful pitch against communalism, the absence of Muslim candidates in AAP’s first list and his reluctance to commit to a face-off with Modi agitated some in the audience.
> 
> Accompanied by former journalist Ashutosh, who is set to fight on an AAP ticket from Chandni Chowk, and controversial former Delhi minister Somnath Bharti, Kejriwal said both Modi and the Congress stand for crony capitalism.
> 
> “Do not trust a man who flies down from Gandhinagar to meet victims of the Patna blasts but in 13 hours does not visit Gulbarg Society barely a few miles away,” Ashutosh said.
> 
> All three repeatedly said AAP does not believe in treating communities differently on the basis of their religion.
> 
> Asked whether he would take on Modi in the Lok Sabha elections like he had done with then Delhi chief minister Sheila Dikshit, Kejriwal said: “There is no certainty yet on whether Modi is fighting elections or not. Traditionally, Congress and BJP have never fielded strong candidates against each other’s top leaders. We bucked that trend for the first time by giving a tough fight to Sheila Dikshit. Even now we have fielded Kumar Vishwas who is a very senior AAP leader against Rahul Gandhi.”
> 
> When his displeased audience persisted with the demand, he said: “I can leave you with this promise that we will field a very strong candidate against Modi.”
> 
> On AAP’s first list having no Muslim names, he said once all names were out, there would not be any cause for complaint, “although we do not look at caste and religion when distributing party tickets”.
> 
> Kejriwal says communalism bigger threat than graft | The Indian Express
> 
> Modi is rising he doesn't have to bark on media like khujli and shinde do
> 
> 
> 
> Only AGENDA of this election is *MODI*
> 
> 
> 
> Cong against modi
> AAP against modi
> sp against modi
> bsp against modi
> RLD against modi
> JDU against modi
> JUD against modi
> Pak against modi
> China against modi




It is not a choice between communism and graft. The guys who are most corrupt plays communal card. AAP wel come all those supporters of terrorist in the name of Secularism. Recently Kamal Faruki Joined AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

*Congress using Intelligence Bureau on its own party men to know Modi admirers within party*

AHMEDABAD: The Congress high command is understood to have sought the services of theIntelligence Bureau to identify possible defectorsto the BJP in Gujarat. The party is facing the prospect of a 26-0 rout in the Lok Sabha elections as the Narendra Modi bandwagon looks unstoppable in his home state. 

The need to rope in the IB has arisen because of a spate of defections in the past couple of weeks that seems to be systematically orchestrated by the Modi camp. Fanning these defections are heavyweights like Narhari Amin and Vithhal Radadia. 

On Monday, two Congress MLAs joined the BJP. The resignations of Chhabil Patel, who represented Abadasa, and Prabhu Vasava from Mandvi in Surat takes the tally of MLAs who have resigned in the past fortnight to join the BJP to five. 

Apparently, one of the briefs given to the IB is to sniff out if Shankersinh Vaghela is inching any closer to Modi. Many of the recent defectors are from his camp. IB sleuths are even contacting local journalists to identify Modi admirers in the Congress. The Congress believes that Modi is out to decimate the party and there could be a deluge of defections in the build-up to the elections. Three sitting MLAs from Sabarkantha, Amreli and Junagadh have just defected to BJP, tilting the balance in three Lok Sabha seats. 

Apparently, new targets are Surendranagar, Banaskantha and Bardoli, where the BJP is comparatively on a weaker wicket.
Intelligence Bureau listing Narendra Modi admirers in Congress - The Times of India


----------



## GreenFoe

*Congress using Intelligence Bureau on its own party men to know Modi admirers within party*

AHMEDABAD: The Congress high command is understood to have sought the services of theIntelligence Bureau to identify possible defectorsto the BJP in Gujarat. The party is facing the prospect of a 26-0 rout in the Lok Sabha elections as the Narendra Modi bandwagon looks unstoppable in his home state. 

The need to rope in the IB has arisen because of a spate of defections in the past couple of weeks that seems to be systematically orchestrated by the Modi camp. Fanning these defections are heavyweights like Narhari Amin and Vithhal Radadia. 

On Monday, two Congress MLAs joined the BJP. The resignations of Chhabil Patel, who represented Abadasa, and Prabhu Vasava from Mandvi in Surat takes the tally of MLAs who have resigned in the past fortnight to join the BJP to five. 

Apparently, one of the briefs given to the IB is to sniff out if Shankersinh Vaghela is inching any closer to Modi. Many of the recent defectors are from his camp. IB sleuths are even contacting local journalists to identify Modi admirers in the Congress. The Congress believes that Modi is out to decimate the party and there could be a deluge of defections in the build-up to the elections. Three sitting MLAs from Sabarkantha, Amreli and Junagadh have just defected to BJP, tilting the balance in three Lok Sabha seats. 

Apparently, new targets are Surendranagar, Banaskantha and Bardoli, where the BJP is comparatively on a weaker wicket.
Intelligence Bureau listing Narendra Modi admirers in Congress - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Shameless Modi made Gujarat Lokayukta act so weak that its useless.
> 
> The PM of India comes under the lokpal,  The CM of Delhi comes under The Lokayukta. *
> *Modi does not comes under The Lokayukta of Gujarat because Modi made Lokayukta act in which the whole state and officials, ministers comes under the Lokayukta but not the chief minister of Gujarat Modi.*




*Simply because Lokayukt can become corrupt congress pet like ex CJ balakrishna and may push Congi Agenda. Modi sir is incorruptible (Not as per me and like me but as per WIKI leaks) . So no need for Modi ji to come under Lokayukta. *



fsayed said:


>




How many free meal or piece of land did you get till date?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Tell me one thing, if this drug kingpin was so close to Badal's family then why would the Punjab police be acting against him. To be honest, now this appears to be Bhola's act now since he is gotten caught. Even Vijender singh's name cropped up in this affair but nothing was found against him it seems.


have u heard about Vijendra Singh (the boxer ) stuck in allegations of using drugs???

well , in such a high profile case .......u cant keep the big names involved poping up



kbd-raaf said:


> Successfully converted an AAPtard to a Modi fan. Not sure if he'll vote BJP but hey, something is better than nothing.
> 
> @Prometheus you're next.



lol................till modi praises gundas............i seriously dout that.

negativity of AAP .....whatever u can say ......is still at infancy when campared to nonsense in punjab


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *Rahul hits out at Vajpayee, Advani for deriding his father*
> India Today Online New Delhi, February 24, 2014 | UPDATED 16:44 IST
> 
> 
> Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi hit out at senior BJP leaders former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee and LK Advani for deriding the achievements of his father and former PM Rajiv Gandhi.
> 
> Lashing out at the BJP for its habit of deriding Congress achievements and then trying to appropriate them, Gandhi said, "Senior BJP leaders, like Vajpayeeji and Advaniji, derided my father (former PM Rajiv Gandhi) as computer boy. Today, you have mobile phones in your pockets and this is because of his thinking which was ahead of his time."
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul Gandhi
> 
> 
> "Everybody knows Congress brought about the White Revolution. Their (BJP's) leaders now say they brought about the revolution in Gujarat. They have now laid their hands on Sardar Patel who was very critical of the RSS," he said.
> 
> Gandhi, addressing a farmer's meet, called manifesto consultation session, in Sonepat district of Haryana, said it was part of the BJP's thinking to put people against people and garner votes. "In every state, they make one group the insider and all others outsiders. That's their politics," he said.
> 
> The Congress, Gandhi said, believed in playing fair politics. "For us, India is an idea," he said. "We believe in giving you all a choice rather than orders which is the BJP's way," he said.
> 
> Aiming to woo farmers, the Congress scion said, "The real empowerment of farmers will begin when they will have a say in ticket distribution. When MPs would fear that poor work will force them out. And I will do that in five-seven years."
> 
> Talking about corruption, Gandhi said, "There a lot of people who speak on this, and they only speak. But the root of corruption is the lack of people's representation. Today, roughly 500 people select all candidates for all Assemblies and Lok Sabha in a party. We have to raise this number to 10,000 and more."
> 
> Slamming the BJP for being a one-man party, Gandhi said, "They believe one man knows everything. They believe in concentrating power in one man. They believe one man can run the country. We believe in the opposite. We believe in decentralising power."
> 
> Responding to a question on forcible land acquisition in Bhatta-Parsaul in Greater Noida in Uttar Pradesh, Gandhi responded, "The land belonged to farmers. But it was taken away forcefully from them for making Formula One track which is used once every year. Even that is now closed."
> "Bhatta-Parsaul is just one example. In Niyamgiri in Odisha, the same thing is happening, as elsewhere also."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: Rahul hits out at Vajpayee, Advani for deriding his father : India, News - India Today




His Father Was a commission agent of various arm lobbies. What a shame that this commission agent become Prime minister of India. 

Rajiv Gandhi was `middleman` for Swedish jet deal: WikiLeaks

Rajiv Gandhi was 'middleman' for Swedish jet deal: US cable - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> *Simply because Lokayukt can become corrupt congress pet like ex CJ balakrishna and may push Congi Agenda. Modi sir is incorruptible (Not as per me and like me but as per WIKI leaks) . So no need for Modi ji to come under Lokayukta. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many free meal or peace of land you get till date?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


>




8 Chief Justices of India corrupt, says former Law Minister | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

*'Modi wave' in the country cannot be denied: Arvind Kejriwal*
By ABP News Bureau







New Delhi: AAP chief and Ex- Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal had admitted that there is ‘Modi wave’ in the country.




Kejriwal made the comment in an interview to the Hindi daily Dainik Bhaskar.



He had been asked if he will contest elections against Narendra Modi, hedging the reply, he said ‘it cannot be denied that there is a Modi wave in the country.’



The AAP chief went on to add that be it Rahul or Modi, all are pandering to Ambani.


'Modi wave' in the country cannot be denied: Arvind Kejriwal -




Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

@Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Arvind Kejriwal manipulates facts for political convenience: Former AAP member Surajit Dasgupta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> *'Modi wave' in the country cannot be denied: Arvind Kejriwal*
> By ABP News Bureau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Delhi: AAP chief and Ex- Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal had admitted that there is ‘Modi wave’ in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kejriwal made the comment in an interview to the Hindi daily Dainik Bhaskar.
> 
> 
> 
> He had been asked if he will contest elections against Narendra Modi, hedging the reply, he said ‘it cannot be denied that there is a Modi wave in the country.’
> 
> 
> 
> The AAP chief went on to add that be it Rahul or Modi, all are pandering to Ambani.
> 
> 
> 'Modi wave' in the country cannot be denied: Arvind Kejriwal -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<
> 
> @Prometheus




???????????.....yes ............u want something bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi kurta  just baught one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438190203740901376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438192284921004032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438193575466401792

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438194012449939456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437905042142547968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437848177086332928


----------



## Jason bourne

Har har Modi ghar ghar Modi auto rally in Hubli for 28th Bharata Gellisi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

*Gujarat Parivartan Party (GPP) joins hand with BJP*

*Gujarat Parivartan Party (GPP) joins hand with BJP | The Indian Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Batman Bharti in action again. 
Corporation engineer roughed up at AAP protest in Green Park - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438195736325263360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Parul @levina 26-0 WHITEWASH for Congress in Gujarat............What say???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

*Jai Jawan, Jai Kisan.*


*Yesterday (February 24) Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi met with farmers in Ganaur (Sonipat), seeking their inputs for the Congress party's election manifesto. He also inaugurated the India International Horticulture Market at Ganaur. Later in the day, he travelled to Chandigarh where he met a group of ex-servicemen who thanked him for his help on their long-standing One Rank One Pension demand.*


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @levina 26-0 WHITEWASH for Congress in Gujarat............What say???



Yes quite possible as bjp dented all the strong hold of congree though very few ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

#RGinAssam Huge Gathering to welcome Young Rahul Gandhi in Guwahati , Assam


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @levina 26-0 WHITEWASH for Congress in Gujarat............What say???



Insha Allah. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @levina 26-0 WHITEWASH for Congress in Gujarat............What say???


Ohhh no idea about that...but

what is this that i heard that Modi hasnt declared from which constituency he gonna contest elections???


> Lucknow, Jan 22: Congress today challenged BJP Prime Ministerial candidate to declare the constituency from which he would be contesting Lok Sabha elections. Congress national general secretary and in-charge of Uttar Pradesh Madhusudan Mistry asked Modi to declare the constituency if he was a big leader as being claimed. "If Modi is such a big leader, then he should tell from where he is going to contest the elections," Mistry told reporters here after the meeting of Congress' newly constituted state election committee. 'Big Leader' Modi should tell from where he is going to contest the elections "He (Modi) must declare the seat in Uttar Pradesh or Gujarat from where he will contest elections," he said. Mistry, a known detractor of the Gujarat Chief Minister, had few days back said that Modi was unsure of success due to which he was not announcing the constituency
> Lok Sabha Election 2014: Congress asks Narendra Modi to declare seat - News Oneindia


----------



## Jason bourne

शंकर सिंह वाघेला वापस लौटेंगे बीजेपी में 
टाइम्स न्यूज नेटवर्क | Feb 25, 2014, 10.04AM IST गुजरात » अहमदाबाद » शंकर
सिंह वाघेला वापस लौटेंगे बीजेपी में-
नरेंद्र मोदी की हवा और गुजरात स्टेट यूनिट में मची 'भगदड़' से
कांग्रेस आलाकमान जबर्दस्त रूप से परेशान है। पिछले 15 दिनों में कांग्रेस के पांच विधायक पार्टी का दामन छोड़ चुके हैं और इनमें से तीन तो विधिवत रूप से बीजेपी में शामिल हो चुके हैं। चर्चा इस बात की भी है कि गुजरात में कांग्रेस के दिग्गज नेता शंकर सिंह वाघेला भी घर वापसी को तैयार हैं।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Ohhh no idea about that...but
> 
> what is this that i heard that Modi hasnt declared from which constituency he gonna contest elections???



still time when parties will come out with there lists of LS candidates in phases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> still time when parties will come out with there lists of LS candidates in phases.



There are rumours that he may contest from UP.


----------



## Dem!god

Parul said:


> There are rumours that he may contest from UP.


its not final yet....there are many speculations......he was offered to contest both from bihar and UP .....
but not fixed yet.....
and he is always there in gujrat......
@levina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> There are rumours that he may contest from UP.



I think it's almost final that he will either contest from Lucknow or Varanasi............

As they say - The road to New Delhi Goes through UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> शंकर सिंह वाघेला वापस लौटेंगे बीजेपी में
> टाइम्स न्यूज नेटवर्क | Feb 25, 2014, 10.04AM IST गुजरात » अहमदाबाद » शंकर
> सिंह वाघेला वापस लौटेंगे बीजेपी में-
> नरेंद्र मोदी की हवा और गुजरात स्टेट यूनिट में मची 'भगदड़' से
> कांग्रेस आलाकमान जबर्दस्त रूप से परेशान है। पिछले 15 दिनों में कांग्रेस के पांच विधायक पार्टी का दामन छोड़ चुके हैं और इनमें से तीन तो विधिवत रूप से बीजेपी में शामिल हो चुके हैं। चर्चा इस बात की भी है कि गुजरात में कांग्रेस के दिग्गज नेता शंकर सिंह वाघेला भी घर वापसी को तैयार हैं।



This will be a death kneel for Congress in Gujrat.. If this happens Congress will sure score a duck there...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> I think it's almost final that he will either contest from Lucknow or Varanasi............
> 
> As they say - The road to New Delhi Goes through UP.



Where ever he fights from I am waiting to see if Kejriwal got guts to fight against him!!


----------



## Mujraparty




----------



## truthlover

Pumba said:


> is this how the seculars in Pakistan talk ?
> 
> i feel sorry for those who taught you how to behave while interacting with ppl


O mr hypocrite hindu ..first look at the way your veera bahadur indian member is interacting ..then bark


----------



## Pumba




----------



## fsayed

Enthusiastic crowd of Assam are all anxious to listen to Shri Rahul Gandhi at Khanapara Ground in Guwahati.


----------



## truthlover

VeeraBahadur said:


> You are getting too much mind washing doses in your madarsa . BUT You are right Indians were your family's customer since pre 1947 days  I hope they paid you handsomely now, Go and ask your mom that who is your real father  Or did you got dicked by your brother just now


Did you even bother to read what he just said? His post makes perfect logic but you are just repeating his words .
Indeed he is gave you a very hard time 
Also read the history and you will find out mughals did not spare a single hindu girl.Getting humiliated and invaded in now part of your genes.I bet your family chain started when mughals started to use every hindu slave girl in their beds. @Puchtoon


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*AAP Goons beat up civic engineer near DC office, Delhi* 

Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Somnath Bharti was linked to a fresh controversy in the national capital on Monday after AAP supporters thrashed a civic official near the Deputy Commissioner (DC) office of South zone in Green Park.

According to the police, the victim was identified as Ashok Kumar, who is an executive engineer with the south municipal corporation.

"He was allegedly beaten up by AAP supporters who were protesting against the demolition of a house in Hauz Khas area in South Delhi," said a police official.

The incident took place minutes before Mr Bharti along with some of his supporters reached the spot to protest against the Municipal Corporation of Delhi (MCD) and its demolition drive.

Mr Bharti, however, claimed that those involved with the incident were not AAP workers and he had nothing to do with them.

He later met the South DC along with his supporters and questioned him as to why the MCD never takes action against the "high and mighty" and always targets the common man.

Mr Bharti also said that MCD should do a survey and make a list of people including MPs, ministers, MLAs and councillors who have broken building bye-laws and take action against them before razing the house of a commoner.

In his complaint about the incident, the executive engineer claimed that he was beaten up by four people who were wearing AAP caps and were protesting outside the office before Mr Bharti arrived.

The raid created a huge furore with the BJP and the Congress, along with activists, demanding Mr Bharti be arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Mob rule


----------



## ranjeet

CorporateAffairs said:


> *AAP Goons beat up civic engineer near DC office, Delhi*


Mohalla Sabha at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

truthlover said:


> Did you even bother to read what he just said? His post makes perfect logic but you are just repeating his words .
> Indeed he is gave you a very hard time
> Also read the history and you will find out mughals did not spare a single hindu girl.Getting humiliated and invaded in now part of your genes.I bet your family chain started when mughals started to use every hindu slave girl in their beds. @Puchtoon




Read which history ?? Madarsa fucked version of History, which claim Bin Qasim as your hero. 


You are barking like your old mate.  Didn't they tell you about Mughals raping your foremoms to conversion and applying jajiya in Madarsas ??  But I bet at last you have identitfied your father from among the clutter of Saud, Persian, Turk and Mongol fathers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

1971+ said:


> Read which history ?? Madarsa fucked version of History, which claim Bin Qasim as your hero.
> 
> 
> You are barking like your old mate.  Didn't they tell you about Mughals raping your foremoms to conversion and applying jajiya in Madarsas ??  But I bet at last you have identitfied your father from among the clutter of Saud, Persian, Turk and Mongol fathers


Avoid him man .... he is not worth replying to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Former R&AW chief Sanjeev Tripathi joins BJP

Niticentral Staff 



In a major boost to BJP ahead of Lok Sabha election, former R&AW Chief Sanjeev Tripathi on Tuesday formally joined the party. The BJP president Rajnath Singh welcomed him at the party headquarters in New Delhi.

Rajnath also tweeted,”former RAW Chief Shri Sanjeev Kumar Tripathi joined the BJP today. I welcome him to the party fold.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

jbond197 said:


> Where ever he fights from I am waiting to see if Kejriwal got guts to fight against him!!



Apparently, Kujhilwala is not going to contest General Elections.


----------



## 1971+

Jason bourne said:


> Former R&AW chief Sanjeev Tripathi joins BJP
> 
> Niticentral Staff
> 
> 
> 
> In a major boost to BJP ahead of Lok Sabha election, former R&AW Chief Sanjeev Tripathi on Tuesday formally joined the party. The BJP president Rajnath Singh welcomed him at the party headquarters in New Delhi.
> 
> Rajnath also tweeted,”former RAW Chief Shri Sanjeev Kumar Tripathi joined the BJP today. I welcome him to the party fold.”




Stale news, has been posted 18 hours back on this thread itself.


----------



## kbd-raaf

1971+ said:


> Stale news, has been posted 18 hours back on this thread itself.



At that time, he hadn't joined officially.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Meanwhile in Uttar Pradesh...*



> आजमगढ़ के मुहम्मदपुर बाजार में दो पक्षों के बीच उपद्रव, फायरिंग, तोड़फोड़ और आगजनी के दौरान एक जख्मी युवक की देर रात मौत के बाद मौके पर भारी संख्या में पुलिस और पीएसी तैनात कर दी गई है। एसपी अनंतदेव ने गंभीरपुर थानाध्यक्ष सिद्दीकी को निलंबित कर दिया। बाजार में तनाव की स्थिति है।
> 
> उल्लेखनीय है कि कल उपद्रव के दौरान साठ दुकानों में तोड़फोड़ हुई और एक बाइक फूंकी गई। देर रात आरोपियों की गिरफ्तारी की मांग को लेकर एक पक्ष ने रास्ता जाम किया था।





> घटनाक्रम के मुताबिक यहां एक पोखरे के किनारे स्थित पीपल के पेड़ के पास काफी दिनों पहले देव प्रतिमा स्थापित थी। वहीं पर रंजीतपट्टी गांव के लोगों ने चबूतरा बनाने का प्रयास किया। इस पर मुहम्मदपुर के लोगों ने आपत्ति जताई कि यह क्षेत्र उनकी गांव सभा में आता है, इसलिए यहां जो भी होगा उसका निर्णय वे ही करेंगे।
> 
> इसके बाद दोनों पक्षों के लोग आमने-सामने आ गए। फायरिंग के साथ तोड़फोड़ भी शुरू हो गई। इस दौरान उपद्रव हुआ और एक पक्ष की बाइक आग के हवाले कर दी गई। फायरिंग के दौरान एक युवक को गोली लगी। उसे सामुदायिक स्वास्थ्य केंद्र मोहम्मदपुर में ले जाया गया। यहां से डाक्टरों ने जिला अस्पताल भेज दिया। हालत गंभीर देख जिला अस्पताल से उसे हायर सेंटर के लिए रेफर कर दिया गया था। देर रात उसकी मौत के बाद हालात फिर तनावपूर्ण हो गए हैं।



*The deceased has been identified as Vijay Prasad Yadav (32), police said, adding a seriously injured youth, Azhar (20) has been referred to Varanasi hospital. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Big blow to Feku Modi and Shiv Sena in Maharastra*

*Powerful and Popular Shiv Sena MP from Shirdi, Bhausaheb Wakchaure, joins Congress
*
See more at: Shiv Sena MP from Shirdi, Bhausaheb Wakchaure, joins Congress - News

Shiv Sena MP Bhausaheb Wakchaure joins Congress - The Economic Times

Shiv Sena MP Wakchaure joins Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

^^^ If I am not wrong he had left Congress in last election to join Shiv Sena. More like homecoming for him. Athawale will have a field day beating his @$$ this time.. 



Things going from Bad to worse in UP.. Akhilesh should concentrate more on Law and Order rather than Cycle races..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

1971+ said:


> Stale news, has been posted 18 hours back on this thread itself.



Was posted by me only then it was not cnfrm now he has joined


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Feku Modi dream shattered, NDA sinking ship in Maharastra *

*- 3 NDA MPs resigns to join NCP and Congress    *

*- 4 more NDA MPs to join NCP and Congress soon*

*High-profile Shiv Sena and BJP leaders are either joining the the Congress or the NCP in the state or are in the process of doing so.*


6 Shiv Sena MPs wanted our party tickets for 2014, says NCP | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

Congress nets another Shiv Sena MP, Maharashtra bucks defection trend in country - The Times of India

Shiv Sena MP Ganesh Dhudhgaonkar joining NCP? | Business Standard

6 Shiv Sena MPs wanted our party tickets for 2014, says NCP - Yahoo News India

Double blow for Sena as another MP quits to join NCP | The Indian Express

Shiv Sena MP Wakchaure joins Congress


----------



## SpArK

*NCP MLC From Sangli Quits Party, Joins BJP

25 feb 2014*

A Nationalist Congress Party MLC from Sangli's Tasgaon constituency today resigned from his post.

Sanjay Kaka Patil, who tendered his resignation to Maharashtra Legislative Council chairman Shivajirao Deshmukh, said in the House that he was resigning from the post following continuous harassment in the NCP.

Without taking any name, Patil alleged that a minister was harassing him.

"I have been facing problem at the party level. A minister in the party is constantly harassing me. He is trying his best to end my political career," he alleged in the House.

"He (Patil) will join the BJP in the evening today. *Some more leaders from their party would also join the BJP in coming days,*" senior party leader Gopinath Munde told _PTI._

Sanjay Kaka Patil's entry in the BJP fold would be a big blow to senior NCP leader and Home Minister R R Patil, as the saffron party is likely to field him as a Lok Sabha candidate from Sangli.



FILED ON: FEB 25, 2014 



NCP MLC From Sangli Quits Party, Joins BJP


OMG shattered... world is ending blah blah blahhhhss...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

My tax money being put to ill use 


Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku Modi dream shattered, NDA sinking ship in Maharastra *
> 
> *- 3 NDA MPs resigns to join NCP and Congress    *
> 
> *- 4 more NDA MPs to join NCP and Congress soon*
> 
> *High-profile Shiv Sena and BJP leaders are either joining the the Congress or the NCP in the state or are in the process of doing so.*
> 
> 
> 6 Shiv Sena MPs wanted our party tickets for 2014, says NCP | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
> 
> Congress nets another Shiv Sena MP, Maharashtra bucks defection trend in country - The Times of India
> 
> Shiv Sena MP Ganesh Dhudhgaonkar joining NCP? | Business Standard
> 
> 6 Shiv Sena MPs wanted our party tickets for 2014, says NCP - Yahoo News India
> 
> Double blow for Sena as another MP quits to join NCP | The Indian Express
> 
> Shiv Sena MP Wakchaure joins Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## surya kiran

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku Modi dream shattered, NDA sinking ship in Maharastra *
> 
> *- 3 NDA MPs resigns to join NCP and Congress    *
> 
> *- 4 more NDA MPs to join NCP and Congress soon*
> 
> *High-profile Shiv Sena and BJP leaders are either joining the the Congress or the NCP in the state or are in the process of doing so.*
> 
> 
> 6 Shiv Sena MPs wanted our party tickets for 2014, says NCP | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
> 
> Congress nets another Shiv Sena MP, Maharashtra bucks defection trend in country - The Times of India
> 
> Shiv Sena MP Ganesh Dhudhgaonkar joining NCP? | Business Standard
> 
> 6 Shiv Sena MPs wanted our party tickets for 2014, says NCP - Yahoo News India
> 
> Double blow for Sena as another MP quits to join NCP | The Indian Express
> 
> Shiv Sena MP Wakchaure joins Congress



So are these MPs now suddenly secular overnight? As in, can the ordinary people now vote since, they have been given the stamp of secular by the UPA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

surya kiran said:


> So are these MPs now suddenly secular overnight? As in, can the ordinary people now vote since, they have been given the stamp of secular by the UPA?




Coming election will bring an end to secular (Chor) parties. Pappus Party will move to 3rd and 4th position in many states making it non capable to coming back to power in anti incumbency time also. In couple of years of time, AAP will erode the base of congress making it cripple to coming back to power any time in future. If election take place in couple of years of time, congress will reduced to the level where once upon a time Communist party used to be. i.e between 40 to 50 seats.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jason bourne said:


> Har har Modi ghar ghar Modi auto rally in Hubli for 28th Bharata Gellisi
> 
> View attachment 18571




Very very sick and disgusting   if any Muslim or christian or sikh or dalit or any hindu make fun of religious slogans The Feku and its fans, bjp, rss, vhp etc. will call for blood but they are defaming Hindu religious slogan.

*Har Har Mahadev* to Har Har Modi  

This proves that they do not care for be it Hindus or Muslims or India just they want cheap politics an few votes.


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku Modi dream shattered, NDA sinking ship in Maharastra *
> 
> *- 3 NDA MPs resigns to join NCP and Congress    *
> 
> *- 4 more NDA MPs to join NCP and Congress soon*
> 
> *High-profile Shiv Sena and BJP leaders are either joining the the Congress or the NCP in the state or are in the process of doing so.*
> 
> 
> 6 Shiv Sena MPs wanted our party tickets for 2014, says NCP | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
> 
> Congress nets another Shiv Sena MP, Maharashtra bucks defection trend in country - The Times of India
> 
> Shiv Sena MP Ganesh Dhudhgaonkar joining NCP? | Business Standard
> 
> 6 Shiv Sena MPs wanted our party tickets for 2014, says NCP - Yahoo News India
> 
> Double blow for Sena as another MP quits to join NCP | The Indian Express
> 
> Shiv Sena MP Wakchaure joins Congress




BIG BLOW ???  


Just 2 days old

NDA to fall 36 short of majority, says survey | Business Standard


----------



## HariPrasad

Now these are the days of HAR HAR whether modi or somebody else.


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> Very very sick and disgusting   if any Muslim or christian or sikh or dalit or any hindu make fun of religious slogans The Feku and its fans, bjp, rss, vhp etc. will call for blood but they are defaming Hindu religious slogan.
> 
> *Har Har Mahadev* to Har Har Modi
> 
> This proves that they do not care for be it Hindus or Muslims or India just they want cheap politics an few votes.



But still educated middle class falls for it.


----------



## HariPrasad

1971+ said:


> BIG BLOW ???
> Just 2 days old
> NDA to fall 36 short of majority, says survey | Business Standard




Papu's followers finding consolation in couple of NDA MPS who were refused ticket joining NCP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

Any inputs on Ajamgadh ??


----------



## Bhai Zakir

surya kiran said:


> So are these MPs now suddenly secular overnight? As in, can the ordinary people now vote since, they have been given the stamp of secular by the UPA?




Where did i have said that they became secular or communal???

The fact is the NDA is a sinking ship in Maharastra as 3 MPs have resign to join Congress/NCP and 4 more will also resign very soon.

*This also prove double standard of low life Feku fans, 

they feel happy for the fake news of 12 RJD mlas or at the news of few local MLAs joing bjp but they feel pain in butt when the reverse is happening that too in big numbers and powerful leaders resigning from NDA and joining UPA

Tell me which one is bigger leader a local MLA or a MP????????????
*
*If 3 NDA MPs are resigning and running to join the UPA is it not a big news or blow to NDA???*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Every survey conducted 10 days appart shows 10 more seats to NDA compared to last survey. Great going Modi ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Rahul Gandhi has empowered - Bhai Zakir.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

HariPrasad said:


> Every survey conducted 10 days appart shows 10 more seats to NDA compared to last survey. Great going Modi ji.



*
Then why Modi is so scared that he is sticking to the chair of CM???

Why don't Modi resign from CM post if he want to be PM or if he believe he will be PM??*


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> ^^^ If I am not wrong he had left Congress in last election to join Shiv Sena. More like homecoming for him. Athawale will have a field day beating his @$$ this time..
> 
> 
> 
> Things going from Bad to worse in UP.. Akhilesh should concentrate more on Law and Order rather than Cycle races..



I don't think akhilesh has it in him. Any views on if Mayawati is gaining at SP loss?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Parul said:


> Rahul Gandhi has empowered - Bhai Zakir.



Beta personal attack band kar, and don't shoot from hip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Parul said:


> Rahul Gandhi has empowered - Bhai Zakir.


@Bhai Zakir is posting from Jupiter?    
This is bromance not attack  Dil pe mat lo bhaizan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> Beta personal attack band kar, and don't shoot from hip



Kafir Bhai, my previous post wasnt a personal attack. Forum par kisi say pooch loh - ek hi answer milna hai - it's you who has been shooting from his ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I don't think akhilesh has it in him. Any views on if Mayawati is gaining at SP loss?



As per the paid pre poll surveys only BJP is gaining  while every other party Congress, SP, RLD and BSP are loosing


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bhai Zakir said:


> As per the paid pre poll surveys only BJP is gaining  while every other party Congress, SP, RLD and BSP are loosing



I don't think all polls are paid, but some of them are suspicious for sure. I also find BJP wave in UP unlikely. The chieftans control too much politics on ground- not the sort of stuff that you can break with some rally and a few ads.


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> Where did i have said that they became secular or communal???
> 
> The fact is the NDA is a sinking ship in Maharastra as 3 MPs have resign to join Congress/NCP and 4 more will also resign very soon.
> 
> *This also prove double standard of low life Feku fans,
> 
> they feel happy for the fake news of 12 RJD mlas or at the news of few local MLAs joing bjp but they feel pain in butt when the reverse is happening that too in big numbers and powerful leaders resigning from NDA and joining UPA
> Tell me which one is bigger leader a local MLA or a MP????????????
> *
> *If 3 NDA MPs are resigning and running to join the UPA is it not a big news or blow to NDA???*



bhai mere Black color me aur font size change kiye bina bhi likhta toh samaj a jata...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Chhattisgarh regional party merges with BJP - News Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> As per the paid pre poll surveys only BJP is gaining  while every other party Congress, SP, RLD and BSP are loosing



This is CONGRESS' INTERNAL SURVEY.....................

Congress will swept away in general election 2014, shows Congresss internal survey | हालात बेहद खराब: लोकसभा चुनावों में होगा कांग्रेस का डब्बा गोल - Oneindia Hindi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1971+

BLOW TO CONGRESS 

BROTHER OF CONGRESS MP PRIYA DUTT ATTRACTS HIGH COURT REBUKE FOR 105 DAYS PAROLE . 

What are rules for if convict can enjoy 105 days outside jail: High Court on Sanjay Dutts parole

COURT ASKS STATE GOVERNMENT OF MAHARASTRA THAT ARE RULES ONLY MEANT FOR COMMON MAN


BIG DENT ON CONGRESS IMAGE AFTER BJP RAISED THIS ISSUE FEW DAYS BACK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> This is CONGRESS' INTERNAL SURVEY.....................
> 
> Congress will swept away in general election 2014, shows Congresss internal survey | हालात बेहद खराब: लोकसभा चुनावों में होगा कांग्रेस का डब्बा गोल - Oneindia Hindi


LOLs elections aate aate inki halat aur kharab hogi.


----------



## HariPrasad

Read more at: BJP PM in waiting Mr. Narendra Modi willbecome PM Said his Kundali | कुंडली भी कहती है कि मोदी ही बनेंगे देश के पीएम - Oneindia Hindi

BJP PM in waiting Mr. Narendra Modi willbecome PM Said his Kundali | कुंडली भी कहती है कि मोदी ही बनेंगे देश के पीएम - Oneindia Hindi

Now astrologers also say that Shree Modiji will become PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

1971+ said:


> *BLOW TO CONGRESS *
> 
> BROTHER OF CONGRESS MP PRIYA DUTT ATTRACTS HIGH COURT REBUKE FOR 105 DAYS PAROLE .
> 
> What are rules for if convict can enjoy 105 days outside jail: High Court on Sanjay Dutts parole
> 
> COURT ASKS STATE GOVERNMENT OF MAHARASTRA THAT ARE RULES ONLY MEANT FOR COMMON MAN
> 
> 
> BIG DENT ON CONGRESS IMAGE AFTER BJP RAISED THIS ISSUE FEW DAYS BACK



If you write "Blow to congress" as Bold, underlined, in green color & in font size 7 than only it will have an IMPACT otherwise your post have no value.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1971+

arp2041 said:


> If you write "Blow to congress" as Bold, underlined, in green color & in font size 7 than only it will have an IMPACT otherwise your post have no value.



You mean , paid bot style ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Rahul Gandhi will not become PM said his Horoscope | कुंडली भी कहती है कि राहुल नहीं बन पायेंगे पीएम - Oneindia Hindi

Gandu can't be PM says astrologers. Pappu to Gaya Kam se.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

1971+ said:


> You mean , paid bot style ??



Yes & Color should be *GREEN* & not *SAFFRON* otherwise you will be taken as COMMUNAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## walwal

Bhai Zakir said:


> *- 3 NDA MPs resigns to join NCP and Congress    *
> 
> *- 4 more NDA MPs to join NCP and Congress soon*



Dont bank too much on NCP. This guy with twisted face in NCP is on the fence. He is known for that and very well can assess which side of the bread is buttered for him. Just a fortnight back he certified that all talks of 2002 Gujarat be stopped and day before he sings a different tune. Those who are conversant with his "style" of politics and especially from Maharashtra will vouch for my statement.

@Bhai Zakir - With hand on your heart, spot atleast one difference between INC, NCP, SP, BSP, RJD, CPI, CPM. Am I finished ? Dont remember if we have some other parties left. For whatever is left is the *communal* bunch i.e. BJP. At some point or other some of these players have had joined their hands conveniently forgetting the secular card. Forget for a moment if BJP is good or bad. What about these fellow ? What different philosophy do Sharad Pawar & Sonia Gandhi carry ? Is there a difference in vision for the country ? If not, why not merge. I know you are (hope you are not) a spokesperson of them , but dear friend this man from NCP has nothing but championed the game of compromise at all costs, of all sorts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ehhh...pot smoking BJP supporters were saying modi'll get 80 seats from this party and 90 seats from that party to add up to the 8000 seats he'll get in lok sabha...yeah I dig that too 



11 parties announce common fight against BJP, Congress; skip prime ministership talk | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

Here comes Modi Rath in UP . Embrace it my fellow UPites.

Modi Rath to cover 8000 UP villages in 15 days | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

These unheard(many of them) form 3rd front before every LS election but run away after polls. 3rd front is only formed to bargain hard post election. They wont even win 100 seats combines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

*New Delhi: * Positing themselves as the real alternative to the Congress and the BJP, leaders of 11 parties today decided to contest the coming elections together, but kept the vexed issue of prime ministership, which has been the bane of Third Front experiments in the past, in abeyance.

Even before the alternative front took proper shape, it suffered a setback of sorts with Naveen Patnaik's Biju Janata Dal, or the BJD, and the Asom Gana Parishad (AGP) deciding to stay away from the meeting convened today to draw a common charter of programmes.

"AGP President Prafulla Kumar Mahanta's mother is critically ill, but he called us up and asked us to go ahead. Mr Patnaik informed us that he had some prior engagements, hence could not attend," CPM general secretary Prakash Karat told reporters after the meeting. (Highlights of Prakash Karat's press conference)

The Third Front leaders vowed to work for the defeat of the Congress and the BJP in the national elections due by May. A four-point work programme was also finalized. These include strengthening the democratic framework of the country, ending corruption and ensuring an accountable government; establishment of a firm secular order; drafting a people-oriented developmental path; and setting up a true federal system.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Phenku Phar Peeeyemmm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Nah when BJP crosses 200 mark(latest polls showing almost 220) most of these these parties would fall in line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Ehhh...pot smoking BJP supporters were saying modi'll get 80 seats from this party and 90 seats from that party to *add up to the 8000 seats he'll get* in lok sabha...yeah I dig that too
> 
> 
> 
> 11 parties announce common fight against BJP, Congress; skip prime ministership talk | NDTV.com



8000 seats in LS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

lol lets wait and see, they always blink first before results, i dont think any idiot in his right mind will vote for communists in todays world.
The communists form a major chunk of the third front.The front has already started sinking before it can even sail


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> 8000 seats in LS?



When you're on high quality pot there isn't any difference between 500 and 8000.......it might as well be 8000 ot 10,000....coz that's cooler no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> When you're on high quality pot there isn't any difference between 500 and 8000.......it might as well be 8000 ot 10,000....coz that's cooler no?



Pot at 5:30 pm on a weekday? You aren't an MBA student, are you?


----------



## arp2041

This is interesting..............................



> Even before the alternative front could take proper shape, it suffered a setback of sorts, with Naveen Patnaik's Biju Janata Dal, or the BJD, and the Asom Gana Parishad (AGP) deciding to stay away from the meeting convened today to draw a common charter of programmes.


----------



## Android

SP and CPM in meaning TMC and BSP out so i hpe BJP can form a seat sharing agreement with TMC


----------



## INDIC

In last election there was fourth front also but in India no government can be formed without one of the two major national parties.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> Pot at 5:30 pm on a weekday? You aren't an MBA student, are you?



I was talking about BJP supporters on pot...


----------



## Dem!god

third front is a dream team..
not gonna succeed .....not because they will fail to win some seat..but because of the internal ego clash between the parties.....


----------



## 45'22'

kaun kaun se party hain iss third front mein????


----------



## kaykay

Android said:


> Nah when BJP crosses 200 mark(latest polls showing almost 220) most of these these parties would fall in line.


Best thing about these cartoons is that there are 3-4 PM candidates in third front. Jayalalitha, Nitish and Mulayam are some most ambitious ones. Interesting to see how this will work out post elections.
PS: rest parties except left front would certainly blink before or post election for eg- BJD and AGP(They didnt attend today's meeting too LOLs).


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> SP and CPM in meaning TMC and BSP out so i hpe BJP can form a seat sharing agreement with TMC



Nope.

They will form a Fourth front - An Alternative to Alternative to Alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Dem!god said:


> third front is a dream team..
> not gonna succeed .....not because they will fail to win some seat..but because of the internal ego clash between the parties.....



lol yeah look at the parties CPM which has lost its hold in their regions of WB and Kerala, SP who after Muzaffarnagar riots in increasingly unpopular amoun every one, JDU wont say anything about that it has totally become dhobi ka kutta


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> SP and CPM in meaning TMC and BSP out so i hpe BJP can form a seat sharing agreement with TMC



yeah...keep it coming....keep it coming.....how much was that again?....180 from TMC.......yeah...I dig that...I dig that....


----------



## Android

arp2041 said:


> Nope.
> 
> They will form a Fourth front - An Alternative to Alternative to Alternative.



Looks like sickulars have gone full retard after seeing all the opinion polls and surveys. Lets enjoy their desperation.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> yeah...keep it coming....keep it coming.....how much was that again?....180 from TMC.......yeah...I dig that...I dig that....




Lol why are you damaging your own thread if conducting reasonable debate was not your intention then


----------



## Dem!god

arp2041 said:


> Nope.
> 
> They will form a Fourth front - An Alternative to Alternative to Alternative.


about which dimension you are talking about.....
parallel universe concept has yet to be proven....


----------



## 1971+

Narendra Modi and Yoga guru Ramdev give call for revival of Ayurveda : West, News - India Today

Ramdev had done good work in MP and Chattish Gadh .Need a repeat of that in UP and BIHAR. SAY 90 seats out of 120 seats would be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Truth Finder

UPA=100(at best), Third Front=100(at best). So, UPA+ Third Front =200(at best)

NDA=235(at least).

Leave alone TMC, BSP, YSRC. TDP and Independents.(They can not join Third Front). Even the Third Front parties can not remain together.

SO, BOTH THIRD FRONT AND UPA-3 ARE NOW IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Marxist

1971+ said:


> Any inputs on Ajamgadh ??



one death - *Vijay Prasad Yadav* ,18 injured


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> yeah...keep it coming....keep it coming.....how much was that again?....180 from TMC.......yeah...I dig that...I dig that....



I know i will be hitting a wall but still.............

I think you don't understand the meaning of an Alliance, an Alliance only works when there is a STABLE core in the middle, be it politics or military that's the reason that NATO have survived while Warsaw pact is long gone, that's why NDA & UPA are stable alliance while Third, Fourth or Fifth front comes & goes only for the election season, b'coz they have NO PARTY in them which can even win 25-30 seats on there own.

TF is only formed as a bargaining chip Post-2014 elections. I would not be surprised baring CPIM which has clear ideological difference with the BJP, all other parties will be happily ready to support NDA (outside or inside) even SP IF BJP wins 200 seats on there own.

SP, BSP are the same parties which were leading TF & fourth front before 2009 elections & readily extended there support to UPA post elections.

THESE ARE THE REAL OPPORTUNISTIC PARTIES OF INDIA, THEY GIVE A DAMN TO ANYTHING ELSE OTHER THAN POWER.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chola warrior

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I was talking about BJP supporters on pot...


But you're the one seems like actually on it


----------



## Android

with Congress hardly getting 70-80 odd seats if we go by latest predictions than i don't Third Front can form government even with congress outside support


----------



## JanjaWeed

CBI likely to question former steel minister Ram Vilas Paswan: ET Now | CBI alleges irregularities in Bokaro steel plant appointments


yeh lo... in logon ko abhi mila time. Ab tak so rahe teh kya? @jha did you not mention about this issue yesterday? 



arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @levina 26-0 WHITEWASH for Congress in Gujarat............What say???



By the time election day comes Congis will not have any MLAs left with in Gujju assembly. There is a beeline to join BJP by local Congress legislators!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

By not attending Third front meeting, BJD and AGP left their cards open for NDA. Its just a matter of time i.e pre election or post election.
PS: They are former allies of BJP so I wont be surprise if they join once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> with Congress hardly getting 70-80 odd seats if we go by latest predictions than i don't Third Front can form government even with congress outside support



TF Govt came in 1996-98 ONLY when BJP din't managed to get the required nos. as it was not used to the politics at center & parties weren't ready to support it. But now things have changed, If NDA emerges as the largest block, President will obviously call NDA to form the Govt. & many parties would be willing to support it, so the question of a TF Govt. is nearly IMPOSSIBLE.

Why will parties remain in an UNSTABLE alliance which hardly have any chance of Govt. formation & even if somehow they manage the nos. there Govt. will hardly survive months forget 5 years, so why not better switch to NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I don't think akhilesh has it in him. Any views on if Mayawati is gaining at SP loss?



Mayawati is gaining at the expense of both SP and Congress. She would be foolish to tie up with Congress now. What a sad situation for UP to be in. 

Same is the case with BJP. However BJP is also getting the sawarna voters back from BSP. Interestingly some Dalits are also willing to vote for BJP although their number is too few to make much difference.

Expect 20-30 for BSP , 30-40 for BJP , 5-10 for COngress+, and ~ 10 for SP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Mayawati is gaining at the expense of both SP and Congress. She would be foolish to tie up with Congress now. What a sad situation for UP to be in.
> 
> Same is the case with BJP. However BJP is also getting the sawarna voters back from BSP. Interestingly some Dalits are also willing to vote for BJP although their number is too few to make much difference.
> 
> Expect 20-30 for BSP , 30-40 for BJP , 5-10 for COngress+, and ~ 10 for SP...



Doesn't30-40 look high for BJP? My conjecture is that in all situations the local leaders/parties will come out tops though BJP might make significant gains.


----------



## 1971+

Vasundhara Raje flags off Modi Rath in Rajasthan | Firstpost


----------



## Guynextdoor2

arp2041 said:


> I know i will be hitting a wall but still.............
> 
> I think you don't understand the meaning of an Alliance, an Alliance only works when there is a STABLE core in the middle, be it politics or military that's the reason that NATO have survived while Warsaw pact is long gone, that's why NDA & UPA are stable alliance while Third, Fourth or Fifth front comes & goes only for the election season, b'coz they have NO PARTY in them which can even win 25-30 seats on there own.
> 
> TF is only formed as a bargaining chip Post-2014 elections. I would not be surprised baring CPIM which has clear ideological difference with the BJP, all other parties will be happily ready to support NDA (outside or inside) even SP IF BJP wins 200 seats on there own.
> 
> SP, BSP are the same parties which were leading TF & fourth front before 2009 elections & readily extended there support to UPA post elections.
> 
> THESE ARE THE REAL OPPORTUNISTIC PARTIES OF INDIA, THEY GIVE A DAMN TO ANYTHING ELSE OTHER THAN POWER.



It tries to speak


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> CBI likely to question former steel minister Ram Vilas Paswan: ET Now | CBI alleges irregularities in Bokaro steel plant appointments



This is the main reason Paswan is trying for a tie up with BJP. He knows if BJP comes to power and he is on other side , CBI wont be so slow. A conviction by Fast track court will end his political life.

On the other hand Congress is trying everything to get these parties in line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> It tries to speak



Got no ANSWERS to my post.....AGAIN????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> This is the main reason Paswan is trying for a tie up with BJP. He knows if BJP comes to power and he is on other side , CBI wont be so slow. A conviction by Fast track court will end his political life.
> 
> On the other hand Congress is trying everything to get these parties in line.



But THIRTY to FORTY? Seriously that much?


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Doesn't30-40 look high for BJP? My conjecture is that in all situations the local leaders/parties will come out tops though BJP might make significant gains.



Nope... SP is gone. BSP is too close to Congress which means Forward votes will definitely boycott BSP this time. Muslims are moving en masse towards Mayawati. And same is the case with Hindus ( forward + OBC ), they are moving to BJP. All in all its a very interesting mix up. But the was riots are happening everywhere, BJP is net gainer.Yesterday also one person ( a Yadav) died in Azamgarh. Jats have already decided to vote for Modi. Now even Yadavs will start thinking.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> But THIRTY to FORTY? Seriously that much?



last time also their net percentage was not much different than COngress or, BSP or, SP.. They lost because the votes got distributed. This time situation is different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## surya kiran

Bhai Zakir said:


> Where did i have said that they became secular or communal???
> 
> The fact is the NDA is a sinking ship in Maharastra as 3 MPs have resign to join Congress/NCP and 4 more will also resign very soon.



The point is how can you accept MPs from the Shiv Sena????????????? They are the party responsible for Mumbai riots, right? If you are happily propagating this news, it means you are having double standards. 

Do you as an individual, say this is wrong? Shiva Sena MPs are communal will not be accepted by UPA. Are you ready to say this? If yes, then all you are saying till date on this forum are true. Else, you are just spewing rubbish and double talking like everybody else?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@Aeronaut ...'Third Front' is neither BJP not congress nor AAP


----------



## arp2041

@jha ready to BET on - BJP getting 45+ in UP (you can bookmark my post for result day  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

This survey is done under Public Interest for INDIA. Courtesy Aap Party Ke Saath Congress Ka Haath:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Parul said:


> This survey is done under Public Interest for INDIA. Courtesy Aap Party Ke Saath Congress Ka Haath:



Bot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Guynextdoor2 

The privilege to allocate party based stickies has costed us valuable managment time. This has been revered and there will only be a single sticky for *ALL* Indian political updates about 2014 elections from now on. If this fails, we reserve the right to ban such discussions all together. The decision lies in the hands of the Indian memebers if they are willing to cooperate with my team or not. We are happy to let these discussions happen as long as we don't get bombarded with multiple threads.

Both previous threads have been merged and from now on, this is the only thread to post political updates in.


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> @jha ready to BET on - BJP getting 45+ in UP (you can bookmark my post for result day  )


I agree here.


----------



## Dem!god

Continuing his cut and thrust with the Congress on corruption, BJP`s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi said the party stood for ABCD of corruption where A was for Adarsh scam, B for Bofors, and C forcoalgate and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Any number in UP to BJP would be an underestimation,modi will do 6 rallies a day from April to cover all loksabha seat .

With roughly at 30%+ Vote at present ,you can expect big numbers .Opinion polls were able to predict Rajasthan win for bjp but not the massive massive sweep it got due to late carpet bombing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

*Please note that we will be issuing thread bans from now on in this sticky thread. If you want to keep intouch with these debates, abide by the rules or be prepared to become a spectator. Zero tollerance will be implimented from now on.*

*Best Regards*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bot



Earlier 2 bots used to cheer for Congress party but after their demolition in States Elections, one bot haven't been seen on PDF and other has switched to AAP. 



Aeronaut said:


> *Please note that we will be issuing thread bans from now on in this sticky thread. If you want to keep intouch with these debates, abide by the rules or be prepared to become a spectator. Zero tollerance will be implimented from now on.*
> 
> *Best Regards*



There is a member @fsayed, he keeps on opening local political threads in Central Asia Section. Please look into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

Parul said:


> There is a member @fsayed, he keeps on opening local political threads in Central Asia Section. Please look into it.




@fsayed | Stop creating political threads or be prepared for a holiday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

Aeronaut said:


> *Please note that we will be issuing thread bans from now on in this sticky thread. If you want to keep intouch with these debates, abide by the rules or be prepared to become a spectator. Zero tollerance will be implimented from now on.*
> 
> *Best Regards*




Will you keep Pakistanies discussing genology out of this thread ???


----------



## kurup

Aeronaut said:


> *Please note that we will be issuing thread bans from now on in this sticky thread. If you want to keep intouch with these debates, abide by the rules or be prepared to become a spectator. Zero tollerance will be implimented from now on.*
> 
> *Best Regards*



What does thread ban mean ??

Closing the thread or banning people from this thread .

Also there are multiple other political threads running which are not sticky .

Please close them down or merge with this thread .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Android said:


> SP and CPM in meaning TMC and BSP out so i hpe BJP can form a seat sharing agreement with TMC




Do not smoke weed so much, SP and BSP both are supporting UPA at this moment. TMC can not sideline with bjp as there is no gain for mamta in it.

*Mamta wants to be PM or CM not want to be just another minister etc.*

a.) If she joins BJP she will not be PM and lost the secular and Muslim votes resulting in her loss as west bengal CM  

b.) But if she joins congress she will not be PM but *can remain CM forever *with the support of congress and the secular votes in west bengal.


----------



## Kompromat

kurup said:


> What does thread ban mean ??
> 
> Closing the thread or banning people from this thread .
> 
> Also there are multiple other political threads running which are not sticky .
> 
> Please close them down or merge with this thread .




We have the tools to surgically remove individuals from specific threads. Once a member is banned they will lose the ability to post in a certain thread or worse, even view it.


----------



## arp2041

'Social media' tramples Shinde over 'crushing media' remark - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Rajnath Singh - Lucknow, 
Narendra Modi - Varanasi, 
Dr. Murli Manohar Joshi - Kanpur

to contest election... 

Unconfirmed news ...as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Aeronaut said:


> *We have the tools to surgically remove individuals *from specific threads. Once a member is banned they will lose the ability to post in a certain thread or worse, even view it.



You are talking as if You have the tools to assemble a workable nuclear weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> 'Social media' tramples Shinde over 'crushing media' remark - Hindustan Times



I like the way he backtracked & diverted the blame to social media from electronic media... & that the remark is to do with the treatment meted out to NE people, not about -ve campaign for Congress!


----------



## Kompromat

arp2041 said:


> You are talking as if You have the tools to assemble a workable nuclear weapon



Its not a nuke, but it does work. Don't test it.


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> Rajnath Singh - Lucknow,
> Narendra Modi - Varanasi,
> Dr. Murli Manohar Joshi - Kanpur
> 
> to contest election...
> 
> Unconfirmed news ...as of now


Rajnath Singh from Lucknow? Um but why? Lalji Tondon has a clear upper hand there already.
Though It would be interesting to see Sree Prakash Jaiswal of congress vs Murli manohar Joshi of BJP in Kanpur. MMJ will clearly come out victory. No doubt.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Parul said:


> Apparently, Kujhilwala is not going to contest General Elections.



He'd lose deposit 

Why the heck the thread name has been changed


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Aeronaut said:


> We have the tools to surgically remove individuals from specific threads. Once a member is banned they will lose the ability to post in a certain thread or worse, even view it.



I have to admire your brave efforts three months before general elections  . When zaki had tried something similar I told him 'you can't stop an earthquake man'


----------



## CorporateAffairs

BJP supporters and L. ganeshan open NaMo fish stall  in Chennai.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> 'Social media' tramples Shinde over 'crushing media' remark - Hindustan Times



Shinde crushing!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

1971+ said:


> Narendra Modi and Yoga guru Ramdev give call for revival of Ayurveda : West, News - India Today
> 
> Ramdev had done good work in MP and Chattish Gadh .Need a repeat of that in UP and BIHAR. SAY 90 seats out of 120 seats would be fine.


----------



## Kompromat

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I have to admire your brave efforts three months before general elections  . When zaki had tried something similar I told him 'you can't stop an earthquake man'



I am willing to pull the plug if needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Great going Mr. Kejriwal aka Paltu-G. Now he says, "Communalism is a bigger challenge than corruption..."!!!

We knew this was coming, dear Paltu-G! As we have always been saying, after all, Congress and AAP are just two different faces of the same devil! Each vote to AAP is eventually vote to Congress only! 

By the way, even if you want to fight communalism, Congress is the most communal party in history of independent India, and AAP is also on the same path with its votebank oriented appeasement politics... 

Will you fight against yourself???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

CorporateAffairs said:


> BJP supporters and L. ganeshan open NaMo fish stall  in Chennai.


I think it's a vieled insult actually


----------



## GreenFoe

India today stops all cvoter surveys after a so called sting from delhi based pro aap channel 

Cvoter was fairly correct in assembly elections


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


>




Bot as usual with his FB Narega pics . 



Aeronaut said:


> I am willing to pull the plug if needed.



Better pull it , anyway it is not gona make any difference on result of our polls, there are hardly 20-25 Indians who contribute or visit this thread.But you will loose revenues generated out of hits.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Ex-minister quits BJP, may join BJD soon*

Ex-minister quits BJP, may join BJD soon - The Times of India

Golak Naik resigns from BJP; 'betrayal', says party - OdishaSunTimes.com

Golak Naik Resigns from BJP -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

GreenFoe said:


> India today stops all cvoter surveys after a so called sting from delhi based pro aap channel
> 
> Cvoter was fairly correct in assembly elections



Which channel did the sting or Was it Shinde's IB ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

@Bhai Zakir
That baba ramdev Pic is FAKE ,don't post such horse crap or else we have to bring maulvi hazrat stories in lovely Arabic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Ex-minister quits BJP, may join BJD soon*
> 
> Ex-minister quits BJP, may join BJD soon - The Times of India
> 
> Golak Naik resigns from BJP; 'betrayal', says party - OdishaSunTimes.com
> 
> Golak Naik Resigns from BJP -The New Indian Express



* Well , I think you get the difference betwee EX and Sitting , anyway he needed ticket which BJP surely would not have given him. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Great going Mr. Kejriwal aka Paltu-G. Now he says, "Communalism is a bigger challenge than corruption..."!!!
> 
> We knew this was coming, dear Paltu-G! As we have always been saying, after all, Congress and AAP are just two different faces of the same devil! Each vote to AAP is eventually vote to Congress only!
> 
> By the way, even if you want to fight communalism, Congress is the most communal party in history of independent India, and AAP is also on the same path with its votebank oriented appeasement politics...
> 
> Will you fight against yourself???



Come election results day that broom would have turned upside down & AAPtards along with Congis would find it difficult to avoid a self stuffing of that broom where sun doesn't shine!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

1971+ said:


> Which channel did the sting or Was it Shinde's IB ??


its aap's dirty work,kejri knew it since days,his pet channel did it .

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438293002625118208
Heavy money going from aap's donation to media orgs 



JanjaWeed said:


> Come election results day that broom would have turned upside down & AAPtards along with Congis would find it difficult to avoid a self stuffing of that broom where sun doesn't shine!


Kejriwal is heavily frightened,abusing modi and media guys because he is not getting too much attention,now pouring in money to pull down opinion polls

Pro UPA Cong channel NDTV IBNCNN(Ambani funded) helping him even now .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438314416384139264

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> its aap's dirty work,kejri knew it since days,his pet channel did it .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438293002625118208
> Heavy money going from aap's donation to media orgs



Afterall ford foundation ki daryadili kab kaam ayega!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> Afterall ford foundation ki daryadili kab kaam ayega!


not only ford,unsolicited heavy money can be send via online donation,you can put any name there .

remember how tehelka was funded??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Kejriwal is heavily frightened,abusing modi and media guys because he is not getting too much attention,now pouring in money to pull down opinion polls
> 
> Pro UPA Cong channel NDTV IBNCNN(Ambani funded) helping him even now .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438314416384139264



It's quite evident that both AAP & Congress's agenda is quite common. No wonder Kujliwal writes to Modi first about Ambani.. & manages to milk as much air time as he can. Once the dust settled then quietly writes to Pappu.. & no headlines created!



GreenFoe said:


> not only ford,unsolicited heavy money can be send via online donation,you can put any name there .
> 
> remember how tehelka was funded??



& what happened to that investigation initiated by candy crush Shinde about AAP funding? Don't think there's going to be much progress now since it's all under one roof!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

GreenFoe said:


> India today stops all cvoter surveys after a so called sting from delhi based pro aap channel
> 
> Cvoter was fairly correct in assembly elections



*C-Voter an RSS outfit and here's the proof: Yashwant Deshmukh son of late Nanji Deshmukh (RSS leader, BJP General Secretary and BJP MP) is its owner *





*

Having failed to generate a wave and instead facing a negative wave in the country, Narendra Modi's PR machinery is trying to manufacture a wave through opinion polls. *

The TV media paid by Modi are apparently Times now, Aaj Tak, Headlines Today,ABP news, India TV etc. *which all surprisingly patronize only one particular polling agency - CVoter. *

*Every 3 months, they peg the NDA 30 seats higher and UPA 30 seats lower.* 

At this rate, the intention apparently is to project 350 seats for the NDA by April 2014 and the UPA dwindled below 40 seats!
*

Why CVoter we may ask? After all CVoter has failed to predict even the trend of the result, leave alone the vote and shares accurately. *


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> *C-Voter an RSS outfit and here's the proof: Yashwant Deshmukh son of late Nanji Deshmukh (RSS leader, BJP General Secretary and BJP MP) is its owner *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Having failed to generate a wave and instead facing a negative wave in the country, Narendra Modi's PR machinery is trying to manufacture a wave through opinion polls. *
> 
> The TV media paid by Modi are apparently Times now, Aaj Tak, Headlines Today,ABP news, India TV etc. *which all surprisingly patronize only one particular polling agency - CVoter. *
> 
> *Every 3 months, they peg the NDA 30 seats higher and UPA 30 seats lower.*
> 
> At this rate, the intention apparently is to project 350 seats for the NDA by April 2014 and the UPA dwindled below 40 seats!
> *
> 
> Why CVoter we may ask? After all CVoter has failed to predict even the trend of the result, leave alone the vote and shares accurately. *



Why are you shy of showing polls done by other agencies ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

The last 5 years of Parliament has been voted the worse in country's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Bhai Zakir said:


> *C-Voter an RSS outfit and here's the proof: Yashwant Deshmukh son of late Nanji Deshmukh (RSS leader, BJP General Secretary and BJP MP) is its owner *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having failed to generate a wave and instead facing a negative wave in the country, Narendra Modi's PR machinery is trying to manufacture a wave through opinion polls. *
> 
> The TV media paid by Modi are apparently Times now, Aaj Tak, Headlines Today,ABP news, India TV etc. *which all surprisingly patronize only one particular polling agency - CVoter. *
> 
> *Every 3 months, they peg the NDA 30 seats higher and UPA 30 seats lower.*
> 
> At this rate, the intention apparently is to project 350 seats for the NDA by April 2014 and the UPA dwindled below 40 seats!
> *Why CVoter we may ask? After all CVoter has failed to predict even the trend of the result, leave alone the vote and shares accurately. *





1971+ said:


> Why are you shy of showing polls done by other agencies ??


Old Methods !!!

Survey techniques have improved,here is the PROOOF (From Just 2 months ago held assemly elections)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Bhai Zakir said:


> *C-Voter an RSS outfit and here's the proof: Yashwant Deshmukh son of late Nanji Deshmukh (RSS leader, BJP General Secretary and BJP MP) is its owner *



LOL. How does it matter if the owner of CVoter is pro BJP ? .... most Indians are either Pro BJP or Pro Congress  

Does it mean no Indian can own any agency ?  

BTW Cvoter is a premium polling agency who is used by most major publications in India. Their clients include *India Today, The Week, Hindustan Times, Times of India, Indian Express, Amar Ujala, Dainik Jagran, Bhaskar, Malayala Manorama, Anand Bazar Patrika*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> It's quite evident that both AAP & Congress's agenda is quite common. No wonder Kujliwal writes to Modi first about Ambani.. & manages to milk as much air time as he can. Once the dust settled then quietly writes to Pappu.. & no headlines created!
> 
> 
> 
> & what happened to that investigation initiated by candy crush Shinde about AAP funding? Don't think there's going to be much progress now since it's all under one roof!



This is FIXED game,'secular' darbar in full panic mode,modi will finish of these thugs if he comes with heavy majority

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1971+

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438317153696354304

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL. How does it matter if the owner of CVoter is pro BJP ? .... most Indians are either Pro BJP or Pro Congress
> 
> Does it mean no Indian can own any agency ?
> 
> BTW Cvoter is a premium polling agency who is used by most major publications in India. Their clients include *India Today, The Week, Hindustan Times, Times of India, Indian Express, Amar Ujala, Dainik Jagran, Bhaskar, Malayala Manorama, Anand Bazar Patrika*


Indian General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 506

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*BJP MLA Joins Congress*


MLA Bhimsen Choudhury joins Congress

Bhimsen Choudhury switches loyalty from BJP to Congress


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438322653045063682

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438322925196689408

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SpArK said:


> The last 5 years of Parliament has been voted the worse in country's history.



Thanks to BJP which does not allow constructive work or debates. The BJP does not want India to progress.


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> This is FIXED game,'secular' darbar in full panic mode,modi will finish of these thugs if he comes with heavy majority



Secular bubble got burst already when Ram Vilas Paswan proved yesterday that it's nothing but a negotiable instrument for opportunistic vote bank politics. That thing is fading too quick... & these so called secular flag bearers will have to find something else to hitch their political wagon with!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> Secular bubble got burst already when Ram Vilas Paswan proved yesterday that it's nothing but a negotiable instrument for opportunistic vote bank politics. That thing is fading too quick... & these so called secular flag bearers will have to find something else to hitch their political wagon!



Journalists were involved in many scams ,thats why most show proximity to Italy brigade .


----------



## 1971+

ZAKIR will you buy book about him to know his views before hating him ?? Or sab pehle se hi fix hai ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438321604750090241

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> Thanks to BJP which does not allow constructive work or debates. The BJP does not want India to progress.



Pot calling the kettle black!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Parul said:


> Pot calling the kettle black!


*BJP MP's* from _seemandhra_ were mostly responsible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

GreenFoe said:


> *BJP MP's* from _seemandhra_ were mostly responsible



It was just for this session we are talking about whole 15th Lok Sabha.


----------



## GreenFoe

Bhai Zakir said:


> It was just for this session we are talking about whole 15th Lok Sabha.



True but you have to agree with us mostly BJP guys from seemandhra were creating rukus .

#SHAMEONBJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Journalists were involved in many scams ,thats why most show proximity to Italy brigade .



You will see a Congress connection in one way or the other with most of the media outlets in India... whether it's print or electronic. & sweeteners to media personalities can be provided in so many ways!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> *BJP MLA Joins Congress*
> 
> 
> MLA Bhimsen Choudhury joins Congress
> 
> Bhimsen Choudhury switches loyalty from BJP to Congress



This is stale news .Why are you spamming thread for same news every alternate 5 days.

Again , OLD NEWS dating 16/02/14 . And anyway he was congressi previously too.

And he was suspended from BJP in 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Bhai Zakir said:


> It was just for this session we are talking about whole 15th Lok Sabha.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> Thanks to BJP which does not allow constructive work or debates. The BJP does not want India to progress.



Thats a foolish argument. 

The parliament has seen many unfortunate events mostly by Congress and its allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> *BJP MLA Joins Congress*
> 
> 
> MLA Bhimsen Choudhury joins Congress
> 
> Bhimsen Choudhury switches loyalty from BJP to Congress



*



Suspended BJP MLA Bhimsen Choudhury

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> *BJP MP's* from _seemandhra_ were mostly responsible



lol... ya! BJP MP's won in congress ticket last time around... & BJP MP was responsible for pepper spray incident!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1971+

arp2041 said:


>




*SUSPENDED BJP LEAVES BJP AND ZAKIR JUMPS UP AND DOWN *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## arp2041

1971+ said:


> *SUSPENDED BJP LEAVES BJP AND ZAKIR JUMPS UP AND DOWN *



Din't i said that the color should be GREEN, Font Size 7, Bold & UNDERLINED

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

arp2041 said:


>



What is there to laugh?? He is a sitting MLA means popular leader of that area. 

*He was BJP MLA but openly voted for Congress in RS elections*   and BJP get lost and left with no chance other then to suspended him from party then he joined the Congress.


----------



## GreenFoe

@Bhai Zakir 
Leave suspended joining or not joining 
You can kick my head if congress wins more than 80 seats in LS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

1971+ said:


> *SUSPENDED BJP LEAVES BJP AND ZAKIR JUMPS UP AND DOWN *


*
He was a sitting BJP MLA who dared BJP and voted for Congress and BJP left with no choice other then suspending him. BJP have done what he wants *.


----------



## kbd-raaf



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

GreenFoe said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> Leave suspended joining or not joining
> You can kick my head if congress wins more than 80 seats in LS




Congress nain modi shodi jaise pachaso leaders ko, hag ke chod diya in 100 salo main.


----------



## Jason bourne

Enewspaper Of India on Mobile


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> Congress nain modi shodi jaise pachaso leaders ko, hag ke chod diya in 100 salo main.



Aur Modi with in few months will Hag on Congress Party & it's supporters...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> Congress nain *DESH* ko, hag ke chod diya in 100 salo main.



Finally, Bhai Zakir ney sach keh hi diya.............................  

@JanjaWeed @Dem!god @Parul

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kaykay

Classic misuse of caged parrot? Day after talk of LJP-BJP tie-up, CBI moves to question Paswan in Bokaro appointments scam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> *
> He was a sitting BJP MLA who dared BJP and voted for Congress and BJP left with no choice other then suspending him. BJP have done what he wants *.


*He was suspended way back in 2010 . And you are celebrating for that till today , anyway this is LS election. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

kaykay said:


> Classic misuse of caged parrot? Day after talk of LJP-BJP tie-up, CBI moves to question Paswan in Bokaro appointments scam.


& Modi was right when he said it's not Congress which is going to fight elections this time around.. but CBI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@Bhai Zakir You can bookmark my this post................

*IF CONGRESS GETS MORE THAN 80 SEATS IN LS ELECTIONS, I WILL CLOSE MY ACCOUNT ON PDF & NEVER COME BACK. Yeh ek sachey INDIAN ka vada hai....kisi POLITICIAN ka nahi*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> Congress nain modi shodi jaise pachaso leaders ko, hag ke chod diya in 100 salo main.


@Aeronaut check the level of language used by ZAKIR. Does this attract thread ban in 0 tolerance thread ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Number of unpassed bills has reached a record in 2009-2014 government.ie, 74.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Bhai Zakir said:


> Congress nain modi shodi jaise pachaso leaders ko, hag ke chod diya in 100 salo main.



You have a point but you don't know that even in 1977 , congress was not that bad in BIG states(20+LS seats) and recovered in 80's.

Post 2014 cong only be in power in one such state;Karnatka .

Issbar modi issa marega ;congress hagne ko tadpegi parr niklega hi nagi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> & Modi was right when he said it's not Congress which is going to fight elections this time around.. but CBI


Memne ki maa kab tak uski khair manayegi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

NKVD said:


>




1.) Modi have never sold even a cup of tea, he was jobless through out his life he don't know any work other then propogenda. As he was the RSS propagandist (pracharak) from the age of 8. Modi's father was Oil mill owner who also owns a Railway canteen and Modi's brothers owned a Transport Department Staff Canteen 40 years ago.

2.) Choti umar my foot, *as per Modi's own words he joined RSS at the age of 8 years and remain in the RSS till 1980s *and he have joined the BJP only at the age of 35.

3.) Mehnat my foot, he have grown to *the post of general secretary as its a post reserved for RSS nominees.*

4.) *Modi became CM of Gujarat by advani butt licking he was the unelected CM.*

5.) The national leaders were exposed and shamed BJP trying to fool people with gujarati. And they goes on to declare his winning as *"Vijay"* and *"Fateh" *rally


----------



## 1971+

arp2041 said:


> @Bhai Zakir You can bookmark my this post................
> 
> *IF CONGRESS GETS MORE THAN 80 SEATS IN LS ELECTIONS, I WILL CLOSE MY ACCOUNT ON PDF & NEVER COME BACK. Yeh ek sachey INDIAN ka vada hai....kisi POLITICIAN ka nahi*




*BOOKMARKED AND SCREENSHOT TAKEN *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

1971+ said:


> @Aeronaut check the level of language used by ZAKIR. Does this attract thread ban in 0 tolerance thread ??



Let him post in this thread, if he'll get banned from it, toh time pass kha say hoga-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

1971+ said:


> *BOOKMARKED AND SCREENSHOT TAKEN *



bhai Congress ko waisey bhi jyada seat mili toh desh hi nhi bachega.....toh PDF kya KHAK chala paunga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

Parul said:


> Let him post in this thread, if he'll get banned from it -



He can't post low class language for my leader.I know he doesn't have any leader so that I can pay him back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

congress stooping to lowest point in decades(frustration of khurshid;he may come 4th on his seat)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438332831593295872

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK

Italian b!tch and her son has attendance of 47% and 43% while other party leaders like advani, sushma,mulayam , lalu , sharad yadav has 96%,94%,86%,77% and 83 respectively in parliament.

Pappu and mamma is seeking a term in parliament which they skip at will, when being a parliamentarian is their primary job, being paid by public to do that job.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bhai Zakir

GreenFoe said:


> You have a point but you don't know that even in 1977 , congress was not that bad in BIG states(20+LS seats) and recovered in 80's.
> 
> Post 2014 cong only be in power in one such state;Karnatka .
> 
> Issbar modi issa marega ;congress hagne ko tadpegi parr niklega hi nagi




Bhai,

1.) U have to understand a simple thing, its anti incumbency its not people like Modi or kejriwal its just they don't want congress. But Modi is giving fresh life to congress as the secular votes and rational people are against him to save the nation.

2.) Tell me which PM ruled straight for 10 years in a row other then Nehru?? No one not even indira gandhi.

3.) If congress lost the elections

a.) The anti incumbency factor will vanish.
b.) Third Front/NDA/BJP/Modi will not have a excuse 60 mahene do 60 seconds do hum ye kar denge, wo kardenge, chand taare tod tenge.
c.) There will be anti incumbency for Third Front/NDA/Modi/BJP
There will be sympathy for Rahul Gandhi
d.) The Priyanka Gandhi will take charge of the thing she will attact the young voters, women voters and people of all class and caste.


----------



## Parul

1971+ said:


> He can't post* low class language *for my leader.I know he doesn't have any leader so that I can pay him back.



I've reprimanded him couple of times, if he uses it, he gets reply in same language from me. 

I get a good laugh, when he spams this thread, so if he gets banned, it will kill the fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul9090

Narendra Modi most targeted politician of Independent India: Rajnath Singh 
NEW DELHI: Narendra Modi is the most targeted politician in Independent India, BJP President Rajnath Singh contended today as he slammed criticism against the Gujarat Chief Minister over the 2002 riots. 

Singh said Modi could not be accused of directing killings during the 2002 riots and allegations in this regard would have caused him immense "mental trauma". 

Releasing a book on Modi here, he said that "in independent India if there is one politician most targeted, his name is Narendra Modi. All kinds of allegations have been levelled against him." 

Referring to some of the charges levelled against Modi, he said, "It was alleged that he (Modi) said fire as many bullets for 24 hours, kill as many as you can... I have been a CM and can say with confidence that no CM ever wants that an anarchy-like situation develop on his watch." Singh has served as Chief Minister of Uttar Pradesh. "How much mental trauma and pressure he would have faced, you can imagine," he said at the function which was attended by foreign diplomats among others. 

While seeking to defend Modi on the issue of riots, the BJP chief said thousands of riots have happened in India and mentioned communal violence that occurred in Gujarat before 2002 and Assam during the rule of Congress. 

Showering praise on the Gujarat chief minister, he said "His critics say all the development is no wonder for somebody ruling a relatively small state for the last 10-12 years. I ask them what happened to West Bengal where the Left ruled for close to 35 years. What about Bihar where Lalu ruled for 15 years," he said. 

Singh said UPA government had declared Gujarat as the best state in the implementation of its 20-point programme and a Congress research team from the US, which he noted had denied him a visa, has also praised his performance. 

Read more at:
Narendra Modi most targeted politician of Independent India: Rajnath Singh - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Bhai Zakir said:


> Bhai,
> 
> 1.) U have to understand a simple thing, its anti incumbency its not people like Modi or kejriwal its just they don't want congress. But Modi is giving fresh life to congress as the secular votes and rational people are against him to save the nation.
> 
> 2.) Tell me which PM ruled straight for 10 years in a row other then Nehru?? No one not even indira gandhi.
> 
> 3.) If congress lost the elections
> 
> a.) The anti incumbency factor will vanish.
> b.) Third Front/NDA/BJP/Modi will not have a excuse 60 mahene do 60 seconds do hum ye kar denge, wo kardenge, chand taare tod tenge.
> c.) There will be anti incumbency for Third Front/NDA/Modi/BJP
> There will be sympathy for Rahul Gandhi
> d.) The Priyanka Gandhi will take charge of the thing she will attact the young voters, women voters and people of all class and caste.




1.You don't know much about facts ,neither you read much ,*congress lost JUST 1 % vote* in recently held assembly while *BJP got around 9% more* ,this is _not called_ ANTI-INCUMBENCY.



2.Yes Nehru ruled and what this has with my quote ?



3._Listen to me carefully_ ,indian elections *are about states*,you don't get states correct,you are going to loose .Congress is getting weaker and weaker in states.

It's because it has nothing to offer,out of fashion :|

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1971+

This is what we call vision for valuing your heritage. Go Modi go. Reclaim old India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438328194735693824

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SpArK said:


> Italian b!tch and her son has attendance of 47% and 43% while other party leaders like advani, sushma,mulayam , lalu , sharad yadav has 96%,94%,86%,77% and 83 respectively in parliament.
> 
> Pappu and mamma is seeking a term in parliament which they skip at will, when being a parliamentarian is their primary job, being paid by public to do that job.




1.) First of mind ur language, she may be of italian origin but now she is a Indian citizen. Its Indian tradition that bride comes from outside but after marriage she became the part of house.

2.) And what about this b!tch thing?? is it manners to call a lady?? is it Indian culture?? what about sushma, smirti etc.??

3.) You are comparing apple with oranges.

4.) *The name u have mentioned are all unemployed people. *like advani, sushma,mulayam , lalu , sharad yadav what they do if they don't turn up to fill the attendance register and show their face on TV???  

5.) There is serious health issue with Sonia Gandhi and Rahul is busy with rising people's voice with got. and working for people all over India.


----------



## 1971+

GreenFoe said:


> 1.You don't know much about facts ,neither you read much ,*congress lost JUST 1 % vote* in recently held assembly while *BJP got around 9% more* ,this is _not called_ ANTI-INCUMBENCY.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Yes Nehru ruled and what this has with my quote ?
> 
> 
> 
> 3._Listen to me carefully_ ,indian elections *are about states*,you don't get states correct,you are going to loose .Congress is getting weaker and weaker in states.
> 
> It's because it has nothing to offer,out of fashion :|




They have offered so many populist freebies on the expenses of government's exchecqer to stay relevant in modern politics.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438328635959689216

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) First of mind ur language, she may be of italian origin but now she is a Indian citizen. Its Indian tradition that bride comes from outside but after marriage she became the part of house.
> 
> 2.) And what about this b!tch thing?? is it manners to call a lady?? is it Indian culture?? what about sushma, smirti etc.??
> 
> 3.) You are comparing apple with oranges.
> 
> 4.) *The name u have mentioned are all unemployed people. *like advani, sushma,mulayam , lalu , sharad yadav what they do if they don't turn up to fill the attendance register and show their face on TV???
> 
> 5.) There is serious health issue with Sonia Gandhi and Rahul is busy with rising people's voice with got. and working for people all over India.




1. Indian, italian or eskimo... a b!tch is simply a b!itch.

2. Same as above. Sushma , smriti doesnt qualify for that term.

3. Nope im comparing apple with falooda.

4. Then dismiss parliament and its sessions and tell congi MPs to go home.

5.What issue? aids ? ebola? diarrhea? what disease? if its contagious its better she stays at home. Pappu working for people all around country ?? like driving for rikshawalla? lifting suitcases for porters?? what sort of work?????

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Rahul9090

BJP leaders talk about Hindutva, but they have not read the Gita: Rahul Gandhi

Addressing a rally in Guwahati on February 25, Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi narrated the case of a Sikh farmer who had been allegedly thrown out of Gujarat because "he was an outsider". As he was narrating the episode, some enthusiastic Congress volunteers started chanting: "Shame shame, murdabad, murdabad." Gandhi paused for a while and said: "Please don't say murdabad. I don't like that. Ours is a party of love. Let them spread hatred."

Love and inclusivity were the two central themes during his 24-minute speech at the massive first election rally in the North-east, attended by over 75,000 people. Launching a scathing attack against the BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, Rahul Gandhi asked BJP leaders to read the Gita to understand India. "They say Congress should be finished in India. They talk of Hindutva. But they have not read the Gita yet. If they had, they would have known what it says. It teaches us to be humble and spread love," he said.

He tried to reach out to every possible social group with the slogans of empowerment and decentralisation. "There are two types of leaders. One empowers the public and the other wants to snatch power from them. I want to empower people," he said, adding that the Congress will continue to work for the poor, tribal, tea garden workers and adivasis. "We gave Food Security Bill, but the Opposition said it was a waste of money," he said. He also added one new group to his vision for inclusive progress. "There are 70 crore people who are above BPL but below the level of middle class. They are the taxi drivers and security guards. We want to work for their progress," he said.

He also promised more empowerment for women if the Congress came to power in the next election. "India can be a superpower only when women are empowered. I want to see 50 per women in Assemblies and Parliament," he said.

He criticised the BJP saying the saffron party was making fun of the Indian people by claiming that it would do things in just a few months what could not be done in the last 70 years. "It's really laughable. They are insulting the people of India. Leaders don't do anything. Whatever has been achieved is because of the people of India. I don't have that arrogance. I understand India's history. All big leaders listened to people, bowed to them and empowered them," said the Gandhi scion.

Despite this lofty philosophy, the Congress vice-president did not forget to remind the crowd of his and his party's contributions over the last 10 years. "We went to Bhatta Parsaul and passed the Land Acquisition Bill. We threw out Vedanta Group from Niyamgiri. We gave Rs.7,000 crore loan waiver to farmers. But we did everything with love, not with hatred and anger. Gandhiji has taught us that a revolution can be brought through peace," he said.

Stressing the need for the Congress also to change and at a faster pace, Gandhi said that the recently held primaries were a step in that direction.Referring to the murder of Arunachal Pradesh's Nido Tania in Delhi, Rahul said that there should be strong laws to stop such incidents. "I feel happy to visit the North-east. In other parts of the country, you have built good reputations as excellent workers. So when bad things happen to you, I don't feel good. Nobody should feel unwelcome anywhere."

Without naming any party, he hit out at the Opposition saying they play divisive politics. "In Maharashtra, they say North Indians are outsiders, in Delhi they say people from the North-east are outsiders, in Gujarat, the Sikhs are outsiders. That's the politics of hatred."

The Gandhi scion ended his speech referring to the self-immolation in Guwahati a day prior to his rally. "One man self-immolated yesterday. I have told CM Tarun Gogoi to deal with his family with love." On February 24, a member of a peasant rights group died after setting himself on fire in Guwahati demanding land rights for people living in the hills and wet lands around Guwahati.

Earlier in the day, the Congress vice-president reached Diphu in Karbi Anglong district to hold brainstorming sessions with tribal groups to gather inputs for his party's manifesto. "We want decentralisation of power and funds for adivasis, tribal and handicapped. In the last 10 years of UPA rule, we gave you National Rural Employment Guarantee Act, or the NREGA, which gives you the right to work. We also enacted the Right to Information. And last year, we passed the food security act, which assigns a right to food to the people. The more power given to people, the better for the country," he said in Diphu to a gathering of tribal leaders.

Talking about corruption, he said that corruption occurs because of the concentration of power and described the RTI as the most historical tool to fight corruption.

However, his two-day-long visit to Assam has been marred by a series of protests by various groups. Around 10 organisations have called bandhs in different parts of the state to protest against Gandhi's visit to the state. In fact, the capital city, Guwahati, was shut down because of a 12-hour bandh called by the Krishak Mukti Sangram Samiti. During the bandh, protesters set ablaze several vehicles, tyres and blocked national highways, railway tracks at different places and threw stones at buses carrying Congress supporters to the rally. Security forces arrested over 100 protesters across the state.



Read more at: BJP leaders talk about Hindutva, but they have not read the Gita: Rahul Gandhi : India, News - India Today


----------



## 1971+

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438329764374274050

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> *The name u have mentioned are all unemployed people. *



Don't worry, just in 2 months your Italian Ma'am & Owl Baba will become *UNEMPLOYED.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

arp2041 said:


> Don't worry, just in 2 months your Italian Ma'am & Owl Baba will become *UNEMPLOYED.*




Robertttttt bhai owns a lot of companies and land....... They will never go unemployed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438155299531149312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438326974528749568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438336665644720129

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Don't worry, just in 2 months your Italian Ma'am & Owl Baba will become *UNEMPLOYED.*



Also, Paid Bots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1971+

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438341242703720448


----------



## 1971+

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438155299531149312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438326974528749568
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438336665644720129



Third class language from third class leaders of Congress and this man represents India as foreign minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Such small and token event in the election year.  

* The Govt. of India organize "Arogya International Fair" every year*

Department of AYUSH, Ministry of Health & Family Welfare, Government of India in collaboration with Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI) are jointly organising "Arogya Health Exhibitions"

AROGYA fair a suitable platform:


To showcase the strengths and potential of Indian systems of medicine. 
To exhibit, the Research and Development efforts in this sector. 
To interact with practitioners and consumers and other stakeholders. 
To project future trends and requirements in the AYUSH healthcare sector. 
To create awareness among individuals and professionals about Ayurveda, Yoga & Naturopathy, Unani, Siddha and Homoeopathy. 
To harness the potential of this fast growing and globally emerging sector. 
*Apart from Govt. of India also helps state governments to organize such fare to help and spread Ayurveda and the manufactures of Indian system of medicines.*

in India - Global Ayurveda Exhibition & Arogya Expo, 20-24 February, 2014

National Arogya Fair 2014

National Arogya Fair at Shaheed Minar Ground, Kolkata on 07 Feb, 2014 to 10 Feb, 2014 | Buy tickets online for Trade Show

Global Ayurveda Festival (GAF) Kerala 2014 |Global Ayurveda Festival,GAF 2014,Arogya Expo,Ayurveda Education Expo,Stall Booking,Registration,Schedule » Kerala Events and Festivals

Arogya

Over 5,000 visit AYUSH health camp, Arogya - Indian Express

4-day National level AROGYA Mela at Jammu - Scoop News Jammu Kashmir

Orissa CM Naveen Patnaik inaugurates Arogya Fair at Bhubaneswar

Arogya Mela Mizoram

arogya mela

Arogya health fair in Hyderabad from Oct 12-15 | Business Line

Global Ayurveda Festival, Kerala - 2014


----------



## 1971+

Jai ho sikular party.

200 HINDU HOMES BURNT DOWN BY BDeshies AND HOW MANY OF YOU GOT EVEN WHIFF OF THAT ??

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438343304489345024

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

arp2041 said:


> Don't worry, just in 2 months your Italian Ma'am & Owl Baba will become *UNEMPLOYED.*



Seriously and how's that gonna happen??  

Even now sonia or rahul don't own any govt. post  they are employed as a congress worker and social worker.

No matter what, it was vajpayee NDA govt. at Delhi they still they were ruling half of India before retuning back to Central Govt. it will be repeated again and again within 2-3 years.


----------



## GreenFoe

LOLzzzz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438345112112750592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Congress government growth slowest in 11 years. below 5% for 2 consecutive years.
Consumer price inflation in double digits for 2 years from now.


What a pathetic rule backed by family mafia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> Seriously and how's that gonna happen??
> 
> Even now sonia or rahul don't own any govt. post  they are employed as a congress worker and social worker.
> 
> No matter what, it was vajpayee NDA govt. at Delhi they still they were ruling half of India before retuning back to Central Govt. it will be repeated again and again within 2-3 years.




 Who is President and vice - president of Congress ?? Rahul says 12 cylinders in one speech and it becomes 12 from 12 to 6 to 9 to 12.

Rahul tears the bill propose by cabinet committee when PM is in important foreign tour. And Rahul is social worker. 


Even 10 year old kid will laugh at you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

1971+ said:


> They have offered so many populist freebies on the expenses of government's exchecqer to stay relevant in modern politics.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438328635959689216



*This is fake baba and Fake Yoga Guru, a 76 years old person like Anna Hazare fast for 11 days 

And this Fake baba Ramdev is 43 year old, still he can't fast for even 9 days and get hospitalized. 

Its a proof how fake he is and how healthy is his fake yoga.* 







*This is fake baba and Fake Yoga Guru, a 76 years old person like Anna Hazare fast for 11 days 

And this Fake baba Ramdev is 43 year old, still he can't fast for even 9 days and get hospitalized. 

Its a proof how fake he is and how healthy is his fake yoga.* 

Baba Ramdev discharged from hospital | NDTV.com



1971+ said:


> Who is President and vice - president of Congress ?? Rahul says 12 cylinders in one speech and it becomes 12 from 12 to 6 to 9 to 12.
> 
> Rahul tears the bill propose by cabinet committee when PM is in important foreign tour. And Rahul is social worker.
> 
> 
> Even 10 year old kid will laugh at you.



moorakh go and learn about the meaning of social work. 

Your own argument proves that he is a social worker who work for the betterment of the society and people.


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> *This is fake baba and Fake Yoga Guru, a 76 years old person like Anna Hazare fast for 11 days
> 
> And this Fake baba Ramdev is 43 year old, still he can't fast for even 9 days and get hospitalized.
> 
> Its a proof how fake he is and how healthy is his fake yoga.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is fake baba and Fake Yoga Guru, a 76 years old person like Anna Hazare fast for 11 days
> 
> And this Fake baba Ramdev is 43 year old, still he can't fast for even 9 days and get hospitalized.
> 
> Its a proof how fake he is and how healthy is his fake yoga.*
> 
> Baba Ramdev discharged from hospital | NDTV.com





Cool pic..

Here are some more of this fake baba.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pumba

Bhai Zakir said:


> moorakh go and learn about the meaning of social work.
> 
> Your own argument proves that he is a social worker who work for the betterment of the society and people.










SpArK said:


> Cool pic..
> 
> Here are some more of this fake baba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> *This is fake baba and Fake Yoga Guru, a 76 years old person like Anna Hazare fast for 11 days
> 
> And this Fake baba Ramdev is 43 year old, still he can't fast for even 9 days and get hospitalized.
> 
> Its a proof how fake he is and how healthy is his fake yoga.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is fake baba and Fake Yoga Guru, a 76 years old person like Anna Hazare fast for 11 days
> 
> And this Fake baba Ramdev is 43 year old, still he can't fast for even 9 days and get hospitalized.
> 
> Its a proof how fake he is and how healthy is his fake yoga.*
> 
> Baba Ramdev discharged from hospital | NDTV.com
> 
> 
> 
> moorakh go and learn about the meaning of social work.
> 
> Your own argument proves that he is a social worker who work for the betterment of the society and people.




Do you need eveytime to post in coloured fonts to get your point across ?? 

So, what do you want say ?? 76 year old man should promote Aurveda ?? 

And how does your coloured oversized font counters my post ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

SpArK said:


> Cool pic..
> 
> Here are some more of this fake baba.



Epic Post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1971+

SpArK said:


> Cool pic..
> 
> Here are some more of this fake baba.



But, your pics are more cool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

1971+ said:


> But, your pics are more cool




I hope Mr shinde is watching it too..


Hello shindeeejiiii agar aap yeh dekh rehe ho , then i have just 2 words for you.... @#$% ittttttttttttttttt........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani Bhushan

Narendra Modi and NDA are having great chance of winning 2014 elections. Even if they don't get to 272 mark, there will be supports from breaking third fronts and regional parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> Cool pic..
> 
> Here are some more of this fake baba.


Araywah... Dilwale baba Italian Dulhaniya le jayenge!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SpArK said:


> Congress government growth slowest in 11 years. below 5% for 2 consecutive years.



*Its the same Govt which have achieved the highest ever GDP growth rate for India.* 

(India's GDP grew by 9.3% in 2010–11)

India has achieved highest ever economic growth rate in last 10 years under UPA: P Chidambaram - Financial Express



> Consumer price inflation in double digits for 2 years from now.



Stop ur fake propogenda now ur exposed as a ill informed venom spitting person. You don't know what are u talking about.

*CPI inflation slows to 24-month low of 8.79 pct*

January CPI inflation slows to 24-month low of 8.79 pct| Reuters

*India’s inflation eases to 7-month low of 5.05 per cent*

India’s inflation eases to 7-month low of 5.05 per cent | Latest Stories & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com

IMF lauds India’s monetary policy to control inflation - Economic Times


----------



## ranjeet

SpArK said:


> Cool pic..
> 
> Here are some more of this fake baba.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Its the same Govt which have achieved the highest ever GDP growth rate for India.*
> 
> (India's GDP grew by 9.3% in 2010–11)
> 
> India has achieved highest ever economic growth rate in last 10 years under UPA: P Chidambaram - Financial Express
> 
> 
> 
> Stop ur fake propogenda now ur exposed as a ill informed venom spitting person. You don't know what are u talking about.
> 
> *CPI inflation slows to 24-month low of 8.79 pct*
> 
> January CPI inflation slows to 24-month low of 8.79 pct| Reuters
> 
> *India’s inflation eases to 7-month low of 5.05 per cent*
> 
> India’s inflation eases to 7-month low of 5.05 per cent | Latest Stories & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com
> 
> IMF lauds India’s monetary policy to control inflation - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Its the same Govt which have achieved the highest ever GDP growth rate for India.*
> 
> (India's GDP grew by 9.3% in 2010–11)
> 
> India has achieved highest ever economic growth rate in last 10 years under UPA: P Chidambaram - Financial Express
> 
> 
> 
> Stop ur fake propogenda now ur exposed as a ill informed venom spitting person. You don't know what are u talking about.
> 
> *CPI inflation slows to 24-month low of 8.79 pct*
> 
> January CPI inflation slows to 24-month low of 8.79 pct| Reuters
> 
> *India’s inflation eases to 7-month low of 5.05 per cent*
> 
> India’s inflation eases to 7-month low of 5.05 per cent | Latest Stories & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com
> 
> IMF lauds India’s monetary policy to control inflation - Economic Times



That's why defence budget is at it's lowest % allocation of GDP since 1962 .

Ask your FM to talk only about only last 5 year's growth as LS polls are fought on the work of last 5 years only. 



Bhai Zakir said:


>



lol @ congress page 

lol at congress


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438352552812216320

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SpArK said:


>




Without source data.

Now read the read again with link as proof:

CPI India 2013 = 9.13 % 
CPI India 2012 = 11.17 % 
CPI India 2011 = 6.49 % 
CPI India 2010 = 9.47 %

- See more at: Historic inflation India – historic CPI inflation India

*As per the World Bank Official Data:*

2011 = 8.9%
2012 = 9.3% 

Inflation, consumer prices (annual %) | Data | Table



1971+ said:


> Ask your FM to talk only about only last 5 year's growth as LS polls are fought on the work of last 5 years only.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438352552812216320



Yes LS elections are faught for 5 years not for 50 years.

But if u take last 10 years or the whole UPA rule for last 10 years it was the best era as for the GDP growth is concerned.


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> Without source data.
> 
> Now read the read again with link as proof:
> 
> CPI India 2013 = 9.13 %
> CPI India 2012 = 11.17 %
> CPI India 2011 = 6.49 %
> CPI India 2010 = 9.47 %
> 
> - See more at: Historic inflation India – historic CPI inflation India
> 
> *As per the World Bank Official Data:*
> 
> 2011 = 8.9%
> 2012 = 9.3%
> 
> Inflation, consumer prices (annual %) | Data | Table






Buy the march 3 edition India today magazine...the whole false claims of Chi-dumb-u-rum has been exposed to the whole country regarding financial data put up in his interim budget speech one by one.

I will post the page for you. If you disagree write to magazine editor or file an RTI, or empower woman..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> Without source data.
> 
> Now read the read again with link as proof:
> 
> CPI India 2013 = 9.13 %
> CPI India 2012 = 11.17 %
> CPI India 2011 = 6.49 %
> CPI India 2010 = 9.47 %
> 
> - See more at: Historic inflation India – historic CPI inflation India
> 
> *As per the World Bank Official Data:*
> 
> 2011 = 8.9%
> 2012 = 9.3%
> 
> Inflation, consumer prices (annual %) | Data | Table
> 
> 
> 
> Yes LS elections are faught for 5 years not for 50 years.
> 
> But if u take last 10 years or the whole UPA rule for last 10 years it was the best era as for the GDP growth is concerned.




NO , last 10 years won't be seen . You will be judged on performance of 15 th LS only. 

Stop speeding fake propaganda as India 's GDP shrieked for first time in last two decade in terms of $$$

Indian GDP Shrinks to $1.7 Trillion in 2013-14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


>


























If you post 1, i will post 10 .. Deal or no deal??? Whatsay???

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SpArK said:


> Buy the march 3 edition India today magazine...the whole false claims of Chi-dumb-u-rum has been exposed to the whole country regarding financial data put up in his interim budget speech one by one.
> 
> I will post the page for you. If you disagree write to magazine editor or file an RTI, or empower woman..




So ur running away and changing goals???

*I have posted the data with links from EU and the World Bank.*

*Do u doubt the World Bank Data??* 

Or have the courage to accept that u were wrong or ill informed


----------



## 1971+

SpArK said:


> If you post 1, i will post 10 .. Deal or no deal??? Whatsay???



This one was coolest of the lot.

No deal, I am loving these pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> So ur *running away* and changing goals???
> 
> *I have posted the data with links from EU and the World Bank.*
> 
> *Do u doubt the World Bank Data??*
> 
> Or have the *courage* to accept that u were wrong or ill informed



OMG. I have already put the details in that post. Its election time and if wrong data is published on a national magazine, congress can very well sue the editors. Do send the world bank and kotak bank details to congress headquarters and file defamation case against India today.

Running and me -LOL
Courage- Oh yeah, plenty to take any of the gandy family obsessed zombie anyday, anytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> So ur running away and changing goals???
> 
> *I have posted the data with links from EU and the World Bank.*
> 
> *Do u doubt the World Bank Data??*
> 
> Or have the courage to accept that u were wrong or ill informed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Parul said:


>









same buffalo on background. Must be family owned one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SpArK said:


> If you post 1, i will post 10 .. Deal or no deal??? Whatsay???




*You are butt hurt as you got hard spanking and got exposed as a silly and ill informed person posting fake propogenda.

I have proved you wrong by posting The World Bank Data with links and now ur running away and hiding ur frustrations in cheap posts.

This is for u.*


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> So ur running away and changing goals???
> 
> *I have posted the data with links from EU and the World Bank.*
> 
> *Do u doubt the World Bank Data??*
> 
> Or have the courage to accept that u were wrong or ill informed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

> "Bhai Zakir, post: 5313551, member: 140506"]*You are butt hurt as you got hard spanking and got exposed as a silly and ill informed person posting fake propogenda.
> 
> I have proved you wrong by posting The World Bank Data with links and now ur running away and hiding ur frustrations in cheap posts.
> 
> This is for u.*



I dont know why owl baba fans are so obsessed about Butts and spankings. 

Quite unnatural.


And whats with the big font and colors??? do u have eye problem.???

This is your 4th or 5th ID as far as i know... I will ask webby to check ur previous user IDs .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> *You are butt hurt as you got hard spanking and got exposed as a silly and ill informed person posting fake propogenda.
> 
> I have proved you wrong by posting The World Bank Data with links and now ur running away and hiding ur frustrations in cheap posts.
> 
> This is for u.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pumba

SpArK said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> *You are butt hurt as you got hard spanking and got exposed as a silly and ill informed person posting fake propogenda.
> 
> I have proved you wrong by posting The World Bank Data with links and now ur running away and hiding ur frustrations in cheap posts.
> 
> This is for u.*



Proved you wrong  

Rupee fall shrinks FY13 GDP size in $ terms | Business Standard


Indian GDP Shrinks to $1.7 Trillion in 2013-14

S&P warns India of fresh rating downgrade - The Hindu: Mobile Edition

India's defence spend lowest since 1962 war - Rediff.com Business

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba




----------



## Bhai Zakir

SpArK said:


> Buy the march 3 edition India today magazine...the whole false claims of Chi-dumb-u-rum has been exposed to the whole country regarding financial data put up in his interim budget speech one by one.
> 
> I will post the page for you. If you disagree write to magazine editor or file an RTI, or empower woman..




*So u don't believe the EU data or the official World Bank Data*  



1971+ said:


> Proved you wrong
> 
> Rupee fall shrinks FY13 GDP size in $ terms | Business Standard
> 
> 
> Indian GDP Shrinks to $1.7 Trillion in 2013-14
> 
> S&P warns India of fresh rating downgrade - The Hindu: Mobile Edition
> 
> India's defence spend lowest since 1962 war - Rediff.com Business





Kid have u changed ur diapers?? Go and change them first.

*The @SpArK was talking about the GDP growth rate and the CPI inflation. And i have proved him wrong with the proven third party data.*

*Now go and learn what GDP growth rate and the CPI inflation means* before having a orgasm.


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> *So u don't believe the EU data or the official World Bank Data*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid have u changed ur diapers?? Go and change them first.
> 
> *The @SpArK was talking about the GDP growth rate and the CPI inflation. And i have proved him wrong with the proven third party data.*
> 
> *Now go and learn what GDP growth rate and the CPI inflation means* before having a orgasm.




It seems you are foaming too much .

Are GDP and CPI only parameters of economy ?? @SpArK was talking about economy on whole and CPI is monthly thingy , your FM tamed it just couple of months back.

So much for CPI that total GDP shrinked for the first time in two decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> *So u don't believe the EU data or the official World Bank Data*
> 
> .




World bank data you provided is till 2012, while I have clearly written as shown in the magazine too is of last 2 yrs..
And everybody knows that growth rate was worse in last 5 years ....

And consumer price index as provided by EU clearly shows double digit as said by me... Do u even know what it is???


----------



## fsayed

#NSUI IMPACT - Vadodara School revokes suspension of the five students after #NSUIs all India protest against Gujarat Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

For dummies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Shri Rahul Gandhiji interacts with a section of Representatives from Leading Media Houses in Guwahati to understand the burning issues of Assam and also to take constructive advice to resolve those issues. Sri Tarun Gogoi, Sri Ajay Maken, Dr. CP Joshi, Sri Avinash Pande and Sri Bhubaneswar Kalita were also present during the interaction.











Sri Rahul Gandhi arrives at Khanapara Play Ground to address a massive crowd of more than 2 Lakh people at Guwahati







#feku 's govt is yet to give an account of his travel expenses. An RTI application made in 2012 is still pending. What is he hiding? Does it have anything to do with Adani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SpArK said:


> I dont know why owl baba fans are so obsessed about Butts and spankings.
> 
> Quite unnatural.
> 
> 
> And whats with the big font and colors??? do u have eye problem.???
> 
> This is your 4th or 5th ID as far as i know... I will ask webby to check ur previous user IDs .




Mard samne se waar karta hai, main feku ka kutta nahi jo bhaag jao. Go and do whatever u like.

I only debate on the points and facts.



SpArK said:


> For dummies.




Dumbo where is inflation in double digits for last 2 years as claimed by you???????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

C*ongress vice-president Rahul Gandhi, on the first day of his Assam visit, interacted with tribal leaders, discussed various issues with them and addressed a huge public rally. Strongly advocating the decentralisation of power, he said that the real development can happen only when people at the grassroot level would have more power. He stressed that 50% power should be given to women, adivasi, dalit, physically-disabled and others so that they can make use of the various Govt schemes. Condemning the death of Nido Tania, he said that there should be a strong law against such incidents.*
आज राहुल गांधी असम के लोगों से मिलने गए और जनता ने उनका जोरदार स्वागत किया। राहुल गांधी ने महिला सशक्तिकरण की बात कि और साथ ही ये विश्वास दिलाया कि पूर्वोत्तर के लोगों के साथ भेद-भाव करने वालों को कड़ी से कड़ी सजा मिलनी चाहिए।


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> Mard samne se waar karta hai, main feku ka kutta nahi jo bhaag jao. Go and do whatever u like.
> 
> I only debate on the points and facts.




I dont know why you are using filthy language against another member when pressed by facts.

You should try the usual RTI,Empower thingy like owl baba instead.

Tell me what you understand by Consumer price index.

Lets play by points and facts.


PS: And who let the bot out..??

He is back with AICC sponsored usual picture messages. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1971+

SpArK said:


> For dummies.



And this year CAD is 4.6% for 13-14 . That too after divestment of many public service undertaking and last desperate attempt to auction 3G spectrum bandwidth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Rahul Gandhi interacts with trainee athletes in Guwahati.*
After his public rally and other meetings in Guwahati, Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi took time out and interacted with young, aspiring sports-persons at the Sarusajai Stadium in the city.


----------



## 1971+

@Bhai Zakir ,Inflation is calculated on WPI , CPI has no role to play in calculating inflation. 



SpArK said:


> I dont know why you are using filthy language against another member when pressed by facts.
> 
> You should try the usual RTI,Empower thingy like owl baba instead.
> 
> Tell me what you understand by Consumer price index.
> 
> Lets play by points and facts.
> 
> 
> PS: And who let the bot out..??
> 
> He is back with AICC sponsored usual picture messages. LOL.



He is just showcasing his upbringing and culture by using foul language.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Bhai Zakir said:


> Mard samne se waar karta hai, main feku ka kutta nahi jo bhaag jao. Go and do whatever u like.
> 
> I only debate on the points and facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbo where is inflation in double digits for last 2 years as claimed by you???????


6 AIIMS-like institutes to be functional by end of 2014: Ghulam Nabi Azad - The Economic Times


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1971+

fsayed said:


> 6 AIIMS-like institutes to be functional by end of 2014: Ghulam Nabi Azad - The Economic Times



Too late. You have missed the train to LS just by a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SpArK said:


> Congress government growth slowest in 11 years. below 5% for 2 consecutive years.
> *Consumer price inflation in double digits for 2 years from now.*
> 
> 
> What a pathetic rule backed by family mafia.



You seems to be having short term memory loss.

This is what u have said and i have proved you wrong.


----------



## Nair saab

Rahul9090 said:


> BJP leaders talk about Hindutva, but they have not read the Gita: Rahul Gandhi
> 
> Addressing a rally in Guwahati on February 25, Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi narrated the case of a Sikh farmer who had been allegedly thrown out of Gujarat because "he was an outsider". As he was narrating the episode, some enthusiastic Congress volunteers started chanting: "Shame shame, murdabad, murdabad." Gandhi paused for a while and said: "Please don't say murdabad. I don't like that. Ours is a party of love. Let them spread hatred."
> 
> Love and inclusivity were the two central themes during his 24-minute speech at the massive first election rally in the North-east, attended by over 75,000 people. Launching a scathing attack against the BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, Rahul Gandhi asked BJP leaders to read the Gita to understand India. "They say Congress should be finished in India. They talk of Hindutva. But they have not read the Gita yet. If they had, they would have known what it says. It teaches us to be humble and spread love," he said.
> 
> He tried to reach out to every possible social group with the slogans of empowerment and decentralisation. "There are two types of leaders. One empowers the public and the other wants to snatch power from them. I want to empower people," he said, adding that the Congress will continue to work for the poor, tribal, tea garden workers and adivasis. "We gave Food Security Bill, but the Opposition said it was a waste of money," he said. He also added one new group to his vision for inclusive progress. "There are 70 crore people who are above BPL but below the level of middle class. They are the taxi drivers and security guards. We want to work for their progress," he said.
> 
> He also promised more empowerment for women if the Congress came to power in the next election. "India can be a superpower only when women are empowered. I want to see 50 per women in Assemblies and Parliament," he said.
> 
> He criticised the BJP saying the saffron party was making fun of the Indian people by claiming that it would do things in just a few months what could not be done in the last 70 years. "It's really laughable. They are insulting the people of India. Leaders don't do anything. Whatever has been achieved is because of the people of India. I don't have that arrogance. I understand India's history. All big leaders listened to people, bowed to them and empowered them," said the Gandhi scion.
> 
> Despite this lofty philosophy, the Congress vice-president did not forget to remind the crowd of his and his party's contributions over the last 10 years. "We went to Bhatta Parsaul and passed the Land Acquisition Bill. We threw out Vedanta Group from Niyamgiri. We gave Rs.7,000 crore loan waiver to farmers. But we did everything with love, not with hatred and anger. Gandhiji has taught us that a revolution can be brought through peace," he said.
> 
> Stressing the need for the Congress also to change and at a faster pace, Gandhi said that the recently held primaries were a step in that direction.Referring to the murder of Arunachal Pradesh's Nido Tania in Delhi, Rahul said that there should be strong laws to stop such incidents. "I feel happy to visit the North-east. In other parts of the country, you have built good reputations as excellent workers. So when bad things happen to you, I don't feel good. Nobody should feel unwelcome anywhere."
> 
> Without naming any party, he hit out at the Opposition saying they play divisive politics. "In Maharashtra, they say North Indians are outsiders, in Delhi they say people from the North-east are outsiders, in Gujarat, the Sikhs are outsiders. That's the politics of hatred."
> 
> The Gandhi scion ended his speech referring to the self-immolation in Guwahati a day prior to his rally. "One man self-immolated yesterday. I have told CM Tarun Gogoi to deal with his family with love." On February 24, a member of a peasant rights group died after setting himself on fire in Guwahati demanding land rights for people living in the hills and wet lands around Guwahati.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the Congress vice-president reached Diphu in Karbi Anglong district to hold brainstorming sessions with tribal groups to gather inputs for his party's manifesto. "We want decentralisation of power and funds for adivasis, tribal and handicapped. In the last 10 years of UPA rule, we gave you National Rural Employment Guarantee Act, or the NREGA, which gives you the right to work. We also enacted the Right to Information. And last year, we passed the food security act, which assigns a right to food to the people. The more power given to people, the better for the country," he said in Diphu to a gathering of tribal leaders.
> 
> Talking about corruption, he said that corruption occurs because of the concentration of power and described the RTI as the most historical tool to fight corruption.
> 
> However, his two-day-long visit to Assam has been marred by a series of protests by various groups. Around 10 organisations have called bandhs in different parts of the state to protest against Gandhi's visit to the state. In fact, the capital city, Guwahati, was shut down because of a 12-hour bandh called by the Krishak Mukti Sangram Samiti. During the bandh, protesters set ablaze several vehicles, tyres and blocked national highways, railway tracks at different places and threw stones at buses carrying Congress supporters to the rally. Security forces arrested over 100 protesters across the state.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: BJP leaders talk about Hindutva, but they have not read the Gita: Rahul Gandhi : India, News - India Today


LOL Rahul Gandi mega rally... 







Vs 

BJP's small rally...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bhai Zakir

1971+ said:


> Too late. You have missed the train to LS just by a year.




*It takes 7-8 years to build as there are many issues like cheap politics, land acquisition, environment clearance, construction period etc. etc.*

Like BJP's vasundhara raj is playing cheap politics of AIIMS as she want that in her constituency.

Its all take time.

*But building 6 AIIMs is a big step and will help millions of people in these 6 states of India.*

6 AIIMS-like institutes to be functional by end of 2014: Ghulam Nabi Azad 

Read more at:
6 AIIMS-like institutes to be functional by end of 2014: Ghulam Nabi Azad - The Economic Times

Under the National Rural Health mission (NHRM) *18,000 hospitals have been set up during UPA I and 33,000 in the last five years,*   the minister noted. 

Azad also talked about achievement in polio eradication. "In 2009, 50 per cent of world's total polio burden was in India. We introduced a new vaccine. It was intended to just reduce the number of polio cases. But we never knew that God would be so kind to us that in 3-4 years polio will be totally eradicated from India. It was a great ach .. 

Read more at:
6 AIIMS-like institutes to be functional by end of 2014: Ghulam Nabi Azad - The Economic Times


----------



## 1971+

Bhai Zakir said:


> *It takes 7-8 years to build as there are many issues like cheap politics, land acquisition, environment clearance, construction period etc. etc.*
> 
> Like BJP's vasundhara raj is playing cheap politics of AIIMS as she want that in her constituency.
> 
> Its all take time.
> 
> *But building 6 AIIMs is a big step and will help millions of people in these 6 states of India.*
> 
> 6 AIIMS-like institutes to be functional by end of 2014: Ghulam Nabi Azad
> 
> Read more at:
> 6 AIIMS-like institutes to be functional by end of 2014: Ghulam Nabi Azad - The Economic Times
> 
> Under the National Rural Health mission (NHRM) *18,000 hospitals have been set up during UPA I and 33,000 in the last five years,*   the minister noted.
> 
> Azad also talked about achievement in polio eradication. "In 2009, 50 per cent of world's total polio burden was in India. We introduced a new vaccine. It was intended to just reduce the number of polio cases. But we never knew that God would be so kind to us that in 3-4 years polio will be totally eradicated from India. It was a great ach ..
> 
> Read more at:
> 6 AIIMS-like institutes to be functional by end of 2014: Ghulam Nabi Azad - The Economic Times



I don' live on mars hence I know about all those environment clearances, NGOs , petty politics etc etc.

Did you get my point ??


And stop taking credit for polio eradication .


http://blogs.timesofindia.indiatime...try/dr-harsh-vardhan-s-pioneering-role-in-mak

A polio-free India on the horizon, thanks to Harsh Vardhan | Niti Central

Cong forgot I began India’s Pulse Polio drive: Harsh Vardhan | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

1971+ said:


> @Bhai Zakir ,Inflation is calculated on WPI , CPI has no role to play in calculating inflation.
> 
> 
> 
> He is just showcasing his upbringing and culture by using foul language.



Don't engage with him in rational debate, as its not his Forte...His post only deserves, cut, copy and paste replies + Pics. 

@arp2041 some days back said - I give up - White Flag - I can't fight with the paid bot, as I'm not getting paid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1971+

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438378184002637824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438386111002726401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438386163737690113

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

@Dem!god @Pumba @Indischer @Roybot @levina @Parul @JanjaWeed @thesolar65 @OrionHunter @arp2041 @Android @jha @Aka123 @scorpionx @kbd-raaf

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Dem!god

DRAY said:


> @Dem!god @Pumba @Indischer @Roybot @levina @Parul @JanjaWeed @thesolar65 @OrionHunter @arp2041 @Android @jha @Aka123 @scorpionx @kbd-raaf


hahaha..
this is good one....

Dil to baccha hai ji......leader kaccha hai ji......

har haath lolipop ....har haath rewdi.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

DRAY said:


> @Dem!god @Pumba @Indischer @Roybot @levina @Parul @JanjaWeed @thesolar65 @OrionHunter @arp2041 @Android @jha @Aka123 @scorpionx @kbd-raaf



Nice one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SpArK said:


> I dont know why you are using filthy language against another member when pressed by facts.
> 
> You should try the usual RTI,Empower thingy like owl baba instead.
> 
> Tell me what you understand by Consumer price index.
> 
> Lets play by points and facts.
> 
> 
> PS: And who let the bot out..??
> 
> He is back with AICC sponsored usual picture messages. LOL.


 
Plenty of BJP sponsored picture messages flooded the forum before him, still flood the forum


----------



## JanjaWeed

DRAY said:


> @Dem!god @Pumba @Indischer @Roybot @levina @Parul @JanjaWeed @thesolar65 @OrionHunter @arp2041 @Android @jha @Aka123 @scorpionx @kbd-raaf



That little girl talks more sense than Pappu!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anonymus

I am concerned as to; how will NDA with close to 235 seats (expected) would be able to form an stable government when NDA in 12th lok sabha with 254 seats was not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

anonymus said:


> I am concerned as to; how will NDA with close to 235 seats (expected) would be able to form an stable government when NDA in 12th lok sabha with 254 seats was not?



This time NDA has fewer but time tested allies and most important thing ie. core of NDA which is BJP will have more seats than what it had during 12th LS polls.

Anyway if Congress with 206 seat can provide stable government then BJP with 217 too can. Three new cases has been lodged by CBI against BSP due to irregularities in NAREGA during 2007. 

Others ie independents too will play important role since they won't want to waste more money for their re election in new polls. But then also NDA will need 300+ seats to effectively run the government.

240(NDA)+15(INDEPENDENTS)+8(TDP)+15(BSP)+1-2(AGP)=280

MNS(1-2) too can be added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

Third Front takes shape, but Naveen Patnaik distances himself - The Times of India

@anonymus these can be after polls allies. BJD is progressive party while AGP can become pre poll ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I think BJP will get 300 seats 
200 seats for Congress 
50 seats for Aam Aadmi party


----------



## 1971+

Good news from Bihar.

BJP-LJP tie-up almost final - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I think BJP will get 300 seats
> 200 seats for Congress
> 50 seats for Aam Aadmi party


Congress will get somewhere close to 100 seats,AAP will be less than 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I think BJP will get 300 seats
> 200 seats for Congress
> 50 seats for Aam Aadmi party



2 days ago a poll survey was giving just 78 seats to congress . 

Lowest since 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

DRAY said:


> @Dem!god @Pumba @Indischer @Roybot @levina @Parul @JanjaWeed @thesolar65 @OrionHunter @arp2041 @Android @jha @Aka123 @scorpionx @kbd-raaf




 pura waat laga diya na Congress ka!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

1971+ said:


> This time NDA has fewer but time tested allies and most important thing ie. core of NDA which is BJP will have more seats than what it had during 12th LS polls.
> 
> Anyway if Congress with 206 seat can provide stable government then BJP with 217 too can. Three new cases has been lodged by CBI against BSP due to irregularities in NAREGA during 2007.
> 
> Others ie independents too will play important role since they won't want to waste more money for their re election in new polls. But then also NDA will need 300+ seats to effectively run the government.
> 
> 240(NDA)+15(INDEPENDENTS)+8(TDP)+15(BSP)+1-2(AGP)=280
> 
> MNS(1-2) too can be added




Dude, while congress had 206 seats, core UPA had 262 seats, just 10 short of majority.

Also chances of Independents getting 15 seats is slim. and BSP getting 15 would mean that BJP would be getting less than 200 seats!!

MNS is a useless party which could not get even a single seat on it's own but could wreck chances of NDA by cutting into vote share of both BJP and Shiv sena.

Overall, the situation seems shittier, even in best case scenario.


----------



## 1971+

anonymus said:


> Dude, while congress had 206 seats, core UPA had 262 seats, just 10 short of majority.
> 
> Also chances of Independents getting 15 seats is slim. and BSP getting 15 would mean that BJP would be getting less than 200 seats!!
> 
> MNS is a useless party which could not get even a single seat on it's own but could wreck chances of NDA by cutting into vote share of both BJP and Shiv sena.
> 
> Overall, the situation seems shittier, even in best case scenario.




BJP is getting only 35 seats in UP out of those 217 seats as per recent servey. So , who will get remaining 45 seats ?? 

Agreed about MNS.

If BJP doesn't form government then polls will be held again and voters are generally seen to favour single largest party in such re polls. So chill.It' not shiity.


----------



## MST

*DMDK to sign poll deal with BJP*

CHENNAI: DMDK is all set to ink a deal with BJP for the Lok Sabha elections and talks are on to finalise the number of seats. While DMDK chief Vijayakanth and his wife Premalatha are in Singapore, the party's youth wing secretary and the actor's brother-in-law L K Sudheesh met an emissary of Narendra Modi on Monday at a Chennai hotel and conveyed that his leader has agreed to an alliance, sources said.

"Currently, we are holding discussions to finalise an alliance with BJP. The number of seats and the names of constituencies will be discussed later," a highly-placed source in DMDK told TOI. The source denied speculations that DMDK was probing alliance possibilities with Congress and DMK.

While Vijayakanth is expected to return to Chennai on March 3, BJP may wrap up the talks by February 27 as it is keen to announce its first list of candidates across the country. BJP sources, too, confirmed the development. The party is negotiating with PMK as well.

A senior leader in the state BJP unit said the hitch over allocation of seats for DMDK and PMK is likely to be sorted out with offers of Rajya Sabha seats to both parties. "Now that DMDK has confirmed its participation in our alliance, we will ensure that it is allotted the highest number of seats," the BJP leader said. Sources say DMDK has reduced its demand from 19 to 14 seats and BJP has agreed to give it 12.

BJP's negotiators are holding talks with PMK on its preferred constituencies. "PMK leaders are not ready to give up any of the constituencies for which they have announced candidates," a BJP leader said. PMK had earlier released a list of 10 candidates under the banner of the Social Democratic Alliance (SDA), which includes some caste groups. But BJP and DMDK have sought seven of the constituencies on the PMK list.

"We have already announced candidates for these constituencies and promised to allot some seats for leaders of various caste groups. So we need at least four more seats for them. We have urged BJP to allot 14 seats to SDA," said a PMK candidate. "Now, they are putting pressure on us to give up seven seats. They are also asking for Dharmapuri from where our leader Anbumani is likely to be fielded," he said.

A member of BJP's seat-sharing committee said the party has been trying to convince PMK to make adjustments. "We expect our partners to compromise on a few issues in the interest of a stronger alliance," said the BJP leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

1971+ said:


> BJP is getting only 35 seats in UP out of those 217 seats as per recent servey. So , who will get remaining 45 seats ??
> 
> Agreed about MNS.
> 
> If BJP doesn't form government then polls will be held again and voters are generally seen to favour single largest party in such re polls. So chill.It' not shiity.




I thought BJP would be getting close to 45 seats in UP. From the mood prevalent in UP, SP and Congress would get less single digit with rest being split between BJP and BSP.

But

BSP on support of it's core base could not win more than 10 seats. Anymore than that means that muslims are deserting SP for BSP and BSP would not be in a position to support NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

DRAY said:


> @Dem!god @Pumba @Indischer @Roybot @levina @Parul @JanjaWeed @thesolar65 @OrionHunter @arp2041 @Android @jha @Aka123 @scorpionx @kbd-raaf



Reality is : Hamare haath mein Lolipop aur Papu ke haath mein "Tangdi Kabab"!!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I think BJP will get 300 seats
> 200 seats for Congress
> 50 seats for Aam Aadmi party



Your assumptions are fairly correct in sense of a pakistani because _on this forum and in pakistan only three parties are visible_


BUT that's not the scenario,*india is dominated by state level regional parties* and in last 20 years BJP+CONG added tally has come down


1991 : Cong 244+BJP 120=364/543
1996 Cong 140+BJP 161=301/543
1998 Cong 141+BJP 182=323/543
1999 Cong 114+BJP 182=296/543
2004 Cong145+BJP 138=283/543
2009 Cong 206+BJP 116=322/543


*So BJP and cong are in FIGHT in 350 seats* and _whatever AAP gets it will be from these seats_ because like bjp in early 1980's its a delhi based party.

If Cong Gets 100,BJP will be around 200
If cong gets 80,BJP is 220-230
If cong gets <80 ,BJP is 240+

*Highest EVER for bjp is 182 *(_when vajpayee was its head_)


Same is the scenario with AAP,but more damage it will do to bjp _because bjp would have won those who this party wants to win_.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

if alliance of DMDK+PMK+DMK+BJP+others is established in Tamil nadu then I am sure it will get at least 5-10 seats. Udit Raj's in BJP will help pull Dalit votes in UP and else where. This could give at least 5 seats more. alliance with LJP in Bihar can brind few more seats in Bihar. So NDA's final numbers now would be 236(based on last survey)+5-10(TN)+5(UP)+5(Bihar) = 251 to 256. TDP and AGP are most likely to join NDA so if TDP gets 10 and AGP 2. The NDA number would reach 263 to 268. Once NDA has this kind of number it will be easily to attract independents and other allies like TMC, BJD etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Ehhh...pot smoking BJP supporters were saying modi'll get 80 seats from this party and 90 seats from that party to add up to the 8000 seats he'll get in lok sabha...yeah I dig that too
> 
> 
> 
> 11 parties announce common fight against BJP, Congress; skip prime ministership talk | NDTV.com



11 principle less parties have come togather for the lust of Power. People will reject them.



jha said:


> Mayawati is gaining at the expense of both SP and Congress. She would be foolish to tie up with Congress now. What a sad situation for UP to be in.
> 
> Same is the case with BJP. However BJP is also getting the sawarna voters back from BSP. Interestingly some Dalits are also willing to vote for BJP although their number is too few to make much difference.
> 
> Expect 20-30 for BSP , 30-40 for BJP , 5-10 for COngress+, and ~ 10 for SP...




It is 40+ for BJP, 13 for SP and BSP each congress 5 to 7 as per last survey. BSP can not cross 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

BBC News - India election: Is there a surge of support for Narendra Modi?

Important point to note is - In TN BJP's vote share is projected to see a gain of 14%. That if true will change the dynamics there. I just wish Rajnikant comes forward to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

NEW DELHI: Reaching out to Muslims ahead of Lok Sabha elections, BJP on Tuesday asked the community to give it a chance and not go by the "propaganda" spread by Congress while promising to stand for equality and apologize for any "mistake" or "shortcoming" in the past.

"Please note that whenever, wherever if there has been any mistake and shortcoming on our part, I assure you that we will apologize to you by bowing our heads," said BJP chief Rajnath Singh while addressing a gathering of Muslims here .

Singh said BJP was not against Muslims and the community should not go by the propaganda against it. He asked them to vote for BJP this time for the sake of the nation.

"Try us once. We don't come up to your expectations, don't look at us ever again," he said at the event "Modi for PM — Mission 272+ — role of Muslims" here.

The BJP chief asked the Muslim community not to vote for electing a government but for a strong nation where brotherhood and humanity shall prevail.

Talking about the 2002 Gujarat riots, Rajnath Singh said Congress engineered such a propaganda as if Modi had ordered the massacre of all Muslims at that time and is now not even ready to accept the clean chit given to him by the courts.

"Congress is playing vote bank politics to defame Modi and BJP ... Try and understand this, they want Muslims to move away from BJP," he said.

"Now, the court has also given him a clean chit, what else is left against him," the BJP chief said.

His colleague Arun Jaitley also sought to woo the Muslims, saying BJP does not treat minorities as "instruments of political power" but treated them as equals.

"An organized campaign has gone on for several years to create a fear factor amongst the minorities about the BJP," he said, adding the party has "no prejudice" against them and appealed them to shun vote bank politics.

He said Muslims should support BJP to help make India a "riot-free country where all citizens including minorities are guaranteed security and treated as co-equals with no discrimination".

The BJP chief said the Indian Constitution does not provide for reservation on religious lines. "Anyone who is poor should be given reservation, be it Muslims, Christians ... and not on religious basis. Why divide people on the basis of religion. There should be equality."

The party plans to convene at least one thousand such conferences to woo the Muslims and allay their "misconceptions".

Attacking Congress, Rajnath Singh said its policy has been of divide and rule.

The BJP chief also attacked the Congress for accepting the division of the nation on religious lines which Muslim leaders like Maulana Azad never accepted, saying it was "communal".

He accused Congress of indulging in riots and cited Rajiv Gandhi's reported words after Indira Gandhi's assassination — "When a big tree falls, the earth shakes".

For BJP, the party chief said, the country's Constitution is its religion and Hindutva is nothing but a way of life in which the world is a family and it "loves" Muslims.

Singh said Modi has defined secularism as "India first" and called for doing politics of justice and humanity.

He questioned the Congress for trying to project itself as a "messiah" of the minority community and asked what it had done for them since Independence.

Claiming that members of the minority community have been siding with BJP, he said hundreds of Muslims have won on BJP symbol in civic bodies in Gujarat where Muslims have got the highest per capita income in the country. This, he said, has been achieved during the 10-year rule of Modi.

Asking the community not to fall prey to Congress "propaganda of falsehood" that if BJP comes to power there will be riots, Singh cited the example of party ruled states of Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Chhattisgarh and Goa, where there has been no communal violence.

Jaitley said people earlier used to say that it is a party which will get isolated. But now there is panic among other parties after seeing the success of Modi's rallies, as there has never been such a situation before polls where BJP has managed such a stronghold.

He said Modi has risen and the crowds are coming together with a message.

BJP ready to apologize for ‘mistakes’: Rajnath to Muslims - The Times of India

@Bhai Zakir , @fsayed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Parul said:


> Great going Mr. Kejriwal aka Paltu-G. Now he says, "Communalism is a bigger challenge than corruption..."!!!
> 
> We knew this was coming, dear Paltu-G! As we have always been saying, after all, Congress and AAP are just two different faces of the same devil! Each vote to AAP is eventually vote to Congress only!
> 
> By the way, even if you want to fight communalism, Congress is the most communal party in history of independent India, and AAP is also on the same path with its votebank oriented appeasement politics...
> 
> Will you fight against yourself???




Kejari has allow Terrorist supporters to be the member of AAP. He is crying foul for Muslim votes.



jarves said:


> NEW DELHI: Reaching out to Muslims ahead of Lok Sabha elections, BJP on Tuesday asked the community to give it a chance and not go by the "propaganda" spread by Congress while promising to stand for equality and apologize for any "mistake" or "shortcoming" in the past.
> 
> "Please note that whenever, wherever if there has been any mistake and shortcoming on our part, I assure you that we will apologize to you by bowing our heads," said BJP chief Rajnath Singh while addressing a gathering of Muslims here .
> 
> Singh said BJP was not against Muslims and the community should not go by the propaganda against it. He asked them to vote for BJP this time for the sake of the nation.
> 
> "Try us once. We don't come up to your expectations, don't look at us ever again," he said at the event "Modi for PM — Mission 272+ — role of Muslims" here.
> 
> The BJP chief asked the Muslim community not to vote for electing a government but for a strong nation where brotherhood and humanity shall prevail.
> 
> Talking about the 2002 Gujarat riots, Rajnath Singh said Congress engineered such a propaganda as if Modi had ordered the massacre of all Muslims at that time and is now not even ready to accept the clean chit given to him by the courts.
> 
> "Congress is playing vote bank politics to defame Modi and BJP ... Try and understand this, they want Muslims to move away from BJP," he said.
> 
> "Now, the court has also given him a clean chit, what else is left against him," the BJP chief said.
> 
> His colleague Arun Jaitley also sought to woo the Muslims, saying BJP does not treat minorities as "instruments of political power" but treated them as equals.
> 
> "An organized campaign has gone on for several years to create a fear factor amongst the minorities about the BJP," he said, adding the party has "no prejudice" against them and appealed them to shun vote bank politics.
> 
> He said Muslims should support BJP to help make India a "riot-free country where all citizens including minorities are guaranteed security and treated as co-equals with no discrimination".
> 
> The BJP chief said the Indian Constitution does not provide for reservation on religious lines. "Anyone who is poor should be given reservation, be it Muslims, Christians ... and not on religious basis. Why divide people on the basis of religion. There should be equality."
> 
> The party plans to convene at least one thousand such conferences to woo the Muslims and allay their "misconceptions".
> 
> Attacking Congress, Rajnath Singh said its policy has been of divide and rule.
> 
> The BJP chief also attacked the Congress for accepting the division of the nation on religious lines which Muslim leaders like Maulana Azad never accepted, saying it was "communal".
> 
> He accused Congress of indulging in riots and cited Rajiv Gandhi's reported words after Indira Gandhi's assassination — "When a big tree falls, the earth shakes".
> 
> For BJP, the party chief said, the country's Constitution is its religion and Hindutva is nothing but a way of life in which the world is a family and it "loves" Muslims.
> 
> Singh said Modi has defined secularism as "India first" and called for doing politics of justice and humanity.
> 
> He questioned the Congress for trying to project itself as a "messiah" of the minority community and asked what it had done for them since Independence.
> 
> Claiming that members of the minority community have been siding with BJP, he said hundreds of Muslims have won on BJP symbol in civic bodies in Gujarat where Muslims have got the highest per capita income in the country. This, he said, has been achieved during the 10-year rule of Modi.
> 
> Asking the community not to fall prey to Congress "propaganda of falsehood" that if BJP comes to power there will be riots, Singh cited the example of party ruled states of Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Chhattisgarh and Goa, where there has been no communal violence.
> 
> Jaitley said people earlier used to say that it is a party which will get isolated. But now there is panic among other parties after seeing the success of Modi's rallies, as there has never been such a situation before polls where BJP has managed such a stronghold.
> 
> He said Modi has risen and the crowds are coming together with a message.
> 
> BJP ready to apologize for ‘mistakes’: Rajnath to Muslims - The Times of India
> 
> @Bhai Zakir , @fsayed




Title is misleading. Rajnath said that If we have made any mistake, we are ready to apologize. It is conditional. rajnath should not have spoken such Nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Subramaniam Swamy's facebook page told that the real poll results are around 300+ seats and Congy and media was showing it below the mark so that they can do election fraud ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *C-Voter an RSS outfit and here's the proof: Yashwant Deshmukh son of late Nanji Deshmukh (RSS leader, BJP General Secretary and BJP MP) is its owner *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having failed to generate a wave and instead facing a negative wave in the country, Narendra Modi's PR machinery is trying to manufacture a wave through opinion polls. *
> 
> The TV media paid by Modi are apparently Times now, Aaj Tak, Headlines Today,ABP news, India TV etc. *which all surprisingly patronize only one particular polling agency - CVoter. *
> 
> *Every 3 months, they peg the NDA 30 seats higher and UPA 30 seats lower.*
> 
> At this rate, the intention apparently is to project 350 seats for the NDA by April 2014 and the UPA dwindled below 40 seats!
> *Why CVoter we may ask? After all CVoter has failed to predict even the trend of the result, leave alone the vote and shares accurately. *




*What about other polls who are projecting almost same seats? Times now, IBN , IBTL etc? *

*Infact C voter is congress 's pet. Look into the Rajasthan election Survey. They predicted 97 seats for BJP and BJP got 162. Now they are projecting 237 for NDA. NDA must get 300+. *

India Today CVoter Mood of the Nation poll: Congress in a bad state as BJP gets a big swing in Rajasthan : Elections, News - India Today

Here they projects only 97 seats for BJP in Rajasthan. 



Bhai Zakir said:


> *He was a sitting BJP MLA who dared BJP and voted for Congress and BJP left with no choice other then suspending him. BJP have done what he wants *.




It seems that these kind of stange incidences of BJP MLA leaving party is the last hope for congress. Best of Luck to Gandu (urf Pappu).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

@DRAY @arp2041 @Dem!god @Pumba @kurup

so should this mean that BJP was involved in the Godhra riots???or that Modi did have his hands in the cookie jar???
This willingness to apologise to me sounds suicidal.



> *With the big political battle only a few months away, the BJP aiming at Mission 272+ is making all possible attempts to woo the Muslim community. Without mentioning the 2002 Gujarat riots, party president Rajnath Singh on Tuesday said that the BJP is willing to apologise to the Muslim community for any mistake it might have committed against the community.*
> 
> 
> "Please note that whenever, wherever, if there has been any mistake and shortcoming on our part, I assure you that we will apologise to you by bowing our heads," Singh said while addressing a gathering on ' Role of Muslims Summit'.
> *
> 'Give us a chance'*
> 
> Singh appealed to the Muslims to give the BJP a chance to prove themselves and show their support for the party in the upcoming polls. " Try us once. If we don't come up to your expectations, don't look at us ever again."
> 
> "Unko dekha baar baar, kamse kam humko dekho ek baar (You have seen them so many times, at least try us once), he added.
> 
> The party president, who talked about the Gujarat riots and allegations against the party's chief ministerial candidate Narendra Modi during his address, insisted that the BJP was not against Muslims and the community should not fall prey to the propaganda against the party.
> 
> He lashed out at the Congress party and said: "They are always talking about the 2002 riots. Didn't riots happen before that?" He further attacked the Congress by saying that the party had created a propaganda which portrayed Modi as the one who had ordered the 2002 massacre.
> 
> "They are not even ready to accept the cleanchit given by the court.
> 
> What else do they want? The Congress is playing vote bank politics to defame Modi and the BJP. Try and understand this, they want Muslims to move away from the BJP. Now, the court has also given him a clean chit, what else is left against him?," the BJP chief said.
> 
> " Time and again, the BJP has been targeted by the Congress and critics over the Gujarat riots. The BJP leaders now believe that it is the right time to address the concern of the minority community before the final political battle.
> 
> Party's senior leader Arun Jaitley was not far behind. He said that the BJP does not treat minorities as instruments of political power but as equals.
> 
> "An organised campaign has gone on for several years to create a fear factor amongst the minorities about the BJP," he said, adding the party has no prejudice against the Muslims and appealed to them to shun vote bank politics.
> 
> *BJP's list of candidates *
> 
> The BJP is likely to come out with its first list of Lok Sabha candidates on the auspicious day of Shivratri on February 27 when the party's top leadership will discuss the possible candidates at a meeting of the central Election Committee.
> 
> Party sources said that the party will finalise the seats for its top leaders and some seats where the candidates are strong and there is no dispute on them. Senior party leaders, including Narender Modi, L. K. Advani, Rajnath Singh, Arun Jaitley, Sushma Swaraj and others will meet to finalise the poll strategy.
> 
> Sources said that party may announce 40-50 names in its first list.


BJP will apologise for past mistakes, Rajnath tells Muslims : Mail Today, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## heisenberg

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I think BJP will get 300 seats
> 200 seats for Congress
> 50 seats for Aam Aadmi party


good joke


----------



## kurup

levina said:


> @kurup
> 
> so should this mean that BJP was involved in the Godhra riots???or that Modi did have his hands in the cookie jar???
> This willingness to apologise to me sounds suicidal.
> 
> 
> BJP will apologise for past mistakes, Rajnath tells Muslims : Mail Today, News - India Today



He just made a general statement . He did not mentioned any specific incident .

This is what he said ,

"I assure you. If there has been any mistake, we will bow down and ask for forgiveness,"

"Try us once. (If) We don't come up to your expectations, don't look at us ever again." 

Try us once, if we fail, don't look at us again: Rajnath Singh's appeal to Muslims | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

kurup said:


> He just made a general statement . He did not mentioned any specific incident .
> 
> This is what he said ,
> 
> "I assure you.* If *there has been any mistake, we will bow down and ask for forgiveness,"
> 
> "Try us once. (If) We don't come up to your expectations, don't look at us ever again."


The "IF" makes it sound obvious.
Somehow I feel BJP didnt have to succumb to pressures.
And I hope you heard jayalalitha isnt supporting Modi anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

levina said:


> The "IF" makes it sound obvious.
> Somehow I feel BJP didnt have to succumb to pressures.
> And I hope you heard jayalalitha isnt supporting Modi anymore.


ALL these claims are mere assumptions of that admk or any other parties will not join nda by looking on their past track records eg before 98-99elections bjp was considered political untouchables but what happend after election is message too all "political pandits" nda made govt with 22 allies on their side.all these third front parties are political chameleons you will see them changing colours after election results

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

NKVD said:


> ALL these claims are mere assumptions of that admk or any other parties will not join nda by looking on their past track records eg before 98-99elections bjp was considered political untouchables but what happend after election is message too all "political pandits" nda made govt with 22 allies on their side.all these third front parties are political chameleons you will see them changing colours after election results


hmmm cant say as of now this is how it is going to be
India’s ‘third front’ seeks to shake up politics - FT.com



> With a bust of Lenin on the porch and a polystyrene hammer and sickle above the front door of its Delhi headquarters, the Communist Party of India (Marxist) seems at first to be a quaint anachronism amid the ideological chaos of modern Indian politics.
> 
> Prakash Karat, the party’s 66-year-old general secretary, is undeterred. The Indian Left may have fallen on hard times since it lost control of its West Bengal stronghold three years ago, but on Tuesday Mr Karat and his allies launched a so- called “third front” to contest the Indian general election to be held by May
> They include Nitish Kumar of Bihar, Jayalalithaa of Tamil Nadu (who has also been toying with the idea of an alliance with Mr Modi and the BJP), Naveen Patnaik of Orissa, Mulayam Singh Yadav of Uttar Pradesh and H.D. Deve Gowda, who was prime minister in the shortlived Third Front government of 1996.


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> And this Fake baba Ramdev is 43 year old, still he can't fast for even 9 days and get hospitalized.




So one who can not fast for more than 9 days are fake according to you? Ask your Mullas to fast against corruption first who has become fat by eating murgas from congers graft money. Has any Mullah have ever protested against corruption? They simply does the business of Muslim votes.



Bhai Zakir said:


> CPI inflation slows to 24-month low of 8.79 pct




Wow 8.79% is lowest in 2 years??? It was 1% in Vajpayee times.


----------



## 1971+

levina said:


> @DRAY @arp2041 @Dem!god @Pumba @kurup
> 
> so should this mean that BJP was involved in the Godhra riots???or that Modi did have his hands in the cookie jar???
> This willingness to apologise to me sounds suicidal.
> 
> 
> BJP will apologise for past mistakes, Rajnath tells Muslims : Mail Today, News - India Today



Lot of media masala .

Watch it for yourself.

Shri Rajnath Singh speech on Role of Muslims at NDMC Convention Center New Delhi 3 - YouTube

Shri Rajnath Singh speech on Role of Muslims at NDMC Convention Center New Delhi 3 - YouTube


----------



## NKVD

levina said:


> hmmm cant say as of now this is how it is going to be
> India’s ‘third front’ seeks to shake up politics - FT.com


Atleast tell us who will be the pm candidate for third front naveen patnayak,nitish,jayalalita, maya ,mullana mulayam all are thinking themself as pm  so there will be 5 Pm's in their cabinetpp


----------



## 1971+

NKVD said:


> Atleast tell us who will be the pm candidate for third front naveen patnayak,nitish,jayalalita, maya ,mullana mulayam all are thinking themself as pm  so there will be 5 pm in their cabinetpp



BJD and AGP didn't participate.


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> 18,000 hospitals have been set up during UPA I and 33,000 in the last five years,




He may be talking of Private Hospitals which loots public by charging thousands of rupees for the treatment of small deceases.


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> @Dem!god
> so should this mean that BJP was involved in the Godhra riots???or that Modi did have his hands in the cookie jar???
> This willingness to apologise to me sounds suicidal.
> 
> 
> BJP will apologise for past mistakes, Rajnath tells Muslims : Mail Today, News - India Today


No...it does not mean anything....
(actually no one can say ...if they were involved...SIT has already given them clean chit....)

but as you know this is election time and BJP has never crossed beyond 182+.....they have to try every thing that they have........
you know muslim factor is something which cannot be neglected...because hindus are divided here....and majority of muslim vote for one party....
and in the case of third front there is little chance to get support from those parties unless it breaks up.....
so, BJP is trying everything that they have.......and its just a general statement......
you know though even if modi has nothing to do with it..yet as he was the CM that time its remains a moral obligation for the ruling party to apologize to the people who lost their dear one...



> Think TWICE before hitting the LIKE tab...
> "LIKE" it only if you really LIKE it.


what if I like it all.....
and your monster avatar is good....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

NKVD said:


> Atleast tell us who will be the pm candidate for third front naveen patnayak,nitish,jayalalita, maya ,mullana mulayam all are thinking themself as pm  so there will be 5 Pm's in their cabinetpp


you'll be surprised....
try this
Parliament Cake on JJ's Birthday | Page 2





Dem!god said:


> No...it does not mean anything....
> (actually no one can say ...if they were involved...SIT has already given them clean chit....)
> 
> but as you know this is election time and BJP has never crossed beyond 182+.....t*hey have to try every thing that they have........*
> you know muslim factor is something which cannot be neglected...because hindus are divided here....and majority of muslim vote for one party....
> and in the case of third front there is little chance to get support from those parties unless it breaks up.....
> so, *BJP is trying everything that they have.*......and its just a general statement......
> you know though even if modi has nothing to do with it..yet as he was the CM that time its remains a moral obligation for the ruling party to apologize to the people who lost their dear one...


so its all about vote...finally.




Dem!god said:


> what if I like it all.....
> and your monster avatar is good....


I will still say.... *"Like it" only if you really like it *
Everybody had their pics in their profile pic so I thought I'll put my pic in my profile. 



1971+ said:


> Lot of media masala .
> 
> Watch it for yourself.
> Shri Rajnath Singh speech on Role of Muslims at NDMC Convention Center New Delhi 3 - YouTube



good to see him presenting BJP as secular....high time they projected this image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

levina said:


> The "IF" makes it sound obvious.
> Somehow I feel BJP didnt have to succumb to pressures.
> And I hope you heard jayalalitha isnt supporting Modi anymore.



You mean third front .

They will go in 3 directions once the election results are out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

kurup said:


> You mean third front .
> 
> They will go in 3 directions once the election results are out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> so its all about vote...finally.


what do you think....its all about votes.....it doesn't matter which party it is....they may have different agenda..but at last its all end up for the same thing.....




levina said:


> I will still say.... "Like it" only if you really like it
> Everybody had their pics in their profile pic so I thought I'll put my pic in my profile.


it dosen't matter much to me.....I will like it b'coz I like it....
Oh...yes you greenly egg shaped ..one eyed monster.... sure...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

NKVD said:


> Atleast tell us who will be the pm candidate for third front naveen patnayak,nitish,jayalalita, maya ,mullana mulayam all are thinking themself as pm  so there will be 5 Pm's in their cabinetpp


naveen is not in the race..............
i think he is tilting towards NaMo...........

lets wait and see


----------



## kurup

Bhai Zakir said:


> *C-Voter an RSS outfit and here's the proof: Yashwant Deshmukh son of late Nanji Deshmukh (RSS leader, BJP General Secretary and BJP MP) is its owner *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Having failed to generate a wave and instead facing a negative wave in the country, Narendra Modi's PR machinery is trying to manufacture a wave through opinion polls. *
> 
> The TV media paid by Modi are apparently Times now, Aaj Tak, Headlines Today,ABP news, India TV etc. *which all surprisingly patronize only one particular polling agency - CVoter. *
> 
> *Every 3 months, they peg the NDA 30 seats higher and UPA 30 seats lower.*
> 
> At this rate, the intention apparently is to project 350 seats for the NDA by April 2014 and the UPA dwindled below 40 seats!
> *
> Why CVoter we may ask? After all CVoter has failed to predict even the trend of the result, leave alone the vote and shares accurately. *



Now let us analyze how the *CONGRESS* tries to control *INDIAN MEDIA .*


1. Hindustan Times – Shobhna Bhartia, owner and editor-in-chief of Hindustan Times is a Congress MP from Rajya Sabha.

2. Vinod Sharma, HT Political Affairs editor, is essentially a Congress spokesman on all TV panel discussions, because once his boss’ term gets over, he will be looking out for her RS seat next

3. Barkha Dutt and Vir Sanghvi, famous Congress stooges (and intermediaries for UPA allies) who were exposed in the Radiagate scandal, and are virtual Congress spokespersons in their capacities as electronic media personalities, are the ones who write opinion and op-ed columns most frequently (once every week) on the editorial pages of HT. In return, Barkha and Sanghvi are rewarded with Padma Shris and other monetary compensation by the Nehru dynasty or Congress party.

4. NDTV’s promoters are Prannoy Roy and Radhika Roy. Radhika’s sister Brinda Karat is a famous CPM leader (well known for anti-Baba Ramdev views) and Brinda’s husband Prakash Karat is the CPM Politburo General Secretary (well known for preferring Congress over BJP). And Prannoy Roy’s first cousin is the famous far-leftist pro-Maoist-Naxalite pro-Kashmiri-terrorists “intellectual” Arundhati Suzanna Roy.

5. NDTV’s Barkha Dutt’s reality has already been exposed by me in above section.

6. NDTV’s Sonia Singh is the wife of Uttar Pradesh Congress MP, Union minister and ex-princely state ruler, Mr. R. P. N. Singh, who is one of the fastest rising stars in the Congress party. If you remember, Sonia Singh is a very high-profile anchor on NDTV whose pro-Congress anti-BJP bias is legendary.

7. NDTV’s Nidhi Razdan (high-profile anchor of Left Right Centre) is the current girlfriend of J&K CM Omar Abdullah (after Omar recently divorced his wife of several years and mother of his two children, Payal). Nidhi Razdan is also famous for her legendary pro-Congress and anti-BJP bias.

8. CNN-IBN : Rajdeep Sardesai’s wife and co-promoter of CNN-IBN, Sagarika Ghose, who anchors Face the Nation and is famous journalist of CNN-IBN (well, her hubby is the owner-editor-in-chief after all) are famous Congress stooges.

9. Sagarika’s father Bhaskar Ghose was a famous sarkari babu and was made the chief of Prasar Bharati (Doordarshan) during Indira and Rajiv regimes. Bhaskar Ghose was well-known for personal loyalty to the Nehru dynasty, and now his daughter and son-in-law are rewarded with their own channel to do Congress propaganda.

10. In fact Sagarika’s extended family even consists of her aunts Ruma Pal (former Supreme Court justice and a close friend of the Nehru family) and Arundhati Ghose (former diplomat and Indian ambassador to various countries, predictably, under Congress regimes).

11. Let’s now come to another famous CNN-IBN media personality who also writes columns frequently for Hindustan Times — Karan Thapar. What you may not know is that the Nehru family itself is related, through blood and marriages, to the high-profile Thapar family. India’s Army chief during the 1962 debacle against China, Gen. P. N. Thapar, is brother-in-law of Nayantara Sehgal, the daughter of Vijaylakshmi Pandit and niece of Jawaharlal Nehru. Gen. Thapar’s son is pro-Congress journalist Karan Thapar. Gen. Thapar’s sister is Romila Thapar, a famous “top” typical JNU Nehruvian communist ideologue historian, who gets to write our textbooks and pollute them with pro-Congress Marxist propaganda.

12. The HIndu – The Worst – N. Ram, owner and editor-in-chief (till February 2012) of The Hindu, was once a vice president of the Students Federation of India. SFI is the students’ wing of the CPM.

13. P. Sainath of the The Hindu (acclaimed journalist well known for his, again, unsurprisingly, typical left-wing Nehruvian communism ideology), is the nephew of Congress politician V. Shankar Giri and the grandson of V. V. Giri, ex-President of India and famous Congress politician. Giri was especially known to be one of the first few staunch loyalists of Indira, and whom Indira fielded for President elections against her own party’s Neelam Sanjeeva Reddy, and who ultimately became the cause of the first high-profile split in the Indian National Congress into Congress (O) and Congress (I) — almost all the pre-independence regional stalwarts split away to join Congress (O) or form their own state parties, and the rest including Giri (all the loyalists of the Nehru family staying on with Indira).

Or even what about little known News24 Hindi media channel? Owned by ex-journalist and editor Rajiv Shukla, famous Congress MP in Rajya Sabha, Union minister, industrialist, BCCI vice president and IPL chairman.

Or even what about little known Lokmat (and IBN Lokmat) that is Marathi newspaper (and channel) in Maharashtra? Owner and editors-in-chief are the brothers Vijay Darda (Congress MP) and Rajendra Darda (Congress MLA in Maharashtra, and minister in state govt).

Or even the other bigger and smaller media houses, such as The Times of India and Indian Express, where the Nehru dynasty has managed to infiltrate its loyalists such as Dileep Padgaonkar and Shekhar Gupta, who are essentially paid stooges of the Congress party.

The Congress (in fact just the one single family — the Nehru dynasty) has been in power for 56 of the last 65 years of independence. This matters a LOT. Personal relationships have been built, blackmail-worthy secrets have been spied, monumental wealth has been accumulated … all by the one single Nehru dynasty (and its family-business-cum-political-party aka Congress) that helps it maintain its tight irongrip over not just the entire Indian mainstream media, but also deep into our bureaucracy, our governmental institutions, and even our journalism and mass media colleges and grad schools.

We have probably not even scratched the surface of the network of family and personal relationships through which the Nehru dynasty has completely dominated and controlled the entire intellectual, historian and journalist landscape of India. And we haven’t even talked about the monumental wealth or the blackmailing secrets. All because the one single dynasty got to rule over India for 60 years uninterrupted. As I said, it matters a LOT.

The typical JNU Nehruvian communist left-libbers ideologues have really perpetrated some kind of stranglehold on India’s journalism, media and intellectual space. Almost all pro-BJP (or even centre-right ideologues) journalists have been slowly thrown out of their jobs due to pressure from the Congress and the Nehru family.

Even the great venerable Ramnath Goenka, frustrated and broken by repeated I-T raids and ED investigations ultimately had to fire Arun Shourie twice from the Indian Express, which was once the best Indian newspaper in the 1970s and 80s. That was the team — Goenka the owner, Shourie the editor, and S. Gurumurthy the fearless journalist, that brought political heavyweights like Indira Gandhi down on her knees and even took on corporate honchos like Dhirubhai Ambani. (Ramnath Goenka inspired the Mithun Chakraborty character and S. Gurumurthy inspired the R. Madhavan character in the Ambani biopic “Guru”.)

But very few centre-right ideologues are left in India’s media space today, that too in minor publications like The Pioneer. Almost all the mainstream media houses have been thoroughly infiltrated and coerced into towing the Congress’ line, sometimes just through ideology and relationships, and not even money power.

The Congress party essentially owns and controls every single mainstream media house in India, including Hindustan Times, The Times of India, NDTV, CNN-IBN, The Hindu, Tehelka, Outlook, etc


Actually posted by @Paan Singh here ..... Narendra Modi wins on india social media | Page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

45'22' said:


> *naveen is not in the race.*.............
> i think he is *tilting towards NaMo*...........
> 
> lets wait and see



Who told that to you?

I hate dynastic politics and Naveen now started dynastic politics in Odisha also. No Baijayant Panda in Kendrapara now.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I think it's a vieled insult actually



How?



GreenFoe said:


> *BJP MP's* from _seemandhra_ were mostly responsible



BJP doesnt have even one MP from niether seemandhra or telangana 

Interruption was from khaangress MPS and their tail party TMC MPs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

desert warrior said:


> Who told that to you?
> 
> I hate dynastic politics and Naveen now started dynastic politics in Odisha also. No Baijayant Panda in Kendrapara now.


he is not in the race for PM
we all know that

i said he is tilting bcoz yesterday he didnt went to delhi
and he said in his interview that its too early to be a part of 3rd front

dynasty politics...........maybe yes...............i have also heard that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Arz kiya hai.... 

Phati padi hai Congress ke kutton ki... kyunki padne wali hai maar inko jutoon ki..

After Khurshid calls Modi 'impotent', BJP says he has lost his mental balance

These suckers are clueless... so they are showing their true colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

Sting operation reveals massive manipulation by opinion poll agencies - The Economic Times


----------



## SRP

*Lok Sabha elections: Alliances in East and Northeast *

*New Delhi:* All major states in the Eastern India and two states in Northeastern part of India are being ruled by regional parties. Political alliances take a new shape every time there is an election, be it Assembly or Parliament.

Among all states in the East and Northeast, West Bengal has the highest number of 42 Lok Sabha Seats followed by Bihar with 40 seats.

West Bengal Chief Minister and Trinamool Congress chief Mamata Banerjee has already floated the idea of a Federal Front to counter the Third Front led by her arch rivals the communist parties.






Mamata is backed by anti-corruption activist Anna Hazare and claims that many other non-Congress, non-BJP leaning parties are backing her.

Here's a look at alliance scenario in these two regions:

*West Bengal*

In 2009, the TMC-Congress combine decimated the Left in West Bengal. After TMC victory in 2011 Assembly elections, they started drifting away. Mamata Banerjee has indicated that she is in no mood to tie up with the Congress or the BJP in the Lok Sabha polls. She wants to go solo and decide once the results are out.

The possibility of the Congress and the Left coming together is also looking bleak after the Left has once again floated the idea of Third Front. Most probably, TMC, Left, Congress and BJP are likely to go solo in this election.

According to poll pundits the situation favours the TMC. The Left may suffer a huge setback. Without an alliance, the Congress may win 3-4 seats. The BJP won Darjeeling last time after the Gurkha Janmukti Morcha (GJM) backed its candidate Jaswant Singh. Will he seek a re-election from the same seat this time? According to reports, Jaswant Singh wants to return to his homestate of Rajasthan.

*Possible alliances - Lok Sabha 2014*

No alliance is expected.

*Bihar*

Bihar with 40 Lok Sabha seats is a politically volatile state. Poll surveys are predicting a big BJP wave in the state. It is expected to win maximum seats here and has already into alliance with Rashtriya Lok Samata Party of Upendra Kushwaha, who enjoys some support among the Koeri community in the state. The ruling JDU may face a tough challenge. JDU has already joined the Third Front. Lalu Yadav-led RJD and the Congress are likely to come together this time. But the big question is which alliance Ram Vilas Paswan led LJP will join? He was in talks with the RJD-Congress combine but not is moving closer to the BJP.

Possible Alliances - Lok Sabha 2014

BJP-Rashtriya Lok Samata Party. LJP may also join the alliance.

RJD-Congress alliance possible

JDU-CPI-CPIM alliance

*Jharkhand*

Politically the most volatile state in the region has 14 Lok Sabha seats. The JMM-Congress-RJD combine is in power. Most probably they are likely to fight together in the Lok Sabha too. The BJP looks stronger here while Jharkhand Vikas Morcha-Prajatantrik (JVM-P) led by former CM Babulal Marandi is a third player here.

Possible Alliances - Lok Sabha 2014

BJP- No alliance.

JMM-Congress-RJD alliance possible, but the state does not always follow the Bihar example. Ties between all the three partners are strained and the Congress is watching developments in Bihar before taking the final call.

JVM-P may have tie ups with some local parties in a few seats.

*Odisha*

Odisha has been ruled by the Biju Janata Dal (BJD) since 1999. The BJD chief and CM Naveen Patnaik had an alliance with the BJP till 2009. He is unlikely to forge an alliance with anybody. The main opposition Congress will also fight on its own. The third player the BJP is left with no other option, but to fight alone.

Possible Alliances - Lok Sabha 2014

*Assam*

The largest state in the Northeast has 13 Lok Sabha seats. The Congress has been in power since 2001. Earlier it had an alliance with All India United Democratic Front (AUDF). The main opposition Assam Gana Parishad (AGP) had an alliance with the BJP.

Sikkim has just Lok Sabha seat and it has been with the ruling Sikkim Democratic Front (SDF) since 1996. Mizoram also has just one Lok Sabha seat. It is currently held by the ruling Congress. Meghalaya, Nagaland, Manipur, Arunachal Pradesh and Tripura have two Lok Sabha seats each. Except, Tripura and Nagaland, the Congress is in power in all other states.

Lok Sabha elections: Alliances in East and Northeast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

desert warrior said:


> Sting operation reveals massive manipulation by opinion poll agencies - The Economic Times



Nothing much ,just that margin of error (+-3%) can be manipulated,which we all know .



CorporateAffairs said:


> How?
> 
> 
> 
> BJP doesnt have even one MP from niether seemandhra or telangana
> 
> Interruption was from khaangress MPS and their tail party TMC MPs



Their is something called sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Dem!god said:


> what do you think....its all about votes.....it doesn't matter which party it is....they may have different agenda..but at last its all end up for the same thing.....


Oh well I did know about it.
But this election is going to be very interesting.




Dem!god said:


> Oh...*yes you greenly egg shaped ..one eyed monster*.... sure...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Chemistry, and not math, will drive 2014 polls: NaMo

Modi today said the upcoming general elections will be a "magnificent event" which would not be fought on the basis of number of seats alone but the connect between party leaders and the electorate. "The next election would be a magnificent event. The country is sinking and we have to save it. This election would be the rarest of the rare election. "So many political pundits are analysing the outcome of the polls. But I can definitely say the next elections will not be based on mathematics (number game alone), but on chemistry (between parties, leaders and voters)," Modi said while addressing BJP workers at Gandhinagar Town Hall. 

He said there are no full stops in politics and no politician can ever be written off. He was speaking at a function where Gujarat Parivartan Party (GPP), floated by BJP rebels a couple of months ahead of the December 2012 Assembly polls, merged with the saffron outfit. Welcoming former Minister Gordhan Zadafia, one of the founder members of GPP and its President, and his supporters into the BJP fold, the saffron stalwart said, "Politics has a rule. 

There are no full-stops in politics." "What next? - don't keep this question in your mind. We have instances in history where people who had packed their bags suddenly saw their fortunes reviving suddenly. Our former Prime Minister Narasimha Rao called it a day but suddenly his life changed and he became Prime minister." Modi asked GPP workers to remain in touch with common people. "*The more you are connected with people, the more you will succeed in public life.*

We have to make constant efforts to understand the pain and grievances of general public." "I have learnt from my own experience that in politics, there is no bigger power than patience. If we work with patience, no power on earth can defeat us." Yesterday, Zadafia drove to the BJP headquarters along with his supporters and announced his party's merger with the BJP. GPP MLA has also joined BJP along with Zadafia. On February 13, former Chief Minister Keshubhai Patel, who was the driving force behind GPP, announced he was quitting active politics. Patel, once a stalwart in Gujarat BJP, later fell out with Modi and became his critic. Former Chief Minister Suresh Mehta was the lone voice in GPP to oppose merger with BJP, saying he will continue his fight against Modi. GPP was formed by Gujarat BJP dissidents, including Keshubhai, Mehta and Zadaphia, who was Minister of State for Home when 2002 riots took place in the State. Zadaphia formed Mahagujarat Janata Party (MJP) when he walked out of BJP on the eve of 2007 Assembly polls owing to differences with Modi. 

Later, he merged MJP with GPP. GPP suffered a body blow when Keshubhai's son Bharat switched over to BJP and later the veteran leader himself stepped down as party President, quit as MLA and announced his retirement from active politics. Keshubhai, too, had advised GPP to merge with BJP. GPP, which fought the 2012 Assembly elections on the plank of "parivartan" (change) and presented itself as an alternative to Modi, failed miserably at the hustings, winning only win two seats out of the total 182.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Political master stroke to TDP and YSR in Seemandhra as **Chiranjeevi could be AP's next CM. *

Chiranjeevi, who ruled the silver screen for many years, now could very well be the next CM of Andhra Pradesh.

The move to bifurcate Andhra Pradesh to create Telangana has thrown up changes that might just place the megastar in a position of advantage as the Congress scouts for a Chief Minister till the state elections due by May.

When Chiranjeevi launched his Praja Rajyam Party in August 2008 and then made his electoral debut in 2009, he managed to get an impressive almost 16 per cent of the vote share, which had happenned only twice in India;s political debut. Not only because of his celebrity, but because he spoke about social justice and was backed by the Kapu community to which he belongs. Kapus make up a big 21 per cent of the population of undivided Andhra Pradesh.

In a film fraternity dominated by screen heroes from another prominent community, the Kammas, Chiranjeevi had managed to break their stranglehold and emerge as the first very successful non-Kamma hero. Can he now do the same in the traditionally Reddy-dominated Congress party to be its first Kapu chief minister?

The Congress needs a non-controversial, non-corrupt Chief Minister to oversee bifurcation and also help salvage some ground in the Seemandhra region that will form the residuary state when Telangana is carved out. The people of the region are angry about the decision to split the state and the Congress is expected to bear the brunt.

Disillusionment with the Congress, the Reddy voters seem to have veered towards Jagan Reddy and his YSR Congress.Kammas were always with TDP.

Now, this will make the Kapu vote important for Congress; the community will be a very significant 27 per cent in the residuary state, SA. 

Kapu, Reddy and Kamma are the three communities in AP which have the upper hand. However the CM's chair only rested to Reddys and Kammas for all these years. Now, it looks like, the Kapus have their turn!


----------



## fsayed

jarves said:


> NEW DELHI: Reaching out to Muslims ahead of Lok Sabha elections, BJP on Tuesday asked the community to give it a chance and not go by the "propaganda" spread by Congress while promising to stand for equality and apologize for any "mistake" or "shortcoming" in the past.
> 
> "Please note that whenever, wherever if there has been any mistake and shortcoming on our part, I assure you that we will apologize to you by bowing our heads," said BJP chief Rajnath Singh while addressing a gathering of Muslims here .
> 
> Singh said BJP was not against Muslims and the community should not go by the propaganda against it. He asked them to vote for BJP this time for the sake of the nation.
> 
> "Try us once. We don't come up to your expectations, don't look at us ever again," he said at the event "Modi for PM — Mission 272+ — role of Muslims" here.
> 
> The BJP chief asked the Muslim community not to vote for electing a government but for a strong nation where brotherhood and humanity shall prevail.
> 
> Talking about the 2002 Gujarat riots, Rajnath Singh said Congress engineered such a propaganda as if Modi had ordered the massacre of all Muslims at that time and is now not even ready to accept the clean chit given to him by the courts.
> 
> "Congress is playing vote bank politics to defame Modi and BJP ... Try and understand this, they want Muslims to move away from BJP," he said.
> 
> "Now, the court has also given him a clean chit, what else is left against him," the BJP chief said.
> 
> His colleague Arun Jaitley also sought to woo the Muslims, saying BJP does not treat minorities as "instruments of political power" but treated them as equals.
> 
> "An organized campaign has gone on for several years to create a fear factor amongst the minorities about the BJP," he said, adding the party has "no prejudice" against them and appealed them to shun vote bank politics.
> 
> He said Muslims should support BJP to help make India a "riot-free country where all citizens including minorities are guaranteed security and treated as co-equals with no discrimination".
> 
> The BJP chief said the Indian Constitution does not provide for reservation on religious lines. "Anyone who is poor should be given reservation, be it Muslims, Christians ... and not on religious basis. Why divide people on the basis of religion. There should be equality."
> 
> The party plans to convene at least one thousand such conferences to woo the Muslims and allay their "misconceptions".
> 
> Attacking Congress, Rajnath Singh said its policy has been of divide and rule.
> 
> The BJP chief also attacked the Congress for accepting the division of the nation on religious lines which Muslim leaders like Maulana Azad never accepted, saying it was "communal".
> 
> He accused Congress of indulging in riots and cited Rajiv Gandhi's reported words after Indira Gandhi's assassination — "When a big tree falls, the earth shakes".
> 
> For BJP, the party chief said, the country's Constitution is its religion and Hindutva is nothing but a way of life in which the world is a family and it "loves" Muslims.
> 
> Singh said Modi has defined secularism as "India first" and called for doing politics of justice and humanity.
> 
> He questioned the Congress for trying to project itself as a "messiah" of the minority community and asked what it had done for them since Independence.
> 
> Claiming that members of the minority community have been siding with BJP, he said hundreds of Muslims have won on BJP symbol in civic bodies in Gujarat where Muslims have got the highest per capita income in the country. This, he said, has been achieved during the 10-year rule of Modi.
> 
> Asking the community not to fall prey to Congress "propaganda of falsehood" that if BJP comes to power there will be riots, Singh cited the example of party ruled states of Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Chhattisgarh and Goa, where there has been no communal violence.
> 
> Jaitley said people earlier used to say that it is a party which will get isolated. But now there is panic among other parties after seeing the success of Modi's rallies, as there has never been such a situation before polls where BJP has managed such a stronghold.
> 
> He said Modi has risen and the crowds are coming together with a message.
> 
> BJP ready to apologize for ‘mistakes’: Rajnath to Muslims - The Times of India
> 
> @Bhai Zakir , @fsayed


*tell him and modi to apologies* for babri masjid , rathyatra, 2002 i will vote bjp


----------



## jarves

fsayed said:


> *tell him and modi to apologies* for babri masjid , rathyatra, 2002 i will vote bjp


Why should Modi apoligise for someone else mistakes??
you should ask LK Advani to apologise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Join Rahul Gandhi NOW as he interacts with Students from across the North Eastern region at Town Hall, Guwahati at 10am today (26th Feb). Students from various Universities also to join the discussion via live webcast.

Watch live on Webcast of The Agenda for the Future: Education and Nation Building



jarves said:


> Why should Modi apoligise for someone else mistakes??
> you should ask LK Advani to apologise.


same as Manmohan singh and sonia gandhi apologies for 1984



jarves said:


> Why should Modi apoligise for someone else mistakes??
> you should ask LK Advani to apologise.


and in 2002 modi is main culprit


----------



## jarves

@fsayed , The Modi has been found innocent by the court my friend.


----------



## fsayed

Chhattisgarh govt involved in Rs 5,029 cr sanitation scam:Cong - Moneycontrol.com

'*Chhattisgarh govt involved in Rs 5,029 cr sanitation scam' The contract was allotted at behest of a senior BJP leader of Karnataka,* AICC national spokesman for Chhattisgarh affairs Md Akbar said 

Chhattisgarh Congress today alleged that the state government has awarded Rs 5,029 crore contract for maintaining sanitation of Raipur city for 30 years to a Bangalore-based firm under the influence of a senior BJP leader without considering its drawbacks. Also Read: 'Telecom, power, oil sectors most exposed to policy risks' "The state government ignored the objections raised by the Raipur Mayor and Congress corporators before awarding the contract to Bangalore-based firm Kivar Environ Private Limited," former MLA and AICC national spokesman for Chhattisgarh affairs Md Akbar said in a press conference here today, alleging tender scam worth Rs 5,029 crore. The contract was allotted at behest of a senior BJP leader of Karnataka, Akbar said. He, however, declined to disclose name of the leader saying it would unnecessarily create controversy. Suspecting role of Chief Minister Raman Singh in the matter, Akbar demanded CBI inquiry into entire tendering process. "Kivar company is running with 48 percent of foreign investment, and what is surprising is the fact that its director Subhash Menon with whom the contract agreement was made, had left the company on March 20, 2013," Akbar said. The tender was done for the period of 30 years that is from September 2012 to September 2042, he said. As per the agreement, the company has to lift all types of garbage from the city and then process and recycle the garbage to produce fertiliser for sale. It was also allotted 66 acre land for disposal of garbage. "But the company had been violating all contract norms," he alleged. The payment has to be made to the company only after it completes all those processes, Akbar said, adding the company was being paid full amount only for lifting the garbage from the city and dumping it elsewhere.

Read more at: Chhattisgarh govt involved in Rs 5,029 cr sanitation scam:Cong - Moneycontrol.com


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> and in 2002 modi is main culprit



says who ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

jarves said:


> @fsayed , The Modi has been found innocent by the supreme court my friend.


he got clean cheat from local court not from supreme court

CAG indicts Chhattisgarh govt over 'diversion' of foodgrains | Business Standard

The CAG has indicted the Chhattisgarh government for diverting around 10 lakh tonnes of foodgrains from the central scheme to the state's Mukhyamantri Khadyan Sahayata Yojna without permission and in violation of Centre's instructions. 

CAG report on the Public Sector Undertakings for the year ended March 2013, was tabled in the state assembly here today. 

"At the direction of the Government of Chhattisgarh, the State Civil Supplies Corporation Limited (company) diverted 7.43 LT rice and 1.91 LT wheat from the Central scheme to the state scheme (Mukhyamantri Khadyan Sahayata Yojna) in violation of Government of India instructions, resulting in the diversion of foodgrains valuing Rs 1,975.43 crore and wrong claim of Rs 899.12 crore from GoI," the report said. 

Briefing the highlights of the report in a press conference, Accountant General (Audit) Chhattisgarh P C Majhi said the company distributed rice without the Centre's allotment under mid-day meal scheme and other welfare schemes, which resulted in non-receipt of Rs 35.78 crore. 

"There were delays in the finalisation of accounts of the company, due to which it could submit its audit account to government of India in time leading to the blockage of subsidy claims of Rs 760.93 crore and consequent loss of interest of Rs 186.81 crore," Majhi added. 

Dues of the company of Rs 1.48 crore could not be recovered from fair price shops due to ineffective action by the Food, Civil Supplies and Consumer Protection department, he said. 

The report also underlined irregular finalisation of rare contracts by Chhattisgarh Rajya Beej Evam Krishi Vikas Nigam Ltd for vegetable seeds that resulted in placement of orders worth Rs 47.26 crore on ineligible bidders. 

According to the report, failure of the Chhattisgarh State Beverages Corporation Ltd to recover excise duty of Rs 2.97 crore from the suppliers and deposit it with the Excise Department resulted in extension of undue benefit to the suppliers and loss to the state exchequer to that extent.


----------



## jarves

fsayed said:


> he got clean cheat from local court not from supreme court


Are you kidding me??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Chhattisgarh's fiscal position declined: CAG - The Times of India

RAIPUR: Chhattisgarh's fiscal position declined under key parameters during 2012-13, with a decrease in revenue surplus and increase in fiscal deficit, as compared to previous year.

According to CAG report, due to increase in fiscal deficit, primary surplus during 2011-12 turned into primary deficit in 2012-13. The report states that fiscal liabilities, till March 31, 2013 worked out to Rs 19,268 crore which was 12.03% of Gross State Domestic Product (GSDP).

Briefing newsmen about the highlights of report , accountant general (Audit) Chhattisgarh, PC Majhi said the state's revenue receipts increased by 14% over previous year, mainly due to an increase in own tax revenue by 22%. State's own tax revenue of Rs 13,034 crore was higher than the normative assessment of Rs 11,320 crore made by Thirteenth Finance Commission (ThFC) with the budget estimates of Rs 12,176 crore.

Majhi said though the state's non-tax revenue of Rs 4,616 crore was higher than the projection of Rs 2,652 crore made by the ThFC, it could not achieve the target of Rs 5,346 crore fixed in budget estimates. Report states that the revenue expenditure continued to be a dominant (80%) component of the total expenditure during 2012-13.

Report reveals that Non-Plan Revenue Expenditure (NPRE) of Rs 14,532 crore was 7% less than the Rs 15,631 crore in budget estimates. Capital expenditure during the year constituted 15% of total expenditure and increased by 21% over previous year. It was less than the projection made in budget estimates by 32%.

CAG report states that a sizeable quantum of funds, Rs 4,497 crore, were transferred to state byCentral government in 2012-13.

The report states that total revenue receipts of state government for year 2012-13 amounted to Rs 17,650.16 crore as compared to Rs 14,770.73 crore in previous year. Out of this, 60%- Rs 13,034.21 crore was raised through tax revenue and Rs 4,615.95 crore through non-tax revenue.

The balance 40%- Rs 7,217.60 crore, was received from Government of India as state's share of divisible Union taxes and Rs 4,710.33 crore in grants-in-aid.



jarves said:


> Are you kidding me??


plz provide link of supreme court given clean chit to him


----------



## jarves

fsayed said:


> plz provide link of supreme court given clean chit to him


Ok forget the supreme word,Now dont tell me that you dont have faith in courts.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> 11 principle less parties have come togather for the lust of Power. People will reject them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 40+ for BJP, 13 for SP and BSP each congress 5 to 7 as per last survey. BSP can not cross 20.



Your posts are the most amusing ones I ever came across.


----------



## fsayed

jarves said:


> Are you kidding me??


*Ahmedabad: In a big relief to BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, an Ahmedabad court* on Thursday rejected a petition filed by Zakia Jafri against the closure report of Special Investigation Team (SIT) which gave a clean chit to the Gujarat Chief Minister in connection with the 2002 post-Godhra riots case
Gujarat riots case: Narendra Modi gets a clean chit, Zakia Jafri`s plea rejected



jarves said:


> Ok forget the supreme word,Now dont tell me that you dont have faith in courts.


we have option to appeal in higher courts dont worry have patience u will hear on this very soon


----------



## jarves

fsayed said:


> *Ahmedabad: In a big relief to BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, an Ahmedabad court* on Thursday rejected a petition filed by Zakia Jafri against the closure report of Special Investigation Team (SIT) which gave a clean chit to the Gujarat Chief Minister in connection with the 2002 post-Godhra riots case
> Gujarat riots case: Narendra Modi gets a clean chit, Zakia Jafri`s plea rejected
> 
> 
> we have option to appeal in higher courts dont worry have patience u will hear on this very soon


So you dont have faith in Anmedabaad's court??


----------



## fsayed

jarves said:


> So you dont have faith in Anmedabaad's court??









Ex judge of Bombay HC Justice Suresh: "Modi key conspirator of 2002 riots, not fit for PM.






Which one of BJP's dirty deeds was Rajnath apologizing for? Muzaffarnagar? Gujarat? Babri?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hermione

HariPrasad said:


> So one who can not fast for more than 9 days are fake according to you? Ask your Mullas to fast against corruption first who has become fat by eating murgas from congers graft money. Has any Mullah have ever protested against corruption? They simply does the business of Muslim votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 8.79% is lowest in 2 years??? It was 1% in Vajpayee times.



Muslims talking of fasting when all they do is change the time of eating from day to night in their fasting period. LOL.


----------



## fsayed

*India is a bouquet which has place for everyone: Rahul Gandhi.*
On the first day of his visit to Guwahati, Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi addressed a massive public rally at Khanapara in Guwahati. Later he participated in a meeting of the extended Pradesh Congress Committee. He also interacted with representatives from 18 Development Councils.





















* jo hindu ka nahi hua wo hamara kaise hoga
apne aapko rss or hinduwadi batata hai feku modi*






छात्रों से बातचीत के दौरान जब एक छात्रा ने राहुल गांधी से पुछा कि कलम,बन्दूक और माइक में बड़ा कौन है, तो राहुल जी ने जवाब जवाब दिया "हमारा दिमाग" अपनी बुद्धि का इस्तेमाल करके हम इनका सही उपयोग कर सकते हैं। 
Today Congress Vice President interacted with students of North East where he asked the students about their suggestions, ideas and the problems they face. While interacting Rahul Gandhi said "I see each one of you have a lot of will and will have immense potential. Compared to other countries, India is doing pretty well. We are the second fastest growing economy in the world". He also urged students to be more proactive to take the country forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Congress may name Andhra CM today - The Times of India


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> Oh well I did know about it.
> But this election is going to be very interesting.


hahaha...
it was you ...to claim ..the pic is yours...
btw its good movie....watch if if you have time....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438542490879008768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *tell him and modi to apologies* for babri masjid , rathyatra, 2002 i will vote bjp




Let Muslims Apologize for 17000 temple destruction mass slaughter and religious cleansing, Burning of Kar sevaks alive, telling ram temple a mosque. We shall consider talking Muslims on Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Watch this ....Rahul Gandhi will apear at time stamp 1:20. 








Dem!god said:


> hahaha...
> it was you ...to claim ..the pic is yours...
> btw its good movie....watch if if you have time....


I have seen it and I loved the lil monster.It pretty much resembles me and thats why it made it to my profile pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Read more at: Chhattisgarh govt involved in Rs 5,029 cr sanitation scam:Cong - Moneycontrol.com



Congress Allegation What a reliable source.!!!!!!! Why congress did not take any action???????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Feku Modi exposed on financial crisis in Gujarat govt.*

*Modi says Gujarat govt. can't afford salaries of govt. employees*

*Can't afford 7th pay panel burden, say Gujarat*

Can't afford 7th pay panel burden, say Gujarat, Bengal - The Times of India

*Feky spend people's of Gujarat money on his fake propogenda, fake advertisements and rally tourism. And to give away free money to big corporates to get publicity.*

*Now, Gujarat govt. is left with no money to pay salaries.  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> Watch this ....Rahul Gandhi will apear at time stamp 1:20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen it and I loved the lil monster.It pretty much resembles me and thats why it made it to my profile pic.


its a good one...
saw this last nite on AAj tak..sabse fake....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Can't afford 7th pay panel burden, say Gujarat
> Can't afford 7th pay panel burden, say Gujarat, Bengal - The Times of India




Government Employees are already over paid. Why should they be paid More. Gandu's government is using hard earned public money for building vote bank and not for the development of People. Ther should not be any 7th pay commission. Use the money to build infrastructure and education.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

fsayed said:


> *tell him and modi to apologies* for babri masjid , rathyatra, 2002 i will vote bjp



Will u guys apologize for sikh riots, mulsim riots, hindu riots, parsi riots, mumbai riots, hyderabad riots, bangalore riots, pune riots, gujarat riots, delhi riots?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Chhattisgarh's fiscal position declined: CAG - The Times of India
> 
> RAIPUR: Chhattisgarh's fiscal position declined under key parameters during 2012-13, with a decrease in revenue surplus and increase in fiscal deficit, as compared to previous year.
> 
> According to CAG report, due to increase in fiscal deficit, primary surplus during 2011-12 turned into primary deficit in 2012-13. The report states that fiscal liabilities, till March 31, 2013 worked out to Rs 19,268 crore which was 12.03% of Gross State Domestic Product (GSDP).
> 
> Briefing newsmen about the highlights of report , accountant general (Audit) Chhattisgarh, PC Majhi said the state's revenue receipts increased by 14% over previous year, mainly due to an increase in own tax revenue by 22%. State's own tax revenue of Rs 13,034 crore was higher than the normative assessment of Rs 11,320 crore made by Thirteenth Finance Commission (ThFC) with the budget estimates of Rs 12,176 crore.
> 
> Majhi said though the state's non-tax revenue of Rs 4,616 crore was higher than the projection of Rs 2,652 crore made by the ThFC, it could not achieve the target of Rs 5,346 crore fixed in budget estimates. Report states that the revenue expenditure continued to be a dominant (80%) component of the total expenditure during 2012-13.
> 
> Report reveals that Non-Plan Revenue Expenditure (NPRE) of Rs 14,532 crore was 7% less than the Rs 15,631 crore in budget estimates. Capital expenditure during the year constituted 15% of total expenditure and increased by 21% over previous year. It was less than the projection made in budget estimates by 32%.
> 
> CAG report states that a sizeable quantum of funds, Rs 4,497 crore, were transferred to state byCentral government in 2012-13.
> 
> The report states that total revenue receipts of state government for year 2012-13 amounted to Rs 17,650.16 crore as compared to Rs 14,770.73 crore in previous year. Out of this, 60%- Rs 13,034.21 crore was raised through tax revenue and Rs 4,615.95 crore through non-tax revenue.
> 
> The balance 40%- Rs 7,217.60 crore, was received from Government of India as state's share of divisible Union taxes and Rs 4,710.33 crore in grants-in-aid.
> 
> 
> plz provide link of supreme court given clean chit to him




BJP GOVERNMENT SHINES


Chhattisgarh's tops in Fiscal Management in RBI Study - The Hindu

Chhattisgarh ranks as the best performing state in most of the key fiscal parameters, according to a Reserve Bank of India (RBI) study, released on Wednesday. According to the study, Chhattisgarh has done reasonably well in spending its money in developmental sector, one of the key parameters to judge States overall performance.

As per RBI study, published in its annual number, ‘State Finances - A study of budgets of 2013-14’ Chhattisgarh's development expenditure as per cent of Gross State Domestic Product (GSDP) is highest in the country. In Chhattisgarh, development expenditure is 20.7 per cent of GSDP, whereas average of all states put together is 11.4 per cent. On this parameter, Bihar is second (16.8), Madhya Pradesh and Goa third (15.7) and Jharkhand is fourth (14.7). Interestingly, till last financial year (2012-13) Bihars development expenditure was highest in the country.

In respect of social sector expenditure, that includes education, health, SC/ST development, women and child development, Chhattisgarh holds the first position. Social sector expenditure, in Chhattisgarh as per cent of GSDP is 14 per cent whereas Bihar (11.3) is second, Madhya Pradesh (9.7) and Uttar Pradesh (9.7) are third and Jharkhand (9.2) is fourth. The study is done analysing the budgets of the States rather than surveying the ground level situation in the States. In a different study, National Sample Survey Office (NSSO) has indicated that Chhattisgarh is the poorest State of the country where nearly 40% people live below the poverty line.

“State Government's emphasis on development and social sector expenditure during the last decade have resulted in significant improvements and sharper decline in Infant Mortality Rate, Maternal Mortality Ratio and malnourishment as compared to the all-India average,” a state government release following up on RBI study has said. In debt sustainability, boosting growth in state revenue or acquisition of fixed assets (capital outlay) to GSDP, Chhattisgarh has done well, the study said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

HariPrasad said:


> Government Employees are already over paid. Why should they be paid More. Gandu's government is using hard earned public money for building vote bank and not for the development of People. Ther should not be any 7th pay commission. Use the money to build infrastructure and education.




1.) It was gandu modi, advani *BJP govt. which have introduced 6th pay commission on its last month just before the elections* and UPA govt. have to bear the expanses.

2,) *Its mandatory procedure for any govt.* (be it of UPA or NDA) to bring pay commission after very 10 years. 

3.) *The important point is that Gujarat Govt can not afford the salary of govt. employees.   *

4.) Its a big shame on Modi and exposes the financial emergency in the Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

HariPrasad said:


> BJP GOVERNMENT SHINES
> 
> 
> Chhattisgarh's tops in Fiscal Management in RBI Study - The Hindu
> 
> Chhattisgarh ranks as the best performing state in most of the key fiscal parameters, according to a Reserve Bank of India (RBI) study, released on Wednesday. According to the study, Chhattisgarh has done reasonably well in spending its money in developmental sector, one of the key parameters to judge States overall performance.
> 
> As per RBI study, published in its annual number, ‘State Finances - A study of budgets of 2013-14’ Chhattisgarh's development expenditure as per cent of Gross State Domestic Product (GSDP) is highest in the country. In Chhattisgarh, development expenditure is 20.7 per cent of GSDP, whereas average of all states put together is 11.4 per cent. On this parameter, Bihar is second (16.8), Madhya Pradesh and Goa third (15.7) and Jharkhand is fourth (14.7). Interestingly, till last financial year (2012-13) Bihars development expenditure was highest in the country.
> 
> In respect of social sector expenditure, that includes education, health, SC/ST development, women and child development, Chhattisgarh holds the first position. Social sector expenditure, in Chhattisgarh as per cent of GSDP is 14 per cent whereas Bihar (11.3) is second, Madhya Pradesh (9.7) and Uttar Pradesh (9.7) are third and Jharkhand (9.2) is fourth. The study is done analysing the budgets of the States rather than surveying the ground level situation in the States. In a different study, National Sample Survey Office (NSSO) has indicated that Chhattisgarh is the poorest State of the country where nearly 40% people live below the poverty line.
> 
> “State Government's emphasis on development and social sector expenditure during the last decade have resulted in significant improvements and sharper decline in Infant Mortality Rate, Maternal Mortality Ratio and malnourishment as compared to the all-India average,” a state government release following up on RBI study has said. In debt sustainability, boosting growth in state revenue or acquisition of fixed assets (capital outlay) to GSDP, Chhattisgarh has done well, the study said.




*Five Chhattisgarh PSUs posted Rs 2,100 crore losses in FY'13: CAG *

It added: *"The losses incurred by the PSUs are mainly attributable to deficiencies in financial management, planning, implementation of projects, running their operations and monitoring." *

The national auditor said "the quality of accounts of PSUs need improvement." 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Five Chhattisgarh PSUs posted Rs 2,100 crore losses in FY'13: CAG - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

levina said:


> @DRAY @arp2041 @Dem!god @Pumba @kurup
> 
> so should this mean that BJP was involved in the Godhra riots???or that Modi did have his hands in the cookie jar???
> This willingness to apologise to me sounds suicidal.
> 
> 
> BJP will apologise for past mistakes, Rajnath tells Muslims : Mail Today, News - India Today




Yap, he didn't need to say that now. And it is time for India to move on from 1984 & 2002.

Btw I am amazed to see @fsayed , he has such a huge stock of Congress campaign material, he is campaigning like a professional, I doubt he is not just an ordinary member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Morale booster for Narendra Modi, Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP ties up with BJP in Bihar*



> After uncertainty and studied silence from both sides, the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) has finally entered into an alliance with Ram Vilas Paswan's Lok Janshakti Party (LJP) in Bihar.
> 
> 
> The candidates of LJP chief Ram Vilas Paswan, who will be announcing his re-entry into the National Democratic Alliance (NDA) anytime soon, will reportedly contest from 8 seats.
> 
> He will be meeting BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi on Thursday. Paswan's entry is likely to boost BJP's electoral prospects in Bihar. It might help the party corner a share of the state's Koeri (5 per cent), Kurmi (2.5 per cent) and Dalit (15 per cent) votes.
> 
> Paswan's party had been an ally of the NDA when it was in power at the Centre but the LJP chief was the first to quit the BJP-led alliance in 2002 post-Godhra riots when Modi was the Gujarat chief minister.
> 
> Reacting to the development, Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar said, "It's surprising that Ram Vilas Paswan is allying with the BJP. He was known for his fight against communalism."
> 
> Paswan had earlier sent feelers that he might forge an alliance with Nitish Kumar's JD-U in the state.
> 
> However, the manner in which senior BJP leader Sushil Kumar Modi criticised the Central Bureau of Investigation and defended him in the Bokaro Steel Plant recruitment scam suggested on Tuesday that an alliance between the two was a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: Morale booster for Narendra Modi, Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP ties up with BJP in Bihar : North, News - India Today



Yeh lo ji! Secularism gaya tel bechne!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> Yap, he didn't need to say that now. And it is time for India to move on from 1984 & 2002.
> 
> Btw I am amazed to see @fsayed , he has such a huge stock of Congress campaign material, he is campaigning like a professional, I doubt he is not just an ordinary member.


Why should you be surprised DRay???
You thought "they" wont have "bots" who'll troll threads with their campaigns?? 
Lol.
Btw on ur profile the gif is working.But not on threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> ......Shri Modiji ka naam jab bhi ley.


----------



## Dem!god

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) It was gandu modi, advani *BJP govt. which have introduced 6th pay commission on its last month just before the elections* and UPA govt. have to bear the expanses.
> 
> 2,) *Its mandatory procedure for any govt.* (be it of UPA or NDA) to bring pay commission after very 10 years.
> 
> 3.) *The important point is that Gujarat Govt can not afford the salary of govt. employees.   *
> 
> 4.) Its a big shame on Modi and exposes the financial emergency in the Gujarat.





arp2041 said:


> Bhen key lodey izzat sey baat kar.......Shri Modiji ka naam jab bhi ley.




why you both are using this foul language on forum....
its just a election and is not going to be decided by your word.......
please maintain your sanity......fight like a worriers not like street dogs.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> It was gandu modi, advani BJP govt. which have introduced 6th pay commission on its last month just before the elections and UPA govt. have to bear the expanses.






Bhai Zakir said:


> The important point is that Gujarat Govt can not afford the salary of govt. employees.



MM introduced 7 th so he is also Gandu as per you? All recomendation of Pay commission are never accepted. But Gandu congress govt did it for vote bank? State Governments do not have huge money do pay their employees as salary. They have other priority. 

It is not only Gujarat Govt which said this. bengal govt also said this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

levina said:


> Why should you be surprised DRay???
> You thought "they" wont have "bots" who'll troll threads with their campaigns??
> Lol.
> Btw on ur profile the gif is working.But not on threads.



True, just read in newspaper that they have made a internet databank for the purpose of helping their online campaigners with "ready made facts & figures" to counter Modi and to show Congress achievements, they are spending heavily on that. 

I tried, but the GIF image is not working in avatar.  How is it though??

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> True, just read in newspaper that they have made a internet databank for the purpose of helping their online campaigners with "ready made facts & figures" to counter Modi and to show Congress achievements, they are spending heavily on that.


There....



DRAY said:


> I tried, but the GIF image is not working in avatar.  How is it though??


Just tell me which one's you???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

levina said:


> Just tell me which one's you???



Guess??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> Guess??


Okay I kinda know which ones you...but who is the whale???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Dem!god said:


> why you both are using this foul language on forum....
> its just a election and is not going to be decided by your word.......
> please maintain your sanity......fight like a worriers not like street dogs.....



We have to START GIVING RESPECT to our next PM, if we don't give, no one will

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

arp2041 said:


> We have to START GIVING RESPECT to our next PM, if we don't give, no one will


yes correct.....
but not by bad mouthing your opponent......better let the work of modi talk.....
he knows congress will loose...so, he is in agony....you need to keep calm....don't loose your track....for a looser...






@DRAY this animation is wonderful 
but why not working on your profile pic.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Narendra Modi win unlikely to boost growth, says Moody's Analytics - The Economic Times
MUMBAI: Though downside risks to the economy have receded in recent months, it is likely that the growth engine will continue to sputter until 2015 even if "business-friendly" Narendra Modi becomes prime minister, says a report by rating agency Moody's analytical arm.

"The May elections offer the chance for better governance, especially if the business-friendly Narendra Modi becomes prime minister, but it will be a long road for the economy...as there is little on the horizon to lift th .. 

Read more at:
Narendra Modi win unlikely to boost growth, says Moody's Analytics - The Economic Times


----------



## narcon

> State Governments do not have huge money do pay their employees as salary. They have other priority.



Just think. What if the same line of thinking is applied by our MPs like Vijay Malyas who owe crores but dont wanna pay....


----------



## fsayed

Ball in government's court, says Election Commission on question over poll surveys - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: In the wake of allegations that some firms which conducted pre-election surveys were willing to tweak their findings, CEC V S Sampath today said the Election Commission has in the past given recommendations on opinion polls and it was now for the government to act. 

He said the Election Commission will look into the allegations levelled by a TV news channel after a purported sting operation that "exposed" eleven agencies which conducted opinion polls. 

"As far as o .. 

Read more at:
Ball in government's court, says Election Commission on question over poll surveys - The Economic Times

*What superpower? I will rather make a woman safe in a bus: Rahul Gandhi *
GUWAHATI: Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi today said he would rather make women travelling in a bus safe than have India being a superpower. 

"Big statements are made about India being a superpower. What superpower? I will rather make a woman safe in a bus than (India) being a superpower," Gandhi said in an interaction with students at the Don Bosco University here. 

"Are you comfortable in a bus? Are you treated well on the streets when you walk?" he asked girl students. .. 

Read more at:
What superpower? I will rather make a woman safe in a bus: Rahul Gandhi - The Economic Times


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> *What superpower? I will rather make a woman safe in a bus: Rahul Gandhi*



Ya.....15 years of rule in Delhi couldn't do that, now what miracle would he do??

@Parul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guess, there were hardly any posts or members visitng the RG and Indian elections thread. hence they consipired to merge RG and NaMo threads

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> Ya.....15 years of rule in Delhi couldn't do that, now what miracle would he do??
> 
> @Parul



15yrs + 48 days of AAPCong


----------



## GreenFoe

bjp aur modi ne kejri ki need haram kar di he 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438630815908376576

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> bjp aur modi ne kejri ki need haram kar di he
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438630815908376576



B team is batting for A team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> bjp aur modi ne kejri ki need haram kar di he
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438630815908376576



Yaar than BJP has LOTS & LOTS of money as Congress' internal survey is also saying more or less the same thing as other surveys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Kejriwal today asking question to timesnow  want to see arnab goswamis face and whats the debate point on newshour tonight  kejriwal said modiji should answer how many channel he bought


----------



## GreenFoe

kejri and his supporters are same,conspiracy and bullshit in everything

kejri ko paida karne ke bjp aur modi ne paise diye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Ya.....15 years of rule in Delhi couldn't do that, now what miracle would he do??
> 
> @Parul



He has woken up from Coma after 9 Years & 9 Months. He needs Physiatrist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress, TRS divergent views on merger*



> NEW DELHI: Congress and TRS today gave divergent versions on the issue of merger even after their leaders have held a series of meetings since Parliament gave its nod for creation of Telangana last week.
> 
> Congress claimed that TRS chief K Chandrashekhar Rao has given has expressed readiness to merge but the regional party of Andhra Pradesh said no such assurance has been given.
> 
> "As far as merger of TRS with Congress is concerned, we are very happy that KCR has met Congress President (Sonia Gandhi) and party Vice President Rahul Gandhi and he has indicated merger of TRS with Congress party," AICC in-charge of Andhra Pradesh Digvijay Singh told reporters here.
> 
> The details will be worked out," he added. However, a top leader of TRS had a different take on it. "Our leadership has never indicated that TRS will merge with Congress. We had met the Prime Minister (Manmohan Singh), Congress President and Vice President to thank them for their efforts for passage of Telangana Bill," said the TRS leader on condition of anonymity.
> 
> Nothing beyond that transpired in the meetings, he added. "A merger is unlikely between the two parties since 90 per cent of TRS leaders are against it," the TRS leader said.
> 
> He added that instead of merger, an alliance between TRS and Congress is a possibility, which may take shape only after the Election Code of Conduct comes into force.
> 
> 
> According to him, a majority among the top leadership were against the merger, though they were in favour of an alliance for the forthcoming elections.
> 
> The TRS leader said Chandrasekhar Rao is unhappy over the delay in announcing the appointment date for the new state.
> 
> Read more at:
> Congress, TRS divergent views on merger - The Economic Times



Looks like Congress will end up with this!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Ball in government's court, says Election Commission on question over poll surveys - The Economic Times
> What superpower? I will rather make a woman safe in a bus: Rahul Gandhi




Your Government was there in Power in New Delhi for last 10 and 15 years. Who prevented you from Making women safe? 

In fact this Gandu Government Made women unsafe made Delhi Rape capital courtesy congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438635975250436096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438637722547126272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Five Chhattisgarh PSUs posted Rs 2,100 crore losses in FY'13: CAG
> It added: "The losses incurred by the PSUs are mainly attributable to deficiencies in financial management, planning, implementation of projects, running their operations and monitoring."
> The national auditor said "the quality of accounts of PSUs need improvement."
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> Five Chhattisgarh PSUs posted Rs 2,100 crore losses in FY'13: CAG - The Economic Times




The loss mainly of Power corporation for giving subsidized power. Other PSUS made profit. 

Gujarat PSUS made Huge profit and 5 among top 10 tax  paying companies of Gujarat. 

Five among top ten tax Payers in Gujarat this year are Gujarat Government run PSUs | DeshGujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

@Prometheus @Guynextdoor2 

Why is con aap alliance scared of opinion polls ??


----------



## dray

levina said:


> Okay I kinda know which ones you...but who is the whale???




It's not a whale, it's a shark!!   



Dem!god said:


> @DRAY this animation is wonderful
> but why not working on your profile pic.......




Yeah, it's not working, probably gif doesn't work in avatar pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Modi to think tanks: make North East the next economic hub*


Reports say that Modi has asked his think tanks to draw up a comprehensive plan to make the North East one of the economic hubs of the country, probably the next.

Modi, who has accused the UPA government of neglecting the North East, made a couple of trips to the region part of his election campaign, is exploring setting up an expert group to advise him on how to revamp the Ministry of DONER (Development of North East Region) if NDA comes to power. 

Sources said the Gujarat Chief Minister has asked his think tanks to draw up a comprehensive plan to tap the potential of the huge water resources in the region. "North East water management is the need of the hour which will not only solve the perennial flood problem but will also solve the power crisis of the country," 

Modi had said at his one of the rallies in the region on Saturday. At a recent meeting of the Chief Ministers of the North East states, Modi had proposed sending 16,000 women police personnel to Gujarat so that they could create awareness about people on the region's rich culture and heritage, which in turn, would boost the tourism industry there. Modi had also asked party units in the North Eastern states to focus on the aspirations of more than 400 insular ethnic groups in the region, which has 25 Lok Sabha seats of which UPA holds 21. 

The DONER ministry, which was set up by the Vajpayee government , is responsible for matters relating to the planning, execution and monitoring of development schemes and projects in the North Eastern region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Jason bourne said:


> Kejriwal today asking question to timesnow  want to see arnab goswamis face and whats the debate point on newshour tonight  kejriwal said modiji should answer how many channel he bought



The news channels have not been bought but there has been fraud commited by the people running opinion polls (unknown to the news media I guess). Never heard of C-Voter before, thought they were specialists. But I don't think something similar would have happened with Neilsen, IMRB or ORG.


----------



## GreenFoe

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The news channels have not been bought but there has been fraud commited by the people running opinion polls (unknown to the news media I guess). Never heard of C-Voter before, thought they were specialists. But I don't think something similar would have happened with Neilsen, IMRB or ORG.



Everyone is predicting what cvoter is predicting ,Cvoter got assembly elections almost correct ,is election commision rigged according to PAAP?

is csds too corrupt in your khapists eye? Look what its predicting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

GreenFoe said:


> Everyone is predicting what cvoter is predicting ,Cvoter got assembly elections almost correct ,is election commision rigged according to PAAP?
> 
> is csds too corrupt in your khapists eye? Look what its predicting



shoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

DRAY said:


> It's not a whale, it's a shark!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not working, probably gif doesn't work in avatar pics.


aahhh....do not worry....for girls ...both are same........ @levina 

aahh..yes have seen one more member using animation in avatar...but not working......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

CAG के आरोपों पर भाजपा ने या इनके पीएम पद के उम्मीदवार ने आज तक जवाब नहीं दिएI यही CAG जब केंद्र सरकार के खिलाफ रिपोर्ट निकालती है तो भाजपा उच्चल उच्चल कर आवाज़ उठाती है! भ्रष्टाचार पर भाजपा की दोहरी नीतिI



GreenFoe said:


> Everyone is predicting what cvoter is predicting ,Cvoter got assembly elections almost correct ,is election commision rigged according to PAAP?
> 
> is csds too corrupt in your khapists eye? Look what its predicting



*" पैसा फेको और तमासा देखो " 

हम तो बोल ही रहे थे ओपिनियन पोल में कोई सच्चाई नहीं है.......पर अंधे भक्त मानते ही नहीं थे
अरे अंधो आँखे खोलो और ओपिनियन पोल कि सच्चाई देखो....अब बता दो ओपिनियन पोल कितने दिए थे ?? *
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

> @fsayed
> 
> *" पैसा फेको और तमासा देखो "
> 
> हम तो बोल ही रहे थे ओपिनियन पोल में कोई सच्चाई नहीं है.......पर अंधे भक्त मानते ही नहीं थे
> अरे अंधो आँखे खोलो और ओपिनियन पोल कि सच्चाई देखो....अब बता दो ओपिनियन पोल कितने दिए थे ??
> *





Tumhara haal phir wohi hoga jo predict ho raha he

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> It's not a whale, it's a shark!!


Gosh!!
Blunderrrr thunderrr
So who is the SHARK??




DRAY said:


> Yeah, it's not working, probably gif doesn't work in avatar pics.


not all gifs work in DP...so hit and trial is the only solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Congress gone in Telangana @CorporateAffairs 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438644120139997184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*AGP keeping open option of joining hands with BJP for LS polls*


> NEW DELHI: AGP President and former Assam Chief Minister Prafulla Kumar Mahanta today kept open his party's option of joining hands with BJP for Lok Sabha polls, saying a decision will be taken soon.
> 
> "I am not ruling it in or ruling it out. The party will take a a decision soon," he told PTI over phone when asked whether AGP will join BJP-led NDA.
> 
> Mahanta said BJP has not yet formally approached AGP for an electoral alliance in Assam.
> 
> "So far there has been no discussion with any national party," he said. There are 14 Lok Sabha seats in Assam.
> 
> Asked why did he not join the meeting of the Third Front yesterday in Delhi, Mahanta said due to a personal reason, he could not travel to the national capital.
> 
> On whether AGP will be part of the Third Front, the two-time Assam Chief Minister said the party's highest decision-making body will take the final call on forging alliance for the general elections.
> 
> AGP and BJP had an electoral alliance for the 2009 Lok Sabha polls in Assam in which BJP got four seats while AGP got just one.
> 
> However, the alliance did not last long and both the parties went their ways with AGP leaving NDA.
> 
> Current BJP state President Sarbananda Sonowal is a former AGP Lok Sabha member and many of the state BJP leaders are former AGP members including Guwahati MP and a Minister in Atal Bihari Vajpayee government, Bijoya Chakraborty.
> 
> Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi has already addressed two public rallies in Assam -- one in Guwahati and and the other in Silchar -- after he was appointed BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate.
> 
> AGP keeping open option of joining hands with BJP for LS polls - The Economic Times



Plenty of fish in the water!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> *AGP keeping open option of joining hands with BJP for LS polls*
> 
> 
> Plenty of fish in the water!


I told it yesterday itself that both AGP and BJD has showed signs to come back in NDA again by not attending Third front meeting in Delhi. BJD will soon show their signs too. Many other parties will also come once election date will be declared.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

kaykay said:


> I told it yesterday itself that both AGP and BJD has showed signs to come back in NDA again by not attending Third front meeting in Delhi. BJD will soon show their signs too. Many other parties will also come once election date will be declared.



True... & LJP showed the way for other fence sitters! & there is a reason why Rajnath Singh made that statement yesterday. It will pave the way for reluctant lot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> True... & LJP showed the way for other fence sitters! & there is a reason why Rajnath Singh made that statement yesterday. It will pave the way for reluctant lot!


Exactly and you can never know if those interested wanna be allies would requested Rajnath Singh to make that statement. Indian politics you know and power attracts everyone!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

GreenFoe said:


> Tumhara haal phir wohi hoga jo predict ho raha he



Actually this report shows that Cvoter actually under-reported BJP vote share while over reported the vote share of Congress .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> Actually this report shows that Cvoter actually under-reported BJP vote share while over reported the vote share of both Congress and AAP .



lol.. that sting is going to backfire then!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*FIR against Uttarakhand minister Harak Singh Rawat for molestation *

New Delhi: Delhi Police has booked senior Uttarakhand minister Harak Singh Rawat for allegedly molesting a 30-year-old woman here last year. 

“Harak Singh Rawat has been booked for molesting a woman at his house in Safdarjung area in south Delhi. The incident happened in September last year,” said a police officer. 

The woman, who is a resident of Meerut had on Monday submitted a written complaint at Safdarjung Enclave Police Station alleging that Rawat had misbehaved with her and touched her inappropriately, when she met him in September 2013. 

Rawat, who was agriculture minister in Vijay Bahuguna’s cabinet, continued as minister when Bahuguna was succeeded by Harish Rawat. 


"She claims that she was in touch with Rawat for a job. He had called her to Delhi in September and when she met him, he allegedly misbehaved with her. Following which she somehow managed to flee and reached her home," said a police official. 

Although the woman could not explain the delay in reporting the case, police have registered an FIR under section 354 and 506 in this regard. 

"We had received the complaint yesterday and after examining it, an FIR has been registered today. Further investigation is underway," said a senior police official.

*FIR against Uttarakhand minister Harak Singh Rawat for molestation*

*Congress culture*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

levina said:


> Gosh!!
> Blunderrrr thunderrr
> So who is the SHARK??




That shark could be anything; inflation, rising expenses, Congress!, office politics, boss, KRAs/targets, lack of time for 'life', demanding girlfriend, nagging wife, and.....and.....well, anything that one might want to run away from!!  

The only constant thing is the poor fellow being chased; poor helpless men, mostly married ones!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*How the prospect of power has ended NaMo’s untouchability *




> Power, it seems, is the only true glue required to attract allies and hold Indian political formations together. Consider the two statements widely accepted as the truth till some time ago: *One is that a BJP led by Narendra Modi will not find allies because he is a hardline communalist. And the other is: alliances and fronts are formed by some kind of ideological affinity. Both have turned out to be false. *
> more on: How the prospect of power has ended NaMo's untouchability | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Newly Inaugurated solar power plant in Neemuch, Madhya Pradesh by Shivraj Singh Chauhan

@JanjaWeed , @KRAIT , @kurup , @kaykay

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Shameless minority appeasement for Votes by BJP on the instruction of Modi*

*BJP Chief Rajnath Singh says ""We are ready to bow down before Muslims and ask for forgiveness"*

BJP will seek forgiveness from Muslims: Rajnath Singh

BJP tells Muslims it is ready to atone for sins - Free Press Journal

Shiv Sena asks Rajnath to clarify on `apology to Muslims` statement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Shameless minority appeasement for Votes by BJP on the instruction of Modi*



Thats Rich coming form a Congress supporter ...


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Sindhi community up in arms aganist BJP, for “deliberate insult” to the tallest leader of the community LK Advani*

Invitations being distributed across Lucknow for BJP’s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi’s rally in the state capital on March 2 have kicked up a controversy.


The invitations do not carry the name and photograph of senior party leader L.K. Advani.

 *The Sindhi community is up in arms over this “deliberate insult” to the tallest leader of the community.*

 Head of the Sindhi Sabha, Ashok Motiyani, said that the omission of Mr Advani’s name and photograph from the rally invites have hurt the community. “He is the tallest leader in the Sindhi community as well as the BJP and we are naturally hurt by this,” he said.

The BJP, meanwhile, is trying hard to wriggle out of the situation by claiming that invitations are being printed at various levels and the ones printed by a party worker have “accidentally” omitted Mr Advani’s name.

 BJP MP Lalji Tandon said, “The invitations printed by me include the names and photographs of Mr Atal Behari Vajpayee and Mr L.K. Advani because the BJP cannot be imagined without these two leaders. It is, however, possible that some party workers may have got invitations printed on their own and his name may be missing on them.”
 BJP mayor and co-convenor of the rally, Dinesh Sharma, on the other hand, termed it as a printer’s devil and said that the error had been corrected and new invitations were being printed and distributed.

LK missing from invites of Modi’s Lucknow rally | The Asian Age

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

You gotta give it to the Congis on this thread. I get sad when there's even a small hiccup in Modi's campaign, every single day they face setbacks but they continue in this thread like nothing's wrong.

+5000 to @Bhai Zakir and @fsayed for spirit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kbd-raaf said:


> You gotta give it to the Congis on this thread. I get sad when there's even a small hiccup in Modi's campaign, every single day they face setbacks but they continue in this thread like nothing's wrong.
> 
> +5000 to @Bhai Zakir and @fsayed for spirit.




*We are just following the traditions.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

kbd-raaf said:


> You gotta give it to the Congis on this thread. I get sad when there's even a small hiccup in Modi's campaign, every single day they face setbacks but they continue in this thread like nothing's wrong.
> 
> +5000 to @Bhai Zakir and @fsayed for spirit.



Jihadis have always demonstrated this one track mind and persistent repetitive behavior without application of reason or logic. 

Is it really that surprising ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Number of Rapes rising in Gujarat*

22 rapes, 105 missing children cases in state capital - The Times of India

College student accuses clerk of rape - The Times of India
Woman raped for a year by father, delivers child - The Times of India
4-year-old raped near Isanpur, juvenile arrested - The Times of India
60-year-old arrested for raping married woman - The Times of India
Man sentenced seven years jail for raping minor - The Times of India
A young woman raped in Adjan by security guard - The Times of India
Man arrested for raping stepdaughter in Bhavnagar - The Times of India
Minor girl raped by farm owner ends life - The Times of India
Botad farm owner, accused of rape held - The Times of India


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Bhai Zakir said:


> *We are just following the traditions.*



Are you aware that you have posted Veer savarkar as one of your heroes ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Manvantaratruti said:


> Are you aware that you have posted Veer savarkar as one of your heroes ?



A person with Fake Photoshopped Modi pic in his avatar will not understand it.

U returned from the ban???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Manvantaratruti said:


> Are you aware that you have posted Veer savarkar as one of your heroes ?



Not just Veer Savarkar.. Liiyakat Ali Khan ( PAk's 1st PM ) also.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Not just Veer Savarkar.. Liiyakat Ali Khan ( PAk's 1st PM ) also.....



Well that part I could understand ....... the Savarkar part was a bit perplexing 



Bhai Zakir said:


> A person with Fake Photoshopped Modi pic in his avatar will not understand it.
> 
> U returned from the ban???



What ban ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Number of Rapes rising in Gujarat*
> 
> 22 rapes, 105 missing children cases in state capital - The Times of India
> 
> College student accuses clerk of rape - The Times of India
> Woman raped for a year by father, delivers child - The Times of India
> 4-year-old raped near Isanpur, juvenile arrested - The Times of India
> 60-year-old arrested for raping married woman - The Times of India
> Man sentenced seven years jail for raping minor - The Times of India
> A young woman raped in Adjan by security guard - The Times of India
> Man arrested for raping stepdaughter in Bhavnagar - The Times of India
> Minor girl raped by farm owner ends life - The Times of India
> Botad farm owner, accused of rape held - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahul9090

Women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi as he tours Assam - Hindustan Times


----------



## Dem!god

@levina @Parul @arp2041 @Pumba @JanjaWeed @Indischer 
watch this video.....
The lighter side of politics - women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi in Jorhat

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kbd-raaf

Manvantaratruti said:


> Jihadis have always demonstrated this one track mind and persistent repetitive behavior without application of reason or logic.
> 
> Is it really that surprising ?



I'm commending their spirit, not their logic or reasoning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

[quote="fsayed, post: 5317048, member: 145063"//////

[/quote]
waise bhai konse state se ho !!!


----------



## Levina

Dem!god said:


> @levina @Parul @arp2041 @Pumba @JanjaWeed @Indischer
> watch this video.....
> The lighter side of politics - women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi in Jorhat



Aaawww pappu almost got r@ped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Dem!god said:


> @levina @Parul @arp2041 @Pumba @JanjaWeed @Indischer
> watch this video.....
> The lighter side of politics - women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi in Jorhat


it is love and affection of nation towards gandhi family


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> Aaawww pappu almost got r@ped.


this if the fruit of his empowering women campaign.....
don't know what will happen if he starts empowering men...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dem!god said:


> @levina @Parul @arp2041 @Pumba @JanjaWeed @Indischer
> watch this video.....
> The lighter side of politics - women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi in Jorhat



What a pervy perverson

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

ranjeet said:


> [quote="fsayed, post: 5317048, member: 145063"//////


waise bhai konse state se ho !!![/quote]
maharashtra mumbai and u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

ranjeet said:


> [quote="fsayed, post: 5317048, member: 145063"//////


waise bhai konse state se ho !!![/quote]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

fsayed said:


> it is love and affection of nation towards gandhi family



....to others it would look like wives of congress party workers vying to get a party ticket for their husbands.......or maybe party workers expecting quid pro quo. 

Now why would women in congress think this is acceptable behavior ? DO they know something we don't ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

fsayed said:


> waise bhai konse state se ho !!!


maharashtra mumbai and u[/quote]
Haryana se hoon bhai ... I just hope our juvenile banter doesn't mean we hate each other for what we believe in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Dem!god said:


> this if the fruit of his empowering women campaign.....
> don't know what will happen if he starts empowering men...




This is what happen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

ranjeet said:


> maharashtra mumbai and u


Haryana se hoon bhai ... I just hope our juvenile banter doesn't mean we hate each other for what we believe in.[/quote]

Exactly, most of us here are Indians and we should commend each other for trying to promote what they think is best for India. Even if their idea of it is different to ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Number of Rapes rising in Gujarat*
> 
> 22 rapes, 105 missing children cases in state capital - The Times of India
> 
> College student accuses clerk of rape - The Times of India
> Woman raped for a year by father, delivers child - The Times of India
> 4-year-old raped near Isanpur, juvenile arrested - The Times of India
> 60-year-old arrested for raping married woman - The Times of India
> Man sentenced seven years jail for raping minor - The Times of India
> A young woman raped in Adjan by security guard - The Times of India
> Man arrested for raping stepdaughter in Bhavnagar - The Times of India
> Minor girl raped by farm owner ends life - The Times of India
> Botad farm owner, accused of rape held - The Times of India




You are doing a great service to your country by posting such things, why don't you give these links to Pakistanis & Chinese members here, they would love to make 5 threads for each of the news, that would be fun.



GreenFoe said:


>




Thanks brother, I just wish none of those figures remain there in the chart, we need to eradicate this problem from our country, even one rape is shame for the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Dem!god said:


> @levina @Parul @arp2041 @Pumba @JanjaWeed @Indischer
> watch this video.....
> The lighter side of politics - women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi in Jorhat



Maa Sadqe, Pappu ki Pehle Pappi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

kbd-raaf said:


> Exactly, most of us here are Indians and we should commend each other for trying to promote what they think is best for India. Even if their idea of it is different to ours.


True that .... @Bhai Zakir @fsayed or @Guynextdoor2 have different political view on this thread ... but that doesn't mean I would hate them. Heck @Bhai Zakir is someone I have always followed on various threads .... he is a Full blooded Indian. No two ways about it. Same goes for @fsayed and @Guynextdoor2.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Manvantaratruti said:


> ....to others it would look like wives of congress party workers vying to get a party ticket for their husbands.......or maybe party workers expecting quid pro quo.
> 
> Now why would women in congress think this is acceptable behavior ? DO they know something we don't ?



Hehehehe....

BJP will contest at 30 seats in Bihar. 10 will be given to 'allies".... Plan is to cross 30 together ( which does not seem impossible now that Nitish fcuked himself with trying to break RJD MLA's ). Tactical voting to finish Nitish is being planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1971+

*BLOW TO CONGRESS ON POLL EVE AS NEWS OF INCREASE IN RAPES IN CONGRESS RULED MAHARASTRA'S CAPITAL BOMBAY AND WORSENING ECONOMY TRICKLES IN ELECTRONIC MEDIA

NOW MEDIA FEARS STERN ACTION FROM HEAD CONSTABLE SHINDE *

Economy slowed to a near decade-low in December quarter - Hindustan Times

Rapes in Mumbai up by 71% in one year - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

GreenFoe said:


>



ur statistic is lie check it there r many state below gujrat

http://ncrb.gov.in/CD-CII2012/Statistics2012.pdf


----------



## Nair saab

fsayed said:


> it is love and affection of nation towards gandhi family


That makes me ask u the question does the women members in your family support congress like u ??? 

If yes then do they love Rahul gandi as well ???

if again yes then do u have any problem if ur sister or wife kisses Rahul gandi like the same way in the video???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

ranjeet said:


> True that .... @Bhai Zakir @fsayed or @Guynextdoor2 have different political view on this thread ... but that doesn't mean I would hate them. Heck @Bhai Zakir is someone I have always followed on various threads .... he is a Full blooded Indian. No two ways about it. Same goes for @fsayed and @Guynextdoor2.



They certainly seem to hate Modi. 

You think such visceral hate is natural or normal or even healthy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> @Prometheus @Guynextdoor2
> 
> Why is con aap alliance scared of opinion polls ??




wats con aap?????


----------



## fsayed

ranjeet said:


> maharashtra mumbai and u


Haryana se hoon bhai ... I just hope our juvenile banter doesn't mean we hate each other for what we believe in.[/quote]
no hard feelings *bhai* mere



ranjeet said:


> True that .... @Bhai Zakir @fsayed or @Guynextdoor2 have different political view on this thread ... but that doesn't mean I would hate them. Heck @Bhai Zakir is someone I have always followed on various threads .... he is a Full blooded Indian. No two ways about it. Same goes for @fsayed and @Guynextdoor2.


thank u bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Manvantaratruti said:


> They certainly seem to hate Modi.
> 
> You think such visceral hate is natural or normal or even healthy ?


We also hate Rahul Gandhi for what so ever reason be it ... I am a fan of Modi but that doesn't mean he is above criticism or joke. What we do to Rahul Gandhi is also not natural or normal or either healthy. But that doesn't give a right to badmouth their followers. We all are Indians after all .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

fsayed said:


> Haryana se hoon bhai ... I just hope our juvenile banter doesn't mean we hate each other for what we believe in.


no hard feelings *bhai* mere


thank u bhai[/quote]


are u paid by congress??

u are doing a bad job.................u are actually driving the potential voters away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Manvantaratruti said:


> They certainly seem to hate Modi.
> 
> You think such visceral hate is natural or normal or even healthy ?


hate is for his hardcore fundamentalist mindset hindutva anti muslim .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> We also hate Rahul Gandhi for what so ever reason be it ... I am a fan of Modi but that doesn't mean he is above criticism or joke. What we do to Rahul Gandhi is also not natural or normal or either healthy. But that doesn't give a right to badmouth their followers. We all are Indians after all .....




this sums up all








fsayed said:


> hate is for his hardcore fundamentalist mindset hindutva anti muslim .




explain plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

*REAL FILTHY MOTIVE OF PLAYBOY BEHIND WOMEN EMPOWERMENT EXPOSED*

Women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi as he tours Assam - Hindustan Times


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> no hard feelings *bhai* mere
> 
> 
> thank u bhai




are u paid by congress??

u are doing a bad job.................u are actually driving the potential voters away[/quote]
kidda 22 ... ki haal ae !!! 
which potential voter are being driven away?


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> are u paid by congress??
> 
> u are doing a bad job.................u are actually driving the potential voters away


kidda 22 ... ki haal ae !!! 
which potential voter are being driven away?[/quote]


me .......xd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> this sums up all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explain plz


Should I splash a free bucket of water on it ...  
I understand you concern 22 ... and I sympathize with it. Good luck to you.



Prometheus said:


> kidda 22 ... ki haal ae !!!
> which potential voter are being driven away?




me .......xd[/quote]
what's up with the screwed up quoting ?????


----------



## fsayed

Prometheus said:


> no hard feelings *bhai* mere
> 
> 
> thank u bhai




are u paid by congress??

u are doing a bad job.................u are actually driving the potential voters away[/quote]
i m not paid follower.
its not my job to satisfy u
i dont think so that voters will deny the facts and work done by upa or going to vote nda for any reason


----------



## ranjeet

1971+ said:


> *REAL FILTHY MOTIVE OF PLAYBOY BEHIND WOMEN EMPOWERMENT EXPOSEDREAL FILTHY MOTIVE OF PLAYBOY BEHIND WOMEN EMPOWERMENT EXPOSEDREAL FILTHY MOTIVE OF PLAYBOY BEHIND WOMEN EMPOWERMENT EXPOSEDREAL FILTHY MOTIVE OF PLAYBOY BEHIND WOMEN EMPOWERMENT EXPOSED
> 
> Hindustan Times - Breaking News, India, World, Bollywood, Sports, Business, Technology*


where is playboy ..... ???


----------



## Parul

They called him Chaiwala. He hit back with Chai Pe Charcha. They call him impotent. Can't even imagine how congress get fucked in coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Parul

Now communalism is bigger problem than corruption. #Uturn#bhagodakejri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

fsayed said:


> are u paid by congress??
> 
> u are doing a bad job.................u are actually driving the potential voters away


i m not paid follower.
its not my job to satisfy u
i dont think so that voters will deny the facts and work done by upa or going to vote nda for any reason[/quote]

i read ur comments.............it seems like u are worried about anti muslim image of modi bjp etc.

now read what i have to say.......

I am not a muslim or a Hindu ..............i belong to a religion that has suffered from the hands of muslims for many centuries .............and many times driven to the edge of extinction ...........

That doesnt make my religion people going out and killing muslims around .................my religion says never to bring ur religion to a point where it will effect ur judgement and creat the unneceesary problems for near ones.

my religion people were butchered on the streets of delhi by congress..........yet people votes congress............because politics should be kept aside from religion...........

there is no way in this world that Modi should not be voted only because he has anti muslim image.......

if religion kept coming in ur mind while voting ..........i am sorry to say .............ur community cant flourish .



Parul said:


> Now communalism is bigger problem than corruption. #Uturn#bhagodakejri




i like kejriwal.....................i wish he can do something to control nonsense of bjp akalis in punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Enhanced avenues for higher and technical education given by UPA Govt by increased no. Of IITs, IIMs and NITs.*


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> i like kejriwal.....................i wish he can do something to control nonsense of bjp akalis in punjab



I like NaMo and BJP...................I wish they can do something to control nonsense of Sickular UPA in Country + AAP+ Congress in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

fsayed said:


> *Enhanced avenues for higher and technical education given by UPA Govt by increased no. Of IITs, IIMs and NITs.*




#rg4education .......yeah ...why not .................rahul should be educated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

ranjeet said:


> where is playboy ..... ???




Women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi as he tours Assam - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> *Enhanced avenues for higher and technical education given by UPA Govt by increased no. Of IITs, IIMs and NITs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Parul said:


> I like NaMo and BJP...................I wish they can do something to control nonsense of Sickular UPA in Country + AAP+ Congress in Delhi.




not cool reply man

the condition in punjab cant be compared with any other state.

Farmer killed in police lathi-charge - The Hindu


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> not cool reply man
> 
> the condition in punjab cant be compared with any other state.
> 
> Farmer killed in police lathi-charge - The Hindu



I'm also from Punjab, though living in delhi at the moment. I'm well aware of the situation in Punjab.  Had AAP done, justice to people of Delhi, I would likely voted for them. However, they Ran Like Sissies...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

1971+ said:


> Women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi as he tours Assam - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Former Chief Minister of Uttar Pradesh and Congress leader Jagdambika Pal likely to join BJP: Source

Oh dear

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

Parul said:


> I'm also from Punjab, though living in delhi at the moment. I'm well aware of the situation in Punjab.  Had AAP done, justice to people of Delhi, I would likely voted for them. However, they Ran Like Sissies...




people are praying for akalis to run ...........man ......they are too busy looting ...........and ofcouse selling drugs


----------



## 1971+

Prometheus said:


>




*RAHUL UNCLE HIMSELF HAS SEEN 45 SPRINGS TILL NOW * 

How would have Congreses reacted if Ramdev baba was there instead of Owl baba.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Congress talks of merger with TRS; TRS says no - The Economic Times



Cong, AAP ask EC to restrict surveys; BJP not amused | Business Standard

Darpok.

Reactions: Like Like:

7


----------



## 1971+

SpArK said:


> Congress talks of merger with TRS; TRS says no - The Economic Times



*No one want to board the sinking ship. In Bihar LJP said that BJP giving them 7 seats is equivalent to 12 seats given by Congress as per probability of winning. 

I think EC has already banned surveys after announcement of poll dates on congress' request.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> wats con aap?????


Con means father aap means khansi wali daughter


----------



## aakash_2410

jha said:


> Not just Veer Savarkar.. Liiyakat Ali Khan ( PAk's 1st PM ) also.....



Chandrashekhar Azad and Bhagat Singh as well. How desperate can they get

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Prometheus said:


> not cool reply man
> 
> the condition in punjab cant be compared with any other state.
> 
> Farmer killed in police lathi-charge - The Hindu


Even farmers were shot dead by police in maharashtra over protests. Its same everywhere, although the intensity might be varying.


----------



## Jason bourne

RELIANCE : Ahmedabad will be declared as Wi-Fi city from tomorrow by CM. For next 3 months free Wi-Fi. 4G Reliance jio has started free service from today. 

It will be implemented phase wise first phase tmrw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

1971+ said:


> *No one want to board the sinking ship. In Bihar LJP said that BJP giving them 7 seats is equivalent to 12 seats given by Congress as per probability of winning.
> 
> I think EC has already banned surveys after announcement of poll dates on congress' request.
> *




I think damage has been done now after poll result no one wants to join UPA now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

Jason bourne said:


> RELIANCE : Ahmedabad will be declared as Wi-Fi city from tomorrow by CM. For next 3 months free Wi-Fi. 4G Reliance jio has started free service from today.
> 
> It will be implemented phase wise first phase tmrw



I guess not many people has 4G enabled mobile to use that.



Jason bourne said:


> I think damage has been done now after poll result no one wants to join UPA now



Yes, that's why CON APP are crying hoarse.


----------



## Soumitra

Rahul9090 said:


> Women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi as he tours Assam - Hindustan Times


----------



## MST

PEW Global Survey. Especially for those who think Indian Pollsters have been bought over by BJP. Take a good look. This is especially for our 3 congi bots.

*Indians Want Political Change: PEW Golbal Survey*

Key findings. Read the report by clicking on the title.

*63% want a BJP Govt
70% Unsatisfied with UPA
78% see Modi favorably. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Another Paid survey by modi

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MST

And article from Anti Modi/BJP New York Times. Even they are conceding the inevitable 

*Poll Suggests Crushing Loss for India’s Ruling Party*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


>



Isme se Sonia ko kitna mila or desh ko kitna ?? 

Coal scam yaad hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> True that .... @Bhai Zakir @fsayed or @Guynextdoor2 have different political view on this thread ... but that doesn't mean I would hate them. Heck @Bhai Zakir is someone I have always followed on various threads .... he is a Full blooded Indian. No two ways about it. Same goes for @fsayed and @Guynextdoor2.



E thanks man! I also have a lot of admiration for you though we get to argue a lot and are really firm on our beliefs. Democracy mein ye sab chalta rahta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> E thanks man! I also have a lot of admiration for you though we get to argue a lot and are really firm on our beliefs. Democracy mein ye sab chalta rahta hai


Aye saaale congressi ..... 
j/k man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Man this modi and ambani guy have rigged pew too ,shit CNN please cover my press conference on pew scam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1971+

GreenFoe said:


> Another Paid survey by modi



@Bhai Zakir what are your views regarding this PEW survey ??

@GreenFoe you should have given source too. 

Indians Want Political Change | Pew Research Center's Global Attitudes Project

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/27/w...inant-political-party.html?smid=tw-share&_r=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Man these conaap supporter never fail my presumption


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438711505035350016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

1971+ said:


> Women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi as he tours Assam - Hindustan Times


Some one give him the kissing disease from all that kissing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaniska

fsayed said:


> *tell him and modi to apologies* for babri masjid , rathyatra, 2002 i will vote bjp




Let the Muslim leadership aplogige for forced conversion and destruction of more than thousands temple in the histroy of ancient India...,Killing of Karsevaks in the burning train in Gujurat and atrocities on Hindu people during the Muslim rulers in our histroy and then i can surely request Modi and BJP to apologige for your request......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

pew bjp bhai bhai

crony capitalist pew ,we don't believe you,show raw data or else place our sms survey on your website 

we are sitting in front of ICJ if our demands are not met

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

@Bhai Zakir 

This is one example from past about authenticity and precision of PEW surveys.

Obama Leads McCain 52% to 46% in Campaign’s Final Days | Pew Research Center for the People and the Press

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

GreenFoe said:


> pew bjp bhai bhai
> 
> crony capitalist pew ,we don't believe you,show raw data or else place our sms survey on your website
> 
> we are sitting in front of ICJ if our demands are not met



'Bhagwan' Kejriwal has already acknowledged that there is Modi Wave in the country. Infact he is shit scared of taking on Modi One on One in Loksabha polls. Aaptards seems to have missed this development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

MST said:


> 'Bhagwan' Kejriwal has already acknowledged that there is Modi Wave in the country. Infact he is shit scared of taking on Modi One on One in Loksabha polls. Aaptards seems to have missed this development.


he wants sympathy votes that why he acknowledged "_oh look poor guy,modi is already winning ,lets vote for him_"


----------



## kbd-raaf

Quota may go for 3rd generation scheduled castes; income ceilings part of proposal: BJP - The Economic Times

Everything I read about BJP's upcoming policies makes me cream myself :3

Huehue

How do you guys think this will be received by the SC/Dalits/etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> Quota may go for 3rd generation scheduled castes; income ceilings part of proposal: BJP - The Economic Times
> 
> Everything I read about BJP's upcoming policies makes me cream myself :3
> 
> Huehue
> 
> How do you guys think this will be received by the SC/Dalits/etc?



Frankly speaking, there is nothing in it to be perceived negatively. In fact this is an excellent news for the real poor dalit families. The folks who have used it thrice would already be now at par with general category and it would be unfair to still keep giving them Quota.This is brilliant!! 

People open your eyes now. Bjp is not enemy of anyone, they want to help minority, they want to help poor. Look they are coming up with very well balanced, well thought and fair policies . What else would anyone want?? It hurts me every time I read negative news about India and I see India is getting a golden chance in this election to get back on the path of prosperity. We must grab this chance and help India prosper by voting for BJP!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MST

So its done. BJP+ should target atleast 30 seats in Bihar.

*Ram Vilas Paswan, BJP seal deal, change Bihar equations
*
NEW DELHI: BJP and LJP leader Ram Vilas Paswan sealed a seat-sharing pact in Bihar that will see Paswan's group contesting seven Lok Sabha seats, a development that marks the much-travelled politician's return to the NDA-fold.

Paswan surfaced on Wednesday after keeping Congress, RJD and BJP on tenterhooks for the last few days and announced that his options are open. "Opinion in LJP is not against going with BJP. In our party's interests we need to take tough decisions," he said.

The nitty gritty of the pact saw Paswan agree to contest on seats that are not currently being held by the BJP. The decision is bound to cause heart burn among BJP hopefuls, but the party is pleased with the bargain.

Paswan is seen to command the loyalty of a dalit community that is assertive and can add three-four per cent votes to BJP's base that includes upper castes and some middle castes as well.

Paswan prepared the ground for breaking with Congress and RJD by saying he was made a measly offer of a few seats. But his decision to make up with BJP after having quit the NDA cabinet over the Gujarat 2002 riots seems driven by the assessment that saffron PM hopefulNarendra Modi is gaining traction in Bihar.

Paswan's switch helps BJP counter criticism that Modi's projection as PM has isolated the party as sources point to Asom Gana Parishad leader Prafulla Mahanta's statement on Wednesday that he does not rule in or rule out a tie-up with BJP.

Mahanta along with BJD leader Naveen Patnaik stayed away from a third front inaugural on Tuesday and the Odisha CM's posture is seen to reflect a convergence with BJP on seeing Congress as the common enemy.

"There is no seat sharing with BJD, but we can work in our own ways to contain Congress," said a BJP leader about the Odisha scene.

BJP leaders feel the party has a satisfactory understanding with Paswan, and talks have centred around the need to select "clean" candidates. Though CBI is threatening to question Paswan in an appointments scam, the process will not be complete until the elections.

In Tamil Nadu, BJP is striving to stitch up an alliance with smaller parties like PMK and DMDK besides MDMK leader Vaiko who is already in NDA.

Paswan's return is significant as he had quit the NDA over the Gujarat 2002 riots, although he was also unhappy over being removed from the telecom ministry when he was in the Vajpayee government.

A party leader close to Paswan said, "We have reached an understanding but have had to cede the choice to BJP. It's a last minute alliance and BJP has already finalised candidates for more seats. We did not have much room to negotiate on the choice of seats. But we are not disappointed, the allocation is respectable."

Sources, however, said there is an agreement on LJP contesting from Vaishali, Hajipur, Jamui, Samastipur and Khagaria.

Paswan's son Chirag who is also the chairman of party's Parliamentary board, said, "LJP Parliamentary Board has passed a resolution that all steps, even if they are strong ones, should be taken in the interest of the party and if an alternative alliance is to be firmed up, party chief Ram Vilas Paswan should take the decision."

Party leaders harped on the fact that the BJP alliance has come about because of Congress and RJD not giving the respect LJP deserved. Ram Vilas Paswan said :"We had our grievances with RJD for a long time. I had even gone to meet Lalu Prasad in jail. But soon after he was out, RJD leaders started saying LJP should be given three seats. That is why we left to Congress to decide the seat sharing. I waited for months, but there was no decision.

"They assumed that LJP is nothing, it is irrelevant. If one takes 25 seats (RJD) and the other 15 (Cong). It means they do not treat LJP as part of the alliance.... That is why the party has authorised me to explore new alternative," he said.

With BJP also having tied up with a Kushwaha community leader Upendra Kushwaha, the party confirmed that it will give away three seats to them. The three likely seats are Jehanabad, Seohar and Sitamarhi Lok Sabha seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kbd-raaf said:


> Quota may go for 3rd generation scheduled castes; income ceilings part of proposal: BJP - The Economic Times
> 
> Everything I read about BJP's upcoming policies makes me cream myself :3
> 
> Huehue
> 
> How do you guys think this will be received by the SC/Dalits/etc?



Income of over 1 lakh a month . . . . this amount is more than enough to live fairly good life in India 

any sane person would agree on this proposal of keeping these people out of the reservation schemes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

Lok Sabha elections: Pew Research Center survey suggests crushing loss for Congress - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

MST said:


> So its done. BJP+ should target atleast 30 seats in Bihar.
> 
> *Ram Vilas Paswan, BJP seal deal, change Bihar equations
> *
> .



this Paswan guy is the real opportunist 

anyway, good for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

1971+ said:


> Lok Sabha elections: Pew Research Center survey suggests crushing loss for Congress - The Times of India



So when is Congress going issue a diktat to foreign media outlets? Are the going to ban those media releases in India ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MST

chak de INDIA said:


> this Paswan guy is the real opportunist
> 
> anyway, good for BJP



Its not ideal but can't ignore that most of India is still under caste influence. Also hopefully Paswan's move will act as a catalyst for other Sickular fence sitters such as BJD and AGP (in short term) and many others (after elections) to join NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1971+

chak de INDIA said:


> this Paswan guy is the real opportunist
> 
> anyway, good for BJP



BJP wouldn' have won on more than 27 seats so it's good to focus on few seats with more electorate section footprint. You could have read that BJP will have free hand on choosing those 27 seats , only leftovers will be given away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

JanjaWeed said:


> So when is Congress going issue a diktat to foreign media outlets? Are the going to ban those media releases in India ?




Congress hits out at Goldman Sachs for calling Modi an agent of change

Goldman Sachs says Modi good for markets; govt rebuffs report - Rediff.com Business

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

1971+ said:


> Congress hits out at Goldman Sachs for calling Modi an agent of change



So if can't bite, then bark. Usual Congressi culture.. In India they will bite at those who are not nice to them.. & they will bark at those who they can't bite!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1971+

JanjaWeed said:


> So if can't bite, then bark. Usual Congressi culture.. In India they will bite at those who are not nice to them.. & they will bark at those who they can't bite!



They deserve




in LS polls,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> this Paswan guy is the real opportunist
> 
> anyway, good for BJP



Never mind.. atleast he proved one thing to people of India...Indian so called secularism is nothing but a negotiable instrument when it comes to political opportunism. He paved way for others to follow...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jbond197 said:


> Frankly speaking, there is nothing in it to be perceived negatively. In fact this is an excellent news for the real poor dalit families. The folks who have used it thrice would already be now at par with general category and it would be unfair to still keep giving them Quota.
> 
> This is excellent man!! People open your eyes now. Bjp is not enemy of anyone, they want to help minority, they want to help poor's. Look at their policy they are very fair. What else would anyone want?? It hurts me every time I read negative news about India and I see India is getting a golden chance in this elextion to take a flight on the path of prosperity. We must grab this chance and help India prosper by voting for BJP!!


 
Impossible to implement. This is just a lollipop that the BJP is giving to get the anti-quota guys on board.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Impossible to implement. This is just a lollipop that the BJP is giving to get the anti-quota guys on board.



hehe, we are trolling Congress . . . .like they troll our nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Impossible to implement. This is just a lollipop that the BJP is giving to get the anti-quota guys on board.



Anti-quota ??? Seriously ??

BJP is not talking about reducing the % of reservation. Try to grab the essence.  It's just extension of creamy layer thingy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress's maiden UP primary marred by allegation of rigging*



> LUCKNOW: Congress party's maiden primary in Sant Kabir Nagar turned out to be a stormy affair on Wednesday with one candidate failing to show up and others calling the process "bogus". The party was to hold its first primary in Sant Kabir Nagar. Contesting candidates, however, accused rivals of corruption and the organisers of rigging voters' lists.
> 
> Earlier this year, Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi had proposed the electoral college system for the selection of Lok Sabha candidates in 16 parliamentary constituencies across the country. In UP, two constituencies are Sant Kabir Nagar and Ambedkar Nagar. Even though there were no protests in Sant Kabir Nagar to begin with, the process turned openly hostile with candidates and supporters openly criticising the contest. Calling the entire process a charade, one candidate said, "Voters have been bought by the rival camps. People have been paid between Rs 3,000 and Rs 7,000 for getting votes."
> 
> Former MP Shailendra Yadav also alleged the voting population had shrunk from the original voters list of 3,000 to only around 600 people on Wednesday.
> 
> The officiating persons, however, maintained the allegations were baseless and that the voters' names were rejected in case their neutrality was in question. The party's attempt to create internal democracy appeared to have struck a cord with a few. At least two candidates, Pervez Khan and Rohit Pandey also praised the system saying that the party workers were feeling empowered through the electoral college approach.





> *Congress's maiden UP primary marred by allegation of rigging - The Times of India*


*
*
Oh look! Pappu's pet project is turning out to be a joke!* *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

PHUK YOU KANGRESS 

Govt spends Rs 3.65 to deliver Rs 1-worth food; 57% of subsidized food doesn't reach beneficiaries - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Paswan’s move betters BJP chances in search of allies*



> *New phase in coalition politics; Gujarat riots will no longer be cut-off point for regional parties*
> On the afternoon of December 27, 2003, Congress president Sonia Gandhi walked from her 10 Janpath residence to the neighbouring 12 Janpath, Dalit leader Ram Vilas Paswan’s house.
> 
> Their talk over tea and a photo-op that followed marked the informal launch of the United Progressive Alliance (UPA), the Congress-led coalition that has been in power since 2004.
> 
> Mr. Paswan severing ties with the Congress on Wednesday and his willingness to jump on the BJP bandwagon mark the beginning of a new phase in coalition politics — the 2002 Gujarat riots are no longer a cut-off point for regional parties.
> 
> Since 2002, political realignments have taken place in two phases. In the first, the BJP became “untouchable” for many regional parties, and the Congress became the preferred choice for most. Even when the Left parted ways in 2008, the Congress had no difficulty finding a new partner in the Trinamool Congress.
> 
> By the end of the 2009 elections, the Congress was spoilt for choice. The Uttar Pradesh and Bihar rivals, SP-BSP and RJD-LJP, respectively, were supporting the Congress in Delhi. Though the Congress lost allies such as the TRS midway, more parties wanted to be with the party.
> 
> In the second phase, the alliance wind began to turn against the Congress, but the BJP still remained anathema to regional parties. Three years into the second UPA government, Mamata Banerjee’s Trinamool Congress exited in September 2012 and within months, the DMK too parted ways.
> 
> But the Gujarat riots remained a roadblock for the BJP. In fact, the elevation of Narendra Modi as the prime ministerial candidate led to the break-up of the BJP’s alliance with the JD(U) in Bihar. The BJP was left with only two partners — the Shiv Sena and the Akali Dal — both not adding much to what the BJP needed desperately — credibility.
> 
> That is why Mr. Paswan’s somersault in his approach to the Gujarat Chief Minister is a huge gain for the BJP and Mr. Modi. Mr. Paswan has been positioning himself as a champion of Muslim rights since 2003, but in a turnaround, he has virtually endorsed the BJP position that the 2002 riots cannot remain the cut-off date forever.
> 
> Though Mr. Paswan himself avoided that question on Wednesday, his son Chirag said a day earlier that courts had given a clean chit to Mr. Modi and the issue was closed.
> 
> Mr. Paswan’s turnaround is as significant to the BJP as the one by veteran socialist George Fernandes in 1998. That year, after the collapse of the National Front government, Mr. Fernandes joined hands with the BJP with the question: “If the demolition of the Babri Masjid is the cut-off date, for how long will you hold on to that position?” Mr. Fernandes legitimised the BJP and gathered more alliance partners for it.”
> 
> Mr. Paswan’s announcement will have that effect too, with the TDP and the MDMK likely to follow suit in the next few days. “Mr. Paswan’s new position is very significant as he had left the NDA on the question of Gujarat and is now returning to it under the leadership of Mr. Modi,” a senior BJP functionary told _The Hindu_.
> 
> Besides giving the BJP an image makeover, its position in Bihar, which sends 40 MPs to the Lok Sabha, will be bolstered by Mr. Paswan’s alliance. Getting at least 20 of these 40 seats is essential for the BJP to cross the 200-mark. “We are looking at 25 seats now,” a BJP leader from Bihar said.
> Paswan’s move betters BJP chances in search of allies - The Hindu



Just goes to show ideology takes a hike when it comes one's own political interest. There has been many barking over the years that BJP will find it difficult to bring in allies, should they nominate Modi as their PM candidate. It was nothing but frightened Congress & it's cronies hoping against hope that BJP will abstain from nominating Modi as their candidate for PMship as a result of this sustained & relentless anti-Modi campaign! & now their panicking ever since BJP called their bluff! Frustration is quite evident in the form of Mani Shankar Aiyar, Salman Kurshid... & many more!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Impossible to implement. This is just a lollipop that the BJP is giving to get the anti-quota guys on board.


Nothing can help a hardend congressi and a recent convert to AAP..Go waste your chance..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> CAG के आरोपों पर भाजपा ने या इनके पीएम पद के उम्मीदवार ने आज तक जवाब नहीं दिएI यही CAG जब केंद्र सरकार के खिलाफ रिपोर्ट निकालती है तो भाजपा उच्चल उच्चल कर आवाज़ उठाती है! भ्रष्टाचार पर भाजपा की दोहरी नीतिI
> 
> 
> 
> *" पैसा फेको और तमासा देखो "
> 
> हम तो बोल ही रहे थे ओपिनियन पोल में कोई सच्चाई नहीं है.......पर अंधे भक्त मानते ही नहीं थे
> अरे अंधो आँखे खोलो और ओपिनियन पोल कि सच्चाई देखो....अब बता दो ओपिनियन पोल कितने दिए थे ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You said it right. opinion polls have little truth. They always show less seats to BJP. Like they did in Rajasthan , MP and chhatisgarh. BJP will come to power with 300+ seats. Pappu will be in Jail for his rape charge and his swiss bank accounts money.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

HariPrasad said:


> You said it right. opinion polls have little truth. They always show less seats to BJP. Like they did in Rajasthan , MP and chhatisgarh. BJP will come to power with 300+ seats. *Pappu will be in Jail for his rape charge and his swiss bank accounts money*.


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP Chief Rajnath Singh says ""We are ready to bow down before Muslims and ask for forgiveness"




As always you quoted it wrong. He said if we have done anything wrong Than...........


----------



## jarves

Washington: More than three-fifths of Indian voters favour the opposition BJP in the upcoming general elections as against less than one-fifth for the ruling Congress, a major American survey released yesterday said.

"With the Indian parliamentary elections just weeks away, the Indian public, by a margin of more than three-to-one, would prefer the Hindu-nationalist opposition Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) to lead the next Indian government rather than the Indian National Congress (INC), which heads the current left-of-centre governing coalition," Pew Research said.

While the survey in which BJP is preferred by 63 per cent of the respondents against 19 per cent for the ruling Congress does not project the number of seats the two parties would get in the polls, the survey said Narendra Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate, is more popular than the putative Congress candidate Rahul Gandhi.

The Pew Research Centre survey was conducted between December 7, 2013 and January 12, 2014 and included face-to-face interviews with 2,464 randomly selected adults, in states and territories that are home to roughly 91 per cent of the Indian population.

The margin of error is 3.8 per cent.

According to the survey, just 29 per cent of Indians are satisfied with the way things are going in India today; 70 per cent are dissatisfied.

"More than six-in-ten Indians (63 per cent) prefer the BJP to lead the next Indian national government. Just two-in-ten (19 per cent) pick the Indian National Congress. Other parties have the support of 12 per cent of the public. BJP backing is consistent across age groups. And support is almost equal between rural (64 per cent) and urban (60 per cent) Indians," the survey showed.

Northern states Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Haryana, Punjab and Delhi which together are home to more than 400 million people, give the BJP its highest level of support, with 74 per cent saying they want it to lead the next government.

"The party's weakest backing (54 per cent) is in the western states of Maharashtra, Chhattisgarh and Gujarat (led by Modi as chief minister). Congress' strongest regional support (30 per cent) is in the eastern states of Odisha, Bihar, West Bengal and Jharkhand, among India's poorest areas and home to 270 million people," Pew said.

A majority says the BJP (58 per cent) is likely to be more successful than the Congress (20 per cent) in creating employment opportunities in the future.

"A similar proportion of the Indian public (56 per cent) say BJP would do a better job than Congress (20 per cent) in reducing terrorism. There is equal belief (56 per cent) that the BJP will do more to combat corruption. Only 17 per cent say Congress would do a better job dealing with this issue," Pew said.

63 per cent Indians favour BJP in polls, says US survey | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *We are just following the traditions.*



No you are not. Most of them were not liars and cheaters. 


GreenFoe said:


>



It seems that he is not happy with such a low figure of rape in Gujarat. He wants Gujarat to be like Delhi where women can not rome freely. We can see highest Rape in congress ruled state. Legacy Rahul BABA. 



Dem!god said:


> don't know what will happen if he starts empowering men.




Nothing new will happen. 

He is already Gay icon. 

Rahul Gandhi becomes the new gay icon

Do you remember he got angry on supreme court Judgement on Gay Sex?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> True that .... @Bhai Zakir @fsayed or @Guynextdoor2 have different political view on this thread ... but that doesn't mean I would hate them. Heck @Bhai Zakir is someone I have always followed on various threads .... he is a Full blooded Indian. No two ways about it. Same goes for @fsayed and @Guynextdoor2.



Are you running a lab to check full blooded or half blooded Indian or just a minority appeasement statement ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> hate is for his hardcore fundamentalist mindset hindutva anti muslim .




He is not anti Muslim but anti antinational. You seems to be confused. If you hate communalism too much than you should hate congress more than BJP who wants to make Hindus Second grade citizen by bringing bills like communal violence bill. If you guys Do not allow Hindus to live in Kashmir where you guys are in Majority, Law of Karma will take its own course. You will receive back what you give to Hindus. It is either Love or Hate.



1971+ said:


> *No one want to board the sinking ship. In Bihar LJP said that BJP giving them 7 seats is equivalent to 12 seats given by Congress as per probability of winning.
> 
> I think EC has already banned surveys after announcement of poll dates on congress' request.*



It is not equal to 12 seats given by congress. Last time Paswan himself lost. LJP got 0 seat.


----------



## HariPrasad

Kaniska said:


> Let the Muslim leadership aplogige for forced conversion and destruction of more than thousands temple in the histroy of ancient India...,Killing of Karsevaks in the burning train in Gujurat and atrocities on Hindu people during the Muslim rulers in our histroy and then i can surely request Modi and BJP to apologige for your request......




Mullas will never do that. They think that they have the right to do so as thought by their religious book. Has any mullah ever apologized for burning Karsevaks alive? We should never be apologetic and behave with them in same manner as they behave with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

More Indian voters favour Narendra Modi than Rahul Gandhi: US-based Pew survey | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

ranjeet said:


> We also hate Rahul Gandhi for what so ever reason be it ... I am a fan of Modi but that doesn't mean he is above criticism or joke. What we do to Rahul Gandhi is also not natural or normal or either healthy. But that doesn't give a right to badmouth their followers. We all are Indians after all .....



On the contrary what we are doing to Rahul Gandhi is a natural expression of our disappointment and our disgust for a dynasty that ruined India. It is very natural and even healthy as long as we do not go around posting lies against him. 

Every joke about Rahul Gandhi is developed due to his own stupidity and arrogance. That is the fate of stupid people everywhere in the world. Especially in politics. Remember Al Gore and Bush ? 

The reality is the two congi propaganda clowns are doing Jihad against Modi......I just call it out as I see it. Their motivation is religion and their posts are distasteful and they Spam and Troll. What more do you want ? wait for them to hack into your account and explode bombs ?



fsayed said:


> hate is for his hardcore fundamentalist mindset hindutva anti muslim .



LOL. Hindutva is Pro Hindu, Not anti Muslim.  ..........its love for Hindus.....Jihad is hate for the others. See the difference Jihadi ?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

BJP win, Cong rout: What the Pew Research poll says.

A new poll conducted by Pew Research suggests that between the BJP and the Congress, Indian voters are leaning heavily towards the former with almost three times the number of voters preferring the party. According to the poll, 63 percent of the 2,464 respondents in the poll said they would prefer that the BJP lead the next government. Only 19 percent said they would prefer the Congress to remain in power. Twelve percent support other parties.

A Washington-based think tank, interviewed 2,464 randomly selected adults in states and territories that are home to roughly 91 percent of the Indian population. The poll, conducted between 7 December and 12 January, has a margin of error of 3.8 percent. Backing the BJP and Modi.

Backing the BJP and Modi. The poll found that the party was favoured across age groups, gender, income groups and in rural and urban areas. Most of those polled said that they were unsatisfied with the manner in which the country was being run. Only 29 percent said they were satisfied with the manner in which the country is being run and 70 percent said they were dissatisfied. The dissatisfaction with the current state of the country runs across gender, age groups and income groups, the poll found.

Not surprisingly the highest backing for the BJP is in the northern states of Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Haryana, Punjab and Delhi. The poll found that the party’s weakest backing is in Maharashtra, Chhattisgarh and ironically enough, Gujarat. The little support the Congress does have, it enjoys mainly in the east, with about 30 percent of those polled in Odisha, Bihar, West Bengal and Jharkhand backing the party. The BJP can take heart from the fact that even in south India, traditionally not its bastion, it enjoys high approval ratings. The poll found that 58 percent of the respondents believe the BJP will do better at creating employment and 56 percent believe that they will do a better job at reducing terrorism.







They also believe that the BJP will battle corruption better. A majority of those polled even believe the BJP can end the gridlock in Parliament (47 percent) and 54 percent say the party will do a better job in alleviating the condition of the poor. When it comes to picking a candidate the poll found that Narendra Modi led the pack with 78 percent of the respondents in his favour and only 16 percent against him. Strangely enough the second most favourably viewed personality is Anna Hazare, with 69 percent in his favour and 17 percent against him. It may explain why Trinamool Congress chief Mamata Banerjee won't complain about having the anti-corruption activist on her side this elections. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh expectedly found favour among only 52 percent of the respondents but that was higher than Rahul Gandhi who was favoured by only 50 percent of the respondents.

However, in a country where coalition governments have dominated for over two decades now, the poll ignores the presence of regional parties completely and doesn't offer the best view of the upcoming polls. There is a good reason why the Congress, and even the the BJP with its high approval ratings, are scrambling to find regional allies before the polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

HariPrasad said:


> He is not anti Muslim but anti antinational. You seems to be confused. If you hate communalism too much than you should hate congress more than BJP who wants to make Hindus Second grade citizen by bringing bills like communal violence bill. If you guys Do not allow Hindus to live in Kashmir where you guys are in Majority, Law of Karma will take its own course. You will receive back what you give to Hindus. It is either Love or Hate.
> .



Just also keep in mind Congress hurted Hindu sentiments on many occasions. One instance was when they filled an affidavit which said there is no scientific or historical evidence to prove the existence of Lord Ram. This was done in support of Sethusamudram canal project.

Just imagine had they done so for muslims by claiming there is no scientific or historical evidence to prove the existence of Allah. what would have happened?

So please no one should try to give certificate of secularism to Congress as for them secularism is equivalent to minority appeasement that too just for the sake of vote. They have not done anything for Muslims as well.

PS : Intelligence team of Shinde, if you reading this comment then come and crush me.. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaykay

BREAKING NEWS:
Congress leader Jagdambika Pal likely to join BJP -     Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> Congress leader Jagdambika Pal likely to join BJP -




Jagadambika Pal is old Karsevak. Well com to BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


> Jagadambika Pal is old Karsevak. Well com to BJP.


Not Just Jagdambika Pal but General VK Singh will also Join BJP on 1st March.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Not Just Jagdambika Pal but General VK Singh will also Join BJP on 1st March.




If general joins BJP than there is nothing like that.

He can be the CM of Hariyana later on or He may be a cabinet minister in NAMO cabinet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


> If general joins BJP than there is nothing like that.
> 
> He can be the CM of Hariyana later on or He may be a cabinet minister in NAMO cabinet.


Welll General's presence will make sure that BJP govt works on our defence well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Gen. V. K. SINGH to join BJP on 1st March......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

"@thekiranbedi: (India Inc awaits him with bated breath) @ibnlive: NaMo will address India Inc today&spell out BJP's economic agenda ahead of new Lok Sabha."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Modi to unveil BJP's economic agenda in a meet with India Inc today.

In a move to unveil the party's economic agenda, Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi will be addressing heads of business, investors and bankers in the national capital on Thursday.

The key highlights of the economic agenda in Modi's address will be the plan to remodel the ruling United Progressive Alliance's (UPA) social welfare schemes like the National Rural Employment Guarantee Scheme and to shift focus of welfare programmes from distribution of doles to asset creation.









Nearly 250 financial market players from across 35 countries are expected to be at the meeting with representatives like JP Morgan, Morgan Stanley and CLSA to keep a close watch on the plans of the BJP's for foreign direct investment.

The meeting is expected to be a signpost for what to expect on economic policy if a BJP-led government comes to power. Party's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi will address the meeting, which will be attended by investors, big infrastructure companies and banks both Indian and international.

Modi will spell out the vision for the economy and industry. Modi will also be sharing his ideas to revive the economy and to discuss the macroeconomic stability.

*Guess this is the first time in History on Indian Politics, such a thing is happening. ATB to NaMo and India *



HariPrasad said:


> If general joins BJP than there is nothing like that.
> 
> He can be the CM of Hariyana later on or He may be a cabinet minister in NAMO cabinet.



He needs to be pitted aganist AAPCong drama in haryana and save haryana from Delhi type anarchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Modi to unveil BJP's economic agenda in a meet with India Inc today.
> 
> In a move to unveil the party's economic agenda, Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi will be addressing heads of business, investors and bankers in the national capital on Thursday.
> 
> The key highlights of the economic agenda in Modi's address will be the plan to remodel the ruling United Progressive Alliance's (UPA) social welfare schemes like the National Rural Employment Guarantee Scheme and to shift focus of welfare programmes from distribution of doles to asset creation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 250 financial market players from across 35 countries are expected to be at the meeting with representatives like JP Morgan, Morgan Stanley and CLSA to keep a close watch on the plans of the BJP's for foreign direct investment.
> 
> The meeting is expected to be a signpost for what to expect on economic policy if a BJP-led government comes to power. Party's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi will address the meeting, which will be attended by investors, big infrastructure companies and banks both Indian and international.
> 
> Modi will spell out the vision for the economy and industry. Modi will also be sharing his ideas to revive the economy and to discuss the macroeconomic stability.




He seems to be a statesman. He is not only statesman but he can change himself as per the requirement from statesman to CEO to a good orator to a common man. He is simply great.



CorporateAffairs said:


> He needs to be pitted aganist AAPCong drama in haryana and save haryana from Delhi type anarchy.




I second you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Nitish Kumar is wearing this cloak of clean politics, we know how clean is the politics he does-Shivanand Tiwari,JDU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

eowyn said:


>



Now, I understood why Rahul and Sonia support GAY RIGHTS


----------



## kaykay

The man behind all this RJD split drama was the CM Nitish Kumar himself,its sad-
Shivanand Tiwari,JDU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

kaykay said:


> The man behind all this RJD split drama was the CM Nitish Kumar himself,its sad-
> Shivanand Tiwari,JDU





CorporateAffairs said:


> Now, I understood why Rahul and Sonia support GAY RIGHTS





kaykay said:


> Nitish Kumar is wearing this cloak of clean politics, we know how clean is the politics he does-Shivanand Tiwari,JDU





HariPrasad said:


> He seems to be a statesman. He is not only statesman but he can change himself as per the requirement from statesman to CEO to a good orator to a common man. He is simply great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second you.





eowyn said:


>





Jason bourne said:


> "@thekiranbedi: (India Inc awaits him with bated breath) @ibnlive: NaMo will address India Inc today&spell out BJP's economic agenda ahead of new Lok Sabha."



@Bhai Zakir 
@Guynextdoor2 
@ranjeet 
@Soumitra 





BJP's key spokesperson GVL Narasimha Rao, who is the Chairman and Managing Director of DRS India, goes missing on his own company's website after DRS India is caught in the Opinion Polls Ghota by the sting operation of News Express.


----------



## kaykay

Jagdambika Pal may Join BJP, upset with Congress.
LOLs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> BJP's key spokesperson GVL Narasimha Rao, who is the Chairman and Managing Director of DRS India, goes missing on his own company's website after DRS India is caught in the Opinion Polls Ghota by the sting operation of News Express.




What does your government do???? If any Gotala is done than caught him and bring him to Justice. The truth is that corrupt congress does Ghotala and try to depict others like them. They are trying this with Modi for last 10 years (Of-course without success)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Marxist said:


> Are you running a lab to check full blooded or half blooded Indian or just a minority appeasement statement ?


I am not running for the office bro, 
It's just we shouldn't indulge in name calling. its my POV you can disagree with what I have to say, but can't get personal. Anyway have fun man.



Manvantaratruti said:


> On the contrary what we are doing to Rahul Gandhi is a natural expression of our disappointment and our disgust for a dynasty that ruined India. It is very natural and even healthy as long as we do not go around posting lies against him.
> 
> Every joke about Rahul Gandhi is developed due to his own stupidity and arrogance. That is the fate of stupid people everywhere in the world. Especially in politics. Remember Al Gore and Bush ?
> 
> The reality is the two congi propaganda clowns are doing Jihad against Modi......I just call it out as I see it. Their motivation is religion and their posts are distasteful and they Spam and Troll. What more do you want ? wait for them to hack into your account and explode bombs ?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Hindutva is Pro Hindu, Not anti Muslim.  ..........its love for Hindus.....Jihad is hate for the others. See the difference Jihadi ?


it's arite if you feel so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> What does your government do???? If any Gotala is done than caught him and bring him to Justice. The truth is that corrupt congress does Ghotala and try to depict others like them. They are trying this with Modi for last 10 years (Of-course without success)



Buddy, dont waste your time. If they start acting against corrupt, then Sonia will need to be thrown behind bars and hanged for till she dies.


----------



## MST

fsayed said:


>



*Stop posting pics of kids with injury*. Stop using them for yur propaganda.This is a international forum and not facebook page of congress.

Reported

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> *people are praying for akalis to run ...........*man ......they are too busy looting ...........and ofcouse selling drugs



By taking punitive action something would happen, not by praying. *It's not only Akalis to be blamed for Drug Culture but People of Punjab are equally responsible*. If you think that AAP would do something for Punjab; then brother you are living in delusion. You'll only realise it, once they come in power.

AAP was formed to fight against Corruption aka Congress Party. One of it's founding principles was '*Not aligning with Congress*'. The day they took congress support to form Government in Delhi, they lost their *CREDIBILITY*.

*Janlokpal* is not the only remedy to the problems of Delhites. They should have tried to implement it by following proper protocols. They could have continued their Government in Delhi, and worked for betterment of Delhites by fulfilling other promises.However, they Ran like QUITTERS with tail between their legs. That was Final Nail in the Coffin for me.

If BJP government fails, to fulfill it's election manifesto, I'll reserve similar views for them too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

MST said:


> *Stop posting pics of kids with injury*. Stop using them for yur propaganda.This is a international forum and not facebook page of congress.
> 
> Reported


y not when bjp and rss menber posting same kind of pics


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy, dont waste your time. If they start acting against corrupt, then Sonia will need to be thrown behind bars and hanged for till she dies.




She will soon Behind Bars. Her bad time starts from May 2014.Dr Swamy has a lots of proofs of corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*LIVE Updates, Modi with India INC*

February 27, 2014, 4:41 pm: We have 3 strenghts, democracy, demography & demand: Narendra Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:51 pm: Improving quality of life for all Indians should be there in our policies: Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:50 pm: Good governance has more effect than policies: Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:49 pm: The biggest problem is good governance, bad governance is like a diabetes: Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:48 pm: We don't have a direction, we don't have a dedication, we don't have determination: Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:48 pm: If we have able to bridge trust deficit by taking along 125 crore people we can definitely move forward: Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:47 pm: Trust has broken down, if we are able to provide trust, the country can move forward: Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:45 pm: We have brought ourselves to such a situation where we are not able to going forward but backward: Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:44 pm: It's not simply fiscal deficit, there is deficit in governance, deficit in democratic institution vibrancy, moral deficit, trust deficit, no ease environment in business, security deficit: Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:43 pm: We have lost a full decade. It seems that we have to start from the beginning: Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:42 pm: We can change a lot if we keep these 3 strengths in mind - democracy, demography & demand: Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:41 pm: One of our leaders had earlier said abroad that india is a poor country, this kind of thought is wrong, we are not poor: Narendra Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:40 pm: We have taken birth in that country which has those strength on which we can lead the world: Narendra Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:40 pm: We are missing good opportunities: Modi

February 27, 2014, 4:38 pm: There is a disconnect. There is a situation where the elected thinks that they are in a 5 year contract: Narendra Modi

February 27, 2014, 3:42 pm: If a teacher goes abroad, he gets a whole generation with him. A businessman will only get money: Modi

February 27, 2014, 3:42 pm: Can we not send teachers and nurses abroad? The world need teachers: Modi

February 27, 2014, 3:38 pm: We don't need to be sad about the set up, we need to transform it and add life: Modi

February 27, 2014, 3:35 pm: Vajpayee government was also dependent on allies and was a minority govt but there were no allegations related to corruption on them: Modi

February 27, 2014, 3:29 pm: Giving an example of Gujarat does not mean that I am talking of Gujarat only: Modi

February 27, 2014, 3:28 pm: There is allegation on me that I am not afraid of anyone: Modi

February 27, 2014, 3:27 pm: I pay my respect to the 2 navy sailors who lost their life in the recent navy incident: Modi

February 27, 2014, 3:27 pm: Narendra Modi addresses a meet of Chartered Accountants in Delhi

February 27, 2014, 2:44 pm: We have old relations with the BJP leaders, all of us are from Bihar. They had come over for tea: Chirag Paswan

February 27, 2014, 2:43 pm: BJP leaders call meeting with Paswan a routine meeting

February 27, 2014, 2:38 pm: The meeting of BJP leaders with Ram Vilas Paswan has ended. Paswan is now likely to meet BJP president Rajnath Singh

February 27, 2014, 2:04 pm: Today, you require a govt which will have to establish its credibility among its investors and recreate the investment environment: Jaitley

February 27, 2014, 2:02 pm: Few sops not enough to win elections: Jaitley

February 27, 2014, 1:59 pm:  BJP leaders Rajiv Pratap Rudy , Ravishankar Prasad, Shahnawaz Hussain reach LJP Chief Ram Vilas Paswan's residence in Delhi

*

February 27, 2014, 12:29 pm: We will focus on trade and power if we come to power: Modi

February 27, 2014, 12:27 pm: Try to implement uniform tax structure... Try to get rid of Licence raj and babudom . make business procedures simple, fast and transparent

February 27, 2014, 12:27 pm: Recover the black money stashed offshore by legislation and diplomacy....this will ensure the source of income for development activities

February 27, 2014, 11:50 am: There is a need of trust between all sections of the department: Modi

February 27, 2014, 11:49 am: Who goes to stores to buy books anymore? Everyone goes online. We have to boost online trade not cut it: Modi*

February 27, 2014, 11:49 am: Small traders will earn more when the purchasing power of the common people increases: Modi

February 27, 2014, 11:47 am: Retailers must think of online retail as an opportunity: Modi

February 27, 2014, 11:44 am: Fashion of running the nation from Delhi must stop. Let us trust the states, each state has their own strengths: Modi

February 27, 2014, 11:42 am: We will focus on trade and power if we come to power: Modi 

February 27, 2014, 11:50 am: There is a need of trust between all sections of the department: Modi 

February 27, 2014, 11:49 am: Who goes to stores to buy books anymore? Everyone goes online. We have to boost online trade not cut it: Modi 

February 27, 2014, 11:49 am: Small traders will earn more when the purchasing power of the common people increases: Modi 

February 27, 2014, 11:47 am: Retailers must think of online retail as an opportunity: Modi 

February 27, 2014, 11:44 am: Fashion of running the nation from Delhi must stop. Let us trust the states, each state has their own strengths: Modi 

February 27, 2014, 11:40 am: We don't need not be afraid of Global challenges in trade. We should take this as an opportunity: Modi

February 27, 2014, 11:40 am: There is a need to simplify trade: Modi

February 27, 2014, 11:38 am: 'I am not Narendra Modi if i talk about any benefits for myself'

February 27, 2014, 11:36 am: Our forefathers covered the world as traders. Trade is an great way to integrate people: Modi 

February 27, 2014, 11:35 am: MM Joshi's contribution in the various discussions on economic & other issues is very vital. He is chairing our Manifesto Committee: Modi

February 27, 2014, 11:34 am: Whether it is a farmer or a labourer, everyone is working for the nation with same spirit: Modi 

February 27, 2014, 11:32 am: Give us power so that we can eliminate insignificant laws: Modi 

February 27, 2014, 11:30 am: There is a need to revive the structure of the government in India: Modi

February 27, 2014, 11:28 am: Today's event coincides with the elections so it will be a matter of debate: Modi

February 27, 2014, 11:28 am: Modi in his address, urges the bankers and investors to vote for BJP in the upcoming LS polls

February 27, 2014, 11:25 am: Modi addresses India Inc in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Parul said:


> By taking punitive action something would happen, not by praying. *It's not only Akalis to be blamed for Drug Culture but People of Punjab are equally responsible*. If you think that AAP would do something for Punjab; then brother you are living in delusion. You'll only realise it, once they come in power.
> 
> AAP was formed to fight against Corruption aka Congress Party. One of it's founding principles was '*Not aligning with Congress*'. The day they took congress support to form Government in Delhi, they lost their *CREDIBILITY*.
> 
> *Janlokpal* is not the remedy to the problems of Delhites. They should have tried to implement it by following proper protocols. They could have continued their Government in Delhi, and worked for betterment of Delhites by fulfilling other promises.However, they Ran like QUITTERS with tail between their legs. That was Final Nail in the Coffin for me.
> 
> If BJP government fails, to fulfill it's election manifesto, I'll reserve similar views for them too.


very good answer i really liked it is a positive counter attack
u r right everything is not depends on government we as a citizen also had to take some responsibility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Look Modi did with Sabarmati at 1/3rd cost to what Corrupt shila spend on yamuna.

















Look what shila did to Yamuna after spending nearly 2700 crore.,










http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SpArK

Former Police chiefs, former RAW chief, former army personals are joining BJP.

They know better how to keep patriotism alive inside them.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Look Modi did with Sabarmati at 1/3rd cost to what Corrupt shila spend on yamuna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what shila did to Yamuna after spending nearly 2700 crore.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


http://www.firstpost.com/politics/s...tenure-ends-all-you-need-to-know-1274079.html


----------



## Manvantaratruti

I


ranjeet said:


> I am not running for the office bro,
> It's just we shouldn't indulge in name calling. its my POV you can disagree with what I have to say, but can't get personal. Anyway have fun man.



When maryada purushottam Sri. Ramchandraji killed Bali by hiding behind a tree, Bali asked him why.

Only those who act within the folds of dharma needs to be treated accordingly. Those who indulge in Character assassination needs to be paid back in the same coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Manvantaratruti said:


> Only those who act within the folds of dharma needs to be treated accordingly. Those who indulge in Character assassination needs to be paid back in the same coin.




Well Said. You can not play fair with cheaters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Congress primaries successful like their goverment


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438905149621538817

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

eowyn said:


>


Get a room...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## notsuperstitious

HariPrasad said:


> If general joins BJP than there is nothing like that.
> 
> He can be the CM of Hariyana later on or He may be a cabinet minister in NAMO cabinet.


 
He's a loose cannon. sorry to say, but he will only be an embarrassment if given an important position.

He should be used for elections and then discarded.


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

SpArK said:


> Former Police chiefs, former RAW chief, former army personals are joining BJP.
> 
> They know better how to keep patriotism alive inside them.




All good people will Join BJP. Garbage will remain with congress and sink with congress. A great political cleansing will take place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Mujraparty

Sindhuratna: With Saints like Antony, give me a sinner anyday


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


>




Witness manyfold expansion of ISRO between 2001-02 to 2003-04 yourself. A huge expansion in just 2 years of time in Vajpayee regime.


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


>



Nothing to do with political discussion .


----------



## fsayed

kurup said:


> Nothing to do with political discussion .


achievements of upa in space
compare with nda


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> achievements of upa in space
> compare with nda



Ofcource Rahul Gandhi and Sonia must have made these rockets and satellites .......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

kurup said:


> Ofcource Rahul Gandhi and Sonia must have made these rockets and satellites .......


@fsayed No offense but can that 'Cambridge educated' Owl even spell 'rocket', let alone 'satellite' ? 
I don't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

A shocking story from ‪#‎Gujarat‬, Police recently busted a racket in which a ‪#‎BJP‬ leader was reportedly taking bribes of Rs 10 lakh for each job from Gujarat, over 12 lakh youths had applied for 1500 jobs with a month salary of just Rs 5,300, this incident raises question on high claims of development and high employment in the state.


----------



## 1971+

notsuperstitious said:


> He's a loose cannon. sorry to say, but he will only be an embarrassment if given an important position.
> 
> He should be used for elections and then discarded.



That was harsh.

No doubt he has done some damage but he was pressed hard and cornered by Congress.

I think by now he might have learnt his lessons in interacting with media and not to forget his clean image and after all he was COAS , he must have something in him to rise to that rank. 

He will add value to the image and credeblity nationalist party BJP and after elections I am sure performance wise he will serve country better than any other BJP leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> achievements of upa in space
> compare with nda




I have already compare. See my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

fsayed said:


> A shocking story from ‪#‎Gujarat‬, Police recently busted a racket in which a ‪#‎BJP‬ leader was reportedly taking bribes of Rs 10 lakh for each job from Gujarat, over 12 lakh youths had applied for 1500 jobs with a month salary of just Rs 5,300, this incident raises question on high claims of development and high employment in the state.




From when will you start posting sources for your failed propagandas ?? So that we can start your posts taking seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

fsayed said:


> A shocking story from ‪#‎Gujarat‬, Police recently busted a racket in which a ‪#‎BJP‬ leader was reportedly taking bribes of Rs 10 lakh for each job from Gujarat, over 12 lakh youths had applied for 1500 jobs with a month salary of just Rs 5,300, this incident raises question on high claims of development and high employment in the state.



Why do you embarrass congress by posting such ludicrous pictures ? Rss agent in inc? 

Here is the FACT


*Unemployment lowest in Gujarat, highest in Goa*


Rukmini Shrinivasan, TNN | Jul 11, 2012, 12.35PM IST
unemployment rate was 3.8% for the last year and higher for urban than rural areas according to statistics released by the Labour Bureau on Tuesday. Goa, Kerala Bihar and West Bengal were among the states with high unemployment while Gujarat, Chhattisgarh, Rajasthan and Punjab were among the states with low unemployment.


Unemployment lowest in Gujarat, highest in Goa - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

1971+ said:


> That was harsh.
> 
> No doubt he has done some damage but he was pressed hard and cornered by Congress.
> 
> I think by now he might have learnt his lessons in interacting with media and not to forget his clean image and after all he was COAS , he must have something in him to rise to that rank.
> 
> He will add value to the image and credeblity nationalist party BJP and after elections I am sure performance wise he will serve country better than any other BJP leader.


 
Please, his presstitutes remark was only a couple of days ago.

He is a loose cannon and it donest even matter how he rose to the COAS position over the past few decades, I'm only concerned with what he's now. And now he's a loose cannon. People change, and today's VK Singh is only a liability.

Add him to the illustrious list of singhs who lost it after a certain age, Arjun Singh, Digvijay Singh, VP Singh etc etc... (jk)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

notsuperstitious said:


> Please, his presstitutes remark was only a couple of days ago.
> 
> He is a loose cannon and it donest even matter how he rose to the COAS position over the past few decades, I'm only concerned with what he's now. And now he's a loose cannon. People change, and today's VK Singh is only a liability.
> 
> Add him to the illustrious list of singhs who lost it after a certain age, Arjun Singh, Digvijay Singh, VP Singh etc etc... (jk)





presstitute - Wiktionary


----------



## Prometheus

hhhhmmmm interesting..............so who wants me to vote them ?

Punjab minister's son summoned over Rs 5000 crore drug racket : Mail Today, News - India Today


----------



## Manvantaratruti

fsayed said:


> A shocking story from ‪#‎Gujarat‬, Police recently busted a racket in which a ‪#‎BJP‬ leader was reportedly taking bribes of Rs 10 lakh for each job from Gujarat, over 12 lakh youths had applied for 1500 jobs with a month salary of just Rs 5,300, this incident raises question on high claims of development and high employment in the state.





.....Police recently apprehended a *private coaching class owner Kalyansinh Champavat* from Gandhinagar for allegedly duping students of lakhs of rupees by promising them jobs in the state revenue department. Police had said Champavat *collected Rs 10 lakh from more than 15 students.* On a tip-off, police raided his academy in Gandhinagar and recovered Rs 1.43 crore in cash and a mobile phone.

......When contacted, BJP's media cell convener Harshad Patel dismissed the allegations, saying "Champavat is neither a primary nor an active member of BJP. He is not associated with BJP".

Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/g...-10-years-1397557.html?utm_source=ref_article

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> A shocking story from ‪#‎Gujarat‬, Police recently busted a racket in which a ‪#‎BJP‬ leader was reportedly taking bribes of Rs 10 lakh for each job from Gujarat, over 12 lakh youths had applied for 1500 jobs with a month salary of just Rs 5,300, this incident raises question on high claims of development and high employment in the state.




In BJP rulled state, Police can afford to catch corrupt people though they are from BJP.

In congress rule, All congresses have freedom to do corruption. CBI won't touch them.

For 700 civil service post, 5 to 6 lakh applies. Still congress claim of development. Still it is not false as they do not claim any development at all!!!!!!!!!!


HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!


*Gujarat accounts for 72% new jobs in India*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

=

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

fsayed said:


> achievements of upa in space
> compare with nda




do you know why ISRO was the only organisation that flourished??

because UPA ministers cant understand rocket science ..............if u cant understand something.................u cant sabotage and loot it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Manvantaratruti said:


> When contacted, BJP's media cell convener Harshad Patel dismissed the allegations, saying "Champavat is neither a primary nor an active member of BJP. He is not associated with BJP"




Oh dear You busted the bubble of Lies.



Prometheus said:


> do you know why ISRO was the only organisation that flourished??
> 
> because UPA ministers cant understand rocket science ..............if u cant understand something.................u cant sabotage and loot it




Actually Corrupt congress made money out of ISRO also. When the scam Busted, they put the Blame on innocent scientist. 

*Behind the S-band spectrum scandal - The Hindu*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1971+

Manvantaratruti said:


> .....Police recently apprehended a *private coaching class owner Kalyansinh Champavat* from Gandhinagar for allegedly duping students of lakhs of rupees by promising them jobs in the state revenue department. Police had said Champavat *collected Rs 10 lakh from more than 15 students.* On a tip-off, police raided his academy in Gandhinagar and recovered Rs 1.43 crore in cash and a mobile phone.
> 
> ......When contacted, BJP's media cell convener Harshad Patel dismissed the allegations, saying "Champavat is neither a primary nor an active member of BJP. He is not associated with BJP".
> 
> Read more at: Gujarat: Cong seeks CBI probe into recruitments of last 10 years | Firstpost




 Busted as usual.


----------



## 1971+

Android said:


> =



Any time- frame for that ???


----------



## kurup

*Kerala Vote Share by Asianet News and C4 survey*

Dalits : Conress+ 32% , Communists+ 63% , BJP 4% , Others 1%

Ezhavas : Conress+ 41% , Communists+ 51% , BJP 7% , Others 1%

Muslims : Conress+ 62% , Communists+ 36% , BJP 0% , Others 2%

X'ians : Conress+ 65% , Communists+ 28% , BJP 5% , Others 2%

*Nairs* : Conress+ 47% , Communists+ 33% , *BJP 19%* ,Others 1%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

@notsuperstitious @Parul , you might be interested in his rebuttal and I hope it clears your doubt about him being loose cannon. 

Comments

presstitute - Wiktionary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Oh with 50 other ex. armyman ; )


----------



## fsayed

Android said:


> =


Bullet train technology set to come to India, Japan to invest heavily : India, News - India Today
*Bullet train technology set to come to India, Japan to invest heavily*
PTI Tokyo, May 30, 2013 | UPDATED 14:34 IST


India is set to benefit from the famed Japanese bullet train technology, with Tokyo pledging to invest heavily in building high speed railway systems in the country.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and his Japanese counterpart Shinzo Abe issued a joint statement on Wednesday in which they laid down the course of co-operation between the two countries on setting up high speed railway systems in India.

The two sides signed the Exchange of Notes for yen loan totalling $424 billion. This includes a $71 billion for the Mumbai Metro Line-lll project as well as the yen loan of the fiscal year 2012 for $ 353.106 billion for eight projects.

Prime Minister Singh noted Japan's interest in supporting the introduction of high speed railway systems in India.

Singh appreciated Japan's high level of expertise in designing and implementing Shinkansen (Bullet Train) systems.

Singh conveyed that India will plan such projects based on its infrastructure priorities, commercial viability and financial resources in India.

"The two Prime Ministers decided that the two sides will co-finance a joint feasibility study of high speed railway system on the Mumbai-Ahmedabad route," the joint statement issued after the bilateral summit said.

The Mumbai-Ahmedabad rail line would stretch 500 kilometres at an estimated cost of upto one trillion yen.

The two Prime Ministers, recognising the importance of upgrading the speed of passenger trains on the existing Delhi-Mumbai route to 160-200 kmph (semi-high speed railway system), welcomed the final report of the feasibility study undertaken with Japan's cooperation, and confirmed that further consultation between the two countries would be continued to draw up a road-map.


Read more at: Bullet train technology set to come to India, Japan to invest heavily : India, News - India Today


----------



## HariPrasad

Congress is taking Credit for something which is years away. No work has begun. Simultaneously they deny credit to Modi what he has already achieved. By the way what is the progress since the news was published????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Rajnath Singh meets Narendra Modi over the LJP-BJP alliance; Modi has given his green signal for a tie up with Paswan: Sources

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

Prometheus said:


> do you know why ISRO was the only organisation that flourished??
> because UPA ministers cant understand rocket science ..............if u cant understand something.................u cant sabotage and loot it




No they have not left ISRO untouched. They made a huge scam in ISRO and now blaming innocent ISRO scientist. 

Behind the S-band spectrum scandal - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 18808
> 
> 
> Oh with 50 other ex. armyman ; )





1971+ said:


> @notsuperstitious @Parul , you might be interested in his rebuttal and I hope it clears your doubt about him being loose cannon.
> 
> Comments
> 
> presstitute - Wiktionary





kurup said:


> *Kerala Vote Share by Asianet News and C4 survey*
> 
> Dalits : Conress+ 32% , Communists+ 63% , BJP 4% , Others 1%
> 
> Ezhavas : Conress+ 41% , Communists+ 51% , BJP 7% , Others 1%
> 
> Muslims : Conress+ 62% , Communists+ 36% , BJP 0% , Others 2%
> 
> X'ians : Conress+ 65% , Communists+ 28% , BJP 5% , Others 2%
> 
> *Nairs* : Conress+ 47% , Communists+ 33% , *BJP 19%* ,Others 1%





HariPrasad said:


> Oh dear You busted the bubble of Lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Corrupt congress made money out of ISRO also. When the scam Busted, they put the Blame on innocent scientist.
> 
> *Behind the S-band spectrum scandal - The Hindu*





Prometheus said:


> do you know why ISRO was the only organisation that flourished??
> 
> because UPA ministers cant understand rocket science ..............if u cant understand something.................u cant sabotage and loot it





Manvantaratruti said:


> .....Police recently apprehended a *private coaching class owner Kalyansinh Champavat* from Gandhinagar for allegedly duping students of lakhs of rupees by promising them jobs in the state revenue department. Police had said Champavat *collected Rs 10 lakh from more than 15 students.* On a tip-off, police raided his academy in Gandhinagar and recovered Rs 1.43 crore in cash and a mobile phone.
> 
> ......When contacted, BJP's media cell convener Harshad Patel dismissed the allegations, saying "Champavat is neither a primary nor an active member of BJP. He is not associated with BJP".
> 
> Read more at: Gujarat: Cong seeks CBI probe into recruitments of last 10 years | Firstpost



@Bhai Zakir
@Guynextdoor2
@ranjeet

*Shame on modi vote k liya kuch bhi karega saala

Narendra Modi bats for e-commerce, says traders more risk taking than soldiers | NDTV.com

Narendra Modi bats for e-commerce, says traders more risk taking than soldiers

New Delhi:  Narendra Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate, today made a strong pitch for using technology to boost commercial activities in the country and to overcome the fear of global challenges.

"Traders should use technology to make it big. People even in rural areas are now looking for branded stuff. Small businessmen can do big business by setting up virtual units, and take a leap. They can improve the delivery systems and go for online marketing. They can set up virtual malls," Mr Modi told a gathering of the Confederation of All India Traders in the capital today.

"Our children have spread information technology all across the globe. We have to accept science and technology to improve our businesses," the BJP leader added.

With traders comprising one of the backbones of the BJP's support-base, Mr Modi went all out to praise their entrepreneurship. He was candid enough to admit that his party was "pro-traders," but exhorted them not to be wary of globalization and the challenges from foreign competitors. "We don't have to fear global challenges. We can, in fact, convert this into an opportunity and out-run our global rivals. More than our soldiers, it is our traders who are known for their risk-taking capacity," Mr Modi pointed out.

The Gujarat Chief Minister also rooted for enhancing the purchasing power of the common man to enable the small traders to expand their activities. "A small trader can flourish only when the purchasing power of the common man improves. For this, manufacturing activities will have to be given a push. And the government will have to take strong measures to improve manufacturing. There is, thus, a chain which is set up," Mr Modi pointed out.

He also saw the foreign ministry as a big impediment in improving trade an commercial activities, and advocated decentralization in decision making. "The fashion of running the country from Delhi should be stopped," Mr Modi argued.

*



Parul said:


>



Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi on Thursday said that he doesn't appreciate Union Minister Salman Khurshid's 'impotent' remark on Bharatiya Janata Party's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.
*“I don't appreciate this kind of language,” Mr. Gandhi said*


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ranjeet
> 
> *Shame on modi vote k liya kuch karega saala
> 
> Narendra Modi bats for e-commerce, says traders more risk taking than soldiers | NDTV.com
> 
> Narendra Modi bats for e-commerce, says traders more risk taking than soldiers
> 
> New Delhi:  Narendra Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate, today made a strong pitch for using technology to boost commercial activities in the country and to overcome the fear of global challenges.
> 
> "Traders should use technology to make it big. People even in rural areas are now looking for branded stuff. Small businessmen can do big business by setting up virtual units, and take a leap. They can improve the delivery systems and go for online marketing. They can set up virtual malls," Mr Modi told a gathering of the Confederation of All India Traders in the capital today.
> 
> "Our children have spread information technology all across the globe. We have to accept science and technology to improve our businesses," the BJP leader added.
> 
> With traders comprising one of the backbones of the BJP's support-base, Mr Modi went all out to praise their entrepreneurship. He was candid enough to admit that his party was "pro-traders," but exhorted them not to be wary of globalization and the challenges from foreign competitors. "We don't have to fear global challenges. We can, in fact, convert this into an opportunity and out-run our global rivals. More than our soldiers, it is our traders who are known for their risk-taking capacity," Mr Modi pointed out.
> 
> The Gujarat Chief Minister also rooted for enhancing the purchasing power of the common man to enable the small traders to expand their activities. "A small trader can flourish only when the purchasing power of the common man improves. For this, manufacturing activities will have to be given a push. And the government will have to take strong measures to improve manufacturing. There is, thus, a chain which is set up," Mr Modi pointed out.
> 
> He also saw the foreign ministry as a big impediment in improving trade an commercial activities, and advocated decentralization in decision making. "The fashion of running the country from Delhi should be stopped," Mr Modi argued.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi on Thursday said that he doesn't appreciate Union Minister Salman Khurshid's 'impotent' remark on Bharatiya Janata Party's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.
> *“I don't appreciate this kind of language,” Mr. Gandhi said*







He doesn't like the '*Impoten*t' word because entire country knows _Congress led UPA Government is Impotent_, not NaMo.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Shame on modi vote k liya kuch karega saala




Modi Vote ke liye progress kar raha hain. Congress Mullah o ko vote ke liye unpadh rakh rahi hain. More the uneducated Muslims will be, more the secure congress vote bank will be. Unpadh Ganvar Zindabad!!!!!!!!!

Congress is doomed!!!!!!!!


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Congress is taking Credit for something which is years away. No work has begun. Simultaneously they deny credit to Modi what he has already achieved. By the way what is the progress since the news was published????


Bullet train service in Kerala by 2021 likely - The Times of India


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Bullet train service in Kerala by 2021 likely - The Times of India




You have any problem in comprehension??

I ask what is the progress in last one year since news came in. Does congress want to take credit of something not done at all?????


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> Bullet train service in Kerala by 2021 likely - The Times of India



High speed rail project shelved by planning board - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

kurup said:


> High speed rail project shelved by planning board - The Times of India




Oh My god!!!!!

Nothing is going well for congress or congress fanboy!!!!!!!

It is a party of fake claims. It is been proved now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Aww! Karma bites!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fsayed said:


> Bullet train service in Kerala by 2021 likely - The Times of India



Bhai aaj ki to leave le leta . . . aaj to govt. holiday hai re

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Janata Dal (United) expels four rebels MPs: PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1971+

SpArK said:


> Janata Dal (United) expels four rebels MPs: PTI




Good ,good now finally Modi wave taking it's toll on Nitishwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*JD(U) expels four ‘rebel’ Bihar MP’s from party*

NEW DELHI: The Janata Dal (United) on Thursday expelled five 'rebel' MPs from the party. 

The expelled Lok Sabha members are Jainarain Nishad, Purnmasi Ram, Sushil Kumar Singh, Mangani Lal Mandal. 

Outgoing Rajya Sabha MP Shivanand Tiwarihas also been expelled from the party. Tiwari, who was denied Rajya Sabha seat from Bihar, had called Bihar CM Nitish Kumar a "dictator", and full of arrogance. 


_Now... which is the next destination for these expelled lot?_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

Congress leader Jagadambika Pal, Ex Army chief VK Singh to join BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kurup said:


> Congress leader Jagadambika Pal, Ex Army chief VK Singh to join BJP



LuLz !!

everyone is leaving the sinking Boat 



JanjaWeed said:


> *JD(U) expels four ‘rebel’ Bihar MP’s from party*
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Janata Dal (United) on Thursday expelled five 'rebel' MPs from the party.
> 
> The expelled Lok Sabha members are Jainarain Nishad, Purnmasi Ram, Sushil Kumar Singh, Mangani Lal Mandal.
> 
> Outgoing Rajya Sabha MP Shivanand Tiwarihas also been expelled from the party. Tiwari, who was denied Rajya Sabha seat from Bihar, had called Bihar CM Nitish Kumar a "dictator", and full of arrogance.
> 
> 
> _Now... which is the next destination for these expelled lot?_



BJP or Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1971+

kurup said:


> Congress leader Jagadambika Pal, Ex Army chief VK Singh to join BJP


Already posted couples of pages back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> LuLz !!
> 
> everyone is leaving the sinking Boat
> 
> 
> 
> BJP or Independent



More likely BJP... Ram Vilas Paswan has cleared the deck for other fence sitters!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> *JD(U) expels four ‘rebel’ Bihar MP’s from party*
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Janata Dal (United) on Thursday expelled five 'rebel' MPs from the party.
> 
> The expelled Lok Sabha members are Jainarain Nishad, Purnmasi Ram, Sushil Kumar Singh, Mangani Lal Mandal.
> 
> Outgoing Rajya Sabha MP Shivanand Tiwarihas also been expelled from the party. Tiwari, who was denied Rajya Sabha seat from Bihar, had called Bihar CM Nitish Kumar a "dictator", and full of arrogance.
> 
> 
> _Now... which is the next destination for these expelled lot?_




Four LS MPs will most probably join BJP. While Tiwari jee will return to RJD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> *More likely BJP*... Ram Vilas Paswan has cleared the deck for other fence sitters!



thats how it should be

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Four LS MPs will most probably join BJP. While Tiwari jee will return to RJD.



In any case Tiwari is looking for a RS seat.. & I don't think BJP will be in a hurry to oblige. Makes sense for him to go back to RJD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

chak de INDIA said:


> LuLz !!
> 
> everyone is leaving the sinking Boat



According to the source posted by @Jason bourne Gen.V.K.Singh will join BJP on March 1 with 50 other ex-army officers .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

1971+ said:


> Already posted couples of pages back.



OK ..... what's the harm in posting a good news once again .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> OK ..... what's the harm in posting a good news once again .....



No harm done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1971+

kurup said:


> According to the source posted by @Jason bourne Gen.V.K.Singh will join BJP on March 1 with 50 other ex-army officers .



50 is huge number, how many of them will get Ticket for contesting LS ??


----------



## kurup

1971+ said:


> 50 is huge number, how many of them will Ticket for contesting LS ??



It's just a news .... more like a rumour .... need to be verified .

Just because they are joining BJP does not mean everyone should get a seat .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


>



MMS's slogan should have been ''मेडमजी से पूछके बताऊँगा''

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438539225084854273"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

For Rahul aka Owl Gandhi Fans:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chola warrior

fsayed said:


> [/quote]
> Stop posting pics like this.
> 
> This is not your madrasa to brain wash stupid people for jihad with false pics and videos to bomb inncoent people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1971+

SpArK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438539225084854273"



Statue of Unity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

597 feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@Parul @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @JanjaWeed yaar pls don't posts cheap photoshoped pics.......pls maintain some decency & focus on elections related news otherwise there is no difference between you & what the paid bots are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @Parul @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @JanjaWeed yaar pls don't posts cheap photoshoped pics.......pls maintain some decency & focus on elections related news otherwise there is no difference between you & what the paid bots are doing.



 I realized that..My bad .... 

@chak de INDIA lets clean the last 2 pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> @Parul @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @JanjaWeed yaar pls don't posts cheap photoshoped pics.......pls maintain some decency & focus on elections related news otherwise there is no difference between you & what the paid bots are doing.



Seriously ...... Of all , master troll giving such an advice ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

kurup said:


> Seriously ...... Of all , master troll giving such an advice ....



I troll only those places which DESERVES to be TROLLED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> Seriously ...... Of all , master troll giving such an advice ....



Sometime Arpita Troll tells right thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> I troll only those places which DESERVES to be TROLLED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

1971+ said:


> BJP is getting only 35 seats in UP out of those 217 seats as per recent servey. So , who will get remaining 45 seats ??
> 
> Agreed about MNS.
> 
> If BJP doesn't form government then polls will be held again and voters are generally seen to favour single largest party in such re polls. So chill.It' not shiity.


well ssurprises


HariPrasad said:


> He seems to be a statesman. He is not only statesman but he can change himself as per the requirement from statesman to CEO to a good orator to a common man. He is simply great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second you.


haryana is completely different from delhi..in rural haryana people vote for either congress or INLD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

AAP fielding candidates VS various Top leaders



Ludhiana- Manish tewari-* Congress*.
Gurgaon- Rao Inderjit-BJP
Chandni chowk-Kapil sibal- *Congress*.
South mumbai -Milind deora-*COngress*.
Mumbai north-east-Sanjay patil- *NCP*. (AAP is fielding Medha padkar)
Mumbai north west-Gurudas kamat, general sec-*Congress*.
Baghpat, haryana- Ajith singh-*RLD*
Moradabad- Mohd azharuddin- *Congress*.
Farrukhabad- Salman khurshid- *Congress*.
Mainpuri- Mulayam -*Samaj wadi*.
Amethi- Pappu-*Congress*.
Nagpur- gadkari- BJP.
Nashik-Sameer bhujpal-*NCP*
Pune- Kalmadi-*Congress*.


Small splits in votes will favour opposite members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> I troll only those places which DESERVES to be TROLLED



Don't know why whenever I see your username , the first thing that comes to mind is the B'deshi section ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Sheila Dikshit's 15-year tenure ends: All you need to know | Firstpost




What a huge amount of money pour in by corrupt shila in Delhi. Today delhi do not get sufficient and clean water. They do not get 24*7 power. BRTS is a failure. Metro was started by Vajpaee. Bridges collapse at any time. All this inspite of 60000 crore spent on name of common wealth game.25000 crore spent on name of Agriculture development where there is hardly any agriculture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

arp2041 said:


> @Parul @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @JanjaWeed yaar pls don't posts cheap photoshoped pics.......pls maintain some decency & focus on elections related news otherwise there is no difference between you & what the paid bots are doing.


seriously troll master....
is that you saying......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @Parul @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @JanjaWeed yaar pls don't posts cheap photoshoped pics.......pls maintain some decency & focus on elections related news otherwise there is no difference between you & what the paid bots are doing.


Aray baapre.. kya zamana aa gaya!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Dem!god said:


> seriously troll master....
> is that you saying......



BIMARU raajy ke self proclaimed raja hai woh. 

Like Pappu.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Dem!god said:


> seriously troll master....
> is that you saying......





JanjaWeed said:


> Aray baapre.. kya zamana aa gaya!





SpArK said:


> BIMARU raajy ke self proclaimed raja hai woh.
> 
> Like Pappu.



Bas bhi karo be. . Banda serious hona bhi chahe to tum log nahi hone dete 

@arp2041 shabash bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Bas bhi karo be. . Banda serious hona bhi chahe to tum log nahi hone dete
> 
> @arp2041 shabash bhai



ye le! tum bhi...? suit nahi karta hai bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Parul @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @SpArK yaar me serious hu..... 

BTW, chk this What superpower? I’d rather make women safe in India: Rahul | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @SpArK yaar me serious hu.....
> 
> BTW, chk this What superpower? I’d rather make women safe in India: Rahul | Page 2



That thread is already empowered with the Pic of Owl Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @SpArK yaar me serious hu.....
> 
> BTW, chk this What superpower? I’d rather make women safe in India: Rahul | Page 2



maine kab mana kiya. . . bas padosiyon ko izzat or teko seriousness pachegi nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

narcon said:


>



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

kya pics hain yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Today, in temples, Congressmen were seen chanting "Om Shivay"

The 'NaMo " in between was missing!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fsayed




----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Today, in temples, Congressmen were seen chanting "Om Shivay"
> 
> The 'NaMo " in between was missing!



Aray baapre... itni nafrat? It's really getting hilarious with these guys !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed




----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> yaar pls don't posts cheap photoshoped pics.......pls maintain some decency & focus on elections related news otherwise there is no difference between you & what the paid bots are doing.


Arre wah .. kal bahut MC BC kar rahe the ..  
Aaj sur itne badle badle kaise hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Sena's Shirdi MP likely to join Congress - The Times of India


Shiv Sena MP Wakchaure Joins Congress


*Congress nets another Shiv Sena MP, Maharashtra bucks defection trend in country*

Sitting Shiv Sena MP from Shirdi constituency, Bhausaheb Wakchaure today joined Congress at a function in Shrirampur near here.



I am joining Congress to fulfil the commitments I had made to people on development of this constituency," Wakchaure said even as he thanked Shiv Sena leadership for their support.

Wakchaure had defeated NCP-backed candidate and RPI leader Ramdas Athavale in 2009 elections.

Athavale is now part of the saffron combine, 'Mahayuti'.

Interestingly, Wakchaure had quit Congress to join Shiv Sena ahead of last Lok Sabha elections.

He said that he won the 2009 contest due to support by Congress even though he was an official Shiv Sena candidate then.

Top Congress leaders, including Union Home Minister Sushilkumar Shinde, state Chief Minister Prithviraj Chavan, state Congress president Manikrao Thakre, besides NCP leaders attended the public gathering.

Shinde hailed Wakchaure's homecoming, saying he had chosen a wrong path to join Shiv Sena in 2009 due to certain political compulsions. "Wakchaure is a secular leader and his return to Congress will benefit both."

Meanwhile, police detained Shiv Sena district chief Raosaheb Kheware, along with 45 activists, for trying to organise a symbolic funeral procession of the MP.

When contacted, former NDA minister and Shiv Sena MLA from Nashik Babanrao Gholap said Wakchaure's act smacks of political opportunism.

"Wakchaure is a traitor. I am ready to contest from Shirdi seat if asked so by Uddhav Thackeray", Gholap said.
*Shiv Sena MP Wakchaure Joins Congress
Shiv Sena MP Wakchaure Joins Congress
Shiv Sena MP Wakchaure Joins Congress*


----------



## Ammyy

Former RAW chief Sanjeev Tripathi joins BJP - The Times of India

Ex RAW chief.
Ex Army Chief
Ex home sec.
Ex Mumbai Police com.

Every one knows that only BJP is a nationalist party and congress is a foreign p!mp.

*@fsayed*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Ammyy said:


> Former RAW chief Sanjeev Tripathi joins BJP - The Times of India
> 
> Ex RAW chief.
> Ex Army Chief
> Ex home sec.
> Ex Mumbai Police com.
> 
> Every one knows that only BJP is a nationalist party and congress is a foreign p!mp.
> 
> *@fsayed*


add one more ex cag


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


> add one more ex cag



The one ... Jisne congress ko sabke samne nanga kar diya?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Former Army Chief General VK Singh to join BJP on Saturday: sources | NDTV.com

Give him ticket and make him Defence minister.


It would be funny as hell, seeing the face of the officers who critisised him.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SpArK said:


> Former Army Chief General VK Singh to join BJP on Saturday: sources | NDTV.com
> 
> Give him ticket and make him Defence minister.
> 
> 
> It would be funny as hell, seeing the face of the officers who critisised him.



you want him to troll everyone ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

chak de INDIA said:


> you want him to troll everyone ?



Atleast allow him to give infractions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Arre wah .. kal bahut MC BC kar rahe the ..
> Aaj sur itne badle badle kaise hai



Shivratri hai, @arp2041 soch raha aaj sab vegetarian rahe to thik hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

chak de INDIA said:


> Shivratri hai, @arp2041 soch raha aaj sab vegetarian rahe to thik hai


Har harr maha dev jai shiv shambhu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

NKVD said:


> Har harr maha dev jai shiv shambhu


----------



## Parul

Congress ka AAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

chak de INDIA said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

NKVD said:


>



Jai bhole nath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

chak de INDIA said:


> Jai bhole nath

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Brijbhushan Singh of SP will Join BJP and contest from BalramPur. Expect atleast 2 more seats for BJP because of him and 2 less seats for SP. 
@HariPrasad @Android @Jason bourne

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kaykay said:


> Brijbhushan Singh of SP will Join BJP and contest from BalramPur. Expect atleast 2 more seats for BJP because of him and 2 less seats for SP.
> @HariPrasad @Android @Jason bourne



he was in BJP before joining the SP . . . opportunists hain sare. . . chalo good for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Rise in BJP's vote share may hurt BJD more*



> Helped by intense infighting and weak leadership in the stateCongress unit, the main challenger to ruling Biju Janata Dal (BJD) in Odisha, chief minister Naveen Patnaik would have been expecting a cakewalk for his shot at the fourth consecutive term in the coming elections. But the prospect of a rise in BJP vote share in the state, riding on Modi wave, has emerged as a cause of worry for him.
> 
> “Patnaik does not see much of a threat from the faction-ridden state unit of Congress, whose fortunes seem to be on a slide at the national level. It is the projection of BJP increasing its vote share in various surveys which is a worry for him”, says a senior BJD leader.
> 
> The ruling party is particularly perturbed over the sway that BJP’s prime ministerial candidate, Narendra Modi holds over the young, new and floating voters, who were mostly with BJD in the state during the last three elections. So any rise in the BJP’s vote share will hurt BJD more than the Congress, which has traditional vote bank in the state.
> 
> “Because of BJP’s low support base in Odisha, a moderate vote swing in its favour may not have much of an impact in terms of seat gains, but it may help the Congress by cutting into BJD’s vote share in some crucial seats where there is keen three corner contest”, the BJD leader pointed out.
> 
> That the Congress has a traditional support base in Odisha is proved from the fact that in the last three general elections in the state (2000, 2004, 2009), the vote share of the party has hovered around 30 per cent though it has been out of power for last 15 years.
> 
> In the last general election (2009), the party won 6 of the 21 Lok Sabha seats and 26 of the 147 assembly seats at stake.
> 
> In contrast, BJD which had 39 per cent vote share, was victorious in 14 Lok Sabha seats and 103 assembly seats and BJP with 15 per cent vote share had drawn blank in the Lok Sabha poll and bagged only 6 assembly seats.
> 
> Buoyed by massive attendance in Modi’s rally (about 1.5 lakh people) earlier this month, the BJD state unit projects a rise in its vote share in the range of 5 to 10 per cent. Even a survey conducted by Lokniti-IBN has predicted 8 per cent swing in favour of BJP in Odisha in the coming election.
> 
> Analysts point out that going by the lower end of the projected increase in BJP’s vote share at 5 per cent, a major chunk of this will come from slashing into the BJD’s share.
> 
> To emphasise the point, they said, in the last general election, at all the six seats which went to Congress, the BJP candidates had polled significant number of votes (between 1.5 lakh to 2 lakh votes) spoiling the chances of BJD.
> 
> This kind of scenario may be witnessed in more number of seats this time because of the Modi euphoria and particularly his sway over the young voters.
> 
> Rise in BJP's vote share may hurt BJD more | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

chak de INDIA said:


> he was in BJP before joining the SP . . . opportunists hain sare. . . chalo good for BJP


Dude he was one of the leader who took part in Babri Demolition(Still SP accepted him). He has a very strong Thakur and uppercaste support and BalramPur and near by constituenties are Thakur/upper caste stronghold. BJP has made a very clever decision by fielding him from there. 2 seats to pakke hai uski wajah se.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> Brijbhushan Singh of SP will Join BJP and contest from BalramPur. Expect atleast 2 more seats for BJP because of him and 2 less seats for SP.
> @HariPrasad @Android @Jason bourne




Just received the news that its now cnfrm that modi is contesting from varanasi....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> Dude he was one of the leader who took part in Babri Demolition(Still SP accepted him). He has a very strong Thakur and uppercaste support and BalramPur and near by constituenties are Thakur/upper caste stronghold. BJP has made a very clever decision by fielding him from there. 2 seats to pakke hai uski wajah se.




News cnfrm he ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Rajnath Singh - Lucknow
Narendra Modi - Varanasi
Dr. MM Joshi - Kanpur
Kalraj Mishra - Shravasti
Uma Bharti - Jhansi
Kalyan Singh - Etah
Yogi Adityanath - Gorakhpur

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ranjeet
> 
> *Shame on modi vote k liya kuch bhi karega saala
> 
> Narendra Modi bats for e-commerce, says traders more risk taking than soldiers | NDTV.com
> 
> Narendra Modi bats for e-commerce, says traders more risk taking than soldiers
> 
> New Delhi:  Narendra Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate, today made a strong pitch for using technology to boost commercial activities in the country and to overcome the fear of global challenges.
> 
> "Traders should use technology to make it big. People even in rural areas are now looking for branded stuff. Small businessmen can do big business by setting up virtual units, and take a leap. They can improve the delivery systems and go for online marketing. They can set up virtual malls," Mr Modi told a gathering of the Confederation of All India Traders in the capital today.
> 
> "Our children have spread information technology all across the globe. We have to accept science and technology to improve our businesses," the BJP leader added.
> 
> With traders comprising one of the backbones of the BJP's support-base, Mr Modi went all out to praise their entrepreneurship. He was candid enough to admit that his party was "pro-traders," but exhorted them not to be wary of globalization and the challenges from foreign competitors. "We don't have to fear global challenges. We can, in fact, convert this into an opportunity and out-run our global rivals. More than our soldiers, it is our traders who are known for their risk-taking capacity," Mr Modi pointed out.
> 
> The Gujarat Chief Minister also rooted for enhancing the purchasing power of the common man to enable the small traders to expand their activities. "A small trader can flourish only when the purchasing power of the common man improves. For this, manufacturing activities will have to be given a push. And the government will have to take strong measures to improve manufacturing. There is, thus, a chain which is set up," Mr Modi pointed out.
> 
> He also saw the foreign ministry as a big impediment in improving trade an commercial activities, and advocated decentralization in decision making. "The fashion of running the country from Delhi should be stopped," Mr Modi argued.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi on Thursday said that he doesn't appreciate Union Minister Salman Khurshid's 'impotent' remark on Bharatiya Janata Party's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.
> *“I don't appreciate this kind of language,” Mr. Gandhi said*





why i am tagged in this post???

i am not sure if i am voting modi or not......................but i am not voting dumb italian kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> News cnfrm he ?





Jason bourne said:


> News cnfrm he ?


Yes. Aur Deoria se SuryaPratap Shahi(former BJP president, UP) will contest(100% confirm).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

@Prometheus

I'll buy a beer if you do :3

If you live in Perth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

For #AAPtard 

A good example for people who say "What is the need to follow constitutional procedures?"

आम आदमी : अगर मैं आज चेक जमा करूं तो वो कब मेरे खाते में आएगा.
बैंक अधिकारी: तीन दिन में.
आम आदमी : दोनों बैंक आमने सामने हों तो भी इतना वक़्त लगेगा.
बैंक अधिकारी: जी हाँ.
आम आदमी : वो क्यूं?
बैंक अधिकारी: साहब प्रोसीजर फॉलो करना पड़ता है. सोचो अगर आप शमशान के बाहर ही मर गए तो आपको पहले घर लेकर जायेंगे या वहीँफूँक देंगे.

Aam aadmi : If I submit the cheque in bank today, when will it be credited?
Bank manager: 3 days
Aam aadmi : But the other bank is just across the street.
Bank manager: Sir, we have to follow the procedure. Tomorrow if you die outside a cremation ground, will you be first taken home or directly cremated there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*
Telugu cinema star and MP Vijayashanthi joins Congress
Telugu cinema star and MP Vijayashanthi joins Congress

New Delhi*: One-time superstar of Telugu cinema and Lok Sabha member from Medak Vijayashanthi has joined the Congress. She was expelled from the TRS, a few months ago. Vijayashanthi won the 2009 Lok Sabha polls on the TRS ticket from Medak in Telangana. Only Vijayashanthi and KCR won on TRS ticket in 2009. Her relationship with the TRS soured a few months after she was elected to the Lok Sabha.

Vijayashanthi was earlier with the BJP and was even a member of its national executive during the regime of the NDA government at the Centre.

Vijayashanthi is popularly known as 'Lady Amitabh Bachchan' in Telugu cinema. She is famous for her action movies. The Congress is expected to field her in the Lok Sabha elections. If the TRS merges with the Congress, she will be the first TRS leader to merge with the Congress.


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> For #AAPtard
> 
> A good example for people who say "What is the need to follow constitutional procedures?"
> 
> आम आदमी : अगर मैं आज चेक जमा करूं तो वो कब मेरे खाते में आएगा.
> बैंक अधिकारी: तीन दिन में.
> आम आदमी : दोनों बैंक आमने सामने हों तो भी इतना वक़्त लगेगा.
> बैंक अधिकारी: जी हाँ.
> आम आदमी : वो क्यूं?
> बैंक अधिकारी: साहब प्रोसीजर फॉलो करना पड़ता है. सोचो अगर आप शमशान के बाहर ही मर गए तो आपको पहले घर लेकर जायेंगे या वहीँफूँक देंगे.
> 
> Aam aadmi : If I submit the cheque in bank today, when will it be credited?
> Bank manager: 3 days
> Aam aadmi : But the other bank is just across the street.
> Bank manager: Sir, we have to follow the procedure. Tomorrow if you die outside a cremation ground, will you be first taken home or directly cremated there.


Logic is the first thing AAPTARDS sweep with that broom !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Logic is the first thing RETARDS sweep with that broom !!!!!



Corrected your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## ranjeet

fsayed said:


>



IS that the reason why in the past 10 years no major defence procurement was done?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed




----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439078399080820736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439077223979438080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

It's done! 

*Ram Vilas Paswan's party to return to NDA fold, agrees on seat-sharing pact with BJP*

*




*

NDTV 24x7: Watch Live TV, Live News, India News Free

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


>



Nice try, say that to the General former COAS VK Singh and his officers that are joining BJP on Monday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Rumors that ex Navy Chief may join BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> It's done!
> 
> *Ram Vilas Paswan's party to return to NDA fold, agrees on seat-sharing pact with BJP*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> NDTV 24x7: Watch Live TV, Live News, India News Free



@Bhai Zakir ka pura MATHS gadbada gya.....he was giving extended calculations of how the Grand Con-LJP-RJD alliance would win majority seats in Bihar............ 

OBC+Minority - Yadav + Bhai Zakir - Janjaweed + fsayed & so on..................... 



fsayed said:


>



Dada, since Congressis take so much PRIDE in how there has been robust growth in last 10 years compared to previous years, I want to ask you a question that since the economy hit less 5% growth rate, our Congress leaders were quick to point out that it is because of Global economic climate, now i am wondering if the higher growth rate earlier was also because of Global economic climate?? 

When India Grows it's because of Congress, when India doesn't grow it's because of Global situation??? Hypocrisy??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fsayed

*1. Rajnath Singh : Ready to "apologise" to muslims for any mistake....."try us" once. 
2. Modi refuses to wear a muslim skull cap. 

Now you know BJP is not only communalist, but also willing to sell its "principles" for power. 

Did someone say pseudo-secularism ?*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @Bhai Zakir ka pura MATHS gadbada gya.....he was giving extended calculations of how the Grand Con-LJP-RJD alliance would win majority seats in Bihar............
> 
> OBC+Minority - Yadav + Bhai Zakir - Janjaweed + fsayed & so on.....................



Ibtadaae ishq hai rota hai kya, Aage aage dekhiye hota hai kya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

btw BJP decided to give 7 seats LJP. Hope those seats are the ones BJP was destined to lose!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

TRS legislator joins Congress - The Hindu
*TRS legislator joins Congress*
TRS Mancherial G. Arvind Reddy on Wednesday joined Congress at New Delhi in the presence of party’s in charge of Andhra Pradesh, Digvijaya Singh. The legislator was camping in the National capital since the last week days negotiating on the issue of his joining with senior Congress leaders, according to sources.

Mr. Reddy had fallen out with TRS chief K. Chandrashekhar Rao recently over the issue of the latter not reining in his critics especially the recently dislodged president of Telangans Boggu Gani Karmika Sangham, Kengarla Mallaiah. Sources also said the Congress is likely to field the MLA from Mancherial Assembly even in the event of TRS merging with Congress.




TRS MP Vijayashanthi joins Congress : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

JanjaWeed said:


> btw BJP decided to give 7 seats LJP. Hope those seats are the ones BJP was destined to lose!



I am thinking same...

Can LJP win 7 seats ??


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> btw BJP decided to give 7 seats LJP. Hope those seats are the ones BJP was destined to lose!



Not destined to loose. On these seats BJP did not have seating MPs. Most are with JD-U and RJD. Be prepared for 30+ with in Bihar for this alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ammyy said:


> I am thinking same...
> 
> Can LJP win 7 seats ??



No.. they won't. Maybe couple or so. But they will definitely spoil the broth for Congress & RJD though!


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Ammyy said:


> I am thinking same...
> 
> Can *LJP *win 7 seats ??



LJP alone will not be fighting on these. BJP + Kushwaha + Paswan will be fighting. Not to forget tactical voting by Yadavs to ensure defeat for Nitish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

TRS attacks Congress for breaking their party - The Economic Times

Rahul Gandhi to address public rally in Gujarat on March 11 - Financial Express


----------



## Ammyy

Claiming that digital India's new journey has begun from Gujarat, chief minister Narendra Modi made eight localities of Ahmedabad city WiFi enabled under the government's 'e-Nagar' project that is to be gradually extended to 53 towns in Gujarat.

Modi launches e-Nagar project, 8 city areas to get WiFi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

desert warrior said:


> TRS attacks Congress for breaking their party - The Economic Times



Breaking..? These idiots will be subsumed by Congress. They should have distanced themselves a bit once Congress started harping about forming Telangana and claiming the honor..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*Gadkari, Munde in BJP's First List of Lok Sabha Candidates*
NEW DELHI | FEB 27, 2014​
​Former BJP chief Nitin Gadkari, ex-Himachal Pradesh Chief Minister Shanta Kumar, party's deputy leader in Lok Sabha Gopinath Munde and Yuva Morcha chief Anurag Thakur are among the 54 names in BJP's first list of candidates released tonight for Lok Sabha polls.

The party has nominated two Muslim candidates in Jammu and Kashmir--Gulam Mohammad Mir in Baramulla and Mushtaq Ahmad Malik Nurabadi in Anantnag constituencies.

The list released after a meeting of the party's Central Election Committee, covers eight states and includes six SCs and six STs, four minorities and two women.

While Gadkari will contest for Nagpur Lok Sabha seat, Munde will be in fray in his Beed seat in Maharashtra and in Himachal Pradesh Shanta Kumar will be trying his luck from Kangra and Thakur in Hamirpur.

The party's Central Election Committee finalised the list after two hours of deliberations at the BJP headquarters where top leaders like Narendra Modi, L K Advani, Rajnath Singh, Sushma Swaraj, Arun Jaitley, Murli Manohar Joshi and M Venkaiah Naidu were present.

The list also includes well-known magician P C Sorcar (Jr) who will contest from Barasat in West Bengal, former union minister Tapan Sikdar to be fielded from Dum Dum seat in West Bengal, former union minister Jual Oram from Sundargarh (ST) in Odisha and film actor George Baker from Howrah in West Bengal.

Of the 54 candidates finalised today, 17 each are in Maharashtra and West Bengal, six in Odisha, five in Jammu and Kashmir, three in Himachal Pradesh and two each in Goa, Manipur and Arunachal Pradesh.
FILED ON: FEB 27, 2014 23:33 IST

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

The Central Election Committee of the Bharatiya Janata Party met today under the Presidentship of Shri Rajnath Singh.

Meeting was attended by Shri L.K. Advani, Chairman, BJP Parliamentary Party, Smt. Sushma Swaraj, Leader of Opposition (Lok Sabha), Shri Arun Jaitley, Leader of Opposition (Rajya Sabha) and all the members of the Central Election Committee of the BJP.

The Committee has decided the following names for the ensuing Lok Sabha Elections 2014 of different States.
Sl. Name of State Constituency No. & Name Name of Candidate
1. Arunachal Pradesh 1 Arunachal West Shri Kiren Rijijuji, Ex-MP
2. Arunachal Pradesh 2 Arunachal East Shri Tapir Gao, Ex-MP
3. Manipur 1 Inner Manipur Dr. R.K. Ranjan Singh
4. Manipur 2 Outer Manipur (ST) Prof. Gangmumei Kamei
5. Goa 1 North Goa Shri Shripad Yesso Naik, Sitting MP
6. Goa 2 South Goa Shri Narendra Keshav Sawaikar, State General Secretary
7. West Bengal 1 Cooch Behar (SC) Shri Hemchandra Burman,
District President
8. West Bengal 3 Jalpaiguri (SC) Shri Satyalal Sarkar, Ex-DIG, SSB
9. West Bengal 6 Balurghat Shri Biswapriya Roychowdhary
State General Secretary
10. West Bengal 7 Maldaha Uttar Shri Subashkrishna Goswami
Elected Block Member
11. West Bengal 9 Jangipur Shri Samrat Ghosh, District General Secretary
12. West Bengal 11 Murshidabad Shri Sujit Kumar Ghosh, Retd. IPS
13. West Bengal 12 Krishnanagar Shri Satyabrata Mukherjee, Ex-MP & Central Minister
14. West Bengal 13 Ranaghat (SC) Dr. Supravat Biswas, National Executive Member
15. West Bengal 16 Dum Dum Shri Tapan Sikdar, Ex-MP & Central Minister
16. West Bengal 17 Barasat Shri P.C. Sarkar (Jr.), World Famous Magician
17. West Bengal 20 Mathurapur (SC) Shri Tapan Naskar, District General Secretary
18. West Bengal 21 Diamond Harbour Shri Avijit Das, State BJYM Member
19. West Bengal 23 Kolkata Dakshin Shri Tathagata Roy, Ex State President
20. West Bengal 24 Kolkata Uttar Shri Rahul Sinha, State President
21. West Bengal 25 Howrah Shri George Baker, Film Actor (Christian Minority)
22. West Bengal 26 Uluberia Shri R.K. Mahanti, Retd. IPS
23. West Bengal 36 Bankura Dr. Subash Sarkar, State Vice President
24. Odisha 2 Sundargarh (ST) Shri Jual Oram, Former Minister
25. Odisha 3 Sambalpur Shri Suresh Pujari, State Gen. Secy., and Ex-State President
26. Odisha 9 Dhenkanal Shri Rudra Narayan Pani, Ex-MP (Rajya Sabha)
27. Odisha 10 Bolangir Smt. Sangeeta Kumari Singh Deo,
Ex-MP
28. Odisha 12 Nabarangpur (ST) Shri Parsuram Majhi, State Vice President and Ex-MP
29. Odisha 16 Jagatsinghpur (SC) Shri Baidhar Mallik, Ex-MLA
30. Maharashtra 2 Dhule Dr. Subhash Bhamre, Famous Cancer Surgeon
31. Maharashtra 3 Jalgaon Shri Ashok Tapiram Patil, (A.T. Nana Patil), Sitting MP
32. Maharashtra 4 Raver Shri Haribhau Javle, Sitting MP
33. Maharashtra 6 Akola Shri Sanjya Dhotre, Sitting MP
34. Maharashtra 10 Nagpur Shri Nitin Gadkari, Ex-National President
35. Maharashtra 11 Bhandara - Gondiya Shri Nana Patole, Sitting MLA
36. Maharashtra 12 Gadchiroli-Chimur (ST) Shri Ashok Nete, State President, ST Morcha
37. Maharashtra 13 Chandrapur Shri Hansraj Ahir, Sitting MP
38. Maharashtra 16 Nanded Shri D.B. Patil, Ex-MP
39. Maharashtra 18 Jalna Shri Ravsaheb Danve Patil, Sitting MP
40. Maharashtra 20 Dindori (ST) Shri Harishchandra Chowhan, Sitting MP
41. Maharashtra 22 Palghar (ST) Ad. Chintaman Vanga, Sitting MLA & Ex-MP
42. Maharashtra 26 Mumbai North Shri Gopal Shetti, Sitting MLA
43. Maharashtra 28 Mumbai North East Dr. Kirit Somaiya, Ex-MP
44. Maharashtra 37 Ahmadnagar Shri Dilip Gandhi, Sitting MP
45. Maharashtra 39 Beed Shri Gopinath Munde, Dy. Leader of Opposition, Lok Sabha
46. Maharashtra 44 Sangli Shri Sanjaykaka Patil, Ex-MLA
47. Himachal Pradesh 1 Kangra Shri Shanta Kumar, Ex-CM and Ex-Minister
48. Himachal Pradesh 3 Hamirpur Shri Anurag Thakur, Sitting MP and National President BJYM
49. Himachal Pradesh 4 Shimla (SC) Shri Virendra Kashyap, Sitting MP
50. Jammu & Kashmir 1 Baramulla Shri Gulam Mohammad Meer,
51. Jammu & Kashmir 3 Anantnag Mushtaq Ahmad Malik, Nurabadi
52. Jammu & Kashmir 4 Ladakh Shri Thunpsthan Chhewang, National Executive Member
53. Jammu & Kashmir 5 Udhampur Dr. Jitendra Singh, National Executive Member & State Spokesperson
54. Jammu & Kashmir 6 Jammu Shri Jugal Kishore Sharma, State President





(Thawarchand Gehlot)

National General Secretary, BJP


Press : Ist List of Candidate for Lok Sabha Election 2014


----------



## kaykay

Expect 30 seats in Bihar now. No one can stop it. No RJD-Congress, no JDU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> Expect 30 seats in Bihar now. No one can stop it. No RJD-Congress, no JDU.



What if Congress ditches RJD and allies with JDU ?? Rumour mills are doing round.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Disastrous start for BJP in Bihar, *
*BJP lost 25% of seats in Bihar even before the elections*

*1.) LJP a caste and dynasty based party that won "0" Zero seats last time got 7 seats and another a caste based party which also won "0" Zero seats got 3 seats. Thus 10 seats of BJP got Gifted to the Congress_RJD alliance.*

*2.) Slap on the face of Modi and BJP as they tie up with yet another dynesty based party where Ram Vilas Paswan, his son and brother will contest elections.  *

*3.) This once again proved that for BJP dynesty is just gimmick and they have no moral values or ethics. that  *

*4.) Remaining 30 seats in Bihar will see 3 way contest and RJD-Congress alliance will win majority of them. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> What if Congress ditches RJD and allies with JDU ?? Rumour mills are doing round.


JDU alone has less supports than RJD in Bihar. But nothing comes close to BJP's support and now LJP's 5% paswan votes and 5% Koiri votes. Result would be NDA will sweep 30+. I can bet on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Disastrous start for BJP in Bihar, *
> *BJP lost 25% of seats in Bihar even before the elections*
> 
> *1.) LJP a caste and dynasty based party that won "0" Zero seats last time got 7 seats and another a caste based party which also won "0" Zero seats got 3 seats. Thus 10 seats of BJP got Gifted to the Congress_RJD alliance.*
> 
> *2.) Slap on the face of Modi and BJP as they tie up with yet another dynesty based party where Ram Vilas Paswan, his son and brother will contest elections.  *
> 
> *3.) This once again proved that for BJP dynesty is just gimmick and they have no moral values or ethics. that  *
> 
> *4.) Remaining 30 seats in Bihar will see 3 way contest and RJD-Congress alliance will win majority of them. *



Huruhruhruheuhueh

Oh god, you guys are so cute :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Shame report on recent Congress MLA's 2.25 carore junket. They are wasting tax money on giving pathetic excuses.








Bhai Zakir said:


> *Disastrous start for BJP in Bihar, *
> *BJP lost 25% of seats in Bihar even before the elections*
> 
> *1.) LJP a caste and dynasty based party that won "0" Zero seats last time got 7 seats and another a caste based party which also won "0" Zero seats got 3 seats. Thus 10 seats of BJP got Gifted to the Congress_RJD alliance.*
> 
> *2.) Slap on the face of Modi and BJP as they tie up with yet another dynesty based party where Ram Vilas Paswan, his son and brother will contest elections.  *
> 
> *3.) This once again proved that for BJP dynesty is just gimmick and they have no moral values or ethics. that  *
> 
> *4.) Remaining 30 seats in Bihar will see 3 way contest and RJD-Congress alliance will win majority of them. *



Try to learn kid, it was LJP which ditched Congress not that Congress which kicked LJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Disastrous start for BJP in Bihar, *
> *BJP lost 25% of seats in Bihar even before the elections*
> 
> *1.) LJP a caste and dynasty based party that won "0" Zero seats last time got 7 seats and another a caste based party which also won "0" Zero seats got 3 seats. Thus 10 seats of BJP got Gifted to the Congress_RJD alliance.*
> 
> *2.) Slap on the face of Modi and BJP as they tie up with yet another dynesty based party where Ram Vilas Paswan, his son and brother will contest elections.  *
> 
> *3.) This once again proved that for BJP dynesty is just gimmick and they have no moral values or ethics. that  *
> 
> *4.) Remaining 30 seats in Bihar will see 3 way contest and RJD-Congress alliance will win majority of them. *



Now claim victory over it and declare Pappu as PM candidate(if you have guts).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

desert warrior said:


> Now claim victory over it and declare Pappu as PM candidate(if you have guts).


rahul pm 2014


----------



## SRP

fsayed said:


> rahul pm 2014



As if it matters if you said this. Why don't your party command declare him PM candidate and pitch against Narendra Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

desert warrior said:


> Now claim victory over it and declare Pappu as PM candidate(if you have guts).



He is just acting dumb. I bet real situation is known to him. 

Even a 5 year kid will understand that .

NDA+LJP >NDA

and 

Congress+RJD<Congress +RJD+LJP.

Simple primary level math.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> btw BJP decided to give 7 seats LJP. Hope those seats are the ones BJP was destined to lose!




a small sacrifice for greater stuff................giving 7 to benefit in 33

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Prometheus said:


> a small sacrifice for greater stuff................giving 7 to benefit in 33



It's actually 30 for BJP as 3 seats were given to other party representing Koeri caste of Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

I think if Modi wins he should conduct a few nuclear blasts as we still need to refine our nuclear force which would require a few more tests and after that with supercomputers we will not need to conduct more so we can sign the CTBT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Bhai Zakir said:


> Disastrous start for BJP in Bihar,
> BJP lost 25% of seats in Bihar even before the elections
> 
> 1.) *LJP a caste and dynasty based party that won "0" Zero seats last time got 7 seats and another a caste based party which also won "0" Zero seats got 3 seats. Thus 10 seats of BJP got Gifted to the Congress_RJD alliance*.



Hehehehe... How cute...

*Whats frustrating for Nitish and Congress is the decision by Yadavs to vote tactically to defeat Nitish. Yadavs have told me in no uncertain terms that they will vote for "Kamal" . Lotus is going to bloom in Bihar folks. Learn and follow the same in your own states..*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SwAggeR

Yeti said:


> I think if Modi wins he should conduct a few nuclear blasts as we still need to refine our nuclear force which would require a few more tests and after that with supercomputers we will not need to conduct more so we can sign the CTBT.



No need of conducting any tests as it will attract sanctions and our blooming economy will get derailed. There are other ways to strengthen our deterrence. Just start allocating 3% of GDP on defence budget and 10% of that defence budget on R&D .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

At Mr. Bhai Jakir 

Alliance with LJP will widen BJP’s social base - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yeti

SwAggeR said:


> No need of conducting any tests as it will attract sanctions and our blooming economy will get derailed. There are other ways to strengthen our deterrence. Just start allocating 3% of GDP on defence budget and 10% of that defence budget on R&D .



Right now is the best time to do such tests with the economy in deep problems with high inflation. I would never say to do it if we are growing at 7% +.To date China has conducted 47 detonations, we still need to conduct a thermonuclear test and more lighter payloads if we are serious about having a strategic nuclear triad. But problem is after sanctions  will follow and credit rating would be downgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

jha said:


> Hehehehe... How cute...
> 
> *Whats frustrating for Nitish and Congress is the decision by Yadavs to vote tactically to defeat Nitish. Yadavs have told me in no uncertain terms that they will vote for "Kamal" . Lotus is going to bloom in Bihar folks. Learn and follow in same in your own states..*



How many Yadavs have you interacted with ??


----------



## Yeti

Bechara MS was never PM material he was always suited to doing what he knows best which is economics, he could not inspire people like Modi nor could he speak up when it was needed. Modi no doubt will be a boost for India in attracting FDI and also I hope when it comes to fighting militants be it internal or external in design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

SwAggeR said:


> How many Yadavs have you interacted with ??



Enough.. Actually more than enough... Lets wait for results.

Infact at some places ( 3 to be precise ) Upper Caste people are going to vote for RJD simply to make sure Nitish's candidate looses and the RJD candidates themselves are better than what BJP-LJP-RSP can put forward. All of these seats have gone to LJP in the deal BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Yeti said:


> Right now is the best time to do such tests with the economy in deep problems with high inflation. I would never say to do it if we are growing at 7% +.To date China has conducted 47 detonations, we still need to conduct a thermonuclear test and more lighter payloads if we are serious about having a strategic nuclear triad. But problem is after sanctions  will follow and credit rating would be downgraded.



Not before we become third largest economy. It may take two full terms of Modi to achieve that . Without economic clout there won't be any diplomatic clout to wriggle out of sanctions. Our bigger economy will also ensure that many nations suffer along with us.

Slowdowns of our economy won't be opportunate time to do tests as it will further slowdown our economy and Modi can be voted out in next election.Our masses are not much into defence. 

First build our economy to the extent to which we can sustain sanctions for 2-3 years . Western economic slowdown would be better time to conduct tests as they will need us more than we need them.


Other important aspect is that we depend a lot on western countries for spares parts of defence HWs.Wait till we have enough technological capability to meet our basic defence requirements.

Permanent membership at UN too can firewall us from sanctions. Think of peacefull rise and learn from the mistakes of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

^ @SwAggeR: A much more pragmatic way forward imho.


----------



## SwAggeR

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ @SwAggeR: A much more pragmatic way forward imho.



Yep, buddy our policy makers are many fold more mature than us Indians on PDF. They will do it when opportunity presents itself, but we indeed need few more successfull physical tests .

More R&D in the field of Supercomputers will ensure that our thermo design is validated successfully during physical tests. We are still stuck at teraflops .Need powerful 10-15 petaflops supercomputers to achieve our aim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress leaders joins BJP*



> GHAZIABAD: Giving a jolt to local Congress ahead of Lok Sabha elections, two of its senior leaders here today joined BJP along with their supporters.
> 
> Four-time Congress MLA Sukhbir Singh Gehlot and Hatam Singh Nagar, who was General Secretary for 15 years of the state unit, joined BJP at the residence of the party's National President Rajnath Singh.
> 
> Welcoming them, Singh said the party will now become strong in Dhaulana and Modinagar constituencies.
> 
> Apart from Gehlot and Nagar, former Youth Congress General Secretary Virendra Kumar Munna, Congress leader Vivek Gehlot, former NSUI President Bharat Bhati, district Congress Vice President Ram Avtar and others also joined the BJP.
> Congress leaders joins BJP - The Economic Times



& the trend only continues!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Parul said:


> For #AAPtard
> 
> A good example for people who say "What is the need to follow constitutional procedures?"
> 
> आम आदमी : अगर मैं आज चेक जमा करूं तो वो कब मेरे खाते में आएगा.
> बैंक अधिकारी: तीन दिन में.
> आम आदमी : दोनों बैंक आमने सामने हों तो भी इतना वक़्त लगेगा.
> बैंक अधिकारी: जी हाँ.
> आम आदमी : वो क्यूं?
> बैंक अधिकारी: साहब प्रोसीजर फॉलो करना पड़ता है. सोचो अगर आप शमशान के बाहर ही मर गए तो आपको पहले घर लेकर जायेंगे या वहीँफूँक देंगे.
> 
> Aam aadmi : If I submit the cheque in bank today, when will it be credited?
> Bank manager: 3 days
> Aam aadmi : But the other bank is just across the street.
> Bank manager: Sir, we have to follow the procedure. Tomorrow if you die outside a cremation ground, will you be first taken home or directly cremated there.


 
bot


----------



## sarthak

I'm losing hope with every passing day. BJP letting people like Paswan join proves beyond doubt that they are no better than Al Kangress. Seems like God has abandoned this country. There was one hope in the form of AAP and they proved to be useless leftists. Though I'm a Namo Supporter , I hope Nitish Kumar retains Bihar. He has done to Bihar what people like Lalu and Paswan couldn't do in 20 years. Nitish might be sickular , but he has certainly delivered good administration. Another 5 years with Lalu/Paswan and Bihar will be back to the stone age like it has been for the greater part of its history.


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Brijbhushan Singh of SP will Join BJP and contest from BalramPur. Expect atleast 2 more seats for BJP because of him and 2 less seats for SP.
> @HariPrasad @Android @Jason bourne




Weak them as much as you can. They are like cancer cut and through them away.



fsayed said:


> *1. Rajnath Singh : Ready to "apologise" to muslims for any mistake....."try us" once.
> 2. Modi refuses to wear a muslim skull cap.
> 
> Now you know BJP is not only communalist, but also willing to sell its "principles" for power.
> 
> Did someone say pseudo-secularism ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Why Modi wear skull cap. Why salman khushid and other Mullah won't do tilak in there forehead and say Jayshri ram. This Mullah thinks that everybody should respect them and their religion. They won't respect anybody. If Modi would have wear skull cap, I would not have voted for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

desert warrior said:


> TRS attacks Congress for breaking their party - The Economic Times
> 
> Rahul Gandhi to address public rally in Gujarat on March 11 - Financial Express




Oh he is well come. He should do his relay where congress has some chance to win. So that 26-0 can be made possible.



Bhai Zakir said:


> Disastrous start for BJP in Bihar,
> BJP lost 25% of seats in Bihar even before the elections




Congress will Loose couple of seats which it would have win otherwise. NDA strengthen further. Nitish to be the biggest looser. 



SwAggeR said:


> Just start allocating 3% of GDP on defence budget and 10% of that defence budget on R&D .








Mogembo Kush Hua. Fully agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

sarthak said:


> I'm losing hope with every passing day. BJP letting people like Paswan join proves beyond doubt that they are no better than Al Kangress. Seems like God has abandoned this country. There was one hope in the form of AAP and they proved to be useless leftists. Though I'm a Namo Supporter , I hope Nitish Kumar retains Bihar. He has done to Bihar what people like Lalu and Paswan couldn't do in 20 years. Nitish might be sickular , but he has certainly delivered good administration. Another 5 years with Lalu/Paswan and Bihar will be back to the stone age like it has been for the greater part of its history.




Don't be too dissapointed. This is a tactical move. Once BJP gets strong enough, they will not need this sort of Junk to carry with them. Think of Nation first and Bihr later. Had the dumb Nitish not parted with BJP, There was no need to go with People like Paswan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

sarthak said:


> I'm losing hope with every passing day. BJP letting people like Paswan join proves beyond doubt that they are no better than Al Kangress. Seems like God has abandoned this country. There was one hope in the form of AAP and they proved to be useless leftists. Though I'm a Namo Supporter , I hope Nitish Kumar retains Bihar. He has done to Bihar what people like Lalu and Paswan couldn't do in 20 years. Nitish might be sickular , but he has certainly delivered good administration. Another 5 years with Lalu/Paswan and Bihar will be back to the stone age like it has been for the greater part of its history.



No doubt, NDA with Nitish in it would have been the ideal scenario but Nitish's arrogance costed country the chance of all the better politicians of country coming together. From how i see this BJP-LJP alliance, it appears a compromise to me but it was kind of needed one too just to avoid a possibility of hung parliament. But this time LJP joined NDA on BJP's terms and if BJP gets sufficient numbers after elections then probably LJP's support wouldn't be all that important so even though they will keep supporting NDA but that will still remain on BJP's terms.

I am hopeful of around 300+ seats for current NDA+potential allies. In that scenario, such people wouldn't matter much. Every vote counts and people need to vote for BJP so that based on the number strength they can possibly get rid of bad alliances.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

sarthak said:


> I'm losing hope with every passing day. BJP letting people like Paswan join proves beyond doubt that they are no better than Al Kangress. Seems like God has abandoned this country. There was one hope in the form of AAP and they proved to be useless leftists. Though I'm a Namo Supporter , I hope Nitish Kumar retains Bihar. He has done to Bihar what people like Lalu and Paswan couldn't do in 20 years. Nitish might be sickular , but he has certainly delivered good administration. Another 5 years with Lalu/Paswan and Bihar will be back to the stone age like it has been for the greater part of its history.



In order to do something good, u need to get to the role first.


----------



## Jason bourne

sarthak said:


> I'm losing hope with every passing day. BJP letting people like Paswan join proves beyond doubt that they are no better than Al Kangress. Seems like God has abandoned this country. There was one hope in the form of AAP and they proved to be useless leftists. Though I'm a Namo Supporter , I hope Nitish Kumar retains Bihar. He has done to Bihar what people like Lalu and Paswan couldn't do in 20 years. Nitish might be sickular , but he has certainly delivered good administration. Another 5 years with Lalu/Paswan and Bihar will be back to the stone age like it has been for the greater part of its history.




In country like india u have to take support or have to do vote bank politics or else no matter how good u r people from this cast base region not gonna vote for u ..do u think BJP likes to take support from this passu guy no they don't but they have to take to get as much seat as possible ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*BJP declares 54 candidates in first list for Lok Sabha 2014*

The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) on Thursday announced its first list of *54* candidates for the Lok Sabha elections and fielded former party president *Nitin Gadkari from Nagpur*. The list was announced after a meeting of the party's central election committee. 

It includes candidates for Jammu and Kashmir, Arunchal Pradesh, Goa, Manipur, West Bengal, Odisha, Maharashtra and Himachal Pradesh and has several sitting and former parliamentarians. Former union minister Shanta Kumar has been fielded from Kangra in Himachal Pradesh while Anurag Thakur, president of Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha, has been retained as candidate from Hamirpur.

In Jammu and Kashmir, the BJP fielded state chief Jugal Kishore Sharma from Jammu and state spokesman Jitender Singh from Udhampur. Other candidates from Jammu and Kashmir include Thunpsthan Chhweang (Ladakh), Mushtaq Ahmad Malik (Anantnag) and GM Meer (Baramulla). 

The BJP declared *17* candidates from *West Bengal*, including former *lawmaker Tapan Sikadar* (Dum Dum), state party president *Rahul Sinha* (Kolkata Uttar), and magician *PC Sorcar Jr* (Barasat). 

Apart from Gadkari, 17 candidates declared from Maharashtra include sitting parliamentarians *Gopinath Munde* (Beed), *Hansraj Ahir* (Chandrapur), *Dilip Gandhi* (Ahmadnagar) and former MP Kirit Somaiya (Mumbai North East). 

The party fielded former *lawmaker Kiren Rijiju from Arunachal West* and another former parliamentarian *Tapir Gao* from Arunachal East. *Shripad Y Naik* was retained from North Goa and *Narendra K. Sawaikar* has been fielded from South Goa. 

In Odisha, the BJP has fielded *Jual Oram* from Sundargarh and Sangeeta Kumari Singh Deo from Bolangir. The party declared six candidates from Odisha. The party retained *Virender Kashyap* as its candidate from Shimla.

Good news is that, none of these candidates have any corruption or criminal cases against them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Not again: The confusing farce called the Third Front is back | Firstpost


----------



## narcon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Deoband cleric declares support for Narendra Modi | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Deoband cleric declares support for Narendra Modi | The Indian Express




Great move by Muslim Cleric. Muslims are coming out of delusion created by congress. Why should they remain a pet vote bank of some party which has always back stabbed them . In fact I wold like Muslims to vote individually rather than a block. Nice move by cleric.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

sarthak said:


> I'm losing hope with every passing day. BJP letting people like Paswan join proves beyond doubt that they are no better than Al Kangress. Seems like God has abandoned this country. There was one hope in the form of AAP and they proved to be useless leftists. Though I'm a Namo Supporter , I hope Nitish Kumar retains Bihar. He has done to Bihar what people like Lalu and Paswan couldn't do in 20 years. Nitish might be sickular , but he has certainly delivered good administration. Another 5 years with Lalu/Paswan and Bihar will be back to the stone age like it has been for the greater part of its history.



Whats wrong in that deal ? those 7 seats wont make paswan a king maker or anything ,But in other hand BJP can attract dalit votes in bihar and UP using paswan i feel its a good deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> Not again: The confusing farce called the Third Front is back | Firstpost




It is a flock opportunist who have come together for power only. They will mate same fate as congress.


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


> Great move by Muslim Cleric. Muslims are coming out of delusion created by congress. Why should they remain a pet vote bank of some party which has always back stabbed them . In fact I wold like Muslims to vote individually rather than a block. Nice move by cleric.


As Modi says, Sabka Saath Sabka Vikas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi's continuous campaign reveals he is a hard worker. He is my good friend too, says DMK chief M Karunanidhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Narendra Modi's continuous campaign reveals he is a hard worker. He is my good friend too, says DMK chief M Karunanidhi




Yes he is a man of principle. He is introvert as it is said to me by his close friend. His family has never taken any advantage of his position. One of his brother has rationing food grain shop. Other was working in a cloth meal. His sister in law is in LIC. One brother is a social worker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Yes he is a man of principle. He is introvert as it is said to me by his close friend. His family has never taken any advantage of his position. One of his brother has rationing food grain shop. Other was working in a cloth meal. His sister in law is in LIC. One brother is a social worker.




Are u telling me  I am from gujrat I know namo ....dmk bjp alliance on the card ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> Are u telling me  I am from gujrat I know namo ....dmk bjp alliance on the card ?


I am against alliance with DMK. It won't help much to NDA(at best 5-7 seats) but It will make sure that AIDMK won't support BJP even after elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

desert warrior said:


> The Central Election Committee of the Bharatiya Janata Party met today under the Presidentship of Shri Rajnath Singh.
> 
> Meeting was attended by Shri L.K. Advani, Chairman, BJP Parliamentary Party, Smt. Sushma Swaraj, Leader of Opposition (Lok Sabha), Shri Arun Jaitley, Leader of Opposition (Rajya Sabha) and all the members of the Central Election Committee of the BJP.
> 
> The Committee has decided the following names for the ensuing Lok Sabha Elections 2014 of different States.
> Sl. Name of State Constituency No. & Name Name of Candidate
> 1. Arunachal Pradesh 1 Arunachal West Shri Kiren Rijijuji, Ex-MP
> 2. Arunachal Pradesh 2 Arunachal East Shri Tapir Gao, Ex-MP
> 3. Manipur 1 Inner Manipur Dr. R.K. Ranjan Singh
> 4. Manipur 2 Outer Manipur (ST) Prof. Gangmumei Kamei
> 5. Goa 1 North Goa Shri Shripad Yesso Naik, Sitting MP
> 6. Goa 2 South Goa Shri Narendra Keshav Sawaikar, State General Secretary
> 7. West Bengal 1 Cooch Behar (SC) Shri Hemchandra Burman,
> District President
> 8. West Bengal 3 Jalpaiguri (SC) Shri Satyalal Sarkar, Ex-DIG, SSB
> 9. West Bengal 6 Balurghat Shri Biswapriya Roychowdhary
> State General Secretary
> 10. West Bengal 7 Maldaha Uttar Shri Subashkrishna Goswami
> Elected Block Member
> 11. West Bengal 9 Jangipur Shri Samrat Ghosh, District General Secretary
> 12. West Bengal 11 Murshidabad Shri Sujit Kumar Ghosh, Retd. IPS
> 13. West Bengal 12 Krishnanagar Shri Satyabrata Mukherjee, Ex-MP & Central Minister
> 14. West Bengal 13 Ranaghat (SC) Dr. Supravat Biswas, National Executive Member
> 15. West Bengal 16 Dum Dum Shri Tapan Sikdar, Ex-MP & Central Minister
> 16. West Bengal 17 Barasat Shri P.C. Sarkar (Jr.), World Famous Magician
> 17. West Bengal 20 Mathurapur (SC) Shri Tapan Naskar, District General Secretary
> 18. West Bengal 21 Diamond Harbour Shri Avijit Das, State BJYM Member
> 19. West Bengal 23 Kolkata Dakshin Shri Tathagata Roy, Ex State President
> 20. West Bengal 24 Kolkata Uttar Shri Rahul Sinha, State President
> 21. West Bengal 25 Howrah Shri George Baker, Film Actor (Christian Minority)
> 22. West Bengal 26 Uluberia Shri R.K. Mahanti, Retd. IPS
> 23. West Bengal 36 Bankura Dr. Subash Sarkar, State Vice President
> 24. Odisha 2 Sundargarh (ST) Shri Jual Oram, Former Minister
> 25. Odisha 3 Sambalpur Shri Suresh Pujari, State Gen. Secy., and Ex-State President
> 26. Odisha 9 Dhenkanal Shri Rudra Narayan Pani, Ex-MP (Rajya Sabha)
> 27. Odisha 10 Bolangir Smt. Sangeeta Kumari Singh Deo,
> Ex-MP
> 28. Odisha 12 Nabarangpur (ST) Shri Parsuram Majhi, State Vice President and Ex-MP
> 29. Odisha 16 Jagatsinghpur (SC) Shri Baidhar Mallik, Ex-MLA
> 30. Maharashtra 2 Dhule Dr. Subhash Bhamre, Famous Cancer Surgeon
> 31. Maharashtra 3 Jalgaon Shri Ashok Tapiram Patil, (A.T. Nana Patil), Sitting MP
> 32. Maharashtra 4 Raver Shri Haribhau Javle, Sitting MP
> 33. Maharashtra 6 Akola Shri Sanjya Dhotre, Sitting MP
> 34. Maharashtra 10 Nagpur Shri Nitin Gadkari, Ex-National President
> 35. Maharashtra 11 Bhandara - Gondiya Shri Nana Patole, Sitting MLA
> 36. Maharashtra 12 Gadchiroli-Chimur (ST) Shri Ashok Nete, State President, ST Morcha
> 37. Maharashtra 13 Chandrapur Shri Hansraj Ahir, Sitting MP
> 38. Maharashtra 16 Nanded Shri D.B. Patil, Ex-MP
> 39. Maharashtra 18 Jalna Shri Ravsaheb Danve Patil, Sitting MP
> 40. Maharashtra 20 Dindori (ST) Shri Harishchandra Chowhan, Sitting MP
> 41. Maharashtra 22 Palghar (ST) Ad. Chintaman Vanga, Sitting MLA & Ex-MP
> 42. Maharashtra 26 Mumbai North Shri Gopal Shetti, Sitting MLA
> 43. Maharashtra 28 Mumbai North East Dr. Kirit Somaiya, Ex-MP
> 44. Maharashtra 37 Ahmadnagar Shri Dilip Gandhi, Sitting MP
> 45. Maharashtra 39 Beed Shri Gopinath Munde, Dy. Leader of Opposition, Lok Sabha
> 46. Maharashtra 44 Sangli Shri Sanjaykaka Patil, Ex-MLA
> 47. Himachal Pradesh 1 Kangra Shri Shanta Kumar, Ex-CM and Ex-Minister
> 48. Himachal Pradesh 3 Hamirpur Shri Anurag Thakur, Sitting MP and National President BJYM
> 49. Himachal Pradesh 4 Shimla (SC) Shri Virendra Kashyap, Sitting MP
> 50. Jammu & Kashmir 1 Baramulla Shri Gulam Mohammad Meer,
> 51. Jammu & Kashmir 3 Anantnag Mushtaq Ahmad Malik, Nurabadi
> 52. Jammu & Kashmir 4 Ladakh Shri Thunpsthan Chhewang, National Executive Member
> 53. Jammu & Kashmir 5 Udhampur Dr. Jitendra Singh, National Executive Member & State Spokesperson
> 54. Jammu & Kashmir 6 Jammu Shri Jugal Kishore Sharma, State President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thawarchand Gehlot)
> 
> National General Secretary, BJP
> 
> 
> Press : Ist List of Candidate for Lok Sabha Election 2014


this is good


desert warrior said:


> The Central Election Committee of the Bharatiya Janata Party met today under the Presidentship of Shri Rajnath Singh.
> 
> Meeting was attended by Shri L.K. Advani, Chairman, BJP Parliamentary Party, Smt. Sushma Swaraj, Leader of Opposition (Lok Sabha), Shri Arun Jaitley, Leader of Opposition (Rajya Sabha) and all the members of the Central Election Committee of the BJP.
> 
> The Committee has decided the following names for the ensuing Lok Sabha Elections 2014 of different States.
> Sl. Name of State Constituency No. & Name Name of Candidate
> 1. Arunachal Pradesh 1 Arunachal West Shri Kiren Rijijuji, Ex-MP
> 2. Arunachal Pradesh 2 Arunachal East Shri Tapir Gao, Ex-MP
> 3. Manipur 1 Inner Manipur Dr. R.K. Ranjan Singh
> 4. Manipur 2 Outer Manipur (ST) Prof. Gangmumei Kamei
> 5. Goa 1 North Goa Shri Shripad Yesso Naik, Sitting MP
> 6. Goa 2 South Goa Shri Narendra Keshav Sawaikar, State General Secretary
> 7. West Bengal 1 Cooch Behar (SC) Shri Hemchandra Burman,
> District President
> 8. West Bengal 3 Jalpaiguri (SC) Shri Satyalal Sarkar, Ex-DIG, SSB
> 9. West Bengal 6 Balurghat Shri Biswapriya Roychowdhary
> State General Secretary
> 10. West Bengal 7 Maldaha Uttar Shri Subashkrishna Goswami
> Elected Block Member
> 11. West Bengal 9 Jangipur Shri Samrat Ghosh, District General Secretary
> 12. West Bengal 11 Murshidabad Shri Sujit Kumar Ghosh, Retd. IPS
> 13. West Bengal 12 Krishnanagar Shri Satyabrata Mukherjee, Ex-MP & Central Minister
> 14. West Bengal 13 Ranaghat (SC) Dr. Supravat Biswas, National Executive Member
> 15. West Bengal 16 Dum Dum Shri Tapan Sikdar, Ex-MP & Central Minister
> 16. West Bengal 17 Barasat Shri P.C. Sarkar (Jr.), World Famous Magician
> 17. West Bengal 20 Mathurapur (SC) Shri Tapan Naskar, District General Secretary
> 18. West Bengal 21 Diamond Harbour Shri Avijit Das, State BJYM Member
> 19. West Bengal 23 Kolkata Dakshin Shri Tathagata Roy, Ex State President
> 20. West Bengal 24 Kolkata Uttar Shri Rahul Sinha, State President
> 21. West Bengal 25 Howrah Shri George Baker, Film Actor (Christian Minority)
> 22. West Bengal 26 Uluberia Shri R.K. Mahanti, Retd. IPS
> 23. West Bengal 36 Bankura Dr. Subash Sarkar, State Vice President
> 24. Odisha 2 Sundargarh (ST) Shri Jual Oram, Former Minister
> 25. Odisha 3 Sambalpur Shri Suresh Pujari, State Gen. Secy., and Ex-State President
> 26. Odisha 9 Dhenkanal Shri Rudra Narayan Pani, Ex-MP (Rajya Sabha)
> 27. Odisha 10 Bolangir Smt. Sangeeta Kumari Singh Deo,
> Ex-MP
> 28. Odisha 12 Nabarangpur (ST) Shri Parsuram Majhi, State Vice President and Ex-MP
> 29. Odisha 16 Jagatsinghpur (SC) Shri Baidhar Mallik, Ex-MLA
> 30. Maharashtra 2 Dhule Dr. Subhash Bhamre, Famous Cancer Surgeon
> 31. Maharashtra 3 Jalgaon Shri Ashok Tapiram Patil, (A.T. Nana Patil), Sitting MP
> 32. Maharashtra 4 Raver Shri Haribhau Javle, Sitting MP
> 33. Maharashtra 6 Akola Shri Sanjya Dhotre, Sitting MP
> 34. Maharashtra 10 Nagpur Shri Nitin Gadkari, Ex-National President
> 35. Maharashtra 11 Bhandara - Gondiya Shri Nana Patole, Sitting MLA
> 36. Maharashtra 12 Gadchiroli-Chimur (ST) Shri Ashok Nete, State President, ST Morcha
> 37. Maharashtra 13 Chandrapur Shri Hansraj Ahir, Sitting MP
> 38. Maharashtra 16 Nanded Shri D.B. Patil, Ex-MP
> 39. Maharashtra 18 Jalna Shri Ravsaheb Danve Patil, Sitting MP
> 40. Maharashtra 20 Dindori (ST) Shri Harishchandra Chowhan, Sitting MP
> 41. Maharashtra 22 Palghar (ST) Ad. Chintaman Vanga, Sitting MLA & Ex-MP
> 42. Maharashtra 26 Mumbai North Shri Gopal Shetti, Sitting MLA
> 43. Maharashtra 28 Mumbai North East Dr. Kirit Somaiya, Ex-MP
> 44. Maharashtra 37 Ahmadnagar Shri Dilip Gandhi, Sitting MP
> 45. Maharashtra 39 Beed Shri Gopinath Munde, Dy. Leader of Opposition, Lok Sabha
> 46. Maharashtra 44 Sangli Shri Sanjaykaka Patil, Ex-MLA
> 47. Himachal Pradesh 1 Kangra Shri Shanta Kumar, Ex-CM and Ex-Minister
> 48. Himachal Pradesh 3 Hamirpur Shri Anurag Thakur, Sitting MP and National President BJYM
> 49. Himachal Pradesh 4 Shimla (SC) Shri Virendra Kashyap, Sitting MP
> 50. Jammu & Kashmir 1 Baramulla Shri Gulam Mohammad Meer,
> 51. Jammu & Kashmir 3 Anantnag Mushtaq Ahmad Malik, Nurabadi
> 52. Jammu & Kashmir 4 Ladakh Shri Thunpsthan Chhewang, National Executive Member
> 53. Jammu & Kashmir 5 Udhampur Dr. Jitendra Singh, National Executive Member & State Spokesperson
> 54. Jammu & Kashmir 6 Jammu Shri Jugal Kishore Sharma, State President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thawarchand Gehlot)
> 
> National General Secretary, BJP
> 
> 
> Press : Ist List of Candidate for Lok Sabha Election 2014


BJP did a good job by selecting candidates early for east India seats. candidates will have more time for campaigning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Shameless Modi insults Indian Army in the meeting with Shopkeepers and traders 
*
*Feku Modi says "Indian Traders are more brave then Indian troops"*


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Shameless Modi insults Indian Army in the meeting with Shopkeepers and traders
> *
> *Feku Modi says "Indian Traders are more brave then Indian troops"*




How many times u r going to post this news ? Kuch naya laao yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SwAggeR said:


> Try to learn kid, it was LJP which ditched Congress not that Congress which kicked LJP.



Have u changed ur diaper kid? From the day one i used to say Feku fans are ill informed and media hype blind kids.

Now read what ur new God Ram Vilas Paswan says:

*“We made the decision after Congress showed its lethargic attitude towards our party. They are underestimating us.”*

He says congress ditched LJP. 

Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP confirms alliance with BJP; calls Congress a ditcher - daily.bhaskar.com

*Ram Vilas Paswan in the press conference have said that he have gone to meet Congress president and other leaders several times but Congress was not so keen on the alliance with LJP as LJP was not able to win even a single seat last time.*


Don't expect spoon feeding every time.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

kaykay said:


> I am against alliance with DMK. It won't help much to NDA(at best 5-7 seats) but It will make sure that AIDMK won't support BJP even after elections.



No buddy, it is as good as the alliance with LJP. We need partners. 7-10 seats will be a good number. BJP should welcome all and any partners, except congress and its fake parties like AAP, Left, BSP, SP etc.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jason bourne said:


> How many times u r going to post this news ? Kuch naya laao yaar



1.) Go to my post history and see for your self i have posted it only single time.

2.) Hence stop ur BS.

3.) Aur naya bhi layenge, as the elections will come near feku will have many foot in mouth incidents.

4.) As Feku is thick skull. Presently he is having gorilla attacks, hit and run he never faces media or take questions. Just go to any city shoots from hp and run away. Slowly he will be forced to take on media and public queries and he will be exposed.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Delhi Court summons Kejriwal in Gadkari defamation case*

In more trouble for former Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal, a Delhi court has summoned him in a criminal defamation case filed against him by Bharatiya Janata party (BJP) leader Nitin Gadkari.
Kejriwal will have to appear in court on April 7 in connection with the case. This comes after the BJP leader had filed a defamation suit against Kejriwal after he named him in AAP's list of 'India's most corrupt' leaders.

Senior advocate Pinki Anand and advocate Ajay Digpaul, who had appeared for Gadkari, had argued that Kejriwal had made the statement against the BJP leader with a "malafide intention" to tarnish the image and lower the dignity of their client.

The counsel had contended that Kejriwal had made "baseless and false allegation" against 57-year-old Gadkari. The court had on February 18 recorded statements of Gadkari and advocate Neeraj as complainant witnesses in the complaint.

Gadkari in his statement had claimed the former Delhi Chief Minister had included his name in the list of alleged corrupt politician to tarnish his public image. "The accused (Kejriwal) is in the habit of making false

and defamatory statements without any basis. The statements made by the accused and his party members have damaged and tarnished my image in the eyes of the people.

"The said statements have been made maliciously by the accused person and his party people with the knowledge that the same are false, without any basis and with the malafide intention to defame and tarnish my reputation," he had said.

The former BJP President had said that on January 31, Kejriwal had issued a list of alleged "India's most corrupt" in which he had named various politicians, including him. Kejriwal had accused several politicians of being "corrupt" and had said AAP will field candidates against them in coming Lok Sabha polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Modi ji says Bhagat Singh was jailed in andaman...................

my reaction - LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Ram Vilas Paswan LJP's lone MLA** quits party to protest alliance with BJP *

LJP MLA quits party to protest alliance with BJP - The Times of India


*Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP have:*

*MP = 0 ("Zero") *

*MLA = 0 ("Zero") 

The gain for BJP+ LJP = 0 ("Zero")*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Big jolt to Congress in district - The Hindu


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Prometheus said:


> Modi ji says Bhagat Singh was jailed in andaman...................
> 
> my reaction - LOL



He is thick headed with no knowledge of history, geography of India or economy or science. 

He just shoots from hip as he knows that even when he says Alexander reached Ganges in Bihar or sardar patel's birth anniversary as death anniversary or swami vivekanad was in regular touch with SP Mukerji etc. etc. 

His fans and Apco army will jump up an down and cheer him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

‪#‎AAP‬ funded and managed by International Agencies to bring down the democratically elected government. This lady suspected to be a jew intelligence official has participated in the conspiracies in Egypt, Syria, Libya & Brazil and god knows where else.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Modi sends Sardar Bhagat Singh to Andaman jail*

Feku Modi again proves that he is thick headed with no knowledge or history or geography of India. 

BJP used to say they are patriot but how can they have a leader who don't know anything about Sardar Bhagat Singh or Swami Vivekanand or even BJPs founder SP Mukharji  



Narendra Modi sends Bhagat Singh to Andaman jail

Modi sends Bhagat Singh to Andaman jail - newsR

Modi sends Bhagat Singh to Andaman jail - The Times of India

Modi sends Bhagat Singh to Andaman jail - Rediff Realtime News

modi sends bhagat singh to andaman jail

modi goof up again, sent bhagat singh to andaman islands - मोदी ने इस बार भगत सिंह पर की गलती - Amar Ujala

chutia racist modi dont remember historic facts how he will run country - Miindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Tourism dept supporting illegal Russian business: NGO - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Modi sends Sardar Bhagat Singh to Andaman jail*
> 
> Feku Modi again proves that he is thick headed with no knowledge or history or geography of India.
> 
> BJP used to say they are patriot but how can they have a leader who don't know anything about Sardar Bhagat Singh or Swami Vivekanand or even BJPs founder SP Mukharji
> 
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi sends Bhagat Singh to Andaman jail
> 
> Modi sends Bhagat Singh to Andaman jail - newsR
> 
> Modi sends Bhagat Singh to Andaman jail - The Times of India
> 
> Modi sends Bhagat Singh to Andaman jail - Rediff Realtime News
> 
> modi sends bhagat singh to andaman jail
> 
> modi goof up again, sent bhagat singh to andaman islands - मोदी ने इस बार भगत सिंह पर की गलती - Amar Ujala
> 
> chutia racist modi dont remember historic facts how he will run country - Miindia.com


True 
You have convinced me to vote for Owl.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Are u telling me  I am from gujrat I know namo ....dmk bjp alliance on the card ?





Bhai Zakir said:


> *Shameless Modi insults Indian Army in the meeting with Shopkeepers and traders
> *
> *Feku Modi says "Indian Traders are more brave then Indian troops"*




*FAKE quote,*

*The true statement is here. *

*Narendra Modi bats for e-commerce, says traders more risk taking than soldiers | NDTV.com*



Bhai Zakir said:


> *Ram Vilas Paswan LJP's lone MLA** quits party to protest alliance with BJP *
> 
> LJP MLA quits party to protest alliance with BJP - The Times of India
> 
> 
> *Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP have:*
> 
> *MP = 0 ("Zero") *
> 
> *MLA = 0 ("Zero")
> 
> The gain for BJP+ LJP = 0 ("Zero")*




Wow. You made zero for BJP. Now try to relax.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Tallest BJP Leader and former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee's niece Karuna Shukla joins Congress, slams Narendra Modi*

Hitting out at Mr Modi, Ms Shukla said* the BJP has declared such a person its prime ministerial candidate *

*"who did not fulfill the duty of a husband or rajdharma when he was chief minister.*

If such a person talks about discharging rashtradharma, I will call it plain dishonesty".

Atal Bihari Vajpayee's niece Karuna Shukla joins Congress, slams Narendra Modi | NDTV.com

Atal Bihari Vajpayee's niece Karuna Shukla joins Congress : India, News - India Today

Vajpayee's niece Karuna Shukla joins Congress - Hindustan Times

Atal Bihari Vajpayee's niece Karuna Shukla joins Congress - The Economic Times

Cong hunts for big names; nets Atal's niece, TRS MP - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Mr. Champavat, Master Trainer of BJP (Bhrashtachar Jaganewali Party) inviting you for training in corruption. He teaches 'A to Z' of corruption. Ask#feku if have any doubt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

SarthakGanguly said:


> True
> You have convinced me to vote for Owl.



A fool can not be convinced and made wise overnight. It requires thirst for knowledge, information and hard work from a fool to be wise and rational otherwise he remain prone to media hype, fake propogenda and cheerleader all of his life. Bhed chal main zindagi khatam ho jati hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Modi has made his opponent loose mental balance. Whether they are from political or Non political This effect is becoming More and more visible as Modi gets strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Who is the Aam Aadmi? - The Hindu: Mobile Edition

Who is the Aam Aadmi?
Jan 25, 2014 05:41 PM , By NISSIM MANNATHUKKAREN | 19 comments 




One of us? Photo: K. Bhagya Prakash

We cannot become the "common man" by simply wearing a cap or chanting “main bhi aam aadmi”.
_As far as men go, it is not what they are that interests me, but what they can become._

*Jean-Paul Sartre*

A couple of years ago, my then four-year-old daughter asked me, “What are all these tiny shoes doing here?” She was pointing to the mountain of shoes in glass cases. There were nearly 80,000 pairs, including 8,000 that belonged to children. We were at the Auschwitz-Birkenau State Museum in Poland, at the site of the deadliest concentration camp of Nazi Germany. I pretended not to hear her question and looked away. I did not tell her that it was _people_ — common people like us, _aam aadmi_, if you will — who manned the camps; that it was common people who sent other people to gas chambers; that it was the people who elected Adolf Hitler to power. It was ordinary people who eliminated nearly one million of their countrymen in Rwanda. And gathered in Naroda Patiya to loot, rape and burn their own neighbours.

The _aam aadmi_ has risen. And we must celebrate that. But what do we mean by the _aam aadmi_? Does it include people who live in a 27-floor mansion surrounded by other people who live in slums?

The task of defining what is common and ordinary confronts us. What classes and what standards of living are excluded from the definition of ‘common’? Even if we empirically account for that, there will still remain moral and ethical questions about what values commonness should imply. Because we have already seen what ordinary people are capable of doing to other ordinary people.

We cannot wish away these questions by simply wearing the _aam aadmi_ cap or chanting, “main bhi aam aadmi”. ‘The people’ cannot be a singular entity devoid of complexities and contradictions, or of class, gender, and ethnic divisions. If we do not recognise these divisions, and a democratic way to mediate these conflicts, democracy turns hollow. The rule by ‘the people’, as theorists Michael Hardt and Antonio Negri argue, can become the rule of ‘the one’ over ‘the many’. This is the irony of the people as a collective turning authoritarian and dictatorial, capable of committing the worst atrocities.

One of the dangers of celebrating the rise of the people is the equating of ‘people’ with ‘most popular’. Democracy is not just a question of ‘opening the phone lines’ and asking what the people think (as a certain television anchor threatens to every night). If we go by what is most popular, we might have to conclude _Big Boss_ on television is the most democratic activity in the country because it involves voting! In fact, a few years ago in the UK, when _Big Brother_ (the parent of _Big Boss_) was the reality television rage, there were debates about whether more young people were voting in it than in the general elections.

People in a democracy are an ethical category, not just an empirical one. We are not born as a people, we become one. By our social locations, all of us are not the _aam aadmi_; even those who are might not have the desires and aspirations of one. But all of us can become the _aam aadmi_. What is more important is deciding what kind of _aam aadmi_ we should become.

Historically, the most just outcomes have resulted when social and political struggles have alluded not only to a concept of the people, but when the concept represented the most marginalised and oppressed in society. Unless the concept of the _aam aadmi_ does that, the ordinariness and commonness it claims become vacuous.

When the Mexican government tried to tarnish Subcomandante Marcos, the legendary leader of the Zapatistas (who fight for the rights of the indigenous people of the Mexican state of Chiapas) by branding him gay, Marcos responded:

‘Yes, Marcos is gay. Marcos is gay in San Francisco, black in South Africa, an Asian in Europe, a Chicano in San Ysidro, an anarchist in Spain, a Palestinian in Israel, a Mayan Indian in the streets of San Cristobal, a Jew in Germany, a Gypsy in Poland, a Mohawk in Quebec, a pacifist in Bosnia, a single woman on the Metro at 10pm, a peasant without land, a gang member in the slums, an unemployed worker, an unhappy student and, of course, a Zapatista in the mountains.’

Can the _aam aadmi_ become, like Marcos, ‘all the exploited and oppressed minorities resisting and saying ‘Enough’'? Can the _aam aadmi_ become, like Marcos, ‘every minority now beginning to speak and every majority that must shut up and listen’? Can the _aam aadmi_ become a Dalit in Khairlanji, an Adivasi in Bastar, a Kashmiri woman in Kunan Poshpora, and a Thangjam Manorama in Manipur?

Should the _aam aadmi_ only represent their immediate needs and aspirations or should they be equally aware of a world beyond themselves? Should they only be proud patriots or be aware of a larger responsibility beyond one’s country to humanity itself? Finally, in our precarious present, should the _aam aadmi_ not plausibly have a responsibility to save the planet?

If there is no recognition of these questions and no attempt at providing some answers, there will be nothing _aam_ about the _aam aadmi_. On the other hand, if one does attempt it, even the people in 27-floor homes can aspire to become the _aam aadmi_. In that sense, it is disingenuous to claim that the _aam aadmi_ does not have any ideology. If there is an ethical imputation to the concept of the _aam aadmi_, it cannot but have a robust ideology.

The people, as history shows, are caught in what the philosopher Theodor Adorno calls the “dialectic of culture and barbarism”. After all, it is the people who stormed the Bastille to overthrow monarchy, and it is the same people who participated in the most successful slave rebellion in Haiti.

Let us continue our search for the _aam aadmi_ who will refuse to serve as the janitors, clerks, guards, and managers of the Auschwitzes, Rwandas, and Naroda Patiyas of the future. Let us _build_ our own _aam aadmi_.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Tallest BJP Leader and former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee's niece Karuna Shukla joins Congress, slams Narendra Modi




WOW!!!!!!!


This is happening for first time in India it seems.

Who is Menka gandhi and Varun Gandhi?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


> Modi has made his opponent loose mental balance. Whether they are from political or Non political This effect is becoming More and more visible as Modi gets strong.


Have you noticed that no one listen to Congressi propagandas and Congress is losing support with every day passing even though they try to attack Modi as much as possible? No one is listening them even if sometimes they are right. LOLs Modi has already won the hearts!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Actual AAP's emergence is very good for India. Shias and Sunni's are spiting. More Muslim votes will split between secular (Fake) Parties. Muslim votes will be badly divided now. Soon they will loose the ability to influence election result as as a block. Good for them and good for country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> *A fool can not be convinced and made wise overnight. *It requires thirst for knowledge, information and hard work from a fool to be wise and rational otherwise he remain prone to media hype, fake propogenda and cheerleader all of his life. *Bhed chal main zindagi khatam ho jati hain*.



This is Brutal truth about you & no one try to convince you. 

Foolishness & Pride goes hand in hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Mr. Champavat, Master Trainer of BJP (Bhrashtachar Jaganewali Party) inviting you for training in corruption. He teaches 'A to Z' of corruption. Ask#feku if have any doubt




When we have grand master like Sonia, who will go to poor man you said????



kaykay said:


> Have you noticed that no one listen to Congressi propagandas and Congress is losing support with every day passing even though they try to attack Modi as much as possible? No one is listening them even if sometimes they are right. LOLs Modi has already won the hearts!!




Pagla gayen hai Bechare!!!!!!!!

We should have sympathy for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Kannada Superstar and MLA CP Yogeshwar to join Congress*

'Jumping Jack' Yogeshwar to puncture his 'Cycle' to join Congress

*Popular Odia film actor Joins Congress*

Bijay Mohanty Joins Congress -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

AIIMS inaugurated in Raipur - The Times of India


RAIPUR: Union minister for health and family welfare, Ghulam Nabi Azad on Thursday announced to set up a Rs 120 crore cancer institute at Bilaspur and a cancer research centre at Manendragarh in north Chhattisgarh. He was here to inaugurate the All India Institute of Medical Sciences (AIIMS), Raipur.

Dedicating the 160-bed hospital here, he said the proposed centre to be set up at Manendragarh, at an estimated cost of Rs 45 crore, would cater to medical needs of tribals. Referring to steps being taken to improve facilities at AIIMS, Raipur, Azad said 4089 posts of doctors, employees and other officers have been sanctioned.

"Our country requires more hospitals with well-equipped doctors and nurses. For states like Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Odisha, Bihar and Jammu and Kashmir, Medical Council of India (MCI) has made changes in its rules, as now 20-acre land is being provided for these states. For proper healthcare of kids and pregnant women in rural parts of the country, 'Asha Scheme' has played an important role," he added.Speaking on the occasion, chief minister Raman Singh promised to take initiative to increase the 160-bedded hospital with 1,000 beds.

He said state government has already initiated a series of steps during the last 10 years, to improve medical education facilities, by establishing medical colleges at Jagdalur and Raigarh. While a medical college is being set up at Rajnandgaon, a new medical college is proposed for Sarguja. Referring to a vast population in Chhattisgarh, Odisha and Jharkhand suffering from genetic disorder of sickle cell anaemia, Singh urged the union minister to set up a national level centre for treatment and research on the disease at Raipur. He said lack of infrastructure was not only a challenge being faced by health sector, but the state is also facing challenge of reducing Maternal Mortality Rate (MMR) and Infant Mortality rate (IMR) and other complex ailments.

Union minister of state for agriculture and food processing, Charandas Mahant, state health minister, Amar Agrawal, union health secretary Lav Kumar Verma, state chief secretary, Sunil Kumar and AIIMS, director, Nitin Nagarkar were among those present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Feku Modi fan cheerleaders exposed*

Modi insults Shaheed Sardar Bhagat Singh and shows his knowledge and low iq level but they are silent and busy in Modi feet licking but if it was not Feku Modi they must be calling for blood. 

Shameless bot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Sibal Sir looking for alternate career ??
Salman Khan calls AR Rahman 'average' at album launch with Kapil Sibal : Bollywood, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

2 days back I watched the news of Rahul rally. Rahul baba was angry. Rajat sharma told in his analysis that it seems that Rahul is trained to deliver the speech in anger. 

This is the impression of Pappu. Pappu ko to gussa karna bhi sikhana padta hai.



ranjeet said:


> Sibal Sir looking for alternate career ??
> Salman Khan calls AR Rahman 'average' at album launch with Kapil Sibal : Bollywood, News - India Today




This Gandu sibbal is trying to make over his image but it is too late. He will be third in Chadian chowk that is sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*SC refuses to extend interim bail of former minister in Modi Govt. Maya Kodnani*

SC refuses to extend interim bail of former Gujarat minister Maya Kodnani - The Times of India

*Stop all minor mineral mining in Gujarat immediately: Gujarat high court*

In certain cases, the state government has not mentioned the place or survey number of the land where mining takes place. *This looks like a magical trick. Irrespective of the period of grant or renewal, such mines must be cancelled immediately,” the court said in its order.*

Stop all minor mineral mining in Gujarat immediately: Gujarat high court | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Lok Sabha polls 2014: Nandan Nilekani heats up battle in India’s Silicon Valley - The Economic Times

BANGALORE: In Bangalore, the run-up to Lok Sabha elections have acquired some colour this time. InfosysBSE -0.34 % co-founder Nandan Nilekani, with his presence in the Bangalore South seat, is making a difference to the poll temperature. He is taking on BJP's five-term MP and former Union Minister H N Ananth Kumar. The rookie Aam Admi Party (AAP) is unlikely to miss the Bangalore opportunity.

India's Silicon Valley has three Lok Sabha seats - Bangalore North, South and Central, and .. 

Read more at:
Lok Sabha polls 2014: Nandan Nilekani heats up battle in India’s Silicon Valley - The Economic Times


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Feku Modi fan cheerleaders exposed*
> 
> Modi insults *Shaheed Sardar Bhagat Singh* and shows his knowledge and low iq level but they are silent and busy in Modi feet licking but if it was not Feku Modi they must be calling for blood.
> 
> Shameless bot.



European government calls him & others Extremist Terrorist. Why didn't Shameless Congress raised it voice against it?

Do you want me to tell more good deeds of Congress towards Shaeed Bhagat Singh?

Shameless Bot.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Congress govt. in Maharashtra working extra mile to help poor people*

*Cheaper drug-eluting stents save 100 lives*


MUMBAI: The public health department's crucial decision to negotiate with leading firms to halve the price of drug-eluting stents *has helped well over 100 poor patients in just a fortnight. *The cheaper stents were launched on February 5.

Public health minister Suresh Shetty had taken a lead in launching* the Rajiv Gandhi health scheme for below poverty line individuals on August 16, 2012*. A few months after the project was made operational, Shetty found that they had not benefitted in real terms due to the prohibitive cost of such stents.

*The scheme had a provision for Rs 18,000 to Rs 20,000 for angioplasty. *

*Quality stents were not available for Rs 20,000 though, as their prices ranged from Rs 45,000 to Rs 50,000.*

"Cardiologists brought to Shetty's notice that only bare metal stents were available for Rs 20,000. They added that considering advances in technology, the metal stent had become almost obsolete and immediate steps needed to be taken either to enhance the cost of treatment or reduce the cost of the stents,'' a senior bureaucrat told TOI.

*Shetty held a series of meetings with leading cardiologists and bureaucrats in the public health and medical education department.*

*This was followed by a proposal to float a tender and sign a rate contract with a section of firms to aid the poor. Accordingly, a tender was floated where quite a large number of firms involved in the manufacture and supply of drug-eluting stents participated.*

*Two leading firms agreed to provide them for Rs 24,750 each against the current price of Rs 50,000. "We have signed an agreement with the two firms. They will supply the stent with immediate effect,'' the bureaucrat said.*

*Cardiology professor Anil Kumar said the Rajiv Gandhi scheme was launched in August 2012 and till December 2012, angiography and angioplasty procedures were performed on 132 persons. In 2013, 300 persons benefitted from it.*

From January 1, 2014, to February 5, the procedure was performed on nearly 80 persons. But after the price was reduced by half on February 5, in the state-run J J Hospital alone, 35 persons were operated upon in a week. "It's indeed a small revolution. The price of the drug-eluting stent has been reduced from Rs 50,000 to Rs 24,750. It will benefit the poor who cannot afford costly stents,'' he added.

Kumar further said not just those covered under the health scheme, all patients who visit hospitals will also gain since the public health department has entered into a rate contract.

According to the bureaucrat, across the state, more than 100 patients benefitted from the reduced cost.
*
"We feel that the public health department must draft a comprehensive action plan for reducing the cost of treatment not just in government, but all private hospitals too,'' he said.*

Cheaper drug-eluting stents save 100 lives - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

The Congress which watched Bhagat sing hanged silently and didn't raise the voice to save Bhagat singh, rajguru and sukhdev remembers Bhat singh in the time of election. 

What a shame?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Maulana Suhaib Qasmi, head of Jamaat Ulema-e-Hind announced his support for *BJP* NaMo

*Deoband cleric declares support for Narendra Modi*
Written by Mohd Faisal Fareed | Lucknow | February 28, 2014






*Qasmi ruled out the stigma of Gujarat riots on Modi, claiming the court has given him a clean chit.* (Picture for representation purpose only)

*Maulana Suhaib Qasmi heads Jamaat Ulema-e-Hind, which claims to have 16,000 clerics as members*

A Deoband-based cleric Maulana Suhaib Qasmi has announced his support for BJP prime ministerial Narendra Modi in the Lok Sabha elections. The decision has created a stir in the area with some sporadic protests by local clerics.

Qasmi ruled out the stigma of Gujarat riots on Modi, claiming the court has given him a clean chit. “Then why do we support Congress, which is also responsible for several riots. Supporting Mulayam Singh and Mayawati is indirectly supporting Congress. So better go with the BJP with your set of conditions,” he stated.

*“I have studied at Darul Uloom Deoband and have connections. People are coming out in my support. Muslims also want change and are craving for development,”* he said.

Qasmi, who heads Jamaat Ulema-e-Hind which claims to have nearly 16,000 Muslim clerics as its members, has also announced to hold a conference of Muslim Ulemas in Saharanpur in the first week of March.

“*There is no harm in trying BJP once. We should deliberate on a development agenda for the community while bargaining for support. No personal interest should be there, which is a practice,”* he said.

“*When the Madani family which includes both uncle-nephew duo Arshad Madani and Mehmood Madani can change their support to different political parties in every election, there is no harm in supporting Modi. We have given the slogan ‘Vote For Change’, Qasmi told The Indian Express.*

A native of Bijnore, Qasmi is extensively touring Muzaffarnagar, Saharanpur and Deoband to garner support for Modi.

*“I announced my decision publicly on February 24 in Deoband. I am not regretting my decision which I took after interacting with senior BJP leaders including Nitin Gadkari, Tarun Vijay, Indresh Kumar, Ramlal and J P Nadda. “After deliberations with them I decided to support BJP,” he stated.*

Qasmi claimed his campaign has support from several local clerics. “You will be surprised when I will organise a conference of clerics. Muslims want to get rid of Madani family who use Deoband seminary for their personal interests. Innocent students are mobilised for their meetings so that they can show crowd,” he said.


Deoband cleric declares support for Narendra Modi | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Congress govt. in Maharashtra working extra mile to help poor people*
> *Cheaper drug-eluting stents save 100 lives*
> 
> 
> MUMBAI: The public health department's crucial decision to negotiate with leading firms to halve the price of drug-eluting stents *has helped well over 100 poor patients in just a fortnight. *The cheaper stents were launched on February 5.
> 
> Public health minister Suresh Shetty had taken a lead in launching* the Rajiv Gandhi health scheme for below poverty line individuals on August 16, 2012*. A few months after the project was made operational, Shetty found that they had not benefitted in real terms due to the prohibitive cost of such stents.
> 
> *The scheme had a provision for Rs 18,000 to Rs 20,000 for angioplasty. *
> 
> *Quality stents were not available for Rs 20,000 though, as their prices ranged from Rs 45,000 to Rs 50,000.*
> 
> "Cardiologists brought to Shetty's notice that only bare metal stents were available for Rs 20,000. They added that considering advances in technology, the metal stent had become almost obsolete and immediate steps needed to be taken either to enhance the cost of treatment or reduce the cost of the stents,'' a senior bureaucrat told TOI.
> 
> *Shetty held a series of meetings with leading cardiologists and bureaucrats in the public health and medical education department.*
> 
> *This was followed by a proposal to float a tender and sign a rate contract with a section of firms to aid the poor. Accordingly, a tender was floated where quite a large number of firms involved in the manufacture and supply of drug-eluting stents participated.*
> 
> *Two leading firms agreed to provide them for Rs 24,750 each against the current price of Rs 50,000. "We have signed an agreement with the two firms. They will supply the stent with immediate effect,'' the bureaucrat said.*
> 
> *Cardiology professor Anil Kumar said the Rajiv Gandhi scheme was launched in August 2012 and till December 2012, angiography and angioplasty procedures were performed on 132 persons. In 2013, 300 persons benefitted from it.*
> 
> From January 1, 2014, to February 5, the procedure was performed on nearly 80 persons. But after the price was reduced by half on February 5, in the state-run J J Hospital alone, 35 persons were operated upon in a week. "It's indeed a small revolution. The price of the drug-eluting stent has been reduced from Rs 50,000 to Rs 24,750. It will benefit the poor who cannot afford costly stents,'' he added.
> 
> Kumar further said not just those covered under the health scheme, all patients who visit hospitals will also gain since the public health department has entered into a rate contract.
> 
> According to the bureaucrat, across the state, more than 100 patients benefitted from the reduced cost.
> *"We feel that the public health department must draft a comprehensive action plan for reducing the cost of treatment not just in government, but all private hospitals too,'' he said.*
> 
> Cheaper drug-eluting stents save 100 lives - The Times of India


 

*Just to fill Pocket.*

*What next, Sirji? Rs 1,000 cr Maharashtra fake students scam | Firstpost*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Congress govt. in Maharashtra working extra mile to help poor people*
> *Cheaper drug-eluting stents save 100 lives*


Why were they asleep for so long? I mean our Armed forces are made to operate obsolete machinery and equipment, but Rahul Gandhi Shamelessly clears the One Rank One pay pension and presents himself as messiah for Armed personnel? 
Same goes for this election stunt, yeh Sarkar chutdo pe kyon baithi rahi 10 saal tak. Election ke time pe aankh khulti hai kya inki?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Parul said:


> European government calls him & others Extremist Terrorist. Why didn't Shameless Congress raised it voice against it?
> 
> Do you want me to tell more good deeds of Congress towards Shaeed Bhagat Singh?
> 
> Shameless Bot.



1.) Why don't shameless Feku or BJP raised it??

2.) So now u accept that Feku and congress are same and have no difference?

3.) Shame on u for defending Feku even if he insult Sardar Bhagat Singh. 

As per ur logic Feku have right to burn hundreds of sikhs because as per bjp claim some local congress leaders have done it in past.* A bad thing should be criticized no matter who done it. But you defends Modi no matter what he does.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Why don't shameless Feku or BJP raised it??
> 
> 2.) So now u accept that Feku and congress are same and have no difference?
> 
> 3.) Shame on u for defending Feku even if he insult Sardar Bhagat Singh.
> 
> As per ur logic Feku have right to burn hundreds of sikhs because as per bjp claim some local congress leaders have done it in past.* A bad thing should be criticized no matter who done it. But you defends Modi no matter what he does.*


This is what Congress Govt gifts the farmers in Haryana .. a Rs.2 cheque for compensation.





Haryana Govt hands out a pittance in the name of compensation - The Hindu

Govt. has acquired hundreds of acres of land around Gurgaon but gave it at throw away prices to congressis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

*Why Muslims must join forces with BJP to overthrow Congress*


Irfan Iqbal Gheta 26 Feb 2014 







_BJP president Rajnath Singh on February 25, 2014 had urged the Muslims to vote for Narendra Modi-led BJP in upcoming general election. (File photo)_

The BJP president Rajnath Singh has inflicted a lethal blow to the Congress. Rajnath Singh has reached out to Muslims and expressed willingness to apologise to the community if there were any past mistakes. The most laudable aspect of Rajnath Singh’s latest move is he has promised the safety of community and security by urging it to vote for the sake of India in the upcoming Lok Sabha election.

*BJP and the minorities*

The honesty of the efforts shines through his intentions to provide a riot-free governance to India by taking everyone along so as the brotherhood and unity prevail in the nation. Rajnath Singh’s colleague and the BJP’s senior leader Arun Jaitley has hit the nail on the head by stating that the BJP does not treat Muslims as instruments of political power but as equals. These are the assurances to Muslims coming from the two stalwarts of the BJP a party which the Congress likes to portray as the number one enemy of Muslims. But by addressing the community directly,* both Rajnath Singh and Arun Jaitley have ensured that the Congress’s false propaganda loses much of its venom ahead of the Lok Sabha election and the community does not feel left out even as the BJP’s Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is taking rapid strides towards 7RCR.*

*Muslims should not fear Narendra Modi-led BJP, says Shahid Siddiqui*

The BJP’s popularity is going up as the general election is approaching closer and Narendra Modi’s rallies across India are leaving no one in doubt that the days of the Congress are numbered. The next Government in Delhi will certainly have Narendra Modi as the Prime Minister whose pro-development agenda is going to ensure a win-win situation for all. Therefore, the BJP has taken a right step by making an attempt to win the confidence of the minorities on the eve of the crucial election the result of which is well known even before the first vote is cast and ballot boxes are opened.

The Muslim community must give these overtures of the BJP-led by Rajnath Singh serious thoughts. It should not succumb to the temptation of dismissing Rajnath Singh and Arun Jaitley’s assurances as pre-poll gimmicks. *The BJP-ruled States are the shining examples of good governance, unity, communal harmony and above all development. If the community is really serious about improving its conditions and joining the mainstream, it should pledge its whole-hearted support to the BJP at least once in this upcoming general election.*

*Modi effect: Muslims eager for BJP ticket in Delhi poll*

The Congress has used the minorities as vote-banks during elections and discarded them after coming to power. What the 60 years of the *Congress rule could not do for the minorities the 14 years of Narendra Modi’s rule in Gujarat has done for the minorities where they have been getting good opportunities to progress and prosper with the communal clashes having come to an end. This general election is going to provide Muslims with a perfect opportunity to break free from the decade-old shackles of the Congress and the so-called fear psychosis of the BJP. When Narendra Modi’s development in Gujarat has really helped Muslims to earn and live with dignity without any fear, it makes perfect sense to give the man and his party at least one chance at the national stage.*

*Unlike the Congress, the BJP will not forget the minorities and leave them to fend for themselves once the election comes and goes*. The reason for this is the BJP knows that the minorities have suffered enough at the hands of the Congress that has deliberately kept them backward and believes in tossing freebies at them when the elections are around. The BJP wants to make India a superpower. It wants to create an India that is an envy of the whole world. Narendra Modi wants to fulfil the dream of Swami Vivekananda by placing the Mother India at the place of Jagadguru. The party led by such a spiritual man cannot think of harming or cheating anyone.



Why Muslims must join forces with BJP to overthrow Congress | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhai Zakir

ranjeet said:


> Why were they asleep for so long? I mean our Armed forces are made to operate obsolete machinery and equipment, but Rahul Gandhi Shamelessly clears the One Rank One pay pension and presents himself as messiah for Armed personnel?
> Same goes for this election stunt, yeh Sarkar chutdo pe kyon baithi rahi 10 saal tak. Election ke time pe aankh khulti hai kya inki?




Before shameless rant u need to look at the date Maharastra Govt. have launched that scheme 2 years ago in 2012.

As for one rank one pension everything takes time at least they have done something which was not done by the shamelss NDA in 6.5 years. Jab NDA govt. baithi thi to dard nahi ho raha tha now u have problem because the congress have once again proved that it cares for people while Feku Modi insults Indian Army saying they are less brave then a common traders.



SpArK said:


> *Why Muslims must join forces with BJP to overthrow Congress*
> 
> 
> Irfan Iqbal Gheta 26 Feb 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BJP president Rajnath Singh on February 25, 2014 had urged the Muslims to vote for Narendra Modi-led BJP in upcoming general election. (File photo)_
> 
> The BJP president Rajnath Singh has inflicted a lethal blow to the Congress. Rajnath Singh has reached out to Muslims and expressed willingness to apologise to the community if there were any past mistakes. The most laudable aspect of Rajnath Singh’s latest move is he has promised the safety of community and security by urging it to vote for the sake of India in the upcoming Lok Sabha election.
> 
> *BJP and the minorities*
> 
> The honesty of the efforts shines through his intentions to provide a riot-free governance to India by taking everyone along so as the brotherhood and unity prevail in the nation. Rajnath Singh’s colleague and the BJP’s senior leader Arun Jaitley has hit the nail on the head by stating that the BJP does not treat Muslims as instruments of political power but as equals. These are the assurances to Muslims coming from the two stalwarts of the BJP a party which the Congress likes to portray as the number one enemy of Muslims. But by addressing the community directly,* both Rajnath Singh and Arun Jaitley have ensured that the Congress’s false propaganda loses much of its venom ahead of the Lok Sabha election and the community does not feel left out even as the BJP’s Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is taking rapid strides towards 7RCR.*
> 
> *Muslims should not fear Narendra Modi-led BJP, says Shahid Siddiqui*
> 
> The BJP’s popularity is going up as the general election is approaching closer and Narendra Modi’s rallies across India are leaving no one in doubt that the days of the Congress are numbered. The next Government in Delhi will certainly have Narendra Modi as the Prime Minister whose pro-development agenda is going to ensure a win-win situation for all. Therefore, the BJP has taken a right step by making an attempt to win the confidence of the minorities on the eve of the crucial election the result of which is well known even before the first vote is cast and ballot boxes are opened.
> 
> The Muslim community must give these overtures of the BJP-led by Rajnath Singh serious thoughts. It should not succumb to the temptation of dismissing Rajnath Singh and Arun Jaitley’s assurances as pre-poll gimmicks. *The BJP-ruled States are the shining examples of good governance, unity, communal harmony and above all development. If the community is really serious about improving its conditions and joining the mainstream, it should pledge its whole-hearted support to the BJP at least once in this upcoming general election.*
> 
> *Modi effect: Muslims eager for BJP ticket in Delhi poll*
> 
> The Congress has used the minorities as vote-banks during elections and discarded them after coming to power. What the 60 years of the *Congress rule could not do for the minorities the 14 years of Narendra Modi’s rule in Gujarat has done for the minorities where they have been getting good opportunities to progress and prosper with the communal clashes having come to an end. This general election is going to provide Muslims with a perfect opportunity to break free from the decade-old shackles of the Congress and the so-called fear psychosis of the BJP. When Narendra Modi’s development in Gujarat has really helped Muslims to earn and live with dignity without any fear, it makes perfect sense to give the man and his party at least one chance at the national stage.*
> 
> *Unlike the Congress, the BJP will not forget the minorities and leave them to fend for themselves once the election comes and goes*. The reason for this is the BJP knows that the minorities have suffered enough at the hands of the Congress that has deliberately kept them backward and believes in tossing freebies at them when the elections are around. The BJP wants to make India a superpower. It wants to create an India that is an envy of the whole world. Narendra Modi wants to fulfil the dream of Swami Vivekananda by placing the Mother India at the place of Jagadguru. The party led by such a spiritual man cannot think of harming or cheating anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Why Muslims must join forces with BJP to overthrow Congress | Niti Central



*Niti Central   a site run and owned by Feku Narendra Modi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> This is what Congress Govt gifts the farmers in Haryana .. a Rs.2 cheque for compensation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haryana Govt hands out a pittance in the name of compensation - The Hindu
> 
> Govt. has acquired hundreds of acres of land around Gurgaon but gave it at throw away prices to congressis.



WTF 

2 Rupaye me aadmi khaye kya or bachaye kya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) *Why don't shameless Feku or BJP raised it??*
> 
> 2.) So now u accept that Feku and congress are same and have no difference?
> 
> 3.) Shame on u for defending Feku even if he insult Sardar Bhagat Singh.
> 
> As per ur logic Feku have right to burn hundreds of sikhs because as per bjp claim some local congress leaders have done it in past.* A bad thing should be criticized no matter who done it. But you defends Modi no matter what he does.*



Narendra Modi & BJP already raised this Issue & little Google search would tell it to you. 

There is a difference between NaMo+ Bjp & Terrorist congress party. Do you even know Gandhi didn't do anything to save Bhagat Singh and other Martyrs?

Mud on your face for supporting terrorist congress party, who is responsible for his and others murder.

Everyone in this World Knows Sikhs Genocide was done by Congressi Terrorist in the year of 1984. Go bury your head in Shame for supporting terrorists.At that time head of Terrorist Party was Rajiv Gandhi aka Terrorist Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> WTF
> 
> 2 Rupaye me aadmi khaye kya or bachaye kya


especially agar tere jaise bacha ho to ek raat mein kitna kha gaya ... almost double ho gaya hai size mein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*मांगों के लिए सात दिन से अनशन कर रही तेजाब पीड़िता शालू जैन राजस्थान की मुख्यमंत्री वसुंधरा राजे के महिला होने के बावजूद ऐसी बेरुखी देखकर रो पड़ी। अधिकारियों ने पीड़िता को भरोसा दिलाया था कि सीएम से मिलवाकर उसकी बात रखेंगे। इस पर पीड़िता मुख्यमंत्री का चार घंटे तक इंतजार करती रही।

मुख्यमंत्री को देख शालू अपने दस्तावेज लेकर पहुंची। उसने अपने कागजात देते हुए सीएम के सामने अपनी बात रखनी शुरू की ही थी कि काफिले के साथ वसुंधरा राजे चली गईं। प्रशासन और सरकार की अनदेखी पर शारीरिक रूप से कमजोर पीड़िता ने गुरुवार रात अनशन समाप्त कर दिया।*
*





*


----------



## SpArK

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Niti Central   a site run and owned by Feku Narendra Modi*



And you are posting news from Xinhua?



BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> especially agar tere jaise bacha ho to ek raat mein kitna kha gaya ... almost double ho gaya hai size mein



2 rupaye ka to paad mar deta tha mai bachpan me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Maulana Suhaib Qasmi, head of Jamaat Ulema-e-Hind announced his support for *BJP* NaMo

*Deoband cleric declares support for Narendra Modi*
Written by Mohd Faisal Fareed | Lucknow | February 28, 2014






*Qasmi ruled out the stigma of Gujarat riots on Modi, claiming the court has given him a clean chit.* (Picture for representation purpose only)

*Maulana Suhaib Qasmi heads Jamaat Ulema-e-Hind, which claims to have 16,000 clerics as members*

A Deoband-based cleric Maulana Suhaib Qasmi has announced his support for BJP prime ministerial Narendra Modi in the Lok Sabha elections. The decision has created a stir in the area with some sporadic protests by local clerics.

Qasmi ruled out the stigma of Gujarat riots on Modi, claiming the court has given him a clean chit. “Then why do we support Congress, which is also responsible for several riots. Supporting Mulayam Singh and Mayawati is indirectly supporting Congress. So better go with the BJP with your set of conditions,” he stated.

*“I have studied at Darul Uloom Deoband and have connections. People are coming out in my support. Muslims also want change and are craving for development,”* he said.

Qasmi, who heads Jamaat Ulema-e-Hind which claims to have nearly 16,000 Muslim clerics as its members, has also announced to hold a conference of Muslim Ulemas in Saharanpur in the first week of March.

“*There is no harm in trying BJP once. We should deliberate on a development agenda for the community while bargaining for support. No personal interest should be there, which is a practice,”* he said.

“*When the Madani family which includes both uncle-nephew duo Arshad Madani and Mehmood Madani can change their support to different political parties in every election, there is no harm in supporting Modi. We have given the slogan ‘Vote For Change’, Qasmi told The Indian Express.*

A native of Bijnore, Qasmi is extensively touring Muzaffarnagar, Saharanpur and Deoband to garner support for Modi.

*“I announced my decision publicly on February 24 in Deoband. I am not regretting my decision which I took after interacting with senior BJP leaders including Nitin Gadkari, Tarun Vijay, Indresh Kumar, Ramlal and J P Nadda. “After deliberations with them I decided to support BJP,” he stated.*

Qasmi claimed his campaign has support from several local clerics. “You will be surprised when I will organise a conference of clerics. Muslims want to get rid of Madani family who use Deoband seminary for their personal interests. Innocent students are mobilised for their meetings so that they can show crowd,” he said.


Deoband cleric declares support for Narendra Modi | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai Zakir said:


> Before shameless rant u need to look at the date Maharastra Govt. have launched that scheme 2 years ago in 2012.
> 
> As for one rank one pension everything takes time at least they have done something which was not done by the shamelss NDA in 6.5 years. Jab NDA govt. baithi thi to dard nahi ho raha tha now u have problem because the congress have once again proved that it cares for people while Feku Modi insults Indian Army saying they are less brave then a common traders.
> 
> 
> 
> *Niti Central   a site run and owned by Feku Narendra Modi*


Sab pata lagta hai yaar, aaj kal log itne pagal nahi hai. what's being done with a sincerity and what's being done to buy vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SpArK said:


> And you are posting news from Xinhua?
> 
> 
> 
> BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




bhai ko or fajju ko disturb mat karo . . . wookay ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

HariPrasad said:


> *Just to fill Pocket.*
> 
> *What next, Sirji? Rs 1,000 cr Maharashtra fake students scam | Firstpost*



Shameless rant. The best and most respectable doctors and hospitals in Mumbai are proving that the congress govt. effort have helped the poor people. Read the news before commenting.
*
The stents which cost Rs. 50,000 in the market is now available in Rs. 24,750 only,

And the poor people can have Heart Surgery free of cost as the bill is paid by the state govt.*

*What about Feku Modi scam??*

Congress Dares Modi to Agree to CBI Probe in Alleged Job Scam -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Uttar Pradesh: Congress leaders joins BJP*

Four-time Congress MLA Sukhbir Singh Gehlot and Hatam Singh Nagar, who was General Secretary for 15 years of the state unit, joined BJP at the residence of the party's National President Rajnath Singh.

Welcoming them, Singh said the party will now become strong in Dhaulana and Modinagar constituencies.

Apart from Gehlot and Nagar, former Youth Congress General Secretary Virendra Kumar Munna, Congress leader Vivek Gehlot, former NSUI President Bharat Bhati, district Congress Vice President Ram Avtar and others also joined the BJP.

*(Agencies)


Uttar Pradesh: Congress leaders joins BJP*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> 2 rupaye ka to paad mar deta tha mai bachpan me


congress walo ko mat bata na ... pata lage swiss bank ke locker mein bitha diya tumhe rajma chole khila ke !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Job Scam by Modi, as unemployment raising in Gujarat*


1.) *Over 12,00,000 youths applied for 1500 jobs, which offer a salary of just Rs 5,300 a month*

2.) *That is 240 unemployed graduates applying for a single job with low salary of RS. 5300 per month* 

(Delhi have monthly minimum wages of unskilled workers fixed at *Rs.7,722* )

3.) *For this post too, BJP agents are at work and charge Rs 10 lakh per job*

3.) The unemployment particularly among the educated has gone up in Gujarat during Modi's tenure. 

4.) The number of unemployed post graduates, which was just 8,129 during the Congress rule, has gone up to staggering 52, 538. 

5.) Gujarat had 2.15 lakh government employees. This should have increased over the years but it came down to 1.74 lakh. *The lesser number of police, docters and teachers is hurting Gujarat and its people*

6.) The number of persons in semi-government jobs has been *reduced by 80 thousand during Modi's rule.*

*7.) Gujarat used to lead in employment generating activities but during Modi rule, small and cottage industry is almost dead. *

Congress dares Modi to agree to CBI probe in alleged job scam


----------



## Jason bourne

Shiv sena has declared 15 candidates ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*INC India* ‏@INCIndia  22h
Smt. #Sonia #Gandhi meeting *Street Vendor Associations*, as they thank her for the Street Vendors Bill pic.twitter.com/MpMjxpqddG


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> *Paswan’s move betters BJP chances in search of allies*
> 
> 
> 
> Just goes to show ideology takes a hike when it comes one's own political interest. There has been many barking over the years that BJP will find it difficult to bring in allies, should they nominate Modi as their PM candidate. It was nothing but frightened Congress & it's cronies hoping against hope that BJP will abstain from nominating Modi as their candidate for PMship as a result of this sustained & relentless anti-Modi campaign! & now their panicking ever since BJP called their bluff! Frustration is quite evident in the form of Mani Shankar Aiyar, Salman Kurshid... & many more!


When Modi comes to power he should start cases of corruption against mani shankar aiyar ,salman khurshid, jairam ramesh,kapil sibal, Subramaniyam swamy will eat alive chidambaram lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> WTF
> 
> 2 Rupaye me aadmi khaye kya or bachaye kya



Poverty is State of Mind - C***** Rahul Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

wolfschanzze said:


> When Modi comes to power he should start cases of corruption against mani shankar aiyar ,salman khurshid, jairam ramesh,kapil sibal, Subramaniyam swamy will eat alive chidambaram lol



Is there any wonder why Karunanidhi suddenly discovers a friend in Modi..  People are reading the signs and are ditching the sinking ship.

BTW I have heard that Mahaptara from Orrissa is in talks with BJP for an alliance. This guy is seriously pissed off with Naveen Patnaik.. BJP must grab this opportunity and should teach a lesson to BJD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

jha said:


> Is there any wonder why Karunanidhi suddenly discovers a friend in Modi..  People are reading the signs and are ditching the sinking ship.
> 
> BTW I have heard that Mahaptara from Orrissa is in talks with BJP for an alliance. This guy is seriously pissed off with Naveen Patnaik.. BJP must grab this opportunity and should teach a lesson to BJD.


Too many regional satraps, bjp when it comes to power must assimilate all these regional powers into one entity.Let there be only 2 parties in india.,too long has regional players played selfish politics stopping the growth of this nation.


----------



## HariPrasad

chak de INDIA said:


> WTF
> 
> 2 Rupaye me aadmi khaye kya or bachaye kya




*That is not matter for congress Party. Shahazada says poverty is a state of Mind. Diggy will say Lunch is available for 50 pc. *



SpArK said:


> Maulana Suhaib Qasmi, head of Jamaat Ulema-e-Hind announced his support for *BJP* NaMo
> 
> *Deoband cleric declares support for Narendra Modi*
> Written by Mohd Faisal Fareed | Lucknow | February 28, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qasmi ruled out the stigma of Gujarat riots on Modi, claiming the court has given him a clean chit.* (Picture for representation purpose only)
> 
> *Maulana Suhaib Qasmi heads Jamaat Ulema-e-Hind, which claims to have 16,000 clerics as members*
> 
> A Deoband-based cleric Maulana Suhaib Qasmi has announced his support for BJP prime ministerial Narendra Modi in the Lok Sabha elections. The decision has created a stir in the area with some sporadic protests by local clerics.
> 
> Qasmi ruled out the stigma of Gujarat riots on Modi, claiming the court has given him a clean chit. “Then why do we support Congress, which is also responsible for several riots. Supporting Mulayam Singh and Mayawati is indirectly supporting Congress. So better go with the BJP with your set of conditions,” he stated.
> 
> *“I have studied at Darul Uloom Deoband and have connections. People are coming out in my support. Muslims also want change and are craving for development,”* he said.
> 
> Qasmi, who heads Jamaat Ulema-e-Hind which claims to have nearly 16,000 Muslim clerics as its members, has also announced to hold a conference of Muslim Ulemas in Saharanpur in the first week of March.
> 
> “*There is no harm in trying BJP once. We should deliberate on a development agenda for the community while bargaining for support. No personal interest should be there, which is a practice,”* he said.
> 
> “*When the Madani family which includes both uncle-nephew duo Arshad Madani and Mehmood Madani can change their support to different political parties in every election, there is no harm in supporting Modi. We have given the slogan ‘Vote For Change’, Qasmi told The Indian Express.*
> 
> A native of Bijnore, Qasmi is extensively touring Muzaffarnagar, Saharanpur and Deoband to garner support for Modi.
> 
> *“I announced my decision publicly on February 24 in Deoband. I am not regretting my decision which I took after interacting with senior BJP leaders including Nitin Gadkari, Tarun Vijay, Indresh Kumar, Ramlal and J P Nadda. “After deliberations with them I decided to support BJP,” he stated.*
> 
> Qasmi claimed his campaign has support from several local clerics. “You will be surprised when I will organise a conference of clerics. Muslims want to get rid of Madani family who use Deoband seminary for their personal interests. Innocent students are mobilised for their meetings so that they can show crowd,” he said.
> 
> 
> Deoband cleric declares support for Narendra Modi | The Indian Express




This is simple great. Sane Muslims are able to see in which direction the wind is blowing. No doubt they will go with BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Deoband cleric declares support for Narendra Modi | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Happening now - Rahul Gandhi participating at an Informal media interaction at Lucknow #RGinUP pic.twitter.com/laQTUcJEtQ








Rahul Gandhi to meet Anganwadi workers at Sarai Sheikh, Chinhat, Lucknow shortly #RGinUP pic.twitter.com/16N437Aljw










The incorrigible 'history'-sheeter has made it again! In a recent event Modi said that Bhagat Singh was sent to Andaman Jails when in fact he was lodged in Delhi.
BJP is often seen bragging about their party philosophy which according to them is so much in sync with the Indian history. But the bitter truth is that it’s the same party which is projecting a PM candidate who has neither respect nor any knowledge about India’s history. There is no prize for guessing why there are so many errors in the school textbooks of Gujarat! Should we blame the Moditva bug?










RT @INCIndia Child at #RGinUP interaction: I want, Akhilesh Yadav removed from the post of the CM due to ineptness pic.twitter.com/OEszTiRKUa














Rahul Gandhi interacting wil Anganwadi workers in Chinhat, Lucknow #RGinUP LIVE at http://www.inc.in pic.twitter.com/uKMr0yAUeX





https://twitter.com/INCIndia/status/439327843550392320/photo/1/large


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Shameless rant. The best and most respectable doctors and hospitals in Mumbai are proving that the congress govt. effort have helped the poor people. Read the news before commenting.
> *The stents which cost Rs. 50,000 in the market is now available in Rs. 24,750 only,
> 
> And the poor people can have Heart Surgery free of cost as the bill is paid by the state govt.*
> 
> *What about Feku Modi scam??*
> 
> Congress Dares Modi to Agree to CBI Probe in Alleged Job Scam -The New Indian Express




What you have written is shameless. The news I quoted is not my own news. I have pested link. If you want I can post 10 more link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*NDA term for 2003-2004 (not 2013-2014).*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Parul said:


>




both 2013 14 haaahhaaaaaa


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> both 2013 14 haaahhaaaaaa



Foolishness and pride does hand in hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Parul said:


> Foolishness and pride does hand in hand.


check ur post first


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> What about Feku Modi scam??
> Congress Dares Modi to Agree to CBI Probe in Alleged Job Scam -The New Indian Express




What a nonsense??? CBI is working under whom????


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> check ur post first



I think before clicking reply button.


----------



## kurup

Parul said:


> I think before clicking reply button.



NDA tenure is also written as 2013-14.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> NDA tenure is also written as 2013-14.



Galti say date may mistake ho gaya hai.  Rest everything is correct.  I'll upload the correct Picture in couple of hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Parul said:


> Galti say date may mistake ho gaya hai.  Rest everything is correct.  I'll upload the correct Picture in couple of hours.


issiliye bola tha


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> issiliye bola tha



Baki data Perfect hai - Uspay bolna tumhare bas ki baat nahi hai.


----------



## Jason bourne

Ahmedabad declared as Wi-Fi city from today by Shri Narendra Modi . For next 3 months free Wi-Fi. 4G Reliance jio has started free service from today. 
In 8 Areas Of Ahmedabad 
1. Kankariya LAke
2. B.J Medical
3. Madhupur Market
4. Dive-In
5. Iskon
6. Civil Hospital
7. Sicence City
8. Iscon Gathiya
9. Hotel pride

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Parul said:


>



Origins of the Food Crisis in India and Developing Countries :: Monthly Review






During BJP-led NDA's rule, food grain output of India fell on an avg 13.89% annually between 1999 to 2004. Poorest example of administration was given by them. Do you want the same to get repeated?


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Origins of the Food Crisis in India and Developing Countries :: Monthly Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During BJP-led NDA's rule, food grain output of India fell on an avg 13.89% annually between 1999 to 2004. Poorest example of administration was given by them. Do you want the same to get repeated?




Wow?????? 13.89% average fell for 5 pears? it means 70% food production decrease still there is no rise in food price???(prove this by your own article reference) 

In congress rule price of very commodity doubled inspite the rise in food brain production. Mone goes to sonia Mata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## kurup

What is Modi’s strategic vision?


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Wow?????? 13.89% average fell for 5 pears? it means 70% food production decrease still there is no rise in food price???(prove this by your own article reference)
> 
> In congress rule price of very commodity doubled inspite the rise in food brain production. Mone goes to sonia Mata.


*thoda padlo phir baat karna*

Historical Oil Prices: InflationData.com
*Historical Crude Oil Prices (Table)*
by TIM MCMAHON on APRIL 16, 2013

*Oil Prices 1946-Present*
The first table shows the Annual *Average Crude Oil Price*from 1946 to the present. Prices are adjusted for Inflation to December 2011 prices using the Consumer Price Index (CPI-U) as presented by the Bureau of Labor Statistics.




Note: Since these are ANNUAL Average prices they will not show the absolute peak price and will differ slightly from the Monthly Averages in our Oil Price Data in Chart Form.

Also note that although the monthly Oil prices peaked in December 1979 the annual peak didn't occur until 1980 since the average of all the monthly prices was higher in 1980.

Inflation adjusted oil prices reached an all-time low in 1998 (lower than the price in 1946)! And then just ten years later Oil prices were at the all time high for crude oil (above the 1979-1980 prices) in real inflation adjusted terms (although not quite on an annual basis).

Prices are based on historical free market (stripper) oil prices of Illinois Crude as presented byIOGA . Price controlled prices were lower during the 1970's but resulted in artificially created gas lines and shortages and do not reflect the true free market price. Stripper prices were the actual free market prices of the time allowed for individual wells under special circumstances.

See also our price comparison of Oil vs. Gold. At $1000 is Gold Expensive? Oil Prices- Where Now?

Annual Average 
Domestic Crude Oil Prices
(in $/Barrel)
1946-Present
YearNominal PriceInflation Adjusted Price
1946$1.63$19.13
1947$2.16$22.49
1948$2.77$26.83
1949$2.77$27.08
1950$2.77$26.80
1951$2.77$24.84
1952$2.77$24.29
1953$2.92$25.35
1954$2.99$25.92
1955$2.93$25.43
1956$2.94$25.20
1957$3.14$26.00
1958$3.00$24.20
1959$3.00$23.96
1960$2.91$22.93
1961$2.85$22.19
1962$2.85$21.93
1963$2.91$22.14
1964$3.00$22.51
1965$3.01$22.22
1966$3.10$22.23
1967$3.12$21.78
1968$3.18$21.25
1969$3.32$21.07
1970$3.39$20.33
1971$3.60$20.70
1972$3.60$20.04
1973$4.75$24.70
1974$9.35$44.07
1975$12.21$52.78
1976$13.10$53.60
1977$14.40$55.28
1978$14.95$53.38
1979$25.10$79.75
1980$37.42$105.84
1981$35.75$91.65
1982$31.83$76.83
1983$29.08$67.98
1984$28.75$64.44
1985$26.92$58.25
1986$14.44$30.65
1987$17.75$36.36
1988$14.87$29.31
1989$18.33$34.41
1990$23.19$41.19
1991$20.20$34.53
1992$19.25$31.93
1993$16.75$27.00
1994$15.66$24.59
1995$16.75$25.59
1996$20.46$30.35
1997$18.64$27.04
1998$11.91$17.01
1999$16.56$23.08
2000$27.39$37.01
2001$23.00$30.25
2002$22.81$29.49
2003$27.69$35.05
2004$37.66$46.37
2005$50.04$59.59
2006$58.30$67.30
2007$64.20$71.94
2008$91.48$98.58
2009$53.48$57.92
2010$71.21$76.01
2011$87.04$90.08
2012$86.46$87.68
2013 (Partial)$87.13$87.52


Monthly Average 
Domestic Crude Oil Prices
2011-2013
Jan-11$84.47$89.28
Feb-11$81.32$85.53
Mar-11$94.72$98.66
Apr-11$102.15$105.72
May-11$92.92$95.72
Jun-11$87.92$90.67
Jul-11$88.82$91.51
Aug-11$77.72$79.86
Sep-11$77.31$79.31
Oct-11$78.00$80.19
Nov-11$88.78$91.34
Dec-11$90.30$93.14
Jan-12$91.71$94.18
Feb-12$94.06$96.17
Mar-12$98.04$99.49
Apr-12$95.11$96.22
May-12$86.20$87.31
Jun-12$74.33$75.40
Jul-12$79.65$80.93
Aug-12$87.13$88.04
Sep-12$87.89$88.41
Oct-12$82.54$83.06
Nov-12$79.67$80.55
Dec-12$81.23$82.35
Jan-13$87.65$88.60
Feb-13$86.25$86.48
Mar-13$87.50$87.50






@Bhai Zakir 
@Guynextdoor2 
@jha 
@ranjeet 
@Soumitra 
@jarves 

*an eye opening on inflation

Historical Oil Prices: InflationData.com*


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *thoda padlo phir baat karna*
> 
> Historical Oil Prices: InflationData.com
> *Historical Crude Oil Prices (Table)*
> by TIM MCMAHON on APRIL 16, 2013
> 
> *Oil Prices 1946-Present*
> The first table shows the Annual *Average Crude Oil Price*from 1946 to the present. Prices are adjusted for Inflation to December 2011 prices using the Consumer Price Index (CPI-U) as presented by the Bureau of Labor Statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Since these are ANNUAL Average prices they will not show the absolute peak price and will differ slightly from the Monthly Averages in our Oil Price Data in Chart Form.
> 
> Also note that although the monthly Oil prices peaked in December 1979 the annual peak didn't occur until 1980 since the average of all the monthly prices was higher in 1980.
> 
> Inflation adjusted oil prices reached an all-time low in 1998 (lower than the price in 1946)! And then just ten years later Oil prices were at the all time high for crude oil (above the 1979-1980 prices) in real inflation adjusted terms (although not quite on an annual basis).
> 
> Prices are based on historical free market (stripper) oil prices of Illinois Crude as presented byIOGA . Price controlled prices were lower during the 1970's but resulted in artificially created gas lines and shortages and do not reflect the true free market price. Stripper prices were the actual free market prices of the time allowed for individual wells under special circumstances.
> 
> See also our price comparison of Oil vs. Gold. At $1000 is Gold Expensive? Oil Prices- Where Now?
> 
> Annual Average
> Domestic Crude Oil Prices
> (in $/Barrel)
> 1946-Present
> YearNominal PriceInflation Adjusted Price
> 1946$1.63$19.13
> 1947$2.16$22.49
> 1948$2.77$26.83
> 1949$2.77$27.08
> 1950$2.77$26.80
> 1951$2.77$24.84
> 1952$2.77$24.29
> 1953$2.92$25.35
> 1954$2.99$25.92
> 1955$2.93$25.43
> 1956$2.94$25.20
> 1957$3.14$26.00
> 1958$3.00$24.20
> 1959$3.00$23.96
> 1960$2.91$22.93
> 1961$2.85$22.19
> 1962$2.85$21.93
> 1963$2.91$22.14
> 1964$3.00$22.51
> 1965$3.01$22.22
> 1966$3.10$22.23
> 1967$3.12$21.78
> 1968$3.18$21.25
> 1969$3.32$21.07
> 1970$3.39$20.33
> 1971$3.60$20.70
> 1972$3.60$20.04
> 1973$4.75$24.70
> 1974$9.35$44.07
> 1975$12.21$52.78
> 1976$13.10$53.60
> 1977$14.40$55.28
> 1978$14.95$53.38
> 1979$25.10$79.75
> 1980$37.42$105.84
> 1981$35.75$91.65
> 1982$31.83$76.83
> 1983$29.08$67.98
> 1984$28.75$64.44
> 1985$26.92$58.25
> 1986$14.44$30.65
> 1987$17.75$36.36
> 1988$14.87$29.31
> 1989$18.33$34.41
> 1990$23.19$41.19
> 1991$20.20$34.53
> 1992$19.25$31.93
> 1993$16.75$27.00
> 1994$15.66$24.59
> 1995$16.75$25.59
> 1996$20.46$30.35
> 1997$18.64$27.04
> 1998$11.91$17.01
> 1999$16.56$23.08
> 2000$27.39$37.01
> 2001$23.00$30.25
> 2002$22.81$29.49
> 2003$27.69$35.05
> 2004$37.66$46.37
> 2005$50.04$59.59
> 2006$58.30$67.30
> 2007$64.20$71.94
> 2008$91.48$98.58
> 2009$53.48$57.92
> 2010$71.21$76.01
> 2011$87.04$90.08
> 2012$86.46$87.68
> 2013 (Partial)$87.13$87.52
> 
> 
> Monthly Average
> Domestic Crude Oil Prices
> 2011-2013
> Jan-11$84.47$89.28
> Feb-11$81.32$85.53
> Mar-11$94.72$98.66
> Apr-11$102.15$105.72
> May-11$92.92$95.72
> Jun-11$87.92$90.67
> Jul-11$88.82$91.51
> Aug-11$77.72$79.86
> Sep-11$77.31$79.31
> Oct-11$78.00$80.19
> Nov-11$88.78$91.34
> Dec-11$90.30$93.14
> Jan-12$91.71$94.18
> Feb-12$94.06$96.17
> Mar-12$98.04$99.49
> Apr-12$95.11$96.22
> May-12$86.20$87.31
> Jun-12$74.33$75.40
> Jul-12$79.65$80.93
> Aug-12$87.13$88.04
> Sep-12$87.89$88.41
> Oct-12$82.54$83.06
> Nov-12$79.67$80.55
> Dec-12$81.23$82.35
> Jan-13$87.65$88.60
> Feb-13$86.25$86.48
> Mar-13$87.50$87.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @jha
> @ranjeet
> @Soumitra
> @jarves
> 
> *an eye opening on inflation
> 
> Historical Oil Prices: InflationData.com*




Do you have any comprehension issue? You said that in vajpayee time food production decrease at a rate of 13.89 %. I asked you to prove it and now you are posting BS data of oil. Advocating of none sense seem to have bought you to this level of understanding. 



fsayed said:


>



True Unpaid truth 

NDA 0
UPA543

Now happy?

Be happy for couple of more months.


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Do you have any comprehension issue? You said that in vajpayee time food production decrease at a rate of 13.89 %. I asked you to prove it and now you are posting BS data of oil. Advocating of none sense seem to have bought you to this level of understanding.


already given u the link plus u had asked y was inflation low on that period it was because of international oil prices


----------



## Jason bourne

Maharastra ka koi news manoher joshi ko tickit nahi mila kese he candidates how many seats ?


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> already given u the link plus u had asked y was inflation low on that period it was because of international oil prices




You still continue your rant. Prove that food grain production in Vajpayye Era reduce at a rate of 13.89% every year. I ask you once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> You still continue your rant. Prove that food grain production in Vajpayye Era reduce at a rate of 13.89% every year. I ask you once again.


here is link go read know it is not congress site like ur modi feku sites

Origins of the Food Crisis in India and Developing Countries :: Monthly Review


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> here is link go read know it is not congress site like ur modi feku sites
> 
> Origins of the Food Crisis in India and Developing Countries :: Monthly Review



Stop your Idiocy and pest the writing from the article. I went through whole article. It doesn't state that. I Chellange you to prove it once again. If can not prove that accept that you are feku and leave this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Stop your Idiocy and pest the writing from the article. I went through whole article. It doesn't state that. I Chellange you to prove it once again. If can not prove that accept that you are feku and leave this thread.


kaala akshar bhais barabar
posting from same artical

Chart 2. Per capita food grains output and availability in India (three-year average centered on specified years)







Note: Output is Net Output = 87.5 percent of Gross Output, 12.5 percent assumed to be seed, feed, and wastage. Availability = Net Output + Net Imports – Net Addition to Public Stocks. This is the official definition. Both variables divided by total population for per capita values. Chart updated to 2004–05 from Utsa Patnaik, “Neoliberalism and Rural Poverty in India,” _Economic and Political Weekly_, July 28–August 3, 2007.






सरकारी कर्मचारियों का डी.ए. 100% बढ़ा। इससे 80 लाख भारतियों को फायदा पहुंचेगा। हर हाथ शक्ति,हर हाथ तरक्की।
In move benefiting more than 50 lakh employees and 30 lakh pensioners, the government has raised dearness allowance (DA) from 90% to 100%.


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> kaala akshar bhais barabar
> posting from same artical
> 
> Chart 2. Per capita food grains output and availability in India (three-year average centered on specified years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Output is Net Output = 87.5 percent of Gross Output, 12.5 percent assumed to be seed, feed, and wastage. Availability = Net Output + Net Imports – Net Addition to Public Stocks. This is the official definition. Both variables divided by total population for per capita values. Chart updated to 2004–05 from Utsa Patnaik, “Neoliberalism and Rural Poverty in India,” _Economic and Political Weekly_, July 28–August 3, 2007.




So ham nahin sudharege Right? 

13.89% every year for 5 years is 70% decrese. + 10% rise in population 
= 80 % (Approx) reduction in production? 

Now say whether is is a drop of 80%. 

What ever drop seen is due to population increase. It is not absolute production but Per capita out based on three-year average centered on specified years. 99 DATA is an average of of 3 years which includes the time of congress Government.  

kaala akshar bhais barabar. Isi liye Akshar ko blue kiya.


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> Origins of the Food Crisis in India and Developing Countries :: Monthly Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During BJP-led NDA's rule, food grain output of India fell on an avg 13.89% annually between 1999 to 2004. Poorest example of administration was given by them. Do you want the same to get repeated?



Leh padh What Manmohan singh said in August 2009. 

I'll revive economy in 100 days: PM - The Times of India

http://news.rediff.com/column/2009/aug/28/upas-100-days-and-a-100-lies-later.htm

Aur kam is liye nahi hua:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*Somnath Bharti midnight raid: Judicial probe report gives clean chit to police*

The judicial probe report into the midnight raid allegedly led by former Delhi Law Minister Somnath Bharti against some African women in Khirki Extension on January 15 and 16 has virtually given a clean chit to the Malviya Nagar police.

The report has been submitted to Lt Governor Najeeb Jung on Friday, sources said.

The probe, which was conducted by retired Additional District and Session Judge BL Garg, has prima facie put the blame on the former Delhi Law Minister for creating the controversy pertaining to his midnight raid.

The probe report may come as a setback for the Aam Aadmi Party as former Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal had strongly defended Bharti.

The Lt Governor had ordered the probe into the incident which took place last month and involved Bharti leading a group of locals on a midnight raid on some African residents of Khirki Extension in South Delhi.

Bharti had allegedly gone to the locality where he claimed that a drug and prostitution ring was being run by some African nationals.

Initially, he had demanded that police raid the place. However, when the they refused, saying they had no warrant to do so, he led the mob on the raid.

Delhi Police had registered a case in the matter on January 19 against unknown persons.

There were calls for the then AAP government to remove Bharti from office after one of the African woman, who was allegedly assaulted in the raid, accused him of having led the group that had barged into her house.

But AAP had backed Bharti and said it would wait for the report of the judicial probe before taking any action in the matter.

Somnath Bharti midnight raid: Judicial probe report gives clean chit to police | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> Leh padh What Manmohan singh said in August 2009.
> 
> I'll revive economy in 100 days: PM - The Times of India
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/column/2009/aug/28/upas-100-days-and-a-100-lies-later.htm
> 
> Aur kam is liye nahi hua:



India is big so scams are more .....


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> India is big so scams are more .....


----------



## SwAggeR

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Ram Vilas Paswan LJP's lone MLA** quits party to protest alliance with BJP *
> 
> LJP MLA quits party to protest alliance with BJP - The Times of India
> 
> 
> *Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP have:*
> 
> *MP = 0 ("Zero") *
> 
> *MLA = 0 ("Zero")
> 
> The gain for BJP+ LJP = 0 ("Zero")*



These happen to be old stats and we have fresh election at our hand. 

The cast which he represents forms 6% of Bihar's population. 

In 2009 polls there was BJP+JDU wave which won them 32-33 seats but this time equation is different.


----------



## Srinivas

Sonia zindabad !!! ........  , Rahul ko lao Desh bachavo ......







Parul said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Now, even SP wants to support BJP.

SP’s Azam Khan offers support to BJP? - Video | The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Now, even SP wants to support BJP.
> 
> SP’s Azam Khan offers support to BJP? - Video | The Times of India



But that comes with a caveat though! He is trying to be a smart a$$...


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> Sonia zindabad !!! ........  , Rahul ko lao Desh bachavo ......



Why the Fook you Trolling here?  You are better than Congressi Bots.


----------



## SwAggeR

VK Singh sends legal notice to Congress Home Minister Shinde.

VK Singh sends legal notice to Shinde



JanjaWeed said:


> But that comes with a caveat though! He is trying to be a smart a$$...




Anyway even then it gives further death blow to unfounded political concept untouchablity due to 2002 so now it will start working in back of electorate's psych.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Go to my post history and see for your self i have posted it only single time.
> 
> 2.) Hence stop ur BS.
> 
> 3.) Aur naya bhi layenge, as the elections will come near feku will have many foot in mouth incidents.
> 
> 4.) As Feku is thick skull. Presently he is having *gorilla attacks*, hit and run he never faces media or take questions. Just go to any city shoots from hp and run away. Slowly he will be forced to take on media and public queries and he will be exposed.


What is a gorilla attacks lol getting attacked by silverback gorillas?


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Anyway even then it gives further death blow to unfounded political concept untouchablity due to 2002 so now it will start working in back of electorate's psych.



Basically he is asking BJP to take responsibility for Gujarat riots & Babri Masjid demolition. That's kinda cheap tactic by this mafioso...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> Why the Fook you Trolling here?  You are better than Congressi Bots.



I do not associate myself with any political party


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP dares Congress for open debate on the state of economy.

BJP Challenges Cong to Debate on Economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> I do not associate myself with any political party



Then stop cheerleading in this thread.


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Basically he is asking BJP to take responsibility for Gujarat riots & Babri Masjid demolition. That's kinda cheap tactic by this mafioso...



In that case BJP should ask that Azam as muslim to own the responsibility for destroying 100s of temples during 550 year rules of muslims.

Further it should ask about conversion by sword , abduction and rapes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

Anti-nuclear activist Udayakumar joins AAP with 500 supporters - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> They stop cheerleading in this thread.



who is "they" .......


----------



## SwAggeR

All hail to Congressman Mr. Clean Antony during whose regime Adarsh ,Tatra, VIP Chopper and some more scams surfaced.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439429791197175808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

AAP is attracting everyone that hates this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guys.. here is the latest gem from Pappu.. & another addition for Pappupedia.. 

*Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless'*
Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless' | Business Standard

@Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Parul @HariPrasad @wolfschanzze @KRAIT @arp2041 @ranjeet @Ammyy @jha @SwAggeR

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aakash_2410

Manvantaratruti said:


> On the contrary what we are doing to Rahul Gandhi is a natural expression of our disappointment and our disgust for a dynasty that ruined India. It is very natural and even healthy as long as we do not go around posting lies against him.
> 
> Every joke about Rahul Gandhi is developed due to his own stupidity and arrogance. That is the fate of stupid people everywhere in the world. Especially in politics. Remember Al Gore and Bush ?
> 
> The reality is the two congi propaganda clowns are doing Jihad against Modi......I just call it out as I see it. Their motivation is religion and their posts are distasteful and they Spam and Troll. What more do you want ? wait for them to hack into your account and explode bombs ?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Hindutva is Pro Hindu, Not anti Muslim.  ..........its love for Hindus.....Jihad is hate for the others. *See the difference Jihadi* ?



What the hell! You're gonna label him a Jihadi just because he blindly supports Congress? I'm not even a Congress supporter but this is absurd guys! I really hope those 5 liked your post because they agreed with the previous point! Shameful!


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Guys.. here is the latest gem from Pappu.. & another addition for Pappupedia..
> 
> *Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless'*
> Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless' | Business Standard
> 
> @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Parul @HariPrasad @wolfschanzze @KRAIT @arp2041 @ranjeet @Ammyy @jha @SwAggeR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

Parul said:


>


In true bihari/dhanbadi isstayl you would say "Beta tum na sakogee"


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> Guys.. here is the latest gem from Pappu.. & another addition for Pappupedia..
> 
> *Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless'*
> Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless' | Business Standard
> 
> @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Parul @HariPrasad @wolfschanzze @KRAIT @arp2041 @ranjeet @Ammyy @jha @SwAggeR


Baba Pappu Das. LOLs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Kirti Azaad : Darbhanga, Shahanwaz hussain : Bhagalpur,Shatrughn Sinha : Patna Saheb, Girij Raj Singh : Navada 

R Rudy :Saaran, Bhola Singh : Begusaray ,Hukumdev Narayan : Budhni , RK Singh : Aara , Ajay Nishad : Muzaffarpur

RS Pandey : Valmiki Nagar ,Sasaram : Chhedi Pasawan , Sushil Singh :Aurangabaad,Gopalganj : Putul Kumar, Buksar : Manoj Tiwari

Ajay Nishad from Muzaffarpur , Sushil Singh from Aurangabaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Now, DMK hints at backing Narendra Modi*




> A Billion Votes: Now, DMK hints at backing Narendra Modi Politics News Videos-IBNLive





> After Ram Vilas Paswan's alliance with the BJP, more parties are giving hints of joining forces with Narendra Modi. DMK chief Karunanidhi spoke to a Tamil newspaper and said that Modi's continuous campaign reveals he is a hard worker. Calling Modi his good friend, Karunanidhi said he cannot speculate about the post-poll scenario now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Guys.. here is the latest gem from Pappu.. & another addition for Pappupedia..
> 
> *Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless'*
> Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless' | Business Standard





Many like me have stopped even lending their ear to what he speaks. He is out of our mind space. In new India he can't fool anybody just because he uses Gandhi as last name.

In other developing news. 

http://twitter.com/sarkar_swati/status/439437110055936000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

JanjaWeed said:


> *Now, DMK hints at backing Narendra Modi*




DMK is a bad choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> Guys.. here is the latest gem from Pappu.. & another addition for Pappupedia..
> 
> *Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless'*
> Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless' | Business Standard
> 
> @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Parul @HariPrasad @wolfschanzze @KRAIT @arp2041 @ranjeet @Ammyy @jha @SwAggeR





Aab to isse pappu bhi mat kaho pappu bhi pass ho gaya tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

SwAggeR said:


> Many like me have stopped even lending their ear to what he speaks. He is out of our mind space. In new India he can't fool anybody just because he uses Gandhi as last name.
> 
> In other developing news.


Real Patriots stepping up.


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> DMK is a bad choice.



If anything... they are eyeing for a post poll alliance, which btw is DMK's trait. They have a proven track record of going with the glory! However I think AIADMK stands more of a chance of allying with BJP rather than DMK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

SpArK said:


> DMK is a bad choice.




DMK has always been part of ruling party in center.

And AIADMK is busy propping up some idiotic unfeasible front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

JanjaWeed said:


> If anything... they are eyeing for post a poll alliance, which btw is DMK's trait. They have a proven track record of going with the glory! However I think AIADMK stands more of a chance of allying with BJP rather than DMK.





SwAggeR said:


> DMK has always been part of ruling party in center.
> 
> And AIADMK is busy propping up some idiotic unfeasible front.




But for getting 3-4 seats and loosing good name. DMK is still a very bad choice, esp with leadership issues with stalin and Alagiri looming...behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> But for getting 3-4 seats and loosing good name. DMK is still a very bad choice, esp with leadership issues with stalin and Alagiri looming...behind.



It's more like DMK trying to cozy up with BJP rather than BJP wanting to ally with DMK. Considering the fact that UPA is going to be history in next general elections.. & BJP has an advantage, Karunanidhi wants to hitch his wagon behind NDA so that he can get reprieve from pending cases. However BJP would still want to have a post poll alliance with Amma, who just happened to park her wagon in 3rd front for the moment. Once the results are out.. & knowing that 3rd front won't be able to form the govt, she will join hands with BJP. Or else she knows DMK will jump at the chance!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Good Riddance!!!  

After 10 years, Manmohan Singh prepares to move out of Prime Minister's residence | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

SpArK said:


> But for getting 3-4 seats and loosing good name. DMK is still a very bad choice, esp with leadership issues with stalin and Alagiri looming...behind.


Completely agree. May be BJP will use DMK(without allying it) to make AIDMK think about supporting or atleast showing some sign to support BJP pre/post elections.
PS: No matter what but all third front parties know that BJP will 95% come to power now so they will definitely open their cards(not all but anti-congress parties). TDP and AGP already showed signs by not attending third front meeting in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

JanjaWeed said:


> It's more like DMK trying to cozy up with BJP rather than BJP wanting to ally with DMK. Considering the fact that UPA is going to be history in next general elections.. & BJP has an advantage, Karunanidhi wants to hitch his wagon behind NDA so that he can get reprieve from pending cases. However BJP would still want to have a post poll alliance with Amma, who just happened to park her wagon in 3rd front for the moment. Once the results are out.. & knowing that 3rd front won't be able to form the govt, she will join hands with BJP. Or else she knows DMK will jump at the chance!




You are spot on. 

No pre alliances with known corruptors @ election time.


Between any news of rajni support...???


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> You are spot on.
> 
> No pre alliances with known corruptors @ election time.
> 
> 
> Between any news of rajni support...???



It's very unlikely Rajni will go with open support to any political party! Maybe it's viable for him to stay neutral in public eyes to safeguard his own reputation! Then again.. that's just my assessment!


----------



## SpArK

JanjaWeed said:


> It's very unlikely Rajni will go with open support to any political party! Maybe it's viable for him to stay neutral in public eyes to safeguard his own reputation! Then again.. that's just my assessment!




Yup.. He only gives a hint that few will understand and cant confirm.

Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

You are here: Home ∼ 28th February, 2002: No Apology will do: Only Justice for Victims
*28th February, 2002: No Apology will do: Only Justice for Victims*
Mukul Sinha February 28, 2014 | 2 Responses



Survivors of 2002 demand Justice, Rehabilitation, Compensation
Members of Jansangharsh Manch, Bharatiya Muslim Mahila Andolan, Niswan and Anhad held a joint protest demonstration at the city centre of Ahmedabad demanding justice for the victims of the 2002 violence as well as the victims of the fake encounters between 2202 and 2006 in Gujarat.

Protesters lamented that the very person who is responsible for the death of over thousand innocent people is 2002, has now been promoted as the prime ministerial candidate of BJP in complete defiance of the rule of law and the sentiments of crores of citizens. The active and open support of the top corporate houses like Ambanis and Adanis to Modi which includes flying him from place to place to promote his propaganda war is fraught with dangerous consequences. With the enormous money power of these industrial houses, the central elections could easily be manipulated to foist their own man for the top post to control the economy for their own benefit. The Gujarat Model is already a model of development in the direction of handing over the country to the monopolist.




We demand punishment for killers of 2002
Several victims of the 2002 violence as well as fake encounters, joined the protest to reject outright the sham apology tendered by Rajnath Singh, the president of BJP and reiterated that no amount of apologies even coming from Modi can wash the tears of the thousands of relatives of the victims who suffer in silence hoping India will someday have the courage to bring all the culprits to justice.




Why is CBI protecting the accused of the Fake Encounters? Who do they fear?
*Share this:*


--Read More At:28th February, 2002: No Apology will do: Only Justice for Victims : Truth Of Gujarat


----------



## SpArK

Saw on twitter

Salman Khurshid said "Modi Napunsak h", smone from opposite camp replied "Modi se desh chalwana h ya apni maa ch#$%ni h



Pardon the lang.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> You are here: Home ∼ 28th February, 2002: No Apology will do: Only Justice for Victims
> *28th February, 2002: No Apology will do: Only Justice for Victims*
> Mukul Sinha February 28, 2014 | 2 Responses
> 
> 
> 
> Survivors of 2002 demand Justice, Rehabilitation, Compensation
> Members of Jansangharsh Manch, Bharatiya Muslim Mahila Andolan, Niswan and Anhad held a joint protest demonstration at the city centre of Ahmedabad demanding justice for the victims of the 2002 violence as well as the victims of the fake encounters between 2202 and 2006 in Gujarat.
> 
> Protesters lamented that the very person who is responsible for the death of over thousand innocent people is 2002, has now been promoted as the prime ministerial candidate of BJP in complete defiance of the rule of law and the sentiments of crores of citizens. The active and open support of the top corporate houses like Ambanis and Adanis to Modi which includes flying him from place to place to promote his propaganda war is fraught with dangerous consequences. With the enormous money power of these industrial houses, the central elections could easily be manipulated to foist their own man for the top post to control the economy for their own benefit. The Gujarat Model is already a model of development in the direction of handing over the country to the monopolist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We demand punishment for killers of 2002
> Several victims of the 2002 violence as well as fake encounters, joined the protest to reject outright the sham apology tendered by Rajnath Singh, the president of BJP and reiterated that no amount of apologies even coming from Modi can wash the tears of the thousands of relatives of the victims who suffer in silence hoping India will someday have the courage to bring all the culprits to justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is CBI protecting the accused of the Fake Encounters? Who do they fear?
> *Share this:*
> 
> 
> --Read More At:28th February, 2002: No Apology will do: Only Justice for Victims : Truth Of Gujarat




Sikhs protest outside Rahul’s residence - The Hindu

Mumbai - India - Sports - Entertainment - News - dna | www.dnaindia.com


----------



## Srinivas

He is the answer to India's problems ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

fsayed said:


> ‪#‎AAP‬ funded and managed by International Agencies to bring down the democratically elected government. This lady suspected to be a jew intelligence official has participated in the conspiracies in Egypt, Syria, Libya & Brazil and god knows where else.




lol............i must ask u my friend..............why so extremist ideology??

jew agent .....facepalm

every jew is not a mossad cia agent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Highest number of awards won by any state in India

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

SpArK said:


> Highest number of awards won by any state in India


what kind of post was that? RAW got it's eyes on you !!!!


----------



## SpArK

ranjeet said:


> what kind of post was that? RAW got it's eyes on you !!!!




Shhh.. Im an Agent on a covert mission...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

jha said:


> Is there any wonder why Karunanidhi suddenly discovers a friend in Modi..  People are reading the signs and are ditching the sinking ship.
> 
> BTW I have heard that Mahaptara from Orrissa is in talks with BJP for an alliance. This guy is seriously pissed off with Naveen Patnaik.. BJP must grab this opportunity and should teach a lesson to BJD.



Err... Odisha not Orrissa.

Soumya Ranjan Mahapatra was a former Congressi. He left congress and started a new party and in talks with BJP for alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> It's more like DMK trying to cozy up with BJP rather than BJP wanting to ally with DMK. Considering the fact that UPA is going to be history in next general elections.. & BJP has an advantage, Karunanidhi wants to hitch his wagon behind NDA so that he can get reprieve from pending cases. However BJP would still want to have a post poll alliance with Amma, who just happened to park her wagon in 3rd front for the moment. Once the results are out.. & knowing that 3rd front won't be able to form the govt, she will join hands with BJP. Or else she knows DMK will jump at the chance!



To be fair , I hate these ladies with temperamental issues, be it Mamta, Maya ,Jaya all are ready to pull the plug if their wishes are not fulfilled. My way or highway attitude doesn't work in coalition governments so I will prefer more docile parties for stable 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

desert warrior said:


> Err... Odisha not Orrissa.
> 
> Soumya Ranjan Mahapatra was a former Congressi. He left congress and started a new party and in talks with BJP for alliance.


Will It help BJP there?


----------



## SpArK

kaykay said:


> Will It help BJP there?




Zero chance of any seat or alliance seat from Kerala this time around too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

SpArK said:


> Saw on twitter
> 
> Salman Khurshid said "Modi Napunsak h", smone from opposite camp replied "Modi se desh chalwana h ya apni maa ch#$%ni h
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the lang.




Good one.


----------



## Parul

*Congress will be wiped out in polls for its 'sins': Modi
*
GULBARGA: Sharpening his attack against Congress, Narendra Modi today said an anti-Congress storm was brewing in the country and it would intensify into a 'tsunami' which the party would not be able to survive in the Lok Sabha elections.

"Elections have not been announced yet but there is already a storm brewing (against Congress). Once the elections are announced the storm will become a tsunami and Congresswon't be able to survive it," the BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate said while addressing a public rally here.

Modi said Congress is going to be wiped out because of 'its sins' and people had realised that it was the root cause of their troubles.

"People of the country have understood that the reason for their troubles is the Congress party. For the poor, youth and farmers, the most important thing is to uproot the Congress," he said.

Referring to eminent jurist Fali Nariman's refusal to be part of Lokpal search committee, the Gujarat Chief Minister said this was a proof of Congress' 'corrupt' politics.

Dwelling on the Telangana issue, he accused the Congress of playing politics of divide and rule and said that Congress erred in leavingSeemandhra to fend for themselves, knowing the party would not get any thing from the region.

"They make people fight, while they enjoy themselves in Delhi. They break the country, they break states, they break hearts," he said.

"Seemandhra is also a part of India, but the government at the Centre has orphaned it," Modi said adding "We want both Telangana and Seemandhra to thrive but Congress is a doctor that believes in killing the mother while delivering a child."

He also said Telangana had been created because of the sacrifices of hundreds of people, not because of Congress.

Stating that the Congress' arrogance was at its zenith and it had failed to honour the poll promises, he urged people not to trust the party and their leaders' intent.

"Don't trust promises made by the Congress, their leaders and their intent. They had promised to curb inflation in 100 days, but did they live up to their promises? Don't trust those who betray public trust," he said.
*
*
Congress will be wiped out in polls for its 'sins': Modi - The Times of India
*


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

SpArK said:


> Zero chance of any seat or alliance seat from Kerala this time around too...


Yeah Kerala is Impossible for BJP.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Just found this.. so true...


----------



## SRP

kaykay said:


> Will It help BJP there?



Chances are very low. Hope BJP would manage to win 2/3 seats here.


----------



## SpArK

Magician-turned-BJP nominee PC Sorcar Junior wants to make 'bad politicians' disappear | NDTV.com






PC Sorcar Junior has been fielded from the Barasat seat in West Bengal for the BJP.

*Kolkata: * He has grabbed eyeballs across the world with his magic. He is now going to try and grab votes. *PC Sorcar Junior, magician extraordinaire, will try and wrest the Barasat seat in West Bengal for the BJP.*

The magician-turned-politician is also confident that after the Lok Sabha polls, due by May, Narendra Modi and Mamata Banerjee will join hands. 

"Yes I smelt it. That is exactly what will happen. After this you will be seeing Narendra Modi and Mamata Banerjee walk side by side," he said. "Narendra Modi as Prime Minister will help Mamata Banerjee, chief minister, to run Bengal better."

Is he going to use his magic wand to woo voters? Surprise, surprise - Sorcar says no. "Magic is a great art. It is entertainment. But if I go and show tricks to people, show illusions to people, that will be a cheap thing to do," says Sorcar. "People will do the magic. They will do the real hocus pocus."

What of Narendra Modi and the Godhra slur? Sorcar believes it is a myth created by some people. "I firmly believe Modi was not responsible for Godhra," he said. "He has been wrongly blamed for it. The illusion has been created."

If there is anything he would want to use magic for, it's this. "I want to make the bad politicians disappear," he laughs. Abracadabra. Poof. If only. If only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## SpArK

Narendra Modi government has performed remarkably in the last decade. Agriculture production, which was at Rs 9,000 crore in year 2001-02, has been gone up to Rs 1,12,000 crore in the last fiscal.


Narendra Modi government has taken total production of milk in year 2001-02 from 58.76 lakh metric tonne to 103.15 lakh tonne now.


Narendra Modi government has increased the number of universities from 15 in year 2000 to 52 now, while government colleges have jumped from 20 to 71 now.


Under Narendra Modi government, Gujarat has made progress from revenue deficit of Rs 6,732 crore in year 2001-02 to revenue surplus of Rs 4,602 crore.


Under Narendra Modi government, infant mortality rate in Gujarat has come down to 38 from 60 in 2001.


Under Narendra Modi government, school dropout rate for students in I to V was 20.50 per cent in year 2001-02, which has fallen to 2.07 per cent. 

Narendra Modi and Gujarat economy: 6 facts - Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> Yeah Kerala is Impossible for BJP.



possibly 2 seats from Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

SpArK said:


> Narendra Modi government has performed remarkably in the last decade. Agriculture production, which was at Rs 9,000 crore in year 2001-02, has been gone up to Rs 1,12,000 crore in the last fiscal.
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi government has taken total production of milk in year 2001-02 from 58.76 lakh metric tonne to 103.15 lakh tonne now.
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi government has increased the number of universities from 15 in year 2000 to 52 now, while government colleges have jumped from 20 to 71 now.
> 
> 
> Under Narendra Modi government, Gujarat has made progress from revenue deficit of Rs 6,732 crore in year 2001-02 to revenue surplus of Rs 4,602 crore.
> 
> 
> Under Narendra Modi government, infant mortality rate in Gujarat has come down to 38 from 60 in 2001.
> 
> 
> Under Narendra Modi government, school dropout rate for students in I to V was 20.50 per cent in year 2001-02, which has fallen to 2.07 per cent.
> Narendra Modi and Gujarat economy: 6 facts - Financial Express


Gujarat presents surplus budget, but fiscal deficit widens | Business Standard


----------



## SpArK

fsayed said:


> Gujarat presents surplus budget, but fiscal deficit widens | Business Standard


Gujarat Governor praises Narendra Modi government for development work - Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

SpArK said:


> Narendra Modi government has performed remarkably in the last decade. Agriculture production, which was at Rs 9,000 crore in year 2001-02, has been gone up to Rs 1,12,000 crore in the last fiscal.
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi government has taken total production of milk in year 2001-02 from 58.76 lakh metric tonne to 103.15 lakh tonne now.
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi government has increased the number of universities from 15 in year 2000 to 52 now, while government colleges have jumped from 20 to 71 now.
> 
> 
> Under Narendra Modi government, Gujarat has made progress from revenue deficit of Rs 6,732 crore in year 2001-02 to revenue surplus of Rs 4,602 crore.
> 
> 
> Under Narendra Modi government, infant mortality rate in Gujarat has come down to 38 from 60 in 2001.
> 
> 
> Under Narendra Modi government, school dropout rate for students in I to V was 20.50 per cent in year 2001-02, which has fallen to 2.07 per cent.
> Narendra Modi and Gujarat economy: 6 facts - Financial Express


8 holes CAG picked in Narendra Modi’s Gujarat development plan - 8 holes CAG picked in Narendra Modi’s Gujarat development plan | The Economic Times


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> Gujarat Governor praises Narendra Modi government for development work - Economic Times



oops... ban that Governor. sack her! How dare she praise Modi govt?


----------



## SpArK

fsayed said:


> 8 holes CAG picked in Narendra Modi’s Gujarat development plan - 8 holes CAG picked in Narendra Modi’s Gujarat development plan | The Economic Times




Gujarat to see bumper mustard crop on record yield | Business Line


----------



## fsayed

How Narendra Modi is hampering Gujarat’s growth - Livemint


----------



## SRP

Sources: President Pranab Mukherjee not keen to approve the ordinance route for pending anti-graft bills.

Trolled by President

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

fsayed said:


> How Narendra Modi is hampering Gujarat’s growth - Livemint




Gujarat beat Maharastra by 127 runs in Vijay Hazare Trophy - Latest Cricket News, Articles & Videos at CricketCountry.com

Gujarat beat Mumbai by 4 wickets | Business Standard

Gujarat, Haryana record wins in National Basketball Championships - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

desert warrior said:


> Sources: President Pranab Mukherjee not keen to approve the ordinance route for pending anti-graft bills.
> 
> LOLed by President



Pappu got TROLLed by the President! 



SpArK said:


> Gujarat to see bumper mustard crop on record yield | Business Line



Is it communal mustard or secular mustard? If it's communal.. it doesn't count!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

JanjaWeed said:


> Pappu got TROLLed by the President!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it communal mustard or secular mustard? If it's communal.. it doesn't count!




Lion population in Gujarat on the rise - The Economic Times

These lions are eating it and increasing their population.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

fsayed said:


>




Buy Gujarat Pipavav Port; target of Rs 89: Ventura - Moneycontrol.com


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> Lion population in Gujarat on the rise - The Economic Times
> 
> These lions are eating it and increasing their population.



That's a conspiracy by Modi & BJP! These lions are RSS cadres... & will be let lose on Congessi bots after elections!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed




----------



## fsayed




----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> Guys.. here is the latest gem from Pappu.. & another addition for Pappupedia..
> 
> *Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless'*
> Rahul says 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless' | Business Standard
> 
> @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Parul @HariPrasad @wolfschanzze @KRAIT @arp2041 @ranjeet @Ammyy @jha @SwAggeR


Must be the effect of hangover of last night or the white powder he snorted before the meeting ,that's making him speak that way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

wolfschanzze said:


> Must be the effect of hangover of last night or the white powder he snorted before the meeting ,that's making him speak that way


or may be this!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> or may be this!


Man congress people are so potent , see all the ladies falling over him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

People are talking in Bihar that Lalu may have to go alone this time. Congress ne bhav nahin diya..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Is it communal mustard or secular mustard? If it's communal.. it doesn't count!


Shame on MODI for protecting these Blood sucking animals ... 

I highly suspect these Lions where used by MODI in godhra riots ... 

These Lions are trained by RSS if u notice all of these Lions always wear Kakhi color dress...

If Modi becomes PM he will give a free run to these Communal Lions across India killing the minority (Tigers) 

To protect the Secularism of the animal Kingdom of India vote for Rahul ganddu... 


- fsayed

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SwAggeR

jha said:


> People are talking in Bihar that Lalu may have to go alone this time. Congress ne bhav nahin diya..



Toh kya Congress JDU ke saath jaegi ?? Because in case of quadrilateral contest BJP+ can get 35+ seats.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Shame on MODI for protecting these Blood sucking animals ...
> 
> I highly suspect these Lions where used by MODI in godhra riots ...
> 
> These Lions are trained by RSS if u notice all of these Lions always wear Kakhi color dress...
> 
> If Modi becomes PM he will give a free run to these Communal Lions across India killing the minority (Tigers)
> 
> To protect the Secularism of the animal Kingdom of India vote for Rahul ganddu...
> 
> 
> - fsayed


@Nair saab you quoted wrong post RP. btw.. how come you less active off late in this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> All hail to Congressman Mr. Clean Antony during whose regime Adarsh ,Tatra, VIP Chopper and some more scams surfaced.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439429791197175808


 
You realize the one deal that seems to be warming up in the south? That's the DMK- Modi deal...I don't know if you have the imagination to grasp the deep consequences if that fructifies. if that happens, supporters of modi who think they're truly voting BJP to save the country should be better off drowning themselves in the Bay of Bengal.

@ranjeet @Star Wars @Marxist @jha

The excellence of glorious leader now shining around the world. As JJ throws her hat into third front, DMK lobbies hard for an alliance, you can expect history to turn a full circle and have A Raja (or maybe the Marans themselves) as Telecom Minister in Modi cabinet. Congrats guys.

Narendra Modi a hard worker, my good friend, says Karunanidhi | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You realize the one deal that seems to be warming up in the south? That's the DMK- Modi deal...I don't know you have the imagination to grasp the deep consequences if that fructifies. if that happens, supporters of modi who think they're truly voting BJP to save the country should be better off drowning themselves in the Bay of Bengal.
> The excellence of glorious leader now shining around the world. As JJ throws her hat into third front, DMK lobbies hard for an alliance, you can expect history to turn a full circle and have A Raja (or maybe the Marans themselves) as Telecom Minister in Modi cabinet. Congrats guys.
> 
> Narendra Modi a hard worker, my good friend, says Karunanidhi | NDTV.com


Let the tide rise some more ... you will see JJ along with Nitesh fall in line. As far as DMK is concerned what ever will let us gain vote share ... we will go for it. Congress has no shame shaking hands with the devil if they can get in power why should we back out from maximizing our vote share?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab you quoted wrong post RP. btw.. how come you less active off late in this thread?


Suffering from Depression ...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Let the tide rise some more ... you will see JJ along with Nitesh fall in line. As far as DMK is concerned what ever will let us gain vote share ... we will go for it. Congress has no shame shaking hands with the devil if they can get in power why should we back out from maximizing our vote share?


 
You think so? If you haven't forgotten that the entire telecom scandal on which the congress govt was brought on it's knees and parliament was stalled by BJP for well over two years for USD 5 BILLION or 30,000 Crores commited by A Raja. the foundation of Congress' decline and BJP's rise was the Telecom Scandal....and you have no problems that after quoting this as a reason for Congress corruption, BJP is ready to shake hands with the same party? If you think JJ is some chump or a daisy flower, I can tell you nothing can be further from the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You think so? If you haven't forgotten that the entire telecom scandal on which the congress govt was brought on it's knees and parliament was stalled by BJP for well over two years for USD 5 BILLION or 30,000 Crores commited by A Raja. the foundation of Congress' decline and BJP's rise was the Telecom Scandal....and you have no problems that after quoting this as a reason for Congress corruption, BJP is ready to shake hands with the same party? If you think JJ is some chump or a daisy flower, I can tell you nothing can be further from the truth.


Like I said ... the first priority is to get the mandate.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Like I said ... the first priority is to get the mandate.


 
So let's shake hands with a party that walked off with 30,000 crores? We said we wanted to come to power because they walked away with 30,000 crores but now we'll join them and then when we get mandate will give them a plum ministry to walk away with another 30,000 crores (yeah, that's the price of a regional alliance. Mamta gets railway and DMK gets telecom- that was UPA formula). I told you when he added yeddy that he was no good, you weren't ready to believe, I suspect you will rationalize it if the DMK deal fructifies too.

I'm very keen on knowing what @Marxist feels now.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So let's shake hands with a party that walked off with 30,000 crores? We said we wanted to come to power because they walked away with 30,000 crores but now we'll join them and then when we get mandate will give them a plum ministry to walk away with another 30,000 crores (yeah, that's the price of a regional alliance. Mamta gets railway and DMK gets telecom- that was UPA formula). I told you when he added yeddy that he was no good, you weren't ready to believe, I suspect you will rationalize it if the DMK deal fructifies too.
> 
> I'm very keen on knowing what @Marxist feels now.


first let the deal go through ... why would BJP go into an allaince with DMK when afterwards they can have a possibility of going along with JJ


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You realize the one deal that seems to be warming up in the south? That's the DMK- Modi deal...I don't know if you have the imagination to grasp the deep consequences if that fructifies. if that happens, supporters of modi who think they're truly voting BJP to save the country should be better off drowning themselves in the Bay of Bengal.
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Marxist @jha
> 
> The excellence of glorious leader now shining around the world. As JJ throws her hat into third front, DMK lobbies hard for an alliance, you can expect history to turn a full circle and have A Raja (or maybe the Marans themselves) as Telecom Minister in Modi cabinet. Congrats guys.
> 
> Narendra Modi a hard worker, my good friend, says Karunanidhi | NDTV.com



Agreed. VOTE FOR INDIA clique will fall on it's face incase of pre poll alliance.

But post poll alliance is feasible if needed by NDA(If they fail to reach 272) as DMK won't want to be hounded by CBI.

And hypocrisy is everywhere in politics. Read this article by Barkha Dutt.

Political hypocrisy has weakened the idea of secularism - Hindustan Times


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> first let the deal go through ... why would BJP go into an allaince with DMK when afterwards they can have a possibility of going along with JJ


 
DUDE- JJ IS IN THE THIRD FRONT---PERIOD. When will you smell the coffee? the public statement issued by the third front is as follows:

“We need an alternative, an alternative to both the Congress *and the BJP* and that is why we, the leaders of the 11 parties, have resolved today to get together, to work together,” 
and then
*“Narendra Modi represents, according to us, a dangerous mix: a promotion of aggressive capitalism…combined with a rabid form of communal ideology,”*


There is no ambiguity that they consider the BJP as an opposition and they've spewed more venom on them afterwards. She willl not go for a pre-poll alliance because she is seriously positioning herself as PM candidate, she can't do that in BJP and she is no Modi Bhakt to treat him above herself. And BJP can't participate national without having presence in TN. You think they'll go to LS with a major state like TN left 'bald'?



SwAggeR said:


> Agreed.But post poll alliance is feasible if needed by NDA as DMK won't want to be hounded by CBI.
> 
> And hypocrisy is everywhere in politics. Read this article by Barkha Dutt.
> 
> Political hypocrisy has weakened the idea of secularism - Hindustan Times


 
Screw secularism, pseudo secularism and such $hit. BJP and Modi are proving themselves as corrupt as Congress and there is no savior there.


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> DUDE- JJ IS IN THE THIRD FRONT---PERIOD. When will you smell the coffee? the public statement issued by the third front is as follows:
> 
> “We need an alternative, an alternative to both the Congress *and the BJP* and that is why we, the leaders of the 11 parties, have resolved today to get together, to work together,”
> and then
> *“Narendra Modi represents, according to us, a dangerous mix: a promotion of aggressive capitalism…combined with a rabid form of communal ideology,”*
> 
> 
> There is no ambiguity that they consider the BJP as an opposition and they've spewed more venom on them afterwards. She willl not go for a pre-poll alliance because she is seriously positioning herself as PM candidate, she can't do that in BJP and she is no Modi Bhakt to treat him above herself. And BJP can't participate national without having presence in TN. You think they'll go to LS with a major state like TN left 'bald'?
> 
> 
> 
> Screw secularism, pseudo secularism and such $hit. BJP and Modi are proving themselves as corrupt as Congress and there is no savior there.



No , it's not it's just politics of compulsion. What do you purpose BJP to do if they are not able to strike magic figure of 272 without support of tainted leaders ???

Should they go for re poll ??


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> DUDE- JJ IS IN THE THIRD FRONT---PERIOD. When will you smell the coffee? the public statement issued by the third front is as follows:
> 
> “We need an alternative, an alternative to both the Congress *and the BJP* and that is why we, the leaders of the 11 parties, have resolved today to get together, to work together,”
> and then
> *“Narendra Modi represents, according to us, a dangerous mix: a promotion of aggressive capitalism…combined with a rabid form of communal ideology,”*
> 
> 
> There is no ambiguity that they consider the BJP as an opposition and they've spewed more venom on them afterwards. She willl not go for a pre-poll alliance because she is seriously positioning herself as PM candidate, she can't do that in BJP and she is no Modi Bhakt to treat him above herself. And BJP can't participate national without having presence in TN. You think they'll go to LS with a major state like TN left 'bald'?


Bata bhai kisko vote dena ... mein daal dunga !!!


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> No , it's not it's just politics of compulsion. What do you purpose BJP to do if they are not able to strike magic figure of 272 without support of tainted leaders ???


 
What politics of 'compulsion'? True leaders would say screw 272, we want to save our country so we will work till we get our majority. CPM under Achuthananthan did that. Goons who are enraged by the prospect that only congress is allowed to loot will obviously think otherwise.



ranjeet said:


> Bata bhai kisko vote dena ... mein daal dunga !!!


 
I can't tell you who to vote for, but you can't deny that the AAP would not allow this.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What politics of 'compulsion'? True leaders would say screw 272, we want to save our country so we will work till we get our majority. CPM under Achuthananthan did that. Goons who are enraged by the prospect that only congress is allowed to loot will obviously not think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you who to vote for, but you can't deny that the AAP would not allow this.


But there is infighting going on in my constituency regarding who should get a ticket and who shouldn't. 
योगेन्द्र यादव के खिलाफ तेज हो रहे बगावत के सुर 11125829

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What politics of 'compulsion'? True leaders would say screw 272, we want to save our country so we will work till we get our majority. CPM under Achuthananthan did that. Goons who are enraged by the prospect that only congress is allowed to loot will obviously think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you who to vote for, but you can't deny that the AAP would not allow this.



You have a solid point . 

But will you like re polling on such a large scale ??I am afraid you are ideologically perfect but is it practical ??


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> You have a solid point .
> 
> But will you like re polling on such a large scale ??I am afraid you are ideologically perfect but is it practical ??



'Repolling' is irrelevant to getting the right people in. I can assure you bringing in Yeddy or a possible allaince with DMK by BJP is not out of the goodness to heart to 'avoid repolling', it's to win at whatever costs.


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What politics of 'compulsion'? True leaders would say screw 272, we want to save our country so we will work till we get our majority. CPM under Achuthananthan did that. Goons who are enraged by the prospect that only congress is allowed to loot will obviously think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you who to vote for, but you can't deny that the AAP would not allow this.



Bhai , first AAP needs to tested at state level then may be after seeing their performance we can trust them to lead the country.

Corruption is not only issue our country is facing today. AAP is filled with Kashmir separatists, naxals and Kamal farooqi type people.

I prefer security, integrity of country over corruption.It's all about priorities.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> Bhai , first AAP needs to tested at state level then may be after seeing their performance we can trust them to lead the country.
> 
> Corruption is not only issue our country is facing today. AAP is filled with Kashmir separatists, naxals and Kamal farooqi type people.
> 
> I prefer security, integrity of country over corruption.It's all about priorities.



And so we will consider handing state over to people who will again walk away with 30,000 crores?


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> 'Repolling' is irrelevant to getting the right people in. I can assure you bringing in Yeddy or a possible allaince with DMK by BJP is not out of the goodness to heart to 'avoid repolling', it's to win at whatever costs.



No, repolling has been done at state levels many a times and it is normally seen that electorate generally votes the largest party to power in repolling.That way corrupt tainted are weeded out. It can be done at center level too, if one's leader is strong at heart.

You can interpret it the way you feel but I have firm belief in my opinion.It's not about power , it's about giving country a government without undue hassle.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> And so we will consider handing state over to people who will again walk away with 30,000 crores?



As I said it's all about priorities. I prefer integrity and security over corruption.

I can counter question you . Will you part with Kashmir ?? Will you let IM like org run amock in country ?? Will you scummb to violent leftists demands ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> No, repolling has been done at state levels many a times and it is normally seen that electorate generally votes the largest party to power in repolling.That way corrupt tainted are weeded out. It can be done at center level too, if one's leader is strong at heart.
> 
> You can interpret it the way you feel but I have firm belief in my opinion.It's not about power , it's about giving country a government without undue hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said it's all about priorities. I prefer integrity and security over corruption.



I'm not gonna tell you who I think you should vote. But I want you to look at how the reasons to vote BJP keep getting diluted.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> People are talking in Bihar that Lalu may have to go alone this time. Congress ne bhav nahin diya..



You are right.. even mainstream media is speculating the same!

*बिहार में कांग्रेस-आरजेडी गठबंधन में फंसा पेच, लालू से कांग्रेस ने मांगी 15 सीटें*

और भी... rjd demands 15 seats for alliance with congress: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक
Lalu hints at rift with Congress, says time to gear up for Lok Sabha polls

btw.. how will this influence NDA's chances?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm not gonna tell you who I think you should vote. But I want you to look at how the reasons to vote BJP keep getting diluted.



But we don't have any better option and at least they are not appeasing particular community.

And about reasons getting diluted , alliance has not taken shape, so till then I am positive.



JanjaWeed said:


> You are right.. even mainstream media is speculating the same!
> 
> *बिहार में कांग्रेस-आरजेडी गठबंधन में फंसा पेच, लालू से कांग्रेस ने मांगी 15 सीटें*
> 
> और भी... rjd demands 15 seats for alliance with congress: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक
> Lalu hints at rift with Congress, says time to gear up for Lok Sabha polls
> 
> btw.. how will this influence NDA's chances?



So, are we up for quadrilateral contest in Bihar or Nitish gona ditch third front for Congress ??


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> So, are we up for quadrilateral contest in Bihar or Nitish gona ditch third front for Congress ??



Quadrilateral contest will work wonders for BJP. BJP will have a clear advantage, while Congress, JDU & RJD will be fighting for the same turf.

Nitish will not be a part of sinking ship. Afterall he will have an opportunity to join NDA after the elections. Like I read somewhere 3rd front is nothing but a temporary parking lot for these opportunistic political parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Quadrilateral contest will work wonders for BJP. BJP will have a clear advantage, while Congress, JDU & RJD will be fighting for the same turf.
> 
> Nitish will not be a part of sinking ship. Afterall he will have an opportunity to join NDA after the elections. Like I read somewhere 3rd front is nothing but a temporary parking lot for these opportunistic political parties.


I am afraid in the scenario of 4 way split of votes, Nitish won't be left with much to attract NDA towards him as after poll ally. BJP+ will sweep Bihar with 32+ seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> I am afraid in the scenario of 4 way split of votes, Nitish won't be left with much to attract NDA towards him as after poll ally. BJP+ will sweep Bihar with 32+ seats.


Either way it will be a win win for BJP. Nitish Kumar's current vote bank is anti-congress & anti-lalu. If JDU ties up with Congress, then Nitish's voters will have a clear choice. Don't forget recent polls show that 65% of JDU supporters wants to see Modi as PM. So it's a double edged sword for Nitish & JDU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Either way it will be a win win for BJP. Nitish Kumar's current vote bank is anti-congress & anti-lalu. If JDU ties up with Congress, then Nitish's voters will have a clear choice. Don't forget recent polls show that 65% of JDU supporters wants to see Modi as PM. So it's a double edged sword for Nitish & JDU.



And guess what , NaMo is slated for 4-5 more rallies in Bihar only .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> oops... ban that Governor. sack her! How dare she praise Modi govt?




Ok I will do that I am gonna meet her today ; ) bolta hu modi ki tarif na kare karni heto pappu ki kare


----------



## jbond197

After DMK, BJP explores alliance with Congress | The UnReal Times


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You realize the one deal that seems to be warming up in the south? That's the DMK- Modi deal...I don't know if you have the imagination to grasp the deep consequences if that fructifies. if that happens, supporters of modi who think they're truly voting BJP to save the country should be better off drowning themselves in the Bay of Bengal.
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Marxist @jha
> 
> The excellence of glorious leader now shining around the world. As JJ throws her hat into third front, DMK lobbies hard for an alliance, you can expect history to turn a full circle and have A Raja (or maybe the Marans themselves) as Telecom Minister in Modi cabinet. Congrats guys.
> 
> Narendra Modi a hard worker, my good friend, says Karunanidhi | NDTV.com



Bhai....if Karunanidhi is praising Modi than how is Modi responsible for this?? That doesn't mean that BJP is forming an alliance with DMK & why will it when DMK is projected to win less than 10 seats & JJ can join NDA post election with much greater nos.



eowyn said:


> Anti-nuclear activist Udayakumar joins AAP with 500 supporters - The Times of India



Any person that is AGAINST the very STATE OF INDIA is welcome in AAP.

People should seriously start thinking about what AAP really stands for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


>



Congress' own Internal Survey post 4 assembly elections loss.............

Congress will swept away in general election 2014, shows Congresss internal survey | हालात बेहद खराब: लोकसभा चुनावों में होगा कांग्रेस का डब्बा गोल - Oneindia Hindi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

please read before voting.

All by deshrohi clan Khangress:


1.. – People will forget the coal scam like they forgot Bofors – Sushil Shinde

2. –People join the Police and Army to die – Bhim Singh

3. -Our soldiers were not killed by Pakistani army but by terrorists wearing the uniform of Pakistani army – AK Antony

4. - If there is no water to drink then should I pee in the dams to bring water? – Ajit Pawar

6. – Inflation is high because people purchase gold.- P. Chidambaram

7. – Money does not grow on trees – Manmohan Singh

8. – We do not have a magic wand that we can control inflation – Manmohan Singh

9. - By killing cows we do not harm the country. If we do not kill cows, India will face a huge problem - Sharad Pawar

10. : If Sonia ji says, I will even sweep the floor – Bhakta Charan Das

11. 400 200 ! !: -- (1996 )East India Company came to loot India 400 years back. I again invite you to come to India for the next 200 years. There will be a huge reward for you: -- P.C. Chidambaram, London 1999

12. : Mother India is a demoness: Azam Khan

13. 5 : --People can eat their fill in five rupees: -- Raj Babbar

14. 15. - 1952 If we start protecting cows, the world will say that we are taking India to the 15th century - Nehru, 1952

16. : -- ! The poor are responsible for inflation: -- Manmohan Singh

17. – This country is at risk not because of Islamic terrorists but because of Hindu terrorists: -- Rahul Gandhi

18. : I will not say Vande Mataram: -- Hamid Ansari

19. - -- Sonia ji cried a lot when the terrorists were killed at Batla House: -- Salman Khurshid

20. (4500 ) : -- ,When a big tree falls, the ground shakes : Rajiv Gandhi on the murder of 4,500 Sikhs - Rajiv Gandhi

21. - ,People are eating more that is why inflation is high: -- P.C. Chidambaram

22.. , - There is no such thing as poverty in India. It is a state of the mind – Rahul Gandhi

23. - Narendra Modi is a dealer in death: Sonia Gandhi

24. - -- I can become a parliamentarian any time I want. It is a small thing for me – Robert Vadra

25. - People from UP are beggars. They go to Punjab and Gujarat to beg: -- Rahul Gandhi

26. Muslims have first claim on countries resources -- Manmohan Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @SpArK @Guynextdoor2 

No Tie-up With Karunanidhi, Says BJP -The New Indian Express

Oh & this.................

Cabinet develops cold feet on Rahul Gandhi's anti-graft ordinances - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

wolfschanzze said:


> Must be the effect of hangover of last night or the white powder he snorted before the meeting ,that's making him speak that way




Now pappu has moved from Empowerment Mode to Fearless mode. 

Earlier

Mr Gandhi what is your views on corruption?

We shall empower Women and RTI?

Now

Mr gandhi what is your views on energy crisis?

Fearless women. 
Fir bhi congress wale kahete hsin ke pappu pass ho gaya. When congress will end up with 50 seats thewill say that actually congress was going to get 5 seats but we got 50 because of Rahul Baba.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Former Army Chief General VK Singh is all set to officially join BJP today


----------



## Marxist

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So let's shake hands with a party that walked off with 30,000 crores? We said we wanted to come to power because they walked away with 30,000 crores but now we'll join them and then when we get mandate will give them a plum ministry to walk away with another 30,000 crores (yeah, that's the price of a regional alliance. Mamta gets railway and DMK gets telecom- that was UPA formula). I told you when he added yeddy that he was no good, you weren't ready to believe, I suspect you will rationalize it if the DMK deal fructifies too.
> 
> I'm very keen on knowing what @Marxist feels now.



I dont think BJP will form alliance with DMK , it was some congress leaders went for begging @ Gopalapuram ( karuna's house ) ( Ghulam Nabi Azad meets Karunanidhi triggering speculation of revival of ties | NDTV.com ....without DMK's support your Harward Chetti will loose his deposit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

desert warrior said:


> Former Army Chief General VK Singh is all set to officially join BJP today



Not only VK singh but also 35 to 40 other ex armyman joining with him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

aakash_2410 said:


> What the hell! You're gonna label him a Jihadi just because he blindly supports Congress? I'm not even a Congress supporter but this is absurd guys! I really hope those 5 liked your post because they agreed with the previous point! Shameful!



I called him a Jihadi because he is doing jihad against Modi on pdf motivated by his religion. He is more Anti Modi than pro congress. 

No more shameful than he posting lies and propaganda posters and trolling. You reap what you sow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

Congress-RJD alliance in trouble, Lalu says now 'lath-bandhan' not 'gath-bandhan' 


Congress-RJD alliance in trouble, Lalu says now 'lath-bandhan' not 'gath-bandhan' -     Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

New Delhi: Amidst reports that the Congress-RJD alliance has hit a rough patch, Lalu Prasad Yadav has said that the time has come to prepare for a lone battle in elections.




_“Ab gath-bandhan nahi lath-bandhan hoga,”_ (Now there will be a fight, not an alliance) said the RJD chief.



He was speaking to reporters in Patna on his return from Delhi.


Earlier there had been reports that RJD and Congress are unable to reach a consensus on the seat sharing number, due to which the Congress wasn’t ready to commit to anything.



Lalu’s comment in trade mark style has made it almost clear that he is not ready to wait around for an alliance any more.



RJD is already in trouble after the Paswan debacle. An alliance with Congress could have spelled a strong counter to BJP in Bihar.



But as things stand, it looks like there are going to multiple players in the Bihar battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You realize the one deal that seems to be warming up in the south? That's the DMK- Modi deal...I don't know if you have the imagination to grasp the deep consequences if that fructifies. if that happens, supporters of modi who think they're truly voting BJP to save the country should be better off drowning themselves in the Bay of Bengal.
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Marxist @jha
> 
> The excellence of glorious leader now shining around the world. As JJ throws her hat into third front, DMK lobbies hard for an alliance, you can expect history to turn a full circle and have A Raja (or maybe the Marans themselves) as Telecom Minister in Modi cabinet. Congrats guys.
> 
> Narendra Modi a hard worker, my good friend, says Karunanidhi | NDTV.com



Definitely a very worrying sign. BJP must not fall for this. Parties like DMK must be made to pay for its sins.

Having said that, I would not mind BJP poaching Alagiri for Southern region. He is anyway jobless now a days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Kejriwal's speech in Hapur, UP. 80% public who came to listen him said that they are Modi supporters to News Nation channel and Kejri is just selling dreams. LOLs
PS: UP me AAP ki daal nahi galegi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> You are right.. even mainstream media is speculating the same!
> 
> *बिहार में कांग्रेस-आरजेडी गठबंधन में फंसा पेच, लालू से कांग्रेस ने मांगी 15 सीटें*
> 
> और भी... rjd demands 15 seats for alliance with congress: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक
> Lalu hints at rift with Congress, says time to gear up for Lok Sabha polls
> 
> btw.. how will this influence NDA's chances?



Any delay by JD-U and RJD-Congress in announcing candidates will strengthen BJP+'s chances. Lalu has already hinted to start searching for strong candidates in 40 seats. RJD considers JD-U the reason behind the mistreatment Lalu received at the hands of Congress. There are also talks of JD-U and Congress alliance.

So, Lalu might decide to field candidates hwo are just able to ensure defeat of Nitish's candidates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

@Bhai Zakir @fsayed News channels are reporting the women who kissed Rahul Gandhi is burnt by her Husband.  Aise Women Empowerment. 

@arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @levina @DRAY @Android @HariPrasad @kaykay @SpArK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

Govt tries to reach out to electorate ahead of Lok Sabha polls 2014, okays 30 proposals 

Read more at:
Govt tries to reach out to electorate ahead of Lok Sabha polls 2014, okays 30 proposals - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: The Union Cabinet and the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA) cleared nearly 30 proposals and policies on Friday in a marathon sitting just days before the Election Commission's model code of conduct is likely to kick in ahead of the upcoming Lok Sabha polls. 

The clearances, many of which appear to mark the government's final attempt to reach out to critical sections of the electorate, signify, perhaps, the busiest single day for the Congress-led coalition governmen .. 

Read more at:
Govt tries to reach out to electorate ahead of Lok Sabha polls 2014, okays 30 proposals - The Economic Times


----------



## HariPrasad

Parul said:


> @Bhai Zakir @fsayed News channels are reporting the women who kissed Rahul Gandhi is dead. Aise Women Empowerment.




Swamy called Sonia a Vish kanya but he never knew that his Son is also Vish Purush. Swmy should start calling him Vish purush.


----------



## fsayed




----------



## SpArK




----------



## HariPrasad

Yesterday I watched a program on TV. they were taking the interview of Kumar Bishwas in Amethi. Situation in amethi is horrible. Congress goons are moving here and there. They threat kumar Bishwas not to chant certain slogans. 5500 tolet as claimed to be build in amethi by Jayaram ramesh is no where in Site. There is a very poor infrastructure and lack of electricity. Rahul some time takes a flying visit to this region in Helicopter. No one has seen him. There is a multi layer broker gang moving around saying people what to do and what not. Amethi such a big place looks like an under developed village. Bishwas said that the road connecting Amethi and Raibareli is so bad that it may take at least 6 hours to travel 60 KM. 

This goon family still wants to dominate the country. First work I would like Modi to do is to sent this gang in Jail and get the looted money back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

SpArK said:


>



*Narendra Modi has sold Small Desert (Runn) of Kutch in 100cr*


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *Narendra Modi has sold Small Desert (Runn) of Kutch in 100cr*




Fake news. No other news paper is reporting. Not even same paper reporting next day.


----------



## fsayed

*Sardinha flays Modi for spreading 'false propaganda' - The Times of India

Sardinha flays Modi for spreading 'false propaganda*

MARGAO: South Goa MP Francisco Sardinhacriticized the BJP prime ministerial candidateNarendra Modi for spreading 'false propaganda' against the UPA government at the Centre.

Sardinha, who was at the South Goa Congress district headquarters for a meeting, said that *Modi should read and verify facts before making false statements during his campaigns.*

*Sardinha was reacting to statements made by Modi recently where Modi had claimed that there was highest economic growth during the term of the erstwhile NDA government at the Centre compared to the successive UPA governments.*
*Sardinha said that this was incorrect and both UPA 1 and UPA 2 had recorded higher economic growth as compared to the performance of the NDA government.*
*The South Goa MP further demanded an inquiry into the entry of Ola Cabs in the state and mocked the state government for feigning ignorance on the entry of Ola Cabs into Goa.*

Sardinha expressed doubts over the government's claims that they were not aware about Ola Cabs entry and asked who then gave Ola Cabs permission to open up an office and run an agency in Goa. He said that if the government claims that it does not know these details, than an inquiry should immediately be initiated so that all the facts can come out in public.

He further condemned the police lathi charge on local Goan taxi owners. He said that on hindsight, if the government had already decided not to grant permission or withdraw permission to Ola Cabs, then it should have conveyed the same to the taxi drivers and held discussions on their demands before the strike. He added that the government could have avoided the entire controversy and amicably solved the issue with local tourist taxi operators.

*Sardinha also criticized the state government for the delay in restarting mining in Goa and blamed the government for having a lethargic attitude and not fighting the case in the Supreme Court to the best of its ability.*
Sardinha added that the government should be acting in a far more urgent manner to restart mining in Goa and said that common man like truck owners and others affiliated to mining were suffering.

Sardinha also accused the government of going soft on erring mining companies and said that those companies guilty of violations had not been isolated nor had any deterrent been set in terms of fines or criminal action.

Workdays for tribals under MNREGA raised from 100 to 150

*Workdays for tribals under MNREGA raised from 100 to 150*
*PTI* [ Updated 28 Feb 2014, 22:19:20 ]







PRINT

FONT SIZE





*New Delhi:* In a bid to woo tribals ahead of Lok Sabha polls, the government today raised the workdays under its flagship rural employment guarantee programme MNREGA from 100 to 150 for tribals, a move that will benefit 14 lakh families.

The Union Cabinet decision will come into effect from April this year.

Those tribals who have received land rights under the Forest Rights Act, 2006 will be eligible for additional 50 days of wage employment under the rural job scheme.

The beneficiaries would be those who have completed 100 workdays in that particular financial

They will be given a job card of a different colour to distinguish from the regular MNREGA workers. 

Around 14 lakh individual and community titles have been distributed under FRA 2006. 

Of these around 8 lakh individual titles have been given in Andhra Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand and Orissa.

The government believes it as an important initiative since a lot of land levelling, plantation and other activities are required to be undertaken on these lands to make them more productive.

The additional person days through MNREGA will allow the households to undertake additional work on their own land. This is one among the several initiatives taken by the Rural Development Ministry for the uplift of the tribals.

Rural Development Minister Jairam Ramesh said though the primary focus of this raise in workdays is on the tribals, people from other communities, who are beneficiaries under the Forest Rights Act, 2006 would also be covered by the Cabinet decision.

“By the decision of the cabinet, this guaranteed employment will increase from 100 days to 150 days in the tribal areas of the country and in the districts, which are declared Maoist affected,” Ramesh told reporters here.

Of the total 14 lakh families, who are the beneficiaries under Forest Right Act, about 1.6 lakh have completed 100 workdays under MNREGA.

They hail from Odisha, Chhattisgarh, Tripura, Andhra Pradesh, Maharashtra and Madhya Pradesh.

Ramesh expressed confidence that the new initiative would help in a big way for countering the left wing extremism.

“Not only will tribal families benefit from 150 days of employment, but also help in increasing the green cover in forests,” he noted.
The MNREGA programme, which was launched just before the last Lok Sabha polls in 2009, had benefitted Congress electorally.

The scheme, in which half of the beneficiaries are women, roughly reaches to every fifth household in the rural areas.

The scheme is in operation in 632 districts in the country, according to official data.

In 2012-13, it provided employment to more than 4.8 crore households generating more than 213 crore person days of employment at a total expenditure of more than 39,000 crore.

The average wage rate per day has gone up to Rs 128 crore in 2012-13 from Rs 65 in 2006-07.

The objective of MGNREGA is aimed at enhancing livelihood security of the rural households for creating durable assets and discourage migration.

The focus of the scheme is on water conservation, water harvesting, drought proofing, land development, flood control and rural connectivity among others. The scope of the scheme has also been extended from time to time.

*India’s premier rating agency has found Gujarat lags behind 10 major states in providing financial services to its population*
NOVEMBER 15, 2013 BY ADMIN LEAVE A COMMENT



_A top corporate consulting firm has found that Gujarat’s financial inclusion — which signifies financial services’ penetration among the broader sections of population — is below average. A counterview.org report:_

There is a commonplace view that, as far as finance is concerned, Gujarat is at the very top. Believing this to be a factor not to be ignored, in 2007, Gujarat’s policy makers decided on an international finance city in the state — the Gujarat International Finance Tec-city (GIFT). However, a recent study by India’s foremost corporate rating agency, Crisil, suggests that penetration of finance among Gujarat’s population is below average. Called “Crisil Inclusix: An index to measure India’s progress on Financial Inclusion”, the study indicates that financial inclusion, a “key enabler of economic and social development”, is still relatively poor in Gujarat, which ranks No 18th among Indian states, with a rating of 38.6 on a scale of 100 as against the national average of 40.1.

The Crisil study says, “In India, where a large section of the population still lives outside the ambit of formal financial services, the need to focus on inclusion is of paramount importance.” Working out a new index called “Crisil Inclusix” in order to rate financial inclusion among all Indian districts, Crisil says, “It is a relative index that has a scale of 0 to 100, and combines three very critical parameters of basic banking services — branch penetration (BP), deposit penetration (DP), and credit penetration (CP) — together into one single metric.” It adds, “A CRISIL Inclusix score of 100 indicates the ideal state for each of the three parameters.”



Pointing out that the methodology adopted is “similar to other global indices, such as UNDP’s Human Development Index”, the study says, “An important design element of Crisil Inclusix is the use of non-monetary parameters. This implies that the index uses parameters that focus only on the ‘number of people’ whose lives have been touched by various financial services, rather than on the ‘amounts’ deposited or loaned. This helps negate the disproportionate impact of a few high-value figures on the overall picture.”

The study further says, “Crisil Inclusix provides a bird’s eye view of the state of financial inclusion in the country.” It also gives “ground-level information on the progress made on the inclusion front even in the remote districts of rural India.” Suggesting that this “two-pronged approach holds immense potential for policy-makers, regulators, and bankers as it helps to identify priorities, design focused programmes to push the inclusion agenda”, it hopes, it will assist them in deciding whether there is a case for according ‘priority sector’ status to lending” in backward areas.




Financial inclusion: Inter-state comparison

No doubt, several smaller states — Pudicherry, Chandigarh, Delhi and Goa — for obvious reasons have a better Inclusix rating as they have very little rural population. However, what should worry Gujarat is that larger states, with huge rural populace, do better than Gujarat on this score. While Podicherry tops in the financial inclusion rating with a score of 79.8, double that of Gujarat, even among the big 20 states, Gujarat’s ranking is 11th – below that of Kerala (76.1), Andhra Pradesh (61.3), Tamil Nadu (60.5), Himachal Pradesh (58.5), Karnataka (57.7), Punjab (55.7), Uttarakhand (50.5), Haryana (48.4) and even the “poor” Odisha (40.6).

What should be equally worrying for the state’s policy makers is, in the financial inclusion index, none of Gujarat’s districts, including the most urbanized ones (Ahmedabad, Surat and Vadodara) are amongst the top 50. Most interestingly, the highest score in Gujarat is that of tiny Porbandar, with an Inclusix index of 54.2, six points below the last of the 50 best scorers – Assam’s Kamrup Metropolitan district, which scores 66.0. Jamnagar comes next with 51.5, followed by Vadodara 51.1, Navsari 49.1, Ahmedabad 47.1, Kutch 45.8, Amreli 44.0, Rajkot 44.0, Anand 43.9, Bharuch 42.2, Junagarh 40.8, Mehsana 40.5, and Gandhinagar 40.3.

The worst ranking is that of tribal district of Dahod with an index of 21.7. While other districts with a huge tribal population are also found to be on a weak wicket – Banaskantha 22.2, Tapi 23.4, and Narmada 29.7 – what is worrisome is that even rich districts like Kheda perform with a poor score of 33.0. Similarly, Surat, the second most urbanized district, scores 32.5. There is so far no explanation either among academics or policy makers as to why financial inclusion is so poor in Gujarat, both among backward districts and “rich” districts.




Financial inclusion scores: Comparison between Gujarat districts

* The all-India Crisil Inclusix score of 40.1 (on a scale of 100) is relatively low. It is a reflection of under-penetration of formal banking facilities in most parts of the country. Just one in two Indians has a savings account, and only one in seven Indians has access to banking credit. In fact, the bottom 50 scoring districts have just 2 per cent of the country’s bank branches.

* Deposit penetration (DP) is the key driver of financial inclusion in India. The number of savings bank accounts, at 624 million, is close to four times the number of loan accounts at 160 million.

* Focused efforts to enhance branch presence and availability of credit are extremely critical. The bottom 50 scoring districts in India have only 4,068 loan accounts per lakh of population, which is nearly one-third of the all India average of 11,680 . Similarly, these districts have just 3 branches per lakh of population, as compared to 7.6 branches per lakh of population at an all-India level.

* There are clear signs of improvement in the Crisil Inclusix score over the past three years. The Crisil Inclusix score at an all-India level has improved to 40.1 in 2011, from 37.6 in 2010 and 35.4 in 2009. Improvement in deposit penetration score is the key driver of this improvement.

* Wide disparities exist across India and within states in terms of access to financial services. India’s six largest cities have 11 per cent of the country’s bank branches. At the other end of the scale, there are four districts in the North-Eastern region with only one bank branch each.

* The key driver for the continued high performance of the top 50 districts is the significant increase in deposit and branch penetration (BP). The DP score for these districts increased by a significant 9.3 in 2011, over 2009. Also, these districts saw an addition of 2,824 branches in this period, nearly one-fourth of the total branches added in the country.

The study concludes, “The detailed analysis of the data thrown up by Crisil Inclusix sheds light on some interesting trends. The Southern region leads the financial inclusion drive in the country. Six out of the top 10 states with the highest Crisil Inclusix score are from the Southern region. This region also has better credit penetration — the number of loan accounts per lakh of population at 17,142 in the Southern region is nearly twice of the all-India average.”

On the other hand, “The western region is at a distant second, followed by Northern, Eastern, and North-Eastern regions respectively.” Further, “The top five scoring states are Puducherry, Chandigarh, Kerala, Goa, and Delhi. The bottom five states are Arunachal Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Bihar, Nagaland, and Manipur. West Bengal and Maharashtra demonstrate the highest disparity among districts.” The study adds, “Lack of awareness, low incomes, poverty, and illiteracy are among factors that lead to low demand for financial services and, consequently, to exclusion”.

*Digvijaya Singh
Congress general secretary Digvijaya Singh has sought a special package from Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to revive a stalled Rs 5,000-crore private sector hydro-electricity project, launched during his tenure as chief minister of Madhya Pradesh in the early 1990s.*
Digvijaya Singh seeks Rs 5k crore for hydro power project in Madhya Pradesh - Economic Times






Digvijaya Singh seeks Rs 5k crore for hydro power project in Madhya Pradesh



articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com
Congress general secretary Digvijaya Singh has sought a special package from Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to revive a stalled Rs 5,000-crore...


----------



## fsayed

BJP MLA gets 14-day judicial custody for rioting - The Times of India

DEHRADUN: BJP MLA Rajkumar Thukral, the main accused in the 2011 riots in Rudrapur, was sent to the Haldwani jail for 14 days on Wednesday, following his surrender before a lower court in Rudrapur. The district court will hear his bail plea on Friday.

Thukral, who was on the run for more than three months now, appeared before the court of the chief judicial magistrate, and surrendered through his defence counsel, Diwaker Pandey. Although Pandey immediately moved a bail application for his client, the magistrate rejected it, ordering a 14-day judicial custody.

Thukral, who is accused of murder, attempt to murder, rioting, intimidation and vandalism during the 2011 communal riots, was declared an absconder by a lower court in November last year. "Following this, we even attached some of the MLA's properties in Uddham Singh Nagar (USN). We were on the lookout for him," said SSP, USN, Riddhim Aggarwal.
Meanwhile a high level house panel, comprising senior government leaders and the opposition, has already been asked by the state assembly Speaker, to reinvestigate the police case against Thukral and submit its final report within a month. The opposition BJP has accused the state government of "harassing" Thukral by falsely implicating him in the case. 

A major communal frenzy in Rudrapur on October 2, 2011 killed four and injured sixty others after torn pages of a holy book were found outside a place of worship in the communally sensitive city.


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Wow What a great news. Congress MP criticizing Modi and what a great crowd of workers in picture.Really amazing!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Lok Sabha polls: Nagma, Jaya Prada, Ravi Kishan in line for Congress tickets in UP - The Times of India



v







NEW DELHI: Actors Nagma, Jaya Prada and Ravi Kishan are in the race for Congress tickets in Uttar Pradesh, a competition that promises to spice up the acrimonious electoral battle.

Sources said Nagma is being considered for Phulpur constituency, a historical seat that was once represented by Jawaharlal Nehru.

Her Bollywood glory days long gone, Nagma's appeal stems from her present status as a sought-after Bhojpuri actress which increases her pull with the rural electorate. Congress believes she can also be a good campaigner for the party in an election that would require faces to pull the crowds.

Otherwise, Nagma is an AICC member and has been associated with Congress campaigns since the 2004 Lok Sabha elections.

Further drawing from the Bhojpuri stable, sources said actor Ravi Kishan is a contender for a seat in eastern UP. The star, who virtually rules Bhojpuri filmdom, has been toying with politics for a while and is likely to get a look from Congress this time.

Congress seems a good bet for these faces. The party has seats to spare given its weak organizational muscle in most parts of the 80-seat state where it has been relegated to the margins of power play since the Babri demolition.

Leading the race for tickets is former Bollywood queen Jaya Prada, now known as 'Rampur ki kali'. The Samajwadi Party renegade, who is an MP from Rampur, is likely to join the Congress and contest from the minority-dominated seat of Moradabad. She will replace former cricket star Azharuddin who is set to shift to West Bengal.

Jaya Prada is looking for a political roof since quitting SP and is also keen to shift out of Rampur which is the fief of top UP minister Azam Khan. Khan rebelled from SP and campaigned against Jaya in 2009 but she still managed to win in Rampur. However, the acerbic leader is back in the Mulayam fold as a powerful minister whose writ runs in Rampur.

The other reason for Jaya wanting to shift is that the old political family of Begum Noor Bano represents Congress in Rampur and cannot be passed over. Jaya defeated Noor Bano in two successive elections on the SP ticket.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Marxist said:


> I dont think BJP will form alliance with DMK , it was some congress leaders went for begging @ Gopalapuram ( karuna's house ) ( Ghulam Nabi Azad meets Karunanidhi triggering speculation of revival of ties | NDTV.com ....without DMK's support your Harward Chetti will loose his deposit



Karunanidhi has been openly critical of congress because of the 'pain of 2G' (apparently looting does not give him any pain at all). And Kanimozhi in jail for some time. He revived the social status of A Raja on a high priority basis when he was fished out of jail. He really wants revenge. He is going to put himself back in the centre at any cost and I suspect wants to control the telecom ministry itself again to re=establish his credentials as big political player.


----------



## Levina

Dem!god said:


> @levina @Parul @arp2041 @Pumba @JanjaWeed @Indischer
> watch this video.....
> The lighter side of politics - women shower kisses on Rahul Gandhi in Jorhat






Soumitra said:


>





fsayed said:


> y not when bjp and rss menber posting same kind of pics




Just FYI:

That lady was burnt to death by her husband yesterday.
Assam woman who kissed Rahul Gandhi burnt to death by husband

RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK

fsayed said:


> *Narendra Modi has sold Small Desert (Runn) of Kutch in 100cr*




Gujarat to see bumper mustard crop on record yield | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> India’s premier rating agency has found Gujarat lags behind 10 major states in providing financial services to its population




'Gujarat No 1 state in economic freedom' | Business Standard

NaMo's Gujarat is the number one state in economic freedom, followed by Tamil Nadu and Madhya Pradesh : India, News - India Today


It is the right to call Pappu a Vish Purush. 


*Assam woman who kissed Rahul Gandhi burnt to death by husband






The Congress ward member Bonti, who kissed party vice-president Rahul Gandhi during his Assam visit few days back, has died after suffering serious burns.

According to initial reports the woman had an argument with her husband before she died. It is yet to be confirmerd whether the woman committed suicide or was burnt to death by her husband.

Bonti came into limelight for kissing Rahul Gandhi during his Assam visit on Wednesday.


Read more at: Assam woman who kissed Rahul Gandhi burnt to death by husband : India, News - India Today*

RIP To Lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Don’t Ask, Don’t Tell The Farce of the SIT Investigation on Gujarat*
Posted by :kamayani bali mahabal On : February 16, 2014
0
Category:Uncategorized

Tags:carnage, godhara, Gujarat, riots, Teesta Setalvad




*A ruined life* Zakia Jafri, widow of Ehsan Jafri with Teesta Setalvad
book extract
Don’t Ask, Don’t Tell
Nine hours, two sessions, 71 questions; yet, as a new book examines, all SIT’s done is put Modi’s defence on record, not challenge contradictions
Manoj Mitta




THE FICTION OF FACT-FINDING: MODI & GODHRA
BY
MANOJ MITTA
HARPERCOLLINS | PAGES: 259 | RS. 599
When Narendra Modi visited the office of the SIT (Special Investigation Team) in Gandhinagar on March 27, 2010, it was exactly 11 months after the Supreme Courthad directed it to “look into” a criminal complaint. Modi’s visit in response to an SIT summons was a milestone in accountability—at least in potential. It was the first time any chief minister was being questioned by an investigating agency for his alleged complicity in communal violence. The summons were on the complaint by Zakia Jafri, the widow of former Congress MP Ehsan Jafri, who had been killed in the first of the post-Godhra massacres in 2002.

Jafri’s complaint, which had been referred to it by the Supreme Court on April 27, 2009, tested the SIT’s independence and integrity more than any of the nine cases that had been originally assigned to it a year earlier. Jafri’s complaint called upon it to probe allegations against 63 influential persons, including Modi himself. The complaint named Modi as Accused No. 1 for the alleged conspiracy behind thecarnage that had taken place in 14 of Gujarat’s 25 districts. A Supreme Court bench, headed by Justice Arijit Pasayat, authorised the SIT not only to “look into” Jafri’s complaint but also to “take steps as required in law”. The legal steps that needed to be taken immediately were self-evident. The SIT was required to examine whether the information contained in Jafri’s complaint amounted to, as Section 154 CrPC put it, “the commission of a cognizable offence”. If so, the SIT would be obliged, under the same provision, to register a first information report (FIR), which is a statutory prelude to an actual investigation.

The Gulberg Case


Gulberg Society, a middle-class Muslim colony located in Chamanpura, a Hindu-dominated locality in eastern Ahmedabad, is attacked on February 28, 2002, a day after coaches of the Sabarmati Express are set afire near the Godhra railway station.
Ehsan Jafri, 73, a former Congress MP who lived in the Society, made numerous SOS calls to police officers and various Congress leaders. Police claimed the mob went out of
control when Jafri opened fire. He was one of the 69 people killed. Most houses in the
neighbourhood were burnt.
In 2006, Jafri’s widow Zakia sought to register another FIR against Narendra Modi and 62 other top police and administrative officials alleging they had aided, abetted and conspired for the riots.
In 2008, the Supreme Court appointed a four-member Special Investigation Team (SIT) headed by former CBI director R.K. Raghavan to conduct investigation in these cases.
In September 2011, the SC refused to pass an order on Modi’s role in the Gulberg Society case and directed concerned magistrate of Ahmedabad to decide the case; SIT submits its report in February 2012.
In Dec 2013, court rejects Zakia’s petition against SIT’s closure report giving Modi a clean chit in the 2002 riot cases.
The SIT did conduct a probe into Jafri’s complaint but it was done without fulfilling the precondition of registering an FIR. The elaborate probe, stretching over 12 months and recording the statements of 163 witnesses, took place under the guise of a “preliminary enquiry”. Then, even after the conclusion of the so-called preliminary enquiry, the SIT was disinclined to register any FIR on Jafri’s complaint. In its May 12, 2010 “enquiry report”, the SIT asked the Supreme Court if it could instead conduct “further investigation” in the existing case of Gulberg Society, where Jafri was a witness. The SIT’s proposal flew in the face of Jafri’s complaint, which had sought a broad-based probe into the conduct of the Modi government, encompassing all the carnage cases, rather than a narrowly-focused further investigation in any particular case. Besides, the period covered by Jafri’s complaint was an extended one as it referred to, for instance, the Supreme Court’s indictment of the Modi regime in 2004 in the Best Bakery and Bilkis Bano cases.





*A farce concluded* Modi addresses the media after his SIT appearance

Despite the mismatch between the restricted scope of the Gulberg Society case and the wide ambit of Jafri’s complaint, a Supreme Court bench, headed by Justice D.K. Jain, gave the go-ahead to the SIT’s proposal. This could be because the permission for further investigation sought by the SIT was only into allegations against a junior minister, Gordhan Zadafia, and two police officers, M.K. Tandon and P.B. Gondia. Later on, though, the Supreme Court extended the purview of the further investigation to the alleged complicity of Modi himself. This long-drawn-out but unusual exercise culminated on February 8, 2012 in a “final report” to a magisterial court in Ahmedabad exonerating Modi and the rest of the accused persons of any of the criminal culpability alleged by Jafri’s complaint.

It _could_ have been a milestone in accountability: a CM being investigated for his complicity in communal riots.


The Gulberg Society query with Modi’s answer and signature
When Modi’s testimony was recorded, the questioning was done by SIT member A.K. Malhotra, a retired CBI officer. What began on March 27, 2010 went on for as long as nine hours over two sessions, with the second spilling over into the wee hours of the following day. The length of the interrogation was, however, out of proportion to its intensity. Although as many as 71 questions were addressed to him, the transcript, bearing Modi’s signature on every page, shows that Malhotra studiously refrained from challenging any of his replies, however controversial. At no point did Malhotra make the slightest effort to pin Modi down on any gaps and contradictions in his testimony. Although the questions, culled from Jafri’s complaint, were extensive, the SIT refrained from asking a single follow-up question. It seemed as if Malhotra’s brief was more to place Modi’s defence on record rather than to ferret out any inconsistency or admission of wrongdoing. Malhotra’s approach of sticking to his question script, irrespective of the answers elicited by it, helped Modi get off the hook on more than one issue. Both parties made the most of the absence of the Section 161 obligation: with Modi, it was not to “answer truly” and with the SIT, it was not to put “all questions”.Take the reluctance displayed by the SIT in March 2010 to corner Modi on the terror conspiracy allegation made by him within hours of the Godhra incident. The SIT’s reluctance was obvious because a year earlier the Gujarat High Court had upheld a statutory review committee’s recommendation that terror charges could not apply to the Godhra case. Among the reasons pointed out by the review committee headed by a retired high court judge were that the miscreants involved in the Godhra arson had not used any firearms or explosives, that they had attacked coach S-6 from only one side and that they had allowed passengers of the overcrowded coach to escape from the other side. These reasons were found convincing enough for the high court to declare in February 2009 that “the incident in question is shocking but every shocking incident cannot be covered by a definition of a statute which defines terror”.

By asking if it could further investigate the Gulberg case, the SIT restricted the broader scope of Zakia Jafri’s complaint.
Neither of his reports, which were the bedrock of the Supreme Court monitoring, made any comment on those questions. Whatever had been held back or played down by the SIT, in effect, escaped the Supreme Court monitoring, irrespective of its relevance to the subject of the probe. As a consequence of this rather blinkered approach, Ramachandran missed the import of Modi putting the imprimatur of his office on the vhp’s terror allegation. In his interim report in January 2011, Ramachandran said that Modi’s alleged interference with policing warranted “further investigation” under the CrPC, going beyond the preliminary enquiry done by the SIT. This followed the further investigation that the SIT had already conducted with the Supreme Court’s permission against minister Gordhan Zadafia and police officers M.K. Tandon and P.B. Gondia. The further investigation against these three had happened before Ramachandran’s appointment in November 2010 and had led to the conclusion that the evidence was insufficient to prosecute any of them. Whatever the odds stacked against it, the fresh line of investigation proposed by Ramachandran opened up the possibility of the SIT probe substantiating the allegation of a high-level political conspiracy behind the post-Godhra violence. This was especially because of his forthright observation that the further investigation should “examine the role of Shri Modi immediately after the Godhra incident to find out if there is any culpability to the extent that a message was conveyed that the state machinery would not step in to prevent the communal riots”. Moreover, one of the reasons cited by Ramachandran’s interim report for the proposed probe into the meeting was the evidence of Modi’s own lackadaisical response the following day to the violence against Muslims. “There is nothing to show that the CM intervened on 28.02.2002 when the riots were taking place. The movement of Shri Modi and the instructions given by him on 28.02.2002 would have been decisive to prove that he had taken all steps for the protection of the minorities, but this evidence is not there. Neither the CM nor his personal officials have stated what he did on 28.02.2002. Neither the top police nor bureaucrats have spoken about any decisive action by the CM.”




*Sabarmati’s burning* A terror attack it certainly wasn’t

Thus, the recommendation for further investigation into Modi’s February 27 meeting was reinforced by the incisive observation that he had not taken “any decisive action” the next day to control the post-Godhra violence. Subsequent to Ramachandran’s note, the Supreme Court directed the SIT on March 15, 2011 to give its response, adding that it could “if necessary carry out further investigation in light of the observations made in the said note”. The SIT did carry out further investigation, this time against Modi. There was a conspicuous departure though from the earlier round of further investigation. The two officers subjected to it, Tandon and Gondia, were interrogated afresh. But when it came to the further investigation against Modi, the SIT made no effort to question him on any of the issues raised by Ramachandran. In fact, Ramachandran’s observations should have impelled the SIT to issue fresh summons to Modi in 2011, making up for its omissions in the interrogation conducted the previous year. In reality, the SIT balked at calling Modi afresh even as it recorded the statements of as many as 48 witnesses in connection with the allegations against him. For questions that Modi alone could have answered, the SIT settled for one of his aides, officer on special duty Sanjay Bhavsar. Had Ramachandran not overlooked the oddities in Modi’s testimony, he could have built the case on grounds that were more substantial and irrefutable. Had he made an issue of the inflammatory terror allegation aired by Modi within hours of the arson, the SIT would have found itself on the defensive, having toed the Gujarat police line in the Godhra case. That he missed this point was clearly an opportunity loss for fact-finding. Making matters worse was Ramachandran’s silence in his final report on a critical issue he had himself raised in his interim report: the absence of “any decisive action” by Modi on February 28, 2002 when Ahmedabad had been ravaged by violence against Muslims. This was the closest Ramachandran had come to questioning Modi’s controversial suggestion that even as he was engaged in saving Muslims, he was oblivious the whole day to the two big massacres of Ahmedabad. All that the SIT came up with in defence of Modi was a list of the meetings he had held and the decisions he had taken, although they had apparently made little difference on the ground. In fact, on the basis of details provided by Bhavsar, the SIT added that it had taken over five days for Modi to visit Gulberg Society and other riot-hit areas in Ahmedabad because he had been “awfully busy”. Though none of this could have been passed off as “decisive action” by him on the first day of the post-Godhra violence, Ramachandran gave in to the SIT’s explanation. He said: “As far as the SIT’s conclusion with regard to the steps taken by Shri Modi to control the riots in Ahmedabad is concerned, the same may be accepted, in the absence of any evidence to the contrary.” Ramachandran’s failure to notice the “evidence to the contrary” in Modi’s interrogation was a major reason why the Supreme Court’s monitoring of the investigation proved to be illusory. This was despite the fact that unlike its choice of SIT members, the Supreme Court’s selection of Ramachandran as amicus curiae was beyond reproach.

Bhavsar said it took Modi five days to visit Gulberg Society and other riot-hit areas in the city as he had been ‘awfully busy’.
The BJP thought it fit to declare Modi as its prime ministerial candidate in September 2013, days after Jafri’s counsel had ended their arguments against the SIT’s closure report before magistrate B.J. Ganatra. The chance taken by the BJP was vindicated by Ganatra’s dismissal of Jafri’s protest petition, through a 440-page order delivered on December 26, 2013. Based as it was on the facts framed by the SIT, the order upholding Modi’s exoneration said nothing about the questions that had remained unasked by the SIT and unanswered by the Gujarat government. So it missed out on the unexplained incongruity of Modi’s claim that he was unaware of the Gulberg Society massacre for almost five hours. Rejecting Jafri’s conspiracy allegation against Modi, the magistrate’s order said that he “showed alacrity in requisitioning the army and took necessary steps to control the situation”. Thus, Modi’s decision to call in the army at the 4 pm meeting he had held minutes after the Gulberg Society massacre was passed off as an instance of his “alacrity”. In order to arrive at the conclusion that Modi had displayed “alacrity”, the fact-finding process studiously ignored his claim to have been unaware of the Gulberg Society massacre till his 8.30 meeting. The moral of the story is clear. When the right questions are not put, there will be neither the right evidence nor the right conclusions.



Raed mor eher – Don’t Ask, Don’t Tell | Manoj Mitta



HariPrasad said:


> Wow What a great news. Congress MP criticizing Modi and what a great crowd of workers in picture.Really amazing!!!!!!!


this shows u people dont read just talk the picture u r talking about is of tribal people kal bola tha naaa kaala askshar bhais barabar

Workdays for tribals under MNREGA raised from 100 to 150

*Workdays for tribals under MNREGA raised from 100 to 150*
*PTI* [ Updated 28 Feb 2014, 22:19:20 ]







HariPrasad said:


> 'Gujarat No 1 state in economic freedom' | Business Standard
> 
> NaMo's Gujarat is the number one state in economic freedom, followed by Tamil Nadu and Madhya Pradesh : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> It is the right to call Pappu a Vish Purush.
> 
> 
> *Assam woman who kissed Rahul Gandhi burnt to death by husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Congress ward member Bonti, who kissed party vice-president Rahul Gandhi during his Assam visit few days back, has died after suffering serious burns.
> 
> According to initial reports the woman had an argument with her husband before she died. It is yet to be confirmerd whether the woman committed suicide or was burnt to death by her husband.
> 
> Bonti came into limelight for kissing Rahul Gandhi during his Assam visit on Wednesday.
> 
> Read more at: Assam woman who kissed Rahul Gandhi burnt to death by husband : India, News - India Today*
> 
> RIP To Lady.



*yaar tum log pura article padte nahi ho*

quote from same article 

*However, the Assam Director General of Police (DGP) has said the Congress woman worker burnt by husband did not kiss Rahul, but was among the women Rahul met at the Jorhat even*t.


Read more at: Assam woman who attended Rahul event burnt to death by husband : India, News - India Today


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *Don’t Ask, Don’t Tell The Farce of the SIT Investigation on Gujarat*
> Posted by :kamayani bali mahabal On : February 16, 2014
> 0
> Category:Uncategorized
> 
> Tags:carnage, godhara, Gujarat, riots, Teesta Setalvad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A ruined life* Zakia Jafri, widow of Ehsan Jafri with Teesta Setalvad
> book extract
> Don’t Ask, Don’t Tell
> Nine hours, two sessions, 71 questions; yet, as a new book examines, all SIT’s done is put Modi’s defence on record, not challenge contradictions
> Manoj Mitta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FICTION OF FACT-FINDING: MODI & GODHRA
> BY
> MANOJ MITTA
> HARPERCOLLINS | PAGES: 259 | RS. 599
> When Narendra Modi visited the office of the SIT (Special Investigation Team) in Gandhinagar on March 27, 2010, it was exactly 11 months after the Supreme Courthad directed it to “look into” a criminal complaint. Modi’s visit in response to an SIT summons was a milestone in accountability—at least in potential. It was the first time any chief minister was being questioned by an investigating agency for his alleged complicity in communal violence. The summons were on the complaint by Zakia Jafri, the widow of former Congress MP Ehsan Jafri, who had been killed in the first of the post-Godhra massacres in 2002.
> 
> Jafri’s complaint, which had been referred to it by the Supreme Court on April 27, 2009, tested the SIT’s independence and integrity more than any of the nine cases that had been originally assigned to it a year earlier. Jafri’s complaint called upon it to probe allegations against 63 influential persons, including Modi himself. The complaint named Modi as Accused No. 1 for the alleged conspiracy behind thecarnage that had taken place in 14 of Gujarat’s 25 districts. A Supreme Court bench, headed by Justice Arijit Pasayat, authorised the SIT not only to “look into” Jafri’s complaint but also to “take steps as required in law”. The legal steps that needed to be taken immediately were self-evident. The SIT was required to examine whether the information contained in Jafri’s complaint amounted to, as Section 154 CrPC put it, “the commission of a cognizable offence”. If so, the SIT would be obliged, under the same provision, to register a first information report (FIR), which is a statutory prelude to an actual investigation.
> 
> The Gulberg Case
> 
> 
> Gulberg Society, a middle-class Muslim colony located in Chamanpura, a Hindu-dominated locality in eastern Ahmedabad, is attacked on February 28, 2002, a day after coaches of the Sabarmati Express are set afire near the Godhra railway station.
> Ehsan Jafri, 73, a former Congress MP who lived in the Society, made numerous SOS calls to police officers and various Congress leaders. Police claimed the mob went out of
> control when Jafri opened fire. He was one of the 69 people killed. Most houses in the
> neighbourhood were burnt.
> In 2006, Jafri’s widow Zakia sought to register another FIR against Narendra Modi and 62 other top police and administrative officials alleging they had aided, abetted and conspired for the riots.
> In 2008, the Supreme Court appointed a four-member Special Investigation Team (SIT) headed by former CBI director R.K. Raghavan to conduct investigation in these cases.
> In September 2011, the SC refused to pass an order on Modi’s role in the Gulberg Society case and directed concerned magistrate of Ahmedabad to decide the case; SIT submits its report in February 2012.
> In Dec 2013, court rejects Zakia’s petition against SIT’s closure report giving Modi a clean chit in the 2002 riot cases.
> The SIT did conduct a probe into Jafri’s complaint but it was done without fulfilling the precondition of registering an FIR. The elaborate probe, stretching over 12 months and recording the statements of 163 witnesses, took place under the guise of a “preliminary enquiry”. Then, even after the conclusion of the so-called preliminary enquiry, the SIT was disinclined to register any FIR on Jafri’s complaint. In its May 12, 2010 “enquiry report”, the SIT asked the Supreme Court if it could instead conduct “further investigation” in the existing case of Gulberg Society, where Jafri was a witness. The SIT’s proposal flew in the face of Jafri’s complaint, which had sought a broad-based probe into the conduct of the Modi government, encompassing all the carnage cases, rather than a narrowly-focused further investigation in any particular case. Besides, the period covered by Jafri’s complaint was an extended one as it referred to, for instance, the Supreme Court’s indictment of the Modi regime in 2004 in the Best Bakery and Bilkis Bano cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A farce concluded* Modi addresses the media after his SIT appearance
> 
> Despite the mismatch between the restricted scope of the Gulberg Society case and the wide ambit of Jafri’s complaint, a Supreme Court bench, headed by Justice D.K. Jain, gave the go-ahead to the SIT’s proposal. This could be because the permission for further investigation sought by the SIT was only into allegations against a junior minister, Gordhan Zadafia, and two police officers, M.K. Tandon and P.B. Gondia. Later on, though, the Supreme Court extended the purview of the further investigation to the alleged complicity of Modi himself. This long-drawn-out but unusual exercise culminated on February 8, 2012 in a “final report” to a magisterial court in Ahmedabad exonerating Modi and the rest of the accused persons of any of the criminal culpability alleged by Jafri’s complaint.
> 
> It _could_ have been a milestone in accountability: a CM being investigated for his complicity in communal riots.
> 
> 
> The Gulberg Society query with Modi’s answer and signature
> When Modi’s testimony was recorded, the questioning was done by SIT member A.K. Malhotra, a retired CBI officer. What began on March 27, 2010 went on for as long as nine hours over two sessions, with the second spilling over into the wee hours of the following day. The length of the interrogation was, however, out of proportion to its intensity. Although as many as 71 questions were addressed to him, the transcript, bearing Modi’s signature on every page, shows that Malhotra studiously refrained from challenging any of his replies, however controversial. At no point did Malhotra make the slightest effort to pin Modi down on any gaps and contradictions in his testimony. Although the questions, culled from Jafri’s complaint, were extensive, the SIT refrained from asking a single follow-up question. It seemed as if Malhotra’s brief was more to place Modi’s defence on record rather than to ferret out any inconsistency or admission of wrongdoing. Malhotra’s approach of sticking to his question script, irrespective of the answers elicited by it, helped Modi get off the hook on more than one issue. Both parties made the most of the absence of the Section 161 obligation: with Modi, it was not to “answer truly” and with the SIT, it was not to put “all questions”.Take the reluctance displayed by the SIT in March 2010 to corner Modi on the terror conspiracy allegation made by him within hours of the Godhra incident. The SIT’s reluctance was obvious because a year earlier the Gujarat High Court had upheld a statutory review committee’s recommendation that terror charges could not apply to the Godhra case. Among the reasons pointed out by the review committee headed by a retired high court judge were that the miscreants involved in the Godhra arson had not used any firearms or explosives, that they had attacked coach S-6 from only one side and that they had allowed passengers of the overcrowded coach to escape from the other side. These reasons were found convincing enough for the high court to declare in February 2009 that “the incident in question is shocking but every shocking incident cannot be covered by a definition of a statute which defines terror”.
> 
> By asking if it could further investigate the Gulberg case, the SIT restricted the broader scope of Zakia Jafri’s complaint.
> Neither of his reports, which were the bedrock of the Supreme Court monitoring, made any comment on those questions. Whatever had been held back or played down by the SIT, in effect, escaped the Supreme Court monitoring, irrespective of its relevance to the subject of the probe. As a consequence of this rather blinkered approach, Ramachandran missed the import of Modi putting the imprimatur of his office on the vhp’s terror allegation. In his interim report in January 2011, Ramachandran said that Modi’s alleged interference with policing warranted “further investigation” under the CrPC, going beyond the preliminary enquiry done by the SIT. This followed the further investigation that the SIT had already conducted with the Supreme Court’s permission against minister Gordhan Zadafia and police officers M.K. Tandon and P.B. Gondia. The further investigation against these three had happened before Ramachandran’s appointment in November 2010 and had led to the conclusion that the evidence was insufficient to prosecute any of them. Whatever the odds stacked against it, the fresh line of investigation proposed by Ramachandran opened up the possibility of the SIT probe substantiating the allegation of a high-level political conspiracy behind the post-Godhra violence. This was especially because of his forthright observation that the further investigation should “examine the role of Shri Modi immediately after the Godhra incident to find out if there is any culpability to the extent that a message was conveyed that the state machinery would not step in to prevent the communal riots”. Moreover, one of the reasons cited by Ramachandran’s interim report for the proposed probe into the meeting was the evidence of Modi’s own lackadaisical response the following day to the violence against Muslims. “There is nothing to show that the CM intervened on 28.02.2002 when the riots were taking place. The movement of Shri Modi and the instructions given by him on 28.02.2002 would have been decisive to prove that he had taken all steps for the protection of the minorities, but this evidence is not there. Neither the CM nor his personal officials have stated what he did on 28.02.2002. Neither the top police nor bureaucrats have spoken about any decisive action by the CM.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sabarmati’s burning* A terror attack it certainly wasn’t
> 
> Thus, the recommendation for further investigation into Modi’s February 27 meeting was reinforced by the incisive observation that he had not taken “any decisive action” the next day to control the post-Godhra violence. Subsequent to Ramachandran’s note, the Supreme Court directed the SIT on March 15, 2011 to give its response, adding that it could “if necessary carry out further investigation in light of the observations made in the said note”. The SIT did carry out further investigation, this time against Modi. There was a conspicuous departure though from the earlier round of further investigation. The two officers subjected to it, Tandon and Gondia, were interrogated afresh. But when it came to the further investigation against Modi, the SIT made no effort to question him on any of the issues raised by Ramachandran. In fact, Ramachandran’s observations should have impelled the SIT to issue fresh summons to Modi in 2011, making up for its omissions in the interrogation conducted the previous year. In reality, the SIT balked at calling Modi afresh even as it recorded the statements of as many as 48 witnesses in connection with the allegations against him. For questions that Modi alone could have answered, the SIT settled for one of his aides, officer on special duty Sanjay Bhavsar. Had Ramachandran not overlooked the oddities in Modi’s testimony, he could have built the case on grounds that were more substantial and irrefutable. Had he made an issue of the inflammatory terror allegation aired by Modi within hours of the arson, the SIT would have found itself on the defensive, having toed the Gujarat police line in the Godhra case. That he missed this point was clearly an opportunity loss for fact-finding. Making matters worse was Ramachandran’s silence in his final report on a critical issue he had himself raised in his interim report: the absence of “any decisive action” by Modi on February 28, 2002 when Ahmedabad had been ravaged by violence against Muslims. This was the closest Ramachandran had come to questioning Modi’s controversial suggestion that even as he was engaged in saving Muslims, he was oblivious the whole day to the two big massacres of Ahmedabad. All that the SIT came up with in defence of Modi was a list of the meetings he had held and the decisions he had taken, although they had apparently made little difference on the ground. In fact, on the basis of details provided by Bhavsar, the SIT added that it had taken over five days for Modi to visit Gulberg Society and other riot-hit areas in Ahmedabad because he had been “awfully busy”. Though none of this could have been passed off as “decisive action” by him on the first day of the post-Godhra violence, Ramachandran gave in to the SIT’s explanation. He said: “As far as the SIT’s conclusion with regard to the steps taken by Shri Modi to control the riots in Ahmedabad is concerned, the same may be accepted, in the absence of any evidence to the contrary.” Ramachandran’s failure to notice the “evidence to the contrary” in Modi’s interrogation was a major reason why the Supreme Court’s monitoring of the investigation proved to be illusory. This was despite the fact that unlike its choice of SIT members, the Supreme Court’s selection of Ramachandran as amicus curiae was beyond reproach.
> 
> Bhavsar said it took Modi five days to visit Gulberg Society and other riot-hit areas in the city as he had been ‘awfully busy’.
> The BJP thought it fit to declare Modi as its prime ministerial candidate in September 2013, days after Jafri’s counsel had ended their arguments against the SIT’s closure report before magistrate B.J. Ganatra. The chance taken by the BJP was vindicated by Ganatra’s dismissal of Jafri’s protest petition, through a 440-page order delivered on December 26, 2013. Based as it was on the facts framed by the SIT, the order upholding Modi’s exoneration said nothing about the questions that had remained unasked by the SIT and unanswered by the Gujarat government. So it missed out on the unexplained incongruity of Modi’s claim that he was unaware of the Gulberg Society massacre for almost five hours. Rejecting Jafri’s conspiracy allegation against Modi, the magistrate’s order said that he “showed alacrity in requisitioning the army and took necessary steps to control the situation”. Thus, Modi’s decision to call in the army at the 4 pm meeting he had held minutes after the Gulberg Society massacre was passed off as an instance of his “alacrity”. In order to arrive at the conclusion that Modi had displayed “alacrity”, the fact-finding process studiously ignored his claim to have been unaware of the Gulberg Society massacre till his 8.30 meeting. The moral of the story is clear. When the right questions are not put, there will be neither the right evidence nor the right conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> Raed mor eher – Don’t Ask, Don’t Tell | Manoj Mitta




I am impressed with the clarity in which Modi gave the answer as it is evident from Article. No surprised that Supreme court through that useless complaint in dust been. The lady is more interested in play politics in the name of her husband rather than bringing the real culprits to justice. 

People attacked d ahesan Zafri as he opened a firing Killing one and injuring 15.

The SIT summoned Zee TV correspondent Sudhir Chaudhary, and asked him for a CD of the interview. Mr. Chaudhary said he did not have the CD with him but recollected that to his question on the Gulberg massacre, Mr. Modi had replied that “the mob had reacted on account of private firing done by late Ahesan Jafri.”

A Muslim politician who was murdered in 2002 riots in India's Gujarat state may have "provoked" a violent mob by firing at them, investigators say.

BBC News - Gujarat report says MP Ehsan Jafri 'provoked murderers'


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> Just FYI:
> 
> That lady was burnt to death by her husband yesterday.
> Assam woman who kissed Rahul Gandhi burnt to death by husband
> 
> RIP.


wow... that proved to be a kiss of death for the lady!


----------



## fsayed

*A whopping 21 per cent of Gujarat’s annual plan either remained unspent or was divected in fiscal 2012-13*
October 7, 2013Uncategorized






Latest data made available from authoritative sources in Gujarat’s finance department have revealed something about which the state’s policy apparatus should be worried: A whopping 21 per cent of the annual plan allocation for the last financial year, 2012-13 remained “unspent” – or possibly diverted to the “non-plan” sector. As against non-plan expenditure, which is made of all the “necessary” expenditures which the Gujarat government must make, including payment to nearly six lakh government servants, interests on debts and other such obligations, annual plan allocation is made for satisfying the developmental needs of the state in fields as education, health, social justice, woman and child development, and amelioration of the backward areas.The annual plan, finalized at a high-level meeting between Planning Commission vice-chairman Montek Singh Ahluwalia and Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi, was fixed at Rs 51,000 crore. This was Rs 401 crore higher than the annual plan fixed by the Gujarat government at the state of the state’s budget session in February 2002 – Rs 50,599 crore. The sources have revealed that despite the upward revision, the state government could spend only Rs 41,154 crore, which means that a huge 20.98 per cent of the annual plan was “diverted” towards non-plan expenditure, or just remained unspent. There is no explanation anywhere, including in the state’s Fiscal Responsibility statement, which explains its budgetary performance, as to how this has happened.
The increase in the annual plan for 2012-13 by Rs 401 crore was undertaken after Ahluwalia insisted that Gujarat government should pay “more attention would be needed in achieving more sustainable growth in agriculture and for addressing the problems of malnutrition and out of school children”. He added, “the state needs to further promote public private partnership in infrastructure development as the Centre was aiming at 50 per cent investment from private sector in the sector.” A higher allocation was also made towards a horticulture initiative, which Gujarat government told the Planning Commission that it was planning to launch.
In fact, sources point out, the failure to spend the annual plan happened despite the fact that Gujarat government allocated Rs 42,057 crore as budgetary support to it, and another Rs 9,000 crore as “non-budgetary support”, thereby taking the total amount allocated in favour of the annual plan to Rs 51,057 crore, Rs 57 crore more than what the Planning Commission had agreed upon. What is interesting is that this was 23.41 per cent higher than the allocation made by the state finance department for the annual plan of the previous year, 2011-12 – which was Rs 34,429 crore. Now, for the fiscal 2013-14, the Gujarat government has risen its annual plan even higher – to Rs 59,000 crore, which is higher by 15.68 per cent compared to the previous year.
A further analysis of the annual plan suggests that Gujarat government “spent” a huge amount of whatever was allocated by the state assembly for 2012-13 in just one month – March 2013. Figures up to February 2013, a month before the financial year ended, suggest that Gujarat government had spent just about Rs 29,743 crore, which is just about 58 per cent of the total annual plan for 2012-13. Interestingly, by February 2013, the state finance department allocated Rs 41,326 crore – even this allocated amount could not be spent in by the month end. This, apparently, was the main reason why the overall allocations for the annual plan refused an increase and remained stagnant in the next month, when a whopping Rs 12,314 crore – or around 18 per cent of the allocation – was spent in just one month.
Significantly, the failure to spend the amount happened at a time when the state’s own revenues drastically rose during 2012-13. The Gujarat government’s tax revenues – which mainly include value-added tax (VAT) – rose by 19.12 per cent over the previous year, from Rs 44,250 crore to Rs 52,549 crore. Besides this, in 2012-13, Gujarat government received Rs 9,200 crore as non-tax revenue (against various services provided in sectors like education, health, water and so on), up by 7.14 per cent over the previous year. This apart, it received another Rs 9,200 crore as Central devolution (against central excise, customs duty etc., which are Central taxes), and Rs 8,673 crore as Central grants – both rose by 19.45 per cent and 20.15 per cent, respectively.



JanjaWeed said:


> wow... that proved to be a kiss of death for the lady!


*yaar tum log pura article padte nahi ho*

quote from same article 

*However, the Assam Director General of Police (DGP) has said the Congress woman worker burnt by husband did not kiss Rahul, but was among the women Rahul met at the Jorhat even*t.


Read more at: Assam woman who attended Rahul event burnt to death by husband : India, News - India Today


----------



## SpArK

fsayed said:


> *A whopping 21 per cent of Gujarat’s annual plan either remained unspent or was divected in fiscal 2012-13*
> October 7, 2013Uncategorized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest data made available from authoritative sources in Gujarat’s finance department have revealed something about which the state’s policy apparatus should be worried: A whopping 21 per cent of the annual plan allocation for the last financial year, 2012-13 remained “unspent” – or possibly diverted to the “non-plan” sector. As against non-plan expenditure, which is made of all the “necessary” expenditures which the Gujarat government must make, including payment to nearly six lakh government servants, interests on debts and other such obligations, annual plan allocation is made for satisfying the developmental needs of the state in fields as education, health, social justice, woman and child development, and amelioration of the backward areas.The annual plan, finalized at a high-level meeting between Planning Commission vice-chairman Montek Singh Ahluwalia and Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi, was fixed at Rs 51,000 crore. This was Rs 401 crore higher than the annual plan fixed by the Gujarat government at the state of the state’s budget session in February 2002 – Rs 50,599 crore. The sources have revealed that despite the upward revision, the state government could spend only Rs 41,154 crore, which means that a huge 20.98 per cent of the annual plan was “diverted” towards non-plan expenditure, or just remained unspent. There is no explanation anywhere, including in the state’s Fiscal Responsibility statement, which explains its budgetary performance, as to how this has happened.
> The increase in the annual plan for 2012-13 by Rs 401 crore was undertaken after Ahluwalia insisted that Gujarat government should pay “more attention would be needed in achieving more sustainable growth in agriculture and for addressing the problems of malnutrition and out of school children”. He added, “the state needs to further promote public private partnership in infrastructure development as the Centre was aiming at 50 per cent investment from private sector in the sector.” A higher allocation was also made towards a horticulture initiative, which Gujarat government told the Planning Commission that it was planning to launch.
> In fact, sources point out, the failure to spend the annual plan happened despite the fact that Gujarat government allocated Rs 42,057 crore as budgetary support to it, and another Rs 9,000 crore as “non-budgetary support”, thereby taking the total amount allocated in favour of the annual plan to Rs 51,057 crore, Rs 57 crore more than what the Planning Commission had agreed upon. What is interesting is that this was 23.41 per cent higher than the allocation made by the state finance department for the annual plan of the previous year, 2011-12 – which was Rs 34,429 crore. Now, for the fiscal 2013-14, the Gujarat government has risen its annual plan even higher – to Rs 59,000 crore, which is higher by 15.68 per cent compared to the previous year.
> A further analysis of the annual plan suggests that Gujarat government “spent” a huge amount of whatever was allocated by the state assembly for 2012-13 in just one month – March 2013. Figures up to February 2013, a month before the financial year ended, suggest that Gujarat government had spent just about Rs 29,743 crore, which is just about 58 per cent of the total annual plan for 2012-13. Interestingly, by February 2013, the state finance department allocated Rs 41,326 crore – even this allocated amount could not be spent in by the month end. This, apparently, was the main reason why the overall allocations for the annual plan refused an increase and remained stagnant in the next month, when a whopping Rs 12,314 crore – or around 18 per cent of the allocation – was spent in just one month.
> Significantly, the failure to spend the amount happened at a time when the state’s own revenues drastically rose during 2012-13. The Gujarat government’s tax revenues – which mainly include value-added tax (VAT) – rose by 19.12 per cent over the previous year, from Rs 44,250 crore to Rs 52,549 crore. Besides this, in 2012-13, Gujarat government received Rs 9,200 crore as non-tax revenue (against various services provided in sectors like education, health, water and so on), up by 7.14 per cent over the previous year. This apart, it received another Rs 9,200 crore as Central devolution (against central excise, customs duty etc., which are Central taxes), and Rs 8,673 crore as Central grants – both rose by 19.45 per cent and 20.15 per cent, respectively.
> 
> 
> *yaar tum log pura article padte nahi ho*
> 
> quote from same article
> 
> *However, the Assam Director General of Police (DGP) has said the Congress woman worker burnt by husband did not kiss Rahul, but was among the women Rahul met at the Jorhat even*t.
> 
> 
> Read more at: Assam woman who attended Rahul event burnt to death by husband : India, News - India Today




US ambassador impressed by development in Gujarat - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

fsayed said:


> *yaar tum log pura article padte nahi ho*
> 
> quote from same article
> 
> *However, the Assam Director General of Police (DGP) has said the Congress woman worker burnt by husband did not kiss Rahul, but was among the women Rahul met at the Jorhat even*t.
> 
> 
> Read more at: Assam woman who attended Rahul event burnt to death by husband : India, News - India Today



Same difference. Pappu is a contagious decease. One doesn't have to be directly in contact...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

SpArK said:


> US ambassador impressed by development in Gujarat - The Times of India





JanjaWeed said:


> Same difference. Pappu is a contagious decease. One doesn't have to be directly in contact...


*Gujarat's UGLY secret EXPOSED: People paying R 12 lakh as BRIBE for a job with monthly salary of just R 5300! *


Dailybhaskar.com | Feb 28, 2014, 13:51PM IST
MORE:
Narendra Modi









*Ahmedabad:* Contrary to Narendra Modi's claims of development and high employment in the state, the Gujarat police on Thursday busted a job racket in which a BJP leader was reportedly taking bribes of Rs 10 lakh for each job. More than 12 lakh youths had applied for 1500 jobs with a month salary of just Rs 5,300.

The police has arrested BJP leader Kalyansinh Champawat on charges of luring youths by promising them a job of 'talati' in exchange for Rs 10 lakhs. He was caught with lakhs of rupees and currency counting machine.

He was engaged as "trainer" for the local leaders of BJP and RSS.

The unusually high number of applicants for a few vacancies exposes the Modi government's 'tall' claims of high employment in the state.

A major question arises here is - if there is no unemployment in Gujarat as the CM keeps claiming and promising jobs to those coming from outside, why are people ready to pay bribe of Rs 10 lakh for a job which gets a salary of Rs 5,300 only for five years?


----------



## JanjaWeed

CNN-IBN showing Pappu with Rickshaw pullers in UP.

Rickshaw puller: Hum ghareeb hai saab, hamare 4 bacche hai saheb. 3 beta aur ek beti. Guzara nahi chalta hai saheb.

Pappu: Beti ka naam kya hai? kitna badi hai?

I was like... WHAT? This guy is a proper pervy perverson... man.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

fsayed said:


> *Gujarat's UGLY secret EXPOSED: People paying R 12 lakh as BRIBE for a job with monthly salary of just R 5300! *
> 
> 
> Dailybhaskar.com | Feb 28, 2014, 13:51PM IST
> MORE:
> Narendra Modi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmedabad:* Contrary to Narendra Modi's claims of development and high employment in the state, the Gujarat police on Thursday busted a job racket in which a BJP leader was reportedly taking bribes of Rs 10 lakh for each job. More than 12 lakh youths had applied for 1500 jobs with a month salary of just Rs 5,300.
> 
> The police has arrested BJP leader Kalyansinh Champawat on charges of luring youths by promising them a job of 'talati' in exchange for Rs 10 lakhs. He was caught with lakhs of rupees and currency counting machine.
> 
> He was engaged as "trainer" for the local leaders of BJP and RSS.
> 
> The unusually high number of applicants for a few vacancies exposes the Modi government's 'tall' claims of high employment in the state.
> 
> A major question arises here is - if there is no unemployment in Gujarat as the CM keeps claiming and promising jobs to those coming from outside, why are people ready to pay bribe of Rs 10 lakh for a job which gets a salary of Rs 5,300 only for five years?




Microsoft establishes IPR Chair at Gujarat National Law University | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> CNN-IBN showing Pappu with Rickshaw pullers in UP.
> 
> Rickshaw puller: Hum ghareeb hai saab, hamare 4 bacche hai saheb. 3 beta aur ek beti. Guzara nahi chalta hai saheb.
> 
> Pappu: Beti ka naam kya hai? kitna badi hai?
> 
> I was like... WHAT? This guys is proper pervy perverson... man.



Chhupti nahi tharak yun chhupane se. . . . dashkon raha hai kotha ahl-e-tashan humara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

fsayed said:


> *Gujarat's UGLY secret EXPOSED: People paying R 12 lakh as BRIBE for a job with monthly salary of just R 5300! *
> 
> 
> Dailybhaskar.com | Feb 28, 2014, 13:51PM IST
> MORE:
> Narendra Modi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmedabad:* Contrary to Narendra Modi's claims of development and high employment in the state, the Gujarat police on Thursday busted a job racket in which a BJP leader was reportedly taking bribes of Rs 10 lakh for each job. More than 12 lakh youths had applied for 1500 jobs with a month salary of just Rs 5,300.
> 
> The police has arrested BJP leader Kalyansinh Champawat on charges of luring youths by promising them a job of 'talati' in exchange for Rs 10 lakhs. He was caught with lakhs of rupees and currency counting machine.
> 
> He was engaged as "trainer" for the local leaders of BJP and RSS.
> 
> The unusually high number of applicants for a few vacancies exposes the Modi government's 'tall' claims of high employment in the state.
> 
> A major question arises here is - if there is no unemployment in Gujarat as the CM keeps claiming and promising jobs to those coming from outside, why are people ready to pay bribe of Rs 10 lakh for a job which gets a salary of Rs 5,300 only for five years?



Now.... don't try to mask Pappu's deeds by posting a fake about Gujarat. 

Pappu is responsible for the death of that poor Assam lady.... We want justice for that women... Pappu virus has caused the death. We want justice!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

SpArK said:


> Microsoft establishes IPR Chair at Gujarat National Law University | Business Standard


*Saturday, July 13, 2013*




Now these Guangzhou, China pics are being circulated as Pics of Ahmedabad

Link of the article from where the 2nd pic is taken to fake as Ahmedabad pic.

Guangzhou’s BRT: Revolutionizing Perceptions of Bus Travel in China | TheCityFix

This link has now been reported by moditards so many times that it can't be posted on FB.

And this is the link to one tweet of a leading modi propagandist Akhilesh Mishra which he posted on twitter faking Guangzhou as Ahmedabad. The same pic has been posted by other moditards on twitter, fb and other social media. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/354633824329674753
And this is the pic of real Ahmedabad. This pic is to tell that Ahmedabad is a city like most cities in India.

http://thecityfix.com/files/2010/03/At-grade-crossing-for-BRT-commuters.jpg


Not that Ahmedabad is unique, cities all over India are same, but as fake stories about Ahmedabad are being circulated, you should see this video






Original pic of a man sweeping floor, and photoshopped Modi pic..








All pics and links are taken from twitter. Thanks to all who have posted these.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fsayed said:


> *Saturday, July 13, 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now these Guangzhou, China pics are being circulated as Pics of Ahmedabad
> 
> Link of the article from where the 2nd pic is taken to fake as Ahmedabad pic.
> 
> Guangzhou’s BRT: Revolutionizing Perceptions of Bus Travel in China | TheCityFix
> 
> This link has now been reported by moditards so many times that it can't be posted on FB.
> 
> And this is the link to one tweet of a leading modi propagandist Akhilesh Mishra which he posted on twitter faking Guangzhou as Ahmedabad. The same pic has been posted by other moditards on twitter, fb and other social media.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/354633824329674753
> And this is the pic of real Ahmedabad. This pic is to tell that Ahmedabad is a city like most cities in India.
> 
> http://thecityfix.com/files/2010/03/At-grade-crossing-for-BRT-commuters.jpg
> 
> 
> Not that Ahmedabad is unique, cities all over India are same, but as fake stories about Ahmedabad are being circulated, you should see this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original pic of a man sweeping floor, and photoshopped Modi pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pics and links are taken from twitter. Thanks to all who have posted these.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> this shows u people dont read just talk the picture u r talking about is of tribal people kal bola tha naaa kaala askshar bhais barabar




Election time main Sarkari tijori par boj badhake kaun sa tir mara.

Create employement opprtunity like this.


Gujarat accounts for 72% new jobs in India



fsayed said:


> All pics and links are taken from twitter. Thanks to all who have posted these.




Now prove that the picture you posted is original and other one is Photoshopped. And than prove that this is the picture of Modi as claimed by modi himself.



JanjaWeed said:


> Gujarat's UGLY secret EXPOSED: People paying R 12 lakh as BRIBE for a job with monthly salary of just R 5300!




Gujarati People are not fool who pay a bribe amount for a job which is half of the interest amount of bribe. This type of fabricated news have a place in Dust been.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Guynextdoor2 said:


> critical of congress because of the 'pain of 2G' (apparently looting does not give him any pain at all). And Kanimozhi in jail for some time. He revived the social status of A Raja on a high priority basis when he was fished out of jail. He really wants revenge. He is going to put himself back in the centre



No he continued to be with congress even after 2G ,arrest of Raja and kanimozhi ....etc ,He gave congress 60+ seats in last assembly election even after all these issue ,your theory is flawed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Election time main Sarkari tijori par boj badhake kaun sa tir mara.
> 
> Create employement opprtunity like this.
> 
> 
> Gujarat accounts for 72% new jobs in India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now prove that the picture you posted is original and other one is Photoshopped. And than prove that this is thepicture Modi as claimed by modi himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gujarati People are not fool who pay a bribe amount for a job which is half of the interest amount of bribe. This type of fabricated news have a place in Dust been.


before speaking do some reasearch u r calling gujrat police fabricating these news . job scam busted by gujrat police

*one more*


*Madhya Pradesh Congress to observe state-wide bandh tomorrow over PEB scam *
Read more at:
Madhya Pradesh Congress to observe state-wide bandh tomorrow over PEB scam - The Economic Times

enforce a day-long state-wide bandh tomorrow to press for its demand for a CBI inquiry into the alleged scam in the Professional Examination Board (PEB). 

State Congress chief Arun Yadav told reporters that the Madhya Pradesh PEB scam had "ruined" the future of scores of youths in the state. 

"Congress has been demanding a CBI inquiry into the scam but Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan was not doing anything about it," he said. 

He said the bandh would not be observe .. 

Read more at:
Madhya Pradesh Congress to observe state-wide bandh tomorrow over PEB scam - The Economic Times


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> before speaking do some reasearch u r calling gujrat police fabricating these news . job scam busted by gujrat police




Do not expose your ignorance again and again.

No Gujarat or any Indian is fool to give a bribe of an amount whose interest is double than salary amont. 12 lkhs interest at bank rate amounts to about 10000 per month which double than salary. Before posting some news, Apply your brain. You had posted even worse nonsense yesterday.



fsayed said:


> Madhya Pradesh Congress to observe state-wide bandh tomorrow over PEB scam
> Read more at:
> Madhya Pradesh Congress to observe state-wide bandh tomorrow over PEB scam - The Economic Times




In Gujarat, they tried this and failed measurably. Now they are trying this in MP. They will fail measurably and face worst ever defeat. Just 2 months are left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Do not expose your ignorance again and again.
> 
> No Gujarat or any Indian is fool to give a bribe of an amount whose interest is double than salary amont. 12 lkhs interest at bank rate amounts to about 10000 per month which double than salary. Before posting some news, Apply your brain. You had posted even worse nonsense yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Gujarat, they tried this and failed measurably. Now they are trying this in MP. They will fail measurably and face worst ever defeat. Just 2 months are left.







USA affirms its tough stance on 2002 Gujarat riots - The Economic Times

WASHINGTON: Omission of Bharatiya Janata Party's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's name from a US human rights report was no indication of a change in policy, a US official has reiterated. 

"There is no change in policy. There's no editing error," State Department spokesperson Jen Psaki told reporters Friday when asked about the omission of the Gujarat chief minister's name from State Department's congressionally mandated report. 

"The 2013 Human Rights Report focuses .. 

Read more at:
USA affirms its tough stance on 2002 Gujarat riots - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


>




I am unable to watch video but it seems that you have taken oath not to use your brain before posting the news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439676979776741376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439678284797054977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439679068527923200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439679123204489216
Twitter / amishra77: Not without reason that all ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Rahul Gandhi to Rickshaw pullers- "Aap saal me kitni baar bimar padte ho?"
WTF is wrong with this pappu? Seriously!!
@SpArK @HariPrasad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> USA affirms its tough stance on 2002 Gujarat riots - The Economic Times




US itself is worse country so far as Human right violation is concern. All US allies have worst human right record and even sharia law. US's stand is not going to affect indian domestic politics at all.

Now SP offers support to BJP.

SP pops a surprise: To support BJP if role in Guj riots confessed - News Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

@fsayed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439683987603075072


----------



## HariPrasad

I believe that game is over now. DMK ready to support BJP so as AIADMK.

It is just a matter of 2 months. Modi saheb will be in power. Congress goons will be in Jail.



kaykay said:


> Rahul Gandhi to Rickshaw pullers- "Aap saal me kitni baar bimar padte ho?"
> WTF is wrong with this pappu? Seriously!!
> @SpArK @HariPrasad




Rather you should have asked wtf anything is not right with Pappu? Pappu is a certified Idiot. He can not speak anything meaningful.

It is the time to announcement by Modi ji that If you are not with us you are against us. **** those bloody corrupt regional parties for whom his politics is ahead of nation. Sent everybody in Jail and finish them.


And Now,


Former Army Chief General VK Singh files legal notice against Shinde


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Omission of Bharatiya Janata Party's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's name from a US human rights report was no indication of a change in policy, a US official has reiterated.




WOW they removed the name of Modi from Human right watch list. Policy remain unchanged but now it is no more against Modi. US bow down to Shree Modi Ji.

And,


Now, Beni Prasad Verma revolts again Rahul Gandhi's primaries | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

General VK Singh may contest LS election from Jhunjhunu, Rajasthan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

V K Singh joins BJP, says it is only nationalist party - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Former Army chief Gen V K Singh, who was engaged in a long-drawn battle with the government over his age issue, on Saturday joined BJP, saying it is the only "nationalist" party which he wants to see in power. 

Gen Singh, who joined the BJP along with a number of other ex-servicemen in presence of party president Rajnath Singh, said the troops should support it so that a "stable, strong and nationalist" government is formed. 

"I saw only BJP as nationalist party," he said while explaining the reason for joining the party. 

"We, who have served on borders, should work with nationalist forces. So, we have decided to move with BJP to bring a government which is stable, strong and takes decisions in national interest, said the 63-year-old who retired in May 2012. 

He expressed confidence that the enthusiasm of the servicemen will make BJP stronger. 

Welcoming him into BJP, Rajnath Singh said if BJP comes to power, it will take good care of the armed forces. 

He used the occasion to attack the UPA government, saying it has not looked after the armed forces well. In this context, he cited the recent mishaps involving the Navy. 

The BJP chief also attacked the government over ceasefire violations by Pakistan, including beheading of two Indian soldiers, and intrusions by China. 

Gen (retd) joined BJP months after he shared dais with its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi at an ex-servicemen rally in Rewari in Haryana. 

@Guynextdoor , buddy now it's about time that you start supporting nationalist party and help in formation of strong government in center.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Rakhi sawant joins BJP


----------



## kaykay

Prometheus said:


> Rakhi sawant joins BJP


Thats better. Now I dare Digvijay Singh to comment on Rakhi and see the responce from her. LOLs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


>



JUST like the Foreign minister of India DEFENDED a terrorist org called SIMI in SC....................??

Salman Khurshid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Prometheus said:


> Rakhi sawant joins BJP



To counter likes of Renuka Choudhary and Dogvijay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> Rakhi sawant joins BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


>



Will the PM of India be determined if he want wear a particular TOPI or not?? what Insanity.....he is completely entitled to his own opinion afterall he is a FREE citizen of a FREE country.

BTW, why don't Salman Khurshid put a tilak & go to any temple to show that he is completely secular person??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

'NAMO' restaurant opens in Hong Kong. Inaugurated by BJP leader Vijay Jolly and Delhi's BJP president Dr.Harshvardhan (Source : BJP)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439689215610077185
@Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> @Bhai Zakir @fsayed News channels are reporting the women who kissed Rahul Gandhi is burnt by her Husband.  Aise Women Empowerment.
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @levina @DRAY @Android @HariPrasad @kaykay @SpArK



RIP

Yaar pls don't get me wrong, I feel sorry for that woman but yeh gana yaad a gya....................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> @Bhai Zakir @fsayed News channels are reporting the women who kissed Rahul Gandhi is burnt by her Husband.  Aise Women Empowerment.
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @levina @DRAY @Android @HariPrasad @kaykay @SpArK



aah.. this is what he meant when he said.. 'focalizing energy makes Indian women fearless'! Looks like this lady focussed bit too much of her energy on Pappu!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> Same difference. Pappu is a contagious decease. One doesn't have to be directly in contact...


in other post i talked about how he might get kissing disease from all that kissing infact its him that is contagious and fatal for that woman who kissed him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Marxist said:


> No he continued to be with congress even after 2G ,arrest of Raja and kanimozhi ....etc ,He gave congress 60+ seats in last assembly election even after all these issue ,your theory is flawed


 
He could not break off till kanimozhi was out of jail. As per your 'theory' idea let's wait and watch. if it does go through I'd be curious to see what happens to that smug little smile you always have on  . That would be PRICELESS.


----------



## NKVD

SwAggeR said:


> To counter likes of Renuka Choudhary and Dogvijay.


you are wrong about dig vijay see his real identity is this

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

NKVD said:


> you are wrong about dig vijay see his real identity is this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

[


SwAggeR said:


> V K Singh joins BJP, says it is only nationalist party - The Times of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: Former Army chief Gen V K Singh, who was engaged in a long-drawn battle with the government over his age issue, on Saturday joined BJP, saying it is the only "nationalist" party which he wants to see in power.
> 
> Gen Singh, who joined the BJP along with a number of other ex-servicemen in presence of party president Rajnath Singh, said the troops should support it so that a "stable, strong and nationalist" government is formed.
> 
> "I saw only BJP as nationalist party," he said while explaining the reason for joining the party.
> 
> "We, who have served on borders, should work with nationalist forces. So, we have decided to move with BJP to bring a government which is stable, strong and takes decisions in national interest, said the 63-year-old who retired in May 2012.
> 
> He expressed confidence that the enthusiasm of the servicemen will make BJP stronger.
> 
> Welcoming him into BJP, Rajnath Singh said if BJP comes to power, it will take good care of the armed forces.
> 
> He used the occasion to attack the UPA government, saying it has not looked after the armed forces well. In this context, he cited the recent mishaps involving the Navy.
> 
> The BJP chief also attacked the government over ceasefire violations by Pakistan, including beheading of two Indian soldiers, and intrusions by China.
> 
> Gen (retd) joined BJP months after he shared dais with its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi at an ex-servicemen rally in Rewari in Haryana.
> 
> @Guynextdoor , buddy now it's about time that you start supporting nationalist party and help in formation of strong government in center.


 
I have a lot of respect for V K Singh but am not going to be led by tis decision of his.


----------



## Jason bourne

Watch cnbc tv18 its about gift city gujrar ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

HariPrasad said:


> Do not expose your ignorance again and again.
> 
> No Gujarat or any Indian is fool to give a bribe of an amount whose interest is double than salary amont. 12 lkhs interest at bank rate amounts to about 10000 per month which double than salary. Before posting some news, Apply your brain. You had posted even worse nonsense yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Gujarat, they tried this and failed measurably. Now they are trying this in MP. They will fail measurably and face worst ever defeat. Just 2 months are left.


 
I don't understand why you post at all...I mean, you really are a moron. Why even try to look smarter?



kaykay said:


> 'NAMO' restaurant opens in Hong Kong. Inaugurated by BJP leader Vijay Jolly and Delhi's BJP president Dr.Harshvardhan (Source : BJP)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439689215610077185
> @Chinese-Dragon


 
I told you so often use Namo brand to sell Chai Patti, Sabun, Tooth Paste, Atta etc. That is the right use of his name, not PM shee em etc.


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> [
> 
> 
> I have a lot of respect for V K Singh but am not going to be led by tis decision of his.



You are just hardcore anti-BJP. Any personal reasons for that ??


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I don't understand why you post at all...I mean, you really are a moron. Why even try to look smarter?



If you think that I am a moron, you are free to believe that and I do not mind at all. When someone pested some nonsense post like a bribe of Rs 12 lakhs for a rs 5000 job, I simply exposed him. When I read the post, I simply calculate that interest at bank rate is Rs 10000 per month for an amount of rs 12 lakhs. Why would pay such a bribe for a Rs 5000 job?

Actually this question should strike your mind also. But the way you have exposed your logic and way of thinking on this forum, I am not surprised that you found nothing wrong with such nonsense post and tell me Moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*While BJP Supremo Rajnath Singh makes a huge show of Gen. VK Singh joining BJP, he shows the 'respect' he has for the armed forces when he attacks the Black Cat Commando deployed for his protection.*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678528975544690





@HariPrasad 
@Bhai Zakir 
@Guynextdoor2 
@Soumitra 
@ranjeet 
@chak de INDIA 
@jarves


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439718194299686912

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

The interaction of Rahul Gandhi concludes with Ricksaw Pullers‪#‎RGinUP‬

Key Points which Rahul said 

1. We dont promise you freebies but will improve many things as suggested

2. I am here to understand your pain and problem, but honestly it is difficult to understand the suffering until one suffers self

3. The suggestion which you shared will be incorporated in Congress Manifesto of election

4. I want your children to get proper education and walk free from poverty

5. Centre schemes not reaching to Uttar Pradesh, we will look into the ways how it can directly reach in your hands 

6. Education and Employment for your children is our top priority







Interacted with confident young women @ NMKRV College in Jayanagar. Their hopes and dreams inspire me to work harder! pic.twitter.com/qqvZpYSvVx


----------



## fsayed




----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439735213728333824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439737592888573953

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत । 
अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस्य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम् ॥
परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् । 
धर्मसंस्थापनार्थाय सम्भवामि युगे युगे 
"To deliver the pious and to annihilate the miscreants, as well as to re-establish the principles of religion, I Myself appear, millennium after millennium."*


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439740093650071554

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Sunil Sethi: Mr Modi's strengthening flavour | Business Standard


An old naval captain dropped in to see me two days ago, a man who once served in the Indian navy, then for many years steered merchant vessels, sailing the high seas to Brazil, Nigeria and Iran. He is now a slightly wobbly septuagenarian; in fact, he is my uncle. Not known for pronounced political opinions, I thought the visit might be handy for his views on the turbulence that currently grips the naval establishment. But no; all he wanted to talk about was Narendra Modi. "We must put this man in - at all costs," he said, adding that it was the country's only chance to get a stable, forward-thinking government. He wasn't prepared to countenance dissent and, after a while, began to sound like retired colonels with their "country's-going-to-the-dogs" lament often heard in cantonment clubs.

His litany of complaints against the United Progressive Alliance's record in its second term - in fact the full decade of Sonia-Manmohan raj now lumped together in popular public perception - was familiar: the economy is in a shambles, political corruption unbeatable, and the state of cities pitiable. The Congress party's doles have neither improved education nor put more food in the mouths of the hungry. He scoffed at the idea of a non-BJP or non-Congress alternative. The Third Front was a non-starter and the Aam Aadmi Party too inexperienced. As for the trinity of "Teen Deviyan" - Amma, Didi and Behenji - and their prime ministerial ambitions, he sneered loudly, dismissing it as the "sisterhood of sycophancy". He compared Tamil Nadu Chief Minister J Jayalalithaa to Marie Antoinette in a reference to the 66-kilogramme Parliament-shaped cake her fans recently cut as a birthday gift.

But his worst insults were reserved for Rahul Gandhi. "That young man won't be prime minister in a hurry. Give me one great, original, forceful idea of his - just one - that has captured the country's imagination?" As he tottered down the stairs, he dripped sarcasm, "Can an Alpha Male rule with a controlling Clan Mother?"

If about a fifth of the 815 million voters eligible for this summer's election are first-timers aged 18-25, there are likely to be as many senior citizens in the 60-plus age group. Narendra Modi's strengthening flavour derives not only from the BJP's political strongholds, or backing from corporate and business interests, but from increasingly cross-generational support.

Reports from Uttar Pradesh, which constitutes 16 per cent of the total electorate, suggest disillusionment with its young chief minister, Akhilesh Yadav, and indifference to Rahul Gandhi. Mr Yadav's energetic bicycle rallies and freebies of laptops to students stand eclipsed by the Muzaffarnagar riots and lavish movie star entertainments in his constituency. Chastened Congressmen privately admit that the party's tally of 21 members of Parliament from Uttar Pradesh in 2009 will be whittled down to single digits in the coming election. The BJP will be the biggest gainer in the country's most populous state.

Despite growing support for the BJP's image-conscious and media-savvy candidate for the prime minister's job, does Mr Modi breed disquiet in the liberal intelligentia and dread among the country's 170 million Muslims? Yes, because of the traction that figures like Dinanath Batra of the Shiksha Bachao Andolan and the Vishwa Hindu Parishad's Ashok Singhal tacitly derive from Mr Modi's strength and growing clout. Narendra Modi has neither stood up for freedom of speech during the pulping of Wendy Doniger's book nor condemned Mr Singhal's hate speech on the danger of Muslims swamping the Hindu population till such time as Hindu families produce five children each.

However, in his new book, India's Muslim Spring (Rupa; Rs 395), journalist Hasan Suroor builds the opposite case, arguing that Muslims in the 18-25 age group are more conscious of their rights and rootedness than their parents' generation. Unfettered by the baggage of Partition, they are embarrassed by Pakistan, and do not suffer from the identity crisis of whether they are Muslims or Indians first. In fact, through wide-ranging interviews he shows that young women and men adopting the burka or hijab or keeping beards are signs of comfort in their identity and being part of an accepting mainstream.

BJP President Rajnath Singh offered abject apologies to Muslims this week for any mistakes made by his party. If Mr Modi were to express a similar sentiment, Moditva would carry more conviction as a brand for a strong, clear-sighted and tolerant India that not only retired naval captains think about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Don't know if anyone has watched it or not....but awesome one...........






@JanjaWeed @levina @Parul @Dem!god @scorpionx

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SpArK

arp2041 said:


> Don't know if anyone has watched it or not....but awesome one...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @levina @Parul @Dem!god @scorpionx




Im not watching it.. 

Im not tagged.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Dem!god said:


>




He desperately needs Burnol.


----------



## arp2041

SwAggeR said:


> He desperately needs Burnol.



Check the REPLY to him in the tweet 



fsayed said:


> *यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत ।
> अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस्य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम् ॥
> परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् ।
> धर्मसंस्थापनार्थाय सम्भवामि युगे युगे
> "To deliver the pious and to annihilate the miscreants, as well as to re-establish the principles of religion, I Myself appear, millennium after millennium."*



You are comparing OWL baba to Lord Vishnu???? --------------------->

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fsayed said:


> *यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत ।
> अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस्य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम् ॥
> परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् ।
> धर्मसंस्थापनार्थाय सम्भवामि युगे युगे
> "To deliver the pious and to annihilate the miscreants, as well as to re-establish the principles of religion, I Myself appear, millennium after millennium."*



ye kuchh jyada nahi ho gaya 

Chaato kisi ki magar dhyan se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

levina said:


> Just FYI:
> 
> That lady was burnt to death by her husband yesterday.
> Assam woman who kissed Rahul Gandhi burnt to death by husband
> 
> RIP.


R.I.P ..

It is the media and Congress who is responsible for her death as they used this pic for their political gimmickry.. This pic was everywhere in media space and congress was spreading this around for cheap political gains. Shame on Congress/Rahul..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> You are just hardcore anti-BJP. Any personal reasons for that ??


 
Oh a simple one- when on the *exact days *that parliament was stalled on 2G they were protecting Yeddy to hilt in Karnataka. And as @Bang-galore would be able to verify, that just doesn't dig with us. We threw BJP with complete violence and realzed that BJP has no intentions of giving any alternatives, but just use the situation to come to power. You can be confident that the impact will continue into general elections.



HariPrasad said:


> If you think that I am a moron, you are free to believe that and I do not mind at all. When someone pested some nonsense post like a bribe of Rs 12 lakhs for a rs 5000 job, I simply exposed him. When I read the post, I simply calculate that interest at bank rate is Rs 10000 per month for an amount of rs 12 lakhs. Why would pay such a bribe for a Rs 5000 job?
> 
> Actually this question should strike your mind also. But the way you have exposed your logic and way of thinking on this forum, I am not surprised that you found nothing wrong with such nonsense post and tell me Moron.


 
No it doesn't strike my mind. You REALLY are one.


----------



## anonymus

fsayed said:


> it is love and affection of nation towards gandhi family




Like this.











Congress leader builds temple for Sonia Gandhi in Andhra Pradesh​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*अन्ना समर्थकों का आज अचानक से मोदी भक्ति में लीन हो जाना क्या मात्र एक संयोग है?
Ex- Army Chief joins VP Singh joins BJP. Kiran Bedi and Baba Ramdev openly support BJP. And these were the very same people who had shared a dais with Anna Hazare. If they are so concerned about corruption, why don’t they speak up for the weak Lokayukta in Gujarat? Hypocrisy at its height*.






*I'll do everything to help you regain your dignity: Rahul Gandhi.*
Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi interacted with rickshaw pullers in Varanasi on Saturday. "I assure you all, that I would do everything possible to regain your dignity, to improve your lives and save you all from all sorts of difficulties that you have to go through each and everyday," said Rahul Gandhi.














*The Congress led UPA Govt. on Friday raised the number of workdays under the job guarantee scheme from 100 to 150 for families that have got land rights under the Forest Rights Act, 2006.*
*



*


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439798662542012416
Sickular SP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439800912539054080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

@arp2041 @SpArK @SarthakGanguly @any one 


Is rent agreement a valid document for getting registered as voter???


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SpArK

anonymus said:


> @arp2041 @SpArK @SarthakGanguly @any one
> 
> 
> Is rent agreement a valid document for getting registered as voter???




*DOCUMENTATION HELP*

*Documents accepted for AGE/ID PROOF*

Birth certificate from government department
High school completion certificate with date of birth
Passport/PAN Card
*Documents accepted for ADDRESS PROOF*


Rental agreement/ration card or latest electricity/water/telephone/gas bill of your family
Passport/driving licence/income tax assessment order/postpaid mobile phone bill/ mailReceived in the address through postal department
Affidavit stating present address

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

SpArK said:


> *DOCUMENTATION HELP*
> 
> *Documents accepted for AGE/ID PROOF*
> 
> Birth certificate from government department
> High school completion certificate with date of birth
> Passport/PAN Card
> *Documents accepted for ADDRESS PROOF*
> 
> 
> Rental agreement/ration card or latest electricity/water/telephone/gas bill of your family
> Passport/driving licence/income tax assessment order/postpaid mobile phone bill/ mailReceived in the address through postal department
> Affidavit stating present address



That was very helpful, especially that affidavit pointer as i do not have a rent agreement and getting affidavit is much easier.

Also Could i get registered as a voter in a city if my passport has been issued from that city but i no longer lives there. My passport was issued from Bareilly when my father was posted there. If i fail to get an affidavit made by tomorrow evening, i am planning to register with passport only as i don't want to miss on voting. Registration freezes once model code of conduct is declared and i want to put my name in system before that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

It is strange that a man who aspires to be the country's Prime Minister has such a poor knowledge about the people who laid down their lives for the country,

[Refer to Modi's gaffe during a speech in Ahmedabad on Wednesday,- it was V D Savarkar who had been imprisoned in the jail on the islands, while Bhagat Singh was lodged only in the Delhi jail. ]

Read more at:
Digvijay Singh taunts Narendra Modi for lack of history knowledge - The Economic Times






@Bhai Zakir 
@Guynextdoor2 
@jarves 
@Soumitra 
@HariPrasad 
@jha
@ranjeet 
@JanjaWeed 
@Jason bourne 
@chak de INDIA 

Manipulation of opinion polls: EC asks Centre to take action - The Times of India

*Manipulation of opinion polls: EC asks Centre to take action*

NEW DELHI: Acting on a complaint by Congresson alleged manipulation of opinion polls by some organisations, the Election Commission has asked the Centre to take "appropriate action" in the matter.

In a communication to the ministries of Corporate Affairs and Information and Broadcasting, the EC has said the matter involves allegations of conspiracy to prepare false reports/polls for publishing misleading information on consideration of illegal payment of money in return.

"Therefore, it is requested that this complaint may be looked into urgently for appropriate action at your end," K Ajaya Kumar, thePrincipal Secretary of Election Commission of India wrote to the secretaries of the two ministries.

The EC said that it has received a complaint from Congress on a sting operation conducted by some of the organisations engaged in conducting opinion polls in connection with the elections.

"The allegation is that the organisations have agreed to manipulate the results of opinion polls by tweaking figures for publishing to the general public," the poll panel noted.

Taking exception to alleged manipulation of opinion poll results by leading agencies, Congress had on Wednesday knocked at the EC's doors seeking its intervention to register an FIR, invoke criminal charges and debar those involved.

Expressing happiness over the EC's decision, the Secretary of AICC Legal and Human Department cell K C Mittal said, "The action taken would expose the nexus, manipulations and the vulnerability of opinion polls and the manner in which the fake projections are being used to mislead the people of India to project certain individuals and parties."


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439819066803363841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## SarthakGanguly

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439798662542012416
> Sickular SP.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439800912539054080


Hopefully Antonia will have some answers after the elections...  Unless she decides to go back. 

The Congressi bots will have a harder time. The naive ones will be forgiven, anyone with the knowledge of Congress wrongdoings may have to be put against the wall. 

They know this - not that a Vajpayee is coming to power(so far he had been the best PM). This is someone entirely different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> RIP
> 
> Yaar pls don't get me wrong, I feel sorry for that woman but yeh gana yaad a gya....................



Oye arpii
Where is @Parul 's original post?
I didnt get her alert but yours when you quoted her post.



SpArK said:


> Im not watching it..
> 
> Im not tagged.


Jealousy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

SarthakGanguly said:


> Hopefully Antonia will have some answers after the elections...  Unless she decides to go back.
> 
> The Congressi bots will have a harder time. The naive ones will be forgiven, anyone with the knowledge of Congress wrongdoings may have to be put against the wall.
> 
> They know this - not that a Vajpayee is coming to power(so far he had been the best PM). This is someone entirely different.




Let's hope LOK PAL fixes blame for coal scam on PM.Antonia didn't hold any office.So....


fsayed said:


>



Ho gaya yaar, kitne baar ek hi daaru ko naye botal mein daloge. Waise bhi PM ko quiz nahi jitna hota hai.


----------



## Levina

jbond197 said:


> R.I.P ..
> 
> It is the media and Congress who is responsible for her death as they used this pic for their political gimmickry.. This pic was everywhere in media space and congress was spreading this around for cheap political gains. Shame on Congress/Rahul..



Hmmm well if Congress would not have used it then some other political outfit would have.
Hardly matters who had telecasted the video....but she is dead today and that matters.
Its very upsetting.
To an extent even I feel gulity because the day this video was released even I sniggered at it. Never thought the consequences could be so horrifying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> Hmmm well if Congress would not have used it then some other political outfit would have.
> Hardly matters who had telecasted the video....but she is dead today and that matters.
> Its very upsetting.
> To an extent even I feel gulity because the day this video was released even I sniggered at it. Never thought the consequences could be so horrifying.


Now ..why are u feeling guilty....
Its no your fault.......though we made fun of it...but it was not intentional.......
so, you have no reason to be sad over this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Dem!god said:


> Now ..why are u feeling guilty....
> Its no your fault.......though we made fun of it...but it was not intentional.......
> so, you have no reason to be sad over this....


We did and so many others on the electronic media did the same.
If we had let this pass off as something insignificant then may be she would have been alive today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> We did and so many others on the electronic media did the same.
> *If we had let this pass off as something insignificant then may be she would have been alive today*.


really...how ..if we had let it pass...she would have been alive today....
please explain....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Dem!god said:


> really...how ..if we had let it pass...she would have been alive today....
> please explain....


I said "may be".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> I said "may be".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

fsayed said:


> Manipulation of opinion polls: EC asks Centre to take action - The Times of India



Regulation..? Yes..

Ban..? No..

Opinion Polls should be regulated but must not be banned. It would be wise to ask them to disclose the raw data. But a ban on opinion poll will only boomerang on the ruling party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

fsayed said:


> It is strange that a man who aspires to be the country's Prime Minister has such a poor knowledge about the people who laid down their lives for the country,
> 
> [Refer to Modi's gaffe during a speech in Ahmedabad on Wednesday,- it was V D Savarkar who had been imprisoned in the jail on the islands, while Bhagat Singh was lodged only in the Delhi jail. ]
> 
> Read more at:
> Digvijay Singh taunts Narendra Modi for lack of history knowledge - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @jarves
> @Soumitra
> @HariPrasad
> @jha
> @ranjeet
> @JanjaWeed
> @Jason bourne
> @chak de INDIA
> 
> Manipulation of opinion polls: EC asks Centre to take action - The Times of India
> 
> *Manipulation of opinion polls: EC asks Centre to take action*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Acting on a complaint by Congresson alleged manipulation of opinion polls by some organisations, the Election Commission has asked the Centre to take "appropriate action" in the matter.
> 
> In a communication to the ministries of Corporate Affairs and Information and Broadcasting, the EC has said the matter involves allegations of conspiracy to prepare false reports/polls for publishing misleading information on consideration of illegal payment of money in return.
> 
> "Therefore, it is requested that this complaint may be looked into urgently for appropriate action at your end," K Ajaya Kumar, thePrincipal Secretary of Election Commission of India wrote to the secretaries of the two ministries.
> 
> The EC said that it has received a complaint from Congress on a sting operation conducted by some of the organisations engaged in conducting opinion polls in connection with the elections.
> 
> "The allegation is that the organisations have agreed to manipulate the results of opinion polls by tweaking figures for publishing to the general public," the poll panel noted.
> 
> Taking exception to alleged manipulation of opinion poll results by leading agencies, Congress had on Wednesday knocked at the EC's doors seeking its intervention to register an FIR, invoke criminal charges and debar those involved.
> 
> Expressing happiness over the EC's decision, the Secretary of AICC Legal and Human Department cell K C Mittal said, "The action taken would expose the nexus, manipulations and the vulnerability of opinion polls and the manner in which the fake projections are being used to mislead the people of India to project certain individuals and parties."



bwaaaahhhh.. I don't care about this opinion poll c%$p. I want justice for that woman from Assam who got killed just 'cause she had contact with Pappu. What's so contagious about Pappu that whoever touches him needs to be burned? We need a CBI investigation... If need be take help from FBI & Scotland yard. We need to go to the bottom of this case to find out what kinda disease this Pappu is capable of spreading? We need justice..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Oye arpii
> Where is @Parul 's original post?
> I didnt get her alert but yours when you quoted her post.



Oye mainu ki pata??


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SwAggeR

Even Congressi Pet mouthpiece Tehlka is not very optimistic about Congress.

Modi spins his web in the Northeast as Rahul flounders | Tehelka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Soumitra

When your own mouthpiece writes your Epitaph it is time to get worried

@Bhai Zakir @fsayed 

An Epitaph for the Congress | Tehelka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

Soumitra said:


> When your own mouthpiece writes your Epitaph it is time to get worried
> 
> @Bhai Zakir @fsayed
> 
> An Epitaph for the Congress | Tehelka.com


A very good article that I have read since a long time...

It showed how all the economic achievement of UPA 1 was actually that of earlier policies of NDA government ...

But I wonder how such article got published in Congress mouthpiece Tehelka ???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> A very good article that I have read since a long time...
> 
> It showed how all the economic achievement of UPA 1 was actually that of earlier policies of NDA government ...
> 
> But I wonder how such article got published in Congress mouthpiece Tehelka ???




Tejpal effect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> Tejpal effect


U mean Tejpal in Goa prison underwent a Conversion from Secularist to a hindutvavadi... 

Then I guess all the Media needs group needs the same treatment ...

I hope BJP government bans foreign companies investing in Local media channels ..

We must start a Media saffronising Drive... Then only Hindu Nationalism can Become Political Ideology of Average Indian...

Saffronisation of Education should be next on the card...

Hindu Rashtra in 15 years that must be out covert target ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> But I wonder how such article got published in Congress mouthpiece Tehelka ???


Yeh rocket science nahi hai.. pocket science hai! Abhi to BJP hi mai baap bannewala hai! Goa mai bhi aur Delhi mai bhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Nair saab said:


> U mean Tejpal in Goa prison underwent a Conversion from Secularist to a hindutvavadi...
> 
> We must start a Media saffronising Drive... Then only Hindu Nationalism can Become Political Ideology of Average Indian...
> 
> Saffronisation of Education should be next on the card...
> 
> Hindu Rashtra in 15 years that must be out covert target ...



If I have to take the statement in literal sense, I would be afraid. I certainly dont belong to the pseudos who are currently looming all over; but at the same time dont want those fringe groups to take the charge and create chaos.


----------



## GreenFoe

Aamir khan says don't give majority to BJP, he will try his level best via covert messaging to stop BJP and try to show that AAP-Congress alliance show be given some seats.


BJP must return him the favor after elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

walwal said:


> If I have to take the statement in literal sense, I would be afraid. I certainly dont belong to the pseudos who are currently looming all over; but at the same time dont want those fringe groups to take the charge and create chaos.


Then U dont know our aim and why RSS and BJP was established ...

We want to bring Hindu Rashtra by conversation not by confrontation ... BJP is the political weapon that we will use for this political Change ...

We want India to that which is Israel for Jews... Only Nation which Buddhist , Jains, Sikh and Hindus can live without the fear of persecution ... a country to represent them... A Homeland for 1 billion + population ... thats about 1 in every 7 person in this world.

*Countries with Christian population...*








*Countries with Muslim population...*







*And countries with Hindu population...*







Now tell which county would re-represent us Hindus , Jains, Sikhs and Bhuddhist... all of which originated in India ... and which is now the last resort of US... no other country in this world would accept us 1 billion + population as theirs ... where would we go if we even loose India...

We will face a huge Refugee problem of a population of poor , illiterate ethic Indians who no other country is ready to accept if in case we loose India....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Top cop kiran bedi to join BJP .......unconfirmed news .


----------



## Nair saab

Modi in Lucknow ... biggest rally in the history of India over 10-15 lakh people attending 


Live streaming ... Modi ji just landed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Soumitra said:


> When your own mouthpiece writes your Epitaph it is time to get worried
> 
> @Bhai Zakir @fsayed
> 
> An Epitaph for the Congress | Tehelka.com



don't underestimate your enemy ,congress is in power for 60years,it knows the tricks

This is a better article

Usual Suspects: CONG MAKING PLANS TO TRIP UP NEXT PM


----------



## kurup

Jason bourne said:


> Top cop kiran bedi to join BJP .......unconfirmed news .



If true ...another of my dream will come true.


----------



## NKVD

Nair saab said:


> Modi in Lucknow ... biggest rally in the history of India over 10-15 lakh people attending
> 
> 
> Live streaming ... Modi ji just landed ...


My god bhai god huge crowds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Former IPS officer Kiran Bedi to join BJP: Times Now
this news is just breaking. wow.. isn't this great! more & more high profile people joining BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fsayed

You are here: Home ∼ Gujarat Riots: A Desperate Email for Help and Gujarat Police’s Inaction
*Gujarat Riots: A Desperate Email for Help and Gujarat Police’s Inaction*
Pratik Sinha October 12, 2013 | 4 Responses
National Human Rights Commission (NHRC) received a desperate email on 28th February 2002 at 2:44 p.m. that the police was not helping the victims but, on the contrary were actually with the rampaging mobs. The NHRC took notice and gave a suo moto notice to the Director General of Police, Government of Gujarat annexing the email received by them from a Muslim resident of Ahmedabad.




Email to NHRC on 28th February 2002 at 2:44 p.m.
From: kadrishadab@yahoo.com
Date: Thu, 28 Feb 2002 14:44:12 +0530 (IST)
Subject: Regarding attrocities over minority in ahmedabad
To: nhrc3@alpha.nic.in

Respected Sir,
As u know that VHP has called band over here and they are now burning muslims shops and have killed 10 and surprisingly police is supporting them. According to one of the big muslim leader when *he asked Commissioner of ahmedabad mr p c pandey to take action to stop this he said that it is not in his hands*.
Sir we are in great danger and are being covered from all four sides and*anytime they may enter with police..our lives are in danger* and if nothing is done then till evening there can be a big loss of lives.
please sir do whatever u can do
syed shadabhussain

The Gujarat Government however *did not reply to the notice* though 3 days were given to them and later on sent a reply to NHRC by it’s covering letter dated May 28th 2002. The defense was that the police resorted to heavy firing at Ahmedabad to prevent the rioters from killing the Muslims on 28th February and 1st February. Shockingly the numbers cited by the Gujarat Government in the same reply are exactly to the contrary which shows the deaths in police firing as under:





*Hindu and Muslim Deaths in Police Firing in 2002 Gujarat Riots*
DateHinduMuslim
Total3436
27th February 200202
28th February 2002107
1st March 20022427
It would shock and surprise people that even in the 2 days i.e. 28th February and 1st March when even websites like Narendra Modi sponsored GujaratRiots.com admit that huge rampaging mobs were on the streets attacking the Muslim houses and killing the happless Muslims and by their own count 600 Muslims were killed on these 2 days,*the police had actually killed as many Muslims in the police firing as Hindus*. Such an official figure flies in the face of the defense of the Modi Government that police force was effectively defending the Muslims from the rampaging Hindu mobs. In fact the figures show that police were actually firing and killing the Muslims and as evidence has shown in Naroda Patiya, where *the young Muslim boys who had stood at the gate of Naroda Patiya to defend their locality by preventing the mob from entering through the only gate of Naroda Patiya were actually shot and killed by the police facilitating the entry inside the Naroda Patiya and thereby killing around 100 Muslims*. These are all documented facts in the Naroda Patiya Judgement in which over 30 people were convicted including Modi’s minister Mayaben Kodnani and Babu Bajrangi.

In light of these official records of police firing, the email that we have displayed here actually tells us the contemporaneous truth of 28th February 2002.

*#India -People Of Gujarat Will Bear The Brunt Of The Modi-Adani Nexus*
Posted by :kamayani bali mahabal On : November 10, 2013
0
Category:Advocacy, Announcements, Human Rights, Justice, Kractivism, Law, Minority Rights

Tags:adani, Gujarat, India, Modi


INVESTIGATION
by Rajeev Kumar ( rajeev.kumar@gulail.com)






Gautam Adani , Chairman Adani’s Group

To meet its power requirement, the Gujarat Government had signed a deal withAdani Power Ltd. (APL) on February 6, 2006 to buy 1000 megawatts of electricity at the expensive rate of Rs. 2.89 per unit. This move is set to incur losses worth Rs. 24,000 crores and will be placed upon the people of Gujarat over the next 25 years. The pact in itself is full of serious irregularities. To remove PTC India Ltd. from the deal, the state government went to the Supreme Court. But when it did not get relief even there, it took the support of technical errors and kept PTC out of the pact. This is yet another proof of Adani and Modi’s complicity, which has already been exposed byGulail.

*Also Read:* *Adani-Modi nexus to cost 23,625 cr*

We now know how the Modi government benefited Adani in the garb of losing out to him. The first chapter of this alliance begins with the second Power Purchase Agreement (PPA) of 1000 megawatts signed between GUVNL and Adani Power Ltd. The supply of electricity in this was fixed at the rate of Rs. 2.35 per unit. This agreement took place on February 2, 2006 – four days prior to the PPA of Rs. 2.89 per unit. The intentions of the Gujarat government first came under doubt here because if the government was getting electricity at the rate of Rs 2.35 per unit, then why did it sign the PPA at the rate of Rs 2.89 per unit four days later?

The force behind this was the equation shared by Adani and Modi, which made an ordinary businessman a billionaire. The coordination between the two did not end here. The Modi government and Adani played several other games to mislead the public. Adani initially signed the 1000 megawatts PPA at the rate of Rs. 2.35 per unit but later felt that the deal was a loss. It seemed a better prospect to cancel the deal. It would have to pay some crores of rupees as compensation but it was more important to concoct a plausible reason for cancelling the deal. Here, it again needed Gujarat government’s help and Modi was ready to extend help. Together, they hatched a plan to restrict the supply of coal so that Adani could get a chance to go to the GERC (Gujarat Electricity Regulatory Commission).

The second scheme of the state government began thereafter which aimed to remove Adani from the PPA of Rs. 2.35 per unit. APL had signed an MoU with the state-owned Gujarat Mineral Development Corporation (GMDC). As per the rules of the MoU, GMDC had to supply coal to APL through the coal block (Morega 2) inChhattisgarh, which the former had received from the Centre.

GMDC refused to provide coal to Adani. It is interesting to note that a company of Gujarat Government refused to sell coal to another company, which was responsible for producing electricity and selling it back to the Gujarat government.

Politics lay behind this move as well. The state government could go to any extent to benefit Adani. Now, when Adani wanted to get out of this PPA, he could be helped by restricting the supply of coal so that APL could get an excuse to terminate the agreement. GMDC refused to give coal to APL and Adani got the escape clause to go to GERC.

Adani had got an opportunity to terminate the PPA of selling power at the rate of Rs. 2.35 per unit because GMDC was not supplying coal. This move by Adani and Modi, however, was unsuccessful.

APL sent a notice to the state’s electrical services umbrella company Gujarat Urja Vikas Nigam Ltd. (GUVNL) on December 28, 2009, almost three years after the PPA documents were first signed on February 2, 2007. There lay a scheme behind this. The PPA was signed on February 2, 2007 but as per the agreement, Adani had to supply electricity from January 4, 2010. Just five days before the supply date, APL told GUVNL that it was terminating the agreement of electricity supply. Such a company, which terminated a contract just five days before the supply was to begin, should have been blacklisted. But the Gujarat government did nothing of the sort.

They opted for an easy way out, that is going to the GERC. If it had not taken even this step, its pilferage would have been detected; it would have been exposed and the Opposition party would have raised a hue and cry over the issue. That is why, GUVNL had to go to GERC. But here too, Adani and Modi’s move backfired.

GERC ruled in favour of GUVNL. The regulatory body said GUVNL had signed a 1000 megawatt PPA with APL in which the responsibility of arranging coal supply lay with Adani. If GMDC did not provide coal to APL, it could not be the basis of terminating the PPA because it was not mentioned in the agreement that the supply of electricity would stop after the MoU between GMDC and APL came to an end. This was a shock for both Adani and the Gujarat government which had taken this step for the benefit of the former but its scheme was rendered unsuccessful.

The next option available to APL was to appeal against the GERC order in the Appellate Tribunal For Electricity as it wanted to get out of the PPA at all costs. Once again then the process of bidding could be initiated and it could sign a new agreement for supplying electricity at higher rates.

Adani Power used this alternative and approached the Appellate Tribunal. But there too, it faced failure when the Tribunal affirmed GERC’s decision. APL filed a review petition after the order by the Appellate Tribunal but even this time, the tribunal decided in favour of GUVNL and re-affirmed that there was no error in its previous decision.


----------



## jiki

Modi ripping apart mulayam khursid ajam beni every one , he had never been in better form.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

GreenFoe said:


> Aamir khan says don't give majority to BJP, he will try his level best via covert messaging to stop BJP and try to show that AAP-Congress alliance show be given some seats.
> 
> 
> BJP must return him the favor after elections.



Link for that. 

If this is true then I won't watch his movie from now and expect every BJP supporter to do same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

SwAggeR said:


> Link for that.
> 
> If this is true then I won't watch his movie from now and expect every BJP supporter to do same.





Mate, we aren't living in a dictatorship, everyone is entitled to his/her opinion.

He is just saying what he thinks should be done, he is not forcing anyone to not vote for BJP.

It's a test - _People vote by what public figure says or they vote for what they think is RIGHT?_


----------



## Jason bourne

SwAggeR said:


> Link for that.
> 
> If this is true then I won't watch his movie from now and expect every BJP supporter to do same.




He said in this election we should not give power to any one party ... he is against clear majority of bjp wants AAP to have some MP in parliment


----------



## Prometheus

I am sorry namo and raga fans.......u guys just lost ludhiana seat.

Bains to contest Ludhiana Lok Sabha seat, SAD in trouble

Bains brothers are going to contest independent from Ludhiana seat...

who are bains brothers?

one brother defeated a sitting cabinet minister by over 50k votes in assembly election...............other defeated mayor of ludhiana by over 40k votes.........that also as independant candidates............lol at political parties......in the just two assembly consituencies they got over 2.5 lak votes combined..........

Manish tewari ..........changing seat ? eh


----------



## Nair saab

SwAggeR said:


> Link for that.
> 
> If this is true then I won't watch his movie from now and expect every BJP supporter to do same.


Amir is a Known Islamist and a Modi hater ...

last time around he tried to play against Modi government by supporting Narmada bacchavo andolan and criticizing BJP of gujarat ...

and Finally Gujarati Theaters owners stopped screening his film... after which he stopped the Anti-Modi rant...

and his show Satya meva Jayate is sponsored by a Islamist organization thats why the show is so Anti-Hindu...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blood

whats up with this drama queen kejriwal , says he will contest LS elections against modi , 
somebody tell this fool modi is no sheila dikshit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

blood said:


> whats up with this drama queen kejriwal , says he will contest LS elections against modi ,
> somebody tell this fool modi is no sheila dikshit



AAP survives on MEDIA PUBLICITY as it doesn't have the necessary cadre to win seats in a country like India.

What better publicity one can get when he/she is fighting the PM candidate of BJP.

BTW, i was listening to Kejri yesterday - "Mukesh Ambani ki ek jeb me Modi hai toh dusri jeb me Rahul Gandhi hai" ------------------>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

blood said:


> whats up with this drama queen kejriwal , says he will contest LS elections against modi ,
> somebody tell this fool modi is no sheila dikshit


Actually thats so nice of him... Now Modiji can screw him up Royally ... and after that defeat a end of his charisma and end of his supporters thought of he being a Kalki Avatar and is invincible ...

I pray that he must contest against Modiji and loose his deposit ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

blood said:


> whats up with this drama queen kejriwal , says he will contest LS elections against modi ,
> somebody tell this fool modi is no sheila dikshit



Modi should grant him his wish. Let Modi contest from Varanasi and Kejriwal challenge him from here. Would love to see the margin of victory in Lakhs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

A guy who does natak more than TV bahu is accusing TV channels of showing modi wave.



I told you modi paid PEW and CSDS 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440070756974604288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> I am sorry namo and raga fans.......u guys just lost ludhiana seat.
> 
> Bains to contest Ludhiana Lok Sabha seat, SAD in trouble



I cant see any loss in this.. Even if he wins, he will support NDA... Although Akalis have been pretty stupid to announce a different candidate after promising him the ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

SwAggeR said:


> Link for that.
> 
> If this is true then I won't watch his movie from now and expect every BJP supporter to do same.








He does subtle messaging,campaigned against modi with medha patkar :|

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blood

Nair saab said:


> Actually thats so nice of him... Now Modiji can screw him up Royally ... and after that defeat a end of his charisma and end of his supporters thought of he being a Kalki Avatar and is invincible ...
> 
> I pray that he must contest against Modiji and loose his deposit ...


ha ha i am eagerly waiting for modi to f#ck this bitch atleast after he wins the elections , maybe amit shah could help him with an encounter of this dharna dog , and did you guys check out the latest advertisement of shri anna hazare the great old fool giving his ashirwad to mamata didi (like he is some god) , this is what happens when you give importance to these street dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

arp2041 said:


> Mate, we aren't living in a dictatorship, everyone is entitled to his/her opinion.
> 
> He is just saying what he thinks should be done, he is not forcing anyone to not vote for BJP.
> 
> It's a test - _People vote by what public figure says or they vote for what they think is RIGHT?_



Nahi , ye saare katwe ek jaise hi hain.


----------



## SwAggeR

They are united against us but we are not against them, this has been our history too.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## GreenFoe

I can't stop laughing HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440073976878866432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

hehehe....got the meaning......








@levina @chak de INDIA @DRAY @Parul @arp2041 @scorpionx

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nair saab

blood said:


> ha ha i am eagerly waiting for modi to f#ck this bitch atleast after he wins the elections , maybe amit shah could help him with an encounter of this dharna dog , and did you guys check out the latest advertisement of shri anna hazare the great old fool giving his ashirwad to mamata didi (like he is some god) , this is what happens when you give importance to these street dogs.


All these Anna munna people are Idiots ... Gosh I dont even trust this Baba Ramdev guy ... These people are just opportunist ...

Thats why sane people like Kiren bedi and VK sir joined BJP and santosh hedge didnt even take that risk ...

Kiren bedi is joining BJP because she is feeling guilty of been a part of play which unleashed national Disaster called AAP on India ... 

never trust any activist's and NGO people ... these people think that what they do is only right ... and most of them are foreign funded and have a Anti-national agenda ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blood

Nair saab said:


> All these Anna munna people are Idiots ...* Gosh I dont even trust this Baba Ramdev guy* ... These people are just opportunist ...
> 
> *Thats why sane people like Kiren bedi and VK sir joined BJP and santosh hedge didnt even take that risk ...*
> 
> Kiren bedi is joining BJP because she is feeling guilty of been a part of play which unleashed national Disaster called AAP on India ...
> 
> never trust any activist's and NGO people ... these people think that what they do is only right ... and most of them are foreign funded and have a Anti-national agenda ...



i totally agree with the highlighted part. 
modi should not fall in the trap of this baba ramdev , he is just an attention seeking opportunistic piece of sh#t. He wants to launch his own political career on platform of peoples anger towards congress , knows nothing about economics but keeps nagging about swiz money , corruption etc etc , modi should use him very well before election and then after he wins he should show him the door. 

in the entire team anna i had respect only for kiran bedi , she always tries to find the best solution to a problem rather then using it for their own benefits. I think modi himself has a very good equation with bedi , he has even many times discussed with her how police reforms can be brought in for better governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

blood said:


> i totally agree with the highlighted part.
> modi should not fall in the trap of this baba ramdev , he is just an attention seeking opportunistic piece of sh#t. He wants to launch his own political career on platform of peoples anger towards congress , knows nothing about economics but keeps nagging about swiz money , corruption etc etc , modi should use him very well before election and then after he wins he should show him the door.
> 
> in the entire team anna i had respect only for kiran bedi , she always tries to find the best solution to a problem rather then using it for their own benefits. I think modi himself has a very good equation with bedi , he has even many times discussed with her how police reforms can be brought in for better governance.



NO!!

Baba ramdev is a hard worker with very good organizational strength,he really appeals to rural and semi urban areas,helped bjp in assembly elections too .


----------



## Nair saab

Now here is Amir...


Aamir Khan prefers Islam over Hinduism on MSN Video









*Amir Makes Millions selling Indias Poverty to Indians itself while not helping a Single poor with those money...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blood

GreenFoe said:


> NO!!
> 
> Baba ramdev is a hard worker with very good organizational strength,he really appeals to rural and semi urban areas,helped bjp in assembly elections too .


i honestly feel , babas , retired criketers and actors should never be allowed to enter into politics.

they can help a party win the elections by using their popularity but when it comes to administration or governance they have nothing to offer.
again its just my personal opinion , you might see it differently


----------



## jha

@Nair saab ..

In my opinion Modi should contest from Lucknow not Varanasi... Seat of great Vajpayee jee... What you say..?


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> He does subtle messaging,campaigned against modi with medha patkar :|



If I'm not wrong... he even joined Medha Patker in her Narmada bachao andolan against Gujarat govt's decision to build sardar sarovar dam. & his movie Fanaa was also unofficially banned in Gujarat. Amir Khan has a history of confrontation with Modi & Gujarat administration...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

*Did CNNIBN-CSDS apply the sampling error manipulation trick for their Chattisgarh projections?*



“In one instance, pollster Yashwant Deshmukh of CVoter, told the News Express channel’s undercover reporter that while 3% was the standard margin of error, “at best, we can put it to 5%”.




The duo, Rajdeep Sardesai (who works in Mukesh Ambani controlled CNNIBN) and Dr. Sandeep Shastri (of Ford Foundation funded CSDS) is back publishing a national opinion poll, beginning on Monday. Those who want to watch pure entertainment can tune in and enjoy one free.
Last November, both these characters were in their elements in trying to project Raman Singh's BJP government attracting what they described as a pro-incumbency advantage. They made this claim repeatedly in their opinion polls. Their last November 2013 opinion poll for the state of Chattisgarh can be compared with the actual results as provided above.
What the data clearly establishes is that CSDS over-estimated the BJP by 4% and under-estimated the Congress by a whopping 8% to provide the BJP a winning margin by an even more whopping 14%. Compare this to what Yashwant Deshmukh of CVoter (caught on tape by #OperationPrimeMinister) attributed as the industry standard of permissible limits to raw data tweaks to either favour or disfavour a political party or both – plus/minus 5%. 
Obviously this duo Rajdeep Sardesai-Sandeep Shastri managed to do even much better the industry standards of data manipulation that can lead us to conclude that either the CNNIBN-CSDS are an apology for opinion polls in terms of their skill & accuracy and/or this duo perhaps are the most unscrupulous within the entire industry!
Poor Yashwant Deshkukh ended up in the doghouse summarily dismissed as a fraud even when there are actually likes of Rajdeep Sardesai-Sandeep Shastri still at large. It must be pointed the only reason why CNNIBN-IBN was not part of the #OperationPrimeMinister sting was that they declined to meet the sting team ostensibly since they claimed they were overbooked for the season and unable to take up new business! Media sources however suggest they were tipped off on the sting.
Of course you can bet both Rajdeep Sardesai and Sandeep Shastry would dish out a galore of spin to favour the opinion poll industry and their own credentials. You can take for granted too that their Chattisgarh predictions will never be a mentioned.




What they will probably not tell you are the following: 
a.What are the credentials of Sandeep Shastry in psephology? Is he a trained psephologist as his qualifications is basically in Political Science?
b.What is the track record of CSDS forecast since Sandeep Shastry replaced Yogendra Yadav?
c.Is the editorial policy of CNNIBN politically neutral or posses a pro-Modi bias as widely perceived?
d.How have Rajdeep’s and his wife’s (Sagarika Ghose), Editor and Dy Editor of CNNIBN respectively, tweets complaining of media freedom being under threat influenced the bias of these polls?
e.What is the margin of error of these polls and in terms of vote-seat projections what does it amount to?
f.How do they explain projections like Chattisgarh – repeat “errors” where they projected BJP leads in double digits while the gap was as close as 0.6%?
g.Will they get critics of opinion polls and those discredited by #OperationPrimeMinister like Yashwant Deskukh on their show while spinning in favour of such polls like theirs
h.What is the source of funding? What is the total budget? What proportion is accounted by fieldwork?​



*BJP's creating a wave through rigging opinion polls go bust!*





*Fraud polls.....a sinister BJP strategy? (Prashant Pandey in The Real Truth)*







The Economic Times talks of a sting operation conducted by a TV channel called News Express which shows that
"_undercover reporters agreed to manipulate poll data_". It adds "_Clips from the sting operation aired by the channel showed many pollsters agreeing to produce favourable numbers by leveraging the so-called margin of error, a statistical concept meant to indicate the quality of sampling and the accuracy to be expected from survey results_".
The fact is that the manipulation goes way beyond playing with statistical errors. The methods, and intentions, are far more sinister.
But before that, lets look at who has been the beneficiary of these fraud polls. *One single party, the BJP*. The BJP has been showing rising with every poll, creating the illusion of a wave. The timing of the wave was always suspicious. It rose with the appointment of Narendra Modi first as the poll campaign chief of his party, and later, and at a much faster pace, after he was made the PM nominee. If someone is paying off the field researcher to show a favorable result, who could it be? I think we are smart enough to figure that out!
The methods, like I said earlier, are far more sinister than merely "leveraging" some "sample of error". That's just the talk of a guilty man trying to drown his crime in a lot of mumbo-jumbo. Of course, all researches have errors, but a research is designed in a way that keeps error at an acceptable level. And depending on the design and the sample size, certain data cuts are not permited because the error would be too high. Error is central to any sampling; there is no surprise, nor possibility of an excuse, in error rates.
But there are other more devious ways used to manipulate results. A field researcher may simply "fudge" the questionnaire, filling exactly what he wants to fill without so much as bothering to ask the respondent for his/her views. Or changing the respondent's answers even after recording them on the questionnaire.
Or entering the wrong responses into the "system" so as to suit the sponsor. This is all too common because the field agency is under pressure to deliver "cheap". Well, respondents deliver real quick by filling the questionnaires all up at home, or resorting to the tricks mentioned before! In the process, they also make themselves richer by a fair bit.
Don't believe this? Consider this. A 20,000 sample size research should cost up to Rs 2-3 crores at current rates. If the fieldwork involves extensive travel into remote villages, the costs could increase beyond this. Which news channel has so much budget? Many of these news channels do 3-5 polls before an election. How can they afford so many? I'll tell you how. They get it done cheap! (For the official records, they say that the research costs are shared with a newspaper, but in reality, that would only halve the cost....not make it so affordable).
The second sinister reason is even more sinister (perhaps). The researcher goes to a home, finds it to be a supporter of an "opposing" party, and simply skips the home! Simple and damned effective! He then goes to a home where he finds a supporter of his devious sponsor, and finishes the interview there. Clearly, the results will make the sponsor happy!
A 3rd devious design is when information of the "starting point" of the fieldwork gets known to the sponsor in advance. The starting point is where, typically, a researcher begins his survey, and to eliminate any sampling bias, he follows a"right hand rule"to cover the first few houses he encounters. If this starting point is known in advance, the sponsor plugs his messages into those homes in advance, thus influencing the minds of those respondents.
This is why polls results are so different from reality. In 2004 and 2009, the Congress was shown to be the loser, just like it is being shown today. In both times, the BJP was expected to "romp home". The reality couldnt have been farther from the truth. The BJP was trounced, the Congress emerged stronger in 2009. Take the recent assembly polls. All pollsters got AAP wrong. Why? Because maybe their sponsor was not AAP! Simple....In all examples, the BJP is the biggest beneficiary of these polls. Not surprising it is the only party that is opposing the Election Commission's own view that opinion polls should be banned.
In today's ET, BJP spokesperson Prakash Javdekar has given a silly statement
"_We haven’t yet demanded a ban because_ _these are just opinion polls, and people vote on their own considerations_".
Really? And how do people form their "considerations"? ONLY and ONLY via media. Consider this. Most people think UPA2 is very corrupt. How do these people have this opinion? Did any of them personally read the CAG's report on 2G or coal? Did any of them do any "chai pe charcha" (that hyped-up smokescreen to justify the fraud poll results) to unearth nuggets of wisdom from scratch? No. They all read the papers and worse....watched the news (often called Horror Entertainment Channels!).
The BJP's game plan could be to influence the voters and make them vote for it. That is why they are creating this bogus fear of a "hung Parliament", and the need for a "decisive verdict". An otherwise moderate Hindu, worried about the country's economic problems but not supporting the BJP's polarizing politics, could be made to swing towards the BJP by creating the impression that it is "nearly there". A Muslim who would traditionally vote for the SP in UP would swing towards the BSP thinking "all" have shifted loyalties....helping divide the Muslim vote and the BJP.
Influencing public opinion is an attack on democracy. It is fooling the public. How can a party that does this be trusted? Already we've heard of noted journalists like Sagarika Ghose, Siddharth Varadarajan, Hartosh Singh Bal.....and dare I add the name of Tarun Tejpal to this list....being ousted from their jobs for political reasons (they are no Congress afficianados by the way).
The party that influences public opinion and gets after journalists won't think twice before muting out every opposing voice when it comes to power. Don't believe it? See how Muslims in Gujarat hardly have any voice left. They dont dare to even carry out a street morcha! When Haren Pandya started to croak, he was silenced by someone (His family accuses Modi; not proven though).

*The real truth*is that I have always said that opinion polls were fraudulent. It's now been proven by this sting operation. Fortunately, Times Now has said it wont use C-Voter again. But will they use someone else who might be as fraudulent? The problem is not with C-Voter. The problem is with the party that funds these pollsters....the party that is shown as the beneficiary?​


----------



## jha

^^^^^ Hahahaha... Rajdeep and his team are BJP agents now..? 

They even erred in under reporting BJP's winning margin in MP and Rajsthan.. I guess they took money from BJP in Chhatisgarh and from Congress in Rakasthan and MP...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

GreenFoe said:


> He does subtle messaging,campaigned against modi with medha patkar :|


Brother he is congressi by blood he is coming from the family of Great *Abul Kalam Azad *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

A very good article... Worth reading..Do recommend..

*The world of Narendra Abe




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Another one..

*Why Modi is popular*






The closer the election, the clearer it becomes that this is the most important general election since 1977. In that distant year, Indian voters were offered a choice between a dictator and her son on one side and a raggedy, disparate caboodle of crusaders for democracy on the other. They chose the caboodle mostly because they had learned the hard way what losing democracy meant. *This time the choice increasingly appears to be between the past and the future, between an old idea of India and a new one. Those selling the old idea, in their different ways, are the Congress, the Aam Aadmi Party and the ‘secular socialists’ who banded together last week as a third front.*

*What is the old idea of India? It is the one bequeathed us by Nehruvian socialism whereby we have created India as she is today. A land in which a vast infrastructure of politicians, officials, clerks and peons govern badly an angry and restless populace that no longer understands why basic needs are so hard to meet. A land in which young people demand to know why the sons of officials and politicians live like billionaires while they hunt desperately for jobs in a market that in the past 10 years has dried up. So crony capitalism is a favourite catchphrase with the AAP lot, without them noticing that this is always a creation of the state. In the eyes of AAP, it is corporate India that is to blame.*

_What is most depressing is that if you talk to leaders of the parties in the old India club, the solutions they offer are no different to the ones we have already tried. In their campaign speeches, they talk of secularism and socialism, poverty alleviation schemes and empowering women. On corruption, the Lokpal is a ‘new’ idea that has been around for 40 years. *They know that they offer nothing new, so they throw in dark references to the man they most fear and loathe. Narendra Modi.*_

*The reason why they fear and loathe him is because his popularity, according to recent polls, has increased dramatically despite repeated attempts by the old India club to remind voters that he is a ‘maut ka saudagar’. A merchant of death as Sonia Gandhi famously called him. What they seem not to have noticed is that his popularity has increased because he has succeeded in selling voters a new dream of India. *In a sales pitch to businessmen in Delhi last Thursday, he offered a detailed account of what his priorities will be if he becomes prime minister.

*After making it clear that he believed that India’s strengths were “democracy, demography and demand” and its weaknesses were serious deficits of governance, trust, morality and hope, Modi made the case for what he thinks can be done. He said nothing could improve without “good governance”. He did not say in so many words that by this he meant massive administrative reforms, but used anecdotes from Gujarat to make this point.*

*Then he talked of needing to improve “the quality of life” for the average Indian. It was vital to make India a country in which young people could live with hope and dignity, he said, and for this they needed jobs and the amenities that remain mostly unavailable to rural Indians. Electricity, clean water and a standard of living that could be described as a standard of living. He said, “We need in rural India to keep the soul of the villages but provide people with the utilities and services available in urban centres.” He reiterated that he saw urbanisation not as a problem but as an opportunity.*

*What touched my own cynical soul to its core was his suggestion, when talking of healthcare, that we pledge to make India clean and sanitary by the 150th anniversary of Gandhiji’s birthday. This was the best tribute that could be paid Gandhiji, Modi said, because he had worked so hard to convince Indians of the importance of sanitation and hygiene. In modern terms, Modi emphasised, the benefit would be a huge reduction in India’s healthcare bills, because it would shift the emphasis to prevention from cure.*

He talked of many other things and in talking of them made it sound as if there was no reason at all why they could not be done. Listen to the whole speech on YouTube and you may discover the real reason why Modi leads the race to become India’s next prime minister. *He offers hope in a time of deep despair and he offers a dream of prosperity at the end of a decade when the Indian economy has sunk to its lowest ebb in recent memory. The old India club offers only ‘poverty alleviation’ to people sick to death of poverty.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

*A wonderful article by none other than M.J.Akbar..

Party’s over for socialists*

Revolutions, famously, are devoured by their children. It was characteristic of Indian socialists that they waited until senility to gobble up the caste-and-community insurrection conceived by Dr Ram Manohar Lohia in the 1950s and 1960s. There will be many stories within and around the 2014 general elections. A principal occurrence will be the earthquake that swallows the socialists. Its epicenter will be Bihar, but the perimeter of devastation will extend across Uttar Pradesh. 

The last three heirs of Lohia, Nitish Kumar, Lalu Prasad Yadav and Mulayam Singh Yadav surely know in their hearts what their minds might refuse to admit. The party’s over. Ever since they first sipped power at the fountain of coalitions in 1967, one fact has been transparently clear. Indian socialists have always been far better at politics than government. Such talent should not be underestimated in a democracy. It is difficult enough to win elections even after delivering on the promise of incremental prosperity. To do so through sheer emotional arithmetic is genius. 

Since that high point of emotion in 1989, when temple, mosque and caste dominated the debate, Lohia’s children have ruled Bihar with a tenacity that remains a formidable tribute to their rhetorical craft. 

Their formula began to seem infallible: the Chief Minister’s loyal castes were rewarded with a stake in power, allies were kept onside with marginal benefits, and the vital Muslim vote was patched on with a debilitating concoction of illusion and fear. Muslims got prayer and tokenism; jobs went to others. Religion became the opium of the people. 

Nitish Kumar’s brief encounter with glory had little to do with the quality of governance. He was the much-needed relief vessel after the Lalu shipwreck. His years in power were primarily consumed by a relentless search of sub-castes to knead into a political dividend. It was vote bank politics, but with rural banks, a low capital base and insufficient transactions. As a long-term business model, it offered little chance of success. Now that Nitish Kumar has run out of time and ideas, the alibi game has begun. It won’t work. 

His problem was compounded by the disability that Indian socialism, like its cousins across the globe, simply did not have the legs to stride into the 21st century. Nor did its leaders possess the imagination to re-invent their philosophy, and adjust dogma to new demands. Its office-bearers became its pall-bearers. 

Today’s voter is sick to the stomach of deceptive jargon. Politics, unfortunately, has become a malevolent word. Indians want jobs, security and empowerment through economic growth. They are equally tired of the misuse of secularism to justify corruption, dynasty and piteously weak administration. In any case, when the opening sentence of a book on Narendra Modi’s views states that secularism is the equality of all faiths before the law, when he avers in his speeches that the only religion of a politician is the Constitution of India, there is not much left to discuss apart from riots. Voters then compare facts. They know that a former Gujarat minister is in jail, while no one has been punished for the Sikh massacres of 1984 or the vicious Mumbai riots of 1992-93. 

This is why Ram Vilas Paswan, who left the BJP coalition a decade ago over riots, will become a partner in 2014 and address a rally alongside Modi in Bihar. This is why America’s ambassador Nancy Powell goes with conciliatory flowers to Ahmedabad. This is why BJP is picking up new allies each week. Once Bihar changes, you might say, there is nothing left to change. 

The long-term consequences are significant. For four decades, Indian socialists have denied BJP primacy in the crucial Ganga-Jamuna belt. BJP was successful in displacing socialists in Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan (Lohia’s home province), but could never quite get their act together in UP and Bihar. The party touched nadir when two years ago Mulayam Singh Yadav won UP by unprecedented margins, and Nitish Kumar chose this psychological moment to distance himself from BJP, and start a flirtation with Congress. Today, instead of being wooed, Nitish has been isolated. And Lalu Yadav, who was so certain about his own resurrection and Paswan’s subservience that he began issuing ultimatums, has been hit by a thunderbolt from blue skies. 

If Bihar’s personality-driven socialists cannot recover, and it does seem unlikely, then the confrontation in UP and Bihar will become a direct contest between BJP and Congress. This process might take a little longer in UP, since Mayawati remains a formidable third force, but the trend cannot be missed. 

*No party can achieve a majority in the Lok Sabha on its own without significant support from UP and Bihar. 2014 could be the starting point of the return journey to stable government in Delhi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in Dilli...

*Auto brigade deserts Arvind Kejriwal ahead of Lok Sabha poll campaign*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Meanwhile in Dilli...
> 
> *Auto brigade deserts Arvind Kejriwal ahead of Lok Sabha poll campaign*


They tried same thing in gurgaon with labor unions ... but they are miffed after yogender yadav was given ticket from here in LS.


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> @Nair saab ..
> 
> In my opinion Modi should contest from Lucknow not Varanasi... Seat of great Vajpayee jee... What you say..?


Lucknow is slightly risky ... APP has some ground there ... Varanasi is better with strong Hindu backing and a BJP stronghold ... 

Apart from that ancient city much more older then Lucknow itself.. he can help this old city in a number of ways as been its MP ... while Lucknow doesnt need his help... 

If Modiji is contesting from 2 seats one from Gujarat and one in UP then Lucknow can be a good option .. while if he contesting from just 1 seat then varanasi is best for him..

any ways I dont think BJP is gonna change its decision ... varanasi has been already decided ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@jha want to make one point after reading your articles............

This is 21st century, If people doesn't buy BJP's argument of Ram Mandir, Article 370, UCC anymore than even the Congress & so called SECULARIST company should understand that people aren't buying the argument of Secularism anymore.........

I mean, I want development of my nation/region/city/family, & living in MP, i have seen the development under Shivraj led BJP govt.
MP clocked the highest growth rate for last fiscal.

WTF, i will do with Sicularism BS???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> @jha want to make one point after reading your articles............
> 
> This is 21st century, If people doesn't buy BJP's argument of Ram Mandir, Article 370, UCC anymore than even the Congress & so called SECULARIST company should understand that people aren't buying the argument of Secularism anymore.........
> 
> I mean, I want development of my nation/region/city/family, & living in MP, i have seen the development under Shivraj led BJP govt.
> MP clocked the highest growth rate for last fiscal.
> 
> WTF, i will do with Sicularism BS???


Brother I remember MP under congis ..... No electricity, no jobs.
BJP has changed the face of MP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fist food to stomach .. job to hand... education to live ....confidence to grow..
rotil, kapda, makan, electricity , job, corruption free governance, equality before law to all.. 
just itni si bat...
if all this fullfill. then all isssammmm

I have always felt that a politician is to be judged by the animosities which he excites among his opponents.
----
"In Great Britain, governments often change their policies without changing their men. In France, they usually change their men without changing their policy." _1939, from Churchill's book Step by Step
--------------_
"It has been said that democracy is the worst form of government except all the others that have been tried."
-------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Nair saab said:


> Lucknow is slightly risky ... APP has some ground there ... Varanasi is better with strong Hindu backing and a BJP stronghold ...
> 
> Apart from that ancient city much more older then Lucknow itself.. he can help this old city in a number of ways as been its MP ... while Lucknow doesnt need his help...
> 
> If Modiji is contesting from 2 seats one from Gujarat and one in UP then Lucknow can be a good option .. while if he contesting from just 1 seat then varanasi is best for him..
> 
> any ways I dont think BJP is gonna change its decision ... varanasi has been already decided ...



It won't be a tough task even if Modi is fielded from Lucknow. Lucknow has around 78% Hindu votes, roughly 20% Muslim votes (Majority of them Shias). There was an initial momentum (even that was minuscule) to AAP membership drive in LKO when Kejriwal came to power in Delhi with tall claims but his popularity has dipped now after being unable to face the challenge of governing Delhi.

Also, Shias are not anti Modi or anti BJP. They have voted for BJP in the past and Lalji Tandon shares good rapport with the Muslims there so that will work in favor of Namo.

The major concern politically will be the Lucknow's proximity to Ram Mandir. Modi has been trying to stay away from this issue upto this point during his 2014 campaign and standing from Lucknow may ignite the fire and bring this issue to fore.

So in my opinion, its not the possibility of winning from Lucknow (he is gonna win with thunderous majority if fielded there) but strategic decision to not field him there. BJP does not want "Ram Mandir" to come in the fore front again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Yuva Desh congratulates NSUI upon their big win, NSUI won 6 out of 8 seats in Gujarat University student union elections. — with JOIN NATIONAL STUDENTS UNION OF INDIA (N.S.U.I.) M.P.UNIT,Abdul Khan, Hasiba B. Amin.

NSUI wins 6 out of 8 seats in Gujarat University student union elections. Good job NSUI Gujarat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> Lucknow is slightly risky ... APP has some ground there ... Varanasi is better with strong Hindu backing and a BJP stronghold ...
> 
> Apart from that ancient city much more older then Lucknow itself.. he can help this old city in a number of ways as been its MP ... while Lucknow doesnt need his help...
> 
> If Modiji is contesting from 2 seats one from Gujarat and one in UP then Lucknow can be a good option .. while if he contesting from just 1 seat then varanasi is best for him..
> 
> any ways I dont think BJP is gonna change its decision ... varanasi has been already decided ...



Vajpayee Jee used to get more that 50% votes from Lucknow. When Lalji Tandon was candidate, it dropped to around 33 %. WIth Modi as candidate and Shias rallying behind Modi, I expect the numbers to return back to 50%.

In Varanasi, the difference in last election was less than 50,000. I dont know how much more votes Modi can get from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*आज गुजरात यूनिवर्सिटी की सेनेट की 8 सीटों में से 6 पर N.S.U.I. का ज्वलंत विजय....
वोटिंग के सहारे A.B.V.P. (अंधी बहरी विद्यार्थी परिषद) ने सिर्फ एक ही सिट जीती......
गुजरात की युवा शक्ति ही BJP के साथ नही है और कोंग्रेस के युवा नेतृत्व में जोरदार दम है वो सर्वसामान्य बात भी स्वीकारना रही........
कोंग्रेस एक डेमोक्रेटिक पार्टी है जिसमे से कोई भी लायक व्यक्ति नेता बन सकता है पर हमारी विपक्ष बीजेपी हिटलरशाही वाली पार्टी है जिसमे सिर्फ वन में शो चलता है जिसका नुकसान उनको भविष्य में नेतागिरी की खोट के रूप में होंगा ही....
कट्टर सोच नही, युवा जोश...*......


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha want to make one point after reading your articles............
> 
> This is 21st century, If people doesn't buy BJP's argument of Ram Mandir, Article 370, UCC anymore than even the Congress & so called SECULARIST company should understand that people aren't buying the argument of Secularism anymore.........
> 
> I mean, I want development of my nation/region/city/family, & living in MP, i have seen the development under Shivraj led BJP govt.
> MP clocked the highest growth rate for last fiscal.
> 
> WTF, i will do with Sicularism BS???



Exactly Sir... Thats my point also.. How many guys voting for Secular-Socialists know what does Secularism or, Socialism mean..?
People need food + Job+ Security. Secularism and Socialism are just hollow slogans. I hope this time, voters do not fall for such gimmicks.


----------



## Jason bourne

Rare photo of narendra modi & Dr Joshi facing Police brutality in 1993.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> It won't be a tough task even if Modi is fielded from Lucknow. Lucknow has around 78% Hindu votes, roughly 20% Muslim votes (Majority of them Shias). There was an initial momentum (even that was minuscule) to AAP membership drive in LKO when Kejriwal came to power in Delhi with tall claims but his popularity has dipped now after being unable to face the challenge of governing Delhi.
> 
> Also, Shias are not anti Modi or anti BJP. They have voted for BJP in the past and Lalji Tandon shares good rapport with the Muslims there so that will work in favor of Namo.
> 
> The major concern politically will be the Lucknow's proximity to Ram Mandir. Modi has been trying to stay away from this issue upto this point during his 2014 campaign and standing from Lucknow may ignite the fire and bring this issue to fore.
> 
> So in my opinion, its not the possibility of winning from Lucknow (he is gonna win with thunderous majority if fielded there) but strategic decision to not field him there. BJP does not want "Ram Mandir" to come in the fore front again.




Lalji Tandon did not win as many votes in last elections as he should have. A probable cause was Brahmins drifting towards BSP in those days. 

In Varanasi, I am not sure if not giving ticket to MM Joshi will not backfire. A tricky political situation. Modi will have to spend time in any of these two seats to win because all other parties are going to put all their strength to ensure his defeat. Even Kejriwal will camp there for whole time. I therefore dont think Varanasi is that good choice.

Meanwhile in Haryana, some 8-9 Congress MLAs are in talks with BJP and one of their leaders had a meeting with Rajnath Singh. Pretty interesting..

Rats jumping off sinking ship..?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Lalji Tandon did not win as many votes in last elections as he should have. A probably cause was Brahmins drifting towards BSP in those days.
> 
> In Varanasi, I am not sure if not giving ticket to MM Joshi will not backfire. A tricky political situation. Modi will have to spend time in any of these two seats to win because all other parties are going to put all their strength to ensure his defeat. Even Kejriwal will camp there for whole time. I therefore dont think Varanasi is that good choice.
> 
> Meanwhile in Haryana, some 8-9 Congress MLAs are in talks with BJP and one of their leaders had a meeting with Rajnath Singh. Pretty interesting..
> 
> Rats jumping off sinking ship..?



Your insights and posts are most interesting and intriguing.


----------



## jha

Manvantaratruti said:


> Your insights and posts are most interesting and intriguing.





On a serious note, Jharkhand and Haryana seems to be a bit slippery right now. In Jharkhand, AJSU and JVM must be brought into the fold. In Haryana, an understanding with Chautalas is must.


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> I cant see any loss in this.. Even if he wins, he will support NDA... Although Akalis have been pretty stupid to announce a different candidate after promising him the ticket.




nope They wont join NDA...........apprantly they are not fan of modi .......



JanjaWeed said:


> Former IPS officer Kiran Bedi to join BJP: Times Now
> this news is just breaking. wow.. isn't this great! more & more high profile people joining BJP!




so Apolitical bedi mam is throwing away mask of Apolitical

@jha bhai ...............things not looking good for NDA in punjab ...........

Manpreet to take on Harsimrat Badal - Hindustan Times


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> nope They wont join NDA...........apprantly they are not fan of modi .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Apolitical bedi mam is throwing away mask of Apolitical
> 
> @jha bhai ...............things not looking good for NDA in punjab ...........
> 
> Manpreet to take on Harsimrat Badal - Hindustan Times



Well If Badals dont deliver, too bad for them. I have no affinity for SAD anyway. I wanted Phulka saab to given a BJP ticket from Ludhiana. This guy deserves all the respect. But it seems Badals are too stupid to realize that Politics is changing for good.

BTW what do you think of Manish Tewari's chances.. I hope this arrogant $ob looses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Experience Sir Jee... Have been doing this since I was 13 and was dating ( sort of ) Local MP's niece.
> 
> On a serious note, Jharkhand and Haryana seems to be a bit slippery right now. In Jharkhand, AJSU and JVM must be brought into the fold. In Haryana, an understanding with Chautalas is must.



In the last speech Modi gave in Punjab he paid homage to Devi Lal and spoke about his leadership skill .......I suspect it was a gesture to Chautala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Friday, February 28, 2014*

*Food security: Names of 81% of undernourished children "missing" from ration cards in progressive Gujarat*



​​*By Our Representative*
In severest-ever indictment of the the implementation of the right to food dictum in “progressive Gujarat”, a new survey, carried out by the Anna Suraksha Abhikar Abhiyaan (ASAA), a consortium of 18 NGOs focused on right to food, has found that over 81% of severely undernourished and 73.5% of moderately undernourished children of Gujarat do not have their names on their families’ ration cards. “This failure results in both the family and the child being unable to avail of their full entitlements of grain”, a report, based on the survey, whose results were released in Ahmedabad, said. In all, as many as 2,230 children were surveyed across the state. 
The survey was carried out in as many as 20 districts, including seven high priority talukas (HPTs), identified by the Government of Gujarat as those which are most vulnerable in terms of nutrition, three urban slums identified by partner organizations as being food insecure, as well as several villages in non-HPTs, that are home to seasonal migrant communities and de-notified tribes. The survey results suggest that in contrast to state data claiming drastic reduction of malnutrition over the last decade to 27%, the rate of child malnutrition in Gujarat is 43.9%.
Pointing out that amongst tribal children the malnutrition rate is 55% (25% severely malnourished and 30% moderately malnourished), the survey, carried out between January 1 and January 17, 2014, finds that among SC children, the rate of severe undernourishment is 19%, and the overall undernourishment is 46%. As for OBC children, severe undernourishment rate is 18% percent and overall undernourishment is 48%. As against this, 9% of general category children are severely undernourished, and overall malnutrition rate is 24%.


​​The report, “Extent of Malnutrition among Women and Children in Gujarat and Access to Food and Cash Entitlements provisioned in the National Food Security Act (NFSA), 2013”, prepared on the basis of the survey, says, “Among newborn children, 0 to 6 months, 15.8% were found to be severely malnourished, implying severe undernourishment of the mother as well and ensuring problems in the future growth and development of the child. Additionally, 20% of children ages 6 months to 3 years, and 18.9% of children ages 3 to 5 years, were found to be severely malnourished, soaring above state claims.”
The report says, “An essential factor of addressing such rates of malnutrition lay in the successful identification and monitoring of at-risk and malnourished children using the Mamata card, a booklet where growth monitoring entries can be tracked, and risks can be identified by the local anganwadi. The report says that “over 35% of severely undernourished children, and 42% of moderately undernourished children, do not have Mamata card.” It calls it a “government failure to monitor as a contributing factor to the persistence of malnutrition.”
The report further says, there were “significant discrepancies” between malnourishment data provided by local anganwadi centres, and the rates of malnutrition identified by field workers using the same measuring devices. “When looking collectively at the rates of severely and moderately undernourished children, the difference between anganwadi data and study data amounts to 7.7%, providing evidence of the failure to properly identify at-risk and malnourished children within anganwadi centres, and devastating effects for the unidentified child”, it adds.


​​The report regrets, “68.1% of mothers with a severely malnourished child did not know that their child was malnourished, and 80.3% of mothers with a moderately malnourished child were unaware as well.” It adds, “While appropriate monitoring and identification of malnourished children is critical, such process is a futile gesture if it is not followed by targeted services and support. 84.3% of severely undernourished children, and 85.2% of moderately undernourished children did not receive a referral for nutritional counseling or targeted services by the angandwadi centre, implying both the failure to monitor and identify malnourished children, as well as the failure to follow up.”


​
​​


----------



## jha

Manvantaratruti said:


> In the last speech Modi gave in Punjab he paid homage to Devi Lal and spoke about his leadership skill .......I suspect it was a gesture to Chautala.



Lets hope something works out.

Ajit Singh had started back channel talks with BJP few days back and did not get favorable response. This JAT reservation might make things interesting in JATland..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> so Apolitical bedi mam is throwing away mask of Apolitical
> 
> @jha bhai ...............things not looking good for NDA in punjab ...........
> 
> Manpreet to take on Harsimrat Badal - Hindustan Times



Oh well... BJP seems to be the only destination for people with Nationalistic fervour. All other parties seems to be compromising national interest for votebank politics. So it's only fair that people like Ms Bedi, V K Singh, Rajvardhan Rathore get a platform to flaunt their ideology openly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> On a serious note, Jharkhand and Haryana seems to be a bit slippery right now. In Jharkhand, AJSU and JVM must be brought into the fold. In Haryana, an understanding with Chautalas is must.


Chautalas are in the bag .... there is no two way about it.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Chautalas are in the bag .... there is no two way about it.



Do they still hold any strong support base despite all those charges & convictions?


*Congress looking confused on allies*


> *The whole affair of locating allies, as far as the Congress is concerned, has become a mystery wrapped in an enigma. The party is badly in need of a rejuvenating spirit, not silence.
> *
> The basic Congress thinking about its election strategy, for want of any indication on the issue of pre-poll arrangements with regional parties, appears to be causing not a little confusion — even concern — at higher tiers of the party leadership.
> 
> The absence of communication within the party on this has come to be underscored by its inability, or possibly reluctance, to clinch potential deals in states that are crying out for it.
> Bihar, Tamil Nadu and Uttar Pradesh spring to mind in this context. Party vice-president Rahul Gandhi, who was entrusted the charge of running the Congress’ campaign for the Lok Sabha polls which will be formally called in a matter of days by the Election Commission, has managed to leave the impression that he is playing his cards close to his chest.
> A commander is not exactly required to reveal his hand to all and sundry. However, as the case of Bihar shows, the events of the past few days point to an anti-climax of sorts. The Congress’ understanding with Lalu Prasad Yadav’s RJD and Ram Vilas Paswan’s LJP was widely assumed to be a done deal. But that impression now seems mistaken, a point made clear by Mr Yadav issuing the Congress a 24-hour ultimatum on Saturday to make up its mind (which was apparently rescinded on Sunday, but it’s hard to be sure in the treacherous quicksand of India’s regional politics) about allying with it for the Parliament poll, and by Mr Paswan ambling across to the BJP camp with practised ease.
> And, to compound matters, sotto voce hints are now emerging that the Congress is actually working on a deal with Bihar CM Nitish Kumar’s JD(U). In Tamil Nadu, there appears to be vacillation on the part of the Congress leadership on the basic question of seeking out any allies, although much was made out not long ago of finding common ground with the DMK since Jayalalithaa’s AIADMK has long been regarded a writeoff. In respect of UP and some other states, talk of doing business with BSP supremo Mayawati had been calculatedly muted but now appears to have been suppressed altogether. Even on Telangana, there appears no certainty of any kind despite the paeans of praise that TRS leader K. Chandrasekhar Rao has sung of the Congress.
> The whole affair of locating allies, as far as the Congress is concerned, has become a mystery wrapped in an enigma. This can hardly bode well for the party whose capacity to draw votes in states as diverse as Bihar, Uttar Pradesh and Tamil Nadu have been in some doubt for a period of time. The party is badly in need of a rejuvenating spirit, not silence.
> 
> Congress looking confused on allies | The Asian Age

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Do they still hold any strong support base despite all those charges & convictions?


Their vote bank is fanatic, especially in the jaat belt. Heck for the last 3 terms have been going back to my own village just to vote for them. Their political career depends on this alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> nope They wont join NDA...........apprantly they are not fan of modi .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Apolitical bedi mam is throwing away mask of Apolitical
> 
> @jha bhai ...............things not looking good for NDA in punjab ...........
> 
> Manpreet to take on Harsimrat Badal - Hindustan Times



You are correct not only in punjab corrupt bjp will fall near 100 seats and our saviors like shri bhushan will come to save us from these crony capitalists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*BJP's central leadership likely to tie up with AGP*

*BJP divided over alliance*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Lalji Tandon did not win as many votes in last elections as he should have. A probable cause was Brahmins drifting towards BSP in those days.



Aura of Modi is gonna pull majority of Hindu votes. If Modi stands from LKO his voting share would be higher than even Atal Ji but I still think proximity to Ram Temple can sort of ignite mandir debate which may not go well with Modi's development image. Besides it seems Rajnath singh has set his eyes on the LKO seat.



> In Varanasi, I am not sure if not giving ticket to MM Joshi will not backfire. A tricky political situation. Modi will have to spend time in any of these two seats to win because all other parties are going to put all their strength to ensure his defeat. Even Kejriwal will camp there for whole time. I therefore dont think Varanasi is that good choice.



MM Joshi fought just came to Varanasi in 2009 and BJP is winning this seat for ages with the exception of 2004 when it was won by Congress. Congress is decimated now and there is no competition at all there. And everyone has heard Kejriwal enough and now when he blames anyone for anything no one takes him seriously.



> Meanwhile in Haryana, some 8-9 Congress MLAs are in talks with BJP and one of their leaders had a meeting with Rajnath Singh. Pretty interesting..
> 
> Rats jumping off sinking ship..?



LOL, is there any other option left for them to be of any political relevance. I think Chautala even though heavily corrupt has huge following so BJP need to have some kind of understanding with them to win majority of seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Well If Badals dont deliver, too bad for them. I have no affinity for SAD anyway. I wanted Phulka saab to given a BJP ticket from Ludhiana. This guy deserves all the respect. But it seems Badals are too stupid to realize that Politics is changing for good.
> 
> BTW what do you think of Manish Tewari's chances.. I hope this arrogant $ob looses.




who so ever will follow orders and make them money , gets the ticket in punjab Nda.......harsh but fact.

if bains brothers are running..............tewari might lose his security ....lol...........

Phulkha cant win .....AAp wont win any seat in Punjab ......



JanjaWeed said:


> Oh well... BJP seems to be the only destination for people with Nationalistic fervour. All other parties seems to be compromising national interest for votebank politics. So it's only fair that people like Ms Bedi, V K Singh, Rajvardhan Rathore get a platform to flaunt their ideology openly!




u mean people like kalyan singh ??


----------



## LURKER

Nair saab said:


> Lucknow is slightly risky ... APP has some ground there ... Varanasi is better with strong Hindu backing and a BJP stronghold ...
> 
> Apart from that ancient city much more older then Lucknow itself.. he can help this old city in a number of ways as been its MP ... while Lucknow doesnt need his help...
> 
> If Modiji is contesting from 2 seats one from Gujarat and one in UP then Lucknow can be a good option .. while if he contesting from just 1 seat then varanasi is best for him..
> 
> any ways I dont think BJP is gonna change its decision ... varanasi has been already decided ...




Who said Lucknow is risky for BJP Nair Saab ? AAP has no ground in Lucknow, Lucknow is BJP's strong forte. Lucknow is the legacy seat of Atalji , hence there will be more impact on the voters if Modi contests from Lucknow. 

Being an ancient city does not necessarily mean more important. Lucknow is the capital of the biggest state in India. If Modi contests from Lucknow it will have an impact on adjoining districts where BJP is not very strong. 

BTW Rajnath Singh is interested in contesting from Lucknow because he's not very confident of winning from Ghaziabad where Kejriwal has made good ground .

PS : I want the next Prime Minister of India to be MP from my city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> who so ever will follow orders and make them money , gets the ticket in punjab Nda.......harsh but fact.
> 
> if bains brothers are running..............tewari might lose his security ....lol...........
> 
> *Phulkha cant win* .....AAp wont win any seat in Punjab ......



Yesh.. Thats true.. But People like him need to be in Parliament.

And whats with Bains brothers..? They seem to have a firm control over the area.


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> You are correct not only in punjab corrupt bjp will fall near 100 seats and our saviors like shri bhushan will come to save us from these crony capitalists




even devil is himself will good for punjab , then the present NDA govt of punjab.

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News
Punjab minister Bikram Singh Majithia in drug cartel soup : India, News - India Today

i mean ......have u seen any other example where Govt is involved in drugging the youth ??


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> u mean people like kalyan singh ??



I thought Kalyan Singh was already in politics since long time ago.. unless you are talking about some other with the similar name.. are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Yesh.. Thats true.. But People like him need to be in Parliament.
> 
> And whats with Bains brothers..? They seem to have a firm control over the area.




they are brothers of Ludhiana's common man ....lol.


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in my Bihar...

*Lalu relents on deadline to Congress, offers it 11 Lok Sabha seats*
*



Bihar has 40 Lok Sabha seats. "Through you (media), I appeal to the Congress President Sonia Gandhi, to agree to 12 seats being offered to the Congress and NCP in Bihar, and leave it to me to deliver the results in Bihar and Jharkhand in the general elections," he said.

Click to expand...





"I have no feeling of disrespect toward Sonia Gandhi," Lalu said, appealing to her to ink an alliance with his party. 

"I promise to you I will stop the communal forces from coming to power at the Centre," Lalu said. 

Defending the 12-seat offer, he argued that he had to accommodate his party leaders and workers who too wanted to contest.

Click to expand...

*
*Desperation of Lalu is amusing and sad at the same time. What a waste... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> I thought Kalyan Singh was already in politics since long time ago.. unless you are talking about some other with the similar name.. are you?




nope ............i am talking about same famous Kalyan ...........apprantly he joined BJP again....today

Kalyan Singh to join BJP on Sunday - The Hindu



JanjaWeed said:


> I thought Kalyan Singh was already in politics since long time ago.. unless you are talking about some other with the similar name.. are you?




hey bro...........BJp is not made up of saints

BJP tops the list of tainted candidates: study - The Hindu


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> even devil is himself will good for punjab , then the present NDA govt of punjab.
> 
> The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News
> Punjab minister Bikram Singh Majithia in drug cartel soup : India, News - India Today
> 
> i mean ......have u seen any other example where Govt is involved in drugging the youth ??



Dude, The drug lord Jagdish Bhola was caught by Punjab police itself. Please explain me if Punjab govt was protecting him then how come they let Punjab police catch him? It could be possible that the criminal after being caught is taking Badal family member's name out of animosity. Or is it not?



Prometheus said:


> they are brothers of Ludhiana's common man ....lol.



Aray then how come Kejriwal missed to see the brother of Ludhiana's aam admis?? Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Dude, The drug lord Jagdish Bhola was caught by Punjab police itself. Please explain me if Punjab govt was protecting him then how come they let Punjab police catch him? It could be possible that the criminal after being caught is taking Badal family member's name out of animosity. Or is it not?




u know how he was caught???

do u remember the episode of Vijendra kumar (boxer) alledgly took drugs???

well , in such a high profile case ...........no one can escape......someone has to go behind bars.

mate.......common people knows why the drugs in punjab is such a big problem ..........gladly it is making some what in news



jbond197 said:


> Dude, The drug lord Jagdish Bhola was caught by Punjab police itself. Please explain me if Punjab govt was protecting him then how come they let Punjab police catch him? It could be possible that the criminal after being caught is taking Badal family member's name out of animosity. Or is it not?
> 
> 
> 
> Aray then how come Kejriwal missed to see the brother of Ludhiana's aam admis?? Lol.




no idea


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> hey bro...........BJp is not made up of saints
> 
> BJP tops the list of tainted candidates: study - The Hindu



Oh OK. which party is made up of saints btw?


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh OK. which party is made up of saints btw?




chillar party


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Why do Most Indians Become Strong Fans of BJP after Living Outside India?*


The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) is currently the 2nd largest national party in Indiaand the current opposition government. There are hundreds of political parties in India, but most operate within individual States and are broken to target specific communities. The BJP’s name means ‘Indian People Party’ when translated in English and tries to focus on the majority population of India. Although the BJP currently runs some of the best governed and most corrupt-free States of India (eg. Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh, Goa etc), it has only run the national government for 6 years between 1998-2004, where Atal Bihari Vajpayee was Prime Minister. Therefore, one party and alliance has run India’s government for more than 50 years – the Indian National Congress (INC) party with its greater alliance UPA.

Top political analysts suggest the INC continues to win elections due to its ability to ‘pay’ and ‘bribe’ its voters; especially taking advantage of the illiterate and extremely poor communities by providing ‘free’ rice or wheat just months before elections. Many Indians often wonder how the INC has won so many elections after being continuously rated as one of the most corrupt parties, responsible for the deadliest riots – for example the 1984 riots where hundreds of Sikhs were slaughtered by supporters of the Congress Party under Rajiv Gandhi’s (current head of Congress Sonia Gandhi’s late husband and father of Rahul Gandhi) leadership. But, recently the Congress party has taken extreme blows in support and in the latest state elections at the end of 2013 lost many of their votes to BJP due to a ‘Modi-wave’, where BJP’s PM candidate Narendra Modi has been winning the hearts of millions of Indians as a sign of hope to lead a corrupt-free nation.

So the question remains – Why do some of the most staunch Congress and Sonia Gandhi supporters change their stance once they leave India and then begin to support BJP and Narendra Modi? The answer is simple. Congress buys temporary votes and preys on two types of people:

1. People that are in desperate need of food or shelter
2. People that are corrupt and greedy for immediate monetary gain in the form of bribery (black money)

So doesn’t everyone want food and more tax-free cash (even if black money)? An argument could be made that you can buy the rich with more money and opportunities and you can buy the poor with food and shelter, but what happens when a person lives abroad in the West and doesn’t need either? Most non-resident Indians (NRIs) living in nations such as Canada, UK, United States and Australia have both food/shelter and many opportunities of success. These NRIs only look at India as a single nation, not broken by various states, languages and communities. In short, NRIs only want the best for the entire country and don’t get misled by dirty promises of free rice for 2 months before elections. NRI BJP supporters have even built an organization across over 15+ nations and call themselves OFBJP – Overseas Friends of BJP.

BJP’s 2014 motto is ’1 nation, 1 vote’, reinforcing the image of a single country and the stop to caste, community, language and religion-based voting. Anyone who wants India to be more developed, more educated, more secular, more consistent, more corrupt-free will surely support Narendra Modi and the BJP vs. its alternatives in the upcoming elections.

Why do Most Indians Become Strong Fans of BJP after Living Outside India? | The Chakra News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

@fsayed
Added Pre poll numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> chillar party



thought so...very wise!


----------



## SwAggeR

@jha @GreenFoe when is model code of conduct being slapped on Congress ?? I am feeling suffocated .


----------



## GreenFoe

SwAggeR said:


> @jha @GreenFoe when is model code of conduct being slapped on Congress ?? I am feeling suffocated .



4th march(as the dates announce?) ~PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> @jha @GreenFoe when is model code of conduct being slapped on Congress ?? I am feeling suffocated .



Sooner the better. These lots are going crazy their lollipop politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Who's going to be the CM of Gujarat after Modi becomes PM?


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> u know how he was caught???
> 
> do u remember the episode of Vijendra kumar (boxer) alledgly took drugs???
> 
> well , in such a high profile case ...........no one can escape......someone has to go behind bars.
> 
> mate.......common people knows why the drugs in punjab is such a big problem ..........gladly it is making some what in news



He was caught by Punjab police. Isn't it?

Vijender singh was given all clean certificate by National Anti-Doping Agency.

‘Nightmare’ over, Vijender Singh gets back to normal life - The Hindu

I agree the corrupt should be caught but at the same time proper investigation need to be conducted. If people knows who is really behind drugs then they should not vote for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

phat gyi...............

Govt decides against ordinance route on anti-graft measures - Hindustan Times


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh OK. which party is made up of saints btw?



AAP leader Kuldip Sharma has murder cases against him.

CID files murder case against Kuldeep Sharma | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

Yes, AAP is made up of holy saints !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

GreenFoe said:


> 4th march(as the dates announce?) ~PTI



I learnt that they are asking EC that it comes into effect from day of notification and not from poll dates announcements.



kbd-raaf said:


> Who's going to be the CM of Gujarat after Modi becomes PM?



Shah probably.


----------



## arp2041

SwAggeR said:


> I learnt that they are asking EC that it comes into effect from day of notification and not from poll dates announcements.



Code of Conduct in place or not, now this Govt. can't take any Major decision as it has been reduced to a lame duck.

Thats why they din't brought the Ordinances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

arp2041 said:


> Code of Conduct in place or not, now this Govt. can't take any Major decision as it has been reduced to a lame duck.
> 
> Thats why they din't brought the Ordinances.



Their cabinet allowed reservations for Jats to bag their votes.


----------



## arp2041

SwAggeR said:


> Their cabinet allowed reservations for Jats to bag their votes.



This raises question not on Congress but US - The people of India..........

Do we give vote on overall performance of a Govt., development done, etc. or we vote tempted by these CHEAP TRICKS?

Vote Bank Politics only works till there are "VOTE BANKS" to LOOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> AAP leader Kuldip Sharma has murder cases against him.
> 
> CID files murder case against Kuldeep Sharma | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
> 
> Yes, AAP is made up of holy saints !!!



AAP is nothing but a Congressi cheer-girl. Their whole politics is revolved around Narendra Modi. While BJP & Modi talks about economy, development & national interest... you have Congress & AAP singing from the same hymn sheet... & it goes like 'Modi this, Modi that'... & this Kujliwal keeps following Modi wherever he goes like an obsessed little man!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP is nothing but a Congressi cheer-girl. Their whole politics is revolved around Narendra Modi. While BJP & Modi talks about economy, development & national interest... you have Congress & AAP singing from the same hymn sheet... & it goes like 'Modi this, Modi that'... & this Kujliwal keeps following Modi wherever he goes like an obsessed man!



I rue the days when I rooted for him. I had never anticipated that he will emerge in central politics.The day they stated that they will contest LS election they fell in my eyes. Earlier they had said that support us in Delhi Assembly elections and BJP in LS elections.But bloody liers. They have done more U turn in just 6 months than Congress did in 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> He was caught by Punjab police. Isn't it?
> 
> Vijender singh was given all clean certificate by National Anti-Doping Agency.
> 
> ‘Nightmare’ over, Vijender Singh gets back to normal life - The Hindu
> 
> I agree the corrupt should be caught but at the same time proper investigation need to be conducted. If people knows who is really behind drugs then they should not vote for them.
> 
> On the drug part - it is indeed a very disturbing tread and a dear friend from Chandigarh shared his India visit story this time. He met his usual old friends with whom he used to share drinks with previously and they offered him all kind of drugs not only the desi ones but even the most famous ones in international markets. Obviously he declined but it seems they are as easily available as a bottle of scotch in the market. This is a very dangerous!!




what does a drug adict needs??

Punjab polls: Money, liquor, drugs flowing freely

thats how elections are won in punjab





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=520062904781353





hahaha

bagwant mann digs at badals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

csds election tracker last round will be from tommorow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> csds election tracker last round will be from tommorow



They better show some improvement in Congress & their 'B' team's chances. Or else.. there is going to be a huge hoopla man...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> They better show some improvement in Congress & their 'B' team's chances. Or else.. there is going to be a huge hoopla man...


Nothing can improve Congress chances ..... not even the God himself. There is a limit to cockiness and they have crossed it long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

जो व्यक्ति PM बनने से पहले यदि अमरीका को झुका सकता है,
भूखे नंगे देश पाकिस्तान में हडकंप मचा सकता है,
चीन जैसे गद्दार देश के अखबारों की सुर्खियों में आ सकता है
तो भाई वह भारत को विश्व गुरु बना सकता हे यह बात पक्की है!
" देश की जरुरत हे मोदी "
"मैं मुफ्त भोजन दूंगा" - राहुल गांधी
"मैं मुफ्त पानी दूंगा" - केजरीवाल
"न तो मैं मुफ्त पानी दूँगा , ना ही मुफ्त भोजन कि बात करूंगा , बल्कि मैं इतने रोजगार पैदा करूँगा, भारत के युवाओं को इतना सक्षम कर दूंगा, की मेरे देश का हरेक व्यक्ति स्वाभिमान से अपना भी पेट भरेगा और दूसरों की भी प्यास बुझाएगा"- नरेंद्र मोदी !!
दिक्कत केजरीवाल में नहीं, भारत की जनता में है जो मुफ्त की चीज पाने के लिए लादेन को भी वोट दे देगी !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> what does a drug adict needs??
> 
> Punjab polls: Money, liquor, drugs flowing freely
> 
> thats how elections are won in punjab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=520062904781353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> bagwant mann digs at badals



Bhagwant mann is pissed of with Manpreet Badal and is soon going to join AAP. His digs appears to be as a result of his political shift. This is pure political opportunism because few days back he was backing one of them.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nothing can improve Congress chances ..... not even the God himself. There is a limit to cockiness and they have crossed it long time ago.



Congress has used same trump card for the past 65 odd years to fool the Nation... & it worked well for them! They played with people who are desperate for roti, kapda & makan. This slogan was impressive.. propelled the party to power more often than not. To keep the slogan alive... they had to keep people poor & divided. That's exactly what they have been doing all along. But now it has past it's sell by date.. & people are waking upto the fact of Congress! It's not going to work for Congress any more!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Samajwadi MLA attacked Medical student .
*Kanpur – Students and SP
MLA fought.

A MUST READ FOR ALL MEDICOS and students..

A very shameful incident occurred today in GSVM, Kanpur after a road accident near the college with the car of the Samajwadi Party MLA Irfan Solanki. He started beating the students as it hurted his ego even after repeated sorry by the medical students. Soon a huge crowd gathered and opposed the MLA. He ordered* open firing at the students. Two final yearstudents got shot.*
Also,he called his supporters and police and started beating all the students of college.
The GUNDA RAAJ didn’t end now, their supporters and police entered hostel and started beating students. They damaged all the hostels, vehicles, hospital etc and are still chasing students. Students have suffered massive injuries and few have been admitted at hospital. 

A student got hurt and as per my info,broken his back bone after the mishap and lathi charge.































News Hidden in Media..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Bhagwant mann is pissed of with Manpreet Badal and is soon going to join AAP. His digs appears to be as a result of his political shift. This is pure political opportunism because few days back he was backing one of them.




dont know about that.........this video is not related to manpreet


----------



## SwAggeR

GreenFoe said:


> csds election tracker last round will be from tommorow



Looking forward to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Nair saab said:


> *Samajwadi MLA attacked Medical student .
> *Kanpur – Students and SP
> MLA fought.
> 
> A MUST READ FOR ALL MEDICOS and students..
> 
> A very shameful incident occurred today in GSVM, Kanpur after a road accident near the college with the car of the Samajwadi Party MLA Irfan Solanki. He started beating the students as it hurted his ego even after repeated sorry by the medical students. Soon a huge crowd gathered and opposed the MLA. He ordered* open firing at the students. Two final yearstudents got shot.*
> Also,he called his supporters and police and started beating all the students of college.
> The GUNDA RAAJ didn’t end now, their supporters and police entered hostel and started beating students. They damaged all the hostels, vehicles, hospital etc and are still chasing students. Students have suffered massive injuries and few have been admitted at hospital.
> 
> A student got hurt and as per my info,broken his back bone after the mishap and lathi charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News Hidden in Media..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440215423363977216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440214598872870912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Congress mum, RJD may fight all 40 seats*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

SwAggeR said:


> Shah probably.



Which shah (its a common surname in Gujarat) ?  

Not Amit Shah as he is Modi's man friday and Modi would want him in the center and control UP. 

Anandiben Patel is the most likely choice. She is to Modi, as Sushma swaraj is to Advani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> No it doesn't strike my mind. You REALLY are one.



I want you you not to accept anything as true if it is agin BJP and MODI. I have seen a positive shift in you. You have moved from Congress to AAP side. Pl continue that and be NAMO supporter.



fsayed said:


> It is strange that a man who aspires to be the country's Prime Minister has such a poor knowledge about the people who laid down their lives for the country,
> 
> [Refer to Modi's gaffe during a speech in Ahmedabad on Wednesday,- it was V D Savarkar who had been imprisoned in the jail on the islands, while Bhagat Singh was lodged only in the Delhi jail. ]
> 
> Read more at:
> Digvijay Singh taunts Narendra Modi for lack of history knowledge - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @jarves
> @Soumitra
> @HariPrasad
> @jha
> @ranjeet
> @JanjaWeed
> @Jason bourne
> @chak de INDIA
> 
> Manipulation of opinion polls: EC asks Centre to take action - The Times of India
> 
> *Manipulation of opinion polls: EC asks Centre to take action*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Acting on a complaint by Congresson alleged manipulation of opinion polls by some organisations, the Election Commission has asked the Centre to take "appropriate action" in the matter.
> 
> In a communication to the ministries of Corporate Affairs and Information and Broadcasting, the EC has said the matter involves allegations of conspiracy to prepare false reports/polls for publishing misleading information on consideration of illegal payment of money in return.
> 
> "Therefore, it is requested that this complaint may be looked into urgently for appropriate action at your end," K Ajaya Kumar, thePrincipal Secretary of Election Commission of India wrote to the secretaries of the two ministries.
> 
> The EC said that it has received a complaint from Congress on a sting operation conducted by some of the organisations engaged in conducting opinion polls in connection with the elections.
> 
> "The allegation is that the organisations have agreed to manipulate the results of opinion polls by tweaking figures for publishing to the general public," the poll panel noted.
> 
> Taking exception to alleged manipulation of opinion poll results by leading agencies, Congress had on Wednesday knocked at the EC's doors seeking its intervention to register an FIR, invoke criminal charges and debar those involved.
> 
> Expressing happiness over the EC's decision, the Secretary of AICC Legal and Human Department cell K C Mittal said, "The action taken would expose the nexus, manipulations and the vulnerability of opinion polls and the manner in which the fake projections are being used to mislead the people of India to project certain individuals and parties."




At least Modi talks of History. Whole Congress including Digvijay is licking the feet of one family.. 

When Congress is on back foot, It says everything Wrong. When opinion poll predict the victory of congress in Karnataka, they didn'y say that Opinion Poll is wrong. They said the same in 4 state polls but result turned out be even more favorable in favor of BJP. 

DIl Bahelane ke liye Galib Khayal acchha hai.


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> Aamir khan says don't give majority to BJP, he will try his level best via covert messaging to stop BJP and try to show that AAP-Congress alliance show be given some seats.
> 
> 
> BJP must return him the favor after elections.




This guy was bluffing too much about Gujarat. Gujarat cinema refused to release movie FANA. That made a loss of about 1 crore to Producer. I see this idiot almost crying and explaining that he is not against Gujarat. To make this kind of stupid fall in line is a left hand play of Mr. Modi. A single income tax notice will change his heart. Not a big deal.


----------



## Soumitra

Varanasi could witness Kejriwal-Modi face-off - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Soumitra said:


> Varanasi could witness Kejriwal-Modi face-off - The Times of India




Kejri is a congress Agent. He will fail against Modi miserably. Congress has made him to keep Modi engage in Varansi but he and congress will not success.



fsayed said:


> While BJP Supremo Rajnath Singh makes a huge show of Gen. VK Singh joining BJP, he shows the 'respect' he has for the armed forces when he attacks the Black Cat Commando deployed for his protection.



This is an election time so show is bound to happen to inflict fear in adversary's mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Manvantaratruti said:


> Which shah (its a common surname in Gujarat) ?
> 
> Not Amit Shah as he is Modi's man friday and Modi would want him in the center and control UP.



Shah is still forbidden from entering Gujarat by SC. Even if he wants he cant become CM.


----------



## jbond197

Android said:


> Shah is still forbidden from entering Gujarat by SC. Even if he wants he cant become CM.



The rumor mills are making claims that one of the Patels will be the next Gujarat CM. Top contenders are - AnandiBen Patel or Niraj Patel or Saurabh Patel..


----------



## arp2041

Congress trying to Ditch Lalu for a possible tie-up with Nitish............

As if breaking with BJP wasn't enough for Nitish, he will give up his clean image by going with alliance with Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> Shah is still forbidden from entering Gujarat by SC. Even if he wants he cant become CM.




I do not think he is. Or it may be a matter of time before SC lift the ban as name of Shah is not there in charge sheet.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Android said:


> Shah is still forbidden from entering Gujarat by SC. Even if he wants he cant become CM.



LOL. Shah was not permitted in Gujarat because of the Sohrabuddin encounter case. Since that case has now been shifted to Maharashtra, Amit shah is very much permitted to enter Guajrat and every other state in India.

And he sure as hell CAN become CM. But he will most likely become a central minister of considerable power. Possibly Home.

All 'secular' propaganda has resulted in naught.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Soumitra said:


> Varanasi could witness Kejriwal-Modi face-off - The Times of India



Kejriwal and AAPCongs ratings have taken a beaten. Somehow he wants to again gain media space by contesting aganist Modi.

This asshol**** said he wont contest LS polls and again he said from delhi, again not contesting and now aganist Modi? Just ignore such congress coverts and maggots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@CorporateAffairs @Android @JanjaWeed & others...... (Please bookmark my post for future reference )

If for some reason Modi don't contest from Varanasi & contest from Lucknow or just from Gujarat......

Kejriwal will sure say this line "Modi kejriwal sey darr gya ki khi uski halat bhi Sheila dikshit jaisi na ho jaye"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP is nothing but a Congressi cheer-girl. Their whole politics is revolved around Narendra Modi. While BJP & Modi talks about economy, development & national interest... you have Congress & AAP singing from the same hymn sheet... & it goes like 'Modi this, Modi that'... & this Kujliwal keeps following Modi wherever he goes like an obsessed little man!



What happenned to the letter that Kejri wrote to the president to investigate cases against former CM?

I just dont understand how idiots and foolish are the well educated public of delhi 



arp2041 said:


> @CorporateAffairs @Android @JanjaWeed & others...... (Please bookmark my post for future reference )
> 
> If for some reason Modi don't contest from Varanasi & contest from Lucknow or just from Gujarat......
> 
> Kejriwal will sure say this line "Modi kejriwal sey darr gya ki khi uski halat bhi Sheila dikshit jaisi na ho jaye"



Buddy let us focus on the real and main issues that matter's to India. 

This contesting issue is an issue of media for TRP ratings.

Modi or BJP never ever said Modi would contest from Varanasi. Dont fall into the trap of SICKULAR media and AAPCong.



Prometheus said:


> what does a drug adict needs??
> 
> Punjab polls: Money, liquor, drugs flowing freely
> 
> thats how elections are won in punjab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=520062904781353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha
> 
> bagwant mann digs at badals



This is how elections are won across India. It is part of our democratic system. Very unfortunate. But cant help it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

SwAggeR said:


> .
> Shah probably.


Nope, not shah. Somebody else. Shah will remain in UP and work.



jha said:


> On a serious note, Jharkhand and Haryana seems to be a bit slippery right now. In Jharkhand, AJSU and JVM must be brought into the fold. In Haryana, an understanding with Chautalas is must.



There is no other way for them. If they dont align with BJP theyll be wiped off by AAPCong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jbond197 said:


> The rumor mills are making claims that one of the Patels will be the next Gujarat CM. Top contenders are - AnandiBen Patel or Niraj Patel or Saurabh Patel..




I dont want to see anandiben patel arrogant ***** ...saurabh patel thik he ...but parshotam rupala is my candidate ; ) or koi accha nahi he compare to modi to koi nahi he dusra amitshah yes if modi dont take him


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Jason bourne said:


> I dont want to see anandiben patel arrogant ***** ...saurabh patel thik he ...but parshotam rupala is my candidate ; ) or koi accha nahi he compare to modi to koi nahi he dusra amitshah yes if modi dont take him



True. Anandiben as CM will be BAD for Gujarat, but she is a Modi loyalist and poses minimum threat to Modi. Parshotam Rupala is also a grass root leader and a Modi loyalist but again he is not exactly dynamic CM material. 

Amit Shah as CM will be terrific for Gujarat but UP is far too important a state to be left to an idiot like Rajnath singh, so in all probability Amit shah will continue to control UP via the center. 

Saurabh patel is far too capable for his own good  ....he will make Modi very uncomfortable. All in all, India's gain will be Gujarat's Loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Manvantaratruti said:


> True. Anandiben as CM will be BAD for Gujarat, but she is a Modi loyalist and poses minimum threat to Modi. Parshotam Rupala is also a grass root leader and a Modi loyalist but again he is not exactly dynamic CM material.
> 
> Amit Shah as CM will be terrific for Gujarat but UP is far too important a state to be left to an idiot like Rajnath singh, so in all probability Amit shah will continue to control UP via the center.
> 
> Saurabh patel is far too capable for his own good  ....he will make Modi very uncomfortable. All in all, India's gain will be Gujarat's Loss.



Yes and I want to see shaktisinh gohil joins bjp and become gujrat's CM


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Yes and I want to see *shaktisinh gohil* joins bjp and become gujrat's CM



Not gonna happen. Too much hatred for Modi and BJP..


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Not gonna happen. Too much hatred for Modi and BJP..




I know


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Lalji Tandon did not win as many votes in last elections as he should have. A probable cause was Brahmins drifting towards BSP in those days.
> 
> In Varanasi, I am not sure if not giving ticket to MM Joshi will not backfire. A tricky political situation. Modi will have to spend time in any of these two seats to win because all other parties are going to put all their strength to ensure his defeat. Even Kejriwal will camp there for whole time. I therefore dont think Varanasi is that good choice.
> 
> Meanwhile in Haryana, some 8-9 Congress MLAs are in talks with BJP and one of their leaders had a meeting with Rajnath Singh. Pretty interesting..
> 
> Rats jumping off sinking ship..?




JHA Ji. You always have some inside information. Very good.



fsayed said:


> *Friday, February 28, 2014*
> 
> *Food security: Names of 81% of undernourished children "missing" from ration cards in progressive Gujarat*​
> 
> ​
> *By Our Representative*
> In severest-ever indictment of the the implementation of the right to food dictum in “progressive Gujarat”, a new survey, carried out by the Anna Suraksha Abhikar Abhiyaan (ASAA), a consortium of 18 NGOs focused on right to food, has found that over 81% of severely undernourished and 73.5% of moderately undernourished children of Gujarat do not have their names on their families’ ration cards. “This failure results in both the family and the child being unable to avail of their full entitlements of grain”, a report, based on the survey, whose results were released in Ahmedabad, said. In all, as many as 2,230 children were surveyed across the state.
> The survey was carried out in as many as 20 districts, including seven high priority talukas (HPTs), identified by the Government of Gujarat as those which are most vulnerable in terms of nutrition, three urban slums identified by partner organizations as being food insecure, as well as several villages in non-HPTs, that are home to seasonal migrant communities and de-notified tribes. The survey results suggest that in contrast to state data claiming drastic reduction of malnutrition over the last decade to 27%, the rate of child malnutrition in Gujarat is 43.9%.
> Pointing out that amongst tribal children the malnutrition rate is 55% (25% severely malnourished and 30% moderately malnourished), the survey, carried out between January 1 and January 17, 2014, finds that among SC children, the rate of severe undernourishment is 19%, and the overall undernourishment is 46%. As for OBC children, severe undernourishment rate is 18% percent and overall undernourishment is 48%. As against this, 9% of general category children are severely undernourished, and overall malnutrition rate is 24%.
> 
> 
> ​
> The report, “Extent of Malnutrition among Women and Children in Gujarat and Access to Food and Cash Entitlements provisioned in the National Food Security Act (NFSA), 2013”, prepared on the basis of the survey, says, “Among newborn children, 0 to 6 months, 15.8% were found to be severely malnourished, implying severe undernourishment of the mother as well and ensuring problems in the future growth and development of the child. Additionally, 20% of children ages 6 months to 3 years, and 18.9% of children ages 3 to 5 years, were found to be severely malnourished, soaring above state claims.”
> The report says, “An essential factor of addressing such rates of malnutrition lay in the successful identification and monitoring of at-risk and malnourished children using the Mamata card, a booklet where growth monitoring entries can be tracked, and risks can be identified by the local anganwadi. The report says that “over 35% of severely undernourished children, and 42% of moderately undernourished children, do not have Mamata card.” It calls it a “government failure to monitor as a contributing factor to the persistence of malnutrition.”
> The report further says, there were “significant discrepancies” between malnourishment data provided by local anganwadi centres, and the rates of malnutrition identified by field workers using the same measuring devices. “When looking collectively at the rates of severely and moderately undernourished children, the difference between anganwadi data and study data amounts to 7.7%, providing evidence of the failure to properly identify at-risk and malnourished children within anganwadi centres, and devastating effects for the unidentified child”, it adds.​
> 
> ​
> The report regrets, “68.1% of mothers with a severely malnourished child did not know that their child was malnourished, and 80.3% of mothers with a moderately malnourished child were unaware as well.” It adds, “While appropriate monitoring and identification of malnourished children is critical, such process is a futile gesture if it is not followed by targeted services and support. 84.3% of severely undernourished children, and 85.2% of moderately undernourished children did not receive a referral for nutritional counseling or targeted services by the angandwadi centre, implying both the failure to monitor and identify malnourished children, as well as the failure to follow up.”
> 
> 
> ​
> ​




Gujarat not India’s malnutrition hub | Niti Central

Gujarat govt counters CAG report on malnutrition

Gujarat made maximum progress in fighting malnutrition: Narendra Modi - Indian Express

Guess which state improved most in malnutrition? Gujarat - Firstbiz

Gujarat made maximum progress in fighting malnutrition: Narendra Modi | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

Fight against malnutrition in rural Gujarat: DDO Ahmedabad shares his experience | DeshGujarat

BJP Gujarat | Know about BJP Gujarat – From the inception to the progress till date


----------



## fsayed

*Union Cabinet clears reservation for Jat community under OBC quota


Union Cabinet clears reservation for Jat community under OBC quota


New Delhi:* The Union Cabinet on Sunday cleared reservation for the Jat community under the other backward castes quota. According to sources Rashtriya Lok Dal (RLD) chief Ajit Singh was keen to clear reservation for Jats.

The Congress had, however, dismissed reports that the Centre was trying to woo Jats ahead of the Lok Sabha elections. Information and Broadcasting Minister Manish Tewari had said, "Not everything can be seen through the lens of election. This demand has been long pending which Cabinet has accepted."

Numerically strong, the farming community of Jats in nine North Indian states have been demanding reservation under OBC quota for a long time. Many times, they even staged violent protests in some parts of north India. Jats have a strong presence in Haryana, Delhi, Western UP, Punjab, Rajasthan, MP and some other states in the Hindi speaking areas of the country.

But, the National Backward Classes Commission in its earlier recommendation had refused to give reservation to the Jats in the Other Backward Classes (OBC) category.


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *Friday, February 28, 2014*
> 
> *Food security: Names of 81% of undernourished children "missing" from ration cards in progressive Gujarat*​
> 
> ​
> *By Our Representative*
> In severest-ever indictment of the the implementation of the right to food dictum in “progressive Gujarat”, a new survey, carried out by the Anna Suraksha Abhikar Abhiyaan (ASAA), a consortium of 18 NGOs focused on right to food, has found that over 81% of severely undernourished and 73.5% of moderately undernourished children of Gujarat do not have their names on their families’ ration cards. “This failure results in both the family and the child being unable to avail of their full entitlements of grain”, a report, based on the survey, whose results were released in Ahmedabad, said. In all, as many as 2,230 children were surveyed across the state.
> The survey was carried out in as many as 20 districts, including seven high priority talukas (HPTs), identified by the Government of Gujarat as those which are most vulnerable in terms of nutrition, three urban slums identified by partner organizations as being food insecure, as well as several villages in non-HPTs, that are home to seasonal migrant communities and de-notified tribes. The survey results suggest that in contrast to state data claiming drastic reduction of malnutrition over the last decade to 27%, the rate of child malnutrition in Gujarat is 43.9%.
> Pointing out that amongst tribal children the malnutrition rate is 55% (25% severely malnourished and 30% moderately malnourished), the survey, carried out between January 1 and January 17, 2014, finds that among SC children, the rate of severe undernourishment is 19%, and the overall undernourishment is 46%. As for OBC children, severe undernourishment rate is 18% percent and overall undernourishment is 48%. As against this, 9% of general category children are severely undernourished, and overall malnutrition rate is 24%.
> 
> 
> ​
> The report, “Extent of Malnutrition among Women and Children in Gujarat and Access to Food and Cash Entitlements provisioned in the National Food Security Act (NFSA), 2013”, prepared on the basis of the survey, says, “Among newborn children, 0 to 6 months, 15.8% were found to be severely malnourished, implying severe undernourishment of the mother as well and ensuring problems in the future growth and development of the child. Additionally, 20% of children ages 6 months to 3 years, and 18.9% of children ages 3 to 5 years, were found to be severely malnourished, soaring above state claims.”
> The report says, “An essential factor of addressing such rates of malnutrition lay in the successful identification and monitoring of at-risk and malnourished children using the Mamata card, a booklet where growth monitoring entries can be tracked, and risks can be identified by the local anganwadi. The report says that “over 35% of severely undernourished children, and 42% of moderately undernourished children, do not have Mamata card.” It calls it a “government failure to monitor as a contributing factor to the persistence of malnutrition.”
> The report further says, there were “significant discrepancies” between malnourishment data provided by local anganwadi centres, and the rates of malnutrition identified by field workers using the same measuring devices. “When looking collectively at the rates of severely and moderately undernourished children, the difference between anganwadi data and study data amounts to 7.7%, providing evidence of the failure to properly identify at-risk and malnourished children within anganwadi centres, and devastating effects for the unidentified child”, it adds.​
> 
> ​
> The report regrets, “68.1% of mothers with a severely malnourished child did not know that their child was malnourished, and 80.3% of mothers with a moderately malnourished child were unaware as well.” It adds, “While appropriate monitoring and identification of malnourished children is critical, such process is a futile gesture if it is not followed by targeted services and support. 84.3% of severely undernourished children, and 85.2% of moderately undernourished children did not receive a referral for nutritional counseling or targeted services by the angandwadi centre, implying both the failure to monitor and identify malnourished children, as well as the failure to follow up.”
> 
> 
> ​
> ​




Gujarat not India’s malnutrition hub | Niti Central

Gujarat govt counters CAG report on malnutrition

Gujarat made maximum progress in fighting malnutrition: Narendra Modi - Indian Express

Guess which state improved most in malnutrition? Gujarat - Firstbiz

Gujarat made maximum progress in fighting malnutrition: Narendra Modi | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

Fight against malnutrition in rural Gujarat: DDO Ahmedabad shares his experience | DeshGujarat

BJP Gujarat | Know about BJP Gujarat – From the inception to the progress till date

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> *Union Cabinet clears reservation for Jat community under OBC quota
> 
> Union Cabinet clears reservation for Jat community under OBC quota
> 
> New Delhi:* The Union Cabinet on Sunday cleared reservation for the Jat community under the other backward castes quota. According to sources Rashtriya Lok Dal (RLD) chief Ajit Singh was keen to clear reservation for Jats.
> 
> The Congress had, however, dismissed reports that the Centre was trying to woo Jats ahead of the Lok Sabha elections. Information and Broadcasting Minister Manish Tewari had said, "Not everything can be seen through the lens of election. This demand has been long pending which Cabinet has accepted."
> 
> Numerically strong, the farming community of Jats in nine North Indian states have been demanding reservation under OBC quota for a long time. Many times, they even staged violent protests in some parts of north India. Jats have a strong presence in Haryana, Delhi, Western UP, Punjab, Rajasthan, MP and some other states in the Hindi speaking areas of the country.
> 
> But, the National Backward Classes Commission in its earlier recommendation had refused to give reservation to the Jats in the Other Backward Classes (OBC) category.



These are the CHEAPEST stunts a party like Congress do......

Our country has lost it's International standing, Our GDP growth rate is among lowest in years, CAD has increased to 4.8% of GDP, GDP has shrinked in dollar terms & Congress is worried about votes at the 11th hour. PATHETIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Gujarat not India’s malnutrition hub | Niti Central
> 
> Gujarat govt counters CAG report on malnutrition
> 
> Gujarat made maximum progress in fighting malnutrition: Narendra Modi - Indian Express
> 
> Guess which state improved most in malnutrition? Gujarat - Firstbiz
> 
> Gujarat made maximum progress in fighting malnutrition: Narendra Modi | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com
> 
> Fight against malnutrition in rural Gujarat: DDO Ahmedabad shares his experience | DeshGujarat
> 
> BJP Gujarat | Know about BJP Gujarat – From the inception to the progress till date


* q bhai cag bhagwan ki report ab bjp nahi maanti khuulgayi double standard ki tum logo ki poll rss and bjp k supporters*


----------



## HariPrasad

LURKER said:


> BTW Rajnath Singh is interested in contesting from Lucknow because he's not very confident of winning from Ghaziabad where Kejriwal has made good ground .




If Kejari has made a good ground, it is good for BJP. Kejari is going to eat more vote of SP and congress. i do not know about BSP



fsayed said:


> * q bhai cag bhagwan ki report ab bjp nahi maanti khuulgayi double standard ki tum logo ki poll rss and bjp k supporters*




Ok what about others? which states that A lot s of progress is being made in Malnutrition front by Gujarat.


----------



## fsayed

*Has the Gujarati youth ditched Narendra Modi?

BJP's student wing ABVP wins only 2 out of 8 seats in the Gujarat University Elections. Apparently Modi wave is yet to reach Gujarat*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> *Has the Gujarati youth ditched Narendra Modi?
> 
> BJP's student wing ABVP wins only 2 out of 8 seats in the Gujarat University Elections. Apparently Modi wave is yet to reach Gujarat*.



BJP is currently holding 120+ seat in 180 seat VS in Gujarat only in Dec 2012 & you are getting excited by a university election?? Has the Youth ditched modi?? 

Anyways mate, whatever you find solace in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> Who's going to be the CM of Gujarat after Modi becomes PM?




None from current ministers are capable. We want somebody who has not fought election but a staunch pracharak of RSS like Modi.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

HariPrasad said:


> None from current ministers are capable. We want somebody who has not fought election but a staunch pracharak of RSS like Modi.



Sadly there are no more "Modis" available at pracharak level. He is one in a million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Yes and I want to see shaktisinh gohil joins bjp and become gujrat's CM




Shakti is a biggest liar and lost to Modi man by a huge margin. He is worth nothing but barking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Shakti is a biggest liar and lost to Modi man by a huge margin. He is worth nothing but barking.




Bhai virodhio ko harane k liye juth to bolna hi padta he I knw shaktisinh personally good man but he has to leave Congress..


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai virodhio ko harane k liye juth to bolna hi padta he I knw shaktisinh personally good man but he has to leave Congress..




Shakti has never given any impression of being as good and capable of being Gujarat CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Manvantaratruti said:


> True. Anandiben as CM will be BAD for Gujarat, but she is a Modi loyalist and poses minimum threat to Modi.



Nobody can be a threat to Modi and in GJ


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Shakti has never given any impression of being as good and capable of being Gujarat CM.




He didnt get chance and also congress is never as strong as bjp in gujrat ... shaktisinh is come from my city and I know him ... NIYAT AACHHI HE USKI party galat chun li he ...


Or wese bhi even if he joins bjp usko Dusre bjp leaders CMto nahi hi ban ne denge


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Manvantaratruti said:


> Sadly there are no more "Modis" available at pracharak level. He is one in a million.


Agreed. But you can get a shivraj, raman singh if you search

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

CorporateAffairs said:


> Agreed. But you can get a shivraj, raman singh if you search




Manohar parriker....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Kejriwal dared Modi to speak against Vadra and gave ticket to the IAS officer who gave Vadra clean chit...

1 vk singh 
2 kiranbedi
And I also like to see chetanbhagat joins bjp ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> He didnt get chance and also congress is never as strong as bjp in gujrat ... shaktisinh is come from my city and I know him ... NIYAT AACHHI HE USKI party galat chun li he ...
> 
> 
> Or wese bhi even if he joins bjp usko Dusre bjp leaders CMto nahi hi ban ne denge




Ok If you know his personally, your opinion is your important than mine. 

Naturally No body will kae him minister straight way. He shoul work for the BJP and prove his loyalty. He is not a political heavy weight also.



Jason bourne said:


> And I also like to see chetanbhagat joins bjp ...




Chetan Bhagat is an Idiot but still celebrity. Good if he joins BJP.


----------



## Soumitra

Modi and Paswan in Muzzafarpur rally


----------



## heisenberg

JanjaWeed said:


> Do they still hold any strong support base despite all those charges & convictions?
> INLD is a very strong party in haryana.they could form next government in haryana.moreover if bjp could make alliance with INLD ,NDA will clean sweep in haryana.Jats knows nothing about bjp and even if modi does a dozen of rallies in haryana, jats will note vote for bjp.haryana is like that only.
> 
> 
> *Congress looking confused on allies*


INLD is a very strong party in haryana.they could form next government in haryana.moreover if bjp could make alliance with INLD ,NDA will clean sweep in haryana.Jats knows nothing about bjp and even if modi does a dozen of rallies in haryana, jats will note vote for bjp.haryana is like that only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440405420322979840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440409161461792768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440409225286533120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440409411383611392


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440410207772893184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440410808023924736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440412844429815808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440411341354831872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440411187142856704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

#NaMoInBihar

March 3, 2014, 2:34 pm: The only agenda of the opposition is to stop Modi: Narendra Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:33 pm: We want an India where every family has a home with water, sanitation facilities and power: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:31 pm: For us, secularism is 'India', for them it's 'vote bank politics': Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:29 pm: For others, secularism is 'divide and rule', but for us, it is 'unite and progress ahead': Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:26 pm: Upliftment of the poor is the BJP's priority: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:25 pm: Terrorists consider Bihar a safe haven because of vote bank politics: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:24 pm: Nitish government is soft towards terrorism: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:23 pm: Terrorism is destroying the country and the border India shares with Nepal is a cause for concern: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:22 pm: Unemployment level is high in Bihar: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:21 pm: It's not power cuts but power restoration that makes news in Bihar: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:18 pm: Modi attacks Nitish government over power crisis in Bihar

March 3, 2014, 2:15 pm: Sixty years after independence, shouldn't our mothers and sisters get toilets at least, asks Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:15 pm: Even today, our sisters and mothers have to go to open fields to relieve themselves: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:14 pm: Champaran used to provide sugar to the rest of the country, but today all its sugar mills are shut: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:12 pm: No place for political hypocrisy in a democratic country: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:12 pm: Third Front will never benefit the nation: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:11 pm: Third Front parties work to save Congress: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:11 pm: The coming decade will be the decade of development and progress of the Dalits, the minorities, the poor and the weaker sections: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:10 pm:





March 3, 2014, 2:09 pm: I welcome Ram Vilas Paswan and Chirag Paswan into the NDA: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:07 pm: My priority is to find solutions to the country's problems. My rivals' priority is to find a solution to me: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:07 pm: This 'hunkar' is to rid the country of corruption and lead it on the path of development: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:06 pm: This Hunkar rally is not to berate or belittle others: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:05 pm: We got freedom due to brave sons of the soil like Khudiram Bose, who sacrificed himself for the nation: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:03 pm: Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel stood for unity in this country: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:02 pm: We need to rid the country of vote-bank politics: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:01 pm: Those indulging in vote-bank politics will never understand that pain: Modi

March 3, 2014, 2:00 pm: Why were innocent citizens killed in those blasts? They were my brothers and sisters from Bihar: Modi

March 3, 2014, 1:59 pm: Without peace and unity, India will not develop: Narendra Modi

March 3, 2014, 1:58 pm: Modi refers to Patna blasts, says those were attacks on India's democracy

March 3, 2014, 1:55 pm: Narendra Modi addresses rally in Muzaffarpur, Bihar

March 3, 2014, 1:53 pm: 2014 elections are a straight fight between Rahul Gandhi, Narendra Modi: Sushil Modi

March 3, 2014, 1:46 pm: There have been no riots in Gujarat after 2002, but in Bihar, riots happen every day: Paswan

March 3, 2014, 1:46 pm: Sachar Committee report said the condition of the Muslims was worse than that of the Dalits: Paswan

March 3, 2014, 1:44 pm: No other party maintains ties with allies the way BJP does: Paswan

March 3, 2014, 1:43 pm: Nitish Kumar used to appreciate me when I was with him. Now I am not with him and I have become a bad man: Paswan

March 3, 2014, 1:41 pm: Committed to making Modi Prime Minister: Paswan

March 3, 2014, 1:41 pm: We must forget our differences and unite for the progress of the country: Paswan

March 3, 2014, 1:40 pm: India is a garden which has a variety of flowers - Hindu, Muslims, Sikh, Christians: Paswan

March 3, 2014, 1:39 pm: We are here to wipe the tears of the poor: Paswan

March 3, 2014, 1:38 pm: There are two Indias today - the rich India, the poor India. The shoemaker doesn't have shoes to wear. The clothmaker doesn't have clothes to wear. The farmer who feeds the nation sleeps hungry: Paswan

March 3, 2014, 1:37 pm:





March 3, 2014, 1:36 pm: LJP chief Ram Vilas Paswan addresses rally at Muzaffarpur ahead of Narendra Modi's speech.

March 3, 2014, 1:32 pm:





March 3, 2014, 1:25 pm: Narendra Modi to address rally in Muzaffarpur, Bihar, shortly

March 3, 2014, 1:24 pm: Narendra Modi, former Bihar CM Sushil Modi, LJP chief Ram Vilas Paswan and Bihar BJP chief Mangal Pandey share stage at rally in Muzaffarpur.

March 3, 2014, 1:18 pm: Lok Janshakti Party chief Ram Vilas Paswan who is the latest entrant in NDA fold will share the stage with Modi at Muzaffarpur rally.

March 3, 2014, 11:56 am: Muslims are now closer to BJP, says RSS leader Vijay Panchphore. He adds that all the parties except BJP and RSS view Muslims as vote bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Senior BJP Leader Uma Bharti exposes FEKU Modi*


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440414859025342464

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Congress exposed again,now on Lokpal issue . 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440414673293156352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Toxic Modi Exposed*
*Real Chaai Pe Asli Charcha चाय पे असली चर्चा *


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*14 BJP members resigns in Gujarat*

14 BJP members of Savli taluka panchayat resign - The Times of India


----------



## Dem!god

Congress...leader ND tiwari...ki kaali kartuut.............

Congress leader ND Tiwari accepts Rohit Shekhar as his son

NEW DELHI: After a six-year legal battle that involved emotional arguments and a DNA test, veteran Congress leader ND Tiwari has finally admitted that Rohit Shekhar is his son.

"I am shocked that ND Tiwari has finally accepted the fact that I am his son, but I am glad," said Rohit.

"I hope nothing bad happens now. I only want my mother to be respected. I also want to spend some time with my father like any other family," he added.

"Tiwariji said he was sad that me and Rohit had to go through this pain and he accepted Rohit as his son," said Ujjwala Sharma, Rohit Shekhar's mother.

The Delhi high court on July 27, 2012, read out a DNA report in the case, according to which Tiwari was shown as Shekhar's biological father.

The former governor of Andhra Pradesh and chief minister of Uttar Pradesh was dragged to court for the first time in the year 2008 by the 34-year-old young man, alleging him to be his father.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Toxic Modi Exposed*
> *Real Chaai Pe Asli Charcha चाय पे असली चर्चा *


Do you seriously think these stupid FB videos will change the perception of people towards Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Ok If you know his personally, your opinion is your important than mine.
> 
> Naturally No body will kae him minister straight way. He shoul work for the BJP and prove his loyalty. He is not a political heavy weight also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chetan Bhagat is an Idiot but still celebrity. Good if he joins BJP.



Yes but large numbers of youth follows him he can reach more youth then many others even more then vk singh or kiranbedi he is connected with youth wich dont take election seriously even today so after joining his voice will reach more youth which bjp will like to attrect ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

There is no modi wave in india : kejtiwal 

I have written letter to modi 

Modi flies in helicopter 

Modi dont speak abt vadra 

Modi dont speak about mukesh ambani 

I will go to gujrat to see modis devlopment 

Congress or curruption tel lagane gaye but modi havent replied my letters answer 

Modi modi modi modi 

But there is no wave of modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Read this: Why Modi should not throw Kejriwal a lollipop in Varanasi | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

One more defence scam under Mr.Clean's supervision.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440417274194042880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Dem!god said:


> Congress...leader ND tiwari...ki kaali kartuut.............
> 
> Congress leader ND Tiwari accepts Rohit Shekhar as his son
> 
> NEW DELHI: After a six-year legal battle that involved emotional arguments and a DNA test, veteran Congress leader ND Tiwari has finally admitted that Rohit Shekhar is his son.
> 
> "I am shocked that ND Tiwari has finally accepted the fact that I am his son, but I am glad," said Rohit.
> 
> "I hope nothing bad happens now. I only want my mother to be respected. I also want to spend some time with my father like any other family," he added.
> 
> "Tiwariji said he was sad that me and Rohit had to go through this pain and he accepted Rohit as his son," said Ujjwala Sharma, Rohit Shekhar's mother.
> 
> The Delhi high court on July 27, 2012, read out a DNA report in the case, according to which Tiwari was shown as Shekhar's biological father.
> 
> The former governor of Andhra Pradesh and chief minister of Uttar Pradesh was dragged to court for the first time in the year 2008 by the 34-year-old young man, alleging him to be his father.




All congress leaders are even worse than tiwari. they are good till not exposed. Rahul Baba is not much behind nor Chiddu. Video of Congress leaders is already on net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Rahul Gandhiji for PM and Kejriwalji for President. We want young,honest and secular leadership to lead India into 21st century.


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Yes but large numbers of youth follows him he can reach more youth then many others even more then vk singh or kiranbedi he is connected with youth wich dont take election seriously even today so after joining his voice will reach more youth which bjp will like to attrect ...




Come on Man He lost by 18000 vote. He is certainly not a big leader as you say. I have heared him many time. he has never impressed me. Look at I K Jadeja. He is a very smart fellow who can argue much batter.


----------



## kurup

A lengthy article which explains how the current UPA govt. is playing into the hands of our enemies and destroying our national security .

Righting India’s Defence Priority for Next Government

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Rahul Gandhiji for PM and Kejriwalji for President. We want young,honest and secular leadership to lead India into 21st century.




Are bhai Kajari Kaka president banne ke bad Delhi main Do bungalow ki Tarah do Rashtra pati bhavan mange Hai tumhare pass do rashtrapati bhavan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> Are bhai Kajari Kaka president banne ke bad Delhi ki Tarah do Rashtra pati bhavan mange Hai tumhare pass do rashtrapati bhavan?


Bana lenge do bhavan, apne baap ka kya jata hai . May god shower his/her's blessings on this country and make Rahulji our PM


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> Bana lenge do bhavan, *apne baap ka kya jata hai *. May god shower his/her's blessings on this country and make Rahulji our PM



Uncle tax nahi bharte ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *14 BJP members resigns in Gujarat*
> 
> 14 BJP members of Savli taluka panchayat resign - The Times of India




These 14 members are not worth 140 Votes in total. They will come back tomorrow. Wait for 2 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Come on Man He lost by 18000 vote. He is certainly not a big leader as you say. I have heared him many time. he has never impressed me. Look at I K Jadeja. He is a very smart fellow who can argue much batter.




Where did I say he is a leader I am saying he can connect to more youth he has over 40laks like on his fb page if he joins bjp not as a leader but just as a supporter will be good for bjp .


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


> Rahul Gandhiji for PM and Kejriwalji for President. We want young,honest and secular leadership to lead India into 21st century.


modimodimodimodimodimodimodimodi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*गोवा में विद्यार्थिओं के लिए 47,000 टेबलेट एक ब्लैकलिस्टेड कंपनी खरीदे गए और वो भी महंगे दामों पर। क्या मोदीजी इस भ्रस्टाचार के बारे में बात करेंगे?

A tablet scam in Goa, More than 47,000 tablet PCs meant for school students were bought from a blacklisted company and at an inflated price. Will the Modi AND BJP speak up about this blatant misuse of funds for education in Goa?*







@Bhai Zakir 
@Guynextdoor2 
@ExtraOdinary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

> If Modi doesn't fight from there, it will seem like he ran away. If he fights and loses to Kejriwal (most unlikely), it will be a huge coup. If Modi wins by a small margin, Kejriwal will claim moral victory. If Modi wins big, Kejriwal will claim money power defeated him. This is why Kejriwal is practically trying to psyche Modi into fighting him in Varanasi.



http://www.firstpost.com/politics/why-modi-should-not-throw-kejriwal-a-lollipop-in-varanasi-1416507.html

Exactly what i said 



arp2041 said:


> @CorporateAffairs @Android @JanjaWeed & others...... (Please bookmark my post for future reference )
> 
> If for some reason Modi don't contest from Varanasi & contest from Lucknow or just from Gujarat......
> 
> Kejriwal will sure say this line "Modi kejriwal sey darr gya ki khi uski halat bhi Sheila dikshit jaisi na ho jaye"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

पिछले एक वर्ष में मणिनगर, जो फेकुजी का चुनाव क्षेत्र है, में सबसे अधिक चोरी और चेन स्नेचिंग के मामले दर्ज हुए हैंI होंगे ही, जब विधायक ही नहीं रहता, पुलिस भी उसकी सुरक्षा में व्यस्त रहती है, तो जनता परेशान होगी ही न?


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> *गोवा में विद्यार्थिओं के लिए 47,000 टेबलेट एक ब्लैकलिस्टेड कंपनी खरीदे गए और वो भी महंगे दामों पर। क्या मोदीजी इस भ्रस्टाचार के बारे में बात करेंगे?
> 
> A tablet scam in Goa, More than 47,000 tablet PCs meant for school students were bought from a blacklisted company and at an inflated price. Will the Modi AND BJP speak up about this blatant misuse of funds for education in Goa?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fsayed said:


> *गोवा में विद्यार्थिओं के लिए 47,000 टेबलेट एक ब्लैकलिस्टेड कंपनी खरीदे गए और वो भी महंगे दामों पर। क्या मोदीजी इस भ्रस्टाचार के बारे में बात करेंगे?
> 
> A tablet scam in Goa, More than 47,000 tablet PCs meant for school students were bought from a blacklisted company and at an inflated price. Will the Modi AND BJP speak up about this blatant misuse of funds for education in Goa?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Koi Fajju ki payment clear karwao be.. din raat mehant karta hai bhai apna


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> पिछले एक वर्ष में मणिनगर, जो फेकुजी का चुनाव क्षेत्र है, में सबसे अधिक चोरी और चेन स्नेचिंग के मामले दर्ज हुए हैंI होंगे ही, जब विधायक ही नहीं रहता, पुलिस भी उसकी सुरक्षा में व्यस्त रहती है, तो जनता परेशान होगी ही न?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

AAP welcomes dreaded Maoist Sabyasachi Panda

AAP welcomes dreaded Maoist Sabyasachi Panda | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


>





NKVD said:


>











*While the central govt gave identity to street vendors, #Feku shuts their business! Before Punjab rally vendors including 'chaiwalas' have been asked to shut their business. Now you know who is a hypocrite politician!*


----------



## ExtraOdinary

NKVD said:


> modimodimodimodimodimodimodimodi


Modi does'nt even deserve to be mayor of modinagar. He is only fit for making tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

@Guynextdoor , this gem is for you.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440440277061230593

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Read this: Why Modi should not throw Kejriwal a lollipop in Varanasi | Firstpost



From the article

_In indicating that he may fight Modi in Varanasi, Kejriwal is playing super-smart. If Modi doesn't fight from there, it will seem like he ran away. If he fights and loses to Kejriwal (most unlikely), it will be a huge coup. If Modi wins by a small margin, Kejriwal will claim moral victory. If Modi wins big, Kejriwal will claim money power defeated him. This is why Kejriwal is practically trying to psyche Modi into fighting him in Varanasi._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Will Antony blacklist RR too ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440439114052034560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440437305401036800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SwAggeR said:


> Will Antony blacklist RR too ??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440439114052034560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440437305401036800


Yes honorable antonyji will and should blacklist these firms. Then we shall run our planes with,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

ExtraOdinary said:


> Yes honorable antonyji will and should blacklist these firms. Then we shall run our planes with,



That's one good desi jugaad .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> Yes honorable antonyji will and should blacklist these firms. Then we shall run our planes with,




That bike is from pakistan


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Head of Lokpal search committee opts out of the job*



> *New Delhi: * In a major embarrassment for the government, the man heading the search for the nine members of the Lokpal or national anti-corruption ombudsman has quit his assignment.
> 
> In a letter to the Prime Minister's Office, Justice KT Thomas complains that the committee he chaired "cannot make any independent search to find out the most deserving persons" but has to restrict its review to a list of candidates submitted by the central government. (Read letter)
> 
> "I wonder why there should be a Search Committee at all," he adds, pointing out that the Search Committee's nominations can be vetoed by another Selection Committee headed by the Prime Minister. Justice Thomas retired from the Supreme Court in 2002.
> 
> Last week, noted jurist Fali Nariman refused the government's invite to be a part of the Search Committee. (Read)
> 
> The Lokpal is meant to include four former or serving judges. Famous legal experts have objected to the fact that judges have been asked to apply for the posts.
> 
> The law that creates the Lokpal was passed by Parliament in December. The need for an ombudsman empowered to investigate corrupt government officials was championed by activists Anna Hazare andArvind Kejriwal in 2012 in a high-profile movement which caught the imagination of middle class India.
> 
> But the Lokpal proposal was stalled in Parliament for several years, allowing Mr Kejriwal and his new Aam Aadmi Party or AAP to accuse major political parties of disinterest in checking graft.
> 
> AAP, which vowed to combat systemic corruption, was heavily favoured by voters in the state elections in Delhi in December and he took over as Chief Minister. But he resigned last month when he failed to push through the Delhi iteration of the Lokpal law in the state legislature.
> 
> AAP's electoral success forced other larger parties to ape its anti-graft agenda. The Congress has attributed the clearance of the Lokpal Bill by Parliament to the efforts of its young vice-president, Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> Head of Lokpal search committee opts out of the job | NDTV.com



Current govt should shelve this process & let the new govt take over! Leave Mr Modi to take care of the selection process. Congressis can't even organize piss-up in a brewery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

The gloomy world of an AAP supporter | My Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

fsayed said:


> *गोवा में विद्यार्थिओं के लिए 47,000 टेबलेट एक ब्लैकलिस्टेड कंपनी खरीदे गए और वो भी महंगे दामों पर। क्या मोदीजी इस भ्रस्टाचार के बारे में बात करेंगे?
> 
> A tablet scam in Goa, More than 47,000 tablet PCs meant for school students were bought from a blacklisted company and at an inflated price. Will the Modi AND BJP speak up about this blatant misuse of funds for education in Goa?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary






Police pressuring me over Goa tablet scam: Complainant - Rediff Realtime News

Free tablets distract students: Goa Chamber of Commerce and Industry : News

Goa Congress allege scam in cyberstudent scheme - The Times of India

http://www.firstpost.com/fwire/free-tablets-do-not-educate-students-goa-trade-body-1410155.html

Shame on BJP for another scam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

fsayed said:


> *गोवा में विद्यार्थिओं के लिए 47,000 टेबलेट एक ब्लैकलिस्टेड कंपनी खरीदे गए और वो भी महंगे दामों पर। क्या मोदीजी इस भ्रस्टाचार के बारे में बात करेंगे?
> 
> A tablet scam in Goa, More than 47,000 tablet PCs meant for school students were bought from a blacklisted company and at an inflated price. Will the Modi AND BJP speak up about this blatant misuse of funds for education in Goa?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary


Everytime I read your ID as "Fasad".. May suit you more...


----------



## ExtraOdinary

chak de INDIA said:


> That bike is from pakistan


Chal iska engine fit kardenge, plane hi to udana hai. This tempo is very common in my city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Yet another scam of BJP*
*
Chhattisgarh govt involved in Rs 5000 crore sanitation scam
*

Raipur: Chhattisgarh Congress on Sunday alleged that the state government has awarded Rs 5,029 crore contract for maintaining sanitation of Raipur city for 30 years to a Bangalore-based firm under the influence of a senior BJP leader without considering its drawbacks. 

"The state government ignored the objections raised by the Raipur Mayor and Congress corporators before awarding the contract to Bangalore-based firm Kivar Environ Private Limited," former MLA and AICC national spokesman for Chhattisgarh affairs Md Akbar said in a press conference here today, alleging tender scam worth Rs 5,029 cr. 

*The contract was allotted at behest of a senior BJP leader of Karnataka, *Akbar said. 

He, however, declined to disclose name of the leader saying it would unnecessarily create controversy. 

Suspecting role of Chief Minister Raman Singh in the matter, Akbar demanded CBI inquiry into entire tendering process. 

*"Kivar company is running with 48 per cent of foreign investment, and what is surprising is the fact that its director Subhash Menon with whom the contract agreement was made, had left the company on March 20, 2013," *Akbar said. 

The tender was done for the period of 30 years that is from September 2012 to September 2042, he said. 

As per the agreement, the company has to lift all types of garbage from the city and then process and recycle the garbage to produce fertiliser for sale. 

It was also allotted 66 acre land for disposal of garbage. 

"But the company had been violating all contract norms," he alleged. 

The payment has to be made to the company only after it completes all those processes, Akbar said, adding the company was being paid full amount only for lifting the garbage from the city and dumping it elsewhere.

Chhattisgarh govt involved in Rs 5,029 cr sanitation scam: Congress


http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/politics/chhattisgarh-govt-involvedrs-5029-cr-sanitation-scam_1040090.html

*BJP's new Scam in Madhya Pradesh

Multi-crore wheat scam in Madhya Pradesh

*
BHOPAL: Wheat procured at 60 procurement centres of Hoshangabad district during 2013-14 worth Rs 5.4 crore has gone missing! Fears are being expressed that the missing wheat is only a tip of the iceberg. A similar scam valued at Rs 6.8 crore in 2012-13 had come to light in Datia, lending credence to suspicion that absence of adequate monitoring system for co-operatives is giving scamsters a free run.

Payments for wheat procured in Hoshangabad have already been made from the account of co-operative societies, but the wheat purchased from farmers was not kept in godowns of Madhya Pradesh Civil Supplies Corporation.

Whistle-blower in Datia case, a local Congress leader, Narendra Yadav who sought information regarding procurement under the Right to Information Act said, *"It is a scam of more than Rs200 crore in the state. Investigations should be conducted through a proper agency, because the same has been going on for years." When contacted, officials resorted to passing the buck.*

Principal secretary, co-operatives, Ajit Kesri said, "It is basically Madhya Pradesh Civil Supplies Corporation which does payments and monitors procurement process and co-operatives are just agencies working for them."

Commissioner co-operatives Manish Shrivastav said, "Co-operatives are independent units and they function independently. We are just a regulatory agency. If there are any complaint, action is taken."

However, a senior official from Food and Civil Supplies Department and minister for food and civil supplies claimed that payment is done on the basis of the wheat deposited in godowns and not by how much they purchased.

*Minister for food and civil supplies Kunwar Vijay Shah said, "I have heard about such anomalies, but since it is not my department I will apprise concerned minister of the issue on February 4. As far as civil supplies corporation is concerned, payment is done only against amount of which is deposited in accounts of the societies."*

When contacted, co-operatives minister Gopal Bhargav said, "I will look into the matter particularly Hoshangabad and Datia. It is a serious issue and if any irregularities are found adequate action would be taken."

Explaining modus operandi of the accused officials, complainant and whistle-blower in Datia case Narendra Yadav said, "It is basically co-operative societies, which lose money and employees involved in such acts make co-operatives financially weak. The banks, which make payment against the wheat procured by the societies adjusts it with the commission received by the co-operative society, thus the society incurs financial loss and swindlers manage to earn profits."

In Hoshangabad case, district collector Rahul Jain said, "A case against 60 co-operative societies has been filed with registrar co-operatives and recovery will be done as per norms."

In Hoshangabad, 75,17,701 quintals of wheat was procured through procurement centers, but only 74,52,177 quintals was deposited in warehouses of civil supplies corporation, leaving a gap of around 65,524 quintals!

"Of this, around 23,000 quintals was poor quality wheat, which was rejected and some wheat was also lost in transportation," Jain said.

Thus around 40,000 quintals is supposed to be missing, which is worth around Rs 5.5 crore at the rate of Rs1,350 per quintal.

Multi-crore wheat scam in Madhya Pradesh - The Times of India

*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*RJD-Congress Bihar tie-up not yet final; sources say Rahul eyeing JDU



New Delhi:

Click to expand...

*


> With the deadlock between Rashtriya Janata Dal and Congress on seat sharing in Bihar continuing, sources in Congress say that party Vice President Rahul Gandhi is interested in forming an alliance with Janata Dal (United).
> 
> "Rahul feels that RJD may be a liability, while Nitish is a better option," the sources said.
> 
> *ALSO SEE* Congress hints at not being averse to alliance with JD(U)
> 
> Congress top leadership is reportedly upset with RJD chief Lalu Prasad's muscle flexing after Lok Janshakti Party supremo Ram Vilas Paswan chose BJP over RJD and Congress.
> 
> However, the sources tell that party chief Sonia Gandhi is against the idea of stitching an alliance with Nitish Kumar's JDU.
> 
> *ALSO SEE* LS polls: Lalu ready to talk further with Congress on Bihar seat sharing
> 
> Lalu had on Sunday after his party's parliamentary board meet said that he was open to talks with the Congress over seat sharing. Sources say the logjam between RJD and Congress is over Madhubani and Motihari Lok Sabha seats.
> 
> Lalu had offered 11 seats out of the 40 Lok Sabha seats in Bihar to the Congress. The Congress, however, feels that the constituencies offered by RJD are not winning seats as the party had no organisation there.
> 
> Janata Dal (United) is now part of a Third Front and will fight in alliance with CPI and CPI(M).
> 
> RJD-Congress Bihar tie-up not yet final; sources say Rahul eyeing JDU



@jha What would be the dynamics & how will this impact NDA alliance, should Congress forge an alliance with JD(U)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


> Modi does'nt even deserve to be mayor of modinagar. He is only fit for making tea.


and papu do not deserve to borrow a fake Gandhi surname is not a gandhi but Raj mohan gandhi shouldhe real gandhi PP


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Truth of AAPCong's kanpur rally:













CSDS Poll, to be telecasted tonight on IBNLive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440456468261650432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> *While the central govt gave identity to street vendors, #Feku shuts their business! Before Punjab rally vendors including 'chaiwalas' have been asked to shut their business. Now you know who is a hypocrite politician!*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECNjLBK1B48

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> What happenned to the letter that Kejri wrote to the president to investigate cases against former CM?
> 
> I just dont understand how idiots and foolish are the well educated public of delhi
> .


AAP's priority has changed now. Kujliwal is nothing but a pet parrot of Congress, repeating the same thing as Congress does. 'Modi this... Modi that'!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP's priority has changed now. Kujliwal is nothing but a pet parrot of Congress, repeating the same thing as Congress does. 'Modi this... Modi that'!



last opinion poll gave 0 seats to BJP in Delhi, this one says 2-4, I'm hopeful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*For Congress, a 'No' from KCR could arrive this evening*
*



Hyderabad:

Click to expand...

*


> K Chandrasekhar Rao, the man who fronted the campaign for a new southern state of Telangana, is expected to spurn the Congress which has been angling for a merger with his party ahead of the national election, due by May.
> 
> Mr Rao, 60, heads the Telangana Rashtra Samithi or TRS. It was his 11-day fast in 2009 that gave new life to the movement seeking the bifurcation of Andhra Pradesh and the carving out of the Telangana region as its own state.
> 
> Seeking to profit in the national election, the Congress recently managed to push through the law that makes Telangana the country's 29th state. Sources say that the party, which privately considers Mr Rao an unreliable ally, wanted to confirm a merger immediately.
> 
> But last week, senior union minister Jairam Ramesh conceded that the reorganization of Andhra Pradesh will not take place before the election. Mr Rao's party believes that deprives him of the dividends for a cause he has brought to fruition.
> 
> Sources also say that the Congress refused to guarantee that if the parties merged, Mr Rao would be made the chief minister of the new Telangana state.
> 
> "Rushing into it (remapping Telangana) would be a recipe for disaster," said Mr Ramesh last week, adding that three months are needed to finalize the division of resources between Telangana and the regions of Seemandhra that will form the down-sized Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> Mr Rao is also reportedly upset with the fact that two prominent rebels from his party were accepted last week by the Congress as members. Senior leaders close to him say that the TRS will benefit from maintaining its own identity in the election, and that they prefer to examine options for alliances after the results are known.
> 
> The Congress last week lost another important regional ally - Ram Vilas Paswan in Bihar. He decided to side with the BJP in the coalition it anchors, the National Democratic Alliance or NDA.
> For Congress, a 'No' from KCR could arrive this evening | NDTV.com



After all that looks like Congress is going to get this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*NDA is NATIONAL DEVELOPMENT ALLIANCE: #NaMoInBihar*

Speaking at a rally in Muzaffarpur, Bihar, Modi said that the acronym of the alliance could also be read as National Development Alliance, given that all the parties in it were focused on development. "I welcome Ram Vilas Paswan and his colleagues to the party. This alliance will continue to grow and will continue to frustrate the opposition," Modi told a rally in Muzaffarpur, Bihar. The coming era will be one in which the rights of the backward communities and tribal communities will be safeguarded by the BJP and their development will be ensured, Modi said.

He praised the LJP chief for what he said was his lack of hypocrisy in dealing with him in the past. Paswan-ji has always acknowledged me even in public and wasn't afraid to be seen shaking hands with me even in public, which was something many other leaders refused to do, Modi said. "I have met many leaders who will chat with me in private but break into a sweat if they have to shake hands with me in public," he said, adding that Paswan's lack of hypocrisy should be appreciated by the voters.

Lok Janashakti Party chief Ram Vilas Paswan, who was addressing his first rally since joining the alliance shrugged off criticism from the Congress and UPA. "When I was with the alliance I was a good man but now that I have joined this alliance I have become a bad man," Paswan said. "But I would like to tell you that there is no point in living without respect" "I want to thank the BJP for implementing the principles of an alliance and doing so in a manner that the UPA has never done," he said.

The LJP leader also pointed to the different conditions in India and said there were presently "two Indias" one of which was rich while the other was poor. According to him, having seen poverty, Narendra Modi could identify with them. "Narendra-bhai was born in a poor family and has seen poverty. Thanks to him though winds of change are blowing in the nation," Paswan said. According the LJP chief, Modi rise showed that there was no limit imposed by caste.

The BJP's prime ministerial candidate also spoke about the upcoming Third Front alliance that consisted of various parties but claimed they were merely former Congress allies. "What is the Third Front? Most of the parties are those that have worked to save the Congress," he said, adding that some of the parties had been intimidated by CBI cases against them. Modi had words of praise for the people of the state, pointing to his experience during his rally in October 2013 during which serial blasts took place and said that the people of Bihar had shown unity and brotherhood in their aftermath. "I can understand people having a grouse against me and BJP but why are innocent people beng killed?" he said.

He also accused political opponents of indulging in vote bank politics. "Some people who are immersed in vote bank politics cannot understand the pain of seeing Bihar's people turn on each other. The earlier the nation gets rid of such leaders, the better off it will be," Modi said. The BJP's prime ministerial candidate also accused opponents of focusing only on him and not concentrating on the problems of the nation. "I am constantly trying to find solutions to the problems of the nation. However, our opponents are engrossed in finding a solution to Modi. This mentality can never benefit the nation," he said. He also accused opponents of using secularism as the lone reason to prevent criticism of their policies and said they used it as a shield against criticism of not implementing development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440463817567240192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440466949072769024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECNjLBK1B48





JanjaWeed said:


> *For Congress, a 'No' from KCR could arrive this evening*
> 
> 
> After all that looks like Congress is going to get this....





SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440463817567240192





CorporateAffairs said:


> last opinion poll gave 0 seats to BJP in Delhi, this one says 2-4, I'm hopeful





CorporateAffairs said:


> Truth of AAPCong's kanpur rally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSDS Poll, to be telecasted tonight on IBNLive.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440456468261650432



@Bhai Zakir 
@ExtraOdinary 
@Guynextdoor2 

*Breaking: Narendra Modi chickens out again. Cancels much hyped Facebook debate*








“We are disappointed to announce that Narendra Modi has decided to cancel his participation in Candidates 2014 on Facebook Talks Live. We apologize to the Facebook community and those who submitted questions. We will begin our series starting Tuesday, March 4 at 8pm IST with Arvind Kejriwal as our first guest.”






#Feku makes an empty boast that Indian borders are safe in his hands. And yet his life story had been one of blatant cowardice: 
-Instead of consummating his marriage, hereportedly runs away to the Himalayas only to return after months, only to send his wife packing away to live a life of marital separation
-Fearing a failed married could mar his image, he leaves the column marital status blank in his election nomination forms
-During the Emergency, while BJP senior leaders like Vajpayee and Advani bravely courted arrest, Modi fearing arrest disguised himself as a Sikh and like a fugitive ran from one location to another to evade arrest
-Karan Thapar took less than 5 minutes to totally scare Narendra Modi who walked off from his interview. But not before Thapar succeeded in making his face contort in abject fear, dried up his throat that he drank glasses of water, made him stammer, mumble and fumble for words till he lost his voice altogether
-After the Thapar incident, Modi does not grant any one-to-one interviews or give press conferences fearing a repeat of the Thapar incident
-Now fearing that the likes of Kejriwal, Lalu Prasad and Mamta Banerjee would not only attack him but expose his Fekuisms, he has cowardly turned down the Facebook interaction..​


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440467338799112192


fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Guynextdoor2
> 
> *Breaking: Narendra Modi chickens out again. Cancels much hyped Facebook debate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We are disappointed to announce that Narendra Modi has decided to cancel his participation in Candidates 2014 on Facebook Talks Live. We apologize to the Facebook community and those who submitted questions. We will begin our series starting Tuesday, March 4 at 8pm IST with Arvind Kejriwal as our first guest.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Feku makes an empty boast that Indian borders are safe in his hands. And yet his life story had been one of blatant cowardice:
> -Instead of consummating his marriage, hereportedly runs away to the Himalayas only to return after months, only to send his wife packing away to live a life of marital separation
> -Fearing a failed married could mar his image, he leaves the column marital status blank in his election nomination forms
> -During the Emergency, while BJP senior leaders like Vajpayee and Advani bravely courted arrest, Modi fearing arrest disguised himself as a Sikh and like a fugitive ran from one location to another to evade arrest
> -Karan Thapar took less than 5 minutes to totally scare Narendra Modi who walked off from his interview. But not before Thapar succeeded in making his face contort in abject fear, dried up his throat that he drank glasses of water, made him stammer, mumble and fumble for words till he lost his voice altogether
> -After the Thapar incident, Modi does not grant any one-to-one interviews or give press conferences fearing a repeat of the Thapar incident
> -Now fearing that the likes of Kejriwal, Lalu Prasad and Mamta Banerjee would not only attack him but expose his Fekuisms, he has cowardly turned down the Facebook interaction..​



Modi doesn't want to be seen with these lesser leaders , he was ready for exclusive one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440467662167367680
@Extraordinary

@ExtraOdinary worst fears came true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

NKVD said:


> and papu do not deserve to borrow a fake Gandhi surname is not a gandhi but Raj mohan gandhi shouldhe real gandhi PP



Rahulji is the one and true pure blood Gandhi, the descendant of Shri Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi, father of our nation. So he deserves to be PM. Modi is fit for making tea for me and serving me Marie Gold biscut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440467338799112192
> 
> 
> Modi doesn't want to be seen with these lesser leaders , he was ready for exclusive one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440467662167367680
> @Extraordinary


*akele me toh kutta bhi apne aapko sher samajta hai*


----------



## Ammyy

Manvantaratruti said:


> Anandiben





fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Guynextdoor2
> 
> *Breaking: Narendra Modi chickens out again. Cancels much hyped Facebook debate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We are disappointed to announce that Narendra Modi has decided to cancel his participation in Candidates 2014 on Facebook Talks Live. We apologize to the Facebook community and those who submitted questions. We will begin our series starting Tuesday, March 4 at 8pm IST with Arvind Kejriwal as our first guest.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Feku makes an empty boast that Indian borders are safe in his hands. And yet his life story had been one of blatant cowardice:
> -Instead of consummating his marriage, hereportedly runs away to the Himalayas only to return after months, only to send his wife packing away to live a life of marital separation
> -Fearing a failed married could mar his image, he leaves the column marital status blank in his election nomination forms
> -During the Emergency, while BJP senior leaders like Vajpayee and Advani bravely courted arrest, Modi fearing arrest disguised himself as a Sikh and like a fugitive ran from one location to another to evade arrest
> -Karan Thapar took less than 5 minutes to totally scare Narendra Modi who walked off from his interview. But not before Thapar succeeded in making his face contort in abject fear, dried up his throat that he drank glasses of water, made him stammer, mumble and fumble for words till he lost his voice altogether
> -After the Thapar incident, Modi does not grant any one-to-one interviews or give press conferences fearing a repeat of the Thapar incident
> -Now fearing that the likes of Kejriwal, Lalu Prasad and Mamta Banerjee would not only attack him but expose his Fekuisms, he has cowardly turned down the Facebook interaction..​



Why he will debate with these second class leaders?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440470952292257792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Christians have “no objection” to Narendra Modi as PM candidate*



> New Delhi: "If a political party recognised by the Election Commission of India chooses Narendra Modi as the Prime Ministerial candidate, there is no reason why Christians will have any objection,” the Poor Christians Liberation Movement (PCLM), Forum of Indian Christians, and United Christian Democratic Forum (UCDF) stated this in a joint statement released in the national capital today.
> 
> Christian organizations recently did a sample survey that indicated that Christians have “no objection to Narendra Modi becoming the Prime Minister of India through legitimate democratic procedure.”
> 
> “The US Ambassador Nancy Powell’s visit to Gujarat to personally meet Narendra Modi is an indication of US’ government’s “No objection” certificate. This must be an eye opening for the Christian community in India,” R L Francis, President of the PCLM and Advocate George Tomes of UCDF said in the press statement.
> 
> “Everybody is reconciling to the fact that Modi is a good leader and an able administrator. After Muslims, the Christians must recognize this fact,” Joseph Anthony Gathia of Forum of Indian Christians said.
> 
> The Forum of Indian Christians, PCLM, and UCDF - wants to create better cordial relations between Hindus and Christians, the joint statement concluded.
> Christians have “no objection” to Narendra Modi as PM candidate | TwoCircles.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

fsayed said:


> *akele me toh kutta bhi apne aapko sher samajta hai*



Jaise Rahul Gandhi apne aap ko Times Now pe samajh raha tha ??


----------



## fsayed

*@Bhai Zakir 
@Guynextdoor2 
@ExtraOdinary 
@Soumitra 
@JanjaWeed 
@HariPrasad 
@NKVD 
@SwAggeR 
@pursuit of happiness 

I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi: UR Ananthamurthy

New Delhi:* Internationally acclaimed Kannada writer and thinker Dr UR Ananthamurthy said that he did not want to live in a country ruled by Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. The 81 year old, ailing writer feels that a man like him, who always fought against authoritarian tendencies in the government cannot live in India, if Modi comes to power in the next Lok Sabha elections.

The Jnanapeeth Award recipient for the year 1994, Ananthamurthy has been a part of the socialist movement in Karnataka. Ananthamurthy was a close associate of stalwarts like Ram Manohar Lohia, Jayaprakash Narayan, Shanthaveri Gopala Gowda and many other top socialist leaders.

He has been a vocal critic of the RSS and BJP/Jan Sangh for over 50 years. Murthy who spoke to Ibnlive.com from his hospital bed in Bangalore said, "I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi. When I was young, I used to criticise Prime Minister Nehru. But, his supporters never attacked us. They always respected our views. Modi supporters are now behaving like Fascists. They are behaving like the Fascists in Germany during Hitler. I don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled. I am too old and unwell. If Modi becomes the PM, it will be a big shock to me. I won't live."





*Ananthamurthy said he don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled. Ananthamurthy said he don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled.*
Murthy had attacked LK Advani during his Rath Yathra and after the demolition of Babri Masjid.

However he had backed B S Yeddyurappa for the post of the Chief Minister on the grounds that he was cheated by the Gowdas and he is from a farming background.

Ananthamurthy has also been a part of all progressive movements that took shape in the last 50 years. He had served as President Kendra Sahitya Academy, National Book Trust, FTII Pune and Vice Chancellor of the Mahatma Gandhi University, Kottayam. He is currently the Chancellor of Central University in Gulbarga. He was one of the finalists of the Man Booker life time achievement award, earlier this year.

Murthy taught English literature at Mysore University for over three decades. He did PHD in literature from the University of Birmingham, United Kingdom in the early 1960s. His first novel 'Sanskara' had created a huge controversy in the 1960s. In this novel, he questions the rigid caste system practiced by the Brahmins.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ammyy said:


> Why he will debate with these second class leaders?



There is no point actually... One will keep coughing all the time.. other will keep repeating the same stuff, like Youth, RTI & Women empowerment... & only will talk sense. It's a far gone conclusion!


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> *
> I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi: UR Ananthamurthy
> 
> New Delhi:* Internationally acclaimed Kannada writer and thinker Dr UR Ananthamurthy said that he did not want to live in a country ruled by Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. The 81 year old, ailing writer feels that a man like him, who always fought against authoritarian tendencies in the government cannot live in India, if Modi comes to power in the next Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> The Jnanapeeth Award recipient for the year 1994, Ananthamurthy has been a part of the socialist movement in Karnataka. Ananthamurthy was a close associate of stalwarts like Ram Manohar Lohia, Jayaprakash Narayan, Shanthaveri Gopala Gowda and many other top socialist leaders.
> 
> He has been a vocal critic of the RSS and BJP/Jan Sangh for over 50 years. Murthy who spoke to Ibnlive.com from his hospital bed in Bangalore said, "I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi. When I was young, I used to criticise Prime Minister Nehru. But, his supporters never attacked us. They always respected our views. Modi supporters are now behaving like Fascists. They are behaving like the Fascists in Germany during Hitler. I don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled. I am too old and unwell. If Modi becomes the PM, it will be a big shock to me. I won't live."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ananthamurthy said he don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled. Ananthamurthy said he don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled.*
> Murthy had attacked LK Advani during his Rath Yathra and after the demolition of Babri Masjid.
> 
> However he had backed B S Yeddyurappa for the post of the Chief Minister on the grounds that he was cheated by the Gowdas and he is from a farming background.
> 
> Ananthamurthy has also been a part of all progressive movements that took shape in the last 50 years. He had served as President Kendra Sahitya Academy, National Book Trust, FTII Pune and Vice Chancellor of the Mahatma Gandhi University, Kottayam. He is currently the Chancellor of Central University in Gulbarga. He was one of the finalists of the Man Booker life time achievement award, earlier this year.
> 
> Murthy taught English literature at Mysore University for over three decades. He did PHD in literature from the University of Birmingham, United Kingdom in the early 1960s. His first novel 'Sanskara' had created a huge controversy in the 1960s. In this novel, he questions the rigid caste system practiced by the Brahmins.



He is free to leave the country .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

*@Bhai Zakir 
@Guynextdoor2 
@ExtraOdinary 
@Soumitra 
@JanjaWeed 
@HariPrasad 
@NKVD 
@SwAggeR 
@pursuit of happiness 

After Amartya Sen, author Amitav Ghosh says his vote won't go to Modi

New Delhi:* After Nobel laureate Amartya Sen, yet another intellectual has come out strongly against Gujarat Chief Minister and BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. Acclaimed author and Padma Shri awardee Amitav Ghosh said that for him, Modi remains someone culpable for the Gujarat riots of 2002.

Amitav Ghosh further said that the Gujarat Chief Minister will not get his vote. Speaking to CNN-IBN's Deputy Editor Sagarika Ghose, he also said that the politics of Hindu nationalism is destroying Hindu religion.

*Here's an excerpt from the interview:*

*Sagarika Ghose:* _Does the rise of Hindu nationalism worry you?_

*Amitav Ghose:* Very, very much. Absolutely because in a sense what is most worrying for me about it is that it is taking away the traditions that I knew. It's the tradition I grew up in. The way the riots happened, the way Hinduism is projected often by Hindu nationalists as you call them. It's completely, unlike what I was taught, the religion I learnt, practised. In a sense what is most horrifying for me about this Hindu nationalism is that it has transformed faith into politics.

*Sagarika Ghose:* _The person who exemplifies this kind of political movement in a sense is Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. There is the talk that he is going to be India's next Prime Minister. How do you view someone like Narendra Modi?_

*Amitav Ghose:* I think what happened in Gujarat in 2002 is absolutely... it was a defining moment. It was horrifying to see what happened. It was one of the moments again when the whole world looked on and was completely appalled and I was completely appalled by what happened there. How much of that responsibility devolves on Modi is something to be decided by the courts, rather than you and me. But there is certainly no doubt that it happened on his watch and in that sense he is in some sense responsible. And in as much as it happened these were murders. He is also culpable. For someone with that past to occupy the highest position in this land would be. I think deeply destabilising.

*Sagarika Ghose:* _So he doesn't get your vote?_

*Amitav Ghose:* No, no, not at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

fsayed said:


> *@Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Soumitra
> @JanjaWeed
> @HariPrasad
> @NKVD
> @SwAggeR
> @pursuit of happiness
> 
> I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi: UR Ananthamurthy
> 
> New Delhi:* Internationally acclaimed Kannada writer and thinker Dr UR Ananthamurthy said that he did not want to live in a country ruled by Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. The 81 year old, ailing writer feels that a man like him, who always fought against authoritarian tendencies in the government cannot live in India, if Modi comes to power in the next Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> The Jnanapeeth Award recipient for the year 1994, Ananthamurthy has been a part of the socialist movement in Karnataka. Ananthamurthy was a close associate of stalwarts like Ram Manohar Lohia, Jayaprakash Narayan, Shanthaveri Gopala Gowda and many other top socialist leaders.
> 
> He has been a vocal critic of the RSS and BJP/Jan Sangh for over 50 years. Murthy who spoke to Ibnlive.com from his hospital bed in Bangalore said, "I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi. When I was young, I used to criticise Prime Minister Nehru. But, his supporters never attacked us. They always respected our views. Modi supporters are now behaving like Fascists. They are behaving like the Fascists in Germany during Hitler. I don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled. I am too old and unwell. If Modi becomes the PM, it will be a big shock to me. I won't live."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ananthamurthy said he don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled. Ananthamurthy said he don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled.*
> Murthy had attacked LK Advani during his Rath Yathra and after the demolition of Babri Masjid.
> 
> However he had backed B S Yeddyurappa for the post of the Chief Minister on the grounds that he was cheated by the Gowdas and he is from a farming background.
> 
> Ananthamurthy has also been a part of all progressive movements that took shape in the last 50 years. He had served as President Kendra Sahitya Academy, National Book Trust, FTII Pune and Vice Chancellor of the Mahatma Gandhi University, Kottayam. He is currently the Chancellor of Central University in Gulbarga. He was one of the finalists of the Man Booker life time achievement award, earlier this year.
> 
> Murthy taught English literature at Mysore University for over three decades. He did PHD in literature from the University of Birmingham, United Kingdom in the early 1960s. His first novel 'Sanskara' had created a huge controversy in the 1960s. In this novel, he questions the rigid caste system practiced by the Brahmins.



As if anybody cares. 



Between never ever heard of him before now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> *After Amartya Sen, author Amitav Ghosh says his vote won't go to Modi
> 
> New Delhi:* After Nobel laureate Amartya Sen, yet another intellectual has come out strongly against Gujarat Chief Minister and BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. Acclaimed author and Padma Shri awardee Amitav Ghosh said that for him, Modi remains someone culpable for the Gujarat riots of 2002.
> 
> Amitav Ghosh further said that the Gujarat Chief Minister will not get his vote. Speaking to CNN-IBN's Deputy Editor Sagarika Ghose, he also said that the politics of Hindu nationalism is destroying Hindu religion.
> 
> *Here's an excerpt from the interview:*
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _Does the rise of Hindu nationalism worry you?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* Very, very much. Absolutely because in a sense what is most worrying for me about it is that it is taking away the traditions that I knew. It's the tradition I grew up in. The way the riots happened, the way Hinduism is projected often by Hindu nationalists as you call them. It's completely, unlike what I was taught, the religion I learnt, practised. In a sense what is most horrifying for me about this Hindu nationalism is that it has transformed faith into politics.
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _The person who exemplifies this kind of political movement in a sense is Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. There is the talk that he is going to be India's next Prime Minister. How do you view someone like Narendra Modi?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* I think what happened in Gujarat in 2002 is absolutely... it was a defining moment. It was horrifying to see what happened. It was one of the moments again when the whole world looked on and was completely appalled and I was completely appalled by what happened there. How much of that responsibility devolves on Modi is something to be decided by the courts, rather than you and me. But there is certainly no doubt that it happened on his watch and in that sense he is in some sense responsible. And in as much as it happened these were murders. He is also culpable. For someone with that past to occupy the highest position in this land would be. I think deeply destabilising.
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _So he doesn't get your vote?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* No, no, not at all.



As if it is going to make any difference . There will be millions who will be voting for BJP and Modi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Lol ye saru ho gayi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

SwAggeR said:


> Jaise Rahul Gandhi apne aap ko Times Now pe samajh raha tha ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

fsayed said:


> *@Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Soumitra
> @JanjaWeed
> @HariPrasad
> @NKVD
> @SwAggeR
> @pursuit of happiness
> 
> After Amartya Sen, author Amitav Ghosh says his vote won't go to Modi
> 
> New Delhi:* After Nobel laureate Amartya Sen, yet another intellectual has come out strongly against Gujarat Chief Minister and BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. Acclaimed author and Padma Shri awardee Amitav Ghosh said that for him, Modi remains someone culpable for the Gujarat riots of 2002.
> 
> Amitav Ghosh further said that the Gujarat Chief Minister will not get his vote. Speaking to CNN-IBN's Deputy Editor Sagarika Ghose, he also said that the politics of Hindu nationalism is destroying Hindu religion.
> 
> *Here's an excerpt from the interview:*
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _Does the rise of Hindu nationalism worry you?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* Very, very much. Absolutely because in a sense what is most worrying for me about it is that it is taking away the traditions that I knew. It's the tradition I grew up in. The way the riots happened, the way Hinduism is projected often by Hindu nationalists as you call them. It's completely, unlike what I was taught, the religion I learnt, practised. In a sense what is most horrifying for me about this Hindu nationalism is that it has transformed faith into politics.
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _The person who exemplifies this kind of political movement in a sense is Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. There is the talk that he is going to be India's next Prime Minister. How do you view someone like Narendra Modi?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* I think what happened in Gujarat in 2002 is absolutely... it was a defining moment. It was horrifying to see what happened. It was one of the moments again when the whole world looked on and was completely appalled and I was completely appalled by what happened there. How much of that responsibility devolves on Modi is something to be decided by the courts, rather than you and me. But there is certainly no doubt that it happened on his watch and in that sense he is in some sense responsible. And in as much as it happened these were murders. He is also culpable. For someone with that past to occupy the highest position in this land would be. I think deeply destabilising.
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _So he doesn't get your vote?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* No, no, not at all.



Yawn , old news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> As if anybody cares.
> 
> 
> 
> Between never ever heard of him before now.



Don't fall for it. He is purposely mentioning us lot here so that he can get a reply. Every reply is worth 50 cents for the bots from Pappu's makeup kit!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manvantaratruti

drunken-monke said:


> Everytime I read your ID as "Fasad".. May suit you more...



I just read it as Jihad ......



JanjaWeed said:


> Don't fall for it. He is purposely mentioning us lot here so that he can get a reply. Every reply is worth 50 cents for the bots from Pappu's makeup budget!



Sounds like Kujliwal strategy visa vis NaMo.


----------



## SwAggeR

fsayed said:


>



That was in English in which NaMO is not comfortable see this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

JanjaWeed said:


> *Christians have “no objection” to Narendra Modi as PM candidate*



From your post .....

“The US Ambassador Nancy Powell’s visit to Gujarat to personally meet Narendra Modi is an indication of US’ government’s “No objection” certificate. This must be an eye opening for the Christian community in India,” R L Francis, President of the PCLM and Advocate George Tomes of UCDF said in the press statement."

Good to see them acknowledge and take directions from their lord and master. How wonderful they have no objection since US has now accepted Modi.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*जाट समुदाय को मिला उनका हक़। आरक्षण से नौ राज्यों में नौ करोड़ लोगों को मिलेगा लाभ। हर हाथ शक्ति, हर हाथ तरक्की।
The government will include the JAT community in its OBC quota reservation list. This move will benefit nine crore people in nine states across India. With this inclusion, special packages and schemes will be initiated for the community.*


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440479701228716032

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Manvantaratruti said:


> From your post .....
> 
> “The US Ambassador Nancy Powell’s visit to Gujarat to personally meet Narendra Modi is an indication of US’ government’s “No objection” certificate. This must be an eye opening for the Christian community in India,” R L Francis, President of the PCLM and Advocate George Tomes of UCDF said in the press statement."
> 
> Good to see them acknowledge and take directions from their lord and master. How wonderful they have no objection since US has now accepted Modi.........



What do you expect? when the head is rotten it effects the whole body. When you have their so called secular representatives writing to US to define our policy about internal issues, you know you are letting others to define yourself!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Promoting this one for benefit of blind Congressies but still true nationalists.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440480777138999296
I hope it might help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

JanjaWeed said:


> What do you expect? when the head is rotten it effects the whole body. When you have their so called secular representatives writing to US to define our policy about internal issues, you know you are letting others to define yourself!



Oh I am not surprised. 

The "seculars" had us convinced that their loyalties were only to India and not to other nations. Yet they take directions from other nations to chose the leader in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440480954264465409
For our beloved christian masses. Start paying neo - jajiya to Islamists.

Islamists in Syrian city offer Christians safety -- at a heavy price - CNN.com

17 gm gold per male/ year.

Do you want to strengthen their hands then do it on your own peril.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440481729149546496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440482296320126976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> *@Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Soumitra
> @JanjaWeed
> @HariPrasad
> @NKVD
> @SwAggeR
> @pursuit of happiness
> 
> I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi: UR Ananthamurthy
> 
> New Delhi:* Internationally acclaimed Kannada writer and thinker Dr UR Ananthamurthy said that he did not want to live in a country ruled by Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. The 81 year old, ailing writer feels that a man like him, who always fought against authoritarian tendencies in the government cannot live in India, if Modi comes to power in the next Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> The Jnanapeeth Award recipient for the year 1994, Ananthamurthy has been a part of the socialist movement in Karnataka. Ananthamurthy was a close associate of stalwarts like Ram Manohar Lohia, Jayaprakash Narayan, Shanthaveri Gopala Gowda and many other top socialist leaders.
> 
> He has been a vocal critic of the RSS and BJP/Jan Sangh for over 50 years. Murthy who spoke to Ibnlive.com from his hospital bed in Bangalore said, "I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi. When I was young, I used to criticise Prime Minister Nehru. But, his supporters never attacked us. They always respected our views. Modi supporters are now behaving like Fascists. They are behaving like the Fascists in Germany during Hitler. I don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled. I am too old and unwell. If Modi becomes the PM, it will be a big shock to me. I won't live."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ananthamurthy said he don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled. Ananthamurthy said he don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled.*
> Murthy had attacked LK Advani during his Rath Yathra and after the demolition of Babri Masjid.
> 
> However he had backed B S Yeddyurappa for the post of the Chief Minister on the grounds that he was cheated by the Gowdas and he is from a farming background.
> 
> Ananthamurthy has also been a part of all progressive movements that took shape in the last 50 years. He had served as President Kendra Sahitya Academy, National Book Trust, FTII Pune and Vice Chancellor of the Mahatma Gandhi University, Kottayam. He is currently the Chancellor of Central University in Gulbarga. He was one of the finalists of the Man Booker life time achievement award, earlier this year.
> 
> Murthy taught English literature at Mysore University for over three decades. He did PHD in literature from the University of Birmingham, United Kingdom in the early 1960s. His first novel 'Sanskara' had created a huge controversy in the 1960s. In this novel, he questions the rigid caste system practiced by the Brahmins.


------------
f*irst fsayed.. congrats.. you came with article and not poster..
actually i see you post .. but i dont comment as you delibratly dont understand facts and logic.. so no point answering.. still waiting for answers for 10 question put long ago.. fine..
on topic..
please do let us know where he will go after bjp comes in.?
its his choice..
Ananthamurthy is renowned poet,writer.. he has his opinion.. does he represent indian people sentiment ? may be .. may not be..
...give me some other choice who can deliver good stable governance ?*till now best choice is NAMO..
*if you are not part of solution then you are part of problme *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> *जाट समुदाय को मिला उनका हक़। आरक्षण से नौ राज्यों में नौ करोड़ लोगों को मिलेगा लाभ। हर हाथ शक्ति, हर हाथ तरक्की।
> The government will include the JAT community in its OBC quota reservation list. This move will benefit nine crore people in nine states across India. With this inclusion, special packages and schemes will be initiated for the community.*


----
1.Reservation..
Reservation meant only for 10 yr.. our g8 grand father including ambedkar wanted to END it after 10 yrs .
HE HOPED indian politician uplift dalits and backwards in 10 yrs period ..
but our politician most of time congress ruled made it political agenda or simply fail to deliver .. and you talking this achievement,,
reservation is support and previliage and not right (as conceived in indian constitution , to make politician accountable to develop marginalized ) .but politician mostly congress defeat the purpose MOSTLY CONGRESS..
*AND YOU ENJOYING FAILURE THAT YOU CANT DELIVER IT.. WOW .*
AND STILL DEFEATING ..(bjP IS PARTLY BLAMED AS THEY JUST HAD FEW YRS IN CENTRE )
_*---------------------------------------------------
What If Reservations Had Come To An End In 1957?
"The Prakash Ambedkar interview:* Legislation doesn't change people. That's why B.R. Ambedkar didn't believe that reservation of constituencies or jobs for Dalits would change the way Indian society looked at its lower castes. He reluctantly agreed to reservation in the belief that it would be discontinued 10 years after the adoption of the Constitution. But half a century later, reservation remains an issue in India._"
-----
What If Reservations Had Come To An End In 1957? | Manu Joseph

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*2. MOUs in Gujrat *
Yes.. there is not g8 achievement s you suggested ,but at least they are trying ..think about state CM inviting international delegates ..
yes result are not as mentioned .. real claim vs actual investment..
give me one congress CM who tried this level....please


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440490049004503040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

SwAggeR said:


> That was in English in which NaMO is not comfortable see this.


-- yes in which years video is this ? 2014 ?
shall i give times now link .....? a guy with silver/ golden / platinum/ spoon give this kind of.......please..
talk on issue and point ,..
a nuisance value will boomerang you.. so dont try ..



fsayed said:


> *@Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Soumitra
> @JanjaWeed
> @HariPrasad
> @NKVD
> @SwAggeR
> @pursuit of happiness
> 
> After Amartya Sen, author Amitav Ghosh says his vote won't go to Modi
> 
> New Delhi:* After Nobel laureate Amartya Sen, yet another intellectual has come out strongly against Gujarat Chief Minister and BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. Acclaimed author and Padma Shri awardee Amitav Ghosh said that for him, Modi remains someone culpable for the Gujarat riots of 2002.
> 
> Amitav Ghosh further said that the Gujarat Chief Minister will not get his vote. Speaking to CNN-IBN's Deputy Editor Sagarika Ghose, he also said that the politics of Hindu nationalism is destroying Hindu religion.
> 
> *Here's an excerpt from the interview:*
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _Does the rise of Hindu nationalism worry you?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* Very, very much. Absolutely because in a sense what is most worrying for me about it is that it is taking away the traditions that I knew. It's the tradition I grew up in. The way the riots happened, the way Hinduism is projected often by Hindu nationalists as you call them. It's completely, unlike what I was taught, the religion I learnt, practised. In a sense what is most horrifying for me about this Hindu nationalism is that it has transformed faith into politics.
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _The person who exemplifies this kind of political movement in a sense is Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. There is the talk that he is going to be India's next Prime Minister. How do you view someone like Narendra Modi?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* I think what happened in Gujarat in 2002 is absolutely... it was a defining moment. It was horrifying to see what happened. It was one of the moments again when the whole world looked on and was completely appalled and I was completely appalled by what happened there. How much of that responsibility devolves on Modi is something to be decided by the courts, rather than you and me. But there is certainly no doubt that it happened on his watch and in that sense he is in some sense responsible. And in as much as it happened these were murders. He is also culpable. For someone with that past to occupy the highest position in this land would be. I think deeply destabilising.
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _So he doesn't get your vote?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* No, no, not at all.


*---
1. amartya sen and amitav ghose *
*with due respect...
both the gentleman entitled to view and opinion... 
point is what both did to countrymen to indian growth..?
raising question is easy.. answering is difficult when 
india is strange country a subcontinent in itself..
the nalanda university project still not in force..
how he help to make JNU, IIT, IIM, mumbai, calcuata, madras university to come in top 100?
any contribution? 
i respect him for his knowledge it helped humanity of course...but again if he taking stand in indian context then he should have contributed/ tried to change system for positive ..did he ? *


----------



## Nair saab

fsayed said:


> *@Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Soumitra
> @JanjaWeed
> @HariPrasad
> @NKVD
> @SwAggeR
> @pursuit of happiness
> 
> I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi: UR Ananthamurthy
> 
> New Delhi:* Internationally acclaimed Kannada writer and thinker Dr UR Ananthamurthy said that he did not want to live in a country ruled by Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. The 81 year old, ailing writer feels that a man like him, who always fought against authoritarian tendencies in the government cannot live in India, if Modi comes to power in the next Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> The Jnanapeeth Award recipient for the year 1994, Ananthamurthy has been a part of the socialist movement in Karnataka. Ananthamurthy was a close associate of stalwarts like Ram Manohar Lohia, Jayaprakash Narayan, Shanthaveri Gopala Gowda and many other top socialist leaders.
> 
> He has been a vocal critic of the RSS and BJP/Jan Sangh for over 50 years. Murthy who spoke to Ibnlive.com from his hospital bed in Bangalore said, "I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi. When I was young, I used to criticise Prime Minister Nehru. But, his supporters never attacked us. They always respected our views. Modi supporters are now behaving like Fascists. They are behaving like the Fascists in Germany during Hitler. I don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled. I am too old and unwell. If Modi becomes the PM, it will be a big shock to me. I won't live."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ananthamurthy said he don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled. Ananthamurthy said he don't want to see a man like Modi in the chair, where once a man like Nehru sat and ruled.*
> Murthy had attacked LK Advani during his Rath Yathra and after the demolition of Babri Masjid.
> 
> However he had backed B S Yeddyurappa for the post of the Chief Minister on the grounds that he was cheated by the Gowdas and he is from a farming background.
> 
> Ananthamurthy has also been a part of all progressive movements that took shape in the last 50 years. He had served as President Kendra Sahitya Academy, National Book Trust, FTII Pune and Vice Chancellor of the Mahatma Gandhi University, Kottayam. He is currently the Chancellor of Central University in Gulbarga. He was one of the finalists of the Man Booker life time achievement award, earlier this year.
> 
> Murthy taught English literature at Mysore University for over three decades. He did PHD in literature from the University of Birmingham, United Kingdom in the early 1960s. His first novel 'Sanskara' had created a huge controversy in the 1960s. In this novel, he questions the rigid caste system practiced by the Brahmins.


Good I want all these last leg Socialist Leaders to Perish ... including Mulayam, Ram Vilas paswan, lalu and Nitish ...

If Modiji becoming PM kills him... Indeed god has send Modiji to save India...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

this is how congress destroys institution.. ( bold statement but it appears so from beginning as congress just passed it for election and not for anti corruption ..)

--------------------
Head of Lokpal search committee opts out of the job | NDTV.com 
*Head of Lokpal search committee opts out of the job*
*"In a letter to the Prime Minister's Office, Justice KT Thomas complains that the committee he chaired "cannot make any independent search to find out the most deserving persons" but has to restrict its review to a list of candidates submitted by the central government. http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/j...e-on-opting-out-of-lokpal-search-panel-490672*

*"I wonder why there should be a Search Committee at all," he adds, pointing out that its nominations can be vetoed by another Selection Committee headed by the Prime Minister.*

*--*
*before that *
*mr. fali nariman also opts out ..*

*Many judges join cause with Fali Nariman, calls Lokpal search flawed - The Economic Times*

*now as per your logic ..who is to blame ? *



SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440490049004503040



because of these few good men.. indian still working as per indian Constitution wanted to do so..


----------



## SwAggeR

@jha @GreenFoe there is rumour that MNS won't contest LS for benefit of Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Lutyens Scam - UPA 2's biggest scam that compromises President's security - Shocked by PM's silence?

‪#‎TorrentOfScams‬"TIMES NOW exposes how the Defence Minister ignored repeated warnings from the Navy on outdated batteries 

#TorrentOfScams"Lutyens Scam: Despite knowing that construction could be used to fire rocket launchers inside a high security zone, Govt wanted to go ahead"2 sailors lost their lives after borrowed batteries from another submarine were installed on INS Sindhuratna 

#TorrentOfScams"Revealed: How former Navy chief DK Joshi told Defence Minister AK Antony of the problems & Govt did nothing 

#TorrentOfScams"Is Rs 1200 crore rupees loose change for the Indian govt? TIMES NOW exposes how New Delhi has suddenly gone slow on Rome

#TorrentOfScams"Why has Govt not taken any concrete steps to recover the Rs 1226 crore which is lying in Milan Banks?

#TorrentOfScams‪#‎AgustaWestland‬"2 months after Chopper deal with Finmeccanica was terminated, why has India not blacklisted Italian firm? 

#TorrentOfScams #AgustaWestland"Who is this powerful person behind the Lutyens scam who could override the concerns of the president: Smriti Irani #TorrentOfScams"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

SwAggeR said:


> @jha @GreenFoe there is rumour that MNS won't contest LS for benefit of Modi.


--MNS in Maharashtra right.. is still now g8 force to reckon with ..
they have charismatic leader but lacks depth in terms of constituency and organization in Maharashtra..
they may leave some to avoid vote distribution.. but they will play with strength where they think they can win.. irrespective of BJP /modi.. 
politics is only about you and numbers .. baki sab badme



Nair saab said:


> Lutyens Scam - UPA 2's biggest scam that compromises President's security - Shocked by PM's silence?
> 
> ‪#‎TorrentOfScams‬"TIMES NOW exposes how the Defence Minister ignored repeated warnings from the Navy on outdated batteries
> 
> #TorrentOfScams"Lutyens Scam: Despite knowing that construction could be used to fire rocket launchers inside a high security zone, Govt wanted to go ahead"2 sailors lost their lives after borrowed batteries from another submarine were installed on INS Sindhuratna
> 
> #TorrentOfScams"Revealed: How former Navy chief DK Joshi told Defence Minister AK Antony of the problems & Govt did nothing
> 
> #TorrentOfScams"Is Rs 1200 crore rupees loose change for the Indian govt? TIMES NOW exposes how New Delhi has suddenly gone slow on Rome
> 
> #TorrentOfScams"Why has Govt not taken any concrete steps to recover the Rs 1226 crore which is lying in Milan Banks?
> 
> #TorrentOfScams‪#‎AgustaWestland‬"2 months after Chopper deal with Finmeccanica was terminated, why has India not blacklisted Italian firm?
> 
> #TorrentOfScams #AgustaWestland"Who is this powerful person behind the Lutyens scam who could override the concerns of the president: Smriti Irani #TorrentOfScams"


-----------
i am not shocked or surprise ..angry..but feeling empty.. how can Defence Minister ignored repeated warnings ..
congress......
due to them we loosing men of honour ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440500475721297920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440503845173481472


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440503845173481472



Why do you have to have a search committee if you already have the names of people you need to select from? Oh well...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ho raha bharat nirman ...
---
The biggest scam of UPA2 - the Lutyens scam - a massive land scam, has threatened to compromise the security of the first citizen of India - the President,
Expose 1: The Lutyens scam-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

pursuit of happiness said:


> ho raha bharat nirman ...
> ---
> The biggest scam of UPA2 - the Lutyens scam - a massive land scam, has threatened to compromise the security of the first citizen of India - the President,
> Expose 1: The Lutyens scam-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos



@fsayed @Bhai Zakir HO RAHA BHARAT NEELAM. THANKS TO UNITED PUBLIC-LOOTERS ASSOCIATION II

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god

Parul said:


> @fsayed @Bhai Zakir HO RAHA BHARAT NEELAM. THANKS TO UNITED PUBLIC-LOOTERS ASSOCIATION II


kya madamji....where are you these days....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Dem!god said:


> kya madamji....where are you these days....



Preparing for Exams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Parul said:


> Preparing for Exams.


kab se hai ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Dem!god said:


> kab se hai ....



From April & going to end in May.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440517498866118656

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440517498866118656



This time congress will gain votes in TG ,Since congress has given Telangana as promised in 2009.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440522551446360064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

India doesn't needs enemies when it has political parties likes Congress Ruling it. The Blood of Two Navy Officers is on Terrorist Congress Party, cause of their corruption Nation lost the brave sons.  Terrorist Congress party should be rotted out in Next General Elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Parul said:


> India doesn't needs enemies when it has political parties likes Congress Ruling it. The Blood of Two Navy Officers is on Terrorist Congress Party, cause of their corruption Nation lost the brave sons.  Terrorist Congress party should be rotted out in Next General Elections.


-- listen times now .. its shocking story......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

pursuit of happiness said:


> -- listen times now .. its shocking story......



I'm watching it & it's boiling my Blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440521433995677696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> *@Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Soumitra
> @JanjaWeed
> @HariPrasad
> @NKVD
> @SwAggeR
> @pursuit of happiness
> 
> After Amartya Sen, author Amitav Ghosh says his vote won't go to Modi
> 
> New Delhi:* After Nobel laureate Amartya Sen, yet another intellectual has come out strongly against Gujarat Chief Minister and BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. Acclaimed author and Padma Shri awardee Amitav Ghosh said that for him, Modi remains someone culpable for the Gujarat riots of 2002.
> 
> Amitav Ghosh further said that the Gujarat Chief Minister will not get his vote. Speaking to CNN-IBN's Deputy Editor Sagarika Ghose, he also said that the politics of Hindu nationalism is destroying Hindu religion.
> 
> *Here's an excerpt from the interview:*
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _Does the rise of Hindu nationalism worry you?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* Very, very much. Absolutely because in a sense what is most worrying for me about it is that it is taking away the traditions that I knew. It's the tradition I grew up in. The way the riots happened, the way Hinduism is projected often by Hindu nationalists as you call them. It's completely, unlike what I was taught, the religion I learnt, practised. In a sense what is most horrifying for me about this Hindu nationalism is that it has transformed faith into politics.
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _The person who exemplifies this kind of political movement in a sense is Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. There is the talk that he is going to be India's next Prime Minister. How do you view someone like Narendra Modi?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* I think what happened in Gujarat in 2002 is absolutely... it was a defining moment. It was horrifying to see what happened. It was one of the moments again when the whole world looked on and was completely appalled and I was completely appalled by what happened there. How much of that responsibility devolves on Modi is something to be decided by the courts, rather than you and me. But there is certainly no doubt that it happened on his watch and in that sense he is in some sense responsible. And in as much as it happened these were murders. He is also culpable. For someone with that past to occupy the highest position in this land would be. I think deeply destabilising.
> 
> *Sagarika Ghose:* _So he doesn't get your vote?_
> 
> *Amitav Ghose:* No, no, not at all.



Does Amitav Ghose = 120 crore Indians???

No one has ever said that Modi will get 100% votes, it's a democracy, you don't need 100%, you just need 51%........

Now I guess people like Amitav Ghose will feel how people like us used to feel when Congress won everytime despite we not voting for them.



SwAggeR said:


> @jha @GreenFoe there is rumour that MNS won't contest LS for benefit of Modi.



I heard that they will give Outside support post elections?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440524678671896577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440525124274765824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Parul said:


> I'm watching it & it's boiling my Blood.


--
im speechless and ashamed .. a g8 country made such a state of affairs..
brave men ... 
one of two brave died in submarine accident refused foreign university offer to join navvy...he could have earn $ for him ..but chose country.. and this is the reward ....
(if i heard right on times now )
will speak with my VOTE .....

@fsayed .. please answer...
===
“DoPT diluting Lokpal selection process” - The Hindu
*DoPT diluting Lokpal selection process”*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Expose 1: The Lutyens scam-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## Dem!god

*Saritha Nair Threatens 'Sleepless Nights' to Politicians*

Saritha Nair, key accused in the solar panel scam in Kerala and now out on bail, Monday said she will give "sleepless nights" to people involved in the case.


"I will certainly meet you (the media) and I will certainly give sleepless nights to all the politicians who gave me sleepless nights. I will reveal everything very soon to you," Nair told reporters here.

She also said that Congress legislator AP Abdulla Kutty used to regularly call her and send her SMSes "after I met him at a function in Kannur with regards to promoting solar power".

The solar panel scam has been making headlines in Kerala since June last year, when Nair was arrested and later her live-in partner Biju Radhakrishnan was also taken into custody, after they were found to have duped numerous people who gave money to the couple after being promised agencies for solar panels and windmills.

Kutty, however, denied the allegation and said Nair has become a tool in the hands of his political adversaries.

"This is an allegation meant to finish my political career and am prepared for any probe in this," said Kutty, who dumped the Communist Party of India-Marxist in 2009 and joined the Congress.

Nair gave a clean chit to Chief Minister Oommen Chandy, saying it was unnecessary to drag his name.

Three staff members of Chandy lost their jobs after they were found to maintain close links with Nair.

Ever since news of the scam broke out, the media has come up with juicy tales of Nair's close links with ministers (both from the state and the centre) and politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Dem!god said:


> *Saritha Nair Threatens 'Sleepless Nights' to Politicians*
> 
> Saritha Nair, key accused in the solar panel scam in Kerala and now out on bail, Monday said she will give "sleepless nights" to people involved in the case.
> 
> "I will certainly meet you (the media) and I will certainly give sleepless nights to all the politicians who gave me sleepless nights. I will reveal everything very soon to you," Nair told reporters here.
> 
> She also said that Congress legislator AP Abdulla Kutty used to regularly call her and send her SMSes "after I met him at a function in Kannur with regards to promoting solar power".
> 
> The solar panel scam has been making headlines in Kerala since June last year, when Nair was arrested and later her live-in partner Biju Radhakrishnan was also taken into custody, after they were found to have duped numerous people who gave money to the couple after being promised agencies for solar panels and windmills.
> 
> Kutty, however, denied the allegation and said Nair has become a tool in the hands of his political adversaries.
> 
> "This is an allegation meant to finish my political career and am prepared for any probe in this," said Kutty, who dumped the Communist Party of India-Marxist in 2009 and joined the Congress.
> 
> Nair gave a clean chit to Chief Minister Oommen Chandy, saying it was unnecessary to drag his name.
> 
> Three staff members of Chandy lost their jobs after they were found to maintain close links with Nair.
> 
> Ever since news of the scam broke out, the media has come up with juicy tales of Nair's close links with ministers (both from the state and the centre) and politicians.


--------------
again congress?
what exacty is this scam ?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440533871533096960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

pursuit of happiness said:


> --------------
> again congress?
> what exacty is this scam ?


solar panel scam..in Kerala ........:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440533871533096960


--
they changed land use in days.. and for navy submarine batteries it was months but still not procured that too second hand batteries ,,
congress spoke person shamelessly defend it..



Dem!god said:


> solar panel scam..in Kerala ........:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

pursuit of happiness said:


> --------------
> again congress?
> what exacty is this scam ?



2013 Kerala solar panel scam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440534997665996800
Intellectal bankrupt Arvind Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

BJP :

Ex Army Chief / General Joins BJP (V.K Singh)
Ex RAW Chief Joins BJP (Sanjeev Tripathi)
Ex-Mumbai Police chief joins BJP (Satyapal Singh)
Ex Home Secretary joins BJP (R.K. Singh)
Ex Major General joins BJP (G.D. Bakshi)
Ex IPS to join BJP (Kiran Bedi)
Ex Naval to join BJP soon (Admiral D.K. Joshi)

Armed forces and Bharatiya Janata Party are made for each other, both are nationalists and patriots, 

AAP:

Kashmir Separatist Supporter is a founder of AAP (Prashant Bhushan)
Osama Bin Laden, Afzal Guru, Naxal Sympathiser joins AAP (Kamal Mitra Chenoy)
Maoist sympathizer joins AAP (Soni Sori)
Afzal Guru and Ajmal Amer Kasab sympathizer joins AAP (Medha Patkar)
Naxal Terrorist joins AAP (Dr. Binayak Sen)
Anti-national Kashmir Separatist joins AAP (Raza Mujaffar Bhatt)
Kashmiri Separatist sympathizer Arundhati Roy's mother Mary Roy joins AAP
Ajmal Amer Kasab sympathizer joins AAP (Mallika Sarabhai)

Nationalists or Anti Nationals?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Scams Scams Scams 

Congress ki jaat ka painda maro . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

Vote for MODI....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

SwAggeR said:


> @Guynextdoor , this gem is for you.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440440277061230593


Ab kejri ke jija ko bachaya hai to ticket to banti hai na.. Akhir ghar ki izzat ki baat hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> *RJD-Congress Bihar tie-up not yet final; sources say Rahul eyeing JDU
> *
> 
> @jha What would be the dynamics & how will this impact NDA alliance, should Congress forge an alliance with JD(U)?




Such an alliance is far fetched now. Sharad Yadav is totally against Congress. However if such an alliance does happen, BJP will be adversely impacted. Even now BJP is not able to put a unified face and is the result is worrying.

BTW Shatrughan Sinha may loose his seat. Local People are fed up.



SwAggeR said:


> @jha @GreenFoe there is rumour that MNS won't contest LS for benefit of Modi.



Yes .. Gadkari strikes.. 30 seems achievable now in MH.. what say..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Heard that congress will not post his candidate in varanasi and will support kejriwal to defeat modi - Rasid alvi SP and BSP will do the same .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440545635830222848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Heard that congress will not post his candidate in varanasi and will support kejriwal to defeat modi - Rasid alvi SP and BSP will do the same .....



Hehehe.. Modi should contest just from Gujrat..


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Such an alliance is far fetched now. Sharad Yadav is totally against Congress. However if such an alliance does happen, BJP will be adversely impacted. Even now BJP is not able to put a unified face and is the result is worrying.



On the contrary I see the complete opposite picture.............

In Bihar, BJP alone could have max woned 20-21.......

Now they have played a master stroke by not letting form a formidable alliance of Con-RJD-LJP & instead LJP-BJP alliance can now reach 25-30........

If JDU joins Congress....it will have two major impact:

1. The so called farce called Third Front will be ended even before it is formed as JDU is one of the largest parties it has.
2. Clean image of Nitish will be dented when he shake hands with Congress who is facing massive anti-incumbency, directly impacting JDU prospects. As it is, Congress has nothing to lose in Bihar, last time they won only 2 seats there.

& unified face is all media speculation just like Advani's case, come elections everyone will fall in line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> On the contrary I see the complete opposite picture.............
> 
> In Bihar, BJP alone could have max woned 20-21.......
> 
> Now they have played a master stroke by not letting form a formidable alliance of Con-RJD-LJP & instead LJP-BJP alliance can now reach 25-30........
> 
> If JDU joins Congress....it will have two major impact:
> 
> 1. The so called farce called Third Front will be ended even before it is formed as JDU is one of the largest parties it has.
> 2. Clean image of Nitish will be dented when he shake hands with Congress who is facing massive anti-incumbency, directly impacting JDU prospects. As it is, Congress has nothing to lose in Bihar, last time they won only 2 seats there.
> 
> & unified face is all media speculation just like Advani's case, come elections everyone will fall in line



Sadly elections are not fought purely on these agendas in Bihar.. Its all about equations.. And Yes.. BJP+ will win ~ 25 seats in Bihar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

jha said:


> Such an alliance is far fetched now. Sharad Yadav is totally against Congress. However if such an alliance does happen, BJP will be adversely impacted. Even now BJP is not able to put a unified face and is the result is worrying.
> 
> BTW Shatrughan Sinha may loose his seat. Local People are fed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. Gadkari strikes.. 30 seems achievable now in MH.. what say..?



Feels positive about 30 in MH but Modi should hold more rallies over there .

In Bihar , Giriraj Singh tweeted that his brother got his leg amputated in train accident so he returned mid way from Muzzafarpur. BJP is united.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> On the contrary I see the complete opposite picture.............
> 
> In Bihar, BJP alone could have max woned 20-21.......
> 
> Now they have played a master stroke by not letting form a formidable alliance of Con-RJD-LJP & instead LJP-BJP alliance can now reach 25-30........
> 
> If JDU joins Congress....it will have two major impact:
> 
> 1. The so called farce called Third Front will be ended even before it is formed as JDU is one of the largest parties it has.
> 2. Clean image of Nitish will be dented when he shake hands with Congress who is facing massive anti-incumbency, directly impacting JDU prospects. As it is, Congress has nothing to lose in Bihar, last time they won only 2 seats there.
> 
> & unified face is all media speculation just like Advani's case, come elections everyone will fall in line




Dnt ruled out nitish joining BJP wht will happen then ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Jason bourne said:


> Dnt ruled out nitish joining BJP wht will happen then ?



Not before polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

SwAggeR said:


> @jha @GreenFoe there is rumour that MNS won't contest LS for benefit of Modi.


yes abp reported that,maybe more assembly segments for mns :|


----------



## jha

SwAggeR said:


> Feels positive about 30 in MH but Modi should hold more rallies over there .
> 
> In Bihar , Giriraj Singh tweeted that his brother got his leg amputated in train accident so he returned mid way from Muzzafarpur. BJP is united.



I am not talking about Giriraj Singh.. There are many like Ashwani Choubey who do not like Ramvilas. I am sure they will work hard to ensure BJP wins as many seats as possible. LJP anyway is contesting on the seats where BJP is not so strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

@SwAggeR @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Jason bourne
I got some inside info by looking into CNN IBN tracker ,my data on what to come (Very interesting)

*JAN 14 Modi 4 PM data*(6 States which are covered in FEB)

39% out of 1317(sample) ~ Bihar
32% out of 951 ~ Delhi
17% out of 909 ~ TN
22% out of 1506 ~ Andhra
35% out of 2834~ UP
40% out of 1224 ~ MH

513.63+304.32(delhi)+154.53+331.32+991.9+489.6(MH)=2785.3/8741=*32%*


1991.38/6566=*30.32%*(In UP+bihar+tn+ap)

*FEB 14 Modi 4 PM data*(6 States covered-_*only two showed today*_)

31 % out of 1456(sample) ~ MH
37% out of 985 ~delhi

451.36+364.45=815.81/2441=33.4%(MH+Delhi)


So,2735.56 out of 6663=*41%*(In UP+bihar+tn+ap)

39% out of 9104 sample data(6 states)



So *Modi 4 PM increased Whooping 11% in these states*(_must have been in UP and bihar with large sample_)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

GreenFoe said:


> I got some inside info by looking into CNN IBN tracker ,my data on what to come (Very interesting)
> 
> *JAN 14 Modi 4 PM data*(6 States which are covered in FEB)
> 
> 39% out of 1317(sample) ~ Bihar
> 32% out of 951 ~ Delhi
> 17% out of 909 ~ TN
> 22% out of 1506 ~ Andhra
> 35% out of 2834~ UP
> 40% out of 1224 ~ MH
> 
> 513.63+304.32(delhi)+154.53+331.32+991.9+489.6(MH)=2785.3/8741=*32%*
> 
> 
> 1991.38/6566=*30.32%*(In UP+bihar+tn+ap)
> 
> *FEB 14 Modi 4 PM data*(6 States covered-_*only two showed today*_)
> 
> 31 % out of 1456(sample) ~ MH
> 37% out of 985 ~delhi
> 
> 451.36+364.45=815.81/2441=33.4%(MH+Delhi)
> 
> 
> So,3550.56 out of 6663=*53.28%*(In UP+bihar+tn+ap)
> 
> 39% out of 9104 sample data(6 states)
> 
> 
> 
> So *Modi 4 PM increased Whooping 23% in these states*(_must have been in UP and bihar with large sample_)



If true then it's huge leap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

SwAggeR said:


> If true then it's huge leap.



Why should i lie ?just collected data from ibnlive.com csds poll  (Just by curiosity to check if bjp is increasing in coming 4 sates or not) ,these will be showed next two days 

Imean they have shown data of maha and Delhi but they told the whole picture too so i just calculated the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

@Bhai Zakir @fsayed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Rahul Gandhi: Mujhe desh ki bahut fikr hai par mai Satyamev Jayate nahi dekh paunga!

Aamir Khan: Kyu?

RG: Kyuki us time Chhota Bheem aata hai. 








  :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Heard that congress will not post his candidate in varanasi and will support kejriwal to defeat modi - Rasid alvi SP and BSP will do the same .....



If it's true.. then it's only going to expose the worst kept secret! Afterall 'B' team kab kaam ayega?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## SwAggeR

GreenFoe said:


> Why should i lie ?just collected data from ibnlive.com csds poll  (Just by curiosity to check if bjp is increasing in coming 4 sates or not) ,these will be showed next two days
> 
> Imean they have shown data of maha and Delhi but they told the whole picture too so i just calculated the rest



No , I was just doubting that 39% figure for mentioned six states. From where did you get that ??


----------



## fsayed

*अच्छा मित्रों एक बात बताइये वो कौन होता है जिसे इंटरव्यू से ड र लगता है लेकिन लम्बे लम्बे भाषण देने में बड़ा मज़ा आता है? उसे कहते हैं अभीनेता,जी हाँ, नेता नहीं अभिनेता।
Too scared to face hard question?
The man who speaks at ‘Hunkar rallies ‘cannot give a single interview!!! He cancelled his ‘Candidates 2014’ interaction on Facebook at the last minute. Wonder when will he start interacting with people instead of getting angry and leaving?*






*गुजरात स्थित अन्ना अधिकार सुरक्षा अभियान द्वारा 20 जिलों में कराये गए सर्वे में यह सामने आया है कि पाँच साल से नीचे के 43.9 % बच्चे कुपोषण के शिकार हैं जबकि गुजरात सरकार का दावा है कि यह आंकड़ा 31.46 % है।*


----------



## GreenFoe

SwAggeR said:


> No , I was just doubting that 39% figure for mentioned six states. From where did you get that ??



I miscalculated its 11% gain ~ 30% to 41%(changed post now)

About 39% ,it here AAP declines in 6 states post January, Kejriwal a distant third for PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## SwAggeR

fsayed said:


> *अच्छा मित्रों एक बात बताइये वो कौन होता है जिसे इंटरव्यू से ड र लगता है लेकिन लम्बे लम्बे भाषण देने में बड़ा मज़ा आता है? उसे कहते हैं अभीनेता,जी हाँ, नेता नहीं अभिनेता।
> Too scared to face hard question?
> The man who speaks at ‘Hunkar rallies ‘cannot give a single interview!!! He cancelled his ‘Candidates 2014’ interaction on Facebook at the last minute. Wonder when will he start interacting with people instead of getting angry and leaving?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *गुजरात स्थित अन्ना अधिकार सुरक्षा अभियान द्वारा 20 जिलों में कराये गए सर्वे में यह सामने आया है कि पाँच साल से नीचे के 43.9 % बच्चे कुपोषण के शिकार हैं जबकि गुजरात सरकार का दावा है कि यह आंकड़ा 31.46 % है।*










fsayed said:


>



UNIVERSITY and Country mein difference pata hai ????



Toh bata India mein kitna Government University hai ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

@fsayed 

Modi facing Arnab on frankly speaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

MUST MUST MUST MUST WATCH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

GreenFoe said:


> MUST MUST MUST MUST WATCH



Not visible , what is it about ??

Give me the keywords for youtube.


----------



## Nair saab

Gadkari asks MNS not to contest LS polls, Shiv Sena kept in dark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

SwAggeR said:


> Not visible , what is it about ??
> 
> Give me the keywords for youtube.



now check the post!!


----------



## SwAggeR

Nair saab said:


> Gadkari asks MNS not to contest LS polls, Shiv Sena kept in dark



What do you think , will MNS oblige ??



GreenFoe said:


> MUST MUST MUST MUST WATCH



Hindu zynakht jab iske haath mein aaegi toh ye pakistan ke saath kya karega . That clown is afraid as a hell . 

Do you have full video ??

Ab waqt ho gaya hai koum ka , ye aakhri saal hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

@GreenFoe keywords for that clip ?? I want to keep that in my comedy archive.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Just watching CNN-IBN & their latest poll predictions in Maharashtra & Delhi. There is a slight improvement on part of Congress in both of these states. Looks like Congress's dhamki to media outlets & polling agencies has done the trick!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

SwAggeR said:


> @GreenFoe keywords for that clip ?? I want to keep that in my comedy archive.



V code is 7dw5CYWMyqA [_youtube . com / watch ? v = V_CODE]


----------



## SwAggeR

@JanjaWeed watch the clip posted about what Lal topi has to say about Modi by @GreenFoe on previous page.  don't miss that video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> Just watching CNN-IBN & their latest poll predictions in Maharashtra & Delhi. There is a slight improvement on part of Congress in both of these states. Looks like Congress's dhamki to media outlets & polling agencies has done the trick!



Local equations and no rallies from modi in maharashtra doing the damage,Vidharbha and WEST MH is where modi is loosing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

GreenFoe said:


> V code is 7dw5CYWMyqA [_youtube . com / watch ? v = V_CODE]



Not showing in result , what is the title or say name of that video.


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> @JanjaWeed watch the clip posted about what Lal topi has to say about Modi by @GreenFoe on previous page.  don't miss that video.



lol.. lal topi bundar's backside is on fire! Just waiting for rest of Pakistani media & intellectual's reaction once Modi actually becomes India's PM. Would be priceless...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

SwAggeR said:


> What do you think , will MNS oblige ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hindu zynakht jab iske haath mein aaegi toh ye pakistan ke saath kya karega . That clown is afraid as a hell .
> 
> Do you have full video ??
> 
> Ab waqt ho gaya hai koum ka , ye aakhri saal hai.




FULL VIDEO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Local equations and no rallies from modi in maharashtra doing the damage,Vidharbha and WEST MH is where modi is loosing.



& lack of strong leaders in that state, I suppose. Gopinath Munde is just a waste of space, to be honest!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

SwAggeR said:


> Not showing in result , what is the title or say name of that video.


*Fear of Narendra Modi by a Pakistani*



JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. lal topi bundar's backside is on fire! Just waiting for rest of Pakistani media & intellectual's reaction once Modi actually becomes India's PM. Would be priceless...



YAAH ......me too waiting for that ......they are pissing in pants in every bharat pak taluquat show !!!

Aaj tv already hold a program "_can modi be pm_" on 15 september HAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> Does Amitav Ghose = 120 crore Indians???
> 
> No one has ever said that Modi will get 100% votes, it's a democracy, you don't need 100%, you just need 51%........
> 
> Now I guess people like Amitav Ghose will feel how people like us used to feel when Congress won everytime despite we not voting for them.



Not even 51% is needed ........ votes in second position + 1 vote is only needed .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

GreenFoe said:


> Local equations and no rallies from modi in maharashtra doing the damage,Vidharbha and WEST MH is where modi is loosing.


Really?? Vidharbha would be the stronghold for BJP.. The exit polls only reflect some of the population of City.. Majority of population from Villages is anti congress from last 2 year or so... So expect exceptionally good results in Vidharbha for BJP and allies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Devesh Chandra Thakur on his resignation from JDU - Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

@jha sahib - Is Devesh Chandra Thakur planning to join BJP? In this interview, he said there is only and only Modi wave in Bihar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

The way our national son-above-law encroaching Delhi and NCR I demand he
must be sent to Kashmir so that he can encroach Azad Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> Hehehe.. Modi should contest just from Gujrat..



Modi is no Shiela Dishit! 



SwAggeR said:


> If true then it's huge leap.



Still two months away from poll date


----------



## jbond197

kaykay said:


> The way our national son-above-law encroaching Delhi and NCR I demand he
> must be sent to Kashmir so that he can encroach Azad Kashmir.



Their days are numbered. If they are not able to leave country for ever to Italy in time, the whole Gandhi family will be sitting in Tihar after this election...

Yeh Maharashtra mein kya gund faila rahe hein.. Can't they do anything silently behind the scene? Nitin Gadkari appears to be an idiot to me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

AAP will not let Narendra Modi enter Parliament: Ashutosh - The Economic Times



> The BJP claims there is a Modi wave in the country, but the time has come to show that he has no appeal outside his territory



Isn't this what CONGRESS used to say??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> AAP will not let Narendra Modi enter Parliament: Ashutosh - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this what CONGRESS used to say??


UP me almost 70 seats par AAP ki Jamanat bhi Jabt ho jayegi. I wish Kejri to contest election against Modi from Varanasi. Kejri will end up last among all candidates there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> AAP will not let Narendra Modi enter Parliament: Ashutosh - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this what CONGRESS used to say??



Somebody ask (Farzi Journo) Ashutosh, How is AAP is going to stop Namo from entering Parliament? By sitting on dharna in front of Parliament.. Jokers!!

Ub sifarish se, backdoor entry ke jariye journalist banay bande se koyi intelligence kaise expect kar sakta hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

@Roybot @jha @kaykay @Cherokee @Dillinegar

Ram Vilas Paswan upsets caste equations, Bihar leaders skip Modi rally - The Times of India

MUZAFFARPUR: A large rally in this north Bihar city famous for its luscious lichies marked a significant political realignment in the state as LJP leader Ram Vilas Paswan shared the stage with Narendra Modi but it also saw an influential section of upper caste leaders unhappy with the alliance stay away as an expression of their resentment. 

Four senior Bhumihar and Brahmin leaders, who've felt sidelined by recent developments, skipped the public meeting, making the Muzaffarpur show the first Modi rally that did not draw the entire rank and file of the party behind the BJP's prime ministerial aspirant. 

Though they cited unavoidable reasons for not being present, the absence of BJP vice-president C P Thakur, deputy speaker in the Bihar assembly Amrendra Pratap Singh, as well as Giriraj Singh and Ashwini Kumar Choubey was a clear indication of the turmoil over the decision to ally with Paswan. 

Thakur, a former union minister and state chief, was also miffed over his travel arrangements after he had been initially asked to accompany Modi in the Gujarat CM's chopper. 

While they reluctantly accept that allying with Paswan would help the NDA nationally as an alliance capable to attracting new allies, these leaders are loathe to admit that the former minister can make a significant difference in Bihar. They insist that BJP has been too generous in offering seven seats to the LJP. 

This section of BJP is also feeling left out of the decision making process and argue that the unstinted support extended to Modi by Bihar's upper castes, particularly bhumihars, needs to be acknowledged in the allocation of seats to this caste group. Although seat distribution is yet to get underway, the absenteeism on Monday is seen as a warning shot. 

Bihar BJP leaders like former deputy CM Sushil Modi have strongly underlined the importance of Paswan's transferable vote that adds up to 3-4% and can help solidify the pro-Modi sentiment. These leaders have pointed out that Paswan's decision will help BJP reach out to sections outside the upper castes such as the most backward and even Yadavs. 

Critics of the alliance feel Paswan was left with no options as he had not been able to benefit from any transfer of Yadav vote from RJD chief Lalu Yadav. But the flip side of the argument is that BJP hopes Paswan's defection will weaken Lalu and persuade some locally influential Yadavs to back Modi for PM. 

Thakur has been open about his reservations and has said the BJP-LJP alliance is not in the interests of the saffron party. The BJP has agreed to give LJP seven out of Bihar's 40 Lok Sabha seats. 

While BJP leaders skipped Modi's meeting, Paswan lavished praise on the Gujarat CM saying there had been no communal disturbance in his state since 2002, whereas in Bihar it happened almost every month. Paswan had quit Vajpayee-led NDA in 2002 demanding Modi be removed as CM of Gujarat for the post-Godhra violence in which more than a 1,000 people had died. 

Describing Modi as 'Vikas Purush', Paswan said Modi was destined to be the next PM. Paswan congratulated Modi in advance and said the entire country has accepted his leadership. "Modi was born in a poor family but developed Gujarat and would develop the nation, too," he said.



arp2041 said:


> AAP will not let Narendra Modi enter Parliament: Ashutosh - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this what CONGRESS used to say??



They are just B team as it became quite evident when they gave the ticket to the IAS officer who overturned the Khemka's decision on Vadra land deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi: UR Ananthamurthy



Very simple. It is his choice. He has couple of month for preparation for VISA and Passport.



fsayed said:


> After Amartya Sen, author Amitav Ghosh says his vote won't go to Modi



Millions of people say that they wont vote for Modi and tens of Millions say that they will vote for modi. What is so special?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


> *
> I won't live in a country ruled by Narendra Modi: UR Ananthamurthy*
> .



So this idiot not faced same problem when rajiv gandhi was PM of India??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

NKVD said:


> and papu do not deserve to borrow a fake Gandhi surname is not a gandhi but Raj mohan gandhi shouldhe real gandhi PP




Two days back I listen the interview of Kanu bhai gandhi.,the Grand son of Mahatma Gandhi. He praised Modi a lot. He praised Golvalkar a lot. He criticized the congress decision of not making netaji the leader of congress. He said that Bapu tried very hard to save Bhagat singh. He told current congresses the fake Gandhi. He said that what ever is written and discussed about Naheru and lady Mountbetan is totally true. He has seen lady mountbaten sharing sham-pain. He told that it was very easy for beautiful laddies to go close to Naheru and lot more. he said that Modi is a man of Character and has true virtues of RSS.etc etc.



SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440480954264465409
> For our beloved christian masses. Start paying neo - jajiya to Islamists.
> 
> Islamists in Syrian city offer Christians safety -- at a heavy price - CNN.com
> 
> 17 gm gold per male/ year.
> 
> Do you want to strengthen their hands then do it on your own peril.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440481729149546496
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440482296320126976



Actually these Islamic fundamentalist are Danger for whole mankind including other Muslims. We have to aware of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440480954264465409
> For our beloved christian masses. Start paying neo - jajiya to Islamists.
> 
> Islamists in Syrian city offer Christians safety -- at a heavy price - CNN.com
> 
> 17 gm gold per male/ year.
> 
> Do you want to strengthen their hands then do it on your own peril.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440481729149546496
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440482296320126976



Actually these Islamic fundamentalist are Danger for whole mankind including other Muslims. We have to be aware of them.


----------



## Foo_Fighter

*Muzaffarpur, March 3:* 

Unhappy over the BJP's decision to ally with Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP for the Lok Sabha election, some senior BJP leaders kept away from Narendra Modi's rally here on Monday. 
They included Bharatiya Janata Party national vice president C.P. Thakur, former minister Ashwani Kumar Choubey, Giriraj Singh and MP Kirti Azad. 






Thakur and Giriraj Singh belong to the Bhumihar community and are otherwise vocal supporters of Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate. Both are reportedly upset after the BJP joined hands with the LJP and the Rashtriya Lok Samata Party of Upendra Kushwaha in Bihar. Paswan is the most prominent Dalit leader in Bihar. 
BJP leaders cited personal reasons for their absence at the rally Choubey, a legislator from Bhagalpur, and Azad, elected from Darbhanga, are Brahmins. They too are opposed to the alliance with the Lok Janshakti Party. Choubey has publicly declared that the alliance would prove suicidal for the BJP. Choubey is also a known supporter of Modi. Giriraj Singh and Choubey, however, claimed they did not attend the rally due to personal reasons. 
"My brother met with an accident. So I postponed my visit to Muzaffarpur," Giriraj Singh told IANS. Choubey said he skipped the rally due to health reasons. IANS

Read more at: Unhappy over Paswan, some BJP leaders skip Modi rally - News Oneindia


----------



## Jason bourne

Was watchin chay pe politics on india TV ...

The anchor was in gujrat (ahemdabad) asking people who should be pm of india each and every person said modi they are not bjp supporter common people people said we have experienced modis governance and gujrati people are happy so what ever congi goons shows bad abt guhrat will not count because we people of gujrat are bttr judge , one lady said when ever we go out side gujrat and tell people that we r from guhrat people likes to say wow from modis gujrat that makes us proud .. even I had same expiriance ones I was in tamilnadu and maharastra ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

The very way in which this article is written suggests how divided India is: Dalit, Brahmin....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Fireurimagination said:


> BJP :
> 
> Ex Army Chief / General Joins BJP (V.K Singh)
> Ex RAW Chief Joins BJP (Sanjeev Tripathi)
> Ex-Mumbai Police chief joins BJP (Satyapal Singh)
> Ex Home Secretary joins BJP (R.K. Singh)
> Ex Major General joins BJP (G.D. Bakshi)
> Ex IPS to join BJP (Kiran Bedi)
> Ex Naval to join BJP soon (Admiral D.K. Joshi)
> 
> Armed forces and Bharatiya Janata Party are made for each other, both are nationalists and patriots,
> 
> AAP:
> 
> Kashmir Separatist Supporter is a founder of AAP (Prashant Bhushan)
> Osama Bin Laden, Afzal Guru, Naxal Sympathiser joins AAP (Kamal Mitra Chenoy)
> Maoist sympathizer joins AAP (Soni Sori)
> Afzal Guru and Ajmal Amer Kasab sympathizer joins AAP (Medha Patkar)
> Naxal Terrorist joins AAP (Dr. Binayak Sen)
> Anti-national Kashmir Separatist joins AAP (Raza Mujaffar Bhatt)
> Kashmiri Separatist sympathizer Arundhati Roy's mother Mary Roy joins AAP
> Ajmal Amer Kasab sympathizer joins AAP (Mallika Sarabhai)
> 
> Nationalists or Anti Nationals?




You forget Kamal faruki Islamic terrorist supporter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *अच्छा मित्रों एक बात बताइये वो कौन होता है जिसे इंटरव्यू से ड र लगता है लेकिन लम्बे लम्बे भाषण देने में बड़ा मज़ा आता है? उसे कहते हैं अभीनेता,जी हाँ, नेता नहीं अभिनेता।
> Too scared to face hard question?
> The man who speaks at ‘Hunkar rallies ‘cannot give a single interview!!! He cancelled his ‘Candidates 2014’ interaction on Facebook at the last minute. Wonder when will he start interacting with people instead of getting angry and leaving?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *गुजरात स्थित अन्ना अधिकार सुरक्षा अभियान द्वारा 20 जिलों में कराये गए सर्वे में यह सामने आया है कि पाँच साल से नीचे के 43.9 % बच्चे कुपोषण के शिकार हैं जबकि गुजरात सरकार का दावा है कि यह आंकड़ा 31.46 % है।*




Wow I hear this name for first time. It seems as reliable as your posters.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> *अच्छा मित्रों एक बात बताइये वो कौन होता है जिसे इंटरव्यू से ड र लगता है लेकिन लम्बे लम्बे भाषण देने में बड़ा मज़ा आता है? उसे कहते हैं अभीनेता,जी हाँ, नेता नहीं अभिनेता।
> Too scared to face hard question?
> The man who speaks at ‘Hunkar rallies ‘cannot give a single interview!!! He cancelled his ‘Candidates 2014’ interaction on Facebook at the last minute. Wonder when will he start interacting with people instead of getting angry and leaving?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *गुजरात स्थित अन्ना अधिकार सुरक्षा अभियान द्वारा 20 जिलों में कराये गए सर्वे में यह सामने आया है कि पाँच साल से नीचे के 43.9 % बच्चे कुपोषण के शिकार हैं जबकि गुजरात सरकार का दावा है कि यह आंकड़ा 31.46 % है।*


---
good poster agaiin..
waiting for your answer of my questions .. specially president security scam, submarine battery dealy and death of 2 brave men due to that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *अच्छा मित्रों एक बात बताइये वो कौन होता है जिसे इंटरव्यू से ड र लगता है लेकिन लम्बे लम्बे भाषण देने में बड़ा मज़ा आता है? उसे कहते हैं अभीनेता,जी हाँ, नेता नहीं अभिनेता।
> Too scared to face hard question?
> The man who speaks at ‘Hunkar rallies ‘cannot give a single interview!!! He cancelled his ‘Candidates 2014’ interaction on Facebook at the last minute. Wonder when will he start interacting with people instead of getting angry and leaving?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *गुजरात स्थित अन्ना अधिकार सुरक्षा अभियान द्वारा 20 जिलों में कराये गए सर्वे में यह सामने आया है कि पाँच साल से नीचे के 43.9 % बच्चे कुपोषण के शिकार हैं जबकि गुजरात सरकार का दावा है कि यह आंकड़ा 31.46 % है।*




Wow I hear this name for first time. It seems as reliable as your posters.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

HariPrasad said:


> Wow I hear this name for first time. It seems as reliable as your posters.




it seems fsayed bhai is genius in photoshop .. he cant think other than of modi and RG


----------



## fsayed




----------



## pursuit of happiness

SwAggeR said:


> @fsayed
> 
> Modi facing Arnab on frankly speaking.


-- he will not reply dear.. he just raise question and ran away because he know he cant defend with logic .. but with poster.
he inspired film 
phata poster nikala ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Submarine disasters, President Security Scam....
Blow to Modi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


>


--

good work..
waht your view on corruption fsayed.. how congress work to curb it? can be discuse with facts ?



SarthakGanguly said:


> Submarine disasters, President Security Scam....
> Blow to Modi!!!


--
its conspiracy of rss or forign hand or modi made it or no its zero loss.. nothing happened .. as submarine saved and only 2 men killed instead of 52 of full crew.. achievement of congress

fsayed .. can we discuss any topic u want raise with neutral view point can we ?
its for india not for party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

pursuit of happiness said:


> -- he will not reply dear.. he just raise question and ran away because he know he cant defend with logic .. but with poster.
> he inspired film
> phata poster nikala ........




Shoot and scoot policy same as his favorite party.


----------



## Mujraparty

'Most wanted' Maoist leader Sabyasachi Panda joins AAP: Report - News Oneindia

is oneindia a credible source ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> *अच्छा मित्रों एक बात बताइये वो कौन होता है जिसे इंटरव्यू से ड र लगता है लेकिन लम्बे लम्बे भाषण देने में बड़ा मज़ा आता है? उसे कहते हैं अभीनेता,जी हाँ, नेता नहीं अभिनेता।
> Too scared to face hard question?
> The man who speaks at ‘Hunkar rallies ‘cannot give a single interview!!! He cancelled his ‘Candidates 2014’ interaction on Facebook at the last minute. Wonder when will he start interacting with people instead of getting angry and leaving?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *गुजरात स्थित अन्ना अधिकार सुरक्षा अभियान द्वारा 20 जिलों में कराये गए सर्वे में यह सामने आया है कि पाँच साल से नीचे के 43.9 % बच्चे कुपोषण के शिकार हैं जबकि गुजरात सरकार का दावा है कि यह आंकड़ा 31.46 % है।*


------------
*1. interaction with public..
yes he cnceled some but he has completed 3rd time CM of indian state.. so knows his business..
mr. RG after 9 yrs when election comes came blash 
where was he when anna was on fast , where was he when youth got lathicgae for damini in delhi..whre was he when muzzafarnager victims callled begars and waht not by UP govt .
where was he when assam riots happns..
erom sharminal fasting 12 yrs does he care ?*

*-2. Malnutrion.*
*is pan india phenomena..
being dessert state its natural that nutrition food value will vary ..
see this . will give more authethic source than this but this also seems good
--
Against malnutrition, Gujarat is the best-performing State | Niti Central
PERCENTAGE OF MALNOURISHED CHILDREN
2007 2011 
All India 50.10 41.16
Andhra Pradesh 53.23 48.27
Haryana 45.34 42.95
Madhya Pradesh 49.61 28.49
Uttarakhand 45.71 24.93
Gujarat 70.69 38.77

Source: CAG Report on ICDS

if you blame him for 44 % in gujrat.. congeress is responsible for pan india 50% malnutrion which is shame .. for nay gove after rulling 50 yrs...

--
ERCENTAGE OF LIVE BIRTHS IN WHICH MOTHER RECEIVED MEDICAL ATTENTION AT PRIVATE AND GOVERNMENT HOSPITAL
2005 2010
All India Average 34.5 60.5
Gujarat Average 52.5 79.8
All India Urban Areas 70.4 84.2
Gujarat Urban Areas 83.3 94.1
All India Rural Areas 24.4 53.9
Gujarat Rural Areas 36.1 72.2
 Source: Registrar General of India, SRS-2010

so your logic is valid but applicable to pan india.. 
if modi is to blame for gujrat then congress for india ?
your reply please.... and please with link and logic 
NO POSTER
NO POSTER*



HariPrasad said:


> Shoot and scoot policy same as his favorite party.


--
its his old tric..
either he is teen who have some pre determine idea which driving him?
or he is adult who have something in past which result in this type of response.?
or he is paid agent (sorry fsayed) as his poster and flow of idea for RG is bit above normal level ?

ho raha bharat nirman..
--
India among most dangerous places in the world - The Times of India
*India among most dangerous places in the world*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

@Bhai Zakir 
@pursuit of happiness 
@Soumitra 
@Guynextdoor2 
@ExtraOdinary 
@jha 
@HariPrasad 
@JanjaWeed 

*Tuesday, March 4, 2014*
CNNIBN-CSDS Maharastra & Delhi Poll: #OperationPrimeMinister’s sobering effect...[/paste:font]



*MAHARASHTRA*








“The BJP-Shiv Sena-RPI (Athavale) alliance is expected to win 6-7 more seats than the ruling Congress-NCP combine in Maharashtra. According to CNN-IBN-Lokniti-CSDS election tracker, the BJP-Shiv Sena and RPI (A) alliance is projected to win 23-29 seats, if the Lok Sabha elections are held today. 
The ruling Congress-NCP combine is projected to get 16-22 seats according to the seat projections by Dr Rajeeva Kharandikar, Director, Chennai Mathematical Institute, Chennai Maharashtra has a total 48 Lok Sabha seats and others are expected to get 1-5 seats....
According to survey conducted in the third week of February, the BJP-SS-RPI (A) is expected to get 42 per cent votes. The Congress-NCP alliance is likely to get 36 per cent votes.” (Source: CNNIBN)






So the Cong-NCP alliance makes a 1% gain from the CNNIBN-CSDS Tracker Poll January while BJP-SS alliance loses 2% marginally. Nevertheless, though the vote gap margin still remains a very formidable 6%, the momentum trend is Cong-NCP up; BJP-SS down. Perhaps a hint of harmonization due to post-#OperationPrime Minister sting impact?
But considering CNNIBN-CSDS has displayed a strong tendency of over-estimating the BJP and under-estimating the Congress as seen in the table providing their Chattisgarh projections vs actual results comparison, the battle could be much closer than CNNIBN-CSDS projects. If in Chattisgarh the actual vote gap was 0.6% while CNNIBN-CSDS projected a whopping 15%, then it maybe even safe on the basis of such track record to assume that Cong-NCP is coasting to replicate their performance of 2009 this year based on such a dubious trackrecord.
Such a conjecture gains further credence from the fact that former BJP President and their Maharashra strong man, Nitin Gadkari met Raj Thackeray of the MNS last evening ostensibly to plead with him to not contest the Lok Sabha polls. For an alliance comfortably projected ahead by a whopping 6% over its nearest rival, this looks more an act of desperation by the NDA than any evidence of oozing of confidence. Desperation since it tantamounts to asking the politically astute Raj Thackeray to consider committing harakiri given that a MNS poor showing at the Lok Sabha hustings will perversely impact their performance for the Assembly polls scheduled just after the Lok Sabha polls.




As pointed out by CNNIBN reporter on the ground herself during the telecast, the CNNIBN-CSDS vote projections does look at the face of it, unreal, if one goes by results of local body elections where the Cong and NCP contesting separately swept most of those local bodies who went to poll recently with the Congress looking particularly resilient. The last round of local body elections was conducted in just January this year was no exception as could be observed in the news report above.




In the span of just one month, BJP support plunged by 7% while its ally SS zoomed up by 5% for their alliance to make a net loss of 2%! Similarly the Congress witnesses 1% being chopped off their vote base in the same period but its ally, NCP gains 2% for their alliance to make a net gain of 1%! MNS similarly gains 2%! We may dismiss all these variations as just illusiions of their touted +/-3% statistical margin error. But how does one explain undecided voters zooming by 4% during the same period giving serious grounds for the robustness of the data to be questioned..
CNNIBN-CSDS further portrays Raj Thackeray and MNS as the X factor. Accepting the data as it is, there could be a combination of other X factors. For example a Congress-BSP national alliance would make the contest razor tight. Then again, Raj Thackeray recently being present at Medha Patkar's rally should set off the rumour mill on fire whether an alliance between them can make a strong dent within the Mumbai-Thane-Pune region?




The choice of Prime Minister in the state is revealing. Modi’s popularity mysteriosly plunged by a massive 9% within the monthly tracker! Again - a hint of an act of harmonization at play? There is a couple of bad news for the NDA in these numbers, taken at face value. Firstly, only 12% of the respondents said that their vote is conditional by the choice of Prime Minister while an overwhelming said it would be conditional on the choice of candidates. There you have it – BJP’s attempt to turn the forthcoming Lok Sabha as a Presidential election has no takers at least in Maharashtra. While CNNIBN-CSDS hypes Modi is number one in popularity within the state, the combined popularity of Rahul Gandhi; Sonia Gandhi, ManMohan Singh and Sharad Pawar(UPA) gives Modi a run for his money! 


*DELHI*






"According to CNN-IBN-Lokniti-CSDS election tracker both the AAP and BJP are expected to get 2-4 seats each in Delhi. The Congress is expected to get 0-2 seats according to the seat projection by Prof. Rajeeva Kharandikar, Director, Chennai Mathematical Institute, Chennai. The Congress seems to have slightly recovered from the devastating loss in Assembly elections in the last three months. 
The Aam Aadmi Party and the BJP are likely to have a neck and neck fight in the 7 Lok Sabha seats of Delhi in the coming elections. According to the survey, the AAP vote share has come down by a huge 13 per cent when compared to our previous survey conducted in January. In January the AAP had got 48 per cent vote share and the BJP had 30 per cent while the Congress had got a mere 16 per cent vote share. 
The popularity of the AAP seems to have taken a big hit in the last two months. The survey findings show that the BJP has gained 6 per cent votes and the Congress also has gained 6 per cent votes during the same period." (Source: CNNIBN)

In just one month, AAP vote share is projected to have plunged from a whopping 48% to 35% - a massive negative 12% swing but very predictably projected as trailing BJP by a mere 1%!!! CNNIBN-CSDS accordingly predicts a dead heat between the AAP and BJP with seat and vote shares split very evenly between the two! The Congress vote share spikes mysteriously by 6% that translates between 0-2 seats! The image conjured is that as if AAP is losing steam....

"The AAP has something to cheer about. Interestingly, it is still the most favoured choice of Delhiites, if the Assembly elections are once again held today. A whopping 46 per cent voters still back the AAP for the state Assembly. The BJP has got just 30 per cent and the Congress has got just 18 per cent votes for the Delhi assembly." (Source: CNNIBN) 
But then the survey predicts AAP will sweep the Delhi Assembly as and when held. This was an image Rajdeep Sardesai (maybe to adhere to the script handed to him by his sponsors) tried to conjure – mentioning again and again that AAP was a regional party confined to the National Capital Region (NCR)...But again even if these figures were taken as true, it is possible that AAP voters may take to voting Congress for Lok Sabha and AAP for Assembly which could be one of the X factors which not surprisingly Rajdeep Sardesai and Sandeep Shastry chose to ignore! What if AAP and the Congress were to strike an alliance in Delhi??? Can't it be an X factor? The possibility was overlooked by this duo! If Paswan and Modi can hug and kiss, why not AAP and Congress???

*AAP*





Then again, when we look at the panel discussion, it was not so much Maharashtra or Delhi the focus but AAP. Their aim was clear by another CNNIBN headline _“AAP declines in 6 states post January” _as portrayed in the table above.






But then this was based on data wherein respondents assumed by and large AAP was not a contestant in their respective states. But asked specifically if AAP were to contest would they vote for them, the potential of AAP as a vote getter is ably clear from the table above. Here lies the tale and why Mukesh Ambani controlled media like CNNIBN tries to mislead audience that AAP has lost steam and just has a regional reach! 
*CONCLUSION*

For a change, the panel discussion stayed mostly away from UPA-Congress bashing. This did not stop them from painting the Congress as sucked into a vortex of secular decline even when in Maharashtra the party was projected just 3% down from 2009 – well within CNNIBN-CSDS margin of error...It was also refreshing to note that Sandeep Shastry for much of the time wore his hat as a pollster, explaining the numbers and not espousing his own worldview of politics! The tone and tenor was more sombre than past that shows how much #OperationPrimeMinister sting has brought both pollsters and media down to earth due to loss of massive credibility. For the first time these jokers are realizing that their findings are closely documented, critiqued and increasingly to be flashed back at them as their track record though they try had to conceal their extremely chequered track record. So well done #OperationPrimeMinister and may your tribe increase!​


----------



## kaykay

BREAKING: Congress will contest alone in Bihar. Means all 3 'sikular' parties (Cong, JDU and RJD) will contest alone.
NDA will clean sweep Bihar now. No one will stop. @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @pursuit of happiness
> @Soumitra
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @jha
> @HariPrasad
> @JanjaWeed
> 
> *Tuesday, March 4, 2014*
> CNNIBN-CSDS Maharastra & Delhi Poll: #OperationPrimeMinister’s sobering effect...[/paste:font]
> 
> 
> 
> *MAHARASHTRA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The BJP-Shiv Sena-RPI (Athavale) alliance is expected to win 6-7 more seats than the ruling Congress-NCP combine in Maharashtra. According to CNN-IBN-Lokniti-CSDS election tracker, the BJP-Shiv Sena and RPI (A) alliance is projected to win 23-29 seats, if the Lok Sabha elections are held today.
> The ruling Congress-NCP combine is projected to get 16-22 seats according to the seat projections by Dr Rajeeva Kharandikar, Director, Chennai Mathematical Institute, Chennai Maharashtra has a total 48 Lok Sabha seats and others are expected to get 1-5 seats....
> According to survey conducted in the third week of February, the BJP-SS-RPI (A) is expected to get 42 per cent votes. The Congress-NCP alliance is likely to get 36 per cent votes.” (Source: CNNIBN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Cong-NCP alliance makes a 1% gain from the CNNIBN-CSDS Tracker Poll January while BJP-SS alliance loses 2% marginally. Nevertheless, though the vote gap margin still remains a very formidable 6%, the momentum trend is Cong-NCP up; BJP-SS down. Perhaps a hint of harmonization due to post-#OperationPrime Minister sting impact?
> But considering CNNIBN-CSDS has displayed a strong tendency of over-estimating the BJP and under-estimating the Congress as seen in the table providing their Chattisgarh projections vs actual results comparison, the battle could be much closer than CNNIBN-CSDS projects. If in Chattisgarh the actual vote gap was 0.6% while CNNIBN-CSDS projected a whopping 15%, then it maybe even safe on the basis of such track record to assume that Cong-NCP is coasting to replicate their performance of 2009 this year based on such a dubious trackrecord.
> Such a conjecture gains further credence from the fact that former BJP President and their Maharashra strong man, Nitin Gadkari met Raj Thackeray of the MNS last evening ostensibly to plead with him to not contest the Lok Sabha polls. For an alliance comfortably projected ahead by a whopping 6% over its nearest rival, this looks more an act of desperation by the NDA than any evidence of oozing of confidence. Desperation since it tantamounts to asking the politically astute Raj Thackeray to consider committing harakiri given that a MNS poor showing at the Lok Sabha hustings will perversely impact their performance for the Assembly polls scheduled just after the Lok Sabha polls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As pointed out by CNNIBN reporter on the ground herself during the telecast, the CNNIBN-CSDS vote projections does look at the face of it, unreal, if one goes by results of local body elections where the Cong and NCP contesting separately swept most of those local bodies who went to poll recently with the Congress looking particularly resilient. The last round of local body elections was conducted in just January this year was no exception as could be observed in the news report above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the span of just one month, BJP support plunged by 7% while its ally SS zoomed up by 5% for their alliance to make a net loss of 2%! Similarly the Congress witnesses 1% being chopped off their vote base in the same period but its ally, NCP gains 2% for their alliance to make a net gain of 1%! MNS similarly gains 2%! We may dismiss all these variations as just illusiions of their touted +/-3% statistical margin error. But how does one explain undecided voters zooming by 4% during the same period giving serious grounds for the robustness of the data to be questioned..
> CNNIBN-CSDS further portrays Raj Thackeray and MNS as the X factor. Accepting the data as it is, there could be a combination of other X factors. For example a Congress-BSP national alliance would make the contest razor tight. Then again, Raj Thackeray recently being present at Medha Patkar's rally should set off the rumour mill on fire whether an alliance between them can make a strong dent within the Mumbai-Thane-Pune region?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The choice of Prime Minister in the state is revealing. Modi’s popularity mysteriosly plunged by a massive 9% within the monthly tracker! Again - a hint of an act of harmonization at play? There is a couple of bad news for the NDA in these numbers, taken at face value. Firstly, only 12% of the respondents said that their vote is conditional by the choice of Prime Minister while an overwhelming said it would be conditional on the choice of candidates. There you have it – BJP’s attempt to turn the forthcoming Lok Sabha as a Presidential election has no takers at least in Maharashtra. While CNNIBN-CSDS hypes Modi is number one in popularity within the state, the combined popularity of Rahul Gandhi; Sonia Gandhi, ManMohan Singh and Sharad Pawar(UPA) gives Modi a run for his money!
> 
> 
> *DELHI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "According to CNN-IBN-Lokniti-CSDS election tracker both the AAP and BJP are expected to get 2-4 seats each in Delhi. The Congress is expected to get 0-2 seats according to the seat projection by Prof. Rajeeva Kharandikar, Director, Chennai Mathematical Institute, Chennai. The Congress seems to have slightly recovered from the devastating loss in Assembly elections in the last three months.
> The Aam Aadmi Party and the BJP are likely to have a neck and neck fight in the 7 Lok Sabha seats of Delhi in the coming elections. According to the survey, the AAP vote share has come down by a huge 13 per cent when compared to our previous survey conducted in January. In January the AAP had got 48 per cent vote share and the BJP had 30 per cent while the Congress had got a mere 16 per cent vote share.
> The popularity of the AAP seems to have taken a big hit in the last two months. The survey findings show that the BJP has gained 6 per cent votes and the Congress also has gained 6 per cent votes during the same period." (Source: CNNIBN)
> 
> In just one month, AAP vote share is projected to have plunged from a whopping 48% to 35% - a massive negative 12% swing but very predictably projected as trailing BJP by a mere 1%!!! CNNIBN-CSDS accordingly predicts a dead heat between the AAP and BJP with seat and vote shares split very evenly between the two! The Congress vote share spikes mysteriously by 6% that translates between 0-2 seats! The image conjured is that as if AAP is losing steam....
> 
> "The AAP has something to cheer about. Interestingly, it is still the most favoured choice of Delhiites, if the Assembly elections are once again held today. A whopping 46 per cent voters still back the AAP for the state Assembly. The BJP has got just 30 per cent and the Congress has got just 18 per cent votes for the Delhi assembly." (Source: CNNIBN)
> But then the survey predicts AAP will sweep the Delhi Assembly as and when held. This was an image Rajdeep Sardesai (maybe to adhere to the script handed to him by his sponsors) tried to conjure – mentioning again and again that AAP was a regional party confined to the National Capital Region (NCR)...But again even if these figures were taken as true, it is possible that AAP voters may take to voting Congress for Lok Sabha and AAP for Assembly which could be one of the X factors which not surprisingly Rajdeep Sardesai and Sandeep Shastry chose to ignore! What if AAP and the Congress were to strike an alliance in Delhi??? Can't it be an X factor? The possibility was overlooked by this duo! If Paswan and Modi can hug and kiss, why not AAP and Congress???
> 
> *AAP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, when we look at the panel discussion, it was not so much Maharashtra or Delhi the focus but AAP. Their aim was clear by another CNNIBN headline _“AAP declines in 6 states post January” _as portrayed in the table above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then this was based on data wherein respondents assumed by and large AAP was not a contestant in their respective states. But asked specifically if AAP were to contest would they vote for them, the potential of AAP as a vote getter is ably clear from the table above. Here lies the tale and why Mukesh Ambani controlled media like CNNIBN tries to mislead audience that AAP has lost steam and just has a regional reach!
> *CONCLUSION*
> 
> For a change, the panel discussion stayed mostly away from UPA-Congress bashing. This did not stop them from painting the Congress as sucked into a vortex of secular decline even when in Maharashtra the party was projected just 3% down from 2009 – well within CNNIBN-CSDS margin of error...It was also refreshing to note that Sandeep Shastry for much of the time wore his hat as a pollster, explaining the numbers and not espousing his own worldview of politics! The tone and tenor was more sombre than past that shows how much #OperationPrimeMinister sting has brought both pollsters and media down to earth due to loss of massive credibility. For the first time these jokers are realizing that their findings are closely documented, critiqued and increasingly to be flashed back at them as their track record though they try had to conceal their extremely chequered track record. So well done #OperationPrimeMinister and may your tribe increase!​


--
thanks for link
what about my answers


----------



## fsayed

*Monday, March 3, 2014*



(TimesofIndia) Senior Bihar BJP leaders are said to be unhappy with the party's tie-up with Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP. Sources say the Bihar leaders will skip BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's 'Hunkar rally' in Bihar's Muzaffarpur district on Monday.



The rally assumes significance as Modi is sharing the dais with Lok Janshakti Party supremo Ram Vilas Paswan who returned to the NDA fold after a long gap of 12 years.



This is Modi's first rally in Bihar since October 2013, when serial blasts rocked Patna killing five persons. Apart from Bihar Police and paramilitary forces, a large number of Gujarat policemen were present to supervise the security arrangements.​


----------



## kaykay

LOLs 'don't lose hope'!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440569958544601089

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> *Monday, March 3, 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> (TimesofIndia) Senior Bihar BJP leaders are said to be unhappy with the party's tie-up with Ram Vilas Paswan's LJP. Sources say the Bihar leaders will skip BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's 'Hunkar rally' in Bihar's Muzaffarpur district on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> The rally assumes significance as Modi is sharing the dais with Lok Janshakti Party supremo Ram Vilas Paswan who returned to the NDA fold after a long gap of 12 years.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Modi's first rally in Bihar since October 2013, when serial blasts rocked Patna killing five persons. Apart from Bihar Police and paramilitary forces, a large number of Gujarat policemen were present to supervise the security arrangements.​


---------------

dear i dont have time for poster... i need stronger india ..by RG or NAMO or by you too if you can,,
if you want to discusee issue i am in......
if you on spreading election agenda i have some other good things to countrubute..
if you want to discuses any issue ..pos,neg, solution we can if not 
then i am out.. dont invovle me in your election campaign


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

pursuit of happiness said:


> ---------------
> 
> dear i dont have time for poster... i need stronger india ..by RG or NAMO or by you too if you can,,
> if you want to discusee issue i am in......
> if you on spreading election agenda i have some other good things to countrubute..
> if you want to discuses any issue ..pos,neg, solution we can if not
> then i am out.. dont invovle me in your election campaign



you are talking to a wrong guy then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

chak de INDIA said:


> you are talking to a wrong guy then


---
i know dear...
still though he could....
fsayed good day and over and out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @pursuit of happiness
> @Soumitra
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @jha
> @HariPrasad
> @JanjaWeed
> 
> *Tuesday, March 4, 2014*
> CNNIBN-CSDS Maharastra & Delhi Poll: #OperationPrimeMinister’s sobering effect...[/paste:font]
> 
> 
> 
> *MAHARASHTRA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The BJP-Shiv Sena-RPI (Athavale) alliance is expected to win 6-7 more seats than the ruling Congress-NCP combine in Maharashtra. According to CNN-IBN-Lokniti-CSDS election tracker, the BJP-Shiv Sena and RPI (A) alliance is projected to win 23-29 seats, if the Lok Sabha elections are held today.
> The ruling Congress-NCP combine is projected to get 16-22 seats according to the seat projections by Dr Rajeeva Kharandikar, Director, Chennai Mathematical Institute, Chennai Maharashtra has a total 48 Lok Sabha seats and others are expected to get 1-5 seats....
> According to survey conducted in the third week of February, the BJP-SS-RPI (A) is expected to get 42 per cent votes. The Congress-NCP alliance is likely to get 36 per cent votes.” (Source: CNNIBN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Cong-NCP alliance makes a 1% gain from the CNNIBN-CSDS Tracker Poll January while BJP-SS alliance loses 2% marginally. Nevertheless, though the vote gap margin still remains a very formidable 6%, the momentum trend is Cong-NCP up; BJP-SS down. Perhaps a hint of harmonization due to post-#OperationPrime Minister sting impact?
> But considering CNNIBN-CSDS has displayed a strong tendency of over-estimating the BJP and under-estimating the Congress as seen in the table providing their Chattisgarh projections vs actual results comparison, the battle could be much closer than CNNIBN-CSDS projects. If in Chattisgarh the actual vote gap was 0.6% while CNNIBN-CSDS projected a whopping 15%, then it maybe even safe on the basis of such track record to assume that Cong-NCP is coasting to replicate their performance of 2009 this year based on such a dubious trackrecord.
> Such a conjecture gains further credence from the fact that former BJP President and their Maharashra strong man, Nitin Gadkari met Raj Thackeray of the MNS last evening ostensibly to plead with him to not contest the Lok Sabha polls. For an alliance comfortably projected ahead by a whopping 6% over its nearest rival, this looks more an act of desperation by the NDA than any evidence of oozing of confidence. Desperation since it tantamounts to asking the politically astute Raj Thackeray to consider committing harakiri given that a MNS poor showing at the Lok Sabha hustings will perversely impact their performance for the Assembly polls scheduled just after the Lok Sabha polls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As pointed out by CNNIBN reporter on the ground herself during the telecast, the CNNIBN-CSDS vote projections does look at the face of it, unreal, if one goes by results of local body elections where the Cong and NCP contesting separately swept most of those local bodies who went to poll recently with the Congress looking particularly resilient. The last round of local body elections was conducted in just January this year was no exception as could be observed in the news report above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the span of just one month, BJP support plunged by 7% while its ally SS zoomed up by 5% for their alliance to make a net loss of 2%! Similarly the Congress witnesses 1% being chopped off their vote base in the same period but its ally, NCP gains 2% for their alliance to make a net gain of 1%! MNS similarly gains 2%! We may dismiss all these variations as just illusiions of their touted +/-3% statistical margin error. But how does one explain undecided voters zooming by 4% during the same period giving serious grounds for the robustness of the data to be questioned..
> CNNIBN-CSDS further portrays Raj Thackeray and MNS as the X factor. Accepting the data as it is, there could be a combination of other X factors. For example a Congress-BSP national alliance would make the contest razor tight. Then again, Raj Thackeray recently being present at Medha Patkar's rally should set off the rumour mill on fire whether an alliance between them can make a strong dent within the Mumbai-Thane-Pune region?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The choice of Prime Minister in the state is revealing. Modi’s popularity mysteriosly plunged by a massive 9% within the monthly tracker! Again - a hint of an act of harmonization at play? There is a couple of bad news for the NDA in these numbers, taken at face value. Firstly, only 12% of the respondents said that their vote is conditional by the choice of Prime Minister while an overwhelming said it would be conditional on the choice of candidates. There you have it – BJP’s attempt to turn the forthcoming Lok Sabha as a Presidential election has no takers at least in Maharashtra. While CNNIBN-CSDS hypes Modi is number one in popularity within the state, the combined popularity of Rahul Gandhi; Sonia Gandhi, ManMohan Singh and Sharad Pawar(UPA) gives Modi a run for his money!
> 
> 
> *DELHI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "According to CNN-IBN-Lokniti-CSDS election tracker both the AAP and BJP are expected to get 2-4 seats each in Delhi. The Congress is expected to get 0-2 seats according to the seat projection by Prof. Rajeeva Kharandikar, Director, Chennai Mathematical Institute, Chennai. The Congress seems to have slightly recovered from the devastating loss in Assembly elections in the last three months.
> The Aam Aadmi Party and the BJP are likely to have a neck and neck fight in the 7 Lok Sabha seats of Delhi in the coming elections. According to the survey, the AAP vote share has come down by a huge 13 per cent when compared to our previous survey conducted in January. In January the AAP had got 48 per cent vote share and the BJP had 30 per cent while the Congress had got a mere 16 per cent vote share.
> The popularity of the AAP seems to have taken a big hit in the last two months. The survey findings show that the BJP has gained 6 per cent votes and the Congress also has gained 6 per cent votes during the same period." (Source: CNNIBN)
> 
> In just one month, AAP vote share is projected to have plunged from a whopping 48% to 35% - a massive negative 12% swing but very predictably projected as trailing BJP by a mere 1%!!! CNNIBN-CSDS accordingly predicts a dead heat between the AAP and BJP with seat and vote shares split very evenly between the two! The Congress vote share spikes mysteriously by 6% that translates between 0-2 seats! The image conjured is that as if AAP is losing steam....
> 
> "The AAP has something to cheer about. Interestingly, it is still the most favoured choice of Delhiites, if the Assembly elections are once again held today. A whopping 46 per cent voters still back the AAP for the state Assembly. The BJP has got just 30 per cent and the Congress has got just 18 per cent votes for the Delhi assembly." (Source: CNNIBN)
> But then the survey predicts AAP will sweep the Delhi Assembly as and when held. This was an image Rajdeep Sardesai (maybe to adhere to the script handed to him by his sponsors) tried to conjure – mentioning again and again that AAP was a regional party confined to the National Capital Region (NCR)...But again even if these figures were taken as true, it is possible that AAP voters may take to voting Congress for Lok Sabha and AAP for Assembly which could be one of the X factors which not surprisingly Rajdeep Sardesai and Sandeep Shastry chose to ignore! What if AAP and the Congress were to strike an alliance in Delhi??? Can't it be an X factor? The possibility was overlooked by this duo! If Paswan and Modi can hug and kiss, why not AAP and Congress???
> 
> *AAP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, when we look at the panel discussion, it was not so much Maharashtra or Delhi the focus but AAP. Their aim was clear by another CNNIBN headline _“AAP declines in 6 states post January” _as portrayed in the table above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then this was based on data wherein respondents assumed by and large AAP was not a contestant in their respective states. But asked specifically if AAP were to contest would they vote for them, the potential of AAP as a vote getter is ably clear from the table above. Here lies the tale and why Mukesh Ambani controlled media like CNNIBN tries to mislead audience that AAP has lost steam and just has a regional reach!
> *CONCLUSION*
> 
> For a change, the panel discussion stayed mostly away from UPA-Congress bashing. This did not stop them from painting the Congress as sucked into a vortex of secular decline even when in Maharashtra the party was projected just 3% down from 2009 – well within CNNIBN-CSDS margin of error...It was also refreshing to note that Sandeep Shastry for much of the time wore his hat as a pollster, explaining the numbers and not espousing his own worldview of politics! The tone and tenor was more sombre than past that shows how much #OperationPrimeMinister sting has brought both pollsters and media down to earth due to loss of massive credibility. For the first time these jokers are realizing that their findings are closely documented, critiqued and increasingly to be flashed back at them as their track record though they try had to conceal their extremely chequered track record. So well done #OperationPrimeMinister and may your tribe increase!​




you should accept the fact it can once again be same or even more than Nov figure in favor for BJP. Other poll shows 30 seats for BJP sena. 

Maharashtra may vote for Shiv Sena and BJP in the Lok Sabha polls - Economic Times

Other poll predicts 27 for BJP and SS. 

So average comes to 28. For congress it is not more than 16-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Padhiye aur samajhiye....!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> you should accept the fact it can once again be same or even more than Nov figure in favor for BJP. Other poll shows 30 seats for BJP sena.
> 
> Maharashtra may vote for Shiv Sena and BJP in the Lok Sabha polls - Economic Times
> 
> Other poll predicts 27 for BJP and SS.
> 
> So average comes to 28. For congress it is not more than 16-17.


Sorry but Congress is gonna win. Your tea-seller is free to make samosas in my office canteen


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> Sorry but Congress is gonna win. Your tea-seller is free to make samosas in my office canteen


masla tea. green tea. ginger tea or BLACK tea ?
Congress is alll the way...


----------



## ExtraOdinary

pursuit of happiness said:


> masla tea. green tea. ginger tea or BLACK tea ?
> Congress is alll the way...


Lemon tea


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Modi insults India and curses Indians, Feku Modi says "Sabka Vinaash Hoga"
*
*People of India will fight back and say "Modi ka Vinaash Hoga"*


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Hockey player's son and former IPS officer join Congress in Jharkhand*

Hockey player's son and former IPS officer join Congress in Jharkhand - The Times of India


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Modi insults India and curses Indians, Feku Modi says "Sabka Vinaash Hoga"
> *
> *People of India will fight back and say "Modi ka Vinaash Hoga"*



what you have to say about times now expose on submarine scam, lutyens scam, defense deals scam, etc??

Times now is now RSS mouthpiece???

Jawab hai ki paisey nhi miley yeh jawab dene key??

now don't point out one or two BJPs scam, i just want as to what is your defense on these scam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> what you have to say about times now expose on submarine scam, lutyens scam, defense deals scam, etc??
> 
> Times now is now RSS mouthpiece???
> 
> Jawab hai ki paisey nhi miley yeh jawab dene key??
> 
> now don't point out one or two BJPs scam, i just want as to what is your defense on these scam.




Ignor him


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Modi insults India and curses Indians, Feku Modi says "Sabka Vinaash Hoga"
> *
> *People of India will fight back and say "Modi ka Vinaash Hoga"*


what your view on president security scam and submarine accident revelation ..?
more info on times now


----------



## kaykay

Preity Zinta Joins BJP. Will contest election against Priya Dutt from north central Mumbai.
Preity Zinta enters politics, to fight Lok Sabha election | Preity Zinta | Priya Dutt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Hockey player's son and former IPS officer join Congress in Jharkhand*
> 
> Hockey player's son and former IPS officer join Congress in Jharkhand - The Times of India


-- good for congress .. some one is joining them at least


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Parul said:


> Two officers died in fire on board submarine INS Sindhuratna, confirms Navy | NDTV.com
> 
> *FAMILIES OF The MARTYRS & ALL PATRIOTIC INDIANS WILL BRING VINASH TO TERRORIST CONGRESS PARTY. BLOOD OF THE NAVY OFFICERS IS ON TERRORIST PARTY - CONGRESS.** *




*Murkhta ki hud hoti hain, what congress have to do with a accident??*


Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India

Cables Responsible For Indian Submarine Accident: Reports

Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India


*BJP is chor party who even don't respect dead soldiers and have done coffin scam. Every patriotic Indian knows it and will not forgive BJP for it.*

*They even sacked serving navy chief just because he refused to salute the "keep" of NDA defence minister.*


----------



## pursuit of happiness

kaykay said:


> Preity Zinta Joins BJP. Will contest election against Priya Dutt from north central Mumbai.
> Preity Zinta enters politics, to fight Lok Sabha election | Preity Zinta | Priya Dutt


-- she will loose probably..
ms. dutt have good hold in that constituency and its old fort of congress



Bhai Zakir said:


> *Murkhta ki hud hoti hain, what congress have to do with a accident??*
> 
> 
> Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India--
> 
> Cables Responsible For Indian Submarine Accident: Reports
> 
> Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India
> 
> 
> *BJP is chor party who even don't respect dead soldiers and have done coffin scam. Every patriotic Indian knows it and will not forgive BJP for it.*
> 
> *They even sacked serving navy chief just because he refused to salute the "keep" of NDA defence minister.*


--

fire in battery section which was asked to repalced... but did not by ministry.. see times now debate they have full proof with documentation .. leeter by navy to defence minstry...no action taken..

-- ok bjp is chore party.. can we talk on point



Bhai Zakir said:


> *Murkhta ki hud hoti hain, what congress have to do with a accident??*
> 
> 
> Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India
> 
> Cables Responsible For Indian Submarine Accident: Reports
> 
> Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India
> 
> 
> *BJP is chor party who even don't respect dead soldiers and have done coffin scam. Every patriotic Indian knows it and will not forgive BJP for it.*
> 
> *They even sacked serving navy chief just because he refused to salute the "keep" of NDA defence minister.*


---------
*Murkhta ki hud hoti hain,,
please update yourself before speak...
watch times now torrent of scam it wil answer you question.. which are so foolish ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Murkhta ki hud hoti hain, what congress have to do with a accident??*
> 
> 
> Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India
> 
> Cables Responsible For Indian Submarine Accident: Reports
> 
> Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India
> 
> 
> *BJP is chor party who even don't respect dead soldiers and have done coffin scam. Every patriotic Indian knows it and will not forgive BJP for it.*
> 
> *They even sacked serving navy chief just because he refused to salute the "keep" of NDA defence minister.*



Zakir Bhai, The incident happened because of old expired batteries. Naval chief had written 3 letters to Antony in past couple of years but he paid no heed to the request resulting in the accident. Worst part is, the batteries are manufactured in India itself yet we had to lose two of our Naval officers. May they R.I.P!!
But defense ministry now has to answer why did they ignored the Naval Chief's request of few hundred crores worth of upgrades specially when they approved 1200 crores for luxury helicopters for personal use without any delays. Is it not extremely shameful?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Murkhta ki hud hoti hain, what congress have to do with a accident??*
> 
> 
> Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India
> 
> Cables Responsible For Indian Submarine Accident: Reports
> 
> Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India
> 
> 
> *BJP is chor party who even don't respect dead soldiers and have done coffin scam. Every patriotic Indian knows it and will not forgive BJP for it.*
> 
> *They even sacked serving navy chief just because he refused to salute the "keep" of NDA defence minister.*


----------------
please see the full picture....
Bodies of Navy officers handed over to families - The Hindu
The two officers were the first who swung into action as the fire broke out. Sources said Manoranjan Kumar, who was on watch duty on Wednesday night,* first spotted the fire in the battery pit area in compartment number three*. He immediately activated the fire-fighting machinery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Murkhta ki hud hoti hain, what congress have to do with a accident??*



*Chaploosi ki hadd hoti hai*

*A K antony is a congressi and the current defence minister. . when Naval Chief informed him twice. . then what the fook this Tattony was doing ? and being the DM whom should we hold responsible for this miserable condition of our armed forces ??*

*Chaatne me itna magshool na ho jao ke humare soldiers ki jaan ki koi value hi na bache*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kaykay said:


> Preity Zinta Joins BJP. Will contest election against Priya Dutt from north central Mumbai.
> Preity Zinta enters politics, to fight Lok Sabha election | Preity Zinta | Priya Dutt




*1.) Yet another criminal inducted by the BJP.*

*2.) It also shows that in BJP have not got any good leader even in 2014 and doing gimmick in elections. With cheap and flop thumka girl.*

*3.) She is flop and finished with no credibility left in the past she was with Congress and even campaigned for Congress but as she became criminal congress kicked her out*.


Shah Rukh Khan and Preity Zinta to campaign for Congress - The Times of India

Shah Rukh, Preity to campaign for Congress - Lok Sabha Election news - Rediff.com

Preity Zinta faces non-bailable arrest warrant for bounced cheque

Preity Zinta faces non-bailable arrest warrant for bounced cheque of 18 lakh | NDTV.com

http://www.firstpost.com/bollywood/...ai-court-in-cheque-bouncing-case-1180857.html

Preity Zinta faces arrest in cheque bounce case, non-bailable warrant issued - Financial Express

HC refuses to quash cheque bouncing case against Preity Zinta | The Indian Express

Mumbai: HC refuses to quash cheque bouncing case against Preity Zinta

*4.) Preity Zinta is bankrupt and she is on bid to do anything for money*

She has asked friends to help her lease out her current apartment. 

It is being suggested that Preity will move into a new apartment and *use the funds she makes out of rent to settle some of her dues.*

Preity to lease out her Khar flat? - The Times of India


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Govt issues fresh guidelines on medical care to rape victims, ends two-finger test - The Times of India

*Govt issues fresh guidelines on medical care to rape victims, ends two-finger test*

good move but again.. 
after satya mev jayate.. and amir khan,,
GOI needs either RGs guidance ( for LPG cap , ordinance on SC ruling on coniveted legislatures ) 
only powerful and peole at high ladders voice is heard it seems
after nirbhaya case too .. GOI took so much time to come with such simple and imp decision....
congrasts to GOI at least they wake up..



Bhai Zakir said:


> *1.) Yet another criminal inducted by the BJP.*
> 
> *2.) It also shows that in BJP have not got any good leader even in 2014 and doing gimmick in elections. With cheap and flop thumka girl.*
> 
> *3.) She is flop and finished with no credibility left in the past she was with Congress and even campaigned for Congress but as she became criminal congress kicked her out*.
> 
> 
> Shah Rukh Khan and Preity Zinta to campaign for Congress - The Times of India
> 
> Shah Rukh, Preity to campaign for Congress - Lok Sabha Election news - Rediff.com
> 
> Preity Zinta faces non-bailable arrest warrant for bounced cheque
> 
> Preity Zinta faces non-bailable arrest warrant for bounced cheque of 18 lakh | NDTV.com
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/bollywood/...ai-court-in-cheque-bouncing-case-1180857.html
> 
> Preity Zinta faces arrest in cheque bounce case, non-bailable warrant issued - Financial Express
> 
> HC refuses to quash cheque bouncing case against Preity Zinta | The Indian Express
> 
> Mumbai: HC refuses to quash cheque bouncing case against Preity Zinta
> 
> *4.) Preity Zinta is bankrupt and she is on bid to do anything for money*
> 
> She has asked friends to help her lease out her current apartment.
> 
> It is being suggested that Preity will move into a new apartment and *use the funds she makes out of rent to settle some of her dues.*
> 
> Preity to lease out her Khar flat? - The Times of India


-------------

agreed ..ms. dutta cant be compare with PZ
waht about submarine issue and president security,,
for submarine batteries decison still pending after 3 letters by chief
but urban developnent minitry over rule president and IB and decision to convert land use in days ..
your view on this ?


----------



## jbond197

Bhai Zakir said:


> *1.) Yet another criminal inducted by the BJP.*
> 
> *2.) It also shows that in BJP have not got any good leader even in 2014 and doing gimmick in elections. With cheap and flop thumka girl.*
> 
> *3.) She is flop and finished with no credibility left in the past she was with Congress and even campaigned for Congress but as she became criminal congress kicked her out*.
> 
> 
> Shah Rukh Khan and Preity Zinta to campaign for Congress - The Times of India
> 
> Shah Rukh, Preity to campaign for Congress - Lok Sabha Election news - Rediff.com
> 
> Preity Zinta faces non-bailable arrest warrant for bounced cheque
> 
> Preity Zinta faces non-bailable arrest warrant for bounced cheque of 18 lakh | NDTV.com
> 
> Preity Zinta appears before HC in cheque-bouncing case | Firstpost
> 
> Preity Zinta faces arrest in cheque bounce case, non-bailable warrant issued - Financial Express
> 
> HC refuses to quash cheque bouncing case against Preity Zinta | The Indian Express
> 
> Mumbai: HC refuses to quash cheque bouncing case against Preity Zinta
> 
> *4.) Preity Zinta is bankrupt and she is on bid to do anything for money*
> 
> She has asked friends to help her lease out her current apartment.
> 
> It is being suggested that Preity will move into a new apartment and *use the funds she makes out of rent to settle some of her dues.*
> 
> Preity to lease out her Khar flat? - The Times of India



What about Priya Dutt who used her influence to keep her criminal brother out on extended parole??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

pursuit of happiness said:


> ----------------
> please see the full picture....
> Bodies of Navy officers handed over to families - The Hindu
> The two officers were the first who swung into action as the fire broke out. Sources said Manoranjan Kumar, who was on watch duty on Wednesday night,* first spotted the fire in the battery pit area in compartment number three*. He immediately activated the fire-fighting machinery.




All Feku fans are so fool or they are just making it up??????????

And even if it was due to the batteries how the congress is responsible?

*Just go and read the official release of Indian Navy clearly stating that the accident is due to the Cable fire*

Cable fire led to INS Sindhuratna mishap - The Times of India

*"The Board of Inquiry (BoI) into the February 26 mishap has found that the fire in INS Sindhuratna was caused due to problems in the cable and not the battery compartment, as was being feared earlier, Navy officials said."*

Fire in cables led to INS Sindhuratna accident: Navy | Business Line

Fire in cables led to INS Sindhuratna mishap: Navy | NDTV.com


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@Bhai Zakir 
ans on submarine and president security issuue


----------



## Bhai Zakir

jbond197 said:


> What about Priya Dutt who used her influence to keep her criminal brother out on extended parole??



Agar aap ko itna pata hota to aap, akalmand na kehlate.

There is so much fight and dispute with Priya Dutt and Sanjay Dutt. They can't see each other. Its just in some public space they pose friendly but otherwise *both the sisters are not in with the talking terms with the Sanjay Dutt.*

Because Sanay Dutt is a alcoholic, drug addict, womanizer (He have done *3 legal marriages* while dozens of affairs) and *always work against the interest and reputation of the family. *


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Sorry but Congress is gonna win. Your tea-seller is free to make samosas in my office canteen




It remains to be seen whether Tea seller sells samosa or Bar girl goes back to her business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> All Feku fans are so fool or they are just making it up??????????
> 
> And even if it was due to the batteries how the congress is responsible?
> 
> *Just go and read the official release of Indian Navy clearly stating that the accident is due to the Cable fire*
> 
> Cable fire led to INS Sindhuratna mishap - The Times of India
> 
> *"The Board of Inquiry (BoI) into the February 26 mishap has found that the fire in INS Sindhuratna was caused due to problems in the cable and not the battery compartment, as was being feared earlier, Navy officials said."*
> 
> Fire in cables led to INS Sindhuratna accident: Navy | Business Line
> 
> Fire in cables led to INS Sindhuratna mishap: Navy | NDTV.com


----------
due you have comprehensions problem ?
navy is right fire due to cable fire but where...?
"The cable fire was restricted to "starboard (right) side" of the sailors' accommodation in the middle-section of the submarine's third compartment, which has the galley on top and the battery pit at the bottom."

if you understand electric system.. if there is problem in batteries ...they will be dangers to system which includes cables...
i gace you link of the hindu which is anytime more reliable...
*"Sources said Manoranjan Kumar, who was on watch duty on Wednesday night, first spotted the fire in the battery pit area in compartment number three."*
they are specific with officer name quoted....
Bodies of Navy officers handed over to families - The Hindu



Bhai Zakir said:


> Agar aap ko itna pata hota to aap, akalmand na kehlate.
> 
> There is so much fight and dispute with Priya Dutt and Sanjay Dutt. They can't see each other. Its just in some public space they pose friendly but otherwise *both the sisters are not in with the talking terms with the Sanjay Dutt.*
> 
> Because Sanay Dutt is a alcoholic, drug addict, womanizer (He have done *3 legal marriages* while dozens of affairs) and *always work against the interest and reputation of the family. *


--
dont open pandora box... it wil hurt ,.. there are more imp issue than mr and mrs. dutt and Pzinta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Differences in Bihar BJP over alliance with Paswan's LJP*

*Top Upper caste leaders specially Brahmins, Bhumihar and Thakur boycotts Modi rally*

*When they can show their displeasure an boycott openly in the media and to Modi one can easily guess what they will do in the field.   *

*BJP in Bihar is doomed as the cunning Paswan have got all the seats that have his caste votes but BJP will not benefit even a single seat with him. *

*On the other hand sabotage by the BJP leaders will cost Modi 5-8 seats. *

Lok Sabha polls: Differences in Bihar BJP over alliance with Paswan's LJP

Bihar BJP leaders skip Modi rally in Muzaffarpur over tie-up with Paswan - The Times of India

Bihar BJP Leaders Skip Modi Rally over New Allies -The New Indian Express

Ram Vilas Paswan upsets caste equations, Bihar leaders skip Modi rally - The Times of India

Lok Sabha polls: Differences in Bihar BJP over alliance with Paswan's LJP


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Murkhta ki hud hoti hain, what congress have to do with a accident??*
> 
> 
> Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India
> 
> Cables Responsible For Indian Submarine Accident: Reports
> 
> Fire in cables led to accident in submarine INS Sindhuratna, Navy says - The Times of India
> 
> 
> *BJP is chor party who even don't respect dead soldiers and have done coffin scam. Every patriotic Indian knows it and will not forgive BJP for it.*
> 
> *They even sacked serving navy chief just because he refused to salute the "keep" of NDA defence minister.*



Sickular Congress ki Sarkar hai, _BHAI ZAKIR, WE ALL KNOW YOUR MURKTHA HAS NO HUD_. Defense ministry was warned of the expected tragedy which was ignored...The Corrupt Congressi Scumbags to save their face, can put there blame on other things. Defense Minister should answer to the people of India & the families of the martyr... its just because of the careless attitude of the ministry we lost our heroes.

#Torrentofscams 

*Expose 1: The Lutyens scam*

*The biggest scam of UPA2 - the Lutyens scam - a massive land scam, has threatened to compromise the security of the first citizen of India - the President, to serve the interests of a private party. At the heart of this scam is a 22.95 acres close to the Rashtrapati Bhavan. The Intelligence Bureau (IB) and the President's office have raised alarm bells about the proposed uber-luxury apartment complex. The Lutyens scam explodes on Prime Minister's doorstep. So, did the Prime Minister's office choose to look the other way?*

Expose 1: The Lutyens scam-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


*Expose 2: Antony knew, but didn't care enough*

TIMES NOW exposes how three reminders were sent from the Western Command to the Ministry of Defence asking for new batteries for India's submarines including INS Sindhuratna which faced an accident off Mumbai coast recently in which 2 officers died and 7 others injured. TIMES NOW exposes how Defence Minister AK Antony ignored repeated warnings from the Navy on outdated batteries. Had the Defence Minister not sat on these requests, Navy officer Lieutenant Manoranjan Kumar and fellow officer Lt Commander Kapish Muwal would have been alive today. Admiral DK Joshi resigned as Navy Chief after the accident onboard INS Sindhuratna.

Expose 2: Antony knew, but didn't care enough-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


*Exposes 3: Why hasn't India gone after Italy?*

Two years ago when TIMES NOW, for the first time, exposed irregularities in the AgustaWestland deal, the Government conveniently washed its hands off. Today, the Rs 3600 crore chopper deal stands cancelled but our Government's soft stand to recover a whopping Rs 1226 crore which is lying with Milan banks has raised fresh questions. Is this money - Rs 1226 crore - nothing but loose change for a Government which has not even bothered to blacklist the Italian firm? And, what explains the sudden and strangely soft treatment from the Government towards Italy?

Exposes 3: Why hasn't India gone after Italy?-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


*Expose 4: Jet engines kickbacks scam*

The Jet engine kickbacks scam is expose number 4 tonight.. Defence Minister A K Antony has ordered a CBI probe into allegations that UK firm Rolls Royce paid bribes to HAL officials to clinch the Jet engine kickbacks deals. But, the government woke up only after the UK Serious Fraud Office arrested prominent arms dealer Sudhir Choudhrie last month. Sudhir Chaudhrie -- a politically connected man was allowed to get away on two occassions by the CBI in the past.

Expose 4: Jet engines kickbacks scam-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440529917487243264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440529309187313664*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Murkhta ki hud hoti hain, what congress have to do with a accident??




Congress does corruption and provides substandard materials to armed forces that is why Soldier dies.




Bhai Zakir said:


> BJP is chor party who even don't respect dead soldiers and have done coffin scam. Every patriotic Indian knows it and will not forgive BJP for it.




Coffin is a very small value amount. The approval is done at officers level and do not go to Minister for approval. That is why till date inspite of best efforts, CBI could prove nothing and have to close the case against politicians (i.e George Ferdinand). Official involved were already already punished.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

NDA to won atleast 35 seats in Bihar now after All sickular parties(Cong, RJD and JDU) will contest alone. LOLs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Differences in Bihar BJP over alliance with Paswan's LJP*
> 
> *Top Upper caste leaders specially Brahmins, Bhumihar and Thakur boycotts Modi rally*
> 
> *When they can show their displeasure an boycott openly in the media and to Modi one can easily guess what they will do in the field.   *
> 
> *BJP in Bihar is doomed as the cunning Paswan have got all the seats that have his caste votes but BJP will not benefit even a single seat with him. *
> 
> *On the other hand sabotage by the BJP leaders will cost Modi 5-8 seats. *
> 
> Lok Sabha polls: Differences in Bihar BJP over alliance with Paswan's LJP
> 
> Bihar BJP leaders skip Modi rally in Muzaffarpur over tie-up with Paswan - The Times of India
> 
> Bihar BJP Leaders Skip Modi Rally over New Allies -The New Indian Express
> 
> Ram Vilas Paswan upsets caste equations, Bihar leaders skip Modi rally - The Times of India
> 
> Lok Sabha polls: Differences in Bihar BJP over alliance with Paswan's LJP


----

bhai zakir aaap ka focus change ho raha hai..
please reply parul post which i also mentioned...
she put in detail
let be on topic of submarine and president security atleast ..
i hope you regard national security , defense, defense personnel life more than bihar politics


----------



## Bhai Zakir

pursuit of happiness said:


> ----------
> due you have comprehensions problem ?
> navy is right fire due to cable fire but where...?
> "The cable fire was restricted to "starboard (right) side" of the sailors' accommodation in the middle-section of the submarine's third compartment, which has the galley on top and the battery pit at the bottom."
> 
> if you understand electric system.. if there is problem in batteries ...they will be dangers to system which includes cables...
> i gace you link of the hindu which is anytime more reliable...
> *"Sources said Manoranjan Kumar, who was on watch duty on Wednesday night, first spotted the fire in the battery pit area in compartment number three."*
> they are specific with officer name quoted....
> Bodies of Navy officers handed over to families - The Hindu



Akal ke andhe, *ur talking about a cheap emotional blame from a news from 1st March and i am referring to the official statement of the Indian Navy after The Board of Inquiry (BoI). *

Fire in cables led to INS Sindhuratna mishap: Navy | NDTV.com

Fire in cables led to INS Sindhuratna accident: Navy | Business Line
*
Do u know the difference between a blame/rumor and official statement of Indian Navy after The Board of Inquiry (BoI)???*


----------



## pursuit of happiness

kaykay said:


> NDA to won atleast 35 seats in Bihar now after All sickular parties(Cong, RJD and JDU) will contest alone. LOLs


---
no dear there is wave of RG .SG.. congres will wipe out.. nitish, modi.
lalu also with g8 force..
people of bihar still miss golden days of lalu and congress govet in past..
they want it backk


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> BREAKING: Congress will contest alone in Bihar. Means all 3 'sikular' parties (Cong, JDU and RJD) will contest alone.
> NDA will clean sweep Bihar now. No one will stop. @jha



Not so fast sir jee.. JD-U and RJD have their own strongholds. Score will be ~ 25.


----------



## 45'22'

kaykay said:


> NDA to won atleast 35 seats in Bihar now after All sickular parties(Cong, RJD and JDU) will contest alone. LOLs


rjd and congress will contest together


----------



## Bhai Zakir

pursuit of happiness said:


> ----
> 
> bhai zakir aaap ka focus change ho raha hai..
> please reply parul post which i also mentioned...
> she put in detail
> let be on topic of submarine and president security atleast ..
> i hope you regard national security , defense, defense personnel life more than bihar politics



Are u blind or what?? I have already replied that and just scroll up to read the response.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> Akal ke andhe, *ur talking about a cheap emotional blame from a news from 1st March and i am referring to the official statement of the Indian Navy after The Board of Inquiry (BoI). *
> 
> Fire in cables led to INS Sindhuratna mishap: Navy | NDTV.com
> 
> Fire in cables led to INS Sindhuratna accident: Navy | Business Line
> *Do u know the difference between a blame/rumor and official statement of Indian Navy after The Board of Inquiry (BoI)???*


---- read english link of hindu please ....
iska matlab hai ki
aag/jwala batteri (see hindi dictin) ke kkashh se nikali..
now you get it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Modi insults India and curses Indians, Feku Modi says "Sabka Vinaash Hoga"




Why are you upset with Sabka Vikas? Do you want only Mullah Vikas in Taliban style?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> Akal ke andhe, *ur talking about a cheap emotional blame from a news from 1st March and i am referring to the official statement of the Indian Navy after The Board of Inquiry (BoI). *
> 
> Fire in cables led to INS Sindhuratna mishap: Navy | NDTV.com
> 
> Fire in cables led to INS Sindhuratna accident: Navy | Business Line
> *Do u know the difference between a blame/rumor and official statement of Indian Navy after The Board of Inquiry (BoI)???*


---
bhai your claim was... 

fire was not in battery pit so i gave link of march 1 hindu which negate your claim ..
board of enq of nacy is right as fire in cable... but how it came ... started from battery section right...
see why navy chif is says on this 
*Expose 2: Antony knew, but didn't care enough*

TIMES NOW exposes how three reminders were sent from the Western Command to the Ministry of Defence asking for new batteries for India's submarines including INS Sindhuratna which faced an accident off Mumbai coast recently in which 2 officers died and 7 others injured. TIMES NOW exposes how Defence Minister AK Antony ignored repeated warnings from the Navy on outdated batteries. Had the Defence Minister not sat on these requests, Navy officer Lieutenant Manoranjan Kumar and fellow officer Lt Commander Kapish Muwal would have been alive today. Admiral DK Joshi resigned as Navy Chief after the accident onboard INS Sindhuratna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

45'22' said:


> rjd and congress will contest together


Not really. Its almost confirm now. RJD tried to make alliance from past few days but today RJD almost made it clear that no more alliance after Congress feels Lalu's seat sharing offer as 'Humiliation'. RJD actually wanted to give many seats to Congress where they are sure to lose. Congress demanding some seats which are stronghold of Lalu and Lalu is not agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

HariPrasad said:


> Why are you upset with Sabka Vikas? Do you want only Mullah Vikas in Taliban style?


--- dear it hurts.. dont put words like mullah
then some use for sicular thing... they make rai ka pahad...
anyways they are our bros including bhai and fsayed the poster guy


----------



## HariPrasad

pursuit of happiness said:


> after satya mev jayate.. and amir khan,,




This blind and deaf government need to told them every thing by government.


----------



## 45'22'

kaykay said:


> Not really. Its almost confirm now. RJD tried to make alliance from past few days but today RJD almost made it clear that no more alliance after Congress feels Lalu's seat sharing offer as 'Humiliation'. RJD actually wanted to give many seats to Congress where they are sure to lose. Congress demanding some seats which are stronghold of Lalu and Lalu is not agree.


was watching a news channel 
it said,they have agreed
out of the 3 seats that congress was demanding lalu has agreed to give one

they will soon announce their pre poll alliance


----------



## SarthakGanguly

HariPrasad said:


> Why are you upset with Sabka Vikas? Do you want only Mullah Vikas in Taliban style?


Nope. 
Only Parivaar Vikas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Preity Zinta is bankrupt and she is on bid to do anything for money




Bankrupt people can Join BJP. To join congress a huge sum of money is required in pocket. Parliamnt tickets are literary 
auctioned

'Congress sold poll ticket for Rs 2.5 crore'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*Alliance with RJD may be sealed today: Congress sources*

*Alliance with RJD may be sealed today: Congress sources*


----------



## Bhai Zakir

kaykay said:


> NDA to won atleast *35 seats in Bihar* now after All sickular parties(Cong, RJD and JDU) will contest alone. LOLs




   



*Paswan have only 3% votes of his caste and upper caste votes are few on top of it the upper caste are angry with the BJP for getting a opportunistic like paswan who till yesterday was abusing BJP, Modi and upper caste.*


Bihar BJP leaders skip Modi rally in Muzaffarpur over tie-up with Paswan - The Times of India

Bihar BJP Leaders Skip Modi Rally over New Allies -The New Indian Express

Lok Sabha polls: Differences in Bihar BJP over alliance with Paswan's LJP

Lok Sabha polls: Differences in Bihar BJP over alliance with Paswan's LJP

BJP ki halat hogi, Chaubey ji, chabbey banne chale aur dubey bankar laute 

*BJP or Modi can forgive or forget Paswan for its abuses and insults but the Upper caste in Bihar can not forgive and Forget Paswan for the insults and abuses to upper castes by Paswan.*


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Lalu Literary told congress. Yeh tickets hai. Lena hai to lo varna Bhad mai jao. 

Earlier Mamta had done same. Unilaterally announced ticket sharing and ask congress to accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*September 2013*

Ram Vilas Paswan- "Worried over falling stock due to BJP remaining out of power in the last 10 years, RSS forced the BJP to declare Narendra Modi in place of L K Advani as Prime Ministerial candidate. But, it will not help RSS as *there is not even the remotest chance that the BJP will come to power after the 2014 elections".

August 2013*

Ram Vilas Paswan- "For Modi to hoist the flag in Bhuj and deliver a parallel Independence Day speech undermines country's democracy and is not befitting. BJP is Bharat Jalao Party. BJP is just a channel. The transmitter is actually RSS. What Modi did in Bhuj by holding a parallel Independence Day address is *condemnable and weakens democracy of India.*"

*May 2010*

Ram Vilas Paswan slammed Modi's comments on Dalits- *"Atrocities on dalits are on rise in Gujarat and it is an anti-dalit government. Untouchability, exploitation and harassment of dalits have become rampant in the state. 

Caste system is being used for vote bank politics, which is deeprooted and is necessary to eradicate it soon for the welfare of Dalits."*

*April 2002*

Paswan had quit as Union Coal and Mines just ahead of the Opposition’s censure motion moved in the LOk Sabha on the Gujarat violence.

Paswan then-"I did what I felt was right. I don't want to comment on what I will do if Modi resigns."

A timeline of Paswan's comments on Modi

*Paswan calls BJP as "Bharat Jalao Party*"

Bharat Jalao Party - In-A-Gist Search

Aug 2013: Paswan said BJP was Bharat Jalao Party! All fair at election time? How long can these netas fool the voters? @firstpostin : PrinceKumariit

http://news.frrole.com/topic/Bharat%2BJalao%2BParty


*Paswan attacks Modi, says media giving too much hype to him*

Paswan attacks Modi, says media giving too much hype to him


----------



## pursuit of happiness

HariPrasad said:


> This blind and deaf government need to told them every thing by government.


-- ya but only by RG or Akhan
they become deaf to NGO, specialist in field ,IAS-IPS guys
the mas


Bhai Zakir said:


> *September 2013*
> 
> Ram Vilas Paswan- "Worried over falling stock due to BJP remaining out of power in the last 10 years, RSS forced the BJP to declare Narendra Modi in place of L K Advani as Prime Ministerial candidate. But, it will not help RSS as *there is not even the remotest chance that the BJP will come to power after the 2014 elections".
> 
> August 2013*
> 
> Ram Vilas Paswan- "For Modi to hoist the flag in Bhuj and deliver a parallel Independence Day speech undermines country's democracy and is not befitting. BJP is Bharat Jalao Party. BJP is just a channel. The transmitter is actually RSS. What Modi did in Bhuj by holding a parallel Independence Day address is *condemnable and weakens democracy of India.*"
> 
> *May 2010*
> 
> Ram Vilas Paswan slammed Modi's comments on Dalits- *"Atrocities on dalits are on rise in Gujarat and it is an anti-dalit government. Untouchability, exploitation and harassment of dalits have become rampant in the state.
> 
> Caste system is being used for vote bank politics, which is deeprooted and is necessary to eradicate it soon for the welfare of Dalits."*
> 
> *April 2002*
> 
> Paswan had quit as Union Coal and Mines just ahead of the Opposition’s censure motion moved in the LOk Sabha on the Gujarat violence.
> 
> Paswan then-"I did what I felt was right. I don't want to comment on what I will do if Modi resigns."
> 
> A timeline of Paswan's comments on Modi
> 
> *Paswan calls BJP as "Bharat Jalao Party*"
> 
> Bharat Jalao Party - In-A-Gist Search
> 
> Aug 2013: Paswan said BJP was Bharat Jalao Party! All fair at election time? How long can these netas fool the voters? @firstpostin : PrinceKumariit
> 
> http://news.frrole.com/topic/Bharat%2BJalao%2BParty
> 
> 
> *Paswan attacks Modi, says media giving too much hype to him*
> 
> Paswan attacks Modi, says media giving too much hype to him


---
bhai wahat your view on president secuirty scam?
do you think urban devl ministry can over ride president and IB for private gain?
Expose 1: The Lutyens scam-News-Exclusives-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos
he biggest scam of UPA2 - the Lutyens scam - a massive land scam, has threatened to compromise the security of the first citizen of India - the President, to serve the interests of a private party. At the heart of this scam is a 22.95 acres close to the Rashtrapati Bhavan. The Intelligence Bureau (IB) and the President's office have raised alarm bells about the proposed uber-luxury apartment complex. The Lutyens scam explodes on Prime Minister's doorstep. So, did the Prime Minister's office choose to look the other way?



jha said:


>


this is the way UPA take decision..
remember how LPG cap 9- 12 done ..
same like that ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Paswan have only 3% votes of his caste and upper caste votes are few on top of it the upper caste are angry with the BJP for getting a opportunistic like paswan who till yesterday was abusing BJP, Modi and upper caste.




If Paswan has 3% vote and his alliance with BJP is not going to help BJP than being a congress supporter you should be happy. On the contrary you seems to be worried.


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## HariPrasad

Congress get muslims slaughtered but some seller of Muslims sentimates still favor congress on dead body of their brothers.

Hashimpura massacre of muslims and P.Chidambarams role in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


--

you mean last 60 yrs no Indira G, Rajiv G, Sonia G... did not worked for them?
nice poster.. i thick fsayed shred trade secret .. which software?
what is your view on president security scam link already given ?


----------



## jha

*Congress Leaders Against Alliance with TRS*

*Congress Leaders Against Alliance with TRS -The New Indian Express*


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


---
rahul ji aye hai aapke dukh sunane ,,,
par ye ,
dukh diye kisne....?
pehechan kaun ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


bhai your view on president securiy scam


----------



## Parul

So now Mr. Nandan Nilekani has completed all the criteria to be called "secular"... Any doubts??? Courtesy :- Pappu-G 








Bhai Zakir said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Paswan calls BJP as "Bharat Jalao Party"




You see this is a lesson for Others. Who hate and abuse Modi have to chant NAMO Namah. No body is an exception. After some time you will be seen on forum chanting NAMO NAMO.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


i am sure congress will give ticket to karuna ji .. right.. as she is sanskari .. let see...
rakhi -she is item girl as professional ....which is alllowed legally..
she is citizen of india first...because india first...perosn secondary...
but in congress its reverse i think

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

pursuit of happiness said:


> bhai your view on president securiy scam



Try chatting with the Bots on Nimbuzz. you'll get better responses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


>



Food security Bill costs whopping Rs. 1.3 lakh crore to the GOI......

Now only God knows that how much will Free Health care cost to govt.???

Paisa iska baap dega kya c*****???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


------------
Dont talk of sanskars..
want to see sanskar of congress party.
a person who represent CONGRESS to media and public 
please see
note:adult content 
sex in court premise ( that too SC /HC i think ) .............is horrible 
and you know they defend that tooo




Abhishek Manu Singhvi CD row: 'Sex with lawyer was consensual' - daily.bhaskar.com

now he is official spokesperson of congress 
Abhishek Manu Singhvi is back as Congress spokesperson after CD row | NDTV.com
what an reward for patriotic work and sanskars 

*---
and our navy personnel die in reward..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> Food security Bill costs whopping Rs. 1.3 lakh crore to the GOI......
> 
> Now only God knows that how much will Free Health care cost to govt.???
> 
> Paisa iska baap dega kya c*****???


---
they dont have money for defense of 20kcr (rafael deal, sumarine batteris ) and talking 1.3 lK 
some one is in air
they know they dont have to implment it ..so who cares how much it cost



Bhai Zakir said:


>


--
*Har Hath Lolipop *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

@Bhai Zakir 
@ExtraOdinary 
@Guynextdoor2 
@jha 
@Soumitra 
@pursuit of happiness 
@JanjaWeed 
@HariPrasad 

India's Muslims wary of Narendra Modi - The Times of India

LUCKNOW: Salim Shah was cooking egg and chicken rolls on a dusty side street here when India's most controversial national politician flew to a nearby park in a red helicopter and addressed hundreds of thousands of screaming supporters.

Shah said he and his 12-year-old son, who sliced boiled eggs by Shah's side, were too busy to attend the rally. But when asked how he intended to vote in what many observers believe is the most consequential Indian election since 1977, Shah gave a brief shrug.

Shah is a Muslim; the nearby candidate wasNarendra Modi, a Hindu nationalist whose relationship with Muslims has been fraught; and India is a country long riven by religious divisions.

"I'm inclined to support Modi," Shah said quietly. "It looks like he's going to win, and why waste your vote by voting for someone who is not going to win?"

Shah's simple question could help determine whether India has a government divided among myriad regional power brokers or one dominated by Modi and his right-of-center Bharatiya Janata Party, or BJP.

Modi's trip to Lucknow on Sunday was the final major event of the pre-election season. India's Election Commission is expected to announce this week the date for national elections, which will be held in April and May.

Polls show that Modi is the nation's most popular politician, but that may not be enough for him to win because political power in India is split among a vast collection of regional parties.

If Modi's party can win here in Uttar Pradesh, India's most populous state, he will be likely to have the mandate he needs to become Prime Minister and undertake the wrenching economic overhauls he has said India must undergo to return to the fast economic growth that at one point poised the country as a democratic rival to China. He has visited the state eight times, and he installed his closest aide to oversee his operation here.

There is an old political saying in India that the way to Delhi goes through Lucknow, the capital of Uttar Pradesh. From an American point of view, Uttar Pradesh has it all: the electoral heft of a California-Ohio-Michigan combination, the uncertainty of a Florida recount, the political tricks of a South Carolina primary and the stark community divisions of Mississippi.

Disgust with the present government and disappointment with the Gandhi political dynasty are so widespread that Modi comes to the election with a huge advantage. But the scale of his success depends in part on whether he can persuade Muslims like Shah to support his candidacy, a difficult challenge. Muslims make up about 14 percent of the country's population, and they have been a crucial part of the support base of the governing party, Indian National Congress, for years.

Modi was chief minister of Gujarat state in 2002 when riots broke out after a Muslim mob set fire to a train carrying Hindu pilgrims, killing 58. Hindu mobs then attacked Muslim neighborhoods over several days.

More than 1,000 people died, mostly Muslims, and women were raped and children burned alive as the police stood by. Modi was never charged in connection with the riots, but some of his close associates were convicted of inciting violence.

He has been linked with a police assassination squad that mostly targeted Muslims. And he spent much of his career rising through the ranks of a right-wing Hindu social organization tied to deadly attacks on Muslims.

Given this history, many Muslim leaders in India say they will neither forgive nor forget Modi's role in the 2002 Gujarat riots. Shakeel Ahmad, chairman of the Islamic Relief Committee of Gujarat, said Modi's political success resulted from demonizing Muslims.

"Modi survives on hatred," Ahmad said in an interview last year.

Syed Husain Afsar, editor of a Muslim-oriented news website in Lucknow, said few Muslims in Uttar Pradesh would vote for Modi.

"This is an election tactic," Afsar said. "Everyone knows he's not secular."

But Modi has presided over an economy in Gujarat that is among the strongest in India, and he has promised to bring to the rest of the country his economic expertise. Few political observers believe he will win over many Muslims, but his outreach could persuade vital regional leaders, who themselves have large Muslim constituencies, that he is an acceptable partner.

"Modi's campaign has been strikingly devoid of anti-Muslim rhetoric," Ashutosh Varshney, a professor of international studies at Brown University, wrote in an emailed response to questions. "Whether that is a sign of ideological evolution remains unclear, but at the very least it is part of a considered strategic decision."

Top Bharatiya Janata Party officials have even suggested that the party could apologize to Muslims for past actions. In his speech Sunday, Modi pointed out that Gujarati Muslims are so much more prosperous than those in Uttar Pradesh that a far greater share in Gujarat apply to undertake the hajj, the pilgrimage to Mecca, an important tenet of the Islamic faith.

"For the BJP," Modi said of his party, "secularism is an article of faith. It is to unite people and bring development."

Modi has become so confident about his overall prospects that he all but ignored his chief national rival, Rahul Gandhi. Instead, he looked out upon a sea of mostly male party enthusiasts clad in orange, a color associated with Hinduism, at a park here. He slyly mocked Mulayam Singh Yadav, a local political leader who has long been a favorite of Muslims. "Neta Ji," he said in a teasing, sing-song voice, using a widely-used nickname for Yadav. Where is your state's electricity, Modi asked, or its desperately needed jobs?

Mohammad Jaffar Ali, a 27-year-old stockbroker who lives in a Muslim enclave in Lucknow, acknowledged hours after the rally that Modi seemed to be a good leader.

"But I think being a good human being is far more important than being a good leader," Ali said. "I'm not voting for him."

A crowd soon gathered around Ali, a common occurrence when politics are discussed here. Among the young men was Karim Jafar, a 25-year-old medical product wholesaler and Muslim, who made a point of saying he was a "an Indian first and a Muslim second."

Jafar said: "I'm young. I don't know much about the past, but I'm hopeful for a good future and I think Modi could help bring that. No leader is perfect. I'm going to vote for Modi and see."

Two-thirds of India's population is younger than 35, and half is younger than 25. Modi's efforts to remake his party into one friendlier toward Muslims could pay dividends with young voters, many of whom were children when the Bharatiya Janata Party undertook some of its most religiously divisive actions.

Modi's call for a more business-friendly government could also lure younger voters, many of whom are leaving school with few job prospects. India's economy must create more than 115 million additional jobs over the next 10 years to accommodate the country's youthful flood, a rate of growth its economy is far from achieving.

Mohammad Shakeel, 44, said he remembered the past too well to support Modi. Standing in front of about 70 caged chickens with fresh chicken blood brightening his shop floor, Shakeel said that he voted in the past for Congress, but this time would vote for a regional party.

"There's some concern, even some fear, about what Modi will do to Muslims if he becomes prime minister," Shakeel said. "We don't forget."


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


--
some people try to learn and do mistake...
some never want to learn.. so no mistake..



fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Guynextdoor2
> @jha
> @Soumitra
> @pursuit of happiness
> @JanjaWeed
> @HariPrasad
> 
> India's Muslims wary of Narendra Modi - The Times of India
> 
> LUCKNOW: Salim Shah was cooking egg and chicken rolls on a dusty side street here when India's most controversial national politician flew to a nearby park in a red helicopter and addressed hundreds of thousands of screaming supporters.
> 
> Shah said he and his 12-year-old son, who sliced boiled eggs by Shah's side, were too busy to attend the rally. But when asked how he intended to vote in what many observers believe is the most consequential Indian election since 1977, Shah gave a brief shrug.
> 
> Shah is a Muslim; the nearby candidate wasNarendra Modi, a Hindu nationalist whose relationship with Muslims has been fraught; and India is a country long riven by religious divisions.
> 
> "I'm inclined to support Modi," Shah said quietly. "It looks like he's going to win, and why waste your vote by voting for someone who is not going to win?"
> 
> Shah's simple question could help determine whether India has a government divided among myriad regional power brokers or one dominated by Modi and his right-of-center Bharatiya Janata Party, or BJP.
> 
> Modi's trip to Lucknow on Sunday was the final major event of the pre-election season. India's Election Commission is expected to announce this week the date for national elections, which will be held in April and May.
> 
> Polls show that Modi is the nation's most popular politician, but that may not be enough for him to win because political power in India is split among a vast collection of regional parties.
> 
> If Modi's party can win here in Uttar Pradesh, India's most populous state, he will be likely to have the mandate he needs to become Prime Minister and undertake the wrenching economic overhauls he has said India must undergo to return to the fast economic growth that at one point poised the country as a democratic rival to China. He has visited the state eight times, and he installed his closest aide to oversee his operation here.
> 
> There is an old political saying in India that the way to Delhi goes through Lucknow, the capital of Uttar Pradesh. From an American point of view, Uttar Pradesh has it all: the electoral heft of a California-Ohio-Michigan combination, the uncertainty of a Florida recount, the political tricks of a South Carolina primary and the stark community divisions of Mississippi.
> 
> Disgust with the present government and disappointment with the Gandhi political dynasty are so widespread that Modi comes to the election with a huge advantage. But the scale of his success depends in part on whether he can persuade Muslims like Shah to support his candidacy, a difficult challenge. Muslims make up about 14 percent of the country's population, and they have been a crucial part of the support base of the governing party, Indian National Congress, for years.
> 
> Modi was chief minister of Gujarat state in 2002 when riots broke out after a Muslim mob set fire to a train carrying Hindu pilgrims, killing 58. Hindu mobs then attacked Muslim neighborhoods over several days.
> 
> More than 1,000 people died, mostly Muslims, and women were raped and children burned alive as the police stood by. Modi was never charged in connection with the riots, but some of his close associates were convicted of inciting violence.
> 
> He has been linked with a police assassination squad that mostly targeted Muslims. And he spent much of his career rising through the ranks of a right-wing Hindu social organization tied to deadly attacks on Muslims.
> 
> Given this history, many Muslim leaders in India say they will neither forgive nor forget Modi's role in the 2002 Gujarat riots. Shakeel Ahmad, chairman of the Islamic Relief Committee of Gujarat, said Modi's political success resulted from demonizing Muslims.
> 
> "Modi survives on hatred," Ahmad said in an interview last year.
> 
> Syed Husain Afsar, editor of a Muslim-oriented news website in Lucknow, said few Muslims in Uttar Pradesh would vote for Modi.
> 
> "This is an election tactic," Afsar said. "Everyone knows he's not secular."
> 
> But Modi has presided over an economy in Gujarat that is among the strongest in India, and he has promised to bring to the rest of the country his economic expertise. Few political observers believe he will win over many Muslims, but his outreach could persuade vital regional leaders, who themselves have large Muslim constituencies, that he is an acceptable partner.
> 
> "Modi's campaign has been strikingly devoid of anti-Muslim rhetoric," Ashutosh Varshney, a professor of international studies at Brown University, wrote in an emailed response to questions. "Whether that is a sign of ideological evolution remains unclear, but at the very least it is part of a considered strategic decision."
> 
> Top Bharatiya Janata Party officials have even suggested that the party could apologize to Muslims for past actions. In his speech Sunday, Modi pointed out that Gujarati Muslims are so much more prosperous than those in Uttar Pradesh that a far greater share in Gujarat apply to undertake the hajj, the pilgrimage to Mecca, an important tenet of the Islamic faith.
> 
> "For the BJP," Modi said of his party, "secularism is an article of faith. It is to unite people and bring development."
> 
> Modi has become so confident about his overall prospects that he all but ignored his chief national rival, Rahul Gandhi. Instead, he looked out upon a sea of mostly male party enthusiasts clad in orange, a color associated with Hinduism, at a park here. He slyly mocked Mulayam Singh Yadav, a local political leader who has long been a favorite of Muslims. "Neta Ji," he said in a teasing, sing-song voice, using a widely-used nickname for Yadav. Where is your state's electricity, Modi asked, or its desperately needed jobs?
> 
> Mohammad Jaffar Ali, a 27-year-old stockbroker who lives in a Muslim enclave in Lucknow, acknowledged hours after the rally that Modi seemed to be a good leader.
> 
> "But I think being a good human being is far more important than being a good leader," Ali said. "I'm not voting for him."
> 
> A crowd soon gathered around Ali, a common occurrence when politics are discussed here. Among the young men was Karim Jafar, a 25-year-old medical product wholesaler and Muslim, who made a point of saying he was a "an Indian first and a Muslim second."
> 
> Jafar said: "I'm young. I don't know much about the past, but I'm hopeful for a good future and I think Modi could help bring that. No leader is perfect. I'm going to vote for Modi and see."
> 
> Two-thirds of India's population is younger than 35, and half is younger than 25. Modi's efforts to remake his party into one friendlier toward Muslims could pay dividends with young voters, many of whom were children when the Bharatiya Janata Party undertook some of its most religiously divisive actions.
> 
> Modi's call for a more business-friendly government could also lure younger voters, many of whom are leaving school with few job prospects. India's economy must create more than 115 million additional jobs over the next 10 years to accommodate the country's youthful flood, a rate of growth its economy is far from achieving.
> 
> Mohammad Shakeel, 44, said he remembered the past too well to support Modi. Standing in front of about 70 caged chickens with fresh chicken blood brightening his shop floor, Shakeel said that he voted in the past for Congress, but this time would vote for a regional party.
> 
> "There's some concern, even some fear, about what Modi will do to Muslims if he becomes prime minister," Shakeel said. "We don't forget."


----
Ok .. reported. please next poster of link .. amount will be paid in* bitcoins only *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Guynextdoor2
> @jha
> @Soumitra
> @pursuit of happiness
> @JanjaWeed
> @HariPrasad
> 
> India's Muslims wary of Narendra Modi - The Times of India
> 
> LUCKNOW: Salim Shah was cooking egg and chicken rolls on a dusty side street here when India's most controversial national politician flew to a nearby park in a red helicopter and addressed hundreds of thousands of screaming supporters.
> 
> Shah said he and his 12-year-old son, who sliced boiled eggs by Shah's side, were too busy to attend the rally. But when asked how he intended to vote in what many observers believe is the most consequential Indian election since 1977, Shah gave a brief shrug.
> 
> Shah is a Muslim; the nearby candidate wasNarendra Modi, a Hindu nationalist whose relationship with Muslims has been fraught; and India is a country long riven by religious divisions.
> 
> "I'm inclined to support Modi," Shah said quietly. "It looks like he's going to win, and why waste your vote by voting for someone who is not going to win?"
> 
> Shah's simple question could help determine whether India has a government divided among myriad regional power brokers or one dominated by Modi and his right-of-center Bharatiya Janata Party, or BJP.
> 
> Modi's trip to Lucknow on Sunday was the final major event of the pre-election season. India's Election Commission is expected to announce this week the date for national elections, which will be held in April and May.
> 
> Polls show that Modi is the nation's most popular politician, but that may not be enough for him to win because political power in India is split among a vast collection of regional parties.
> 
> If Modi's party can win here in Uttar Pradesh, India's most populous state, he will be likely to have the mandate he needs to become Prime Minister and undertake the wrenching economic overhauls he has said India must undergo to return to the fast economic growth that at one point poised the country as a democratic rival to China. He has visited the state eight times, and he installed his closest aide to oversee his operation here.
> 
> There is an old political saying in India that the way to Delhi goes through Lucknow, the capital of Uttar Pradesh. From an American point of view, Uttar Pradesh has it all: the electoral heft of a California-Ohio-Michigan combination, the uncertainty of a Florida recount, the political tricks of a South Carolina primary and the stark community divisions of Mississippi.
> 
> Disgust with the present government and disappointment with the Gandhi political dynasty are so widespread that Modi comes to the election with a huge advantage. But the scale of his success depends in part on whether he can persuade Muslims like Shah to support his candidacy, a difficult challenge. Muslims make up about 14 percent of the country's population, and they have been a crucial part of the support base of the governing party, Indian National Congress, for years.
> 
> Modi was chief minister of Gujarat state in 2002 when riots broke out after a Muslim mob set fire to a train carrying Hindu pilgrims, killing 58. Hindu mobs then attacked Muslim neighborhoods over several days.
> 
> More than 1,000 people died, mostly Muslims, and women were raped and children burned alive as the police stood by. Modi was never charged in connection with the riots, but some of his close associates were convicted of inciting violence.
> 
> He has been linked with a police assassination squad that mostly targeted Muslims. And he spent much of his career rising through the ranks of a right-wing Hindu social organization tied to deadly attacks on Muslims.
> 
> Given this history, many Muslim leaders in India say they will neither forgive nor forget Modi's role in the 2002 Gujarat riots. Shakeel Ahmad, chairman of the Islamic Relief Committee of Gujarat, said Modi's political success resulted from demonizing Muslims.
> 
> "Modi survives on hatred," Ahmad said in an interview last year.
> 
> Syed Husain Afsar, editor of a Muslim-oriented news website in Lucknow, said few Muslims in Uttar Pradesh would vote for Modi.
> 
> "This is an election tactic," Afsar said. "Everyone knows he's not secular."
> 
> But Modi has presided over an economy in Gujarat that is among the strongest in India, and he has promised to bring to the rest of the country his economic expertise. Few political observers believe he will win over many Muslims, but his outreach could persuade vital regional leaders, who themselves have large Muslim constituencies, that he is an acceptable partner.
> 
> "Modi's campaign has been strikingly devoid of anti-Muslim rhetoric," Ashutosh Varshney, a professor of international studies at Brown University, wrote in an emailed response to questions. "Whether that is a sign of ideological evolution remains unclear, but at the very least it is part of a considered strategic decision."
> 
> Top Bharatiya Janata Party officials have even suggested that the party could apologize to Muslims for past actions. In his speech Sunday, Modi pointed out that Gujarati Muslims are so much more prosperous than those in Uttar Pradesh that a far greater share in Gujarat apply to undertake the hajj, the pilgrimage to Mecca, an important tenet of the Islamic faith.
> 
> "For the BJP," Modi said of his party, "secularism is an article of faith. It is to unite people and bring development."
> 
> Modi has become so confident about his overall prospects that he all but ignored his chief national rival, Rahul Gandhi. Instead, he looked out upon a sea of mostly male party enthusiasts clad in orange, a color associated with Hinduism, at a park here. He slyly mocked Mulayam Singh Yadav, a local political leader who has long been a favorite of Muslims. "Neta Ji," he said in a teasing, sing-song voice, using a widely-used nickname for Yadav. Where is your state's electricity, Modi asked, or its desperately needed jobs?
> 
> Mohammad Jaffar Ali, a 27-year-old stockbroker who lives in a Muslim enclave in Lucknow, acknowledged hours after the rally that Modi seemed to be a good leader.
> 
> "But I think being a good human being is far more important than being a good leader," Ali said. "I'm not voting for him."
> 
> A crowd soon gathered around Ali, a common occurrence when politics are discussed here. Among the young men was Karim Jafar, a 25-year-old medical product wholesaler and Muslim, who made a point of saying he was a "an Indian first and a Muslim second."
> 
> Jafar said: "I'm young. I don't know much about the past, but I'm hopeful for a good future and I think Modi could help bring that. No leader is perfect. I'm going to vote for Modi and see."
> 
> Two-thirds of India's population is younger than 35, and half is younger than 25. Modi's efforts to remake his party into one friendlier toward Muslims could pay dividends with young voters, many of whom were children when the Bharatiya Janata Party undertook some of its most religiously divisive actions.
> 
> Modi's call for a more business-friendly government could also lure younger voters, many of whom are leaving school with few job prospects. India's economy must create more than 115 million additional jobs over the next 10 years to accommodate the country's youthful flood, a rate of growth its economy is far from achieving.
> 
> Mohammad Shakeel, 44, said he remembered the past too well to support Modi. Standing in front of about 70 caged chickens with fresh chicken blood brightening his shop floor, Shakeel said that he voted in the past for Congress, but this time would vote for a regional party.
> 
> "There's some concern, even some fear, about what Modi will do to Muslims if he becomes prime minister," Shakeel said. "We don't forget."


-------
For your information .... 
reality.. bad but true... atleast not in delusion







Bhai Zakir said:


>


--
i gave you link of sanskar..
want link for namarata ..?


----------



## HariPrasad

@fsayed

A fear is inflicted in the mind of Muslim to take their vote without doing anything for Muslims. Since they are illitrate and religious fanatic, it is very easy to misguide them and take their vote. 

Mr. Madni rightly said that you do not scare us from Modi. If you need our vote, tell us what you have done for us. He said that I openly blame congress for slaughtering Muslims. He added that I will tell Muslims to vote for BJP. The root of secularism in India is too dip. There is no need to scare from anybody. 

Madani destroys Congress' Rahul vs Modi game plan | Firstpost

Jamiat chief lashes out at Congress for fanning fears about Modi - The Times of India


Several Gujarat Congress leaders were involved in 2002 riots: Madani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


---
as per your claim .. you are not true follower of your leader..
you can you be humble/ namra by speaking FEKU for someone..
hee heee
first change start from yourself ..
it seems his party leaders dont listen him or dont consider him as leader
remeber salman kushid NAMRA/humble remajks of "NAPUNSANk/ impotent " to modi?
it was so namra right
Political sparring hits a new low as Salman Khurshid uses "napunsak" for Narendra Modi | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

*Contracdition in polcy and action is trademark of UPA and congres party as whole *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Indian hindus are wary of congress too ,but you know they dont count 

Main muslim,oppression,give me lollypop,ui maa i want reservation,i want separate law iam secular

hindus are not secular they are not giving us rights to use sharia ,we are secular ,we want sharia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jamiat chief lashes out at Congress for fanning fears about Modi - The Times of India

Several Gujarat Congress leaders were involved in 2002 riots: Madani

Mr madni has told the truth. What are your views on Congress and Sp killing Muslim and SP leader telling Muslims in camp them Paid agent of BJP. I want to know your views.

@fsayed , @Bhai Zakir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


the fsayed fever


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

HariPrasad said:


> Jamiat chief lashes out at Congress for fanning fears about Modi - The Times of India
> 
> Mr madni has told the truth. What are your views on Congress and Sp killing Muslim and SP leader telling Muslims in camp them Paid agent of BJP. I want to know your views.
> 
> @fsayed , @Bhai Zakir


--
whenever you put somthing not suitable to RG, congress they follow policy of 3 monkies of gandhi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Main hoo secular ooo hoo hoo hoo
mujhe chahiye religion based reservation
Main hoo secular aaahaa hhaaa
Main janta hu tum ho oppressors
men karunga strive against evil kuffars
thoga sharia lagane do na yaar
Main hoo secular ooo hoo hoo hoo
We will do some bomb blast
but these are because of those riot yaar
merko chodo nahi main bolenge tumko communal
Main hoo secular ooo hoo hoo hoo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Parul said:


>


---
on the spot 



Bhai Zakir said:


>


--
people who try to learn do mistake.. those who never want to learn will never do a mistake ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

pursuit of happiness said:


> ---
> on the spot




@arp2041 said that he can't fight with Paid Bot's as he doesn't get paid.  Don't expect rational discussion from them, just reply them in their language & engage with people who can have healthy debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


>


do you accept bitcoins?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


> Main hoo secular ooo hoo hoo hoo
> mujhe chahiye religion based reservation
> Main hoo secular aaahaa hhaaa
> Main janta hu tum ho oppressors
> men karunga strive against evil kuffars
> thoga sharia lagane do na yaar
> Main hoo secular ooo hoo hoo hoo
> We will do some bomb blast
> but these are because of those riot yaar
> merko chodo nahi main bolenge tumko communal
> Main hoo secular ooo hoo hoo hoo


--
tum to kavi nikale...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Bhai Zakir said:


>




Another BJP mistake

*Shocking mistakes in Maharashtra textbooks*
All India | Reported by Saurabh Gupta, Edited by Nadim Asrar | Updated: July 05, 2013 16:03 IST






*Mumbai: * Mahatma Gandhi is listed as "Gandi." The Azad Hind Fauj founded by Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose has been called 'Azad Hind Sena' and 'Azad Hind Army'. And "Suez" has morphed, rather incredulously, into "sewage."

These are some of the offerings of History and Political Science textbooks being used in for Class 10 students in Maharashtra's government and a number of private schools. 

A textbook on History and Political Science uses an unacceptable term for African-Americans. And spells it incorrectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


--
any scam under 1000K is penalized by UPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> Main hoo secular ooo hoo hoo hoo
> mujhe chahiye religion based reservation
> Main hoo secular aaahaa hhaaa
> Main janta hu tum ho oppressors
> men karunga strive against evil kuffars
> thoga sharia lagane do na yaar
> Main hoo secular ooo hoo hoo hoo
> We will do some bomb blast
> but these are because of those riot yaar
> merko chodo nahi main bolenge tumko communal
> Main hoo secular ooo hoo hoo hoo



Secular means : धर्म से संबंध न रखनेवाला . Congress just show that they are secular for every religion vote bank, and this is their strategy for election.



Bhai Zakir said:


>




Rahul Milk + AAP Water + Reliance Gas + Sharad Pawar sugar + Tata Tea = Namo Chai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Parul said:


> Secular means : धर्म से संबंध न रखनेवाला . Congress just show that they are secular for every religion vote bank, and this is their strategy for election.



धर्म=Duty Religion

Which has to be uphold'ed and which upholds this world is dharma

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> whenever you put somthing not suitable to RG, congress they follow policy of 3 monkies of gandhi..




Shoot and scoot policy learn from their pet party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## pursuit of happiness

Parul said:


> Secular means : धर्म से संबंध न रखनेवाला . Congress just show that they are secular for every religion vote bank, and this is their strategy for election.


--
you are partly correct..
there are 2 meaning of secular .
1.as you correctly mentiond .. no religion comes in state affairs .. like france.. relgion is personal affairs and not sate .
2. in indian conext. 
its sarva dharma samabhav.. measn equal respect to all relgion and not subscribe to any regligion. even hindu..
we consider relgion as imp part in society and bit in state affairs too (like minority develop, no mention of minority in indinan Constitution 

but coongress played politics like shaha bazao case .. even right to live life with dignity was removed from minority women by overulling Supreme court which upheld human dignity and indian Constitution 
now SC is more firm
Fatwas have no legal backing, can't be forced on people: SC - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


>


----------



## pursuit of happiness

HariPrasad said:


> Shoot and scoot policy learn from their pet party.



so they following strictly..

see this hope they do same in coal gate if irregularities proved..
SC .. take a bow........
*Sahara commits to sell assets to pay Rs 22,500 crore to investors*
Sahara commits to sell assets to pay Rs 22,500 crore to investors - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


--
policy of namrat/ humblness..
it seems u dont follow yor leader


----------



## fsayed

*राजस्थान के किसानो को नहीं मिला सूखे का मुआवजा, सरकार के मुताबिक सिर्फ 4000 -5000 गाँव हैं सुखाग्रस्त जबकि असलियत में 25000 गाँव हैं सूखे के चपेट में। कांग्रेस कि मांग हैं कि जिन गावों में 40% से ज्यादा फसल कि हानि हुई हैं उन गावों को अभावग्रस्त घोषित करके वह के किसानो का कर्ज माफ़ कर दिया जाना चाहिये। 
Compensation for Rajasthan farmers is peanuts and that they are not adequately compensated. Sachin pilot lambasted the state government and said that they were considering only 4000 to 5,000 villages, where as in reality, Rabi crops in more than 25,000 villages were destroyed.
When will the BJP led Rajasthan government wake up to this apathy?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*First he tries to build business relationship with the Chinese and then he provokes people against them. What kind of politics is this? If #feku thinks himself as a nationalist Indian, he should have avoided doing either of them*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> *राजस्थान के किसानो को नहीं मिला सूखे का मुआवजा, सरकार के मुताबिक सिर्फ 4000 -5000 गाँव हैं सुखाग्रस्त जबकि असलियत में 25000 गाँव हैं सूखे के चपेट में। कांग्रेस कि मांग हैं कि जिन गावों में 40% से ज्यादा फसल कि हानि हुई हैं उन गावों को अभावग्रस्त घोषित करके वह के किसानो का कर्ज माफ़ कर दिया जाना चाहिये।
> Compensation for Rajasthan farmers is peanuts and that they are not adequately compensated. Sachin pilot lambasted the state government and said that they were considering only 4000 to 5,000 villages, where as in reality, Rabi crops in more than 25,000 villages were destroyed.
> When will the BJP led Rajasthan government wake up to this apathy?*


aare who was rulling in rajsthan ..
congress.
dont make self goals


----------



## Bhai Zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


>





fsayed said:


> *राजस्थान के किसानो को नहीं मिला सूखे का मुआवजा, सरकार के मुताबिक सिर्फ 4000 -5000 गाँव हैं सुखाग्रस्त जबकि असलियत में 25000 गाँव हैं सूखे के चपेट में। कांग्रेस कि मांग हैं कि जिन गावों में 40% से ज्यादा फसल कि हानि हुई हैं उन गावों को अभावग्रस्त घोषित करके वह के किसानो का कर्ज माफ़ कर दिया जाना चाहिये।
> Compensation for Rajasthan farmers is peanuts and that they are not adequately compensated. Sachin pilot lambasted the state government and said that they were considering only 4000 to 5,000 villages, where as in reality, Rabi crops in more than 25,000 villages were destroyed.
> When will the BJP led Rajasthan government wake up to this apathy?*


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> *First he tries to build business relationship with the Chinese and then he provokes people against them. What kind of politics is this? If #feku thinks himself as a nationalist Indian, he should have avoided doing either of them*


even china dont measn MMS..
because MMS dont do PMs role so he have too..


----------



## fsayed

*Every Congress member must have a Congress flag on his house within the next one week. That by itself will create an environment.*
*



*


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *राजस्थान के किसानो को नहीं मिला सूखे का मुआवजा, सरकार के मुताबिक सिर्फ 4000 -5000 गाँव हैं सुखाग्रस्त जबकि असलियत में 25000 गाँव हैं सूखे के चपेट में। कांग्रेस कि मांग हैं कि जिन गावों में 40% से ज्यादा फसल कि हानि हुई हैं उन गावों को अभावग्रस्त घोषित करके वह के किसानो का कर्ज माफ़ कर दिया जाना चाहिये।
> Compensation for Rajasthan farmers is peanuts and that they are not adequately compensated. Sachin pilot lambasted the state government and said that they were considering only 4000 to 5,000 villages, where as in reality, Rabi crops in more than 25,000 villages were destroyed.
> When will the BJP led Rajasthan government wake up to this apathy?*




Come on man, 

This government has come just 2 months back. Who prevented congress from distributing money to people if the real drought was there.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


this was cool..
but same picture played in Delhi hero Arvind bhia
and amrish puri congress


----------



## Jason bourne

GSRTC bus with wifi


----------



## fsayed




----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> *Every Congress member must have a Congress flag on his house within the next one week. That by itself will create an environment.
> 
> 
> 
> *


--
this is call a idea.. dont ullu bano inig 
he himself dont put flag..


----------



## GreenFoe

*Lok Satta Party may opt for pre-poll pact with BJP*
By CR Sukumar, ET Bureau | 4 Mar, 2014, 11.43AM IST
3 comments |Post a Comment
*READ MORE ON » *open | nominee | mean | Insurability




Lok Satta, though, has only one MLA, Narayan, in the state assembly. It won 2 per cent of the vote in the state, cutting mainly into the support base of the Telugu Desam Party. 
ET SPECIAL:
Save precious time tracking your investments
HYDERABAD: The Lok Satta Party may opt for a prepoll alliance with the Bharatiya Janata Party in Andhra Pradesh , and its leader the former bureaucrat N Jayaprakash Narayan could consider a larger role in national politics by contesting a parliament seat. 

Senior Lok Satta functionaries, speaking on condition of anonymity , said that even though opinion is divided among the cadres, a majority are in favour of joining forces with the BJP given the perception that the national mood is in favour of the BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. With a platform based on corruption-free governance, Lok Satta is a forerunner to the Aam Aadmi Party which made a stunning electoral debut in Delhi. 

Lok Satta, though, has only one MLA, Narayan, in the state assembly. It won 2 per cent of the vote in the state, cutting mainly into the support base of the Telugu Desam Party. 

Many Lok Satta functionaries are of the view that the party's image, and its electoral prospects, have improved after the role it played in espousing special benefits for the Seemandhra region during the debate on the bill to bifurcate the state to create Telangana. Narayan admitted that a section of the party is in favour of joining hands with the BJP but no decision has been made. 

"We are discussing about the best option for us to strengthen the forces of change or to accelerate the process of reforms. We are pretty agnostic about alliances when it comes to strengthening the elements of reforms. We worked earlier with NDA and UPA," he said. 

On contesting the Lok Sabha election , he said, "There is some such expectation within the party as well as outside. A final decision is yet to be taken but we are open to it." Political analysts are of the view that alliance with the BJP could cost Lok Satta dear. 

K Nageswar, independent member of the legislative council and professor of journalism at Osmania University, said prepoll alliances will mean a loss of the party's unique identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Jason bourne said:


> GSRTC bus with wifi


India's first electric bus starts running in Bangalore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *First he tries to build business relationship with the Chinese and then he provokes people against them. What kind of politics is this? If #feku thinks himself as a nationalist Indian, he should have avoided doing either of them*




You sided Indian enemy for your personal hate for Modi. Shame on you.

Since Impotent leaders seating in delhi has no guts to tell china anything, a chief minister has to speak on behalf of nation.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


>


aare duniya gol nahi elliptical hai..
learn some geography befor making poster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> *Every Congress member must have a Congress flag on his house within the next one week. That by itself will create an environment.
> 
> 
> 
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


>



abey yeh poster 3 baar use kar chuka hai.....ISKEY PAISE NHI MILENGE 

Koi naya poster bana.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


>


please apply to yourslef..
as gandhi said.. be the change youwish to see in world


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> *Every Congress member must have a Congress flag on his house within the next one week. That by itself will create an environment.
> 
> 
> 
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> You sided Indian enemy for your personal hate for Modi. Shame on you.


modi is communal . i muslim but still i support hindu leader that called secularism


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> abey yeh poster 3 baar use kar chuka hai.....ISKEY PAISE NHI MILENGE
> 
> Koi naya poster bana.....


contract will be renewed,,.. march ending hai na yar.. closing


----------



## arp2041

pursuit of happiness said:


> contract will be renewed,,.. march ending hai na yar.. closing



zakir & sayed are the POSTER BOYS of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> modi is communal . i muslim but still i support hindu leader that called secularism


eureka eureka .. 
dont degrade muslim bro.. keep it yourself...
till the time you stick to muslim than development things will remain same.. 
it not about modi.. he is not god...
it about u
60 yr congress used it.. stll still you cant open your eeys...
i--
you will be not get exploited tiill you wanted to get it done..


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> modi is communal . i muslim but still i support hindu leader that called secularism




Keep your certificate with you. Millions of Muslims are fan of modiji and ready to give their life for Modiji. Like or dislike of people like you who support killer of Muslims least matters for either modi ji or BJP or even your own community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*All of the congress ruled states already have Metro trains or are under the last leg of completion of Metro Projects*

- Mumbai Metro
- Kochi Metro
- Navi Mumbai Metro
- Gurgaon Metro
- Delhi Metro
- Jaipur Metro
- Bangalore Metro
- Hyderabad Metro

*While BJP only  Congress work hard for the development *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> zakir & sayed are the POSTER BOYS of Congress


but dear we should learn thier skills of poster . it will be full new industry.. we can compete global level


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


>


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> *All of the congress ruled states already have Metro trains or are under the last leg of completion of Metro Projects*
> 
> - Mumbai Metro
> - Kochi Metro
> - Navi Mumbai Metro
> - Gurgaon Metro
> - Delhi Metro
> - Jaipur Metro
> - Bangalore Metro
> - Hyderabad Metro
> 
> *While BJP only  Congress work hard for the development *
> 
> Chutiya Feku Modi can't even build even a inch of metro but  laud like a mad dog


mumbai metro.... it still not operational...will not be at least for 6 month
navi mumbai - nor more than 50% work is done..


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> Chutiya Feku Modi can't even build even a inch of metro but  laud like a mad dog



bhen key lodey.....gali humey bhi dena ati chutiye.....dhang sey baat karna ho toh kar.....every leader deserves atleast this respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> *All of the congress ruled states already have Metro trains or are under the last leg of completion of Metro Projects*
> 
> - Mumbai Metro
> - Kochi Metro
> - Navi Mumbai Metro
> - Gurgaon Metro
> - Delhi Metro
> - Jaipur Metro
> - Bangalore Metro
> - Hyderabad Metro
> 
> *While BJP only  Congress work hard for the development *
> 
> *Chutiya *Feku Modi can't even build even a inch of metro but  laud like a mad dog


mind your language,,,,, dont use derogatory word.. keep it civil


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *All of the congress ruled states already have Metro trains or are under the last leg of completion of Metro Projects*
> 
> - Mumbai Metro
> - Kochi Metro
> - Navi Mumbai Metro
> - Gurgaon Metro
> - Delhi Metro
> - Jaipur Metro
> - Bangalore Metro
> - Hyderabad Metro
> 
> *While BJP only  Congress work hard for the development *
> 
> Chutiya Feku Modi can't even build even a inch of metro but  laud like a mad dog




Do you even know when the Metro work started? Who inaugurated Delhi metro? In whose regime the work of Metro begun? Educated yourself and come back for discussion.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> bhen key lodey.....gali humey bhi dena ati chutiye.....dhang sey baat karna ho toh kar.....every leader deserves atleast this respect.


please dont fall to that level controll
keep it cvil
when perosn dont have logic they start abuse


----------



## fsayed

Congress demands CBI probe in MP recruitment scam , AniNews.in


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

pursuit of happiness said:


> please dont fall to that level controll
> keep it cvil
> when perosn dont have logic they start abuse



There should be atleast some sort of respect for the next PM of India, even if he hate him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> Congress demands CBI probe in MP recruitment scam , AniNews.in


what about submarine and president secuirty...

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> There should be atleast some sort of respect for the next PM of India, even if he hate him.


i know... but they ran out of argument so they start abuse..
it may be strong opinion about modi resulted..
we can be civil to keep thing positive and countribe positvely with facts , logic and some poster to make india a better place than today,,, so be positive


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*


Right to food? Computerized biometric system, bar-coded cards "hinder" Gujarat villagers' access to ration
*

*Monday, March 3, 2014*



*By Our Representative*
Gujarat government’s attempt to “universalize” computerized bar-coded ration cards is starting to falter. A just-concluded workshop in Ahmedabad by the Anna Adhikar Surkasha Abhiyan, India’s premier right to food campaign body, has suggested that, despite loud claims about two years ago, people are resenting the new method because of its failure to provide any foolproof method to get subsidized food from ration shops in villages and towns. Grassroots activists complained of uncalled for delay in getting foodgrains because of lengthy procedures, poor working of computers scanning bar-codes on ration cards, and no alternative mechanism for migrants.
The system of going to the panchayat office to get bar-coded ration card scanned, and also determine the veracity of the ration card holder through a biometric machine, which in turn would print a slip telling the amount of foodgrains allowed, was found to be faulty. Grassroots activists complained, each time villagers had to go to the panchayat office, pay Rs 10 per slip generated from the computer, before going to the ration shop to get subsidized foodgrains. “It is a lengthy procedure. Often, it takes a full day, as there are long queues in panchayat office”, said Deshbhai from Surendranagar.
Activists resented payment of Rs 10, which the computer operator charges as his fee, saying this should be abolished forthwith. When the computer operator goes on leave, people must come on another day for getting the printed slip. But the system of allowing just one person, generally head of family, to go to the panchayat office for thumb impression is worse. Earlier, anyone in family could go buy ration on showing the card. But now no more. Head of the family, whose biometric impression is registered, must visit the panchayat office for verification, get the slip, and then go to the ration shop.
“Often, the system collapses because of poor connectivity, or because of computer trouble. This leads to unprecedented delay in getting ration”, complained Donabhai, also from Surendranagar. Another activist, Bhagubhai Vangesia, belonging to an NGO working with the gypsies, said, “If the person whose biometric impression is there in the system is taken ill, or is out of the village, or has migrated, nobody else can take the ration because the biometric impression has to be in one person’s name only. It’s an atrocious system. If you want to change, the village official must be contacted.”
Kusumben, working for the NGO Anandi, complained that in Devgadh Baria of the predominantly tribal district, where she is placed, large number of families for days together is deprived of subsidized foodgrains. “Often, it takes three months for people to get another thumbs impression to be registered. Till then, the person concerned must depend on foodgrains at the market rate”, she said, adding, “Nearly 60-70 per cent of the Dahod able-bodied adults migrate to other districts. They are not given any roaming ration cards, they suffer badly as a result of the existing system”, she said.
During the workshop, experts such as economist Prof Hemantkumar Shah and Mahendra Jethmalani, a budget analyst, said that there is an effort on the part of some powerful persons in the Government of India to undermine food subsidies under the new right to food law, passed in Parliament recently. “They calculate that it’s big drain on the budget. However, they do not explain why a much higher subsidy is provided to the corporate houses as tax and other concessions”, they pointed out. The example of Tatas having been given Rs 30,000 crore subsidy to put up Nano plant in Gujarat was cited.
Gujarat government, while introducing the bar coded system of rationing, claimed two years ago that the new system had led them to cancel 18 per cent bogus below poverty line (BPL) families enrolled on registers having ration cards. There are in all 32.37 lakh BPL families in Gujarat. This, is was suggested, came to light when biometric impressions of each family began being taken for issuing new bar coded ration cards. However, activists contended the claim, pointing out, large number of BPL families was “left out” and were not issues bar coded ration cards. The workshop was held with the participation of 2,000 volunteers at Dalit Shakti Kendra, near Sanand, in Ahmedabad district.


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Chutiya Feku Modi can't even build even a inch of metro but laud like a mad dog




@Aeronaut, @Web Master @Oscar

Hi adm and mod

See the language used. Ban him immediately. You guys have banned me many time from discussion in pure technical maters also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


>


--
nic... but dear image is bit dull.. can u work on pixel . and also colur bit in dul side..
rest is good


----------



## Bhai Zakir

arp2041 said:


> *bhen key lodey.*....gali humey bhi dena ati chutiye.....dhang sey baat karna ho toh kar.....every leader deserves atleast this respect.



You may be used to use this type of language to ur sister or mother but plz don't use it on this forum or against me.

@Web Master @Aeronaut @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

pursuit of happiness said:


> mumbai metro.... it still not operational...will not be at least for 6 month
> navi mumbai - nor more than 50% work is done..


bhai kaha se ye khabaar aayi


----------



## pursuit of happiness

HariPrasad said:


> @Aeronaut, @Web Master @Oscar
> 
> Hi adm and mod
> 
> See the language used. Ban him immoderately. You guys have banned me many time from discussion in pure technical maters also.


good work.. right action

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad 

If you want a sane discussion, I think i have a better idea of making a thread - chai pe charcha in members section......

THIS THREAD HAS JUST BECOME A SPAM THREAD RATHER THAN ANY CONCRETE DISCUSSION.

what say?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> You may be used to use this type of language to ur sister or mother but plz don't use it on this forum or against me.


it was action reaction 
bhai u started it.. it may in surge of discussion
if you apolosize other guy will too


----------



## GreenFoe

@Aeronaut 

Propaganda facebook images from all sides bjp cong supporters ,I'am loosing bandwidth,irritating.

Could you restrict this page to discussion as title says ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> You may be used to use this type of language to ur sister or mother but plz don't use it on this forum or against me.



ma key lode - chutiya kisne bola tha???


----------



## Parul

@arp2041 You are far better than these Piad Bots, don't stoop to there level. Delete your Post. :anrgy:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad
> 
> If you want a sane discussion, I think i have a better idea of making a thread - chai pe charcha in members section......
> 
> THIS THREAD HAS JUST BECOME A SPAM THREAD RATHER THAN ANY CONCRETE DISCUSSION.
> 
> what say?



But are we allowed to make a new thread on Politics ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

HariPrasad said:


> @Aeronaut, @Web Master @Oscar
> 
> Hi adm and mod
> 
> See the language used. Ban him immoderately. You guys have banned me many time from discussion in pure technical maters also.



I have not used any abuses or personal attack. And chutiya *means fool *and its not a abuse. Modi chutiya hai, sau baar.

What about the @arp2041 post??

It shows ur double standard i have not violated any rules but he have and even used abuses and personal attack but ur feeling hot coals on my post only it probes that you are out of answers and just want to target a Muslim because of ur hate and blindness of Feky Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad
> 
> If you want a sane discussion, I think i have a better idea of making a thread - chai pe charcha in members section......
> 
> THIS THREAD HAS JUST BECOME A SPAM THREAD RATHER THAN ANY CONCRETE DISCUSSION.
> 
> what say?


i scond it.. its 4 yrs i cant able to contribute much positive..
it just spam, accusation ,blames..
better start some other thread 
take one / few topic 
and have party neutral discusion
as both bjp/congess .. rg/namo have postives and negatives
a balance approch will help india to grow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> @arp2041 You are far better than these Piad Bots, don't stoop to there level. Delete your Post. :anrgy:



I made it clear.....Modi is a leader for Millions of Indians.....I will not tolerate these type of language against him.....

will they be ok if i use such lang against Sonia & rahul baba?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> - chutiya kisne bola tha???



chhod na yar 

rozi roti kamata hai wo aise spamming kar ke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

tujhe nahi modi ko r u modi


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Parul said:


> @arp2041 You are far better than these Piad *Bots,* don't stoop to there level. Delete your Post. :anrgy:



@Web Master @Aeronaut @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad
> 
> If you want a sane discussion, I think i have a better idea of making a thread - chai pe charcha in members section......
> 
> THIS THREAD HAS JUST BECOME A SPAM THREAD RATHER THAN ANY CONCRETE DISCUSSION.
> 
> what say?



*Don't stoop to their level. " Never to wrestle with a pig. You get dirty, and besides, the pig likes it."*



Bhai Zakir said:


> @Web Master @Aeronaut @Oscar



Call Entire PDF Management, as if I give Hoot. Hrrrrrrrrrrrrr....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> I have not used any abuses or personal attack. And chutiya *means fool *and its not a abuse. Modi chutiya hai, sau baar.





Now CHUTIYA isn't a GALLI anymore.......Congressi logic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> I have not used any abuses or personal attack. And chutiya *means fool *and its not a abuse. Modi chutiya hai, sau baar.
> 
> What about the @arp2041 post??
> 
> It shows ur double standard i have not violated any rules but he have and even used abuses and personal attack but ur feeling hot coals on my post only it probes that you are out of answers and just want to target a Muslim because of ur hate and blindness of Feky Modi.


its beauty of indian language.. specialy hindi and urdu.. it terms sound diffrenlty at difftrent place 
even you change tone it will measn diffrent..
dont put victim muslim policy
you first used wrong word accept , apolosize and close the matter
i dont love modi too
i love india .. simple


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> I have not used any abuses or personal attack. And chutiya *means fool *and its not a abuse. Modi chutiya hai, sau baar.
> 
> What about the @arp2041 post??
> 
> It shows ur double standard i have not violated any rules but he have and even used abuses and personal attack but ur feeling hot coals on my post only it probes that you are out of answers and just want to target a Muslim because of ur hate and blindness of Feky Modi.



Abe o mardon ke mina kumari, i've seen you abusing ppl, jyada victim na ban. . . or saboot chahiye to bol tere purane posts nikal ke du isi thread ke ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad
> 
> If you want a sane discussion, I think i have a better idea of making a thread - chai pe charcha in members section......
> 
> THIS THREAD HAS JUST BECOME A SPAM THREAD RATHER THAN ANY CONCRETE DISCUSSION.
> 
> what say?



You can always give it a go. But i'm afraid even that will be spammed by paid bots...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Images should be banned in this thread, show some real discussion guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> I have not used any abuses or personal attack. And chutiya *means fool *and its not a abuse. Modi chutiya hai, sau baar.
> 
> What about the @arp2041 post??
> 
> It shows ur double standard i have not violated any rules but he have and even used abuses and personal attack but ur feeling hot coals on my post only it probes that you are out of answers and just want to target a Muslim because of ur hate and blindness of Feky Modi.


i also replied him not to indulge in abuse..
both are wrong .. but ask yourself who satrted it


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> I made it clear.....Modi is a leader for Millions of Indians.....I will not tolerate these type of language against him.....
> 
> will they be ok if i use such lang against Sonia & rahul baba?



We can report to his posts for Profanity to @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Oscar they'll look into and ban him from this thread.


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> modi is communal . i muslim but still i support hindu leader that called secularism




Muslims to pray for Narendra Modi at Mumbai mausoleum

Muslim women send Rakhi to Narendra Modi and pray for his well-being - The Times of India


http://www.firstpost.com/narendra-m...a-modi-to-become-pm/Sypc0PY0IKw363062A11.html

Muslims offer chadar, pray for success of Narendra Modi’s rally

Mumbai: Muslims to pray for Modi at Mahim Dargah on his 64th b'day

Muslims pray, cut cake on Narendra Modi’s birthday(Video) | DeshGujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

chak de INDIA said:


> But are we allowed to make a new thread on Politics ??


can we start thead on "indian development what to be done "
indian enegry sector
indian trade ...
indian socierty and women
so on 
i am new so need someone who know it



HariPrasad said:


> Muslims to pray for Narendra Modi at Mumbai mausoleum
> 
> Muslim women send Rakhi to Narendra Modi and pray for his well-being - The Times of India
> 
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/narendra-m...a-modi-to-become-pm/Sypc0PY0IKw363062A11.html
> 
> Muslims offer chadar, pray for success of Narendra Modi’s rally
> 
> Mumbai: Muslims to pray for Modi at Mahim Dargah on his 64th b'day
> 
> Muslims pray, cut cake on Narendra Modi’s birthday(Video) | DeshGujarat


--


i fear it becmong muslim vs 
thread 
which is not intended and advisable
am i right


----------



## fsayed

arp2041 said:


> ma key lode - chutiya kisne bola tha???


bhai r u modi ? using fake id here

if not y r u getting angry u people have rights to abuse others .


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BJP*



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Parul said:


> We can report to his posts for Profanity to @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Oscar they'll look into and ban him from this thread.


right mod take call .. its thier domain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> I have not used any abuses or personal attack. And chutiya *means fool *and its not a abuse. Modi chutiya hai, sau baar.
> 
> What about the @arp2041 post??
> 
> It shows ur double standard i have not violated any rules but he have and even used abuses and personal attack but ur feeling hot coals on my post only it probes that you are out of answers and just want to target a Muslim because of ur hate and blindness of Feky Modi.




You see every time you use abusive language for BJP leaders as well as members who do not subscribe to your view. Some people does tit for tat and use same language. Every time this abusive language use is started by yoy. Why don't you avoid that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

* DJ Feku - Bhajpa Mukt Bharat (Narendra Modi AutoTune Remix)  *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> bhai r u modi ? using fake id here
> 
> *if not y r u getting angry u people have rights to abuse others* .



It's your Bhai Zakir, who started using profanity and he has been regularly doing it in this thread. I've asked him not to stoop to his level, so he wouldn't better care about your congressi brethren now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> You see every time you use abusive language for BJP leaders as well as members who do not subscribe to your view. Some people does tit for tat and use same language. Every time this abusive language use is started by yoy. Why don't you avoid that?


he was abusing modi not member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Gujarat Ki Beti *


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> bhai r u modi ? using fake id here
> 
> if not y r u getting angry u people have rights to abuse others .



Can i use abusive language against Sonia Ma'am & Rahul Baba???

IN A DEMOCRACY, PEOPLE SHOULD RESPECT EACH OTHER LEADERS, & THIS ISN'T A FIRST TIME HE HAS ABUSED MODI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> * DJ Feku - Bhajpa Mukt Bharat (Narendra Modi AutoTune Remix)  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BJP*



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> DJ Feku - Bhajpa Mukt Bharat (Narendra Modi AutoTune Remix)




Zakir Bhai,

Nakal main akkal nahin Hota hai kuchh naya lao.


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Gujarat Ki Beti *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Opponents keep on claiming about the inefficiency of the UPA government with wrong facts. In the reality the Indian economy grew 50% faster under the UPA than it did under the NDA regime.
India has seen 7.1% GDP growth, with declining indebtedness when world growth collapsed to less than 1.5%. In 2004, under the NDA, India’s debt/GDP ratio was nearly 85% while under UPA its debt/GDP ratio down to 67%. Our rival China saw growth marginally higher, but has run up an unsustainable debt/GDP ratio of 200%. While Modi lies about growth and development under UPA government, these facts speak for itself.

हाथ कंगन को आरसी क्या? शान्ति से प्रगति के लिए काम किया,ढिंढोरा नहीं पीटा ।जिनकी आँखों पर फरेब का चश्मा चढ़ा हुआ है, उन्हें तो ये नहीं दिखेगा, वो तो लोगों को भ्रमित करने का प्रयास करते रहेंगे। 2004 से ये लोग यही तो कर रहे हैं मित्रों।*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

arp2041 said:


> There should be atleast some sort of respect for the next PM of India, even if he hate him.



*You people don't respect present PM   or oldest and larget party president Sonia and calling for respect for Feku and mass murderer and fake liar??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai, BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai, BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhai Zakir

fsayed said:


> he was abusing modi not member




Even not Modi the word i have used means "fool"


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> he was abusing modi not member




So is it okey as per forum rules?

@Aeronaut , @Web Master 

Pl advice whether we can use abusive language for some one other than forum members?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Zakir said:


> *You people don't respect present PM   or oldest and larget party president Sonia and calling for respect for Feku and mass murderer and fake liar??*



DID ANYONE ABUSE EITHER PM, SONIA & RAHUL.....SHOW ME.....

& are you a JUDGE.....who are you to call him Mass murderer......it is for courts to decide.



Bhai Zakir said:


> Even not Modi the word i have used means "fool"



Ok so you are the biggest CHUTIYA - i mean fool (that's not an ABUSE right.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@ bhai zakir @fsayd @ to alll
--
link is becoming non productive , bashing, spam area .
dear ,, you may have your view so we have..
instead of debating for india , big issue like poverty, corruption , defense ,
you indulge in RAGA poster and anti modi poster link 
fine its good .. but canwe go beyond person and talk about big issues..
lets talk on ISSUE not people
lets talk on policy not person 
lest talk on facts , numbers and political posters .
lets fight on logic, policy,and not out personal agendas and views
@all 
lets stop bashing indvidual and talk policy than politcs
@fsayed 
please talk on other issue than poster too
@ bhai
you are senior meber you views are valubale ..

can we have new start
i will start by putting first ISSUE 
india - sciene and technology
- education - primary, secondary , higher 
- role of scien in society development


----------



## ranjeet




----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> *You people don't respect present PM   or oldest and larget party president Sonia and calling for respect for Feku and mass murderer and fake liar??*



The original sin of November 1984 - The Hindu

Rahul Gandhi says some Congressmen probably involved in 1984 riots - The Times of India

*"The pot calling the kettle black'' *
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai Zakir said:


> Even not Modi the word i have used means "fool"



So if Chutiya is not abusive can i call u a chutiya ? or can i mention chutiya instead of your name like Chutiya zakir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhai Zakir

fsayed said:


> *BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai, BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai, BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai*




Bhai, if u calculate it as per capita, riots with population.

*Gujarat will Top all India in the number of riots and deaths. *


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> bhai r u modi ? using fake id here
> 
> if not y r u getting angry u people have rights to abuse others .


NO ONE HAVE RIGHT TO ABUSE ANYBODY ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *Opponents keep on claiming about the inefficiency of the UPA government with wrong facts. In the reality the Indian economy grew 50% faster under the UPA than it did under the NDA regime.
> India has seen 7.1% GDP growth, with declining indebtedness when world growth collapsed to less than 1.5%. In 2004, under the NDA, India’s debt/GDP ratio was nearly 85% while under UPA its debt/GDP ratio down to 67%. Our rival China saw growth marginally higher, but has run up an unsustainable debt/GDP ratio of 200%. While Modi lies about growth and development under UPA government, these facts speak for itself.
> 
> हाथ कंगन को आरसी क्या? शान्ति से प्रगति के लिए काम किया,ढिंढोरा नहीं पीटा ।जिनकी आँखों पर फरेब का चश्मा चढ़ा हुआ है, उन्हें तो ये नहीं दिखेगा, वो तो लोगों को भ्रमित करने का प्रयास करते रहेंगे। 2004 से ये लोग यही तो कर रहे हैं मित्रों।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Vajpayee gave flooded terasure, 8.2% GDP growth rate and Rs 43a USD and 1 % inflation rate. Chiddu and MM gang ruined it. Untill the NDA policeis were there, Economy was on track. When UPA policies started showing the result, country see the crisis. If UPA is not stoped, Sayed bhai will buy Rs 100 a liter milk.


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> Bhai, if u calculate it as per capita, riots with population.
> 
> *Gujarat will Top all India in the number of riots and deaths. *



Rahul Gandhi says some Congressmen probably involved in 1984 riots - The Times of India

http://latitude.blogs.nytimes.com/2...cre-of-3000-sikhs/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

CEASEFIRE PLEASE 
--
@ bhai zakir @fsayd @ to alll
--
link is becoming non productive , bashing, spam area .
dear ,, you may have your view so we have..
instead of debating for india , big issue like poverty, corruption , defense ,
you indulge in RAGA poster and anti modi poster link 
fine its good .. but canwe go beyond person and talk about big issues..
lets talk on ISSUE not people
lets talk on policy not person 
lest talk on facts , numbers and political posters .
lets fight on logic, policy,and not out personal agendas and views
@all 
lets stop bashing indvidual and talk policy than politcs
@fsayed 
please talk on other issue than poster too
@ bhai
you are senior meber you views are valubale ..

can we have new start
i will start by putting first ISSUE 
india - sciene and technology
- education - primary, secondary , higher 
- role of scien in society development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Gadkari-Raj closeness could 'affect' alliance, hints Shiv Sena - The Times of India


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Gujarat will Top all India in the number of riots and deaths.




Ohh who told you this??

Rahul baba or Mulayam sing?. Does your soft heart not cry for your brothers died in Muzzafarpur?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> Gadkari-Raj closeness could 'affect' alliance, hints Shiv Sena - The Times of India


DOST I REQUESTED SOMTINGN


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> Propaganda facebook images from all sides bjp cong supporters ,I'am loosing bandwidth,irritating.
> 
> Could you restrict this page to discussion as title says ?



It's Congressi Supports who does that, I just returned them Favour to show them there are plenty of pics for Congress Politicians are available on internet. If they have guts to do rational debate, I'm open to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Narendra Modi gets Live video feed on Google Maps. Genius! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Narendra Modi gets Live video feed on Google Maps. Genius! *


BHAI I REQUESTED SOMTHING



Parul said:


> It's Congressi Supports who does that, I just returned them Favour. If they have guts to do rational debate, I'm open to it.


PARUL. I REQUESTED SOMTHING

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir said:


> *Narendra Modi gets Live video feed on Google Maps. Genius! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Some one shared a joke about Rahul Gandhi and parachute .... they even made a video on that ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> *You people don't respect present PM   or oldest and larget party president Sonia and calling for respect for Feku and mass murderer and fake liar??*




You have shown your loyalty to mass murderer family and India spoiler MM. Nobody has used the language like you. In some case if they have used, it is simply in response. 

Modi is a hero and will soon become PM for 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@ALL
WE HAVE BLAME OURSELF TOO IF WE CANT HAVE RATIONAL DEABTE


----------



## Parul

pursuit of happiness said:


> BHAI I REQUESTED SOMTHING
> 
> 
> PARUL. I REQUESTED SOMTHING



White Flag from my side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@REQUESTING ALL
I PUT ONE RPOPOSAL .. NEED YOUR FEEDBACK AND PARTICIPATION IF YOU AGREE


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> *BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai, BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai, BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai*



Repeating same word for couple of more times could have created more impact? Why did you stopped in just five time?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Parul said:


> White Flag from my side.


--
A PERSON WHO CAN CONTROL ONESELF . HE ONLY CAN WIN WORLD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

pursuit of happiness said:


> CEASEFIRE PLEASE
> --
> @ bhai zakir @fsayd @ to alll
> --
> link is becoming non productive , bashing, spam area .
> dear ,, you may have your view so we have..
> instead of debating for india , big issue like poverty, corruption , defense ,
> you indulge in RAGA poster and anti modi poster link
> fine its good .. but canwe go beyond person and talk about big issues..
> lets talk on ISSUE not people
> lets talk on policy not person
> lest talk on facts , numbers and political posters .
> lets fight on logic, policy,and not out personal agendas and views
> @all
> lets stop bashing indvidual and talk policy than politcs
> @fsayed
> please talk on other issue than poster too
> @ bhai
> you are senior meber you views are valubale ..
> 
> can we have new start
> i will start by putting first ISSUE
> india - sciene and technology
> - education - primary, secondary , higher
> - role of scien in society development


Welcome to Department of Science and Technology, Govt. of India ::


----------



## pursuit of happiness

HariPrasad said:


> Repeating same word for couple of more times could have created more impact? Why did you stopped in just five time?


CAN WE WHITE FLAG



fsayed said:


> Welcome to Department of Science and Technology, Govt. of India ::


THANKS FOR COOPERATION BRO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

pursuit of happiness said:


> CAN WE WHITE FLAG
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR COOPERATION BRO


welcome


----------



## pursuit of happiness

is everyone calm down..


----------



## Bhai Zakir

pursuit of happiness said:


> CEASEFIRE PLEASE
> --
> @ bhai zakir @fsayd @ to alll
> --
> link is becoming non productive , bashing, spam area .
> dear ,, you may have your view so we have..
> instead of debating for india , big issue like poverty, corruption , defense ,
> you indulge in RAGA poster and anti modi poster link
> fine its good .. but canwe go beyond person and talk about big issues..
> lets talk on ISSUE not people
> lets talk on policy not person
> lest talk on facts , numbers and political posters .
> lets fight on logic, policy,and not out personal agendas and views
> @all
> lets stop bashing indvidual and talk policy than politcs
> @fsayed
> please talk on other issue than poster too
> @ bhai
> you are senior meber you views are valubale ..
> 
> can we have new start
> i will start by putting first ISSUE
> india - sciene and technology
> - education - primary, secondary , higher
> - role of scien in society development



*As u have proposed the issue of Science and Technology.*

Bhai, Hum Chaand aur mangal, par pahuchk gaye, aur ab Suraj ki tayarri hai.  

*Under the UPA Govt. India have reached the Moon, Mars and on the way to Sun.*

*And it tells a story of the achievements in the science field*.


Isro's mission to probe Sun before 2020 - The Times of India

Water on the Moon Buoys India's Space Program - TIME

Chandrayaan helps NASA detect water on Moon - The Hindu

Congratulations due to India: Mars Orbiter Mission is on the way to Mars! | The Planetary Society

Successful Mars mission helps ISRO end 2013 on high note | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Chai Pe Charcha 

All NaMo Supporters are Invited to Chai Pe Charcha. 

@Nair saab @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Roybot @levina @Dem!god @HariPrasad @pursuit of happiness and others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

pursuit of happiness said:


> CAN WE WHITE FLAG
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR COOPERATION BRO


The progress of school education in India | Global Poverty Research Group | Working Papers

GovernanceNow.com | India has made considerable progress in education: Unesco

India has made best progress in elementary education: UN - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

dear
all.. now we have ceasefire...
lets put on some rules to avoid derailmetn and healthy productive discussion
1. No personal attack on any politician . current or past..
2. discussion should be on policy and not person.

you can add your points...



Parul said:


> Chai Pe Charcha
> 
> All NaMo Supporters are Invited to Chai Pe Charcha.
> 
> @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Roybot @levina @Dem!god @HariPrasad @pursuit of happiness and others


can we have party neutral debate ? no namo no rg only india



Parul said:


> Chai Pe Charcha
> 
> All NaMo Supporters are Invited to Chai Pe Charcha.
> 
> @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Roybot @levina @Dem!god @HariPrasad @pursuit of happiness and others


i am in if its party neutral



fsayed said:


> The progress of school education in India | Global Poverty Research Group | Working Papers
> 
> GovernanceNow.com | India has made considerable progress in education: Unesco
> 
> India has made best progress in elementary education: UN - Livemint




--

see the effect .. 
India has made best progress in elementary education: UN - Livemint
news like this makes a day ...
bravo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

pursuit of happiness said:


> dear
> all.. now we have ceasefire...
> lets put on some rules to avoid derailmetn and healthy productive discussion
> 1. No personal attack on any politician . current or past..
> 2. discussion should be on policy and not person.
> 
> you can add your points...
> 
> 
> can we have party neutral debate ? no namo no rg only india
> 
> 
> *i am in if its party neutral*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> see the effect ..
> India has made best progress in elementary education: UN - Livemint
> news like this makes a day ...
> bravo



It is going to me neutral and healthy.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

@pursuit of happiness 

*As for ur proposed issue of Education*.


*Rashtriya Uchchatar Shiksha Abhiyan (RUSA)
*
- a Centrally Sponsored Scheme (CSS) for reforming the state higher education system. 

- *80 new universities*  would be created by converting autonomous colleges/colleges in a cluster to State universities. 

- 100 new colleges, including professional/technical colleges would be set up and 54 existing colleges would be converted into model degree colleges. 

- Infrastructure grants would be given to *150 universities*  to upgrade and fill critical gaps in infrastructure especially libraries, laboratories etc.

- Infrastructure grants* 3,500 colleges*  to upgrade and fill critical gaps in infrastructure especially libraries, laboratories etc. 

- RUSA would also support *5,000 new faculty positions* 

- RUSA would have a financial outlay of *Rs. 22,855 crore  *(About US $ 4 billion)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

India's Silent Poverty Reduction Miracle | RealClearPolitics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@all
as bhai and fsayed started a new beginning shall we ?

this is my country,
4 Indian universities in world's top 100 - Rediff Getahead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*RUSA will be a new Centrally Sponsored Scheme* spread over two plan periods, *for improving access, equity and quality in the state higher education system*.

*With over 96 percent of students enrolled in the state higher education system, there is a need for State colleges and universities to be strengthened through strategic Central funding and implementing certain much needed reforms.* 

RUSA also aims to incentivize States to step up plan investments in higher education.

The important objectives of the scheme are:

• Improving the overall quality of existing state higher educational institutions by ensuring conformity to prescribed norms and standards and adoption of accreditation as a mandatory quality assurance framework.

•* Correct regional imbalances in access to higher education through high quality institutions in rural and semi urban areas* as well as creating opportunities for students from rural areas to get access to better quality institutions.

• Setting up of higher education institutions in unserved and underserved areas.

• Improve equity in higher education by providing adequate opportunities to socially deprived communities; promote inclusion of women, minorities, SC/ST and OBCs as well as differently abled persons.

• Ensure adequate *availability of quality faculty in all* higher educational institutions and *ensure capacity building at all levels. *

• Create an enabling atmosphere in higher educational institutions to devote themselves to research and innovation.

• Integrate skill developments efforts of the government with the conventional higher education system through optimum interventions.

All funding under RUSA would be norm based and future grants would be performance based and outcome dependent. Commitment by States and institutions to certain academic, administrative and governance reforms will be a precondition for receiving funding.

*Ministry of Rural Development Approves 137 Projects for Skill Development *

In terms of the provisions of Aajeevika Skills Guidelines-2013 notified with effect from 20th September,2013, Empowered Committee(EC) in the Ministry of Rural Development has approved *137* projects for skill development of *4,88,680* rural youth at the total Central assistance of *Rs 1347.79* crore for implementation in various states as per details.


Further, the Ministry is processing *535* proposals received till *10th February, 2014* for sanction after obtaining necessary recommendation from State Government concerned and Central Technical Support Agencies. The Ministry proposes to issue necessary sanctions after obtaining Empowered Committee’s approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

India has made best progress in elementary education: UN - Livemint
reports says 
idia has made the largest progress in absolute terms of any country in the world … reducing out-of-school (children) numbers from 20 million in 2000 to 2.3 million in 2006, and (around) 1.7 million by latest data (2011),”

india was power house in ancient times in science and tech..
why now it cant deliver any ideas

how can we develop top 5 university who will be in top 20 in world ?
my choice,
JNU, IIT, NIT,


----------



## HariPrasad

“Gujarat allocates Rs.800 cr. for Skill Development and the Union Budget allocates Rs. 1000 cr!” | Way2NarendraModi – Watch Narendra Modi Live Event Streaming Tv & News | Latest News About BJP PM Candidate Narendra Modi Videos | Shri Narendra Modi Biography | All About Gujarat CM Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

HariPrasad said:


> “Gujarat allocates Rs.800 cr. for Skill Development and the Union Budget allocates Rs. 1000 cr!” | Way2NarendraModi – Watch Narendra Modi Live Event Streaming Tv & News | Latest News About BJP PM Candidate Narendra Modi Videos | Shri Narendra Modi Biography | All About Gujarat CM Narendra Modi


dear try to avoid vs debate .....
just see previous post .. you will get idea
i putsome points looking for your suggestion too


----------



## HariPrasad

Bhai Zakir said:


> Ministry of Rural Development Approves 137 Projects for Skill Development



@pursuit of happiness 

Oh man, I simply read Bhai zakir's post. that remind me of huge fund allocated by Gujarat Govt. I had no intention of comparing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

@pursuit of happiness 

As u have proposed education as a subject of debate:

Following are submitted:

- 7 new IIMs

- 9 new IITs

- 6 new AIIMS

- 58 new medical colleges in states with central assistance and upgrade of district hospitals

- 5,800 more MBBS seats.

- 10,000 more MBBS seats

- Rs 10,000 crore for creating 10,000 new MBBS seats in India

Cabinet clears addition of 10,000 more MBBS seats - The Times of India

- 5 new Indian Institutes of Science Education and Research (IISER)

Five IISERs have been established across the country, namely IISER Kolkata in West Bengal, IISER Pune in Maharashtra, IISER Mohali in Punjab, IISER Bhopal in Madhya Pradesh and IISER Thiruvananthapuram in Kerala

- 10 new NITs

- India's first defense university to come up in Gurgaon

India's first defence university to come up in Gurgaon - Hindustan Times

- Indian Institute of Space Science and Technology

- 4 new National Institute of Design

- 16 new Central Universities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad
> 
> If you want a sane discussion, I think i have a better idea of making a thread - chai pe charcha in members section......
> 
> THIS THREAD HAS JUST BECOME A SPAM THREAD RATHER THAN ANY CONCRETE DISCUSSION.
> 
> what say?



Arpiii 
I dont understand politics nor do i understand the "economics" behind it. Thats the reason I stay away from such threads.Its nothing but mudslinging.
I prefer our rhyming sessions over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Today media boycotted Congress Press Conference.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440823211601575936

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


> *BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai, BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai, BJP ka PM Candidate Jhootha hai*





Its like some one shouting congress ka PM candidate chuti** hai... congress ka PM candidate chut** hai ...

Same can be repeated again and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

@Bhai Zakir got banned??? 

@arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Can anyone else see this advt. on their screen?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Can anyone else see this advt. on their screen?
> View attachment 19647



I can also see the Advertisement. Apparently, I have been Googling for Pappu Cartoons Pics today! 

*Lok Sabha election dates to be announced on Wednesday*

New Delhi: The Election Commission is likely to announce the Lok Sabha election dates at 10:30 am on Wednesday said sources. Polling in the upcoming elections is likely to commence in the second week of April and may be spread over seven phases, the longest so far, highly placed sources said.

The probable dates for the commencement of polling are between April 7 and 10, the sources in the Election Commission said while emphasising that the poll schedule was still being "fine tuned".

As of now, the plan is to have voting, involving over 81 crore voters, in seven phases but efforts are on to reduce that to six phases. The 2009 polls were held in five phases from April 16 to May 13.

The Model Code of Conduct for governments and political parties will come into force from the date of announcement. However, the Election Commission has ruled out advancing the schedule or compressing it to avoid the summer heat, a demand put forward at the all-party meeting convened by the Commission last month.

The term of the current Lok Sabha expires on June 1 and the new House has to be constituted by May 31.

Along with the Lok Sabha polls, Andhra Pradesh, including the regions comprising the newly-carved out Telangana, Odisha and Sikkim will go to polls to elect new assemblies.

Highly placed sources in the Commission said finishing touches were being given to the schedule. Consultations with the Union Home Ministry, state governments, para-military forces and Chief Electoral Officers of states have already been completed.

If a six or a seven-phased schedule is finalised, it would be the first time the country would witness elections over such a long period.

_(With additional information from PTI)_

*Lok Sabha election dates to be announced on Wednesday*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

aha.........ab iss thread me thodi khuli hawa chal rhi hai.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> aha.........ab iss thread me thodi khuli hawa chal rhi hai.......



Itna jaldi kush mat ho ja. Abi David James ana baaki hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bhai Zakir said:


> @pursuit of happiness
> 
> As u have proposed education as a subject of debate:
> 
> Following are submitted:
> 
> - 7 new IIMs
> 
> - 9 new IITs
> 
> - 6 new AIIMS
> 
> - 58 new medical colleges in states with central assistance and upgrade of district hospitals
> 
> - 5,800 more MBBS seats.
> 
> - 10,000 more MBBS seats
> 
> - Rs 10,000 crore for creating 10,000 new MBBS seats in India
> 
> Cabinet clears addition of 10,000 more MBBS seats - The Times of India
> 
> - 5 new Indian Institutes of Science Education and Research (IISER)
> 
> Five IISERs have been established across the country, namely IISER Kolkata in West Bengal, IISER Pune in Maharashtra, IISER Mohali in Punjab, IISER Bhopal in Madhya Pradesh and IISER Thiruvananthapuram in Kerala
> 
> - 10 new NITs
> 
> - India's first defense university to come up in Gurgaon
> 
> India's first defence university to come up in Gurgaon - Hindustan Times
> 
> - Indian Institute of Space Science and Technology
> 
> - 4 new National Institute of Design
> 
> - 16 new Central Universities


---
new iit and iim are good 
but current IITs and IIMs needs more funds and autonomy..
shall we not focus on them first than opening new ones 
this applies to all as our current system need booster shot reforms rather new entities ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Kya hua last 5 page nahi dekhe kon kon bann hua ?


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Itna jaldi kush mat ho ja. Abi David James ana baaki hai!



bhai.....i have now tasted BLOOD......uska bhi yahi anjam hoga.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Kya hua last 5 page nahi dekhe kon kon bann hua ?



Mitti Paao, good thing is that Bhai Zakir has been Banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

are we not become too personal.. that we are enjoying a member got ban..
it seems rater subjective we are more and more becoming objective?
bhai zakir made mistake using abusive words .. if we termed him blind anti modi /bjp
are we not ignoring our self? are we objective to analyses our leaders on neutral platform without any prejudice? 
just thought to ponder ......


----------



## Parul

*Third Front is unviable 'tired front': Mamata*

NEW DELHI: Mamata Banerjee is unfazed by her exclusion in the recently-formed Third Front which she rubbishes as an unviable "tired front" and is confident that a different kind of federal front will rule the country after the upcoming Lok Sabha polls. 

The West Bengal chief minister and Trinamool Congress supremo is also keeping open the option of whether she is a contender for the prime ministership, saying "people will decide". 

She ruled out any truck with Congress or BJP and hoped that people would "reward" her party "abundantly" in the polls. 

"No matter. Any force with the Communists in it is not viable because the people have rejected the CPM. So,... it is not Third Front, it is Tired Front," she told PTI in an email interview. 

Mamata was responding when asked how she sees coming together recently of 11 parties to form the Third Front which includes Left parties, Samajwadi Party, JD(U) and JD(S). 

Asked whether she felt left out as she was not included in the 'Third Front', Mamata replied, "Nothing like that." 

She insisted that "any Front of significance (including Trinamool) will only come together after the results are announced... We are hopeful that a Federal Front government will lead this nation." 

Questioned as to how this was possible and who could be her allies after elections, she remained vague. "Making empty noise now is one thing. It is not important. What is important is to come to Delhi in May with many dozens of Lok Sabha seats. The Federal Front will take shape with this model, on the plank of common policies." 

On whether she will be a candidate for the prime ministership in case a 'Federal Front' is formed, the Trinamool chief said, "Throughout my three decades of struggle, people have always been my motivation and inspiration, not 'kursis' (chair)." 

At the same time, the former Union minister dropped enough hints about her ambition. "I have experience of working at the Centre, I have also experience of working in a state. In a democracy, people will decide." 

Commenting on the current political scene, Mamata contended that "Congress is not the alternative to BJP and BJP is not the alternative to Congress." 

Hitting out at Congress with which she had an alliance till about two years ago, she said, "People are tired of corruption. People are tired of dynasty." 

She also targeted BJP, saying "People are tired of parties that encourage riots." 

Maintaining that people of the country want development, peace and progress for the nation and for the states to happen hand in hand, the West Bengal Chief Minister said she has been focussing on these issues only. 

"Our focus has been on developing Bengal so that the people will reward us abundantly in the Lok Sabha elections," she said. 

Besides West Bengal, Trinamool will contest the upcoming Lok Sabha polls in Uttar Pradesh, Manipur, Assam, Arunachal Pradesh, Delhi and Jharkhand, she said. 

"As you know, we are the principal opposition party in Manipur and also have our MLAs in Assam, Arunachal and UP. We have already announced that we are putting up candidates in Delhi, Jharkhand and some other states," Mamata added. 

Asked whether there was a possibility of Trinamool allying with BJP, she replied, "Let me make it very clear. We are fighting these elections against the Left, the Congress and the BJP." 

Whether she could again have alliance with Congress with which her party split on a bitter note, Mamata reflected her contempt for that party. 

"The Congress will get just between 60 and 70 (Lok Sabha) seats. The country is fed up with their anti-people policies. So where is the question of forgiving and forgetting? Because we are always with the people," she claimed. On BJP's poll prospects, she projected that the party would get close to 150-160.
*

Third Front is unviable 'tired front': Mamata - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Parul said:


> Mitti Paao, good thing is that Bhai Zakir has been Banned.


Oh man, I just put him on ignore list. This thread will see see some peace as it had earlier. Good riddance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Fawkes said:


> Oh man, I just put him on ignore list. *This thread will see see some peace as it had earlier. Good riddance*



This feeling is mutual. He was just spamming in the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

This tweet portrays my views too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440879897288798208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> This tweet portrays my views too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440879897288798208



Does that mean model code of conduct is going to kick in tomorrow? No new shenanigans anymore till the general elections? Hurrah...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*Lok Sabha election dates to be announced on Wednesday*

Polling is likely to commence from the second week of April and may be spread over six to seven phases; NOTA option to be introduced
The schedule for the Lok Sabha polls will be announced by the Election Commission on Wednesday.

With the announcement of poll dates, the Model Code of Conduct for governments and political parties will come into force with immediate effect.

The schedule will be announced at a press conference by Chief Election Commissioner V.S. Sampath along with Election Commissioners H.S. Brahma and S.N.A. Zaidi. The conference this time is being held at Vigyan Bhawan instead of at Nirvachan Bhawan, the EC headquarters.

Polling is likely to commence from the second week of April and may be spread over six to seven phases, the longest so far, highly placed sources said.

The probable dates for the commencement of polling are between April 7 and 10, the sources in the Election Commission had told PTI.

As of now, the plan is to have the voting exercise involving an electorate of 81 crore in six to seven phases.

The 2009 polls were held in five phases from April 16 to May 13.

The term of the current Lok Sabha expires on June 1 and the new House has to be constituted by May 31.

Along with the Lok Sabha election, Odisha, Sikkim and Andhra Pradesh, including the regions comprising Telangana, will go to polls to elect new Assemblies.

It could be the first time the country witnesses elections over such a long period in six or seven phases.

The sources had said that the attempt is to “maximise” use of forces and the polling days. In the first phase, polling is expected to be held in some of the Maoist-hit States and in some northeastern States.

For the first time in parliamentary polls, a system of paper trail for electronic voting will be introduced in some constituencies on a trial basis.

There have been demands that a paper trail should be in place so that a fool-proof record is created and controversies avoided in case of a dispute or an election petition filed in courts.

The Commission has also issued guidelines to political parties asking them to explain the rationale of financing the promises they make in their election manifestos. The guidelines that followed Supreme Court directions in this regard have now been made part of the Model Code.

An estimated 81.4 crore voters will be eligible to vote in the coming elections after 9.71 crore new voters have been added to the rolls since the last elections.

From the coming elections, candidates in a parliamentary constituency in bigger States can spend up to Rs. 70 lakh on their campaign, up from Rs. 40 lakh in 2011. In the 2009 elections, it was Rs. 25 lakh.

Another first in the Lok Sabha elections will be the introduction of “None of the Above” (NOTA) option in voting, which came into vogue in the Assembly elections a few months ago.

The electoral rolls are ready after being updated with January one this year as the cut-off date.

A total of 1.1 crore poll personnel, half of them being security forces, will be deployed for the smooth conduct of polls and to ensure that they are free and fair.

Poll officials said the database of the civilian staff to be deployed for conducting polls has been prepared and at least 5.5 million civilian staff would be deployed.

The list of central government employees to be deployed for poll duty as micro-observers in sensitive polling stations has also been prepared. 

Lok Sabha election dates to be announced on Wednesday - The Hindu


----------



## JanjaWeed

Former Delhi chief minister Sheila Dikshit is new governor of Kerala: ABP News
There you go... nice retirement perk for this corrupt old lady!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Former Delhi chief minister Sheila Dikshit is new governor of Kerala: ABP News
> There you go... nice retirement perk for this corrupt old lady!



Yaar she was 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000 times better than Kejri.......... I would have voted for her.


----------



## fsayed

Addressing a rally in Lucknow, BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate made it a point to tell the people of Uttar Pradesh that their state is backward and that his state had a higher per capita income. He conveniently forgot that 7 states/UTs have a higher per capita income than Gujarat. To set the record straight watchhttp://goo.gl/evdEzy










*One is the face of Gujarat riots, the other the defining image of its perpetrators. They met on Monday at the unlikeliest of places - a CPI (M) seminar in Kannur in Kerala and did something implausible - joining in a duet of peace and brotherhood.

While Qutubuddin Ansari's face - caked with dust, tears and dried blood as he pleaded with security forces to save him from rampaging rioters - had become the image of 2002 riots; Ashok Mochi's picture, a saffron band around his head, a rod in one hand and the other clinched into a fist, represented the blood-thirst of the aggressors.

Both Mochi and Ansari were critical of Modi and his development model. "Where is development in Gujarat? Any talk of development is just a sham. I still live on a footpath in Lal Darwaza. I am still single. I can't afford to get married because of my financial status," said Mochi, 39.

Ansari said Modi by posing with Muslim leaders is trying to cultivate the impression that the community is now with him. "The truth is that the BJP has done nothing for Muslims. People living in other states should know this truth. That is the reason I have come up with the book," said Ansari.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

politics ne is desh ko mar dala


----------



## fsayed

Rahul Gandhi will visit Maharashtra. He will interact with college students from tribal area in Shirpur in Dhule district.

Programs : Interaction with people ‪#‎Dhule‬-Shirpur road,Marathwada division public rally at Aurangabad. Interaction with the fishermen at Versova beach, Kokan division public rally at Sonale village near Bhivandi by-pass.










*
RG today met with the NSUI candidates who were victorious in the Gujarat University elections.*

According to the National Food Survey 2007, there was a decrease in the number of children with malnutrition in India by one per cent compared to the previous survey. However, Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh were the only two states which showed an increase in the numbers.


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


>



Thanks for this pic.....

Now if i reply, can i expect a rational/sane reply from your side as well??

You said that 7 states are ahead in PCI than Gujarat......fair enough.....

But except Maharashtra....other states can't be compared to Gujarat as there size is very small.

& Yes, Maharashtra has a higher PCI, but than it has India's financial capital as well which accounts for 25-30% of entire tax collections.....

Mumbai receives many central help, state focus is no this city, & many other facilities.......

remove Mumbai & Maha PCI will drop drastically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Yaar she was 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000 times better than Kejri.......... I would have voted for her.



But still.. she was a ribbon cutting chachi! Now she got herself a governorship, which will insulate her from prosecution on corruption charges! gggrrrhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> politics ne is desh ko mar dala



Very true. And we as a citizen equally blamed to for this situation.


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Former Delhi chief minister Sheila Dikshit is new governor of Kerala: ABP News
> There you go... nice retirement perk for this corrupt old lady!



This old grand party has many tricks up it's sleeves.

Sonia herself has got real Khurafati dimag.Pata nahi yeh Chutiya Rahul kispe chala gaya hai. 

Hey @arp2041 @jha @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe what are the chances of MMS being indicted for Coal Scam by Lokpal ??

0% or 50% or 100% or 200%

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

I hope he gets indicted ..... that ought to shut the Women Empowerment™ brigade up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440897816538255360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> This old grand party has many tricks up it's sleeves.
> 
> Sonia herself has got real Khurafati dimag.Pata nahi yeh Chutiya Rahul kispe chala gaya hai.
> 
> Hey @arp2041 @jha @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe what are the chances of MMS being indicted for Coal Scam by Lokpal ??
> 
> 0% or 50% or 100% or 200%



0%. Koi faida nahi. Indict hoga toh bhi muh khulne ki koi chance nahi!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

SwAggeR said:


> This old grand party has many tricks up it's sleeves.
> 
> Sonia herself has got real Khurafati dimag.Pata nahi yeh Chutiya Rahul kispe chala gaya hai.
> 
> Hey @arp2041 @jha @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe what are the chances of MMS being indicted for Coal Scam by Lokpal ??
> 
> 0% or 50% or 100% or 200%



In India we respect a PM.......no matter what he did.......

chances - (negative) 100%


----------



## Indischer

SwAggeR said:


> This old grand party has many tricks up it's sleeves.
> 
> Sonia herself has got real Khurafati dimag.Pata nahi yeh Chutiya Rahul kispe chala gaya hai.
> 
> Hey @arp2041 @jha @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe what are the chances of MMS being indicted for Coal Scam by Lokpal ??
> 
> 0% or 50% or 100% or 200%



Are you new to Indian Politics? Of course the answer is 1.73%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

fsayed said:


> According to the National Food Survey 2007, there was a decrease in the number of children with malnutrition in India by one per cent compared to the previous survey. However, Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh were the only two states which showed an increase in the numbers.



'India improved but Gujarat slipped on malnutrition' - The Times of India



> AHMEDABAD: According to the* National Food Survey 2007*, there was a decrease in the number of children with malnutrition in India by one per cent compared to the previous survey. However, Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh were the only two states which showed an increase in the numbers.
> 
> Volunteer with Right to Food Project (RFP) Sachin Jain said that earlier 47% of children in the country were malnourished. The figure fell to 45.9 in *2007 for India. According to the 2007 survey*, the number in Gujarat grew to 46 per cent as against 45 per cent in the previous years, similarly in MP the number increased to 60 from 54.



Is this trolling from the TOI or the congress?


----------



## SwAggeR

AugenBlick said:


> I hope he gets indicted ..... that ought to shut the Women Empowerment™ brigade up.



Modi will bring back BJP to resounding victory in 2019 too ,if he takes proper care of corruption and economy and yes I don't want any riots and guess no one wants if it's not forced by always instigating community. 

Few UPA's minister in jail for corruption will further instill India's hope in him. Waise bhi Maya Kodani ke badle 5-6 toh jail mein chahiye hi.



Indischer said:


> Are you new to Indian Politics? Of course the answer is 1.73%



But, I have high regards for Modi , if anyone can change the existing trend then it's Modi only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

SwAggeR said:


> But, I have high regards for Modi , if anyone can change the existing trend then it's Modi only.



You aren't understanding.....guilty or not.....a PM can't be charged as he is the International face of India & Indian repo will be down the drain if MMS is charged with corruption......look at even BJP charges, they never attack MMS directly.

Sad but TRUE & it's necessary evil also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

arp2041 said:


> In India we respect a PM.......no matter what he did.......
> 
> chances - (negative) 100%





arp2041 said:


> You aren't understanding.....guilty or not.....a PM can't be charged as he is the International face of India & Indian repo will be down the drain if MMS is charged with corruption......look at even BJP charges, they never attack MMS directly.
> 
> Sad but TRUE & it's necessary evil also.



But , Lokpal ke dil mein corrupt Ex-PM ke liye koi jageh nahi hai as per law.


----------



## fsayed

*Official indifference: National SC Commission’s Gujarat office is non-functional; 3,500 cases are pending*
February 12, 2014Uncategorized






Why is the National Commission for Scheduled Castes (NCSCs) unable to function normally in Gujarat to inquire into different human rights issues involving Dalits? If NCSC officials are to be believed, it is because it does not have “adequate staff”, or “basic infrastructure”, or even a car, or, worse, a “proper office to function from”. All this and more has come to light in a Right to Information (RTI) reply to NGO Navsarjan Trust’s senior activist Kirit Rathod. The reply revealed, as a result of all this, more than 3,500 complaints has been pending before the NCSC for the last several years.
NCSC’s Gujarat office, says the RTI reply, was established in 1991, and has been functioning from a two-room office of the Mavlankar Mansion near Lal Darwaja, Ahmedabad. Despite the fact that the NCSC’s head office requested state social justice and empowerment secretary Sanjay Prasad to urgently look into the transfer of the NCSC office operating from an “old office situated in a very congested area of Ahmedabad” to Gandhinagar, the state capital, more than two years have passed, nothing has happened. 
Prasad was particularly told why it is important to shift the office – because it should work in close cooperation with the Gujarat government. “All the information and data etc. is to be collected from state government departments”, he was suggested in the letter written in November 2011. Even space needed for NCSC office in Gujarat noted down – 2,500-3000 sq feet “approximately”. 
The RTI application further reveals that the NCSC does not have a car of its own – the one it “owned”, has been sent back to Delhi, as it was in such bad state that it couldn’t even run for 100 km. While the vehicle was disposed of, the RTI reply says the NCSC does not have a new one for quite some time now, one reason why “it is possible to carry out on-the-spot inquiry into cases of atrocity and the VVIPs are unable to move around to find out realities.” 
In a statement, Rathod said, “I decided to visit the NCSC office, and found that the office routinely forwards complaints a fortnight or a month after it gets one, and does no follow-up. The result is, the complaints are continuing to pile up. “I asked deputy director of the NCSC A Satyanarayana about it, and he said replied he could not do anything because he did not have any staff. He told me, the office did not have any vehicle either”, Rathod said, adding, “The office runs on a monthly rent of Rs 12,549. And, Satyanayana often visits the office of the district collector in auto rickshaw. Often, he just avoids going to any meetings.” 
The Ahmedabad office has an approved strength of 15 officials, and only seven posts have been filled up. “The director’s post has been vacant for several years”, Rathod said, adding, “The Chandigarh director holds additional charge of the Gujarat office. Not without reason, it has failed to look into several cases, into the killing of three Dalits in Thangarh, exodus of Dalit families from their villages, and other such incidents.”


----------



## Kloitra

arp2041 said:


> You aren't understanding.....guilty or not.....a PM can't be charged as he is the International face of India & Indian repo will be down the drain if MMS is charged with corruption......look at even BJP charges, they never attack MMS directly.
> 
> Sad but TRUE & it's necessary evil also.



What about all the attacks on Rajiv and PVN? The only reason MMS doesn't gets attacked is because of his clean image.


----------



## fsayed

*Gadkari’s ‘proposal’ for Raj Thackeray: Don’t put up candidates for LS polls, it will be detrimental*





Only pollsters like Mukesh Ambani owned and US affliated CNNIBN and Ford Foundation funded CSDS gives BJP-SS the lead in Maharashra. The BJP itself has no confidence of winning the state and desperately sends Gadkari to plead with Raj Thackeray not to contest the Lok Sabha polls! 





(IndianExpress) Former BJP president Nitin Gadkari on Monday asked MNS president Raj Thackeray not to field candidates in the Lok Sabha elections in order not to divide votes of the Shiv Sena-BJP.
“Yes, I had a luncheon meeting with Raj Thackeray. I have offered him a proposal… He should not work at cross purposes with the BJP-led grand alliance in Maharashtra. We do not want him to field candidates against us because it is bound to split the Sena-BJP votes and this will be detrimental to the electoral fortunes of the National Democratic Alliance at the Centre,” Gadkari told The Indian Express.
While Gadkari did not say what he offered Raj in return, top sources in the BJP said about 35-40 seats in the 288-seat assembly could be earmarked for the MNS.
“The talks are at an initial stage. We want him as our partner. The details and formulae can be worked out accordingly,”
was all that Gadkari would confirm. Besides MNS, Gadkari is also trying to rope in the Peasants and Workers Party as an ally.
“Once things move ahead, Shiv Sena president Uddhav Thackeray will be taken into confidence before a firm commitment is made to the MNS,” Gadkari said.
There have been efforts in the past to get MNS join the BJP-led alliance. Raj’s party played spoilsport in the 2009 Lok Sabha elections, handing an advantage to the Congress-NCP. Even if it does not win seats, the MNS can take away a sizeable chunk of votes, affecting the winnability of the Sena-BJP. BJP leader Gopinath Munde had met Raj and Uddhav separately earlier in a bid to bring the MNS into the NDA.
In 2009, the MNS polled over one lakh votes in each constituency, cutting into primarily Sena-BJP votes. The Sena and BJP together polled 29 per cent votes; along with MNS, it would have topped 33 per cent.
“This is what I am looking at to ensure we tap the most number of Lok Sabha seats out of the 48 in Maharashtra,” Gadkari said.
“I impressed upon him the need to recognise national concerns releated to development and good governance. For this, we have to dislodge the Congress-led coalition at the Centre,”
the former BJP president said.
“Let us also reconcile to the fact that coalition governments are here to stay, and for this the NDA will have to expand with new partners.
“Whether it is Raj Thackeray or NCP president Sharad Pawar, we are friends who share our concerns on development,”
Gadkari said, adding, quickly, however, that the NCP remained a Congress ally. A senior BJP leader said about the Gadkari-Raj meeting,
“Prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is keeping his fingers crossed because he does not want to antagonise the Sena and disturb the seat-sharing arrangement in Maharashtra.”
A senior Sena functionary warned,
“Any alliance without our consent will not be acceptable. We cannot give our consent to any promises made by the BJP to MNS without taking us into confidence.”
Late in the evening, state BJP president Devendra Fadnavis met Uddhav Thackeray at Matoshree, and assured him the BJP would take no decisions without taking the Sena into confidence.​


----------



## arp2041

Kloitra said:


> What about all the attacks on Rajiv and PVN? The only reason MMS doesn't gets attacked is because of his clean image.



When i said that there can't be ATTACKS??? what i said that no PM can be CHARGED......

& what attacks are you talking about??

RG was indeed involved in wrongdoing - Bofors & swiss magazine published that he holds millions in secret accounts in Switzerland:







& PVN was also involved in cash for votes scam to save his govt., he paid huge sums to Jharkhand mukti morcha for support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

fsayed said:


> *Official indifference: National SC Commission’s Gujarat office is non-functional; 3,500 cases are pending*



And the functional Maharashtra NCSC had 5368 pending cases back in 2010, which have grown by now!
http://ncsc.nic.in/files/State Profile mahrashtra.pdf



arp2041 said:


> When i said that there can't be ATTACKS??? what i said that no PM can be CHARGED......
> 
> & what attacks are you talking about??
> 
> RG was indeed involved in wrongdoing - Bofors & swiss magazine published that he holds millions in secret accounts in Switzerland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & PVN was also involved in cash for votes scam to save his govt., he paid huge sums to Jharkhand mukti morcha for support.



I was replying to this:


> look at even BJP charges, they never attack MMS directly.



I meant if there was anything substantial against MMS, like RG and PVN, they would have attacked.


----------



## arp2041

@fsayed I accept BJP has no confidence hence they go to beg to MNS..........

But if Congress is SO CONFIDENT of a win than why don't they go all alone in India???

Why NCP in maha, RJD in Bihar, TRS in Telengana & so on???

Please answer my this question & the earlier one which you avoided.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440900211771056128


----------



## arp2041

Kloitra said:


> I meant if there was anything substantial against MMS, like RG and PVN, they would have attacked.



They have....CAG report on Coalscam & MMS was heading Coal ministry than......

But attacking MMS wouldn't be a politically astute idea.......


----------



## Parul

Kloitra said:


> What about all the attacks on Rajiv and PVN? The only reason *MMS doesn't gets attacked is* because of his clean image.



Corruption has been happening under his nose for 10 long years now & broked all records. How come, he is someone with clean image?


----------



## Kloitra

arp2041 said:


> They have....CAG report on Coalscam & MMS was heading Coal ministry than......
> 
> But attacking MMS wouldn't be a politically astute idea.......



Because of his clean image?
I find it hard to believe a weak puppet like him would dare to be corrupt. Aid others on orders, yeah. But I think he is generally considered to be clean, even by his opponents.


----------



## arp2041

Kloitra said:


> Because of his clean image?
> I find it hard to believe a weak puppet like him would dare to be corrupt. Aid others on orders, yeah. But I think he is generally considered to be clean, even by his opponents.



He's no Caesar's wife........ORDERS or not.....in the eyes of the world, he is the most powerful person in India.....He can't run away just by saying - i din't knew, Allies did it, I am clean I am clean..........

Yes, he may not have taken a single penny, but the fact remains that he was the leader when people under him were LOOTING India. PERIOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

arp2041 said:


> He's no Caesar's wife........ORDERS or not.....in the eyes of the world, he is the most powerful person in India.....He can't run away just by saying - i din't knew, Allies did it, I am clean I am clean..........
> 
> Yes, he may not have taken a single penny, but the fact remains that he was the leader when people under him were LOOTING India. PERIOD.



These are too different issues. Yeah, he was a sheep, leading a pack of dirty wolves. But you can't charge someone for being incompetent. Oppose him, but what can he be indicted of?


----------



## SwAggeR

LOL AT AAP 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440902486757756929


Kloitra said:


> These are too different issues. Yeah, he was a sheep, leading a pack of dirty wolves. But you can't charge someone for being incompetent. Oppose him, but what can he be indicted of?



For signing the documents for leasing coal fields without attracting competitive bids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

SwAggeR said:


> For signing the documents for leasing coal fields without attracting competitive bids.



Don't know much about that case If he did, he would be directly involved in corruption.


----------



## SwAggeR

Kloitra said:


> Don't know much about that case If he did, he would be directly involved in corruption.



Yes , he did.


----------



## Kloitra

SwAggeR said:


> Yes , he did.


Didn't know that. I always thought these two are clean - MMS and Antony.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @fsayed I accept BJP has no confidence hence they go to beg to MNS..........
> 
> But if Congress is SO CONFIDENT of a win than why don't they go all alone in India???
> 
> Why NCP in maha, RJD in Bihar, TRS in Telengana & so on???
> 
> Please answer my this question & the earlier one which you avoided.



Aray logical argument kyon karte ho mere bhai? @fsayed ka kam poster chipkana hai. Posters ke bare mai koi sawal hai toh poochlo usse!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

@JanjaWeed , @arp2041 Congress was planning for more lollipops and rewaries on thursday meet. 

*The EC’ decision to call polls seems to have taken the government by surprise which had planned a cabinet meeting to Thursday to push some last- minute sops.*

SOURCE

*ONE MAJOR SIDE EFFECTS OF ENFORCEMENT OF MODEL CODE OF CONDUCT IS*

#*Lokpal, another of its “achievements” that the UPA would have liked to go to voters with, too, looks unlikely, as the government won’t have enough time to name a replacement for KT Thomas, the former Supreme Court judge who on Monday quit as the head of the search committee for the anti-corruption watchdog. 

As soon as the poll dates are announced, the model code of conduct will kick in, preventing the government from making any decisions that can be seen as influencing voters. It also prohibits political parties from making unsubstantiated allegations against opponents.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

@jha

Good development if there are no more U- turns.

Nitish rules out alliance with Congress - The Hindu: Mobile Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

@JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad @SpArK @jha @KRAIT @Soumitra @GreenFoe @Ayush @Indischer @Hermione @45'22' @Rajaraja Chola @MST @Nair saab @arp2041 @Indischer 

BJP and media guys love for aap has shifted focus from upa scams and policy paralysis,*bjp loosing votes everywhere in csds poll*.


*Rahul topples modi in TN & telangana* .Either get barbs back to inc or loose this time too.


_The biggest benefit for cong from aap_ is that it has shifted focus from cong is bad to all are bad,_*cong gaining in polls*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Anil Ambani-led Reliance Infrastructure has filed a Rs 100-crore defamation suit against the Aam Aadmi Party in the Bombay High Courtin response to allegations of malpractices against the company's power distributionbusiness in Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Elections dates to be announed today,bjp supporter attacking subsidiary rather than owner of corrupt firm.


----------



## Jason bourne

 #ModiKiDilli Tomorrow 11 AM. 
--------------------------------------------
Lots of volunteers are working selflessly to promote positive agenda of Shri Modi ji to people in Delhi through ground work. Lets encourage them by trending #ModiKiDilli on 5th March at 11 AM. Few Sample tweets below:

#ModiKiDilli Twitter Trend - Google Drive

Please broadcast it to your twitter friends!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

National election: India votes starting April 7; counting on May 16 | NDTV.com


----------



## GreenFoe

Very interesting article

Sonia Gandhi: The Aakhri Mughal of Congress | Five Forty Three

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

GreenFoe said:


> @JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad @SpArK @jha @KRAIT @Soumitra @GreenFoe @Ayush @Indischer @Hermione @45'22' @Rajaraja Chola @MST @Nair saab @arp2041 @Indischer
> 
> BJP and media guys love for aap has shifted focus from upa scams and policy paralysis,*bjp loosing votes everywhere in csds poll*.
> 
> 
> *Rahul topples modi in TN & telangana* .Either get barbs back to inc or loose this time too.
> 
> 
> _The biggest benefit for cong from aap_ is that it has shifted focus from cong is bad to all are bad,_*cong gaining in polls*_


The key to rule india comes from hindi heart lands up, bihar, mp ,gujrat ,rajhisthan
M my self watch the survey on Ibn7 its shows congress is gaining few but might not convert it in the seats like in tamil nadu its shows jayalalita in third place with 8% its but in term of seat converstion Aidmk is far ahead from congress.We should also see the party base of congress in TN is strong bt its not in the case of bjp.same goes in andra pradesh people perspective of telengna is far diffrent from what is for seemandra.in telengna cong and trs are againing but they are depriving in seemandra


----------



## GreenFoe

NKVD said:


> The key to rule india comes from hindi heart lands up, bihar, mp ,gujrat ,rajhisthan



First,that's not true,second its about loosing the momentum :|







HAHA i'am posting images tooo LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

@GreenFoe didnt got your quote.............i was expecting a tough fight between BJP and Congress anyhow


----------



## GreenFoe

45'22' said:


> @GreenFoe didnt got your quote.............i was expecting a tough fight between BJP and Congress anyhow



In latest csds survey bjp modi loosing votes from last survey(jan) & cong rahul gaining ,i think its because of shifting focus from cong scams and shittyness .

Focus on cong than other parties :|

*narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  2h
90 years old Congresi since 1950,Shinde- Pawar visits his house,says will vote for Cong but want others to not vote pic.twitter.com/CkGp6UqrY4


 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441050398523404288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

GreenFoe said:


> In latest csds survey bjp modi loosing votes from last survey(jan) & cong rahul gaining ,i think its because of shifting focus from cong scams and shittyness .
> 
> Focus on cong than other parties :|
> 
> *narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  2h
> 90 years old Congresi since 1950,Shinde- Pawar visits his house,says will vote for Cong but want others to not vote pic.twitter.com/CkGp6UqrY4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441050398523404288


opinion polls are never correct,they never were
so chill.......the youth are supporting BJP

if the NDA gets around 200 seats then they would be forming the govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

GreenFoe said:


> First,that's not true,second its about loosing the momentum :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA i'am posting images tooo LOL


it depends on what perspective of momentum your see TN and ANDRA are never political bases for bjp its all about coilition there like in andra if TDp agains so will be the bjp like in 1999 bjp won 7seats there with tdp alliance same well in Tamil nadu Modi popularity is 16% is not less almost double than jayalalita of 8% but its far from ground reality you must have heard it from CSDS EXPERT saying himself on tv last night when vinooda dua asked him abt this


----------



## Levina

GreenFoe said:


> BJP and media guys love for aap has shifted focus from upa scams and policy paralysis,*bjp loosing votes everywhere in csds poll*.
> 
> 
> *Rahul topples modi in TN & telangana* .Either get barbs back to inc or loose this time too.
> 
> 
> _The biggest benefit for cong from aap_ is that it has shifted focus from cong is bad to all are bad,_*cong gaining in polls*_



And our Indian populace has been fooled once more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

levina said:


> And our Indian populace has been fooled once more.


no one got fool here its just elections time you will see it changing on daily basis but in end mass will flow were the wind blows


----------



## GreenFoe

NKVD said:


> it depends on what perspective of momentum your see TN and ANDRA are never political bases for bjp its all about coilition there like in andra if TDp agains so will be the bjp like in 1999 bjp won 7seats there with tdp alliance same well in Tamil nadu Modi popularity is 16% is not less almost double than jayalalita of 8% but its far from ground reality you must have heard it from CSDS EXPERT saying himself on tv last night when vinooda dua asked him abt this



I don't watch much tv :|

ok bhai mujhe lagta hai UP bihar me bhi vote ghata hoga ,lets wait for 4-5pm till Laissez-faire (FCBtheChamps) on Twitter gives up bihar numbers :|


----------



## arp2041

I am of the opinion that whoever the opinion poll shows emerging as the largest formation, & when the polling day comes people who were undecided earlier vote for that party/formation as they don't want to see a hung assembly.

since 2004-05 in every election - state/center this has been a trend seen.

BJP is for sure winning (or coming close to) 200 seats, the question is how much more??


----------



## GreenFoe

levina said:


> And our Indian populace has been fooled once more.



Actually poor people dont get nothing on development in early phases ,trickle down takes time,cong ads and shifter focus is main reason cong gaining in vidharbha and other backward regions .


----------



## Levina

GreenFoe said:


> Actually poor people dont get nothing on development in early phases ,trickle down takes time,cong ads and shifter focus is main reason cong gaining in vidharbha and other backward regions .


Vidharbha???
I am shocked...farmer suicide is on an all time high.How could they support congress further???. Those farmers kill themselves for debts as low as Rs50000.Its a shame that our governments cant save them.And banks are killing them.


----------



## GreenFoe

45'22' said:


> opinion polls are never correct,they never were
> so chill.......the youth are supporting BJP
> 
> if the NDA gets around 200 seats then they would be forming the govt



HAHA,they were correct when BJP was gaining ,Ab nahi??

Lets not live in denial :|

If other pollster show the same than it will be a problem,bjp usually loses momentum in last phase of election .



levina said:


> Vidharbha???
> I am shocked...farmer suicide is on an all time high.How could they support congress further???. Those farmers kill themselves for debts as low as Rs50000.Its a shame that our governments cant save them.And banks are killing them.



CSDS survey not mine 

Maharashtra poll tracker: BJP-SS-RPI(A) 23-29 seats, Cong-NCP 16-22


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> @JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad @SpArK @jha @KRAIT @Soumitra @GreenFoe @Ayush @Indischer @Hermione @45'22' @Rajaraja Chola @MST @Nair saab @arp2041 @Indischer
> 
> BJP and media guys love for aap has shifted focus from upa scams and policy paralysis,*bjp loosing votes everywhere in csds poll*.
> 
> 
> *Rahul topples modi in TN & telangana* .Either get barbs back to inc or loose this time too.
> 
> 
> _The biggest benefit for cong from aap_ is that it has shifted focus from cong is bad to all are bad,_*cong gaining in polls*_


Final push is about start. Campaign from now till the Election Day will prove critical. New scams by UPA govt is coming to the fore. BJP should cash in and make Congress & only Congreas as their main target. AAP and Kejriwal is nothing but an irritant. BJP should get their priority right. I'm bit disappointed with BJP not making big hoopla about Lutyens scam or not trying to take on any other corrupt congressi leaders. Maybe they have a plan for the final phase of campaigning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> Final push is about start. Campaign from now till the Election Day will prove critical. New scams by UPA govt is coming to the fore. BJP should cash in and make Congress & only Congreas as their main target. AAP and Kejriwal is nothing but an irritant. BJP should get their priority right. I'm bit disappointed with BJP not making big hoopla about Lutyens scam or not trying to take on any other corrupt congressi leaders. Maybe they have a plan for the final phase of campaigning



Yes that's what i said ,FOCUS on cong ,all others are subsidiaries(focus on them too but not to such an extent where people think you are system)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

Politics ne is desh ka satyanash kar diya, sab chor aur baiman hai. Bhaiyo kuch aur karo why waste time.


*Replies: *9,182 
*Views:* 173,856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Politics ne is desh ka satyanash kar diya, sab chor aur baiman hai. Bhaiyo kuch aur karo why waste time.
> 
> 
> *Replies: *9,182
> *Views:* 173,856



Negativism is worse than politics,politics build the nation,why blame an institution?


----------



## 45'22'

GreenFoe said:


> HAHA,they were correct when BJP was gaining ,Ab nahi??
> 
> Lets not live in denial :|
> 
> If other pollster show the same than it will be a problem,bjp usually loses momentum in last phase of election .
> 
> 
> 
> CSDS survey not mine
> 
> Maharashtra poll tracker: BJP-SS-RPI(A) 23-29 seats, Cong-NCP 16-22


i never said they were correct when BJP was gaining
Congress was right there,opinion polls are often rigged and they influence the voters

last time also it was projected that BJP win win but it lost to congress

even though i m supporting BJP,still i believe it will be a tough fight
thats why i said NDA should touch 200
though opinion polls are suggesting NDA should be somewhere near 230-240 which i dont believe


----------



## GreenFoe

*Claim Check: Narendra Modi on toilets and electricity in Bihar*
Modi says only 23% homes have toilets and 16% homes have electricity connection in Bihar










Livemint 




*Claim:* 23% homes have toilets in Bihar.
*
Who:* Narendra Modi, Gujarat chief minister and Bharatiya Janata Party’s prime ministerial candidate.
*
Where:* At a public meeting in Muzaffarpur in Bihar on 3 March.
*

Check:* He is right.
_
Census 2011 data shows that 77% households in Bihar have no latrine facility within the premises, 1.1% of which depend on public latrines.
_
*

Claim:* 16% homes have electricity connection in Bihar.
*
Who:* Narendra Modi, Gujarat chief minister and Bharatiya Janata Party’s prime ministerial candidate.
*
Where:* At a public meeting in Muzaffarpur in Bihar on 3 March.
*
Check:* He is right.


Census data shows that 16% households report electricity as the main source of lighting. However, the Census does not collect information on electricity connections per se.
_Source: 2011 Census_



45'22' said:


> i never said they were correct when BJP was gaining
> Congress was right there,opinion polls are often rigged and they influence the voters
> 
> last time also it was projected that BJP win win but it lost to congress
> 
> even though i m supporting BJP,still i believe it will be a tough fight
> thats why i said NDA should touch 200
> though opinion polls are suggesting NDA should be somewhere near 230-240 which i dont believe



Why can we talk of measures to correct mistakes than blaming opinion polls?


for opinion poll haters


----------



## 45'22'

GreenFoe said:


> *Claim Check: Narendra Modi on toilets and electricity in Bihar*
> Modi says only 23% homes have toilets and 16% homes have electricity connection in Bihar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livemint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Claim:* 23% homes have toilets in Bihar.
> *Who:* Narendra Modi, Gujarat chief minister and Bharatiya Janata Party’s prime ministerial candidate.
> *Where:* At a public meeting in Muzaffarpur in Bihar on 3 March.
> *
> Check:* He is right.
> _Census 2011 data shows that 77% households in Bihar have no latrine facility within the premises, 1.1% of which depend on public latrines.
> _
> *
> Claim:* 16% homes have electricity connection in Bihar.
> *Who:* Narendra Modi, Gujarat chief minister and Bharatiya Janata Party’s prime ministerial candidate.
> *Where:* At a public meeting in Muzaffarpur in Bihar on 3 March.
> *Check:* He is right.
> 
> 
> Census data shows that 16% households report electricity as the main source of lighting. However, the Census does not collect information on electricity connections per se.
> _Source: 2011 Census_
> 
> 
> 
> Why can we talk of measures to correct mistakes than blaming opinion polls?
> 
> 
> for opinion poll haters
> View attachment 19728


i aint blaming......what is correct is correct
though all arent rigged

and you are quoting MP assembly seats
c'mon......they were expected to win by a large margin.....

and general elections are a different ball game,all together
in general elections,the key to success lies with regional parties

hope NDA gets enuff allies


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441127341671329793


45'22' said:


> i aint blaming......what is correct is correct
> though all arent rigged
> 
> and you are quoting MP assembly seats
> c'mon......they were expected to win by a large margin.....
> 
> and general elections are a different ball game,all together
> in general elections,the key to success lies with regional parties
> 
> hope NDA gets enuff allies




Figures are for all 4 states(NI) ,I'am not comparing winning loosing or even seats ,its about voteshare which you get on ground.

Ask ten people who will they vote,if 3 say bjp and 2 say cong,30% and 20% are bjp and cong Voteshares respectively.

When you do it professionally using demographics caste and other factors its called opinion poll :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Politics ne is desh ka satyanash kar diya, sab chor aur baiman hai. Bhaiyo kuch aur karo why waste time.
> 
> 
> *Replies: *9,182
> *Views:* 173,856



Tension na ley....abhi kuch time me aap hi POSTERS key saath issi thread pe post karengi Bharat Mata.........

@Parul


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Tension na ley....abhi kuch time me aap hi POSTERS key saath issi thread pe post karengi Bharat Mata.........
> 
> @Parul



You didn't come to that thread. . I no longer going to support any Political Party on PDF & neither gonna post. Would vote for NaMo on 10th April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

arp2041 said:


> Tension na ley....abhi kuch time me aap hi POSTERS key saath issi thread pe post karengi Bharat Mata.........
> 
> @Parul



Agar logbag badkayenge to kyo nahi, akir UP se hain, aur raajniti hamare khoon main hain, hum decide karte hain kaun PM banega kaun si sarkar ayegi.

Akhir 80 seats hain UP main.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*LK Advani joins Rahul Gandhi in criticizing BJP for being 'one-man show'*


> NEW DELHI: BJP's preeminent party elder, LK Advani, has critiqued the Narendra Modi-led and dominated campaign effort by telling the party's senior leaders that it is becoming "a one-man party". Advani has also told BJP leaders that he agrees with Rahul Gandhi's critique of BJP being dominated by one leader.
> 
> BJP's senior-most leaders who spoke to ET for this story, on condition they not be identified, said Advani has been making similar observations over the last few weeks, as Modi's campaign has gathered tempo. But the sharpest critique, one BJP leader said, came at the February 27 meeting of BJP's central election committee.
> 
> Modi, Advani and Rajnath Singh were among those who attended the meeting. Another leader, who also attended the meeting, said Advani made his observations as leaders were looking at pros and cons of prospective candidates to finalise the party's first list. Modi was seated next to Advani. Advani, this leader added, said he agrees with Rahul Gandhi's critique, which was made in Haryana on February 24, that BJP has been reduced to a one man show. When another leader proposed that BJP should counter this, Advani is learnt to have said, "There's nothing wrong with what he ( Rahul Gandhi) has said." Another meeting attendee said when Advani made these remarks, "there was uncomfortable silence".
> 
> "Modi kept quiet", this leader said, while others "didn't take the point forward". Rajnath Singh, who this leader said was seated on the other side of Advani, "broke the silence and started talking about candidate selection". Advani could not be contacted.
> 
> The party elder's scriticism of BJP's campaign style has been expressed at other party forums as well, a senior BJP leader closely involved with election strategy said. Another BJP leader, who's been a close associate of Modi, said: "Advaniji's criticism is not surprising...he had wanted to be the party's PM candidate."
> 
> Advani is learnt to have told the party leadership that "campaigning is a joint effort by the party where all senior leaders should take part...This time it is Modi and only Modi who is visible. What about others like Sushma Swaraj who are capable of holding the crowds' attention?" But a BJP strategist told ET Advani's critique is "misplaced". "Every state unit is sending requests for Modi rallies," this leader said. "He's the biggest draw...right now, only Modi and Rajnath Singh are on the move."
> 
> Advani and Modi has had a strained relationship for months now, with the party elder famously quitting the party upon Modi's elevation as campaign committee chief in BJP's Goa conclave in June 2013.
> 
> Subsequently, when BJP named Modi as its PM candidate, Advani had stayed away from the party's parliamentary board meeting.
> LK Advani joins Rahul Gandhi in criticizing BJP for being 'one-man show' - The Times of India



Someone needs to lock this old man up till the elections are over & done with!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> *LK Advani joins Rahul Gandhi in criticizing BJP for being 'one-man show'*
> 
> 
> Someone needs to lock this old man up till the elections are over & done with!



Budhauti ka asar hai re

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Budhauti ka asar hai re



marne ka pehle ek din ke liye toh PM banana padega is budde ko. Nahi toh uske atma parliament house mai batakti rahegi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Khujliwal detained in gujrats patan for breking code of cunduct by doing road show without permission. ..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Khujliwal detained in gujrats patan for breking code of cunduct by doing road show without permission. ..



maybe he wanted to be detained so that he can make mountain out of a mole.. & display his drama queen prowess for everyone to see!


----------



## GreenFoe

Jason bourne said:


> Khujliwal detained in gujrats patan for breking code of cunduct by doing road show without permission. ..





JanjaWeed said:


> maybe he wanted to be detained so that he can make mountain out of a mole.. & display his drama queen prowess for everyone to see!


*ABP News* ‏@*abpnewstv*  47s
Patan SP tells ABP News that Kejriwal is being questioned to check if AAP has permission to hold a rally or not, he has not been detained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> *You didn't come to that thread. *. I no longer going to support any Political Party on PDF & neither gonna post. Would vote for NaMo on 10th April.



ha dekh liya.....par i love iambengali.....uske thread ko kharab nhi krna chahta 

aur aap kaise iss thread sey nata tod skti hai....app toh iss thread ki jaan hai....shaan hai...pehchan hai.....naak aur kaan hai.....thukha hua paan hai.....  \

Sorry J/K


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> *ABP News* ‏@*abpnewstv*  47s
> Patan SP tells ABP News that Kejriwal is being questioned to check if AAP has permission to hold a rally or not, he has not been detained.


Oh look.. they already started spreading misinformation. They don't even need a mole to make a mountain then! Just a publicity hungry bunch....


----------



## Soumitra

ECI-ElectionSchedule


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> ha dekh liya.....par i love iambengali.....uske thread ko kharab nhi krna chahta
> 
> aur aap kaise iss thread sey nata tod skti hai....app toh iss thread ki jaan hai....shaan hai...pehchan hai.....naak aur kaan hai.....thukha hua paan hai.....  \
> 
> Sorry J/K



Not IamBengali thread, the Shiela Dikshit one. Apptard


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh look.. they already started spreading misinformation. They don't even need a mole to make a mountain then! Just a publicity hungry bunch....



They will ,if you question them ,its bread and butter for media and cough sir .


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Not IamBengali thread, the Shiela Dikshit one. Apptard



Oye kudiye menu koi notification nhi mila!!


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Oye kudiye menu koi notification nhi mila!!



I even quoted you in Bimaru Corner.


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> They will ,if you question them ,its bread and butter for media and cough sir .


Oh well... very much on the predicted line... 


*My detention shows Narendra Modi is rattled: Arvind Kejriwal*
Arvind Kejriwal detained in Narendra Modi's Gujarat : Gujarat, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> I even quoted you in Bimaru Corner.



arey yar mujhey laga BD thread ki baat kar rhi ho....sorry 



JanjaWeed said:


> Oh well... very much on the predicted line...
> 
> 
> *My detention shows Narendra Modi is rattled: Arvind Kejriwal*
> Arvind Kejriwal detained in Narendra Modi's Gujarat : Gujarat, News - India Today



bhai no wonder he is the Rakhi Sawant of Politics.................

I beg Modi not to contest elections from varanasi & give him the much needed candy he want.....

It's not the question who will win but Kejri has nothing to lose & everything to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh well... very much on the predicted line...
> 
> 
> *My detention shows Narendra Modi is rattled: Arvind Kejriwal*
> Arvind Kejriwal detained in Narendra Modi's Gujarat : Gujarat, News - India Today



Anyways it was a bad move :|


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh well... very much on the predicted line...
> 
> 
> *My detention shows Narendra Modi is rattled: Arvind Kejriwal*
> Arvind Kejriwal detained in Narendra Modi's Gujarat : Gujarat, News - India Today


Man the cockiness of these asswipes ... especially that faggot Yogendra Yadav. If you can read hindi here's a tidbit for you to read... 

इस पर पुलिस कमिश्नर ने बताया कि पीडि़ता के पिता की शिकायत पर पुलिस ने कार्रवाई की है। लड़की ने मेडिकल कराने से मना कर दिया था। ऊपर से मजिस्ट्रेट के समक्ष दिए बयान में दुष्कर्म से इनकार कर दिया। ऐसे में पुलिस अपनी तरफ से दुष्कर्म का मामला दर्ज नहीं कर सकती। उन्होंने कहा कि यदि पीडि़त पक्ष दुष्कर्म की शिकायत दर्ज कराना चाहे तो मजिस्ट्रेट के सामने दोबारा बयान दर्ज कराया जा सकता है। उन्होंने मामले में निष्पक्षता बरतने का भरोसा दिलाया।

*बाद में पत्रकारों से बातचीत में योगेंद्र ने कहा इस पर मुश्किल से विश्वास किया जा सकता है कि कुछ लोग लड़की को उठाकर ले जाएं, दो दिन अपने पास रखें और दुष्कर्म न करें। इस मामले में नाबालिग के साथ दुष्कर्म हुआ है। पुलिस मामले को दबा रही है।
AAP's demonstration against police - www.bhaskar.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> Anyways it was a bad move :|



what can one do.....? he deliberately breaks the law & than cry foul............

look what he did in delhi assembly, completely unconstitutional & than i am 200% sure that he was doing road show without a proper approval so that police arrest him


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> what can one do.....? he deliberately breaks the law & than cry foul............
> 
> look what he did in delhi assembly, completely unconstitutional & than i am 200% sure that he was doing road show without a proper approval so that police arrest him


you are providing him oxygen ,he lives on that :|


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Man the cockiness of these asswipes ... especially that faggot Yogendra Yadav. If you can read hindi here's a tidbit for you to read...
> 
> इस पर पुलिस कमिश्नर ने बताया कि पीडि़ता के पिता की शिकायत पर पुलिस ने कार्रवाई की है। लड़की ने मेडिकल कराने से मना कर दिया था। ऊपर से मजिस्ट्रेट के समक्ष दिए बयान में दुष्कर्म से इनकार कर दिया। ऐसे में पुलिस अपनी तरफ से दुष्कर्म का मामला दर्ज नहीं कर सकती। उन्होंने कहा कि यदि पीडि़त पक्ष दुष्कर्म की शिकायत दर्ज कराना चाहे तो मजिस्ट्रेट के सामने दोबारा बयान दर्ज कराया जा सकता है। उन्होंने मामले में निष्पक्षता बरतने का भरोसा दिलाया।
> 
> *बाद में पत्रकारों से बातचीत में योगेंद्र ने कहा इस पर मुश्किल से विश्वास किया जा सकता है कि कुछ लोग लड़की को उठाकर ले जाएं, दो दिन अपने पास रखें और दुष्कर्म न करें। इस मामले में नाबालिग के साथ दुष्कर्म हुआ है। पुलिस मामले को दबा रही है।
> AAP's demonstration against police - www.bhaskar.com*



lol.. look at the way he changes his statements! Classic case of split tongue. A snake indeed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Kloitra said:


> And the functional Maharashtra NCSC had 5368 pending cases back in 2010, which have grown by now!
> Home National Commission for Scheduled Castes Profile mahrashtra.pdf




This is same nonsense as they told that 14000 RTI was pending in gujarat without realizing that 20 time more case are pending in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. look at the way he changes his statements! Classic case of split tongue. A snake indeed...


These guys are professional liars .... desi hippies high on sh!t paddled by Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> bhai no wonder he is the Rakhi Sawant of Politics.................
> 
> I beg Modi not to contest elections from varanasi & give him the much needed candy he want.....
> 
> It's not the question who will win but Kejri has nothing to lose & everything to win.



It's him following Modi like a rash wherever he goes. BJP & Modi shouldn't be reacting to Kujli's gimmicks. It will only give more fodder for AAP to fire at Modi. AAP & Kujli thrive on other's reactions!


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> HAHA,they were correct when BJP was gaining ,Ab nahi??
> 
> Lets not live in denial :|
> 
> If other pollster show the same than it will be a problem,bjp usually loses momentum in last phase of election .
> 
> 
> 
> CSDS survey not mine
> 
> Maharashtra poll tracker: BJP-SS-RPI(A) 23-29 seats, Cong-NCP 16-22




if raj comes than it could be 29 to 35.


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> It's him following Modi like a rash wherever he goes. BJP & Modi shouldn't be reacting to Kujli's gimmicks. It will only give more fodder for AAP to fire at Modi. AAP & Kujli thrive on other's reactions!



benedryl party leaders claiming its an arrest and no MCC applies as he was on study tour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god




----------



## GreenFoe

kattar soch nahi yuva josh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

Dem!god said:


>



wow suddenly feku bhakts developed so much respect for the bitch rakhi swant


----------



## Dem!god

Indian-Lion said:


> wow suddenly feku bhakts developed so much respect for the bitch rakhi swant


hahaha......
why she ain't a woman......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Indian-Lion said:


> wow suddenly feku bhakts developed so much respect for the bitch rakhi swant



Hope you have same criteria of judgement for shazia imli mam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> kattar soch nahi yuva josh




Hey Green @GreenFoe Whether you watched that add of amiba hasin? 

Bachho ki bat bachha hi bahetar smaj sakta hai jo thoda sa immature ho, bachakana ho, creezy minded ho.

Main Amiba hasi Kahul baba ki soch se judi congress karya karta jahan koi kaam nahi karat.

Har hath revdi har hath lolipop.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> benedryl party leaders claiming its an arrest and no MCC applies as he was on study tour


 study tour! Man... i thought these lot had some sort of dignity & credibility. They are turning out to be worst than the ones we had all this while!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> Hey Green @GreenFoe Whether you watched that add of amiba hasin?
> 
> Bachho ki bat bachha hi bahetar smaj sakta hai jo thoda sa immature ho, bachakana ho, creezy minded ho.
> 
> Main Amiba hasi Kahul baba ki soch se judi congress karya karta jahan koi kaam nahi karat.
> 
> Har hath revdi har hath lolipop.


yeppp!!!


JanjaWeed said:


> study tour! Man... i thought these lot had some sort of dignity & credibility. They are turning out to be worst than the ones we had all this while!











*Sanjay Singh* ‏@*SanjayAzadSln*  13m
Har Har Modi Dar Mat Modi Tere Pas Hai Ambani Ki Godi #*AkinGujrat*

 * Expand * 
 *Reply*



*Sanjay Singh* ‏@*SanjayAzadSln*  27m
Modi k Vikash ka Jhut Chipane k liye Arvind kejariwal ki yatra Roki gai Aur unko Giraftar kiya Gya Modi k vikash Dekhane Ki Saja Jail


----------



## Jason bourne

Kejriwal said he is on personal Personal visit .....with 20 cars lots of supporter wearing jhadu cap ...clearviolation of adarsh acharsanhita .....


----------



## GreenFoe

*The Bad Doctor* ‏@*doctoratlarge* 
All the Congress bots on Twitter are supporting Arvind Kejriwal. If that doesn't tell you the entire game, you're as dumb as an AAPtard


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Just watch this one people... can't stop laughing.






And those fake accents..


----------



## GreenFoe

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Just watch this one people... can't stop laughing.


posted it earlier,very nice one ,must watch





*Chetan Bhagat* ‏@*chetan_bhagat*  2m
My current guess. Totally random speculation. BJP: 210 Cong: 70 Chintu-Mintu's: Rest.




*Chetan Bhagat* ‏@*chetan_bhagat*  5m
Modi180 (or Modi with 180 BJP seats) may not be able to deliver to his youth fans' aspirations. Modi220 might. Numbers are important.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> yeppp!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanjay Singh* ‏@*SanjayAzadSln*  13m
> Har Har Modi Dar Mat Modi Tere Pas Hai Ambani Ki Godi #*AkinGujrat*
> 
> * Expand *
> *Reply*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sanjay Singh* ‏@*SanjayAzadSln*  27m
> Modi k Vikash ka Jhut Chipane k liye Arvind kejariwal ki yatra Roki gai Aur unko Giraftar kiya Gya Modi k vikash Dekhane Ki Saja Jail



Blimey... these guys are really turning out to be a cheap chillar party man! Look at the way they are hurling cheap shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

"@IndiaToday: AIADMK may end alliance with Left as Jayalalithaa plans to go with @NarendraModi owing to his popularity.
News flash....


Is this true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Jason bourne said:


> "@IndiaToday: AIADMK may end alliance with Left as Jayalalithaa plans to go with @NarendraModi owing to his popularity.
> News flash....
> 
> 
> Is this true ?



Awesome but it would be betrayal to present alliance ,nevertheless its good if happens :|


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441164610830217217


----------



## HariPrasad

As per election tracker of IBN Congress vote share in Tamilnadu decrease from 17% to just 10% eliminating any possibility of couple of seats. 

Congress faces rout in Tamil Nadu: Opinion poll - The Times of India


----------



## SwAggeR

Jai ho !! @Jarha ki party.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441164651200409601


----------



## Ayush

levina said:


> And our Indian populace has been fooled once more.


senior member

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

GreenFoe said:


> Awesome but it would be betrayal to present alliance ,nevertheless its good if happens :|



Which present alliance...?


----------



## Parul

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Just watch this one people... can't stop laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those fake accents..



   Angrezo say jaida Angrej.


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Awesome but it would be betrayal to present alliance ,nevertheless its good if happens :|



If it's true... then it's a great coup for Modi & BJP. Maybe Karunanidi's cozy words towards Modi may have triggered Amma. Last thing she wants is a post poll alliance between DMK & NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guys I am suddenly getting this advertisement  Not that I don't like it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

GreenFoe said:


> Negativism is worse than politics,politics build the nation,why blame an institution?



I am not talking about the institution but the politics means people available on hire to work against India's interests. Logo ne indiraji jaisi neta ko kaam nahi karne diya forget about others.


----------



## jbond197

ranjeet said:


> Man the cockiness of these asswipes ... especially that faggot Yogendra Yadav. If you can read hindi here's a tidbit for you to read...
> 
> इस पर पुलिस कमिश्नर ने बताया कि पीडि़ता के पिता की शिकायत पर पुलिस ने कार्रवाई की है। लड़की ने मेडिकल कराने से मना कर दिया था। ऊपर से मजिस्ट्रेट के समक्ष दिए बयान में दुष्कर्म से इनकार कर दिया। ऐसे में पुलिस अपनी तरफ से दुष्कर्म का मामला दर्ज नहीं कर सकती। उन्होंने कहा कि यदि पीडि़त पक्ष दुष्कर्म की शिकायत दर्ज कराना चाहे तो मजिस्ट्रेट के सामने दोबारा बयान दर्ज कराया जा सकता है। उन्होंने मामले में निष्पक्षता बरतने का भरोसा दिलाया।
> 
> *बाद में पत्रकारों से बातचीत में योगेंद्र ने कहा इस पर मुश्किल से विश्वास किया जा सकता है कि कुछ लोग लड़की को उठाकर ले जाएं, दो दिन अपने पास रखें और दुष्कर्म न करें। इस मामले में नाबालिग के साथ दुष्कर्म हुआ है। पुलिस मामले को दबा रही है।
> AAP's demonstration against police - www.bhaskar.com*



Why are they even protesting when even girl's father is not reacting? Now cases in the country will be filed on the basis of rulings & judgements from AAP. These people are out of their minds and using every small thing to gain cheap publicity. In this case, the family wants to stay away from attention but they are forcing them to come out as it will help "Yogendra Yadav" earn a few votes. How cheap can one go!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Jason bourne said:


> Which present alliance...?


almost talks done with mdmk dmdk pmk n all


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441171927256666113


----------



## Jason bourne

Jayalalithaa's alliance with Left almost over, say sources

Edited by Devesh Kumar

Mar 05, 2014 17:03 (IST)

Tamil Nadu Chief Minister J Jayalalithaa (File Pic)

Less than a fortnight after 11 parties stitched up a third front to take on the Congress and the BJP in the general elections beginning next month, it is coming apart at the seams with J Jayalalithaa refusing to give in to ally Left's demand for six seats in a seat-sharing pact in Tamil Nadu.

The Tamil Nadu chief minister has told the CPM and CPI that she is willing to give them only a seat apiece to contest in her state. The Left parties had in February announced that they were extending to this year's elections, their alliance with her AIADMK in the assembly elections three years ago. 

On her 66th birthday last week, Ms Jayalalithaa seemed to have forgotten that pact when she released a list of party candidates for all the 39 Lok Sabha seats in Tamil Nadu and the one seat in Puducherry. But she later said there would be changes to factor in her seat-sharing deal with the Left. 

The CPM and the CPI will now meet tomorrow to consider the AIADMK's latest offer.

When leaders of 11 regional parties met in Delhi on February 25 to announce the alternative front being mentored by the Left, Ms Jayalalithaa did not attend. She sent a representative. 

Cracks were visible even as leaders like Mulayam Singh Yadav of the Samajwadi Party and Nitish Kumar of the Janata Dal (United) put up a show of strength. 

Naveen Patnaik's Biju Janata Dal, or the BJD, and the Asom Gana Parishad (AGP) skipped the meeting.

Ms Jayalalithaa, like many other constituents of that front, has prime ministerial ambitions. 

She has also been assiduously wooed by the Narendra Modi's BJP, which, surveys predict, could emerge as the single largest party but short of a majority and is likely to scout for allies post the national elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> I am not talking about the institution but the politics means people available on hire to work against India's interests. Logo ne indiraji jaisi neta ko kaam nahi karne diya forget about others.



Indira was strong but with very bad policies ,had she adopted free market before china india would have been on the verge of becoming superpower instead on bankruptcy in 1991.


----------



## kaykay

Jayalalitha may leave Third front and come to NDA. @Rajaraja Chola 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441172984313569281

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Jayalalithaa's alliance with Left almost over, say sources | NDTV.com

Now, more sources are confirming it.

Another Expose. 

This AAP is compromised. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441176653272981504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> Jayalalithaa's alliance with Left almost over, say sources | NDTV.com
> 
> Now, more sources are confirming it.


A major boost for NDA. Once Jaya is in NDA, It won't need more than 20 seats to form govt.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441177814830968834

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Jayalalithaa's alliance with Left almost over, say sources | NDTV.com
> 
> Now, more sources are confirming it.
> 
> Another Expose.
> 
> This AAP is compromised.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441176653272981504



hahaha.. stalled even before it could take off. This was bound to happen! How can mulla mulayam stake his claim for PMship when Amma is the queen of either my way or highway!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> A major boost for NDA. Once Jaya is in NDA, It won't need more than 20 seats to form govt.



Yes obviously. She has still not pledged her alignment with NDA but nevertheless has taken step in that direction.



JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha.. stalled even before it could take off. This was bound to happen! How can mulla mulayam stake his claim for PMship when Amma is the queen of either my way or highway!



I want to see both Yadavs of Bihar and UP in jail. In Bihar one Yadav is almost finished now it's time to dislodge another in UP too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

GreenFoe said:


> Indira was strong but with very bad policies ,had she adopted free market before china india would have been on the verge of becoming superpower instead on bankruptcy in 1991.



Green revolution, operation flood (milk), missiles, atom bomb, creation of Bangladesh, Twenty Point Programme the list of her achievements and initiatives is very very long.

The Americans, Britishers and Pakistanis have not allowed her to work and spreded the propogenda. The CIA agent morarji desai and George farnandis along with janasabgh (BJP) work against the interest of India.

As for the economic policies you forget that she have build the first ever SEZ in the world even before china and was opening Indian economy slowly with the help of the Japanese Maruti Suzuki factory in India in 1981 is a proof.

You need to understand China was developed because it ditched Russia and moved near the USA and that's why even after thianmen square massacre US have not imposed any major sanctions but India have to reinvent the wheel. She want to make India strong by introducing liberalization step by step.

Her Idea was to make domestic industries strong and then open the market in phased wise manner. And merely opening market is on no good if we don't have skilled labor, high skilled engineers, scientists, businessman, infrastructure etc. etc.

Jab log China ki baat karte hai to, yeh bhul jate hai ki britishers have gifted a developed Hong Kong to china which is even on this day biggest contributor to the chinese economy.


----------



## GreenFoe

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Green revolution, operation flood (milk), missiles, atom bomb, creation of Bangladesh, Twenty Point Programme the list of her achievements and initiatives is very very long.
> 
> The Americans, Britishers and Pakistanis have not allowed her to work and spreded the propogenda. The CIA agent morarji desai and George farnandis along with janasabgh (BJP) work against the interest of India.
> 
> As for the economic policies you forget that she have build the first ever SEZ in the world even before china and was opening Indian economy slowly with the help of the Japanese Maruti Suzuki factory in India in 1981 is a proof.
> 
> You need to understand China was developed because it ditched Russia and moved near the USA and that's why even after thianmen square massacre US have not imposed any major sanctions but India have to reinvent the wheel. She want to make India strong by introducing liberalization step by step.
> 
> Her Idea was to make domestic industries strong and then open the market in phased wise manner. And merely opening market is on no good if we don't have skilled labor, high skilled engineers, scientists, businessman, infrastructure etc. etc.
> 
> Jab log China ki baat karte hai to, yeh bhul jate hai ki britishers have gifted a developed Hong Kong to china which is even on this day biggest contributor to the chinese economy.




I'am her fan but she made this mistake ,except that she was good .

Waise soviet union ka agenda kam nahi chalaya indira nehru ne !!!






============================================================================





*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  11m
CSDS Feb Poll: Bihar: @*Bihar_BJP* + LJP: 22-30, JDU: 4-8, Cong: 2-6, RJD: 2-6, Othrs: 0-2







*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  21m
CSDS FEB poll: UP: SP:11-17, BSP:8-14, INC:5-9, , Othrs:1-5, BJP: 41-49.


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> Why are they even protesting when even girl's father is not reacting? Now cases in the country will be filed on the basis of rulings & judgements from AAP. These people are out of their minds and using every small thing to gain cheap publicity. In this case, the family wants to stay away from attention but they are forcing them to come out as it will help "Yogendra Yadav" earn a few votes. How cheap can one go!!


Mohallah Sabha !!!


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441181545156468736
Reply 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441182073525506048


GreenFoe said:


> I'am her fan but she made this mistake ,except that she was good .
> 
> Waise soviet union ka agenda kam nahi chalaya indira nehru ne !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ============================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  11m
> CSDS Feb Poll: Bihar: @*Bihar_BJP* + LJP: 22-30, JDU: 4-8, Cong: 2-6, RJD: 2-6, Othrs: 0-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  21m
> CSDS FEB poll: UP: SP:11-17, BSP:8-14, INC:5-9, , Othrs:1-5, BJP: 41-49.



50+30 from UP+Bihar . 

Je Baat.

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## GreenFoe

Aap goons vandalize bjp office

*ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  13s
Delhi: BJP office being vandalised pic.twitter.com/OL2CiPEz5j

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

BSR Congress Decides to Merge With BJP -The New Indian Express

Every little helps......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

ranjeet said:


> Mohallah Sabha !!!



Better term "Swaraj" or "AAP ka Raj" !!


----------



## GreenFoe

RT "Unruly @*AamAadmiParty* workers led by @*ashutosh83B* vandalising the BJP office for EC enforcing MCC. pic.twitter.com/3FALzU493z "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> Better term "Swaraj" or "AAP ka Raj" !!


look at these chuts .... bitching at BJP offices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> RT "Unruly @*AamAadmiParty* workers led by @*ashutosh83B* vandalising the BJP office for EC enforcing MCC. pic.twitter.com/3FALzU493z "



What a bunch of hooligans! Just 'cause cops stopped Kujliwal's procession... these lots are resorting to violence & vandalism! Delhiites needs to teach this bunch of rag tags a good & proper lesson this time around!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

she wants to vandalize bjp office with so much makeup WOW what anger (arre media pe acchi lagu naa)







BJP worker allegedly hurt by #*AAP* attack via @*tajinderbagga* pic.twitter.com/AyPRF1Ej7J






*Arvind Gupta* ‏@*buzzindelhi*  4m
Total anarchy happening outside BJP Office in a planned manner. See the incitement by AAP by sending these SMSes pic.twitter.com/0efAHTZWX2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Rightly said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441188147821428736
And , I think AAPtards don't know that after implementation of Model of Code of Conduct , Police no longer remains in political control. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441189156912254976

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

SwAggeR said:


> Rightly said.
> 
> And , I think AAPtards don't know that after implementation of Model of Code of Conduct , Police no longer remains in political control.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441189156912254976



Ah the wonderful politics of ideology that AAP brings to Indian politics. What a fresh wave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*Suryah SG Gupta* ‏@*iSuryah*  3h
Sever bruises in the body of Late.Sunanda Pushkar as soon as her body was found. pic.twitter.com/yG2bWzZ9OY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

I think BJP supporters should also reach BJP office under attack!! Lets teach these AAPtards a lesson!!

In Ullu ke pathon ko pura Parliament khali karke bhi de do to bhi Sarkar chalane ke bajaye sadkon pe aa jayenge. Yehi aukat hai inki!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Manvantaratruti said:


> Ah the wonderful politics of ideology that AAP brings to Indian politics. What a fresh wave



Aam admi parting turning out to be a Goon admi party! Won't be surprised if they end up raising a militant wing to support their sinister ideology. Oh well... quite easy for them as maoits are only a shout away!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

very nice reply by nalin



*Headlines TodayVerified account* ‏@*HeadlinesToday* 
BJP calls AAP protest 'terror attacks', its leader Nalin Kohli demands probe against Ashutosh.

Superb !!!

*ABP NewsVerified account* ‏@*abpnewstv* 
BJP to register case against Aam Aadmi Party for protesting outside party office in Delhi.

Another bjp supporters injured in attack by naxalites 

Injured Upendra Pandy, BJYM worker at BJP hq pic.twitter.com/yfkkabUmQs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Enforcement directorate attaches Rs 863 crore worth assets of YSR chief Jagan Reddy
Take that... if it's not CBI, then it's ED!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

Breaking new: Aam Aadmi Party chief Arvind Kejriwal detained by the police in Gujarat

Angry Aam Aadmi Party members protests outside BJP headquarter aganist the undemocratic arrest and BJP members throwing stones and chair.

Both parties are involve in violent clash dozens of people get injured.


----------



## GreenFoe

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Breaking new: Aam Aadmi Party chief Arvind Kejriwal detained by the police in Gujarat
> 
> Angry Aam Aadmi Party members protests outside BJP headquarter aganist the undemocratic arrest and BJP members throwing stones and chair.
> 
> Both parties are involve in violent clash dozens of people get injured.



Nobody was detained ,check my old posts Just hogwash tv drama 

Even in a situation he was ,why to blame modi?? police is under CEC after announcement !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

This is the image of BJP Head Office from where BJP members were throwing stone on AAP protesters.








GreenFoe said:


> Nobody was detained ,check my old posts Just hogwash tv drama
> 
> Even in a situation he was ,why to blame modi?? police is under CEC after announcement !



I just saw it on tv it clearly says kejriwal detained. as for the police do u really belive its under CEC on zee news BJP leader "Chaurasia" was saying that its congress which have failed to protect bjp office. So now delhi police does not comes under CEC and only gujarat police?


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> very nice reply by nalin
> 
> 
> 
> *Headlines TodayVerified account* ‏@*HeadlinesToday*
> BJP calls AAP protest 'terror attacks', its leader Nalin Kohli demands probe against Ashutosh.
> 
> Superb !!!
> 
> *ABP NewsVerified account* ‏@*abpnewstv*
> BJP to register case against Aam Aadmi Party for protesting outside party office in Delhi.
> 
> Another bjp supporters injured in attack by naxalites
> 
> Injured Upendra Pandy, BJYM worker at BJP hq pic.twitter.com/yfkkabUmQs


This is in response of asking if they have prior permissions. What do these mofos think they are? Are they above all the laws? Salon ki dhung se sutaayi honi chahiye..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Urban Naxals on work!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> This is the image of BJP Head Office from where BJP members were throwing stone on AAP protesters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw it on tv it clearly says kejriwal detained. as for the police do u really belive its under CEC on zee news BJP leader "Chaurasia" was saying that its congress which have failed to protect bjp office. So now delhi police does not comes under CEC and only gujarat police?



Pic is of AAPtards pelting stones. 

Did you get that Fuckeer ??

And stop spreading propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

AAP workers are getting thrashed in lucknow .... Don't wear that topi and roam around now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

SwAggeR said:


> Pic is of AAPtards pelting stones.
> 
> Did you get that Fuckeer ??
> 
> And stop spreading propaganda.



Are u from Delhi = No.

He u ever visited BJP head Office = No

Do u know what ur talking = No

Is it the BJP office picture taken from outside the gate = Yes

Are these man BJP people = Yes 100%


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Pic is of AAPtards pelting stones.
> 
> Did you get that Fuckeer ??
> 
> And stop spreading propaganda.


actually this particularly pic is from inside the compound of BJP office stone pelting took place from both side.



Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Are u from Delhi = No.
> 
> He u ever visited BJP head Office = No
> 
> Do u know what ur talking = No
> 
> Is it the BJP office picture taken from outside the gate = Yes
> 
> Are these man BJP people = Yes 100%


It's not as if there were no stone pelting wasn't done by the AAP members.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

ranjeet said:


> actually this particularly pic is from inside the compound of BJP office stone pelting took place from both side.



yes that is 100% correct but that guy "SwAggeR" have not visited or seen BJP office ever just defending everything just for the sake of it. And yes some AAP guys have also pelted stones.


----------



## ranjeet

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> yes that is 100% correct but that guy "SwAggeR" have not visited or seen BJP office ever just defending everything just for the sake of it. And yes some AAP guys have also pelted stones.


And it was started by Ashutosh who tried to break in the compound. So blaming everything on BJP holds no ground. AAP is in clear violation of MCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Breking news :

Kejriwal convoy attecked on ahemdabad bhuj highway ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

arp2041 said:


> agaya *CHUTIYE apni okat pey..*....(sorry don't mind, *Chutiya *isn't a gali according to our good member Bhai Zakir, i am sure you know him)......
> I also saw that debate, & he din't said Congress but Delhi Police, also, let's get a lesson of model code of conduct............
> This is the EC's model code of conduct:
> Did kejriwal led a procession - YES
> Did he gave prior info - NO
> Also, YES, under model code of conduct Law & order comes under control of EC, so how is modi responsible?
> & whe some try to barricade inside your primises, what will you do? Puja???
> P.S. *Chutiye*, issse kam nhi chalega, whi photoshop pics pe aja varna koi paise nahi milenge............




Why are u so angry and abusing? 

Where are mods and admin?? @Web Master @Aeronaut @Oscar this member is calling abuses like (Chutiye, CHUTIYE, Chutiya)

Is this allowed in this forum?? You are requested to please take action and ban him.

Thanks


----------



## SwAggeR

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Are u from Delhi = No.
> 
> He u ever visited BJP head Office = No
> 
> Do u know what ur talking = No
> 
> Is it the BJP office picture taken from outside the gate = Yes
> 
> Are these man BJP people = Yes 100%




I have seen the media tweet in which that pic was posted and mind that , it read these are AAP people people pelting stones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> This is the image of BJP Head Office from where BJP members were throwing stone on AAP protesters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw it on tv it clearly says kejriwal detained. as for the police do u really belive its under CEC on zee news BJP leader "Chaurasia" was saying that its congress which have failed to protect bjp office. So now delhi police does not comes under CEC and only gujarat police?




AAPTARD Read this




*ABP NewsVerified account* ‏@*abpnewstv* 
Patan SP tells ABP News that * Kejriwal is being questioned to check if AAP has permission to hold a rally or not, he has not been detained.*



*Stone pelting was from both sides*


*Look how aaptards vandalize bjp office*

*Retweeted by Asamanya#Chaiwala4PM*
*

ANI ‏@ANI_news  1h*
*Delhi: BJP office being vandalised pic.twitter.com/OL2CiPEz5j*

*

*
LOOk how bjp supporter jumping wall to attack bjp office








This is what your supporters did

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

45'22' said:


> you joined yesterday,how come you know the admins and mods
> 
> @Oscar sir.........looks like a banned member
> plz check his IP address and Bhai Zakir's IP address
> i smell something fishy here



Joined yesterday mean i have born yesterday or discovered defence.pk just yesterday? as for the ban i have not done anything wrong in any of my post. who is this bhai jakir ? Mods are here and they are free to investigate i have no problem but after mods don't faind anything wrong with my id or ip what will you do?

Will u apologize for rude behavior and personal attack? Why have not reported the member who have used abuses against me?


----------



## jbond197

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Why are u so angry and abusing?
> 
> Where are mods and admin?? @Web Master @Aeronaut @Oscar this member is calling abuses like (Chutiye, CHUTIYE, Chutiya)
> 
> Is this allowed in this forum?? You are requested to please take action and ban him.
> 
> Thanks


Few posts back you were wary of politics and said politics ne desh ka bedagark kar diya and now you started supporting AAP. Ye saare Aaptards yehi strategy apnate hein pehle saari political establishment ko gaali dete hein fir saamne aakar bolte hein mein hun AAP sabse paak saaf. Vote for AAP!!!

No one should vote for such deshdrohi party with top active naxals as its leaders!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Joined yesterday mean i have born yesterday or discovered defence.pk just yesterday? as for the ban i have not done anything wrong in any of my post. who is this bhai jakir ? Mods are here and they are free to investigate i have no problem but after mods don't faind anything wrong with my id or ip what will you do?
> 
> Will u apologize for rude behavior and personal attack? Why have not reported the member who have used abuses against me?


i am apologizing right now maam
but ur actions are suspicious

the day you introduced yourself
someone called you uncle
you said,i am not uncle,may be bro

i checked your profile.....it said you are a female who is 66 years old

i dont have any personal grudge against you......neither anybody else present here
but it seems as if you are one of those members who was banned

the other guy is abusing him not you.....i can say this bcoz i have been seeing his posts from past 2 years.....

but we can be wrong here also......if that is the case,then plz accept my apologies
i didnt abuse you,just asked one of the mods to cross check.....hope you dont mind


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JanjaWeed said:


> Bhai Fakir... stop being a drama queen. Get on with your day job of poster chipkana!


@all 
are we so sure he is bhai zakir..
if yes.. its mod right and responsibility to ban him 

if he is not
then are we not unjust to this girl/guy called bharat mata ?


----------



## SQ8

No proof of dual ID is available nor does it exist. Any further insinuations will lead to the post being defined as trolling. Agree to disagree and avoid abuse as it is dealt with harshly(even though we try to provide leeway on it in politics and cricket).. there has to be a line drawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

every one calm down....
even if he is bhai fakir.....let him be.....
nai rahne se mazza bhi nai aayega........this is what make the thread interesting....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

45'22' said:


> i am apologizing right now maam
> but ur actions are suspicious
> 
> .
> 
> but we can be wrong here also......if that is the case,then plz accept my apologies
> i didnt abuse you,just asked one of the mods to cross check.....hope you dont mind[/quote]


---------------
but we can be wrong here also......if that is the case,then plz accept my apologies
i didnt abuse you,just asked one of the mods to cross check.....hope you dont mind[

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

friggin AAPTARDs instigating riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Are u from Delhi = No.
> 
> He u ever visited BJP head Office = No
> 
> Do u know what ur talking = No
> 
> Is it the BJP office picture taken from outside the gate = Yes
> 
> Are these man BJP people = Yes 100%





> *BJP in Bihar is doomed as the cunning Paswan have got all the seats that have his caste votes but BJP will not benefit even a single seat with him. *


 Post by bhai zakir

Same type of CAPITALIZATION 'BJP'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

eowyn said:


> friggin AAPTARDs instigating riots.


date nahi hai?



GreenFoe said:


> Post by bhai zakir
> 
> Same type of CAPITALIZATION 'BJP'


-- are you into forensic or CBI?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

LOL 

Fakir bhai ne socha nahi tha, aate hi itne saare log uski dum pe paanv rakh denge 

Ab na to baag paa raha hai na hi kaat pa raha

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoUS

AAPtards, first they ruined the capital and now planning on ruining the country.


----------



## Nair saab

AAP people just Put their inside Hornet's nest...  

AAP workers would be Beaten across India now...

anyways Kejriball will get the media lime light which he wanted badly ... but BJP would ultimately get Bad name... 

This is a start of new rivalry between BJP and AAP... A a Battle of muscle power which AAP is destined to loose...

Bajrang Dal in Action soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

AAP workers have broken all the cars of BJP workers parked outside the office. Media will never show that.Total anarchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

arp2041 said:


> Oh good yaar....whi Size 7 karna aur color change karna but this time to show something different - color is SAFFRON
> 
> BTW, tujhey pata kaise chal gya ki yahan MODS kaun kaun hai? abhi toh tu kal hi join hua hai ????
> 
> Chutiya kitney bhi account bana ley.....lekin Chutiya chutiya hi rehta hai


Beta this type of personal attacks is not good main UP se hoon agar aukat pe a gaya to bagne ko zameen nahi milegi.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Beta this type of personal attacks is not good main UP se hoon agar aukat pe a gaya to bagne ko zameen nahi milegi.



Achha ? dhamki ??

UP se mai bhi hoon, address doon kya ? 

Dekhte hain, kitna zor hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Beta this type of personal attacks is not good main* UP se hoon agar aukat pe a gaya to bagne ko zameen nahi milegi.*



these kinds of words doesn't suit a 66 year old female ..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Green revolution, operation flood (milk), missiles, atom bomb...........



*EXACT WORDS................NOW NO PROOF REQUIRED*



Bhai Zakir said:


> ........ green revolution, operation flood, a nuclear power,.......................





@Aeronaut @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> *EXACT WORDS................NOW NO PROOF REQUIRED*



Bhai, tu to uske paijame ka naada kholne pe utaru hai 

anyway. . keep up the good word

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

@arp2041 - aray yaar inki to hum bina bole hi maar sakte hein. Gaali dekar kyon ban hona chahta hai dost..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Frustration boiling over in AAP - Mr. Kejriwal your party has been taken over by the same power seekers whom you are trying to discredit. Please go back to Delhi instead and start interacting with the electorate there who trusted you so much and are feeling dejected. Forget the national scene for the time being. AAP's actions are giving rise to the thoughts of financing from Congress to create disruptions. 



GreenFoe said:


> *EXACT WORDS................NOW NO PROOF REQUIRED*



Share these with Webmaster and Moderators, let him get permanently banned...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Bharat Mata ki Jai said:


> Beta this type of personal attacks is not good main UP se hoon agar aukat pe a gaya to bagne ko zameen nahi milegi.



Keyboard warrior ?? Muzaffarnagar ke relief camp ka jara experience share karo. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441213324571598848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

LMaoo  I like how you Indians acting like detectives revealed @Bharat Mata ki Jai 's real identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

KingMamba said:


> LMaoo  I like how you Indians acting like detectives revealed @Bharat Mata ki Jai 's real identity.



Embrace yourself 

Baniyas are here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Parul said:


> Share these with Webmaster and Moderators, let him get permanently banned...



mention them with my post as quote :|

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> Frustration boiling over in AAP - Mr. Kejriwal your party has been taken over by the same power seekers whom you are trying to discredit. Please go back to Delhi instead and start interacting with the electorate there who trusted you so much and are feeling dejected. Forget the national scene for the time being. AAP's actions are giving rise to the thoughts of financing from Congress to create disruptions.
> 
> Share these with Webmaster and Moderators, let him get permanently banned...



Why ban a good poster for expressing his views ....... 

You people are behaving like NaMo fascists here !!! 

Looks like AAP is using all the strategies to get attention in Gujarat.


----------



## Indian-Lion

Today we saw how responsible and humble BJP feku bhakts are....stone pelting, abusing, harassing women.....


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441219894059614209


Indian-Lion said:


> Today we saw how responsible and humble BJP feku bhakts are....stone pelting, abusing, harassing women.....



But still Delhi police filed Criminal case only against AAP .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441219894059614209
> 
> 
> But still Delhi police filed Criminal case only against AAP .


Stop posting those tweets, if u have a recent tweet of gujarati muslim supporting modi....i would take it.....

and I hate BJPian......feku bhakts just provoking AAP members...shame on you guys


----------



## Marxist

Srinivas said:


> Why ban a good poster for expressing his views .......
> 
> You people are behaving like NaMo fascists here !!!
> 
> Looks like AAP is using all the strategies to get attention in Gujarat.



Reported for creating Multiple id's not for expressing his stupid views

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujraparty

bhai zakir got banned for the second time ..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> *Why ban a good poster for expressing his views ....*...
> 
> You people are behaving like NaMo fascists here !!!
> 
> Looks like AAP is using all the strategies to get attention in Gujarat.



There is a way to express his/her ways in the civilized manner which is not the forte of the Good Poster. To seek justice for 84 genocide, I along with my family members joined the fellow Sikh Brethren who were protesting outside Rahul Gandhi's residence. *I had even started the thread on it*. If you want I can share it here. Your Good Poster Hurled abuses at them. Hence, he lost all respect for me. You can call me NaMo Fascist or whatever, I don't give hoot to it. 

@Srinivas Your good poster has been banned for having multiple id. 

@Srinivas Why you silent?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

eowyn said:


> bhai zakir got banned for the second time ..



However this time for supporting aap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> Stop posting those tweets, if u have a recent tweet of gujarati muslim supporting modi....i would take it.....
> 
> and I hate BJPian......feku bhakts just provoking AAP members...shame on you guys



Why should I stop posting recent tweets .

Shame on you Fakir for siding with Kashmiri jehadies.

AAP violeted Model code of conduct by doing stone pelting on BJP HQ


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441224211672346624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

eowyn said:


> bhai zakir got banned for the second time ..



He got an id depicting something to do with islam religion as Bhai Zakir, something to do with Christianity under David James, something to do with hindu with Bharat mata ki jai. Soon you'll see a sikh or a buddhist or some other religiously significant avatar! Guy is just a troll of the highest order...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

@JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad @SpArK @jha @KRAIT @Soumitra @GreenFoe @Ayush @Indischer @Hermione @45'22' @Rajaraja Chola @MST @Nair saab



I had requested *Webmaster *to check IP details of @Bhai Zakir and @Bharat Mata ki Jai. He just replied to my post in GHQ Section '*Gone*'.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## SwAggeR

Media , Media ,Media

wasn't script written beforehand. Now I think he himself smashed his car's screen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441224439158415360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

PDF is filled be retarded feku bhakts......for god sake try to understand Modi is just a poster boy who blatantly lies, twists fact and not to forget a mass murderer and his party is backed with RSS to oppress muslims .


----------



## GreenFoe

this guy has ABSOLUTELY ZERO neurons!!!




*ashutosh* ‏@*ashutosh83B* 
Police has badly beaten up AAP volunteer Pawan Pande in parliament street lock up. police is taking orders from Modi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> @JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad @SpArK @jha @KRAIT @Soumitra @GreenFoe @Ayush @Indischer @Hermione @45'22' @Rajaraja Chola @MST @Nair saab
> 
> 
> 
> I had requested *Webmaster *to check IP details of @Bhai Zakir and @Bharat Mata ki Jai. He just replied to my post in GHQ Section '*Gone*'.


this is what i asked oscar to check
he said,they are different members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> PDF is filled be retarded feku bhakts......for god sake try to understand Modi is just a poster boy who blatantly lies, twists fact and not to forget a mass murderer and his party is backed with RSS to oppress muslims .



Oppress Muslims ??? How ??? Elaborate a bit , I am listening.



GreenFoe said:


> this guy has ABSOLUTELY ZERO neurons!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ashutosh* ‏@*ashutosh83B*
> Police has badly beaten up AAP volunteer Pawan Pande in parliament street lock up. police is taking orders from Modi ?



Yes, Modi is EC cum Home minister of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian-Lion

SwAggeR said:


> Oppress Muslims ??? How ??? Elaborate a bit , I am listening.


such a shameful twat, what happened in Gujarat riots?


----------



## kaykay

GreenFoe said:


> this guy has ABSOLUTELY ZERO neurons!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ashutosh* ‏@*ashutosh83B*
> Police has badly beaten up AAP volunteer Pawan Pande in parliament street lock up. police is taking orders from Modi ?


Try his this parody account. Its funny as hell..!!
Ashutosh (ashutosh083B) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> @JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad @SpArK @jha @KRAIT @Soumitra @GreenFoe @Ayush @Indischer @Hermione @45'22' @Rajaraja Chola @MST @Nair saab
> 
> 
> 
> I had requested *Webmaster *to check IP details of @Bhai Zakir and @Bharat Mata ki Jai. He just replied to my post in GHQ Section '*Gone*'.



well done @Parul  tusi great ho...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441226576165097473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441226700618473473

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Indian-Lion said:


> such a shameful twat, what happened in Gujarat riots?



Reply of Godhra train burning ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

kaykay said:


> Try his this parody account. Its funny as hell..!!
> Ashutosh (ashutosh083B) on Twitter



No i think he is much better in parody


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> such a shameful twat, what happened in Gujarat riots?



Such a Modiphobic fasadi , what happened in SIT probe ??????

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> this is what i asked oscar to check
> he said,they are different members



Now he has been shown the Door, so lets bury the past and contribute to thread in a healthier manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441226961684557825

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

*MediaCrooks* ‏@*mediacrooks*  42m
Its a bird, Its a plane, Its a monkey, its superman.. Nooooooo.. its @*Ashutosh83B* climbing BJP walls... pic.twitter.com/h5dJCsJicY

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> Now he has been shown the Door, so lets bury the past and contribute to thread in a healthier manner.


banda phir aa jayega dusra naam lekar 
amar ho gaya,akbar ho gaya
dekhna iss bar christian member(anthony) ban kar aayega

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> banda phir aa jayega dusra naam lekar
> amar ho gaya,akbar ho gaya
> dekhna iss bar christian member(anthony) ban kar aayega



Let him come back as Amar, Akbar aur Anthony, he'll again get banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

Marxist said:


> Reply of Godhra train burning ...


Yah now i get it the whole mentality for supporting Modi is to make more of these riots to kill muslims...... 

Modi is not secular


----------



## GreenFoe

CSDS tracker is quiet FUNNY(though i like polls) Cong getting more voteshare than RJD is just Lulz 

Why only 6 states ?kuch gadbad to nahi ? we will check with figures from nielsen and cvoter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

IndoUS said:


> AAPtards, first they ruined the capital and now planning on ruining the country.


I see them getting beaten up all over India. Heck two of my friends were die hard fans of AAP they left it for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoUS

ranjeet said:


> I see them getting beaten up all over India. Heck two of my friends were die hard fans of AAP they left it for good.


 You let your friend join AAP, what were you thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> Yah now i get it the whole mentality for supporting Modi is to make more of these riots to kill muslims......
> 
> Modi is not secular



Yes same way , I know the mentality of opposing Modi is for killing Hindus in their own country .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion




----------



## Robinhood Pandey

IndoUS said:


> You let your friend join AAP, what were you thinking.



His brain was on Dharna at that time 

 (j/k)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I see them getting beaten up all over India. Heck two of my friends were die hard fans of AAP they left it for good.



Maybe they started off with all good intentions. But now the party is turning out to be one of those filled with vandals & street thugs! What a disgraceful fall from grace...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indian-Lion said:


> View attachment 19743



ai bade bhai, rehne de na plz


----------



## ranjeet

IndoUS said:


> You let your friend join AAP, what were you thinking.


They joined Anna Hazare but then somehow slipped on to AAP. Had to pour some sense into their brain along with daru.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Nothing new here,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441227564753747968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blood

this is a suicide by AAP , ARVIND KEJRIWAL (AKA rakhi sawant of indian politics) has put the lifes of his party workers in danger by doing this cheap political stunt to stay in news.

don't forget bjp has VHP , bajrang dal , RSS , shiv sena , MNS with it , going by their track record i need not elaborate. 

i can see app workers now getting trashed in various parts of india , they did a serious mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Maybe they started of with all good intentions. But now the party is turning out to be one of those filled with vandals & street thugs! What a disgraceful fall from grace...


Nah AAP was able to channel the support from Anna Hazare movement. Now they have realized anti corruption plank can't get you much further so doing all this drama. It's shameful for the whole nation but we needed these hidden maoists to come out in open.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Indian-Lion said:


> Yah now i get it the whole mentality for supporting Modi is to make more of these riots to kill muslims......
> 
> Modi is not secular



No one is truly secular .....I feel You are opposing Modi due to your Communal mindset ...you want Corrupt leaders to rule and ruin this land just because They nurture terrorism and appease minorities at the expense of majority .....

And about riots ...For _every action_, there is an equal and opposite reaction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blood

Indian-Lion said:


> View attachment 19743


arey koi iski IP bhi check karo yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

kaykay said:


> Jayalalitha may leave Third front and come to NDA. @Rajaraja Chola
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441172984313569281



There is no news article as of yet. Just Checked the net. But I really doubt it. She will go post poll, but for now, she will test the waters for her own empowerment.


----------



## Indian-Lion

Marxist said:


> No one is truly secular .....I feel You are opposing Modi due to your Communal mindset ...you want Corrupt leaders to rule and ruin this land just because They nurture terrorism and appease minorities at the expense of majority .....
> 
> And about riots ...For _every action_, there is an equal and opposite reaction


Kejriwal and AAP is not corrupt..... I trust on AAP and Kejriwal both

but BJPians can only trust Modi and not the party......the party which didn't even care or respect their soldiers (hint: coffin scam)


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> Kejriwal and AAP is not corrupt..... I trust on AAP and Kejriwal both
> 
> but BJPians can only trust Modi and not the party......the party which didn't even care or respect their soldiers (hint: coffin scam)


What exactly is the way forward for AAP? How do they want to take India forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> Kejriwal and AAP is not corrupt..... I trust on AAP and Kejriwal both
> 
> but BJPians can only trust Modi and not the party......the party which didn't even care or respect their soldiers (hint: coffin scam)



How the respect of army and scam in army can be related ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

ranjeet said:


> What exactly is the way forward for AAP? How do they want to take India forward.


Remove corruption, promote secularism & equality. Half of the BJP retards on FB wants muslim mukt bharat or want to attack pakistan on the very first day when Modi becomes PM....wtf??


----------



## Marxist

Indian-Lion said:


> Kejriwal and AAP is not corrupt..... I trust on AAP and Kejriwal both
> 
> but BJPians can only trust Modi and not the party......the party which didn't even care or respect *their* soldiers (hint: coffin scam)



You trust AAP ,A party batting for withdrawal of AFSPA Which means no respect towards *our* soldiers ...And coffin scam nothing proven so far 

What you mean by their soldiers ? So for you Indian Army is their soldiers Very shame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> Remove corruption, promote secularism & equality. Half of the BJP retards on FB wants muslim mukt bharat or want to attack pakistan on the very first day when Modi becomes PM....wtf??


Had that been the case .... no one could have stopped Indians sending all Muslims to Pakistan during partition. Hindus are reactive ... not proactive. So please excuse me with the corruption free, secular and equality crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

Rajaraja Chola said:


> There is no news article as of yet. Just Checked the net. But I really doubt it. She will go post poll, but for now, she will test the waters for her own empowerment.


AIADMK-Left alliance swaying, will Jaya go NDA way? | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

cant this feku give one interview???


----------



## SwAggeR

AAP has started it in Delhi after their leader's peaceful brief detention, now BJP will finish it all over India.

AAPtards took on wrong party, they will rue their BJP HQ decision.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441232237812412416

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

GreenFoe said:


> this guy has ABSOLUTELY ZERO neurons!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ashutosh* ‏@*ashutosh83B*
> Police has badly beaten up AAP volunteer Pawan Pande in parliament street lock up. police is taking orders from Modi ?


Apparently his grey cells escaped his brain to give him some mind space.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Rajaraja Chola said:


> There is no news article as of yet. Just Checked the net. But I really doubt it. She will go post poll, but for now, she will test the waters for her own empowerment.


There was a live show on this on Headlines Today few hours back. Also NDTV is reporting it too.
Jayalalithaa's alliance with Left almost over, say sources | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> such a shameful twat, what happened in Gujarat riots?


what happened? Muslims burned Hindus alive thats what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

GreenFoe said:


> *MediaCrooks* ‏@*mediacrooks*  42m
> Its a bird, Its a plane, Its a monkey, its superman.. Nooooooo.. its @*Ashutosh83B* climbing BJP walls... pic.twitter.com/h5dJCsJicY










@ranjeet @chak de INDIA @Parul @DRAY @janja weed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

Indian-Lion said:


> cant this feku give one interview???



Why should he be inline with cheapsters like cough master sir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indian-Lion said:


> Kejriwal and AAP is not corrupt..... I trust on AAP and Kejriwal both
> 
> but BJPians can only trust Modi and not the party......the party which didn't even care or respect their soldiers (hint: coffin scam)



Yes Bjp never cared for our Soldiers . .but on a contrary . . NDA was the only government which secured so many defence deals ( though ruined by UPA) and pushed our Indigenous weapons programme further. 

Arjun tank, tejas, Insas.. . . look at the development phase of these projects. . u'll have an actual idea

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

kaykay said:


> There was a live show on this on Headlines Today few hours back. Also NDTV is reporting it too.
> Jayalalithaa's alliance with Left almost over, say sources | NDTV.com



She declared all 40 candidates , Very difficult to expect a pre-poll alliance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> View attachment 19744
> 
> 
> 
> cant this feku give one interview???



One ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

GreenFoe said:


> Why should he be inline with cheapsters like cough master sir ?


I bet Modi dont even have balls for proper interview....rahul did, kejri did.......but the blatant liar feku never did.....


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indian-Lion said:


> Kejriwal and AAP is not corrupt..... I trust on AAP and Kejriwal both
> 
> but BJPians can only trust Modi and not the party......the party which didn't even care or respect their soldiers (hint: coffin scam)



Why this hypocrisy ? just say your are a muslim and you hate hindutva BJP and Modi. 

Your hate has limited your choice to either AAP or CONgress and for the moment you are with AAP. If you were in UP you would have voted for SP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian-Lion

SwAggeR said:


> One ???



by interview i mean recently......cant be 2 yrs old nigga



Manvantaratruti said:


> Why this hypocrisy ? just say your are a muslim and you hate hindutva BJP and Modi.
> 
> Your hate has limited your choice to either AAP or CONgress and for the moment you are with AAP. If you were in UP you would have voted for SP.


What's gotta do with religion? 

Am i not Indian?


----------



## GreenFoe

Indian-Lion said:


> I bet Modi dont even have balls for proper interview....rahul did, kejri did.......but the blatant liar feku never did.....




Accha !! Ye dekh daddy







And this is reality

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> by interview i mean recently......cant be 2 yrs old nigga




You can blame him even after SIT probe for 12 year old riot but can't take 5 year old interview , nigga 

And see the recent 2013 59 min long Q&A session in India Today conclave.



Manvantaratruti said:


> Why this hypocrisy ? just say your are a muslim and you hate hindutva BJP and Modi.
> 
> Your hate has limited your choice to either AAP or CONgress and for the moment you are with AAP. If you were in UP you would have voted for SP.




I can bet he would vote for AIMIM if they field their candidate in his constituency .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indian-Lion

This is the reality of Modi.......haaath kaampte hein riots k naam pe iske.........

lakh lannat ispe, inne mera bharat barbad karna nothing else


----------



## GreenFoe

PROOOF kejriwal supporters throwing stones climbing walls

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indian-Lion said:


> This is the reality of Modi.......haaath kaampte hein riots k naam pe iske.........
> 
> lakh lannat ispe, inne mera bharat barbad karna nothing else



You mean you don't trust our Judiciary system ?

you mean our courts are corrupt or don't have sense of judgment ?

don't be such an ignotard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Indian-Lion said:


> *lakh lannat ispe*, inne mera bharat barbad karna nothing else



Usage of words ~ not indian :|

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441234415406952448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441234435959037952

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indian-Lion

chak de INDIA said:


> You mean you don't trust our Judiciary system ?
> 
> you mean our courts are corrupt or don't have sense of judgment ?
> 
> don't be such an ignotard


Infact i knw criminals roaming freely having allegation against them....Kalmadi?


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> You mean you don't trust our Judiciary system ?
> 
> you mean our courts are corrupt or don't have sense of judgment ?
> 
> don't be such an ignotard


NO judiciary .... it's AAPassciary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indian-Lion said:


> Infact i knw criminals roaming freely having allegation against them...*.Kalmadi*?



And its Modi's fault ??



ranjeet said:


> NO judiciary .... it's AAPassciary



AAparrots

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

chak de INDIA said:


> And its Modi's fault ??



"You mean you don't trust our Judiciary system ?

you mean our courts are corrupt or don't have sense of judgment ?"

- Your words


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indian-Lion said:


> What's gotta do with religion?
> 
> Am i not Indian?



LOL. So is Modi. That has not stopped you from hating him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

chak de INDIA said:


> And its Modi's fault ??
> 
> 
> 
> AAparrots



Yes its modi's fault ,kalmadi ji had gone through 3 different investigations , 1 Supreme court appointed committee,12year continuous media scrutiny,1 review petition and abuse ,how dare you question kalmadi ??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indian-Lion said:


> "You mean you don't trust our Judiciary system ?
> 
> you mean our courts are corrupt or don't have sense of judgment ?"
> 
> - Your words



My Words 



chak de INDIA said:


> don't be such an ignotard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

these Ftards are worse than jihadis

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> "You mean you don't trust our Judiciary system ?
> 
> you mean our courts are corrupt or don't have sense of judgment ?"
> 
> - Your words




That's the difference between Delhi and Gujarat.

See Maya Kodani in Gujrat.

Anyway there was no SIT probe against Kalamandi , I think you are literate enough to differentiate between SIT done by SC judges and normal court proceedings.



GreenFoe said:


> these Ftards are worse than jihadis



EC should book them and lodge them in jail till election concludes.

Modi wave in Bihar.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441235677184000000

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> these Ftards are worse than jihadis



LuLz 

the were defensive.. not offensive. . 

yes yes Defensive !!

. . . with stones and sticks in hands. . they were playing defensive . . . and the midget with the blue and black check shirt is so calm and quiet 

a peaceful protest . .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441236096912228354

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441236265682210816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441236407240372224

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> LuLz
> 
> the were defensive.. not offensive. .
> 
> yes yes Defensive !!
> 
> . . . with stones and sticks in hands. . they were playing defensive . . . and the midget with the blue and black check shirt is so calm and quiet
> 
> a peaceful protest . .


You would see Aaptards ditching the topi like a used tampoon now. They are going to be thrashed around now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441238117496782848

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441236096912228354
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441236265682210816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441236407240372224


Muslims votes are being divided among the so called secular parties .... This time around Hindi belt is going to be colored Basanti!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441238453749956609

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indian-Lion

ye hai bjp ki auqaat......dunda maroo kyuki humne aapko galat sabit kiya


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441238453749956609



Nailed it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> ye hai bjp ki auqaat......dunda maroo kyuki humne aapko galat sabit kiya
> 
> View attachment 19751


Galat? kaise?


----------



## GreenFoe

Retweeted by *Gappistan Radio*


*bhupendra chaubey* ‏@*bhupendrachaube*  2m
FIR filed against @*AamAadmiParty* leaders like Ashutosh, Anand Kumar,Shazia Ilmi. Leading crowd of 120 to 150 people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> ye hai bjp ki auqaat......dunda maroo kyuki humne aapko galat sabit kiya
> 
> View attachment 19751



waise hi jsise tu successfully kar raha hai ??



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441239368812875776

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

When you put people in false illusion at last you don't have any way other than quit..which is equivalent to losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

@Nair saab kahan gayab ho .. please join in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

His only fault is he doesn't support Anti Nationals, so beaten up by Aam Aadmi Party goons...Kejriwal was detained from Gujarat by election commission and #NaxalAAP started throwing bricks and stones at BJP Headquarters!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> When you put people in false illusion at last you don't have any way other than quit..which is equivalent to losers.


AAP can forget about campaigning in any state except Delhi now. They are going to be smacked around left right and center.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian-Lion

ranjeet said:


> Galat? kaise?


AK went to Gujarat to show the reality of gujarat, and modhi ordered and tried his best to stop that to happen...

Even excellent by paid media


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> When you put people in false illusion at last you don't have any way other than quit..which is equivalent to losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> AK went to Gujarat to show the reality of gujarat, and modhi ordered and tried his best to stop that to happen...
> 
> Even excellent by paid media


MCC is in place .. police is under EC ... not state govt. Get you facts right before peddling through sh!t

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Model code of conduct is enforced post announcement of election dates. Also state police comes Elec Comm after this.

Arvind Kejriwal's roadshow was stopped by Gujarat police as permission was not taken. Permission is required due to model code of conduct.

AAP first spread rumour that Kejriwal was detained but he was not detained. Polce has clarified this.

In reaction to this, AAP supporters (lead by Ashutosh) have attached BJP office in Delhi.

Its like : we will not follow law and if you stop us, we will attack you.

Lets oppose this anarchy of AAP and aware masses about wrong-deeds of this party which seems to urban version of Naxalities.

Lets also trend #NaxalAAP on twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Indian-Lion said:


> AK went to Gujarat to show the reality of gujarat, and modhi ordered and tried his best to stop that to happen...
> 
> Even excellent by paid media




Model code of conduct is enforced post announcement of election dates. Also state police comes Elec Comm after this.

Arvind Kejriwal's roadshow was stopped by Gujarat police as permission was not taken. Permission is required due to model code of conduct.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian-Lion

Parul said:


> His only fault is he doesn't support Anti Nationals, so beaten up by Aam Aadmi Party goons...Kejriwal was detained from Gujarat by election commission and #NaxalAAP started throwing bricks and stones at BJP Headquarters!



Wow like feku bhakts were doodh k dhuley

they started it.....here's one more pic of feku bhakt picking laathis against innocent protesters


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Parul @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

Indian-Lion said:


> Wow like feku bhakts were doodh k dhuley
> 
> they started it.....here's one more pic of feku bhakt picking laathis against innocent protesters
> 
> View attachment 19752



*Model code of conduct is enforced post announcement of election dates. Also state police comes Elec Comm after this.*

*Arvind Kejriwal's roadshow was stopped by Gujarat police as permission was not taken. Permission is required due to model code of conduct.*

Kitna Phone Chahiye NAXAL AAP KA:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marxist

Malayalam Superstar Suresh Gopi with NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> @Parul @ranjeet


Itna time ho gaya isko khaaste hue ... kuch toh hawa banai hogi !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Itna time ho gaya isko khaaste hue ... kuch toh hawa banai hogi !!!!



Mujhe to ye pareshani hai ki taau ko koi Cough syrup kyu nahi deta

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

kaykay said:


> There was a live show on this on Headlines Today few hours back. Also NDTV is reporting it too.
> Jayalalithaa's alliance with Left almost over, say sources | NDTV.com



This is great. Leftist scums are to be defeated at every oppurtunity. I am still at office, working and some links are blocked. Need to check once I get home and catch with you in Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> Wow like feku bhakts were doodh k dhuley
> 
> they started it.....here's one more pic of feku bhakt picking laathis against innocent protesters
> 
> View attachment 19752


Dhaar lene gaye BJP office pe ....
jab ishq ke anjaam se darr lagta hai zaalim ... 
kyon aashqui karte ho !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaykay

Rajaraja Chola said:


> This is great. Leftist scums are to be defeated at every oppurtunity. I am still at office, working and some links are blocked. Need to check once I get home and catch with you in Facebook


Sure dude. I am back from work at 6 PM though. Hehe


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Dhaar lene gaye BJP office pe ....
> jab ishq ke anjaam se darr lagta hai zaalim ...
> kyon aashqui karte ho !!!!








waah waah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> Mujhe to ye pareshani hai ki taau ko koi Cough syrup kyu nahi deta


Saala koi topi laga ke ... idhar udhar ghoom ke dikha de ab ... maa chod di jayegi sabki.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Saala koi topi laga ke ... idhar udhar ghoom ke dikha de ab ... i.



Kabu rakh bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> waah waah


had to learn it myself in a hard way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

Parul said:


> *Model code of conduct is enforced post announcement of election dates. Also state police comes Elec Comm after this.*
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal's roadshow was stopped by Gujarat police as permission was not taken. Permission is required due to model code of conduct.*
> 
> Kitna Phone Chahiye NAXAL AAP KA:




Mam mere showing a pic again and again with some pics of bricks and stones wont change the fact that BJP started it






shows the Kejriwal didnt violate any model code of conduct, mam plz have some shame before u post such fekku based facts


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Dhaar lene gaye BJP office pe ....
> jab ishq ke anjaam se darr lagta hai zaalim ...
> kyon aashqui karte ho !!!!







Wah Ustad Wah!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> Kabu rakh bhai


halka sa sarur chad gaya ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Indian-Lion said:


> Mam mere showing a pic again and again with some pics of bricks and stones wont change the fact that BJP started it
> 
> View attachment 19753
> 
> 
> shows the Kejriwal didnt violate any model code of conduct, mam plz have some shame before u post such fekku based facts




*The Superintendent of Police, Patan district told India TV that since the electoral Model Code of Coduct has come into force, any roadshow or other election-related campaign needed prior permission from authorities. *

Gujarat police stops Kejriwal's roadshow for brief questioning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> Wah Ustad Wah!!!


Arey huzur ... wah taj kahiye !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

स्वराज ऐसे ही आता है RT @*jpsin1* केजरी मार्का स्वराज ऐसे ही आता है #*NaxalAAP* pic.twitter.com/NDMNSxY4u1

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Marxist said:


> Reported for creating Multiple id's not for expressing his stupid views


dear we cant curtail his right to free speech


----------



## SwAggeR

Gem , pure gem certified by Khujliwal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441252207867224064

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

GreenFoe said:


> स्वराज ऐसे ही आता है RT @*jpsin1* केजरी मार्का स्वराज ऐसे ही आता है #*NaxalAAP* pic.twitter.com/NDMNSxY4u1



The real face of BJP....corrupt swines


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> Mam mere showing a pic again and again with some pics of bricks and stones wont change the fact that BJP started it
> 
> View attachment 19753
> 
> 
> shows the Kejriwal didnt violate any model code of conduct, mam plz have some shame before u post such fekku based facts


taken from election commission moral code of conduct available on net.
II. Meetings

1) The party or candidate shall inform the local police authorities of the
venue and time any proposed meeting Well in time so as to enable the police to
make necessary arragements for controlling traffic and maintaining peace and
order.
(2) A Party or candidate shall ascertain in advance if there is any restrictive or
prohibitory order in force in the place proposed for the meeting if such orders
exist, they shall be followed strictly. If any exemption is required from such
orders, it shall be applied for and obtained well in time.
(3) If permission or license is to be obtained for the use of loudspeakers or any
other facility in connection with any proposed meeting, the party or candidate
shall apply to the authority concerned
Please read it Your self
http://eci.nic.in/eci_main/faq/faq_mcc.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> There is a way to express his/her ways in the civilized manner which is not the forte of the Good Poster. To seek justice for 84 genocide, I along with my family members joined the fellow Sikh Brethren who were protesting outside Rahul Gandhi's residence. *I had even started the thread on it*. If you want I can share it here. Your Good Poster Hurled abuses at them. Hence, he lost all respect for me. You can call me NaMo Fascist or whatever, I don't give hoot to it.
> 
> @Srinivas Your good poster has been banned for having multiple id.
> 
> @Srinivas Why you silent?


Good to know about the protests you people have done, all the best from my side 
@Parul if a poster is hurting your political views, then countering him with your own set of views and eventually makim him agree to you views is one way.

And then there is another way of countering him through complaints, abuses and name calling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Apologises for what ?? If he was not guilty.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441251488854470657


----------



## GreenFoe

aaj ka drama end .............21 lakh made in 24 hours by coughing naxalites

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> The real face of BJP....corrupt swines
> 
> View attachment 19754


Only thing from these pigs missing was ... oink oink while they were beaten black n blue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

ORDER BY LEADER OF NAXAL TO HIS GANG:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> The real face of BJP....corrupt swines
> 
> View attachment 19754

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> The real face of BJP....corrupt swines
> 
> View attachment 19754



These are jehadi Aap swines polluting India. Need to be thrown out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian-Lion

Parul said:


> *The Superintendent of Police, Patan district told India TV that since the electoral Model Code of Coduct has come into force, any roadshow or other election-related campaign needed prior permission from authorities. *
> 
> Gujarat police stops Kejriwal's roadshow for brief questioning



Yah REALLY???


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> ye hai bjp ki auqaat......dunda maroo kyuki humne aapko galat sabit kiya
> 
> View attachment 19751


This attack was done by AAPtards like they did in Delhi. Kya gal at sabit kar diya AAP ne ?? Balki AAP founder member is claiming that majority of AAP funding comes from ford foundation and that's why he left AAp after realizing how big liars the AAP leadership is. All this drama is stage to change the focus from their ford foundation funding news

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

pursuit of happiness said:


> dear we cant curtail his right to free speech



Creating multiple id's and freedom of speech are two diffrent things ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Plea to cancel AAP registration: Delhi High Court seeks clear answer from Election Commission | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

*Plea to cancel AAP registration: Delhi High Court seeks clear answer from Election Commission*

*The Delhi High Court today sought a "clear answer" from the Election Commission to issues raised in a plea for cancellation of AAP's registration on the ground that it allegedly used forged documents to register itself.

A bench of Acting Chief Justice B D Ahmed and Justice S Mridul did not issue notice in the matter and instead renotified it to March 21. "We are not issuing notice. We are simply renotifying the matter to March 21. Give us a clear answer on all the issues raised in the petition," it said. The court passed the order on the petition by Hans Raj Jain, who also sought directions restraining AAP from contesting the coming Lok Sabha elections till final disposal of the case.

Jain, who claims to have contested the Parliamentary elections in 1989 and 1991 from East Delhi, alleged the "registration of AAP was allowed (by the EC) in a hurried manner on the basis of false and fabricated documents without making any proper enquiries". He also charged that "the ECI indulged in partiality under some inducement or undue pressure" as the registration of no other party had been allowed so quickly.

Jain alleged that there are discrepancies in residential addresses given by some AAP members in their affidavits when compared to the addresses given in their voter identity cards or income tax returns. He also alleged that provisions of State Emblem of India (Prohibition of Improper Use) Act has been violated by AAP as its registration application contained the 'chakra' logo as depicted in the national flag. 

He also sought a probe by a Special Investigation Team into the alleged forging and fabrication of documents by AAP while registering itself with the EC as a political party.

Jain further sought initiation of disciplinary action against officials concerned of ECI for allegedly failing to verify documents submitted by AAP members.

AAParvind kejriwalElection Commission of IndiaDelhi high court
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Srinivas

AK can do damage to both congress and BJP vote share, the drama is a smoke screen to depict BJP and AAP are enemies there by taking the attention of people from RG.


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> This attack was done by AAPtards like they did in Delhi. Kya gal at sabit kar diya AAP ne ?? Balki AAP founder member is claiming that majority of AAP funding comes from ford foundation and that's why he left AAp after realizing how big liars the AAP leadership is. All this drama is stage to change the focus from their ford foundation funding news


These pigs will squeal ... let 'em fatten up for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> Yah REALLY???
> 
> View attachment 19755

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

रहिमन लाठी रखिए, सरसो तेल पिलाए ! ना जाने किस वक्त पे "आप" का हमला हो जाए !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian-Lion

These are BJP's 3rd class goons........now who is anarchist u hypocrites!!

cry democracy now


----------



## GreenFoe

*Hii_India* ‏@*Hii_India*  57m
After AAP failed show in UP, People snubbed kejriwal in Gujrat too, So his friends in media advised to do some drama as ususual :AAP sources

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441260295676502016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian-Lion

GreenFoe said:


>



LOL now you guys are picking random picks! haha feku bhakts.....

Balatkar Junta Party


----------



## GreenFoe

Retweeted by *Aap Chor Hain*


*Shubhayan Roy * ‏@*shubhayanroy*  1h
Times Now is clearly showing AAP workers attacked first.Shame on those who are showing footage after BJP's reaction @*rahulkanwal*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> These are BJP's 3rd class goons........now who is anarchist u hypocrites!!
> 
> cry democracy now
> 
> View attachment 19756



Cry mobocracy now. 

Started and willfully instigated it and now playing victim card , typical signature of jehadis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> These are BJP's 3rd class goons........now who is anarchist u hypocrites!!
> 
> cry democracy now
> 
> View attachment 19756


Well these goons will get Mass votes this times  
*#election tracker #cnn ibn lokniti csds #2014 lok sabha elections #samajwadi party#mayawati #bjp #congress #narendra modi #bihar*
*UP poll tracker: BJP may get 41-49 seats, SP 11-17, BSP 8-14, Cong 5-9*
*Bihar poll tracker: BJP-LJP 22-30 seats, JDU 4-8, RJD, Cong 2-6 each
Bihar poll tracker: BJP-LJP 22-30 seats, JDU 4-8, RJD, Cong 2-6 each
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Indian-Lion said:


> LOL now you guys are picking random picks! haha feku bhakts.....
> 
> Balatkar Junta Party



@Oscar @Aeronaut can we have some decent language ? Abuse !!! :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> These are BJP's 3rd class goons........now who is anarchist u hypocrites!!
> 
> cry democracy now
> 
> View attachment 19756

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441259580488564736

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> Good to know about the protests you people have done, all the best from my side
> @Parul if a poster is hurting your political views, *then countering him with your own set of views and eventually makim him agree to you views is one way.*
> 
> And then there is another way of countering him through complaints, abuses and name calling.



He was spamming the threads & not engaging in constructive discussions. One cannot counter Spammer with our own set of views and make him agree to them. *Period*. _Members ask him rational questions, he ran away from them or either replied by Spamming._

I (we) had solicited him several times, not to use unparliamentary form of language and hurt other religious belief. Moreover, none of us asked him not to support Congress Party, as he has every right to support them. There is a certain limit to everything & he crossed that limit. It was getting unacceptable for us to take his crap. Hence, we started returning favours to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> LOL now you guys are picking random picks! haha feku bhakts.....
> 
> Balatkar Junta Party


should I piss on the road to give you my urine sample?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indian-Lion

GreenFoe said:


> @Oscar @Aeronaut can we have some decent language ? Abuse !!! :|


@Oscar @Aeronaut 

You can clearly see below every post of mine there were remarks like jihadis......and when i started countering them they starting saying you must be a muslim.....these guys are blind folded by a mass murderer and his 500cr advertisements . 

Clearly now i feel how PDF muslims like @Bhai Zakir, @fsayed must have felt.......i feel bad for the minorities of my country

@fsayed , @Bhai Zakir, @Victory


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> These are BJP's 3rd class goons........now who is anarchist u hypocrites!!
> 
> cry democracy now
> 
> View attachment 19756


Vaishyavriti chal raha tha wahan ... drugs chal raha tha wahan is liye ... laath mara hai saalo ko.



GreenFoe said:


> can we have some decent language ? Abuse !!! :|


lets not get them involved .. we are having fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian-Lion

Today after watching BJP gunda gardi , iam 100% sure BJP and Modhi were involved in Gujarat riots


----------



## GreenFoe

Indian-Lion said:


> @Oscar @Aeronaut
> 
> You can clearly see below every post of mine there were remarks like jihadis......and when i started countering them they starting saying you must be a muslim.....these guys are blind folded by a mass murderer and his 500cr advertisements .
> 
> Clearly now i feel how PDF muslims like @Bhai Zakir, @fsayed must have felt.......i feel bad for the minorities of my country
> 
> @fsayed , @Bhai Zakir, @Victory



Who are they ?? it was my quote !! 

Doing ugly politics ? :|



Indian-Lion said:


> Today after watching BJP gunda gardi , iam 100% sure BJP and Modhi were involved in Gujarat riots



You can't even write 'modi' properly, leave riots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

GreenFoe said:


> Who are they ?? it was my quote !!
> 
> Doing ugly politics ? :|
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even write 'modi' properly, leave riots



i was defending my self, you started the dirty politics. It's always the feku bhakts......


----------



## SwAggeR

Parul said:


> He was spamming the threads & not engaging in constructive discussions. One cannot counter Spammer with our own set of views and make him agree to them. *Period*. _Members ask him rational questions, he ran away from them or either replied by Spamming._
> 
> I (we) had solicited him several times, not to use unparliamentary form of language and hurt other religious belief. Moreover, none of us asked him not to support Congress Party, as he has every right to support them. There is a certain limit to everything & he crossed that limit. It was getting unacceptable for us to take his crap. Hence, we started returning favours to him.



Hey , Parul so much logical reasoning doesn't suite you. 

Neat ho gaya yaar , thoda soda daal.


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> Today after watching BJP gunda gardi , iam 100% sure BJP and Modhi were involved in Gujarat riots


tum log hamare jaise nahi ho ... tumhe TB hai cough syrup lo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

Indian-Lion said:


> i was defending my self, you started the dirty politics. It's always the feku bhakts......



Dil jalta he to jalne de...........ansu na baha fariyaad na kar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

GreenFoe said:


> Who are they ?? it was my quote !!
> 
> Doing ugly politics ? :|
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even write 'modi' properly, leave riots



He is Pakistani , 500% .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Create four or five ids ,Spam threads with stupid and useless post (freedom of speech) When countered play victim card (targeted for being Muslim) ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indian-Lion

NaxalAAP is trending on twitter , I think being Naxal is better than being a Saffron Terrorist . All these BJP , VHP , Bajrang Dal , Hindu Sena , BSKS are spreading saffron terrorism . Plus RSS = Indian Taliban .


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> i was defending my self, you started the dirty politics. It's always the feku bhakts......


Let's do the dharna

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> He was spamming the threads & not engaging in constructive discussions. One cannot counter Spammer with our own set of views and make him agree to them. *Period*. _Members ask him rational questions, he ran away from them or either replied by Spamming._
> 
> I (we) had solicited him several times, not to use unparliamentary form of language and hurt other religious belief. Moreover, none of us asked him not to support Congress Party, as he has every right to support them. There is a certain limit to everything & he crossed that limit. It was getting unacceptable for us to take his crap. Hence, we started returning favours to him.


 
I am not judging you. Some name calling and all are unnecessary.


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> Today after watching BJP gunda gardi , iam 100% sure BJP and Modhi were involved in Gujarat riots

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> NaxalAAP is trending on twitter , I think being Naxal is better than being a Saffron Terrorist . All these BJP , VHP , Bajrang Dal , Hindu Sena , BSKS are spreading saffron terrorism . Plus RSS = Indian Taliban .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> i was defending my self, you started the dirty politics. It's always the feku bhakts......


 TELL THIS TO HIM

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indian-Lion

Marxist said:


> Create four or five ids ,Spam threads with stupid and useless post (freedom of speech) When countered play victim card (targeted for being Muslim) ....


I countered almost every thing from BJP supporters, they went on calling me jehadi, muslim and more recently a Pakistani.


----------



## GreenFoe

coughsters in bjp office

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> NaxalAAP is trending on twitter , I think being Naxal is better than being a Saffron Terrorist . All these BJP , VHP , Bajrang Dal , Hindu Sena , BSKS are spreading saffron terrorism . Plus RSS = Indian Taliban .




Hurrrrrr... 

Chal bhag ja Pakistani

You won't be voting in our elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> I countered almost every thing from BJP supporters, they went on calling me jehadi, muslim and more recently a Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indian-Lion

Scared feku bhakts?

mission 272+ would be failure, tum sirf media mein hi jeetogey ....we dont want another pakistan, are we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> I am not judging you. Some name calling and all are unnecessary.



Let's bury this. Poka-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> I countered almost every thing from BJP supporters, they went on calling me jehadi, muslim and more recently a Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Indian-Lion said:


> Scared feku bhakts?
> 
> mission 272+ would be failure, tum sirf media mein hi jeetogey ....we dont want another pakistan, are we?


get back the messiah is here ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> Let's bury this. Poka-



point me the thread you have posted regarding the protests infront of RaGa's house.


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> Scared feku bhakts?
> 
> mission 272+ would be failure, tum sirf media mein hi jeetogey ....we dont want another pakistan, are we?



You are already in Pakistan and for present India we have paid in blood so no more Pakistan out of India. 

If time comes we will pay it with even more blood but no more Pakistan as Pakistan already exists for U.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> point me the thread you have posted regarding the protests infront of RaGa's house.



There are 2 threads, I'll do it other day!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

another interpretation of spidertosh wall antics

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Srinivas

Indian-Lion said:


> Scared feku bhakts?
> 
> mission 272+ would be failure, tum sirf media mein hi jeetogey ....*we dont want another pakistan, are we*?



Indeed a right statement, there should be no conservatism in Indian politics or ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

SwAggeR said:


> You are already in Pakistan and for present India we have paid in blood so no more Pakistan out of India.
> 
> If time comes we will pay it with even more blood but no more Pakistan as Pakistan already exists for U.


Iam in India. Poor attempt.


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> There are 2 threads, I'll do it other day!



On the lighter note why Rahul Gandhi's house ??? Why not Sonia Gandhi ?? 

Lazy ..... Yawn!!!


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> Iam in India. Poor attempt.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> Iam in India. Poor attempt.



phew , tsk tsk 

Just why you spelled Modhi and in very first post today in this thread talked about attack on Pakistan.


Chal bol Pakistan Murdabad to proof you are Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> On the lighter note why Rahul Gandhi's house ??? Why not Sonia Gandhi ??
> 
> Lazy ..... Yawn!!!



During Interview to Arnab Goswami, He admitted congress leaders involvement in 84 Genocide. Families of victims wanted to met him. That is why we protested outside his house. However, he didn't come to meet us, the moment we left the place he came to met street vendors association members.

I let that thread die, as it's not the right place to raise it. We've started Facebook Page on this and taking other steps to raise our voice. SGPC and SAD are supporting us on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Arvind Kejriwal apologises for violence outside BJP office

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

SwAggeR said:


> phew , tsk tsk
> 
> Just why you spelled Modhi and in very first post today in this thread talked about attack on Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Chal bol Pakistan Murdabad to proof you are Indian.


इसका उततर दो तो हम समझें
कस्य राज्ये इबोबी सिंह मुख्यामात्रिनाम पदाम आसीत?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> कस्य राज्ये मोदी मुख्यामात्रिनाम पदाम आसीत?



Gujaratam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

GreenFoe said:


> कस्य राज्ये मोदी मुख्यामात्रिनाम पदाम आसीत?



Gujrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

chak de INDIA said:


> Gujaratam



उचित कहा आपने हम तो उस दोगले दुष्ट से जानना चाह रहे थे !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> उचित कहा आपने हम तो उस दोगले दुष्ट से जानना चाह रहे थे !



ama to sahi bande ko lapeto na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indian-Lion

NKVD said:


>




mehnat konsi wali?? PHENKNE WALI!! HAHAHAH  

Modhi the true phenku


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441272011289948160


GreenFoe said:


> उचित कहा आपने हम तो उस दोगले दुष्ट से जानना चाह रहे थे !



Aur aasit kuy ?? if I remember correctly then aasit is used for past tense. He is still Gujrat's CM .



Indian-Lion said:


> mehnat konsi wali?? PHENKNE WALI!! HAHAHAH
> 
> Modhi the true phenku
> 
> View attachment 19760
> [/
> View attachment 19760
> [/
> View attachment 19760
> [/
> View attachment 19760



Chal false flagger , itna saram apne zande pe thik nahi. Mana ki Iss forum pe koi Indian Mod nahi hai tera ID check karne ke liye phir bhi expose hone ke

baad bhi ??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441276498012803073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441275953398824960

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GreenFoe

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441272011289948160
> 
> 
> Aur aasit kuy ?? if I remember correctly then aasit is used for past tense. He is still Gujrat's CM .



आभी संस्कृत नहीं आती,दामोदर सातवलेकर कि एक किताब हे तो छोटी भी हे,पढ़ लूँगा ,ये सब स्कूली यद्दाश्ता का पुन्रोक्तिकरण हे,सही गलत मे नहीं कह सकता |

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

So...? Some members here were raising questions about Yadavs voting for BJP in Bihar... Satisfied now...? Kaleja shaant ho gaya..?

25 seat aa rahi BJP+ ko Bihar mein. Aur election ke baad JD-U ko toda jayega..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441278179131793408

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

*Delhi Election office submits report on Arvind Kejriwal*

The Chief Electoral Office of Delhi has submitted its report to the Election Commission of India on the issue of over-expenditure involving former Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal during Assembly election campaigning in December last year.

According to the report, Kejriwal had spent over Rs 21 lakh during the campaigning while the maximum limit of expenditure in the Assembly poll is fixed at Rs 14 lakh per candidate.

“The returning officer of the New Delhi Assembly constituency, the District election officer, and expenditure observer have submitted their reports to the Election Commission of India. The matter is in the active consideration of the ECI. ECI will now take a decision whether a case is made out for disqualification or not,” said Delhi’s Chief Electoral Officer, Vijay Dev.

AAP had showed an expenditure of Rs 5,45,000 for a concert organised by it on November 23 at Jantar Mantar during the campaigning. It came to the notice of the District Expenditure Monitoring Committee (DEMC) on December 2 which found that expenditure was to the tune of Rs 39,16,459 and was divided between three candidates – Arvind Kejriwal, Somnath Bharti and Surinder Singh.

However the party had argued that the expenditure should be included into the party’s account and not in the account of the candidates as the concert was organised by the party. Section 10A of the Representation of People’s Act states that if a person fails to give an account of election expenses and has no good reason or justification for failure, the Election Commission shall declare him disqualified and such person shall be disqualified for a period of six years.

Delhi Election office submits report on Arvind Kejriwal | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

jha said:


> So...? Some members here were raising questions about Yadavs voting for BJP in Bihar... Satisfied now...? Kaleja shaant ho gaya..?
> 
> 25 seat aa rahi BJP+ ko Bihar mein. Aur election ke baad JD-U ko toda jayega..



Ishrat ke papa deserves it.

Mujhe lagta hai LS ke 6 mahine baad JDU ki sarkaar gira di jaegi. Bahut short circuit hoga .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441280084872544257

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

SwAggeR said:


> Ishrat ke papa deserves it.
> 
> Mujhe lagta hai LS ke 6 mahine baad JDU ki sarkaar gira di jaegi. Bahut short circuit hoga .



Na.. Nitish babu ko poora karyakaal complete karne ka mouka milega... Nahi to apne aap ko martyr prove karne mein jut jayenge..
Next assembly hung hone wali hai Bihar ki..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

jha said:


> Na.. Nitish babu ko poora karyakaal complete karne ka mouka milega... Nahi to apne aap ko martyr prove karne mein jut jayenge..
> Next assembly hung hone wali hai Bihar ki..



Well I just hope for the sake of Biharis that buffon Lalu doesnt capitalize on all of this fighting b/w BJP-Congress-JDU and come back to power


----------



## jha

*अरविंद केजरीवाल का सनसनीख़ेज़ खुलासा, गुजरात में हर जगह भ्रष्टाचार*


आम आदमी पार्टी के नेता अरविंद केजरीवाल और मनीष सिसोदिया गुजरात में भ्रष्टाचार का पर्दाफाश करने चार दिन के लिए गुजरात आए हुए हैं.. अपनी यात्रा के पहले ही दिन अरविंद केजरीवाल ने गुजरात मे भारी भ्रष्टाचार होने का दावा किया.

इस बारे मे बात करने के लिए उन्होने एक प्रेस कांफ्रेंस बुलाई. उस प्रेस कांफ्रेंस मे उन्होने क्या कहा, आगे पढ़िए:




“वो देखो, एक भ्रष्टाचारी!”

_अरविंद केजरीवाल:_ दोस्तो, हम गुजरात मॉडल के बारे मे दिन प्रतिदिन सुनते रहते हैं. यहाँ बहुत विकास हुआ, यहाँ भ्रष्टाचार नहीं हैं, इत्यादि इत्यादि…

तो मैनें सोचा ख़ुद ही आ कर जाँच कर लेता हूँ. यहाँ आने के बाद मैं चकित रह गया. सुबह से जहाँ जा रहा हूँ, वहीं भ्रष्टाचार! इतना व्यापक भ्रष्टाचार तो मैने कहीं नहीं देखा. जो भ्रष्टाचार के पाँच मुख्य अंश हमने आज देखे, वही मैं आपके सामने प्रस्तुत करता हूँ.

1. अहमदाबाद बस अड्डे पहुँचते ही, गौर करिए कि मैं बस से आया, क्यूंकी मैं आम आदमी हूँ, खैर, अहमदाबाद बस अड्डे पहुँचे ही मैने कोका कोला पीना चाहा, लेकिन दुकानदार ने मुझे पेप्सी थमा दी. क्या कोका कोला माँगने पे पेप्सी देना भ्रष्टाचार नहीं? क्या ये ग्राहक के साथ बेईमानी नहीं है? यही है वाइब्रैंट गुजरात?

2. हमने ऑटो किया, गौर करिए टेक्सी नहीं क्यूंकी हम आम आदमी हैं, ऑटो वाले ने हमसे सवा सौ रुपये माँगे, जबकि दिल्ली मे उतनी दूरी के सौ रुपये लगते हैं. ये पच्चीस रुपये कहाँ जा रहे हैं दोस्तो? अम्बानी की जेब मे या अदानी की जेब मे?

3. गेस्ट हाउस पहुँच कर,गौर करिए गेस्ट हाउस, होटेल नहीं, क्यूंकी मैं आम आदमी हूँ, गेस्ट हाउस पहुँच कर हमने चाय माँगी. चाय 15 रुपये की दोस्तो, 2 रुपये मे चायमिलती है. ये 13 रुपये अम्बानी कर है या अदानी कर? यही है मोदी का चाय पे चर्चा?

4. दोपहर के खाने में हमने दाल ऑर्डर की, गौर करिए दाल, कबाब, टिक्के, रोगन जोश जैसा कुछ नहीं क्यूंकी मैं आम आदमी हूँ, दाल में चीनी मिला रखी थी उन्होंने, ये मिलावट भ्रष्टाचार नहीं? ये चीनी अम्बानी सप्लाई करता है या अदानी?

5. और सबसे बड़ा घोटाला दोस्तो, मैने पाँच आदमियों की छातियाँ नापी, किसी की चालीस इंच से उपर नहीं थी, ये छप्पन इंच के सीने कहाँ गए? बाकी इंच मोदी जी नेअम्बानी को सप्लाई किए या अदानी को? क्या आम गुजरातियों की छाती पर उद्योगपतियों को खड़ा किया जा रहा है?

ये तो पहला दिन था साथियो, अभी अगले तीन दिन मे मैं ऐसे कई भ्रष्टाचार के मामले सामने लाऊंगा…



ExtraOdinary said:


> Well I just hope for the sake of Biharis that buffon Lalu doesnt capitalize on all of this fighting b/w BJP-Congress-JDU and come back to power



No .. He wont. Nitish however can join hands with BJP at later stage.. " To keep Jungleraaj away"...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

GreenFoe said:


> आभी संस्कृत नहीं आती,दामोदर सातवलेकर कि एक किताब हे तो छोटी भी हे,पढ़ लूँगा ,ये सब स्कूली यद्दाश्ता का पुन्रोक्तिकरण हे,सही गलत मे नहीं कह सकता |


fcuk even I don't know that much hindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441283830503055360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441284376895041536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441286154646589440

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> mehnat konsi wali?? PHENKNE WALI!! HAHAHAH
> 
> Modhi the true phenku
> 
> View attachment 19760


Namo has achievements to show tell me what has your kejriwal done? He inducted all anti nationals, anti development people like Prashant bhushan, Kamal mitra chinoy, meda patkar and Maoists like soni sori, sabyasachi panda into one fold. AAP founding member is claiming that AAP receives funding from ford foundation. Also he ran away like a loser once people gave him a chance to govern. Do you people have any shame left now to talk bad about Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Eye witness account of Today's AAP hooliganism.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

@Nair saab You are becoming @RISING SUN . You religiously thank our posts but don't post in threads?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> fcuk even I don't know that much hindi



Vibhisan.. Jiachand.. Mir Jafar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

jha said:


> Na.. Nitish babu ko poora karyakaal complete karne ka mouka milega... Nahi to apne aap ko martyr prove karne mein jut jayenge..
> Next assembly hung hone wali hai Bihar ki..


people of bihar should punish this traitor nitish kumar , 
bjp workers kept aside their political ambitions and toiled hard to improve the image of bihar and this dog instead of being loyal to the people of his state and nation has joined these anti-national forces.
Please don't even give a single seat to this terrorist supporter , set an example that anyone who supports these mujahids will be rooted out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Hilarious


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441298132790296576

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

jha said:


> Vibhisan.. Jiachand.. Mir Jafar...



Don't compare Vibhishan with other two. Whatever he did was due to his sense of self righteousness not because he wanted to dispose the king and himself sit on the throne of Lanka, while treachery committed by other two was for their own hunger for power and selfish desires.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoUS

jha said:


> *अरविंद केजरीवाल का सनसनीख़ेज़ खुलासा, गुजरात में हर जगह भ्रष्टाचार*
> 
> *आम आदमी पार्टी के नेता अरविंद केजरीवाल और मनीष सिसोदिया गुजरात में भ्रष्टाचार का पर्दाफाश करने चार दिन के लिए गुजरात आए हुए हैं.. अपनी यात्रा के पहले ही दिन अरविंद केजरीवाल ने गुजरात मे भारी भ्रष्टाचार होने का दावा किया.*
> 
> इस बारे मे बात करने के लिए उन्होने एक प्रेस कांफ्रेंस बुलाई. उस प्रेस कांफ्रेंस मे उन्होने क्या कहा, आगे पढ़िए:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “वो देखो, एक भ्रष्टाचारी!”
> 
> _अरविंद केजरीवाल:_ दोस्तो, हम गुजरात मॉडल के बारे मे दिन प्रतिदिन सुनते रहते हैं. यहाँ बहुत विकास हुआ, यहाँ भ्रष्टाचार नहीं हैं, इत्यादि इत्यादि…
> 
> तो मैनें सोचा ख़ुद ही आ कर जाँच कर लेता हूँ. यहाँ आने के बाद मैं चकित रह गया. सुबह से जहाँ जा रहा हूँ, वहीं भ्रष्टाचार! इतना व्यापक भ्रष्टाचार तो मैने कहीं नहीं देखा. जो भ्रष्टाचार के पाँच मुख्य अंश हमने आज देखे, वही मैं आपके सामने प्रस्तुत करता हूँ.
> 
> 1. अहमदाबाद बस अड्डे पहुँचते ही, गौर करिए कि मैं बस से आया, क्यूंकी मैं आम आदमी हूँ, खैर, अहमदाबाद बस अड्डे पहुँचे ही मैने कोका कोला पीना चाहा, लेकिन दुकानदार ने मुझे पेप्सी थमा दी. क्या कोका कोला माँगने पे पेप्सी देना भ्रष्टाचार नहीं? क्या ये ग्राहक के साथ बेईमानी नहीं है? यही है वाइब्रैंट गुजरात?
> 
> 2. हमने ऑटो किया, गौर करिए टेक्सी नहीं क्यूंकी हम आम आदमी हैं, ऑटो वाले ने हमसे सवा सौ रुपये माँगे, जबकि दिल्ली मे उतनी दूरी के सौ रुपये लगते हैं. ये पच्चीस रुपये कहाँ जा रहे हैं दोस्तो? अम्बानी की जेब मे या अदानी की जेब मे?
> 
> 3. गेस्ट हाउस पहुँच कर,गौर करिए गेस्ट हाउस, होटेल नहीं, क्यूंकी मैं आम आदमी हूँ, गेस्ट हाउस पहुँच कर हमने चाय माँगी. चाय 15 रुपये की दोस्तो, 2 रुपये मे चायमिलती है. ये 13 रुपये अम्बानी कर है या अदानी कर? यही है मोदी का चाय पे चर्चा?
> 
> 4. दोपहर के खाने में हमने दाल ऑर्डर की, गौर करिए दाल, कबाब, टिक्के, रोगन जोश जैसा कुछ नहीं क्यूंकी मैं आम आदमी हूँ, दाल में चीनी मिला रखी थी उन्होंने, ये मिलावट भ्रष्टाचार नहीं? ये चीनी अम्बानी सप्लाई करता है या अदानी?
> 
> 5. और सबसे बड़ा घोटाला दोस्तो, मैने पाँच आदमियों की छातियाँ नापी, किसी की चालीस इंच से उपर नहीं थी, ये छप्पन इंच के सीने कहाँ गए? बाकी इंच मोदी जी नेअम्बानी को सप्लाई किए या अदानी को? क्या आम गुजरातियों की छाती पर उद्योगपतियों को खड़ा किया जा रहा है?
> 
> ये तो पहला दिन था साथियो, अभी अगले तीन दिन मे मैं ऐसे कई भ्रष्टाचार के मामले सामने लाऊंगा…
> 
> .



So he is in Gujarat to find corruption, and even before arriving he announced that there is huge corruption in Gujarat, I guess he will be going home empty handed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441298746060439553

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

Parul said:


> @Nair saab You are becoming @RISING SUN . You religiously thank our posts but don't post in threads?


I am a bit in distressed due to some personal problems ... I am not able to Think anything good so not posting... Still my heart is with the cause so giving likes to the post ... Its not done blindly, But I am reading all of it... 

I have worked and struggled 6 years on ground for this cause and 5 years on net... now I want to earn something for myself and my family... or ill end up as a total looser in personal life..

And we already have many Hindutva vadis like u people on net to support the cause ... The cause has gained so much momentum now ...so the absence of small people like me wont make a difference...

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## SwAggeR

Nair saab said:


> I am a bit in distressed due to some personal problems ... I am not able to Think anything good so not posting... Still my heart is with the cause so giving likes to the post ... Its not done blindly, But I am reading all of it...
> 
> I have worked and struggled 6 years on ground for this cause and 5 years on net... now I want to earn something for myself and my family... or ill end up as a total looser in personal life..
> 
> And we already have many Hindutva vadis like u people on net to support the cause ... The cause has gained so much momentum now ...so the absence of small people like me wont make a difference...



I will pray to God for you and your family's well being. India needs people like you in solid state of mind and free of personal life problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NKVD

Nair saab said:


> I am a bit in distressed due to some personal problems ... I am not able to Think anything good so not posting... Still my heart is with the cause so giving likes to the post ... Its not done blindly, But I am reading all of it...
> 
> I have worked and struggled 6 years on ground for this cause and 5 years on net... now I want to earn something for myself and my family... or ill end up as a total looser in personal life..
> 
> And we already have many Hindutva vadis like u people on net to support the cause ... The cause has gained so much momentum now ...so the absence of small people like me wont make a difference...


Sorry too here @nair sahab we need svayamsevak like you always soilder like you never loose in life

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

Kejriwal himself want to get arrested to gain political mileage. He is such a big liar. This is a video just before his detention.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Android said:


> Kejriwal himself want to get arrested to gain political mileage. He is such a big liar. This is a video just before his detention.



Really really ,he matches Rakhi Swant in theatrics.


----------



## blood

Nair saab said:


> I am a bit in distressed due to some personal problems ... I am not able to Think anything good so not posting... Still my heart is with the cause so giving likes to the post ... Its not done blindly, But I am reading all of it...
> 
> I have worked and struggled 6 years on ground for this cause and 5 years on net... now I want to earn something for myself and my family... or ill end up as a total looser in personal life..
> 
> And we already have many Hindutva vadis like u people on net to support the cause ... The cause has gained so much momentum now ...*so the absence of small people like me wont make a difference*...



i must say you did a very good job brother , your organization must be proud of having dedicated people like you. 
Do take care of your family , we are always here to help you!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nair saab

SwAggeR said:


> I will pray to God for you and your family's well being. India needs people like you in solid state of mind and free of personal life problems.


Once settled with my life ... I will return to the ground.. Will never turn my back on my country ... But every Hindu Nationalist should remember this... If u want to do something for your Country ... First you yourself should be something in your life ... or else you would end as a burden on your country...

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Parul

Nair saab said:


> *I am a bit in distressed due to some personal problems .*.. I am not able to Think anything good so not posting... Still my heart is with the cause so giving likes to the post ... Its not done blindly, But I am reading all of it...
> 
> I have worked and struggled 6 years on ground for this cause and 5 years on net... now I want to earn something for myself and my family... or ill end up as a total looser in personal life..
> 
> And we already have many Hindutva vadis like u people on net to support the cause ... The cause has gained so much momentum now ...so the absence of small people like me wont make a difference...



I'm sorry to hear that. I wish and pray that you soon over come those personal problems. Don't you worry, just keep on doing good deeds and eventually, you'll come as Winner.

I'm not Hindutva Vadhi, in fact I don't even know it's meaning. The only thing I know that Congress has put entire nation against the wall, this is our Last Chance - now or never, National Needs NaMo.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SwAggeR

Same video with media's perspective.

I don' know why it took so long for this video to surface. 








Nair saab said:


> Once settled with my life ... I will return to the ground.. Will never turn my back on my country ... But every Hindu Nationalist should remember this... If u want to do something for your Country ... First you yourself should be something in your life ... or else you would end as a burden on your country...



I agree completely with you sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

@Nair saab 
We want you back on tip top condition by 16th May! There's going to be hell of a celebration that day...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441303401788231681

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab
> We want you back on tip top condition by 16th May! There's going to be hell of a celebration that day...


Yes bro... May 16 but the bigger celebration would be on 15 August when Modiji in Lal Kila hoisting our National Flag ... when all patriotic Indians will recognize him ...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## jiki

Nair saab said:


> I am a bit in distressed due to some personal problems ... I am not able to Think anything good so not posting... Still my heart is with the cause so giving likes to the post ... Its not done blindly, But I am reading all of it...
> 
> I have worked and struggled 6 years on ground for this cause and 5 years on net... now I want to earn something for myself and my family... or ill end up as a total looser in personal life..
> 
> And we already have many Hindutva vadis like u people on net to support the cause ... The cause has gained so much momentum now ...so the absence of small people like me wont make a difference...


Nair saab plz dont loose your heart, yes we have to live in a pragmatic life, these party politics are ephemeral and will vanish away when elections seasons will over and in a practical life we need money and job to stand our selves and to care our families.

But the ideology what we r keeping that must go on and we should work for that, that is the main difference between Sangha and BJP. We cant be oblivion to this otherwise our nxt gen will curse us, we the majority cant find any place other than INDIA to set up our ISRAEL, we have to convert it. As a swayanksevak i cant see the moral of a pracharak so down. Every thing gonna be ok golden time is coming

i today itself resigned from my software industry, got sick n tired of working for those american

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> Yes bro... May 16 but the bigger celebration would be on 15 August when Modiji in Lal Kila hoisting our National Flag ... when all patriotic Indians will recognize him ...


brother cheer up .... nows the time to harvest the fruit of your hardwork. It might not help up directly but in a way the sense of achievement will charge us with a positive energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Nair saab bro, 







Aapke jazzbe ko

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cloud_9

Medha Patkar is in AAP  .Enough with this joke party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Heard Punjabi Jat's and Jat Sikhs have been declared as Backward Classes 

Will be heading home soon to get my quota of reservation 






















Yeah,Nah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Indian-Lion said:


> NaxalAAP is trending on twitter , I think being Naxal is better than being a Saffron Terrorist . All these BJP , VHP , Bajrang Dal , Hindu Sena , BSKS are spreading saffron terrorism . Plus RSS = Indian Taliban .


"Naxalism is the single biggest internal security threat to the country." Manmohan Singh

Naxalism biggest threat to internal security: Manmohan - The Hindu


----------



## HariPrasad

Indian-Lion said:


> such a shameful twat, what happened in Gujarat riots?



What is shameful pl specify.

Burning innocent people was shameful or killing of 300 Hindus in subsequent riots was shameful or simply killing of muslim was shameful?



SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441226576165097473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441226700618473473




Only 10% preferred Pappu. You forget that.



GreenFoe said:


> CSDS tracker is quiet FUNNY(though i like polls) Cong getting more voteshare than RJD is just Lulz
> 
> Why only 6 states ?kuch gadbad to nahi ? we will check with figures from nielsen and cvoter




it is not 6 it is 2 to 6.



Indian-Lion said:


> View attachment 19743




Mullaji

Atleast Muslim is not Minority. It is a supreme court judgement.



ranjeet said:


> They joined Anna Hazare but then somehow slipped on to AAP. Had to pour some sense into their brain along with daru.




They are simply goons. i show on TV what they did yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Indian-Lion said:


> Kejriwal and AAP is not corrupt..... I trust on AAP and Kejriwal both
> 
> but BJPians can only trust Modi and not the party......the party which didn't even care or respect their soldiers (hint: coffin scam)




They are most corrupt. They want 2 government bungalows. They denied car on first day and took inova on second day. Ministers bunglows were renovated at huge cost. All this is in Just 49 days.



Indian-Lion said:


> Remove corruption, promote secularism & equality. Half of the BJP retards on FB wants muslim mukt bharat or want to attack pakistan on the very first day when Modi becomes PM....wtf??




How do you know that Bhai? Did you do any survey? 

ofcourese Muslims countries do not want other muslims so slaughter them in huge numbers. In pakistan shias are killed and in Iran sunnis, In iraq shias, so as in syria and other Muslim countries. you should worry about that.



Indian-Lion said:


> View attachment 19744
> 
> 
> 
> cant this feku give one interview???




Modi has given hundreds of Interview. Check Internet.



Manvantaratruti said:


> Why this hypocrisy ? just say your are a muslim and you hate hindutva BJP and Modi.
> 
> Your hate has limited your choice to either AAP or CONgress and for the moment you are with AAP. If you were in UP you would have voted for SP.




Modi has frustrated lots of such fanatic Mullahs. They can hardly do anything except venting their anger in their typical style. that will help BJP to add few more supporters only. Let him do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

ranjeet said:


> AAP can forget about campaigning in any state except Delhi now. They are going to be smacked around left right and center.




I would like them to be smacked at center.



Indian-Lion said:


> Mam mere showing a pic again and again with some pics of bricks and stones wont change the fact that BJP started it
> 
> View attachment 19753
> 
> 
> shows the Kejriwal didnt violate any model code of conduct, mam plz have some shame before u post such fekku based facts




That is why he was not detained and release after preliminary investigation. Had he violated the MCC, he would have been in Jail.


AAP goons think that they should not even be inquired or asked questions elese they will attack people or parties.


----------



## HariPrasad

NKVD said:


> Well these goons will get Mass votes this times
> *#election tracker #cnn ibn lokniti csds #2014 lok sabha elections #samajwadi party#mayawati #bjp #congress #narendra modi #bihar*
> *UP poll tracker: BJP may get 41-49 seats, SP 11-17, BSP 8-14, Cong 5-9*
> *Bihar poll tracker: BJP-LJP 22-30 seats, JDU 4-8, RJD, Cong 2-6 each*
> *Bihar poll tracker: BJP-LJP 22-30 seats, JDU 4-8, RJD, Cong 2-6 each*




You are wrong. It is BJP alone. Survey was done prior to alliance with LJP. So it should be 26 to 34 by now.



Indian-Lion said:


> Today after watching BJP gunda gardi , iam 100% sure BJP and Modhi were involved in Gujarat riots




So till today you were not 100% sure. How much percent were you sure? With less than 100% surity you were writing those posts.



Indian-Lion said:


> NaxalAAP is trending on twitter , I think being Naxal is better than being a Saffron Terrorist . All these BJP , VHP , Bajrang Dal , Hindu Sena , BSKS are spreading saffron terrorism . Plus RSS = Indian Taliban .




Take it easy,

All sort of terror is batter than Zihad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> So...? Some members here were raising questions about Yadavs voting for BJP in Bihar... Satisfied now...? Kaleja shaant ho gaya..?
> 
> 25 seat aa rahi BJP+ ko Bihar mein. Aur election ke baad JD-U ko toda jayega..




JHA ji it is 26 without LJP. 44% yadavs vote for BJP. Surprisingly 13% Muslims.


----------



## GreenFoe

*ANIVerified account* ‏@*ANI_news* 
AAP protest should have been peaceful, instead they turned violent and started vandalizing BJP's HQ-MK Meena,Jt.CP


----------



## HariPrasad

Nair saab said:


> I am a bit in distressed due to some personal problems ... I am not able to Think anything good so not posting... Still my heart is with the cause so giving likes to the post ... Its not done blindly, But I am reading all of it...
> 
> I have worked and struggled 6 years on ground for this cause and 5 years on net... now I want to earn something for myself and my family... or ill end up as a total looser in personal life..
> 
> And we already have many Hindutva vadis like u people on net to support the cause ... The cause has gained so much momentum now ...so the absence of small people like me wont make a difference...




Carry on Nair saab. We are here to take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

SwAggeR said:


> Really really ,he matches Rakhi Swant in theatrics.




BJP should allow Rakhi Sawant to fight against Kejriwal..... cause both are same drama queen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Nair saab said:


> Once settled with my life ... I will return to the ground.. Will never turn my back on my country ... But every Hindu Nationalist should remember this... If u want to do something for your Country ... First you yourself should be something in your life ... or else you would end as a burden on your country...




Hates off to you Nair Saab @Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

*pallavi ghosh* ‏@*pallavighcnnibn*  2m
Ashutosh of AAP : delhi police takes orders from modi and not shinde !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian-Lion

Amazing Development at Gujarat! WOW!


----------



## Jason bourne

GreenFoe said:


> *pallavi ghosh* ‏@*pallavighcnnibn*  2m
> Ashutosh of AAP : delhi police takes orders from modi and not shinde !




Aaj ashutosh ki wife ne sabji me namak jyada daal diya ashutosh ne kaha meri biwi modi k isare kaam kar rahi he

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Indian-Lion said:


> Amazing Development at Gujarat! WOW!
> 
> View attachment 19804




dhundh ne seto khuda bhi mil jata he jo isi maksad se aya ho vo ghumenga hi esi jagah jo less devloped ho ek baar aaye mere city me devlopment dekhne .... ahmdavad me aap karyakarta hi kejriwal ka virodh kar rahe he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

Jason bourne said:


> dhundh ne seto khuda bhi mil jata he jo isi maksad se aya ho vo ghumenga hi esi jagah jo less devloped ho ek baar aaye mere city me devlopment dekhne .... ahmdavad me aap karyakarta hi kejriwal ka virodh kar rahe he



It's quite obvious cities like Ahmedabad and Gandhinagar would be developed, what about the complete gujarat?

anyone earning above Rs 11 is rich, lolzzz


----------



## 45'22'

Jason bourne said:


> dhundh ne seto khuda bhi mil jata he jo isi maksad se aya ho vo ghumenga hi esi jagah jo less devloped ho ek baar aaye mere city me devlopment dekhne .... ahmdavad me aap karyakarta hi kejriwal ka virodh kar rahe he


agar NaMo PM bante hain toh CM kaun banega Amit Shah????


----------



## jiki

Indian-Lion said:


> Amazing Development at Gujarat! WOW!
> 
> View attachment 19804





Indian-Lion said:


> It's quite obvious cities like Ahmedabad and Gandhinagar would be developed, what about the complete gujarat?
> 
> anyone earning above Rs 11 is rich, lolzzz


U did zero development in Delhi and don't try to judge others development
U r loosing ur way .
chu#$@#$ mada@#$d aaptards u r not a political party of india but a Western stooge to prevail disturbance in the largest democracy just like ur boyfriends does in egypt syria and now in ukrain
I wud prefer to vote laluprasad yadav rather than this mofo anarchist khujli.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Congress MP D Pundeshwari will soon Join BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indian-Lion said:


> It's quite obvious cities like Ahmedabad and Gandhinagar would be developed, what about the complete gujarat?
> 
> anyone earning above Rs 11 is rich, lolzzz



Oh you mean the Gujarat where agriculture has been growing at 10%, where malnutrition has dropped to ~30% from ~70% in IIRC 4 years?

In any case, even if Gujarat was like Bihar, Modi would be a better candidate than Kejriwal. I've had more real achievements in my life (other than being a CM for 49 days) than he has in his 40+ years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

jiki said:


> U did zero development in Delhi and don't try to judge others development
> U r loosing ur way .
> chu#$@#$ mada@#$d aaptards u r not a political party of india but a Western stooge to prevail disturbance in the largest democracy just like ur boyfriends does in egypt syria and now in ukrain
> I wud prefer to vote laluprasad yadav rather than this mofo anarchist khujli.......



Why the more you hate us, the more we grow! 

Manish Sisodia @msisodia ·18 mins 
Just visited a degree College in Banaskantha-‪#‎AKinGujarat‬ ..having 3 teachers and 600 students

GUJARAT DEVELOPMENT LOL


----------



## jiki

Indian-Lion said:


> Why the more you hate us, the more we grow!
> 
> Manish Sisodia @msisodia ·18 mins
> Just visited a degree College in Banaskantha-‪#‎AKinGujarat‬ ..having 3 teachers and 600 students
> 
> GUJARAT DEVELOPMENT LOL


the fast u grow that speed u will be routed
jus wait for gen election over den delhi will dog u like nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

In Tamil Nadu Vijaykanth-led DMDK, Ramadoss-led PMK, Vaiko-led MDMK set to sail with Narendra Modi - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian-Lion

jbond197 said:


> In Tamil Nadu Vijaykanth-led DMDK, Ramadoss-led PMK, Vaiko-led MDMK set to sail with Narendra Modi - The Economic Times


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> Amazing Development at Gujarat! WOW!
> 
> View attachment 19804



Wonderful. Did anyone say there are no poor in Gujarat? Juggi jhopdi to Delhi mein bhi bohot hain. Is that even a logic? Also you think only you, AAP party leaders/followers and Kejriwal are intelligent enough, mind it people in Gujarat has chosen him all over this time for some reason? Don't try make a fool out of yourself with such stupid insinuations!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Sushma Sawraj opposed to BSR-BJP merger.


----------



## Indian-Lion

jbond197 said:


> Wonderful. Did anyone say there are no poor in Gujarat? Juggi jhopdi to Delhi mein bhi bohot hain. Is that even a logic? Also you think only you, AAP party leaders/followers and Kejriwal are intelligent enough, mind it people in Gujarat has chosen him all over this time for some reason? Don't try make a fool out of yourself with such stupid insinuations!!


We're exposing Gujarat, its just that paid media aint showing it..........jo kerna hai vo toh hum karr rahe hein

The damage has been done to BJP since AAP formed...


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> Wonderful. Did anyone say there are no poor in Gujarat? Juggi jhopdi to Delhi mein bhi bohot hain. Is that even a logic? Also you think only you, AAP party leaders/followers and Kejriwal are intelligent enough, mind it people in Gujarat has chosen him all over this time for some reason? Don't try make a fool out of yourself with such stupid insinuations!!




You do not understand. This is a special logic applicable to Modi only.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indian-Lion said:


> Why the more you hate us, the more we grow!
> 
> Manish Sisodia @msisodia ·18 mins
> Just visited a degree College in Banaskantha-‪#‎AKinGujarat‬ ..having 3 teachers and 600 students
> 
> GUJARAT DEVELOPMENT LOL



You know I would take you seriously if you didn't have the handle, "Indian lion" and in the past started a thread about how some girl you liked didn't give a shit about you and you were depressed about it.

I predicted all of this, AK will go to a slum area in GJ and say that there is no development there. Surat was awarded the best city and yet these idiots will keep crowing.

Surat bags best city award - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

kbd-raaf said:


> You know I would take you seriously* if you didn't have the handle, "Indian lion" and in the past started a thread about how some girl you liked didn't give a shit about you and you were depressed about it.*
> 
> I predicted all of this, AK will go to a slum area in GJ and say that there is no development there. Surat was awarded the best city and yet these idiots will keep crowing.



when? I dont fk with political threads but seeing stupid and silly feku bhakts loading their propaganda i had to launch

and what thread?


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> Sushma Sawraj opposed to BSR-BJP merger.


whats BSR???


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> We're exposing Gujarat, its just that paid media aint showing it..........jo kerna hai vo toh hum karr rahe hein
> 
> The damage has been done to BJP since AAP formed...



The damage has been done to India since AAP formation. All the anti nationals from Kashmir to North east to Maolands have joined hand under the leadership of ford foundation funded Kejriwal. That idiot wanted to stop republic day celebrations to save his minister's @ss and I bet had he tried doing that people would have cut him into pieces. The only thing AAP has given since its existence is Anarchy, mobocracy, thinking themselves to be above laws, support to Khap and operate like Khap. People in Delhi have seen enough and come this election you will see the reactions of Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> whats BSR???



Yedurrapa's Party.


----------



## Jason bourne

Indian-Lion said:


> It's quite obvious cities like Ahmedabad and Gandhinagar would be developed, what about the complete gujarat?
> 
> anyone earning above Rs 11 is rich, lolzzz




I am from bhavnagar not a big city ...... people of gujrat want to see narendramodi as PM unanimously so goons outside of gujrat whom only target is to find loop holes oppinion about gujrat wont mttr ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> Yedurrapa's Party.


that was kjp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

jbond197 said:


> The damage has been done to India since AAP formation. All the anti nationals from Kashmir to North east to Maolands have joined hand under the leadership of ford foundation funded Kejriwal. That idiot wanted to stop republic day celebrations to save his minister's @ss and I bet had he tried doing that people would have cut him into pieces. The only thing AAP has given since its existence is Anarchy, mobocracy, thinking themselves to be above laws, support to Khap and operate like Khap. People in Delhi have seen enough and come this election you will see the reactions of Delhi.


All fake. Firstly we're not anti nationals lolzz

Prashant's words are not party's words, Kashmir is an integral part of India and keep that ford bullshit to yourselves.


----------



## HariPrasad

Indian-Lion said:


> We're exposing Gujarat, its just that paid media aint showing it..........jo kerna hai vo toh hum karr rahe hein
> 
> The damage has been done to BJP since AAP formed...




You can vent your frustration as much as you can but Mr. Modi has left no chance for congress to come back to power in power for any foreseeable time in future. You have to pest those posters and post your rant tirelessly for a long long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

@Indian-Lion stop posting stupid pics else you will see your Kejriwal as dog in no time here.. Control yourself and take off that idiotic post of yours..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

Jason bourne said:


> I am from bhavnagar not a big city ...... people of gujrat want to see narendramodi as PM unanimously so goons outside of gujrat whom only target is to find loop holes oppinion about gujrat wont mttr ...


Gujarati Muslims and Sikhs hates Modi, just to correct your facts.


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> that was *kjp*


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> All fake. Firstly we're not anti nationals lolzz
> 
> Prashant's words are not party's words, Kashmir is an integral part of India and keep that ford bullshit to yourselves.



Yeah, Prashant Bhushan/Kamal Mitra Chinoy never said to give Kashmir to Pakistan. Sabyasachi Panda and Soni Sori the famous Maoists are AAP members. Your AAP member even invited Dawood ibrahim to join AAP. so tell me who in this list is not anti national?

Mind it Kamal Mitra Chenoy is known Osama Bin Laden, Afzal Guru, Naxal Sympathiser. If you don't know the facts then first learn and then speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


>


thats the name of the party 

Karnataka Janata Paksha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Indian-Lion

Women Empowerment in Gujarat ! 

Shame on Modhi


----------



## HariPrasad

Indian-Lion said:


> Gujarati Muslims and Sikhs hates Modi, just to correct your facts.




See, How much Muslim love Modi. Muslims of Gujarat ready to lay down their life for Modi.


Why this Muslim-majority town in Gujarat voted for Narendra Modi's BJP | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

jbond197 said:


> Yeah, Prashant Bhushan/Kamal Mitra Chinoy never said to give Kashmir to Pakistan. Sabyasachi Panda and Soni Sori the famous Maoists are AAP members. Your AAP member even invited Dawood ibrahim to join AAP. so tell me who in this list is not anti national?
> 
> Mind it Kamal Mitra Chenoy is known Osama Bin Laden, Afzal Guru, Naxal Sympathiser. If you don't know the facts then first learn and then speak.


SHow me where Prashant said give Kashmir to Pakistan


----------



## jbond197

45'22' said:


> thats the name of the party
> 
> Karnataka Janata Paksha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



KJP was Yeddiyurappa's party.

BSR - Sriramulu's party backed by Reddy brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> thats the name of the party
> 
> Karnataka Janata Paksha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



My bad, I thought BSR is Yedurrapa's Party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> SHow me where Prashant said give Kashmir to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Naxal Aap leader Ashutosh & Sahzia to be Arrested & presented in Court with Fellow Naxals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

jbond197 said:


>



He said to help kashmiris , remove army and occupation, tell them to come in Indian mainland.......

*show me the proof where prashant said give kashmir to pakistan, your words*


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> He said to help kashmiris , remove army and occupation, tell them to come in Indian mainland.......
> 
> *show me the proof where prashant said give kashmir to pakistan, your words*



He clearly asked to hold plebiscite and if they want to leave India then give Kashmir away. Did you purposefully left that part or are you generally slow?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

jbond197 said:


> He clearly asked to hold plebiscite and if they want to leave India then give Kashmir away. Did you purposefully left that part or are you generally slow?


Do you even know the meaning of plebiscite? Does plebiscite means give the land to other party??

*Again iam looking for a proof where he said give kashmir to pakistan, you words *


----------



## Parul

Congress may join HANDS with Third-Front -AAJTAK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

Indian-Lion said:


> He said to help kashmiris , remove army and occupation, tell them to come in Indian mainland.......
> 
> *show me the proof where prashant said give kashmir to pakistan, your words*


ohh dats mean u r in favor of removing army from the valley despite lots of terrorist activity and cease fire violation gr888888
this asshole is jus a false flagger or like among one of that kashmiri who celebrants when pakistan win
plzz god save my country from these morons......

Ok tell me whats yur view on Pakistan may most of ur relatives still slugging their *** of over there.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

jiki said:


> ohh dats mean u r in favor of removing army from the valley despite lots of terrorist activity and cease fire violation gr888888
> this asshole is jus a false flagger or like among one of that kashmiri who celebrants when pakistan win
> plzz god save my country from these morons......
> 
> Ok tell me whats yur view on Pakistan may most of ur relatives still slugging their *** of over there.......



take an example, you and your wife getting viewed by 20 army men as soon as you step out of your home. This is the real life of a kashmiri. 

Army should be there in Kashmir because we've borders with Pakistan but not in every nukkad aur kona of Kashmir, and tell you what Kashmiris have hatred for India bcz we've 7,00,000 armymen just occupying there daily life.

Every time you step out there is a man in uniform asking for identity, isnt this a free country? 

cry democracy!


----------



## Jason bourne

Indian-Lion said:


> Gujarati Muslims and Sikhs hates Modi, just to correct your facts.




I have many muslim frnds all want modi to be PM of india ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian-Lion

Jason bourne said:


> I have many muslim frnds all want modi to be PM of india ...


I;ve 25 muslim friends who hate modi


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> Do you even know the meaning of plebiscite? Does plebiscite means give the land to other party??
> 
> *Again iam looking for a proof where he said give kashmir to pakistan, you words *



How old are you? Do you understand Hindi? Do you understand what plebiscite is meant for?
Plebiscite is meant to ask Kashmiris if they want to stay with India or want to join Pakistan. Prashant Bhushan wants to hold a plebiscite and if Kashmiris want then to give Kashmir to Pakistan. Didn't you really understand that from the video or you just using AAP tactics of actinfg dumb when you have no response?

Go and ask Prashant Bhushan/Chenoy what they think about Kashmir, North east, Maoist areas. if you want more proof, take it from their own mouth.

And what is wrong with you people, you keep shouting and blaming anyone/everyone without presenting even an iota of proof against the one you are throwing at.But here when I gave you the video proof of him asking to hold plebiscite and give to Pakistan if Kashmiris wants so, you are denying it.



Indian-Lion said:


> I;ve 25 muslim friends who hate modi



That;s fine. I know millions of people who want to kick Kejriwal;s @ss!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

jbond197 said:


> And what is wrong with you people, you keep shouting and blaming anyone/everyone without presenting even an iota of proof against the party.*But here when I gave you the video proof of him asking to hold plebiscite and give to Pakistan if Kashmiris wants so, you are denying it.*
> !



Not a single time he said the word Pakistan, you failed again mate.
3rd time.


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> take an example, you and your wife getting viewed by 20 army men as soon as you step out of your home. This is the real life of a kashmiri.
> 
> Army should be there in Kashmir because we've borders with Pakistan but not in every nukkad aur kona of Kashmir, and tell you what Kashmiris have hatred for India bcz we've 7,00,000 armymen just occupying there daily life.
> 
> Every time you step out there is a man in uniform asking for identity, isnt this a free country?
> 
> cry democracy!



You have no idea about Kashmir!! I suspect you are not old enough to even have learnt the facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Parul said:


> Yedurrapa's Party.



No its Sriramalu's party

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Indian-Lion said:


> Not a single time he said the word Pakistan, you failed again mate.
> 3rd time.



gosh....you are good man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

TO all Modi bhakts


----------



## Parul

Indian-Lion said:


> Gujarati Muslims and *Sikhs* hates Modi, just to correct your facts.



Muslim hates Modi that is why BJP won from Muslim Majority areas in Gujrat. Moreover, back your statement abouts Sikhs hating Modi with facts, else don't make stupid claims..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indian-Lion

jbond197 said:


> You have no idea about Kashmir!! I suspect you are not old enough to even have learnt the facts.


Kashmiri from Doda district studying in Delhi. You telling me i've no idea?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indian-Lion said:


> take an example, you and your wife getting viewed by 20 army men as soon as you step out of your home. This is the real life of a kashmiri.
> 
> Army should be there in Kashmir because we've borders with Pakistan but not in every nukkad aur kona of Kashmir, and tell you what Kashmiris have hatred for India bcz we've 7,00,000 armymen just occupying there daily life.
> 
> Every time you step out there is a man in uniform asking for identity, isnt this a free country?
> 
> cry democracy!


You have never been to Kashmir. 
Stop trolling 


Indian-Lion said:


> Kashmiri from Doda district studying in Delhi. You telling me i've no idea?


Doda is not in Kashmir. It is in the State of JnK. It is even south of Anantnag. 
You could have said - Baramulla at least. 
Doda is in Jammu Div.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> Not a single time he said the word Pakistan, you failed again mate.
> 3rd time.


Tell me do you even understand what exactly plebiscite is? It means you are given a choice to be either with India or Pakistan. He said if they don't want to stay with us then let them go. now you tell me if they chose to leave Indian state then which country would they go to? Pakistan or Uganda!!



Indian-Lion said:


> Kashmiri from Doda district studying in Delhi. You telling me i've no idea?



Lol, you don't know what plebiscite is and claiming to be Kashmiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Marxist said:


> No its Sriramalu's party



Mate, I had confusion about it, other members also clarified it & I Googled too.  Now, confusion is cleared.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

SarthakGanguly said:


> You have never been to Kashmir.
> Stop trolling


how is kashmir
is it safe to visit that place 
how are the people there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

SarthakGanguly said:


> You have never been to Kashmir.
> Stop trolling
> 
> Doda is not in Kashmir. It is in the State of JnK. It is even south of Anantnag.
> You could have said - Baramulla at least.
> Doda is in Jammu Div.


Seen many getting killed in fake encounters, keep your mouth shut , i can expose Indian army right now


----------



## SarthakGanguly

45'22' said:


> how is kashmir
> is it safe to visit that place
> how are the people there


People are cool. Kashmiris are docile  And very inviting. But you need to wear proper dress - otherwise you will attract stares.  IMO Kashmir is safer than Delhi. 



Indian-Lion said:


> Seen many getting killed in fake encounters, keep your mouth shut , i can *expose Indian army right now*


Ahn su. Kyaz nei

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 45'22'

SarthakGanguly said:


> People are cool. Kashmiris are docile  And very inviting. But you need to wear proper dress - otherwise you will attract stares.  IMO Kashmir is safer than Delhi.


proper dress????
jeans,t shirts

i want to visit that place with my family
went jammu last year but missed kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Indian-Lion said:


> He said to help kashmiris , remove army and occupation, tell them to come in Indian mainland.......
> 
> *show me the proof where prashant said give kashmir to pakistan, your words*




Here is the proof.

Now, Prashant Bhushan advocates referendum on Army presence in Kashmir | Authint Mail

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Andhara Pradesh Ex-Congress minister and NTR's daughter D Purandeswari to join BJP tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

45'22' said:


> proper dress????
> jeans,t shirts
> 
> i want to visit that place with my family
> went jammu last year but missed kashmir


Yeah - jeans Tshirt is fine  It is safe. Don't get scared about army presence. Army is in barracks. You will encounter Army convoys to Udhampur though. And there are CRPF checkpoints. But only in sensitive place - like Lal Chowk, South Srinagar(Geelani's house  ), Old City. Rest of the place is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> proper dress????
> jeans,t shirts
> 
> i want to visit that place with my family
> went jammu last year but missed kashmir



Do let me know whenever you decide to visit. Have been there 5 times in less than a year & half.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> Seen many getting killed in fake encounters, keep your mouth shut , i can expose Indian army right now


No one is denying bad things have happened in Kashmir but plebiscite is not the solution. Narendra Modi will help Kashmir and Kahmiris a great deal after coming to power. He can create job opportunities there, he can make security apparatus better by help preventing pakistani terrorists coming to India so I think all you guys should give him a chance by voting for him. Kejriwal and his party is a fake and they have no ideology, no principal. Think hard and then decide!! Don't just blindly follow anyone!!

Mind it there are milions of Muslim supporters of Namo as Namo has nothing against Muslims!! It is only the Congress and people like Kejriwal and AAP party which is projecting him as anti Muslim for cheap publicity but there is no truth to it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

HariPrasad said:


> JHA ji it is 26 without LJP. 44% yadavs vote for BJP. Surprisingly 13% Muslims.




Nitish will get 7-10 seats. He still has influence in many areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

SarthakGanguly said:


> People are cool. Kashmiris are docile  And very inviting. But you need to wear proper dress - otherwise you will attract stares.  IMO Kashmir is safer than Delhi.
> 
> 
> Ahn su. Kyaz nei


You being a kashmiri, why dont you tell them the truth of army?


----------



## Mujraparty

AAP-BJP clash: Ashutosh likely to be arrested - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

jbond197 said:


> No one is denying bad things have happened in Kashmir but plebiscite is not the solution. Narendra Modi will help Kashmir and Kahmiris a great deal after coming to power. He can create job opportunities there, he can make security apparatus better by help preventing pakistani terrorists coming to India so I think all you guys should give him a chance by voting for him. Kejriwal and his party is a fake and they have no ideology, no principal. Think hard and then decide!! Don't just blindly follow anyone!!
> 
> Mind it there are milions of Muslim supporters of Namo as Namo has nothing against Muslims!! It is only the Congress and people like Kejriwal and AAP party which is projecting him as anti Muslims for cheap publicity but there is no truth to it..



Muzzafar Bhatt the candidate of AAP from kashmir is good person. He is gaining support.......jo farooq kasmirion ko mahachor bolta hai uski izzat kyu karein??


----------



## jbond197

eowyn said:


> AAP-BJP clash: Ashutosh likely to be arrested - Hindustan Times



Nice jouney from fake journalist to political goon and now a criminal. Is AAP still going to field this convicted criminal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Nitish will get 7-10 seats. He still has influence in many areas.




According to me, Leaders + Party leader +Party ideology + organization+other factor is the key to success of party in election.

JDU has party leadership but second cadre is lost so as organization. That is why JDU shows decline in every opinion poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

I still have soft corner for Nitish.. I wish he leaves behind his ego and BJP do not have to go with LJP..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indian-Lion said:


> when? I dont fk with political threads but seeing stupid and silly feku bhakts loading their propaganda i had to launch
> 
> and what thread?



It must suck for you AAPCongis being outnumbered 10-1 on the Internet  Poor bubbies.

And you know exactly which thread I'm talking about.


----------



## Indian-Lion

kbd-raaf said:


> It must suck for you AAPCongis being outnumbered 10-1 on the Internet  Poor bubbies.
> 
> And you know exactly which thread I'm talking about.


which thread, i dont know.


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> No one is denying bad things have happened in Kashmir but plebiscite is not the solution. Narendra Modi will help Kashmir and Kahmiris a great deal after coming to power. He can create job opportunities there, he can make security apparatus better by help preventing pakistani terrorists coming to India so I think all you guys should give him a chance by voting for him. Kejriwal and his party is a fake and they have no ideology, no principal. Think hard and then decide!! Don't just blindly follow anyone!!
> Mind it there are milions of Muslim supporters of Namo as Namo has nothing against Muslims!! It is only the Congress and people like Kejriwal and AAP party which is projecting him as anti Muslim for cheap publicity but there is no truth to it..




What happened in Kashmir?

Paid Mullahs announced from Mike asking Pundits to either convert or give their daughter and women to mullah or leave Kashmir or get killed. Government failed to protect Kashmiri pandit for the sake of vote bank. Pundits left Kashmir. This make mullahs more enthused. Than they demand separate Kashmir and withdrawal of Military in which they could not successed. They started attacking army and get tit for tat. They are killer of Kashmiri pundits. they have Made pundits live their home. They can not escape responsibility now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


>




dnt lie that much

How you can prove its a hospital ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indian-Lion said:


> You being a kashmiri, why dont you tell them the truth of army?


Truth of the Army? Which Army? What *do YOU *want to hear? 



Indian-Lion said:


> Muzzafar Bhatt the candidate of AAP from kashmir is good person. He is gaining support.......jo farooq kasmirion ko mahachor bolta hai uski izzat kyu karein??


Nobody likes Farooq. Farooq also likes nobody. Super elitist 


HariPrasad said:


> What happened in Kashmir?
> 
> Paid Mullahs announced from Mike asking Pundits to either convert or give their daughter and women to mullah or leave Kashmir or get killed. Government failed to protect Kashmiri pandit for the sake of vote bank. Pundits left Kashmir. This make mullahs more enthused. Than they demand separate Kashmir and withdrawal of Military in which they could not successed. They started attacking army and get tit for tat. They are killer of Kashmiri pundits. they have Made pundits live their home. They can not escape responsibility now.


TBH many Mullahs did not require any payment.  And they are still roaming free. The brains they washed are in graves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Here is how AAPtards twist different pics for their own use.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441488174166966272


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

Modi ka vikas.....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


>


link to prove



Indian-Lion said:


> Modi ka vikas.....
> 
> View attachment 19838


back it up with proof..



fsayed said:


>


-- Heeee.....


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


>


- any pan india stats... i thinnk i explained it before? but yes its bad


----------



## fsayed

pursuit of happiness said:


> link to prove
> 
> 
> back it up with proof..
> 
> 
> -- Heeee.....


Press Release Watch: Sorry State of Primary Health Center, Village- Badi Pipli, Patan in Gujarat


----------



## Indian-Lion

SarthakGanguly said:


> Truth of the Army? Which Army? What *do YOU *want to hear?
> 
> 
> Nobody likes Farooq. Farooq also likes nobody. Super elitist
> 
> TBH many Mullahs did not require any payment.  And they are still roaming free. The brains they washed are in graves.



India chuv sarniyan manz asal. Pakistan che bekar 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Truth of the Army? Which Army? What *do YOU *want to hear?
> 
> 
> Nobody likes Farooq. Farooq also likes nobody. Super elitist
> 
> TBH many Mullahs did not require any payment.  And they are still roaming free. The brains they washed are in graves.



India chuv sarniyan manz asal. Pakistan che bekar


----------



## fsayed

pursuit of happiness said:


> - any pan india stats... i thinnk i explained it before? but yes its bad


when some body claims that their state is the model of development hence we have to see dark side of get the real picture of development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Indian-Lion said:


> Modi ka vikas.....
> 
> View attachment 19838




What do you want to prove by posting a photo of an abandon building. Can't you see that this building is abandoned.

These are Modi's School.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> when some body claims that their state is the model of development hence we have to see dark side of get the real picture of development


yes.. but it should be baccked with proper supportive base/ link..
gujrat model is not god gifted.. 
either come with solution or accept best possible answer


----------



## fsayed




----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> when some body claims that their state is the model of development hence we have to see dark side of get the real picture of development


-- let data and facts speak than people


----------



## fsayed




----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> when some body claims that their state is the model of development hence we have to see dark side of get the real picture of development




You guys have an eye to see dark part only. You can not see bright part of anything.


----------



## fsayed




----------



## 45'22'

This might not be the official twitter handle of AAP but some AAPtards are using it for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> You guys have an eye to see dark part only. You can not see bright part of anything.


same to u when u people talk about upa government


----------



## kaykay

NaxalAAP is using injured Medical students pics as their own. Shame Khjliwal!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441488174166966272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

This is what they did to our common man arvind kejriwal.....Modhi apne bhangion ko kabu mein rakh


----------



## fsayed

शायद ये नज़ारा दिल्ली ने कभी नहीं देखा हो कि एक राजनीतिक दल के कार्यकर्ता अपने नेताओ के नेतृत्व में दुसरे राजनीतिक दल के कार्यालय पर ही हमला बोल दे. राजनीति का ये नंगा नाच देश कि राजधानी में ही खेला गया जिसे देख देश शर्मसार हुआ. आप के विधायक जरनैल सिंह हाथ में पत्थर उठा के भाजपा कार्यालय पर फेंक रहे हैं ये वही विधायक हैं जिन्हे जनता ने क़ानून बनाने को भेजा था 

भाजपा से हमारी वैचारिक मतभेद है और रहेगी , लेकिन राजनीति में हिंसा के लिए कोई जगह नहीं है और ऐसे आचरण का हम कड़े से कड़े शब्दो में आलोचना करते हैं

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> same to u when u people talk about upa government



dear UPA is like moon more dark spot than white 
'(to moon dont mind please)


----------



## notsuperstitious

When people start posting argument not through reliable data backed logic and inferences but through random pictures and tweets by loose cannon politicians, you know they are either

A) People of very low intellect lacking a critical mind

OR

B) Propagandists hoping to influence people of very low intellect lacking a critical mind

But in this case I'm beginning to suspect its A and B put together, that these reratded propagandists have actually become victims of their own propaganda because of their sub par intelligence!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

*Going in the line of their PM candidate, BJP MP CM Chouhan supported the Professional Examination Board scam where money was taken for clearing the tests. Investigation has been asked but without vain*


----------



## pursuit of happiness

when you talk about 2002 riots .. 1984 and muzzafar nager wil come by default .. we cant be partial


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> Press Release Watch: Sorry State of Primary Health Center, Village- Badi Pipli, Patan in Gujarat




DO YOU YOU HAVE INDIA @fsayed which place is it its are National capital

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

pursuit of happiness said:


> dear UPA is like moon more dark spot than white
> '(to moon dont mind please)


same for modi


----------



## Jason bourne

Meanwhile in my city my best friends eleder brother likly to get CONGRESS seat of parliment digvijay sinh ...


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> same to u when u people talk about upa government




We are not brain washed so We are not talking only negative picture but our view is holistic. We do not tell lies like there is a negative growth in UPA. We say economy is getting down, Rupee is getting weak, border are not secure, Corruption is rampant, security of women are compromised etc etc.

Now deny it.



Indian-Lion said:


> This is what they did to our common man arvind kejriwal.....Modhi apne bhangion ko kabu mein rakh
> 
> View attachment 19840




Drama to get attention.


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


> DO YOU YOU HAVE INDIA @fsayed which place is it its are National capital


tumlog toh bolte the k desh gujrat bannao ge ab kyu delhi yaaad aaayi


----------



## 45'22'

Jason bourne said:


> Meanwhile in my city my best friends eleder brother likly to get CONGRESS seat of parliment digvijay sinh ...


i thought,diggi's son will fight from there on congress ticket.......you sure
diggi fights from UP


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> We are not brain washed so We are not talking only negative picture but our view is holistic. We do not tell lies like there is a negative growth in UPA. We say economy is getting down, Rupee is getting weak, border are not secure, Corruption is rampant, security of women are compromised etc etc.
> 
> Now deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drama to get attention.


then give me the comparing data i can counter it any time.


Prove ur BJP


----------



## Indian-Lion

fsayed said:


> शायद ये नज़ारा दिल्ली ने कभी नहीं देखा हो कि एक राजनीतिक दल के कार्यकर्ता अपने नेताओ के नेतृत्व में दुसरे राजनीतिक दल के कार्यालय पर ही हमला बोल दे. राजनीति का ये नंगा नाच देश कि राजधानी में ही खेला गया जिसे देख देश शर्मसार हुआ. आप के विधायक जरनैल सिंह हाथ में पत्थर उठा के भाजपा कार्यालय पर फेंक रहे हैं ये वही विधायक हैं जिन्हे जनता ने क़ानून बनाने को भेजा था
> 
> भाजपा से हमारी वैचारिक मतभेद है और रहेगी , लेकिन राजनीति में हिंसा के लिए कोई जगह नहीं है और ऐसे आचरण का हम कड़े से कड़े शब्दो में आलोचना करते हैं



lol


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> tumlog toh bolte the k desh gujrat bannao ge ab kyu delhi yaaad aaayi



Wo is liye ki desh aisa nahin banana hai.


----------



## fsayed

*First BJP earned money even from the coffins of Kargir heroes. Now their PM candidate insulted soldiers by ranking the risk taken by traders higher than them. You dont need to be highly intelligent to understand their mentality.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

HariPrasad said:


> Drama to get attention.


This is the best you came with. 

Typical FekuBhakts


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Wo is liye ki desh aisa nahin banana hai.


 hum bhi desh ko gujrat nahi bane denge


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> tumlog toh bolte the k desh gujrat bannao ge ab kyu delhi yaaad aaayi


abe tum log toh gujrat ka ek village dikha rahe hoh Im tlking about are national capital Kya kiya cong ne 15 saal mein still 70% people in delhi living in unauthorized colonies and slums Delhi is so small than Gujarat in terms of population and landarea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> then give me the comparing data i can counter it any time.
> 
> 
> Prove ur BJP




Economy -8.2% to 4.6%

RE VS USD 44 vs 64

Border: China intruding in Indian territory Vs china accepting Sikkim as the part of India

Many fold increse in crime against Women in Delhi. 

Compare now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

PHENKooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

I believe that just as a Hindu keeps a Ramayana and Bhagwad Gita at home, a Muslim the Holy Quran, a Christian the Bible, and so on, every Indian should display the greatest symbol of our nation, our National Flag. For me, the display of the National Flag is a way to express my love for and faith in the country" - Naveen Jindal, M.P.

Yuva Desh salutes our young leader Shri Naveen Jindal for his initiative that led to a revision of the Flag Code of India which grants every Indian citizen the right to fly the Flag of India.


----------



## Jason bourne

45'22' said:


> i thought,diggi's son will fight from there on congress ticket.......you sure
> diggi fights from UP



He is local digvijay sinh not diggi ; )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Indian-Lion said:


> This is the best you came with.
> 
> Typical FekuBhakts




Typical Brain washed frustrated Mullah. He will get more frustrated on 16th May.


----------



## fsayed

मछुआरों के बीच मुंबई के वर्सोवा बीच पर आज राहुल गाँधी उनकी समयाएं सुनते हुए.


----------



## Indian-Lion

phenkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jason bourne said:


> He is local digvijay sinh not diggi ; )


Diggi _*ji*_


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> hum bhi desh ko gujrat nahi bane denge




Desh Gujarat Banke rahega. Desh Kashmir nahin Banega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> hum bhi desh ko gujrat nahi bane denge


bhai yaha hum kaun hain yahan toh sirf tu hai Dont tlk abt "We the people " they will give there mandate on 16 may


----------



## fsayed

*नए इंडट्रीअल कॉरिडोर से प्रगति का मार्ग प्रशस्त होगा और रोजगार सम्भावनाओं में काफी वृद्धि हुई है। 
The New National Manufacturing Policy by the UPA government will have 16 Industrial cities along the DMIC corridor.
New Hi- tech townships will be built in Greater Noida and Ujjain. 2 Information Technology Investment regions will be developed in Bengaluru and Hyderabad. These initiatives will help India be an industrial power to reckon with.*
*



*










कांग्रेस उपाध्यक्ष्य राहुल गांधी ने आज महाराष्ट्र रैली सम्बोधित करते हुए महाराष्ट्र के लोगों का देश की प्रगति में उनके योगदान के लिए उनकी सराहना की।
Shri Rahul Gandhi addressed a rally at Aurangabad, Maharashtra today. He also interacted with college students from tribal area in Shirpur in Dhule district. His message to them was “Change how the world perceives you; it will start, when you start believing in yourselves”.


----------



## 45'22'

fsayed said:


> I believe that just as a Hindu keeps a Ramayana and Bhagwad Gita at home, a Muslim the Holy Quran, a Christian the Bible, and so on, every Indian should display the greatest symbol of our nation, our National Flag. For me, the display of the National Flag is a way to express my love for and faith in the country" - Naveen Jindal, M.P.
> 
> Yuva Desh salutes our young leader Shri Naveen Jindal for his initiative that led to a revision of the Flag Code of India which grants every Indian citizen the right to fly the Flag of India.


Naveen Jindal firms bribed MoS to get coal blocks: CBI - Indian Express


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> I believe that just as a Hindu keeps a Ramayana and Bhagwad Gita at home, a Muslim the Holy Quran, a Christian the Bible, and so on, every Indian should display the greatest symbol of our nation, our National Flag. For me, the display of the National Flag is a way to express my love for and faith in the country" - Naveen Jindal, M.P.
> 
> Yuva Desh salutes our young leader Shri Naveen Jindal for his initiative that led to a revision of the Flag Code of India which grants every Indian citizen the right to fly the Flag of India.




Yes

Tell this and than do coal scam and when CBI chare you flee from country leaving National falg in India.

Great Corgi culture.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> same for modi



may be .. he is not god.. but 
what ever UPA did then... 
i dont support bjp but i am surely not with U...PPP..AAAA /Congress 
nahi nahi kabhi nahi aab karo 10 sal itezar


----------



## Indian-Lion

bhikarion ki tarah musalmano se vote maang raha thaa!!!


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> Economy -8.2% to 4.6%
> 
> RE VS USD 44 vs 64
> 
> Border: China intruding in Indian territory Vs china accepting Sikkim as the part of India
> 
> Many fold increse in crime against Women in Delhi.
> 
> Compare now.


Jaswant Singh escorting terrorists to Kandahar. Coffin scam. Sorry but country does not want tea seller as PM . Rahulji will win comfortably because only a Gandhi deserves to rule India



HariPrasad said:


> Typical Brain washed frustrated Mullah. He will get more frustrated on 16th May.


Typical ModiBhakt resorting to bad language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

HariPrasad said:


> Yes
> 
> Tell this and than do coal scam and when CBI chare you flee from country leaving National falg in India.
> 
> Great Corgi culture.


-- did you saw similarity
guys who show hyper patriotism are the same who blamed to loot india..
exa. jindal / sahara


----------



## 45'22'

Indian-Lion said:


> bhikarion ki tarah musalmano se vote maang raha thaa!!!
> 
> View attachment 19846


tum logon ki wajah se musalman sirf ek vote bank ban kar reh gaya hai
kab tak vote karoge on the name of religion???


----------



## fsayed

*British we will send the BJP back, with love: Rahul Gandhi.*
Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi today interacted with Adivasi students in Shirpur, Maharashtra. Later he held a public rally in Aurangabad.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> Jaswant Singh escorting terrorists to Kandahar. Coffin scam. Sorry but country does not want tea seller as PM . Rahulji will win comfortably because only a Gandhi deserves to rule India
> 
> 
> Typical ModiBhakt resorting to bad language



-
hope you know context when mr.jaswant escorted..


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Desh Gujarat Banke rahega. Desh Kashmir nahin Banega.


moongeri laal k hasin sapne


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> मछुआरों के बीच मुंबई के वर्सोवा बीच पर आज राहुल गाँधी उनकी समयाएं सुनते हुए.




67 sal main Paheli bar Machhuaron ko smasya ayee.

Rahul on a picnic on a beach. Will listen to some fisherman in election time. Because after elction, he will go to Bretain with his girl friend to relax.



fsayed said:


> moongeri laal k hasin sapne




Mullah lal ke daravane Sapney.


----------



## fsayed

45'22' said:


> tum logon ki wajah se musalman sirf ek vote bank ban kar reh gaya hai
> kab tak vote karoge on the name of religion???


rajnath kyu hamare samne sir jhuukaane k liye ready hogaya tha


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> *British we will send the BJP back, with love: Rahul Gandhi.*
> Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi today interacted with Adivasi students in Shirpur, Maharashtra. Later he held a public rally in Aurangabad.


that why i hate mr.gandhi
when he should speak up in time of lokpal, damini , corruption case of 2g, cwg , coal scam , president secury scam
he kept mum
and now this ....


----------



## Indian-Lion




----------



## 45'22'

fsayed said:


> rajnath kyu hamare samne sir jhuukaane k liye ready hogaya tha


yehi problem hai tum logon mein

koi sir jhukaye toh problem...
na jhukaye toh problem........


----------



## pursuit of happiness

HariPrasad said:


> 67 sal main Paheli bar Machhuaron ko smasya ayee.
> 
> Rahul on a picnic on a beach. Will listen to some fisherman in election time. Because after elction, he will go to Bretain with his girl friend to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mullah lal ke daravane Sapney.


--
but for last 10 plus yrs
congress rulling maharastra.. it measn maharastra cm failed ? that why RAGA have to come to kolis


----------



## Indian-Lion

45'22' said:


> yehi problem hai tum logon mein
> 
> koi sir jhukaye toh problem...
> na jhukaye toh problem........



kya hua abb!!

agar confident thaa toh ye draamee kyu kar raha hai rajnath..........Modi the dictator!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> 67 sal main Paheli bar Machhuaron ko smasya ayee.
> 
> Rahul on a picnic on a beach. Will listen to some fisherman in election time. Because after elction, he will go to Bretain with his girl friend to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mullah lal ke daravane Sapney.



You should also get yourself a gf, will lessen the frustration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi on Wednesday held a Jan Sampark Abhiyan from Dhule to Shirpur in Maharashtra. He was joined by thousands of supporters.*


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> I believe that just as a Hindu keeps a Ramayana and Bhagwad Gita at home, a Muslim the Holy Quran, a Christian the Bible, and so on, every Indian should display the greatest symbol of our nation, our National Flag. For me, the display of the National Flag is a way to express my love for and faith in the country" - Naveen Jindal, M.P.
> 
> Yuva Desh salutes our young leader Shri Naveen Jindal for his initiative that led to a revision of the Flag Code of India which grants every Indian citizen the right to fly the Flag of India.


--
one request 
dont give anything 
lekin abb kaunsa bhi RIGHT /LEFt mat dena please


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> *नए इंडट्रीअल कॉरिडोर से प्रगति का मार्ग प्रशस्त होगा और रोजगार सम्भावनाओं में काफी वृद्धि हुई है।
> The New National Manufacturing Policy by the UPA government will have 16 Industrial cities along the DMIC corridor.
> New Hi- tech townships will be built in Greater Noida and Ujjain. 2 Information Technology Investment regions will be developed in Bengaluru and Hyderabad. These initiatives will help India be an industrial power to reckon with.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> कांग्रेस उपाध्यक्ष्य राहुल गांधी ने आज महाराष्ट्र रैली सम्बोधित करते हुए महाराष्ट्र के लोगों का देश की प्रगति में उनके योगदान के लिए उनकी सराहना की।
> Shri Rahul Gandhi addressed a rally at Aurangabad, Maharashtra today. He also interacted with college students from tribal area in Shirpur in Dhule district. His message to them was “Change how the world perceives you; it will start, when you start believing in yourselves”.


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> moongeri laal k hasin sapne




Mullah lal ke daravne sapane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

BJP/Congress bhagao desh bachao

Ambani k pileyy


----------



## 45'22'

Indian-Lion said:


> kya hua abb!!
> 
> agar confident thaa toh ye draamee kyu kar raha hai rajnath..........Modi the dictator!



tum log jaise samajhte ho waisa kuch nahi hai
tum log samajhte woh log anti muslim hai jo ki galat hai

isme confidence ki baat kahan se aayi


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> Mullah lal ke daravne sapane.


GobarPrasad ke ashleel sapne


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> You should also get yourself a gf, will lessen the frustration




Actually I try to bring people out of frustration but they are unwilling to come.


----------



## Indian-Lion

45'22' said:


> tum log jaise samajhte ho waisa kuch nahi hai
> tum log samajhte woh log anti muslim hai jo ki galat hai
> 
> isme confidence ki baat kahan se aayi


They are anti-muslim, AAP aur BJP k volunteers mein zameen aasaman ka farak hai

you will get an idea by looking at their FB pages only.......


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> You should also get yourself a gf, will lessen the frustration


-
please educated please see link
How UPA, NDA governments have fared in the last 15 years - daily.bhaskar.com


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> GobarPrasad ke ashleel sapne




Gobar is in your mind. Try to take it out. Varna sayed bhai jaisi dasha hogi.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

pursuit of happiness said:


> -
> please educated please see link
> How UPA, NDA governments have fared in the last 15 years - daily.bhaskar.com


You are communal


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> *नए इंडट्रीअल कॉरिडोर से प्रगति का मार्ग प्रशस्त होगा और रोजगार सम्भावनाओं में काफी वृद्धि हुई है।
> The New National Manufacturing Policy by the UPA government will have 16 Industrial cities along the DMIC corridor.
> New Hi- tech townships will be built in Greater Noida and Ujjain. 2 Information Technology Investment regions will be developed in Bengaluru and Hyderabad. These initiatives will help India be an industrial power to reckon with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> कांग्रेस उपाध्यक्ष्य राहुल गांधी ने आज महाराष्ट्र रैली सम्बोधित करते हुए महाराष्ट्र के लोगों का देश की प्रगति में उनके योगदान के लिए उनकी सराहना की।
> Shri Rahul Gandhi addressed a rally at Aurangabad, Maharashtra today. He also interacted with college students from tribal area in Shirpur in Dhule district. His message to them was “Change how the world perceives you; it will start, when you start believing in yourselves”.


--
in bjp they can open their mouth
you know na 
in press conference for SC rulling on convicted member 
congress spoke person talking length how its wrong
when RG teared it 
within 2 min
same guy talked long how SC more than that RG is correct



ExtraOdinary said:


> You are communal


*i am communal*


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> Gobar is in your mind. Try to take it out. Varna sayed bhai jaisi dasha hogi.


How much you get paid for your online propaganda?



pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> in bjp they can open their mouth
> you know na
> in press conference for SC rulling on convicted member
> congress spoke person talking length how its wrong
> when RG teared it
> within 2 min
> same guy talked long how SC more than that RG is correct
> 
> 
> *i am communal*


Good that is why you fascists need to be deported to Nazi Germany


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> *Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi on Wednesday held a Jan Sampark Abhiyan from Dhule to Shirpur in Maharashtra. He was joined by thousands of supporters.*






















ExtraOdinary said:


> How much you get paid for your online propaganda?




Good that is why you fascists need to be deported to Nazi Germany[/quote]

even my driver earns more money than you bot hahaha yeah we will start concentration Camps for you congrasi men after we won the Election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

हर - हर मोदी 

डर - डर मोदी 

थर - थर मोदी 

फुर - फुर मोदी


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> How much you get paid for your online propaganda?
> 
> 
> Good that is why you fascists need to be deported to Nazi Germany


--
where is nazi germany now? ot need time machine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion




----------



## Parul

That's how Aam Aadmi Party goons spread lies all over on Social Media..Spreading fake pics as victim #NaxalAAP


----------



## ExtraOdinary

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> where is nazi germany now? ot need time machine


It was a metaphor my dear ModiBhakt


----------



## Parul

Indian-Lion said:


> View attachment 19849








Views of K J Rao (ex-advisor of Election Commission) on violation of Model Code of Conduct by Arvind Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> How much you get paid for your online propaganda?




Sir ji Aap jitana nahi. COngress to gotale karke bahut hi saddhar hui hai. They can pay you much more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

After 3 months, Snoopgate panel remains headless - Hindustan Times


Every one know that Modi is next PM of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

Indian-Lion said:


> They are anti-muslim, AAP aur BJP k volunteers mein zameen aasaman ka farak hai
> 
> you will get an idea by looking at their FB pages only.......


no they are not
its just congress wants to cash in in the name of religion

just one man comes in and you call the national party communal

you forget,the party has members like sushma sawaraj,kiran bedi,arun jaitley,yeshwant sinha,advani who believe in their ideology
are they all communal to you

the opinion polls are suggesting BJP will win
true or false.....if BJP wins then will you also accuse that i am communal bcoz i voted for them

its not like that man
the day you stop voting fo congress,it will stop playing the communal card which comes only during elections
riots took place everywhere
be it during congress(84 riots),UP(more than 150 riots in 1 year),Gujarat(2002)....so should i start calling that they are anti muslims,anti hindus,anti christians,anti sikhs...

you are mistaken here....
as long as you feel bjp is communal,congress will utilize it to its benefit by keeping you guys in fear

atlast fb pages.......seriously
how many comments you saw.....50,100,1000,5000.........
81.4 crore people are going to vote.....do you think everyone wants to massacre muslims hence they are voting for bjp

i hope you understand


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> Sir ji Aap jitana nahi. COngress to gotale karke bahut hi saddhar hui hai. They can pay you much more.


Why should they pay me? Every Indian citizen knows Congress is the only viable option for our country. That is why Rahulji is gonna be PM


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> It was a metaphor my dear ModiBhakt


but i am not modi bhakt..and this is which theory ..
is it escape velocity one ?


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> हर - हर मोदी
> 
> डर - डर मोदी
> 
> थर - थर मोदी
> 
> फुर - फुर मोदी


16 may ke baad Mooh dikne layak nahi rahoge tum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> Why should they pay me? Every Indian citizen knows Congress is the only viable option for our country. That is why Rahulji is gonna be PM


yes..
every indian knowsn congress is only viable option to dumped the country... its as per their right to destroy india .. right ..


----------



## ExtraOdinary

pursuit of happiness said:


> but i am not modi bhakt..and this is which *theory *..
> is it escape velocity one ?


Einstein's theory of relativity


----------



## HariPrasad

Indian-Lion said:


> View attachment 19849




It seems that modi ji rules the hearts and mind of Mullah. Payar se ya daar se.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

pursuit of happiness said:


> yes..
> every indian knowsn congress is only viable option to dumped the country... its as per their right to destroy india .. right ..


If congress doesnt come to power India will be destroyed by tea-seller.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

NKVD said:


> 16 may ke baad Mooh dikne layak nahi rahoge tum


--
they will say its not win of modi/bjp its win of mars/ saturn
our beloved raga won.. though only less tha 100 seats



ExtraOdinary said:


> If congress doesnt come to power India will be destroyed by tea-seller.



kuch baki rakha hai kya UPA ne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> Views of K J Rao (ex-advisor of Election Commission) on violation of Model Code of Conduct by Arvind Kejriwal.


his nomination is going to be revoked for 6 years
his expenditure during polls were 7 lakhs more than the limit of 14 lakhs

i dont know if he isnt allowed then who will rule aap......manish sisodiya or that singer/poet...i forgot his name


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


> If congress doesnt come to power India will be destroyed by tea-seller.


Dont put your thinking on my i have mine "Right to choose " granted me by the constitution


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Indian-Lion said:


> View attachment 19849


at least you can listen him..
after times now interview.. i dare to even lip read RAGA


----------



## ExtraOdinary

NKVD said:


> Dont put your thinking on my i have my "Right to choose " granted me by the constitution


You only have the right to choose Rahulji, period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

NKVD said:


> Dont put your thinking on my i have my "Right to choose " granted me by the constitution


any right to give is right of upa/congress how can you say that .. right


----------



## Indian-Lion

Parul said:


> Views of K J Rao (ex-advisor of Election Commission) on violation of Model Code of Conduct by Arvind Kejriwal.


If you had watched the video it was based on assumption, the anchor kept asking kya unhe fine hoga kya falana hoga? 

Sorry feku bhakts, we will make sure dictator never comes to power


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Indian-Lion said:


> If you had watched the video it was based on assumption, the anchor kept asking kya unhe fine hoga kya falana hoga?
> 
> Sorry feku bhakts, we will make sure dictator never comes to power


--
let 121 bil peole decide their own faith....
raga or nama or didi or any dada


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> his nomination is going to be revoked for 6 years
> his expenditure during polls were 7 lakhs more than the limit of 14 lakhs
> 
> *i dont know if he isnt allowed then who will rule aap......manish sisodiya or that singer/poet...i forgot his name*



There ain't shortage of Naxals, One will take over another. 

Last night naxal drama outside BJP's office was also unconstitutional. Election commission has right to suspend Naxal party from the General Elections. I hope they get harshest punishment for EC..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

45'22' said:


> no they are not
> its just congress wants to cash in in the name of religion
> 
> just one man comes in and you call the national party communal
> 
> you forget,the party has members like sushma sawaraj,kiran bedi,arun jaitley,yeshwant sinha,advani who believe in their ideology
> are they all communal to you
> 
> the opinion polls are suggesting BJP will win
> true or false.....if BJP wins then will you also accuse that i am communal bcoz i voted for them
> 
> its not like that man
> the day you stop voting fo congress,it will stop playing the communal card which comes only during elections
> riots took place everywhere
> be it during congress(84 riots),UP(more than 150 riots in 1 year),Gujarat(2002)....so should i start calling that they are anti muslims,anti hindus,anti christians,anti sikhs...
> 
> you are mistaken here....
> as long as you feel bjp is communal,congress will utilize it to its benefit by keeping you guys in fear
> 
> atlast fb pages.......seriously
> how many comments you saw.....50,100,1000,5000.........
> 81.4 crore people are going to vote.....do you think everyone wants to massacre muslims hence they are voting for bjp
> 
> i hope you understand


Why are you assuming that iam a muslim? You think only muslims are opposing Modi? haha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Indian-Lion said:


> If you had watched the video it was based on assumption, the anchor kept asking kya unhe fine hoga kya falana hoga?
> 
> Sorry feku bhakts, we will make sure dictator never comes to power


10 seats toh milne se rahi aap ko,yeh rokenge 
isse acha toh congres ko support karle
kamse kam 70-80 seats toh aayenge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

NKVD said:


> Dont put your thinking on my i have mine "Right to choose " granted me by the constitution


Typical fascist mentality of Feku Bhakt. You have nickname of genocidal NKVD headed by Laverenty Beria, you worship fascists and communists. People like you and your dear leader are a threat to India


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


> You only have the right to choose Rahulji, period


why him i will choose Sachin pilot or Ajay maakan Instead they are Grounded party workers Alteast Not Like Monarch rahul Silver spoon in his mouth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Indian-Lion said:


> Why are you assuming that iam a muslim? You think only muslims are opposing Modi? haha!


bcoz your signature reads...
RSS=Indian Taliban

no sane hindu will right that
yea they might be supporting congress,aap or regional parties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Indian-Lion said:


> If you had watched the video it was based on assumption, the anchor kept asking kya unhe fine hoga kya falana hoga?
> 
> Sorry feku bhakts, we will make sure dictator never comes to power



I watched the entire video then only I posted it. This is how Naxal Apptards are spreading there Naxalism all over India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

NKVD said:


> why him i will choose Sachin pilot or Ajay maakan Instead they are Grounded party workers Alteast Not Like Monarch rahul Silver spoon in his mouth



Because only a Gandhi can rule INdia, how thick are you, this is written in stone, once again I repeat only a Gandhi can lead India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> There ain't shortage of Naxals, One will take over another.
> 
> Last night naxal drama outside BJP's office was also unconstitutional. Election commission has right to suspend Naxal party from the General Elections. I hope they get harshest punishment for EC..


ashutosh,shazia will be jailed
kejriwal wont be allowed to contest

lol....ye party hai kya hai????


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


> communists. People like you and your dear leader are a threat to India


Same communist who Save are *** in 1971 war from so called Imperialistic democracy usa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

45'22' said:


> 10 seats toh milne se rahi aap ko,yeh rokenge
> isse acha toh congres ko support karle
> kamse kam 70-80 seats toh aayenge


bete dilli mein bhi 4 seat hi mil rahi thi  

mote polio stricken harshwadhan ki faad di thi


----------



## ExtraOdinary

NKVD said:


> Same communist who Save are *** in 1971 war from so called Imperialistic democracy usa


Indiraji saved your ***. Hail Congress, down with fascists


----------



## pursuit of happiness

NKVD said:


> why him i will choose Sachin pilot or Ajay maakan Instead they are Grounded party workers Alteast Not Like Monarch rahul Silver spoon in his mouth


--
that difference between bjp and congi
but in case 0.1% if congress comes in power RAGA wil not become PM
he will again become MAHAN and give PM to some guy who can do "YES SIR'
so like today Sonia - MMS types
good work - authority goes to - Sonia
bad /failure - responsibility - NEW Congi PM


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


> Because only a Gandhi can rule INdia


By this Logic why not Raj mohan gandhi he is Real gandhi atleast Not a Fake one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Indian-Lion said:


> bete dilli mein bhi 4 seat hi mil rahi thi
> 
> mote polio stricken harshwadhan ki faad di thi


uncle dilli mein hi mill rahi hain lol
baki mein than than gopal hai

agar aapko lagta hai kumar vishwas rahul gandhi ko harayega
then main kya khud kejriwal bhi aapko samjha nahi payega


----------



## ExtraOdinary

NKVD said:


> By this Logic why not Raj mohan gandhi he is Real gandhi atleast Not a Fake one


The only fake is you and your feku


----------



## pursuit of happiness

NKVD said:


> By this Logic why not Raj mohan gandhi he is Real gandhi atleast Not a Fake one


Mr. ra j is origninal .. aaj kal china peice ka jamana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


> Indiraji saved your ***. Hail Congress, down with fascists


Don,t have Knowledge of history Learn it first Same Indra who Suppressed Our democracy Puting Emergency to it 



ExtraOdinary said:


> The only fake is you and your feku


and your are Pappu which cannot Dance Saala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

45'22' said:


> bcoz your signature reads...
> RSS=Indian Taliban
> 
> no sane hindu will right that
> yea they might be supporting congress,aap or regional parties



again? RSS, hindu, muslim issi mein phanse reh jaogey! 

are you the same guy who claimed prashant is giving kashmir to pakistan?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

NKVD said:


> Don,t have Knowledge of history Learn it first Same Indra who Suppressed Our democracy Puting Emergency to it


--
hhe you in to no entry... 
be blind to 84 riots , emergency , 
only yuva josh....


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> *ashutosh,shazia will be jailed
> kejriwal wont be allowed to contest*
> 
> lol....ye party hai kya hai????



Yeh sab nahi hone wala. These people are bunch of Traitors and congress sponsored dalal!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Muslims to pray for Narendra Modi at Mumbai mausoleum


Indian-Lion said:


> Why are you assuming that iam a muslim? You think only muslims are opposing Modi? haha!




Actually nationalist Muslims love modi. 

Muslims to pray for Narendra Modi at Mumbai mausoleum


Muslim women send Rakhi to Narendra Modi and pray for his well-being - The Times of India


Muslims pray at Ajmer dargah for Narendra Modi to become PM : Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ammyy

45'22' said:


> bcoz your signature reads...
> RSS=Indian Taliban
> 
> no sane hindu will right that
> yea they might be supporting congress,aap or regional parties



Some of muslim I know do support aap ....

After they realize that congress is going to be trashed in this election but still they cant support Modi so start to talk about* AAP and third front* .....

These type of people was once congress supporters..... Dnt worry their votes are dividing and base of BJP is going strong on each passing date.....


Long live our next PM NaMo.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

45'22' said:


> bcoz your signature reads...
> RSS=Indian Taliban
> 
> no sane hindu will right that
> yea they might be supporting congress,aap or regional parties


Come on... no Muslim will also equate RSS with Taliban.
In fact nothing today can be compared to the Taliban.





The Talibs singlehandedly turned millions of seculars into the fold of what the remaining fiberals call Islamophobia.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 45'22'

Indian-Lion said:


> again? RSS, hindu, muslim issi mein phanse reh jaogey!
> 
> are you the same guy who claimed prashant is giving kashmir to pakistan?


no i am not that guy
but i was there laughing at your ignorance when you said he didnt mentioned 
Pak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Indian-Lion said:


> again? RSS, hindu, muslim issi mein phanse reh jaogey!
> 
> are you the same guy who claimed prashant is giving kashmir to pakistan?


-- 
learn RSS ... they are nationalist . bit conservatiove but surely not taliban
but its your view ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

NKVD said:


> Don,t have Knowledge of history Learn it first Same Indra who Suppressed Our democracy Puting Emergency to it
> 
> 
> and your are Pappu which cannot Dance Saala


Indira is India, India is Indira perod! Had it not been for her you would have been a slave in Pakistan


----------



## 45'22'

SarthakGanguly said:


> Come on... no Muslim will also equate RSS with Taliban.
> In fact nothing today can be compared to the Taliban.


so he is not Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

Indian-Lion said:


> again?* RSS, hindu, muslim issi mein phanse reh jaogey*!
> 
> are you the same guy who claimed prashant is giving kashmir to pakistan?




With signature like this..... You still claim such big?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

45'22' said:


> so he is not Indian


Don't underestimate Indians. If a Prashant Bhushan can be an Indian, so can he.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian-Lion

45'22' said:


> uncle dilli mein hi mill rahi hain lol
> baki mein than than gopal hai
> 
> agar aapko lagta hai kumar vishwas rahul gandhi ko harayega
> then main kya khud kejriwal bhi aapko samjha nahi payega


We will see that mate.Tum apna kaam karo hum apna kartein hein.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Ammyy said:


> Some of muslim I know do support aap ....
> 
> After they realize that congress is going to be trashed in this election but still they cant support Modi so start to talk about* AAP and third front* .....
> 
> These type of people was once congress supporters..... Dnt worry their votes are dividing and base of BJP is going strong on each passing date.....
> 
> 
> Long live our next PM NaMo.


i know Modi will be coming to power

but this guys are doing a big mistake by voting in the name of religion
dev. corruption should be the criteria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

ExtraOdinary said:


> Indira is India, India is Indira perod! Had it not been for her you would have been a slave in Pakistan



that's enough trolling for today bro , take a break ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


> Indira is India, India is Indira perod! Had it not been for her you would have been a slave in Pakistan


Its People Like you Who prefer Person Over nation. Modi say india first

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

45'22' said:


> i know Modi will be coming to power
> 
> but this guys are doing a big mistake by voting in the name of religion
> dev. corruption should be the criteria


How do you know? Do you alladin ki crystal ball?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> Indira is India, India is Indira perod! Had it not been for her you would have been a slave in Pakistan


either you are half knowledge person or propogenda machine 
please do it as it your right as per indian constitution ..
lets talk again on 16 May

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Indian-Lion said:


> We will see that mate.Tum apna kaam karo hum apna kartein hein.


kar lo,bas ek request hai aap se
kisi politician ko hate na karo,support karo na karo woh aur baat hai

i hope after the elections,aap ka ye anti Modi raga band ho jayega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

NKVD said:


> Its People Like you Who prefer Person Over nation. Modi say india first


No I say Gandhi first, Gandhi=India, India=Gandhi. Havent you studied Boolean logic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

NKVD said:


> Its People Like you Who prefer Person Over nation. Modi say india first


there Constitution is waht high command says

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

ExtraOdinary said:


> How do you know? Do you alladin ki crystal ball?


ambani gave me 1000 crores and i distributed it among 100 crore Indias so they will be voting for NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

SarthakGanguly said:


> Come on... no Muslim will also equate RSS with Taliban.
> In fact nothing today can be compared to the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Talibs singlehandedly turned millions of seculars into the fold of what the remaining fiberals call Islamophobia.




We should make sure that these Talibans (Deshi or Videshi) do not Hijack country. That is why Modi Ji is required.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

pursuit of happiness said:


> *either you are half knowledge person * or propogenda machine
> please do it as it your right as per indian constitution ..
> lets talk again on 16 May


You are full retard person

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> learn RSS ... they are nationalist . bit conservatiove but surely not taliban
> but its your view ...


RSS nationalists??? 

fk they were involved not only in gujarat massacre but also in sikh massacre . Its a shame that you support those terrorits


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


> How do you know? Do you alladin ki crystal ball?


And how do you say He will not


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> No I say Gandhi first, Gandhi=India, India=Gandhi. Havent you studied Boolean logic?


and baki sab kya time pass kar rahe the,..
savarkar , maula azad, ambedakr , chandrashekar azad ? to name a few

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

45'22' said:


> ambani gave me 1000 crores and i distributed it among 100 crore Indias so they will be voting for NaMo


How dishonest feku fans can be, ambani is a crook, so are you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Indian-Lion said:


> RSS nationalists???
> 
> fk they were involved not only in gujarat massacre but also in sikh massacre . Its a shame that you support those terrorits


--
please educate yourself ..
if you accept sikh massacre happened . who did it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> Indiraji saved your ***. Hail Congress, down with fascists



Saved our *** ?

She was the prime minister . . koi Ahesaan nahi kiya . . duty ki apni

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> How dishonest feku fans can be, ambani is a crook, so are you


which govet allowd $2 /mmbtu to $ 8 / mmbtu to reliance ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

pursuit of happiness said:


> and baki sab kya time pass kar rahe the,..
> savarkar , maula azad, ambedakr , chandrashekar azad ? to name a few


they were sidekicks. Movie mein ek hi hero hota hai otherwise movie is flop


----------



## 45'22'

ExtraOdinary said:


> How dishonest feku fans can be, ambani is a crook, so are you


judge sahab,ye jhooth hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

chak de INDIA said:


> Saved our *** ?
> 
> She was the prime minister . . koi Ahesaan nahi kiya . . duty ki apni


--
for some high command and one family is god ..not nation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

Indian-Lion said:


> RSS nationalists???
> 
> fk they were involved not only in gujarat massacre but also in sikh massacre . Its a shame that you support those terrorits



Gujarat riots was started by muslims, and about 84 those bast@r* mot** f ... congressi was responsible for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> they were sidekicks. Movie mein ek hi hero hota hai otherwise movie is flop



thanks .. 
i will not able to reply this post onwards ..
tc..
will talk after 16 may



Ammyy said:


> Gujarat riots was started by muslims, and about 84 those bast@r* mot** f ... congressi was responsible for that.


dont get in to riots .. its old trick by congress
when election come they dig up that
as they dont have points for development 
then in emotion peole vote and curse for 5 yrs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

eowyn said:


> that's enough trolling for today bro , take a break ...



Who are you calling troll. You are troll, typical feku fans when they run out of arguments they start abusing. Post reported

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> they were sidekicks. Movie mein ek hi hero hota hai otherwise movie is flop



Border Movie nahi dekha ka bhai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

@ExtraOdinary - today you are a troll on steroids  
Folks - please take a note of sarcasm on his part  Epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ExtraOdinary

chak de INDIA said:


> Border Movie nahi dekha ka bhai ?


nahi. but i saw LOC Kargil and it sucked

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> RSS nationalists???
> 
> fk they were involved not only in gujarat massacre but also in sikh massacre . Its a shame that you support those terrorits


ohhh your problem is with them well these terrorist dont may things for the well being of society Even Prime minister nehru Praise them and asked them to join republic day prade
The RSS has advocated the training of Dalits and other backward classes as temple high priests (a position traditionally reserved for Caste Brahmins and denied to lower castes). They argue that the social divisiveness of the Caste system is responsible for the lack of adherence to Hindu values and traditions and reaching out to the lower castes in this manner will be a remedy to the problem.[81] The RSS has also condemned 'upper' caste Hindus for preventing Dalits from worshipping at temples, saying that "even God will desert the temple in which Dalits cannot enter"[82]

Christophe Jaffrelot finds that "there is insufficient data available to carry out a statistical analysis of social origins of the early RSS leaders" but goes on to conclude, based on some known profiles that most of the RSS founders and its leading organisers, with exceptions were Maharashtrian Brahmins from middle or lower class[83] and argues that the pervasiveness of the Brahminical ethic in the organisation was probably the main reason why it failed to attract support from the low castes. He argues that the "RSS resorted to instrumentalist techniques of ethno-religious mobilisation – in which its Brahminism was diluted – to overcome this handicap."[84] However Anderson and Damle 1987, find that members of all castes have been welcomed into the organisation and are treated as equals.[1]

During M. K. Gandhi's visit to RSS Camp accompanied by Mahadev Desai and Mirabehn at Wardha in 1934, he was surprised by the discipline and the absence of untouchability in RSS and commented "When I visited the RSS Camp, I was very much surprised by your discipline and absence of untouchablity." He personally inquired to Swayamsevaks and found that they were living and eating together in the camp without bothering to know their castes.[85]

Dr Bhimrao Ambedkar while visiting the RSS camp at Pune in 1939 observed that Swayamsevaks were moving in absolute equality and brotherhood without even caring to know the cast of others.[86] In his address to the Swayamsevaks, he said that " This is the first time that I am visiting the camp of Sangh volunteers. I am happy to find absolute equality between Savarniyas (Upper cast) and Harijans (Lower cast) without any one being aware of such difference existing." When he asked Hedgewar whether there were any untouchables in the camp, he replied that there are neither "touchables" nor "untouchables" but only Hindus.[87]

It is noted that RSS provides education to people of rural India and socially backward classes living under the poverty.[88]

*Relief and rehabilitation*
*The RSS was instrumental in relief efforts after the 1971 Orissa Cyclone and the 1977 Andhra Pradesh Cyclone.[89]*

*The RSS assisted in relief efforts during the 2001 Gujarat earthquake, and helped rebuild villages.[89][90] Approximately 35,000 RSS members in uniform were engaged in the relief efforts,[91] and many of their critics acknowledged their role.[92]*

*An RSS-affiliated NGO, Seva Bharati, conducted relief operations in the aftermath of the 2004 Indian Ocean earthquake. Activities included building shelters for the victims, providing food, clothes and medical necessities.[93] The RSS assisted relief efforts during the 2004 Sumatra-Andaman earthquake and the subsequent tsunami.[94]*

*Seva Bharati also adopted 57 children (38 Muslims and 19 Hindus) from militancy affected areas of Jammu and Kashmir to provide them education at least up to Higher Secondary level.[95][96] They have also taken care of victims of the Kargil War of 1999.[97]*

*In 2006, RSS participated in relief efforts to provide basic necessities such as food, milk and potable water to the people of Surat, Gujarat who were affected by massive floods in the region. The RSS volunteers carried out relief and rehabilitation work after the floods ravaged North Karnataka and some districts of the state ofAndhra Pradesh.[99]*

*In 2013, following the Uttarakhand floods, RSS volunteers were involved in flood-relief works through its offices set up at various affected areas.*
* Did any off your Mullas has done any thing for Indian society Nothing Shut up then *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> nahi. but i saw LOC Kargil and it sucked



Now thats your fault 

Border was a Multi starer super duper hit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

Ammyy said:


> Gujarat riots was started by muslims, and about 84 those bast@r* mot** f ... congressi was responsible for that.



Rss, Bjp Role During 1984 Nov. Sikh Genocide : Rock Solid Proof - WHAT'S HAPPENING? - The Voice of Sikhs


----------



## kbd-raaf

https://twitter.com/search?q=State’...n around 8.5%. #FactCheck&src=typd&f=realtime

Congi eNREGA on display.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indian-Lion said:


> Rss, Bjp Role During 1984 Nov. Sikh Genocide : Rock Solid Proof - WHAT'S HAPPENING? - The Voice of Sikhs



Seriously ?

Sikhsangat.com ? with that edited newspaper " Hindustan Times " ?

Get well soon, My pherend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> Rss, Bjp Role During 1984 Nov. Sikh Genocide : Rock Solid Proof - WHAT'S HAPPENING? - The Voice of Sikhs


acha we can produce 10 claims against it there many commaities were formed by Congress them self Never found evidence against Rss but there own part workers Sajjan kumar tytler

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

50 lakh people dont have toilet in gujarat

shining gujarat


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> Rss, Bjp Role During 1984 Nov. Sikh Genocide : Rock Solid Proof - WHAT'S HAPPENING? - The Voice of Sikhs


After the assassination of Indira Gandhi on 31 October 1984, by two of her Sikh bodyguards, anti-Sikh riots erupted on 1 November 1984, and continued in some areas for days, killing more than 3,000 Sikhs.[4] Sultanpuri, Mangolpuri, Trilokpuri, and other Trans-Yamuna areas of Delhi were the worst affected. Mobs carried iron rods, knives, clubs, and combustible material, including kerosene and Petrol. The mobs swarmed into Sikh neighbourhoods, arbitrarily killing any Sikh men or women they could find. Their shops and houses were ransacked and burned. In other incidents, armed mobs stopped buses and trains, in and around Delhi, pulling out Sikh passengers to be lynched or doused withkerosene and burnt alive. Others were dragged out from their homes and hacked to death with bladed weapons.

Such wide-scale violence cannot take place without police help. Delhi Police, whose paramount duty was to upkeep law and order situation and protect innocent lives, gave full help to rioters who were in fact working under able guidance of sycophant leaders like Jagdish Tytler and H K L Bhagat. It is a known fact that many jails, sub-jails and lock-ups were opened for three days and prisoners, for the most part hardened criminals, were provided fullest provisions, means and instruction to "teach the Sikhs a lesson". But it will be wrong to say that Delhi Police did nothing, for it took full and keen action against Sikhs who tried to defend themselves. The Sikhs who opened fire to save their lives and property had to spend months dragging heels in courts after-wards.

-Jagmohan Singh Khurmi, The Tribune

These riots are alternately referred to as pogroms[2][3][4][23] or massacres.[24][25]

*Meetings and distribution of weapons[edit]*
On 31 October, the crowd around the All India Institute of Medical Sciences, began shouting for vengeance with slogans such as "Blood for blood!" and turned into an unruly mob. At 17:20, President Zail Singh arrived at the hospital and the mob outside stoned his car. The mob began assaulting Sikhs by stopping cars and buses to pull Sikhs out of them and burn their turbans.[26] The violence on 31 October was restricted to the area around the AIIMS and did result in many Sikh deaths.[26] People in other parts of Delhi reported their neighbourhoods were peaceful.

Throughout the night of 31 October and morning of 1 November, Congress leaders met with local supporters to distribute money and weapons. Congress party MP Sajjan Kumarand Trade Union leader Lalit Maken handed out 100 rupee notes and bottles of liquor to assailants.[26] On the morning of 1 November, Sajjan Kumar was seen holding rallies in, at least, the following Delhi neighbourhoods; in Palam Colony from 06:30 to 07:00, in Kiran Gardens from 08:00 to 08:30, and in Sultanpuri from around 08:30 to 09:00.[26] In Kiran Gardens at 8:00 AM, Sajjan Kumar was seen distributing iron rods from a parked truck to a group of 120 people and instructing them to "attack Sikhs, kill them, and loot and burn their properties".[26] At an undefined time in the morning of 1 November, Sajjan Kumar led a mob of people along the Palam Railway main road to the Mangolpuri neighbourhood where the crowd answered his calls with chants of "Kill the Sardars" and "Indira Gandhi is our mother and these people have killed her".[27] In Sultanpuri, Moti Singh, a Sikh who had served in the Congress party for 20 years heard Sajjan Kumar give the following speech:

Whoever kills the sons of the snakes, I will reward them. Whoever kills Roshan Singh and Bagh Singh will get 5,000 rupees each and 1,000 rupees each for killing any other Sikhs. You can collect these prizes on November 3 from my personal assistant Jai Chand Jamadar.[note 1]

The CBI recently told the court that during the riot Sajjan Kumar had said that "not a single Sikh should survive".[7][29] It also said that Delhi police kept its "eyes closed" during the riot as it was pre-planned.[7]

In the neighbourhood of Shakarpur, Congress (I) leader Shyam Tyagi's home was used as a meeting place for an undefined number of people.[28] H. K. L. Bhagat, the Minister of Information and Broadcasting distributed money to Boop Tyagi, Shyam Tyagi's brother, and ordered him to “Keep these two thousand rupees for liquor and do as I have told you.... You need not worry at all. I will look after everything.”[28]

During the night of 31 October, Balwan Khokhar, a local Congress (I) party leader who was later implicated in the ensuing massacre, held a meeting at the Ration Shop of Pandit Harkesh in the Palam Colony.[28] At 08:30 on 1 November, Shankar Lal Sharma, an active Congress party supporter, held a meeting at his shop where he formed a mob and had the people swear to kill Sikhs.[28]

The chief weapon used by the mobs, kerosene was supplied by a group of Congress Party leaders who owned filling stations.[30] In Sultanpuri, Brahmanand Gupta, the president of the A-4 block Congress Party distributed oil while Congress Party MP Sajjan Kumar "instructed the crowd to kill Sikhs, and to loot and burn their properties" as he had in other meetings throughout New Delhi.[30] In much the same way, meetings were held in places like Cooperative Colony in Bokaro where P.K. Tripathi, president of the local Congress Party and owner of a gas station in Nara More, provided kerosene to mobs.[30] Aseem Shrivastava, a Masters student at the Delhi School of Economics described the organised nature of the mobs in an affidavit submitted to the Misra Commission:

The attack on Sikhs and their property in our locality appeared to be an extremely organized affair...There were also some young men on motorcycles, who were instructing the mobs and supplying them with kerosene oil from time to time. On more than a few occasions we saw auto-rickshaw arriving with several tins of kerosene oil and other inflammable material such as jute-sacks.[31]

A senior official at the Ministry of Home Affairs informed journalist Ivan Fera, that an arson investigation of several businesses burned in the riots had uncovered an unnamed combustible chemical "whose provision required large-scale coordination".[32] Eyewitness reports confirmed the use of a combustible chemical besides kerosene.[32] The Delhi Sikh Gurdwara Management Committee later identified 70 affidavits which cited the use of a highly flammable chemical in its written arguments before the Misra Commission.[30]

*Use of voter lists by the Congress Party[edit]*
On 31 October, Congress party officials provided assailants with voter lists, school registration forms, and ration lists.[33] The lists were used to find the location of Sikh homes and business, an otherwise impossible task because they were located in unmarked and diverse neighbourhoods. On the night of 31 October, the night before the massacres began, assailants used the lists to mark the houses of Sikhs with letter "S".[33] In addition, because most of the mobs were illiterate, Congress Party officials provided help in reading the lists and leading the mobs to Sikh homes and businesses in the other neighbourhoods.[30] By using the lists the mobs were able to pinpoint the locations of Sikhs they otherwise would have missed.[30]

Sikh men not in their homes were easily identified by their distinctive turban and beard while Sikh women were identified by their dress. In some cases, the mobs returned to locations where they knew Sikhs were hiding after consulting their lists. One man, Amar Singh, escaped the initial attack on his house by having a Hindu neighbour drag him into his neighbour's house and declare him dead. However, a group of 18 assailants later came looking for his body, and when his neighbour replied that others had already taken away the body an assailant showed him a list and replied, "Look, Amar Singh's name has not been struck off from the list so his dead body has not been taken away."[30]

*Timeline of events[edit]*
*First day (31 October)[edit]*

09:20: Indira Gandhi is shot by two of her Sikh security guards at her residence, No. 1 Safdarjung Road, and rushed to All India Institute of Medical Sciences (AIIMS).
10:50: Indira Gandhi dies.[34][35]
11:00: All India Radio listeners learn that the two security guards who shot Indira Gandhi were Sikhs.
16:00: Rajiv Gandhi returns from West Bengal and reaches AIIMS. Stray incidents of attacks in and around that area.
17:30: The motorcade of President Zail Singh, who is returning from a foreign visit, is stoned as it approaches AIIMS.
evening and night

Organized and well equipped gangs of ruffians set out in different directions from AIIMS.
The violence, including violence towards Sikhs and destruction of Sikh properties, spreads.
Rajiv Gandhi is sworn in as the Prime Minister.
Senior advocate and BJP leader Ram Jethmalani, meets Home Minister P.V. Narasimha Rao and urges him to take immediate steps to protect Sikhs from further attacks.
Delhi's Lt. Governor, P.G. Gavai and Police Commissioner, S.C. Tandon, visits some of the affected areas.
*Second day (1 November)[edit]*

The first killing of a Sikh occurs in East Delhi.
09:00: Armed mobs take over the streets of Delhi and launch a massacre.
Among the first targets were Gurdwaras, the holy temples of Sikhs
The worst affected areas are low income colonies like Trilokpuri, Shahdara, Geeta Colony, Mongolpuri, Sultanpuri and Palam Colony. The few areas where the local police stations take prompt measures against mobs see hardly any killings or major violence. Farsh Bazar and Karol Bagh are two such examples.

*Third day (2 November)[edit]*
Curfew is announced throughout Delhi, but is not enforced. The Army deployed throughout Delhi too but ineffective because the police did not co-operate with soldiers (who are not allowed to open fire without the consent of senior police officers and executive magistrates).
Mobs continue to rampage.

*Fourth day (3 November)[edit]*
Violence continues. By late evening, the national Army and local police units work together to subdue the violence. After law enforcement intervention, violence is comparatively mild and sporadic.In Delhi the dead bodies of the victims of riots were taken to All India Institute of Medical Sciences New Delhi and Civil Hospital Mortuary Tis hazari, Delhi.[​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kbd-raaf

There's about 12-15 Modi bhakts on this thread, 2 Congis, 1 AAPtard.

This is a defense forum, people here are inherently patriotic. Therefore a logical conclusion is that the vast majority of patriotic Indians support Modi/BJP.

Also Rocky and Mayur:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441505686698987520

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ammyy

Indian-Lion said:


> Rss, Bjp Role During 1984 Nov. Sikh Genocide : Rock Solid Proof - WHAT'S HAPPENING? - The Voice of Sikhs



Congress propogandA to wash their image ..... 

If Rajiv Gandhi was PM of India even after sikh riots then why the hell these chutiye log not shouted that time????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

NKVD said:


> acha we can produce 10 claims against it there many commaities were formed by Congress them self Never found evidence against Rss but there own part workers Sajjan kumar tytler


RSS were involved in Sikh and Gujarat massacre 

PDF proof: - RSS and Sikhs during the 1984 anti-Sikh riots(riots instigated by congress)

Jaiswal holds Sangh Parivar responsible for 1984 anti-Sikh riots- News Oneindia


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> 50 lakh people dont have toilet in gujarat
> 
> shining gujarat
> 
> View attachment 19856

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Ammyy said:


> Congress propogandA to wash their image .....
> 
> If Rajiv Gandhi was PM of India even after sikh riots then why the hell these chutiye log not shouted that time????


--
dont use C word.. we already got one guy ban for that


----------



## Indian-Lion

NKVD said:


>



nice shitty pictures of feku and his drama


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> RSS were involved in Sikh and Gujarat massacre
> 
> PDF proof: - RSS and Sikhs during the 1984 anti-Sikh riots(riots instigated by congress)
> 
> Jaiswal holds Sangh Parivar responsible for 1984 anti-Sikh riots- News Oneindia


hahaha if he has proof then why not he put that in courts Stop giving dumb Facts if there involvement of Rss was there in gujrat did you really thing cong even hesitate too cash in that chance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indian-Lion said:


> nice shitty pictures of feku and his drama



Nice Multiple ID drama of a Congressi brainwashed haula BkB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

Indian-Lion said:


> nice shitty pictures of feku and his drama


hahaha what ever it is But Sorry you have too bare this after 16 may

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

NKVD said:


> hahaha if he has proof then why not he put that in courts Stop giving dumb Facts if there involvement of Rss was there in gujrat did you really thing cong even hesitate too cash in that chance


congress and BJP, just the same thing.......usless parties ....making corporates like Ambani rule India

Hello feku bhakts 

some nice news for you!


----------



## fsayed

8Lakh people unemployed in Gujarat as small scale industries shut down. #Feku should do something about his own state first rather than commenting on Sugar industries getting shut in UP. यूपी के मुज़फरनगर की रैली में फेंकू ने अपने भाषण में चीनी के कारखाने बंद हो जाने पे टिपण्णी कर रहे थे। उनसे ये सवाल है कि गुजरात में जो लघु उद्योग बंद हो रहे हैं और उसकी वजह से जो 8 लोग बेरोज़गार हुए हैं उस पर आपका क्या कहना ही?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Apparently Shazia Ilmi of AAP has been charged for rioting. Police at her home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

ExtraOdinary said:


> . Rahulji will win comfortably because only a Gandhi deserves to rule India


 





That was really a very very shameful comment. My skin crawls thinking an Indian voter made that comment!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kbd-raaf

notsuperstitious said:


>



He's just trolling all of us. I bet he's a Modi bhakt like ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


>



Narandra Modi’s Vibrant Gujarat Story: Propaganda vs Fact #mustread | kracktivist


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> Narandra Modi’s Vibrant Gujarat Story: Propaganda vs Fact #mustread | kracktivist


hahaha these propaganda made him 3 times Ruler of gujrat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

http://www.firstpost.com/narendra-m...e-hype-than-reality/363062Cbuovvnm85lP11.html


----------



## ExtraOdinary

notsuperstitious said:


> That was really a very very shameful comment. My skin crawls thinking an Indian voter made that comment!


Then see a dermatologist. Shameless fascist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

kbd-raaf said:


> He's just trolling all of us. I bet he's a Modi bhakt like ourselves.


cpi rules west bengal for 40years what development they did


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> cpi rules west bengal for 40years what development they did



What?


----------



## fsayed

kbd-raaf said:


> What?


bhai modi 13 saal se gujrat mein jeet raha hai toh as per ur bjp and rss supporters says he is doing great job thats y he is wining the election same question i m asking if election wining is the criteria of good work then can u explain what kind of good work or development done *cpi in west bengal for their previous 40 years of rule*


----------



## notsuperstitious

kbd-raaf said:


> He's just trolling all of us. I bet he's a Modi bhakt like ourselves.


 
No he's not. He's just gone full retard, as is a prerequisite for worshipping Gandhi family and craving more UPA corrupt rule!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> bhai modi 13 saal se gujrat mein jeet raha hai toh as per ur bjp and rss supporters says he is doing great job thats y he is wining the election same question i m asking if election wining is the criteria of good work then can u explain what kind of good work or development done cpi in west bengal for their previous 40 years of rule



Aah I see. Good point, well taken.


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian-Lion said:


> Why are you assuming that iam a muslim? You think only muslims are opposing Modi? haha!





Earlier you were ashamed of your flag only but now I see you are ashmed of your religion too. So unbecoming of you.


----------



## fsayed

India poised to bounce back? 5 factors that may make magic for economy - The Economic Times


----------



## pursuit of happiness

dicusion is closed on kashmir student letrer
may be parul effect


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> India poised to bounce back? 5 factors that may make magic for economy - The Economic Times



Ah thanks for posting this, a quote from the article:



> According to market experts, foreign institutional investors are banking on a stable government post elections. *Recent opinion polls suggest that Narendra Modi-led BJP will secure over 200 seats on its own in the elections and the markets are happy about it. Modi has been the blue-eyed boy for the foreign institutional investors because of his said market-friendly approach.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

India February manufacturing, services growth outpaced China: HSBC - The Economic Times


----------



## pursuit of happiness

fsayed said:


> cpi rules west bengal for 40years what development they did



cpi developemnt 40 yrs...please data
now its funnya nd serious.
please post link when u say above stament


----------



## Jason bourne

News is coming from gujrat BJP that modiji will contest from east ahemdabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

#feku *allotted Rs. 35,453 cr to 25 districts during 'Sadbhavna fast'. Till date not a single rupee has been given. Those were just election-foc*u*sed fake promises!*



pursuit of happiness said:


> cpi developemnt 40 yrs...please data
> now its funnya nd serious.
> please post link when u say above stament


bhai me ne tum puucha k agar election jeetna criteria hai goog governance ka hai toh cpi ne 40years rule kiya what answer u hav


----------



## wolfschanzze

Indian-Lion said:


> He said to help kashmiris , remove army and occupation, tell them to come in Indian mainland.......
> 
> *show me the proof where prashant said give kashmir to pakistan, your words*


remove army? why? you will go guard that border instead?I feel so secure knowing that aaptards will guard the indo pak border now.


----------



## HariPrasad

Indian-Lion said:


> RSS were involved in Sikh and Gujarat massacre
> 
> PDF proof: - RSS and Sikhs during the 1984 anti-Sikh riots(riots instigated by congress)
> 
> Jaiswal holds Sangh Parivar responsible for 1984 anti-Sikh riots- News Oneindia


 

RSS Saved Shikhs in anti shikh riots. Stronch adversary of RSS Khushwant sung accept that.

Victory To The Mob | Khushwant Singh

In gujarat Congress leaders were involved. I do not say that it is said by Mr. Madni the prominent Muslim Leader.

News Analysis India | Don’t spread fear about Modi, Congress leaders were involved in 2002 Guj-Riots: Madani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Indian-Lion said:


> I;ve 25 muslim friends who hate modi


You left yourself out of the count, make it 26


----------



## fsayed

*
PFB the posts for Can BJP Run India.

At a recent gathering of BJP in Delhi, women dancers were called to entertain people. Is this the kind of government that India wants?*


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> #feku *allotted Rs. 35,453 cr to 25 districts during 'Sadbhavna fast'. Till date not a single rupee has been given. Those were just election-foc*u*sed fake promises!*
> 
> 
> bhai me ne tum puucha k agar election jeetna criteria hai goog governance ka hai toh cpi ne 40years rule kiya what answer u hav




It is not giving money to these districts. It is about doing Development work.



fsayed said:


> *PFB the posts for Can BJP Run India.
> 
> At a recent gathering of BJP in Delhi, women dancers were called to entertain people. Is this the kind of government that India wants?*




No Enjoy salman and dipika dance in UP safai. That is the right government for you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Ex-SC judge Krishna Iyer praises Modi, says he is a good candidate for Prime Ministership

Kerala Jacobite Syrian Church head praises Modi - News Oneindia

Jacobite Church head praises Modi | UCAN India

Christians are overwhelmingly in support of Modi.

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/j...congress-rahul-vs-modi-game-plan-1174333.html


Congress fanning fears about Modi to secure Muslim votes, says Jamiat chief Madani : North, News - India Today

Didn't say Congress fanning fears about Narendra Modi to secure Muslim votes: Jamiat chief Mahmood Madani | NDTV.com

Madani statement on Modi raises BJP’s hopes - Hindustan Times

Several Gujarat Congress leaders were involved in 2002 riots: Madani

Stop scaring us about Modi: Madni to Cong, SP - Hindustan Times

See what Nationalist Muslims thinks about Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jiki

any one can tell me whats the status about NAMO UP candidature, from where he is fighting .
AAPtard AAJ tak telling that there is a class between M.JOSI supporter and namo's in varanasi 
.
HELL to the old brigade these r the main responsible for BJP down gradation .
I want Advani,Susma,Murli and the Yaswant duo sud be kicked out of the party asap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

@Bhai Zakir
@Guynextdoor2 
@ExtraOdinary 
*
Can CNN-IBN bring more transparency to their election tracker? How does decrease in vote share lead to increase in seats? What is the explanation?*







*Tuesday, March 4, 2014*










During the last one month what the CNNIBN-CSDS tracker poll suggest the following are the secular trends:
1. Satisfaction level with the UPA and Dr ManMohan Singh’s performance has zoomed up significantly while those for Jayalaithaa is plunging. 
2. Preference for Rahul Gandhi as Prime Minister has significantly spiked while those for Narendra Modi has marginally declined. However, Rahul Gandhi have now conclusively relegated Narendra Modi to distant second place in terms of prime ministerial preferences. Jayalaithaa now finds herself a very poor third.
Logically, based on these trends we should expect the following to reflect as vote share changes:
a.The AIADMK and BJP losing ground marginally
b.The Congress gaining vote share substantially
But no. The CNNIBN-CSDS latest election tracker defies all logic and in fact projects the exact opposite – the AIADMK & BJP stands its ground while Congress inexplicably suffering a huge negative swing of 5%!!










The most amazing part of the CNNIBN-CSDS projections is that Vijay Kant’s DMDK is projected with a mere 4% vote share – one third that BJP commands who posses no base or charismatic leader in the state. And yet, Vijay Kant is called by all political commenters as the game changer – the man who could ensure a winning alliance which is why the DMK, Congress and BJP are aggressively wooing him. If Jayalaithaa isn't wooing him it is only because she burned all bridges with him after throwing him unceremoniously out of her alliance after Vijay Kant enabled her a mammoth victory in the last Assembly polls. 

Yet another major discrepancy of the CNNIBN-CSDS tracker poll is that it found only 5% of the voters undecided. Historically pollsters usually bit the dust in Tamilnadu only because a significant section of Tamilnadu voters make up their minds only by eve of elections, flummoxing pollsters in creating waves when the ballot box opens. 
This blog will no longer cover CNNIBN-CSDS opinion polls. We used to consider this poll as commanding our huge respect when Yogendra Yadav was at the helm. With Sandeep Shastry replacing him, he has reduced these polls to a comic strip – only to be followed for its entertainment value!​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> *Can CNN-IBN bring more transparency to their election tracker? How does decrease in vote share lead to increase in seats? What is the explanation?*


You have missed another one to coat.
after dat it will be a perfect 5 and that person is lion of india "indian lion"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

HariPrasad said:


> Ex-SC judge Krishna Iyer praises Modi, says he is a good candidate for Prime Ministership
> 
> Kerala Jacobite Syrian Church head praises Modi - News Oneindia
> 
> Jacobite Church head praises Modi | UCAN India
> 
> Christians are overwhelmingly in support of Modi.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/j...congress-rahul-vs-modi-game-plan-1174333.html
> 
> 
> Congress fanning fears about Modi to secure Muslim votes, says Jamiat chief Madani : North, News - India Today
> 
> Didn't say Congress fanning fears about Narendra Modi to secure Muslim votes: Jamiat chief Mahmood Madani | NDTV.com
> 
> Madani statement on Modi raises BJP’s hopes - Hindustan Times
> 
> Several Gujarat Congress leaders were involved in 2002 riots: Madani
> 
> Stop scaring us about Modi: Madni to Cong, SP - Hindustan Times
> 
> See what Nationalist Muslims thinks about Modi.


Sushil Modi says Muslims will not vote for us in Bihar due to negative campaign against Narendra Modi : East, News - India Today


----------



## ExtraOdinary

jiki said:


> You have missed another one to coat.
> after dat it will be a perfect 5 and that person is lion of india "indian lion"


and you are geedar of india


----------



## JanjaWeed

*NCP leader Nagmani quits party, praises Narendra Modi*
NCP leader Nagmani quits party, praises Narendra Modi

*NTR's daughter wants to join BJP, another strike for Congress*
NTR's daughter wants to join BJP, another strike for Congress | NDTV.com

*Venod Sharma quits Congress, set to join HJC-BJP*
Venod Sharma quits Congress, set to join HJC | The Indian Express

Turnovers in the past 24hrs....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

ExtraOdinary said:


> and you are geedar of india


if u r thinking that u 5 the son of the soil of gr8 "PAKISTAN" as the lion .........ok den its gr8 
we 1.2 billion geedar of india wating for u


----------



## Jason bourne

wolfschanzze said:


> You left yourself out of the count, make it 26




He counted him self 24 for times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

JanjaWeed said:


> *NCP leader Nagmani quits party, praises Narendra Modi*
> NCP leader Nagmani quits party, praises Narendra Modi
> 
> *NTR's daughter wants to join BJP, another strike for Congress*
> NTR's daughter wants to join BJP, another strike for Congress | NDTV.com
> *Venod Sharma quits Congress, set to join HJC-BJP*
> Venod Sharma quits Congress, set to join HJC | The Indian Express
> 
> Turnovers in the past 24hrs....


Weed boss 
can u tell me plz whats the status about NAMO UP candidature, from where he is fighting .
AAPtard AAJ tak telling that there is a class between M.JOSI supporter and namo's in varanasi
.
HELL to the old brigade these r the main responsible for BJP down gradation .
I want Advani,Susma,Murli and the Yaswant duo sud be kicked out of the party asap


----------



## Jason bourne

jiki said:


> any one can tell me whats the status about NAMO UP candidature, from where he is fighting .
> AAPtard AAJ tak telling that there is a class between M.JOSI supporter and namo's in varanasi
> .
> HELL to the old brigade these r the main responsible for BJP down gradation .
> I want Advani,Susma,Murli and the Yaswant duo sud be kicked out of the party asap




Read my earlier post news from gujrat BJP is that modi will contest from ahemdabad east ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

The BJP does realise the role that India's minority might play in the coming elections and has begun addressing the issue.





*Aatef Bham*
Congress was given many chances, but disappointed us. I now think the time is up for Congress and the BJP should be given a chance. Politicians will play politics - it's their job. But as a young Muslim who regards development as India's number one priority, I have no doubts about Modi’s leadership and vision for India.

In the past 10 years, he has single-handedly transformed Gujarat into an example of development for other states. The same way, he will undoubtedly transform India into an example for other developing nations.

Until he was proven innocent, even I had held a grudge against the governance of Modi. But holding grudges against the country's candidate for PM, who has been given a clean chit in the court, would just be a huge loss - not just for the BJP - but for us - India's Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jiki

Jason bourne said:


> Read my earlier post news from gujrat BJP is that modi will contest from ahemdabad east ....


But i want him to contest from UP, it will be a big impact on his critics


----------



## HariPrasad

There are two major political blocs in the country. One is the Congress-led alliance of UPA and the other is BJP-headed NDA. If the Muslims do not want to go with the UPA, they have to support the NDA.





*Zafar Sareshwala*
There was a time when the BJP leaders used to say proudly that they did not need Muslim votes. Now the same party says that they need Muslim votes. We as Muslims should view it as a positive step by a powerful party and welcome it.

We cannot deny the fact that the BJP is the main opposition party in the parliament and is ruling in six or seven states. It was in power at the centre in the past and soon it may come to power again.

I think there is no harm in giving the BJP a chance because the post-2002 governance of Modi has been remarkable. In the last few years the Muslim community in Gujarat has prospered more than they had done in the previous 40 years or so. 

Gujarat did not witness riots for the first time in 2002. There had been many riots in the past. In those riots, police and other officials were involved. But they did not face punishment then. But many perpetrators of the 2002 riots have been punished. 

At least 63 Hindus have been given life sentences and 460 Hindus have been convicted. And, in terms of fake encounters Gujarat is not the only state where fake encounters are taking place. But in Gujarat today more than 13 IPS officers have been in jail for the past seven years because of fake encounters and other cases. So, you have to give some credit to the Gujarat administration. 

Modi is quite popular among young Muslims today. In fact many Muslims in India will vote for the BJP for the first time just because Modi is the party's prime ministerial candidate. Apart from Modi, there are only two other contenders for the post - Rahul Gandhi and Arvind Kejriwal. But none except Modi has the excellent track record of performance. So, he is my obvious choice as prime minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jiki said:


> Weed boss
> can u tell me plz whats the status about NAMO UP candidature, from where he is fighting .
> AAPtard AAJ tak telling that there is a class between M.JOSI supporter and namo's in varanasi
> .
> HELL to the old brigade these r the main responsible for BJP down gradation .
> I want Advani,Susma,Murli and the Yaswant duo sud be kicked out of the party asap



I don't think it's finalized yet. But yes... M M Joshi is digging his heals in & the old brigade is showing their true color. However I still believe Modi will contest from 2 constituencies. One from Gujarat & the other from UP. Eventually they will have to make way for him. Maybe MMJ might be pushed to contest from Lucknow!

*India’s dodo dynasties fear extinction at the polls*



> Has dynastic politics had its day in the world’s biggest democracy?
> 
> That is the tempting conclusion to be drawn from the fact that India’s two most prominent politicians today come from ordinary families with no notable historical involvement in politics or government.
> As some 800m Indian voters prepare for a general election to be held over five weeks in April and May (the results will be announced on May 16), they have identified a new breed of politician in candidates such as Narendra Modi and Arvind Kejriwal.
> 
> It is not that the two men share an ideology. On the contrary, they are bitter rivals. Mr Modi is the prime ministerial candidate of the Bharatiya Janata party, the Hindu nationalist opposition to the governing Congress party.
> 
> Mr Kejriwal is an anti-corruption campaigner of leftist sympathies whose Aam Aadmi or Common Man party has caught the public’s imagination over the past year and whose popularity could limit the scale of Mr Modi’s expected election victory.
> 
> Both, however, come from relatively humble backgrounds. Mr Modi, a professional politician who has run the state of Gujarat for the past 12 years, boasts that his father was a tea-seller.
> 
> Mr Kejriwal is a former tax inspector and engineer’s son who won entry to one of the highbrow Indian Institutes of Technology and passed the civil service exams through his own efforts.
> 
> Those life stories are in stark contrast to the privileged upbringing of Rahul Gandhi, the Congress figurehead and son of party leader Sonia Gandhi.
> 
> Descended from no less than three Indian prime ministers – Jawaharlal Nehru, Indira Gandhi and Rajiv Gandhi – Mr Gandhi has never been in government. Widely regarded as amiable but ineffective, he is nevertheless marketed as a future prime minister by virtue of his illustrious forebears.
> 
> “Both Modi and Kejriwal – part of their attraction is precisely that they are outsiders, and have no political lineage,” says Ashutosh Varshney, a political scientist and author of a new book on Indian democracy. Famous names that once impressed rural Indians have less impact in the country’s fast-growing cities, he says.
> 
> Gurcharan Das, who used to run the Indian operations of consumer goods group Procter & Gamble, says young members of the Indian middle class are offended by brazen displays of nepotism and aware of the dangers of employing the unqualified.
> 
> “There’s a real problem with putting your nephew into a job where he cannot perform. You lose market share,” he says. “So it’s a combination of competitive markets and a mindset which says that ‘I have come up through my own hard work, and why should that guy over there get a head-start because of who he is?’.”
> 
> Nepotism in India’s extraordinarily corrupt politics is by no means confined to Congress. Wives, children, cousins, uncles and minor royalty are deployed by almost all parties in constituencies where name recognition is important.
> 
> Akhilesh Yadav, the chief minister of Uttar Pradesh – the most populous state in the union – is the son of Samajwadi party leader Mulayam Singh Yadav, who was three times chief minister himself. The younger Yadav’s wife and two uncles are also in politics.
> 
> Patrick French, a political scientist, calls such political families “hyperconnected” and notes that two-thirds of sitting members of parliament under the age of 40 have a close relative in politics, while nine out of 10 young Congress MPs hold what are effectively hereditary seats. MPs from established political dynasties, furthermore, are nearly five times richer than the unconnected.
> 
> Yet opinion polls show that support for Congress is likely to collapse in the coming election. Mr Modi’s rise to national fame over the past two years – largely the result of his personal ambition and powerful oratory – and the recent surge in support for Mr Kejriwal suggest that young, educated Indians are increasingly impressed more by merit than by birth.
> 
> Ramachandra Guha, a historian, says that Congress has relied excessively on the Nehru-Gandhi dynasty, “a family whose charisma declines with every generation”. Mr Varshney agrees, judging that Mr Modi’s deliberate focus on his humble origins has helped change the way Indians think, while Congress faces diminishing returns from its reliance on the first family.
> 
> “Dynasty in Congress is like chemical fertiliser in agriculture,” he says. “It increases your yield today but it hurts the productivity of the farm in the long run.”
> India’s dodo dynasties fear extinction at the polls - FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Modi's Gujarat

GIFT city. Written off by many, but Modi shows the foresight which is sorely needed in India.



















Even from the few pictures above it is clear that everything has been meticulously planned. The footpaths are wide, the roads well made, lines painted well. The footpath edges painted properly. Goddamit guys, under Modi all our new cities could look like this. Instead of bickering, just take a look at what China was 15 years ago and what it is today, we could be the same.

cc. gandhi.rushabh on SSC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

ExtraOdinary said:


> Because only a Gandhi can rule INdia, how thick are you, this is written in stone, once again I repeat only a Gandhi can lead India


only gandu can rule india.baaki sabhi koi kaam ka nahin.In india only gandhi has iq to rule rest are born cretins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

CorporateAffairs said:


> Modi is no Shiela Dishit!



Modi should not contest against Crazywal...

A battle of wits between a tantrum-throwing kid and its parents will always attract attention in the mall, but the issue can be settled only at home once the parents have survived the embarrassment at the mall.

While the media would gain TRPs and readership from this engrossing electoral battle, the idea makes no sense from Modi's point of view, even though Modi strategists have been debating the value of getting their man to fight from Uttar Pradesh to raise the profile of the BJP's efforts in this crucial state. 
For Modi, a fight against Kejriwal in UP is a lose-lose-lose issue no matter what the outcome. For Kejriwal, it’s win-win-win. So far Modi has been sublimely ignoring Kejriwal - the right strategy - and focusing on sending his own message to the electorate directly. When you are running a race, you should be focused on the finishing post, not other participants. Kejriwal’s goal, on the other hand, is not to win, but trip the front-runner and make the headlines. He is seeking a fight with Modi and has been obsessively trolling him on public platforms. Nothing would serve his interests better than for Modi to take note of him.

To explain the situation that is now developing, it is best to use the analogy of the tantrum-throwing spoilt kid at the mall. The kid wants a lollipop and so far the parents have declined the request. So what will the kid do? If he is used to getting what he wants by screaming his head off, he will indeed do so.

At the mall he instinctively knows he has an advantage: at home, his parents can choose to ignore him for a longer period than at the mall, where everyone within earshot will be either watching the fun or silently hoping that the parents will give him his lollipop and stop the nuisance. I have seen this repeatedly happen in airplanes where, when confronted with a tantrum-throwing kid, parents are forced to concede as they themselves can't bear it, even as other passengers shoot hostile looks at the parents for failing to control the kid.

Public spaces are particularly hostile to parents trying to discipline a kid - especially when the kid is good at throwing tantrums. Only parents with nerves of steel can win this battle. At every stage, as the bawling rises to a crescendo, most parents develop a wish to throttle the kid or at least spank him, but this is exactly the wrong strategy. This makes the public not only anti-parent, but pro-kid too. It is lose-lose-lose.

The best strategy for the parent to adopt in this scenario is to abandon the shopping, take the kid home and let him continue with this tantrum till he himself gets tired of it and accepts defeat. You can't win against such a kid by indulging his tantrums.

Back to Arvind Kejriwal. He is a megalomaniac posturing as a humble servant of the people. Having thrown a tantrum in Delhi and defeated Sheila Dikshit, he has decided that he needs more tantrum-throwing opportunities - this time at bigger targets. He is looking for new scalps. Taking on Modi is not about anything but feeding Kejriwal's own ego. The Dikshit victory has gone to his head.

Anyone who has watched Kejriwal in action for two years will know he is a tantrum-thrower par excellence. Once the Anna movement died down in 2012, Kejriwal launched his political party and spent the first few months throwing mud at everybody - all politicians and businessmen he could think of. When he came to power in Delhi, he continued his tantrums - first with his dharna to get some hapless cops suspended, and later to get out of the CM's _gaddi_ where his tantrums didn't work as well. In fact, it was alienating him from the public. As CM, he found the public saw him in the role of parent, not kid, which is why he was eager to get back into the pram and start bawling. So he threw another tantrum over the Jan Lokpal Bill and exited.

If you need any proof that Kejriwal is about tantrums and little else, you can do no better than to read his recent statement that communalism is a bigger threat than corruption. For a man who till the other day claimed corruption as the country's biggest scourge, this is strange. Unless one realises that without making this shift he can't throw further tantrums since, the corrupt Congress seems vanquished and Modi does not look like an easy target for an anti-corruption campaign. This is why he shifted the goalpost to communalism. To continue on the path to martyrdom, you need bigger enemies, real or imagined.

Having gotten his lollipop by throwing a tantrum against the Congress in Delhi, Kejriwal now needs a fresh reason for throwing another. He has found one in Modi and communalism.

In indicating that he may fight Modi in Varanasi, Kejriwal is playing super-smart. If Modi doesn't fight from there, it will seem like he ran away. If he fights and loses to Kejriwal (most unlikely), it will be a huge coup. If Modi wins by a small margin, Kejriwal will claim moral victory. If Modi wins big, Kejriwal will claim money power defeated him. This is why Kejriwal is practically trying to psyche Modi into fighting him in Varanasi.

Whatever happens in a Modi versus Kejriwal fight in Varanasi, it's a win-win-win for the latter and lose-lose-lose for Modi. When one man has nothing to lose and the other has everything to lose, it is a fight best avoided by the one who has everything to lose - in this case Modi.

It makes no sense for Modi to fight from Varanasi just to give Kejriwal a reason to smile. Consider what could easily happen: in this scenario, it will be a straight fight since all other parties will opt out in the hope Kejriwal will pull off a miracle. Since Kejriwal will be banking on the minority vote, the BJP will seek a reverse polarisation in UP. This is exactly what Modi has avoided so far by keeping his focus on development. Kejriwal will end up communalising the issue by repeatedly throwing a tantrum on communalism, and Gujarat 2002, and make polarisation a reality. In UP, Kejriwal will dictate the agenda and sour Modi's non-sectarian pitch. Not only that, Modi’s real battle is not in Varanasi, but the whole of India. Varanasi will be a huge distraction – and a waste of time for him.

If the best strategy for a parent confronting a tantrum-throwing kid at the mall is to take him home and let him realise that tantrums don't pay, Modi should adopt this strategy. Let Kejriwal fight him at home in Gujarat. If we assume that most Gujaratis would like nothing more than to see one of their own sons as PM, Kejriwal will get his comeuppance.

You don't indulge a tantrum-thrower by tossing him a lollipop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

fsayed said:


> *cpi *rules west bengal for 40years what development they did



Pathetic political knowledge .... Not CPI it was a left front government lead by CPI (M)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Arvind Kejriwal's Gujarat tour violates code of conduct, says Election Commission*
Arvind Kejriwal's Gujarat tour violates code of conduct, says Election Commission | NDTV.com

Ye lo... now Modi has controlled the election commission too...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*AAPs dangerous plans exposed, Arvind gets a rap from EC.*

Arvind Kejriwal violated the poll code of conduct in Gujarat, the Election Commission today said, a day after the Aam Aadmi Party leader's brief detention during a roadshow triggered clashes between the AAP and BJP.

"*If you go by law*,  Mr *Kejriwal violated the model code of conduct*. The whole world knew that the code was in place after the announcement of the national election dates in the morning," Election Commissioner HS Brahma told NDTV.

Mr Kejriwal was detained at the city of Radhanpur in Patan, 170 km from Ahmedabad, on Wednesday afternoon. He was accused by officers of violating rules that make prior police permission necessary for political rallies. But the AAP leader insisted that his convoy consisted largely of media cars and did not amount to a political procession.

The Election Commissioner said the Patan district commissioner had said in his report that Mr Kejriwal had been asked to seek permission for travelling with more than three cars on his road tour.

"We are going by that report. We will ensure that such incidents don't recur. We will implement the law harshly and we appeal to pol parties not to use harsh language and action," Mr Brahma said.

His detention rumors by AAP leaders led to street battles in Delhi and Lucknow between workers of AAP and BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

*DMDK begins alliance talks with BJP*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> *DMDK begins alliance talks with BJP*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Add to that... this breaking news!


Left parties snap ties with Jayalalithaa led AIADMK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

JanjaWeed said:


> Add to that... this breaking news!
> 
> 
> Left parties snap ties with Jayalalithaa led AIADMK



Lol Prakash karat's third front dreams shattered ..... CPI (M) and CPI wants 3 seats each Jaya offered only one seats each

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> Lol Prakash karat's third front dreams shattered ..... CPI (M) and CPI wants 3 seats each Jaya offered only one seats each


It was never meant to take off. Karananidhi's cozy words for Modi may have rang alarm bells for Amma. There is a strong possibility of a post poll alliance between BJP & AIADMK..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

NKVD said:


> hahaha what ever it is But Sorry you have too bare this after 16 may


After may 16 ,I would like to look at congress and sickular folk in the face and say, you were saying something? say it now 



Marxist said:


> Lol Prakash karat's third front dreams shattered ..... CPI (M) and CPI wants 3 seats each Jaya offered only one seats each


 Now AIADMK will be open to be poached by NDA.Soon i see Mamata joining NDA once JJ joins nda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

wolfschanzze said:


> After may 16 ,I would like to look at congress and sickular folk in the face and say, you were saying something? say it now



You won't find them. Either they would have disappeared or changed their loyalty!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> You won't find them. Either they would have disappeared or changed their loyalty!


Since the election dates were announced i saw Cngress Mps ditching their party and joining BJP, Amma too broke the Third front, i guess she wanted to bargain hard with BJP by joining third front.But seeing elections only a month away and bjp calling her bluff she might have broken the third front intentionally.

Already con-gress are turning into AAPtards.After 16 they will support AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

wolfschanzze said:


> Since the election dates were announced i saw Cngress Mps ditching their party and joining BJP, Amma too broke the Third front, i guess she wanted to bargain hard with BJP by joining third front.But seeing elections only a month away and bjp calling her bluff she might have broken the third front intentionally.
> 
> Already con-gress are turning into AAPtards.After 16 they will support AAP.



3rd front was nothing but a posturing by those who were going to be discarded by mainstream parties anyway. But parties like Amma's & BJD in Orissa will still hold significance & play a part in forming the govt at center.. & they know that fact. That's the reason why they stayed away from that intended grand show of strength by 3rd front flag bearers a week ago in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Why BJP should fight an unconventional army with unconventional ways ,else it will loose the track

Modi vs AAP's guerilla war: Has BJP misunderstood its opponent? | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

BJP is loosing media war,infact it lost way back .

Paaptistwist will daily do shoot n scoot ,daily charges ,daily coverage ,daily drama ,either handle it or go out .

CSDS latest survey shows BJP loosing the track ,nobody listens .

Its the LAST chance ,make a proxy do some shoot n scoot via proxy or else it will be dangerous .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

HariPrasad said:


> What happened in Kashmir?
> 
> Paid Mullahs announced from Mike asking Pundits to either convert or give their daughter and women to mullah or leave Kashmir or get killed. Government failed to protect Kashmiri pandit for the sake of vote bank. Pundits left Kashmir. This make mullahs more enthused. Than they demand separate Kashmir and withdrawal of Military in which they could not successed. They started attacking army and get tit for tat. They are killer of Kashmiri pundits. they have Made pundits live their home. They can not escape responsibility now.


Dude when I said bad things happened in Kashmir i was pointing towards all impacted by Pakistani terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> BJP is loosing media war,infact it lost way back .
> 
> Paaptistwist will daily do shoot n scoot ,daily charges ,daily coverage ,daily drama ,either handle it or go out .
> 
> CSDS latest survey shows BJP loosing the track ,nobody listens .
> 
> Its the LAST chance ,make a proxy do some shoot n scoot via proxy or else it will be dangerous .



It's a double edged sword. It can go either way. If AAP thinks that they can stay in limelight by their hit & run acts... it may boomerang on them badly! Then again BJP should guard itself & don't lose the moment by this irritant & pain on the backside called AAP.

*Clash with BJP has tarnished AAP's image*
Clash with BJP has tarnished AAP's image: HT web poll - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

I think AAP by attecking BJP wants congress's votes. There is huge anti incumbency for congress so by going against bjp they are telling people if u dont want to vote BJP we are here as other party . They will attrect people who are not going to vote modi any way ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

I think AAP could eventually help BJP ...


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> It's a double edged sword. It can go either way. If AAP thinks that they can stay in limelight by their hit & run acts... it may boomerang on them badly! Then again BJP should guard itself & don't lose the moment by this irritant & pain on the backside called AAP.
> 
> *Clash with BJP has tarnished AAP's image*
> Clash with BJP has tarnished AAP's image: HT web poll - Hindustan Times



Nothing boomerang in politics ,you can change it anytime.

The problem is you don't understand ,Publicity is publicity,modi was known whether he was known for 2002 is not the problem.

Congress is not in news,modi is out of news ,who is in news? you know !

What is the effect ? BJP loosing voteshare by concentrating on these !! BJP has habit of snatching loses from jaws of victory .



Jason bourne said:


> I think AAP could eventually help BJP ...



Yes by splitting votes but then you loose focus too ,its two way sword ,i think it will eventually take bjp down.

BJP isn't able to counter,Read jaggi's article .


----------



## Jason bourne

GreenFoe said:


> Nothing boomerang in politics ,you can change it anytime.
> 
> The problem is you don't understand ,Publicity is publicity,modi was known whether he was known for 2002 is not the problem.
> 
> Congress is not in news,modi is out of news ,who is in news? you know !
> 
> What is the effect ? BJP loosing voteshare by concentrating on these !! BJP has habit of snatching loses from jaws of victory .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes by splitting votes but then you loose focus too ,its two way sword ,i think it will eventually take bjp down.
> 
> BJP isn't able to counter,Read jaggi's article .




This new survey showing vote share cut I actully dont belive in ...namo will come in news again with barrage of rallies ... he is a master I trust his tactics completly he made AAP frustred by ignoring them and aap was forced in this mess ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Jason bourne said:


> This new survey showing vote share cut I actully dont belive in ...namo will come in news again with barrage of rallies ... he is a master I trust his tactics completly he made AAP frustred by ignoring them and aap was forced in this mess ...



You have too much belief ,*there was no one* who could have said in january 04 that BJP will loose by JUST 10 seats .
But they did!!

Avani yatra,congress ads ,india shining all led to this .

Loosing track is the BIGGEST mistake anyone can do,you have to counter that by doing cross propaganda via proxy .

Focus on cong ignore aap from main bjp party but don't lets other shoot n scoot .

Even americans lost in Vietnam not because Vietnamese had high quality weapons but because they didn't knew how to counter them.

I REPEAT AGAIN "_Bjp has habit of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory_" & cong is JUST opposite to this .


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Nothing boomerang in politics ,you can change it anytime.
> 
> The problem is you don't understand ,Publicity is publicity,modi was known whether he was known for 2002 is not the problem.
> 
> Congress is not in news,modi is out of news ,who is in news? you know !
> 
> What is the effect ? BJP loosing voteshare by concentrating on these !! BJP has habit of snatching loses from jaws of victory .
> .



Ofcourse as they say every publicity is good publicity... but that's as far as it gets just publicity... not sympathy. In anycase AAP did well in state elections despite being obscure to the tv audience. 'cause they came with a reputation, with clean record. But now... lot of unsavory characters inserted themselves in AAP... & their actions are quite hooliganism like. This is not going go down well with people who understand the dynamics of politics. AAP's major support base comes from urban voters... & for an urban voter it's not hard to distinguish between a hooligan & a sensible.

Even if there is any impact due to AAP's antics, it's only confined to limited space!
As far as diverting attention is concerned... it's for BJP to bring it back & peak at the right time just before elections! A final blitzkrieg will do the work...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

AAP Doesn't respect Indian Law
AAP Doesn't respect Indian Flag
AAP Doesn't respect Republic day 
AAP Doesn't respect Indian Court
AAP Doesn't respect Indian Democracy
AAP Doesn't respect Constitution of India
AAP Doesn't respect Indian Election Code

then why the hell they are contesting elections in India? they can try in Pakistan or Afghanistan #NaxalAAP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> Ofcourse as they say every publicity is good publicity... but that's as far as it gets just publicity... not sympathy. In anycase AAP did well in state elections despite being obscure to the tv audience. 'cause they came with a reputation, with clean record. But now... lot of unsavory characters inserted themselves in AAP... & their actions are quite hooliganism like. This is not going go down well with people who understand the dynamics of politics. AAP's major support base comes from urban voters... & for an urban voter it's not hard to distinguish between a hooligan & a sensible.
> 
> Even if there is any impact due to AAP's antics, it's only confined to limited space!
> As far as diverting attention is concerned... it's for BJP to bring it back & peak at the right time just before elections!




You don't understand YAAR,aap is not playing for winning seats ,its playing to SPOIL your game .

Can you understand the publicity it will get if it somehow stops modi below 200?

Who has everything to loose? BJP
Who has nothing to loose ?AAP
Who can gain something ? Cong

AAP may not win but its has won media ,it will not allow you to focus on cong,cong will give schemes and improve its and regional player numbers which is what's happening in csds numbers !!


Please read this ----------->Modi vs AAP's guerilla war: Has BJP misunderstood its opponent? | Firstpost



Congress is best at winning elections ,have a look at this post from a rw psephologist (Very interesting)

Local battle v/s national war – the next stage of electoral strategy | Five Forty Three
http://www.firstpost.com/politics/m...s-bjp-misunderstood-its-opponent-1421717.html



*Rohit Pradhan* ‏@*Retributions*  19m
If the #*electiontracker* is right, the Modi momentum has been halted. Not reversed in any significant way with a slight uptick for RG.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

AAP ke ahmdabad k sab karykarta o ne party chhod di

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> AAP ke ahmdabad k sab karykarta o ne party chhod di


lol dafaq ... 

latest updates ... FIR registered against kejriwal in Guj for violating MCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

I said we cannot go with Narendra Modi. It's over, chapter is over: Mamata Banrjee in Times Now
guys wht the hell is going on, no big alliance on sight all the small ones..............


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jason bourne

Jayalalithaa orders no anti-BJP campaign - TruthDiveTruthDive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jiki said:


> I said we cannot go with Narendra Modi. It's over, chapter is over: Mamata Banrjee in Times Now
> guys wht the hell is going on, no big alliance on sight all the small ones..............



Don't panic my friend. Everyone likes to posture before elections. Even Congress is not doing too great in terms of alliances. It's only Lalu & LJP so far. Once the results are out.. you'll have some serious bargaining taking place. Most of these parties, like TMC, AIADMK, BJD & all that are holding out for serious dividends for their support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jiki

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't panic my friend. Everyone likes to posture before elections. Even Congress is not doing too great in terms of alliances. It's only Lalu & LJP so far. Once the results are out.. you'll have some serious bargaining taking place. Most of these parties, like TMC, AIADMK, BJD & all that are holding out for serious dividends for their support.


I want with this present form of NDA (with TDP extra bcoz C.B.Naidu is quiet reasonable one) sud atleast get 260 means BJP will alone have bring 220-230 itself.... Den only we can negotiate from a position of strength. Moreover my sources here with our Sangha and local bjp office told me that it is their war room strategy to get max 230

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @meerasanyal's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/181600911326593024

Check out @meerasanyal's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/183987222352117760
Check out @meerasanyal's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/182025017167589376
Guys read few of the meera sanyals (aap leader) tweets when she visited gujrat in 2012 .  kejriwal busted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @meerasanyal's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/181949472358678529


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @meerasanyal's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/181948204718362624


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @meerasanyal's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/180113621165162497


----------



## Jason bourne

Kejriwal: Ambani gave Modi a time machine which he used to go back in time and force Sanyal into writing this. Ye sab mile hue hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> lol dafaq ...
> 
> latest updates ... FIR registered against kejriwal in Guj for violating MCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

"@ibnlive: Protests outside AAP office with 'Get Well Soon' messages )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

Ahmedabad is the safest city in India for Women as per TripAdvisor Survey. Delhi the most unsafe. No wonder with so many AapTard Goons raoming in the city.

*Delhi remains most unsafe city in India, Ahmedabad overtakes Mumbai as safest: Financial Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

jiki said:


> I said we cannot go with Narendra Modi. It's over, chapter is over: Mamata Banrjee in Times Now
> guys wht the hell is going on, no big alliance on sight all the small ones..............




TMC is planning to put up huge Anna Hazare posters in Delhi.. Many posters .. Supporting ONLY Mamta.. Now do the math.. Who will benefit from such move..?

Oh and BTW BJP is screwing its campaign in Delhi. There is no campaigning on ground level. Congress is doing far better job at campaigning. My anger with BJP Delhi unit remains and they have once again proved that they are good for nothing jack@ss who cant do a single thing properly.

In the state elections also they did the same thing. and in this election also they cant get their act together. Too many factions who just cant get anything done. Modi needs to do away with these back stabbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

@Jason bourne @JanjaWeed 
@JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Parul @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad @SpArK @jha @KRAIT @Soumitra @GreenFoe @Ayush @Indischer @Hermione @45'22' @Rajaraja Chola @MST @Nair saab @arp2041 @Indischer

see this carefully and understand how you(everyone Media bjp,bjp supporters) are helping them & what they want !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

@Jason bourne .. Yaar is this true..?

Vaghela helping Modi finish off Congress in Gujarat - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in my state: At least two important leaders are set to leave RJD in coming days. One is from minority community. If BJP can play its cards right, both are ready to be poached. Might help in 3-4 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jiki

jha said:


> TMC is planning to put up huge Anna Hazare posters in Delhi.. Many posters .. Supporting ONLY Mamta.. Now do the math.. Who will benefit from such move..?
> 
> Oh and BTW BJP is screwing its campaign in Delhi. There is no campaigning on ground level. Congress is doing far better job at campaigning. My anger with BJP Delhi unit remains and they have once again proved that they are good for nothing jack@ss who cant do a single thing properly.
> 
> In the state elections also they did the same thing. and in this election also they cant get their act together. Too many factions who just cant get anything done. Modi needs to do away with these back stabbers.


delhi is gone case for BJP till now not a single state leader or national ones giving dam shit about dilli. 

actually nitin gadkari has some good organization capabilities dats why they ended up with 32 seats. 

i hate the most that old lady susma swaraj and the so called louha purush advani,these thugs are eyeing only the PM post but no grnd work, sushma even a delhi candidate but till now zero participation 

.only hope now is when modi will get in to 7rcr den kick this old brigade out of the company. at least for the time being they sud announce all the 7 candidate of delhi asap, at least they sud feel the pressure to move their ***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress hails Arvind Kejriwal for exposing Narendra Modi's development 'myth' in Gujarat*


> *New Delhi: *Congress today hailed AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal's tour of Gujarat contending that there is another voice in the country exposing the "deficiencies" and development "myth" of Narendra Modi.
> 
> "AAP, a voice other than Congress, has been showing the deficiencies of Gujarat, exposing hype and myth of Gujarat. We welcome that Kejriwal is going to villages of Gujarat.
> 
> "Kejriwal is doing a job that media should also be doing. If Kejriwal is going there and finding out the truth of Modi's claims, we completely welcome that," party spokesperson Shashi Tharoor told reporters at the AICC meeting in Delhi.
> 
> "If Kejriwal's antics have helped draw attention, we welcome it. We welcome Indians being well-informed before casting their votes. We want the Indian voter to be aware of the reality," he said.
> 
> The party, however, condemned the clashes between BJP and AAP workers yesterday saying it is a case of "politics of violence" countering the "forces of anarchy".
> 
> "It was a revelation to the nation about the kind of alternative politics that is being talked about," the Union Minister said.
> 
> AAP workers had yesterday fought pitched battles with BJP activists outside the saffron party headquarters in Delhi and Lucknow hours after party leader Kejriwal was detained briefly in Gujarat.
> 
> Kejriwal, who set out on a four-day tour of Gujarat yesterday, alleged there is no evidence of "development" in the state as claimed by its Chief Minister and BJP's prime ministerial candidate, Modi, and people there are unhappy.
> 
> Tharoor seconded Kejriwal's claims saying the situation in Gujarat is "utterly condemnable".
> 
> Tharoor said it is good if someone exposes the "reality behind the myth" that "Modi's marketeers" are propagating.
> 
> "Our main concern is that Modi is pretending about things, which are not supported by facts," he said with reference to performance of Gujarat government on various social indices like malnutrition among children and development paradigms.
> 
> He, however, made it clear that Congress does not support the political methodology of Kejriwal-led Aam Aadmi Party.
> 
> "We have anarchy versus violence. That is not an encouraging choice... if grabbing media attention requires violence, Congress is not going to do that... this is what happens, when politics of violence counters the forces of anarchy," Tharoor said, adding that the law will take its own course in incidents of violence.
> 
> Asserting that Congress remains strong in Gujarat, Tharoor said that "no one can take away Congress' space there". To another question, he said that Congress has been in power for the last ten years and covered a long distance.
> 
> "We are ready to continue to be in the flight. Nation has to decide if they want us to continue. People will have to decide to refuel the flight," he said.
> 
> Congress hails Arvind Kejriwal for exposing Narendra Modi's development 'myth' in Gujarat | NDTV.com



Oh look... who is hailing who?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Jason bourne said:


> This new survey showing vote share cut I actully dont belive in ...namo will come in news again with barrage of rallies ... he is a master I trust his tactics completly he made AAP frustred by ignoring them and aap was forced in this mess ...


Till now modi ignored aap, that is frustrating them so much that they are deliberately targeting modi and gujarat to evoke a spat and debate.Modi is clever he knows ignoring aap will make them more ballistic and more reckless and wild.You know attention seekers worst nightmare is people ignoring them.No need to talk about AAP, Just continue to spread the good word about BJP and people will see AAP for what it was AAP got a image dent when they hit BJP HQ as media showed aap attacking BJP.so kejriwal will be quiet for sometime.
Modi knows perfectly well how to deal with AAP, he built a house with bricks thrown at him by congress, sickulars,MSM for past 12 years.
Today we saw sisodias car windshield being broken.
This is a old trick used by AAP. Rakhi birla car attacked,Kjeriwal car attacked, sisodia car attacked.Don't people have other things to do other than attacking aap's cars only? while other parties cars are never attacked.
Seems like AAP themselves attack their own cars and brand Bjp or someone attacked them for media focus and sympathy.

I remember a folk story, where a old woman who brought new golden bangles wanted to show off to the village, when everyone ignored, she burnt her home and started crying in front of village beating her head with her hands to show off her new golden bangles.
That is AAP for you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

In my state,TRS said no to merger with congress, danda mila congress ko they thought once telangana is given TRS will merge with them like chiranjeevi's PrajaRajyam party TRS said shoo congress.
Saw News, TRS congress alliance stalled due to Modi, people of Telangana have affinity towards BJP and TRS will come to BJP camp in this elections soon, wait and watch.No one wants to go with a sinking ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Look at this AAP joker, he is now accusing Delhi police to be taking orders from Modi.. Jyada jor ki pitaayi ho gayi lagta hai is nakli journalist ki..





Delhi Police working for Modi: Ashutosh - Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMStealth

GreenFoe said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> @Jason bourne .. Yaar is this true..?
> 
> Vaghela helping Modi finish off Congress in Gujarat - The Times of India




yes there is some rumours that vaghela is coming back to bjp and if that happens then there is nothing left for congress in gujrat .

Or sirf vaghela hi nahi gujrat bjp ko gujrat congress hi help kar rahi he  esa congressi hi bolte he gujrat me ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMStealth

MST said:


> Ahmedabad is the safest city in India for Women as per TripAdvisor Survey. Delhi the most unsafe. No wonder with so many AapTard Goons raoming in the city.
> *Delhi remains most unsafe city in India, Ahmedabad overtakes Mumbai as safest: Financial Express*



Mate Delhi was unsafe even before AAP came to power & I have seen it very closely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> If congress doesnt come to power India will be destroyed by tea-seller.



Tea seller will come to power send bar girl back to Italy bar to serve wine once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

desh ka gaddar kon - MODI MODI!!


----------



## Sankpal

BJP should win......................... congress raha to India ka kuch nahi ho sakta.......... Just wanna to see Modi as PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Sushil Modi says Muslims will not vote for us in Bihar due to negative campaign against Narendra Modi : East, News - India Today



Still opinion poll shows that 13% of Bihar Muslims are going to vote for Modi. Not bad considering multiangle contest. In UP opinion poll, More Muslims are voting for BJP than BSP.


----------



## HariPrasad

wolfschanzze said:


> Since the election dates were announced i saw Cngress Mps ditching their party and joining BJP, Amma too broke the Third front, i guess she wanted to bargain hard with BJP by joining third front.But seeing elections only a month away and bjp calling her bluff she might have broken the third front intentionally.
> 
> Already con-gress are turning into AAPtards.After 16 they will support AAP.




Had Amma allied with BJP, It would have been a clean sweep in Tamilnadu. Because there is a huge backing of Modi in Tamilnadu. Karunanidhi wanted to ally with BJP but BJP was not interested. Now let us hope that Amma comes with BJP after election.



GreenFoe said:


> BJP is loosing media war,infact it lost way back .
> 
> Paaptistwist will daily do shoot n scoot ,daily charges ,daily coverage ,daily drama ,either handle it or go out .
> 
> CSDS latest survey shows BJP loosing the track ,nobody listens .
> 
> Its the LAST chance ,make a proxy do some shoot n scoot via proxy or else it will be dangerous .




No it won't do not worry. Media coverage makes them expose. A little hope generated in mind of people is getting wiped out now. 

Let AAP be a bit strong and wipe out congress. AAP will collapse by it own deed than.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> You have too much belief ,*there was no one* who could have said in january 04 that BJP will loose by JUST 10 seats .
> But they did!!
> 
> Avani yatra,congress ads ,india shining all led to this .
> 
> Loosing track is the BIGGEST mistake anyone can do,you have to counter that by doing cross propaganda via proxy .
> 
> Focus on cong ignore aap from main bjp party but don't lets other shoot n scoot .
> 
> Even americans lost in Vietnam not because Vietnamese had high quality weapons but because they didn't knew how to counter them.
> 
> I REPEAT AGAIN "_Bjp has habit of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory_" & cong is JUST opposite to this .




Modi is not the one who does that mistake. Look 9 months ago, Opinion polls was predicting 156 seats for modi and now they are predicting 237. This is because of modi effect.



jiki said:


> I want with this present form of NDA (with TDP extra bcoz C.B.Naidu is quiet reasonable one) sud atleast get 260 means BJP will alone have bring 220-230 itself.... Den only we can negotiate from a position of strength. Moreover my sources here with our Sangha and local bjp office told me that it is their war room strategy to get max 230




See all opinion polls predict 200 to 220 seats for BJP. A little push or with a vote swing of 1% in favor of BJP will make it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GreenFoe said:


> BJP is loosing media war,infact it lost way back .
> 
> Paaptistwist will daily do shoot n scoot ,daily charges ,daily coverage ,daily drama ,either handle it or go out .
> 
> CSDS latest survey shows BJP loosing the track ,nobody listens .
> 
> Its the LAST chance ,make a proxy do some shoot n scoot via proxy or else it will be dangerous .




Wrong. 

It has only exposed how cunning AAP is.

Delhi cops, EC have proved with video clips that AAPtards started the fight in all occassions.

AAPCong maggots

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

CorporateAffairs said:


> Wrong.
> 
> It has only exposed how cunning AAP is.
> 
> Delhi cops, EC have proved with video clips that AAPtards started the fight in all occassions.
> 
> AAPCong maggots




Understand yaar !!!
Publicity is publicity ,BJP has no gains in indulging with paaptiwists,paap has huge gains 

This way media will cover BJPVS PAAP(which it wants for trp) but congress will sneak away .

Our problem is LESS attention on CONG and regional player not this drama,this way they can halt us .


----------



## Indian-Lion

CorporateAffairs said:


> Wrong.
> 
> It has only exposed how cunning AAP is.
> 
> Delhi cops, EC have proved with video clips that AAPtards started the fight in all occassions.
> 
> AAPCong maggots


AAP is different from congress . Modi bhakts will never learn


----------



## GreenFoe

BJP is doing EXACTLY what khujli wants ,burning flags ,doing protest


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indian-Lion said:


> AAP is different from congress . Modi bhakts will never learn



Ya AAP is more truthful, especially their leaders.....


----------



## Indian-Lion

Manvantaratruti said:


> Ya AAP is more truthful, especially their leaders.....


Yo look at yogendra yadav's reply. Only dumfk modi bhaks wont understand it and go on crossing the limits by making a propaganda video out of it. Grow up. only this much i can say to modhi bhakts


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indian-Lion said:


> Yo look at yogendra yadav's reply. Only dumfk modi bhaks wont understand it and go on crossing the limits by making a propaganda video out of it. Grow up. only this much i can say to modhi bhakts



LOL.....and after that look at Crazywal's second comment in the radio station saying he will never take support to congress to form govt.  

Only fools and bigots refuse to see what is in front of their eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Now media reporting it...

*लालू ने पत्नी-बेटी को दिया टिकट, रामकृपाल समेत चार नेता हुए बागी*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

jha said:


> Now media reporting it...
> 
> *लालू ने पत्नी-बेटी को दिया टिकट, रामकृपाल समेत चार नेता हुए बागी*


i heard he will be joining BJP


----------



## Jason bourne

45'22' said:


> i heard he will be joining BJP



Sab ko bjp me hi judna he jaylalitha will come with bjp before election .....dekhlena

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

Jason bourne said:


> Sab ko bjp me hi judna he jaylalitha will come with bjp before election .....dekhlena


pro poll alliance luks difficult


----------



## Jason bourne

Expelled JDU leader and MP Sushil Kumar Singh meets Rajnath Singh and joins BJP."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Everybody is jumping on the Modi/BJP bandwagon, BJP should be careful and not entertain anybody and everybody and give proper importance to their loyal cadre first and not these opportunists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

Why BHAGODA modi is not meeting kejriwal now? 

shows his insecurity haha!


----------



## Jason bourne

Indian-Lion said:


> Why BHAGODA modi is not meeting kejriwal now?
> 
> shows his insecurity haha!




Hmmm dar gaya modi kejriwal se bas khush ....:x 

Wese kejriwal UP bhi gaya tha waha akhilesh ko milne kyun nahi gaya UP me 100% vikas ho gaya he kya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

Jason bourne said:


> Hmmm dar gaya modi kejriwal se bas khush ....:x
> 
> Wese kejriwal UP bhi gaya tha waha akhilesh ko milne kyun nahi gaya UP me 100% vikas ho gaya he kya ?


Uski marji.....humme toh sirf feku ko expose karna hai 

Even rahul is better than phenkuu


----------



## Parul

Breaking News: AAP revokes "certificate of honesty" issued to the election commission for violating the model code of Kejriwal citing Ambani's hand behind it... 

#NaxalAAP







Election commission ambani se Mila ha hai, isko Joh election karwane k liye Jo paisa aata hai, woh ambani deta hai. mere pass election commission k khilaf 500page k sabut hai!- psychowal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indian-Lion

Parul said:


> Breaking News: AAP revokes "certificate of honesty" issued to the election commission for violating the model code of Kejriwal citing Ambani's hand behind it...
> 
> #NaxalAAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Election commission ambani se Mila ha hai, isko Joh election karwane k liye Jo paisa aata hai, woh ambani deta hai. mere pass election commission k khilaf 500page k sabut hai!- psychowal



very low


----------



## kurup

^^^^^^ @Parul .... now you have also got the certificate from the aaptard .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Truth of well-orchestrated drama... Not unexpectedly, it was a planned anarchy by Congress, Media and AAP...

As I have been saying repeatedly, AAP and Congress are no different... AAP is only another face of the same Congress, put up just to confuse people...

Notice that AAP leader himself had admitted much earlier that Kejriwal was detained for violation of moral code of conduct, but still AAP leadership spread lies about it, orchestrated violent protest with support of Congress and its slave media...

DON'T BE A BLIND WITH EYES!







kurup said:


> ^^^^^^ @Parul .... now you have also got the certificate from the aaptard .



For betterment of my Country, I'll be more than happy to get many many more certificates!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian-Lion

Parul said:


> Truth of well-orchestrated drama... Not unexpectedly, it was a planned anarchy by Congress, Media and AAP...
> 
> As I have been saying repeatedly, AAP and Congress are no different... AAP is only another face of the same Congress, put up just to confuse people...
> 
> Notice that AAP leader himself had admitted much earlier that Kejriwal was detained for violation of moral code of conduct, but still AAP leadership spread lies about it, orchestrated violent protest with support of Congress and its slave media...
> 
> DON'T BE A BLIND WITH EYES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For betterment of my Country, I'll be more than happy to get many many more certificates!




Nice try.


----------



## Parul

This is what Kejriwal his blind supporters do when they get no camera attention or media publicity... 

Publicity ke liye saala kuchh bhi karega!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

Tell me seriously now, why Modi is not meeting AK? 

@Parul @kurup @Jason bourne 

sisodia is trying for re-appointment if Modi rejects this time, what does that mean?


----------



## jiki

Indian-Lion said:


> Tell me seriously now, why Modi is not meeting AK?
> 
> @Parul @kurup @Jason bourne
> 
> sisodia is trying for re-appointment if Modi rejects this time, what does that mean?



Are murkh he dont have time for AAptards like you, may be u r the same guy who praised Zud in some other thread right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Indian-Lion said:


> Tell me seriously now, why Modi is not meeting AK?
> 
> @Parul @kurup @Jason bourne
> 
> sisodia is trying for re-appointment if Modi rejects this time, what does that mean?



Kejriwal should understand everyone is not Jobless like him, Modi is a CM and a PM Candidate and very busy person.

People of Delhi elected Kejriwal to deliver not run away and start campaigning for general elections. He calls people corrupt and fake. What is he? He is all TALK and No WORK ! Why don't he prove as a CM first...Serve the people to whom he made tall claims...not take first easy exit door from responsibility..He can cry his throat hoarse in Gujrat! We don't need his brand of communist politics. We want jobs...we want business !Thank you very much but you are not WELCOME !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian-Lion

Parul said:


> Kejriwal should understand everyone is not Jobless like him, Modi is a CM and a PM Candidate and very busy person.
> 
> People of Delhi elected Kejriwal to deliver not run away and start campaigning for general elections. He calls people corrupt and fake. What is he? He is all TALK and No WORK ! Why don't he prove as a CM first...Serve the people to whom he made tall claims...not take first easy exit door from responsibility..He can cry his throat hoarse in Gujrat! We don't need his brand of communist politics. We want jobs...we want business !Thank you very much but you are not WELCOME !


Are you sure that Gujarat modal will work in India, despite being exposed so many times?


----------



## SMStealth

Indian-Lion said:


> Nice try.
> 
> View attachment 20259



Mate at least now open your eyes...AAP was given a chance & what they did was sneak out of it when they should have stayed and performed. They disappointed Delhiites big time. . And this time their loss will be as unexpected as was their win in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Indian-Lion said:


> Are you sure that Gujarat modal will work in India, despite being exposed so many times?



I'm sure Naxal AAP aka Quitters can't do anything good for Country. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Parul said:


> Kejriwal should understand everyone is not Jobless like him, Modi is a CM and a PM Candidate and very busy person.
> 
> People of Delhi elected Kejriwal to deliver not run away and start campaigning for general elections. He calls people corrupt and fake. What is he? He is all TALK and No WORK ! Why don't he prove as a CM first...Serve the people to whom he made tall claims...not take first easy exit door from responsibility..He can cry his throat hoarse in Gujrat! We don't need his brand of communist politics. We want jobs...we want business !Thank you very much but you are not WELCOME !



Another fascist, communal feku fan. Kejriwalji accomplished in 47 days what feku couldnt in 14 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

Parul said:


> I'm sure Naxal AAP aka Quitters can't do anything good for Country. Period.


What Modi will do to minorities if he becomes PM?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SMStealth said:


> Mate at least now open your eyes...AAP was given a chance & what they did was sneak out of it when they should have stayed and performed. They disappointed Delhiites big time. . And this time their loss will be as unexpected as was their win in Delhi.



Who told you he disapponted delhites? Entire delhi is with Kejriwalji. He uprooted corruption in just 47 days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMStealth

Indian-Lion said:


> Are you sure that Gujarat modal will work in India, despite being exposed so many times?



Gujarat model may or may not work but at least his model has some promise, what is AKs model? Running away from responsibilities. Modi never ran away from his responsibilities like AK. He performed & that is what speaks for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

ExtraOdinary said:


> Another fascist, communal feku fan. Kejriwalji accomplished in 47 days what feku couldnt in 14 years



Another Naxal !!!Nothing positive or progressive was done. However lot of resources spent on showing off and agitations. He resigned on a flimsy an impractical reason. The letter from governer clearly stated the bill was unconstitutional. But AAP just want to use this as reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMStealth

ExtraOdinary said:


> Who told you he disapponted delhites? Entire delhi is with Kejriwalji. He uprooted corruption in just 47 days



Haha... And who told you that he still has Delhiites support like he had before Delhi elections?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SMStealth said:


> Haha... And who told you that he still has Delhiites support like he had before Delhi elections?


Everyone knows it, delhi supports Kejriwalji. He rocks, you are another fascist communal feku fan, follower of mussolini and hitler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Indian-Lion said:


> What Modi will do to minorities if he becomes PM?



I'm Sikh and from Minorities Community. What is Quitter going to do for the Country? Find excuse and run with tale between his legs like he ran in Delhi??

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jiki

ExtraOdinary said:


> Who told you he disapponted delhites? Entire delhi is with Kejriwalji. He uprooted corruption in just 47 days


give me the proof that " He uprooted corruption " from whole delhi it's only claim from AAPtards like u .
i don think by only eradicating corruption wil make india a heaven again in 47 dys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Parul said:


> Another Naxal !!!Nothing positive or progressive was done. However lot of resources spent on showing off and agitations. He resigned on a flimsy an impractical reason. The letter from governer clearly stated the bill was unconstitutional. But AAP just want to use this as reason.


Naxal are dissatisfied people, I hope they are given chance of joining our parliament. He resigned because he had moral conscience, that is why he is tallest most uncorruptible leader in India


----------



## Parul

ExtraOdinary said:


> Everyone knows it, delhi supports Kejriwalji. He rocks, you are another fascist communal feku fan, follower of mussolini and hitler



Free water, 50 % subsidy on power tariff and 50 % waiver on unpaid electricity bills are no achievements, these are subisidies paid using Indian(and not just Delhites) taxpayers money as Delhi is a heavily funded Union Territory.



ExtraOdinary said:


> Naxal are dissatisfied people, I hope they are given chance of joining our parliament. He resigned because he had moral conscience, that is why he is tallest most uncorruptible leader in India



Quitters never win. Winners never quit. Kejriwal wanted an escape route. That is it. Another uselss SICKular guy. Leaders come from people. They do not have any special genes .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ExtraOdinary

jiki said:


> give me the proof that " He uprooted corruption " from whole delhi it's only claim from AAPtards like u .
> *i don think by only eradicating corruption wil make india a heaven again in 47 dys[*/quote]
> 
> This proves you are pro-corruption. And come to Delhi you will find change in the streets of Delhi, things have improved massively, no one takes bribes, work is done on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

Parul said:


> I'm Sikh and from Minorities Community. What is Quitter going to do for the Country? Find excuse and run with tale between his legs like he ran in Delhi??


Pada Behn@@!!#$ ko ek jor se

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMStealth

ExtraOdinary said:


> Everyone knows it, delhi supports Kejriwalji. He rocks, you are another fascist communal feku fan, follower of mussolini and hitler



Did I said that I am a feku fan?? but yeah AK had my support, in fact most of the ppl I know supported him but after what he did for those 49 days none of us have any faith in him & his so called TEAM. Sorry mate but I cannot risk my country in the hands of a person who runs away from his/her responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> I'm Sikh and from Minorities Community. What is Quitter going to do for the Country? Find excuse and run with tale between his legs like he ran in Delhi??


why the hell are you wasting your time on a Pakistani?????
he doesnt have the courage to show his own flags


----------



## SMStealth

jiki said:


> Pada Behn@@!!#$ ko ek jor se



Mate do not use abusive language. Respect his POV while presenting your argument after all he is also an Indian & our brother.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Parul said:


> Free water, 50 % subsidy on power tariff and 50 % waiver on unpaid electricity bills are no achievements, these are subisidies paid using Indian(and not just Delhites) taxpayers money as Delhi is a heavily funded Union Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Quitters never win. Winners never quit. Kejriwal wanted an escape route. That is it. Another uselss SICKular guy. Leaders come from people. They do not have any special genes .


Free water and electricity is right of every citizen. If voted to power we will also get free internet. India should be welfare state


----------



## Indian-Lion

Parul said:


> I'm Sikh and from Minorities Community. What is Quitter going to do for the Country? Find excuse and run with tale between his legs like he ran in Delhi??



than get ready for saffron terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SMStealth said:


> Did I said that I am a feku fan?? but yeah AK had my support, in fact most of the ppl I know supported him but after what he did for those 49 days none of us have any faith in him & his so called TEAM. Sorry mate but I cannot risk my country in the hands of a person who runs away from his/her responsibility.



He did not run away from responsibility. He made supreme sacrifice because there is a greater responsibility for Kejriwalji and that is to become PM of India and serve the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Indian-Lion said:


> Tell me seriously now, why Modi is not meeting AK?
> 
> @Parul @kurup @Jason bourne
> 
> sisodia is trying for re-appointment if Modi rejects this time, what does that mean?



Well that means Modi does not care about item dancers of politics.

He has more important things to do than meet a no good,anti-national element like kejriwal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Indian-Lion said:


> than get ready for saffron terrorism
> 
> View attachment 20261














Here is a video too of Islamist terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SMStealth

ExtraOdinary said:


> He did not run away from responsibility. He made supreme sacrifice because there is a greater responsibility for Kejriwalji and that is to become PM of India and serve the nation



Atleast he should have shown that he can run a small state like Delhi leave alone a country like India. He could not run Delhi for even 50 days, imagine in how many days he would have resigned had he become PM of India? 5 days?
Come on. Don't be so delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Indian-Lion said:


> What Modi will do to minorities if he becomes PM?



He will send them to concentration camps .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Parul said:


> Free water, 50 % subsidy on power tariff and 50 % waiver on unpaid electricity bills are no achievements, these are subisidies paid using Indian(and not just Delhites) taxpayers money as Delhi is a heavily funded Union Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Quitters never win. Winners never quit. Kejriwal wanted an escape route. That is it. Another uselss SICKular guy. Leaders come from people. They do not have any special genes .



Kejriwalji has special genes becuase he went to IIT and became IAS officer. He is hero of billions of Indians. 

Quitters never win. Winners never quit. But great people quit when they are ahead in their game, something Tendulkarji can learn from Kejriwalji. That is why billions of Indians have great respect for him


----------



## SMStealth

ExtraOdinary said:


> Kejriwalji has special genes becuase he went to IIT and became IAS officer. He is hero of billions of Indians.
> 
> Quitters never win. Winners never quit. But great people quit when they are ahead in their game, something Tendulkarji can learn from Kejriwalji. That is why billions of Indians have great respect for him



Oh man, do you even know what you are saying?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

ExtraOdinary said:


> Free water and electricity is right of every citizen. If voted to power we will also get free internet. India should be welfare state

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ExtraOdinary

kurup said:


> He will send them to concentration camps .


Shame on you FASCIST. You are hybrid of FASCIST+COMMUNALIST+NAZI


----------



## Ayush

this guy/LION  said Jai JUD in the other thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

SMStealth said:


> Oh man, do you even know what you are saying?



Sarcasm .... 



ExtraOdinary said:


> Shame on you FASCIST. You are hybrid of FASCIST+COMMUNALIST+NAZI



I will personally make sure that by the time Modijis tenure is complete ,we will reduce the minorities to just 1% .

Special subsidies will be provided to industries to produce chemical weapons .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

guys he is trying to divide us.

please i can only wonder what a foreigner might be thinking of us,if he saw the last few pages of this thread.
we are comparing one extremism to another.
please it is just extremism

though this guy is nuts


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SMStealth said:


> Oh man, do you even know what you are saying?



I know what im saying, but you not understanding, you said you were supporter of AAP, now you have switched loyalties, tomorrow you will switch loyalty to pakistan and china, how can India trust you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Ayush said:


> guys he is trying to divide us.
> 
> please i can only wonder what a foreigner might be thinking of us,if he saw the last few pages of this thread.
> we are comparing one extremism to another.
> please it is just extremism
> 
> though this guy is nuts



As if we are not politically divided already .

All this political division will exist till May16 . After that it will be another story .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SMStealth

ExtraOdinary said:


> I know what im saying, but you not understanding, you said you were supporter of AAP, now you have switched loyalties, tomorrow you will switch loyalty to pakistan and china, how can India trust you



Did I said that previously I supported Congress or BJP or any party for that matter? NO

I trusted him & fell into his propaganda (every one makes mistake, like you who is still mistaken) but after the Joke he made out of Delhi & the Delhi govt. I am sure any leader is better than AK & his TEAM. And I am far more Loyal towards India than you can ever imagine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SMStealth said:


> Did I said that previously I supported Congress or BJP or any party for that matter? NO
> 
> I trusted him & fell into his propaganda (every one makes mistake, like you who is still mistaken) but after the Joke he made out of Delhi & the Delhi govt. I am sure any leader is better than AK & his TEAM. And I am far more Loyal towards India than you can ever imagine


Did you see inspite of being terribly sick he was working all day long! How do you call that propaganda? He is greatest CM Delhi ever had and resigned because lokpal was not being passed, this shows he has morals and integrity. Now he hasl exposed feku in his fekuland and entire India supports Kejriwalji


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


> Kejriwalji has special genes becuase he went to IIT and became IAS officer. He is hero of billions of Indians.
> 
> Quitters never win. Winners never quit. But great people quit when they are ahead in their game, something Tendulkarji can learn from Kejriwalji. That is why billions of Indians have great respect for him


First fall he not an ias officer but Irs officer and population is just over billion not "billions"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMStealth

ExtraOdinary said:


> Did you see inspite of being terribly sick he was working all day long! How do you call that propaganda? He is greatest CM Delhi ever had and resigned because lokpal was not being passed, this shows he has morals and integrity. Now he hasl exposed feku in his fekuland and entire India supports Kejriwalji



Was being sick & still working another ploy in showing his Sincerity? I would rather get well & then work with all my energy & efficiency instead of being sick & unable to work efficiently or is he a Superman? His intentions were good but he lacked conviction & the right way to do things and cherry on the cake, he ran away from his responsibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

NKVD said:


> First fall he not an ias officer but Irs officer and population is just over billion not "billions"


He was selected for IAS but preferred going to IRS to expose corruption in system. Population is about to reach 1.5 billions genius, follower of genocidal Beria and his NKVD.


----------



## Parul

*Betrayed by AAP, Delhi auto drivers snub Kejriwal ahead of Lok Sabha poll*

*




*

Upset with former Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal‘s failure to implement promises made, most autorickshaw drivers will not be advertising in the coming Lok Sabha election.

“Unlike in Delhi Assembly election, we would not advertise for AAP in the coming polls as Kejriwal Government failed to implement any announcements made at a Mahasabha durign its 49-day rule,” said Rajendra Soni, general secretary of Delhi Autorickshaw Union which covers most of the auto drivers across Delhi.

Kejriwal had last month announced that transport department and traffic police would not seize autos for minor violations like drivers in not proper dress and that such action will only be taken if a vehicle didn’t have license, permit and fitness.

“Transport department and traffic police still continue to seize autos for minor violations. When we recently reminded transport and traffic officials about the Government’s order, they said that they have not got any written direction from the Government’s side,” Soni added.

*Kejriwal’s indefference to Delhiites: Woos auto-drivers with fare hike promise*

Mukesh, an auto driver, said that 49 days were enough to issue written order or notification, but the Kejriwal Government didn’t do anything in this regard.

AAP-led Government on February 7 had also announced its decision to issue 5500 NCR permits to autos.

“This promise was also not fulfilled. Without Haryana and Uttar Pradesh Governments’ consent, Delhi’s autos cannot ply in Noida, Faridabad, Ghaziabad and Gurgaon,” he said.

There are nearly 80,000 autorickshaws running in the capital.

The Aam Aadmi Party had acknowledged their role in its electoral success and promised to address their grievances.

(With inputs from agencies)

Betrayed by AAP, Delhi auto drivers snub Kejriwal ahead of Lok Sabha poll | Niti Central


Atleast the auto drivers have learnt their lesson but there are still many more blind followers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GreenFoe said:


> Understand yaar !!!
> Publicity is publicity ,BJP has no gains in indulging with paaptiwists,paap has huge gains
> 
> This way media will cover BJPVS PAAP(which it wants for trp) but congress will sneak away .
> Our problem is LESS attention on CONG and regional player not this drama,this way they can halt us .



Modi si very much aware of this. He'd have a contingency plan.

jab Kejriwal school mein tha, Modi ne politics mein post graduation complete kiya tha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SMStealth said:


> *Was being sick & still working another ploy in showing his Sincerity?* I would rather get well & then work with all my energy & efficiency instead of being sick & unable to work efficiently or is he a Superman? His intentions were good but he lacked conviction & the right way to do things and cherry on the cake, he ran away from his responsibilities.


This proves you are bigger conspiracy theorist than even pakistani or BD members. Ofcourse he was sick, you did'nt see muffler?
He displayed his conviction when he resigned because lokpal was not being passed. He is modern Raja Harishchandra and Dharmraj Yudhistra combined, that is why billions of Indians love him



Parul said:


> *Betrayed by AAP, Delhi auto drivers snub Kejriwal ahead of Lok Sabha poll*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Upset with former Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal‘s failure to implement promises made, most autorickshaw drivers will not be advertising in the coming Lok Sabha election.
> 
> “Unlike in Delhi Assembly election, we would not advertise for AAP in the coming polls as Kejriwal Government failed to implement any announcements made at a Mahasabha durign its 49-day rule,” said Rajendra Soni, general secretary of Delhi Autorickshaw Union which covers most of the auto drivers across Delhi.
> 
> Kejriwal had last month announced that transport department and traffic police would not seize autos for minor violations like drivers in not proper dress and that such action will only be taken if a vehicle didn’t have license, permit and fitness.
> 
> “Transport department and traffic police still continue to seize autos for minor violations. When we recently reminded transport and traffic officials about the Government’s order, they said that they have not got any written direction from the Government’s side,” Soni added.
> 
> *Kejriwal’s indefference to Delhiites: Woos auto-drivers with fare hike promise*
> 
> Mukesh, an auto driver, said that 49 days were enough to issue written order or notification, but the Kejriwal Government didn’t do anything in this regard.
> 
> AAP-led Government on February 7 had also announced its decision to issue 5500 NCR permits to autos.
> 
> “This promise was also not fulfilled. Without Haryana and Uttar Pradesh Governments’ consent, Delhi’s autos cannot ply in Noida, Faridabad, Ghaziabad and Gurgaon,” he said.
> 
> There are nearly 80,000 autorickshaws running in the capital.
> 
> The Aam Aadmi Party had acknowledged their role in its electoral success and promised to address their grievances.
> 
> (With inputs from agencies)
> 
> Betrayed by AAP, Delhi auto drivers snub Kejriwal ahead of Lok Sabha poll | Niti Central
> 
> 
> Atleast the auto drivers have learnt their lesson but there are still many more blind followers.


Paid media article, BJP thugs have bribed these autowallahs. Lame attempt fascist


----------



## Indian-Lion



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

ExtraOdinary said:


> This proves you are bigger conspiracy theorist than even pakistani or BD members. Ofcourse he was sick, you did'nt see muffler?
> He displayed his conviction when he resigned because lokpal was not being passed. He is modern Raja Harishchandra and Dharmraj Yudhistra combined, that is why billions of Indians love him
> 
> 
> *Paid media article, BJP thugs have bribed these autowallahs. Lame attempt fascist*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMStealth

ExtraOdinary said:


> This proves you are bigger conspiracy theorist than even pakistani or BD members. Ofcourse he was sick, you did'nt see muffler?
> He displayed his conviction when he resigned because lokpal was not being passed. He is modern Raja Harishchandra and Dharmraj Yudhistra combined, that is why billions of Indians love him
> 
> 
> Paid media article, BJP thugs have bribed these autowallahs. Lame attempt fascist



Yeah I dont agree with you so I am a believer of conspiracy theories. Great!!
And wow after resigning, the Lokpal bill was passed.
And no not even a million Indians love him. 

How many Autowallahs have you met after he resigned from his post as a CM? one, two, anyone? I have met around three dozen Autowallahs & most of them won't support him again in upcoming elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prof. Dinanath Batra , who fought case in court against Wendy Doniger's book "The Hindus", tells with pride that he has fought ten such cases and lost none.

One very gratifying instance, he says, was removing the reference to Bhagat Singh as a terrorist in a textbook; the opposing counsel for NCERT was the lawyer Prashant Bhushan.

Meeting the book ban man : Advaita Kala, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SMStealth

Parul said:


> @jbond197 Prof. Dinanath Batra , who fought case in court against Wendy Doniger's book "The Hindus", tells with pride that he has fought ten such cases and lost none.
> 
> One very gratifying instance, he says, was removing the reference to Bhagat Singh as a terrorist in a textbook; the opposing counsel for NCERT was the lawyer Prashant Bhushan.
> 
> Meeting the book ban man : Advaita Kala, News - India Today



Wow!! Why am I not surprised? Such anti-nationals should be thrown out of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

SMStealth said:


> Wow!! Why am I not surprised? Such anti-nationals should be thrown out of the country.



They are specialists in protests, raise lots of issues in public interest without any ground work and never progress the protests to the logical end. They have proved they can't govern and they love the media attention and the media love to exploit the opportunity. They would have got continued support from the public if they had just a one point agenda - anti corruption. No wonder even Anna doesn't support AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

Indian-Lion said:


> View attachment 20263


ohh my god wht a fool it is 
the picture adjacent to modi is of the burnt piligrims of sabamati express in godhra...


----------



## Parul

@Jason bourne @JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad @SpArK @jha @KRAIT @Soumitra @GreenFoe @Ayush@ @Indischer @Hermione @45'22' @Rajaraja Chola @MST @Nair saab @arp2041 @jiki @SMStealth

सुअर भी 'आप', गधे भी 'आप','आप' के जलवे 'बाप रे बाप'। आप' को भाती मुल्ला-टोपी, भगवा से घबराते 'आप'। वंदे-मातरम सांप्रदायिक है, माँ भारती से कतराते 'आप'। कश्मीर में जनमत करवाते,पंडितोंको भूल जाते 'आप'। भारत माँ की फोटो हटाकर, खारी को बुलवाते 'आप'। लोकपाल पर अनशन करते, और फ़िर पलटी खाते 'आप'। देश की जनता भोली-भाली,इसको मूर्ख बनाते 'आप'। रामदेव को गाली देते, बिजली चोर को लुभाते 'आप'। सारी दुनिया चोर है दिखती, जिन्दल पे चुप हो जाते "आप"। जनता समझ चुकी है आप -को, अब तक तो बाज आ जाते 'आप'। हालत होगी धोबी के कुत्ते की, इधर के न होंगे, न उधर के 'आप'। सुअर भी 'आप' गधे भी आप 'आप' के जलवे 'बाप रे बाप'। Jai Hind

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indian-Lion

Hello phekku bhaktoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMStealth

Parul said:


> They are specialists in protests, raise lots of issues in public interest without any ground work and never progress the protests to the logical end. They have proved they can't govern and they love the media attention and the media love to exploit the opportunity. They would have got continued support from the public if they had just a one point agenda - anti corruption. No wonder even Anna doesn't support AAP.



Completely agree. Had they stuck with their Anti-corruption crusade, they would have had a lot of support but no AK thought that he will again mass fool Indian public by resigning & deliver another upset by taking BJP's quota of seats in LS elections. But that aint not gonna happen, fortunately 



Parul said:


> @Jason bourne @JanjaWeed @pursuit of happiness @Android @Roybot @levina @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Android @CorporateAffairs @scorpionx @HariPrasad @SpArK @jha @KRAIT @Soumitra @GreenFoe @Ayush@ @Indischer @Hermione @45'22' @Rajaraja Chola @MST @Nair saab @arp2041 @jiki @SMStealth
> 
> सुअर भी 'आप', गधे भी 'आप','आप' के जलवे 'बाप रे बाप'। आप' को भाती मुल्ला-टोपी, भगवा से घबराते 'आप'। वंदे-मातरम सांप्रदायिक है, माँ भारती से कतराते 'आप'। कश्मीर में जनमत करवाते,पंडितोंको भूल जाते 'आप'। भारत माँ की फोटो हटाकर, खारी को बुलवाते 'आप'। लोकपाल पर अनशन करते, और फ़िर पलटी खाते 'आप'। देश की जनता भोली-भाली,इसको मूर्ख बनाते 'आप'। रामदेव को गाली देते, बिजली चोर को लुभाते 'आप'। सारी दुनिया चोर है दिखती, जिन्दल पे चुप हो जाते "आप"। जनता समझ चुकी है आप -को, अब तक तो बाज आ जाते 'आप'। हालत होगी धोबी के कुत्ते की, इधर के न होंगे, न उधर के 'आप'। सुअर भी 'आप' गधे भी आप 'आप' के जलवे 'बाप रे बाप'। Jai Hind





Y u no qoute me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Indian-Lion said:


> Hello phekku bhaktoo
> 
> View attachment 20267



@Manvantaratruti Mate, no one on PDF can answer this post better then you. 



SMStealth said:


> Y u no qoute me?



I did tagged you.


----------



## SMStealth

Parul said:


> @Manvantaratruti Mate, no one on PDF can answer this post better then you.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn tagged you.



Oops, my bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Press Trust of India | New Delhi Mar 06, 2014
Last Updated at 05:15 PM IST
*Pol parties, section of media denouncing UPA's work: Azad*




Union Minister Ghulam Nabi Azad today claimed that some sections of the media had joined rival political parties in denouncing the achievements of the UPA government.

"Political parties, joined by an overwhelming section of the media, are denouncing the work which UPA has done.The country is being misled by political parties about what we have done," Azad said at an event organised here by NSUI.

Stray incidents were blown out of proportion and given wide publicity while path-breaking decisions were not even mentioned, he alleged.

Azad lauded the programmes and welfare schemes launched by the UPA government and said it had carried out unprecedented developmental work, which sections of the media had chosen to ignore.

"Today, society has become such that you show some untruth on TV ten times and people believe it. Say a lie a hundred times in a public meeting and people think it is true," he said.

Azad also hit out at opposition BJP and its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.

BJP has become the party of an individual, Azad charged, while adding that Modi, the Gujarat Chief Minister, stood only for the prosperity of a few as compared to Congress, which represented development for all.

"BJP has become the party of an individual and it is also seeking votes in the name of an individual. When votes are sought in the name of an individual, it is dictatorship," he said.

The country has a choice between rule by the majority, with all its diversity, and rule by an individual, he said.

Azad said that the much-talked-about Gujarat model ranked below other states on various indicators. Many states have better models, he added.

Minister of State for Human Resource Development, Shashi Tharoor, who was also present on the occasion, talked about the work done by the government in the field of education, which he claimed was in many ways better than what the NDA had done while in power.


----------



## Indischer

Indian-Lion said:


> Hello phekku bhaktoo
> 
> View attachment 20267



You're the Feku Bhakt mate. Nobody else is quoting him as many times as you do. Obsession with anyone to this level is unhealthy mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Why the so-called achievements of Narendra Modi don't impress me & I refuse to be taken for a ride - Indian Exponent

*10 years of governance - plain facts, no fancy representation

Decide your vote*
















Our Guiding Lights...
Lal Thanhawla has been the the Chief Minister of Mizoram since 2008. He was elected in the Mizoram Legislative Assembly election, 2013 and continued the office since 14 December 2013. This was his fifth time to the office of Chief Minister, which is a record in Mizoram. He had successfully contested in the general elections for nine times, in 1978, 1979, 1984, 1987, 1993, 2003, 2008, and 2013. 
Recipient in many awards, Thanhawla has actively advocated sports and voluntary services Mizoram.

मिलिए मिज़ोराम के मुख्यमंत्री लाल थानावाला से। 2008 से ये मुख्यमंत्री हैं। इन्हे इनके कार्य के कारन कई पुरस्कार मिले हैं मिज़ोरम में खेलों को बढ़ावा देने में इनका बहुत बड़ा योगदान है।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Shri Rahul Gandhi interacted with fisherman at Versova beach in Maharashtra today. He spoke to them asking for their suggestions and problems and appreciated the when it was suggested that a separate fisheries ministry should be constituted.
He also addressed a rally in Thane where he said that Congress never differentiates between Hindu, Muslim, Sikh or Christians.*
*



*











*

*
*Lies are Transient, Truth is Eternal*



*TruthOfGujarat Needs Your Help*
You are here: Home ∼ “Tell your sahib to watch what he says on TV” – Goons beat up former Hindu editor Varadarajan’s caretaker
*“Tell your sahib to watch what he says on TV” – Goons beat up former Hindu editor Varadarajan’s caretaker*
Pratik Sinha March 6, 2014 | 2 Responses




On 23rd February, Senior Journalist and former Editor of _The Hindu_ newspaper, Siddharth Varadarajan and his wife Professor Nandini Sundar were indirectly threatened when four goons beat up their flat’s caretaker and told the caretaker: “*Tell your sahib to watch what he says on TV*“. The couple weren’t at home when the incident occurred.






Siddharth Varadarajan and Nalini Sundar



While Siddharth Vardarajan is often seen in political talk shows on various TV channels, Professor Nandini Sundar is a noted sociologist and the Head of Department of Sociology at Delhi School of Economics. While Siddharth Vardarajan is perceived to be anti-Modi and had to reportedly resign from his job as the Editor of Hindu because there was pressure from the newspaper’s board to place Narendra Modi’s stories more prominently in the newspaper, Nandini Sundar, has also been in news with BJP ruled Chhattisgarh’s police trying to somehow implicate her for alleged links with banned Maoists in Chhattisgarh. She has been waging a battle against the Chhattisgarh government by raising issues of accountability by state police and Government to constitutional requirements and human rights laws.

Though the goons who came and thrashed the caretaker haven’t been identified yet, it is quite possible that they would be members of some fringe organization associated with RSS/BJP as both husband and wife are perceived to be anti-BJP. Usually the job of criminal intimidation is left to these fringe organizations like Hindu Sena, so that they can be conveniently disowned later, even though it is well known that the fringe organizations as well as BJP have their origins in RSS.
--Read More At:"Tell your sahib to watch what he says on TV" - Goons beat up former Hindu editor Varadarajan's caretaker : Truth Of Gujarat


----------



## fsayed

*When UPA assumed power, the threat of terrorism was looming large over India. In 2004, there were 2,665 reported incidents of terror and 707 civilians casualties. UPA managed to successfully combat terrorism. In 2012 the number of incidents had come down to 220 and the number of civilian casualties reduced to 15 for the year.*
*





APYC holds a 20 day long 300 km Telangana Vijaya Yatra



*


----------



## Fawkes

Guys, please put false flaggers on ignore list. Mods aren't doing what they are suppose to do. 
I thought this thread would have healthy discussions as it used to prior to bhai zakir and fsayeds nonsense. Now that zakir is banned, we got another pair of idiots.
Remember,
Ignoring attention seekers is best way to get rid of them. 
@Parul @Indischer @Nair saab @jbond197 @SMStealth .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Manvantaratruti

Parul said:


> @Manvantaratruti Mate, no one on PDF can answer this post better then you.
> 
> I did tagged you.



LOL. What is the point of argument with jihadi's .....they know the pic is photoshopped by the congress dirty pics dept and still insist it is done by BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Congress Vice President, Rahul Gandhi met members of fishing community at Versova village, Mumbai on Thursday. “At the core of your demands is the issue of representation. Real change will take place only when your voice is heard and when you are seen in the parliament and the state legislature …I am on your side and will push you, your youth and women forward,” said Rahul Gandhi.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Indian-Lion said:


> Hello phekku bhaktoo
> 
> View attachment 20267




Can give you thousands of these, originals, nehru and rajiv with girls.

What has modi got to do with these. 

Infact, this may well be handy work by AAPCong tards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Indian-Lion posts these cow loving creatures will not understand in kashmir war section, lol his identity is out now.Jis thaali mein khata hai udhhar hi thook tha hai and he is patriotic indian my foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

*Rahul Gandhi Bhikari Roojgar yogana ...*



*Paying for beggars to attend congress Rally ... Video from Tamil Nadu!!!*







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=792885107406238

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 45'22'

wolfschanzze said:


> Indian-Lion posts these cow loving creatures will not understand in kashmir war section, lol his identity is out now.Jis thaali mein khata hai udhhar hi thook tha hai and he is patriotic indian my foot.


banned lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

केजू बोला कि जब मैं 6 साल
का था तो मेरी नानी ने कहा था कि मेरे राम
किसी की मस्जिद को तोड़ कर बनाये गए मंदिर में
नहीं रहेंगे।
अरे भाई बाबरी ढांचा 1992 में टूटा था और राम
मंदिर का आंदोलन भी 1990 के आस पास शुरू
हुआ था और अगर वह उस समय छह साल
का था तो आज 28 साल का ही है क्या?
कितना बेवकूफ बनाता है लोगो को और कुछ पढ़े
लिखे लोग आसानी से बेवकूफ बन भी जाते है
इसकी बातो से।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

First official campaign poster of BJP

Ab Ki Baar Modi Sarkar Official slogan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Fawkes said:


> Guys, please put false flaggers on ignore list. Mods aren't doing what they are suppose to do.
> I thought this thread would have healthy discussions as it used to prior to bhai zakir and fsayeds nonsense. Now that zakir is banned, we got another pair of idiots.
> Remember,
> Ignoring attention seekers is best way to get rid of them.
> @Parul @Indischer @Nair saab @jbond197 @SMStealth .



Already done!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Oye Blast ins kolkata destroyer under construction one naval commander killed Rip to him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

An alliance of BJP+MDMK+PMK+DMDK+3 minor ones formed in TN ....Seat sharing will be something like this BJP 10, DMDK 14, PMK 8, MDMK 5, IJK 1, ACS 1, Kongu 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

45'22' said:


> i heard he will be joining BJP



No.. He wont be joining unless he gets a confirmation. BTW Lalu has deployed his daughter to persuade him. Same Good Cop-Bad Cop strategy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Jaylalitha is upto something she called mamta. Bjd also left third front 

Looks like aiadmk,tmc,bjd,bsp can make alliance ...


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Jaylalitha is upto something she called mamta. Bjd also left third front
> 
> Looks like aiadmk,tmc,bjd,bsp can make alliance ...



BSP is waiting a call from Congress. Talks are on for an understanding with Congress and RLD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

NKVD said:


> Oye Blast ins kolkata destroyer under construction one naval commander killed Rip to him



i dont know what the hell is going on in navy series of incident in just 2 months of period 
it cant be a coincidence,some thing is cooping up under cover i mean this
fcuk man hell with this congress god knows when may 16 will come.
most shocking is that it is Kolkata class the most modern warship of india ever.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

This four congrees candidates for my city first one is my best frnds brother . One of them will be elected by congress workers on 9th march .


----------



## kbd-raaf

Inventor of the SixthSense system, Vice President of Research at Samsung on Narendra Modi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441815187427827712

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Marxist said:


> An alliance of BJP+MDMK+PMK+DMDK+3 minor ones formed in TN ....Seat sharing will be something like this BJP 10, DMDK 14, PMK 8, MDMK 5, IJK 1, ACS 1, Kongu 1





Common guys, give us atleast 5-7seats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Indian-Lion said:


> Why BHAGODA modi is not meeting kejriwal now?
> 
> shows his insecurity haha!


This might help you

Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 657

Post #9848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

CorporateAffairs said:


> Common guys, give us atleast 5-7seats


which party ????


----------



## JanjaWeed

> *Lalu Prasad faces revolt within party after fielding daughter Misa for Lok Sabha polls*
> 
> Lalu Prasad faces revolt within party after fielding daughter Misa for Lok Sabha polls : India, News - India Today
> 
> *Senior RJD leader Ramkirpal Yadav, a Rajya Sabha MP who has been close to Lalu Prasad for over two decades, had wanted to contest from Patliputra constituency.
> 
> Informed sources said he had made up mind to resign from the party and was likely to join the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP).*



@jha How popular is this Ramakirpal Yadav? Will he be of any significance to BJP in the current political equations in Bihar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

BJP-Congress BHAI BHAI ,aur tu kiski lugai?




*The Indian ExpressVerified account* ‏@*IndianExpress* 
Congress slams Modi for not giving appointment to Arvind Kejriwal http://iexp.in/HwT69689

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*2014: Final Countdown*

In the home stretch leading up to the 2014 Lok Sabha election beginning April 7, four political forces will come into play. First, the BJP and its expanding orbit of NDA allies. Second, the Congress and its shrinking UPA base. Third, the ragtag Third Front. And fourth, the equally amorphous Fourth Front.

The following analysis factors in several key issues: one, the formation of Telangana; two, the entry of Ram Vilas Paswan’s LJP into the BJP-led NDA; three, the possibility of Raj Thackeray’s MNS not contesting the 2014 Lok Sabha poll; four, the unravelling of the AIADMK-Left alliance; and fifth, likely new alliances between the BJP and small parties in Tamil Nadu (DMDK, PMK, MDMK), Haryana and elsewhere.

So what do the numbers throw up?

Start with likely seats for the BJP. As frontrunner, BJP strategists should break up their seat target into three categories: Focus States, Challenging States andSmall States/UTs.

Here are the projections:

Focus states


Gujarat: 23
Madhya Pradesh: 25
Rajasthan: 22
Maharashtra: 18
Uttar Pradesh: 48
Bihar: 24
Karnataka: 15
Chhattisgarh: 8
Jharkhand: 8
Uttarakhand: 4
 Total: 195

Challenging states


Haryana: 4
Punjab: 2
Assam: 5
West Bengal: 1
Kerala: 1
Andhra Pradesh (Telangana): 2
Andhra Pradesh (Seemandhra): 1
Odisha: 1
Tamil Nadu: 2
Others: 2
 Total 21

Small states/UTs


Goa: 2
Daman & Diu: 1
Nagar Haveli: 1
Himachal Pradesh: 3
Jammu & Kashmir: 2
Delhi: 3
Andamans: 1
Others: 1
 Total: 14

BJP: overall total: 230

Turn now to the Congress:

Assuming the TRS fights the general election in a seat sharing alliance with the Congress in Andhra Pradesh (Telangana constituencies), these are the likely numbers for the Congress:


Gujarat : 3
Madhya Pradesh: 3
Rajasthan: 1
Chhattisgarh: 3
Maharashtra: 9
Karnataka: 12
Uttar Pradesh: 4
Bihar: 1
Jharkhand: 2
Uttarakhand: 1
Haryana: 2
Punjab: 1
Assam: 5
West Bengal: 4
Kerala: 7
Andhra Pradesh (Telangana): 4
Andhra Pradesh (Seemandhra): 1
Odisha: 4
Tamil Nadu: 1
Others: 7
 Total: 75

How does the Third Front stack up? 

Third Front


Left (four parties): 25
SP: 10
BJD: 12
JD(U): 4
Others: 7
Total: 58 

The likely rupture in the AIADMK’s alliance with the Left parties could sound the death knell of the Third Front, especially with the BJD also turning sceptical. 

What about the Fourth Front, comprising parties antagonistic to the Third Front? Their likely numbers: 

Fourth Front


TMC: 27
DMK: 9
YSR: 12
BSP: 18
Others: 6
Total: 72

So we have our final math:

NDA: BJP (230) + SS (15) + SAD (7) + TDP (12) + LJP (2) + Others/Independents (18) = 284.

UPA: Congress (75) + NCP (5) + NC (1) +TRS (7) + RJD (8) + Others (8) =104.

Third Front: Left Front (25) + SP (10) + JDU (4) + BJD (12) + Others (7) =58.

Fourth Front: TMC (27) + DMK (9) + YSR (12) + BSP (18) + Others (6) =72.

Likely post-poll governing combinations? Here are two:


UPA + Third Front: 106+58 =164. Plus outside support from AAP (10)=174. Add mercurial BSP (18) = 192 – well short of a working majority.
NDA + post-poll allies: 284 + AIADMK (22) = 306.
Jagan Mohan Reddy’s YSR (12) and others from the Fourth Front could join the NDA though their numbers would not be critical to forming a stable government. Is there a further upside for the NDA? With two months of campaigning to go in this 9-phase election, there clearly is.

2014: Final Countdown by Head On : Minhaz Merchant's blog-The Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> BJP-Congress BHAI BHAI ,aur tu kiski lugai?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Indian ExpressVerified account* ‏@*IndianExpress*
> Congress slams Modi for not giving appointment to Arvind Kejriwal http://iexp.in/HwT69689



Hmmm... yesterday they hailed Krazywal for exposing Gujarat development... & today this? 'A' team must be proud of it's 'B' team's work!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

@Soumitra Mate, don't you really thing BJP can win up to 48 seats from UP?  If it can; then i'll be one of the happiest person!


----------



## Marxist

Former Union Minister Smt D.Purandeswari joined *BJP* today ,She is the daughter of Andhra Pradesh's former chief minister and TDP founder N. T. Rama Rao and represents the Visakhapatnam constituency








Parul said:


> @Soumitra Mate, don't you really thing BJP can win up to 48 seats from UP?  If it can; then i'll be one of the happiest person!




Not him alone CNN-IBN&CSDS survey is also predicting 41-49 seats for Bjp in UP ,So minhaz merchant figures are not exaggerated

(UP poll tracker: BJP may get 41-49 seats, SP 11-17, BSP 8-14, Cong 5-9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> @Soumitra Mate, don't you really thing BJP can win up to 48 seats from UP?  If it can; then i'll be one of the happiest person!




No not 48 50+ for sure  and if modi contest from there I wont be surprised if it reaches 55+...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> No not 48 50+ for sure  and if modi contest from there I wont be surprised if it reaches 55+...




Mate, I want BJP to get 272 + seats on its own. However, I have a gut feeling that we are going to get only 20 to 25 seats from UP. 

PS: I ain't a political expert, I was Googling # of seats BJP won in previous elections in UP. The trend suggests, BJP don't perform well there...So just Skeptic.


----------



## Soumitra

Kejriwal uses private jet

Aam Aadmi Party’s Kejriwal takes private jet to travel -     Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

These are only recent examples, but I have been observing the same for very very long time... 

I repeat, AAP is just another face of the devil named Congress, created only to confuse people... 

But I don't expect AAPtards to think and understand about it... because if they could, they could have thought and understood far earlier...

That's what makes them AAPtards... 

NaxalAAP #AKasksModi #ItemGirlKejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Huge blow to Congress, Jagdambika Pal resigns from party -     Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Arvind Kejriwal yet to vacate CM's bungalow, PWD scared to send notice

Doosron ko morality aur accountability ka paat padake kudh bhool gaya....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Chetan Bhagat on Kejri's nautanki! #NaxalAAP

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441831440938827776

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Jaya told us not to speak againt Modi: CPI*


> In less than a month of forging alliance with the third front, headed by the Left parties, AIADMK chief J. Jayalaithaa snapped ties with it, reportedly on issues regarding seat-sharing.
> 
> The CPI leader, D. Raja, however said that Jayalalithaa had requested the party not to mention BJP's PM candidate Narendra Modi in their campaign. “There was a request from the AIADMK supremo to our leaders not to speak against Narendra Modi and the BJP during the election campaign. This was one reason for the rift, followed byfailure in the seat-sharing talks,” Raja said on Friday.
> 
> Though the BJP-led front has successfully shaped up in the state, with support from Vijayakanth's DMDK, Dr S. Ramadoss's PMK, Vaiko's MDMK and other fringe groups like IJK and Kongunadu party, the vote share is less than 20 per cent.
> 
> “It is a formidable alliance. With our captain and Modi wave,” we will sweep the polls, says Malarmannan, a DMDK office-bearer in Chennai. The AIADMK now looks for a post-poll arrangement with the BJP, as the Chief Minister already shares a friendly relationship with Modi. He had, in fact, tweeted birthday wishes to Jayalalithaa.
> Meanwhile, Jayalalithaa also called her West Bengal counterpart Mamata Banerjee to wish her success in the ensuing Lok Sabha polls. She also thanked Didi for saying that she was open to supporting Jayalalithaa as Prime Minister.
> The Week | Jaya told us not to speak againt Modi: CPI



wink... wink...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Dear Mister Kejriwal: Here is what you SHOULD ask Modi | Niti Central

A short excerpt from the article...


> People knew Aam Aadmi Party head Arvind Kejriwal was on a fault-finding mission to Gujarat. Unfazed by the ridicule it has drawn from the crowds, however, today the AAP honcho tried to barge into Chief Minister Narendra Modi’s office in Gandhinagar without a prior appointment, but with the media informed of the impending roadshow beforehand as usual!
> 
> First, his cadre land up in Gujarat, take pictures of the few dilapidated buildings one comes across while leaving the Ahmedabad airport that long ago used to be makeshift shelters for some daily wage labourers who have been moved to better buildings to live in. They spread selective imagery as if it were representative of the whole State, as canard on Facebook.
> 
> Then Kejriwal perpetrates the lie via Twitter by uploading a picture of an abandoned house, passing it off as the health centre in village Badi Pipli of the Pattan district. The facts are, first, the building no longer houses the health centre. Second, when it did, it was in a much better shape. Third, health — just as any other sector in the economy of Gujarat — is not exclusively a Government domain. The collective responsibility of the State towards its people’s health is shared happily by private sector doctors for a nominal fee. Under the Chief Minister Services of Experts at Treatment Unit scheme, private doctors (including specialists) offer their services at hospitals and health centres under eight different categories — physician, surgeon, orthopaedic surgeon, paediatrician, gynaecologist, radiologist, ENT specialist and pathologist — at Government cost, three hours a day.
> 
> The Arvind Kejriwal-led AAP was not such an avowed liar in the days when this correspondent was a part of the party. Its Press conferences used to be equipped with official responses to RTI queries. In those good old days, when Arvind Kejriwal said things were wrong in our system, many would be convinced they were indeed wrong. Now he shoots in the dark, hoping against hope that parts of the accusations will stick with some people.




They forgot to take prior appointment at Namo's office but didn't forgot to inform the whole media that they are going to barge his office and then LiarKejri went on spreading pics of abandoned houses and toilets in his desperation. F.king lunatic!!! One need to be a retard of highest order to be a supporter of such Lunatics!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blood

item girl rakhi sawant ki naya natak






on one side you have a cm working for 12 years continuously to develop a state 
and this item girl goes to that state and within 2 hours of survey he declares he can't see any progress. 


within 2 days he does a report and declares people as corrupt , 
but when asked the same question he gives himself a clean chit. 

till yesterday this item girl was asking who is funding choopers and planes by which modi and rahul travel, 
and today he himself travels through a chartered plane which costs 1.5 lakhs for 20 mins

#kejriwalstunt

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441950360618295296
Still Kejri took Religare's private jet. Kya Religare funding kar rha hai AAP ki..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441949890411655168

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blood

Clear your stand on Mukesh Ambani: Arvind Kejriwal tells Narendra Modi - YouTube

watch this complete video guys , (2.38)
*sab corrupt hai , sab chor hai !*
*sarrey jaha say acha kejru raja harishchandra ka bacha *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

This is something interesting I got on youtube.. Listen to the SA political expert from Hopkins..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

I many not come online for a month or 2. I wish when I come back, NaMo is officially our PM. He is the only person today who has the guts to take strong decisions and stand by them. He has no qualms in saying that economic progress should reach all, and has no issues in empowering all sections of the society. _He does not pamper any vote banks and does not believe that one community needs to get special attention over the others_. He is a threat to the anti national parties like the congress, BSP, SP etc who have destroyed all remnants of secularism and democracy in the name of vote bank politics.

India needs NaMo for better future of the country and citizens.He is the only hope for India now. _Vote for Modi vote for India! _

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Fenku's hollow lies exposed: @SwAggeR --you were telling me about economic growth or something?

After failing to meet Modi in Gujarat, Kejriwal posts 17 questions to him

Question 3: Everywhere you claim that agriculture growth rate in Gujarat is 11 per cent but the same state government says that the agriculture production in Gujarat during 2006-07 stood at Rs 27,815 crore and in 2012-13 the same depreciated to Rs 25,908 crore. This signifies that during your tenure the agriculture growth has declined and the annual agriculture growth stands at -1.18 per cent. Considering all these facts and figures, on what basis do you claim 11 per cent agriculture growth?

Question 4: More than 2/3rd of the small and medium enterprises in Gujarat have closed down in the past 10 years. We have seen this in Mehsana where 140 units out of 187 have been shut down. Hence, what's your development model? Do you want to close down all the small and medium business units across the nation and give the power to certain corporate families of your choice?



Parul said:


> I many not come online for a month or 2. I wish when I come back, NaMo is officially our PM. He is the only person today who has the guts to take strong decisions and stand by them. He has no qualms in saying that economic progress should reach all, and has no issues in empowering all sections of the society. _He does not pamper any vote banks and does not believe that one community needs to get special attention over the others_. He is a threat to the anti national parties like the congress, BSP, SP etc who have destroyed all remnants of secularism and democracy in the name of vote bank politics.
> 
> India needs NaMo for better future of the country and citizens.He is the only hope for India now. _Vote for Modi vote for India!_



So BJP pulled you out for field work, bot?


----------



## jbond197

Kejriwal is reading the script prepared by Congress.



> "Just like the Congress, the AAP levels false and baseless charges against us," Gujarat BJP unit chief RC Faldu said, adding AAP was nothing but the 'B-team' of the main opposition Congress party in Gujarat.
> 
> "If we were corrupt, as claimed by Kejriwal, then why do the people of Gujarat elect us repeatedly," Faldu said.



Arvind Kejriwal repeating allegations made by Congress earlier: BJP

Desperation showing up in Congress+ AAP alliance camp. LOL!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> @jha How popular is this Ramakirpal Yadav? Will he be of any significance to BJP in the current political equations in Bihar?



He is a nobody on his own. But would have been another blow to already desperate Lalu. But as I said earlier its not gonna happen. He wont leave RJD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> He is a nobody on his own. But would have been another blow to already desperate Lalu. But as I said earlier its not gonna happen. He wont leave RJD.



@jha sheb, latest moves of TRS shows you were right  . I see it so I believe it now  . CONSUMMATE Politician.


----------



## jbond197

Arvind Kejriwal’s Real Agenda- An Arab Spring Type Anarchy in India? - News Oneindia



> It was only a few months back, that a series of explosions took place during a rally of Narendra Modi in Patna. Modi braved all the odds , maintained composure and controlled the huge crowd of lakhs of people in order to make sure that panic does not lead to a stampede. But did even for once BJP use that issue, which could even have been fatal for Modi , as an excuse to attack JDU party headquarters, because JDU is the ruling party in Bihar? In spite of the sheer callousness of the Bihar Government which had got exposed, Modi went on with his usual work and left it to people to judge.
> 
> Had Arvind Kejriwal not deliberately resigned from the Chief Minister's post, 5thMarch, 2014 would have been another day in his life as a CM of a state which has major issues of massive shortage of supply of power, water, housing and industrial infrastructure. Yet, instead of judiciously trying to use the five years at his disposal to solve the problems of Delhi and create an example of good governance, he chose the path of quitters.
> 
> Since then Kejriwal has been busy with his favourite hobby of finding out faults and, doling out certificates of dishonesty, impropriety and non-performance to others, his own lacklustre performance of 49 days as a CM of Delhi notwithstanding. Ask him about alternate solutions to India's systemic and structural problems, he has none to give. Ask him about the issue of Janlokpal Bill, in whose pretext he had actually resigned, one is greeted with gibberish logic devoid of logic. Ask him as to whether he would again fight for Delhi Assembly or Lok Sabha Elections, no concrete answers would be given. Last heard, AAP was waiting to see from where Narendra Modi would eventually fight the Lok Sabha elections and then would pit Kejriwal against Modi.





> For Kejriwal, it is all about Modi, Good Governance be damned and Scams of UPA No More an Issue





> The 49 day CM Out to Judge a CM for 13 Years and Use a Lame Pretext to Create a Planned Raucous






> *But then, Who Would Judge Kejriwal? *
> 
> Now the question is who would judge Kejriwal? Is he the one who would judge himself and also others? Why, instead of doing the certification work for others' work, did he not use the opportunity to provide world class governance in Delhi to showcase others? Is this the reason for which he resigned from Delhi Government? Is this more important than his original agenda of giving good governance to the state of Delhi? Kejriwal can spend a lifetime if he wants in judging and scrutinizing the work done in Gujarat. That though does not bother anyone and neither anyone expects neutrality from him. His agenda is clear but what is not clear is from where the instructions are coming,





> *What Next to Expect from Him? *
> 
> Given Kejriwal's bizarre attitude it seems now that he has a single minded agenda of countering Modi and perhaps that is the reason for which he resigned from Delhi Government. Bigger question then that arises is whether he is doing on his own or is he doing it at behest of some. Therefore there is no doubt that he would go to even extremes of appalling logic to malign Modi. He can even blame, instead of appreciating Modi for having extremely good roads, twenty four -seven electricity supply and high investments in Gujarat. For an anarchist like Kejriwal, real time development would always remain a taboo. After elections, he may even sit on a Dharna and not accept the verdict and ask for reelection. Nothing can be unexpected now from Kejriwal. Interestingly, on the issue of Kejiriwal attempting to meet Modi without any prior appointment and then blaming Modi Government for not meeting him, _Chetan Bhagat Tweets, 'I'm going to land up unannounced at US Prez Obama's office with 30 media cameras. If he doesn't meet,he's obviously corrupt and scared of me.'_
> 
> *The Hidden Agenda- An Egypt Type Anarchy in India? *
> 
> One then is forced to wonder if administering Delhi efficiently was more important than all that bizarre thing that kejriwal has started doing. Eventually it would be the people of India who would judge and the best rebuttal for Kejriwal would be to ignore him completely. And yet it is also at the same time extremely critical to beware of hidden intentions. Does he want to create an Arab Spring in India? Does he want to make Delhi a Tahirir Square? To what extent he would resort mobocracry and anarchy in the name of Aam Aadmi and on whose instructions is he doing all these? That remains an unanswered question. India's system needs massive reform and refinement. Instead of that, is Kejriwal out to destroy it altogether? Does he want to create an Egypt type anarchy here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha sheb, latest moves of TRS shows you were right  . I see it so I believe it now  . CONSUMMATE Politician.



 Always glad to be proven right.. 

WHat if I tell you that Plans are afoot to wipe out Congress completely from South except Kerala..? Modi is a "good friend" for both Jaya and Karunanidhi while Vijaykanth is its ally. Yeddy returns to BJP and Kuaraswamy secretly longs for alliance with BJP ( Devegowda is stubborn, but he has crossed retirement age ). TDP will be ally while YSRC is ready to do business. TRS wants to be CM and BJP may support him.

Do you see any pattern emerging..? The old slogan of " anyone crossing 180 is secular" still holds true my friend... Just keep your popcorn ready and enjoy the show..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Always glad to be proven right..
> 
> WHat if I tell you that Plans are afoot to wipe out Congress completely from South except Kerala..? Modi is a "good friend" for both Jaya and Karunanidhi while Vijaykanth is its ally. Yeddy returns to BJP and Kuaraswamy secretly longs for alliance with BJP ( Devegowda is stubborn, but he has crossed retirement age ). TDP will be ally while YSRC is ready to do business. TRS wants to be CM and BJP may support him.
> 
> Do you see any pattern emerging..? The old slogan of " anyone crossing 180 is secular" still holds true my friend... Just keep your popcorn ready and enjoy the show..



Well I won't be surprised if there are plans, but I do think it's gonna be difficult in Karnataka- AP can't comment on the state because of the mess


----------



## Parul

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Fenku's hollow lies exposed: @SwAggeR --you were telling me about economic growth or something?
> 
> After failing to meet Modi in Gujarat, Kejriwal posts 17 questions to him
> 
> Question 3: Everywhere you claim that agriculture growth rate in Gujarat is 11 per cent but the same state government says that the agriculture production in Gujarat during 2006-07 stood at Rs 27,815 crore and in 2012-13 the same depreciated to Rs 25,908 crore. This signifies that during your tenure the agriculture growth has declined and the annual agriculture growth stands at -1.18 per cent. Considering all these facts and figures, on what basis do you claim 11 per cent agriculture growth?
> 
> Question 4: More than 2/3rd of the small and medium enterprises in Gujarat have closed down in the past 10 years. We have seen this in Mehsana where 140 units out of 187 have been shut down. Hence, what's your development model? Do you want to close down all the small and medium business units across the nation and give the power to certain corporate families of your choice?
> 
> 
> 
> So BJP pulled you out for field work, bot?




'Flush' Bot! It's congress who pulled you out and the other congressi bot 'Bergs' after the demolition in states election. One bot hasn't been seen since than & other became Apptard Bot.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> @jha How popular is this Ramakirpal Yadav? Will he be of any significance to BJP in the current political equations in Bihar?



Here you go.. 

Ram Kripal Yadav relents to Misa's request, says ready to fight polls



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Well I won't be surprised if there are plans, but I do think it's gonna be difficult in Karnataka- AP can't comment on the state because of the mess



Of course it will be difficult. But Siddu will have to work out of his skn to ensure this does not happen. Is he capable of doing that..? Yes.. Will he be able to do that..? Difficult to say..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

BJP Gets a Boost in TN With PMK, DMDK Joining for Tie-up

Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) in Tamil Nadu got a boost on Thursday with two of its prospective allies
DMDK and PMK declaring that they would enter into negotiations with the saffron party on a day of swift
political developments that saw the two Left parties announcing snapping of ties with AIADMK over seat-
sharing row.
DMDK announced it will forge an alliance for the coming elections and
started parleys with BJP.
"DMDK has decided to contest the elections in alliance and has begun
talks with BJP," a brief party release said.
Though DMDK did not elaborate on the number of seats it would
bargain with BJP and other electoral issues, state BJP unit president
Pon Radhakrishnan said "we are happy DMDK has come out in the
open about the talks it is holding with BJP."
PMK, a party claiming to represent backward Vanniyar community,
authorised its founder S Ramadoss to decide on alliance and in
pursuant to that he announced a panel headed by party president G K
Mani to hold seat-sharing talks with BJP and the two will meet soon.
The Left parties signalled the end of their electoral alliance with
Jayalalithaa-led AIADMK, blaming the ruling party's 'approach'
towards seat-sharing with CPI-M and CPI.
The state secretaries of the two parties, G Ramakrishnan (CPM) and D Pandian (CPI) announced their
intention to face the polls together even as DMK chief M Karunanidhi sent feelers to them to join his party-
led Democratic Progressive Alliance (DPA).
Asked if DMK would invite the two to join DPA, he said " I don't think they should not be invited. We will
accept them if they come," he said.
Meanwhile, his party allotted Chidambaram (SC) constituency to VCK, which seemed to have not gone down
well with the Dalit party as a party activist allegedly try to set
himself ablaze upset over the allotment of only one seat. Karunanidhi flayed the attempt, saying it bordered
on madness.
In the midst of the political churning in the state capital, Jayalalithaa launched the third of her election
rallies in Nagapattinam, slamming Prime Minister Manmohan
Singh for his handshake with Sri Lankan President Mahinda Rajapaksa in Myanmar instead of sending a
'stern' message to stop continuing arrests of fishermen from the state.

BJP Gets a Boost in TN With PMK, DMDK Joining for Tie-up -The New Indian Express

Vijayakanth to ‘captain’ BJP alliance in TN - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

After Karnataka, Tamil Nadu is most likely to become a second BJP power house in the south.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

Neeraj Kumar takes case of Kejru at India today conclave. This is must watch guys 

नीरज कुमार ने ली केजरीवाल पर चुटकी 'ठंड में आए और ठंड में ही चले गए': AAJ TAK: Video

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

All in all a good day for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Third Front disappears faster than it appeared - The Times of India

*Once Kejriwal’s ride, autos are now Modi’s ‘rath’ in Delhi*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Parul said:


> 'Flush' Bot! It's congress who pulled you out and the other congressi bot 'Bergs' after the demolition in states election. One bot hasn't been seen since than & other became Apptard Bot.....


 
Go to your field work bot, you don't wanna miss your bonus.



jha said:


> Here you go..
> 
> Ram Kripal Yadav relents to Misa's request, says ready to fight polls
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it will be difficult. But Siddu will have to work out of his skn to ensure this does not happen. Is he capable of doing that..? Yes.. Will he be able to do that..? Difficult to say..


 
I think Siddu will hold. It's been 'quiet' after a lot of convulsion. And then he's been laying roads and stuff. Doesn't have a big 'talking points', but after the endless bickering between the reddys and yeddy and yeddy revolt, there is calm.



jha said:


> Third Front disappears faster than it appeared - The Times of India
> 
> *Once Kejriwal’s ride, autos are now Modi’s ‘rath’ in Delhi*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

I think the left was being stupid. JJ's gonna win big in 2014, the idea that she's gonna 'share' anything out of the goodness of her heart is silly. Only the commies can be so kooky.


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

I didn't know India Today organizes charters for common man on tight schedules to get to Delhi, else I'd have asked for one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I think the left was being stupid. JJ's gonna win big in 2014, the idea that she's gonna 'share' anything out of the goodness of her heart is silly. Only the commies can be so kooky.



It would be interesting to see how much damage will NDA led by DDMK in TN causes to Jaya's dream of making a clean sweep in TN :popcorn:


----------



## jbond197

He ran away when asked questions about terrorism because all the anti nationals, maiosts, terrorists forms the vote bank of Kejriwal. Osama/Afzal Guru/separatist sympathizer Kamal mitra chinoy, Separatist sympathizer Prashant Bhushan, and Many maoist leaders forms the main leadership of AAP so if you ask them any question on Islamic terrorism, naxalism they run away from the interviews.

Read an old tweet by Kamal mitra chenoy. He is threatening of a backlash for the killing of unarmed OBL. Sick!!


----------



## SMStealth

Parul said:


> I many not come online for a month or 2. I wish when I come back, NaMo is officially our PM. He is the only person today who has the guts to take strong decisions and stand by them. He has no qualms in saying that economic progress should reach all, and has no issues in empowering all sections of the society. _He does not pamper any vote banks and does not believe that one community needs to get special attention over the others_. He is a threat to the anti national parties like the congress, BSP, SP etc who have destroyed all remnants of secularism and democracy in the name of vote bank politics.
> 
> India needs NaMo for better future of the country and citizens.He is the only hope for India now. _Vote for Modi vote for India! _



All the best for your exams & dont worry when you come back to the forum we all will be enjoying the grand victory of NaMo.


----------



## SR-91

jha said:


> Always glad to be proven right..
> 
> WHat if I tell you that Plans are afoot to wipe out Congress completely from South except Kerala..? Modi is a "good friend" for both Jaya and Karunanidhi while Vijaykanth is its ally. Yeddy returns to BJP and Kuaraswamy secretly longs for alliance with BJP ( Devegowda is stubborn, but he has crossed retirement age ). TDP will be ally while YSRC is ready to do business. TRS wants to be CM and BJP may support him.
> 
> Do you see any pattern emerging..? The old slogan of " anyone crossing 180 is secular" still holds true my friend... Just keep your popcorn ready and enjoy the show..




Isnt Jaya in the third front and lately Mamta wooing her for the top job? What is that about bro?



MST said:


> Neeraj Kumar takes case of Kejru at India today conclave. This is must watch guys
> 
> नीरज कुमार ने ली केजरीवाल पर चुटकी 'ठंड में आए और ठंड में ही चले गए': AAJ TAK: Video



that was funny


----------



## Soumitra

SR-91 said:


> Isnt Jaya in the third front and lately Mamta wooing her for the top job? What is that about bro?
> 
> 
> 
> that was funny


I wanted to hear kejru's reply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

Soumitra said:


> I wanted to hear kejru's reply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMStealth

In Indira's image: How Narendra Modi is similar to a Gandhi - Hindustan Times

Interesting & Worth a read


----------



## jha

*Open to doing business with AAP: Congress*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*Metro man E Sreedharan endorses Narendra Modi*

Metro man E Sreedharan endorses Narendra Modi - Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

This kehriwal is nothing but a lie he said there is modi is winning because there is no opppsiotion in gujrat .so now as this aap has come in gujrat he should win all the seats from gujrat.. if he win only 5 seats in gujrat I will leave gujrat and settle in bihar .


----------



## Jason bourne

MNS to target Shiv Sena, skip contest with BJP - The Times of India


----------



## kbd-raaf

So this one post by itself got 5.7Lakh likes on facebook.

Narendra Modi - Timeline Photos | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Ahmedabad bags silver at Shanghai World Expo | Latest News & Updates at DNAIndia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> MNS to target Shiv Sena, skip contest with BJP - The Times of India



This Uddhav is greatest idiot. Does not know where to keep his mouth shut. His falsified ego will now hurt him only.

Modi contesting from Varanasi is almost final - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Watch aajtak wo commissioner chutki le rahe he khujli pe


----------



## jha

CPM to tie up with Jagan's YSR Congress - The Times of India


----------



## Roybot

jha said:


> This Uddhav is greatest idiot. Does not know where to keep his mouth shut. His falsified ego will now hurt him only.
> 
> Modi contesting from Varanasi is almost final - The Times of India



Excellent news, I hope he will improve the condition of Varanasi, the infrastructure, the ghats, the river front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

WTF did I just watch?


----------



## Roybot

kbd-raaf said:


> WTF did I just watch?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Metro man E Sreedharan endorses Narendra Modi - The Economic Times

These are the people who earned trust of people by their hardwork and when they endorse someone, it means something!



kbd-raaf said:


> WTF did I just watch?



Yeah all the AAPtards are sharing this video like crazy!! Who the F made this video?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

BJP thinks small to win over OBCs - The Times of India



kbd-raaf said:


> WTF did I just watch?



This video has potential to drive away some voters from BJP... WTF..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

kbd-raaf said:


> WTF did I just watch?




They should contact Bappi lahri for some good music ....


----------



## ExtraOdinary




----------



## jha

*Mamata to field AAP rebel in east Delhi*
*

Anna Hazare dealt the first blow to Arvind Kejrwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) by throwing his weight behind Mamata Banerjee for the Lok Sabha polls. Now Trinamool Congress plans to field Vinod Kumar Binny — who rebelled against the AAP leadership after winning assembly polls in Delhi — as its contestant from East Delhi parliamentary constituency. 

Binny seems to be obvious Hazare choice as he plans to target AAP in one of its stronghold constituencies. Binny turned rebel after he was not made a minister in the Kejriwal cabinet and was finally ousted from the party. Bitter at the way he parted ways, Binny is expected to go the full length against Rajmohan Gandhi, the AAP candidate in the constituency. 

The announcement of Binny's name along with all the six other TMC candidates in Delhi is expected to be made on March 12 at the joint rally of Mamata and Hazare at the Ramlila Grounds here. Binny's contest will also be against Congress MP and former Delhi CM's son Sandeep Dikshit. 

Mamata and Hazare will also hold a joint rally in Narendra Modi's domain in Ahmedabad on March 20, with TMC planning to put up candidates in Gujarat. The state is also a key area that Kejriwal is looking at to spoil Modi's game on his home turf. 

A two-time councillor, Binny contested the 2013 Delhi assembly elections from east Delhi. He was earlier with BJP and won his second municipal election as an independent. He had emerged as AAP's poster boy as one of the very few politically experienced candidates of the party which showcased his model of mohalla sabhas as an excellent example of 'swaraj'. 

The first rift between Binny and the party emerged towards the end of December when Kejriwal announced his cabinet. Binny made his displeasure amply clear and it took two senior AAP members to placate him. While this first sign of dissent was brushed under the carpet, another fissure showed up when Binny was denied a Lok Sabha ticket. 
*


----------



## Soumitra

Why Supreme Court thinks BJP, Congress can govern Delhi together | NDTV.com


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

jbond197 said:


>



Arey you have to look good in front of TV cameras

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Soumitra said:


> Arey you have to look good in front of TV cameras



Lol, BJP office pe pathar fekne bhi pooray makeup ke saath gayi thi. Woh to Ambani ki Delhi Police ne water canons marke sara makeup ka beda gark kar diya..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Le beta jee.. Ee to ekdum ulta ho gaya.. Humne to socha hi nahin tha ... 

Ram Kripal Yadav has resigned from RJD and is up for grabs. All parties are requested to bid wisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Le beta jee.. Ee to ekdum ulta ho gaya.. Humne to socha hi nahin tha ...
> 
> Ram Kripal Yadav has resigned from RJD and is up for grabs. All parties are requested to bid wisely.



Please not in BJP for god sake..


----------



## Soumitra

*Third Front disappears faster than it appeared*

NEW DELHI: The much-touted Third Front has disintegrated faster than it came together. The photo-op that the group presented barely two weeks ago now looks from a different era. 

*After Jayalalithaa's AIADMK, Naveen Patnaik's Biju Janata Dal (BJD) and even JD(S) look set to break ranks. Asom Gana Parishad, which had skipped the last meeting, says it would weigh its options before making any commitment to the non-Congress, non-BJP front.* 

It seems even the Samajwadi Party is keeping its options open. In the last fifteen years, Mulayam Singh has changed stance more often than any other political party and abandoned Left on several occasions. 

*This is how a senior Left leader reasoned out the latest political developments: "The last fifteen years have seen Congress and BJP-led alliances running stable governments at the Centre. On the other hand, memories of 1977 Janata experiment, VP Singh government of 1989 and Deve Gowda government of 1996 are associated with unstable governments. 

In the changed political scenario, regional parties want a favourable central government. All this has put the idea of Third Front under strain. But Indian politics needs to come out of it bipolar fixation."* 

Four Left parties, as one top political cartoonist said, are the only ones left in the lurch. Prime movers of the Third Front — CPM, CPI, RSP and FB — are finding it hard not only to expand the umbrella but even draw allies in several states. The Tamil Nadu story is well-known. In Karnataka possible alliance with JD (S) is in jeopardy and in Odisha, it is unlikely that the ruling BJD will give any seat to CPM. BJD might give one seat — Jagatsinghpur — to CPI since it has a sitting MP from the constituency.

In Andhra Pradesh, CPI and CPM — on opposite sides of the spectrum — are still hunting for allies. CPM expects an alliance with Jagan Mohan Reddy's YSR Congress while CPI is looking towards Telugu Desam Party. 

CPI's D Raja is still hopeful. "We did not to call it any front. Coming together of non-Congress, non-BJP parties is a process. It will take time. May be many of the parties are not willing to change their programmes and policies. It is their problem."

Third Front disappears faster than it appeared - The Times of India


----------



## Jason bourne

BREAKING NEWS

Jaylalita has decied to join NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Jaylalita has decied to join NDA.



lmao, I feel sorry for the third fronters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> lmao, I feel sorry for the third fronters.



and i feel sorry for Pappu ki Mata ji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*Muzaffarnagar riots: 10 Muslim leaders charged by SIT*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jha said:


> *Muzaffarnagar riots: 10 Muslim leaders charged by SIT*


The development came even as the *UP government had in January moved to withdraw cases related to riots against the Muslim leaders with the law ministry *seeking report from district authorities, which were understood to be not in favour of such a step.

And these sale harami log talk about Secularism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

And the stunt continues...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/442207227063971842
Delhi Group is the biggest obstacle in BJP... Madhu Kishwar might just be right...

@ Andhraites.. Comment Please..

Actor Pawan Kalyan’s political foray on March 14 - The Times of India

Another Chiranjeevi gimmick..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

jbond197 said:


>



Heyyi please dont spread false news, what's this newspaper, what's the source......defaming an honest lady at the cost of votes. CHEAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Jason bourne said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Jaylalita has decied to join NDA.



any news link ? 

BTW how many seats it will add to NDA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

chak de INDIA said:


> any news link ?
> 
> BTW how many seats it will add to NDA ?



No news links so far. Likely just a rumour for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

The person who smeared ink on Yogendra yadav's face is an AAP worker ...his name is *Sagar Bhandari*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

Very sad incident. Please stop this ink politics.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

People shouting "Modi Modi" at AK's amdavad rally 



fiji said:


> Very sad incident. Please stop this ink politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> People shouting "Modi Modi" at AK's amdavad rally



Bhai ye ghatna kab ho gayi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ExtraOdinary said:


> People shouting "Modi Modi" at AK's amdavad rally



I wouldn't be surprise if they did it themselves. AAPtards are attention whores, and they would swoop to any levels to get a bit of air time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PoKeMon




----------



## ExtraOdinary

Roybot said:


> I wouldn't be surprise if they did it themselves. AAPtards are attention whores, and they would swoop to any levels to get a bit of air time.










chak de INDIA said:


> Bhai ye ghatna kab ho gayi ?


aaj dopahar, they started accusing BJP, but turns out it was an AAP worker, guy got beaten up and is hospitalized

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

ExtraOdinary said:


>



Called it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

I've just come online to share few Pics from Chai pe Charcha:


















I'll email more pics to PDF member and ask him to share here.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jbond197

Roybot said:


> I wouldn't be surprise if they did it themselves. AAPtards are attention whores, and they would swoop to any levels to get a bit of air time.



Yupp, they have planned a drama a day from now till election dates. They have no other way to get media attention. As of now only paid media Aajtak/India Today group is covering them, providing them Chartered flights but no one else is falling for Kejriwal tactics. Out of desperation, these folks are up to such low level stupid things.

No one else can do it as there is nothing for BJP or others to gain out of it. All in all, this is a cheap publicity stunt. A new day, a new drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

fiji said:


> Heyyi please dont spread false news, what's this newspaper, what's the source......defaming an honest lady at the cost of votes. CHEAP!



Shazia ilmi and honest..seriously!! That lady was caught on tape agreeing to take illegal cash donations. After Kejriwal CM tenure, she used a well known survey agency (Transperancy International) name to get cheap publicity by claiming corruption has fallen down in Delhi. Then couple of days back she paraded 400 AAP gundas to BJP headquarters without any Election commission's permission against election code of conduct and ransacked/destroyed the property and then went on to claim innocence in front of media. Yeah, yeah she is so honest. If you want to know more about her honesty ask her mother and brother.

The news I quoted is there in media/social media everywhere. Google around you will find it.


----------



## blood

Marxist said:


> *Metro man E Sreedharan endorses Narendra Modi*
> 
> Metro man E Sreedharan endorses Narendra Modi - Financial Express


kiran bedi - showed us how powerful can a women be 
narayan murthy - gave us infosys / made us realise you don't have to travel to USA to be successful 
ratan tata - gave us a brand like tata / business leader / taught us business is not just about making money
lata mangeshkar - taught us what is melody 
sreedharan - gave us metro, infrastructure , an honest civil servant 

why is that all these great nationalists are supporting narendra modi ? 
down judge him by the prism of 2002 or what ignorant boot lickers say , he is much more than that ! 

if you can give 60 years to a ch#tiya family , why not give this guy 60 months !
if he dosen't perform then vote him out.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GreenFoe

BJP officially boycotts NDTV

Press : Boycott of NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Must say AAP is giving sleepless nights to Modi Bhakts....


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Must say AAP is giving sleepless nights to Modi Bhakts....


Yes i was worried some days ago not now :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/442307751214317569

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> Yes i was worried some days ago not now :|



But the reaction of Modi Bhakts in the recent past say otherwise...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

The_Showstopper said:


> But the reaction of *Modi **Bhakts *in the recent past say otherwise...


bhai zakir  
@Parul @chak de INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

The_Showstopper said:


> Must say AAP is giving sleepless nights to Modi Bhakts....


Arey bhai everyone gets good night sleep after watching 24/7 nautanki, this is better than comedy central

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> But the reaction of Modi Bhakts in the recent past say otherwise...



They are making fun,maybe some are worried also as you said but actually not much excitement for aap on ground ,except the birla empire that promotes it :|

Congress release First list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> They are making fun,maybe some are worried also as you said but actually not much excitement for aap on ground ,except the birla empire that promotes it :|



Well only time will tell if AAP has made any gains or not but looking at the last 5-10 pages of this thread, one can definitely say that "You can love or hate, but can't ignore them"



GreenFoe said:


> Congress release First list



Congress is fighting a lost cause...


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> Must say AAP is giving sleepless nights to Modi Bhakts....



Probably it is giving sleepless nights to all the terrorist loving mullahs that is why all of them have jumped the rope from Congress to AAP. Both parties got anti nationals and terrorist sympathizers and that works well for those mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Well only time will tell if AAP has made any gains or not but looking at the last 5-10 pages of this thread, one can definitely say that "You can love or hate, but can't ignore them"
> 
> 
> 
> Congress is fighting a lost cause...



Nobody can ignore tv drama in this age :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> Probably it is giving sleepless nights to all the terrorist loving mullahs that is why all of them have jumped the rope from Congress to AAP. Both parties got anti nationals and terrorist sympathizers and that works well for those mullahs.



LOL another Sanghi troll who lost his mental balance at the very mention of AAP and AK and they say they are enjoying the "nautanki"



GreenFoe said:


> Nobody can ignore tv drama in this age :|



Good for them...


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Congress is fighting a lost cause...



love it or hate it ,congress knows how to win or at least succeed in polls ,we saw how it won AP and Maharashtra :|

Anyways,some candidates may give tough fight else congress name is a baggage .


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL another Sanghi troll who lost his mental balance at the very mention of AAP and AK and they say they are enjoying the "nautanki"



another Mullah, Congress deserter AAPtard.. Pissing off at the mention of Namo and in the shock calling anyone and everyone Sanghi troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

Shameful act by NDTV. Just response by BJP. 12 years of malicious reporting .. Let them do it for 2 more months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> another Mullah, Congress deserter AAPtard.. Pissing off at the mention of Namo and in the shock calling anyone and everyone Sanghi troll.


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


>


I was talking about terrorist sympathizer mullahs and this AAPtard got pain in his @ss. It tell a lot about him.

But any ways who cares.. get lost. Shoo..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blood

45'22' said:


> bhai zakir
> @Parul @chak de INDIA



kitne fake account kholega yeh fekh zakir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> I was talking about terrorist sympathizer mullahs and this AAPtard got pain in his @ss. It tell a lot about him.
> 
> But any ways who cares.. get lost. Shoo..



I did not address you nor mentioned you but you came out of no where barking all the way. So its time to shoo you away  and please don't come back and  (bark)


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> I did not address you or mention but you came out of no where barking all the way. So its time to shoo you away  and please don't come back and  (bark)



Yeah, I saw a mad dog barking a few page back so had to reply back but the dog got madder when my point went against terrorist sympathizers. My advice to such terrorist supporting mad dogs, your days are numbered. Find a hole to hide!!



blood said:


> kitne fake account kholega yeh fekh zakir



He is not Bhai Zakir. Bhai Zakir is a very nationalist and nice person. This guy is illegal Bangladeshis, Afzal Guru and Kasab sympathizer. Have seen enough of him before so know very well where it hurts him the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> Yeah, I saw a mad dog barking so had to reply but the dog got mad when my point went against terrorist sympathizers. My advice to such terrorist supporting mad dogs, your days are numbered. Go hide in your holes!!



Go learn vocabulary (not from Sanghi Library) and come back if you have something meaningful to say else I am done with you


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> Go learn vocabulary (not from Sanghi Library) and come back if you have something meaningful to say else I am done with you



Achcha Bhai seekh lunga. Chal Aagay bad!! Terrorist sympathizer se to Sanghi bhalay!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jbond197 said:


> I was talking about terrorist sympathizer mullahs and this AAPtard got pain in his @ss. It tell a lot about him.
> 
> But any ways who cares.. get lost. Shoo..



As Modi's victory begins to look certain, they start coming out of the wood work  ......... my advice is to enjoy their discomfort.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> Achcha Bhai seekh lunga. Chal Aagay bad!! Terrorist sympathizer se to Sanghi bhalay!!!



OK cool your heels now... Enough of editing and improving your reply...


----------



## jbond197

Manvantaratruti said:


> As Modi's victory begins to look certain, they start coming out of the wood work  ......... my advice is to enjoy their discomfort.


Had long debate regarding illegal Bangladeshis with him before and he used to support Congress back then. Now I saw him supporting AAP that probably is because AAP wants to give Indian nationality to illegal Bangladeshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blood

jbond197 said:


> Yeah, I saw a mad dog barking a few page back so had to reply but the dog got madder when my point went against terrorist sympathizers. My advice to such terrorist supporting mad dogs, your days are numbered. Go hide in your holes!!
> 
> 
> *
> He is not Bhai Zakir. Bhai Zakir a very nationalist and nice person.* This guy is illegal Bangladeshis, Afzal Guru and Kasab sympathizer.


he use to be good , 
i use to respect him untill he started spreading some bs and lies on some other threads just to push his agenda here , and it was not about modi , i don't hate him for being a congress supporter bcz no matter hw much i hate them they are my fellow citizens , its about fooling people by spreading lies, 
like for example on some other thread he was spreading some bs that hindus were responsible for sikh riots and not congress.


----------



## jiki

jha said:


> Shameful act by NDTV. Just response by BJP. 12 years of malicious reporting .. Let them do it for 2 more months.


Sir can plz explain what happned with NDTV may be i missed dat part and one more thing why the hell this lady Susma and murli are doing these kind of stuff now........


----------



## jbond197

blood said:


> he use to be good ,
> i use to respect him untill he started spreading some bs and lies on some other threads just to push his agenda here , and it was not about modi , i don't hate him for being a congress supporter bcz no matter hw much i hate them they are my fellow citizens , its about fooling people by spreading lies,
> like for example on some other thread he was spreading some bs that hindus were responsible for sikh riots and not congress.



I know but that is because he strongly support Congress and the party is losing badly this time. Stll you can not compare him with this guy. I have debated with this guy before and he always appears in all anti Indian debates and supporting anti nationals just because they are follower of his religion Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Modi Bhakts keep dreaming and build replicas


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fakir kutte ki dum kabhi seedha nahi hoga . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper

LOL Now some Feku Bhakts would judge my nationality and patriotism...


----------



## Soumitra

GreenFoe said:


> BJP officially boycotts NDTV
> 
> Press : Boycott of NDTV


What happened? What was the fake tweet?


----------



## Roybot

jbond197 said:


> Had long debate regarding illegal Bangladeshis with him before and he used to support Congress back then. Now I saw him supporting AAP that probably is because AAP wants to give Indian nationality to illegal Bangladeshis.



AAP supporters (the ones online) are just Congress supporters in disguise, I wouldn't worry too much about em.



Soumitra said:


> What happened? What was the fake tweet?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## blood

jbond197 said:


> I know but that is because he strongly support Congress and the party is losing badly this time. Stll you can not compare him with this guy. I have debated with this guy before and he always appears in all anti Indian debates and supporting anti nationals just because they are follower of his religion Islam.



i am ready to forget everything if he doesn't repeat it , i very rarely make it personal with a congress supporter. 
and you know we have many talibani dogs in our country , the above one is a nice example 
the best reply you can give to these people is get more and more votes for modi , give him a victory which no one would have imagined , only that will help us in tackling these mullah lovers.


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> fakir kutte ki dum kabhi seedha nahi hoga . . .



he is like one of those floating nuggets. No matter how many times you flush 'em.. they still keep floating about! 



Roybot said:


>




wow... this is really naughty of NDTV! even media channels are on panic mode & doing crazy things to save sinking ship called Congress!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

*AK in Gujarat....*


----------



## blood

someone needs to screw ndtv badly


----------



## The_Showstopper

The language used by these Sanghi trolls just show their civility. Anyways carry on patting each other's back and console each other when it is needed.


----------



## Marxist

So Muhammad Kaif to contest from Phulpur (UP).....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blood

The_Showstopper said:


> The language used by these Sanghi trolls just show their civility. Anyways carry on patting each other's back and console each other when it is needed.


i hope you won't blow yourself if modi wins

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Who is BJP fielding against Nandan Nilekani???


----------



## blood

Android said:


> Who is BJP fielding against Nilekani???


ananth kumar ...actually it is his strong hold , he has not lost there for many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

blood said:


> i hope you won't blow yourself if modi wins



Don't worry I won't but you guys are already going nuts over AK challenging Feku on his home turf...

LOL So much for your "confidence"


----------



## drunken-monke

Jitana chahe kud lo Bandar ke party walo aur unke support walo.... Modi ke PM banega ye Vishwas nahi yakin hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jiki

Jason bourne boss what is really going in gujrat. Is khjli really gaining some ground or jus a political gimmick.
actually AAp tards are posting pics of large turnout to his rally, how much authentic is that ?
Moreover there is speculation is there that Congress has sponsored his total gujarat visit.


----------



## Jason bourne

jiki said:


> Jason bourne boss what is really going in gujrat. Is khjli really gaining some ground or jus a political gimmick.
> actually AAp tards are posting pics of large turnout to his rally, how much authentic is that ?
> Moreover there is speculation is there that Congress has sponsored his total gujarat visit.




Nothing to worry AAP is not gonna win single seat in gujrat .In bigger cities they will loose their deposits  same case in rajsthan .


----------



## Jason bourne

Ashok Jirawala, Pithdiwala, Usmani and dozens of other Surat Congress leaders join BJP 

Ashok Jirawala, Pithdiwala and other office bearers from Surat Congress join BJP - YouTube Twitter / DeshGujarat: Ashok Jirawala, Pithdiwala, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

AAP seems to be denting already depleting Congress's votebank. The support Congress leaders are lending to AAP these days must have brought smiles to BJP leaders' face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> So Muhammad Kaif to contest from Phulpur (UP).....



Does he still have takers in UP?


----------



## Jason bourne

From this pic u can guess how much crowd was there actually ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

@JanjaWeed Nandan Nilekani in South Bangalore. It's been a BJP bastion since the early 90s. But it's full of middle/upper middle class Bangaloreans(and lots of techies at that). Nilekani's credentials are sure to draw a lot of voters away from BJP there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> Does he still have takers in UP?



He is contesting from congress party its a proof in it self no one has taken him  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> From this pic u can guess how much crowd was there actually ...


exotic jeev jantu ko dekhne bheed lag hi jaati hai !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

An old tweet by paid media outlet NDTV and today they attributed a fake tweet to Sushma Swaraj.. Looks like their owner is so badly rattled by the trends that they are resorting to such cheap tactics.

What a shame!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Yeh kya Bakchodi hai?! Kab sudhrenge humare log?






After Sonia, now there is a Narendra Modi Temple in Bhagwanpur, UP. 

NaMo namah - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Liar Kejriwal -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Yeh kya Bakchodi hai?! Kab sudhrenge humare log?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Sonia, now there is a Narendra Modi Temple in Bhagwanpur, UP.
> 
> NaMo namah - The Hindu


kya bakchodi hai ye ... 
humne nahi sudharna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Indischer said:


> Yeh kya Bakchodi hai?! Kab sudhrenge humare log?
> 
> 
> After Sonia, now there is a Narendra Modi Temple in Bhagwanpur, UP.
> 
> NaMo namah - The Hindu



This is sick.. But then there is no shortage of dumb @sses in the country..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

jbond197 said:


> This is sick.. But then there is no shortage of dumb @sses in the country..





ranjeet said:


> kya bakchodi hai ye ...
> humne nahi sudharna.



If they want Narendra Modi to win, they ought to join BJP and volunteer for Party Work. Sitting in an obscure temple and worshipping his image(and what a horrid one at that!) just goes to show their grasp of Democratic process.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> If they want Narendra Modi to win, they ought to join BJP and volunteer for Party Work. Sitting in an obscure temple and worshipping his image(and what a horrid one at that!) just goes to show their grasp of Democratic process.


This is called art of a$$ licking.


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> @JanjaWeed Nandan Nilekani in South Bangalore. It's been a BJP bastion since the early 90s. But it's full of middle/upper middle class Bangaloreans(and lots of techies at that). Nilekani's credentials are sure to draw a lot of voters away from BJP there.



It can be argued either way...'cause of the urban affluent middle & upper class, one can expect them to vote for greater cause rather than to an individual. Educated & tech-savvy affluent people in India are mostly pro-Modi. This factor may come in to play as well! 



Jason bourne said:


> He is contesting from congress party its a proof in it self no one has taken him  )



Congress party has given ticket to some Bhojpuri & oriya movie stars as well. Looks like they are banking on popular faces rather than able candidates. Just goes to show how granted they take people in these kinda backward states!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## majesticpankaj

^^^^^^ root ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

majesticpankaj said:


> ^^^^^^ root ???


jadd se koshish kar rahe hai trolling ki ... let them do it .. kyon haste ho !!!


----------



## jbond197

@The_Showstopper this is for you. This should make your day after all one party is so willing to help your illegal brothers.









majesticpankaj said:


> ^^^^^^ root ???



Don't laugh this was an expose done by AAP certified greatest journalist of the century, Ashutosh!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> @The_Showstopper this is for you. This should make your day after all one party is so willing to help your illegal brothers.



LOLZ Why don't you post the complete video instead of posting just a clip? And what about the below image?


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> It can argued either way...'cause of the urban affluent middle & upper class, one can expect them to vote for greater cause rather than to an individual. Educated & tech-savvy affluent people in India are mostly pro-Modi. This factor may come in to play as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Congress party has given ticket to some Bhojpuri & oriya movie stars as well. Looks like they are banking on popular faces rather than able candidates. Just goes to how granted they take people in these kinda backward states!



That's equally possible. But the current BJP MP there, Ananth Kumar, also faces an anti-incumbency sentiment amongst the vote base(He's the MP since 1996). Do you know who the JD(S) candidate is? Rakshita.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> LOLZ Why don't you post the complete video instead of posting just a clip? And what about the below image?



In the whole video, there is further claims to give Indian nationality to your illegal brothers who have lived in India more than 5 years. Bloody traitors!!

a) Do you know the difference between coming legally and infiltration?
b) If Hindus come running from Islamic terrorists then definitely one need to help.
c) Muslims got their desired land in 1947 and they happily left and on the way they killed many families. They are unwelcome in India now in any form. Period!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> In the whole video, there is further claims to give Indian nationality to your illegal brothers who have lived in India more than 5 years. Bloody traitors!!
> 
> a) Do you know the difference between coming legally and infiltration?
> b) If Hindus come running from Islamic terrorists then definitely one need to help.
> c) Muslims got their desired land in 1947 and they left. They are unwelcome in any form. Period!!!!



So why don't you post the complete video then. So did these Bangladeshis got visas to enter India or are they also pole vaulters? Source please?

Please do have a look at the below news...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> That's equally possible. But the current BJP MP there, Ananth Kumar, also faces an anti-incumbency sentiment amongst the vote base(He's the MP since 1996). Do you know who the JD(S) candidate is? Rakshita.


lol.. Bangaloreans are really spoiled for choice. A politician, a entrepreneur & a movie actress!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> That's equally possible. But the current BJP MP there, Ananth Kumar, also faces an anti-incumbency sentiment amongst the vote base(He's the MP since 1996). Do you know who the JD(S) candidate is? Rakshita.


is she the one ??


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> is she the one ??


Yeah. She's 'shaping up' into another Amma now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Yeah. She's 'shaping up' into another Amma now.


Amma is sweating it out on her pre poll exercises knowing very well there's not even a Slim chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Fakir kutte ki dum abhi tak yaha pe troll kar raha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Narendra Modi may contest from Varanasi and Ahmebadad East, LK Advani from Gandhinagar - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jbond197 said:


> Had long debate regarding illegal Bangladeshis with him before and he used to support Congress back then. Now I saw him supporting AAP that probably is because AAP wants to give Indian nationality to illegal Bangladeshis.



He has 'Tipu Sultan" as his avatar  ........ what were your expecting ?

A lot of closet muslim extremist have jumped to the AAP wagon after hearing and seeing Rahul vinci make an *** of himself. This is a temporary jump, they will soon revert back to congress.



The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Now some Feku Bhakts would judge my nationality and patriotism...



LOL. Nobody is judging your patriotism and nationality, only your muslim extremist mindset and your fear of hindus. 



Indischer said:


> Yeh kya Bakchodi hai?! Kab sudhrenge humare log?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Sonia, now there is a Narendra Modi Temple in Bhagwanpur, UP.
> 
> NaMo namah - The Hindu



Why is the concept of building a shrine to your heroes such a shocker ? Its not as if it does not happen anywhere else in the world.

Kindly blaming the rest of India for your narrow view and thinking.









































Kindly do not use such global phenomena's (rape for eg.) to blame Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Muzaffarnagar riots: 10 Muslim leaders chargesheeted by SIT

These are from BSP, SP, Congress leaders..They provoked crowds by inflammatory speeches in the very first Muslim Panchayat following which there were communal riots in Muzaffarnagar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jbond197 said:


> Muzaffarnagar riots: 10 Muslim leaders chargesheeted by SIT
> 
> These are from BSP, SP, Congress leaders..They provoked crowds by inflammatory speeches in the very first Muslim Panchayat following which there were communal riots on Muzaffarnagar.



LOL. Yet as per popular 'secular' media narrative its BJP and Amit shah who started the riots.  ..........and the charges so far had only been made against the two BJP leaders by the 'secular' SP and Netaji

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Cong LS nominee from Bhind Bhagirath Prasad joins BJP - Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

a big LOL..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL. Nobody is judging your patriotism and nationality, only your muslim extremist mindset and your fear of hindus.



You seem to have problem comprehending english language which surely is one of your Feku's trait. Please take a look at the below posts of your fellow troll



jbond197 said:


> Yeah, I saw a mad dog barking a few page back so had to reply back but the dog got madder when my point went against terrorist sympathizers. My advice to such *terrorist supporting mad dogs*, your days are numbered. Find a hole to hide!!
> 
> He is not Bhai Zakir. Bhai Zakir is a very nationalist and nice person. *This guy is illegal Bangladeshis, Afzal Guru and Kasab sympathizer*. Have seen enough of him before so know very well where it hurts him the most.
> 
> I know but that is because he strongly support Congress and the party is losing badly this time. Stll you can not compare him with this guy. I have debated with this guy before and he always appears in all anti Indian debates and *supporting anti nationals* just because they are follower of his religion Islam.




Anyways what can I expect from a guy who has a fake pic of his master as his profile picture... No wonder he is called *FEKU*


----------



## kaykay

Congress Bhind's LS candidate Bhagirath Prasad Joins BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Lok Sabha polls: Raj Thackeray fields candidates; to support Modi for PM's post

MUMBAI: In a significant political move, MNS chief Raj Thackeray on Sunday announced candidates for the Lok Sabha polls and also declared his party's support for BJP's prime ministerial nominee Narendra Modi.

*"We will contest the Lok Sabha elections. I will show my party's strength during the elections. We will support Narendra Modi for the PM's post. Modi should become the Prime Minister of the country," said Raj addressing his party workers on the eighth foundation day of the Maharashtra Navnirman Sena (MNS) at the Shanmukhananda hall here.*

BJP has also welcomed the move by the MNS. The announcement by Raj comes days after former BJP chief Nitin Gadkari had met him at a five-star hotel, requesting him not to field candidates for the general elections.

Gadkari had asked the MNS chief not to field his nominees to avoid division in vote against Congress.

The MNS-Sena combat will take place in six Lok Sabha constituencies, including three in Mumbai. Raj Thackeray announced the list at a party conclave in Mumbai on Sunday on the occasion of the MNS's eighth anniversary.

MNS's Bala Nandgaonkar will take on Sena's Arvind Sawant in Mumbai south. Congress's Milind Deora and AAP's Meera Sanyal are the other two candidates.

In Mumbai south-central, the MNS's Aditya Shirodkar will contest against Rahul Shewale of the Sena. Congress MP Eknath Gaekwad is in the fray as well.

Actor-director Mahesh Manjrekar is the MNS nominee against Sena veteran Gajanan Kirtikar, Congress MP Gurudas Kamat and Mayank Gandhi of AAP. In Kalyan-Dombivli, MNS candidate Rajiv Patil will contest against Shrikant Shinde of the Sena.

*The MNS has skipped the Mumbai north-east and the Mumbai north-west constituencies, which are BJP seats.* There are indications that the party may field Pravin Darekar, MLA, or his brother, corporator Prakash Darekar from Mumbai North, from where BJP's Gopal Shetty is contesting against Congress MP Snajay Nirupam, sources said.

The second, and final, list of MNS candidates will be announced in a day or two, Thackeray said.

Notably, not only Gadkari, but even his close aides Ashish Shelar and Vinod Tawde had met Raj at his residence Krushna Kunj on Friday.

The MNS chief has said that he would soon inform about his first public rally, where he would reply to all the criticism he faced in the last few days (apparently over his meeting with Gadkari).

Lok Sabha polls: Raj Thackeray fields candidates; to support Modi for PM's post - The Times of India


----------



## The_Showstopper

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL. Yet as per popular 'secular' media narrative its BJP and Amit shah who started the riots.  ..........and the charges so far had only been made against the two BJP leaders by the 'secular' SP and Netaji



Did you say two ??? Another Feku claim by Sanghi troll falls flat....

A Special Investigation Team has filed its first charge sheet in the Muzaffarnagar riots *against 11 accused, including BJP MLAs Suresh Rana and Bhartendu Singh*.

*Former block Pramukh Virender Singh, local BJP leader Subhash Baliyan, Umesh, Malik, Yogender, Sachin, Ravinder Kala and two others were also named in the charge sheet.*

Source: Muzaffarnagar riots: charge sheet against 2 BJP MLAs - The Hindu


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> he is like one of those floating nuggets. No matter how many times you flush 'em.. they still keep floating about!



But that seems to be a natural "asset" of your fellow trolls...


----------



## JanjaWeed

The_Showstopper said:


> But that seems to be a natural "asset" of your fellow trolls...


flusshhhh...


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> flusshhhh...



Ahhh but you are still floating...


----------



## JanjaWeed

The_Showstopper said:


> Ahhh but you are still floating...


aahh... you would know about that.. wouldn't you my little tweedle...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> aahh... you would know about that.. wouldn't you my little tweedle...



That's your obvious trait. Isn't it?


----------



## Nair saab

Soumitra said:


> Lok Sabha polls: Raj Thackeray fields candidates; to support Modi for PM's post
> 
> MUMBAI: In a significant political move, MNS chief Raj Thackeray on Sunday announced candidates for the Lok Sabha polls and also declared his party's support for BJP's prime ministerial nominee Narendra Modi.
> 
> *"We will contest the Lok Sabha elections. I will show my party's strength during the elections. We will support Narendra Modi for the PM's post. Modi should become the Prime Minister of the country," said Raj addressing his party workers on the eighth foundation day of the Maharashtra Navnirman Sena (MNS) at the Shanmukhananda hall here.*
> 
> BJP has also welcomed the move by the MNS. The announcement by Raj comes days after former BJP chief Nitin Gadkari had met him at a five-star hotel, requesting him not to field candidates for the general elections.
> 
> Gadkari had asked the MNS chief not to field his nominees to avoid division in vote against Congress.
> 
> The MNS-Sena combat will take place in six Lok Sabha constituencies, including three in Mumbai. Raj Thackeray announced the list at a party conclave in Mumbai on Sunday on the occasion of the MNS's eighth anniversary.
> 
> MNS's Bala Nandgaonkar will take on Sena's Arvind Sawant in Mumbai south. Congress's Milind Deora and AAP's Meera Sanyal are the other two candidates.
> 
> In Mumbai south-central, the MNS's Aditya Shirodkar will contest against Rahul Shewale of the Sena. Congress MP Eknath Gaekwad is in the fray as well.
> 
> Actor-director Mahesh Manjrekar is the MNS nominee against Sena veteran Gajanan Kirtikar, Congress MP Gurudas Kamat and Mayank Gandhi of AAP. In Kalyan-Dombivli, MNS candidate Rajiv Patil will contest against Shrikant Shinde of the Sena.
> 
> *The MNS has skipped the Mumbai north-east and the Mumbai north-west constituencies, which are BJP seats.* There are indications that the party may field Pravin Darekar, MLA, or his brother, corporator Prakash Darekar from Mumbai North, from where BJP's Gopal Shetty is contesting against Congress MP Snajay Nirupam, sources said.
> 
> The second, and final, list of MNS candidates will be announced in a day or two, Thackeray said.
> 
> Notably, not only Gadkari, but even his close aides Ashish Shelar and Vinod Tawde had met Raj at his residence Krushna Kunj on Friday.
> 
> The MNS chief has said that he would soon inform about his first public rally, where he would reply to all the criticism he faced in the last few days (apparently over his meeting with Gadkari).
> 
> Lok Sabha polls: Raj Thackeray fields candidates; to support Modi for PM's post - The Times of India


RAJ has tried Brilliantly batting for Modiji...

This would ultimately result into BJP-SS losing vote...

I must say nothing to cheer for BJP here... If Raj had didnt support modiji his party would have routed in election not wining even 2-3 seats...

Now his this move will galvanize his carders and eat into BJP-SS vote share...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

The_Showstopper said:


> That's your obvious trait. Isn't it?


aah.,.. good that you recognised yourself moron... now get back to your hole & create some more IDs. You never know how long this one is going to last!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> aah.,.. good that you recognised yourself moron... now get back to hole & create some more IDs. You never know how long this one is going to last!



The last resort of f@cktards like you is to abuse. LOL Carry on, can't really expect a better response from Sanghi trolls. Multiple ID's? I am not one of you so don't expect these antics from me.


----------



## Roybot

Cut it out fellas, no need to get personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

The_Showstopper said:


> The last resort of f@cktards like you is to abuse. LOL Carry on, can't really expect a better response from Sanghi trolls. Multiple ID's? I am not one of you so don't expect these antics from me.



Get back to your day job of poster chipkawing moron. Afterall you have hardly couple of months left to make the most of it. Get on with it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=460234590769547


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> Get back to your day job of poster chipkawing moron. Afterall you have hardly couple of months left to make the most of it. Get on with it...



LOLZ As I told you earlier I am not one of you so don't expect these antics from me. So enjoy abusing as is always done by Sanghi trolls and then party


----------



## fsayed

*Rebellion brewing in BJP against Modi*
Posted by :kamayani bali mahabal On : March 9, 2014
0
Category:Uncategorized

Tags:advani, BJP, Modi, suchma swaraj

* ADVANI, SUSHMA, JOSHI BLOW THE FIRST BUGLE*
*By SEEMA MUSTAFA, at thecitizen.in*

Fri Mar 07, 2014




*NEW DELHI: *A high powered rebellion is cutting into the Bharatiya Janata Party, with top leaders L.K.Advani, Sushma Swaraj andMurli Manohar Joshi amongst those questioning prime ministerial candidateNarendra Modi’s style and substance in more ways than one. The RSS and other leaders are stepping in to intervene but the confrontation is only building into what could become an open fight.

Varanasi has become a seat of conflict, with sitting MP and veteran BJP leader Murli Manohar Joshi holding on to his seat even asModi and his supporters work to wrest it away. Joshi who has been visiting Varanasi more in the last few weeks than in the last five years, plastered the entire city with his posters to make it clear to the electorate that he was still the BJP candidate. In a counter move, Modi’s supporters clearly encouraged by Man Friday Amit Shah have put up huge posters and boards across the city, asking people to sign in favour ofModi. They said they will collect five lakh signatures in the next few days and send it to the party bosses to ensure that Modi contests the elections from Varanasi.

The BJP is supporting Modi on this and efforts are already underway to persuade Joshi to return to his old constituency Kanpur. But till last heard, the old leader was not biting Modi’s bullet, and insisting on retaining his constituency.

Sushma Swaraj has also openly attacked the BJP decision to bring in the BSR Congress in Karnataka. She has written to the party president Rajnath Singh, even as the letter was ‘leaked’ to the media, opposing the merger of the mining BellaryReddy brothers into the BJP after they had left on corruption charges to float their own political party. Sushma Swaraj has also found fault with the BJP’s decision to ally with the Haryana Janhit Congress and thereby legitimise the inclusion of Venod Sharma, father of Manu Sharma who is in jail in the Jessica Lal murder case.


The letter opposing the decisions by Swaraj, makes it apparent that the BJP president is no longer consulting the top leaders of the party who were not just the decision makers just a few years ago, but also the chief campaigners for the party. Most of them are now left twiddling their thumbs, learning of important decisions through state leaders or the media. Sushma Swaraj’s decision to go public was prompted by the last.
There is no backing off by whosoever is taking the decisions in the party on this, only an effort to sit down with Sushma Swaraj and convince her of the necessity of allying with the questionable individuals and their parties in Karnataka and Haryana.

Modi ignored Advani’s comments in the meeting, and also seems to be ignoring Joshi who has always been a little more isolated and independent than the others since Atal Behari Vajpayee became the Prime Minister. However, again there has been no real effort to make him see reason with the BJP unleashing a “Modi army” to insult its own leader. Shah who is managing Uttar Pradesh owes allegiance only to Modi, sources said, and is not bothered who is sidelined or pushed aside in the process. “For him a yes from Modi, is a yes, and he faithfully moves to implement it,” the sources said pointing out that this approach cannot work in politics.

New Videos on Facebook | Facebook

श्री दीपेंद्र हुड्डा द्वारा अक्टूबर 2005 से अब तक करीब साढ़े आठ साल में रोहतक लोकसभा क्षेत्र में किये गए विकास एवं जनकल्याण कार्यों की एक रिपोर्ट कार्ड पुस्तिका इस टीम द्वारा तैयार करवाई गयी है. 

Team has prepared a summary of development & public welfare works (in the form of a report card booklet) accomplished by Sh. Deepender Hooda in his Lok Sabha constituency Rohtak since October 2005 till date.

आज से शुरू करते हुए हम प्रतिदिन इसके एक पृष्ठ को आपसे शेयर / साझा करेंगे।आपसे अनुरोध है कि इन्हें अधिक से अधिक लोगों तक पहुंचाएं - टीम दीपेंद्र 

Today onwards, we will share one page of the book on a daily basis. We request you to share it with as many people as you can- Team DSH

शुरुआत आवरण पृष्ठ से …. 

Starting with the front cover page…


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


>




So what??? 

You forget that chu**** rahul beg to people to stay at his rally during assembly election in delhi when sheela beg "are rahul baba ko to sunke jaao"    ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*28 women have been nominated in the Congress party's first list of candidates for the Lok Sabha elections. On the other hand, less than one per cent of the BJP candidates announced so far are women. It is clear which party is truly committed to empowering women.*
*




*

Less than a year earlier, BJP had declared that they are 'pure and clean' after Yeddyuruppa's exit, yesterday they gave him a ticket from Shimoga, Karnatka. That is BJP for you.


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


> *28 women have been nominated in the Congress party's first list of candidates for the Lok Sabha elections. On the other hand, less than one per cent of the BJP candidates announced so far are women. It is clear which party is truly committed to empowering women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congress is already accept defeat in this election so it doesn't matter who will contest on their ticket


----------



## fsayed

कांग्रेस प्रतिनिधि मंडल सम्मानीय प्रधानमंत्री श्री मनमोहन सिंह जी से मिले तथा उन्हें मध्यप्रदेश में अतिवृष्टि एवं ओलावृष्टि से हुई फसलो के नुकशान से अवगत कराया । प्रधानमंत्री जी ने हर संभव मदद का विश्वास दिलाया।


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


>




And what about congress mouth peace news channels????


----------



## fsayed

According to the National Food Survey 2007, there was a decrease in the number of children with malnutrition in India by one per cent compared to the previous survey. However, Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh were the only two states which showed an increase in the numbers.





*अगर पूरे देश में मोदी की लहर चल रही है, तो वाराणसी की सीट के लिए इतनी ज़िद क्यों कर रहे हैं मोदीजी? और मुरली मनोहर जोशीजी भी अड़े हुए हैं कि वो वाराणसी से ही लड़ेंगे। मीडिया सूत्रों की मानें तो सुषमा जी नो तो मोदीजी को यहाँ तक कह दिया कि अगर इतनी ही लहर है तो मोदीजी अपने गुजरात से लड़ लें चुनाव। ये सब क्या हो रहा है मित्रों? हमें तो कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा है, आपको आए तो हमें भी बताइए। वैसे भाजपा को बहुत झगड़ालू पार्टी ऐसे ही थोड़ी न कहते हैं।*
*




*

*Yes, what Rahulji has said is true that the ideology of the Sangh is responsible for the murder of Mahatma Gandhi. And if we review the statements of Gopal Godse and Nathuram Godse, they have made it clear in their statement that they both were workers of the Sangh.*


----------



## jha

*CPI (M) blames AIADMK for failed poll pact*

*CPI (M) blames AIADMK for failed poll pact - The Hindu*


----------



## fsayed

*I want to ask him if there is slightest respect for women in his heart, why does he leave blank the column where his wife's name should be written in the election form. Why Gujarat's 'who's who' does not mention his wife's name.

"Why does not Modi say so if he is not married or he has left her? Poor Jashodaben (Modi's reported wife) lives in a rented accommodation. Why does not he get a bunglow for her and provide her the facilties, when he has become such a big man. How somebody, who cannot respect and take care of his wife, will look after the nation...*
*




*






*
Young leader who breaks all barrier to meet his supporters.

Jai Ho*




















- Role of Nehru Gandhi family in nation building


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> Young leader who breaks all barrier to meet his supporters.
> Jai Ho



How the heck is 43 YOUNG?

I'm not even going to look at the rest of our spam, but seriously, young at 43?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

The_Showstopper said:


> LOLZ As I told you earlier I am not one of you so don't expect these antics from me. So enjoy abusing as is always done by Sanghi trolls and then party


that's more like it. suits you to get back to your day job of poster chipkawing & earning your living!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Reactions to AK Antony not contesting LS polls

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

What happened to the talks between INLD and BJP..?


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Arvind Kejriwal and Punya Prasun Bajpai Exposed*





Look at the way this guy is using media to push his agenda.. & he has the audacity to cry like a b!tch when others use the same yardstick! hypocrite of the highest order!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> *Arvind Kejriwal and Punya Prasun Bajpai Exposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the way this guy is using media to push his agenda.. & he has the audacity to cry like a b!tch when others use the same yardstick! hypocrite of the highest order!



I couldn't understand anything he was murmuring though. What exactly was he talking about?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> I couldn't understand anything he was murmuring though. What exactly was he talking about?


Here.. this video has the verbatim of their conversation...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL. Yet as per popular 'secular' media narrative its BJP and Amit shah who started the riots.  ..........and the charges so far had only been made against the two BJP leaders by the 'secular' SP and Netaji


In BC ke gaand mein khurk thi .. mita di jaato ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> that's more like it. suits you to get back to your day job of poster chipkawing & earning your living!



Oh man you are such a prick, Go get a life Sanghi troll...


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Strictest action should be taken against AAP: Delhi EC*



> “AAP violated the model code of conduct after its supporters clashed with BJP workers on March 05, during a protest in New Delhi. Strictest action should be taken against them,” a district election officer said today.
> 
> The election officer had issued a notice to the AAP saying they did not take permission to protest after the model code of conduct came into effect.
> 
> The chief election officer of Delhi submitted a detailed report today over Wednesday's incident where AAP and BJP workers had clashed.
> 
> Violent clashes erupted between BJP and AAP workers in Delhi, Lucknow and Khari village in Gujarat after AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal was briefly detained by police during his Gujarat tour.
> 
> Police said that Kejriwal was detained for allegedly violating the model code of conduct that came into force as soon as the Election Commission announced dates of the Lok Sabha polls.
> 
> According to reports, Kejriwal had not sought permission for his road show.
> 
> Strictest action should be taken against AAP: Delhi EC





The_Showstopper said:


> Oh man you are such a prick, Go get a life Sanghi troll...



takes one to know one.. you wan't to suck it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> What happened to the talks between INLD and BJP..?


Whatever might be the talks .... INLD is along with the BJP. Chautalas want to be in power in the state. for that they need to come out. Congress is out of our state.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> takes one to know one.. you wan't to suck it?



he'll love to suck it. . but he charge for that.

professionalism . . you know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

JanjaWeed said:


> *Arvind Kejriwal and Punya Prasun Bajpai Exposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the way this guy is using media to push his agenda.. & he has the audacity to cry like a b!tch when others use the same yardstick! hypocrite of the highest order!


Weed boss it gonna be one biggest exposure to prove that aajtak is the biggest AAPTARD but i m sure they all gonna bury it soon.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Here.. this video has the verbatim of their conversation...



this is some recent video or what ?

i'll try and send it to the ABP news or Zee news. . lets see what happens ? 



jiki said:


> Weed boss it gonna be one biggest exposure to prove that aajtak is the biggest AAPTARD but i m sure they all gonna bury it soon.



You were an AAP supporter few pages back ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

Nair saab said:


> RAJ has tried Brilliantly batting for Modiji...
> 
> This would ultimately result into BJP-SS losing vote...
> 
> I must say nothing to cheer for BJP here... If Raj had didnt support modiji his party would have routed in election not wining even 2-3 seats...
> 
> Now his this move will galvanize his carders and eat into BJP-SS vote share...


NairSaab is there any threat to SS-BJP alliance bcoz timesnow showing some report that BJP planning to ditch SS after poll and will go with NCP,but which i think is very unlikly and i don want this to happen . SS is the only openly declared extrimist right wing party in all over india .
and one more thing is there a serious infighting is going on between gadkari and munde in MAHRTatra and how gonna it hit BJP prospect in the state



chak de INDIA said:


> this is some recent video or what ?
> 
> i'll try and send it to the ABP news or Zee news. . lets see what happens ?
> 
> 
> 
> You were an AAP supporter few pages back ?


U r ponting towards me sir?


----------



## JanjaWeed

jiki said:


> Weed boss it gonna be one biggest exposure to prove that aajtak is the biggest AAPTARD but i m sure they all gonna bury it soon.



c'mon.. every channel is in the hunt for a political masters. Looks like AajTak settled for AAP. Even in the past this Bajpai guy was caught attending AAP's committee meetings. But wasn't exposed to this extent.



chak de INDIA said:


> this is some recent video or what ?
> 
> i'll try and send it to the ABP news or Zee news. . lets see what happens ?



this is hot from the oven my friend. I'm sure this will blow up soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Here.. this video has the verbatim of their conversation...


This is nothing I have heard that Birla group is paying Keju to campaign against Ambani ... along with some western interst to destroy Indian co-operate houses...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> This is nothing I have heard that Birla group is paying Keju to campaign against Ambani ... along with some western interst to destroy Indian co-operate houses...


quite agree with you. Kujliwal seems to be talking about Reliance, Tata & Adhanis all the time. . Not a single word on Birla despite the fact that the top man of Birla group is charge sheeted by CBI. Just goes to show how hypocrite this Kujliwal is..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

JanjaWeed said:


> Here.. this video has the verbatim of their conversation...


there is nothing much objectionable in the video anyways. He is simply saying if I speak too much against corporates, middle class wont like it. and the video got removed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

fiji said:


> there is nothing much objectionable in the video anyways. He is simply saying if I speak too much against corporates, middle class wont like it.* and the video got removed *


Exactly!


----------



## NKVD

JanjaWeed said:


> Here.. this video has the verbatim of their conversation...


Shame on this guy calling himself a "Patrakaar"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

AAP LS candidate Yogesh Dahiya is accused of corruption worth rs300 crores.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fiji

bhai all these stuffs are very common in behind the scenes......whats the issue


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fiji said:


> bhai all these stuffs are* very common* in behind the scenes......whats the issue



no, not an issue . .

but How come AAptards claim to be different from others if they do the same things ?

what makes them special and *imandaa*r if they also trying to do the stuff that All political parties are doing . .i.e " *VOTE BANK POLITICS* " ? 

@jiki dude, sorry . . . i got confused between you and this guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

People Trolling Rahul with Namo slogans while RG Tours Maharashtra...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Nair saab said:


> People Trolling Rahul with Namo slogans while RG Tours Maharashtra...



LuLz



Poor Ra-Owl Baba

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Someone please download the video and keep it with you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

3 RTI activists whom Kejriwal paid homage are alive - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Joshi, Swaraj deny rift in BJP over Lok Sabha ticket from Varanasi - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@Nair saab Yesterday, I attended Chai Pe Charcha Sabah. I've emailed lot of pics from it to another PDF member. I hope he'll post them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

charges on madhusoodan mistry for taking money on ticket distribution 11148645

Bhupinder Singh Hooda's closest friend Venod Sharma says he will support Narendra Modi : India, News - India Today

According to some sources : 

Gen. V.K. Singh will contest from Bhivani, Kuldeep Bishnoi will contest from Karnal and Rao Inderjeet Singh from Gurgaon.


----------



## Nair saab

AKs scripted interview... Take2... action...

The part which he was discussing to play repeatedly in AAJ TAK in a sting operation ...








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1471477009730493

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> कांग्रेस प्रतिनिधि मंडल सम्मानीय प्रधानमंत्री श्री मनमोहन सिंह जी से मिले तथा उन्हें मध्यप्रदेश में अतिवृष्टि एवं ओलावृष्टि से हुई फसलो के नुकशान से अवगत कराया । प्रधानमंत्री जी ने हर संभव मदद का विश्वास दिलाया।



Lol at Dogvijay trying to boost his son's political career. Look at the typical chaploos, sifarish pairwi body language

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

*What's wrong in the video?*






Lot of people are circulating this video to show that there is a nexus between AAP and Media so I thought to analyze this video in detail.

I saw this video multiple times before coming to any conclusion:


*Doctored - *The *video is broken and not in continuity.* When you show bits and parts of a video message, you can always present it in wrong context. The video also has some edited audio. The *audio doesn't match the lip movement *after '0.41 min'. Curtain / book are not consistent throughout the video. 
* Interview Preparation- *when you are interviewing any big personality, you will definitely try to talk to him and explain him about the subject and context. So there is nothing wrong when Prasun Bajpai is talking to AK ( 0.18 to 0.40). Prasun Bajpai is talking about 80% people who vote. He is not referring to any religion or caste when referring to vote bank.
*Interview discussion- *In the beginning of interview, AK is just trying to clarify what he said during interview so that they both are on same page.* He is NOT telling Prasun Bajpai to modify anything. he is telling Prasun not to depict him as anti-corporate which AAP is not.*
*No Need for Scripted Interview - *Unlike Modi/RG, AK has participated in hundreds of live debates and interviews. He doesn't need any scripted interview to improve his image. How many personal interviews Modi/RG has given ? Forget about scripted or Non-Scripted.
This is a normal conversation between a host and interviewee. *Not sure what was really 'exposed' here.*

Jai Hind.

Source: AAP & Media
​


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

AAptards line of defense is in full action now.. LOL!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

kejriwal's father faces allegation to occupy the land 11150744



> आम आदमी पार्टी के संयोजक अरविंद केजरीवाल के पिता पर कागजात में हेराफेरी कर जमीन पर कब्जा करने का आरोप लगा है। अरविंद के सगी बुआ का बेटा होने का दावा करने वाले रामविलास नाम के शख्स ने रविवार सुबह मीडिया के सामने यह आरोप लगाए। रविवार सुबह राम विलास अपनी पत्नी सविता के साथ अरविंद केजरीवाल के तिलक लेन स्थित घर पहुंचे थे। घंटों बाहर खड़े रहे दंपति को सुरक्षाकर्मियों ने अरविंद केजरीवाल से मिलने नहीं दिया।



Why didn't Kejriwal met his first cousin and his wife who waited outside his home for hours? Khaas aadmi don't have time for aam relatives and their complaints..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

45'22' said:


> which party ????


 5-7 seats from TN to Modi.



jbond197 said:


> AAptards line of defense is in full action now.. LOL!!



Buddy you need to realize the fact that AAP and Congress will never win those seats. 

hence when you know, you'll any lose, they'd give 250 seats to women

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Soumitra said:


> Lok Sabha polls: Raj Thackeray fields candidates; to support Modi for PM's post



Still hopeful of the brothers patch up SS-MNS


----------



## jbond197

आम आदमी पार्टी में बगावत Video: NDTV.com


----------



## Jason bourne

Gorkha Janmukhti Morcha officially ties up with the BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Truth Finder

Jason bourne said:


> Gorkha Janmukhti Morcha officially ties up with the BJP


Disastrous for BJP in Bengal. It will destroy BJP base in rest of Bengal in 41 other LS seats as GJM is seen as anti-West Bengal by Bengalees..


----------



## jbond197

Jason bourne said:


> Gorkha Janmukhti Morcha officially ties up with the BJP



That gives 1 sure shot seat and advantage in 2-3 other seats..



Truth Finder said:


> Disastrous for BJP in Bengal. It will destroy BJP base in rest of Bengal in 41 other LS seats as GJM is seen as anti-West Bengal by Bengalees..



West Bengal is anyways not going to give many seats to BJP!!


----------



## Marxist

One more ally Gorkha Mukti Morcha decided to support BJP .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

jbond197 said:


> West Bengal is anyways not going to give many seats to BJP!!


Ok. For 1 seat only, BJP can destroy its entire base in WB.  BJP vote share is rising in Bengal from 2% to 12%. It will be a four corner fight in WB this time. There is virtually no opposition in Bengal now. BJP, if works hard, can easily capture the opposition space in Bengal in the near future. There is no effect of GJM in WB except Darjeeling LS seat.


----------



## jbond197

Truth Finder said:


> Ok. For 1 seat only, BJP can destroy its entire base in WB.  BJP vote share is rising in Bengal from 2% to 12%. It will be a four corner fight in WB this time. There is virtually no opposition in Bengal now. BJP, if works hard, can easily capture the opposition space in Bengal in the near future. There is no effect of GJM in WB except Darjeeling LS seat.


I thought GJM have influence in Alipurduar and Jalpaiguri as well. Also, GJM alliance was there last time also so people kind of knew it already.


----------



## Truth Finder

jbond197 said:


> I thought GJM have influence in Alipurduar and Jalpaiguri as well. Also, GJM alliance was there last time as well so people kind of knew it already.


Influence as a spoiler, not as a winner. Bengalees have influence over 41 LS seats in WB and Gurkhas have influence only over Darjeeling LS seat. What BJP is doing is like standing in Seemandhra they are supporting Telangana. Now, you calculate the effects.


----------



## Marxist

*Senior Odisha Congress leader Ramkrushna Patnaik to join BJP*

Senior Odisha Congress leader Ramkrushna Patnaik to join BJP, Odisha Current News, Odisha Latest Headlines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Watch this video. Kejriwal was about to cry. This was a question after Neeraj Kumar had spoken and read his funny SMS about Kejriwal..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Truth Finder said:


> Disastrous for BJP in Bengal. It will destroy BJP base in rest of Bengal in 41 other LS seats as GJM is seen as anti-West Bengal by Bengalees..



BJP has hardly got presence in WB. Win win situation for BJP. 



Marxist said:


> *Senior Odisha Congress leader Ramkrushna Patnaik to join BJP*
> 
> Senior Odisha Congress leader Ramkrushna Patnaik to join BJP, Odisha Current News, Odisha Latest Headlines


Not just joining , we wanna him to win, get us seats 



Truth Finder said:


> Ok. For 1 seat only, BJP can destroy its entire base in WB.  BJP vote share is rising in Bengal from 2% to 12%. It will be a four corner fight in WB this time. There is virtually no opposition in Bengal now. BJP, if works hard, can easily capture the opposition space in Bengal in the near future. There is no effect of GJM in WB except Darjeeling LS seat.



This vote share cannot get us even one seat. If GJM gets us 1-2 seats it will benefit us. Think practically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMStealth

chak de INDIA said:


> no, not an issue . .
> 
> but How come AAptards claim to be different from others if they do the same things ?
> 
> what makes them special and *imandaa*r if they also trying to do the stuff that All political parties are doing . .i.e " *VOTE BANK POLITICS* " ?
> 
> @jiki dude, sorry . . . i got confused between you and this guy



@chak de INDIA , @JanjaWeed , @jiki & others , I would request you to not use words like AAPtards, kujliwaal etc etc. My point being that India is a free country & every one has a right to have his/her choice of supporting a party you & me chose BJP someone chose AAP & some may chose other parties but that still does not mean that we can be so blatantly demeaning towards followers of a party, no matter how much worthy of dislike or hatred that party is. So it is my humble request to not use such words. After all they are also citizens of India & have the right to chose and we should respect that.
Just my thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SMStealth said:


> @chak de INDIA , @JanjaWeed , @jiki & others , I would request you to not use words like AAPtards, kujliwaal etc etc. My point being that India is a free country & every one has a right to have his/her choice of supporting a party you & me chose BJP someone chose AAP & some may chose other parties but that still does not mean that we can be so blatantly demeaning towards followers of a party, no matter how much worthy of dislike or hatred that party is. So it is my humble request to not use such words. After all they are also citizens of India & have the right to chose and we should respect that.
> Just my thoughts.



point taken bro, but i expect others to follow the same as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMStealth

chak de INDIA said:


> point taken bro, but i expect others to follow the same as well



Thanks bro. I hope others do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Possible Seat combination in Haryana :

BJP- 4,
INLD : 4,
Bishnoi : 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

jha said:


> Possible Seat combination in Haryana :
> 
> BJP- 4,
> INLD : 4,
> Bishnoi : 2


 
Two AGP leaders join BJP, GJM pledges support in West Bengal - The Hindu

Expect atleast 5 seats from Assam and 1 seat from WB now.

Also, if true, 12 seats for sure in AP.

BJP set to get an ally in TDP - The Hindu

BJP+ needs to have atleast 50 seats from the 177 seats where BJP itself is vietually non-existant (WB, Assam, TN, KL, AP, NE states and Orissa).



CorporateAffairs said:


> BJP has hardly got presence in WB. Win win situation for BJP.
> 
> 
> Not just joining , we wanna him to win, get us seats
> 
> 
> 
> This vote share cannot get us even one seat. If GJM gets us 1-2 seats it will benefit us. Think practically.


 
I am originally from Bengal and the situation is pathetically complex  Urban middle class wants Modi as PM still half of them will vote for TMC No BJP supporter including me wants didi to join NDA with all her tantrums. Hence, TMC seats are loss for BJP. Even if TMC supports NDA (as she has often done to be at the centre whether UPA or NDA), it will make the government more unstable.

BJP needs to grow in WB in the long term and it is possible, as trust me, many educated people support the party but the problem is GROUND PRESENCE. There is virtually no RSS/ BJP cadre in rural bengal. Hence, for the time being, GMM support will be better as we may win 1 or 2 seats up north for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Guys let's do a thought exercise. If Modi was Muslim and he ran a state, and given that all his other credentials remained the same (incorruptible, development oriented) but was accused by many of being complicit in anti Hindu riots and later cleared by the courts would we have supported him?


----------



## jha

Chandrababu Naidu gaining fast on Jagan in race for Seemandhra - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

kbd-raaf said:


> Guys let's do a thought exercise. If Modi was Muslim and he ran a state, and given that all his other credentials remained the same (incorruptible, development oriented) but *was accused by many of being complicit in anti Hindu riots *and later cleared by the courts would we have supported him?



If that was the case , Indian '_secularism_' would have made sure that he will not be facing courts in the first place .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

NEW DELHI: A video showing AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal asking a TV news anchor to emphasize certain sections of his interview has gone viral on Youtube.

The video, which is over a minute long, shows Kejriwal and the news anchor in a conversation after the interview.

During the conversation, Kejriwal is seen asking the TV anchor to give emphasis on certain segments of the interview.

"Please play it up more," Kejriwal said in the video. To this, the television anchor was seen saying: "Yes, we will play it up. The Bhagat Singh (comment) is good. We will get a lot of reaction to this."

The interview was apparently given by Kejriwal after he resigned as Delhi chief minister.

Incidentally, the video was made public on the day when Kejriwal criticized the media and accused a certain section of being biased against him.

Watch the video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Watch this video. Kejriwal was about to cry. This was a question after Neeraj Kumar had spoken and read his funny SMS about Kejriwal..



hahaha... he was put in his place good & proper!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

kbd-raaf said:


> Guys let's do a thought exercise. If Modi was Muslim and he ran a state, and given that all his other credentials remained the same (incorruptible, development oriented) but was accused by many of being complicit in anti Hindu riots and later cleared by the courts would we have supported him?


Maybe not!Like a lot of muslims hate him then probably a lot of Hindus might have hated him.Hindus are a majority then chances of him becoming a PM would have been slim.


----------



## Soumitra

kbd-raaf said:


> Guys let's do a thought exercise. If Modi was Muslim and he ran a state, and given that all his other credentials remained the same (incorruptible, development oriented) but was accused by many of being complicit in anti Hindu riots and later cleared by the courts would we have supported him?


yes undoubtedly. People dont mind supporting good Muslims. The best loved actors are the 3 Khans. The most respected president is Dr. Kalam, Azim Premji is a highly regarded businessman. And like @kurup said anti Hindu politicians do not face any charges in India


----------



## Jason bourne

Watch aajtak


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Watch aajtak



office mein hain bhai.. kya ho raha hai....?


----------



## Marxist

kbd-raaf said:


> Guys let's do a thought exercise. If Modi was Muslim and he ran a state, and given that all his other credentials remained the same (incorruptible, development oriented) but was accused by many of being complicit in anti Hindu riots and later cleared by the courts would we have supported him?



No , x'ian or Muslim PM wont be a good choice for a Hindu majority land

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> office mein hain bhai.. kya ho raha hai....?




India today conclave question answer with kejriwal


----------



## Jason bourne

Source from bjp suggest that ramkrupal yadav to join bjp tommorrow - bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Source from bjp suggest that ramkrupal yadav to join bjp tommorrow - bihar



Apparently he is going to contest against Misa Bharti from Pataliputra as an independent candidate with rivals support!

Rebel RJD leader Ram Kripal Yadav to contest poll against Lalu's daughter Misa Bharti - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Why cheques issued on Muslim vote bank may bounce in 2014 *




> The Hindu vote bank lasted all of 15 years – from 1989 to 2004. It began with the Ram Mandir movement, and petered out with the fall of the NDA in 2004, as rising prosperity and fast growth gave Hindus a reason to think beyond self-defeating communalism. The Muslim vote bank has been with us since partition and independence – nearly 67 years now. But even this vote bank is showing cracks in the vault and elections 2014 could mark the beginning of the end.
> 
> The Lok Sabha elections due next month will offer Muslims their last chance to vote as a community, to vote against someone rather than for something. Every party is issuing another cheque against this vote bank in the hope that the face of Narendra Modi will scare enough Muslims and ensure their cheque does not bounce. If the results of the recent assembly elections are any guide, some of those cheques proved a dud. In Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan and Delhi, Muslims voted in large enough numbers for the BJP despite the announcement of Modi as the party’s prime ministerial candidate. He campaigned prominently in those states – enough to scare Muslims, if they wanted to be scared. On the contrary, many of the Muslim candidates put up by the Congress were defeated, and in Delhi the only Congress candidates to survive the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) onslaught were the Congress’s own Muslim candidates. In Gujarat, in the 2012 assembly elections, Muslims voted in large numbers for the BJP. But for their support Modi would not have been able to register his third big victory. The loss of votes to BJP renegades like Keshubhai Patel and his GPP was compensated by a larger vote share from Muslims this time. As Zafar Sareshwala and Asifa Khan noted in an article in Firstpost last year: “More than 31 percent of Muslims voted for BJP (in Gujarat) in 2012. Out of 12 Muslim majority constituencies, eight were won by the BJP. He (Modi) may not have given a single assembly ticket to Muslims, but in the local elections in February-March 2013, more than 200-plus Muslims were elected on a BJP ticket.” This is not to suggest that Muslims have developed any sudden affection for the BJP or Narendra Modi, but they are no longer willing to vote for the rest merely because of scare-mongering. In recent months, several Muslim clerics and maulanas have willy-nilly come to accept that building the BJP into some kind of ogre does not serve the community’s real goals. An India Today cover story on the Muslim mind quotes Abdulla Bakhavi, Imam of the Makhdoom Masjid in Mallapuram, Kerala, as saying: “Modi and BJP may be more moderate than they are in opposition. So let’s try them out too.” This has been the refrain from other clerics and maulanas too. While the imam may not represent common Muslim sentiment, there are broader reasons why Muslims are no longer willing to be treated as a vote bank. Here are a few reasons why. First, they are now spoilt for choice. In the battleground states of Uttar Pradesh, Bihar and elsewhere, they not only have the Congress, the BSP and the Samajwadi Party, but also AAP. While Muslims may vote tactically to defeat the BJP in some states, the mere fact that they are no longer wedded to one party indicates that they won’t be voting out of fear alone. In fact, some Muslims leaders are likely to campaign actively against so-called secular parties to expose their failure to deliver on promises to Muslims. This, despite worries in some quarters that if Muslims vote for new parties like AAP, the BJP could be the gainer. Many Muslims may be more angry with their claimed benefactors than their tormentors. Second, they are discovering their power of agency. Outside of Kerala, Jammu & Kashmir and Hyderabad, Muslims have seldom had Muslim parties to choose from. Now they do. In West Bengal, Assam, Tamil Nadu, Maharashtra and even UP, there are Muslim parties that seek votes on their own terms. They are not yet close to inflection point, but their mere existence makes the other parties focus more on real Muslim issues rather than just religious symbolism. They are also offering Muslims more than just token representation. Like any other community, Muslims are voting on secular issues like jobs, education and freedom from discrimination. They want credible representation in mainstream parties. Third, demography is now working for them. According to India Today, in 46 Lok Sabha constituencies they constitute 30 percent or more of the electorate; in over 100 constituencies their vote makes all the difference between victory and defeat for the top two candidates. Muslims are beginning to count for many parties. Fourth, the community is no longer a monolith. They have begun to vote along class lines rather than just religious lines. In Bihar, Nitish Kumar has managed to create an alliance of Pasmanda (lower strata) Muslims and Mahadalits. Modi has roped in Ram Vilas Paswan to bring in both a section of the Dalit vote and a small chunk of the Muslim vote. Fifth, the turning point in the Muslim mood of fear of the BJP may have come on the day of the Patna blasts during a Modi rally last year. As journalist MJ Akbar noted: “When bombs went off in the middle of Modi’s oration at the Gandhi Maidan, his response became the acid test. He could have become provocative under pressure. Instead, he delivered his best lines. Impoverished Hindus, he said, had a choice — they could either fight poverty or they could fight Muslims. And impoverished Muslims could fight Hindus, or they could fight poverty. That summed up the mood of the nation, and calmed even those Muslims who did not want to believe what they heard.” Muslims may not vote for BJP or Modi this time. But they are not going to be stampeded into voting for the so-called secular parties either. They have abandoned fear and forsaken fear-mongers. When they press the EVM buttons to choose their representatives, this time they may vote more as individual Indian citizens rather than as a collective vote bank.
> 
> Why cheques issued on Muslim vote bank may bounce in 2014 | Firstpost



Good to see Congress's own propaganda outlets are making peace with ultimate reality!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Leaked - AAP stunt calendar*

*Week 1*
11-MarTuesdayKejriwal to infiltrate Modi’s chai pe charcha in disguise and ask him about gas pricing
12-MarWednesdayYogendra Yadav to claim God came in front of him last night, and blessed him for taking on the corrupt forces of the country (Note: Arrange for a halo to be made beforehand)
13-MarThursdayKejriwal to write to President Obama asking him 16 questions about his policies
14-MarFridayAcrobatic Ashutosh Day: Ashutosh to scale the Qutub Minar with his bare hands
15-MarSaturdayInk Day: Manish Sisodia to get inked by guy who is to shout ‘Vande mataram’ before smearing ink
16-MarSundaySunday Dharna: Stage protest in front of meteorological department for extended winter in Delhi
*Week 2*
17-MarMondayKejriwal to visit Modi’s estranged wife Yashodaben, empathise with her and tell her Modi is in Ambani’s pockets
18-MarTuesdayKejriwal to throw a puppy under Modi’s car. If puppy dies, declare Modi communal. If puppy survives, Kejriwal to claim credit for rescuing puppy from communal Modi
19-MarWednesdayKejriwal to declare he saw aliens in Gujarat, slam Modi for illegally harbouring aliens.
20-MarThursdayCall Dalai Lama from the AAP number. When Dalai Lama returns call and automatically becomes member, declare that Dalai Lama has joined AAP
21-MarFridayAcrobatic Ashutosh Day: Ashutosh to streak onto the pitch in the middle of India vs Pakistan T20 match
22-MarSaturdayInk Day: Sanjay Singh to get inked by a guy wearing khaki shorts
23-MarSundaySunday Dharna: Stage protest in front of all Reliance Fresh shops in Gujarat. When police comes to arrest, declare Modi an Ambani agent
*Week 3*
24-MarMondayKejriwal to troll Modi’s Twitter account with his 16 questions, with the hashtag #YoModiSoDeveloped
25-MarTuesdayKejriwal to audit Ameesha Patel’s career, and demand explanation for her flops. If she’s unable to explain, Kejriwal to declare Gujarat model as a mega failure
26-MarWednesdayKejriwal to storm into Times Now studio and demand appointment with Arnab Goswami
27-MarThursdayAAP workers to gherao SIT chief RK Raghavan’s residence for giving clean chit to communal Modi
28-MarFridayAcrobatic Ashutosh Day: Ashutosh to jump onto his desk in the middle of a heated panel discussion on Newshour and bare his teeth at BJP spokesperson Ravi Shankar Prasad
29-MarSaturdayInk Day: Kumar Vishwas to get inked by a guy who’s to shout “Har Har Modi, Ghar Ghar Modi” before smearing ink (Note: Arrange for saffron coloured ink)
30-MarSundayKejriwal to appear on Satyamev Jayate, burst out crying citing the atrocities of Ambani and his agent Modi against the aam aadmi.
*Week 4*
31-MarMondayKejriwal to demand why the Sir title is given to Ravindra Jadeja but not Irfan Pathan, and declare Modi communal
1-AprTuesdayKejriwal to travel to Gir forest. AAP worker to put his hand inside lion’s mouth. If it bites, Kejriwal to claim Modi’s lions are communal and vicious, if it doesn’t bite, Kejriwal to claim Modi’s lions are scared of AAP
2-AprWednesdayAAP’s National Executive to undertake past-life hypnosis. Declare that in their previous lives, Yogendra Yadav was Martin Luther King, Kumar Vishwas was Rabindranath Tagore and Kejriwal was Mahatma Gandhi
3-AprThursdayMassive protest in front of Rail Bhavan against IRCTC server with stone pelting, chair throwing, the works (Note: Should be able to avoid a backlash given that it’s IRCTC)
4-AprFridayAcrobatic Ashutosh Day: Ashutosh to enrol as a contestant in the US Spelling Bee championship (Note: Should make international news and boost NRI donations)
5-AprSaturdayBlockbuster Ink Day: Entire National Executive to get inked by a Modi lookalike
6-AprSundayRest Day: Should be able to make news simply because we took a break from making news

LEAKED: AAP’s stunt calendar for the month leading up to General Elections | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Is gulail.Com's Ashish khetan fighting on AAP ticket? Iska baap to jail mein hai let bjp come to power in sabhi bikau kutton ki lee jayegi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

So True..

Rahul Gandhi lecturing as if he has come from Mars, Modi says


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> Is gulail.Com's Ashish khetan fighting on AAP ticket? Iska baap to jail mein hai let bjp come to power in sabhi bikau kutton ki lee jayegi!!



Just check this chart

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Varanasi stage set for Modi*



> *New Delhi, March 9: *The BJP has cleared the decks for Narendra Modi to contest the Lok Sabha poll from Uttar Pradesh’s Varanasi.
> 
> Barring unforeseen, eleventh-hour issues, it seems certain that Modi, the NDA’s prime ministerial candidate, will take his first shot in a parliamentary election from one of the heartland’s most prestigious seats that has a track record of embracing “outsiders” who bring a solid political cachet.
> 
> BJP veteran Murli Manohar Joshi, who represents Varanasi in the Lok Sabha at present, told the media: “I have no problems with a decision that is taken to enhance the prestige of the party and the prestige of its PM candidate, Shri Modi, and a decision that brings the maximum number of seats for the BJP.”
> 
> Joshi said a final decision on Varanasi and other seats would be taken when the BJP’s highest decision-making body, its parliamentary board, meets on March 13. “Modi will, of course, be present in this meeting,” he said.
> 
> Normally, the 18-member central election committee puts the seal on candidate selection. But sources said since heavyweights like Joshi, Rajnath Singh, Modi, L.K. Advani and possibly Arun Jaitley await a hearing on the seats they will contest from, the 11-member board is expected to meet separately.
> 
> Joshi may be fielded from Kanpur. Once a BJP stronghold, the party yielded the constituency to the Congress in 2004 and 2009. Still, Kanpur holds a spark of hope because in the 2012 Assembly elections, of the 10 seats, the Samajwadi Party won five, the BJP four and the Congress one.
> 
> Varanasi has five Assembly seats: of these, the BJP won three, the Apna Dal, a caste party of Kurmis, got one and the Samajwadi one. The BJP’s winners — Jyotsna Srivastava, Ravindra Jaiswal and Shyamdev Roy Chaudhuri “Dada” — have never lost an election for years, irrespective of how the party did in the parliamentary polls. The trio is considered as the BJP’s most “durable asset” in Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> Asked if he would accept the parliamentary panel’s decision, regardless of what it might be, Joshi replied: “Every disciplined soldier (of the BJP) accepts its decisions and I am certainly one.”
> 
> He, however, admitted to being “disturbed” by the Varanasi-datelined media reports, suggesting a groundswell of favour for Modi and a proportionate degree of sentiment against him. He said he had raised the matter with the BJP president in the central election committee meeting on Saturday.
> 
> Queried on the “poster war” in the city between his and Modi’s cheerleaders, Joshi said: “The posters with the caption, ‘Bring Modi and Save India’, date back to when he was there to address a rally. These posters have been put up all over the country. My posters carry my Holi greetings for the people. So this talk of a poster war is a product of the media’s fixation and media manipulation.”
> 
> Asked if he would be heartbroken to leave Varanasi for another constituency, he said: “Don’t be over-smart in trying to coax the kind of answers the media seeks from me.”
> 
> But it was not easy to bring Joshi around, said sources. RSS seniors, including_sarsanghachalak_ Mohanrao Bhagwat, spoke to him from Bangalore where they have congregated for the annual delegates’ convention.
> 
> It was conveyed clearly that no leader’s public shenanigans or display of insubordination would be brooked on the plea that he or she had “served” the BJP as a “loyalist” and, therefore, craved the Sangh’s “indulgence”. “There is a message in this for Sushma (Swaraj) and Advani too,” a source said.
> 
> Sushma spoke out against the BJP’s move to merge the BSR Congress in Karnataka, although she was the original patron of the BSR Congress president.
> 
> Those in the BJP impressed on Joshi that Kanpur would be a “sure-fire” winnable seat this time because the incumbent MP, Sri Prakash Jaiswal, of the Congress had become “discredited” while the Samajwadi’s overall graph had plummeted since 2012.
> 
> The RSS and the BJP felt Joshi should instantly dispel the speculation that he was on a warpath against Rajnath because of Varanasi. He wasn’t keen though, said sources.
> 
> Late last night, journalists were informed on email that Joshi would be interacting with peasant leaders this morning to elicit their views and proposals that could be incorporated into the BJP manifesto he was working on. Thereafter, he would address a news conference.
> 
> “Read between the lines, the text was that Joshi would have to scotch the rumours of resentment etc. Obviously, we do not wish to drag journalists out on a Sunday afternoon for a presser on farming issues,” a source said.
> 
> Joshi arrived behind the appointed hour and looked tetchy when he saw journalists. “I am here to address farming representatives and not you,” he said.
> 
> By then, the journalists were assured by members of the BJP’s media cell, who showed up in sufficient strength, that “Doctor Sahab” will indeed speak to them and answer all their questions.
> 
> That was the mandate handed out to Joshi by the RSS and the BJP’s top echelon that combine the ruthlessness of a patriarchal order and the cold efficiency of present-day corporate practices when the Sangh Parivar’s interests are at stake.
> 
> Varanasi stage set for Modi



Joshi makes way for Modi ‘Will accept party decision’ - Ahmedabad Mirror,Ahmedabad Mirror

Now... will Krazywal take the bait & declare his candidature from Varanasi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

@Bhai Zakir
@Guynextdoor2 
@ExtraOdinary 
@The_Showstopper

Pic speaks 1000 words! Illegal sand mining captured at the dried Sabarmati river. If lens can capture this, why couldn't the police? Because they have got immunity for ‪#‎feku‬ govt.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @The_Showstopper
> 
> Pic speaks 1000 words! Illegal sand mining captured at the dried Sabarmati river. If lens can capture this, why couldn't the police? Because they have got immunity for ‪#‎feku‬ govt.



Known this for a long time.


----------



## fsayed

*हरियाणा ने लहराया अपना परचम, श्री भूपेंद्र सिंह हुड्डा के नेतृत्व में बना उद्योग के लिए सबसे उपयुक्त राज्य।

From the recent study sponsored by Planning Commission it is clear that Congress ruled Haryana ranks 1st, when it comes to most Industry Friendly State in India. Although there are some chief minister who are often seen chest-thumping with their false and misguiding facts and statistics! But unfortunately facts don’t favour their false claims!*
*





*











It's Patel's baby... He brought Verghese Kurien... Convinced dairy farmers to form a cooperative, ending Polson's monopoly and benefitted Gujarat farmers immensely... This ‪#‎Feku‬ gobarchhaap a mere n sheer disgrace.











@Guynextdoor2 
@ExtraOdinary 
@The_Showstopper 
@Bhai Zakir






Gujarat unemployment figures remained same for 23 years - The Times of India

AHMEDABAD: The Gujarat government's own employment figures may prove to be the chink in the state's tall development claims. 

The state employment commissionerate figures claim that there were 8.99 lakh unemployed youthwho had registered with the state government in 2011 and the following year the numbers were 8.79 lakh. 

What needs to be seen here is that the state government figures claim that the unemploymentfigures have not changed for the last 23 years and have remained much the same. 

The state unemployment data claims that in 1990 there were 5.93 lakh educated unemployed youth and 3.63 lakh unemployed who were illiterate — which totals to 9.56 lakh unemployed people in the state. 

In 1995, the number of unemployed were 9.12 lakh. 

In the year 2000, there were 10.67 lakh unemployed people, 2005 saw 8.55 lakh unemployed, 2008 saw 8.31 lakh unemployed youth, there were 9.05 lakh unemployed youth in 2009 and 8.91 lakh unemployed in 2010. 

If you were to see the unemployment youth in terms of levels of education then the state government data claims that in the current year there are 2.16 lakh were SSC pass, 2.73 lakh were inter pass, 31,000 had diploma degrees, 98,275 had BA degrees, 20,766 were with BSc degrees, 43,122 unemployed youths were with B.Com degrees, 1,044 were civil engineers, 2,318 were mechanical engineers.


----------



## fsayed

@jha 
@ExtraOdinary 
@Guynextdoor2 
@The_Showstopper 
@Bhai Zakir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Abki baar, Modi sarkar..... quite catchy slogan... but not getting the space it deserves....BJP's media blitz is not upto the mark...


----------



## fiji

@fsayed why do you support congress , they are a SCAM party and just uses muslims for vote banks. Vote for AAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fiji said:


> @fsayed why do you support congress , they are a SCAM party and just uses muslims for vote banks. Vote for AAP!


What's the difference?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

UP भाजपा कार्यालय पर @narendramodi
जी को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने के लिए मुस्लिम महिलाओ
ने बीजेपी कि सदस्यता ली

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

fiji said:


> @fsayed why do you support congress , they are a SCAM party and just uses muslims for vote banks. Vote for AAP!


 no party in india is corruption free whats important is ideology bjp and rss r communal


----------



## fiji

Jason bourne said:


> UP भाजपा कार्यालय पर @narendramodi
> जी को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने के लिए मुस्लिम महिलाओ
> ने बीजेपी कि सदस्यता ली
> View attachment 20764


Paid workers lol!, we know your reality........in delhi elections BJP offered my family a dinner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## fiji

fsayed said:


> no party in india is corruption free whats important is ideology bjp and rss r communal


Bhai firr congress se itna pyaar kyu hai tujhe? 

Kejriwal is a much better option than rahul and modi afaik....my vote will go for AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Abki baar, Modi sarkar..... quite catchy slogan... but not getting the space it deserves....BJP's media blitz is not upto the mark...


----------



## jbond197

fiji said:


> @fsayed why do you support congress , they are a SCAM party and just uses muslims for vote banks. Vote for AAP!


Lol!! Despo AAPtards vote ke liye bheekh mangne lag Gaye!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

*AajTak Statement on the Viral Video*
India Today Online New Delhi, March 10, 2014 | UPDATED 19:38 IST



A video clip showing an Aaj Tak anchor in conversation with Arvind Kejriwal is being circulated as part of a motivated campaign to malign Aaj Tak's reputation as an independent channel, which fearlessly broadcasts the truth. The Kejriwal interview was aired live in full on February 14 on all platforms of the India Today Group. In the conversation, *Arvind Kejriwal is asking the anchor to highlight parts of the interview. The India Today Group wishes to categorically state that no part of the interview was edited by our network. The entire interview was telecast live.*

*Even during the repeat broadcast the entire content of the interview was carried unedited.* Aaj Tak has maintained its lead as the most watched news channel in India for 13 years by upholding the highest standard of journalistic integrity. India Today Group does not believe that media should take sides or choose favourites. The India Today Group has subscribed to this philosophy for the last 38 years.

*Here is link for the full interview as aired live on the channel and on all our platforms.*

*Source:* AajTak statement on the malicious video : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

I am not sure, if this has been posted....but just could not stop laughing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

fiji said:


> Bhai firr congress se itna pyaar kyu hai tujhe?
> 
> Kejriwal is a much better option than rahul and modi afaik....my vote will go for AAP



How???


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Lol!! Despo AAPtards vote ke liye bheekh mangne lag Gaye!!


Aray teek hai na yaar! AAP & CONGwale ko mil bantke khane dona! Accha hai apun ke liye!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Android

fsayed said:


> no party in india is corruption free whats important is ideology bjp and rss r communal



every party on India also are communal, as every one plays religion and caste based politics especially the ones claiming to be secular

Guys don't miss NewsHour tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

surya kiran said:


> I am not sure, if this has been posted....but just could not stop laughing



Desperate attempt...


----------



## The_Showstopper

So much for the "expose"


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Manvantaratruti

The_Showstopper said:


> So much for the "expose"



LOL. Only a Aaptard will believe this desperate attempt ......actually even they wont, they just have to pretend they believe it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> *AajTak Statement on the Viral Video*
> India Today Online New Delhi, March 10, 2014 | UPDATED 19:38 IST
> 
> 
> 
> A video clip showing an Aaj Tak anchor in conversation with Arvind Kejriwal is being circulated as part of a motivated campaign to malign Aaj Tak's reputation as an independent channel, which fearlessly broadcasts the truth. The Kejriwal interview was aired live in full on February 14 on all platforms of the India Today Group. In the conversation, *Arvind Kejriwal is asking the anchor to highlight parts of the interview. The India Today Group wishes to categorically state that no part of the interview was edited by our network. The entire interview was telecast live.*
> 
> *Even during the repeat broadcast the entire content of the interview was carried unedited.* Aaj Tak has maintained its lead as the most watched news channel in India for 13 years by upholding the highest standard of journalistic integrity. India Today Group does not believe that media should take sides or choose favourites. The India Today Group has subscribed to this philosophy for the last 38 years.
> 
> *Here is link for the full interview as aired live on the channel and on all our platforms.*
> 
> *Source:* AajTak statement on the malicious video : India, News - India Today


How innocent !! Yeah BJP waale bhi na Chen se jeene nahi dete in masoomon KO. 

Yaar ye to buri tarah chatpata rahay hai .. Look at these AAPtards!! They have lost their mental balance already. Abhi to bohot maar padni baaki hai itni jaldi mat haar mano

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

BJP need to stop screwing around and declare their candidates and start campaigning heavily


----------



## The_Showstopper

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL. Only a Aaptard will believe this desperate attempt ......actually even they wont, they just have to pretend they believe it.



Doesn't matter whether people like you believe it or not. So just chill 



jbond197 said:


> How innocent !! Yeah BJP waale bhi na Chen se jeene nahi dete in masoomon KO.
> 
> Yaar ye to buri tarah chatpata rahay hai .. Look at these AAPtards!! They have lost their mental balance already. Abhi to bohot maar padni baaki hai itni jaldi mat haar mano



"Maar"? Did you mean this?


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> "Maar"? Did you mean this?


Agar dubaara attack karne ki himmat ki aur bjp headquarters pe pathrav hua to AAPtard ko kya kejriwal, yogendra yadav aur saare tumhare baapuon ko bhi padegi.. Aisa mujhe lagta hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

jbond197 said:


> Agar dubaara attack karne ki himmat ki aur bjp headquarters pe pathrav hua to AAPtard ko kya kejriwal, yogendra yadav aur saare tumhare baapuon ko bhi padegi.. Aisa mujhe lagta hai..


AAPians are actually common persons, i've seen doctors , teachers, common students in AAP rallies...and what did i saw in BJP rallies were drunk bastards thrown out of home screaming modi zindabad for 500 bucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

fiji said:


> AAPians are actually common persons, i've seen doctors , teachers, common students in AAP rallies...and what did i saw in BJP rallies were drunk bastards thrown out of home screaming modi zindabad for 500 bucks



For Sanghi trolls, might is right and be careful mate while expressing your views here, else you will be bullied out of this forum... Anyone speaking against them is a jehadi anti-national etc...


----------



## Indian Gurkha

fiji said:


> AAPians are actually common persons, i've seen doctors , teachers, common students in AAP rallies...and what did i saw in BJP rallies were drunk bastards thrown out of home screaming modi zindabad for 500 bucks


What kind of nonsense is this??? I think if you talk about the intellectual capability of the supporters of political parties BJP wins hands down..I am a post graduate from a prestigious IIM and I support BJP/Modi. I feel in this forum itself you can gauge the intellectual level of BJP supporters vs other parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> Agar dubaara attack karne ki himmat ki aur bjp headquarters pe pathrav hua to AAPtard ko kya kejriwal, yogendra yadav aur saare tumhare baapuon ko bhi padegi.. Aisa mujhe lagta hai..



LOL Another lie by a Sanghi.... Below is an excerpt from a news article

*AAP volunteers were protesting along with brooms outside BJP's office when they were attacked with sticks and bricks by BJP workers*.

Source: Violent clashes between AAP, BJP workers in Delhi, UP; Kejriwal's car 'attacked' in Gujarat - The Times of India


----------



## jbond197

fiji said:


> AAPians are actually common persons, i've seen doctors , teachers, common students in AAP rallies...and what did i saw in BJP rallies were drunk bastards thrown out of home screaming modi zindabad for 500 bucks




Yeah we saw AAPtards lead by spiderman Ashutosh and imli bai shazia illmi and how they ransacked bjp office. But then what else can you expect from these naxalites, anti nationals and separatists. AAP does not believe in laws or constitution. It wants KHAP everywhere and for this very thought these sick criminals need to be stopped else India will meet its demise once infested by these pests. Something that didn't happened for ages is what these people are trying to achieve. Wake up before its too late!! Stop blindly believing what kejru say ask him questions. I know he never answer any question as he most of the time does not have any answer but you guys should put pressure on him so that he comes out of the veil and show his real self!! I don't know how can anyone believe what an osama bin laden sympathizer in AAP says!! But as I said it's not too late wake up!!



The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Another lie by a Sanghi....
> 
> *AAP volunteers were protesting along with brooms outside BJP's office when they were attacked with sticks and bricks by BJP workers*.
> 
> Source: Violent clashes between AAP, BJP workers in Delhi, UP; Kejriwal's car 'attacked' in Gujarat - The Times of India



Yeah that's why Delhi police filed cases only against AAP. That is why election commission said both kejru and his AAP goons violated model code of conduct!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

fiji said:


> AAPians are actually common persons, i've seen doctors , teachers, common students in AAP rallies...and what did i saw in BJP rallies were drunk bastards thrown out of home screaming modi zindabad for 500 bucks


 
AAPians are actually ex-naxalites, i've seen terrorist sympathesizers, jobless teachers, crazy ex-journalists in AAP rallies...and what did i saw in BJP rallies were ex IPS officers, renowned writers, ex-army chief thrown out of AAPCONG for screaming nationalist views for 500 bucks

FIXED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

It's a joke to say that AAP is supported by the intellectuals.

I am unashamedly an elitist, atheist intellectual asshole who hates the proles, plebians etc etc but will support Modi for the one reason that trumps all: DEVELOPMENT, DEVELOPMENT, DEVELOPMENT

I honestly wouldn't care even if he was found guilty in the 2002 riots as long as he had his developmental credentials intact. There is no crime greater than the millions that die from preventable causes like malnutrition, diseases etc. And the Congress and it's cronies AAP/CPI/SP/BSP are guilty of high treason on that very reason alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

Arnab on Timesnow taking case of AapTards over the sting video on Newshour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> Yeah that's why Delhi police filed cases only against AAP. That is why election commission said both kejru and his AAP goons violated model code of conduct!!



But that doesn't change the fact that it was BJP who attacked AAP and why do you forget that even BJP foot soldiers were detained. And please do not forget that BJP and its leaders were apprehended by Election commission for various poll code violations...


----------



## Android

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Another lie by a Sanghi.... Below is an excerpt from a news article
> 
> *AAP volunteers were protesting along with brooms outside BJP's office when they were attacked with sticks and bricks by BJP workers*.
> 
> Source: Violent clashes between AAP, BJP workers in Delhi, UP; Kejriwal's car 'attacked' in Gujarat - The Times of India




according to Delhi branch of election commission AAP was the one guilty of violating the election code and recommended strict action to be taken against them by main Election Commision

BJP HQ attack: Strictest action should be taken against AAP, says Delhi EC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

fiji said:


> AAPians are actually common persons, i've seen doctors , teachers, common students in AAP rallies...and what did i saw in BJP rallies were drunk bastards thrown out of home screaming modi zindabad for 500 bucks



i am simple software engineer working at SYNTEL ltd pune, and also son of a PWD civil executive engineer,got a seat in eng college on my own with good state rank and got the job also from campus selection,now plannig to move to US for my MS with a bank loan but after casting my vote in the month of april.

my brother is also now ina eng college and mom is a home maker, what more common u want, this the story of all middle class hard working family we are all hardcore modi supporter not only 4 of us but all our near and dears,if u have any doubt giv me ur personal id i can mail u my present and permanent address. Do have anything more to say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

deleted


----------



## fiji

jiki said:


> i am simple software engineer working at SYNTEL ltd pune, and also son of a PWD civil executive engineer,got a seat in eng college on my own with good state rank and got the job also from campus selection,now plannig to move to US for my MS with a bank loan but after casting my vote in the month of april.
> 
> my brother is also now ina eng college and mom is a home maker, what more common u want, this the story of all middle class hard working family we are all hardcore modi supporter not only 4 of us all our near and dears,if u have any doubt giv me ur personal id i can mail u my present and permanent address. Do have anything more to say


Nobody said that the complete modi fauj is fake just like him. High time to understand that Modi is just good at selling himself and nothing else. 

What development Modi has done so far? his gujarat model has been under scrutiny so many times, moreover gujarat was a developed state before modi became the CM.


----------



## jiki

Tridibans said:


> So we have two AAPians here now..... FI*JI*.....*JI*KI
> Next member would be *KI*MI



hey how am i a AAPian could u plz explain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Android said:


> according to Delhi branch of election commission AAP was the one guilty of violating the election code and recommended strict action to be taken against them by main Election Commision
> 
> BJP HQ attack: Strictest action should be taken against AAP, says Delhi EC



Wasn't BJP and other parties notified for poll code violations before. So why make it such a issue and moreover AK has already apologized for the misconduct of AAPians in the recent fiasco and clashes.


----------



## jiki

fiji said:


> Nobody said that the complete modi fauj is fake just like him. High time to understand that Modi is just good at selling himself and nothing else.
> 
> What development Modi has done so far? his gujarat model has been under scrutiny so many times, moreover gujarat was a developed state before modi became the CM.



i don giv a dam sh@#t wht u think and fart............


----------



## Android

The_Showstopper said:


> Wasn't BJP and other parties notified for poll code violations before. So why make it such a issue and moreover AK has already apologized for the misconduct of AAPians in the recent fiasco and clashes.




The discussion was only about the recent incident in Delhi you said BJP was primarily responsible for starting trouble while election commission doesn't think so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

jiki said:


> hey how am i a AAPian could u plz explain


 
Sorry deleted
confused with somebody else


----------



## NKVD

jiki said:


> i don giv a dam sh@#t wht u think and fart............


You can see modi devlopment in gujrat by this example :-arvind kejru goes to gujrat by wagonar and comes back in a charted plane SEE THE Devlopment in Gujrat yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Android said:


> The discussion was only about the recent incident in Delhi you said BJP was primarily responsible for starting trouble while election commission doesn't think so



My post was actually a reply to a PDF poster who claimed that AAPians attacked BJP workers hence they retaliated back with sticks. I've just replied him with a source stating that it was BJP foot soldiers who started it.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> My post was actually a reply to a PDF poster who claimed that AAPians attacked BJP workers hence they retaliated back with sticks. I've just replied him with a source stating that it was BJP foot soldiers who started it.


Dont give a damm about what APPTARDS said but the investigating officer appointed by EC clearly belamed aap responisble too intiate violation of moral code of conduct and EC IS NOT PUPPET OF ANY POLITICAL parties but its a constitutional authority


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Dont give a damm about what APPTARDS said but the investigating officer appointed by EC clearly belamed aap responisble too intiate violation of moral code of conduct and EC IS NOT PUPPET OF ANY POLITICAL parties but its a constitutional authority



I was speaking about violent clashes b/w AAP volunteers and BJP workers. AAP has been booked for not taking permission for road show and not for violent clashes. Following is an excerpt --

*The AAP chief has been booked by the Gujarat police for violating the election code of conduct after he used loudspeakers and microphones in Gandhidham in Kutch allegedly without permission.*
*
Source: *FIR against Arvind Kejriwal in Gujarat; AAP complains to Election Commission | NDTV.com

So stop jumping on conclusions without any proof.


----------



## jiki

NKVD said:


> You can see modi devlopment in gujrat by this example :-arvind kejru goes to gujrat by wagonar and comes back in a charted plane SEE THE Devlopment in Gujrat yourself


i wud say a big mouth khujli now speech less after his gujrat visit, this is the punishment by the GOD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> My post was actually a reply to a PDF poster who claimed that AAPians attacked BJP workers hence they retaliated back with sticks. I've just replied him with a source stating that it was BJP foot soldiers who started it.


Yes AAP goons first gathered outside BJP office and various news channel reported that day that it was AAP goons who started stone pelting. Also, what was the purpose of protesting outside BJP office. If you wanted to protest Arvinds brief questioning by police then you should have protested outside election commission office as they are the ones responsible for police after model code of conduct kicked in. The attack on BJPs office was infact a deliberate attempt by AAP to garner attention towards it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jiki said:


> hey how am i a AAPian could u plz explain



@jiki bruv change your ID my friend... I have seen guys before this confusing you for AAPians!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> I was speaking about violent clashes b/w AAP volunteers and BJP workers. AAP has been booked for not taking permission for road show and not for violent clashes. Following is an excerpt --
> 
> *The AAP chief has been booked by the Gujarat police for violating the election code of conduct after he used loudspeakers and microphones in Gandhidham in Kutch allegedly without permission.
> Source: *FIR against Arvind Kejriwal in Gujarat; AAP complains to Election Commission | NDTV.com
> 
> So stop jumping on conclusions without any proof.


Stop spreading lies around!!
AAP-BJP scuffle: As it happened on Thursday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> I was speaking about violent clashes b/w AAP volunteers and BJP workers. AAP has been booked for not taking permission for road show and not for violent clashes. Following is an excerpt --
> 
> *The AAP chief has been booked by the Gujarat police for violating the election code of conduct after he used loudspeakers and microphones in Gandhidham in Kutch allegedly without permission.*
> *
> Source: *FIR against Arvind Kejriwal in Gujarat; AAP complains to Election Commission | NDTV.com
> 
> So stop jumping on conclusions without any proof.


What is the point of aaptards to gathering Bjp headoffice.if gather in front of sumone's house turf and abuse their family or leader in front of them tear their posters do you think in other party will relax that there leaders have being abused in front of them no what if the bjp replied it in same manner. then there will be blood rivers following in our country u really want that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> Yes AAP goons first gathered outside BJP office and various news channel reported that day that it was AAP goons who started stone pelting. Also, what was the purpose of protesting outside BJP office. If you wanted to protest Arvinds brief questioning by police then you should have protested outside election commission office as they are the ones responsible for police after model code of conduct kicked in. The attack on BJPs office was infact a deliberate attempt by AAP to garner attention towards it.



So just because AAPians protested before BJP office, does it give the BJP goons the licence to attack AAP volunteers?


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> So just because AAPians protested before BJP office, does it give the BJP goons the licence to attack AAP volunteers?


why was they are protesting in a first place in delhi office when the matter was from gujrat in first place


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> What is the point of aaptards to gathering Bjp headoffice.if gather in front of sumone's house and abuse their family or leader in front of them tear their posters do you think in other party will relax that there leaders have being abused in front of them no what if the bjp replied it in same manner. then there will be blood rivers following in our country u really want that



LOL This coming from a supporter of a party who is well known to "protest" and attack other's offices and homes...


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL This coming from a supporter of a party who is well known to "protest" and attack other's offices and homes...


The culture it self started by cpi in bengal long before in 70's then by aap in delhi protesting against jaitely  there is no ideological diff btw both

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> why was they are protesting in a first place in delhi office when the matter was from gujrat in first place



I still reiterate that it doesn't give the reason for BJP workers to attack AAPians. And let me tell you that AK has already apologized for the violence...

Party workers should not have protested at BJP office, says Kejriwal | Firstpost



NKVD said:


> The culture it self started by cpi in bengal then by aap in delhi protesting against jaitely



Do you have any proof to support your allegation?


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> I still reiterate that it doesn't give the reason for BJP workers to attack AAPians. And let me tell you that AK has already apologized for the violence...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any proof to support your allegation?


IS apolgy is point less if the member of both the sides injured for just little thing even rajmohan gandhi himself critized this by comparing it with chauri chauri


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> IS apolgy is point less if the member of both the sides injured for just little thing even rajmohan gandhi himself critized this by comparing it with chauri chauri



Many of these things can be avoided but politics being politics you come across these things and AK has advised his followers not to indulge in violence again.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Many of these things can be avoided but politics being politics you come across these things.


LOOk you praising ak but not the bjp make little bias.what if the bjp took it personally or any other national party like congess if they launched campaign against aap did u really think party like aap can match bjp in mucsle power or in pan india level no. what if the bjp retailiated u know aap cant match bjp practically in pan india in oraganisional level then it have been a blood baath.bjp controlled itself like any responsible party did that time.if aap have guts just do this in front of 10 janpath you will ge.t your answer


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> LOOk you praising ak but not the bjp make little bias.what if the bjp took it personally or any other national party like congess if they launched campaign against aap did u really think party like aap can match bjp in mucsle power or in pan india level no. what if the bjp retailiated u know aap cant match bjp partically in pan india in oraganisional level then it have been a blood baath.bjp controlled itself like any responsible party did that time.if aap have guts just do this in front of 10 janpath you will ge.t your answer



I am not biased mate, AK and AAP has realised and apologized for their mistake but that doesn't take away the fact that AAP was attacked by BJP workers first. And BJP has a long history of "protests"

BJP workers protest budget, attack train | NDTV.com
BJP workers protest outside Shoma Chaudhury’s house | The Indian Express
MP BJP workers protest - | Photo1 | India Today |
BJP workers arrested by police while trying to stage protest - Worldnews.com

And all political parties are supposed to be responsible, so all talk of blood and gore is absolutely wrong.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> I am not biased mate, AK and AAP has realised and apologized for their mistake but that doesn't take away the fact that AAP was attacked by BJP workers first. And BJP has a long history of "protests"
> 
> BJP workers protest budget, attack train | NDTV.com
> BJP workers protest outside Shoma Chaudhury’s house | The Indian Express
> MP BJP workers protest - | Photo1 | India Today |
> BJP workers arrested by police while trying to stage protest - Worldnews.com
> 
> And all political parties are supposed to be responsible, so all talk of blood and gore is absolutely wrong.


I can post hundred of post against your claim but don't want to make it political look there is not single 
reason for fight btw indian citizens like you and me for sake of political parties who ultimately dont give a damm about their own workers after elections past neither bjp not aap.
for politians we just matter of one vote which they need in 5 years after nothing more


----------



## NKVD

fiji said:


> Modi raped his wife and threw her........**** him!


OH then same goes too budha too he also left his wife and childrens 

Ps : it was a child marriage your defending a child marriage in modern india shame on you.women himself confess modi never touch her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

NKVD said:


> OH then same goes too budha too he also left his wife and childrens
> 
> Ps : it was a child marriage your defending a child marriage in modern india shame on you.women himself confess modi never touch her.


whats the logic of bringing budha here........shitty modi is your god?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fiji said:


> Modi raped his wife and threw her........**** him!



@WebMaster sir, this guy needs your help

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

fiji said:


> whats the logic of bringing budha here........shitty modi is your god?


First you start defending a child marriage in modern india secondly jyotiben herself confess modi never touches on live interview he was forced too marry her.modi idols swami vivekananda he dont want a public life but want to dedicate his life for society


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> I can post hundred of post against your claim but don't want to make it political look there is not single
> reason for fight btw indian citizens like you and me for sake of political parties who ultimately dont give a damm about their own workers after elections past neither bjp not aap.
> for politians we just matter of one vote which they need in 5 years after nothing more



Meaningful debates are always welcome mate and we can continue with that but abusing someone for his political affiliation is absolute disgrace. And as far as AAP is concerned, I believe that AAP is different from other political parties so I am rooting for it. So let's agree to disagree 



fiji said:


> whats the logic of bringing budha here........shitty modi is your god?



Why hurl abuses? Aren't AAPians supposed to be different from other party workers?


----------



## jha

This video has made a deep impact it seems. And for AAP supporters, the video was leaked not by BJP but some other party..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Few months back some people were saying BJP under Modi cant win allies
Frontrunner BJP becomes a magnet for small parties - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Free tea at NaMo stalls amounts to bribing voters, says EC*

Bharatiya Janata Party's bid to attract voters by offering free tea at stalls named after Narendra Modi received a blow on Monday when election authorities ruled free distribution of tea amounted to bribing voters.






A tea-maker distributes tea during BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's 'Chai pe Charcha' sessions at Shalimar Bagh in New Delhi. (HT photo/Sonu Mehta)


In fact, several workers of the saffron party were booked for organising an event in Lakhimpur district, where the participants, while listening to Modi's speeches on LED screens, were offered free tea.

The workers have also been charged with not seeking permission from local authorities for the event.



The EC asked electoral officers in the district to check distribution of NaMo tea at these stalls, following a complaint filed against local BJP leaders, including former chairman of Mohammadi municipality Sandeep Malhotra.

"Anything that is being distributed for free by a political party during election would be construed as an attempt to entice voters, something that is not allowed," said Uttar Pradesh chief election officer.

When contacted, state BJP chief Laxmikant Bajpai said, "I am yet to hear about the issue. May be NaMo tea is being taken as an attempt to influence voters. In that case we would consider possibility of putting a price to tea. However, we wish to reinstate that orders of the election commission would be followed in letter and spirit."

UP joint chief electoral officer Ramakant Pandey said all election officers have been directed to film all NaMo tea stalls and keep a watch on the BJP's Chai pe Charcha programme.

Since no legal action would be taken if the tea at NaMo stalls is being sold, the EC's direction in that case would mean that expenditure on running these stalls would be added into the election expense of the BJP and party's Lok Sabha candidate as per the poll watch-dog's norms.

Sensing an opportunity, the Congress has decided to seek action against the BJP on NaMo tea stalls.

"As per electoral laws, it amounts to bribing the voters. We would ask the commission to initiate action against the BJP in this regard," said the party's in-charge of legal cell KC Mittal.

The BJP came up with NaMo tea stalls after Congress leader Mani Shankar Aiyar said Narendra Modi is fit to serve tea at All India Congress Committee (AICC) sessions. The party, however, distanced itself from Aiyar's comments

Source: Free tea at NaMo stalls amounts to bribing voters, says EC - Hindustan Times


----------



## jbond197

Android said:


> Few months back some people were saying BJP under Modi cant win allies
> Frontrunner BJP becomes a magnet for small parties - The Times of India


We the youth have to stand behind him like a rock and then we will see who considers him untouchable. Our major parties have fooled people enough in the name of secularism but now no idiocy anymore. Youth want development and we know how we can get it. My only worry is that some from minority are still living in the ages of religious conflicts and for them progress and development takes a distant back seat. The political parties including AAP knows how to trigger their fear and win their votes.I just wish those people get back to their senses and be a part of the success of the country..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

BJP has solid chance now in 2-3 seats in Bengal, 2-3 seats in Odisha, 6-7 seats in TN ( if DMDK, PMK, MDMK alliance happens). Even in NE states, BJP may win some seats this time. All of this was unthinkable few months back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

If free tea is bribing then public will willingly pay for it but will not let conspiracy to end Chai pe charcha..



jha said:


> BJP has solid chance now in 2-3 seats in Bengal, 2-3 seats in Odisha, 6-7 seats in TN ( if DMDK, PMK, MDMK alliance happens). Even in NE states, BJP may win some seats this time. All of this was unthinkable few months back.


Dmdk pmk mdmk bjp alliance is already in place.is it not?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in my Bihar..

Bihar minister Renu Kushwaha sends resignation to Nitish 11153066

Her husband joined BJP yesterday.



jbond197 said:


> If free tea is bribing then public will willingly pay for it but will not let conspiracy to end Chai pe charcha..
> 
> 
> *Dmdk pmk mdmk bjp alliance is already in place.is it not*?




Not yet confirmed. All the three parties have weird leaders. Very difficult to say anything.

RJD leader Ramkripal Yadav join BJP will contest from Patliputra - www.bhaskar.com

*लालू की मुसीबत बढ़ेगी*
लालू भक्‍त इस राम के भाजपा में जाने और पाटलिपुत्र से चुनाव लड़ने की स्थिति में सबसे मुश्किल लालू के लिए ही होगी। यहां के मतदाता 2009 में उन्‍हें नकार चुके हैं। इस बार उन्‍होंने अपनी बेटी मीसा भारती को यहां से उम्‍मीदवार बनाया है। लेकिन, मीसा तो राजनीति में अभी आई हैं और यह उनका यह पहला चुनाव है। रामकृपाल इस सीट से तीन बार सांसद रहे हैं। 

*नीतीश के लिए भी मुश्किल*
नीतीश के लिए इस मायने में मुश्किल बढ़ेगी क्‍योंकि पाटलिपुत्र से अभी उन्‍हीं की पार्टी का सांसद (रंजन यादव) है। रामकृपाल की उम्‍मीदवारी और मीसा के लिए लालू की पूरी ताकत झोंक देने की संभावनाओं को देखते हुए यह तो तय लगता है कि जद(यू) को सीट बचाने के लिए काफी पसीना बहाना होगा।

*भाजपा का फायदा ही फायदा *
एक राम (रामविलास) को लेकर भाजपा ने जहां दलित वोट साधने की कोशिश की थी, वहीं इस राम (रामकृपाल) को लेकर वह एक तीर से दो निशाने साध सकती है। रामकृपाल मुस्लिम जनाधार वाले नेता माने जाते हैं। ऐसे में भाजपा को उनके जरिए जहां मुस्लिम वोट जुटाने की संभावना दिख रही है। रामकृपाल को पाटलिपुत्र सीट से मजबूत उम्‍मीदवार मान कर वह यह सीट नीतीश की पार्टी से छीनने की उम्‍मीद भी कर सकती है।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Cong plans to field celeb vs Modi in UP*


> The Congress will be fielding a celebrity against the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is he will contest Lok Sabha election from Uttar Pradesh.
> “Let him contest from Varanasi, Lucknow or any seat in Uttar Pradesh, we have a candidate, he or she will be a non-political,” said an AICC official here on Monday.
> The official was tigtlipped about the identity of the celebrity candidate who would contest against Mr Modi, but said, “It would be like Amitabh Bachchan, who had defeated H.N. Bahuguna in Allahabad in the 1984 Lok Sabha polls.”
> According to the AICC official, Mr Modi is unsure of winning a seat outside Gujarat despite sponsoring poll surveys for a safer seat.
> According to him, the Gujarati newspapers are speculating that the state chief minister would contest the Lok Sabha elections from Surat, or Vadodara or Ahmedabad East seats. “And if you ask me personally, he cannot play a gamble and contest from a seat in Uttar Pradesh despite his close confidantes in the BJP suggesting that he must contest from the cow belt,” the official said.
> AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal has decided to take on Mr Modi where ever he contests from in Uttar Pradesh, according to reports.
> Besides, the Samajwadi Party and the BSP too will field their heavyweights against Mr Modi to expose his backward caste card, the Congress leader said. “And if he plays this card beyond a point, then it would send out a wrong message to the upper castes. This is because they think Mr Modi is a Hindutva hardliner.”
> Cong plans to field celeb vs Modi in UP | The Asian Age



Wonder who that could be? My gut feeling.. it's Nagma!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Is AAP being hypocritical about its attitude towards media? --Videos Lok Sabha Elections:IBNLive Videos

One of the comment posted on the above website:

*I haven't seen Nirmala Mam so ramshackled before. It seems BJP is now hit badly by AAP. Come on BJP is so old , seasoned party, Nirmala Ji you could do better. Today you gave me a glimpse of Kiran Bedi of last few days, who looked like a chocolate-crazy toddler.

*
The below pic shows what AK meant when he said paid media


----------



## jbond197

Dear Mr Kejriwal,

In the past few weeks you have written letters to some key politicians especially those who are contenders for the prime ministerial chair and as you didn't get response from any of them it seems you have gained the upper hand on the issues raised by you.

Now, a common man like me wants to post some questions in the interest of the nation as you have maintained silence on a number of issues.

1. In the past few weeks, several naval officers have died due to alleged negligence by the defence ministry in terms of faulty submarines but you have not raised your voice against the issue. Why are you keeping mum on the issue and not taking any stand against the UPA minister AK Antony? Is this because of the fact that you don't want to lose the poll focus? Do you keep politics above the lives of the defence personnel?

2. You have not raised any voice against the Sahara chief Subrata Roy. Why so?

3. I was born and brought up in UP, where electricity, corruption, hooliganism are some of the major problems faced by the people of the state. But, you chose to tour Gujarat not Uttar Pradesh. Why so? Is it because of the reason that you want to grab power at the Centre and you assume Narendra Modi as the biggest threat to your PM ambition and hence you chose to tour Gujarat?

4. You criticise several leaders for using private choppers but when you used the facility for the India Today Conclave you justified it by saying that it was sponsored by the event organisers. In future, if any organiser arranges a chopper for you to attend its event won't you ask for the money behind such facilities; if it's genuinely earned money or black one?

5. You claim that your party - AAP - follows democratic procedure to select candidates to be fielded in elections. But, it seems leaders like Kumar Vishwas, Yogendra Yadav chose to contest elections from their favourite constituencies without undergoing any democratic process. How was Vishwas selected to contest from Amethi? Don't you think AAP's internal democracy has been murdered this way?

6. Your leaders term the incidents of ink attacks as an act of cowardice. We all second that. But, the man - Jarnail Singh - who hurled a shoe at Finance Minister P Chidambaram in 2009, has been chosen by the Aam Aadmi Party to contest the Lok Sabha elections. Don't you think this signifies the double standards followed by the AAP? How can shoe hurling be justified, if at all?

7- You praise media when it shows that corruption has gone down during your tenure in Delhi but when the same media house publishes your report pertaining to demand of government bungalow in Delhi, you tag it as paid media. Why so? Don't you believe in the concept of free and fair media?

8. Why all of a sudden you have upped the ante against the BJP's PM nominee and softened the stand against the Congress? Is this because you're aiming for the PM's chair and feel that Modi is the biggest hurdle in your way and the Congress is no threat (as suggested by opinion polls)? Please clarify.

Hope to get the apt answers to the above written questions,

Thanks,

An Aam Aadmi.

Questions to Arvind Kejriwal from an 'aam aadmi'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

surya kiran said:


> I am not sure, if this has been posted....but just could not stop laughing


 
They spent crores on advertising...and THIS is what they got dude? Fried my brain.


----------



## jbond197

Guynextdoor2 said:


> They spent crores on advertising...and THIS is what they got dude? *Fried my brain*.



It probably was the case always as you have been Congressi so long and that's probably why you attributed this video to BJP's campaign. This is privately created by some crazy Modi fan. If you have any proof of the BS that you are throwing out then share it here else keep your BS to yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jbond197 said:


> It probably was the case always as you have been Congressi so long and that's probably why you attributed this video to BJP's campaign. This is privately created by some crazy Modi fan. If you have any proof of the BS that you are throwing out then share it here else keep your BS to yourself.


 
You have some really strange issues my friend


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jbond197 said:


> Yeah I have issues dealing with lunatics. Sorry!!


 
You gotta cool off man, you really are getting stuck up on this aren't you?


----------



## jbond197

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You gotta cool off man, you really are getting stuck up on this aren't you?


shoo..


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jbond197 said:


> shoo..


 
That's MY line, not yours  I don't like violation of my intellectual property


----------



## vsdave2302

In leadership of Mr. Modi, Gujarat is becoming rich and rich. Surat is No 1 in per capita income and A'bad is 5th. Surat has left behind the cities like Bombay and banglore and Delhi by a fair margin. It is becoming a city of ultra rich people.

Conterrory to what is stated by Liar kejriwal, Small scale industries are florishing like anything. Parheps the figure of people employed in Surat in textile and Diamond are more than total employment of people in many other states in small scale industries. These 2 industries have become the hub of garments and diamonds. Gujarat provides the employment to the millions of people from outside the state.

India's 10 cities with highest household incomes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

fiji said:


> Nobody said that the complete modi fauj is fake just like him. High time to understand that Modi is just good at selling himself and nothing else.
> 
> What development Modi has done so far? his gujarat model has been under scrutiny so many times, moreover gujarat was a developed state before modi became the CM.


 
Gujarat was a state of very high water scarcity and poor enfrastructure coupled with huge electricity problem.






One of Aisa's biggest sweet water reservior filled with Narmada water. It is a bird senctury. It used to remain dry for 8 months.

Now water has reached every village. Ponds and reivers are filled with Narmada water. 24*7 electricity. Excellent law and order. No riots for last 10 years. No appeasement and vote bank politics. Every one has equal chance of progress, More that 10 fold rise in engineering collages, Huge employment rate and so on. All public sectors including electricity board is making a huge profit so as others. Almost all villages have pakka road and excellent connectivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Gujarat roads closer to international standards: WB - The Times of India

Look world bank says exact opposite to what liar Kejriwal said.

Look at excellence achieved by Gujarat in housing for poor.

President presents GoI’s BSUP award to Ahmedabad city | DeshGujarat

Medical fecelity for Poors of Gujarat.


Gujarat government rolls out healthcare scheme for poor - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Modi is such a politician against whom lies do not work. People have tried their best by funding fake NGOS, Sold media and all proxies you may ever imagined. They tried to throw dust on Modi by all mean. They called him, Rat, Monkey , Donkey, Lahoo purush, Maut ka saudagar, Impotent etc. Nothing worked but people who threw dust reduced themselves to Zero. All Congress leaders who abused Modi have lost by huge margin. They are reduced to political non entity. Media do not quote them unless they speak something about Modi.

When Nitish saperated from BJP, People thought that it will be dent BJP. Now Nitish has emerged as a big looser. His ministers are leaving him. He is likely to emerge as big looser. He will be lucky if he get 5 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

Soumitra said:


> *Leaked - AAP stunt calendar*
> 
> *Week 1*
> 11-MarTuesdayKejriwal to infiltrate Modi’s chai pe charcha in disguise and ask him about gas pricing
> 12-MarWednesdayYogendra Yadav to claim God came in front of him last night, and blessed him for taking on the corrupt forces of the country (Note: Arrange for a halo to be made beforehand)
> 13-MarThursdayKejriwal to write to President Obama asking him 16 questions about his policies
> 14-MarFridayAcrobatic Ashutosh Day: Ashutosh to scale the Qutub Minar with his bare hands
> 15-MarSaturdayInk Day: Manish Sisodia to get inked by guy who is to shout ‘Vande mataram’ before smearing ink
> 16-MarSundaySunday Dharna: Stage protest in front of meteorological department for extended winter in Delhi
> *Week 2*
> 17-MarMondayKejriwal to visit Modi’s estranged wife Yashodaben, empathise with her and tell her Modi is in Ambani’s pockets
> 18-MarTuesdayKejriwal to throw a puppy under Modi’s car. If puppy dies, declare Modi communal. If puppy survives, Kejriwal to claim credit for rescuing puppy from communal Modi
> 19-MarWednesdayKejriwal to declare he saw aliens in Gujarat, slam Modi for illegally harbouring aliens.
> 20-MarThursdayCall Dalai Lama from the AAP number. When Dalai Lama returns call and automatically becomes member, declare that Dalai Lama has joined AAP
> 21-MarFridayAcrobatic Ashutosh Day: Ashutosh to streak onto the pitch in the middle of India vs Pakistan T20 match
> 22-MarSaturdayInk Day: Sanjay Singh to get inked by a guy wearing khaki shorts
> 23-MarSundaySunday Dharna: Stage protest in front of all Reliance Fresh shops in Gujarat. When police comes to arrest, declare Modi an Ambani agent
> *Week 3*
> 24-MarMondayKejriwal to troll Modi’s Twitter account with his 16 questions, with the hashtag #YoModiSoDeveloped
> 25-MarTuesdayKejriwal to audit Ameesha Patel’s career, and demand explanation for her flops. If she’s unable to explain, Kejriwal to declare Gujarat model as a mega failure
> 26-MarWednesdayKejriwal to storm into Times Now studio and demand appointment with Arnab Goswami
> 27-MarThursdayAAP workers to gherao SIT chief RK Raghavan’s residence for giving clean chit to communal Modi
> 28-MarFridayAcrobatic Ashutosh Day: Ashutosh to jump onto his desk in the middle of a heated panel discussion on Newshour and bare his teeth at BJP spokesperson Ravi Shankar Prasad
> 29-MarSaturdayInk Day: Kumar Vishwas to get inked by a guy who’s to shout “Har Har Modi, Ghar Ghar Modi” before smearing ink (Note: Arrange for saffron coloured ink)
> 30-MarSundayKejriwal to appear on Satyamev Jayate, burst out crying citing the atrocities of Ambani and his agent Modi against the aam aadmi.
> *Week 4*
> 31-MarMondayKejriwal to demand why the Sir title is given to Ravindra Jadeja but not Irfan Pathan, and declare Modi communal
> 1-AprTuesdayKejriwal to travel to Gir forest. AAP worker to put his hand inside lion’s mouth. If it bites, Kejriwal to claim Modi’s lions are communal and vicious, if it doesn’t bite, Kejriwal to claim Modi’s lions are scared of AAP
> 2-AprWednesdayAAP’s National Executive to undertake past-life hypnosis. Declare that in their previous lives, Yogendra Yadav was Martin Luther King, Kumar Vishwas was Rabindranath Tagore and Kejriwal was Mahatma Gandhi
> 3-AprThursdayMassive protest in front of Rail Bhavan against IRCTC server with stone pelting, chair throwing, the works (Note: Should be able to avoid a backlash given that it’s IRCTC)
> 4-AprFridayAcrobatic Ashutosh Day: Ashutosh to enrol as a contestant in the US Spelling Bee championship (Note: Should make international news and boost NRI donations)
> 5-AprSaturdayBlockbuster Ink Day: Entire National Executive to get inked by a Modi lookalike
> 6-AprSundayRest Day: Should be able to make news simply because we took a break from making news
> 
> LEAKED: AAP’s stunt calendar for the month leading up to General Elections | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*AAP’s Moradabad candidate defaults on bank dues of Rs 12 crore*

BAREILLY: In what has come as a huge embarrassment for the Aam Aadmi Party, its candidate from Moradabad, Khalid Parvez, has just been declared a defaulter by the bank of Baroda's Badaun branch for failing to pay up Rs 12 crore in dues.

*AAP’s Moradabad candidate defaults on bank dues of Rs 12 crore - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*jamescrabtree* ‏@*jamescrabtree*  Mar India up 5% since Tue; Modi fever rules RT @*fastFT*: India's Sensex hits fresh record high http://on.ft.com/1dynsvP pic.twitter.com/gl71fm1ky8



 





 * Expand *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

bad news piling up for NDA in punjab.

After assured loss in Patiala and Ludhiana ...............NDA candidates are facing defeat in bhatinda too.

Patiala .....no one has a match for Queen of Patiala , Parneet Kaur , who is most loved person in Patiala.......

Ludhiana - Bains brothers Posters are all the city ............fearing them "MANISH TEWARI " has changed the seat ...............hahahahaha.......poor Akali candidate might come last . ...funny thing Bains are independent candidates.

Bathinda - A shocker from PPP boss Manpreet ............running against Harsimrat Badal - wife of Sukhbir Badal and sister of Bikram Mathiya cabinet minister accused of running drug cartel ...........Manpreet Badal has a vote bank of over 3 lakh of his own .......and Congress has decided not to field candidate against him ......instead supporting him......lol......i wonder what will happen if badal lost.

Amritsar.........Navjot Singh sidhu is paying for ill practices and gunda raj of Badals ...........he might not get ticket .....instead Arun Jailtley might be a candidate...........that will be insteresting to see ......will Sidhu admit defeat from badals or have something else in mind?..........the only sane person in Punjab NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Ashok Aggarwal quits AAP, says party functioning like a private firm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

Modi is such a politician against whom lies do not work. People have tried their best by funding fake NGOS, Sold media and all proxies you may imagine. They tries to throw dust on Modi by all mean. They called hin, Rat, Monkey , Donkey, Lahoo purush, Maut ka saudagar, Impotent etc. Nothing worked but people who threw dust reduced themselves to Zero. All Congress leaders who abused Modi have lost by huge margin. They are reduced to political non entity. Media do not quote them unless they speak something about Modi.

When Nitish saperated from BJP, People thought that it will be difficult for BJP in Bihar if Nitish is not there. On the contorary it proved otherwise. Nitish is struggling for 5 seats.



eowyn said:


> Ashok Aggarwal quits AAP, says party functioning like a private firm


 

End of Dillussion. In fact People joined AAP with a great expaction to change country. But this goon kejri cheated everybody. It will be good for AAP if they kick Kejari's *** and make some really honest guy the president of AAP else there will be an end of the dream of peopl. Ofcourse Mr. Modi can provide a very good and progressive government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Congress vice president Sh Rahul Gandhi will on Tuesday will be in Gujarat to participate in a "Vikas Khoj Yatra" (march in search of development). 

Before leaving for his rally at Balasinor town of Kheda district in Gujarat, Gandhi will make a stopover at Rann of Kutch to meet salt pan workers. 

Rahul will visit salt pan workers at Patdi and Kharaghoda villages of Surendrangar at around 11 am and then leave for Balasinor, where he will address a rally at around 1 pm.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Meaningful debates are always welcome mate and we can continue with that but abusing someone for his political affiliation is absolute disgrace. And as far as AAP is concerned, I believe that AAP is different from other political parties so I am rooting for it. So let's agree to disagree


Aap what you Know now is another Cloak of communists and Anarchist Its seems new too this present generation Because these youths they never watch formation of Cpi movement in West Bengal in 50's and 60's there no ideological difference btw them.Look where they taken Bengal in 30 yrs of there rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

My friend from Delhi told me today that they received a huge bill of water for the last three months. Water body has given a bill of Rs 2200+.. They used to have a bill of 220-230 rs per month. Now with the grace of Crazywal, all the nearby house owners have got the same sort of bills... Wah re Kejri, tere Raj me badhi Arajakta!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

drunken-monke said:


> My friend from Delhi told me today that they received a huge bill of water for the last three months. Water body has given a bill of Rs 2200+.. They used to have a bill of 220-230 rs per month. Now with the grace of Crazywal, all the nearby house owners have got the same sort of bills... Wah re Kejri, tere Raj me badhi Arajakta!!!!!



ask them to post pics of these bills on social media . . .and over here as well if possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*India is second highest growing economy around the world as per data of IMF. This is how UPA govt has kept economy afloat even during economic crisis.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

fsayed said:


> *India is second highest growing economy around the world as per data of IMF. This is how UPA govt has kept economy afloat even during economic crisis.*


When NDA handed over the powers to UPA one, GDP was growing at 8.5, now it has came down to 4-4.5%.. Wah re khongressi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James

*Gujarat not shining, only industrialists prospering, says Rahul*

BJP's not serious about fighting corruption, says Rahul The Congress vice president mocked the BJP's claims of battling corruption and said that if they were serious then why had they allowed three convicted ministers to serve in the state of Gujarat. 

*"If you are so against corruption then tell your chief minister here about it as well...In Karnataka, there are two brothers who sold off the state so why were they kept in the cabinet?" *Rahul said. 

*He also mocked the BJP's schemes of raising money from people who attended Modi's rallies. "We don't take money from you to show you our advertisements," *he said. Rahul then went back to his pet theme of empowerment and spoke about empowering the women of the state and promised measures to improve their condition. 

To illustrate why the voter of Gujarat should pick the Congress over the BJP and him over Modi, Rahul decided to offer an example of two types of leaders. "There are two types of leaders. One who meets with people, visits their homes like Gandhiji and understands them...Such a leader is humble and has no arrogance, like Gandhiji," Rahul said. And to contrast, he presented the second type of leader. "There is another type of leader: Hitler. Hitler believed there was no need to learn from the people. Whatever will happen in Germany will be done by Hitler and the people have nothing to do with it," he said He claimed that the Congress had leaders of the first kind who understood the people's desires and how the state of Gujarat had managed to grow. Rahul also ironically, while making a speech, said that it was important not to make speeches but to meet with people and understand their needs. And that is what he was doing. 

Gujarat not shining, says Rahul The Congress Vice President debunked all of Modi's claims about the ideal scenario in Gujarat and said there was still poverty and unemployment in the state.  He pointed out that land had been given to industrial houses but the benefit hadn't reached the people who are still grappling with poverty and unemployment. 

*"Gujarat isn't shining. Only the lives of a few industrialists are shining,"* he said. The Congress Vice President highlighted the welfare schemes of the UPA government and said that it had worked for the benefit of the poor and claimed that the BJP had even blocked legislation that would benefit the poor. 1:40 pm: We have seen many chowkidaars before, Rahul tells Modi Rahul's going after Modi and questioned how he could talk about Sardar Patel and eradicating the Congress in the same speech when the veteran leader had helped build it. He then went after Modi's request to make him the chowkidaar of the country and mocked it. *"Make me the chowkidaar and corruption will go, this man claims. The country has seen many chowkidaars. Even the British were chowkidaars and look what we did to them. *We threw them out of the country," Rahul said. He said that the Congress was focussed on empowering the people of hte country and didn't intend to vest power with a single individual. The Congress Vice President claimed that the BJP would even take credit for the MNREGA if they were given the chance in the future. 

Learn about Patel before adopting him, Rahul tells BJP in Gujarat Rahul Gandhi's taking on the BJP and Narendra Modi in his hometurf and is questioning how the party and leader have adopted Sardar Vallabhabhai Patel as its icon. "*Building a statue of Sardar Patel is fine but you need to know a little more about him before building it," *Rahul said. He said it didn't require a Masters or Ph D to know that Patel had been opposed to the BJP's ideology and said that the BJP had originally even opposed naming the Ahmedabad airport after the freedom fighter "Sardar Patel had said that RSS philosophy is toxic for the country...Before building the statue they didn't see what he had said about us and our organisation," he said

Read more at: Live: Gujarat not shining, only industrialists prospering, says Rahul | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

chak de INDIA said:


> ask them to post pics of these bills on social media . . .and over here as well if possible.


Have asked him to do the same.. he is going to delhi for Holi.. would do it by then..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*
once again chhattisgarh government failure*

20 jawans killed in Naxal attack on security forces in Chhattisgarh | NDTV.com

At least 20 jawans have been killed and several others have been injured in an encounter that went on for over three hours between the Naxals and security forces in the Sukma district of Chhattisgarh today.

The Naxals attacked a joint team of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) and the state police around 10:30 am in the thickly forested Tongpal area, about 500 km south of Raipur. 

Tongpal is located close to the Jeeram Valley, where many senior Congress leader of the state were killed in a Naxal ambush in May last year.

According to preliminary information, the team of around 50 personnel who were attacked were out for a "road clearing" operation, when the Naxals triggered landmine blasts and opened fire on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> *India is second highest growing economy around the world as per data of IMF. This is how UPA govt has kept economy afloat even during economic crisis.*



And how much did the currency devalue during that time? It was something like 5% per year IIRC. The CAGR is only 12%+ because of the enormous inflation.


----------



## David James

Modi should study about Sardar Patel before making his statue: Rahul

India doesn’t need watchman, Rahul says in strongest attack on Modi - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> *once again chhattisgarh government failure*
> 
> 20 jawans killed in Naxal attack on security forces in Chhattisgarh | NDTV.com
> 
> At least 20 jawans have been killed and several others have been injured in an encounter that went on for over three hours between the Naxals and security forces in the Sukma district of Chhattisgarh today.
> 
> The Naxals attacked a joint team of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) and the state police around 10:30 am in the thickly forested Tongpal area, about 500 km south of Raipur.
> 
> Tongpal is located close to the Jeeram Valley, where many senior Congress leader of the state were killed in a Naxal ambush in May last year.
> 
> According to preliminary information, the team of around 50 personnel who were attacked were out for a "road clearing" operation, when the Naxals triggered landmine blasts and opened fire on them.



*Central *Reserve Police Force.

THE CRPF is under the Central Government, to date in this thread, you've just pissed off everybody and convinced nobody.


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> *India is second highest growing economy around the world as per data of IMF. This is how UPA govt has kept economy afloat even during economic crisis.*


Indian economy: Weakening monetary policy framework - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James

*Vertical split in city's BJP unit before elections*

Vertical split in city's BJP unit before elections - The Times of India


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Robinhood Pandey

drunken-monke said:


> Have asked him to do the same.. he is going to delhi for Holi.. would do it by then..



AAP is losing its grounds in Delhi . . . thanks to that leaked video. . . Shazia Filmy is now asking what's wrong in it. i hate her fake smile now


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Victory

fsayed said:


>


i think you're banking on congress just because they are pro-muslims, isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## David James

*Trinamool MPs urge Mamata Banerjee to join hands with Congress *

Trinamool MPs urge Mamata Banerjee to join hands with Congress | Deccan Chronicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed




----------



## David James



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fsayed said:


>


The math formula on the top right itself is incorrect!!!  What a Rahul

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SarthakGanguly said:


> The math formula on the top right itself is incorrect!!!  *What a Rahul*



you mean what an Idiot ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## David James

*Markets are overplaying the Narendra Modi rally: Andrew Holland, Ambit Investment Advisors *

Read more at:
Markets are overplaying the Narendra Modi rally: Andrew Holland, Ambit Investment Advisors - The Economic Times

Markets are overplaying the Narendra Modi rally: Andrew Holland, Ambit Investment Advisors - The Economic Times


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kushal

fsayed said:


> *once again chhattisgarh government failure*
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 jawans have been killed and several others have been injured in an encounter that went on for over three hours between the Naxals and security forces in the Sukma district of Chhattisgarh today.
> 
> The Naxals attacked a joint team of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) and the state police around 10:30 am in the thickly forested Tongpal area, about 500 km south of Raipur.
> 
> Tongpal is located close to the Jeeram Valley, where many senior Congress leader of the state were killed in a Naxal ambush in May last year.
> 
> According to preliminary information, the team of around 50 personnel who were attacked were out for a "road clearing" operation, when the Naxals triggered landmine blasts and opened fire on them.



But CRPF is under central control & all it's operations are handled by center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

David James said:


> *Markets are overplaying the Narendra Modi rally: Andrew Holland, Ambit Investment Advisors *
> 
> Read more at:
> Markets are overplaying the Narendra Modi rally: Andrew Holland, Ambit Investment Advisors - The Economic Times
> 
> Markets are overplaying the Narendra Modi rally: Andrew Holland, Ambit Investment Advisors - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

chak de INDIA said:


> you mean what an Idiot ?


It means the same. No offense to sane Rahuls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

Kushal said:


> But CRPF is under central control & all it's operations are handled by center


Mate this guy dont have idea about word 'C' ment in CRPF is Stands for Central

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

NKVD said:


> Mate this guy dont have idea about word 'C' ment in CRPF is Stands for Central


No personal attacks pls. May be he is doing this to earn his living. We all know the job growth due to our beloved Italian regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

kbd-raaf said:


> *Central *Reserve Police Force.
> 
> THE CRPF is under the Central Government, to date in this thread, you've just pissed off everybody and convinced nobody.



In addition to that he is not even leaving the death of brave hearts from political point scoring .

Shame on him .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

NKVD said:


> Mate this guy dont have idea about word 'C' ment in CRPF is Stands for Central



what the hell

He himself is a big "*C*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


> Indian economy: Weakening monetary policy framework - The Economic Times


Rupee will hit 59, say experts; next stop for Sensex 24,000 - The Economic Times


----------



## Victory

fsayed said:


> Rupee will hit 59, say experts; next stop for Sensex 24,000 - The Economic Times



Markets flirting with new highs, clearly dancing to election tunes - The Economic Times

ELECTION TIME!


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


>


kya hua tumhare baade RSS k neta kaha jo doosro k neta ko apna bata ne mein lage ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> Rupee will hit 59, say experts; next stop for Sensex 24,000 - The Economic Times



Atleast read your own news before posting ........ 

"Apart from the alliance story and other things as far as election scene goes, I personally feel that what is happening in this market right now is the sentiment which is playing around, and sentiment is largely dictated by one factor that is the *Modi factor*," Mehraboon Irani, Principal & Head-Private Client Group Business, Nirmal Bang Securities, told ET Now yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Victory said:


> Markets flirting with new highs, clearly dancing to election tunes - The Economic Times
> 
> ELECTION TIME!


*yele bhai ab iska bhi credit bjp or rss ko dede *

India's February trade deficit narrows to $8.1 billion: Trade ministry - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kurup said:


> Atleast read your own news before posting ........
> 
> "Apart from the alliance story and other things as far as election scene goes, I personally feel that what is happening in this market right now is the sentiment which is playing around, and sentiment is largely dictated by one factor that is the *Modi factor*," Mehraboon Irani, Principal & Head-Private Client Group Business, Nirmal Bang Securities, told ET Now yesterday.



Paid Media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

NEW DELHI: Over half of India's population now has an Aadhaar number, as the Nandan Nilekani-led Unique Identification Authority of India (UIDAI) is learnt to have generated over 60 crore such numbers, three weeks before the March 31 deadline set by the govt to reach this goal. 

By March 10, the UIDAI had generated and dispatched unique Aadhaar numbers to 600.7 million people, ET has learnt from senior government officials aware of the development. 

"Aadhaar has become the faste .. 

Read more at:
Every second Indian now has Aadhaar number - The Economic Times

An sms and voice message facility has been created for Rae Bareli. Please ask as many people as possible of Raebareli to give *a missed call (toll free) on No: 08467009696. *They will be able to receive messages from the Member of Parliament, and the District Congress committee can also send messages to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Nitish Kumar’s desire to be PM led to JD(U), BJP rift: Narendra Modi - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@kurup

look who thanked my paid media comment . . .




Thanks x *2*
kurup fsayed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


> *yele bhai ab iska bhi credit bjp or rss ko dede *
> 
> India's February trade deficit narrows to $8.1 billion: Trade ministry - The Economic Times



Idiot the deficit narrowed because we stopped importing non-oil goods. AN INDICATOR OF A BAD ECONOMY!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Leader: Party president Rajnath Singh has so far managed to contain the infighting within the BJP​Wrangling within the BJP leadership over ticket allocation for some high-profile constituencies in Uttar Pradesh indicates that it may not be smooth sailing for the saffron party at the hustings as is being predicted. 
Though the RSS has managed to douse the fire of discontent for now, this peace doesn't appear to be long lasting. 
Many BJP leaders in UP were already unhappy with the anointment of Amit Shah (still seen as an outsider) as the in-charge of party affairs in the state. 
Now the talk of allocation of certain 'safe' seats to the party heavyweights, including its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi and president Rajnath Singh, has triggered dissent among local veteran leaders.
Uttar Pradesh, which sends the maximum number of MPs to the Lok Sabha (80), is a crucial state for the BJP's dream of returning to power. 
But infighting weeks before the state goes to polls, can spoil its plans. The state is also politically and demographically different from others as the contest here is mostly triangular or quadrangular. 
So, any kind of rebellion or infighting can cost the BJP and help its political opponents. Another major problem facing the BJP is the controversy over prospective allies and candidates. 
Blinded by the 'Mission 272+' the BJP is letting in some people whose credentials are questionable. 
Senior leader Sushma Swaraj has already expressed her displeasure over the proposed induction of B. Sriramulu, former aide of Bellary's mining baron Janardhan Reddy, into the party. 
The BJP's alleged secret pact with Raj Thackeray, known for his anti-north Indian stand, has also come under fire from leaders like Nitish Kumar. 
At this juncture, the BJP may think it can win the election comfortably. But, the reality is Delhi is still a distant dream for Modi and his party. 
They can't think of coming to power by using the same tactics that they have been criticising themselves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/article-2577729/WHIPLASH-Delhi-distant-dream-BJP.html#ixzz2veE0e6Cx 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## SarthakGanguly

@fsayed - There is a difference between defence.pk and facebook. While I have no problem if you engage in your duty to propagate one side or another - remember there is a place and time for it. And this is a place for meaningful discussion - NOT repeated doses of propaganda. I have never seen you participate on any discussion so far. This goes against the very principles of a social forum. Peddle your junk on facebook or twitter pls. Off topic and meaningless posts will be reported henceforth. @Guynextdoor2 also holds views similar to yours, but he discusses other topics as well. You OTOH behave like a bot.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

*Elections 2014: Smriti Irani's poor show in Agra | NDTV.com*

*Elections 2014: Smriti Irani's poor show in Agra*






*Agra: *It was not the content of what Smiriti Irani said at the "intellectuals' meeting on Monday evening at a conclave in Agra, but the poor attendance, that is the talk of the town.

"May be Agra doesn't have too many intellectuals," said insurance agent Sudheir Gupta.

Home-maker Padmini reacted saying "the lack of interest in her meeting clearly is a pointer towards the gender bias of the male dominated BJP."

District BJP leaders however explained that since there was an important meeting at Hathras, most leaders were away and could not join the session addressed by Rajya Sabha member and party vice president Ms Irani.

Ms Irani lauded Narendra Modi's development model and lashed out at UPA's performance. She said votes for either BSP or SP would mean supporting the Congress which is neck deep in corruption.

She called Aam Admi Party the "B team of the Congress" while interacting with media persons.



*Real neta should listen, not just talk: Rahul Gandhi addresses rally in Gujarat*
*





Kheda district, Gujarat: *Rahul Gandhiaddressed a rally in Narendra Modi's bastion, Gujarat. He criticized the BJP and said that the poor have not benefited from the BJP rule. In a direct hit to Mr Modi, Mr Gandhi said that real politicians not just talk but act. (Election 2014: Live Blog)

Mr Gandhi is the frontrunner to become the PM in the upcoming general elections if the Congress wins.

Here are the highlights:

Gujarat has given Sardar Patel and Mahatma Gandhi to the country.
They represent ideology for nation building.
Good that you want to build his statue but you have not bothered to even read what his ideology is.
BJP says it wants to finish Congress but who made the party? It was Sardar Patel and Mahatma Gandhi.
The state was built by the people not by an individual.
India doesn't want _chowkidar, _it wants basic rights.
Land has been taken away from farmers and given to corporates.
We won't worship RSS or BJP leaders.
Our leaders are Sardar Patel and Mahatma Gandhi.
BJP doesn't have ideology but just anger.
They want to pass on this anger to the people.
But we have love and compassion and not anger.
Have the youth here got employment? I don't see Nano's on the roads.
Gujarat is shining for industrialists, not for the poor people.
India cannot shine till we alleviate poverty.
We have to uplift the poor people.
We have lifted 15 crore people from below poverty line.
We want to elevate 17 crore people from poor strata to middle class.
There are two set of politicians: One who think people are wise and you can learn from them, like Mahatma Gandhi. The second set are like Hitler who think they are always right and not the people. They are arrogant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Notice how cleverly he inserts the pic of rahul gandhi in his posts lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> kya hua tumhare baade RSS k neta kaha jo doosro k neta ko apna bata ne mein lage ho


Kiske neta Wo Congress kahan Rahi yeh Ab Gandhi ki Bal Pal Lal waali .Rajender prasad .lal bahudaR SHashtri waali Ki its not that Congress any more This congress Is Now Just is Gathering of FootLickers roaming around One Family

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Note to other posters - please report the repeated posters copied from facebook or propaganda websites of @fsayed 
This is a defence forum where people talk, not for advertising exactly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

@Bhai Zakir
@Guynextdoor2 
@ExtraOdinary 
@jha 
@Soumitra 
@NKVD


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> Leader: Party president Rajnath Singh has so far managed to contain the infighting within the BJP​Wrangling within the BJP leadership over ticket allocation for some high-profile constituencies in Uttar Pradesh indicates that it may not be smooth sailing for the saffron party at the hustings as is being predicted.
> Though the RSS has managed to douse the fire of discontent for now, this peace doesn't appear to be long lasting.
> Many BJP leaders in UP were already unhappy with the anointment of Amit Shah (still seen as an outsider) as the in-charge of party affairs in the state.
> Now the talk of allocation of certain 'safe' seats to the party heavyweights, including its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi and president Rajnath Singh, has triggered dissent among local veteran leaders.
> Uttar Pradesh, which sends the maximum number of MPs to the Lok Sabha (80), is a crucial state for the BJP's dream of returning to power.
> But infighting weeks before the state goes to polls, can spoil its plans. The state is also politically and demographically different from others as the contest here is mostly triangular or quadrangular.
> So, any kind of rebellion or infighting can cost the BJP and help its political opponents. Another major problem facing the BJP is the controversy over prospective allies and candidates.
> Blinded by the 'Mission 272+' the BJP is letting in some people whose credentials are questionable.
> Senior leader Sushma Swaraj has already expressed her displeasure over the proposed induction of B. Sriramulu, former aide of Bellary's mining baron Janardhan Reddy, into the party.
> The BJP's alleged secret pact with Raj Thackeray, known for his anti-north Indian stand, has also come under fire from leaders like Nitish Kumar.
> At this juncture, the BJP may think it can win the election comfortably. But, the reality is Delhi is still a distant dream for Modi and his party.
> They can't think of coming to power by using the same tactics that they have been criticising themselves.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/article-2577729/WHIPLASH-Delhi-distant-dream-BJP.html#ixzz2veE0e6Cx
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

NKVD said:


> Kiske neta Wo Congress kahan Rahi yeh Ab Gandhi ki Bal Pal Lal waali .Rajender prasad .lal bahudaR SHashtri waali Ki its not that Congress any more This congress Is Now Just is Gathering of FootLickers roaming around One Family



O thand rakh kakke . .


----------



## David James

Tarakant Jha quits BJP, joins JD (U) - The Times of India

Ex-minister quits BJP, may join BJD soon - The Times of India

Purandeswari supporters angry over her decision to quit Congress and join BJP | Deccan Chronicle

Two Sena leaders from Shirur quit - The Times of India

Uddhav Thackeray hits out at MNS chief for backing Modi : Maharashtra, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

@David James 
@The_Showstopper 
@Bhai Zakir
@Soumitra 
@Guynextdoor2 
@ExtraOdinary 
@jha 



RSS worker on bike with explosives dies in blast | Deccan Chronicle





*Kannur: *A worker of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh was killed when the bike on which he was travelling, allegedly with explosive material, exploded at Maruthayil near Mattannur on Saturday. The deceased has been identified as AV Dileep Kumar (27), son of Ambiloth Sankaran, police said.

The incident occurred at 5.30 am as Dileep was coming towards Mattannur. The bike was completely destroyed in the explosion. Three houses within a 50 metre radius also suffered minor damage, police added. Although Dileep was rushed to a hospital in Kannur, doctors said he was brought dead.

Top police officials including Kannur Range IG Jose George, Kannur SP Rahul Nair and others visited the spot. Bomb squad and forensic experts also visited the spot and gathered evidence.

The actual cause of the explosion will be known only after a thorough probe, police said. According to initial indication, Dileep was carrying around 3 kg of explosive, said a member of the bomb squad who examined the spot.

CPI-M Kannu district secretary P Jayarajan said the incident was more proof that the RSS was trying to vitiate peace in the district. The police had failed in effectively countering RSS violence, he said.

RSS Kannur district leader Valsan Thillenkeri said Dileep was not a member of the RSS. He was only a sympathizer of the organization. According to Valsan, the mishap was accidental and also pointed out that the family of Dileep were makers of traditional firecrackers. Dileep was carrying the explosive material after the festival in a local temple, he added.

Police sources however said that Dileepan did not have a licence to manufacture firecrackers. A case was registered under the Explosives Act.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Victory said:


> Notice how cleverly he inserts the pic of rahul gandhi in his posts lol


q bhai artical modi ya rss k bare tha kya


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> @David James
> @The_Showstopper
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Soumitra
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @jha
> 
> 
> 
> RSS worker on bike with explosives dies in blast | Deccan Chronicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kannur: *A worker of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh was killed when the bike on which he was travelling, allegedly with explosive material, exploded at Maruthayil near Mattannur on Saturday. The deceased has been identified as AV Dileep Kumar (27), son of Ambiloth Sankaran, police said.
> 
> The incident occurred at 5.30 am as Dileep was coming towards Mattannur. The bike was completely destroyed in the explosion. Three houses within a 50 metre radius also suffered minor damage, police added. Although Dileep was rushed to a hospital in Kannur, doctors said he was brought dead.
> 
> Top police officials including Kannur Range IG Jose George, Kannur SP Rahul Nair and others visited the spot. Bomb squad and forensic experts also visited the spot and gathered evidence.
> 
> The actual cause of the explosion will be known only after a thorough probe, police said. According to initial indication, Dileep was carrying around 3 kg of explosive, said a member of the bomb squad who examined the spot.
> 
> CPI-M Kannu district secretary P Jayarajan said the incident was more proof that the RSS was trying to vitiate peace in the district. The police had failed in effectively countering RSS violence, he said.
> 
> RSS Kannur district leader Valsan Thillenkeri said Dileep was not a member of the RSS. He was only a sympathizer of the organization. According to Valsan, the mishap was accidental and also pointed out that the family of Dileep were makers of traditional firecrackers. Dileep was carrying the explosive material after the festival in a local temple, he added.
> 
> Police sources however said that Dileepan did not have a licence to manufacture firecrackers. A case was registered under the Explosives Act.


BJP condemns Akbar Owaisi for praising Nizam - Worldnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


> Im very chill ji
> 
> 
> CPI IS TALKING about communal harmony is like Slut talking About Virginity


reported for using abusing language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

fsayed said:


> @David James
> @The_Showstopper
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Soumitra
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @jha
> 
> 
> 
> RSS worker on bike with explosives dies in blast | Deccan Chronicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kannur: *A worker of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh was killed when the bike on which he was travelling, allegedly with explosive material, exploded at Maruthayil near Mattannur on Saturday. The deceased has been identified as AV Dileep Kumar (27), son of Ambiloth Sankaran, police said.
> 
> The incident occurred at 5.30 am as Dileep was coming towards Mattannur. The bike was completely destroyed in the explosion. Three houses within a 50 metre radius also suffered minor damage, police added. Although Dileep was rushed to a hospital in Kannur, doctors said he was brought dead.
> 
> Top police officials including Kannur Range IG Jose George, Kannur SP Rahul Nair and others visited the spot. Bomb squad and forensic experts also visited the spot and gathered evidence.
> 
> The actual cause of the explosion will be known only after a thorough probe, police said. According to initial indication, Dileep was carrying around 3 kg of explosive, said a member of the bomb squad who examined the spot.
> 
> CPI-M Kannu district secretary P Jayarajan said the incident was more proof that the RSS was trying to vitiate peace in the district. The police had failed in effectively countering RSS violence, he said.
> 
> RSS Kannur district leader Valsan Thillenkeri said Dileep was not a member of the RSS. He was only a sympathizer of the organization. According to Valsan, the mishap was accidental and also pointed out that the family of Dileep were makers of traditional firecrackers. Dileep was carrying the explosive material after the festival in a local temple, he added.
> 
> Police sources however said that Dileepan did not have a licence to manufacture firecrackers. A case was registered under the Explosives Act.


 

He must be a congress fellow. They must have blown up RSS name like they generally do to divert public attention Like they did in case of swami asimanand and RSS chief case. Fake news to divert Pblic attention.


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


> BJP condemns Akbar Owaisi for praising Nizam - Worldnews.com


* very good nobody should divide our unity*


----------



## Victory

fsayed said:


> q bhai artical modi ya rss k bare tha kya


Your profile pic speaks volumes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

BALASINOR (Gujarat): In a hard-hitting attack on Narendra Modi on his home turf, Rahul Gandhi today accused his government of "stealing" farmers' land and charged the BJP with appropriating credit for schemes launched by the Congress-led UPA.

Without directly naming the Gujarat Chief Minister, Gandhi also alluded that Modi works like Nazi dictator Adolf Hitler and attacked him for retaining "corrupt" ministers in his state cabinet while talking tall of fighting corruption.

.. 

Read more at:
Rahul Gandhi accuses Narendra Modi of stealing farmers' land - The Economic Times


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> @David James
> @The_Showstopper
> @Bhai Zakir
> @Soumitra
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @jha
> 
> 
> 
> RSS worker on bike with explosives dies in blast | Deccan Chronicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kannur: *A worker of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh was killed when the bike on which he was travelling, allegedly with explosive material, exploded at Maruthayil near Mattannur on Saturday. The deceased has been identified as AV Dileep Kumar (27), son of Ambiloth Sankaran, police said.
> 
> The incident occurred at 5.30 am as Dileep was coming towards Mattannur. The bike was completely destroyed in the explosion. Three houses within a 50 metre radius also suffered minor damage, police added. Although Dileep was rushed to a hospital in Kannur, doctors said he was brought dead.
> 
> Top police officials including Kannur Range IG Jose George, Kannur SP Rahul Nair and others visited the spot. Bomb squad and forensic experts also visited the spot and gathered evidence.
> 
> The actual cause of the explosion will be known only after a thorough probe, police said. According to initial indication, Dileep was carrying around 3 kg of explosive, said a member of the bomb squad who examined the spot.
> 
> CPI-M Kannu district secretary P Jayarajan said the incident was more proof that the RSS was trying to vitiate peace in the district. The police had failed in effectively countering RSS violence, he said.
> 
> RSS Kannur district leader Valsan Thillenkeri said Dileep was not a member of the RSS. He was only a sympathizer of the organization. According to Valsan, the mishap was accidental and also pointed out that the family of Dileep were makers of traditional firecrackers. Dileep was carrying the explosive material after the festival in a local temple, he added.
> 
> Police sources however said that Dileepan did not have a licence to manufacture firecrackers. A case was registered under the Explosives Act.


Post reported against spreading communality based propoganda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Victory said:


> Your profile pic speaks volumes


is ur profile is real?



Victory said:


> Your profile pic speaks volumes


its my choice


----------



## Victory

fsayed said:


> is ur profile is real?
> 
> 
> its my choice


Yo that's me.


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @jha
> @Soumitra
> @NKVD


Post reported for creating mistrust among muslim members on Pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

NKVD said:


> Post reported for creating mistrust among muslim members on Pdf


very good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James

*Modi copies Slogans from Pakistan and Obama*
















- Modi copied *Parvez Mushraff's slogan* Pakistan First and calls India First

- Modi also copied Barak Obama's slogan "*Yes we can"*


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

^^^^^^
fakir ki ek or ID

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Victory

chak de INDIA said:


> fakir ki ek or ID


who fakir?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Victory said:


> who fakir?



@Bhai Zakir

you don't know him ?

thats guy is famous for his multiple IDs

right now he is acting like a Xtian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## takeiteasy

fsayed said:


> RSS worker on bike with explosives dies in blast | Deccan Chronicle


RSS vs CPI(M) is common in north Malabar part of Kerala. yes, RSS is a charity organization. above news is an example what kind of charity they do.  RSS does their charity like this. blowing bombs false flag mostly to blame Muslims and much more. Manki parivar will be angry.


----------



## Victory

chak de INDIA said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> 
> you don't know him ?


Yah , he is one respected member here i guess (sorry i was banned for months  ) 
have no idea what happened....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Victory said:


> Yah , he is one respected member here i guess (sorry i was banned for months  )
> have no idea what happened....



Another victim of elections .. . . .

his political views hijacked the nationalist inside him . . . turned into a congressi bot. 

situation was so bad that if someone had constipation in Gujarat . . . Modi was responsible according to him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

I


takeiteasy said:


> RSS vs CPI(M) is common in north Malabar part of Kerala. yes, RSS is a charity organization. above news is an example what kind of charity they do.  RSS does their charity like this. blowing bombs false flag mostly to blame Muslims and much more. Manki parivar will be angry.


RSS-ABVP Worker Vishal’s murder case: Kerala Police arrested two Popular Front Workers | Vishwa Samvada Kendra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

*Don't use Bapu's name in elections, Mahatma Gandhi's great grandson tells Rahul*
*Manjeetsingh Negi*[ Updated 11 Mar 2014, 15:54:25 ]







PRINT
FONT SIZE




*New Delhi:*Mahatma Gandhi's great grandson Shrikrishna Kulkarni has said that Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi should not have brought Gandhi's assassination issue in his election campaign.

What does Mahatma Gandhi have to do with this election, asks Mahatma Gandhi's great grandson.

Rahul Gandhi had last week blamed the RSS for the assassination of Mahatma Gandhi. 

"RSS people killed Gandhiji and today their people (BJP) talk of him...They opposed Sardar Patel and Gandhiji," Rahul had said while addressing a public rally in Thane district.

In his letter, he slapped the first family, calling out the fake Gandhi’s bluff to stop using the ‘Gandhi’ name when they are not the real Gandhis. 

To say nothing of the fact that such an important bit of news was missing from the MSM.

Shrikrishna Kulkarni's mother is Mahatma Gandhi's third son Ramdas Gandhi's daughter. She married GR Kulkarni.

*Here’s the letter written by Kulkarni:*


Dear Rahul Gandhi,

Gandhiji was my great grandfather. 

He was assassinated by Mr. Nathuram Godse. Many inquiry commissions have researched the case and none has implicated the RSS. My grandfather Ramdas Gandhi wrote to the then Home Minister, Sadar Patel to spare Mr. Godse the capital punishment -- our family had moved on even then...but...just for your information..when Ramdas Gandhi lay dying in Mumbai (1969), Mr. Gopal Godse, the younger brother of Mr. Nathuram Godse did pay him a visit. So as it stands, this issue is squarely in the past and my family has moved on....

....my humble suggestion -- you folks who own Congress (I) and your good self...should move on AND QUIT milking the name Gandhi and this issue for your selfish benefits. Have the magnanimity to accept the verdicts of the various commissions.

To keep harping that the RSS killed Gandhi is akin to saying the Sikhs killed your father...which would be such a petty falsehood isn't it? A couple of guys don't make for a community....

So please stop this charade, stop this opportunistic usage of the Gandhi name. You are not from the Gandhi family. You have fooled too many people for too long in India. Stop it now.

I am putting this in the public domain as someone from the Gandhi family has to call your bluff.

Yours sincerely,
Shrikrishna Kulkarni

Don't use Bapu's name in elections, Mahatma Gandhi's great grandson tells Rahul


Fake Gandhis are using the Name of Bapu (Mahatma Gandhi) to malaign a Nationalist Organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Aap what you Know now is another Cloak of communists and Anarchist Its seems new too this present generation Because these youths they never watch formation of Cpi movement in West Bengal in 50's and 60's there no ideological difference btw them.Look where they taken Bengal in 30 yrs of there rule.



I would prefer to wait and watch and walk along AAP as I've seen hope in them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

"There is not even an atom of development in Gujarat.Tweeted by Kejriwal using free WiFi in Ahmedabad" -- This one line explains enough about Development Purush and Imaandaar Purush..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdave2302

David James said:


> Tarakant Jha quits BJP, joins JD (U) - The Times of India
> 
> Ex-minister quits BJP, may join BJD soon - The Times of India
> 
> Purandeswari supporters angry over her decision to quit Congress and join BJP | Deccan Chronicle
> 
> Two Sena leaders from Shirur quit - The Times of India
> 
> Uddhav Thackeray hits out at MNS chief for backing Modi : Maharashtra, News - India Today


 

If you see some people leaving BJP as some Parameter, There are more people who lives congress and other party.


----------



## kurup

Sena says bond with BJP strong, undeterred by Raj's support for Modi - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Maoist leader Sabyasachi Panda to join AAP: Reports

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

Dem!god said:


> "There is not even an atom of development in Gujarat.Tweeted by Kejriwal using free WiFi in Ahmedabad" -- This one line explains enough about Development Purush and Imaandaar Purush..


 

Kejriwal traveled Whole Gujarat in 3 days and make all his statements. Isn't it the proof of Development of Gujarat that he could travel so much in just 3 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> I would prefer to wait and watch and walk along AAP as I've seen hope in them...


I,ve hope for Narendra modi Because There is No purpose of his life rather than serving for Society I admire him as Person and his journey towards His path of life His Sacrifice of Life Pleasures For the Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> I,ve hope for Narendra modi Because There is No purpose of his life rather tan serving for Society I admire him as Person and his journey towards His path of life



So be it...


----------



## drunken-monke

takeiteasy said:


> RSS vs CPI(M) is common in north Malabar part of Kerala. yes, RSS is a charity organization. above news is an example what kind of charity they do.  RSS does their charity like this. blowing bombs false flag mostly to blame Muslims and much more. Manki parivar will be angry.


And then you wake and realize that this was bad dream!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

The_Showstopper said:


> I would prefer to wait and watch and walk along AAP as I've seen hope in them...



@Victory be careful, fakiron ki kami nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdave2302

Look at poor turn out in Balasore rally of Rahul Gandhi.

Even chairs are empty.

Rahul Gandhi in balasinor, solder meeting for election campaign - www.divyabhaskar.co.in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

vsdave2302 said:


> Look at poor turn out in Balasore rally of Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> Even chairs are empty.
> 
> Rahul Gandhi in balasinor, solder meeting for election campaign - www.divyabhaskar.co.in



this is a conspiracy by paid media and RSS workers . .

Picture is taken way before Ra-owl baba came

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

fsayed said:


> BALASINOR (Gujarat): In a hard-hitting attack on Narendra Modi on his home turf, Rahul Gandhi today accused his government of "stealing" farmers' land and charged the BJP with appropriating credit for schemes launched by the Congress-led UPA.
> 
> Without directly naming the Gujarat Chief Minister, Gandhi also alluded that Modi works like Nazi dictator Adolf Hitler and attacked him for retaining "corrupt" ministers in his state cabinet while talking tall of fighting corruption.
> 
> ..
> 
> Read more at:
> Rahul Gandhi accuses Narendra Modi of stealing farmers' land - The Economic Times


 

He is trying to do an another Kejriwal but there is a very poor rsponse in rally. Low turn out inspte of huge spending of money.



NKVD said:


> I,ve hope for Narendra modi Because There is No purpose of his life rather than serving for Society I admire him as Person and his journey towards His path of life His Sacrifice of Life Pleasures For the Nation


 

Yes it is never eassy to live family and worldly pleasure for the Nation. very few people can do that sacrifice.

COngress batryed Mahatma Gandhi. Now fake gandhis are bagging vote on the name of Mahatma Gandhi.


Dandi Yatra Heritage Route Rs2,500 crore project, but nine years have passed present status - www.divyabhaskar.co.in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

chak de INDIA said:


> this is a conspiracy by paid media and RSS workers . .
> 
> Picture is taken way before Ra-owl baba came


 


it is possibel that many people wold have left the rally by the time Raul vincci start his speech like Delhi. Who knows. People of Gujarat hates fake Gandhis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

vsdave2302 said:


> it is possibel that many people wold have left the rally by the time Raul vincci start his speech like Delhi. Who knows. People of Gujarat hates fake Gandhis.



Mind it. . . he is not a Gandhi

wo Gand-hi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Ashok Agarwal resigns, says AAP has become "directionless"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

chak de INDIA said:


> Mind it. . . he is not a Gandhi
> 
> wo Gand-hi hai


 

This is superb. Never heard before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*Gujarat chief minister claims that his state is 'developed'. If that is indeed the case then why does his state paint a dismal picture when it comes to education? Dropout rates in schools are unacceptably high in the state as compared to the national average.*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s_madaans

fsayed said:


> *Gujarat chief minister claims that his state is 'developed'. If that is indeed the case then why does his state paint a dismal picture when it comes to education? Dropout rates in schools are unacceptably high in the state as compared to the national average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Show the REAL PROOF not this congified bluff to defend your claim......


----------



## vsdave2302

fsayed said:


> *Gujarat chief minister claims that his state is 'developed'. If that is indeed the case then why does his state paint a dismal picture when it comes to education? Dropout rates in schools are unacceptably high in the state as compared to the national average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

School drop out rate of Girls reduced to 2 % in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

t


fsayed said:


> *Gujarat chief minister claims that his state is 'developed'. If that is indeed the case then why does his state paint a dismal picture when it comes to education? Dropout rates in schools are unacceptably high in the state as compared to the national average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now that you've seen the Congi propoganda, let's see the actual facts:

http://ssa.nic.in/research-studies-...n/list-of-studies/Dropout Study 21 States.pdf

Did Rahul just copy Kejriwal's Modi strategy? Flog Gujarat in Gujarat | Firstpost

This has to be unique. For the first time the government isn't defending its performance it's attacking the performance of one it's own states.

Mr Gandhi have you forgotten that Gujarat is a part of India, therefore any failings in Gujarat can be attributed to the Central Government?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Congress and its unlegitimate son paap propaganda and reality - see with your own eyes





*Rahul BABA :BJP opposed Amul*






*Reality*

Amul was founded in 1946 by Tribhuvanbhai Patel, BJP was not in existence. BJP was formed in 1980s. Even Jan Sangha, the parent organization of BJP was not born. A relevant portion of Rahul’s speech is attached with on this page.





*MajorRoshanBhatia* ‏@*RoshanSdrprop*  13m
Sharad Pawar," Gai ko katne se desh ka koyi nuksan nahi hoga, agar nahi katen ge tau Boodhi hokar aafat kar den gi." Secular Votes ????


*MajorRoshanBhatia* ‏@*RoshanSdrprop*  17m
Vice President of India, Hamid Ansari,"I will not say Vande Matram." Congress Breed


*MajorRoshanBhatia* ‏@*RoshanSdrprop*  19m
Nehru in 1952,"If we ban cow- slaughter, the world would think India is going back to 15th century."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

*Rahul Vinchi*:Rss killed Gandhi

*FACT*:Here is the FIRST HOME MINISTER (of CONGRESS) INDIA 1946-50 and Says

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drunken-monke

GreenFoe said:


> *Rahul Vinchi*:Rss killed Gandhi
> 
> *FACT*:Here is the FIRST HOME MINISTER (of CONGRESS) INDIA 1946-50 and Says


Big a$s liars of Congressi Mullah, will shut up now....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## David James

kbd-raaf said:


> t
> 
> 
> Now that you've seen the Congi propoganda, *let's see the actual facts:*
> 
> http://ssa.nic.in/research-studies-document_old/survey-report-on-out-of-school-children/list-of-studies/Dropout Study 21 States.pdf
> 
> Did Rahul just copy Kejriwal's Modi strategy? Flog Gujarat in Gujarat | Firstpost
> 
> This has to be unique. For the first time the government isn't defending its performance it's attacking the performance of one it's own states.
> 
> Mr Gandhi have you forgotten that Gujarat is a part of India, therefore any failings in Gujarat can be attributed to the Central Government?



*Despite high claims, dropout ratio in primary schools of Gujarat 7%*

AHMEDABAD: Despite high claims of zero dropout ratios in the state primary sector due state's school enrolment drives and other programs like Kanya Kelavani (girl child education) drives the state is officially having 7.08% school drop out ratio in standard 1 to standard 7th. 

*In a written response* to senior Congress MLA and party whip Balwantsinh Rajput, the *Gujarat Education Minister Bhupendrasinh Chudasama told *that during the 2011-12 school drop out ratio of girls were 7.82% and in boys 7.35% and total ratio was 7.56%. In 2012-12 it was 7.37% in girls, 6.87% in boys and overall dropout ratio was 7.08%.
Despite high claims, dropout ratio in primary schools of Gujarat 7% - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James

*Narendra Modi’s turf flops on education, health *

NEW DELHI: One key issue in the upcoming general elections is state governments' track record, with Gujarat receiving the most attention because it is BJP PM designate Narendra Modi's biggest publicity plank. Gujarat's economic growth, its prosperity and its efficient administration are being showcased across the country. 

*A closer look at two important aspects of people's lives - education and health - shows up an unexpectedly dismal picture in Gujarat. *

*Dropout rates in schools are unacceptably high at 58 per cent compared to the national average of 49 per cent. 

For Dalits the dropout rate increases to 65 per cent and for tribals, to 78 per cent.* Pupil-teacher ratios are higher than the national average, especially in senior classes - at intermediate levels there are 52 students for every teacher in Gujarat compared to the national average of 34. 

*Shockingly, enrollment of boys in Class I has dropped by 24 per cent over a decade, *although it has increased by 11 per cent over a decade, although it has increased by 11 per cent for girls. Some of this can be explained by a country-wide effort to remove fictitious entries reflected in a nationwide decline of about 4 per cent among boys. * Dalit enrolment in Gujarat has dropped by 27 per cent compared to a national increase of 1 per cent* while adivasi enrolment has inched up by 5 per cent compared to a national increase of 9 per cent. 

*Higher education seems to be in doldrums as Gujarat's gross enrolment ratio (GER) of 17.6 is lower than the national average of 20.4 *and much below equally advanced states like Tamil Nadu (38.2) and Maharashtra (27.4). GER is the proportion of 18-23 year olds studying in higher education to their total population. 

Gujarat's healthcare delivery system appears to be floundering. Shortage of doctors at primary health centers (PHCs) is 34 per cent but shortage of specialist doctors like pediatricians and gynecologists at community health centers (CHCs) reaches a jaw-dropping 94 per cent. 

*Infrastructure itself has not yet been built - 21 per cent of sub-centres, 19 per cent of PHCs and 11 per cent of CHCs do not exist. *

In tribal areas,* 70 per cent of X-Ray technicians and 63 per cent of pharmacists are not posted, while there is a 100 per cent shortage of specialist doctors. *

The results of this disarray in health are evident. Gujarat's infant mortality rate — number of children dying before they reach one year age — was 38 in 2012. This is lower than the national average of 42 but much higher than similar states like Tamil Nadu (21) and Maharashtra (25). In rural areas, infant mortality in Gujarat goes up to 45, almost the same as the national average of 46. In some western Gujarat districts,* infant mortality is as high as 55. *

*The mortality rate for girls under 5 years is 37 in Gujarat compared to the national average of 34*. Maharashtra's rate is 21 while Tamil Nadu's is 20. This appears to be more a case of discrimination against the girl child rather than a health issue. 

Maternal mortality ratio (MMR) is 122 for Gujarat, well ahead of the national average of 178, but well behind Kerala (66), Maharashtra (87) and Tamil Nadu (90). MMR is the number of women dying from child birth-related causes per 10,000 live births. 

*The cause of this mediocre performance of Gujarat in education and health is partly due to not spending enough on these crucial aspects. *Since 2001-02, *Gujarat government spent only 13.2 per cent of its total expenditure on education compared to the national average of 14.8 per cent for all states.* Equivalent states spent much more - Maharashtra (18 per cent), Tamil Nadu (14 per cent). 

Similarly, Gujarat government was stingy about healthcare, spending just 3 per cent of the total expenditure on it on an average. Tamil Nadu spent 4 per cent, Maharashtra 3.5 per cent but even states like Jharkhand (4.8 per cent) and Rajasthan (4.5 per cent) were ahead. 

Read more at:
Narendra Modi’s turf flops on education, health - The Economic Times


----------



## Tridibans

Has anybody seen Bhai Zakir, that Bharat mata ki jai guy and David James posting together on defence.pk ever ?
Its really strange one pops out when the other is not around. Mutually exclusive it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## David James

*RSS chief asks party workers not to chant NaMo NaMo*






RSS chief asks party workers not to chant NaMo NaMo

RSS can't chant Namo Namo, says chief Mohan Bhagwat - Hindustan Times

RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat instructed workers not to chant 'NaMo, NaMo...'


----------



## Soumitra

Tridibans said:


> Has anybody seen Bhai Zakir, that Bharat mata ki jai guy and David James posting together on defence.pk ever ?
> Its really strange one pops out when the other is not around. Mutually exclusive it seems


When Spiderman comes, Peter Parker is gone. When Bruce Wayne comes Batman is gone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

*GAURAV C SAWANT* ‏@*gauravcsawant*  1m
Trouble for Mamata Di. Muslim clerics call for boycott of her rally. Call #*annahazare* is a RSS stooge. #*PoliticalBuzzToday* @*HeadlinesToday*


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Soumitra said:


> When Spiderman comes, Peter Parker is gone. When Bruce Wayne comes Batman is gone







Tridibans said:


> Has anybody seen Bhai Zakir, that Bharat mata ki jai guy and David James posting together on defence.pk ever ?
> Its really strange one pops out when the other is not around. Mutually exclusive it seems



fakir smells like a rotten fish . . . . koi bhi pakad leta hai bechare ko

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MST

The Congi Bots are back with a bang. Looks like the payment for this month was released by the high command

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> Dear Mr Kejriwal,
> 
> In the past few weeks you have written letters to some key politicians especially those who are contenders for the prime ministerial chair and as you didn't get response from any of them it seems you have gained the upper hand on the issues raised by you.
> 
> Now, a common man like me wants to post some questions in the interest of the nation as you have maintained silence on a number of issues.
> 
> 1. In the past few weeks, several naval officers have died due to alleged negligence by the defence ministry in terms of faulty submarines but you have not raised your voice against the issue. Why are you keeping mum on the issue and not taking any stand against the UPA minister AK Antony? Is this because of the fact that you don't want to lose the poll focus? Do you keep politics above the lives of the defence personnel?
> 
> 2. You have not raised any voice against the Sahara chief Subrata Roy. Why so?
> 
> 3. I was born and brought up in UP, where electricity, corruption, hooliganism are some of the major problems faced by the people of the state. But, you chose to tour Gujarat not Uttar Pradesh. Why so? Is it because of the reason that you want to grab power at the Centre and you assume Narendra Modi as the biggest threat to your PM ambition and hence you chose to tour Gujarat?
> 
> 4. You criticise several leaders for using private choppers but when you used the facility for the India Today Conclave you justified it by saying that it was sponsored by the event organisers. In future, if any organiser arranges a chopper for you to attend its event won't you ask for the money behind such facilities; if it's genuinely earned money or black one?
> 
> 5. You claim that your party - AAP - follows democratic procedure to select candidates to be fielded in elections. But, it seems leaders like Kumar Vishwas, Yogendra Yadav chose to contest elections from their favourite constituencies without undergoing any democratic process. How was Vishwas selected to contest from Amethi? Don't you think AAP's internal democracy has been murdered this way?
> 
> 6. Your leaders term the incidents of ink attacks as an act of cowardice. We all second that. But, the man - Jarnail Singh - who hurled a shoe at Finance Minister P Chidambaram in 2009, has been chosen by the Aam Aadmi Party to contest the Lok Sabha elections. Don't you think this signifies the double standards followed by the AAP? How can shoe hurling be justified, if at all?
> 
> 7- You praise media when it shows that corruption has gone down during your tenure in Delhi but when the same media house publishes your report pertaining to demand of government bungalow in Delhi, you tag it as paid media. Why so? Don't you believe in the concept of free and fair media?
> 
> 8. Why all of a sudden you have upped the ante against the BJP's PM nominee and softened the stand against the Congress? Is this because you're aiming for the PM's chair and feel that Modi is the biggest hurdle in your way and the Congress is no threat (as suggested by opinion polls)? Please clarify.
> 
> Hope to get the apt answers to the above written questions,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> An Aam Aadmi.
> 
> Questions to Arvind Kejriwal from an 'aam aadmi'



The headline would have been apt if "aam aadmi" is replaced by BJP. Anyways I would to try to answer some of them since I am a supporter of AAP. I hope my answer will suffice you and all "Aam aadmis".

1. Do you want AK to give a statement asking for Anthony's resignation like all other politicians and forget about it or should he protest against this. And if he does the later then he would be called a drama queen by your ilk? At the same time I would want to ask why has Modi not uttered a word about these naval incidents

2. Let me tell you that AAP is against all forms of corruption and since Shubroto Roy is in judicial custody and all the court proceedings are going on, so what do you expect from AAP?

3. AK is touring UP so your claim of AK just targeting Gujarat is wrong.

Source: AAP's Mission Uttar Pradesh: Arvind Kejriwal launches three-day yatra | NDTV.com

4. If their is anything wrong with that organisation, then AAP and AK wouldn't and shouldn't be part of it.

5. Do you have any proof that AAP does not follow democratic process?

6. Jarnail Singh never justified that what he has done was right.

“*I admit my method was wrong*, but the sentiment was right. I do not wish that any journalist should behave in this manner,” said the journo by his own admission.

Source: Jarnail Singh: Profile of a shoe thrower

7. Present a proof where AK has said that the same media house is paid for highlighting the bungalow issue otherwise has praised them...

8. Had AK been behind power, he would never have had resigned from CMship...

At the end I would want to ask as to *when Modi will answer the 16 questions* posed by AAP?


----------



## JanjaWeed

MST said:


> The Congi Bots are back with a bang. Looks like the payment for this month was released by the high command



poster chipkawing is full on. lagta hai naya stock aya hua hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## David James

BJP on Back Foot, Advantage BJD -The New Indian Express


----------



## David James

*Election Commission of India bans Narendra Modi from offering free tea in NaMo stall*

He added that *anything being offered for free by any political party* or candidate during elections would be seen as *an attempt to bribe voters. *

*In a setback to the Bharatiya Janata Party's (BJP) attempt to cash* in on the 'chaiwallah' background of its PM candidate Narendra Modi through NaMo tea stalls the Election Commission of India directed that free tea cannot be offered at such stalls.

 Election Commission of India bans Narendra Modi from offering free tea in NaMo stall - Financial Express

NaMo chai in trouble, EC bans sale of free tea - Hindustan Times


----------



## David James

*Rahul-RSS row ‘outside’ Election Commission purview*

NEW DELHI: Even as the BJP cries hoarse and indulges in a political slugfest over Congress vice-president Rahul's Gandhi's recent remarks linking RSS to Mahatma's Gandhi's assassination, there may be little that the Election Commission can do in the matter. For,* the Sangh, being a non-political outfit not directly involved with electioneering, may not qualify for immunity from such criticism under the model code of conduct.*

According to the model code of conduct, "Criticism of other political parties, when made, shall be confined to their policies and programme, past record and work. Parties and candidates shall refrain from criticism of all aspects of private life, not connected with the public activities of the leaders or workers of other parties. Criticism of other parties or their workers based on unverified allegations or distortion shall be avoided".

However, as the EC looks at the model code of conduct, some of its officials feel *there is nothing in the model code to restrain a political party, leader or worker from criticizing a non-political entity not involved in the electoral campaign.* "People are free to make observations against any individual or entity. The Commission comes into the picture only where a political party, candidate or party worker attacks a rival party, candidate or party worker based on unsubstantiated allegations," said a senior EC official.

Former CEC N Gopalaswami endorsed this view, saying that *EC would do well not to intervene in the matter, as its jurisdiction is limited to enforcing the model code of conduct, which covers only political parties, candidates and party workers. "RSS is a non-political organization and has no direct role in elections.* 

The EC should, therefore, revert to BJP and RSS on their respective complaints, clarifying that it is not the suitable agency for redress," he told TOI from Chennai.

Rahul-RSS row ‘outside’ Election Commission purview - The Times of India


----------



## Tridibans

Have the congressi bots planned anything post apocalypse (May 16th)  May I suggest that they should start saving for the coming five years as they will be jobless for a while after May.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

BJP should stop teaming up with all these separate statehood parties


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Have the congressi bots planned anything post apocalypse (May 16th)  May I suggest that they should start saving for the coming five years as they will be jobless for a while after May.



Believe me... you won't see any of them. Either they will disappear into thin air like that [bregs] guy did after dec 8th, or they will change their loyalties to BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Now shazia and kumar not happy with tickit distribution of aap shazia ne rai bareli sonia k samne chunav ladnese mana kar diya ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Megha patker ne lok sabha me nahi ladne ka fesla liya ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

I feel there is a Modi wave if you look at the response to his rallies & events: Comedian Raju Srivastav.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Looks like this is it AAP is finished ...

Yaar pdf k troll bade achhe he pahele congress congrss karte the uska khel khatam kardiya fir AAP aap karne lage aab iska khel khatam thank god BJP k support me nahi he ye log

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Jason bourne said:


> Now shazia and kumar not happy with tickit distribution of aap shazia ne rai bareli sonia k samne chunav ladnese mana kar diya ....



fir se haarne ka man nahi hoga ?


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Looks like this is it AAP is finished ...
> 
> Yaar pdf k troll bade achhe he pahele congress congrss karte the uska khel khatam kardiya fir AAP aap karne lage aab iska khel khatam thank god BJP k support me nahi he ye log




??????????


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> ??????????


So how many seat AAP is now winning in Punjab? I bet with you they will not win even one!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

news from Ludhiana.......


MANISH TEWARI has packed his bag and fled the city ........... apparently fearing two local brothers.

he is expected to run from Chandigarh , a traditional congress strong hold..............against Beauty queen Gul Panag ....hahaha



jbond197 said:


> So how many seat AAP is now winning in Punjab? I bet with you they will not win even one!!




ya..........they wont win any .............zero................may be Bhagwant mann has a chance ...........i dont think anyone else have a chance.

Phoolka was fav in Ludhiana till Bains brother steped in.

it doesnt matter AAP wins or not in Punjab........fear of something is good then actually having something.

a 15-20% will do the trick to control NDA's gunda raj


----------



## David James

Android said:


> BJP should stop teaming up with all these separate statehood parties



BJP is aligning with caste based, religion based and language based and state based parties as Modi realizes that other then his paid propagandist stooges on social media there is no Feku wave.

Its not his choice but cumpultion for the greed of power.



Prometheus said:


> news from Ludhiana.......
> 
> 
> MANISH TEWARI has packed his bag and fled the city ........... apparently fearing two local brothers.
> 
> he is expected to run from Chandigarh , a traditional congress strong hold..............against Beauty queen Gul Panag ....hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya..........they wont win any .............zero................may be Bhagwant mann has a chance ...........i dont think anyone else have a chance.
> 
> Phoolka was fav in Ludhiana till Bains brother steped in.
> 
> it doesnt matter AAP wins or not in Punjab........fear of something is good then actually having something.
> 
> a 15-20% will do the trick to control NDA's gunda raj



What do u think NDA drug cartel have any chance? how many they can win?

What about navjot singh sidhu's revolt in bjp against badals ?


----------



## Prometheus

David James said:


> BJP is aligning with caste based, religion based and language based and state based parties as Modi realizes that other then his paid propagandist stooges on social media there is no Feku wave.
> 
> Its not his choice but cumpultion for the greed of power.
> 
> 
> 
> What do u think NDA drug cartel have any chance? how many they can win?
> 
> What about navjot singh sidhu's revolt in bjp against badals ?




5-6 for akalis...........rest Congress...........people not in mood to vote akalis this election.
wife of badal might lose.

no word from Sidhu yet...........he is anti badals so might not get seat from amritsar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

In Bihar, some BJP leaders are hopeful of touching 35 for alliance. They seemed pretty confident. I still think their tally will be ~25. 
In Jharkhand, JVM is waiting for Modi's call for alliance but local BJP leaders are against any such move. An alliance with JVM will ensure clean sweep in Jharkhand.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> The headline would have been apt if "aam aadmi" is replaced by BJP. Anyways I would to try to answer some of them since I am a supporter of AAP. I hope my answer will suffice you and all "Aam aadmis".
> 
> 1. Do you want AK to give a statement asking for Anthony's resignation like all other politicians and forget about it or should he protest against this. And if he does the later then he would be called a drama queen by your ilk? At the same time I would want to ask why has Modi not uttered a word about these naval incidents
> 
> 2. Let me tell you that AAP is against all forms of corruption and since Shubroto Roy is in judicial custody and all the court proceedings are going on, so what do you expect from AAP?
> 
> 3. AK is touring UP so your claim of AK just targeting Gujarat is wrong.
> 
> Source: AAP's Mission Uttar Pradesh: Arvind Kejriwal launches three-day yatra | NDTV.com
> 
> 4. If their is anything wrong with that organisation, then AAP and AK wouldn't and shouldn't be part of it.
> 
> 5. Do you have any proof that AAP does not follow democratic process?
> 
> 6. Jarnail Singh never justified that what he has done was right.
> 
> “*I admit my method was wrong*, but the sentiment was right. I do not wish that any journalist should behave in this manner,” said the journo by his own admission.
> 
> Source: Jarnail Singh: Profile of a shoe thrower
> 
> 7. Present a proof where AK has said that the same media house is paid for highlighting the bungalow issue otherwise has praised them...
> 
> 8. Had AK been behind power, he would never have had resigned from CMship...
> 
> At the end I would want to ask as to *when Modi will answer the 16 questions* posed by AAP?


Yes everything for people like you is about Modi. All answers you AAP bhakt give have reference to Modi at least once and it does really not matter who asked the question. Because for u if somebody has asked a question to AAP then it has to be Modi,Ambani,Adani etc how is it even possible for common man to ask them a question. They anyways don't even respond to AAP founder member like ashwini then who is common man. They only desires to talk to Modi someone who is so busy with common man and their problems that he does not have time for AAP's cribbinbgs and cries. 

I will reply to your post in detail later but i couldn't believe how you made this all about Modi!! Why r you people so scared of him? Trust me do whatever you want to but he is coming to power but let this be clear to people like you that he is a very normal man and he is not going to eat you after coming to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## David James

Prometheus said:


> 5-6 for akalis...........rest Congress...........people not in mood to vote akalis this election.
> wife of badal might lose.
> 
> no word from Sidhu yet...........he is anti badals so might not get seat from amritsar



i suppose its all anti NDA vote noting to do with the Jat/Jatt reservations? What's ur take on the opinion of people of the Jatt/Jatt reservation and one rank one pension demand having met.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Soumitra said:


> When Spiderman comes, Peter Parker is gone. When Bruce Wayne comes Batman is gone



epic......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

David James said:


> i suppose its all anti NDA vote noting to do with the Jat/Jatt reservations? What's ur take on the opinion of people of the Jatt/Jatt reservation and one rank one pension demand having met.




its Punjab ........we always govt in every elections......lol

both congress and akalis are same .............looters and gundas ............

jats of punjab are angry for turning jats into Backward caste.............hahahaha......that might go against congress.

one rank pension stuff not a vote puller..........thats a free bie given ....people of punjab are not fools to fall for this type of politics



jbond197 said:


> Yes everything for people like you is about Modi. All answers you AAP bhakt give have reference to Modi at least once and it does really not matter who asked the question. Because for u if somebody has asked a question to AAP then it has to be Modi,Ambani,Adani etc how is it even possible for common man to ask them a question. They anyways don't even respond to AAP founder member like ashwini then who is common man. They only desires to talk to Modi someone who is so busy with common man and their problems that he does not have time for AAP's cribbinbgs and cries.
> 
> I will reply to your post in detail later but i couldn't believe how you made this all about Modi!! Why r you people so scared of him? Trust me do whatever you want to but he is coming to power but let this be clear to people like you that he is a very normal man and he is not going to eat you after coming to power.




ahem ahem.....


----------



## David James

jha said:


> In Bihar, some BJP leaders are hopeful of touching 35 for alliance. They seemed pretty confident. I still think their tally will be ~25.
> In Jharkhand, JVM is waiting for Modi's call for alliance but local BJP leaders are against any such move. An alliance with JVM will ensure clean sweep in Jharkhand.



*JVM already announced candidates for 12 out of 14 Jharkhand Lok Sabha seats*

JVM announces candidates for 12 out of 14 Jharkhand Lok Sabha seats - Economic Times

- Congress only have 1 seat in Jharkhand at present and that is why it have a way to gain but bjp will face anti incumbency as bjp already have 8 seats in jharkhand hence bjp will go down.

- Another plus point of congress is its alliance with JMM + RJD in the jharkhand.

Hence congress will sweep jharkhand with 12+ seats.


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> ya..........they wont win any .............zero................may be Bhagwant mann has a chance ...........i dont think anyone else have a chance.
> 
> Phoolka was fav in Ludhiana till Bains brother steped in.
> 
> it doesnt matter AAP wins or not in Punjab........fear of something is good then actually having something.
> 
> a 15-20% will do the trick to control NDA's gunda raj


I feel for you buddy! Though I will be last person to support AAP but I support the issues you raised. I will be happy if Akalis change their way of functioning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> news from Ludhiana.......
> 
> 
> MANISH TEWARI has packed his bag and fled the city ........... apparently fearing two local brothers.
> 
> he is expected to run from Chandigarh , a traditional congress strong hold..............against Beauty queen Gul Panag ...



Last I heard, Pawan Bansal is fighting from here. He has chance of winning too. Manish Tewari on the other hand will find it a bit more difficult.


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Last I heard, Pawan Bansal is fighting from here. He has chance of winning too. Manish Tewari on the other hand will find it a bit more difficult.


pawan bansal got stuck in a scam when his nephew was caught by CBI............wont get the ticket.

manish tewari is pushing hard it.....and looks like he is getting it


----------



## GreenFoe

Massive rebellion in paap ,many founding members unhappy over giving tickets to congress bootlickers by khujliwal


----------



## jha

David James said:


> *JVM already announced candidates for 12 out of 14 Jharkhand Lok Sabha seats*
> 
> JVM announces candidates for 12 out of 14 Jharkhand Lok Sabha seats - Economic Times
> 
> - Congress only have 1 seat in Jharkhand at present and that is why it have a way to gain but bjp will face anti incumbency as bjp already have 8 seats in jharkhand hence bjp will go down.
> 
> - Another plus point of congress is its alliance with JMM + RJD in the jharkhand.
> 
> Hence congress will sweep jharkhand with 12+ seats.




Do not quote me if this is the level of understanding of politics you have. Dont need useless alerts.

A free lesson : Anti-incumbency is usually against those in government. 

Another free lesson : JMM and RJD are minus points these days in Jharkhand. They will only drag down Congress's chance. We saw what happened with Dadai Dubey. But keep believing what you want to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## David James

jha said:


> Last I heard, Pawan Bansal is fighting from here. He has chance of winning too. Manish Tewari on the other hand will find it a bit more difficult.



What difficulty? both are from congress, both are from punjab, both were ministers, both are advocates of punjab high court, both are popular, both are upper caste brahmin/bania, both are well educated, both are from the family of social workers.


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443444261342965760

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> pawan bansal got stuck in a scam when his nephew was caught by CBI............wont get the ticket.
> 
> manish tewari is pushing hard it.....and looks like he is getting it



Hmmm.. I guess then BJP has a chance this time from here.


----------



## NKVD

*Ahmedabad, 10 March 2014*

One lie a day, one stunt a day is routine or Aam Aadmi Party and Arvind Kejriwal. If we start exposing their all their lies and stunts, we may end up doing that only, because it is in bulk. But here we take time to expose Arvind Kejriwal’s lie over Gujarat’s health services.

Kejriwal on 5 March posted a tweet mentioning photo of primary health center(PHC) of Badi pipli village in Patan district of north Gujarat.

Now the fact is that this PHC has been closed since 13 years and a new 50 bed PHC is built in adjoining village Gotarka.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Hmmm.. I guess then BJP has a chance this time from here.



BJP has no chance,paap will dance this baari
krantikari bahut hi krantikari !!


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Hmmm.. I guess then BJP has a chance this time from here.


BJP dont exist in Chandigarh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## David James

jha said:


> Do not quote me if this is the level of understanding of politics you have. Dont need useless alerts.
> 
> A free lesson : Anti-incumbency is usually against those in government.
> 
> Another free lesson : JMM and RJD are minus points these days in Jharkhand. They will only drag down Congress's chance. We saw what happened with Dadai Dubey. But keep believing what you want to.



free lesson: u mean we need sermons from a person who says *JVM is waiting for a call from modi *when in fact JVM have already announced all of its candidates for the present lok sabha elections 

another free lesson: anti incumbency works for the persons who don't work and who were occupying seats as people will held them responsible and ask queries.


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> BJP dont exist in Chandigarh


agree like india :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443444261342965760





Prometheus said:


> BJP dont exist in Chandigarh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


>


???????


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> ???????


 Are you saying this on Basis yogendra yadav COnducted internal surveys
will give
AAP 400+, Bjp + 80 congress Congress (not in double figure) rest to others

God helps you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

David James said:


> free lesson: u mean we need sermons from a person who says *JVM is waiting for a call from modi *when in fact *JVM have already announced all of its candidates for the present lok sabha elections *
> 
> another free lesson:* anti incumbency works for the persons who don't work and who were occupying seats as people will held them responsible and ask queries.*



And..? Alliances happen at 11th hour.. Announcing candidates in states like Jharkhand mean nothing..

About Anti-Incumbeny : read again what you wrote. This time slowly. and now decide which party is gonna face it.

And seriously.. STOP quoting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Are you saying this on Basis yogendra yadav COnducted internal surveys
> will give
> AAP 400+, Bjp + 80 congress Congress (not in double figure) rest to others
> 
> God helps you




BJP alone dont exist in punjab and chandigarh........


----------



## NKVD

David James said:


> free lesson: u mean we need sermons from a person who says *JVM is waiting for a call from modi *when in fact JVM have already announced all of its candidates for the present lok sabha elections
> 
> another free lesson: anti incumbency works for the persons who don't work and who were occupying seats as people will held them responsible and ask queries.


 @Bhai Zakir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

twitter down for anyone ??


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> Yes everything for people like you is about Modi. *All answers you AAP bhakt give have reference to Modi* at least once and it does really not matter who asked the question. Because for u if somebody has asked a question to AAP then it has to be Modi,Ambani,Adani etc how is it even possible for common man to ask them a question. They anyways don't even respond to AAP founder member like ashwini then who is common man. They only desires to talk to Modi someone who is so busy with common man and their problems that he does not have time for AAP's cribbinbgs and cries.
> 
> I will reply to your post in detail later but i couldn't believe* how you made this all about Modi*!! Why r you people so scared of him? Trust me do whatever you want to but he is coming to power but let this be clear to people like you that he is a very normal man and he is not going to eat you after coming to power.



Mate, Where did I mention Modi's name in my answers? I never related my answers with Modi but yes I did ask you a question as to why has Modi been silent on the 16 questions that have been asked. And let me tell you that I just mentioned Modi's name only twice in my whole long post and even those mentions were never related to my answers, so I would ask you to go thru my post again and this time more carefully. No one's afraid of Modi mate, its only that I want a government which also works for Aam aadmi and not just for Khaas aadmi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> twitter down for anyone ??


yeah its down........i just got logged out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> BJP alone dont exist in punjab and chandigarh........


all Need to win there core Base Hindi Heart Lands Again that all they need Up,Bihar in which they are already Winning have 120 seats alone From 543

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> twitter down for anyone ??



yes.. weird..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> agree like india :|




nope .....like mizoram


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> yes.. weird..





Prometheus said:


> yeah its down........i just got logged out




AA gaya !!

Fir Gaya !!

LOL ye to digvijay era ki light ki tarah he !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> BJP alone dont exist in punjab and chandigarh........



Will have to wait... BJP needs a better candidate this time. Someone younger..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> all Need to win there core Base Hindi Heart Lands Again that all they need Up,Bihar in which they are already Winning have 120 seats alone From 543




hhmmm....isnt 272 needed to make govt.?



jha said:


> Will have to wait... BJP needs a better candidate this time. Someone younger..


send sidhu to chd ....he will win............he can win anywhere in this area......people like him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Mate, Where did I mention Modi's name in my answers? I never related my answers with Modi but yes I did ask you a question as to why has Modi been silent on the 16 questions that have been asked. And let me tell you that I just mentioned Modi's name only twice in my whole long post and even those mentions were never related to my answers, so I would ask you to go thru my post again and this time more carefully. No one's afraid of Modi mate, its only that I want a government which also works for Aam aadmi and not just for Khaas aadmi...


Have Arvind anwers on that Interviews in which he got exposed.What on som nath bharthi, giving subsidy too same bses ambani company of electricity,his relations with sandeep dixit through days of ngo Questions are on and on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> hhmmm....isnt 272 needed to make govt.?
> 
> 
> send sidhu to chd ....he will win............he can win anywhere in this area......people like him



Yes.. Good idea.. Sidhu is gone from Amritsar. Local leaders are asking for Jaitley.


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Yes.. Good idea.. Sidhu is gone from Amritsar. Local leaders are asking for Jaitley.



Non sikhs and dalits hate Akali's in Punjab and like many others they find reasons to justify.

Although thats just a perception of mine with my biases :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> hhmmm....isnt 272 needed to make govt.?


hmm Up,bihar are their plus votes champion i know that there raj+guj+Mp+Maharastra+jharkhand+chattisgarh+himachal+uttranchal+assam+Karnataka+Goa+Punjab+haryana+Andra(trs+tdp) Few more seats in bengal,Odisa Many more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Yes.. Good idea.. Sidhu is gone from Amritsar. Local leaders are asking for Jaitley.


local leaders are chamchas of badals..........even last time worked against sidhu and tried hard so that sidhu loses



NKVD said:


> hmm Up,bihar are their plus votes champion i know that there raj+guj+Mp+Maharastra+jharkhand+chattisgarh+himachal+uttranchal+assam+Karnataka+Goa+Punjab+haryana+Andra(trs+tdp) Few more seats in bengal,Odisa Many more


well good luck mate


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> well good luck mate


Same too aap they Need it more  And Secondly Politics not run on luck But on ground base realities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

NKVD said:


> Same too aap they Need it more  And Secondly Politics not run on luck But on ground base realities



Hope paap can stay  No political party can stay w/o one supreme family or organization ,if congress can make it ,time can break it too


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Same too aap they Need it more  And Secondly Politics not run on luck But on ground base realities




ground realities.........NDA not gonna do well in punjab.

we might have a independent candidate winning here ......and a seat going to PPP


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> ground realities.........NDA not gonna do well in punjab.
> 
> we might have a independent candidate winning here ......and a seat going to PPP


Punjab lets see bjp loose 1 or 2 seats not effect them they will gain it in up and bihar thats why they are so focused on them thtz why its so media fuz about up and bihar and in maharastra these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Punjab lets see bjp loose 1 or 2 seats not effect them they will gain it in up and bihar thats why they are so focused on them thtz why its so media fuz about up and bihar and in maharastra these days




i know punjab dont matter............so is the isuues of sikhs.............and people wonder why punjabis are migrating out of india......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443365923399802880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> i know punjab dont matter............so is the isuues of sikhs.............and people wonder why punjabis are migrating out of india......


maan you are asking me technical based question now you blend it with emotional sentiments.what do you think aap give a damm about sikhs they are players they know what issues suits there politics i sware they forget it like congress did in past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


>



Look at the pic. . konse angle se yuva lagta hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GreenFoe

*Tajinder Pal S Bagga* ‏@*tajinderbagga*  Mar 8
@*ndtv* is sending a special team to Gujarat on 15 Mar to create anti @*narendramodi* stories. Telecast will be start from 21st mar #*ShameOnNDTV*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

Android said:


>



Aaj ka khujlika tweet kafi strange tha !

is drkumarvishwas resigning like many others ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

and his grandson is talking about hitler ......................






Seems i was wrong ,there is real anti incumbancy against badals



*narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  Mar 10
Hope for Cong in Punjab if cashes negative sentiment against Akali govt.At present its well balanced.Can switch either way #*ChunavExpress*




*narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  Mar 10
In Punjab,BJP-Akali more hopeful of NaMo impact than any Akali contribution.Modi also making impact in Punjab. #*ChunavExpress*


*narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  Mar 10
'Modi ko Punjab mein Akali se hi khatra hai.Dono bap-bete (Badal) ki image bahut corrupt wali ho gaee hai'-A voter #*ChunavExpress*


Modi -Jaap in Jammu


*narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  Mar 10
In Jammu,strong Modi impact is easily visible.Complete polarization of votes #*ChunavExpress*

 


*narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  Mar 10
Will find big hoarding of NaMo in Amrtisar to Jammu road route.Rather will find only NaMo campiagn #*ChunavExpress* pic.twitter.com/T20pMKvU6K


 


*narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  3h
A NaMo supporter said in Jammu-Badlaw ki Aandhi hai,Modi hi Modi hai'.Was good punchline

Watan ke rakhwale,Mediawale

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Have Arvind anwers on that Interviews in which he got exposed.What on som nath bharthi, giving subsidy too same bses ambani company of electricity,his relations with sandeep dixit through days of ngo Questions are on and on



What "expose" are you speaking of mate? Was he offering or taking any monetary benefits? It was a live interview which even you can't deny and after the interview he asked certain things to be highlighted which is quite normal and their's certainly some manipulation done with "expose" video that has gone viral. Regarding Somnath Bharti, you can ask the residents of khirki extension who are the people in question and interested party.

Source: Somnath Bharti a hero for Khirki Extension residents

And speaking of BSES, he was not subsidizing Ambani's company but the people of Delhi since it was the people who were benefiting.

Source: Arvind Kejriwal wishes Delhi happy new year, orders 50 pct power subsidy, set to crack down on discoms - Financial Express

Sandeep Dikshit - Arvind Kejriwal, What kind of relation are you trying to imply? Please elaborate with proper source...



GreenFoe said:


> Aaj ka khujlika tweet kafi strange tha !
> 
> is drkumarvishwas resigning like many others ?



LOL Why don't you check the post before posting comments? That tweet was made on 22nd June 2013. So my advice to you is "Look before you leap"


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Why don't you check the post before posting comments? That tweet was made on 22nd June 2013. So my advice to you is "Look before you leap"



Krantikari aaptard dekh tamasha dekh 



*Arvind KejriwalVerified account* ‏@*ArvindKejriwal* 
V interesting how forces r realigning since i directly attacked Modi. Many relationships getting redefined. But truth shall win.
*
9:47 PM - 11 Mar 2014 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Farmers will vote for BJP in election: Survey finds 30 per cent of farmers support party*

It's a mid-summer harvest the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) can look forward to with relish. 

Almost a third of the nation's farmers intend to vote for the BJP in the upcoming Lok Sabha elections, says an in-depth survey conducted by the Centre for the Study of Developing Societies (CSDS). 

Only 17 per cent of the 11,000 surveyed people from the farming community-arguably the largest ever such exercise- say they will vote for the Congress party.

"The survey of over 5,000 farmer households was conducted in 137 districts across 18 states of the country. Pollsters also interviewed one female and one young member of the respondent household wherever possible.

Over 11,000 interviews give an insight into their socio-economic conditions, expectations, hopes and vote choice," said Sanjay Kumar from CSDS. The survey was conducted for Bharat Krishak Samaj between December 2013 and January 2014 in 274 villages across the country. 

Preferred party It is significant that the inclination of farmers towards the BJP is fairly widespread across the country.

Looking at the regional level, the BJP is the preferred party in northern states like Himachal Pradesh, Uttarakhand, Haryana, Punjab, Delhi, Chandigarh, Rajasthan, Uttar Pradesh, Bihar and Madhya Pradesh, and in the central western regions of Maharashtra and Gujarat. In the southern and eastern parts of India, farmers are inclined to vote for parties other than the BJP and Congress, the survey reveals without specifying names of the political parties. 

The survey also paints a sad picture of the conditions of farmers in the country (see box). 

The Mahatma Gandhi National Rural Employment Guarantee Act (MGNREGA) guarantees the right to work and ensure livelihood security in rural areas by providing at least 100 days of guaranteed wage employment in a financial year to every household whose adult members volunteer for unskilled manual work. 






The survey says that approximately 85 per cent of the farmers have heard about MGNREGA, the flagship scheme of the ruling United Progressive Alliance. 

Among those who have heard about this scheme, 51 per cent say that their household did not get work under this scheme.

About 70 per cent have not heard about Direct Cash Transfer scheme. Responsibility With 58 per cent of farmers saying that both State and the Central government are responsible for their problems, approximately 62 per cent of the interviewed farmers are not aware about Minimum Support Price (MSP).

Among those who have heard about MSP, 64 per cent say that they are not satisfied with the government- set rate of crops. "Disorganised farmers have not been taken seriously, and their consent for policies has been taken for granted.

Farmers' voice has got lost, and both farmers and the ruling party are suffering as a consequence," said Ajay Vir Jakhar, Chairman, Bharat Krishak Samaj. 

"We appeal to all political parties to give proportionate representation to real farmers at time of Lok Sabha ticket distribution and promise the same at time of Union Cabinet formation. Only then can good policies can be made and implemented," he said.


Read more: Farmers will vote for BJP in election: Survey finds 30 per cent of farmers support party | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> Krantikari aaptard dekh tamasha dekh
> 
> 
> 
> *Arvind KejriwalVerified account* ‏@*ArvindKejriwal*
> V interesting how forces r realigning since i directly attacked Modi. Many relationships getting redefined. But truth shall win.
> *9:47 PM - 11 Mar 2014 *



Are you OK??? What made you post this? You reacted to a tweet made by Kumar Vishwas on *6:10pm 22nd June 2013*


----------



## jbond197

*A Gujarati Replies to the 16 Questions asked by Arvind Kejriwal to Narendra Modi*
While it is praiseworthy to ask questions in a democracy, and make the politicians in power accountable for the work they have done, the nature and intent of such political discourse should be clear and related to pertinent issues. Sadly, this is not the case with the 16 questions raised by Arvind Kejriwal on the performance of Narendra Modi led state government in Gujarat. Being witness to the antics and anarchy propagated by Kejriwal, I take the liberty of answering the 16 questions that have been posed by him to Narendra Modi. *However, it would be better if Arvind Kejriwal could do some constructive service to the nation by focusing on the real issues of development and nation building instead of resorting to gain cheap publicity at the cost of sidelining the real issues that people should be focusing on.* I also humbly expect Arvind Kejriwal to answer the questions that have been posed for him at the end of this write-up. Here are the answers to the questions posed by Arvind Kejriwal.

*If you become the PM, will you raise price of the KG Basin gas, which has already been doubled by the UPA government to $8 per unit?*

This is a highly speculative question, however, to answer your question, please consider these figures. PSU enterprises, led by ONGC produce two thirds of all gas production in India. Reliance produces barely 10%. Hence any rise in the price of gas will benefit ONGC the most, directly contributing in filling up the coffers of the state exchequer. Hence, your allegation that price of gas is being raised to benefit Reliance doesn’t hold ground. The price change in gas has been recommendation by an eminent six member panel headed by C Rangrajan. While you allege that all these experts are on the payroll of Reliance, which is really condemnable, you conveniently hide the fact that this panel was appointed by Shri Jaypal Reddy, the then petroleum minister, who is a known Reliance opposer.

*Why does your government buy solar power at Rs 13 per unit? Madhya Pradesh and Karnataka are buying it at Rs 7.50 and Rs 5 per unit, respectively.*

Mr Kejriwal, as per the information of the mango man, solar power generation is a highly technological driven sector, and Gujarat is a leader in generating solar power. While rapid advances may have reduced the price of solar power generation, Gujarat- a pioneer in this field started quite early in generating solar power when such new technologies were not in the market. These agreements may have been made with solar power generation companies before the advent of cost reducing technologies. Please get some lessons in governance and particularly in economics, which states the law of demand and supply. Prices will naturally reduce when the supply outpaces demand. Hence, as more capacity keeps getting added, the price of solar power will reduce as per the same logic.

*You claim 11% agriculture growth in state while your government’s data says production has shrunk at 1.18% annually and revenue declined from Rs 27,815 crore in 2006-07 to Rs 25,908 crore in 2012-13. Why?*

I am not sure what you want to convey here. Gujarat is the state that has given India a successful model of the cooperative sector and is the home of ‘Amul’. Holy Cow! Have you conveniently ignored the fact that a White Revolution has already being witnessed in Gujarat and milk production has boosted up by 75% in Gujarat since the last decade? If you research your facts properly, you will be delighted to know that farmers of Gujarat are 7 times richer and agricultural incomes have risen from Rs.14,000 crore in 2001 to Rs.96,000 crore, and this is the figure till 2011. Farmers have been the main beneficiaries of the development in Gujarat.

*In the past 10 years, two-thirds of all SMEs have shut down in Gujarat, especially in your home town Mehsana where 140 units out of 187 died away. Do you want to concentrate all power in the hands of a few big industrial houses?*

Please note that India’s 5 per cent population lives in Gujarat which has 6%of the country’s land mass and its GDP share is 10%. Most of this has been contributed by the small and medium industry sector. India’s 70% salt production is in Gujarat and the state also leads in caustic soda production (90%); chemicals (60%); petrochemicals (50%); pharma (40%); and polished diamonds (80%). Salt, pharma and chemicals is largely run by small scale entrepreneurs and is a large contributor to national growth. Also, for your kind information, SME’s have attracted an investment of 17880 Crores in 2012-13 while it was only 3181 in 2006-07, a growth of more than 500%.The employment generated by SMEs in Gujarat has gone up from 76196 in 06-07 to 381083 in 2012-13.

*You claim to have eradicated corruption in Gujarat. People here claim that up to Rs 10 lakh bribe is demanded for appointment of a ‘talati’ (revenue official).*

This question is again highly speculative without any solid ground. Even then, let me tell you that Gujarat is a state that has won several national awards in the sector of E-governance, and this includes recruitment in the state government as well. Please note that the entire process of recruitment is highly transparent and is done largely online, and everything is documented and available in the public domain. I would urge you to do some homework on the e governance measures taken by Gujarat government before making baseless allegations. And I didn’t know that poor _talaties_ were paid so well and are in such huge demand, that people are willing to pay 10 lakh to be one. Wild allegations!

*Your ministry has people like Babu Bokhiria, convicted for three years in a mining case, and Purshottam Solanki, accused in a Rs 450 crore fishing scandal. Why?*

Hold on Mr Kejriwal, please do a fact check. The case of Babu Bokhiria is in Gujarat High Court and the Honorable High Court of Gujarat has put a stay on his conviction. Please don’t convict anyone by staging media trials. In the case of Purshottam Solanki, the charges against him have still to be proved. Yet, as per my conviction, such persons are far better than your party members like Prashant Bushan, who has openly advocated the sedition of Kashmir from India. How can you justify this?

*Why have you inducted in your cabinet a minister who is the son-in-law of the Ambani family?*

Well, with due respect to you Mr Kejrwal, isn’t it unfair on your part to target any individual simply because of his background? What difference does it make? Don’t you practice the same ideology of _satyagrah_ that was founded by the father of our nation, who attained martyrdom at Birla House in your own city, in the house of an industrialist? Does the word industrialist represent such a negative meaning for you Mr Kejriwal? Do the industrialists have a monopoly on practicing corruption? Don’t you travel by a same Wagon R car produced by Suzuki- a Japanese automobile industry giant? Does that mean I can accuse you of being hand in glove with Suzuki just because you drive a Wagon R? Even if you rode all the way from Delhi to Ahmedabad on a Hero Cycle, with your own twisted logic, am I not entitled to accuse you of being in collusion with the cycle manufacturing industry? Give me a break Kejriwal uncle; you need to find something solid against a man who has transformed a state for the better by working continuously since last 12 years. If not, please have the dignity not to raise question just for the sake of asking them and instead focus on doing something constructive.

*About 13 lakh people applied for 1,500 posts of ‘talati’ recently. How can you claim to have solved the problem of unemployment?*

Please note that people have the liberty of applying for any post and you cannot stop them from this. How can you relate this number with the unemployment figures? You yourself have been a top class revenue official. Don’t you know that Gujarat is one of the top contributors in the tax revenues and other sources of income for the central government? Where does all this money come from if there is no employment, no industry or no development in Gujarat?

*Why is your government exploiting young graduates by paying them only Rs 5,300 per month for five years on contract basis?*

Kejriwal babu, do you know the salary of a police constable whom you would have never even noticed, but may be entrusted with a job of following you like a shadow just to protect you? I bet it is less than even the Rs 5300 that you have cited. This is a state where entrepreneurship runs in the blood of people. People here are industrious and innovative that they don’t need the crèches of a government job but instead create enterprises that not only sustain them, but also provide jobs to scores of other people. As mentioned in your previous question, there was a moratorium on recruitment in the state government. In Gujarat, we don’t believe in creating a bloated and inefficient bureaucracy whose specimen you yourself were in the beginning of your illustrious career, but instead believe minimum government and maximum governance.

*There are only three teachers to teach 600 students at some schools. What is your comment?*

This may be the case in some handful villages, but if you could have specified the schools and their respective areas where this is the case, then it would have been much better. Still, even if your accusation is taken on its merit, isn’t this situation better than hiring teachers indiscriminately without the considerations of quality and knowledge? In other parts of India, this is a huge problem, where teachers are hired, but who don’t even show up in schools. In a state as large as Gujarat, with nearly 18,500 villages, this may be the case. However, don’t compare this with your city state of Delhi, predominantly with urban population, which you couldn’t even govern for two months? Nobody holds a magic wand Mr Kejriwal, by the merits of which one can make all the ills and poverty disappear. But you should at least try to give due credit to the administration in Gujarat that has made positive difference in the lives of rural populace.


*Medical and health services are in a shambles.*

Oh yes Kejri babu, the emergence of Ahmedabad as a medical tourist hub is not the truth, but must be the construction of the same paid media who is busy in glorifying you and your antics. I myself have seen foreign tourists arrive in the hospitals of Ahmedabad in droves, as it provides top class treatment at affordable prices. But no, for you, this to you seems just a conspiracy hatched by the foreign powers who purposely send medical tourists to Ahmedabad for fulfilling their own agenda. Needless to say, majority of them are from African countries, so one of your ministers, known to be xenophobic, may have objections to this. But this is not the point, Kejri babu. The point is Gujarat is the state where _Mukhamantri Amrutam Yojana_ is in place that provides free medical care to poor and marginalized people who can’t afford treatment for life threatening diseases like cancer. But since you have accustomed yourself to live in denial, so be it. The infrastructure in civil hospitals in Gujarat is far better than any other part of India.

*Around 800 farmers have committed suicide in Gujarat in recent years because the government has stopped subsidies and is not paying support prices. Your reaction.*

A Farmer committing suicide is a quite sensitive issue. However, as per my knowledge, Maharashtra and Andhra, both Congress ruled states, the very party whose support you took to stage the mockery of forming a government in Delhi, are infamous for farmer suicide. However, instead of reducing them to mere statistics, please take pains to dwell in the reasons behind such suicides. Isn’t crop failure one of the reasons? Why do crops fail Mr Kejriwal? It is primarily due to a lack of water. Please consult Medha Patkar, your illustrious supporter and who has been opposing Sardar Sarovar dam since time immemorial, the primary aim of which is to provide water to farmers and stopping such sad instances. Do you have any moral standing left Mr Kejriwal?

*Electricity is a distant dream for four lakh farmers waiting for years to get a connection. Why do you claim 24×7 availability of electricity? Farmers have not been paid adequately for their land while the Ambanis and Adanis have got it for just one rupee per square meter.*

What are you talking about Mr Kejriwal? Gujarat is the state that has successfully implemented the Jyotigram Yojana providing three phase electricity to all the villages in Gujarat. Well, you may dismiss this as another propaganda being manufactured by paid media. But what about the report of the Stockholm International Water Institute that has highly commended and praised the _Jyotigram Yojana_ of Gujarat and accepted its role of positive transformation in the lives of rural population of Gujarat? Ah, even the Stockholm guys must have been paid up, isn’t it Mr Kejriwal? Only the Ford Foundation folks are honest, isn’t it?

*Sardar Sarovar dam’s height was raised in 2005 but people of Kutch have not got water. Industries have been given water. Why?*

I think Medha Patkar, the illustrious party member of AAP can provide you with a detailed insight on this. Isn’t Medha Patkar the same person who is opposing tooth and nail the creation of Sardar Sarovar dam in the very first place? If Medha had her way, forget about raising the height, the dam would not have even been constructed in the first place. And I am not even raising the point of the innumerable benefits that this project has given to the nation, starting from the production of clean and green hydro electricity to the boost in agricultural production. Perhaps, the way you have been treating the discoms in Delhi, I think you prefer having a ‘candlelight dinner’ every night instead of bearing the bright and intrusive electricity being produced by the corrupt industrial houses.

*Despite assurances, the Gujarat government has not withdrawn court cases against Sikh farmers of Kutch who have lost their land. Why?*

I take the liberty of quoting Narendra Modi’ words in his Punjab rally on 23rd February. “This nation is one and every person is together: No Sikh farmer will leave Kutch. An officer can go but no Sikh farmer will leave Gujarat, and I am very clear on this.” He has categorically assured the Sikh farmers residing in Kutch that under no pretext will they be ever made to leave Gujarat. I think this adequately answers your concerns regarding the Sikh farmers of Kutch. Punjab Chief Minister has also endorsed and praised Narendra Modi for his efficient handling of the issue.

*How many planes and helicopters do you have? Who owns them? How much do you pay or does someone else pay for them? Why don’t you make public these air expenses?*

Kejri Babu, before raising your customary fingers for blaming a man who has been working relentlessly nearly 20 hours a day for something he believes in, who in my knowledge manages just with a personal staff of a few helpers even though he is entitled to many more and who has worked his way up, washing his own clothes and cleaning the very office he used in work in long time back. Do you care to elaborate why you have failed to vacate your official residence that was allotted to you and you have been overstaying in your official accommodation that you got by the virtue of being CM of Delhi, a duty that you couldn’t manage to perform for not even two months?

Since you have reduced the political discourse to this level, let me- a mango man, pose you some questions to give you a taste of your own medicine.

Why didn’t you conduct a SMS poll or a _delhi janta darbar_ before quitting in just less than two months to ask the permission of the very same people who elected you in hopes of getting good and corruption free governance in the very same way you held a SMS poll for asking their opinion on forming the AAP government in Delhi?

Why don’t you drive a Tata Nano instead of a Wagon R? Don’t you think Tata Nano is the true symbol of the common man whom you claim to represent? Or do you think that just because Nano is manufactured in Gujarat, it is not worthy of you?

Before going on a _dharna_, do you think of the inconvenience being caused to common citizens due to all the police _bandobast_that is diverted towards managing the ruckus created by you and your party workers that leads rapists free to prowl on innocent women in Dehli- the rape capital of India? Who clears all the litter and the garbage that your _dharnas_ generate?

You held the Republic Day celebrations at ransom when you were Delhi CM. Your thoughts on doing the same on International Women’s Day? If yes then why and if not then also you need to justify. Do you think you just represent the Aam Aadmi and not the Aam Aurat? Isn’t this question pertinent on International Women’s Day? Can women of India hold a _dharna_ against this?

*Last but not the least, Mr Kejriwal, I am curious to ask you this. Are you a pass-out of National School of Drama located in Delhi?*

Arvind Kejriwal | AAP | Narendra Modi | Gujarat | 2014 Elections

@The_Showstopper - here you go answers to the drama queen Kejri's questions. Now ask your drama queen to answer AAP's founder member's 20 questions.

AAP Founder Member @AkuAdv Questions Kejriwal (with tweets) · surnell · Storify

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

Rajdeep sardesai wanted Tehrir Kind of Movement in India ,suggested Kejriwal to start it. That's the reason he shamelessly defended Kejri and Punya Prasun Bajpai in his program. Where TV anchor try so hard to keep the debate focused on the topic but the whole discussion of the debate in his Save Kejriwal program was Gujarat. He purposefully invited Gulail.com's fake journalist Ashish Khetan and Modi baiter Congress supporting journalist N Ram. What a shame!!

So now two journalists are exposed, Punya prasun bajpai and Rajdeep sardesai!! So what was the price AAP paid for this excellent service of these two?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdave2302

David James said:


> Read more at:
> Narendra Modi’s turf flops on education, health - The Economic Times


 

Truth of Gujarat Education is here.

Smart Goals’ with a future vision 'Education for All' is a major Project of the Education Department with its Continuous Education and Literacy Policies geared to promote Literacy, reduce drop out rates, Focus on Girl Education, Teachers’ Training and a series of other Initiatives being implemented.

Girl Education, Infrastructure, Health and Sanitation are the many areas in the process of continuous Education, Literacy, Edu Awareness and on path to enhancement in quality implementation. The Government vision is for SEE (Socio-Economic-Education) growth with primary education, secondary education, higher education, continuous education, literacy education, technical education, pharmacy education etc.

The focus is on Concentration of plan and non-plan provisions and best use of investments made in education sector and the purpose of development. It aims for UEE (universalisation of primary education) for children in age group 6 to 14 years with specific planning, target setting and power initiative key role to 100% male and female literacy by 2010.

The Campaign for ‘Education for All’ is implemented with Literacy initiatives like Training to 9000 teachers, covering all the students of Standards 4 and 7 under student Achievement profile, Extra coaching to girls studying in standards 2,3,4 and 5 in 12,500 schools to upgrade level by 10 to 15% in Gujarati and Arithmetic . It aims for increase in capability by 5 to 10% in writing, reading and calculating by students of standard-3.
Financial Aid schemes like Viidhyalaxmi Bond Yojna and Insurance schemes like Vidhyadeep Yojna are implemented by the Government to provide facilities to children and families to support Education. Health of School children is a prime concern for the Government and hence, with co-operation of WHO (World Health Organization, UNICEF, UNESCO) and World Bank “Health Developing School-Programme” pilot project pioneer in Gujarat.

Computer Training is enhanced for Primary Level Education. The Government adopt Technology by promoting Computer aided Learning, which is expected to benefit around 8,50,000 students of government run schools of Gujarat. It also aims for education in rural places to set path of development with continuous power supply and broadband connectivity.

The Government has also initiated the SCOPE program to sharpen English language skills among Gujarati learners. Desirous Schools to set up Language Laboratory are supported by learning software for improving pronunciation, vocabulary and grammar. The software includes self learning program for improving pronunciation, vocabulary and grammar. The students can master the English language skills and gain confidence.

The Education Department’s ‘Sarva Shikshan Abhiyaan’ (National Program) and other promotional schemes are managed by Gujarat Council of Elementary Education (GCEE) which has grown from an agency implementing a project in just three districts to an organization implementing several different projects in primary education sector in the state, viz. DPEP (Distant Primary Education Program) II & IV.
National Project Implementation:
Sarva Shiksha Abhiyan Mission (SSAM),
Education of Girls at Elementary Level (NPEGEL)
Kasturba Gandhi Balika Vidyalaya (KGBV)KGBV
Gujarat Edu-Project Initiatives:



Under Sarva Shiksha Abhiyan Mission (SSAM), all the 25 districts and Municipal Corporations in Gujarat are being covered.



Under the umbrella of SSAM, it is implementing National Programme for Education of Girls at Elementary Level (NPEGEL) in 1093 clusters of 78 rural Educationally Backward Blocks (EBBs) and 39 clusters of 13 urban slums in 21 districts (excluding Bharuch, Dang, Porbandar and Valsad) in the state.



The Department execute Kasturba Gandhi Balika Vidyalaya (KGBV) Yojana, under which, 30 residential elementary schools with boarding facilities are being set up for girls belonging to the disadvantaged groups of SC/ST/ OBC/ Minority and BPL in difficult areas.



Childhood in Gujarat should not be lifeless but full of vigour and enthusiasm







David James said:


> *RSS chief asks party workers not to chant NaMo NaMo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSS chief asks party workers not to chant NaMo NaMo
> 
> RSS can't chant Namo Namo, says chief Mohan Bhagwat - Hindustan Times
> 
> RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat instructed workers not to chant 'NaMo, NaMo...'


 

That is Good. BJP has somebody to direct them if they go in wrong direction.

There is nobody in congress to advice not to project the fool Pappu as PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## takeiteasy

*India crosses the moral line of no return if Narendra Modi becomes prime minister*


----------



## vsdave2302

Jason bourne said:


> Looks like this is it AAP is finished ...
> 
> Yaar pdf k troll bade achhe he pahele congress congrss karte the uska khel khatam kardiya fir AAP aap karne lage aab iska khel khatam thank god BJP k support me nahi he ye log


 

This is very good .

they most corrupt party is heading towards the political death.



David James said:


> *JVM already announced candidates for 12 out of 14 Jharkhand Lok Sabha seats*
> 
> JVM announces candidates for 12 out of 14 Jharkhand Lok Sabha seats - Economic Times
> 
> - Congress only have 1 seat in Jharkhand at present and that is why it have a way to gain but bjp will face anti incumbency as bjp already have 8 seats in jharkhand hence bjp will go down.
> 
> - Another plus point of congress is its alliance with JMM + RJD in the jharkhand.
> 
> Hence congress will sweep jharkhand with 12+ seats.


 

Does your anti incumbency logic applies to congress or not? Congress has more seats and hence face more anti incumbency in addition to anti incumbency of being in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

The_Showstopper said:


> Mate, Where did I mention Modi's name in my answers? I never related my answers with Modi but yes I did ask you a question as to why has Modi been silent on the 16 questions that have been asked. And let me tell you that I just mentioned Modi's name only twice in my whole long post and even those mentions were never related to my answers, so I would ask you to go thru my post again and this time more carefully. No one's afraid of Modi mate, its only that I want a government which also works for Aam aadmi and not just for Khaas aadmi...


 

Every nonsense and Hypothetical question can not be answered.

e.g

Will you bring back foreign money of Ambani?

Now how this question be answered? NAMO may not know whether Ambani has illigal account in foreign bank or not? If KW has any information, He should ask congress govt to bring that money back. But he is not doing that because he knows that congress is dying and it will die soon by its natural death. So he is asking the questions to BJP which he should have asked to Congress.

BJP has catogarically said that they will bring each and every illigal rupee from foreign bank.


----------



## Marxist

takeiteasy said:


> *India crosses the moral line of no return if Narendra Modi becomes prime minister*



So what ? Richard guy may be afraid of Hindu's are uniting and nation is getting stronger ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Are you OK??? What made you post this? You reacted to a tweet made by Kumar Vishwas on *6:10pm 22nd June 2013*



You are mad i have already posted date of khujlis tweets 

Here is what kumar says 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443079575313350656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443044206718631936
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*चुनाव लड़ने से डर कर पीछे हटने लगे मनमोहन के मंत्री *


चेन्नई। लोकसभा चुनाव की घोषणा के बाद से कांग्रेस की मुश्किलें बढ़ती दिख रही हैं और उसके केंद्रीय मंत्री तक चुनाव लड़ने से पीछे हटने लगे हैं। पार्टी के अहम रणनीतिकार और कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष सोनिया गांधी के विश्वस्त रक्षा मंत्री एके एंटनी के बाद अब जहाजरानी मंत्री जीके वासन ने भी लोकसभा चुनाव नहीं लड़ने का एलान कर दिया है।

पढ़ें: जनता के दिलों में है कांग्रेस

माना जा रहा है कि वासन ने द्रमुक के साथ चुनावी गठबंधन नहीं होने से क्षुब्ध होकर यह कदम उठाया है। तमिलनाडु में 24 अप्रैल को वोट डाले जाएंगे। वासन ने मंगलवार को कहा कि मैं इस बार का चुनाव नहीं लड़ रहा हूं। मैं कांग्रेस प्रत्याशियों की जीत सुनिश्चित करने के लिए राज्य की सभी 39 सीटों का दौरा कर वहां अभियान चलाने वालों में प्रमुख हूं।'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

Marxist said:


> So what ? Richard guy may be afraid of Hindu's are uniting and nation is getting stronger ....


 

Hindu Unity is the key of strong India. these bloody politicians have make us fight in between. We should vote on basis of hinduism only. Rest of things should come second.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## Manvantaratruti

takeiteasy said:


> *India crosses the moral line of no return if Narendra Modi becomes prime minister*



 ..... now muslim retards are seeking "Certificate of Secularism and Morality" from British Christians .... 

Hilarious.

.....but here is the honest admission about followers of "religion of peace" 

Hate not fear: How Muslims view Narendra Modi | Firstpost .....................by Hasan Suroor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

vsdave2302 said:


> Hindu Unity is the key of strong India. these bloody politicians have make us fight in between. We should vote on basis of hinduism only. Rest of things should come second.




so am i not welcomed in India?

congrats u passed with flying colors from RSS school of extremism



GreenFoe said:


> and his grandson is talking about hitler ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems i was wrong ,there is real anti incumbancy against badals
> 
> 
> 
> *narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  Mar 10
> Hope for Cong in Punjab if cashes negative sentiment against Akali govt.At present its well balanced.Can switch either way #*ChunavExpress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  Mar 10
> In Punjab,BJP-Akali more hopeful of NaMo impact than any Akali contribution.Modi also making impact in Punjab. #*ChunavExpress*
> 
> 
> *narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  Mar 10
> 'Modi ko Punjab mein Akali se hi khatra hai.Dono bap-bete (Badal) ki image bahut corrupt wali ho gaee hai'-A voter #*ChunavExpress*
> 
> 
> Modi -Jaap in Jammu
> 
> 
> *narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  Mar 10
> In Jammu,strong Modi impact is easily visible.Complete polarization of votes #*ChunavExpress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  Mar 10
> Will find big hoarding of NaMo in Amrtisar to Jammu road route.Rather will find only NaMo campiagn #*ChunavExpress* pic.twitter.com/T20pMKvU6K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *narendra nath* ‏@*iamnarendranath*  3h
> A NaMo supporter said in Jammu-Badlaw ki Aandhi hai,Modi hi Modi hai'.Was good punchline
> 
> Watan ke rakhwale,Mediawale



and u didnt agreed with me when i said badals are destroying punjab and people are not in mood to vote them.......

and for info .....gandhi is actually hated in Punajb............i wondered how can his statue can be in punjab?.....or its somewhere else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Prometheus said:


> so am i not welcomed in India?
> 
> congrats u passed with flying colors from RSS school of extremism



How can his statement be misconstrued as unwelcoming others to India ? In fact its only because India was hindu that all others were welcome here. Oxymoron ? 

I was not aware you are qualified to issue certificate for "RSS school of extremism". You learn something new everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> *A Gujarati Replies to the 16 Questions asked by Arvind Kejriwal to Narendra Modi*
> While it is praiseworthy to ask questions in a democracy, and make the politicians in power accountable for the work they have done, the nature and intent of such political discourse should be clear and related to pertinent issues. Sadly, this is not the case with the 16 questions raised by Arvind Kejriwal on the performance of Narendra Modi led state government in Gujarat. Being witness to the antics and anarchy propagated by Kejriwal, I take the liberty of answering the 16 questions that have been posed by him to Narendra Modi. *However, it would be better if Arvind Kejriwal could do some constructive service to the nation by focusing on the real issues of development and nation building instead of resorting to gain cheap publicity at the cost of sidelining the real issues that people should be focusing on.* I also humbly expect Arvind Kejriwal to answer the questions that have been posed for him at the end of this write-up. Here are the answers to the questions posed by Arvind Kejriwal.
> 
> *If you become the PM, will you raise price of the KG Basin gas, which has already been doubled by the UPA government to $8 per unit?*
> 
> This is a highly speculative question, however, to answer your question, please consider these figures. PSU enterprises, led by ONGC produce two thirds of all gas production in India. Reliance produces barely 10%. Hence any rise in the price of gas will benefit ONGC the most, directly contributing in filling up the coffers of the state exchequer. Hence, your allegation that price of gas is being raised to benefit Reliance doesn’t hold ground. The price change in gas has been recommendation by an eminent six member panel headed by C Rangrajan. While you allege that all these experts are on the payroll of Reliance, which is really condemnable, you conveniently hide the fact that this panel was appointed by Shri Jaypal Reddy, the then petroleum minister, who is a known Reliance opposer.
> 
> *Why does your government buy solar power at Rs 13 per unit? Madhya Pradesh and Karnataka are buying it at Rs 7.50 and Rs 5 per unit, respectively.*
> 
> Mr Kejriwal, as per the information of the mango man, solar power generation is a highly technological driven sector, and Gujarat is a leader in generating solar power. While rapid advances may have reduced the price of solar power generation, Gujarat- a pioneer in this field started quite early in generating solar power when such new technologies were not in the market. These agreements may have been made with solar power generation companies before the advent of cost reducing technologies. Please get some lessons in governance and particularly in economics, which states the law of demand and supply. Prices will naturally reduce when the supply outpaces demand. Hence, as more capacity keeps getting added, the price of solar power will reduce as per the same logic.
> 
> *You claim 11% agriculture growth in state while your government’s data says production has shrunk at 1.18% annually and revenue declined from Rs 27,815 crore in 2006-07 to Rs 25,908 crore in 2012-13. Why?*
> 
> I am not sure what you want to convey here. Gujarat is the state that has given India a successful model of the cooperative sector and is the home of ‘Amul’. Holy Cow! Have you conveniently ignored the fact that a White Revolution has already being witnessed in Gujarat and milk production has boosted up by 75% in Gujarat since the last decade? If you research your facts properly, you will be delighted to know that farmers of Gujarat are 7 times richer and agricultural incomes have risen from Rs.14,000 crore in 2001 to Rs.96,000 crore, and this is the figure till 2011. Farmers have been the main beneficiaries of the development in Gujarat.
> 
> *In the past 10 years, two-thirds of all SMEs have shut down in Gujarat, especially in your home town Mehsana where 140 units out of 187 died away. Do you want to concentrate all power in the hands of a few big industrial houses?*
> 
> Please note that India’s 5 per cent population lives in Gujarat which has 6%of the country’s land mass and its GDP share is 10%. Most of this has been contributed by the small and medium industry sector. India’s 70% salt production is in Gujarat and the state also leads in caustic soda production (90%); chemicals (60%); petrochemicals (50%); pharma (40%); and polished diamonds (80%). Salt, pharma and chemicals is largely run by small scale entrepreneurs and is a large contributor to national growth. Also, for your kind information, SME’s have attracted an investment of 17880 Crores in 2012-13 while it was only 3181 in 2006-07, a growth of more than 500%.The employment generated by SMEs in Gujarat has gone up from 76196 in 06-07 to 381083 in 2012-13.
> 
> *You claim to have eradicated corruption in Gujarat. People here claim that up to Rs 10 lakh bribe is demanded for appointment of a ‘talati’ (revenue official).*
> 
> This question is again highly speculative without any solid ground. Even then, let me tell you that Gujarat is a state that has won several national awards in the sector of E-governance, and this includes recruitment in the state government as well. Please note that the entire process of recruitment is highly transparent and is done largely online, and everything is documented and available in the public domain. I would urge you to do some homework on the e governance measures taken by Gujarat government before making baseless allegations. And I didn’t know that poor _talaties_ were paid so well and are in such huge demand, that people are willing to pay 10 lakh to be one. Wild allegations!
> 
> *Your ministry has people like Babu Bokhiria, convicted for three years in a mining case, and Purshottam Solanki, accused in a Rs 450 crore fishing scandal. Why?*
> 
> Hold on Mr Kejriwal, please do a fact check. The case of Babu Bokhiria is in Gujarat High Court and the Honorable High Court of Gujarat has put a stay on his conviction. Please don’t convict anyone by staging media trials. In the case of Purshottam Solanki, the charges against him have still to be proved. Yet, as per my conviction, such persons are far better than your party members like Prashant Bushan, who has openly advocated the sedition of Kashmir from India. How can you justify this?
> 
> *Why have you inducted in your cabinet a minister who is the son-in-law of the Ambani family?*
> 
> Well, with due respect to you Mr Kejrwal, isn’t it unfair on your part to target any individual simply because of his background? What difference does it make? Don’t you practice the same ideology of _satyagrah_ that was founded by the father of our nation, who attained martyrdom at Birla House in your own city, in the house of an industrialist? Does the word industrialist represent such a negative meaning for you Mr Kejriwal? Do the industrialists have a monopoly on practicing corruption? Don’t you travel by a same Wagon R car produced by Suzuki- a Japanese automobile industry giant? Does that mean I can accuse you of being hand in glove with Suzuki just because you drive a Wagon R? Even if you rode all the way from Delhi to Ahmedabad on a Hero Cycle, with your own twisted logic, am I not entitled to accuse you of being in collusion with the cycle manufacturing industry? Give me a break Kejriwal uncle; you need to find something solid against a man who has transformed a state for the better by working continuously since last 12 years. If not, please have the dignity not to raise question just for the sake of asking them and instead focus on doing something constructive.
> 
> *About 13 lakh people applied for 1,500 posts of ‘talati’ recently. How can you claim to have solved the problem of unemployment?*
> 
> Please note that people have the liberty of applying for any post and you cannot stop them from this. How can you relate this number with the unemployment figures? You yourself have been a top class revenue official. Don’t you know that Gujarat is one of the top contributors in the tax revenues and other sources of income for the central government? Where does all this money come from if there is no employment, no industry or no development in Gujarat?
> 
> *Why is your government exploiting young graduates by paying them only Rs 5,300 per month for five years on contract basis?*
> 
> Kejriwal babu, do you know the salary of a police constable whom you would have never even noticed, but may be entrusted with a job of following you like a shadow just to protect you? I bet it is less than even the Rs 5300 that you have cited. This is a state where entrepreneurship runs in the blood of people. People here are industrious and innovative that they don’t need the crèches of a government job but instead create enterprises that not only sustain them, but also provide jobs to scores of other people. As mentioned in your previous question, there was a moratorium on recruitment in the state government. In Gujarat, we don’t believe in creating a bloated and inefficient bureaucracy whose specimen you yourself were in the beginning of your illustrious career, but instead believe minimum government and maximum governance.
> 
> *There are only three teachers to teach 600 students at some schools. What is your comment?*
> 
> This may be the case in some handful villages, but if you could have specified the schools and their respective areas where this is the case, then it would have been much better. Still, even if your accusation is taken on its merit, isn’t this situation better than hiring teachers indiscriminately without the considerations of quality and knowledge? In other parts of India, this is a huge problem, where teachers are hired, but who don’t even show up in schools. In a state as large as Gujarat, with nearly 18,500 villages, this may be the case. However, don’t compare this with your city state of Delhi, predominantly with urban population, which you couldn’t even govern for two months? Nobody holds a magic wand Mr Kejriwal, by the merits of which one can make all the ills and poverty disappear. But you should at least try to give due credit to the administration in Gujarat that has made positive difference in the lives of rural populace.
> 
> 
> *Medical and health services are in a shambles.*
> 
> Oh yes Kejri babu, the emergence of Ahmedabad as a medical tourist hub is not the truth, but must be the construction of the same paid media who is busy in glorifying you and your antics. I myself have seen foreign tourists arrive in the hospitals of Ahmedabad in droves, as it provides top class treatment at affordable prices. But no, for you, this to you seems just a conspiracy hatched by the foreign powers who purposely send medical tourists to Ahmedabad for fulfilling their own agenda. Needless to say, majority of them are from African countries, so one of your ministers, known to be xenophobic, may have objections to this. But this is not the point, Kejri babu. The point is Gujarat is the state where _Mukhamantri Amrutam Yojana_ is in place that provides free medical care to poor and marginalized people who can’t afford treatment for life threatening diseases like cancer. But since you have accustomed yourself to live in denial, so be it. The infrastructure in civil hospitals in Gujarat is far better than any other part of India.
> 
> *Around 800 farmers have committed suicide in Gujarat in recent years because the government has stopped subsidies and is not paying support prices. Your reaction.*
> 
> A Farmer committing suicide is a quite sensitive issue. However, as per my knowledge, Maharashtra and Andhra, both Congress ruled states, the very party whose support you took to stage the mockery of forming a government in Delhi, are infamous for farmer suicide. However, instead of reducing them to mere statistics, please take pains to dwell in the reasons behind such suicides. Isn’t crop failure one of the reasons? Why do crops fail Mr Kejriwal? It is primarily due to a lack of water. Please consult Medha Patkar, your illustrious supporter and who has been opposing Sardar Sarovar dam since time immemorial, the primary aim of which is to provide water to farmers and stopping such sad instances. Do you have any moral standing left Mr Kejriwal?
> 
> *Electricity is a distant dream for four lakh farmers waiting for years to get a connection. Why do you claim 24×7 availability of electricity? Farmers have not been paid adequately for their land while the Ambanis and Adanis have got it for just one rupee per square meter.*
> 
> What are you talking about Mr Kejriwal? Gujarat is the state that has successfully implemented the Jyotigram Yojana providing three phase electricity to all the villages in Gujarat. Well, you may dismiss this as another propaganda being manufactured by paid media. But what about the report of the Stockholm International Water Institute that has highly commended and praised the _Jyotigram Yojana_ of Gujarat and accepted its role of positive transformation in the lives of rural population of Gujarat? Ah, even the Stockholm guys must have been paid up, isn’t it Mr Kejriwal? Only the Ford Foundation folks are honest, isn’t it?
> 
> *Sardar Sarovar dam’s height was raised in 2005 but people of Kutch have not got water. Industries have been given water. Why?*
> 
> I think Medha Patkar, the illustrious party member of AAP can provide you with a detailed insight on this. Isn’t Medha Patkar the same person who is opposing tooth and nail the creation of Sardar Sarovar dam in the very first place? If Medha had her way, forget about raising the height, the dam would not have even been constructed in the first place. And I am not even raising the point of the innumerable benefits that this project has given to the nation, starting from the production of clean and green hydro electricity to the boost in agricultural production. Perhaps, the way you have been treating the discoms in Delhi, I think you prefer having a ‘candlelight dinner’ every night instead of bearing the bright and intrusive electricity being produced by the corrupt industrial houses.
> 
> *Despite assurances, the Gujarat government has not withdrawn court cases against Sikh farmers of Kutch who have lost their land. Why?*
> 
> I take the liberty of quoting Narendra Modi’ words in his Punjab rally on 23rd February. “This nation is one and every person is together: No Sikh farmer will leave Kutch. An officer can go but no Sikh farmer will leave Gujarat, and I am very clear on this.” He has categorically assured the Sikh farmers residing in Kutch that under no pretext will they be ever made to leave Gujarat. I think this adequately answers your concerns regarding the Sikh farmers of Kutch. Punjab Chief Minister has also endorsed and praised Narendra Modi for his efficient handling of the issue.
> 
> *How many planes and helicopters do you have? Who owns them? How much do you pay or does someone else pay for them? Why don’t you make public these air expenses?*
> 
> Kejri Babu, before raising your customary fingers for blaming a man who has been working relentlessly nearly 20 hours a day for something he believes in, who in my knowledge manages just with a personal staff of a few helpers even though he is entitled to many more and who has worked his way up, washing his own clothes and cleaning the very office he used in work in long time back. Do you care to elaborate why you have failed to vacate your official residence that was allotted to you and you have been overstaying in your official accommodation that you got by the virtue of being CM of Delhi, a duty that you couldn’t manage to perform for not even two months?
> 
> Since you have reduced the political discourse to this level, let me- a mango man, pose you some questions to give you a taste of your own medicine.
> 
> Why didn’t you conduct a SMS poll or a _delhi janta darbar_ before quitting in just less than two months to ask the permission of the very same people who elected you in hopes of getting good and corruption free governance in the very same way you held a SMS poll for asking their opinion on forming the AAP government in Delhi?
> 
> Why don’t you drive a Tata Nano instead of a Wagon R? Don’t you think Tata Nano is the true symbol of the common man whom you claim to represent? Or do you think that just because Nano is manufactured in Gujarat, it is not worthy of you?
> 
> Before going on a _dharna_, do you think of the inconvenience being caused to common citizens due to all the police _bandobast_that is diverted towards managing the ruckus created by you and your party workers that leads rapists free to prowl on innocent women in Dehli- the rape capital of India? Who clears all the litter and the garbage that your _dharnas_ generate?
> 
> You held the Republic Day celebrations at ransom when you were Delhi CM. Your thoughts on doing the same on International Women’s Day? If yes then why and if not then also you need to justify. Do you think you just represent the Aam Aadmi and not the Aam Aurat? Isn’t this question pertinent on International Women’s Day? Can women of India hold a _dharna_ against this?
> 
> *Last but not the least, Mr Kejriwal, I am curious to ask you this. Are you a pass-out of National School of Drama located in Delhi?*
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal | AAP | Narendra Modi | Gujarat | 2014 Elections
> 
> @The_Showstopper - here you go answers to the drama queen Kejri's questions. Now ask your drama queen to answer AAP's founder member's 20 questions.
> 
> AAP Founder Member @AkuAdv Questions Kejriwal (with tweets) · surnell · Storify



i went to gujarat few months ago .................was in mood of having a drink .......so i went asked a police man where i can get alcohol..........he just pointed out at small house at the corner ........i went and knocked the door........a boy came out , i asked for it......gave him money and he brought me a bottle of red label............

is probation still in effect?

or modi is such a bad administrator to impose it...........or may be he recieves commision as badals recieve from sand selling illegally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Never dreamt in my life to see a day where in the election is so fiercely fought in a Pakisan defence fourm......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Manvantaratruti said:


> How can his statement be misconstrued as unwelcoming others to India ? In fact its only because India was hindu that all others were welcome here. Oxymoron ?
> 
> I was not aware you are qualified to issue certificate for "RSS school of extremism". You learn something new everyday.




india is not hindu...........if it is .......i am sorry to say this but SIKHS like me are damm fools who have been defending it in everying idiotic wars , thinking it as our home.

ur type of mentality is what has made condition of pakistan the state it is in................improve it .......



nair said:


> Never dreamt in my life to see a day where in the election is so fiercely fought in a Pakisan defence fourm......




well some one has to keep a check on free run extremist online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

*A Rs 20,000 per head dinner date with Aam Aadmi boss*

BANGALORE: Not under but at the table; that, too, loaded with food and a conversation with Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) chief Arvind Kejriwal. In an initiative new to India, invitations to a fundraiser dinner on March 15 in the city have gone out from V Balakrishnan, former Infosys board member and recent AAP member, to about 200 of the city's high net worth individuals. 

Those asked to the by invitation-only event are mainly from the technology, private equity and venture capital sectors. The fund-raiser — at Rs 20,000 per person — will be held at a hotel in the city centre where Kejriwal will interact with guests for an hour. 

Fund-raiser dinners are a popular way of raising money abroad by political parties but are new to India and being adopted by new-age political outfits like AAP. If all goes well, AAP should mobilize at least Rs 40 lakh at Rs 20,000 for 200 guests. The money could be much more: Rs 20,000 the base amount to participate in the dinner. 

*A Rs 20,000 per head dinner date with Aam Aadmi boss - The Times of India*


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> Chill man  He gets hyper at times.  We had trouble before. No need to get worked up.




no one has a rite to say that India is hindu and others are leaving here only because india is hindu.................bloody hell .............its not only hindus who contributed in india

when ever there is a war ........every village in punjab is crying because some son of village dies in every war.............and he says only hindu ?

wth ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vsdave2302

Prometheus said:


> so am i not welcomed in India?
> congrats u passed with flying colors from RSS school of extremism


 

I do not know who are you but you seems to be a man of lots of misconceptions and even a man of comprehension problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

vsdave2302 said:


> I do not know who are you but you seems to be a man of lots of misconceptions and even a man of comprehension problem.




well i was in clg .......i was trained in a way that says "To treat a kid ,behave like a kid"

bring communal card , get answer in that language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Prometheus said:


> i went to gujarat few months ago .................was in mood of having a drink .......so i went asked a police man where i can get alcohol..........he just pointed out at small house at the corner ........i went and knocked the door........a boy came out , i asked for it......gave him money and he brought me a bottle of red label............
> 
> is probation still in effect?
> 
> or modi is such a bad administrator to impose it...........or may be he recieves commision as badals recieve from sand selling illegally


 

Nice story. Police guide you to a liquer selling destination? You could have made a batter story certainly.


----------



## Ayush

Manvantaratruti said:


> ..... now muslim retards are seeking "Certificate of Secularism and Morality" from British Christians ....
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> .....but here is the honest admission about followers of "religion of peace"
> 
> Hate not fear: How Muslims view Narendra Modi | Firstpost .....................by Hasan Suroor


takeiteasy is a christian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

vsdave2302 said:


> Nice story. Police guide you to a liquer selling destination? You could have made a batter story certainly.




there is no know cure of blind extremism and NAMOnia

i can only say mate...........Get well soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Prometheus said:


> well i was in clg .......i was trained in a way that says "To treat a kid ,behave like a kid"
> 
> bring communal card , get answer in that language


 

Yes you behaved like a kid but not like a normal kid. you behaved like a specially trained kid in some special religious school to interprete everything in a unique way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> no one has a rite to say that India is hindu and others are leaving here only because india is hindu.................bloody hell .............its not only hindus who contributed in india
> 
> when ever there is a war ........every village in punjab is crying because some son of village dies in every war.............and he says only hindu ?
> 
> wth ....


Cool down  You know India is Dharmic. You know what's a keyboard warrior right? You know the composition of the Army and its sacrifices. Do you still think you need to care about what someone else thinks?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

vsdave2302 said:


> Yes you behaved like a kid but not like a normal kid. you behaved like a specially trained kid in some special religious school to interprete everything in a unique way.




read again ur statement ............and laugh......like i am laughing and so are others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Prometheus said:


> there is no know cure of blind extremism and NAMOnia
> 
> i can only say mate...........Get well soon


 

Many NAMO hater has this desease. They have ended up falling in NAMO line like Paswan. Pl fall in line instead of burning from within. This will not allow you to live peacefully. At least care about your health.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

vsdave2302 said:


> Many NAMO hater has this desease. They have ended up falling in NAMO line like Paswan. Pl fall in line instead of burning from within. This will not allow you to live peacefully. At least care about your health.




here we go again.............as i said before.............there is no known cure of NAMOnia..........

come to punjab some day ...........and see if there is modi wave or gunda wave



vsdave2302 said:


> You laughing remind me a Joke of Sardarji (No offence to Sardar)




reported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> here we go again.............as i said before.............there is no known cure of NAMOnia..........
> 
> come to punjab some day ...........and see if there is modi wave or gunda wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reported


What's the situation in Punjab? SAD or Congress?
@Prometheus @vsdave2302 - Yaar - troll karke kya fayda... 
People will have different opinions. Let's respect that


----------



## vsdave2302

Prometheus said:


> here we go again.............as i said before.............there is no known cure of NAMOnia..........
> 
> come to punjab some day ...........and see if there is modi wave or gunda wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reported


 

What Namo has to do with Punjab? Why did you guys elected that government. It is your elected Government and you will have to learn to live with it.



SarthakGanguly said:


> @vsdave2302 - Yaar - troll karke kya fayda...


 

Ok Closed from My end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> What's the situation in Punjab? SAD or Congress?
> @Prometheus @vsdave2302 - Yaar - troll karke kya fayda...
> People will have different opinions. Let's respect that




ludhiana is going to be independent candidate ......even manish tewari has fled the city fearing the candidate.

bathinda is expected to be PPP cheif Manpreet 

Patiala - no one can defeat Queen 

in gurdaspur condition of congress not very good......fight might be between BJP's expected salaria and AAP candidate Chotepur

Jalandhar - KP of congres is gonna win again .....he is a nice person and people loves him

amritsar - congress might pull it off because of tug of war between badals and sidhu

so it looks like congress is benefiting ...........akalis might be able to get 3-4 seats if they are lucky

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> Thanks mate
> Please Read this - [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guru_Tegh_Bahadur']Guru Tegh Bahadur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





SarthakGanguly said:


> We Kashmiris can never forget.
> 
> @Prometheus - I support NaMo.



B[/URL]JP will form govt . or no one can ........everyone knows it.......but that doesnt mean we have to vote gundas from akalis 

i think the other guy needs to read the link u gave and then make jokes on sikhs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Prometheus said:


> no one has a rite to say that India is hindu and others are leaving here only because india is hindu.................bloody hell .............its not only hindus who contributed in india
> 
> when ever there is a war ........every village in punjab is crying because some son of village dies in every war.............and he says only hindu ?
> 
> wth ....


 
My dear My hindu defination includes Shikhs, Jains and all who belongs to Indian religion. You see I am not a psudo secular so when I talk of or think of Hindus, I can never think that shikhs< Jains etc are different from Hindus. When I read your post, I got an an idea that it is interpreated otherwise. Shikhism , Jainism . Buddhism are all part of Hinduism. How can they be different? We all are one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

vsdave2302 said:


> My dear My hindu defination includes Shikhs, Jains and all who belongs to Indian religion. You see I am not a psudo secular so when I talk of or think of Hindus, I can never think that shikhs< Jains etc are different from Hindus. When I read your post, I got an an idea that it is interpreated otherwise. Shikhism , Jainism . Buddhism are all part of Hinduism. How can they be different? We all are one.




i highly dout that .


----------



## vsdave2302

Prometheus said:


> i highly dout that .


 

Your doubts have no base. Pl trust me. Had I been thinking otherwise, I would not have wrote what i wrote. If you are Shikh, let me tell you that i love shikhs more than Hindus. They are very innocent and patriotics.

The point of misunderstanding betwwen us is a basic difference in understanding.

When I talk of Hindus, I never think that Shikhs, Jains etc are different from Hindus. They are always a part of Hindus and Hinduism.

Where you think that shikhs are different from Hindus and hence somebody like me talk of Hindus, he excludes shikhs.



SarthakGanguly said:


> If you believe someone to be part of you - then respect them


 

I have always respected. Where did you find that I have not respected?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

vsdave2302 said:


> Your doubts have no base. Pl trust me. Had I been thinking otherwise, I would not have wrote what i wrote. If you are Shikh, let me tell you that i love shikhs more than Hindus. They are very innocent and patriotics.
> 
> The point of misunderstanding betwwen us is a basic difference in understanding.
> 
> When I talk of Hindus, I never think that Shikhs, Jains etc are different from Hindus. They are always a part of Hindus and Hinduism.
> 
> Where you think that shikhs are different from Hindus and hence somebody like me talk of Hindus, he excludes shikhs.




hhmmmm.............then wht shiv sena /RSS had clash with sikh organisations last year in punjab that led to riots and deaths , curfew etc?

and i was stuck in the curfew , inside my house with no access to food or water.

if both are same , who will tell them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> Shiv Sena?  Link?


Sikh boy killed by police in Gurdaspur – Curfew imposed; Shiv Sena attack Sikhs in Patiala, Phagwara | Sikh Siyasat News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Prometheus said:


> hhmmmm.............then wht shiv sena /RSS had clash with sikh organisations last year in punjab that led to riots and deaths , curfew etc?
> 
> and i was stuck in the curfew , inside my house with no access to food or water.
> 
> if both are same , who will tell them?


 

Why do u ask me about shiv sens and RSS?

I do not think that RSS is against shikhs. RSS had saved lots of Shikhs in 1984 riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

vsdave2302 said:


> Why do u ask me about shiv sens and RSS?
> 
> I do not think that RSS is against shikhs. RSS had saved lots of Shikhs in 1984 riots.




BJP, SAD leaders were involved in 1984 riots: Former Punjab CM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Prometheus said:


> Sikh boy killed by police in Gurdaspur – Curfew imposed; Shiv Sena attack Sikhs in Patiala, Phagwara | Sikh Siyasat News


 

Look if a Gujarat or Marathi man is killed in fight with Shikh, I won't see that as the Shikh killig Gujarati.

They may have any personal enimity. After all many shikhs are killed by shikhs Gujartis bty Gujarat and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

as i said ........there is no known cure of NAMOnia 

hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Arvind Kejriwal is greedy, fraud; aspires to become PM: Binny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> so am i not welcomed in India?and for info .....gandhi is actually hated in Punajb............i wondered how can his statue can be in punjab?.....or its somewhere else?



Who cares where the statue is ,it universal norm of media and aaptards 



*IBNLive Realtime* ‏@*IBNLiveRealtime*  28m
Chaos in Mumbai as Kejriwal takes local train, AAP supporters damage metal detector at Churchgate station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> well some one has to keep a check on free run extremist online



we don't want this type of secularism either !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Rahul9090 said:


> Arvind Kejriwal is greedy, fraud; aspires to become PM: Binny




binny is saint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> india is not hindu...........if it is .......i am sorry to say this but SIKHS like me are damm fools who have been defending it in everying idiotic wars , thinking it as our home.



Sikhs are hindu ,either you definition is something vogue or you are a brainwashed extremist.

Hindu is a geographical and ethnic word .

Gurujibani's message is for everyone ,thats why its a *panth* and not religion .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Sikhs are hindu ,either you definition is something vogue or you are a brainwashed extremist.
> 
> Hindu is a geographical and ethnic word .
> 
> Gurujibani's message is for everyone ,thats why its a *panth* and not religion .




theek hai jee...............tusi gayani teh assi aagayani.


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> theek hai jee...............tusi gayani teh assi aagayani.



ज्ञान का महत्व जब ही है जब उसका इस्तेमाल किया जाये,एक पंक्ति फ़क़ीर कि अच्छी है जो काम आये हजारो पोथियों के बजाये |

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vsdave2302

Prometheus said:


> BJP, SAD leaders were involved in 1984 riots: Former Punjab CM


 

You must not be ashikh. Else how can you remain silent on killing of shikhs by congressee goons and blame BJP and Akalis instead. Do you believe that Shikhs killed shikhs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

Prometheus said:


> as i said ........there is no known cure of NAMOnia
> 
> hahahaha



you just have a sick and bigot mentality, look even there is infighting in each and every kind of religion even if the muslims have their own infighting like shias ans sunnis. Sikhs have always a major contributor towards conuntry's security,development and agriculture and will remain one in the future, der sud no doubt abt dat in any form.

So plz dont start an hindu-sikh hatred over here, history is der which tells us dat sikhs have always fought muslim's tyranical rule like sivaji or maharanapratap did and every sikh has also imbibed the fact dat India is the only place where they destined to live. If u dont like smtng den dont like it, its okay but dont force any one to follow u, i am sure dat cores of sikh wont buy your idea, i have seen Shivsena have nominated a lot of sikh leaders in municipality and assembly elections in Pune.

If u r fan of Mr anarchist then go ahead with ur anarchy no one will hinder u, but dont tell every one to do dat after all u can only persuade ppl cant force pll. 

Regarding ur punjabi leaving india analogy i must tell u dat the majority of NRIs across the globe are from south india not pujabi, nor gujratis , so opportunity, success, money it always comes over the patriotism for majority of ppl of any country. dont worry every person of india or china will surly agree to spend at least 10-15 yrs in US if they get the same opportunity, success and money bcoz still US is the sole superpower of the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

these people will lead india LOL 





*Congress clueless on Modi-fever cure*
Rajeev Deshpande,TNN | Mar 12, 2014, 06.50 AM IST




As Narendra Modi steadily built up a frontrunner’s position over the past months, Congress switched between ignoring the saffron strongman and criticizing his failure to prevent the 2002 Gujarat riots.
NEW DELHI: Having won the last Lok Sabha encounter hands down, according prime challenger status to BJP and its PM candidate Narendra Modi does not seem easy for Congress. 

Despite signs that the 2014 odds might be different, Congress remains cagey while taking on the Gujarat CM who loses no opportunity to lash out at the Congress leadership. 

As Modi steadily built up a frontrunner's position over the past months, Congress switched between ignoring the saffron strongman and criticizing his failure to prevent the 2002 Gujarat riots. 

PM Manmohan Singh's "Modi will be a disaster for India as PM" indictment seems one-off while Digvijaya Singh's taunt over the CM's marital status or foreign minister Salman Khurshid's "impotent" dig highlight the inconsistency. 

Rahul Gandhi has restricted himself to criticizing Modi for being a 'one-man show' while reserving a sharper comment for RSS, which has been accused of being complicit in Mahatma Gandhi's assassination. 

Even after several backroom strategy sessions, Congress has not quite closed in on Modi who derisively runs down Rahul as "shehzada" and urges the BJP cadre to keep anti-Congress sentiments inflamed till voting day. The thinking in Congress circles seems to be that despite the crowds and media attention, BJP's prospects are restricted to a clutch of states where the saffron party hopes to do well. The rest is hype, due for a reality check. 

Going by this reasoning, BJP is realistically in the reckoning on around 230 seats in states like Rajasthan, Himachal, Uttarakhand, Punjab, MP, Chhattisgarh, Bihar, Jharkhand, Karnataka and Maharashtra. 

Uttar Pradesh is untested ground and BJP's returns here are by no means a done deal, feel Congress managers involved in planning Rahul's campaign pit stops. 

On the face of it, the logic seems alluring as it highlights BJP's leap of faith in the Northeast, much of the east and south India. BJP will need a very high strike rate to reach the muchtalked about 200 seats, it is felt. Ignoring Modi or remaining in a reactive mode may give the Gujarati leader a chance to grab voters' mind space as he hammers away at Congress for corruption, price rise and poor governance. 

Such a prospect worries some Congress leaders who feel there isn't much use denying the threat posed by the BJP leader who must be vigorously opposed on all fronts before Modi's perceived lead becomes unassailable. 

There are no easy answers to Congress's dilemma as attacking Modi over alleged complicity in the 2002 riots has proved counterproductive in the past and lack of court strictures has emboldened his supporters. Some Congress leaders feel 2002 is Modi's weakest link while others have sporadically sought to undercut his development record as oversold. But here too the "feku" line seems to have been junked somewhere on the way. 

*Firing blanks at target NaMo * 

*Solo player:* Congress has often said Modi is an 'I, me, myself' act, not a team player. On Tuesday Rahul Gandhi fired a fresh salvo at Modi alluding to him as Hitler, a fascist, intolerant and uncaring of people's views. Someone who is a know-it-all. 

*Gujarat 2002 riots:* PM Singh attacks Modi for "killing of innocents", but Cong does not consistently stick to the refrain. Some leaders criticize Modi for 2002 but the effort is sporadic. Sonia has used the "khoon ki kheti" metaphor and Rahul has said BJP practises "khoon ki rajniti" Sexed up CV Cong leaders have dug up stats to argue that Gujarat is not shining, human indicators are poor. Modi has countered that with his claim of 24x7 power and farm growth Feku tactics Congress accuses Modi of being careless or deliberately inaccurate about history and politics, that he is distorting issues like Sardar Patel's legacy. The Feku charge is not being pursued. 

*Personal issues:* Congress has targeted Modi over his personal life, including snoopgate. But snoopgate is going nowhere and foreign minister Salman Khurshid got a rap on the knuckles for his 'impotent' remark.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdave2302

GreenFoe said:


> Sikhs are hindu ,either you definition is something vogue or you are a brainwashed extremist.
> 
> Hindu is a geographical and ethnic word .
> 
> Gurujibani's message is for everyone ,thats why its a *panth* and not religion .


 

You are right> I sincerrely explained him that I do not differentiate between Hindus andshiks. But from his reaponse, I could realize that he is the Man like what described him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

vsdave2302 said:


> You are right> I sincerrely explained him that I do not differentiate between Hindus andshiks. But from his reaponse, I could realize that he is the Man like what described him.



looks to me as an ex congress voter,who was taught that 1984 was done by hindu extremists & not congress :|

Its goon sign ,anti bjp modi vote is getting divided ,victory will be much brighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdave2302

GreenFoe said:


> looks to me as an ex congress voter,who was taught that 1984 was done by hindu extremists & not congress


 

I doubt soemthing else. He can not be a shikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

*TIMES NOW* ‏@*timesnow*  1h
Chaos in Mumbai as AAP supporters reportedly damage metal detectors and violate rules at Churchgate station #*AAPChaos* pic.twitter.com/VCe7zE2ctW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

vsdave2302 said:


> I do not differentiate between Hindus andshiks


what about those who are not Hindu? like Muslims, Christians, Bahai, Parsi etc ? are they foreigners? do below quotes needs to be imposed after Na-bho came to power? these minorities don't want to follow Hindutva and they are vast in numbers perhaps 22crores or somewhere near that figure. Does Hitler's way of dealing with Yahoodis are waiting for minorities in India? 



> *(Non-Hindus)....must entertain no idea but those of the glorification of the Hindu race and culture, i.e., of the Hindu nation and must lose their separate existence to merge in the Hindu race, or may stay in the country, wholly subordinated to the Hindu Nation, claiming nothing, deserving no privileges, far less any preferential treatment – not even citizen’s rights. There is, at least, should be, no other course for them to adopt.*



OR, is it better for our country to stay secular neither Hindutva nor Muslim appeasing? since Hindu sabha and it's followers are brainwashed after Mughals and Muslims to form a Ummath(brotherhood-one nation) like concept directly lifted from Islamic ideologies, does that means culling 22 crore people of your own country? isn't it better to arrest Mohan Bhagwat, Modi and ban all the extremist organization especially RSS which will be better for India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Commuter at Churchgate station: There was complete chaos, even women were pushed around pic.twitter.com/imqQkyf7g6







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443657800548233216
*Jayanti Rawat 5☆* ‏@*Cheeeni_Kam*  Mar 9
Modi ji & Dr M. Manohar Joshi being Lathicharged at Lal Chouck Kashmir in 93,For Hoisting Tricolor, RT tou banta hai Boss pic.twitter.com/rO7kKB8g2s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

vsdave2302 said:


> Every nonsense and Hypothetical question can not be answered.
> 
> e.g
> 
> Will you bring back foreign money of Ambani?
> 
> Now how this question be answered? NAMO may not know whether Ambani has illigal account in foreign bank or not? If KW has any information, He should ask congress govt to bring that money back. But he is not doing that because he knows that congress is dying and it will die soon by its natural death. So he is asking the questions to BJP which he should have asked to Congress.
> 
> BJP has catogarically said that they will bring each and every illigal rupee from foreign bank.



OK so why don't you answer the questions which are not "non-sense" like the one's below...

Does government plan to raise the price of KG Basin gas to $16 per unit? If you(Modi) become the prime minister, will you raise the price of gas to $16 per unit?


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> Sikhs are hindu ,either you definition is something vogue or you are a brainwashed extremist.
> 
> Hindu is a geographical and ethnic word .
> 
> Gurujibani's message is for everyone ,thats why its a *panth* and not religion .



_Sikhs are not HINDU_. Period. If you or anyone wishes to discuss this, can have a debate with me in a different thread. *I'll appreciate, if all of us can stick to the topic which is 'General Elections'. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

takeiteasy said:


> what about those who are not Hindu? like Muslims, Christians, Bahai, Parsi etc ? are they foreigners? do below quotes needs to be imposed after Na-bho came to power? these minorities don't want to follow Hindutva and they are vast in numbers perhaps 22crores or somewhere near that figure. Does Hitler's way of dealing with Yahoodis are waiting for minorities in India?


 

Do not have any problem with Christians, Parsis and others are no issue. With Muslims there is an inhearent danger . They can not allow anybody to live peacefully, Not even other Muslims i.e Shias in subcontinent. There are huge Nos of Example across the world including Kashmir. We do not wnat to be other Kashmir Pundits.



The_Showstopper said:


> OK so why don't you answer the questions which are not "non-sense" like the one's below...
> 
> Does government plan to raise the price of KG Basin gas to $16 per unit? If you(Modi) become the prime minister, will you raise the price of gas to $16 per unit?


 

First of All give a Non Kejriwal source to prove that govt want to raise the Gas price to $ 16per unit.

My simple question to you. Why do you aks this to a man who is not in Power and do not ask the real people who can actually answer this question.


----------



## GreenFoe

Parul said:


> _Sikhs are not HINDU_. Period. If you or anyone wishes to discuss this, can have a debate with me in a different thread. *I'll appreciate, if all of us can stick to the topic which is 'General Elections'. *



What is the meaning of term hindu ,how was it formed,for whom was it used ? i'am no one to answer,ask yourself !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James

SarthakGanguly said:


> Thanks mate
> Please Read this - Guru Tegh Bahadur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *We Kashmiris *can never forget.
> 
> @Prometheus - I support NaMo.
> So in Punjab it's 50-50 this time? Interesting



From when Bengali (Gangulay) became Kashmiri?


----------



## GreenFoe

David James said:


> From when Bengali (Gangulay) became Kashmiri?



Just like James became indian ,no?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

David James said:


> From when Bengali (Gangulay) became Kashmiri?



Bhai Zakir, He has explained many times why he used Ganguly as part of his user name!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Source: Somnath Bharti a hero for Khirki Extension residents


Not The Hero in the Eyes of constitution If Brakes the Laws. You Said residence are happy that Justify his Law Breaking No Not in the Eyes constitution .He Was A constitutional Minister First He took An Oath To Abide Constitution He cannot Do Vigilante Justice To Appease Some Mob Or crowds in his constituency.



The_Showstopper said:


> And speaking of BSES, he was not subsidizing Ambani's company but the people of Delhi since it was the people who were benefiting.


Where Does he Raise that Money From Same People Pockets 



The_Showstopper said:


> Sandeep Dikshit - Arvind Kejriwal, What kind of relation are you trying to imply? Please elaborate with proper source...


AAP MLA Vinod Binny accuses Arvind Kejriwal of acting at the behest of Congress - Economic Times

Accusing Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal of acting at the behest of the Congress, Binny said, "Sandeep Dikshit and Arvind Kejriwal are close friends. The decisions are being influenced by Congress." "Many leaders could voice their dissent in coming days," Binny added. "Why is Kejriwal not acting on corrupt leaders of the previous Congress regime?" he asked.

Binny is Founder Member of the party He joins party When Aap Was Nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> What is the meaning of term hindu ,how was it formed,for whom was it used ? i'am no one to answer,ask yourself !



Sikhism and Hinduism ain't same. If you wish, we can take this discussion to a chit-chat thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Parul said:


> Sikhism and Hinduism ain't same. If you wish, we can take this discussion to a chit-chat thread.



HAHA There is nothing called 'hinduism', british made word of 18th century


----------



## NKVD

Parul said:


> Sikhism and Hinduism ain't same. If you wish, we can take this discussion to a chit-chat thread.


@Parul yes you Right here You Can defines Sikhism As religion But It Not possible too Define Hinduism As religion because of its Diversity


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> HAHA There is nothing called 'hinduism', british made word of 18th century



I'm Sikh, so I know my religion. Moreover, I hate to debate on religion, but if you still wish to discuss it in a civilized manner, we can do it in a chitchat thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

vsdave2302 said:


> First of All give a Non Kejriwal source to prove that govt want to raise the Gas price to $ 16per unit.



Read the question once again mate? Will the government of NDA increase the price of gas to $16 when it comes to power? Simple Yes or No will suffice...


----------



## Parul

NKVD said:


> @Parul yes you Right here You Can defines Sikhism As religion But It Not possible too Define Hinduism As religion because of its Diversity



Lets refrain from turning this thread to a Religious Thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> BJP, SAD leaders were involved in 1984 riots: Former Punjab CM



They were involved in protecting Sikhs rather than killing them !! why the hell should RSS and BJP side with congress against local Sikhs in 1984 ?? , don't let your hate cloud your commonsense...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vsdave2302

The_Showstopper said:


> Read the question once again mate? Will the government of NDA increase the price of gas to $16 when it comes to power? Simple Yes or No will suffice...


 
Will UPA attack US if come to powr again say yes or no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Parul said:


> I'm Sikh, so I know my religion. Moreover, I hate to debate on religion, but if you still wish to discuss it in a civilized manner, we can do it in a chitchat thread.



I don;t believe in religion ,i;m a hindu ,don;t have much time will quote you sometime later at chit chat :|

I do believe in the moral guidance of _dharma _will eastern philosophies teach .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Parul said:


> Lets refrain from turning this thread to a Religious Thread.


No This thread is good


----------



## GreenFoe

Star Wars said:


> They were involved in protecting Sikhs rather than killing them !! why the hell should RSS and BJP side with congress against local Sikhs in 1984 ?? , don't let your hate cloud your commonsense...



HAHA aapistanis agree with congress guys and their propoganda ,obvious hai !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Not The Hero in the Eyes of constitution If Brakes the Laws. You Said residence are happy that Justify his Law Breaking No Not in the Eyes constitution .He Was A constitutional Minister First He took An Oath To Abide Constitution He cannot Do Vigilante Justice To Appease Some Mob Or crowds in his constituency.



Ok so tell me which law was broken??



NKVD said:


> Where Does he Raise that Money From Same People Pockets



Yes off course and he is giving that money back to them. Is that not good?



NKVD said:


> AAP MLA Vinod Binny accuses Arvind Kejriwal of acting at the behest of Congress - Economic Times
> 
> Accusing Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal of acting at the behest of the Congress, Binny said, "Sandeep Dikshit and Arvind Kejriwal are close friends. The decisions are being influenced by Congress." "Many leaders could voice their dissent in coming days," Binny added. "Why is Kejriwal not acting on corrupt leaders of the previous Congress regime?" he asked.
> 
> Binny is Founder Member of the party He joins party When Aap Was Nothing



So if I post a article which points out accusations of a former BJP member against Modi, will you agree to that? Please post suitable source for these accusations else they are baseless allegations of a disgruntled former member... And Binny joined because he realized the wave of AAP and so wanted to flow along with it.


----------



## Parul

NKVD said:


> No This thread is good



If we'll do that, this thread will get closed. If it is closed; then some people might lose their bread and butter. Hence not here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

vsdave2302 said:


> Will UPA attack US if come to powr again say yes or no?



Is their a reason for that? Has US done any act of war?


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> If we'll do that, this thread will get closed. If it will get closed; then some people might lose their bread and butter. Hence not here.



Indefinite break is over ???


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Prometheus said:


> india is not hindu...........if it is .......i am sorry to say this but SIKHS like me are damm fools who have been defending it in everying idiotic wars , thinking it as our home.
> ur type of mentality is what has made condition of pakistan the state it is in................improve it .......
> well some one has to keep a check on free run extremist online



LOL. Ya...its only the super duper martial race sikhs who defend India. 


btw its your type of mentality that has given rise to sikh jokes ..... improve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Guys refrain from posting religious things. Every citizen of this country fighting the menace(politicians, corruptions etc etc). If you want to do it then open a new thread and discuss there instead. Keep this thread clean.


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> Indefinite break is over ???



It ain't! I need email account of a member. Hence, here for few min. If tomorrow, Kiran Bedi is named as BJP candidate from my Place; then I'll postpone it till 10th of April, so that I can support her in the noble cause i.e. NaMo for PM!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> It ain't! I need email account of a member. Hence, here for few min. If tomorrow, Kiran Bedi is named as BJP candidate from my Place; then I'll postpone it till 10th of April, so that I can support her in the noble cause i.e. NaMo for PM!



Ok ...... fine ...... nice  ...... 


People should vote for Namo since Parul is doing indefinite fast on Internet ......


----------



## GreenFoe

desert warrior said:


> Guys refrain from posting religious things. Every citizen of this country fighting the menace(politicians, corruptions etc etc). If you want to do it then open a new thread and discuss there instead. Keep this thread clean.



True,Religions are BS anyways !

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*MUST WATCH* :- for everyone one the political situation india - *ANIMAL FARM by george orwell *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> Ok ...... fine ...... nice  ......
> 
> 
> *People should vote for Namo* since Parul is doing indefinite fast on Internet ......



Those who want country to get back onto Path of Growth and Prosperity should vote for him , not because i'm fasting for him on Internet!  Other than fasting, i'm doing lot more things too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Ok so tell me which law was broken??


Delhi LG seeks President's assent for criminal case against Somnath Bharti - The Times of India



The_Showstopper said:


> Yes off course and he is giving that money back to them. Is that not good?



Too People No To same Companies which Ak Said that they are Doing Forgery in theirs accounts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James

Prometheus said:


> ground realities.........NDA not gonna do well in punjab.
> 
> we might have a independent candidate winning here ......and a seat going to PPP



















*Congress-PPP enter into alliance in Punjab *


Manpreet is estranged nephew of Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal and former finance minister in the SAD-BJP government.

Manpreet quoted a few lines of famous Urdu poet Muneer Niazi to stress that his joining hands with Congress may have come late in the day, but the pact was going to last long. 

*"It is rule of the mafia in Punjab... I am happy to join hands with a national, secular party to fight this mafia and corrupt forces in the state," Manpreet said.*

"It is important for all secular forces to join hands so that fundamentalist and communal forces can be defeated," he said.

Bajwa said the party high command had cleared Manpreet Badal’s candidature. 

*The statements by senior leaders, including former CM Capt Amarinder Singh, sent out a clear message of general acceptance of the decision within the party. *

Manpreet said, “*I met AB Bardhan and other senior leaders of the CPI, who asked me to talk to the Congress to forge an alliance.* I will be able to make any concrete statement only after two days.”

The newly-formed alliance leaves a window open for the Communist Party of India to be its part. CPI's senior leader Joginder Dayal told PTI that his party is holding a meeting at Chandigarh tomorrow where a decision on the issue will be taken.


Lok Sabha polls: Congress-PPP enter into alliance in Punjab

Congress, Manpreet Badal's party tie-up in Punjab | Business Standard

Congress-People's Party of Punjab enter into alliance - The Economic Times



*What is ur take on Congress + PPP + CPI grand alliance? *


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> What is the meaning of term hindu ,how was it formed,for whom was it used ? i'am no one to answer,ask yourself !



Sikhism was made from comprising good practices of both islam and hinduism............

and it was made to protect the week no matter if it was hindu or muslim or any buddy else
it was formed from both hindus and muslims.

and now u will say that all ancesters of sikhs were hindus..................just ask ...........i will give historical evidence from Guru Gobind singh's era


typical extremist mindset u guys have ..............mix religion with politics.





vsdave2302 said:


> I doubt soemthing else. He can not be a shikh.



nah ........i m a evil pakistani muslim..............all who dont agree with Shri param pujnee Narinder modi je maharaj is a pakistani muslim , a traitor and should be shipped to pakistan

if anyone play erep here......he will know who i am .



David James said:


> *Congress-PPP enter into alliance in Punjab *
> 
> 
> Manpreet is estranged nephew of Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal and former finance minister in the SAD-BJP government.
> 
> Manpreet quoted a few lines of famous Urdu poet Muneer Niazi to stress that his joining hands with Congress may have come late in the day, but the pact was going to last long.
> 
> *"It is rule of the mafia in Punjab... I am happy to join hands with a national, secular party to fight this mafia and corrupt forces in the state," Manpreet said.*
> 
> "It is important for all secular forces to join hands so that fundamentalist and communal forces can be defeated," he said.
> 
> Bajwa said the party high command had cleared Manpreet Badal’s candidature.
> *The statements by senior leaders, including former CM Capt Amarinder Singh, sent out a clear message of general acceptance of the decision within the party. *
> 
> Manpreet said, “*I met AB Bardhan and other senior leaders of the CPI, who asked me to talk to the Congress to forge an alliance.* I will be able to make any concrete statement only after two days.”
> 
> The newly-formed alliance leaves a window open for the Communist Party of India to be its part. CPI's senior leader Joginder Dayal told PTI that his party is holding a meeting at Chandigarh tomorrow where a decision on the issue will be taken.
> 
> 
> Lok Sabha polls: Congress-PPP enter into alliance in Punjab
> 
> Congress, Manpreet Badal's party tie-up in Punjab | Business Standard
> 
> Congress-People's Party of Punjab enter into alliance - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> *What is ur take on Congress + PPP + CPI grand alliance? *




RIP Manpreet BADAL....................why the hell u joined thugs?......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> Those who want country to get back onto Path of Growth and Prosperity should vote for him , not because i'm fasting for him on Internet!  Other than fasting, i'm doing lot more things too



We have a Kranthikari Mahila here ("enlightened lady" ..... I do not know exact word in Hindi ) .......  ...... 

@Parul are you planning any Dharna's or rasta rokos near Jantar Manta etc...etc......


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> We have a Kranthikari Mahila here ("enlightened lady" ..... I do not know exact word in Hindi ) .......  ......
> 
> @Parul are you planning any Dharna's or rasta rokos near *Jantar Manta* etc...etc......




Kashmiri students from my College are doing it. I'm happy that i'm not there and supporting those Traitors.


----------



## Prometheus

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL. Ya...its only the super duper martial race sikhs who defend India.
> 
> 
> btw its your type of mentality that has given rise to sikh jokes ..... improve it.



get well soon mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> Sikhism was made from comprising good practices of both islam and hinduism............


There is nothing calling hinduism ,how could you add something from nothing?

anti-hindu mindset in some so called ex congressis is very dangerous and its not because of BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> So if I post a article which points out accusations of a former BJP member against Modi, will you agree to that?





The_Showstopper said:


> So if I post a article which points out accusations of a former BJP member against Modi, will you agree to that?


he just not any member he is one of the party founding member join party when aap was Not Such big Phenomenon


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> Kashmiri students from my College are doing it. I'm happy that i'm not there and supporting those Traitors.



That is their "freedom to protest " ........ Lets occupy Jantar mantar and protest in favor of "NaMo" ......


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> There is nothing calling hinduism ,how could you add something from nothing?




hhmmmm.............seriously?


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Prometheus said:


> get well soon mate.



.....and you keep up the good fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Today's TMC rally in Ramleela maidan, Delhi full of crowds

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> hhmmmm.............seriously?



Then tell me what it is ?

Ya its your problem you never read history and made up your mind from propaganda of anti india folks and some khalistani organizations .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Saw Kejirival at Andheri station today. Seriously felt like throwing my shoe at him.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NKVD

Parul said:


> If tomorrow, Kiran Bedi is named as BJP candidate from my Place;


I Thought See is Candidate from My Place


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> *That is their "freedom to protes*t " ........ Lets occupy Jantar mantar and protest in favor of "NaMo" ......



Those who vilify my counter should not have such freedom. One doesn't need to Protest for NaMo; just needs to vote for him in next General Elections. 



NKVD said:


> I Thought See is Candidate from My Place



She is yet to join BJP and you belong to which place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> Those who vilify my counter should not have such freedom. One doesn't need to Protest for NaMo; just needs to vote for him in next General Elections.



We will protest with Slogan "Those people who do not vote for Namo are corrupt!!!" ......... AAP Ishtyle .....  ,

(no offense to AAP supporters)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Prometheus said:


> nah ........i m a evil pakistani muslim..............all who dont agree with Shri param pujnee Narinder modi je maharaj is a pakistani muslim , a traitor and should be shipped to pakistan
> if anyone play erep here......he will know who i am .


 

You are exposing youself more and More.


----------



## NKVD

GreenFoe said:


> Then tell me what it is ?
> 
> Ya its your problem you never read history and made up your mind from propaganda of anti india folks and some khalistani organizations .





Let It Be Mate that If you Tell Him Hinduism Is Also Diverged with Atheism He Will Got Blank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Hardeep puri from west delhi , swamy from New Delhi , MJ Akbar from North East , Vijendra Gupta from Chandini chowk ,mahesh giri from East


----------



## David James

*Trouble for BJP in Delhi *

New Delhi, March 11: 


For a party that is hoping to form the next government, the BJP is ironically mired in different conflicts that threaten to stem its tide in the Capital city. 


Polling for Delhi is scheduled in less than a month from now on April 10. But the party has not been able to announce any candidates so far. Worse still, even for the Central Election Committee (CEC) meeting on March 13, there is no consensus yet on candidates for any of the seven seats in the Capital. 

*The BJP’s indecision is driven by two main factors.* One is that the BJP is stuck in a time-warp and its present leadership is a throwback to the era when Delhi was principally a Punjabi and Bania-dominated city.

The city’s demographics have changed with migrants from Bihar and Uttar Pradesh. And after the demise of Sahib Singh Verma, the party has not yet been able to produce a strong Jat or Gujjar leader.

*To make matters worse, the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) has brought in a fresh momentum and faces while the BJP is left struggling with the old guard. * The party lost all seven seats in 2009 and fears that even Modi’s popularity may not be able to translate into votes if it does not project fresh faces.

For the purpose, the BJP is considering popular singer and actor from Bihar, Manoj Tiwari, for the East Delhi constituency which they lost to Shiela Dikshit’s son Sandeep Dikshit last time. Despite the dip in Congress’s popularity, Sandeep Dikshit is not a pushover and AAP has made the contest even more interesting by fielding Mahatma Gandhi’s grandson and Rajmohan Gandhi from this seat.

Dalit leader Udit Raj is being considered for the reserved constituency of West Delhi. Other aspirants for this seat are former Mayor Anita Arya and local leader Yogender Chandolia. For the high-profile New Delhi constituency where AAP has fielded journalist Ashish Khaitan and the Congress primaries have thrown up the candidature of sitting MP Ajay Maken, *the BJP is still struggling to find a credible candidate. *

Trouble for BJP in Delhi | Business Line


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> We will protest with Slogan "Those people who do not vote for Namo are corrupt!!!" ......... AAP Ishtyle .....  ,
> 
> (no offense to AAP supporters)



Every citizen has right to vote for the candidate/party who things he/she thinks can do good deeds for their country. Hence. I won't call them Corrupt. 

Apptards can keep AAP Ishtyle....(no offense to AAP supporters)!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## David James

*Descent in J&K BJP as Nirmal Singh denied ticket *

Read more at:
Descent in J&K BJP as Nirmal Singh denied ticket - The Economic Times

*BJP caught in Sena-MNS crossfire *


http://freepressjournal.in/bjp-caught-in-sena-mns-crossfire/

*Ex-BJP MP in Jharkhand gets Cong ticket*

Ex-BJP MP in Jharkhand gets Cong ticket - Hindustan Times


----------



## NKVD

David James said:


> *Trouble for BJP in Delhi *
> 
> New Delhi, March 11:
> For a party that is hoping to form the next government, the BJP is ironically mired in different conflicts that threaten to stem its tide in the Capital city.
> Polling for Delhi is scheduled in less than a month from now on April 10. But the party has not been able to announce any candidates so far. Worse still, even for the Central Election Committee (CEC) meeting on March 13, there is no consensus yet on candidates for any of the seven seats in the Capital.
> 
> *The BJP’s indecision is driven by two main factors.* One is that the BJP is stuck in a time-warp and its present leadership is a throwback to the era when Delhi was principally a Punjabi and Bania-dominated city.
> 
> The city’s demographics have changed with migrants from Bihar and Uttar Pradesh. And after the demise of Sahib Singh Verma, the party has not yet been able to produce a strong Jat or Gujjar leader.
> 
> *To make matters worse, the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) has brought in a fresh momentum and faces while the BJP is left struggling with the old guard. * The party lost all seven seats in 2009 and fears that even Modi’s popularity may not be able to translate into votes if it does not project fresh faces.
> 
> For the purpose, the BJP is considering popular singer and actor from Bihar, Manoj Tiwari, for the East Delhi constituency which they lost to Shiela Dikshit’s son Sandeep Dikshit last time. Despite the dip in Congress’s popularity, Sandeep Dikshit is not a pushover and AAP has made the contest even more interesting by fielding Mahatma Gandhi’s grandson and Rajmohan Gandhi from this seat.
> 
> Dalit leader Udit Raj is being considered for the reserved constituency of West Delhi. Other aspirants for this seat are former Mayor Anita Arya and local leader Yogender Chandolia. For the high-profile New Delhi constituency where AAP has fielded journalist Ashish Khaitan and the Congress primaries have thrown up the candidature of sitting MP Ajay Maken, *the BJP is still struggling to find a credible candidate. *
> 
> Trouble for BJP in Delhi | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

We Indians have the greatest philosophers of mankind

Buddha
Creator of Upanishads
Drashtaas
Sikh guru
Tamil saints
Krishna vasudev of gokul
Jenas
Medieval fakeers like bulle shah
vivekanada
Rishi Ambedkar



religion is just bullshit get over it and taste nature.
@Prometheus @Parul @NKVD

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

*Must watch! Arnab Goswami exposing hypocrisy of Ashutosh and AAP!*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713875331968560

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

GreenFoe said:


> Hardeep puri from west delhi , swamy from New Delhi , MJ Akbar from North East , Vijendra Gupta from Chandini chowk ,mahesh giri from East



except swami and puri i dont any of dem winning vijendra old face but from chandni chowk i m doubtfull ashutosh will be der and lot of muslim population, seriously delhi bjp will be doomed if it failed to win atlest 3 out of 7. what the hell the old guad was donig though last five tears god knows. 

i never seen mj akbar joining bjp , don no much about delhi bjp correct me if i m wrong....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James




----------



## GreenFoe

jiki said:


> except swami and puri i dont any of dem winning vijendra old face but from chandni chowk i m doubtfull ashutosh will be der and lot of muslim population, seriously delhi bjp will be doomed if it failed to win atlest 3 out of 7. what the hell the old guad was donig though last five tears god knows.
> 
> i never seen mj akbar joining bjp , don no much about delhi bjp correct me if i m wrong....



i don't know either,lets wait for tomorrow and next 'khep' of surveys :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

GreenFoe said:


> We Indians have the greatest philosophers of mankind
> 
> Buddha
> Creator of Upanishads
> Drashtaas
> Sikh guru
> Tamil saints
> Krishna vasudev of gokul
> Jenas
> Medieval fakeers like bulle shah
> vivekanada
> Rishi Ambedkar
> 
> 
> 
> religion is just bullshit get over it and taste nature.
> @Prometheus @Parul @NKVD


Bro Im An Atheist My Self

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443688355994562560
HAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHA


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443688660509024256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## David James

*Ex-DGP, former Naxalite in fight for BJP ticket*

*BJP state spokesperson Pradeep Sinha said the state unit had put forth both the names before the party's central election committee.* "It's up to the central committee to take a call on the issue," said Sinha. 

Ex-DGP, former Naxalite in fight for BJP ticket - The Times of India

Shame on BJP for having Moist and Naxlite in the party


----------



## GreenFoe

*Firstpost* ‏@*firstpostin* 
Senior Congress leaders including P Chidambaram, Manish Tewari reluctant to contest LS polls: CNN-IBN




*CNN-IBN NewsVerified account* ‏@*ibnlive* 
Rahul reportedly asked senior leaders at Congress CEC meet to contest elections, many refused.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Gaurav * ‏@*bwoyblunder*  2h
Calm down AAP guys. They are Metal Detectors. Not Mental Detectors. Kejriwal wont be exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

David James said:


> *Ex-DGP, former Naxalite in fight for BJP ticket*
> 
> *BJP state spokesperson Pradeep Sinha said the state unit had put forth both the names before the party's central election committee.* "It's up to the central committee to take a call on the issue," said Sinha.
> 
> Ex-DGP, former Naxalite in fight for BJP ticket - The Times of India
> 
> Shame on BJP for having Moist and Naxlite in the party



False news ,Biatha joined Trinamool Congress not BJP ,Shame on paid media and multiple id troll for propagating such false news

earlier he was Congress ally JMM's MP ,Shame on congress for siding with Maoists

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Parul

David James said:


> *Ex-DGP, former Naxalite in fight for BJP ticket*
> 
> *BJP state spokesperson Pradeep Sinha said the state unit had put forth both the names before the party's central election committee.* "It's up to the central committee to take a call on the issue," said Sinha.
> 
> Ex-DGP, former Naxalite in fight for BJP ticket - The Times of India
> 
> Shame on BJP for having Moist and Naxlite in the party



I hope BJP doesn't given him Ticket and in fact Yeddyurappa shouldn't have been given ticket! 

Bhai Zakir, when are you going to start posting from your real ID?  I mean when are you getting unbanned?  Anyway Bharat Mata Ki Jai!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## David James

- BJP says AAP Kejriwal is *"Bhagoda"* because he run away from CM post to PM post but BJP forgets that Narendra Modi is also a "Bhagoda" who is running away from CM responsibilities as he have made many promises that he can not full fill like building 50 laks houses for poor people.

Result = *Narendra Modi is also a "Bhagoda"*

- BJP says AAP Kejriwal is *"CIA agent"* because his NGO have got some fund from the *"Form Foundation"* but *BJP forgets that Narander Modi also accepts funds from the "Ford Foundation"* as "*GIDR"* received $197,759 and *"GEER foundation" *received $ 122,000 whose chairman is Narandra Modi.

As 2 organization under the Narendra Modi as chairman receives funds from the ford foundation.

Result = as per BJP's logic *Modi is a "CIA Agent"*


----------



## kbd-raaf

Parul said:


> I hope BJP doesn't given him Ticket and in fact Yeddyurappa shouldn't have been given ticket!
> 
> Bhai Zakir, when are you going to start posting from your real ID?  I mean when are you getting unbanned?  Anyway Bharat Mata Ki Jai!



I believe the charges have been dropped against Yeddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

David James said:


> From when Bengali (Gangulay) became Kashmiri?








Welcome David James - (English footballer)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

kbd-raaf said:


> I believe the* charges have been dropped against Yeddy*.



Mate, I ain't aware of it. That is why I mentioned it.  I'll dig google on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god

Parul said:


> Mate, I ain't aware of it. That is why I mentioned it.  I'll dig google on it.


oye kya hua.....
????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

David James said:


> - BJP says AAP Kejriwal is *"Bhagoda"* because he run away from CM post to PM post but BJP forgets that Narendra Modi is also a "Bhagoda" who is running away from CM responsibilities as he have made many promises that he can not full fill like building 50 laks houses for poor people.
> 
> Result = *Narendra Modi is also a "Bhagoda"*
> 
> - BJP says AAP Kejriwal is *"CIA agent"* because his NGO have got some fund from the *"Form Foundation"* but *BJP forgets that Narander Modi also accepts funds from the "Ford Foundation"* as "*GIDR"* received $197,759 and *"GEER foundation" *received $ 122,000 whose chairman is Narandra Modi.
> 
> As 2 organization under the Narendra Modi as chairman receives funds from the ford foundation.
> 
> Result = as per BJP's logic *Modi is a "CIA Agent"*




Bhai Zakir, I'll still vote for CIA Agent!   



Dem!god said:


> oye kya hua.....
> ????



Report @David James aka @Bharat Mata ki Jai aka @Bhai Zakir for Multiple ID's. I've again done it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kurup

Parul said:


> Report @David James aka @Bharat Mata ki Jai aka @Bhai Zakir for Multiple ID's. I've again done it.



Is it sure that he is a multiple id ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> Is it sure that he is a multiple id ??



Earlier, I had reported @Bharat Mata ki Jai and another ID; both turned out to be of @Bhai Zakir. Hence, I don't have IOTA of doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kurup

Parul said:


> Earlier, I had reported @Bharat Mata ki Jai and another ID; both turned out to be of @Bhai Zakir. Hence, I don't have IOTA of doubt.



Why are they not updating the Multiple ID thread ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

kurup said:


> Is it sure that he is a multiple id ??



One post from zakir and another from james ,The similarity is in the color both use to highlight things (Red and blue) ,Both have lot of other similarities also 



Bhai Zakir said:


> 1.) Modi have never sold even a cup of tea, he was jobless through out his life he don't know any work other then propogenda. As he was the RSS propagandist (pracharak) from the age of 8. Modi's father was Oil mill owner who also owns a Railway canteen and Modi's brothers owned a Transport Department Staff Canteen 40 years ago.
> 
> 2.) Choti umar my foot, *as per Modi's own words he joined RSS at the age of 8 years and remain in the RSS till 1980s *and he have joined the BJP only at the age of 35.
> 
> 3.) Mehnat my foot, he have grown to *the post of general secretary as its a post reserved for RSS nominees.*
> 
> 4.) *Modi became CM of Gujarat by advani butt licking he was the unelected CM.*
> 
> 5.) The national leaders were exposed and shamed BJP trying to fool people with gujarati. And they goes on to declare his winning as *"Vijay"* and *"Fateh" *rally





David James said:


> - BJP says AAP Kejriwal is *"Bhagoda"* because he run away from CM post to PM post but BJP forgets that Narendra Modi is also a "Bhagoda" who is running away from CM responsibilities as he have made many promises that he can not full fill like building 50 laks houses for poor people.
> 
> Result = *Narendra Modi is also a "Bhagoda"*
> 
> - BJP says AAP Kejriwal is *"CIA agent"* because his NGO have got some fund from the *"Form Foundation"* but *BJP forgets that Narander Modi also accepts funds from the "Ford Foundation"* as "*GIDR"* received $197,759 and *"GEER foundation" *received $ 122,000 whose chairman is Narandra Modi.
> 
> As 2 organization under the Narendra Modi as chairman receives funds from the ford foundation.
> 
> Result = as per BJP's logic *Modi is a "CIA Agent"*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

Parul said:


> Mate, I ain't aware of it. That is why I mentioned it.  I'll dig google on it.



Good news for Yeddyurappa: As ‘clean’ a ‘chit’ as it could be | Firstpost

Yeddyurappa clean chit | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf




----------



## kurup

Marxist said:


> One post from zakir and another from james ,The similarity is in the color both use to highlight things (Red and blue)



I also use red ,blue and bold to highlight posts .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

*Former Congress MP Tejaswini joins BJP*

Bangalore: Former Congress MP Tejaswini Ramesh, who shot into fame after defeating former prime minister HD Deve Gowda in the 2004 Lok Sabha polls, Wednesday joined the BJP, saying it can provide a stable government under the able leadership of Narendra Modi.

Former Congress MP Tejaswini joins BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vsdave2302

GreenFoe said:


> Hardeep puri from west delhi , swamy from New Delhi , MJ Akbar from North East , Vijendra Gupta from Chandini chowk ,mahesh giri from East


 
Hi green,

What is this Mate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

kurup said:


> I also use red ,blue and bold to highlight posts .....



But not in all posts ..... look through zakir and james posts ,He do it often

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> Why are they not updating the Multiple ID thread ??



I'm not aware of it. I just quietly report people in GHQ section and leave everything on Webby!



kurup said:


> I also use red ,blue and bold to highlight posts .....



Even, I do highlight the posts! I've been locking horns with him from couple of months now, so I'm familiar with his way of writing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Parul said:


> I'm not aware of it. I just quietly report people in GHQ section and leave everything on Webby!
> 
> Even, I do highlight the posts! I've been locking horns with him from couple of months now, so I'm familiar with his way of writing.



Atleast the guy is secular ..... created 3 different id .... each for 3 different religious identity .....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Why Senior Congress leaders are reluctant to contest elections? *



> New Delhi: There is trouble brewing for the Congress as the party's Central Election Committee meets to decide on the second list of candidates for the Lok Sabha elections. Sources say that while Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi wants senior leaders to contest polls, many of them are reluctant.
> Sources say Minister of State for Information and Broadcasting Manish Tewari is not keen on contesting from Ludhiana. Finance minister P Chidambaram too is not keen, but he prefers his son Karthi Chidambaram to contest from Sivaganga and prefers a Rajya Sabha route for himself.
> Sources say even Rajasthan state Congress chief Sachin Pilot is not keen on contesting. His seat Ajmer is also being considered for cricketer turned politician Mohammad Azharuddin.
> On Tuesday, Tamil Nadu screening committee meeting took place where Jayanthi Natarajan was asked to contest the Lok Sabha polls. However, sources say she too is not keen.
> Meanwhile, those in the running for the Lok Sabha elections are tainted leaders including former Railway Minister Pawan Bansal, former Maharashtra CM Ashok Chavan and Suresh Kalmadi, say sources.
> On Bansal, the Congress has said that any individual who is not an accused nor has been chargesheeted cannot be called tainted on mere perception. On Chavan and Kalmadi, the Congress said that they haven't been nominated as yet nor has a ticket been denied.
> Rahul wants 'reluctant' senior leaders to contest Lok Sabha polls



All that talk.. & no substance! Looks like trash gobs Manish Tiwari, Jayanti Natrajan & their ilk chickened out when it comes facing the real test! 
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GreenFoe

*2014 Lok Pre-Election Surveys*

_Center for the Advanced Study of India
at the *University of Pennsylvania*
*With Support from the Lok Foundation*_

_*




*_

_*http://casi.sas.upenn.edu/system/files/Lok_2014_Short_Report_wMoEs.pdf*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Ha ha ha ....

kya baat hai.... kyon fokat ke karyakarta ban rahe ho yahan???

akele bechare Zakir bhai ke peeche pa gaye saare nithalle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Fenku's development credentials exposed by his brother


| Video | Narendra Modi's brother claims govt fudged development reports to boost Gujarat | India Videos | - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> Atleast the guy is secular ..... created 3 different id .... each for 3 different religious identity .....



The guy is as sickular as Congress Party!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

vsdave2302 said:


> Hi green,
> 
> What is this Mate?



Delhi candidates via Media sources :|


----------



## vsdave2302

GreenFoe said:


> Delhi candidates via Media sources :|


 

Which party Yaar. I believe BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> Delhi candidates via Media sources :|



Kiran Bedi may fight from New Delhi on BJP Seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Fenku's development credentials exposed by his brother
> 
> 
> | Video | Narendra Modi's brother claims govt fudged development reports to boost Gujarat | India Videos | - India Today



what position does his brother hold in Gujarat to make this anouncement??
If relatives statements put weight on words then I wonder what would you say after watching some Menka gandhi's statememt about your beloved Sonia... 



Parul said:


> Kiran Bedi may fight from New Delhi on BJP Seat.



Gen. V.K. Singh may fight from my district in Rajasthan...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

JAT BALWAN said:


> Ha ha ha ....
> 
> kya baat hai.... kyon fokat ke karyakarta ban rahe ho yahan???
> 
> akele bechare Zakir bhai ke peeche pa gaye saare nithalle



Like every Indian; he is free to endorse any Political Parties. Couple of months back he abused 84 Genocide Victims. Hence, I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Parul said:


> Like every Indian; he is free to endorse any Political Parties. Couple of months back he abused 84 Genocide Victims. Hence, I do.



He's a nice guy but get carried away in emotions of supporting congress & to be clear to oppose Modi ...


----------



## Parul

JAT BALWAN said:


> Gen. V.K. Singh may fight from my district in Rajasthan...



Good! Ajay Maken fights from my Place. *Apparently, he is not corrupt and enjoys support of most of the people in my place*. If BJP won't filed strong candidate against him; he is going to win.  Had, he been fighting local elections from my Area, I would have voted for him but won't Vote in General Elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JAT BALWAN said:


> He's a nice guy but get carried away in emotions of supporting congress & to be clear to oppose Modi ...


True.  He discusses sometimes. Unlike @fsayed who is a bot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

JAT BALWAN said:


> Ha ha ha ....
> 
> kya baat hai.... kyon fokat ke karyakarta ban rahe ho yahan???
> 
> akele bechare Zakir bhai ke peeche pa gaye saare nithalle



akela nahi hai wo. bahut sare avtar hai fakir bhai ka!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JAT BALWAN

JanjaWeed said:


> akela nahi hai wo. bahut sare avtar hai fakir bhai ka!



Ek to yaar nasheri tu peeche pad jaata hai kissi ke to lampat ho jata hai poora...

bacche ko baksh bhi diya kar ... budhape main bhi akkal nahi tujhe..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JAT BALWAN said:


> *He's a nice guy* but get carried away in emotions of supporting congress & to be clear to oppose Modi ...



For me he ain't and has lost all his respect. There are other members on this forum who supports Congress in a civilized manner; by not hurting anyone's religious beliefs and sentiments. However, he crossed all the limits cause of his hate for Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Parul said:


> For me he ain't and has lost all his respect. There are other members on this forum who supports Congress in a civilized manner; by not hurting anyone's religious beliefs and sentiments. However, he crossed all the limits cause of his hate for Modi.



Its the Hate that defines a Jihadi.........they loose all sense of proportion. That is just the way it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Kiran Bedi may fight from New Delhi on BJP Seat.



That's a great news. I hope she gets involved more in local issues pertaining to Delhi once we have state election over & done with! She can be of great help to locals as she is pretty much conversant with the issues relating to Delhi & suburbs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

*Farmers will vote for BJP in election: Survey finds 30 per cent of farmers support party*

*




*

Farmers will vote for BJP in election: Survey finds 30 per cent of farmers support party | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Parul said:


> For me he ain't and has lost all his respect. There are other members on this forum who supports Congress in a civilized manner; by not hurting anyone's religious beliefs and sentiments. However, he crossed all the limits cause of his hate for Modi.



Not so matured to disscuss the matter IMO...

Politics & religion are two matters on which a man like me put his thoughts on a lighter note or in very serious tone...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

JAT BALWAN said:


> Ek to yaar nasheri tu peeche pad jaata hai kissi ke to lampat ho jata hai poora...
> 
> bacche ko baksh bhi diya kar ... budhape main bhi akkal nahi tujhe..



aray kisi na kisi ko toh ye kaam karna padta hai na yaar. kya kare.. kabhi kabhi lato ke bhoot ko lato mai he samjhana padta hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Marxist said:


> *Farmers will vote for BJP in election: Survey finds 30 per cent of farmers support party*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Farmers will vote for BJP in election: Survey finds 30 per cent of farmers support party | Mail Online



myself being a farmer support Modi's vision & also thousand of farmer in my region I know ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> That's a great news. I hope she gets involved more in local issues pertaining to Delhi once we have state election over & done with! She can be of great help to locals as she is pretty much conversant with the issues relating to Delhi & suburbs.



So far her joining BJP and fighting elections is mere speculation. I just wish tomorrow her name is there in BJP candidates list. She is a very capable woman with strong will and progressive ideas. For sure, she can do lot of things for Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> he just not any member he is one of the party founding member join party when aap was Not Such big Phenomenon



It doesn't matter mate, what matters is the evidence he has to support his claims.


----------



## Marxist

JAT BALWAN said:


> myself being a farmer support Modi's vision & also thousand of farmer in my region I know ..



same here ,only difference is cant say about others in my area will vote fore bjp , Most of them here are CPI (M) supporters and they will only vote for CPI (M)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JAT BALWAN said:


> *Not so matured to disscuss the matter IMO*...
> 
> Politics & religion are two matters on which a man like me put his thoughts on a lighter note or in very serious tone...



I agree with you! I refrain from discussing Religion or Politics. I have beef against him and this is the reason; I visit this thread and POST.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

@kurup check asianet news .....Saritha claims she was brutally raped by Abdullakutty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Marxist said:


> same here ,only difference is cant say about others in my area , Most of them here are CPI (M) supporters and they will only vote for CPI (M)



IMO what farmer need mostly are scource of water, electricity, easy availability of proper seeds & fertilizer & apart them all a fair market to sell the corp..

all the freebies anounced by govt. are hype & a real farmer doesn't need them ... a farmer is born hard worker & true petriot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## David James

Marxist said:


> One post from zakir and another from james ,The similarity is in the color both use to highlight things (Red and blue) ,Both have lot of other similarities also



shame on u for insulting a respectable member, everyone highlights and colors are there to use them in the post. if u have any query ask mods but do not insult a member or troll by posting off topic if your fekumodi is loosing all hype and propogenda.


----------



## Marxist

David James said:


> shame on u for insulting a respectable member, everyone highlights and colors are there to use them in the post. if u have any query ask mods but do not insult a member or troll by posting off topic if your fekumodi is loosing all hype and propogenda.



Insulted where ? ....on what grounds you are a respectable member ? you are just an ordinary member in this forum.....And that respectable member is banned for creating multiple id's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

For @fsayed @Bhai Zakir @David James @the showstopper and others who question Gujarat's development model

Pure facts - No Rhetoric, No FB posters

Gujarat’s development model: Separating fact from fiction by Head On : Minhaz Merchant's blog-The Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> You are mad i have already posted date of khujlis tweets
> 
> Here is what kumar says
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443079575313350656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443044206718631936
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *चुनाव लड़ने से डर कर पीछे हटने लगे मनमोहन के मंत्री *
> 
> 
> चेन्नई। लोकसभा चुनाव की घोषणा के बाद से कांग्रेस की मुश्किलें बढ़ती दिख रही हैं और उसके केंद्रीय मंत्री तक चुनाव लड़ने से पीछे हटने लगे हैं। पार्टी के अहम रणनीतिकार और कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष सोनिया गांधी के विश्वस्त रक्षा मंत्री एके एंटनी के बाद अब जहाजरानी मंत्री जीके वासन ने भी लोकसभा चुनाव नहीं लड़ने का एलान कर दिया है।
> 
> पढ़ें: जनता के दिलों में है कांग्रेस
> 
> माना जा रहा है कि वासन ने द्रमुक के साथ चुनावी गठबंधन नहीं होने से क्षुब्ध होकर यह कदम उठाया है। तमिलनाडु में 24 अप्रैल को वोट डाले जाएंगे। वासन ने मंगलवार को कहा कि मैं इस बार का चुनाव नहीं लड़ रहा हूं। मैं कांग्रेस प्रत्याशियों की जीत सुनिश्चित करने के लिए राज्य की सभी 39 सीटों का दौरा कर वहां अभियान चलाने वालों में प्रमुख हूं।'



The below post is of one of the PDF member



Android said:


>



To which you replied as following



GreenFoe said:


> Aaj ka khujlika tweet kafi strange tha !
> 
> *is drkumarvishwas resigning like many others ?*



Hence I pointed out the date of the tweet of Kumar Vishwas...


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Android

To all AAPtards its called metal detectors NOT mental detectors so relax

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

WTH are they doing? ^^


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Delhi LG seeks President's assent for criminal case against Somnath Bharti - The Times of India
> 
> Too People No To same Companies which Ak Said that they are Doing Forgery in theirs accounts



Delhi LG has *sought* and the investigation is still on. The matter is subjudice, so please let's not pass judgement and wait for the outcome.

Watch: Khirki Extension residents defend Somnath Bharti raid --Videos India:IBNLive Videos

In the above video, you can see the residents or affected party raising their voice. There were no mob.

And speaking of electricity subsidy, you can check the electricity bills of delhi residents who have seen the difference.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Roybot said:


>




Ha Ha Ha ...


----------



## kurup

Marxist said:


> @kurup check asianet news .....Saritha claims she was brutally raped by Abdullakutty



Not showing now ....... Let her spit out everything ..... This is going to be fun ..... 

Another ice cream ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

And How does this aam aadmi managed to get a seat in a Andheri-Churchgate local during rush hours???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Android said:


> And How does this aam aadmi managed to get a seat in a Andheri-Churchgate local during rush hours???


this is how

Kejriwal becomes first person to enjoy Mumbai local train ride | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Parul said:


> The guy is as sickular as Congress Party!



Aren't you late for fieldwork bot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Aren't you late for fieldwork bot?



'Flush' former Congressi - Current Aaptard Bot!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## David James

Soumitra said:


> For @fsayed @Bhai Zakir @David James @the showstopper and others who question Gujarat's development model
> 
> Pure facts - No Rhetoric, No FB posters
> 
> Gujarat’s development model: Separating fact from fiction by Head On : Minhaz Merchant's blog-The Times Of India



In ur opinion a cheap blog post can wash every blot on Gujarat and Gujarat govt's own statistics or reports have no value 

25,00,00,00 gujarati lives in kucha houses

Over 60% of gujaratis defects in open man women kids

shameful level of malnutrition

shameful level of health infrastructure

shameful level of education


are not to be worried about??


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Your bonus is in trouble bot. If you miss your briefing you'll lose your money for the day. 'Hand to Mouth' existance already- don't you want to eat breakfast tomorrow?



.......no one likes a floater .........flush.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## David James

*Marginalized by Narendra Modi *

As the 2014 election approaches us, *the rage of the Narendra Modi-fan threatens to swallow those who dare to differ*

Those marginalized by Narendra Modi have to keep their voices loud and their criticism sharp, until we have better alternatives than at present. Photo: Mint 

If you happen to be someone uncomfortable with the so-called Narendra Modi wave, you are probably familiar with this feeling. You are either patronised by those who think you will eventually see the light, or risk being abused by vehement Modi-fied souls. As the 2014 election approaches us, the rage of the Modi-fan threatens to swallow those who dare to differ. This is the group that I term marginalised by Modi. 

*So what have been some of the more visible manifestations of this phenomenon on those who have been marginalised?* 

*One, your patriotism is constantly questioned. *

Any opposition is termed a conspiracy against India first and then Modi, not strictly in that order (you see how India first is often interpreted by compulsive Modi fans?). Modi and his supporters have successfully resurrected the foreign hand; see how easily they have alleged that the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) is funded by the Central Intelligence Agency.

*Second, beyond just the questions on your patriotism, you will be abused constantly and in full public glare. *

The abuses flow in online forums, social media, television studios, Whatsapp groups and dinner tables. In a column I had written over seven months back, I had expressed the fear that influenced by the rise of Modi and the accompanying rhetoric, more and more of the neutral sections of the population will move towards radical and intolerant positions in their personal lives. 

Over the last year, this is exactly what I have observed; *there is indeed a distinct flavour to the newly-emboldened radical.*

*Third, you are labelled.* 

Anyone opposing Modi is a Gandhi family stooge; anyone opposing his industrial promotion policies is a communist; anyone not impressed with his supposed tea-selling roots is an elitist; and finally the worst of them all, anyone worried about religious harmony is secular or *sickular,* one of the favorite words of the venomous online brigade. A recent column on livemint even labelled anyone who opposes Modi as victims of myopic selfishness.

*The common thread that runs through all of the above is that of majoritarianism and a kind of George Bush-esque with us or against us sentiment. *It is ironic that Modi does not realise that the leader he most closely resembles in his political strong-arming tactics is Hitlar. Or perhaps he does fully realises this and has therefore imitated the brand of personality-driven politics that Hitlar practised. In supporting him, his party has even used liberally the references to the foreign hand. The Congress has reason to be mighty pleased, imitation being the best form of flattery,* but Modi forgets that no one can take their popularity for granted*. Indira Gandhi certainly tested this out well enough during the Emergency and tasted its consequences in the 1977 elections.

An authoritarian leader is bound to evoke strong passions in a country like ours. Countering a riot with another riot, as this column has repeatedly stressed, is not the solution. A strong administrative record (even a debatable one, as in this case) is no guarantee against the damage that can be caused by an unwillingness to protect the rights of all citizens, irrespective of their identity. 

*So more than the issues that Modi harps on in his speeches, it is instructive to take note of issues that Modi does not talk about. *

Two examples stand out—the recent sedition charge drama on the students in Meerut and on Article 377 and the rights of the LGBT (lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender) community. 

These issues are hardly insignificant and Modi’s silence reveals his priorities. *Modi fans have so far tended to deal with these kinds of issues by downplaying their significance in the larger scheme of things, artfully using Modi’s rhetorical India first and by playing up the abysmal track records of his political rivals.* 

But there is no undoing the charges of personal complicity in an organised pogrom, where both Hindus and Muslims were used to serve politically opportunistic goals. In opposing any further growth of this brand of politics, we have to keep fighting. Those marginalised by Modi have to keep their voices loud and their criticism sharp, until we have better alternatives than at present.

Marginalized by Narendra Modi - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

David James said:


> In ur opinion a cheap blog post can wash every blot on Gujarat and Gujarat govt's own statistics or reports have no value



yes facebook propaganda pages are more credible. . . . fakir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## David James



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I have told you many times to stay away from my posts maggot.


DON,T CRY LIKE CHILD NOW


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

David James said:


>




Maine mana kiya mere dada ji ka naam apne ghinone kaam ke liye use na kar, kya ye besharmi nahi ? - Great Grandson of mahatma Gandhi 


.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James




----------



## Soumitra

Parul said:


> 'Flush' former Congressi - Current Aaptard Bot!


People have right to earn their livelihood



David James said:


> In ur opinion a cheap blog post can wash every blot on Gujarat and Gujarat govt's own statistics or reports have no value
> 
> 25,00,00,00 gujarati lives in kucha houses
> 
> Over 60% of gujaratis defects in open man women kids
> 
> shameful level of malnutrition
> 
> shameful level of health infrastructure
> 
> shameful level of education
> 
> 
> are not to be worried about??



It is not a cheap blog. The facts and figures are from Govt of India data. You keep on posting FB posters in PDF I have shown you the actual indices.

I have lived in Gujarat and have seen it transform in front of me. Now I want India to transform

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

vsdave2302 said:


> My dear My hindu defination includes Shikhs, Jains and all who belongs to Indian religion. You see I am not a psudo secular so when I talk of or think of Hindus, I can never think that shikhs< Jains etc are different from Hindus. When I read your post, I got an an idea that it is interpreated otherwise. Shikhism , Jainism . Buddhism are all part of Hinduism. How can they be different? We all are one.


First of all, the word is Sikhism not Shikhism.
Second, you may group Sikhs, Jains, Buddhists as Dharmic but certainly can not call them Hindus. I am saying this as a Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James

*Fekumodi got confused*


----------



## David James




----------



## The_Showstopper

*Gujarat leader has communal face, says Mamata*
HT Correspondent, Hindustan Times New Delhi, March 12, 2014

Trinamool Congress chief Mamata Banerjee took on Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi on Wednesday, saying, “Gujarat’s leader has a communal face”.


The West Bengal chief minister, however, did not name her Gujarat counterpart while going on the offensive. 

She unveiled her party’s national agenda with a rally at Ramlila Maidan in Delhi, but the much-hyped joint show of strength with social activist Anna Hazare did not materialise. Hazare was not present at the rally. 

Unfazed, Banerjee said she did not care who came for the rally and who did not not. "Whether somebody supports us or not, we are going to shake up Delhi."

She added, “We have started from Bengal, but do not forget that Delhi too is my state, so is Punjab, so is Maharashta…” She recited lines from Sare Jahan Se Accha (an enduring patriotic poem) to showcase her inclusive credentials. 

“I don’t want individual power. I want people to be empowered. We won’t allow the people to be bulldozed.”

Banerjee, who left the Congress-led United Progressive Alliance (UPA) coalition government in September 2012, added, “Whether it is the BJP, Congress or the CPM, they enjoy and sell the country. We cannot spend money like the rich, but we can fulfil promises.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Just imagine If AAP was in power during Kargil conflict instead of initiating a military operation to kick out infiltrators they would have been busy holding dharna at the foot of Tiger Hill protesting against infiltration and would have planned a night operation under Somnath Bharti where a bunch of AAPtards crawl up the hill led by none other than Ashutosh and start pelting stone and bricks at enemy bunkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## David James



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*अब तो ये संग्राम है, चाहे जो अंजाम है 
हर दिल से आयी आवाज़, जीत का किया आगाज 

जय काँग्रेस , जय भारत*
*



*

*BJP’s gimmick of selling ‘Namo Chai ‘has been cited as a poll violation by the EC. Wonder what else they will start next. ‘Namo Shorts?*
*







Young cricketer Mohammad Kaif will start his political inning from Phulpur constituency in Uttar Pradesh on Indian National Congress ticket. Kaif has captained Indian team to victory in the Under-19 World Cup in 2000. 

Vote For Congress



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David James



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Real leader does not keep distance from people but always ready to be one among the crowd.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

fsayed said:


> *Real leader does not keep distance from people but always ready to be one among the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> *



ha ha ha, thanks for the laugh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

*Link of my debate in India Today Conclave with Amit Shah & Manish Sisodia! *


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fsayed said:


> *Real leader does not keep distance from people but always ready to be one among the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> *





Posted in "*Stupid and Funny from all over the world*" thread

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## third eye

Got an text that read like this :

" If you run naked around a tree @ 185,999 kmph there is a distinct chance of you screwing yourself..
alternatively, you can vote for Congress to get the same effect".

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## David James



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

David James said:


>


 look at his face  wwwaaaa jus like a complete a!@#SS hole


----------



## GreenFoe

fsayed said:


> अब तो ये संग्राम है, चाहे जो अंजाम है



मेरा ये अंदाज़ा है
तुम्हारी सीटें ६० से कुछ जादा है||

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Gujarat's healthcare delivery system is in doldrums. Shortage of doctors at Primary Health Centers is 34%, but shortage of specialists like paediatricians and gynaecologists at Community Health Centers is 94%.*
*



*


----------



## Parul

Mubarak Ho! Bhai Zakir aka Bharat Mata Ki Jai aka David James, got banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Tridibans

Man this Bhai Zakir guy gets banned at a greater rate than me logging on this thread. Pretty hard to catch up with all his id's getting created and banned 

My random thought would be the Next member would be a Sikh or Jew supporting Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Tridibans said:


> Man this Bhai Zakir guy gets banned at a greater rate than me logging on this thread. Pretty hard to catch up with all his id's getting created and banned
> 
> My random thought would be the Next member would be a* Sikh or Jew supporting Congress*.



He'll again get caught and end result would be 'Ban'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

The opposition parties have been trying to gain political mileage from inflation and rising prices of fuel and food. While talking is easy, read more to understand why prices have gone up and what have we done to keep the prices down. Indian National Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> He'll again get caught and end result would be 'Ban'.



Kab huaa ye kaand ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Kab huaa ye kaand ?



I shared @Marxist post from this thread with  which you shared with me in another thread. It happened just after that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Your bonus is in trouble bot. If you miss your briefing you'll lose your money for the day. 'Hand to Mouth' existance already- don't you want to eat breakfast tomorrow?



The important point to note here is that our nation is at one of the most difficult situation ever, basically you have three options - AAP, BJP & Congress (AorBorC). The question is - If you vote for C even after what they did for past 10 years & ran the most corrupt govt. since independence than I am sorry to say, you are the biggest C. If you vote for A, but as the first letter suggest, they are TRUE ANARCHIST after seeing how they left Delhi in a limbo, what they did in BJP headquarters, what they did in Mumbai today, etc. You have to think as an Indian - Are you electing a Govt. for five years or for 49 days?? The only logical choice seems BJP, not saying that they aren't corrupt or they are saint, but only BJP is the alternative left for every Indian.

Now if my favoring BJP as a sane Indian seems to you that I am a paid worker, so be it but I will chant NaMo NaMo 100000000000000000000000000 times here & no one can stop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Parul said:


> I shared @Marxist post from this thread with  which you shared with me in another thread. It happened just after that!



And the most respectable member of this forum got banned again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Ayush

oye @Victory bhai,congress supporter ho kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Victory

Ayush said:


> oye @Victory bhai,congress supporter ho kya?


AAP/BJP  (more inclined towards AAP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

david bhai ban ho gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

@jha; how much will Ram Kripal Yadav joining BJP will be beneficial for them in Bihar and UP???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

The_Showstopper said:


>


do you have any idea what u r posting. POSCO did u anything abt dat free mei milega nahi come to odisha and see how the locals are getting benifited only due to tussle between gov and company and the amnt of remuneration given by posco is one of the highest in history of odisha. What do u want we sud go back to stone age..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ayush said:


> david bhai ban ho gaye



David gaya, Show stopper aya . .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye

Another one on Rahul..

*" Rahul was asked what is India doing to help search the missing Malaysian Airline aircraft ..

He replied." We are investigating how a Malaysian airplane had a Maharashtra registration number !"*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ayush

credits- @Parul

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Victory said:


> AAP/BJP  (more inclined towards AAP)



Don't worry . . you'll vote for BJP in the end

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

*Stagnating economy: Gift of Congress’s 10-yr misrule





*​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kbd-raaf

@Victory Are you willing to debate with me on AAP/BJP, You present AAPs side and I BJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ayush



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

रोज कोई ना कोई बंदा कांग्रेस और आ आ पा पार्टी छोड़ रहा है इससे पहले सब निकल लें ....इन दोनों के मालिक इन पार्टियों को OLX India पर क्यूँ नहीं बेच देते ?....कहते हैं ''यहाँ सब बिकता है''

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ayush

Another Nautanki Stunt by Kejri...Travelled to Mumbai via flight and then took a auto to justify he is AAM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Parul said:


> The important point to note here is that our nation is at one of the most difficult situation ever, basically you have three options - AAP, BJP & Congress (AorBorC). The question is - If you vote for C even after what they did for past 10 years & ran the most corrupt govt. since independence than I am sorry to say, you are the biggest C. If you vote for A, but as the first letter suggest, they are TRUE ANARCHIST after seeing how they left Delhi in a limbo, what they did in BJP headquarters, what they did in Mumbai today, etc. You have to think as an Indian - Are you electing a Govt. for five years or for 49 days?? The only logical choice seems BJP, not saying that they aren't corrupt or they are saint, but only BJP is the alternative left for every Indian.
> 
> Now if my favoring BJP as a sane Indian seems to you that I am a paid worker, so be it but I will chant NaMo NaMo 100000000000000000000000000 times here & no one can stop it.



Branding you a girl is the biggest innovation that your paymasters did.


----------



## Ayush

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Branding you a girl is the biggest innovation that your paymasters did.


are bhai thodi to izzat se baat karo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Branding you a girl is the biggest innovation that your paymasters did.



Dude, don't cross the limits. you don't know her personally . . . so back off

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ayush said:


> are bhai thodi to izzat se baat karo.



yeah right teenager talking about politics and what not, and ditto presentation of BJP line. I'd recommend you not to harbor secret ambitions of candle light dinners etc. I think that'll turn out quite weird.



chak de INDIA said:


> Dude, don't cross the limits. you don't know her personally . . . so back off



my answer above


----------



## Parul

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Branding you a girl is the biggest innovation that your paymasters did.



Making you a GUY is the biggest JOKE that God did"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ayush

Guynextdoor2 said:


> yeah right teenager talking about politics and what not, and ditto presentation of BJP line. I'd recommend you not to harbor secret ambitions of candle light dinners etc. I think that'll turn out quite weird.



i just asked you to show some respect,and i called you bhai too from respect

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Parul said:


> Making you a GUY is the biggest JOKE that God did"



Congrats, you get your extra bonus for cracking wise ones.


----------



## The_Showstopper

jiki said:


> do you have any idea what u r posting. POSCO did u anything abt dat free mei milega nahi come to odisha and see how the locals are getting benifited only due to tussle between gov and company and the amnt of remuneration given by posco is one of the highest in history of odisha. What do u want we sud go back to stone age..



So just because you are not the affected party, you can't say that the "compensation" is good enough. What do you have to say about the following links.

“Posco project has taken away rights of communities” - The Hindu
Posco steel plant in India must be halted, say UN human rights experts | Global development | theguardian.com

*Environmental clearance for the port project is still pending.*

The above is an excerpt from the following link.

Posco gets green nod, finally | Business Line

Do you want development at the cost of people's lives?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ayush said:


> i just asked you to show some respect,and i called you bhai too from respect



I'm not talking about you, I was talking about her. You gotta be more descerning about the posts people put out. You can identify the plants quite quickly.


----------



## Victory

If the news is correct that Kiran Bedi mam is fighting from New Delhi constituency , my vote will go for her! i.e. BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Guynextdoor2 said:


> yeah right teenager talking about politics and what not, and ditto presentation of BJP line. I'd recommend you not to harbor secret ambitions of candle light dinners etc. I think that'll turn out quite weird.



And who are to decide about the age limit for the political debate ?

we all are entitled to present our opinion within the limits of decency . . so better watch your words before spilling cr@p out your mouth.

just because we don't say anything doesn't mean we don't know how to screw happiness of a twisted brain like you. 

P.S - look even i can behave like you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Congrats, you get your extra bonus for cracking wise ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Victory said:


> If the news is correct that Kiran Bedi mam is fighting from New Delhi constituency , my vote will go for her! i.e. BJP



Finally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Victory said:


> If the news is correct that Kiran Bedi mam is fighting from New Delhi constituency , my vote will go for her! i.e. BJP



now you are a hindutva supporter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

chak de INDIA said:


> And who are to decide about the age limit for the political debate ?
> 
> we all are entitled to present our opinion within the limits of decency . . so better watch your words before spilling cr@p out your mouth.
> 
> just because we don't say anything doesn't mean we don't know how to screw happiness of a twisted brain like you.
> 
> P.S - look even i can behave like you



Well, I still say don't plan for candle light dinners man, I'm telling you coz I known you for a long time- it'll turn out weird for you


----------



## Parul

Victory said:


> If the news is correct that Kiran Bedi mam is fighting from New Delhi constituency , my vote will go for her! i.e. BJP



It's a mere speculation at the moment! I hope she does fight from New Delhi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Victory said:


> If the news is correct that Kiran Bedi mam is fighting from New Delhi constituency , my vote will go for her! i.e. BJP



I used to like her when she was an anti-corruption crusader. Not anymore.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Well, I still say don't plan for candle light dinners man, I'm telling you coz I known you for a long time- it'll turn out weird for you



Dude, better mind your own business and stay on the topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

chak de INDIA said:


> Finally


Kya finally bhai, BJP ka kuch pata nahi 



Ayush said:


> now you are a hindutva supporter


Atheist here! 



Parul said:


> It's a mere speculation at the moment! I hope she does fight from New Delhi!


Me too, she's the only sane candidate in bjp though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

chak de INDIA said:


> Dude, better mind your own business and stay on the topic



whatever works for you


----------



## Indischer

@Guynextdoor2 Mate, if you've observed, I usually don't take sides in these Political discussions. But what you said there was wrong. That girl has shared more about herself on this Forum than you ever have. A few here also know her on other social networking sites. 

For all your accusations, we know zilch about you, except that you were a Cong supporter before, reverted to AAP, and now back to the Cong camp from the look of things. How about you open up about yourself before going on such a tirade against her?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## The_Showstopper

Ayush said:


> now you are a hindutva supporter



Else he would have been a Jehadi, Anti-national and flag bearer of  and

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Victory said:


> Kya finally bhai, BJP ka kuch pata nahi
> 
> 
> Atheist here!
> 
> 
> Me too, she's the only sane candidate in bjp though



Kaka, speak your heart out . . tell us that you are hurt because of the recent events ? you feel cheated ? you lost your faith ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> @Guynextdoor2 Mate, if you've observed, I usually don't take sides in these Political discussions. But what you said there was wrong. That girl has shared more about herself on this Forum than you ever have. A few here also know her on other social networking sites.
> 
> For all your accusations, we know zilch about you, except that you were a Cong supporter before, reverted to AAP, and now back to the Cong camp from the look of things. How about you open up about yourself before going on such a tirade against her?



I have always been open about my thoughts on that ID. I know debaters, and it's easy to see a trend when certain kinds of material is too easily presented and when a certain messaging is clearly consistent. How come I don't feel the same way about you or anyone else when I know just as much about you?

PS- I'm not on a tirade, I have always maintianed this line on that ID


----------



## Ayush

The_Showstopper said:


> Else he would have been a Jehadi, Anti-national and flag bearer of  and


to bhai,karnataka mein ho kya??


----------



## The_Showstopper

Ayush said:


> to bhai,karnataka mein ho kya??



Nahi Telangana se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Congress's Gift to the Indian Economy*

*




*​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Guynextdoor2 said:


> yeah right teenager talking about politics and what not, and ditto presentation of BJP line. I'd recommend you not to harbor secret ambitions of candle light dinners etc. I think that'll turn out quite weird.
> 
> 
> 
> my answer above



"I am well above voting age, I have every RIGHT to think about my nation"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## seethru

china inflation rate is bullcrap , then again i am not supporting congress here.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Parul said:


> "I am well above voting age, I have every RIGHT to think about my nation"



Don't you have exams or something?


----------



## Parul

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I used to like her when she was an anti-corruption crusader. Not anymore.



There will obviously be a reason why ex RAW chief, army chief, maha police chief, home secretary, first woman ips, etc are joining BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Victory

chak de INDIA said:


> Kaka, speak your heart out . . tell us that you are hurt because of the recent events ? you feel cheated ? you lost your faith ?


About recent event, the sting? yeah i say no comments on that. 

About the naxal intake? Yep Iam strongly against it

Felt cheated? not yet

lost faith? not yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Parul said:


> *There will obviously be a reason* why ex RAW chief, army chief, maha police chief, home secretary, first woman ips, etc are joining BJP!



They are all Saffron Terrorists, clearly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I have always been open about my thoughts on that ID. I know debaters, and it's easy to see a trend when certain kinds of material is too easily presented and when a certain messaging is clearly consistent. How come I don't feel the same way about you or anyone else when I know just as much about you?
> 
> PS- I'm not on a tirade, I have always maintianed this line on that ID



Well, all I got to say is that you've got it wrong with her. She ain't a Bot. And she isn't afraid of showing her support to the BJP, just like you are unabashedly a Congress supporter.

Now, can we expect an impersonal debate henceforth?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> Well, all I got to say is that you've got it wrong with her. She ain't a Bot. And she isn't afraid of showing her support to the BJP, just like you are unabashedly a Congress supporter.
> 
> Now, can we expect an impersonal debate henceforth?



Well, I never had anything personal with her to start with. It was only that I was convinced she was a bot. But if you''re saying that is otherwise, I have no problems man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> Well, all I got to say is that you've got it wrong with her. She ain't a Bot. And she isn't afraid of showing her support to the BJP, just like you are unabashedly a Congress supporter.
> 
> Now, can we expect an impersonal debate henceforth?



LOL. You must be pretty naive to try and convince guynextdoor  ....... he is a man with an agenda and I have known him a LOT longer than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Parul said:


> Making you a GUY is the biggest JOKE that God did"


Going by his avtaar does he even look like a GUY to you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL. You must be pretty naive to try and convince guynextdoor  ....... he is a man with an agenda and I have known him a LOT longer than you.



I should have known so. You two deserve each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Don't you have exams or something?


why people in colleges dont have exams


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Roybot

Meanwhile in Mamta Didi's rally in New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

| Video | Narendra Modi's brother claims govt fudged development reports to boost Gujarat | India Videos | - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Don't you have exams or something?



Better mind your own Business! 



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Well, I never had anything personal with her to start with. It was only that I was convinced she was a bot. But if you''re saying that is otherwise, I have no problems man.



It's other way around and nobody needs to be convinced that you are a bot!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

Anna Hazare skips Mamata Banerjee's Delhi rally : Highlights, News - India Today

*Anna Hazare skips Mamata Banerjee's Delhi rally*
IndiaToday.in New Delhi, March 12, 2014 | UPDATED 22:30 IST







Mamata Banerjee with Anna Hazare
The much-hyped joint rally of West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee and Anna Hazare in the national capital on Wednesday turned out to be a disappointing affair with the anti-corruption crusader giving it a miss, triggering a blame game.


The rally at Ramlila ground was billed to be a platform to launch Banerjee's national ambitions with Hazare on the dais but it turned out to be just a Trinamool Congress rally.

Hazare, who recently expressed his support for Banerjee and her party, arrived in New Delhi from Maharashtra only last night ostensibly to attend the rally but did not turn up at the rally even though it was delayed by hours.

Just before the rally, he said he would attend but he skipped, after which his aides said he could not go because he was unwell.

Banerjee's close aide Mukul Roy later went to meet Hazare in Maharashtra Sadan here but it was not clear as to what transpired.

Visibly upset over the low turnout, Banerjee claimed that the rally had been organised not by Trinamool but by Anna Hazare's supporters which she had come merely to attend.

"It was their rally, not our rally. They invited us and I came on their invitation," she said while trying to wriggle out of the embarrassment over the poor turnout.

"It was not a political meeting. It was a social meeting.

I was invited. I made the commitment to come here and I came," she told reporters later and went on to claim that there were not many Trinamool flags and banners as it was not her party's rally.

She, however, refused to say anything against Hazare, saying she respected him and his "desire".

On the other hand, Hazare's aides insisted that it was Trinamool Congress' rally and the poor turnout was because it was organised at wrong time and day.

"When does public gather? It should be a Sunday, evening time, should be a holiday to gather more people. People need to work for food and water...people gather on holidays more," Hazare's aide Sunita Godara told reporters.


----------



## onu1886

Hey guys, I'm new here Not to PDF though,I've been following this forum for ages. A damn interesting thread I must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

@fsayed a suggestion dude . Why don't you use a little less pics and a little more substance in your posts and people might actually start taking you seriously instead of calling you a bot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

onu1886 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here Not to PDF though,I've been following this forum for ages. A damn interesting thread I must say.



Welcome mate, Hope you would from now on be a participant on PDF instead of just being an observer...


----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


>


what exactly do you want to convey through this pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> what exactly do you want to convey through this pic?



I think you are smart enough to understand my post...


----------



## jha

Android said:


> @jha; how much will Ram Kripal Yadav joining BJP will be beneficial for them in Bihar and UP???



Cant say about UP. In Bihar, Ramkripal Yadav will help in boosting Yadav votes ( and some Muslim votes in select constituencies ). He is going to win Patliputra Loksabha seat and his entry will give BJP huge advantage in 7-8 seats. 

Ramkripal, Ramvilas and Upendra Kushwaha's entry has given a lot of confidence to BJP leaders and they are now talking about 35 out of 40. I however think they will get ~25. I would love to be proven wrong though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

onu1886 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here Not to PDF though,I've been following this forum for ages. A damn interesting thread I must say.



Welcome mate!  Have you seen posts of @Bhai Zakir?



onu1886 said:


> @fsayed * a suggestion dude . Why don't you use a little less pics and a little more substance in your posts and people might actually start taking you seriously instead of calling you a bot*



I agree with you on this!


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


> I think you are smart enough to understand my post...


Nopes. please put your complete argument in words.

Why is it that AAP and Cong supporters/bots just like to shoot and scoot by posting FB pics? Cant handle a debate with facts figures and words?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Cant say about UP. In Bihar, Ramkripal Yadav will help in boosting Yadav votes ( and some Muslim votes in select constituencies ). He is going to win Patliputra Loksabha seat and his entry will give BJP huge advantage in 7-8 seats.
> 
> Ramkripal, Ramvilas and Upendra Kushwaha's entry has given a lot of confidence to BJP leaders and they are now talking about 35 out of 40. I however think they will get ~25. I would love to be proven wrong though.



Your take on UP & Bihar now? How much for BJP vs. chieftains?


----------



## onu1886

Parul said:


> Welcome thmate!  Have you seen posts of @Bhai Zakir?
> 
> 
> Yup seen them . Crazy he was . What's with the photo chipkauing? PDF never used to be like this


----------



## jha

Roybot said:


> Meanwhile in Mamta Didi's rally in New Delhi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont laugh so much.. She is a future ally and a "vote-cutter" in Delhi.
Click to expand...


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


>


Delhi High Court asks Centre to respond to PIL on funding to AAP - The Economic Times
NEW DELHI: The Delhi High Court today asked the Centre to file its response to a PIL seeking registration of a criminal case against Aam Aadmi Party alleging that it received foreign funding in violation of various laws.

"Let Respondent no. 1 (Ministry of Home Affairs) file a counter affidavit within two weeks. Rejoinder, if any, be filed two weeks thereafter," a bench of Acting Chief Justice B D Ahmed and Justice Siddharth Mridul said.

The bench also rejected the submission of advocate M L Sharma that the bank accounts of the party, which is still receiving donations from NRIs, be confiscated.

Sharma, who had filed the PIL, submitted that his petition was earlier heard several times by another bench and, hence, it has wrongly been listed before this court.

"According to the counsel for respondents, no hearing, as such, has taken place. This matter is listed before this bench according to the roster," the bench said, adding that no lawyer has "got control over the registry of this court".

The bench, which will now hear the matter on May 7, also said that former Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal and other AAP founding members including senior advocate Shanti Bhushan need not file replies to the PIL as no notices were issued to them.

Earlier, AAP had filed its reply saying it did not flout any law in receiving foreign funds and the party got donations worth Rs 30 crore from Indian citizens only, out which about Rs 8.5 crore came from NRIs.

"It is the only party whose all financial records and the names of each and every donor is on its website, open for public view," the affidavit, filed by AAP national secretary Pankaj Kumar Gupta, had said and sought dismissal of the PIL.

Earlier, the court had issued notices to AAP on the plea. Besides Kejriwal and Prashant Bhushan, petitioner advocate M L Sharma has made AAP leaders Manish Sisodia and Shanti Bhushan as parties in his PIL.

Sharma, in his plea, had cited some names, including that of Kejriwal, and sought that "a direction be issued to register a criminal case against the respondents (AAP members) under the Foreign Contribution (Regulation) Act (FCRA) and to conduct day-to-day trial proceedings under court supervision in the interest of justice."

AAP leaders gave no details of foreign funding, Centre tells High Court : Delhi, News - India Today


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guys.. it's going to be fun. Amar Singh is back in political discussions!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> Nopes. please put your complete argument in words.
> 
> Why is it that AAP and Cong supporters/bots just like to shoot and scoot by posting FB pics? Cant handle a debate with facts figures and words?



Ok I shall elaborate for you. The GEER foundation whose chairman is Modi also received money from Ford foundation. So accusing AK for relationship with Ford by BJP looks more of a hypocrisy.

Source: GEER website & Fordfoundation.org
http://www.fordfoundation.org/pdfs/library/ar2002.pdf


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Your take on UP & Bihar now? How much for BJP vs. chieftains?


UP :

BJP+ : 35-45
SP : 7-10
BSP : 7-10
Congress : 5-8
RLD : 2-3
AAP : 1-2

Bihar : 

BJP+ : 25-28
JD-U : 5-8
RJD+ : 5-8
Ind : 1-2

Jharkhand : 

BJP+ : 8-12
Congress+RJD+ : 2-4
Others : 2-4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

@all Let us define some rules of engagement specifically for this thread. We should not accept only a pic or cartoonish video as a cogent argument. the person who submits a pic /video should also define in words what exactly is his argument.

If he is giving some numbers (growth rate/malnutriion/poverty etc) he should also back them by giving the reliable source of the data. 

This will lead to a more reasoned and enlightening debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Delhi High Court asks Centre to respond to PIL on funding to AAP - The Economic Times
> NEW DELHI: The Delhi High Court today asked the Centre to file its response to a PIL seeking registration of a criminal case against Aam Aadmi Party alleging that it received foreign funding in violation of various laws.
> 
> "Let Respondent no. 1 (Ministry of Home Affairs) file a counter affidavit within two weeks. Rejoinder, if any, be filed two weeks thereafter," a bench of Acting Chief Justice B D Ahmed and Justice Siddharth Mridul said.
> 
> The bench also rejected the submission of advocate M L Sharma that the bank accounts of the party, which is still receiving donations from NRIs, be confiscated.
> 
> Sharma, who had filed the PIL, submitted that his petition was earlier heard several times by another bench and, hence, it has wrongly been listed before this court.
> 
> "According to the counsel for respondents, no hearing, as such, has taken place. This matter is listed before this bench according to the roster," the bench said, adding that no lawyer has "got control over the registry of this court".
> 
> The bench, which will now hear the matter on May 7, also said that former Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal and other AAP founding members including senior advocate Shanti Bhushan need not file replies to the PIL as no notices were issued to them.
> 
> Earlier, AAP had filed its reply saying it did not flout any law in receiving foreign funds and the party got donations worth Rs 30 crore from Indian citizens only, out which about Rs 8.5 crore came from NRIs.
> 
> "It is the only party whose all financial records and the names of each and every donor is on its website, open for public view," the affidavit, filed by AAP national secretary Pankaj Kumar Gupta, had said and sought dismissal of the PIL.
> 
> Earlier, the court had issued notices to AAP on the plea. Besides Kejriwal and Prashant Bhushan, petitioner advocate M L Sharma has made AAP leaders Manish Sisodia and Shanti Bhushan as parties in his PIL.
> 
> Sharma, in his plea, had cited some names, including that of Kejriwal, and sought that "a direction be issued to register a criminal case against the respondents (AAP members) under the Foreign Contribution (Regulation) Act (FCRA) and to conduct day-to-day trial proceedings under court supervision in the interest of justice."



The court just asks Centre to investigate the source of funds of AAP after a PIL was filed. So where has it blamed or convicted AAP. *Its the PIL which claims so and not the court.*


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> UP :
> 
> BJP+ : 35-45
> SP : 7-10
> BSP : 7-10
> Congress : 5-8
> RLD : 2-3
> AAP : 1-2
> 
> Bihar :
> 
> BJP+ : 25-28
> JD-U : 5-8
> RJD+ : 5-8
> Ind : 1-2
> 
> Jharkhand :
> 
> BJP+ : 8-12
> Congress+RJD+ : 2-4
> Others : 2-4



Those are some really strong guys- you think BSP/ SP etc. will all be decimated so complete;y?


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Guys.. it's going to be fun. Amar Singh is back in political discussions!



Elaborate!  He Joined new party few days back?


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Guys.. it's going to be fun. Amar Singh is back in political discussions!



Yes.. Will be very useful in breaking parties..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Those are some really strong guys- you think BSP/ SP etc. will all be decimated so complete;y?


A tale of a Jat, a Dalit and a Muslim voter - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> UP :
> 
> BJP+ : 35-45
> SP : 7-10
> BSP : 7-10
> Congress : 5-8
> RLD : 2-3
> AAP : 1-2
> 
> Bihar :
> 
> BJP+ : 25-28
> JD-U : 5-8
> RJD+ : 5-8
> Ind : 1-2
> 
> Jharkhand :
> 
> BJP+ : 8-12
> Congress+RJD+ : 2-4
> Others : 2-4


 you are Giving very low number too Bjp in Up i think it will go beyond 50+ Now When Modi Is Fighting from Varanasi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Do you guys think ajit singh tying up with congress will make ay difference to bjp in UP? a small percentage of votes here and there can really make a difference sometimes


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Elaborate!  He Joined new party few days back?



He joined Ajit Singh's RLD. I enjoy listening to his chutkules whenever he opens his mouth in a panel discussion.... & he is the biggest dalal in Indian political scene!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> Do you guys think ajit singh tying up with congress will make ay difference to bjp in UP? a small percentage of votes here and there can really make a difference sometimes



He is already in UPA yaar!!

Many jats hate him post Muzz!


----------



## onu1886

NKVD said:


> you are Giving very low number too Bjp in Up i think it will go beyond 50+ Now When Modi Is Fighting from Varanasi


. Read today that Joshi is completely unwilling to give up Varanasi. They are planning to make Modi contest from either Allahabad or Lucknow


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Those are some really strong guys- you think BSP/ SP etc. will all be decimated so complete;y?



Yes.. 

In General election BSP had a chance to align with Congress and stop Modi. BSP leaders were waiting for a call from Gandhi family. The call never came and now its very late to run an effective campaign. Dont be surprised if Mayawati joins NDA or, supports from outside.

SP has lost OBC votes except Yadavs. Surprisingly they have gone all out to attract Brahmins this time. Desperate times I guess. Another shocking news : A good portion of Sunni Muslims are still going to vote for SP. and this may make them enter double digit. They may even touch 15 but this will be at cost of BSP+Congress.

Congress : They have already accepted defeat and have started talking about 2019. It seems Rahul jee wants to relaunch the party from scratch. For this he has to destroy the existing party and i think he is doing just that right now. 

AAP : They will win 1-2 seats if BJP screws up and I have full confidence in them screwing up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> @all Let us define some rules of engagement specifically for this thread. We should not accept only a pic or cartoonish video as a cogent argument. the person who submits a pic /video should also define in words what exactly is his argument.
> 
> If he is giving some numbers (growth rate/malnutriion/poverty etc) he should also back them by giving the reliable source of the data.
> 
> This will lead to a more reasoned and enlightening debate.



How about the posts(mostly pics) which have sarcasm in them?


----------



## Parul

NKVD said:


> you are Giving very low number too Bjp in * Up i think it will go beyond 50+* Now When Modi Is Fighting from Varanasi



I digged in past performance of BJP in UP and they've not performed will there. I feel this 50 + figure is exaggerated and I expect them to win some where b/w 25 to 30 seats! Though I would love to be proven wrong!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

NKVD said:


> you are Giving very low number too Bjp in Up i think it will go beyond 50+ Now When Modi Is Fighting from Varanasi



I am giving them what they can get right now. If Modi fights from UP and the campaign gets a shot of adrenaline then only it can cross 40. 50 is too big a number right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

The_Showstopper said:


> Ok I shall elaborate for you. The GEER foundation whose chairman is Modi also received money from Ford foundation. So accusing AK for relationship with Ford by BJP looks more of a hypocrisy.
> 
> Source: GEER website & Fordfoundation.org
> http://www.fordfoundation.org/pdfs/library/ar2002.pdf



They aren't the same. Narendra Modi is not part of it in a personal capacity. Anyone who is constitutionally elected the Chief Minister of Gujarat also gets to head the GEER Foundation. How is it the same with the NGO that Arvind Kejriwal ran?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

If JDU had remained loyal to BJP their alliance would have won 35+ of overall 40 loksabha seats in Bihar anyways I say good riddance. In false hopes of becoming PM that poor bastard Nitish will end up loosing even his CM chair few months later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Parul said:


> I digged in past performance of BJP in UP and they've not performed will there. I feel this 50 + figure is exaggerated and I expect them to win some where b/w 25 to 30 seats! Though I would love to be proven wrong!



Your tally is very true. But for wrong reasons. Past performance wont matter this time. Its all hard arithmetic in UP.
If BJP gets small parties like Apna Dal into its fold, it can touch 40.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Indischer said:


> They aren't the same. Narendra Modi is not part of it in a personal capacity. Anyone who is constitutionally elected the Chief Minister of Gujarat also gets to head the GEER Foundation. How is it the same with the NGO that Arvind Kejriwal ran?



If he is the chairman and head in official capacity, then he is obviously responsible.


----------



## onu1886

@Parul hey read that u're a ABVP member. Is that right? Do you any one else here happen to have some insider info on a few queries that I have?


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> So where has it blamed or convicted AAP. Its the PIL which claims so and not the court.


Same Goes too the aap When they vandalize Modi for godhra riots and Even goes too for yedurappa courts gave him clean chits And Nithin Gadkaari Why Double Standards Now!!! Why AAP Follow Shoot And Run Politics Then In his cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Yes..
> 
> In General election BSP had a chance to align with Congress and stop Modi. BSP leaders were waiting for a call from Gandhi family. The call never came and now its very late to run an effective campaign. Dont be surprised if Mayawati joins NDA or, supports from outside.
> 
> SP has lost OBC votes except Yadavs. Surprisingly they have gone all out to attract Brahmins this time. Desperate times I guess. Another shocking news : A good portion of Sunni Muslims are still going to vote for SP. and this may make them enter double digit. They may even touch 15 but this will be at cost of BSP+Congress.
> 
> Congress : They have already accepted defeat and have started talking about 2019. It seems Rahul jee wants to relaunch the party from scratch. For this he has to destroy the existing party and i think he is doing just that right now.
> 
> AAP : They will win 1-2 seats if BJP screws up and I have full confidence in them screwing up.



I think your assesment of congress is correct. that don't know what the solution is, hell I can't even imagine what the solution is. If they dump rahul, the structural integrity of the organization will collapse (remmeber there was once a Sitaram Kesri who showed this?) . I thought Brahmins were more the mayawati turf, interesting you should say that the SP is wooing them. Yeah, I also think AAP will make 'marginal' rise in many states. 1/ 2, 1/2 maybe even more in punjab and all added up might cross 30 I guess? 60 toh mushkil kai.


----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


> How about the posts(mostly pics) which have sarcasm in them?


there should be a basis in sarcasm. Please define in words what you want to convey. If you are not a bot defing in words should be easy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Same Goes too the aap When they vandalize Modi for godhra riots and Even goes too for yedurappa courts gave him clean chits And Nithin Gadkaari Why Double Standards Now!!! Why AAP Follow Shoot And Run Politics Then In his cases.



Its something which is common in all political parties which I personally don't think it is right. I think we have a free judiciary to govern those issues.


----------



## Indischer

The_Showstopper said:


> If he is the chairman and head in official capacity, then he is obviously responsible.



How is a Government of Gujarat Venture the same as a personal,private venture?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> If he is the chairman and head in official capacity, then he is obviously responsible.


He is here as gujrat Is chief Minister And Represent Constitutional Authority Of State Govt. And Ngo is A Private Entity Stated As
*Non-governmental organization *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I think your assesment of congress is correct. that don't know what the solution is, hell I can't even imagine what the solution is. If they dump rahul, the structural integrity of the organization will collapse (remmeber there was once a Sitaram Kesri who showed this?) . I thought Brahmins were more the mayawati turf, interesting you should say that the SP is wooing them. Yeah, I also think AAP will make 'marginal' rise in many states. 1/ 2, 1/2 maybe even more in punjab and all added up might cross 30 I guess? 60 toh mushkil kai.



Priyanka might replace Rahul. I really liked Sonia - the way she brought back the party from dumps. It is a miracle how Rahul turned out, given the family history. Besides, Congress should start looking for alternatives, Gandhi era is over.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Yes but both Modi and AK were heading their respective organisations. So how does that make them any different?


----------



## Kloitra

Soumitra said:


> there should be a basis in sarcasm. Please define in words what you want to convey. If you are not a bot defing in words should be easy


And kill the sarcasm?



The_Showstopper said:


> Yes but both Modi and AK were heading their respective organisations. So how does that make them any different?



Is there no difference between a govt organization and a private one?


----------



## The_Showstopper

Indischer said:


> How is a Government of Gujarat Venture the same as a personal,private venture?



So just because it is governmental organisation, will it reduce his responsibility?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kloitra said:


> Priyanka might replace Rahul. I really liked Sonia - the way she brought back the party from dumps. It is a miracle how Rahul turned out, given the family history. Besides, Congress should start looking for alternatives, Gandhi era is over.



It most defitiely is time for revamp. Maybe they'll use their years out of power to purify themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kloitra said:


> Is there no difference between a govt organization and a private one?



But what difference would you expect in leadership?


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> I am giving them what they can get right now. If Modi fightsmself from from UP and the campaign gets a shot of adrenaline then only it can cross 40. 50 is too big a number right now.


Bjp Only party to won 57 seats in up In Lok sabha And With the modi wave after muzzafar nagar rights you will see a massive polarization there look My ground roots are from up My Uncle Lives Up he said that this time the wave for bjp is More strong than Ram Lehar of 1992


----------



## Indischer

The_Showstopper said:


> So just because it is governmental organisation, will it reduce his responsibility?



It makes the Government accountable for the money spent, not one Man as is the case with someone heading a private NGO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Indischer said:


> It makes the Government accountable for the money spent, not one Man as is the case with someone heading a private NGO.



Even a private is regulated by rules and regulations of the land. Isn't it?


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Yes but both Modi and AK were heading their respective organisations. So how does that make them any different?


Its Like comparing A Govt Company With Private Firms you Cant See the basic difference In private organisation funds can be utilized for personal motives like using it for party funds We all Know What is happening in Ngo Its became Profitable business these Days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I think your assesment of congress is correct. that don't know what the solution is, hell I can't even imagine what the solution is. If they dump rahul, the structural integrity of the organization will collapse (remmeber there was once a Sitaram Kesri who showed this?) .* I thought Brahmins were more the mayawati turf, interesting you should say that the SP is wooing them. *Yeah, I also think AAP will make 'marginal' rise in many states. 1/ 2, 1/2 maybe even more in punjab and all added up might cross 30 I guess? 60 toh mushkil kai.



Brahmins have been traditionally Congress supporters in UP. In 90's they turned to BJP for obvious reasons. In last assembly elections Mayawati promised a lot to Brahmins and gave some Brahmin leaders very high posts in party. But when she came to power, she did nothing. 

SP has now realized that OBC is deserting them. Muslims are two minded this time. Brahmins constitute a solid vote bank. So they are going all out to woo them.But most of the Brahmins are voting for Modi this time. Surprisingly you will find some non-Sunni muslims voting for BJP in select areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Even a private is regulated by rules and regulations of the land. Isn't it?


We all See What Ngo,s are doing in Mid day meals in Schools the conditions are pathetic


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Its Like comparing A Govt Company With Private Firms you Cant See the basic difference In private organisation funds can be utilized for personal motives like using it for party funds We all Know What is happening in Ngo Its became Profitable business these Days



The same can be done in government companies. All of this can be termed as corruption irrespective of whether it is private or government organisations.



NKVD said:


> We all See What Ngo,s are doing in Mid day meals in Schools the conditions are pathetic



This is what we call corruption and our judiciary and laws should be tough against them.


----------



## jiki

The_Showstopper said:


> So just because you are not the affected party, you can't say that the "compensation" is good enough. What do you have to say about the following links.
> 
> “Posco project has taken away rights of communities” - The Hindu
> Posco steel plant in India must be halted, say UN human rights experts | Global development | theguardian.com
> 
> *Environmental clearance for the port project is still pending.*
> 
> The above is an excerpt from the following link.
> 
> Posco gets green nod, finally | Business Line
> 
> Do you want development at the cost of people's lives?



What the hell what kind of dumb u r who told u dat these r happening at the cost of ppl's live, i am from a densely industrial zone from odisha like anugul,jajpur,paradip, samblpur,sundagarh,rourkela and many more and i have seen the industry that are green field projects are always developed on a futile(fruitless) land which are non of use. 

And the most benifited person from dat project are the local ppl, local business always got flourished arnd any big industry, so it overally a win-win situation for every one. Yes u can argue now abt environment or a derelict agricultural lands but u have to go away with some sort of thing to achieve larger things.

plz dont give me facts , links, and statistics, i can give u same kind of thing in every 5 minutes to counter ur point . I am well aware of odisha's politics, demography, topology and economy and i know how the useless NGO like one of ur master khjli get benefited from these kind of anti industry agitation, they never care for ppl or try to improve their economy only remain busy in own orgnisation revenue from the culprits


----------



## Kloitra

The_Showstopper said:


> But what difference would you expect in leadership?



Its not a question of leadership. There is world of differences between leading a govt and a private org. For example, if a govt organization does some relief work somewhere, it is their duty, their responsibility. If a private organization does same work, it is charity. The meaning behind their actions, their motivations, the public expectations, everything change. The policies of govt are different than personal policies of the political leaders running it. A govt run by socialist/communist people would still do business with west. It doesn't reflect on their personal ideologies. If some money is donated to a govt org - it is equivalent of donating to govt, some figurehead's personality has minimal role to play in it while with a personal org having a distinctive head, connotations change. In the first case govt is responsible to take care of that money, unlike the second one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

NKVD said:


> Bjp Only party to won 57 seats in up In Lok sabha And With the modi wave after muzzafar nagar rights you will see a massive polarization there look My ground roots are from up My Uncle Lives Up he said that this time the wave for bjp is More strong than Ram Lehar of 1992



When BJP won those many seats in UP, every Hindu was Hindu. no Brahmin, no Yadav , no Rajput no Dalit. Everyone was Hindu. That is not the case this time. Polarization is not absolute this time. 

My calculations are based on hard facts and ground realities. No offense to your uncle but BJP crossing or, touching 50 is very difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> there should be a basis in sarcasm. Please define in words what you want to convey. If you are not a bot defing in words should be easy



One of the posters just posted a pic which doesn't follow your specifics.... Check post #10917


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> It most defitiely is time for revamp. Maybe they'll use their years out of power to purify themselves.



Congress cant desert Gandhi family. This family is the only reason they are a party. 

Rahul is not cut out for the post. Maybe bringing Priyanka will inspire their cadre. But she does not seem to be interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

jha said:


> When BJP won those many seats in UP, every Hindu was Hindu. no Brahmin, no Yadav , no Rajput no Dalit. Everyone was Hindu. That is not the case this time. Polarization is not absolute this time.
> 
> My calculations are based on hard facts and ground realities. No offense to your uncle but BJP crossing or, touching 50 is very difficult.



then JHA bhai it wud be very difficult for BJP to touch 230 on its own 

and one more thing u mentioned one of ur earlier post dat in UP brahmins are usually up to congress but i can tell u i am also a brahmin but never seen any of my relatives fall in line for congress, all r harcore BJP and RSS wala although i m not from UP may be over there equation wud a diff one . correct me if i m wrong...


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kloitra said:


> Its not a question of leadership. There is world of differences between leading a govt and a private org. For example, if a govt organization does some relief work somewhere, it is their duty, their responsibility. If a private organization does same work, it is charity. The meaning behind their actions, their motivations, the public expectations, everything change. The policies of govt are different than personal policies of the political leaders running it. A govt run by socialist/communist people would still do business with west. It doesn't reflect on their personal ideologies. If some money is donated to a govt org -* it is equivalent of donating to govt, some figurehead's personality has minimal role to play in it while with a personal org having a distinctive head, connotations change.* In the first case govt is responsible to take care of that money, unlike the second one.



You have the answer in your very own post. Who heads the government? Who takes the decisions? Ofcourse Chief minister, who is the real decision maker, Governor can be termed a figurehead but not the elected chief minister. Yes a Chief minister can appoint others to overlook a particular work but he at the end of the day will be the one who is the final decision maker.


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> When BJP won those many seats in UP, every Hindu was Hindu. no Brahmin, no Yadav , no Rajput no Dalit. Everyone was Hindu. That is not the case this time. Polarization is not absolute this time.
> 
> My calculations are based on hard facts and ground realities. No offense to your uncle but BJP crossing or, touching 50 is very difficult.


Well We See that Look Lok Sabha Very diffrent fro vidhan sabha Last time congress shocked all winning 22 Seats Last time Bjp By Targeted Dalit voters this times By taking varous faces like udit raj and paswaan And represent modi himself as Dalit In Up 
Your See varous forces like brij bhushan sing bending towards Bjp will give you Idea At least where wave is and Muzzafar nagar roits Iginited the Polarization fire among Hindus Specialy jats. Will Be Interseting this time


----------



## Kloitra

The_Showstopper said:


> You have the answer in your very own post. Who heads the government? Who takes the decisions? Ofcourse Chief minister, who is the real decision maker, Governor can be termed a figurehead but not the elected chief minister. Yes a Chief minister can appoint others to overlook a particular work but he at the end of the day will be the one who is the final decision maker.



I meant figure head of the org. It is different for govt because of the auditing, the policy making, the public support, and many other factors.

For example, if I donate some money to a govt org, there would be governmental auditing of where the money is being spent. For a private org, I would have to trust it.


----------



## The_Showstopper

jiki said:


> What the hell what kind of dumb u r who told u dat these r happening at the cost of ppl's live, i am from a densely industrial zone from odisha like anugul,jajpur,paradip, samblpur,sundagarh,rourkela and many more and i have seen the industry that are green field projects are always developed on a futile(fruitless) land which are non of use.
> 
> And the most benifited person from dat project are the local ppl, local business always got flourished arnd any big industry, so it overally a win-win situation for every one. Yes u can argue now abt environment or a derelict agricultural lands but u have to go away with some sort of thing to achieve larger things.
> 
> plz dont give me facts , links, and statistics, i can give u same kind of thing in every 5 minutes to counter ur point . I am well aware of odisha's politics, demography, topology and economy and i know how the useless NGO like one of ur master khjli get benefited from these kind of anti industry agitation, they never care for ppl or try to improve their economy only remain busy in own orgnisation revenue from the culprits



Mate refrain from making personal attacks. It is your personal opinion that locals get the benefit. but some/many can disagree with you. Its the reliable sources that need to back your claim, only then can anyone believe you on a personal capacity.



Kloitra said:


> I meant figure head of the org. It is different for govt because of the auditing, the policy making, the public support, and many other factors.
> 
> For example, if I donate some money to a govt org, there would be governmental auditing of where the money is being spent. For a private org, I would have to trust it.



But you/me wouldn't and shouldn't trust anything blindly. You only trust when you are sure of its authenticity. A private body is monitored by a regulatory body. So you have something to trust upon. Isn't it?


----------



## jha

jiki said:


> then JHA bhai it wud be very difficult for BJP to touch 230 on its own
> 
> and one more thing u mentioned one of ur earlier post dat in UP brahmins are usually up to congress but i can tell u i am also a brahmin but never seen any of my relatives fall in line for congress, all r harcore BJP and RSS wala although i m not from UP may be over there equation wud a diff one . correct me if i m wrong...



Yes.. It will be difficult to touch 230. But then the target always was to cross 200, wasnt it..?

Brahmins never fall in line for anyone.  We create emperors. 

In UP before Ayodhya movement, there was only one party worth voting for - Congress. Once the Ayodhya movement started Brahmins turned to BJP. But BJP in 90s and ealry 2000 proved to be a colossal failure. So when Mayawati promised a lot , Brahmins voted for her. This time they are voting for BJP again.



NKVD said:


> Well We See that Look Lok Sabha Very diffrent fro vidhan sabha Last time congress shocked all winning 22 Seats Last time Bjp By Targeted Dalit voters this times By taking varous faces like udit raj and paswaan And represent modi himself as Dalit In Up
> Your See varous forces like brij bhushan sing bending towards Bjp will give you Idea At least where wave is and Muzzafar nagar roits Iginited the Polarization fire among Hindus Specialy jats. Will Be Interseting this time



There is a wave. No doubt in that. However is it strong enough to touch 50..? I would say No..not yet..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kloitra

The_Showstopper said:


> But you/me wouldn't and shouldn't trust anything blindly. You only trust when you are sure of its authenticity. A private body is monitored by a regulatory body. So you have something to trust upon. Isn't it?



Not as much as government, at least in democracy, although from an ideal point of view. A private body may or may not be monitored by a regulatory body, a government may or may not be corrupt. That is not the issue. In democracy, government has the mandate to run the country/state/region. Not a private body.

As I said before, the connotations of donating the money to govt and a private organization are different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kloitra said:


> Not as much as government, at least in democracy, although from an ideal point of view. A private body may or may not be monitored by a regulatory body, a government may or may not be corrupt. That is not the issue. In democracy, government has the mandate to run the country/state/region. Not a private body.
> 
> As I said before, the connotations of donating the money to govt and a private organization are different.



FYI mate, all bodies whether private/public are monitored by a regulatory body at least on paper(in India). For me to start a business/trust/society etc, I need to have permissions from different bodies which regulate the respective fields, so private bodies may have independent decision making but still would have follow certain set of rules of the land.

Source: NGO Registration in India: Trust, Society and Non profit Company
Income Tax for NGOs


----------



## Kloitra

The_Showstopper said:


> FYI mate, all bodies whether private/public are monitored by a regulatory body at least on paper(in India). For me to start a business/trust/society etc, I need to have permissions from different bodies which regulate the respective fields, so private bodies may have independent decision making but still would have follow certain set of rules of the land.
> 
> Source: NGO Registration in India: Trust, Society and Non profit Company
> Income Tax for NGOs



Is there some government agency which audits all the private organizations?


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> Yes.. It will be difficult to touch 230. But then the target always was to cross 200, wasnt it..?
> 
> Brahmins never fall in line for anyone.  We create emperors.
> 
> In UP before Ayodhya movement, there was only one party worth voting for - Congress. Once the Ayodhya movement started Brahmins turned to BJP. But BJP in 90s and ealry 2000 proved to be a colossal failure. So when Mayawati promised a lot , Brahmins voted for her. This time they are voting for BJP again.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wave. No doubt in that. However is it strong enough to touch 50..? I would say No..not yet..


Lets see what happens in up this time finger are crossed on youths this time


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Congress cant desert Gandhi family. This family is the only reason they are a party.
> 
> Rahul is not cut out for the post. *Maybe bringing Priyanka will inspire their cadre*. But she does not seem to be interested.


Congress needs Gandhis more than Gandhis need Congress..
Had they gone for Priyanka right from the start, Congress would have been in a much better situation today. Priyanka would have been a much more presentable, more eloquent & a better crowd puller than Rahul Gandhi ever will be. . Then again.. I think it's bit late in the day considering the fact that she will be carrying that Robert Vadra baggage with her.. a ready-made fodder for opposition parties. Even if she decides to take a plunge & gets into politics... they will be nothing but Indian version of Benazir Bhutto & Asif Ali Zardari...


----------



## Kloitra

JanjaWeed said:


> Had they gone for Priyanka right from the start, Congress would have been in a much better situation today. Priyanka would have been a much more presentable, more eloquent & a better crowd puller than Rahul Gandhi ever will be. . Then again.. I think it's bit late in the day considering the fact that she will be carrying that Robert Vadra baggage with her.. a ready-made fodder for opposition parties. Even if she decides to take a plunge & gets into politics... they will be nothing but Indian version of Benazir Bhutto & Asif Ali Zardari...



Still better than "this morning I woke up at night" Rahul!


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kloitra said:


> Is there some government agency which audits all the private organizations?



Please check the links I previously posted.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Kloitra said:


> Still better than Rahul!



Any time!


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Yes.. It will be difficult to touch 230. But then the target always was to cross 200, wasnt it..?
> 
> Brahmins never fall in line for anyone.  We create emperors.
> 
> In UP before Ayodhya movement, there was only one party worth voting for - Congress. Once the Ayodhya movement started Brahmins turned to BJP. But BJP in 90s and ealry 2000 proved to be a colossal failure. So when Mayawati promised a lot , Brahmins voted for her. This time they are voting for BJP again.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wave. No doubt in that. However is it strong enough to touch 50..? I would say No..not yet..



Kya baat hai- Jha Saheb's empire building ambitions finally in the open


----------



## jiki

jha said:


> Brahmins never fall in line for anyone.  We create emperors.



Mast tha ye wala line  hats off to u , how can i forgot greatest king maker ever Chanakya .
Nahi to apna bullet raja wala dialogue hai na


----------



## Kloitra

The_Showstopper said:


> Please check the links I previously posted.



Sorry, too detailed. Can you highlight the relevant section please?


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Please check the links I previously posted.


Its what ever link you posted if this audit body of yours so affective then we should have been seen there affect on NGO who are serving mid day meals to schools throught the country and we all know the conditions are worsed childrens died in many cases .Ngo are not for charity in india all ngo's licenses are given too relatives and family friends of politions these days ngo is great way of earning profit for eg nira Radia her vedenda ngo enagaged in various profit making businesses you found it in Radia tapes eg salman khurseed disable people case


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kloitra said:


> Sorry, too detailed. Can you highlight the relevant section please?



As per the Taxation Laws Amendment Act, 2006, w.e.f. 1st April 2006, it is mandatory for every organisation to get its account audited where its income exceeds the minimum exemption limit. (As per the Finance Act 2008, presently the minimum exemption limit is Rs.1,50,000)

Source: Income Tax for NGOs


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> As per the Taxation Laws Amendment Act, 2006, w.e.f. 1st April 2006, it is mandatory for every organisation to get its account audited where its income exceeds the minimum exemption limit. (As per the Finance Act 2008, presently the minimum exemption limit is Rs.1,50,000)
> 
> Source: Income Tax for NGOs


not effective read my above post


----------



## Kloitra

The_Showstopper said:


> As per the Taxation Laws Amendment Act, 2006, w.e.f. 1st April 2006, it is mandatory for every organisation to get its account audited where its income exceeds the minimum exemption limit. (As per the Finance Act 2008, presently the minimum exemption limit is Rs.1,50,000)
> 
> Source: Income Tax for NGOs



That is my point. It is still on the NGO to go and get the account audited. You can't compare it with the govt org. There are more loopholes for NGOs compared to govt bodies.


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Its what ever link you posted if this audit body of yours so affective then we should have been seen there affect on NGO who are serving mid day meals to schools throught the country and we all know the conditions are worsed childrens died in many cases .Ngo are not for charity in india all ngo's licenses are given too relatives and family friends of politions these days ngo is great way of earning profit for eg nira Radia her vedenda ngo enagaged in various profit making businesses you found it in Radia tapes eg salman khurseed disable people case



Had things like these being so effective then you and me would not have been debating here...



Kloitra said:


> That is my point. It is still on the NGO to go and get the account audited. You can't compare it with the govt org.



But these things are cross checked by IT dept. Isn't it? So in the end they are being watched.


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Kya baat hai- Jha Saheb's empire building ambitions finally in the open



Hehehe.. Nahi bhai.. Just dialogue.. I am okay with my Job in Pvt. Sector..

Sometimes I try my hands in making plans and strategies. Did something like this to ensure defeat for Nitish's candidate in LS in 2009. This time just an observer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

The_Showstopper said:


> But these things are cross checked by IT dept. Isn't it?



They cannot do anything beyond checking the account sheets. It is when there is suspect of tax evasion that they actually go and check the nooks and crannies. Till then, they have to rely on the NGO to provide them with the documents. In govt offices, there is mandatory auditing every year, by a government body.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Had things like these being so effective then you and me would not have been debating here...


But in govt case u seen Cag work all these scams were came out because of the Cag credit goes to them of broughting up CAG,CWG,2G,COALGATE.without CAG aap was might not have been found you should give credit to them they are working


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kloitra said:


> They cannot do anything beyond checking the account sheets. It is when there is suspect of tax evasion that they actually go and check the nooks and crannies. Till then, they have to rely on the NGO to provide them with the documents. In govt offices, there is mandatory auditing every year, by a government body.



And we all know how effective these audits are. Had these audits been so effective we would have not come across various scams. What say?


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> And we all know how effective these audits are. Had these audits been so effective we would have not come across various scams. What say?


You are fool these scams are come because of the Cag audit man you have no idea about any techicallty.the evidence that presented in courts against a raja in SC ARE SAME CAG reaports


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> But in govt case u seen Cag work all these scams were came out because of the Cag credit goes to them of broughting up CAG,CWG,2G,COALGATE.without CAG aap was might not have been found you should give credit to them they are working



Its the same CAG who unearthed the NGO scams. So who should be blamed?

Source: Rs 3,000cr lost as tax rebates to NGOs, trusts: CAG - The Times of India


----------



## Kloitra

The_Showstopper said:


> And we all know how effective these audits are. Had these audits been so effective we would have not come across various scams. What say?



What we are discussing is the ideal situation. In one case, a govt body compulsorily checks the account books, in another, a private org sends them on its own.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Its the same CAG who unearthed the NGO scams. So who should be blamed?
> 
> Source: Rs 3,000cr lost as tax rebates to NGOs, trusts: CAG - The Times of India


So what is the point the do you know what is the full form of cag 

Its audit every govt projects


----------



## Kloitra

The_Showstopper said:


> Its the same CAG who unearthed the NGO scams. So who should be blamed?
> 
> Source: Rs 3,000cr lost as tax rebates to NGOs, trusts: CAG - The Times of India



CAG audited the govt orgs, not NGOs.


----------



## Parul

onu1886 said:


> @Parul hey read that u're a ABVP member. Is that right? Do you any one else here happen to have some insider info on a few queries that I have?



I'm a Flimsy member of ABVP. Hence don't have any insider info.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kloitra said:


> CAG audited the govt orgs, not NGOs.



Sources said the auditor has covered almost all big trusts and charitable organizations and has *audited at least 80,000 of the six lakh registered trusts. *
*
Source: Rs 3,000cr lost as tax rebates to NGOs, trusts: CAG - The Times of India*



NKVD said:


> So what is the point the do you know what is the full form of cag
> 
> Its audit every govt projects



It also audited the NGO's.

Source: Rs 3,000cr lost as tax rebates to NGOs, trusts: CAG - The Times of India


----------



## NKVD

Kloitra said:


> CAG audited the govt orgs, not NGOs.


Hehehe he just trapped in his own trap here CAG IS auditing Govt Accounts:p funding that was alloted to and NGO.Actually this guy dont have any technical knowledge or he is purposly being a AATARD


----------



## NKVD

jbond197 said:


> That AAP is funded by Narendra Modi..


----------



## Kloitra

The_Showstopper said:


> Sources said the auditor has covered almost all big trusts and charitable organizations and has *audited at least 80,000 of the six lakh registered trusts.
> Source: Rs 3,000cr lost as tax rebates to NGOs, trusts: CAG - The Times of India*
> 
> 
> 
> It also audited the NGO's.
> 
> Source: Rs 3,000cr lost as tax rebates to NGOs, trusts: CAG - The Times of India





> The CAG audit covered an income tax (I-T) scrutiny report pertaining to accounts of several NGOs and charitable trusts that had received foreign contributions in the past decade.* A foreign contributors list was obtained from the home ministry by the I-T department *and *tallied with the returns of income filed by these trusts* and detailed scrutiny of suspect cases were carried out. All suspect cases pertain to assessment year up to 2009-10.



It is not possible for CAG to raid all the NGOs and check all the pieces of paper lying around. It only audits the books of other govt orgs.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Its the same CAG who unearthed the NGO scams. So who should be blamed?
> 
> Source: Rs 3,000cr lost as tax rebates to NGOs, trusts: CAG - The Times of India


Are CAG IS auditing THE GOVTS FUNDS HERE the 3000 crore moneywas of govt funding to the NGO. Ngo also takes money from other sources as well THEN THERE is zeo CAG INVOLMENT THEIR


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Hehehe he just trapped in his own trap here CAG IS auditing Govt Accounts:p funding that was alloted to and NGO.Actually this guy dont have any technical knowledge or he is purposly being a AATARD



Ok So what do you have to say about ICAI? What do they do?



NKVD said:


> Are CAG IS auditing THE GOVTS FUNDS HERE the 3000 crore moneywas of govt funding to the NGO. Ngo also takes money from other sources as well THEN THERE is zeo CAG INVOLMENT THEIR



But aren't the audits done by someone who is regulated by certain rules and regulations?



Kloitra said:


> It is not possible for CAG to raid all the NGOs and check all the pieces of paper lying around. It only audits the books of other govt orgs.



Yes CAG will only audit governmental organisations but you also have auditors who audit private firms and it is these auditors who are regulated by ICAI.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Ok So what do you have to say about ICAI? What do they do?
> 
> 
> 
> But aren't the audits done by someone who is regulated by certain rules and regulations?


Arei what are results of that regulating body i give you hundred of examples of its failure. bhai kaise kahu tuje chal i tell my uncle (chacha) are regulating 3 ngo's in delhi dont tell me about ngo's having being a profitable bussines lincences are agranted easily if you have political influence


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Arei what are results of that regulating body i give you hundred of examples of its failure. bhai kaise kahu tuje chal i tell my uncle (chacha) are regulating 3 ngo's in delhi dont tell me about ngo's having being a profitable bussines lincences are agranted easily if you have political influence



They may not be as effective as they have to be but they are still responsible for regulating private organisations at least indirectly. Maine yeh kabhi nahi claim kiya ke NGOs dood ke dhule hotey hai par even government bodies bhi toh saare sacche nahi hotey haina...


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> They may not be as effective as they have to be but they are still responsible for regulating private organisations at least indirectly.


Arei bhai your living in india here every thing is have hidden motives behind it.even in case of charity it happens. 
even private firms like reliance tata birla all do some charity to get rebate in taxes.
Ngo is same not very different its the part of same corrupt system.
Its hard do digest it but reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mamata Banerjee and Anna Hazare to visit Gujarat on March 20

*Mamata Banerjee and Anna Hazare to visit Gujarat on March 20*
*| Mar 06, 2014 at 11:15pm IST*

*Ahmedabad:* After Aam Aadmi (AAP) chief Arvind Kejriwal's whirlwind visit to Narendra Modi's home turf, it's now the turn of his Anna Hazare and Trinamool Congress (TMC) chief Mamata Banerjee to visit Gujarat on March 20 and address a joint rally.

Hazare has been invited to Gujarat by state Samata Party chief Pravinsinh Jadeja who claimed the anti-corruption crusader would visit the state accompanied by West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee as well as their Rajya Sabha MP nominee and movie star Mithun Chakraborty.

Jadeja said he had met Hazare in Delhi last week and invited him to visit Gujarat. "He accepted our invitation and roped in Mamata and Mithun for the visit. They have decided to hold a rally in the city on March 20. This exercise is part of our endeavour to provide a strong alternative to BJP and Congress in Gujarat," Jadeja said.






After Aam Aadmi (AAP) chief Arvind Kejriwal's whirlwind visit to Narendra Modi's home turf, it's now the turn of his Anna Hazare and Trinamool Congress (TMC) chief Mamata Banerjee to visit Gujarat on March 20 and address a joint rally.
Accusing Congress of having failed to work as an effective opposition party in Gujarat, he said Samata Party "took this initiative to build a strong alternative force in Gujarat. After the rally, we will eventually announce our merger with TMC and take a decision about fielding our candidates in Gujarat for the forthcoming elections," Jadeja said.


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## The_Showstopper

*Kaun Banega Pradhanmantri Nukkar Behas from Siwan in Bihar*


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

This is funny. Even with huge bias towards Delhi I would not have rated Delhi to be the best city in the country!!

Sorry for posting unrelated stuff but I sense this is the only thread which as of now is getting most of the Indian's attention so here it is!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Fakir overtime bhi kar raha ab to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Top Congress leaders trying to avoid contesting in LS polls

Running scared? | Tehelka.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*It's a 100% Narendra Modi rally on D-Street, says expert: Is your portfolio immune to volatility?*
By Kshitij Anand, ECONOMICTIMES.COM | 12 Mar, 2014, 01.34PM IST
Post a Comment





Analysts say, the current rally is a classic example of a hope based rally as markets are hoping for a Modi-led govt at the Centre in the upcoming polls.
ET SPECIAL:
Save precious time tracking your investments
NEW DELHI: Indian markets have run-up quite sharply since February to breach fresh highs above levels of 22,000 on the Sensex and 6500 on the Nifty, supported by strong buying by foreign institutional investors and hopes of a NDA-led government at the Centre in the upcoming elections. 

The BSE Sensex managed to rally a little over 1400 points or nearly 7 per cent since February and Nifty rose 7 per cent or over 400 points, including today's intraday gains. 

At a time when there is so much volatility in the markets, and benchmark indices are making new highs on a regular basis; how should a retail investors safeguard his portfolio in times of volatility? 

According to analysts, the current rally is a classic example of a hope based rally as markets are hoping for a Narendra Modi led government at the Centre in the upcoming general elections due later in the year. 

"We are moving into an election and there is hope that the BJP, led by Modi, will win this election and be able to form a workable government," says Marc Faber, author of Gloom Boom & Doom Report. 

But analysts do not rule out the possibility that markets have run-up ahead of fundamentals and in case we have a fractured mandate or a Third Front government there is possibility that markets and rupee may reverse gains. 

"This can be described in one sentence as a 100% Narendra Modi rally. The hope has come in that macro factors will improve," said Mehraboon Irani, Principal & Head-Private Client Group Business, Nirmal Bang Securities. 

"Stocks in most sectors rallied but ultimately at the end of it all I can promise that the shirts are going to be off if the election verdict is something different," he added. 

Irani is of the view that if there is a case of a hung Parliament, the market will come down to 5%-7% in a day. So we are honestly very sticky wicket as of now despite the fact that we are high but if you ask me the risk trade is on but honestly fundamentals have not improved much. 

So at a time like these, how should investors approach markets? What stocks and sectors should they invest their money ahead of elections so safeguard themselves from volatility. 

In the run-up to the main event investors should look at stocks and companies which can perform irrespective of the election outcome. 

From a portfolio point of view, investors can look at fresh air of high beta stocks, high quality cyclicals as well as the export oriented companies within the IT and the pharma space, say experts. 

*We have collated recommendations from various analysts on should investors make their portfolio ahead of elections 2014:* 

*Arindam Ghosh, CEO, BlackRidge Capital Advisors* 

We have always held the view that banks ultimately will lead the recovery along with high beta stocks as well as stocks in IT and Pharma space. So we need to have a fair mix across all these sectors, probably you can throw in a few of these consumer discretionary names as well.

Our sense is that inflation probably will continue to ease on the back of easing out of food price and that would give little bit of elbow room to the central bank to kind of focus a little more on growth without taking their eyes off inflation. 

So overall interest rate sensitives, quality cyclicals and IT, pharma typically should form your portfolio. Investors should keep progressively rebalancing the portfolio in the run up to the election. 

*Mrinal Singh, Fund Manager, ICICI Prudential Asset Management Company Limited* 

Although IT and pharma stocks have corrected a bit recently but nevertheless the business outlook for them is good. So if they correct a bit more, maybe we would consider increasing allocation but at this point, we would stay put. 

On the cap goods side and the domestic cyclicals side, we will stay invested. The long term outlook is very good. If inflation comes down, in some period of time, we could see some bit of softness on the rates on part of RBI and that could at some point pick up the investment cycle. 

So we would like to stay invested on the side of cap goods, domestic cyclicals and things like those. 

*G Chokkalingam, Founder, Equinomics Research & Advisory Pvt Ltd* 

In auto ancillary if you see, all of us know the OEM sector is stagnating. Only the auto ancillaries which are catering to the replacement market are doing pretty well namely tyre and batteries and I see lot more score for particularly tyre companies, because most of them are selling almost three-fourth of sales through the replacement market. 

In the last five years if you look at the currency, while rupee has depreciated by 38%, Chinese currency has appreciated by 34% and China is now completely getting out of cotton textiles and I firmly believe that the cotton textile for the first time after long gap would start posting consistent growth in the performance and within that sector. 

I like Rajasthan Spinning because the dividend yield is very high, it has got about 500 crore worth of branded sales through Mayur Suiting. It has got electricity supply from the group company. Even the subsidiary Cheslind Textiles has already turned around and therefore I firmly believe that this is worth picking up, this Rajasthan Spinning in the textile space. 

*Pankaj Murarka, Head Equity, Axis MF* 

IT has been a big overweight for us for the last three years and we continue to remain very positive on the sector, especially because of the improving outlook for the US economy and the improvement in the global technology spends. We continue to remain positive on IT, but having said that, sometime in the middle of last year, we turned positive on domestic cyclicals as well, because we think the Indian economy is going to recover, or has started to show some incipient signs of recovery.

We had started a process of correcting the various macroeconomic imbalances in our economy and as we go along that process, we will see a mean reversion in the economy. So our view on domestic cyclical sectors remains pretty positive and we have been adding to them gradually. 

_(Views and recommendations expressed in this section are analysts' own and don't represent those of EconomicTimes.com. Please consult your financial advisor before taking any position in the stocks mentioned.)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Tweet using #congressKeScams from 11 am....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

`Ill` Kejriwal to skip Vidarbha rallies but attend Nagpur fund-raising

Apparently, Kejru could not digest using 3 form of transportation in a day i.e. Air Flight, Auto and Mumbai local in addition to the revolt by Shazia and Kumar Vishwas and fallen so sick that he will skip the rallies and public meets with the farmers of Vidharbha. Don't know if he will be able to talk about the suicides of Vidharbha farmers and take it with Maharashtra CM or not.

But the one most important meet of the tour not to be missed will be fund-raising event..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> `Ill` Kejriwal to skip Vidarbha rallies but attend Nagpur fund-raising
> 
> Apparently, Kejru could not digest using 3 form of transportation in a day i.e. Air Flight, Auto and Mumbai local in addition to the revolt by Shazia and Kumar Vishwas and fallen so sick that he will skip the rallies and public meets with the farmers of Vidharbha. Don't know if he will be able to talk about the suicides of Vidharbha farmers and take it with Maharashtra CM or not.



Kejru says he will choose modi as pm ,if only modi and maya are two option (*For fundraising-*Businessman hate anyone who hate modi HAHA)


----------



## Jason bourne

.तो मैं नरेंद्र मोदी को चुनुंगाः अरविंद केजरीवाल - Aajtak India Today


if you hold a gun to my head i will choose modi says kejriwal: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक


EVEN if u hold GUN to my had I wont choose khujliwal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

Sensex will cross *24k*,India will gain *billions of $$$* ,*on the *_*VERY DAY* PRO MODI BJP RESULTS are announced_ , *Just IMAGINE* :|

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Lucknow: Two hundred modified trucks carrying "Modi aane wala hai" (Modi is coming) message were flagged off in the first phase from the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) headquarters in Uttar Pradesh's capital on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Muslim Mahila Foundation in Varanasi backs Narendra Modi pic.twitter.com/L4X8xKkaKP







*ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  2m
Members of Muslim Mahila Foundation put up posters, want Narendra Modi to contest from Varanasi pic.twitter.com/Q7vKBqW8KN


 





 * Expand * 
 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite* 






*ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  3m
Varanasi: Members of Muslim Mahila Foundation want Narendra Modi to contest from Varanasi pic.twitter.com/SOqFcgb3cB


 






*ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  1m
Posters by Muslim Mahila Foundation in Varanasi backing Narendra Modi's representation for the city. pic.twitter.com/uN1kGIJ1Zt


 





 * Expand * 
 *Reply* 
 *Retweeted* 
 *Favorite* 





*ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  2m
Member Muslim Mahila Foundation : We will offer Namaz , pray that Modiji contests from Varanasi pic.twitter.com/uwzvGfbYsG


 





 * Expand *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> Muslim Mahila Foundation in Varanasi backs Narendra Modi pic.twitter.com/L4X8xKkaKP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  2m
> Members of Muslim Mahila Foundation put up posters, want Narendra Modi to contest from Varanasi pic.twitter.com/Q7vKBqW8KN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Expand *
> *Reply*
> *Retweet*
> *Favorite*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  3m
> Varanasi: Members of Muslim Mahila Foundation want Narendra Modi to contest from Varanasi pic.twitter.com/SOqFcgb3cB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  1m
> Posters by Muslim Mahila Foundation in Varanasi backing Narendra Modi's representation for the city. pic.twitter.com/uN1kGIJ1Zt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Expand *
> *Reply*
> *Retweeted*
> *Favorite*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  2m
> Member Muslim Mahila Foundation : We will offer Namaz , pray that Modiji contests from Varanasi pic.twitter.com/uwzvGfbYsG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Expand *



So dogvijay was right, Burkhey khareeday gaye the MP me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Jason bourne said:


> .तो मैं नरेंद्र मोदी को चुनुंगाः अरविंद केजरीवाल - Aajtak India Today
> 
> 
> if you hold a gun to my head i will choose modi says kejriwal: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक
> 
> 
> *EVEN if u hold GUN to my had I wont choose khujliwal *



I will ask the man holding gun to rather press the trigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

chak de INDIA said:


> So dogvijay was right, Burkhey khareeday gaye the MP me ?



Establishment loved journalists are frightened .


----------



## Mujraparty

No Narendra Modi 'wave' in the country, says Arvind Kejriwal | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

NDTV opinion poll tonight ,after almost 10-15yrs(?) prannoy roy will do one .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/208405669047578624
SCAM is the REAL NAME of congress

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> SCAM is the REAL NAME of congress



So this was the retirement plan Congressis were talking about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

jbond197 said:


> Second, you may group Sikhs, Jains, Buddhists as Dharmic but certainly can not call them Hindus. I am saying this as a Hindu


 

You are wrong. They all share same religious philosophy like rebirth and law of Karma. Jainism have borrowd Non violance concept from Yogdarshana. You need to educate yourself.



fsayed said:


> Real leader does not keep distance from people but always ready to be one among the crowd.


 

That is Why Chai pe Charcha and huge rallies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

HAAHHAHAHA Modi wave

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Modi finds unlikely fans in JAMMU &KASHMIR’s PDP, separatists

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vsdave2302

jha said:


> UP :
> 
> BJP+ : 35-45
> SP : 7-10
> BSP : 7-10
> Congress : 5-8
> RLD : 2-3
> AAP : 1-2
> 
> Bihar :
> 
> BJP+ : 25-28
> JD-U : 5-8
> RJD+ : 5-8
> Ind : 1-2
> 
> Jharkhand :
> 
> BJP+ : 8-12
> Congress+RJD+ : 2-4
> Others : 2-4


 

aren't the above figures changing in favor of NDA. they seems static.



jha said:


> I am giving them what they can get right now. If Modi fights from UP and the campaign gets a shot of adrenaline then only it can cross 40. 50 is too big a number right now.


 

BJP had 60 seats in past. 50 does not seems something too much.


----------



## GreenFoe

*pallavi ghosh* ‏@*pallavighcnnibn* 
Joke in the cong - earlier wld wait for call from 10 janpath to be offered a ticket..now scared when that call comes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I think your assesment of congress is correct. that don't know what the solution is, hell I can't even imagine what the solution is. If they dump rahul, the structural integrity of the organization will collapse (remmeber there was once a Sitaram Kesri who showed this?) . I thought Brahmins were more the mayawati turf, interesting you should say that the SP is wooing them. Yeah, I also think AAP will make 'marginal' rise in many states. 1/ 2, 1/2 maybe even more in punjab and all added up might cross 30 I guess? 60 toh mushkil kai.


 

VOte share of BSP dicline sharply in all recent election i.e rajasthan, Delhi, MP, Chhatisgarh.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444007626595000320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444008307846422528

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444007626595000320
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444008307846422528


There ere allegations that last time he won by vote manipulation. this time with his stellar performance as FM he knows the writing on the wall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onu1886

Apparently none of the UP candidates will be declared today.The senior leaders are still unable to make up their minds.I am starting to get really worried now.Don't you guys think the candidates especially Modi should have started campaigning in their constituencies by now? can't post a link but the story is there in Hindustan Times.


----------



## GreenFoe

vsdave2302 said:


> BJP had 60 seats in past. 50 does not seems something too much.



BJP best ever (98) was 57 out of 85 (uttarakhand was in UP till 2000)

Now UP has 80 seats !

BJP has won these 59 seats aleast once since 96[[85% strike rate required to win 50]]

Agra
Aligarh
Allahabad
Amethi
Amroha
Aonla
Azamgarh
Baghpat
Bahraich
Banda
Bansgaon
Bara Banki
Bareilly
Basti
Bijnor
Bulandshahr
Chandauli
Deoria
Domariaganj
Etah
Etawah
Faizabad
Farrukhabad
Fatehpur
Firozabad
Ghaziabad
Ghazipur
Gonda
Gorakhpur
Hamirpur
Hardoi
Hathras
Jalaun
Jaunpur
Jhansi
Kairana
Kannauj
Kanpur
Kheri
Lucknow
Machhlishahr
Maharajganj
Mathura
Meerut
Mirzapur
Misrikh
Mohanlalganj
Muzaffarnagar
Pilibhit
Pratapgarh
Rae Bareli
Rampur
Robertsganj
Saharanpur
Shahjahanpur
Sitapur
Sultanpur
Unnao
Varanasi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

vsdave2302 said:


> aren't the above figures changing in favor of NDA. they seems static.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJP had 60 seats in past. 50 does not seems something too much.




theoretically they can win 80. But ground reality is different. BJP still has not announced the candidates with less than a month to poll. They did the same mistake in Delhi and are repeating the same in UP. This will bite them in @$$ for sure. If the list is not declared within 7 days, forget 50 even 40 will be difficult to touch.



onu1886 said:


> Apparently none of the UP candidates will be declared today.The senior leaders are still unable to make up their minds.I am starting to get really worried now.Don't you guys think the candidates especially Modi should have started campaigning in their constituencies by now? can't post a link but the story is there in Hindustan Times.



Correct.. BJP just cant get its act together. They have a habit of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory. Just look at how they messed up in Delhi, Himachal and Uttarakhand. BJP was the clear favourite in all three of these. But they messed up.

I am sure they will do the same in this election also.

LS polls: Congress, BJP, AIUDF key players in Assam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*Yes Gujrat is developed :look who is saying before coming to mainstream politics *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Love him or, hate him.. You cant deny that Kumar Vishwas is a gutsy person. He took the fight to Amethi and is slogging out there. 
Wish BJP leaders in Amethi had done something like this for last 5 years.

अराति सैन्य सिंधु में सुबाड़वाग्नि से जलो.
प्रवीर हो जयी बनो बढ़े चलो बढ़े चलो!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Kloitra said:


> Priyanka might replace Rahul. I really liked Sonia - the way she brought back the party from dumps. It is a miracle how Rahul turned out, given the family history. Besides, Congress should start looking for alternatives, Gandhi era is over.


 

Sonia didn't bring party back but it was mistales of Vajpayee. NAMO is a shrude boy. He does not do any political mistake. He will finish congress like he did in Gujarat.


----------



## Marxist

Maneesh tiwari ,Sachin pilot ,GK vasan,jayanthi and Chidambaram are not ready to contest this time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vsdave2302

Marxist said:


> Maneesh tiwari ,Sachin pilot ,GK vasan,jayanthi and Chidambaram are not ready to contest this time


 


These corrupt Gang must have foreseen their worst ever defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Love him or, hate him.. You cant deny that Kumar Vishwas is a gutsy person. He took the fight to Amethi and is slogging out there.
> Wish BJP leaders in Amethi had done something like this for last 5 years.
> 
> अराति सैन्य सिंधु में सुबाड़वाग्नि से जलो.
> प्रवीर हो जयी बनो बढ़े चलो बढ़े चलो!



Bjp's best and indias best chance to defeat ganji was sanjay singh,infighting gave congress time to pacify him by RS ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> theoretically they can win 80. But ground reality is different. BJP still has not announced the candidates with less than a month to poll. They did the same mistake in Delhi and are repeating the same in UP. This will bite them in @$$ for sure. If the list is not declared within 7 days, forget 50 even 40 will be difficult to touch.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.. BJP just cant get its act together. They have a habit of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory. Just look at how they messed up in Delhi, Himachal and Uttarakhand. BJP was the clear favourite in all three of these. But they messed up.
> 
> I am sure they will do the same in this election also.


 
I know , indecision is more harmful than wrong decisions. This is what happens when you have too many capable leaders with too much ego. Sometimes I think its better to have a High command like Congress .Atleast Sonia's decision is final and no one can question it. Sushma especially seems to be the problem.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jha said:


> Love him or, hate him.. You cant deny that Kumar Vishwas is a gutsy person. He took the fight to Amethi and is slogging out there.



Whats so gutsy about it ?

He got nothing to lose anyhow. jeeta to balle balle. . . verna hara to aise bhi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

I read a joke.

Kejri Has invented a new Kamsutra position.
To get on top. Do nothing and simply shout.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

vsdave2302 said:


> I read a joke.
> 
> Kejri Has invented a new Kamsutra position.
> To get on top. Do nothing and simply shout.


Post reported for insulting Indian culture. 



j/k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

SarthakGanguly said:


> Post reported for insulting Indian culture.
> j/k


 

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

Our facebook PM modi is asked to comment about missing Malaysian airline. He said, We are still investigating how Malaysian jet is having maharastra registration number!!!
source:watsapp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

HAHHAHAHAHA stooopid bjp 

pure hindus


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fiji said:


> HAHHAHAHAHA stooopid bjp
> 
> pure hindus
> 
> View attachment 20977


Why did you have to create a Twitter account for posting this crap?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fiji said:


> HAHHAHAHAHA stooopid bjp
> 
> pure hindus
> 
> View attachment 20977



happy ?

now shoo away . . . 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Why did you have to create a Twitter account for posting this crap?



Poor attempt to flamebait 

Aapne pehle hi post me pol khol di

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

fiji said:


> HAHHAHAHAHA stooopid bjp
> 
> pure hindus
> 
> View attachment 20977


atleast post from a reliable source......
anyone can open a twitter account and can post anything..............
how is this related to BJP 

maintain some standard of the discussions...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fiji said:


> namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo
> 
> View attachment 20979


Belongs to the Funny thread ... NOT here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fiji said:


> namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo namo
> 
> View attachment 20979

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## doublemaster

Modi then: Why FDI, we should follow Amul model...
Modi now: Take it as a challenge.....!!

Principle party.



45'22' said:


> atleast post from a reliable source......
> anyone can open a twitter account and can post anything..............
> how is this related to BJP
> 
> maintain some standard of the discussions...



I think their department said many times even worst than this.


----------



## fiji

lol @ bharti janta party


----------



## 45'22'

doublemaster said:


> I think their department said many times even worst than this.


source please?????


----------



## doublemaster

45'22' said:


> source please?????



Do u consider RSS, Bajrangadal, VHP as their wings or not? If u consider then i may provide


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fiji said:


> lol @ bharti janta party



Dude, your Avatar is scary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

chak de INDIA said:


> Dude, your Avatar is scary


----------



## 45'22'

doublemaster said:


> Do u consider RSS, Bajrangadal, VHP as their wings or not? If u consider then i may provide



no....i dont
i will be holding a person responsible not the entire party

BJP is a national party
they have thousands of MLA's and hundreds of MP's
if anyone among them says any thing wrong then i will condemn them


just bcoz some VHP,RSS guy opposes valentines day.....that doesnt mean i will be holding Rajnath singh,Modi responsible.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

bharat jalao party = BJP


----------



## doublemaster

45'22' said:


> no....i dont
> i will be holding a person responsible not the entire party
> 
> BJP is a national party
> they have thousands of MLA's and hundreds of MP's
> if anyone among them says any thing wrong then i will condemn them
> 
> 
> just bcoz some VHP,RSS guy opposes valentines day.....that doesnt mean i will be holding Rajnath singh,Modi responsible.....




You are just chosing not to oppose. Many times leaders give order and others follow. Now that they know youths wont vote, they just keep silent. ".


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

doublemaster said:


> Do u consider RSS, Bajrangadal, VHP as their wings or not? If u consider then i may provide



This is like Calling Every muslim a terrorist because Osama was one

or calling every german a murderer because hitler was one 

Grow up fellas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fiji

namo namo


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fiji said:


> bharat jalao party



Are you F@cked in your head or wot ? 

post something worth debating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

chak de INDIA said:


> Are you F@cked in your head or wot ?
> 
> post something worth debating


----------



## 45'22'

doublemaster said:


> You are just chosing not to oppose. Many times leaders give order and others follow. Now that they know youths wont vote, they just keep silent. ".


unless you give me credible info,i wont hold some one guilty
i am not chosing to oppose

you are alleging many things without any proof just bcoz the party you support says so.............i would rather believe in court decisions ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fiji said:


> View attachment 20982



Ok that was funny


----------



## fiji

aunty stalker 






hi

why modi is begging for muslim votes now?


----------



## 45'22'

fiji said:


> aunty stalker
> 
> View attachment 20983
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> why modi is begging for muslim votes now?


dont spam this thread with this kind of rants
if you want to post such things,open another thread for that

this thread is for political discussions,allies and so so

leave the tread as it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

45'22' said:


> dont spam this thread with this kind of rants
> if you want to post such things,open another thread for that
> 
> this thread is for political discussions,allies and so so
> 
> leave the tread as it is


ok i will discuss ,, , why is a scared kitten like modi is contesting elections . the scared kitten havent declared his seat yet


----------



## kbd-raaf

fiji said:


> ok i will discuss ,, , why is a scared kitten like modi is contesting elections . the scared kitten havent declared his seat yet



Neither has Kejriwal?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

fiji said:


> ok i will discuss ,, , why is a scared kitten like modi is contesting elections . the scared kitten havent declared his seat yet


give respect to the leaders and then i will answer this question
as i said,maintain a standard
if you cant,then open another thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

45'22' said:


> give respect to the leaders and then i will answer this question
> as i said,maintain a standard
> if you cant,then open another thread


i bowled u with that question!!!



kbd-raaf said:


> Neither has Kejriwal?


after modi


----------



## 45'22'

fiji said:


> i bowled u with that question!!!


ask the question again with a bit of decency if you want the answer
i will answer you for sure


----------



## fiji

45'22' said:


> ask the question again with a bit of decency if you want the answer
> i will answer you for sure


modi is begging for muslim votes like a bheekari 






but why now?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fiji said:


> i bowled u with that question!!!
> 
> 
> after modi



Awwww.. its time for green pills now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

fiji said:


> i bowled u with that question!!!
> 
> 
> after modi



After Modi? Is that an answer?

You stated that (and I paraphrase) "Modi is a scared kitten because he hasn't announced his seat yet"

According to your own logic, Kejriwal too is a scared kitten because he too has not announced where he will be contesting. And don't pretend he is going to be contesting the same seat as Modi, he will lose with a wide margin whereas some of his compatriots in Haryana and Delhi may win a seat. He will contest from one of those seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

kbd-raaf said:


> After Modi? Is that an answer?
> 
> You stated that (and I paraphrase) "Modi is a scared kitten because he hasn't announced his seat yet"
> 
> According to your own logic, Kejriwal too is a scared kitten because he too has not announced where he will be contesting. And don't pretend he is going to be contesting the same seat as Modi, he will lose with a wide margin whereas some of his compatriots in Haryana and Delhi may win a seat. He will contest from one of those seats.


no modi is a scared kitten , , ,modi is feku


----------



## vsdave2302

Dissident AAP member Ashwini Upadhyay sends questionnaire to Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

chak de INDIA said:


> Awwww.. its time for green pills now





kbd-raaf said:


> After Modi? Is that an answer?
> 
> You stated that (and I paraphrase) "Modi is a scared kitten because he hasn't announced his seat yet"
> 
> According to your own logic, Kejriwal too is a scared kitten because he too has not announced where he will be contesting. And don't pretend he is going to be contesting the same seat as Modi, he will lose with a wide margin whereas some of his compatriots in Haryana and Delhi may win a seat. He will contest from one of those seats.


leave him guys.............he is not worth replying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

fiji said:


> no modi is a scared kitten , , ,modi is feku



Keep repeating that to yourself.

"Modi is scared kitten, Modi is feku"

Sounds almost religious, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

any latest info on the second list of candidates


----------



## fiji

Uddhav Thackeray targets BJP over backstabbing partners : India, News - India Today

lolzz

After AAP, BJP turns to auto drivers for campaigning | The Indian Express

born copy cats


----------



## Soumitra

Anybody wanting to bet how long will @fiji last in PDF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

45'22' said:


> any latest info on the second list of candidates




None as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

45'22' said:


> any latest info on the second list of candidates





kbd-raaf said:


> Keep repeating that to yourself.
> 
> "Modi is scared kitten, Modi is feku"
> 
> Sounds almost religious, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Jason bourne said:


> None as of now


i heard they were supposed to declare it today


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> i heard they were supposed to declare it today



They've put UP and Delhi List on Hold but in couple of hours, they are going to announce candidates from other states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> They've put UP and Delhi List on Hold but in couple of hours, they are going to announce candidates from other states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Soumitra said:


> Anybody wanting to bet how long will @fiji last in PDF?



If all start reporting his post for spamming; then for sure, he won't last long!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

Parul said:


> If all start reporting his post for spamming; then for sure, he won't last long!


are you scared of debating me , that you all are teaming up against me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> If all start reporting his post for spamming; then for sure, he won't last long!


its not the party which he supports that angers me but his language

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

45'22' said:


> its not the party which he supports that angers me but his language


tell me why is he begging for muslim votes at this stage!!!!


----------



## Parul

45'22' said:


> its not the party which he supports that angers me but his language



Verbal Diarrhea . Nothing worth engaging was found in this codswallop!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Parul said:


> Verbal Diarrhea . Nothing worth engaging was found in this codswallop!



true lol

Anna Hazare skips 'own' rally, Mamata Banerjee left high and dry | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

LOLOLOLOL scared from debating? 

WHY IS *HE* bEGGING FOR MUSLIMS VOTE,,,,,,,just before elections!!!


----------



## kurup

fiji said:


> LOLOLOLOL scared from debating?
> 
> WHY IS *HE* bEGGING FOR MUSLIMS VOTE,,,,,,,just before elections!!!



Where in the hell is *HE* begging for votes ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fiji

kurup said:


> Where in the hell is *HE* begging for votes ??


BJP looks to lure Muslim votes - Hindustan Times


----------



## 45'22'

kurup said:


> Where in the hell is *HE* begging for votes ??


ignore the trolls


----------



## kurup

fiji said:


> BJP looks to lure Muslim votes - Hindustan Times



It's the BJP not Modi .

-1 for your comprehension .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

*BJP decides against merger with BSR Congress*

NEW DELHI: After public opposition by senior leader Sushma Swaraj, BJP on Thursday decided against merging BSR Congress with it even as the nomination of the party leader B Sreeramalu for the Bellary Lok Sabha seat was approved. 

The BJP parliamentary board discussed the issue at length and disfavoured the merger of BSR Congress, sources said. 

Sreeramulu is a close confidante of the Reddy brothers who had to quit BJP after their arrest in the mining scam. 

At the same time, BJP decided to field Sreeramulu from Bellary in Karnataka. 

BJP's Karnataka unit president Prahlad Joshi said the "parliamentary board has decided to field Sreeramulu to contest from the Bellary Lok Sabha seat on a BJP ticket." 

Sreeramulu said that he has been conveyed by the BJP leadership about his ticket and said his party was ready for a merger. 

BSR Congress has been keen on merging with BJP but Swaraj had last week publicly articulated her opposition to the entry of Sreeramalu and Reddy brothers into the party-fold. 

She had also written to party chief Rajnath Singh, saying such 'tainted' leaders should not be allowed to be associated with the party. 

"BJP parliamentary board has decided against the merger of BSR Congress. But it has allowed some of its leaders to join the BJP-fold. However, each leader's credentials will be screened and only such people will be allowed to join the party who are not tainted, have no cases and have a good public image," a senior BJP leader said. 

BJP is ready to give some more seats to leaders coming from BSR Congress. 

Former Karnataka chief minister B S Yeddyurappa, who recently returned to the party fold after he had to quit the post in the wake of corruption charges, is likely to bag a ticket for his confidante G S Basavaraj from Tumkur seat. Basavaraj is the sitting MP from Tumkur.

BJP decides against merger with BSR Congress - The Times of India

Wise decision by BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fiji

kurup said:


> It's the BJP not Modi .
> 
> -1 for your comprehension .....


yeah i know he is a RSS person but isnt he the part of bjp ?????


----------



## kurup

fiji said:


> yeah i know he is a RSS person but isnt he the part of bjp ?????



So what ??


----------



## fiji

kurup said:


> So what ??


bjp and namo namo should stop begging for muslim votes


----------



## kurup

fiji said:


> bjp and namo namo should stop begging for muslim votes



But NaMo is not begging in the first place , so is BJP .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

kurup said:


> But NaMo is not begging in the first place , so is BJP .


rajnath singh was begging

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

fiji said:


> rajnath singh was begging



Please make a stand first .

Was it BJP or NaMo or Rajnath Singh ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

kurup said:


> Please make a stand first .
> 
> Was it BJP or NaMo or Rajnath Singh ??


All

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

fiji said:


> All



But you have not provided any proof for your claims .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*BJP's rising vote share in Bengal throws spanner to TMC, Left*



> Aftersecuring support of the Gorkha Janamukti Morcha(GJM), the BharatiyaJanata Party (BJP) is now confident of regaining at least its lone Darjeeling seat in West Bengal.
> 
> Whether a so-called Narendra Modiwave will help the saffron party to win a few more seats in the statemay stir up a debate, but a rising BJP in the state seems to begiving sleepless nights to TMC and Left.
> 
> Thealarm was raised for prominent political forces in West Bengal duringlast year's by-poll in Jangipur Lok Sabhaconstituency, where BJPsecured an 11% vote sharecompared three - four% inearlier polls in the area. Opinion polls and surveys too indicate BJPmay gain about a 10% vote share this Lok Sabha, which mayupset all political calculations.
> 
> TMC leaders admit, BJP could be a deciding factor in many closelycontested seats. "The recent by-poll does indicate that BJP's voteshare in the state is on the rise, perhaps it is not consolidatedenough to translate into seat. We have to see whose votes the BJPsnatches away more," a senior TMC leader said. As the common beliefis that BJP would get more of the anti-Left votes, TMC, which isgoing alone this time, has a cause for concern.
> 
> Perhapsthis is why, in a state like WestBengal where Muslims constitute around 25 percent of the population,TMC is working overtime to consolidate its minority voteshare,
> 
> Sofar as the minority support is concerned, the balance of politicalcalculations still seems to be favouring Mamata Banerjee's TrniamoolCongress. Sanction of 10,000 madrasas in West Bengal, establishmentof Aligarh Muslim University in WB, three Haj Towers in a row,declaration of second language status to Urdu in areas where the Urdu-speaking population is more than 10%, huge loan andsubsidy to the Muslim youths - there has been a lot in the offeringby the state government for minorities. She, in fact, went overboardas in case of declaring Rs 2,500 per month as Imam honorarium, which,however, was later stayed by a Calcutta High order.
> 
> CPI-Mcentral committee member Mohammad Salim acknowledges the reality, butpoints out, "By all these measures, TMC is actually making theBengal polity communal and BJP is taking advantage of this."
> 
> But ironically an increase of BJP's vote share is something CPI-M may behpoing for this election. Left believes it would take away more of TMC votes. "Electorally, BJP's increased vote share may benefitLeft only. Also in North Bengal, if TMC fields candidates in theCongress strongholds, we may trump the Congress to bag seats," saida senior CPI-M leader.
> BJP's rising vote share in Bengal throws spanner to TMC, Left | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fiji said:


> All



tu thekedaar hai Muslims ka ?

terese puchh ke vote dena padega ab unko ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> *BJP's rising vote share in Bengal throws spanner to TMC, Left*



Everybody try to woo the minorities and in the process is alienating the majority .

And BJP is simply cashing out of it now .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> Everybody try to woo the minorities and in the process is alienating the majority .
> 
> And BJP is simply cashing out of it now .....


Exactly! Minorities are spoiled for choice. too many flag bearers looking after their interest. & seems like majorities are feeling left out.. obviously BJP is the natural choice as they are the only one who talks about majority!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Superstitious Lalu turns to vaastu shastra ahead of LS polls

http://www.firstpost.com/india/supe...vaastu-shastra-ahead-of-ls-polls-1432639.html
http://www.firstpost.com/india/supe...vaastu-shastra-ahead-of-ls-polls-1432639.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Citing silly excuses, Kejriwal refuses to vacate official bunglow*


> Days after Urban Development Ministry asked the Delhi Government to return the Tilak Lane flat allotted to former Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal, the AAP leader has come out with an excuse, saying he would stay at his official residence till his daughter’s examination gets over by May.
> 
> Kejriwal, who resigned as CM, was alloted the three-bedroom C-II/23 flat at Tilak Lane in Lutyens Zone by the Urban Development in January as Delhi Government had made a request for a suitable accommodation in Central Delhi for its Chief Minister.
> 
> Public Works Department of the Delhi Government had sent a letter to Kejriwal asking him to vacate the house with immediate effect as he had already crossed the 15 days deadline till which a Minister can stay in his official residence after demitting the office, sources said.
> 
> Kejriwal had resigned from the Chief Minister’s post on February 14 and ideally should have vacated the house by March 1.
> 
> The PWD sent the letter to Kejriwal after the Urban Development Ministry had sent a notice to the Delhi Government to return C-II/23 flat at Tilak Lane, which had been allotted to Kejriwal while he was in office.
> 
> The PWD had not issued a notice to Kejriwal till March 8, more than a week after the expiry of 15 day grace period, probably fearing that if the same Government comes to power, it may create trouble for the concerned officials.
> 
> After 15 days, Ministers can choose to stay in the official residence for a maximum of six months, but are required to pay rent much higher than market rates.
> 
> In this case where Kejriwal wishes to extend his stay at the present location, he may have to pay 65 times more, which amounts to Rs 2.58 lakh per month.
> Citing silly excuses, Kejriwal refuses to vacate official bunglow | Niti Central



wow.. we got a squatter at Tilak Lane! soon this place will be turned into a caravan park

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> All



modi allready gets a lot of muslim vote in Gujarat election...
Now why Congress begging for hindu votes??

I am just asking cos if you consider your self allah of muslims them I am lord Shiva of hindus.. now answer it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

JanjaWeed said:


> *Citing silly excuses, Kejriwal refuses to vacate official bunglow*
> 
> 
> wow.. we got a squatter at Tilak Lane! soon this place will be turned into a caravan park


 
I wonder what exams she is giving ? Cause all exams including class 10 and 12 boards are over by mid -April !! A PIL should be filed to check if he is paying the market rates for renting this house now that he is overstaying.



onu1886 said:


> I wonder what exams she is giving ? Cause all exams including class 10 and 12 boards are over by mid -April !! A PIL should be filed to check if he is paying the market rates for renting this house now that he is overstaying.


 
*RTI not PIL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

onu1886 said:


> I wonder what exams she is giving ? Cause all exams including class 10 and 12 boards are over by mid -April !! A PIL should be filed to check if he is paying the market rates for renting this house now that he is overstaying.
> *RTI not PIL



Making use of your position to cheat the public and public exchequer of lakhs comes directly under CORRUPTION  

Maybe some AAPtard would like to justify this slippery moral character ...... at least rahul gandhi stays at his own house.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Dissension Comes to Fore in AAP, Cry over PAC's Monopoly*



> It is apparent that dissension in Aam Admi Party (AAP), which took birth on the platform of anti-corruption, is brewing. On 12 March 2014, two senior leaders of AAP - Shazia Illmi and Kumar Vishwas have reportedly voiced their ire over the growing discrimination over the party's ticket distribution for the ensuing LokSabha election and monopoly of a few individuals in exercising powers in the party's key political affairs committee (PAC).
> 
> Illmi is the party's spokesperson and a familiar face of AAP on TV, while Vishwas is contesting from Amethi against Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi. Illmi is said to have been neglected by the party leadership when she asked for a ticket to contest the general election from Delhi. Instead, Illmi was supposedly asked to contest against Congress president Sonia Gandhi from Rae Bareli. However, on the face of it, the duo denied to have any discontent with the party leadership.
> 
> This is not the first time that displeasure has come to the fore in the common man's party. In Lucknow, AAP workers have been protesting against the party for giving ticket to a business man, Khalid Parvez from Moradabad, who owns a number of educational institutions. Khalid's name has been figured in the AAP's first list declared on 19 Februarty 2014. AAP workers' contention is that Khalid has been accused for not remitting a bank loan of ₹12 crore taken from Bank of Baroda.
> 
> It is reported that Vishwas has aired his dissent over AAP's leadership for not fielding party's top leaders against corrupt political leaders. Mainly the duo - Vishwas and Illmi have been said to have expressed their remorse over a few members of the party's PAC calling shots in the party affairs, which is against the party's participatory culture.
> 
> Even Ashok Agrawal, a founding member of AAP and national executive member of AAP, has left the party by accusing it of being run as a "private limited company." Ashok's contention was also that some affluent group of individuals have taken a central place in AAP.
> 
> Fueling to this, the party has organized a fund collection dinner function in posh hotels in Nagpur and Bangalore on 13 March and 15 March 2014, where those AAP supporters who want to dine with Aam Aadmi Party Convenor Aravind Kejriwal will have to pay a minimum donation Rs 10,000 to Rs 25,000.
> 
> But, the top AAP leadership, including Kejriwal, is yet to respond to mitigate the rising dissent in the party.
> 
> Dissension Comes to Fore in AAP, Cry over PAC's Monopoly - International Business Times



Oh well... looks like honeymoon period is well & truly over for AAPturds!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

chak de INDIA said:


> Are you F@cked in your head or wot ?
> 
> *post something worth debating*



Uff Did I hear that from you?? Many of your posts show otherwise..



chak de INDIA said:


> Fakir overtime bhi kar raha ab to





chak de INDIA said:


> David gaya, Show stopper aya . .



LOL Next time try something better...


----------



## onu1886

I'm pretty sure Shazia is going to stick around till Delhi polls .She will quit only if she does'nt get a ticket then.

Feeling sorry for Kumar Vishwas... I can't believe Kejri went to UP and did'nt even bother going to Amethi where a high profile leader of AAP is fighting. Heard that Vishwas is not getting much monetary help either from thier High command .

By the way has that self proclaimed saint of AAP mentioned the Pawars or Chavans at all in Mumbai? Or is he still obsessed with Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

The_Showstopper said:


> Uff Did I hear that from you?? Many of your posts show otherwise..



Yes you heard it from me now get back to your usual spamming. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

onu1886 said:


> I wonder what exams she is giving ? Cause all exams including class 10 and 12 boards are over by mid -April !! A PIL should be filed to check if he is paying the market rates for renting this house now that he is overstaying.
> *RTI not PIL



You are welcome to do that mate.



chak de INDIA said:


> Yes you heard it from me now get back to your usual spamming. . .



Oh thank you


----------



## doublemaster

45'22' said:


> unless you give me credible info,i wont hold some one guilty
> i am not chosing to oppose
> 
> you are alleging many things without any proof just bcoz the party you support says so.............i would rather believe in court decisions ............



*1. Their Guruji says:*

"And then about our family traditions and devotional practices. Whatever be our personal or family deities, we have to conduct its worship with great devotion and keep aglow our holy family traditions. How tragic it is to see these things disappearing nowadays! In the South, at least, we often see the Tulasi Brindavan in front of our houses. As dusk sets in, our mothers light a lamp in front of it. Often we, listen to the sweet sounds of bells in the pooja-griha and witness the devotional worship going on there. But in the North, this has become a rare sight to see. Modernism has verily banished God from our homes.

Modernism is taking the toll of many more of our cherished values of life. A couplet in Jnaneshwari says, A pious man spreads a cover of modesty over his good actions just as a virtuous lady covers her body. It describes the nature of virtuous womanhood. But modern women think that modernism lies in exposing their body more and more to the public gaze. What a fall!

It appears modernism has come to mean, in our country, only blind aping of the West and nothing else. In many of the modern families the children address their mothers as "mummy". Do we know what the word originally conveyed? In Egypt, there are massive cemeteries entombing their old kings. They are called pyramids. The corpses placed inside are called "mummies"! And here we address our living, loving mothers as mummies!""

2. *They opposed Hindu code bill*, which abolished polygomy and basic right to women like inheritance. It was Nehru who fought for this bill more than any other. In other words, RSS fought for Hindu men's right to polygamy, right to subjugate women. Today these are the same bunch of people who is bashing muslims!!! Also, today they are discussing fate of India if Nehru was not there!!! 

3. Recently Bhagawat made comment about rape: It happens only in "India" not "Bharat". Men should work etc. All others defendeded him.

4. Ask what they want as Hindu consitution...They want Many smruti as the consititution. They fought for that through out...! 

5. Golwalkar also led the Sangh in opposing the Hindu Code Bill (which was the first, and incomplete, step towards giving Hindu women equal rights to men), claiming that g*ranting of rights to women would “cause great psychological upheaval” to men and “lead to mental disease and distress”
AIPWA (एपवा): RSS’ Views on Women

They are too confused people, Once side they are bashing muslims for having similar view and another side they want these implemented. But now they are not even have the guts to discuss this in public. *


----------



## kurup

*Jethmalani: Bhushan admitted to me that AAP is Congress ‘B-Team’*

Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/india/jeth...ss-b-team-1431335.html?utm_source=ref_article

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## doublemaster

JAT BALWAN said:


> modi allready gets a lot of muslim vote in Gujarat election...
> Now why Congress begging for hindu votes??
> 
> I am just asking cos if you consider your self allah of muslims them I am lord Shiva of hindus.. now answer it



As i know, Vote share of Modi and pre-modi is almost same. This means that neither modi wave is getting any special vote in Gujarat nor prove that muslims vote BJP.


----------



## JanjaWeed

onu1886 said:


> I'm pretty sure Shazia is going to stick around till Delhi polls .She will quit only if she does'nt get a ticket then.
> 
> Feeling sorry for Kumar Vishwas... *I can't believe Kejri went to UP and did'nt even bother going to Amethi where a high profile leader of AAP is fighting. Heard that Vishwas is not getting much monetary help either from thier High command .
> 
> By the way has that self proclaimed saint of AAP mentioned the Pawars or Chavans at all in Mumbai?* Or is he still obsessed with Modi?



That's the whole point. You can't expect Kejri to campaign against Gandhis or... pick on tainted Congressis! Afterall he is only allowed to do what is prescribed by his handlers!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Guynextdoor2

onu1886 said:


> I wonder what exams she is giving ? Cause all exams including class 10 and 12 boards are over by mid -April !! A PIL should be filed to check if he is paying the market rates for renting this house now that he is overstaying.
> 
> 
> 
> *RTI not PIL



JEE


----------



## 45'22'

doublemaster said:


> *1. Their Guruji says:*
> 
> "And then about our family traditions and devotional practices. Whatever be our personal or family deities, we have to conduct its worship with great devotion and keep aglow our holy family traditions. How tragic it is to see these things disappearing nowadays! In the South, at least, we often see the Tulasi Brindavan in front of our houses. As dusk sets in, our mothers light a lamp in front of it. Often we, listen to the sweet sounds of bells in the pooja-griha and witness the devotional worship going on there. But in the North, this has become a rare sight to see. Modernism has verily banished God from our homes.
> 
> Modernism is taking the toll of many more of our cherished values of life. A couplet in Jnaneshwari says, A pious man spreads a cover of modesty over his good actions just as a virtuous lady covers her body. It describes the nature of virtuous womanhood. But modern women think that modernism lies in exposing their body more and more to the public gaze. What a fall!
> 
> It appears modernism has come to mean, in our country, only blind aping of the West and nothing else. In many of the modern families the children address their mothers as "mummy". Do we know what the word originally conveyed? In Egypt, there are massive cemeteries entombing their old kings. They are called pyramids. The corpses placed inside are called "mummies"! And here we address our living, loving mothers as mummies!""
> 
> 2. *They opposed Hindu code bill*, which abolished polygomy and basic right to women like inheritance. It was Nehru who fought for this bill more than any other. In other words, RSS fought for Hindu men's right to polygamy, right to subjugate women. Today these are the same bunch of people who is bashing muslims!!! Also, today they are discussing fate of India if Nehru was not there!!!
> 
> 3. Recently Bhagawat made comment about rape: It happens only in "India" not "Bharat". Men should work etc. All others defendeded him.
> 
> 4. Ask what they want as Hindu consitution...They want Many smruti as the consititution. They fought for that through out...!
> 
> 5. Golwalkar also led the Sangh in opposing the Hindu Code Bill (which was the first, and incomplete, step towards giving Hindu women equal rights to men), claiming that g*ranting of rights to women would “cause great psychological upheaval” to men and “lead to mental disease and distress”
> AIPWA (एपवा): RSS’ Views on Women
> 
> They are too confused people, Once side they are bashing muslims for having similar view and another side they want these implemented. But now they are not even have the guts to discuss this in public. *


you are quoting RSS here and believe me i am not a fan of those morons.......
the reason i support BJP are
i am fed up with congress,with their slow development,with their dynasty politics,with their religious propaganda.......
its time for change and i have 2 options-BJP led NDA or congress backed AAP
i might have voted for AAP but the way recent events took place,AAP wont be a gud choice
they dont have the infra structure,they are behaving like anarchists,they are lying to the public,making false promises

i am left with third front and bjp
third front as you know isnt going to provide a stable govt at the centre and i also dont want to see a gunda like mulayam singh or an idiot like mamta to rule the country

i am left with bjp
keeping into mind the last bjp led govt rules the country,i dont have any problem supporting them
i dont believe in those so called secularism chants...........
for the record,there were no riots in guj since 2002

and if i am not satisfied with the bjp led govt. next time i will vote for some other party........

and dont tell me since RSS said this,Modi is going to do this
he hasnt implemented any RSS propaganda in his state
for argument sake you can say that he is a member of RSS so so
but that is not going to help

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

Guynextdoor2 said:


> JEE


 
Why only JEE? He can go on staying till VIT , Manipal exams ..... 1st semester exams...2nd sem and on and on. After all he is *HONEST* right? Unka to har gunaah maaf...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*Modi to contest LS election from one seat in Gujarat: BJP*

AHMEDABAD: Gujarat BJP on Thursday announced that chief minister Narendra Modi will contest elections from one seat in the state, _without ruling out the possibility that he may fight on a second seat from Uttar Pradesh_.

"I can definitely say that Modiji will fight elections from one seat in Gujarat," state BJP general secretary Vijay Rupani told reporters here.

"There has been a clamour to invite Narendra Modi to fight elections from four main cities of the state — Ahmedabad, Rajkot, Vadodara and Surat. Our party workers wish that he should contest from Gujarat," Rupani said.

"Our (state BJP) parliamentary board had met over the last four days in which it was finalised that Modi would contest from one seat in Gujarat," he said, adding that the decision on which seat he will contest is yet to be taken.

When asked if Modi will also contest from Varanasi in Uttar Pradesh, the BJP leader said, "I do not know anything about that seat, but it will be decided by our central parliamentary board."

There has been lot of confusion on from which seat Modi will enter the poll fray.

The BJP's prime ministerial candidate is at present in Delhi to attend the meetings of central parliamentary board and central election committee.

However, state party leaders said that candidates for Gujarat seats will not be discussed in those meetings today.

To a question on whether party veteran L K Advani will be contesting from Gandhinagar, from where he holds the seat for five terms, Rupani said, "The central parliamentary board will decide about it."

"We have not finalised panel of names for the Lok Sabha seats in the first round of meeting of parliamentary board. We will sit again after Holi festival to do that," he said.

BJP Gujarat unit's parliamentary board had met on Sunday, Tuesday and Wednesday at the residence of Modi, in his presence.

"Our (state) parliamentary board is likely to meet again to finalize the names of panels of candidates for the 26 Lok Sabha seats," state BJP spokesperson Harsad Patel said.

Modi to contest LS election from one seat in Gujarat: BJP - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fiji

In Gujarat, Rahul Gandhi attacks Narendra Modi: Behaves arrogantly like Hitler | The Indian Express


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Unruly AAP workers break metal detectors at Churchgate 

There was chaos at the Churchgate station in Mumbai on Wednesday after Aam Aadmi Party chief Arvind Kejriwal decided to take the local train. AAP supporters have reportedly damaged metal detectors at the Churchgate station.
While many commuters complained of inconvenience, the AAP workers said that the metal workers were not working. 

But even as Kejriwal took the local train, he took it in a not so 'aam aadmi' way. It was a special local train arranged only for him and was empty.

Kejriwal took an autorickshaw ride from the airport to the Andheri station to board a local train for Churchgate. 

He will hold two road shows later in the day. The AAP will also hold an internal party meeting at noon. 

The Mumbai Police, gearing up for the mega AAP show, has provided Kejriwal Z category security. Government Railways Police is taking responsibility for Kejriwal's security as he takes the local train. 

An estimated 150 policemen and three ACPs have been stationed in South Mumbai. 




onu1886 said:


> I'm pretty sure Shazia is going to stick around till Delhi polls .She will quit only if she does'nt get a ticket then.
> 
> Feeling sorry for Kumar Vishwas... I can't believe Kejri went to UP and did'nt even bother going to Amethi where a high profile leader of AAP is fighting. Heard that Vishwas is not getting much monetary help either from thier High command .
> 
> By the way has that self proclaimed saint of AAP mentioned the Pawars or Chavans at all in Mumbai? Or is he still obsessed with Modi?




How coulod he go? Afterall Kejriwal fights elections with Congress funding

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress helping BJP in Goa: NCP leader*



> Panaji, March 13 (IANS) The Congress's keenness to reportedly end the 12-year alliance with the Nationalist Congress Party in Goa will help the BJP win the state's two Lok Sabha seats, an NCP leader said Thursday.
> 
> After jointly contesting two Lok Sabha elections on the trot, the Congress-NCP alliance is almost over. Goa will go to the polls April 12.
> 
> Both parties have already drawn up a shortlist of candidates for the North Goa and South Goa seats and are expected to make formal announcements this week.
> 
> With the alliance now virtually buried, NCP president Nilkant Halarnkar accused the Congress of brinkmanship.
> 
> "It does not pay to be arrogant. Our main opponent is the BJP. By not agreeing to an alliance, the Congress is helping the BJP win," he said.
> 
> Congress has reportedly named former chief ministers Francisco Sardinha for the South Goa seat and Ravi Naik for the North Goa seat.
> 
> For the NCP, Halarnkar is expected to be selected as the North Goa candidate, while Yuri Alemao, son of a former Congress minister, is likely to contest from South Goa.
> Congress helping BJP in Goa: NCP leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

How an AAPtard justifies vandalism in Mumbai

Arvind Kejriwal in Mumbai: Breaking free at Churchgate the Aam Aadmi way | Latest Stories & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

Soumitra said:


> How an AAPtard justifies vandalism in Mumbai
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal in Mumbai: Breaking free at Churchgate the Aam Aadmi way | Latest Stories & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com


its a fake newss


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress leaders reluctant to face polls?*



> Amid growing gloom in the ruling Congress camp ahead of Lok Sabha poll, former Union Minister KV Thangkabalu on Thursday decided not to contest the Lok Sabha election, topping a string of senior party leaders who are said to be reluctant to face the polls fearing defeat.
> 
> Thangkabalu, a former PCC president, is the second prominent leader after Union Shipping Minister GK Vasan, who also hails from Tamil Nadu, to openly opt out of the poll race after the Congress party was isolated in the state with no one willing to get into an alliance with it.
> 
> As the party’s Central Election Committee meets in Delhi to finalise candidates, there have been reports that Finance Minister P Chidambaram, Information and Broadcasting Minister Manish Tewari, Corporate Affairs Minister Sachin Pilot and Punjab Congress President Pratap Singh Bajwa have expressed their disinclination to fight the election.
> 
> None of the leaders have made any comments on these reports.
> 
> The leaders’ reluctance is said to be on the basis of pre-poll projections forecasting a bad time for the party in many of the states, especially Tamil Nadu, Rajasthan and Punjab from where these leaders hail.
> 
> In the case of Sivaganga constituency in Tamil Nadu, Union Minister of State for Commerce Sudarsana Natchiappan has reportedly thrown his hat in the ring seeking the seat for himself if Chidambaram is not contesting.
> 
> As a Congress candidate, Natchiappan had defeated Chidambaram in the 1999 elections and made way for the Finance Minister in 2004 at the intervention of the party high command.
> 
> Tewari, who was elected from Ludhiana, is reportedly eyeing Chandigarh which is now represented by former minister Pawan Kumar Bansal, against whose nephew the CBI has framed charges in a railway scam. Bansal had to quit the Ministry last year in the wake of the scam.
> 
> Congress leaders reluctant to face polls? | Niti Central



lol.. another one chickens out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*Jaya says ‘anti-farmer’ Congress ought to be taught a lesson*

Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/india/jaya...-a-lesson-1433061.html?utm_source=ref_article

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

​‘Sad’ if Modi becomes PM, Tigmanshu Dhulia says - The Times of India

No Modi 'wave' in the country, says Kejriwal | Business Standard


----------



## The_Showstopper

onu1886 said:


> I'm pretty sure Shazia is going to stick around till Delhi polls .She will quit only if she does'nt get a ticket then.
> 
> Feeling sorry for Kumar Vishwas... I can't believe Kejri went to UP and did'nt even bother going to Amethi where a high profile leader of AAP is fighting. *Heard that Vishwas is not getting much monetary help either from thier High command *.
> 
> By the way has that self proclaimed saint of AAP mentioned the Pawars or Chavans at all in Mumbai? Or is he still obsessed with Modi?



Don't post things based on hearsay. If you have evidence to support your claim then please feel free to post in here...


----------



## Soumitra

fiji said:


> its a fake newss



Hey bot where did I say it is a news? It is a blog by an Aaptard to justify the breaking of metal detectors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

*IPL in UAE a trap set by Shinde to catch Dawood Ibrahim*







*Name is Shinde, Sushilkumar Shinde.*

**

IPL in UAE a trap set by Shinde to catch Dawood Ibrahim | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> *IPL in UAE a trap set by Shinde to catch Dawood Ibrahim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name is Shinde, Sushilkumar Shinde.*
> 
> **
> 
> IPL in UAE a trap set by Shinde to catch Dawood Ibrahim | Faking News


Oh yes! then Shinde can say... I told you so.....

Could be a major coup just before the elections...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fiji

Soumitra said:


> Hey bot where did I say it is a news? It is a blog by an Aaptard to justify the breaking of metal detectors


noo the whole news was fake that AAP volunteers created havoc in mumbai......even if they do, it is still less compared to what drunk bjp goons doo 

fasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasdafsaf


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> How an AAPtard justifies vandalism in Mumbai
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal in Mumbai: Breaking free at Churchgate the Aam Aadmi way | Latest Stories & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com



This guy was probably wrong in justifying this though was done unintentionally but what do you have to say about the n number of vandalism acts (mostly intentional) of BJP foot soldiers....


----------



## Soumitra

fiji said:


> noo the whole news was fake that AAP volunteers created havoc in mumbai......even if they do, it is still less compared to what drunk bjp goons doo
> 
> fasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasdafsaf



Did you see the news yesterday?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Ahead of polls, Chidambaram want to retreat, but no escape!*



> All is not well at Sathiyamoorthi Bhavan - the Congress office in Chennai - with most senior leaders opting out of the Lok sabha polls.
> 
> 
> Finance Minister P. Chidambaram's Sivaganga constituency has turned out to be the most controversial one.
> 
> The Finance Minister, who has held onto the constituency since 1984 (except for 1999) wants his son Karthi to contest from there.
> 
> Sources said that being a senior leader, Chidambaram is not for losing from the constituency with a poor margin. Anti-incumbency, lack of allies, the Congress' stand on Sri Lankan Tamils and the fishermen's issue has put the party on the back foot.
> 
> In fact, Chidambaram's victory in 2009 was challenged by the AIADMK candidate.
> 
> Chidambaram is keen on a Rajya Sabha seat, said sources. However, Congress president Sonia Gandhi and vice-president Rahul Gandhi have shot down the request urging Chidambaram to contest from Sivaganga.
> 
> Meanwhile, Union Minister of State for Commerce and Industries Sudarshana Natchiappan has thrown his hat into the ring seeking a ticket from Sivaganga for his son Jaisimha putting Chidambaram in a tight spot.
> 
> Natchiappan won on a Congress ticket from Sivaganga in 1999 contesting against Chidambaram who was then with the breakaway Tamil Maanila Congress. Since then, Natchiappan has been keen on the Sivaganga seat, putting Chidambaram in a dilemma.
> 
> It's not just Chidambaram but other leaders from Tamil Nadu Congress too want to avoid the Lok Sabha.
> 
> Former Tamil Nadu Congress committee president Thangkbalu has refused to contest from his home turf Salem. Similarly, former environment minister Jayanthi Natarajan was offered Sreeperumbdur which she has not accepted.
> 
> Shipping Minister G.K. Vasan openly told reporters some days back that he wanted to concentrate on campaigning and not contest the elections.
> 
> Jayanthi, Vasan and Natchiappan are presently Rajya Sabha members. But the Congress, which has been deserted in the state, is struggling to field known faces.
> 
> "People are angry at us. All the parties are attacking us. It's embarrassing for senior leaders to lose with thin margin," said a Congress leader in Tamil Nadu.
> 
> This Lok Sabha election looks like a multi-cornered fight in Tamil Nadu which could push the Congress to a corner without a Dravidian ally.
> Ahead of polls, Congress leaders want to retreat : Tamil Nadu, News - India Today



Sad state of affairs....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

Soumitra said:


> Did you see the news yesterday?


if the stupid cameraman will stand in between the volunteers this will only happen

stop whining plzz


----------



## The_Showstopper

onu1886 said:


> I'm pretty sure Shazia is going to stick around till Delhi polls .She will quit only if she does'nt get a ticket then.
> 
> Feeling sorry for Kumar Vishwas... I can't believe Kejri went to UP and did'nt even bother going to Amethi where a high profile leader of AAP is fighting. *Heard that Vishwas is not getting much monetary help either from thier High command *.
> 
> By the way has that self proclaimed saint of AAP mentioned the Pawars or Chavans at all in Mumbai? Or is he still obsessed with Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

AAP is just like their BAAP, posting propaganda pictures from facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

Never underestimate the power of a common man Mr modi


----------



## Guynextdoor2

onu1886 said:


> Why only JEE? He can go on staying till VIT , Manipal exams ..... 1st semester exams...2nd sem and on and on. After all he is *HONEST* right? Unka to har gunaah maaf...



There is a govt. provision to pay rent at market rates for a few months (which he is going to pay). His staying on is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

kbd-raaf said:


> AAP is just like their BAAP, posting propaganda pictures from facebook.


BAAP will eventually teach lessons to sons bjp and congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

fiji said:


> Never underestimate the power of a common man Mr modi


It's PAAP underestimating the intelligence of common man.


----------



## fiji

ThinkLogically said:


> It's PAAP underestimating the intelligence of common man.


brainwashed hindutatva fanatics are not intelligent 

If Arvind Kejriwal takes
Flight - Not Aam Aadmi
Auto - For Media Attention 
Train - Chaos 
Road - Traffic 

Ye Public Hai Bhai, Sab Janti Hai !! ‪#‎Vote4AAP‬


----------



## ThinkLogically

fiji said:


> BAAP will eventually teach lessons to sons bjp and congress


chottu, you have even failed the kinder garden exam. First complete the kinder garden course for a year at least.


----------



## fiji

ThinkLogically said:


> chottu, you have even failed the kinder garden exam. First complete the kinder garden course for a year at least.



the douche you support is not even educated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

fiji said:


> brainwashed hindutatva fanatics are not intelligent
> 
> If Arvind Kejriwal takes
> Flight - Not Aam Aadmi
> Auto - For Media Attention
> Train - Chaos
> Road - Traffic
> 
> Ye Public Hai Bhai, Sab Janti Hai !! ‪#‎Vote4AAP‬



Firstly, what are the metrics that define an Aam Aadmi? 'Who' exactly is an aam aadmi? Surely, an ex-CM cannot be considered an aam Aadmi, innit?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ThinkLogically

fiji said:


> brainwashed hindutatva fanatics are not intelligent
> 
> If Arvind Kejriwal takes
> Flight - Not Aam Aadmi
> Auto - For Media Attention
> Train - Chaos
> Road - Traffic
> 
> Ye Public Hai Bhai, Sab Janti Hai !! ‪#‎Vote4AAP‬


If PAAP is so brainful then why kujiliji could not complete a year in kinder garden.



fiji said:


> the douche you support is not even educated
> 
> View attachment 21030


but he won for the 3rd time

your kujili is just a foot dust of our iron man


----------



## jbond197

fiji said:


> after modi


Why?? Has he got MODIfied into MODI stalker?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

In college Tamil AAP is the word used for the stick on the term "shoving up in ones a$$".

AAP has truly lived to its name for Delhi walas.


----------



## Soumitra

fiji said:


> brainwashed hindutatva fanatics are not intelligent
> 
> If Arvind Kejriwal takes
> Flight - Not Aam Aadmi
> Auto - For Media Attention
> Train - Chaos
> Road - Traffic
> 
> Ye Public Hai Bhai, Sab Janti Hai !! ‪#‎Vote4AAP‬



A real Aam Aadmi does take a train, auto, bus and also flights but they do not invite hundreds of Media to cover this or thousands of their supporters to create a chaos so that it disrupts other Aam Aadmis.

If Kejriwal wanted he could have travelled incognito and experienced the real deal of the Aam Aadmi and not make it a media tamasha


----------



## Tridibans

fiji said:


> Never underestimate the power of a common man Mr modi


 
Haan haan..... people of Gujarat, MP, Rajasthan, Chhatisgarh, Punjab, Goa (and pretty soon all of India) all are from mars. Common man to hai hi nahi in states me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

Kejriwal has proven to run away from responsibilities... he is nothing but an opportunist. Except for his dharnas... which never had a logical ending, he... his party never contributed anything meaningful to the nation. He is only misleading the nation with his false promises... and using corruption as his agenda. He is untrustworthy!


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Pics from AAP - Mumbai rally* 








kbd-raaf said:


> AAP is just like their BAAP, posting propaganda pictures from facebook.



So why don't you prove those propaganda pics wrong?



Indischer said:


> Firstly, what are the metrics that define an Aam Aadmi? 'Who' exactly is an aam aadmi? Surely, an ex-CM cannot be considered an aam Aadmi, innit?



Is Modi an Aam Aadmi in your opinion? At least his twitter handle claims so

Source: Narendra Modi (narendramodi) on Twitter


----------



## jbond197

Tridibans said:


> Haan haan..... people of Gujarat, MP, Rajasthan, Chhatisgarh, Punjab, Goa (and pretty soon all of India) all are from mars. Common man to hai hi nahi in states me


Yeah jitne jhaaduman follower yahan fudak rahe he in yeh sab election ke baad yahaan se Jupiter ki escape velocity se bhagenge apne rahul baba ke saath.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

NDTV Opinion Poll: Comeback after Assembly polls disaster? BJP way ahead in Karnataka NDTV Opinion poll Twitter / ndtv: NDTV Opinion Poll: Comeback ..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## jbond197

Its a challenge to AAP party, Kejriwal and its recent AAP convert congress backstabbing opportunist followers. Answer the questions raised by AAP founder member Ashwini Upadhyay..

AAP Founder Member @AkuAdv Questions Kejriwal (with tweets) · surnell · Storify

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

*Kiran Bedi being given ticket from New Delhi against Ashish Khaitan by BJP.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> *Kiran Bedi being given ticket from New Delhi against Ashish Khaitan by BJP.*



Nair Saab... that's a great news. Do we have any link to that effect?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Nair saab said:


> *Kiran Bedi being given ticket from New Delhi against Ashish Khaitan by BJP.*


Oye balley balley balley!! This will change equations in Delhi! Kiran bedi got very high reputation in Delhi. She is role model of many.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Hey have any of you read Madhu Kishwar's tweets? She has been going on and on about some sabotage being done by the Jaitley camp and Sushma camp in UP and also Jammu to try and limit bjp to less than 200 for obvious reasons. I know she sounds crazy but she is sometimes bang on target. Think any of this is true? I'm a huge fan of Jaitley so I'm really disappointed.


----------



## fiji

hi guys

plz dont vote for blood thirsty dictator modi and his party


----------



## jiki

Parul said:


> @Ayush @Srinivas @KRAIT I had emailed you on Sunday and told you she is going to get BJP ticket.



is their list out, i dont think so, dat i support namo guy in FB posting it but no news cnl have confirmed it till now..


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Nair Saab... that's a great news. Do we have any link to that effect?


Not yet... just this...

news in some channels ... But I have heard that News is confirmed ... V.K would be from Rajashthan ... Not confirmed tho...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

@Nair saab tussi cha Gaye..bas yaar news confirm kar do..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

BJP ashamed again, Karnataka leaders caught in naked dance party - News Oneindia

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 

Bharti Junta Party , horny again?


----------



## kbd-raaf

fiji said:


> hi guys
> 
> plz dont vote for blood thirsty dictator modi and his party



Okay I won't. Only cos I'm not an Indian citizen.


----------



## Indischer

The_Showstopper said:


> Is Modi an Aam Aadmi in your opinion? At least his twitter handle claims so
> 
> Source: Narendra Modi (narendramodi) on Twitter



 He obviously isn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Trouble in alliance with Congress, TRS turns to BJP*



> The talks between Congress and TRS over an alliance have run into trouble and the regional party of Telangana has now opened a channel of communication with BJP for a possible tie-up.
> 
> The talks between TRS and Congress have got into difficulties over the number of seats each will contest in the newly-formed Telangana state, particularly for the 119-member Assembly, sources said. TRS is demanding a bigger chunk of seats than Congress, an issue that has led to sharp differences between them, they said but did not specify how many the regional party wants.
> 
> “As of now, we are not holding any formal talks with Congress or bargaining over seat sharing. We would need the adequate number of seats from the Congress that would help us to form the Government,” a TRS leader stated.
> 
> In the meanwhile, TRS has opened a channel of communication with BJP for an alliance. “Our informal talks began after we rejected the demand for a merger with Congress,” the party leader said. The TRS is of the view that it might require the support of BJP if the party comes to power at the Centre. To justify its reaching out to BJP, the TRS leaders point out that the party had helped the passage of the Telangana Bill in Parliament.
> 
> “We are of the view that BJP is likely to form the next Government in Delhi. Under such circumstances we would need their support for the development of Telangana,” the sources claimed.
> 
> The development comes as a huge blow for Congress, which was hoping for the merger of TRS with it, though the regional outfit had refused the demand due to stiff opposition from party leaders.
> 
> Interestingly, AICC general secretary, in-charge of Andhra Pradesh affairs, Digvijay Singh reached Hyderabad today on a three-day visit to launch an exercise for selecting party candidates for the ensuing elections to Lok Sabha and state Assembly.
> 
> Quote of Paint | The Indian Express



lol.. if this turns out to be true, it's going to be a real KLPD moment for Congress! 

@Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Parul @jha @kurup @jbond197 @DRAY @CorporateAffairs

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Prometheus

Jayanth Sinha, son of Yashwant to contest LS Elections for BJP from Hazaribagh, Jharkhand"

i think it makes it a dynasty 

OMG ............BJP is following congress now


----------



## jiki

guys therejust the announcement of 25 seats of BIHAR satrughan shina name not there from patna means it reserved


----------



## Prometheus

Gul Panag..........the leader of AAPtards from Punjab is given ticket from Chandigarh ................


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> Jayanth Sinha, son of Yashwant to contest LS Elections for BJP from Hazaribagh, Jharkhand"
> 
> i think it makes it a dynasty
> 
> OMG ............BJP is following congress now


Dynasties are of kings like Gupta dynasty, Maurya dynasty. All were named after the ruling king. Have you heard of dynasty of any sipahi, wazir, sipahasalar? So the basic difference is - Gandhis are the king of Congress whereas Yashwant Sinha a sipahi or at best wazir!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

ThinkLogically said:


> In college Tamil AAP is the word used for the stick on the term "shoving up in ones a$$".
> 
> AAP has truly lived to its name for Delhi walas.



Vachittanda AAp ....


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> Gul Panag..........the leader of AAPtards from Punjab is given ticket from Chandigarh ................


And she wants Namo for PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kbd-raaf

jbond197 said:


> And she wants Namo for PM.



Apparently she was being 'sarcastic'


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> Apparently she was being 'sarcastic'


She said that in 2012 and AAP after getting no one to fight in Chandigarh forced her father to covert her into Jhadu wielding AAPtard!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Honestly though, this has to be the first time in any election worlwide where the principal oppositions campaign is being attacked by other opposing parties instead of the main ruling party #AAPwave

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Leaders flock BJP hoping for a secure political future *


> Lucknow: The pre-poll crossing-over of politicians—a routine activity before any election—has gathered momentum in Uttar Pradesh even as major political parties race against time to declare their candidates for the 80 Lok Sabha seats in the state. The movement, so far, appears one-sided as politicians from almost all other parties are flocking to the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP). This is understandable in view of most pre-poll surveys and field reports suggesting that that the BJP-led NDA has an edge over the Congress-led UPA in most states.
> 
> The movement, so far, appears one-sided as politicians from almost all other parties are flocking to the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP). This is understandable in view of most pre-poll surveys and field reports suggesting that that the BJP-led NDA has an edge over the Congress-led UPA in most states.
> 
> For the BJP, it is not surprising as its state spokesman puts it. “There are many people in both Samajwadi Party and Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) who are in touch with our party leaders. But their joining depends upon consensus in our party over the move," says Vijay Bahadur Pathak, state BJP spokesman. While it is certain that former Congress MP Jagdambika Pal is most likely to join the BJP in a day or two, sources in BJP say he might be given the party ticket from Domariaganj. "It is almost decided at the top level," says a senior party leader. Pal had quit the Congress last week.
> 
> Another state politician whose entry into the BJP is considered certain is Anupriya Patel, who heads the Apna Dal. She is the daughter Sone Lal Patel, who founded that party. It was part of an alliance just before the 2012 state Assembly elections that comprised Apna Dal, Peace Party and Qaumi Ekta Dal. But the alliance collapsed soon thereafter. "Patel wields considerable influence among the Kurmi community and will prove beneficial for the BJP," said the BJP leader.
> 
> It all began several months ago with the desire of former chief minister Kalyan Singh to return to the BJP fold. He was slated to join the party as early as November last year but the joining was delayed for months. He finally took BJP’s membership on the stage from where Narendra Modi addressed a rally in Lucknow on 2 March. It is reported that he might be named party’s candidate from Etah.
> 
> Others who have joined the BJP include Kirti Vardhan Singh, former MP from Gonda who was earlier given the SP ticket from the same seat but later quit the party and is likely to be named the BJP candidate from the same seat. In retaliation, Chief Minister Akhilesh Yadav dropped Kirti Vardhan’s father Anand Singh, who was agriculture minister, from the cabinet, and also expelled him from the party.
> 
> Incidentally, the SP candidate and sitting MP from Kaiserganj, Brij Bhushan Sharan Singh, had also expressed his unwillingness to contest on party ticket and returned it, and later joined it. His son Prateek Bhushan has already joined BJP.
> 
> The latest to return the SP election nomination is the stand-up comedian Raju Srivastava, who was named SP candidate from Kanpur one year ago and had been campaigning in Kanpur with banners, posters and street corner meetings. Srivastava told the media that there was "no base of the party in Kanpur", yet he took this responsibility with positivity but non-cooperation from the SP workers in the constituency made him return the party ticket. The SP, on the other hand, claims that Srivastava was not paying “enough attention” to his constituency and campaigning and therefore the party had withdrawn the ticket from him.
> 
> SP has chosen its veteran trader leader Surendra Mohan Agrawal. "Most SP workers in Kanpur knew for long that it would finally be Agrawal who would contest from Kanpur, and Raju was only a time-pass,” says Sanjiv Sharma, a public relations professional from Kanpur who keeps in close touch with political parties.
> 
> Even the BSP has its share of bigwigs crossing over to the BJP. The latest could be Allahabad MLA Nand Gopal Nandi and his wife Abhilasha, mayor of Allahabad. Both have been expelled from the BSP for their alleged affinity to the BJP and it is expected that both might join the BJP and Nandi may even get the party nomination from Allahabad. Nandi had joined the BSP a few months ahead of the 2007 Assembly election and had defeated BJP’s Keshri Nath Tripathi and Rita Bahuguna Joshi of the Congress from Allahabad (South). He had later been made a cabinet minister by then chief minister Mayawati, but after being seriously injured in a bomb attack in 2010 was bedridden for months. In the 2012 assembly elections he lost to Samajwadi Party.
> 
> The most unexpected movement was of former SP leader Amar Singh and former MP Jaya Prada into the Ajit Singh-led Rashtriya Lok Dal. The duo had been estranged from the SP for years and recent reports suggested that Jaya Prada was keen to join Congress along with Singh. "While the party was okay with her, there were reservations over Singh’s entry. They apparently settled for the second best," says a UPCC leader in Lucknow.
> 
> While Singh has been named the RLD candidate from Fatehpur Sikri, Jaya Prada will contest from Bijnore. RLD leaders are quite confident that the high-profile entry will change the political equation in the region where the party faces uncertainty in the aftermath of the Muzaffarnagar riots. This year, the RLD is going to contest on eight seats in alliance with the Congress.
> 
> "Most such movements are by politicians who are not sure of their victory from their party and seek better fortunes in the party which seems to be riding the wave of popularity," says Ravindra Jaiswal, a veteran political observer. Caste considerations on the part of all political parties also play a role in these defections as is the case with Kalyan Singh, Jagdambika Pal, Anupriya Patel, Udit Raj, he says, adding that more such movements are likely as the parties give a finishing touch to their candidate lists.
> 
> Similar movements had started from the BSP to other parties just prior to the February-March 2012 Assembly election also. At that time, the voter sentiment was perceived to be against the BSP but most of the defections had taken place towards the BJP. These included former ministers in the Mayawati regime Badshah Singh, Babu Singh Kushwaha, Daddan Mishra and Avadhesh Verma. Following uproar in BJP over the induction of NRHM scam tainted Kushwaha, his entry was stalled. Kushwaha is still in jail.
> 
> A similar uproar had risen in SP also when Badaun strongman DP Yadav, was being re-inducted into the SP, but then Akhilesh Yadav had put his foot down and Yadav was denied entry into SP.
> 
> Others who did get into the SP included former UP Assembly Speaker Dhani Ram Varma, and the father-son duo, Naresh Agarwal and son Nitin Agarwal - both with BSP till then.
> 
> Leaders flock BJP hoping for a secure political future | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

jbond197 said:


> She said that in 2012 and AAP after getting no one to fight in Chandigarh forced her father to covert her into Jhadu wielding AAPtard!!


She said something about NaMo being PM 42 days ago in late Jan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> *Pics from AAP - Mumbai rally*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why don't you prove those propaganda pics wrong?











HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Prometheus said:


> Gul Panag..........the leader of AAPtards from Punjab is given ticket from Chandigarh ................



She is daughter of HS panag ,dynasty ,no? 

AAP is just like congress with congress like slogans of '_aam admi_' and old socialist agenda

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onu1886

JanjaWeed said:


> *Trouble in alliance with Congress, TRS turns to BJP*
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. if this turns out to be true, it's going to be a real KLPD moment for Congress!
> 
> @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Parul @jha @kurup @jbond197 @DRAY @CorporateAffairs


Bjp tying up with trs in telangana and tdp in seemandhra ? Too messy....no way is tdp going to agree. Better to go with tdp in whole of ap region.


----------



## GreenFoe

Every P-AAP candidate should look what Mahishasur ke teesre avatar Khujli sir said here 






Candidates doesn't matter,CM/PM does .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

People are saying that by nominating Poonam Mahajan from Mumbai N-W , BJP has just handed this seat to Cong on a platter . Whatsay guys?


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> People are saying that by nominating Poonam Mahajan from Mumbai N-W , BJP has just handed this seat to Cong on a platter . Whatsay guys?



Don't believe much on twitter/WA intelligentsia , Dr pravin patil of 5fortythree is much better ,he will give you the picture in some time .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JAT BALWAN

My people are waiting the nomination of V.K. Singh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

First they said we are mainly against corruption,Congress
Then they we are against both congress and BJP
Then they aligned with congress
Then they said our main fight is against BJP,communalism



*Remember*:In India Secularism is the last refuge of scoundrels .


----------



## onu1886

GreenFoe said:


> Don't believe much on twitter/WA intelligentsia , Dr pravin patil of 5fortythree is much better ,he will give you the picture in some time .


I try not to , but I can't imagine how Poonam Mahajan is going to defeat priya dutt from there. @Parul you said that entire list except UP and Delhi will be declared today....Did'nt happen .


----------



## fiji

Mumbai: Kejriwal gets window seat in local train, commuters struggle - Hindustan Times

heights of paid media


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> *Trouble in alliance with Congress, TRS turns to BJP*
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. if this turns out to be true, it's going to be a real KLPD moment for Congress!
> 
> @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Parul @jha @kurup @jbond197 @DRAY @CorporateAffairs



I had predicted this much earlier.. 2-3 months back.. BJP gained a lot from Andhra split while Congress lost a lot.

@Guynextdoor2 ... Le bhai.. News confirm ho gayi.. 

I should consider a career change now.. Politics seems much more lucrative and rewarding for me..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

onu1886 said:


> I try not to , but I can't imagine how Poonam Mahajan is going to defeat priya dutt from there. @Parul you said that entire list except UP and Delhi will be declared today...*.Did'nt happen* .



What BJP spokesperson told to news channel, I mentioned that in my Post. If they didn't announce today, then they can do it tomorrow. Moreover, there are suppose to meet on 15th again to discuss on UP and Delhi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> I had predicted this much earlier.. 2-3 months back.. BJP gained a lot from Andhra split while Congress lost a lot.
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 ... Le bhai.. News confirm ho gayi..
> 
> I should consider a career change now.. Politics seems much more lucrative and rewarding for me..


Yeah become a king maker now..


----------



## jha

jiki said:


> guys therejust the announcement of 25 seats of BIHAR satrughan shina name not there from patna means it reserved



He was loosing from Patna.. A real @$$hole who still lives in 70's and 80's... Did nothing for his constituency and was reluctant to even visit. Good that he did not get ticket..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> I had predicted this much earlier.. 2-3 months back.. BJP gained a lot from Andhra split while Congress lost a lot.
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 ... Le bhai.. News confirm ho gayi..
> 
> I should consider a career change now.. Politics seems much more lucrative and rewarding for me..



Bjp may not have major gains in even telangana but for long term its the only opposition to TRS .

That's why BJP even after getting nothing allowed formation .


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> Yeah become a king maker now..



Majaak kar raha tha bhai..



GreenFoe said:


> Bjp may not have major gains in even telangana but for long term its the only opposition to TRS .
> 
> That's why BJP even after getting nothing allowed formation .



BJP may not have made instant gains but it will in time to come. TRS has nothing to loose if it allies with BJP. However its leaders will be poached by COngress if TRS ties up with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Majaak kar raha tha bhai..
> 
> 
> 
> BJP may not have made instant gains but it will in time to come. TRS has nothing to loose if it allies with BJP. However its leaders will be poached by COngress if TRS ties up with it.



Alliance with TRS in long run is not good at all .

@Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Bjp tying up with trs in telangana and tdp in seemandhra ? Too messy....no way is tdp going to agree. Better to go with tdp in whole of ap region.



TDP does not exist in Telangana now. It is there just for namesake. Even Chandrababu Naidu understands this and will have no objection if BJP has some understanding with TRS.

BTW TDP is gaining slowly in Seemandhra at the cost of YSRC and Congress. Jagan Mohan is considered autocratic by even his own party leaders.



onu1886 said:


> People are saying that by nominating Poonam Mahajan from Mumbai N-W , BJP has just handed this seat to Cong on a platter . Whatsay guys?



No one can defeat Priya Dutt in that constituency. Its better to focus energy somewhere else. Will be interesting to see if Poonam has any genes of Pramod or, not..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Alliance with TRS in long run is not good at all .
> 
> @Prometheus





how in this world I have to say that I have no problem with BJP...................i have with BJP supporting gundas in punjab...........and turning blind eye to the misrable condition of punjab.

there is no option for Punjab other then AAP , if it has to survive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> how in this world I have to say that I have no problem with BJP...................i have with BJP supporting gundas in punjab...........and turning blind eye to the misrable condition of punjab.
> 
> there is no option for Punjab other then AAP , if it has to survive



OK OK i was just posting about 1984


_PAAP gundas destroyed my mumbai station security items
destroyed my lovely delhi bjp office 
destroyed my delhi 

i will never vote for paap gundas_ #postlikepaaptard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

lol....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

Ok ok stop this paapi items .........not gonna matter anyways .......what to talk


----------



## jha

@Nair saab .. kahan ho bhai..? Koi inside news nahin la rahe ho aajkal..? Any personal problem..?

In a totally unrelated matter.. Ashotosh's chance does not seem good. He has been getting some very indifferent and some downright abusive response from people who had voted for AAP in Delhi elections. I hope BJP fields a strong candidate from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

LOLLOLOLOLOLOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

onu1886 said:


> Hey have any of you read Madhu Kishwar's tweets? She has been going on and on about some sabotage being done by the Jaitley camp and Sushma camp in UP and also Jammu to try and limit bjp to less than 200 for obvious reasons. I know she sounds crazy but she is sometimes bang on target. Think any of this is true? I'm a huge fan of Jaitley so I'm really disappointed.




To those who think BJP is making a mistake by delaying UP candidate announcement: "Keep calm and trust Amit Shah"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> OK OK i was just posting about 1984
> 
> 
> _PAAP gundas destroyed my mumbai station security items
> destroyed my lovely delhi bjp office
> destroyed my delhi
> 
> i will never vote for paap gundas_ #postlikepaaptard




u are not gonna vote for AAp only because a security item was broken.............but expect me to vote people who has broken up my punjab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*IBNLive Realtime* ‏@*IBNLiveRealtime* 
Malayalam film actor Innocent to contest on CPI(M) ticket from Chalakuddy in Kerala.


@kurup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> I had predicted this much earlier.. 2-3 months back.. BJP gained a lot from Andhra split while Congress lost a lot.
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 ... Le bhai.. News confirm ho gayi..
> 
> I should consider a career change now.. Politics seems much more lucrative and rewarding for me..



Considering the fact that NDA is favorite to form govt in center, it makes sense for TRS to go with BJP. Afterall they need center's support when it comes sharing the spoils during the creation of separate states! So.. i wouldn't be surprised if BJP finds itself in a tricky situation of too many to choose from!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> u are not gonna vote for AAp only because a security item was broken.............but expect me to vote people who has broken up my punjab?


Who told you i want you to vote ?


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> u are not gonna vote for AAp only because a security item was broken.............*but expect me to vote people who has broken up my punjab*?



People of Punjab are equally responsible for plight of Punjab - Drug Culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Nair saab said:


> Not yet... just this...
> 
> news in some channels ... But I have heard that News is confirmed ... V.K would be from Rajashthan ... Not confirmed tho...



Are u sure KB tweeted half sn hour ago


"@thekiranbedi: Asked on a channel why I have not joined Politics. I asked,"if politics implies service to people then have I not been in it for long"?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> People of Punjab are equally responsible for plight of Punjab - Drug Culture.



Too many NRIs looking for the stuff! That may have influenced the culture among youngsters. Obviously Punjabis live life to the full.. & are very much hooked on to the glitzy social lifestyle!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

Dem!god said:


> lol....




O REALLY?


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


>



Suppressed truth is coming out.. will only get louder...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Majaak kar raha tha bhai..


Koyi nahi sirjee I was also trying to pull your leg making use of the kingmaker comment you made in one of your previous posts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> No one can defeat Priya Dutt in that constituency. Its better to focus energy somewhere else. Will be interesting to see if Poonam has any genes of Pramod or, not..


This time Priya Dutt will loose election even if BJP pits Rakhi Sawant against her...

Mumbaikars had enough with congress ... apart from that her brothers constant parole is not helping her in anyway...

Most congress leaders will loose their deposit this time around in Mumbai...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dem!god

fiji said:


> O REALLY?
> 
> View attachment 21051

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> This time Priya Dutt will loose election even if BJP pits Rakhi Sawant against her...
> 
> Mumbaikars had enough with congress ... apart from that her brothers constant parole is not helping her in anyway...
> 
> Most congress leaders will loose their deposit this time around in Mumbai...



Is munna bhai going to get months parole to campaign for his sis & cast his vote? Won't be surprised even if that excuse is given for his next holiday break from the jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> LOLLOLOLOLOLOL


Seriously I watched that program of Rajdeep and to my surprise the whole debate was about Gujarat rather than the topic of PAAP. Rajdeep even accused jaitley of attacking media by calling the dealing in the leaked video as PAAP. This can be journalism for AAPTARDS but to me it appeared more like dallali. What say?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jiki

Jason bourne said:


> To those who think BJP is making a mistake by delaying UP candidate announcement: "Keep calm and trust Amit Shah"


really that man is a modern chanakya who expert in organizing and wining election these words from rajat sharma from his aap ki adalat " Amit sah jo ki chunao karane aur jitane me mahir hain"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Too many NRIs looking for the stuff! That may have influenced the culture among youngsters. Obviously Punjabis live life to the full.. & are very much hooked on to the glitzy social lifestyle!



Drugs are freely available in Delhi and Haryana too. Go to any Disc in Delhi and Haryana, you'll even find girls doing drugs. Everyone knows ill effects of drugs, one cannot only hold Govt. responsible for it, those individuals who consumes it are equally responsible. Drugs is not only nuisance to punjab, but entire India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> She said something about NaMo being PM 42 days ago in late Jan.


I searched her tweets and the one I found was from 2012. May be I missed the latest one! So does thst not mean she a Namo's secret agent in AAP camp.


----------



## Armstrong

Parul said:


> Drugs are freely available in Delhi and Haryana too. Go to any Disc in Delhi and Haryana, you'll even find girls doing drugs. Everyone knows ill effects of drugs, one cannot only hold Govt. responsible for it, those individuals show consumes it are equally responsible. Drugs is not only nuisance to punjab, but entire India.



No little sister of mine will do Drugs so you stay away from them !


----------



## Dillinger

Armstrong said:


> No little sister of mine will do Drugs so you stay away from them !



Please kill yourself. Perhaps the most conspicuous and relatively convincing proof of the existence of a benevolent god is the fact that there is weed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> No little sister of mine will do Drugs so you stay away from them !



Kaka! _I'm far far away from such things_! We have a member from Punjab who talks about Drug Culture in Punjab and blames Govt. of Punjab responsible for. I agree that Govt. of Punjab is responsible for it. However, people of Punjab are equally responsible for it. I can list down why, if he cares to debate on it. One cannot shed his responsibility by only blaming govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Drugs are freely available in Delhi and Haryana too. Go to any Disc in Delhi and Haryana, you'll even find girls doing drugs. Everyone knows ill effects of drugs, one cannot only hold Govt. responsible for it, those individuals show consumes it are equally responsible. Drugs is not only nuisance to punjab, but entire India.



Quite agree. But I know that Punjab has lot of western influence. & my circle around here is predominantly Punjabis. I can surely say that kinda social lifestyle Punjabi youngsters lead is far more liberal compared to any other Indian community. Even when they visit India.. they like to live it up. Ofcourse there is this culture in other part of India too. Even in Bombay.. you have this culture. Then again.. there is a huge disparity in living standard in Bombay compared to any other cities of India. Maybe that masks the endemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> No little sister of mine will do Drugs so you stay away from them !


so whom do you see winning?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Ayush said:


> so whom do you see winning?



Where ? What ? Kiya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> Seriously I watched that program of Rajdeep and to my surprise the whole debate was about Gujarat rather than the topic of PAAP. Rajdeep even accused jaitley of attacking media by calling the dealing in the leaked video as PAAP. This can be journalism for AAPTARDS but to me it appeared more like dallali. What say?



They don't matter,no trp


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> Where ? What ? Kiya ?


indian elections yaar


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Modi for PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Ayush said:


> indian elections yaar



I dunno....I don't even know who the Candidate are !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

onu1886 said:


> People are saying that by nominating Poonam Mahajan from Mumbai N-W , BJP has just handed this seat to Cong on a platter . Whatsay guys?



That's my constituency and not much to worry about here. As long as MNS stays true to its word and won't field a candidate against bjp its a cake walk for bjp over here. Conservative Hindu Maharashtrian community will predominantly vote for BJP Plus large number of immigrants from Gujarat, Rajasthan, UP and Bihar will mostly vote for bjp and many educated youths will vote for bjp in the name of Modi without caring a hoot about local candidate adding to that AAP eating a lil bit into INC/NCP vote share.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Quite agree. But I know that Punjab has lot of western influence. & my circle around here is predominantly Punjabis. I can surely say that kinda social lifestyle Punjabi youngsters lead is far more liberal compared to any other Indian community. Even when they visit India.. they like to live it up. Ofcourse there is this culture in other part of India too. Even in Bombay.. you have this culture. Then again.. there is a huge disparity in living standard in Bombay compared to any other cities of India. Maybe that masks the endemic.



My family hails from Punjab & I do know it's problem in & out, what influences Punjabi youth etc. However, I refrain from discussing it here 'cause of obvious reasons & say Chadoo -* Mitti Paooo*!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> I dunno....I don't even know who the Candidate are !


me and @Parul 
now what do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> @Nair saab .. kahan ho bhai..? Koi inside news nahin la rahe ho aajkal..? Any personal problem..?
> 
> In a totally unrelated matter.. Ashotosh's chance does not seem good. He has been getting some very indifferent and some downright abusive response from people who had voted for AAP in Delhi elections. I hope BJP fields a strong candidate from here.



No big news... I am away from politics for last 2 months ... 

BJP state committee of Kerala has screwed the good work done by Modiji in Kerala...

Alphons Kannadanam who had church support this time had Big chance of winning a seat for BJP in Kerala But BJP infighting and Fringe Hindu groups protesting against BJP giving ticket to a Christian lead to his decision of not contesting election this time...

This is huge loss for BJP... 1 seat was sure in Kerala... but BJP has good chances of winning Thirvanathapuram seat which we would see a contest between BJP veteran politician and Ex-Rail minister O.Rajagopal against Sashi Tharoor ... 

Apart from that Kasargod seat ... which is Muslim Dominated seat... Hindus are polarized due to continuous jihadi activities there ... in a three way fight between BJP , Muslim League and CPM ... BJP can gain the seat if polarization works well... 

Kasarcod now has the strongest RSS presence in Kerala ... both Hindus and CPM are on a offensive against Jihadi elements in this area ...

In Maharashtra ...

BJP-SS-RPI-Raju Shetty-SKP alliance is the strongest alliance NDA can ever have ... I am expecting 35 seats ...

But the MNS has now re-charged its carders by supporting Modiji ... must say Nitin Gadkariji screwed it royally ... now it has made fight tough for SS...

SS is a cause of concern now... due to in-fighting and MNS relaunch by trying to ride a Modi wave ... I personally dont want SS to loose ... S.S is the only true Hindu Nationalist party in India... they are more Hindutva vadis then RSS, BJP Bajrang dal and entire sangha parivar put together ... 

But still S.S has strong carder base and Sena fixed Maratha Voters ... which MNS couldnt pull entirely ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armstrong

Ayush said:


> me and @Parul
> now what do you think?



Very Low Voter Turn-Out !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

TBH BJP winning 20 seats in Karnataka sounds a bit unrealistic


----------



## Parul

Amended formulation: BJP for National Vision. Congi for National Division, and AAP for National Television!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Android said:


> TBH BJP winning 20 seats in Karnataka sounds a bit unrealistic


They can win more actually ... BJP has brought in all ex-BJPians ... Tainted, Untainted, Rebels, Mining mafia apart from that Technocrats, Co-operates, Cricketers ... apart from that taking care of caste combination ...

ground is well prepared ... even last time in 2009 they have won 19 seats if I am not wrong... if this state can give 19 seats for making Advaniji PM... Modiji deserves more...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Parul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul



abhi pata hai na kya karna hai? 'c' word chodke baaki sub word use kar sakte ho yahan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> abhi pata hai na kya karna hai? 'c' word chodke baaki sub word use kar sakte ho yahan!



M aur B waley??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> M aur B waley??



to firse ye milega 

http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/fighting/***-kicking.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> M aur B waley??



aray bindaas. 
waisey bhi kiska saat use karoge? fakir bhai ka toh wat laga diya parul ne. bechara har time ek naya avtar leke ata hai.. aur parul ban karvati hai usko.
faggot maggot ko bhi tikane laga diya. baki bache poster chipkanewale...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

GreenFoe said:


>



The power of BJP.
Existed even before existence of the party


----------



## arp2041

Kloitra said:


> The power of BJP.
> Existed even before existence of the party



He is talking about Jan Sangh dude...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Kloitra said:


> The power of BJP.
> Existed even before existence of the party



Yes it did ,didn't you know Jan sangh,BJS ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kloitra

arp2041 said:


> He is talking about Jan Sangh dude...............





GreenFoe said:


> Yes it did ,didn't you know Jan sangh,BJS ?



I know, but couldn't help!


----------



## arp2041

Rahul Gandhi walks into A Bank to cash a check.

As he approaches the cashier he says, “Good morning sir, would you please cash this check for me?”

Cashier: “It would be my pleasure sir. Could you please show me your ID?”

RG: “Truthfully, I did not bring my ID with me as I didn’t think there was any need to. I am Vice President of the Congress Party. future indian PM.

Cashier: “Yes sir, I know who you are, but with all the regulations and monitoring of the banks because of impostors and forgers and requirements etc., I must insist on seeing ID.”

RG: “Just ask anyone here at the bank who I am and they will tell you. Everybody knows who I am.”

Cashier: “I am sorry sir but these are the bank rules and I must follow them.”

RG: “I am urging you, please, to cash this check.”

Cashier: “Look Sir here is an example of what we can do. One day, Sachin Tendulkar came into the bank without ID. To prove he was Sachin he pulled out his bat and made a beautiful shot across the bank. With that shot we knew him to be Sachin and cashed his check.”

So, sir what can you do to prove that it is you, and only you, future indian PM, Rahul Gandhi?”

RG stands there thinking, and thinking, and finally says:

“Honestly, my mind is a total blank… There is nothing that comes to my mind. I can’t think of a single thing. I have absolutely no idea what to do; I just don’t have a clue”.

Cashier: “Sir 500 ke note dun ya 1000 ke?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Why is the media blatantly targeting AAP and Kejriwal? | Firstpost

*Why is the media blatantly targeting AAP and Kejriwal?*
Mar 13, 2014







This targeting of AAP has not ceased,* the most recent example being the toppling of two metal detectors at Churchgate Station yesterday (12 March) while **Arvind Kejriwal** was exiting. Even as the visuals showed people trying to right them – they are flimsy frames – the channel went on to describe it as ‘vandalism’ and, surprisingly, called up a Shiv Sena spokesperson for a comment.*

It was said that the train Kejriwal took from Andheri was ‘special’ without mentioning whether it was hired by AAP or if the Western Railways had provided it to avoid confusion and chaos. The morning newspapers did not mention it at all but the damage had been done – the aam aadmi in a khas train! Another channel went around asking commuters leading questions about being inconvenienced.

The media needn’t be as indulgent of AAP as it was when Rahul Gandhi travelled by Mumbai’s local trains in 2010, but there could, at the very least, be avoidance of bias. The manner in which reportage is happening shows a certain level of unfairness. At least, asking newsrooms to stop twisting things could be a good beginning. There could be any number of examples of these distortions.

Except for the back-to-back interviews that Kejriwal gave listing the work he had done as chief minister, he also made it a point to rub it in that AAP’s wins in Delhi and the confidence people had in it was “in spite of the media”.

*Prior to his listing of the work done, and after that, no media covered most of the administrative tasks handled by his government. Only power subsidy and water supply figured.*

Recall the television screens going ablaze with a sting showing, as per the footage, AAP candidates willing to take money in cash, agreeing to take up an assignment as a fixer, etc. *No doubt they played safe by saying the authenticity of the video was unverified. But it caused enough damage, including narrow losses in the Delhi assembly elections, and Yogendra Yadav’s pleadings that virgin visuals be shown fell on deaf years.*

When Kejriwal started targeting Mukesh Ambani and the media he 'controlled' and the media he 'paid-off', an extremely disingenuous averment began to emerge. Wouldn’t he and AAP lose media support and sympathy? As if media coverage was a quid pro quo for treating them as holy cows.

Let me deal with another instance of media misrepresentation mainly because, to be honest, it emanated from a lack of understanding – I dare not say 'ignorance', can I? – of official processes. When he opted for the Tilak Road house as his official residence, his office sent a letter to the authorities which control government bungalows in Delhi – the central PWD.

No doubt the house would have been inspected by him and or his family before the choice was made. Had he moved into the premises which Sheila Dikshit had occupied for 15 years, there would not have been an official correspondence. But since he opted for something else, a letter had to go from his office. That made it, 'See, this common man has asked for a 10-bed-room house'.

*So Kejriwal became a liar, seeking a pair of bungalows adding up to 10 bedrooms though the second was to be his camp office, as already explained here earlier. That he was already a resident of a four-bedroom apartment which his wife had been given in her capacity as an official of the income-tax department, and that an additional room was no upgrade, did not cut any ice with the media.*

On a news show, an anchor in fact, went on to discuss whether AAP and its leaders were cleverly “exploiting” the media, because a few tight shots replayed on a round robin pattern gave a disproportionate impression of reality. What remained unsettled was if the media was also chasing Kejriwal and AAP. Wasn’t it instead, an intelligent use of the media?

After all, *the BJP and the Congress have managed to provide a particular perspective to their respective leaders’ rallies by setting up their own camera crews and providing feeds to TV stations. It is possible they did not pan the crowd if it was small. It is possible that other parties, especially AAP, cannot afford such an arrangement and need to be intelligent to exploit the media.*

As of now, none of the major rallies of the other smaller parties have received such an allocation of airtime because it means the studios must allocate budgets and hardware plus manpower to cover them. Neither has it occurred to them that AAP cannot afford it to use the same techniques as BJP and Congress.

But yesterday, the Marathi channels showed him speaking at Vikhroli in Mumbai.

Take Rahul Gandhi’s interactions with various sections of the people to 'understand their problems. Be it his meeting with the rickshaw pullers of Varanasi, where he did ask some indelicate questions after which one poor fellow broke into tears, or the event at one of the beaches of Mumbai with fishermen and their folk.

The audience would have been pre-selected, at least from a security point of view, given that they encircle him. If not the questioners and their questions, at least the TV cameras kept showing him from several angles which no channel could have managed.

They too were engaged by the party, obviously after some planning, and at some cost. It helped show a scruffy putative prime minister in an informal engagement with the common folk in predetermined angles to best effect. *In contrast, visually, Modi’s chai pe charcha doesn’t even come to scratch with apparently pre-selected audience. The point is, there is some control on the output.*




Reuters

However, a conversation between an interviewer and the interviewee, Kejriwal, at the end of a live telecast becomes stuff good enough to go viral on the social media.* He indicated the points he favoured highlighted, apparently in subsequent telecasts if they were made in snatches, one should believe. That suddenly makes Kejriwal an exploiter of the media unlike the Modis and Gandhis.*

Perhaps, it is wishful to expect, or to even imagine, that media to offer a level playing field by correcting for the aberrations that have been induced into their content by controlling the content itself, even if AAP happens to be the underdog. But no, it is easier to pounce on them, and trigger a tsunami of adverse comments on social media, especially by people who are not residents of Delhi.

I did a very small survey using Facebook asking Delhi residents to indicate the changes they were noticing around the time AAP’s minority government was halfway through its 49-day life. The observations were interesting as well as exhilarating. The policemen posted outside a gated community wondered what would happen to them were they to be brought under the control of the Delhi government.

*An autorickshaw owner got his licence renewed at the Transport Office (equivalent to RTOs elsewhere) in just two hours without having to engage a tout or pay a bribe. A lady who tried to speed things up – it is not clear if by a bribe or influence peddling – was told, “Madam, aaj kal aisa nahi hota hai. Your work would be done”. A long-time Mumbai resident found an auto cruising up to him at the airport and taking him to the destination without haggling.*

Except for one single instance when Kejriwal himself listed the work done by them in the first 10 days, like mapping schools and engaging local people to monitor them, giving a Rs 1 lakh ad hoc grant to them to meet the short term needs quickly, *the media hid these achievements from the people except for the shenanigans of a movement trying to be a party and also a government.*

The anti-corruption call centres and the rest took a back seat and days after AAP gave up on being a government in Delhi, a channel did its own sting on the levels of corruption.* It did concede that things had eased during AAP governance, but it had raised its head again, and instead of asking the Lieutenant Governor why, it accused the short-lived government of “not leaving behind a systemic change”.*


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## The_Showstopper

Modi has a snooping habit, I was told to tap Vaghela: Sreekumar - Financial Express

*Modi has a snooping habit, I was told to tap Vaghela: Sreekumar*


Former Gujarat DGP R B Sreekumar on Tuesday claimed that he had been asked to tap the phone of Congress leader *Shankarsinh Vaghela*in 2002, but he had refused. “Many” officers in the state, however, act as directed by Chief Minister Narendra Modi, Sreekumar said.

The former IPS officer, who has been taking on Modi, on Tuesday filed a criminal defamation and conspiracy suit against the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate, party chief Rajnath Singh, BJP spokesperson Meenakshi Lekhi and space scientist Nambi Narayanan, accusing them of carrying out a malicious campaign against him over the

*ISRO spying case*.

Narayanan has blamed Sreekumar, then an IB officer in Kerala, for the charges that resulted in his being sent to prison and an end to his career, but which were ultimately thrown out by the Supreme Court. The BJP has accused Sreekumar of cooking up the case against Narayanan at the behest of the CIA.

“I was asked by the (then) chief secretary to tap Vaghela’s phone, who said that it was on the orders of Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi. I refused to do so but Modi has been using the state machinery to conduct such surveillance,” Sreekumar told reporters on Tuesday. He was reacting to recent allegations that Modi’s aide Amit Shah had ordered the Gujarat ATS to mount illegal surveillance on a woman.

Sreekumar said that when he was ADG (Intelligence) in Gujarat, he was also asked to snoop on Haren Pandya, one of Modi’s detractors who was shot dead in Ahmedabad in 2003.

“I was also asked to carry out surveillance on BJP leader Haren Pandya. There are many officers in Gujarat who act on the directions of the CM. Modi is not ungrateful, and rewards the officers who are loyal to him,” Sreekumar, who retired as the state’s police chief in 2007, said. Since leaving his job, Sreekumar has filed nine affidavits in Gujarat riots cases.

Counsel for Sreekumar Brijesh Kalappa said, “The BJP has raked up the two decades old ISRO case in order to paint Sreekumar black only with a view to ensure that the bulk of his evidence in Zakia Jafri’s petition is trashed, the verdict on which is expected on December 2.”

In his complaint, Sreekumar has said: “...On 25.9.2013, Modi met Nambi Narayanan in Kerala and hatched a conspiracy to harm the reputation of the complainant to tarnish the complainant’s image in public. The fact about the meeting has been published by several newspapers... The detail of conspiracy was to harm the reputation of the complainant by digging out an old closed case of 1994...”

Comparing Modi to the Mahabharata’s Duryodhana, Sreekumar has said the BJP should come out with credible proof before labelling him a “CIA agent”. “They indulged in extreme vilification campaign, malicious propaganda against me continuously by raking up a case closed by the NDA and subsequent UPA governments and also the Supreme Court,” Sreekumar has said.


----------



## jbond197

Lol, I just pasted a bunch of pics just like resident AAPTARDS!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

No offence to the follower of Nirmal Baba!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Partap bajwa , Chief of punjab congress and MP from Gurdaspur is not gonna run for Elections......


----------



## arp2041

LOLwa..........even NDTV survey now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Excellent news for Modi, BJP, as BJP set to sweep Karnataka 

    

BJP looks set to exact revenge in Bihar, where its former partner and Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar's Janata Dal (United) stares at a massive defeat in next month's general elections. (Watch India's biggest opinion poll with Prannoy Roy)

An NDTV opinion poll shows the BJP, which fought the last elections as Mr Kumar's junior partner, emerging as the big winner in the state with a likely haul of 23 of 40 seats. The JD(U), which exited the alliance last year, could have to settle for only five seats, with the Congress set to gain too from its alliance with Lalu Prasad's RJD. (Nitish Kumar hurts badly in Bihar)

The BJP is also looking good in Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh, states it won handsomely in Assembly elections held just four months ago. It is also unambiguously ahead in Chhattisgarh, which saw a fight to the finish in the state elections. (Teflon performance for Modi in Gujarat)

*AAP magic has not spread to adjacent Haryana*; of the 10 seats, the survey gives the *BJP and its partner Haryana Vikas Party seven* and Congress three. 

The NDTV survey polled over 200,000 respondents in 350 of the 543 constituencies for which elections will be held in nine-phases starting next month. (Watch: the forecast for AAP)

It shows powerful regional leaders like J Jayalalithaa and Mamata Banerjee holding their won in the states that they rule. *Ms Banerjee is not only likely to sweep West Bengal*

*Karnataka, which threw out the BJP in state elections held two years ago, seems to be veering again towards voting saffron. The party's decision to bring home controversial prodigals like BS Yeddyurappa and B Sriramulu is likely to work for it.*

The Congress' Siddaramaiah is a popular chief minister, but the survey shows his party not making any gains. (NDTV opinion poll: BJP way ahead in Karnataka)

More saffron next doors in Maharashtra, where recent trouble in the BJP-Shiv Sena alliance is unlikely to make them falter on the way to a comfortable win over the Congress-NCP combine that has ruled the state for the last 10 yrs. *Maharashtra set to give Sena-BJP a clear thumbs up*

Gujarat will throw up no surprises. Mr Modi's state hopes to give India its next Prime Minister and will hand him a tally even better than in 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

Roybot said:


>



Thats sick, no one even close to majority?
Who are the others?


----------



## Roybot

Kloitra said:


> Thats sick, no one even close to majority?
> Who are the others?



Thats only for 319 seats mate. 166/319 is pretty good I reckon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Kloitra said:


> Thats sick, no one even close to majority?
> Who are the others?



This is the list of JUST 319 seats, still 225+ seats left & most importantly ----------------------> UP is LEFT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

Roybot said:


> Thats only for 319 seats mate. 166/319 is pretty good I reckon.



Yeah, I missed that. Just looked at the final tallies of the two.



arp2041 said:


> UP is LEFT.



UP - one anti BJP and one bin painde ki party. Any hope for BJP/Cong their?


----------



## arp2041

@Roybot if Congress getting just 40 seats out of 319 & they don't expect to win much either in AP or UP than i think it's time Rahul baba should pack his bags & settle in Italy 



Kloitra said:


> Yeah, I missed that. Just looked at the final tallies of the two.
> 
> UP - one anti BJP and one bin painde ki party. Any hope for BJP/Cong their?



count ATLEAST 40 for BJP there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> @Roybot if Congress getting just 40 seats out of 319 & they don't expect to win much either in AP or UP than i think it's time Rahul baba should pack his bags & settle in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> count ATLEAST 40 for BJP there.



There is a reason why Congress's didn't want to declare him as the PM candidate. 

If Modi comes to power, he ll decimate Congress like he did in Gujarat. Expect 10-15 years of India under BJP rule with Modi at the helm of things . And hopefully he ll start grooming his successor in Shivraj Singh Chauhan/ Manohar Parikar from day one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

Roybot said:


> If Modi comes to power, he ll decimate Congress like he did in Gujarat. Expect 10-15 years of India under BJP rule with Modi at the helm of things . And hopefully he ll start grooming his successor in Shivraj Singh Chauhan/ Manohar Parikar from day one.



Hopefully not Chauhan. Doesn't have any presence.


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> LOLwa..........even NDTV survey now



They are wrong in case of West Bengal (NDA will get Darjeeling seat sureshot), Delhi (with Kiran Bedi coming into scene, BJP may very well get 4 seats), Bihar(it is going to be more than 23 for sure). Even TN if the alliance talks go well had potential to give 4-5 seats if not more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Kloitra said:


> Hopefully not Chauhan. Doesn't have any presence.



Will prefere Amit Shah instead


----------



## Manvantaratruti

There needs to be a correction in Bengal too. This survey seems to be taken before BJP tied up with Gorkha Janamukti Morcha(GJM). Now after the tie up BJP is guaranteed to win the Darjeeling seat from West Bengal. 

So better correct that tally to *167*/319


----------



## Marxist

GreenFoe said:


> *IBNLive Realtime* ‏@*IBNLiveRealtime*
> Malayalam film actor Innocent to contest on CPI(M) ticket from Chalakuddy in Kerala.
> 
> 
> @kurup



CPI (M) is in panic mode here ,They gave ticket to thee ex congressis and one ex bureaucrat and an actor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> They are wrong in case of West Bengal (NDA will get Darjeeling seat sureshot), Delhi (with Kiran Bedi coming into scene, BJP may very well get 4 seats), Bihar(it is going to be more than 23 for sure)



also they are wrong in TN i guess, with BJP having a good alliance with 3 regional parties, i expected atleast 5 seats.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Roybot said:


> There is a reason why Congress's didn't want to declare him as the PM candidate.
> 
> If Modi comes to power, he ll decimate Congress like he did in Gujarat. Expect 10-15 years of India under BJP rule with Modi at the helm of things . And hopefully he ll start grooming his successor in Shivraj Singh Chauhan/ Manohar Parikar from day one.



Actually Chauhan might just make a better PM than even Modi ......... only the BJP (and India) needs Modi as the General of the Army to win the war and clean up congress. 10 years of Modi and then Chauhan can build then nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Kloitra said:


> Hopefully not Chauhan. Doesn't have any presence.



Neither did Modi in 2001-2002 . If Modi is PM for two terms, that should be ample time to groom Chauhan/Parikar. They both have very clean records, and popular leaders in their state, specially Chauhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

arp2041 said:


> Will prefere Amit Shah instead



But seriously, Chauhan felt like he would be eclipsed by Vijayvargiya in 5-10 years. May be because all three before him - DS, UB and to some extent the old one right before him felt with more personalities. He felt like some one just suddenly placed him.


----------



## vsdave2302

fiji said:


> LOLOLOLOL scared from debating?
> 
> WHY IS *HE* bEGGING FOR MUSLIMS VOTE,,,,,,,just before elections!!!


 


Muslims are eager to vote for Modi. yesterday India TV was showing a news clip in which Muslims laddies were urging modi to ight election from varansi.


----------



## jbond197

Roybot said:


> There is a reason why Congress's didn't want to declare him as the PM candidate.
> 
> If Modi comes to power, he ll decimate Congress like he did in Gujarat. Expect 10-15 years of India under BJP rule with Modi at the helm of things . And hopefully he ll start grooming his successor in Shivraj Singh Chauhan/ Manohar Parikar from day one.


My vote goes to Manohar Parikar..


----------



## Kloitra

Manvantaratruti said:


> Actually Chauhan might just make a better PM than even Modi ......... only the BJP (and India) needs Modi as the General of the Army to win the war and clean up congress. 10 years of Modi and then Chauhan can build then nation.



I donno. MP feels like even MMS can fight an election on BJP ticket and win. Singh did such a fine job that leadership/charisma became irrelevant for BJP, they would win regardless who is at helm.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Kloitra said:


> I donno. MP feels like even MMS can fight an election on BJP ticket and win. Singh did such a fine job that leadership/charisma became irrelevant for BJP, they would win regardless who is at helm.



...and the credit for making MP have total faith in BJP goes to Sivraj singh chauhan....... The same way India has faith in BJP due to Modi.

To put it in proper context, NaMo is like Chandragupta Maurya, strong enough to kick start an empire, Chauhan is like Ashoka (minus his blood thirsty past), to make it a great empire.



jbond197 said:


> My vote goes to Manohar Parikar..



I would first like him to clean up the drug cartels from Goa before letting him make any national claims.


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> also they are wrong in TN i guess, with BJP having a good alliance with 3 regional parties, i expected atleast 5 seats.


I corrected my post. In TN, it is going to be 3 corner fight between AIADMK, DMK and BJP's alliance.

DMDK has vote share of around 8%, PMK 5%, MDMK around 4% and BJP till date never had vote share more than 3%. Now considering this is a multi cornered contest and there is Modi wave too so I guess BJP got real good chance of going above 5 seats as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Manvantaratruti said:


> ...and the credit for making MP have total faith in BJP goes to Sivraj singh chauhan....... The same way India has faith in BJP due to Modi.



May be, wasn't there during the second election. But I think individual leaders are pretty influential in MP. And I guess expecting a second Modi is wrong...


----------



## JAT BALWAN

arp2041 said:


> also they are wrong in TN i guess, with BJP having a good alliance with 3 regional parties, i expected atleast 5 seats.



aarpy tu pink se wapas haraa ho gaya ??

kab hua ye haadsa??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Kloitra said:


> May be, wasn't there during the second election. But I think individual leaders are pretty influential in MP. And I guess expecting a second Modi is wrong...



If Modi (and his team) does his job right, we won't need a second Modi  

Ideally Modi should use his term to make entry into Telengana, Andhra, Orrisa & Bengal. That should get him a second term. Best would be to give Amit Shah charge of these additional states too. However that seems unlikely. Maybe Manohar Parikar can be given charge of these states. That woiuld be a good move too and help him gain national power base.


----------



## scorpionx

@arp2041 

You must have seen Mamata's face yesterday in Ramleela Maidan? Don't you think she was trolled deliberately to show her the reality?


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. if this turns out to be true, it's going to be a real KLPD moment for Congress!



Bro ,what is KLPD ??


----------



## Marxist

Guynextdoor2 said:


> There is a govt. provision to pay rent at *market rates* for a few months (which he is going to pay). His staying on is fine.



Wrong info he have to pay much higher than market rate and that will be around 2.58 lakh/month ( Kejriwal overstays at official bungalow, officials ‘worried’ - The Times of India ) ...So your kejri is rich enough to pay 2.58 lakh/month

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

NDTV intentionally stopped short of showing all states. 

They'd like to build up pressure and get more TRP today. 

BTW, NDTV is a pakka pro congress channel, with congress funding. Even if these guys give  a for Modi then, I'm sure, BJP with its present allies will touch 275

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

GreenFoe said:


> *IBNLive Realtime* ‏@*IBNLiveRealtime*
> Malayalam film actor Innocent to contest on CPI(M) ticket from Chalakuddy in Kerala.
> 
> 
> @kurup



He has a good chance of winning there .



GreenFoe said:


>



Which assembly is this ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Manvantaratruti said:


> Actually Chauhan might just make a better PM than even Modi ......... only the BJP (and India) needs Modi as the General of the Army to win the war and clean up congress. 10 years of Modi and then Chauhan can build then nation.


 
No I do not want chauhan as next PM. He is too good and gentleman. I want somebody shrewd who should have a huge manipulating ability. He should be ruthless but good at heart. Only Modi is fit for that. Next is Amma. Third should be Manohar parikar.


----------



## GreenFoe

kurup said:


> He has a good chance of winning there .


HAHA i was laughing at his name



> Which assembly is this ??



ALL india assembly seats of almost all states.

_this is_ *total won seats/all seats *100*


States are(_these account for 511/543 LS seats at present_)

Undivided Andhra
Assam
Undivided Bihar
Gujarat
Haryana
HP
Karnatka
kerala
M.p
Maharashtra
Orrisa
Punjab
Rj
TN
Undivided UP
WB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

*Media is sold out on Narendra Modi, will jail them: Arvind Kejriwal*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Manvantaratruti said:


> Actually Chauhan might just make a better PM than even Modi ......... only the BJP (and India) needs Modi as the General of the Army to win the war and clean up congress. 10 years of Modi and then Chauhan can build then nation.



Shivraj's time will come.

Modi is THE only suitable candidate as of now. 

hivraj needs mentoring. He's very much a STATE leader.



eowyn said:


> *Media is sold out on Narendra Modi, will jail them: Arvind Kejriwal*


----------



## kurup

GreenFoe said:


> HAHA i was laughing at his name
> 
> ALL india assembly seats of almost all states.
> 
> _this is_ *total won seats/all seats *100*
> 
> 
> States are(_these account for 511/543 LS seats at present_)
> 
> Undivided Andhra
> Assam
> Undivided Bihar
> Gujarat
> Haryana
> HP
> Karnatka
> kerala
> M.p
> Maharashtra
> Orrisa
> Punjab
> Rj
> TN
> Undivided UP
> WB



So the y-axis is the % in all assemblies . That was my confusion . Cleared now .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

kurup said:


> Bro ,what is KLPD ??



mat poochh ...

maths ka bahut mushkil sawal hai ..


----------



## 45'22'

kurup said:


> Bro ,what is KLPD ??


internet slang


----------



## arp2041

scorpionx said:


> @arp2041
> 
> You must have seen Mamata's face yesterday in Ramleela Maidan? Don't you think she was trolled deliberately to show her the reality?



Yaar, these regional party chiefs think that they can do same wonders all over India which they did in respective state.............

Nitish Kumar eyeing PM's chair while he is hardly getting 10 seats.......

Talks of Kejriwal as PM??? not even 10 seats again........

Mayawati, Mulayam, Jayalalitha, even Lalu who even can't fight elections is eyeing to be PM.





kurup said:


> Bro ,what is KLPD ??



Urban Dictionary: KLPD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

JAT BALWAN said:


> mat poochh ...
> 
> maths ka bahut mushkil sawal hai ..





45'22' said:


> internet slang



Got it .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

Congress: I have done 2500 crore corruption

BJP: I have done 2000 crore corruption

People of India: Namo is lower corrupt than sonia, so vote for BJP ....hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

kurup said:


> So the y-axis is the % in all assemblies . That was my confusion . Cleared now .


YES!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

arp2041 said:


> Yaar, these regional party chiefs think that they can do same wonders all over India which they did in respective state.............



Exactly. Mamata Bannerjee was flying high after Anna assured her backing for Prime Ministerial candidature. But after yesterday's drama it was evident that Mamata has zero appeal in national politics and her hope to be PM vanished as soon as the scanty crowd left the Ramleela maidan.

You know what she is doing here? She is making puppets like MoonMoon Sen and actors,singers to be future MPs who have null experience in public welfare. The actors and actress who became members of the assembly hardly pays any visit to their constituencies. I don't know what is the future of this state yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

scorpionx said:


> Exactly. Mamata Bannerjee was flying high after Anna assured her backing for Prime Ministerial candidature. But after yesterday's drama it was evident that Mamata has zero appeal in national politics and her hope to be PM vanished as soon as the scanty crowd left the Ramleela maidan.
> 
> *You know what she is doing here? She is making puppets like MoonMoon Sen and actors,singers to be future MPs who have null experience in public welfare. The actors and actress who became members of the assembly hardly pays any visit to their constituencies. I don't know what is the future of this state yaar.*




every party is doing that


----------



## scorpionx

45'22' said:


> every party is doing that


 Kya Mazzak banake rakkha hai yaar democracy kaa. I know CPI M sucked and they still sucks but they were free from such idiocies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Marxist said:


> Wrong info he have to pay much higher than market rate and that will be around 2.58 lakh/month ( Kejriwal overstays at official bungalow, officials ‘worried’ - The Times of India ) ...So your kejri is rich enough to pay 2.58 lakh/month



LOL. Clearly Crazywal is going to use party funds to support his family to live in style  ......... such are the tales of "Honest" kejriwal.


----------



## GreenFoe

HATE SPEECH based on religion by YOYO


----------



## 45'22'

scorpionx said:


> Kya Mazzak banake rakkha hai yaar democracy kaa. I know CPI M sucked and they still sucks but they were free from such idiocies.


vote for CPI M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

scorpionx said:


> Exactly. Mamata Bannerjee was flying high after Anna assured her backing for Prime Ministerial candidature. But after yesterday's drama it was evident that Mamata has zero appeal in national politics and her hope to be PM vanished as soon as the scanty crowd left the Ramleela maidan.
> 
> You know what she is doing here? She is making puppets like MoonMoon Sen and actors,singers to be future MPs who have null experience in public welfare. The actors and actress who became members of the assembly hardly pays any visit to their constituencies. *I don't know what is the future of this state yaar.*



When people start to vote for DESPERATE parties (read regional parties) who are just worried about somehow saving there chair & indulge in CHEAP vote bank tactics, than 9/10 times the state is doomed. Take Lalu for Bihar, Take CPIM/TMC for WB, take Delhi for AAP, take jharkhand (JMM) etc.

They are just opportunistic parties & doesn't care about the development of there respective state.

They don't understand that DEVELOPMENT>>> VOTE BANK POLITICS.

Take my state MP for eg., Shivraj Chauhan has done quite a good job, & recently he was given mandate for another 5 years with almost 75% majority (10 years of BJP already completed). If BJP don't do any big mistake, than BJP is assured power for 10 years more & this has all been possible of Development rather than cheap vote bank politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

GreenFoe said:


> HATE SPEECH based on religion by YOYO



......... Kuch logo ki gand mei aag legni hi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

45'22' said:


> vote for CPI M



Post reported for recalling the deads

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP 4th List.. Declared on
March 13, 2014.
1.Assam- Karimganj(SC)- Shri Krishna Das
2.Assam- Silchar- Shri Kabindra Purkayastha
3.Assam- Dhubri- Dr Debomoy Sanyal
4.Assam- Barpeta- Shri Chandra Mohan Patowari
5.Assam- Tezpur- Shri Ram Prasad Sharma
6.Assam- Dibrugarh- Shri Rameshwar Teli
7.Bihar- Valmiki Nagar- Shri Satish Dubey
8.Bihar- Paschim Champaran- Dr Sanjay Jayaswal
9.Bihar- Purvi Champaran- Shri Radha Mohan
Singh
10.Bihar- Sheohar- Smt Rama Devi
11.Bihar- Madhubani- Shri Hukumdev Narayan
Yadav
12.Bihar- Araria- Shri Pradeep Singh
13.Bihar- Kishanganj- Dr Dilip Jayaswal
14.Bihar- Katihar- Shri Nikhil Kumar Chaudhary
15.Bihar- Purnia- Shri Uday Singh
16.Bihar- Madhepura- Shri Vijay Kumar Kushwaha
17.Bihar- Darbhanga- Shri Kirti Jha Azad
18.Bihar- Muzaffarpur- Shri Ajay Nishad
19.Bihar- Gopalganj(SC)- Shri Janak Chamar
20.Bihar- Siwan- Shri Om Prakash Yadav
21.Bihar- Saran- Shri Rajiv Pratap Rudy
22.Bihar- Ujiarpur- Shri Nityanand Rai
23.Bihar- Begusarai- Shri Bhola Singh
24.Bihar- Bhagalpur- Shri Shahnawaz Hussain
25.Bihar- Banka- Smt Putal Devi
26.Bihar- Pataliputra- Shri Ram Kripal Yadav
27.Bihar- Arrah- Shri Rk Singh
28.Bihar- Sasaram(SC)- Shri Chhedi Paswan
29.Bihar- Aurangabad- Shri Sushil Singh
30.Bihar- Gaya(SC)- Shri Hari Majhi
31.Bihar- Nawada- Shri Giriraj Singh
32.Karnataka- Udupi Chikmagalur- Kum. Shobha
Karandlaje
33.Karnataka- Tumkur- Shri Gs Basavaraj
34.Karnataka- Mandya- Shri Shivalingaiah
35.Karnataka- Mysore- Shri Prathap Simha
36.Karnataka- Kolar(SC)- Shri M Narayanaswamy
37.Kerala- Kannur- Shri Pc Mohanan Master
38.Kerala- Vadakara- Shri Vk Sajeeva
39.Kerala- Wayanad- Shri Pr Rasmilnath
40.Kerala- Kozhikode- Shri Ck Padmanabhan
41.Kerala- Malappuram- Adv Sreeprakash
42.Kerala- Ponnani- Shri K Narayanan Master
43.Kerala- Palakkad- Smt Shobha Surendran
44.Kerala- Alathur(SC)- Shri Shajumon Vattekad
45.Kerala- Thrissur- Shri KP Sreesan
46.Kerala- Chalakudy- Adv B Gopalakrishnan
47.Idukki- Adv Sabu Varghese
48.Kerala- Pathanamthitta Shri MT Ramesh
49.Kerala- Kollam- Shri Pm Velayudhan
50.Kerala- Attingal- Smt Girijakumari
51.Madhya Pradesh- Morena- Shri Anup Mishra
52.Madhya Pradesh-Bhind(SC)- Shri Bhagirath
Prasad Singh
53.Madhya Pradesh- Gwalior- Shri Narendra Singh
Tomar
54.Madhya Pradesh- Guna- Shri Jaibhan Singh
Pavaiya
55.Madhya Pradesh- Tikamgarh(SC)- Shri Virendra
Khatik
56.Madhya Pradesh- Damoh- Shri Prahlad Patel
57.Madhya Pradesh- Satna- Shri Ganesh Singh
58.Madhya Pradesh- Rewa- Shri Janardan Mishra
59.Madhya Pradesh- Sidhi- Smt Riti Pathak
60.Madhya Pradesh- Shahdol(ST)- Shri Dalpat Singh
Paraste
61.Madhya Pradesh- Jabalpur- Shri Rakesh Singh
62.Madhya Pradesh- Mandla(ST)- Shri Faggan Singh
Kulaste
63.Madhya Pradesh- Chhindwara- Ch Chandrabhan
Singh,
64.Madhya Pradesh- Hoshangabad- Shri Rao Uday
Pratap Singh
65.Madhya Pradesh- Vidisha- Smt Sushma Swaraj
66.Madhya Pradesh- Rajgarh- Shri Rodmal Nagar
67.Madhya Pradesh- Dewas(SC)- Shri Manohar
Utwal
68.Madhya Pradesh- Ujjain(SC)- Prof Chintamani
Malviya
69.Madhya Pradesh- Ratlam(ST)- Shri Dilip Singh
Bhuria
70.Madhya Pradesh- Dhar(ST)- Smt Savitri Thakur
71.Madhya Pradesh- Indore- Smt Sumitra Mahajan
72.Madhya Pradesh- Khargone(ST)- Shri Subhash
Patel
73.Madhya Pradesh- Khandwa- Shri Nandkumar
Singh Chauhan
74.Madhya Pradesh- Betul(ST)- Smt Jyoti Dhurve
75.Maharashtra- Mumbai North Central- Smt
Poonam Mahajan
76.Maharashtra- Solapur(SC)- Shri Sharad Bansode
77.Jharkhand- Rajmahal(ST)- Shri Hemlal Murmu
78.Jharkhand- Dumka(ST)- Shri Sunil Soren
79.Jharkhand- Godda- Shri Nishikant Dubey
80.Jharkhand- Chatra- Shri Sunil Singh
81.Jharkhand- Kodarma- Dr Ravindra Kumar Rai
82.Jharkhand- Giridih- Shri Ravindra Pandey
83.Jharkhand- Dhanbad- Shri Pashupati Nath Singh
84.Jharkhand- Ranchi- Shri Ramtahal Chaudhary
85.Jharkhand- Singhbhum(ST)- Shri Laxman Gilua
86.Jharkhand- Khunti(ST)- Shri Kariya Munda
87.Jharkhand- Lohardaga(ST)- Shri Sudarshan
Bhagat
88.Jharkhand- Palamau(SC)- Shri Vs Ram
89.Jharkhand- Hazaribagh- Shri Jayant Sinha
90.Lakshadweep- Lakshadweep(ST)- Shri MP Sayed
Mohammaed Koya
91.West Bengal- Alipurduars(ST)- Shri Birendra
Bora Oraon
92.West Bengal- Darjeeling- Shri Ss Ahluwalia
93.West Bengal- Maldaha Dakshin- Shri Bishnu
Pada Roy
94.West Bengal- Baharampur- Shri Debesh Kumar
Adhikari
95.West Bengal- Joynagar(SC)- Shri Biplab Mondal
96.West Bengal- Kanthi- Shri Kamalendu Pahari
97.West Bengal- Purulia- Shri Bikash Banerjee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

scorpionx said:


> Post reported for recalling the deads


Hum dono ka vote for Rahul  thank god dislike option not available here warna 100 thok dete Rahul ke haters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> Congress: I have done 2500 crore corruption
> 
> BJP: I have done 2000 crore corruption
> 
> People of India: Namo is lower corrupt than sonia, so vote for BJP ....hahahaha



yeah you accept congress is more corrupt & you put your focus on sonia more then congress ... good improvement mate .. 

but the figure of corruption made by sonia must be 250000 crore...

now say what is 2000 crore infront of that ??



cheekybird said:


> Hum dono ka vote for Rahul  thank god dislike option not available here warna 100 thok dete Rahul ke haters



Rahul not asking for vote now... 

rajneeti is jahar for him & his saint mother.. so let them live in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

cheekybird said:


> Hum dono ka vote for Rahul  thank god dislike option not available here warna *100 thok dete* Rahul ke haters



Chup jao kahin, varna dislike kya goli naa thok dee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

JAT BALWAN said:


> Rahul not asking for vote now...
> 
> *rajneeti* is jahar for him & his saint mother.. so let them live in peace.


Zabardast movie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

cheekybird said:


> Zabardast movie


haan......aapka arjun rampal jo tha movie mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> HATE SPEECH based on religion by YOYO



THIS IS ENOUGH.....

INDIA IS A DEMOCRACY, ANY PERSON/PARTY WILL COME TO POWER ONLY IF IT GETS A MAJORITY.........

IF PEOPLE OF INDIA WILL WANT THAN ONLY MODI WILL BECOME PM.......

TILL CONGRESS WAS GETTING ELECTED OR GANDHI FAMILY WAS COMING TO POWER, INDIA WAS THE GREATEST DEMOCRACY ON EARTH, BUT NOW WHEN PEOPLE WANT CHANGE, PEOPLE LIKE THESE SO CALLED "SECULARIST" ARE QUESTIONING THE DECISION OF MAJORITY OF INDIANS????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

45'22' said:


> haan......*aapka arjun rampa*l jo tha movie mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

cheekybird said:


> Zabardast movie



hmmm... stop watching pirated movies cheeky jeeee ...



cheekybird said:


>



hai kon ye sala rampal??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

JAT BALWAN said:


> yeah you accept congress is more corrupt & you put your focus on sonia more then congress ... good improvement mate ..
> 
> but the figure of corruption made by sonia must be 250000 crore...
> 
> now say what is 2000 crore infront of that ??
> .



PLZ DONT LIE


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> PLZ DONT LIE


Why??

Is it only your copyright??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jiki

Namo in my home turf today Sambalpur,Odisha but cant go there  bcoz my of my american client

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

JAT BALWAN said:


> Why??
> 
> Is it only your copyright??


PLZ STOP TROLLING , AAP NEVER TOOK SUPPORT FROM CONGRESS,,,,,,,,,,,, CONGRESS GAVE IT THEMSELVES

STOP TROLLLING NOW


----------



## cheekybird

JAT BALWAN said:


> hmmm... stop watching pirated movies cheeky jeeee ...
> 
> 
> 
> hai kon ye sala rampal??


I always go to cinema to watch movies,thought you knew that 
And ye hai rampal the handsome and dashing bollywood actor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

cheekybird said:


> I always go to cinema to watch movies,thought you knew that
> And ye hai rampal the handsome and dashing bollywood actor



why wasting money to watch this yamla Jat??

Assi bhi JAT hange ... 



fiji said:


> PLZ STOP TROLLING , AAP NEVER TOOK SUPPORT FROM CONGRESS,,,,,,,,,,,, CONGRESS GAVE IT THEMSELVES
> 
> STOP TROLLLING NOW



oye theek hai ab rona to band kar yaara ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

cheekybird said:


> I always go to cinema to watch movies,thought you knew that
> And ye hai rampal the handsome and dashing bollywood actor



i look more handsome


----------



## cheekybird

fiji said:


> i look more handsome


Plz change your avatar before I have a heart attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> i look more handsome



yukkkk..

ab itne bhi bure din nahi aaye @cheekybird ke...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

cheekybird said:


> Plz change your avatar before I have a heart attack



noo


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444361524648230912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

LOL.......

Arvind Kejriwal threatens to jail media over Narendra Modi

Politicians are corrupt, System is corrupt, Media is corrupt, ONLY I M THE SAINT IN INDIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fiji




----------



## Parul

JAT BALWAN said:


> why wasting money to watch this yamla Jat??
> 
> Assi bhi JAT hange ...
> 
> 
> 
> oye theek hai ab rona to band kar yaara ..



Verbal Diarrhea . Nothing worth engaging was found in this codswallop!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

fiji said:


> View attachment 21093



Good, Jab Modi PM banega toh gate pey isko hi khara karega...................


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fiji

arp2041 said:


> Good, Jab Modi PM banega toh gate pey isko hi khara karega...................


MODI WILL SELL TEA  

chaiwala


----------



## Parul

AAP Ashutosh saying Binayak sen is an Anti Indian & now he collides with same Anti Indian !

Binayak Sen is a member of the policy group for Reforms of Aam Aadmi Party. !! Anti Nationals in Aam Aadmi Party Policy Group ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fiji

Parul said:


> AAP Ashutosh saying Binayak sen is an Anti Indian & now he collides with same Anti Indian !
> 
> Binayak Sen is a member of the policy group for Reforms of Aam Aadmi Party. !! Anti Nationals in Aam Aadmi Party Policy Group ??


----------



## flankerX

If I was in India, I would have supported Modi.... He can transform India into an economic giant...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

fiji said:


> View attachment 21096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

flankerX said:


> If I was in India, I would have supported Modi.... He can transform India into an economic giant...


noo


----------



## jha

I dont understand why BJP did not give Begusarai seat to Giriraj Singh in Bihar. He is a good leader. SHould have been given a chance. He has done quite some work in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Kejri's Roadshow seems to be backfiring..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

*Why Anna Hazare skipped Mamata rally: 'there weren't even 4,000 people' | NDTV.com*



> *The 76-year-old today said, "The time of the rally was 12 noon. But when I checked at 1 pm, then again at 2 pm, not even 4000 people had arrived and they are calling me. This was a dhoka (betrayal)." *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Alagiri meets Rajni, says nothing political about it - The Hindu


Any behind the scene calculation going on in Southern Tamilnadu..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> I dont understand why BJP did not give Begusarai seat to Giriraj Singh in Bihar. He is a good leader. SHould have been given a chance. He has done quite some work in the area.


 Why did BJP give Nawad to Giriraj Singh and Begusarai to Bhola Singh when Bhola Singh is the sitting MP from Nawada? It should have been the other way around..Giriraj Singh is said to be upset and meeting Rajnath over this today after which he will hold a press conference .I wish BJP does not push away loyal workers in Bihar.


----------



## jha

Here You go..

Upset over ticket distribution in Bihar, BJP's state election committee chief Suresh Sharma resigns.



onu1886 said:


> Why did BJP give Nawad to Giriraj Singh and Begusarai to Bhola Singh when Bhola Singh is the sitting MP from Nawada? It should have been the other way around..Giriraj Singh is said to be upset and meeting Rajnath over this today after which he will hold a press conference .I wish BJP does not push away loyal workers in Bihar.



BJP is trying hardest to do exactly achieve that... Some local leaders are not happy.. WTH was Rajnath Singh thinking..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

arp2041 said:


> Politicians are corrupt, System is corrupt, Media is corrupt, ONLY I M THE SAINT IN INDIA.


 
Since I fix interview and misappropriiate the fund.



flankerX said:


> If I was in India, I would have supported Modi.... He can transform India into an economic giant...


 

Yes, But this wisdom is lacking in many Indian.


----------



## Marxist

jha said:


> Alagiri meets Rajni, says nothing political about it - The Hindu
> 
> 
> Any behind the scene calculation going on in Southern Tamilnadu..?



Yesterday with Manmohan singh today with Rajanikanth..... .Alagiri is planning some thing big


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Marxist said:


> Yesterday with Manmohan singh today with Rajanikanth..... .Alagiri is planning some thing big



He will tell congress that Rajani is supporting him and try and get congress support, then he will tell Rajini that congress is supporting him to try and get Rajani support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fiji

Modi's reaction


----------



## jha

Marxist said:


> Yesterday with Manmohan singh today with Rajanikanth..... .Alagiri is planning some thing big



Rajni's political leaning is towards right.. Maybe Something else is cooking here.. Anyway its going to very interesting.

Regarding Delhi, AAP has done a blunder by giving tickets to the journalists. Both are on loosing grounds. BJP must provide clean and credible leaders against those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

@jha ji does Rajiv pratap rudy have a chance in saran this time against Rabri?

He had got more than 2 lac votes and lost to Lalu by a margin of 50,000 votes.


----------



## fiji

FOR BJP FANS  

very nice and cultural song


----------



## 45'22'

fiji said:


> FOR BJP FANS
> 
> very nice and cultural song


already posted b4


----------



## fiji

45'22' said:


> already posted b4


so what


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> @jha ji does Rajiv pratap rudy have a chance in saran this time against Rabri?
> 
> He had got more than 2 lac votes and lost to Lalu by a margin of 50,000 votes.



Yes.. He has solid chance this time.. Rabri is too weak. Ramvilas and Kushwaha will easily bring 50,000 while JD-U and Ramkripal eat away Rabri's votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

fiji said:


> so what


everyone has seen this b4


----------



## jha

Manvantaratruti said:


> He will tell congress that Rajani is supporting him and try and get congress support, then he will tell Rajini that congress is supporting him to try and get Rajani support.



Alagiri's comment yesterday..

*What are your views on the BJPDMDK combine? *

It is a very strong alliance. The BJP-DMDK combine is the real challenge for the AIADMK. In Tamil Nadu, it is a contest between the AIADMK and BJP alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

45'22' said:


> everyone has seen this b4


PLZ DONT TROLL I HAVENT SEEN BACK PAGES


----------



## Manvantaratruti

fiji said:


> FOR BJP FANS
> 
> very nice and cultural song



It gets better ........ more from the same fan Meghna patel.  







BJP red-faced after model Meghna Patel poses semi-nude in support of Narendra Modi : West, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

fiji said:


> PLZ DONT TROLL I HAVENT SEEN BACK PAGES


i aint trolling
ask ur brigade
someone has posted this b4........

the point was everyone has seen this


----------



## fiji

45'22' said:


> i aint trolling
> ask ur brigade
> someone has posted this b4........
> 
> the point was everyone has seen this


plz stop quoting me



Manvantaratruti said:


> It gets better ........ more from the same fan Meghna patel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJP red-faced after model Meghna Patel poses semi-nude in support of Narendra Modi : West, News - India Today


yass this is bjp


----------



## 45'22'

fiji said:


> plz stop quoting me


plz stop posting here


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

fiji said:


> plz stop quoting me



Who are you to dictate anyone, anything here?


better stay on the topic . . both of you


----------



## JanjaWeed

*NDA government did more on Kashmir issue than UPA: Hurriyat Conference*



> Srinagar: At a time when the Bharatiya Janata Party is hunting for allies, support coming from the Hurriyat Conference is indeed a confidence booster for the party in Jammu and Kashmir. Hurriyat Conference chief Mirwaiz Umar Farooq has said that the National Democratic Alliance government was more serious about solving the Kashmir issue than the Congress led UPA government in the Centre is. Farooq also said that he is hopeful that BJP's PM candidate Narendra Modi will look into the Kashmir issue seriously if the NDA forms the government at the Centre.
> 
> 
> NDA government did more on Kashmir issue than UPA: Hurriyat Conference --Videos Lok Sabha Elections:IBNLive Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fiji




----------



## Manvantaratruti

fiji said:


> plz stop quoting me
> yass this is bjp



No this is Meghna Patel 












AND this is CONGRESS ....

After Narendra Modi now, Rahul Gandhi has a model who strips for him | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis






Tanisha Singh strips in support of Rahul Gandhi | Latest Stories & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com

tanisha Singh stripes for Rahul Gandhi media4news.com



I personally think BJP Model is WAY hotter than the congress girl.


----------



## fiji

Manvantaratruti said:


> No this is Meghna Patel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND this is CONGRESS ....
> 
> After Narendra Modi now, Rahul Gandhi has a model who strips for him | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanisha Singh strips in support of Rahul Gandhi | Latest Stories & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com
> 
> tanisha Singh stripes for Rahul Gandhi media4news.com
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think BJP Model is WAY hotter than the congress girl.


plz stop posting non sense pics 

such cheap vulgar pics


----------



## Mujraparty

*Denies having said that *

However, as the video went viral stoking a controversy, the AAP leader denied making the remarks.

"I didn't say that. I didn't say anything. How can I be upset with you (media)," he said while speaking with reporters in Nagpur.



Read more at: Arvind Kejriwal says media has sold out to Narendra Modi, denies later : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

eowyn said:


> *Denies having said that *
> 
> However, as the video went viral stoking a controversy, the AAP leader denied making the remarks.
> 
> "I didn't say that. I didn't say anything. How can I be upset with you (media)," he said while speaking with reporters in Nagpur.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: Arvind Kejriwal says media has sold out to Narendra Modi, denies later : North, News - India Today



Funniest thing to note... they are only targeting anti-congress media.. not pro-congress! goes to show.. who's agenda they are trying to promote!

AAP defends Kejriwal, Says will file petition against 3 news channels - News Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

fiji said:


> plz stop posting non sense pics
> 
> such cheap vulgar pics



 ...... you are the one who posted cheap videos....I am posting news articles published in Indian media. 

Did you not like the congress model asking voters to vote for pappu ?


----------



## fiji

Manvantaratruti said:


> ...... you are the one who posted cheap videos....I am posting news articles published in Indian media.
> 
> Did you not like the congress model asking voters to vote for pappu ?


bjp is selling cheap vulgar videos and pictures to attract voters


----------



## Manvantaratruti

fiji said:


> bjp is selling cheap vulgar videos and pictures to attract voters



 ..... ur local mulla does not approve ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

Manvantaratruti said:


> No this is Meghna Patel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND this is CONGRESS ....
> 
> After Narendra Modi now, Rahul Gandhi has a model who strips for him | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanisha Singh strips in support of Rahul Gandhi | Latest Stories & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com
> 
> tanisha Singh stripes for Rahul Gandhi media4news.com
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think BJP Model is WAY hotter than the congress girl.



WTF what naked girls has to do with politics man ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DarkPrince said:


> WTF what naked girls has to do with politics man ?



A publicity stunt. . . Modi ji is a hot spot ATM and the easiest way to get 2 minutes fame 

P.S tu kal apna lungi utha ke Congress ka hath apne thullu pe print karwa ke video bana de. . famous ho jayega 

Congress ka hath aam aadmi ke sath

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

DarkPrince said:


> WTF what naked girls has to do with politics man ?


Modi himself is aunty stalker , he stalks girls...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

chak de INDIA said:


> A publicity stunt. . . Modi ji is a hot spot ATM and the easiest way to get 2 minutes fame
> 
> P.S tu kal apna lungi utha ke Congress ka hath apne thullu pe print karwa ke video bana de. . famous ho jayega
> 
> Congress ka hath aam aadmi ke sath



aise publicity sahi me kaam karti hai kya?  aab pata chala tu q BJP ko support kar raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

*Arvind kejriwal Accepts Narendra Modi Wave in India!*

*@JanjaWeed @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @DRAY *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DarkPrince said:


> aise publicity sahi me kaam karti hai kya?  aab pata chala tu q BJP ko support kar raha hai



Bokku . . kaam nahi kar rahi to pics kyu chep rahe log thread pe social media pe 

Is sadi ki mashahoor lekhika or adakara Madam Silk ne apni lines kaha tha. . 

" Badnaam honge to naam na hoga kya "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

NKVD said:


> *Arvind kejriwal Accepts Narendra Modi Wave in India!*
> 
> *@JanjaWeed @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @DRAY *


lol.. there is going to be another press conference by AAPturds denying this! It's all paid media's mischief!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

fiji said:


> View attachment 21133
> 
> 
> View attachment 21134


*Vadodara:* Five students from a school in Vadodara have been suspended for allegedly not attending the inauguration of a local stadium by Gujarat Chief Minister and Bharatiya Janata Party Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. The event took place on February 14.

The Parents' Association has written to the Collector demanding action be taken against the school and the principal.

"This is a very unfortunate incident. I have written to the district authorities to take action against the school and the principal. The investigation is ongoing," said Bharat Adhvaryu of the Parents' Association.

*However, parents of the suspended students have issued a statement saying that they have no grievance against the school and that the disciplinary action was actually taken because the students did not attend classes.*

*Even the school in question issued a clarification saying that the suspension was purely a disciplinary measure against "five students who came to school and then ran away during school hours without any written information to the School or permission from their parents".*

The Congress has alleged that Narendra Modi is using school children for political gains. "Children and their schools should never be used as political tools. We condemn this incident and and we will agitate against it," said Congress leader Narendra Rawat.

*Below is the statement issued by the school in clarification:*
This has reference to the news being flashed... dated 20th February, 2014 morning about a school in Vadodara having suspended its students for not attending the inauguration of the new Outdoor Stadium in Vadodara. The news is incorrect. We would like to state that the decision to suspend the students for such acts of intentional bunking is as per the School's code of conduct as stated in the School Diary.

This disciplinary measure which is actually a corrective measure has to be enforced for the safety and security of young children. It was taken only against those 5 students who came to school and then ran away during school hours without any written information to the School or permission from their parents. We are a 48 year old school with very sound credentials and do not indulge in any kind of undesirable and un-called for activities.

For us our main concern is to provide good education and turn out responsible citizens of the Country. Kindly find attached statements given in writing by our Parent Body and by the Principal. It is unfortunate that a very simple issue has been politicized by certain groups with vested interests. It is laughable that Std.9 children who have not even reached the age of voting are dragged into the controversy of political nature. How can an educational institution be run if any and every kind of indisciplinary act is overlooked?

The 5 children are back in school after three working days and not 5 days as being reported. Every care is taken to ensure that whatever academic work, students miss during such periods of punishment is always taken up through special classes arranged for them.

I wish to inform you that approximately 2,000 students from other schools participated in this Inaugural function held on 14th February and was not a Political Rally as being reported.

Thanking you,

With sincere regards,

Ms. Bijoya Baksi

Principal

Vadodara school suspends 5 students for allegedly skipping Modi event

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

*Narendra Modi searched for over a Billion times in Google Search engine, crashing the record of Barrack Obama.
The most popular leader got 1,00,00,77,332 searches*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

Marxist said:


> Yesterday with Manmohan singh today with Rajanikanth..... .Alagiri is planning some thing big





Manvantaratruti said:


> He will tell congress that Rajani is supporting him and try and get congress support, then he will tell Rajini that congress is supporting him to try and get Rajani support.




This is what I was talking about...

Expelled DMK leader Alagiri meets Rajnath, offers support

@Nair saab , @Guynextdoor2 , @jbond197 .... Here you go.. Game is changing... and its changing fast..

*Alagiri offered his support for the BJP alliance which also includes DMDK, PMK and MDMK in Tamil Nadu,* the sources said. However, there was no commitment from Singh.

*The Madurai strongman has considerable influence in about seven Lok Sabha constituencies in south Tamil Nadu.*

He had fielded some rebel candidates against DMK in the 2001 Assembly elections, which caused a lot of damage to the party in about 12 constituencies.

_The meeting was fixed through a senior BJP leader from Tamil Nadu._

The move comes at a time when the former Union Minister is believed to be unhappy over his suspension and the rise of his younger brother MK Stalin in the party affairs.

Moreover, Alagiri is said to be furious over denial of tickets for his supporters, which is an indication that he being sidelined from DMK.

Denied a ticket and embarrassing the party by meeting Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, Alagiri yesterday said he would decide his future course of action after consulting his supporters amidst reports that may float his own outfit.

"I would surely play a role. But, I cannot indicate the kind of role," the sulking leader had stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> This is what I was suspecting...
> 
> Expelled DMK leader Alagiri meets Rajnath, offers support
> 
> @Nair saab , @Guynextdoor2 , @jbond197 .... Here you go.. Game is changing... and its changing fast..
> 
> *Alagiri offered his support for the BJP alliance which also includes DMDK, PMK and MDMK in Tamil Nadu,* the sources said. However, there was no commitment from Singh.
> 
> *The Madurai strongman has considerable influence in about seven Lok Sabha constituencies in south Tamil Nadu.*
> 
> He had fielded some rebel candidates against DMK in the 2001 Assembly elections, which caused a lot of damage to the party in about 12 constituencies.
> 
> _The meeting was fixed through a senior BJP leader from Tamil Nadu._
> 
> The move comes at a time when the former Union Minister is believed to be unhappy over his suspension and the rise of his younger brother MK Stalin in the party affairs.
> 
> Moreover, Alagiri is said to be furious over denial of tickets for his supporters, which is an indication that he being sidelined from DMK.
> 
> Denied a ticket and embarrassing the party by meeting Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, Alagiri yesterday said he would decide his future course of action after consulting his supporters amidst reports that may float his own outfit.
> 
> "I would surely play a role. But, I cannot indicate the kind of role," the sulking leader had stated.


BJP should never induct this Gunda... this man is a backstabber and known Goon ... BJP shouldnt look into short term gain, rather then long term Damage ...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nair saab

Apart from that DMDK will leave NDA if BJP inducts him,.. better BJP take outside support from him... and promise him support in state election...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

I agree, Alagiri is a first rate SCUM and in that sense, the true son of Karunanidhi.

I still remember stories of how his goons killed a man in front of his 2 year old daughter and the child was so traumatized that she cries every time she sees red. Alagiri is a demon.

I am not at all surprised he told his father that he will have Stalin killed. It was very much in line with his character.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

Nair saab said:


> BJP should never induct this Gunda... this man is a backstabber and known Goon ... BJP shouldnt look into short term gain, rather then long term Damage ...



How dare you?Bow down to the TRUE THALAIVA!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indischer said:


> How dare you?Bow down to the TRUE THALAIVA!


So many decorations? What sorcery is this!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

SarthakGanguly said:


> So many decorations? What sorcery is this!!!



Those are Treachery Awards, received while defending many a Turf War south of Madurai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SRP

*TDP seals tie-up with BJP*

HYDERABAD: The seat sharing alliance between the BJP and TDP has been finalised and an official announcement is expected early next week. According to sources privy to the development, the BJP will contest 8 of the 17 Lok Sabha seats in Telangana and 4-5 of the 25 Parliamentary seats in Seemandhra . The TDP will contest from the remaining seats.

For the assembly, the TDP is to give the right-wing party 15 of the 175 seats in Seemandhra and 25 of the 119 seats in Telangana. The seat sharing has been finalised and all that is left is to identify the seats from where the BJP will put up its nominees, TDP sources claimed. TDP president Chandrababu Naidu wants to become the convenor of the National Democratic Alliance (NDA), but the BJP is yet to take a final call on it, they added.

The sources claimed that the announcement on the alliance will be made in Delhi by senior BJP leaders in the presence of Naidu next week. After the official announcement , a public meeting will be held in Seemandhra later this month where BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi and Naidu will share the dais with the slogan 'Modi for PM, Naidu for CM.'

"The date for the public meeting has not yet been finalised , but it will definitely take place this month," TDP Rajya Sabha member CM Ramesh told TOI. Naidu and Modi shared the dais at a youth mela for the first time in Delhi on October 2 last year leading to speculations about the alliance. The TDP chief was to address a meeting in Krishna district on March 17 as part of his Praja Garjana programme , but in view of the alliance with BJP, decided to drop it so that the focus can be on the Modi-Naidu meeting. It is expected that Modi will make promises for the development of Seemandhra in that meeting. 

TDP seals tie-up with BJP - The Times of India

Great news

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kurup

*Indian voter’s changing preference*





_Photo: Shyam Sharma/Hindustan Times _

While it is still unclear what will be the outcome of the 2014 Lok Sabha election, one thing is more or less sure: this election will be focused on national issues and will not be a patchwork of sub-national elections. This trend has been observed infrequently in the Lok Sabha elections held over the last decade. There is a mood among voters to vote for a national party in the coming election and not for regional parties even if some of these parties may have run good governments in states. The vote this time is likely for a leader who has national visibility, if not appeal, and one who thinks of important national issues even if local issues may also be pressing. 

It is difficult to predict which party will win and how many seats it will garner, but it is almost sure that the national parties together will win more seats this year as compared with other recent elections to the Lok Sabha. Going by the current mood of the voters, the Congress’ tally of seats will go down drastically, but at the same time, there is great possibility of an enormous increase in the vote share and seats for the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP). There are other national parties such as the Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) and the Nationalist Congress Party. It is likely that these parties will not only remain restricted to states where they have influence but may end up losing ground there as well. One must not forget, during the 2009 Lok Sabha election regional parties put together won 156 seats and polled 28.5% votes. Even in the 2004 Lok Sabha election regional parties won 169 seats and polled 29.3% votes. Citizens voted in those elections as if they were voting for state elections and Lok Sabha elections were a mere aggregation of results of these different state elections. 

The Aam Adami Party (AAP) may be able to win only couple of seats across India, apart from winning a sizeable number of seats in Delhi. AAP, however, seems to be heading towards cornering a sizeable proportion of votes (between 4% to 6%) in many states. These votes may not translate into seats. The presence of AAP in many states with 4% to 6% of vote share, however, will be a great achievement for this party. We must remember that apart from the BJP, Congress and, to some extent, the Communist Party of India and BSP, no other party has been able to register its presence in states other than their state of origin, in spite of a long presence in politics. 

There is hardly any doubt that at this moment a large number of voters across the country, but more so in north Indian states, see Narendra Modi fitting into the image of a leader who is capable of delivering good governance and development. Findings of the Tracker Poll conducted by the Centre for the Study of Developing Societies (CSDS) in the last couple of months indicate his growing popularity not only in BJP-ruled states, but also in states where BJP is not in power, such as Uttar Pradesh and Bihar. Citizens are looking forward to a national leader to lead the country. In this race, Congress leader Rahul Gandhi and AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal are far behind Modi and there is hardly any way that the two can bridge this popularity gap. 

Even in states such as Tamil Nadu, Andhra Pradesh, West Bengal and Kerala, where the BJP may find it extremely difficult to win seats, Modi has rising popularity and a sizeable number want to see him as the next prime minister. Leaders such as Nitish Kumar, Naveen Patnaik, Mamata Banerjee, or J. Jayalalithaa are still popular in their states, but they are not viewed as serious contenders for the top job by voters even in their own states. Clearly, there is a mood for voting in favour of a national leader and not for regional leaders. 

Another thing that makes the 2014 Lok Sabha truly national is the issue which is dominating the voters’ mind. The twin national issues of corruption and price rise are likely to be important considerations for voting for a large number of voters. This is in contrast to past elections where these were hardly contested on a national level. Local issues had dominated voting considerations of a large number of voters in previous elections. 

This should not be interpreted as the beginning of the end of dominance of regional parties in elections. 

Many of these regional parties will get sizeable support in case state assembly elections are held in along with the Lok Sabha election or soon after that. Surveys indicate the Indian voter is showing a trend of split voting. The same voter will is inclined to vote for a regional party in case of state assembly elections but at this moment seems inclined to vote for national parties for the Lok Sabha elections. We can see such a trend emerging in state such as Bihar, Odisha, Andhra Pradesh (now Seemandhara and Telangana), Delhi and Haryana.

Indian voter’s changing preference - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

NDTV Poll predictions so far!






Going by above.. NDA should end up somewhere in the region of 283 & BJP 249. Will this be a possibility?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> NDTV Poll predictions so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going by above.. NDA should end up somewhere in the region of 283 & BJP 249. Will this be a possibility?



40-50 in UP - BJP
AP (after sealing TDP alliance) - around 15-20 (NDA)
atleast 25-30 NDA from remaining states.

I guess, NDA should touch 272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

DarkPrince said:


> WTF what naked girls has to do with politics man ?



Symbols of *Political transparency *


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> 40-50 in UP - BJP
> AP (after sealing TDP alliance) - around 15-20 (NDA)
> atleast 25-30 NDA from remaining states.
> 
> I guess, NDA should touch 272


tere muh mai ghee shakkar! 

@kurup you too? please don't bruv!


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> tere muh mai ghee shakkar!
> 
> @kurup you too? please don't bruv!



Found some amazing cartoons ..... very funny ...... just sharing it ..... Stopping it right now .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Watching Zee news oppinion poll they are giving only 15 to 16 seats in gujrat  or rahul ko guhrati sabse jyda pasand kar rahe he )


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> Found some amazing cartoons ..... very funny ...... just sharing it ..... Stopping it right now .....


I'm talking about your avatar bruv!



> Election Commission says voting will be between 7 am and 6 pm - extended hours to encourage participation



Good move!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm talking about your avatar bruv!



OK ...... I am going to change it ..... myself feeling irritated by it .... 

Resuming cartoon postings .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> Watching Zee news oppinion poll they are giving only 15 to 16 seats in gujrat  or rahul ko guhrati sabse jyda pasand kar rahe he )



Yes, i also saw...........

most idiotic survey i must say.........

Gujarat will be near sweep for BJP as Modi belongs to Gujarat, why would Gujarat give the same no. of seats to BJP as last time?

Also, they are giving 15 seats to BJP in Maha & 2-3 to SS, when BJP fight in 26 seats & SS in 22, how can be there so much variation of seats of the alliance partners?? even last time in 2009, SS won 11 while BJP won 9, so there wasn't much difference b/w the two.


----------



## kurup

Nair saab said:


> Bro u better join this group ... on FB...
> 
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Nairs are Brainwashed here...



Will surely join tomorrow .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Rape of AAP going to happen tonight on News hour debate.TImes Now channel.Courtesy Arnab Goswami!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Watch How Arvind Kejriwal Took U Turns on all the topics in his Life!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onu1886

wolfschanzze said:


> View attachment 21186
> 
> 
> Rape of AAP going to happen tonight on News hour debate.TImes Now channel.Courtesy Arnab Goswami!


#IntelorentAAP is trending on twitter can't wait to watch arnab screw them royally tonite...they've named times now as one of the corrupt channels btw. @showstopper any comments on the blessed words of Saint Kejri?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Looks like Modi & BJP bought NDTV too.. no BJP ruled states!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Watch How Arvind Kejriwal Took U Turns on all the topics in his Life!



@Parul whats the background music?? It's nice.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like Modi & BJP bought NDTV too.. no BJP ruled states!



I'm sad to see kerala on the TOP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> I'm sad to see kerala on the TOP


maybe @Nair saab @kurup can tell us whether the situation is really that bad?


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> maybe @Nair saab @kurup can tell us whether the situation is really that bad?


Could it be the case that the metrics of _unsafe_ isn't the same everywhere?  (What constitutes as _Safe enough_ for a Woman in UP may not necessarily be the same for a woman from Kerala.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Could it be the case that the metrics of _unsafe_ isn't the same everywhere?  (What constitutes as _Safe enough_ for a *Woman in UP* may not necessarily be the same for a *woman from Kerala*.)



You racist annaa


----------



## Marxist

chak de INDIA said:


> I'm sad to see kerala on the TOP



Not a surprise ,There are many incidents happened here which shows girls are not even safe at schools or at home .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Parul said:


>


Ha ha ha.. So true!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> You racist annaa


 How is that racist Chote? 

I felt it's about where a Woman draws the line, which might vary from region to region depending upon cultural norms. For example: Guns are relatively common in the North compared to the South. A Southie might feel more uncomfortable/unsafe in the presence of a guy holding a gun compared to a Northie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

One of the loudest Newshour debates in recent times.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Why Sudeendra Kulkarni is butt hurt? 
@Nair saab Is this guy still in BJP or.. just a Advani chamcha?

NDTV final figure!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> One of the loudest Newshour debates in recent times.



During Newshour even our friends from Pakistan complain of Noise Pollution coming from the Indian side

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> One of the loudest Newshour debates in recent times.



true.. can't handle it. Switched to NDTV instead, listening to poll predictions! & no adrenaline pumping there though!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

chak de INDIA said:


> I'm sad to see kerala on the TOP


lol...
kyun sad hai.....
kerala ko leke......


----------



## Manvantaratruti

chak de INDIA said:


> I'm sad to see kerala on the TOP



But not at all surprising. However see which state is on top in women safety ....






74% of women in Gujarat feel Safe.
73% of women in Kerala feel Unsafe. 

I think its better for women to be in a communal states like Gujarat than be in a *secular state *like Kerala or Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dem!god said:


> lol...
> kyun sad hai.....
> kerala ko leke......



maybe @chak de INDIA is concerned about the nurses!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> true.. can't handle it. Switched to NDTV instead, listening to poll predictions! & no adrenaline pumping there though!



I am keeping the volume to a bare minimum and yet it feels loud. This Ashok Pandit guy seems deaf! 


arp2041 said:


> During Newshour even our friends from Pakistan complain of Noise Pollution coming from the Indian side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> I am keeping the volume to a bare minimum and yet it feels loud. This Ashok Pandit guy seems deaf!


Ashok Pandit is a loud gob. He will be the same even if he is commentating on a golf tournament! 

& that mundaswala has a patronising voice too...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> During Newshour even our friends from Pakistan complain of Noise Pollution coming from the Indian side



Arnab kuchh jyada hi vocal ho jata hai vich bich me 
Wo gas wale comment pe dhamaka mara tha usne abhi


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> Could it be the case that the metrics of _unsafe_ isn't the same everywhere?  (What constitutes as _Safe enough_ for a Woman in UP may not necessarily be the same for a woman from Kerala.)



NOPE. It really is unsafe for women. Stares, cat calls, lewd comments etc. Mallu Women HATE kerala.


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Why Sudeendra Kulkarni is butt hurt?
> @Nair saab Is this guy still in BJP or.. just a Advani chamcha?
> 
> NDTV final figure!



almost all the surveys are giving NDA around same nos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> almost all the surveys are giving NDA around same nos.



272 kaise touch karega fir ?


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Ashok Pandit is a loud gob. He will be the same even if he is commentating on a golf tournament!
> 
> & that mundaswala has a patronising voice too...



Who's that sand-nigga? That mundaswala cracked me up though. Claimed that media scrutiny/bias today is such that, If Arvind Kejriwal just passes gas, he'll be accused of increasing green house gases and raising ocean levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> Arnab kuchh jyada hi vocal ho jata hai vich bich me
> Wo gas wale comment pe dhamaka mara tha usne abhi



Yaar mere khyal sey uski kursi key saath agar turbines laga diye jaye toh pure Delhi ki electricity ki samasya khtm ho skti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Manvantaratruti said:


> I think its better for women to be in a communal states like Gujarat than be in a secular state like Kerala or Bengal



RSS paid the money for this survey . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> 272 kaise touch karega fir ?


With generous help from the 'Others' of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> 272 kaise touch karega fir ?



BJD + TMC + AIADMK + Independents + Mayawati + TRS + YRS Congress (even out of 7, 3 joins NDA, it's 272+)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Sushma swaraj at it again . She says sriramulu's entry despite her opposition. I'm starting to hate her...why does she have to voice these opinions in public?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> With generous help from the 'Others' of course.



Kon KON se?

mera geography weak hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Kon KON se?
> 
> mera geography weak hai



Amma aur Didi toh chahiye hee. At least as outside support. Beyond that, horses for courses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> almost all the surveys are giving NDA around same nos.



That's with the existing alliance. Post poll tie up will take them easily past 272. There is no other combination in a position to for govt... not even close. But NDTV has been magnanimous to Congress & took them past 100.. & are economical with BJP, keeping them under 200.


----------



## doublemaster

Manvantaratruti said:


> But not at all surprising. However see which state is on top in women safety ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74% of women in Gujarat feel Safe.
> 73% of women in Kerala feel Unsafe.
> 
> I think its better for women to be in a communal states like Gujarat than be in a *secular state *like Kerala or Bengal




May be they dont know what is the meaning of safe...Its the same state where Hindus are more polygomous. Hindu men used to do "Maitri Karar" and marry more. Its the same state where earlier once reported that around 30 of 180 legislators married more.



JanjaWeed said:


> That's with the existing alliance. Post poll tie up will take them easily past 272. There is no other combination in a position to for govt... not even close. But NDTV has been magnanimous to Congress & took them past 100.. & are economical with BJP, keeping them under 200.




They gave 20 for BJP in karnataka, which even BJP not predicted.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Who's that sand-nigga? That mundaswala cracked me up though. Claimed that media scrutiny/bias today is such that, If Arvind Kejriwal just passes gas, he'll be accused of increasing green house gases and raising ocean levels.



That mundaswala is some NGO guy working for Bhopal gas tragedy victims. So.. talking about gas comes pretty natural to that bloke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Manvantaratruti said:


> NOPE. It really is unsafe for women. Stares, cat calls, lewd comments etc. Mallu Women HATE kerala.



I won't say Kerala men are any better than men elsewhere. But maybe Kerala women are more sensitive and sensitized to acts that amount to harassment?


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> That's with the existing alliance. Post poll tie up will take them easily past 272. There is no other combination in a position to for govt... not even close. But NDTV has been magnanimous to Congress & took them past 100.. & are economical with BJP, keeping them under 200.



2 points:

1. They are completely wrong on TN & Bihar esp.
2. The increasing trend is that the undecided voters go for that party/alliance which is closer to the majority mark so that they can get majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> 2 points:
> 
> 1. They are completely wrong on TN & Bihar esp.
> 2. The increasing trend is that the undecided voters go for that party/alliance which is closer to the majority mark so that they can get majority.


Precisely. Then again, I'm happy with NDTV analysis. Atleast.. you are assured of bare minimum!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

JanjaWeed said:


> Precisely. Then again, I'm happy with NDTV analysis. Atleast.. you are assured of bare minimum!


 Exactly. People need to understand if a obvious pro-congress channel gives NDA 229 means by the time actual polls are conducted, that figure will be around 250.

Three things I am 100% sure:

1) Delhi will not vote AAP to the same extent as was percieved back in Jan. BJP to get atleast 5 seats.
2) In WB/TN, NDTV says 0 seat for BJP. WTF? 1 seat (Darjeeling is assured in WB, I am from Bengal hence I know) plus atleast 3-4 seats from TN with DMDK,PMK etc.
3) Bihar and UP seems too conservative. With RJD breakup and LJP voteshare, NDA to win atleast 28. Similarly, UP people are fed up with SP. INC is almost finished. BJP should get 46-48 seats.

Hence, 3+4+12= atleast 19 more seats to BJP that takes NDA to 248.

Post-poll, INLD (2), AIADMK (25) takes NDA to 275.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

That guy with a safa on his head is really cunning

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> That guy with a safa on his head is really cunning


he is full of gas! bhopal effect...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

Indischer said:


> Amma aur Didi toh chahiye hee. At least as outside support. Beyond that, horses for courses.


 Amma is OK as I have personal experience of development of TN under her. Similarly, I know how Didi ruined Bengal (as if Bengalees havn't had enough with Left). I don't want didi in NDA. Trust me , _ek Didi sau Dadaon pe bhaari _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Aap waley pagal ho gye hai........

There philosophy of EITHER YOU ARE WITH US OR WITH THE CORRUPT is very very Dangerous for a DEMOCRACY.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Exactly. People need to understand if a obvious pro-congress channel gives NDA 229 means by the time actual polls are conducted, that figure will be around 250.
> 
> Three things I am 100% sure:
> 
> 1) Delhi will not vote AAP to the same extent as was percieved back in Jan. BJP to get atleast 5 seats.
> 2) In WB/TN, NDTV says 0 seat for BJP. WTF? 1 seat (Darjeeling is assured in WB, I am from Bengal hence I know) plus atleast 3-4 seats from TN with DMDK,PMK etc.
> 3) Bihar and UP seems too conservative. With RJD breakup and LJP voteshare, NDA to win atleast 28. Similarly, UP people are fed up with SP. INC is almost finished. BJP should get 46-48 seats.
> 
> Hence, 3+4+12= atleast 19 more seats to BJP that takes NDA to 248.
> 
> Post-poll, INLD (2), AIADMK (25) takes NDA to 275.



True... & also there is this Alagiri effect in southern Tamilnadu. Who are they going to go with? not DMK or AIADMK. 

& also.. political dynamics have changed in Bihar since this poll was conducted. NDA is more stronger with LJP allying with them. I think NDTV got that state completely wrong. & UP too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Tridibans said:


> Amma is OK as I have personal experience of development of TN under her. Similarly, I know how Didi ruined Bengal (as if Bengalees havn't had enough with Left). I don't want didi in NDA. Trust me , _ek Didi sau Dadaon pe bhaari _



I don't think NDA or UPA can afford to think that straight. I'd take Didi any day over that seditious Vaiko. Yet, he's part of a Nationalist coalition for numbers's sake. TMC will strengthen any coalition that it enters, and that makes it valuable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> he is full of gas! bhopal effect...


That guy is an idiot. He called Arnab and Kiran Bedi illiterates in yesterday's news hour when they termed what happened at Mumbai station as an example of anarchy. Then he went on accusingly times now and Arnab to be biased towards AAP..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Indischer said:


> I don't think NDA or UPA can afford to think that straight. I'd take Didi any day over that seditious Vaiko. Yet, he's part of a Nationalist coalition for numbers's sake. TMC will strengthen any coalition that it enters, and that makes it valuable.


 
Valid point you have but the problem with TMC is its ideology..... which actually is.... NOTHING. It has no original ideology. It can switch sides at a whisker. Just look at the last 10 years and the number of flip flops it has done at the centre.

Infact, TMC is doing the exact same things that LEFT used to do against which it based its Bengal campaigns from the start (against privatisation, rural subsidies at the expense of rural development, etc) along with a dangerous new addition of Minority appeasement. In border districts, do you guys know 30% of the population is BD immigrants (TMC votebanks) and they suppress the local hindu population?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doublemaster

Tridibans said:


> Valid point you have but the problem with TMC is its ideology..... which actually is.... NOTHING. It has no original ideology. It can switch sides at a whisker. Just look at the last 10 years and the number of flip flops it has done at the centre.
> 
> Infact, TMC is doing the exact same things that LEFT used to do against which it based its Bengal campaigns from the start (against privatisation, rural subsidies at the expense of rural development, etc) along with a dangerous new addition of Minority appeasement. In border districts, do you guys know 30% of the population is BD immigrants (TMC votebanks) and they suppress the local hindu population?



30% means? number around???


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sanjay jha makes no sense . . i guess that guy doesn't even know what he is speaking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Sushma Ji must be kicked out,doing anti party activities on twitter,she doesn't want bjp to go beyond 160.

i'am 100% sure with chinaamma and loh purush,this election would have gone too.

Defeat Her .


----------



## doublemaster

GreenFoe said:


> Sushma Ji must be kicked out,doing anti party activities on twitter,she doesn't want bjp to go beyond 160.
> 
> i'am 100% sure with chinaamma and loh purush,this election would have gone too.
> 
> Defeat Her .



Actually its not like that, She is corrupt. She was the biggest benificiary reddy brothers. They spent lot of money on her. Now she wants to keep her image, thats all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

doublemaster said:


> 30% means? number around???


 
In some villages near Basirhat/ Banga/ Malda, the figure is more than 40% (almost half the population). There are many Bengali Muslims who are INDIANS but because of these illegals are getting suppressed and also getting bad names. Ask any Bengali he won't deny this. It is just for this reason, BJP is increasing its vote share in Bengal.

Otherwise, most rural Bengalees did't even know BJP/RSS earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

doublemaster said:


> Actually its not like that, She is corrupt. She was the biggest benificiary reddy brothers. They spent lot of money on her. Now she wants to keep her image, thats all.



What image ? What she did to make party win in last 10 years ? what she want now ?

She just don't want modi to cross 200.

We saw how she messed up telangana .


----------



## doublemaster

Tridibans said:


> In some villages near Basirhat/ Banga/ Malda, the figure is more than 40% (almost half the population). There are many Bengali Muslims who are INDIANS but because of these illegals are getting suppressed and also getting bad names. Ask any Bengali he won't deny this. It is just for this reason, BJP is increasing its vote share in Bengal.
> 
> Otherwise, most rural Bengalees did't even know BJP/RSS earlier.



I wonder why hindus dont come from bangladesh...or is that only muslims they are tracking?


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> That guy is an idiot. He called Arnab and Kiran Bedi illiterates in yesterday's news hour when they termed what happened at Mumbai station as an example of anarchy. Then he went on accusingly times now and Arnab to be biased towards AAP..


lol.. I saw that. He was trying to tutor them on English language! Maybe that thing on his head is getting too heavy for his brain...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

GreenFoe said:


> What image ? What she did to make party win in last 10 years ? what she want now ?
> 
> She just don't want modi to cross 200.
> 
> We saw how she messed up telangana .



I am sure there will be lot of problem within BJP if modi comes to power.


----------



## Dem!god

*Kumar Vishwas attacked in Amethi*
LUCKNOW: AAP leader Kumar Vishwas was attacked in Amethi on Friday evening. The attack took place at Singauli village in Jagdishpur block under Kamrauli police station where he had gone to campaign for Lok Sabha election.

Vishwas is contesting against Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi.

AAP workers alleged that attackers were Congress workers. They also claimed that over 15 AAP volunteers were injured in the attack. Kumar also sustained minor injuries, they claimed.

"Two volunteer -Avinash and Shashank-seriously injured. Three women workers reportedly missing. Several vehicles were vandalized." they claimed.

Vishwas told TOI on telephone that AAP leaders have informed the police about the incident but police are not cooperating. "Three women in the AAP group were attacked and abducted. We are fighting to rescue them," he said.

Superintendent of police, Amethi, Hiralal said the concerned police station has been informed and force has been sent. He said that action would be taken against those found involved in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

doublemaster said:


> I am sure there will be lot of problem within BJP if modi comes to power.



good that such useless problems must be solved :|


----------



## Tridibans

doublemaster said:


> I wonder why hindus dont come from bangladesh...or is that only muslims they are tracking?


Many reasons:

1) Most Hindus that were to come had already come in 1971 war/ Naokhali genoside etc.
2) Many BD Hindus that DO come anyway have family members here and mix within the population (Even though its illegal and should be stopped) and many leftover BD hindus are quite affluent hence don't really want to relinquish their assets in BD and come to India.
3) Simple really, BD is a Muslim majority country, and most immigrants will be illegal muslims.

Anyway, the point I tried to make was that these illegals(whether muslims/ Hindus) are a vote bank and they take away jobs of resident locals. This should be stopped otherwise another Assam will happen in the border areas of WB pretty soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Dem!god said:


> *Kumar Vishwas attacked in Amethi*
> LUCKNOW: AAP leader Kumar Vishwas was attacked in Amethi on Friday evening. The attack took place at Singauli village in Jagdishpur block under Kamrauli police station where he had gone to campaign for Lok Sabha election.
> 
> Vishwas is contesting against Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> AAP workers alleged that attackers were Congress workers. They also claimed that over 15 AAP volunteers were injured in the attack. Kumar also sustained minor injuries, they claimed.
> 
> "Two volunteer -Avinash and Shashank-seriously injured. Three women workers reportedly missing. Several vehicles were vandalized." they claimed.
> 
> Vishwas told TOI on telephone that AAP leaders have informed the police about the incident but police are not cooperating. "Three women in the AAP group were attacked and abducted. We are fighting to rescue them," he said.
> 
> Superintendent of police, Amethi, Hiralal said the concerned police station has been informed and force has been sent. He said that action would be taken against those found involved in it.


Drama to turn attention away from Kejru's media attack.

Guys, welcome Showstopper's brother and defender of illegal Bangladeshis, doublemaster ,to the thread!!

Because of such elements in society, incidents like Assam riots happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> Drama to turn attention away from Kejru's media attack.
> 
> Guys welcome showstoppers brother and defender of illegal Bangladeshis doublemaster to the thread!!



They need daily drama ,have you seen that graph? *more drama=more chanda*[donation] .

They will do that till 12th may ,I'm 100% sure .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

GreenFoe said:


> They need daily drama ,have you seen that graph? *more drama=more chanda*[donation] .
> 
> They will do that till 12th march ,I'm 100% sure .


 
Actually these daily dramas are getting too boring. They are losing credibility even with genuine AAP supporters (including one of my cousins ). People want to elect a Government for christ's sake  and not voting for a nationwide rag tag protest competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Why Sudeendra Kulkarni is butt hurt?
> @Nair saab Is this guy still in BJP or.. just a Advani chamcha?
> 
> NDTV final figure!



He is the main reason why Advaniji became upset with Modiji ... I suspect he is a mole fit in BJP by sonia ...he directly influenced Advani camp...

Apart from that he was once a Marxist and a left leaning journalist ... who changed his ideology after coming into contact with Hindu Nationalism...

My simple formula of Hindutvathoras theorem will prove his credibility ...

A Ex-Marxist turned Hindu Nationalist Brahmin journalist  = Cant be trusted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Tridibans said:


> Actually these daily dramas are getting too boring. They are losing credibility even with genuine AAP supporters (including one of my cousins ). People want to elect a Government for christ's sake  and not voting for a nationwide rag tag protest competition.




Here is the graph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

truth about miserable condition of Punjab by Bhagwant Mann .............punjab wont survive under NDA gundas........

ASI killed by akalis ,just for protecting her daughter..

AIG beaten up by akalis ........admitted in hospital with broken leg

no jobs.............drugs run free...........

farmers getting beaten up on daily basis by police.


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> Sushma Ji must be kicked out,doing anti party activities on twitter,she doesn't want bjp to go beyond 160.
> 
> i'am 100% sure with chinaamma and loh purush,this election would have gone too.
> 
> Defeat Her .


It is almost impossible to defeat her from Vidisha. That's Shivraj Chauhan's seat and he is in Advani/Sushma camp. I don't like Shivraj because of this fact only. Anyways I think nothing can be done BJP will have to live with some resentment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

*India needs Swatantrata party* back ,we only have goons in different shades .

_We don't want aap goons or bjp goons or con goons,atpresent modi is the best available option :|_







*The 21 Principles of the Swatantra Party (1959)*

1. The Swatantra party is pledged to_ social justice and equality of opportunity for all people without distinction of religion, caste, occupation or political affiliation_.

2. The party holds that progress, welfare and happiness of the people depend on* individual initiative,* enterprise and energy. The party stands for the principle of *maximum freedom for the individual and minimum interference by the state consistent with the obligation to prevent and punish anti-social activities*, to protect the weaker elements of society, and to create the conditions in which individual initiative will thrive and be fruitful. The party is, therefore opposed to increasing state interference of the kind now being pursued.

3. The party holds that the state would foster and utilities the sense of moral obligation, the pride, satisfaction, and fulfillment felt by individual in serving others which are inherent in our tradition, instead of adopting legislative or other forms of compulsion which commence with want of faith in the people and are consummated in the serfdom of the governed under the official machine, in an omnipotent state controlled by a political party voted to power. The party, therefore, adheres to the principle of trusteeship adumbrated by Gandhiji.

4. The Party holds that the policies of government should be founded on faith in the people and not on state compulsion and the encouragement of hatred and conflict between class and class, expropriation, repudiation of obligations and the conferment of more and more powers on the officials of government at the expense of the freedom of the citizens.

5. The party stands for every effort being made to foster and maintain spiritual values and preserve what is good in our culture and tradition, and avoid the dominance of a purely materialist philosophy of life which things only in terms of the standard of life without any reference to its content or quality.

6. The party holds that steps should be taken to remove the pervading sense of uncertainty that has been created by the present policies of the government and its varying forecasts of future plans, leading to the drying up of initiative and enterprise in land, shop and factory alike. The party holds that a sense of stability and incentive for individual effort can be restored only by strict adherence to the fundamental rights and guarantee specified in the Constitution as originally adopted in respect of freedom of property, trade and occupation and just compensation for any property compulsory acquired by the state for public purposes.

7. The party holds that in the policies adopted for national development, priority must be assigned to the basic needs of the people, namely, food, water, housing and clothing.

8. The party believes that every citizen has a fundamental right to educate his children according to his choice and in a free atmosphere untrammelled by official directives and that the state should afford facilities for such education without discrimination.

9. The party holds that the paramount need is for increasing food production and that this is best attainted through the self-employed peasant proprietor who is interested in obtaining the highest yield from his land. The party believes in an intensive program of agricultural improvement by promoting the material and psychological inducements for greater production without disturbing the harmony of rural life. The party holds that there should be no disturbance of ownership, management and cultivation of land, but believe in a more effective programme than is being followed at present in respect of irrigation and the supply of material, implements, credit and marketing facilities.

The party believes in the need for giving every kind of help to agriculture but is opposed to cultivation through organizations which reduce price ownership to an empty paper-title and which bring into being a loose kind of multiple ownership which is certain to sap the incentive of the farmer and his family, reduce output, and take us to a collective economy with official management. It is firmly opposed to collectivization and bureaucratic management of the rural economy.

The Party takes note of the dissatisfaction amongst the rural population that adequate attention has not been paid to their needs. It holds that the level of life of the rural prople should be improved by removing all such impediments as are likely to stand in the way of their attaining a high standard of life and by taking all steps necessary for the purpose in particular for maintaining a reasonable and steady price for agricultural produce, which is parity with other prices.

10. In industry, the party believes in the incentives for higher production and expansion inherent in competitive enterprise with adequate safeguards for the protection of labour and against unreasonable profits, prices or where competition does not secure the necessary corrective. The party stands for the restriction of state enterprise to heavy industries such as are necessary to supplement private enterprise in that field, such national services as Railways and the starting of new enterprises which are difficult for private initiative.

The party is opposed to the state entering the field of trade and disturbing free distribution and introducing controls and official management with all its wastefulness and inefficiency.

The party believes that in the field of production, the free choice of the producer and the consumer must be given basic place and importance.

11. The party stands for the preservation of the freedom of the small and self-employed artisans, craftsmen and traders who are in danger of losing their occupational opportunities by reason of the policy of statism. These persons perform a great, widespread and inexpensive function in our society, and their gradual extinction will be a national misfortune and add to our unemployment problem.

12. The party stands for great thrift in public expenditure. It holds that taxation should be kept at such levels as will not interfere with reasonable living standard for the people, both rural and urban, and which while being necessary and sufficient for the carrying on of administration and such social and economic services as are taken up by the state, is yet not so high and exacting or so ubiquitous as to prevent capital formation and private investment.

13. The party is opposed to a programme of development based on crippling taxation, abnormal deficit financing and foreign loans which are beyond the capacity of the country to repay.

14. The party is opposed to all policies that lead to excessive inflation, high prices that reduce the value of savings, endowments and fixed incomes, and which create undue hardships for the present generation in the hope of a distant gain.

15. The party believes that the cost of public administration should be reduced considerably. It stands for integrity and efficiency in the services. It is against the expansion of the bureaucratic machine, with a hierarchy of officials asked to do work which is best done by citizens and private agencies, resulting in unproductive waste of national resources.

16. The party believes that the state will best serve the nation by encouraging and affording facilities for a decentralised distribution of industry and by limiting its own regulatory function to the prevention and punishment of anti-social activities wherever called for.

17. The party stands for the creation of opportunities for full and lasting employment in all sectors of life. It stands for a programme of all-round industrialization with a view to developing national resources and reducing unemployment. It believes in a balanced development of capital goods, industries, organized consumer goods industries and rural industries that afford supplementary employment in small scale processing of the products of agriculture.

18. The party stands for a fair deal for labour, whether in the field, factory or office and for correlating to wages, increased productivity and for workers' right to organize for the purpose of collective bargaining. It stands for harmonizing the interests of capital and labour when they get into conflict.

19. The party is opposed to any form of pressure being put on officials to deflect them from the course of fair and just discharge of duties without discrimination. It stands for the rule of law, an independent judiciary, and for the full play of powers of judicial review given to the courts by the Constitution.

20. The party shall in all matters keep before itself the cardinal teaching of Gandhiji, maintaining faith in the people and in the efficacy of truth non-violence.

21. The Swatantra party holds that democracy is best served if every political party allows freedom of opinion to its members on all matters outside the fundamental principles of the party. It, therefore, gives its members full liberty on all questions not falling within the scope of the principles stated above.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tridibans

Nair saab said:


>


 
Modi is so rich .... he single handedly buys out media houses like there is no tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahul9090

If Narendra Modi becomes PM... aag lag jayegi, says AAP's Yogendra Yadav - Financial Express


----------



## Nair saab

Rahul9090 said:


> If Narendra Modi becomes PM... aag lag jayegi, says AAP's Yogendra Yadav - Financial Express




If Arvind Kejriwal becomes to pure desh main Dharna ho jayega .... Uska Kya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tridibans

Rahul9090 said:


> If Narendra Modi becomes PM... aag lag jayegi, says AAP's Yogendra Yadav - Financial Express


 
To aag lag jaane do. Jhulasne do un sickular corrupt and dramebaazon ko. Mit jaane do is desh se gaddaron ki topiyon ko.
Is baar to HAR HAR MODI, GHAR GHAR MODI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

fsayed said:


> The opposition parties have been trying to gain political mileage from inflation and rising prices of fuel and food. While talking is easy, read more to understand why prices have gone up and what have we done to keep the prices down. Indian National Congress




Shouldn't people who use Petrol pay it's fair price???????????


Why should everyone (taxpayers) subsidise their consumption??????


----------



## onu1886

jail mei thoos doonga paid media saari...
Bahut krantikari...
Bas mere paas hi hai imandari...
Bahut hi krantikari...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Nair saab said:


> If Arvind Kejriwal becomes to pure desh main Dharna ho jayega .... Uska Kya



God Forbid if enemy attacks us, he'll run with tail between legs, make excues and finally Quit!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Parul said:


> God Forbid if enemy attacks us, he'll run with tail between legs, make excues and finally Quit!


Or he'll sit on a dharna in front of Modi's house and demand Ambani's arrest

Watch indiatv ...Rajat Sharma is tearing AAP apart!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

Nair saab said:


> Kasarcod now has the strongest RSS presence in Kerala ... *both Hindus and CPM are on a offensive against Jihadi elements* in this area ...


Do elaborate. I was not aware of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Arvind Kejriwal - "Agar Modi ki sarkar a gyi toh iska matlab desh key logo ko Ambani ney khareed liya hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like Modi & BJP bought NDTV too.. no BJP ruled states!


MATEY, MY STATE GOT WRONG Andhra etc. l, nevwer



The_Showstopper said:


>


Oye you ducker showstopper? Let's setle this straight eh?
Oye you ARSE DUCKER- showstopper? Let's seTTle this straight eh?

I go to INDIA honourably. Rest your things can fock themselves!
Wanta a fight with us?

in that fight we will beat you so badly you will remember your parents,

Pakisytanyoin ki mayyaa chud jaati hogi.Becasue they only asked for .Hindu MMA fighter.The guys agreed

Dikhaaon kya where this pakistani MMA !


----------



## The_Showstopper

wolfschanzze said:


> MATEY, MY STATE GOT WRONG Andhra etc. l, nevwer
> 
> 
> Oye you ducker showstopper? Let's setle this straight eh?
> Oye you ARSE DUCKER- showstopper? Let's seTTle this straight eh?
> 
> I go to INDIA honourably. Rest your things can fock themselves!
> Wanta a fight with us?
> 
> in that fight we will beat you so badly you will remember your parents,
> 
> Pakisytanyoin ki mayyaa chud jaati hogi.Becasue they only asked for .Hindu MMA fighter.The guys agreed
> 
> Dikhaaon kya where this pakistani MMA !



Oops my posts must have been hurting you, Sanghi troll...

Recently read a article which speak volumes about your type.

Right wing Twitter army targets individuals *whose views do not accord with the Sangh's objectives. They are subjected to abuse by 'volunteers'* whose abuse is then retweeted by their colleagues. *It is easy to identify them because their English is nearly always incorrect. 

Source: Congress vs BJP: The curious case of trolls and politics - The Times of India

So enjoy your stay and earn handsomely 
*


----------



## The_Showstopper

*The long list of sexist bigots that Narendra Modi follows on Twitter*

Yesterday (March 12, 2014), there was a huge furor on Twitter when a BJP sympathizer with the Twitter handle @BJP2014 and sporting BJP’s Election Symbol, Lotus, as his display picture tweeted a morphed picture of Gul Panag. The whole of Twitter was up in arms against the owner of the Twitter account. It so turned out that Narendra Modi himself was a follower of this account. Soon, after the Twitter outrage, Narendra Modi’s account unfollowed the BJP2014 account.





However, the highly sexist mentality of Modi-bhakts including the people Narendra Modi personally follows on Twitter is witnessed time and again. How many is Narendra Modi going to unfollow? A large majority of them are extremely abusive towards anyone who’s anti-Modi and women especially bear the brunt of their sick mentality. The images below will show you more examples of how Narendra Modi personally follows people who fling abuses at the drop of a hat.





















On TruthOfGujarat, we have always maintained that if Modi ever manages to become the Prime Minister, these Modi Bhakts (Followers) will pose a grave danger to the social fabric of India. Besides being highly abusive, most of them are highly communal and specialize in circulating morphed pictures to incite communal feelings amongst us Indians.

However it is not surprising that Modi chooses to follow such sexist bigots on twitter. He himself ordered illegal stalking of a woman 24*7 over 2 months and appointed a phony commission to drown the case. He is the same man who never bothered to setup a commission to inquire when Kausarbi was raped and murdered by his Police. And he talks about women empowerment.


Source: The long list of sexist bigots that Narendra Modi follows on Twitter : Truth Of Gujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> He is the main reason why Advaniji became upset with Modiji ... I suspect he is a mole fit in BJP by sonia ...he directly influenced Advani camp...
> 
> Apart from that he was once a Marxist and a left leaning journalist ... who changed his ideology after coming into contact with Hindu Nationalism...
> 
> My simple formula of Hindutvathoras theorem will prove his credibility ...
> 
> A Ex-Marxist turned Hindu Nationalist Brahmin journalist  = Cant be trusted



Thank God am not a Brahmin journo ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> maybe @Nair saab @kurup can tell us whether the situation is really that bad?



Lowest crime rates + highest crime reporting rates + women demanding more equality 

I am not saying everything is hunky dory but the figure looks very exaggerated to me .


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Shri Rahul Gandhi interacted with fisherman at Versova beach in Maharashtra today. He spoke to them asking for their suggestions and problems and appreciated the when it was suggested that a separate fisheries ministry should be constituted.
> He also addressed a rally in Thane where he said that Congress never differentiates between Hindu, Muslim, Sikh or Christians.




Election Propaganda !!!!

What hell the Pappu doing for last 10 years.



Jason bourne said:


> First official campaign poster of BJP
> 
> Ab Ki Baar Modi Sarkar Official slogan
> 
> View attachment 20270




Actually this is good. this will break tradition congress vote bank. Make Hinutva forces united. Make BJP strong in Andhra, Tamilnadu and WB. BJP can comfortably rule India for another 25 years at least.


----------



## jbond197

Paltu ka eik aur Palatwar. He refused to have made any comments about Media!! Yeh item hai kya?? Kisi ko samajh mein aaye to samjhana please.. Pta nahi kon paagal iska saath de rahe hein!!


----------



## HariPrasad

chak de INDIA said:


> 272 kaise touch karega fir ?



This is NDTV survey so add 10 to 15%. Baki 15-20 kam padega to Amma hai na.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

jbond197 said:


> Paltu ka eik aur Palatwar. He refused to have made any comments about Media!! Yeh item hai kya?? Kisi ko samajh mein aaye to samjhana please.. Pta nahi kon paagal iska saath de rahe hein!!


He is the great honest leader India needs right now. God bless Kejriwalji, haters gonna hate



HariPrasad said:


> This is NDTV survey so add 10 to 15%. Baki 15-20 kam padega to Amma hai na.


Amma will never support fascists like you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

ExtraOdinary said:


> He is the great honest leader India needs right now. God bless Kejriwalji, haters gonna hate



I agree with you 100%.. He is honest and... Haters gonna hate!! Haters gonna hate!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Amma will never support fascists like you




@Aeronaut @WebMaster 

Look at the post of this troll. Take immediate action to maintain credibility of thread. He attacks members having different point of view.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> @Aeronaut @WebMaster
> 
> Look at the post of this troll. Take immediate action to maintain credibility of thread. He attacks members having different point of view.


I attack only members who support fascist ideology. More power to kejriwalji, he should keep exposing agenda of hitler and mussolini followers


----------



## HariPrasad

doublemaster said:


> May be they dont know what is the meaning of safe...Its the same state where Hindus are more polygomous. Hindu men used to do "Maitri Karar" and marry more. Its the same state where earlier once reported that around 30 of 180 legislators married more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They gave 20 for BJP in karnataka, which even BJP not predicted.




The most surprising of the survey was that He gave BJP only 8 seats out of some 40 for small states which includes Uttarakhand, Goa, Himachal J&K and other north eastern state.



ExtraOdinary said:


> I attack only members who support fascist ideology. More power to kejriwalji, he should keep exposing agenda of hitler and mussolini followers




Whether Killers of Thousands of Shikhs and Hindus come in your fascist definition or not? or You follow congress/ Mullah definition of fascism which includes only Muslims suffered in Non congress state.


----------



## jbond197

@HariPrasad - Don't get so serious, dude! Read sarcasm in his posts!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Amma will never support fascists like you




Amma has order not not utter a single word against BJP and NDA. She has made up her mind to go with BJP. 

Modi saheb will come to power and finish congress. He will rule India for another 20 years until new super Modi take the charge of his position. The days of Fake sickulars are over.



jbond197 said:


> @HariPrasad - Don't get so serious, dude! Read sarcasm in his posts!!




OK


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> The most surprising of the survey was that He gave BJP only 8 seats out of some 40 for small states which includes Uttarakhand, Goa, Himachal J&K and other north eastern state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether Killers of Thousands of Shikhs and Hindus come in your fascist definition or not? or You follow congress/ Mullah definition of fascism which includes only Muslims suffered in Non congress state.



You seem to be blinded by hate and communalism.



HariPrasad said:


> Amma has order not not utter a single word against BJP and NDA. She has made up her mind to go with BJP.
> 
> Modi saheb will come to power and finish congress. He will rule India for another 20 years until new super Modi take the charge of his position. The days of Fake sickulars are over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK


Amma will never support fascist. Modi will lose from Varanasi, I hope Kejriwalji contests against him from there


----------



## HariPrasad

Rahul9090 said:


> If Narendra Modi becomes PM... aag lag jayegi, says AAP's Yogendra Yadav - Financial Express




This Yogendra was a fan of Modi so as Kumar Bishwas. Till 2 week ago, kejri had hardly spoken anything against Modi. All of sudden, they are finding all faults with Modi.


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> I attack only members who support fascist ideology. More power to kejriwalji, he should keep exposing agenda of hitler and mussolini followers



Yes, you are right, look Kejriwal so honest................................

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> You seem to be blinded by hate and communalism.



It seems that you have replaced word "You" in place of "I"



ExtraOdinary said:


> Amma will never support fascist. Modi will lose from Varanasi, I hope Kejriwalji contests against him from there



You said it right. Amma will not support fascist. So no scope for Congi goons and AAP goons to to get Amma's support. How ever you can entertain your self till May 16th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot




----------



## arp2041

@ExtraOdinary 

HONEST KEJRIWAL FOR YOU...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

In the meantime, Autodrivers are at campaign against Kejru in Delhi..






Kya mila Auto Chalkon ko? Baba ji ka Thullo!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> @ExtraOdinary
> 
> HONEST KEJRIWAL FOR YOU...................




Stop making nonsense jokes troll. He is honestest leader in India, he even bought licensed copy of Winrar.



jbond197 said:


> In the meantime, Autodrivers are at campaign against Kejru in Delhi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kya mila Auto Chalkon ko? Baba ji ka Thullo!!


Poor autowallahs are being duped by bribes from fascist supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

ExtraOdinary said:


> Stop making nonsense jokes troll. He is honestest leader in India, he even bought licensed copy of Winrar.



Winrar ke peechay Ambani aur Adani hai.. Iski to independent jaanch honi chahiye!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jandk

kejriwal = bhagoda


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> In the meantime, Autodrivers are at campaign against Kejru in Delhi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kya mila Auto Chalkon ko? Baba ji ka Thullo!!



You are wrong....................Kejriwal in the Raja Harishchandra of 21st century................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> You are wrong....................Kejriwal in the Raja Harishchandra of 21st century................



Lol!!







Kejru - Ye saaray Autowalay bikay huay hein. Inko to mein jail mein daalunga power mein aanay ke baad!!

Btw, Kejru, in case of attack on media, is just following his master Media crusher Sushil Kumar Shinde!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Actually we need a strong leader at center who can finish this ant national element from Indian polity and society. This so called regional parties and congress is cancer to the India. we need to finish it off as quickly as possible. 

We need some one who rule the country for at least couple decade and led country to the path of progress. He should teach Indians to be Indian first and other later. He should finish off all the appeasement and vote bank policies. He should provide work to each and every one.


----------



## arp2041

jandk said:


> kejriwal = bhagoda



TROLL POST.................

KEJRIWAL = HONEST


----------



## jandk

arp2041 said:


> TROLL POST.................
> 
> KEJRIWAL = HONEST



They are not mutually exclusive. He is both an honest person and a bhagoda


----------



## jbond197

jandk said:


> They are not mutually exclusive. He is both an honest person and a bhagoda


AAh you meant to say.. an honest bhagoda!!

Yo Kejriwal so honest - uskay to bhagne mein bhi honesty hai!!


----------



## arp2041

jandk said:


> They are not mutually exclusive. He is both an honest person and a bhagoda



So Please be clear that you wanted to say that he is an HONEST BHAGODA.


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> So Please be clear that you wanted to say that he is an HONEST BHAGODA.


Copycat!!


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Copycat!!



abey o.........dono ney saath me post kiya tha........I M AS HONEST AS KEJRIWAL..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> abey o.........dono ney saath me post kiya tha........I M AS HONEST AS KEJRIWAL..................


Eik alok nath sanskari aur eik Kejriwal honest!! Agar dono na hotay to saaray jokes feekay pad jaatay!!


----------



## Prometheus

BJP is winning 1 seat in Punjab and 4 seats going to Akalis.......according to ndtv poll.......i must admit there is a MOdI wave..........it doesnt matter if congressi are winning 8


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> BJP is winning 1 seat in Punjab and 4 seats going to Akalis.......according to ndtv poll.......i must admit there is a MOdI wave..........it doesnt matter if congressi are winning 8



NDTV is official Congress channel!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> BJP is winning 1 seat in Punjab and 4 seats going to Akalis.......according to ndtv poll.......i must admit there is a MOdI wave..........it doesnt matter if congressi are winning 8



I think you din't saw that they gave overall BJP the highest ever tally in India


----------



## Parul

People from Ashutosh Constituency hurl eggs at him. He didn't had answers for their questions. *Now, he is saying its BJP-Congress conspiracy against it*.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> Actually we need a strong leader at center who can finish this ant national element from Indian polity and society. This so called regional parties and congress is cancer to the India. we need to finish it off as quickly as possible.
> 
> *We need some one who rule the country for at least couple decade and led country to the path of progress. He should teach Indians to be Indian first and other later. He should finish off all the appeasement and vote bank policies. He should provide work to each and every one.*



Only Kejriwalji fits the bill. We also need tol establish gulags for all fascist supporters, they are like AIDS to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fiji

hi guys

plz dont vote for modi

namo namo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> People from Ashutosh Constituency hurl eggs at him. He didn't had answers for their questions. *Now, he is saying its BJP-Congress conspiracy against it*.



Usual BS..........

They just can't stand questions/opposition (which is very much a part of Democracy).

Can bet that he will even lose his guarantee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Only Kejriwalji fits the bill. We also need tol establish gulags for all fascist supporters, they are like AIDS to India.




India is heading towards the elimination of Fascism. That is why Kejri will not got 2 digit and congi will get 3 digit Number seats. It will be Modi sahab all the way. Pseudo secular will disappear from India.



fiji said:


> hi guys
> 
> plz dont vote for modi
> 
> namo namo
> 
> View attachment 21231




WOW you proved that!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Let’s try to become part of Change! 

General Elections are coming near. Atmosphere has already become electrifying. Everyone is tossed up. Every party is busy promoting their Candidate. Every Indian is hoping for a good Government. But there is lots of difference between what we hope and what kind of effort we put in to make sure that we get what we really hope. There are some bitter fact about Social networking website that has come out via strong source. What do they say? They say that no matter how much do you bash your opposition party or post against them, it does not actually make any difference to the people. Let me give you an example about what exactly is happening. If I post anything against Rahul Gandhi, a bunch of NAMO supporters will come up and will enjoy that post in their own ways. Now does it make any sense? I guess no. Everyone will support their candidate and bash their opponent; there is nothing new in it. This circle will go on and on.

Let’s not waste time and energy in convincing AAP supporters or Congress supporters that Modi is best. . This time let’s try to make a difference. We all have a family and a group of friends. Suppose if we have 8 friends in our group then I am pretty sure that all 8 friends will never go for voting. We all have those kind of people around us who don’t go for voting for many reasons like they don’t have interest in politics or because of laziness Etc. Etc. These are the people who are quite easy to manage. They are very easy going people and are quite easy to convince. You can definitely bring them with you for voting if you wish. Friends, let’s take responsibility and decide that everyone here will try to bring at least one person for voting. You can of course bring as many as you can but please try to drag at least one person for voting. Every time you don’t need to hold banner to show your support. Use your energy and mind where it actually makes some difference and believe me this can really make a huge difference. This is the time to put as much effort we want to but let’s not regret after elections that ‘I COULD HAVE DONE SOMETHING’.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Unconfirmed news......................

LS seats

VK singh - Ghaziabad
Rajnath singh - lucknow
Modi - Varanasi
MM Joshi - Kanpur
Uma Bharti - Jhansi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMStealth

arp2041 said:


> Unconfirmed news......................
> 
> LS seats
> 
> VK singh - Ghaziabad
> Rajnath singh - lucknow
> Modi - Varanasi
> MM Joshi - Kanpur
> Uma Bharti - Jhansi



Great (if confirmed) that Gen. VK Singh is contesting from GZB . Surely gonna vote for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

None of the Khangaresi leaders are standing for elections i heard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> People from Ashutosh Constituency hurl eggs at him. He didn't had answers for their questions. *Now, he is saying its BJP-Congress conspiracy against it*.


Serves him right... 



Star Wars said:


> None of the Khangaresi leaders are standing for elections i heard



lot of them are chickening out & retreating. Digvijaya Singh, Chidambaram, Meenakshi Natrajan, Manish Tiwari... list is just endless!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Serves him right...
> 
> 
> 
> lot of them are chickening out & retreating. Digvijaya Singh, Chidambaram, Meenakshi Natrajan, Manish Tiwari... list is just endless!




tewari is back in contest in ludhiana .........maybe because its four way contest this time instead of just two candidates.

and there is a sizable chunk of non-punjabi population in ludhiana which is set vote bank of tewari .

list of candidates from Ludhiana

Manpreet Singh Ayali - Akali dal / BJP ....current MLA from an assembly area of ludhiana - Real state developer and young MLA of punjab

Manish Tewari - INC - current MP and spokesperson of INC , will be banking on non-punjabi vote bank.

HS Phoolkha - AAP - lawyer of riot victims , will be banking on 60k AAP volunteers 

Simranjeet Bains - Independent - current MLA , brother of curent MLA from an assembly area of ludhiana - fighting as Candidate of the people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


>



When did she arrest Gandhi? *She just issued a Traffic violation ticket*. LOL Height of lying - Sanghi trolls at work. What do you have to say about the following...

Narendra Modi's rally brings doom to commuters in Jaipur; long traffic jams observed in the city - daily.bhaskar.com (*A proclaimed Aam aadmi who causes inconvenience to other Aam Aadmis*)







*Was this no traffic violation? The below poetry nails it down quite well

Hum aah bhi karte hain to ho jate hain badnaam,
Wo qatal bhi karte hain to charcha nahin hota.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

The_Showstopper said:


> When did she arrest Gandhi? *She just issued a Traffic violation ticket*. LOL Height of lying - Sanghi trolls at work. What do you have to say about the following...
> 
> Narendra Modi's rally brings doom to commuters in Jaipur; long traffic jams observed in the city - daily.bhaskar.com (*A proclaimed Aam aadmi who causes inconvenience to other Aam Aadmis*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Was this no traffic violation? The below poetry nails it down quite well
> 
> Hum aah bhi karte hain to ho jate hain badnaam,
> Wo qatal bhi karte hain to charcha nahin hota.*



if someone wishes to have unbaised news reporting ..he should restore to newspapers like the Tribune........the oldest and noble of all in punjab area.

they maintain equal space from all parties and never indulge any mud sludging.

i wish our electronic media can be like them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> tewari is back in contest in ludhiana .........maybe because its four way contest this time instead of just two candidates.
> 
> and there is a sizable chunk of non-punjabi population in ludhiana which is set vote bank of tewari .
> 
> list of candidates from Ludhiana
> 
> Manpreet Singh Ayali - Akali dal / BJP ....current MLA from an assembly area of ludhiana - Real state developer and young MLA of punjab
> 
> Manish Tewari - INC - current MP and spokesperson of INC , will be banking on non-punjabi vote bank.
> 
> HS Phoolkha - AAP - lawyer of riot victims , will be banking on 60k AAP volunteers
> 
> Simranjeet Bains - Independent - current MLA , brother of curent MLA from an assembly area of ludhiana - fighting as Candidate of the people


Looks like Tiwari was left with no choice... he wanted a much safer Chandigarh seat, but that was given back to the sitting MP Pawan Bansal. Ludhiana seems to be a lost cause for Congress due to Phoolka taking away part of Congress's vote share. BJP/Akali combo would benefit from this...



The_Showstopper said:


> When did she arrest Gandhi? *She just issued a Traffic violation ticket*. LOL Height of lying - Sanghi trolls at work. What do you have to say about the following...
> 
> Narendra Modi's rally brings doom to commuters in Jaipur; long traffic jams observed in the city - daily.bhaskar.com (*A proclaimed Aam aadmi who causes inconvenience to other Aam Aadmis*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Was this no traffic violation? The below poetry nails it down quite well
> 
> Hum aah bhi karte hain to ho jate hain badnaam,
> Wo qatal bhi karte hain to charcha nahin hota.*


Show stopper.. have you run out of new posters? you seems to be chipkawing same poster over & again!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like Tiwari was left with no choice... he wanted a much safer Chandigarh seat, but that was given back to the sitting MP Pawan Bansal. Ludhiana seems to be a lost cause for Congress due to Phoolka taking away part of Congress's vote share. BJP/Akali combo would benefit from this...
> 
> 
> Show stopper.. have you run out of new posters? you seems to be chipkawing same poster over & again!



It doesn't matter how many times I post the same pic, What matters is its relevance... And you can't deny that.


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like Tiwari was left with no choice... he wanted a much safer Chandigarh seat, but that was given back to the sitting MP Pawan Bansal. Ludhiana seems to be a lost cause for Congress due to Phoolka taking away part of Congress's vote share. BJP/Akali combo would benefit from this...
> 
> 
> Show stopper.. have you run out of new posters? you seems to be chipkawing same poster over & again!




ludhiana seat is indeed interesting .........that indepandent candidate has defeated a sitting cabinet minister by over 50k votes .......and his elder brother defeated mayor of ludhiana by over 40k votes ...both as independent candidates....they have a set vote bank of over 3 lakh ....mainly akalis

he will cut into akali votes .....or may be win the seat ......who knows .....may 16 will tell

tewari vote bank is 25% non-punjabi population of ludhiana....its not going any where else....phoolka dont have hold on non-punjabis ....


----------



## The_Showstopper

Prometheus said:


> if someone wishes to have unbaised news reporting ..he should restore to newspapers like the Tribune........the oldest and noble of all in punjab area.
> 
> they maintain equal space from all parties and never indulge any mud sludging.
> 
> i wish our electronic media can be like them



I hope it happens sooner than later...


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Show stopper.. *have you run out of new posters? *you seems to be chipkawing same poster over & again!



He may have, but not me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

ground report from Gurdaspur constituency in punjab.

only a single candidate has been declared so far ....that is from AAP

ex- MLA Sucha singh chottepur .....who in the past has defeated a cabinet minister Langah as independent .

Partap bajwa - chief of Punjab congress , sitting MP , is not gonna contest from gurdaspur ....instead he is pushing for a ex-MLA from patankot area to be a candidate .....

from BJP / Akali - savarn salaria , a mumbai based bussiness man is trying hard for ticket from gurdaspur as its his home town .........although 3 times MP and cine star Vinod Khanna is still the front runner to get the seat .

PS - Vinod Khanna is a good guy and has worked hard for gurdaspur against all odds......he successfully constructed a bridge on Ravi river which connected gurdaspur to rest of india ....a long pending demand of local residents.......but he lost last elections by just 8k votes to Partap bajwa.....and has not visited gurdaspur since then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

The_Showstopper said:


> Narendra Modi's rally brings doom to commuters in Jaipur; long traffic jams observed in the city - daily.bhaskar.com (A proclaimed Aam aadmi who causes inconvenience to other Aam Aadmis)




The difference is that A huge crowd numbered in Lakhs attend the Modi's rally. So traffic disturbance is a part of that phenomena and unavoidable. In kejri's rally, few hundred people are there and hence there should not be any disorder. How ever the disorder is intentionally created to attract public opinion.


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Parul said:


>



Just a couple of months back AAP could have easily replaced by BJP and its Sanghi allies.

Why media loves to hate Narendra Modi ? | Friends of BJP

HaindavaKeralam - Protest Against Unfair/Biased Article by New York Times against Modi

More bias against Gujarat CM uncovered - Mission272+ Volunteer Platform | BJP | 2014 Lok Sabha Elections | Narendra Modi

Weren't you the same posters on PDF who just just a couple of months ago were frowning about paid media and how they media was your enemy? LOL This can very well be termed as hypocrisy..



HariPrasad said:


> The difference is that A huge crowd numbered in Lakhs attend the Modi's rally. So traffic disturbance is a part of that phenomena and unavoidable. In kejri's rally, few hundred people are there and hence there should not be any disorder. How ever the disorder is intentionally created to attract public opinion.



Oh yeah so that gives him the right to violate the rules at will. Is it?


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Weren't you the same posters on PDF who just just a couple of months ago were frowning about paid media and how they media was your enemy? LOL This can very well be termed as hypocrisy..



Yes, there is paid media, no one can deny that..........

But no one - BJP, Congress or any other party ever said that they will be thrown in jail.

Is it democracy???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Can anybody Guess what will be the Kejris drama for today?


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> He may have, but not me



Good for you....


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> View attachment 21238




In kejris case, People loved him than they accepted him, than they really knew him and than they started filling cheated by him and now people have begun to hate him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

HariPrasad said:


> In kejris case, People loved him than they accepted him, than they really knew him and than they started filling cheated by him and now people have begun to hate him.


you will see that in delhi's LS elections


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> you will see that in delhi's LS elections




It was love stage. Now we have moved to Hate stage so we shall see not only in Delhi but whole India.
It is good to see that you see election resul as the criterion of Judging the love of people for an individual. I hope that you won't change your criterion if Modi ji gets highest seats and emerge as clear winner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

fiji said:


> View attachment 21238

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Yes, there is paid media, no one can deny that..........
> 
> But no one - BJP, Congress or any other party ever said that they will be thrown in jail.
> 
> Is it democracy???



He said that he will act against unethical media. And speaking of BJP or Congress, they are good at attacking media houses through proxy means

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

Parul said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## fiji




----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> Unconfirmed news......................
> 
> LS seats
> 
> VK singh - Ghaziabad
> Rajnath singh - lucknow
> Modi - Varanasi
> MM Joshi - Kanpur
> Uma Bharti - Jhansi


Reports saying that V K Singh from Jodhpur..... Btw just heard from a UP analyst on TV that Lucknow would have been a safer seat for Modi cz Varanasi has a substantial Muslim population.So does Lucknow but many of them are Shias who are BJP voters.


----------



## fiji

#Feku Modi’s fake claims about Gujarat Tourism…. by The Real Truth : Prashant Panday's blog-The Times Of India


----------



## Parul

The_Showstopper said:


> He said that he will act against unethical media. And speaking of BJP or Congress, they are good at attacking media houses through proxy means




  





Modi is taking criticism from media since 2002 but he never threatened media. After Delhi elections Aap earned a lot of praise from media. But know when media has started criticising them for their wrong actions, the great leader of Aaptards has directly issued threats to media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

fiji said:


> View attachment 21240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji




----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> View attachment 21239




Modi has hundreds of Name Like God.

He appears to people how they want to see him.


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Parul said:


> Modi is taking criticism from media since 2002 but he never threatened media. After Delhi elections Aap earned a lot of praise from media. But know when media has started criticising them for their wrong actions, the great leader of Aaptards has directly issued threats to media.



Yes he never threatens them. He lets his stooges do the dirty work.


----------



## fiji

#True_Story


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> View attachment 21243




Still people watch the speech as per your attachment. In Gandus rally, People have to be requested to stay for 10 minutes to listen Gandu's speech (Bluff)


----------



## arp2041

fiji said:


> View attachment 21248



B'coz my dear, Modi/BJP/NDA is projected to get close to majority............

AK/AAP will hardly get 10...........

Media will always show those things which people want to see..........

If people din't wanted to see modi, than media isn't fool to register a loss just to show each of his rally.

I acknowledge that AAP did wonders in Delhi Assembly, but AK is almost irrelevant when it comes to whole of India.

Infact, TMC, AIADMK, SP,BSP, TRS, etc. are all projected to get more seats than AAP, & media is surely showing more AAP than any of these party.

But than you can't compare it to BJP, can you??


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> View attachment 21248
> 
> 
> View attachment 21249
> 
> 
> #True_Story




If media do not give coverage than they are sold than what would you say to media who 24*7 covered this Idiot with one hundred people surrounded him.


----------



## Parul

The_Showstopper said:


> Yes he never threatens them. He lets his stooges do the dirty work.



Congressi Stooge, AAP doing congress dirt work!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji




----------



## HariPrasad

Kejri Ki padti tab se chalu ho gayi Jab se vo Modi ji ke samne bola. People now know that this anarchist doing drama and fix the Interview. He is certainly not the one what he claims to be i.e Honest. After travelling through VIP jet, he is not ready to vacate CM Bungalow as per the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

arp2041 said:


> B'coz my dear, Modi/BJP/NDA is projected to get close to majority............
> 
> AK/AAP will hardly get 10...........
> 
> Media will always show those things which people want to see..........
> 
> If people din't wanted to see modi, than media isn't fool to register a loss just to show each of his rally.
> 
> I acknowledge that AAP did wonders in Delhi Assembly, but AK is almost irrelevant when it comes to whole of India.
> 
> Infact, TMC, AIADMK, SP,BSP, TRS, etc. are all projected to get more seats than AAP, & media is surely showing more AAP than any of these party.
> 
> But than you can't compare it to BJP, can you??


modi sucks, bjp sucks


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> View attachment 21250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21251




Your Likha Poti is not going to clean up people's mind what they have seen. He is a fixer like Match fixer or even worse than them.


----------



## fiji

After Karnataka, 2 Gujarat BJP MLAs caught watching **** in House; BJP cries conspiracy : West, News - India Today


----------



## Dem!god




----------



## arp2041

fiji said:


> modi sucks, bjp sucks



@Parul @scorpionx you were asking why not good posts & posters instead............

See what i get in reply when i post a logical post 

I forgot whom am I talking to.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god




----------



## fiji

feku's fake followers....SHOCKING!


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> View attachment 21248
> 
> 
> View attachment 21249
> 
> 
> #True_Story




Photo take from other angle will become proof No 11. 

Great AAP logic.


----------



## fiji

LOOOOLLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> feku's fake followers....SHOCKING!
> 
> View attachment 21252



In rajasthan, MP Chattisgarh and delhi, AAP wale told that opinion poll was wrong. BJP got more seats than anybody would have ever imagined. You will witness the same pattern in May 2014.


----------



## fiji

MODI = HAAFIZ MOHAMMAD SAEED 






On Eid, Ahmedabad mall charges entry fee from Muslims - The Times of India

MODIH = SECULAR lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kurup

Chirag Paswan’s political skills and AAP’s fizzling sizzle - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

This Goon Kejri well come terrorist supporter Kamal Faruki, He praised KHAP. He has left ambiguity now. If people trust him, they are fool.


----------



## fiji

bwahahahahahahhaha


----------



## kurup

Brand Rahul Gandhi seen floundering as Kejriwal loses credibility - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...-iHXyD-UArlcDgQ&bvm=bv.62922401,d.bmk&cad=rja

Stalk-Gate: Woman's father wrote letter to save Narendra Modi, claims IAS officer | NDTV.com


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @Parul @scorpionx you were asking why not good posts & posters instead............
> 
> See what i get in reply when i post a logical post
> 
> I forgot whom am I talking to.......................



I used to reply to @Bhai Zakir Post with only pics, as all his posts were Verbal Diarrhea! Same is the case with Aaptards! 

Barbad gulistaan karne ko to ek hi ullu kaafi tha. Yahan..har shaakh pe ullu baitha hai anjam-e-gulistan kya hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> MODI = HAAFIZ MOHAMMAD SAEED
> 
> View attachment 21254
> 
> 
> On Eid, Ahmedabad mall charges entry fee from Muslims - The Times of India
> 
> MODIH = SECULAR lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz




But What about congress whose vice president accepts that his party men were involved in anti shikh riots but do not want to take action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji




----------



## kurup

fiji said:


> MODI = HAAFIZ MOHAMMAD SAEED
> 
> View attachment 21254



Just goes to show the anti-national behaviour embedded in these people .

These Congressis/AAptards will tie up with a terrorist like Hafiz Said if required .

Also shows how much respect these guys have for the Indian judiciary .

Shame on these anti-nationals .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Modi has made many Modi hater loose their sleep. The end result of rigorous anti modi campaign is surrender to Modi for mental peace. May almighty give them peace.



fiji said:


> View attachment 21260




It seems that People are scarred of Modi and rightly so. it is a quality of a good ruler that bad people should be scarred of them.



Parul said:


> Congressi Stooge, AAP doing congress dirt work!




They are doing this dirty work for last 12 years. It has increased Modi's popularity. That made modi an international leader from a state leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

The_Showstopper said:


> It doesn't matter how many times I post the same pic, What matters is its relevance... And you can't deny that.


Since when fake FB post is considered as relevant & authentic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

*Rahul Gandhi grooves to Pappu Dance*
October 1, 2013 | Filed under: Assorted,Bollywood,Featured,General,Latest,Perspectives | Posted by: Shefali Vaidya
Follow @TheUnRealTimes






After terming his government’s ordinance to protect convicted legislators as ‘nonsense’, a chuffed Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi is all set to dance his way into the hearts of Indians, young or old, EBC or OBC, North Indian or South Indian, by shaking his hips to the new Yo Yo Honey Singh number: Pappu Dance. A veteran Congress leader said that Pappu Dance could be a game changer. Here are the lyrics:



डिंपल को थोडा गाल में घूमाके (Dimple ko thoda gaal mein ghumake)

सिंपलसा खादी का कुरता पेहेनके (Simple sa khadi ka kurta pahanke)

आ जाओ सारे मूड बनाके (Aa jaao saare mood banake)

पूरे नेशन को फ़ूल बनाके (Poore nation ko fool banake)



Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance

Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance



कांग्रेस का व्हीपी बनके आया मैं तो (Congress ka VP banke aaya mai to)

मुझको रोकेगा कौन और कायको? (Mujko rokega kaun aur kaiko?)

मेरा मूड मैं कुछ भी बकेगा (Mera mood mai kuchch bhi bakega)

सिर्फ मेरी मम्मी से डरेगा (Sirf meri mummy se darega)

जीजाजी जो भी करना वो करलो (Jijaji jo bhi karna vo kar lo)

खेतों को ऊंचे टावरोंसे भरलो (Kheton ko unche toweron se bhar lo)

छोटासा फार्मर खुदको बुलालो (Chota sa farmer khud ko bula lo)

जितने चाहो स्कैम करालो (Jitna chaho scam kara lo)



Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance

Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance



All The RG Fans

Don’t Miss The Chance

All The RG Fans

Don’t Miss The Chance



Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance

Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance



मन्नू की तो मैं चाभी घुमायेगा (Mannu ki to mai chaabhi ghumayega)

जैसे चाहो वैसे नचाएगा (Jaise chaaho vaise nachayega)

ओर्डीनन्स को फाड़ के फेंको (Ordinance ko phaad ke phenko)

सारे मेरे बकवास को देखो (Saare mere bakvaas ko dekho)

मेरी ही सरकार है जीरो (Meri hi sarkar hai zero)

बस बनूँगा मै ही हीरो (Bas banoonga mein hi hero)

भाड़े के वोटर तुम तैयार करलो (Bhaade ke voter tum taiyaar kar lo)

घोटालों से तुम प्यार करलो (Ghotale se tum pyaar kar lo)



Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance

Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance Ordinance



All The RG Fans

Don’t Miss The Chance

All The RG Fans

Don’t Miss The Chance



Pappu Dance Pappu Dance Pappu Dance Pappu Dance

Pappu Dance Pappu Dance Pappu Dance Pappu Dance

Pappu Dance Pappu Dance Pappu Dance Pappu Dance

Pappu Dance Pappu Dance Pappu Dance Pappu Dance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> ludhiana seat is indeed interesting .........that indepandent candidate has defeated a sitting cabinet minister by over 50k votes .......and his elder brother defeated mayor of ludhiana by over 40k votes ...both as independent candidates....they have a set vote bank of over 3 lakh ....mainly akalis
> 
> he will cut into akali votes .....or may be win the seat ......who knows .....may 16 will tell
> 
> tewari vote bank is 25% non-punjabi population of ludhiana....its not going any where else....phoolka dont have hold on non-punjabis ....


But Manish Tiwari's initial reluctance to contest the seat & his keenness to contest from a safer Chandigarh seat tells a different story. Then again.. it's all going to be clear on May 16th.


----------



## HariPrasad

Once Modi ji becoems PM, Many fake politicians will loose their influence and will become a big Zero in politics like they have become a big zero in gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

HariPrasad said:


> Once Modi ji becoems PM, Many fake politicians will loose their influence and will become a big Zero in politics like they have become a big zero in gujarat.


bjp itself is corrupt do u want me to show their scam list?


----------



## JanjaWeed

HariPrasad said:


> Once Modi ji becoems PM, Many fake politicians will loose their influence and will become a big Zero in politics like they have become a big zero in gujarat.


That's the reason why they are reluctant to contest polls & keen to take easier RS route to Parliament to keep their relevance.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Parul said:


> Congressi Stooge, AAP doing congress dirt work!



Wow now you indulge in personal attacks. And if I reciprocate in kind, you will all of a sudden remember that you are a girl and how I am making personal attacks.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Aap supporters are mostly previous congress supporters..... now they just want new face so anyone not call them corruption supporter...

same case every where now ... in Jaipur all it is clearly visible ... 

in such scenario AAP will sure make more damage to congress then BJP.... cos bjp supporters now not supports AAP...


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> Since when fake FB post is considered as relevant & authentic?



So why don't you prove them fake?


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> bjp itself is corrupt do u want me to show their scam list?




AAP is also corrupt do you want me to quote the charge none other than the founder member of AAP?


----------



## arp2041

fiji said:


> bjp itself is corrupt do u want me to show their scam list?



Bhai we all know BJP, Congress, TMC, CPI, etc. are all corrupt...............

only there is one HONEST SAINT in India - AK


----------



## fiji

HariPrasad said:


> AAP is also corrupt do you want me to quote the charge none other than the founder member of AAP.


thats not corruption dumbass


----------



## JanjaWeed

The_Showstopper said:


> So why don't you prove them fake?


I proved.. it's FB post. Now you can prove it real by posting a real India TV clip. Can you?


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> I proved.. it's FB post. Now you can prove it real by posting a real India TV clip. Can you?



So just because its a FB post, it is fake? Wow what kind of logic is that?

Anyways I also posted a news article where traffic was disrupted and Aam aadmi were left complaining by Modi's rally. But media never highlighted it. But the same media channels were seen working overtime when something similar happened because of AK..



arp2041 said:


> B'coz my dear, Modi/BJP/NDA is projected to get close to majority............
> 
> AK/AAP will hardly get 10...........
> 
> Media will always show those things which people want to see..........
> 
> If people din't wanted to see modi, than media isn't fool to register a loss just to show each of his rally.
> 
> I acknowledge that AAP did wonders in Delhi Assembly, but AK is almost irrelevant when it comes to whole of India.
> 
> Infact, TMC, AIADMK, SP,BSP, TRS, etc. are all projected to get more seats than AAP, & media is surely showing more AAP than any of these party.
> 
> But than you can't compare it to BJP, can you??



A couple of months, you and your friends said that Modi should be given a chance in a national since he has done good work in Gujarat, why can't you accord the same privilege to Arvind Kejriwal since you do accept that AK and AAP has done some real good work.


----------



## Parul

The_Showstopper said:


> Wow now you indulge in personal attacks. And if I reciprocate in kind, you will all of a sudden remember that you are a girl and how I am making personal attacks.



I didn't retort to personal attack! I just called Aam Aadmi Party '_Congressi Stog_', not you. If you have guts to debate on facts, then only quote my post; else refrain from replying!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

The_Showstopper said:


> So just because its a FB post, it is fake? Wow what kind of logic is that?
> 
> Anyways I also posted a news article where traffic was disrupted and Aam aadmi were left complaining by Modi's rally. But media never highlighted it. But the same media channels were seen working overtime when the happened because of AK..


You posted a FB picture of a particular tv channel showing AK not wearing seat belt as breaking news. All I'm asking you is to authenticate that by running that piece of video clip. Afteall you are the one who claimed the relevance...& anything that is relevant, got to be authentic... right? Otherwise it will be deemed as fake! Don't you think so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

Parul said:


> I didn't retort to personal attack! I just called Aam Aadmi Party '_Congressi Stog_', not you. If you have guts to debate on facts, then only quote my post; else refrain from replying!


you want to remove corruption , but then BJP itself is a corrupt party 

congress scam - 2500 crore
bjp scams - 2000 crore

nice logic


----------



## The_Showstopper

Parul said:


> I didn't retort to personal attack! I just called Aam Aadmi Party '_Congressi Stog_', not you. If you have guts to debate on facts, then only quote my post; else refrain from replying!



I did quote your post and replied accordingly. Please do check it. And let me tell you, I am always for a meaningful debate.


----------



## fiji

Media floated a FRAUD FAKE Gujarat model twisting facts & truth.

WHY MEDIA never reported 800 Farmer Suicides in Gujarat ?????


----------



## Parul

The_Showstopper said:


> I did quote your post and replied accordingly. Please do check it. And let me tell you, *I am always for a meaningful debate*.



I look forward to it in future!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> A couple of months, you and your friends said that Modi should be given a chance in a national since he has done good work in Gujarat, why can't you accord the same privilege to Arvind Kejriwal since you do accept that AK and AAP has* done some real good work.*





I din't said that, I said that the result of Delhi Assembly were shocking considering they were just one year old party.

As for there administration, they made a JOKE of the Capital of India, ran away in 49 days & left Delhi in a Limbo.

& than AK who was just a chief minister of one of the smallest state of India & that too by being the leader of only the second largest party & just ran the govt. for 49 days going to Gujarat, one of the biggest state of India giving 2/3 majority to Mr. Modi for the third time & Modi is successfully running the govt for the past 12-13 years there, to Judge the work done by Modi????? Hypocrisy has changed it's name & now it is called Arvind Kejriwal.

Trust me, if AK would have sticked to Delhi & done some good work there for 5 years mandate that he had got, I would have been the first person to raise the slogan of AK for PM, but I guess he is too impatient & was thinking why 5 years when i can do it immediately??

Sorry my friend, Mr. Modi has kept patience for all these years (12 to be precise), he din't ran away from the responsibility which his party/people gave him, you may hate him, but it's a FACT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> You posted a FB picture of a particular tv channel showing AK not wearing seat belt as breaking news. All I'm asking you is to authenticate that by running that piece of video clip. Afteall you are the one who claimed the relevance...& anything that is relevant, got to be authentic... right? Otherwise it will be deemed as fake! Don't you think so?



Please take a look at the below video mate....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

The_Showstopper said:


> So just because its a FB post, it is fake? Wow what kind of logic is that?
> 
> Anyways I also posted a news article where traffic was disrupted and Aam aadmi were left complaining by Modi's rally. But media never highlighted it. But the same media channels were seen working overtime when something similar happened because of AK..
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of months, you and your friends said that Modi should be given a chance in a national since he has done good work in Gujarat, why can't you accord the same privilege to Arvind Kejriwal since you do accept that AK and AAP has done some real good work.


What good work can you please elaborate? Remember announcing subsidies is the easiest thing a political party can do.


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> I din't said that, I said that the result of Delhi Assembly were shocking considering they were just one year old party.
> 
> As for there administration, they made a JOKE of the Capital of India, ran away in 49 days & left Delhi in a Limbo.
> 
> & than AK who was just a chief minister of one of the smallest state of India & that too by being the leader of only the second largest party & just ran the govt. for 49 days going to Gujarat, one of the biggest state of India giving 2/3 majority to Mr. Modi for the third time & Modi is successfully running the govt for the past 12-13 years there, to Judge the work done by Modi????? Hypocrisy has changed it's name & now it is called Arvind Kejriwal.
> 
> Trust me, if AK would have sticked to Delhi & done some good work there for 5 years mandate that he had got, I would have been the first person to raise the slogan of AK for PM, but I guess he is too impatient & was thinking why 5 years when i can do it immediately??
> 
> Sorry my friend, Mr. Modi has kept patience for all these years (12 to be precise), he din't ran away from the responsibility which his party/people gave him, you may hate him, but it's a FACT.



Modi is successfully running government because he had all the powers with a majority government which wasn't the case with AK yet his work was exceptionally good...


----------



## JanjaWeed

The_Showstopper said:


> Please take a look at the below video mate....


blimey.. i'll give you that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

fiji said:


> you want to remove corruption , but then BJP itself is a corrupt party
> 
> congress scam - 2500 crore
> bjp scams - 2000 crore
> 
> nice logic



I'll appreciate, if you can back up your posts with credible source. Further, there is no point in supporting CORRUPT and QUITTER PARTY AAP!


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Modi is successfully running government because he had all the powers with a majority government which wasn't the case with AK yet his work was exceptionally good...



means???? 

AK got the mandate for 5 years with Congress' support.

He just wanted an escape route.

He was resorting to unconstitutional means which was completely wrong on his part.

The constitution clearly says that if he wanted to pass the Lokpal bill he just had to get the assent from LG, instead he directly tabled the bill in the assembly, which was clearly wrong.

Why did he did that?? b'coz he wanted a route which can make him a SHAHEED in public eye.

If he really wanted good of public he would have sticked to delhi & don't look out for escape route.

& can you tell me what work he did in 49 days that was exceptionally good??

Oh I forgot, he openly said that we have cancelled the electricity bills of the people who supported AAP, & let assume I, who is a good Indian citizen, but vote for BJP will be treated as second class citizen since i din't supported him?? Is it DEMOCRACY???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

Parul said:


> I'll appreciate, if you can back up your posts with credible source. Further, there is no point in supporting CORRUPT and QUITTER PARTY AAP!


Before calling quitter to AAP, didn't bajpaye ran away in 13 days.....HE WAS A QUITTER TOO!!!, BJP IS A QUITTER PARTY!!


----------



## arp2041

fiji said:


> Before calling quitter to AAP, didn't bajpaye ran away in 13 days.....HE WAS A QUITTER TOO!!!, BJP IS A QUITTER PARTY!!



 

Are you Stupid or just act like one???

first of all I am highly offended by you even comparing AK with Vajpayee, former doesn't even come anyway close to later.

+ He din't ran away, President gave him 13 days to prove his majority which he wasn't able to prove, got around only 200+ seats, so obviously he had to resign.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fiji

arp2041 said:


> Are you Stupid or just act like one???
> 
> first of all I am highly offended by you even comparing AK with Vajpayee, former doesn't even come anyway close to later.
> 
> + He din't ran away, President gave him 13 days to prove his majority which he wasn't able to prove, got around only 200+ seats, so obviously he had to resign.


but he is QUITTER, infact BJP is QUITTER.....cuz they ran away


----------



## Parul

fiji said:


> Before calling quitter to AAP, didn't bajpaye ran away in 13 days.....HE WAS A QUITTER TOO!!!, BJP IS A QUITTER PARTY!!



Foolishness and pride goes hand in hand!


----------



## fiji

Parul said:


> Foolishness and pride goes hand in hand!


what makes you call AAP a quitter and when BJP itself is the biggest QUITTER of all time

13 days lol


----------



## arp2041

fiji said:


> but he is QUITTER, infact BJP is QUITTER.....cuz they ran away



Just like you people who don't have any answers to a logical post & reply either with a one liner or a FB pic


----------



## 45'22'

fiji said:


> what makes you call AAP a quitter and when BJP itself is the biggest QUITTER of all time
> 
> 13 days lol


he explained it you but you are still trolling


----------



## fiji

arp2041 said:


> Just like you people who don't have any answers to a logical post & reply either with a one liner or a FB pic


coming from the defenders of bhagoda bajpayee


----------



## arp2041

fiji said:


> coming from the defenders of bhagoda bajpayee



@JanjaWeed @Parul @scorpionx @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Dem!god 

No Point wasting time here debating thinking the people sitting on the other side of the fence will reply in decency & logic...........

Better post some pics which of late i m starting to love.................... 

Hey @fiji I think this one suits you............. (sorry repeating it)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fiji

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @scorpionx @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Dem!god
> 
> No Point wasting time here debating thinking the people sitting on the other side of the fence will reply in decency & logic...........
> 
> Better post some pics which of late i m starting to love....................
> 
> Hey @fiji I think this one suits you............. (sorry repeating it)


bhagoda bajpayee


----------



## 45'22'

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @scorpionx @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Dem!god
> 
> No Point wasting time here debating thinking the people sitting on the other side of the fence will reply in decency & logic...........
> 
> Better post some pics which of late i m starting to love....................
> 
> Hey @fiji I think this one suits you............. (sorry repeating it)


make a thread in seniors cafe............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

45'22' said:


> make a thread in seniors cafe............


LOLZZZ

bhagoda bajpayee and 13 days stand BJP  

ROFL    

#NamoTard #NaMards


----------



## onu1886

45'22' said:


> make a thread in seniors cafe............


noooo not just seniors pls ...involve us juniors too...I swear i won't troll By the way what is seniors cafe?


----------



## 45'22'

fiji said:


> LOLZZZ
> 
> bhagoda bajpayee and 13 days stand BJP
> 
> ROFL
> 
> #NamoTard #NaMards



agar vajpayee ji ko bhagoda bol kar mujhe quote kiya toh teri le lunga
dimag ka dahi mat kar mera




onu1886 said:


> noooo not just seniors pls ...involve us juniors too...I swear i won't troll By the way what is seniors cafe?



its a place where seniors and above can post
even i am not a senior member


----------



## fiji

45'22' said:


> chutiye,agar vajpayee ji ko bhagoda bol kar mujhe quote kiya toh teri le lunga
> dimag ka dahi mat kar mera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a place where seniors and above can post
> even i am not a senior member



BHAGODA BAJPAYEE


----------



## majesticpankaj

Dhongiwal and his bunch of loosers ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji




----------



## Parul

fiji said:


> Before calling quitter to AAP, didn't bajpaye ran away in 13 days.....HE WAS A QUITTER TOO!!!, BJP IS A QUITTER PARTY!!




With his hard efforts BJP became one of the strongest political party_ and was elected in 1996 elections but could not appear as a majority. Asked to form the government, Atal Bihari Vajpayee was sworn in as Prime Minister, _but _the then BJP Government failed to gather enough support from other parties to form a Majority_. That is why he resigned in 13 days._ However, Kejriwal government was in Majority with congress support. Why did Quitter resigned?_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

fiji said:


> BHAGODA BAJPAYEE



Really unfortunate that you have such things to say about one of our most loved and respected Prime Ministers. I guess people like you deserve to be ruled by intellectually bankrupt people like Pappu.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onu1886

@JanjaWeed @Parul @jha @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Nair saab @Jason bourne 

Godd news guys .TRS has refused to ally with Cong for Lok sabha or Vidhan sabha election.
CNN -IBN is reporting.
Congress is so screwed now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 45'22'

onu1886 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @jha @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Nair saab @Jason bourne
> 
> Godd news guys .TRS has refused to ally with Cong for Lok sabha or Vidhan sabha election.
> CNN -IBN is reporting.
> Congress is so screwed now


first they refused the merger and now this
the telangana vote bank politics failed


----------



## fiji

booohoooo 45''22 used the word "chutiya" against me and now he is asking his bjp buddy for a modship for this thread lolzzzz

 

bunch of hypocrites



Indischer said:


> Really unfortunate that you have such things to say about one of our most loved and respected Prime Ministers. I guess people like you deserve to be ruled by intellectually bankrupt people like Pappu.


same way i respect kejriwal  

tit for that


----------



## Indischer

onu1886 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @jha @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Nair saab @Jason bourne
> 
> Godd news guys .TRS has refused to ally with Cong for Lok sabha or Vidhan sabha election.
> CNN -IBN is reporting.
> Congress is so screwed now



Might just be a pre-poll gimmick. TRS is afraid of losing the potential gains to be had from Telangana after a merger or alliance with Congress there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> Really unfortunate that you have such things to say about one of our most loved and respected Prime Ministers. I guess people like you deserve to be ruled by intellectually bankrupt people like Pappu.



Forget him buddy, he can't understand the value of Vajpayee Ji..............

Even during PVN govt. Vajpayee ji (than leader of opposition) was sent to the UN & world was shocked to see him.

Even the staunch opposer of BJP had a soft heart for Vajpayee.

It's really unfortunate that he is being name called by a person who can only be tagged as a loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> thats not corruption dumbass




Selling the tickets for money is not corruption?


----------



## Indischer

fiji said:


> booohoooo 45''22 used the word "chutiya" against me and now he is asking his bjp buddy for a modship for this thread lolzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> bunch of hypocrites
> 
> 
> same way i respect kejriwal
> 
> tit for that



To respect Kejriwal, you need not belittle a man of the stature of A.B.Vajpayee. Or is it that you just don't care about anyone but your own ego?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> Media floated a FRAUD FAKE Gujarat model twisting facts & truth.
> 
> WHY MEDIA never reported 800 Farmer Suicides in Gujarat ?????




Because there were No 800 Farmer suicide. There were few suicides but not because of money crisis like other state. If somebody commits suicide and by chance his profession is farming in government record, corgi goons (Now AAP Goon have joined them) dance and shouts that it is farmer suicide. Though the farmer may have committed suicide because of Family problem.



fiji said:


> Before calling quitter to AAP, didn't bajpaye ran away in 13 days.....HE WAS A QUITTER TOO!!!, BJP IS A QUITTER PARTY!!



AAP seems to have make wonder on you. Vajpayee quite because he had no Majority. Kejri quite inspie of Congi Support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Indischer said:


> Might just be a pre-poll gimmick. TRS is afraid of losing the potential gains to be had from Telangana after a merger or alliance with Congress there.




Looks like its not a gimmick this time.
With 42% vote share TRS will anyway get a 2/3rd majority in assembly and a minimum of 6 seats in Lok sabha.
Its terrified that if it allies with Cong it will not only loose its identity but also that BJP-TDP will fill the vacuum.
And KCR has already tied up with MIM .So Hyd Lok Sabha seat is pukka.
Moreover Cong does not have any mass leader in Telangana. What does it have to offer to the TRS?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> View attachment 21267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhagoda bajpayee




inspite of fake Hate campaign, Modi has emerged as hero of India.



fiji said:


> View attachment 21269




Had this been a Graph of Kejri, There would have been only blue color.


----------



## Indischer

onu1886 said:


> Looks like its not a gimmick this time.
> With 42% vote share TRS will anyway get a 2/3rd majority in assembly and a minimum of 6 seats in Lok sabha.
> Its terrified that if it allies with Cong it will not only loose its identity but also that BJP-TDP will fill the vacuum.
> *And KCR has already tied up with MIM .So Hyd Lok Sabha seat is pukka.*
> Moreover Cong does not have any mass leader in Telangana. What does it have to offer to the TRS?



So TRS won't be offering much support to NDA either. Which leads me to think they're only maintaining their neutrality until elections. After that, it's back to an alliance with UPA.


----------



## fiji

HariPrasad said:


> inspite of fake Hate campaign, Modi has emerged as hero of India.
> .


modi was involved in gujarat massacre 
USA never gives modi a visa , , ever wondered why?


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> So TRS won't be offering much support to NDA either. Which leads me to think they're only maintaining their neutrality until elections. After that, it's back to an alliance with UPA.



If NDA comes to power, they will surely support it from outside.


----------



## Android

fiji said:


> @WebMaster @Aeronaut NEVER EVER GIVE ANY INDIAN TO MOD ANY SECTION, the consequences would be destructive THESE PEOPLE ARE SETTING THERE FAKE PROPAGANDA



Sad to see Indian pleading against other Indian that also to Pakistanis on a Pakistani forum just because of our inter political affiliations. Frankly such shamelessness I never expected to see here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

fiji said:


> modi was involved in gujarat massacre
> *USA never gives modi a visa , , ever wondered why? *



Anyways, Indian people will elect/not elect modi, US Visa or No visa doesn't matter at all....................


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> modi was involved in gujarat massacre
> USA never gives modi a visa , , ever wondered why?




COngress was involved in Gujarat Mascar.

America is requesting Modi to apply for Visa. Modi denies.


----------



## fiji

arp2041 said:


> Anyways, Indian people will elect/not elect modi, US Visa or No visa doesn't matter at all....................


logically thats an insult to modi


----------



## Nair saab

kurup said:


> Joined today ....... many of friends are already members in the group .....



write something on the cover photo...I made this group... the cover photo is uploaded by me... and Do add me as well... @Marxist u too.. Nair is just name sake... U know the reason why I made this group 14% Nair vote will be good for BJP...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> If NDA comes to power, they will surely support it from outside.



Maybe they'll have to break their alliance with AIMIM then. I'm not sure the Owaisi brothers can rest comfortable knowing that they're providing outside support to a BJP alliance.


----------



## arp2041

fiji said:


> logically thats an insult to modi



My friend also din't get Visa to Australia when he applied for it...............So???

You & Your Logic................... 

Anyways...................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> logically thats an insult to modi




Your recognization of Indian politicians is conditioned on US viza. It is insult of yourself.


----------



## Android

fiji said:


> modi was involved in gujarat massacre
> USA never gives modi a visa



that's a really big accusation. you guys have any proof or just another stunt like 370 page CWG scam report


----------



## onu1886

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/r...n-speech-has-he-given-up-already-1427361.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> So TRS won't be offering much support to NDA either. Which leads me to think they're only maintaining their neutrality until elections. After that, it's back to an alliance with UPA.



Not really my friend. TRS has already opened a channel with BJP.. & also they will side with the one who is likely to form govt at centre. It's imperative that they are on the right side of the central govt while sharing the spoils when two separate states comes into existence. There is a strong possibility NDA might get two major regional parties from AP supporting them, either by being a part of the govt or from outside!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Not really my friend. TRS has already opened a channel with BJP.. & also they will side with the one who is likely to form govt at centre. It's imperative that they are on the right side of the central govt while sharing the spoils when two separate states comes into existence. There is a strong possibility NDA might get two major regional parties from AP supporting them, either by being a part of the govt or from outside!



What about the TRS-AIMIM alliance then?


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> that's a really big accusation. you guys have any proof or just another stunt like 370 page CWG scam report




Proof has no meaning for Brain washed people. They find some pleasure in believing or not believing something.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @scorpionx @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Dem!god
> 
> No Point wasting time here debating thinking the people sitting on the other side of the fence will reply in decency & logic...........
> 
> Better post some pics which of late i m starting to love....................
> 
> Hey @fiji I think this one suits you............. (sorry repeating it)



yaar kaccha hai. dheere dheere pigal jayega! fikar not...


----------



## HariPrasad

Indischer said:


> Maybe they'll have to break their alliance with AIMIM then. I'm not sure the Owaisi brothers can rest comfortable knowing that they're providing outside support to a BJP alliance.




Let owasi brothers go to hell. Modi will put them in Jail.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> What about the TRS-AIMIM alliance then?


That will only be limited to state election, should there be any need. TRS always had an inclination towards right of centre. So it's only natural for them to align with NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Nair saab said:


> write something on the cover photo...I made this group... the cover photo is uploaded by me... and Do add me as well... @Marxist u too.. Nair is just name sake... U know the reason why I made this group 14% Nair vote will be good for BJP...



Done .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

HariPrasad said:


> Let owasi brothers go to hell. Modi will put them in Jail.



 The younger brother certainly deserves jail-time for his speeches. But they're each a MLA and a MP from one of the most influential parts of Andhra/Telangana. That also counts in these poll alliances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Agenda of Modi should be to fix congress first. Put all corrupt leaders of Congress in Jail and finish it. next should be the regional parties. finish all of them one by one. Only nationalist parties should remain in Indian polity.



Indischer said:


> The younger brother certainly deserves jail-time for his speeches. But they're each a MLA and a MP from one of the most influential parts of Andhra/Telangana. That also counts in these poll alliances.




He was shot by some one. how is he. Can some one shot him once again?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

Android said:


> that's a really big accusation. you guys have any proof or just another stunt like 370 page CWG scam report


https://defence.pk/threads/modi-was...lims-exposed-indians-pakistanis-watch.304578/


----------



## Indischer

HariPrasad said:


> Agenda of Modi should be to fix congress first. Put all corrupt leaders of Congress in Jail and finish it. next should be the regional parties. finish all of them one by one. Only nationalist parties should remain in Indian polity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was shot by some one. how is he. Can some one shot him once again?



That guy was shot by assailants of another local Muslim gang-lord from the old city-Secunderabad area. But that was quite a while back. I read somewhere that he still needs periodic treatment for complications arising from those three bullet wounds.

That guy is a bunch of contradictions, it seems. He's said to be personally very friendly to Hindus, is married to a Christian girl, and isn't the most religious guy out there.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> write something on the cover photo...I made this group... the cover photo is uploaded by me... and Do add me as well... @Marxist u too.. Nair is just name sake... U know the reason why I made this group 14% Nair vote will be good for BJP...


why am I left out from your group?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> why am I left out from your group?


Since when are you a Nair?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Since when are you a Nair?



Equivalent to Nair, at least!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Equivalent to Nair, at least!








Do you understand Malayalam though? I suspect they won't be discussing in English there.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Do you understand Malayalam though? I suspect they won't be discussing in English there.



ofcourse I do. njan malyalattil expert undu!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blood



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> ofcourse I do. njan malyalattil expert undu!



 WHAT are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

mud slinging at it best.
this thread has hit quite low,and still 2 months remaining,wonder what more is gonna happen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

namo namo namo


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> WHAT are you?


sakala kala vallabhan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> sakala kala vallabhan!



 And by extension, you also understand Tamil then. Me on the other hand. Ashamed to call myself a Bangalorean.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> And by extension, you also understand Tamil then. Me on the other hand. Ashamed to call myself a Bangalorean.


kunjam kunjam!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Nair saab said:


> No big news... I am away from politics for last 2 months ...
> 
> BJP state committee of Kerala has screwed the good work done by Modiji in Kerala...
> 
> Alphons Kannadanam who had church support this time had Big chance of winning a seat for BJP in Kerala But BJP infighting and Fringe Hindu groups protesting against BJP giving ticket to a Christian lead to his decision of not contesting election this time...
> 
> This is huge loss for BJP... 1 seat was sure in Kerala... but BJP has good chances of winning Thirvanathapuram seat which we would see a contest between BJP veteran politician and Ex-Rail minister O.Rajagopal against Sashi Tharoor ...
> 
> Apart from that Kasargod seat ... which is Muslim Dominated seat... Hindus are polarized due to continuous jihadi activities there ... in a three way fight between BJP , Muslim League and CPM ... BJP can gain the seat if polarization works well...
> 
> Kasarcod now has the strongest RSS presence in Kerala ... both Hindus and CPM are on a offensive against Jihadi elements in this area ...
> 
> In Maharashtra ...
> 
> BJP-SS-RPI-Raju Shetty-SKP alliance is the strongest alliance NDA can ever have ... I am expecting 35 seats ...
> 
> But the MNS has now re-charged its carders by supporting Modiji ... must say Nitin Gadkariji screwed it royally ... now it has made fight tough for SS...
> 
> SS is a cause of concern now... due to in-fighting and MNS relaunch by trying to ride a Modi wave ... I personally dont want SS to loose ... S.S is the only true Hindu Nationalist party in India... they are more Hindutva vadis then RSS, BJP Bajrang dal and entire sangha parivar put together ...
> 
> But still S.S has strong carder base and Sena fixed Maratha Voters ... which MNS couldnt pull entirely ...


Whenever you answer my post. That is how is BJP is on the offensive against Jihadis in Kerala, please tag me or quote me Nair. Because I am not following this thread completely.

Thanks.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> View attachment 21272
> 
> 
> 
> namo namo namo



come on ... I know you are very much congressi from inside... just hiding your guilt so no one can call you corrupt...

Kejri to bahana hai hame congress ko lana hai...


----------



## fiji

JAT BALWAN said:


> come on ... I know you are very much congressi from inside... just hiding your guilt so no one can call you corrupt...
> 
> .


noo


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> noo




Kejri to bahana hai hame congress ko lana hai...


----------



## fiji

JAT BALWAN said:


> Kejri to bahana hai hame congress ko lana hai...


noo


----------



## blood



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fiji

anyone to defend?


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> Thank God am not a Brahmin journo ....


U just cant trust a Brahmin Journalist let alone a Ex-Marxist Brahmin Journalist ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Uttarpradesh Voteshare Latest from 4 different polling agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

fiji said:


> View attachment 21275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21276
> 
> 
> anyone to defend?



Yedyurappa is an innocent person .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

kurup said:


> Yedyurappa is an innocent person .


Sunny leone is virgin


----------



## kurup

fiji said:


> Sunny leone is virgin



I don't know about Sunny Leone but Yedyurappa is an innocent person .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> Sunny leone is virgin



Kejri to bahana hai hame congress ko lana hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fiji

kurup said:


> I don't know about Sunny Leone but Yedyurappa is an innocent person .





JAT BALWAN said:


> Kejri to bahana hai hame congress ko lana hai...



Karnataka Land Scam: Yeddyurappa In Trouble - News Stories, Latest News Headlines on Times of India

Mining scam: BS Yeddyurappa, sons appear before CBI court - News Oneindia

Yeddyurappa's downfall from one scam to another : South, News - India Today

Yeddyurappa In Illegal Mining Scam: Latest News, Photos, Videos on Yeddyurappa In Illegal Mining Scam - NDTV.COM

now iam 100% sure BJP supporters are complete idiots


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> Karnataka Land Scam: Yeddyurappa In Trouble - News Stories, Latest News Headlines on Times of India
> 
> Mining scam: BS Yeddyurappa, sons appear before CBI court - News Oneindia
> 
> Yeddyurappa's downfall from one scam to another : South, News - India Today
> 
> Yeddyurappa In Illegal Mining Scam: Latest News, Photos, Videos on Yeddyurappa In Illegal Mining Scam - NDTV.COM
> 
> now iam 100% sure BJP supporters are complete idiots




Kejri to bahana hai hame Congress ko lana hai...


----------



## GreenFoe

*BJP’s 3rd List Analysis*
March 15, 2014 by Dr Praveen Patil Leave a comment

Is there any correlation to the length of campaigning by candidates and the eventual result? The answer to that question is a bit complex, for if we take the few very recent examples of MP, Chhattisgarh Rajasthan and Delhi, then a definite pattern emerges – BJP had named its candidates well in advance in three of those states and won them decisively but lost Delhi by a whisker where it had inordinately delayed announcing the names of candidates. Similarly, Congress had messed up ticket distribution in MP where it lost big, but also lost Rajasthan where tickets were distributed in advance. Going back a little further in time, if we take a careful look at 2004 LS polls, we can discern that one of the factors that led to BJP’s under-performance was lesser campaign time available for candidates which probably helped a bigger organizational behemoth like the Congress party.

We can conclude from the above examples that everything else being equal, lesser campaign times would benefit Congress more than the BJP. Another factor that goes in favour of the Congress is that summer elections always adversely affect BJP more because of its core-vote base of urban middle classes, who after all is said and done, are averse to suffer the summer heat in order to exercise their democratic franchise. An interesting statistic is that BJP has always won big during winter elections than in summer elections – 1989 when BJP made the giant leap from 2 to 85, 1998 when BJP won the first near decisive mandate as the head of NDA and 1999 when BJP and NDA won a decisive mandate were all winter elections, whereas 2004 and 2009, when BJP lost to Congress were summer elections (even 1996 summer election was actually a big disappointment for BJP when it lost a historic opportunity to win a decisive or near-decisive mandate of 200 LS seats).

All of this may of course not matter in 2014, for in a wave election all the shortcomings can get camouflaged in the cloak of a flowing tide. BJP may yet win 2014 by default because of an anti-Congress wave in India or a pro-Modi wave in India or a wave for change in India… or for umpteen other possible waves. What still doesn’t make sense is the delay in announcing the names of candidates in crucial north Indian states of Uttar Pradesh and Haryana, wherein some of the candidates will probably have less than 3 weeks to campaign! Imagine covering 600-900 odd polling booths in 20 odd days, which means these candidates are expected to cover 30-45 polling booths per day or roughly 2-3 polling booths every waking hour. This is not only suicidal but also downright criminal! How many more CEC meetings does the BJP have to undertake before surrendering all its first mover advantage in the 2014 campaign?

*North India – The heartland*
BJP has touched upon three important states of Bihar, Jharkhand and Madhya Pradesh in the third list, where the party has to win close to 80%+ seats if it has to have a realistic chance of forming a stable government. Let us start our analysis with the smaller state of Jharkhand, a state we had recently surveyed and had projected 11 seats to the BJP even before the party announced its candidates – a costly mistake, in hindsight. After the yawn-inducing candidate selection by BJP of the same tired old faces, it would be a big surprise if the party touches double digits. Where is the “new thinking” in BJP? What happened to a party that was supposed to be attracting new talent in hordes? All that is left for the party is a “wave” on which it must somehow ride towards victory post.

*Ranchi*: Ram Tahal Chaudhary has lost this seat twice narrowly to Congress’s Subodh Kant Sahay and he may well repeat that feat again in 2014! Former DGP and Cricket Administrator Amithabh Chaudhary is contesting on a JVM ticket making it a triangular contest and even if BJP somehow manages to win this seat it would be because of a national wave. Ranchi represents everything that is wrong with the thinking of BJP’s central leadership, for it is hell-bent on backing a losing horse just to keep its leaders happy. Yes Ram Tahal Chaudhary had won this seat thrice in 96, 98 and 99, but that was at the height of a BJP wave here when Jharkhand state was promised by the party in an undivided Bihar – now, it is a cheque that has already been encashed.

*Hazaribagh*: is now a fight of the dynasties as Congress has re-nominated the royal, Saurabh Narayan Singh who is also a two-time MLA and as if on cue, BJP has nominated Jayant Sinha whose father, Yashwant Sinha, has represented this constituency many times and has decent rapport with the voters (including minorities). In this upper-caste battle between BJP and Congress, the OBC and minority votes may prove to be crucial in the end analysis. Congress will use Lalu Prasad Yadav and BJP has its prime-ministerial candidate Modi to sway the OBC voters here. This is also a rare constituency where Muslims have very good working relationship with a BJP leader, Mr Yashwant Sinha, so Congress will find it difficult to cause an upset.

*Dhanbad*, *Giridih* and *Khunti*: In these three seats, BJP is ahead of its rivals and all three sitting MPs – Pashupatinath Singh, Ravindra Pandey and Karia Munda respectively – have been re-nominated, which was the only viable course of action for the party.

*Kodarma*: is a VIP seat as it is represented by ex CM, Babulal Marandi of the JVM. BJP has nominated the best possible candidate against Mr Marandi, the sate unit president, Ravindra Kumar Rai, who has half-a-chance of upsetting the Marandi applecart. If BJP has to wrest this seat, then it has to improve its performance among OBC voters, especially in Jamua and Bagodar assembly segments as tribal vote in any case would go to JVM. As of now Marandi is ahead in the race.

*Lohardaga*: BJP has re-nominated sitting MP Sudarshan Bhagat who had narrowly defeated Congress’s old warhorse, Rameshwar Oraon in 2009. Ex IPS Arun Oraon is now with the BJP but was expecting to get the party ticket here and it is not yet clear how he would react to ticket denial. If Arun Oraon works for the BJP then it would be an easy victory for Sudarshan Bhagat, else it’s a tight contest, especially if Chamra Linda, the sitting independent MLA of Gumla doesn’t contest. Thus the victory of BJP or Congress here could be decided by two external leaders – Arun Oraon and Chamra Linda.

*Dumka*: Sunil Soren of the BJP has his best chance of defeating Guruji (Shibu Soren), the grand old man of Santhal politics who is facing a big challenge of anti-incumbency here. It is possible that Babulal Marandi may contest from here on the JVM ticket, which could make this a very complex fight. We would have a clearer picture in a few days’ time, after Marandi’s possible nomination and Modi’s planned rally here.

*Chatra*: BJP has nominated a fresh face, Sunil Singh from here, but this is one of those constituencies where the party may be out of contest at the very outset, for the fight seems to be mainly between independent MP, Inder Singh Namdhari and RJD here.

*Godda*: BJP has once again re-nominated sitting MP Nishikant Dubey and Congress has reposed faith in Furkann Ansari. Dubey stands a decent chance of repeating his 2009 victory over Ansari who is facing big rebellion from within Congress in the form of Krishnanand Jha. This is the only seat in Santhal Paraganas where Congress still has some relevance, but may face defeat again this time as non-Muslims are unwilling to vote for the party as shown by our own recent survey.

*Rajmahal* and *Palamau*: are two seats where BJP has shown some out-of-the-box thinking and has made winning a very important criteria. In Rajamahal, BJP has replaced sitting MP with JMM strongman and sitting MLA of Barhait, Hemlal Murmu, who had only recently joined the party. In Palmau, BJP has nominated former DGP V.S. Ram who would be contesting against JMM rebel Kameshwar Baitha of AJSU, a former Maoist whom Ram had arrested as the DGP. BJP can win both these seats, especially with the prevalent Modi wave here.

*Bihar*
It is widely believed that Bihar is in the midst of a veritable Modi wave at present and Ram Vilas Paswan seems to have only added to that in the last few weeks. BJP has come up with a decent list of candidates for Bihar – a state where our own survey would be presented sometime next week. There is definitely fresh thinking in the BJP’s Bihar list which may give a rich harvest for the party in 2014.

At the very outset, it can be said that among the dozen sitting BJP MPs who have been re-nominated, about 8 are in a very strong position and there is no need to go into details of their constituencies – Smt Rama Devi (*Sheohar*), Dr Sanjay Jaiswal (*Pashchim Champaran*), Radha Mohan Singh (*Purvi Champaran*), Shahnawaz Hussain (*Bhagalpur*), Pappu Singh (*Purnia*), Hari Manjhi (*Gaya*), Sushil Kumar Singh (*Aurangabad*) and Kirti Azad (*Darbhanga*) are all expected to easily sail through in 2014. Two Independent MPs who are contesting on BJP ticket this time – Om Prakash Yadav who tamed the notorious Mohammed Shahbuddin in *Siwan* and Putul Devi, the widow of late Digvijay Singh, from *Banka* – should also easily win their respective constituencies.

In *Katihar*, Tariq Anwar of the NCP is no longer the powerhouse that he once was, so Nikhil Kumar Chaudhary who is also the sitting MP of BJP has a very good advantage on this seat in 2014. Pradeep Kumar Singh had won *Araria* by a narrow margin in 2009 against LJP, but since Paswan has joined NDA, he may find the going much easier this time around.

*Saran*: Rajeev Pratap Rudy has once again accepted the challenge of taking on Lalu Prasad Yadav in his home turf, where this time Yadav’s wife and former CM Rabri Devi is contesting on the RJD ticket. Rudy had lost in 2009 by about 50k votes but had given Lalu sleepless nights. This time the situation has changed a lot as there is a Modi wave in the state and the OBC votes (at least the non-Yadav ones) are consolidating behind BJP. Chapra, Sonepur, Garkha and Amnour assembly segments would be crucial for Rudy as he has to take leads in all of these. As of today, Chapra and Sonepur seem to be solidly behind BJP, so Rabri Devi might find the going a lot tougher than her husband last time. Hats off to Rajeev Pratap Rudy, one of those rare leaders of BJP’s permanently Delhi based, TV studio-hopping gang, who doesn’t look for a “safe seat” and is ready for a tough battle.

*Pataliputra*: A Yadav and OBC dominated parliamentary seat which is going to witness a three-cornered battle among Yadavs – Ram Kripal Yadav (BJP) v/s Misa Bharati (RJD) v/s Prof Ranjan Prasad Yadav (JDU). In this battle of OBCs, upper caste votes could prove to be crucial in the end which is the reason why BJP seems to have a minor edge. Ram Kripal Yadav has built a base in this constituency over the last couple of years and his ticket denial by Lalu was indeed a bad move. The sitting JDU MP has a clean image but may find it difficult to sustain a campaign without the support of BJP cadre.

*Sasaram*: As expected, BJP has given ticket to Chhedi Paswan, who recently resigned as JDU MLA and has considerable clout here. JDU is going to field retired IAS officer, K.P. Ramaiah from here. Lok Sabha speaker, Meira Kumar has been winning this seat for the last two elections, but may find it difficult in a 3 cornered fight. BJP is strong in Kargahar and Chainpur assembly segments and its NDA partner, LJP has strength in Bhabua assembly segment, while Mohania assembly segment is Chhedi Paswan’s stronghold. Thus with 4 out of 6 assembly segments leaning towards BJP, Meira Kumar is in big trouble.

*Arrah*: Here BJP has given ticket to one of its high profile new recruits, former home secretary, R.K. Singh. The party has considerable strength in Shahpur, Agiaon, Tarari and Sandesh assembly segments where it is expecting to take big leads and win this seat. What has made this seat difficult for BJP is that slain Ranvir Sena chief Brahmeshwar Singh’s son, Indu Bhushan is also contesting from here as a nominee of Desi Kisan Party. In the 2004 polls, Brahmeshwar Singh had contested from here as an independent and had secured 1.5 Lakh votes which had helped RJD win this seat. If Indu Bhushan gets anywhere near as many votes as his father then R.K. Singh could be in trouble

*Ujiarpur*: Hajipur MLA, Nityanand Rai has been given this difficult seat which could see a three cornered battle between BJP, JDU and RJD. This is one of those seats that can possibly go to the wires as there is no clear trend emerging as of yet.

*Nawada* and *Begusarai*: MLC Giriraj Singh who wanted to contest from Begusarai has been given Nawada, while Nawada MP Bhola Singh has been shifted to Begusarai. This shift has created heartburn among leaders and workers in both the constituencies and Giriraj Singh has even tried to get a change of seat post announcement. Bhola Singh apparently is in a better position to win Begusarai which also has considerable Muslim voters, but Nawada may be difficult for the BJP.

*Valmiki Nagar*: This is a JDU stronghold from where Baidyanath Prasad Mahto had won the 2009 elections with close to 2 lakh votes. This time there is rebellion within JDU against Mahato’s candidature as agriculture minister Narendra Singh and Transport minister Bishen Patel have been raising a red flag against the sitting MP. BJP has nominated Narkatiyaganj MLA, Satish Chandra Dubey for this seat who is expecting big leads from his home constituency and Ramnagar assembly segment. The split in Muslim votes this time is also a key factor, especially in assembly segments like Sikta.

*Muzaffarpur* and *Madhepura*: Sitting JDU MP, Jay Narayan Nishad’s son, Ajay Nishad has been nominated as BJP’s candidate from here, which has caused a lot of rebellion within saffron ranks. If the party doesn’t work together, then winning this seat would become a herculean task, especially as many BJP MLA’s, including Suresh Sharma of Muzaffarpur, are unwilling to ask votes for Nishad. In Madhepura, BJP has fielded Vijay Kumar Kushwaha, a JP-movement leader who was once considered as an equal of Nitish Kumar. He also happens to be the husband of Renu Kumari Kushwaha who quit this week as a minister in the Nitish government. With the Kushwaha votes shifting in a big way towards BJP and sections of Dalits moving with Paswan, JDU president Sharad Yadav may have a tough time in his stronghold.

*Gopalganj:* Former BSP state unit vice-president Janak Chamar who recently joined BJP has been made the LS candidate from this seat. He represents the newly emerging Dalit face of the party and has a decent chance of posting a victory from here, especially as JDU stalwart and sitting MP Puranmasi Ram has quit the party and created chaos.

*Madhya Pradesh*
Anything less than 25 in this state where BJP won an impressive third term would be a huge disappointment for the saffron camp. Ticket distribution here has been mostly along expected lines, as the party has announced 24 names in this list. Congress is organizationally very weak after its debilitating defeat just 3 months ago and the anti-incumbency against the UPA government at the centre has only worsened the matters for the party. Whatever pickings Congress can hope from Madhya Pradesh have to come from individual leaders like Jyotiraditya Scindhia in Gwalior or Kamalnath in Chhindwara etc.

There is no point analysing each seat as BJP would easily win most of them so we will concentrate only on the important swing seats and highlight the changes the party has made this time. For instance, state unit president, Narendra Singh Tomar, has been moved from Morena to* Gwalior* (a wise move) without paying heed to the unreasonable request of Yashodhara Raje Scindhia who wanted a ticket for her mostly NRI son. Atal Bihari Vajpayee’s nephew, Anoop Mishra would now be contesting from *Morena*. Former IAS officer Bhagirath Prasad Singh, who refused the Congress ticket to join BJP last week, has been given the *Bhind* reserved constituency. The big worry for BJP could be that it has named several unknown entities in its list which probably leaves a lot on the shoulders of Modi to pull them towards victory.

*Mandla*: Faggan Singh Kulaste, former minister in the Vajpayee cabinet and one of the tribal faces of the party has been re-nominated despite losing 2009. This time he should sail through easily.

*Shahdol*: Old man Dalpat Singh has been nominated from here to take on the royalty of Ambagarh Chauki represented by sitting MP of Congress Rajesh Nandini Singh. A young new face could probably have made a much better choice for the BJP, but the party seems to be in no mood to anger the old guard.

*Hoshangabad*: Rao Uday Pratap Singh, the sitting MP of Congress, who joined BJP just before the assembly elections last year has been given the ticket here, which has led to some discontentment. Rao Uday Pratap Singh is a young and dynamic farmer leader who has considerable hold over rural voters and is virtually undefeatable here, even with some BJP workers rebelling against him.

*Chhindwara*: Local MLA, Chandrabhan Singh, has been nominated to take on Congress stalwart, Ajatashatru, Kamalnath. As of today, it looks like BJP won’t be able to cause the big upset, but this David v/s Goliath fight may turn in the coming days with aggressive campaigning.

*Rajgarh*: This is a seat which sways as per the whims and fancies of Digvijay Singh and BJP seems to have made peace with the fact, therefore nominating a greenhorn, Rodmal Nagar, who is an unknown entity (there is even talk of match-fixing). Many were expecting a ticket to Tawarchand Gehlot from here who could have probably given a fight to Congress.

*Guna*: Jyotiraditya Scindhia will win this seat despite BJP nominating ex MP and sitting MLA, Jaibhan Singh Pavaiya.

*Ujjain*: Another unknown commodity, Prof Chintamani Malviya has been nominated from here to take on sitting MP of Congress, Guddu Premchand. Prof Malviya teaches philosophy and has come from very humble beginnings where he earned his living as a street vendor. It is said that top RSS leaders like Makhan Singh and Bhagwat Charan Mathur were behind this bold move by the BJP of denying ticket to old guard like Satyanarayan Jatiya and instead trying a young new face.

*Ratlam*: Two veterans, Kantilal Bhuria (Congress) and Dileep Singh Bhuria (BJP) will once again cross swords here. In 2009 Congress had won this seat, but the recent victory of BJP in the assembly elections coupled with Modi wave may tilt the balance in favour of Dilip Singh Bhuria this time around.

*Southern Hemisphere*
*Karnataka*
Finally some “freshness” has been shown by BJP in Karnataka by nominating right leaning Kannada Journalist, Pratap Simha from Mysore, a seat which has strong Congress presence. One thing that is absolutely clear from the Karnataka list is that BJP central leadership (of Modi-Rajnath duo) has simply given the state completely under the control of B.S Yeddyurappa. It is a good move because now BSY, the tallest standing BJP leader south of Vindhyas, will be responsible for the party’s showing in the state. All other factions have been put to place and BSY has emerged on top of Karnataka once again.

*Mysore*: This an out and out Congress seat which has the entire state government concentrated in this region. By nominating a young journalist like Pratap Simha, at least BJP has shown an inclination to think out of the box. Now Simha and BJP must convert this into a David v/s Goliath battle and also use the large online army of BJP supporters to effectively campaign from here. If the underdog manages to somehow upset the Congress applecart, then CM Siddramaiah would be in big trouble post elections.

*Udupi-Chikmagalur*: BSY imprint is seen cleary in this as his close aide and confidante, Shobha Karandlaje, has managed to get the ticket from here. Congress MP, J.P. Hegde is a clean man who has a clear edge in this seat, but now it all depends on BSY’s ability to grab victory from the jaws of defeat – a job he is fully capable of, when the party backs him fully. With the Brahmin votes splitting vertically, minority and Kuruba votes going to Congress and Lingayat votes with BJP, Vokkaliga and other backward caste votes could become crucial in this election. Can BSY create his social engineering magic? Will the local unit of BJP, especially MLAs like C.T. Ravi back Shobha 100%? Answers to these questions hold BJP’s chances here.

*Tumkur*: Another BSY imprint on ticket distribution, for the entire state BJP unit led by the Joshi-Anant gang were up in arms against re-nominating sitting MP from here, but BSY got his follower, G.S. Basawaraj the ticket despite all odds. Now the task is cut out for BSY, he has to polarize the entire Lingayat votes in favour of BJP here. Once again the contest here is likely to be between BJP and JDS, as Congress is weak in this parliamentary constituency.

*Kolar* and *Mandya*: BJP has no chance of winning Mandya and only remote chance of defeating union minister K.H. Muniyappa in Kolar. M. Narayanaswamy, former social welfare minister has been nominated from Kolar and Shivlingaiah will take on actress Ramya in Mandya. Interestingly, apart from Bellary where Sriramulu will get the party ticket, Bidar is the only other seat where BJP hasn’t announced its candidate (Hassan doesn’t matter). Could it be possible that Mallamma Bande, the widow of slain cop, Mallikarjun Bande, is being considered for Bidar? If this miracle happens, then Congress will likely be sunk in North Karnataka.

*Maharashtra*
Finally, Poonam Mahajan will take on the formidable Priya Dutt from *Mumbai North Central*, while advocate Sharad Bansode will once again try his luck against union Home Minister, Sushil Kumar Shinde who has never lost this seat since 1998, except for 2004 when his wife Ujwalatai Shinde contested from *Solapur*. Poonam Mahajan’s contest against Ms Dutt may just be academic in nature, but it does give Gopinath Munde a big boost. Both these constituencies are Congress strongholds and are likely to withstand even a strong Modi wave.

BJP has announced 14 names from Kerala too, but most of them would find it difficult to save their deposits.

*East*
*Assam*
The Assam list is singularly uninspiring and the party may now win only 3-4 seats in this state. One wonders what was the logic in giving ticket to Rameshwar Teli from *Dibrugarh*, where the only hope for the BJP now is a possible Modi wave and the distant possibility of a tie-up with AGP. Kabindra Purakayastha has been re-nominated from *Silchar* but once again requires a big vote-split between Congress and AUDF to emerge victorious.

In West Bengal, BJP has given 7 tickets, but the only one of importance is *Darjeeling* where former deputy leader of the opposition in the Rajya Sabha, S.S. Ahluwalia has been given BJP ticket and has also received the crucial support of GMM. Just like 2009, when Jaswant Singh won from Darjeeling due to GMM support, BJP has a chance of repeating its lone victory in WB but has to content with Trinamool Congress’s football star Baichung Bhutia.

@Parul @jha @arp2041 @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fiji

JAT BALWAN said:


> Kejri to bahana hai hame Congress ko lana hai...


Ohkay


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> Ohkay
> 
> View attachment 21281




Kejri to bahana hai hame congress ko lana hai...

bahut fat jati hai lagta hai photo dekh ke modi ki... congressiyo sinhasan chhoro modi aata hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

fiji said:


> Karnataka Land Scam: Yeddyurappa In Trouble - News Stories, Latest News Headlines on Times of India
> 
> Mining scam: BS Yeddyurappa, sons appear before CBI court - News Oneindia
> 
> Yeddyurappa's downfall from one scam to another : South, News - India Today
> 
> Yeddyurappa In Illegal Mining Scam: Latest News, Photos, Videos on Yeddyurappa In Illegal Mining Scam - NDTV.COM
> 
> now iam 100% sure BJP supporters are complete idiots



Your posts does not prove he has committed any crime .

He had not been punished by any court and it is 'innocent untill proven guilty' according to Indian judicial system .

Here is one among many sources which shows his innocence ,

Yeddy gets clean chit from high court - Financial Express

You would have understood these things if you had a brain to begin with .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

NEW DELHI: Rahul Gandhi today dubbed poll surveys predicting that Congress could get just 100 seats in Lok Sabha polls as "joke", and said opinion polls are "not the law" and there is no question of Narendra Modi and BJP coming to power.
Holding a 'Google Hangout' with party workers, the first such interaction by any Congress leader, Gandhi also hit out at the main Opposition party over reports of an internal war within BJP over candidatures of senior leaders including Modi.
"The talk of 100 seats is a joke and you have to understand that... the entire campaign of the Opposition is to demoralise you. If you are not demoralised, we shall smash them.
"If you do not have a doubt in your mind, we are getting 200 plus seats. The entire game is to demoralise the Congress workers, to create doubts in their mind," Gandhi said replying to a question on what would Congress do after polls if it gets about 100 seats.
"First of all we fought in 2004. Every single opinion poll said we are going to get thrashed. Congress won that election. In 2009, every single opining poll said we are going to get thrashed. We doubled our tally.
"We are now fighting a third election. They always say Congress will not do well. Let us not start with the assumption that opinion polls are the law. We have to fight a strong election," Gandhi seeking to dispel the notion that Congress out down in dumps and enthuse the cadres to go out in the field and propagate UPA government's achievements.
Asking the partymen from different parts of the country "not to fall in the Opposition trap", Gandhi said Congress is a party which believes in revolution while the BJP symbolises conservationism and status quo.
"If you look at our Opposition, every single candidate is decided by one man. Their senior leaders are saying that every single candidate is decided by one man. They are heading in one direction and we are heading into entirely another direction," Gandhi said extolling the primary initiative of the party to select candidates.
To a query as to how Congress should fight the communal forces if Modi and his party come to power, Gandhi said, "we are going to win the next election. Therefore, BJP coming to power, their leader coming to power is a non-question."

Lok Sabha polls: Rahul Gandhi dubs poll surveys as 'jokes' - The Economic Times on Mobile


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> Lok Sabha polls: Rahul Gandhi dubs poll surveys as 'jokes' - The Economic Times on Mobile



RG calls poll surveys a joke while Indians call Rahul Gandhi a joke ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Har Haath Hari Patti, Vikas Ko Lal Batti! 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=756649804353556

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flankerX

Yr koi election ki update do?? Modi sahb jeet rahy ya nae?? I wish he wins with clear majority , I mean clean sweep!!


----------



## GreenFoe

*Anil kohli* ‏@*kohlianil*  3h
Please do read attached screen shot with care & also share it extensively. Focus on the PM candidate & not local. pic.twitter.com/d93Y4Qbqme


 






flankerX said:


> Yr koi election ki update do?? Modi sahb jeet rahy ya nae?? I wish he wins with clear majority , I mean clean sweep!!


Indian general election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindus, Muslims in Varanasi offer prayers to ensure Narendra Modi`s victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

flankerX said:


> Yr koi election ki update do?? Modi sahb jeet rahy ya nae?? I wish he wins with clear majority , I mean clean sweep!!



Election to hone do bhaisaab

If congress wins this election, I will never login into PDF again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flankerX

Markus said:


> Election to hone do bhaisaab
> 
> If congress wins this election, I will never login into PDF again.


App log k han tu election ak sath nae hoty na?? Matlb kuch states ma pehly kuch ma bad ma...


----------



## Markus

flankerX said:


> App log k han tu election ak sath nae hoty na?? Matlb kuch states ma pehly kuch ma bad ma...



election 9 phases mein hoga, lekin result may 16 ko hi aayega sabka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

flankerX said:


> App log k han tu election ak sath nae hoty na?? Matlb kuch states ma pehly kuch ma bad ma...



9 poll days ,will be completed in approx 1 month ,7th april to 12th may,counting on 16th may.

Congress will be under 100,Bjp over 200 ,thats what its looking like .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flankerX

GreenFoe said:


> 9 poll days ,will be completed in approx 1 month ,7th april to 12th may,counting on 16th may.
> 
> Congress will be under 100,Bjp over 200 ,thats what its looking like .


Wao thank you.... BJP over 200? Sounds good.... So how many seats they need to have to form a government? Simple majority?


----------



## Parul

flankerX said:


> Wao thank you.... BJP over 200? Sounds good.... So how many seats they need to have to form a government? Simple majority?



272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

flankerX said:


> Wao thank you.... *BJP over 200? Sounds good*.... So how many seats they need to have to form a government? Simple majority?



What sort of Pakistani are you? You should be seething with rage at those stats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

flankerX said:


> Wao thank you.... BJP over 200? Sounds good.... So how many seats they need to have to form a government? Simple majority?



272, but no one party gets that no. so they form alliances, BJP led alliance is called NDA.


----------



## GreenFoe

flankerX said:


> Wao thank you.... BJP over 200? Sounds good.... So how many seats they need to have to form a government? Simple majority?



They already have a coalition named *NDA* with which they are going to polls ,its likely to get 20-30 .

So NDA - 230 ,they will need 42 which means tamilnadu party ADMK and andhra party TDP/TRS ,which is very very likely to come to bjp.


----------



## Markus

BJP can reach 280 with AIADMK support.

Modi should marry Jayalalitha, this will ensure 5 years of AIADMK support to NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flankerX

Indischer said:


> What sort of Pakistani are you? You should be seething with rage at those stats.


Why?? I love BJP's policies , and I truly believe BJP is the only party who can take bold steps when it comes to making peace with neighbours... I am fan of Modi's economic agenda. Its good not only for India but for whole region.



arp2041 said:


> 272, but no one party gets that no. so they form alliances, BJP led alliance is called NDA.


What?? Again a coalition govt? When was the last time India had single party Govt? and which party was that?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Markus said:


> BJP can reach 280 with AIADMK support.
> 
> Modi should marry Jayalalitha, this will ensure 5 years of AIADMK support to NDA.



Ya that would be good,but he is a pracharak so i don't think so 

BF-GF chal sakta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indischer

flankerX said:


> Why?? I love BJP's policies , and I truly believe BJP is the only party who can take bold steps when it comes to making peace with neighbours... I am fan of Modi's economic agenda. Its good not only for India but for whole region.
> 
> 
> What?? Again a coalition govt? When was the last time India had single party Govt? and which party was that?




You know about BJP's policies and Modi's economic agenda, but you don't know why a coalition government is needed?


----------



## Markus

GreenFoe said:


> Ya that would be good,but he is a pracharak so i don't think so
> 
> BF-GF chal sakta hai


everything is fair in love, war and politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flankerX

Indischer said:


> You know about BJP's policies and Modi's economic agenda, but you don't know why a coalition government is needed?


What made you say that I dont know about coalition govt? My knowledge is week regarding indian politics. Thought may be I can learn a thing or two...


----------



## fiji

Arvind Kejriwal in Bangalore, expresses concern over farmers' suicide - The Times of India
*
Arvind Kejriwal in Bangalore, expresses concern over farmers' suicide*

BANGALORE: AAP chief and former Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal on Saturday expressed concern over increasing numbers of farmers' suicide and took BJP prime minister candidate Narendra Modi task for allegedly bribing few media sections.

"My resignation has upset many people and this shows how they love AAP. Honest politics and politicians across country is my primary agenda," he said.

Kejriwal arrived in Bangalore on Saturday morning and he will tour Karnataka before flying back to Delhi on Monday.


----------



## Markus

This Arvind Khachadwal is getting on my nerves now....sale ki supari deni padegi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flankerX

Markus said:


> This Arvind Khachadwal is getting on my nerves now....sale ki supari deni padegi.


hahaha


----------



## Banned Member

flankerX said:


> Why?? I love BJP's policies , and I truly believe BJP is the only party who can take bold steps when it comes to making peace with neighbours... I am fan of Modi's economic agenda. Its good not only for India but for whole region.
> 
> 
> What?? Again a coalition govt? When was the last time India had single party Govt? and which party was that?


it was technically during 1984-1989 under Rajiv Gandhi 

there was another single party govt. in 1993 under PV Narsimha Rao which started as a minority govt. in 1991......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

If UPA votes enters 3 figures in next election, then Indian public is outright stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

_Plight of Farmers is bad all over India, not only in Gujarat_. Quitter Kejriwal has many problems of late and it appears that he has vision problems as well.The main adversary congress has not disputed the progress made by Gujarat,but only says that Gujarat is a developed state even earlier to Mr.Modi took over the rein and the people are always very progressive.The planning commission under UPA is also accept the same and has not disputing the data of the growth.All the industries bodies,industrialists are praising his Government as decisions are taken quickly without creasing the palms of anybody in the Government.The international agencies,trade delegations,Ambassadors ,consular officials and business delegations,besides NRI's who are willing to invest in India prefer Gujarat,as the state is making facilitation of clearances easy,timely and quality infrastructures like power ,road,port are available._The media has to reflect the truth but Kejriwal wanted untruth and getting frustration with medias for not joining his game plan as a cover to congress party._


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> _Plight of Farmers is bad all over India, *not only in Gujarat*_. Quitter Kejriwal has many problems of late and it appears that he has vision problems as well.The main adversary congress has not disputed the progress made by Gujarat,but only says that Gujarat is a developed state even earlier to Mr.Modi took over the rein and the people are always very progressive.The planning commission under UPA is also accept the same and has not disputing the data of the growth.All the industries bodies,industrialists are praising his Government as decisions are taken quickly without creasing the palms of anybody in the Government.The international agencies,trade delegations,Ambassadors ,consular officials and business delegations,besides NRI's who are willing to invest in India prefer Gujarat,as the state is making facilitation of clearances easy,timely and quality infrastructures like power ,road,port are available._The media has to reflect the truth but Kejriwal wanted untruth and getting frustration with medias for not joining his game plan as a cover to congress party._



Then what is so special about Modi??

There are CMs who have done very well in governance and development in India.


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> Then what is so special about Modi??
> 
> There are CMs who have done very well in governance and development in India.



Best among available !

----------------------------------------------------------------------



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444850551436877824


----------



## blood




----------



## Srinivas

GreenFoe said:


> Best among available !



There are CMs in India who has done well in the last 5 years than Modi.


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> Then what is so special about Modi??
> 
> There are CMs who have done very well in governance and development in India.



He is the only person today who has the guts to take strong decisions and stand by them. He has no qualms in saying that economic progress should reach all, and has no issues in empowering all sections of the society. _He does not pamper any vote banks and does not believe that one community needs to get special attention over the others_. He is a threat to the anti national parties like the congress, BSP, SP etc who have destroyed all remnants of secularism and democracy in the name of vote bank politics. India needs NaMo for better future of the country and citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> There are CMs in India who has done well in the last 5 years than Modi.



That can be debated! Point is Can they get 200 LS seats to provide stable government ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*Nandan Nilekani: Narendra Modi is a good chief minister*

Infosys co-founder Nandan Nilekani has praised Narendra Modi's administrative skills as Chief Minister of Gujarat. On the Right to Be Heard Townhall debate on Headlines Today, the 59-year-old Congress candidate from Bangalore South refused to be drawn into questions on what he thought of Modi as PM. But he thought Modi was good as Chief Minister. "I worked with him (on UIDAI). He was certainly good to be a Chief Minister. There are many in the PM race. They have different strengths." *Bengaluru is asking for a change in its MP, says Nandan Nilekani*


Faced with a barrage of questions from fellow Bangloreans on whether a man of his 'intellect' would be able to work under Rahul Gandhi, Nilekani staunchly defended the Congress vice president. "Rahul Gandhi has radical ideas of reform. He wants to open up opportunities for young people. He has the same ideas as I have on opening up the economyâ€¦the educational system."

Nilekani had a tough time deflecting questions on why an 'impeccably honest' professional like him chose the Congress, a party ridden with scams. "I think the ideology of the Congress is closest to mine. Congress is a party where I should be. I have joined politics to bring change in society. The Congress gave me a chance with the Aadhaar project. It's a party that will allow me to bring change." He said he was not a 'fall guy' for the Congress, pitched into the battle from a BJP stronghold. "You don't choose a party because it's the flavour of the month. I feel I will be able to work under a political system. I feel if people like me don't enter politics to bring change, who will?"

Nilekani is up against a five-time winner of the BJP from Bangalore South. He's a political outsider in a constituency that the Congress has not won for the last 25 years. But one of India's most successful IT honcho, Nilekani is super confident of turning the tide. "Bangalore needs a honest, passionate and hard-working MP and I will be that MP."

He rubbished his rival former Union Minister Ananth Kumar's claim that the battle for Bangalore South will be a reflection of the Narendra Modi Vs Rahul Gandhi contest. "He (Ananth Kumar) has nothing else to talk about. It's a local election. It's about issues of Bangalore. He has been here for five terms but has done nothing. Bangalore now wants a person who doesn't only play politics. Bangalore needs a problem solver and I am a problem solver. I will be the bridge between Bangalore and the Centre."

Asked why he had not joined the AAP like his former colleague ex-Infosys CFO V Balakrishnan, Nilekani said the Aam Aadmi Party had no ideology. "They are a confused lot. You can't solve problems in front of TV cameras, through agitation."

After 29 years in Infosys, five years as head of the UIDAI, some books under his belt, Nilekani said he has dived into politics as it was the ultimate lever for change. "It's a new challenge for me. The only way people will take me seriously is if I contest elections. I am someone who brings a clean track record to the table. I see myself as someone who can create opportunities for others." To a question whether he will be able to bring around change from within a political environment, Nilekani said after creating the world's largest ID system, he was confident that by negotiating through the system, one can achieve anything.

He said while the Aadhaar project may be temporarily on hold, it would be difficult to junk it whoever came to power because it was politically resilient and would make any government's work more effective.

Always a number-cruncher, Nilekani claimed all data showed that he was a clear winner from Bangalore South. Yes, he agreed that his hi-tech campaign was not good enough. One still had to go and knock on people's doors and ask for votes.



Read more at: Nandan Nilekani: Narendra Modi is a good chief minister : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

flankerX said:


> What made you say that I dont know about coalition govt? My knowledge is week regarding indian politics. Thought may be I can learn a thing or two...



Nothing...just that you don't sound like other Pakistanis here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> He is the only person today who has the* guts to take strong decisions* and stand by them. He has no qualms in saying that *economic progress should reach all*, and has no issues in empowering all sections of the society. _He does not pamper any vote banks and does not believe that one community needs to get special attention over the others_. He is a threat to the anti national parties like the congress, BSP, SP etc who have destroyed all remnants of secularism and democracy in the name of vote bank politics. India needs NaMo for better future of the country and citizens.



Can you explain me which strong decisions he took for the good of India??

BJP is not a common man party, they support capitalistic policies.

He do not pamper any one community but he is from an organization called RSS which is rightist and does politics based on Hindu identity.

India is ruled by Congress for most of the times after 1947 and how can you say Congress is anti national ??

Regarding Secularism, why so much hatred for that term?? Just because some politicians used for vote banks do not mean it is wrong word. Secularism is still the basic foundation of this nation. That do not mean one has to woo minorities.


----------



## fiji

fekuu !


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> BJP is not a common man party, they support capitalistic policies.



HAHA *CAPITALISM is the REQUIREMENT of common man .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

GreenFoe said:


> HAHA CAPITALISM is the REQUIREMENT of common man .




I am not against Capitalism , India need Capitalism as well as welfare schemes.

I am only pointing to the fact that BJP always supported industrialists and Businessmen they have no common man agenda.


----------



## blood

Srinivas said:


> There are CMs in India who has done well in the last 5 years than Modi.


he stood up against congress hypocrisy and vote bank politics , this reason itself is enough for me to vote for him

besides what other options do we have , do you want to vote a guy like RG to be our pm just bcz he was born with a silver spoon or someone like AK who will bring down the corporate sector with his tantrums.

people of india need jobs , development , infrastructure not votebank politics and minority appeasement.

i again say if we can give 60 years to a ch#tiya family why not give 5 years to this guys , whats the harm?

its not about what is so special in modi ?
it rather is whats wrong in giving this guy a chance , if you are not happy with his work after 5 years vote him out .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Height of lying -* Sanghi trolls* at work.


Dekh be oye, I am not calling you names so better watch your mouth. I have tons of stuff I can refer you with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> I am not against Capitalism , India need Capitalism as well as welfare schemes.
> 
> I am only pointing to the fact that BJP always supported industrialists and Businessmen they have no common man agenda.



What is common man agenda ? Free water ,Free this and that ? 

That was the congress policy since 1947 to 1991 ,What happened ??

*We need more industries ,more manufacturing ,more jobs ,that;s it .*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Srinivas said:


> BJP is not a common man party, they support capitalistic policies



and how is socialism better for mango mans in long term



Srinivas said:


> He do not pamper any one community
> but he is from an organization called
> RSS which is rightist and does politics
> based on Hindu identity.



RSS is an Indian Nationalist Organization

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

blood said:


> he stood up against congress hypocrisy and vote bank politics , this reason itself is enough for me to vote for congress.


 
Yes he stoop up against Congress that was his political job.



> besides what other options do we have , do you want to vote a guy like RG to be our pm just bcz he was born with a silver spoon or someone like AK who bring down the corporate sector with his tantrums.


 
Regarding options BJP do have leaders and Congress also have leaders who can take tough decisions.



> people of india need jobs ,* development , infrastructure* not votebank politics and minority appeasement.



Development and infrastructure are different from minority appeasement.



> i again say if we can 60 years to a ch#tiya family why not give 5 years to this guys , whats the harm?
> its not about what is so special in modi ?
> it rather is whats wrong in giving this guy a chance , if you are not happy with his work after 5 years vote him out .



Yes BJP deserves a chance and Modi is the PM candidate, But that do not make him so special and large than life figure as portrayed by the propaganda dept. and paid media.

It was largely down to congress failure and that is making Modi larger than life figure and RG factor is also added to it.

Modi is just like any politician who is good at governance.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> fekuu !
> 
> View attachment 21283
> View attachment 21283




Kejri to bahana hai hame congress ko lana hai...


----------



## Srinivas

Android said:


> and how is socialism better for mango mans in long term
> RSS is an Indian Nationalist Organization



RSS do have tolerance and they are far better than any religious organizations we see for sure.

But speaking about minority appeasement and all by Congress I just reminded that BJP does politics based on Hindu appeasement.


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## Srinivas

GreenFoe said:


>



I think Maharastra and TN also achieved the same impressive growth rates in that time period.


----------



## blood

i don't understand why people hate industrialists , 

those who say business men do no good to the common man are plain idiots , 

in my college a company like TCS recruits about 200 students out of 1000 and i see them doing that every year even during the recession. 
according to some members great vision in a socialistic india every indian should be happy with 12kg rice per month and 12 subsidized cilinders per years , eat well and live in big slums , do no work , and only apply for govt jobs. 


sorry but this is not what the youth of this country want ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> I think Maharastra and TN also achieved the same impressive growth rates in that time period.



They also have resources unlike gujarat which is a dry state ,no?

Fight is between what UPA achieved and what modi did,can we focus on that??


----------



## Rahul9090

Congress to get 200-plus LS seats: Rahul Gandhi -     Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

GreenFoe said:


> They also have resources unlike gujarat which is a dry state ,no?
> 
> Fight is between what UPA achieved and what modi did,can we focus on that??



Gujarat is from ancient times on wards a place where most trade used to happen. Gujarat is famous for trade and Businessmen.


----------



## arp2041

Srinivas said:


> I think Maharastra and TN also achieved the same impressive growth rates in that time period.



Atleast you have a base in shape of Gujarat when you assess Modi, what do you have for assessment/judge when it comes to Rahul Baba???


----------



## Srinivas

arp2041 said:


> Atleast you have a base in shape of Gujarat when you assess Modi, what do you have for assessment/judge when it comes to Rahul Baba???



Did I sad I support RG??

I am only debating why Modi is seen as larger than life figure here .....


----------



## Parul

@Srinivas Tomorrow, I'll give detailed answer to your post


----------



## arp2041

Srinivas said:


> Did I sad I support RG??
> 
> I am only debating why Modi is seen as larger than life figure here .....



Ok fair enough, let me know what are the options that you are looking at apart from Modi.


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> Gujarat is from ancient times on wards a place where most trade used to happen. Gujarat is famous for trade and Businessmen.



Trade is not industry !! got it ? Trade is not manufacturing !! Why isn't sindh growing at 10+% if your logic is true 


when world grew india grew ,what UPA did tell me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

Srinivas said:


> *Yes he stoop up against Congress that was his political job.*
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding options BJP do have leaders and Congress also have leaders who can take tough decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Development and infrastructure are different from minority appeasement.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes BJP deserves a chance and Modi is the PM candidate, But that do not make him so special and large than life figure as portrayed by the propaganda dept. and paid media.
> 
> It was largely down to congress failure and that is making Modi larger than life figure and RG factor is also added to it.
> 
> Modi is just like any politician who is good at governance.



he use to speak about congress vote bank politics when he was not even in the race for pm , that actually helped him in catching the imagination of him party worker and youth , here is a man who speaks the truth and does not care about the consequences , usually most of the netas would dare not speak against muslims to safeguard their political interest , i respect him for that ! and that is what makes him different from the usual. 

i again say no patriotic indian would ever except an idiot like RG as his PM.


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> @Srinivas Tomorrow, I'll give detailed answer to your post


 
Fine ..... 



arp2041 said:


> Ok fair enough, let me know what are the options that you are looking at apart from Modi.



This is not about options, But picturing some one larger than life and making that personality as the answer ti every problem by the people here.


----------



## Tridibans

fiji said:


> what makes you call AAP a quitter and when BJP itself is the biggest QUITTER of all time
> 
> 13 days lol


 
I always wondered why anybody would have such a dumb avatar pic like you. Then I read your posts and now I know why .


----------



## Srinivas

GreenFoe said:


> Trade is not industry !! got it ? Trade is not manufacturing !! Why isn't sindh growing at 10+% if your logic is true
> when world grew india grew ,what UPA did tell me?



Trade is the basis for industrialization and manufacturing, with out trade there will no infrastructure and development. When World grew lot of other countries have not experienced growth as much as India did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Srinivas said:


> This is not about options, But picturing some one larger than life and making that personality as the answer ti every problem by the people here.



Nope, atleast i haven't made him larger than life.

The only thing i like about him is that he doesn't shy away from making decisions (even if they turn out to be wrong), India needs a decisive leader like him, esp. after the 10 years of MMS era, where I was really wondering if India has any PM at all??


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> Fine .....
> 
> This is not about options, But picturing some one larger than life and making that personality as the answer ti every problem by the people here.



Let me answer you specefically........

He is not the best man
He is the best man available ........First among equals

*He can get the job done* ....which 75% industrialists agree .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

GreenFoe said:


> Let me answer you specefically........
> 
> He is not the best man
> He is the best man available ........First among equals
> 
> *He can get the job done* ....which 75% industrialists agree .



Yes I agree with your answer. But I am only pointing to the fact that there is too much propaganda about him.


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> Trade is the basis for industrialization and manufacturing, with out trade there will no infrastructure and development. When World grew lot of other countries have not experienced growth as much as India did.


HAHA what a joke ...even baniyas live all over india ....why was there a hindu rate of growth in early days ?

That's just absurd,Just check other countries in BRICS or even east south economies of that time


----------



## fiji

when asked on riots , , he ran away lollll


----------



## Srinivas

GreenFoe said:


> HAHA what a joke ...even baniyas live all over india ....why was there a hindu rate of growth in early days ?
> 
> That's just absurd,Just check other countries in BRICS or even east south economies of that time



Strategic location of Gujarat along with Baniya culture is what made Gujarat a top state today.


----------



## Tridibans

Srinivas said:


> Trade is the basis for industrialization and manufacturing, with out trade there will no infrastructure and development. When World grew lot of other countries have not experienced growth as much as India did.


 



GreenFoe
said:


> Trade is not industry !! got it ? Trade is not manufacturing !! Why isn't sindh growing at 10+% if your logic is true
> 
> 
> when world grew india grew ,what UPA did tell me?


 
Basic economic knowledge says trade goes hand in hand with economic growth. Lets view it as the movement of goods and services from one market (excess or more quality) to another market (lacks those goods/services or in quality is inferior). Automatically, the size of market increases for the goods (from one market to two now) giving more job opportunities and better production/manufacturing .
Another side kick (albeit in a good way) is competition among the producers ultimately increasing cost effectiveness and quality.
\

Example- Look at China. It is a economic behemoth now as well as the parallel rise of its exports (imports) proves that trade is an essential pre-requisite for long term economic growth.


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> Yes I agree with your answer. But I am only pointing to the fact that there is too much propaganda about him.



Propaganda is necessity,you can't win without that .

He may not change india into china in 3 years but will clear jobs quickly ,will cut red tape and enhance efficiency of electricity,that's enough for me .

Which other choice is better in these cases than him in this election ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

GreenFoe said:


> Propaganda is necessity,you can't win without that .
> 
> He may not change india into china in 3 years but will clear jobs quickly ,will cut red tape and enhance efficiency of electricity,that's enough for me .
> 
> Which other choice is better in these cases than him in this election ?



Read my earlier posts.


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> Strategic location of Gujarat along with Baniya culture is what made Gujarat a top state today.



Yaar!! hansa hansa ke maroge ?  So lets send all baniyas to orrisa,they will make it gujrat 

kya logic ha lol lol lol


----------



## fiji

BJP does cheap politics from throwing stones to fake stings

SAY NO TO MODII


----------



## Srinivas

GreenFoe said:


> Yaar!! hansa hansa ke maroge ?  So lets send all baniyas to orrisa,they will make it gujrat
> 
> kya logic ha lol lol lol



I am only pointing to the fact that The culture of trade exists in Gujarat society. Just like the culture of learning Mathematics and Science exist in the south. Reason why IT is predominantly established in the South.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> BJP does cheap politics from throwing stones to fake stings
> 
> SAY NO TO MODII




Kejri to bahana hai hame Congress ko lana hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> I am only pointing to the fact that The culture of trade exists in Gujarat society. Just like the culture of learning Mathematics and Science exist in the south. Reason why IT is predominantly established in the South.



That was the point when British economists said india can't grow,they called our growth (3-4%) hindu rate of growth.

But what happened in 1991?

Culture can help but it can't be your stand ,lame logics don't work,had he did nothing,he would have failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

JAT BALWAN said:


> Kejri to bahana hai hame Congress ko lana hai...


noo


----------



## blood

Srinivas said:


> I am only pointing to the fact that The culture of trade exists in Gujarat society. Just like the culture of learning Mathematics and Science exist in the south. Reason why IT is predominantly established in the South.


a very stupid logic ,

a culture of trade exists in marwadies , you will find them all across india but it din't help rajasthan prosper.
nothing can be done without the govt support and action,
you need ports , roads , airports for your business to flourish not just baniya mentality.

a good govt acts as a catalyst to the presence of skilled human resource ,

IT and space research centers are established in south bcz of govt policies not just bcz south indians are good in mathamatics.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Srinivas

GreenFoe said:


> That was the point when British economists said india can't grow,they called our growth (3-4%) hindu rate of growth.
> 
> But what happened in 1991?
> 
> *Culture can help but it can't be your stand ,lame logics don't work,had he did nothing,he would have failed*.



CMs of Maharastra , TN ..... also come in that category.


----------



## GreenFoe

Srinivas said:


> CMs of Maharastra , TN ..... also come in that category.


No they don't !!


But lets say they do ...

ask them to be congress pm nominees !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

fiji said:


> noo



Ohh... come on dont be shy now... say with me..

Kejri to bahana hai hame congress ko lana hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

blood said:


> a very stupid logic ,
> 
> a culture of trade exists in marwadies , you will find them all across india but it din't help rajasthan prosper.
> nothing can be done without the govt support and action,
> you need ports , roads , airports for your business to flourish not just baniya mentality.
> 
> a good govt acts as a catalyst to the presence the of skilled human resource ,
> 
> IT and space research centers are established in south bcz of govt policies not just bcz south indians are good in mathamatics.



It is a combination of all, the momentum gathers when the resources are available. When the momentum picks up political leaders who have vision will implement the policies to improve.


----------



## arp2041

JAT BALWAN said:


> Ohh... come on dont be shy now... say with me..
> 
> Kejri to bahana hai hame congress ko lana hai...



BHAI MAT REPLY KAR USKO -------------->


----------



## fiji

JAT BALWAN said:


> Ohh... come on dont be shy now... say with me..
> 
> Kejri to bahana hai hame congress ko lana hai...


noo


----------



## arp2041

OFFICIAL NOW - MODI FROM VARANASI.............................

@JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Parul @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Android @HariPrasad @JAT BALWAN @Roybot

@jha what will be the impact mate??? I think this will influence almost all seats in UP as well as in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> OFFICIAL NOW - MODI FROM VARANASI.............................
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Parul @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Android @HariPrasad @JAT BALWAN @Roybot
> 
> @jha what will be the impact mate??? I think this will influence almost all seats in UP as well as in Bihar.




Excellent, my home town  I predict a BJP sweep in Purvanchal (Eastern UP).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> OFFICIAL NOW - MODI FROM VARANASI.............................
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Parul @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Android @HariPrasad @JAT BALWAN @Roybot
> 
> @jha what will be the impact mate??? I think this will influence almost all seats in UP as well as in Bihar.


When is the official announcement coming ? In the middle of the night?


----------



## Roybot

Narendra Modi to contest from Varanasi, say sources : Highlights, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> Excellent, my home town  I predict a BJP sweep in Purvanchal (Eastern UP).



First tell me if there will be any problems in winning Varanasi...............only two things can happen:

1. Either all AAP, SP, BSP, Congress field there candidate.
2. only Kejri fights & rest withdraw there candidate so that there is no split in anti-modi votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> OFFICIAL NOW - MODI FROM VARANASI.............................
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Parul @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Android @HariPrasad @JAT BALWAN @Roybot


Great news indeed.  This will really influence whole of UP and will certainly make difference to BJP's overall tally in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Kejriwal's election plan of 3 "M" is exposed...He had a meeting with his workers after Delhi election to use "M" for cheap publicity....Guess what those 3 M's are??

M - MODI
M - Media
M - Mukesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kurup said:


> Your posts does not prove he has committed any crime .
> 
> He had not been punished by any court and it is 'innocent untill proven guilty' according to Indian judicial system .
> 
> Here is one among many sources which shows his innocence ,
> 
> Yeddy gets clean chit from high court - Financial Express
> 
> You would have understood these things if you had a brain to begin with .



If he can badmouth Vajpayee ji, i don't expect anything better from him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Contrarian said:


> Whenever you answer my post. That is how is BJP is on the offensive against Jihadis in Kerala, please tag me or quote me Nair. Because I am not following this thread completely.
> 
> Thanks.


Bro..

Kasarcode , Kannur , Payyannur etc are the places where Tipu Sultan once invaded ... this region is called malabar ... 

It is a Kerala Karnataka border region... The Jihadi mess created in manglore mysore etc is exported from this region...

This region are strong hold of both IUML (muslim league) and CPM... kannur is the origin of most big CPM leaders ...

historically this region region is famous for conflict between RSS and CPM particularly Kannur and payyanur ...

since last 1 decade this region has got tremendous amount of funding from middle east and wahabi ideology is now well established ,,, 

small jihadi groups like NDF, PFI , etc etc has took root here ... Kasacode is also the hotspot of SIMI activist ... 

these group has now become independent ,,,they normally used to target RSS people ,,, but now they have even started targeting Hindus in CPM...

now the CPM due to its secular credentials wont ever go against Jihadis neither will ever allow its carders to target Jihadis ...

so these CPM people feel betrayed now.... so they have slowly joining RSS but at the same time are the Party members of CPM...

and due to border proximity with karnataka... many Hindutva elements are also crossing over into this region from there... so a perfect spot for the armageddon ...

Recently many BJP dissendent floated a new organization called NAMO Vichar manch... and CPM came in support...

NaMo Vichar Manch Set to Expand Base -The New Indian Express

And both BJP and CPM have mutually visiting each others injured carders who clashed with Jihadis ...

what ever may be the reason many CPM grass root carders are warming up towards RSS and BJP... Social Media may be also one of the reason...



JanjaWeed said:


> why am I left out from your group?


I dont know if u are a Bunt... Nairs are closely related to Bunts of Karnataka...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444894899691728896

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

what abt subramanyam swami no where in the list, i am gr8 fan of him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> I dont know if u are a Bunt... Nairs are closely related to Bunts of Karnataka...



@Nair saab


----------



## jbond197

kurup said:


> Chirag Paswan’s political skills and AAP’s fizzling sizzle - Livemint


I watched his interview and man this guy is really awesome. Must tell you, he will turn out to be a better politician than his dad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

Two quick points - Few Haryana candidates have been declared so no alliance with Chautalas? and @jha Shatrughan Sinha from Patna? I was pretty sure he was not going to be fielded from there given his ati modi stance in the past and also anti incumbency


----------



## kbd-raaf

jiki said:


> what abt subramanyam swami no where in the list, i am gr8 fan of him



He'll be a BJP candidate for the upper house, not a winning candidate imo.

A cabinet minister for sure too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444729001559334912

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dem!god

It's shocking to see Mr Kejriwal is telling so many lies to the people!

watch this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> First tell me if there will be any problems in winning Varanasi...............only two things can happen:
> 
> 1. Either all AAP, SP, BSP, Congress field there candidate.
> 2. only Kejri fights & rest withdraw there candidate so that there is no split in anti-modi votes.



Read Cvoters tweets to understand(he is from varanasi)



*Yashwant Deshmukh* ‏@*cvoter*  1h
Modi from Varanasi. It will impact 40 seats in Proorvanchal/Bhojpur; spread across in two states. Most sensible decision from BJP.


*Yashwant Deshmukh* ‏@*cvoter*  1h
Being a Banarasi; I know that this seat is not New Delhi. Not even Amethi. The result? The runner up; whomsoever; will lose the deposit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444881530725228545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444879819054919680


 @JanjaWeed @Android @jha @arp2041 @jbond197 @onu1886 @Roybot @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @jiki @kbd-raaf @Dem!god

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## jbond197

fiji said:


> LOLZZZ
> 
> bhagoda bajpayee and 13 days stand BJP
> 
> ROFL
> 
> #NamoTard #NaMards



Abay kisnay iski poonch pe per rakh diya!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

jbond197 said:


> Abay kisnay iski poonch pe per rakh diya!!



Akhir Kejriwal ka smarthak hai!  When I stated facts why Atalji had to resigned from PM post in 13 days and asked him to explain why Kejriwal did, he was short on substance and didn't had courage to reply my post!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> First tell me if there will be any problems in winning Varanasi...............only two things can happen:
> 
> 1. Either all AAP, SP, BSP, Congress field there candidate.
> 2. only Kejri fights & rest withdraw there candidate so that there is no split in anti-modi votes.



None whatsoever, he might even register the biggest victory in the history of Indian democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> Forget him buddy, he can't understand the value of Vajpayee Ji..............
> 
> Even during PVN govt. Vajpayee ji (than leader of opposition) was sent to the UN & world was shocked to see him.
> 
> Even the staunch opposer of BJP had a soft heart for Vajpayee.
> 
> It's really unfortunate that he is being name called by a person who can only be tagged as a loser.


Not only Vajpayee, these losers (Ashutosh) even called Lal Bahadur Shatri quitter because he resigned as Railway Minster after a train accident. 

These are mentally bankrupt people or from our so secular minority otherwise I don't see how any sane person can vouch for KanjrOfaLL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Dem!god said:


> It's shocking to see Mr Kejriwal is telling so many lies to the people!
> 
> watch this....



I watched this video in morning! I thought, i'm about to waste 42 + minutes of my life on it, but to my surprise video turned out to good and exposed Kejriwal's lies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> None whatsoever, he might even register the biggest victory in the history of Indian democracy.



which is the biggest till now?


----------



## Dem!god

Parul said:


> I watched this video in morning! I thought, i'm about to waste 42 + minutes of my life on it, but to my surprise video turned out to good and exposed Kejriwal's lies!


lol....
i haven't watched it till now.....
saw it on Fb and posted it.....


----------



## Nair saab

GreenFoe said:


> Read Cvoters tweets to understand(he is from varanasi)
> 
> 
> 
> *Yashwant Deshmukh* ‏@*cvoter*  1h
> Modi from Varanasi. It will impact 40 seats in Proorvanchal/Bhojpur; spread across in two states. Most sensible decision from BJP.
> 
> 
> *Yashwant Deshmukh* ‏@*cvoter*  1h
> Being a Banarasi; I know that this seat is not New Delhi. Not even Amethi. The result? The runner up; whomsoever; will lose the deposit.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444881530725228545
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444879819054919680
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Android @jha @arp2041 @jbond197 @onu1886 @Roybot @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @jiki @kbd-raaf @Dem!god


Modiji will create a Record victory here... BJP karyakarta's would be send in each and every house ... Amit Shah is a pure genius ...

45 seats for BJP in UP...

Kejriwal will not contest against Modiji... Mark my word's...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Dem!god said:


> lol....
> i haven't watched it till now.....
> saw it on Fb and posted it.....



I did watched it. I didn't post it as it's too lengthy and INDIATV is a scrap news channel, this what everyone says!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@Roybot here it is.....................

Largest Margin of Victory/ Defeat

largest being close to 6 lkhs, last time MM joshi won with only 17k


----------



## Armstrong

Parul said:


> I watched this video in morning! I thought, i'm about to waste 42 + minutes of my life on it, but to my surprise video turned out to good and exposed Kejriwal's lies!


 
Wasting 42 minutes of your life ? Betaaa tumhariii Life haiii abhiii kitniiii keh yeh buddhooon waleiii remarks karooo ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab


Ur a Bunt right???


----------



## Dem!god

Parul said:


> I did watched it. I didn't post it as it's too lengthy and INDIATV is a scrap news channel, this what everyone says!


yes india Tv is not that credible..but rajat sharma is good news anchor and a credible one.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Nair saab said:


> Modiji will create a Record victory here... BJP karyakarta's would be send in each and every house ... Amit Shah is a pure genius ...
> 
> 45 seats for BJP in UP...
> 
> *Kejriwal will not contest against Modiji... Mark my word's*...



I am thinking if he will even fight from UP/Bihar now.......................

also, was thinking about a new dialogue from him......................

"Dosto, yeh BJP waley Modi sey mil chukey hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blood

Nair saab said:


> Modiji will create a Record victory here... BJP karyakarta's would be send in each and every house ... Amit Shah is a pure genius ...
> 
> 45 seats for BJP in UP...
> 
> Kejriwal will not contest against Modiji... Mark my word's...



there is no doubt amit shah is a very good strategist , i want this guy to be our home minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> Wasting 42 minutes of your life ? Betaaa tumhariii Life haiii abhiii kitniiii keh yeh buddhooon waleiii remarks karooo ?



Watching INDIATV is wastage of time. This is what everyone tells me. In those 42 minutes, one can listen to 10 songs of Keith Urban!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

This will sureshot ensure most of the grassroot cadres of BJP in eastern UP and Western Bihar will be highly charged up and the campaigning will get a positive momentum after it seemed stalled for a while.

I am predicting 45-48 seats for BJP from UP and 23-25 from Bihar. (LJP-3)

NDA 76/120 from these two states. Not too bad, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Nair saab said:


> Modiji will create a Record victory here... BJP karyakarta's would be send in each and every house ... Amit Shah is a pure genius ...
> 
> 45 seats for BJP in UP...
> 
> Kejriwal will not contest against Modiji... Mark my word's...



I want him to contest, as I want to see him getting decimated by NaMo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Parul said:


> Watching INDIATV is wastage of time. This is what everyone tells me. In those 42 minutes, one can listen to 10 songs of Keith Urban!


 
But Keith Urban sings in English !  

Abhii aaap kooo Punjabi sahiii aatiii nahin tou English kahan se aiiigiiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> But Keith Urban sings in English !
> 
> Abhii aaap kooo Punjabi sahiii aatiii nahin tou English kahan se aiiigiiii !



I've recorded his songs and put them on my Youtube Channel!  He is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab


Ur a Bunt right??? 


arp2041 said:


> I am thinking if he will even fight from UP/Bihar now.......................
> 
> also, was thinking about a new dialogue from him......................
> 
> "Dosto, yeh BJP waley Modi sey mil chukey hai"


The reason would be easy ...

Arvind Kejriwal:
Dosto dekho ye Modi, Humse itna dargaye haii ki 2 seat se lad rahe haii... Aur ye dono seat par Modi nahi lad rahe ye dono seato par to Ambani laad rahe haii...

Main aap Media wallo ke madyam se kehna chata hoon ... Modiji aap main himmat haii to Naai Dilli seat se ladke dekhvoo... waise media walo aap bhi bikke hua hoo...

Media: Kranti Kari, Bhaut Krantikari...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444894676638650368

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Armstrong

Parul said:


> I've recorded his songs and put them on my Youtube Channel!  He is


 
Oh Good !  

I'm not much of a Music Person myself; partly because songs these days are usually without a soul & the lyrics look as if they've been written by piecing together rhyming words !  

I like the Music of Older Days - John Lennon, Louis Armstrong, Kishore, Ahmed Rushdi etc. !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Ur a Bunt right???


----------



## GreenFoe

Aap people screaming at khujli to not contest and strengthen party HAHAHHAA


----------



## Nair saab

blood said:


> there is no doubt amit shah is a very good strategist , i want this guy to be our home minister.


No... I want this guy to remain in UP ... and make a permanent base of BJP in UP .. along with that give him responsibility of west Bengal , Assam and Haryana...

5 years down the line make him the BJP president ... He would be the best President BJP had ever had...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> Oh Good !
> 
> I'm not much of a Music Person myself; partly because songs these days are usually without a soul & the lyrics look as if they've been written by piecing together rhyming words !
> 
> I like the Music of Older Days - John Lennon, Louis Armstrong, Kishore, Ahmed Rushdi etc. !



Even I don't listen to contemporary music, I prefer music from 60, 70, 80's (Rod stewart, Def Leppard, Led zeppelin, Queen, Ronan Keating, some Russian bands and singers), but he is exception. 

PS: Quote me in a chit chat thread, if you wish to discuss it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444894676638650368


btw.. what you guys reckon? Will Kiran Kher stand a chance against mighty Bansal? @chak de INDIA @Parul @Nair saab @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Now Modi should change his campaign theme from Chai to Paan pe Charcha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


>


I have heard many Bunts take membership in NSS and there are many active NSS karayogams in Karnataka... is it right??? 

Bunts claim they belong to same blood line of Nairs of Kerala...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

JanjaWeed said:


> btw.. what you guys reckon? Will Kiran Kher stand a chance against mighty Bansal? @chak de INDIA @Parul @Nair saab @arp2041


i think it would be a lose to the people of chandigarh if they choose a dog like bhansal over a patriot like bedi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

I want to know if Kujliwal is going to put his money where his mouth is & contest from Varanasi? or maybe he might come with a new slogan... Modi is scarred to fight with my & that's why he is fighting from Gujarat too! So predictable this Krazywal is..

@arp2041 @Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

A friend(actually a relative) called me on phone just now from Varanasi. He is saying that Its like Diwali in Varanasi right now. People are very excited there and generally at 12 o clock its all silent but today people are at roads celebrating all over the city!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

Om NaMo Shivay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> btw.. what you guys reckon? Will Kiran Kher stand a chance against mighty Bansal? @chak de INDIA @Parul @Nair saab @arp2041



She can pull off the surprise! BJP was considering giving ticket to her since January and she also campaigned for BJP during municipal corporation elections in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> I want to know if Kujliwal is going to put his money where his mouth is & contest from Varanasi? or maybe he might come with a new slogan... Modi is scarred to fight with my & that's why he is fighting from Gujarat too! So predictable this Krazywal is..
> 
> @arp2041 @Nair saab


Paltu jald hi Palti maar dega. Lols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> btw.. what you guys reckon? Will Kiran Kher stand a chance against mighty Bansal? @chak de INDIA @Parul @Nair saab @arp2041


Nothing is fixed yet... Heard news that she is reluctant to fight against AAP in AAP strong hold areas...

Chandigadh is a good seat for her... as she herself is a Punjabi... 

But I want her to fight against AAP in Delhi... that would benefit BJP more...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> She can pull up the surprise! BJP was considering giving ticket to her since January and she also campaigned for the BJP during the municipal corporation elections in 2011.



It is related to anti corruption agenda!

People of delhi region are in favor of anti corruption and the voting pattern is also in favor of that issue. Kiran Bedi has a positive image when it comes to anti corruption agenda. Reason why Kiran Bedi is given Ticket in that region.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Nothing is fixed yet... Heard news that she is reluctant to fight against AAP in AAP strong hold areas...
> 
> Chandigadh is a good seat for her... as she herself is a Punjabi...
> 
> But I want her to fight against AAP in Delhi... that would benefit BJP more...


@Nair saab i think you are confusing Bedi to Kher. It's confirmed.. Kiran Kher is BJP's candidate from Chandigarh. Don't think Kiran Bedi is going to fight elections..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444910605661507584

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> I want to know if Kujliwal is going to put his money where his mouth is & contest from Varanasi? or maybe he might come with a new slogan... Modi is scarred to fight with my & that's why he is fighting from Gujarat too! So predictable this Krazywal is..
> 
> @arp2041 @Nair saab



Yaar I know, even if he fights from Varanasi, he will even lose his deposit.

But, i think it will be better if he don't fight, b'coz he would try to bring Modi to his level (you know what his level his) & would try to dent the image of Modi.

It's like a fight between Taliban & US, you can't win in a head-on fight, rather Gorilla tactics can scare/annoy/tense the enemy.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444913836638752768

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Dem!god said:


> It's shocking to see Mr Kejriwal is telling so many lies to the people!
> 
> watch this....



Rajat Sharma ne AAP ki lita ke Maari . . krantikari . . bohot Krantikari

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> I want him to contest, as I want to see him getting decimated by NaMo!



The problem is Kejri has nothing to lose while Modi has everything to lose...............

Kejri will surely indulge in cheap gorilla tactics..............

If he run from Varanasi, start preparing for news all over related to Kejri in Varanasi (he will gado a tamboo there )...........

Take 1: He will attack his own convoy & say Modi/BJP did it.
Take 2: Everything, even the sunset in Varanasi will be blamed on Modi.........

etc.

@JanjaWeed @Roybot @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @Indischer ......................

Can you pls bookmark my post for future reference

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab i think you are confusing Bedi to Kher. It's confirmed.. Kiran Kher is BJP's candidate from Chandigarh. Don't think Kiran Bedi is going to fight elections..


Oops my bad... i thought it was Bedi .. hmm... Kiran Kher ... dont know much about her ... just know that she is Hardcore Sikhni ... Aunty ji tussi great hoo... Jeet deelaa doo is baar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444917801812119552

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Parul @jha @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Nair saab @Jason bourne
> 
> Godd news guys .TRS has refused to ally with Cong for Lok sabha or Vidhan sabha election.
> CNN -IBN is reporting.
> Congress is so screwed now




This was bound to happen. A CM of a new state has to be friendly with Center as a lot depends on the funds released by Delhi. TRS is also said to be a little right leaning politician. Will be very interesting to see how he takes on Congress.

BJP and RSS should target this state with double enthusiasm. Shakhas need to be opened. Let the word spread that Saffron has arrived.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

arp2041 said:


> The problem is Kejri has nothing to lose while Modi has everything to lose...............
> 
> Kejri will surely indulge in cheap gorilla tactics..............
> 
> If he run from Varanasi, start preparing for news all over related to Kejri in Varanasi (he will gado a tamboo there )...........
> 
> Take 1: He will attack his own convoy & say Modi/BJP did it.
> Take 2: Everything, even the sunset in Varanasi will be blamed on Modi.........
> 
> etc.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @Indischer ......................
> 
> Can you pls bookmark my post for future reference


Let me tell u bro... for 12 years Media targetted Modi... all the journalist of India ... even with in his party men .. But not for once he open his mouth and say a word against any of them... do u think this kejri can do anything worse then that and make Modiji open his mouth...

Kejri is a Character less Worse ... everyone know that... Modi will never open his mouth against this pole dancer and his party ...

Till the end of the elction Modiji will never say a word against keji... even if he strips in front of Modiji's car... 

Dont underestimate Modiji in silence ... if once maun Modiji to Manmohan singh ka bhi baap banjata haii...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

BACK TO WORK........................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> OFFICIAL NOW - MODI FROM VARANASI.............................
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Parul @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Android @HariPrasad @JAT BALWAN @Roybot
> 
> @jha what will be the impact mate??? I think this will influence almost all seats in UP as well as in Bihar.



Modi contesting from Varanasi will have a huge impact on the seats fro Purvanchal and whole Bhojpuri-Maithili-Angika speaking region. i.e. around 70 seats. 

BJP walas have set a target of 80/120 from UP-Bihar. Impossible ..? No.. Difficult ..? Yes..

60-65 seems very much possible.


----------



## arp2041

THAT ONE RARE MOMENT WHEN BATMAN REMOVED HIS MASK FOR THE WORLD TO SEE HIS REAL FACE...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Two quick points - Few Haryana candidates have been declared so no alliance with Chautalas? and @jha Shatrughan Sinha from Patna? I was pretty sure he was not going to be fielded from there given his ati modi stance in the past and also anti incumbency



Yes.. Very bad decision by BJP . Shatrughan Sinha is a loosing candidate. If he wins, it will be purely because of Modi. Such risks could have been avoided. Another bad step is not giving Begusarai to Giriraj Singh. Someone from Bihar BJP is hell bent on screwing the party from inside.



kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444917801812119552



Nah... Ms. Lekhi has to fight very hard. This is one of the tough seats. Same is the case with Manoj Tiwary. I dont think he deserved this seat. A better and more firebrand candidate was needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> First tell me if there will be any problems in winning Varanasi...............only two things can happen:
> 
> 1. Either all AAP, SP, BSP, Congress field there candidate.
> 2. only Kejri fights & rest withdraw there candidate so that there is no split in anti-modi votes.



No matter which combination of the two Sonia fields there, Modi will be winner by unimaginable margin. For numbers sake, Hindus makes 84% of population and Muslims 16%.. Even Muslims are backing Modi. Congress is deeply unpopular, SP/BSP have never won this seat. AAP even with Kejriwal will mostly cut Congress/SP/BSP vote..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> Read Cvoters tweets to understand(he is from varanasi)
> 
> 
> 
> *Yashwant Deshmukh* ‏@*cvoter*  1h
> Modi from Varanasi. It will impact 40 seats in Proorvanchal/Bhojpur; spread across in two states. Most sensible decision from BJP.
> 
> 
> *Yashwant Deshmukh* ‏@*cvoter*  1h
> Being a Banarasi; I know that this seat is not New Delhi. Not even Amethi. The result? The runner up; whomsoever; will lose the deposit.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444881530725228545
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444879819054919680
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Android @jha @arp2041 @jbond197 @onu1886 @Roybot @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @jiki @kbd-raaf @Dem!god



Early Diwali in Varanasi. But fight not so easy. Whole opposition will gang up against Modi. BJP should ensure that BSP must announce its candidate from here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444898958540689408

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

blood said:


> there is no doubt amit shah is a very good strategist , i want this guy to be our home minister.


Sad but that will be extremely difficult if not impossible. To much resistance even within BJP and we are talking about NDA with new allies who will join NDA post elections!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444917801812119552



Ajay Maken is from my Constituency. He has clean image and good rapport among people. Most probably, he is going to win!


----------



## Android

Meanwhile this guy will be contesting on Samajwadi Party ticket from my constituency

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Ajay Maken is from my Constituency. He has clean image and good rapport among people. Most probably, he is going to win!



Convince people in your constituency like this.................

"Yes, He may be clean, but what his win will lead to -------------------------> Rahul baba for PM???" NEVER.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444906390675800066

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> The problem is Kejri has nothing to lose while Modi has everything to lose...............
> 
> Kejri will surely indulge in cheap gorilla tactics..............
> 
> If he run from Varanasi, start preparing for news all over related to Kejri in Varanasi (he will gado a tamboo there )...........
> 
> Take 1: He will attack his own convoy & say Modi/BJP did it.
> Take 2: Everything, even the sunset in Varanasi will be blamed on Modi.........
> 
> etc.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @Indischer ......................
> 
> Can you pls bookmark my post for future reference



Varanasi is BJP's strong hold and kejriwal can play dirty tricks under his sleeve but result would remain same i.e. Kejriwal Decimated! 

You can bookmark my post for future reference!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

If Kejriwal really stood against corruption, he should've contested from either Amethi or Rae Bareli.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Parul said:


> Ajay Maken is from my Constituency. He has clean image and good rapport among people. Most probably, he is going to win!


Um I wish if he loses. But I guess M Lekhi is strong candidate too especially after 2 sikularists(makan and Khetan) are contesting so may be sikular votes will be divided. Just my guess though I have no Idea about Delhi's situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444837587237502976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444888736661118976

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Let me tell u bro... for 12 years Media targetted Modi... all the journalist of India ... even with in his party men .. But not for once he open his mouth and say a word against any of them... do u think this kejri can do anything worse then that and make Modiji open his mouth...
> 
> Kejri is a Character less Worse ... everyone know that... Modi will never open his mouth against this pole dancer and his party ...
> 
> Till the end of the elction Modiji will never say a word against keji... even if he strips in front of Modiji's car...
> 
> Dont underestimate Modiji in silence ... if once maun Modiji to Manmohan singh ka bhi baap banjata haii...


oh yes... @Nair saab is back to his former self!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444892959712894977

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444922178296119296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


>


 That's seriously funny!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444848365809827840
What is TDK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

kaykay said:


> Um I wish if he loses. But I guess M Lekhi is strong candidate too especially after 2 sikularists(makan and Khetan) are contesting so may be sikular votes will be divided. Just my guess though I have no Idea about Delhi's situation.



Ajay Maken has done lot of good things in our constituency. Apparently, winning New Delhi seat would be like eating piece of cake for him. Anyway, i'm still going to vote for M Lekhi and try and encourage more people to vote for her. I wish i'm proven wrong and she wins from my Constituency!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

mukhtar anasari may fight against modi from varanasi 11158369

Modi's victory just became easier.. 



JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444848365809827840
> What is TDK?



Sonia Gandhi if I am not wrong..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Sonia Gandhi if I am not wrong..



Ah... exposing at the right time. That's going to be fun indeed...


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> *BJP’s 3rd List Analysis*
> March 15, 2014 by Dr Praveen Patil Leave a comment
> 
> 
> @Parul @jha @arp2041 @JanjaWeed



Pretty decent and accurate analysis.

Dumka seems to be a worrying sign for BJP. Marandi has announced himself as candidate and will take on Shoren. Both come from same background and are bitter rivals. BJP can score this seat if Non-tribal votes consolidate behind it and Modi is able to make a dent in tribal votes in his next rally there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> mukhtar anasari may fight against modi from varanasi 11158369
> 
> Modi's victory just became easier..
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Gandhi if I am not wrong..


Yes Sonia Gaandhi urf Tadaka urf TDK.. 

Subramanian Swamy's twitter abbreviations | TDK , VK , Buddhu , CRT, PT , etc.,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444963367522807809

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Pakistan’s mysterious love for Indian anti-corruption crusaders
AFGHANISTAN TIMES


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marxist said:


> Pakistan’s mysterious love for Indian anti-corruption crusaders
> AFGHANISTAN TIMES



One thing is to notice in this article that Swamy did a lot more than AK could do to expose the Corrupts. . but he is not given that much of Credit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blood

Android said:


> Meanwhile this guy will be contesting on Samajwadi Party ticket from my constituency








this guy on congress ticket 
ho gaya bharat nirman , thank you upa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

blood said:


> this guy on congress ticket
> ho gaya bharat nirman , thank you upa



BJP se Manoj Tiwari ladega I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

arp2041 said:


> THAT ONE RARE MOMENT WHEN BATMAN REMOVED HIS MASK FOR THE WORLD TO SEE HIS REAL FACE...........................




abey... kyon maa ch@d raha hai iss bechare masoom paltu ki.. 

ha ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

chak de INDIA said:


> One thing is to notice in this article that Swamy did a lot more than AK could do to expose the Corrupts. . but he is not given that much of Credit



Lot more is a misnomer, Dr. Swamy did everything, AK did nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Manvantaratruti said:


> Lot more is a misnomer, Dr. Swamy did everything, AK did nothing.



He did the Dharnas . . . don't take the credit away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Kejirival is behaving like Frankenstein monster i.e. going after its creator(media)


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Android said:


> Kejirival is behaving Frankenstein monster i.e. going after its creator(media)



This was his last shot for fame . . . even he knows he lost the battle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fawkes

Android said:


> Meanwhile this guy will be contesting on Samajwadi Party ticket from my constituency


This guy tweets vote for modi on almost all tweets by namo.


----------



## Roybot

Interesting times ahead, looks like North Eastern regional parties are getting ready to back Modi 

BJP is communal, what about Congress?: Nagaland CM Neiphiu Rio - The Economic Times

SHILLONG: Nagaland Chief Minister Neiphiu Rio today wondered if the BJP is called communal, how can Congress be different as it is also "giving undue protection to certain communities".

"The BJP has been termed as communal. Then what about the Congress? They are also giving undue protection to certain communities which is also communal act," Rio told reporters here.

"*If BJP is communal, the Congress is also communal because they are doing the same thing while trying to shield certain community," he said. Rio, also the Convenor of the North East Regional Parties Front (NERPF), an all regional front which became united ahead of the Lok Sabha elections, arrived here to attend a general council of the United Democratic Party (UDP). *

*Elaborating issues related to 2002 Gujarat riots and the 1984 killing of Sikhs in Delhi, Rio alleged that the Congress is communal. "In Gurajat, Hindus died, Muslim died, members of public died, police died but in Delhi except the Sikhs nobody died. Not even a single police was injured because they were not out to protect. So the difference of the two is very clear," he said. *

Stating that in a complex country like India, nobody is clean and nobody has the moral authority to point fingers at the other, he said, "No party should run the country by protecting their organisations above national interest."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

*48 campaign requests from BJP, none from Congress*

NEW DELHI: It seems that BJP is the only party that is seriously campaigning in the capital. The Delhi Chief Electoral Officer has received only 48 applications for campaigns and publicity material, all of which have come from BJP. 

Neeraj Bharati, additional CEO, explained that only parties registered in Delhi and wanting to publish or release campaign material in Hindi or English have to apply to the office and would be granted certificates. "They can also use this permission for regional language publicity material if it is a literal translation of the Hindi or English material. Both Congress and BJP are registered in Delhi while AAP has registered in Kaushambi and will have to take permission from the Uttar Pradesh commission," he said. 

The 48 applications pertain to not just social media campaigns but print and radio advertisements and also 'chai pe charcha'. 

Congress, which held rallies and pol khol meetings before the model code of conduct came into force, has not applied for permission for any form of campaigning. Senior party members said they would do so only after their candidates were declared. 

AAP members said they too have not applied for permission for publicity and campaigns till now but are likely to do so in the next day or so. "Things have been a little delayed but we will be applying for certain audiovisual campaigns and permission for locations to hold meetings on Sunday," said Dilip Pandey, senior AAP member.
*
48 campaign requests from BJP, none from Congress - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doublemaster

Tridibans said:


> Many reasons:
> 
> 1) Most Hindus that were to come had already come in 1971 war/ Naokhali genoside etc.
> 2) Many BD Hindus that DO come anyway have family members here and mix within the population (Even though its illegal and should be stopped) and many leftover BD hindus are quite affluent hence don't really want to relinquish their assets in BD and come to India.
> 3) Simple really, BD is a Muslim majority country, and most immigrants will be illegal muslims.
> 
> Anyway, the point I tried to make was that these illegals(whether muslims/ Hindus) are a vote bank and they take away jobs of resident locals. This should be stopped otherwise another Assam will happen in the border areas of WB pretty soon.



Can we get voter list data, which will prove % increase in muslim voters? I think this is the best way to prove.


----------



## Android

Digvijay Singh suspects RSS hand in disappearance of MH370

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> *48 campaign requests from BJP, none from Congress*
> 
> NEW DELHI: It seems that BJP is the only party that is seriously campaigning in the capital. The Delhi Chief Electoral Officer has received only 48 applications for campaigns and publicity material, all of which have come from BJP.
> 
> Neeraj Bharati, additional CEO, explained that only parties registered in Delhi and wanting to publish or release campaign material in Hindi or English have to apply to the office and would be granted certificates. "They can also use this permission for regional language publicity material if it is a literal translation of the Hindi or English material. Both Congress and BJP are registered in Delhi while AAP has registered in Kaushambi and will have to take permission from the Uttar Pradesh commission," he said.
> 
> The 48 applications pertain to not just social media campaigns but print and radio advertisements and also 'chai pe charcha'.
> 
> Congress, which held rallies and pol khol meetings before the model code of conduct came into force, has not applied for permission for any form of campaigning. Senior party members said they would do so only after their candidates were declared.
> 
> AAP members said they too have not applied for permission for publicity and campaigns till now but are likely to do so in the next day or so. "Things have been a little delayed but we will be applying for certain audiovisual campaigns and permission for locations to hold meetings on Sunday," said Dilip Pandey, senior AAP member.
> *48 campaign requests from BJP, none from Congress - The Times of India*


Either Congress has given up or they are too complacent. Kahi question paper leak toh nahi hua exam ke pehle? EVM ke sath koi gadbad toh nahi kar rahe hai yeh log?


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Either Congress has given up or they are too complacent. Kahi question paper leak toh nahi hua exam ke pehle? EVM ke sath koi gadbad toh nahi kar rahe hai yeh log?



bhai, iss bar agar congress ko 100 sey jyada seat mil gyi toh log sadko pey a jayenge.........yeh baat Congress ko bhi pata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> bhai, iss bar agar congress ko 100 sey jyada seat mil gyi toh log sadko pey a jayenge.........yeh baat Congress ko bhi pata hai



But Pappu thinks that Congress is going to get 200+ seats 

Congress to get 200-plus Lok Sabha seats: Rahul Gandhi - The Economic Times


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> But Pappu thinks that Congress is going to get 200+ seats
> 
> Congress to get 200-plus Lok Sabha seats: Rahul Gandhi - The Economic Times



even google hangout stopped to function when Pappu said that Congress will get 200+ 

Look what Mr. PC Chako has to say.......................

Narendra Modi not in favour of Congress: PC Chacko - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Android said:


> Digvijay Singh suspects RSS hand in disappearance of MH370




And I suspect RSS hand in disappearance of Digvijay singh's Brain...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Either Congress has given up or they are too complacent. Kahi question paper leak toh nahi hua exam ke pehle? EVM ke sath koi gadbad toh nahi kar rahe hai yeh log?



Apparently, White Flag from Congress! Kuch bhi kar lay, Modi will become PM

I&B minister Manish Tewari hospitalized for heart ailment - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> But Pappu thinks that Congress is going to get 200+ seats
> 
> Congress to get 200-plus Lok Sabha seats: Rahul Gandhi - The Economic Times



Pappu's wet dream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

BJP workers are fighting over ticket in Rohtak and Deoria!


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> BJP workers are fighting over ticket in Rohtak and Deoria!



Yaar they know that chances of winning are very high..............

behti ganga mey sab hath dhona chahtey hai.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Yaar they know that chances of winning are very high..............
> 
> behti ganga mey sab hath dhona chahtey hai.........



Right before Delhi elections rift between Delhi BJP leaders was out in open. Same is happening in General Elections. This can backfire, as it's negative publicity for BJP. Ashutosh was greeted with eggs in his constituency, but media channels didn't highlight it. However, media is going to make it headlines. Why can't we stay united, when things are in our favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Parul quick NDTV

Congress workers todh-fod there own karyalay in Chattisgarh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @Parul quick NDTV
> 
> Congress workers todh-fod there own karyalay in Chattisgarh



No offense, they can go to hell, I don't give hoot about it. I don't expect such things from BJP, differences should be sorted out in a close room not in public. All of us should stand together and focus on noble cause - NaMo for PM. PERIOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> No offense, they can go to hell, I don't give hoot about it. I don't expect such things from BJP, differences should be sorted out in a close room not in public. All of us should stand together and focus on noble cause - NaMo for PM. PERIOD.



Things will be sorted out in some time.

No force can stop Modi now 

Infact Congress has even tacitly expected there defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Parul said:


> Right before Delhi elections to rift between Delhi BJP leaders was out in open. Same is happening in General Elections. This can backfire, as it's negative publicity for BJP. Ashutosh was greeted with eggs in his constituency, but media channels didn't highlight it. However, media is going to make it headlines. Why can't we stay united, when things are in our favour.


That's the problem with Hindus.Muslims are all united against modi and BJP while we can never unite against or for anybody ,can only fight amongst ourselves . If BJP loses we have no one to blame but us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Some one took Holi seriously and used on political leaders it seems by throwing eggs ......


----------



## The_Showstopper

onu1886 said:


> What good work can you please elaborate? Remember announcing subsidies is the easiest thing a political party can do.



What the AAP government achieved in 49 days - The Economic Times

*What the AAP government achieved in 49 days*
By IANS | 14 Feb, 2014, 09.41PM IST







The curtains came down on Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government in Delhi Friday after it failed to table the Jan Lokpal bill in the assembly.

NEW DELHI: The curtains came down on Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government in Delhi Friday after it failed to table the Jan Lokpal bill in the assembly, ending 49 days of rule. The following are the achievements of the short-lived government:

*Free supply of 667 litres of water* daily for households with metered connections.

*Fifty percent subsidy in electricity bills for households which consume up to 400 units of power a month*.

*No red or blue beacons on official cars, bringing an end to 'VIP culture' *

*All government schools surveyed for infrastructure deficiency and given Rs.1 lakh each for immediate repairs.*

Some 24,000 people exempted from paying 50 percent of their power bills during the period they took part in an AAP campaign against inflated electricity bills.

*Launched anti-corruption and nursery admission helplines. 
*
*New permits given to 5,500 autos*. 

*Ordered audit of Delhi's three power distribution companies.*

*Probe by a Special Investigation Team into the 1984 anti- Sikh riots *

*Setting up of 58 temporary shelters for the homeless*

Registered first information reports (FIR) against former Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit in irregularities in the preparations for the 2010 Commonwealth Games and Petroleum Minister Veerappa Moily, former minister Murli Deora and Reliance Industries chairman Mukesh Ambani for allegedly colluding to inflate natural gas prices and raising power bills.

Ordered audit of Delhi's three power distribution companies.

Finally, it was the opposition not allowing the tabling of the Jan Lokpal bill, one of the AAP's major poll promises, in the Delhi assembly Friday that led to Kejriwal quitting the position he had assumed Dec 28, 2013.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> BJP workers are fighting over ticket in Rohtak and Deoria!



wow.. what a contrast? you have congressis shying away from contesting... & a beeline within BJP ranks to contest polls!


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> What the AAP government achieved in 49 days - The Economic Times
> 
> *What the AAP government achieved in 49 days*
> By IANS | 14 Feb, 2014, 09.41PM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curtains came down on Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government in Delhi Friday after it failed to table the Jan Lokpal bill in the assembly.
> 
> NEW DELHI: The curtains came down on Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government in Delhi Friday after it failed to table the Jan Lokpal bill in the assembly, ending 49 days of rule. The following are the achievements of the short-lived government:
> 
> *Free supply of 667 litres of water* daily for households with metered connections.
> 
> *Fifty percent subsidy in electricity bills for households which consume up to 400 units of power a month*.
> 
> *No red or blue beacons on official cars, bringing an end to 'VIP culture' *
> 
> *All government schools surveyed for infrastructure deficiency and given Rs.1 lakh each for immediate repairs.*
> 
> Some 24,000 people exempted from paying 50 percent of their power bills during the period they took part in an AAP campaign against inflated electricity bills.
> 
> *Launched anti-corruption and nursery admission helplines.
> *
> *New permits given to 5,500 autos*.
> 
> *Ordered audit of Delhi's three power distribution companies.*
> 
> *Probe by a Special Investigation Team into the 1984 anti- Sikh riots *
> 
> *Setting up of 58 temporary shelters for the homeless*
> 
> Registered first information reports (FIR) against former Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit in irregularities in the preparations for the 2010 Commonwealth Games and Petroleum Minister Veerappa Moily, former minister Murli Deora and Reliance Industries chairman Mukesh Ambani for allegedly colluding to inflate natural gas prices and raising power bills.
> 
> Ordered audit of Delhi's three power distribution companies.
> 
> *Finally, it was the opposition not allowing the tabling of the Jan Lokpal bill, one of the AAP's major poll promises, in the Delhi assembly Friday that led to Kejriwal quitting the position he had assumed Dec 28, 2013*.



Mate, I don't have problem with you supporting AAP, but are you so blind in the support that you are simply quoting what exactly the AAP party said while resigning???

Opposition party din't oppose tabling of Lokpal bill rather than the unconstitutional conduct on part of AAP, not just Congress & BJP, even JDU & Independents (who were supporting AAP) voted against it. Don't you think they were just looking for a escape route?? 

As for what they did in 49 days, no govt. can be judge in just 49 days, since it's too less a time & giving freebies is the EASIEST thing one can do, it's financial effects are seen afterwards.

Looking forward for your logical response.

Thanks


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> means????
> 
> AK got the mandate for 5 years with Congress' support.
> 
> He just wanted an escape route.
> 
> He was resorting to unconstitutional means which was completely wrong on his part.
> 
> The constitution clearly says that if he wanted to pass the Lokpal bill he just had to get the assent from LG, instead he directly tabled the bill in the assembly, which was clearly wrong.
> 
> Why did he did that?? b'coz he wanted a route which can make him a SHAHEED in public eye.
> 
> If he really wanted good of public he would have sticked to delhi & don't look out for escape route.
> 
> & can you tell me what work he did in 49 days that was exceptionally good??
> 
> Oh I forgot, he openly said that we have cancelled the electricity bills of the people who supported AAP, & let assume I, who is a good Indian citizen, but vote for BJP will be treated as second class citizen since i din't supported him?? Is it DEMOCRACY???



Mandate was given to BJP(Being the single largest party) but it ran away from its responsibility and is still doing it and you are blaming AAP.

What was unconstitutional about Swaraj Bill?

Right so you wanted AAP government to continue toothless with paralysed decision-making and then you would be same person to blame AAP for not doing much as promised. AAP just showed that they are not here for power and position. And you and me very well know how MLA, MP's are traded just to come to power and cling to it.

For AAP's achievements please check my previous post.

He promised to give subsidy on the electricity bills of those who defaulted protesting against the system which he kept when he came to power. Didn't he give other subsidies and facilities to all residents of Delhi irrespective of who they voted for, So where were you treated a second class citizen? And what do you think, only 24,000 people voted for AAP hence so they were rewarded and treated as "first" class citizen.

Source: From AAP, a big reward for those who defaulted on electricity bills | NDTV.com


----------



## arp2041

Congress is in power for last 10 years & leading the most corrupt govt. ever of Independent India & this man is getting obsessed with Modi???

AAP to release videos of Gujarat farmers to ‘expose’ Narendra Modi - The Economic Times

If you are against both BJP & Congress than why i don't hear anything against Congress which was actually at the helm of all things for last 10 years???


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Mate, I don't have problem with you supporting AAP, but are you so blind in the support that you are simply quoting what exactly the AAP party said while resigning???
> 
> Opposition party din't oppose tabling of Lokpal bill rather than the unconstitutional conduct on part of AAP, not just Congress & BJP, even JDU & Independents (who were supporting AAP) voted against it. Don't you think they were just looking for a escape route??
> 
> As for what they did in 49 days, no govt. can be judge in just 49 days, since it's too less a time & giving freebies is the EASIEST thing one can do, it's financial effects are seen afterwards.
> 
> Looking forward for your logical response.
> 
> Thanks



I have to disagree with you over your statement that I am a blind follower of AAP. I reason things before accepting it and AAP is one of them. Didn't you notice how all parties at the slightest chance targeted AAP, so had AAP not introduced Lokpal bill, they would have been targeted again for not doing much.

I again ask what was AAP's unconstitutional conduct?

I haven't just posted about freebies but also other things done by AAP and yes 49 days are too less to judge but weren't people being judgemental and cynical about AAP's every move. But you can compare their work with other governments that were formed at the same time.


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> I have to disagree with you over your statement that I am a blind follower of AAP. I reason things before accepting it and AAP is one of them. Didn't you notice how all parties at the slightest chance targeted AAP, so had AAP not introduced Lokpal bill, they would have been targeted again for not doing much.
> 
> *I again ask what was AAP's unconstitutional conduct?*
> 
> I haven't just posted about freebies but also other things done by AAP and yes 49 days are too less to judge but weren't people being judgemental and cynical about AAP's every move. But you can compare their work with other governments that were formed at the same time.



Check for yourself, I think you trust atleast a constitutional expert & esp. The Hindu:

‘Delhi Lokpal Bill unconstitutional without Centre’s approval’ - The Hindu

He din't even send the bill to LG for approval & directly tabled it. & when asked why? he said LG would have never approved it (He knows everything in advance).


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

What the HELL is this So called SECULAR FORCES --------------------------> 

Secular forces strong enough to prevent Narendra Modi winning from Varanasi: Lalu Prasad Yadav | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

If Lalu & Rahul should come to power only because they are SICULAR than I think whole of India deserve to become Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> What the HELL is this So called SECULAR FORCES -------------------------->
> 
> Secular forces strong enough to prevent Narendra Modi winning from Varanasi: Lalu Prasad Yadav | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> If Lalu & Rahul should come to power only because they are SICULAR than I think whole of India deserve to become Bihar.



Bujhne se pehle mombatti thoda fadfadaati hai . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Breaking news... Kujliwal to contest against Modi from Varanasi. @arp2041 @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @jbond197 @CorporateAffairs @jha what say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> Bujhne se pehle mombatti thoda fadfadaati hai . . .



Buddy, if by anychance Congress again came to power, even through third front route than i have no other option but to agree with Mr. Katju.....................

90 percent of Indians are idiots: Justice Markandey Katju | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> What the HELL is this So called SECULAR FORCES -------------------------->
> 
> Secular forces strong enough to prevent Narendra Modi winning from Varanasi: Lalu Prasad Yadav | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> If Lalu & Rahul should come to power only because they are SICULAR than I think whole of India deserve to become Bihar.



Mere jaise secular logon ke naam kharab karte phirte hain aise Neta-gan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Breaking news... Kujliwal to contest against Modi from Varanasi. @arp2041 @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @jbond197 @CorporateAffairs @jha what say?



Same as above. . . Aakhiri din chal rahe hain kaka ke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> What the HELL is this So called SECULAR FORCES -------------------------->
> 
> Secular forces strong enough to prevent Narendra Modi winning from Varanasi: Lalu Prasad Yadav | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> If Lalu & Rahul should come to power only because they are SICULAR than I think whole of India deserve to become Bihar.


Laloo & Congress deserve each other. Ek dusre ke asoon ponchne mai Kaam ayenge after elections.


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> Mere jaise secular logon ke naam kharab karte phirte hain aise Neta-gan.



Bhai, this is the election that we have to give a muh-tod jawab tu these idiots, it's not the era of communalism vs. Secularism anymore but DEVELOPMENT, DEVELOPMENT, DEVELOPMENT. PERIOD.



JanjaWeed said:


> Laloo & Congress deserve each other. Ek dusre ke asoon ponchne mai Kaam ayenge after elections.



I predict a UP-Bihar Sweep for Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Buddy, if by anychance Congress again came to power, even through third front route than i have no other option but to agree with Mr. Katju.....................
> 
> 90 percent of Indians are idiots: Justice Markandey Katju | NDTV.com



Plz do not underestimate Pappus BTW maine apna intezaam kar liya hai . . Kurdiyon ke paan pad lunga par wapis nahi Aaunga India agar Khangress wapis aayi to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Dear Indian Frends....Vote for any new Party,New Idea,New People....

People of Subcontinent shud get rid of the old n medieval ways.....

Think for your Country,Not for your Race,Ethnicity or for whom your old fat grandpa had been supporting

Out with the Old and In with New!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

Marshmallow said:


> Dear Indian Frends....Vote for any new Party,New Idea,New People....
> 
> People of Subcontinent shud get rid of the old n medieval ways.....
> 
> Think for your Country,Not for your Race,Ethnicity or for whom your old fat grandpa had been supporting
> 
> Out with the Old and In with New!


seedhe seedhe bolna .....Vote for AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Plz do not underestimate Pappus BTW maine apna intezaam kar liya hai . . Kurdiyon ke paan pad lunga par wapis nahi Aaunga India agar Khangress wapis aayi to


 Agar sab Naujawan aise sochne lage to Yuva Josh kaun layega? Kalmadi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

45'22' said:


> seedhe seedhe bolna .....Vote for AAP


i dont know the party....lol...im just xpressing my views....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Marshmallow said:


> Dear Indian Frends....Vote for any new Party,New Idea,New People....
> 
> People of Subcontinent shud get rid of the old n medieval ways.....
> 
> Think for your Country,Not for your Race,Ethnicity or for whom your old fat grandpa had been supporting
> 
> Out with the Old and In with New!



Marsha ney kya SPEECH di hai............................. 

Bhad mey gya Modi i'll vote for Marsha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Breaking news... Kujliwal to contest against Modi from Varanasi. @arp2041 @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @jbond197 @CorporateAffairs @jha what say?




Good for Modi.. Modi should ensure that he does not take Kejriwal's name anywhere in the rallies. Let Kejriwal scream how much he wants to get Modi's attention..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Agar sab Naujawan aise sochne lage to Yuva Josh kaun layega? Kalmadi?



Mere Bacche layenge . . . Direct Kurdistan se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Marshmallow said:


> Dear Indian Frends....Vote for any new Party,New Idea,New People....
> 
> People of Subcontinent shud get rid of the old n medieval ways.....
> 
> Think for your Country,*Not for your Race,Ethnicity or for whom your old fat grandpa had been supporting*
> 
> Out with the Old and In with New!



My Grandpa isn't fat!

And he's been doing his duty towards the Nation far better than me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Good for Modi.. Modi should ensure that *he does take* Kejriwal's name anywhere in the rallies. Let Kejriwal scream how much he wants to get Modi's attention..



You mean DOES NOT??


----------



## Marshmallow

arp2041 said:


> Marsha ney kya SPEECH di hai.............................
> 
> Bhad mey gya Modi i'll vote for Marsha


haha arp...i swear ill be voting for you if you wud also have been a contestant!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> You mean DOES NOT??



Yes..


----------



## arp2041

Marshmallow said:


> haha arp...i swear ill be voting for you if you wud also have been a contestant!



Oye, tu kaha gum ho jati hai 

I want you here more. PERIOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Breaking news... Kujliwal to contest against Modi from Varanasi. @arp2041 @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @jbond197 @CorporateAffairs @jha what say?



Quitter Kejriwal, pull all your strength that you and your party have and contest against Modiji, you will not be able to bail out yourself. Best of luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Mere Bacche layenge . . . Direct Kurdistan se



Hai hai....Kisike mann me Arbi gul khil rahe hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> *Hai hai.*...Kisike mann me Arbi gul khil rahe hain.



Bhai, aise expressions mat diya karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Breaking news... Kujliwal to contest against Modi from Varanasi. @arp2041 @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @jbond197 @CorporateAffairs @jha what say?



I predict he will lose his DEPOSIT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhai, aise expressions mat diya karo



Kyun? Tere andar ka Karan Johar jag jata hai kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> I predict he will lose his DEPOSIT



I don't why but ab mujhe aisa lagra hai. . ki Vranasi me Khujliwal ke sath kuchh galat hoga. . or Ilzaam modi ji par ayega. . . you know what i mean ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Kejriwal from Varanasi........................

People from there thinking - "yaar issey vote toh dede but khi yeh 49 days me bhag na jaye"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Kyun? Tere andar ka Karan Johar jag jata hai kya?



Bhai mera 25 sal ki umar me sathiya gaya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> I don't why but ab mujhe aisa lagra hai. . ki Vranasi me Khujliwal ke sath kuchh galat hoga. . or Ilzaam modi ji par ayega. . . you know what i mean ?



You're talking about the Election Result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

chak de INDIA said:


> I don't why but ab mujhe aisa lagra hai. . ki Vranasi me Khujliwal ke sath kuchh galat hoga. . or Ilzaam modi ji par ayega. . . you know what i mean ?



Hehehehe... Even he is afraid of contesting from Varanasi. His party leaders probably want to finish him off politically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> You're talking about the Election Result.



Nahi . . i'm talking about another Drama to draw media attention . . ye hamla Modi ne karwaya hai type


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> I don't why but ab mujhe aisa lagra hai. . ki Vranasi me Khujliwal ke sath kuchh galat hoga. . or Ilzaam modi ji par ayega. . . you know what i mean ?



You mean Kejriwal ka FAKE ENCOUNTER ho jayega Varanasi me (courtesy Amit Shah)  

@Parul @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Nahi . . i'm talking about another Drama to draw media attention . . ye hamla Modi ne karwaya hai type



I got that...lekin mujhe nahi lagta hai aisa kuch hoga....there might be a few scuffles here and there between Party Workers, lekin Kejru ko koi chhuega nahi, HAATH bhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> You mean Kejriwal ka FAKE ENCOUNTER ho jayega Varanasi me (courtesy Amit Shah)
> 
> @Parul @JanjaWeed



_He should lose by record # of votes. That would be his real encounter_. He was saying in his speech that he'll do a rally in Varanasi, if people of Varanasi ask him to fight against NaMo then I'll fight!  Kahi yeh ladne say palti toh nahi mar dega?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> I got that...lekin mujhe nahi lagta hai aisa kuch hoga....there might be a few scuffles here and there between Party Workers, lekin Kejru ko koi chhuega nahi, HAATH bhi.



O bhai, wo khud karwayega and will put the blame on Modi ji . . ab samjhe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> O bhai, wo khud karwayega and will put the blame on Modi ji . . ab samjhe



Itna bhi neecha nahi jaayega woh...lekin choti-choti baato pe media ke aage zaroor nautanki karega woh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Parul @jha @Dem!god @Indischer 

Just saw the news, Kejriwal isn't saying that i am fighting from Varanasi rather he is saying that he will ask the people of Varanasi on 23rd march, if they say yes....................

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Itna bhi neecha nahi jaayega woh...lekin choti-choti baato pe media ke aage zaroor nautanki karega woh.



@arp2041 samjha mere bhai ko . .

You know wo Gujrat detained wlae kaand me he himself asked Police to take him to the Police station. . and misinformed his supporters that they took me deliberately because Modi was scared.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Laloo & Congress deserve each other. Ek dusre ke asoon ponchne mai Kaam ayenge after elections.


I must say Kejri has Guts... But he is taken a huge political risk... Even he knows he will loose...

He is doing this to market his party in rest of India and further Dent Congress vote bank... Particularly minority vote bank...

There is no way he will Defeat Modi 1 on1 ... let alone in a 5 way contest... People of Varanasi has already Declared Modi as a Victor ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 samjha mere bhai ko . .
> 
> You know wo Gujrat detained wlae kaand me he himself asked Police to take him to the Police station. . and misinformed his supporters that they took me deliberately because Modi was scared.



Bhai mainey btaya na how are AAPtards...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

Clean chit to Modi in 2002 riots premature, Rahul says - The Times of India

The fundamental issue at hand is democracy to the common man, we brought RTI, empowerment of women

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Nair saab said:


> I must say Kejri has Guts... But he is taken a huge political risk... Even he knows he will loose...
> 
> He is doing this to market his party in rest of India and further Dent Congress vote bank... Particularly minority vote bank...
> 
> There is no way he will Defeat Modi 1 on1 ... let alone in a 5 way contest... People of Varanasi has already Declared Modi as a Victor ...



bhai read my earlier post, he is still not sure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 samjha mere bhai ko . .
> 
> You know wo Gujrat detained wlae kaand me he himself asked Police to take him to the Police station. . and misinformed his supporters that they took me deliberately because Modi was scared.



Aur media ne isko expose kia ki nahi, jis se uski hee popularity aur credibility ko dhakka pauncha. agar dobara aisa karega, toh uske parinaam bhi wahee rahenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

Kejju is not uttering a word against Sheila Dikshit now.NaMo has taken that place. Simple, isn't it ? Change of ambitions, change of goal-post, change the target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Aur media ne isko expose kia ki nahi, jis se uski hee popularity aur credibility ko dhakka pauncha. agar dobara aisa karega, toh uske parinaam bhi wahee rahenge.



Uska Expose is nothing New . . . H is a shameless guy . . palat jayega fir se


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Parul @jha @Dem!god @Indischer
> 
> Just saw the news, Kejriwal isn't saying that i am fighting from Varanasi rather* he is saying that he will ask the people of Varanasi on 23rd march, if they say yes*....................



This is what I've mentioned in my earlier post. He may do some drama and find an excuse not to fight against NaMo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Uska Expose is nothing New . . . H is a shameless guy . . palat jayega fir se



Rest assured Chote. His next nautankis will be called out much earlier. Ab to media bhi thoda uske khilaf ho gaya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Will marry when I find the right girl: Rahul | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> This is what I've mentioned in my earlier post. He may do some drama and find an excuse not to fight against NaMo.



Than what about this pic......................????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Rahul9090 said:


> Will marry when I find the right girl: Rahul | Business Standard



toh woh Columbian drug lord ki beti kaun hai jiskey saath woh US airport pey pakda gya tha during NDA regime???



Parul said:


>



  very NAUGHTY joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Parul @jha @Dem!god @Indischer
> 
> Just saw the news, Kejriwal isn't saying that i am fighting from Varanasi rather he is saying that he will ask the people of Varanasi on 23rd march, if they say yes....................


Fir se referendum ke nautanki shuru. Galti se politics mai aya ye admi. Koi natak company mai hona chahiye tah isko.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> toh woh Columbian drug lord ki beti kaun hai jiskey saath woh US airport pey pakda gya tha during NDA regime???
> 
> 
> 
> very NAUGHTY joke



That is why I deleted my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Fir se referendum ke nautanki shuru. Galti se politics mai aya ye admi. Koi natak company mai hona chahiye tah isko.



Bhai politics of Convenience...................

Take referendum to form govt. but people got to hell when some key decisions are to be taken while running the govt. or while resigning from govt.

@Parul delete kyo kiya yaar  J/K

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed




----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Check for yourself, I think you trust atleast a constitutional expert & esp. The Hindu:
> 
> ‘Delhi Lokpal Bill unconstitutional without Centre’s approval’ - The Hindu
> 
> He din't even send the bill to LG for approval & directly tabled it. & when asked why? he said LG would have never approved it (He knows everything in advance).



Yes I would trust a constitutional expert only if he had been INDEPENDENT which is not the case. The reason being that he is a representative lawyer for Central government. And moreover the previous SG had to resign because there were differences with law minister over various things. The following excerpt proves my point.

Nariman had resigned from the office on Monday *allegedly over difference of opinion with the law minister Ashwini Kumar.* _Legally India_ Supreme Court postcard writer Court witness tweeted: “[Rohinton F Nariman], from what I gather, *did not like being ordered around by someone *whom he does not think is as good a lawyer as him.”

Source: ASG Parasaran to replace Rohinton Nariman as Solicitor General | Bar, Bench & Litigation | News | Editorial | Legally India

So the source does show that the SG is expected to tow the line with centre (at least for now). 

Apart from that other sources such as former chief justice of Punjab and Haryana high court, Mukul Mudgal, and lawyers PV Kapur, KN Bhatt and Pinaki Misra claim that there isn't any need for this bill to be shown to the central government. And moreover Former Congress government have passed 13 similar kind of bills with out the Central government's nod.

Source: “Sheila govt passed 13 Bills without Centre’s nod” - The Hindu


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Bhai politics of Convenience...................
> 
> Take referendum to form govt. but people got to hell when some key decisions are to be taken while running the govt. or while resigning from govt.
> 
> @Parul delete kyo kiya yaar  J/K



beech ka rasta


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Than what about this pic......................????



Kejriwal should be-careful while taking U-turn in varanasi, or he may end up falling into the Ganges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul9090

India’s Gandhi predicts bigger election win than 2009 | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


----------



## Parul

@chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Indischer @Roybot @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @kurup

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Bhai politics of Convenience...................
> 
> Take referendum to form govt. but people got to hell when some key decisions are to be taken while running the govt. or while resigning from govt.
> 
> @Parul delete kyo kiya yaar  J/K


Tell me about it. Looks he himself forgot as to why he came to politics in the first place!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Kejriwal should be-careful while taking U-turn in varanasi, or he may end up falling into the Ganges.



Yaar Kejri key liye toh AGEY MODI PECHEY VIRODHI hai..................bechara karey bhi toh kya???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> @chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Indischer @Roybot @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @kurup



Namo PR videos ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Yes I would trust a constitutional expert only if he had been INDEPENDENT which is not the case. The reason being that he is a representative lawyer for Central government. And moreover the previous SG had to resign because there were differences with law minister over various things. The following excerpt proves my point.
> 
> Nariman had resigned from the office on Monday *allegedly over difference of opinion with the law minister Ashwini Kumar.* _Legally India_ Supreme Court postcard writer Court witness tweeted: “[Rohinton F Nariman], from what I gather, *did not like being ordered around by someone *whom he does not think is as good a lawyer as him.”
> 
> Source: ASG Parasaran to replace Rohinton Nariman as Solicitor General | Bar, Bench & Litigation | News | Editorial | Legally India
> 
> So the source does show that the SG is expected to tow the line with centre (at least for now).
> 
> Apart from that other sources such as former chief justice of Punjab and Haryana high court, Mukul Mudgal, and lawyers PV Kapur, KN Bhatt and Pinaki Misra claim that there isn't any need for this bill to be shown to the central government. And moreover Former Congress government have passed 13 similar kind of bills with out the Central government's nod.
> 
> Source: “Sheila govt passed 13 Bills without Centre’s nod” - The Hindu



fair enough mate, you have made a good argument.

but sorry i can't trust your source for Sheila govt. passing those bills as it just says what AAP has said...............

Will appreciate if you can bring a neutral source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

होली नज़दीक आते ही ये तय करना मुश्किल हो गया है कि सड़क पर हंगामा मचाने वाले, हुलियारों की टोली है या फिर आम आदमी पार्टी के कार्यकर्ता। 



chak de INDIA said:


> Namo PR videos ?



I found it on Youtube, don't know if its PR video or not.

@arp2041 check your gtalk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Tell me about it. Looks he himself forgot as to why he came to politics in the first place!



Power makes a man Krazy(wall)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> Dekh be oye, I am not calling you names so better watch your mouth. I have tons of stuff I can refer you with.



When did I call you names? I was referring that to the person who has made this pic of Kiran Bedi where it shows that she has arrested Indira Gandhi which is why I pointed out. Be assured mate that I have enough words to defend myself and offend people though I wouldn't prefer using them.


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> When did I call you names? I was referring that to the person who has made this pic of Kiran Bedi where it shows that she has arrested Indira Gandhi which is why I pointed out. Be assured mate that I have enough words to defend myself and offend people though I wouldn't prefer using them.



So for you if someone supports BJP is a "SANGHI TROLL" than can i call you a "JIHADI AT WORK"????

Better to avoid these cheap words against your own countrymen just b'coz his affiliations are different than yours.

BTW, this is Democracy anyone can support any party.

Better come out with reasonable debates than name calling.............

You have seen that i was all game when you were coming with some reasonable arguments, pls keep it at that.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> fair enough mate, you have made a good argument.
> 
> but sorry i can't trust your source for Sheila govt. passing those bills as it just says what AAP has said...............
> 
> Will appreciate if you can bring a neutral source.



I was unable to find a neutral source at least for now but surely would let you know if I find one as I have something else to work on right now.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Parul @jha @Dem!god @Indischer
> 
> Just saw the news, Kejriwal isn't saying that i am fighting from Varanasi rather he is saying that he will ask the people of Varanasi on 23rd march, if they say yes....................



I wonder how can anyone know what people want except in polls..? Seems like a plot to keep Cameras following him...

BTW here is new slogan coined by Team Kejri : " Har Har Mahadev.. Ghar Ghar Kejriwal"...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Just talked to some of my friends from Kashi area.. Couple of points worth mentioning :

1. BJP is yet to seriously approach Brahmins. Considering the sheer number Brahmins have, a delay in doing this is totally avoidable . BTW Congress is most probably fielding a Brahmin candidate.

2. Mukhtar Ansari must stand from here. He has proved to be a great " vote katwa " and will be an asset this time also.

3. SP is yet to find a credible and fully willing face as some of their members have developed "mousami bimari" ala Manish Tewari.

4. BSP will field a good candidate and that person will be the one to beat.

5. Kejriwal as of now is nowhere but if he fights, will eat into Congress votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> So for you if someone supports BJP is a "SANGHI TROLL" than can i call you a "JIHADI AT WORK"????
> 
> Better to avoid these cheap words against your own countrymen just b'coz his affiliations are different than yours.
> 
> BTW, this is Democracy anyone can support any party.
> 
> Better come out with reasonable debates than name calling.............
> 
> You have seen that i was all game when you were coming with some reasonable arguments, pls keep it at that.
> 
> Thanks.




My intention is/was always to hold rational debates but one can't ensure that if there are people on the other side who don't respect that. And if you look at some of the posts on PDF, you will find many supporters Sangh parivar family abusing me or anyone who oppose their ideas (Of course there are trolls on the other side as well). And that is the reason I had to reply them in kind. But it is not what I would want to do. If you have noticed, it wasn't me who started abusing or indulging in name calling.

The only thing I can say right now is that I wouldn't involve myself in name calling and abusing unless I am forced to reciprocate and I must thank you for respecting my opinion in your earlier posts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Opposition to Modi in Varanasi symbolic*

The BJP’s decision to field it prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi from Varanasi has completely changed the politics of the temple town. Now, any opposition to Modi — both from within his own party and rivals — will at the best be symbolic.

“Those who contest against Modi will get the status of martyr,” said a Congress leader.

Even the infighting between two Congress factions, led by former MP Rajesh Mishra and Rajeshpati Tripathi who is supporting party candidate Ajay Rai, has also stopped after Modi’s name was formally announced.

“No one wants to commit political suicide. Now, both the factions are reluctant to contest. Local leaders like Rajesh Mishra and Ajay Rai will agree to fight against Modi only if pushed by the Congress high command,” said a senior party leader. Although the Samajwadi Party and the Bahujan Samaj Party candidates are not in a position to offer even symbolic opposition to Modi, the Varanasi battle can still have some interest left with Aam Admi Party leader Kejriwal joining the fray.

Also, polarisation on religious lines is a possibility with Quami Ekta Dal leader Mukhtar Ansari — who has a long and colourful history of violence and criminal activities — deciding to contest from Varanasi.

Afzal Ansari, president of the Quami Ekta Dal, announced Mukhtar’s name in case Modi contests from this parliamentary seat. Mukhtar had lost to the BJP’s Murli Manohar Joshi by 17,000 votes in the 2009 generalelections in Varanasi. According to political observers, if Mukhtar manages to polarise Muslims in his favour, it may become an all-Hindu-votes-for-Modi situation. “This will add to Modi’s margin,” said Kaushal Kishore Mishra, head of the political science department, BHU. 

He said since Modi’s victory is a foregone conclusion, all eyes would be on the margin. “Modi’s candidature from Varanasi is also likely to influence voters in eastern UP, parts of Bihar and Jharkhand.”

Opposition to Modi in Varanasi symbolic - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Holi Hai. Happy Holi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

Sigh a Megha Bahree article on Forbes about Gujarat.

There's something inherently annoying about these articles. The same was said about China that is being said about Gujarat by these morons.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444848365809827840
> What is TDK?



Tataka or Tadaka the crow demoness alias Sonia Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> Sigh a Megha Bahree article on Forbes about Gujarat.
> 
> There's something inherently annoying about these articles. The same was said about China that is being said about Gujarat by these morons.



pls provide link


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> Breaking news... Kujliwal to contest against Modi from Varanasi. @arp2041 @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @jbond197 @CorporateAffairs @jha what say?



I was expecting this but this was something AAP was not expecting. They saw BJP's in-fight over Varanasi and thought Murli Manohar Joshi (being senior and from opposite camp) will never vacate the seat even for Modi. The AAP strategy evolved then to take advantage of this and they named Kejru to fight from Varanasi against Modi. Now if M.M Joshi don't vacate the seat then they can claim a victory of sort and say Modi got scared, without even fighting from Varanasi. But that did not happened and now the mouse got entrapped. I am just waiting to see his margin of defeat. I am sure he will score last among all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> pls provide link


Doing Big Business In Modi's Gujarat - Forbes


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kbd-raaf said:


> Sigh a Megha Bahree article on Forbes about Gujarat.
> 
> There's something inherently annoying about these articles. The same was said about China that is being said about Gujarat by these morons.



Good, things are really on the right path it means

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

SP may field Mulayam from Azamgarh to contain the Modi effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

The_Showstopper said:


> When did I call you names? I was referring that to the person who has made this pic of Kiran Bedi where it shows that she has arrested Indira Gandhi which is why I pointed out. Be assured mate that I have enough words to defend myself and offend people though I wouldn't prefer using them.



Yeah, I know for some of you $hit scared souls everyone supporting Modi is from Sangh. People like you changed your loyalty/support from Congress to AAP due to the fear induced by so called secular (read minority appeaser) parties that once Modi comes to power and there will no minority appeasement and any anti national activity will not be tolerated (don't know why this scares many from one particular minority). I will be happy if POTA is brought back as a law as that was really very effective against the ones who only think to hurt the country which provided them life, food, shelter and I hope nationalist minorities will have no issues with it.

That's it from my side for you. I don't want to indulge in any idiotic debates with you so better stop replying to me..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

*Pakistan me modi ki lehar - MUST WATCH*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

GreenFoe said:


> *Pakistan me modi ki lehar - MUST WATCH*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> *Pakistan me modi ki lehar - MUST WATCH*



One word. . . . . Obsession

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> One word. . . . . Obsession


this time it's more than just obsession..... it's the FEAR!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jha said:


> SP may field Mulayam from Azamgarh to contain the Modi effect.



what about Mainpuri then ?


----------



## Rahul9090



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> what about Mainpuri then ?


he is contesting from Mainpuri as well. Pehlwan chacha doesn't like to be overshadowed by Modi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> he is contesting from Mainpuri as well. Pehlwan chacha doesn't like to be overshadowed by Modi!



Netaji bolo . . . 

Btw this time it won't be a cakewalk for him in mainpuri also

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Netaji bolo . . .
> 
> Btw this time it won't be a cakewalk for him in mainpuri also


hope he loses from both these seats.. & so does his family members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> hope he loses from both these seats.. & so does his family members.



Amen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> *Pakistan me modi ki lehar - MUST WATCH*



hahaha.. Hamid Mir's reaction was priceless when asked about Rahul Gandhi! 

watch 20:40 onwards!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

My graph






A ex pakistani ambassador is retweeting delhi commie journalists who think modi is defeatable in this election,ZAMANAT JABT HOGI LOLOL

Mostly viewable account on twitter 16th may will be from pakistanis who are supporting anyone who they perceive defeat modi HAHA


As soon kajri looses VN ,make kiran bedi cm candidate and call elections in delhi,will be fun

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

chak de INDIA said:


> what about Mainpuri then ?



Will probably contest from Both places. I doubt his chances from Azamgarh though. Ramakant Yadav is veteran politician and has won 4-5 times from this place no matter which party he contested from. He has solid votebank and this time Modi flavour will also be added. Seems like many politicians are putting their careers on line to stop Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha.. Hamid Mir's reaction was priceless when asked about Rahul Gandhi!
> watch 20:40 onwards!



Billu or Pappu . . . bhai bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Group of eminent people train their guns on AAP - The Times of India


Now see the reaction of 'eminent' journalist Rajdeep Sardesai ..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/445272670079574016

Is there any wonder why did he run the hour long interview of Kejriwal when every other channel was exposing Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Billu or Pappu . . . bhai bhai


did you notice the way he was laughing? just goes to show even Pakistanis think Pappu is a joke...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> did you notice the way he was laughing? just goes to show even Pakistanis think Pappu is a joke...



He was like " Ai mama, kya bak raha hai "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Bhaiyon dekho congreesipaap ke sickular kese tharrr tharr kanp rahe hen ............maza ayega

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

NAMOnia people twisted wikileaks to promote MODI.....................lol


kabhi toh jhoot samne aa he jata hai


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> Bhaiyon dekho congreesipaap ke sickular kese tharrr tharr kanp rahe hen ............maza ayega



Let them do this. . let the Dalits also realise that they are been used as a vote bank only


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> NAMOnia people twisted wikileaks to promote MODI.....................lol
> 
> 
> kabhi toh jhoot samne aa he jata hai



like this








chak de INDIA said:


> Let them do this. . let the Dalits also realise that they are been used as a vote bank only



Arre bhai dono point advantage ke hain....Playing into our hands SAPAAAPBaspaKAngress SABKA safaya 

in politics 20%+20% does not mean 40% :|

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Saari Qayamat lagi hai Ek Shaks ko Jhukane mein... Khuda bhi sochta hoga Jaane kis Mitti ka istemal kiya hoga maine MODI ko banane mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> Arre bhai dono point advantage ke hain....Playing into our hands SAPAAAPBaspaKAngress SABKA safaya
> in politics 20%+20% does not mean 40% :|



Jeetey raho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Saari Qayamat lagi hai Ek Shaks ko Jhukane mein... Khuda bhi sochta hoga Jaane kis Mitti ka istemal kiya hoga maine MODI ko banane mein.



AREY KYA BAAT HAI MADAMJI .........................

TUSSI CHA GYE HO 

ISSEY TOH MEY APNA SIGNATURE BANAUNGA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

#*AbKiBaarModiSarkaar* It's Modi vs Tripurasur (Mayasur, Mulasur, Kejrasur) in Kashi #*NaMoInVaranasi* pic.twitter.com/g12Fim8It9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> Saari Qayamat lagi hai Ek Shaks ko Jhukane mein... *Khuda bhi sochta hoga Jaane kis Mitti ka istemal kiya hoga maine MODI ko banane mein.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

1st, I'm not going to Fight General Elections, I'm going to fight against NaMo and now: 









Srinivas said:


>



Why are you posting your pics?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@Parul your quote gave me a realization.........................

Remember we were talking about CAN Modi become PM???

NOW I HAVE NO DOUBT - *IF THERE WILL BE A COUNTRY CALLED INDIA ON 16TH MAY THAN IT WILL ONLY & ONLY MODI WHO WILL BE IT'S PM.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

@arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe 

Why BJP has not giving ticket to Dr. Subramanian Swamy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Parul said:


> 1st, I'm not going to Fight General Elections, I'm going to fight against NaMo and now:




I waved at Modi, but he didn't wave back. So,there is no Modi wave - Kejriwal...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GreenFoe

Parul said:


> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe
> 
> Why BJP has not giving ticket to Dr. Subramanian Swamy.



IMHO Swamy's history suggests he shouldn't be ,should be through RS or some other incentive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Parul tweet bhi kardiya maine lagey hath

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Those who think Yogendra Yadav aka Bobby Darling to be a suave, sophisticated and sensible politician are wrong. Sensing that his ship is sinking, the Red terrorist is now trying to incite communal feelings. Bobby said in a rally in Gurgaon inciting fear, that Modi becoming PM will lead to partition of India because Hindus will become thekedaars of Muslims.

Such dangerous and rabid dogs need to be crushed in every possible way. No better way to hand him a humiliating defeat.

BTW this is just a sane moderate face of AAP, imagine the extremist faces of the Red terrorists, Kejriwal, Bhushan, Kamal Chenoy to name a few








Clipping of Delhi, 14 March, 2014 :readwhere

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

That is not my Pic ....... Even the Owl is amused by your comment ....... 

Regarding AK, he is just learning politics and how to give statements ...... He requires some time it seems ...... 



Parul said:


> 1st, I'm not going to Fight General Elections, I'm going to fight against NaMo and now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you *posting your pics*?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe
> 
> Why BJP has not giving ticket to Dr. Subramanian Swamy.



Kaka has a controversial History . . let hi do his covert missions only

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Parul said:


> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe
> 
> Why BJP has not giving ticket to Dr. Subramanian Swamy.


If he doesnt get Ticket in last list... I thing he will go Via Rajya Saba...

He will loose if he contest's from TN... Delhi is not a good option as well... Mumbai has too much contenders ... In rest of rural India nobody knows him ...

most people in UP villages will think Subramanian Swamy is some Swamy from Himalayas ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Parul said:


> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe
> 
> Why BJP has not giving ticket to Dr. Subramanian Swamy.




Good article .............take it with a pinch of salt

The man who would be PM : Singly Political

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Parul said:


> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe
> 
> Why BJP has not giving ticket to Dr. Subramanian Swamy.



I believe to have a credible substitute for Arun Jaitley in RS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Kaka has a controversial History . . let hi do his covert missions only



My friend told be about few covert operations of his i.e. He destroyed the credibility of Nehru-Gandhi-Vadra family single handedly and convert them from Kings with Aura to Pappus.He exposed various scams like 2G and sink the UPA govt to its all time low. _Few other things too_...That why I was wondering why he has not been given ticket by BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Parul said:


> Saari *Qayamat *lagi hai Ek Shaks ko Jhukane mein... Khuda bhi sochta hoga Jaane kis Mitti ka istemal kiya hoga maine MODI ko banane mein.



It's Kayanaat not Qyamat.. It changed the meaning of what you wanted to say.. :Lol:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> My friend told be about few covert operations of his i.e. He destroyed the credibility of Nehru-Gandhi-Vadra family single handedly and convert them from Kings with Aura to Pappus.He exposed various scams like 2G and sink the UPA govt to its all time low. _Few other things too_...That why I was wondering why he has not been given ticket by BJP.



And if i am not wrong he was the reason Pappu ki mata ji never became PM herself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

jbond197 said:


> It's Kayanaat not Qyamat.. It changed the meaning of what you wanted to say.. :Lol:



Mere Hindi aur English may haat tang hai! 

@arp2041 Correct your Signature!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

संघ की दृष्टी मैं जो एक बार गिर गया, वो गिर गया | चाहे वो अडवाणी हो या स्वामी,समझौता हो सकता है विश्वास नहीं |

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

@Parul one from my side 

12 saal sey pura jaha unhe thu-thu karta rha par woh uff tak na kiye..............jab ayi asli maidan me ladney ki baari toh dekhiye unke dushman kya kiye...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> संघ की दृष्टी मैं जो एक बार गिर गया, वो गिर गया | चाहे वो अडवाणी हो या स्वामी,समझौता हो सकता है विश्वास नहीं |



Bilkul durust...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

They persuaded, they paid, they punished, they politicized, When none of it worked, they are BEGGING now. But Remember Beggars are NOT Choosers! 







India crosses the moral line of no return if Narendra Modi becomes prime minister – Quartz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Oh look what I got.............................

Land Act a fraud, learn from Gujarat, says SC - Indian Express

KEJRI & HIS DRAMA.............HUMEY TOH BAS HAI HAR ROZ TV PEY ANA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Gul Panag (candidate of AAP from Chandigarh) getting huge support.............................

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Gul Panag (candidate of AAP from Chandigarh) getting huge support.............................



Panag ji ki Batti GULL


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe
> 
> Why BJP has not giving ticket to Dr. Subramanian Swamy.


Swami is not that favourite among tamil people due to his unusually unorthodox stand on Tamil issue in SL. Even if he stands for elections in TN, it's very unlikely he will win from there. & also the fact that BJP doesn't hold any loyal base in TN. RS seems to be the only route for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> That is not my Pic ....... Even the Owl is amused by your comment .......
> 
> Regarding AK, he is just learning politics and how to give statements ...... He requires some time it seems ......



I hope you were amused by my Comment!  He learn't politics, the day he broke the founding principle of AAP i.e. Apne Bachon ki Kasam kha ke kehta hoon, na Congress say Smarthan Lengey na denge!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> Panag ji ki Batti GULL



It's now clearly KIRAN KHER VS. PAWAN BANSAL IN chandigarh................

Hope atleast people won't elected the TAINTED leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

Parul said:


> I hope you were amused by my Comment!  He learn't politics, the day he broke the founding principle of AAP i.e. Apne Bachon ki Kasam kha ke kehta hoon, na Congress say Smarthan Lengey na denge!



Do I have to tell about BJP's flip flops and U turns??


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> It's now clearly KIRAN KHER VS. PAWAN BANSAL IN chandigarh................
> 
> Hope atleast people won't elected the TAINTED leader.


Hoping that Gul Panag toda bahut Congress vote gul karegi... & help Kiran Kher to win Chandigarh seat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> It's now clearly KIRAN KHER VS. PAWAN BANSAL IN chandigarh................
> 
> Hope atleast people won't elected the TAINTED leader.



Kiron Kher Anupam Kher ki behen hai kya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> Kiron Kher Anupam Kher ki behen hai kya ?



abey pagle WIFE hai...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Srinivas said:


> Do I have to tell about BJP's flip flops and U turns??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Kiron Kher Anupam Kher ki behen hai kya ?


majak kar rahe hai kya? biwi hai uska...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> abey pagle WIFE hai...........





JanjaWeed said:


> majak kar rahe hai kya? biwi hai uska...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


>


tusi great ho yara..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> tusi great ho yara..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

abey o Bimar logo................. BIMARU corner ki bimari yahan mat lao....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


>


koi gal nai... bade bade deshon mein aisi choti choti baatein hoti rehti hai

btw.. that was my 5000th post...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> abey o Bimar logo................. BIMARU corner ki bimari yahan mat lao....................



tu bhag yaha se . . http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/fighting/***-kicking.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Has Kejriwal gone totally insane? | Weekly BLiTZ

Oh look.. even Bangladeshi media is taking micky out of Kujliwal! Now I have seen it all..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> Breaking news... Kujliwal to contest against Modi from Varanasi. @arp2041 @Parul @chak de INDIA @Nair saab @jbond197 @CorporateAffairs @jha what say?




Good news. Target of BJP shouldnt be NaMo's win, becoz he'd win anyway.

target should be that Kejriwal loses his deposit. That shud be the only target of BJP cadres in Varanasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Parul said:


> BJP workers are fighting over ticket in Rohtak and Deoria!



In BJP people fighting for ticket while in Congress people running away from ticket ......


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> In BJP people fighting for ticket while in Congress people running away from ticket ......



Few Pages back, I've answered it why I don't wish BJP to bring infighting or any differences in Media/Public.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kurup

Secularism is dead; secular ideas are in - Livemint


BJP signals regime change - Livemint


Disastrous alliance in Jammu and Kashmir - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Hola! It's Holi Backlash. Happy Holi! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

Modi's candidature from Varanasi a moment of pride for us: Residents --Videos Lok Sabha Elections:IBNLive Videos


AAP to focus on unconventional campaign due to fund crunch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=527208010733509


----------



## Parul

शरद पवार ने एनडीटीवी से कहा : गुजरात दंगों के लिए नरेंद्र मोदी को दोष नहीं दिया जा सकता

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Parul said:


> शरद पवार ने एनडीटीवी से कहा : गुजरात दंगों के लिए नरेंद्र मोदी को दोष नहीं दिया जा सकता


LOL 
Iska to abhi neend toota

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

condition of Punjab ....a documentary..........


----------



## Parul

SarthakGanguly said:


> LOL
> Iska to abhi neend toota



He is inspired from Kejriwal, next Interview may Palti Mar Lega and blame NaMo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

*2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 
2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 
2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 
2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 
2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 
2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 
2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 200 22002 2002 2002 2002 
2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 2002 


ABEY KOI INKO BATAU KI 2014 AGAYA HAI, CHINA IS LOOKING FOR HOW IT WILL SURPASS US BY 2020 AUR HUM 2002 MEY HI FASEY HUE HAI........................................... *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

So I was talking to an AAPtard on twitter and this idiot was convinced that being poor is better than being industrialised.

Sometimes I want to agree with that Judge who said that 90% of Indians are idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> LOL
> Iska to abhi neend toota



lagta hai hawa ke sath Sharad Pawar ke loyalty bhi badalte rehte hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> lagta hai hawa ke sath Sharad Pawar ke loyalty bhi badalte rehte hai!


Also - Good guys die young, old $coundrels live on. 



kbd-raaf said:


> So I was talking to an AAPtard on twitter and this idiot was convinced that being poor is better than being industrialised.
> 
> Sometimes I want to agree with that Judge who said that 90% of Indians are idiots.


I always agree. Rather 90% Indians are idiots 90% of their time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Congress a sinking ship, even senior leaders deserting it: Arun Jaitley - The Times of India

It's funny how Manish Tiwari found an excuse not to contest elections!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> So I was talking to an AAPtard on twitter and this idiot was convinced that being poor is better than being industrialised.
> 
> Sometimes I want to agree with that Judge who said that 90% of Indians are idiots.



We are EMOTIONAL FOOLS buddy..................

Aam Admi key pass life ki necessity - Roti, Kapda aur Makan nahi hai, but they vote for Congress & other SICULAR parties ONLY because they are SICULAR.

Koi akey bas bol deta hai CORRUPTION, CORRUPTION, CORRUPTION, CORRUPTION, CORRUPTION (* 100000000000) aur log usey bhagwan samajhney lagte hai par usko vote nhi karenge jisne apney aap ko sach me prove kiya hai.

First we were Slaves of Mughals, Than Slaves of Britishers than Slaves of Gandhis.....................I THINK INDIANS HAVE STARTED LIKING IT BEING SLAVES (SAD BUT TRUE).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Also - Good guys die young, old $coundrels live on.



Won't be surprised if Sharad Pawar's NCP will provide outside support to Modi after elections! By now even Sharad Pawar realizes that Congress is a sinking ship.. & lot of senior Congressi leaders are retreating!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

SarthakGanguly said:


> Also - Good guys die young, old $coundrels live on.



Either you die HERO or live long enough to see yourself become a PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Anupam Kher's views on AAP, video worth watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Anupam Kher's views on AAP, video worth watching.



very stable, very accurate, very ME

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

arp2041 said:


> very stable, very accurate, very ME




Hmmmm.... Very apne muh miyan mitthu...

krantikari... bahut krantikari...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

kbd-raaf said:


> So I was talking to an AAPtard on twitter and this idiot was convinced that being poor is better than being industrialised.
> 
> Sometimes I want to agree with that Judge who said that 90% of Indians are idiots.





arp2041 said:


> We are EMOTIONAL FOOLS buddy..................
> 
> Aam Admi key pass life ki necessity - Roti, Kapda aur Makan nahi hai, but they vote for Congress & other SICULAR parties ONLY because they are SICULAR.
> 
> Koi akey bas bol deta hai CORRUPTION, CORRUPTION, CORRUPTION, CORRUPTION, CORRUPTION (* 100000000000) aur log usey bhagwan samajhney lagte hai par usko vote nhi karenge jisne apney aap ko sach me prove kiya hai.
> 
> First we were Slaves of Mughals, Than Slaves of Britishers than Slaves of Gandhis.....................I THINK INDIANS HAVE STARTED LIKING IT BEING SLAVES (SAD BUT TRUE).



India has been a socialist cesspool for the last 6-7 decades. It is no surprise that its people have lost all critical thinking ability.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

kbd-raaf said:


> So I was talking to an AAPtard on twitter and this idiot was convinced that being poor is better than being industrialised.
> 
> Sometimes I want to agree with that Judge who said that 90% of Indians are idiots.



Poverty can be a personal choice, but it should never be a societal compulsion.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

EC probing BJP’s 'communal party' tag in Tripura school books - Free Press Journal

brainwashing by leftists!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

BJP going for the kill in Uttar Pradesh | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> BJP going for the kill in Uttar Pradesh | Business Line



Way things are going in UP, BJP is setting the pace.. rest everyone is reacting to it. You have Mulayam taking cue from Modi.. & contesting from 2 seats, Kejriwal is reacting by following Modi to Varanasi. & Congress... oh well, they don't have a clue how to counter. Big guys are retreating & making excuses for not to contest! All in all it's looking pretty good for BJP at the moment!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Way things are going in UP, BJP is setting the pace.. rest everyone is reacting to it. You have Mulayam taking cue from Modi.. & contesting from 2 seats, Kejriwal is reacting by following Modi to Varanasi. & Congress... oh well, they don't have a clue how to counter. Big guys are retreating & making excuses for not to contest! All in all it's looking pretty good for BJP at the moment!



Except the fact that whole opposition is positioning to back Kejriwal against Modi. Most probably some phoney candidates will be announced and the support will be for Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

_This time political parties are not fighting against each other, everybody is just fighting against Modi!_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> _This is the first time in Indian history when political parties are not fighting against each other, everybody is just fighting against Modi!_



1977 was the same case, in place of Modi it was Indira.


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> 1977 was the same case, in place of Modi it was Indira.



I'm not aware of it. Anyhow, I've edited my post.


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Except the fact that whole opposition is positioning to back Kejriwal against Modi. Most probably some phoney candidates will be announced and the support will be for Kejriwal.


Headlines today already reporting that Cong,SP and BSP willing to back Saint Kejri if he decides to contest for sure.....if god really exists may they get the hugest slap on their faces when Modi wins a thumping victory...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Except the fact that whole opposition is positioning to back Kejriwal against Modi. Most probably some phoney candidates will be announced and the support will be for Kejriwal.



I think that's a far gone conclusion considering the fact that everyone is incapable of facing upto Modi & using Kejriwal's shoulder to fire. Then again... nothing to lose situation for all of them! Only thing is to see how tough a fight Kejriwal can offer despite the backing from everyone else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> I think that's a far gone conclusion considering the fact that everyone is incapable of facing upto Modi & using Kejriwal's shoulder fire. Then again... nothing to lose situation for all of them! Only thing is to see how tough a fight Kejriwal can offer despite the backing from everyone else?


Varanasi must be thinking what did it do to deserve this fight on it's turf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Varanasi must be thinking what did it do to deserve this fight on it's turf.



Poor Banaraswalas will be bombarded by Kejriwal & his cronies. Then again.. they are lucky enough to have river Ganges right at their door step. They can take dip.. & free themselves of any contamination caused due to AAP's PAAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Poor Banaraswalas will be bombarded by Kejriwal & his cronies. Then again.. they are lucky enough to have river Ganges right at their door step. They can take dip.. & free themselves of any contamination caused due to AAP's PAAP!


Imagine longer lines to take a dip at the Ghats than at the voting booths.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> Except the fact that whole opposition is positioning to back Kejriwal against Modi. Most probably some phoney candidates will be announced and the support will be for Kejriwal.


actually the reason why kejriwal said he will take the final decision on 23rd is because of this...

The talks are going on with Congress in the lead and are trying to rope in SP and BSP... heard that Kejriwal is reluctant tho but Yogendra yadav is putting pressure on kejri on congress's behalf ...

He will fight the election if all other parties withdraw their candidate ... how ever SP and BSP and is afraid of playing this game with Modi.. as they know there is no way they can stop modi even if they some how manage to defeat him in varanasi... since Modi has a Gujarat back up... and no matter what he will become PM...

Kejri is in a tight situation now ... since Congress is playing with his career now...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> actually the reason why kejriwal said he will take the final decision on 23rd is because of this...
> 
> The talks are going on with Congress in the lead and are trying to rope in SP and BSP... heard that Kejriwal is reluctant tho but Yogendra yadav is putting pressure on kejri on congress's behalf ...
> 
> He will fight the election if all other parties withdraw their candidate ... how ever SP and BSP and is afraid of playing this game with Modi.. as they know there is no way they can stop modi even if they some how manage to defeat him in varanasi... since Modi has a Gujarat back up... and no matter what he will become PM...
> 
> Kejri is in a tight situation now ... since Congress is playing with his career now...


Sounds quite credible. So... when Kejriwal spoke about referendum to contest Varanasi seat... he actually meant referendum within rival political parties then!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

A question to AAP supporters @The_Showstopper @fiji @Prometheus : To form Government in Delhi, Kejriwal Held Referendum, to fight against NaMo in Varanasi, he is again holding Referendum. Why he didn't hold Referendum before quitting as Delhi CM?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Sounds quite credible. So... when Kejriwal spoke about referendum to contest Varanasi seat... he actually meant referendum within rival political parties then!


Hahaha then what did u think... Kejri will ask in front of 500 odd APPtards in a Varanasi rally that...

Sathiyo ye Modi Ambani ka agent haii ... kya mujhe isss ko yaha rookna cahhiye ...

obviously all stupid will answer yes... and then Kejri gaya phas...

Kejri is not that stupid although he behaves like one...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GreenFoe

Why Bjp's winning 200+ will be called a 'WAVE'


----------



## blood

JanjaWeed said:


> Poor Banaraswalas will be bombarded by Kejriwal & his cronies. Then again.. they are lucky enough to have river Ganges right at their door step. They can take dip.. & free themselves of any contamination caused due to AAP's PAAP!


varnasi is considered to be one of the oldest cities of the world , i am sure they will survive the epidemic spread by aaptards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Nair saab said:


> Hahaha then what did u think... Kejri will ask in front of 500 odd APPtards in a Varanasi rally that...
> 
> Sathiyo ye Modi Ambani ka agent haii ... kya mujhe isss ko yaha rookna cahhiye ...
> 
> *obviously all stupid will answer yes.*.. and then Kejri gaya phas...
> 
> Kejri is not that stupid although he behaves like one...



Bhai, maine kaha na there is a thing about AAPtards........................










GreenFoe said:


> Why Bjp's winning 200+ will be called a 'WAVE'



bhai pls explain your graphs as well.........what is y-axis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, maine kaha na there is a thing about AAPtards........................bhai pls explain your graphs as well.........what is y-axis?


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Never endorsed Modi as ‘incorruptible’: WikiLeaks*
PTI | Mar 17, 2014, 09.11 PM IST


NEW DELHI: Whistle-blower Julian Assange-founded website WikiLeaks on Monday said it never endorsed BJP's prime ministerial nominee Narendra Modi as "incorruptible".

*In a series of tweets, WikiLeaks claimed it never said Modi was incorruptible. "...rather he is popular because he is 'viewed' as 'incorruptible'," WikiLeaks tweeted.*

*The whistle-blower website's clarification came in the backdrop of some BJP supporters circulating posters quoting Wikileaks founder Julian Assange saying that "America is scared of Modi because he is incorruptible."*

BJP, however, downplayed the WikiLeaks tweets. "We don't need a certificate from Wikileaks or Assange on Modiji," BJP leader Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi said.
#India: No WikiLeaks document say #Modi is 'incorruptable', rather he is popular because 'viewed' as 'incorruptable' Cable: 06MUMBAI2027_a

— WikiLeaks (@wikileaks) March 16, 2014

Source: Never endorsed Modi as ‘incorruptible’: WikiLeaks - The Times of India


*LOL They don't need certificates yet they circulated posters quoting Wikileaks... *


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> *Never endorsed Modi as ‘incorruptible’: *
> 
> Source: Never endorsed Modi as ‘incorruptible’: WikiLeaks - The Times of India



True ! & that too by a gujrat congress leader.

Its a fact it was said in wikileaks cable but wikileaks doesn;t said that,because wikileaks just publishes diplomatic cables mostly.

*Twitter fans make absurd images ,what bjp has to do with that? if they officially did then thats wrong !*

People post kenya,dharavi images as gujrat also ,who cares !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

This is the interview to watch out for..........................






@Dem!god @levina @JanjaWeed @Parul @Indischer

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> True ! & that too by a gujrat congress leader.
> 
> Its a fact it was said in wikileaks cable but wikileaks doesn;t said that,because wikileaks just publishes diplomatic cables mostly.
> 
> *Twitter fans make absurd images ,what bjp has to do with that? if they officially did then thats wrong !*
> 
> People post kenya,dharavi images as gujrat also ,who cares !!!



LOL That's the nice way of escaping from things. Your Modi personally follows some of the twitter handles where these lies or morphed images are shared. And I did post the proof in my previous posts. Please do check them.

But aren't the BJP workers(*Official*) circulating posters stating that it was Wikileaks Boss who said that Modi is incorruptible which is an obvious *twisting of fact.*

People also post images of China's city as Gujarat's, people also create fake id's of celebrities and endorse their master. And I can go on and on...


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL That's the nice way of escaping from things. Your Modi personally follows some of the twitter handles where these lies or morphed images are shared. And I did post the proof in my previous posts. Please do check them.



So ,If i follow someone and he tweets something that means i endorse his tweet 

what dimwit logic is that,check mufflerman following and retweets ,check ankit lal 'IT head' yaar zada dur nahi jaa  







> But aren't the BJP workers(*Official*) circulating posters stating that it was Wikileaks Boss who said that Modi is incorruptible which is an obvious *twisting of fact.*



I don't know but many people RT things w/o checking

this is what aaptards were spreading 










> People also post images of China's city as Gujarat's, people also create fake id's of celebrities and endorse their master. And I can go on and on...



I can also carry on when shri mufflerman posted a pic of old left place of medical center to show condition of gujrat !

has modi ever done such type of cheap job? 

Lets not discuss followers ,more gali galoch fake types are aaptards too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL That's the nice way of escaping from things. Your Modi personally follows some of the twitter handles where these lies or morphed images are shared. And I did post the proof in my previous posts. Please do check them.
> 
> But aren't the BJP workers(*Official*) circulating posters stating that it was Wikileaks Boss who said that Modi is incorruptible which is an obvious *twisting of fact.*
> 
> People also post images of China's city as Gujarat's, people also create fake id's of celebrities and endorse their master. And I can go on and on...


Lol getting excited at BJP workers sharing fake wikileaks? I take this oppurtunity to remind you of the Transparency International episode by your very own Shazia Ilmi and Saint Kejri.You are making a big deal of Modi following the twitter handles while Saint Kejri actually repeated the lies about a non existant survey at a media event ...Here's a link to take you down memory lane...Transparency International denies Kejriwal's corruption claim -     Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Wikileaks on Namo:

Cable Viewer


@Dem!god@JanjaWeed @Indischer @arp2041 @Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> Lol getting excited at BJP workers sharing fake wikileaks?



It wasn't fake ,just source wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, maine kaha na there is a thing about AAPtards........................

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

Parul said:


> Read this Wiki Cable....Nobody said wikileaks endorsed Modi..but they did publish cables which supported that and that is the fact they cannot deny..



it was said in image (which was circulated) that Julius assange wikileaks has said that :|

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Unhappy, KP Singhdeo ready to quit Congress, join BJP *
Reported by Chinmaya Dehury
Bhubaneswar, Mar 16:

Pained and humiliated over the denial of party ticket for the Dhenkanal Lok Sabha constituency, veteran Odisha leader, former Union Minister and PCC president Kamakshya Prasad Singhdeo is contemplating quitting Congress and joining the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), sources close to him said today.





KP Singhdeo

KP, as he is popularly known across India’s political circles, had made all preparations to contest from the Dhenkanal Lok Sabha constituency and his winning chances were pretty bright, sources said.

However, for reasons best known to the PCC chief and the AICC, a comparatively lightweight like Sudhir Samal was favoured with the ticket for Dhenkanal.

“I have aired my grievances before the party head Sonia Gandhi a few days back and she has assured me to look into the matter. I have served the party for 37 years. However, I am consulting with my party colleagues and family members including KV Singhdeo, state BJP president and Balangir MP Kalikesh Singhdeo in the matter,” said Singhdeo, scion of the Dhenkanal royal family.

He, however, said that final decision on whether to quit the party will be taken at an appropriate time if he does not get justice from the party high command.

Sources close to KP Singhdeo said he is likely to join BJP, if the party high command does not reconsider their decision on the party ticket for the Dhenkanal parliamentary constituency.

The sources confirmed that the BJP patriarch LK Advani and president Rajnath Singh have already requested him to join the saffron party while the BJP general secretary Dharmendra Pradhan and state BJP president KV Singhdeo are in constant touch with him.

Besides, BJP’s Lok Sabha candidate for the constituency Rudramadhav Pani is also ready to sacrifice his ticket for the veteran leader , who had represented the constituency as many as six times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MST

Its only a matter of time before rest of the AAPTARDS also start talking like this.

*Ex-IPS Sharma quits AAP, vows to expose Kejriwal*

Ending his two-month association with the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), the former IPS officer, Ranbir Sharma, quit the fledgling political party on a bitter note.

After announcing his resignation from the party on Sunday, Sharma told Hindustan Times that he would contest from Kurukshetra and "expose the wrongdoings" of AAP's national convener Arvind Kejriwal.

*"I have a decade-old association with Kejriwal but I am deeply hurt to find how he and his party were befooling the people in the name of clean politics. There is no internal democracy and only those who maintain cordial relations with Kejriwal and his team were preferred over common activists,"* said Sharma, who had joined AAP on January 12 in Chandigarh after quitting his service.

The ex-IPS officer, who is the son-in-law of veteran Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) leader from Karnal ID Swami, said that he would contest against Kejriwal from wherever he contests in the forthcoming polls.

Sharma said that he wanted to work AAP's USP 'swaraj' (self governance), but the concept was actually missing in the party. "Kejriwal says he wants to promote decentralisation in the party, but the party lacks transparency completely. In Haryana, the ticket allocation process for Lok Sabha was an eyewash and people were handpicked by the central leaders arbitrarily," he said.

Sharma said that though applications were invited from the common workers who wanted to contestelections, but tickets were given only to well-connected and affluent individuals.

Sharma clarified that he had never applied for a ticket but had to take decision to contest polls to show the shallowness of Kejriwal.

*"I am fully convinced that Kejriwal's every activity is choreographed. He dresses to look like a common man and indulge in gimmicks to gain publicity. He has hurt the emotions of people, including mine, who took AAP and Kejriwal as a potential political alternative," said Sharma.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## vicky sen

Where is Bhai Zakir and fsayed?


----------



## Nair saab

vicky sen said:


> Where is Bhai Zakir and fsayed?


Bhai Zakir Rahul baba ka cerelac prepare kar raha haii...

Fsayed to shayad Sonia Mata ki photoshopping main busy haii...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MST

vicky sen said:


> Where is Bhai Zakir and fsayed?



Is hafte ka payment nahin hua hai. Once they are paid they will be back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

vicky sen said:


> Where is Bhai Zakir and fsayed?



Zakir ban ho gaya, Fajju ka pata nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Guys kejriwal varanasi se lad raha he I was not been able to follow news or twitter for two dats whats happing at politicle front ... specially BJP ?


----------



## The_Showstopper

onu1886 said:


> Lol getting excited at BJP workers sharing fake wikileaks? I take this oppurtunity to remind you of the Transparency International episode by your very own Shazia Ilmi and Saint Kejri.You are making a big deal of Modi following the twitter handles while Saint Kejri actually repeated the lies about a non existant survey at a media event ...Here's a link to take you down memory lane...Transparency International denies Kejriwal's corruption claim -
> 
> 
> Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<



Why don't you post the complete story? AAP later on clarified and apologized with humility *(Source: AAP issues clarification on Transparency International; regrets error on corruption report - Economic Times)* which is rarely the case with Feku. LOL He is yet to apologize for his lie.

RTI activist refutes Modi’s claims on Sonia’s medical bills | Firstpost

PMO: No government money spent on Sonia’s foreign travel - The Hindu

Congress demands apology from Narendra Modi on Sonia Gandhi remarks - Economic Times

A piece of advice to you mate since you are new in this forum "Don't jump to conclusions without confirming them"


----------



## vicky sen

chak de INDIA said:


> Zakir ban ho gaya, Fajju ka pata nahi





MST said:


> Is hafte ka payment nahin hua hai. Once they are paid they will be back



LOL I was surprised by the cleanliness of the political section.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

vicky sen said:


> Where is _Bhai Zakir_ and fsayed?



Multiple IDs creations | Page 3



Jason bourne said:


> Guys kejriwal varanasi se lad raha he I was not been able to follow news or twitter for two dats whats happing at politicle front ... specially BJP ?



He is holding referendum on 23rd in Varanasi, if people of Varanasi will ask him to fight; then only he'll fight against NaMo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Jason bourne said:


> Guys kejriwal varanasi se lad raha he I was not been able to follow news or twitter for two dats whats happing at politicle front ... specially BJP ?



He is fighting to save deposit :|

*if all parties drop their candidates* it will be fight to save deposit between him and mukhtar ansari


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> So ,If i follow someone and he tweets something that means i endorse his tweet
> 
> what dimwit logic is that,check mufflerman following and retweets ,check ankit lal 'IT head' yaar zada dur nahi jaa
> 
> I don't know but many people RT things w/o checking
> 
> this is what aaptards were spreading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also carry on when shri mufflerman posted a pic of old left place of medical center to show condition of gujrat !
> 
> has modi ever done such type of cheap job?
> 
> Lets not discuss followers ,more gali galoch fake types are aaptards too



When did I say he endorsed the tweet. Do you have this habit of reading things when there are none. But anyways just wanted to tell you that *"A man is known by the company he keeps" *and the same applies to Modi.

BJP workers weren't tweeting or retweeting news but were circulating posters stating that Wikileaks Boss states that Modi is incorruptible which was aptly denied by Wikileaks.

What do you have say about the following:































I have whole lot of these, so let's not get into that...


----------



## jiki

enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The_Showstopper

jiki said:


> enjoy



LOL Isn't she the girl who was in the Rahul Gandhi spoof video? She is cute...


----------



## The_Showstopper

After her infamous Godse tweet she is back with a bang.....

Wikileaks reveal Preeti Gandhi as the person behind the scripted campaign - daily.bhaskar.com

*Wikileaks reveal Preeti Gandhi as the person behind the scripted campaign *

Dailybhaskar.com | Mar 17, 2014, 18:26PM IST






*
New Delhi: *Wikileaks negated its endorsement of Gujarat Chief Minister and said that the campaign showing *Wikileaks as an endorser of Modi was not true and has been planted by Modi supporters*. 

On Sunday, the website had posted a series of Tweets stating that the US cables, sent by Mumbai Consular General Michael S Owen in 2006, had only quoted Rajkot Congress Party leader Manoharsinh Jadeja.

*A day after, the Twitter handle of Wikileaks published another tweet, revealing the person behind the scripted campaign using Wikileaks name to endorse Modi.*

*The tweet accused co-convener of Bjp's communication cell, Preeti Gandhi as the person behind the false propaganda.*

The *website gave a link to one of the tweets posted by her on January 25*, this year. The link had an image of Julian Assange with quote saying- 'America fears Narendra Modi because they know he is incorruptible'.

The quote was marked with a signature of Assange at the bottom.




LOLz Even Assange got the taste of Feku Army limited's production


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> When did I say he endorsed the tweet. Do you have this habit of reading things when there are none. But anyways just wanted to tell you that *"A man is known by the company he keeps"
> *
> BJP workers weren't tweeting or retweeting news but were circulating posters stating that Wikileaks Boss states that Modi is incorruptible which was aptly denied by Wikileaks.
> 
> 
> I have whole lot of these, so let's not get into that...




HAHAHAH

Nitin gadkar doesnt even have a account on twitter .......fool someone else 

this drama is done by top paap leaders look yourself

































maza aya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Modi's Varanasi play forces rivals to rethink plans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> HAHAHAH
> 
> Nitin gadkar doesnt even have a account on twitter .......fool someone else




I do know that it is a fake twitter handle and that is what I am trying to convey and please do let me know about your opinion on the rest of pics...




GreenFoe said:


> this drama is done by top paap leaders look yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maza aya



So if there is presence of media, it is no more Aam aadmi rally. Is it??

And also please go through these following links and get updated....

FIR against Sheila Dikshit; High Court to hear Delhi government's plea on February 26 - Economic Times

AAP government orders FIR against Sheila Dikshit in Delhi CWG scam | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

FIR against Sheila Dikshit - The Hindu


I did not get that Modi-Wikileaks pic. Can you explain the picture?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jiki said:


> enjoy



Aww . . she is cute. . a born actor


----------



## jbond197

To all the lie spreading AAPtards on Gujarat land deals check it out even SC praised land acquisition process in Gujarat.

Land Act a fraud, learn from Gujarat, says SC - Indian Express

But then they are not the ones believing is laws so this will be too much for them.

Now watch it out how many people are there who takes kejru seriously

Kejri fails to draw crowd in Bangalore

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Modi takes the safe route, to contest from Gujarat too*
IndiaToday.in New Delhi, March 13, 2014 | UPDATED 18:49 IST

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/narendra-modi-bjp-contest-lok-sabha-polls-gujarat/1/349409.html




Why does Modi need a safe seat to contest, asks Tarun Gogoi - News Oneindia


----------



## jbond197

Arvind Kejriwal डॉक्टर से: मेरी खासी ठीक क्यो नही हो रही है सर |

Doctor: बाहर #NaMo की हवा चल रही है जो #AAP के स्वास्थ के लिये सही नही है
-----_-------
Why is this paltu kejru not responding with proofs now?

Notice to Arvind Kejriwal for allegations against Nitin Gadkari's firm - Economic Times

Eik baar to apni kahi baat prove karke dikha de .. Just once otherwise your aaptards will cry a lot once you land up behind bars..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jbond197 said:


> Arvind Kejriwal डॉक्टर से: मेरी खासी ठीक क्यो नही हो रही है सर |
> 
> Doctor: बाहर #NaMo की हवा चल रही है जो #AAP के स्वास्थ के लिये सही नही है
> -----_-------
> Why is this paltu kejru not responding with proofs now?
> 
> Notice to Arvind Kejriwal for allegations against Nitin Gadkari's firm - Economic Times
> 
> Eik baar to apni kahi baat prove karke dikha de .. Just once otherwise your aaptards will cry a lot once you land up behind bars..



Only paltu can ask questions. . . if you ask back you are a Modi agent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey




----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> To all the lie spreading AAPtards on Gujarat land deals check it out even SC praised land acquisition process in Gujarat.
> 
> Land Act a fraud, learn from Gujarat, says SC - Indian Express
> 
> But then they are not the ones believing is laws so this will be too much for them.
> 
> Now watch it out how many people are there who takes kejru seriously
> 
> Kejri fails to draw crowd in Bangalore





Supreme court is corrupt and is a BJP agent !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

The_Showstopper said:


> Why don't you post the complete story? AAP later on clarified and apologized with humility *(Source: AAP issues clarification on Transparency International; regrets error on corruption report - Economic Times)* which is rarely the case with Feku. LOL He is yet to apologize for his lie.
> 
> RTI activist refutes Modi’s claims on Sonia’s medical bills | Firstpost
> 
> PMO: No government money spent on Sonia’s foreign travel - The Hindu
> 
> Congress demands apology from Narendra Modi on Sonia Gandhi remarks - Economic Times
> 
> A piece of advice to you mate since you are new in this forum "Don't jump to conclusions without confirming them"


Everybody knows that the clarification was issued.infact I brought this up only because you made a mountain out of a molehill just cause Modi follows a few of the Twitter handles where these wikileaks were posted.Unlike some people he never repeated these just based on hearsay.i posted one link cause you never posted the complete story either . did you post the links where even quite a few mainstream papers considered these leaks to be true ,without verifying the source ?All I am saying is that if you expect people to cut Saint Kejri some slack coz he was misinformed , the same shall be expected of you in this matter where there was at least a source albeit a false one.Just because I'm new , doe'nt mean I can't reason you know so please stop with this patronizing tone.Anyways even if there was a clarification issued from BJP will you stop targeting Modi because of this issue ? Of course not, so you can carry on. P.S - how are the other links even related to this discussion? By the way I have been meaning to give a reply on the questions you posted about the Ambani gas issue and pricing.i will as soon as I get a little time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Indischer said:


> That guy is a bunch of contradictions, it seems. He's said to be personally very friendly to Hindus, is married to a Christian girl, and isn't the most religious guy out there.




Which guy?

The one who shoot Junior owasi?


----------



## kurup

My 8000th post dedicated to this great man .

*MODI for PM ................ MISSION 272+ .................. *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kurup said:


> My 8000th post dedicated to this great man .
> 
> *MODI for PM ................ MISSION 272+ .................. *



So officially you are about to become an Elite troll ? 
Congrats bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

chak de INDIA said:


> So officially you are about to become an Elite troll ?
> Congrats bro



Thnx bro ...... idk if there is any other criteria for being an Elite troll ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kurup said:


> Thnx bro ...... idk if there is any other criteria for being an Elite troll ......



naah . . hard work and dedication is the only way . . theres no shortcuts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Will ally with whoever forms government at Centre, Jagan says - The Times of India

So a pre poll alliance with TDP and post poll support from YSRC.. not bad...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Will ally with whoever forms government at Centre, Jagan says - The Times of India
> 
> So a pre poll alliance with TDP and post poll support from YSRC.. not bad...



Funny part is all the parties of Seemandhra and Telangana i.e TDP,TRS, YSRC wants to ally with BJP.. Congress divided the state for political gains but will end up only as a sore loser..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Funny part is all the parties of Seemandhra and Telangana i.e TDP,TRS, YSRC wants to ally with BJP.. Congress divided the state for political gains but will end up only as a sore loser..



So i guess it's assured that TRS & YSRC will support NDA from outside.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

The_Showstopper said:


> I do know that it is a fake twitter handle and that is what I am trying to convey and please do let me know about your opinion on the rest of pics...



You are a Liar and a Hypocrite. 

You first post Propaganda picture to bad mouth BJP and then claim you did not know the truth. For all I know you might have made those picture yourself to further your agenda. 

It is you who have to explain those pcitures not anyone else  





> So if there is presence of media, it is no more Aam aadmi rally. Is it??
> 
> And also please go through these following links and get updated....
> 
> FIR against Sheila Dikshit; High Court to hear Delhi government's plea on February 26 - Economic Times
> 
> AAP government orders FIR against Sheila Dikshit in Delhi CWG scam | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> FIR against Sheila Dikshit - The Hindu
> 
> I did not get that Modi-Wikileaks pic. Can you explain the picture?



The reality is AK promised to lodge FIR *within 6 days of coming to power. HE DID NOT DO THAT. *Now explain that ....... OTOH there is no need to explain that either. What it tells me and others is he is a barking dog out to create a nuisance and has no honor nor does his words have any value.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Guys quickly , anyone staying outside India can you please access this report and post it here?? Its already been blocked in India...Jaldi before the guy is forced to take it off his website..

Report blaming Nehru for India's defeat in 1962 war made public

Classified 1962 India-China war report posted online, blocked : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

lol...our politicians.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*Clerics demand Ahmed Patel’s arrest over waqf propert*

Clerics demand Ahmed Patel’s arrest over waqf property

Secular loot

*Clerics demand Ahmed Patel’s arrest over waqf propert*

Clerics demand Ahmed Patel’s arrest over waqf property

Secular loot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

onu1886 said:


> Guys quickly , anyone staying outside India can you please access this report and post it here?? Its already been blocked in India...Jaldi before the guy is forced to take it off his website..
> 
> Report blaming Nehru for India's defeat in 1962 war made public
> 
> Classified 1962 India-China war report posted online, blocked : North, News - India Today




Bhai report khaan hai??

Govt ne har site josne who report upload ki thi use block kar diya hai aur kuch link this document has been removed dikha rahen hain.


----------



## Jason bourne

Reservation required in pvt jobs: Nandan Nilekani | The Economic Times Video | ET Now

Ye congress join karne ki asar itni jaldi hoti he pata nai tha ...sathiya gaya he nilkeni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

HariPrasad said:


> Which guy?
> 
> The one who shoot Junior owasi?



No. That younger Owaisi himself.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> Reservation required in pvt jobs: Nandan Nilekani | The Economic Times Video | ET Now
> 
> Ye congress join karne ki asar itni jaldi hoti he pata nai tha ...sathiya gaya he nilkeni



HE'LL LOSE DEPOSIT.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Indischer said:


> No. That younger Owaisi himself.



That is no measure of one's secularism. Marrying Christian women is permitted in Islam (people of the book). Being friendly with Hindus is not really all that hard, is it? It is not like the Hindu is a threat to him or refusing to do business with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

madhu_greenleaf said:


> That is no measure of one's secularism. Marrying Christian women is permitted in Islam (people of the book). Being friendly with Hindus is not really all that hard, is it? It is not like the Hindu is a threat to him or refusing to do business with him.



It isn't a measure of his secularism, but a measure of the lengths to which he needs to stoop to attract the average Muslim voter from his constituency.


----------



## HariPrasad

Indischer said:


> No. That younger Owaisi himself.




What are you saying?

He threatened to kill 1 Billion hindus.


----------



## onu1886

anonymus said:


> Bhai report khaan hai??
> 
> Govt ne har site josne who report upload ki thi use block kar diya hai aur kuch link this document has been removed dikha rahen hain.


 I know .That's why I was requesting somebody living outside India to access the link and post the contents here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

@JAT BALWAN Sahib,

Congress ka jaato ko OBC mein dalne ka fayda milega kya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

HariPrasad said:


> What are you saying?
> 
> He threatened to kill 1 Billin hindus.



Yes. And I can threaten to destroy the whole planet. If reports about his conduct in person are actually true, then it means that he simply plays to the gallery each time to attract votes, rather than say such awful things with genuine intent or hatred. I'm not saying this to sound sympathetic to him, but just to illustrate why I called him a bunch of contradictions.



onu1886 said:


> Guys quickly , anyone staying outside India can you please access this report and post it here?? Its already been blocked in India...Jaldi before the guy is forced to take it off his website..
> 
> Report blaming Nehru for India's defeat in 1962 war made public
> 
> Classified 1962 India-China war report posted online, blocked : North, News - India Today



I tried, and failed yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

anonymus said:


> @JAT BALWAN Sahib,
> 
> Congress ka jaato ko OBC mein dalne ka fayda milega kya ?



he he he too late... jaton ko reservation dene ki shuruaat Bajpai ne ki thi ... it is well known over here ... ab congress to doobti hui shaiwalon(kaai) pe haath maar rahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

onu1886 said:


> Everybody knows that the clarification was issued.infact I brought this up only because you made a mountain out of a molehill just cause Modi follows a few of the Twitter handles where these wikileaks were posted.Unlike some people he never repeated these just based on hearsay.i posted one link cause you never posted the complete story either . did you post the links where even quite a few mainstream papers considered these leaks to be true ,without verifying the source ?All I am saying is that if you expect people to cut Saint Kejri some slack coz he was misinformed , the same shall be expected of you in this matter where there was at least a source albeit a false one.Just because I'm new , doe'nt mean I can't reason you know so please stop with this patronizing tone.Anyways even if there was a clarification issued from BJP will you stop targeting Modi because of this issue ? Of course not, so you can carry on. P.S - how are the other links even related to this discussion? By the way I have been meaning to give a reply on the questions you posted about the Ambani gas issue and pricing.i will as soon as I get a little time.



So spreading misinformation is small thing for you. No wonder BJP felicitated those who circulated fake videos(aka Muzaffarnagar). And Modi isn't just following people who spreading wrong info but also people who abuse others. So what say? The difference I am pointing out is that when AK was misinformed and hence gave out wrong info, he promptly came out and apologized which hasn't been the case with Modi. I am not trying to patronize anyone over here, I was just advising, you can take it or leave it .

Yes I would stop targeting Modi *on that particular issue* if BJP comes out and clarifies, you have my word 

They are related since I wanted to show you how Modi wrongly claimed about Sonia Gandhi's expenses and let me tell you that I would eagerly wait for your reply on questions asked to Mr. Modi.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Indischer said:


> It isn't a measure of his secularism, but a measure of the lengths to which he needs to stoop to attract the average Muslim voter from his constituency.



It is easy for him to do that because he himself believes in it. It is not something he is stooping to. He is there already along with the "average" Muslim voter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

madhu_greenleaf said:


> It is easy for him to do that because he himself believes in it. It is not something he is stooping to. He is there already along with the "average" Muslim voter.



I think I gave the reasons earlier why he's slightly different. The average Muslim voter won't be thinking of marrying a Christian any time soon without getting her converted to Islam first.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Indischer said:


> I think I gave the reasons earlier why he's slightly different. The average Muslim voter won't be thinking of marrying a Christian any time soon without getting her converted to Islam first.



No it is not that uncommon. As I said they are people of the book which makes it perfectly halal for the Muslim to marry a Christian. If they had a Muslim wedding, the girl would have taken up a Muslim name too, but for the sake of saying she can claim to still be a Christian. After all, Isa is recognized as a prophet in Islam too. Seen quite a few such weddings myself.

It would have been a sign of liberalism if it was a Christian guy and a Muslim girl. That is forbidden per Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

again enjoy all AAP Tards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

fiji said:


> Karnataka Land Scam: Yeddyurappa In Trouble - News Stories, Latest News Headlines on Times of India
> 
> Mining scam: BS Yeddyurappa, sons appear before CBI court - News Oneindia
> 
> Yeddyurappa's downfall from one scam to another : South, News - India Today
> 
> Yeddyurappa In Illegal Mining Scam: Latest News, Photos, Videos on Yeddyurappa In Illegal Mining Scam - NDTV.COM
> 
> now iam 100% sure BJP supporters are complete idiots




High Court quashes FIR against Yeddyurappa - The Hindu

now iam 100% sure CONGI supporters are complete idiots 



flankerX said:


> Yr koi election ki update do?? Modi sahb jeet rahy ya nae?? I wish he wins with clear majority , I mean clean sweep!!




Yes he is going to be the PM.



fiji said:


> Arvind Kejriwal in Bangalore, expresses concern over farmers' suicide - The Times of India
> *Arvind Kejriwal in Bangalore, expresses concern over farmers' suicide*
> 
> BANGALORE: AAP chief and former Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal on Saturday expressed concern over increasing numbers of farmers' suicide and took BJP prime minister candidate Narendra Modi task for allegedly bribing few media sections.
> 
> "My resignation has upset many people and this shows how they love AAP. Honest politics and politicians across country is my primary agenda," he said.
> 
> Kejriwal arrived in Bangalore on Saturday morning and he will tour Karnataka before flying back to Delhi on Monday.




Crook Kejari is completely silent over Highest farmer suicide in Maharashtra, Andhra. He has gone mum on all scam of Congress regime. He is silent on illegal minines alloted to Zindal and others. He is focusing on BJP corruption which is not even a fraction of what congress has. He is silent on AAP member's corruption like that of Somanath Bharati.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Srinivas said:


> There are CMs who have done very well in governance and development in India.




yes there are CMS all of them are from BJP only. Modi is ahead of all.



Srinivas said:


> There are CMs in India who has done well in the last 5 years than Modi.




No one.



GreenFoe said:


> What is common man agenda ? Free water ,Free this and that ?
> That was the congress policy since 1947 to 1991 ,What happened ??
> We need more industries ,more manufacturing ,more jobs ,that;s it .



In gujarat, there is an explosion in Jobs in unorganized sector. You will not get a mason to work for a day in less than 600 Rs. In cities Auto wala earns 30K and same as lariwalas who sales fruit and vegetables.



Srinivas said:


> I think Maharastra and TN also achieved the same impressive growth rates in that time period.




It is not simply about Growth rate. It is about Law and order, Employeement generation, Infrastructure development, Pollution control, Agriculture growth, reforms in judiciary, Beti Bachao, Drop out in school rate, fight against malnutrition etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Srinivas said:


> Gujarat is from ancient times on wards a place where most trade used to happen. Gujarat is famous for trade and Businessmen.




Yes but today Gujarat is in forefront in Industrial development, Agriculture (Which it was never), Employment Generation and what ever you may say.



Rahul9090 said:


> Congress to get 200-plus LS seats: Rahul Gandhi -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest News India, World, Cricket, Politics, Business and Entertainment - ABP News formerly Star News<




Bechara Pappu. 272 bol bhi nahi sakta!!!!!!!


----------



## Srinivas

HariPrasad said:


> yes there are CMS all of them are from BJP only. Modi is ahead of all.
> No one.
> In gujarat, there is an explosion in Jobs in unorganized sector. You will not get a mason to work for a day in less than 600 Rs. In cities Auto wala earns 30K and same as lariwalas who sales fruit and vegetables.
> It is not simply about Growth rate. It is about *Law and order, Employeement generation, Infrastructure development, Pollution control, Agriculture growth, reforms in judiciary, Beti Bachao, Drop out in school rate, fight against malnutrition* etc.



Other states are also doing well similar to Gujarat and Gujarat is not number one in all the categories.


----------



## HariPrasad

Srinivas said:


> Other states are also doing well similar to Gujarat and Gujarat is not number one in all the categories.




Please show me a single state which has done so much of progress in all department. I changeling you.



jiki said:


> what abt subramanyam swami no where in the list, i am gr8 fan of him




I too. He is the guy who can really Fix the congress. He fixed the congress even when he was not even MP.


----------



## Srinivas

HariPrasad said:


> Please show me a single state which has done so much of progress in all department. I changeling you.



No need for challenges and take it lightly ....

go through the below links and find it yourself.

Human Development:

List of Indian states and territories by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://wcd.nic.in/publication/GDIGEReport/Part2.pdf

Gujarat fails to make top grade in development index by Raghuram Rajan-led panel - The Times of India

GDP and percapita income :

List of Indian states by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I see Maharastra is leading in both the reports.


----------



## HariPrasad

Srinivas said:


> No need for challenges and take it lightly ....
> 
> go through the below links and find it yourself.
> 
> Human Development:
> 
> List of Indian states and territories by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> http://wcd.nic.in/publication/GDIGEReport/Part2.pdf
> 
> Gujarat fails to make top grade in development index by Raghuram Rajan-led panel - The Times of India
> 
> GDP and percapita income :
> 
> List of Indian states by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I see Maharastra is leading in both the reports.



OK now see.


1st In agriculture

1st in employment

1St in economic freedom.

Best work in Saving girl Child.

The only state where water table goes Up because of rigorous water conservation drive.

No 1 in judicial reform. All judgement are delivered in a year. 

Lowest crime against women. 

Excellent work in urban Housing.

No 1 in river linking. 

No 1 in providing 24*7 electricity to each and every village.

All 5 electricity companies are among best in India. 

And list goes on.........


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kbd-raaf

Srinivas said:


> No need for challenges and take it lightly ....
> 
> go through the below links and find it yourself.
> 
> Human Development:
> 
> List of Indian states and territories by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> http://wcd.nic.in/publication/GDIGEReport/Part2.pdf
> 
> Gujarat fails to make top grade in development index by Raghuram Rajan-led panel - The Times of India
> 
> GDP and percapita income :
> 
> List of Indian states by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I see Maharastra is leading in both the reports.



Maharashtra is leading because of Mumbai and the fact that most Indian MNCs have their billion dollar operations based out of it.

Take Ahmedabad out of Gujarat and Mumbai out of Maharashtra and Gujarat is #1 in terms of per capita GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

@Bhai Zakir
@Guynextdoor2 
@ExtraOdinary 
@Soumitra 
@The_Showstopper 
@Parul 
@ranjeet 

Mamata Banerjee should be more critical of Narendra Modi: Muslim cleric - The Times of India


KOLKATA: Accusing BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi of being an "opportunist", prominent city cleric Maulana Barkati on Tuesday asked Trinamool Congress leader Mamata Banerjee to be more critical of Modi in order to prove her secular credentials. 

*The imam of city's Tipu Sultan Mosque, Maulana Barkati, said, "We know she is secular but If Mamata Banerjee wants to prove her secular credentials, she should be more aggressive and critical about Modi. Rahul Gandhi has been critical of Modi, we want Mamata Banerjee also to come out openly in criticising Modi." *
The cleric's comment comes at a time when all political parties are aggressively trying to woo Muslims for their 28 per cent minority votes, which is a deciding factor for 28-30 seats of the 42 Lok Sabha seats in the state. 

*Barkati lashed out at Modi for seeking the votes of the Muslim community. *

*"Why is he asking for the votes of Muslims, when he has a problem in wearing the Muslim cap. He should be ashamed about asking for our votes. He is an opportunist," he charged.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

^ You think this is something to be proud of @fsayed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

kbd-raaf said:


> Maharashtra is leading because of Mumbai and the fact that most Indian MNCs have their billion dollar operations based out of it.
> 
> Take Ahmedabad out of Gujarat and Mumbai out of Maharashtra and Gujarat is #1 in terms of per capita GDP.



We are talking about states and CM's.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ You think this is something to be proud of @fsayed?



LOL........clearly he thinks it is something to be proud of. But then he is just being Honest. 

Their HATE for Modi is the only real part of this drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> Infact Congress has even tacitly expected there defeat




As great Chanakya had said, I do not consider a king great who wins 100 war but the one who makes his enemy surrender before war.

Namo has that skill. He has made congress consider defeat even before the election start. In gujarat he has left no room for congress. Congress never felt that it can win in last 13 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> So spreading misinformation is small thing for you. No wonder BJP felicitated those who circulated fake videos(aka Muzaffarnagar). And Modi isn't just following people who spreading wrong info but also people who abuse others. So what say? The difference I am pointing out is that when AK was misinformed and hence gave out wrong info, he promptly came out and apologized which hasn't been the case with Modi. I am not trying to patronize anyone over here, I was just advising, you can take it or leave it .
> 
> Yes I would stop targeting Modi *on that particular issue* if BJP comes out and clarifies, you have my word
> 
> They are related since I wanted to show you how Modi wrongly claimed about Sonia Gandhi's expenses and let me tell you that I would eagerly wait for your reply on questions asked to Mr. Modi.


It would be advisable not to be bring in Muzaffarnagar, AK can bend over backwards in front of clerics for muslims vote. Here are his U turns .... 
July 25, 2013
Kejriwal justifies demand for probe into Batla House encounter - The Hindu

Jan 31, 2014
Muslims irked with Kejriwal’s comments on Batla House | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Marshmallow said:


> Dear Indian Frends....Vote for any new Party,New Idea,New People....
> 
> People of Subcontinent shud get rid of the old n medieval ways.....
> 
> Think for your Country,Not for your Race,Ethnicity or for whom your old fat grandpa had been supporting
> 
> Out with the Old and In with New!




You are right bro. 

We have a large class which vote as per their conviction of party giving a good governance. But we have a large class (muslims in particular along with some other community) which vote as a block. How ever the good thing is that it is changing fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Soumitra
> @The_Showstopper
> @Parul
> @ranjeet
> 
> Mamata Banerjee should be more critical of Narendra Modi: Muslim cleric - The Times of India
> 
> 
> KOLKATA: Accusing BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi of being an "opportunist", prominent city cleric Maulana Barkati on Tuesday asked Trinamool Congress leader Mamata Banerjee to be more critical of Modi in order to prove her secular credentials.
> 
> *The imam of city's Tipu Sultan Mosque, Maulana Barkati, said, "We know she is secular but If Mamata Banerjee wants to prove her secular credentials, she should be more aggressive and critical about Modi. Rahul Gandhi has been critical of Modi, we want Mamata Banerjee also to come out openly in criticising Modi." *
> The cleric's comment comes at a time when all political parties are aggressively trying to woo Muslims for their 28 per cent minority votes, which is a deciding factor for 28-30 seats of the 42 Lok Sabha seats in the state.
> 
> *Barkati lashed out at Modi for seeking the votes of the Muslim community. *
> 
> *"Why is he asking for the votes of Muslims, when he has a problem in wearing the Muslim cap. He should be ashamed about asking for our votes. He is an opportunist," he charged.*



Special prayer held in Kolkata for Osama - The Hindu

He is same guy who prayed for Osama's soul. You arent scoring any brownie points here. WTF is wrong with you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

fsayed said:


> Mamata Banerjee should be more critical of Narendra Modi: Muslim cleric - The Times of India
> 
> 
> KOLKATA: Accusing BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi of being an "opportunist", prominent city cleric Maulana Barkati on Tuesday asked Trinamool Congress leader Mamata Banerjee to be more critical of Modi in order to prove her secular credentials.
> 
> *The imam of city's Tipu Sultan Mosque, Maulana Barkati, said, "We know she is secular but If Mamata Banerjee wants to prove her secular credentials, she should be more aggressive and critical about Modi. Rahul Gandhi has been critical of Modi, we want Mamata Banerjee also to come out openly in criticising Modi." *
> The cleric's comment comes at a time when all political parties are aggressively trying to woo Muslims for their 28 per cent minority votes, which is a deciding factor for 28-30 seats of the 42 Lok Sabha seats in the state.
> 
> *Barkati lashed out at Modi for seeking the votes of the Muslim community. *
> 
> *"Why is he asking for the votes of Muslims, when he has a problem in wearing the Muslim cap. He should be ashamed about asking for our votes. He is an opportunist," he charged.*


Who is he to issue a certificate of Secularism? Lol at the butthurt for not wearing the Muslim cap? wear the topi and take such zombies for a ride. All hail the vote bank !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@Nair saab @arp2041 @Roybot @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @HariPrasad @kbd-raaf @jha @ranjeet @Indischer @kurup

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> @Nair saab @arp2041 @Roybot @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @HariPrasad @kbd-raaf @jha @ranjeet @Indischer @kurup



 

It's Sibal vs. Harshvardhan in Chandni Chock, i m guessing the later will win due to his clean image.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

kbd-raaf said:


> ^ You think this is something to be proud of @fsayed?


jab tum log post kar k batate ho ke modi ki acceptance muslim hogayi hai ye uska answer hai

*In Madhya Pradesh, infighting in BJP could cost party dearly*

Read more at: In Madhya Pradesh, infighting in BJP could cost party dearly | Firstpost






Bhopal: Can the BJP quell the rebellion over the selection of Lok Sabha candidates from Madhya Pradesh? If it fails, it might well say goodbye to the hope of winning all 29 seats in the state. Though the nomination process for the first phase began on Saturday after the election commission’s notification, no papers were filed as suspense continued over selection of candidates. The party has put off its decision on the Bhopal, Mandsaur, Balaghat, Khajuraho and Sagar seats till after Holi. Many state leaders have aired their views against the selection of candidates. Those denied tickets are frowning at the double standards in offering tickets and are laughing at the claims of a clean sweep by the party. Chouhan is part of the candidate selection committee. AFP The state selection committee consisting of state BJP president Narendra Singh Tomar, chief minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan and organisation secretary Arvind Menon have been able to keep former chief minister Uma Bharti out of the state. Bharti’s nomination from Jhansi keeps her in UP. As a legislator from Charkhari seat in that state she attended the Assembly only once in two years and would still be a negative factor in Madhya Pradesh. In its list for 24 of the 29 constituencies the party dropped four sitting MPs, rewarded two defectors and fielded three legislators. Two MLAs, Jaibhan Singh Pavaiya and Chandrabhan Singh are pitted against the Congress heavyweights Jyotiraditya Scindia (Guna) and Kamalnath (Chhindwara). The third legislator Manohar Untwal will take on another strong and controversial contender from Congress, Sajjan Singh Verma in Shajapur-Dewas. The defectors offered tickets are Bhagirath Prasad from Bhind and Rao Uday Pratap Singh (Hoshangabad). None of the nine ministers who sought tickets for their relatives have been obliged so far. Some of them are still camping in Delhi. Rajya Sabha member Phaggan Singh Kulaste and Anoop Mishra, who failed to win the assembly elections have also been nominated. The list includes five women. The sitting MPs denied ticket include Shivraj Lodhi (Damoh), Ashok Argal (Bhind) Govind Mishra ( Sidhi) and Makhan Singh Solanki ( Khargone). Among the surprises was the selection of Chintamani Malviya a professor of philosophy at Vikram University in Ujjain. Malviaya has come up the hard way and at one time sold sundry articles on streets. He was preferred despite strong resistance of stalwarts like Thawarchand Gehlot and Satya Narayan Jatiya. Malviya’s name was reported to have been proposed at the instance of RSS and he is to take on controversial Congress candidate Prem Chand Guddu from the Ujjain constituency, which has been reserved for scheduled castes. Meanwhile, five time MP from Shajapur-Dewas, Phool Chand Verma, has shot off letters to Rajnath Singh and RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat in which he has questioned the manner in which tickets were being distributed by the party. He has accused the party of promoting nepotism by accommodating relatives of former chief ministers Kailash Joshi and Sunderlal Patwa. Verma said the decision to shift Narendra Singh Tomar’s constituency from Morena to Gwalior would also send a wrong signal. The party veteran has just amplified the concerns of many of its members. If the party could make Patwa’s nephew and Joshi’s son candidates, why was another chief minister, Virendra Sakhlecha’s, son Om Prakash ignored, he asked. It is no secret that Patwa had a running feud with late Sakhlecha and he would miss no opportunity to run his family down. Shivraj Singh Chouhan owes his political career to Patwa. About former IAS officer Bhagirath Prasad getting a ticket, Verma has pointed out that the former bureaucrat had harassed the RSS and BJP workers earlier. Being a member of the party for nearly five decades Verma’s views could affect the party leadership. Verma has also questioned the nomination of Satya Narain Jatiya and Thawarchand Gehlot to the Rajya Sabha after they had lost assembly elections. Verma’s letter was leaked to the media apparently to send a stern message to the leadership. Former union minister, Arif Beg, who lost the assembly election in November has recommended the name of Bhopal mayor Krishna Gaur for the city’s Lok Sabha seat. Krishna, the daughter-in-law of the former chief minister Babulal Gaur also has the backing of Sushma Swaraj, the leader of the opposition in Lok Sabha and a candidate from Vidisha. Gaur has been camping in Delhi for her. The case of Shivraj Chouhan’s wife Sadhna Singh is equally curious. She has been tipped to contest for Vidisha assembly seat vacated by her husband on being elected from Budni. It has set tongues wagging in the party. With so many other leaders being told not to seek tickets for their relatives the party has angered aspirants who vacated their parliament seats to contest the state assembly elections.

Read more at: In Madhya Pradesh, infighting in BJP could cost party dearly | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> jab tum log post kar k batate ho ke modi ki acceptance muslim hogayi hai ye uska answer hai



dada....._na hindu ka vote chahiye na musalman ka.......Modi ko sirf unn logo ka vote chahiye jo sochtey hai HINDUSTAN ka_........

aiyla @Parul

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Baba Ramdev warns BJP of infighting, overconfidence ahead of polls | The Indian Express
*Baba Ramdev warns BJP of infighting, overconfidence ahead of polls*






Yoga guru Baba Ramdev on Sunday said that BJP was “over-enthusiastic” ahead of the Lok Sabha elections, and warned it against infighting within the party.

“BJP is overenthusiastic about winning the general elections this time,” Ramdev said at a press conference here. It needed to be patient, he added, while conceding that there was resentment within the party due to “announcement of candidature of some persons”.

The yoga guru also said his support to the saffron party and its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi was based on specific issues. However, he said he was confident that NDA would get an absolute majority, and stated that there was no alternative to Modi now.

The people were fed up with misrule, corruption and anarchy of the Congress-led UPA government. The country wanted to get rid of the dynastic rule and one-family rule, he said.

Ramdev also said Aam Aadmi Party leader Arvind Kejriwal would face a disaster if he contested against Modi from Varanasi.

Kejriwal was not talking about Congress’s misrule, but had joined hands with the party, Ramdev alleged.

The yoga guru said he had prepared a nine-point “oath letter” which will be signed by all NDA contestants. The letter commits the candidate to bring back the black money and stop corruption, among other things.

He joined BJP’s candidate from Nagpur, Nitin Gadkari, in his mass contact programme, and released the ‘oath letter’ signed by the former BJP chief.


----------



## ranjeet

Lol Kejru couldn't get permission for his Varanasi rally .... Now who is he going to ask ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Infighting in BJP over Nandi's induction - Economic Times


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Soumitra
> @The_Showstopper
> @Parul
> @ranjeet
> 
> Mamata Banerjee should be more critical of Narendra Modi: Muslim cleric - The Times of India
> 
> 
> KOLKATA: Accusing BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi of being an "opportunist", prominent city cleric Maulana Barkati on Tuesday asked Trinamool Congress leader Mamata Banerjee to be more critical of Modi in order to prove her secular credentials.
> 
> *The imam of city's Tipu Sultan Mosque, Maulana Barkati, said, "We know she is secular but If Mamata Banerjee wants to prove her secular credentials, she should be more aggressive and critical about Modi. Rahul Gandhi has been critical of Modi, we want Mamata Banerjee also to come out openly in criticising Modi." *
> The cleric's comment comes at a time when all political parties are aggressively trying to woo Muslims for their 28 per cent minority votes, which is a deciding factor for 28-30 seats of the 42 Lok Sabha seats in the state.
> 
> *Barkati lashed out at Modi for seeking the votes of the Muslim community. *
> 
> *"Why is he asking for the votes of Muslims, when he has a problem in wearing the Muslim cap. He should be ashamed about asking for our votes. He is an opportunist," he charged.*



Mr. Muslim Cleric, Media and Politicians have been throwing stones at Narendra Modi Ji since 2002, Mamata Banerjee can do so, he has turned those stones into Milestones and he'll continue doing so. 

Why he needs to wear Muslims Cap to prove his loyalty to country or specific community? Will you sport a tilak if asked? or Will you or Muslims, start offering praying at Temples to prove there secularism and loyalty towards country? You should better STFU, do your religious duties and refrain yourself from doing politics and create a diving among people through religion!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fsayed

For Kirron and Anupam Kher, eggs and black flags from BJP workers | NDTV.com


----------



## JAT BALWAN

ExtraOdinary said:


> Special prayer held in Kolkata for Osama - The Hindu
> 
> He is same guy who prayed for Osama's soul. You arent scoring any brownie points here. WTF is wrong with you



Now that is extra ordinary...

bahut krantikaari...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> It's Sibal vs. Harshvardhan in Chandni Chock, i m guessing the later will win due to his clean image.



I don't expect BJP to win even a single seat in Delhi and i've already told you!


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> I don't expect BJP to win even a single seat in Delhi and i've already told you!



Atleast 2, BET?? 

Harshvardhan & Minakshi Lekhi


----------



## fsayed

*RSS worries over infighting in BJP - Newskarnataka.com

Bangalore*: The Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) acknowledged that it is concerned over the internal strife in Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) but is also confident that senior leaders in the party are capable of resolving the crisis.





On Sunday March 9, during the concluding day of the three-day Akhil Bharatiya Pratinidhi Sabha (ABPS), the General Secretary of RSS, Suresh Bhayyaji Joshi said “Sangh is worried over the infighting in the party however we feel that the leaders are experienced enough to tackle the same as they have done on earlier occasions.”

He also said that the present generation is taking initiative and they should be given an opportunity to work, but at the same time, the elders have experience and can guide the youngsters. Political scenario is, however, different and roles keep on changing just as they do in our social lives, he added.

He was accompanied by Dr Manmohan Vaidya, in charge of media relations, RSS.


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Atleast 2, BET??
> 
> Harshvardhan & Minakshi Lekhi



I would love to be proven wrong and I can bet, they won't win from these too seats! The reason being - Ajay Maken has done lot of good things in New Delhi Constituency (my community), has clean image and Sibal would fight from Chandni Chowk, it's there GAD.....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> @Nair saab @arp2041 @Roybot @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @HariPrasad @kbd-raaf @jha @ranjeet @Indischer @kurup



lol.. even dogs had a bit to say at the end!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> *RSS worries over infighting in BJP - Newskarnataka.com
> 
> Bangalore*: The Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) acknowledged that it is concerned over the internal strife in Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) but is also confident that senior leaders in the party are capable of resolving the crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday March 9, during the concluding day of the three-day Akhil Bharatiya Pratinidhi Sabha (ABPS), the General Secretary of RSS, Suresh Bhayyaji Joshi said “Sangh is worried over the infighting in the party however we feel that the leaders are experienced enough to tackle the same as they have done on earlier occasions.”
> 
> He also said that the present generation is taking initiative and they should be given an opportunity to work, but at the same time, the elders have experience and can guide the youngsters. Political scenario is, however, different and roles keep on changing just as they do in our social lives, he added.
> 
> He was accompanied by Dr Manmohan Vaidya, in charge of media relations, RSS.



Bhai bhut DESPERATE lag rha hai???

RSS aur Baba Ramdev yaad aney lagey ab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

LUCKNOW: Amidst reports of former Congress leader Jagdambika Pal cosying up to the BJP and likely to get party ticket for Lok Sabha polls, workers of the saffron party today protested against his possible nomination from Domariyaganj seat. 

BJP workers from Domariyaganj, which is Pal's Lok Sabha constituency, and its surrounding areas staged a sit-in at BJP headquarter demanding denial of ticket to the leader, who recently quit the Congress as well as the Lok Sabha. 

The work .. 

Read more at:
BJP workers stage protest against Jagdambika Pal's likely Domariyaganj ticket - The Economic Times

*Never said Narendra Modi incorruptible: WikiLeaks *

Read more at:
Never said Narendra Modi incorruptible: WikiLeaks - The Economic Times



NEW DELHI: WikiLeaks has dismissed a claim that its founder Julian Assange called Narendra Modi "incorruptible" and accused a BJP leader from Maharashtra of pushing this "fake" endorsement in support of the party's Prime Ministerial candidate. 

The whistle-blower website while denying in a series of tweets that it had called Modi "incorruptible" also tweeted details of a number of observations made by the US Embassy on Modi's leadership style in a secret cable in 2006. 

The c .. 

Read more at:
Never said Narendra Modi incorruptible: WikiLeaks - The Economic Times


----------



## onu1886

fsayed said:


> @Bhai Zakir
> @Guynextdoor2
> @ExtraOdinary
> @Soumitra
> @The_Showstopper
> @Parul
> @ranjeet
> 
> Mamata Banerjee should be more critical of Narendra Modi: Muslim cleric - The Times of India
> 
> 
> KOLKATA: Accusing BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi of being an "opportunist", prominent city cleric Maulana Barkati on Tuesday asked Trinamool Congress leader Mamata Banerjee to be more critical of Modi in order to prove her secular credentials.
> 
> *The imam of city's Tipu Sultan Mosque, Maulana Barkati, said, "We know she is secular but If Mamata Banerjee wants to prove her secular credentials, she should be more aggressive and critical about Modi. Rahul Gandhi has been critical of Modi, we want Mamata Banerjee also to come out openly in criticising Modi." *
> The cleric's comment comes at a time when all political parties are aggressively trying to woo Muslims for their 28 per cent minority votes, which is a deciding factor for 28-30 seats of the 42 Lok Sabha seats in the state.
> 
> *Barkati lashed out at Modi for seeking the votes of the Muslim community. *
> 
> *"Why is he asking for the votes of Muslims, when he has a problem in wearing the Muslim cap. He should be ashamed about asking for our votes. He is an opportunist," he charged.*


 Ever asked Salman Khurshid or any other Muslim leader would they wear a tika or even accept prasad?
Actually will you ,if offered to you?
Why does the onus always have to be on Hindus to prove their secularism?
And please don't reply with pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

@vicky sen Yesterday you were asking about @fsayed, He is here and back at his best!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> @vicky sen Yesterday you were asking about @fsayed, He is here and back at his best!



Yaar woh jaruri hai..........varna apan kahi overconfident nhi ho jaye jaisa ki Ramdev baba cheta rhey hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Yaar woh jaruri hai..........varna apan kahi overconfident nhi ho jaye jaisa ki Ramdev baba cheta rhey hai


Sahi baat kaha....It's one reason why I'm not in favour of banning anyone from this thread unless they're dropping pure BS alone. There are people who'll vote for UPA/AAP and it must reflect on the discussions too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

I was reading a book today about leadership and the art of leading. An important part of it is to make sure that you _control the narrative. _I don't think fsayed is here to convince anybody to vote for Congress, I believe he is here to ensure that we Modi-bhakts are not able to make Modi the sole narrative here.

AAP has been doing a fine job of controlling the narrative in the overall political discourse in India. They will not get many seats, yes. But their overall effect is that they will take the focus of the electorate away from UPA scams, misgovernance and instead focus on small holes (lol not really) in the Gujarat story. Modi has done very well by not responding to AK and his jibes. If he had, the political discourse would have been about their spat, something which AK has nothing to lose and NaMo everything to lose.

Modi truly has overcome so many mountains. 2002 riots, the Gujarat earthquakes, opposition within his own party, Congress's use of CBI as a political tool, AAP and their tantrums is just the latest.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> Sahi baat kaha....It's one reason why I'm not in favour of banning anyone from this thread unless they're dropping pure BS alone. There are people who'll vote for UPA/AAP and it must reflect on the discussions too.



Well fiji & bhai zakir weren't interested in any debate instead using bad words for there own countrymen.

while guynextdoor was getting personal with @Parul which was certainly wrong.

Apart from them, bacha kaun hai seriously>?????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Well fiji & bhai zakir weren't interested in any debate instead using bad words for there own countrymen.
> 
> while guynextdoor was getting personal with @Parul which was certainly wrong.
> 
> Apart from them, bacha kaun hai seriously>?????



ME! I have been known to play the Devil's advocate many times in the past, just to keep everyone guessing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@jbgt90 sir, i think this thread needs you to put a rational congress perspective.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T90TankGuy

arp2041 said:


> @jbgt90 sir, i think this thread needs you to put a rational congress perspective.


Sorry bhai but i have not being following this thread. could you please tell me the gist?


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> ME! I have been known to play the Devil's advocate many times in the past, just to keep everyone guessing.


With Sir Jadeja's pic in the display no one is going to invite the wrath upon themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> With Sir Jadeja's pic in the display no one is going to invite the wrath upon themselves.


And with a loaded pistol in hand, no less.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

jbgt90 said:


> Sorry bhai but i have not being following this thread. could you please tell me the gist?



Haha...simple, we want to discuss each & every aspect of these general elections, but as you know majority of members here are Modi fans 

There were some AAPtards & Congressmen as well but they were just abusing other members & posting crap & got banned.

I thought you can make for a rational/truly democratic debate here..............

Otherwise it's all BJP here with a Loads of Crap from others

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T90TankGuy

In my opinion the Congress is set to have its worst performance. they will end up with 100 setes at the max. the NDA on the other hand look set to cross 215-220. now all they need to do to form the govt is to attract allies. its a little harder then it sounds because of the modi factor.

The third front *may*(and i use this phrase loosely) come together to form an anti bjp block with outside support from congress.
how long they will last is any ones guess.

All in all it look to bean interesting election. with cast , creed and socio economy equations coming into play.

If one is to have a debate lets have it on ideas, not vulgar language and name calling. as most of the members here are kids i usually do not enter into discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> And with a loaded pistol in hand, no less.


The real gun is hidden. 



jbgt90 said:


> In my opinion the Congress is set to have its worst performance. they will end up with 100 setes at the max. the NDA on the other hand look set to cross 115-120. now all they need to do to form the govt is to attract allies. its a little harder then it sounds because of the modi factor.
> 
> The third front *may*(and i use this phrase loosely) come together to form an anti bjp block with outside support from congress.
> how long they will last is any ones guess.
> 
> All in all it look to bean interesting election. with cast , creed and socio economy equations coming into play.
> 
> If one is to have a debate lets have it on ideas, not vulgar language and name calling. as most of the members here are kids i usually do not enter into discussions.


NDA 115-120? is that a typo or you think NDA can't garner anti incumbency votes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jbgt90 said:


> In my opinion the Congress is set to have its worst performance. they will end up with 100 setes at the max. the NDA on the other hand look set to cross 115-120. now all they need to do to form the govt is to attract allies. its a little harder then it sounds because of the modi factor.
> 
> The third front *may*(and i use this phrase loosely) come together to form an anti bjp block with outside support from congress.
> how long they will last is any ones guess.
> 
> All in all it look to bean interesting election. with cast , creed and socio economy equations coming into play.
> 
> If one is to have a debate lets have it on ideas, not vulgar language and name calling. as most of the members here are kids i usually do not enter into discussions.



What do you think about the AAP factor.................is it something concrete or just hot air??

& who will it hurt more - Congress or BJP ??

& sir welcome to this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> The real gun is hidden.



Khamosh! Don't make fun of Sir's pichkari!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

ranjeet said:


> The real gun is hidden.
> 
> 
> NDA *115-120? *is that a typo or you think NDA can't garner anti incumbency votes?


Sorry mate its a typo . i have corrected it.



arp2041 said:


> What do you think about the *AAP factor.*................is it something concrete or just hot air??
> 
> & who will it hurt more - Congress or BJP ??
> 
> & sir welcome to this thread


The aap factor is nothing but hot air. yes they will end up denting certain percentages of the vote bank . but its unclear if they will be a pan India idea. also like in Delhi they took the congress voted . in other places they may take the bjp votebank. 

personally i cant stand this kejriwall and his self righteous bunch of idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

jbgt90 said:


> In my opinion the Congress is set to have its worst performance. they will end up with 100 setes at the max. the NDA on the other hand look set to cross 215-220. now all they need to do to form the govt is to attract allies. its a little harder then it sounds because of the modi factor.
> 
> The third front *may*(and i use this phrase loosely) come together to form an anti bjp block with outside support from congress.
> how long they will last is any ones guess.
> 
> All in all it look to bean interesting election. with cast , creed and socio economy equations coming into play.
> 
> *If one is to have a debate lets have it on ideas, not vulgar language and name calling. as most of the members here are kids i usually do not enter into discussions.*



An Administrator is keeping eye on this thread, so that one can have constructive debate, name calling, vulgar language can be kept to minimum. The one who'll indulge in it would be shown the door.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Our beloved Leader... Best PM of India...


Celebrating Holi...

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## arp2041

Nair saab said:


> Our beloved Leader... Best PM of India...
> 
> 
> Celebrating Holi...



Yaar is he in a condition to give just one speech??

trust me, just one speech (even one sentence) in favor of BJP in poll time will make tectonic shift.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Ghaziabad, March 18: Former Army chief Genreal VK Singh, who recently joined BJP ahead of the Lok Sabha elections 2014, was on Monday heckled by the party workers in Ghaziabad district of Uttar Pradesh, media reports said. The incident happened at around 6.30m pm in Nehru Nagar area of Ghaziabad, when VK Singh visited the BJP office in Ghaziabad to meet party workers. Shockingly, a dozen of party workers started raising slogans like "Go back Genreal", "Ghaziabad needs local workers not paratroopers". The protesters also shouted"V K Singh Murdabad" and "Outsider V K Singh, go back" when the retired army chief arrived. The protest erupted when Gen VK Singh was talking with the party's Ghaziabad district president Arvind Bharti and Hapur district president Sanjay Tyagi. Some of the protesting workers even barged into the office and roughed up a few leaders, police said. Police were called in and the situation was brought under control. "Local BJP workers were opposing the former army chief probably at the behest of local applicants. We are investigating the incident," said Circle Officer Atul Yadav. The BJP is likely to announce VK Singh as their candidate from Ghaziabad after party president Rajnath Singh begged the Lucknow seat, by replacing veteran leader Lalji Tandon. VK Singh became the first serving chief to drag the government to the court over his age issue which was decided in favour of the government by the Supreme Court. Soon after retirement, Gen Singh had adopted an anti-government stance and blamed the bureaucracy and the Prime Minister's Office for creating troubles for him during his tenure.

Read more at: Ex-army chief Gen VK Singh 'heckled' by BJP workers in Ghaziabad - News Oneindia


----------



## Indischer

Nair saab said:


> Our beloved Leader... Best PM of India...
> 
> 
> Celebrating Holi...



Was it taken this year? Not many pics or news about him in the last 5-6 years. If only he were still around in Politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

arp2041 said:


> Yaar is he in a condition to give just one speech??
> 
> trust me, just one speech (even one sentence) in favor of BJP in poll time will make tectonic shift.


No he has lost his voice .... He cant speak... apart from that he is suffering from alzheimer's...


*BRAKING NEWS!!!*


*A scuffle breaks out at an ‪APP‬ function in Delhi. Volunteers complain they cannot meet Kejriwal and assault Gopal Rai.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## arp2041

Nair saab said:


> No he has lost his voice .... He cant speak... apart from that he is suffering from alzheimer's...



Yaar seriously sad to see...............

ek kavi key liye issey bada dukh kya ho skta hai ki woh apni awaz hi kho dey.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

fsayed said:


> Ghaziabad, March 18: Former Army chief Genreal VK Singh, who recently joined BJP ahead of the Lok Sabha elections 2014, was on Monday heckled by the party workers in Ghaziabad district of Uttar Pradesh, media reports said. The incident happened at around 6.30m pm in Nehru Nagar area of Ghaziabad, when VK Singh visited the BJP office in Ghaziabad to meet party workers. Shockingly, a dozen of party workers started raising slogans like "Go back Genreal", "Ghaziabad needs local workers not paratroopers". The protesters also shouted"V K Singh Murdabad" and "Outsider V K Singh, go back" when the retired army chief arrived. The protest erupted when Gen VK Singh was talking with the party's Ghaziabad district president Arvind Bharti and Hapur district president Sanjay Tyagi. Some of the protesting workers even barged into the office and roughed up a few leaders, police said. Police were called in and the situation was brought under control. "Local BJP workers were opposing the former army chief probably at the behest of local applicants. We are investigating the incident," said Circle Officer Atul Yadav. The BJP is likely to announce VK Singh as their candidate from Ghaziabad after party president Rajnath Singh begged the Lucknow seat, by replacing veteran leader Lalji Tandon. VK Singh became the first serving chief to drag the government to the court over his age issue which was decided in favour of the government by the Supreme Court. Soon after retirement, Gen Singh had adopted an anti-government stance and blamed the bureaucracy and the Prime Minister's Office for creating troubles for him during his tenure.
> 
> Read more at: Ex-army chief Gen VK Singh 'heckled' by BJP workers in Ghaziabad - News Oneindia


The biggest detractors of the BJP are from within the party not outside. one has to just look at vajpees term . His biggest opponents were the sang parivar and not the congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Indischer said:


> Was it taken this year? Not many pics or news about him in the last 5-6 years. If only he were still around in Politics.


Its this year's Holi photo... We in BJP respect our seniors so much... we never forget them on any special occasion ... although they are not related to us in blood relation like in congress party...

This is true Indian culture ... This is real India ... The real party of India... BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Marxist

Chidambaram's Mega rally in Tamilnadu






@Guynextdoor2 will be very happy to see his leader's mega rally

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Marxist said:


> Chidambaram's Mega rally in Tamilnadu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 will be very happy to see his leader's mega rally



LOL........just too good. I love the old begger sitting on the floor mocking chidu 

....but I am sure he will win this time too ......... just like last time  ............. I wonder who are the lucky election officials and observers from his constituency ? ....instant millionaires

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manvantaratruti

fsayed said:


> Ghaziabad, March 18: Former Army chief Genreal VK Singh, who recently joined BJP ahead of the Lok Sabha elections 2014, was on Monday heckled by the party workers in Ghaziabad district of Uttar Pradesh, media reports said. The incident happened at around 6.30m pm in Nehru Nagar area of Ghaziabad, when VK Singh visited the BJP office in Ghaziabad to meet party workers. Shockingly, a dozen of party workers started raising slogans like "Go back Genreal", "Ghaziabad needs local workers not paratroopers". The protesters also shouted"V K Singh Murdabad" and "Outsider V K Singh, go back" when the retired army chief arrived. The protest erupted when Gen VK Singh was talking with the party's Ghaziabad district president Arvind Bharti and Hapur district president Sanjay Tyagi. Some of the protesting workers even barged into the office and roughed up a few leaders, police said. Police were called in and the situation was brought under control. "Local BJP workers were opposing the former army chief probably at the behest of local applicants. We are investigating the incident," said Circle Officer Atul Yadav. The BJP is likely to announce VK Singh as their candidate from Ghaziabad after party president Rajnath Singh begged the Lucknow seat, by replacing veteran leader Lalji Tandon. VK Singh became the first serving chief to drag the government to the court over his age issue which was decided in favour of the government by the Supreme Court. Soon after retirement, Gen Singh had adopted an anti-government stance and blamed the bureaucracy and the Prime Minister's Office for creating troubles for him during his tenure.
> 
> Read more at: Ex-army chief Gen VK Singh 'heckled' by BJP workers in Ghaziabad - News Oneindia



I could count exactly 4 guys protesting against VK Singh but 100's supporting him. How many did you count ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL........just too good. I love the old begger sitting on the floor mocking chidu
> 
> ....but I am sure he will win this time too ......... just like last time  ............. I wonder who are the lucky election officials and observers from his constituency ? ....instant millionaires



Will he contest this time ?.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Marxist said:


> Will he contest this time ?.



donno....he dosen't want to ...... but sonia seems insistent. Let us see how much leverage (blackmail) he has over sonia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

I wonder who will be Modi's deputy PM? Rajnath? Advani (unlikely)?


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> I wonder who will be Modi's deputy PM? Rajnath? Advani (unlikely)?



AMIT SHAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> AMIT SHAH



Isn't allocated a Lok Sabha ticket?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Rupee Gains of 35% Seen in Decisive Victory for Modi: Currencies - Bloomberg

A decisive Modi win would instantly propel the Indian economy to 2.34T dollars from the current 1.8(?).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Fact-check: Here’s why Adani may not have received a sweetheart deal from Modi *




> Earlier this month, Forbes Asia published a report hinting at alleged crony capitalism practised by Gujarat Chief Minister (and BJP’s prime ministerial candidate) Narendra Modi. That it received wide publicity was obvious given that Modi and his governance model are the central focus in the upcoming 2014 Lok Sabha elections. Indeed, if Modi is staking a claim to ask India’s vast electorate to vote for him and his party this summer on the basis of his governance record, strict scrutiny on that record is obvious and must be welcomed. However, the report scrutinising his record contains factual inaccuracies and half-truths. Among other things, the report claims that the Gujarat government gave the land seized from the village to Adani for a song - and that the Gujarat high court ordered the state to give the villagers alternate land for grazing. The facts, however, are quite different.
> 
> To buttress one of the themes of the report, ie, that Adani Group has been the recipient of the Modi government’s generosity, it talks about a case filed in the Gujarat High Court by village residents of Zarpara, a village in Kutch where the Mundra port has been set up, when gauchar (grazing) land was allotted to the Adani Group by the government of Gujarat (GoG). The report says, “the court in the summer of 2011 ordered the government and Adani to replace that land for the villagers but nothing has happened so far.” The fact is that the high court never ordered GoG or Adani to replace that land. In fact, the petition filed by residents was not even aimed at requesting the court to issue any such order. The court merely recommended (not “ordered”) GoG to examine whether an equivalent area out of wasteland available with GoG could be allotted to the village. Check this excerpt from the Gujarat HC judgment dated 22.06.2011. The case number is SCA 7254/2008 The reason this is vital to point this out is to correct a likely impression readers may gather that GoG ignored the high court’s order for Adani’s benefit. Not only did the Gujarat High Court reject this challenge by the residents, even the Supreme Court rejected an appeal preferred by the residents via an order dated 30 October 2012 [SLP (Civil) 26888/2011]. Surprisingly, the Forbes report did not deem it necessary to mention that. Law and policy regarding grazing land It is useful to understand the totality of the law and GoG policy pertaining to allotment of grazing land, particularly in view of what the Forbes report states. The relevant points that emerge from a combined reading of Section 108 of the Gujarat Panchayat Act, 1993 (GPA), GoG resolutions (one, dated 30 December 1988 and another dated 27 January 1999) and the Supreme Court’s pronouncements are as under: The grazing land allotted to Adani Group in Zarpara village is one which was originally land belonging to GoG vested by it in the village panchayat for grazing use. Therefore, if that grazing land has to be allotted, Section 108(4) of GPA makes it lawful for GoG to ‘resume’ such land (ie, take it back) at any time, if required, for a public purpose. Notably, the Supreme Court has held that the setting up of a Special Economic Zone is “public purpose” since it benefits not only the village and adjoining areas but even the state and the country in terms of the business opportunities it generates [Shah Kantilal Depar v RIL, 2006]. Further, the Supreme Court has clearly held that, if the land in question is one covered by Section 108(4) of the GPA, it is not obligatory for the state government to obtain consent of, or even consult, village residents or the panchayat. This is because the land in question belongs to the state government and is vested in the village panchayat with a legal understanding that the land can be resumed by the state government at any time [Panchayat Varga Shramjivi Samudaik Sahakari Khedut Co-op Society Ltd. vs Haribhai Mevabhai, 1996]. The GoG resolution dated 30 December 1998 requires that a certain ratio (grazing land:cattle) be maintained as far as possible. That said, if GoG has to take over grazing land for a public purpose, it can do so in exceptional cases even if grazing land is not in excess. The resolution further states that, if there is opposition from local self-government bodies, then, as far as possible, the procedure for the resumption of such land should be avoided unless opposition is found to be baseless. It is useful to note here that, though the resolution asks GoG to be mindful of opposition from local self-bodies, the high court and the Supreme Court have confirmed that these are just guidelines and the law does not mandate the government to hold consultations with the village panchayat in cases of land covered by s. 108(4) of GPA. Yet, consent of village panchayat was voluntarily taken before allotting the grazing land at Zarpara village to Adani and the panchayat did give consent. Three years later, the newly elected panchayat did oppose the allotment, but the high court rejected that. Further, under GoG resolution dated 27 January 1999, every time a business is allotted grazing land, the state government must collect 30 percent premium in addition to the price of the land. GoG must, if possible, allot similar area of land out of government wasteland to village panchayats for grazing. Notably, however, if such wasteland is not available, the 30 percent premium should be given to the village panchayat as compensation. (This is one more reason why the Forbes report is wrong about the Gujarat HC “ordering” GoG and Adani to replace the land allotted with more land. It is not the only option. In fact, the required 30 percent premium was already collected by GoG from the Adani Group back in 2007 when the land was allotted. It was only a question of GoG handing over that premium to the village panchayat.) To sum up, the law does not mandate that grazing land can be allotted only if it is in excess of the ratio nor does it mandate permission of the village chief. The Forbes report, however, rather confidently states that under the law grazing land can be used for something else only if it’s “in excess” and that, even then, the village chief has to give permission to take the land. Not only is this exposition of the law utterly simplistic, it is also inaccurate.
> 
> The Forbes report also alludes to the lack of environmental clearance to the Adani SEZ (the ministry of environment and forests, MoEF) not having taken a decision for almost 18 months) and ends by stating that the fate of this project will likely be decided by the government in power next which could easily be a Modi-led government. Is this an insinuation that Modi, as PM, may easily grant clearance to his friend Adani? I will leave it to the readers. At the outset, it must be stated that the Adani Group was ill-informed to commence construction in the SEZ without obtaining prior environmental clearance. That said, the Expert Appraisal Committee of the MoEF recommended environmental clearance to the SEZ way back in 2012 after which the MoEF is supposed to take a final call. Notably, under Clause 8(iii) of the EIA (Environment Impact Assessment) Notification 2006, if the MoEF does not decide within 45 days of the EAC recommending grant of clearance, that recommendation is deemed to be the decision of MoEF. Therefore, legally, as of today, Adani Group has clearance for the SEZ. What made the high court order a stay on further construction within the SEZ area is that construction had commenced prior to the deemed clearance, which made it unlawful. Deemed clearance only applied if construction was commenced after it was obtained. Therefore, the deemed clearance could not cure the illegality committed prior to obtaining it. True, there continue to remain concerns about environmental violations by the group. A committee headed by Sunita Narain, constituted by MoEF, has recommended the imposition of penalties for violations, particularly around the North port area. But even the Narain committee recognises that large-scale development has been taken undertaken and it won’t be prudent to halt or cease operations in areas other than the North port. Therefore, instead of obsessing over what Modi-led government will do, what’s truly condemnable is that the UPA Government (the MoEF) has been plagued with utter inaction. Worse, when the Gujarat high court was hearing this matter, it did not even bother to file a reply, as is evident from the insert below. Check this excerpt from the judgment observing the inaction of MoEF Due to this inaction, the Gujarat high court, in its judgment in January this year, ordered MoEF to take a decision within 30 days of the date of the judgment “without fail”. The UPA sat on the file and, soon after the 30-day period, the Model Code of Conduct was imposed. This background is vital to understand the insinuation made in the Forbes report. If a Modi-led government takes a decision as per the Narain Committee recommendations, would that government do so because Adani is Modi’s buddy? Or, would it do so because the EAC has already recommended granting clearance, the Narain Committee does not recommend cancelling clearance for the entire SEZ and MoEF under UPA has been sitting on the file since 2012? On land allotment rates The Forbes report makes much of GoG’s “bent” towards big businesses by juxtaposing the rate at which Adani got land from the GoG and the rate at which it sublets to businesses. It also states that none of the other companies in Gujarat “have received the kind of largesse on land rates as Adani.” First, the GoG policy for determining land rates for industrial purposes. Under GoG resolution dated 15 January 1998 and other circulars, the process is as under: 1) Collector of the area typically receives application for allotment of government land. Collector informs Deputy Town Planner (DTP) of the location and condition of the land. The price of the land is determined at this initial level by the Collector's office. 2) The DTP visits the land and (i) takes cognisance of sales that took place in adjoining areas in the past five years; and (ii) conducts an assessment of the technical aspects and determines a price at this level. In a sense, this entails considering the market price at the relevant time. 3) If the price is below Rs 15 lakh, the collector has the authority to allot the land and prescribe conditions. 4) If price is above Rs 15 lakh, a file is put before a District Valuation Committee (DVC - consisting of Collector and two other officials) which evaluates the file and pricing at the aforementioned levels. 5) If the DVC values land at a price greater than Rs 50 lakh, the entire file is sent to the Revenue Department which, in turn, sends file to the Chief Town Planner who evaluates it and suggests increase/decrease in price, if any. 6) The file is then presented before the State Pricing Committee (SPC - consisting of higher level bureaucrats of the revenue department, Urban Development & Urban Housing Department and the Finance Department). If the SPC also determines the value of the land to be above Rs 50 lakh, the file is sent to the state cabinet for a final decision. In fact, in one instance, although the SPC determined rates of two of the three locations where Adani applied for tracts of land as Rs 4.25 and Rs 6 per square metre, the Council of Ministers (the one headed by Modi) determined that the price of those tracts (rather large) would be Rs 25 per square metre since that was the rate the SPC arrived at for the third location. (Disclosure: The author represented Gujarat Government in the Justice MB Shah Commission of Inquiry where these allegations and GoG resolutions were addressed threadbare.) Instead of making sweeping statements that none of the other companies received the kind of largesse on land rates as Adani, it may be useful for Forbes to dig out actual examples where this procedure was not followed by GoG. Lastly, it is useful to bear in mind that this wasn’t the case of the Adani Group getting land at rate x, sitting on it, doing no improvements and then leasing it to Y for a handsome profit (10x or 20x). Adani wasn’t merely flipping land. The group constructed a port which entails heavy capital expenditure and huge risks. Moreover, any study of the economic history of India will indicate how critical a port is for the development of that region and state. Since Forbes highlights the profit Adani made by subleasing land to Indian Oil, let us take the example of why Indian Oil set up shop in Adani port at a high sublease price. Back in 2002, it was particularly attracted to setting up its business of handling crude oil at Mundra because of, among other things, the single point mooring (SPM) system Mundra port provided. That SPM system offers significant marine freight savings. Adani Group offered to sublet at an amount based on what it estimated takers would be willing to pay. IOC could have refused to agree to those terms. In that case, Adani wouldn’t have got business from IOC. It isn’t as if there weren’t other ports in India where IOC couldn’t set up shop. Indeed, Adani port wouldn’t have got business from anyone if all found the subletting rates too high on a cost-benefit analysis. But, IOC freely made a business decision looking at what benefits it would get as a company. So do many other entities. What happens when a state has a port with competitive facilities? Trade and business increases. Both GoG and government of India (GoI) earn several types of revenues in the form of taxes and charges even if it offers concessions on some of them. That revenue can give governments the cash cushion to spend on welfare programmes to bridge the gap even further. Yes, Adani earns too and he has every right to. Has Forbes even bothered to see what revenues GoG and GoI have got from the entire business which is generated in Mundra? Juxtaposing two rates at separate times offering different things under different conditions is not right. The purpose of this column is not to say that Modi and Adani are beyond criticism. Certainly not. But it seems that the author has not read the very court judgment quoted in the report or studied the law to support its criticism. The report is thus misleading.
> 
> Fact-check: Here's why Adani may not have received a sweetheart deal from Modi | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Parul said:


> I would love to be proven wrong and I can bet, they won't win from these too seats! The reason being - Ajay Maken has done lot of good things in New Delhi Constituency (my community), has clean image and Sibal would fight from Chandni Chowk, it's there GAD.....



New Delhi Constituency had always been BJP seat except a few times. This seat was won by ABV and Advani ji earlier. The problem with Delhi BJP is the infighting and lack of credible leadership. I hope they stand united behind Menakshi Lekhi than she has good chances owing to anti incumbency against Congress and AAP's vote cutting into Congress vote share.

Even Chandni Chowk is Baniyas dominated constituency and most of them are in favor of Namo. Ashotosh (Gupta) is fighting from Chandni Chowk because AAP wants to attract Baniya votes. BJP's Harshvardhan Goel is also a Baniya and unless BJP messes up again they have really good chance of winning this seat.

Mind it, people are disgusted with both Congress and AAP and I bet BJP is going to win 3+ seats in Delhi. I am sad Kiran Bedi is not contesting on BJP seat from Delhi as that would have been a master stroke and changed equations in Delhi. even would have helped cut into a lot of AAP inclined voters.



kbd-raaf said:


> I wonder who will be Modi's deputy PM? Rajnath? Advani (unlikely)?



Why do we need deputy PM? Arun Jaitley will be in some important position. I would like him to be Foreign or Law minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

kbd-raaf said:


> I wonder who will be Modi's deputy PM? Rajnath? Advani (unlikely)?


Rajnath I think... Hey people any guesses on who'll have the main portfolios of finance, home , defence and external affairs? I would love to see one of my all time favorite BJP leader Arun Shourie as FM though I know he's not contesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Barkha going all out to prove that Varanasi is communal/patriarchal/narrow minded etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

onu1886 said:


> Barkha going all to prove that Varanasi is communal/patriarchal/narrow minded etc etc


Yeah she is trying too hard though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anonymus

JAT BALWAN said:


> Now that is extra ordinary...
> 
> bahut krantikaari...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manvantaratruti

...........so its decided then all Gujarati's are communal for voting Modi to power 3 times, Varanasi will be narrow minded and communal for voting Modi to as MP, .........all Hindus are communcal if BJP comes to power. 

Did I miss out anything ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jbond197

Now CBI is getting active again in 2002 cases, Ishrat Jahan cases. Zakia Jafri moved to High court.

Is it just me or this whole drama sounds scripted to anyone else too?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

@Manvantaratruti You forgot crony capitalism . People who vote for for Modi are 'Ambani ki Janta'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

jbond197 said:


> Now CBI is getting active again in 2002 cases, Ishrat Jahan cases. Zakia Jafri moved to High court.
> 
> Is it only me or does this whole drama sounds a bit scripted to anyone else too?



Dnt worry every party got scared with popularity of Modi.

Just look at the news every leaders of other parties are saying wrong words against modi.

In simple world .... Sab ki fat gayi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anonymus

jbgt90 said:


> personally i cant stand this kejriwall and his self righteous bunch of idiots.



Sirji,

He is worst politician India has today. A true Mao with broom.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jbond197

Here you go secular burning of temple in Pakistan!! Vote for Congress, AAP and India will be secular like this!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T90TankGuy

anonymus said:


> Sirji,
> 
> He is worst politician India has today. A true Mao with broom.


He is a power hungry maniac with a self-righteous attitude . He gives us IIT ians a bad name

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> Now CBI is getting active again in 2002 cases, Ishrat Jahan cases. Zakia Jafri moved to High court.
> 
> Is it only me or does this whole drama sounds scripted to anyone else too?


It's scripted but ghisi pitti story purani ho chuki hai. No one cares for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Singer Jaspinder Narula resigns from Aam Aadmi Party - The Economic Times

People are leaving this party faster than new ones joining. No one likes the KHAAP of AAP it seems!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anonymus

jbgt90 said:


> He is a power hungry maniac with a self-righteous attitude . He gives us IIT ians a bad name




Someone should ask him if Ambani, tata and every other Industrialist is a thief whom he want's to throw in jail; Would he provide gainful employment to 5 million graduates ( 1.5 million engineers ) or do he expect them to work under Nrega and live on 5 Kg of free foodgrains?


Personally, I think that poverty **** has been overplayed in India. Indian politicians have simply forgotten that 30% " not filthy poor " Indians have a right to exist and prosper and not to be constantly vilified.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> Singer Jaspinder Narula resigns from Aam Aadmi Party - The Economic Times
> 
> People are leaving this party faster than new ones joining. No one likes the KHAAP of AAP it seems!!



AAP LS candidate gave back his ticket from Delhi claiming that he was being asked to give Rs 7 lacs for office space.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

ranjeet said:


> AAP LS candidate gave back his ticket from Delhi claiming that he was being asked to give Rs 7 lacs for office space.



This was the party which when entered & was fighting Assembly elections said that all the candidates would be elected locally by the people only...................

Come LS elections they are giving tickets to Ashutosh, Gul Panag, etc. 

AAM ADMI has suddenly became KHAS ADMI...............

Lagta hai Politics ki hawa lag gyi itni jaldi..............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

ranjeet said:


> AAP LS candidate gave back his ticket from Delhi claiming that he was being asked to give Rs 7 lacs for office space.


You mean this guy..






Said elections cant be contested like this, you have to spend 7-8 lakhs: Mahendra Singh on returning AAP ticket

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> You mean this guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said elections cant be contested like this, you have to spend 7-8 lakhs: Mahendra Singh on returning AAP ticket





arp2041 said:


> This was the party which when entered & was fighting Assembly elections said that all the candidates would be elected locally by the people only...................
> 
> Come LS elections they are giving tickets to Ashutosh, Gul Panag, etc.
> 
> AAM ADMI has suddenly became KHAS ADMI...............
> 
> Lagta hai Politics ki hawa lag gyi itni jaldi..............



It maybe has to do with this news..... 
AAP struggles with funds target - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

ranjeet said:


> It maybe has to do with this news.....
> AAP struggles with funds target - The Times of India



Time to ask Ambani for funds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> It would be advisable not to be bring in Muzaffarnagar, AK can bend over backwards in front of clerics for muslims vote. Here are his U turns ....
> July 25, 2013
> Kejriwal justifies demand for probe into Batla House encounter - The Hindu
> 
> Jan 31, 2014
> Muslims irked with Kejriwal’s comments on Batla House | Firstpost



I brought in Muzaffarnagar just to give an example as to how certain people who spread misinformation get rewarded instead of getting reprimanded.


----------



## jha

Gujrat ko doodh kisne diya....? Dr. Raul explains....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Gujrat ko doodh kisne diya....? Dr. Raul explains....



LOL............. maybe the milk of human kindness  or was it soft **** ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

Parul said:


> @vicky sen Yesterday you were asking about @fsayed, He is here and back at his best!



Yes we were all missing him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> I brought in Muzaffarnagar just to give an example as to how certain people who spread misinformation get rewarded instead of getting reprimanded.



Have you read this little tidbit ? 
Muzaffarnagar riots: 10 Muslim leaders charged by SIT - The Times of India

It no where mention BJP MLAs name, but only MLAs and MPs of secular parties. As far as rewarding them, I would be even more happy if Sarv Khap and Jat Maha Sabha reward them as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jha said:


> Gujrat ko doodh kisne diya....? Dr. Raul explains....



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Have you read this little tidbit ?
> Muzaffarnagar riots: 10 Muslim leaders charged by SIT - The Times of India
> 
> It no where mention BJP MLAs name, but only MLAs and MPs of secular parties. As far as rewarding them, I would be even more happy if Sarv Khap and Jat Maha Sabha reward them as well.




Then I must say you are unaware of current affairs.... Please have a look at the following articles.

BJP honours MLAs accused in Muzaffarnagar riots - Hindustan Times

Uttar Pradesh BJP wants tickets for four riot-accused MLAs | The Indian Express

BJP MLAs charged with inciting Muzaffarnagar riots 'still roaming free' | Mail Online

I do know why you would want to support all those "righteous" people


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Gujrat ko doodh kisne diya....? Dr. Raul explains....


Saw that speech and was looking for this vid on net for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

Mass exodus of leaders leaves Congress high and dry in Seemandhra - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Gujrat ko doodh kisne diya....? Dr. Raul explains....



Oh man! I just couldn't stop laughing!! How can somebody be some dumb? How????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Gujrat ko doodh kisne diya....? Dr. Raul explains....


Gujrat ko mahilaon ne doodh diya hai ... another addition to Pappupedia!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JAT BALWAN

@ranjeet ... ye kya lafda hai ?? 

ye kisko kon doodh dene ki baat kar raha hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JAT BALWAN said:


> @ranjeet ... ye kya lafda hai ??
> 
> ye kisko kon doodh dene ki baat kar raha hai...



hahahaa looks like Raga is still breast feeding !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> Gujrat ko doodh kisne diya....? Dr. Raul explains....



Abhi Baccha hai, jab bada ho jayega tab aakal aa jayegi isko, ki kya bolna hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Have you read this little tidbit ?
> Muzaffarnagar riots: 10 Muslim leaders charged by SIT - The Times of India
> 
> It no where mention BJP MLAs name, but only MLAs and MPs of secular parties. As far as rewarding them, I would be even more happy if *Sarv Khap and Jat Maha Sabha reward them as well*.



Why has this not happened yet..?


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Parul said:


> Abhi Baccha hai, jab bada ho jayega tab aakal aa jayegi isko, ki kya bolna hai!



Bataoo ye baccha hai !! aur ek hum hain jinko bacche 38 saal main hi buddhe kahne lage aur theerth yatra ka mashwara dene lage...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Then I must say you are unaware of current affairs.... Please have a look at the following articles.
> 
> BJP honours MLAs accused in Muzaffarnagar riots - Hindustan Times
> 
> Uttar Pradesh BJP wants tickets for four riot-accused MLAs | The Indian Express
> 
> BJP MLAs charged with inciting Muzaffarnagar riots 'still roaming free' | Mail Online
> 
> I do know why you would want to support all those "righteous" people







Kadir rana said .... "Khuda kasam koi jaato ka bacha nahi bachega gali mein"
... 
Forget muslims even the Gods can't walk safely after saying that to jats ... screw the BJP we would skin every mofo saying this crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Abhi Baccha hai, jab bada ho jayega tab aakal aa jayegi isko, ki kya bolna hai!



Waise pappu ne bhi toda bahut diya hai Gujrat ki Amul ke liye...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Why has this not happened yet..?


Because they are non political, even now Jat Dharamsalas don't rent out their premises to any political parties. We are mostly Arya Samajis so hindutva is not that big here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JAT BALWAN said:


> Bataoo ye baccha hai !! aur ek hum hain jinko bacche 38 saal main hi buddhe kahne lage aur theerth yatra ka mashwara dene lage...



Apki demag ka aap ki age kay saath vistar hua hai. Thabi aapko bacche buddha khete hongay! Par Pappu 40 + ho gaya hai, aur dimag abhi bhi bachon ka hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Guys... Make this viral...

Will AAP question Congress over Communalism..? Number of Muslims killed in various riots ..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dray

This 3 Minute Spoof On Arvind Kejriwal By A Small Girl Is The Cutest Exposé Ever.






It’s election time and new shit has been coming to light more frequently than ever. After the Dhongress spoof that went viral, the kids are back with a bang. And this time Kejriwal and AAP are at the receiving end.

Titled *Tragediwal*, this spoof is a hilarious take on Kejriwal’s 49 day stint as the CM of Delhi and his regular expose and dharnas. In the run-up to the 2014 elections, we have already seen numerous spoofs, skits and meme wars between the political parties. It’s great to see Indian political parties embracing the social media to their advantage. We may never know who’s behind such creative videos, but they surely deserve a high five for entertaining us.

This 3 Minute Spoof On Arvind Kejriwal By A Small Girl Is The Cutest Exposé Ever.

@45'22' @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Dem!god @levina @Parul @desert warrior @danish_vij @GURU DUTT @scorpionx @jarves @Mike_Brando @madooxno9 @kbd-raaf @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @ranjeet @Ayush

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@DRAY dada, you are late. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> Apki demag ka aap ki age kay saath vistar hua hai. Thabi aapko bacche buddha khete hongay! Par Pappu 40 + ho gaya hai, aur dimag abhi bhi bachon ka hai.


Maybe Pappu believes in Chinese astrology and was born in the year of dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

DRAY said:


> This 3 Minute Spoof On Arvind Kejriwal By A Small Girl Is The Cutest Exposé Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s election time and new shit has been coming to light more frequently than ever. After the Dhongress spoof that went viral, the kids are back with a bang. And this time Kejriwal and AAP are at the receiving end.
> 
> Titled *Tragediwal*, this spoof is a hilarious take on Kejriwal’s 49 day stint as the CM of Delhi and his regular expose and dharnas. In the run-up to the 2014 elections, we have already seen numerous spoofs, skits and meme wars between the political parties. It’s great to see Indian political parties embracing the social media to their advantage. We may never know who’s behind such creative videos, but they surely deserve a high five for entertaining us.
> 
> This 3 Minute Spoof On Arvind Kejriwal By A Small Girl Is The Cutest Exposé Ever.
> 
> @45'22' @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Dem!god @levina @Parul @desert warrior @danish_vij @GURU DUTT @scorpionx @jarves @Mike_Brando @madooxno9 @kbd-raaf @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @ranjeet @Ayush

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Kadir rana said .... "Khuda kasam koi jaato ka bacha nahi bachega gali mein"
> ...
> Forget muslims even the Gods can't walk safely after saying that to jats ... screw the BJP we would skin every mofo saying this crap.



And what do you think, there are hot heads only in Jats? Common mate we aren't here to discuss how badass Jats can be. I posted couple of articles to make you aware that even BJP leaders were charged in muzaffarnagar riots which you were obviously unaware of... And my point is proved


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> And what do you think, there are hot heads only in Jats? Common mate we aren't here to discuss how badass Jats can be. I posted couple of articles to make you aware that even BJP leaders were charged in muzaffarnagar riots which you were obviously unaware of... And my point is proved


I know they were charged for that, and also saw how every secular media mostly talked about them only. Why no one questioned Congress, BSP and SP for what their MLAs and MPs said? It's not about being hot headed or badass treat everyone equally. We wanted the Law to treat everyone equally nothing more nothing less but if not then we wont roll over and take it up the ***. Yet we saw how Mulayam tried really hard to quash enquiry against the "Secular" MLAs and MPs. As far as felicitating the BJP MLAs are concerned it was done because they were framed under dubious charges which couldn't be substantiated with proofs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

यहाँ ऐसा कोई बचा नहीं, जिसको 'आप'ने ठगा नहीं...साफ़ सुथरे लोग... ये 'आप' के वाणिज्य मंत्री बनेंगे?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> I know they were charged for that, and also saw how every secular media mostly talked about them only. Why no one questioned Congress, BSP and SP for what their MLAs and MPs said? It's not about being hot headed or badass treat everyone equally. We wanted the Law to treat everyone equally nothing more nothing less but if not then we wont roll over and take it up the ***. Yet we saw how Mulayam tried really hard to quash enquiry against the "Secular" MLAs and MPs. As far as felicitating the BJP MLAs are concerned it was done because they were framed under dubious charges which couldn't be substantiated with proofs.



Treating equally? That's a perspective of each and every individual. You might have a perception different than mine. But yes I have to agree that SP as usual played its script to perfection but why forget that even BJP played on with an intention of appeasing Jats and had BJP being in power, they would have done the same thing.You can't pass the judgement all by yourself about the "dubious charges", we have courts to decide it.


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Treating equally? That's a perspective of each and every individual. You might have a perception different than mine. But yes I have to agree that SP as usual played its script to perfection but why forget that even BJP played on with an intention of appeasing Jats and had BJP being in power, they would have done the same thing.You can't pass the judgement all by yourself about the "dubious charges", we have courts to decide it.



Jats felt they were being overlooked in order to appease the muslims in the western UP. That's what really polarized the society there, BJP can only be blamed of trying to woo the disgruntled jats. as far as judgement is considered, well everyone is innocent till proven guilty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

*Kejriwal will contest from varanasi...*

Congress wont contest ... or will put weak candidate ... same case with BSP, SP ...

Deal is almost done between Congress , SP and AAP...

announcement likely on 25th march...

More propaganda against Modi is gonna hit News Channels in the coming days ... NDTV will do a expose on Gujarat Development ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Nair saab said:


> *Kejriwal will contest from varanasi...*
> 
> Congress wont contest ... or will put weak candidate ... same case with BSP, SP ...
> 
> Deal is almost done between Congress , SP and AAP...
> 
> announcement likely on 25th march...
> 
> More propaganda against Modi is gonna hit News Channels in the coming days ... NDTV will do a expose on Gujarat Development ..



He may not fight from Varanasi and make an excuse - Janta chahti hai ki main Delhi say chunav lado i.e. Delhi Election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Nair saab said:


> *Kejriwal will contest from varanasi...*
> 
> Congress wont contest ... or will put weak candidate ... same case with BSP, SP ...
> 
> Deal is almost done between Congress , SP and AAP...
> 
> announcement likely on 25th march...
> 
> More propaganda against Modi is gonna hit News Channels in the coming days ... NDTV will do a expose on Gujarat Development ..



The last time someone told me Times of India would have an 'expose' of Gujarat Development the next day it turned out to be true. So you're probably right as well.

Scary shit. Can't believe AAP and co. have Indian supporters on a primarily patriotic base here on PDF :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Nair saab said:


> *Kejriwal will contest from varanasi...*
> 
> Congress wont contest ... or will put weak candidate ... same case with BSP, SP ...
> 
> Deal is almost done between Congress , SP and AAP...
> 
> announcement likely on 25th march...
> 
> More propaganda against Modi is gonna hit News Channels in the coming days ... NDTV will do a expose on Gujarat Development ..



Miji juli sarkaar ka hila hua pratinidhi.. Jiska ilaaz Ashok Clinic Chandni Chowk, Nayi Dilli par nahi ho paya uska shartiya ilaaz ab Kashi ke ghat pe hoga...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> *Kejriwal will contest from varanasi...*
> 
> Congress wont contest ... or will put weak candidate ... same case with BSP, SP ...
> 
> Deal is almost done between Congress , SP and AAP...
> 
> announcement likely on 25th march...
> 
> More propaganda against Modi is gonna hit News Channels in the coming days ... NDTV will do a expose on Gujarat Development ..


Modi took on criticism for over 12 years ... couple of more months doesn't matter.



kbd-raaf said:


> The last time someone told me Times of India would have an 'expose' of Gujarat Development the next day it turned out to be true. So you're probably right as well.
> 
> Scary shit. Can't believe AAP and co. have Indian supporters on a primarily patriotic base here on PDF :/


Most AAP supporters here are former congressmen, to avoid being indulged into discussions about scams and short comings of the congress they conveniently switched side to AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

Parul said:


> He may not fight from Varanasi and make an excuse - Janta chahti hai ki main Delhi say chunav lado i.e. Delhi Election


Nope the News is confirmed ... consensus have been almost made...

To buy more time they have cancelled 23rd rally with the excuse of not getting permission ...


----------



## NKVD

Nair saab said:


> *Kejriwal will contest from varanasi...*
> 
> Congress wont contest ... or will put weak candidate ... same case with BSP, SP ...
> 
> Deal is almost done between Congress , SP and AAP...
> 
> announcement likely on 25th march...
> 
> More propaganda against Modi is gonna hit News Channels in the coming days ... NDTV will do a expose on Gujarat Development ..


Ndtv dont have gutz too show that if they will some how it will have an reverse effect they can't do this now because they know if some how modi will manage too come in power, they are finished its too much at stake election comission on a watch they will have too pay heavy price for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> Modi took on criticism for over 12 years ... couple of more months doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> Most AAP supporters here are former congressmen, to avoid being indulged into discussions about scams and short comings of the congress they conveniently switched side to AAP.


Modiji will win it... But the kejri will contest any ways ...

Congress willing to pay more money to fund AAP's election ...

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> Modiji will win it... But the kejri will contest any ways ...
> 
> Congress willing to pay more money to fund AAP's election ...


It's a win win then .. BJP can exploit this collaboration of AAP and congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> It's a win win then .. BJP can exploit this collaboration of AAP and congress.


Arvind Kejriwal will contest against Narendra Modi in Varanasi: AAP leader

confirmation... 

congress is gonna fund all the expenses ... mostly black money deposited in AAP account from overseas ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

Nair saab said:


> Modiji will win it... But the kejri will contest any ways ...
> 
> Congress willing to pay more money to fund AAP's election ...


Dont worry about tv propoganda it might effect urban city like delhi but in UP its effect less because of power cuts there. jokes apart ak cant do nothing in hindu heart land like varanasi because of the heavy polarization there. Heavy weight like mukhtar ansari was defeated last time from there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Jats felt they were being overlooked in order to appease the muslims in the western UP. That's what really polarized the society there, BJP can only be blamed of trying to woo the disgruntled jats. as far as judgement is considered, well everyone is innocent till proven guilty.



BJP didn't just tried wooing disgruntled jats but they actively played their usual part of polarizing for reaping rich poll dividends later on....


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> BJP didn't just tried wooing disgruntled jats but they actively played their usual part of polarizing for reaping rich poll dividends later on....


And you think Jats were wooed by that BJP gimmick? It was the inaction of secular parties against their vote bank that drove them towards BJP.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Modiji will win it... But the kejri will contest any ways ...
> 
> Congress willing to pay more money to fund AAP's election ...


Congressis will never learn. They have this habit of propping up regional parties & candidates to neutralise main opposition party. In the bargain they don't realise that they are becoming less significant in overall political scenario & losing states one by one. They have lost UP for good, so did Bihar & the latest one being AP. Oh well.. good for the nation, I guess!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> And you think Jats were wooed by that BJP gimmick? It was the inaction of secular parties against their vote bank that drove them towards BJP.



Yes I do believe that but there is no denial that SP acted according to their poll calculations.


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Yes I do believe that but there is no denial that SP acted according to their poll calculations.


They turned to BJP in desperation, and you can't really blame BJP to pick a ripe fruit which was there to pluck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

*BJP workers heckle former Army chief Gen. VK Singh in Ghaziabad*

Source: BJP workers heckle former Army chief Gen. VK Singh in Ghaziabad



ranjeet said:


> They turned to BJP in desperation, and you can't really blame BJP to pick a ripe fruit which was there to pluck.



They might have but didn't BJP made every possible attempt to make them a future vote bank in reckoning?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> *BJP workers heckle former Army chief Gen. VK Singh in Ghaziabad*
> 
> Source: BJP workers heckle former Army chief Gen. VK Singh in Ghaziabad
> 
> 
> 
> They might have but didn't BJP made every possible attempt to make them a future vote bank in reckoning?


Yes it is, but people there weren't communal before. Vote bank politics spoiled the harmonious fabric of the society there, for centuries people had no problem there but in order to prove who is more minority friendly secular parties messed it up. Anyway lets not divert the thread. 

I think Gen saab should have been given a ticket from Raj.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Yes it is, but people there weren't communal before. Vote bank politics spoiled the harmonious fabric of the society there, for centuries people had no problem there but in order to prove who is more minority friendly secular parties messed it up. Anyway lets not divert the thread.
> 
> I think Gen saab should have been given a ticket from Raj.



Can't really disagree with that... Coming back to topic, which place does Gen belong to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Can't really disagree with that... Coming back to topic, which place does Gen belong to?


He is from Rewari, Haryana. I will be disappointed if he gets a ticket from Ghzbad I believe he would be more valuable in Raj. Who are you leaning on politically?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> He is from Rewari, Haryana. I will be disappointed if he gets a ticket from Ghzbad I believe he would be more valuable in Raj. Who are you leaning on politically?



I am an "AAPtard" as many would like to call me over here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> I am an "AAPtard" as many would like to call me over here...


lol ... it's political season so emotions are running wild and high. A lil bit of leg pulling chalti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> lol ... it's political season so emotions are running wild and high. A lil bit of leg pulling chalti hai



I do enjoy it but things really get ugly when certain posters get into personal attacks... Chalo iski bhi aadat padgayi hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> I do enjoy it but things really get ugly when certain posters get into personal attacks... Chalo iski bhi aadat padgayi hai...



little bit cursing is fine, as long as everyone is in and don't take offence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Obviously not, I have developed a thick skin for these online abuses(the more serious one's)... But I must say that there are many Pro-BJP members over here who are game for a meaningful debate...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Edit:

Got the required info.


----------



## Kaniska

The_Showstopper said:


> Then I must say you are unaware of current affairs.... Please have a look at the following articles.
> 
> BJP hor Musnours MLAs accused in Muzaffarnagar riots - Hindustan Times
> 
> Uttar Pradesh BJP wants tickets for four riot-accused MLAs | The Indian Express
> 
> BJP MLAs charged with inciting Muzaffarnagar riots 'still roaming free' | Mail Online
> 
> I do know why you would want to support all those "righteous" people



Technically you are right....But again UP is a place of castist people among Hindus and muslim people who just vote for Muslim people if also they are criminal....So what is the point if also BJP will not give ticket to to them...Otherparty will field same criminal elements......BJP is just a force since last 20 year...So without BJP too..these so called sekular parties are giving tickets to criminals only....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Teesta misused victims’ fund for shopping, wine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> This 3 Minute Spoof On Arvind Kejriwal By A Small Girl Is The Cutest Exposé Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s election time and new shit has been coming to light more frequently than ever. After the Dhongress spoof that went viral, the kids are back with a bang. And this time Kejriwal and AAP are at the receiving end.
> 
> Titled *Tragediwal*, this spoof is a hilarious take on Kejriwal’s 49 day stint as the CM of Delhi and his regular expose and dharnas. In the run-up to the 2014 elections, we have already seen numerous spoofs, skits and meme wars between the political parties. It’s great to see Indian political parties embracing the social media to their advantage. We may never know who’s behind such creative videos, but they surely deserve a high five for entertaining us.
> 
> This 3 Minute Spoof On Arvind Kejriwal By A Small Girl Is The Cutest Exposé Ever.
> 
> @levina



that was hilarious!!


Tragediwal - yo yo tragedy king!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Raju shriwastav to join BJP


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> Raju shriwastav to join BJP



I don't see the point of wasting party tickets on these people. There are so many people out there, deserving, capable, who deserve LS tickets.I hope someday Indian democracy can do away with this stupid habit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

Gul Panag AAP chandigrah candidate...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

*5 lakh votes cast and guess who Rediff readers want as PM?*

*5 lakh votes cast and guess who Rediff readers want as PM? - Rediff.com News*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Raju Shrivastav & Jagdambika Pal joins BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vicky sen

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 21600
> 
> 
> Gul Panag AAP chandigrah candidate...



Whats with the pic?


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> Isn't allocated a Lok Sabha ticket?



News that Amit Shah MAY fight from Gandhinagar if Advani goes to Bhopal.........................

@JanjaWeed @Parul

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> News that Amit Shah MAY fight from Gandhinagar if Advani goes to Bhopal.........................
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Parul




Not cnfrmd yet ....there is some news either paresh raval or smriti irani can contest from anand ...


----------



## Jason bourne

vicky sen said:


> Whats with the pic?




Sexy pic ... actully I dont know gul panag before she joined AAP ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

PDP open to Alliance Under Modi! Times Now!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vicky sen

Parul said:


> PDP open to Alliance Under Modi! Times Now!



Now this is interesting!!


----------



## CorporateAffairs

BJP TDP alliance almost sealed in SA. Count 12 seats from SA now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Dr. Raul is confused..

Modi is contesting from Varanasi and Kejriwal from Banaras. How are they facing each other..?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Parul

Why Watchman is voting for Narendra Modi!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=758756080809595

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AugenBlick

Parul said:


>


Where's his seat belt ... If it was Kejriwal , he'd be wearing a seat belt because he's secular.
-Actual argument by an "AAPtard"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Finally truth comes out.. Wonder when is he gonna use "Khoon ki kheti" and "Maut ka saudagar".. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446239986632101888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446242413829296128

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

jha said:


> Finally truth comes out.. Wonder when is he gonna use "Khoon ki kheti" and "Maut ka saudagar"..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446239986632101888
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446242413829296128


Translation?


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> Where's his seat belt ... If it was Kejriwal , he'd be wearing a seat belt because he's secular.
> -Actual argument by an "AAPtard"



The picture was taken inside BJP Office. Hence, there ain't need to wear seat belt. 

Mr. Aaptard, before taking Congres Support in Delhi Elections, Kejriwal held Referendum. He is again holding it in Varanasi, why didn't he held referendum before quitting Delhi Government!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

@^^
Thats because AK has no other avenue to criticize modi on.


kbd-raaf said:


> Translation?


Arvind Kejriwal - "If Narendra Modi wins the election, it will be perilous for India"
-ABP News
2nd Tweet
Arvind Kejriwal - "Narendra Modi is stained with Gujarat"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Arvind Kejriwal ran Away from Studio when asked about Terrorism! 






@Nair saab @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Roybot @Indischer @kbd-raaf @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JAT BALWAN

*Open Letter to Mr. Kejriwal by Prof. Vipul Shinde (IIT-Khadagpur)*
Dear Mr. Kejariwal,
I am a former student of IIT KHARAGPUR from where you have graduated & was actively involved in Janlokpal andolan 2 years back. I WAS your supporter/fan till last week before your Gujarat visit.
Since last year I am serving in Govt. of Gujarat. After listening to your speech today in Bangalore, I feel some points I must share for those who haven’t visited Gujarat state yet.


I haven’t paid a single penny for class II job in Govt of Gujarat.
I get paid on 1st day of every month.
I am posted in rural and tribal area where there are no power cuts. Believe me NEVER.
I have travelled almost all the states of the country and have never found roads as good as those in Gujarat anywhere else.
You said ‘no development in Gujarat’. Then Mr. Kejariwal, how were you tweeting from the rural areas of Gujarat during your visit ?
I always experienced better wi-fi speeds in rural area (Waghai) of Gujarat than in Pune city.
When you had your chance you ran away, now you are criticising others. Mr. Kejariwal, I, being Aam Aadmi, your former supporter and student of IIT Kharagpur honestly feel that you should ‘first prove yourself & then talk about others’.

Regards,
Prof. Vipul Shinde
Assistant Professor
Navsari Agricultural University, Guajarat.

Open Letter to Mr. Kejriwal by Prof. Vipul Shinde (IIT-Khadagpur) | Bhavin Pathak's Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kaykay

Digvijay Singh is likely to contest against Modi from Varanasi. LOLs @Parul @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

kaykay said:


> Digvijay Singh is likely to contest against Modi from Varanasi. LOLs @Parul @ranjeet


Come on man ... April first is still few days away. 

Kadir Rana (named in the SIT report for inciting riots) is getting BSP ticket from Muzzafarnagar 
His wife is fighting against him from the same constituency as an Independent candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AugenBlick

kaykay said:


> Digvijay Singh is likely to contest against Modi from Varanasi. LOLs @Parul @ranjeet


A bit of concise history.
1) Digvijay Singh ran MP for 2 terms as CM. The state went to the dogs. Breaking off of CG , no electricity , paani and no industry. Bhopal happened and his beloved Minister arjun singh flew UC ceo out of the country.
2)Gets Cocky. Declares will not be involved in active politics if I lose.
3) People see the golden opportunity to kick him out.They take it. MP's been BJP stronghold since. Needless to say the political left is *Non-existant *in the political narrative. (You guys will enjoy the place... no more sikulars like in delhi yey  )

And Now we have Infy opening up campus.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kbd-raaf

Jayaprakash Narayan of the Loksatta party (the original anti-corruption, pro-governance aam admi party) supports the BJP.

Look at his latest tweets he's explaining to his supporters why he will be joining the NDA. This will be a major victory for the BJP if it comes to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

kaykay said:


> Digvijay Singh is likely to contest against Modi from Varanasi. LOLs @Parul @ranjeet



_Seriously thought you quoted that for a laugh. But na... it's being reported in mainstream sources! _



> *Congress may field Digvijaya Singh against Narendra Modi in Varanasi*
> *New Delhi:* Congress is likely to field Dijvijay Singh against Bharatiya Janata Party prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi from Varanasi.
> 
> According to sources, Digvijaya has told the party that he is ready to take on Modi in Varanasi. Congress has maintained that they will field a strong candidate against Modi.
> 
> No decision has been taken as yet but the indications are coming that the party is considering Digvijaya as a formidable candidate against Modi.
> Congress may field Digvijaya Singh against Narendra Modi in Varanasi



This is good.. Kejriwal & Digvijaya Singh fighting against Modi! One of these two are guaranteed to lose their deposit!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Parul said:


>


hey,where's this from?


----------



## ranjeet

AAP gives ticket to Rakhi Birla, accused by the AAP candidate Mahesh Singh for asking Rs 7 lacs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Ayush said:


> hey,where's this from?



BJP Head Office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> _Seriously thought you quoted that for a laugh. But na... it's being reported in mainstream sources! _
> 
> 
> 
> This is good.. Kejriwal & Digvijaya Singh fighting against Modi! One of these two are guaranteed to lose their deposit!


@kaykay sorry bro I thought you were trolling 
Now this would be mother of all contest in the political history of India. It would be fun to watch Digvijay and Kejriwal going against each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

@Nair saab Check this news ( Punished in school for playing Holi, girls commit suicide - The Times of India ) ,Two children committed suicide after they were harassed by missionary school for celebrating Holi .....

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## kurup

Marxist said:


> @Nair saab Check this news ( Punished in school for playing Holi, girls commit suicide - The Times of India ) ,Two children committed suicide after they were harassed by missionary school for celebrating Holi .....



SICKULAR INDIA afterall ........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> @kaykay sorry bro I thought you were trolling
> Now this would be mother of all contest in the political history of India. It would be fun to watch Digvijay and Kejriwal going against each other.



Them two will be united in their fight against Modi. While Diggy will rake up communal propaganda, Kujli will be barking about Modi's development record. In the bargain they will end up dividing anti-BJP votes... & in the end.. Kutte bhonke hazar, Modi chale bazar!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> _Seriously thought you quoted that for a laugh. But na... it's being reported in mainstream sources!  _



Bhai, i think this is the best news that BJP could have got.

You know* (arp's conspiracy theory #1) *I feel that Digvijay is actually a BJP/RSS wala in disguise & is actually working for there benefit in Congress.

Just take my state MP for eg. He ran MP as CM for 10 years & has ensured that Congress would not return in the state atleast till 2041 

Also, Rahul baba is what he is today SOLELY b'coz of his political guru Diggy & thus Diggy has ensured that Gandhi family rule is effectively over now.

If he fights against Modi he will ensure that MODI ACTUALLY WINS

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indischer

Marxist said:


> @Nair saab Check this news ( Punished in school for playing Holi, girls commit suicide - The Times of India ) ,Two children committed suicide after they were harassed by missionary school for celebrating Holi .....


That's still not a good enough reason to commit suicide though. Maybe the girls were distressed about something else as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, i think this is the best news that BJP could have got.
> 
> You know* (arp's conspiracy theory #1) *I feel that Digvijay is actually a BJP/RSS wala in disguise & is actually working for there benefit in Congress.
> 
> Just take my state MP for eg. He ran MP as CM for 10 years & has ensured that Congress would not return in the state atleast till 2041
> 
> Also, Rahul baba is what he is today SOLELY b'coz of his political guru Diggy & thus Diggy has ensured that Gandhi family rule is effectively over now.
> 
> If he fights against Modi he will ensure that MODI ACTUALLY WINS



But why did he decide against contesting from his home constituency in MP? I was told that he is quite strong in that constituency.. but he preferred to take a RS seat. Now that Gandhis have taken their whip out of the box, everyone seems to be falling in line. Even Manish Tiwari is going to contest from Ludhiana, I heard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Ashutosh taking aashirwad from Baba Ambedkar for victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> But why did he decide against contesting from his home constituency in MP? I was told that he is quite strong in that constituency.. but he preferred to take a RS seat. Now that Gandhis have taken their whip out of the box, everyone seems to be falling in line. Even Manish Tiwari is going to contest from Ludhiana, I heard!



Bhai....Congress will not even make him stand for a Municipality election anywhere in MP.............you don't know how ANGRY people are here against him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Bhai....Congress will not even make him stand for a Municipality election anywhere in MP.............you don't know how ANGRY people are here against him



lol.. not surprised. kind of nonsense he has been spouting around all this while has made one of the most hated figure in India!


----------



## Marxist

Indischer said:


> That's still not a good enough reason to commit suicide though. Maybe the girls were distressed about something else as well.



Their suicide note names harassment by two teachers .....

Their "Reason" good enough or not is irrelevant here .....They are no more and the culprits should be punished

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Digvijay singh himself asking for Varanasi 

"mujhey ticket dedo taki mey Modiji ko jeeta saku"


----------



## Indischer

Marxist said:


> Their suicide note names harassment by two teachers .....
> 
> Their "Reason" good enough or not is an issue .....They are no more and the culprits should be punished



I get that. I know a bit about Mary immaculate School, and they don't force Religion upon students there. In any case, I'll hold my judgement about those two teachers till the Police corroborates their allegations. As for the girls, unfortunate and immature action on their part.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indischer said:


> I get that. I know a bit about Mary immaculate School, and they don't force Religion upon students there. In any case, I'll hold my judgement about those two teachers till the Police corroborates their allegations. As for the girls, unfortunate and immature action on their part.



Don't blame the victim bro. Whatever the reason, they're not the ones at fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

ranjeet said:


> Come on man ... April first is still few days away.
> 
> Kadir Rana (named in the SIT report for inciting riots) is getting BSP ticket from Muzzafarnagar
> His wife is fighting against him from the same constituency as an Independent candidate.


I read somewhere that his wife no. 1 is fielded against him. Wife no.2 still present by side.
Apparently at home they are all one big happy family

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Digvijay singh himself asking for Varanasi
> 
> "mujhey ticket dedo taki mey Modiji ko jeeta saku"


I think it's just bluff & bravado. Doggy won't have guts to face Modi in a real sense. He can only outpace others when it comes to verbal diarrhea. I can see congress fielding a weak candidate so that their proxy stands a better chance against Modi!


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Ashutosh taking aashirwad from Baba Ambedkar for victory.



And the Bakchodi Express chugs on at full-steam. 

ps: No Sanskar in this Ashutosh fellow. Charan choona tha ashirwad ke liye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Indischer said:


> I get that. I know a bit about Mary immaculate School, and they don't force Religion upon students there. In any case, I'll hold my judgement about those two teachers till the Police corroborates their allegations. *As for the girls, unfortunate and immature action on their part*.



Suicides are always immature action but What forced them to take such decision is important.....
We dont know what kind of punishment (or humiliation) they faced ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

kbd-raaf said:


> Don't blame the victim bro. Whatever the reason, they're not the ones at fault.



Commiting suicide for having been stopped from playing Holi in school premises? I'm afraid such rules existed in my School too, and it wasn't a Christian Convent that I went to. But I don't remember anyone killing themselves over this. Rather, we celebrated after school. 

I'm sorry if I sound harsh on them, but I'd say the same about those girls if they committed suicide for having been refused the right to wear a burqa to school instead of the uniform.



Marxist said:


> Suicides are always immature action but What forced them to take such decision is important.....
> We dont know what kind of punishment (or humiliation) they faced ....



Yes. Which is why it's important not to blame those teachers rightaway.


----------



## Parul

New Delhi: Congress may field former Punjab chief minister Captain Amarinder Singh to take on BJP leader Arun Jaitley in Amritsar. 

Amarinder Singh is arriving in Delhi on Wednesday night and could meet party chiefSonia Gandhi tomorrow. 

Sources said that Punjab Congress chief Partap Singh Bajwa, who is considered not to be on best of terms with Singh, has also told the party leadership that the former Punjab CM could be a formidable candidate to take on Jaitley. 

BJP had on Saturday announced the candidature of Jaitley from the seat replacing its sitting MP Navjot Singh Sidhu. Sidhu, who was offered other seats, had refused, saying he would not contest the Lok Sabha polls at all if not fielded from Amritsar. 

Sidhu, a three-term BJP MP from Amritsar, had been at loggerheads with the ruling ally Shiromani Akali Dal in Punjab for some time now. 

Congress yesterday declared the candidature of Bajwa from his Gurdaspur seat. There were reports earlier that Bajwa wanted to contest from some other seat. Bajwa had defeated four-time BJP MP from the seat and Bollywood actor Vinod Khanna. 

For the Gurdaspur seat, BJP is yet to choose between Khanna and businessman Swaran Sala

Congress may field Amarinder Singh to take on Jaitley in Amritsar - The Times of India

@Prometheus Whats your take on it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Indischer said:


> Commiting suicide for having been stopped from playing Holi in school premises? I'm afraid such rules existed in my School too, and it wasn't a Christian Convent that I went to. But I don't remember anyone killing themselves over this. Rather, we celebrated after school.
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound harsh on them, but I'd say the same about those girls if they committed suicide for having been refused the right to wear a burqa to school instead of the uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Which is why it's important not to blame those teachers rightaway.



Suicide note of two girls clearly names two teachers ,So nothing wrong in blaming them ,In my knowledge suicide note is a circumstantial evidence and is enough to blame those two teachers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Marxist said:


> Suicide note of two girls clearly names two teachers ,So nothing wrong in blaming them ,In my knowledge suicide note is a circumstantial evidence and is enough to blame those two teachers



A suicide note isn't an ironclad proof of abetment to suicide. It still has to be backed up by credible evidence.

Suicide note not enough proof of abetment: Bombay HC - The Times of India


----------



## Marxist

Indischer said:


> A suicide note isn't an ironclad proof of abetment to suicide. It still has to be backed up by credible evidence.
> 
> Suicide note not enough proof of abetment: Bombay HC - The Times of India



I said it is an *evidence *,and it still is ....This judgement claims it is not not an ironclad proof ,i never talked about proof

Hope you know about geethika sharma's case ...in that case suicide note is taken as an evidence to charge gopal kanda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Marxist said:


> I said it is an evidence ,and it still is ....This judgement claims it is not not an ironclad proof ,i never talked about proof
> 
> Hope you know about geethika sharma's case ...in that case suicide note is taken as an evidence to charge gopal kanda



But Gopal Kanda wasn't pronounced guilty straightaway. He was formally charged as culpable in abetting her suicide only after the Police completed it's investigation. 
I suggest we too hold our horses till the time the Police completes it's investigation.


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi from baroda 

Advani gandhinagar

Bhartiben from my city  

Paresh raval ahemdabad est

Ls election gujrat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Indischer said:


> But Gopal Kanda wasn't pronounced guilty straightaway. He was formally charged as culpable in abetting her suicide only after the Police completed it's investigation.
> I suggest we too hold our horses till the time the Police completes it's investigation.



Where did I said Gopal kanda is guilty ? I said suicide note is an evidence ,and its enough to arrest those two teachers .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Marxist said:


> Where did I said Gopal kanda is guilty ? I said suicide note is an evidence ,and its enough to arrest those two teachers .....



Only after finding out the extent of their harassment.


----------



## Marxist

Indischer said:


> Only after finding out the extent of their harassment.



no need to wait till that ,suicide note alleging harassment is enough for the arrest ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Marxist said:


> no need to wait till that ,suicide note alleging harassment is enough for the arrest ....


I have nothing more to say on this. Anyways, we'll know the full story in a few days. Let's discuss again as further developments take place.


----------



## arp2041

*26+42+80 = 148 seats 
*
I think Modi has taken responsibility of these 148 seats upon himself with fighting from 2 seats.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Modi from baroda
> 
> *Advani gandhinagar*
> 
> Bhartiben from my city
> 
> Paresh raval ahemdabad est
> 
> Ls election gujrat



That settles the argument. Big babaji ka tullu for Congress & NDTV! Have seen atleast 4 articles on this subject in NDTV today.. & were discussing the same just as the news broke!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

arp2041 said:


> Bhai....Congress will not even make him stand for a Municipality election anywhere in MP.............you don't know how ANGRY people are here against him



I think he is still strong near Raghogarh.


----------



## Jason bourne

Gandhinagar L K Advani
Baroda Narendra modi
Kutchchh Vinod Chavda
Banas Kantha Haribhai Chaudhary
Patan Liladhar Vaghela
Mahesanas Jayshree Patel
Amd (W) Dr.Kiritbhai Solanki
Surendra Nagar Devji Fatepara
Rajkot Mohan Kundariya
Porbandard Vitthhal Radadiya
Jamnagar Poonam Madam
Amreli Naran Kachhadiya
Bhavnagar Dr.Bharti Shiyal
Aanand Dilip M Patel
Dahohld Jashvant Bhabhor
Chotta Udepur
Ramsinh Rathava
Bharuch Mansukh Vasava
Surat:-Darshnaben jardosh
Navsari:-C r patil
Valsad:-Dr.k c patel
Silvassa:-Natubhai patel
Daman:-Lalubhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Marxist said:


> @Nair saab Check this news ( Punished in school for playing Holi, girls commit suicide - The Times of India ) ,Two children committed suicide after they were harassed by missionary school for celebrating Holi .....


And this happened in India. What a shame!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> Digvijay singh himself asking for Varanasi
> 
> "mujhey ticket dedo taki mey Modiji ko jeeta saku"



Is he really going to contest from Varanasi , poor dogvijay, one last sacrifice to keep his masters happy. I mean his son's political career is at stake here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Roybot said:


> Is he really going to contest from Varanasi , poor dogvijay, one last sacrifice to keep his masters happy. I mean his son's political career is at stake here


Wasn't he already elected to Rajya sabha by Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Is he really going to contest from Varanasi , poor dogvijay, one last sacrifice to keep his masters happy. I mean his son's political career is at stake here


I think it's nothing but hot air. He doesn't have the audacity to fight Modi. Just trying to convince people that Krazywal is not Congress's proxy. In the end they will nominate some low key candidate so that there isn't much damage to AAP's prospect!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446306911508385792
Olympian, Major Rathore contesting from Jaipur(Rural) seat.



jbond197 said:


> Wasn't he already elected to Rajya sabha by Congress.



He is a spent force now, a useful idiot at best. He is trying to get his son into the top tier of Congress leadership, hence all the boot licking.



JanjaWeed said:


> I think it's nothing but hot air. He doesn't have the audacity to fight Modi. Just trying to convince people that Krazywal is not Congress's proxy. In the end they will nominate some low key candidate so that there isn't much damage to AAP's prospect!




But Surjewal has said that Congress wil be nominating a formidable opponent against Modi. Wouldn't it be nice Rahul Gandhi stands against Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> But Surjewal has said that Congress wil be nominating a formidable opponent against Modi. Wouldn't it be nice Rahul Gandhi stands against Modi



RG vs Kejri vs Modi. hmm! one would keep repeating the same stuff over & again, other one will be coughing after every word & only one will be talking sense. Banaraswalas will be spoiled for choice!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onu1886

@The_Showstopper @Prometheus and all AAP supporters , do try and read this with an open mind...Did Adani get a sweetheart deal from Modi? You judge. Here are the facts - Firstbiz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

onu1886 said:


> @The_Showstopper @Prometheus and all AAP supporters , do try and read this with an open mind...Did Adani get a sweetheart deal from Modi? You judge. Here are the facts - Firstbiz


But But you are using logic....thats not fair!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> I get that. I know a bit about Mary immaculate School, and they don't force Religion upon students there. In any case, I'll hold my judgement about those two teachers till the Police corroborates their allegations. As for the girls, unfortunate and immature action on their part.



Ya ...... the school going kids were Immature..... shame on them. After all Children are expected to be mature and wise. 

The school teacher on the other hand was not immature and insensitive, not to mention cultural and religious intolerance. 

The two kids left a note specifically naming the two teachers for abuse. Irrespective of how this plays out these two women deserves a jail time. 

Do not forcing religion also involve NOT being allowed to practice your religion and culture ? ..... truly Sickular.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indischer

Manvantaratruti said:


> Ya ...... the school going kids were Immature..... shame on them. After all Children are expected to be mature and wise.
> 
> The school teacher on the other hand was not immature and insensitive, not to mention cultural and religious intolerance.
> 
> The two kids left a note specifically naming the two teachers for abuse. Irrespective of how this plays out these two women deserves a jail time.
> 
> Do not forcing religion also involve NOT being allowed to practice your religion and culture ? ..... truly Sickular.


You're entitled to your views and I am to mine. But it's precisely because they were immature enough to take such an extreme step over such a trivial matter that I have my doubts about what exactly was the severity of the abuse meted out to them. Their reaction might not be commensurate with the gravity of shame that they were subjected to.

And don't push me too far with your abuse. The sickular, immature mind that I am, I might resort to suicide and blame you directly for my extreme step.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

हमारे पास ना भाजपा मे कोई पद है ना भाजपा का कोई दायित्व हम संभालते है, यहाँ तक की हमारे पास तो भाजपा की सदस्यता भी नहीं हैं फिर भी हम भाजपा के लिए वोट मांगते हैं, कोई भाजपा नेता हमे नहीं पहचानता फिर भी हम भाजपा के लिए वोट मांगते हैं, लोग हमको ताने मारते है, मूर्ख बोलते हैं फिर भी हम भाजपा के लिए वोट मांगते हैं, हम कहते है 'मोदी लाओ देश बचाओ', लोग हमसे कहते है कि 'कुछ खा कमाओ और अपना जीवन बचाओ', हम सब बरदाश्त कर रहे है क्योंकि हमे बस मोदी जी मे एक उम्मीद नजर आती है कि आज केवल वही है जो मेरे भारत को सच्चा मार्गदर्शन और उच्चतम नेतृत्व प्रदान कर सकते हैं। इसलिये हम भाजपा के लिए वोट मांगते है और सब से निवेदन करते है कि 'भारत के लिए वोट कीजिए, मोदी जी को वोट कीजिए' ॥

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AugenBlick

Parul said:


> हमारे पास ना भाजपा मे कोई पद है ना भाजपा का कोई दायित्व हम संभालते है, यहाँ तक की हमारे पास तो भाजपा की सदस्यता भी नहीं हैं फिर भी हम भाजपा के लिए वोट मांगते हैं, कोई भाजपा नेता हमे नहीं पहचानता फिर भी हम भाजपा के लिए वोट मांगते हैं, लोग हमको ताने मारते है, मूर्ख बोलते हैं फिर भी हम भाजपा के लिए वोट मांगते हैं, हम कहते है 'मोदी लाओ देश बचाओ', लोग हमसे कहते है कि 'कुछ खा कमाओ और अपना जीवन बचाओ', हम सब बरदाश्त कर रहे है क्योंकि हमे बस मोदी जी मे एक उम्मीद नजर आती है कि आज केवल वही है जो मेरे भारत को सच्चा मार्गदर्शन और उच्चतम नेतृत्व प्रदान कर सकते हैं। इसलिये हम भाजपा के लिए वोट मांगते है और सब से निवेदन करते है कि 'भारत के लिए वोट कीजिए, मोदी जी को वोट कीजिए' ॥


 
All this talk of MODIfication and PDF wont let me MODIfy my signature


----------



## ranjeet

AugenBlick said:


> All this talk of MODIfication and PDF wont let me MODIfy my signature


phir kya leke maanoge ?


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> phir kya leke maanoge ?


lene dene waale hum kaun hai babuji.... yeh toh sub upar waale ke haath me hai.


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> All this talk of MODIfication and PDF wont let me MODIfy my signature



That's your personal decision, I can't help it. In real and cyber life, I encourage people to vote for the global cause - NaMo for PM, so that nation can be Modified!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

AugenBlick said:


> All this talk of MODIfication and PDF wont let me MODIfy my signature



This is why you have to deliberate whom you vote (choose your username). Once made a choice, you have to wait 5 years (a lot of posts), before you can vote again (ask the mods to change handle).


----------



## ranjeet

AugenBlick said:


> lene dene waale hum kaun hai babuji.... yeh toh sub upar waale ke haath me hai.


haath mein to sab ke hai .... kismat walo ko hi milta hai jannat !!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Advani refuses to accept BJP nomination from Gandhinagar: sources

Oh man.. this grumpy old man is worst hurdle for BJP than Congress & AAP. He is going to throw spanner in the works even after elections!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@jbgt90 sir, this infighting within BJP in some local areas for tickets etc. is usual for parties for all elections or it will really hurt BJP this time?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Advani refuses to accept BJP nomination from Gandhinagar: sources
> 
> Oh man.. this grumpy old man is worst hurdle for BJP than Congress & AAP. He is going to throw spanner in the works even after elections!


Lagta hai iska PM ban ne ka sapna abhi tak tutta nahi hai !!



arp2041 said:


> @jbgt90 sir, this infighting within BJP in some local areas for tickets etc. is usual for parties for all elections or it will really hurt BJP this time?


this infighting is going on in all parties ... but people know Advani ji is a spent bullet so money is riding on Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Lagta hai iska PM ban ne ka sapna abhi tak tutta nahi hai !!



He should be made PM for at least a day before he kicks the bucket.. or else his spirit will haunt parliament house forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> He should be made PM for at least a day before he kicks the bucket.. or else his spirit will haunt parliament house forever!


Nah ... people need to realize and appreciate the time frame. When they are relevant and when they are more of a burden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Indischer said:


> You're entitled to your views and I am to mine. But it's precisely because they were immature enough to take such an extreme step over such a trivial matter that I have my doubts about what exactly was the severity of the abuse meted out to them. Their reaction might not be commensurate with the gravity of shame that they were subjected to.
> 
> And don't push me too far with your abuse. The sickular, immature mind that I am, I might resort to suicide and blame you directly for my extreme step.



Dude, tell me honestly what would have happened to the teacher had the similar case happened in Germany or Norway or anywhere in West?

Also, in India what would have been the reaction had similar case happened to kids from minority for celebrating Xmas/Eid in a so called non secular school. Punishing kids for celebrating a popular Indian festival is a horrific thing to do. The teachet always had option of complaining to the kid's parents but they didn't and ended up hurting the psyche of two girls so badly by humiliating them in front of other kids that they decided to take such an extreme step.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

BJP has fielded weak candidates ( Lamp post candidates ) in many UP seats.


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> BJP has fielded weak candidates ( Lamp post candidates ) in many UP seats.


Agree with that ... Hema Malini was a shocker. I wonder if they are over playing the development plank. Infighting has always been a curse for BJP.


----------



## T90TankGuy

arp2041 said:


> @jbgt90 sir, this infighting within BJP in some local areas for tickets etc. is usual for parties for all elections or it will really hurt BJP this time?


Sir infighting is the worst thing for any party , it depends if the party can reign these people in , otherwise they can sabotage the chances of the bjp winning that particular seat. 
If you have seen "rajneeti " there is a dialogue which says "If we can win this seat easily we can ensure defeat too"


----------



## Indischer

jbond197 said:


> Dude, tell me honestly what would have happened to the teacher had the similar case happened in Germany or Norway or anywhere in West?
> 
> Also, in India what would have been the reaction had similar case happened to kids from minority for celebrating Xmas/Eid in a so called non secular school. Punishing kids for celebrating a popular Indian festival is a horrific thing to do. The teachet always had option of complaining to the kid's parents but they didn't and ended up hurting the psyche of two girls so badly by humiliating them in front of other kids that they decided to take such an extreme step.



I haven't seen or known any School in Bangalore which allows it's pupils to play Holi in their premises during school hours. And such a case wouldn't have happened in places like Germany or Norway. Simply because Schools and Colleges aren't places where anyone celebrates Religious festivals.

Besides, I suggest you understand this case in it's entirety before jumping into conclusions. How sure are you that the girls hadn't violated any school rules/regulations? What was the punishment given to the two students? Do you know that the girls alleged that the School had mistreated them constantly for academic underperformance? Read more about the case here.

Two high school students commit suicide - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Agree with that ... Hema Malini was a shocker. I wonder if they are over playing the development plank. Infighting has always been a curse for BJP.



Not just Hema Malini. There are some candidates who were not even 3rd last time. They have been awarded tickets again. Wonder whats cooking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Not just Hema Malini. There are some candidates who were not even 3rd last time. They have been awarded tickets again. Wonder whats cooking.



Oh bhai you scaring me........ what will be the impact? how much u predict for UP & Bihar now given that Modi fighting from varanasi & almost all seat lists are out?


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Advani refuses to accept BJP nomination from Gandhinagar: sources
> 
> Oh man.. this grumpy old man is worst hurdle for BJP than Congress & AAP. He is going to throw spanner in the works even after elections!


We have to go with his selection,,, dont mess around with him...

He is our senior ... after all what ever BJP is today is because of this Man... He has given Ram JanmaBhoomi... once upon a time in UP many Youth removed the surname from their name like Yadav, Singh, Mishra, Pandey etc and replaced it with Hindu ... for eg if a man had his name manoj yadav he changed it to Manoj Hindu... literally the surname as Hindu... 


He could bring Brahimns , Dalits , OBC, Jatts , Yadavs together for this movement which no political party in UP still can achieve ... 

He showed us the power of political Hindutva... I am ready to sacrifice my life for him.. Let alone 1 MP seat... we need to be more sensitive with our seniors...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Not just Hema Malini. There are some candidates who were not even 3rd last time. They have been awarded tickets again. Wonder whats cooking.


ticket distribution has never been a strong point of the BJP. the infighting is similar to how the sub continent fell to the outsiders.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Oh bhai you scaring me........ what will be the impact? how much u predict for UP & Bihar now given that Modi fighting from varanasi & almost all seat lists are out?



I have always said 30-35 in UP and ~25 in Bihar.. Lets wait for the results now..


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> We have to go with his selection,,, dont mess around with him...
> 
> He is our senior ... after all what ever BJP is today is because of this Man... He has given Ram JanmaBhoomi... once upon a time in UP many Youth removed the surname from their name like Yadav, Singh, Mishra, Pandey etc and replaced it with Hindu ... for eg if a man had his name manoj yadav he changed it to Manoj Hindu... literally the surname as Hindu...
> 
> 
> He could bring Brahimns , Dalits , OBC, Jatts , Yadavs together for this movement which no political party in UP still can achieve ...
> 
> He showed us the power of political Hindutva... I am ready to sacrifice my life for him.. Let alone 1 MP seat... we need to be more sensitive with our seniors...


Totally agree with you bhai ... he's been the Iron man behind the BJP. But he also need to realize that he would be more useful as a mentor.



jha said:


> I have always said 30-35 in UP and ~25 in Bihar.. Lets wait for the results now..


But do you think that Amit Shah judged the ground realities really bad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

onu1886 said:


> @The_Showstopper @Prometheus and all AAP supporters , do try and read this with an open mind...Did Adani get a sweetheart deal from Modi? You judge. Here are the facts - Firstbiz



Mate I have gone through the article though not in detail but this is what I found for you....

A comment from one of the reader which resonates my view. Please go through it.

"The author Karthikeya Tanna is Modi's defense attorney in the commission that is inquiring into Modi's corruption (his disclosure is buried within the article so that readers cant see it easily). So, obviously he will present lies and half-truths to defend Modi. The last time that FirstPost and Jagannathan invited this Feku's lawyer to defend Modi was when the case of 30,000 crore scam of Modi, involving GeoGlobal and Jubiliant Enpro firms, was exposed.

For impartial facts, google the following:
- Forbes article "Doing Big Business In Modi's Gujarat"
- Guardian article "Modinomics: do Narendra Modi's economic claims add up?"
- CAG report that has slammed Modi's government for causing 23,000 crore loss to exchequer for the exact same reason (freebies to Adanis and Ambanis) as Raja giving away 2G spectrum and causing loss to exchequer.

If Modi becomes PM, we will see a repeat of UPA scams under a new name (NDA), with Yeddyurappas and Anbumoney Ramadoss replacing Rajas and Kalmadis.

Edit: A lot of Modi bhaktas below are defending Modi's model of market-rate economy for citizens' development and freebie-economy for corporates' development. If this model works, why has Gujarat slipped down in ranking in every social indicator from basic literacy rate to human development indices?"


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Totally agree with you bhai ... he's been the Iron man behind the BJP. But he also need to realize that he would be more useful as a mentor.
> 
> 
> But do you think that Amit Shah judged the ground realities really bad?



Dont know.. But choice of candidates does raise a red flag.. Why not do away with losers..? Anyway Lets wait for results. Meybe Modi will get them enough extra votes..


----------



## NKVD

Nair saab said:


> We have to go with his selection,,, dont mess around with him...
> 
> He is our senior ... after all what ever BJP is today is because of this Man... He has given Ram JanmaBhoomi... once upon a time in UP many Youth removed the surname from their name like Yadav, Singh, Mishra, Pandey etc and replaced it with Hindu ... for eg if a man had his name manoj yadav he changed it to Manoj Hindu... literally the surname as Hindu...
> 
> 
> He could bring Brahimns , Dalits , OBC, Jatts , Yadavs together for this movement which no political party in UP still can achieve ...
> 
> He showed us the power of political Hindutva... I am ready to sacrifice my life for him.. Let alone 1 MP seat... we need to be more sensitive with our seniors...


Yes he is senior member of bjp but still he has some greed inside deep down to became Pm in him he forgotten that he is a svyamsevak first after that he can call himself a politian and ram janam bhoomi movement never stated by its own.l.k advani was just mask of vhp and the Rss they are the minds which started this movement not just advani but ashok singhal, atal bihari,m.m joshi,uma bharti all are just faces of the movement the soul of the movememt was vhp with RSS hand on its head

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Dont know.. But choice of candidates does raise a red flag.. Why not do away with losers..? Anyway Lets wait for results. Meybe Modi will get them enough extra votes..


Lets hope the calculations comes out right or else BJP might be arm twisted into changing their PM candidate.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Mate I have gone through the article though not in detail but this is what I found for you....
> 
> A comment from one of the reader which resonates my view. Please go through it.
> 
> "The author Karthikeya Tanna is Modi's defense attorney in the commission that is inquiring into Modi's corruption (his disclosure is buried within the article so that readers cant see it easily). So, obviously he will present lies and half-truths to defend Modi. The last time that FirstPost and Jagannathan invited this Feku's lawyer to defend Modi was when the case of 30,000 crore scam of Modi, involving GeoGlobal and Jubiliant Enpro firms, was exposed.
> 
> For impartial facts, google the following:
> - Forbes article "Doing Big Business In Modi's Gujarat"
> - Guardian article "Modinomics: do Narendra Modi's economic claims add up?"
> - CAG report that has slammed Modi's government for causing 23,000 crore loss to exchequer for the exact same reason (freebies to Adanis and Ambanis) as Raja giving away 2G spectrum and causing loss to exchequer.
> 
> If Modi becomes PM, we will see a repeat of UPA scams under a new name (NDA), with Yeddyurappas and Anbumoney Ramadoss replacing Rajas and Kalmadis.
> 
> Edit: A lot of Modi bhaktas below are defending Modi's model of market-rate economy for citizens' development and freebie-economy for corporates' development. If this model works, why has Gujarat slipped down in ranking in every social indicator from basic literacy rate to human development indices?"


by taking your facts its easy for kejru to win in gujrat 
Why dont you ask your ak if he has gutz he can fight modi at vadodhra seat  and win there also p:p


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


>


How about the raw footage than edited one

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## AugenBlick

Indischer said:


> I haven't seen or known any School in Bangalore which allows it's pupils to play Holi in their premises during school hours. And such a case wouldn't have happened in places like Germany or Norway. Simply because Schools and Colleges aren't places where anyone celebrates Religious festivals.
> 
> Besides, I suggest you understand this case in it's entirety before jumping into conclusions. How sure are you that the girls hadn't violated any school rules/regulations? What was the punishment given to the two students? Do you know that the girls alleged that the School had mistreated them constantly for academic underperformance? Read more about the case here.
> 
> Two high school students commit suicide - The Hindu


Where's that lynch mob when you need it. 
But on a serious note, this incident might just have been a trigger after continuos humiliation and insults. What I mean is that this was just the final straws. 
Interestingly the teachers are christians , maybe 1st generation converts. These tend to have a superiority syndrome because "They have seen the light and let Jesus into their hearts, whereas others are fools for not seeing something so obvious" , specially if the ones they deal with are, at least perceptively, socially below them. I remember reading how fresh tribal converts have altercation with their old tribes. 

Another dimension of this syndrome is AAPtards who think AK is super honest and get pissed because "it is so obvious and how can you vote communal".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> How about the raw footage than edited one



What does that prove anyway? He went to visit people and some of them came out to speak abt their issues, he said that "lets meet over there"(Correct me if I am wrong in the description), but the people don't budge and instead looked like they were abt to mob him, so any person would have tried saving his skin. What wrong has he done?


----------



## arp2041

See any news channel & here goes the debate..................

"Why safe seat"
"Is modi wave or not?"
"secular/communal?"
"why elected varanasi"

blah blah blah with another blah.................

I mean what has happened to this country???

Why not debate on real issues?? Like what will Rahul Gandhi do to bring down inflation or Modi will do for corruption or what will be India's foreign policy, unemployement??????????????????

I remember how US presidential debate goes - "What will you do to ensure US remains a Superpower" , "how will you bring the economy back on track" etc.

Just see the difference in level of debate & one gets to know why US of A is US of A while India remains India.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> What does that prove anyway? He went to visit people and some of them came out to speak abt their issues, he said that "lets meet over there"(Correct me if I am wrong in the description), but the people don't budge and instead looked like they were abt to mob him, so any person would have tried saving his skin. What wrong has he done?


Nothing he did exactly what Kejriwal did in Delhi assembly, He ran away to save his skin when people started asking him some serious questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> by taking your facts its easy for kejru to win in gujrat
> Why dont you ask your ak if he has gutz he can fight modi at vadodhra seat  and win there also p:p



When he has guts to fight Modi in Banaras, then he also has guts to Modi anywhere else.... Ask your Modi to be ready with all the muscle and money power he can have at his disposal.



ranjeet said:


> Nothing he did exactly what Kejriwal did in Delhi assembly, He ran away to save his skin when people started asking him some serious questions.



But wasn't he asking the people to meet up by directing to a place. Instead the people chose to intimidate him and tried mobbing him, which I hope is something you are against as well.


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> When he has guts to fight Modi in Banaras, then he also has guts to Modi anywhere else....



BTW, why is he behind Modi?? I though there was 10 years of Congress Govt. at center who had made the biggest loot in Indian Independence history but he has changed the debate completely, removed the focus of scams of UPA - 2g, antrix, etc. & is picking nitty-gritties in Gujarat.

Why not fight against Sonia or Rahul Gandhi instead who are the real culprits??? No wonder they are called Congress' B team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> When he has guts to fight Modi in Banaras, then he also has guts to Modi anywhere else....
> 
> 
> 
> But wasn't he asking the people to meet up by directing to a place. Instead the people chose to intimidate him and tried mobbing him, which I hope is something you are against as well.


I know what excuse AK make after losing in banaras hindus polarization inderectly blaming hindus for his lost to appease mullas i knw tht already. im asking if ak really beleive that gujrat model is fake why not he fight in modi's in his own backyard lets see who the people will choose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> When he has guts to fight Modi in Banaras, then he also has guts to Modi anywhere else.... Ask your Modi to be ready with all the muscle and money power he can have at his disposal.
> 
> But wasn't he asking the people to meet up by directing to a place. Instead the people chose to intimidate him and tried mobbing him, which I hope is something you are against as well.


People were complaining about the water crisis and increased electricity bill caused by the AAP govt when it was in the power. They come in public when they are accusing leaders of other parties but when it comes to them they prefer to run away.


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> BTW, why is he behind Modi?? I though there was 10 years of Congress Govt. at center who had made the biggest loot in Indian Independence history but he has changed the debate completely, removed the focus of scams of UPA - 2g, antrix, etc. & is picking nitty-gritties in Gujarat.
> 
> Why not fight against Sonia or Rahul Gandhi instead who are the real culprits??? No wonder they are called Congress' B team.


They actualy they are mate look how suddenly they have so much media backing when we all now these media goons are managed by ahmeded patel in lotiyans zone delhi and were they are getting so much secret admirer funds its all of cong staterigy


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> BTW, why is he behind Modi?? I though there was 10 years of Congress Govt. at center who had made the biggest loot in Indian Independence history but he has changed the debate completely, removed the focus of scams of UPA - 2g, antrix, etc. & is picking nitty-gritties in Gujarat.
> 
> Why not fight against Sonia or Rahul Gandhi instead who are the real culprits??? No wonder they are called Congress' B team.



Congress is already out of picture, so what is use kicking a already dead snake, wouldn't it be wise to have a look at other corrupt names as well. Kumar Vishwas, a well known is already fighting against Rahul Gandhi and AAP has fielded candidates against all major Congress leaders.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Congress is already out of picture, so what is use kicking a already dead snake, wouldn't it be wise to have a look at other corrupt names as well. Kumar Vishwas, a well known is already fighting against Rahul Gandhi and AAP has fielded candidates against all major Congress leaders.


 out of picture in your dreams they have a full cadre in whole india even big from bjp t
Even in there low face they will win mauch more seats then aap who likely to get 4 -5 seats (may be)


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Congress is already out of picture, so what is use kicking a already dead snake, wouldn't it be wise to have a look at other corrupt names as well. Kumar Vishwas, a well known is already fighting against Rahul Gandhi and AAP has fielded candidates against all major Congress leaders.





What does that mean? Congress key sarey paap dhul gye kya??

I am asking you, if Kejriwal has so much courage, why not fight against Sonia Gandhi & even after fielding kumar vishwas against Rahul Gandhi, he hasn't done even one rally in Amethi for his support.


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> I know what excuse AK make after losing in banaras hindus polarization inderectly blaming hindus for his lost to appease mullas i knw tht already. im asking if ak really beleive that gujrat model is fake why not he fight in modi's in his own backyard lets see who the people will choose



LOL So you already know what reason is AK is going to give for his defeat, Did he personally tell you abt it? Anyways just wanted to ask, if Modi wave is prevalent in our country, then why is Feku searching for safe seats? Is your "lion" afraid of losing. Let me tell you that "AAPtards" also want AK to challenge Feku in his own backyard.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Congress is already out of picture, so what is use kicking a already dead snake, wouldn't it be wise to have a look at other corrupt names as well. Kumar Vishwas, a well known is already fighting against Rahul Gandhi and AAP has fielded candidates against all major Congress leaders.


 RAhul gandhi still win from there vishwas is gud ourator but he not strong candidate wht about that italian hooker who will fight against that witch she solely responsible for jeopardizing this nation for 10 years


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> What does that mean? Congress key sarey paap dhul gye kya??
> 
> I am asking you, if Kejriwal has so much courage, why not fight against Sonia Gandhi & even after fielding kumar vishwas against Rahul Gandhi, he hasn't done even one rally in Amethi for his support.



So what do you do? Keep kicking a dead snake even after knowing that there are more prowling? Kumar Vishwas is himself a popular leader and I don't think he will need a popular face for his backing.


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> BTW, why is he behind Modi?? I though there was 10 years of Congress Govt. at center who had made the biggest loot in Indian Independence history but he has changed the debate completely, removed the focus of scams of UPA - 2g, antrix, etc. & is picking nitty-gritties in Gujarat.
> 
> Why not fight against Sonia or Rahul Gandhi instead who are the real culprits??? No wonder they are called Congress' B team.


He wont get the media attention for that because kutta bhi aaj unhe galiya raha hai.



NKVD said:


> I know what excuse AK make after losing in banaras hindus polarization inderectly blaming hindus for his lost to appease mullas i knw tht already. im asking if ak really beleive that gujrat model is fake why not he fight in modi's in his own backyard lets see who the people will choose


It a brilliant setting for him actually.
Apart from _some muslims _that vote AAP, his target demographic is the political left. The delhi crowd,the elitist media, human rights advocates, NGO scammers, sikularists and most notably the social parasites.
If he wins (its not happening) he can say he is the true masiaah of the masses but that is not his plan.

He is going to lose and then draw one or more of the following from his ***
a) I need money because modi is backed by <insert industrialists here>
b) Hindus are not sekular because AAP is sekular and if you are not with us you are against us. We need money to create awareness.
c) Modi will be disastrous for India. I /AAP need money to sit in Opposition and save the country.

Ultimately, He is in a tight spot. If he does not "wh*re himself out" to get donations , AAP will collapse. The problem is that he needs donations like an Addict needs drugs. Ever increasing in quantity.Furthermore is he is against the law of diminishing returns, the more drama he does , the less effect it has and then he needs to do a bigger drama for the same donations. He is like an ageing s**t , who compensates the lack of beauty with se**al aggression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL So you already know what reason is AK is going to give for his defeat, Did he personally tell you abt it? Anyways just wanted to ask, if Modi wave is prevalent in our country, then why is Feku searching for safe seats? Is your "lion" afraid of losing. Let me tell you that "AAPtards" also want AK to challenge Feku in his own backyard.



I can totally assure you (you can bookmark my post) that Modi will win, with a huge margin, both the seats........... & it's political STRATEGY rather than looking for safe seat. & anyway, whatever Modi would have done, people like you would always have been there pulling his leg, so forget it.

BTW, Heard the news that AAP has asked for permission of 10k people rally on a ground that can accomodate 50k people to decide & have a referendum on kejriwal's candidature in varanasi, while the real population is in lakhs. This is what i call PERFECT DRAMA.

Ask people when you want to ask & kick people when you want to kick, Politics of convenience - ARVIND KEJRIWAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> People were complaining about the water crisis and increased electricity bill caused by the AAP govt when it was in the power. They come in public when they are accusing leaders of other parties but when it comes to them they prefer to run away.



Can you elaborate as to how there was any water and electricity crisis during AAP rule? Can you point out the at what time in the video did they speak of water and electricity?


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL So you already know what reason is AK is going to give for his defeat, Did he personally tell you abt it? Anyways just wanted to ask, if Modi wave is prevalent in our country, then why is Feku searching for safe seats? Is your "lion" afraid of losing. Let me tell you that "AAPtards" also want AK to challenge Feku in his own backyard.


 safe seats modi always conquesting from gujrat like always and in banaras its statergically importent for bjp to utilize as much as polarization they have to win 50+ seats in up . its simple political calculations nothing wrong in it every political party is doing it look at shazia almi why not she conquested from rai barelly against sonia.every party want to win its nothing wrong in utilizing you big faces as much you can.every politian did it from nehru to indra from vajpayee to modi.


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> I can totally assure you (you can bookmark my post) that Modi will win, with a huge margin, both the seats........... & it's political STRATEGY rather than looking for safe seat. & anyway, whatever Modi would have done, people like you would always have been there pulling his leg, so forget it.
> 
> BTW, Heard the news that AAP has asked for permission of 10k people rally on a ground that can accomodate 50k people to decide & have a referendum on kejriwal's candidature in varanasi, while the real population is in lakhs. This is what i call PERFECT DRAMA.
> 
> Ask people when you want to ask & kick people when you want to kick, Politics of convenience - ARVIND KEJRIWAL.



I do know what Modi has done and I reserve the right to hold my opinion, you can disagree with me on that. And I can also attribute the same statement of yours to AK as well, Everything AK does would never be in your good books either... I must also add how Modi followers till recent past were busy targeting Gandhi family but with the emergence of AAP in national arena, they have turned their guns to AAP. Can I know why is it so? Is their a mutual agreement b/w Congress and BJP like that of Delhi?


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Can you elaborate as to how there was any water and electricity crisis during AAP rule? Can you point out the at what time in the video did they speak of water and electricity?


Most of the colonies used to get water supply from water tankers because water pipes weren't laid down in those areas.... AAP stopped that, so people were made to pay more for the water tankers. In the video people mentioned 4 problems .... 
1. water 
2. Electricity bill 
3. Pension to the old people
4. sewer pipeline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> I do know what Modi has done and I reserve the right to hold my opinion, you can disagree with me on that. And I can also attribute the same statement of yours to AK as well, Everything AK does would never be in your good books either...



?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Bhai, what have i written & what are you replying???

I am simply asking when he wanted to form govt. he take referendum, but when he want to resign he don't take it & when he watn to fight modi he again want referendum, WTF is this???


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Most of the colonies used to get water supply from water tankers because water pipes weren't laid down in those areas.... AAP stopped that, so people were made to pay more for the water tankers. In the video people mentioned 4 problems ....
> 1. water
> 2. Electricity bill
> 3. Pension to the old people
> 4. sewer pipeline




Can you point that out in the video? And also post a source which shows that AAP has stopped water tankers from reaching these people.



arp2041 said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Bhai, what have i written & what are you replying???
> 
> I am simply asking when he wanted to form govt. he take referendum, but when he want to resign he don't take it & when he watn to fight modi he again want referendum, WTF is this???



My response to was for your following comment



arp2041 said:


> I anyway, whatever Modi would have done, people like you would always have been there pulling his leg, so forget it..



Anyways coming to your present Q. This has been asked many times and also answered many times by AK himself. Let me search for a source or video...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Can you point that out in the video? And also post a source which shows that AAP has stopped water tankers from reaching these people.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been asked many times and also answered many times by AK himself. Let me search for a source or video...



0.12 on forward they mention water, bijli bill and pension .... 

Water Supply in Delhi - Aam Aadmi Party
AAP only went to 6.2 not any further ....


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> This has been asked many times and also answered many times by AK himself. Let me search for a source or video...



Bhai, you have your own brain & you can judge for yourself, why you need kejriwal to defend your POV?

Anyways, found an interesting Pic.................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> I do know what Modi has done and I reserve the right to hold my opinion, you can disagree with me on that. And I can also attribute the same statement of yours to AK as well, Everything AK does would never be in your good books either... I must also add how Modi followers till recent past were busy targeting Gandhi family but with the emergence of AAP in national arena, they have turned their guns to AAP. Can I know why is it so? Is their a mutual agreement b/w Congress and BJP like that of Delhi?


There never will be a bjp and congress alliance because of their ideological differences congress is run by a western pointed family have diffrent views for nation than bjp which ideology is hindutva (vasudev kutunbhkam) had diffrent ways of nation building is a apperatice of RSS which is teacher


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, you have your own brain & you can judge for yourself, why you need kejriwal to defend your POV?
> 
> Anyways, found an interesting Pic.................


Mate i heard that i aap is distributing forms in delhi offices to go rally at varanasi on 25 march


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> Mate i heard that i aap is distributing forms in delhi offices to go rally at varanasi on 25 march


not just delhi .. every member from down south are going to assemble in varanasi for the rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> 0.12 on forward they mention water, bijli bill and pension ....
> 
> Water Supply in Delhi - Aam Aadmi Party
> AAP only went to 6.2 not any further ....




They actually worked on 6.2,3,4 and 12 and the rest weren't implemented I believe. And yes people should automatically be agitated by the above mentioned issues, but that doesn't mean they can mob him.


----------



## arp2041

NKVD said:


> Mate i heard that i aap is distributing forms in delhi offices to go rally at varanasi on 25 march



No Idea!!! 

But do you know, Kejriwal believes in people's power so much that he takes referendum before going to Toilet each day 



The_Showstopper said:


> They actually worked on 6.2,3,4 and 12 and the rest weren't implemented I believe. And yes people should automatically be agitated by the above mentioned issues, but that doesn't mean *they can mob him.*



I guess they were bought by Ambani/Modi


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, you have your own brain & you can judge for yourself, why you need kejriwal to defend your POV?
> 
> Anyways, found an interesting Pic.................




Let me tell you mate, I do use my brain and it is convinced by the answer of AK hence I am on his side.


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> not just delhi .. every member from down south are going to assemble in varanasi for the rally.



I am not going.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> No Idea!!!
> 
> But do you know, Kejriwal believes in people's power so much that he takes referendum before going to Toilet each day
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they were bought by Ambani/Modi


Look if i get a hand on it.I will post it here  i have many people inside


----------



## NKVD

Indischer said:


> I am not going.


Dont worry watch it on tv after all aaj tak will give full coverage of thatrally


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> I guess they were bought by Ambani/Modi



Also because unlike Modi he wasn't guarded by armed gunmen protecting him.


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> They actually worked on 6.2,3,4 and 12 and the rest weren't implemented I believe. And yes people should automatically be agitated by the above mentioned issues, but that doesn't mean they can mob him.


They work on the 3,4 and 12 ... but didn't go all the way through with it. people were made to buy water tankers well above the market price in black for the cockeyed vision of AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Also because unlike Modi he wasn't guarded by armed gunmen protecting him.





Yaar you are comparing a person who remained 40 years in public life, is three time chief minister & is on the HIT LIST of every top terrorist organization to a person who i till just few days back used to see on TV & thinking "iskey baal itney safed kaisey ho gye hai"


----------



## Indischer

NKVD said:


> Dont worry watch it on tv after all aaj tak will give full coverage of thatrally



I'm planning to send my SMS in support of his decision to contest from Varanasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> There never will be a bjp and congress alliance because of their ideological differences congress is run by a western pointed family have diffrent views for nation than bjp which ideology is hindutva (vasudev kutunbhkam) had diffrent ways of nation building is a apperatice of RSS which is teacher



How abt this...

Congress and BJP join hands in Sikkim : Latest Headlines, News - India Today


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Also because unlike Modi he wasn't guarded by armed gunmen protecting him.


And unlike modi he dont give **** about statergical affares of the country.modi is target number 1 of all terrorist s and pakistan they start pissing in pants when they imagine modi as a PM of india


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> They work on the 3,4 and 12 ... but didn't go all the way through with it. *people were made to buy water tankers well above the market price in black* for the cockeyed vision of AAP.



Do you have a source to support that?


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> I am not going.


lol ... tabhi harega Kejru ... Sir Jadeja ain't with him no more ....  

Achtung Bitches !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> I'm planning to send my SMS in support of his decision to contest from Varanasi.



We can cast our vote from the embassies ?


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> We can cast our vote from the embassies ?



No. Too bad, that SMS shall be my most valuable contribution in this election.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> No. Too bad, that SMS shall be my most valuable contribution in this election.



Arre the other day someone was saying that those who are not in India can vote from the embassy . . pata karo . . do not waste your vote this time. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Yaar you are comparing a person who remained 40 years in public life, is three time chief minister & is on the HIT LIST of every top terrorist organization to a person who i till just few days back used to see on TV & thinking "iskey baal itney safed kaisey ho gye hai"



So this guy shouldn't feel intimated with no one to protect him while seeing people trying to mob him. Would Modi would have stood his ground in the same situation with no guards around to protect him?


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Do you have a source to support that?


AAP's free water promise scuppered: South Delhi hit by 'artificial' dry spell as DJB - tanker mafia create deliberate shortage | Mail Online

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/r...o-cost-delhi-rs-340-crore-a-year-1288665.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> And unlike modi he dont give **** about statergical affares of the country.modi is target number 1 of all terrorist s and pakistan they start pissing in pants when they imagine modi as a PM of india



Oh yeah I know he is a Supa man...


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> How abt this...
> 
> Congress and BJP join hands in Sikkim : Latest Headlines, News - India Today


 HAHA Post dated 16 feb 2009 never the way article itself say that udf is formed because of the fight a anti national regime in sikkim


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Arre the other day someone was saying that those who are not in India can vote from the embassy . . pata karo . . do not waste your vote this time. . .



Pata karaya. Not possible here. Besides, my constituency won't miss me, if you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh yeah I know he is a Supa man...


 Yeah he is an super man he scarifice his own mutual feelings for the society he don't have family like kejri all he have is his countrymen


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Pata karaya. Not possible here. Besides, my constituency won't miss me, if you know what I mean.



Fake vote casting ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Fake vote casting ?


Nahi bhai....I meant the Party I support will win comfortably, as it has for a while from my constituency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> AAP's free water promise scuppered: South Delhi hit by 'artificial' dry spell as DJB - tanker mafia create deliberate shortage | Mail Online
> 
> Reality check: AAP's free water to cost Delhi Rs 340 crore a year | Firstpost



This is what your source has to say....

*It's not AAP's fault, as a Mail Today investigation has revealed that an unholy nexus between private tanker operators and corrupt Delhi Jal Board (DJB) officials is the real reason for the big South Delhi dry-up.*
*
The DJB-tanker nexus is one of Delhi's most persistent urban legends, which has corrupt DJB officials taking a cut from the earnings of the private tanker mafia, who make a killing because of a scarcity created by officials of the utility. 

*


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> So this guy shouldn't feel intimated with no one to protect him while seeing people trying to mob him. Would Modi would have stood his ground in the same situation with no guards around to protect him?


 Yeah becsuse kerjri never spoken a shit about pakistan and china


----------



## MST

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL So you already know what reason is AK is going to give for his defeat, Did he personally tell you abt it? Anyways just wanted to ask, if Modi wave is prevalent in our country, then why is Feku searching for safe seats? Is your "lion" afraid of losing. Let me tell you that "AAPtards" also want AK to challenge Feku in his own backyard.



Why are AAPTARDS saying Varanasi is SAFE SEAT. Don't they know that MM Joshi won in 2009 by only 18000 votes. 
Is this AAPTARD Definition of Safe seat?


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Arre the other day someone was saying that those who are not in India can vote from the embassy . . pata karo . . do not waste your vote this time. . .


nahi re baba! not possible. NRIs can vote.. but only at their registered constituency back in India. & that too.. after a tedious registration process!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> HAHA Post dated 16 feb 2009 never the way article itself say that udf is formed because of the fight a anti national regime in sikkim



The bottomline is that BJP and Congress joined hands for their goal....


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> nahi re baba! not possible. NRIs can vote.. but only at their registered constituency back in India. & that too.. after a tedious registration process!



So, have you ever voted then?


----------



## NKVD

MST said:


> Why are AAPTARDS saying Varanasi is SAFE SEAT. Don't they know that MM Joshi won in 2009 by only 18000 votes.
> Is this AAPTARD Definition of Safe seat?


Beta kisko hara ke jeeta tha pata hai 
It was bahubali mukhtar Anshari


----------



## The_Showstopper

MST said:


> Why are AAPTARDS saying Varanasi is SAFE SEAT. Don't they know that MM Joshi won in 2009 by only 18000 votes.
> Is this AAPTARD Definition of Safe seat?



BJP has been winning that seat since last 15 years but Sanghis don't wish to see that.


----------



## JanjaWeed

MST said:


> Why are AAPTARDS saying Varanasi is SAFE SEAT. Don't they know that MM Joshi won in 2009 by only 18000 votes.
> Is this AAPTARD Definition of Safe seat?


You can't expect them to say anything otherwise either. They are pretty easy to predict.. In this very thread I did say few weeks back that if Modi runs from two seats, AAPturds will claim that Modi is scarred of losing to Kejriwal from Varanasi.. & that's why he is contesting from second seat. & Bingo... that's what is happening now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> The bottomline is that BJP and Congress joined hands for their goal....


 When its a matter of antinationality we all aspect them to be united agsinst it


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> nahi re baba! not possible. NRIs can vote.. but only at their registered constituency back in India. & that too.. after a tedious registration process!



Thats pure bakchodi 

We should ask EC to change the rules .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> This is what your source has to say....
> 
> *It's not AAP's fault, as a Mail Today investigation has revealed that an unholy nexus between private tanker operators and corrupt Delhi Jal Board (DJB) officials is the real reason for the big South Delhi dry-up.
> The DJB-tanker nexus is one of Delhi's most persistent urban legends, which has corrupt DJB officials taking a cut from the earnings of the private tanker mafia, who make a killing because of a scarcity created by officials of the utility.
> *


So does closing down the private tanker provided water to the Delhities?


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> You can't expect them to say anything otherwise either. They are pretty easy to predict.. In this very thread I did say few weeks back that if Modi runs from two seats, AAPturds will claim that Modi is scarred of losing to Kejriwal from Varanasi.. & that's why he is contesting from second seat. & Bingo... that's what is happening now!



But do you support the idea of a Politician contesting from two constituencies simultaneously?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> So, have you ever voted then?


Of course I have! But.. haven't had a chance since moving out of India though...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Thats pure bakchodi
> 
> We should ask EC to change the rules .



I don't think our Election Commission and Embassies are equipped enough to carry out the process on foreign land. Not to forget that all these votes should be sorted and sent to their respective constituencies before the day of counting. Too much of logistics involved for little gain, in effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Thats pure bakchodi
> 
> We should ask EC to change the rules .


I know... that's really annoying. They should make it easy.. & give NRIs voting rights from their place of residence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

The_Showstopper said:


> BJP has been winning that seat since last 15 years but Sanghis don't wish to see that.



LIAR!!!!! Typical AAPTARD.

Here is a list of MPs from Varanasi. NOW SEE 2004

1952: Raghunath Singh, Indian National Congress
1957: Raghunath Singh, Indian National Congress
1962: Raghunath Singh, Indian National Congress
1967: Satya Narain Singh, Communist Party of India
1971: Rajaram Shastri, Indian National Congress
1977: Chandra Shekhar, Janata Party
1980: Kamalapati Tripathi, Indian National Congress (Indira)
1984: Shyamlal Yadav, Indian National Congress
1989: Anil Kumar Shastri, Janata Dal
1991: Shrish Chandra Dikshit, Bharatiya Janata Party
1996: Shankar Prasad Jaiswal, Bharatiya Janata Party
1998: Shankar Prasad Jaiswal, Bharatiya Janata Party
1999: Shankar Prasad Jaiswal, Bharatiya Janata Party
2004: Dr. Rajesh Kumar Mishra, Indian National Congress
2009: Dr. Murli Manohar Joshi, Bharatiya Janata Party
INC Won 7 times, BJP Won 5 times, Rest won 3 times

Varanasi (Lok Sabha constituency) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

P.S. Did you donate your brains to Kejriwal when you became AAP Supporter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> I don't think our Election Commission and Embassies are equipped enough to carry out the process on foreign land. Not to forget that all these votes should be sorted and sent to their respective constituencies before the day of counting. Too much of logistics involved for little gain, in effect.



A simple solution is online voting. . . let the embassy guys verify your identity . . enter your constituency name and cast your vote ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> When its a matter of antinationality we all aspect them to be united agsinst it



If they were anti-national, why were they not banned by India's constitutional authority?


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> BJP has been winning that seat since last 15 years but Sanghis don't wish to see that.


BJP lost the seat in 2004 if I am not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> But do you support the idea of a Politician contesting from two constituencies simultaneously?


Ofcourse not. & also there's lot of other things that I don't like in People's representation act. reform is must to clean up certain aspects of the current provisions!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> A simple solution is online voting. . . let the embassy guys verify your identity . . enter your constituency name and cast your vote ?



Online voting will be susceptible to tampering and the process of secret ballot may not be possible. And besides, in some of the larger countries, one might have to travel hundreds, perhaps thousands of kilometers to reach the Embassy and cast a vote. I'm not sure many people will be enthusiastic enough to do that.

But it can be definitely tried as an experiement on a limited scale in one of the smaller countries that has a large Indian diaspora. Ex: England.



JanjaWeed said:


> Ofcourse not. & also there's lot of other things that I don't like in People's representation act. reform is must to clean up certain aspects of the current provisions!



Exactly! The act needs plenty of tweaks. But it's equally phony that the debate has surfaced only after Modi has announced that he too would like to exploit the chinks in the Act.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

MST said:


> LIAR!!!!! Typical AAPTARD.
> 
> Here is a list of MPs from Varanasi. NOW SEE 2004
> 
> 1952: Raghunath Singh, Indian National Congress
> 1957: Raghunath Singh, Indian National Congress
> 1962: Raghunath Singh, Indian National Congress
> 1967: Satya Narain Singh, Communist Party of India
> 1971: Rajaram Shastri, Indian National Congress
> 1977: Chandra Shekhar, Janata Party
> 1980: Kamalapati Tripathi, Indian National Congress (Indira)
> 1984: Shyamlal Yadav, Indian National Congress
> 1989: Anil Kumar Shastri, Janata Dal
> 1991: Shrish Chandra Dikshit, Bharatiya Janata Party
> 1996: Shankar Prasad Jaiswal, Bharatiya Janata Party
> 1998: Shankar Prasad Jaiswal, Bharatiya Janata Party
> 1999: Shankar Prasad Jaiswal, Bharatiya Janata Party
> 2004: Dr. Rajesh Kumar Mishra, Indian National Congress
> 2009: Dr. Murli Manohar Joshi, Bharatiya Janata Party
> INC Won 7 times, BJP Won 5 times, Rest won 3 times
> 
> Varanasi (Lok Sabha constituency) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> P.S. Did you donate your brains to Kejriwal when you became AAP Supporter?



Ok my statement on consecutive 15 years may be wrong but that does not take away the fact the since 1991 BJP has dominated it and presently since there is strong Anti-congress wave and Modi "wave", it would obviously be a safe seat. Isn't it? And by the way why does he want to contest from a second seat wasting public money. And please don't just ape what your spokesperson has said formally in interviews.


----------



## Android

Nilekani for Reservation in Pvt Sector -The New Indian Express

seriously I don't wanna live in this fuckin country anymore  Soon as I complete my graduation this year will immediately leave this shithole

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Online voting will be susceptible to tampering and the process of secret ballot may not be possible. And besides, in some of the larger countries, one might have to travel hundreds, perhaps thousands of kilometers to reach the Embassy and cast a vote. I'm not sure many people will be enthusiastic enough to do that.
> 
> But it can be definitely tried as an experiement on a limited scale in one of the smaller countries that has a high Indian diaspora. Ex: England.



As if EVMs are not tempered . . you might have heard about Dr. Swamy's petition against these tempered EVMs ?

lose argument is govt. put this reason forward. baki to waise bhi hai hi bakchodi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> BJP lost the seat in 2004 if I am not wrong.



My mistake...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Ofcourse not. & also there's lot of other things that I don't like in People's representation act. reform is must to clean up certain aspects of the current provisions!


Unless people in India start voting for real issues rather than caste, religion or region based no such hindrance should be allowed on political parties. For a democracy to mature one must need mature voters not some Mandal commision or Sachar committee vote bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> If they were anti-national, why were they not banned by India's constitutional authority?



Do you have any idea of sikkim history please tell me when did sikkim became an indian state dominion its a land lock dominion we annexed it like we annexed heydrabad


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> As if EVMs are not tempered . . you might have heard about Dr. Swamy's petition against these tempered EVMs ?
> 
> lose argument is govt. put this reason forward. baki to waise bhi hai hi bakchodi



But there are plenty of Election Commission Officials and Party Observers to ensure tampering is as little and rare as possible. And these machines aren't online either. But once you plug a system into the internet, it's security is instantly compromised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> I don't think our Election Commission and Embassies are equipped enough to carry out the process on foreign land. Not to forget that all these votes should be sorted and sent to their respective constituencies before the day of counting. Too much of logistics involved for little gain, in effect.


I believe our EC is very much capable of handling such responsibilities. . They have done exceptionally well to transform our electoral process to one of the best in the world. That's the one constitutional body I'm proud of.

But... they will be let down badly by our embassies. Indian embassies certainly doesn't have the capacity to handle this NRI voting process at their facility. Heck.. they don't even handle their regular day job properly.. let alone handling voting public in massive numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> So does closing down the private tanker provided water to the Delhities?



I haven't seen anything in the article which states that AAP has closed down the Private tankers instead I read that tanker mafia in collusion with some officials are creating artificial water scarcity...


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> I believe our EC is very much capable of handling such responsibilities. . They have done exceptionally well to transform our electoral process to one of the best in the world. That's the one constitutional body I'm proud of.
> 
> But... they will be let down badly by our embassies. Indian embassies certainly doesn't have the capacity to handle this NRI voting process at their facility. Heck.. they don't even handle their regular day job properly.. let alone handling voting public in massive numbers.


Another problem is that Election Commision cannot exercise any of it's powers in foreign Nations. It cannot prevent any cash-for-votes or other subversive activities unless the local Police forces of these Nations are fully receptive to the process, which is highly unlikely. And what if any acts of violence take place outside the Embassies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Indischer said:


> I haven't seen or known any School in Bangalore which allows it's pupils to play Holi in their premises during school hours. And such a case wouldn't have happened in places like Germany or Norway. Simply because Schools and Colleges aren't places where anyone celebrates Religious festivals.


The question is not about religious festival celebration but about highhandedness of the teacher. So putting the question back in perspective, tell me what would be the reaction at the place you are living if a teacher threaten humiliate a student for any xyz reason.


> Besides, I suggest you understand this case in it's entirety before jumping into conclusions. How sure are you that the girls hadn't violated any school rules/regulations? What was the punishment given to the two students? Do you know that the girls alleged that the School had mistreated them constantly for academic underperformance? Read more about the case here.
> 
> Two high school students commit suicide - The Hindu


Ok so the mistreatment is the key here. The teachers can at the best report/complaint about underperformances or rule violations to the kids parents who gave them the rights to mistreat the students. You are accusing me of jumping to conclusion where as you yourself of jumping to the conclusion that what ever they are alleging is all false and they must have done something really awful because of which they did what they did. 
The problem is in India teacher still believe that they can somehow control the kids by threatening/abusing/mistreating them and this incident is a result of such mindset. May be this is another Satyamev Jayate topic for Amir Khan.


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> I haven't seen anything in the article which states that AAP has closed down the Private tankers instead I read that tanker mafia in collusion with some officials are creating artificial water scarcity...


I am able to find the video clips from news channel .... will tag you when I am sober.


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Do you have any idea of sikkim history please tell me when did sikkim became an indian state dominion its a land lock dominion we annexed it like we annexed heydrabad



Why are you running from pillar to post? I asked you a simple question and you want to give me history lessons. Why is a anti-national party not banned? Why does it have the permission to fight elections if it is anti-national?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Exactly! The act needs plenty of tweaks. But it's equally phony that the debate has surfaced only after Modi has announced that he too would like to exploit the chinks in the Act.



Oh well.. What's good for the goose is good for the gander! Many have done it in the past.. & it wasn't a matter of debate at all. When Sonia Gandhi contested from Rae Bareily & Bellary.. she was is taking up the challenge! But when Modi does it... all hell breaks lose! height of hypocrisy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> I am able to find the video clips from news channel .... will tag you when I am sober.



Sure mate... Which part of the world do you live in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

The_Showstopper said:


> Ok my statement on consecutive 15 years may be wrong but that does not take away the fact the since 1991 BJP has dominated it and presently since there is strong Anti-congress wave and Modi "wave", it would obviously be a safe seat. Isn't it? And by the way why does he want to contest from a second seat wasting public money. And please don't just ape what your spokesperson has said formally in interviews.



Modi didn't pick Varanasi because its a safe seat. It wouldn't have mattered if Congis had won it the last 10 times.

He picked Varanasi because it is the most important place of Hinduism. Even though he is talking only about development there is no doubt that he is sending a message to his core voters (Supporters of BJP). As an MP of Varanasi, his constituency is not just the residents of Varanasi but All the Hindus in India (at least that is what he will project).

Hence there is no better seat in whole India for him then Varanasi (as he moves out of Gujarat) as a national leader. From here he can control his core constituency and reach out to others (non BJP supporters including Muslims) without having to worry about any backlash.

He is not playing for only 2014 elections but is planning for a very long innings (10-15 years). And standing for election from Varanasi is a Master Stroke. Vadodara is the Safe Seat (backup - which he will quit after May 16).


P.S. I am not a TARD to follow anyone blindly. I keep my eyes open and try to analyze events with some logic. If you didn't donate your brains to Kejriwal you should firgure it out too.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> But there are plenty of Election Commission Officials and Party Observers to ensure tampering is as little and rare as possible. And these machines aren't online either. But once you plug a system into the internet, it's security is instantly compromised.



Petition was against the OEM for supplying tempered EVMs . ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Sure mate... Which part of the world do you live in?


Somewhere In my own  
India mein hi hoon bhai ... bus sirf andheri raaton mein hi bahar aaton hoon !!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Unless people in India start voting for real issues rather than caste, religion or region based no such hindrance should be allowed on political parties. For a democracy to mature one must need mature voters not some Mandal commision or Sachar committee vote bank.


That's true! & for that to happen.. we need to eliminate those parties who hitch their wagon on the back of divisive politics. Congress has set the benchmark in this heinous act for others to follow. Be it playing communal card, or religion card, or caste card or tribe card, or dynastic politics. It all started from Congress... & if this party is uprooted & thrown into the dustbin of history.. things would improve to a greater extent in our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

jbond197 said:


> The question is not about religious festival celebration but about highhandedness of the teacher. So putting the question back in perspective, tell me what would be the reaction at the place you are living if a teacher threaten humiliate a student for any xyz reason.
> 
> Ok so the mistreatment is the key here. The teachers can at the best report/complaint about underperformances or rule violations to the kids parents who gave them the rights to mistreat the students. You are accusing me of jumping to conclusion where as you yourself of jumping to the conclusion that what ever they are alleging is all false and they must have done something really awful because of which they did what they did.
> The problem is in India teacher still believe that they can somehow control the kids by threatening/abusing/mistreating them and this incident is a result of such mindset. May be this is another Satyamev Jayate topic for Amir Khan.



Did you read the article that I had posted? The punishment that the girls got for violating School discipline by playing Holi during School hours was that *they were made to stand in front of the Principal's office*. Hardly an uncommon punishment in our Schools. NONE of our Schools are so liberal that they call parents for every mistake committed by the child. Such censure is part and parcel of School life.

Or do you mean to say because the girls were Hindu and the teachers Christian, they should have never punished them and instead called/reported every matter to their parents?


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Somewhere In my own
> India mein hi hoon bhai ... bus sirf andheri raaton mein hi bahar aaton hoon !!!



LOL, Something similar to my case. raat ke 4 baj rahe aur mai forum par AAP ki canvassing kar rahaa hoon. Job par lag jaunga toh waapas time table follow karna padega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

*No power in AAP's promise: Fund shock reveals there is no money for AAP's 'bijli satyagraha' subsidy*
By MAIL TODAY REPORTER

*PUBLISHED:* 22:48 GMT, 18 March 2014 | *UPDATED:* 23:21 GMT, 18 March 2014




*443* shares
1

View 
comments


+2
Arvind Kejriwal had told Delhi residents not to pay their electricity bills if they thought the they were inflated. He went from door to door restoring the power connection of households whose lines had been cut. He has accused the channel of airing false news against him The competent authority of the government had not made any provision in the budget for release of funds for the purpose



It's the lie in the Aam Aadmi Party satyagraha, and it's been nailed in the Delhi High Court. 

The Delhi government on Tuesday told the high court that the AAP government did not allocate any funds to finance the Rs 6 crore subsidy that it had announced for those who did not pay their electricity bills from October 2012 to May 2013.

The lack of funds means no one will benefit from the scheme. Don't pay your electricity bills, AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal had told Delhi's power consumers as he went about climbing electric poles and getting his pictures taken restoring power connections last year. Over 24,000 didn't, between October 2012 and December 2013. Then Kejriwal came to power.

In February this year, AAP had announced a reward for these power bill defaulters, declaring that those who did not pay their power bills between October 2012 and April 2013 will have to pay only half the amount.

This scheme was to benefit those who had supported the Aam Aadmi Party's Bijli Satyagraha, a campaign against allegedly inflated electricity bills. 

The AAP decision was meant to benefit 24,036 people across the capital. 

On Tuesday, the counsel for the state submitted an affidavit before a division bench of the high court comprising acting Chief Justice B.D. Ahmed and Justice Sidharth Mridul that former chief minister Arvind Kejriwal's decision to offer 50 per cent waiver on power arrears for people who did not pay their bills from October 2012 to December 2013 cannot be implemented due to non-allocation of funds for the same in the budget for 2013-14. 

Taking into note the above submission, the High Court continued its stay on AAP's decision to give 50 per cent waiver on pending electricity bills of 24,036 consumers. 

The Court has fixed the matter for final hearing on May 22 this year. Filing the affidavit on behalf of the Delhi government, Madhu Sudan, deputy secretary of power, told the court, "The competent authority of the government had not made any provision in the budget for release of funds for the purpose and in the absence of the availability of funds, therefore, in the present circumstances, it is not possible to implement the decision of the cabinet for providing relief to the electricity consumers who stopped paying their bills anytime between October 2012 and May 2013 till December 2013." 








+2
Kejriwal and his supporters set water and electricity bills on fire and restored disconnected power connections at various places in the Capital as part of their "paani-bijli satyagraha" on Sunday



The bench was hearing a Public Interest Litigation (PIL) filed by advocate Vivek Narayan Sharma, who also sought quashing the Delhi government's decision to close power theft cases registered against 2,508 consumers last year. 

The plea said that such an action of the government was like "sponsoring and abetting criminal or terrorism acts and acts against rule of law and constitution." 

Power tariff in Delhi was a prominent campaign issue for AAP in the run up to the Delhi Assembly elections with Kejriwal promising he would slash power tariffs by 50 per cent after being voted to power.

After coming to power, the AAP government has come down heavily on power discoms in Delhi, seeking a CAG audit of their accounts. As per the PIL in the Court, the waiver would have imposed a burden of Rs 6 crore on the state exchequer.



Read more: No funds allotted for AAP's big move to subsidise participants in bijli satyagraha | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## The_Showstopper

MST said:


> Modi didn't pick Varanasi because its a safe seat. It wouldn't have mattered if Congis had won it the last 10 times.
> 
> He picked Varanasi because it is the most important place of Hinduism. Even though he is talking only about development there is no doubt that he is sending a message to his core voters (Supporters of BJP). As an MP of Varanasi, his constituency is not just the residents of Varanasi but All the Hindus in India (at least that is what he will project).
> 
> Hence there is no better seat in whole India for him then Varanasi (as he moves out of Gujarat) as a national leader. From here he can control his core constituency and reach out to others (non BJP supporters including Muslims) without having to worry about any backlash.
> 
> He is not playing for only 2014 elections but is planning for a very long innings (10-15 years). And standing for election from Varanasi is a Master Stroke. Vadodara is the Safe Seat (backup - which he will quit after May 16).
> 
> 
> P.S. I am not a TARD to follow anyone blindly. I keep my eyes open and try to analyze events with some logic. If you didn't donate your brains to Kejriwal you should firgure it out too.



So you do agree that Varanasi is a symbol of Hindus and with 80% Hindu population, Is it not a safe seat for Modi then?

And when replying please refrain from making personal attacks...


----------



## MST

The_Showstopper said:


> So you do agree that Varanasi is a symbol of Hindus and with 80% Hindu population, Is it not a safe seat for Modi then?
> 
> 
> And when replying please refrain from making personal attacks...



Arey if that is the criteria then 90% seats in India is safe seat for Modi. So then why is this an issue? Are you expecting him to contest from Srinagar to prove that 'Modi wave' exists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> That's true! & for that to happen.. we need to eliminate those parties who hitch their wagon on the back of divisive politics. Congress has set the benchmark in this heinous act for others to follow. Be it playing communal card, or religion card, or caste card or tribe card, or dynastic politics. It all started from Congress... & if this party is uprooted & thrown into the dustbin of history.. things would improve to a greater extent in our country.


It's not going to happen atleast not in the near future, moreover every party plays the divisive politics. Even if someone tries to change the pattern he is unwillingly lured into this mess. Only way I say this happening is if people try to change it from the lower level ... that is muncipalities and panchayats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Another problem is that Election Commision cannot exercise any of it's powers in foreign Nations. It cannot prevent any cash-for-votes or other subversive activities unless the local Police forces of these Nations are fully receptive to the process, which is highly unlikely. And what if any acts of violence take place outside the Embassies?


I can't imagine any sort malpractices or violent acts happening in overseas countries during voting. You can not buy NRI's vote... for simple reason being, price could be too high to handle.. & don't think a well-to-do NRI would trade his vote for cash. Law & order outside the embassy is always host country's responsibility.. & I don't think a foreign citizen would want to indulge in such a act which could prove detrimental to his stay in that country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

MST said:


> Arey if that is the criteria then 90% seats in India is safe seat for Modi. So then why is this an issue? Are you expecting him to contest from Srinagar to prove that 'Modi wave' exists?



Oh common mate, you yourself stated that Varanasi is a symbol of Hinduism with many religious people(Hindus) residing there and Modi being a Hindu poster boy, wouldn't he have major advantage over there? And as stated earlier BJP has dominated the seat since 90's...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL, Something similar to my case. raat ke 4 baj rahe aur mai forum par AAP ki canvassing kar rahaa hoon. Job par lag jaunga toh waapas time table follow karna padega


I kill time here so that I can have an alibi if police even tried to frame me for some kukaram !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> I can't imagine any sort malpractices or violent acts happening in overseas countries during voting. You can not buy NRI's vote... for simple reason being, price could be too high to handle.. & don't think a well-to-do NRI would trade his vote for cash. Law & order outside the embassy is always host country's responsibility.. & I don't think a foreign citizen would want to indulge in such a act which could prove detrimental to his stay in that country!



You're right, but points like what I put forth will be given as excuses should anyone question the Indian Government on why NRIs cannot vote from outside India.

But let me make it clear that I am ready to cast my vote to the highest bidder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> I kill time here so that I can have an alibi if police even tried to frame me for some kukaram !!!



Lagta hai police walon se bahot yaarana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> You're right, but points like what I put forth will be given as excuses should anyone question the Indian Government on why NRIs cannot vote from outside India.
> 
> But let me make it clear that I am ready to cast my vote to the highest bidder.


politicians lure voters with money/liquor/women how would you prefer to be pleased? 



The_Showstopper said:


> Lagta hai police walon se bahot yaarana hai


Naaaahhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii .. trust me

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> politicians lure voters with money/liquor/women how would you prefer to be pleased?



I'd like a girl who has a cash-filled purse in one hand and a bottle of Scotch in another. My tastes are slightly more expensive than the Aam Aadmi's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Naaaahhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii .. trust me



Haan Shakal se hi maasoomiyat jhalakti hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

M K Alagiri an important person, party would gain from him: BJP - The Economic Times on Mobile


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> I'd like a girl who has a cash-filled purse in one hand and a bottle of Scotch in another. My tastes are slightly more expensive than the Aam Aadmi's.


Shukar hai do hi haath bole .. pata nahi 2-4 aur laga ke bolte to kya kya pakda dete unme !!! 



Android said:


> M K Alagiri an important person, party would gain from him: BJP - The Economic Times on Mobile


Is he being inducted into BJP or he is supporting from outside?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

NKVD said:


> Yeah becsuse kerjri never spoken a shit about pakistan and china


You guys are unnecessarily wasting time with a guy who will vote for anyone who is anti modi, holds favorable view of Islamists, is in favor of illegal Bangladeshis and is against the Batla house encounter and similar anti terror cases all over India. 

Also don't be too harsh with him as he cries hard if you reply back in his tone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Shukar hai do hi haath bole .. pata nahi 2-4 aur laga ke bolte to kya kya pakda dete unme !!!



Har haath Lollipop, har haath Revdi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Haan Shakal se hi maasoomiyat jhalakti hai...


Woh kehte hai na ... Haathi ke daant dikhane aur or khaane aur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Woh kehte hai na ... Haathi ke daant dikhane aur or khaane aur



LOL Anyways I am off to get some sleep. You can continue with your work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> It's not going to happen atleast not in the near future, moreover every party plays the divisive politics. Even if someone tries to change the pattern he is unwillingly lured into this mess. Only way I say this happening is if people try to change it from the lower level ... that is muncipalities and panchayats.



Agree. India's political culture was founded and benchmark was set by grand old party.. & their way of politics compelled other parties to follow in their footsteps. Every evil that practiced by every political party India was practiced for the first time by Congress. Be it communal violence, be it creating a vote bank by deviding people in the name of religion, caste, tribe, rich or poor....all these evils has only one father. 

Even today you have them practicing that evil. Only other day they segregated Jains & gave them a new identity as minorities. There could have been many other ways to address their issues. But no...only one way congress addresses those issues is by telling them that they are victims of their own faith and culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Har haath Lollipop, har haath Revdi.


yeh to PG -13 baat ho gayi ...



The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Anyways I am off to get some sleep. You can continue with your work
> 
> View attachment 21667


Gudnyt man ...


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> yeh to PG -13 baat ho gayi ...



With the right imagination, woh R-rated ban sakti hai. I like to keep my empowerments low-key.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh common mate, you yourself stated that Varanasi is a symbol of Hinduism with many religious people(Hindus) residing there and Modi being a Hindu poster boy, wouldn't he have major advantage over there? And as stated earlier BJP has dominated the seat since 90's...



Doh!

Just because its Varanasi it doesn't mean it has more religious people. By your logic Ayodhya/Faizabad should be a hardcore BJP Seat. No its not. BJP has won it only once in the last 4 elections. I can give you many other examples.

Here let me put my thoughts in short.

Modi is contesting from Varanasi because from here he can target his core supporters all over India. He is not contesting from here because its a Safe Seat. 

And stop using statistics selectively (like since 90s). I can very well say Congis have equal chace here (since 2004). Apply some logic. I would consider a seat safe for BJP only if the party has won it by over 2 Lakhs vote and there is no anti BJP wave in the constituency. Varanasi is not a Safe seat from any angle. 

Now if you expect him to contest from an 'UnSafe' seat like Srinagar I don't think he will oblige you


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Agree. India's political culture was founded and benchmark was set by grand old party.. & their way of politics compelled other parties to follow in their footsteps. Every evil that practiced by every political party India was practiced for the first time by Congress. Be it communal violence, be it creating a vote bank by deviding people in the name of religion, caste, tribe, rich or poor....all these evils has only one father.
> 
> Even today you have them practicing that evil. Only other day they segregated Jains & gave them a new identity as minorities. There could have been many other ways to address their issues. But no...only one way congress addresses those issues is by telling them that they are victims of their own faith and culture.


Totally agree with you bruv, but somehow I don't blame the Congress. It did what a political party needed to do to be in power and keep others out. Congress was more like a monopoly when India got independence. Had it been BJP in place of it I am sure they would have done the same thing. No one likes to loose grip on power. But it's about time to rise above such difference and vote for the betterment of our country. We must be positive in our thinking rather than being skeptical about dubious issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> You're right, but points like what I put forth will be given as excuses should anyone question the Indian Government on why NRIs cannot vote from outside India.
> 
> But let me make it clear that I am ready to cast my vote to the highest bidder.


When you have a long queue of thousands of people trying to caste their vote, there won't be any bidding. You'll have to take what's given to you. Question is...will you be tempted to take that? or will you let others to fix a price for your vote?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> When you have a long queue if thousands of people trying to caste their vote, there won't be any bidding. You'll have to take what's given to you. Question is...will you be tempted to take that? or will you let others to fix a price for your vote?



That's where Election Eve comes in handy. Will cut my deals the previous night. Even better, I'll take whatever comes my way from all Parties and promise my vote for all of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Totally agree with you bruv, but somehow I don't blame the Congress. It did what a political party needed to do to be in power and keep others out. Congress was more like a monopoly when India got independence. Had it been BJP in place of it I am sure they would have done the same thing. No one likes to loose grip on power. But it's about time to rise above such difference and vote for the betterment of our country. We must be positive in our thinking rather than being skeptical about dubious issues.


I understand what you are saying. Maybe sometimes it makes it easy when we blame everything on others to mask our own shortcomings. We as people allowed our political masters to dictate & lead us to where we are today. Maybe things will change and people will start making decisions for themselves and do what is right for them and for their country.



Indischer said:


> That's where Election Eve comes in handy. Will cut my deals the previous night. Even better, I'll take whatever comes my way from all Parties and promise my vote for all of them.


In that case I'll join you too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Indischer said:


> Did you read the article that I had posted? The punishment that the girls got for violating School discipline by playing Holi during School hours was that *they were made to stand in front of the Principal's office*. Hardly an uncommon punishment in our Schools. NONE of our Schools are so liberal that they call parents for every mistake committed by the child. Such censure is part and parcel of School life.
> 
> Or do you mean to say because the girls were Hindu and the teachers Christian, they should have never punished them and instead called/reported every matter to their parents?



The article you posted quoted schools version. Do you think school will come out with the real version after such an incident? Do you think the punishment of standing in front of Principal's office is good enough reason for some one to end their life. You are believing this story but why are you not believing what the girls stated in the suicide note that the two have been harassing them for a long time?

Its not about Hindu/Christian anymore because whatever the motives of Principal/Teacher be they forced two kids to end their lives. That's unpardonable!!


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> That's where Election Eve comes in handy. Will cut my deals the previous night. Even better, I'll take whatever comes my way from all Parties and promise my vote for all of them.


campaigned once for one of my friend's dad during the Delhi Municipal Corporation elections ... and let me tell you Election eve is 1000 times better than Christmas + Divali + Holi.



JanjaWeed said:


> I understand what you are saying. Maybe sometimes it makes it easy when we blame everything on others to mask our own shortcomings. We as people allowed our political masters to dictate & lead us to where we are today. Maybe things will change and people will start making decisions for themselves and do what is right for them and for their country.


only as far as it's right leaning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

jbond197 said:


> The article you posted quoted schools version. Do you think school will come out with the real version after such an incident? Do you think the punishment of standing in front of Principal's office is good enough reason for some one to end their life. You are believing this story but why are you not believing what the girls stated in the suicide note that the two have been harassing them for a long time?
> 
> Its not about Hindu/Christian anymore because whatever the motives of Principal/Teacher be they forced two kids to end their lives. That's unpardonable!!



For starters, it's good that you've at least moved away from the communal angle. Regarding the allegations of the children, it shall come to light soon as to what exactly was bothering them. I don't rule out the possibility of those Teachers being cruel to them. But giving it a spin in such a way so as to suggest celebrating Holi led to their suicide is what I object.



ranjeet said:


> campaigned once for one of my friend's dad during the Delhi Municipal Corporation elections ... and let me tell you Election eve is 1000 times better than Christmas + Divali + Holi.
> 
> 
> only as far as it's right leaning



Election Eve is supposed to be a dry day. But it's usually wetter than Cheerapunji in most places.


----------



## jbond197

Indischer said:


> For starters, it's good that you've at least moved away from the communal angle. Regarding the allegations of the children, it shall come to light soon as to what exactly was bothering them. I don't rule out the possibility of those Teachers being cruel to them. But giving it a spin in such a way so as to suggest celebrating Holi led to their suicide is what I object.



Well why move away from any angle. I responded to you because you were putting the blame on the kids, discounting the allegation they leveled against teachers in suicide note. Why would they name them as the reason for ending their lives? Do you have any answer?

Also, nobody was giving a spin to suggest celebrating Holi led to their suicide. It was the punishment for celebrating Holi (no one knows what that punishment was) and past continuous harassment by the teachers which led the girls to take such a drastic step.

Anyways, I wish the Teacher and Principal get the punishment they deserve so that other students are not forced to suffer like this. That's it from my side on this topic.


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Election Eve is supposed to be a dry day. But it's usually wetter than Cheerapunji in most places.


 +


Indischer said:


> With the right imagination, woh R-rated ban sakti hai. I like to keep my empowerments low-key.


 = 

mamla gadbad hai ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

jbond197 said:


> Well why move away from any angle. I responded to you because you were putting the blame on the kids, discounting the allegation they leveled against teachers in suicide note. Why would they name them as the reason for ending their lives? Do you have any answer?
> 
> Also, nobody was giving a spin to suggest celebrating Holi let you suicide. It was the punishment of celebrating Holi (no one knows what that punishment was) and continuous harassment by the teachers which led the girls to take such a drastic step.



Yes. Anyone who's disturbed enough to end their lives will be in some duress. But the source of the duress and it's intensity need not be necessarily the way they claim it to be. That they were struggling academically has now come to light.

Like what you said before, the children too could have complained to their parents if the abuse was getting unbearable. Unless proven otherwise, fact remains that they were weak in academics and under some scrutiny for it, their last act was to play Holi in campus during school hours(which is against school discipline in most Schools), punished for it by being made to stand in front of the Principal's office with 5 other girls, and subsequently committed suicide blaming the teachers for it. Pardon me if I say that I want more proof to establish the conduct of the Teachers before pronouncing them guilty based on the suicide note of two immature girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Indischer said:


> Yes. Anyone who's disturbed enough to end their lives will be in some duress. But the source of the duress and it's intensity need not be necessarily the way they claim it to be. That they were struggling academically has now come to light.
> 
> Like what you said before, the children too could have complained to their parents if the abuse was getting unbearable. Unless proven otherwise, fact remains that they were weak in academics and under some scrutiny for it, their last act was to play Holi in campus during school hours(which is against school discipline in most Schools), punished for it by being made to stand in front of the Principal's office with 5 other girls, and subsequently committed suicide blaming the teachers for it. Pardon me if I say that I want more proof to establish the conduct of the Teachers before pronouncing them guilty based on the suicide note of two immature girls.


Marvelous!! Yes everyone else apart from Teachers is the culprit. The biggest culprit are those immature girls. How can the mature Teachers and Principal be accused of anything? They did what they were supposed to do.. you can do a great job as a defence lawyer for the school!!


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> You're entitled to your views and I am to mine. But it's precisely because they were immature enough to take such an extreme step over such a trivial matter that I have my doubts about what exactly was the severity of the abuse meted out to them. Their reaction might not be commensurate with the gravity of shame that they were subjected to.
> 
> And don't push me too far with your abuse. The sickular, immature mind that I am, I might resort to suicide and blame you directly for my extreme step.



You first sit on judgement on dead children, call them names and then blame others for reacting strongly ?  ....... maybe someone should have taught you NOT TO SPEAK ILL OF THE DEAD. I only feel disgust. I though you were better than that.

Children are sensitive and immature. How old are you ? do you have kids ? I guess not, you sound like one immature kid yourself.

Logic, commonsense and rational thinking dictates that only Non Trivial things pushes people into drastic action. You judge the emotional impact based on how people behave, Not the other way around.

You on the other hand has first passed judgement that their abuse was not too much without knowing anything about it and then go on to declare that the kids were wrong.

At least have the grace to say you were wrong. ........ this is my last post on this topic.


----------



## Indischer

jbond197 said:


> Marvelous!! Yes everyone else apart from Teacher is the culprit. The biggest culprit are those immature girls. How can the mature teachers and Principal be accused of anything? They did what they are supposed to do.. You can do a great job as a defence lawyer for the school!!



Let the case unravel in the coming days. I'm pretty certain that the actions of the teachers would not have been any different from what you and I faced in School for our misdemeanors.

IF those Teachers did nothing out of the ordinary and yet the kids ended up committing suicide, whom do you intend to hold responsible for their actions then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Indischer said:


> Did you read the article that I had posted? The punishment that the girls got for violating School discipline by playing Holi during *School hours *was that *they were made to stand in front of the Principal's office*. Hardly an uncommon punishment in our Schools. NONE of our Schools are so liberal that they call parents for every mistake committed by the child. Such censure is part and parcel of School life.
> 
> Or do you mean to say because the girls were Hindu and the teachers Christian, they should have never punished them and instead called/reported every matter to their parents?



First thing its a holiday for schools ,so on what grounds you claimed school hours ?


----------



## Indischer

Marxist said:


> First thing its a holiday for schools ,so on what grounds you claimed school hours ?



Read the report featured in The Hindu, which I've quoted in a post before. They were made to stand in front of the Principal's Office along with five other girls for playing Holi within school campus during School hours. They then reportedly ran away from School to Sankey Tank(a small Lake in Bangalore) where they committed suicide.



Manvantaratruti said:


> You first sit on judgement on dead children, call them names and then blame others for reacting strongly ?  ....... maybe someone should have taught you NOT TO SPEAK ILL OF THE DEAD. I only feel disgust. I though you were better than that.
> 
> *Children are sensitive and immature*. How old are you ? do you have kids ? I guess not, you sound like one immature kid yourself.
> 
> Logic, commonsense and rational thinking dictates that only Non Trivial things pushes people into drastic action. You judge the emotional impact based on how people behave, Not the other way around.
> 
> You on the other hand has first passed judgement that their abuse was not too much without knowing anything about it and then go on to declare that the kids were wrong.
> 
> At least have the grace to say you were wrong. ........ this is my last post on this topic.



You too seem to agree that children can be immature. And yet, their actions cannot be immature, is it? And how mature an idea is it to jump into pronouncing someone's guilt even before the Police has verified the veracity of their accusations? Have you never been to a School where you weren't reprimanded for your misdemeanors? Stop trolling on this case.


----------



## Bang Galore

Marxist said:


> First thing its a holiday for schools ,so on what grounds you claimed school hours ?




Holiday? Where? This was in Bangalore, no holiday for Holi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Kitna lamba discusssion karoge bhai log is suicide case par.Ek thread hi open kar lo. Bechare bachche to gaye. School should take responsibility for its deeds. Every angle should be investigated and the culprits ( if any) should be punished.

Can we get back to discussing Politics now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Indischer said:


> Read the report featured in The Hindu, which I've quoted in a post before. They were made to stand in front of the Principal's Office along with five other girls for playing Holi within school campus during School hours. They then reportedly ran away from School to Sankey Tank(a small Lake in Bangalore) where they committed suicide.
> 
> .



The ToI and indian express reports they were harrased for celebrating Holi and thats from their suicide note and statement from parents ,So Why should i trust Hindu's version ?


----------



## Bang Galore

Indischer said:


> Read the report featured in The Hindu, which I've quoted in a post before. They were made to stand in front of the Principal's Office along with five other girls for playing Holi within school campus during School hours. They then reportedly ran away from School to Sankey Tank(a small Lake in Bangalore) where they committed suicide.



Sad but it seems people commit suicides for the darnedest things these days. What can possess two young girls to commit suicide? For such absurd reasons. I would be loathe to blame the teachers & the school, nothing I have read suggests anything out of the ordinary in their actions. The only thing that shocked me was how on earth could two young girls commit suicide in Sankey tank in broad daylight without anyone noticing? That place is always bustling. _(I'm not aware if the walkways around the tank were closed at that time but even from outside, a very busy area)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Marxist said:


> The ToI and indian express reports they were harrased for celebrating Holi and thats from their suicide note and statement from parents ,So Why should i trust Hindu's version ?



Let's not debate on ToI's standard of journalism, shall we? And that too against The Hindu.

Coming to the news report, the article in ToI merely states the content of the suicide letter. But the Hindu has gone a step ahead and tried to ascertain what has actually happened. If the girls hadn't played Holi within campus during school hours, why do you think they were singled out for punishment?


----------



## Marxist

Bang Galore said:


> Holiday? Where? This was in Bangalore, no holiday for Holi.



it was my mistake ToI report says there was "Special class" on that day ,And i assumed they held special classes on a holiday ( Punished in school for playing Holi, girls commit suicide - The Times of India )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Marxist said:


> it was my mistake ToI report says there was "Special class" on that day ,And i assumed they held special classes on a holiday ( Punished in school for playing Holi, girls commit suicide - The Times of India )



I think by special classes they mean classes after school exams - early start to the next academic year (Crazy). Holi is not an official holiday here, so they probably didn't bother about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Indischer said:


> Let's not debate on ToI's standard of journalism, shall we? And that too against The Hindu.
> 
> Coming to the news report, the article in ToI merely states the content of the suicide letter. But the Hindu has gone a step ahead and tried to ascertain what has actually happened. If the girls hadn't played Holi within campus during school hours, why do you think they were singled out for punishment?



For me no difference in both ..... ToI's article was based on facts (Suicide note and statement of parents) and Hindu's version is their Jurno's Secular dilemma and I trust ToI and Indian express version in this case .....And TOI article clearly says they played Holi outside school


----------



## Indischer

Bang Galore said:


> Sad but it seems people commit suicides for the darnedest things these days. What can possess two young girls to commit suicide? For such absurd reasons. I would be loathe to blame the teachers & the school, nothing I have read suggests anything out of the ordinary in their actions. The only thing that shocked me was how on earth could two young girls commit suicide in Sankey tank in broad daylight without anyone noticing? That place is always bustling. _(I'm not aware if the walkways around the tank were closed at that time but even from outside, a very busy area)_



True that. If only they had made an attempt to communicate their fears with their near and dear ones.
I don't think anyone who spotted the girls next to Sankey Tank could have suspected their intent. But yes, once they flung themselves into the Tank, someone should have noticed them. I am surprised over this as well.



Marxist said:


> For me no difference in both ..... ToI's article was based on facts (Suicide note and statement of parents) and Hindu's version is their Jurno's Secular dilemma and I trust ToI and Indian express version in this case .....And TOI article clearly says they played Holi outside school



As I have stressed repeatedly, some more time has to be given before the full picture will emerge and consistency in the events reported can be obtained. Till that time, one shouldn't really demonize the School or it's teachers.


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> LIAR!!!!! Typical AAPTARD.
> 
> Here is a list of MPs from Varanasi. NOW SEE 2004
> 
> 1952: Raghunath Singh, Indian National Congress
> 1957: Raghunath Singh, Indian National Congress
> 1962: Raghunath Singh, Indian National Congress
> 1967: Satya Narain Singh, Communist Party of India
> 1971: Rajaram Shastri, Indian National Congress
> 1977: Chandra Shekhar, Janata Party
> 1980: Kamalapati Tripathi, Indian National Congress (Indira)
> 1984: Shyamlal Yadav, Indian National Congress
> 1989: Anil Kumar Shastri, Janata Dal
> 1991: Shrish Chandra Dikshit, Bharatiya Janata Party
> 1996: Shankar Prasad Jaiswal, Bharatiya Janata Party
> 1998: Shankar Prasad Jaiswal, Bharatiya Janata Party
> 1999: Shankar Prasad Jaiswal, Bharatiya Janata Party
> 2004: Dr. Rajesh Kumar Mishra, Indian National Congress
> 2009: Dr. Murli Manohar Joshi, Bharatiya Janata Party
> INC Won 7 times, BJP Won 5 times, Rest won 3 times
> 
> Varanasi (Lok Sabha constituency) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> P.S. Did you donate your brains to Kejriwal when you became AAP Supporter?



I have a poster for them...............................

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indischer

@Bang Galore If you thought that case was bizarre, read this.
Boy falls to death from school building - The Hindu


----------



## jbond197

Indischer said:


> True that. If only they had made an attempt to communicate their fears with their near and dear ones.
> I don't think anyone who spotted the girls next to Sankey Tank could have suspected their intent. But yes, once they flung themselves into the Tank, someone should have noticed them. I am surprised over this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> As I have stressed repeatedly, some more time has to be given before the full picture will emerge and consistency in the events reported can be obtained. Till that time, one shouldn't really demonize the School or it's teachers.



*"My daughter would always complain that her teachers pressured her. The authorities would insult them even in Parent-Teacher meeting," Bhagyalakshmi Janardhan, Priyanka's mother, said.

Gayathri, Priyanka's grandmother, demanded that the teachers be punished.*

Bangalore: Rebuked, 2 students commit suicide - Hindustan Times

People protest in Bangalore after two teenage girls' commits suicide | Business Standard

I fail to understand why these people are protesting for the actions of those immature girls?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

ranjeet said:


> BJP lost the seat in 2004 if I am not wrong.



2004 mey Ambani chutti pey tha......isliye seat khareed nhi paya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

jbond197 said:


> *"My daughter would always complain that her teachers pressured her. The authorities would insult them even in Parent-Teacher meeting," Bhagyalakshmi Janardhan, Priyanka's mother, said.
> 
> Gayathri, Priyanka's grandmother, demanded that the teachers be punished.*
> 
> Bangalore: Rebuked, 2 students commit suicide - Hindustan Times
> 
> People protest in Bangalore after two teenage girls' commits suicide | Business Standard
> 
> I fail to understand why these people are protesting for the actions of those immature girls?



So her parents did nothing even after she confided in them? And looks like the Teachers, though strict, were only doing their job.


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> I fail to understand why these people are protesting for the actions of those immature girls?



I am really hoping you are not laying the blame on the girls becase if you are all kinds of sweet words r coming to my mind...


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

*Rupee poised to climb high against dollar; will Narendra Modi do what Raghuram Rajan couldn't?*
By Shilpy Sinha & Saikat Das, ET Bureau | 20 Mar, 2014, 07.48AM IST
Post a Comment




Having touched a historic low of 68.84 against the dollar last August, it ended at 60.95 on Wednesday, up 0.39% from the previous close.
*Editor's Pick*

Finance Ministry wants RBI intervention to curb rupee volatility
ET SPECIAL:
Save precious time tracking your investments
MUMBAI: The rupee could gain as much as 6.5% in the next three months as international investors pump in dollars to buy stocks and bonds, hoping to benefit from a stable government they see being headed by BJP's Narendra Modi after the elections, delivering an economic revival.

The rupee, which has posted a dramatic turnaround from being the worst performer among emerging market currencies to the best in a matter of months, is poised to climb to as high as 57 against the dollar, according to an ET poll of strategists and traders.

Having touched a historic low of 68.84 against the dollar last August, it ended at 60.95 on Wednesday, up 0.39% from the previous close. From its alltime low, the rupee has appreciated about 11.43%. So far in March, the local unit has risen about 1.74% against the dollar. The median estimate for the rupee is 60, ET's poll of 15 traders shows. The range runs from 57 to 60, depending on what the poll outcome will be.





The currency appreciation, which began after Reserve Bank of India Governor Raghuram Rajan put in place several rescue measures, is gathering further momentum with opinion polls putting Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate, in the lead of the race to head the government after the April-May polls. An opinion poll conducted by Times NOW-C Voter shows the BJP-led National Democratic Alliance getting 227 out of 543 seats and the ruling Congress-led United Progressive Alliance 101.

*Weak govt will affect market sentiment*

"If we get a government which has sufficient majority by itself or an effective coalition that demonstrates the capacity to execute and displays an appetite for good governance, the rally will sustain and the rupee, I expect, will touch 57-58 in less than three months," said Vijayan Subramani, head of treasury and markets, DBS Bank India.

The rupee's fortunes have changed rapidly since Rajan ordered measures to boost foreign exchange reserves through a deposit scheme that raised $34 billion. Furthermore, the current account deficit, the excess of spending overseas over earnings, narrowed to 0.9% of the gross domestic product in the December quarter, from a record 6.5% a year ago. This, along with RBI's signal that it wants to see consumer price inflation tamed to about 4%, has boosted the confidence of international investors.

Foreign funds, which sold Indian assets last year due to weakening macroeconomic fundamentals, have bought shares and bonds worth $7.7 billion since January. Many forecast an acceleration in fund flows but also warn that the tide could turn equally fast if Modi fails to become prime minister.

"If we get the right government, equity flows will be buoyant and the rupee would climb," said Jayesh Mehta, head of global markets at Bank of America Merrill Lynch. "If there is an unstable government, there could be a $5-billion withdrawal from the stock market and we may go back to 68-to-a-dollar level."

Although investor sentiment is pushing up the rupee, some believe that an unexpected electoral outcome won't necessarily have such an extreme effect given that some semblance of normalcy has returned to the external account. Even if import restrictions on gold are lifted, the demand may not be much as financial assets could turn attractive. The gold curbs played a key role in reining in the current account deficit.

For one thing, inflation is easing, giving comfort to investors that at least by the end of the year RBI may begin an interest rate easing cycle, reducing the burden on companies with debt repayments, which will help reviving investment.

Retail inflation as measured by the consumer price index, or CPI, dropped to a forecast-beating 25-month low of 8.10% in February compared with 8.79% in January.

Inflation based on the wholesale price index, or WPI, fell to a ninemonth low of 4.68% in February on the back of a drop in food and fuel prices. It was at 5.05% in January. But global events could play spoilsport, said some.

"Any worsening in geopolitical tension will lead to a rise in oil price, which in turn will impact rupee movement against the greenback," said NS Venkatesh, head (treasury) at IDBI Bank. "Globally, investors would seek the safety of the US dollar." Although the conflict between the West and Russia seems to have blown over for the moment, it could erupt again. The Syrian unrest may have taken a backseat because of the Ukraine issue, but could come back to the fore as well.

Even as many factors point to the appreciation of the rupee in the short term, and even in the long term if Modi becomes the prime minister, the RBI may choose to intervene to halt it from appreciating too much to a level where it starts hurting exports and encourages imports to the detriment of the current account deficit.

"As the rupee strengthens, RBI will step in to build reserves and protect exporters," said Ashutosh Khajuria, treasury head, Federal Bank. "If Modi comes, there will be expectations of capital flows coming in."

The central bank under Rajan is seen to have been actively vigilant on the currency markets and some believe it would step in to curb a surge. With the Chinese yuan depreciating in the past few weeks, RBI knows it can't afford to let the rupee go on a sprint.


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> *I am really hoping you are not laying the blame on the girls* becase if you are all kinds of sweet words r coming to my mind...


If this is the only post of mine you are reading on the topic then you would assume so.. I stopped debating with Indischer because he is just adamant on his position unwilling to budge. If you want to know more go back a few pages and start reading again.

Now I am getting back to the topic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446241031017615360
and now check this one out.

Media boycotts AAP government after being banned from Delhi secretariat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> You too seem to agree that children can be immature. And yet, their actions cannot be immature, is it? And how mature an idea is it to jump into pronouncing someone's guilt even before the Police has verified the veracity of their accusations? Have you never been to a School where you weren't reprimanded for your misdemeanors? Stop trolling on this case.



There is nothing to agree. Children are EXPECTED to be immature. Grown ups are expected to be Mature. That is why children are treated differently than adults. That is why children have no voting rights, legal rights etc. 

Their dying testimony paints the anguish of those children. For someone who claims to denounce the system in India you fit right into the system. 

The children were just asking to be abused due to their poor grades, the women are just asking to be raped due to the way they dress ............. congratulations.


----------



## Indischer

Manvantaratruti said:


> There is nothing to agree. Children are EXPECTED to be immature. Grown ups are expected to be Mature. That is why children are treated differently than adults. That is why children have no voting rights, legal rights etc.
> 
> Their dying testimony paints the anguish of those children. For someone who claims to denounce the system in India you fit right into the system.
> 
> The children were just asking to be abused due to their poor grades, the women are just asking to be raped due to the way they dress ............. congratulations.



Nice try. Do also remember that it's the duty of the teachers to teach their wards and monitor their behaviour and academic performance. please do explain the nature of their abuse towards the children before YOU pronounce their guilt.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> Nice try. Do also remember that it's the duty of the teachers to teach their wards and monitor their behaviour and academic performance. please do explain the nature of their abuse towards the children before YOU pronounce their guilt.



Its their duty to TEACH the kids not abuse them or insult them or beat them or humiliate them or shame them. 

That kind of 'teaching' belongs to the 19th century. Not in this day and age and not with today's children. 

SO yes, You can be sure that I will not be sending my kids to that primitive school anytime....... and nor will any sensible parents. But I am sure you approve of their teaching methods, so feel free to enroll your kids in that school.


----------



## Indischer

Manvantaratruti said:


> Its their duty to TEACH the kids not abuse them or insult them or beat them or humiliate them or shame them.
> 
> That kind of 'teaching' belongs to the 19th century. Not in this day and age and not with today's children.
> 
> SO yes, You can be sure that I will not be sending my kids to that primitive school anytime....... and nor will any sensible parents. But I am sure you approve of their teaching methods, so feel free to enroll your kids in that school.



Thanks for your concern. Good Luck finding a sensitive and caring School to suit your tastes in Bangalore.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> Thanks for your concern. Good Luck finding a sensitive and caring School to suit your tastes in Bangalore.



Certainly not as long as citizens continue to find such mistreatment of children acceptable and continue to find excuses for the school to continue such behavior. 

Know the Difference: Teaching or Mistreating


----------



## Indischer

Manvantaratruti said:


> Certainly not as long as citizens continue to find such mistreatment of children acceptable and continue to find excuses for the school to continue such behavior.
> 
> Know the Difference: Teaching or Mistreating



I'm sure there'll be a few Schools in Bangalore that treat their kids like adults and try to reason with them every time they overstep the line. Don't lose hope just yet.


----------



## jbond197

Manvantaratruti said:


> Certainly not as long as citizens continue to find such mistreatment of children acceptable and continue to find excuses for the school to continue such behavior.
> 
> Know the Difference: Teaching or Mistreating



Indian laws against mistreatment of kids at school

_"The proposed section 85, which could be incorporated in the Juvenile Justice Act, spells a jail term of up to "one year or fine or both" in case a child is hurt and emotionally distressed. For every subsequent offence of this nature, the offender can be imprisoned for up to three years", says the report quoting an official._

_For causing grievous hurt or severe mental trauma to a child, the offender could be liable for rigorous imprisonment of five years and fine and a subsequent conviction could lead to a jail term of up to seven years and fine._

_"Second conviction for both levels of hurt (emotional and physical) would also mean dismissal from service for a school teacher or someone working in a children's home or orphanage", says the source._

Govt Proposes 7 Years Jail for Teachers who Beat Students

Indischer is debating on the below line of thought. Though the comment below is for corporal punishment I think Indischer is applying the same for any kind of abuses at school.

_"I am not in favour of imprisonment of teachers if they resort to corporal punishment. A teacher punishes a child with good intention and not to hurt him or her. Corporal punishment is sometimes important to maintain discipline. I understand there are cases of excessive punishment, but because of one instance the whole education system is being berated. This is unfair", says V K Williams, principal, Mount Carmel School, Anand Niketan, Delhi._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> I'm sure there'll be a few Schools in Bangalore that treat their kids like adults and try to reason with them every time they overstep the line. Don't lose hope just yet.



You don't get it. Children are NOT adults. They have to be treated like children. With sensitivity and understanding, NOT with reason. 

Reason and logic and Rational action is for ADULTS.



jbond197 said:


> _"I am not in favour of imprisonment of teachers if they resort to corporal punishment. A teacher punishes a child *with good intention *and not to hurt him or her. Corporal punishment is sometimes important to maintain discipline. I understand there are cases of excessive punishment, but because of one instance the whole education system is being berated. This is unfair", says V K Williams, principal, Mount Carmel School, Anand Niketan, Delhi._



The Path to HELL is paved with "Good Intentions" and looks like some of us are happily walking down that path. That @sshole sees nothing wrong with they way the teachers behaved. Great school. 

God save us all from people with "good intentions". Arivind Kejriwal is one such example too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

Manvantaratruti said:


> You don't get it. Children are NOT adults. They have to be treated like children. With sensitivity and understanding, NOT with reason.
> 
> Reason and logic and Rational action is for ADULTS.



But a 9th standard and a 10th standard teen can surely be reasoned with, innit? Look what an 8th Standard kid was up to yesterday.
Boy falls to death from school building - The Hindu


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> But a 9th standard and a 10th standard teen can surely be reasoned with, innit? Look what an 8th Standard kid was up to yesterday.
> Boy falls to death from school building - The Hindu



Looking at what our middle-aged politicians are upto, reasoning is beyond the scope of our education I am afraid.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> *But a 9th standard and a 10th standard teen can surely be reasoned with, innit? *Look what an 8th Standard kid was up to yesterday.
> Boy falls to death from school building - The Hindu



NO. THEY CANNOT BE REASONED WITH. 

Kids are expected to be Kids and they will continue to perform actions that will put them, their future in danger. That is why parents are required to prevent such accidents. 

Schools are required to handle children and teach them well enough that they do not have the pressure to steal question papers. Watch 3 Idiots AGAIN. If you still don't get it, watch it till you get it.


----------



## arp2041

abey o @Indischer ek dusra thread khol ley bhai............it's Political Corner


----------



## Jason bourne

DMDK, PMK & MDMK parties in Tamilnadu will join NDA in presence of Shri BJPRajnathSingh in Chennai. 

Aab kon bachaa south me ? 

Or kuch log bol rahe the modi k ane se NDA untouchable ho gay he


----------



## jbond197

Jason bourne said:


> DMDK, PMK & MDMK parties in Tamilnadu will join NDA in presence of Shri BJPRajnathSingh in Chennai.
> 
> Aab kon bachaa south me ?
> 
> Or kuch log bol rahe the modi k ane se NDA untouchable ho gay he



Is the seat issue resolved between BJP,DMDK, PMK & MDMK?


----------



## Indischer

Manvantaratruti said:


> NO. THEY CANNOT BE REASONED WITH.
> 
> Kids are expected to be Kids and they will continue to perform actions that will put them, their future in danger. That is why parents are required to prevent such accidents.
> 
> Schools are required to handle children and teach them well enough that they do not have the pressure to steal question papers. Watch 3 Idiots AGAIN. If you still don't get it, watch it till you get it.




So a part of the blame lies with the parents as well. Especially since the Mother has told a TV channel that her daughter would be frequently derided in Parent-Teacher meetings over poor grades. They could've shifted her to one of those Schools you were planning to send your kids to. Or they could've told the kid that grades didn't matter to them.

And pray tell me the magic age at which a teenager suddenly develops reasoning capacity and ability to think logically. A 10th standard kid is perfectly capable of being 'reasoned' with.

In any case, I've endured corporal punishment as a child in School. Many students still do. And NO middle class family tells their kids that grades don't matter. Hence, the Teachers seem to have stuck to the 'norm' in Bangalore schools, and done even better if they haven't resorted to corporal punishment. You might not like it, but that's the way it is.



arp2041 said:


> abey o @Indischer ek dusra thread khol ley bhai............it's Political Corner



Sorry bhai...but the whole discussion started with a post in the politics thread, and has continued since.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> So a part of the blame lies with the parents as well. Especially since the Mother has told a TV channel that her daughter would be frequently derided in Parent-Teacher meetings over poor grades. They could've shifted her to one of those Schools you were planning to send your kids to. Or they could've told the kid that grades didn't matter to them.



Of course parents are responsible but most parents do not have the luxury of changing schools, Nor should they be required too. It is just like saying if your daughter is "eve teased" in muzafanagar by youths, you should leave muzafanagar and move to a safer district.

Parents sends kids to school and colleges with the understood promise that they will not be abused in any way. Any breach of that sacred trust needs to be condemned and the strongest possible action needs to be taken so that No institutions will ever think of being so negligent or abusive.



> And pray tell me the magic age at which a teenager suddenly develops reasoning capacity and ability to think logically. A 10th standard kid is perfectly capable of being 'reasoned' with.



Logic can only be applied to process 'data'. Kids do not possess enough data about the world around them to make a 'logical' choice. Even their logical and rational abilities are not fully developed or formed.

There is a good reason why children are not tried as adults in any Judicial system. Remember what happened in Nirbhaya case ?



> In any case, I've endured corporal punishment as a child in School. Many students still do. And NO middle class family tells their kids that grades don't matter. Hence, the Teachers seem to have stuck to the 'norm' in Bangalore schools, and done even better if they haven't resorted to corporal punishment. You might not like it, but that's the way it is.



The abused turns into Abusers when they grow up. Your defence of the school action had already told me you have endured corporal punishment.

If you understand this, you have a chance of breaking free of this vicious cycle.


Better start a new thread on this topic. It is an important topic by itself and no point in derailing this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Manvantaratruti said:


> Of course parents are responsible but most parents do not have the luxury of changing schools, Nor should they be required too. It is just like saying if your daughter is "eve teased" in muzafanagar by youths, you should leave muzafanagar and move to a safer district.
> 
> Parents sends kids to school and colleges with the understood promise that they will not be abused in any way. Any breach of that sacred trust needs to be condemned and the strongest possible action needs to be taken so that No institutions will ever think of being so negligent or abusive.
> 
> 
> Logic can only be applied to process 'data'. Kids do not possess enough data about the world around them to make a 'logical' choice. Even their logical and rational abilities are not fully developed or formed.
> 
> There is a good reason why children are not tried as adults in any Judicial system. Remember what happened in Nirbhaya case ?
> 
> 
> 
> The abused turns into Abusers when they grow up. Your defence of the school action had already told me you have endured corporal punishment.
> 
> If you understand this, you have a chance of breaking free of this vicious cycle.
> 
> 
> Better start a new thread on this topic. It is an important topic by itself and no point in derailing this thread.



No point starting a new thread now, unless newer developments take place in the case.

Regarding the Nirbhaya case, did you forget the strong outrage over that guy being tried as a juvenile?

No parent sends their kid to school thinking their child is perfect and needs no correction in any aspect. It's implicit that Schools will use a measure of strictness to discipline children, and some mild punishment can be/will be given for transgression of rules or failure in academics. Not the fault of the School if punishment is _perceived _as severe by the child. That said, let the Police and authorities state their guilt, not you and me.

ps: This is my last post on this subject here.


----------



## Android

looks like sun rose from the west today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> It's Sibal vs. Harshvardhan in Chandni Chock, i m guessing the later will win due to his clean image.




Zero Sibbal will become a big Zero after election.



fsayed said:


> *RSS worries over infighting in BJP - Newskarnataka.com
> 
> Bangalore*: The Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) acknowledged that it is concerned over the internal strife in Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) but is also confident that senior leaders in the party are capable of resolving the crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday March 9, during the concluding day of the three-day Akhil Bharatiya Pratinidhi Sabha (ABPS), the General Secretary of RSS, Suresh Bhayyaji Joshi said “Sangh is worried over the infighting in the party however we feel that the leaders are experienced enough to tackle the same as they have done on earlier occasions.”
> 
> He also said that the present generation is taking initiative and they should be given an opportunity to work, but at the same time, the elders have experience and can guide the youngsters. Political scenario is, however, different and roles keep on changing just as they do in our social lives, he added.
> 
> He was accompanied by Dr Manmohan Vaidya, in charge of media relations, RSS.





It seems that you are more worried than RSS.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Why are you running from pillar to post? I asked you a simple question and you want to give me history lessons. Why is a anti-national party not banned? Why does it have the permission to fight elections if it is anti-national?


Why not Govt ban MIM in Hyderabad Even We all know their link with Anti _Indian Razakars and there support to Nizam Rule. Its Not Possible In An democracy to suppressed them Same goes to sikkim its inDian controlled territory But Still People There Not Think Them In Dominion of india. Fed up to give you a history lessons


----------



## GreenFoe

*NDA 2014*


Bharatiya Janata Party
Shiromani Akali Dal
Shiv Sena
Republican Party of India (Athvale)
Swabhimani Paksha
Rashtriya Samaj Paksha
Desiya Murpokku Dravida Kazhagam
Marumalarchi Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam
Kongunadu Munnetra Kazhagam
Indhiya Jananayaga Katchi
All India N.R. Congress
Lok Janshakti Party
Rashtriya Lok Samata Party
Revolutionary Socialist Party (Bolshevik)
Kerala Congress (Nationalist)
Haryana Janhit Congress
Maharashtrawadi Gomantak Party
Gorkha Janmukti Morcha
Naga People's Front
National People's Party (India)
Telugu Desam Party
Maharashtra Navnirman Sena (External Support)
INLD(external support)

*NDA 2009*

Bhartiya Janata Party
Shiv Sena
Shiromani Akali Dal
Indian National Lok Dal
Rashtriya Lok Dal
Asom Gana Parishad[15]
Nagaland People's Front
Gorkha Janmukti Morcha
Uttarakhand Kranti Dal
Kamtapur Progressive Party
Ladakh Union Territory Front
Telangana Rashtra Samithi[16]


*Media*

*Allies will not accept modi ,they will accept advani *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> *NDA 2014*
> 
> 
> Bharatiya Janata Party
> Shiromani Akali Dal
> Shiv Sena
> Republican Party of India (Athvale)
> Swabhimani Paksha
> Rashtriya Samaj Paksha
> Desiya Murpokku Dravida Kazhagam
> Marumalarchi Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam
> Kongunadu Munnetra Kazhagam
> Indhiya Jananayaga Katchi
> All India N.R. Congress
> Lok Janshakti Party
> Rashtriya Lok Samata Party
> Revolutionary Socialist Party (Bolshevik)
> Kerala Congress (Nationalist)
> Haryana Janhit Congress
> Maharashtrawadi Gomantak Party
> Gorkha Janmukti Morcha
> Naga People's Front
> National People's Party (India)
> Telugu Desam Party
> Maharashtra Navnirman Sena (External Support)
> INLD(external support)
> 
> *NDA 2009*
> 
> Bhartiya Janata Party
> Shiv Sena
> Shiromani Akali Dal
> Indian National Lok Dal
> Rashtriya Lok Dal
> Asom Gana Parishad[15]
> Nagaland People's Front
> Gorkha Janmukti Morcha
> Uttarakhand Kranti Dal
> Kamtapur Progressive Party
> Ladakh Union Territory Front
> Telangana Rashtra Samithi[16]
> 
> 
> *Media*
> 
> *Allies will not accept modi ,they will accept advani *




Not to forget that TRS & YSRC will for sure support from outside if NDA comes to power.

+ AIADMK + BJD almost for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


>


--
but sunny deol is congress suportr to core...
2.5 kilo ka hath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## jha

These days Kejriwal is more angry on Advaniji rather than Modi. He is taking away kejri's expected media coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

Regional parties boost NDA strength in TN | Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

MST said:


> Doh!
> 
> Just because its Varanasi it doesn't mean it has more religious people. By your logic Ayodhya/Faizabad should be a hardcore BJP Seat. No its not. BJP has won it only once in the last 4 elections. I can give you many other examples.
> 
> Here let me put my thoughts in short.
> 
> Modi is contesting from Varanasi because from here he can target his core supporters all over India. He is not contesting from here because its a Safe Seat.
> 
> And stop using statistics selectively (like since 90s). I can very well say Congis have equal chace here (since 2004). Apply some logic. I would consider a seat safe for BJP only if the party has won it by over 2 Lakhs vote and there is no anti BJP wave in the constituency. Varanasi is not a Safe seat from any angle.
> 
> Now if you expect him to contest from an 'UnSafe' seat like Srinagar I don't think he will oblige you



LOL mate, you keep saying logic logic but just wanted to make sure what are you looking out for logic or "MODIfied logic"?? Firstly Modi is no Joshi and people have high expectations with Modi, and since they have heard of "Modi's success stories" and now have blind fate in him, he had every chance of winning it based on his development stories. And speaking of 2009, Mukhtar was a BSP candidate which helped him consolidate both muslim and Dalit votes ultimately giving a scare to Joshi. And speaking of INC candidate Mishra, he was distant 4th in 2009, so that speaks volumes of Congress condition over there and moreover Congress doesn't have a strong contender over there...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

The_Showstopper said:


>


--
shame ...
blind worship..
but nice poster which software?
one of our friend is also expert in posters here


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


>


Few of the AAP candidates !!! 
AAP’s LS candidate in J&K accused of molesting woman - Mumbai Mirror
Anti-Kudankulam activist Udayakumar joins AAP - The Hindu
AAP to field tribal rights activist Soni Sori from Bastar for Lok Sabha polls | NDTV.com
AAP ticket for ex-officer who reversed Khemka orders - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

And the game starts... A SP Leader has been booked.

*FIR in Varanasi against hate video on Gujarat riots on social sites*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Why not Govt ban MIM in Hyderabad Even We all know their link with Anti _Indian Razakars and there support to Nizam Rule. Its Not Possible In An democracy to suppressed them Same goes to sikkim its inDian controlled territory But Still People There Not Think Them In Dominion of india. Fed up to give you a history lessons



FYI AIMIM espouses Indian constitution atleast "on paper" so no Q of banning them unless they really threaten India's integrity... I guess it is you who need history lessons along with knowledge of Indian constitution. No person or party can be named anti-national based on your whims, there are laws to govern those issues...


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> And the game starts... A SP Leader has been booked.
> 
> *FIR in Varanasi against hate video on Gujarat riots on social sites*


These pseudo seculars are a bane to India.


----------



## jha

BTW Manish Tewari is probably going to fight. Even Amrinder SIngh is also going to fight in Amritsar.


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> Few of the AAP candidates !!!
> AAP’s LS candidate in J&K accused of molesting woman - Mumbai Mirror
> Anti-Kudankulam activist Udayakumar joins AAP - The Hindu
> AAP to field tribal rights activist Soni Sori from Bastar for Lok Sabha polls | NDTV
> AAP ticket for ex-officer who reversed Khemka orders - The Times of India


Facebook graphics > news links

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ranjeet said:


> These pseudo seculars are a bane to India.


--
being pseud sec -ular give right to loot country for 5 yrs....
if you against corruption you are communal /fascit/ hitler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> These pseudo seculars are a bane to India.


Amazingly enough they always cry out in support of freedom of speech .... as long as it is against the majority even if it is hate speech.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

jha said:


> BTW Manish Tewari is probably going to fight. Even Amrinder SIngh is also going to fight in Amritsar.


--
M. T is lawyer..so think 100 times act one time 
will not take case where chances of loosing deposit is so high...


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> FYI AIMIM espouses Indian constitution atleast "on paper" so no Q of banning them unless they really threaten India's integrity...


integrity Do you even watch owaisi videos Filled with hatred toward India's integrity. How Parties Like Jklf Leader Yasin Malik Traitor Allowed Free Access in India. Even we all see his engagement with hafiz sahid Very Open. So whats its diffrent if we allow this in sikkim


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> BTW Manish Tewari is probably going to fight. Even Amrinder SIngh is also going to fight in Amritsar.


I wonder how many Congress leaders are being forced to fight LS this time.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

kurup said:


>


---
till now ...


----------



## doxan9

çelik kapı teşekkürler güzel bir yazı olmuş sonuna kadar okudum hiç bir şey anlamadım.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

NKVD said:


> integrity Do you even watch owaisi videos Filled with hatred toward India's integrity. How Parties Like Jklf Leader Yasin Malik Traitor Allowed Free Access in India. Even we all see his engagement with hafiz sahid Very Open. So whats its diffrent if we allow this in sikkim


-- 
owasi is stange guy.. i agree with you . some time he looks anti india but 
when you see this .. you have give second thought again ..







ranjeet said:


> I wonder how many Congress leaders are being forced to fight LS this time.


--
High command ka adesh is pathar ki lakir...
jai italy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

INLD is fielding a Muslim candidate from Gurgaon.. Your comments @ranjeet


----------



## AugenBlick

doxan9 said:


> çelik kapı teşekkürler güzel bir yazı olmuş sonuna kadar okudum hiç bir şey anlamadım.


What article??


----------



## pursuit of happiness

jha said:


> INLD is fielding a Muslim candidate from Gurgaon.. Your comments @ranjeet


INLD cant filed muslim candidate?
he is candidate because he is Muslim ?
(sorry to jump in )


----------



## jha

pursuit of happiness said:


> INLD cant filed muslim candidate?
> he is candidate because he is Muslim ?
> (sorry to jump in )



Kya bol rahe ho bhai..? I am asking what effect a Muslim candidate will have on all other candidates contesting..


----------



## NKVD

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> owasi is stange guy.. i agree with you . some time he looks anti india but
> when you see this .. you have give second thought again ..


Its Just A Mask They Cover there face They are razakars who supported Nizam rule they still support that. Listen they Not Like Other Muslim Patriots Who Choose india Instead of pakistan you can not Match them in same standards. they have Razakars bloods in them loyal too nizam who never accepted india there Nation


----------



## pursuit of happiness

jha said:


> Kya bol rahe ho bhai..? I am asking what effect a Muslim candidate will have on all other candidates contesting..


--
sorry i am out of context so offtrack hua hoga.. maf karna..
it depends.. UP is known for caste as imp deciding factors 
in Haryana Jats have that but it all depends upon constituency and candidate profile..
2 constituency in same region can vote for vary opposite parameter in india


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> INLD is fielding a Muslim candidate from Gurgaon.. Your comments @ranjeet


He is a strong candidate and has a big hold in the Mewat region, moreover BJP/Congress/AAP have fielded Yadav candidates from Gurgaon. He does have a slight chance of winning.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

NKVD said:


> Its Just A Mask They Cover there face They are razakars who supported Nizam rule they still support that. Listen they Not Like Other Muslim Patriots Who Choose india Instead of pakistan you can not Match them in same standards. they have Razakars bloods in them loyal too nizam who never accepted india there Nation


--
you may be right...
razakars is old song.. more they sing more they become irrelevant and contract in social base ...
indian constitution gave right to everyone to put their view even sometimes against it also .
either they will change the time .. which is unlikely
or time wil change them



ranjeet said:


> He is a strong candidate and has a big hold in the Mewat region, moreover BJP/Congress/AAP have fielded Yadav candidates from Gurgaon. He does have a slight chance of winning.


bhai... how is haryana genral votin pattern ... 
like more in to devel, caste., local is or money and whisky?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

pursuit of happiness said:


> INLD cant filed muslim candidate?
> he is candidate because he is Muslim ?
> (sorry to jump in )


Well obiously they can but it's more of a tactical nomination ... here's why 

Behind INLD's ticket strategy, caste calculations and family ties - Hindustan Times
"Muslim leader Zakir Hussain has got the INLD ticket from Gurgaon against two Yadav candidates - three-time MP Rao Inderjit Singh, who recently left the Congress and is now the BJP candidate, and the Aam Aadami Party's Yogendra Yadav. The Congress is yet to name its candidate. The INLD's idea here is to garner the Meo Muslim vote, besides the party's own votebank of Jats. And it expects the Yadav vote to be divided."



pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> bhai... how is haryana genral votin pattern ...
> like more in to devel, caste., local is or money and whisky?


more on caste based I would say, INLD has a fanatic vote bank which hardly changes. BJP doesn't hae a strong leader in the state. They are riding on the double anti-incumbency and Modi wave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

how is RAGA evaluated in haryana ? any view on that


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> He is a strong candidate and has a big hold in the Mewat region, moreover BJP/Congress/AAP have fielded Yadav candidates from Gurgaon. He does have a slight chance of winning.



Hmm.. Shrewd move by INLD. Would be interesting to see the final result.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ranjeet said:


> He is a strong candidate and has a big hold in the Mewat region, moreover BJP/Congress/AAP have fielded Yadav candidates from Gurgaon. He does have a slight chance of winning.


as maruti is investing heavily n gujrat.. and rumors of shifting base to guj.. and last yrs worker -managt crisis have nay role in this election ?
(i know i am in clouds but just a question )


----------



## arp2041

pursuit of happiness said:


> how is RAGA evaluated in haryana ? any view on that



He is evaluated just like the rest of India, I cannot use that word since last time i used that word i got BANNED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

pursuit of happiness said:


> how is RAGA evaluated in haryana ? any view on that


There's a rumor about him being gay partner of Depender Hooda in Haryana.



jha said:


> Hmm.. Shrewd move by INLD. Would be interesting to see the final result.


Yeah considering Jats vote for INLD and there is sympathy wave after they were convicted.



pursuit of happiness said:


> as maruti is investing heavily n gujrat.. and rumors of shifting base to guj.. and last yrs worker -managt crisis have nay role in this election ?
> (i know i am in clouds but just a question )


Maruti was given land in Rohtak as well, moreover many other industries are being set up here so it's not that big issue. However
AAP tried to garner the worker unions but they were pissed off after their candidates were overlooked and Yogender Yadav was given ticket from here.


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> There's a rumor about him being gay partner of Depender Hooda in Haryana.
> 
> 
> Yeah considering Jats vote for INLD and there is sympathy wave after they were convicted.



There was some talks of INLD fielding "vote katwa" candidates in favor of BJP. Do you see any such move by INLD..?


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> There was some talks of INLD fielding "vote katwa" candidates in favor of BJP. Do you see any such move by INLD..?


I would be surprised if they don't do it on some seats, but INLD also want to have at least couple of seats themselves to pull some weight post election. They are desperate to get the Chautalas out.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Few of the AAP candidates !!!
> AAP’s LS candidate in J&K accused of molesting woman - Mumbai Mirror
> Anti-Kudankulam activist Udayakumar joins AAP - The Hindu
> AAP to field tribal rights activist Soni Sori from Bastar for Lok Sabha polls | NDTV.com
> AAP ticket for ex-officer who reversed Khemka orders - The Times of India



The molestation charge is quite serious and needs to be looked into by AAP but apart from that other cases aren't criminal charges and some of them can easily be framed because they are/were anti-establishment. And speaking of Ex-Officer Khyalia, this is what I found in your source:

*"In Kot, the state government had initiated the consolidation process, which I stopped later," said Khyalia. "After an enquiry, I had echoed Khemka's decision." 

He however was not aware about the Rozka Gujar case. "Such cases are routine in the consolidation department where the process is notified or de-notified because of prevailing circumstances," Khyalia added. 

Khyalia had stood by Khemka's order on the Vadra-DLF land deal. He had told the Haryana government that the basis of Khemka's decision to cancel the mutation was correct. 
*
Anyways AAP clearly state that it won't let people with criminal and corruption cases to fight against it and appealed to the public to tell us about corruption cases against their candidates


----------



## GreenFoe

अडवाणी जी कि कृपा से खापियों का डोनेशन कम होता जा रहा हे,कजरी जी काफी चिंतित है और अडवाणी को माँ बेहेन और अम्बानी वाली गली दे रहे है,नए ड्रामा कभी भी हो सकता है |


----------



## arp2041

Posters in Kerala...................

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The_Showstopper

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> shame ...
> blind worship..
> but nice poster which software?
> one of our friend is also expert in posters here



Blind worship? Is it of Modi or AK?

I have no idea abt the software but you can ask your friend who is an expert.


----------



## bronxbull

kerala's priorities are in place,so proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

The_Showstopper said:


> Blind worship? Is it of Modi or AK?
> 
> I have no idea abt the software but you can ask your friend who is an expert.


-- 
as per your post it seems many blind followers of all ..
maxium of modi as he is way popular..
my frind is fsayed he is good in poster..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> The molestation charge is quite serious and needs to be looked into by AAP but apart from that other cases aren't criminal charges and some of them can easily be framed because they are/were anti-establishment. And speaking of Ex-Officer Khyalia, this is what I found in your source:
> 
> *"In Kot, the state government had initiated the consolidation process, which I stopped later," said Khyalia. "After an enquiry, I had echoed Khemka's decision."
> 
> He however was not aware about the Rozka Gujar case. "Such cases are routine in the consolidation department where the process is notified or de-notified because of prevailing circumstances," Khyalia added.
> 
> Khyalia had stood by Khemka's order on the Vadra-DLF land deal. He had told the Haryana government that the basis of Khemka's decision to cancel the mutation was correct.
> *
> Anyways AAP clearly state that it won't let people with criminal and corruption cases to fight against it and appealed to the public to tell us about corruption cases against their candidates



Why shouldn't AAP be pro-active in the selection process than being reactive? A bank defaulter returned his ticket yesterday but the reason he gave was ... I didn't wanted the muslim votes to split against BJP. Quite a revolutionary Party AAP is I must say.


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> integrity Do you even watch owaisi videos Filled with hatred toward India's integrity. How Parties Like Jklf Leader Yasin Malik Traitor Allowed Free Access in India. Even we all see his engagement with hafiz sahid Very Open. So whats its diffrent if we allow this in sikkim



We have laws and regulations to prosecute them if found guilty, so you are free to act and file cases against them.


----------



## GreenFoe

*Advani effect on khaaapis *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

bronxbull said:


> kerala's priorities are in place,so proud.




Madam, How??


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Why shouldn't AAP be pro-active in the selection process than being reactive? A bank defaulter returned his ticket yesterday but the reason he gave was ... I didn't wanted the muslim votes to split against BJP. Quite a revolutionary Party AAP is I must say.



And do you think AAP has resources to do the whole back ground check? That is the reason they appeal the people to let them if they found anything against their candidate.


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> *Advani effect on khaaapis *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow... Looks like Kejri is going perform a striptease soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Anyone from TN??? what will be the effect of 6 party alliance of NDA in TN??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

anonymus said:


> Madam, How??



This is sirjee,chill.


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> Anyone from TN??? what will be the effect of 6 party alliance of NDA in TN??



check @cvoter on twitter ,he has tweeted almost 10 tweets about the assessment after alliance .



JanjaWeed said:


> wow... Looks like Kejri is going perform a striptease soon!



Yes,solid drama coming ,he must be very very scared,bechare booodhe advani ji ko galiyan de raha hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. very strong reaction coming from Swapan Dasgupta with regards to Advani. Looks like BJP patriarch is making a fool out of himself with his latest tantrum!


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> 2004 mey Ambani chutti pey tha......isliye seat khareed nhi paya



Aur 2009 me bahot kam daam lagaya isliye haarte haarte jeetgaya joshi...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


> check @cvoter on twitter ,he has tweeted almost 10 tweets about the assessment after alliance .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,solid drama coming ,he must be very very scared,bechare booodhe advani ji ko galiyan de raha hoga


--
bro this is below the belt kejiri - strp tese remark with all differences made all parties to thinnk in new way if not act...
just see simple exa,
pople quarrel less in telvsion media debates.. raise hand rather than throwing mike


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Yes,solid drama coming ,he must be very very scared,bechare booodhe advani ji ko galiyan de raha hoga



He has a performance date set for 25th... then again he might find it hard to wait for that long due to AAP's desperation for funds! We could see some dramabazi in next couple of days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Mere bhaiyon i told you before these guys live on public attention and media coverage like a hermaphrodite .

Don't watch anything in hatred and interest(which they want), will die soon !!

Jai Advani jee ,jiyo !!

my old graph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## jha

Anybody watching NDTV Hindi channel .. Tells why Gen. V. K. Singh will win from Ghaziabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

POSTER WAR AGAIN...................OK

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GreenFoe

yeh fsayed ke naxali avatar bhi aa gaye 

HAHA


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


> Mere bhaiyon i told you before these guys live on public attention and media coverage like a hermaphrodite .
> 
> Don't watch anything in hatred and interest(which they want), will die soon !!
> 
> Jai Advani jee ,jiyo !!
> 
> my old graph


--
is it your research or news article ?


----------



## arp2041

PERFECT...............................






@The_Showstopper

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> POSTER WAR AGAIN...................OK


--
lion king not taggged?..it means 
lion still to be decide ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> is it your research or news article ?



my edit on aaptrends com data


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Posters in Kerala...................


I didn't get the joke here.


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> INLD is fielding a Muslim candidate from Gurgaon.. Your comments @ranjeet


Bhai. GGN yadavon ka gadd hai.. Muslim impact will be in Nuh, Ferozepur, Punhana. Zakir Hussain will cut both Congress and AAP votes. Majority of Yadavs are strongly behind Rao sahab. I think INLD purposefully fielded this candidate to help BJP.


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> PERFECT...............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The_Showstopper




Prevention is better than cure and AK is doing that by tying to stop another corrupt party to loot India for next five years...



pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> lion king not taggged?..it means
> lion still to be decide ?



They are in a fix unable to decide whom to tag...


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Prevention is better than cure and AK is doing that by tying to stop another corrupt party to loot India for next five years...



  matlab 50 khoon ho gye toh ho gye AB KOI KHOON NHI HONE DENA   

Have u seen the poster yet........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444863977785290753







arp2041 said:


> matlab 50 khoon ho gye toh ho gye AB KOI KHOON NHI HONE DENA
> 
> Have u seen the poster yet........................



Yes because one is anyways getting kicked away but people subconsciously letting another idiot in, So it is necessary. Did Namo army run out of ideas?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


> my edit on aaptrends com data


--
the more you fight .. either opponents loves you or you loves opponents in process
you know bolllywod funda
fight then pyar ...sort..




The_Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444863977785290753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Namo army run out of ideas?


--
who told you namo did.. EC/CBI?
*if you claim there are namo blind followers then their are namo blind HATERS TOO*(apply to all leaders )


----------



## blood

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. very strong reaction coming from Swapan Dasgupta with regards to Advani. Looks like BJP patriarch is making a fool out of with his latest tantrum!



there are theories making rounds that modi would make advani lose the elections this time to finish his political career, 
so the old man wants to get out of modi strong hold gujrat and contest from bhopal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Did Namo army run out of ideas?



No mate your reply to me was simply EPIC, i have lost all hope on you, you can carry on with whatever you want, a person one's become blind can't be cured.............hope you get well soon.

BTW, have you seen this one.....................

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## GreenFoe

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> 
> --
> who told you namo did.. EC/CBI?
> *if you claim there are namo blind followers then their are namo blind HATERS TOO*(apply to all leaders )




mad 'M' ,attention seeker,don't argue !!

Lover of invaders and traitors like tipu


----------



## pursuit of happiness

blood said:


> there are theories making rounds that modi would make advani lose the elections this time to finish his political career,
> so the old man wants to get out of modi strong hold gujrat and contest from bhopal.


--
may be 
but advani played his role.. now should go to mentor level..not a player..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

BJP-Ramdev honeymoon comes to an end - The Economic Times

*BJP-Ramdev honeymoon comes to an end*
By TNN | 17 Mar, 2014, 08.31AM IST






NEW DELHI: Yoga guru Baba Ramdev on Sunday took a dig at BJP's PM candidateNarendra Modi by terming him as a man in a hurry to be PM, and by expressing disappointment over party nominations going to "tainted" candidates. The distrust appears to be mutual, with the yoga entrepreneur's remarks completing the collapse of what was once seen as coming together of two forces united as much by their commitment tosaffronBSE 0.00 % issues as the intense antipathy towards Sonia Gandhi-ledCongress.

While the BJP has not gone public with its fresh view about Ramdev, the leadership, according to sources, is exasperated with him for what is being referred to as a stubborn pitch for tickets for his nominees. According to sources, Ramdev wants about a score of his nominees to be fielded by the party. These include an influential officer of an investigating agency which is supposed to be probing the yoga guru's flourishing business. Sources said Ramdev wanted the officer to be fielded from Amroha in UP. BJP's central election committee instead allotted the seat to ex-cricketer Chetan Chauhan.

The party also turned down his pitch for Nawal Kishore Yadav for Pataliputra seat. Although Nawal Kishore had appeared a shoo-in for the key seat, the party eventually settled for Ram Kripal Yadav when he crossed over from RJD.

However, other candidates of Ramdev remain hopeful. One of those, Chand Maharaj, also a guru, has even started his campaign for Alwar. Ramdev has recommended other gurus as well — Sumedhanand who is seeking the ticket for Sikar and Debvrat Maharaj who has shown interest in Haryana's Hisar constituency. Ramdev also recommended Karan Singh, who contested the last LS poll on a BSP ticket, for Kairana in western UP. He has staked his claim by impressing upon the party his contribution to saffron causes. Party sources said they laud his role in popularizing yoga and his drive against black money but said they can't sacrifice the party's interests to appease "someone's outsize ego" .


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


> mad 'M' ,attention seeker,don't argue !!
> 
> Lover of invaders and traitors like tipu


-------------
traitors like tipu? 
how?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. very strong reaction coming from Swapan Dasgupta with regards to Advani. Looks like BJP patriarch is making a fool out of himself with his latest tantrum!



Kis channel pe..?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

The_Showstopper said:


> BJP-Ramdev honeymoon comes to an end - The Economic Times
> 
> *BJP-Ramdev honeymoon comes to an end*
> By TNN | 17 Mar, 2014, 08.31AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: Yoga guru Baba Ramdev on Sunday took a dig at BJP's PM candidateNarendra Modi by terming him as a man in a hurry to be PM, and by expressing disappointment over party nominations going to "tainted" candidates. The distrust appears to be mutual, with the yoga entrepreneur's remarks completing the collapse of what was once seen as coming together of two forces united as much by their commitment tosaffronBSE 0.00 % issues as the intense antipathy towards Sonia Gandhi-ledCongress.
> 
> While the BJP has not gone public with its fresh view about Ramdev, the leadership, according to sources, is exasperated with him for what is being referred to as a stubborn pitch for tickets for his nominees. According to sources, Ramdev wants about a score of his nominees to be fielded by the party. These include an influential officer of an investigating agency which is supposed to be probing the yoga guru's flourishing business. Sources said Ramdev wanted the officer to be fielded from Amroha in UP. BJP's central election committee instead allotted the seat to ex-cricketer Chetan Chauhan.
> 
> The party also turned down his pitch for Nawal Kishore Yadav for Pataliputra seat. Although Nawal Kishore had appeared a shoo-in for the key seat, the party eventually settled for Ram Kripal Yadav when he crossed over from RJD.
> 
> However, other candidates of Ramdev remain hopeful. One of those, Chand Maharaj, also a guru, has even started his campaign for Alwar. Ramdev has recommended other gurus as well — Sumedhanand who is seeking the ticket for Sikar and Debvrat Maharaj who has shown interest in Haryana's Hisar constituency. Ramdev also recommended Karan Singh, who contested the last LS poll on a BSP ticket, for Kairana in western UP. He has staked his claim by impressing upon the party his contribution to saffron causes. Party sources said they laud his role in popularizing yoga and his drive against black money but said they can't sacrifice the party's interests to appease "someone's outsize ego" .


--
what your view on ramdev - bjp effect on indian political setup?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

My aim is to make 'action hero' Modi the PM: Shatrughan Sinha - The Times of India

BTW Jaswant Singh is sulking now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> may be
> but advani played his role.. now should go to mentor level..not a player..


everyone knows advani built BJP , he is very good at training young leaders , fire fighting problems in parties..this is what he must continue doing , he cant be a good pm.


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> mad 'M' ,attention seeker,don't argue !!
> 
> Lover of invaders and traitors like tipu



Any day better than blind slaves of Feku...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

The_Showstopper said:


> Any day better than blind slaves of Feku...


--
i asked you question ,, reply with facts ...views..


----------



## GreenFoe

pursuit of happiness said:


> -------------
> traitors like tipu?
> how?



Anti india ,anti indian culture,anti kafir ,ghazi ,need more


----------



## pursuit of happiness

jha said:


> My aim is to make 'action hero' Modi the PM: Shatrughan Sinha - The Times of India
> 
> BTW Jaswant Singh is sulking now...


--
old horse . still runing in old durbey .. rules of engagement is changes but horse still the same


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446684467122671616


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> No mate your reply to me was simply EPIC, i have lost all hope on you, you can carry on with whatever you want, a person one's become blind can't be cured.............hope you get well soon.
> 
> BTW, have you seen this one.....................




I wish the same to you... I hope someone gives you a jadu ki jhappi


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Any day better than blind slaves of Feku...



Massacring thousands of hindus,hating indian culture,killing native india people is your love for india 

We don't need more evidence :|

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

blood said:


> there are theories making rounds that modi would make advani lose the elections this time to finish his political career,
> so the old man wants to get out of modi strong hold gujrat and contest from bhopal.



There's also another theory going around that, by contesting from Bhopal Advani will have control over the MPs elected from that state & would create more hurdle for Modi after elections with the help of Shivraj Singh Chauhan & Sushma Swaraj, I don't think Modi will be able to unseat Advani from Gandhi Nagar, even if he wants to. It's just that Advani still harvests that desire to become PM by one way or the other. It's quite evident by his recent tantrums & public statements. Shivraj Singh Chauhan & Sushma Swaraj knows that once Modi becomes PM.. their national role will be limited to what it is now! That's why they are using Advani's shoulder to shoot Modi!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


> Anti india ,anti indian culture,anti kafir ,ghazi ,need more


--
anti india -- how no india that time..
anti indian culture - ple explain 
anti kafir - how?
ghazi - ple explain.
need more -- yes ye dil mange more..


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> Massacring thousands of hindus,hating indian culture,killing native india people is your love for india



Oh not again.... No P N Oak references please...


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Kis channel pe..?



With Burkha Dutt on NDTV. I was shocked to see his choice of words. He even described Advani as pathetic!


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444863977785290753

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


> Massacring thousands of hindus,hating indian culture,killing native india people is your love for india


--
yes .. there is cases of killings of hindu but that not make him anti india..
he also faught british whom we faught
only in his time .. he did what he think best.. 
we cant judge that time with todays yardstick... but yes his some action not right ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

The Azamgarh efforts, for and against Mulayam | The Indian Express

*A day after Mulayam Singh Yadav announced his candidature from Azamgarh, Samajwadi Party leaders have set about trying to win BJP candidate Ramakant Yadav over to their side. 

Ramakant Yadav, the sitting MP, himself has ruled out any chance of joining the SP, claiming that he will defeat Mulayam. “My victory margin will be higher than Narendra Modi’s in Varanasi,” Ramakant told *The Indian Express Wednesday.

A number of SP leaders are optimistic, however, that sooner or later Ramakant will cross over. Ramkant is a four-term MP and his victories in 1996 and 1999 had come on an SP ticket.

The SP in Azamgarh has two camps, one led by Durga Prasad Yadav and the other by Balram Yadav, both ministers. SP sources say Balram has lost much of his public support in Azamgarh and is against having Ramakant back in the SP as that would reduce his stature in the party further. Balram had returned the party ticket from Azamgarh. Durga Prasad Yadav, on the other hand, is reported to be open to Ramakant joining the SP.

The SP’s efforts to win Ramakant back have twin objectives. One, it would upset BJP calculations with the sitting MP surrendering his ticket in favour of Mulayam; two, it would send a message across eastern UP that Yadavs are under one umbrella. If Ramakant does return, SP leaders say they are open to “rehabilitating” him from another seat, possibly Jaunpur, and “adjusting” his elder brother Umakant Yadav suitably. Umakant is a former BSP MP.

“For Ramakant, the options are limited. The most he can hope for is to turn a martyr for the BJP with his inevitable defeat to Mulayam Singh,” said a senior SP leader. “He has been an old colleague and still has respect for Mulayam Singh.”

This SP leader is in Lucknow from Azamgarh to thank Mulayam for his decision to contest Azamgarh. Several leaders from there — Ram Asrey Vishwakarma, Hawaldar Yadav, Nafees Ahmed — are also in Lucknow.


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh not again.... No P N Oak references please...



said i don't read lord zakir naik 

Here is what tipu himself says 

Tipu sent a letter on 19 January 1790 to the Governor of Bekal, Budruz Zuman Khan. It says:

_Don't you know I have achieved a great victory recently in Malabar and over four lakh Hindus were converted to Islam? I am determined to march against that cursed Raman Nair (Rajah of Travancore) very soon. Since I am overjoyed at the prospect of converting him and his subjects to Islam, I have happily abandoned the idea of going back to Srirangapatanam now.[35]_

inscription on the stone found at Seringapatam,
_Oh Almighty God! dispose the whole body of infidels! Scatter their tribe, cause their feet to stagger! Overthrow their councils, change their state, destroy their very root! Cause death to be near them, cut off from them the means of sustenance! Shorten their days! Be their bodies the constant object of their cares (i.e., infest them with diseases), deprive their eyes of sight, make black their faces (i.e., bring shame)._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> yes .. there is cases of killings of hindu but that not make him anti india..
> he also faught british whom we faught
> only in his time .. he did what he think best..
> we cant judge that time with todays yardstick... but yes his some action not right ..



Mate let's not derail this thread just because a troll wants so... I can speak of Tipu Sultan but some other day.


----------



## GreenFoe

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> yes .. there is cases of killings of hindu but that not make him anti india..
> he also faught british whom we faught
> only in his time .. he did what he think best..
> we cant judge that time with todays yardstick... but yes his some action not right ..



India is whatever land not occupied by these traitors and converted forcefully. 

Tell me a single area which is india today and is converted 80% by force ?


So what makes him lovely? love from pakistan ? :lol

anti hindu bigot supporting khaap is clear message where these sharia goons want to take the nation .



The_Showstopper said:


> Mate let's not derail this thread just because a troll wants so... I can speak of Tipu Sultan but some other day.


what are you ?  posting FB pics makes you scholar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


>



I thought you must have understood my post by now...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JanjaWeed said:


> There's also another theory going around that, by contesting from Bhopal Advani will have control over the MPs elected from that state & would create more hurdle for Modi after elections with the help of Shivraj Singh Chauhan & Sushma Swaraj, I don't think Modi will be able to unseat Advani from Gandhi Nagar, even if he wants to. It's just that Advani still harvests that desire to become PM by one way or the other. It's quite evident by his recent tantrums & public statements. Shivraj Singh Chauhan & Sushma Swaraj knows that once Modi becomes PM.. their national role will be limited to what it is now! That's why they are using Advani's shoulder to shoot Modi!


--
by all this they are making more grounds for opponents ..
like battle of panipat..marathas lost war midway which was won till afternoon but lost afterwards in end..

*Ye kis ko fikr hai ke Qabeelay ka kyaa huwa?

Sab iss pe lad rahe hain ke Sardaar kaun hai.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446687609939439616
Hehehehehe...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

this is secoolarism and thats what they want to save,for me its anti india,will lead to reverse polarizing signals and riots


----------



## blood

JanjaWeed said:


> There's also another theory going around that, by contesting from Bhopal Advani will have control over the MPs elected from that state & would create more hurdle for Modi after elections with the help of Shivraj Singh Chauhan & Sushma Swaraj, I don't think Modi will be able to unseat Advani from Gandhi Nagar, even if he wants to. It's just that Advani still harvests that desire to become PM by one way or the other. It's quite evident by his recent tantrums & public statements. Shivraj Singh Chauhan & Sushma Swaraj knows that once Modi becomes PM.. their national role will be limited to what it is now! That's why they are using Advani's shoulder to shoot Modi!



Thats exactly what i think !

the rumor is that if bjp falls short by maybe 50 seats then they might have to take support of parties like ncp , bsp or aidmk.
they will play their secular bandwagon and object modi as PM , while accept someone more secular like sushma ji , shivraj or maybe even advani since he is a senior leader.
the fact of the matter is even the coalition parties would not want a shrewd PM like modi , they would rather want someone like advani or sushma so that they can through tantrums and keep blackmailing the central govt, someone who will get easily bullied like manmohan singh and not hit back.

now modi wants to cut this thing here itself by making advani lose in gandhinagar and snub him in a way that he can no longer cause any problems in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


> India is whatever land not occupied by these traitors and converted forcefully.
> 
> Tell me a single area which is india today and is converted 80% by force ?
> 
> 
> So what makes him lovely? love from pakistan ? :lol
> 
> anti hindu bigot supporting khaap is clear message where these sharia goons want to take the nation .
> 
> 
> what are you ?  posting FB pics makes you scholar



-- was pak there when tipus era..
what i was saying .. what he did is wrong . but it was in that era..
mongols used to brutal killing as tactics to not to fight war and get terrioty out of their sheer fear from enemey..
it was in that era..
no UN/Geneva convetion that time..
now things are different so 
tipu may be anti hindu but not anti india nor pro pak as both nation not exit that time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

pursuit of happiness said:


> -- was pak there when tipus era..
> what i was saying .. what he did is wrong . but it was in that era..
> mongols used to brutal killing as tactics to not to fight war and get terrioty out of their sheer fear from enemey..
> it was in that era..
> no UN/Geneva convetion that time..
> now things are different so
> tipu may be anti hindu but not anti india nor pro pak as both nation not exit that time



That means you take india as land born in 1947,which is not my view :|

Mongols didn't killed people holding quran in one hand and just because they don't 'believe' in arab culture


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


>


--
dear you are right tipus action aginst hindus ..
but anti hindu .. why .. thats imp 
that era had different social dynamics


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


>



Now Kejriwal makes decisions through FB posters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Now Kejriwal makes decisions through FB posters



Are you OK mate? What's making you ROFL?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


> That means you take india as land born in 1947,which is not my view :|
> 
> Mongols didn't killed people holding quran in one hand and just because they don't 'believe' in arab culture


--
india born in 1947.. 
if before ..please explain ..
mongol-- read them you will be shocked..
even delhi sultant guy fear them...
again i will say
that era was diffrent ..
dont compare those action with todays yardstick..
it was wrong but that time it may right ....for them

we judge history so its simple for us.. they made history for right or wrong ..


----------



## GreenFoe

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> dear you are right tipus action aginst hindus ..
> but anti hindu .. why .. thats imp
> that era had different social dynamics



Then answer me no ? Why is no area which is converted even 60% is in india ?

Why is all of your strongly claimed land is areas where marathas and other kings secured it from invaders ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


> Then answer me no ? Why is no area which is converted even 60% is in india ?
> 
> Why is all of your strongly claimed land is areas where marathas and other kings secured it from invaders ??


--
cant get it.. can you elaborate please ?


----------



## GreenFoe

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> india born in 1947..



NO!!




> if before ..please explain ..


Concept of Bharat was there,if not why india formed in 1947? why not any other nation?





> mongol-- read them you will be shocked..
> even delhi sultant guy fear them...



So??




> again i will say
> that era was diffrent ..


Lame arguement.......then leave him there no, why praising him? 




> dont compare those action with todays yardstick..
> it was wrong but that time it may right ....for them



that means 2002 riots were right no? muzzafarnagar riots were riots ,lets forget them ?


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> cant get it.. can you elaborate please ?



Tell me a single large area which was forcefully converted to islam and is a part of india at present 



The_Showstopper said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## JanjaWeed

blood said:


> Thats exactly what i think !
> 
> the rumor is that if bjp falls short by maybe 50 seats then they might have to take support of parties like ncp , bsp or aidmk.
> they will play their secular bandwagon and object modi as PM , while accept someone more secular like sushma ji , shivraj or maybe even advani since he is a senior leader.
> the fact of the matter is even the coalition parties would not want a shrewd PM like modi , they would rather want someone like advani or sushma so that they can through tantrums and keep blackmailing the central govt, someone who will get easily bullied like manmohan singh and not hit back.
> 
> now modi wants to cut this thing here itself by making advani lose in gandhinagar and snub him in a way that he can no longer cause any problems in the future.


That's precisely the plan of this particular section of BJP. They'll be hoping that BJP doesn't get clear majority... & there will be eager so called secular parties on line to support BJP, but with a caveat though. They would want someone else other than Modi to be the PM. Then ofcourse it's going to be free for all & all these selfish netas will be throwing their hat in the ring!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

HAHA BJP just won VN by 17k votes last time and that too due to polarization against don mukhtar ansari

anyways people can live in dreamland 

Varanasi will help BJP immensely in Poorvanchal ,Jeet to modi kahi se bhi jate :|


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


>


He explained the money was for the chadar in mazar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

Zee News & India news are sold out channels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

$elf said:


> Zee News & India news are sold out channels



What about 'krantikari' channel ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $elf

GreenFoe said:


> What about 'krantikari' channel ?


Aaj tak is unbiased


----------



## GreenFoe

$elf said:


> Aaj tak is unbiased


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAHAHAAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> He explained the money was for the chadar in mazar.



If it was for mazar then why was he distributing outside? He could have simply donated it without much tom toming. So the obvious reason would be to influence the electorate. And doesn't he know it is a election code violation?


----------



## $elf

GreenFoe said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAHAHAAH



If i will start posting propaganda pictures you will start crying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

$elf said:


> If i will start posting propaganda pictures you will start crying



What is propaganda here,I have made this picture 

Isn't channels who love congress promoting its ally ?


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Finally, Manish Tewari to contest from Ludhiana : Ground Report, News - India Today


Hehehehe... Many are trying to avoid contesting but Dr. Raul is adamant. 

Chidambaram not to contest Lok Sabha elections, his son Karti gets a ticket | NDTV.com

BJP reveals five allies in Tamil Nadu, Captain is main partner | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

*Puneet Banga* ‏@*subtlechat*  21m
If I had not visited Delhi, I would have never predicted so. But now I predict Zero seats for AAP in delhi. Congress may still win 1-2.




*Puneet Banga* ‏@*subtlechat* 

Was in Delhi last 2 days &asked ppl of all classes abt elections. Surprisingly, along with Congress, anti-AAP wave in Delhi @RaisinaSeries


*Puneet Banga* ‏@*subtlechat*  27m
Emphatic response from my relatives who had voted for AAP in assembly... as per them, it is over for Kejriwal in Delhi. I didn't expect it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Case of perjury and fraud against Arvind Kejriwal | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jbond197 said:


> Case of perjury and fraud against Arvind Kejriwal | Niti Central


What about Gujrat??


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

$elf said:


> Zee News & India news are sold out channels


to whom?
link?



jha said:


> Finally, Manish Tewari to contest from Ludhiana : Ground Report, News - India Today
> 
> 
> Hehehehe... Many are trying to avoid contesting but Dr. Raul is adamant.
> 
> Chidambaram not to contest Lok Sabha elections, his son Karti gets a ticket | NDTV.com
> 
> BJP reveals five allies in Tamil Nadu, Captain is main partner | NDTV.com


--
its like 
who will open and face curtley ambros on indis grounds when he is full fire?


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

AAP की लिस्ट में शामिल हो गए दागी - Navbharat Times


----------



## jha

Mulayam fighting from Azamgarh is being considered a masterstroke by SP. Any comment..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Mulayam fighting from Azamgarh is being considered a masterstroke by SP. Any comment..?


Yes ,Yadav+Muslim area !

But he is scared ,east up seat for this reason too.


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> Mulayam fighting from Azamgarh is being considered a masterstroke by SP. Any comment..?


Yeah they think that it will help them in polarizing yadav and muslims Votes But Its Hard after muzzafar nagar rights.Muslim votes Now maybe distribute among Bsp ,congress


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Mulayam fighting from Azamgarh is being considered a masterstroke by SP. Any comment..?



getting the feeling that he will lose on one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> getting the feeling that he will lose on one of them.



So you mean he will loose from Azamgarh...? Ramakant Yadav certainly has the potential to deliver that punch. But SP is seriously wooing him with all the goodies they can offer him. Will be interesting to see if he resists the temptation.



GreenFoe said:


> Yes ,Yadav+Muslim area !
> 
> But he is scared ,east up seat for this reason too.



Interestingly BSP has fielded a Muslim candidate from this area. Dalits will never vote for Mulayam. If even a section of ~20 muslims vote for BSP and Yadav votes get divided, Mulayam is in serious trouble. Feels like a gamble to me if SP cant buy Ramkant Yadav .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> So you mean he will loose from Azamgarh...? Ramakant Yadav certainly has the potential to deliver that punch. But SP is seriously wooing him with all the goodies they can offer him. Will be interesting to see if he *resists the temptation*.



Nothing is better than power at Center


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> So you mean he will loose from Azamgarh...? Ramakant Yadav certainly has the potential to deliver that punch. But SP is seriously wooing him with all the goodies they can offer him. Will be interesting to see if he resists the temptation.


Ramakant Yadav, the sitting MP, himself has ruled out any chance of joining the SP, claiming that he will defeat Mulayam. “My victory margin will be higher than Narendra Modi’s in Varanasi,” Ramakant told The Indian Express Wednesday.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Nothing is better than power at Center



Lets see.. Next few days will be interesting.


----------



## GreenFoe

Beautiful speech by atal ji 1980 - *andhera chatega suraj niklega *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

jha said:


> Mulayam fighting from Azamgarh is being considered a masterstroke by SP. Any comment..?




Sirjee,

Is forum pe Purvanchal ki politics ke sabse bade vidhwan to aap he ho. aap bhi apne vichar prastutt karo.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

anonymus said:


> Sirjee,
> 
> Is forum pe Purvanchal ki politics ke sabse bade vidhwan to aap he ho. aap bhi apne vichar prastutt karo.



Itni shuddh vartalaap hindi me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

NKVD said:


> Ramakant Yadav, the sitting MP, himself has ruled out any chance of joining the SP, claiming that he will defeat Mulayam. “My victory margin will be higher than Narendra Modi’s in Varanasi,” Ramakant told The Indian Express Wednesday.



In Politics everything is possible. SP is offering him two MP seats, One for him and other for this brother. All of this to declare Mulayam as the true and only leader of Yadavs. Ramakant Yadav has been famously saying : Purab ke Yadav hum, Paschim ka Yadav woh ( referring Mulayam ).



anonymus said:


> Sirjee,
> 
> Is forum pe Purvanchal ki politics ke sabse bade vidhwan to aap he ho. aap bhi apne vichar prastutt karo.



Jarranwazi ka shukriya Janaab... Lekin kuch jyaada meetha nahin ho gaya..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

chak de INDIA said:


> Itni shuddh vartalaap hindi me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> In Politics everything is possible. SP is offering him two MP seats, One for him and other for this brother. All of this to declare Mulayam as the true and only leader of Yadavs. Ramakant Yadav has been famously saying : Purab ke Yadav hum, Paschim ka Yadav woh ( referring Mulayam ).
> 
> 
> 
> Jarranwazi ka shukriya Janaab... Lekin kuch jyaada meetha nahin ho gaya..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, i think this is the best news that BJP could have got.
> 
> You know* (arp's conspiracy theory #1) *I feel that Digvijay is actually a BJP/RSS wala in disguise & is actually working for there benefit in Congress.
> 
> Just take my state MP for eg. He ran MP as CM for 10 years & has ensured that Congress would not return in the state atleast till 2041
> 
> Also, Rahul baba is what he is today SOLELY b'coz of his political guru Diggy & thus Diggy has ensured that Gandhi family rule is effectively over now.
> 
> If he fights against Modi he will ensure that MODI ACTUALLY WINS


He is shakuni mama for rahul baba, ultimately we all know how mahabharat unfolded the kaurava side was finished totally, same will be congress fate


----------



## jha

*मुगल राज से क्या हिंदू खत्म हुए, जो BJP से मुस्लिमों को खतरा?*

*



*

जम्मूतवी: - टाटा-मूरी एक्सप्रेस से। बिजबिहेड़ा के रहने वाले अब्दुल राशिद हर दिन रेडियो, टीवी और अखबार के जरिए पॉलिटिकल खबरों से रूबरू होते हैं। पॉलिटिकल बहस से वास्ता भी रखते हैं। चाहे वह नुक्कड़ पर हो या उनकी बेकरी की दुकान पर। या फिर रेल के उस डिब्बे में जिससे वह जम्मू जा रहे हैं। वे कश्मीर के आम आदमी हैं। उनके सियासी ख्याल कुछ इस तरह सामने आए...
*
कौन बनाएगा सरकार?
मुफ्ती साहब, इंशाअल्लाह।
क्यों?
कांग्रेस ने तो हमारी स्टेट फंसा दी।
कैसे?
वो यहां कहते हैं आजादी दिलवाएंगे, दिल्ली जाकर कुछ और झूठ मारते हैं।
मोदी और बीजेपी?
अल्लाह की कसम, इस बार वही पीएम बनेगा।
क्यों भला?
वो सच्चा है। सबके सामने कहता है, कश्मीर भारत का अटूट अंग है।
तो क्या मोदी सुलझा देंगे कश्मीर मसला?
ये मसला मरते दम तक हल नहीं होना।

सूबे की तरक्की होगी?
जनाब, ये अपनी तरक्की अपने घर ले जाएं। फंदबाजी है ये सब। हमें तो सुकून दे दो। बस...
*
रेल की रफ्तार बढ़ी और बहस भी तेज होती गई।* पेशे से वकील एजाज मेहराब पिता राशिद के साथ जम्मू जा रहे थे। उनसे पूछा- क्या कांग्रेस सेक्यूलर है और बीजेपी कम्यूनल? तपाक से बोले- 'मुगलों के राज से कौन से हिंदू खत्म हो गए, जो बीजेपी के आने से मुसलमानों को खतरा होगा? दूसरा सवाल- केजरीवाल का क्या? इस पर बोले- 'केजरीवाल सीएम बनने से पहले जो घोटालों के कागज दिखाते थे वो कहां गए?'

राजीव डोगरा देर तक सुनने के बाद बोले- 'कश्मीर यूं भी कांग्रेस को जिताता है। हम जम्मू वाले देते हैं बीजेपी को वोट। और केजरीवाल का क्या। टांग खींचने वाले 50 लोग हैं मेरे जैसे हर जगह। कश्मीर में सब केजरीवाल के खिलाफ हैं। क्योंकि वहां सभी करप्शन में लगे हैं। 

राशिद साहब सिक्के का दूसरा पहलू लेकर आए- 'कश्मीर में वोटिंग होनी हैं गांव से। और केजरीवाल की पार्टी सिर्फ शहर में जाती है। फिर कैसे जीतेंगे?' लाल चौक पर छाती पीट-पीटकर प्रोटेस्ट करने वालों की तरह राशिद अब गुस्सा हो चुके थे। बोले- 'अल्लाह करे बीजेपी जीते, कांग्रेसी दफा हो जाएं। हमारी नस्लें बरबाद कर दी। कांग्रेसी हमें पाकिस्तानी बनाते हैं। सच्चर रिपोर्ट देख लो। बीजेपी वाले भी कहते हैं 370 उठाएंगे। पर किसी की ताकत नहीं।' पिता के गुस्से को समझते हुए एजाज ने बात बदली। कहा- 'नेता चुनाव में तो कुछ कहते हैं और जीतने पर सुर बदल लेते हैं। सारी पार्टियां एक सी हैं। इस बार सरकार अनप्रेडिक्टेबल है। बर्फ सुनामी हुई है वैली में। पर सरकार नदारद है। अब तक कांग्रेस को वोट दिया, इस बार मोदी को देते हैं। मौका सबको मिले।'

पवनदीप अलग एंगल लेकर आए। कहा- 'कांग्रेस ने जम्मू-कश्मीर को अलग-अलग कर राज किया। कश्मीरी पॉलिटीशियन को बढ़ाया, जम्मू वालों को दबाया। मोदी के चलते पहली बार बीजेपी के लिए कश्मीरी भी तैयार हैं। तो एक होने में बुराई क्या है? वरना पार्टी वाले तो सभी एक जैसे ही हैं। ...यहां फराज की लाइनें बिल्कुल ठीक बैठती हैं, 'बरबाद गुलिस्तां करने को बस एक ही उल्लू काफी है, हर शाख पे उल्लू बैठा है अंजामें गुलिस्तां क्या होगा?'

Election Express:Station-5 -JammuTawi - Tata-Muri Express. - www.bhaskar.com*


*पानीपत*
*पश्चिम एक्सप्रेस से। *'केजरीवाल का तो मोर (चकरघिन्नी) बना दिया है। बेचारा जहां जाता है उसके पीछे कुछ न कुछ गड़बड़ हो ही जाती है। गुजरात गया तो पुलिस ने पकड़ लिया। मुंबई में केस बन गया। करनाल में उसके प्रत्याशी पर भी केस दर्ज हो गया। लेकिन उसकी दाल नहीं गलनेवाली। वो अंदर तो बोले है कि मोदी को सपोर्ट दूंगा। बाहर आकर मुकर गया, पलट गया...।' कोच नंबर बी-3 में दाखिल होते ही केजरीवाल के नाम पर ये बहस कानों में पड़ी। अपनी सीट आगे थी पर मैंने वहीं दो लोगों को सरकाया और जगह बना ली। आखिर ऐसी ही चर्चा सुनने के लिए तो मैं पटरी नाप रही *हूं।*

*'मोदी के सामने केजरी कुछ नहीं'*

मेरे सामने बैठे अधेड़ ने कहा- '*मोदी के सामने केजरी कुछ नहीं। मोदी को सुनने तो लोग 100 रुपए देकर भी जाते हैं। पांच रुपए के टिकट से शुुरू किया था मोदी ने। आज देखो हैदराबाद में 100 रुपए का टिकट लगाया। दस साल मनमोहन को दिए। 65 साल से कांग्रेस की ही सरकार थी। मिला क्या? अब इन्हें भी दे दो पांच साल। मोदी ने गुजरात को डेवलप करके दिखा दिया। क्या नहीं है आज गुजरात में। झाडू कितनी भी अच्छी क्वालिटी की हो 45 दिन से ज्यादा नहीं चलेगा। केजरी भी नहीं चले।* ये हैं रविंदर कुमार पंडत। एयरकंडीशनर का बिजनेस करते हैं। फिर कहा- '*मेरे एक दोस्त हैं। हुड्डा के खास-म-खास। पर उन्होंने भी अपनी पैकिंग शुरू कर दी है। कह रहे हैं इब तो गूदड़े ठा कै जाणा ए दिक्खै सै (अब तो जाना पड़ सकता है)।*' पंडत के दोस्त रामरेत धनखड़ बोले- '*अरे इनकी क्या बात कर रहे हो। मेरे समधी सूरजमल, हुड्डा के खास हैं। लेकिन वे खुद कहते हैं प्रधानमंत्री तो मोदी को ही बनवाना है।'

हरियाणा में तो बीजेपी लिख लो आप...
*
ट्रेन चल रही थी और बातचीत भी। 22 साल के दीपक ठाकर बोले- '*पिछले हफ्त्‍ाे ही मैंने वोटिंग लिस्ट में नाम जुड़वाया है।* लाइन में 86 साल के बुजुर्ग भी खड़े थे। *मैंने पूछा ताऊ आप क्या करोगे लिस्ट में नाम जुड़वाकर? बोले - मन्नै तो सिरफ मोदी तै वोट देन खातर अपना कारड बणवाणा सै। *बगल से दूसरी आवाज आई- '*हरियाणा में तो बीजेपी लिख लो आप...। 10 सीट में से आठ तो पक्की।* फिर एक दीपेंदर हुड्डा की बच जाए तो अलग बात।' ये थे मुरली मनोहर। बोले-केजरीवाल के यहां पांच लोग मिलकर फैसला कर लेते हैं। वो दखो, कुमार विश्वास रो रहा है। और कांग्रेस का तो बैंड बाज गया समझो।' मैंने जाटों को आरक्षण का सवाल उठाया तो तुंरत बोले- जाटों को दो चाहे न दो। काम होगा तो ही वोट मिलेगा। सोनीपत स्टेशन पर ट्रेन रुकी तो जिले सिंह कहने लगे- 'ये नेता इस शहर की तरह हैं। किसी के सगे नहीं। 

election express-3 in panipat - www.bhaskar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## wolfschanzze

chak de INDIA said:


> Arre the other day someone was saying that those who are not in India can vote from the embassy . . pata karo . . do not waste your vote this time. . .


It's true i also heard you can cast your vote in Embassy.Better call the embassy and ask them personally, perhaps Indischer can call and confirm.


----------



## JanjaWeed

wolfschanzze said:


> It's true i also heard you can cast your vote in Embassy.Better call the embassy and ask them personally, perhaps Indischer can call and confirm.


not for aam jantas my friend. Only for indian govt officials deputed in overseas countries or for those in armed forces serving in other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> not for aam jantas my friend. Only for indian govt officials deputed in overseas countries or for those in armed forces serving in other countries.


Us poor AAM aadmis!! But apart from some non resident AAPTRDS most of these votes would have gone to Namo. Hope something changes by next election.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Us poor AAM aadmis!! But apart from some non resident AAPTRDS most of these votes would have gone to Namo. Hope something changes by next election.



AAPturds are seen as nothing but jokers outside India. NaMo is overwhelming favourite among NRIs. C'mon.. we even had NaMo tea stalls around here! 
India as a country has huge chunk of it's citizens residing in overseas countries. It's only fair that the govt makes provision for it's overseas citizens to caste their votes wherever they are! Afterall we claim that we are the largest democracy in the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Not interested in fighting from Amritsar: Amarinder - Hindustan Times

One more Congressi backed out, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

jbond197 said:


> Just see the mentality of the Muslim supporters of AAP!!



Such images are usually doctored. There is plenty of such trash floating around against all Parties.


----------



## HariPrasad

Parul said:


> I would love to be proven wrong and I can bet, they won't win from these too seats! The reason being - Ajay Maken has done lot of good things in New Delhi Constituency (my community), has clean image and Sibal would fight from Chandni Chowk, it's there GAD.....




Zero Sibbal will become a big Zero after election. Shila herself loose by a huge margin. 

Ye Chor Sibbal kis khet ki muli hai?

He betrayed Swami Ramdev and Anna. People are angry with him.



kbd-raaf said:


> I was reading a book today about leadership and the art of leading. An important part of it is to make sure that you _control the narrative. _I don't think fsayed is here to convince anybody to vote for Congress, I believe he is here to ensure that we Modi-bhakts are not able to make Modi the sole narrative here.
> 
> AAP has been doing a fine job of controlling the narrative in the overall political discourse in India. They will not get many seats, yes. But their overall effect is that they will take the focus of the electorate away from UPA scams, misgovernance and instead focus on small holes (lol not really) in the Gujarat story. Modi has done very well by not responding to AK and his jibes. If he had, the political discourse would have been about their spat, something which AK has nothing to lose and NaMo everything to lose.
> 
> Modi truly has overcome so many mountains. 2002 riots, the Gujarat earthquakes, opposition within his own party, Congress's use of CBI as a political tool, AAP and their tantrums is just the latest.




You simply look at Kejri. What a dip his impression as a clean politician has taken!!!

Soon as he lied about Gujarat and Modi, people's perception about him changed. he used to Dominate media a week ago. Today he is completly out. Yesterday I show one TV program from BARODA. News chennel Jurno was asking people about BJP and Modi. People were overwhelmingly in support of Modi. They asked one Girl of AAP to let the Kejri fight an election in Baroda so that they may teach him a lesson and defeat him by a huge margin.


----------



## HariPrasad

Manvantaratruti said:


> Time to ask Ambani for funds




Yes Yogendra Yadav told that they can accept fund from Ambani.


----------



## HariPrasad

ranjeet said:


> It's a win win then .. BJP can exploit this collaboration of AAP and congress.




Emergence of AAp is a blessing. It is going to dent Congress Votes. Secular (Sicular) Vote will devide in one more party. AAP may attract a lots of Muslims vote. If AAP eats 2 to 3% of vote of congress, Congress tally will down by 25% in seats term. It will no longer remain a political power in India. Now it is the time to consolidate Nationalist votes and divide sicular vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446883487467839488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446880772230635521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446888726308716544

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Raju shriwastav to join BJP




I think he had refused tickets by SP.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446901956536442880
Wonder how credible is this report..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

The_Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444863977785290753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because one is anyways getting kicked away but people subconsciously letting another idiot in, So it is necessary. Did Namo army run out of ideas?



Looks like the cops of Varanasi are with Modi because these looks like Mukhtar Ansari's election manifesto 

For those who do not know who Mukhtar Ansari is, he is the the Local DON of Varanasi and ex SP and BSP MLA.  ...... after being kicked out of BSP he has sated his own party.

He killed BJP leader Krishnanand Rai who had Defeated Mukhtar Ansari's brother and five-time MLA Afzal Ansari from Mohammadabad in the 2002 Uttar Pradesh Assembly elections.

The attackers fired over *400 bullets from six AK 47 Automatic rifles; 67 bullets were recovered from the seven bodies.* Shashikant Rai, an important witness in the case, was found dead under mysterious circumstances in 2006. He had identified Ansari and Bajrangi's shooters Angad Rai and Gora Rai as the two of the gunmen who attacked Rai's convoy.

Now I leave it to the readers discretion to decide if those cash & bottles belonged to BJP or Ansari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad




----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> I think he had refused tickets by SP.



He joind yesterday with jagdambikapal 

There is news flashing 

Utralhand and zarkhand congress govt. In minority seating MP satpal maharaj to join bjp with him 5 more MLA nd 1 other mla left congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 21600
> 
> 
> Gul Panag AAP chandigrah candidate...




I like that.



Jason bourne said:


> He joind yesterday with jagdambikapal
> 
> There is news flashing
> 
> Utralhand and zarkhand congress govt. In minority seating MP satpal maharaj to join bjp with him 5 more MLA nd 1 other mla left congress




That is great. COngress must go from Uttarakhand. they do not have mandate.


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> _Seriously thought you quoted that for a laugh. But na... it's being reported in mainstream sources! _
> 
> 
> 
> This is good.. Kejriwal & Digvijaya Singh fighting against Modi! One of these two are guaranteed to lose their deposit!




I would like both of them to loose deposit. Both are liars and conspirators from inside.


----------



## jha

Satpal Maharaj joins BJP...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Marxist said:


> @Nair saab Check this news ( Punished in school for playing Holi, girls commit suicide - The Times of India ) ,Two children committed suicide after they were harassed by missionary school for celebrating Holi .....




The missionary school teachers (Fathers and brothers and sisters) are devil. You can not accept some one following bible and be kind. This is not a strange incident. In every missionary school, this happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

jha said:


> Satpal Maharaj joins BJP...




Uttarkhand Government in trouble?



HariPrasad said:


> The missionary school teachers (Fathers and brothers and sisters) are devil. You can not accept some one following bible and be kind. This is not a strange incident. In every missionary school, this happens.




Please don't exaggerate. Most of the christian missionary schools don't even bother you about religion. Its just a business for them.


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> Uttarkhand Government in trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't exaggerate. Most of the christian missionary schools don't even bother you about religion. Its just a business for them.




I have been reading this sort of news since I was young. In many cases either students have died or seriously injured. If you google it, you will find numbers of such incidents.


----------



## anonymus

@jha Sahib,
*
Kya azamgarh seat se Mulyam singh ke harne ki koi sambhavna hai? *


----------



## Roybot

HariPrasad said:


> I have been reading this sort of news since I was young. In many cases either students have died or seriously injured. If you google it, you will find numbers of such incidents.



Its more to do with corporal punishment than any religious discrimination/prosecution. And just as many if not more kids have died/ committed suicide in non missionary private and government run schools. So lets not give this incident a religious tinge.

And as I said earlier missionary schools are run as a business, do you really think they would discriminate against their biggest group of customers? The majority, Hindus? Proselytizing is probably the last thing on their mind.

Anyways lets drop this topic, its way off topic.



anonymus said:


> @jha Sahib,
> *Kya azamgarh seat se Mulyam singh ke harne ki koi sambhavna hai? *



He ll lose, the Ahirs of the West and East UP are not the same, and neither do they vote as one bloc. So don't expect him to get the Ahir vote as he does in his region, not all of it anyways. And Muslim vote alone is not going to be near enough to get him past the finish line, especially when the other so called "secular" parties are also vying for the same votebank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GreenFoe said:


> *Puneet Banga* ‏@*subtlechat*  21m
> If I had not visited Delhi, I would have never predicted so. But now I predict Zero seats for AAP in delhi. Congress may still win 1-2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Puneet Banga* ‏@*subtlechat*
> 
> Was in Delhi last 2 days &asked ppl of all classes abt elections. Surprisingly, along with Congress, anti-AAP wave in Delhi @RaisinaSeries
> 
> 
> *Puneet Banga* ‏@*subtlechat*  27m
> Emphatic response from my relatives who had voted for AAP in assembly... as per them, it is over for Kejriwal in Delhi. I didn't expect it




AAP should not get even 1 seat in Delhi.



The_Showstopper said:


>




Joshi and Advani should have retired, gracefully


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> Its more to do with corporal punishment than any religious discrimination/prosecution. And just as many if not more kids have died/ committed suicide in non missionary private and government run schools. So lets not give this incident a religious tinge.
> And as I said earlier missionary schools are run as a business, do you really think they would discriminate against their biggest group of customers? The majority, Hindus? Proselytizing is probably the last thing on their mind.



- When ever I read this sort of incidents, It was missionary schools in most of the case inspite of being small percentage of total schools. 

Whether run as business or not but the teachers are brothers and fathers. The most mentally frustrated lot. 

Missionary school was very famous for education some time back. today it is nowhere in picture compared to other good schools.


----------



## anonymus

CorporateAffairs said:


> AAP should not get even 1 seat in Delhi.



AApke muh mein ghee shakkar.




​

I am a little worried about AAP party in Delhi. While i would be voting for BJP from South Delhi, i am demoralized by legion of AAPTards around me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

anonymus said:


> AApke muh mein ghee shakkar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> I am a little worried about AAP party in Delhi. While i would be voting for BJP from South Delhi, i am demoralized by legion of AAPTards around me.



Because you will vote aiming for Modi and we will vote by looking the AAP candidate . 

Namotards


----------



## jha

anonymus said:


> @jha Sahib,
> *Kya azamgarh seat se Mulyam singh ke harne ki koi sambhavna hai? *



Sambhavna to hai... BJP's candidate is powerful but would be interesting to see if SP is able to attract him to their fold or, not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

$elf said:


> Because you will vote aiming for Modi and we will vote by looking the AAP candidate .
> 
> Namotards




Who is aap candidate there ? And what bennifits will aap get by winning 7 9 seats its better to vote for modi and bring stable govt.


----------



## $elf

Jason bourne said:


> Who is aap candidate there ? And what bennifits will aap get by winning 7 9 seats its better to vote for modi and bring stable govt.


No.


----------



## HariPrasad

chak de INDIA said:


> Fake vote casting ?




When kejari is involved, it is fake by default. no need to say.


----------



## arp2041

NK Singh another JDU leader has resigned & likely to join BJP

NK Singh to leave Nitish's party, most likely for BJP | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

BJP LS candidates from my constituencies are Narendra Modi(Vadodara) and Kalraj Mishra(Deoria). Both are 100% to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

HariPrasad said:


> When kejari is involved, it is fake by default. no need to say.


pardon me 



arp2041 said:


> NK Singh another JDU leader has resigned & likely to join BJP
> 
> NK Singh to leave Nitish's party, most likely for BJP | NDTV.com



Satpal maharaj kon hai be ?


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> pardon me
> 
> Satpal maharaj kon hai be ?



Was Congress MP from UK, is a strong leader there.

Now switched to BJP.

He claims that he has support of 10 Congress MLAs in UK, thus can be disaster for Congress govt. there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Was Congress MP from UK, is a strong leader there.
> 
> Now switched to BJP.
> 
> He claims that he has support of 10 Congress MLAs in UK, thus can be disaster for Congress govt. there.



Abe real ka maharaj hai ya koi dharam guru hai ?


----------



## NKVD

chak de INDIA said:


> Abe real ka maharaj hai ya koi dharam guru hai ?


bhai dharam guru hai iski fan following achi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Was Congress MP from *UK,* is a strong leader there.
> 
> Now switched to BJP.
> 
> He claims that he has support of 10 Congress MLAs in UK, thus can be disaster for Congress govt. there.



Uttarakhand likho bhai.. Main to chakra hi gaya tha...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Uttarakhand likho bhai.. Main to chakra hi gaya tha...


"His Honesty Topival Imandaar Vidya Bhawan"


----------



## HariPrasad

*New Delhi: *Satpal Maharaj, a parliamentarian and powerful leader from Uttarakhand, joined the BJP today after more than 20 years as a member of the Congress.

The politician, whose real name is Satpal Singh Rawat, was formally welcomed to the BJP by its president Rajnath Singh. The new inductee said the party's prime ministerial candidate, Narendra Modi, "will take India ahead of China".

Satpal Maharaj, 62, has a massive following in the hill state of Uttarkhand. He was upset with the Congress when it selected Harish Rawat as the chief minister in February this year. More recently, the candidates he recommended for the Garhwal region were not cleared by the Congress.

His wife Amrita Rawat is a Congress legislator in the state assembly. Satpal Maharaj reportedly has the support of 10 of the party's 34 legislators in Uttarkhand that gives him the power to put the Congress government in the state in jeopardy. 

In 1995, he left the Congress but returned four years later.

BJP acquires Satpal Maharaj, who spent 20 years with Congress | NDTV.com


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Uttarakhand likho bhai.. Main to chakra hi gaya tha...



It's shortform is UK bhai...........khai tum bhi toh AAP me shamil nhi ho gye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> Is the seat issue resolved between BJP,DMDK, PMK & MDMK?



+Alagiri


----------



## jha

Andhra Pradesh's 'Dabangg' likely to meet Narendra Modi in Ahmedabad today | NDTV.com

Who is this Pawan Kalyan..? Any good for BJP..?



arp2041 said:


> It's shortform is UK bhai...........khai tum bhi toh AAP me shamil nhi ho gye



Aisi gaali doge to hum bhi chup nahin rahenge.. Khaanti Bihari hain..


----------



## jha

Shatrughan Sinha facing protests after protests. Wonder appeasing him was worth one seat for BJP..?


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> BJP LS candidates from my constituencies are Narendra Modi(Vadodara) and Kalraj Mishra(Deoria). Both are 100% to win.



U from baroda ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Shatrughan Sinha facing protests after protests. Wonder appeasing him was worth one seat for BJP..?


is he fighting a lost cause.. you reckon?


----------



## Android

JanjaWeed said:


> is he fighting a lost cause.. you reckon?



he might win but mostly riding on modi wave


----------



## JanjaWeed

*NK Singh quits Nitish Kumar's party, will join BJP*


> *New Delhi: *The BJP is having a politically expedient Friday.
> 
> It confirmed this morning that it has acquired Satpal Maharaj, a powerful leader from Uttarakhand who spent more than 20 years with the Congress. Tomorrow, it is likely to formally welcome NK Singh, who has quit the Janata Dal (United) or JD(U) today.
> 
> Mr Singh, 73, told NDTV today that since JDU leader and Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar ended his alliance with the BJP, last year the focus has shifted from governance and development to "survival."
> 
> Mr Kumar's break-up with the BJP will cost him heavily in the national election, according to NDTV's opinion poll, which forecasts him winning just five of the state's 40 seats, as against 20 in the last election.
> 
> Mr Singh joined the JD(U) in 2008. Before that, his career as a top bureaucrat included assignments as Revenue Secretary, member of the Planning Commission and secretary to former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee.
> 
> Two months ago, the Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar did not renominate Mr Singh for another term to the Rajya Sabha. Instead, he was asked to run for Parliament from the Banka constituency, a proposal Mr Singh rejected.
> 
> By moving to the BJP, Mr Singh will be spraying salt liberally on an open wound for the chief minister. Last year, Mr Singh drafted the formal announcement read out by Mr Kumar when he ended his 17-year alliance with the BJP over its decision to promote Narendra Modi to the top spot in its campaign for the national election. Mr Kumar says that the Gujarat riots in 2002 took place on Mr Modi's watch and the fact that hundreds of Muslims were killed establishes the BJP leader as a divisive politician.
> 
> A Supreme Court inquiry has cleared Mr Modi, finding no evidence that he fuelled the violence.
> 
> NK Singh quits Nitish Kumar's party, will join BJP | NDTV.com



@jha How significant a blow is this for Nitish Kumar... & will he be of any use to BJP?



Android said:


> he might win but mostly riding on modi wave



Oh well.. it's the numbers that counts for BJP in this elections, so be it! Since he is the sitting MP.. it's only logical that he gets another term, unless they could find someone better than him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> is he fighting a lost cause.. you reckon?



Yes.. He is too arrogant to win this time..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446954713028628482


JanjaWeed said:


> *NK Singh quits Nitish Kumar's party, will join BJP*
> 
> 
> @jha How significant a blow is this for Nitish Kumar... & will he be of any use to BJP?
> 
> !



Wont have any impact other than probably an embarrassing situation to be in. This fellow had drafted the speech for Nitish when he broke the alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Andhra Pradesh's 'Dabangg' likely to meet Narendra Modi in Ahmedabad today | NDTV.com
> 
> Who is this Pawan Kalyan..? Any good for BJP..?
> 
> Aisi gaali doge to hum bhi chup nahin rahenge.. Khaanti Bihari hain..



BJP does not have any significant presence in AP, so anybody joining it will be good. 

Pavan Kalyan is brother of Actor and congress MP Chiranjeevi. AP is a highly casteist society similar to UP and as a Kapu leader all Kapu votes go to him. That is about 27% of the population of Seemadhara. 

Chiranjeevi appear to be hedging his bet. He merged Praja Rajyam with congress only to see congress split AP. Congress has no future in Seemadhara and he now wants to relaunch his political career in seemadhara. Jana Sena lead by pawan kalyan seems to be a proxy for Chiranjeevi. 

It's certainly good news for BJP in AP.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Wont have any impact other than probably an embarrassing situation to be in. This fellow had drafted the speech for Nitish when he broke the alliance.



wow... & now he is planning to join the same party? Just goes to show... self interest & political survival makes people talk gibberish. When push comes to shove, everything takes a 360 degree turn!



jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446954713028628482



This has always been a worry. Then again.. I don't think other political parties are equipped take advantage of the situation. BJP just needs to give a massive push just a week before the elections!


----------



## jha

Manvantaratruti said:


> BJP does not have any significant presence in AP, so anybody joining it will be good.
> 
> Pavan Kalyan is brother of Actor and congress MP Chiranjeevi. AP is a highly casteist society similar to UP and as a Kapu leader all Kapu votes go to him. That is about 27% of the population of Seemadhara.
> 
> Chiranjeevi appear to be hedging his bet. He merged Praja Rajyam with congress only to see congress split AP. Congress has no future in Seemadhara and he now wants to relaunch his political career in seemadhara. Jana Sena lead by pawan kalyan seems to be a proxy for Chiranjeevi.
> 
> It's certainly good news for BJP in AP.



So in future Chiranjeevi may also join BJP..? This is some good news for BJP. BJP stands to gain a solid foothold in Seemandhra. 

What about the Ex-CM Kiran Reddy..? If he also joins, BJP may get some Reddy votes too..



JanjaWeed said:


> wow... & now he is planning to join the same party? Just goes to show... self interest & political survival makes people talk gibberish. When push comes to shove, everything takes a 360 degree turn!



Yes.. Nitish is taking JD-U down with him. His only election plank is development. Even that seems hollow now. He still has formidable support in Bihar but decision to split NDA may cost him a lot.

In last meeting some serious difference was reported between Nitish and Sharad Yadav. Sharad Yadav wanted to contest from Madhepura but Nitish wanted him to contest from elsewhere. Nitish finally relented. Sharad Yadav reportedly was not in favor of souring relation with BJP like this. But Nitish kept abusing BJP in the meetings and now there is no scope of BJP-JDU alliance with Nitish in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> U from baroda ?


Yeah bhai. Native place is UP but Parents have been settled here in Vadodara from last 15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Sushil Kumar Shinde meets 2G accused Shahid Balwa, courts controversy




New Delhi:

Click to expand...

*


> In new trouble for the Congress, its minister Sushil Kumar Shinde met Shahid Balwa, an accused in the 2G scam, at his office in New Delhi on Friday.
> 
> Balwa, the promoter of DB Royalty, said that he met Shinde in connection with an old RTI application pending before the Home Ministry.
> 
> Shinde too confirmed the reports. "Yes, he met me. He wanted my intervention in some matter. I told him if enquiry is on against you, I can't intervene. In any case, I told him to come back after 29th since I am leaving for my constituency now," he said.
> 
> Balwa is out on bail in a serious corruption case and the Home Minister's meeting with him may land the latter in a soup.
> 
> While there is no legal bar on such meetings, it would be morally incorrect on Shinde's part to meet him, say experts.
> 
> Former Home Secretary RK Singh had alleged that Shinde saved Balwa in an IPL betting scam. "Shinde prevented Delhi Police from interrogating a businessman in the IPL match fixing case. Agencies suspect this businessman has links with underworld don Dawood," Singh had alleged.
> Sushil Kumar Shinde meets 2G accused Shahid Balwa, courts controversy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## arp2041

PDP favoring BJP & Bappi Da fighting from Srerampur


----------



## jha

BJP denies Lok Sabha ticket to Jaswant Singh from Barmer : Highlights, News - India Today

Meanwhile the exodus continues..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/446965368221749248

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> Yeah bhai. Native place is UP but Parents have been settled here in Vadodara from last 15 years.




Good I am from bhavnagar


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> Good I am from bhavnagar


Good, though I knew that you are from Gujarat but not your city.


----------



## arp2041

bhai @bhaizakir ka bhai aya hua lagta hai..................


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> bhai @bhaizakir ka bhai aya hua lagta hai..................



Sorry tumhare rang me bhang daalne aagaya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Sorry tumhare rang me bhang daalne aagaya...



bhai no problem with ur affiliations but i think we can do away with posters.


----------



## HariPrasad

Can anybody observe that Kejri is been pushed aside after his bluffing about Modi? He does not get a main stream media coverage what he used to get 10 days ago?

Once again the golden rule of Election 2014 does his work:

Do not go against NAMO Else your bad time will start.


----------



## $elf



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

$elf said:


> View attachment 21768



Oh welcome bhai - u AAPtard???

Please join the Poster war 



HariPrasad said:


> Can anybody observe that Kejri is been pushed aside after his bluffing about Modi? He does not get a main stream media coverage what he used to get 10 days ago?
> 
> Once again the golden rule of Election 2014 does his work:
> 
> Do not go against NAMO Else your bad time will start.



You mean NaMo aide Ambani has bought all the news channels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

The_Showstopper said:


>


--@ show
whom you voting and why
who is best person to be pm and why
top 5 areas india to work on today?
can you pelase tell



arp2041 said:


> Oh welcome bhai - u AAPtard???
> 
> Please join the Poster war
> 
> 
> 
> You mean NaMo aide Ambani has bought all the news channels?


--
BJP is not saint too.
its all part of the game
ambani directlyown tv18
indirect god knows 
did u saw not much discusion on gas price /kg basin.
mystry car asscidnet claim be amabini son so high profile case.. reported like ordinary case even les than that


----------



## arp2041

pursuit of happiness said:


> --@ show
> whom you voting and why
> who is best person to be pm and why
> top 5 areas india to work on today?
> can you pelase tell



sorry there is no poster to answer these questions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> sorry there is no poster to answer these questions


arp..where is mr.fsayed... missing his posters



arp2041 said:


> sorry there is no poster to answer these questions


-- 
lets see wait and watch 
what comes in 
a new poster 
or sensible reply..


----------



## AugenBlick

The_Showstopper said:


>


OMG this fan graphic totally changed my mind. Now my reminder days will be spent devoted to AAP. You sir have a convert. 
/s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*PDP ready to work with Modi, if needed: Mehbooba Mufti *



> Srinagar, March 21: Jammu and Kashmir's main opposition party, People's Democratic Party (PDP) chief Mehbooba Mufti on Friday gave strong indications that her party may form an alliance with the NDA, ahead of Lok Sabha elections. "We will work with any government ensuring resolution of Kashmir issue", Mufti said. She asserted that PDP is ready to work with Narendra Modi, if needed, "for the sake of the state". Off late, PDP has been praising BJP and its prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi and BJP unit in J&K has also avoided PDP's criticism. According to HT report, party spokesperson Naeem Akhtar said, "Atal Bihari Vajpayee "proved a statesman when he extended his hand of friendship to Pakistan and people of Kashmir during his tenure."
> 
> However, he added, "We have no alliance with the BJP. For the assembly elections too, we intend to form a government on our own." In February, Mufti said, "We are not among the parties who drop hints. We have said this and are saying now that we will not have any truck with BJP." "So, whether the next government would be of UPA or BJP, we can persuade them for anything related to Jammu and Kashmir without having an alliance. We do not need to join ourselves with any party," the PDP president had said. In past, PDP has worked with NDA and tried to resolve Kashmir issue. "PDP and BJP are propagandist parties fooling the people through misinformation and falsehood", J&K chief minister Omar Abdullah had said. In November last year, Abdullah had said that the PDP and BJP thrive on "wedging apart society".
> 
> PDP ready to work with Modi, if needed: Mehbooba Mufti - News Oneindia



wow... all of a sudden this untouchable is not all that untouchable anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> *PDP ready to work with Modi, if needed: Mehbooba Mufti *
> 
> 
> 
> wow... all of a sudden this untouchable not all that untouchable anymore.



Omar Abdullah is foul mouthing as he knows he has no future. His party is now limited to valley. Jammu was supposed to be Congress bastion but Modi wave has uprooted Congress from here. Now PDP from Kashmir and BJP from Jammu. Where is the place for Abdullah dynasty..?

Boost for BJP in Telangana, Chiranjeevi's brother to support Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Kalmadi fails to get Cong ticket, says he's hurt, hints at joining BJP




Pune:

Click to expand...

*


> After being denied Lok Sabha ticket by the Congress, Commonwealth Games scam accused Suresh Kalmadi said that the party could have given a ticket to his wife. "The CWG matter is still in court. They could give ticket to my wife, all my supporters are hurt," he said.
> 
> Kalmadi also indicated that he might approach the Bharatiya Janata Party for candidature from Pune. "BJP has also not announced its candidate. I will meet my followers and decide."
> 
> *ALSO SEE* Congress snubs Suresh Kalmadi, gives Pune ticket to Vishwajeet Kadam
> 
> Snubbing Kalmadi, the Congress on Wednesday fielded Vishwajeet Kadam from Pune. Kalmadi is the sitting MP from Pune. Rahul Gandhi, who is heading the Congress poll campaign, had objected to Kalmadi's candidacy for Lok Sabha elections in a bid to portray himself as an anti-corruption crusader.
> 
> Kalmadi fails to get Cong ticket, says he's hurt, hints at joining BJP



If BJP takes him, I'll stop supporting this party!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> *Kalmadi fails to get Cong ticket, says he's hurt, hints at joining BJP
> *
> 
> If BJP takes him, I'll stop supporting this party!


Seriously if this happens, BJP will lose a lot of supporters.

But then I just checked the news is on Aaptard channel IBN Live.so I am sure it is another AAPTatds joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Seriously if this happens, BJP will lose a lot of supporters.



True! just for the sake of one Pune seat, BJP can't afford to hurt all those hardcore supporters! certain people are just NO GO, no matter how popular they are in-terms of winnability!


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> True! just for the sake of one Pune seat, BJP can't afford to hurt all those hardcore supporters! certain people are just NO GO, no matter how popular they are in-terms of winnability!


Check the news source. Is this news anywhere else too? Mind it Rajdeep Sardesai is a certified AAPTard and himself has committed a lot of PAAP. This could very well be another deliberate PAAPI act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Check the news source. Is this news anywhere else too? Mind it Rajdeep Sardesai is a certified AAPTard and himself has committed a lot of PAAP. This could very well be another deliberate PAAPI act.



Quite possible that it could be an act of mischief by Rajdeep Sardesai. Not many other mainstream media outlets are reporting this news!


----------



## jbond197

Even Congress news channels are not saying this..

Rebuffed by Congress, Suresh Kalmadi may run for election anyway

Its only on paid AAPTurd Channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Even Congress news channels are not saying this..
> 
> Rebuffed by Congress, Suresh Kalmadi may run for election anyway
> 
> Its only on paid AAPTurd Channels.


could be sensationalism by IBN... they can have full hour show on back of this, try to create confusion & innuendo!


----------



## blood

still remember kejriwal stating they have entered politics to clean up the system and not for power or positions. 

my simple question to him is why is he not contesting elections against suresh kalmadi , yeddyurappa or A.Raja if he is here to fight corruption. 
do not forget the entire inception of the movement '*fight against corruption*' was due to the corruption scandals like 2g & cwg , that actually led to a need for a strong lokpal and today kejriwal choose to ignore all his promises. 

he choose to fight elections against modi who has no corruption charges leveled against him. 
the best answer on why he choose to contest against modi was given by a banarasi babu , he said the only way for a batsmen to become famous in a short time is by sharing dressing room with sachin tendulkar , thats the best way he can get into limelight. 
i think that sums up what kejriwal is and how fake his promises are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Here you go it was indeed another cheap AAPtard trick to fool AAM admis.

Kalmadi himself mentioned he will run either as an Independent or as a BSP candidate.

These AAPtards are getting so desperate these days. Chanda chahiye to khul ke bolo par aisi ...panti to mat Karo.



blood said:


> still remember kejriwal stating they have entered politics to clean up the system and not for power or positions.
> 
> my simple question to him is why is he not contesting elections against suresh kalmadi , yeddyurappa or A.Raja if he is here to fight corruption.
> do not forget the entire inception of the movement '*fight against corruption*' was due to the corruption scandals like 2g & cwg , that actually led to a need for a strong lokpal and today kejriwal choose to ignore all his promises.
> 
> he choose to fight elections against modi who has no corruption charges leveled against him.
> the best answer on why he choose to contest against modi was given by a banarasi babu , he said the only way for a batsmen to become famous in a short time is by sharing dressing room with sachin tendulkar , thats the best way he can get into limelight.
> i think that sums up what kejriwal is and how fake his promises are.


Good point bro!! But corruption was only Delhi election issue and just an eyewash. He needed a new issue to fight much bigger election against a person who has a very clean non-corrupt image. It's all political gimickerry nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

AugenBlick said:


> OMG this fan graphic totally changed my mind. Now my reminder days will be spent devoted to AAP. You sir have a convert.
> /s



Oh good to know that...



arp2041 said:


> bhai no problem with ur affiliations but i think we can do away with posters.



Yaar mazaa nahi aayega, aur log TOI taadna pasand karte hai rather than Hindu. I hope you get that. Anyways I am ok with that if other PDF posters(Pro-BJP) also oblige your wish...


----------



## The_Showstopper

pursuit of happiness said:


> --@ show
> whom you voting and why
> who is best person to be pm and why
> top 5 areas india to work on today?
> can you pelase tell



AAP as I believe they are here to change the system where Politicians instead of representing common man represent their own interests...(More to add but I hope you already got my point)
Ideally any person who is selfless, good decision maker, inclusive, good administrator etc and as of now I believe AK would be a good choice (At least for me)
1. Corruption
2. Development
3. Inclusive growth
4. More effective communication b/w rulers and the ruled
5. Indigenous defense industry

Hope I answered your questions....



$elf said:


> View attachment 21768


----------



## The_Showstopper

Tata funding for AAP to be based on election performance - The Times of India

*Tata funding for AAP to be based on election performance*






The group provides funding to political parties through its Tata Electoral Trust based on their performance in both the outgoing and incoming Parliament.

NEW DELHI: The Tata group will fund new political entrant Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) based only on its performance in the upcoming general elections and not before.

The group provides funding to political parties through its Tata Electoral Trust based on their performance in both the outgoing and incoming Parliament.

"The question is being raised about new political parties. Clearly, they have no representation in the outgoing Parliament but they may have a representation in the incoming Parliament. If they do well in their representation, they will automatically receive funds," Tata Sons Group executive council member and brand custodian Mukund Rajan told PTI.

Asked about funding the AAP for the upcoming Lok Sabha elections starting on April 7, he said: "If they perform well in the election, they will receive cheque after the election. Many of the expenses that parties book don't necessarily get paid before the elections. Many of them will be settling that budget and bills long time afterwards."

Explaining why AAP will be ineligible for funds before the polls, Rajan said: "The trust has no flexibility. The trustees are governed by the provisions of the trust and the trust mandate requires it to distribute all corporate funds that it receives to all political parties on a pro-rata basis.

He said 50% of the funding is on the basis of the performance of the outgoing Parliament and the rest is based on representation in the incoming Parliament.

On whether the new party has approached the Tatas for support, Rajan said: "I am not specifically aware of any reach-out that they have done formally to us but I do know that many people are aware of the existence of the electoral trust because it was a Tata initiative many years back to introduce transparency in electoral funding in India."

Companies have been registering electoral trusts under a new framework that provides tax benefits for funds extended by firms to political outfits.

As the elections draw close, parties do get in touch to understand if they are eligible for funds, Rajan added.

On the amount earmarked for electoral funding, he said: "That is a decision that each of the Tata company boards will take and the trust receives not only from the Tata group but is open to any corporate to contribute."

Tata Global Beverages and Tata Sons today released a 10-point women's manifesto — "Voice of 49%" — highlighting issues that Indian women consider important before the polls.

More than 1.7 million women responded to a campaign and asked politicians to lead by example on issues such as curbing crime against women, more representation of women in Parliament and building 1 crore toilets for women within a year, among others.


----------



## The_Showstopper

AAP sacks two leaders from UP for corruption - Hindustan Times

*AAP sacks two leaders from UP for corruption*

Sending out a strong message to party office bearers, the Aam Aadmi Party on Friday sacked two leaders from Uttar Pradesh for allegedly demanding money in exchange of party tickets.

Addressing a press conference at his Tilak Lane residence, AAP National Convener Arvind Kejriwal announced sacking of Avadh Zone convener Aruna Singh and Hardoi's treasurer Ashok Kumar for demanding money in lieu of giving party tickets for Lok Sabha elections.

"For the last few days we have received complaints that our party workers at the district level have been taking money in return of party ticket. We initially found it to be untrue. "These two demanded money from prospective candidates in exchange of party tickets.

We received complaints, following which we asked for evidence. When the party looked into the evidence, we found the allegations to be true", Kejriwal said.

"However, no kind of financial transaction occurred. Based on the evidence, we decided to sack the two," he said, adding that the party was investigating 3-4 more cases.

A party leader said one Rajesh Kumar from Sitapur had alleged that money was being taken in exchange of tickets, following which a sting was done by a news channel.

"Initially, a news channel reporter brought a voice record (sting) before our notice, it was not clear. So, we asked the TV reporter to get fresh evidence and verified it after which an action was taken against the two." said the leader.

Kejriwal asked the media and also the candidates looking for party tickets to conduct a sting operation if they found anyone demanding money.

"Whosoever does that, conduct a sting. We will verify it and the person will not be in the party for more than 24 hours after that," he said. Kejriwal added that whenever such cases come up, the party looks for the voice and raw footage before arriving at any conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Congress takes a potshot at AAP over Rakhi Birla`s `Rs 7L demand`

AAP nominee alleges Rakhi Birla demanded Rs 7 lakh from him


----------



## AugenBlick

State of Mind for Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Yaar mazaa nahi aayega, aur log TOI taadna pasand karte hai rather than Hindu. I hope you get that. Anyways I am ok with that if other PDF posters(Pro-BJP) also oblige your wish...



what you are bringing in form of FB posters can be made in much better way by expressing your complete view as well as link to support your argument. What many are doing here is just for fun (including me) but what you are doing is making alligations without any supporting proof (just what kejriwal does). That is what the problem i have with u.

Anyways, either you can do what i am saying or carry on with your own stuff, but the problem is that there is a credibility loss in what you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against Narendra Modi from Vadodara: AAP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


Why?? Didn't riots happened in vadaodara(Gujarat) ? What happened to the claim that there is huge corruption in Gujarat?
What happened to his fight against these two issues ??
Or may be he has finally seen the wave which he was claiming to be non-existant and got scared??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

jbond197 said:


> Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against Narendra Modi from Vadodara: AAP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> 
> Why?? Didn't riots happened in vadaodara(Gujarat) ? What happened to the claim that there is huge corruption in Gujarat?
> What happened to his fight against these two issues ??
> Or may be he has finally seen the wave which he was claiming to be non-existant and got scared??



Will he look good losing from two constituencies? If at all he was truly serious about corruption, he should have contested against Sonia or Pappu as well. He's just a convincing Hypocrite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Hilarious take on the congress.......... just too good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Indischer said:


> Will he look good losing from two constituencies? If at all he was truly serious about corruption, he should have contested against Sonia or Pappu as well. He's just a convincing Hypocrite.



Guys why don't you first read the articles you post before passing judgement...

*Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against Narendra Modi from Vadodara: AAP*

Aam Aadmi Party leader Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi from Vadodara.

*"Arvind Kejriwal believes that a candidate should contest from only one seat. He will not contest from Vadodara," AAP's Gujarat convener Sukhdev Patel said here today.
"If Modi had declared earlier that he will contest from Vadodara, then Kejriwal too would have announced that he would fight from Vadodara," Patel told PTI.

"Modi's nomination from Varanasi was finalised first, so Kejriwal can take on him only from Varanasi now," Patel said.*

"Modi is so afraid that he is not sure about his political fate and wants to contest from two seats. It is our party's ideology that voters must not be cheated, he (Modi) wants to waste public money but we are not like him and do not support such politics," Patel said.

"Having seen the huge public response to Kejriwal, especially in Modi's own (assembly) constituency Maninagar in Ahmedabad, Modi chose Vadodara," he claimed, adding, "*We will definitely field a strong candidate against Modi from Vadodara." *



I can also say the same thing about Modi. I have seen Modi ranting about getting rid of Gandhi dynasty since last two years, so why is he not leading from the front and fighting against any of the Gandhi and since he has no issue fighting from two seats then he can very well fight from both Amethi and Rae Bareli and personally "demolish" them.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447055536156979200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

The_Showstopper said:


> Guys why don't you first read the articles you post before passing judgement...
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against Narendra Modi from Vadodara: AAP*
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party leader Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi from Vadodara.
> 
> *"Arvind Kejriwal believes that a candidate should contest from only one seat. He will not contest from Vadodara," AAP's Gujarat convener Sukhdev Patel said here today.
> "If Modi had declared earlier that he will contest from Vadodara, then Kejriwal too would have announced that he would fight from Vadodara," Patel told PTI.
> 
> "Modi's nomination from Varanasi was finalised first, so Kejriwal can take on him only from Varanasi now," Patel said.*
> 
> "Modi is so afraid that he is not sure about his political fate and wants to contest from two seats. It is our party's ideology that voters must not be cheated, he (Modi) wants to waste public money but we are not like him and do not support such politics," Patel said.
> 
> "Having seen the huge public response to Kejriwal, especially in Modi's own (assembly) constituency Maninagar in Ahmedabad, Modi chose Vadodara," he claimed, adding, "*We will definitely field a strong candidate against Modi from Vadodara." *
> 
> 
> 
> I can also say the same thing about Modi. I have seen Modi ranting about getting rid of Gandhi dynasty since last two years, so why is he not leading from the front and fighting against any of the Gandhi and since he has no issue fighting from two seats then he can very well fight from both Amethi and Rae Bareli and personally "demolish" them.



That's a good stand that he has taken. Ideally, it's better that everyone contests from a single constituency.

But my response was half in jest and half in reflection of why he _shouldn't_ take on Modi from both Constituencies. He runs the risk of coming second best in either/both areas.

Modi is a shrewd Politician, and knows that Election rhetoric and poll strategy aren't one and the same. He obviously isn't a guy with a _nothing-to-lose-everything-to-gain_ attitude like Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Guys why don't you first read the articles you post before passing judgement...
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against Narendra Modi from Vadodara: AAP*
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party leader Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi from Vadodara.
> 
> *"Arvind Kejriwal believes that a candidate should contest from only one seat. He will not contest from Vadodara," AAP's Gujarat convener Sukhdev Patel said here today.
> "If Modi had declared earlier that he will contest from Vadodara, then Kejriwal too would have announced that he would fight from Vadodara," Patel told PTI.
> 
> "Modi's nomination from Varanasi was finalised first, so Kejriwal can take on him only from Varanasi now," Patel said.*
> 
> "Modi is so afraid that he is not sure about his political fate and wants to contest from two seats. It is our party's ideology that voters must not be cheated, he (Modi) wants to waste public money but we are not like him and do not support such politics," Patel said.
> 
> "Having seen the huge public response to Kejriwal, especially in Modi's own (assembly) constituency Maninagar in Ahmedabad, Modi chose Vadodara," he claimed, adding, "*We will definitely field a strong candidate against Modi from Vadodara." *
> 
> 
> 
> I can also say the same thing about Modi. I have seen Modi ranting about getting rid of Gandhi dynasty since last two years, so why is he not leading from the front and fighting against any of the Gandhi and since he has no issue fighting from two seats then he can very well fight from both Amethi and Rae Bareli and personally "demolish" them.



Kejriwal is not sure of Varanasi either till now.


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> what you are bringing in form of FB posters can be made in much better way by expressing your complete view as well as link to support your argument. What many are doing here is just for fun (including me) but what you are doing is making alligations without any supporting proof (just what kejriwal does). That is what the problem i have with u.
> 
> Anyways, either you can do what i am saying or carry on with your own stuff, but the problem is that there is a credibility loss in what you do.



Firstly I would want to say that Posters bring attention, so I prefer posting pics since they convey the msg quite quickly. Some of the posters can be supported by proper sources but not all of them. Recently I posted twitter pics of Modi following some trolls from his official handle, now you don't get that printed or shown in news articles unless these trolls post something really outrageous. For example the following tweet of BJP2014







Modi's official handle followed this BJP2014 handle but unfollowed it as soon as it was brought to light that Modi follows this handle. 
Source: FURY OVER GUL’S PIC - Hindustan Times


And take a look at the following pics of twitter trolls who abuse and they are personally followed by Modi















These haven't been noticed by national media, so there are no credible sources to verify them except to take screenshots and post them, yes some can be questionable but not all...



arp2041 said:


> Kejriwal is not sure of Varanasi either till now.



Let's wait and watch...


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Kejriwal is not sure of Varanasi either till now.



And why not use the occasion to stand against Sonia or Pappu too, just to prove that he really isn't aligned to either Party? But he won't, and some have figured out the true reason.


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Firstly I would want to say that Posters bring attention, so I prefer posting pics since they convey the msg quite quickly. Some of the posters can be supported by proper sources but not all of them. Recently I posted twitter pics of Modi following some trolls from his official handle, now you don't get that printed or shown in news articles unless these trolls post something really outrageous. For example the following tweet of BJP2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi's official handle followed this BJP2014 handle but unfollowed it as soon as it was brought to light that Modi follows this handle.
> Source: FURY OVER GUL’S PIC - Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> And take a look at the following pics of twitter trolls who abuse and they are personally followed by Modi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These haven't been noticed by national media, so there are no credible sources to verify them except to take screenshots and post them, yes some can be questionable but not all...



Oh C'mon.........Sorry to say but are you gone full retard in your Modi hatred???

Now you have even problems with Modi follwoing someone on twitter???????????????????????


----------



## The_Showstopper

Indischer said:


> And why not use the occasion to stand against Sonia or Pappu too, just to prove that he really isn't aligned to either Party? But he won't, and some have figured out the true reason.



Conspiracy theories keep floating around, but here is the reason why he is "obsessed" with Modi

Please go through the following excerpts of an article

*Q: Then why are you targeting only Narendra Modi and not the Congress?
A: We are targeting both. (AAP leader) Kumar Vishwas is there in Amethi to defeat Rahul Gandhi.

Q: You think Gujarat model is an illusion. Then what is your take on Bharat Nirman ads?
A: No one believes that … who believes in Bharat Nirman ads? Media has actually made people believe in the Gujarat model.

Q: But isn't this your perception ( about media's role)?
A: No. In public meetings, I ask who all think there is lot of development in Gujarat. Many raise hands. But when I ask who all have been there... (the answer is) no one. Then I ask: "How do you know?" People say "the media told us". It's the media that have been propagating a lie for almost a year. It needs to be exposed.

On the other hand, ask anyone what development has Congress done? I bet if anyone agrees (on development done by the Congress). People don't believe (the Congress-led UPA's Bharat Nirman ads). So why should we raise it? But it is only AAP that has raised most of the issues of Congress' corruption.

Q: But your speeches now mention only Modi and hardly mention any of the Congress' corruption.
A: Because Congress does not exist … Congress is finished.

Q: But then, Congress-ruled states, such as Maharashtra, too have large-scale corruption. For instance the Adarsh scam.
A: During Maharashtra visit, I did say it was a state of scams. In Karnataka, I read out the list of corrupt leaders from both Congress and BJP.*

Source: Congress does not exist, it is finished: Arvind Kejriwal - Hindustan Times



arp2041 said:


> Oh C'mon.........Sorry to say but are you gone full retard in your Modi hatred???
> 
> Now you have even problems with Modi follwoing someone on twitter???????????????????????



LOL What kind of response was that. I justified my reason for posting pics and you react this way. Present a logical answer as to how my response was wrong instead of making vague comments... And yes I have a problem with the person who aspires to be my country's PM and yet follows abusing hateful trolls who are obviously dangerous...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

The_Showstopper said:


> Conspiracy theories keep floating around, but here is the reason why he is "obsessed" with Modi
> 
> Please go through the following excerpts of an article
> 
> *Q: Then why are you targeting only Narendra Modi and not the Congress?
> A: We are targeting both. (AAP leader) Kumar Vishwas is there in Amethi to defeat Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> Q: You think Gujarat model is an illusion. Then what is your take on Bharat Nirman ads?
> A: No one believes that … who believes in Bharat Nirman ads? Media has actually made people believe in the Gujarat model.
> 
> Q: But isn't this your perception ( about media's role)?
> A: No. In public meetings, I ask who all think there is lot of development in Gujarat. Many raise hands. But when I ask who all have been there... (the answer is) no one. Then I ask: "How do you know?" People say "the media told us". It's the media that have been propagating a lie for almost a year. It needs to be exposed.
> 
> On the other hand, ask anyone what development has Congress done? I bet if anyone agrees (on development done by the Congress). People don't believe (the Congress-led UPA's Bharat Nirman ads). So why should we raise it? But it is only AAP that has raised most of the issues of Congress' corruption.
> 
> Q: But your speeches now mention only Modi and hardly mention any of the Congress' corruption.
> A: Because Congress does not exist … Congress is finished.
> 
> Q: But then, Congress-ruled states, such as Maharashtra, too have large-scale corruption. For instance the Adarsh scam.
> A: During Maharashtra visit, I did say it was a state of scams. In Karnataka, I read out the list of corrupt leaders from both Congress and BJP.*



He quotes a couple of anecdotal evidence, which I don't think need to be rehashed again. What of those people who have seen Gujarat and the development there and then believed in the Gujarat model? And the Congress is finished? He should know they aren't. After all, he took their support to form a Government in Delhi. They may fare badly this time, but they aren't going anywhere.

Solving the water problem in a rainfall-deficient, semi-arid State itself is a major achievement, if you ask me. Of course, there are States that have managed to grow better than Gujarat, but not with it's consistency shown over a decade. And there are just as capable Chief Ministers as him. But there is only one seat open for the post of PM, and he's the person chosen from his Party.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Indischer said:


> He quotes a couple of anecdotal evidence, which I don't think need to be rehashed again. What of those people who have seen Gujarat and the development there and then believed in the Gujarat model? And the Congress is finished? He should know they aren't. After all, he took their support to form a Government in Delhi. They may fare badly this time, but they aren't going anywhere.
> 
> Solving the water problem in a rainfall-deficient, semi-arid State itself is a major achievement, if you ask me. Of course, there are States that have managed to grow better than Gujarat, but not with it's consistency shown over a decade. And there are just as capable Chief Ministers as him. But there is only one seat open for the post of PM, and he's the person chosen from his Party.



Kejriwal might have indicated that Congress is no more in competition for 2014 (And not forever).

But water problem seems to be still unsolved at least the following sources indicate so...

In Modi's vibrant Gujarat, 4,000 villages face acute water crisis Politics News Videos-IBNLive
People battling odds to get drinking water in Gujarat - Hindustan Times
Acute water crisis in Saurashtra, Kutch and north Gujarat - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

M.J.Akbar is joining BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AugenBlick

The_Showstopper said:


> Kejriwal might have indicated that Congress is no more in competition for 2014 (And not forever).
> 
> But water problem seems to be still unsolved at least the following sources indicate so...
> 
> In Modi's vibrant Gujarat, 4,000 villages face acute water crisis Politics News Videos-IBNLive
> People battling odds to get drinking water in Gujarat - Hindustan Times
> Acute water crisis in Saurashtra, Kutch and north Gujarat - The Hindu


Hi, Can you , without referring to FB posters ... from your own understanding of AK and AAP, give logical reasons why AK should be made PM?

late edit: Please give your answers highlighting the Pro's of AAP .... saying X & Y is corrupt and communal and we are not is *not sufficient*. The opposite of bad is "not bad", the opposite of bad is not excellent.


----------



## Indischer

The_Showstopper said:


> Kejriwal might have indicated that Congress is no more in competition for 2014 (And not forever).
> 
> But water problem seems to be still unsolved at least the following sources indicate so...
> 
> In Modi's vibrant Gujarat, 4,000 villages face acute water crisis Politics News Videos-IBNLive
> People battling odds to get drinking water in Gujarat - Hindustan Times
> Acute water crisis in Saurashtra, Kutch and north Gujarat - The Hindu



I think this is to be expected, as Gujarat doesn't receive adequate rainfall and the rivers dry up in summers. But a lot of infrastructure is in place to lessen the impact, and if interlinking of rivers takes place, the problem can be rid even better.


----------



## jbond197

Lol and he also said no elected MLA will be fielded for parliamentary election .Now he himself and his favrourite Rakhi Birla ( the one who filed a case against cricket playing kid and the one who asked 7 lakhs for a MP seat) .

Mr. Paltu always comes up with something one day and go back on it the very next day. I don't know how people just blindly believe him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Indischer said:


> I think this is to be expected, as Gujarat doesn't receive adequate rainfall and the rivers dry up in summers. But a lot of infrastructure is in place to lessen the impact, and if interlinking of rivers takes place, the problem can be rid even better.



You should go through the second source I posted previously.... I am posting its content. Please go through it

*But 11 good monsoons from 2001 to 2011 had made people forgot those years of scarcity, driving Gujarat to double digit agriculture growth.

The state government also appeared to have taken the situation lightly when the rain gods were smiling as two major projects -- Sardar Sarovar Dam on Narmada river and Kalpsar project -- conceived to solve drinking water problems of scarcity-prone regions, have not progressed as per schedule. Modi took over as the Gujarat chief minister in 2001.

Seventy-five percent of the canal network of Sardar Sarovar Project still remains to be completed by the state government, which is an impediment in taking water of big dam constructed on Narmada river to the parched lands of state, as per the data presented in the state assembly.

While the Kalpsar project was conceived to build a reservoir with dam in the Gulf of Khambhat to harness flood waters of nine rivers during the time of Keshubhai Patel government in 1998, it is still in the study stage mode even after 14 years of conceptualisation.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

The_Showstopper said:


> You should go through the second source I posted previously.... I am posting its content. Please go through it
> 
> *But 11 good monsoons from 2001 to 2011 had made people forgot those years of scarcity, driving Gujarat to double digit agriculture growth.
> 
> The state government also appeared to have taken the situation lightly when the rain gods were smiling as two major projects -- Sardar Sarovar Dam on Narmada river and Kalpsar project -- conceived to solve drinking water problems of scarcity-prone regions, have not progressed as per schedule. Modi took over as the Gujarat chief minister in 2001.
> 
> Seventy-five percent of the canal network of Sardar Sarovar Project still remains to be completed by the state government, which is an impediment in taking water of big dam constructed on Narmada river to the parched lands of state, as per the data presented in the state assembly.
> 
> While the Kalpsar project was conceived to build a reservoir with dam in the Gulf of Khambhat to harness flood waters of nine rivers during the time of Keshubhai Patel government in 1998, it is still in the study stage mode even after 14 years of conceptualisation.*



I read that. Which is why I said interlinking of rivers is necessary. Without monsoon rains and perennial rivers, how can a comprehensive water scarcity management programme fructify? But Gujarat seems to have ensured that when the water is available, it isn't allowed to go waste, and the farmers use it judiciously to maximize their Agri output.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

The_Showstopper said:


> You should go through the second source I posted previously.... I am posting its content. Please go through it
> 
> *But 11 good monsoons from 2001 to 2011 had made people forgot those years of scarcity, driving Gujarat to double digit agriculture growth.
> 
> The state government also appeared to have taken the situation lightly when the rain gods were smiling as two major projects -- Sardar Sarovar Dam on Narmada river and Kalpsar project -- conceived to solve drinking water problems of scarcity-prone regions, have not progressed as per schedule. Modi took over as the Gujarat chief minister in 2001.
> 
> Seventy-five percent of the canal network of Sardar Sarovar Project still remains to be completed by the state government, which is an impediment in taking water of big dam constructed on Narmada river to the parched lands of state, as per the data presented in the state assembly.
> 
> While the Kalpsar project was conceived to build a reservoir with dam in the Gulf of Khambhat to harness flood waters of nine rivers during the time of Keshubhai Patel government in 1998, it is still in the study stage mode even after 14 years of conceptualisation.*


OMG good monsoons gave Gujarat good agricultural growth just like the rest of country. Now as monsoon isnt optimal there is an adverse effect on the Gujarat Agri-Economy. Blame modi because he can't control the clouds. But I am sure the following was totally not his doing
Gujarat’s decade of agricultural success | Business Line
Edit:
*
Gujarat’s agricultural and allied sector has outshined its peers in the last decade by clocking an average annual growth of 11 per cent, compared to an all-India average of 3 per cent between 2001-02 and 2011-12. The agriculture and allied sector has grown as rapidly as the State’s widely acclaimed manufacturing sector during the last decade, although agriculture’s relative contribution to the State’s output has shrunk.*
That my friend is movement from agriculture to manufacturing, unskilled to skilled labor ... that is progresss.
*
A healthy combination of private and public sector initiatives has ensured stable agricultural growth in the State compared to the previous two decades when agricultural growth was volatile and manufacturing and services flourished due to a strong industrial policy and private initiatives. The State’s agriculture is dominated by non-food crops such as cotton, groundnut, cumin, fennel and tobacco.*
Every one can copy paste and highlight. Use common sense also. If rain fall drops, it will have an adverse effect on farmers , no matter how Corruption free and secular your government is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

The_Showstopper said:


> Guys why don't you first read the articles you post before passing judgement...
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against Narendra Modi from Vadodara: AAP*
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party leader Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi from Vadodara.
> 
> *"Arvind Kejriwal believes that a candidate should contest from only one seat. He will not contest from Vadodara," AAP's Gujarat convener Sukhdev Patel said here today.
> "If Modi had declared earlier that he will contest from Vadodara, then Kejriwal too would have announced that he would fight from Vadodara," Patel told PTI.
> 
> "Modi's nomination from Varanasi was finalised first, so Kejriwal can take on him only from Varanasi now," Patel said.*
> 
> "Modi is so afraid that he is not sure about his political fate and wants to contest from two seats. It is our party's ideology that voters must not be cheated, he (Modi) wants to waste public money but we are not like him and do not support such politics," Patel said.
> 
> "Having seen the huge public response to Kejriwal, especially in Modi's own (assembly) constituency Maninagar in Ahmedabad, Modi chose Vadodara," he claimed, adding, "*We will definitely field a strong candidate against Modi from Vadodara." *
> 
> 
> 
> I can also say the same thing about Modi. I have seen Modi ranting about getting rid of Gandhi dynasty since last two years, so why is he not leading from the front and fighting against any of the Gandhi and since he has no issue fighting from two seats then he can very well fight from both Amethi and Rae Bareli and personally "demolish" them.



The same Kejru also believed in no Lok Sabha ticket for sitting MLA. You are quoting the biggest U turner in Human History. Ab to hansi bhi nahin ati. Anyways if he fights Vadodara he will loose deposit. He knows it and thats the real reason.

In Varanasi he may save his deposit but will be 4 above the Congi candidate (if they field one)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Indischer said:


> I read that. Which is why I said interlinking of rivers is necessary. Without monsoon rains and perennial rivers, how can a comprehensive water scarcity management programme fructify? But Gujarat seems to have ensured that when the water is available, it isn't allowed to go waste, and the farmers use it judiciously to maximize their Agri output.



As you mentioned Gujarat has this problem of water, why has he not built a system where the areas which depend on rain water can also be supplied with water all round the year. Don't the people of India sing praises for his exceptional development? So why was he unable to get rid of this shortcoming since his followers believe that he can turn anything into gold...



AugenBlick said:


> OMG good monsoons gave Gujarat good agricultural growth just like the rest of country. Now as monsoon isnt optimal there is an adverse effect on the Gujarat Agri-Economy. Blame modi because he can't control the clouds. But I am sure the following was totally not his doing
> Gujarat’s decade of agricultural success | Business Line
> Edit:
> *Gujarat’s agricultural and allied sector has outshined its peers in the last decade by clocking an average annual growth of 11 per cent, compared to an all-India average of 3 per cent between 2001-02 and 2011-12. The agriculture and allied sector has grown as rapidly as the State’s widely acclaimed manufacturing sector during the last decade, although agriculture’s relative contribution to the State’s output has shrunk.*
> That my friend is movement from agriculture to manufacturing, unskilled to skilled labor ... that is progresss.
> *A healthy combination of private and public sector initiatives has ensured stable agricultural growth in the State compared to the previous two decades when agricultural growth was volatile and manufacturing and services flourished due to a strong industrial policy and private initiatives. The State’s agriculture is dominated by non-food crops such as cotton, groundnut, cumin, fennel and tobacco.*
> Every one can copy paste and highlight. Use common sense also. If rain fall drops, it will have an adverse effect on farmers , no matter how Corruption free and secular your government is.



So his exceptional governance depends on clouds? Why did he not create a viable system to supply water all round the year knowing very well that certain areas of Gujarat are rain-dependent...


----------



## Indischer

The_Showstopper said:


> As you mentioned Gujarat has this problem of water, why has he not built a system where the areas which depend on rain water can also be supplied with water all round the year. Don't the people of India sing praises for his exceptional development? So why was he unable to get rid of this shortcoming since his followers believe that he can turn anything into gold...



Water supply all year round is possible so long as there is a perennial water source in the vicinity. Is there such a source in Gujarat? Ground water can be a solution, but it's a short term one at best in a drought-prone area.

As CM of Gujarat, does he have the mandate to interlink rivers and thereby bring a perennial source of water to Gujarat? No.

During the same time, has the UPA brought out a plan on helping drought-hit states and areas through River-linking? No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

The_Showstopper said:


> As you mentioned Gujarat has this problem of water, why has he not built a system where the areas which depend on rain water can also be supplied with water all round the year. Don't the people of India sing praises for his exceptional development? So why was he unable to get rid of this shortcoming since his followers believe that he can turn anything into gold...
> 
> 
> 
> So his exceptional governance depends on clouds? Why did he not create a viable system to supply water all round the year knowing very well that certain areas of Gujarat are rain-dependent...



Because
1) A now AAP member led the "Narmada Bachao" to interrupt the optimal linking of rivers.
2) Since Gujarat receives water after it passes other states like MP(like narmada), in case of less rainfall these states use more water before it reaches Gujarat.
*
Stop holding Modi to a standard of superhuman, he cannot create water out of thin air. Today people have two yardsticks, everything modi does is scrutinized beyond what a mortal can do while everyone else's incompetence is made out to be an outcome of circumstance. Worry about your Kejri as he made a mess of delhi and does not even have a shred of work to backup his credentials. The only thing he can do is give subsidies and suck socialist d*cks.
Seriously use some common sense and stop justifying the name AAPtard*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Why I don't trust AAP/Kejriwal?? so much so that I am ready to vote Lalu/Mulayam/CPIM given the choice between the two??

B'coz if someone says I am devil, he obviously is being honest, b'coz otherwise no one would like to call themselves a devil. But if there are some people who say that I am the SAINT, I am the SOLE HONEST SOUL in India, I am Mr. Incorruptible, I am Right & rest are wrong.............These are the sort of people who people of India should be highly SKEPTICAL of esp. in 21st Century where no one is RAM & almost all are RAVAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

btw.. it has been bit quiet on the AAP & Kejriwal's front! Running out money to pay media channels & vandals? 

@arp2041 @Parul @chak de INDIA @GreenFoe


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> btw.. it has been bit quiet on the AAP & Kejriwal's front! Running out money to pay media channels & vandals?
> 
> @arp2041 @Parul @chak de INDIA @GreenFoe



bhai mat yaad dila...........jab bhi atey hai TV pey dimag kharab ho jata hai.............

"hum rajneeti saaf karney aye hai" WTF!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

JanjaWeed said:


> btw.. it has been bit quiet on the AAP & Kejriwal's front! Running out money to pay media channels & vandals?
> 
> @arp2041 @Parul @chak de INDIA @GreenFoe




By attacking media directly AAPTards has killed their one and only source of sustenance. You should have seen response of times now and India TV.

While Rajat Sharma was cool and brought out a systematic expose against AAP, Arnab has gone Ballastic on AAP's ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

anonymus said:


> By attacking media directly AAPTards has killed their one and only source of sustenance. You should have seen response of times now and India TV.
> 
> While Rajat Sharma was cool and brought out a systematic expose against AAP, Arnab has gone Ballastic on AAP's ***.


He has a habit of shooting off with anything at anyone. Raising accusations is not wrong, raising baseless accusations however is completely unethical and not only tarnishes the accuser, it forces the accuse to denote precious time and energy to at the least keep the narrative on track, if not defend himself. That means the discussion has already been degraded , and moves from the "what" of the subject to "please be on subject". Case in point, AK raises the point of Gas pricing, and I concede that suspicions are prima facie valid and deserve an enquiry. He however sets up a "me vs the world" dynamic and the discussion loses its focus from pricing policies and free market access to resources , to "OMG mukesh has bought the country and will earn xxxxx Crores" and shitty fanatics of sab chor hai. 

But I think its poetic justice that the media is experiencing. He is mostly the creation of 24x7 media, and he's come home to **** them up. I suggest you grab popcorn and enjoy the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

AugenBlick said:


> But I think its poetic justice that the media is experiencing. He is mostly the creation of 24x7 media, and he's come home to **** them up. I suggest you grab popcorn and enjoy the show.



There has been a lot of instances of poetic justice against media.

Tarun tejpal is another example. Media campaigned for absurd rape laws and one of their own has become victim of those.


----------



## AugenBlick

anonymus said:


> There has been a lot of instances of poetic justice against media.
> 
> Tarun tejpal is another example. Media campaigned for absurd rape laws and one of their own has become victim of those.


True that.

Congress is getting fucked. They were the pioneers of moral degradation of Indian Politics and almost all the dirty tricks from vote bank politics to voter bribing was mastered by them.Now, in this election at least, they stand at the bottom of the totem pole.
Hypothetically , removing Gandhi's leaves the party without any cohesion. No ideology, no nationalism( not that they cared about this country anyway.) As much as I hate to admit it , they are now the "Pakistan" of Indian politics. If they fail we get media wh*res like AK , crazies like Mayawati, SP , TMC et al. They need to be kept on life support , yet must be held in the ICU.

_What a sadistic **** god is. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Good article by Shahid Siddique.
It’s time to liberate Muslims from their ‘saviours’ - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> Guys why don't you first read the articles you post before passing judgement...
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against Narendra Modi from Vadodara: AAP*
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party leader Arvind Kejriwal will not contest against BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi from Vadodara.
> 
> *"Arvind Kejriwal believes that a candidate should contest from only one seat. He will not contest from Vadodara," AAP's Gujarat convener Sukhdev Patel said here today.
> "If Modi had declared earlier that he will contest from Vadodara, then Kejriwal too would have announced that he would fight from Vadodara," Patel told PTI.
> 
> "Modi's nomination from Varanasi was finalised first, so Kejriwal can take on him only from Varanasi now," Patel said.*
> 
> "Modi is so afraid that he is not sure about his political fate and wants to contest from two seats. It is our party's ideology that voters must not be cheated, he (Modi) wants to waste public money but we are not like him and do not support such politics," Patel said.
> 
> "Having seen the huge public response to Kejriwal, especially in Modi's own (assembly) constituency Maninagar in Ahmedabad, Modi chose Vadodara," he claimed, adding, "*We will definitely field a strong candidate against Modi from Vadodara." *
> 
> 
> 
> I can also say the same thing about Modi. I have seen Modi ranting about getting rid of Gandhi dynasty since last two years, so why is he not leading from the front and fighting against any of the Gandhi and since he has no issue fighting from two seats then he can very well fight from both Amethi and Rae Bareli and personally "demolish" them.




Bhai what I saying is , kejriwal said there is no devlopment in gujrat gujrati people vote for modi only because there is no alternative people are scared of modi in that case if he contest from vadodara there is a better chance of winning then in varanasi . Itna achha alternative he wo k vadodara me modiji ki jamanat bhi japt karva sakta he


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai what I saying is , kejriwal said there is no devlopment in gujrat gujrati people vote for modi only because there is no alternative people are scared of modi in that case if he contest from vadodara there is a better chance of winning then in varanasi . Itna achha alternative he wo k vadodara me modiji ki jamanat bhi japt karva sakta he


AAP has absolutely zero support in Vadodara. Last time Kejriwal was here in 2012, only 35 people gathered in his rally. Here Modi will win by record margin votes. I will say margin will be near about 5 lakhs. I can bet on it.


----------



## Jason bourne

jbond197 said:


> Lol and he also said no elected MLA will be fielded for parliamentary election .Now he himself and his favrourite Rakhi Birla ( the one who filed a case against cricket playing kid and the one who asked 7 lakhs for a MP seat) .
> 
> Mr. Paltu always comes up with something one day and go back on it the very next day. I don't know how people just blindly believe him.




Have u seen his clarrification ? Jab kal khujliwal ne do logo ko party se nilambit kiya tickit k liye pese mangne ke kisi reporter ne pucha what about rakhi bidla he said wo nirdosh he hum ne uski janch karli he . hehehe


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

The_Showstopper said:


> AAP sacks two leaders from UP for corruption - Hindustan Times
> 
> *AAP sacks two leaders from UP for corruption*
> 
> Sending out a strong message to party office bearers, the Aam Aadmi Party on Friday sacked two leaders from Uttar Pradesh for allegedly demanding money in exchange of party tickets.
> 
> Addressing a press conference at his Tilak Lane residence, AAP National Convener Arvind Kejriwal announced sacking of Avadh Zone convener Aruna Singh and Hardoi's treasurer Ashok Kumar for demanding money in lieu of giving party tickets for Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> "For the last few days we have received complaints that our party workers at the district level have been taking money in return of party ticket. We initially found it to be untrue. "These two demanded money from prospective candidates in exchange of party tickets.
> 
> We received complaints, following which we asked for evidence. When the party looked into the evidence, we found the allegations to be true", Kejriwal said.
> 
> "However, no kind of financial transaction occurred. Based on the evidence, we decided to sack the two," he said, adding that the party was investigating 3-4 more cases.
> 
> A party leader said one Rajesh Kumar from Sitapur had alleged that money was being taken in exchange of tickets, following which a sting was done by a news channel.
> 
> "Initially, a news channel reporter brought a voice record (sting) before our notice, it was not clear. So, we asked the TV reporter to get fresh evidence and verified it after which an action was taken against the two." said the leader.
> 
> Kejriwal asked the media and also the candidates looking for party tickets to conduct a sting operation if they found anyone demanding money.
> 
> "Whosoever does that, conduct a sting. We will verify it and the person will not be in the party for more than 24 hours after that," he said. Kejriwal added that whenever such cases come up, the party looks for the voice and raw footage before arriving at any conclusion.




Made scapegoat. Keju protects Rakhi and Somanath bharti. He remove some small guys who had no role to play in ticket distribution.


----------



## Android

Congress led state government in Uttarkhand and Jharkhand are likely to fall soon after Lok Sabha elections.


----------



## HariPrasad

The_Showstopper said:


> In Modi's vibrant Gujarat, 4,000 villages face acute water crisis Politics News Videos-IBNLive
> People battling odds to get drinking water in Gujarat - Hindustan Times
> Acute water crisis in Saurashtra, Kutch and north Gujarat - The Hindu




Great news if true. Only 4000 out of 18000 village faces shortage. 

In gujarat there was an acute shortage of water. people did not marry there daughters in a town of water shortage. Situation has improved a lot. By Narmada canals and Huge pipe lines, water has reached many parts of Gujarat. Gradually more and more area is coming out of water crisis. In many areas where even a pail of water was scare, the empty lakes and ponds are filled with Narmada water. industries are provided with water at commercial rate of Rs 10 per Kilo liter. 






Look into above photograph.

Nal sarovar, One of the biggest water reservoir of Asia used to remain dry for 8 months out of 12. Now it is filled with Narmada water. It is full of water through out the year now. Lots of birds come here from India and abroad. 

Had modi and Keshu bhai not taken these measure of water supply, migration of people would have started from Gujarat because of water crisis.


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> AAP has absolutely zero support in Vadodara. Last time Kejriwal was here in 2012, only 35 people gathered in his rally. Here Modi will win by record margin votes. I will say margin will be near about 5 lakhs. I can bet on it.



Hehe khabar chhe atlej kav chhu vadodara aave to khbr pade 

Where are u rite now in baroda ? Kal hum kuch log namoIIT cell or kuch samwad cell k log milne vale he election stretegy k liye tumhe aana he ?


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> Hehe khabar chhe atlej kav chhu vadodara aave to khbr pade
> 
> Where are u rite now in baroda ? Kal hum kuch log namoIIT cell or kuch samwad cell k log milne vale he election stretegy k liye tumhe aana he ?


I live near Nizampura, new sama road actually. Railway station in Just 3 kms from here. Dude I will leave for Mumbai tomorrow in morning with Karnavati Express. If you are in Vadodara today then tell me where to come.


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai what I saying is , kejriwal said there is no devlopment in gujrat gujrati people vote for modi only because there is no alternative people are scared of modi in that case if he contest from vadodara there is a better chance of winning then in varanasi . Itna achha alternative he wo k vadodara me modiji ki jamanat bhi japt karva sakta he




I watched one program from baroda. People were very angry. They said that let kejri come here. We shall defeat him with record margin. Kejri knows that. That is why he is not eager to come to gujarat. Never mind, same is going to happen to him in Banaras. Modi is not shila. Kejri will test the worse ever defeat for lying about a politician who has make the life of millions batter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> I live near Nizampura, new sama road actually. Railway station in Just 3 kms from here. Dude I will leave for Mumbai tomorrow in morning with Karnavati Express. If you are in Vadodara today then tell me where to come but today only.




No we r meeting in ahemdavad tommorow as of now am in bhavnagar will leave for ahm tommorrow morning at 7 send me yr mbl number in fb  u know where to send ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> I watched one program from baroda. People were very angry. They said that let kejri come here. We shall defeat him with record margin. Kejri knows that. That is why he is not eager to come to gujarat. Never mind, same is going to happen to him in Banaras. Modi is not shila. Kejri will test the worse ever defeat for lying about a politician who has make the life of millions batter.




Yeh u must have watched chai pe politics in india tv its nice show anchors ask common people not supporter of any party in all the city there is only one name cmng namo. Today its farida bad and gaziabad namo all the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

Good to see media is going pro-AAP  

finally kuch aqaal aa rahi hein inhe , har sameyin namo namo lagaye rakhte te


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> No we r meeting in ahemdavad tommorow as of now am in bhavnagar will leave for ahm tommorrow morning at 7 send me yr mbl number in fb  u know where to send ...


Sure dude. All the best for tomorrow though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> No we r meeting in ahemdavad tommorow as of now am in bhavnagar will leave for ahm tommorrow morning at 7 send me yr mbl number in fb  u know where to send ...


Hey I can't recognise you in defence addicts group as you haven't updated your name with handle. I have updated in doc file, message me there.


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Hey I can't recognise you in defence addicts group as you haven't updated your name with handle. I have updated in doc file, message me there.




Hey i am defense addict. Pl let me know how to to update whataever.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> I watched one program from baroda. People were very angry. They said that let kejri come here. We shall defeat him with record margin. Kejri knows that. That is why he is not eager to come to gujarat. Never mind, same is going to happen to him in Banaras. Modi is not shila. Kejri will test the worse ever defeat for lying about a politician who has make the life of millions batter.


Kejriwaalji will kick your nazi fascist butt


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Kejriwaalji will kick your nazi fascist butt



Kejri is a coward. he will not come to Baroda. How ever if he does not take U turn in Varansi (Like he always does), He will get a kick on his *** from Varanasi People.


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> Hey I can't recognise you in defence addicts group as you haven't updated your name with handle. I have updated in doc file, message me there.




What is defence addict ? :0 robinhood send me message on my page imafa on fb...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> Kejriwaalji will kick your nazi fascist butt



Ja ke ICC T20 wale thread pe maze le yar. yaha kya kar raha


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> What is defence addict ? :0 robinhood send me message on my page imafa on fb...


Oye ha yaar. Yaad aaya. Haha wait. Defence addicts is a group buddy where you can find 50+ pdfians(both Indians and pakistanis). Cherokee, KRAIT and LoveIcon are admins.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

chak de INDIA said:


> Ja ke ICC T20 wale thread pe maze le yar. yaha kya kar raha



Boring match, not interested, saari daaru waste karwaadi kal raat ko, they should atleast have put up a fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


> Hey i am defense addict. Pl let me know how to to update whataever.


Um there are two files. One is doc where you can update your name with pdf handle. Do it with PC.


----------



## SMStealth

kaykay said:


> Um there are two files. One is doc where you can update your name with pdf handle. Do it with PC.



Can you give me a link?


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

SMStealth said:


> Can you give me a link?


Facebook


----------



## Roybot

Anymore opinion polls before the election?


----------



## Android

M.J Akbar joins BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Um there are two files. One is doc where you can update your name with pdf handle. Do it with PC.



How???


----------



## JanjaWeed

anonymus said:


> By attacking media directly AAPTards has killed their one and only source of sustenance. You should have seen response of times now and India TV.
> 
> While Rajat Sharma was cool and brought out a systematic expose against AAP, Arnab has gone Ballastic on AAP's ***.


Looks like media channels have unitedly decided to cut AAP's oxygen supply. It won't be easy for them to make any impact outside Delhi without media's help!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like media channels have unitedly decided to cut AAP's oxygen supply. It won't be easy for them to make any impact outside Delhi without media's help!




Kejri will soon become non entity. He has betrayed the people. He has kept mum on congress corruption. He thinks that he will have a political mileage by throwing dust on NAMO but he will fail miserably.


----------



## JanjaWeed

HariPrasad said:


> Kejri will soon become non entity. He has betrayed the people. He has kept mum on congress corruption. He thinks that he will have a political mileage by throwing dust on NAMO but he will fail miserably.


His state election fluke in Delhi has gone to his head.. he suddenly seems to think he can do no wrong & Indians have his back. Oh well.. only a matter of few months, the reality will strike hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

The_Showstopper said:


> As you mentioned Gujarat has this problem of water, why has he not built a system where the areas which depend on rain water can also be supplied with water all round the year. Don't the people of India sing praises for his exceptional development? So why was he unable to get rid of this shortcoming since his followers believe that he can turn anything into gold...
> 
> So his exceptional governance depends on clouds? Why did he not create a viable system to supply water all round the year knowing very well that certain areas of Gujarat are rain-dependent...



You loose again ..... 

Gujarat all set to create world’s largest manmade freshwater reservoir in the sea | Home | www.narendramodi.in

Gujarat has been a water scarce State with 70% of the water resources available in 25% of the geographical area. Saurashtra in particular has been a region with water shortage for agricultural land. Additionally, the water storage capacity in Gujarat is quite lower that the rainwater availability. *To meet these challenges, the idea of storing 10,000 MCM (million cubic metre) additional rainwater by developing a freshwater reservoir in the Gulf of Khambhat came up.





*


*

Nearly 10.54 ha. Land in 39 talukas of 6 districts of Saurashtra region will be provided with irrigation facilities.

The increase in irrigation intensity will be upto 46% as compared to the current increase of 19%.

The travel distance between Bhavnagar and Surat is expected to decrease leading to better connectivity to the faster growing city of Surat.

The land which gets frequently submerged in the periphery of Gulf of Khambhat will be reclaimed.

The development of land with Kalpasar Project will also enhance accessibility to other projects such as Dholera SIR and Delhi- Mumbai Industrial Corridor

The saline ground water will be converted to sweet water leading in improved quality of water for drinking and agricultural purposes.

The pumping of irrigation water will be done with the renewable resource of Wind Energy.

Lastly, with the development of fisheries along the coastline, it is estimated that direct employment to nearly 1,00,000 beneficiaries will be provided.
*
*





The surveys have so far assessed more than 30 aspects of the feasibility of the project such as topography, impact of tide and current on ports, quality check of rivers, impact on mangroves and marine life etc. The feasibility study conducted by National Institute of Ocean Technology, Chennai is likely to be completed by the end of 2013 and the project is therefore expected to commence by 2014.







Search
Kalpasar to break ground in 2013 - The Times of India
Home Page Kalpasar
Kalpasar Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


.....So now are you going back to posting Propaganda Posters ?  
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> His state election fluke in Delhi has gone to his head.. he suddenly seems to think he can do no wrong & Indians have his back. Oh well.. only a matter of few months, the reality will strike hard.




Anna rightly said that he should have made Delhi a model state but he choose to run away instead. He has not only betrayed the people of Delhi but he played with the emotion of people of India. He broke the trust of people. He preferred to remain silent of major corruption issue but rather he made wild allegation on Modi such as I am lucky that I could come back from Gujarat alive etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Is not the MJ Akber the same guy who used to hate BJP/RSS?


----------



## Jason bourne

Shazia Ilmi's brother Aijaz Ilmi joins BJP

Lol lol lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 21881
> 
> 
> Is not the MJ Akber the same guy who used to hate BJP/RSS?
> 
> View attachment 21882
> 
> 
> View attachment 21884
> 
> 
> View attachment 21885




IBN Had projected 38% vote and 41 to 49 seats.

After Modi choose to contest from Banaras, if 2% votes swings in favor of BJP, there will atleast be an increase in 5 seats.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I foresee Muslims to be emerged as a major group supporting BJP in couple of years to come. More and more muslims are attracted towards BJP and RSS.

Congress and shahezada will be doomed.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Jason bourne said:


> Shazia Ilmi's brother Aijaz Ilmi joins BJP
> 
> Lol lol lol



Playing a safe game . . . didi nahi to bhaiya sahi


----------



## Jason bourne

chak de INDIA said:


> Playing a safe game . . . didi nahi to bhaiya sahi




Didi ko ghar me kisi se pat ti nahi he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Tod is called family politics. Behen nahi jeeti to bhai jeetega.


----------



## Jason bourne

Tshering22 said:


> Tod is called family politics. Behen nahi jeeti to bhai jeetega.




Aha after long time  how r u how is wave in your part of the world ?


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> Playing a safe game . . . didi nahi to bhaiya sahi



AAP's Shazia Ilmi targeted by brother - The Times of India


----------



## Roybot

I kinda feel bad for Indian Muslims. Its sad that wearing or not wearing the skull cap is all that it takes to be a pro Muslim or anti Muslim in India. Either the Indian Muslims are emotional fools, or these politicians think that Indian Muslims are emotional fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## fsayed

*‘Modi’s promise to farmers hollow’ | The Indian Express*





Reacting to Chief Minister Narendra Modi’s promises to farmers at an election meeting at Wardha in Maharashtra on Thursday, RTI and farm activist Bharatsinh Jhala said that these were mere “hollow claims’’. Giving figures about farmers’ suicide cases in Gujarat that he claimed to have got through RTI applications, he said that there were* 614 instances of suicide by farmers during 2007-2012.*

*He said that while 489 farmers committed suicide during 2003-2007, another 125 committed suicide during 2008-2012 due to the failure of their crops and their inability to pay debts*. “If Modi was really sensitive to the farmers’ issue, as he claimed at his public meting at Wardha, why did so many farmers commit suicide in his own state?”, Jhala asked. “Farmers’ suicide indicate that Modi is not serious about the issue and he is making only false promises just to win elections,” he pointed out.

*Giving the break-up of figures, he said that the majority of farmers’ suicide in Gujarat took place in Jamnagar district (48), followed by 21 in Junagadh, 13 in Kheda and 12 in Rajkot between 2008 and 2012. “When farmers are committing suicide in Gujarat, Modi is busy in promoting his image to become prime minister,” Jhala said.*

Regarding Modi’s comments on interlinking of rivers, Jhala said that there were several rivers in South Gujarat whose water was wasted as it all fell into the sea. “Had these rivers been interlinked, much of the irrigation problem in south and central Gujarat could have been solved,” said Jhala. “But Modi has done nothing about interlinking rivers in his home state,” he said. “Let Modi begin interlinking rivers from his native state itself if he is really serious about alleviating the conditions of farmers,” he said.

*Modi meets farmers in Yavatmal*

Dabhdi: Narendra Modi Thursday spelt out his vision for agriculture, stressing that he favoured policies that would double per-hectare production with innovative practices at low cost, usher in land reforms and promote use of technology, value-addition with agro-based industries and direct market linkage. He was talking to farmers from across the country at a ‘chai pe charcha’ programme in this hailstorm-affected village of Yavatmal district — one of the 35 most suicide-affected districts in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*SAD(L) to give "unconditional" support to Congress in Punjab - The Economic Times

*


CHANDIGARH: After Manpreet Badal-led Peoples' Party of Punjab, splinter Akali group Shiromani Akali Dal (Longowal) today announced its unconditional support to the Congress in Punjab in the Lok Sabha elections. 

SAD(L) Secretary General Baldev Singh Mann made the announcement in the presence of Punjab Congress President Partap Singh Bajwa, former Punjab Chief Minister Surjeet Singh Barnala, his wife Surjeet Kaur Barnala, who is also the SAD(L) chief and his son Gaganjit Barnala. 

.. 

Read more at:
SAD(L) to give "unconditional" support to Congress in Punjab - The Economic Times


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> *‘Modi’s promise to farmers hollow’ | The Indian Express*
> 
> Giving figures about farmers’ suicide cases in Gujarat that he claimed to have got through RTI applications, he said that there were* 614 instances of suicide by farmers during 2007-2012.*
> 
> *He said that while 489 farmers committed suicide during 2003-2007, another 125 committed suicide during 2008-2012 due to the failure of their crops and their inability to pay debts*. “If Modi was really sensitive to the farmers’ issue, as he claimed at his public meting at Wardha, why did so many farmers commit suicide in his own state?”, Jhala asked. “Farmers’ suicide indicate that Modi is not serious about the issue and he is making only false promises just to win elections,” he pointed out.



What utter nonsense, anyone with a double digit IQ can see that the number of Farm suicides in Gujarat has gone down under the leadership of Mr Modi.

*From 480 in 2003-2007, down to 125 in 2008-2012.* There is no quick fix, there is no magic wand, that Modi will wave and everything will be fine and dandy.

Compare this to the *Congress ruled states of Maharashtra and Andhra Pradesh, where over 25,000 farmers have committed suicide from 2008-2012.* Mind you these states are being ruled by the so called pro poor, pro farmer political party Congress, and is home of the union agriculture minister Sharad Pawar!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


>



20 minutes of bullshyte flowing out of Rahul Nincompoop Gandhi's mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manvantaratruti

fsayed said:


> Regarding Modi’s comments on interlinking of rivers, Jhala said that there were several rivers in South Gujarat whose water was wasted as it all fell into the sea. “Had these rivers been interlinked, much of the irrigation problem in south and central Gujarat could have been solved,” said Jhala. “But Modi has done nothing about interlinking rivers in his home state,” he said. “Let Modi begin interlinking rivers from his native state itself if he is really serious about alleviating the conditions of farmers,” he said.



LOL.... you loose again. 

*WORK ALREADY COMPLETED BY GUJARAT*

*Inter basin transfer of Water From Narmada Main Canal to En-route Rivers*

Controlling flow the water of Narmada available during flood through Narmada main canal to eleven rivers of Gujarat viz. Heran, Orsang, Karad, Mahi, Saidak, Mohar, Watrak, Sabarmati, Khari,Rupen and Banas.
The planning fill about 700 Nos. of small/large village Tanks/Ponds by water of Narmada
*SABARMATI-SARASWATI LINK*

This link off takes from Branch Canal No.1 of Right Bank Main Canal of Dharoi Project to Saraswati River.
*

RIVER LINK WORKS UNDER PROGRESS*

*SUJLAM-SUFLAM SPREADING CHANNEL*

To divert overflowing flood water from Kadana dam to Panchmahals and North Gujarat region.
This water can be diverted by gravity to the scarcity hit Panchmahals, Gandhinagar, Sabarkantha, Mehsana and parts of Banaskantha districts.
Proposed Sujlam-Suflam Spreading Channel – 332 Km. From Kadana dam to Sabarmati river – 158 km. From Sabarmati to Banas river : 174 km.
This recharge canal will help in recharging 21 rivers which includes Khari, Watrak, Meshwo, Mazam, Rupen, Pushpavati, Saraswati and Banas River.
Benefit to 7 Districts, 14 Taluka and 508 villages.
70,000 Ha. to be benefitted.
*Harnav – Guhai Link*

It connects Harnav river with Guhai river having length of 1680 meter and canal capacity is 5.66 cumecs (200 cusecs).
 
*Kadana – Bhadar Link*

*Ukai – Purna Link*

*Interlinking of coastal rivers by spreading channel*

Ambitious plan to interconnect rivers through spreading channels to prevent salinity ingress along the coastal belt of the Saurashtra.
Total length of spreading channel is 360 Km.
Rain water stored in the channel will recharge the aquifers of ground water and surrounding area.
Prevent ingress of salinity.
Lift irrigation from spreading channel.
*

PROPOSED RIVER LINK CANALS*

*DAMANGANGA – SABARMATI - CHORWAD LINK*

Diverts surplus water of Damanganga, Par, Tapi and other enroute basin which is already flowing wastefully into the sea.
Useful for protective irrigation and to provide drinking water to the drought prone region of Saurashtra.
Diverts flood water by gravity up to Sabarmati Basin.
*OTHER PROPOSED LINKS*

UKAI – GORDHA LINK CANAL
DEV – SUKHI LINK CANAL
*

FINALLY Link canals related to Gujarat State, proposed by National Water Development Agency of Central Government*

*Himalayan Link (Sarda – Yamuna – Sabarmati Link)*

The NWDA has proposed the planning of nearly 1835 km. long Sarda – Yamuna – Rajasthan – Sabarmati Link canal to provide surplus water of Himalayan rivers to Gujarat. The preparation of feasibility reports of these links are under progress.
This link will provide irrigation to 2 lac Ha. Area of Gujarat with the 1.32 Million Acre Feet of Water.
*Peninsular Link Canal ( Par – Tapi – Narmada)*

The Par – Tapi – Narmada Link, beneficial to Gujarat and the Damanganga – Pinjal Link, beneficial to Maharashtra are considered in the planning of Peninsular Link canals.
402 km. long Par – Tapi – Narmada Link will divert annual 1350 Million cubic metres of surplus water in the command area of Narmada Project.
Damanganga – Pinjal Link will divert annual 577 Million cubic metres of surplus water to Mumbai City of Maharashtra for drinking purpose.
In the planning of Par – Tapi – Narmada Link Canal, total seven reservoirs are proposed in the catchment area of Par, Auranga, Ambica and Purna river basins.
In the planning of Damanganga – Pinjal Link, total two reservoirs are proposed in the catchment area of Damanganga river basin.
The feasibility reports of both these links have been completed by NWDA and preparation of DPR are under progress.
*Intra-State Link Canal (Damanganga –Sabarmati – Chorwad)*

The planning of Damanganga – Sabarmati – Chorwad link canal has been accepted by the NWDA of Central Government, as an Intra-State Link Canal, beneficial to Gujarat State.
The pre feasibility report is completed by National Water Development Agency (NWDA).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Roybot said:


> What utter nonsense, anyone with a double digit IQ can see that the number of Farm suicides in Gujarat has gone down under the leadership of Mr Modi.
> 
> *From 480 in 2003-2007, down to 125 in 2008-2012.* There is no quick fix, there is no magic wand, that Modi will wave and everything will be fine and dandy.
> 
> Compare this to the *Congress ruled states of Maharashtra and Andhra Pradesh, where over 25,000 farmers have committed suicide from 2008-2012.* Mind you these states are being ruled by the so called pro poor pro farmer political party Congress, and is home of the union agriculture minister Sharad Pawar!


Simply there is no comparision. But then he has nothing to say against it. Congress is worst. As simple as that.


----------



## Jason bourne

Paresh raval to contest from ahemdabad (east) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*Political Capital- Not Against Globalisation, Foreign Invst: RSS*


----------



## fsayed

Where is the Clean Chit for Modi in the 2002 Gujarat violence? Would Arun Jaitley, the lawyer, debate? : Truth Of Gujarat



You are here: Home ∼ Where is the Clean Chit for Modi in the 2002 Gujarat violence? Would Arun Jaitley, the lawyer, debate?
*Where is the Clean Chit for Modi in the 2002 Gujarat violence? Would Arun Jaitley, the lawyer, debate?*
Mukul Sinha March 22, 2014 | Leave a response

107 
SHARES



Certain sections of Media keep waving the clean-chit. Would they explain under which law has Modi been exonerated?
Ever since the SIT filed a closure report in relation to the Zakia Jafri’s complaint and the local Magistrate in Ahmedabad accepted the same, Modi bhakts and some sections of media have gone on a deafening chorus that Modi has been given a clean chit by the Court. To briefly recall, in connection with Zakia Jafri’s complaint, Supreme Court had directed SIT to file it’s report before the Magistrate under section 173(8) of Criminal Procedure Code (CrPC). The Magistrate was directed to decide whether or not to accept SIT’s closure report. *The Magistrate after hearing both parties had opined that the evidence collected by SIT did not make out a criminal case against Modi in connection with the Gulberg case.* That order has been challenged by Zakia Jafri before the High Court of Gujarat and the hearing is fixed on 11th April, 2014. Therefore the opinion of the Magistrate which is restricted only to the violence in the Gulberg case is presently under challenge.

Firstly let us ask a simple question to those who have raised the crescendo of “Clean-Chit”. What is the meaning of a clean-chit in criminal law? *The lexicons do not define it. No such word is defined or used in criminal law.* In common parlance, it would mean the exoneration from the charges or allegations. Can Mr Jaitley point out which of the order or report in the three proceedings mentioned herein above, namely the one before the SIT, before the Supreme Court and before the local Magistrate, would amount to a clean-chit? *The Supreme Court had not accepted the SIT report* and had merely sent the SIT report to the Magistrate for his consideration. The SIT report in the Zakia case was the opinion of the Investigating officer to the effect there wasn’t sufficient evidence to send Mr Modi to trial. The acceptance of this opinion by the Magistrate neither leads to a conclusion that the accused has been exonerated nor does it create any bar for a fresh investigation.

In a case between Mehiboobsab VS Upalokyukte decided by the Karnataka High Court (reported in ILR 2002 KAR page 2535 dated 18th April, 2002), the Court while dealing with a similar question observed as under:

20)…If the Investigating Officer is of the opinion that there is a case to place the accused on trial, it results in filing of charge-sheet.* If the Investigating Officer is of the opinion that there is no case to place the accused on trial, it results in submission of a ‘B’ Report.* Submission of ‘B’ Report, when accepted by the Criminal Court, ends in closure/filing of the proceedings.*Therefore, filing of ‘B’ Report is only an expression of the opinion of the Investigating Officer* that there is no material to place the accused under criminal trial; and when a Criminal Court accepts the ‘B’ Report and orders filing of the proceedings, it neither enquires into any charge, *nor records a finding that the accused is not guilty*. In fact, when there is no charge, *the question of exoneration from such charge does not arise*…

To reiterate, the above judgement states that the acceptance of a closure report by the Magistrate, as in case of Zakia Jafri’s case,


Neither means that the accused, eg. Narendra Modi, is not guilty
Nor is the accused, eg. Narendra Modi, exonerated from the charge
Thus, the law clearly states that even the acceptance of a closure report (same as B-report) by the Magistrate does not exonerate or prove the innocence of the accused. In criminal law, only after a person has faced the trial and the Court had the occasion to consider all evidence appearing against the accused and thereafter acquitted on merit, the person is proven to be innocent of exonerated. In fact, in case of a closure report, the statements based on which the investigating officer forms an opinion are not even considered as ‘evidence’ in the eye of law. Therefore there is no question of Mr Narendra Modi being innocent or exonerated merely because the closure report of SIT has been accepted by the magistrate, especially, when the order of the Magistrate is under challenge before the High Court.

Besides the Zakia Jafri case, there is another application filed against Narendra Modi and four others before the SIT in connection with the Naroda Patiya case and *SIT’s report is still awaited after 5 years.* This is the same case where Maya Kodnani, one of Modi’s ministers, has been proven guilty and is serving a life term in Ahmedabad’s Sabarmati Jail.

Thus, when the law doesn’t give Mr Narendra Modi a clean chit, why is Mr Jaitley and the media creating a delusion of clean chit?
--Read More At:Where is the Clean Chit for Modi in the 2002 Gujarat violence? Would Arun Jaitley, the lawyer, debate? : Truth Of Gujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

Roybot said:


> I kinda feel bad for Indian Muslims. Its sad that wearing or not wearing the skull cap is all that it takes to be a pro Muslim or anti Muslim in India. Either the Indian Muslims are emotional fools, or these politicians think that Indian Muslims are emotional fools.


is that a lame excuse for defending modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

$elf said:


> is that a lame excuse for defending modi?



No idea what you on about, you have to be more specific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Meanwhile a certain group in BJP is doing everything to derail the party campaign. Sushma Swaraj and Jaswant Singh are acting again. I dont understand why is Sushma Swaraj acting up these days..? Going against Party and issuing statements will only cose her politically.. Some back room deal with Sonia jee..?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha




----------



## jiki

watching news in diff channel believe it or not, today after nautanki of jaswant sing 80% media now busy in narendra modi bashing and its very conspicuous from ajj tak and ndtv .. i m now convinced dat to prevent modi from becoming PM now der is an extra group

paidmedia+all regional party+AAPtards+Congress+ and now BJP old brigade Gr8ly dishearten by this kind of circumstances 
Now only god can save this country .

Thankgod i m moving out of india after casting my vote for modiji in april and to remain a proud follower of sangha ideology till end of the life


kurup
jha
Jason bourne
Roybot
GreenFoe
Android
HariPrasad
JanjaWeed
Nair saab
kbd-raaf

what ur take on this my frnds: nautanki of the so called old brigade of bjp.
i m really start hating them now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

jiki said:


> watching news in diff channel believe it or not, today after nautanki of jaswant sing 80% media now busy in narendra modi bashing and its very conspicuous from ajj tak and ndtv .. i m now convinced dat to prevent modi from becoming PM now der is an extra group
> 
> paidmedia+all regional party+AAPtards+Congress+ and now BJP old brigade Gr8ly dishearten by this kind of circumstances
> Now only god can save this country .
> 
> Thankgod i m moving out of india after casting my vote for modiji in april and to remain a proud follower of sangha ideology till end of the life, all the best my dumb indian friend


I left because I saw this shit storm coming. I feel very sad I won't be able to vote. I guess India will get what it deserves , we will get what we deserve.


----------



## kbd-raaf

jiki said:


> watching news in diff channel believe it or not, today after nautanki of jaswant sing 80% media now busy in narendra modi bashing and its very conspicuous from ajj tak and ndtv .. i m now convinced dat to prevent modi from becoming PM now der is an extra group
> 
> paidmedia+all regional party+AAPtards+Congress+ and now BJP old brigade Gr8ly dishearten by this kind of circumstances
> Now only god can save this country .
> 
> Thankgod i m moving out of india after casting my vote for modiji in april and to remain a proud follower of sangha ideology till end of the life, all the best my dumb indian friend



All this opposition is because everybody and their dog knows Modi's ascension into the PM role will ensure a paradigm shift in Indian politics. Away from leftist socialism to a more Chinese style, capitalist system with enough democracy to keep it interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Meanwhile a certain group in BJP is doing everything to derail the party campaign. Sushma Swaraj and Jaswant Singh are acting again. I dont understand why is Sushma Swaraj acting up these days..? Going against Party and issuing statements will only cose her politically.. Some back room deal with Sonia jee..?



The 160 club, they want to go out with a Bang !


----------



## GreenFoe

*ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  19m
Nagma, pushed away Congress MLA Gajraj Sharma, after he misbehaved with her during a public meet in Hapur pic.twitter.com/AccE4JZWnr


 





 * Expand * 
 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite* 





*ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  20m
Congress MLA Gajraj Sharma misbehaves with Nagma during a public meeting in Hapur (UP) pic.twitter.com/7b67wEigg5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

GreenFoe said:


> *ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  19m
> Nagma, pushed away Congress MLA Gajraj Sharma, after he misbehaved with her during a public meet in Hapur pic.twitter.com/AccE4JZWnr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Expand *
> *Reply*
> *Retweet*
> *Favorite*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANI* ‏@*ANI_news*  20m
> Congress MLA Gajraj Sharma misbehaves with Nagma during a public meeting in Hapur (UP) pic.twitter.com/7b67wEigg5



 .... welcome to the congress .... ...... Where is their Senior Leader ND Tiwari ? 



fsayed said:


> ................To reiterate, the above judgement states that the acceptance of a closure report by the Magistrate, as in case of Zakia Jafri’s case,
> 
> 
> Neither means that the accused, eg. Narendra Modi, is not guilty
> Nor is the accused, eg. Narendra Modi, exonerated from the charge



1. Nor does it it mean the accused, i.e. Narendra Modi, is guilty
2. Nor is the charges against accused i.e. Narendra Modi, proved. 

In short, he continues to be INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY. 

I do not think we need Arun Jaitly to figure out something so simple

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Advani camp is going berserk.. I respect Advani but these days he and his camp is acting more like enemies and i believe after Namo becomes PM they will act like opposition with in BJP. I am sad to say but I strongly feel that Advani needs to be defeated in Gandhinagar as that will silent many.

Also I don't understand why Barmer seat was not given to Jaswant Singh? Why is BJP giving birth of new controversies? Similar in fights before assembly elections hurted BJP in Delhi and seems they haven't learned anything from the episode.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jbond197 said:


> Advani camp is going berserk.. I respect Advani but these days he and his camp is acting more like enemies and i believe after Namo becomes PM they will act like opposition with in BJP. I am sad to say but I strongly feel that Advani needs to be defeated in Gandhinagar that will silent many. Also I don't understand why Barmer seat was not given to Jaswant Singh?



Vasundare Raje is the head of Rajasthan and she did not want Jaswant there. I am sure she had good reasons. 

His son is already an MLA there, He could have always chose the Rajya Sabha route, but the bastard is creating a scene probably to blackmail the BJP to get a Cabinet position for his son.


----------



## Indian-Lion

HI FRNDZ!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Indian-Lion said:


> HI FRNDZ!


Welcome back Bhai Zakir!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

jbond197 said:


> Welcome back Bhai Zakir!!


Hi MODHI LOVER


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indian-Lion said:


> Hi MODHI LOVER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

HariPrasad said:


> Made scapegoat. Keju protects Rakhi and Somanath bharti. He remove some small guys who had no role to play in ticket distribution.



Proof please which obviously should be a credible....


----------



## The_Showstopper

HariPrasad said:


> Great news if true. Only 4000 out of 18000 village faces shortage.
> 
> In gujarat there was an acute shortage of water. people did not marry there daughters in a town of water shortage. Situation has improved a lot. By Narmada canals and Huge pipe lines, water has reached many parts of Gujarat. Gradually more and more area is coming out of water crisis. In many areas where even a pail of water was scare, the empty lakes and ponds are filled with Narmada water. industries are provided with water at commercial rate of Rs 10 per Kilo liter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into above photograph.
> 
> Nal sarovar, One of the biggest water reservoir of Asia used to remain dry for 8 months out of 12. Now it is filled with Narmada water. It is full of water through out the year now. Lots of birds come here from India and abroad.
> 
> Had modi and Keshu bhai not taken these measure of water supply, migration of people would have started from Gujarat because of water crisis.



So 25% of the villages have water shortage and you say its great news. What has Modi done for last 13 years? And let me tell you that Gujarat has received good rainfall last decade. Kalpsar project was conceived to build a reservoir with dam in the Gulf of Khambhat to harness flood waters of nine rivers during the time of Keshubhai Patel government in 1998, it is still in the study stage mode even after 14 years of conceptualisation. Other projects haven't been running as per schedule. And please go through the following articles.

Narmada canal work moving at snail’s pace - The Times of India
‘Narmada water not reaching farmers for want of minor canals’ | The Indian Express
Narmada drowning Nalsarovar, keeping birds away - The Times of India


----------



## The_Showstopper

Manvantaratruti said:


> You loose again .....
> 
> Gujarat all set to create world’s largest manmade freshwater reservoir in the sea | Home | www.narendramodi.in
> 
> Gujarat has been a water scarce State with 70% of the water resources available in 25% of the geographical area. Saurashtra in particular has been a region with water shortage for agricultural land. Additionally, the water storage capacity in Gujarat is quite lower that the rainwater availability. *To meet these challenges, the idea of storing 10,000 MCM (million cubic metre) additional rainwater by developing a freshwater reservoir in the Gulf of Khambhat came up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Nearly 10.54 ha. Land in 39 talukas of 6 districts of Saurashtra region will be provided with irrigation facilities.
> 
> The increase in irrigation intensity will be upto 46% as compared to the current increase of 19%.
> 
> The travel distance between Bhavnagar and Surat is expected to decrease leading to better connectivity to the faster growing city of Surat.
> 
> The land which gets frequently submerged in the periphery of Gulf of Khambhat will be reclaimed.
> 
> The development of land with Kalpasar Project will also enhance accessibility to other projects such as Dholera SIR and Delhi- Mumbai Industrial Corridor
> 
> The saline ground water will be converted to sweet water leading in improved quality of water for drinking and agricultural purposes.
> 
> The pumping of irrigation water will be done with the renewable resource of Wind Energy.
> 
> Lastly, with the development of fisheries along the coastline, it is estimated that direct employment to nearly 1,00,000 beneficiaries will be provided.
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The surveys have so far assessed more than 30 aspects of the feasibility of the project such as topography, impact of tide and current on ports, quality check of rivers, impact on mangroves and marine life etc. The feasibility study conducted by National Institute of Ocean Technology, Chennai is likely to be completed by the end of 2013 and the project is therefore expected to commence by 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search
> Kalpasar to break ground in 2013 - The Times of India
> Home Page Kalpasar
> Kalpasar Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> .....So now are you going back to posting Propaganda Posters ?  *



narendramodi.in  Any better source? Anyways this is for you....

The state government's rs 25,000-crore dream project, kalpasar, which proposes to provide water, power and road connectivity, appears to be too good to be true. the project, which plans to convert the gulf of khambhat into a fresh water lake, *could have started latest by 2005,* now seems to be a mirage. *experts feel, the government's present stance and the operating skills of bureaucracy would allow the project to kick-start only around 2011, or even later.*

Source: Govt apathy may delay Kalpasar project - The Times of India

Kalpasar project further delayed for a year - Indian Express

*A headline of one of the old newspaper archives :
*
*Narendra Modi aims to complete Kalpasar project in record time. *

Source: Narendra Modi aims to complete Kalpasar project in record time : STATES - India Today (Date: November 8, 2004)

Now take a chill pill...


----------



## SR-91

kbd-raaf said:


> All this opposition is because everybody and their dog knows Modi's ascension into the PM role will ensure a paradigm shift in Indian politics. Away from leftist socialism to a more Chinese style, capitalist system with enough democracy to keep it interesting.




It may not be such a bad thing...This is what India needs


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai what I saying is , kejriwal said there is no devlopment in gujrat gujrati people vote for modi only because there is no alternative people are scared of modi in that case if he contest from vadodara there is a better chance of winning then in varanasi . Itna achha alternative he wo k vadodara me modiji ki jamanat bhi japt karva sakta he



You have the answer in my previous post itself....



AugenBlick said:


> Because
> 1) A now AAP member led the "Narmada Bachao" to interrupt the optimal linking of rivers.
> 2) Since Gujarat receives water after it passes other states like MP(like narmada), in case of less rainfall these states use more water before it reaches Gujarat.
> *Stop holding Modi to a standard of superhuman, he cannot create water out of thin air. Today people have two yardsticks, everything modi does is scrutinized beyond what a mortal can do while everyone else's incompetence is made out to be an outcome of circumstance. Worry about your Kejri as he made a mess of delhi and does not even have a shred of work to backup his credentials. The only thing he can do is give subsidies and suck socialist d*cks.
> Seriously use some common sense and stop justifying the name AAPtard*



LOL Isn't that what is portrayed by his bhakts to illiterates and ignorants... Hence I would advise you to stop being a ignorant Feku bhakt...


----------



## kaykay

The_Showstopper said:


> narendramodi.in  Any better source? Anyways this is for you....
> 
> The state government's rs 25,000-crore dream project, kalpasar, which proposes to provide water, power and road connectivity, appears to be too good to be true. the project, which plans to convert the gulf of khambhat into a fresh water lake, *could have started latest by 2005,* now seems to be a mirage. *experts feel, the government's present stance and the operating skills of bureaucracy would allow the project to kick-start only around 2011, or even later.*
> 
> Source: Govt apathy may delay Kalpasar project - The Times of India
> 
> Kalpasar project further delayed for a year - Indian Express
> 
> *A headline of one of the old newspaper archives :
> *
> *Narendra Modi aims to complete Kalpasar project in record time. *
> 
> Source: Narendra Modi aims to complete Kalpasar project in record time : STATES - India Today (Date: November 8, 2004)
> 
> Now take a chill pill...


I recently met an environment ministry officer based in Bhavnagar who had done survey for this project. He said that Its central govt which is intentionally delaying to clear this project even after Gujarat govt has agreed to their conditions regarding environment long back.



kbd-raaf said:


>


Hahahaha Isko bolte hai chappal bhiga ke maarna. Haha


----------



## AugenBlick

The_Showstopper said:


> You have the answer in my previous post itself....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Isn't that what is portrayed by his bhakts to illiterates and ignorants... Hence I would advise you to stop being a ignorant Feku bhakt...


Whats the matter ... run out of facts? 
Tell me where any "feku bhakt" said he created water from nothing

Forget it 
Just tell me how Arvind Kejriwal will solve the issue if he is made Gujarat CM. Remember he cannot legislate water into creation like he did with electricity.
Give a solution instead of a problem. Stop being an AAPtard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

The_Showstopper said:


> narendramodi.in  Any better source? Anyways this is for you....
> 
> The state government's rs 25,000-crore dream project, kalpasar, which proposes to provide water, power and road connectivity, appears to be too good to be true. the project, which plans to convert the gulf of khambhat into a fresh water lake, *could have started latest by 2005,* now seems to be a mirage. *experts feel, the government's present stance and the operating skills of bureaucracy would allow the project to kick-start only around 2011, or even later.*
> 
> Source: Govt apathy may delay Kalpasar project - The Times of India
> 
> Kalpasar project further delayed for a year - Indian Express
> 
> *A headline of one of the old newspaper archives :
> *
> *Narendra Modi aims to complete Kalpasar project in record time. *
> 
> Source: Narendra Modi aims to complete Kalpasar project in record time : STATES - India Today (Date: November 8, 2004)
> 
> Now take a chill pill...



LOL.....

I knew a hater like you would object to Narendra Modi's website even if it speaks the truth so that is why I have posted multiple links you dumbass. If only you have bothered to read them ........ but then again you did read them and you know the project is a reality  .....so reality your hysterical laughter is only to cover your shame and willful ignorance. 

The reality is that the Center via the Environmental ministry has purposely delayed the project. However Modi has worked around this problem by getting the project feasibility approved by National Institute of Ocean Technology so that even the PM cannot prevent this work. 

Now suck on that. 

The reality is that your question of why does not Modi do more is answered. He is done much more than you can even imagine. You are just too much of a hater to either see it or Admit it when you see it.


----------



## Jason bourne

jiki said:


> watching news in diff channel believe it or not, today after nautanki of jaswant sing 80% media now busy in narendra modi bashing and its very conspicuous from ajj tak and ndtv .. i m now convinced dat to prevent modi from becoming PM now der is an extra group
> 
> paidmedia+all regional party+AAPtards+Congress+ and now BJP old brigade Gr8ly dishearten by this kind of circumstances
> Now only god can save this country .
> 
> Thankgod i m moving out of india after casting my vote for modiji in april and to remain a proud follower of sangha ideology till end of the life
> 
> 
> kurup
> jha
> Jason bourne
> Roybot
> GreenFoe
> Android
> HariPrasad
> JanjaWeed
> Nair saab
> kbd-raaf
> 
> what ur take on this my frnds: nautanki of the so called old brigade of bjp.
> i m really start hating them now.




Dont worry bhai trust modi he thrives on this kind of situation. I remember a time in gujrat election where I was thinking that only I am with modi and everyone is against. Congress,media,vhp,bjp veterans,swaminrayan samprday and many otheres are against modi it looks ompossible for him to win but he won convincingly  I have full faith in both namo and Amitshah ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

BJP seriously should put a little break on their recruitment drive


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Android said:


> BJP seriously should put a little break on their recruitment drive



LOL....why ? There is NO difference between BJP MP or Congress MP. The ONLY difference is Leadership, Pappu v/s Modi. 

No one is under the illusion that BJP MP's are saints. (well actually some of them are  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Modi's close friend and Bollywood actor Paresh Rawal has been give BJP LS ticket from Ahmedabad East constituency instead of Advani loyalist and 5 time MP Harin Pathak


----------



## walwal

Author-Journalist M J Akbar joins Bharatiya Janata Party | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Retired IAS officer got Congress ticket yesterday, joins BJP today » The Indian Republic

"In a major jolt to the Congress party, Dr. Bhagirath Prasad, a retired IAS officer, who had been declared the candidate of their party from Bhind constituency in Madhya Pradesh on Saturday joined the BJP today. "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Dejected by the way BJP is heading into General Elections!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Tamil Nadu’s NDA jigsaw | The Indian Express | Page 99

Too many outsiders given prominence over committed workers. BJP's biggest enemy is BJP itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

Parul said:


> Dejected by the way BJP is heading into General Elections!



ohh com on it is not the time only for principle and ideology, winability is the most imp factor now, already 10yrs in opposition another 5 yrs will surly wash away the national poster of BJP and it cannot remain in a 170-180 group, it have to expand it horizon if the nation want a staunch and stable government.

look vajpayee era was different and now the time and situation is also different , with economic uprising is the most paramount thing a government can not take firm step on reforms if its large share is capitulated by alliance partners.

if congress can win more than 200 seats by any means like sam, dam , dand vhed why cant BJP it canot afford a miss to national government becoz of its ideology only and moreover mps from every party are the same they are not saints be it khangress, sp , bsp or even AAP and they hold a very little space in policy making. So its time to change the PM not the mps..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Parul said:


> Dejected by the way BJP is heading into General Elections!



Sad and true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

jiki said:


> ohh com on it is not the time only for principle and ideology, winability is the most imp factor now, already 10yrs in opposition another 5 yrs will surly wash away the national poster of BJP and it cannot remain in a 170-180 group, it have to expand it horizon if the nation want a staunch and stable government.
> 
> look vajpayee era was different and now the time and situation is also different , with economic uprising is the most paramount thing a government can not take firm step on reforms if its large share is capitulated by alliance partners.
> 
> if congress can win more than 200 seats by any means like sam, dam , dand vhed why cant BJP it canot afford a miss to national government becoz of its ideology only and moreover mps from every party are the same they are not saints be it khangress, sp , bsp or even AAP and they hold a very little space in policy making.* So its time to change the PM not the mps*..



The way things are going in BJP, Modi may not become PM after this year's General Elections. Even if Congress lead UPA comes to Power, the PM is going to change! 

@arp2041 Remember you told me; there can be possibility that BJP may get less # of seats and at the end of the day to form Government, Modi would be replaced by some other leader. The way this infighting is going; it may come true! 

It is rightly said about BJP - BJP ko jeet kay mooh se harne ki aadat hai!


----------



## Indian-King

so whoever came with the ------------ that muslims likes modhi and bla bla bla
today we muslims spit on his face
4 IM were about to bomb the shyt out modhi when was about to reach varanasi

*respect minorities or the 800 year of ruling will come back, or we might carve out another pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

BJP records maximum recruitment figures for FY 13-14, beats even Infosys, TCS | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

Parul said:


> The way things are going in BJP, Modi may not become PM after this year's General Elections. Even if Congress lead UPA comes to Power, the PM is going to change!
> 
> @arp2041 Remember you told me; there can be possibility that BJP may get less # of seats and at the end of the day to form Government, Modi would be replaced by some other leader. The way this infighting is going; it may come true!
> 
> It is rightly said about BJP - BJP ko jeet kay mooh se harne ki aadat hai!



infighting is der everywhere in every constituency in every state in every party, politics itself a synonyms of infighting so no party can remain untouched from it, this is only a media hype to make their congressi masters happy. BJP present crisis is only due to the more than enough no of aspirants and same no of unreal assurance, which i think from my side was a mistake but i believe that it wont effect the result. 

In my native which is a BJD stong hold there are 4 groups inside BJD who were fighing each other for a mp and a mla tickect bcoz of dat both the mp and mla is now going to BJP. Is media going over there to cover it and making it breaking news, NO.

BTW if i m not wrong the infighting u r talking abt is may on some 6-8 seats only major 3-4 in UP and bihar and i believe it can be sorted out before elections.More over a candidate, who was hoping a win with a 10000 margin can now it be only 4000, thats the only difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Indian-King said:


> so whoever came with the bullshyte that muslims likes modhi and bla bla bla
> today we muslims spit on his face
> 4 IM were about to bomb the shyt out modhi when was about to reach varanasi
> 
> *respect minorities or the 800 year of ruling will come back, or we might carve out another pakistan


----------



## walwal

Sri Rama Sene chief Pramod Muthalik joins BJP : Karnataka, News - India Today

Yet another  event, if true. Haven't reported on some other 'credible' link though.


----------



## arp2041

@Parul I think things are not exactly what they seem to be..........

There are infighting, disappointments etc. in every party but since the focus of entire India is on BJP, we are assuming that things are more bad than it seems.

To be really fair, there is no place for 75+ leaders in any party & Jaswant, MM joshi & advani should have assumed mentorship role & a berth to RS, rather they just want to satisfy there ego.

Yes, many things could have been avoided, but i don't understand why opposition parties are worried over whom BJP gives ticket to or what BJP does, it's internal party matter............

Now suddenly Congressmen seemed to be worried about Advani, they just want to score cheap political points.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

walwal said:


> Sri Rama Sene chief Pramod Muthalik joins BJP : Karnataka, News - India Today
> 
> Yet another  event, if true. Haven't reported on some other 'credible' link though.
> 
> Sri Rama Sene chief Pramod Muthalik joins BJP : Karnataka, News - India Today
> 
> Yet another  event, if true. Haven't reported on some other 'credible' link though.



BJP is a political party which does not practice UNTOUCHABILITY

I leave such practices to the "secular parties" 



jha said:


> Tamil Nadu’s NDA jigsaw | The Indian Express | Page 99
> 
> Too many outsiders given prominence over committed workers. BJP's biggest enemy is BJP itself.



I agree, but it is more of a result of political compulsion.

BJP has no significant presence in TN and it will take at least 5-10 years to build up that presence. It would have a better chance if they can absorb Vijaykant into the BJP and make him head of TN 


However remember, Easy Come Easy Go.


----------



## arp2041

Kejriwal on Congress' Payroll???

AAP to mobilise volunteers across country in all-out bid to defeat Narendra Modi in Varanasi : Highlights, News - India Today

Why is he so desperate to defeat Modi when infact it is Congress govt. since 10 years at the center & is alleged of being the most corrupt since independence??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-King

arp2041 said:


> Kejriwal on Congress' Payroll???
> 
> 
> 
> Why is he so desperate to defeat Modi when infact it is Congress govt. since 10 years at the center & is alleged of being the most corrupt since independence??



it is the right thing to do to save a country from civil war


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Clearly Jaswant Singh as an MP was much loved by his people,











Leaders should learn to accept 'no': Jaitley on Jaswant | Business Standard

......"Membership of political party is a privilege. It is also an act of self oppression where personal views and ambitions are subjected to collective wisdom of the party. At times, the party may flood leaders with privileges and positions. On other occasions, the leader may have to take 'no' as an answer to his desires," Jaitley wrote on his website.

He said the politician or leader denied a ticket must accept the decision with a "smile".

"This becomes a test of his loyalty and discipline. Restraint and silence are always a preferred option. Over reaction may prove be a transient storm in a tea cup. Silence is always dignified and more gracious," he said in an apparent reference to Singh without naming him.

Jaitley, contesting from Amritsar seat, said in election season, many political persons desirous of being candidates succeed in getting a party nomination, but many more get left out.

"*A political party is built upon the support of millions of political workers who have sacrificed their time and energy without ever aspiring to hold elected office.* What does a politician do when after a successful political career the party is unable to accommodate him once? That is when his discipline and political loyalty are to be tested," the Leader of Opposition in the Rajya Sabha wrote....



Indian-King said:


> it is the right thing to do to save a country from civil war



Nah.... no civil war. Remember Gujarat ? ..... more like a massacre. 12 years on and you are still crying  

Time for you to join the winning side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-King

Manvantaratruti said:


> Nah.... no civil war. Remember Gujarat ? ..... more like a massacre. 12 years on and you are still crying
> 
> Time for you to join the winning side


are proud of gujarat massacre typical hindoo mentality
ganga mata cow mata and 1000 hindo gods cant save you and your types mr
we will see what happens to you and your new bhagbaan modhi


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indian-King said:


> are proud of gujarat massacre typical hindoo mentality
> ganga mata cow mata and 1000 hindo gods cant save you and your types mr
> we will see what happens to you and your new bhagbaan modhi



You were the one threatening civil war and talking about 584648 year Muslim rule. 

Full of bravado when making the provocative statements and cry foul and use the victim card when responded to in the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

walwal said:


> Sri Rama Sene chief Pramod Muthalik joins BJP : Karnataka, News - India Today
> 
> Yet another  event, if true. Haven't reported on some other 'credible' link though.



WTF is wrong with BJP. Why are they hell bent on destroying a perfectly good campaign... Sad...



arp2041 said:


> Kejriwal on Congress' Payroll???
> 
> AAP to mobilise volunteers across country in all-out bid to defeat Narendra Modi in Varanasi : Highlights, News - India Today
> 
> Why is he so desperate to defeat Modi when infact it is Congress govt. since 10 years at the center & is alleged of being the most corrupt since independence??



Who needs Kejriwal when BJP is accepting Muthalik...? Who in devil's name is taking such decisions..? WTF is wrong with BJP..? Now I fully understand what Madhu Kishwar was saying. A huge group in BJP is ensuring that BJP does not win more than 160..


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> WTF is wrong with BJP. Why are they hell bent on destroying a perfectly good campaign... Sad...
> 
> Who needs Kejriwal when BJP is accepting Muthalik...? Who in devil's name is taking such decisions..? WTF is wrong with BJP..? Now I fully understand what Madhu Kishwar was saying. A huge group in BJP is ensuring that BJP does not win more than 160..



190 is ensured, people aren't giving vote to congress now, BJP is the only alternative.

These sort of steps will hurt in a way that they can't reach 230+

190 is minimum - 60 UP/Bihar + 22 MP + 22 Guj + 20 Raj + 8 CG + 15 Maha + 15 Karnataka + 30+ in remaining states.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> 190 is ensured, people aren't giving vote to congress now, BJP is the only alternative.
> 
> These sort of steps will hurt in a way that they can't reach 230+
> 
> 190 is minimum - 60 UP/Bihar + 22 MP + 22 Guj + 20 Raj + 8 CG + 15 Maha + 15 Karnataka + 30+ in remaining states.



Doesnt matter.. If this decision is not reversed, I cant ask my family to vote for BJP. Pramod Muthalik does not deserve a mainstream party. He should be sent back to his fringe group.

One thing I dont understand is what was the need for this useless controversy..? Why could they not wait till General election if he is not fighting on any seat..? All parties will have a field day portraying BJP as medieval and anti-women party. Many channels have already started showing this... Feel totally frustrated because of events of last 2-3 days...

Backlash has already started:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447675417990680576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447680772132978688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447682905716707330

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-King

kbd-raaf said:


> You were the one threatening civil war and talking about 584648 year Muslim rule.
> 
> Full of bravado when making the provocative statements and cry foul and use the victim card when responded to in the same way.


any modi shodi cant change anything 
you will always be inferior 
yah you're seeing this victim card later you will witness ak 47
dont wake us up


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Doesnt matter.. If this decision is not reversed, I cant ask my family to vote for BJP. Pramod Muthalik does not deserve a mainstream party. He should be sent back to his fringe group.
> 
> One thing I dont understand is what was the need for this useless controversy..? Why could they not wait till General election if he is not fighting on any seat..? All parties will have a field day portraying BJP as medieval and anti-women party. Many channels have already started showing this... Feel totally frustrated because of events of last 2-3 days...
> 
> Backlash has already started:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447675417990680576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447680772132978688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447682905716707330




Bhai, not justifying the decision but there is a difference in what Media show & what actually happens.........

Remember the uproar during Yeddy's joining of BJP? Now the opinion polls are projecting that it will ACTUALLY make a positive impact & BJP can again retain the no. of seats as last time in Karnataka even after the assembly elections debacle.

BJP is not giving ticket to him, but his cadre could have impacted the BJP chances on 2-3 seats in Karnataka, now BJP has ensured that it doesn't happen & c'mon, BJP is decades old party & it certainly doesn't have an anti-woman ideology.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447684505886023680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447684837508268033


A possible explanation... But not enough... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447680906430779392


----------



## walwal

Sharad Pawar encourages voters to vote twice in Lok Sabha polls | The Indian Express

Bwahhh.... This man has gone mad. Perfectly eligible to be charged for provoking fake voting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, not justifying the decision but there is a difference in what Media show & what actually happens.........
> 
> Remember the uproar during Yeddy's joining of BJP? Now the opinion polls are projecting that it will ACTUALLY make a positive impact & BJP can again retain the no. of seats as last time in Karnataka even after the assembly elections debacle.
> 
> BJP is not giving ticket to him, but his cadre could have impacted the BJP chances on 2-3 seats in Karnataka, now BJP has ensured that it doesn't happen & c'mon, BJP is decades old party & it certainly doesn't have an anti-woman ideology.



For support in 2-3 seats, they have decided to alienate whole urban votes..? Tell me how many women will vote for BJP if media starts showing Muthalik as face of BJP 24/7..? Is this the way to run campaign..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Manvantaratruti said:


> BJP is a political party which does not practice UNTOUCHABILITY
> 
> I leave such practices to the "secular parties"
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but it is more of a result of political compulsion.
> 
> .



Are you being sarcastic or serious ? Totally disagree with BJP's move. We (atleast I) don't want that sheer madness to grip in the society. We enough had all these nuisance.



jha said:


> Doesnt matter.. If this decision is not reversed, I cant ask my family to vote for BJP. Pramod Muthalik does not deserve a mainstream party. He should be sent back to his fringe group.
> 
> One thing I dont understand is what was the need for this useless controversy..? Why could they not wait till General election if he is not fighting on any seat..? All parties will have a field day portraying BJP as medieval and anti-women party. Many channels have already started showing this... Feel totally frustrated because of events of last 2-3 days...
> 
> Backlash has already started:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447675417990680576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447680772132978688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447682905716707330



The entire well sync show spoilt with a whip !


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447669859661672448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447672842407391232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447677360385851392

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

*All I can say is 

Self goal
Hit wicket*


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> For support in 2-3 seats, they have decided to alienate whole urban votes..? Tell me how many women will vote for BJP if media starts showing Muthalik as face of BJP 24/7..? Is this the way to run campaign..?



Media is anyway anti-BJP as we all know........suddenly they are saying that only one man makes decision in BJP, my question - how many men makes decision in Congress?

BJP don't give respect to seniors, my question - what happened to sitaram kesri???

safe seat & what not.........

Mark My words, if it wasn't his induction into BJP, they would have shown anything else.


----------



## walwal

arp2041 said:


> Media is anyway anti-BJP as we all know........suddenly they are saying that only one man makes decision in BJP, my question - how many men makes decision in Congress?
> 
> BJP don't give respect to seniors, my question - what happened to sitaram kesri???
> 
> safe seat & what not.........
> 
> Mark My words, if it wasn't his induction into BJP, they would have shown anything else.



All said and done. This move is royal mess-up.


----------



## Android

Guys help make #NoMuthalik top trend in India.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Media is anyway anti-BJP as we all know........suddenly they are saying that only one man makes decision in BJP, my question - how many men makes decision in Congress?
> 
> BJP don't give respect to seniors, my question - what happened to sitaram kesri???
> 
> safe seat & what not.........
> 
> Mark My words, if it wasn't his induction into BJP, they would have shown anything else.



Who cares what happens in Congress..? They are gone..

Media showing irrelevant things about Modi is one thing, handing them a sure shot package like Muthalik is totally another. Who would like to live in a place where the loonies like Muthalik roam around ..? I cant fathom to live in a place where my family will be beaten because they decide to have a drink in Bar.

This move is going to resonate with a lot of potential BJP voters. Muthalik has to go or, Modi can say Goodbye to his PM dreams...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

BJP in self destruct mode as usual, remember DP Yadav in 2004?

@arp2041 seriously bata will you vote for them now that this faggot muthalik has been inducted? I say **** the elections


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447678864819773442

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447679599988985856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447679984904454144


ExtraOdinary said:


> BJP in self destruct mode as usual, remember DP Yadav in 2004?
> 
> @arp2041 seriously bata will you vote for them now that this faggot muthalik has been inducted? I say **** the elections




Exactly... BJP is in Self-Destruct mode.. First they started giving tickets to turncoats over their leaders and now this Muthalik episode.. What a shame..


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> BJP in self destruct mode as usual, remember DP Yadav in 2004?
> 
> @arp2041 seriously bata will you vote for them now that this faggot muthalik has been inducted? I say **** the elections



Yaar i understand idiots like these shouldn't be entertained, & i think raising voice will certainly have an impact & BJP will have to make a U-turn on it's decision.

But on the other note, i hope that you understand that inducting him doesn't make whole BJP against women, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Here You go... Saner voices are still there in BJP.. Hope Modi takes a stand on thsi issue as well as Jaswant Singh's issue. Needless humiliation of seniors must stop..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447692094291734528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447665936812634112


----------



## Indian Gurkha

Why is BJP trying to shoot itself in the foot??? If you want to target young urban voters you have to send out a clear message. You cannot have development as your main issue and induct people like Muthalik at the same time..Is this going to adversely impact BJP in the long run only time will tell


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> Yaar i understand idiots like these shouldn't be entertained, & i think raising voice will certainly have an impact & BJP will have to make a U-turn on it's decision.
> 
> But on the other note, i hope that you understand that inducting him doesn't make whole BJP against women, right?



All I know is that they can kiss a major chunk of their votes (especially educated middle class) goodbye if this goon is not expelled from the party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Who cares what happens in Congress..? They are gone..
> 
> Media showing irrelevant things about Modi is one thing, handing them a sure shot package like Muthalik is totally another. Who would like to live in a place where the loonies like Muthalik roam around ..? I cant fathom to live in a place where my family will be beaten because they decide to have a drink in Bar.
> 
> This move is going to resonate with a lot of potential BJP voters. Muthalik has to go or, Modi can say Goodbye to his PM dreams...



Think twice.........

Cruelty in Karnataka: Tourists thrashed and beaten for partying and 'making noise' past the 'time limit' | Mail Online

A party organised to celebrate Valentine's Day turned into a nightmare for over 200 foreign tourists in the temple town of Gokarna in Karnataka when the police allegedly resorted to an unprovoked lathi charge on them.

Though the police claimed the tourists were crossing the permissible "time limit", "making noise" in the middle of the night and partying in forest area, the foreigners claimed they were beaten black and blue without any provocation.

The shocked tourists have now approached their respective embassies to seek justice. Gokarna, 585 km from Bangalore, is among popular international tourist destinations for backpackers.












Of late, because of increased restrictions in Goa and rise in attacks on foreigners, Gokarna has turned into a safe alternative.

But with the influx of tourists allegations of drug peddling and the supply of contraband in Gokarna, around 100 km from Goa, is reportedly on the rise.

On the night of the incident, more than 200 tourists had gathered in a forest area near Kudle beach.

They had lit up bonfire and were dancing to live music beyond 12:30 am (in Karnataka all commercial establishments have to shut by 11pm).

While the party was on, 10 policemen came and allegedly demanded money from the foreigners to continue the party.






When the tourists refused to bribe them, the police allegedly mercilessly caned them without a warning.

Tourists from as many as 25 different nations, including the UK, US, France, Israel, Australia and Russia, were reportedly injured.

None of the tourists has lodged any complaint with the local police fearing a backlash, but 60 of them preferred approaching the media with a petition, a copy of which has also been sent to the embassies of the US and four European countries seeking intervention, they said.

The petition states: "We witnessed women being dragged by the arms, pulled by their hair, their faces slapped and beaten about their bodies with sticks.

"We offered no resistance at all but they continued to indiscriminately attack us with sticks, repeatedly hitting us without any restraint, and causing numerous injuries."

Uttara Kannada district SP R Dileep, however, said the Gokarna police received a complaint from the forest department that foreigners were partying in the reserved area.

"We had raided the place because we had information that cannabis was being supplied at the party by Indians. The revellers did not cooperate and prevented them from performing their duties. We resorted to a mild lathi charge after they assaulted one of the cops," he said.

The police have arrested one Hari Lulla, 35, on suspicion of being a drug peddler.


----------



## jha

Indian Gurkha said:


> Why is BJP trying to shoot itself in the foot??? If you want to target young urban voters you have to send out a clear message. You cannot have development as your main issue and induct people like Muthalik at the same time..Is this going to adversely impact BJP in the long run only time will tell



Forget about Long run...This move will make sure BJP gets much less seats in urban India.. Why would someone vote for a party which inducts people like Muthalik.. Whats next..? Babu Bajrangi as MP..?



Manvantaratruti said:


> Think twice.........
> 
> Cruelty in Karnataka: Tourists thrashed and beaten for partying and 'making noise' past the 'time limit' | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Cruelty in Karnataka: Tourists thrashed and beaten for partying and 'making noise' past the 'time limit' | Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Oh Come on... This and many episodes like this can never be a reason to induct Muthalik.. He can keep serving Hindutva from Ram Sene not from BJP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

walwal said:


> Are you being sarcastic or serious ? Totally disagree with BJP's move. We (atleast I) don't want that sheer madness to grip in the society. We enough had all these nuisance.



A bit of both. 

He might have a good support base so there is political compulsion. Similar to tying up with parties that support LTTE in TN. Shiv Sena and MNS is no less....... so why this double standard ? 

Sure it makes poor media headlines, but people have short memories.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> WTF is wrong with BJP. Why are they hell bent on destroying a perfectly good campaign... Sad...
> 
> Who needs Kejriwal when BJP is accepting Muthalik...? Who in devil's name is taking such decisions..? WTF is wrong with BJP..? Now I fully understand what Madhu Kishwar was saying. A huge group in BJP is ensuring that BJP does not win more than 160..



I'm just utterly astonished to see what's going on in the past couple of weeks? BJPs poll campaign was running like a well oiled machine & well ahead of it's opponents. But now I can see a pattern to it... things are going off track & campaign is getting derailed. 

By enrolling this Mutalik bloke BJP just shot itself in the foot. This guy has absolutely no great following other than few hooligans. He is just a bad news for BJP. I mean.. c'mon why on earth you would want to bring someone in who is one of the most despised figure among every section of society? Grrrhhhhh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Gurkha

Will be a masterstroke if Namo publicly denies inducting him...Will be a shot in the arm for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Forget about Long run...This move will make sure BJP gets much less seats in urban India.. Why would someone vote for a party which inducts people like Muthalik.. Whats next..? Babu Bajrangi as MP..?
> Oh Come on... This and many episodes like this can never be a reason to induct Muthalik.. He can keep serving Hindutva from Ram Sene not from BJP...



There are fringe elements in all parties. Muthalik is BJP's extreme right winger. He does have a support base, but No one is making him MP or MLA yet. He's in BJP because he would have negotiated hard for his vote.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447694800490205185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447694877006905344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indian Gurkha said:


> Will be a masterstroke if Namo publicly denies inducting him...Will be a shot in the arm for BJP.



Way thing are going at the present moment... looks like there is section within BJP is at work to undermine Modi's credibility & derail the poll campaign. Lot of arm chair generals within BJP realise that their work will be cut out if Modi comes into power.. & hence there's an attempt to limit BJPs progerss.. & keep the tally at borderline so that it would bring others into the fore!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Manvantaratruti said:


> There are fringe elements in all parties. Muthalik is BJP's extreme right winger. He does have a support base, but No one is making him MP or MLA yet. He's in BJP because he would have negotiated hard for his vote.



Sorry friend, but have to disagree. He MIGHT be having some support base, but am sure it would hardly count and be significant where we are talking about million voters. Look, it will prove counter-productive; not help BJP anyway.

All is needed that ONE senior and influential voice at national level in the BJP to oppose this idiot Muthalik.


----------



## jha

Manvantaratruti said:


> *There are fringe elements in all parties*. Muthalik is BJP's extreme right winger. He does have a support base, but No one is making him MP or MLA yet. He's in BJP because he would have negotiated hard for his vote.



Exactly... He is a fringe element and deserves to be in his fringe group. Not in BJP. And his support base will anyway vote for BJP. By inducting him BJP has made sure that many urban voters will think twice before voting for BJP candidates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Gurkha

JanjaWeed said:


> Way thing are going at the present moment... looks like there is section within BJP is at work to undermine Modi's credibility & derail the poll campaign. Lot of arm chair generals within BJP realise that their work will be cut out if Modi comes into power.. & hence there's an attempt to limit BJPs progerss.. & keep the tally at borderline so that it would bring others into the fore!



I dont know man...i will lose hopes for this country if Namo does not come into power this May... We would forever be this country with great potential but poor realization and with the Hindu rate of growth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

I agree. It was Ananth Kumar of the Sushma Swaraj camp who inducted him.

Muthalik already has a tremulous history with BJP. He was earlier with the RSS then later with the Shiv Sena. He left them both. He was with Bajrang Dal but was kicked out and then he started Ram Sena.

In November 2013, the BJP had accused him of misusing Modi's name for raising funds with 'Modi-Mutalik Fans Brigade', whose activists called for 'Modi for nation, Muthalik for state' by reportedly pasting posters across Hubli where he has some support base.

He is TROUBLE.


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm just utterly astonished to see what's going on in the past couple of weeks? BJPs poll campaign was running like a well oiled machine & well ahead of it's opponents. But now I can see a pattern to it... things are going off track & campaign is getting derailed.
> 
> By enrolling this Mutalik bloke BJP just shot itself in the foot. This guy has absolutely no great following other than few hooligans. He is just a bad news for BJP. I mean.. c'mon why on earth you would want to bring someone in who is one of the most despised figure among every section of society? Grrrhhhhh...



What can I say.. Campaign is getting derailed by these controversies.. The whole Jaswant SIngh and Paresh Rawal saga was also avoidable. Dont understand the need to give ticket to Paresh Rawal also.. SOmething is going awry and must be tackled.



Manvantaratruti said:


> I agree. It was Ananth Kumar of the Sushma Swaraj camp who inducted him.
> 
> Muthalik already has a tremulous history with BJP. He was earlier with the RSS then later with the Shiv Sena. He left them both. He was with Bajrang Dal but was kicked out and then he started Ram Sena.
> 
> In November 2013, the BJP had accused him of misusing Modi's name for raising funds with 'Modi-Mutalik Fans Brigade', whose activists called for 'Modi for nation, Muthalik for state' by reportedly pasting posters across Hubli where he has some support base.
> 
> He is TROUBLE.



Ananth Kumar himself is not sure of winning this time. He must be sulking over the decision to induct Yeddy in BJP. What a political masterstroke by him...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447700434074226688


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indian Gurkha said:


> I dont know man...i will lose hopes for this country if Namo does not come into power this May... We would forever be this country with great potential but poor realization and with the Hindu rate of growth





jha said:


> What can I say.. Campaign is getting derailed by these controversies.. The whole Jaswant SIngh and Paresh Rawal saga was also avoidable. Dont understand the need to give ticket to Paresh Rawal also.. SOmething is going awry and must be tackled.


It's playing into Congress's hands. They have made peace with the fact that they are not going to come back to power. Their only goal now is to stop Modi from becoming PM. & things are made to move in that direction by BJPs own internal squabbling & unnecessary recruitments!


----------



## Roybot

Can someone shed some light on this Muthalik guy.


----------



## Indian Gurkha

Indian-King said:


> nepali you're just an immigrant


You are either a pole vaulting Bangladeshi or a worthless follower of the most 'loved' religion in the world..Shoo away you maggot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> What can I say.. Campaign is getting derailed by these controversies.. The whole Jaswant SIngh and Paresh Rawal saga was also avoidable. Dont understand the need to give ticket to Paresh Rawal also.. SOmething is going awry and must be tackled.



No I agree about replacing Harin Pathak with Paresh Rawal. 

Harin Pathak has serious charges against him of murder of a police officer during one of his rallies where the cop was lynched by the present mob. 

He is a staunch Advani supporter and holds considerable sway over the Brahmin votes in his constituency. Replace him with Paresh Rawal also a Brahmin was a master stoke.



Indian-King said:


> nepali you're just an immigrant



He is more Indian than you will ever be  ........ he has more respect, honor and courage than you will ever have

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> It's playing to Congress's hands. They have made peace with the fact that they are not going to come back to power. Their only goal now is to stop Modi from becoming PM. & things are made to move in that direction by BJPs own internal squabbling & unnecessary recruitments!



Exactly... Whats the need to induct every politician...? People who couldnot win assembly elections are given ticket for MP. That too by antagonizing senior leaders..


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indian-King said:


> why are you coming in my country
> also my watchman is nepali   is that your part time?



So you trust a nepali to keep you safe from Hindooos ?  ......I bet he make's you feel safe. Remember he is a hindoo too 



jha said:


> Exactly... Whats the need to induct every politician...? People who couldnot win assembly elections are given ticket for MP. That too by antagonizing senior leaders..



Read above post man ...... Harin Pathak had to go.

Advani aide Harin Pathak, who was denied ticket, says he is 'deeply hurt' | NDTV.com

"In a sign of rebellion, seven time BJP MP and L K Advani loyalist Harin Pathak, who has been denied Lok Sabha ticket, today flayed the party decision and said he would consult his supporters before taking next step..................He further said that he spoke to party veteran *L K Advani and Leader of Opposition in Lok Sabha Sushma Swaraj yesterday, *when they called up enquiring about his ticket."

Sushma is standing on the shoulders of such men to undercut Modi ....... its important to first remove her support base from BJP if NaMo wants to be sure his term will not be sabotaged from within.


----------



## Indian Gurkha

Indian-King said:


> why are you coming in my country
> also my watchman is nepali   is that your part time?


I have achieved far more in my life than you can ever hope to you troll.The kind of money I earn I can easily keep you as my cook. Too bad I don't take kindly to Bangladeshi immigrants like you. I know you must be frustrated and lonely in your little 10*8 room in Dharavi..Get lost from my country you Bangal...Consider it as my last reply to you.

Back on topic. Modi has to clarify his stand on the Muthalik issue. This is an opportunity for him to earn some brownie points

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indian-King said:


> all hindooos are originated from nepal , that's your original country
> no wonder all hindoo are disturbingly ugly



 ............. are you a pure blood arab ?


----------



## jha

Indian Gurkha said:


> I have achieved far more in my life than you can ever hope to you troll.The kind of money I earn I can easily keep you as my cook. Too bad I don't take kindly to Bangladeshi immigrants like you. I know you must be frustrated and lonely in your little 10*8 room in Dharavi..Get lost from my country you Bangal...Consider it as my last reply to you.
> 
> Back on topic. Modi has to clarify his stand on the Muthalik issue.* This is an opportunity for him to earn some brownie points*



and show detractors their place...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Indian-King said:


> all hindooos are originated from nepal , that's your original country
> no wonder all hindoo are disturbingly ugly



What a useless maaggot, kal lion wali id se aaya tha, aaj tiger wale, kal kuttey waley se aayega kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> and show detractors their place...



Throwing him out now can cause much damage ........ its like shiva's poison now, cannot spit it out and cannot sallow it. 

He has much support base in Belgaum and surrounding areas. 

RSS was not keen to induct him into the BJP but it was the state leadership who was keen. Sushma swaraj who was so vocal earlier is now quite


----------



## Roybot

Indian-King said:


> mods are warning me continuously so iam nt indulging with hindoo anymore
> keep setting your bharti janata partyy and MODHI PROPAGANDA



Its a free world, not some sharia run country. If you don't like free speech, if you don't like freedom to vote, you can sod off back to the hole you came out off.


----------



## kurup

Three AAP leaders, Dharmaveer Singh, Mahender Kaur Narula and Rajendra Kumar Sonkar, join BJP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Latest Update : Muthalic is being thrown out of the party .... state BJP unit inducted him without permission from Central BJP body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Indian-King said:


> all hindooos are originated from nepal , that's your original country
> no wonder all hindoo are disturbingly ugly



Shoooooo haaah


----------



## arp2041

@jha @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed 

Muthalik's admission on hold.

Apparently the induction din't had nod from Delhi, it was local leadership's decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## walwal

ranjeet said:


> Latest Update : Muthalic is being thrown out of the party .... state BJP unit inducted him without permission from Central BJP body.



Source please. But this is true, you just made me smile ! Neverthless, it would be easy for them to say "....without knowledge" blah blah; but its just another damage control.


----------



## ranjeet

walwal said:


> Source please. But this is true, you just made me smile ! Neverthless, it would be easy for them to say "....without knowledge" blah blah; but its just another damage control.


Read it on the ticker on news channel.


----------



## walwal

ranjeet said:


> Read it on the ticker on news channel.



Danke ! Shukraan ! Thanks ! Keenly awaiting to see official news somewhere. Just googled for, but didnt find that


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Roybot said:


> What a useless maaggot, kal lion wali id se aaya tha, aaj tiger wale, kal kuttey waley se aayega kya?


apney shan bhai hain, the guy seems unemployed hence takes out his frustration on the net


----------



## arp2041

walwal said:


> Danke ! Shukraan ! Thanks ! Keenly awaiting to see official news somewhere. Just googled for, but didnt find that



Sri Ram Sene chief Pramod #Muthalik's BJP membership likely to be cancelled: Times Now : timesofindia

CHECK THIS ALSO.....................

Shiv Aroor @ShivAroor
Some stayed silent, some pointed at Congress/AAP, but most BJP supporters on my TL denounced Pramod Muthalik's entry. Important & worthy.

Utsav Mitra @UtsavMitra
Exactly why I love BJP. Our pleas are heard by our leadership and prompt action is taken. Haryana seat distribution last week, now Muthalik.


Shruti Singh @CreativDisorder
AAP was quick to point finger at BJP for Pramod Muthalik. BJP took action asap after opposition from supporters. AAP is mum on SomnathBharti

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indian Gurkha

arp2041 said:


> Sri Ram Sene chief Pramod #Muthalik's BJP membership likely to be cancelled: Times Now : timesofindia
> 
> CHECK THIS ALSO.....................
> 
> Shiv Aroor @ShivAroor
> Some stayed silent, some pointed at Congress/AAP, but most BJP supporters on my TL denounced Pramod Muthalik's entry. Important & worthy.
> 
> Utsav Mitra @UtsavMitra
> Exactly why I love BJP. Our pleas are heard by our leadership and prompt action is taken. Haryana seat distribution last week, now Muthalik.
> 
> Shruti Singh @CreativDisorder
> AAP was quick to point finger at BJP for Pramod Muthalik. BJP took action asap after opposition from supporters. AAP is mum on SomnathBharti



Awesome. My wish comes true....This is why BJP stands apart from the rest. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ExtraOdinary

RESPECT for Manohar Parrikar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

arp2041 said:


> Sri Ram Sene chief Pramod #Muthalik's BJP membership likely to be cancelled: Times Now : timesofindia
> 
> CHECK THIS ALSO.....................
> 
> Shiv Aroor @ShivAroor
> Some stayed silent, some pointed at Congress/AAP, but most BJP supporters on my TL denounced Pramod Muthalik's entry. Important & worthy.
> 
> Utsav Mitra @UtsavMitra
> Exactly why I love BJP. Our pleas are heard by our leadership and prompt action is taken. Haryana seat distribution last week, now Muthalik.
> 
> Shruti Singh @CreativDisorder
> AAP was quick to point finger at BJP for Pramod Muthalik. BJP took action asap after opposition from supporters. AAP is mum on SomnathBharti



Clearly avoidable, needless and mindless action was though that propelled this face-saver. BJP need to be ultra careful in stepping up their act. They also need to use some wisdom while giving entry left-right-centre to who's who in this season of defection.

@Parul - some reason to smile today finally


----------



## arp2041

Do someone realizes???

AAPtards will never ask for Somnath Bharti's resignation, but will quickly point out others in scoring Political brownie points.

In this case, it was BJP's supporters themselves asking for NaMuthalik.

As I told, others have nothing to show nor that they can provide us with a way forward, so better just talk about nonsensical things................

RSS killed Mahatma (what has this to do with 2014 elections?)
Safe Seat
No Modi Wave
BJP one man show


WTF???

Just tell me why should I vote fro you?


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed
> 
> Muthalik's admission on hold.
> 
> Apparently the induction din't had nod from Delhi, it was local leadership's decision.



Achchha hai... They really scored a self goal here..


----------



## walwal

arp2041 said:


> Do someone realizes???
> 
> AAPtards will never ask for Somnath Bharti's resignation, but will quickly point out others in scoring Political brownie points.
> 
> In this case, it was BJP's supporters themselves asking for NaMuthalik.
> 
> As I told, others have nothing to show nor that they can provide us with a way forward, so better just talk about nonsensical things................
> 
> RSS killed Mahatma (what has this to do with 2014 elections?)
> Safe Seat
> No Modi Wave
> BJP one man show
> 
> 
> WTF???
> 
> Just tell me why should I vote fro you?



Congress know well, they have lost the game. Repeatedly thats the reason they get into skull-duggery which is the only hope to consolidate some votes.


----------



## Indischer

Can anyone elaborate on why Jaswant Singh is being neglected in favour of a Congress pole-vaulter? I feel that many Party veterans are getting a raw deal these days.


----------



## arp2041

walwal said:


> Congress know well, they have lost the game. Repeatedly thats the reason they get into skull-duggery which is the only hope to consolidate some votes.



If you had observed for few days, Congress has unofficially appointed Kapil Sibal as BJP's (Devil) Spokesperson (I don't know if there is a post like that ) He is taking potshots at each & every decision which BJP takes, i don't know why he is putting his nose in BJP's internal affair & not talking about what good things his govt. has done (or maybe he has nothing to say).

He is literally proving himself as IDIOT, will lose his seat of Chandni Chok, (get a feeling)


----------



## jiki

Indischer said:


> Can anyone elaborate on why Jaswant Singh is being neglected in favour of a Congress pole-vaulter? I feel that many Party veterans are getting a raw deal these days.



Jaswant singh is non of use these r leaders like chidambaram and manish tiwari of congress only dependent upon party wave to win election dont have any personal record or influence.

i just want to ask every body those who r calling these veterans gr8 that where were these gr8 veterans when the party was in opposition for 10 yrs, that time they never care for it, now by looking at the auspicious condition everybody want a piece of cake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> Can anyone elaborate on why Jaswant Singh is being neglected in favour of a Congress pole-vaulter? I feel that many Party veterans are getting a raw deal these days.



I guess, all are dying for Ministrial Berth & satisfying there egos............

Advani - 86 years (but still want to become PM).
MM Joshi - 80, Jaswant Singh - 76

Why not retire gracefully & make way for younger generation?

Yes, they had done great job for BJP & nation, but every one has to retire some day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> I guess, all are dying for Ministrial Berth & satisfying there egos............
> 
> Advani - 86 years (but still want to become PM).
> MM Joshi - 80, Jaswant Singh - 76
> 
> Why not retire gracefully & make way for younger generation?
> 
> Yes, they had done great job for BJP & nation, but every one has to retire some day.



I was hoping to know if there's something more than just age being the factor. Jaswant Singh isn't a hardcore Advani camper, nor was there a 'better' candidate from his constituency. (I personally have no respect for these polevaulters. They're the real opportunists, able to jump from Left to Center to Right to secular to communal to anti-corruption to what not, all to suit their needs.) Any other reasons why he is being deliberately sidelined?


----------



## arp2041

Is it me or has anyone else also observed that the way every move of BJP being scrutinized it looks like it was BJP that was in power for 10 years & the sins of Congress has been completely forgotten............WTF??

Why no one talking about 2g, Antrix deal, coalgate, lutyen's scam, defense scams, etc. ......WHY???


----------



## fsayed

Pramod Muthalik, controversial chief of Sri Ram Sena, joins BJP - The Economic Times


*HUBLI: Controversial chief of right wing outfit Sri Ram Sena, Pramod Muthalik, who was linked with the attack on women at a pub in Mangalore in 2009, joined the BJP here today. *
Muthalik was welcomed into the party in the presence of State party President Prahalad Joshi, former Chief Minister Jagadish Shettar and former Deputy Chief Minister K S Eshwarappa at a formal ceremony here. 

He later told reporters that he joined BJP with the objective of ensuring that Narendra Modi b .. 

Read more at:
Pramod Muthalik, controversial chief of Sri Ram Sena, joins BJP - The Economic Times


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> Can anyone elaborate on why Jaswant Singh is being neglected in favour of a Congress pole-vaulter? I feel that many Party veterans are getting a raw deal these days.



Its an old story.......

1. Jaswant singh was responsible for Narendra Modi getting kicked out of the election committee of BJP during Vajpayee era.  .....enough to say NaMo is not his fan. 

2. He was kicked out of the BJP in 2009 and he came back.

3. RSS was very unhappy with him for praising Jinnah any blaming Nehru for partition. 

4. His wife filed a case against Rajasthan CM Vasundraraje Sindia in 2009 when some BJP supporters morphed her face on some local diety during a poster war. Current Rajasthan CM is not his fan either  

5. He is a Advani loyalist and opportunist. 

6. He has NO loyalty to the BJP or to its current leadership. In short he is not trust worthy. 

Plenty of reason to keep him out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @jha @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed
> 
> Muthalik's admission on hold.
> 
> Apparently the induction din't had nod from Delhi, it was local leadership's decision.


Thank fcuk for that. I knew.. this is a unilateral decision taken by some local BJP leaders. Karnataka BJP is full of factions & selfish twats.. you have a Yeddy gang, you have a Shettar gang & you got a Gowda gang. Each one of those factions are hell bent to undermine others without giving any consideration to national interest or party image.


----------



## fsayed

Controversial Muthalik forced to exit BJP within hours: 10 developments | NDTV.com


*ontroversial Muthalik forced to exit BJP within hours: 10 developments*
Cheat Sheet | Edited by Abhinav Bhatt (With inputs from PTI) | Updated: March 23, 2014 18:48 IST


indiaproperty.com/Apartment+Sale







*Hubli, Karnataka: * Barely a few hours after controversial chief of the Sri Ram Sene Pramod Muthalik, linked with an attack on women at a pub in Mangalore in 2009, was inducted in the BJP by its state unit in Karnataka, sources say his admission to the party has been stopped.
FOLLOWING ARE THE TOP 10 DEVELOPMENTS IN THE STORY:

This afternoon, Mr Muthalik, 61, had signed up with the BJP at a function in Hubli in Karnataka. The event was attended by state leaders, including the state party president, Prahlad Joshi, former Chief Minister Jagadish Shettar and former Deputy Chief Minister K S Eshwarappa.


"I have joined the BJP unconditionally to campaign for the party anywhere and ensure Narendra Modi becomes prime minister to provide a decisive leadership," Mr Muthalik told reporters.


Soon after, Goa Chief Minister Manohar Parrikar opposed his party, the BJP's decision to induct Mr Muthalik. "They shouldn't do it, his membership should be cancelled. I have asked central leadership that he should not be allowed to join, and his membership should be cancelled," the Goa Chief Minister said.


Mr Muthalik had courted a huge controversy in 2009 after members of his Sri Ram Sene carried out an attack on a pub in Mangalore during which young women were dragged out. He had also carried out a campaign against the celebration of Valentine's Day.


Mr Muthalik, who was arrested after the incident, had claimed that their actions were "aimed at protecting the women". The then Karnataka chief minister BS Yeddyurappa had said the Sri Ram Sene had "nothing to do" with the BJP or its ideological mentor, the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS).


The Congress slammed the BJP inducting Mr Muthalik, saying that its leaders, including Sushma Swaraj have been talking about women's empowerment but their party was now "glaringly opposing women's emancipation". Congress' Ambika Soni said people should send a firm message in the coming election that "any party which honours, appeases people who publicly violate the self-respect and dignity of women are not going to be tolerated".


"Pramod Muthalik's induction into BJP manifests the domination of RSS-Narendra Modi on what's left of a disintegrating BJP; old & fascist, (sic)" tweeted Congress spokesperson Sanjay Jha.


Aam Aadmi's Party's Ashutosh took at dig at BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi over his party's decision to induct Mr Muthalik. "Modi wants to become PM at any cost and he can make any compromise for that . Muthalik joining proves that.#muthalikBJP, (sic)" he tweeted.


Born in a Marathi family at Hukkeri in Belgaum district bordering Maharashtra, Mr Muthalik had joined the RSS in 1975 and was also associated for some time with the Bajrang Dal. Today was the first time he was officially being associated with the party.


The hardcore Hindutva leader is facing several cases, including one relating to promoting enmity between two communities.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jiki said:


> Jaswant singh is non of use these r leaders like chidambaram and manish tiwari of congress only dependent upon party wave to win election dont have any personal record or influence.
> 
> i just want to ask every body those who r calling these veterans gr8 that where were these gr8 veterans when the party was in opposition for 10 yrs, that time they never care for it, now by looking at the auspicious condition everybody want a piece of cake.



OF late he has built up some base in Rajasthan since BJP made his son the local MLA. He is banking on that support for pushing his claim. 

He has enough nuisance value to dent BJP voter base in Barmer. Last election EC had caught him distributing currency notes to his constituents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP dismisses membership of Pramod Muthalik.....


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447721934176808960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447721934176808960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> Pramod Muthalik, controversial chief of Sri Ram Sena, joins BJP - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> *HUBLI: Controversial chief of right wing outfit Sri Ram Sena, Pramod Muthalik, who was linked with the attack on women at a pub in Mangalore in 2009, joined the BJP here today. *
> Muthalik was welcomed into the party in the presence of State party President Prahalad Joshi, former Chief Minister Jagadish Shettar and former Deputy Chief Minister K S Eshwarappa at a formal ceremony here.
> 
> He later told reporters that he joined BJP with the objective of ensuring that Narendra Modi b ..
> 
> Read more at:
> Pramod Muthalik, controversial chief of Sri Ram Sena, joins BJP - The Economic Times



Welcome Sir...........

Pramod Muthalik was Kicked out sooner than he joined, but i guess u couldn't resist the temptation to post the news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*This shows Bjp is communal*


----------



## Indischer

Manvantaratruti said:


> Its an old story.......
> 
> 1. Jaswant singh was responsible for Narendra Modi getting kicked out of the election committee of BJP during Vajpayee era.  .....enough to say NaMo is not his fan.
> 
> 2. He was kicked out of the BJP in 2009 and he came back.
> 
> 3. RSS was very unhappy with him for praising Jinnah any blaming Nehru for partition.
> 
> 4. His wife filed a case against Rajasthan CM Vasundraraje Sindia in 2009 when some BJP supporters morphed her face on some local diety during a poster war. Current Rajasthan CM is not his fan either
> 
> 5. He is a Advani loyalist and opportunist.
> 
> 6. He has NO loyalty to the BJP or to its current leadership. In short he is not trust worthy.
> 
> Plenty of reason to keep him out.



Not sure about points 5 and 6. He doesn't seem inclined to jump Parties. Keeps going out of BJP, but still seems to prefer BJP over any other Party. And I guess Advani doesn't count him among those closest to him in the Party. He's more of a Lone Ranger within the Party, IMO.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447724641956548608



What does that mean ? What does pink chaddi mean ?


----------



## Indischer

fsayed said:


> *This shows Bjp is communal*



So, his ouster will mean it isn't? Or is it only the entry that matters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Indischer said:


> Not sure about points 5 and 6. He doesn't seem inclined to jump Parties. Keeps going out of BJP, but still seems to prefer BJP over any other Party. And I guess Advani doesn't count him among those closest to him in the Party. He's more of a Lone Ranger within the Party, IMO.



He is a suck up to Advani, but Advani does not trust him either as he is a known opportunist. 

He did not jump parties, he was kicked out of the BJP for anti party activities in 2009. He is not someone with a Mass base so he has no chance of jumping parties anyway  ........ he used to be a political dead weight. He was Rajya sabha MP and before that won Darjeeling only due to the Gorkha party supporting him. 

He was always a Lone Ranger .....which is why no one likes him or trust him. Similar to Dr. Swamy, but nowhere as accomplished or brilliant or Nationalist.


----------



## JanjaWeed

fsayed said:


> *This shows Bjp is communal*


what? so kicking him out of the party is communal.. is it?


----------



## Tshering22

Because he just won't be accepted in congress. 

Funny how he asks for status when he locked out Modi to keep LKA in contest.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> So, his ouster will mean it isn't? Or is it only the entry that matters?


 
The fact that entry was shows a lot



And this one





 
And the congress paid back in kind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The fact that entry was given means a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> And this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the congress paid back in kind


He was thrown out like last time


----------



## arp2041

@Parul now u gonna enjoy being here


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The fact that entry was shows a lot
> 
> And this one
> 
> And the congress paid back in kind



BJP first taking him and then throwing him out Blacken's his face more than any symbolic act by the congress goons.


----------



## fsayed

*bjp is communal*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-King

fsayed said:


> *bjp is communal*


yes brother


----------



## ranjeet

fsayed said:


> *bjp is communal*


Wear this magical cap and turn secular ...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indian-King said:


> any modi shodi cant change anything
> you will always be inferior
> yah you're seeing this victim card later you will witness ak 47
> dont wake us up



So in other words, don't vote Modi or you'll get all terroristy.

Thanks for giving people one more reason to support him.


----------



## ranjeet

Secular leaders of India 

















kbd-raaf said:


> So in other words, don't vote Modi or you'll get all terroristy.
> 
> Thanks for giving people one more reason to support him.


He is a troll probably a false flagger

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Wear this magical cap and turn secular ...


 
You can argue that congress has used secularism to gain votes in recent past. But that doesn't mean that the meaning of secularism can be defined by lower level leaders like Modi, Advani and Co. The definition of what true secularism is has to be done by truly great leaders. And there is only one of that caliber in India today- that is Anna Hazare. Until then congress is thrown out because of corruption.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You can argue that congress has used secularism to gain votes in recent past. But that doesn't mean that the meaning of secularism can be defined by lower level leaders like Modi, Advani and Co. The definition of what true secularism is has to be done by truly great leaders. And there is only one of that caliber in India today- that is Anna Hazare. Until then congress is thrown out because of corruption.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447752374430355456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447752500070723584

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447752374430355456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447752500070723584


 
'Truly Great Leaders' cannot be taken down with news articles from Navbharat Times. You want modi because he's a great administrator. Hell, even rabid opponents like me will give it to him thhe at he's one of thou e most competent administratorsin the world. But 'truly great leaders' include Gandhi and Patel and Mandela. I don't think you rate Modi in that league. Those are the kinds of people who should define what 'secularism' is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> 'Truly Great Leaders' cannot be taken down with news articles from Navbharat Times. You want modi because he's a great administrator. Hell, even rabid opponents like me will give it to him thhe at he's one of thou e most competent administratorsin the world. But 'truly great leaders' include Gandhi and Patel and Mandela. I don't think you rate Modi in that league. Those are the kinds of people who should define what 'secularism' is.


Are they running for the office in these elections?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*JD-U sitting MP joins BJP*



> In another setback to Bihar's ruling Janata Dal-United (JD-U), its sitting MP Vishwamohan Kumar from Supaul seat quit the party and joined the BJP Sunday.
> 
> Vishwamohan was upset after he was denied ticket to contest the Lok Sabha polls.
> 
> After joining the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), Vishwamohan blamed Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar for denying him ticket to fight the elections.
> 
> Another JD-U legislator Annu Shukla Sunday revolted against the party and threatened to contest from Vaishali seat as Independent.
> 
> "I will contest the polls as Independent after being denied a party ticket," said Annu, wife of criminal-turned-former MP Munna Shukla, who is behind bars in connection with a murder case.
> 
> Three days ago, former JD-U Rajya Sabha MP N.K. Singh resigned from the party and joined the BJP. A former bureaucrat, Singh was unhappy after JD-U did not renominate him for the Rajya Sabha.
> 
> Denied ticket, JD-U sitting MP joins BJP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



It's raining with party hoppers in BJP....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You can argue that congress has used secularism to gain votes in recent past. But that doesn't mean that the meaning of secularism can be defined by lower level leaders like Modi, Advani and Co. The definition of what true secularism is has to be done by truly great leaders. And there is only one of that caliber in India today- that is Anna Hazare. Until then congress is thrown out because of corruption.



Ya Anna Hazare is a true leader...............

He first promised Mamata of joining her in the rally & than din't go just because there wasn't any crowd 

What a True Leader He is.



ranjeet said:


> Wear this magical cap and turn secular ...



Modi is not SECULAR................Why???

B'coz he din't wear a skull cap...................!!!

"Jab humney apni soch hi itni choti bana li hai..........toh desh bada kaisey banega???"

ANYONE??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Are they running for the office in these elections?


 
Not enough. The question is too important. Whether Gandhi was running for election or not, you would have still left for other leaders to decide the question. You pick modi for what he is and ignore his counsel for what he is not until a better leader comes along.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Guynextdoor2 said:


> 'Truly Great Leaders' cannot be taken down with news articles from Navbharat Times. You want modi because he's a great administrator. Hell, even rabid opponents like me will give it to him thhe at he's one of thou e most competent administratorsin the world. But 'truly great leaders' include Gandhi and Patel and Mandela. I don't think you rate Modi in that league. Those are the kinds of people who should define what 'secularism' is.


Gandhi was more of an appeaser. Ataturk is the best symbol of secularism, total separation of religion from state affairs

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Not enough. The question is too important. Whether Gandhi was running for election or not, you would have still left for other leaders to decide the question. You pick modi for what he is and ignore his counsel for what he is not until a better leader comes along.


what exactly you want to convey here?


----------



## Manvantaratruti

ranjeet said:


> what exactly you want to convey here?



That you are me are all mere mortals ........ and lofty ideals like "secularism" can only be defined by demi gods 

....bloody civilians ............. we should really wait for the next "messiah" for helping us rediscover secularism. God will directly speak to him and he will reveal "real secularism" in his "true" book and demolish the false leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ranjeet said:


> what exactly you want to convey here?



Somehow you should not vote for Modi...............don't know what it is but SOMEHOW he is bad for nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Not enough. The question is too important. Whether Gandhi was running for election or not, you would have still left for other leaders to decide the question. You pick modi for what he is and ignore his counsel for what he is not until a better leader comes along.


Gandhi was a spineless apperser cum emo manipulator. @ExtraOdinary has it right.


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Manvantaratruti said:


> What does that mean ?



This is for "Neutral voters", AAP supporters and Congress Supporters who were crying Pink Chaddis from


JanjaWeed said:


> *JD-U sitting MP joins BJP*
> 
> 
> 
> It's raining with party hoppers in BJP....



Hehehe... If Munna Shukla's wife contests, BJP will win by huge margin...


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> This is for "Neutral voters", AAP supporters and Congress Supporters who were crying Pink Chaddis from
> 
> 
> Hehehe... If Munna Shukla's wife contests, BJP will win by huge margin...


Jha sahab Jaswant Singh ji agar nahi maane to kya lagta hai BJP ko kitna nuksaan hoga.


----------



## jbond197

BJP has made a mess of the campaign in the last few days... Highly disappointing!!

The party has enough leaders why do they need to keep inducting all the thugs from other parties.. The more you induct them , the more you will be forced not to give tickets to the real deserving loyal BJP candidates. Enough of this BS and its high time this induction of people left, right and center should be stopped!! If people want to join, they can as a simple worker but should not be allowed to join only for fighting elections. 

Such opportunist people can ditch BJP anytime after joining the bandwagon and winning on BJP's ticket..


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> BJP has made a mess of the campaign in the last few days... Highly disappointing!!
> 
> The party has enough leaders why do they need to keep inducting all the thugs from other parties.. The more you induct them , the more you will be forced not to give tickets to the real deserving loyal BJP candidates. Enough of this BS and its high time this induction of people left, right and center should be stopped!! If people want to join, they can as a simple worker but not for only fighting elections. Such opportunist people are not needed and they can ditch BJP anytime..



26 se 4 rally per day shuru ho rahi hain 

Events - Mission272+ Volunteer Platform | BJP | 2014 Lok Sabha Elections | Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jha said:


> Hehehe... If Munna Shukla's wife contests, BJP will win by huge margin...



this munna shukla guy is accused in some IAS officer murder case na ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> 26 se 4 rally per day shuru ho rahi hain
> 
> Events - Mission272+ Volunteer Platform | BJP | 2014 Lok Sabha Elections | Narendra Modi


Should help in bringing some momentum back. Last 10 days before the voting starts...BJP really needs to go full throttle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> BJP has made a mess of the campaign in the last few days... Highly disappointing!!
> 
> The party has enough leaders why do they need to keep inducting all the thugs from other parties.. The more you induct them , the more you will be forced not to give tickets to the real deserving loyal BJP candidates. Enough of this BS and its high time this induction of people left, right and center should be stopped!! If people want to join, they can as a simple worker but should not be allowed to join only for fighting elections.
> 
> Such opportunist people can ditch BJP anytime after joining the bandwagon and winning on BJP's ticket..


Nah actually people in India are more busy in T20 these days .... people are into these days than watching news channels


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> 26 se 4 rally per day shuru ho rahi hain
> 
> Events - Mission272+ Volunteer Platform | BJP | 2014 Lok Sabha Elections | Narendra Modi



I think that might take a focus away from the in fights but my really concern is - similar in-fights in Delhi hurted BJP there in assembly elections and now we are seeing the repeat of the events in lok sabha elections. 

I don't know what the hell is wrong with Advani. If he is so desperate to become PM then why did he even let Vajpayee ji become PM as that was his best chance. He should have resigned after 2009 LS debacle after realizing Indians do not want to see him as PM. But the old man is still sulking.. I am losing respect for him each passing day..


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Jha sahab Jaswant Singh ji agar nahi maane to kya lagta hai BJP ko kitna nuksaan hoga.



Nuksaan ghanta nahin hoga... Jyada se jyada ek seat ( Bramer) ka.. Senior leader hain isliye tora kharab lag raha nahin to wo kaam to ek number ke chutiyapa wala kar rahe hain... Sathiyane ki bhi koi limit hoti hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

jbond197 said:


> BJP has made a mess of the campaign in the last few days... Highly disappointing!!
> 
> The party has enough leaders why do they need to keep inducting all the thugs from other parties.. The more you induct them , the more you will be forced not to give tickets to the real deserving loyal BJP candidates. Enough of this BS and its high time this induction of people left, right and center should be stopped!! If people want to join, they can as a simple worker but should not be allowed to join only for fighting elections.
> 
> Such opportunist people can ditch BJP anytime after joining the bandwagon and winning on BJP's ticket..


Bjp have too play that gamble if they want to win with huge margin every party is doing it right now and in past.


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> 26 se 4 rally per day shuru ho rahi hain
> 
> Events - Mission272+ Volunteer Platform | BJP | 2014 Lok Sabha Elections | Narendra Modi



Bas isi ka intezar hai... Bahut gap ho gaya.. Now its time to roar back..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

ranjeet said:


> Nah actually people in India are more busy in T20 these days .... people are into these days than watching news channels


Yaar match ke baad log news mein dekhte hein ki eik din Advani naraaz, agle din Sushma or uske baad Jaswant.. Kya majaak bna rakha hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> 26 se 4 rally per day shuru ho rahi hain
> 
> Events - Mission272+ Volunteer Platform | BJP | 2014 Lok Sabha Elections | Narendra Modi



Bas isi ka intezar hai... Bahut gap ho gaya.. Now its time to roar back..



chak de INDIA said:


> this munna shukla guy is accused in some IAS officer murder case na ?



Yes.. He has some solid hold in that area..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Nuksaan ghanta nahin hoga... Jyada se jyada ek seat ( Bramer) ka.. Senior leader hain isliye tora kharab lag raha nahin to wo kaam to ek number ke chutiyapa wala kar rahe hain... Sathiyane ki bhi koi limit hoti hai..


I know ... the changeover of power center should have been more smooth. It's just that media gets some ammo to pull BJP's leg This evening before the match every channel was talking about Mathulik and BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

NKVD said:


> Bjp have too play that gamble if they want to win with huge margin every party is doing it right now and in past.



No it does not need to play dirty.. I am sure BJP can win on its own strengths. You think inducting these opportunists who never believed in the ideology of the party is going to help BJP. They will keep asking for more for their support.


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> Yaar match ke baad log news mein dekhte hein ki eik din Advani naraaz, agle din Sushma or uske baad Jaswant.. Kya majaak bna rakha hai..


Bhujti hui lau hai ... ek baar to jor maarge bhujne se pehle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

jbond197 said:


> I think that might take a focus away from the in fights but my really concern is - similar in-fights in Delhi hurted BJP there in assembly elections and now we are seeing the repeat of the events in lok sabha elections.
> 
> I don't know what the hell is wrong with Advani. If he is so desperate to become PM then why did he even let Vajpayee ji become PM as that was his best chance. He should have resigned after 2009 LS debacle after realizing Indians do not want to see him as PM. But the old man is still sulking.. I am losing respect for him each passing day..


By creating mishaps Advani only hitting his leg with axe.he now on Sangh Radar he is finished now and all his hopes are being shattered


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> I know ... the changeover of power center should have been more smooth. It's just that media gets some ammo to pull BJP's leg This evening before the match every channel was talking about Mathulik and BJP



Yes... All the closet Congressites and AAPites spring back to action. They just need a chance to say something bad about BJP.


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Yes... All the closet Congressites and AAPites spring back to action. They just need a chance to say something bad about BJP.


AAP Gurgaon Unit and some 250 supporters resigned from the party today. Incharge there gave the topi back to Kejriwal on the stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

ranjeet said:


> I know ... the changeover of power center should have been more smooth. It's just that media gets some ammo to pull BJP's leg This evening before the match every channel was talking about Mathulik and BJP



Every one knows media has always been anti Modi. They need ammo to stop Modi's chariot and it is not any one else but BJP who is providing the ammo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447752374430355456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447752500070723584



Is Yogendra Yadav ka haarna bahut jaroori hai.. Apne aap ko aaj ka Chanakya samajhta hai... Kamina 2004-05 mein Lalu ki tarafdari karta tha.. Hum Bihar wale bhule nahin hain isko...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> Every one knows media has always been anti Modi. They need ammo to stop Modi's chariot and it is not any one else but BJP who is providing the ammo.


Nothing is going to stop it now even if Modi tried himself.



jha said:


> Is Yogendra Yadav ka haarna bahut jaroori hai.. Apne aap ko aaj ka Chanakya samajhta hai... Kamina 2004-05 mein Lalu ki tarafdari karta tha.. Hum Bihar wale bhule nahin hain isko...


He is surely going to loose, AAP tried to rope in the worker unions of industries but they left the party when YoYo Yadav was nominated from here. He is going to loose for sure.


----------



## NKVD

jbond197 said:


> No it does not need to play dirty.. I am sure BJP can win on its own strengths. You thing inducting these opportunists who never believed in the ideology of the party is going to help BJP. They will keep asking for more for their support.


Look i hope bjp will. you never now Congress they have corrupted the deep roots of the system and seriously i don't trust Indian public they are people's who get amused or manuplated easily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Nothing is going to stop it now even if Modi tried himself.
> 
> 
> He is surely going to loose, AAP tried to rope in the worker unions of industries but they left the party when YoYo Yadav was nominated from here. He is going to loose for sure.



Yes.. They were expecting ticket for their Union secretary. 

Anyway this technique of leaving party during rally is good. Everywhere Kejriwal goes, party workers should handover their Topis on stage to him..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Indian-King said:


> so whoever came with the ------------ that muslims likes modhi and bla bla bla
> today we muslims spit on his face
> 4 IM were about to bomb the shyt out modhi when was about to reach varanasi
> 
> *respect minorities or the 800 year of ruling will come back, or we might carve out another pakistan


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Nuksaan ghanta nahin hoga... Jyada se jyada ek seat ( Bramer) ka.. Senior leader hain isliye tora kharab lag raha nahin to wo kaam to ek number ke chutiyapa wala kar rahe hain... Sathiyane ki bhi koi limit hoti hai..


Don't know why he is so bitter. He could have always contested from Darjeeling, if he wanted to. His son has already made an entry into mainstream politics by being an MLA.. & Mr Singh claims that this is going to be his last term, he should have been more accommodative in the larger interest of the party & the fact that the person who is contesting for BJP from Barmer is suppose to make an impact on surrounding constituencies as well due to his background!


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't know why he is so bitter. *He could have always contested from Darjeeling, if he wanted to*. His son has already made an entry into mainstream politics by being an MLA.. & Mr Singh claims that this is going to be his last term, he should have been more accommodative in the larger interest of the party & the fact that the person who is contesting for BJP from Barmer is suppose to make an impact on surrounding constituencies as well due to his background!



He did not contest from Darjeeling because Darjeeling BJP unit as well as GJM did not want him to contest from there. He was rarely found in his constituency and in these days when MP is expected to work in his constituency was clearly a misfit.

He could have been persuaded to enter parliament through RS. But he probably became too ambitious for his own good. Some are saying that Sushma used him as cannon fodder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*IB alert of ‘human bomb’ threat to Modi*


> The Intelligence Bureau has issued a specific alert of a possible “human bomb” targeting a rally of BJP prime ministerial nominee Narendra Modi.
> 
> According to sources, the IB alert says the attack may be on the lines of assassination of former prime minister Rajiv Gandhi by the LTTE in 1991. The “highly specific” input states that while Modi won’t be shot at, a suicide bomber may target him disguised as a supporter. The alert does not specify the gender of the likely bomber.
> 
> The agencies suspect any assassination attempt would be most likely in Modi’s own constituencies of Varanasi and Vadodara.
> 
> A red alert concerning a threat to Modi was first issued after he was declared BJP’s PM candidate. Officers in at least three agencies, including the National Investigation Agency (NIA), have been working on specific phone intercepts picked up early August 2013, which have now been shaped into a credible intelligence input.
> 
> “The agencies are also working on messages picked up from social networking sites coinciding with poll announcements,” said a senior official.
> 
> Security agencies are tracking “floating” members of outfits like the Lashkar-e-Toiba and Indian Mujahideen (IM), and former cadres of SIMI. At least two cells are working on terrorists from splinter groups like the Hizbul Mujahideen.
> 
> The IB has issued inputs regarding the security protocol to several states, particularly Uttar Pradesh, Gujarat and Maharashtra. “We are keeping a live channel open with these states,” confirmed a senior intelligence official.
> 
> While security protocols for some other candidates, including Rahul Gandhi and Arvind Kejriwal, are being worked out, the agencies have instructed at least two states to press in “maximum manpower” during Modi’s rallies.
> 
> The NIA also has provided leads picked up from interrogation of IM terrorist Yasin Bhatkal on a possible conspiracy to target Modi.
> 
> IB alert of ‘human bomb’ threat to Modi | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> *IB alert of ‘human bomb’ threat to Modi*


This isn't 91 .... leaders nowadays can't be reached by any aandu gaandu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> This isn't 91 .... leaders nowadays can't be reached by any aandu gaandu.


luckily Modi has multi-layered security cover. I'm sure it's not just islamic fundamentalists after him.. there are those ones within India who feel threatened politically if he comes to power! His team needs to be extra cautious!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> *IB alert of ‘human bomb’ threat to Modi*


Anyway did you read about AAP's wave in gurgaon today? Apparently it swept away the whole Gurgaon unit along with its cadre 
over 250 member resigns from aam aadmi party: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Anyway did you read about AAP's wave in gurgaon today? Apparently it swept away the whole Gurgaon unit along with its cadre
> over 250 member resigns from aam aadmi party: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक


I know... just about to post that... 

Setback for AAP in Gurgaon as office-bearers quit | The Indian Express

Looks like honeymoon has come to an end really & truly!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> I know... just about to post that...
> 
> Setback for AAP in Gurgaon as office-bearers quit | The Indian Express
> 
> Looks like honeymoon has come to an end really & truly!


There is a saying in haryanvi ... shaayani kutiya goo khaati hai !!! 
Chaube je chale the chabbey ji ban ne dube ji ban ke laute !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

worth listening to...


----------



## jiki

JanjaWeed said:


> *IB alert of ‘human bomb’ threat to Modi*



Actually thing is that in delhi and central gov every body did know that Modiji will be their new boss so every body trying their level best to welcome their beloved PM be it delhi police, ib, raw or C.B.I ab to bas ek cheez hona baki he " HAR HAR MODI GHAR GHAR MODI"


----------



## cloud_9

When will the results be announced ?


----------



## Android

cloud_9 said:


> When will the results be announced ?



16th may


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jiki said:


> Actually thing is that in delhi and central gov every body did know that Modiji will be their new boss so every body trying their level best to welcome their beloved PM be it delhi police, ib, raw or C.B.I ab to bas ek cheez hona baki he " HAR HAR MODI GHAR GHAR MODI"



HAR HAR MODI, GHAR GHAR MODI


----------



## Android

Manvantaratruti said:


> HAR HAR MODI, GHAR GHAR MODI




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447694067288121344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

The_Showstopper said:


> Proof please which obviously should be a credible....




What sort of Proof do you need. his own party man says the she asked Rs 7 lakhs for election campaign for him. Do you want me to provide the video of conversation?



The_Showstopper said:


> So 25% of the villages have water shortage and you say its great news. What has Modi done for last 13 years? And let me tell you that Gujarat has received good rainfall last decade. Kalpsar project was conceived to build a reservoir with dam in the Gulf of Khambhat to harness flood waters of nine rivers during the time of Keshubhai Patel government in 1998, it is still in the study stage mode even after 14 years of conceptualisation. Other projects haven't been running as per schedule. And please go through the following articles.
> 
> Narmada canal work moving at snail’s pace - The Times of India
> ‘Narmada water not reaching farmers for want of minor canals’ | The Indian Express
> Narmada drowning Nalsarovar, keeping birds away - The Times of India




Yes it is a great news of course. COmpare that with any other government. These problems are acute and take decades to resolve. 

In delhi, COngress had its government for 15 years still they could not provide clean water to national capital. People like you will apply different criterion to judge the performance BJP lead and other government.


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> What utter nonsense, anyone with a double digit IQ can see that the number of Farm suicides in Gujarat has gone down under the leadership of Mr Modi.
> 
> *From 480 in 2003-2007, down to 125 in 2008-2012.* There is no quick fix, there is no magic wand, that Modi will wave and everything will be fine and dandy.
> 
> Compare this to the *Congress ruled states of Maharashtra and Andhra Pradesh, where over 25,000 farmers have committed suicide from 2008-2012.* Mind you these states are being ruled by the so called pro poor, pro farmer political party Congress, and is home of the union agriculture minister Sharad Pawar!




In Maharashtra 25 farmers committed suicide in 3 weeks. These fake congi supporters have totally different criterion. It is OK for them if 25000 farmers commit suicide in congi ruled state but very bad if 125 farmers commit suicide in Gujarat.



fsayed said:


> Where is the Clean Chit for Modi in the 2002 Gujarat violence? Would Arun Jaitley, the lawyer, debate?





If clean chit is not there than where is the FIR?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> what exactly you want to convey here?



I'm not clear, I was drunk. You should have figured out something was wrong when one of my posts called him 'one of the greatest administrators in the world'


----------



## HariPrasad

jiki said:


> watching news in diff channel believe it or not, today after nautanki of jaswant sing 80% media now busy in narendra modi bashing and its very conspicuous from ajj tak and ndtv .. i m now convinced dat to prevent modi from becoming PM now der is an extra group
> 
> paidmedia+all regional party+AAPtards+Congress+ and now BJP old brigade Gr8ly dishearten by this kind of circumstances
> Now only god can save this country .
> 
> Thankgod i m moving out of india after casting my vote for modiji in april and to remain a proud follower of sangha ideology till end of the life
> 
> 
> kurup
> jha
> Jason bourne
> Roybot
> GreenFoe
> Android
> HariPrasad
> JanjaWeed
> Nair saab
> kbd-raaf
> 
> what ur take on this my frnds: nautanki of the so called old brigade of bjp.
> i m really start hating them now.




Problem with these old people is that they do not want to retire and give the chance to young one. Jaswant was offered other seat. Jetely told that he will be accommodate. I am sure that Jaswant will accept the party offer after election but he will damage the party as much as possible in election time. Same is the case with Advani. Few days back, he said that he want to contest from Gandhinagar. When Gandhinagar seat was offered, he did Panga and after damaging the party impression he ultimately accepted the same seats. These idiots care about party a least. They think that since we build the party, it is our right to do what ever to party till we alive. After our death, our son and daughter should dominate the party.



The_Showstopper said:


> narendramodi.in  Any better source? Anyways this is for you....
> 
> The state government's rs 25,000-crore dream project, kalpasar, which proposes to provide water, power and road connectivity, appears to be too good to be true. the project, which plans to convert the gulf of khambhat into a fresh water lake, *could have started latest by 2005,* now seems to be a mirage. *experts feel, the government's present stance and the operating skills of bureaucracy would allow the project to kick-start only around 2011, or even later.*
> 
> Source: Govt apathy may delay Kalpasar project - The Times of India
> 
> Kalpasar project further delayed for a year - Indian Express
> 
> *A headline of one of the old newspaper archives :
> *
> *Narendra Modi aims to complete Kalpasar project in record time. *
> 
> Source: Narendra Modi aims to complete Kalpasar project in record time : STATES - India Today (Date: November 8, 2004)
> 
> Now take a chill pill...




This is a very huge projecta and costs lakhs of crore. Main issue is finance. Unless the private sector is not involved, It is very difficult to complete the project with government fund.


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm not clear, I was drunk. You should have figured out something was wrong when one of my posts called him 'one of the greatest administrators in the world'



Nashe mein Insaan hamesha sach kehta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Varanasi's Muslim women pray for Modi - Rediff Realtime News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Manvantaratruti said:


> So you trust a nepali to keep you safe from Hindooos ?  ......I bet he make's you feel safe. Remember he is a hindoo too
> 
> 
> 
> Read above post man ...... Harin Pathak had to go.
> 
> Advani aide Harin Pathak, who was denied ticket, says he is 'deeply hurt' | NDTV.com
> 
> "In a sign of rebellion, seven time BJP MP and L K Advani loyalist Harin Pathak, who has been denied Lok Sabha ticket, today flayed the party decision and said he would consult his supporters before taking next step..................He further said that he spoke to party veteran *L K Advani and Leader of Opposition in Lok Sabha Sushma Swaraj yesterday, *when they called up enquiring about his ticket."
> 
> Sushma is standing on the shoulders of such men to undercut Modi ....... its important to first remove her support base from BJP if NaMo wants to be sure his term will not be sabotaged from within.




The problem in giving the ticket to these old guys is that they will demand a ministry birth after election and that too of their own choice. It is batter to cut them at this stage. I do not say that what ever has happened is good or right but you want to avoid something, Do not delay but take immediate action.


----------



## kurup

In Varanasi, Modi gets unlikely support from Shias | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

ranjeet said:


> He is surely going to loose, AAP tried to rope in the worker unions of industries but they left the party when YoYo Yadav was nominated from here. He is going to loose for sure.




But I am more interested in Kejri loosing his deposite. Kejri is a Biggest liar. He told that I was lucky that I could come back alive from Gujarat. He is a liar of unmatched lying capability. He has betrayed the people of country and that to on the name of clean politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> Nashe mein Insaan hamesha sach kehta hai.



You have obviously not tried mixing lots of pot and lots of alcohol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kurup said:


> In Varanasi, Modi gets unlikely support from Shias | The Indian Express




There is great Shia sunni war is going across the world. Conflicts have started in Kashmir and UP also. It is unlikely that Muslim may remain a homogeneous voting block. BJP should Target shias in first place.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

anonymus said:


> AApke muh mein ghee shakkar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> I am a little worried about AAP party in Delhi. While i would be voting for BJP from South Delhi, i am demoralized by legion of AAPTards around me.



Just ignore these nataunki fellas. 

Simply vote for Modi and keep Mobocrasy away.



kurup said:


> In Varanasi, Modi gets unlikely support from Shias | The Indian Express



Modi win is obvious. But what I would want is, his opponents contesting against him should lose deposits.



JanjaWeed said:


> luckily Modi has multi-layered security cover. I'm sure it's not just islamic fundamentalists after him.. there are those ones within India who feel threatened politically if he comes to power! His team needs to be extra cautious!



AAPtards and Congoons,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> But I am more interested in Kejri loosing his deposite. Kejri is a Biggest liar. He told that I was lucky that I could come back alive from Gujarat. He is a liar of unmatched lying capability. He has betrayed the people of country and that to on the name of clean politics.




Have u read his todays tweet he said bjp worker planning to atteck me in varanasi )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Now nagarjun south superstar is here to meet modi  its surprising to see so many south star are cmng to meet modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Jason bourne said:


> Now nagarjun south superstar is here to meet modi  its surprising to see so many south star are cmng to meet modi



Is he planning to join BJP ?


----------



## arp2041

Heard Virapa Moily saying that he is sad as BJP din't give Jaswawnt Singh the ticket as he was one of the few SECULAR leader................

SECULAR?? Why?? B'coz he called Jinnah SECULAR & other favorable things he said for him 

These Congressis have great explaination for the defination of being Secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

Lok Sabha Elections 2014 - Congress try to stop Modi in kashi from rajparivar 11179651

If Kashi Naresh decides to back his nephew,it will be difficult for Modi to win. BJP should have approached him and given him ticket for MLA...


----------



## Roybot

Just look at these AAP and Congressi scumbags! What on earth is going on in this country 



> *New Delhi: After long protests by Jamia residents backed by AAP and Congress leaders on Sunday, the two students who were detained by the police in connection with the arrest of IM operatives were released late evening.* They were, however, asked by the special cell to join the probe later.
> 
> IM arrests: Two detained Jamia residents released after protests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> Just look at these AAP and Congressi scumbags! What on earth is going on in this country



Perks of secularism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447694067288121344



LOL.....Modi is just being Modest. 

Har Har Modi serves the same purpose as that of the Modi masks. It says we are all Modi. 

We are all Nationalists who want to build our Nation in our own way. 

....... so HAR HAR MODI, GHAR GHAR MODI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Close to 50 AAP members quit AAP and join BJP in Trivandrum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Have u read his todays tweet he said bjp worker planning to atteck me in varanasi )




This Drama queen is going to do everything for political mileage. Actually he faces some ink throwing like incident from none other than his own party members to whom he has cheated.



Jason bourne said:


> Now nagarjun south superstar is here to meet modi  its surprising to see so many south star are cmng to meet modi



This is great. In south, people wants to vote for BJP but i absence of leadership and organization BJP is unable to emerge as a major political force. hence people are unable to vote BJP. A good leadership is required. If BJP can emerge as a major political force, It will easily rule india for 25 more years.


----------



## jha

Here you go.. One more ch**iya flip flopping..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447950971444801536
BTW Nagarjuna is meeting Modi today seeking ticket for his Wife. I think BJP can spare one ticket for her.

Almost complete Telgu industry will be in BJP-TDP camp. NTR's family+ Pawan Kalyan+ Nagarjuna.. Should help getting some votes..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Lok Sabha Elections 2014 - Congress try to stop Modi in kashi from rajparivar 11179651
> 
> If Kashi Naresh decides to back his nephew,it will be impossible for Modi to win. BJP should have approached him and given him ticket for MLA...




No kashi Naresh or anybody can stop NAMO in banaras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You have obviously not tried mixing lots of pot and lots of alcohol.


In our coll. parlance we used to call that mix "cocaine"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

> *as Raju Yadav, an ice cream vendor near the Dashashwamedh Ghat argued, when a PM candidate is seeking your mandate, should one allow an overflowing drain to become an undue bother?*



Varanasi: Narendra Modi reigns as Arvind Kejriwal seen as Delhi deserter - Page2 - The Economic Times on Mobile

A piece of Gujarat CM’s ancestral village flourishing in Varanasi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Lok Sabha Elections 2014 - Congress try to stop Modi in kashi from rajparivar 11179651
> 
> If Kashi Naresh decides to back his nephew,it will be impossible for Modi to win. BJP should have approached him and given him ticket for MLA...



Until Lord Ram himself comes to earth & fight against Modi, no one can stop the Modi wave in Varanasi...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*When Master Kejriwal accused his maths teacher of being corrupt*

“Today we will learn about the infinite geometric series, students,” the maths teacher, Shanta Sharma, said.
“Yes, ma’m,” students of the ninth grade of Holy Angels school in Haryana chorused.

The class was in full attendance except for one empty bench in the last row.

“Where is Master Ashutosh?” Ms Sharma queried. “Is the boy interested in passing this year?” The students didn’t answer but many of them were gazing up at the ceiling.

The maths teacher looked up and shrieked to see young Ashutosh, hanging upside down from the ceiling.

“You fool,” she shrieked, as Master Ashutosh finally lost his grip and fell down.

“The agents of the Modee were attacking me, madam,” Ashutosh stammered, alluding to his ongoing conflict with the so called lotus gang from the next section, as he got up but Ms Sharma was in no mood for explanations.

“The English teacher tells me you are hopeless. I can see why. Now get out,” she hollered.

Ms Sharma was not very hopeful about this dim-witted kid. Engineering or medicine were ruled out for him. Which profession would he finally enter, she thought, as she shut the door on Ashtutosh, and resumed the lecture.

“Yesterday, we learnt the general formula for summation of a geometric series, my dear students,” she said, “but when the absolute value of the ratio between successive terms, r, is less than one, then the infinite series a + ar + ar^2 and so on sums to …”

The teacher scribbled ‘a/1-r’ on the board, the chalk making a screeching noise as she did so.

“If you say so, then indeed it must be true, miss,” butted in Master Yogendra Yadav, a front bench student, “but would it be too much to ask for a proof?”

“I’m coming to that, Yogendra,” the teacher replied, a little testily. This Yogendra was overall mediocre but couched himself in sanctimoniousness, always insisting on proofs and raw data to back up facts. She would have to have a talk with his parents to get him to tone down a bit. He was becoming more painful by the day.

“The reason this infinite series sums to the expression is because,” the teacher began before she was interrupted by a wail. It was Master Kejriwal, the class monitor. A brilliant kid, the teacher’s pet, one who could be relied on to give the list of students who had copied their homework.

“What’s wrong, Arvind?” the teacher said, looking at her favorites pupil.

Master Kejriwal’s eyes were blazing with fury, his facial features contorted into a grotesque expression of ineffable rage.

“You are corrupt,” Master Kejriwal stuttered. “With great sadness, I will have to expose you also, miss.”

The teacher was taken aback. Was Master Kejriwal on to something? She had indeed taken sick leave the previous week so that she could host the neighbourhood kitty party. Was Master Kejriwal going to rat on her also?

“Er…what’s the issue, Arvind?” she said, trying to regain her wits.

“You used the term ‘sum’ which is blatantly incorrect. The series on the left only converges to a/1-r. It is a limiting case. You have misled the students, madam,” Master Kejriwal remonstrated, tears of anger flowing down his eyes.

Ms Sharma was stunned. Such exactitude, such commitment to precision grounded in axioms, such analytical clarity but most impressive of all, such fearlessness in questioning authority. The boy would be a misfit in the real world with all its imperfections, approximations and ambiguity. He belonged in the world of numbers.

Ms Sharma began to clap in awe. “Brilliant. That was simply brilliant. Arvind, you are destined for greatness,” she said, eyes rolling in wonder. The rest of the students also began to clap.

“_Mein to aam student hoon, miss. Meri koi aukat nahin _[_I am a mediocre student, miss. I don’t possess any greatness_],” a blushing Kejriwal ventured with false humility, though he clearly seemed to be enjoying the adulation.

“No, you are outstanding, my dear. With such analytical aptitude and dogged determination, a great career in the sciences lies ahead of you. Not just any of the sciences but the queen of sciences, mathematics,” Ms Sharma proclaimed. “Arvind, promise me you will not turn into yet another engineer who goes on to do a MBA so that he can peddle FMCG products or, even worse, become a _sarkari babu_.”

“I promise on my descendants, miss,” Arvind said, “that I will devote myself to the pursuit of truth and truth alone as a scientist.”

Alas, another character trait of Arvind’s would reveal itself, in a painful manner, over the next few years. Much to Ms Sharma’s dismay, Arvind would sit and crack the JEE to study mechanical engineering rather than pursue a BSc in mathematics from a reputed institute. And then he would do another U turn to mug for the civils to get into the IRS. And then another U turn to become a civil society activist. And then another U turn to become a politician fighting corruption. And then another U turn to…

“I’ve now completely given up on the boy,” Ms Sharma, now a septuagenarian, long retired from her profession of teaching, told _The UnReal Times._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ARE YOU A CONGRESSI CERTIFIED SECULARIST????

WHAT YOU NEED TO GET THE CERTIFICATE WHICH IS LITERALLY ISI MARK 

1. ABUSE MODI.
2. WEAR A SKULL CAP.
3. CALL OSAMA AS OSAMA JI.
4. PRAISE JINNAH.

IF YOU FOLLOW ANY OF THE ABOVE CONDITION YOU ARE A CONGRESSI CERTIFIED SECULARIST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JDU leader Sabir Ali targets Nitish, says many leaders want to be PM

Kya khufiyapanti hai... This guy was the biggest supporter of Nitish.. Gave him a tough seat and now even he has started to target Nitish..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

arp2041 said:


> Until Lord Ram himself comes to earth & fight against Modi, no one can stop the Modi wave in Varanasi...............



MaMo fans feeling excited !!!


----------



## Roybot

jha said:


> JDU leader Sabir Ali targets Nitish, says many leaders want to be PM
> 
> Kya khufiyapanti hai... This guy was the biggest supporter of Nitish.. Gave him a tough seat and now even he has started to target Nitish..




Nitish Kumar has become dhobi ka kutta, 15% Muslim vote ke chakkar me aaj usey ye din dekhne pad rahe hain. And the most ironic thing is Muslims in Bihar will most likely vote for RJD/Congress/AAP before even thinking about JD(U).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> Nitish Kumar has become dhobi ka kutta, 15% Muslim vote ke chakkar me aaj usey ye din dekhne pad rahe hain. And the most ironic thing is Muslims in Bihar will most likely vote for RJD/Congress/AAP before even thinking about JD(U).



you know, i get the feeling that the constituencies in which BJP candidate will be very strong, they may even vote for BJP as they will not want to waste there vote.


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> you know, i get the feeling that the constituencies in which BJP candidate will be very strong, they may even vote for BJP as they will not want to waste there vote.



And the constituencies where BJP has fielded Muslims candidates like Shahnawaz Hussain.


----------



## ranjeet

HariPrasad said:


> But I am more interested in Kejri loosing his deposite. Kejri is a Biggest liar. He told that I was lucky that I could come back alive from Gujarat. He is a liar of unmatched lying capability. He has betrayed the people of country and that to on the name of clean politics.


He is going to cry like a lil b!tch, this time around he bit more than what he can chew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Nice to see congress vote share dropping bellow that of BJP in WB.






If BJP allies with Chandra Babu (ithink already done) , Their combined vote share will be almost equal to congress. They have fare chances to win more seats than projected. They can certainly snatch few percentages of votes away from Congress and emerge as No one allies in Telangana pushing congress tally further down.


----------



## HariPrasad

CNN IBN had projected 36 to 38% vote for BJP. If that is done and BJP reaches 36% of vote share, They can reach 46 to 50 seats. More importantly all so called secular parties will go further down.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Wanted to kill Modi, blow up Palace on Wheels: IM bomber - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Wanted to kill Modi, blow up Palace on Wheels: IM bomber - Rediff.com India News




By the way which state's son is this bomber?

Like Yasin batkal was a son of Bihar as per some secular leader

Jaswant Files Nomination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Woah 185 rallies now thats blitzkrieg


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Woah 185 rallies now thats blitzkrieg




What is this?


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> What is this?



Sorry forgot to post link  narendra modi will do 185 rallies across india ..
Meanwhile 

JD(U) leader Sabir Ali expelled from party; he had praised Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Varanasi: Narendra Modi reigns as Arvind Kejriwal seen as Delhi deserter*



> VARANASI: Varanasi won't probably hear the 'Har Har Modi' slogan too many times after Sunday. Narendra Modi tweeted and BJP officially clarified that was not the party slogan — although for the past few days that had effectively been the party slogan in this old city. And that clarification came after Varanasi's Hindu religious leaders expressed unhappiness with Modi's supporters' adapting the 'Har Har Mahadev' chant.
> 
> But this will probably be a small blip in what promises to be a big campaign. After the Vijay Shankhnaad rally in Varanasi in December, Modi visited the Kashi Vishwanath temple and conducted a puja. "He seemed very pleased and happy," said Srikant Misra, the priest who conducted the puja for the Gujarat chief minister at the temple deemed the holiest in this ancient city. "When he was leaving, he said he will come back when he become the PM," Misra said.
> 
> Modi will likely come back to the temple sooner, to mount what will doubtless be the most high-profile campaign Varanasi will have seen. In Varanasi, the man on the street overwhelmingly says come poll day, it is going to be a big Modi victory. But the detailed calculations are as yet impossible as the Congress candidate is unknown. Except for two young Muslim weavers who said Arvind Kejriwal could change the equations here, he is usually derided as the man who ran away from Delhi.
> 
> At the Jaipur Murti Kalakar, a shop near Sonarpura that makes marble statues to order, a tall plaster cast of Sardar Patel stands tall amidst many religious figures and a few freedom fighters. The Patel statue is being developed for an order from Patna. When it is built in marble eventually, the buyer will pay Rs 1 lakh for it.
> 
> Owner Subhash Gaur, who declared Modi would sweep Varanasi, said it was immaterial who Congress fielded from here. "Even if Indira Gandhi comes back, Modi will still win," he said. But Ajay Rai is confident that he can defeat Modi, if Congress gives him a chance. Rai is the party MLA from Pindra (formerly Kolasla, an assembly constituency that falls in the neighbouring Machhlishahr Parliament constituency), who has won the past five elections to the legislative assembly and enjoys the support of the dominant Brahmin-Bhumihar community in the region. He contested Parliament elections in 2009 on a Samajwadi Party ticket and came third, winning about 1.24 lakh votes (BJP's Murli Manohar Joshi won with 2.04 lakh votes, SP's Mukhtar Ansari stood second with 1.86 lakh).
> 
> Rai says Varanasi residents are fed up of outside candidates and will elect an MP who is from here and will remain here after the elections. Rai is hoping that his party at least will be persuaded. When told about the speculation that Congress is keeping its Varanasi card close to its chest because it is trying to first reach an understanding with Ansari to stand down and lend support to the Congress candidate, Rai says he hasn't heard anything of the sort. "That would send a very wrong signal, he said.
> 
> Rai has a bit of a history with Ansari, the Quami Ekta Dal leader who is in jail facing trial for two murder charges. One count relates to the murder of Rai's elder brother Awadesh Rai, who was shot dead outside his house in 1991. If Congress fields Rai, Ansari will definitely contest as well. This will mean a split in the sizeable Muslim vote that anybody who is serious about challenging Modi must have in full. According to the 2001 Census, 15.9 per cent of the population in Varanasi was Muslim.
> 
> Rai says that Muslims will vote for him if Congress fields him. "Do you think Mukhtar or his family has worked here in the past five years? I'm the one who has helped the local Muslims. I'm always here," he said.
> Rai used to be a BJP legislator who hoped to get the party ticket to run for Parliament in 2009. When the ticket went to Joshi, he left and contested on an SP ticket. After the defeat, he contested the bypoll from Pindra as an independent and won. Subsequently, he joined Congress. Rai won his first election when he was 26. He is now 41 and seems to be quite the local figure. I later see him move through the market — in a convoy of three black Ford Endeavour SUVs. People turn to say 'Namaste', and he gestures back, from behind the tinted glass.
> 
> Many people repeat Rai's 'local man' argument to me subsequently, including the Muslim weavers. It is easy to see why this is a pervasive sentiment. The physical infrastructure in Varanasi is in a state of decay. Traffic logjam, crowded temple trails overrun by touts and merchants, filth and dirt by the streets, cows roaming all over, polluted water and 7-8 hours of power cuts in a day. But then, as Raju Yadav, an ice cream vendor near the Dashashwamedh Ghat argued, when a PM candidate is seeking your mandate, should one allow an overflowing drain to become an undue bother?
> 
> Varanasi: Narendra Modi reigns as Arvind Kejriwal seen as Delhi deserter - Page2 - The Economic Times



*Janata Dal (United) expels minister who praised Narendra Modi*



> *Patna: *Bihar's ruling Janata Dal-United (JD-U) expelled its candidate in Sheohar, Sabir Ali, after he praised BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi on Monday.
> 
> "Modi's policies (in Gujarat) are good and Modi's work for development is also laudable," Ali told the media here.
> 
> He added that "small parties" - he did not name any - were trying to cheat Muslims in the name of secularism. "But Muslims will not get trapped in this game this time."
> 
> Mr Ali is reportedly in touch with the Bharatiya Janata Party and may join it. He has been upset after the JD-U declined to nominate him to the Rajya Sabha.
> Janata Dal (United) expels minister who praised Narendra Modi | NDTV.com



This is getting hilarious. Political opportunism of the highest order... & goes to show how negotiable is this term called 'secularism' in Indian political context? @jha wasn't this guy Nitish Kumar's secularism mascot in Bihar?


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> *Varanasi: Narendra Modi reigns as Arvind Kejriwal seen as Delhi deserter*
> 
> 
> 
> *Janata Dal (United) expels minister who praised Narendra Modi*
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting hilarious. Political opportunism of the highest order... & goes to show how negotiable is this term called 'secularism' in Indian political context? @jha wasn't this guy Nitish Kumar's secularism mascot in Bihar?



Yes.. He was one of the most vocal critic of Modi.. How people change ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

BJP has a very nice chance in AP as well as Kerala Now. People in AP and Kerala are fed up of regional parties and congress and their corruption. The governance like Goa, Gujarat or MP is the need of time in South. BJP just need some good leadership. People are ready to embrace BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

HariPrasad said:


> BJP has a very nice chance in AP now. people in AP are fed up of regional parties and congress and their corruption. The governance like Goa, Gujarat or MP is the need of time in South. BJP just need some good leadership. People are ready to embrace BJP.


& they are getting the backing of some prominent Telugu personalities. You have Chiranjeevi's brother supporting Modi... & now famous actor Nagarjuna. Good things are happening for BJP in AP!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> BJP has a very nice chance in AP as well as Kerala Now. People in AP and Kerala are fed up of regional parties and congress and their corruption. The governance like Goa, Gujarat or MP is the need of time in South. BJP just need some good leadership. People are ready to embrace BJP.


Hello fascist, people of India have united to defeat your fascist party and would be dictator, Kejriwaalji is coming for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Yes.. He was one of the most vocal critic of Modi.. How people change ...



Is Shabir Ali a Shia muslim ?


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Hello fascist, people of India have united to defeat your fascist party and would be dictator, Kejriwaalji is coming for you



@Aeronaut, @WebMaster 

Pl look at the language used by members. He is a blind hater of BJP and Modi. To justify his arguement, he uses offensive language to members. Ban him immediately to maintain the decorum of forum.


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP and Apna Dal announces alliance. Apna Dal to field candidates in Mirzapur and Pratapgarh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

HariPrasad said:


> Pl look at the language used by members. He is a blind hater of BJP and Modi. To justify his arguement, he uses offensive language to members. Ban him immediately to maintain the decorum of forum.



arey yaar don't report, he is trolling u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Hello fascist, people of India have united to defeat your fascist party and would be dictator, Kejriwaalji is coming for you




Your role model Keju is like you. He thinks that using abusive language for others make him great. He will loose his deposit. Early projection of 10 to 15 seats have reduced to 4 now. Chances of geting 1 set in Hariyana, Maharashtra and gujarta have venished after his bluffing about modi. Enjoy your dream till 16th of may.



arp2041 said:


> arey yaar don't report, he is trolling u



He is trolling like his role model Keju. That is why I reported.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> Your role model Keju is like you. He thinks that using abusive language for others make him great. He will loose his deposit. Early projection of 10 to 15 seats have reduced to 4 now. Chances of geting 1 set in Hariyana, Maharashtra and gujarta have venished after his bluffing about modi. Enjoy your dream till 16th of may.



Kejriwaalji is the hero of educated middle class, unfortunately middle class also has some black sheep like you who are fascists and communalists, but we have united to defeat your cause. Is baar Kejriwaalji ki sarkaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Manvantaratruti said:


> Is Shabir Ali a Shia muslim ?



No.. I think He is Sunni.. But am not sure... Let me ask others..


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

These so sorry vids are brilliant.


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Kejriwaalji is the hero of educated middle class, unfortunately middle class also has some black sheep like you who are fascists and communalists, but we have united to defeat your cause. Is baar Kejriwaalji ki sarkaar




some black sheep like you who are fascists and communalists

@Aeronaut , @WebMaster 

Look at the language used by this guy. Your inaction will appreciate him to use more abusive language for other members. Ban him immoderately. He is a habitual offender and violates forum rule repeatedly. Your inaction will appreciate to do that repeatedly.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

HariPrasad said:


> @Aeronaut, @WebMaster
> 
> Pl look at the language used by members. He is a blind hater of BJP and Modi. To justify his arguement, he uses offensive language to members. Ban him immediately to maintain the decorum of forum.


He is being sarcastic.  sometimes gets too real...


Manvantaratruti said:


> Is Shabir Ali a Shia muslim ?


Shia afaik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Kejriwaalji is the hero of educated middle class, unfortunately middle class also has some black sheep like you who are fascists and communalists, but we have united to defeat your cause. Is baar Kejriwaalji ki sarkaar




Kejri is a villain of Middle class. He has proved himself worse than other politician. People had put a faith in him. He betrayed the people. It is not me alone, thousands of AAP workers are living the party, official candidates are returning tickets, Founder members are leaving party after putting serious allegation. 

Who is responsible for all that. He is a congress agent created to spoil Anna movement. He is systematically finishing AAP. He has shown his true colour. He has stopped talking against congi corruption. You will also have one day when you will come out of your delusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

SarthakGanguly said:


> Shia afaik



Ya ......the name Ali is usually used by Shia's hence the doubt. Shia's seems to be swinging towards Modi. Bohra's too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> Kejri is a villain of Middle class. He has proved himself worse than other politician. People had put a faith in him. He betrayed the people. It is not me alone, thousands of AAP workers are living the party, official candidates are returning tickets, Founder members are leaving party after putting serious allegation.
> 
> Who is responsible for all that. He is a congress agent created to spoil Anna movement. He is systematically finishing AAP. He has shown his true colour. He has stopped talking against congi corruption. You will also have one day when you will come out of your delusion.



Kejriwaalji is graduate from IIT, we dont need chai wala as our PM . Anna is a stooge of Ambani and Adani, so are you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Kejriwaalji is graduate from IIT, we dont need chai wala as our PM . Anna is a stooge of Ambani and Adani, so are you



Memon who did bomb blast in bombay was a chartered accountant and abdul kalam used to distribute papers door to door.

Bye bye 

Tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ExtraOdinary said:


> Kejriwaalji is graduate from IIT, we dont need chai wala as our PM . Anna is a stooge of Ambani and Adani, so are you



Your IIT Graduate is an incompetent fool who could not Manage Delhi , while Modi has proven his administrative skills in Gujarat ...


----------



## kurup




----------



## kbd-raaf

HariPrasad said:


> @Aeronaut, @WebMaster
> 
> Pl look at the language used by members. He is a blind hater of BJP and Modi. To justify his arguement, he uses offensive language to members. Ban him immediately to maintain the decorum of forum.



Please look up sarcasm in the dictionary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> No.. I think He is Sunni.. But am not sure... Let me ask others..




Greatness of Modi is that he has made many people change their heart which is very uncommon in politics. That is why this man is very great. I am sure that he will change India once come to power.


----------



## walwal

BJP will have to say goodbye, I won't, says Jaswant Singh | NDTV.com

Pathetic loser. Fail to understand and sad to see that stalwarts like him (Jaswant Singh) behaving like this. At this age where return ticket is almost booked, they are still clinging on to the ticket game.



fsayed said:


> Controversial Muthalik forced to exit BJP within hours: 10 developments | NDTV.com
> 
> 
> *ontroversial Muthalik forced to exit BJP within hours: 10 developments*
> Cheat Sheet | Edited by Abhinav Bhatt (With inputs from PTI) | Updated: March 23, 2014 18:48 IST
> 
> 
> indiaproperty.com/Apartment+Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hubli, Karnataka: * Barely a few hours after controversial chief of the Sri Ram Sene Pramod Muthalik, linked with an attack on women at a pub in Mangalore in 2009, was inducted in the BJP by its state unit in Karnataka, sources say his admission to the party has been stopped.
> FOLLOWING ARE THE TOP 10 DEVELOPMENTS IN THE STORY:
> 
> This afternoon, Mr Muthalik, 61, had signed up with the BJP at a function in Hubli in Karnataka. The event was attended by state leaders, including the state party president, Prahlad Joshi, former Chief Minister Jagadish Shettar and former Deputy Chief Minister K S Eshwarappa.
> 
> 
> "I have joined the BJP unconditionally to campaign for the party anywhere and ensure Narendra Modi becomes prime minister to provide a decisive leadership," Mr Muthalik told reporters.
> 
> 
> Soon after, Goa Chief Minister Manohar Parrikar opposed his party, the BJP's decision to induct Mr Muthalik. "They shouldn't do it, his membership should be cancelled. I have asked central leadership that he should not be allowed to join, and his membership should be cancelled," the Goa Chief Minister said.
> 
> 
> Mr Muthalik had courted a huge controversy in 2009 after members of his Sri Ram Sene carried out an attack on a pub in Mangalore during which young women were dragged out. He had also carried out a campaign against the celebration of Valentine's Day.
> 
> 
> Mr Muthalik, who was arrested after the incident, had claimed that their actions were "aimed at protecting the women". The then Karnataka chief minister BS Yeddyurappa had said the Sri Ram Sene had "nothing to do" with the BJP or its ideological mentor, the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS).
> 
> 
> The Congress slammed the BJP inducting Mr Muthalik, saying that its leaders, including Sushma Swaraj have been talking about women's empowerment but their party was now "glaringly opposing women's emancipation". Congress' Ambika Soni said people should send a firm message in the coming election that "any party which honours, appeases people who publicly violate the self-respect and dignity of women are not going to be tolerated".
> 
> 
> "Pramod Muthalik's induction into BJP manifests the domination of RSS-Narendra Modi on what's left of a disintegrating BJP; old & fascist, (sic)" tweeted Congress spokesperson Sanjay Jha.
> 
> 
> Aam Aadmi's Party's Ashutosh took at dig at BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi over his party's decision to induct Mr Muthalik. "Modi wants to become PM at any cost and he can make any compromise for that . Muthalik joining proves that.#muthalikBJP, (sic)" he tweeted.
> 
> 
> Born in a Marathi family at Hukkeri in Belgaum district bordering Maharashtra, Mr Muthalik had joined the RSS in 1975 and was also associated for some time with the Bajrang Dal. Today was the first time he was officially being associated with the party.
> 
> 
> The hardcore Hindutva leader is facing several cases, including one relating to promoting enmity between two communities.




Dude, you can just post the link. I know you are super excited with yesterday's drama which was totally unwarranted.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ExtraOdinary said:


> Kejriwaalji is graduate from IIT, we dont need chai wala as our PM . Anna is a stooge of Ambani and Adani, so are you


Bas karr yaar, ab to Mods bhi pagla jayengay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Hamara apna 'zero loss' sibal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mujraparty

Salman Khurshid booked for violation of poll code - The Hindu


----------



## JanjaWeed

Meanwhile in Congress! 

*Nagma molested and forcefully kissed by Congress MLA Gaj Raj Sharma in Meerut rally – watch video!*








*Last year south actor Shweta Menon alleged that she was molested by 76-year-old Congress MP N Peethambara Kurup and this year there is a fresh episode of misbehaviour by a congressman towards another southern star has come to the forefront*
Actor turned politician Nagma was molested by her colleague Congress MLA Gaj Raj Sharma at a rally in Meerut. The actor who was attending an election rally in Hapur was shocked when Sharma grabbed her in full public view and kissed her on the cheek. The pictures of this episode have gone viral on the internet, shows an upset Nagma walking out of a rally without addressing the crowds.

Nagma, was shocked when a senior party leader emerged out of the crowd and indulged in such an act. The actor was angry and took Gaj Raj’s pushed his hands off her body and directly headed to the waiting vehicle. While Sharma has argued that his intentions were not wrong, it seems that Nagma was fuming with anger as the MLA tried to feel her during the meeting. Some of the women associations have demanded an apology from Gaj Raj.

The local municipality chairman Malti Bharti has come out in support of the actor, she said, “Nagma could be his daughter’s age and whatever he did, he should have done with affection.”

Apparently the actor was not even allowed to file her nomination papers as the cops stopped district Congress president Saleem Bharti from entering the Collector’s office.






Nagma molested and forcefully kissed by Congress MLA Gaj Raj Sharma in Meerut rally – watch video! – Bollywood News & Gossip, Movie Reviews, Trailers & Videos at Bollywoodlife.com


_btw.. when a BJP candidate performs a yoga stunt... it's a big breaking news. But when a congress sitting MP molests a fellow candidate.. there is no hoohaa!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SarthakGanguly said:


> Bas karr yaar, ab to Mods bhi pagla jayengay






Star Wars said:


> Your IIT Graduate is an incompetent fool who could not Manage Delhi , while Modi has proven his administrative skills in Gujarat ...



This was Kejriwaalji's JEE answer sheet. Can your Modi to solve that integral? till then talk to the hand

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> This was Kejriwaalji's JEE answer sheet. Can your Modi to solve that integral? till then talk to the hand



Modiji has now every SOUTH INDIAN hero on his side, these types of questions are matter of seconds now................now he is THE BOSS!!


----------



## Jason bourne

Muthalik joins BJP, people (including Cong, & AAP supporters) outrage, & BJP backtracks.
Shetty joins Congress, no one bothered to outrage.


----------



## Star Wars

ExtraOdinary said:


> This was Kejriwaalji's JEE answer sheet. Can your Modi to solve that integral? till then talk to the hand



What does this have to do with administration of a state ? IS it this easy to fool you people ?


----------



## Soumitra

From 26th March to 31st March, 2014, Shri Narendra Modi will address massive rallies across India. Beginning with a rally in Udhampur (Jammu & Kashmir) on 26th March, Shri Modi will address supporters and karyakartas in Uttar Pradesh, Delhi, Jharkhand, Bihar, Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Haryana, Maharashtra, Karnataka, Arunachal Pradesh and Assam.

*Rally on 26th March, 2014*
*DayPlace*
WednesdayUdhampur (Jammu & Kashmir)
Bulandshahr (Uttar Pradesh)
Nagina (Uttar Pradesh)
New Delhi
*Rally on 27th March, 2014*
*DayPlace*
ThursdayLohardaga (Jharkhand)
Chatra (Jharkhand)
Sasaram (Bihar)
Gaya (Bihar)
*Rally on 28th March, 2014*
*DayPlace*
FridayMandla (Madhya Pradesh)
Balaghat (Madhya Pradesh)
Bastar (Chhattisgarh)
*Rally on 29th March, 2014*
*DayPlace*
SaturdayBaghpat (Uttar Pradesh)
Amroha (Uttar Pradesh)
Gohana (Haryana)
Chandigarh
*Rally on 30th March, 2014*
*DayPlace*
SundayAkola (Maharashtra)
Nanded (Maharashtra)
Belgaum (Karnataka)
Bāgalkot (Karnataka)
*Rally on 31st March, 2014*
*DayPlace*
MondayItanagar (Arunachal Pradesh)
Gogamukh (Assam)
Biswanath Chariali (Assam)
Tinsukia (Assam)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=503357106437637





Gandhi naam rakhne se Pappu baapu nahi ban jata 

@arp2041 @Parul @Indischer @Roybot @JanjaWeed @Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=503357106437637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi naam rakhne se Pappu baapu nahi ban jata
> 
> @arp2041 @Parul @Indischer @Roybot @JanjaWeed @Nair saab


----------



## Jason bourne

Vinod khanna from gurudaspur on bjp tickit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=503357106437637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi naam rakhne se Pappu baapu nahi ban jata



Kaun tha woh actor? Yeh kisi ad ka spoof tha kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Kaun tha woh actor? Yeh kisi ad ka spoof tha kya?



Arre rahul gandhi ki keh ke li hai isne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Arre rahul gandhi ki keh ke li hai isne



Mera matlab tha ki jaise woh Yuva Josh ad ka spoof aaya tha na, waise hee yeh bhi kisi ad ka spoof tha ki nahi.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Mera matlab tha ki jaise woh Yuva Josh ad ka spoof aaya tha na, waise hee yeh bhi kisi ad ka spoof tha ki nahi.



Nahi bas aise hi rahul gandhi ki campaigning style ki copy nari hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Sri Ram Sene member Dinker Shetty, accused in the 2009 Mangalore pub attack case, joins Congress' Mangalore unit!*
Tum karo to Chamatkar Aur Hum kare to Balatkar 

_(then again I'm happy that this idiot Pramod Mutalik was shown the door by BJP)_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jbond197

Salim Khan endorses Narendra Modi, blames Indians for 2002 riots | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



> Salim blamed the 2002 riots on the average Indian who, he feels, is "communal" by nature. "Riots have always been part of our country's past and present. There were riots before Modi came to power, there were riots in other parts of the country even after him. Who is responsible for the recent riots in Muzzaffarnagar? We have to accept the unfortunate fact that most Indians, be it Hindus or Muslims, are communal by nature and that leads to riots," he added.




Muslims must decide whom to fight: MJ Akbar | Niti Central



> In a candid conversation with NitiCentral and NWR Live, MJ Akbar elaborated on his reasons behind endorsing Narendra Modi for Prime Minister and joining the BJP.
> 
> “I was listening to the speech Modi gave at his rally in Patna, where the bombs went off,” MJ Akbar recalled. “I was interested to know how Modi would react to this attack, which was against him as much as it was against the people who had gathered there to listen to him. And what Modi said impressed me. He said that Muslims must decide whether they want to fight Hindus or poverty. And Hindus must decide whether they want to fight Muslims or poverty.
> 
> Hammering home Modi’s point, he said, “If we walk together, we will move ahead. If we don’t we will be stuck.”
> 
> Saying that there is great disillusionment among Muslims, MJ Akbar said, “After promising Muslims everything, all Congress has given us is dust and ash.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> This was Kejriwaalji's JEE answer sheet. Can your Modi to solve that integral? till then talk to the hand






This is where he is good at. He should practice and solve this type of mathematical equations only. I do not have any example in front of me where a good scientist or mathematician has turned out to be a good politician. If you talk about solving such equations, what is wrong with Manmohan sing? He is much more qualified than Kejari. Why not appoint top most scientist for the post of PM?

Like knowing maths is a qualification, being a good politician is a even bigger qualification (Only degree is not given). Thousands Like kejri passes out from IITs, UPSC, ICAI, CMAS every year but it took decades for a nation like India to produce a politician like Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

chak de INDIA said:


> Arre rahul gandhi ki keh ke li hai isne


Maaf ker do bechare good looking Rahul ko  kion uske peeche pare rehte ho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

cheekybird said:


> Maaf ker do bechare good looking Rahul ko  kion uske peeche pare rehte ho


He is our zardari. we have full right to all pot shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

AugenBlick said:


> He is our zardari. we have full right to all pot shots.


Itna hi tung ho Rahul se to Hume de do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Itna hi tung ho Rahul se to Hume de do




Are bhai le jao na tumhare jaisa bhagvan bhi nahi. Unki ma ko bhi saath le jao. Bas unse chhinke hamare paise jo ma beton nai swiss bank main Jama kiye hai usko hamen vapas de do.


----------



## cheekybird

HariPrasad said:


> Are bhai le jao na tumhare jaisa bhagvan bhi nahi. Unki ma ko bhi saath le jao. Bas unse chhinke hamare paise jo ma beton nai swiss bank main Jama kiye hai usko hamen vapas de do.


Maa nahin chahiye sirf beta  btw I'm not a Bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Itna hi tung ho Rahul se to Hume de do


lol...
cheekyji......pehle arjun rampal....aur ab rahul gandhi.....

waise be rahul is free gift...aap le jao.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Dem!god said:


> lol...
> cheekyji......pehle arjun rampal....aur ab rahul gandhi.....
> 
> waise be rahul is free gift...aap le jao.....


Let his party win with majority,phir lene a jaoongi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

As time passes, Congress is fast loosing ground and becomes more and more irrelevant in election time. I do not see media covering Congress. COngress base is shrinking and more and more muslims are coming forward to support modi and BJP. Am i right?

@fsayed
@jha
@JanjaWeed
@kbd-raaf
@SarthakGanguly
@Jason bourne
@ranjeet
@Nair saab
@chak de INDIA
@Parul
@Roybot
@Indischer
@arp2041
@Jason bourne 


cheekybird said:


> Maa nahin chahiye sirf beta  btw I'm not a Bhai




Sorry Madam.

Lekin maa to sath main leni hi padegi.



cheekybird said:


> Let his party win with majority,phir lene a jaoongi




That is not going to happen. Lena hon to Pahele hi le jao aur Janjat khatam karo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cheekybird

HariPrasad said:


> Sorry Madam.
> 
> Lekin maa to sath main leni hi padegi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That is not going to happen*. Lena hon to Pahele hi le jao aur Janjat khatam karo.


Life is full of surprises
Vote for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Let his party win with majority,phir lene a jaoongi


hehehe...
aap aise hi le lo na......election me kya rakha hai.....

waise aur kaun kaun hai aap ke list me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

What the efff is wrong with this retard kejriwal . His statement people dont need stable government its modi rahul and ambani who need stable govt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

HariPrasad said:


> As time passes,* Congress is fast loosing ground and becomes more and more irrelevant in election time. I do not see media covering Congress.* COngress base is shrinking and more and more muslims are coming forward to support modi and BJP. Am i right?



This is their strategy. Congress is trying to save its traditional vote banks. At this stage they know they won't be winning any new supporters, so they are trying to preserve their trusty backers. With all the corruption and scams that took place during UPA1 and UPA2, they would rather stay out of the media glare, than get negative coverage.

Hence all the monkeying around by AAP and Kejriwal, to keep the media busy, and Congress safe from the negative media spotlight. They don't call AAP Congress's B-team for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Life is full of surprises
> Vote for


u want kejriwal too.....


----------



## cheekybird

Dem!god said:


> hehehe...
> aap aise hi le lo na......election me kya rakha hai.....
> 
> waise aur kaun kaun hai aap ke list me...


Sari list likhwa ke ban karwana hai is thread se Kya mods se



Dem!god said:


> u want kejriwal too.....


Eww

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> As time passes, Congress is fast loosing ground and becomes more and more irrelevant in election time. I do not see media covering Congress. COngress base is shrinking and more and more muslims are coming forward to support modi and BJP. Am I rite ?.



Yes rite now I think bjp is fighting bjp. Bjp has direct fight with congress on around 350 seats bjp should try to get as much seats as possible from it. Bas ek baar sab candidates declaire ho jaye fir aayenga mazza whopping 31 rallies in 6 days by modiji this man is hardworking  itni rally rahul karle to usse swargvasi ghosit karna pade


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Sari list likhwa ke ban karwana hai is thread se Kya mods se
> 
> 
> Eww


lol....aap aisa kyun sochti ho......u have very unusual taste....bas...

kyun kejriwal pasand nai hai kya.....atleast usske paas dimag to hai.....


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448344512817946624

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Life is full of surprises
> Vote for




If surprise happens too often it is not surprise. Surprise happens once in blue moon. 

Kindly take him to Pakistan as soon as possible.


----------



## arp2041

Dem!god said:


> lol...
> cheekyji......*pehle arjun rampal....aur ab rahul gandhi.*....
> 
> waise be rahul is free gift...aap le jao.....



Lagta hai Cheekyji India ka sara kachra leke jayengi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

It's offical now: Kejriwal vs. NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

arp2041 said:


> Lagta hai Cheekyji India ka sara kachra leke jayengi



toh tu abhi tak india me kya kar raha hai


----------



## CorporateAffairs

kaykay said:


> Wanted to kill Modi, blow up Palace on Wheels: IM bomber - Rediff.com India News



Scumbags 



Parul said:


> It's offical now: Kejriwal vs. NaMo



arrey bhayya, esa post mat dalo. 

Its becoz we guys are giving this Cong agent so much importance, he's been gaining ground.

This time in 2014 elections, we wont even win one seat from delhi.

Ignore dese maggots.


----------



## jha

Ee tah bhankar bheer jutle ba...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448344512817946624




I love this parody account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Massive crowd at Kejirival's Varanasi rally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Foreign powers put doubts over India's Modi on hold*
AFP
Updated 2014-03-25 10:09:05
NEW DELHI: He is a hardline Hindu nationalist who was boycotted by the West for years and has been a vocal critic of “expansionist” China, India's arch-rival.

But Narendra Modi's pro-business record and widespread frustration with the incumbents mean foreign powers are putting their doubts about India's likely next leader to one side for now.

Modi's main opponent when general elections begin on April 7 is Rahul Gandhi, the urbane scion of India's ruling family who was educated at Harvard and Cambridge universities.

But with polls showing Gandhi's party all but certain to lose power to Modi's Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), analysts say Washington is ready to work with a man regarded as persona non grata until a few weeks back.

“The US wants to be very practical. Essentially, it sees Modi as a very probable next prime minister of India and the US-India relationship is too important for Washington to be, really, hijacked by this problematic visa issue,” said Michael Kugelman, a South Asia expert at Washington's Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars.

Modi, 63, chief minister of Gujarat, was placed on a visa blacklist by the US and European governments following communal riots on his patch in 2002. More than a thousand people were killed, mostly Muslims.

European countries began lifting their boycotts in late 2012 as it became clear Modi could be his Hindu nationalist party's candidate for premier.

But he continued to be cold-shouldered by the US until last month when Ambassador Nancy Powell met him in Gujarat.

Observers say policy-makers, rattled by a recent bust-up over the arrest of an Indian diplomat in New York, want to prevent a Modi victory from sparking new tensions between the world's two largest democracies.

“People in this town (Washington) are essentially ready to move to the next phase which is to try to get the US-India relationship back on track, which of course had been hit pretty hard over the past few months,” said Kugelman.

Lalit Mansingh, a former Indian ambassador to the US, said there was no real warmth but Washington and Modi's camp realise they need to work together.

Mansingh said Modi regards good ties with Washington as key to firing up India's economy after growth slowed to its lowest rate in a decade -- regardless of any slight he might feel over his past treatment.

Normalising ties

“It is not a sign of warming up, it is a sign of normalising,” Mansingh told AFP. “If he is pro-business, the US can't be ignored, principally because of our own economic downturn.”Under Modi, Gujarat has gained a reputation for attracting foreign firms -- such as US auto giants Ford and Chevrolet, which have factories there.

In contrast, many US firms have grown disillusioned with trying to do business in India over the past 10 years of Congress rule, as they try to navigate a maze of taxation and red tape.

Congress is putting its faith in Gandhi to extend its rule.

But the 43-year-old -- once described as an “empty suit” in a leaked US diplomatic cable -- has never held office and has had little to say about foreign policy or trade on the campaign trail.

In a recent speech to businessmen, Modi pledged to foster a more investor-friendly environment and emphasised that “trade and commerce need to be brought to the centre” of Indian foreign policy.

Ron Somers, president of the United States-India Business Council, said American businesses had been impressed by Modi's stewardship of Gujarat and welcomed the decision to bring him in from the cold.

“That is why it was so important for the US government to catch up to the US business community, which is bullish on Gujarat,” Somers said.

China warning

The same belief in the importance of trade is also likely to drive Modi's attitude towards Beijing, say observers.

During a recent rally in Arunachal Pradesh, one of the theatres of a brief but bloody war with China in 1962, Modi raised eyebrows when he told Beijing to shed its “expansionist mindset” and not to think about “snatching” the territory from India.

His comments reinforced Modi's reputation as a nationalist who won't be cowed by India's giant neighbour after accusations that Congress has been too passive in recent border spats.

But Modi has also been a frequent visitor to China, seeking investment for Gujarat and voicing his admiration for its economic performance.

Srikanth Kondapalli, a China expert at Delhi's Jawaharlal Nehru University, predicted Modi would work with Beijing to stoke trade rather than antagonise it with nationalist outbursts.

“Modi's focus is on economic growth. If he has to galvanise opinion in his favour he has to resurrect economic growth,” he told AFP.

Indeed, Beijing took care not to rise to the Arunachal Pradesh speech, with an opinion piece in the state-run Global Times saying there was “no need to exaggerate the significance of Modi's remarks”.

For all the willingness of foreign governments not to prejudge Modi, advocacy groups say it is important they make clear their concerns about human rights in the light of the 2002 bloodshed.

"They should... encourage him to send a strong message to his supporters that such actions, whether targeting of minority communities or subsequently covering up the crime, will not to be tolerated," Meenakshi Ganguly, South Asia director of Human Rights Watch, told AFP.


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> Massive crowd at Kejirival's Varanasi rally




I show kejri taking a dip in Ganga and visiting Kalbhairav temple. People gathered outside Temple to oppose Kejri.


----------



## Ayush

jha said:


> Ee tah bhankar bheer jutle ba...


kahan ke photo ba?


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> Massive crowd at Kejirival's Varanasi rally



Link do bhai.......ya koi pic anything


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Link do bhai.......ya koi pic anything



Wait till evening, I may post couple of pictures for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Ayush said:


> kahan ke photo ba?



Banaras ke.. Kejri babu ke rally ke...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

vikram90 said:


> Sushma Swaraj would be a better PM than Modi: Digvijay
> 
> Congress general secretary Digvijay Singh today said Leader of Opposition in Lok Sabha, Sushma Swaraj would be a much better Prime Minister than Narendra Modi, the official nominee of BJP for the top post.
> "I say that Sushma would be a much better Prime Minister than Modi due to a number of reasons," Singh told reporters at his residence in Bhopal. Unlike Modi, Sushma Swaraj has an image of a moderate leader. She had begun her political career with the JP movement at a time when she was a student leader but had later on drifted towards the BJP, he said. Sushma would be "more acceptable to allies" of the BJP in the NDA in the same way that (former Prime Minister) Atal Bihari Vajpayee was, the Congress leader expressed. "Sushma has conducted herself as the Leader of Opposition in Lok Sabha in a very dignified manner, although it was under her leadership that the Lower House of Parliament had faced maximum number of disruptions," he said, adding that he did not agree with her on many issues raised by her in the Lok Sabha.
> She made many promises to the people of Vidisha before the 2009 Lok Sabha elections but has not fulfilled most of them, Digvijay alleged. The senior BJP leader also adopted two villages in each Assembly segment of the constituency which had given her maximum votes, but their condition was now pitiable, he said. Sushma would this time be defeated from Vidisha as she has done nothing for the constituency in the last five years, he claimed.
> 
> The downfall of the BJP has begun and only Narendra Modi is left in the party, he said. When asked to comment on veteran leader Jaswant Singh's
> allegation that both BJP president Rajnath Singh and Rajasthan Chief Minister Vasundhara Raje had betrayed him, Digvijay said
> Jaswant was only expressing his sorrow.
> To a question on if he would contest the Lok Sabha election from Varanasi as is being speculated, Digvijay said he is only a worker of the Congress and its leadership will decide from where and if he will contest the poll or not.



Fishing in troubled water... typical Diggy tactic. He needs to employ some new paintra... his usual one is too outdated now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Fishing in troubled water... typical Diggy tactic. He needs to employ some new paintra... his usual one is too outdated now!



Don't understand why people from OUTSIDE are speaking on BJP's internal matters???


----------



## HariPrasad

vikram90 said:


> Sushma Swaraj would be a better PM than Modi: Digvijay
> 
> Congress general secretary Digvijay Singh today said Leader of Opposition in Lok Sabha, Sushma Swaraj would be a much better Prime Minister than Narendra Modi, the official nominee of BJP for the top post.
> "I say that Sushma would be a much better Prime Minister than Modi due to a number of reasons," Singh told reporters at his residence in Bhopal. Unlike Modi, Sushma Swaraj has an image of a moderate leader. She had begun her political career with the JP movement at a time when she was a student leader but had later on drifted towards the BJP, he said. Sushma would be "more acceptable to allies" of the BJP in the NDA in the same way that (former Prime Minister) Atal Bihari Vajpayee was, the Congress leader expressed. "Sushma has conducted herself as the Leader of Opposition in Lok Sabha in a very dignified manner, although it was under her leadership that the Lower House of Parliament had faced maximum number of disruptions," he said, adding that he did not agree with her on many issues raised by her in the Lok Sabha.
> She made many promises to the people of Vidisha before the 2009 Lok Sabha elections but has not fulfilled most of them, Digvijay alleged. The senior BJP leader also adopted two villages in each Assembly segment of the constituency which had given her maximum votes, but their condition was now pitiable, he said. Sushma would this time be defeated from Vidisha as she has done nothing for the constituency in the last five years, he claimed.
> 
> The downfall of the BJP has begun and only Narendra Modi is left in the party, he said. When asked to comment on veteran leader Jaswant Singh's
> allegation that both BJP president Rajnath Singh and Rajasthan Chief Minister Vasundhara Raje had betrayed him, Digvijay said
> Jaswant was only expressing his sorrow.
> To a question on if he would contest the Lok Sabha election from Varanasi as is being speculated, Digvijay said he is only a worker of the Congress and its leadership will decide from where and if he will contest the poll or not.




Manmohan will be batter PM than Pappu. Infact any experienced Congi leader will be batter than Pappu.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Devil Soul said:


> *Foreign powers put doubts over India's Modi on hold*



The'll make a beeline for Modi


----------



## FRAZY

you should not vote for a communal partyy like bharti janta partyy


----------



## onu1886

FRAZY said:


> you should not vote for a communal partyy like bharti janta partyy


 who should we vote for?


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Don't understand why people from OUTSIDE are speaking on BJP's internal matters???


There is a pattern to it my friend. Did you not hear what Farooq Abhullah had to say? He thinks Advani & Sushma Swaraj is secular. What message does it give? More & more opposition parties will prop up Advani & Sushma Swaraj.. & if BJP falls short of majority... you'll see other parties jumping in & saying will support NDA only if Modi moves away & either Advani or Sushma becomes PM. 

Let's be honest... Congress has given up any hope of coming back to power. Next best thing is to stop Modi from becoming PM... & are working overtime to make this happen rather than thinking about their own performance in this election!


----------



## khalifa786

onu1886 said:


> who should we vote for?


Modi Modi....
Joking man, you should solely believe on your senses & nothing else...


----------



## FRAZY

khalifa786 said:


> Modi Modi....
> Joking man, you should solely believe on your senses & nothing else...


why modi modi 
he is just a feku


----------



## onu1886

FRAZY said:


> why modi modi
> he is just a feku


Who do you suuport?


----------



## DarkPrince

FRAZY said:


> why modi modi
> he is just a feku



actually indians are thinking he's gonna improve the economy and blah blah. but i dont think he can change much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

DarkPrince said:


> actually indians are thinking he's gonna improve the economy and blah blah. but i dont think he can change much



But still he is much much better than Pappu brigade. At least he has a vision to see India developed.


----------



## arp2041

DarkPrince said:


> actually indians are thinking he's gonna improve the economy and blah blah. but i dont think he can change much



atleast he will kick out few ILLEGAL BDians in India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> atleast he will kick out few ILLEGAL BDians in India


 Amen!!


----------



## DarkPrince

arp2041 said:


> atleast he will kick out few ILLEGAL BDians in India



no he wont

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

LS election: Sadhu Yadav to contest against sister Rabri Devi from Saran in Bihar - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

DarkPrince said:


> actually indians are thinking he's gonna improve the economy and blah blah. but i dont think he can change much


We need a leader who can take tough decisions. Few tough decisions in favour of economy and it will start improving. Raghurajan(current RBI governer) is soughting for it for 6 months now but current govt is acting deaf and dumb.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Your IIT Graduate is an incompetent fool who could not Manage Delhi , while Modi has proven his administrative skills in Gujarat ...



And how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## kaykay

DarkPrince said:


> no he wont


Only time will tell if He will do or not but he is the only leader who has openly said to throw illigal BDians out and probably only leader who will lose nothing out of it(He don't expect their votes anyway the only reason other politicians don't act on illigal BDians).


----------



## DarkPrince

kaykay said:


> We need a leader who can take tough decisions. Few tough decisions in favour of economy and it will start improving. Raghurajan(current RBI governer) is soughting for it for 6 months now but current govt is acting deaf and dumb.



bhai kaam karna parega paisa ud ud ke ayegi kya ?


----------



## kaykay

DarkPrince said:


> bhai kaam karna parega paisa ud ud ke ayegi kya ?


Thats what i meant. We need to take tough decisions on economy reforms. modi is the man for job without appeasing voters and minorties like current govt. Eg- there was no need fot food security bill when state govts already do it. It will alone cost around $30 Billion/year. Hope Modi will abolish it.


----------



## jiki

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And how did you come to that conclusion?



the conclusion is from all the conspicuous development in the respective state but obviously its not that way by which your so called but a mediocre IIT graduate master called himself as the only saint in the universe


----------



## DarkPrince

kaykay said:


> Thats what i meant. We need to take tough decisions on economy reforms. modi is the man for job without appeasing voters and minorties like current govt. Eg- there was no need fot food security bill when state govts already do it. It will alone cost around $30 Billion/year. Hope Modi will abolish it.



lets see. only thing i can see in PDF that some Ultra hindutvas supporting him

but i still dont think he can change much


----------



## kbd-raaf

DarkPrince said:


> lets see. only thing i can see in PDF that some Ultra hindutvas supporting him
> 
> but i still dont think he can change much



Modi/BJP enjoys 70%+ online approval and 50%+ real life approval :3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Lollzzz... Congress manifesto highlights

Congress manifesto may focus on middle class, quota in private sector
Sources:

Congress manifesto promises to bring back black money
Congress manifesto includes mandatory quota for SC/ST in private sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

FRAZY said:


> why modi modi
> he is just a feku




Well come fakir bhai.



DarkPrince said:


> actually indians are thinking he's gonna improve the economy and blah blah. but i dont think he can change much




He can definitely change. He made Gujarat a hub of automobile.



kaykay said:


> We need a leader who can take tough decisions. Few tough decisions in favour of economy and it will start improving. Raghurajan(current RBI governer) is soughting for it for 6 months now but current govt is acting deaf and dumb.




Actually we need governance.

We have a huge stockpile of Coal still we end up paying 20BN USD for coal bill because of bad governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

cheekybird said:


> Itna hi tung ho Rahul se to Hume de do


Woh itna women empowerment laayenga .... poora pakistan sadak pe aajayega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

walwal said:


> Lollzzz... Congress manifesto highlights
> 
> Congress manifesto may focus on middle class, quota in private sector
> Sources:
> 
> Congress manifesto promises to bring back black money
> Congress manifesto includes mandatory quota for SC/ST in private sector



again that reservation BS....................God Save My Country!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

walwal said:


> Congress manifesto may focus on middle class, quota in private sector



Araywah.. toh gareebi hut gayi kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Narendra Modi ji aye aur mere saath debate kare...............(karenge toh meri jeet hai.........nahi karenge toh woh darr gye)............

I must tell u, Kejriwal is the master of "chit bhi meri pat bhi meri"............




@Roybot pls tell me, what will be the result of varanasi.........will this idiot be able to save his guarantee?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


>



This election will really be the TEST of the maturity of an AVERAGE INDIAN VOTER.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> Narendra Modi ji aye aur mere saath debate kare...............(karenge toh meri jeet hai.........nahi karenge toh woh darr gye)............
> 
> I must tell u, Kejriwal is the master of "chit bhi meri pat bhi meri"............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Roybot pls tell me, what will be the result of varanasi.........will this idiot be able to save his guarantee?


Its will be a maricale if kejru
will come even 2nd number in terms of votes in varanasi


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Narendra Modi ji aye aur mere saath debate kare...............(karenge toh meri jeet hai.........nahi karenge toh woh darr gye)............
> 
> I must tell u, Kejriwal is the master of "chit bhi meri pat bhi meri"............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Roybot pls tell me, what will be the result of varanasi.........will this idiot be able to save his guarantee?



He is master of jackSh!t. He is nothing but a guy who likes name dropping & making name for himself by doing it. Modi.. Ambani.. Adani... oh look... I can ridicule these big names in public ... I'm a big man now. Idiot doesn't even realize that they don't even give two hoots to his gibberish!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> He is master of jackSh!t. He is nothing but a guy who likes name dropping & making name for himself by doing it. Modi.. Ambani.. Adani... oh look... I can ridicule these big names in public ... I'm a big man now. Idiot doesn't even realize that they don't even give two hoots to his gibberish!



He is the BIGGEST TRAITOR after Mir Jafar the country may have produced, he is hell bent on killing the hope after a long long time of decimating Congress & bringing a stable, decision making Govt. with a powerful leader at the helm & for a good long time........

Mind You, if AAP+Congress got more than 100 seats this elections, we Indians need serious introspection, or better we deserve SLAVERY & why not - First Mughals, than British, Than Gandhis ab Kejri ajayga with bhaiya Rahul..........................

*We were SLAVE for over 1000 years........................

MY DEAR INDIANS ADAT PAD GYI HAI KYA AB ISKI??????*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

Kejriwal accepts Varanasi challenge, says he will contest against Modi - The Times of India



arp2041 said:


> He is the BIGGEST TRAITOR after Mir Jafar the country may have produced, he is hell bent on killing the hope after a long long time of decimating Congress & bringing a stable, decision making Govt. with a powerful leader at the helm & for a good long time........



Well summed up. A bizarre directionless jerk under the garb of high education !!! Big time disappointment, I fail to digest this man has dished out to Indian politics.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> He is the BIGGEST TRAITOR after Mir Jafar the country may have produced, he is hell bent on killing the hope after a long long time of decimating Congress & bringing a stable, decision making Govt. with a powerful leader at the helm & for a good long time........
> 
> Mind You, if AAP+Congress got more than 100 seats this elections, we Indians need serious introspection, or better we deserve SLAVERY & why not - First Mughals, than British, Than Gandhis ab Kejri ajayga with bhaiya Rahul..........................
> 
> *We were SLAVE for over 1000 years........................
> 
> MY DEAR INDIANS ADAT PAD GYI HAI KYA AB ISKI??????*


It will be interesting see if Congress lands a credible candidate in Varanasi! If they do.. then one of the two between Congress & AAP are bound to lose their deposit. If they don't.. then it will be quite evident that Kejri & Congress are hand in glove!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

I get a feeling this is one of the most dirtiest election fought in India.... Before election, During election and after election...... One thing i am very sure is the sight of Sonia and Rahul accepting defeat in front of media and telling they will analyse the reason and work to improve the party hold.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Just before India cast first vote, Mr. Modi should go for a Presidential form of debate (Solo) on any good news channel & make his point clear on each & every policy decision..........................THAT WILL BE A MASTERSTROKE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

JanjaWeed said:


> It will be interesting see if Congress lands a credible candidate in Varanasi! If they do.. then one of the two between Congress & AAP are bound to lose their deposit. If they don't.. then it will be quite evident that Kejri & Congress are hand in glove!



This b$ll$h!t *crazy-wall *has all-of-a-sudden discovered how Modi is threat to the nation. Until two months ago he went mad like a stray dog behind Sheila Dikshit. 

While everybody is busy mud-slinging, Sheila Dikshit is enjoying the ceremonial post in God's own country !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

"abhi UPA aur NDA dono ko hara do..........abhi humey stable govt. nhi chahiye.............stable aur imandar govt. ek saal baad ayegi"

Koi iss Ch***** ki baat samajh gya ho toh kripa karkey mujhey bhi samjha dey..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

JanjaWeed said:


> It will be interesting see if Congress lands a credible candidate in Varanasi! If they do.. then one of the two between Congress & AAP are bound to lose their deposit. If they don't.. then it will be quite evident that Kejri & Congress are hand in glove!



It is heard that Diggy Singh(dogvijay) will contest from Varanasi.


----------



## JanjaWeed

walwal said:


> This b$ll$h!t *crazy-wall *has all-of-a-sudden discovered how Modi is threat to the nation. Until two months ago he went mad like a stray dog behind Sheila Dikshit.
> 
> While everybody is busy mud-slinging, Sheila Dikshit is enjoying the ceremonial post in God's own country !


He knows he can't get any mileage out of congress now since Congress itself have nothing left in it's tank. By taking on Modi.. he thinks he can make a name for himself. He has become too arrogant since his Delhi election success.. but will be in for a rude shock come 16th May. He is trying to bite off more than he can chew!



desert warrior said:


> It is heard that Diggy Singh(dogvijay) will contest from Varanasi.


Doggy will never contest against Modi. Heck.. he even ran away from his own constituency in MP. He is just trying to bluff & showing off false bravado!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

For throwing INK on someone you have to be very close to him....................
When a cavalcade of a leader passes, it's either his supporters or police that is close to him..................

KEJRIWAL IS PRACTICING THE MOST PATHETIC FORM OF POLITICS ONE CAN EVER IMAGINE...............EVEN LALU & MULAYAM LOOKS SAINTS IN FRONT OF HIM.


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> For throwing INK on someone you have to be very close to him....................
> When a cavalcade of a leader passes, it's either his supporters or police that is close to him..................



Is there a cavalcade for AK???? I doubt.....


----------



## walwal

arp2041 said:


> For throwing INK on someone you have to be very close to him....................
> When a cavalcade of a leader passes, it's either his supporters or police that is close to him..................
> 
> KEJRIWAL IS PRACTICING THE MOST PATHETIC FORM OF POLITICS ONE CAN EVER IMAGINE...............EVEN LALU & MULAYAM LOOKS SAINTS IN FRONT OF HIM.



Here is an interesting link which was posted about 5-6 days back Beware of Kejriwal's next drama at Varanasi! : india . Don't be surprised if it turns out true even remotely. Did it ? Yes. There was that INK drama. And guess what next ? Arvind Kejriwal speaks in Varanasi, claims Narendra Modi plot in ink attack - Hindustan Times

Strange coincidence !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

nair said:


> Is there a cavalcade for AK???? I doubt.....



can you tell me how so much INK can be thrown on a person who is UNDER Z Security????







& why will a BJP worker do it any ways??? BJP is fighting against many people in many seats, what will they get from throwing ink on kejri??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> can you tell me how so much INK can be thrown on a person who is UNDER Z Security????




Now that looked staged.... even if some one thrown the ink, the way AAP party men behaves, they would have beaten them up...... If no such thing happened then this is a staged drama.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

nair said:


> Now that looked staged.... even if some one thrown the ink, the way AAP party men behaves, they would have beaten them up...... If no such thing happened then this is a staged drama.....



Thats why i said - this man has stooped so low that he can do anything, wonder whats in store for us till varanasi votes on 12th may.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Hahahahaha baroda congress LS candidate refuse to fight against modiji naresh rawat  

Good news MJ AKBAR became national spoke person of bjp .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> can you tell me how so much INK can be thrown on a person who is UNDER Z Security????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & why will a BJP worker do it any ways??? BJP is fighting against many people in many seats, what will they get from throwing ink on kejri??


wow.. that is so blatant. Looks like they posed for the event!


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> Narendra Modi ji aye aur mere saath debate kare...............(karenge toh meri jeet hai.........nahi karenge toh woh darr gye)............
> 
> I must tell u, Kejriwal is the master of "chit bhi meri pat bhi meri"............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Roybot pls tell me, what will be the result of varanasi.........will this idiot be able to save his guarantee?



Easy victory for Modi, Kejriwal is going to regret this stunt.


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. that is so blatant. Looks like they posed for the event!



Bhai, lekin yeh kisi AAPtard ko samjha key bata toh manjao................

There is a reason i use this poster again & again

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mujraparty

Manish tiwari wont contest LS elections .


----------



## FRAZY

modhi ki hawa


----------



## CorporateAffairs

eowyn said:


> Manish tiwari wont contest LS elections .



congress intentionally putting up weak candidates to help its baby AAP.



Roybot said:


> Easy victory for Modi, Kejriwal is going to regret this stunt.



You are not getting the point here.

Fekri wants to use this as a stunt and gain mileage and media coverage. dats it.

He'll lose his deposit.


----------



## NKVD

FRAZY said:


> modhi ki hawa
> 
> View attachment 22216


Source


----------



## AugenBlick

Hangout with arun Jaitly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress fields party general secretary Madhusudan Mistry against Narendra Modi from Vadodara*

Still no word on Congress candidate from Varanasi!


----------



## Srinivas

Varanasi has close to 10 to 15 % Muslim votes , if AAP plays well Kejriwal can gain votes.



CorporateAffairs said:


> congress intentionally putting up weak candidates to help its baby AAP.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not getting the point here.
> 
> Fekri wants to use this as a stunt and gain mileage and media coverage. dats it.
> 
> He'll lose his deposit.


----------



## arp2041

Srinivas said:


> Varanasi has close to 10 to 15 % Muslim votes , if AAP plays well Kejriwal can gain votes.



Here comes Mukhtar Ansari in the PICTURE 

BJP anthem................. 






@Parul @JanjaWeed @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @scorpionx

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## arp2041

Kejriwal compares his so called SACRIFICE to that of Lord Ram................................. 

Abey Ch***** tu Shri Ram key paro ki dhul bhi nhi hai..................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onu1886

FRAZY said:


> modhi ki hawa
> 
> View attachment 22216


 for the love of God why do u keep coming back? I don't understand why there is no IP check on newly registered members before confirming their memberships?


----------



## FRAZY

onu1886 said:


> for the love of God why do u keep coming back? I don't understand why there is no IP check on newly registered members before confirming their memberships?


whom are you considering me as?
do i know u?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

FRAZY said:


> whom are you considering me as?
> do i know u?



you smell like a rotten fish Mr. Indian lion aka Indian king aka Frazy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

*CBSE 10th NCERT Social science BOOK*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

How come anyone complete the public referendum in 8 min? Did kejri just set a world record today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> How come anyone complete the public referendum in 8 min? Did kejri just set a world record today?



He brought people from Delhi & Haryana to Varanasi... & got them to say Yeh Yeh Sir... & there you go!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> He brought people from Delhi & Haryana to Varanasi... & got them to say Yeh Yeh Sir... & there you go!


Oh you mean the ones in the pic below (favorite of arpee). They won't have said otherwise anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onu1886

FRAZY said:


> whom are you considering me as?
> do i know u?



There are a few points that give people like you away - Pathological hatred for BJP and Modi, using PDF as a picture pasting gallery instead of a forum and the way you all spell 'Modi' as 'Modhi'. And ofcourse half baked conspiracy theories and mediocre English. Where do you get so much motivation from to create all these fake accounts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

lol..guys....need to watch this......
aaj tak at BHU campus.....campaign for AAP....
and the boys reaction.....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=516929085085200

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

GreenFoe said:


> *CBSE 10th NCERT Social science BOOK*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Amazing 

Imagine the ruckus the "secular media" would create if this was a Gujarat state board book, and it was "advertising" the BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Oye........did anyone knew this.................

Congress tried to rope in Sachin Tendulkar to contest against Narendra Modi - The Economic Times



jbond197 said:


> Oh you mean the ones in the pic below (favorite of arpee). They won't have said otherwise anyways.



Iss pic ka me copyright file karunga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Dem!god said:


> lol..guys....need to watch this......
> aaj tak at BHU campus.....campaign for AAP....
> and the boys reaction.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=516929085085200



lmao never seen more biased anchoring

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

JanjaWeed said:


> *Congress fields party general secretary Madhusudan Mistry against Narendra Modi from Vadodara*
> 
> Still no word on Congress candidate from Varanasi!



Why would they ?  Game successfully launched

BTW, how many remember that *crazy-wall *quit Delhi because of Janlokpal. Post that event, he hasn't uttered a word about that. He is engrossed with NaMo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Can anyone answer my question??

A loss in Varanasi will directly impact the credibility of Kejriwal & he can't stand for Delhi CM again right?

That means in case of elections again in Delhi, AAP would have to put up a new candidate? Also, if BJP put Kiran Bedi than it will be a MASTERSTROKE.

Kahi PM bananey ki hodh me yeh CM ki kursi bhi haath sey na chali jaye...........


Dhobhi Ka Kutta.........................................................................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## godofwar

Roybot said:


> lmao never seen more biased anchoring



You should see NDTV(Nehru Dynasty Television)...they are shifting the whole paradigm when it comes to biased reporting.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591526560897546

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Can anyone answer my question??
> *
> A loss in Varanasi will directly impact the credibility of Kejriwal & he can't stand for Delhi CM again right?*
> 
> That means in case of elections again in Delhi, AAP would have to put up a new candidate? Also, if BJP put Kiran Bedi than it will be a MASTERSTROKE.
> 
> Kahi PM bananey ki hodh me yeh CM ki kursi bhi haath sey na chali jaye...........
> 
> 
> Dhobhi Ka Kutta.........................................................................................................



Kahe ke liye itne excited ho rahe ho.. Aur Banaras ke haar ka CM na banne se kya link hai..? 
Usko bhi pata hai ki woh haarega. Yeh sirf media mein bane rahne ka aur apne aap ko bahadur dikhane ka stunt hai.

BJP should just ignore these stunts and keep campaigning. Try to break Ajay Rai from Congress. Offer him some post and get him on BJP's side. This election in Banaras will be fought on arithmetic not on emotion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> Can anyone answer my question??
> 
> A loss in Varanasi will directly impact the credibility of Kejriwal & he can't stand for Delhi CM again right?
> 
> That means in case of elections again in Delhi, AAP would have to put up a new candidate? Also, if BJP put Kiran Bedi than it will be a MASTERSTROKE.
> 
> Kahi PM bananey ki hodh me yeh CM ki kursi bhi haath sey na chali jaye...........
> 
> 
> Dhobhi Ka Kutta.........................................................................................................


This drama is happening in Varanasi but the actual battle filed is Delhi itself. There is no way Kejriwal can win Varanasi. This plot of fighting Modi has been written by AAP to present Delhi Deserter as a mighty fighter to the Delhites and garner sympathy as well as Muslim votes. This guy will now shout, scream and cry in Varanasi to be heard loud and clear in Delhi. I am sure that he is going to fight for Delhi CM post. He doesn't stand a chance for anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Dem!god said:


> lol..guys....need to watch this......
> aaj tak at BHU campus.....campaign for AAP....
> and the boys reaction.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=516929085085200



She is trying too hard to get positive comments for Kejriwal.. Krantikari channel in full flow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

godofwar said:


> You should see NDTV(Nehru Dynasty Television)...they are shift the whole paradigm when it comes to biased reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591526560897546


----------



## jiki

सारी कायनात लगी है
एक शख्स को झुकाने में...

ईश्वर भी सोचता होगा
जाने किस मिटटी का इस्तेमाल किया मैंने
मोदी को बनाने में....

Har Dil Modi, Har Chah Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Alagiri in talks with BJP. May join the party soon.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Alagiri in talks with BJP. May join the party soon.


He could just be that key to unlock Tamilnadu.. & create some presence in the state. This guy is pretty strong in Southern TN.. & could be of great use. Although I'm not a great fan of this goon.. then again as that classic say goes.. Jarurat ke waqt pe gadhe ko bhi baap banana padta hai!


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> He could just be that key to unlock Tamilnadu.. & create some presence in the state. This guy is pretty strong in Southern TN.. & could be of great use. Although I'm not a great fan of this goon.. then again as that classic say goes.. Jarurat ke waqt pe gadhe ko bhi baap banana padta hai!



Its very interesting to see BJP gaining strength in South while Congress loosing its grip. I am sure by next election BJP will have replaced Congress in TN and Andhra..


----------



## Lonely Hermit

*Newslaundry – Modi Magic?*
*MODI MAGIC?*
Posted by

Anand Ranganathan
| Dec 17, 2013 in Governance | 227 comments



Share»
Next

_

_

_Editor’s note: There’s a mystery to this article, so be sure to read till the end._

Narendra Modi is a man before his time. A couple of decades along, too late for him, there will be a bigger constituency in India for the anti-Muslim demagogue. Modi dislocates the hypocrisy of a party whose leader fired up a mob and then said he regretted its vandalism.

For those able to look beyond his superb oratory and humour, the vapidity of Modi’s message is striking. His simple views spring from his lack of knowledge. He’s not well-read, has little idea about the world or its history. It will be embarrassing, if he becomes prime minister, to have him in the same meeting as US President Barack Obama. He is aching to bring with him his social vision, which is aligned with that of the RSS, to the rest of India from Gujarat. A money-minded, intellectually barren, segregated, ghettoised, non-drinking and vegetarian utopia that some of us have fled from.

Modi has never been to college and his degree is from a correspondence course. His writing, which is all in Gujarati, is mainly hagiography. It is mediocre and shows little awareness of the world. He has not travelled much outside India. His poetry is shockingly banal. Personally, I am not enamoured of a man who thinks up such rubbish. Unfortunately, his English is also poor, which, in my opinion, has contributed to leaving his mind unopened because there is little access to the world for the Gujarati-only individual. Modi would not have reached the position he is in today, within striking distance of becoming the prime minister, in a civilised nation because he isn’t qualified.

Modi is a _Ghanchi_, from the trading caste of oil-pressers and grain sellers called _Teli_ in north India. _Ghanchis_ are categorized as Other Backward Class. Education is not a priority for him because there’s hard work required and real thinking, a proper clash with the RSS. Modi sits on top of an anti-Muslim consensus. His popularity flows from this. He speaks a Gujarati purged of Persian words. He makes no concession to Muslims. He is vain and terrified of being humiliated. He does not even contest from his hometown because he’s afraid of losing.

Narendra Modi is the most famous single man in India. He has a wife, a villager, whom he discarded very early on. He does not respond to stories about her. Gujarati women find Narendra Modi very attractive sexually and, even more than the man, it is the urban Gujarati woman who has made Modi a heroic figure in that state. An ageing woman does not have appeal in society because man is instinctively trained to see that her utility is low. It’s banal but true: To improve their odds in the love market, men need to focus on making more money and women on looking more beautiful.

Modi gives the lower rungs of the BJP and the RSS what they want, a full-throated and uncompromisingly Hindu nationalist leadership which radiates strength and power. He owns the BJP in Gujarat, having got rid of all the people who built the party over decades, and inserted his own people up to the second and third tier levels.

What is Narendra Modi’s style of governance? Just as there is no Modi model of economics, there isn’t any Modi model of governance, if by model we mean something original that can be replicated. Has he produced something that is radically different from before 2001? Of course not, and those who call his manner of functioning an economic model are basing this on insufficient understanding of Gujarat’s economic history.

Modi’s fresh Hindutva is more appealing for those who like that sort of thing than Advani’s faded version. The BJP foot soldier is from the RSS and is drawn to the party’s Hindutva ideology.

Gujaratis subscribe to the BJP’s anti-Muslim message in full. The votes of the rioting Hindus tend to go to the BJP while the Muslims look for a defensive option. In Gujarat, the caste that has put and kept the BJP in power for two decades is the _Patidar_ community of Patels. The caste dominates every BJP cabinet and Narendra Modi is actually the leader of the Patels, just as Mulayam Singh is the leader of Muslims in UP.

In Uttar Pradesh, the Jats, who are seething from the riots, will queue up behind the BJP in 2014. On the other hand the Muslims will be terrified by the thought of Narendra Modi coming to power at the centre.

The cities of Gujarat look much like Indian cities anywhere: Dirty streets, chaotic and undisciplined traffic, corrupt police, lawbreaking citizenry. Ahmedabad and Vadodara are the two most savage cities in India. Ahmedabad, a city lacking in any sort of charm whatsoever, is more representative of the Modi era – segregated, sullen and oppressively vegetarian. Surat is the only city in Gujarat with a robust presence of non-vegetarian street food. Some of this is because of the presence of mercantile Muslim communities – Dawoodi Bohras in particular. Another reason is that, unlike in Ahmedabad, the lower caste (and so non-vegetarian) Hindus are empowered in Surat. Modi is from the _Ghanchi_ community (of oil-pressers), but he is, of course, a non-drinking vegetarian.

It would be facile to suggest that the Congress and the BJP are the same creature. The BJP is seen as an ideological party, but it isn’t. The Congress is India’s only ecumenical party. It is genuinely above region, caste and religion.

The way to understand the Bharatiya Janata Party is to see it as India’s party of anger. The BJP is generally a good representative of India’s unthinking and angry middle class. Under Modi, this desire to not be inclusive is amplified and so the problem of allies has become bigger. None of the BJP’s old friends remain with it but for two fellow communal parties: the Sikhs of the Akali Dal and the Marathi chauvinists of the Shiv Sena. The BJP in Gujarat is kept in power through the votes of the state’s biggest and most powerful community, the peasant Patels, who are supporters of Hindutva. The Patel has butchered his daughters so efficiently that now other castes must supply brides.

This is where the Congress has the opportunity to create some mischief. Congress should provide the ammunition for these spent guns. And by that is meant cash. More than half the money a candidate spends on elections in India is directly paid as inducement to voters (cash trumps caste). This is an opportunistic thing to propose, but politics is allowed to be unprincipled in India and has always been.

I predict the decline of the BJP and the fragmentation of its state units into regional parties based on caste.

There exists an enormous and efficient internet propaganda machine that is monitored by Narendra Modi’s office and funded by corporates. An army of 2,000 people is disseminating propaganda for Modi and against his rivals. The comments sections of Indian and Pakistani websites are the most dreadful in the world, without qualification. Hateful and pedantic, the product of minds who are only functionally literate. It’s endemic and representative of the tribal society that India as a whole is. Like some Pavlovian creature, the Indian crowd can always be set off on the right cue.

India’s democracy functions because of caste. The basis of voting is not issues or ideology, as in European democracies, but the preference for one’s own. The Brahmin and the Bania still control the economy, but now the Shudra controls politics. The BJP has always been a party of Brahmins. The RSS takes its Brahmins seriously and grooms them young. The Brahmin is the intellectual keeper of the Hindutva flame.

Does the Congress leadership have a theme today? I think so. It is the mercantile castes. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh is a trading Khatri, P. Chidambaram is a trading Chettiar and Kapil Sibal is a trading Khatri. Murli Deora is a Baniya. Of the other senior leaders, SM Krishna is a peasant Gowda and Antony is Syrian Christian. The difference in orientation – Brahmin versus Baniya – shows in the priorities of the BJP and Congress.

The Indian cleaves to his caste. He could escape this through good education. But this is not available in India. Most Muslim OBCs are from _jatis_ that are below that of Hindu OBC castes. It cannot be denied that there is prejudice against Muslims in India. It is the Hindu who has the freedom to attack India and its culture, its vulgarity. The temple in India has always been a place of music, from the militant cadence of the Vedic chant to the soft melodies of the bhajan.

The prime suspect on the crime scene that is India is the middle class. Exactly 95.83% of Indians know absolutely nothing about India and they never will. This is because they haven’t travelled abroad. They have no experience of difference. They will imagine the rest of the world behaves like us.

In India the very poor are illiterate. Their communication has the highest emotional content, since there is little of the intellect they have to express. Because it is quite unsubtle, India’s popular entertainment is not for the intelligent, which in India means urban, upper-class and English-speaking. Bollywood’s spread in the 1930s and 1940s anticipated the arrival of a shrill singer and it turned out to be Lata Mangeshkar. She’s technically first rate but her natural range is actually too high to be pleasant, a fact that did not escape Bollywood’s greatest composer, OP Nayyar. He chose to work with Asha Bhosle instead. Bhosle is a more versatile singer than her sister, but because of her lower range unable to efficiently communicate the virginity which Indians put such a premium on.

The middle-class Indian thinks he’s civilised but he has no comprehension of the meaning of the word. The damage is done by a Hindi-medium world view. Trying to fight it with English-medium tools will end in frustration. When he was only 33, Thomas Macaulay began producing the Indian Penal Code. The code, a colonial set of laws, remains in force in free India. This is because an Englishman accurately assessed us, and predicted our behaviour and our reaction to external stimulus. This makes Macaulay a very great man. He could tell with confidence in 1837 how Gujaratis would go bestial in 2002.

We are a Congress-minded nation. What I mean is that Indian values are best, and I would even say, only represented by the Congress. These values are religious accommodation, comfort with racial and linguistic diversity, acceptance of caste in politics, comfort in dynasty and a preference for compromise over principle. The BJP thinks it is an ideological party but it doesn’t have any real ideology. The BJP is a party of resentful Hindus.

There is a reason why the Congress continually attracts young and urbane talent, but the BJP doesn’t. The reason is the alignment of the Congress with the broad Indian sentiment, which makes it naturally attractive and competitive. The Congress under the Gandhis, and later the Vadra-Gandhis, will remain our one great national party.

It is only under Sonia Gandhi that the party has again become the standard-bearer for Ashokan secularism. She will go down in history as the finest Congress leader along with Nehru. The one asset that Sonia Gandhi built for her dynasty from the time she became its head was an image of reticence and service. The best thing she has done for India is to hand Manmohan charge of policy. Few leaders around the world have control over the details of policy as Manmohan Singh does. Few have his intellectual capacity to understand events and what they portend. Under Manmohan Singh, terrorism has decreased in India and Indians have become safer. The numbers indicate that the Congress government is doing something spectacularly right, and it was actually the BJP that was soft on terror. There are many humiliations, and often defeats. But Singh persists. This is the source of his greatness, his heroism.

So is our dynastic culture all bad? I would say our problem is the opposite. We do not have enough dynasty in India. Indians are unusually good at picking quality dynasties, whether it is the Kapoors or the Nehru-Gandhis. The Congress president has always presented herself as being very moral and upright.

Sonia is slim and fit. At the dining table, she is probably disciplined. She brings the European’s refinement to our otherwise crude politics. She has brought up her children superbly. Both act correctly and modestly. Rahul is quite educated, getting his post-graduation degree at Trinity. From what I have read of him, Rahul is observant and intelligent. He has learned the limits of what the state can do to make India more liveable. He has discovered an essential truth about India. He is doing what Jawaharlal Nehru was doing with Gandhi before 1930, the discovery of India. When Rahul speaks, he usually presents an Indian reality which has come from an uncommon understanding. Though he is good looking, he doesn’t deploy his charisma. By this I mean he doesn’t pose and make heroic statements like Narendra Modi does. He chooses not to. When one is as famous and as good looking as Rahul Gandhi, charisma is a function of deployment.

I have no quarrel with Narendrabhai. He represents an aspect, the bitter resentment, of Gujaratis, and he does it well. On the other side, in my opinion, Narendra Modi doesn’t have the intellectual capacity to engage with policy at a high level and certainly not at the level of legislation. This is understandable given his education and exposure.

He is entertaining and forceful, but nothing more than that. It is true also that it is this sort of thing that voters are looking for.
_Now that you’ve read till the end, before commenting, click *here*_

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Newslaundry – Why Farmers Will Vote For Modi
*WHY FARMERS WILL VOTE FOR MODI*
Posted by

Anand Ranganathan
| Feb 19, 2014 in Governance | 124 comments



Share»
Next





I am a farmer, one of 833 million who live in this country. The general elections are here. My vote will decide who will be our next Prime Minister.

I know: 377 million of you are urban. You occupy the ministries and newspapers and news channels and all the rest of the things that you think run the world. Go ahead, occupy – we have no interest in all that. We occupy the earth.

We are poor and we are tired and we have been duped for long. Not anymore. My vote, and the vote of my 833 million brothers and sisters, will go to the person who has shown us results, not promises. My future is in my hand. _Your_ future is in my hand. Thirty years from now, when your population breaches ours, perhaps then you will get to decide the fate of this country. But not yet, not now.

Have I made up my mind? No, not until I have pored over hard facts. People say to me: “Vote for Modi, vote for Modi, there’s a wave, there’s a wave!” But why should I listen to what people say? A wave is best suited to the seas. I intend to make my own mind, and only after I have seen facts – and not just any facts. I refuse to believe Modi. I will, instead, believe the people who hate him. That way no one can point a finger at me and say that I have been done in by tall claims. And if, in the end, I find that Modi has done nothing for people like us, then why would I vote for him? You can go ahead – be impressed by the way he dresses or the way he speaks, but that is of no interest to me. My vote is not for you – in your interest. My vote is in _my_ interest. Get that.

The first thing I want is to find out is what Modi has done for farmers, and compare it with a similar population of a state that is not governed by Modi. Does that seem reasonable enough? I think so. Let us, then, compare Gujarat with Odisha. And, as promised, we will only use the data provided by the ruling UPA.

Gujarat has a rural population of 34,670,817, almost similar to Odisha’s 34,951,234. Their land area is also comparable: Gujarat – 196,024 sq km, Odisha – 155,707 sq km; as is their total population density: Gujarat – 308 per sq km, Odisha – 269. The number of people gainfully employed in agriculture in the two states is similar, too: Gujarat – 12.1 million, Odisha – 10.1 million. Finally, according to the latest Agricultural Census of India report, Gujarat has 4,738 operational holdings, i.e. farmlands, while the figure for Odisha is a close 4,667. We will not look at the GDP figures of these states, although Gujarat’s is higher. The gross produce of a state includes so much else apart from agriculture and I am interested _only_ in agriculture, nothing else.

The share of agriculture in our economy is 14%. Yes, astonishing, isn’t it – 833 million people contribute only around a tenth of our total economic output. The agricultural growth rate is slated to be 3.6% for this coming year. Pitiful. But then we are able to irrigate only 35% of the total arable land. Sixty six years after independence, 833 million of us live on Indra’s mercy. That’s how much you city slickers have cared for us.

Gujarat, however, seems to be bucking the trend. While for India the 2005-12 average GDP growth rate in Agriculture Sector at constant 2004-05 prices is 4.12%, it is almost double, or 7.53% for Gujarat. Only Mizoram (10.85%), Arunachal Pradesh (9.55%), and Chhattisgarh (8.69%) boast of higher GDP growth rates. The figure for Odisha is 3.51%.

For sustainable irrigation we need electricity, not rainfall. Odisha’s Aggregate Technical and Commercial Losses of State Power Utilities (within State) AT&C losses for 2011 are 44.35%, Gujarat’s: 18.25%. The share of electricity consumption for agriculture for Gujarat is 25.74%. For Odisha it is a paltry 1.22%.

Rural connectivity is as important as rural productivity. Health, education, transport, justice – everything depends on it. Gujarat, with 80% rural road connectivity compared to Odisha’s 50% has 8127 unconnected habitations to Odisha’s 28,299. The Planning Commission says: _Crucial role being played by Gujarat State Road Development Corporation in upgrading SRs using Central Government’s Viability Gap funding). PPP (Annuity) model adopted by Gujarat since strengthening/widening of SRs does generate a commercially viable return despite 40 per cent upfront subsidy and also an adoption of a plan scheme for land acquisition_.

When you consider the average daily wage rate for five operations: ploughing, sowing, weeding, transplanting and harvesting, my brothers in Odisha (Rs. 123.96) are better off by almost 30 rupees as compared to those in Gujarat (Rs. 91.36). Now you might laugh at this figure of Rs 30, but intelligent planning commissioners stress this is more than the poverty line figure devised by them. There is a possibility that Gujarat employs more farm labour than Odisha – something that economists will tell you results in lower wages – but I don’t care for economists and their theories. I only look at what comes in my hand at the end of a long back-breaking day and if I am tilling Gujarati fields I get Rs 30 less.

Hygiene is important where we live although you people may not think so. Open fields, nice crisp air, sun acting as a disinfectant – no, this doesn’t wash. We need money to make toilets and the money can come either from the government or from our savings through increasing prosperity. The percentage of rural households with no latrine facilities is 67% in Gujarat, 85.9% in Odisha. These figures are shocking and there is little comfort in saying that Odisha is worse off than Gujarat. Millions of us shit in the open. This is something that we are ashamed of and so should you be.

Gujarat used 1733.06 thousand tonnes of fertiliser in 2011-12, or 155.60 kg/hectare. For Odisha the figures were 514.69 thousand tonnes and 56.52 kg/hectare. But agriculture is evolving constantly. We aren’t eating what our forefathers did; we aren’t cultivating the same crops either. It is a fact: Technology improves our lives. We need to grow crops that can’t be ravaged by pests. Right now Bt. cotton is the only genetically modified crop being cultivated in India. This has cut down insecticide usage by 50% and the productivity has increased by 30-60% over the past decade. We exported a record 129 lac bales of cotton worth Rs 21,000 crore last year with Gujarat contributing a major chunk. We need a leader who is not shy of using science for the benefit of agriculture. Either that or pay us for the insecticide that we use, and hospitalisation costs for the incurable diseases we suffer as a result. Even better, compensate us for our yearly crop losses. The United Progressive Alliance government report says: _“The e-Krishi Kiran Programme implemented by the Government of Gujarat is an online program of technology transfer with an individual farm condition in focus. It helps making transfer of technology more scientific, precise, easy, and need based. The Soil Health Card System is a web based information system designed to run on internet and intranet (Gujarat State Wide Area Network). This is a repository of agricultural information for the benefit of farmers, agricultural scientists and decision makers. The Soil Health Card System is a unique information initiative of its kind for the benefit of farmers at the grass-root level”._

Gujarat has 4 agricultural universities (Junagarh, Sardarkrushinagar-Dantiwada, Anand, Navsari), Odisha only 1 (OUAT).

Around 35% of total land in Gujarat is arid or semi-arid, this in addition to 2,222,000 hectares being severely salinity-affected. For Odisha, the figure is less than one-tenth or 147,138 hectares. Despite this, Gujarat reported the second-highest yield of oilseed crops in 2011-12 (1608 kg/ha), having checked salinity ingress in its coastal areas and reclaimed almost 70,000 ha of land. It now grows 10% of our fruits, 6.4% of our vegetables, and 15% of our spices. Comparatively, Odisha produced 661 kg/ha of oilseeds.

Milk is a major produce of Gujarat, with 10,675 Milk Cooperative Societies having 2.2 million farmers, producing 6.1 million litres of milk every day compared to Odisha’s 0.26 million farmers and 0.42 million litres of milk.

The number of Kisan Credit Cards issued up to March 2012 for Gujarat were 3,563,064; for Odisha – 6,630,018. This is not to say that Odisha has provided almost twice as much credit to its farmers than Gujarat. But it cannot be denied that more credit cards do translate into more dole, and correspondingly more debt for the state exchequer. The Central Fund Release under Important Flagship Schemes as a percentage of total is 2.92% for Gujarat, 5.50% for Odisha while the FTNCA or Financial Transfers under Normal Central Assistance (Plan) is 3.601% for Gujarat, 5.287% for Odisha.

Irrigation is a critical issue for us. But before one cites the progress or lack thereof made by Gujarat on irrigation and water management, it is important to state one UPA government figure. Despite our best efforts, the all India figures for _Conveyance Efficiency_, _On Farm Application Efficiency_, and _Overall Project Water Use Efficiency_ are 69%, 52%, and 38% respectively. What this means is that, howsoever big the dam, howsoever extensive the canal or irrigation system of any state, the water-use efficiency remains a pitiful 38%. There can be no worse indictment of the way we as a nation have managed this most precious of resources.

Gujarat has miles to go before it puts into place the canal network that can fetch Narmada water to its most drought-prone areas. While the total planned length of the canal network is 74,626 km, only 22,284.80 km canal construction has been completed in the last four decades. What has caught the attention of the world, though, is the solar panel topped canal project, initiated and completed on a small stretch of canal length. But small stretches of success might fill you urbanites with pride, they don’t irrigate our fields.

So what is Gujarat’s excuse? First, it blames the Central government for not raising the height of the Narmada dam adequately, and second, thorny land acquisition issues make canal construction arduous. Land acquisition is a national problem and as yet there are no clear-cut strategies. Compounding this is the fact that 76% of all displaced people in Gujarat are tribals. Odisha, on the other hand, has a defined re-settlement policy in place but the recent Posco debacle makes it clear that there are gaping holes that need to be addressed.

Meanwhile, Gujarat has done something spectacular. In the knowledge that it is much easier to acquire land for laying pipelines than for constructing canals, Gujarat has put in place a 700 km long water pipeline grid system. Or has it? Startlingly, there is no mention of this achievement in the national media. There is, of course, a Gujarati newspaper and a Gujarat government-sponsored video that describes how all this was made possible. But as I said, no figures and statistics shall be quoted from Modi’s Gujarat for this article. Well, unfortunately, there is hardly anything else to go by. There is one confirmation of the project, from a _PR Newswire_ communiqué:_“Mr. Freddy Svane, Ambassador of Denmark to India said that Gujarat was chosen due to the successful creation of unparalleled State Wide Water Grid that is the biggest of its kind in the world”_. Then there is this _Indian Express_ report quoting a Gujarat official as saying his state is now a water surplus state because of the grid. The best citation for the water grid completion that I could find was an indirect one: the court proceedings of a case where Gujarat admitted under oath the laying down of grid pipelines. It would be perjury if they are lying and so one must – for want of any other media report – believe this court document. In any case, as a farmer I must ask the question: why hasn’t our media covered this water grid that is so vital for us? The Danes have, but not us. The world’s biggest water grid remains unreported in mainstream Indian media. Meanwhile, Modi himself is lying. He says Gujarat irrigated 53 lac hectares of land last year while according to the Central Government, Gujarat irrigated not 53 but 56.18 lac hectares of land.

Technology, electricity, cooperatives, irrigation, bumper produce – all very good and commendable, but there is one crucial aspect where, much to our surprise, Narendra Modi has ditched us. FDI in retail and farming.

I fail to understand why a chief minister who believes in free-market enterprise would side with faux-socialists, quasi-anarchists, and neo-communists on this issue. Many say this is just political posturing, that Modi will listen to reason once he comes to power. To that I say: not good enough. It may very well be that the _kirana_-store_waala_ will put forth his view in _I, Small Businessman_, but this here is my space, space for 833 million farmers, and we are of one voice: FDI in retail and farming _must_ be allowed. We can no longer take rampant corruption and gut-wrenching destruction of our produce at the hands of middlemen. Does Modi know that half of our total marketable farm produce goes under distress sale? There is only 1 market per 115 sq km, no farm infrastructure to talk of, no proper storage facilities – fact is we are being looted mercilessly while you urbanites wait and watch. We are backed bythe Consortium of Indian Farmers Association, Bharat Krishak Samaj, and every other farmer body you can think of, and yet no one listens to us. Authoritative studies have reinforced the view that FDI in farming would only help us but it seems the nation is run not for those who make it run but for those who watch it run, aground.

Well, the time is right and the time is now. I have laid the facts before you, facts given by those who hate Modi, not by those who love him. Now it is up to my farmer brothers and sisters to read my words and press the button on the fateful day. _Jai Kisan!_

_Author’s note: Next in the series: I, Doctor._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Lolol did you go to the link in the last line? Or did you simply do what AAPtards do best?


----------



## AugenBlick

Twitter / Search - #KejriwalinVaranasi">#KejriwalinVaranasi</a></p>&mdash; Psycho (@i_Psycho) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448440416312905728">March 25, 2014</a>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

walwal said:


> Why would they ?  Game successfully launched
> 
> BTW, how many remember that *crazy-wall *quit Delhi because of Janlokpal. Post that event, he hasn't uttered a word about that. He is engrossed with NaMo.


There are lot many other things he has forgotten since he started fantasizing about Modi. Neither Shiela Diskshit nor Robert Vadra are brashtacharis any more. He doesn't see anything wrong with Congressis any more! Transformation of Krazywal is complete!



jha said:


> Its very interesting to see BJP gaining strength in South while Congress loosing its grip. I am sure by next election BJP will have replaced Congress in TN and Andhra..


Gone are the days when Congress used be a single party ruler in India. They'll never see those days again. Infact it's Congress which propped up regional parties to neutralise main opposition. In the bargain they themselves lost significance in those states & lost them forever. AP is going to be the latest one in that list. It's only Kerala & Karnataka which is left in the South. If it wasn't for BJP's mishandling... Karnataka would have slipped through as well. Then again.. it still could in coming elections!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Amazing. My God. Hats off to you sir.


----------



## wolfschanzze

jha said:


> Its very interesting to see BJP gaining strength in South while Congress loosing its grip. I am sure by next election BJP will have replaced Congress in TN and Andhra..


Bjp should have talks with Lok Satta Party the party is clean and is the real Aam Admi party not the fake one like kejriwal,The leader jaya prakash Narayan is well respected by everyone .I saw in news they wanted to support BJP , but BJP not going inviting or going towards them.


----------



## kbd-raaf

wolfschanzze said:


> Bjp should have talks with Lok Satta Party the party is clean and is the real Aam Admi party not the fake one like kejriwal,The leader jaya prakash Narayan is well respected by everyone .I saw in news they wanted to support BJP , but BJP not going inviting or going towards them.



BJP is supporting JP narayan in his seat.


----------



## wolfschanzze

kbd-raaf said:


> BJP is supporting JP narayan in his seat.


Thats goot to hear but why are AP news channels saying BJP is yet to approach Lok Satta party?


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

I am very surprised to see no other party is talking about development other than BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> This is where he is good at. He should practice and solve this type of mathematical equations only. I do not have any example in front of me where a good scientist or mathematician has turned out to be a good politician. If you talk about solving such equations, what is wrong with Manmohan sing? He is much more qualified than Kejari. Why not appoint top most scientist for the post of PM?
> 
> Like knowing maths is a qualification, being a good politician is a even bigger qualification (Only degree is not given). Thousands Like kejri passes out from IITs, UPSC, ICAI, CMAS every year but it took decades for a nation like India to produce a politician like Modi.



 Only scientists, doctors and engineers are qualified to lead this country, not chaiwaalaas. Solving mathematical equations and entering IIT, then becoming IRS proves Kejriwaalji has brain and talent needed to govern the country. That's why he was able to solve corruption, gave free water and electricity, and all of that in just 47 days which your Fekuji couldnt do in Gujarat in 14 years.

Feku did some jaadu tona on you that's why you have become like sheep doing , fascist feku bhakts like you should build a feku temple and start worshipping Lord Feku, panditji will distribute chai as prashad for you. 

Kejriwaalji is the need of the hour, look how even the river ganges feels blessed when kejriwaalji took dubki in it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lonely Hermit

kbd-raaf said:


> Lolol did you go to the link in the last line? Or did you simply do what AAPtards do best?


That is why I pasted it without indicating to go to the last Line, the writer is quiet a talented chap. Read his other work also in News Laundry. Article is a good example of Paid media propoganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Srinivas said:


> Varanasi has close to 10 to 15 % Muslim votes , if AAP plays well Kejriwal can gain votes.



Can only wish you guys a hard luck. Nothing wrong in trying.

But wud like to add, people of Varanasi are not fools like Delhites are.



ExtraOdinary said:


> Only scientists, doctors and engineers are qualified to lead this country, not chaiwaalaas. Solving mathematical equations and entering IIT, then becoming IRS proves Kejriwaalji has brain and talent needed to govern the country. That's why he was able to solve corruption, gave free water and electricity, and all of that in just 47 days which your Fekuji couldnt do in Gujarat in 14 years.
> 
> Feku did some jaadu tona on you that's why you have become like sheep doing , fascist feku bhakts like you should build a feku temple and start worshipping Lord Feku, panditji will distribute chai as prashad for you.
> 
> Kejriwaalji is the need of the hour, look how even the river ganges feels blessed when kejriwaalji took dubki in it




Is he trying for a role aganist Sunny in her next porno?


----------



## Android

Riots bring Jats, Dalits on the same page. Its now a Hindu vote.

Riots bring Jats, Dalits on the same page | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Kejriwal claimed that 800 farmers had committed suicide in last 10 years and now at Varanasi, the figure has gone over 5,000: Gujarat govt...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Lonely Hermit said:


> That is why I pasted it without indicating to go to the last Line, the writer is quiet a talented chap. Read his other work also in News Laundry. Article is a good example of Paid media propoganda.



HAHA its a satire on AAKAR PATEL YAAR


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Only scientists, doctors and engineers are qualified to lead this country, not chaiwaalaas. Solving mathematical equations and entering IIT, then becoming IRS proves Kejriwaalji has brain and talent needed to govern the country. That's why he was able to solve corruption, gave free water and electricity, and all of that in just 47 days which your Fekuji couldnt do in Gujarat in 14 years.
> 
> Feku did some jaadu tona on you that's why you have become like sheep doing , fascist feku bhakts like you should build a feku temple and start worshipping Lord Feku, panditji will distribute chai as prashad for you.
> 
> Kejriwaalji is the need of the hour, look how even the river ganges feels blessed when kejriwaalji took dubki in it




You tactfully avoided my question. If qualification matters than why not MM rather than kejri. Why kejari and mot my nephew who is M.Tech from IIT Chennai? Why not the Indian top most scientist? Say V K Saraswat or Radha krishnan?



jha said:


> Its very interesting to see BJP gaining strength in South while Congress loosing its grip. I am sure by next election BJP will have replaced Congress in TN and Andhra..




So as in WB. Did you see last opinion poll? BJP gets 2% more votes than Congress.

I want BJP to get strong in Kerala and Andhra as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> You tactfully avoided my question. If qualification matters than why not MM rather than kejri. Ahy kejari and mot my nephew who is M.Tech from IIT Chennai? Why not the Indian top most scientist? Say V K Saraswat or Radha krishnan?



Because no other person had guts to enter politics and also kejriwaalji is Engineer+IRS officer+Activist, he is 3 in one, so best choice for PM. AAP will get alteast 100 seats this time. You fascists will lose


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Because no other person had guts to enter politics and also kejriwaalji is Engineer+IRS officer+Activist, he is 3 in one, so best choice for PM. AAP will get alteast 100 seats this time. You fascists will lose




MM is already a PM. 

Kejri is an escapist. People gave him a chance in Delhi. He prefer to ran away rather than deliver. Your AAP is overoptimist as you. AAP will not get more than 10 seats. 

Lets bat.

If AAP gets 1/4 of the seats you stated, I will leave PDF else you will have to. Are you ready?


----------



## kaykay

^^ I will say Bhagoda in all fields. IRS, he left it. Activism, he left it. Politics, (Eveybody knows about Delhi). If IITian is criteria to be PM then Manohar Parikar is best.


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> You fascists will lose




@Aeronaut , @WebMaster 

This guy is using unacceptable language repeatedly. I complaint you twice. Have you decided to give concession to this guy for not following forum rules?


----------



## Jason bourne

Sunny deol from ludhiyana....nda candidate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

HariPrasad said:


> @Aeronaut , @WebMaster
> 
> This guy is using unacceptable language repeatedly. I complaint you twice. Have you decided to give concession to this guy for not following forum rules?





You don't understand SARCASM do u?? 



Jason bourne said:


> Sunny deol from ludhiyana....nda candidate



 mujhey laga Sunny leone 

ab toh dhai kilo ka haath Congress key haath p pura bhari padh jayega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Lonely Hermit said:


> *Newslaundry – Modi Magic?*
> *MODI MAGIC?*
> Posted by
> 
> Anand Ranganathan
> | Dec 17, 2013 in Governance | 227 comments
> 
> 
> 
> Share»
> Next
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> _Editor’s note: There’s a mystery to this article, so be sure to read till the end._
> 
> Narendra Modi is a man before his time. A couple of decades along, too late for him, there will be a bigger constituency in India for the anti-Muslim demagogue. Modi dislocates the hypocrisy of a party whose leader fired up a mob and then said he regretted its vandalism.
> 
> For those able to look beyond his superb oratory and humour, the vapidity of Modi’s message is striking. His simple views spring from his lack of knowledge. He’s not well-read, has little idea about the world or its history. It will be embarrassing, if he becomes prime minister, to have him in the same meeting as US President Barack Obama. He is aching to bring with him his social vision, which is aligned with that of the RSS, to the rest of India from Gujarat. A money-minded, intellectually barren, segregated, ghettoised, non-drinking and vegetarian utopia that some of us have fled from.
> 
> Modi has never been to college and his degree is from a correspondence course. His writing, which is all in Gujarati, is mainly hagiography. It is mediocre and shows little awareness of the world. He has not travelled much outside India. His poetry is shockingly banal. Personally, I am not enamoured of a man who thinks up such rubbish. Unfortunately, his English is also poor, which, in my opinion, has contributed to leaving his mind unopened because there is little access to the world for the Gujarati-only individual. Modi would not have reached the position he is in today, within striking distance of becoming the prime minister, in a civilised nation because he isn’t qualified.
> 
> Modi is a _Ghanchi_, from the trading caste of oil-pressers and grain sellers called _Teli_ in north India. _Ghanchis_ are categorized as Other Backward Class. Education is not a priority for him because there’s hard work required and real thinking, a proper clash with the RSS. Modi sits on top of an anti-Muslim consensus. His popularity flows from this. He speaks a Gujarati purged of Persian words. He makes no concession to Muslims. He is vain and terrified of being humiliated. He does not even contest from his hometown because he’s afraid of losing.
> 
> Narendra Modi is the most famous single man in India. He has a wife, a villager, whom he discarded very early on. He does not respond to stories about her. Gujarati women find Narendra Modi very attractive sexually and, even more than the man, it is the urban Gujarati woman who has made Modi a heroic figure in that state. An ageing woman does not have appeal in society because man is instinctively trained to see that her utility is low. It’s banal but true: To improve their odds in the love market, men need to focus on making more money and women on looking more beautiful.
> 
> Modi gives the lower rungs of the BJP and the RSS what they want, a full-throated and uncompromisingly Hindu nationalist leadership which radiates strength and power. He owns the BJP in Gujarat, having got rid of all the people who built the party over decades, and inserted his own people up to the second and third tier levels.
> 
> What is Narendra Modi’s style of governance? Just as there is no Modi model of economics, there isn’t any Modi model of governance, if by model we mean something original that can be replicated. Has he produced something that is radically different from before 2001? Of course not, and those who call his manner of functioning an economic model are basing this on insufficient understanding of Gujarat’s economic history.
> 
> Modi’s fresh Hindutva is more appealing for those who like that sort of thing than Advani’s faded version. The BJP foot soldier is from the RSS and is drawn to the party’s Hindutva ideology.
> 
> Gujaratis subscribe to the BJP’s anti-Muslim message in full. The votes of the rioting Hindus tend to go to the BJP while the Muslims look for a defensive option. In Gujarat, the caste that has put and kept the BJP in power for two decades is the _Patidar_ community of Patels. The caste dominates every BJP cabinet and Narendra Modi is actually the leader of the Patels, just as Mulayam Singh is the leader of Muslims in UP.
> 
> In Uttar Pradesh, the Jats, who are seething from the riots, will queue up behind the BJP in 2014. On the other hand the Muslims will be terrified by the thought of Narendra Modi coming to power at the centre.
> 
> The cities of Gujarat look much like Indian cities anywhere: Dirty streets, chaotic and undisciplined traffic, corrupt police, lawbreaking citizenry. Ahmedabad and Vadodara are the two most savage cities in India. Ahmedabad, a city lacking in any sort of charm whatsoever, is more representative of the Modi era – segregated, sullen and oppressively vegetarian. Surat is the only city in Gujarat with a robust presence of non-vegetarian street food. Some of this is because of the presence of mercantile Muslim communities – Dawoodi Bohras in particular. Another reason is that, unlike in Ahmedabad, the lower caste (and so non-vegetarian) Hindus are empowered in Surat. Modi is from the _Ghanchi_ community (of oil-pressers), but he is, of course, a non-drinking vegetarian.
> 
> It would be facile to suggest that the Congress and the BJP are the same creature. The BJP is seen as an ideological party, but it isn’t. The Congress is India’s only ecumenical party. It is genuinely above region, caste and religion.
> 
> The way to understand the Bharatiya Janata Party is to see it as India’s party of anger. The BJP is generally a good representative of India’s unthinking and angry middle class. Under Modi, this desire to not be inclusive is amplified and so the problem of allies has become bigger. None of the BJP’s old friends remain with it but for two fellow communal parties: the Sikhs of the Akali Dal and the Marathi chauvinists of the Shiv Sena. The BJP in Gujarat is kept in power through the votes of the state’s biggest and most powerful community, the peasant Patels, who are supporters of Hindutva. The Patel has butchered his daughters so efficiently that now other castes must supply brides.
> 
> This is where the Congress has the opportunity to create some mischief. Congress should provide the ammunition for these spent guns. And by that is meant cash. More than half the money a candidate spends on elections in India is directly paid as inducement to voters (cash trumps caste). This is an opportunistic thing to propose, but politics is allowed to be unprincipled in India and has always been.
> 
> I predict the decline of the BJP and the fragmentation of its state units into regional parties based on caste.
> 
> There exists an enormous and efficient internet propaganda machine that is monitored by Narendra Modi’s office and funded by corporates. An army of 2,000 people is disseminating propaganda for Modi and against his rivals. The comments sections of Indian and Pakistani websites are the most dreadful in the world, without qualification. Hateful and pedantic, the product of minds who are only functionally literate. It’s endemic and representative of the tribal society that India as a whole is. Like some Pavlovian creature, the Indian crowd can always be set off on the right cue.
> 
> India’s democracy functions because of caste. The basis of voting is not issues or ideology, as in European democracies, but the preference for one’s own. The Brahmin and the Bania still control the economy, but now the Shudra controls politics. The BJP has always been a party of Brahmins. The RSS takes its Brahmins seriously and grooms them young. The Brahmin is the intellectual keeper of the Hindutva flame.
> 
> Does the Congress leadership have a theme today? I think so. It is the mercantile castes. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh is a trading Khatri, P. Chidambaram is a trading Chettiar and Kapil Sibal is a trading Khatri. Murli Deora is a Baniya. Of the other senior leaders, SM Krishna is a peasant Gowda and Antony is Syrian Christian. The difference in orientation – Brahmin versus Baniya – shows in the priorities of the BJP and Congress.
> 
> The Indian cleaves to his caste. He could escape this through good education. But this is not available in India. Most Muslim OBCs are from _jatis_ that are below that of Hindu OBC castes. It cannot be denied that there is prejudice against Muslims in India. It is the Hindu who has the freedom to attack India and its culture, its vulgarity. The temple in India has always been a place of music, from the militant cadence of the Vedic chant to the soft melodies of the bhajan.
> 
> The prime suspect on the crime scene that is India is the middle class. Exactly 95.83% of Indians know absolutely nothing about India and they never will. This is because they haven’t travelled abroad. They have no experience of difference. They will imagine the rest of the world behaves like us.
> 
> In India the very poor are illiterate. Their communication has the highest emotional content, since there is little of the intellect they have to express. Because it is quite unsubtle, India’s popular entertainment is not for the intelligent, which in India means urban, upper-class and English-speaking. Bollywood’s spread in the 1930s and 1940s anticipated the arrival of a shrill singer and it turned out to be Lata Mangeshkar. She’s technically first rate but her natural range is actually too high to be pleasant, a fact that did not escape Bollywood’s greatest composer, OP Nayyar. He chose to work with Asha Bhosle instead. Bhosle is a more versatile singer than her sister, but because of her lower range unable to efficiently communicate the virginity which Indians put such a premium on.
> 
> The middle-class Indian thinks he’s civilised but he has no comprehension of the meaning of the word. The damage is done by a Hindi-medium world view. Trying to fight it with English-medium tools will end in frustration. When he was only 33, Thomas Macaulay began producing the Indian Penal Code. The code, a colonial set of laws, remains in force in free India. This is because an Englishman accurately assessed us, and predicted our behaviour and our reaction to external stimulus. This makes Macaulay a very great man. He could tell with confidence in 1837 how Gujaratis would go bestial in 2002.
> 
> We are a Congress-minded nation. What I mean is that Indian values are best, and I would even say, only represented by the Congress. These values are religious accommodation, comfort with racial and linguistic diversity, acceptance of caste in politics, comfort in dynasty and a preference for compromise over principle. The BJP thinks it is an ideological party but it doesn’t have any real ideology. The BJP is a party of resentful Hindus.
> 
> There is a reason why the Congress continually attracts young and urbane talent, but the BJP doesn’t. The reason is the alignment of the Congress with the broad Indian sentiment, which makes it naturally attractive and competitive. The Congress under the Gandhis, and later the Vadra-Gandhis, will remain our one great national party.
> 
> It is only under Sonia Gandhi that the party has again become the standard-bearer for Ashokan secularism. She will go down in history as the finest Congress leader along with Nehru. The one asset that Sonia Gandhi built for her dynasty from the time she became its head was an image of reticence and service. The best thing she has done for India is to hand Manmohan charge of policy. Few leaders around the world have control over the details of policy as Manmohan Singh does. Few have his intellectual capacity to understand events and what they portend. Under Manmohan Singh, terrorism has decreased in India and Indians have become safer. The numbers indicate that the Congress government is doing something spectacularly right, and it was actually the BJP that was soft on terror. There are many humiliations, and often defeats. But Singh persists. This is the source of his greatness, his heroism.
> 
> So is our dynastic culture all bad? I would say our problem is the opposite. We do not have enough dynasty in India. Indians are unusually good at picking quality dynasties, whether it is the Kapoors or the Nehru-Gandhis. The Congress president has always presented herself as being very moral and upright.
> 
> Sonia is slim and fit. At the dining table, she is probably disciplined. She brings the European’s refinement to our otherwise crude politics. She has brought up her children superbly. Both act correctly and modestly. Rahul is quite educated, getting his post-graduation degree at Trinity. From what I have read of him, Rahul is observant and intelligent. He has learned the limits of what the state can do to make India more liveable. He has discovered an essential truth about India. He is doing what Jawaharlal Nehru was doing with Gandhi before 1930, the discovery of India. When Rahul speaks, he usually presents an Indian reality which has come from an uncommon understanding. Though he is good looking, he doesn’t deploy his charisma. By this I mean he doesn’t pose and make heroic statements like Narendra Modi does. He chooses not to. When one is as famous and as good looking as Rahul Gandhi, charisma is a function of deployment.
> 
> I have no quarrel with Narendrabhai. He represents an aspect, the bitter resentment, of Gujaratis, and he does it well. On the other side, in my opinion, Narendra Modi doesn’t have the intellectual capacity to engage with policy at a high level and certainly not at the level of legislation. This is understandable given his education and exposure.
> 
> He is entertaining and forceful, but nothing more than that. It is true also that it is this sort of thing that voters are looking for.
> _Now that you’ve read till the end, before commenting, click *here*_



An ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT ARTICLE. The Climax was SUPERB. 

I request everybody to read this article calmly and then and only then click on the link given below. 

My RESPECT for Dr. Anand Ranganathan for this magnificent effort. 

A BIG Thank you for posting this too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> You don't understand SARCASM do u??




In sarcasm, things are pointed or told indirectly.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

ExtraOdinary said:


> Only scientists, doctors and engineers are qualified to lead this country, not chaiwaalaas. Solving mathematical equations and entering IIT, then becoming IRS proves Kejriwaalji has brain and talent needed to govern the country. That's why he was able to solve corruption, gave free water and electricity, and all of that in just 47 days which your Fekuji couldnt do in Gujarat in 14 years.
> 
> Feku did some jaadu tona on you that's why you have become like sheep doing , fascist feku bhakts like you should build a feku temple and start worshipping Lord Feku, panditji will distribute chai as prashad for you.
> 
> Kejriwaalji is the need of the hour, look how even the river ganges feels blessed when kejriwaalji took dubki in it




YoKejriwalSoHonest that Ganga was purified when he took dip in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Today former IG Shri Farooq Khan has joined the BJP: Narendra Modi in J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448712707877781504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448717057282957312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

All Nationalists are well come in BJP.


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Manvantaratruti said:


> An ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT ARTICLE. The Climax was SUPERB.
> 
> I request everybody to read this article calmly and then and only then click on the link given below.
> 
> My RESPECT for Dr. Anand Ranganathan for this magnificent effort.
> 
> A BIG Thank you for posting this too


Check out the authours other articles in News Laundry the guy is quiet brilliant . He puts his arguements using hard facts .


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Lonely Hermit said:


> Check out the authours other articles in News Laundry the guy is quiet brilliant . He puts his arguements using hard facts .



I did.


----------



## ranjeet

Modi today took a jibe at Kerjiwal, what do you all make out of? I think he should have completely ignored him. What do you guys think??


----------



## GreenFoe

ranjeet said:


> Modi today took a jibe at Kerjiwal, what do you all make out of? I think he should have completely ignored him. What do you guys think??



He must have thought ,kejri will anyways do the drama,muslims will only vote for him if he gets some hindu caste votes .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

*AK-47, AK Antony, AK-49 helping Pakistan, says Modi *
Latest National News from India, States, Cities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> Modi today took a jibe at Kerjiwal, what do you all make out of? I think he should have completely ignored him. What do you guys think??




I think modi by tagging AK 49 he had man super fun of him and tgats it I guess he will not mention him again  its upto us now to use ak49 as much as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> I think modi by tagging AK 49 he had man super fun of him and tgats it I guess he will not mention him again  its upto us now to use ak49 as much as possible


yeah i guess it would be fine if Modi keep on teasing him but not engaging him.


----------



## jha

AK-49.... hahahaha... Mast naam diya Modi ne.. 

Now he should not mention it anywhere except in Kashi... Kejriwal ab jitna chahe utna chilla sakta hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> All fascists and blood thirsty vampires are well come in BJP.


This is what you really want to say


----------



## onu1886

@jha how much of an effect is Lamuni Chaubey going to have in Buxar if he contests as an indepedent against Ashwini Chaubey of BJP? Reports are saying that Modi has failed to convince him not to contest.

Narendra Modi fails to dissuade Bihar BJP leader from going solo | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## jha

Mata Vaishno Devi Temple visit..



















onu1886 said:


> @jha how much of an effect is Lamuni Chaubey going to have in Buxar if he contests as an indepedent against Ashwini Chaubey of BJP? Reports are saying that Modi has failed to convince him not to contest.
> 
> Narendra Modi fails to dissuade Bihar BJP leader from going solo | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Ashwini Choubey is loosing. A terrible decision on BJP's part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Today's rally.. Udhampur..


----------



## Jason bourne

मुकेश अंबानी के एक जेब में राहुल है और दूसरे जेब में
मोदी हैं ..

और जब वह ज़िप खोलते हैं तो केजरीवाल निकलते है..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> This is what you really want to say




You are a opinionated and preoccupied mindset person. you want justification of what you have in mind. In doing so, you won't mind tempering my post and putting your your word in my mouth. You have violated basic decency and reach such a low level to alter my post. With having such a mindset, I am not surprised that you support liar Kejri. Obviously, It is your natural choice.


----------



## egodoc222

wanna watch dumb rahul in action! beside his proud mother...tune into ndtv!

here comes his mantra!!
empowerment!!


----------



## jha

Clean Politics at its best...


----------



## HariPrasad

I heard from one of My rajasthani friend that BJP had planned a governor position for Jaswant.


----------



## arp2041

Modi has done one of the biggest political blunder by naming AK in his speech. He was doing it perfectly when he din't named him once in his past speeches, now AAP has got an ammunation they needed that they are not as small a party as people believe, now even the strongest leader of the country is afraid of them.


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> Modi has done one of the biggest political blunder by naming AK in his speech. He was doing it perfectly when he din't named him once in his past speeches, now AAP has got an ammunation they needed that they are not as small a party as people believe, now even the strongest leader of the country is afraid of them.



I don't agree. AK is shrill in his comments on Modi.

Modi demeaned him while at the same time branding him as anti-national.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Lonely Hermit said:


> *Newslaundry – Modi Magic?*
> *MODI MAGIC?*
> Posted by
> 
> Anand Ranganathan
> | Dec 17, 2013 in Governance | 227 comments
> 
> 
> 
> Share»
> Next
> 
> _
> 
> _



@Aeronaut, what was the negative rating for ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> Modi has done one of the biggest political blunder by naming AK in his speech. He was doing it perfectly when he din't named him once in his past speeches, now AAP has got an ammunation they needed that they are not as small a party as people believe, now even the strongest leader of the country is afraid of them.


 modi had a reason before thats why he is not speaking against kejru but when kejriwal decide to conquest against modi that fight was on btw to candidates fighting for varanashi seat modi makes his move statergically by labeling aap anti-national party by using map of india on aap site itself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Digvijaya Singh is front-runner for Varanasi battle, Congress sources tell NDTV | NDTV.com

I so wish Dogvijay gets the ticket from Varanasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Digvijaya Singh is front-runner for Varanasi battle, Congress sources tell NDTV | NDTV.com
> 
> I so wish Dogvijay gets the ticket from Varanasi.


It would be interesting to see puppet & puppet master together fighting against Modi!


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448762468458692609

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Modi at rally "Congress ek eisy party hai jha log kabhi Ghulam toh Kabhi AZAD ho jata hai"  EPIC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Worlds Largest Water Grid Must Watch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> Modi at rally "Congress ek eisy party hai jha log kabhi Ghulam toh Kabhi AZAD ho jata hai"  EPIC!!



Didn't get this reference.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Didn't get this reference.



I think that was in reference Ghulam Nabi Azad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> Didn't get this reference.



Ghulam Nabi Azad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He is fighting from udhampur from congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

this is hilarious , Sahil Garg a Delhi AAP member posing himself as BHU student n giving interviews ..

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## arp2041

eowyn said:


> this is hilarious , Sahil Garg a Delhi AAP member posing himself as BHU student n giving interviews ..




 

@Parul this is EPIC!!!!!

it should be made viral........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

यह पलटू अपनी तुलना राजा राम और राजा हरिश्चन्द्र से करता है इसको ना लाज है ना शर्म|

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

Look at Kejru's twitter handle ... he's gone bonkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

eowyn said:


> this is hilarious , Sahil Garg a Delhi AAP member posing himself as BHU student n giving interviews ..



Haha I just knew that guy was an AAP stooge. So the only guy at BHU who spoke against Modi and in support of Kejriwal, turns out to be an AAP stooge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

ranjeet said:


> Look at Kejru's twitter handle ... he's gone bonkers.



Is he drunk or what?



eowyn said:


> this is hilarious , Sahil Garg a Delhi AAP member posing himself as BHU student n giving interviews ..



But the guy on the left doesn't look like the guy on the right. Any other pics to prove this Sahil Garg is an AAPtard ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448737989200707584


ranjeet said:


> Look at Kejru's twitter handle ... he's gone bonkers.



Not to forget the same clown had retwitted Vishal Dadlani's tweet calling Modi a murderer. Mirchi lagi hai zoron se..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> Digvijaya Singh is front-runner for Varanasi battle, Congress sources tell NDTV | NDTV.com
> 
> I so wish Dogvijay gets the ticket from Varanasi.




Yesterday one congi candidate refused to fight the election from Varansi.


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

eowyn said:


> this is hilarious , Sahil Garg a Delhi AAP member posing himself as BHU student n giving interviews ..



I was watching AT last night... & AAP supporters were blatantly blocking the cameramen from showing empty chairs at the rally. This party is turning out to be a proper goons party with no morals & ethics left anymore. Kujliwal took some supporters from Delhi & Haryana to present them as locals.. & got them to scream Yeh Yeh every time he was dropping names! What a pathetic loser...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> Oye........did anyone knew this.................
> 
> Congress tried to rope in Sachin Tendulkar to contest against Narendra Modi - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> Iss pic ka me copyright file karunga




No sachin nor Amitabh bachhan is enough for modi. Modi is invincible.


----------



## ranjeet

Indischer said:


> Is he drunk or what?
> 
> 
> 
> But the guy on the left doesn't look like the guy on the right. Any other pics to prove this Sahil Garg is an AAPtard ?



Looks like he is high on 16$ gas ... Isme Ambani ka haath hai !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

1) Is the election polarizing between BJP and the second strongest party of the state?
2) Is congress increasingly become more and more irrelevant?
3) Is congress vote bank shifting away from congress and finding new parties?
4) Is BJP spreading its wings in the area in which it was not strong earlier?


i would like to know your views.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> 1) Is the election polarizing between BJP and the second strongest party of the state?
> 2) Is congress increasingly become more and more irrelevant?
> 3) Is congress vote bank shifting away from congress and finding new parties?
> 4) Is BJP spreading its wings in the area in which it was not strong earlier?
> 
> 
> i would like to know your views.


AK-49 is coming for fascist trolls like you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Narendra Modi's prospects brighten with new allies: report*



> The BJP has beaten the ruling Congress party in the race for stitching alliances ahead of the general elections, *Bank of America Merrill Lynch* (BofAML) says in a report published on Wednesday. These alliances have also belied some apprehensions that BJP prime ministerial candidate *Narendra Modi* would not be able to attract new allies for the NDA, *Jyotivardhan Jaipuria and Anand Kumar* of BofAML say.
> 
> The BJP has joined hands with Ram Vilas Paswan's Lok Janshakti Party in Bihar (40 seats), while in Haryana (10 seats), the party has formed an alliance with Kuldeep Bishnoi's Haryana Janhit Congress. However, it's the six-party grand alliance that BJP has stitched in Tamil Nadu (39 seats), that could surprise positively, the report notes.
> 
> According to Bank of America research, this alliance of six parties (BJP plus DMDK, PMK, MDMK, IJK, and KMDK) had a vote share of nearly 23 per cent in Tamil Nadu as compared to Jayalalithaa's AIADMK at 23 per cent and M Karunanidhi's DMK at 25 per cent.
> 
> "Most opinion polls have so far given very few seats or no seats to the BJP in Tamil Nadu, so this big alliance could likely surprise in favor of BJP-led NDA," the analysts added.
> 
> According to the report, BJP-led NDA has now a foothold in almost all major states except Kerala, Odisha, and West Bengal where the BJP continues to remain weak. This gives the BJP alliance a fighting chance in nearly 425 seats out of the 543 seats, the report notes.
> 
> In Andhra Pradesh (42 seats), the BJP is reportedly talking to former chief minister Chandrababu Naidu's TDP for an alliance.
> 
> The Congress, in contrast, but been unable to form any alliance in the states of West Bengal, Tamil Nadu and Andhra Pradesh where they traditionally had alliances, the report notes.
> 
> *Bank of America's investment strategy*: A strong government will lead to a bigger tilt toward domestic plays, while a weak coalition will lead us to tilt toward software and pharma names, the investment bank says. ICICI Bank, Lupin, Maruti, TCS and ONGC are among its top buys.
> 
> Narendra Modis prospects brighten with new allies: report - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Kapil Sibbal's sons will defend arrested Indian mujahideen terrorists. Shame on bandar sibbal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

HariPrasad said:


> No sachin nor Amitabh bachhan is enough for modi. Modi is invincible.



Modi ka sirf naam hi kafhi hai .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Hours after Bharatiya Janata Party's prime ministerial candidate accused Arvind Kejriwal of helping Pakistan and called him "AK 49", the Aam Aadmi Party leader on Wednesday said the Gujarat chief minister avoids debates on controversial issues.
This was Modi's first ever direct attack on Kejriwal and came a day after the AAP leader said he will contest the general elections from Varanasi in Uttar Pradesh. The "AK 49" was a reference to Kejriwal's stint as the Delhi's chief minister for 49 days.
"There are three AKs in Pakistan who are being admired. AK 47, AK Antony and AK49. This third one, AK 49, has just launched a political party," Modi said addressing a gathering of BJP supporters at Hiranagar, close to the India-Pakistan International Border, in Udhampur-Doda Lok Sabha constituency.
"This AK 49 on his website shows Kashmir as a part of Pakistan. His close aide wants a referendum on Kashmir and Pakistan is jumping with joy," Modi said.
Kejriwal, in turn registered, his response on Twitter.
"Did Modi ji call me an agent of Pakistan and AK 49? Kya PM ke daawedar ko ye bhasha use karna shobha deta hai? (Does it behoove of the PM candidate of using such language?)" Kejriwal tweeted.
He accused Modi of skirting issues, backing corrupt politicians and fielding scam tainted candidates in the upcoming Lok Sabha polls.
"Modi ji muddon ki baat kyon nahi karte? Muddon ki rajniti kyon nahi karte? Why does he consistently avoid all invites for open debates?" he asked.
Kejriwal questioned Modi about his silence on the issue of gas prices and his "false claims" of Gujarat development. He also said the BJP PM pick refuses to talk about farmer suicides in his state.
"He refuses to respond on his compulsions to keep corrupt people like Babubhai Bokharia and Puruahottam Solanki in his cabinet. Why?"
"He refuses to respond on his compulsions to give tkts to muzaffarnagar riot accused. Why?"
"He refuses to respond on his compulsions to give tkts to corrupt people like Yeddyurappa, Sriramlu n Ramvilas Paswan. Why?"
Earlier in the day, the Gujarat government issued a point by point rebuttal of AAP chief's allegations made in Varanasi on Tuesday, accusing Modi of exaggerating reports of development in his state.

Kejriwal responds to Modi's 'AK 49' barb, says Gujarat CM using foul language - Hindustan Times

Lol...mirchi to lagi hai is Kejri ko 
According to his logic ,this language is not seemly for a PM candidate but a sitting CM on a dharna is perfectly fine 

@arp2041 this proves that Modi did the right thing.
No need to engange him completely but occasional barbs are a must , otherwise Saint Kejri will have his way in the mainstream media.


----------



## Roybot

Item girls at Samajwadi Party brainstorming session! : Uttar Pradesh, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jbond197

Funny comment about Namo's mention of kejri..


आज केजरी को ख़ुशी के मारे चैन नी आने
वाला आज केजरी ख़ुशी से पागल हो जाएगा
आखिरकर उसकी तपस्या फल लाई
महीनो की कड़ी तपस्या और अनगिनत बार
नमो नमो के जप के बाद आखिरकर आज केजरी के प्रभु ने उसका जिक्र कर
ही दिया AK49 पाकिस्तान का agent कह कर अपने प्रिय भगत को याद कर
ही लिया ।

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Funny comment about Namo's mention of kejri..
> 
> 
> आज केजरी को ख़ुशी के मारे चैन नी आने
> वाला आज केजरी ख़ुशी से पागल हो जाएगा
> आखिरकर उसकी तपस्या फल लाई
> महीनो की कड़ी तपस्या और अनगिनत बार
> नमो नमो के जप के बाद आखिरकर आज केजरी के प्रभु ने उसका जिक्र कर
> ही दिया AK49 पाकिस्तान का agent कह कर अपने प्रिय भगत को याद कर
> ही लिया ।


That's something which I have noticed too. AK has been constantly trying get Modi's attention.. & ultimately he got one! I would have wished if Modi had not mentioned him at all. Afterall that's the job of kanjaris...they yearn for attention... & it's for saner ones to ignore 'em!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Roybot said:


> Item girls at Samajwadi Party brainstorming session! : Uttar Pradesh, News - India Today


----------



## Parul

@arp2041 Arvind Kejriwal पर फेंके गए अंडे की तस्वीर।

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448805584226115584

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Roybot said:


> Item girls at Samajwadi Party brainstorming session! : Uttar Pradesh, News - India Today


For the usual brainstorming sessions you will have blood rushing to the brain but during SP's brainstorming session,you have blood rushing down under.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Expect the tape recorder kejriwal to play only one cassette now............"modiji debate pey kyo nhi atey......"


----------



## GreenFoe

@CorporateAffairs @kurup 

Why dont you telugus/malayalis/south indians vote for JP's Loksatta,one of the BEST parties in india with super nice agenda ?

Pity that we north indians have third class non mainstream options like paap !


----------



## Roybot

Parul said:


> @arp2041 Arvind Kejriwal पर फेंके गए अंडे की तस्वीर।



Bahaut Krantikari Anda lagta hai.



cloud_9 said:


> For the usual brainstorming sessions you will have blood rushing to the brain but during SP's brainstorming session,you have blood rushing down under.



Its funny and sad at the same time that we have such morons running the country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

GreenFoe said:


> @CorporateAffairs @kurup
> 
> Why dont you telugus/malayalis/south indians vote for JP's Loksatta,one of the BEST parties in india with super nice agenda ?
> 
> Pity that we north indians have third class non mainstream options like paap !



The party is not active in kerala .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Lo ji Aam Aadmi ka ek aur nazara !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

ranjeet said:


> Lo ji Aam Aadmi ka ek aur nazara !!!



wonder how someone throws ink from BOTH SIDES at the same time?


----------



## Parul

@arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> @arp2041



Kya hua???

woh Kejriwal hai........Salman Khan nhi ki BODY dikhaye


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Kya hua???
> 
> woh Kejriwal hai........Salman Khan nhi ki BODY dikhaye



You wanted someone to post his pics and I told you; i'm going to post them. Hence, mentioning you in the pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> You wanted someone to post his pics and I told you; i'm going to post them. Hence, mentioning you in the pics!



but yaar Ganga pehley sey hi maili thi................iss nangey key dupki laganey sey toh ab Ganga Mata ko bhi pAAP lag gya hoga


----------



## GreenFoe

*केजरीवाल ये चुनाव सीटों के लिए नहीं लड़ रहे*


८ दिसंबर २०१३ सवेरे का समय था और टीवी पर झाड़ू लहराते जश्न मनाते,आत्मविश्वास से लबरेज़ आम आदमी नाम की एक नयी पार्टी के कार्यकर्ता दिखाई दे रहे थे और हों भी क्यों न भारत जैसी कठिन राजनीतिक व्यवस्था को तोड़कर वे अर्ध-केन्द्रशासित दिल्ली राज्य मे दूसरी सबसे बड़ी पार्टी बन गए थे,कांग्रेस की बहुत बुरी हार हुई थी और लूली लंगड़ी स्थानीय भाजपा कि जीत को भी रोक दिया गया था,लोग भी खुश थे और पार्टी के सदस्य भी|

आज स्थिति वैसी नहीं है,बहुत समय नहीं हुआ है,केवल चार महीने ही गुज़रे है,लोग पार्टी से निराश है देश तो छोडिये जिस दिल्ली अर्ध-राज्य मे ये जीते थे उसमे भी स्थिति अच्छी नहीं है,जिस पार्टी मे रोज दो तीन ‘जाने पहचाने’ लोग जुड़ते थे वहां अब सिर्फ रिजाइन करने कि ही न्यूज़ आती है |

ऐसा क्यूँ हुआ? मुख्य रूप से कारण है पूर्वनियोजित सत्ताछोड़ना,सत्ता मे आके धरने पे बैठ जाना,कांग्रेस के बजाये मोदी का मुख्य विरोध व रोज़ के नाटक,इत्यादि !

उम्मीदवारों का चयन भी अच्छा नहीं हुआ,दिल्ली के सात उम्मीदवारों मे ऐंसे को ढूंढना कठिन हे जिसकी जीत की गारंटी हो,बाकी जगह का तो छोडिये |

आज जनता एक दुसरे कि बुराई से ऊब चुकी है, वह सकारात्मक राजनीती चाहती है,दुसरे बुरे है ये कहने से कुछ नहीं होगा ,तुम क्या करोगे ये बोलो !

आश्चर्य सा प्रतीत होता है कि नयी नयी राजनीती मे आयी आम आदमी पार्टी इतने सारे गलत निर्णय क्यों ले बैठी है ? क्या २५ साल से राजनीती देख रहे योगेन्द्र यादव ने केजरी को ये नहीं बताया होगा कि जनता अश्थिरता पसंद नहीं करती,या कजरी को खुद इतनी सी बात पता नहीं होगी? लगता तो नहीं है |



अगर बी टीम इत्यादि कि षड्यंत्रवादी बातें छोड़ दें तो एक ही निष्कर्ष केजरी के हास्यास्पद व् दुखद ड्रामों को देखकर निकलता है :






ऊपर दिया हुआ चित्र यह साफ़ प्रदर्शित करता है की जितना जादा बड़ा ड्रामा,उतना मीडिया द्वारा कवरेज और उतने ही पैसे ‘आप’ की झोली में | आम पार्टियों के अपेक्षा समझने मे कठिन आप कि राजनीति को समझने मे ये एडिटेड डाटा का ग्राफ बड़ा मददगार है |



यह तो स्पष्ट हो गया कि सब खेल चंदे का है ,पर चंदे से होगा क्या ? मेरे पास दो थ्योरी है :-

*१-केजरीवाल धन इक्कठा करके दिल्ली का चुनाव जीतना चाहते हैन और पूर्ण बहुमत से मुख्मंत्री बनना चाहते हें*

इस थ्योरी पर मेरा जादा विश्वास नहीं,क्यों? क्योंकि अगर एसा ही होता तो पहली बात वो सरकार नहीं छोड़ते जिसने दिल्ली के कुछ वर्ग मे उन्हें अलोकप्रिय किया ,दूसरी कि लोकसभा मे बुरे प्रदर्शन व स्वयं कि हार के बाद बीजेपी असेंबली चुनाव थोप देगी,क्या हतोसाहित कार्यकर्ताओं मे उतना उत्साह रह पाएगा ? मुझे यहाँ भी आशंका है |

*२-केजरीवाल अन्ना बनना चाहते है,और २०१५-१६ मे चुनाव करना उनका लक्ष्य होगा*

इस थ्योरी पर मेरा जादा विश्वास है,वरिष्ट पत्रकार शीला भट्ट भी इससे सहमत हे कि कजरी २०१६ मे चूनाव चाहते हें

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/445221746270941186बरखा दत्त से बात चीत मे कजरी भी इसका समर्थन कर चुके है

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448388554452787203अब ये भी समझ मे आ गया कि वे क्या चाहते है पर ये होगा कैसे ? इसके लिए अपको २०११ मे चलना होगा , विश्वप्रिसिद्ध अन्ना हजारे का २०११ क आन्दोलन मे अन्ना तो केवल मुखोटा थे ,सारा काम तो अरविन्द ने ही किया ,कुछ शोहरत तो मिली पर उतनी नहीं जितनी आन्ना को ,तरीका तो पता चल ही गया था कि मिडिया का इस्तेमाल कर किस तरह से प्रिस्सिध हुआ जा सकता है और जनसमर्थन पाया जा सकता है बस इस फोर्मुले में अन्ना को हटाके दुबारा लागु करके देखना था ,किया भी और २०१३ मे सफलता फिरसे मिली,फोल्लोवेर्स भी मिले और शोहरत का तो पूछिए ही मत |

पर उन्हें यहाँ पर ये समझ मे आ गया कि यहाँ पर वे अपने ‘स्वराज के एजेंडा’ को नहीं लगा सकते इसलिए डेल्ही सीएम कि पोस्ट बेकार ही है,अब निशाना प्रधानमंत्री पद होना चाहिए ,इसलिए उन्होंने पद छोड़ने के तरीके ढूंढे और योजनापूर्वक इसे भी अंजाम दिया |

आगे का प्लान समझने के लिए अपको सीट बटवारे को धयान से देखना होगा:-

आशीष खेतान – बीजेपी के खिलाफ काफी ‘स्टिंग्स’ करते रहे हैं

आशुतोष – IBN7 के पूर्व पत्रकार

अनीता प्रताप

इत्यादि – इत्यादि मेरे पास पूरी लिस्ट नहीं पर चेक करेंगे तो अन्य किसी भी पार्टी कि तुलना मे सर्वाधिक पत्रकार यही हें ,ऐसा क्यों?

आजतक,द हिंदु व अन्य कई बीजेपी विरोधी मीडिया एजेंसीज के पत्रकार भी इनके प्रति लगाव रखते है.कजरी के खासमखास निशांत चतुर्वेदी ने भी इसी कारण अब दुबारा आज तक ज्वाइन कर लिया है.



कजरी ने तो नयी दिल्ली जैसी आप कि अच्छी सीट खेतान जैसे कमज़ोर कैंडिडेट को देदी ,पर बदले मे क्या मिलेगा?

मेरे अनुसार २०१४ मे मोदी कि सरकार आने के बाद मोदी पर सबसे जादा दबाव इकनोमिक रिफॉर्म्स करने का होगा ,जो कि सही भी है ,पर इकोनोमिक रिफॉर्म्स करने पर कुछ समय के लिए महंगाई काफी बढ़ेगी , मूलभूत डीसेल पेट्रोल के दामो पर सरकारी नियंत्रण कम करने का काफ़ि दबाव होगा ,मोदी उद्योगों पर भी काफी महरबान होंगे जिनकी मदद उन्हें इस इलेक्शन मे मिली है और बाहर से आने वाले उद्योग और कम्पनियां उनसे १ विंडो ऑपरेशन कि मांग रख रही है जो लगता है वो पूरी करेंगे .

इन सब के होने से ये एक्सप्रेशन क्रिएट होगा कि मोदी ‘बड़े लोगों’ के एजेंट है,क्योंकि विकास एकदम नीचे नहीं पहुँचता,समय लगता है |यहीं पर आशीष खेतान अदि काम आते है,वे बीजेपी पर इसप्रकार के स्टिंग करवाकर कि मोदी उद्योंगों को आमूलचूल मदद कर रहे है कजरी के लिए स्टेज सेट करेंगे .

स्टेज सेट होजाने के बाद और किसी ‘खुलासे’ के बाद जो गरीब व आमिर के बीच कि खाई को प्रदर्शित करता हो,कजरी धरने पे बैठ जाएँगे या आमरण अनशन पर(जो भी जादा फय्देमंद हो),और कोई असंभव सी मांग रखेंगे ,२४ एक्स ७ मीडिया तो साथ होगा ही और कजरी मानते है कि मोदी गुस्सैल स्वभाव होने के कारण कांग्रेस वाली गलती दोहरा देंगे और वे गरीब आम आदमी के नारे पर शहीद के रुप में जेल चले जाएँगे .२०१४ का बुरा परिणाम देखने के बाद सहियोगी फिर वही गलती नहीं करेंगे जो यूपीए के साथ रहकर कि और मोदी कि सरकार २०१५-२०१६ मे गिर जाएगी व् कजरी सत्ता मे आ जाएँगे,अन्य दलों के समर्थन से |

क्या ऐसा होगा ? देखना पड़ेगा !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> *केजरीवाल ये चुनाव सीटों के लिए नहीं लड़ रहे*
> 
> 
> ८ दिसंबर २०१३ सवेरे का समय था और टीवी पर झाड़ू लहराते जश्न मनाते,आत्मविश्वास से लबरेज़ आम आदमी नाम की एक नयी पार्टी के कार्यकर्ता दिखाई दे रहे थे और हों भी क्यों न भारत जैसी कठिन राजनीतिक व्यवस्था को तोड़कर वे अर्ध-केन्द्रशासित दिल्ली राज्य मे दूसरी सबसे बड़ी पार्टी बन गए थे,कांग्रेस की बहुत बुरी हार हुई थी और लूली लंगड़ी स्थानीय भाजपा कि जीत को भी रोक दिया गया था,लोग भी खुश थे और पार्टी के सदस्य भी|
> 
> आज स्थिति वैसी नहीं है,बहुत समय नहीं हुआ है,केवल चार महीने ही गुज़रे है,लोग पार्टी से निराश है देश तो छोडिये जिस दिल्ली अर्ध-राज्य मे ये जीते थे उसमे भी स्थिति अच्छी नहीं है,जिस पार्टी मे रोज दो तीन ‘जाने पहचाने’ लोग जुड़ते थे वहां अब सिर्फ रिजाइन करने कि ही न्यूज़ आती है |
> 
> ऐसा क्यूँ हुआ? मुख्य रूप से कारण है पूर्वनियोजित सत्ताछोड़ना,सत्ता मे आके धरने पे बैठ जाना,कांग्रेस के बजाये मोदी का मुख्य विरोध व रोज़ के नाटक,इत्यादि !
> 
> उम्मीदवारों का चयन भी अच्छा नहीं हुआ,दिल्ली के सात उम्मीदवारों मे ऐंसे को ढूंढना कठिन हे जिसकी जीत की गारंटी हो,बाकी जगह का तो छोडिये |
> 
> आज जनता एक दुसरे कि बुराई से ऊब चुकी है, वह सकारात्मक राजनीती चाहती है,दुसरे बुरे है ये कहने से कुछ नहीं होगा ,तुम क्या करोगे ये बोलो !
> 
> आश्चर्य सा प्रतीत होता है कि नयी नयी राजनीती मे आयी आम आदमी पार्टी इतने सारे गलत निर्णय क्यों ले बैठी है ? क्या २५ साल से राजनीती देख रहे योगेन्द्र यादव ने केजरी को ये नहीं बताया होगा कि जनता अश्थिरता पसंद नहीं करती,या कजरी को खुद इतनी सी बात पता नहीं होगी? लगता तो नहीं है |
> 
> 
> 
> अगर बी टीम इत्यादि कि षड्यंत्रवादी बातें छोड़ दें तो एक ही निष्कर्ष केजरी के हास्यास्पद व् दुखद ड्रामों को देखकर निकलता है :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ऊपर दिया हुआ चित्र यह साफ़ प्रदर्शित करता है की जितना जादा बड़ा ड्रामा,उतना मीडिया द्वारा कवरेज और उतने ही पैसे ‘आप’ की झोली में | आम पार्टियों के अपेक्षा समझने मे कठिन आप कि राजनीति को समझने मे ये एडिटेड डाटा का ग्राफ बड़ा मददगार है |
> 
> 
> 
> यह तो स्पष्ट हो गया कि सब खेल चंदे का है ,पर चंदे से होगा क्या ? मेरे पास दो थ्योरी है :-
> 
> *१-केजरीवाल धन इक्कठा करके दिल्ली का चुनाव जीतना चाहते हैन और पूर्ण बहुमत से मुख्मंत्री बनना चाहते हें*
> 
> इस थ्योरी पर मेरा जादा विश्वास नहीं,क्यों? क्योंकि अगर एसा ही होता तो पहली बात वो सरकार नहीं छोड़ते जिसने दिल्ली के कुछ वर्ग मे उन्हें अलोकप्रिय किया ,दूसरी कि लोकसभा मे बुरे प्रदर्शन व स्वयं कि हार के बाद बीजेपी असेंबली चुनाव थोप देगी,क्या हतोसाहित कार्यकर्ताओं मे उतना उत्साह रह पाएगा ? मुझे यहाँ भी आशंका है |
> 
> *२-केजरीवाल अन्ना बनना चाहते है,और २०१५-१६ मे चुनाव करना उनका लक्ष्य होगा*
> 
> इस थ्योरी पर मेरा जादा विश्वास है,वरिष्ट पत्रकार शीला भट्ट भी इससे सहमत हे कि कजरी २०१६ मे चूनाव चाहते हें
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/445221746270941186बरखा दत्त से बात चीत मे कजरी भी इसका समर्थन कर चुके है
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448388554452787203अब ये भी समझ मे आ गया कि वे क्या चाहते है पर ये होगा कैसे ? इसके लिए अपको २०११ मे चलना होगा , विश्वप्रिसिद्ध अन्ना हजारे का २०११ क आन्दोलन मे अन्ना तो केवल मुखोटा थे ,सारा काम तो अरविन्द ने ही किया ,कुछ शोहरत तो मिली पर उतनी नहीं जितनी आन्ना को ,तरीका तो पता चल ही गया था कि मिडिया का इस्तेमाल कर किस तरह से प्रिस्सिध हुआ जा सकता है और जनसमर्थन पाया जा सकता है बस इस फोर्मुले में अन्ना को हटाके दुबारा लागु करके देखना था ,किया भी और २०१३ मे सफलता फिरसे मिली,फोल्लोवेर्स भी मिले और शोहरत का तो पूछिए ही मत |
> 
> पर उन्हें यहाँ पर ये समझ मे आ गया कि यहाँ पर वे अपने ‘स्वराज के एजेंडा’ को नहीं लगा सकते इसलिए डेल्ही सीएम कि पोस्ट बेकार ही है,अब निशाना प्रधानमंत्री पद होना चाहिए ,इसलिए उन्होंने पद छोड़ने के तरीके ढूंढे और योजनापूर्वक इसे भी अंजाम दिया |
> 
> आगे का प्लान समझने के लिए अपको सीट बटवारे को धयान से देखना होगा:-
> 
> आशीष खेतान – बीजेपी के खिलाफ काफी ‘स्टिंग्स’ करते रहे हैं
> 
> आशुतोष – IBN7 के पूर्व पत्रकार
> 
> अनीता प्रताप
> 
> इत्यादि – इत्यादि मेरे पास पूरी लिस्ट नहीं पर चेक करेंगे तो अन्य किसी भी पार्टी कि तुलना मे सर्वाधिक पत्रकार यही हें ,ऐसा क्यों?
> 
> आजतक,द हिंदु व अन्य कई बीजेपी विरोधी मीडिया एजेंसीज के पत्रकार भी इनके प्रति लगाव रखते है.कजरी के खासमखास निशांत चतुर्वेदी ने भी इसी कारण अब दुबारा आज तक ज्वाइन कर लिया है.
> 
> 
> 
> कजरी ने तो नयी दिल्ली जैसी आप कि अच्छी सीट खेतान जैसे कमज़ोर कैंडिडेट को देदी ,पर बदले मे क्या मिलेगा?
> 
> मेरे अनुसार २०१४ मे मोदी कि सरकार आने के बाद मोदी पर सबसे जादा दबाव इकनोमिक रिफॉर्म्स करने का होगा ,जो कि सही भी है ,पर इकोनोमिक रिफॉर्म्स करने पर कुछ समय के लिए महंगाई काफी बढ़ेगी , मूलभूत डीसेल पेट्रोल के दामो पर सरकारी नियंत्रण कम करने का काफ़ि दबाव होगा ,मोदी उद्योगों पर भी काफी महरबान होंगे जिनकी मदद उन्हें इस इलेक्शन मे मिली है और बाहर से आने वाले उद्योग और कम्पनियां उनसे १ विंडो ऑपरेशन कि मांग रख रही है जो लगता है वो पूरी करेंगे .
> 
> इन सब के होने से ये एक्सप्रेशन क्रिएट होगा कि मोदी ‘बड़े लोगों’ के एजेंट है,क्योंकि विकास एकदम नीचे नहीं पहुँचता,समय लगता है |यहीं पर आशीष खेतान अदि काम आते है,वे बीजेपी पर इसप्रकार के स्टिंग करवाकर कि मोदी उद्योंगों को आमूलचूल मदद कर रहे है कजरी के लिए स्टेज सेट करेंगे .
> 
> स्टेज सेट होजाने के बाद और किसी ‘खुलासे’ के बाद जो गरीब व आमिर के बीच कि खाई को प्रदर्शित करता हो,कजरी धरने पे बैठ जाएँगे या आमरण अनशन पर(जो भी जादा फय्देमंद हो),और कोई असंभव सी मांग रखेंगे ,२४ एक्स ७ मीडिया तो साथ होगा ही और कजरी मानते है कि मोदी गुस्सैल स्वभाव होने के कारण कांग्रेस वाली गलती दोहरा देंगे और वे गरीब आम आदमी के नारे पर शहीद के रुप में जेल चले जाएँगे .२०१४ का बुरा परिणाम देखने के बाद सहियोगी फिर वही गलती नहीं करेंगे जो यूपीए के साथ रहकर कि और मोदी कि सरकार २०१५-२०१६ मे गिर जाएगी व् कजरी सत्ता मे आ जाएँगे,अन्य दलों के समर्थन से |
> 
> क्या ऐसा होगा ? देखना पड़ेगा !



JUST EXAGERRRAAAATEEEED TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH.............

KEJRI DON'T HAVE A POWER TO ANYTHING ONCE MODI COMES TO POWER........

I GET THE FEELING THAT HE WILL EVEN LOSE DELHI AS THERE WILL BE NO RE-ELECTIONS BUT IT WILL BE BJP THAT WILL FOR THE GOVT.


@Parul

Lok Sabha polls 2014: Let down by AAP, West Delhi may vote for BJP - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> wonder how someone throws ink from BOTH SIDES at the same time?


Hmmm I wonder ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> JUST EXAGERRRAAAATEEEED TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH.............
> 
> KEJRI DON'T HAVE A POWER TO ANYTHING ONCE MODI COMES TO POWER........
> 
> I GET THE FEELING THAT HE WILL EVEN LOSE DELHI AS THERE WILL BE NO RE-ELECTIONS BUT IT WILL BE BJP THAT WILL FOR THE GOVT.
> 
> 
> @Parul
> 
> Lok Sabha polls 2014: Let down by AAP, West Delhi may vote for BJP - The Economic Times



I dont think that is exaggerated :|

Yes he will but media is with him for some reason,which i stated in my blog 

Kejri started 2011 movement on advice from rajdeep of IBN CNN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

**Quami Ekta Dal leader Mukhtar Ansari to contest against Modi from Varanasi*

_Krazywal can kiss goodbye to his deposit!_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FRAZY

Mitrooon zara ek dafa gujarat ki development ko toh dekh loh


----------



## GreenFoe

FRAZY said:


> Mitrooon zara ek dafa gujarat ki development ko toh dekh loh
> 
> View attachment 22306



Another fake id?


----------



## ranjeet

FRAZY said:


> Mitrooon zara ek dafa gujarat ki development ko toh dekh loh
> 
> View attachment 22306

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448813774636478464

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

ExtraOdinary said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448813774636478464



Is this guy for real

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

ExtraOdinary said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448813774636478464


he is telling the truth ....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

ExtraOdinary said:


>



Bhai Hari Prasad par thoda rahem kar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ExtraOdinary

You wanna bet Kejri knows it in his heart he has no chance. He's just trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ExtraOdinary said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448813774636478464


He even managed to see everything that is happening in whole of Gujarat within two days. In that sense it should have taken him hardly couple of hours to assess the situation in Varanasi. Two days is too long!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> You wanna bet Kejri knows it in his heart he has no chance. He's just trolling



like you were to @HariPrasad you feku bhakt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FRAZY

Ek aur NaMoona joh BJP ko support kerta pherta hai 

Ye kabaadi sirf kapaalbharti k kaabil hai 






lol @ ladies suit


----------



## ranjeet

FRAZY said:


> Ek aur NaMoona joh BJP ko support kerta pherta hai
> 
> Ye kabaadi sirf kapaalbharti k kaabil hai
> 
> View attachment 22308
> 
> 
> lol @ ladies suit

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FRAZY

ranjeet said:


>



Desperate attempts by bjp donkeys , prove all the claims plllllleeeeeeeeasseeeeeeeee


----------



## arp2041

anyone can please tell me how to embed a tweet here?


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> anyone can please tell me how to embed a tweet here?


like you embed a video link.



FRAZY said:


> Desperate attempts by bjp donkeys , prove all the claims plllllleeeeeeeeasseeeeeeeee


lol ja ke ghisni kar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448838029919010816
@ranjeet thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> anyone can please tell me how to embed a tweet here?


go to tweet details, paste the link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> he is telling the truth ....


Nice choice of Pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FRAZY

ranjeet said:


> like you embed a video link.
> 
> 
> lol ja ke ghisni kar



Aik baar bas wait kero jab modhi hareyga tab tu roo raha hoga yahape aikey


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Decoding Modi's ploy behind calling Kejriwal anti-national | Firstpost

After publicly ignoring his attacks and his presence for all these months, Narendra Modi has finally taken note of Arvind Kejriwal and took a dig at him in a rally at Jammu & Kashmir.

It was clear that Modi couldn’t have continued with his public posturing of “royally ignoring Kejriwal” for long after the AAP leader shifted his focus from anti-corruption to a campaign against him. It would have been virtually impossible to do that now, given the fact that Kejriwal has now emerged as the chief challenger in the Varanasi Lok Sabha election (unless the Congress springs a surprise).

But it was always a mystery how Modi would respond to Kejriwal’s challenge. He never needed to do that earlier as Kejriwal too had strategically avoided direct attacks on Modi, till he resigned as the Chief Minister of Delhi.

*Some like R Jagannathan thought that Modi should continue to ignore Kejriwal and take on him and his party through "guerilla warfare" i.e. not take on Kejriwal individually and officially, but keep him busy through proxies.*

However, Modi has surprised many by taking Kejriwal on directly. He called him “AK49” and made no secret of whom he was referring to.

His dig at Kejriwal came on a day when the government of Gujarat responded to the 16 questions raised by the AAP leader during his recent "study tour" of Gujarat.

This can’t be coincidence. Modi is clearly working on a strategy to counter Kejriwal. And it looks like his plan is to indulge in something that is the opposite of “guerilla warfare”.

*While his government in Gujarat and strategists in party will defend him against "mainstream" attacks by Kejriwal i.e. attacks based on questions over development model and governance, Modi himself will attack Kejriwal on rhetoric and nagging issues (but issues that are not publicised by Kejriwal). *

*That’s why the government of Gujarat came up with a rebuttal based on data and court observations, while Modi chose to attack Kejriwal on an issue that was nowhere on the agenda of Kejriwal. *

*Modi can’t dictate the agenda that effectively through indirect "guerilla warfare". The media and commentators would have always questioned why Modi was silent and not taking on Kejriwal directly, despite him being his opponent in Varanasi, and thus agenda would have been set by what Kejriwal said. 

That’s what Modi has been smart with. He almost never allows his critics to set the agenda of the debate around him (something his supporters and fans fail miserably at), but he sets the agenda of the debate.*

So while Kejriwal tried to set the agenda of Modi’s proximity and tacit complicity with corporate houses, Modi has hit back with the issue of AAP leaders and the party policy's proximity (perhaps soon to be changed to complicity) with Pakistan.

He raised the issue of AAP’s website hosting a map that showed Azad Kashmir not a part of India and articles written in Pakistani newspapers and websites that praised AAP and Kejriwal.

Just as Kejriwal hints that Modi is agent of corporate houses because corporates are friendly and appreciate his government, Modi has almost hinted that Kejriwal was a Pakistani agent. He virtually called “AK49” a weapon of Pakistan, which along with AK47 rifles, Pakistan was using to attack India.

*It’s a pretty sharp attack, and it terms AAP and Kejriwal as elements detrimental to India’s security. Now AAP and Kejriwal will be forced to counter this serious charge, which means they will be forced to play as Modi wants them to play. 

Basically AAP won the toss and elected to bowl first, but Modi jumped on the pitch and has bowled a googly.*


_Hehehehe must read guys_.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ranjeet

FRAZY said:


> Aik baar bas wait kero jab modhi hareyga tab tu roo raha hoga yahape aikey


ok

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Lamest Comeback ever

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448819009543086080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AugenBlick said:


> Lamest Comeback ever
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448819009543086080


There is no comeback from this Right hook by Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448838029919010816
> @ranjeet thanks



Good suggestion. Mera bhi yeh shikhayat hai Modi se.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FRAZY

I Support Arvind Kejriwal

Varanasi waking up


----------



## Parul

Watch Times Now how Arnab Goswami is exposing Congress Manifesto. Every Word is copied from NaMo's Gujarat Manifesto.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Android

Uma Bharti from Rae Bareli


----------



## JanjaWeed

Android said:


> Uma Bharti from Rae Bareli



I think she is already listed to contest from Jhansi... isn't that right?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> Watch Times Now how Arnab Goswami is exposing Congress Manifesto. Every Word is copied from NaMo's Gujarat Manifesto.



I thought Arnab is Pro Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Indischer said:


> Good suggestion. Mera bhi yeh shikhayat hai Modi se.


No he should not.
Because everyone is against him.
They don't want him to "debate" and "clarify".
They want to accuse and sensationalize. If you saw Amit shah's Q&A on star news , most questions were about muslims. The economy, Pakistan , infrastructure , education all took a back seat. Every one wanted to know how much *** kissing he would do.
If the rules are stacked against you, the only winning strategy is not to play.


----------



## onu1886

Android said:


> Uma Bharti from Rae Bareli


Huh? Are you serious?


----------



## AugenBlick

Parul said:


> Watch Times Now how Arnab Goswami is exposing Congress Manifesto. Every Word is copied from NaMo's Gujarat Manifesto.


Web live feed
???


----------



## FRAZY




----------



## onu1886

chak de INDIA said:


> I thought Arnab is Pro Congress


Lol no....he's one reporter who is only proTRP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

AugenBlick said:


> No he should not.
> Because everyone is against him.
> They don't want him to "debate" and "clarify".
> They want to accuse and sensationalize. If you saw Amit shah's Q&A on star news , most questions were about muslims. The economy, Pakistan , infrastructure , education all took a back seat. Every one wanted to know how much *** kissing he would do.
> If the rules are stacked against you, the only winning strategy is not to play.



That's one way of looking at things. But a Talk Show wherein he's articulate about his policies and vision for India will not do any harm to his reputation and prospects. And if he's able to take a few questions from the public, it will silence those who tell he's a dictator. Obviously, it's all about playing to the gallery now. Like it or not, a few still fall for it.


----------



## FRAZY




----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> I thought Arnab is Pro Congress



Per me, he is not Pro-any party, on his day he bashes every political party! 



AugenBlick said:


> Web live feed
> ???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> I thought Arnab is Pro Congress



Arnab is not even Pro-his wife how can he be Pro congress

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

FRAZY said:


> I Support Arvind Kejriwal
> 
> Varanasi waking up
> 
> View attachment 22309

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> Arnab is not even Pro-his wife how can he be Pro congress


I bet if his wife ever refused him sex .. he would have gone bonkers and say The Nation wants to know who sponsor you extravagent shopping junkets ... if you can't answer then NEVER EVER EVER NEVER EVER refuse the lurve !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FRAZY

Parul said:


>



Mods have given me warning to stay away from trolls like you


----------



## ranjeet

FRAZY said:


> Mods have given me warning to stay away from trolls like you


Yet you did a U Turn !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

FRAZY said:


> Mods have given me warning to stay away from trolls like you



Mr. Frazy Troll, if you think my post is against forum's rule, there is a '_Report Button_' feel free to report my post. Moreover, refrain yourself from confusing other with you i.e. Troll!


----------



## FRAZY

Parul said:


> Mr. Frazy Troll, if you think my post is against forum's rule, there is a '_Report Button_' feel free to report my post. Moreover, refrain yourself from confusing other with you i.e. Troll!


This thread is infested with bjp trollers who post random pictures from facebook, including you. I don't even troll here i come here to discuss with you all

bjp niggas be like


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> I thought Arnab is Pro Congress


i think he is a floater! goes with the wind...


----------



## ranjeet

FRAZY said:


> Iam not a troll like parul and arpack guy
> i post sensible , they post fb pictures


----------



## Parul

FRAZY said:


> This thread is infested with bjp trollers who post random pictures from facebook, including you. I don't even troll here i come here to discuss with you all
> 
> bjp *niggas *be like
> 
> View attachment 22312



Verbal Diarrhea . Nothing worth engaging was found in this codswallop! 



FRAZY said:


> Iam not a troll like parul and arpack guy
> i post sensible , they post fb pictures



@arp2041 Thank his post. He has rightly called you a TROLL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

FRAZY said:


> This thread is infested with bjp trollers who post random pictures from facebook, including you. I don't even troll here i come here to discuss with you all
> 
> bjp niggas be like
> 
> View attachment 22312



Yeah you are some what true ....... These days people are becoming fascists !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

FRAZY said:


> This thread is infested with bjp trollers who post random pictures from facebook, including you. I don't even troll here i come here to discuss with you all
> 
> bjp niggas be like
> 
> View attachment 22312


Ahh the image factory is at full speed.
You forgot AAPtard, which is a play on the word retard to avoid insulting real retards.


----------



## FRAZY

AugenBlick said:


> Ahh the image factory is at full speed.
> You forgot AAPtard, which is a play on the word retard to avoid insulting real retards.


okay.


----------



## Srinivas

Online team of pro BJP is censoring the internet.

If one clicks on the first link ...... it shows page not found ...... Fascism at its best !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

One person keeps calm when his rally was getting bombed while another one cries all day when inked.Leadership is about your qualities not others' faults.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Manvantaratruti

...... deleted ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> One person keeps calm when his rally was getting bombed while another one cries all day when inked.Leadership is about your qualities not others' faults.


As that classic say goes... Empty vessels make the most noise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god




----------



## onu1886

FRAZY said:


> Iam not a troll like parul and arpack guy
> i post sensible , they post fb pictures


I'm starting to like you. You're highly entertaining


----------



## Parul

Pehle Aaj Tak, Ab CNN-IBN ki Baari... Bahut hi Krantikari...
Earlier, it was Aaj Tak behaving as agent of AAP, now it is CNN-IBN's turn... 

Just see how the video is edited to remove anything even remotely negative for Kejriwal!! 

The question is, WHY they needed to edit it? Which were those interests that motivated / forced CNN-IBN to edit this video???? What more proof do we need to prove that CNN-IBN (led by Rajdeep and Sagarika) is working as an official media house of AAP???

Pehle Aaj Tak, Ab CNN-IBN ki Baari...
Bahut Krantikari, Bahut hi Krantikari





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=720046514684775

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Pehle Aaj Tak, Ab CNN-IBN ki Baari... Bahut hi Krantikari...
> Earlier, it was Aaj Tak behaving as agent of AAP, now it is CNN-IBN's turn...
> 
> Just see how the video is edited to remove anything even remotely negative for Kejriwal!!
> 
> The question is, WHY they needed to edit it? Which were those interests that motivated / forced CNN-IBN to edit this video???? What more proof do we need to prove that CNN-IBN (led by Rajdeep and Sagarika) is working as an official media house of AAP???
> 
> Pehle Aaj Tak, Ab CNN-IBN ki Baari...
> Bahut Krantikari, Bahut hi Krantikari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=720046514684775


KRANTIKARI... BAHUT KRANTIKARI!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Two Suicide bombers arrested by UP ATS from UP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

ranjeet said:


> Two Suicide bombers arrested by UP ATS from UP


AAP/Kejriwal is going to protest the arrest of these innocent suicide bombers(AAP supporters) and Kapil Sibal and sons will fight their case.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> AAP/Kejriwal is going to protest the arrest of these innocent suicide bombers(AAP supporters) and Kapil Sibal and sons will fight their case.


yeah I guess, but it's kind of scary how easy it is to enter India for these mofos


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Two Suicide bombers arrested by UP ATS from UP


na.. I'm sure they are AK49's krantikaris with AK47s!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Parul said:


> @arp2041



Oh my god Kejru. Hit the gym bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

ranjeet said:


> yeah I guess, but it's kind of scary how easy it is to enter India for these mofos


I bet these are Indians. Secularists will never admit but it is next to impossible to have terrorist attacks without support from the ground. Sad how their counterparts and logistics providing helpful Indians never get arrested. And when by chance they do, the secularists create such hue and cry like in the Batla house case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

So, its a four corner contest now in Varanasi.. Modi-Digvijay-Mukhtar-Kejri.. Race to come second was never so interesting. Any guess..?

Uma Bharti may be pitted by BJP against Sonia Gandhi in Rae Bareli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

kbd-raaf said:


> Oh my god Kejru. Hit the gym bro.


what u talking Bro......look closely...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

Arvind ke official page pe kejri ke khilaf post ki gai top comments admin delete kar dete hai. 2 minutes pehle he 6-7 top comment delete kar di.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

Dem!god said:


> Arvind ke official page pe kejri ke khilaf post ki gai top comments admin delete kar dete hai. 2 minutes pehle he 6-7 top comment delete kar di.


AK 49 is official taunt for him now.Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

lol....watch all three.... its funny...












and 
| Video | How Anna Hazare, Arvind Kejriwal split up after Sholay-style journey | So Sorry Videos | - India Today

@levina @DRAY @scorpionx @chak de INDIA @Parul @Indischer @Roybot @thesolar65 @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @kbd-raaf @45'22' @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Parul

Dem!god said:


> lol....watch both its funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203537286498553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203537286498553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @levina @DRAY @scorpionx @chak de INDIA @Parul @Indischer @Roybot @thesolar65 @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @kbd-raaf @45'22' @ranjeet



Video unavailable!


----------



## Dem!god

Parul said:


> Video unavailable!


why I can see it....
its running lady...try again.....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Video unavailable!


try watching it from this link...
| Video | How Anna Hazare, Arvind Kejriwal split up after Sholay-style journey | So Sorry Videos | - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

JanjaWeed said:


> try watching it from this link...
> | Video | How Anna Hazare, Arvind Kejriwal split up after Sholay-style journey | So Sorry Videos | - India Today


oye...both are two diff. video bro....
watch both of it....u will get some good laugh.......


----------



## Parul

Dem!god said:


> why I can see it....
> its running lady...try again.....



The Facebook videos which you have posted ain't working. Though, I can see the Video after clicking India Today URL which you've mentioned in your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dem!god said:


>


Looks like Aaj tak is bit pissed off with AAP. AT news cameras were blocked by AAP supporters from showing empty chairs at the rally. & they got into scuffle with AT reporter for trying to pan his camera towards the empty chairs.. I was watching that on Aaj Tak yesterday.



Dem!god said:


> oye...both are two diff. video bro....
> watch both of it....u will get some good laugh.......


FB video you posted is private.. only you can watch it. Try searching for the same in YT or Dailymotion...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> try watching it from this link...
> | Video | How Anna Hazare, Arvind Kejriwal split up after Sholay-style journey | So Sorry Videos | - India Today



I already did that but the Facebook Videos Links ain't working!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> I already did that but the Facebook Video Links ain't working!


Only @Dem!god can watch it since it's private!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like Aaj tak is bit pissed off with AAP. AT news cameras were blocked by AAP supporters from showing empty chairs at the rally. & they got into scuffle with AT reporter for trying to pan his camera towards the empty chairs.. I was watching that on Aaj Tak yesterday.
> 
> 
> FB video you posted is private.. only you can watch it. Try searching for the same in YT or Dailymotion...





Parul said:


> I already did that but the Facebook Videos Links ain't working!





JanjaWeed said:


> Only @Dem!god can watch it since it's private!


wait wait..
I will upload from..u tube....wait a sec.....I will edit the same post....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

@Parul @JanjaWeed 
try now....it will work this time......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dem!god said:


> @Parul @JanjaWeed
> try now....it will work this time......


wow.. that was classic 

It's the same girl who was in this one too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Watch this spoof Pappu Can't Dance Saala., veryy ffunny

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> Watch this spoof Pappu Can't Dance Saala., veryy ffunny


10 saal paisa churaya .... ab dil churayange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> 10 saal paisa churaya .... ab dil churayange


Mere bade pets kutte hai yaar, Labrador,Bulldog, CBI. 
CBI?
yeah Central b*tch of Investigation =CBI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

LOL






for all those "modi" haters out there.. listen to this.. i vote for development.. and nothing else..South Indian Tollywood Superstar Nagarjuna talks about Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> AK-49 is coming for fascist trolls like you




Your AK 49 is like you. It can shout but can no not damage. Your AK 49 is coming to Varansi to Make mockery of himself.



ExtraOdinary said:


> AK-49 is coming for fascist trolls like you




Reminder 4

@Aeronaut , @WebMaster

Has the forum rule changed? Members are now given the right to abuse other members? If it is so, Pl let me know so that I may also use same language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Dem!god said:


> lol....watch all three.... its funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> | Video | How Anna Hazare, Arvind Kejriwal split up after Sholay-style journey | So Sorry Videos | - India Today
> 
> @levina @DRAY @scorpionx @chak de INDIA @Parul @Indischer @Roybot @thesolar65 @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @kbd-raaf @45'22' @ranjeet



Ewwwwwwww.
I hate that man.

But I absolutely love this man






Lok Sabha Elections 2014: Bhaichung Bhutia files nomination from Darjeeling | Latest Stories & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com

@DRAY what's your opinion about Bhaichung Bhatia entering political arena????
I love him for the good human being that he is.He declined to carry the olympic torch to show his support for the tibetan independence movement.The first sports person to do so.To me he is the Aamir khan of sports,nevah endorses brands for money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Yesterday one congi candidate refused to fight the election against Modi.


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> AAP/Kejriwal is going to protest the arrest of these innocent suicide bombers(AAP supporters) and Kapil Sibal and sons will fight their case.




Kahn ke bete hai?

Like yasin Batkal was the son of Bihar as per one JDU leader.


----------



## HariPrasad

Yesterday reliance issued a statement refuting Kejriwal's claim of forceful acquisition of land from farmer. Reliance stated that over 90% of land were purchased directly from farmer on mutually agreed price. 

Government of Gujarat yesterday replied to the question raised by Kejriwal poin by point. 

Gujrat government stated that Gujarat's policy of land acquisition was even praised by supreme court. 

95% of small scale industries of Gujarat is working nicely etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Blasts in Gaya! Apparently, NaMo is supposed to hold Rally at same Place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

jbond197 said:


> AAP/Kejriwal is going to protest the arrest of these innocent suicide bombers(AAP supporters) and Kapil Sibal and sons will fight their case.



Isn't some old BJP leader that fights cases for the terrorist? I forgot his name. I doubt Congressis do more than lip service!


----------



## HariPrasad

Kehri said that People of Gujarat are not happy with Modi but still vote him because congress is worse that BJP. The question is that why kejri is not fighting against Modi from Baroda and give people a batter option. 

Infact Kejri fears a lost of deposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Kloitra said:


> Isn't some old BJP leader that fights cases for the terrorist? I forgot his name. I doubt Congressis do more than lip service!



Ram Jethmalani ?



Parul said:


> Blasts in Gaya! Apparently, NaMo is supposed to hold Rally at same Place.



Any casualties ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

2 suspected terrorists arrested ahead of polls, were planning to target 'gathering' in UP | NDTV.com

Caught with a huge cache of weapons, still "Suspected terrorists "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

chak de INDIA said:


> Ram Jethmalani ?



Yeah, if I remember well, he fought many controversial cases.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GreenFoe said:


> @CorporateAffairs @kurup
> 
> Why dont you telugus/malayalis/south indians vote for JP's Loksatta,one of the BEST parties in india with super nice agenda ?
> 
> Pity that we north indians have third class non mainstream options like paap !



FYI.

Lok satta is no good party than PAAP.

Infact it is a caste based party, for the Kammas (one of the three dominating castes in AP. Reddy, Kapu being other).

Last elections dey have given 70% of their tickets to Kamma caste. 

Personally JP has a very bad name in his own constituency, hyd.

If he contest the same seat, he will lose his deposit.

Guys like JP, Ak proved that being IAS, IIMs do not make good politicians. 

Seemandhra the newly formed state, now has no proper leadership. 

Guys like Jagan, Chandrababu are corrupt to the core.

Chiranjeevi is a clean guy, but he has no leadership skills.

There is lot of vacum in SA now. 

Probably 2014 will throw a hung assembly in both SA and T states. Which would be disastrous for both the states.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Kloitra said:


> Yeah, if I remember well, he fought many controversial cases.



Yup, he did.

you know if a person wants a particular advocate to fight for him in SC that advocate can not deny it. its a rule or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

chak de INDIA said:


> Yup, he did.
> 
> you know if a person wants a particular advocate to fight for him in SC that advocate can not deny it. its a rule or something.



Strange, that is one of the most ridiculous rules I have ever heard of.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Kloitra said:


> Strange, that is one of the most ridiculous rules I have ever heard of.



i'm not sure if its a rule but you can't deny on the basis of moral responsibility of staying neutral or something. this video will give you a better idea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Kejari is questioning political parties on dishonest politician but Somnath Bharti is his close supporter and right hand . He has many corruption charges on him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

HariPrasad said:


> Kejari is questioning political parties on dishonest politician but Somnath Bharti is his close supporter and right hand . He has many corruption charges on him.




#AAP is Ganga and #Kejriwal is God, who ever swim in AAP and pray to lord Kajari become Pure..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

Kloitra said:


> Isn't some old BJP leader that fights cases for the terrorist? I forgot his name. I doubt Congressis do more than lip service!


Doctor and lawers are bind in their oath of no discrimination of their clint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Translation : 

There is one thing that people forget about the "LOTUS"

The more you throw mud at it , the more it blooms .

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448838029919010816
> @ranjeet thanks



Indian media is not matured for this. They'll will only focus on 2002 riots for full length of the debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FRAZY

Hi friends

why should we muslims trust bjp ? They are backed by rss hindu extremists 

please tell me


----------



## SarthakGanguly

FRAZY said:


> Hi friends
> 
> why should we muslims trust bjp ? They are backed by rss hindu extremists
> 
> please tell me


Let me rephrase the question and see -

Why should non Muslims trust Congress/AAP? They are backed by anti Hindu/anti Sikh/anti Buddhist intellectuals, criminals and jholawallas etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FRAZY

SarthakGanguly said:


> Let me rephrase the question and see -
> 
> Why should non Muslims trust Congress/AAP? They are backed by anti Hindu/anti Sikh/anti Buddhist intellectuals, criminals and jholawallas etc.


everyone uses us as vote banks nothing less

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

FRAZY said:


> everyone uses us as vote banks nothing less



Because you let them use you as a vote bank. 
sikh, jain, buddhist, Xtians all are minorities but wise enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

FRAZY said:


> Hi friends
> 
> why should we muslims trust bjp ? They are backed by rss hindu extremists
> 
> please tell me


If you have an open mind then we may tell you. If not then there is no point in wasting time and bandwidth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

chak de INDIA said:


> Because you let them use you as a vote bank.
> sikh, jain, buddhist, Xtians all are minorities but wise enough.


I will tell you something. Go out with a party and talk about development, jobs etc. Go with this manifesto everywhere - to cosmopolitan areas, Hindu mohallas, Sikhs dominated areas, Christian areas etc and you will find a similar general response. When you come to Muslim areas, the first question you will get after you explain is - "Woh sab to thik hain, par hamare liye kya karoge?"

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> So, its a four corner contest now in Varanasi.. Modi-Digvijay-Mukhtar-Kejri.. Race to come second was never so interesting. Any guess..?
> 
> Uma Bharti may be pitted by BJP against Sonia Gandhi in Rae Bareli




Add vinodkumar binny  )


----------



## SirHatesALot

Naxals must take over this country that's our only hope.


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Add vinodkumar binny  )



Binny was supposed to fight against Kejriwal from Delhi... He is coming to Varanasi.? There goes a share of AAP's votes..


----------



## NKVD

SirHatesALot said:


> Naxals must take over this country that's our only hope.


Hehe please get over with your last night dream


----------



## jha

मोदी और अरविंद केजरीवाल रेगिस्तान में रास्ता भटक गए, दोनों भूखे प्यासे थे तभी सामने एक मस्जिद दिखाई दी! 
केजरीवाल ने मोदी जी को कहा चलो मस्जिद में चलते हैं मैं अपना नाम अहमद बोलूंगा और तुम रहमान बोलना तो वहां खाना-पीना मिल जाएगा। 
मोदी जी ने कहा नहीं मैं अपना नाम नहीं बदलूंगा। मस्जिद में गए, मौलवी जी ने पूछा आप लोग कौन है? 
*केजरीवाल* : मैं अहमद हूं 
*मोदी* : मैं मोदी हूं 
मौलवी जी ने कहा "मोदी जी को पीने को पानी दीजिये और कुछ खाने को दीजिए और अहमद मियां रमजान मुबारक हो."

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HariPrasad

FRAZY said:


> Hi friends
> 
> why should we muslims trust bjp ? They are backed by rss hindu extremists
> 
> please tell me




Like color blind can not see particular color, you are unable to realize back stabbing of congress to Muslims. However some educated Muslims have started realizing that. That is why they are Joining BJP.

A simple question to you.

Yesterday SC critisized SP government for not dealing with Muzzaffarnagar violence properly. Many Muslims died (Hindus also died but no point in mentioning that to a person like you). Many are in camp. SP leader Mulayam said that they are agents of opposition parties. 

Do you find anything wrong with that?



FRAZY said:


> Hi friends
> 
> why should we muslims trust bjp ? They are backed by rss hindu extremists
> 
> please tell me




Hi

My question to all Hindus.

Why should we vote for congress which tried to bring a bill like communal violence bill to make Hindus second grade citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Iska time bhi aa gaya lagta hai..

Teesta Setalvad plans moving High Court to evade arrest : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty

AAP's Guna candidate, faces gang-rape charges - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manvantaratruti

CorporateAffairs said:


> FYI.
> 
> Lok satta is no good party than PAAP.
> 
> Infact it is a caste based party, for the Kammas (one of the three dominating castes in AP. Reddy, Kapu being other).
> 
> Last elections dey have given 70% of their tickets to Kamma caste.
> 
> Personally JP has a very bad name in his own constituency, hyd.
> 
> If he contest the same seat, he will lose his deposit.
> 
> Guys like JP, Ak proved that being IAS, IIMs do not make good politicians.
> 
> Seemandhra the newly formed state, now has no proper leadership.
> 
> Guys like Jagan, Chandrababu are corrupt to the core.
> 
> Chiranjeevi is a clean guy, but he has no leadership skills.
> 
> There is lot of vacum in SA now.
> 
> Probably 2014 will throw a hung assembly in both SA and T states. Which would be disastrous for both the states.



Actually you could not be MORE WRONG. 

JP of Loksatta is one of the truly great thinkers and leaders of India. The guy is a legend. 

He was an IAS topper had a phenomenal IAS career and become Secretary to the Chief Minister of AP but he resigned from the IAS at the peak of his career. 

He was one of the original citizen that pushed and worked for RTI in India and is one of its unsung heroes. 

His party LokSatta was originally a movement he started to educate citizens on voting rights and electoral reforms and other system and social reforms. It was much later it morphed into a political party to demonstrate principles of clean politics and good governance, to lead by Example. 

He is the REAL DEAL unlike AK49 who is NOT. Hence this lack of public awareness about JP 

I have personally met him and I will say this much, you cannot meet him and not be impressed. His intellectual depth is phenomenal, his clarity of thought shines through and his sincerity is genuine. 

NaMo will be well advised to have someone like him in his cabinet. He is a DOER and not at Talker. He is just the right man for the job of implement GRAND PROJECTS all over India. 

AP is a highly CASTEIST society but JP is not, he gave out tickets ONLY based on Winnability from his existing Team. Accusing him of practicing casteism is the same as asking MOdi why he did not give Tickets to muslim candidates. 

Worst you call a morally bankrupt person like Chiranjeevi a "clean" guy  ......... which makes me ask you the question, Are you a KAPU ? (same caste as Chiranjeevi ) 



FRAZY said:


> Hi friends
> 
> why should we muslims trust bjp ? They are backed by rss hindu extremists
> 
> please tell me



LOL. Why should the Hindu's trust muslims ? They are all backed by Terrorists, SIMI, IM and muslim extremists. 

please tell me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

eowyn said:


> AAP's Guna candidate, faces gang-rape charges - Hindustan Times




Gaze what Kejriwal will reply if asked about that incident.

Ham ne unse puchha liya hai. Usmain unka koi hath nahin hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

HariPrasad said:


> Gaze what Kejriwal will reply if asked about that incident.
> 
> Ham ne unse puchha liya hai. Usmain unka koi hath nahin hai.



....shayad hath nahi, kuch aur isthamal kiya hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

FRAZY said:


> Hi friends
> 
> why should we muslims trust bjp ? They are backed by rss hindu extremists
> 
> please tell me


 You don't have to.
Stay in the victimhood mindset and keep crying 'Wolf' for the rest of your life.
And then go vote for the person who wears the Islamic cap for symbolism .
Your Imams will keep getting richer and you will remain backward.
Good for us only , less competition when it comes to jobs and business.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

CorporateAffairs said:


> FYI.
> 
> Lok satta is no good party than PAAP.
> 
> Infact it is a caste based party, for the Kammas (one of the three dominating castes in AP. Reddy, Kapu being other).
> 
> Last elections dey have given 70% of their tickets to Kamma caste.
> 
> Personally JP has a very bad name in his own constituency, hyd.
> 
> If he contest the same seat, he will lose his deposit.
> 
> Guys like JP, Ak proved that being IAS, IIMs do not make good politicians.
> 
> Seemandhra the newly formed state, now has no proper leadership.
> 
> Guys like Jagan, Chandrababu are corrupt to the core.
> 
> Chiranjeevi is a clean guy, but he has no leadership skills.
> 
> There is lot of vacum in SA now.
> 
> Probably 2014 will throw a hung assembly in both SA and T states. Which would be disastrous for both the states.



But arent their ideas and governance agenda better than most others ?

it looks to me as the swatantrata party reincarnated !

Ok how do you view pawan kalyan and his Janasena?


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> Kejari is questioning political parties on dishonest politician but Somnath Bharti is his close supporter and right hand . He has many corruption charges on him.



This is very very intersting














-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@kurup @CorporateAffairs @Manvantaratruti 
SWOT Analysis of Indian Political System -
* Dr. Jayaprakash Narayan*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

BJP’s star uses Tollywood yarn to spin his Andhra web - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Iska time bhi aa gaya lagta hai..
> 
> Teesta Setalvad plans moving High Court to evade arrest : India, News - India Today



Bhai bhut ho gyi iski nautankiya............

I really want that Modi take revenge from NDTV, Teesta, Rajdeep, Karan Thapar, et al...................... 

They have really really gone too far with the 2002 thing............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Leaders fully attentive while Congress manifesto was being unveiled..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> Bhai bhut ho gyi iski nautankiya............
> 
> I really want that Modi take revenge from NDTV, Teesta, Rajdeep, Karan Thapar, et al......................
> 
> They have really really gone too far with the 2002 thing............


No need for revenge dude, all of these people are knee deep in corruption, the law will expose them one by one. Tejpal down, Teesta down, they will fall by themselves. BJP needs to come to power and shore up the economy, create more jobs, infact better jobs. 

If congress comes back we all are fucked, i for one am sure ill lose my job coz no MNC would want to stay in India if this happens 

Cong manifesto aims for job quota in private sector - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lonely Hermit

ExtraOdinary said:


> No need for revenge dude, all of these people are knee deep in corruption, the law will expose them one by one. Tejpal down, Teesta down, they will fall by themselves. BJP needs to come to power and shore up the economy, create more jobs, infact better jobs.
> 
> If congress comes back we all are fucked, i for one am sure ill lose my job coz no MNC would want to stay in India if this happens
> 
> Cong manifesto aims for job quota in private sector - Hindustan Times


Werent you an AAP supporter ?


----------



## GreenFoe

*BJP puts off release of ‘India Vision 2025' document until after polls, fears its liberal stance on economic issues*
By BHAVNA VIJ AURORA, ET Bureau | 27 Mar, 2014, 06.48AM IST
Post a Comment




BJP apparently fears its aggressively liberal stance on key economic issues could prove to be a distraction during the campaign.
ET SPECIAL:
Save precious time tracking your investments
NEW DELHI: Bharatiya Janata Party has quietly put off the release of its long-awaited medium-term vision document until after the Lok Sabha elections, apparently because of fears its aggressively liberal stance on key economic issues, notably on labour and PSU reform, could trigger controversy and prove to be a distraction during the campaign.

The 'India Vision 2025' document has been ready for some weeks. The document openly backs industry's longstanding call for "retrenchment of labour to be made liberal" and unequivocally supports privatisation or even shutdown of loss-making PSUs along with vigorous disinvestment, ideas that will win support from industry but could be politically tricky.

BJP sources said the senior leaders took up the document during a meeting of the party's parliamentary board on March 13 and it was decided not to release it before the elections. Prepared by a team led by former BJP president Nitin Gadkari, it was conceived as one of a set of three documents that included the party's manifesto and its chargesheet against the UPA government.






India Vision 2025 was supposed to have been released in the first week of April soon after the release of the manifesto for 2014 elections on March 31. Gadkari confirmed to ET that it was ready, but said BJP's Parliamentary Board had "decided that the focus for now should be on elections".

BJP spokesperson Nirmala Sitharaman said no date had been fixed for the release of the vision document. "The focus is on the chargesheet against UPA and the manifesto. Both the documents will be released after the ticket distribution is complete. That should be by the month-end or early next month," she said. However, BJP sources said there were certain ideas in the document that had the potential to trigger controversy and senior leaders therefore decided the party's focus now should be on the task at hand and not on unnecessary fire-fighting. The document will first be discussed and debated within the party and then made public.

"Some of the things from the vision document have found their way into the manifesto," one source, a BJP leader, told ET. Other sources involved in making the manifesto confirmed that although there were areas of overlap in the vision documents and the manifesto, contentious issues have been kept out of the latter. Most of them pertain to the section on economy and agriculture of the vision document, they said.

Available with ET, the section talks about reforming labour laws, rationalising taxation laws and privatising loss-making PSUs. The document quotes senior leader LK Advani to outline the philosophy behind the economic vision — "Liberalisation means decontrol, deregulation and debureaucratisation". Conceived as the party's medium-term vision, the document calls for creating a framework of labour laws that "enable the hiring of labour during times of business expansion and downsize to manage business downturns".



While talking about providing "reasonable safeguards to labourers and entrepreneurs", it calls for "retrenchment of labour to be made liberal". It also speaks about the need to redraft labour laws to make them simpler and less bureaucratic. While these will be music to the ears of industry and investors, many of whom have expressed frustration with India's rigid labour laws and spoken of it as a serious impediment to investment, the ideas will not find favour with labour unions and BJP's political rivals.

The document also talks about changing the way public sector undertakings are run and favours a hands-off approach. It has recommended minimising the role of government in commercially viable competitive businesses so as to provide a level playing field for the private sector. The BJP also favours more functional autonomy to strategically important PSUs and privatisation or shutting down loss-making state firms to avoid vitiating the level playing field for industry.

"The overarching philosophy shall be that the role of the government is only to provide a con-ducive atmosphere for healthy and competitive businesses to thrive rather than participating as a market participant," says the document adding that the aim should be to minimise government presence in industry except in strategic sectors and unlock value through disinvestment. The Vision 2025 document also calls for rationalising of tax laws to encourage investments in the production and services sector. "India has to comprehensively reform the tax administration and bring in a low, stable and a straightforward taxation regime," it states.

The BJP wants a similar handsoff approach in agriculture sector too where it wants to reduce and eventually eliminate government role in determination of agricultural prices and control over agricultural transactions while strengthening markets with appropriate regulatory mechanisms. Gadkari had promised the Vision 2025 when he was party presi dent, and had started working on it with a team of dedicated people including Vinay Sahasrabuddhe, director of Rambhau Mhalgi Prabodhini, a RSS backed thinktank.

The project got a fillip when a separate sub-committee was made in June 2013 to work on it as part of election campaign. Gadkari was made chairman and its members included Sahasrabuddhe and BJP leaders Prof Hari Babu and OP Kohli. The committee interacted with professionals drawn from various fields.

It got feedback from policy experts such as Pratap Bhanu Mehta, Bibek Debroy and Arvind Panagariya. The members held meetings with CEOs of the country's top IT companies and industry chambers that saw 34 industry captains with turnover of over Rs 5,000 crore giving their views. Participants at those meetings included business figures such as Naina Lal Kidwai, Som Mittal, Deepak Ghaisas, Ajay Singha and Pankaj Mohindroo.

*if even 50% of this happen ,we will be sailing in high growth numbers *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Ram Jethmalani ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any casualties ?



By Allah Tala's grace no casualties! NaMo is going to address the rally at 2:00 p.m.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

India's rural heartland turns to Narendra Modi - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GreenFoe said:


> But arent their ideas and governance agenda better than most others ?
> 
> it looks to me as the swatantrata party reincarnated !
> 
> Ok how do you view pawan kalyan and his Janasena?



JP will best suit as a administrator advisor. he knows how to do things. But he cannot be a good politician.

Pawan's JSP does it exist? Just 10 days away from nominations, no clarity on candidates, whether contesting or not. Aliance with BJP, TDP on the cards? Whether he would just campaign for BJP? No clarity on anything.

Its waste of time to discuss about Pawans JSP. 

He's holding his First rally in SA, Vizag today. Need to see what he says.

His first rally in T state was in Hyd a fortnight ago.



Manvantaratruti said:


> Worst you call a morally bankrupt person like Chiranjeevi a "clean" guy  ......... which makes me ask you the question, Are you a KAPU ? (same caste as Chiranjeevi )



Now this makes me ask you a question are you a Kamma? same caste as JP, Chandrababu, NTR??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Lonely Hermit said:


> Werent you an AAP supporter ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manvantaratruti

CorporateAffairs said:


> JP will best suit as a administrator advisor. he knows how to do things. But he cannot be a good politician.



If by a "good Politician" you mean lie, cheat, do fraud, steal, manipulate and control, then he certainly won't be a good politician. 

But if you mean work for the welfare of the people, he will make a great politician. Especially if aligned with the BJP. 



> Now this makes me ask you a question are you a Kamma? same caste as JP, Chandrababu, NTR??



I am a Mallu, not Telugu so I cannot be a Kamma now can I ?  ........now since you have avoided answering my question it is clear to me you are a Kapu. 

I suggest you get out of your caste based mentality for forming opinion of leaders.


----------



## GreenFoe

*As turnout increases vis a vis 2008 election,congress seat share decreases *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

eowyn said:


> India's rural heartland turns to Narendra Modi - Hindustan Times


"All I want for my family is to see them happy, to see them get food and get their medicines on time," he said.
A real Aam Aadmi. Unlike the dramebaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> View attachment 22370




Hey @GreenFoe.

What is this graphs. Please elaborate.


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> Hey @GreenFoe.
> 
> What is this graphs. Please elaborate.



As turnout increases vis a vis 2008 election,congress seatshare decreases(from data of RJ assembly election 2013) .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

SarthakGanguly said:


> "All I want for my family is to see them happy, to see them get food and get their medicines on time," he said.
> A real Aam Aadmi. Unlike the dramebaz



Dramebaz Aam admi has lost all his sheen after his Interview fixing and travel through Chartered plane. Tickets are sold in AAP. Corrupt and rapists are given ticket.

This fake Aam Admis is busy in making false allegation of farmer's suicide in Gujarat and totally mum on suicide of farmers in Maharashtra where 22 farmers have done suicide in last 3 weeks.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449117889983823873

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Smriti irani from amethi  aab ayenga mazzaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449117889983823873


Good candidates but chosen very late.
What are they supposed to achieve in these few days? Defeating the Gandhis needs extensive campaigning for which the candidates should have been declared atleast 2 months ago. That is if they want to put up a genuine fight and not just a symbolic one .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

onu1886 said:


> Good candidates but chosen very late.
> What are they supposed to achieve in these few days? Defeating the Gandhis needs extensive campaigning for which the candidates should have been declared atleast 2 months ago. That is if they want to put up a genuine fight and not just a symbolic one .



It'll be close to impossible to defeat them. The idea is to not allow them to relax thinking their MP seats are secure. They'll now need to campaign etc in their constituencies, maybe even do some work there for the next 2019 elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

*Uttar Pradesh poll diary: Vajpayee aide by Rajnath's side*

*Lucknow:* The enormity of the event and its symbolism in Indian polity was not lost on anyone on board as Rajnath Singh traveled to Lucknow, his first visit to the city after being nominated to contest the Lok Sabha elections from the UP capital.
In the entourage was a burly, mustachioed man with a slight limp in his gait. Rajnath Singh made way for Shiv Kumar to board the plane as former PM Atal Bihari Vajpayee's loyal private secretary trudged in leaning heavily on his walking stick. For those who remember former PM's tenure would surely recollect Shiv Kumar accompanying Vajpayee just about everywhere. Shiv Kumar was Vajpayee's private secretary, loyalist, Man Friday and care-taker all rolled into one.
"He was a leader, who would stand by his people and his workers. Had a big heart and would listen to the people around him," Shiv Kumar reminisced.
Shiv Kumar was Vajpayee's private secretary, loyalist, Man Friday and care-taker all rolled into one.
*CNN-IBN's Sumit Pande got talking with him. He asked him about the 1984 debacle of the BJP when the party under Vajpayee's stewardship was pulverised to a mere two seats in the aftermath of Indira Gandhi's assassination.
"Even in face of adversity Atalji would never lose his sense of humour," Shiv Kumar wistfully recalled. "The results do not auger well for the Congress," a poker faced Vajpayee told them. 

"Wo jahan hein usse upar nahin ja sakte, aur hum jahan hein usse hum neeche nahin ja sakte (The Congress can't go above this and we can't go below this)," Vajpayee told a group of despondent looking party workers who had come to meet him all the way from his constituency.*
Shiv Kumar has been with Vajpayee since 1969, the year he left his legal practice work full time with the former and Vajpayee's association with Lucknow goes back to 1953 when Deen Dayal Upadhyay's disciple contested the Lucknow Lok Sabha by-election.
The importance and symbolism of both Vajpayee and Shiv Kumar are not lost on the BJP president as he claims Atal's Lucknow legacy.
No wonder, in his first interaction with media after lending at the Amausi Airport he appealed to Muslims in Lucknow to give him one chance with Vajpayee's aide Shiv Kumar by his side.

I miss him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Campaign of the iron lady in 1980 ,Almost 23 rallies per day,Furious campaigner she was :|


----------



## kbd-raaf

GreenFoe said:


> Campaign of the iron lady in 1980 ,Almost 23 rallies per day,Furious campaigner she was :|
> 
> View attachment 22371



23 rallies, my lord, putting NaMo to shame :O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

kbd-raaf said:


> 23 rallies, my lord, putting NaMo to shame :O



Yes,Sonia did 148 in last three weeks of 2004 campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> Yes,Sonia did 148 in last three weeks of 2004 campaign
> View attachment 22372



Bhai, which pdf file/book you referring?


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449117889983823873


Does any of these two stand a chance? Smriti Irani may manage to pull off a surprise due to AAP factor. But Rae Bareli won't move!


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, which pdf file/book you referring?



from Search in google books :|

Sonia tried her best in imitating Mrs G after watching her style and videos for days before becoming congress chief in 98


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Does any of these two stand a chance? Smriti Irani may manage to pull off a surprise due to AAP factor. But Rae Bareli won't move!



Bhai there is no chance they can beat any of them, no matter if there name would have been disclosed 1 year earlier also.

The complete Congress machinery make sure that the two Gandhis win (even bogus voting), Congress won't mind losing on every 541 seats, but not in the world they will let these two lose.

Not to forget Congress is still in center & have a tacit aggrement with SP in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Bhai there is no chance they can beat any of them, no matter if there name would have been disclosed 1 year earlier also.
> 
> The complete Congress machinery make sure that the two Gandhis win (even bogus voting), Congress won't mind losing on every 541 seats, but not in the world they will let these two lose.



Rae Bareli is a far gone conclusion... but don't you think Ameti could still be anyone's? Especially with AAP eating into congress vote bank... & the fact that in previous assembly elections Congress spared dismally in that constituency. Then again... I know what you are saying. It's a question of prestige.. & congis would go out of their way to wrestle these two seats.


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Rae Bareli is a far gone conclusion... but don't you think Ameti could still be anyone's? Especially with *AAP eating into congress vote bank*... & the fact that in previous assembly elections Congress spared dismally in that constituency. Then again... I know what you are saying. It's a question of prestige.. & congis would go out of their way to wrestle these two seats.



Now it's almost sure that AAP is actually the team B of Congress.

Do you know the Kejri who is hell bent on making Modi lose has actually din't had even one rally in Amethi & he is saying to the world that i want to make both of them lose.

Kumar Vishwas in Amethi is actually a friendly match whose winner is already known.

BTW, has anyone thought who will be the leader of opp. if congress loses? I hope not Pappu, since than there will be no opp at all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*India's rural heartland turns to Modi*



> Jitendra Saini stares at the gleaming solar panels on his farm in Rajasthan, paid in large part by the ruling Congress party, as he considers who will get his vote in India's election.
> 
> "We will be voting for Modi... because Modi knows what real development is," said Saini, 30, as he sat on the porch of his new two-storey home with his family.
> 
> Saini's income has increased five-fold in the last three years thanks to the heavily subsidised panels which power a drip irrigation system that waters rows of lush vegetables in giant hothouses.
> 
> Extra income from the vegetables enabled Saini to build the house, send his children to good schools and buy new machinery for the farm that lies around 160 kilometres (100 miles) outside Delhi.
> 
> But Saini's declaration of support for the main opposition candidate Narendra Modi is an indicator of how popularity for Congress is ebbing away even in its rural heartland, despite its raft of pro-farmer policies during a decade in power.
> 
> On Wednesday, Congress released its manifesto for the national election that starts on April 7, pledging to pull millions more out of poverty, in a last ditch bid to win over voters.
> 
> "The future of India is the poor people of India... they are sitting in the villages, they are sitting in the small towns and these are the people that the Congress party works for," Congress frontman Rahul Gandhi said.
> 
> Saini's 20-hectare (49-acre) farm, which also grows wheat and mustard seeds, has been in the family for generations. But as he looks to the future, Saini said his family needs opportunities, not welfare programme.
> 
> "I believe that if the entire country progresses, then my family will automatically benefit and will be happy. So the country should develop first," he said of his reasons for supporting Modi who heads the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP).
> 
> - Costly subsidies -
> 
> Since it was first elected in 2004, the Congress-led government has poured billions of dollars annually into rural India, home to 70 percent of the country's poor, in guaranteed employment, cheap food, road-building and other schemes.
> 
> In 2010-2011, the government spent $18 billion alone on subsidies to help farmers produce their crops, mainly cheap fertiliser, economic research group McKinsey Global Institute said.
> 
> The schemes have helped boost incomes and consumer spending in India's nearly 600,000 villages and on farms, where 47 percent of the 485 million-strong workforce toils.
> 
> But polls show Congress, led by Rahul and his mother Sonia Gandhi, headed for a disastrous defeat at the elections which will produce a result in mid May.
> 
> Modi, a hardline Hindu nationalist, is gaining popularity on a campaign of reviving India's battered economy by attracting investment, accelerating development and creating jobs.
> 
> At state polls in December, the BJP toppled Congress from power in Rajasthan and won in two other largely rural states.
> 
> "No rural programmes are actually going to help Congress remain popular in rural areas this time around," Sanjay Kumar, director of Delhi-based think tank the Centre for the Study of Developing Societies, told AFP.
> 
> "This myth about the BJP not being popular in rural areas might be broken at this election."
> 
> A string of corruption scandals embroiling Congress has angered mainly urban voters, but failure to curb crippling inflation that has hiked basic food prices is a major issue for rural ones.
> 
> - Rural aspiration -
> 
> Kumar said people also view Modi, chief minister of western Gujarat state, as a strong leader who can provide them with opportunities as they aspire for better lives for their families.
> 
> "Overall, they certainly think things will improve under Modi, even though they have no details about his plans for increasing economic development."
> 
> Supporters say Modi is an efficient and incorruptible governor of Gujarat, whose pro-business style can be rolled out across India. Economic growth in Gujarat averaged 10.13 percent between 2005 and 2012, official data shows.
> 
> But critics say the economic gains have been uneven and poverty still persists, particularly among minorities. Others criticise a lack of detail about how he plans to transform the ailing national economy running at 4.7 percent growth.
> 
> In the town of Alwar, a short drive from the Saini farm and with a population of 314,000, new motorbike and tractor showrooms have sprung up.
> 
> "Modi rocks," said Harsh Dhingra, head of a Honda bike dealership whose sales have taken off since opening 12 months ago.
> 
> "Government (welfare) schemes have been spoiling this country not making it more productive. You have to give people skills, not handouts."
> 
> The mood is more subdued at Alwar's market where farmers have come in the hope of earning a good price for their wheat, mustard seed and other crops.
> 
> Many Muslims fear Modi's rise because he is accused of complicity during religious riots in 2002 in Gujarat while he was chief minister that left more than 1,000 people, mostly Muslims, dead.
> 
> "I'm worried that if they form a government, there will be a lot of communal tension and unrest," said Moj Khan.
> 
> But in a reminder of the gruelling poverty still facing millions of farmers of differing castes, communities and religions, Islam Khan, 48, said he will vote for Modi.
> 
> Khan pointed to poor power and water supplies and bad roads as reasons. Soaring food costs meant his three children sometimes went to bed hungry, he added softly, as farmers unloaded sacks of crops from tractors.
> 
> "All I want for my family is to see them happy, to see them get food and get their medicines on time," he said.
> 
> tha-anb/co/sls
> India's rural heartland turns to Modi | GlobalPost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Does any of these two stand a chance? Smriti Irani may manage to pull off a surprise due to AAP factor. But Rae Bareli won't move!


Nope. Flagship constituencies and people will be defended by hook or by crook.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Nope. Flagship constituencies and people will be defended by hook or by crook.


Oh man...I getting more & more convinced now that voting & results can still be manipulated in India! My bad for thinking otherwise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> 23 rallies, my lord, putting NaMo to shame :O




Namo's rallies are Huge and locations are far apart. Namo delivers between 45 ,miutes to 60 minutes of speech. These sort of rallies are mot possible in excess of 4 to 5 per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

ExtraOdinary said:


>




Julmi kon gen. V k singh ?


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


>



Oh you just KILLME

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Jason bourne said:


> Julmi kon gen. V k singh ?


Zulmi is VK Singh and Indian Army. Only patriotic party is AAP. Long live Sir Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Shivraj aide describes Sushma Swaraj as future deputy PM - The Times of India
MP tourism minister has just declared Sushma Swaraj as the next Deputy PM after Punjab Chief Minister Prakash Singh Badal at a rally in Amritsar, had suggested that BJP stalwart Arun Jaitley could be the next deputy PM

At this rate the entire BJP cabinet will be declared before the elections


----------



## JanjaWeed

onu1886 said:


> Shivraj aide describes Sushma Swaraj as future deputy PM - The Times of India
> MP tourism minister has just declared Sushma Swaraj as the next Deputy PM after Punjab Chief Minister Prakash Singh Badal at a rally in Amritsar, had suggested that BJP stalwart Arun Jaitley could be the next deputy PM
> 
> At this rate the entire BJP cabinet will be declared before the elections


wow..different sections within BJP are hell bent in derailing this campaign! When one is laid to rest..another one pops up.


----------



## Roybot

Is deputy PM even a thing in India ?


----------



## Indischer

Roybot said:


> Is deputy PM even a thing in India ?


It's a HUGEST thing next to a PM. 



ExtraOdinary said:


> Zulmi is VK Singh and Indian Army. Only patriotic party is AAP. Long live Sir Kejriwal



You need to sound a little less sarcastic to pull off that whole _support for AAP_ charade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Decided to become an AAPtard for a week. Just for a change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ExtraOdinary said:


>



Are these faggots for real? Calling our ex army chief zulmi?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> Are these faggots for real? Calling our ex army chief zulmi?



Let's not insult faggots here.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indischer

Android said:


> Decided to become an AAPtard for a week. Just for a change.



Take care to ensure that you don't repeat it during Election week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> Zulmi is VK Singh and Indian Army. Only patriotic party is AAP. Long live Sir Kejriwal



are you being sarcastic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


>



KRANTIKARI.... BAHUT KRANTIKARI!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> KRANTIKARI.... BAHUT KRANTIKARI!



Kejriwal in drag.

I am going to have nightmare for weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Roybot said:


> Is deputy PM even a thing in India ?


 Its not a constitutional post . It is mainly used in coalition govts. to bring stability.There have been 7 Deputy PM's in the past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> Kejriwal in drag.
> 
> I am going to have nightmare for weeks


Here comes Dame Kejriwal... Edna & Lily savage can take a backseat!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

@JanjaWeed Remember when I had said the JD(S) candidate in South Bangalore would likely be Rakshita? She's made yet another flip and has now joined BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

this is so fukin true

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> @JanjaWeed Remember when I had said the JD(S) candidate in South Bangalore would likely be Rakshita? She's made yet another flip and has now joined BJP.



lol.. that's a slap in the face of Gowda gang!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@kbd-raaf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

Congress has accepted defeat internal survey suggest they wont get 100 seats none in delhi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> wow..different sections within BJP are hell bent in derailing this campaign! When one is laid to rest..another one pops up.



Actually it's being used as a strategy so that the vote share of NDA can be increased in Punjab (from where Jaitley is fighting) & MP(from where sushma is fighting). To make people convince that there state will get a powerful leader, just like Modi is running from UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

AK kaheta he modi ambani se pese leta he or chunav jitne k baad ambani jo kahenga vo karenge to aab kya ye pakistanio ka kahena karenga :###@$#


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> Congress has accepted defeat internal survey suggest they wont get 100 seats none in delhi ...


 
Bhai link bhi dediya karo.............


----------



## Parul

● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मोदी अम्बानी/ अदानी के एजेंट हैं या नहीं, पर मुझे विश्वास हैं वो पाकिस्तान के एजेंट नहीं हैं |
● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मैं मोदी को वोट क्यूँ दूंगा लेकिन मुझे अच्छी तरह मालुम हैं कि मुझे कांग्रेस व AAP को वोट क्यूँ नहीं देना हैं |
● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मोदी गुजरात के तरह ही देश को चला पायेंगे या नहीं लेकिन ये यकीन हैं कि वो वादे करके 49 दिन में भागेंगे नहीं |
● मुझे ये भी नहीं मालूम कि मोदी हिंदुत्व को आगे ला पायेंगे या नहीं लेकिन इसका यकीन हैं वो इमाम बुखारी व तौकीर रजा जैसों से हाथ नहीं मिलायेंगे |
● मुझे वाकई नहीं मालूम कि कांग्रेस ने क्या-क्या वादे किए हैं लेकिन ये अच्छी तरह मालूम हैं कि मोदी ने कितने वादे निभाए हैं |
● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी के पास 56 इंच का सीना हैं या नहीं लेकिन ये पता हैं कि उनके सीने में 'दम' हैं 'दमा' नहीं |
● मुझे वाकई नहीं मालूम की पीएम बनने के बाद मोदी भारत से छिनी गयी भूमि वापस ले पायेंगे या नहीं पर इतना यकीन हैं कश्मीर उन्हें नहीं दिया जाएगा |
● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता अगर मोदी के आने से सीनियर लीडर नाराज़ हो जाए क्यूंकि मुझे यकीन हैं उनके आने से युवा पीढ़ी खुश हो जायेगी |
और अंत में
● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी के पास इतिहास की जानकारी हैं या नहीं क्यूंकि मुझे पक्का यकीन हैं उनके पास भविष्य की तैयारी हैं |

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Actually it's being used as a strategy so that the vote share of NDA can be increased in Punjab (from where Jaitley is fighting) & MP(from where sushma is fighting). To make people convince that there state will get a powerful leader, just like Modi is running from UP.


I hope you are right... & like the way you put the spin. You should be BJP's spin doctor!


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> I hope you are right... & like the way you put the spin. You should be BJP's spin doctor!



Actually I am becoming political expert with time...........hope i become an official Political expert when the 2019 elections come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

this video was launched today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Journey of #AAPtards to #AK49 !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Arvind Kejriwal: Will Arvind Kejriwal defeat Narendra Modi in Varanasi? - Quora

_Zubair Khan, a realist Suggest Bio_


No, Arvind Kejriwal will not be able to defeat Narendra Modi in Varanasi 
*and rightly so.*

Before we dive into the reasons as to why I say so, let's understand the federal structure of the Indian democracy...

Indian democracy has three parts: 
1. Legislature (Lok Sabha/ Rajya Sabha / State Assemblies, etc) 
2. Judiciary (All Courts - Supreme Court, High Court, etc) 
3. Executive (All Govt machinery, Ministers, and other Govt offices under them) 

India has three levels of governance: 

1. Federal (Union Govt) 
2. State Govt 
3. Local Govt (Udaipur Municipal Corporation, village panchayats, etc) 

All the levels of governance have all the three parts, legislature, judiciary and executive. 

Now there is a difference in a MP and a MLA. MP is a Member of Parliament (which could be Lok Sabha or Rajya Sabha ). So, yes you are right that MP is bigger in the sense that they represent a larger constituency and form part of the Union Govt legislature. 

MLA on the other hand is a member of state legislature (Vidhan Sabha). You would have also heard MLC, they are the same too. They are members of state legislature - Legislative Council (Vidan Parishad). 

So as MLA represents a smaller constituency in the State Government system, they are lesser in stature than the MPs. 


So while I agree that the Varanasi loksabha seat is held with BJP since 1991, the top voted anon is completely wrong when he blames the MP from Varanasi for all the misery of the city as it is the state government, the MLAs and the local municipality which has a far greater role to play when it comes to the roads, sanitation and other things in the city.

So evidently, MP's can't be entirely blamed/credited for the developmental works happening in and around a city... and this is true for all the cities. 

Having said that, it is worth noting that out of 23 years that BJP MP had his government for 7 years... while he sat in the opposition for 16 years. 

Now I'm assuming that you all know the credentials of SP and BSP who have been in the power for about 12+ years which also sufficiently explains the state of the city.

Why voting for Modi's BJP might prove to be a turning point for the Varanasians in 2014-

Here are few simple reasons :-

1. They'll vote for Modi and not the BJP. 
(_It is the candidate that matters, not the party)_

2. Modi's contribution as MLA and as a CM in Gujarat :


_Modi is a MLA in Gujarat govt. from Maninagar, Ahemdabad. _

_Here are some snaps of the Ahemdabad and his projects._*








































*_3. Given his past record on development and issue addressing, who wouldn't want Modi as a MP from his place?

Kejriwal has hardly anything to put up against Mr. Modi in his brief tenure of 49 days except promises.

4. Add to all this his "Hindutva" image will appeal to the large Hindu population of Varanasi.


Hence I don't think Kejriwal stands any chance against Mr. Modi and rightly so. _*

P.S. I'm a Gujarati muslim and I've seen the guy work. 
*_You might want to look at -

Gujarat Muslim businessmen no longer shunning Narendra Modi

Muslims in Gujarat are happy, Congress creating Modi fear, says oldest litigant in Ayodhya case Mohammad Hashim Ansari
_

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## arp2041

I think Kejriwal's decision to fight from Varanasi can result in doom for his own party:

1. There is no way that he can beat Modi, instead he will have to confine himself to Varanasi to give Modi a tough fight while only 2 rallies of Modi there would be enough to ensure comfortable victory.

2. Kejri remaining confined to Varanasi means that he cannot freely move across India to garner votes for his party as he is the only leader of AAP that people know (if they know any), thus minimizing the no. of seats that his party can get.

3. The most solid chance of getting seats for AAP was in Delhi where candidates like Ashutosh & Khaitan has ensured that they will infact lose.

4. Also, I get the feeling that when the Delhi Assembly elections take place again, AAP will be losing credibility on two counts - resigning in just 49 days + Arvind himself losing LS elections, add to this if BJP projects Kiran Bedi for CM from Delhi, it could pay huge dividends for BJP (as it is people will be more inclined since BJP will be in center as well).

*My Prediction - AAP will be reduced to < 8 seats in LS.

P.S. I seriously don't understand what has been the strategy of AAP for this elections even if they are team B of Congress, i don't think they are actually giving dividends to Congress. WTF are they for???*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> I think Kejriwal's decision to fight from Varanasi can result in doom for his own party:
> 
> 1. There is no way that he can beat Modi, instead he will have to confine himself to Varanasi to give Modi a tough fight while only 2 rallies of Modi there would be enough to ensure comfortable victory.
> 
> 2. Kejri remaining confined to Varanasi means that he cannot freely move across India to garner votes for his party as he is the only leader of AAP that people know (if they know any), thus minimizing the no. of seats that his party can get.
> 
> 3. The most solid chance of getting seats for AAP was in Delhi where candidates like Ashutosh & Khaitan has ensured that they will infact lose.
> 
> 4. Also, I get the feeling that when the Delhi Assembly elections take place again, AAP will be losing credibility on two counts - resigning in just 49 days + Arvind himself losing LS elections, add to this if BJP projects Kiran Bedi for CM from Delhi, it could pay huge dividends for BJP (as it is people will be more inclined since BJP will be in center as well).
> 
> *My Prediction - AAP will be reduced to < 8 seats in LS.*


My prediction is 2 seats in Delhi... that's it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> My prediction is 2 seats in Delhi... that's it!



bhai AAP ko seat nhi mil rhi Delhi mey na hi Congress ko na hi BJP ko (according to @Parul) toh seats mil kis ko rhi hai??? 

Delhi government issues notice to Arvind Kejriwal, asks for Rs 85,000 per month rent | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Ravi Nair said:


> Let's not insult faggots here.


Who wants to bet even faggots would lay their lives for the Land??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Does any of these two stand a chance? Smriti Irani may manage to pull off a surprise due to AAP factor. But Rae Bareli won't move!




No chance .. But Uma Bharti can give a tough fight to Madam...

Interstingly Congress got decimated in Assembly election from here even after rigorous campaigning by Priyanka and Rahul. I think BJP committed a great mistake by not announcing a powerful candidate from Amethi well in advance. I really admire the good work Kumar Vishwas is putting there. If Smriti Irani would have worked so hard, we might have seen Gandhi scion loosing this seat.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> bhai AAP ko seat nhi mil rhi Delhi mey na hi Congress ko na hi BJP ko (according to @Parul) toh seats mil kis ko rhi hai???



Aisa kyon bhai? Is it musical chair competition without any chairs?


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> bhai AAP ko seat nhi mil rhi Delhi mey na hi Congress ko na hi BJP ko (according to @Parul) toh seats mil kis ko rhi hai???
> 
> Delhi government issues notice to Arvind Kejriwal, asks for Rs 85,000 per month rent | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



I've said that BJP ain't getting any seats in Delhi and congress is going to win from_ New Delhi and Chandni Chowk Constituency_. I won't be surprised, if congress clean sweeps Delhi!


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> bhai AAP ko seat nhi mil rhi Delhi mey na hi Congress ko na hi BJP ko (according to @Parul) toh seats mil kis ko rhi hai???



BJP is sure to get 3. they can get 5 if they really slog it out. BTW BJP is also winning from Gurgaon and Ghaziabad.


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> I've said that BJP ain't getting any seats in Delhi and congress is going to win from_ New Delhi and Chandni Chowk Constituency_. I won't be surprised, if congress clean sweeps Delhi!



I don't live in Delhi, But I can bet with you that BJP will get 3/7 seats from Delhi (minimum) 

P.S. Bet whatever u decide


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> I don't live in Delhi, But I can bet with you that BJP will get 3/7 seats from Delhi (minimum)
> 
> P.S. Bet whatever u decide


Don't underestimate the chutiyaapa of Delhities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

http://www.firstpost.com/election-d...-happy-1441215.html?utm_source=fpstory_author



ExtraOdinary said:


> Don't underestimate the chutiyaapa of Delhities




@Parul this guy is saying something


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 22409
> 
> 
> AK kaheta he modi ambani se pese leta he or chunav jitne k baad ambani jo kahenga vo karenge to aab kya ye pakistanio ka kahena karenga :###@$#



wtf is this shyte?


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> I don't live in Delhi, But I can bet with you that BJP will get 3/7 seats from Delhi (minimum)
> 
> P.S. _Bet whatever u decide_



I'm open to your challenge and we can talk on it on Gtalk. 



arp2041 said:


> Firstpost - » Kejriwal taking on Modi: Why the BJP should be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Parul this guy is saying something



That is not limited to Delhi, it's Rampant in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FRAZY




----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> Rae Bareli is a far gone conclusion... but don't you think Ameti could still be anyone's? Especially with AAP eating into congress vote bank... & the fact that in previous assembly elections Congress spared dismally in that constituency. Then again... I know what you are saying. It's a question of prestige.. & congis would go out of their way to wrestle these two seats.


Amethi is Sanjay singh's area. He is from the erstwhile royal family there. Congress candidates win there because of royal family backing. Bjp tried to poach him this time but Congress failed thw attempt by nominating Sanjay singh for Rajya Sabha. Personally I think it will be extremely difficult to defeat any Congress candidate there without Sanjay singh's blessing. Btw, this Sanjay Singh is the same guy who got the best badminton player of his times Syed Modi killed because he was in affair with Syed's wife Amita modi.



Parul said:


> ● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मोदी अम्बानी/ अदानी के एजेंट हैं या नहीं, पर मुझे विश्वास हैं वो पाकिस्तान के एजेंट नहीं हैं |
> ● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मैं मोदी को वोट क्यूँ दूंगा लेकिन मुझे अच्छी तरह मालुम हैं कि मुझे कांग्रेस व AAP को वोट क्यूँ नहीं देना हैं |
> ● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मोदी गुजरात के तरह ही देश को चला पायेंगे या नहीं लेकिन ये यकीन हैं कि वो वादे करके 49 दिन में भागेंगे नहीं |
> ● मुझे ये भी नहीं मालूम कि मोदी हिंदुत्व को आगे ला पायेंगे या नहीं लेकिन इसका यकीन हैं वो इमाम बुखारी व तौकीर रजा जैसों से हाथ नहीं मिलायेंगे |
> ● मुझे वाकई नहीं मालूम कि कांग्रेस ने क्या-क्या वादे किए हैं लेकिन ये अच्छी तरह मालूम हैं कि मोदी ने कितने वादे निभाए हैं |
> ● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी के पास 56 इंच का सीना हैं या नहीं लेकिन ये पता हैं कि उनके सीने में 'दम' हैं 'दमा' नहीं |
> ● मुझे वाकई नहीं मालूम की पीएम बनने के बाद मोदी भारत से छिनी गयी भूमि वापस ले पायेंगे या नहीं पर इतना यकीन हैं कश्मीर उन्हें नहीं दिया जाएगा |
> ● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता अगर मोदी के आने से सीनियर लीडर नाराज़ हो जाए क्यूंकि मुझे यकीन हैं उनके आने से युवा पीढ़ी खुश हो जायेगी |
> और अंत में
> ● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी के पास इतिहास की जानकारी हैं या नहीं क्यूंकि मुझे पक्का यकीन हैं उनके पास भविष्य की तैयारी हैं |


That's awesome!! Post everywhere and make it viral!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

jbond197 said:


> Amethi is Sanjay singh's area. He is from the erstwhile royal family there. Congress candidates win there because of royal family backing. Bjp tried to poach him this time but Congress failed thw attempt by nominating Sanjay singh for Rajya Sabha. Personally I think it will be extremely difficult to defeat any Congress candidate there without Sanjay singh's blessing. Btw, this Sanjay Singh is the same guy who got the best badminton player of his times Syed Modi killed because he was in affair with Syed's wife Amita modi.
> 
> 
> That's awesome!! _Post everywhere and make it viral!_!



I've already done that. That is the reason I posted it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

arp2041 said:


> JUST EXAGERRRAAAATEEEED TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH.............
> 
> KEJRI DON'T HAVE A POWER TO ANYTHING ONCE MODI COMES TO POWER........
> 
> I GET THE FEELING THAT HE WILL EVEN LOSE DELHI AS THERE WILL BE NO RE-ELECTIONS BUT IT WILL BE BJP THAT WILL FOR THE GOVT.
> 
> 
> @Parul
> 
> Lok Sabha polls 2014: Let down by AAP, West Delhi may vote for BJP - The Economic Times




@arp2041

I am sensing a foul play in congress's decision of not dissolving the assembly even when no coalition could form government in Delhi. Logical choice would have been to dissolve assembly and conduct elections along with Lok sabha elections as it would have saved duplication of effort and expense.

I think Congress is keeping an option of forming Government in Delhi with AAP once Lok Sabha elections are over. Maybe this was the game of PAAPI's and Congi's all along.

@Parul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

anonymus said:


> @arp2041
> 
> I am sensing a foul play in congress's decision of not dissolving the assembly even when no coalition could form government in Delhi. Logical choice would have been to dissolve assembly and conduct elections along with Lok sabha elections as it would have saved duplication of effort and expense.
> 
> *I think Congress is keeping an option of forming Government in Delhi with AAP once Lok Sabha elections are over. Maybe this was the game of PAAPI's and Congi's all along.*
> 
> @Parul



I second that, as its not possible and going to be Political Suicide for both AAP and Congress!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FRAZY




----------



## Parul

Mukhtar Ansari, Varanasi heavy weight criminal decided to contest against MODI. He is currently in jail for killing BJP MLA.

The most corrupt Congress trying to put leader who was rejected by his own state people 10 years ago and still continue to do so against MODI. Digvijaya Singh-madhya pradesh]

Arvind Kejriwal is also intensively fighting MODI.

If a criminal don, most corrupt and a crusader against corruption has same enemy, then something is seriously wrong with crusader- AK - 49!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FRAZY

Parul said:


> Mukhtar Ansari, Varanasi heavy weight criminal decided to contest against MODI. He is currently in jail for killing BJP MLA.
> 
> The most corrupt Congress trying to put leader who was rejected by his own state people 10 years ago and still continue to do so against MODI. -madhya pradesh]
> 
> is also intensively fighting MODI.
> 
> If a criminal don, most corrupt and a crusader against corruption has same enemy, then something is seriously wrong with crusader- Arvind kejriwal!!!!



Because India's common enemy is narender modhi (56 inch) lol


----------



## Parul

FRAZY said:


> Because India's common enemy is narender modhi (56 inch) lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FRAZY

Parul said:


>


DUmb reporter asked questions on pakistan and muslims instead of corruption which was pre planned, it was reporter's fault but in modhi's case he starts losing confidence and runs away


----------



## Parul

FRAZY said:


> DUmb reporter asked questions on pakistan and muslims instead of corruption which was pre planned, it was reporter's fault but in modhi's case he starts losing confidence and runs away



Is AK - 49 only programmed to answer questions on Corruption, not on Terrorism or other issues?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FRAZY

Parul said:


> Is AK - 49 only programmed to answer questions on Corruption, not on Terrorism or other issues?


No, he is not dumb enough like modhi who openly yells bs against pakistan without any proofs , modhi dont even know the correct history of India


----------



## Parul

FRAZY said:


> No, he is not dumb enough like modhi who openly yells bs against pakistan without any proofs , modhi dont even know the correct history of India



Debating with an AAPtard is like playing chess with a Pigeon. Even if you're logical and saying everything right, finally the Pigeon will knock over all the pieces, shit on the board, and claim his victory. 

@arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## FRAZY

Parul said:


> Debating with an AAPtard is like playing chess with a Pigeon. Even if you're logical and saying everything right, finally the Pigeon will knock over all the pieces, shit on the board, and claim his victory.


Thats the lamest comeback by the way


----------



## anonymus

ExtraOdinary said:


> No need for revenge dude, all of these people are knee deep in corruption, the law will expose them one by one. Tejpal down, Teesta down, they will fall by themselves. BJP needs to come to power and shore up the economy, create more jobs, infact better jobs.
> 
> If congress comes back we all are fucked, *i for one am sure ill lose my job* coz no MNC would want to stay in India if this happens
> 
> Cong manifesto aims for job quota in private sector - Hindustan Times










I may not even get one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

FRAZY said:


> Thats the lamest comeback by the way



If you wanted a comeback, you should wipe it off your chin :3

hHuehueuhe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onu1886

Agent AK 49: BJP's new film is dedicated to Arvind Kejriwal | NDTV.com Hey @Parul if you happen to get hold of this short film , do post it here. I could'nt find it online.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Parul said:


> Debating with an AAPtard is like playing chess with a Pigeon. Even if you're logical and saying everything right, finally the Pigeon will knock over all the pieces, shit on the board, and claim his victory.
> 
> @arp2041



Hilarious  ................... and spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@onu1886 Mate, I came to know about the short movie on AK - 49 through your post only. If I get hold of it, i'll for sure post in here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

@Parul @onu1886

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Parul said:


> Mukhtar Ansari, Varanasi heavy weight criminal decided to contest against MODI. He is currently in jail for killing BJP MLA.
> 
> The most corrupt Congress trying to put leader who was rejected by his own state people 10 years ago and still continue to do so against MODI. Digvijaya Singh-madhya pradesh]
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal is also intensively fighting MODI.
> 
> If a criminal don, most corrupt and a crusader against corruption has same enemy, then something is seriously wrong with crusader- AK - 49!!!!


I can visualize it as many dogs attacking together the lone tiger in the field. But never mind our tiger will beat the s... out of each of these dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449209645727768577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449212054910423040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Mukhtar Ansari, Varanasi heavy weight criminal decided to contest against MODI. He is currently in jail for killing BJP MLA.
> 
> The most corrupt Congress trying to put leader who was rejected by his own state people 10 years ago and still continue to do so against MODI. Digvijaya Singh-madhya pradesh]
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal is also intensively fighting MODI.
> 
> If a criminal don, most corrupt and a crusader against corruption has same enemy, then something is seriously wrong with crusader- AK - 49!!!!



TRUST ME............Mukhtar Ansari is doing the Greatest Service to the nation for the first time in his entire life........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449209645727768577
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449212054910423040


Its confiremend Now Bjp Winning 4-5 seats in delhi Aap 1 Cong 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449209645727768577
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449212054910423040



@Parul


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> Its confiremend Now Bjp Winning 4-5 seats in delhi Aap 1 Cong 1


AAP's share fell from 55% to 34% since feb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Parul said:


> I second that, as its not possible and going to be Political Suicide for both AAP and Congress!



But there are potentially 4 1/2 years left in this assembly. 

Won't it be an tantalizing option for AAP to form Government in Delhi. They have proved themselves to be hypocrite beyond compare and it a fixed SMS survey is not too difficult to conduct. They could use the time tested excuse of defeating communal forces for forming a government.

Congress's decision of not dissolving assembly does not make sense, otherwise. They do not stand to gain anything by postponing assembly election as they are not going to gain any seats in Delhi on basis on their performance in lok sabha but AAP could lose big if it is not able to convert seats in Delhi also.



FRAZY said:


> View attachment 22446




It is. Probably because BJP is not personal property of one family hence there are bound to be differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> wtf is this shyte?



AAM AADMI PARTY ...:p


----------



## arp2041

anonymus said:


> But there are potentially 4 1/2 years left in this assembly.
> 
> Won't it be an tantalizing option for AAP to form Government in Delhi. They have proved themselves to be hypocrite beyond compare and it a fixed SMS survey is not too difficult to conduct. They could use the time tested excuse of defeating communal forces for forming a government.
> 
> *Congress's decision of not dissolving assembly* does not make sense, otherwise. They do not stand to gain anything by postponing assembly election as they are not going to gain any seats in Delhi on basis on their performance in lok sabha but AAP could lose big if it is not able to convert seats in Delhi also.



I sense that BJP will clinch few AAP MLAs & form govt. after LS elections, it cannot do it now as it will directly impact the image in run up to the elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

jbond197 said:


> I can visualize it as many dogs attacking together the lone tiger in the field. But never mind our tiger will beat the s... out of each of these dogs.




Lion would be more appropriate analogy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @Parul



 Told you we'll discuss this on weekend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> AAP's share fell from 55% to 34% since feb.


they will fall further You see Interesting is that Cong Is gaining May be Because of Muslims and there Lost cadre Voters are Back from AAp


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449209645727768577
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449212054910423040



AAP leading with 34% in Delhi? Something is seriously wrong with these Delhiites!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

_Arvind Propaganda Party_!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

*


JanjaWeed said:



AAP leading with 34% in Delhi? Something is seriously wrong with these Delhiites!

Click to expand...

*
*ABPNEWS-Nielsen Survey-Delhi*_(7LS seats)_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

arp2041 said:


> I sense that BJP will clinch few AAP MLAs & form govt. after LS elections, it cannot do it now as it will directly impact the image in run up to the elections.




But if BJP win's in center, wont it be much beneficial for them to go for fresh elections. If Modi gives a sound beating to Kejariwal and AAP is unable to perform in Delhi, AAPTards would lose a lot of confidence.

+


Fighting elections costs money.A big party like BJP could afford it but AAP ( after the disaster it has proven itself to be, at least to NRI's ) probably couldn't.


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> they will fall further You see Interesting is that Cong Is gaining May be Because of Muslims and there Lost cadre Voters are Back from AAp


Yes, I believe AAP's is going to slip further more. Even if the loss of vote share goes to congress it will benefit BJP only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> *ABPNEWS-Nielsen Survey-Delhi*_(7LS seats)_
> View attachment 22447


wow... INC from 9% in Jan to 14% in Feb & 28% in March? That's scary...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP leading with 34% in Delhi? Something is seriously wrong with these Delhiites!



There are people in Delhi who believe that Congress - BJP didn't allow AK - 49 Government to Run in Delhi. That is why he resigned from CM's Post. However, when you cross question them on facts, they are like - .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Never EVER look at SEATS in any opinion poll ,just look at voteshare and how its changing


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> There are people in Delhi who believe that Congress - BJP didn't allow AK - 49 Government to Run in Delhi. That is why he resigned from CM's Post. However, when you cross question them on facts, they are like - .


But howcome Congis are gaining dramatically?


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... INC from 9% in Jan to 14% in Feb & 28% in March? That's scary...


AAP effect ...........thats what IBN poll was showing some weeks ago .

When i said the same thing people here were yelling ... Indian people have short memories ..satisfaction with congress *is rising* (although not much to gain in VS,but you never know in india)

Indian gandhedas need to reminded daily about what congress did but now what we have is drama ,reality show on TV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Parul said:


> There are people in Delhi who believe that Congress - BJP didn't allow AK - 49 Government to Run in Delhi. That is why he resigned from CM's Post. However, when you cross question them on facts, they are like - .


Logic doesnt work with dilliwalas. Free electricity or paani dedo bas ho gaya kaam

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> But howcome Congis are gaining dramatically?



There is a MINORITY QUOTA when it comes to vote share for Congress is concerned, it just shifted from Congress to AAP now that is coming back to Congress.

Did you expected them to vote for BJP??

It's hilarious that people say that Minority don't vote for BJP b'coz of 2002, i ask did they vote for BJP before that??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> AAP effect ...........thats what IBN poll was showing last week .
> 
> When i said the same thing people here were yelling ... Indian people have short memories ..satisfaction with congress *is rising* (although not much to gain in VS,but you never know in india)
> 
> Indian gandhedas need to reminded daily about what congress did but now what we have is drama ,reality show on TV


I concur with that. Looks like AAP's nautankibazi took the limelight away from Congi's misdeeds... & helped 'em to stage a comeback.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

ExtraOdinary said:


> Logic doesnt work with dilliwalas. Free electricity or paani dedo bas ho gaya kaam



Still you dont get it .......problem is not aap .....its congress ..aap is just a distraction .



JanjaWeed said:


> I concur with that. Looks like AAP's nautankibazi took the limelight away from Congi's misdeeds... & helped 'em to stage a comeback.



Congress can cross 30% if trend continuous ,Look at their vote share,jhuggiwalas and illegal residents coming back,bjp has no place there .


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP leading with 34% in Delhi? Something is seriously wrong with these Delhiites!


Ab yaar bikul hi nanga karna hai kya ... kuch to muh chupane ke liye jagah deni chahiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Ab yaar bikul hi nanga karna hai kya ... kuch to muh chupane ke liye jagah deni chahiye.



Aray nahi na bhai. Usko hand handkerchief mila ta December mai. Utna hi kaafi apna izzat chupane ke liye... abhi pura chaddar doge toh subko hadap lenge yeh log!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

The poor and the dumb will always vote congress or communist or AAP.

You want them to vote BJP, either give them education and smarten them up or make them richer. The only other way is Religious Polarization via Riots.

Of course this is strictly for Hindus, for the 'seculars', their vote will always go for whoever is standing against BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Aray nahi na bhai. Usko hand handkerchief mila ta December mai. Utna hi kaafi apna izzat chupane ke liye... abhi pura chaddar doge toh subko hadap lenge yeh log!


Nah vote share is getting split into AAP and Cong. BJP is consolidating on the share. AAP will have a presence in Delhi because of JNU and disgruntled congressis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Congress can cross 30% if trend continuous ,Look at their vote share,jhuggiwalas and illegal residents coming back,bjp has no place there .



This is depressing. I was hoping that AAP would eat into Congress votebank.. & BJP will be left with larger share of the pie. But it's not looking like that now.. is it? Congis will take their share back.. AAP will split BJP's urban vote share! It's all going wrong in Delhi... ggrrrhhh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Manvantaratruti said:


> The poor and the dumb will always vote congress or communist or AAP.
> 
> You want them to vote BJP, either give them education and smarten them up or make them richer. The only other way is Religious Polarization via Riots.
> 
> Of course this is strictly for Hindus, for the 'seculars', their vote will always go for whoever is standing against BJP



There are NO secular and communal voters ,if you dont know that then you know BS about politcs 

& you guys are hitting the wrong target , AFAIK if trend continous aap will be in 20's (check VS table i posted) ,in delhi fight is between BJP and cong (which already has jhuggis and M's)



JanjaWeed said:


> This is depressing. I was hoping that AAP would eat into Congress votebank.. & BJP will be left with larger share of the pie. But it's not looking like that now.. is it? Congis will take their share back.. AAP will split BJP's urban vote share! It's all going wrong in Delhi... ggrrrhhh..



Somewhere paap will help bjp (in someareas) like it did on some seats in delhi but in LS you cant say,it can eat into your votes too .

this survey is upto 16th march,what is happening after candidate selection by bjp will be interesting ,all parties are very close :|

But as i said it will end in a BJP vs Cong fight .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FRAZY

GreenFoe said:


> There are NO secular and communal voters ,if you dont know that then you know BS about politcs
> 
> & you guys are hitting the wrong target , AFAIK if trend continous aap will be in 20's (check VS table i posted) ,in delhi fight is between BJP and cong (which already has jhuggis and M's)
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere paap will help bjp (in someareas) like it did on some seats in delhi but in LS you cant say,it can eat into your votes too .
> 
> this survey is upto 16th march,what is happening after candidate selection by bjp will be interesting ,all parties are very close :|
> 
> But as i said it will end in a BJP vs Cong fight .


bla bla blaa wait till results mr smartass your analysis are bullshyt


----------



## GreenFoe

FRAZY said:


> bla bla blaa wait till results mr smartass your analysis are bullshyt


did i mentioned you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

FRAZY said:


> bla bla blaa wait till results mr smartass your analysis are bullshyt

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

Delhi LS is insignificant anyways, and neither is it representative of the mood of the nation. Mind you these are the same people who gave 55% votshare to Kejru in January! If PAAP is sinking in Delhi, they will routed in the rest of the country.

I'll be happy with 3-4 seats for BJP from Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

sandeep dixit ,ajay maken has strong holds in their respective constituency.

kapil sibbal has lost it (not even campaigning strongly) ashutosh/ harshwardhan it is, from chandni chowk.(my constituency).bjp gaining ground support in core congress vote share in main chandni chowk area .

west delhi is for bjp. south delhi is open for all.

new delhi can swing from ajay maken when AK starts campaign their.

north west - bjp for now
north east- again bjp but can swing to aap.

bjp 3-5 congress 0-2 AAP 1-3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> Delhi LS is insignificant anyways, and neither is it representative of the mood of the nation. Mind you these are the same people who gave 55% votshare to Kejru in January! If PAAP is sinking in Delhi, they will routed in the rest of the country.
> 
> I'll be happy with 3-4 seats for BJP from Delhi.



Bhai when there is a coalition govt. EVERY SEAT COUNTS!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449204999478706178

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FRAZY

GreenFoe said:


>


Very nice


----------



## Parul

इन्होंने मोदी को दलाल कहा ....... भाषा अच्छी थी, इन्होंने मोदी को दंगाई कहा …… भाषा अच्छी थी. इन्होने मोदी को भ्रष्ट कहा …… भाषा अच्छी थी
इन्होने मोदी को हत्यारा कहा ……भाषा अच्छी थी. इन्होंने मोदी को देश तोड़ने वाला कहा …… भाषा अच्छी थी. इन्होने मोदी को गालियाँ दी , अपशब्द कहें ,बेईमान कहा लेकिन इनकी भाषा अच्छी थी ,शोभा लायक थी. आज मोदी ने बिना किसी का नाम लिए किसी एके 49 को पाकिस्तान
परस्त बता दिया तो भाषा अच्छी नहीं लगी , शोभा लायक नहीं लगी! क्यों भाई.… तेरा नाम तो लिए नहीं ,तुझे मिर्ची क्यों लग गयी या सच कह दिया तो तीखा लग गया .......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tridibans

GreenFoe said:


>



Whats new in this? If these words were by even a 3rd rate small time BJP worker, national media would have gone overboard proving how communal BJP is. 

What I don't get is wtf is wrong with the minorities? Every time their so called "representatives" show false bravado and give hate speeches only to get their a$$es kicked.... Bhagalpur 1989, Gujarat after Godhra, Muzaffarnagar by the Jats..... List is unending. Sad part is when the riots happen, these so called leaders are nowhere to be seen and the common, innocent muslims suffer and are left homeless.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

Tridibans said:


> Whats new in this? If these words were by even a 3rd rate small time BJP worker, national media would have gone overboard proving how communal BJP is.
> 
> What I don't get is wtf is wrong with the minorities? Every time their so called "representatives" show false bravado and give hate speeches only to get their a$$es kicked.... Bhagalpur 1989, Gujarat after Godhra, Muzaffarnagar by the Jats..... List is unending. Sad part is when the riots happen, these so called leaders are nowhere to be seen and the common, innocent muslims suffer and are left homeless.



Secularism in its actual sense is not an indian concept,dont apply it in indian way,use the western one .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

GreenFoe said:


>



Secular leader from a secular party right there 

Shouldn't this be enough to cancel this scumbags nomination?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FRAZY

What a tight slap on narender modhi's face  

good going arvind kejriwal 











Tridibans said:


> Whats new in this? If these words were by even a 3rd rate small time BJP worker, national media would have gone overboard proving how communal BJP is.
> 
> What I don't get is wtf is wrong with the minorities? Every time their so called "representatives" show false bravado and give hate speeches only to get their a$$es kicked.... Bhagalpur 1989, Gujarat after Godhra, Muzaffarnagar by the Jats..... List is unending. Sad part is when the riots happen, these so called leaders are nowhere to be seen and the common, innocent muslims suffer and are left homeless.


We have many ways to reply as well ! like tremendous increase in our % haha!  and some violent ways too


----------



## Indischer

GreenFoe said:


>



So, he needs a greater percentage of Muslims to counter Modi? How very secular of him and his Party.

Why do these warty tw@ts identify with us Seculars and damage our cause and reputation?!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tridibans

FRAZY said:


> What a tight slap on narender modhi's face
> 
> good going arvind kejriwal
> 
> View attachment 22455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have many ways to reply as well ! like tremendous increase in our % haha!  and some violent ways too



This is the reply you came up with  God! Can it get any more lame than this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Whats new in this? If these words were by even a 3rd rate small time BJP worker, national media would have gone overboard proving how communal BJP is.
> 
> What I don't get is wtf is wrong with the minorities? Every time their so called "representatives" show false bravado and give hate speeches only to get their a$$es kicked.... Bhagalpur 1989, Gujarat after Godhra, Muzaffarnagar by the Jats..... List is unending. Sad part is when the riots happen, these so called leaders are nowhere to be seen and the common, innocent muslims suffer and are left homeless.


It's pure vote bank politics, nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Onus of messing up word secularism lies on hindus like us ,there was no need to add sarva dharma like jugaad into it.

Religion is personal issue,keep that at your home :|

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

GreenFoe said:


> Onus of messing up word secularism lies on hindus like us ,there was no need to add sarva dharma like jugaad into it.
> 
> Religion is personal issue,keep that at your home :|



Exactly! Tolerance to other religions doesn't mean you start acting like a portable mish-mash of Religions and bend over to massage the ego of every Amar, Akbar & Antony out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

GreenFoe said:


> Onus of messing up word secularism lies on hindus like us ,there was no need to add sarva dharma like jugaad into it.
> 
> Religion is personal issue,keep that at your home :|



But no denying the fact that all these sickularist crap are actually creating a mass awareness among the educated and the elites (Hindus and Muslims both) that all these are bull crap coming out of Congress backside after eating the nations wealth for 60 years!

This is a course changing election for India. No matter how much seats NDA get, BJP is all set to get its highest tally EVER. 

I, for one, was a so called secular quite a few years back. I mean, I didn't mind congress coming back to power in 2004 and all. But after seeing the actual truth and the never ending drama of secularism, I am a hardcore BJP supporter now. Atleast as a Hindu, its my dharma to protect my nation and my eternal culture of Bharat varsh from these looters and fake secularists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Tridibans said:


> But no denying the fact that all these sickularist crap are actually creating a mass awareness among the educated and the elites (Hindus and Muslims both) that all these are bull crap coming out of Congress backside after eating the nations wealth for 60 years!
> 
> This is a course changing election for India. No matter how much seats NDA get, BJP is all set to get its highest tally EVER.
> 
> I, for one, was a so called secular quite a few years back. I mean, I didn't mind congress coming back to power in 2004 and all. But after seeing the actual truth and the never ending drama of secularism, I am a hardcore BJP supporter now. Atleast as a Hindu, its my dharma to protect my nation and my eternal culture of Bharat varsh from these looters and fake secularists.




Look secularism and the fold of dharma are different concepts ,you cannot apply eastern philosophies on western like butter on bread .

IF,you are using secularism use it in its western meaning ,if you are using fold of dharma ,use it eastern way :|


----------



## FRAZY




----------



## arp2041




----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


>


'News' channels these days.

If that guy is proved right always, why hold the elections at all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

50 AAP Workers Join BJP in Ghaziabad - Outlookindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

I met Arun Jaitley today in ranjit avenue ...........nice guy ......great personality.......perfect person to be PM of India.

sad to see him stuck in a tough fight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


>





arp2041 said:


> 50 AAP Workers Join BJP in Ghaziabad - Outlookindia.com




LuLz



Gareebi me aanta geela !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> I met Arun Jaitley today in ranjit avenue ...........nice guy ......great personality.......perfect person to be PM of India.
> 
> sad to see him stuck in a tough fight



So you will vote for BJP now??


----------



## MST

JanjaWeed said:


> But howcome Congis are gaining dramatically?



Because its the default program that runs on majority on Indian minds. One thing atleast that Rahul G got right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> I met Arun Jaitley today in ranjit avenue ...........nice guy ......great personality.......perfect person to be PM of India.
> 
> sad to see him stuck in a tough fight


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @SurajitDasgupta's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449228461115068417
Check out this :0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FRAZY

Jason bourne said:


> Check out @SurajitDasgupta's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449228461115068417
> Check out this :0


What's wrong with map, its the true and correct map of India.........


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449214637532147712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## Indischer

Jason bourne said:


> Check out @SurajitDasgupta's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449228461115068417
> Check out this :0



What exactly has he tweeted from/about defence.pk? There isn't any mention of Raja Muzaffar Bhat in the page that he has tweeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449174065836589056
Case of perjury and fraud against Kejriwal | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Prometheus said:


> I met Arun Jaitley today in ranjit avenue ...........nice guy ......great personality.......perfect person to be PM of India.
> 
> sad to see him stuck in a tough fight



What are the ground reports on Amarinder Singh vs Arun Jaitley? 5forty3 says there's no contest at all?


----------



## jha

lightoftruth said:


> sandeep dixit ,ajay maken has strong holds in their respective constituency.
> 
> kapil sibbal has lost it (not even campaigning strongly) ashutosh/ harshwardhan it is, from chandni chowk.(my constituency).bjp gaining ground support in core congress vote share in main chandni chowk area .
> 
> west delhi is for bjp. south delhi is open for all.
> 
> new delhi can swing from ajay maken when AK starts campaign their.
> 
> north west - bjp for now
> north east- again bjp but can swing to aap.
> 
> bjp 3-5 congress 0-2 AAP 1-3



Aapne to hamari muh ki baat chheen li... Perfect describe kiye ho...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


>





Dilli ka 3 seat hum Bihariyon ( Purvanchal walon) par chhor do... 

Dekhna yeh hai ki tum Jaat log kya gul khilate ho..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

MST said:


> Because its the default program that runs on majority on Indian minds. One thing atleast that Rahul G got right.


That's true. We need a nasty virus to corrupt that! Hopefully Namonites will do that job!


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449270718140669952

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Dilli ka 3 seat hum Bihariyon ( Purvanchal walon) par chhor do...
> 
> Dekhna yeh hai ki tum Jaat log kya gul khilate ho..


West or South se hum dekh lenge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449270718140669952



Make an example out of this secular leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449270718140669952



Watched that clip. Really shocked & surprised to see no mainstream media is highlighting this. Other day when a BJP candidate performed a yoga stunt in Gujarat, every other TV channel & news papers ran massive campaign for full two days! Height of paid media hypocrisy!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> West or South se hum dekh lenge



Dekhte hain... 

Meanwhile in Lucknow... Rajnath SIngh got a pleasant surprise when SP decided to change its candidate. Apparently Mulayam Singh was not in favor of changing the candidate and was discussing the plans to defeat Rajnath even yesterday, but Son persuaded him and now Abhishek Mishra is candidate. SP's original candidate was working since 2012 and had made pretty good connect with people. He got the info via TV and is disheartened. Some tacit understanding between BJP and SP..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Amir mulla khan doing propaganda against BJP,Why don't ECI take notice of that ?


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449234685650939904


----------



## ranjeet

GreenFoe said:


> Amir mulla khan doing propaganda against BJP,Why don't ECI take notice of that ?


what did he do ?


----------



## jha

Hmm.. Interesting...

Priyanka Vadra helped Varun Gandhi oust me from Pilibhit, Cong leader says - The Times of India


----------



## jbond197

ranjeet said:


> what did he do ?


I think his last SatyamevJayate episode is on elections. He has shown his support for AAP quite a few times and i am sure he is going to play the AAP tune in upcoming episode.

Yes just got the video he is promoting mohalla sabhas in his program and he asked AK49 few questions as well. Will post the video later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

This guy seems to have some serious fan following.. Looks like a good catch for BJP.. His today's rally..


----------



## jha

Former AAP MLA Binny to take on Kejriwal in Varanasi - Hindustan Times


----------



## jbond197

ranjeet said:


> what did he do ?








Here you go ABP live video with Amir AK49 interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Former AAP MLA Binny to take on Kejriwal in Varanasi - Hindustan Times


That's a good move. while Kejriwal keeps his rant going about Modi, Ambani & Adani... this guy will go after Kejriwal in Varanasi! Don't think AAP was expecting this bolt out of the blue!


----------



## jbond197

Interesting that Aamir Khan is promoting Kejriwal on ABP News. : eeta


----------



## jha

TDP, BJP resolve seat-sharing row - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

lightoftruth said:


> sandeep dixit ,ajay maken has strong holds in their respective constituency.
> 
> kapil sibbal has lost it (not even campaigning strongly) ashutosh/ harshwardhan it is, from chandni chowk.(my constituency).bjp gaining ground support in core congress vote share in main chandni chowk area .
> 
> west delhi is for bjp. south delhi is open for all.
> 
> new delhi can swing from ajay maken when AK starts campaign their.
> 
> north west - bjp for now
> north east- again bjp but can swing to aap.
> 
> bjp 3-5 congress 0-2 AAP 1-3



I agree with this assessment with the exception of New Delhi/South Delhi. I am sure Ajay Maken will face defeat in New Delhi this time around and the reason is Congress did not win even a single Assembly segment of the ones listed below that falls under New Delhi Lok sabha Constituency

Karol Bagh
Patel Nagar
Moti Nagar
Delhi Cantt
Rajinder Nagar
New Delhi
Kasturba Nagar
Malviya Nagar
R K Puram
Greater Kailash
Out of these 7 were won by AAP and 3 by BJP with at least 3 seats where BJP came second with a margin of less than 1000 votes. Congress is totally out of picture and based on the Assembly elections results the score is 7-3 in favor of AAP. But now AK49 is not the candidate there and AAP popularity has taken a big hit. All this will go in favor of BJP and I think It will not be that difficult for Menakshi Lekhi to win from New Delhi.


Coming to South Delhi, following segments fall under South Delhi


Bijwasan
Palam
Mehrauli
Chhatarpur
Deoli
Ambedkar Nagar
Sangam Vihar
Kalkaji
Tughlakabad
Badarpur
And based on Assembly election results, Congress got none, AAP got 3 so the score was 7-3 in favor of BJP. Since the assembly elections BJP has either held with its vote share or gained a bit so by the look of these things, this seat appears to be going to BJP lap only.

Congress may have improved its chances from Delhi Assembly elections of 2013 but still I think they will only score duck and probably will come second if not third in most of the seats.


----------



## jbond197

No AAP-giri: Aamir Khan writes to EC - Hindustan Times

This guy is smart @ss.. On one hand he is pushing AAP's propaganda and on other hand he is trying to give impression that he is not supporting AAP by complaining to EC about his name misuse by AAP's supporters.


----------



## AugenBlick

jbond197 said:


> No AAP-giri: Aamir Khan writes to EC - Hindustan Times
> 
> This guy is smart @ss.. On one hand he is pushing AAP's propaganda and on other hand he is trying to give impression that he is supporting AAP by complaining to EC about his name misuse by AAP's supporters.


He is a closet leftist.


----------



## jbond197

AugenBlick said:


> He is a closet leftist.


But his cousin Najma Heptula is still with BJP i guess.


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> No chance .. But Uma Bharti can give a tough fight to Madam...
> 
> Interstingly Congress got decimated in Assembly election from here even after rigorous campaigning by Priyanka and Rahul. I think BJP committed a great mistake by not announcing a powerful candidate from Amethi well in advance. I really admire the good work Kumar Vishwas is putting there. If Smriti Irani would have worked so hard, we might have seen Gandhi scion loosing this seat.



Do you want to say that now there is no chance?



FRAZY said:


> View attachment 22443




Fake chart. Give the list of 32 rapist. I will quite PDF.



ranjeet said:


> AAP's share fell from 55% to 34% since feb.




Yesterday I heared the news. Except Sandeep dixit, None of the congi candidate have any chance.


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Logic doesnt work with dilliwalas. Free electricity or paani dedo bas ho gaya kaam




Hey @ExtraOrdinary.

Tu to AAP ka virodhi hai. Muje ullu bana raha tha ab tak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

jbond197 said:


> I agree with this assessment with the exception of New Delhi/South Delhi. I am sure Ajay Maken will face defeat in New Delhi this time around and the reason is Congress did not win even a single Assembly segment of the ones listed below that falls under New Delhi Lok sabha Constituency
> 
> Karol Bagh
> Patel Nagar
> Moti Nagar
> Delhi Cantt
> Rajinder Nagar
> New Delhi
> Kasturba Nagar
> Malviya Nagar
> R K Puram
> Greater Kailash
> Out of these 7 were won by AAP and 3 by BJP with at least 3 seats where BJP came second with a margin of less than 1000 votes. Congress is totally out of picture and based on the Assembly elections results the score is 7-3 in favor of AAP. But now AK49 is not the candidate there and AAP popularity has taken a big hit. All this will go in favor of BJP and I think It will not be that difficult for Menakshi Lekhi to win from New Delhi.
> 
> 
> Coming to South Delhi, following segments fall under South Delhi
> 
> 
> Bijwasan
> Palam
> Mehrauli
> Chhatarpur
> Deoli
> Ambedkar Nagar
> Sangam Vihar
> Kalkaji
> Tughlakabad
> Badarpur
> And based on Assembly election results, Congress got none, AAP got 3 so the score was 7-3 in favor of BJP. Since the assembly elections BJP has either held with its vote share or gained a bit so by the look of these things, this seat appears to be going to BJP lap only.
> 
> Congress may have improved its chances from Delhi Assembly elections of 2013 but still I think they will only score duck and probably will come second if not third in most of the seats.


sandeep dixit has real chances of winning.Their is a traditional vote bank of congress which is coming back from AAP.ppl do vote differently in vidhan sabha n lok sabha.Ajay maken is gaining lost ground ,he has done some work their.Even after that i agree that he may lost but to AAP not lekhi .two factors in it-AK campaigning their will work , JNU working overtime .will be surprised if lekhi pull it off.

south delhi candidates by themselves have no charm to get vote they are just looking for party leadership.Agree edge is with BJP but it is adjacent to new delhi ,if BJP lost on aggressive campaigning their ,they might loose the seat.


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> No AAP-giri: Aamir Khan writes to EC - Hindustan Times
> 
> This guy is smart @ss.. On one hand he is pushing AAP's propaganda and on other hand he is trying to give impression that he is not supporting AAP by complaining to EC about his name misuse by AAP's supporters.



This guy had made some ranting against Modi. Modi taught him an unforgettable lesson. Since than he is not uttering a single word against modi or Gujarat.


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> So you will vote for BJP now??




nope....


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> But his cousin Najma Heptula is still with BJP i guess.




Yes Najma is with BJP only. Is she the cousin of this retard?


----------



## Prometheus

kbd-raaf said:


> What are the ground reports on Amarinder Singh vs Arun Jaitley? 5forty3 says there's no contest at all?




arminder is more popular and liked leader in whole punjab


----------



## HariPrasad

Prometheus said:


> arminder is more popular and liked leader in whole punjab




Is it tough for Mr. Jetaly on Amritsar Seat?


----------



## HariPrasad

lightoftruth said:


> sandeep dixit has real chances of winning.Their is a traditional vote bank of congress which is coming back from AAP.ppl do vote differently in vidhan sabha n lok sabha.Ajay maken is gaining lost ground ,he has done some work their.Even after that i agree that he may lost but to AAP not lekhi .two factors in it-AK campaigning their will work , JNU working overtime .will be surprised if lekhi pull it off.
> 
> south delhi candidates by themselves have no charm to get vote they are just looking for party leadership.Agree edge is with BJP but it is adjacent to new delhi ,if BJP lost on aggressive campaigning their ,they might loose the seat.




I want to know about corrupt crook Sibbal. What is his chance? I want him bite the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Congress candidate Imran Masood threatens to kill Narendra Modi, booked | NDTV.com

Lo kar lo baat.



> Mr Masood, who is contesting from Saharanpur, was caught on camera threatening the BJP's prime ministerial candidate using words that have shocked his own party.
> 
> He has since apologized, saying, "*I admit I have made a mistake, such things should not be said during elections.*"



But it's perfectly ok to say such things after elections

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> Congress candidate Imran Masood threatens to kill Narendra Modi, booked | NDTV.com
> 
> Lo kar lo baat.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's perfectly ok to say such things after elections




He abused Modi and said that unki Boti Boti kat dalegen.


----------



## Roybot

HariPrasad said:


> He abused Modi and said that unki Boti Boti kat dalegen.









Ye katega  Hawa Pahelwan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

HariPrasad said:


> I want to know about corrupt crook Sibbal. What is his chance? I want him bite the dust.


he is not winning.It seems as if he has already given up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

lightoftruth said:


> he is not winning.It seems as if he has already given up.




That is great. i want some crooks to loose. He on top of that list. I want people to slap him after election and booked for favoring Ambani and other corruption case like favoring tele companies in his Zero loss theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Roybot said:


> Congress candidate Imran Masood threatens to kill Narendra Modi, booked | NDTV.com
> 
> Lo kar lo baat.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's perfectly ok to say such things after elections




This kind of behaviour would only benefit Modi.

Modi should send a fruit basket to all his shrill detractors as they have helped him a lot by polarising voters.


----------



## lightoftruth

HariPrasad said:


> That is great. i want some crooks to loose. He on top of that list. I want people to slap him after election and booked for favoring Ambani and other corruption case like favoring tele companies in his Zero loss theory.


he is out of race,his rally's constitute mostly of stupid shayari/poems in which no-one is interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Roybot said:


> Ye katega  Hawa Pahelwan



This guy was hand picked by Priyanka Gandhi it seems... Way to go Priyanka jee...


----------



## Srinivas

jha said:


> This guy seems to have some serious fan following.. Looks like a good catch for BJP.. His today's rally..



He has fan following but politics is different to movies. His brother Chiranjeevi's party PRP has got 70 lakh votes in 2009 assembly elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Srinivas said:


> He has fan following but politics is different to movies. His brother Chiranjeevi's party PRP has got 70 lakh votes in 2009 assembly elections.




It seems that NAMo's name is rapidly emerging as a brand. If some body has good local leadership, he can ally with BJP and they can fight an election on the name of NAMO and get good seats. NTR's daughter joined BJP. BJP may project her as Andhra CM in 1919.


----------



## Srinivas

HariPrasad said:


> It seems that NAMo's name is rapidly emerging as a brand. If some body has good local leadership, he can ally with BJP and they can fight an election on the name of NAMO and get good seats. NTR's daughter joined BJP. BJP may project her as Andhra CM in 1919.



It is natural to split the caste based vote in Andhra region. There is a big vote bank of Kapus in 5 districts and Chranjeevi being a Kapu is supporting Congress, so BJP roped in Pavan Kalyan his brother.


----------



## Roybot

jha said:


> This guy was hand picked by Priyanka Gandhi it seems... Way to go Priyanka jee...



Rashid Masood ka bhateeja hai.

Congress MP Rashid Masood disqualified from Rajya Sabha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

India will gain at least *3-4 lac Crore Rupee*s after 16th may(_within 2 weeks_)* just* by voting modi to power .



ranjeet said:


> what did he do ?


Promoting via his programs on abpnews and show SJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> India will gain at least *3-4 lac Crore Rupee*s after 16th may(_within 2 weeks_)* just* by voting modi to power .



How? Through Ambani?? I knew Modi is an Ambani agent


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> How? Through Ambani?? I knew Modi is an Ambani agent



Foreign and domestic investment .

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*ETV Rajasthan* ‏@*ETVRajasthan2*  4m
Kindly watch an exclusive interview of BJP prime ministerial candidate and Gujarat CM Narendra Modi on Etv News Network on Monday at 8.30 PM

 * Expand *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Manvantaratruti said:


> I
> I suggest you get out of your caste based mentality for forming opinion of leaders.



Grow up buddy.



Roybot said:


> Rashid Masood ka bhateeja hai.
> 
> Congress MP Rashid Masood disqualified from Rajya Sabha



These congress eunuchs are helping Modi indirectly. 

Every comment these guys make on him will resound nationally and will decimate the congress that much.



Srinivas said:


> It is natural to split the caste based vote in Andhra region. There is a big vote bank of Kapus in 5 districts and Chranjeevi being a Kapu is supporting Congress, so BJP roped in Pavan Kalyan his brother.



Chiranjeevi's political career is finished as that of congress in SA.

2019 will see a fight between TDP, YSRCP and JSP.

BJP will never be able to gain foot hold on its own in SA, in T yes, it may become a factor in 2019.


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449462830136176640
Story of BJP's Candidate from Dibrugarh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

CorporateAffairs said:


> Grow up buddy.
> These congress eunuchs are helping Modi indirectly.
> 
> Every comment these guys make on him will resound nationally and will decimate the congress that much.
> Chiranjeevi's political career is finished as that of congress in SA.
> 
> 2019 will see a fight between TDP, YSRCP and JSP.
> 
> BJP will never be able to gain foot hold on its own in SA, in T yes, it may become a factor in 2019.



I am from Andhra region and I have very good Idea about the politics there. Chiranjeevi do have strength based on caste in (E. Godavari, W.Godavari, Vishakapatnam, Vizianagaram and Srikakulam. Krishna district also have some regions dominated by Kapus) and this is where JSP comes into the picture.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> This guy seems to have some serious fan following.. Looks like a good catch for BJP.. His today's rally..



He's brother of Chiranjeevi, now campaign chief on SA.

fan following will not get u votes or seats.

BTW, his focus is on 2019 and not 2014. He clarified that he wont be contesting this elections.

Chiranjeevi secured more than 70lakh votes and 18assembly seat in earlier AP state. Hes was the third film actor turned politician who could have done that.

However he meekly submitted to the congress later in 2010.



Srinivas said:


> I am from Andhra region and I have very good Idea about the politics there. Chiranjeevi do have strength based on caste in (E. Godavari, W.Godavari, Vishakapatnam, Vizianagaram and Srikakulam. Krishna district also have some regions dominated by Kapus) and this is where JSP comes into the picture.



+1.

SA will slowly see demise of congress. JSP will be the party to rekon with in 2019.


----------



## Truth Finder

GreenFoe said:


> ETV Rajasthan ‏@ETVRajasthan2 4m
> Kindly watch an exclusive interview of BJP prime ministerial candidate and Gujarat CM Narendra Modi on Etv News Network on Monday at 8.30 PM


So, Modi is showing "English News Channels" their place!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Congress candidate Nagma slaps man who allegedly groped her at public meeting | NDTV.com

Horaha Bharat Nirman, Lootera Panja has started groping now. Disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

BSF DIG Prem Chauhan: मैं खुद गुजरात में दो सालDIG BSF रहा हूं और मोदी जी से रुबरू हुआ हूं मैने उन जैसी सही सोच रखने और तुरतं निर्णय लेने वाला नेता नहीं देखा..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Congress candidate Nagma slaps man who allegedly groped her at public meeting | NDTV.com
> 
> Horaha Bharat Nirman, Lootera Panja has started groping now. Disgusting.


hahaha... sub haat ka kamal hai. Congress ke haat ladies ke saath!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Sabir Ali joins BJP ... wtf is happening in Bihar ?

@jha sahab how do you see this development.


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> Sabir Ali joins BJP ... wtf is happening in Bihar ?




Bihar ki chhodo nitish ka kya honga p


----------



## Victory

That's some serious editing lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Bihar ki chhodo nitish ka kya honga p


Shyaani kutiya goo khati hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Sabir Ali joins BJP ... wtf is happening in Bihar ?
> 
> @jha sahab how do you see this development.


hahaha.. Nitish Kumar's secular mascot has shifted his allegiance to the communal untouchables! Warewah.. yeh secularism bhi badi ajeeb si cheez hai. Hur taraf se ruswa hi ruswa!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha.. Nitish Kumar's secular mascot has shifted his allegiance to the communal untouchables! Warewah.. yeh secularism badi ajeeb si cheez hai. Hur taraf se ruswa hi ruswa!



Ugte sooraj ko duniya salaam thokti hai bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha.. Nitish Kumar's secular mascot has shifted his allegiance to the communal untouchables! Warewah.. yeh secularism badi ajeeb si cheez hai. Hur taraf se ruswa hi ruswa!


Politics is such a bewitching mistress !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449494691776434176
Nitish Kumar must be kicking himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Ugte sooraj ko duniya salaam thokti hai bhai



Aisa lagta hai jaise... Ugte Modi ko Secularism salam tokhti hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Sabir Ali joins BJP ... wtf is happening in Bihar ?
> 
> @jha sahab how do you see this development.



Kuch nahi... Yeh banda sirf showoff ke liye hai.. Not gonna help much in votes.. 

But will make some people seriously butthurt.. Mulahija farmaiye...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449506498440220672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Did anyone watch Pranay Roy's show in NDTV yesterday? Whole one hour programme about 2014 elections, only based on Kerala... & it made Congress look way way better than anyone else! It was all about making Congress feel good!


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> Did anyone watch Pranay Roy's show in NDTV yesterday? Whole one hour programme about 2014 elections, only based on Kerala... & it made Congress look way way better than anyone else! It was all about making Congress feel good!



Yah ..... watched it ...... They are going to get just 10 seats according to the survey nd the rest 10 will go to communists .

Nothing much for the congress to be happy about when survey a month or so ago predicted them more seats .


----------



## jha

Lucknow: Congress office ransacked by Bundelkhand Vikas Sena workers

Now what is this..? Congiis are claiming that BJP did this...


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> Yah ..... watched it ...... They are going to get just 10 seats according to the survey nd the rest 10 will go to communists .
> 
> Nothing much for the congress to be happy about when survey a month or so ago predicted them more seats .


Wasn't there any attempt to make NDA look weak infront of Congress by comparing %ge of minority vote bank share, popular PM candidate.. & all that attempt. To be honest... everyone knows NDA stands no chance in Kerala.. & to make a whole one hour programme on that particular state & start comparing the parties just goes to show the purpose of whole programme. If any.. they should have compared Congress with Communists in Kerala... not with BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in Uttarakhand...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449498530311188480


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> Wasn't there any attempt to make NDA look weak infront of Congress by comparing %ge of minority vote bank share, popular PM candidate.. & all that attempt. To be honest... everyone knows NDA stands no chance in Kerala.. & to make a whole one hour programme on that particular state & start comparing the parties just goes to show the purpose of whole programme. If any.. they should have compared Congress with Communists in Kerala... not with BJP!



I don't watch NDTV much , so I thought they have dedicated one day for each state .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> I don't watch NDTV much , so I thought they have dedicated one day for each state .


They are blatantly biased towards Congress & were desperate to prove that the scuffle at Modi's rally was against Modi. They were repeatedly trying to say that the crowds were throwing things towards the stage rather than at the police. Their desperation & frustration was was quite hilarious..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449466801223516160


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> They are blatantly biased towards Congress & were desperate to prove that the scuffle at Modi's rally was against Modi. They were repeatedly trying to say that the crowds were throwing things towards the stage rather than at the police. Their desperation & frustration was was quite hilarious..



It's the same channel with Burkha right ??

Watched her interviewing students of BHU ...... looked like she was even afraid to stand there ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> It's the same channel with Burkha right ??
> 
> Watched her interviewing students of BHU ...... looked like she was even afraid to stand there ....


Their next target is Gujarat. Apparently they are going to come out with a full show on Gujarat development just before elections. I would be surprised if it is anything different to Kejriwal's Gujarat assessment!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

HariPrasad said:


> Is it tough for Mr. Jetaly on Amritsar Seat?




as far mood of locals in amritsar says....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

JanjaWeed said:


> Their next target is Gujarat. Apparently they are going to come out with a full show on Gujarat development just before elections. I would be surprised if it is anything different to Kejriwal's Gujarat assessment!



Let them try there best ...... Modi has been subjected to this media trial for more than a decade and this had only made him more strong .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Bhai Bihar me toh Nitish ney khud ki baja dali...............

Was watching Arnab's interview of Nitish, clearly nitish was very desperate & quite fearful of impending defeat.

JDU reduced to 5 seats............anyone?

25 to NDA rest to RJD/Cong


----------



## jbond197

HariPrasad said:


> Yes Najma is with BJP only. Is she the cousin of this retard?


Yupp both are from the family of Maulana Abul Kamal Azad.


----------



## jbond197

lightoftruth said:


> sandeep dixit has real chances of winning.Their is a traditional vote bank of congress which is coming back from AAP.ppl do vote differently in vidhan sabha n lok sabha.Ajay maken is gaining lost ground ,he has done some work their.Even after that i agree that he may lost but to AAP not lekhi .two factors in it-AK campaigning their will work , JNU working overtime .will be surprised if lekhi pull it off.
> 
> south delhi candidates by themselves have no charm to get vote they are just looking for party leadership.Agree edge is with BJP but it is adjacent to new delhi ,if BJP lost on aggressive campaigning their ,they might loose the seat.


 We must also take into consideration that it is Ashish Khetan who is fighting from New Delhi seat not Kejri himself. That makes a difference and I agree with you people vote differently in Vidhan Sabha and Lok Sabha and that's where comparison of leadership of each party comes into play. I believe on any given day, Modi wins hands down in that comparison .


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> as far mood of locals in amritsar says....


AAP Candidate's Media In-charge Booked for Selling Drugs -The New Indian Express

All and sundry are joining AAP I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

kurup said:


> It's the same channel with Burkha right ??
> 
> Watched her interviewing students of BHU ...... looked like she was even afraid to stand there ....



any link of the video bro ?? i cant find it in youtube...


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> AAP Candidate's Media In-charge Booked for Selling Drugs -The New Indian Express
> 
> All and sundry are joining AAP I guess.


and saint like sabir ali is joining BJP......

if u dont have something nice and constructive to talk...........plz dont quote me again

and get well soon


----------



## kurup




----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> and saint like sabir ali is joining BJP......
> 
> if u dont have something nice and constructive to talk...........plz dont quote me again
> 
> and get well soon


I have seen you expressing your deep concern about the drug culture in Punjab.. & how SAD is hand in glove with the drug peddlers. In that sense @ranjeet 's post is very much relevant & makes a pertinent point that there is no saints in politics.. & not even AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> Bhai Bihar me toh Nitish ney khud ki baja dali...............
> 
> Was watching Arnab's interview of Nitish, clearly nitish was very desperate & quite fearful of impending defeat.
> 
> JDU reduced to 5 seats............anyone?
> 
> 25 to NDA rest to RJD/Cong



Every Bihari I meet says Nitish has committed political suicide. The unfortunate side effect is that Lalu's party will gain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@Nair saab bhai Thanks nhi chahiye yaar................contribute karo thread pey kuch tum bhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Relief for BJP in Bihar, Lal Muni Chaubey pulls out of the race from Buxar

And BJP wins the seat...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> and saint like sabir ali is joining BJP......
> 
> if u dont have something nice and constructive to talk...........plz dont quote me again
> 
> and get well soon


He raised a valid issue. AAP leadership getting involved in drugs trade is indeed very shameful! Isnt it or all your anger is only directed towards Akalis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> Every Bihari I meet says Nitish has committed political suicide. The unfortunate side effect is that Lalu's party will gain



Yes, that may be the side effect, but i think people do need to teach these political opportunists some lesson even if that means lalu getting more seats.

Nitish was what he was all b'coz of the cadre of BJP/RSS & the NDA govt. for the first time were doing great development of Bihar.

Only b'coz he himself wanted to become PM & since he had the nos. in the assembly he broke of from BJP, even Sharad yadav was against it but he was adamant.

Did he forgot that the mandate was for NDA not just JDU?

He broke of b'coz of minority votes, now even minorities aren't voting for him. IDIOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Another Secular politician spotted 
Will kill Narendra Modi, Congress candidate Imran Masood said in hate speech | NDTV.com

Will kill Narendra Modi, Congress candidate Imran Masood said in hate speech

Edited by Deepshikha Ghosh | Updated: March 28, 2014 18:18 IST 






Imran Masood is contesting from Saharanpur in western Uttar Pradesh

*Saharanpur, UP: *The video of a Congress candidate in Uttar Pradesh threatening to "chop Narendra Modi to pieces" has ignited a new political controversy ahead of next month's national election. 

Imran Masood, 40, who is contesting from Saharanpur in western Uttar Pradesh, faces criminal charges for his hate speech against the BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate.

The police are investigating an audio CD that they recovered on Thursday, but it is not clear when the statement was made.

Mr Masood has reportedly claimed that he spoke those words eight months ago, when he was with the Samajwadi Party.

Speaking to NDTV today, he said someone had recorded his informal chat on the mobile phone, but admitted that "in politics, words used should be respectful."

The controversy has erupted ahead of Rahul Gandhi's rally in Saharanpur on Saturday. The Congress disapproved of its candidate's remarks but said the rally would not be cancelled.

In the CD, Mr Masood was heard saying, "I am a man of the street, ready to give my life for my people. I am neither afraid of death or of killing. He thinks this is Gujarat. There are only 4% Muslims in Gujarat. There are 42% Muslims here."

Senior BJP leader Arun Jaitley said the comments reflect a mindset that believes "abusing Modi is an expression of aggressive secularism."

Referring to Sonia Gandhi's "Maut Ka Saudagar (merchant of death)" barb in 2007 against Mr Modi, the BJP leader said Mr Masood's remarks followed a pattern of unacceptable attacks the Gujarat Chief Minister. 


Mr Modi, 64, is contesting his first parliamentary election from Varanasi, 800 km away in India's largest and most politically vital state. In his speech, Mr Masood warns the BJP leader against "turning Uttar Pradesh into Gujarat." 

Mr Modi's critics accuse him of not doing enough to stop the 2002 riots that tore through his Gujarat, leaving hundreds of Muslims dead. A Supreme Court inquiry has said there is no evidence of Mr Modi's alleged collusion in the violence; a local court upheld that report recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

itachiii said:


> any link of the video bro ?? i cant find it in youtube...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@ExtraOdinary I get the feeling that there will be vertical split in JDU post elections (may be it will BJP which will ignite the differences ) where Sharad Yadav will align with NDA.

This will mean end of Nitish era.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Embarrassment for Congress as Bengal candidate denies to contest polls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

Nagma slaps youth after he gets 'too' close : Highlights, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dem!god said:


> Nagma slaps youth after he gets 'too' close : Highlights, News - India Today


different avatar's of Congress's hand... while one uses it to grope, other one uses it to slap! sub haath ka kamal hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Modi knows pangs of poverty, Rahul doesn't: Congress leader Meena
*Senior Congress leader Ramnarayan Meena on Friday praised Opposition BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, saying the Gujarat chief minister has risen to great heights on his abilities and he knows pangs of poverty. 
"Modi has risen to such great heights from ground on the basis of his abilities and knows about the pangs of poverty," Meena said. 

He said that on other hand, Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi has "not witnessed such hardships and is not aware about destitution. He needs a better team to know the same".*

Another one about to exit Cong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

JanjaWeed said:


> different avatar's of Congress's hand... while one uses it to grope, other one uses it to slap! sub haath ka kamal hai!


hehehe....
har haath shaki...har haath taraaki......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

jbond197 said:


> We must also take into consideration that it is Ashish Khetan who is fighting from New Delhi seat not Kejri himself. That makes a difference and I agree with you people vote differently in Vidhan Sabha and Lok Sabha and that's where comparison of leadership of each party comes into play. I believe on any given day, Modi wins hands down in that comparison .


ashish khetan is just a name it's kejriwal who will be doing 10 days regular home to home rally's .large no of the AAPTARDS i have met are from that area .the support of JNU jhollachaps goes till midnights .His support has reduced definitely but not that much in new delhi constituency.lekhi has too do lots of hard work their.


----------



## onu1886

Dem!god said:


> Nagma slaps youth after he gets 'too' close : Highlights, News - India Today


 

Congress legislator manhandles Nagma, no action despite visual evidence | NDTV.com


Seems like selective outrage.Its funny how she does'nt even protest verbally when a Cong leader does this and worse to her .
She gets offended only when its a common youth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Aamir writes to EC, clarifies he is not supporting AAP

Aamir writes to EC, clarifies he is not supporting AAP : Highlights, News - India Today


----------



## Roybot

Dem!god said:


> Nagma slaps youth after he gets 'too' close : Highlights, News - India Today



It was an all secular crowd, secularly groping secular party leader's secular ***.

@ranjeet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god

Roybot said:


> It was an all secular crowd, secularly groping secular party leader's secular ***.
> 
> @ranjeet.


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> and saint like sabir ali is joining BJP......
> 
> if u dont have something nice and constructive to talk...........plz dont quote me again
> 
> and get well soon


This news was related to Drugs in Punjab I guess it wasn't constructive enough anyway I am well and thanks for your concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

"Someone hit me hard on my neck just now. This kind of violent reaction is expected of them," Kejriwal tweets after Haryana rally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

At Gadchiroli rally, RaGa pleads with crowd leaving in middle of speech At Gadchiroli rally, Rahul Gandhi pleads with crowd leaving in middle of speech | The Indian Express

Lol lol lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> It was an all secular crowd, secularly groping secular party leader's secular ***.


Some one slapped Kejriwal in Haryana 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449540756126982144
Secular and Honest hands finding their ways to uncomfortable places

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

*AAP candidate's media in-charge booked for selling drugs*
By PTI | 28 Mar, 2014, 04.54PM IST
1 comments |Post a Comment

GURDASPUR: Police have booked the media in-charge of the AAP candidate from Gurdaspur Lok Sabha seat in Punjab on charges of storing and selling banned narcotics. 

A police team raided the house of Balwinder Singh alias Mintu Bajwa, media in-charge of AAP candidate Sucha Singh Chhotepur, last night and seized 800 capsules of banned narcotics from there. 

The AAP candidate said the action was a "ploy to demoralise party cadres", a charge denied by police. 

Police said they had received a tip-off that Singh, along with Ashok Kumar alias Dimple, was selling banned narcotics from his house. Both the accused, however, managed to flee before the raid, police added. 

A case has been registered against the duo under various sections of the Narcotic Drugs and Psychotropic Substances (NDPS) Act, police said. 

Singh, who was earlier associated with the Congress, recently joined the Aam Aadmi Party and was made the media in-charge of the outfit's Gurdaspur unit.

AAP candidate's media in-charge booked for selling drugs - The Economic Times

@Prometheus bhai ye ke ho ria he ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> At Gadchiroli rally, RaGa pleads with crowd leaving in middle of speech At Gadchiroli rally, Rahul Gandhi pleads with crowd leaving in middle of speech | The Indian Express
> 
> Lol lol lol



Where is this Gadchirolli?


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Some one slapped Kejriwal in Haryana
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449540756126982144
> Secular and Honest hands finding their ways to uncomfortable places



Nah but the gropers were a particular kind of skull cap wearing "Secular" people.


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> It was an all secular crowd, secularly groping secular party leader's secular ***.
> 
> @ranjeet.



Hope they were using SECULAR PRECAUTIONS or HIV doesn't differentiate b/w a secular or a communal 

@Nair saab band karo thanks dena.................... 

tumharey thanks mey sampradayikta ki boo ati hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> Nah but the gropers were a particular kind of skull cap wearing "Secular" people.


They just wanted to caressingly feel the communal crack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AAP ex members are ripping apart AAP on India News.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449555898688876544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449547845734252544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449540868697907200


----------



## onu1886

Watch timesnow right now....naqvi revolting against sabir Ali induction


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449542015630315520

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

If Naqvi is saying this there must be some truth in it. He is one of the most disciplined member of the party. What is happening in the BJP ? Free for all. Every tom , dick and Harry is being inducted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

onu1886 said:


> If Naqvi is saying this there must be some truth in it. He is one of the most disciplined member of the party. What is happening in the BJP ? Free for all. Every tom , dick and Harry is being inducted


Yes it's free for all, Sabir Ali must be shunted out ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Arnab Goswami Tearing APART Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> Arnab Goswami Tearing APART Congress



SC must take Suo Moto on Arnab Goswami .... he's a serial offender.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Shabir Ali comes across as total scum. BJP needs to set up a separate team to do due diligence before accepting members. He need to be removed ASAP.

He was first in LJP and then jumped to JD(U) and now has jumped to BJP. He has no mass support, is on record supporting terrorists and has confimed links with Dawood Ibrahim. !!!!

LJPs RS choice was accused in Gulshan Kumar murder case - Indian Express

"........When Ram Vilas Paswan's Lok Janshakti Party (LJP) nominated Shabir Ali as its Rajya Sabha candidate in Bihar, many in the party were upset that the ticket had gone to a Mumbai man who not only had a poor political record but was also an accused in the *Gulshan Kumar murder case*.

The LJP apparently chose Ali over Ranjan Yadav at the behest of RJD chief Lalu Prasad Yadav. Ranjan was with the RJD earlier and was considered a party ideologue but fell out with Lalu. Ali, who is known to play host to Bihar politicians visiting Mumbai, has a chequered history. He left for Mumbai from his native Dumaria village, near Raxaul, when he was 15.

After working as a tailoring assistant in Bandra, he is said to have developed contacts in the Mumbai underworld. He married the daughter of the owner of a huge property in Bandra, started a travel agency and construction and import-export businesses running into crores of rupees.

*Police said Ali was named as one of the 19 accused in the 1998 Gulshan Kumar murder case after an approver said that Ali's travel agency had arranged for his travel to Dubai. Said Rakesh Maria, Joint Commissioner (Crime), Mumbai, "Mohammed Ali Sheikh, an accused in the case who turned approver, said that Ali's Panama Tours & Travels had arranged his ticket to go to Dubai, where the conspiracy to kill Gulshan Kumar was hatched at the residence of Dawood Ibrahim's brother Anees Kaskar."

Maria said Ali was accused of spending Rs 20,000 for the same, and arrested for criminal conspiracy and aiding and abetting the murder.* But he was acquitted in April 2002 for lack of evidence. There's no case pending against him now.

.............."

Even Muthalik has far less charges against him and BJP kicked him out. Why special treatment for "secular" Shabir Ali ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

I start hating BJP now. They are hell bent on screwing up the good work done by all till now. I think @jha was right when he said BJP knows best how to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory at the very last minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Watch timesnow right now....naqvi revolting against sabir Ali induction
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449542015630315520



This is what I was afraid of. This fellow does not bring anything to party and will cause serious friction among leaders. He was one of most vocal opponent of Modi and now he has been inducted. I feel something sinister is going on and Modi has no control whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> This is what I was afraid of. This fellow does not bring anything to party and will cause serious friction among leaders. He was one of most vocal opponent of Modi and now he has been inducted. I feel something sinister is going on and Modi has no control whatsoever.


Could be a deed of opposite camp. But then if they can not be neutralized then whats the point of campaigning hard when you are letting ground to be lost at the end of the day.

All such frictions are taking steam out of BJP's campaign and destroying their credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> Could be a deed of opposite camp? But then if they can not be neutralized then whats the point of campaigning hard when you are letting ground to be lost at the end of the day.
> 
> All such frictions are taking steam out of BJP's campaign and destroying their credibility.



This is what I have always talked about.. BJP has a sizable number of leaders who dont want it to become No. 1 party.. They will always create one controversy after another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

jbond197 said:


> People need to protest and let this loser out. This is not a circus that any joker can jump in. Protest @narendramodi narendramodi.in..


He will be out by tommorrow Rss ruled him out so he is a gone case now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

NKVD said:


> He will be out by tommorrow Rss ruled him out so he is a gone case now


Also the person who decided to induct him should be kicked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

I'm proud of us Modi/BJP bhakts. We expect absolute perfection from Modi and his team. Unlike the AAPies and Congs .

This spells well for the future of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Guys can we just CHILL???

The problem is that every eye is on BJP currently, so even minor things are blown out of proportion.

Yes, he may be a criminal but it's just hypocrisy if only BJP is being singled out.


----------



## jbond197

Sabir Ali is Dawood Ibrahim's sisters son in law. Good catch by BJP i must say!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

jbond197 said:


> Also the person who decided to induct him should be kicked out.


But Sometime i think we are too much hypocritical on some thing sabir ali was oppprtunist but bjp might use him for attract muslims in bihar after all politics is a math of getting votes because were i feel there will be great muslim polarization against modi bjp might use him for dent muslim polarization atleast in bihar


----------



## Android

BJP going secular


----------



## NKVD

Android said:


> BJP going secular


They have two mate hindus are divided buy these reasonal parties


----------



## walwal

arp2041 said:


> Guys can we just CHILL???
> 
> The problem is that every eye is on BJP currently, so even minor things are blown out of proportion.
> 
> Yes, he may be a criminal but it's just hypocrisy if only BJP is being singled out.



But that precisely are the expectations of serious minded people. We like you and me seriously would like that BJP dont commit blunders the other sickular and power hungry are doing. So they need to tread safe and cautious.



JanjaWeed said:


> Where is this Gadchirolli?



Vidarbha. Naxalite affected

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

Nair saab even being a part of sangha i dont know this has really happened in past

RSS to sack vice-chief Mohan Bhagwat for ISI involvement - News Oneindia


----------



## NKVD

Areesh said:


> Tu mujhai lag raha hai cross hai kuttai aur suwar ka. Aisi baigharti to un main hi ho sakti hai.


 its a planted news to defame Rss lile ajmer blast


----------



## AugenBlick

@arp2041 
Congis.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441063088117125122

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448449541465858049

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

*False secularism: Slay the myth*

As the communally-charged 2014 Lok Sabha election campaign enters its final stretch, it’s time to re-examine one of India’s most misunderstood concepts: secularism. The word has been subverted by political parties to create in Muslims a sense of permanent fear of “communal forces”. 

The objective is not to empower Muslims, educate Muslims or modernize Muslims. The objective is to keep them in segregated silos: poor, under-educated and at the mercy of medieval mullahs. Their vote though is thereby guaranteed. 

In Varanasi, AAP’s "secular" Arvind Kejriwal tells Muslims not to vote for "communal" Narendra Modi because they will not be safe under him. He does not tell Varanasi’s Muslims how they can better their lives through education, vocational training and social reform. 

Like the Congress, SP, NCP, NC and the Congress' rabidly communal allies AIMIM and IUML, Kejriwal does not address Muslim welfare. He addresses Muslim votes. Meanwhile, emboldened by a fraudulent secular discourse, Congress candidate Imran Masood, handpicked by Rahul Gandhi, threatens to cut Narendra Modi into pieces.

Parties that call themselves “secular” – but in the classical sense of the word are not – such as the Congress, SP, NCP, NC, JD(U), AAP and others, end up dividing communities. They accuse "communal forces" of hate-mongering and divisiveness but are guilty of both to a far greater degree. They hide them under a fabricated veil of secularism. 

Muslims must now rise above this perfidy and reject parties which regard them as Muslims first, Indians second. Both are parallel identities. One is not subservient to the other. By falling prey to the fear psychosis "secular" parties create in them, Muslims barter away their real freedom: the right to inclusive growth. 

There is, however, as I have written before, a history to communalism in the subcontinent. Rahul Gandhi, Nitish Kumar, Sharad Pawar, Omar Abdullah, Arvind Kejriwal and Mulayam Singh Yadav should understand this history before they damage any further the secular Muslim cause they cynically profess to advance. 

* * * 

The advent of British rule in the 1750s gave rise to modern communalism. After a century of military warfare, the British had conquered various bits of India: from Bengal, Madras and Bombay to Sind, Punjab and the Northeast. Following the First War of Independence in 1857 (wrongly termed by British historians as the Sepoy Mutiny), Indian sovereignty passed from the East India Company to the British Crown. 

One of the first things the British government did as sovereign ruler of India was to plant the poisonous seed of communalism. That seed has germinated over the last 157 years and grown into a panoply of hatred and mistrust, leading to partition, rioting and suffering on a scale matched only by the Jewish holocaust in World War II. 

How did the British set about this task? The army was the first target. Indians were strictly divided into regiments of Sikhs, Gurkhas, Pathans, Rajputs and Marathas. Meanwhile, the British ‘government’ in India removed all import duties on British-made cotton, destroying the infant industry in the subcontinent at a time of famine and widespread starvation-induced deaths in Maharashtra.

Thus while Britain was systematically eroding India’s future industrial and agricultural competitiveness, it was simultaneously injecting calculated doses of communal poison into India’s secular bloodstream.

* * *

The Congress, like the British, has played a double game. It has appeased Muslims (with promises of job and educational quotas) and at the same time kept them economically and socially backward. 

Predominantly-Muslim Turkey and Indonesia have shown how progressively Islam can be interpreted. Iraq, despite its serious ethnic faultlines, has many reformist social laws as do Malaysia and Egypt. Only in India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and West Asian Arab monarchies do Muslims remain prisoners of the past. 

Double-speaking, double-dealing politicians are largely to blame for this problem. Few Muslims can forget that some of the worst Hindu-Muslim killings took place in cosmopolitan Mumbai (then Bombay) in 1992-93 because of an internal Congress power struggle between Sudhakar Naik, then Maharashtra chief minister, and Sharad Pawar, then union defence minister. 

For four days, from 8 to 11 January 1993, as hundreds of Muslims were butchered by Hindu mobs, the Mumbai police stood by watching and (in some documented cases) even encouraging the rioters. The Congress government's commitment to real secularism was exposed: it did not punish the guilty in a riot which systematically targeted Muslims in India's financial capital. 

And so the teeming cauldron of Indian Muslims, caught in a tight secular embrace, continue to live in abject poverty. They are under-represented in the IAS, in business and in the professions: law, medicine, accountancy, management, engineering. Politicians give them sermons on secularism, not jobs.

To bring themselves into the mainstream, Muslims must see themselves as Indians first. American Jews are an example. They are fiercely proud of their religion but they do not let their Jewishness supersede their Americanism. 

Muslims cannot continue allow politicians to set a communal agenda, however secular its grammar. 

As we ready ourselves to elect a new government, the message that should go out is this: the time for communal politics and appeasement of minorities is over. Give your vote to the party that will deliver on its promise to embrace the religion-neutral tradition of real, not fraudulent, secularism.

Follow @minhazmerchant on twitter 

False secularism: Slay the myth by Head On : Minhaz Merchant's blog-The Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

With RSS joining opposition ranks, BJP set to de-induct Sabir Ali

If this advise is not taken seriously then BJP will lose many supporters.


----------



## Roybot

Congress candidate Imran Masood who threatened to kill Narendra Modi arrested | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

Roybot said:


> Congress candidate Imran Masood who threatened to kill Narendra Modi arrested | NDTV.com



He wanted to get famous, and he IS now famous. Job well done, I'd say.


----------



## Jason bourne

jbond197 said:


> With RSS joining opposition ranks, BJP set to de-induct Sabir Ali
> 
> If this advise is not taken seriously then BJP will lose many supporters.




Nikal rahe he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

watch this......
Uncut video of Congress leader Imran Rasheed threatening to cut Narendra Modi into small pieces!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=837988909549957





and this....
Kejriwal runs away from the studio for Muslim vote bank when questioned on terrorism !





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152006716478531

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

_Successfully perpetrated an attack to divert attention from Congress candidate hate speech on MODI!






_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

गोल्डमैन सैश को जंचा गुजरात विकास मॉडल...reforms to give 110 million job boost to economy in 10 years goldman sachs : ख़बरें: आज तक"


----------



## BDforever

Guys, when does the election take place ?


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> Guys, when does the election take place ?


The *Indian general election of 2014* will be held in nine phases, the longest election in the country's history, from 7 April to 12 May 2014 to constitute the 16th Lok Sabha in India. Voting will take place in all 543 parliamentary constituencies of India to elect Members of Parliament in the Lok Sabha.[1] The result of this election will be declared on 16 May, before the 15th Lok Sabha completes its constitutional mandate on 31 May 2014.[2]

Indian general election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Meenakshi Lekhi is in my Locality, doing door to door campaigning!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Parul said:


> @arp2041 Meenakshi Lekhi is in my Locality, doing door to door campaigning!


Hamre yahan toh aayi nahi abhi takbahut slow campaining hai abhi tak


----------



## Parul

NKVD said:


> Hamre yahan toh aayi nahi abhi takbahut slow campaining hai abhi tak



You reside in which area? Her's today's campaigning schdeule! 

_4pm-6pm - Road Show at Inderpuri

6pm-7pm - Pusa Mandal

7:30pm - Corner Meeting at Karol Bagh 

8pm - Corner Meeting at Patel Nagar_


----------



## walwal

Dem!god said:


> watch this......
> Uncut video of Congress leader Imran Rasheed threatening to cut Narendra Modi into small pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=837988909549957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this....
> Kejriwal runs away from the studio for Muslim vote bank when questioned on terrorism !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152006716478531



Speechless ! 

Now having all conditions in favour what it looks like that BJP - with its some mindless actions want to turn the last over equation - 6 balls 1 run to win Vs 1 ball 6 runs to win. 

Recent induction drama of Muthalik, Sabir Ali are no different. They also committed another hit wicket in Maharashtra where this venomous NCP leader is inducted. NCP leader Vinayak Mete joins opposition alliance in Maha | Business Standard


----------



## Parul

_The Drama Unlimited.._
_






Bahut krantikaari....bahut he karantikaari!_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi doing 185 rallies . Minimum 50k people average in every rally that means modi will connect with almost 1 crore people . Before election


----------



## onu1886

Jason bourne said:


> Modi doing 185 rallies . Minimum 50k people average in every rally that means modi will connect with almost 1 crore people . Before election


What about the other big leaders ? Are they at all campaigning outside their constituencies? There is a limit to what Modi can do alone. Others ,instead of riding on his wave and whining ,have got to start contributing..


----------



## Jason bourne

onu1886 said:


> What about the other big leaders ? Are they at all campaigning outside their constituencies? There is a limit to what Modi can do alone. Others ,instead of riding on his wave and whining ,have got to start contributing..




Rajnath singh also doing rallies .. no idea about sushma and arun jetli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

What pisses me off is that Modi campaigns for so many candidates while when it comes to his constituencies he and the party workers are left to fend for themselves. BJP has a number of big leaders in UP right now like Rajnath , Kalraj Mishra, Vinay Katiyar and so many others. Why can't they at least campaign in Varanasi for one day? At least this won't provide Saint Kejri the much needed leg space in Varanasi.


----------



## NKVD

Parul said:


> You reside in which area? Her's today's campaigning schdeule!
> 
> _4pm-6pm - Road Show at Inderpuri
> 
> 6pm-7pm - Pusa Mandal
> 
> 7:30pm - Corner Meeting at Karol Bagh
> 
> 8pm - Corner Meeting at Patel Nagar_


 My residence Vasant vihar she have not visited in here in some of local areas these are motibagh,r.k puram anand niketan


----------



## Parul

NKVD said:


> My residence_ Vasant vihar_ she have not visited in here in some of local areas these are _motibagh,r.k puram anand niketan_



Apparently, she has not been to any of the areas you've mentioned, as i'm attending all her rallies or meetings. 

PS: Last week, I wasn't in Delhi for 3 days. Don't know, if she visited these areas than or not!


----------



## arp2041

NKVD said:


> Hamre yahan toh aayi nahi abhi takbahut slow campaining hai abhi tak



Tumsey kya Russia me milney ayegi???



Parul said:


> She has not been to any of the areas you've mentioned. I'm aware as i'm attending all rallies or meetings of her.



Matlab tum manogi nahi aur Meenakshi Lekhi ko jeeta key hi rahogi


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Tumsey kya Russia me milney ayegi???
> 
> 
> 
> Matlab tum manogi nahi aur Meenakshi Lekhi ko jeeta key hi rahogi



_Koshish to yehi hai,_ par woh kafi dheeli hai , we were doing door to door champaigning and she got tired too early; then finally decided to !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> _Koshish to yehi hai,_ par woh kafi dheeli hai , we were doing door to door champaigning and she got tired too early; then finally decided to !



It's Lekhi vs Ajay Makhan.. right? Who is contesting from AAP? Will AAP factor help Meenakshi Lekhi?


----------



## Chronos

Parul said:


> _Koshish to yehi hai,_ par woh kafi dheeli hai , we were doing door to door champaigning and she got tired too early; then finally decided to !



Haven't seen you for a long time

Kya Haal Hai


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> It's Lekhi vs Ajay Makhan.. right? Who is contesting from AAP? Will AAP factor help Meenakshi Lekhi?



Ashish Khetan is AAP's Candidate and AAP factor won't help her. The point is Ajay Makan used to be MLA from my place. He did lot of work for people and has clean image among them. That is why Meenakshi Lekhi or Khetan don't stand any chance from New Delhi Constituency!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Any link of the interview Modi gave to etv??


----------



## Parul

Ravi Nair said:


> Haven't seen you for a long time
> 
> Kya Haal Hai



I come online everyday. I even mentioned you in couple of posts, but you ain't reply to any of them. I'm doing well in life, you tell me what are you upto these days?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Ashish Khetan is AAP's Candidate and AAP factor won't help her. The point is Ajay Makan used to be MLA from my place. He did lot of work for people and has *clean image* among them. That is why Meenakshi Lekhi or Khetan don't stand any chance from New Delhi Constituency!



Lekhi ji ko bolna ki woh apney kapdey sirf Surf Excel sey dhoya kare, unki bhi CLEAN IMAGE ban jayegi


----------



## Chronos

Parul said:


> I come online everyday. I even mentioned you in couple of posts, but you ain't reply to any of them. I'm doing well in life, you tell me what are you upto these days?



I never got a mention  Sorry about that 

I am doing fine. Going to get hammered with assignments soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

@levina @chak de INDIA @Parul What is happening in bjp guys, why they've given membership to sabir ali, are you guys still supporting modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Reviewer21 said:


> @levina @chak de INDIA @Parul What is happening in bjp guys, why they've given ticket to sabir ali, are you guys still supporting modi?



Ticket was given ?

i thought it was just membership that too reverted later ??

and BTW its in the hands of Party president Rajnath singh not Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Reviewer21 said:


> @levina @chak de INDIA @Parul What is happening in bjp guys, why they've given ticket to sabir ali, are you guys still supporting modi?



No tickit given and will be removed from bjp .....

Mean while 

Rahul Gandhi's rallies sound pretty disastrous. Reports from Mandla Women protest denial of access to Rahul meet - The Hindu and Wardha Rahul pleads with crowd leaving in middle of speech | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Jason bourne said:


> No tickit given and will be removed from bjp .....
> 
> Mean while
> 
> Rahul Gandhi's rallies sound pretty disastrous. Reports from Mandla Women protest denial of access to Rahul meet - The Hindu and Wardha Rahul pleads with crowd leaving in middle of speech | The Indian Express


Bro even i support Bjp and btw he haven't removed yet.


----------



## Parul

Ravi Nair said:


> I never got a mention  Sorry about that
> 
> _I am doing fine_. Going to get hammered with assignments soon



No issues!

I'm happy to hear that! Even I have exams in May and i'm devoting ample time to studies, so that I don't get hammered. I had decided to take break from PDF and concentrate on Exams. However, i'm too much involved in General Elections. Therefore, couldn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Today in baghpat ..

A physically challenged person wanted to meet Modi in Baghpat, but was unable to go up to stage due to security.
When Modi noticed this physically challenged person, he actually climbed down from stage and met him.
After hugging Modi, this young man was literally moved to tears and started crying inconsolably... a moving story from Baghpat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> No tickit given and will be removed from bjp .....
> 
> Mean while
> 
> Rahul Gandhi's rallies sound pretty disastrous. Reports from Mandla Women protest denial of access to Rahul meet - The Hindu and Wardha Rahul pleads with crowd leaving in middle of speech | The Indian Express



I think Rahul Gandhi has played a masterstroke which many of us ignored.....

He clearly knows that he can't bring in the same crowd like Modi, so what he does is organize small sabhas where people are sitting in circles & telling there problems to him. This way Congress is trying to project him as a leader of the common man who directly intracts with the people.

Mr. Modi did you notice it?


----------



## Reviewer21

chak de INDIA said:


> Ticket was given ?
> 
> i thought it was just membership that too reverted later ??
> 
> and BTW its in the hands of Party president Rajnath singh not Modi


Sorry bro, lol interpreted wrong of membership as ticket..correcting now.


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> I think Rahul Gandhi has played a masterstroke which many of us ignored.....
> 
> He clearly knows that he can't bring in the same crowd like Modi, so what he does is organize small sabhas where people are sitting in circles & telling there problems to him. This way Congress is trying to project him as a leader of the common man who directly intracts with the people.




This stretegy wont work in LS election may work in assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

chak de INDIA said:


> i thought it was just membership that too reverted later ??
> 
> and BTW its in the hands of Party president Rajnath singh not Modi


Reverted? Are you sure?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> I think Rahul Gandhi has played a masterstroke which many of us ignored.....
> 
> He clearly knows that he can't bring in the same crowd like Modi, so what he does is organize small sabhas where people are sitting in circles & telling there problems to him. This way Congress is trying to project him as a leader of the common man who directly intracts with the people.
> 
> Mr. Modi did you notice it?



That was for the manifesto only. . . now no circular sabha drama i guess


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> That was for the manifesto only. . . now no circular sabha drama i guess



bhai jst saw it on tv live, he is doing this nautanki in moradabad..............

Also, yes the Manifesto Drama was rocking..................

How was Manifesto Made......the story of manifesto........wtf??? 

BTW, Pappu said in one of his speeches - "we have to bring women ahead, in my rallies women should sit in front" 

abey Pappu, sirf agey bhetney sey kya WOMEN EMPOWERMENT ho jayega

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Reviewer21 said:


> Reverted? Are you sure?



Yesterday someone was saying this . .i'm not sure who


----------



## Reviewer21

chak de INDIA said:


> Yesterday someone was saying this . .i'm not sure who


No man, nothing yet. Hope that taklu does it asap..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

WTF is going on ? The entire Sabir Ali fiasco is being blamed squarely on Modi 

Many BJP leaders were not informed about Modi-Sabir Ali meet: sources


----------



## JanjaWeed

onu1886 said:


> WTF is going on ? The entire Sabir Ali fiasco is being blamed squarely on Modi
> 
> Many BJP leaders were not informed about Modi-Sabir Ali meet: sources



Last week it was Pramod Mutalik episode hogged media limelight... & this week it is Sabir Ali fiasco. C'mon BJP.. you are cutting off AAP's oxygen supply! btw... good tactic to keep media busy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

Parul said:


> No issues!
> 
> I'm happy to hear that! Even I have exams in May and i'm devoting ample time to studies, so that I don't get hammered. I had decided to take break from PDF and concentrate on Exams. However, i'm too much involved in General Elections. Therefore, couldn't.



Well, I am the sort of person who gets handed 10 days to do a 2000 word essay. Dilli Dallies for about 8 and then rushes to do it in two days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

arp2041 said:


> bhai jst saw it on tv live, he is doing this nautanki in moradabad..............
> 
> Also, yes the Manifesto Drama was rocking..................
> 
> How was Manifesto Made......the story of manifesto........wtf???
> 
> BTW, Pappu said in one of his speeches - "we have to bring women ahead, in my rallies women should sit in front"
> 
> abey Pappu, sirf agey bhetney sey kya WOMEN EMPOWERMENT ho jayega



Maybe he has ulterior motives for seating women in the front


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Last week it was Pramod Mutalik episode hogged media limelight... & this week it is Sabir Ali fiasco. C'mon BJP.. you are blocking AAP's oxygen supply! btw... good tactic to keep media busy



Oh man, i din't thought of this angle.............

You & I can become the best SPIN DOCTORS of BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Oh man, i din't thought of this angle.............
> 
> You & I can become the best SPIN DOCTORS of BJP


yaar itna time tum logon ka sath spend kiya.. toda bahut political paintra humne bhi jaan liya!


----------



## Parul

Lok Sabha polls: Imran Masood’s bail plea rejected, sent to judicial custody for 14 days - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> Oh man, i din't thought of this angle.............
> 
> You & I can become the best SPIN DOCTORS of BJP



Another spin is that Modi is destroying the credibility of his haters. Shabir Ali was very vocal in his criticism of Modi ever sine Jd(U) left NDA. Ab kis muh se bolega Shabi Ali, ye bhi gali ka kutta ban gaya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Television entertainer Rakhi Sawant on Friday bid farewell to the industry and launched her political career by establishing a new party _called Rashtriya Aam Party (RAAP)_. She will file her nomination for the Lok Sabha election from Mumbai Northwest on Saturday, hoping to receive the green chilli symbol that "resembles her persona".

Rakhi Sawant launches party, wants 'green chilli' - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Imran Masood just won the elections................

On way to court, he said "will go jail a 100 times for voicing against Modi"

INDIA IS REALLY REALLY GREAT!!!



Parul said:


> Television entertainer Rakhi Sawant on Friday bid farewell to the industry and launched her political career by establishing a new party _called Rashtriya Aam Party (RAAP)_. She will file her nomination for the Lok Sabha election from Mumbai Northwest on Saturday, hoping to receive the green chilli symbol that "resembles her persona".
> 
> Rakhi Sawant launches party, wants 'green chilli' - The Times of India



I thought she joined BJP???

btw, @JanjaWeed @Roybot we are constantly ignoring the FACT that Modi is a MASTER POLITICIAN/STRATEGIST who knew from the very start of 2002 that his target is PM's chair.

He is holding rallies with big crowd on ground & is ensuring that his party get maximum air time on TV............even if that means negative publicity...........as they say, any publicity is GOOD PUBLICITY


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> Imran Masood just won the elections................


No he's Not he just Polarized Muslims But that will Be hit him Back Now bjp will polarize all Hindus on his Statement First Mujjafar Nagar Now this, he"s gone for sure


----------



## arp2041

Sabir Ali thrown out of BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Jason bourne said:


> No tickit given and will be removed from bjp .....
> 
> Mean while
> 
> Rahul Gandhi's rallies sound pretty disastrous. Reports from Mandla Women protest denial of access to Rahul meet - The Hindu and Wardha Rahul pleads with crowd leaving in middle of speech | The Indian Express





arp2041 said:


> I think Rahul Gandhi has played a masterstroke which many of us ignored.....
> 
> He clearly knows that he can't bring in the same crowd like Modi, so what he does is organize small sabhas where people are sitting in circles & telling there problems to him. This way Congress is trying to project him as a leader of the common man who directly intracts with the people.
> 
> Mr. Modi did you notice it?




अगर राहुल के नाम के आगे गाँधी नहीं लगा होते तो उसे कॉंग्रेस ने कब का लात मार के बाहर निकल दिया होता l


----------



## NKVD

Parul said:


> Ashish Khetan is AAP's Candidate and AAP factor won't help her. The point is Ajay Makan used to be MLA from my place. He did lot of work for people and has clean image among them. That is why Meenakshi Lekhi or Khetan don't stand any chance from New Delhi Constituency!


Thats Not All true You Are forgetting the Modi factor Here. Look Its Not about Clean record or Good Work Its All About Perception And perception About congress is very bad Now About the history this New Delhi seat always seen a tough fight since first Independent election. Bjp won 10 times and cong won 7 times (short-term Also) Seen Many Candidate Like Atal ji ,Lk Advani,Rajesh Khanna.this seat always seen a tough battle btw Cong vs Bjp You Cannot Simply predict It


----------



## anonymus

NKVD said:


> No he's Not he just Polarized Muslims But that will Be hit him Back Now bjp will polarize all Hindus on his Statement First Mujjafar Nagar Now this, he"s gone for sure




Dude,

His brother was also in Race which meant that Muslim vote would have been divided. Now they would vote him en block.

Hindu'd have very less chance of getting polarized.


----------



## NKVD

anonymus said:


> Dude,
> 
> His brother was also in Race which meant that Muslim vote would have been divided. Now they would vote him en block.
> 
> Hindu'd have very less chance of getting polarized.


This time it Will Great hindu polarization Because of the Mujjafar Nagar Factor Who is the Candidate of Bsp their

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

*Lok Sabha polls: Is the AAP bubble bursting in Delhi?*
*New Delhi:* Rafeeq, who drives an autorickshaw in East Delhi for livelihood is not sure if he is going to vote for the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) this time. He claims that in Delhi Assembly polls, he actively campaigned for the AAP and got more than 500 votes for the party candidate in Patparganj assembly seat. He is also a small time auto union leader.

Rafeeq feels that Arvind Kejriwal has betrayed them in his eagerness to enter the national politics. He said, "We voted for him to take revenge on Sheila Dikshit, who made life miserable for auto drivers in Delhi. He had promised us the Moon. But he resigned in less than two months. What is the use of voting for his party again? They are not interested in governance. It is a dharna party. This time, either I will vote for the Congress or just stay away from voting."

Rafeeq echoes the sentiments of many other auto drivers like him who vociferously supported the AAP in the Delhi Assembly elections. It does not mean that all of them have changed their mind in the past two months.
One comes across mixed opinion on the AAP in all seven Lok Sabha seats in the national capital.

Sudheer, a security guard disagrees. He says that the AAP is still the best political party and it will do well if voted to power with a clear majority. Speaking to IBNLive, he said, "Both the Congress and the BJP have joined hands to defame and defeat Kejriwal. He is an honest man. He wants to help poor people and end corruption. We can't get disillusioned with him overnight. Let's give him more time."

One comes across mixed opinion on the AAP in all seven Lok Sabha seats in the national capital. Some are totally disillusioned with the AAP and planning to back the BJP or the Congress. Some are confused. They want to wait for some more time to decide. Others are still hopeful about the AAP.

It is a well known fact that the 15-year-long Sheila Dikshit rule in Delhi had become arrogant and complacent in its last term. The lower sections of the society which formed its core vote bank dumped the Congress in anger and embraced the AAP, which offered them some hope. Its promises of free water, subsidised power etc also attracted a large number of middle class voters largely BJP supporters in the Assembly elections.

But the situation has now changed. Some of its one-time hardcore fans are questioning the way the AAP is moving. They feel that the AAP won't be able to make much of a difference at the national level and they will have to choose their candidates and the party carefully in the Lok Sabha elections.

Even though the AAP won 28 Lok Sabha seats in the 2013 December Assembly elections, it actually came first only in the New Delhi Lok Sabha seat. The BJP, which won 32 seats, came first in the remaining 6 Lok Sabha seats. The AAP won most of its seats by a slender margin and the BJP won many seats by a bigger margin.

The AAP is facing several other problems this time. The party is not united like the last time. Some of its leaders are upset with the leadership. Some of its MLAs are also not very active. Some leaders have quit the party in protest. It is also facing a huge shortage of volunteers who can mobilise votes by doing door to door campaign.

During the Assembly elections, thousands of volunteers from others parts of India had come to Delhi to help the AAP. This time, not many have come. Most of them are either mobilizing the support for the AAP in their respective states or staying away from campaigning.

According to Delhi Congress leaders many AAP leaders have expressed their desire to join the Congress. DPCC spokesman Mukesh Sharma claims that thousands of AAP members have decided to send their AAP caps back to Arvind Kejriwal. He says some AAP leaders are also in touch with the Congress. The BJP is also making similar claims.

*Constituency-wise scenario in Delhi*

The manner in which AAP tickets were distributed in Delhi has angered many workers and other aspirants. They are unhappy with the candidature of journalists Ashutosh from Chandni Chowk, Ashish Khetan from New Delhi, Jarnail Singh from West Delhi an Raj Mohan Gandhi from East Delhi. Even the candidature of its MLA Rakhi Birla has also angered party workers in North-West Delhi seat.

Mahatma's Gandhi's grandson Raj Mohan Gandhi has not been able to reach out to the voters effectively. He is not familiar with the constituency and not even getting enough backing from the party. There are no signs of his campaigning in many parts of East Delhi Lok Sabha seat. On the contrary, the sitting MP Sandeep Dikshit of the Congress is running an effective canvassing. If AAP loses its core vote (slums and lower class) to the Congress, Dikshit can even spring a surprise by winning the seat for the third consecutive term.

In New Delhi Lok Sabha seat, sitting MP Ajay Maken of the Congress is also hopeful of retaining his seat. He says that the defeat in Assembly elections is a thing of the past and the fight is between him and the BJP's Meenakshi Lekhi. Some argue that not fielding retired IPS officer Kiran Bedi from New Delhi may go against the BJP as she had better chances of winning.

Chandni Chowk is a keenly watched seat, where Union Telecom minister Kapil Sibal is seeking his third straight term. Sibal is facing Ashutosh of the AAP and Delhi BJP chief Dr Harshvardhan.

Even though Ashutosh is campaigning effectively, there are no clear signs of the AAP winning this seat. Two Assembly seats in the constituency Ballimaran and Matia Mahal have a huge Muslim population. If the AAP fails to get them, Ashutosh stands no chance against Sibal and Harshvardhan. Local Congress and BJP leaders claim that the actual fight is between only Sibal and Harshvardhan and the AAP is a distant third.

In West Delhi, 'shoe thrower' journalist Jarnail Singh has also failed to launch an effective campaign. His BJP opponent Pravesh Verma claims that the fight is between him and the Congress. Sajjan Kumar's younger brother Ramesh Kumar is seeking a re-election from here.

In reserved seat of North West Delhi, Rakhi Birla is taking on sitting MP Krishna Tirath of the Congress and Udit Raj of the BJP. But, her candidature has not gone down well with many AAP backers. Unfazed Rakhi Birla is leading her campaign with some trusted AAP volunteers. Udit Raj has an 'outsider' tag and Tirath is considered an ineffective MP. These things may help Birla. But, it is not going to be an easy job.

The AAP is fighting a tough battle in the remaining North-East Delhi and North-West Delhi seats. The Congress has re-nominated its sitting MPs also from these seats.

*Surveys predict massive loss for AAP*

Many pre-poll surveys conducted by various media houses are also showing a huge decline the AAP vote base. According to AC Nielsen survey for ABP News, in January the AAP had 55 per cent vote share. The BJP had 29 per cent and a mere 9 per cent for the Congress in January. By its February poll, those numbers had shifted to 49 per cent for AAP, 30 per cent for BJP and 14 per cent for Congress. The March poll suggests that AAP's vote share would be 34 per cent and the BJP's 32 per cent, while the Congress would get 28 per cent of the votes.

The AAP may not be able to retain its existing vote share if it does not enthuse its voters and followers in the next one week. If AAP loses Delhi, it will be very difficult for this 'unique experiment' in Indian politics to survive in the coming days . 
Lok Sabha polls: Is the AAP bubble bursting in Delhi?

Looks are Delhites are slowly coming back to their senses

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onu1886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449819297917853696
Look how brainwashed these AAPtards are . They don't even know the difference between Ford ( car manufacturer) and Ford Foundation ( a private NGO) . Saw so many of them on Twitter passing of this photo as Modi having links to Ford foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @madhukishwar's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449852648624508928

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Jason bourne said:


> Check out @madhukishwar's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449852648624508928


She says its not a recent interview. A pretty old one.


----------



## Mujraparty

BJP cancels membership of yet another new recruit Sabir Ali | NDTV.com


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Sabir Ali thrown out of BJP


Next week BJP is going to induct Sunny Leone & keep media occupied for the whole week..& dismiss her next day! Job done..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449808969368735745
This rot, this cancer that's eating the country needs to be wiped put.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

^^^@Roybot stealth post hai kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> ^^^@Roybot stealth post hai kya?



 Fixed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

NKVD said:


> Thats Not All true You Are forgetting the Modi factor Here. Look Its Not about Clean record or Good Work Its All About Perception And perception About congress is very bad Now About the history this New Delhi seat always seen a tough fight since first Independent election. Bjp won 10 times and cong won 7 times (short-term Also) Seen Many Candidate Like Atal ji ,Lk Advani,Rajesh Khanna.*this seat always seen a tough battle btw Cong vs Bjp You Cannot Simply predict It*



Even Meenakshi Lekhi is not confident about winning this seat, but still I am rallying behind her!  16th May is near, we'll see who is correct and who is wrong!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> Even Meenakshi Lekhi is not confident about winning this seat, but still I am rallying behind her!  16th May is near, we'll see who is correct and who is wrong!



Post some pic of her rally


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Post some pic of her rally



Those are personal pics, so I won't post them in this thread. Earlier, I had posted couple of pics in Bimaru Corner and deleted them. Later, i'll again post them and will tag you in my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

अबकी बार मोदी सरकार!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Next week BJP is going to induct Sunny Leone & keep *media occupied* for the whole week..& dismiss her next day! Job done..



better.....why not send her to Rahul Gandhi & keep HIM OCCUPIED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> Those are personal pics, so I won't post them in this thread. Earlier, I had posted couple of pics in Bimaru Corner and deleted them. Later, i'll again post them and will tag you in my post.



Ow ok but post it asap I need them .


----------



## Parul

_BJP Anthem 2014: " Saugandh Mujhe Is Mitti Ki Mai Desh Nahi Mitne Dunga''._

*



*
@arp2041 @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @Roybot @kurup @GreenFoe @onu1886 @Jason bourne @jbond197 @jiki @Ayush @Dem!god

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## arp2041

> "You see we have not cancelled the rally but Imran who was supposed to take care of the arrangements has been arrested," said Digvijaya Singh.



Why Rahul Gandhi decided to go ahead with Saharanpur rally | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

ABP news survey showing some congress come back. i really amazed how the media still sticking towards their congressi master or really its impossible to tame congress under 100


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Why Rahul Gandhi decided to go ahead with Saharanpur rally | NDTV.com



One more Sp candidate caught on camera doing BC about Modi ji and Behen ji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449888777205342208

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Rahul tells ppl in Ghaziabad &quot;aisa neta chuniye jo aap ke saath mitti mein mil jaaye&quot;!! please someone tell him what the expression means</p>&mdash; palki sharma (@palkisu) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449855049032683520">March 29, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

Parul said:


> _BJP Anthem 2014: " Saugandh Mujhe Is Mitti Ki Mai Desh Nahi Mitne Dunga''._
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @arp2041 @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @Roybot @kurup @GreenFoe @onu1886 @Jason bourne @jbond197 @jiki @Ayush @Dem!god


Nice one. I like this song even better. I know it glorifies Modi , but still

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Mr Narendra modi's Interview with Madhu Kishwar on NEWSX channel tonight at 9PM! Don't miss it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

All
Shivraj Chouhan live

In conversation with Shivraj Singh Chouhan - Google+


----------



## Parul

onu1886 said:


> Nice one. I like this song even better. I know it glorifies Modi , but still



Even I have written and recorded song for NaMo. If he becomes our PM on 16th May, I'll post it on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anonymus

arp2041 said:


> better.....why not send her to Rahul Gandhi & keep HIM OCCUPIED




It would be a very bad move.

After Modi,he is the best advertiser for BJP.

Yesterday when he started speaking in a meeting at gadherchiroli, people started leaving after just couple of minutes into his speech.



jiki said:


> ABP news survey showing some congress come back. i really amazed how the media still sticking towards their congressi master or really its impossible to tame congress under 100




Congress under 100 is not a practical possibility given their spread.


----------



## Parul

केजरीबवाल गुजरात गया । गुजरात कि धरती पर कदम पड़ते ही उसने वहां पड़ी मिट्टी को उठा लिया और चूम के बोला: अब गुजरात के वतन की मिट्टी में अब वो खुशबु नही रही ।" तभी पास खड़ा गुजराती बोला: . . . . . . . . . . . . :भाई आपने मिट्टी नही गोबर उठा लिया है !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Shivraj answering live questions on Rift in BJP
In conversation with Shivraj Singh Chouhan - Google+


----------



## wolfschanzze

anonymus said:


> It would be a very bad move.
> 
> After Modi,he is the best advertiser for BJP.
> 
> Yesterday when he started speaking in a meeting at gadherchiroli, people started leaving after just couple of minutes into his speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress under 100 is not a practical possibility given their spread.


Congress wont get any in AP at max they might win 1 or 2 in Telangana but that too is not sure.Total washout in AP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*Look who is praising 911 among faithful*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477976312413896




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

GreenFoe said:


> *Look who is praising 911 among faithful*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477976312413896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is plain fcked up, shameful, not just the horrible sense o humor, also the public reaction. Chootiyas of the first order these bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

_So it's official now: Congress tried to bribe media. 



_


http://abpnews.abplive.in/ind/2014/03/29/article285856.ece/अरुणांचल-में-कांग्रेस-ने-मीड#.UzbD6_ldWSp

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449933079902044160

Congress is picking up slightly


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449910632146411520
Gul Panag?? Logo ki akal ghas charney gyi hai kya??


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449936481805926400
 



*Sheela Bhatt* ‏@*sheela2010* 
Bjp fellows, expect sting operation involving wife of bjp MP from tribal area and some Delhi based leaders


----------



## Parul

Mahatma Gandhi wanted Congress to get `dissolved`, its our duty to fulfil his dream: Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

@arp2041 how many seats is AAP getting in total?


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> @arp2041 how many seats is AAP getting in total?


5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

onu1886 said:


> @arp2041 how many seats is AAP getting in total?



don't know, maybe just 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> don't know, maybe just 5



Itna toh Delhi say Jeet lenge yeh log!


----------



## onu1886

Cant wait for it to go down to zero by may . By the way any idea other than Chandigarh which seats are they winning ? All in Delhi or what?


----------



## Parul

onu1886 said:


> Cant wait for it to go down to zero by may . By the way any idea other than Chandigarh which seats are they winning ? All in Delhi or what?



AAP is not going to Win from Chandigarh!  They are fighting from all 7 seats in Delhi. Few Delhiites, still sees AK - 49 as martyr. Hence, AAP has good chance of winning seats from Delhi!


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Itna toh Delhi say Jeet lenge yeh log!



16th may aney wali hai..........3 seat bhi nhi jeetenge 



Parul said:


>



tuney iska pic kyo lagaya hai............gaddar!!


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> 16th may aney wali hai..........3 seat bhi nhi jeetenge
> 
> 
> 
> tuney iska pic kyo lagaya hai............gaddar!!



Pic theek say dekh, Gaddar kay mooh par Ink-Aur ande bhi hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Parul said:


> AAP is not going to Win from Chandigarh!  They are fighting from all 7 seats in Delhi. Few Delhiites, still sees AK - 49 as martyr. Hence, AAP has good chance of winning seats from Delhi!


Please don't say that  My poor grandparents stay in Delhi . 
I can already imagine the future of Delhi with long power cuts like we had in late 90's if the crazy power subsidies continue. Plus all the AAPtards will slaughter me on twitter. Pls Parul Pls pls request Meenakshi Lekhi and the others to somehow off win from there.


----------



## arp2041

If we observe every elections for last 5 years, than we will see that whenever opinion polls have showed one party/alliance coming as single largest than people have actually increased it's tally so that it can gain majority - UP 2007, UP 2012, 2009 ls, etc.

My guess would be that if Opinion polls are showing NDA as largest alliance with around 230 seats, my guess would be that the present NDA itself would get around 250-260 & with support of TMC (28), Jaya (25+), Mayawati (17) & maybe even BJD (17), MNS (1), few independents (6-7), TRS??, even Jagan (Oh My!!) NDA can get comfortable majority of close to 350!!!!

what say @GreenFoe @JanjaWeed @Parul ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

onu1886 said:


> Please don't say that  My poor grandparents stay in Delhi .
> I can already imagine the future of Delhi with long power cuts like we had in late 90's if the crazy power subsidies continue. Plus all the AAPtards will slaughter me on twitter. Pls Parul Pls pls request Meenakshi Lekhi and the others to somehow off win from there.



Oh bhai mere, Delhiites needs to be educated. Whomsoever, I meet, I encourage and educate them to vote for BJP. I can't do anything more than this, as I can't vote for them...._ Meenakshi Leeki Kafi dheeli hai_, AAP wale ek ek ghar ja kar vote mang rahe hai, par hamari madam ji, do char ghar ja kar thak jaati hai..Aur, waise bhi General Elections, ka Delhi ki electricity say kuch lena dena nahi hai! Agar AAP delhi may sarkar banhegyi, toh logo ko subsidy say Inverter's bhi laga degi, electricity ki problem nahi hogi! 



kamran the king khan said:


> vote for aap if you indians are any smart you will choose the right man!



In next General Elections, Vote for Zardari's party. If you want right man to lead your country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

kamran the king khan said:


> vote for aap if you indians are any smart you will choose the right man!


Why should we vote for your agent AK49


----------



## onu1886

Soumitra said:


> Why should we vote for your agent AK49


So that they get Kashmir


----------



## Parul

Soumitra said:


> Why should we vote for your agent AK49



Apparently, he is a False Flagger. I've reported him and requested Moderators to do IP check!


----------



## $elf

kamran the king khan said:


> vote for aap if you indians are any smart you will choose the right man!


Iam gonna vote for AAP! ^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@kamran the king khan got ban pretty quickly!


----------



## $elf

Parul said:


> @kamran the king khan got ban pretty quickly!


I bet that was our hindu hater indian lion


----------



## Parul

$elf said:


> I bet that was our hindu hater indian lion



Jo bhi tha - Good Riddance!


----------



## jha

namo-namo in hooda's road show 11194328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

*BREAKING NEWS

BJP decides to fight Lok Sabha and Andhra Pradesh Assembly polls only in Telangana; no tie up with TDP: Press Trust of India

*


----------



## jha

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151938300156548





Smart move.. No Tie up in Telangana with TDP will ensure TRS has an option for Tieup. However a coalition with TDP and 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449961548870848512

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449966767117316096
The man brought it on himself. Would have been a good External Affairs minister. But I guess being an MP was more interesting for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

In summary...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> namo-namo in hooda's road show 11194328


Except Rohtak in Haryana all seats are up for grab.


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151938300156548










BTW, why is BJP doing blunder in AP of not tying up with TDP??


----------



## $elf

GreenFoe said:


> *Look who is praising 911 among faithful*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477976312413896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was awesome though , made me LOL


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> BTW, why is BJP doing blunder in AP of not tying up with TDP??



No tie up in Telangana only.. For a possible tie up with TRS. COngrss ko finish karne ke liye yeh sab karna parega..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

jha said:


> No tie up in Telangana only.. For a possible tie up with TRS. COngrss ko finish karne ke liye yeh sab karna parega..


Bhai jha ji, iddhar congress ka seedling bhi nahin bachega iddhar, ham AP waale Congress ko jad se ukhaad ke phenk denge, Hamari gussa itna hai ki kuch seats ke liye Congress ne hamare State ka batwaara kar diya, Rahul gandhi aur Gandhi ki pushtiyaan rooyenge! Bhain C....Ek MAA KI beetoon ko alag kar rahe ho apne jeet ke liye, Tumhari Nehru family kahin nahin rahegi.Yeh AP waalon ka shraap hai,Jaa beta rahul apni Dadi ke paas jaa.Woh marwayegi
..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

wolfschanzze said:


> Bhai jha ji, iddhar congress ka seedling bhi nahin bachega iddhar, ham AP waale Congress ko jad se ukhaad ke phenk denge, Hamari gussa itna hai ki kuch seats ke liye Congress ne hamare State ka batwaara kar diya, Rahul gandhi aur Gandhi ki pushtiyaan rooyenge! Bhain C....Ek MAA KI beetoon ko alag kar rahe ho apne jeet ke liye, Tumhari Nehru family kahin nahin rahegi.Yeh AP waalon ka shraap hai,Jaa beta rahul apni Dadi ke paas jaa.Woh margayi...........................


Damn .. itna gussa ? Were people so passionately against the division of the state from the start or is it the haste congress showed?


----------



## wolfschanzze

ranjeet said:


> Damn .. itna gussa ? Were people so passionately against the division of the state from the start or is it the haste congress showed?


India ka First Linguistic states ke liye hamne ladi,Shri Potti Shree Ramulu Died protesting as gandhi said. So now ask anyone here about Nehru or Gandhi! You will see Hate only,That is what they did to my state.

Bolo Congress ki POLl khol ke rakh doonga! In AP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> Damn .. itna gussa ? Were people so passionately against the division of the state from the start or is it the haste congress showed?


 Bhai @ranjeet yeh Abp waale toh bjp ko kam seat de rahe hain kya baat hai lagta inki conspiracy chalo hai lasy try maar rahe hain and secondly i hve heard rumour about amir khan will promote aap way tomorrow in his show and will target bjp indirectly by critizing communalismbhai what's happening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> Bhai @ranjeet yeh Abp waale toh bjp ko kam seat de rahe hain kya baat hai lagta inki conspiracy chalo hai lasy try maar rahe hain and secondly i hve heard rumour about amir khan will promote aap way tomorroe in his show and will target bjp indirectly by critizing communalismbhai what happening


Nah AK wrote to EC he is not endorsing any party .... aur survey ki chinta mat karo ... ye to challenge hai apne liye ... to try our best and campaign hard for BJP ... Would be doing my part in Haryana and South Delhi.



wolfschanzze said:


> Ranjeet Bhai, aap acche ho,!But see the media, all kinds of media without your capacity>?
> We see


I know how the state was divided ... political parties only care for how many seats they can get by populists moves. They wanted TRS on their side that's why congress hastely divided the state. but now they are not even getting that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> Nah AK wrote to EC he is not endorsing any party .... aur survey ki chinta mat karo ... ye to challenge hai apne liye ... to try our best and campaign hard for BJP ... Would be doing my part in Haryana and South Delhi.


Yah bjp is also playing his part yaar today namo was get emotinalwhen he saw disable sitting praising him Namo meet him personally no one in media show this act like they potray their RAOwL Baba


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> Yah bjp is also playing his part yaar today namo was get emotinalwhen he saw disable sitting praising him Namo meet him personally no one in media show this act like they potray their RAOwL Baba


nah I think @jha sahab posted that video

But today Imran Masood's wife came along with baba and cried on the stage .... that was fcukin pathetic.



jha said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151938300156548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart move.. No Tie up in Telangana with TDP will ensure TRS has an option for Tieup. However a coalition with TDP and
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449961548870848512





NKVD said:


> Yah bjp is also playing his part yaar today namo was get emotinalwhen he saw disable sitting praising him Namo meet him personally no one in media show this act like they potray their RAOwL Baba


Video is in the above quoted post .... a great gesture by Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> nah I think @jha sahab posted that video
> 
> But today Imran Masood's wife came along with baba and cried on the stage .... that was fcukin pathetic.


Yaha i saw that saale ye congressi they will go to any limit to stop modi.Intersiting fact is this there are no diffrence btw terrorist and Congressis Both are trying hard in their way to Stop NAMO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> Yaha i saw that saale ye congressi they will go to any limit to stop modi.Intersiting fact is this there are no diffrence btw terrorist and Congressis Both are trying hard in their way to Stop NAMO


Namo is here ... let and that speech by congress candidate is going to polarize western UP more. Let BJP be in power and Amit Shah incharge of home ministry ... we will see all secular regional parties fall in line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> Namo is here ... let and that speech by congress candidate is going to polarize western UP more. Let BJP be in power and Amit Shah incharge of home ministry ... we will see all secular regional parties fall in line.


Yeah i think it will be final nail in the coffin of all SABKA Parties lets hopr for the Rest. Secondly after loksabha what do you think bjp aspects in vidhan sabha who should bjp consider face of the Bjp in Up whats ur guess after that I will tell you mine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Saharanpur was a gone case for BJP till now. Now BJP has a fighting chance there. SP and Congress have fielded two cousins and both are craving for polarization. BJP should make sure that the polarization process is completed and we can count one more seat for BJP. Pay seculars in same coin.

BTW I have a feeling that pretty soon, "Secular" ek gaali banne wali hai India mein... 



ranjeet said:


> Namo is here ... let and that speech by congress candidate is going to polarize western UP more. Let BJP be in power and Amit Shah incharge of home ministry ... we will see all secular regional parties fall in line.




Baghpat ka kya haal hai bhai..? Phir se Ajeet singh jeetega ya Commissioner saab ka koi chance hai..? Waise Ajeet SIngh ki rally mein log to kum aa rahe hain.. Lekin tum Jaat logon ka kuch pata nahin, kab kya kar do..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> Yeah i think it will be final nail in the coffin of all SABKA Parties lets hopr for the Rest. Secondly after loksabha what do you think bjp aspects in vidhan sabha who should bjp consider face of the Bjp in Up whats ur guess after that I will tell you mine


I am not too familiar with the vidhan sabha equation in UP but they need to present a development friendly face there ... Frankly I would have loved former mumbai CP Satyapal Singh for the position. 
But UP must be divided further to break the secular vote bank and than carry on with the things.



jha said:


> Saharanpur was a gone case for BJP till now. Now BJP has a fighting chance there. SP and Congress have fielded two cousins and both are craving for polarization. BJP should make sure that the polarization process is completed and we can count one more seat for BJP. Pay seculars in same coin.
> 
> BTW I have a feeling that pretty soon, "Secular" ek gaali banne wali hai India mein...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baghpat ka kya haal hai bhai..? Phir se Ajeet singh jeetega ya Commissioner saab ka koi chance hai..? Waise Ajeet SIngh ki rally mein log to kum aa rahe hain.. Lekin tum Jaat logon ka kuch pata nahin, kab kya kar do..



Ajeet Singh is a spent bullet, Although congress tried hard with the OBC quota to lure in the jaats but this saharanpur episode can play a decisive blow in favor of BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Saharanpur was a gone case for BJP till now. Now BJP has a fighting chance there. SP and Congress have fielded two cousins and both are craving for polarization. BJP should make sure that the polarization process is completed and we can count one more seat for BJP. Pay seculars in same coin.
> 
> BTW I have a feeling that pretty soon, "Secular" ek gaali banne wali hai India mein...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baghpat ka kya haal hai bhai..? Phir se Ajeet singh jeetega ya Commissioner saab ka koi chance hai..? Waise Ajeet SIngh ki rally mein log to kum aa rahe hain.. Lekin tum Jaat logon ka kuch pata nahin, kab kya kar do..



Is baar vote to BJP ko hi jaayega ... only muslims are confused this time around in western UP, unko samajh nahi aa raha konsi party zaada secular hai. congress bsp ya sp


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Is baar vote to BJP ko hi jaayega ... only muslims are confused this time around in western UP, unko samajh nahi aa raha konsi party zaada secular hai. congress bsp ya sp


add AAP to that. Let there be four way split! then again.. i'm not sure of AAP's presence in that part of UP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> add AAP to that. Let there be four way split! then again.. i'm not sure of AAP's presence in that part of UP!



yaar AAP sirf TV ki screens pe dikhti hai..............pan india party bananey key liye cadre chahiye rhta hai jismey salo saal lagte hai.....even after 4 decades, BJP don't have much cadre in south & east, how can a one year old party do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> add AAP to that. Let there be four way split! then again.. i'm not sure of AAP's presence in that part of UP!


AAP is no where in the race there .... un saalo ki gaand mein goli maarenge wahan pe !!!



arp2041 said:


> yaar AAP sirf TV ki screens pe dikhti hai..............pan india party bananey key liye cadre chahiye rhta hai jismey salo saal lagte hai.....even after 4 decades, BJP don't have much cadre in south & east, how can a one year old party do that.


They are not even on the TV anymore ... I think BJP is deliberatly trying to rake up controversy among themselves to hog limelight from AAP drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> yaar AAP sirf TV ki screens pe dikhti hai..............pan india party bananey key liye cadre chahiye rhta hai jismey salo saal lagte hai.....even after 4 decades, BJP don't have much cadre in south & east, how can a one year old party do that.


wohi toh baat hai bhai! fir bhi toda bahut siculars confuse ho jayenge toh apun ka kya jata hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ranjeet said:


> They are not even on the TV anymore ... I think BJP is deliberatly trying to rake up controversy among themselves to hog limelight from AAP drama.



@JanjaWeed aur mainey pehle hi discuss karli yeh baat 

One more proof that Modi is a Master Tactician ( i never thought that i would use this word for any indian)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> Is baar vote to BJP ko hi jaayega ... only muslims are confused this time around in western UP, unko samajh nahi aa raha konsi party zaada secular hai. congress bsp ya sp


Muslims are because hindus are made their mind and you will see some muslims will also go ware waves is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> Muslims are because hindus are made their mind and you will see some muslims will also go ware waves is


So now tell me who do you think would be better for vidhan sabha in UP ?


----------



## GreenFoe

Some funny tweets from pakistan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449837485389275136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449927828344434688

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> So now tell me who do you think would be better for vidhan sabha in UP ?


Well my idea was very diffrent for me its VARUN Gandhi hell with people gave him communal Tag as its same for Modi


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> Well my idea was very diffrent for me its VARUN Gandhi hell with people gave him communal Tag as its same for Modi


he was the one who popped up first in my mind too ... but after his speech in 2009 he can't be taken as a serious candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> he was the one who popped up first in my mind too ... but after his speech in 2009 he can't be taken as a serious candidate.


Actually he can.he orator atleast better than Rahul Plus he has Gandhi Tag on his name bjp should utilize him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> Actually he can.he orator atleast better than Rahul Plus he has Gandhi Tag on his name bjp should utilize him


He can but he has been away from the lime light .. and only time he came in notice was due to his hate speech in last LS election. I guess BJP is afraid to bring him forth due to the Tag name he carries. Otherwise he is as good as any other orator in BJP circle.


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Some funny tweets from pakistan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449837485389275136
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449927828344434688


So Modi was not that far off when he mentioned about AK49s popularity in Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Antony hints at 'secular' front; Congress ready to play second fiddle - The Times of India

Anything to stop Modi. Even if you have to play second fiddle. It's good in a way.. Congress is losing it's significance & having to play supporting role.


----------



## wolfschanzze

ranjeet said:


> he was the one who popped up first in my mind too ... but after his speech in 2009 he can't be taken as a serious candidate.


Abki baar modi ko PM banne do, uske baad sabhi ko layenge, upar  Congress ki toh waat lagana zaroori hai poori india mein.taki koi na bole main Congress ki supporter hoon. Tombstone for Congress in Inda this time. GAYATRI mantra japo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Gayatri mantra ka havan koornga,uski Swaha banegi poori AP ke


GreenFoe said:


> Some funny tweets from pakistan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449837485389275136
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449927828344434688


AAya bhi nahi abhi se bolo B.C. aap chutiyoon!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

If Modi wins election, neighbours can expect a more muscular India - World | The Star Online


----------



## Parul

_AAP accuse all parties for supplying alcohol for elections but here modern AAPtards preparing for new initiative to take this forward from 'Cash for Votes' to 'Drugs for Votes'. _
_

AAP candidate's media in-charge booked for selling drugs - News Oneindia_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Antony hints at 'secular' front; Congress ready to play second fiddle - The Times of India
> 
> Anything to stop Modi. Even if you have to play second fiddle. It's good in a way.. Congress is losing it's significance & having to play supporting role.



Bhai, Congress is the most UNDEMOCRATIC party in the world.

first it doesn't practice democracy in the party itself & than even after being in power for 90% of time since independence, it can't see anyone else coming to power. If people of this country wants BJP, they will elect it, what is this nonsense of making a NEW secular front to stop BJP??


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, Congress is the most UNDEMOCRATIC party in the world.
> 
> first it doesn't practice democracy in the party itself & than even after being in power for 90% of time since independence, it can't see anyone else coming to power. If people of this country wants BJP, they will elect it, what is this nonsense of making a NEW secular front to stop BJP??



It's more of a desperate front or kichidy front rather than secular front. Ya...one can imagine a govt at center with coalition colleagues like TMC & Left, SP & BSP, DMK & ADMK, TDP & YSRC. Man...I would love to see them lot running a govt together & how long they can last? Anthony has lost the plot


----------



## Parul

_A senior AAP member has alleged Arvind Kejriwal of many serious allegations, one being the deal between AAP and Congress for the Lok Sabha elections. He said that in case of Hung assembly in Haryana, YY will be CM; in case of hung Parliament, AAP should support RG as PM and after LS elections, Delhi assembly will be called back to form AK as CM._
_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

_If BJP announce Kiran Bedi for CM in next assembly elections then kejris's defeat is certain in DELHI!_ 

Lok Sabha polls: Is the AAP bubble bursting in Delhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/450253591085731840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Parul said:


> _A senior AAP member has alleged Arvind Kejriwal of many serious allegations, one being the deal between AAP and Congress for the Lok Sabha elections. He said that in case of Hung assembly in Haryana, YY will be CM; in case of hung Parliament, AAP should support RG as PM and *after LS elections, Delhi assembly will be called back to form AK as CM.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _




Told you so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

HAHA this is super Funny





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201803415151154

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/450253591085731840




PRESS : SHRI RAJNATH SINGH HAS FORMED STRATEGIC ACTION COMMITTEE

Sunday, 30 March 2014

Press Release

As desired Shri Rajnath Singhji, President Bharatiya Janata Party a committee has been formed as “Strategic Action Committee for 2014 Loksabha Election”.

Dr. Subrahmaniam Swamy ChairmanShri R.S. Goswami SecretaryShri M.J. Akbar MemberShri Sanjeev Tripathi MemberLt. Genl. Surendra Pratap Tanwar Member 



(Er. Arun Kumar Jain)
Office Secretary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA Khud ink lagao aur drama karo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anathema

Came to post after a long time. Its getting messed up in UP, looks like Brahmins are upset with Rajnath. BJP should pull its socks up and work feverishly in UP. Otherwise 200 looks a distant dream.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

anathema said:


> Came to post after a long time. Its getting messed up in UP, looks like Brahmins are upset with Rajnath. BJP should pull its socks up and work feverishly in UP. Otherwise 200 looks a distant dream.



Why are the Brahmins of UP upset ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Manvantaratruti said:


> Why are the Brahmins of UP upset ?


Thakur Brahmin divide.

Fullstory


----------



## Parul

This is how Rahil Gandhi prepared the "right-based" Congress manifesto...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/450299719353245696


jbond197 said:


> Thakur Brahmin divide.
> 
> Fullstory



Ye sab chootiyapanti hai brahmins voted for bjp even in its baddest days,do you think they will leave when its almost at the brink of grabbing power?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jbond197 said:


> Thakur Brahmin divide.
> 
> Fullstory



LOL...... even if that is true, there is NO WAY the Brahmin vote can go away from the BJP this election. Who else can they vote for ? BSP ?  

They are stuck between the deep see and the devil. They will vote BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

मुझे पता है की यूपी बिहार के मोदी को ही वोट करेंगे ........क्यों? अच्छा हुआ यह चुनाव गर्मी में हो रहा है....
यूपी बिहार में अगले हफ्ते से बिजली गायब हो जायेगी क्योकि गर्मी आ गयी हैं, लेकिन इस गर्मी में इनको मोदी की बड़ी याद आयेगी, 17 लाख लैपटॉप वाले भीमोदी को याद करेंगे और मोदी के सोलर पैनल वाली बिजली को भी क्योकि यूपी की फाडू गर्मी की दोपहरी में जब अपनी खिड़की पर लगे बिजली बिन बंद कूलर को देखोगे तो आपको दिल में मोदी याद आयेंगे और जुबान में मुलायम-माया-अखिलेश......यानि यदि मोदी को जिताना है यां मनाइए की कल से नए वर्ष में नवरात्र के पहले ही दिन से जोरदार गर्मी पड़े......कूलर खरीदने से पहले मोदी को वोट करो...गुजरात में 24 घंटे बिजली है और मोदी का वादा है की भारत में हर घर में २४ घंटे बिजली दूंगा. सोलर पॉवर प्लांट ऐसा प्लांट है जो दिन भर गारंटी बिजली देता है और 90 दिन में बनाकर तैयार हो जाता है मोदी का इसपर बहुत जोर होगा.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

The real enemy is within India. Lets maul these traitors. Watch the way Prashant Bhushan is presenting Kashmir issue.


----------



## $elf

Parul said:


> The real enemy is within India. Lets maul these traitors. Watch the way Prashant Bhushan is presenting Kashmir issue.


Any pdf Indian kashmiri here?


----------



## Parul

$elf said:


> Any pdf Indian kashmiri here?



I don't know any Indian Kashmiri member on PDF.


----------



## $elf

Parul said:


> I don't know any Indian Kashmiri member on PDF.


I really want to know whats going on in kashmir, they are Indians too


----------



## GreenFoe

If AAP reduces further BSP could gain and thereby lowering BJP's tally







Uttarpradesh BJP VS to Seat Conversion (Historical) Remember-Up had 85 seats upto 1999


----------



## Indischer

Parul said:


> I don't know any Indian Kashmiri member on PDF.





$elf said:


> I really want to know whats going on in kashmir, they are Indians too


@SarthakGanguly is your man. He lives in Anantnag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

NEW DELHI: While Narendra Modi goes around the country enthusing supporters and tryin
g to win over the undecided, BJP and RSS bigwigs are said to be drawing the contours of what a possible government led by the party could look like. These leaders, seemingly sure of a BJP victory, have constituted a possible Modi cabinet as they try and get a sense of who's in and who could be out.

Whether a Modi government will actually come to pass will be known only on May 16, when votes are counted. ET is merely reflecting the views of those engaged in the exercise.

Central to the discussion is party elder LK Advani, who will not allow the new leadership to sideline him.

It's more or less confirmed, the leaders insist, that he will become chairman of the BJP-led National Democratic Alliance, irrespective of the election result. Sources in the party claim that this is one assurance that Advani sought for agreeing to choose Gandhinagar as his parliamentary seat.






The imagined cabinet, according to a number of senior BJP and RSS leaders, looks somewhat like this: finance for Arun Jaitley, defence for Rajnath Singh, home for Manohar Parrikar, external affairs for Sushma Swaraj, human resources or urban development for Nitin Gadkari and agriculture for Sushil Modi. Investors will watching out keenly for who gets to become finance minister. Jaitley, for instance, has indicated that he may be open to 49% foreign direct investment in insurance, something ..
that was promised by the UPA but couldn't be implemented.

A Modi government, if it happens, is also likely to see Arun Shourie, probably as commerce minister. Apart from Goa chief minister Parrikar, Modi may bring other BJP leaders from the states to the Centre. Rajya Sabha members Smriti Irani, Purushottam Rupala and Piyush Goyal may also get cabinet berths. Leaders who were ministers in the previous NDA government such as Shahnawaz Hussain are also likely to be in the new one.

Modi's close aide Amit Shah is likely to hold an important position in the government and is tipped to be a minister without portfolio in the PMO, working in close proximity with Modi. "However, if BJP manages a very good show in Uttar Pradesh, where Shah is the incharge, then he may be elevated to the post of BJP president as well. This way Modi will be in control of both the government and the party," the leader added.







Modi is clear about one thing: good governance, said a senior BJP leader on condition of anonymity. At the time of government formation, it won't be about pandering to egos but getting the best man for the job, the person said. "His focus would be on delivering on his promises as he doesn't like to be on the losing side of a challenge."

Bureaucrats who served the Sangh and the party well may also get generously rewarded in a Modi government and be made ministers of state.

This may include home for RK Singh, external affairs for former IFS officer Hardeep Puri and defence for former general VK Singh. Second-rung leaders such as Varun Gandhi, Dharmendra Pradhan and JP Nadda will also look to be accommodated.

Read more at:
General elections 2014: Meet Narendra Modi's team if BJP comes to power - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

@eowyn All's well in article except Defence Ministry. IMO Rajnath Singh will be a bad choice for that. I wish if they consider Varun Gandhi or VK Singh as Defence ministers.
PS: Once they form govt. @sancho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Manohar Parrikar as home minister?? I never even knew they are planning to shift him from Goa to Centre.

And my fav BJP leader ,Arun Shourie in the Cabinet . Yay.


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> Just before India cast first vote, Mr. Modi should go for a Presidential form of debate (Solo) on any good news channel & make his point clear on each & every policy decision..........................THAT WILL BE A MASTERSTROKE.


I say vote for congress  India needs a good looking leader for a change....Rahul


----------



## Lonely Hermit

*MediaCrooks: Fantasy Evidence For Hatred*
*Fantasy Evidence For Hatred*



Sometimes the people you run into have interesting things to say, sometimes intriguing things. In autos, buses, trains, ships, planes and balloons. I too run into a lot of people. I remember that one time I was in bed and flying from Dindigul to Delhi and a co-passenger got chatting with me. Based on this mid-air encounter here’s what I tweeted on March 16, 2006:




That guy spoke the truth. *Rajdeep Sardesai* did get a Padma Shri in 2008. But seriously, how credible is a Padma award from Congress govt? By Rajdeep’s logic, since the SC, the SIT and the lower court are spurious where Gujarat 2002 and Narendra Modi are concerned the *Padma given to him has no credibility*. I could conclude by RS’s logic that the award was given to him was for *Gandhi-family services* (as my flight co-passenger told me) and not for any journalistic achievements. Fair enough?

Over the years you would have heard many such claims of strangers dropping juicy stuff into ears of media folks and other “specialists”. The pioneer has to be *Shekhar Gupta*. Almost every person, famous and ordinary, runs into Gupta and gives him juicy stuff. Read a *sample here*: “Over the past three weeks I have been stopped by ordinary people at airports, in shopping malls, at a petrol pump, in a spiritual ashram, at the national athletic games in Bangalore and so on with a question that seems to have become a clamour: why are you in the media so scared of the Gandhis”? Oh yeah! Why? I’ve been asking this question for long. Why do they piss in their pants and skirts when “Gandhi” is mentioned? Even folks at spiritual ashrams are confounded it seems as ShekharG tells us. But he has still not managed to answer the question though.

Then there used to be a guy called *Markandey Katju* who used to often rant against Modi through extensive sky-research. *Read this*: “I was flying from Delhi to Bhopal recently. Sitting beside me was a Gujarati businessman. I asked him his opinion of Mr. Modi. He was all praise for him. I interjected and asked him about the killing of nearly 2,000 Muslims in 2002 in Gujarat. He replied that Muslims were always creating problems in Gujarat, but after 2002 they have been put in their place and there is peace since then in the State. I told him this is the peace of the graveyard, and peace can never last long unless it is coupled with justice. At this remark he took offence and changed his seat on the plane”. So you see, such crap is the foundation of a whole article where an individual’s *unverifiable gossip* is peddled as the basis of a commentary on the entire state of Gujarat and Modi. Splendid! Of course, I don’t have to tell you that Katju is lying when he claims 2000 Muslims were killed. Well, I also suggested why not claim 10000 killed if you had to throw up a “*Worli Matka*” number? This is what the media has been doing for a long time, haven’t they?




The twisted Rajdeep claims someone told him about dictatorship on a flight. The same practice also continues in interviews with people. Anchors throw all kinds of questions with no evidence or basis. When the motive of an interview is to peddle a pre-set agenda of the anchor, it becomes plainly obvious to even the casual viewer. Rajdeep still claims the SC rejection, SIT findings and the lower court rejection of petitions trying to hold Narendra Modi responsible for Gujarat 2002 are unacceptable to many critics. *Are court rulings subject to acceptance of critics*? And who the hell are these critics? Well, members of the same filthy Hammam that Rajdeep represents; his anti-Modi, anti-Hindu gang. So it stands to reason that RS’s Padma award is also corrupt and purchased. There are many critics who question if he deserved it at all. *How many of you agree this cheap propagandist deserved a Padma*? Naturally, Rajdeep’s hatred takes it further when he is angry that a Muslim like *MJ Akbar* has joined the BJP after criticising the party and Modi for many years.




In an interview of MJA on March 24 Rajdeep asks him many questions which have no basis or are at best hypothetical. He asks MJA “*Are you today giving Modi a clean chit*”? Oh! So MJA is authorised to give clean chits? And is that even acceptable to a Gandhi-family poodle like Rajdeep? MJA explains that for 10 years Modi was scrutinised by every legal authority and that too under a non-BJP govt and they still couldn’t find any linkages to the riots but that is hardly acceptable to Rajdeep. Then RS asks MJA “*So you were mistaken*”? And MJA tells him bluntly “*We were all mistaken in putting personal linkages. We should have the ability to accept the facts*”. Unable to digest the truth RS then says “*There have been many question marks over the SIT inquiry*”. What are those questions? And who are the ones raising those questions. Even that was tested in the lower court at Ahmedabad and the questions rejected. I would have to say only predominantly anti-Hindu rogues like Rajdeep are raising those questions. It is not just because of Modi, it is because they hate the RSS, they hate the BJP and they hate anything that is remotely connected to Hindutva. *To them Hindutva is “evil*”.

Then RS asks “*Are you saying Modi was a target of witch-hunt by journalists like you*”? It doesn’t occur to the corrupt Rajdeep that that is a question he should ask his own mirror. And then follows another moronic question “*Would Nehru approve of Modi’s version of secularism*”? (That is India-first, no appeasement and so on). Who the hell is Nehru to approve of anything today? *Would Nehru approve of corrupt and bribe-taking journos like Rajdeep*? That is the question I would like to ask. A guy fired from IBN had protested, called Rajdeep a “*Dalal*” and asked how Rajdeep got his *52-crore bungalow*. Where did Rajdeep get such money except by corrupt means and bribery? Who are the ones who paid this corrupt media crook? Any answers Rajdeep? MJA pointed out to RS that it’s a Congress govt at the Centre that hounded Modi through various agencies. Similarly, *it is a Congress govt which has protected Rajdeep’s corruption* so far. Isn’t that plausible? And that is why RS rants against Modi and continues his witch-hunt. Isn’t that true as well? Because a non-Congress govt will prosecute him for illegal wealth?

And the biggest concern for Rajdeep has been *Muslims, Muslims, Muslims*! And when MJA pointed out Congress has left Muslims impoverished, Rajdeep was not willing to listen. MJA at one point had to ask him to show the patience to “listen” as a journalist should. If there are Muslims opposed to Modi, there are also Muslims in favour of Modi. *Rajdeep believes Muslims should hate Modi as much as he does* and that’s his problem. Muslims themselves have as many opinions as is natural in a large population like India. But here’s a sample of Muslims:




Rajdeep’s hatred has closed his doors to all other points of view that Muslims hold. Perhaps he too desires Muslims must remain a downtrodden community who should not take their chances with another leader without being prejudiced by corrupt media morons like him. *Failure is not a person, failure is a situation*. That applies to a community too. Muslims are not failures. They have been forced to believe they are but it’s a “situation” they too can overcome if not led by selfish politicians and parties. Modi has no selfish motive. If he wants to lead India to a better future he seems to possess the ideas to do so and he has shown no signs like some dynastic cronies of personally enriching himself in doing so. This is probably what compels the likes of Akbar and Siddiqui to reverse their opinions about him. I have pointed at the corruption of Rajdeep for the simple principle *that allegations hurled without evidence or based on hearsay from Salma or Sabrina on a flight doesn’t count*. Anyone can hurl a thousand. The answer to such nonsense is what is called *Hitchens’ Razor*:




For 10 years Rajdeep and the other crooks in the media have hurled any number of allegations against Modi without any evidence. They must remember, it is easy to concoct *Salma-Sabrina* stories from flights, it is easy to throw allegations like Rajdeep’s 52 crore bungalow. Rajdeep was so rattled by the 52-crore allegation that he pleaded that video be removed (and it was removed from Youtube). Therefore, it demands that he too be careful on mindlessly continuing to hurl allegations against others, especially when the courts of the country have dismissed them. *Respect the law, moron*!




But Rajdeep does have one good habit though. Every night he sings a lullaby for his Twitter followers. But even MJA told him to complete the song “*Chodo kal ki baaten*” which he sang with the second line “*Naya daur hai, nayi umang hai*”. It’s not just MJA but even others are telling Rajdeep not to sing “incomplete” songs but to complete with the second lines which are often more important. Whispers on a flight, “He said, she said” kind of evidence, motivated pimpernels like Teesta or Sanjiv Bhatt do not constitute evidence. *Teesta in all likelihood will be prosecuted and sent to jail*. Rajdeep may have his fantasy islands of all such evidences and witnesses. In the end they couldn’t survive. RS claims he is not a Congress or Gandhi doormat. But if he observes his Twitter feed and comments on his articles the Congress supporters usually defend him staunchly. And just to tell him, even though this site is often called a RW site, MJ Akbar (who was very anti-Modi) was still voted one of the *best journalists*. Rajdeep must wonder why. *Living in fantasy is not a crime, but living in fantasies filled with hatred will invariably take its toll*.


_PS: The first image in this post with tweets of March 2006 is also a fantasy. Twitter wasn’t launched till July 2006_.



Share on facebookSh

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fsayed

BJP leader, wife caught taking Rs 10-lakh bribe - Hindustan Times



BJP leader Ganesh Malviya and his wife Poonam Rai, an income tax official, were arrested by the CBI on charges of accepting Rs. 10 lakh as bribe from a builder, on Saturday.

The builder, Rajesh Bhadoriya, has alleged that Malviya was using the BJP’s state headquarters in Bhopal’s Deendayal Parisar to strike ‘deals’ with influential people caught in the I-T net. Malviya is the co-convener of the party’s national election cell and has rubbed shoulders with the party’s top leadership, including Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi and Madhya Pradesh chief minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan.

“Malviya called me to the BJP office on Friday night to demand money. The deal was settled in the media cell of the party office,” said Bhadoriya.



Bhadoriya, also from the BJP, is the state convener of the party’s cultural cell in MP. 

Acting on Bhadoriya’s complaint, the CBI on Friday laid a trap and caught Malviya, his wife, a deputy I-T commissioner, and two others.

Bhadoriya’s, in his complaint, said they had sought a bribe from him to settle a pending I-T assessment matter of his firm.

Reacting to Malviya’s arrest, BJP state spokesperson Deepak Vijayvargiya said, “Malviya was appointed as party office-bearer by the BJP headquarters and only they are entitled to take action against them. We have informed them of the development.”

“We are not aware whether he was using the BJP office but it looks unlikely as he has his house in the city, where he would be more comfortable talking about the deal,” Vijayvargiya said.

'Anyone but Modi': many Indian Muslims fear the worst - Hindustan Times


Some recoil at his name, while others still refuse to acknowledge his popularity. India's Muslims have watched the rise of election frontrunner Narendra Modi anxiously and are now united in their wariness.





BJP's PM candidate Narendra Modi addresses a lawyers' meeting in new Delhi. (HT photo)
Many of the worshippers at the Jama Masjid Terhi Bazaar mosque in Ayodhya, a kilometre from India's most notorious religious flashpoint, were too young to remember the 1992 riots which left more than 2,000 people dead.

Not Mohammad Sageer, a teenager at the time of India's worst post-independence violence.



"What could be worse than seeing Muslims being beaten up, cut up and burned to death?" he told AFP in front of the small blue-coloured mosque bathed in harsh midday sunshine.

The dispute in Ayodhya, which boiled over when zealots tore down a mosque believed to have been built over the birthplace of the Hindu god Ram, left deep scars but vaulted Modi's Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) to national prominence.

The enduring sensitivity can be judged by the police presence today. Each visitor negotiates five layers of security as they proceed under caged walkways topped by razor wire to the shrine at the centre.

From watchtowers and gathered in groups, paramilitary police keep guard, automatic weapons at the ready.

It is a potent reminder of the consequences when religious tensions in one of the world's most diverse countries, bound together by a secular and liberal constitution, are given vent.

Now wrapped up in India's famously inert legal system, the once-explosive dispute over ownership of the site has cooled in litigation.

"But if the BJP comes to power with a full fledged majority, then the atmosphere will become a bit tense here," warned Sageer, now aged 36.

*Manifesto pledgeFor long a central plank of its agenda, the BJP manifesto still contains a pledge to construct a Ram temple on the site of the old Babri Masjid mosque.

Although largely overlooked due to his association with a more recent religious conflagration -- riots in his home state of Gujarat in 2002 -- Modi has links to this struggle too.

The 63-year-old, tipped to become prime minister after elections starting April 7, was an organiser in Gujarat for BJP leader L.K. Advani who began a nationwide march to demand a temple for Ram in 1990.

Biographer Nilanjan Mukhopadhyay said it was a role which enabled Modi "to burst onto the national political stage" as the huge agitation galvanised public support for the temple.

"The Muslim community is anxious about Modi," said Mujibur Rehman of the Centre for Minority Studies at Delhi's Jamia Millia Islamia university.

"What scares Muslims is essentially that they are convinced that this is a person who doesn't have much respect for them, for their lives and for their future."

Modi's background, and his lack of outreach to religious minorities even during campaigning, gives them reasons for concern, Rehman said.

The strict vegetarian, who does yoga every day, joined a grassroots Hindu nationalist group as a boy, entered the BJP at a time of deteriorating inter-religious ties, and is tainted by the 2002 riots.

In that spasm of violence, more than 1,000 people, mostly Muslims, died.

Modi had just become chief minister of Gujarat at the time and has been repeatedly investigated -- and never found guilty -- over suspicions he did too little to prevent the bloodshed.

A woman he later appointed as a cabinet minister was jailed for life for orchestrating some of the worst of the killing.

When his aide Amit Shah called for a Ram temple in Ayodhya while visiting last July, some worried that the dispute's embers could be reignited.

"Not Modi. I wouldn't want to see someone like Modi in my lifetime," says Haji Mahboob Ahmad, head of the group defending the right of Muslims to worship at the contested site in Ayodhya. "Anyone but him."

Toilets, not templesDuring campaigning, Modi has presented himself as a moderate nationalist focused on economic development and good governance.

"For me my religion is 'nation first, India first'," he has told rallies, adding that the constitution was his "only holy book" and that toilets should come first, "temple later".

He also came as close as ever to apologising for the 2002 riots, saying he felt "grief" and "misery".

But his decision to contest a seat from the Hindu holy city of Varanasi was a reminder to supporters that he had not forgotten his roots.

And he has also spoken about how "75 percent of people" in India -- meaning Hindus -- have been ignored by the Congress party, in power for the last decade.

Muslims account for around 13 percent of India's population.

Any Hindutva agenda he might seek to project in power would likely be limited by the compulsions of coalition politics.

A BJP parliamentary majority is highly unlikely, although some supporters still dream of what it could lead to.

"If a Hindu party wins a majority of votes then we will ask that a law be passed by parliament to free Ram's birthplace and it be given to the Hindu community," Sharad Sharma from the Vishva Hindu Parishad (VHP, World Hindu Council) told AFP in Ayodhya. 

Around him, stone carvers chiselled away at pieces of an under-construction Ram temple overseen by the VHP which many hope will one day take form on the site of the former mosque.*


----------



## Jason bourne

NaMo's first pre-election interview today at 8.00 pm on ETV...
.
.
Or ek baat 

Aab ki baar modi sarkar
Vote for BJP


----------



## Jason bourne

Every one add

Aab ki baar modi sarkar
Vote for BJP 

In every SMS and whatsapp jokes or quotes .. am doing this and looks very effective


----------



## onu1886

Jason bourne said:


> Every one add
> 
> Aab ki baar modi sarkar
> Vote for BJP
> 
> In every SMS and whatsapp jokes or quotes .. am doing this and looks very effective


 
Kal chutti lene ka hai vichaar
Abki baar , Modi sarkaar


----------



## Jason bourne

onu1886 said:


> Kal chutti lene ka hai vichaar
> Abki baar , Modi sarkaar



Hehehehe 

Aabki baar modi sarkar .....


----------



## Fireurimagination

Meri taraf se bhi ek - Indian spinners ne macha di Australian camp mein hahakar...aabki baar Modi sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

BJP needs to arrange some meetings urgently with Brahmins in UP. A good section is not happy.


----------



## nair

The number of Modi supporters in PDF are overwhelming...... But does this turn into votes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

nair said:


> The number of Modi supporters in PDF are overwhelming...... But does this turn into votes?



Considering that BJP is by far the largest party in the polls and linear progression shows it'll get its 272, means that yes, it is turning into votes.


----------



## nair

kbd-raaf said:


> Considering that BJP is by far the largest party in the polls and linear progression shows it'll get its 272, means that yes, it is turning into votes.



I seriously doubt of getting 272...... Yes BJP is going to be the largest party in parliament..... But they will have to take support from regional parties......


----------



## The_Showstopper

HariPrasad said:


> What sort of Proof do you need. his own party man says the she asked Rs 7 lakhs for election campaign for him. Do you want me to provide the video of conversation?



That's accusation not proof. Hope you can differentiate between these two... 




HariPrasad said:


> Yes it is a great news of course. COmpare that with any other government. These problems are acute and take decades to resolve.
> 
> In delhi, COngress had its government for 15 years still they could not provide clean water to national capital. People like you will apply different criterion to judge the performance BJP lead and other government.



And he did have more than a decade to do that, Since you bring in Congress government of Delhi, let me tell you even Modi Government had a similar time frame and he wasn't really good at sorting it out. So what makes him and his government any better than the former Congress government?


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> BTW, why is BJP doing blunder in AP of not tying up with TDP??




BJP is stronger than TDP in Telangana still TDP do ot want to give right share to BJP. That is the problem. It is good for BJP to go alone in long run. TDP had opposed Telangana and so they have no base. BJP with some big leader joining Party cadre may emerge as the substitute of Congress


----------



## The_Showstopper

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL.....
> 
> I knew a hater like you would object to Narendra Modi's website even if it speaks the truth so that is why I have posted multiple links you dumbass. If only you have bothered to read them ........ but then again you did read them and you know the project is a reality  .....so reality your hysterical laughter is only to cover your shame and willful ignorance.
> 
> The reality is that the Center via the Environmental ministry has purposely delayed the project. However Modi has worked around this problem by getting the project feasibility approved by National Institute of Ocean Technology so that even the PM cannot prevent this work.
> 
> Now suck on that.
> 
> The reality is that your question of why does not Modi do more is answered. He is done much more than you can even imagine. You are just too much of a hater to either see it or Admit it when you see it.



I never quoted you and wouldn't really want to hold any conversation with buffoons like you who know nothing apart from abusing. Even Congress is making tall claims in their Bharat nirmaan ads. So do you want me to believe in them? Anyways don't reply to me or quote me as I am least bothered about your views...



AugenBlick said:


> Whats the matter ... run out of facts?
> Tell me where any "feku bhakt" said he created water from nothing
> 
> Forget it
> Just tell me how Arvind Kejriwal will solve the issue if he is made Gujarat CM. Remember he cannot legislate water into creation like he did with electricity.
> Give a solution instead of a problem. Stop being an AAPtard.



LOL You seem to have no argument left to defend your "larger than life" guru. Wasn't he and is still projected as a wonder man who with a magic wand would make India a supa dupa powa....

So you tell me how Modi will make my country prosperous? What does he hold under his sleeve?

And speaking of AK, he would at least try his best whole heartedly to get these things done which I don't think has been the case with Modi...


----------



## The_Showstopper

kaykay said:


> I recently met an environment ministry officer based in Bhavnagar who had done survey for this project. He said that Its central govt which is intentionally delaying to clear this project even after Gujarat govt has agreed to their conditions regarding environment long back.
> 
> 
> Hahahaha Isko bolte hai chappal bhiga ke maarna. Haha



Mate When Modi can fight tooth and nail to get Lok Ayukta in his favour, why didn't he do the same thing with this water problem? What stopped him all these years?


----------



## kbd-raaf

nair said:


> I seriously doubt of getting 272...... Yes BJP is going to be the largest party in parliament..... But they will have to take support from regional parties......



I doubt that too. NDA will form government, not BJP.

@The Showstopper:

It seems like your support of AK is more emotional than logical.



> And speaking of AK, *he would at least try his best whole heartedly to get these things done which I don't think has been the case with Modi...*



The above is a subjective view of him. An objective view would be based on his track record which is dismal to say the least. You are one the loyal AAPs, the equivalent of the loyal Hindutva base of the BJP.

In any case, pretty sure 90% of Indians have made up their mind about who to vote. The rest will vote for whoever is going to win in their constituencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Nice Add ...; )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

The_Showstopper said:


> Mate When Modi can fight tooth and nail to get Lok Ayukta in his favour, why didn't he do the same thing with this water problem? What stopped him all these years?


Mate Modi has clearly targetted Jayanti Natarajan for this. He had pointed in past that Jayanti is deliberately delaying these projects in Gujarat by not giving clearance from Environment ministry while at the same time she cleared projects worth thousands of crores in Haryana within days. I think news channels had pointed this matter too few months back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*MP Congress leader Sanjay Pathak joins BJP*



> Welcoming Pathak, who is an MLA from Vijayraghogarh seat in Katni district, Chouhan said, "His honour will be protected in the BJP."
> 
> "Today is an auspicious day as per the Hindu calendar and Pathak is joining BJP on this day to strengthen the ruling party in the state," he said.
> 
> Before joining BJP, Pathak resigned from Congress and his membership in the State Assembly.
> 
> Pathak said he resigned from the Congress as the grand old party no longer remained the party of Nehru and Gandhi. He also denied reports that he is joining BJP to protect his mining business.
> 
> "If that was the case then I would have joined BJP about six years back," he added.
> 
> Besides Pathak, another Congress leader Rajendra Singh Gehlot also joined BJP on the occasion.
> 
> MP Congress leader Sanjay Pathak joins BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Farrukhabad AAP candidate Mukul Tripathi refuses to contest
*New Delhi:* The rebellion woes for the Aam Aadmi Party aren't ending this election season. The party's Farrukhabad candidate Mukul Tripathi has now returned his ticket.
Mukul Tripathi has alleged that there is corruption in the AAP. He has also hit out at the mismanagement within AAP.
"Though the party claims to be fighting against corruption, the party itself is corrupt. There is mismanagement within the party and the members have no time to interact with their LS candidate. I have got no support from the party," Tripathi said.
The journalist-turned-politician was fielded against External Affairs Minister Salman Khurshid from the Farrukhabad seat.


----------



## The_Showstopper

kaykay said:


> Mate Modi has clearly targetted Jayanti Natarajan for this. He had pointed in past that Jayanti is deliberately delaying these projects in Gujarat by not giving clearance from Environment ministry while at the same time she cleared projects worth thousands of crores in Haryana within days. I think news channels had pointed this matter too few months back.



He could have gone the judicial way and sorted this out, Why was it just left for political bickering? Anyways I found something for you...

*Reportedly, the state governments have submitted reports of ‘complete rehabilitation’ to the R&R Sub Group of the Narmada Control Authority (NCA) and the NCA is to take a final decision on the 2nd of July at Indore, regarding permission to raise the height of the Sardar Sarovar Dam from the present 122 mts to final height of 138 mts.*


*Thousands are yet to get land, thousands more alternative livelihood, fishing rights, house plots at R&R sites and other amenities and entitlements. Corruption worth, 1,000 crores is under judicial investigation. Major environmental non-compliance has been exposed byMoEF’s expert committees’. In such a situation, drowning the 2 lakh population in the living village communities would be a human massacre, worse than the painful Uttarakhand disaster.*

Source: Sardar Sarovar Dam | kracktivist



kbd-raaf said:


> I doubt that too. NDA will form government, not BJP.
> 
> @The Showstopper:
> 
> It seems like your support of AK is more emotional than logical.
> 
> 
> 
> The above is a subjective view of him. An objective view would be based on his track record which is dismal to say the least. You are one the loyal AAPs, the equivalent of the loyal Hindutva base of the BJP.
> 
> In any case, pretty sure 90% of Indians have made up their mind about who to vote. The rest will vote for whoever is going to win in their constituencies.



And how did come to the conclusion that my support for AK is more emotional rather than logical?

As you love to mention him with his "number" 49, then you can also go through his work in those 49 days which I've already posted on this thread and then you can decide for it.

Anyways let the people decide for themselves....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

..........ps


----------



## Jason bourne

Lols 

Prakash karat : BJP ko rokne k liye chunav k baad congress se gathbandhan ko tayar lekin congress netrutv nahi kar sakti 

Dosto kuch bhi ho 

Aabki baar modi sarkar ) 

Meanwhile in nalanda bihar 

Nitish ki sabhame pathar fenke gaye " road nahi to vote nahi " k nare lage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

The_Showstopper said:


> That's accusation not proof. Hope you can differentiate between these two...




But when it comes to Modi, the unfounded charges by opposition parties are proof for you guys. I hope you exercise same yard stick for both.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## HariPrasad

ranjeet said:


> Is baar vote to BJP ko hi jaayega ... only muslims are confused this time around in western UP, unko samajh nahi aa raha konsi party zaada secular hai. congress bsp ya sp




As per opinion poll BJP is also getting 10 to 12% of Muslim votes.


----------



## The_Showstopper

HariPrasad said:


> But when it comes to Modi, the unfounded charges by opposition parties are proof for you guys. I hope you exercise same yard stick for both.



Can you please point out posts of mine which just showed the accusations of Opp party against Modi without a proper credible source?


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


> I say vote for congress  India needs a good looking leader for a change....Rahul



Hum koi shaadi key liye dhulha nhi choose kar rhey.............na hi hum Bobby darling hai 

Abki Bar Modi Sarkar!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> If AAP reduces further BSP could gain and thereby lowering BJP's tally
> 
> View attachment 22748
> 
> 
> Uttarpradesh BJP VS to Seat Conversion (Historical) Remember-Up had 85 seats upto 1999




It does not seem to be happening from your graph. BJP is consistently improving and BSP gone down by 1%. Some opinion polls predicts BSp 8 to 12 seats with 18% vote share.



fsayed said:


> BJP leader, wife caught taking Rs 10-lakh bribe - Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> 
> BJP leader Ganesh Malviya and his wife Poonam Rai, an income tax official, were arrested by the CBI on charges of accepting Rs. 10 lakh as bribe from a builder, on Saturday.
> 
> The builder, Rajesh Bhadoriya, has alleged that Malviya was using the BJP’s state headquarters in Bhopal’s Deendayal Parisar to strike ‘deals’ with influential people caught in the I-T net. Malviya is the co-convener of the party’s national election cell and has rubbed shoulders with the party’s top leadership, including Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi and Madhya Pradesh chief minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan.
> 
> “Malviya called me to the BJP office on Friday night to demand money. The deal was settled in the media cell of the party office,” said Bhadoriya.
> 
> 
> 
> Bhadoriya, also from the BJP, is the state convener of the party’s cultural cell in MP.
> 
> Acting on Bhadoriya’s complaint, the CBI on Friday laid a trap and caught Malviya, his wife, a deputy I-T commissioner, and two others.
> 
> Bhadoriya’s, in his complaint, said they had sought a bribe from him to settle a pending I-T assessment matter of his firm.
> 
> Reacting to Malviya’s arrest, BJP state spokesperson Deepak Vijayvargiya said, “Malviya was appointed as party office-bearer by the BJP headquarters and only they are entitled to take action against them. We have informed them of the development.”
> 
> “We are not aware whether he was using the BJP office but it looks unlikely as he has his house in the city, where he would be more comfortable talking about the deal,” Vijayvargiya said.
> 
> 'Anyone but Modi': many Indian Muslims fear the worst - Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> Some recoil at his name, while others still refuse to acknowledge his popularity. India's Muslims have watched the rise of election frontrunner Narendra Modi anxiously and are now united in their wariness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJP's PM candidate Narendra Modi addresses a lawyers' meeting in new Delhi. (HT photo)
> Many of the worshippers at the Jama Masjid Terhi Bazaar mosque in Ayodhya, a kilometre from India's most notorious religious flashpoint, were too young to remember the 1992 riots which left more than 2,000 people dead.
> 
> Not Mohammad Sageer, a teenager at the time of India's worst post-independence violence.
> 
> 
> 
> "What could be worse than seeing Muslims being beaten up, cut up and burned to death?" he told AFP in front of the small blue-coloured mosque bathed in harsh midday sunshine.
> 
> The dispute in Ayodhya, which boiled over when zealots tore down a mosque believed to have been built over the birthplace of the Hindu god Ram, left deep scars but vaulted Modi's Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) to national prominence.
> 
> The enduring sensitivity can be judged by the police presence today. Each visitor negotiates five layers of security as they proceed under caged walkways topped by razor wire to the shrine at the centre.
> 
> From watchtowers and gathered in groups, paramilitary police keep guard, automatic weapons at the ready.
> 
> It is a potent reminder of the consequences when religious tensions in one of the world's most diverse countries, bound together by a secular and liberal constitution, are given vent.
> 
> Now wrapped up in India's famously inert legal system, the once-explosive dispute over ownership of the site has cooled in litigation.
> 
> "But if the BJP comes to power with a full fledged majority, then the atmosphere will become a bit tense here," warned Sageer, now aged 36.
> 
> *Manifesto pledgeFor long a central plank of its agenda, the BJP manifesto still contains a pledge to construct a Ram temple on the site of the old Babri Masjid mosque.
> 
> Although largely overlooked due to his association with a more recent religious conflagration -- riots in his home state of Gujarat in 2002 -- Modi has links to this struggle too.
> 
> The 63-year-old, tipped to become prime minister after elections starting April 7, was an organiser in Gujarat for BJP leader L.K. Advani who began a nationwide march to demand a temple for Ram in 1990.
> 
> Biographer Nilanjan Mukhopadhyay said it was a role which enabled Modi "to burst onto the national political stage" as the huge agitation galvanised public support for the temple.
> 
> "The Muslim community is anxious about Modi," said Mujibur Rehman of the Centre for Minority Studies at Delhi's Jamia Millia Islamia university.
> 
> "What scares Muslims is essentially that they are convinced that this is a person who doesn't have much respect for them, for their lives and for their future."
> 
> Modi's background, and his lack of outreach to religious minorities even during campaigning, gives them reasons for concern, Rehman said.
> 
> The strict vegetarian, who does yoga every day, joined a grassroots Hindu nationalist group as a boy, entered the BJP at a time of deteriorating inter-religious ties, and is tainted by the 2002 riots.
> 
> In that spasm of violence, more than 1,000 people, mostly Muslims, died.
> 
> Modi had just become chief minister of Gujarat at the time and has been repeatedly investigated -- and never found guilty -- over suspicions he did too little to prevent the bloodshed.
> 
> A woman he later appointed as a cabinet minister was jailed for life for orchestrating some of the worst of the killing.
> 
> When his aide Amit Shah called for a Ram temple in Ayodhya while visiting last July, some worried that the dispute's embers could be reignited.
> 
> "Not Modi. I wouldn't want to see someone like Modi in my lifetime," says Haji Mahboob Ahmad, head of the group defending the right of Muslims to worship at the contested site in Ayodhya. "Anyone but him."
> 
> Toilets, not templesDuring campaigning, Modi has presented himself as a moderate nationalist focused on economic development and good governance.
> 
> "For me my religion is 'nation first, India first'," he has told rallies, adding that the constitution was his "only holy book" and that toilets should come first, "temple later".
> 
> He also came as close as ever to apologising for the 2002 riots, saying he felt "grief" and "misery".
> 
> But his decision to contest a seat from the Hindu holy city of Varanasi was a reminder to supporters that he had not forgotten his roots.
> 
> And he has also spoken about how "75 percent of people" in India -- meaning Hindus -- have been ignored by the Congress party, in power for the last decade.
> 
> Muslims account for around 13 percent of India's population.
> 
> Any Hindutva agenda he might seek to project in power would likely be limited by the compulsions of coalition politics.
> 
> A BJP parliamentary majority is highly unlikely, although some supporters still dream of what it could lead to.
> 
> "If a Hindu party wins a majority of votes then we will ask that a law be passed by parliament to free Ram's birthplace and it be given to the Hindu community," Sharad Sharma from the Vishva Hindu Parishad (VHP, World Hindu Council) told AFP in Ayodhya.
> 
> Around him, stone carvers chiselled away at pieces of an under-construction Ram temple overseen by the VHP which many hope will one day take form on the site of the former mosque.*




Oh My god!!!!!!!!!

Now Modi will loose.


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## HariPrasad

onu1886 said:


> Manohar Parrikar as home minister?? I never even knew they are planning to shift him from Goa to Centre.
> 
> And my fav BJP leader ,Arun Shourie in the Cabinet . Yay.




Shourie deserves much more than anybody else. He is a true party man never bluffed anything against party like NAMO. NAMO and Arun are different from others. True disciplined soldiers of the party.



cheekybird said:


> I say vote for congress  India needs a good looking leader for a change....Rahul




Cheeky Ma'm seems to be over impressed with Rahul. 

But Indian people aren't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> It does not seem to be happening from your graph. BJP is consistently improving and BSP gone down by 1%. Some opinion polls predicts BSp 8 to 12 seats with 18% vote share.
> 
> .



Earlier it was 25,if dalits comeback to BSP difference Between BJP and BSP will narrow,at present muslims are not voting for bsp,if bsp gains that will also happen :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


>



Man are you for real???

loses first TWITTER BATTLE??? as if it was first battle of Panipat 

Let's just wait for 16th may, everything will be clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

The_Showstopper said:


> And he did have more than a decade to do that, Since you bring in Congress government of Delhi, let me tell you even Modi Government had a similar time frame and he wasn't really good at sorting it out. So what makes him and his government any better than the former Congress government?




What make him different is outstanding work done in decade to pull large part of Gujarta out of Water scarcity which No other Government could do. Look at Maharashtra. 22 farmers have committed suicide in 3 weeks. How ever blind people can not witness difference.



GreenFoe said:


> Earlier it was 25,if dalits comeback to BSP difference Between BJP and BSP will narrow,at present muslims are not voting for bsp,if bsp gains that will also happen :|




It doesn't seems so from opinion poll figure.


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


>




Next what??even after having more money power (for modi), the no. of people per square feet of ground in Kejriwals rally > Modi's rally


----------



## jha

Hmm.. Interesting.. No wonder Naveen Patnaik has doubled his efforts to stitch up a third front in last few days..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/450602468221935616


----------



## HariPrasad

The_Showstopper said:


> Can you please point out posts of mine which just showed the accusations of Opp party against Modi without a proper credible source?



Look bellow 2 posts. Both are unfounded. Modi appointed lokayukta (In consultation with leader pf opposition Shaktishing Gohil) way bak in 2006 but corrupt congi governer didn't appoint him. 

In your second post you try to prove under scanner transaction as corruption. You certainly have double standard. 



The_Showstopper said:


> Mate When Modi can fight tooth and nail to get Lok Ayukta in his favour, why didn't he do the same thing with this water problem? What stopped him all these years?





The_Showstopper said:


> Thousands are yet to get land, thousands more alternative livelihood, fishing rights, house plots at R&R sites and other amenities and entitlements. Corruption worth, 1,000 crores is under judicial investigation. Major environmental non-compliance has been exposed byMoEF’s expert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Is there Congress Candidate in Varanasi against Namo yet or people should consider Kejri as joint AAPCon candidate there?


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Is there Congress Candidate in Varanasi against Namo yet or people should consider Kejri as joint AAPCon candidate there?



Kejri is in the fix. If Congress does field a candidate, votes gets split.

If congress doesn't field & suppport kejri, than the team b tag gets more strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> What make him different is outstanding work done in decade to pull large part of Gujarta out of Water scarcity which No other Government could do. Look at Maharashtra. 22 farmers have committed suicide in 3 weeks. How ever blind people can not witness difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seems so from opinion poll figure.



Check the october numbers ,But the good thing for bjp is bsp doesn't VS convert nicely(spread) ,unlike a sp which can win majority in 25-26%.


----------



## onu1886

*Modi represents crony capitalism, big businesses support him: FM*

*New Delhi:* Finance Minister P Chidambaram on Monday hit out at Narendra Modi, the prime ministerial candidate of the BJP, saying he represented "crony capitalism" and big businesses which liked it, supported him.
*"Modi is associated with crony capitalists. Big businesses which are comfortable with the idea support him," he said. *

*"The Sensex celebrated when Yashwant Sinha refused to contest elections and it celebrated again when the BJP expelled Jaswant Singh," the 69-year-old said, continuing his acerbic attack.*


Look who's parroting Saint Kejri's lines.

And he seriously needs to learn the art of sarcasm . He is just just copying Modi without even making sense.

Maybe @ExtraOdinary could teach him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

onu1886 said:


> *Modi represents crony capitalism, big businesses support him: FM*
> 
> *New Delhi:* Finance Minister P Chidambaram on Monday hit out at Narendra Modi, the prime ministerial candidate of the BJP, saying he represented "crony capitalism" and big businesses which liked it, supported him.
> *"Modi is associated with crony capitalists. Big businesses which are comfortable with the idea support him," he said. *
> 
> *"The Sensex celebrated when Yashwant Sinha refused to contest elections and it celebrated again when the BJP expelled Jaswant Singh," the 69-year-old said, continuing his acerbic attack.*
> 
> 
> Look who's parroting Saint Kejri's lines.
> 
> And he seriously needs to learn the art of sarcasm . He is just just copying Modi without even making sense.
> 
> Maybe @ExtraOdinary could teach him


Hello Zakir Bhai , how art thou



HariPrasad said:


> Shourie deserves much more than anybody else. He is a true party man never bluffed anything against party like NAMO. NAMO and Arun are different from others. True disciplined soldiers of the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky Ma'm seems to be over impressed with Rahul.
> 
> But Indian people aren't.


Rahuljii is more handsome than your modi shodi. He is loved equally by aall men and women

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Man are you for real???
> 
> loses first TWITTER BATTLE??? as if it was first battle of Panipat
> 
> Let's just wait for 16th may, everything will be clear.




It might not be battle of Panipat but you responding to this post itself shows the significance of this particular "battle"


----------



## Jason bourne

Bjp tdp joins hands in telagna  

Jaylalita will join NDA before election ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> Bjp tdp joins hands in telagna
> 
> *Jaylalita will join NDA before election ....*



link?



The_Showstopper said:


> It might not be battle of Panipat *but you responding to this post* itself shows the significance of this particular "battle"



Mate I understand that I am Modi of this thread  but why are you dying for my reply on this thread just like Kejri


----------



## The_Showstopper

HariPrasad said:


> Look bellow 2 posts. Both are unfounded. Modi appointed lokayukta (In consultation with leader pf opposition Shaktishing Gohil) way bak in 2006 but corrupt congi governer didn't appoint him.
> 
> In your second post you try to prove under scanner transaction as corruption. You certainly have double standard.



You seem to be confused mate, In my first post, I was trying to say that Modi fought a hard battle to get things done his way, so where am I wrong? And lol you speak of double standard when you yourself without any proper evidence accuse "Congi" governor as corrupt....


----------



## arp2041

Arvind Kejriwal meets Lt Governor, requests him to conduct elections in Delhi | NDTV.com

arey chunav karva do..........mujhey CM ka bangla bhut yaad a rha hai.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Mate I understand that I am Modi of this thread  but why are you dying for my reply on this thread just like Kejri



Lagta hai tum bahot hi pahonche huve Antaryaami ho...Tumhe sab pata chaljaata hai 



arp2041 said:


> Next what??even after having more money power (for modi), the no. of people per square feet of ground in Kejriwals rally > Modi's rally



Yaar tum theek ho kya. Lagta hai tumhara maansik santulan bigad gaya mera post dhek kar


----------



## Sourya Kharb

Check Out Kalpsar Project In Gujarat By Narendra Modi.... Its Awesome and huge project..
slideshare. net /swamijyoti/kalpasar-presentation-final


----------



## jbond197

Lol. All Owaisi supporters are defending AAP Kejri these days..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

HariPrasad said:


> What make him different is outstanding work done in decade to pull large part of Gujarta out of Water scarcity which No other Government could do. Look at Maharashtra. 22 farmers have committed suicide in 3 weeks. How ever blind people can not witness difference..



Its not him(Modi) who pulled out Gujarat out of water scarcity but mother nature who has done this trick. Oh man you are fun.....

Source: People battling odds to get drinking water in Gujarat - Hindustan Times

An excerpt from the above source:

*"But 11 good monsoons from 2001 to 2011 had made people forgot those years of scarcity"*


----------



## Manvantaratruti

The_Showstopper said:


> I never quoted you and wouldn't really want to hold any conversation with buffoons like you who know nothing apart from abusing. Even Congress is making tall claims in their Bharat nirmaan ads. So do you want me to believe in them? Anyways don't reply to me or quote me as I am least bothered about your views...



 ........ looks like you are lost for words and have come down to showing your true nature by abusing people  

But irrespective if you have the courage to face me or not, expect me to respond to your post exposing your hate further. Anyone who puts Tipu sultan as their avatar is fair game

There is a HUGE difference between an empty propaganda AD by the congress and actual project that is being implemented ....... not that I would expect a jihadi like you to know the difference. But don't worry, I will teach you.


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Lol. All Owaisi supporters are defending AAP Kejri these days..



Actually all anti-national forces are in open support for AAP 

AK-49 is more famous in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

arp2041 said:


> Man are you for real???
> 
> loses first TWITTER BATTLE??? as if it was first battle of Panipat
> 
> Let's just wait for 16th may, everything will be clear.



He is clutching at straws


----------



## The_Showstopper

Certain trolls here are to be ignored, They can continue with their verbal diarrhea


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> Actually all anti-national forces are in open support for AAP
> 
> AK-49 is more famous in Pakistan


For these Owaisi supporters the new Holi book is TruthOfGujarat.com.. LOL..

Ub unki asal identity batayi to jabardast dard hua..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Actually all anti-national forces are in open support for AAP
> 
> AK-49 is more famous in Pakistan



Anti-national??? LOL Ran out of arguments...


----------



## jbond197

These are the folks who sits in the front row and clap on each of the Akbaruddin's rants.. Like the 20 crores vs 100 crores and abusing other religions ones..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anathema

Have you folks seen this video by Madhu Kishwar ...Blew my mind away and the dirty politics that is being played in the name of seculiarism. 

Please share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Manvantaratruti said:


> As usual you show poor comprehension which is typical of jihadis.
> 
> Most Pakistani's are in support of AAP  ....... and then some Indians.
> 
> Most Indians are in support of BJP .........Yet to find a Pakistani who supports BJP. Where is the confusion ?
> 
> 
> 
> The latest round of clapping was for Imran Masood ...... poor sod is in jail now  ......... heard all muslim are now going to vote for him for abusing Modi  .



They will have to vote for Imraan to show they are the real follower/defenders of religion..


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> link?




Tdp wala news to india tv me aaraha he or jaylalita vali to insider info he


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Arvind Kejriwal meets Lt Governor, requests him to conduct elections in Delhi | NDTV.com
> 
> arey chunav karva do..........mujhey CM ka bangla bhut yaad a rha hai.................




Wo kese CM banenga wo to MP ban ne vala he


----------



## anathema

Madhu Kishwars book Modinama ....Must Read.

http://www.manushi.in/docs/Modinama-ebook.pdf

This is precisely the reason why i supoort Narendra Modi as the PM candidate. My hope was he is not some closet hindutuvadi , but a man who can re-energize the nation. I am glad , i have made Namo as my Choice. 

AbkibaarModiSarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jbond197 said:


> They will have to vote for Imraan to show they are the real follower/defenders of religion..



They *are *the real followers of their religion ..... hence their appreciation for Imran Masood.


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> Tdp wala news to india tv me aaraha he or jaylalita vali to insider info he



abey kaheki insider info............?

jab 6 party alliance already ban chuka hai toh how is pre-poll alliance possible.


----------



## jbond197

I have an imaginary question.. What would have happened if Kejriwal was the CM and train of pilgrims was burnt and riots followed ? How would this CM, who ran away from responsibility of running Delhi effectively in mere 49 days, have behaved differently? My assumption is he would have passed the blame on BJP/Congress, Corruption and resigned at the first sign of trouble.

Also what would have happened under other sickularist leaders?


----------



## GreenFoe

*Indian Elections – A Primer*
The impending elections of India, which is an important South Asian country, is the latest event in the rich democratic tradition of South Asia. On this occasion, I join the pious citizens of Islamic Emirate of Pakistan in their dismay about India’s latest fascination with religious nationalism and religious identity-based politics. Around the living rooms, TV shows and street corners, whenever Pakistanis take a well-deserved break from _“Is Sharia the best choice for whole of Pakistan or just the best choice for a part of Pakistan?”_ debate, you can hear their concern and trepidation that the Indian electorate might not make a choice that is religiously impartial, secular, multicultural and tolerant. To understand these issues better, I have presented an essential primer of the chief actors in the fray, so Pakistanis can make better and informed choices in the impending South Asian election.

*Narinder Modi: The Burning Hot favorite.*
He is the chief Minister of Gujrat and the Prime Ministerial candidate of the Bharatia Janata Party. He is credited with rapid economic development of Gujrat. However, some people rightfully point out that if you take the economic growth of Gujrat, subtract the number of bicycles, divide it by the number of cows and adjust for the number of cricket matches played there in backyards, the resulting number is much worse than the national infant mortality rate. Which goes on to show that when really pressed hard, some math also does not share everyone’s enthusiasm about his skills as an administrator. Then there is the elephant in the room – Modi presided over a massive massacre of Muslims during his watch. No political party has ever won national-level elections after instigating religious riots not involving the Sikhs and a section of Indian electorate is determined to keep it that way. This might prove to be his greatest liability. I have analyzed his electoral prospects in greater detail here.

_Political Advice: In the remaining weeks, provoke riots against the Sikhs. Might prove to be an effective tactic to confuse part of supporters of the other party into voting for you._

*Rahul Gandhi: The Underdog.*
Remember Bollywood movies where the underdog kid from the poor family stands toe to toe against the rich, dumb kid surrounded by a sycophantic coterie and you are moved to rooting for the underdog? Rahul Gandhi is like that. Except he belongs to the ruling party and is not the underdog. And he is rich. Is dumb too. Is surrounded by a sycophantic coterie and the other kid is from a poor background. Very confusing. The main thing is that for some reason he is the underdog — This bollywood movie is about a not-underdog, rich, dumb kid, surrounded by a sycophantic coterie standing toe to toe against a kid from a poor background, but somehow you are moved into supporting the rich kid. Very confusing. Moving on…

Rahul Gandhi arrives with an impressive and long resume. Part of which reads “Father, Mother, Uncle, Grandmother, Great grandfather, Great Great Grandfather…..” but his biggest asset is that he is not Modi and appeals to the _“Please not Modi!!”_ voters. Which means that his party will not win any admiration for good governance either, which is his biggest liability.

_Political Advice: Stop talking. Start praying. Talking only confuses your supporters into voting for the other guy. Praying might prove to be an effective tactic to confuse part of supporters of the other party into voting for you._

I recognize that all this can be very confusing and therefore have made a table for you:





If you say _“But I dont like any of the options!! Why cant I just take a SMS poll of my friends and ask them who to vote for?!”_. Well you are in luck. Let me introduce:

*Arvind Kejriwal: The Joker in the Pack*
Leader of the Aam Admi Party, the Indian equivalent of Pakistan’s Tehreek-e-Insaf (without the embarrassing love for the taliban, and without the confusing xenophobia mixed with foreign trips). His biggest appeal is to the _“Please not Modi!! Too embarrassed to support Rahul”_ voters. His biggest asset is that he is not Modi. The consequent lack of impressive administrative credentials is balanced by the fact that is not Rahul Gandhi either and hence lacks horrible administrative credentials. The man without riots and without any governance record.

_Political Advice: None. In fact, i’d like to take his advice on getting so many twitter followers._

Whatever be the choice, this elections will be keenly watched, contested and commented upon by the Pakistani polity who have always shown a keen interest on matters of good governance, democracy, secularism, multiculturalism and minority rights in foreign countries. One thing is certain, democracy will be the winner in this keenly fought contest in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

jbond197 said:


> I have an imaginary question.. What would have happened if Kejriwal was the CM and train of pilgrims was burnt and riots followed ? How would this CM, who ran away from responsibility of running Delhi effectively in mere 49 days, have behaved differently? My assumption is he would have passed the blame on BJP/Congress, Corruption and resigned at the first sign of trouble.
> 
> Also what would have happened under other sickularist leaders?



He would have wondered why there was no water to extinguish the fire on the train. A dharna would have followed demanding the free water supply to raised to 20 liters which can handle this situation. But then he would follow it up with a resignation crying conspiracy by Reliance since there is no water left in the lakes and that Reliance has taken up all the water for its chemical processing...

There this sounds absolutely logical in AK 49 world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

AAP fields Jaaved Jaaferi from Lucknow; Kejriwal says AAP gaining in Varanasi - The Times of India


Javed jafri - this is the same guy who blamed the 2008 mumbai attacks on Babri demolition while talking to TV channels during live coverage of attacks right outside Tal Mahal hotel. I saw that comment live on one of the channels and hated him since then for trying to justify the attack. As if there was any dearth of Islamic terrorism before babri or they lack any reasons for terrorism..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

Yogendra Yadav :-
Before AAP




Post AAP.




Notice how everyone runs out of points to criticize him and just say he is "sub-democratic" (WTF, democracy relates to leader selection not his style of work) , he is totalitarian , he occupies space etc etc. hahaha losers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Anti-national??? LOL Ran out of arguments...



Yeh......Just like your FIRST BATTLE OF TWITTER argument

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> abey kaheki insider info............?
> 
> jab 6 party alliance already ban chuka hai toh how is pre-poll alliance possible.




Hehehe honga honga 

Aabki baar modi sarkar .
Vote for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Yeh......Just like your FIRST BATTLE OF TWITTER argument



This "twitter war" has really given you guys goosebumps....  

I've never seen a BJPtard responding to any of my previous posts the way you are doing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Dear all,
Please maintan holiness of the group.
Don't make it political war zone, vote as per ur preferences and understanding. 
Don't spoil the harmony of the group for Modi, Kejri or Rahul...

Thanks...







Lekin ek baat yaad rakhna....

Kuchh bhi kar lo 
jeetega Modi hi...!!!


Aabki baar modi sarkar  



----------



## The_Showstopper

1) Delhi HC finds BJP, Congress guilty of receiving foreign funding - The Times of India




2) Delhi HC finds BJP, Congress guilty of taking foreign funding


----------



## arp2041

LOL..............since all other parties are corrupt & Kejri is the Saint on earth..........chk out his honesty 






Arnab an Ambani agent...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## jbond197

Arvind Kejriwal admits not having done enough on Santosh Koli death probe

He claimed that Santosh Koli was murdered but after becoming CM he got so busy doing Dharnas and spreading Anarchy that he forgot to share his bible of proofs with cops and seeking their help for an investigation.

I am sorry to say but i feel he got what he wanted out of Santosh. Any investigation in the death will not give him any political mileage and I guess he now think its waste of his time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

US may ship out Nancy Powell to please Modi - Hindustan Times

Washington is likely to appoint a new ambassador in New Delhi to work with the next government, say US and Indian diplomats familiar with the plan. Nancy Powell will be replaced, probably with a political appointee, as an attempt by the Obama administration to “clean the slate” with India.


US ambassador to India Nancy Powell and Gujarat CM Narendra Modi met in Gandhinagar on February 13, 2014. (agency photo)
Powell will be shifted as part of a larger effort to repair an Indo-US relationship damaged on two fronts. No dates for her move are known, but it will be some time after the summer’s Lok Sabha elections that end May 16.

First, and most important, is Washington’s belated recognition that a Narendra Modi government is likely and that the US’ hardline on his visa ban will have bilateral consequences.



“In all likelihood, Powell will be recalled, as she is seen as someone who is cold to the party’s prime ministerial candidate,” a senior BJP leader told HT.

Wrongly or rightly, Powell is being singled out as a reason the US declined to join other Western countries in lifting the visa ban

She is also being seen as having dragged her heels on meeting the Gujarat chief minister. BJP sources say Modi “perceived” the ambassador as being too close to the UPA’s foreign policy establishment and that she “seemed somewhat reluctant to travel to Gandhinagar”.

In her defence, US sources say Powell held back from engaging with Modi in part because of “resistance from New Delhi”.

Moving the ambassador would be an easy way to preempt calls from Modi’s circle that, as PM, he should cold shoulder the US. “Being sacrificed for political ends is part of a career diplomat’s job,” said a diplomatic source.

The second front is the arrest and strip-search of Indian diplomat Devyani Khobragade. Powell has been privately criticised within US and Indian officialdoms for failing to pre-empt the crisis. But others argue the Khobragade incident was more a consequence of systemic problems than any individual’s failure. Either way, replacing a diplomat is an easy way for Washington to signal it wants to look beyond the crisis

Powell had sought to meet Modi in December, but he rejected her initial offer for a meeting on the sidelines of a conference. By the time the ambassador was ready to meet him in Gandhinagar, the Khobragade incident intervened. They finally met in mid-February.

Powell is one of the most experienced state department officials when it comes to South Asia with a career that has included stints in Kolkata, Kathmandu and Islamabad. But the decision to send a career diplomat to Roosevelt House – because of an inability to find a prominent Democrat who was interested in going to New Delhi -- was itself an indication of the poor state of Indo-US relations.


*Remember this news from a few days ago?*

Well this has now come true.

*BREAKING NEWS - US ambassador to India Nancy powell tenders resignation - PTI*

Seems like modi becoming PM is a foregone conclusion.
USA is not even waiting for results

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fdsa

The_Showstopper said:


>


lol but modi is sooo over rated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fdsa

Parul said:


>


but rahul gandhi can be a great pm for India 
rahul has full potential and grat vision 4 da future 
narendra modi on the other hand is very much communl. modi is just big name and all news channel hav made him big


----------



## onu1886

Fdsa said:


> but rahul gandhi can be a great pm for India
> rahul has full potential and grat vision 4 da future
> narendra modi on the other hand is very much communl. modi is just big name and all news channel hav made him big


Pls go introduce yourself in the Members Introduction section before commenting.


----------



## Soumitra

Anybody watched youngistaan ? 
Though it is a fluff movie which shows a 28 yr old PM with a pregnant live in girlfriend there was one concept which if implemented can be a game changer especially in youth participation in polls. They showed implementation of internet based voting linked to Aadhar card to prevent duplicate votes. Though it looks like a far fetched concept but if it can be developed do you think it will work?


----------



## Parul

Fdsa said:


> but rahul gandhi can be a great pm for India
> rahul has full potential and grat vision 4 da future
> narendra modi on the other hand is very much communl. modi is just big name and all news channel hav made him big



Modi is Communal, as he doesn't please specific Minority Community. Congress is one of the most secular party in the world,_ proof of their secularism is Genocide of Sikhs_! Modi's work speaks for him and it's his work that has made him Big, ain't the media channels!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fdsa

but they made manmohan singh pm of india so i think they were not guilty


----------



## Parul

Fdsa said:


> but they made manmohan singh pm of india so i think they were not guilty


----------



## AugenBlick

Fdsa said:


> but they made manmohan singh pm of india so i think they were not guilty


Sir if this is sarcasm then you deserve an Oscar.


----------



## Fdsa

what sarcasm


----------



## Parul

हाथ वाला ,हाथी वाला ,झाड़ू वाला ,लालटेन वाला ,साइकल वाला,हेडपंप वाला ,टोपी वाला सब पे भारी पड़ रहा हे एक चाय वाला!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


>



You know who he is........don't you?


----------



## Fdsa

Parul said:


> हाथ वाला ,हाथी वाला ,झाड़ू वाला ,लालटेन वाला ,साइकल वाला,हेडपंप वाला ,टोपी वाला सब पे भारी पड़ रहा हे एक चाय वाला!


aap sirf modi ko isliye support kar rahi hain kyuki congress ne sardar ko maara
rahul can become best pm for india modi is bad opiton


----------



## GreenFoe

Ambassador powell just smelled MODI WAVE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> You know who he is........don't you?


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Fdsa said:


> aap sirf modi ko isliye support kar rahi hain kyuki congress ne sardar ko maara
> rahul can become best pm for india modi is bad opiton



Tu Rahul Gandhi ko support isliye kar raha hai Kyon Ki 2002 kay riots main Muslman mare the! Aur tabhi Rahul Gandhi Secular hai, aur Modi Communal hai!


----------



## Fdsa

Parul said:


> Tu Rahul Gandhi ko support isliye kar raha hai Kyon Ki 2002 kay riots main Muslims mare the!


nahi ji
rahul sab ko ekathe leke chalta hai u see recent where he interacted with koolies and labourers aur main musalman nahi hu


----------



## GreenFoe

For those who want to check credibility of CSDS Poll ;Here are the stats since 2005

They have got it ABSOLUTELY correct 16 Times
They have got it FAIRLY correct 7 Times
They have got it WRONG 4 Times

Power and Limitations of Opinion Polls: My Experiences | The Hindu Centre for Politics and Public Policy


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> For those who want to check credibility of CSDS Poll ;Here are the stats since 2005
> 
> They have got it ABSOLUTELY correct 16 Times
> They have got it FAIRLY correct 7 Times
> They have got it WRONG 4 Times
> 
> Power and Limitations of Opinion Polls: My Experiences | The Hindu Centre for Politics and Public Policy



These opinion polls before elections are very essential for BJP/NDA, they will increase there actual tally.


----------



## Parul

Fdsa said:


> nahi ji
> rahul sab ko ekathe leke chalta hai u see recent where he interacted with koolies and labourers aur main musalman nahi hu



Modi bhi sab ko saath lay kar chalte hain, see this article wherein he met Tea Vendors! 

Narendra Modi to interact with tea vendors on February 12 - The Times of India

Aur Insabk kay bare may kya vichar hai apake?


----------



## arp2041

Fdsa said:


> nahi ji
> rahul *sab ko ekathe leke chalta hai* u see recent where he interacted with koolies and labourers aur main musalman nahi hu



ha....sahi hai.....10 saal sey Congress purey Indian economy ko saath leke chal rhi hai................ghadhey me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fdsa

in my area bjp has not done any thing


----------



## arp2041

Fdsa said:


> in my area bjp has not done any thing



which area??


----------



## Prometheus

Parul said:


> हाथ वाला ,हाथी वाला ,झाड़ू वाला ,लालटेन वाला ,साइकल वाला,हेडपंप वाला ,टोपी वाला सब पे भारी पड़ रहा हे एक चाय वाला!




Modi je says "Main Chai-wala hoon " from his helicoptor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> Modi je says "Main Chai-wala hoon " from his helicoptor



Kyo Chai Waley helicopter me nhi ja skte kya???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

GreenFoe said:


> Ambassador powell just smelled MODI WAVE


Methinks Ambassador Nancy Powell resigned as she got an AAP ticket to fight against Obama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> Kyo Chai Waley helicopter me nhi ja skte kya???




phir sirf ek he chai wale ke pass helicoptor kyui hai?? sabi chai walo ke pass kyui nahi?


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> phir sirf ek he chai wale ke pass helicoptor kyui hai?? sabi chai walo ke pass kyui nahi?



sabhi chai waley CM ban jaye toh sab key pass a jayega...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

arp2041 said:


> which area??



Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

GreenFoe said:


>




Or log kahete he modi wave nahi he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Prometheus said:


> Modi je says "Main Chai-wala hoon " from his helicoptor


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> phir sirf ek he chai wale ke pass helicoptor kyui hai?? sabi chai walo ke pass kyui nahi?




Woah  typical aaptard question 


Aab ki baar modi sarkar .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> sabhi chai waley CM ban jaye toh sab key pass a jayega...............




desh bhech ke?



Jason bourne said:


> Woah  typical aaptard question
> 
> 
> Aab ki baar modi sarkar .....




happy Feku diwas......................dedicated to Dar Dar Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

When khAAPturds on this thread start questing modi like their mental mentor ,they have lost the plot 


Pappudiwas and uske sautele bhai khujli ke janmadin be anek anek shubhkamnayen


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> When khAAPturds on this thread start questing modi like their mental mentor ,they have lost the plot




happy Feku diwas to u too mate...........listen to some hilarious speeches of Dar Dar Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> happy Feku diwas to u too mate...........listen to some hilarious speeches of Dar Dar Modi


HAAHA khujli gang gone mad after khujli ji losing elections 

Apko bhi badhaiya paapu ke satele bhai ke janmdin pe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Prometheus said:


> happy Feku diwas to u too mate...........listen to some hilarious speeches of Dar Dar Modi



......the only one sounding scared is you buddy. Shitting bricks at the thought of Modi becoming PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> HAAHA khujli gang gone mad after khujli ji losing elections


 

Shri shri Dar Dar Modi je maharaj ke Bhakt ne bola........election ka result aa geya hai???

tu bhi fekne lga?


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> desh bhech ke?



Modi ji ney desh kab becha mere Indian Hulk???

Yeh thekha toh hamarey Prashant Bushan Saheb ney apne upar leke rkha hai.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Manvantaratruti said:


> ......the only one sounding scared is you buddy. Shitting bricks at the thought of Modi becoming PM.




oh ho u are also here mate....

happy Feku Day to u too bro.......celebrate with laughter of Modi videos



arp2041 said:


> Modi ji ney desh kab becha mere Indian Hulk???
> 
> Yeh thekha toh hamarey Prashant Bushan Saheb ney apne upar leke rkha hai.......




tu ne abhi abhi bolla nah...........Chai wala CM ban jaye toh uske pass helicopter aa jata hai??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> Shri shri Dar Dar Modi je maharaj ke Bhakt ne bola........election ka result aa geya hai???
> 
> tu bhi fekne lga?



Woto teri post aur tere mental mentor ki baato se hi dikh raha hai 

Khujli nikal gayi kya sari ?


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> HAAHA khujli gang gone mad after khujli ji losing elections
> 
> Apko bhi badhaiya paapu ke satele bhai ke janmdin pe



making fun of some ones illness ........sick mentality..............get well soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Manvantaratruti said:


> ......the only one sounding scared is you buddy. Shitting bricks at the thought of Modi becoming PM.



iski halat kharab hai hahahahhahaha


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Woto teri post aur tere mental mentor ki baato se hi dikh raha hai
> 
> Khujli nikal gayi kya sari ?




Toh Modi je Aaj kha se fekne wale hain?


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> making fun of some ones illness ........sick mentality..............get well soon


goback to Azad Kashmir soon with bhooooooooshan ji


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> goback to Azad Kashmir soon with bhooooooooshan ji




????


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> Toh Modi je Aaj kha se fekne wale hain?


khujli ko to kabka fenk chuke 



Prometheus said:


> ????


are bhooshan ji ke sath unke pavitra sthan jao ,hame mat pakao 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> Modi je says "Main Chai-wala hoon " from his helicoptor



Jab Aam admi private luxury jet mein safar karega to Chai to helicopter se hi bechni padegi na..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

*General elections 2014: Arvind Kejriwal hits road, steals show in Chandigarh*







CHANDIGARH: Unlike a typical relaxed Saturday and a laid-back Sunday, the city beautiful saw a busy weekend. *The Sunday, however, was livelier than Saturday. Thanks to the Aam Aadmi's Sunday's impressive road show which outshone Saturday's "Bharat Vijay rally" of the "aapka apna vyakti (your man)", as Narendra Modi described him. *

While Saturday witnessed the affluent speaker, BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, mesmerising his supporters with his wit, Sunday experienced the warmth of Kejriwal. 

And it was this personal touch of Kejriwal which brought the residents of the "badsoorat (ugly)" Chandigarh to the streets. Why badsoorat? "Chandigarh has been divided into two halves, one on the other side of the Madhya Marg the posh north. And the ignored south is plagued by lack of basic facilities", Kejriwal explained on the microphone from his open jeep in a colony engulfed by unbearable stench. 

"No, never", shouted the colony residents when Kejriwal asked them as to whether the local MP, Pawan Kumar Bansal ever visited them in his tenure of 15 years. His warm shake hand with each supporter and the appeal to the Chandigarh Police to "stay away" and allow people to meet him earned him pro-AAP slogans and immense gathering. 

*His cavalcade of vehicles, which was barely a dozen in the morning (at 10 am), grew so long in few minutes that it caused traffic snarls in the city. But little did any commuter grudge the snarls. Instead couples, students, children joined the euphoric rally by climbing onto three wheelers and mini vans ending up accommodating more occupants than any Land Cruiser. Identifying themselves as "fans of Mr Kejriwal", a couple joined the road show, leaving their two young kids at home, the moment they learnt about Kejriwal's arrival. *

Vikram Singh Thakur (38), relationship manager with State Bank of India along with his wife Nidhi Thakur (35) kept tailing their "Hero" in their Maruti Swift. "We both have never voted but now we will", an emotionally charged Nidhi told ET. 

*A day prior, even as "karoron dilon ki dhadkan (heartthrob of millions)", as BJP leaders described him, Narendra Modi shared the "dard (pain)" of the common man, his rally was attended by little over 12,000 people as against the expected 50,000.* 

Modi's laced in wit remarks were returned with applause and laughter by those attending the rally. Sample this: Playing with names of the two leaders, Pawan Kumar Bansal and Kirron Kher, Modi had quipped "bhrashtachaar ke Pawan failne mat do. Vikas ki Kiran dikhni chahiye (Do not let corruption spread further. Let a ray of development brighten Chandigarh)". 

While Modi urged the city residents to help "behan (sister)" Kirron Kher win, Kejriwal requested people to gather together to make Chandigarh's "beti (daughter)" Gul Panag victorious.

Source: General elections 2014: Arvind Kejriwal hits road, steals show in Chandigarh - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> phir sirf ek he chai wale ke pass helicoptor kyui hai?? sabi chai walo ke pass kyui nahi?


Ub sab Aam admi ke paas private luxurious jet bhi to nahi..



Prometheus said:


> desh bhech ke?


Bech to kashmir AAP pakistan ko rhi hai.. Kitni funding aayi hai wahan se..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

*LOL BJP, the "Nationalist" party doesn't mind taking donations from Hafeez Saeed and Lal Topi no wonder they gifted Masood Azhar and his friends freedom for their donations 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


>



humne internal jaanch karwa li hai . . anna ko ambani ne khareed liya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

Mian saheb Bachke ye modi hai HAHAAHA pakistanis terrified 






@arp2041 @JanjaWeed @jha @jbond197

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fdsa

GreenFoe said:


> Mian saheb Bachke ye modi hai HAHAAHA pakistanis terrified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @jha @jbond197


ye log toh darr gaye modi se


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Mian saheb Bachke ye modi hai HAHAAHA pakistanis terrified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @jha @jbond197


@GreenFoe Check this video out. From 13:00 onwards. Very interesting analysis about how Modi is perceived in China & Russia! Bade khufnaak baat hai yeh!  @chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Parul

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Desh ke dushmann to darenge hi baaki kuch logon ko desh ke dushman dra rahe hein Modi ke naam pe.. My advise to them is to stop listening to traitors and maulvies, use your own mind and vote for Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

Jason bourne said:


> Or log kahete he modi wave nahi he



i have just reached odisha really felling that wave and most prominently in western odisha part, locals are gossiping center modi and state bjd even modi name is over tacking BJP over here bjp wala really doing some mass mobilization at the grass root level. as i belong to a locally political active family, Me also going for a campaigning on 5th and 6th april for 2 of our candidate. 4th april Modiji is coming over here in Rourkela my present place. on 7 th of april i am solely going to organize a Namo Chai pe Charcha with a budget of less than 1000 rs. So every PDF member are invited to Namo Chai pe Charcha at Rourkela, Odisha 7 th april 5.00 pm..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> @GreenFoe Check this video out. From 13:00 onwards. Very interesting analysis about how Modi is perceived in China & Russia! Bade khufnaak baat hai yeh!  @chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Parul


yes saw it,man... its quiet worrying for him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

jiki said:


> i have just reached odisha really felling that wave and most prominently in western odisha part, locals are gossiping center modi and state bjd even modi name is over tacking BJP over here bjp wala really doing some mass mobilization at the grass root level. as i belong to a locally political active family, Me also going for a campaigning on 5th and 6th april for 2 of our candidate. 4th april Modiji is coming over here in Rourkela my present place. on 7 th of april i am solely going to organize a Namo Chai pe Charcha with a budget of less than 1000 rs. So every PDF member are invited to Namo Chai pe Charcha at Rourkela, Odisha 7 th april 5.00 pm..



Western Odisha has always been more inclined towards BJP than the coastal region. If CSDS survey is correct, and total vote share of BJP is indeed 30% in Odisha, We can expect BJP outperforming even BJD in Western part. 

Lst time I had a chat with someone from Odisha BJP, they were pretty confident of winning Sundargarh, Sambalpur and Bargarh in Western Odisha . 

Whats worrying for BJD is the depleting support from Coastal region as well. They are not sure of winning many seats in assembly elections in coastal region as well. Pyare Mohan Mahapatra is working overtime to make sure that BJD candidate looses. Plus there are many rebels also.

All in all a very promising state for BJP as BJD is declining and Congress is nowhere.


----------



## INDIC

@jha , if opinion polls are taken NDA would get from 235-240 seats, which party may come to support NDA to take the tally to 272.


----------



## arp2041

INDIC said:


> @jha , if opinion polls are taken NDA would get from 235-240 seats, which party may come to support NDA to take the tally to 272.



ask which party won't come??

YSRC, TRS, AIADMK, even TMC, BSP, Independents, even BJD (around 350 seats in all)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

INDIC said:


> @jha , if opinion polls are taken NDA would get from 235-240 seats, which party may come to support NDA to take the tally to 272.



If they are projecting 235-240 then NDA will touch 250 ( though I would put it at ~220 ). Once that happens, expect all sort of helps from regional parties. SOme regional parties like YSRC , TRS, AIADMK ( even DMK ) will openly join NDA while others like BSP, BJD and TMC will play the role of soft opposition ( i.e. they will abstain everytime there is NDA's strength is put to test in Parliament ).


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> yes saw it,man... its quiet worrying for him


That's true.. & he cautioning his fellow countrymen not to get excited about Modi. 
Shahid Masood is a very sensible journo..i actually like his analysis. Have been following him for quite a while. Unlike most of other anchors in Pak tv channels, this guy knows what he is talking about. & his analysis about how China perceives Modi is very true!

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## cheekybird

HariPrasad said:


> Cheeky Ma'm seems to be over impressed with Rahul.
> 
> But Indian people aren't.



Yes,very much



arp2041 said:


> Hum koi shaadi key liye dhulha nhi choose kar rhey.............na hi hum Bobby darling hai
> 
> Abki Bar Modi Sarkar!!


Rahul nahin chahiye to Bhagwan ke liye Hume dedo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

cheekybird said:


> Yes,very much
> 
> 
> Rahul nahin chahiye to Bhagwan ke liye Hume dedo


Le jaayiye Rahul ko bhi aur In janab ko bhi





AK antoney ko bhi le jaayiye aur apna AK ka set poora kar leejiye 
Cough syrup acche se pilana inko Cheeky ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

AugenBlick said:


> Le jaayiye Rahul ko bhi aur In janab ko bhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK antoney ko bhi le jaayiye aur apna AK ka set poora kar leejiye
> Cough syrup acche se pilana inko Cheeky ji.


Ye cartoon ap hi rakho apne pas,just send us Rahul


----------



## jbond197

This is the letter that Kejriwal claims to be written by Modi to Centre to raise gas price. Can he lend us his magnifying lens through which he found any reference to Modi in the letter?


Gujarat-Govt-Letter-Gas-Price .pdf - File Shared from Box

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Hello Zakir Bhai , how art thou
> 
> 
> Rahuljii is more handsome than your modi shodi. He is loved equally by aall men and women




Infact men (Special type) loves Rahul ji more than women. He is an icon of particular class. 

Rahul Gandhi becomes the new gay icon



The_Showstopper said:


> You seem to be confused mate, In my first post, I was trying to say that Modi fought a hard battle to get things done his way, so where am I wrong? And lol you speak of double standard when you yourself without any proper evidence accuse "Congi" governor as corrupt....




When I post some news link, It is not evidence for you but same time you posts some links to support your arguments.


----------



## Mujraparty

Full diplomatic immunity for Modi if he becomes PM, says US report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

The_Showstopper said:


> Its not him(Modi) who pulled out Gujarat out of water scarcity but mother nature who has done this trick. Oh man you are fun.....
> 
> Source: People battling odds to get drinking water in Gujarat - Hindustan Times
> 
> An excerpt from the above source:
> 
> *"But 11 good monsoons from 2001 to 2011 had made people forgot those years of scarcity"*




Gujarat was a place where there was a scarcity of water inspite of good rain. Robust water management put in place has helped Gujarat to over come water scarcity to a large extent which includes:

1) Over 3 lakhs check dams.
2) Linkage of rivers 20 rivers inter linked.
3) Khet talavadi (Farm Lake) like innovation

The great effort of water conservation has not ended now. Water has reached Surendra nagar. Efforts are on to make huge pipe line till the furtherest point in saurashtra. The whole Nal sarovar is filled with Narmada water now.


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> ask which party won't come??
> 
> YSRC, TRS, AIADMK, even TMC, BSP, Independents, even BJD (around 350 seats in all)




Exactly NDA just need 220 seats and every party will join


----------



## CorporateAffairs

eowyn said:


> Full diplomatic immunity for Modi if he becomes PM, says US report



US kya uska baap bhi dega 



arp2041 said:


> ask which party won't come??
> 
> YSRC, TRS, AIADMK, even TMC, BSP, Independents, even BJD (around 350 seats in all)



dont want these guys in Modi govt. AIADMK, BSP, YSRC, TMC 

BJD, TRS are welcome 



Jason bourne said:


> Exactly NDA just need 220 seats and every party will join



Current formation of NDA -> BJP, AD, SS, MNS, TDP, DMDK, AGP, other smaller parties will fetch around 250-260 seats. 

We may fall short of 10-15 seats.


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


> Rahul nahin chahiye to Bhagwan ke liye Hume dedo



Rahul kya.......uski mother, sister, Jiju, nephew sab lelo..........balki me toh kehta hu uska nya nya bhai Arvind Kejriwal bhi lelo.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

HariPrasad said:


> Gujarat was a place where there was a scarcity of water inspite of good rain. Robust water management put in place has helped Gujarat to over come water scarcity to a large extent which includes:
> 
> 1) Over 3 lakhs check dams.
> 2) Linkage of rivers 20 rivers inter linked.
> 3) Khet talavadi (Farm Lake) like innovation
> 
> The great effort of water conservation has not ended now. Water has reached Surendra nagar. Efforts are on to make huge pipe line till the furtherest point in saurashtra. The whole Nal sarovar is filled with Narmada water now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty




----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> Rahul kya.......uski mother, sister, Jiju, *nephew* sab lelo..........balki me toh kehta hu uska nya nya bhai Arvind Kejriwal bhi lelo.............


Aw is he cute like Rahul?


----------



## kurup




----------



## ExtraOdinary

Happy Kejri Diwas  everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


> Aw is he cute like Rahul?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


>






ExtraOdinary said:


> Happy Kejri Diwas  everyone.


Ye Konsa festival hai,kabhi bollywood movies main suna nahin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

eowyn said:


> Full diplomatic immunity for Modi if he becomes PM, says US report




What a nonsense????

Who are they to give immunity? Make a law in India and make Barak Obama responsible for Human right violation across the globe and than offer him a diplomatic immunity.



The_Showstopper said:


> Source: People battling odds to get drinking water in Gujarat - Hindustan Times
> An excerpt from the above source:
> "But 11 good monsoons from 2001 to 2011 had made people forgot those years of scarcity"




You can vent your frustration by posting such news only. Nobody says that Gujarat has totally become water scarcity free sate. Infact no state is water scarcity free but Gujart has taken giant leap in removing water scarcity. The above evaluation is not holistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Fdsa said:


> but rahul gandhi can be a great pm for India
> rahul has full potential and grat vision 4 da future
> narendra modi on the other hand is very much communl. modi is just big name and all news channel hav made him big




Pappuu's and his Ammas foriign bank accounts will be exposed very soon. both will run away form India like quottrocchi. Forget abou Pappu being PM of India.



Prometheus said:


> Modi je says "Main Chai-wala hoon " from his helicoptor




Why you have problem with CHia wala saying something from Helicopter and not a daruwali from charter plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> Modi je says "Main Chai-wala hoon " from his helicoptor



Aur Kejriwal say 'Main Aam Aadmi Hoon' from his Sarkari Bungalow!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Yes,very much
> 
> 
> Rahul nahin chahiye to Bhagwan ke liye Hume dedo




Pl bhagwan ke liye le jao unhe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@cheekybird Wishing you all a very happy Pappu-G-day!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

Parul said:


> @cheekybird Wishing you all a very happy Pappu-G-day!!!


Bhagwan usse lambiiiii zindagi de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

HariPrasad said:


> Pl bhagwan ke liye le jao unhe.


Apni govt ki tarah ab mukarna mut kab lene aoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Absolutly wonderfull speech of modi in bareli hit the nail on the middle of the head ; ) very tecticle speech thumbsup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Four AAP candidates run away from big-ticket fights*

NEW DELHI: In a fresh setback to Aam Aadmi Party, four candidates including those pitted against high-profile opponents like central ministers Salman Khurshid and Sachin Pilot withdrew nominations on Monday citing lack of party support or alleging corruption in the party.

Candidates from Farukkhabad, Etah and Agra in Uttar Pradesh and Ajmer in Rajasthan withdrew, giving credence to criticism that the party had spread itself too thin and was unable to offer significant support to its candidates or has not been able to vet them adequately.

The withdrawals come after AAP expelled some UP activists following allegations of bribes being sought for tickets and an uneven response to the party's national campaign apart from some exceptions like Chandigarh.

Journalist-turned-social activist Mukul Tripathi, contesting against foreign minister Salman Khurshid, withdrew his candidature saying, "I have returned the ticket and left the party as I am not getting any support from the organization... There is corruption in the internal organization.''

He claimed that his attempts to reach AAP leader Sanjay Singh proved futile and he had spent money out of his own pocket.

Tripathi's withdrawal is a blow to AAP since he was responsible for bringing to light an alleged scam regarding purchase of equipment for the differently-abled by Khurshid-led Zakir Hussain Trust. Others like Dilip Yadav from Etah, Ravinder Singh from Agra and Ajay Somani from Ajmer have also dropped out.

AAP sources said this had led to serious concern within the party about ticket distribution. "This has become a shortcoming of the party due to shortage of time and haste. We need systemic reform but that can be done only after the elections,'' the leader said. Sources said in some cases the party had received complaints about the candidate's image after public scrutiny and had asked the person to withdraw.

When asked if the party was indeed worried about the recent dropouts, AAP leader Manish Sisodia said, "We had publicly announced that we would not be able to provide financial support or resources to candidates. It is an election of the aam aadmi and those who feel they cannot challenge the status quo can leave. This is the new kind of politics.''

On the issue of complaints against party's candidates like Khaled Parvez who was given a ticket from Moradabad and were later asked to leave, another AAP leader Prashant Bhushan said, "We will cancel tickets of candidates if we receive complaints even at the last minute. We would much rather let the seat go vacant.'' AAP also had to expel Awadh convener Aruna Singh following complaints of corruption in ticket distribution.

Four AAP candidates run away from big-ticket fights - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Apni govt ki tarah ab mukarna mut kab lene aoon




Elction se pahele hi le jaiye. We want clean India as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

cheekybird said:


> Ye Konsa festival hai,kabhi bollywood movies main suna nahin






Aaap to Rahulji ke peeche parey ho, this is real man for whom we celebrate KejriDiwas, all hail our incorruptible supreme leader and future PM


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> *Four AAP candidates run away from big-ticket fights*
> 
> NEW DELHI: In a fresh setback to Aam Aadmi Party, four candidates including those pitted against high-profile opponents like central ministers Salman Khurshid and Sachin Pilot withdrew nominations on Monday citing lack of party support or alleging corruption in the party.
> 
> Candidates from Farukkhabad, Etah and Agra in Uttar Pradesh and Ajmer in Rajasthan withdrew, giving credence to criticism that the party had spread itself too thin and was unable to offer significant support to its candidates or has not been able to vet them adequately.
> 
> The withdrawals come after AAP expelled some UP activists following allegations of bribes being sought for tickets and an uneven response to the party's national campaign apart from some exceptions like Chandigarh.
> 
> Journalist-turned-social activist Mukul Tripathi, contesting against foreign minister Salman Khurshid, withdrew his candidature saying, "I have returned the ticket and left the party as I am not getting any support from the organization... There is corruption in the internal organization.''
> 
> He claimed that his attempts to reach AAP leader Sanjay Singh proved futile and he had spent money out of his own pocket.
> 
> Tripathi's withdrawal is a blow to AAP since he was responsible for bringing to light an alleged scam regarding purchase of equipment for the differently-abled by Khurshid-led Zakir Hussain Trust. Others like Dilip Yadav from Etah, Ravinder Singh from Agra and Ajay Somani from Ajmer have also dropped out.
> 
> AAP sources said this had led to serious concern within the party about ticket distribution. "This has become a shortcoming of the party due to shortage of time and haste. We need systemic reform but that can be done only after the elections,'' the leader said. Sources said in some cases the party had received complaints about the candidate's image after public scrutiny and had asked the person to withdraw.
> 
> When asked if the party was indeed worried about the recent dropouts, AAP leader Manish Sisodia said, "We had publicly announced that we would not be able to provide financial support or resources to candidates. It is an election of the aam aadmi and those who feel they cannot challenge the status quo can leave. This is the new kind of politics.''
> 
> On the issue of complaints against party's candidates like Khaled Parvez who was given a ticket from Moradabad and were later asked to leave, another AAP leader Prashant Bhushan said, "We will cancel tickets of candidates if we receive complaints even at the last minute. We would much rather let the seat go vacant.'' AAP also had to expel Awadh convener Aruna Singh following complaints of corruption in ticket distribution.
> 
> Four AAP candidates run away from big-ticket fights - The Times of India


Oh look.. typical AAP trait! Run away from responsibility!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> That's true.. & he cautioning his fellow countrymen not to get excited about Modi.
> Shahid Masood is a very sensible journo..i actually like his analysis. Have been following him for quite a while. Unlike most of other anchors in Pak tv channels, this guy knows what he is talking about. & his analysis about how China perceives Modi is very true!



I take him as one more delusional :|

FYI,This guy too believes in crazy conspiracy theories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> I take him as one more delusional :|
> 
> FYI,This guy too believes in crazy conspiracy theories


Goes with the territory, I suppose!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Finally mere boards Latham hogaye

Aur ban bhi

Bahut ho Gaya boards ka atyachar Abki bar MODI Sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Finally mere boards Latham hogaye
> 
> Aur ban bhi
> 
> Bahut ho Gaya boards ka atyachar Abki bar MODI Sarkar


Araywah... aagaya tuu? bahut der kar di meherbaan ate ate !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Finally mere boards Latham hogaye
> 
> Aur ban bhi
> 
> Bahut ho Gaya boards ka atyachar Abki bar MODI Sarkar




Welcome back ; ) kesi rahi exam,


kardi tune lalkar to bas 

Aab ki baar modi sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh look.. typical AAP trait! Run away from responsibility!




arrey yeah log tho apne leader ke tarah bhaag gaye hain


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Araywah... aagaya tuu? bahut der kar di meherbaan ate ate !



Bas boards ki keh ki li Maine 

Baki as I Delhiwala in Delhi I am worried a little bit 
BJP wale modi wave pe rely kar rahe hai lack of manpower on the other hand 
AAPtards campaign is very strong 
In Delhi 
Far more powerful than Congis & to some extent BJP people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

आवश्यक सुचना

वोट डालने से पहले कमल के फूल के सामने वाला बटन दबाकर चेक कर लें कि मशीन ठीक से काम कर रही है या नही।


Aabki baar modi sarkar  


Pappu ka aaj ki jharkhand rally cancle pappu ji ka helicopter nahi uda ...

Lagta he bhid nahi hui hongi ...


Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Bas boards ki keh ki li Maine
> 
> Baki as I Delhiwala in Delhi I am worried a little bit
> BJP wale modi wave pe rely kar rahe hai lack of manpower on the other hand
> AAPtards campaign is very strong
> In Delhi
> Far more powerful than Congis & to some extent BJP people


This is what we are hearing from other Delhiites too. I think BJP is getting bit complacent. & the leadership in Delhi needs to get out of their kushti life & do some work for a change. As you said.. they are relying too much on Modi wave & meanwhile some BJP bigwigs from Delhi are trying to undermine Modi too!


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> This is what we are hearing from other Delhiites too. I think BJP is getting bit complacent. & the leadership in Delhi needs to get out of their kushti life & do some work for a change. As you said.. they are relying too much on Modi wave & meanwhile some BJP bigwigs from Delhi are trying to undermine Modi too!


In past one week 
Every day atleast some AAPtard comes with a loud speaker 2-3 times a day 
On the other hand BJP people or as we Delhiwala like to call BJPwale came only on 2 day 
Yes there March was more powerful than AAP but the simply aren't doing enough 
I am in talks with some Volunteer & will probably take part in door to door campaign 
Good news is Kongress is nowhere to be seen atleast in west & South west Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Important Notice from Election Commission. - This time new electronic voting machines are being used. These machines give you a print out of the vote that you have made. This will ensure that you have a record for the vote and will be used in case of any dispute in the results.

To avail this facility you have to first press the button next to Lotus symbol and then you have to press the button for your favorite candidate.

Request everyone to make use of this facility so that we are sure that our votes go to the right candidate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> In past one week
> Every day atleast some AAPtard comes with a loud speaker 2-3 times a day
> On the other hand BJP people or as we Delhiwala like to call BJPwale came only on 2 day
> Yes there March was more powerful than AAP but the simply aren't doing enough
> I am in talks with some Volunteer & will probably take part in door to door campaign
> Good news is Kongress is nowhere to be seen atleast in west & South west Delhi



@Parul is also doing door to door campaign with m lekhi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> Important Notice from Election Commission. - This time new electronic voting machines are being used. These machines give you a print out of the vote that you have made. This will ensure that you have a record for the vote and will be used in case of any dispute in the results.
> 
> To avail this facility you have to first press the button next to Lotus symbol and then you have to press the button for your favorite candidate.
> 
> Request everyone to make use of this facility so that we are sure that our votes go to the right candidate



आवश्यक सुचना

वोट डालने से पहले कमल के फूल के सामने वाला बटन दबाकर चेक कर लें कि मशीन ठीक से काम कर रही है या नही।


Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fdsa

she is just doing as revenge bcz congress ne sardaron ko maaara
I HOPE CONGRESS WINS


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> @Parul is also doing door to door campaign with m lekhi...



Kya baat hai Parul Bhai is also doing door to door 
I bet moti le khi thak jati hogi jaldi 
P.S even as I am typing this there are some AAPtards shouting AK ZINDABAD 
No kidding I am dead serious


----------



## HariPrasad

Naidu SoS to Modi as KCR Smells Saffron -The New Indian Express


----------



## arp2041

Echo_419 said:


> Finally mere boards Latham hogaye
> 
> Aur ban bhi
> 
> *Bahut ho Gaya boards ka atyachar Abki bar MODI Sarkar*



Congress ka hoga balatkar........Abki bar MODI sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Soumitra said:


> *Four AAP candidates run away from big-ticket fights*
> 
> NEW DELHI: In a fresh setback to Aam Aadmi Party, four candidates including those pitted against high-profile opponents like central ministers Salman Khurshid and Sachin Pilot withdrew nominations on Monday citing lack of party support or alleging corruption in the party.
> 
> Candidates from Farukkhabad, Etah and Agra in Uttar Pradesh and Ajmer in Rajasthan withdrew, giving credence to criticism that the party had spread itself too thin and was unable to offer significant support to its candidates or has not been able to vet them adequately.
> 
> The withdrawals come after AAP expelled some UP activists following allegations of bribes being sought for tickets and an uneven response to the party's national campaign apart from some exceptions like Chandigarh.
> 
> Journalist-turned-social activist Mukul Tripathi, contesting against foreign minister Salman Khurshid, withdrew his candidature saying, "I have returned the ticket and left the party as I am not getting any support from the organization... There is corruption in the internal organization.''
> 
> He claimed that his attempts to reach AAP leader Sanjay Singh proved futile and he had spent money out of his own pocket.
> 
> Tripathi's withdrawal is a blow to AAP since he was responsible for bringing to light an alleged scam regarding purchase of equipment for the differently-abled by Khurshid-led Zakir Hussain Trust. Others like Dilip Yadav from Etah, Ravinder Singh from Agra and Ajay Somani from Ajmer have also dropped out.
> 
> AAP sources said this had led to serious concern within the party about ticket distribution. "This has become a shortcoming of the party due to shortage of time and haste. We need systemic reform but that can be done only after the elections,'' the leader said. Sources said in some cases the party had received complaints about the candidate's image after public scrutiny and had asked the person to withdraw.
> 
> When asked if the party was indeed worried about the recent dropouts, AAP leader Manish Sisodia said, "We had publicly announced that we would not be able to provide financial support or resources to candidates. It is an election of the aam aadmi and those who feel they cannot challenge the status quo can leave. This is the new kind of politics.''
> 
> On the issue of complaints against party's candidates like Khaled Parvez who was given a ticket from Moradabad and were later asked to leave, another AAP leader Prashant Bhushan said, "We will cancel tickets of candidates if we receive complaints even at the last minute. We would much rather let the seat go vacant.'' AAP also had to expel Awadh convener Aruna Singh following complaints of corruption in ticket distribution.
> 
> Four AAP candidates run away from big-ticket fights - The Times of India




Bhagoda leader's Bhagoda followers.


----------



## Parul

Fdsa said:


> she is just doing as revenge bcz congress ne sardaron ko maaara
> I HOPE CONGRESS WINS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Fdsa said:


> she is just doing as revenge bcz congress ne sardaron ko maaara
> I HOPE CONGRESS WINS



bhai tuney btaya nhi kaunsi region u belong to?? jha BJP ney koi kam nhi kiya................

& don't get personal here.


----------



## Fdsa

arp2041 i lve in new delhi


----------



## arp2041

Fdsa said:


> arp2041 i lve in new delhi



 

@Parul isko batao ki ab tak wha ka MP aur Delhi me kiski sarkar thi????? 

& u said BJP is not doing work??


----------



## Parul

Fdsa said:


> arp2041 i lve in new delhi



In last elections Congress Won all 7 seats from Delhi.


----------



## Fdsa

mla is from bjp

not lok sabha


----------



## cheekybird

HariPrasad said:


> Elction se pahele hi le jaiye. We want clean India as soon as possible.


Hari prasad yadav you're just jealous of Rahul


----------



## arp2041

Fdsa said:


> mla is from bjp
> 
> not lok sabha



abey toh yeh MLA key elections ho rhey hai??

aur kabsey kab tak MLA bjp ka hai??


----------



## Fdsa

north east girl got raped , thefts everyday, roads dirty and not well built he has not done anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> @Parul is also doing door to door campaign with m lekhi...



We are not only doing door to door campaigning, but also doing small rallies, organizing sabhas, doing plays (_Inflation/Mehngai par_) and talking to people and encouraging people to vote for BJP. Delhiites, have soft corner for AAP. Today, only I met an aunty ji'; she said '_Aaj se bijli par subsidy khatam ho gayi hai, next month say bill jayda ayega..Kejriwal hi accha tha_'...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> We are not only doing door to door campaigning, but also doing small rallies, organizing sabhas, doing plays (_Inflation/Mehngai par_) and talking to people and encouraging people to vote for BJP. Delhiites, have soft corner for AAP. Today, only I met aunty she said '_Aaj se bijli par subsidy khatam ho gayi hai, next month say bill jayda ayega..Kejriwal hi accha tha_'...



Woh AUNTY ko bolna ki AUNTY paisey pedh peh nhi ugtey...........................


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Woh AUNTY ko bolna ki AUNTY paisey pedh peh nhi ugtey...........................



I did tell that to the Aunty Ji & she was    and I was  



Parul said:


> Debating with an AAPtard is like playing chess with a Pigeon. Even if you're logical and saying everything right, finally the Pigeon will knock over all the pieces, shit on the board, and claim his victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

How I met Your Mother ki ending thi itni bekaar, Is baar Modi Sarkaar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> We are not only doing door to door campaigning, but also doing small rallies, organizing sabhas, doing plays (_Inflation/Mehngai par_) and talking to people and encouraging people to vote for BJP. Delhiites, have soft corner for AAP. Today, only I met an aunty ji'; she said '_Aaj se bijli par subsidy khatam ho gayi hai, next month say bill jayda ayega..Kejriwal hi accha tha_'...




Pics ?


----------



## Indian-King

here is the pic


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> I did tell that to the Aunty Ji & she was    and I was



bas India me sabko sab cheez free me dedo..............fir khudhi bolo Jobs nhi hai growth nhi hai.............etc.

Congress ney aise hi logo ko 60 saal sey Chu banaya hai.....aur ab uski team b bana rhi hai...............

_Bhut ho gya Congress ka atyachar..........Abki bar MODI sarkar!!_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Naidu SoS to Modi as KCR Smells Saffron -The New Indian Express


----------



## Indian-King

Congress, BJP condemn AAP's anarchy but have turned a blind eye to Senas' violence for decades - Scroll.in News


----------



## Echo_419

Parul said:


> We are not only doing door to door campaigning, but also doing small rallies, organizing sabhas, doing plays (_Inflation/Mehngai par_) and talking to people and encouraging people to vote for BJP. Delhiites, have soft corner for AAP. Today, only I met an aunty ji'; she said '_Aaj se bijli par subsidy khatam ho gayi hai, next month say bill jayda ayega..Kejriwal hi accha tha_'...



Parul Bhai I am a west Delhi resident how can I help
So far I have been busy waging wars on social media 
Can you give me some contact numbers for BJP people or volunteers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-King

Echo_419 said:


> Parul Bhai I am a west Delhi resident how can I help
> So far I have been busy waging wars on social media
> Can you give me some contact numbers for BJP people or volunteers


      

yeah , improve your photoshop skills and download some london pictures and paste ahmedabad, surat on them   

you will be officially in feku brigade


----------



## Echo_419

Indian-King said:


> yeah , improve your photoshop skills and download some london pictures and paste ahmedabad, surat on them
> 
> you will be officially in feku brigade



Beta poster chipkana tum logo ka kam hai 
Demag mat chatiye mere 3 month ban ke bad wapas aya hu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-King

Echo_419 said:


> Beta poster chipkana tum logo ka kam hai
> Demag mat chatiye mere 3 month ban ke bad wapas aya hu




toh main nachu?


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Parul Bhai I am a west Delhi resident how can I help
> So far I have been busy waging wars on social media
> Can you give me some contact numbers for BJP people or volunteers




Parulbhai nahi bahen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Indian-King said:


> toh main nachu?
> 
> View attachment 22966


 
Of course I don't expect a multiple ID troll like you to shut up 
You ain't even a Indian 
Your pics says it all


----------



## Indian-King

Echo_419 said:


> Of course I don't expect a multiple ID troll like you to shut up
> You ain't even a Indian
> Your pics says it all


Tag a mod and ask for IP check


----------



## Echo_419

Indian-King said:


> Tag a mod and ask for IP check



Abbey proxy use kar sakta hai hame Kya pata 
Apka avatar Sab kuch Bata deta hai


----------



## Indian-King

Echo_419 said:


> Abbey proxy use kar sakta hai hame Kya pata
> Apka avatar Sab kuch Bata deta hai


The avatar is an honor for innocent kashmiris army has killed and women army has raped


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Echo_419 said:


> Abbey proxy use kar sakta hai hame Kya pata
> Apka avatar Sab kuch Bata deta hai


Do you think all Indians love India?


----------



## kurup

Indian-King said:


> The avatar is an honor for innocent kashmiris army has killed and women army has raped

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-King

kurup said:


>



he will cry soon


----------



## Echo_419

kurup said:


>



Ignore the dude 
Just freaking ignore him 
He is trying to derail the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Indian-King said:


> he will cry soon
> View attachment 22971


----------



## Indian-King

kurup said:


>



YEAH 

a tad smarter than all modhi bhakats


----------



## kurup

Vote BJP, help realize Mahatma Gandhi's dream of winding up Congress: Modi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indian-King said:


> YEAH
> 
> a tad smarter than all modhi bhakats
> 
> View attachment 22972


How is a photoshopped NaMo face your bhagwan?


----------



## Indian-King

SarthakGanguly said:


> How is a photoshopped NaMo face your bhagwan?


Dont over use your braincells baniya


----------



## Jason bourne

Watch ghosna patra on ABP news ...


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/450825052117041152

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/450825052117041152


wow.. that is a direct hit! no messing about


----------



## jbond197

Narendra Modi in conversation with Hari Shankar Vyas - Video and Full English Transcript - Mission272+ Volunteer Platform | BJP | 2014 Lok Sabha Elections | Narendra Modi - Linkis.com


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. that is a direct hit! no messing about



The person who got 52 crores bungalow as return gift for his loyal services to few, deserves to be hit direct and that too hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> The person who got 52 crores bungalow as return gift for his loyal services to few, deserves to be hit direct and that too hard.


52 crores bungalow? man.. it would have taken some brown-nosing to get that!


----------



## jbond197

Shri Narendra Modi's insightful speeches


----------



## AugenBlick

cheekybird said:


> Ye cartoon ap hi rakho apne pas,just send us Rahul


yeh walla Rahul


----------



## sancho

Might have been posted before, but I just saw the show:





















satyamevjayate.in - Criminalization Of Politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

cheekybird said:


> Yes,very much
> 
> 
> Rahul nahin chahiye to Bhagwan ke liye Hume dedo



Madam,

He swings the other way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

sancho said:


> Might have been posted before, but I just saw the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satyamevjayate.in - Criminalization Of Politics




People are also responsible for this not only politicle party .


----------



## sancho

Jason bourne said:


> People are also responsible for this not only politicle party .



You mean because they voted these kind of politicians? Of course, but it's the parties that putting them into the election and are blocking laws to not allow such people with criminal cases to be electable. So if the parties not only tolerate this, but even work against removing such people from the election lists, it's them that needs to be blamed in the first place!
I mean, there I expected a certain ammount, but up to 100% with criminal charges???

Found this too:


----------



## Soumitra

@Guynextdoor2 @Fdsa @Indian-King @Prometheus and all other opposers of BJP and Modi this article may help you after 16th May

Private Investigations - Getting with the Program: A transition guide for Left-Liberal Intellectuals


----------



## Jason bourne

sancho said:


> You mean because they voted these kind of politicians? Of course, but it's the parties that putting them into the election and are blocking laws to not allow such people with criminal cases to be electable. So if the parties not only tolerate this, but even work against removing such people from the election lists, it's them that needs to be blamed in the first place!
> I mean, there I expected a certain ammount, but up to 100% with criminal charges???
> 
> Found this too:




I am not justifying criminal MPs but what I am saying is these peoples are going to win no matter how good candidate u put against them its up to us to deselect them.. in india people like mulayam lalu and mayavati gets mejorities in up and bihar so national parties like bjp and congress have to put this kind of peoples to get seats or else they wont get mejority and then thay have to take support of this bahubalies .....I think its upto people and not the party unless after getting mejority bjp pass any bill for criminal MPs it wont stop.

Hell even educated youth is mis guided by AK in this election was talking with an aaptard about we want stable govt. He said why u want stable govt..:x 

What I belive aaptard needs to know is even if AK is better then modi we still need to vote for modi in this election . And if modi wnt deliver then go allout for AK in next election .


----------



## Echo_419

sancho said:


> You mean because they voted these kind of politicians? Of course, but it's the parties that putting them into the election and are blocking laws to not allow such people with criminal cases to be electable. So if the parties not only tolerate this, but even work against removing such people from the election lists, it's them that needs to be blamed in the first place!
> I mean, there I expected a certain ammount, but up to 100% with criminal charges???
> 
> Found this too:



Who is responsible for this 
It is a democracy if tainted leader wins 
It is the peoples fault 
& Parties like BJP & some other are forced to put up tainted leaders 
Ab jaise loha lohe ko katta hai 
Chutiya Chutiye ko 
Toh tainted tainted ko hi katega na 
By the way who are you voting for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

@Echo_419 Bade dino ke baad dikh rahe ho. Kidhar the itne din? While you were gone, ch@tiya has become a taboo-word. Take care not to use it liberally. 2-3 banned over it's usage on this thread already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

There is a news that rajdeep sardesai is leaving cnn ibm becsuse of his critics  could be aprilfool though ...


----------



## Echo_419

Indischer said:


> @Echo_419 Bade dino ke baad dikh rahe ho. Kidhar the itne din? While you were gone, ch@tiya has become a taboo-word. Take care not to use it liberally. 2-3 banned over it's usage on this thread already.



Mein toh bada sabhaya sharif insaan hu 
Example de raha tag bas 
Boards chal rahe the mere


----------



## Jason bourne

We feared BJP might form the govt in Delhi if we gave tickets to our MLAs: Kejriwal - Hindustan Times

Whats his problem man was ready to seat in opposition before now what happens :x 

Mean while in bihar 


Pro-Modi slogans at Nitish's election rally


And in UP heard that Dalits are redy to vote for modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451040890136449024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

HariPrasad said:


> You can vent your frustration by posting such news only. Nobody says that Gujarat has totally become water scarcity free sate. Infact no state is water scarcity free but Gujart has taken giant leap in removing water scarcity. The above evaluation is not holistic.




Seems like you are unable to digest the facts.... LOL Gujarat has taken giant leap yet almost half of the state still had water scarcity in the recent past, So can I safely imply that Gujarat was a place where mankind wouldn't have survived had Modi baba not being there 



HariPrasad said:


> Gujarat was a place where there was a scarcity of water inspite of good rain. Robust water management put in place has helped Gujarat to over come water scarcity to a large extent which includes:
> 
> 1) Over 3 lakhs check dams.
> 2) Linkage of rivers 20 rivers inter linked.
> 3) Khet talavadi (Farm Lake) like innovation
> 
> The great effort of water conservation has not ended now. Water has reached Surendra nagar. Efforts are on to make huge pipe line till the furtherest point in saurashtra. The whole Nal sarovar is filled with Narmada water now.




Source please??



HariPrasad said:


> When I post some news link, It is not evidence for you but same time you posts some links to support your arguments.



Which newslinks are you speaking of? Can you repost them? I was simply saying that when I make a claim, I support them with proper sources and would want the same from you...


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


>


Sometimes i wonder that you even have courage to show yourself on PDF After 16 may


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Sometimes i wonder that you even have courage to show yourself on PDF After 16 may



Don't worry I am here since 3 years and would still be here past that date and hope the same with you


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Don't worry I am here since 3 years and would still be here past that date and hope the same with you



bhai kuch shart vart lagaley ??? 



The_Showstopper said:


>



aur dono key liye INDIA keh rha hai..................*.YEH DILLLL MANGE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> bhai kuch shart vart lagaley ???
> 
> 
> 
> aur dono key liye INDIA keh rha hai..................*.YEH DILLLL MANGE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Mujhse shart laga bhai. I predict no more than 180 seats for BJP and 240 seats for NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


>



Iss bar Congress Mukt Bharat..................agli baar TAINT MUKT BHARAT!!!! 



Indischer said:


> Mujhse shart laga bhai. I predict no more than 180 seats for BJP and 240 seats for NDA.



200 minimum BJP  

NDA 240-250 hi jayega.


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Iss bar Congress Mukt Bharat..................agli baar TAINT MUKT BHARAT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 200 minimum BJP
> 
> NDA 240-250 hi jayega.



Haar gaye toh kya karoge?


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> Iss bar Congress Mukt Bharat..................agli baar TAINT MUKT BHARAT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 200 minimum BJP
> 
> NDA 240-250 hi jayega.



Enough pants browning, 272+ for BJP


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Don't worry I am here since 3 years and would still be here past that date and hope the same with you


We will We will Im very excited about meeting you after 16 may


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> bhai kuch shart vart lagaley ???
> 
> 
> 
> aur dono key liye INDIA keh rha hai..................*.YEH DILLLL MANGE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Shart ki kya baat, I was on this forum when Modi fought his re-election in Gujarat and I am still here after it, so isme kya khaas baat hai... I am not here on PDF to confront Modi Bhakts but I felt like I need to voice my support for AAP,

Haan dono hee India ke rehne walon ko ullu banate hai...


----------



## GreenFoe

And these Guys Talk of Political accountabily ...............SHAME! @The_Showstopper 







*AAP को भी दागदार परवीन अमानुल्लाह से परहेज नहीं*
नवभारतटाइम्स.कॉम | Feb 8, 2014, 02.52PM IST
383






परवीन अमानुल्लाह
*शिवेंद्र कुमार सुमन, नई दिल्ली*
राजनीति में शुचिता और ईमानदारी की बात करने वाले अरविंद केजरीवाल की पार्टी में हाल ही शामिल हुईं बिहार की पूर्व मंत्री परवीन अमानुल्लाह के दामन पर कई दाग लगे हैं। जिस 2जी स्पेक्ट्रम आवंटन और कोल ब्लॉक आवंटन में शामिल हर शख्स को केजरीवाल खुलेआम करप्ट या फिर चोर कहते हैं, ठीक उसी पैटर्न पर बिहार के 2जी घोटाले के नाम से मशहूर BIADA जमीन आवंटन मामले में परवीन अमानुल्लाह आरोपों के घेरे में रही हैं।

*जिस वक्त परवीन मंत्री थीं, उस वक्त उनकी बेटी को करोड़ों की जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव में अलॉट की गई थी। सिर्फ इतना ही नहीं, परवीन पर बदमिजाजी और खुलेआम रिश्वत मांगने के मुकदमे भी दर्ज हैं। *सबसे मजेदार बात यह है कि मामले का खुलासा होने पर हमने अक्सर लोगों को सवालों के *घेरे में खड़ा करते रहने वाले आम आदमी पार्टी के प्रवक्ता आशुतोष से बात करने की कोशिश की गई, तो उन्होंने मामले की जानकारी न होने की बात करते हुए फोन काट दिया*। अब सवाल उठने लगा है कि क्या दूसरी पार्टियों के दागदार नेता आप में शामिल होते ही पाक साफ हो जाते हैं। ध्यान रहे कि इस मामले एक पीआईएल पर सुप्रीम कोर्ट में सुनवाई चल रही है। यह पीआईएल नीतीश के पूर्व करीबी पी.के. सिन्हा ने दाखिल की है।

*करीब 3 साल पहले बिहार इंडस्ट्रियल एरिया डिवेलपमेंट अथॉरिटी (BIADA) ने करोड़ों की जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव नेताओं के रिश्तेदारों को अलॉट कर दी थी। इसको लेकर बिहार की राजनीति में जबरदस्त बवाल मचा था। कुछ लोगों ने इसे बिहार का 2जी घोटाला करार दिया था। मंत्री परवीन अमानुल्लाह की बेटी रहमत फातिमा अमानुल्लाह को भी 87,120 वर्ग फुट जमीन दी गई थी। करोड़ों की यह जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव पर दी गई थी।*

*AAP को भी दागदार परवीन अमानुल्लाह से परहेज नहीं - Navbharat Times*

*'आप' उम्मीदवार पर किसानों के 300 करोड़ रुपए हड़पने का आरोप, दर्ज हुआ मुकदमा 
 
dainikbhaskar.com | Mar 09, 2014, 09:34AM IST 

More:
केजरीवाल




लखनऊ. लोकसभा चुनाव से ठीक पहले आम आदमी पार्टी के लिए बुरी खबर है। यूपी के सहारनपुर में आम आदमी पार्टी के लोकसभा उम्मीदवार योगेश दहिया पर करोड़ों के घोटाले का आरोप लगा है। आरोप है कि दहिया ने किसानों के भूमि अधिग्रहण मामले में करोड़ों रुपए की धांधली की। इस मामले में दहिया और तत्कालीन एडीएम फाइनेंस समेत 5 लोगों के खिलाफ कोर्ट के आदेश पर मुकदमा दर्ज किया गया है।



क्या है मामला 



दरअसल, यूपी के सहारनपुर में गेल इंडिया कंपनी की गैस पाइप लाइन बिछाने के लिए किसानों की जमीन का अधिग्रहण किया गया था। भूमि के अधिग्रहण के बदले किसानों को मुआवजा देना था। दहिया पर आरोप है कि दहिया ने प्रशासनिक अधिकारियों से मिलकर ओवर राइटिंग करके किसानों के मुआवजे के 300 करोड़ रुपए हड़प लिए। 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> We will We will Im very excited about meeting you after 16 may



Sure mate....


----------



## Indischer

The_Showstopper said:


> Sure mate....


Dude, are you supporting AAP instead of AIMIM?


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Shart ki kya baat, I was on this forum when Modi fought his re-election in Gujarat and I am still here after it, so isme kya khaas baat hai... I am not here on PDF to confront Modi Bhakts but* I felt like I need to voice my support for AAP*,
> 
> Haan dono hee India ke rehne walon ko ullu banate hai...



by abusing other parties/members???


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Iss bar Congress Mukt Bharat..................agli baar TAINT MUKT BHARAT!!!!



Kyun Do kaam ek saath nahi hosakte?? Congress ko kyun hatana chahte ho? Kyunki woh brasht hai.. Isn't it? So why replacing them with other Brasht people?


----------



## GreenFoe

Rapists ko Bhejna hai kya sansad men ??

*AAP's Guna candidate, faces gang-rape charges*

Aam Admi Party (AAP)'s candidate for Guna seat Shailendra Singh Kushwaha and three other AAP office-bearers face gang rape charges from an ex-office-bearer of the party.

The complainant, a 30-year-old woman, who belongs to Gwalior and has been married in Raipur, Chhattisgarh reached Kampoo police station in Gwalior on Wednesday afternoon and lodged the complaint with the police.

She alleged that Kuswaha along with three other AAP office-bearers in Gwalior- district convener Himanshu Kulshrestha, district secretary Abhijit Wagh and district spokesperson Manuraj Saxena – gang-raped her at least three times between December 2012 and March 2013 and threatened her with dire consequences if she reported the matter to police.


She said she had complained to AAP leaders in Delhi about the gang rape but when they didn't take action she approached the police for action against them. 

On receiving the information about the complaint about 30 AAP activists reached the police station and staged a dharna alleging that the charges were completely baseless and fabricated and politically motivated at the election time.

Assistant superintendent of police (ASP), Gwalior Virendra Jain told the media persons in the evening after about three hours of AAP activists dharna that the police had taken cognizance of the complaint.

But, he said, as per the Supreme Court ruling any such case of gang rape which was more than three months old was supposed to be first inquired into before taking a decision on lodging of a formal FIR.

When contacted Kushwaha said he had come to know about the complaint. The all he could say was the charges were baseless and aimed at tarnishing his image when he was contesting the Lok Sabha election.


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> by abusing other parties/members???



Abusing???

Ultha chor kotwal ko daante....



Indischer said:


> Dude, are you supporting AAP instead of AIMIM?



What are you trying to imply?


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


>



Bhai sorry replying again on this one.......................... 


_ISS BAAR *CON*GRESS MUKT BHARAT................AGLI BAAR *P*AAP MUKT BHARAT!!!!!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Kyun Do kaam ek saath nahi hosakte?? Congress ko kyun hatana chahte ho? Kyunki woh brasht hai.. Isn't it? So why replacing them with other Brasht people?



We dont want Anjali damania land shark,bhooshan noida land scam and anti national , parveen scamster amanulla and guna rapists !

@arp2041


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Bhai sorry replying again on this one..........................
> 
> 
> _ISS BAAR *CON*GRESS MUKT BHARAT................AGLI BAAR *P*AAP MUKT BHARAT!!!!!_



LOL iraada badal diya itna jaldi. taint mukt bharat nahi chahiye???



GreenFoe said:


> We dont want Anjali damania land shark,bhooshan noida land scam and anti national , parveen scamster amanulla and guna rapists !



Source please?


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL iraada badal diya itna jaldi. taint mukt bharat nahi chahiye???



bhai...........hum apney POSTS sey ek teer sey do shikar krte hai..............but tum nhi samjhogey 



The_Showstopper said:


> Source please?



Prashant Bushan ka source du???

aur bhai jo tumney purey thread pey POSTER chipka rakhey hai uskey source kaun dega???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL iraada badal diya itna jaldi. taint mukt bharat nahi chahiye???
> 
> 
> 
> Source please?





GreenFoe said:


> And these Guys Talk of Political accountabily ...............SHAME! @The_Showstopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AAP को भी दागदार परवीन अमानुल्लाह से परहेज नहीं*
> नवभारतटाइम्स.कॉम | Feb 8, 2014, 02.52PM IST
> 383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> परवीन अमानुल्लाह
> *शिवेंद्र कुमार सुमन, नई दिल्ली*
> राजनीति में शुचिता और ईमानदारी की बात करने वाले अरविंद केजरीवाल की पार्टी में हाल ही शामिल हुईं बिहार की पूर्व मंत्री परवीन अमानुल्लाह के दामन पर कई दाग लगे हैं। जिस 2जी स्पेक्ट्रम आवंटन और कोल ब्लॉक आवंटन में शामिल हर शख्स को केजरीवाल खुलेआम करप्ट या फिर चोर कहते हैं, ठीक उसी पैटर्न पर बिहार के 2जी घोटाले के नाम से मशहूर BIADA जमीन आवंटन मामले में परवीन अमानुल्लाह आरोपों के घेरे में रही हैं।
> 
> *जिस वक्त परवीन मंत्री थीं, उस वक्त उनकी बेटी को करोड़ों की जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव में अलॉट की गई थी। सिर्फ इतना ही नहीं, परवीन पर बदमिजाजी और खुलेआम रिश्वत मांगने के मुकदमे भी दर्ज हैं। *सबसे मजेदार बात यह है कि मामले का खुलासा होने पर हमने अक्सर लोगों को सवालों के *घेरे में खड़ा करते रहने वाले आम आदमी पार्टी के प्रवक्ता आशुतोष से बात करने की कोशिश की गई, तो उन्होंने मामले की जानकारी न होने की बात करते हुए फोन काट दिया*। अब सवाल उठने लगा है कि क्या दूसरी पार्टियों के दागदार नेता आप में शामिल होते ही पाक साफ हो जाते हैं। ध्यान रहे कि इस मामले एक पीआईएल पर सुप्रीम कोर्ट में सुनवाई चल रही है। यह पीआईएल नीतीश के पूर्व करीबी पी.के. सिन्हा ने दाखिल की है।
> 
> *करीब 3 साल पहले बिहार इंडस्ट्रियल एरिया डिवेलपमेंट अथॉरिटी (BIADA) ने करोड़ों की जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव नेताओं के रिश्तेदारों को अलॉट कर दी थी। इसको लेकर बिहार की राजनीति में जबरदस्त बवाल मचा था। कुछ लोगों ने इसे बिहार का 2जी घोटाला करार दिया था। मंत्री परवीन अमानुल्लाह की बेटी रहमत फातिमा अमानुल्लाह को भी 87,120 वर्ग फुट जमीन दी गई थी। करोड़ों की यह जमीन कौड़ियों के भाव पर दी गई थी।*
> 
> *AAP को भी दागदार परवीन अमानुल्लाह से परहेज नहीं - Navbharat Times*
> 
> *'आप' उम्मीदवार पर किसानों के 300 करोड़ रुपए हड़पने का आरोप, दर्ज हुआ मुकदमा *
> 
> *dainikbhaskar.com | Mar 09, 2014, 09:34AM IST *
> 
> *More:*
> *केजरीवाल*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *लखनऊ. लोकसभा चुनाव से ठीक पहले आम आदमी पार्टी के लिए बुरी खबर है। यूपी के सहारनपुर में आम आदमी पार्टी के लोकसभा उम्मीदवार योगेश दहिया पर करोड़ों के घोटाले का आरोप लगा है। आरोप है कि दहिया ने किसानों के भूमि अधिग्रहण मामले में करोड़ों रुपए की धांधली की। इस मामले में दहिया और तत्कालीन एडीएम फाइनेंस समेत 5 लोगों के खिलाफ कोर्ट के आदेश पर मुकदमा दर्ज किया गया है।*
> 
> 
> *क्या है मामला *
> 
> 
> *दरअसल, यूपी के सहारनपुर में गेल इंडिया कंपनी की गैस पाइप लाइन बिछाने के लिए किसानों की जमीन का अधिग्रहण किया गया था। भूमि के अधिग्रहण के बदले किसानों को मुआवजा देना था। दहिया पर आरोप है कि दहिया ने प्रशासनिक अधिकारियों से मिलकर ओवर राइटिंग करके किसानों के मुआवजे के 300 करोड़ रुपए हड़प लिए। *



Diya hai dekho :|

Baki ye dekho

Fresh allegations against Bhushans over Noida land allotment - The Times of India

Land scam: Himachal Government orders probe into Prashant Bhushan's land dealings - News

Activist Anjali Damania a land shark too | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Ab ye mat kehna proove hua to nahi,because prove to yeddy pe bhi nahi hua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

The_Showstopper said:


> What are you trying to imply?



Nothing mate. I remember you telling that you're from Hyderabad. Most of the Muslim folks that I've met(and I'm friends with quiet a few) from Hyderabad support AIMIM.


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> bhai...........hum apney POSTS sey ek teer sey do shikar krte hai..............but tum nhi samjhogey



Haan bhai tum jaison ko samajhna bahot mushkil hai....





arp2041 said:


> Prashant Bushan ka source du???
> 
> aur bhai jo tumney purey thread pey POSTER chipka rakhey hai uskey source kaun dega???



Prashant Bhushan's case as of now is still under investigation and no formal case or FIR has been filed, same is the case with Guna rape allegation...

Zyada tar newspaper cutting hai, Tum chaho toh unke news links bhi laadunga... What say?


----------



## GreenFoe

GreenFoe said:


> Rapists ko Bhejna hai kya sansad men ??
> 
> *AAP's Guna candidate, faces gang-rape charges*
> 
> Aam Admi Party (AAP)'s candidate for Guna seat Shailendra Singh Kushwaha and three other AAP office-bearers face gang rape charges from an ex-office-bearer of the party.
> 
> The complainant, a 30-year-old woman, who belongs to Gwalior and has been married in Raipur, Chhattisgarh reached Kampoo police station in Gwalior on Wednesday afternoon and lodged the complaint with the police.
> 
> She alleged that Kuswaha along with three other AAP office-bearers in Gwalior- district convener Himanshu Kulshrestha, district secretary Abhijit Wagh and district spokesperson Manuraj Saxena – gang-raped her at least three times between December 2012 and March 2013 and threatened her with dire consequences if she reported the matter to police.
> 
> 
> She said she had complained to AAP leaders in Delhi about the gang rape but when they didn't take action she approached the police for action against them.
> 
> On receiving the information about the complaint about 30 AAP activists reached the police station and staged a dharna alleging that the charges were completely baseless and fabricated and politically motivated at the election time.
> 
> Assistant superintendent of police (ASP), Gwalior Virendra Jain told the media persons in the evening after about three hours of AAP activists dharna that the police had taken cognizance of the complaint.
> 
> But, he said, as per the Supreme Court ruling any such case of gang rape which was more than three months old was supposed to be first inquired into before taking a decision on lodging of a formal FIR.
> 
> When contacted Kushwaha said he had come to know about the complaint. The all he could say was the charges were baseless and aimed at tarnishing his image when he was contesting the Lok Sabha election.





The_Showstopper said:


> Haan bhai tum jaison ko samajhna bahot mushkil hai....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prashant Bhushan's case as of now is still under investigation and no formal case or FIR has been filed, same is the case with Guna rape allegation...
> 
> Zyada tar newspaper cutting hai, Tum chaho toh unke news links bhi laadunga... What say?



OHH.........again this and that  yeddy is also under investigation,anything prooved ? 

*Corrupt to hain na ?* FIR to Congress goverment kisi ke khilaf bhi karwa de(mera logic) ya nahi like mulayam(CBI)


----------



## The_Showstopper

Indischer said:


> Nothing mate. I remember you telling that you're from Hyderabad. Most of the Muslim folks that I've met(and I'm friends with quiet a few) from Hyderabad support AIMIM.



People here believe that AIMIM protects their interests but they never understand that they are taken for granted by Owaisi and company keeping them ill-educated forever... But many are realizing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> Bhai isn't it obvious???
> 
> They are just voting AAP because they don't want BJP to come to power esp. Modi, no matter what.............
> 
> Jab tak Congress thi......tab tak Communalism key karan usko vote krtey they.............now suddenly AAP picture me ayi toh Congress aur BJP corrupt ho gyi aur KEJRIWAL RAJA HARISHCHANDRA BAN GYA.
> 
> It's called TACTICAL VOTING.



All these are bloodless hindu haters ,since they view BJP as hindu party they leave everything and decide who is the best candidate to defeat BJP,nothing else.

check this Uttar Pradesh: Muslim anxiety vs Hindu anger in barometer of divide | The Indian Express | Page 99


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Bhai isn't it obvious???
> 
> They are just voting AAP because they don't want BJP to come to power esp. Modi, no matter what.............
> 
> Jab tak Congress thi......tab tak Communalism key karan usko vote krtey they.............now suddenly AAP picture me ayi toh Congress aur BJP corrupt ho gyi aur KEJRIWAL RAJA HARISHCHANDRA BAN GYA.
> 
> It's called TACTICAL VOTING.



 You speak as if BJP would have won all seats in Hyderabad had AAP not come into picture, Hence I switched sides...


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> View attachment 23011



wow.......it has always gone above for bjp...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Bhai isn't it obvious???
> 
> They are just voting AAP because they don't want BJP to come to power esp. Modi, no matter what.............
> 
> Jab tak Congress thi......tab tak Communalism key karan usko vote krtey they.............now suddenly AAP picture me ayi toh Congress aur BJP corrupt ho gyi aur KEJRIWAL RAJA HARISHCHANDRA BAN GYA.
> 
> It's called TACTICAL VOTING.



AIMIM has been playing AAP's role all along in Hyderabad though. They were allied to Congress till 2 years back, and have always been anti-BJP. Mujhe @The_Showstopper ki _AAP support_ thoda ajeeb laga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> You speak as if BJP would have won all seats in Hyderabad had AAP not come into picture, Hence I switched sides...



Because BJP is coming at national level thats why you guys are F scared from kerala to Hyderabad .


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> OHH.........again this and that  yeddy is also under investigation,anything prooved ?
> 
> *Corrupt to hain na ?* FIR to Congress goverment kisi ke khilaf bhi karwa de(mera logic) ya nahi like mulayam(CBI)



Chalo isi baat pe tasalli lelo.... Good for you


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> You speak as if BJP would have won all seats in Hyderabad had AAP not come into picture, Hence I switched sides...



Not talking about you bhai...................kahey dil pey le rha hai...............it's the general pan-india theory i was stating.........


----------



## GreenFoe

Indischer said:


> AIMIM has been playing AAP's role all along in Hyderabad though. They were allied to Congress till 2 years back, and have always been anti-BJP. Mujhe @The_Showstopper ki _AAP support_ thoda ajeeb laga.



Most Anti BJP on TV !


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> Because BJP is coming at national level thats why you guys are F scared from kerala to Hyderabad .



 Oh yeah I've lost my sleep over this. And look I am still awake


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Chalo isi baat pe tasalli lelo.... Good for you


Everything was good for me ,but dont show drama again that this and that idealism 



arp2041 said:


> wow.......it has always gone above for bjp...........



Ya or you can say always less for winner after seeing 04 and 09


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> Everything was good for me ,but dont show drama again that this and that idealism




Most of those allegations have not even being formally charged... Anyways as I told you its good for you... So


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Most of those allegations have not even being formally charged... Anyways as I told you its good for you... So



Maybe Friendly government,eh no ?

So you are like mulayam or maya or even bansal !


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> Maybe Friendly government,eh no ?
> 
> So you are like mulayam or maya or even bansal !



Oh yeah Now friendly government comes into picture 

But the following headline doesn't speak so...

Himachal government orders probe into Prashant Bhushan's land deals


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Most of those allegations have not even being formally charged... Anyways as I told you its good for you... So



Chorna yaar.................BTW, tuney abhi tak yeh poster dekha ki nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh yeah Now friendly government comes into picture
> 
> But the following headline doesn't speak so...
> 
> Himachal government orders probe into Prashant Bhushan's land deals



So he came clean ? 

What about damania ,Rapist candidate of guna on whome Fir was filed and others?


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Chorna yaar.................BTW, tuney abhi tak yeh poster dekha ki nahi



Haan dekha hai aur iska aur ek version bhi hai jahan AK ko Modi aur AAPians ko Modi Bhakts replace kardiya gaya hai jo mere nazar me bahut uchit comparison hai... What say??



GreenFoe said:


> So he came clean ?
> 
> What about damania ,Rapist candidate of guna on whome Fir was filed and others?



Show me where an FIR has been filed against Guna "rapists"?

Your source states

"As per the Supreme Court ruling any such case of gang rape which was more than three months old was supposed to be first inquired into before taking a decision on lodging of a formal FIR."

Yaar article ko padliya kar post karne se pehle....


----------



## arp2041

The_Showstopper said:


> Haan dekha hai aur iska aur ek version bhi hai jahan AK ko Modi aur AAPians ko Modi Bhakts replace kardiya gaya hai jo mere nazar me bahut uchit comparison hai... What say??



abey POSTERS mey toh kam sey kam khud ka dimag lagalo..........ki ismey bhi CTRL C + CTRL V karoge????


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Haan dekha hai aur iska aur ek version bhi hai jahan AK ko Modi aur AAPians ko Modi Bhakts replace kardiya gaya hai jo mere nazar me bahut uchit comparison hai... What say??
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where an FIR has been filed against Guna "rapists"?
> 
> Your source states
> 
> "As per the Supreme Court ruling any such case of gang rape which was more than three months old was supposed to be first inquired into before taking a decision on lodging of a formal FIR."
> 
> Yaar article ko padliya kar post karne se pehle....




Mast he yaar,Everyone is clean when he becomes member of khaap party,chahe rapists ya scamster 

Aur bura kaun ,BJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> abey POSTERS mey toh kam sey kam khud ka dimag lagalo..........ki ismey bhi CTRL C + CTRL V karoge????



Kya gaurantee hai ke Modi bhakt ne hee yeh poster banayi hai. Shayad kisi modi bhakt ne uthaali hogi "*Yes WE CAN*" bolkar


----------



## GreenFoe

*Pro-Modi slogans greet Nitish at Wazirganj rally*
TNN | Apr 2, 2014, 01.56 AM IST
GAYA/Biharsharif: Pro-Narendra Modi slogans greeted chief minister Nitish Kumar on Tuesday at his rally at Wazirganj, 50km from Gaya, a day after stones and chappals were thrown at his rallies in Nalanda district. Policemen chased away the youths who broke into slogans for the BJP prime ministerial candidate. Nitish was again greeted with the same chants when he was returning after addressing the rally.

Undeterred by the slogan-shouting, the CM ridiculed the BJP for propagating the Gujarat model of development across the country. "They are claiming of bringing heaven on earth ... but is there a swarg at the place from where this model of development came (Gujarat)?" he asked.

Some big investments, he said, had gone to Gujarat with industries being set up and asked whether it created employment. "We need to have industries which can generate employment," he said.

Nalanda police booked two persons under various sections, including Section 307 of IPC, for allegedly indulging in violent protests during Nitish's election rally at Asthawan on Monday. At least two police personnel and a duty magistrate were injured in the incident.

When the CM was to address election rally at the underconstruction polytechnic college premises located at Asthawan in Nalanda district on Monday, a group from nearby villages raised 'no road, no vote' slogans to demand construction of pucca roads to Onda and a few other adjoining villages from the block headquarters Asthawan. After the police and the officials from district administration tried to pacify the protesters they turned more aggressive and hurled stones towards the stage where the CM was sitting.

Accusing local JD(U) MLA Jitendra Kumar and Nalanda MP Kaushlendra Kumar of neglecting their long- pending demand of construction of pucca road from Asthawan, an Onda villager Nawal Prasad, who was among the group of 20-25 protesters, said the villagers petitioned the duo several times for construction of road but they turned a deaf ear to their legitimate demand and now they decided to boycott polls over the issue and the protest before the CM was intended to draw his attention towards their plight.

A schoolteacher, Ram Badan Singh, said almost 90% villages in Asthawan block have been connected with pucca roads from the block headquarters and only 10% of them are left which should be constructed within a time limit. A local JD(U) leader said the unfortunate incident was stage-managed and intended to spread rumours that the people of the CM's home district are dissatisfied with the development work.

Asthawan SHO said the arrested persons are identified as one Nitish Kumar of village Deokli and Munna Paswan of Dhobi Bigha. They have been booked under different sections of the IPC.


----------



## The_Showstopper

GreenFoe said:


> Mast he yaar,Everyone is clean when he becomes member of khaap party,chahe rapists ya scamster
> 
> Aur bura kaun ,BJP?



LOL Ran out of arguments??


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Ran out of arguments??


You? 

Why is mulayam corrupt then ?
Why is modi crony capitalist,any FIR ?
is sonia corrupt or not?


Kejri to poore din rota hai sab corrupt hain


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Ran out of arguments??


Hehehe hope your dad Congress will let Survive till Next elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Hehehe hope your dad Congress will let Survive till Next elections



LOL now making personal attacks...

No wonder this article points it out correctly









GreenFoe said:


> You?
> 
> Why is mulayam corrupt then ?
> Why is modi crony capitalist,any FIR ?
> is sonia corrupt or not?
> 
> 
> Kejri to poore din rota hai sab corrupt hain



Nice try but wasn't convincing enough...


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL now making personal attacks...
> 
> No wonder this article points it out correctly


Nice try but wasn't convincing enough...
Its not personal really its on party which you defend so eagarly.I know you not agree to my statements but you will someday.


----------



## GreenFoe

The_Showstopper said:


> Nice try but wasn't convincing enough...



No arguments Left ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

AugenBlick said:


> yeh walla Rahul..]


Yes ye wala


----------



## Soumitra

Congress / Ajit Singh dirty tricks department

Grounded for hours, Narendra Modi cries sabotage - The Times of India


----------



## AugenBlick

cheekybird said:


> Yes ye wala


Left waala aapke ghar parcel ho jaayega madem. 

Also which other Indian celebrities/tormentors are popular in Pak , except for the obvious film stars of course?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

AugenBlick said:


> Left waala aapke ghar parcel ho jaayega madem.
> 
> Also which other Indian celebrities/tormentors are popular in Pak , except for the obvious film stars of course?


Sachin is very popular


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Hari prasad yadav you're just jealous of Rahul



Of course I am Jealous. I wold like myself to be taken away by a beautiful girl instead of Rahul gandhi.

I am not Yadav.



jha said:


> Naidu SoS to Modi as KCR Smells Saffron -The New Indian Express




Hi Jha Ji,

Deal is done. It will be announced in Delhi today. BJP 5 parliament and 15 assembly seats in Simandhra.
8 parliament and 45 assembly seats in Telangana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Soumitra said:


> Congress / Ajit Singh dirty tricks department
> 
> Grounded for hours, Narendra Modi cries sabotage - The Times of India




The more they do it, Modi will hop towards majority 



GreenFoe said:


> You?
> 
> Why is mulayam corrupt then ?
> Why is modi crony capitalist,any FIR ?
> is sonia corrupt or not?
> 
> 
> Kejri to poore din rota hai sab corrupt hain




Buddy plz dont waste your time with AAPtards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

The_Showstopper said:


> Seems like you are unable to digest the facts.... LOL Gujarat has taken giant leap yet almost half of the state still had water scarcity in the recent past, So can I safely imply that Gujarat was a place where mankind wouldn't have survived had Modi baba not being there




It is not me but it is you who find it difficult to digest the fact. I have seen all this with my eyes in my home town itself and so I do not need any certification from you.



The_Showstopper said:


> Source please??




In Gujarat, we have successfully linked 20 rivers with the Narmada. In the coming days, the country will have to adopt a holistic water management approach.''

Modi plays up Vajpayee's project of interlinking of rivers - The Times of India

What makes Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi special - News Oneindia

*INTER BASIN TRANSFER OF WATER*

The State has already taken very important and leading steps for interlinking of rivers, a few glimpses are
*(A) WORK ALREADY COMPLETED BY THE STATE
Inter basin transfer of Water From Narmada Main Canal to En-route Rivers*

The planning to flow the water of Narmada available during flood through Narmada main canal to eleven rivers of Gujarat viz. Heran, Orsang, Karad, Mahi, Saidak, Mohar, Watrak, Sabarmati, Khari,Rupen and Banas.
The planning to fill about 700 Nos. of small/large village Tanks/Ponds by water of Narmada
*SABARMATI-SARASWATI LINK*

This link off takes from Branch Canal No.1 of Right Bank Main Canal of Dharoi Project to Saraswati River.
*(B) LINK WORKS UNDER PROGRESS
SUJLAM-SUFLAM SPREADING CHANNEL*

To divert overflowing flood water from Kadana dam to Panchmahals and North Gujarat region.
This water can be diverted by gravity to the scarcity hit Panchmahals, Gandhinagar, Sabarkantha, Mehsana and parts of Banaskantha districts.
Proposed Sujlam-Suflam Spreading Channel – 332 Km. From Kadana dam to Sabarmati river – 158 km. From Sabarmati to Banas river : 174 km.
This recharge canal will help in recharging 21 rivers which includes Khari, Watrak, Meshwo, Mazam, Rupen, Pushpavati, Saraswati and Banas River.
Benefit to 7 Districts, 14 Taluka and 508 villages.
70,000 Ha. to be benefitted.
*Harnav – Guhai Link*

It connects Harnav river with Guhai river having length of 1680 meter and canal capacity is 5.66 cumecs (200 cusecs).
*Kadana – Bhadar Link
Ukai – Purna Link
Interlinking of coastal rivers by spreading channel*

Ambitious plan to interconnect rivers through spreading channels to prevent salinity ingress along the coastal belt of the Saurashtra.
Total length of spreading channel is 360 Km.
Rain water stored in the channel will recharge the aquifers of ground water and surrounding area.
Prevent ingress of salinity.
Lift irrigation from spreading channel.
*(C) PROPOSED LINK CANALS
DAMANGANGA – SABARMATI - CHORWAD LINK*

Diverts surplus water of Damanganga, Par, Tapi and other enroute basin which is already flowing wastefully into the sea.
Useful for protective irrigation and to provide drinking water to the drought prone region of Saurashtra.
Diverts flood water by gravity up to Sabarmati Basin.
*OTHER PROPOSED LINKS*

UKAI – GORDHA LINK CANAL
DEV – SUKHI LINK CANAL
Interlinking of Rivers | Schemes | Narmada (Gujarat State)

Irrigation Department | Nirmal Gujarat

http://www.gujaratcmfellowship.org/... since 2000_IWMI & IFPRI Report-_May 2009.pdf

CAPAM recognises Gujarat's innovative Khet-Talavadi scheme- News Oneindia

http://www.gujaratindia.com/initiat...FE5dh5rbDG2NUzRJa12on+xN1tLzJGwcCVbF2GvgkPA==




The_Showstopper said:


> Which newslinks are you speaking of? Can you repost them? I was simply saying that when I make a claim, I support them with proper sources and would want the same from you...




You are a person with a very short memeory. Pl check the links I posted in response to your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*TDP-BJP deal, recent poll predicts 20+ seats for the aliance *

Talks between the TDP and the BJP for a poll alliance in Andhra Pradesh are in the final stages and they could be close to a deal. Leaders from the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP)and the Telugu Desam Party (TDP) were holding the final round of talks in the national capital at the residence of Akali Dal MP Naresh Gujral.

TDP sources in Hyderabad told NDTV that they have agreed that the BJP will contest 45 assembly and eight Lok Sabha seats in Telangana and in Andhra Pradesh, the BJP would contest 15 assembly and five Lok Sabha seats. They are hopeful a formal announcement will be made in Delhi on Wednesday by Arun Jaitley, who participated in helping the two parties come together.
The BJP Telangana president Kishan Reddy however said the deal is not done. There is a stalemate. There is no agreement yet on which seats and numbers the two parties would contest. He also indicated that it is even possible that they go with different partners in Telangana and in Andhra Pradesh, suggesting the BJP could look towards the TRS if talks with the TDP fail.
Gujral, who is BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's chief negotiator for alliance building, is said to be making intense efforts for an early deal.

The two parties could not reach an understanding despite several round of talks and three visits to Andhra Pradesh by BJP leader Prakash Javadekar, who also met TDP chief N Chandrababu Naidu last week.

The talks hit a roadblock few days ago as TDP termed as "unfair" the BJP's demand for majority of assembly and Lok Sabha seats in Telangana. BJP leaders in Telangana had also threatened to go alone.

However, the reported intervention by the Central BJP leadership led to resumption of the talks.

Telangana has 119 assembly and 17 Lok Sabha seats while Seemandhra has 175 assembly and 25 Lok Sabha seats.

BJP was earlier demanding 60 assembly and nine Lok Sabha seats in Telangana.

The elections in Telangana are scheduled on April 30 while Seemandhra will go to polls on May 7.


----------



## HariPrasad

Indian-King said:


> he will cry soon
> View attachment 22971



keep dreaming. He has born to make others (Evils) cry.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Modi basher Teesta misused victims’ fund for shopping, wine*

Court reserves order on bail for March 25

An affidavit, submitted by the Ahmedabad Crime Branch (ACB) to oppose bail of social activist Teesta Setalvad, has shocking revelation of misuse of riot victims’ fund on shopping, including buying wine.

The court has reserved the order and fixed March 25, 2014 for the pronouncement of judgement. The investigation officer (IO) has revealed shocking details pertaining to the expenses incurred by Setalvad that include shopping for foreign goods, entertainment, domestic requirements and even wine and liquor from the fund collected in the names of victims of Gujarat riots.

Total amount of Rs 14.20 lakh has been paid towards the credit card dues from the FCRA & SB Accounts of Citizen for Justice and Peace (CJP) of which Teesta and her husband Javed are trustees, said the affidavit. The most shocking revelations, according to ACB, are the payments made by Setalvad from the CJPs account towards wine and liquor.






Nailing Setalvad’s claims of her spending “strictly in accordance with the budget lines approved and authorised by Board of Trustees”, KN Patel, Assistant Commissioner of Police of ACB (Cyber Crime Cell) opposed anticipatory bail of Teesta and her husband Javed Anand and submitted a detail rejoinder. Special public prosecutor Ajay Choksi argued on the behalf of ACB in Ahmedabad sessions court.

IO stated that City Bank card details portray a shocking picture of how expenses of absolutely personal nature have been undertaken and sought to be explained away as miscellaneous expenses. Huge expenditure have been made such as purchase of branded shoes, monthly hair styling expenses from costly hair designers. Apart from purchase of clothes from branded showrooms in Rome and Islamabad, she did online shopping too. The affidavit also mentioned the purchase of electronic goods, jewellery and dining expenses at several prestigious restaurants.

The investigation has revealed the facts related to three Credit Cards of Citi Bank having number —5520938031023006, 5520938045202125 & 5498520510664506 — which belong to Teesta Setalvad.

Citi Bank Credit Card number 5520938031023006 was issued in August 2009 and was closed in September 2010. Card number 5520938045202125 was issued in September 2010 and closed in June 2012 and card number 5498520510664506 was issued in June 2012 which is active till date. The change of Credit Cards every year was intentional to avoid any scrutiny by the Income Tax Authorities. Whether the Board of Trustees of Sabrang Trust and CJP have ever authorised to Teesta and Javed, as repeatedly claimed by them, to meet such purely personal expenditure is a subject matter of investigation, it says.

The police says that it will investigate as to how the Chartered Accountant, who has audited the accounts of these two trusts, failed to notice that the trustees are using the trust fund for personal purposes too.

However, the police has submitted a summary of the total funds received by CJP and Sabrang Trust vis-à-vis amount transferred by them to their personal family accounts, Sabrang Trust received nearly Rs 1,33 crore, CJP received foreign donation Rs 1.15 crore, CJP received local donation Rs 4.66 crore. Total donation received was Rs 7.16 crores. Of these nearly Rs 2.67 crore were transferred to the accounts of Teesta, her husband Javed and their daughter Tamara.

Officials further added that the donations received for public purposes cannot be permitted to be frittered away towards shopping, entertainment and such other expenses of a purely personal nature.

The police have also taken a serious objection to Teesta on dragging the name of Gujarat’s CM Narendra Modi. Officials said that there is a prima facie case against the accused and their custodial interrogation is imperative to examine the manner in which the huge funds have been transferred to their personal accounts. They have also not co-operated with the investigation.

Total amount transferred

Teesta Setalvad Rs 32,09,524

Javed Anand Rs 20,62,675

Sabrang Communication Pvt. Ltd Rs 1,20,14,356

Tamara Setalvad Rs 1,38,270

Cash withdrawal Rs 75,28,000 

Credit card payment of Teesta Setalvad

r From CJP Rs 14,20,000

Credit Card payment of Javed Anand

From Sabrang Trust Rs 2,97,924

Total Rs 2.67 Crore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Modi basher Teesta misused victims’ fund for shopping, wine*
> 
> Court reserves order on bail for March 25
> 
> An affidavit, submitted by the Ahmedabad Crime Branch (ACB) to oppose bail of social activist Teesta Setalvad, has shocking revelation of misuse of riot victims’ fund on shopping, including buying wine.
> 
> The court has reserved the order and fixed March 25, 2014 for the pronouncement of judgement. The investigation officer (IO) has revealed shocking details pertaining to the expenses incurred by Setalvad that include shopping for foreign goods, entertainment, domestic requirements and even wine and liquor from the fund collected in the names of victims of Gujarat riots.
> 
> Total amount of Rs 14.20 lakh has been paid towards the credit card dues from the FCRA & SB Accounts of Citizen for Justice and Peace (CJP) of which Teesta and her husband Javed are trustees, said the affidavit. The most shocking revelations, according to ACB, are the payments made by Setalvad from the CJPs account towards wine and liquor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailing Setalvad’s claims of her spending “strictly in accordance with the budget lines approved and authorised by Board of Trustees”, KN Patel, Assistant Commissioner of Police of ACB (Cyber Crime Cell) opposed anticipatory bail of Teesta and her husband Javed Anand and submitted a detail rejoinder. Special public prosecutor Ajay Choksi argued on the behalf of ACB in Ahmedabad sessions court.
> 
> IO stated that City Bank card details portray a shocking picture of how expenses of absolutely personal nature have been undertaken and sought to be explained away as miscellaneous expenses. Huge expenditure have been made such as purchase of branded shoes, monthly hair styling expenses from costly hair designers. Apart from purchase of clothes from branded showrooms in Rome and Islamabad, she did online shopping too. The affidavit also mentioned the purchase of electronic goods, jewellery and dining expenses at several prestigious restaurants.
> 
> The investigation has revealed the facts related to three Credit Cards of Citi Bank having number —5520938031023006, 5520938045202125 & 5498520510664506 — which belong to Teesta Setalvad.
> 
> Citi Bank Credit Card number 5520938031023006 was issued in August 2009 and was closed in September 2010. Card number 5520938045202125 was issued in September 2010 and closed in June 2012 and card number 5498520510664506 was issued in June 2012 which is active till date. The change of Credit Cards every year was intentional to avoid any scrutiny by the Income Tax Authorities. Whether the Board of Trustees of Sabrang Trust and CJP have ever authorised to Teesta and Javed, as repeatedly claimed by them, to meet such purely personal expenditure is a subject matter of investigation, it says.
> 
> The police says that it will investigate as to how the Chartered Accountant, who has audited the accounts of these two trusts, failed to notice that the trustees are using the trust fund for personal purposes too.
> 
> However, the police has submitted a summary of the total funds received by CJP and Sabrang Trust vis-à-vis amount transferred by them to their personal family accounts, Sabrang Trust received nearly Rs 1,33 crore, CJP received foreign donation Rs 1.15 crore, CJP received local donation Rs 4.66 crore. Total donation received was Rs 7.16 crores. Of these nearly Rs 2.67 crore were transferred to the accounts of Teesta, her husband Javed and their daughter Tamara.
> 
> Officials further added that the donations received for public purposes cannot be permitted to be frittered away towards shopping, entertainment and such other expenses of a purely personal nature.
> 
> The police have also taken a serious objection to Teesta on dragging the name of Gujarat’s CM Narendra Modi. Officials said that there is a prima facie case against the accused and their custodial interrogation is imperative to examine the manner in which the huge funds have been transferred to their personal accounts. They have also not co-operated with the investigation.
> 
> Total amount transferred
> 
> Teesta Setalvad Rs 32,09,524
> 
> Javed Anand Rs 20,62,675
> 
> Sabrang Communication Pvt. Ltd Rs 1,20,14,356
> 
> Tamara Setalvad Rs 1,38,270
> 
> Cash withdrawal Rs 75,28,000
> 
> Credit card payment of Teesta Setalvad
> 
> r From CJP Rs 14,20,000
> 
> Credit Card payment of Javed Anand
> 
> From Sabrang Trust Rs 2,97,924
> 
> Total Rs 2.67 Crore




She is a congi agent and has lots of court cases on her. I remember a TV debate when she ran away when Minakshi lekhi of BJP started debating the cases on her.


----------



## nair

Election commission decided to conduct this election in 5 or 6 phases, But in reality the election will be fought in 2 phases. 

1) In polling booth 
2) Between parties after counting....

Second one is going to be the most interesting one.....


----------



## kaykay

So this is congress style secularism. Shame on Congress!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451213112008376320

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

kaykay said:


> So this is congress style secularism. Shame on Congress!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451213112008376320


Ab Kia ker Diya congress ne?cant view the tweet


----------



## kaykay

cheekybird said:


> Ab Kia ker Diya congress ne?cant view the tweet


'Dont split secular votes, Sonia appeals to Muslims'. BC Its congress which put religion in everything and blame BJP for communalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

sagarikaghose ends the show by acknowledging that the Dalit slogan of "Jai Bheem, Jai Bharat" has now become "Jai Modi, Jai Bharat"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> 'Dont split secular votes, Sonia appeals to Muslims'. BC Its congress which put religion in everything and blame BJP for communalism.




All hell break loose if modi say hindu should unite :x

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> All hell break loose if modi say hindu should unite :x


God, That would be the 'kand' of the year.


----------



## Lonely Hermit

MediaCrooks
*The Fool's Secularism*



The word ‘*routine*’ is not a very adored term. It has often been substituted for anything that is ordinary or mundane. Routines are regular procedures and practices that are almost performed as second nature. If you look up the net there are even sites with help to get out of routines and make life more exciting. Take a look *here* or *here*for samples. If you’re bored with routines I hope they help. There’s even a ‘*Brainy quotes*’ page which is a collection of famous people ridiculing routines.




Reality is a bit different though. In reality routines form the backbone of our lives. Traffic rules are routine but imagine one fine day we said, dump those rules. You can imagine the chaos.*Which shoe do you wear first*? The left or the right? Check next time, you’ve probably been doing it all your life (wearing the left or right first) without the slightest thought to it. Most of us marvel at Army marches. We are amazed how their legs and arms move in such synchronised manner. *To them, that’s routine. For us, it’s a wonder*. They have been trained for it and they practice it every day. It is in that sense that *Secularism is a routine*. Being a backbone of our lives, secularism needs to be maintained and practiced. Soldiers don’t fight big battles with their marching skills. Do they? At best that routine organises them for the battle. In much similar fashion secularism by itself does not win any battles. But many of our fraudulent politicians have been selling this product (in a fake form). Take a look at some of the chief perpetrators of pseudo-secularism:




Remember, these are only some samples. The top row consists of the prime permanent criers of “*Secularism is in danger*” a la “*Islam khatre me hai*”. The bottom row consists of the Macaulay Family members who are the prime movers of this fakery in the media. A long time ago I wrote the post “*Excessive secularism is as dangerous as religious fundamentalism*”. In that I quoted the renowned Mark Tully: “Excessive secularism, which feeds the fire of people who like to present India as a country that does not respect its majority, is just as dangerous as religious fundamentalism”. This is the outcome of fake secularism practiced by all the parties that are now up in arms against *Narendra Modi*. One Congress member has gone as far as threatening to kill Modi and there has already been an attempt once in Patna.

Sharad Pawar who had met Modi recently in Ahmedabad was probably rebuffed and now he calls Modi “*deranged*”. This Pawar is the same guy who said “wipe ink, vote twice”. Mulayam Yadav says “We will not let BJP succeed in making Modi PM”. The churlish Nitish Kumar in an interview asked Arnab Goswami “how is Modi going to handle relations with Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka”? You know, as if the current govt is on a bed of roses with these countries and this is a prime concern for voters. But the Pak and BD reference is more to suck up to his Muslim voters and not out of any serious concern. Pawar in a rally added “*country cannot be handed over to Modi*”. What is that supposed to mean? Is the country some farmland to be scammed and given to Modi? The people and their votes will decide who will get what. But let’s look at the latest moron who wants to challenge Modi. Here’s a Johny-cum-lately called *Rashid Alvi* who wrote to his Bossini Sonia Gandhi:




If the pic is not legible you can read it *here*. Now, go through the letter very carefully. All that Alvi claims is that he wants to protect *pluralism* and *secularism* and *STOP MODI*. There is nothing on one single issue of Varanasi that he wants to represent. That’s the poison that these guys want people to drink: *Fake Secularism*. They call Modi all kinds of names which are then repeated like a box of parrots by Rajdeep, Sagarika, Arnab, Barkha and all the channels 24X7. The names they call don’t even have any relevance to anything Modi may have said or done which would have made some sense at least. The only objective of these so-called secularists is to somehow stop Modi by hook or crook. And the more they scream the more they endear Modi to the public. Is the media far behind. Here’s the *Category5Moron* who is permanently on a Muslim trip whenever there is an election involving Modi:




From the December 2012 elections of Gujarat to now, all that Sagarika has been doing is whipping up Muslim hatred for Modi. And these aren’t reflex responses by the Muslims she meets; she provokes them with questions spiteful of Modi. *Secularism demands that people be seen as one nation under one roof*. Politicians may act divisively but why should media morons act divisively? And when rapped for such illegitimate behaviour all that these fools can do is cry abuse. In the context of such fake secularism what Modi says resonates with people. He says whenever the Congress and its clones are asked any question they wear a “*Burqa of secularism*”. The Congress scams are unbelievable in terms of money and the sheer nonchalance with which the party protects its corrupt ones. A summary of its Himalayan corruption looks like this:




Perhaps the fear of Modi is that he will seriously set up SITs and fast-track courts to prosecute the corrupt filth. And this must be done if this country has to send a clear message of intolerance of corruption and the corrupt. Sonia Gandhi, who the media treats as if she is the new Mother Teresa, behaves like she has no taint on her from all these scams. Both Sonia and her “Balloon” son Rahul go around the country talking about corruption. With what face does the media let these two pass without a single question on their corruption and their giving tickets to corrupt members? Whenever the question comes up, like the Congress the media also points to only ONE member of BJP: *BS Yedurappa*. Whether Yedurappa is corrupt or not courts are yet to decide and in some cases he has been exonerated too. How the media finds equivalence has to be the biggest scam in India.

Secularism is a routine practice and not an issue on which any election should have ever been contested but the Sickulars and the corrupt media have brought it down to this level. I consider myself a secular person but except for the media discussions or election season it doesn’t cross my mind even once. People brush their teeth and have a bath every day. It makes them feel good, clean and freshened up. But that doesn’t guarantee them luck, job or food. Routine hygiene is a “*maintenance*” job for the body. *Secularism is a maintenance job for a society*. It need not get any premium. No one deserves to be rewarded for being secular; certainly not with a vote.

As an Amdavadi I know of the history of water problems in the city and state. Till 2005 or 2006 almost everyone in the city faced a water problem (especially those living outside the municipal limits). The bores would dry up and frequent drilling deeper would be done and so on. There were days when there was no water at all and people borrowed a couple of buckets from neighbouring societies which had some supply to get through the day. As it got worse, the only option was regular purchase from water-tankers. All that ended around 2005-06 when the Narmada waters flowed through the Sabarmati. There has never been a problem since then and most households have 24X7 water. Now *nobody talks about water anymore*. *Nobody talks about good roads anymore; it has become part of routine life. No one ever knew when the autos had turned CNG*. *No one talks about it. No one talks of bus services. It has become routine*. When basic facilities become routine then residents think of higher planes. Not having to struggle with these basic issues gives them the time to rise to other accomplishments. *What the hell does all this have to do with secularism*? 

It is in the absence of the very basic performance as a govt that many of the sickular political parties resort to the chest-beating of “secular, secular, secular”. *Secularism is a prostituted word *as Arun Shourie said and many people have been fooled with this nonsense for over four decades. In one of his books Bill Gates narrates an anecdote about MS Word software. I am quoting from memory and it is not the exact verbatim quote: “When we gave WORD, people said we want colours. We gave them colours. Then they said they wanted word-count. We gave them word-count. They said they wanted multiple languages; we gave them Chinese, Japanese and so on. They said they wanted spell-check. We gave them spell check. We can give people all the tools in Word they want but we simply can’t tell them how or what to write”. 




That’s right, one can be given all the tools in MSWord but the software can’t tell you what or how to write something. That is true for secularism too. *Secularism is a tolerant way of living but it’s not a cure to disease, it’s not a cure to hunger*.*Secularism doesn’t eliminate backwardness or poverty. It cannot give anyone employment*. The Congress and its clones have fooled the country long enough with their fake secularism as a solution to people’s problems. This is the fool’s secularism. Change is inevitable and no matter how much these parties and the media try to make the debate secularism vs communalism it is increasingly dawning upon people that this is a fake debate. Development and progress can be felt and seen. A country’s progress and power is driven by people’s aspirations not by the fool’s secularism. This election season people should listen to the real debates that will seek to meet their aspirations. I am not a big fan of the Shiv Sena but for once I have to agree with their hoarding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sourya Kharb

This time Modi is the best option India have


----------



## Echo_419

kaykay said:


> So this is congress style secularism. Shame on Congress!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451213112008376320



New india insurance wale free Mein popular ho rahe hai 
On topic 
Not suprising Muslims must also understand who is communal & secular


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @aajtak's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451239934582460416


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> Check out @aajtak's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451239934582460416



Poor trick by Kejriwal.


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> Poor trick by Kejriwal.




Modijiiii please ek baar mera naamm to lo


----------



## Developereo

Lonely Hermit said:


> “*Excessive secularism is as dangerous as religious fundamentalism*”.


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Check out @aajtak's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451239934582460416




But BJP do not need you.

As the time goes, NDA is getting strong. Mahebooba Mufti has also offered support for NDA. Amma is sure to come. Mulayam and Maya will favor some one who controls CBI.

I fore see Uttarakhnad congress government collapsing after Election.


----------



## Lonely Hermit



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> But BJP do not need you.
> 
> As the time goes, NDA is getting strong. Mahebooba Mufti has also offered support for NDA. Amma is sure to come. Mulayam and Maya will favor some one who controls CBI.
> 
> I fore see Uttarakhnad congress government collapsing after Election.




Jaganmohan reddy has said he will any party who will form govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

HariPrasad said:


> But BJP do not need you.
> 
> As the time goes, NDA is getting strong. Mahebooba Mufti has also offered support for NDA. Amma is sure to come. Mulayam and Maya will favor some one who controls CBI.
> 
> I fore see Uttarakhnad congress government collapsing after Election.



He has retracted. 

Mulayam will never go with BJP no matter what. His whole politics is based on him being anti-BJP. Not to forget he has blood of Kar Sevaks on his hands. Only deal that can happen is his party staging walkout everytime there is a vote in Parliament. 

Mayawati can provide outside support citing the verdict of nation.


----------



## GreenFoe

Developereo said:


>



Its Just OPPORTUNISM ,pitting muslims against bjp and then the sad story of politics continuous .

In india secularism just mean appeasing the religious goonda (_most times muslim_) .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451253456263593985

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Can anybody noticed that Kejri reduced himself to a non significant force after criticizing Modi? Now Kejri do not get media attention also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha




----------



## sancho

Jason bourne said:


> in india people like mulayam lalu and mayavati gets mejorities in up and bihar so national parties like bjp and congress have to put this kind of peoples to get seats or else they wont get mejority and then thay have to take support of this bahubalies



That's not correct, IF the BJP or the Congress wanted to keep such people or even such parties out, they simply could have come up with a law against them. If the law rejects such parties, they are not needed for coalitions and more votes goes to the big 2 or better coalition partners. The problem however is, that they don't want such laws, since they have their own share and benefits of such people and that is the sad part.
I am no AAP supporter or so, but to be honest, if I could vote and would have the slightest hope that they would come up with such a law, I would vote for them, because that is the only hope I have for India to remove criminals and such parties at least to a big extend. They might be a bad choice in other fields, but this is one field where India needs change to improve itself.



Echo_419 said:


> Who is responsible for this
> It is a democracy if tainted leader wins
> It is the peoples fault
> & Parties like BJP & some other are forced to put up tainted leaders



See above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> Check out @aajtak's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451239934582460416



Is there anything in this world that he TRULY stands for??

first corruption hatao.....bacho ki kasam khao........fir unhi corrupt logo key support sey sarkar banao..........

Than Modi ji ko picture me lao.............Gujrat model ki hawa udao.......fir unhi Modiji key gurgan gao..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

sancho said:


> That's not correct, IF the BJP or the Congress wanted to keep such people or even such parties out, they simply could have come up with a law against them.



According to Representative of people act ( section 8 ), a person convicted of certain offences ( including any offense that carry a sentence of more than 2 years and corruption [8A] ) is disqualified and barred from fighting elections for 6 years.

What you are proposing has been derided as shit idea by most legal luminaries. It runs counter to the assumption pf innocent until proven guilty and also creates an incentive for perversion of legal system by filing false complains apart from making judges, feudal lord of India.

In your universe, if you are incapable of defeating a candidate, just accuse him of being a murderer/rapist/corrupt and file a complain in order to get him disqualified, thus defeating a political challenge in court.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

sancho said:


> That's not correct,* IF the BJP or the Congress wanted to keep such people or even such parties out, they simply could have come up with a law against them.* If the law rejects such parties, they are not needed for coalitions and more votes goes to the big 2 or better coalition partners. The problem however is, that they don't want such laws, since they have their own share and benefits of such people and that is the sad part.
> I am no AAP supporter or so, but to be honest, if I could vote and would have the slightest hope that they would come up with such a law, I would vote for them, because that is the only hope I have for India to remove criminals and such parties at least to a big extend. They might be a bad choice in other fields, but this is one field where India needs change to improve itself.
> 
> See above.



Isn't the whole premise of criminal justice system based on the thinking that a person is innocent until proven guilty. A law that bars someone from election just based on accusations will be very likely struck down by supreme court not to say how misused the law will be.* The police is under control of politicians. The key to this issue is conviction.
*
Recently the supreme court has asked to fast track all cases related to elected representatives. This is a significant step towards decriminalizing the system. 

Finish trial against MPs and MLAs in one year, Supreme Court orders - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Lonely Hermit said:


> MediaCrooks
> *The Fool's Secularism*
> 
> 
> 
> The word ‘*routine*’ is not a very adored term. It has often been substituted for anything that is ordinary or mundane. Routines are regular procedures and practices that are almost performed as second nature. If you look up the net there are even sites with help to get out of routines and make life more exciting. Take a look *here* or *here*for samples. If you’re bored with routines I hope they help. There’s even a ‘*Brainy quotes*’ page which is a collection of famous people ridiculing routines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is a bit different though. In reality routines form the backbone of our lives. Traffic rules are routine but imagine one fine day we said, dump those rules. You can imagine the chaos.*Which shoe do you wear first*? The left or the right? Check next time, you’ve probably been doing it all your life (wearing the left or right first) without the slightest thought to it. Most of us marvel at Army marches. We are amazed how their legs and arms move in such synchronised manner. *To them, that’s routine. For us, it’s a wonder*. They have been trained for it and they practice it every day. It is in that sense that *Secularism is a routine*. Being a backbone of our lives, secularism needs to be maintained and practiced. Soldiers don’t fight big battles with their marching skills. Do they? At best that routine organises them for the battle. In much similar fashion secularism by itself does not win any battles. But many of our fraudulent politicians have been selling this product (in a fake form). Take a look at some of the chief perpetrators of pseudo-secularism:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, these are only some samples. The top row consists of the prime permanent criers of “*Secularism is in danger*” a la “*Islam khatre me hai*”. The bottom row consists of the Macaulay Family members who are the prime movers of this fakery in the media. A long time ago I wrote the post “*Excessive secularism is as dangerous as religious fundamentalism*”. In that I quoted the renowned Mark Tully: “Excessive secularism, which feeds the fire of people who like to present India as a country that does not respect its majority, is just as dangerous as religious fundamentalism”. This is the outcome of fake secularism practiced by all the parties that are now up in arms against *Narendra Modi*. One Congress member has gone as far as threatening to kill Modi and there has already been an attempt once in Patna.
> 
> Sharad Pawar who had met Modi recently in Ahmedabad was probably rebuffed and now he calls Modi “*deranged*”. This Pawar is the same guy who said “wipe ink, vote twice”. Mulayam Yadav says “We will not let BJP succeed in making Modi PM”. The churlish Nitish Kumar in an interview asked Arnab Goswami “how is Modi going to handle relations with Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka”? You know, as if the current govt is on a bed of roses with these countries and this is a prime concern for voters. But the Pak and BD reference is more to suck up to his Muslim voters and not out of any serious concern. Pawar in a rally added “*country cannot be handed over to Modi*”. What is that supposed to mean? Is the country some farmland to be scammed and given to Modi? The people and their votes will decide who will get what. But let’s look at the latest moron who wants to challenge Modi. Here’s a Johny-cum-lately called *Rashid Alvi* who wrote to his Bossini Sonia Gandhi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the pic is not legible you can read it *here*. Now, go through the letter very carefully. All that Alvi claims is that he wants to protect *pluralism* and *secularism* and *STOP MODI*. There is nothing on one single issue of Varanasi that he wants to represent. That’s the poison that these guys want people to drink: *Fake Secularism*. They call Modi all kinds of names which are then repeated like a box of parrots by Rajdeep, Sagarika, Arnab, Barkha and all the channels 24X7. The names they call don’t even have any relevance to anything Modi may have said or done which would have made some sense at least. The only objective of these so-called secularists is to somehow stop Modi by hook or crook. And the more they scream the more they endear Modi to the public. Is the media far behind. Here’s the *Category5Moron* who is permanently on a Muslim trip whenever there is an election involving Modi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the December 2012 elections of Gujarat to now, all that Sagarika has been doing is whipping up Muslim hatred for Modi. And these aren’t reflex responses by the Muslims she meets; she provokes them with questions spiteful of Modi. *Secularism demands that people be seen as one nation under one roof*. Politicians may act divisively but why should media morons act divisively? And when rapped for such illegitimate behaviour all that these fools can do is cry abuse. In the context of such fake secularism what Modi says resonates with people. He says whenever the Congress and its clones are asked any question they wear a “*Burqa of secularism*”. The Congress scams are unbelievable in terms of money and the sheer nonchalance with which the party protects its corrupt ones. A summary of its Himalayan corruption looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the fear of Modi is that he will seriously set up SITs and fast-track courts to prosecute the corrupt filth. And this must be done if this country has to send a clear message of intolerance of corruption and the corrupt. Sonia Gandhi, who the media treats as if she is the new Mother Teresa, behaves like she has no taint on her from all these scams. Both Sonia and her “Balloon” son Rahul go around the country talking about corruption. With what face does the media let these two pass without a single question on their corruption and their giving tickets to corrupt members? Whenever the question comes up, like the Congress the media also points to only ONE member of BJP: *BS Yedurappa*. Whether Yedurappa is corrupt or not courts are yet to decide and in some cases he has been exonerated too. How the media finds equivalence has to be the biggest scam in India.
> 
> Secularism is a routine practice and not an issue on which any election should have ever been contested but the Sickulars and the corrupt media have brought it down to this level. I consider myself a secular person but except for the media discussions or election season it doesn’t cross my mind even once. People brush their teeth and have a bath every day. It makes them feel good, clean and freshened up. But that doesn’t guarantee them luck, job or food. Routine hygiene is a “*maintenance*” job for the body. *Secularism is a maintenance job for a society*. It need not get any premium. No one deserves to be rewarded for being secular; certainly not with a vote.
> 
> As an Amdavadi I know of the history of water problems in the city and state. Till 2005 or 2006 almost everyone in the city faced a water problem (especially those living outside the municipal limits). The bores would dry up and frequent drilling deeper would be done and so on. There were days when there was no water at all and people borrowed a couple of buckets from neighbouring societies which had some supply to get through the day. As it got worse, the only option was regular purchase from water-tankers. All that ended around 2005-06 when the Narmada waters flowed through the Sabarmati. There has never been a problem since then and most households have 24X7 water. Now *nobody talks about water anymore*. *Nobody talks about good roads anymore; it has become part of routine life. No one ever knew when the autos had turned CNG*. *No one talks about it. No one talks of bus services. It has become routine*. When basic facilities become routine then residents think of higher planes. Not having to struggle with these basic issues gives them the time to rise to other accomplishments. *What the hell does all this have to do with secularism*?
> 
> It is in the absence of the very basic performance as a govt that many of the sickular political parties resort to the chest-beating of “secular, secular, secular”. *Secularism is a prostituted word *as Arun Shourie said and many people have been fooled with this nonsense for over four decades. In one of his books Bill Gates narrates an anecdote about MS Word software. I am quoting from memory and it is not the exact verbatim quote: “When we gave WORD, people said we want colours. We gave them colours. Then they said they wanted word-count. We gave them word-count. They said they wanted multiple languages; we gave them Chinese, Japanese and so on. They said they wanted spell-check. We gave them spell check. We can give people all the tools in Word they want but we simply can’t tell them how or what to write”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s right, one can be given all the tools in MSWord but the software can’t tell you what or how to write something. That is true for secularism too. *Secularism is a tolerant way of living but it’s not a cure to disease, it’s not a cure to hunger*.*Secularism doesn’t eliminate backwardness or poverty. It cannot give anyone employment*. The Congress and its clones have fooled the country long enough with their fake secularism as a solution to people’s problems. This is the fool’s secularism. Change is inevitable and no matter how much these parties and the media try to make the debate secularism vs communalism it is increasingly dawning upon people that this is a fake debate. Development and progress can be felt and seen. A country’s progress and power is driven by people’s aspirations not by the fool’s secularism. This election season people should listen to the real debates that will seek to meet their aspirations. I am not a big fan of the Shiv Sena but for once I have to agree with their hoarding.


Awesome article can't agree more! The author has put forth his viewpoint in an absolute clear manner, backed by facts!!! Journalism has gone to gutters these days but this piece is a clear exception!!


----------



## Jason bourne

CNNIBN survey shows bjp v/s in gujrat 55% cong 31% 

Bjp can get upto 20 to 26 out 26 LS seats may get all 26 seats ; ) 

Cong. 0 to 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

Sonia meets Shahi Imam Bukari...

Congis as pstmasters in playing these kind of divisive politics..Shame on them ! Utter Shame !! Sonia should be routed out once and for all

@jha and others how will this play out ? Any idea ?



Jason bourne said:


> CNNIBN survey shows bjp v/s in gujrat 55% cong 31%
> 
> Bjp can get upto 20 to 26 out 26 LS seats may get all 26 seats ; )
> 
> Cong. 0 to 4



Highely unlikely ..all 26 , definetly above 20 . But a clean sweep - i think Congis would retain perhaps a couple. 
But again this is a guess

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

anathema said:


> Sonia meets Shahi Imam Bukari...
> 
> Congis as pstmasters in playing these kind of divisive politics..Shame on them ! Utter Shame !! Sonia should be routed out once and for all
> 
> @jha and others how will this play out ? Any idea ?
> 
> 
> 
> Highely unlikely ..all 26 , definetly above 20 . But a clean sweep - i think Congis would retain perhaps a couple.
> But again this is a guess



This is what we are fighting for 
We must win this thing 
For the sake of our country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

sancho said:


> That's not correct, IF the BJP or the Congress wanted to keep such people or even such parties out, they simply could have come up with a law against them. If the law rejects such parties, they are not needed for coalitions and more votes goes to the big 2 or better coalition partners. The problem however is, that they don't want such laws, since they have their own share and benefits of such people and that is the sad part.
> I am no AAP supporter or so, but to be honest, if I could vote and would have the slightest hope that they would come up with such a law, I would vote for them, because that is the only hope I have for India to remove criminals and such parties at least to a big extend. They might be a bad choice in other fields, but this is one field where India needs change to improve itself.
> 
> 
> 
> See above.



I am gonna make this simple & save us both a lot of time 
We have got as of this moment 3 choices to vote for 
UPA(CONG at the center)
NDA(BJP at the center) 
Third Front/Secular Front/AAP ( take your pic same wine in different bottle) 

Now the UPA has literally failed on every single damn front 
Economy 
Corruption 
Defense
National security 
To name a few,accepted there are a few success nuke deal for eg 
& you know how they are playing secular politics 
& they have been give 10 years already 

Now the NDA during its previous tenure 1999-2004 performed way better than UPA on majority of the fronts Roads & Jobs to name a few 
& most of all they are not stuck in religious politics they talk about development 
& they leader NAMO is awesome 
I mean listen to some of the interviews he gave 
He knows what to do & how to get us out of this mess 

Finally,The AAP/Third front 
Hell no 
How the heck can we the people of a India elect 
Leaders like Mulayam,Mayawati,Lalu 
I mean WTF 

So make your choice man

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

anathema said:


> Sonia meets Shahi Imam Bukari...
> 
> Congis as pstmasters in playing these kind of divisive politics..Shame on them ! Utter Shame !! Sonia should be routed out once and for all
> 
> @jha and others how will this play out ? Any idea ?
> 
> 
> 
> Highely unlikely ..all 26 , definetly above 20 . But a clean sweep - i think Congis would retain perhaps a couple.
> But again this is a guess




22+ for sure my guess


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> I am gonna make this simple & save us both a lot of time
> We have got as of this moment 3 choices to vote for
> UPA(CONG at the center)
> NDA(BJP at the center)
> Third Front/Secular Front/AAP ( take your pic same wine in different bottle)
> 
> Now the UPA has literally failed on every single damn front
> Economy
> Corruption
> Defense
> National security
> To name a few,accepted there are a few success nuke deal for eg
> & you know how they are playing secular politics
> & they have been give 10 years already
> 
> Now the NDA during its previous tenure 1999-2004 performed way better than UPA on majority of the fronts Roads & Jobs to name a few
> & most of all they are not stuck in religious politics they talk about development
> & they leader NAMO is awesome
> I mean listen to some of the interviews he gave
> He knows what to do & how to get us out of this mess
> 
> Finally,The AAP/Third front
> Hell no
> How the heck can we the people of a India elect
> Leaders like Mulayam,Mayawati,Lalu
> I mean WTF
> 
> So make your choice man




He is not talking about whom to vote for he wants criminal free parliment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> He is not talking about whom to vote for he wants criminal free parliment



I think living in a fine house
You know AC in every room
Car with a driver can eat what ever he wants ,when ever he wants & from where ever he wants
Wear all sorts of clothe se 
blackberry,Raymon & stuff 
He can even think of giving top priority to removing criminals from parliament

But if you ask me & the millions of poor Indians
Do you know what there first priority will be 
Ek chaat hoo sar ke upar
Kane ke liye sookhi roti miljaye
Phene ke liye kuch kapde mil jaye
Aur bache Bhooke na pet soye

I would vote for a CRIMNAL who could provide these things
Rather than a CLEAN & HONEST idiot who cannot do Anything


AK Antony is one example

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

^^^
AK Antony is honest. Is that a joke? Look it up all the defense scams that happened under his watch. He went against Gen V K singh because Gen Singh was acting as a hurdle in his and goons efforts to eat up defense budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> I think living in a fine house
> You know AC in every room
> Car with a driver can eat what ever he wants ,when ever he wants & from where ever he wants
> He can even think of giving top priority to removing criminals from parliament
> 
> But if you ask me & the millions of poor Indians
> Do you know what there first priority will be
> Ek chaat hoo sar ke upar
> Kane ke liye sookhi roti miljaye
> Phene ke liye kuch kapde mil jaye
> Aur bache Bhooke pet soye
> 
> I would vote for a CRIMNAL who could provide these things
> Rather than a CLEAN & HONEST idiot who cannot do Anything
> 
> 
> AK Antony is one example




Very touchy and u r rite we still lack basic needs like water roads electricity it should be priorities (Y)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jbond197 said:


> ^^^
> AK Antony is honest. Is that a joke? Look it up all the defense scams under his watch. He went against Gen V K singh because Gen Singh was acting as a hurdle in his and goons efforts to eat up defense budget.



Honest is a wrong word I agree 
Let's use 
Baki Sabh se kam kamina hai
(Other UPA people)


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

AAP member wants Kiran Bedi dead for criticising Arvind Kejriwal






This is whats called height of AAPTardness!! Once you become one you lose your mental balance and good senses!!


----------



## jbond197

AAP proves it is half-caste child of corrupt Congress | Niti Central


----------



## Prometheus




----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Watch the video... How desperately she tries to get anti-Modi statement from Dalit...

Open Mike: Does caste still determine voting choices? --Videos India:IBNLive Videos



anathema said:


> Sonia meets Shahi Imam Bukari...
> 
> Congis as pstmasters in playing these kind of divisive politics..Shame on them ! Utter Shame !! Sonia should be routed out once and for all
> 
> @jha and others how will this play out ? Any idea ?



Desperate time calls for desperate measures. Its good that she has come out openly like this. Will polarize the society even more. And a good weapon for BJP.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451343283734593536

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jha

Ee ka ho raha hai Dilli mein...?

| Video | Modi wave sweeps Delhi, AAP on downgrade slide: India Today Group-Cicero opinion poll | Elections Videos | - India Today

This has been done by Yogendra "Chanakya" Yadav's own agency Cicero and shown on "Krantikari" channel AAJ TAK... BJP's conspiracy..?


narendra modi wave sweeps delhi aam aadmi party on downgrade slide india today group cicero opinion poll: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

jha said:


> Watch the video... How desperately she tries to get anti-Modi statement from Dalit...
> 
> Open Mike: Does caste still determine voting choices? --Videos India:IBNLive Videos
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate time calls for desperate measures. Its good that she has come out openly like this. Will polarize the society even more. And a good weapon for BJP.


she was deliberately asking the dalits questions like do you consider yourselves part of hindus and hindutva.
Their reply was a slap on her face,that they are hindu and will vote for modi.
Another time she was asking do they face any discrimination in jobs,schools or other places.
To which they replied they all live like brothers and there is no discrimination even after that she persists and asks the same question of discrimination again and again after 5 minutes while changing topic.
She is too desperate, before this she was trying to goad muslims against modi in muslim chaupal.Clearly its all Modi all the way in Varanasi.

On the Cnn ramchandra guha was calling Modi communal fro contesting from Varanasi.To which Swapan dasgupta reminded him not to say varanasi as a communal city again and again as it was a holy city of hindus.
According to Ramchandra guha any Bjp guys contesting from varanasi is communal while others are not communal if they contest from varanasi or jama masjid.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Congress betrayed Telangana, may support Modi govt: TRS*

Congress betrayed Telangana, supporting BJP-led NDA a possibility: TRS



wolfschanzze said:


> she was deliberately asking the dalits questions like do you consider yourselves part of hindus and hindutva.
> Their reply was a slap on her face,that they are hindu and will vote for modi.
> Another time she was asking do they face any discrimination in jobs,schools or other places.
> To which they replied they all live like brothers and there is no discrimination even after that she persists and asks the same question of discrimination again and again after 5 minutes while changing topic.
> She is too desperate, before this she was trying to goad muslims against modi in muslim chaupal.Clearly its all Modi all the way in Varanasi.
> 
> On the Cnn ramchandra guha was calling Modi communal fro contesting from Varanasi.To which Swapan dasgupta reminded him not to say varanasi as a communal city again and again as it was a holy city of hindus.
> According to Ramchandra guha any Bjp guys contesting from varanasi is communal while others are not communal if they contest from varanasi or jama masjid.




Saagarika, Bharkha are saviors of Christianity, Islam, jainism, buddhism, and all except Hinduism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> 22+ for sure my guess



What is this?




Echo_419 said:


> But if you ask me & the millions of poor Indians
> Do you know what there first priority will be
> Ek chaat hoo sar ke upar
> Kane ke liye sookhi roti miljaye
> Phene ke liye kuch kapde mil jaye
> Aur bache Bhooke na pet soye






This is exatly waht Baba Ramdev sid. He told that when I meet laddies in village and ask them what they want? They says that should not drink wine and beat us, Our children may go to school and we should get at least one meal a day to eat.

Shame on us. People have to utter these words after 7 decades of Independence.

NAMO can certainly change the situation. He has changed that in Gujarat.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exatly waht Baba Ramdev sid. He told that when I meet laddies in village and ask them what they want? They says that should not drink wine and beat us, Our children may go to school and we should get at least one meal a day to eat.
> 
> Shame on us. People have to utter these words after 7 decades of Independence.
> 
> NAMO can certainly change the situation. He has changed that in Gujarat.



Gujrat seats minimum  22 

Yes most parts of gujrat has electricity roads and water .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

MP if BJP try Hard a clean sweep on the cards.
24/29 assured .... massive support for Chauhan and Totally Pro BJP crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Watch the video... How desperately she tries to get anti-Modi statement from Dalit...
> 
> Open Mike: Does caste still determine voting choices? --Videos India:IBNLive Videos
> 
> Desperate time calls for desperate measures. Its good that she has come out openly like this. Will polarize the society even more. And a good weapon for BJP.



On the contrary I found her smartly trying to drag Modi into the conversation and made the entire video Modi centric. The video started out by them supporting Behenji but ended up supporting Modi. 

Of late CNN IBN is more Modi centrist...... call it corporate effect or survival.


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Gujrat seats minimum  22
> 
> Yes most parts of gujrat has electricity roads and water .



99% of the villages are connected with Pakka road and almost all the villages get 24x7 electricity.

IBN Rradicts 0 to 4 sets for congress means 22 to 26 seats for BJP in Gujarat.

In MP they predicts 1 to 5 sets for congress means 23 to 27 out of 28 for BJP.

But very surprisingly, they predicts 16-22 seats for congress inspite of 10% less vote share. This prediction is amazing. According to me, it should not be more than 10.

I met a Rajasthani friend. He told that people are Mad behind NAMO. They will do whatever NAMO ask them to do. 
He further told that Gehlot had done a good job but people are in no mood to listen to anybody except NAMO.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> 99% of the villages are connected with Pakka road and almost all the villages get 24x7 electricity.
> 
> IBN Rradicts 0 to 4 sets for congress means 22 to 26 seats for BJP in Gujarat.
> 
> In MP they predicts 1 to 5 sets for congress means 23 to 27 out of 28 for BJP.
> 
> But very surprisingly, they predicts 16-22 seats for congress inspite of 10% less vote share. This prediction is amazing. According to me, it should not be more than 10.
> 
> I met a Rajasthani friend. He told that people are Mad behind NAMO. They will do whatever NAMO ask them to do.
> He further told that Gehlot had done a good job but people are in no mood to listen to anybody except NAMO.




Total how many seats of NDA ? CNN IBN 

Jaganmohan reddy said he will support any partu who form govt. Same was said by PDP . TRS ready to support NDA .. 272+ ho gaya k nahi ?


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## NKVD

Most shocking part was in CNN -IBN7 CSDS Survey is Tamil nadu Bjp is getting hige 8-10 seats by forming small alliances with local parties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Gautam budh nagar ka congress candidate tickit wapas karke BJP me join ho gaya  

SK rav kapda mantri istifa deke bjp me samil


----------



## blood

PAPPU has no chance Saala! - YouTube

hey guys check out this hilarious video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

NKVD said:


> Most shocking part was in CNN -IBN7 CSDS Survey is Tamil nadu Bjp is getting hige 8-10 seats by forming small alliances with local parties


Even BJP will not expect such a high number of seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

There were some shocking surveys last night.
In One survey they predicted BJP to sweep all seats in Delhi and AAP getting 2 seats in Gujarat.
To be neutral, AAP has chance to win 2-3 seats in Delhi while BJP may sweep all seats in Gujarat.


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> There were some shocking surveys last night.
> In One survey they predicted BJP to sweep all seats in Delhi and AAP getting 2 seats in Gujarat.
> To be neutral, AAP has chance to win 2-3 seats in Delhi while BJP may sweep all seats in Gujarat.




AAP can not win a single seat in gujrat ...  as I said earlier there is some drastic change in the mood of delhiets bjp is sweeping across delhi ...

Mean while 

ANI_news: Gujarat minister Babubhai Bokharia no longer to face trial as an accused in a 2005 murder case -SC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chola warrior

NKVD said:


> Most shocking part was in CNN -IBN7 CSDS Survey is Tamil nadu Bjp is getting hige 8-10 seats by forming small alliances with local parties



Completely wrong in TN case.
ADMK is the one going to sweep 
BJP + DMDK+MDMK <5 seats


----------



## NKVD

Chola warrior said:


> Completely wrong in TN case.
> ADMK is the one going to sweep
> BJP + DMDK+MDMK <5 seats


Even 5-6 seats is enough for the Bjp in TN IF you compare with previous Result


----------



## HariPrasad

Bukhari likely to announce support to Cong, AAP claims Muslims rooting for Kejriwal | The Indian Express

Time for VHP and all Hindu priests to step in. This crook Bukhari is demanding Communal violence bill to make hindus second grade citizens. 



NKVD said:


> Most shocking part was in CNN -IBN7 CSDS Survey is Tamil nadu Bjp is getting hige 8-10 seats by forming small alliances with local parties




It is 6 to 10.

On one hand they show BJP alliance 1% more vote share compare to DMK and on other hand they show 4 less seats for BJP alliance.

Same is the case with Maharashtra. They show 10% less vote for Congress+ but they give them 16-22 seats. How is that possible? 10 % vote difference in bipolar contest will literary a clean sweep for No 1 party. 

Any way wait for UP. It will be very interesting.

What happened to TDP BJP alliance/ is it finalized?


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Pics ?



Whenever you come online, thank this post, i'll post pics in Chit-Chat Thread.


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> Whenever you come online, thank this post, i'll post pics in Chit-Chat Thread.



I am always onln


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Total how many seats of NDA ? CNN IBN
> Jaganmohan reddy said he will support any partu who form govt. Same was said by PDP . TRS ready to support NDA .. 272+ ho gaya k nahi ?




The survey is not complete yet. Today it will be Northern India. and tomorrow it will be all India result. NDTV gave clean sweep to BJP in Karnatak giving BJP 20/28 seats.


----------



## Parul

@Jason bourne I am deleting my post!


----------



## Parul

Congress candidate from Vadodara, Madhusudan Mistry detained along with 100 other Congress men for vandalism and attempting to replace Modi's posters with his own.


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> @Jason bourne I am deleting my post!




Cant find the thread


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> Congress candidate from Vadodara, Madhusudan Mistry detained along with 100 other Congress men for vandalism and attempting to replace Modi's posters with his own.




Looks like they are in hurry to goto jail


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Cant find the thread



I again posted them and now deleting them.


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> I again posted them and now deleting them.



But where ?


----------



## Roybot

Congress loses Noida candidate to BJP, he roots for Narendra Modi | NDTV.com


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> Congress loses Noida candidate to BJP, he roots for Narendra Modi | NDTV.com



Or ek dal badlu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> But where ?



Twice, I replied to your posts in this very thread and posted pics. After 4 to 5 minutes, I deleted them, as those are personal pics.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> Twice, I replied to your posts in this very thread and posted pics in them. After 4 to 5 minutes, I deleted them, as those are personal pics.



i saw you . . wo Minakshi Lekhi ke left me 3'4" . . . 150 kilo wali tu hi thi na ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> Twice, I replied to your posts in this very thread and posted pics. After 4 to 5 minutes, I deleted them, as those are personal pics.



In this thread :0 :0 :0 


I didnt get any notification :0 anyway leave it fir kabhi dekh lenge ) wese bhi aab koi tention nahi he delhi


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> Or ek dal badlu



2009 main BJP chorr kar Congress join kiya, ab BJP me waapis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> i saw you . . wo Minakshi Lekhi ke left me 3'4" . . . 150 kilo wali tu hi thi na ?



Woh 150 kilo wali, BJP ki Karyakarta hai, I wasn't in any of the pics! 



Jason bourne said:


> I didnt get any notification :0 anyway leave it fir kabhi dekh lenge ) wese bhi aab koi tention nahi he delhi



At the moment, I am online from Phone, so can't post them again. Even, I expect BJP to win 5 to 7 seats in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> Woh 150 kilo wali, BJP ki Karyakarta hai, I wasn't in any of the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, I am online from Phone, so can't post them again. Even, I expect BJP to win 5 to 7 seats in Delhi.




Election aate aate 7 cnfrm ho jayengi 

Anyone want to bet BJP alone 240+ 

Bhav bol do


----------



## Roybot

India me gand faila kar in Congressiyon ka mann nahi bhara, to ab internationally gand faila rahe hain 

Rajya Sabha Congress MP among six charged in US corruption case | NDTV.com



> *Chicago: * A Congress MP is among six persons charged in the US for their suspected role in an international corruption scheme involving bribes worth $18.5 million to government officials in India to allow the mining of titanium minerals in Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> A federal five-count indictment, returned under seal in June 2013 and unsealed in Chicago on Wednesday, charges Rajya Sabha MP K V P Ramachandra Rao, 65, and five others with one count each of racketeering conspiracy and money laundering and two counts of interstate travel in aid of racketeering.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> India me gand faila kar in Congressiyon ka mann nahi bhara, to ab internationally gand faila rahe hain
> 
> Rajya Sabha MP among six charged in US corruption case | NDTV.com




Hahahahahaha


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> Woh 150 kilo wali, BJP ki Karyakarta hai, I wasn't in any of the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, I am online from Phone, so can't post them again. Even, I expect BJP to win 5 to 7 seats in Delhi.




I want to see that ***** shazia ilmi and ashutosh loose :x


----------



## Parul

क्योंकि मेरा PM लाचार (मनमोहन सिंह), बेवकूफ़ (राहुल गाँधी), भगोड़ा (केजरीवाल), मौकापरस्त (मुलायम), घमंडी (मायावती), लालची, (जयललिता),धोखेबाज (नितीश), जैसा कतई नही हो सकता...। इसी लिए समझा रहा हूँ सबको यार।

...अबकी बार मोदी सरकार...।

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> At the moment, I am online from Phone, so can't post them again. *Even, I expect BJP to win 5 to 7 seats in Delhi*.



What? etni jaldi situation change ho gaya? I thought they were drawing blank in Delhi!


----------



## Sourya Kharb

BJP under Narendra Modi leadership win this time..
Peoples in India and NRI have lots of hope from NaMo sir including me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somnath



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> I want to see that ***** shazia ilmi and ashutosh loose :x



_Insha Allah, both of them are going to lose_....Ashutosh was welcomed with Eggs and Black Flags in his constituency, Kapil Sibal didn't visit there in past 5 years, but muslims are still going to vote for him. The fight in Chandni Chowk is between Sibal and Dr. Harshvardhan.... Dr. Harshvardhan, can pull it off. 



JanjaWeed said:


> What? etni jaldi situation change ho gaya? I thought they were drawing blank in Delhi!



BJP Karyakarta's are putting lot of hard work in Delhi. That is why situation has changed overnight from 0 seats to Clean Sweep... Hence, change in my stand too...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> BJP Karyakarta's are putting of hard work in Delhi. That is why situation has changed overnight from 0 seats to Clean Sweep... Hence, change in my stand too...



Ya.. was watching HT last night.. & Karan Thapar sounded quite gloomy when he had to project latest trend in Delhi. AAP seems to be folding & so is Congress. What about Ajay Makhan? I thought he was one sure shot for Congress in Delhi!


----------



## onu1886

Jason bourne said:


> I want to see that ***** shazia ilmi and ashutosh loose :x


 And Ashish Khetan too...He is the exact copy of Ashutosh except that he speaks better english.



JanjaWeed said:


> Ya.. was watching HT last night.. & Karan Thapar sounded quite gloomy when he had to project latest trend in Delhi. AAP seems to be folding & so is Congress. What about Ajay Makhan? I thought he was one sure shot for Congress in Delhi!


 I missed yesterday's poll on HT ...I was watching the CNN-IBN one . Why on earth was Karan Thapar hosting a show on HT?


----------



## Echo_419

jbond197 said:


> ^^^
> AK Antony is honest. Is that a joke? Look it up all the defense scams under his watch. He went against Gen V K singh because Gen Singh was acting as a hurdle in his and goons efforts to eat up defense budget.



Honest is a wrong word I agree
Let's use
Baki Sabh se kam kamina hai
(Other UPA people)


Sourya Kharb said:


> BJP under Narendra Modi leadership win this time..
> Peoples in India and NRI have lots of hope from NaMo sir including me



Are you encouraging your relatives to vote for him


----------



## wolfschanzze

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Congress betrayed Telangana, may support Modi govt: TRS*
> 
> Congress betrayed Telangana, supporting BJP-led NDA a possibility: TRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saagarika, Bharkha are saviors of Christianity, Islam, jainism, buddhism, and all except Hinduism


TRS Gave a big Bamboo to Congress in Telangana, they thought TRS would merge with congress like PRP and chiranjeevi .Kudos to TRS for conning the con-gress party into believing that TRS will merge into it after telangana is made..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

onu1886 said:


> I missed yesterday's poll on HT ...I was watching the CNN-IBN one . Why on earth was Karan Thapar hosting a show on HT?



maybe 'case CNN-IBN is already safe with stooges like Rajdeep & Sagarika Ghose.. They wanted to plant one in HT as well!


----------



## Echo_419

Parul said:


> _Insha Allah, both of them are going to lose_....Ashutosh was welcomed with Eggs and Black Flags in his constituency, Kapil Sibal didn't visit there in past 5 years, but muslims are still going to vote for him. The fight in Chandni Chowk is between Sibal and Dr. Harshvardhan.... Dr. Harshvardhan, can pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP Karyakarta's are putting lot of hard work in Delhi. That is why situation has changed overnight from 0 seats to Clean Sweep... Hence, change in my stand too...



You guys are stepping up your campaign but still there is more room for improvement 
AAPtards are still doing more road shows than BJP 
Good thing is that CONG is nowhere to be seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

wolfschanzze said:


> TRS Gave a big Bamboo to Congress in Telangana, they thought TRS would merge with congress like PRP and chiranjeevi .Kudos to TRS for conning the con-gress party into believing that TRS will merge into it after telangana is made..


That was a proper KLPD moment for Congress! They got stood up badly there by TRS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Parul said:


> _Insha Allah, both of them are going to lose_....Ashutosh was welcomed with Eggs and Black Flags in his constituency, Kapil Sibal didn't visit there in past 5 years, but muslims are still going to vote for him. The fight in Chandni Chowk is between Sibal and Dr. Harshvardhan.... Dr. Harshvardhan, can pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP Karyakarta's are putting lot of hard work in Delhi. That is why situation has changed overnight from 0 seats to Clean Sweep... Hence, change in my stand too...


 Parul yaar...tere muuh mein ferrero rocher chocolates..
But Yashwant Deshmukh of C-Voter is saying that AAP has high chances in two constituencies...I'm not sure which ones



JanjaWeed said:


> maybe 'case CNN-IBN is already safe with stooges like Rajdeep & Sagarika Ghose.. They wanted to plant one in HT as well!


 Lol ... HT already has the biggest stooge of them all...Vir Sangvi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somnath

*If Modi becomes PM, corporates will run India like US: Gogoi*

assam Chief Minister gogoi today said if his Gujarat counterpart modi became prime minister, the government would be run by big corporates like that in the US.

"If Modi becomes prime minister, big corporates will be behind him. It will be a kind of corporate rule from back door, just like what happens in American democracy. It is going to be the most dangerous thing to Indian democracy," Gogoi told reporters here.

In addition to that, Modi government would be influenced by " rss philosophy of dictatorship", he said.

"We can see it even now - Modi is going to every election meeting in a private jet. Who is financing it? This belongs to Adanis," Gogoi alleged.

He further said even earlier when the bjp Prime Ministerial candidate was going on official trips as head of Gujarat government, Modi used to travel in private jets.

"We also go to New Delhi and abroad, but not like him. We go in indian airlines or other airlines' planes, but not in a private jet," he said.

Gogoi claimed that Modi had appointed PR professionals from abroad to manage his publicity for the Lok Sabha elections.

"His PR is being handled by an American company. His waistcoat, hairstyle, shoes, spectacles - everything is by designers. All of these are sponsored by corporates," he said.

Talking about the Gujarat model of growth, Gogoi said it would not be successful in Assam as Congress has been successfully working with an indigenous model.

"In 2004-05, the GSDP of Assam was 3.4 per cent, while it was 14.95 per cent in Gujarat. In 2012-13, Assam's GSDP jumped to 6.6 per cent, but Gujarat's fell to 7.96 per cent. Which model should I take? If we had adopted Gujarat model, our GSDP would have fallen to 1.5 per cent," he said.


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Ya.. was watching HT last night.. & Karan Thapar sounded quite gloomy when he had to project latest trend in Delhi. AAP seems to be folding & so is Congress. _What about Ajay Makhan? I thought he was one sure shot for Congress in Delhi!_



Just got my Vote Slip, it came in Congress's envelope with Ajay Maken's achievements.... He and Sibal are only Hope for congress in Delhi. Moreover, there is going to be a tough fight between AAP and BJP in West Delhi Constituency. _Anyone can win that seat...._



Echo_419 said:


> You guys are stepping up your campaign but still there is more room for improvement
> AAPtards are still doing more road shows than BJP
> Good thing is that CONG is nowhere to be seen



There is always scope of improvement. I am not aware of things in your constituency. However, in my constituency Meenakshi Lekhi is campaigning diligently. Every day she is organizing road shows, meeting people, going to remotest of places...Thand Rakh, BJP is going to do well in Delhi and is going to get maximum seats. 



onu1886 said:


> Parul yaar...tere muuh mein ferrero rocher chocolates..
> But Yashwant Deshmukh of C-Voter is saying that AAP has* high chances in two constituencies*...I'm not sure which ones
> 
> 
> Lol ... HT already has the biggest stooge of them all...Vir Sangvi



Apparently, in New Delhi and West Delhi Constituency...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Jason bourne said:


> Gautam budh nagar ka congress candidate tickit wapas karke BJP me join ho gaya
> 
> SK rav kapda mantri istifa deke bjp me samil


 Kavuri Sambasiva Rao resigned cos elections are almost on in a week and he enjoyed the union minister post till now and he resigned now to show he is with Seemandhra people to fool them, as he knows if he contests on congress seat he wont even get deposit this time.He is trying to fool people but this time people are clever they wont vote for any old congress people/Total whitewash for congress in AP.


----------



## Echo_419

Parul said:


> Just got my Vote Slip, it came in Congress's envelope with Ajay Maken's achievements.... He and Sibal are only Hope for congress in Delhi. Moreover, there is going to be a tough fight between AAP and BJP in West Delhi Constituency. _Anyone can win that seat...._
> 
> 
> 
> There is always scope of improvement. I am not aware of things in your constituency. However, in my constituency Meenakshi Lekhi is campaigning diligently. Every day she is organizing road shows, meeting people, going to remotest of places...Thand Rakh, BJP is going to do well in Delhi and is going to get maximum seats.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, in New Delhi and West Delhi Constituency...



Arre party karenge agar BJP manages a full swipe or even a 5 or 6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

A discussion on the Indian Elections in an American talk show:

Charlie Rose | charlierose.com

(Around 15 minutes)

You can clearly see the difference between Indian and US media. A civil discourse between gentlemen compared to what happens on the TimesNow debates and so on.


----------



## Parul

आजकल खुदा भी नाराज हैं मोदी जी से! पूछो क्यूँ ??? तो मियां क्या बताएं, आजकल खुदा के बन्दे खुदा को कम,,, मोदी को ज्यादा याद करते हैं। कम्बख्त आते वक्त भी"मोदी", जाते वक्त भी"मोदी"! सोते वक्त भी"मोदी", रोते वक्त भी"मोदी"! पढ़ते वक्त भी"मोदी", लड़ते वक्त भी"मोदी"!

बच्चा फेल तो"मोदी", कोई जाए जेल तो"मोदी"! बेगम मारे तो"मोदी", कपड़े फाड़े तो"मोदी"! बम फूटे तो"मोदी", ट्रेन छूटे तो"मोदी"। सवाल में"मोदी", मिसाल में"मोदी"!

जवाब में"मोदी", अन्दाज में"मोदी"! हिसाब में"मोदी", कसाब में"मोदी"! चीन मेँ"मोदी", अफगानिस्तान मेँ भी"मोदी"! अमेरिका मेँ मोदी, पाकिस्तान मेँ भी मोदी!

आदाब में"मोदी", खिताब में"मोदी"! उन्माद में"मोदी", उस्ताद में"मोदी"! आग में"मोदी", चिराग में"मोदी"! आगाज़ में"मोदी", नमाज़ में"मोदी"! किताब में"मोदी",
हर आवाज़ में"मोदी"! देश की शान है"मोदी"! युवाओं की जान है"मोदी"! महिलाओं की आन है"मोदी"! गरीबों का ईमान है"मोदी"! अब तो मान लो रसूल है"मोदी"!
दिल से कहो कबूल है"मोदी"! हर खून में"मोदी" हर सुकून मेँ"मोदी"

हर हर मोदी, हर घर मोदी।।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

kbd-raaf said:


> A discussion on the Indian Elections in an American talk show:
> 
> Charlie Rose | charlierose.com
> 
> (Around 15 minutes)
> 
> You can clearly see the difference between Indian and US media. A civil discourse between gentlemen compared to what happens on the TimesNow debates and so on.



Elections that recently happened in USA had some negative media campaigns and all. USA democratic system also have serious flaws.



wolfschanzze said:


> TRS Gave a big Bamboo to Congress in Telangana, they thought TRS would merge with congress like PRP and chiranjeevi .Kudos to TRS for conning the con-gress party into believing that TRS will merge into it after telangana is made..



It is that in politics 2 + 2 != 4 it may become 3 

Similarly these parties do not want to give away their vote shares to opponents, the strategy will be clearly visible based on the candidates they choose in each constituency ..... they may have some understanding.
Reason why those two parties are contesting separately after winning seats ..... who knows they may form alliance after elections !!


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Another setback for Congress: BJP will sweep Delhi, says survey * 
New Delhi, April 3: Here is yet another good news for BJP - A latest survey says that the party is likely to win most of the Delhi's Lok Sabha seats. The opinion poll conducted by research agency Cicero for the India Today Group says that the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) could win from five to all Delhi seats, which were won by the Congress in the 2009 elections. The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) might bag a maximum of two seats. The Congress and AAP are likely to register a vote-share similar to that in the December 2013 Assembly Elections, the poll says . 

*Modi wave? *
The BJP vote share has seen a giant leap from 33 per cent in December to a projected 41 per cent in March 2014. Meanwhile, the Congress voteshare has crashed from 57 per cent in 2009 to 23 per cent in the forthcoming elections. Apart from the upper castes and the trading community of Delhi, Jats and other backward communities too have decided to back BJP this time, indicates the survey. While all the castes seems to have deserted Congress, Dalits and Punjabi Khatris support AAP.

*Muslim votes *
Around 68 per cent of Muslims had voted for the Congress in 2009. But this time the figure is likely to come down to 41 per cent, says the surevey. Surprisingly, relatively fresher in the field of politics, AAP, has emerged as the second choice for Muslims, with 27 per cent saying they would vote for Arvind Kejriwal's party. This time, Muslims in Delhi will back BJP, predicts the survey. Around 17 per cent of the Muslims will vote for BJP. In New Delhi, East Delhi and West Delhi, where Meenakshi Lekhi, Maheish Girri and Parvesh Varma are contesting, BJP is ahead of all other parties. Dr Harshvardhan also leads in the high-profile Chandni Chowk constituency, says the survey.

Another setback for Congress: BJP will sweep Delhi, says survey - News Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

Srinivas said:


> Elections that recently happened in USA had some negative media campaigns and all. USA democratic system also have serious flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> It is that in politics 2 + 2 != 4 it may become 3
> 
> Similarly these parties do not want to give away their vote shares to opponents, the strategy will be clearly visible based on the candidates they choose in each constituency ..... they may have some understanding.
> Reason why those two parties are contesting separately after winning seats ..... who knows they may form alliance after elections !!


Perhaps but for now I ask in hyderabad people think TRS has support but not enough cadres in telangana,TDP on other hand has enough cadres so might win big.Congress to has good base but no one willing to support congress in AP.


----------



## Jason bourne

India tv from chandani chowk delhi


----------



## ExtraOdinary

@arp2041 

Khichdi ke hain chaar yaar
Dahi, Ghee, Papad aur Achaar,
Ab ki Baar Modi Sarkaar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

wolfschanzze said:


> Perhaps but for now I ask in hyderabad people think TRS has support but not enough cadres in telangana,TDP on other hand has enough cadres so might win big.Congress to has good base but no one willing to support congress in AP.



Based on the pre poll survey of CNN IBN, TDP will gain more percentage of votes in Andhra region. In telangana TRS and Congress will gain more vote percentage.

In Hyderabad , TDP has good support.

In Rayala Seema YSRCP will gain more votes.

ATM TDP will win in Andhra, TRS(1st place) and Congress(2nd place) in Telangana region.

Telugu Desam, BJP surge ahead of Jagan Reddy in Seemandhra: survey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> @arp2041
> 
> Khichdi ke hain chaar yaar
> Dahi, Ghee, Papad aur Achaar,
> Ab ki Baar Modi Sarkaar



Tumne bhi ki shuru shayari ki taiyari . . krantikari . . bohot hi krantikari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Srinivas said:


> Based on the pre poll survey of CNN IBN TDP will gain more percentage of votes in Andhra region. In telangana TRS and Congress will gain more vote percentage.
> 
> In Hyderabad , TDP has good support.
> 
> In Rayala Seema YSRCP will gain more votes.
> 
> ATM TDP will win in Andhra, TRS(1st place) and Congress(2nd place) in Telangana region.
> 
> Telugu Desam, BJP surge ahead of Jagan Reddy in Seemandhra: survey


Would want Congress to not even get 2 seats in whole of AP.  To make sure they don't ever dream of coming to power or have aspirations of regaining lost ground in future, like the case with TN,Kerala etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

wolfschanzze said:


> Would want Congress to not even get 2 seats in whole of AP.  To make sure they don't ever dream of coming to power or have aspirations of regaining lost ground in future, like the case with TN,Kerala etc.



I think congress will gain MP seats in Telangana because of state bifurcation, In Andhra region people are angry with Congress.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Do you know?

* About 49% of the total population of Delhi lives in about 860 JJ clusters and slum areas.

* There are about 20,000 jhuggies and according to a rough estimate about 5-6 persons stay in each jhuggi.

* Delhi will be home for more than 8 million poor staying in slums and informal semi-urban settlements by 2020. It will constitute about 40% of the projected population.


* Roughly only 25% of the population lives in planned areas.

* 22 slums/Jhuggi bastis were destroyed to raise the commonwealth village for the corruption ridden CWG, 2010.


* A mere 20% of the population was relocated in Bawana, which is a deserted field with no public utility services in the periphery of Delhi.


* Rest 80% of the population of the 22 slums was left to fend for themselves in the streets.


*Problems in JJ Clusters*


* Jhuggi bastis face major problem of toilet and sanitation. In most of the jhuggis, people still have to defecate in the open. Women being the worst sufferers.


* Only 4% of the public urinals/toilets in Delhi have facilities for women.


* According to the Centre for Civil Society, there are only 132 public toilets for women in Delhi. In Jhuggi bastis, the number reduces further.


* This throws women at great risk, as evidenced from the several incidents of crime against women reported from the city in the past.


* In addition to safety risks, the lack of toilets also creates health hazards in these localities.

We had a congress government in the city for 15 years and a Congress led UPA government at the Centre for 10 years. During all these years, the situation has gone from bad to worse. To change this we have to change the government and bring in a decisive government. So let us vote for change, let us vote for "Good Governance" whose biggest icon in country is Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi.


----------



## Parul

I don't know if this has been posted in this thread or not. It's Must watch. This is called the vision.Modi at annual BJP meet of Workers.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202455241517181





@arp2041 @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Roybot @JanjaWeed @levina @jha @onu1886 @ExtraOdinary @Dem!god @GreenFoe @jiki @wolfschanzze @Jason bourne @Android @jbond197 @kurup

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## wolfschanzze

Srinivas said:


> I think congress will gain MP seats in Telangana because of state bifurcation, In Andhra region people are angry with Congress.


If people vote for congress in Telangana that will be their folly, as UPA is sinking ship why would people vote for it?There might be some in rural areas supporting Congress but overall i don't see congress getting good result in Telangan too i think maybe around 2-4.


----------



## Srinivas

wolfschanzze said:


> If people vote for congress in Telangana that will be their folly, as UPA is sinking ship why would people vote for it?There might be some in rural areas supporting Congress but overall i don't see congress getting good result in Telangan too i think maybe around 2-4.



The survey shows above 10 !


----------



## Chola warrior

NKVD said:


> Even 5-6 seats is enough for the Bjp in TN IF you compare with previous Result



It includes MDMK and DMDK, their post-poll stand can be anything..
whatever Jaya will support NDA eventually

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Parul said:


> I don't know if this has been posted in this thread or not. It's Must watch. This is called the vision.Modi at annual BJP meet of Workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202455241517181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @Nair saab @chak de INDIA @Roybot @JanjaWeed @levina @jha @onu1886 @ExtraOdinary @Dem!god @GreenFoe @jiki @wolfschanzze @Jason bourne @Android @jbond197 @kurup



Somebody post the tag plss...my device is not compatible with flash player.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Imam-Congress deal in trouble as his brother attacks the party, says the Congress betrayed muslims



We will take cognizance if we receive complaint against Sonia Gandhi's meeting with Shahi Imam: CEC


Congress can't be trusted, says Shahi Imam's brother about Sonia meeting | Firstpost

Check this video guys! Kudos to Imam's brother for speaking out eternal truth about congress! ''Congress party is the most communal party! BJP jab bhi hamla kiya, saamne se kiya! Magar Congress toh hamesha peeche se kanjar bhoka hai musalmano ko!'' How true!!

Cong-Shahi Imam 'deal' in trouble-India-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Somebody post the tag plss...my device is not compatible with flash player.



You mean APPLE IPHONE!!!


----------



## Sourya Kharb

Echo_419 said:


> Are you encouraging your relatives to vote for him


Yes i am encouraging them but this will be there own decision i can just request as a NaMo supporter


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> You mean APPLE IPHONE!!!


Yes 
Flash player is owned by google and Apple and google's tug of war is legendary.
Thats why Google doesnt provide flash access to iphone users. 
Kapish amigo???
It is not the devices fault.


----------



## sancho

anonymus said:


> What you are proposing has been derided as shit idea by most legal luminaries. It runs counter to the assumption pf innocent until proven guilty and also creates an incentive for perversion of legal system by filing false complains apart from making judges, feudal lord of India.



It's not about basic complains filed against someone, but propper charges that causes investigations, which can't be done without providing any evidence right?
The point is, that there are simply too many politicians with such charges in India and the voter either doesn't know about it, or is left helpless to vote either the one or the other criminal and that can't be a solution.



Echo_419 said:


> I am gonna make this simple & save us both a lot of time
> We have got as of this moment 3 choices to vote for



You have just stated your personal opinon, based on some wrong points imo though (economy for example), but that's up to everybody to decide. My point was only, that if there is a chance to change the system, I would rather take it, even if I don't support the party that offers it in general, since neither UPA nor NDA offered any solution to the corruption and criminal problems in India and I don't think they will in future only because they change power between.


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Yes
> Flash player is owned by google and Apple and google's tug of war is legendary.
> Thats why Google doesnt provide flash access to iphone users.
> Kapish amigo???
> It is not the devices fault.



It's not how COSTLY your PHONE is but how USEFUL it is


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Warren Buffet's Rs 300 cr project in Narendra Modi's Gujarat all set to go Friday*



> Gujarat CM Narendra Modi-ruled Gujarat is all set for the ground-breaking ceremony for US billionaire Warren Buffet-led company, Lubrizol Corporation.
> 
> Lubrizol Corporation is setting up a Rs 300 crore chlorinated polyvinyl choride (CPVC) compounding plant in Dahej in Bharuch district of Gujarat whose ground-breaking ceremony will be held at Dahej on Friday.
> 
> Check market close: *BSE Sensex*
> 
> The new manufacturing facility has a capacity to produce approximately 55,000 metric tonnes of compounds annually which will be sold mostly to the pipes and fittings industry in the Indian market.
> 
> "The plant at Dahej is strategically located for our global business and will also serve South-Asian, East Africa and middle-east markets," said Eric R Schnur, president, Lubrizol Advanced Materials, Inc while addressing mediapersons on Thursday.
> 
> "We are very excited about the location of the plant and we believe we have selected the right one. The site is large enough for future expansion," said Schnur adding that the company plans was also exploring the possiblity to set up a resin manufacturing plant at Dahej GIDC in the next two years.
> 
> Schnur also pointed out that Lubrizol --- a Berkshire Hathaway company --- was going alone in setting up the plant which will have about 50 full-time employees and 100 contractors. Earlier, the company had planned to enter into a joint-venture agreement with Ahmedabad-based Astral Poly Technik Ltd to set up this plant.
> 
> "The plant is expected to be become operational in the first quarter of the calender year 2015," Schnur added.
> Warren Buffet's Rs 300 cr project in Narendra Modi's Gujarat all set to go Friday - Financial Express



*AAP finding ways to join BJP: Ramdev*



> Yoga Guru Ramdev today claimed that Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) has lost public support and Arvind Kejriwal led party was now finding ways to join hands with the BJP.
> 
> "They (AAP) are keen to join hands with BJP, their situation is shaky and they have lost the public support," Ramdev said addressing a press conference.
> 
> Highlighting the role he is playing in enabling Narendra Modi become the country's next Prime Minister, Ramdev claimed that even AAP was keen on joining hands with BJP.
> 
> "If he (Arvind Kejriwal) comes in favour of Modi, definitely, I am prepared to mediate," he said when asked if he will mediate in case AAP or Kejriwal shows inclination to join hands with BJP.
> 
> Ramdev said he had earlier backed former Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal on the issue of war against corruption as the AAP leader had set out to clean the system, but he regretted that now he has 'lost his way'.
> 
> "But he deflected from his mission. Kejriwal raised issues, which Modi raises and for this I had given him the blessings. Now, I am advising him (Kejriwal) that don't make excuses, don't become a puppet in the hands of the Congress...," he said.
> 
> Slamming the AAP, Ramdev said "till today AAP's ideology, policies and their principles are not clear."
> 
> "They are themselves confused whether they are rightist, leftist or communist, nationalist or opportunist, what they are, they are not clear. We don't know what their economic policies are, what are their views on foreign policy, agriculture policy, they are not getting time to think on this, as their single agenda is to finish Modi," he said.
> 
> He said the poor people who had thought that Kejriwal will be their messiah for them and now they have been let down.
> 
> Ramdev said that the anti-national forces and terrorist elements do not want Modi to capture power.
> 
> "A fear psychosis is being created that if Modi will come, communal riots will break out in the country. They keep on raking the Gujarat riots issue, which were not engineered by Modi as is being told by some people," he said.
> 
> He said the Congress and some other parties were trying their level best to stop the Gujarat chief minister from becoming the next Prime Minister, "but the more they oppose him, the stronger he is emerging".
> 
> Making it clear that he had not joined the BJP and was only lending support to Modi and his party on certain issues, Ramdev said that people have lost faith in the Congress and were eager to give the BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate one chance.
> 
> "Among all the people, only Modi ji has shown us a ray of hope. I have offered everything, my organisation, my resources, everything at my disposal to see Modi becomes the next PM" said Ramdev.
> 
> "The critical question at this juncture is to save the country from corruption, inflation, bad governance, poverty and unemployment, this is my rashtra-dharma as it should be for any patriotic person," he said.
> 
> Ramdev said despite being a non-political personality, he had received a number of threats from different people to stop his campaign against Congress, "but I told them that for me country comes first and I don't care for my life".
> 
> Slamming the Congress candidate from Chandigarh and former railway minister Pawan Kumar Bansal, he said the "corruption taint" on him has not been washed no matter what he says in his defence.
> 
> "He remains a blot on Chandigarh's face, as far as the politics is concerned," he said.
> 
> Ramdev, who was here to support BJP candidate Kirron Kher, claimed that a "Modi wave" was blowing across the country and Congress would barely be able to get just 50 seats in the country in the Lok Sabha polls while the "NDA would touch 300 mark".
> 
> "Today, the country under the Congress rule is passing through a phase of crises. The situation is worse than what was prevailing even at the time of the British rule," he said.
> 
> Kirron Kher, who was also present in the press conference along with Chandigarh BJP President Sanjay Tandon and former BJP MP from here Satya Pal Jain, alleged that Congress has always pursued the "divide and rule policy" for petty political gains.
> 
> "The country needs a strong and decisive leadership, which Modi ji can provide," she said
> 
> AAP finding ways to join BJP: Ramdev - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

A journalist asked Pappu-G about his views on black money issue raised by Baba Ramdev...

... and Pappu-G answered the question in his own style! 

Now I can understand "Arnab par kya biti hogi..."    





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=723484481007645

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

wolfschanzze said:


> TRS Gave a big Bamboo to Congress in Telangana, they thought TRS would merge with congress like PRP and chiranjeevi .Kudos to TRS for conning the con-gress party into believing that TRS will merge into it after telangana is made..



TRS could have merged. But they realized that congress is gonna die in India, and smelled the coffee before its too late.

And now sending a signal that Modi can count them for 2014 govt. 

Congress should be decimated in Telangana, Seemandhra and rest of India.



JanjaWeed said:


> *AAP finding ways to join BJP: Ramdev*



maggots like Arvind and Nitish should realize that they can never come near a stalwart leader like Modi. 

AAP should be decimated in Delhi and Nitish in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

*Key findings about India ahead of its national election*

On the eve of their parliamentary election, a new poll finds Indians are disgruntled about the state of their nation, deeply worried about a range of problems facing their society and supportive of new leadership in New Delhi. However, they remain fairly upbeat about the economic prospects for both India and the next generation.

Notwithstanding recent high-profile official frictions with the United States, the Indian public has a generally positive view of America. Meanwhile, Indians are divided in their opinions about the world’s rising superpower: China. And they remain deeply wary of Pakistan, although they would like to see Indo-Pakistani relations improve. Here are five key findings from the Pew Research Center’s recent survey of the Indian public’s mood in the run up to the April 7 election:

*Rural Indians prefer the BJP, despite Congress’ long ties to the rural poor.*
The Congress party has long drawn much of its support from rural Indians and has pursued policies to solidify that backing, such as the National Rural Employment Guarantee Act and the National Food Security program, both of which Indians overwhelmingly favor. Nevertheless, rural Indians favor the BJP, not Congress, to lead the next government by more than three-to-one (64% to 18%), roughly the same proportion as favor the BJP in urban areas










*Young Indians think the BJP is best suited to deal with India’s problems. *By roughly three-to-one Indians ages 18 to 29 say the BJP will do a better job combatting corruption, creating jobs, curbing inflation, reducing terrorism, helping the poor and ending political gridlock.

*Indians despair about their nation’s direction but they still have hope for the economy. *By more than two-to-one Indians think India is headed in the wrong direction. But a majority (57%) say the economy is good, despite slow growth. Six-in-ten (62%) expect the economy to improve in the next 12 months. And 64% think today’s children will be better off as adults than the current generation.

*Indians favor America over China. *When considering the two superpowers, Indians have a more favorable view of the U.S. (56%) than of China (35%), despite the controversial arrest late last year of India’s female deputy consul general in New York on charges of visa fraud. By two-to-one, Indians are more likely to see China, not the United States, as a major threat. And by more than four-to-one they say it is more important to have strong ties with America than with China.






*Indians dislike and fear Pakistan, but they want to try to improve relations. *Seven-in-ten (71%) have an unfavorable view of Pakistan. And roughly nine-in-ten Indians think Pakistan is a serious threat to their country, with fully 80% saying it is a _very_ serious threat. Nevertheless, nearly two-thirds (64%) say that it is important to improve relations with Islamabad. And 53% favor further talks between India and Pakistan to try to reduce tensions.

Key findings about India ahead of its national election | Pew Research Center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

CorporateAffairs said:


> TRS could have merged. But they realized that congress is gonna die in India, and smelled the coffee before its too late.
> 
> And now sending a signal that Modi can count them for 2014 govt.
> 
> Congress should be decimated in Telangana, Seemandhra and rest of India.
> 
> 
> 
> maggots like Arvind and Nitish should realize that they can never come near a stalwart leader like Modi.
> 
> AAP should be decimated in Delhi and Nitish in Bihar.


Exactly TRS especially KCR is a opportunistic thug,he will run where the money is,before he was in TDP , then made TRS again had alliance with TDP and then now that congress wont rule India is running towards BJP.The end justifies the means for TRS. I want Congress totally decimated and gone From AP forever.

AAP are opportunistic b*stards, i would sympathise with TRS but not with Anti-Nationals, Naxals, anti-India NGOS who are plenty in AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul




----------



## wolfschanzze

levina said:


> Somebody post the tag plss...my device is not compatible with flash player.


Umm . sorry couldnt find the non-flash format for that video. 



Srinivas said:


> The survey shows above 10 !


The surveys will change once the elections start.I asked my friends ground situation is in Hyderabad city secunderabad Area will be won by Padma Rao of TRS ,Amberpet Area will be won by Kishen reddy of BJP these are sure shot victories. Lok satta JPN is not clear where he is contesting from some say Malkajgiri and some say Kukkatpally( which was where he won last time).Overall i don't see much enthusiasm in congress cadres in Telangana.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

sancho said:


> It's not about basic complains filed against someone, but propper charges that causes investigations, which can't be done without providing any evidence right?
> The point is, that there are simply too many politicians with such charges in India and the voter either doesn't know about it, or is left helpless to vote either the one or the other criminal and that can't be a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> You have just stated your personal opinon, based on some wrong points imo though (economy for example), but that's up to everybody to decide. My point was only, that if there is a chance to change the system, I would rather take it, even if I don't support the party that offers it in general, since neither UPA nor NDA offered any solution to the corruption and criminal problems in India and I don't think they will in future only because they change power between.



And who do you think offers a solution for the criminalization of polity? If your answer is AAP then you need to explain how? By giving ticket to a person with 28 serious cases in orissa or by giving ticket to rapist from Guna or by giving tickets to anti nationals in Kashmir or by giving tickets to Maoist supporters/sympathizers. Tell me where do you see solution in this whole lot? So its better to support someone you know rather than backing a person, with pathetic track record of going back on all his promises, on some false pretext. You decide!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

sancho said:


> It's not about basic complains filed against someone, but propper charges that causes investigations, which can't be done without providing any evidence right?
> The point is, that there are simply too many politicians with such charges in India and the voter either doesn't know about it, or is left helpless to vote either the one or the other criminal and that can't be a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> You have just stated your personal opinon, based on some wrong points imo though (economy for example), but that's up to everybody to decide. My point was only, that if there is a chance to change the system, I would rather take it, even if I don't support the party that offers it in general, since neither UPA nor NDA offered any solution to the corruption and criminal problems in India and I don't think they will in future only because they change power between.



I think you are not understanding my Point 
We live in a Democracy 
DEMOCRACY 
In this country of ours people make the desicisons 
You tell me if the people only choose Corrupt & Dishonest people 
Why should Poltical parties place Honest & hardworking people 
Uneducated folks will always vote on Caste & Religion 
The only way of making them vote for the Honest & Hatdworking people is to educate & Empower them 
You cannot skip the a Education Empower step 
You simply cannot 
So you need to vote for the party who can perform these things 

Now I know you are not dumb enough to vote for a Regional party in National polls specially the likes If Mulayam & Mayawati 

So that saves us The UPA & The NDA 
Now Ask any member here 
Who performed better & the answer will be NDA
Maybe on some fronts UPA did better but NDA was better on majority of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Parul said:


> A journalist asked Pappu-G about his views on black money issue raised by Baba Ramdev...
> 
> ... and Pappu-G answered the question in his own style!
> 
> Now I can understand "Arnab par kya biti hogi..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=723484481007645


Lol dadi se bhi nahi darta and he took off that was epic! He has no answers except scripted speech there too he makes mistakes like "Today Morning i woke up in the Night".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> A journalist asked Pappu-G about his views on black money issue raised by Baba Ramdev...
> 
> ... and Pappu-G answered the question in his own style!
> 
> Now I can understand "Arnab par kya biti hogi..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=723484481007645



   

WTF did i hear????????????????????????

abey iss nursery pass ko kisne Congress ka VP bana diya??????????


----------



## Soumitra

Paid Media exposed

NDTV put out a fake quote from Modi in a tweet. they later had to apologize and withdraw the same after huge protests


----------



## arp2041

@Parul 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451737427288129536


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @Parul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451737427288129536



Check these posts! 




Parul said:


> Woh 150 kilo wali, BJP ki Karyakarta hai, I wasn't in any of the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, I am online from Phone, so can't post them again. _Even, I expect BJP to win 5 to 7 seats in Delhi_.





Parul said:


> _Insha Allah, both of them are going to lose_....Ashutosh was welcomed with Eggs and Black Flags in his constituency, Kapil Sibal didn't visit there in past 5 years, but muslims are still going to vote for him. The fight in Chandni Chowk is between Sibal and Dr. Harshvardhan.... Dr. Harshvardhan, can pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP Karyakarta's are putting lot of hard work in Delhi. That is why situation has changed overnight from 0 seats to Clean Sweep... Hence, change in my stand too...


----------



## Soumitra

Parul said:


> A journalist asked Pappu-G about his views on black money issue raised by Baba Ramdev...
> 
> ... and Pappu-G answered the question in his own style!
> 
> Now I can understand "Arnab par kya biti hogi..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=723484481007645


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Check these posts!



Itni jaldi palat gyi.................. 

me toh shart jeetne wala tha 

Not fair..........

waisey bhi bhut log DAL BADAL rhey hai ajkal


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Paid Media exposed
> 
> NDTV put out a fake quote from Modi in a tweet. they later had to apologize and withdraw the same after huge protests



This is not the first time they done it either. They did the same a month ago.. & retracted it later on. But the damage was done. Typical hit & run tactic by NDTV... pathetic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Itni jaldi palat gyi..................
> 
> me toh shart jeetne wala tha
> 
> Not fair..........



Turn onto Times Now, BJP is getting bashed for not releasing the Election Manifesto.


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> Itni jaldi palat gyi..................
> 
> me toh shart jeetne wala tha
> 
> Not fair..........
> 
> waisey bhi bhut log DAL BADAL rhey hai ajkal



Yaar Arp Bhai 
Is sancho worth it matlab Usse convince Karen ka phayada hai khi nahi 
Pata chale 15 saal ka baccha nikle 
Also can you also tell me the list Of PDF members which are Undecided 
FB pe bhi 3-4 logo ko roz mana raha hu,I am quite good at this now


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Itni jaldi palat gyi..................
> 
> me toh shart jeetne wala tha
> 
> Not fair..........
> 
> waisey bhi bhut log DAL BADAL rhey hai ajkal



Abe Khote, Maine Dal kab Badla, I've been supporting BJP in this elections.


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Turn onto Times Now, BJP is getting bashed for not releasing the Election Manifesto.



What Manifesto??? Modi sey bada koi Modifesto hai kisi key pass??? 



Echo_419 said:


> Yaar Arp Bhai
> Is sancho worth it matlab Usse convince Karen ka phayada hai khi nahi
> Pata chale 15 saal ka baccha nikle
> Also can you also tell me the list Of PDF members which are Undecided
> FB pe bhi 3-4 logo ko roz mana raha hu,I am quite good at this now



 

abey Sancho is 30+ & a very well respected member (including myne).........

He is just too much IDEALISTIC when it comes to politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fdsa

38% CRIMINALS IN BJP


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Abe Khote, Maine Dal kab Badla, I've been supporting BJP in this elections.



I mean u said 0 for BJP & i said from the start atleast 3


----------



## Jason bourne

ElectionTracker projects BJP may get 42-50 LS seats in Uttar Pradesh, SP may get 11-17, BSP may get 10-16, Cong-RLD may get 4-8 seats."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Rajasthan tracker: BJP to win 21-25 seats, Cong routed, may get 0-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> I mean u said 0 for BJP & i said from the start atleast 3



Interact with lot of people and that gave me confidence that BJP can win maximum of 7 and minimum of 5 seats in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Interact with lot of people and that gave me confidence that BJP can win maximum of 7 and minimum of 5 seats in Delhi. Moreover, do check my Gtalk status.



& the AAP's *Creme De La Creme*
Meet the odisha candidate with 28 Criminal cases

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

watched CNN-IBN survey ..........

67% people said state govt. very corrupt 
69% said Center govt very corrupt.

%age of expected votes- 

SAD-BJP = 42%
Cong = 29%
AAP = 14%

punjab is second state apart from delhi where they made in roads and are expected to win seats.

So , guys who were abusing me and attacking me..........I hope u can see that People in Punjab are kinda frustrated from both parties that they even ready to vote a party who entered in Punjab just a month ago.


Modi-Fans dont worry .......Punjab only got 13 seats wont effect the BJP tally that much .

only 3 constituencies in Punjab have strong candidates who can actually win .....rest will hardly save their deposits.


----------



## Srinivas

wolfschanzze said:


> Umm . sorry couldnt find the non-flash format for that video.
> 
> 
> The surveys will change once the elections start.I asked my friends ground situation is in Hyderabad city secunderabad Area will be won by Padma Rao of TRS ,Amberpet Area will be won by Kishen reddy of BJP these are sure shot victories. Lok satta JPN is not clear where he is contesting from some say Malkajgiri and some say Kukkatpally( which was where he won last time).Overall i don't see much enthusiasm in congress cadres in Telangana.



In Hyderabad city TDP also has chance and local elections which were held 2 years ago were won by TDP.

In Telangana region there are regions like Northern Telangana and Warangal regions where the telangana movement is very strong they see Congress as their saviour.


----------



## onu1886

Jason bourne said:


> ElectionTracker projects BJP may get 42-50 LS seats in Uttar Pradesh, SP may get 11-17, BSP may get 10-16, Cong-RLD may get 4-8 seats."


They are underestimating Mayawati big time. She will definitely get more than this cz she has'nt even started campaigning properly in UP .


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> watched CNN-IBN survey ..........
> 
> 67% people said state govt. very corrupt
> 69% said Center govt very corrupt.
> 
> %age of expected votes-
> 
> SAD-BJP = 42%
> Cong = 29%
> AAP = 14%
> 
> punjab is second state apart from delhi where they made in roads and are expected to win seats.
> 
> So , guys who were abusing me and attacking me..........I hope u can see that People in Punjab are kinda frustrated from both parties that they even ready to vote a party who entered in Punjab just a month ago.
> 
> 
> Modi-Fans dont worry .......Punjab only got 13 seats wont effect the BJP tally that much .
> 
> only 3 constituencies in Punjab have strong candidates who can actually win .....rest will hardly save their deposits.




Actually AAP is cutting into Congress voteshare, expect Akali-BJP to get 8 seats, rest i don't care anyways 



Parul said:


> Interact with lot of people and that gave me confidence that BJP can win maximum of 7 and minimum of 5 seats in Delhi.



If AAP is routed out of there only stronghold, more than the BJP tally, I will be happy of AAP loses.............I guess Some sense is prevailing among Delhites, Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> Actually AAP is cutting into Congress voteshare, expect Akali-BJP to get 8 seats, rest i don't care anyways


8 is very far stretched ....6 or 7 ...thats it.......I am saying that by looking at the candidates of consitutencies plus rebel factor

some seats like Patiala .....congress cant loose.....

and seats like Ludhiana Congress cant win

on that note Kejriwal is coming to Punjab from 10th to 14th.....expected to reach my hometown on 11th


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

what was Yahya bukhari upto in today's debate ? CONG BJP dono ki baja di

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> & the AAP's *Creme De La Creme*
> Meet the odisha candidate with 28 Criminal cases



My bad, I edited my post, as I wanted to post this in separate post. 











_AAP candidate (Narendra Mohanti ) from Kandhmal who is having 28 cases against him including 3 murder cases...

Candidates with declared criminal cases:Loksabha 2014 Election_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

AAP


JanjaWeed said:


> & the AAP's *Creme De La Creme*
> Meet the odisha candidate with 28 Criminal cases[/[url="ht
> 
> Krantikari bahut Krantikari


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> My bad, I edited my post, as I wanted to post this in separate post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _AAP candidate (Narendra Mohanti ) from Kandhmal who is having 28 cases against him including 3 murder cases...
> 
> Candidates with declared criminal cases:Loksabha 2014 Election_




@sancho pls look at these figures............

if you were thinking that AAP was a SAINT, i guess this will change your opinion.

Infact, I have more problem with AAP than any (again) any other party only because BJP, Congress, etc. doesn't claim to be SAINT anyways, but AAP is the biggest Hypocrites India has ever seen.


----------



## Parul

Krantikari bahut Krantikari

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Fdsa

Parul said:


> Krantikari bahut Krantikari



and your source is bjp page isnt it? #NAMOTARD


----------



## arp2041

Fdsa said:


> and your source is bjp page isnt it? #NAMOTARD



Is the pic wrong??? Does it look photoshoped???


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> What Manifesto??? Modi sey bada koi Modifesto hai kisi key pass???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abey Sancho is 30+ & a very well respected member (including myne).........
> 
> He is just too much IDEALISTIC when it comes to politics.



Dude whom do you support man 
AAP or the BJP 
& I know you ain't do dumb to vote for the Italian Kid


----------



## Fdsa

arp2041 said:


> Is the pic wrong??? Does it look photoshoped???


Could be anything .


----------



## Parul

Fdsa said:


> and your source is bjp page isnt it? #NAMOTARD



Pic is telling the truth. #Congresstard/chat...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Fdsa said:


> and your source is bjp page isnt it? #NAMOTARD



Extraordinary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Echo_419 said:


> Dude whom do you support man
> AAP or the BJP
> & I know you ain't do dumb to vote for the Italian Kid





abey abtak to pure PDF ko pata hai.....................

ABKI BAR KEJRI SARKAR 

@Parul @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

chak de INDIA said:


> Extraordinary



Brainwashing Dekho in logo ki 
Pakka Washing powder Nirma use Kara hoga Congressione

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fdsa

Parul said:


> Pic is telling the truth. #Congresstard/chat...









Tomorrow if i upload this pic with caption modi ne mullah topi reject ki kyuki unhe musalmano se nafrat hai, will it be correct? 

Wont you all moan that show me proof, show me source this that bla bla bla, that is why i asked for source. If you want a pic war i've enough of all those pics to make a NamoTard cry

cya


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> Dude whom do you support man
> AAP or the BJP
> & I know you ain't do dumb to vote for the Italian Kid



He is supporting NaMo.


----------



## arp2041

Fdsa said:


> View attachment 23165
> 
> 
> *Tomorrow if i upload this pic with caption modi ne mullah topi reject ki kyuki unhe musalmano se nafrat hai, will it be correct? *
> 
> Wont you all moan that show me proof, show me source this that bla bla bla, that is why i asked for source. If you want a pic war i've enough of all those pics to make a NamoTard cry
> 
> cya



You don't have to upload the pic..............ENTIRE MEDIA HAD GONE BERSERK WHEN THIS HAPPENED & STILL AN ISSUE TILL NOW............... 

BTW, you saw that he din't wear the skull cap but what about the Islamic religious thing (sorry don't know the name) he wore around his neck?? And anyway, Skull cap isn't Islamic even, it's a Jew.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> abey abtak to pure PDF ko pata hai.....................
> 
> ABKI BAR KEJRI SARKAR
> 
> @Parul @JanjaWeed



Let me try yaraa 
I Told you I am Good at this 
Aur Nair Sahab or Krait kaha hai


----------



## Fdsa

arp2041 said:


> You don't have to upload the pic..............ENTIRE MEDIA HAD GONE BERSERK WHEN THIS HAPPENED & STILL AN ISSUE TILL NOW...............


it was the truth so the media went berserk, you all copy non sense from your crappy fan pages to post here ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Brainwashing Dekho in logo ki
> Pakka Washing powder Nirma use Kara hoga Congressione




Just watched ndtv poll bjp is at 160 seats still guj,Up,punjab,hariyana,himachal,odisa,jk, and some others left . 


My estimate 

Guj 24
Up 42
Punjab 8
Hariyana 8
Himachal 3
Odisa ? 
And others ? 

85 seats + few others as of now takes NDA to 250 seats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> It's not how COSTLY your PHONE is but how USEFUL it is


I dont have to prove to you how useful it is to me.
But yes next time i will buy a samsung note may be.
Majority who trash iphone do so because of its cost.But i think it gives a high quality performance for its price.

Sorry guys sorry for being off topic.


wolfschanzze said:


> Umm . sorry couldnt find the non-flash format for that video.
> 
> .



Thanks!! 
Atleast you tried to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Let me try yaraa
> I Told you I am Good at this
> Aur Nair Sahab or Krait kaha hai




Nair saab job me busy or @KRAIT rajsthan me campaign kar raha he bjp ki just talked with him ...; )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Nahi chali Gayle ki Aandhi, Abki baar Rahul Gandhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

sancho said:


> It's not about basic complains filed against someone, but propper charges that causes investigations, which can't be done without providing any evidence right?
> The point is, that there are simply too many politicians with such charges in India and the voter either doesn't know about it, or is left helpless to vote either the one or the other criminal and that can't be a solution.



Only 38% cases under IPC results in conviction and with police acting as local militia for state goverment, it is very very easy to get a case admitted.

+ Recent amendment in Rape laws have shifted burden of proof on accused making a rape case, an automatic entry.


So,

How do you plan to compensate those 62% innocent politicians who lose their career due to absurdity that is being suggested.


----------



## arp2041

Fdsa said:


> it was the truth so the media went berserk, you all copy non sense from your crappy fan pages to post here ?



How does not wearing a skull cap prove that he is anti-muslims??? i have never seen Salman Khurshi, Farooq Abdullah, Ghulam Azad et al. putting a tika & doing a puja...............does that prove that they are anti-hindus??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

prediction:BJP:215-225,Congress:121-132,NDA:219-232,UPA:132-149;Third Front:171-181. #Vote2014 @ZeeNews -Taleem Poll

Lo ek or survey modi ki abhi 150 rallies baki he kaha tak jayengi ye tally. ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Fdsa said:


> 38% CRIMINALS IN BJP



38% with criminal cases*

and the number is 15% for AAP, the rest are Naxal sympathisers and separatists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> Nahi chali Gayle ki Aandhi, Abki baar Rahul Gandhi




Fdsa gaya . . Extraordinary aya. . Kuchh samajh me aya daya ( @arp2041 ) or Abhijeet ( @Parul ) 

mera purana post #14567

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> 38% with criminal cases*
> 
> and the number is 15% for AAP, the rest are Naxal sympathisers and separatists.



No, AAP is the SAINT HARISHCHANDRA PARTY OF INDIA...................THEY CAN DO NO WRONG.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fdsa

arp2041 said:


> How does not wearing a skull cap prove that he is anti-muslims??? i have never seen Salman Khurshi, Farooq Abdullah, Ghulam Azad et al. putting a tika & doing a puja...............does that prove that they are anti-hindus??


Dude wtf!

Did i ever say not wearing mullah cap is hating muslims? I gave you an example of what you bjp fanbois do while editing those pics


----------



## Parul

Fdsa said:


> Dude wtf!
> 
> Did i ever say not wearing mullah cap is hating muslims? I gave you an example of what you bjp fanbois do while editing those pics



Bhaia, that pic was not edited or Photoshopped. Tume Pic war karna ho, yah phir rational debate par war karna ho, kabhi bhi kar lena...


----------



## Fdsa

Parul said:


> Bhaia, that pic was not edited or Photoshopped. Tume Pic war karna ho, yah phir rational debate par war karna ho, kabhi bhi kar lena...


arreh bachi i've done all those wars with ya all, at the end you all complained (losers) to wbmaster and got me removed from this thread   

cya


----------



## ExtraOdinary

chak de INDIA said:


> Fdsa gaya . . Extraordinary aya. . Kuchh samajh me aya daya ( @arp2041 ) or Abhijeet ( @Parul )
> 
> mera purana post #14567


Yeah he is my super secret troll ID

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Fdsa said:


> arreh bachi i've done all those wars with ya all, at the end you all complained (losers) to wbmaster and got me removed from this thread
> 
> cya



Are Bhaiya, humko pehle se maloom hai ki aap kisi Duplicate ID hai, humne kisi ko kuch nahi bola!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> prediction:BJP:215-225,Congress:121-132,NDA:219-232,UPA:132-149;Third Front:171-181. #Vote2014 @ZeeNews -Taleem Poll
> 
> Lo ek or survey modi ki abhi 150 rallies baki he kaha tak jayengi ye tally. ...



Congress cannot go over 100 this election..............i m sure about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Soumitra said:


> Paid Media exposed
> 
> NDTV put out a fake quote from Modi in a tweet. they later had to apologize and withdraw the same after huge protests


They do mistakes way too often only when it comes to Modi, others they never make a mistake.A deliberate attempt to mislead public opinion.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Roybot said:


>


Us reply ke baad AAP and ilmi ki jal gayi hogi 



Srinivas said:


> In Hyderabad city TDP also has chance and local elections which were held 2 years ago were won by TDP.
> 
> In Telangana region there are regions like Northern Telangana and Warangal regions where the telangana movement is very strong they see Congress as their saviour.


I heard In TDP srinivas Yadav is contesting from some other place like kukkatpally instead of his home base secunderabad..The north telangana and Warangal regions you speak of will be swept by TRS.I see congress getting some in Medak,Nizamabad,aler etc.Jaipal Reddy of congress is sure to win though, rest somewhat tricky.For sure in City this time it won't be Congress as MP. Old city of hyderabad naturally will be won by Owaisi as it's bastion of MIM.


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451793350476066816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451793844128862208
@wolfschanzze @arp2041 @Parul @ExtraOdinary @jha @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @kbd-raaf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

Jason bourne said:


> Just watched ndtv poll bjp is at 160 seats still guj,Up,punjab,hariyana,himachal,odisa,jk, and some others left .
> 
> 
> My estimate
> 
> Guj 24
> Up 42
> Punjab 8
> Hariyana 8
> Himachal 3
> Odisa ?
> And others ?
> 
> 85 seats + few others as of now takes NDA to 250 seats



u missed utarakhand's 5 and goa 1-2 jammu 1-2 assam -5 odisa -4(doubt full but achievable) and atleast 5 from other UTs like andaman ,daman and rest of the north eastern states(in form of alliance).

So 85 + 21-23 = 106-108 means total 266-268 . actually 265 is requirred to form a comfortable goverment but i am sure NDA could achive the official written magic no 272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Parul said:


> Are Bhaiya, humko pehle se maloom hai ki aap kisi Duplicate ID hai, humne kisi ko kuch nahi bola!


Yeh Fsayed ka doosra ID hai, See FDSA and he seems to have changed some things,must have learnt from his past mistakes.



GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451793350476066816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451793844128862208
> @wolfschanzze @arp2041 @Parul @ExtraOdinary @jha @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @kbd-raaf


I am waiting to hear what is that expose.Desperation of congis is well known.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Yeh Dilli mein kya ho raha hai..? Kejri bhai to apne garh mein hi haar rahe hain...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

Hamare side yeh kuch dinon se chal raha hai.. Ab TV pre bhi aa gaya...

"Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.. Abki Baar Modi Sarkaar"...

One thing is for sure.. NDA is looking at 240+ and Congress is trying to choose between defeat and decimation.. 

Heard one funny thing today.. Candidate from Noida took hefty amount from Congress for election expense and joined BJP today when the nomination date passed. A true Politician..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

jha said:


> Yeh Dilli mein kya ho raha hai..? Kejri bhai to apne garh mein hi haar rahe hain...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

INDORE: Unknown miscreants blacken the posters of Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi and Congress washed the posters with milk on Wednesday in the city. Later police registered a case against unknown people and Congress complaint with election commission. Congress has even declared prize of Rs 5000 for identifying the miscreant.

Congressmen were shocked and angry to see posters of Rahul Gandhi put up at a bus stop of city bus at Bapat Crossing blackened, and to irked Congressmen further miscreants had even written some objectionable comment on it. To protest against the this act group of party workers gathered at the spot, blamed BJP for the act and shouted slogan against Narendra Modi.

First Congressmen tried to wash the black ink with water, soon few party workers brought milk and washed the poster with it to express their loyalty with party and keep their leader in high esteem. Finally all the posters from bus stops were removed.

Mohan Sengar, vice president of city unit of Congress said the act has exposed the mental bankruptcy of BJP. "Person behind this act should be punished so we have announced the prize of Rs 5000 for identifying the persons behind this condemnable act," said Senger.

TI of Heera Nagar, Basat Kumar said police has registered a case against unidentified persons and they are trying to find out the culprits.

Congress spokesperson Narendra Saluja said criticising political opponent is fine but one should maintain dignity. This kind of act is highly objectionable and it is not good for democratic process.

Rahul's poster blackened, Congressmen wash with milk - The Times of India

DaFaq??? They cleaned it with milk. How deluded can you be !!!!! lol


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> I am always onln



News X gives NDA 244 seats without TDP alliance. Add 15 from Andhra and the total is 260.



Jason bourne said:


> Election aate aate 7 cnfrm ho jayengi
> 
> Anyone want to bet BJP alone 240+
> 
> Bhav bol do




NDA 240 BJP 210.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

somnath said:


> *If Modi becomes PM, corporates will run India like US: Gogoi*
> 
> assam Chief Minister gogoi today said if his Gujarat counterpart modi became prime minister, the government would be run by big corporates like that in the US.
> 
> "If Modi becomes prime minister, big corporates will be behind him. It will be a kind of corporate rule from back door, just like what happens in American democracy. It is going to be the most dangerous thing to Indian democracy," Gogoi told reporters here.
> 
> In addition to that, Modi government would be influenced by " rss philosophy of dictatorship", he said.
> 
> "We can see it even now - Modi is going to every election meeting in a private jet. Who is financing it? This belongs to Adanis," Gogoi alleged.
> 
> He further said even earlier when the bjp Prime Ministerial candidate was going on official trips as head of Gujarat government, Modi used to travel in private jets.
> 
> "We also go to New Delhi and abroad, but not like him. We go in indian airlines or other airlines' planes, but not in a private jet," he said.
> 
> Gogoi claimed that Modi had appointed PR professionals from abroad to manage his publicity for the Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> "His PR is being handled by an American company. His waistcoat, hairstyle, shoes, spectacles - everything is by designers. All of these are sponsored by corporates," he said.
> 
> Talking about the Gujarat model of growth, Gogoi said it would not be successful in Assam as Congress has been successfully working with an indigenous model.
> 
> "In 2004-05, the GSDP of Assam was 3.4 per cent, while it was 14.95 per cent in Gujarat. In 2012-13, Assam's GSDP jumped to 6.6 per cent, but Gujarat's fell to 7.96 per cent. Which model should I take? If we had adopted Gujarat model, our GSDP would have fallen to 1.5 per cent," he said.




Currently congi Goons are running the country. If India is going to be like US, let corporate rule.



JanjaWeed said:


> *Another setback for Congress: BJP will sweep Delhi, says survey *
> New Delhi, April 3: Here is yet another good news for BJP - A latest survey says that the party is likely to win most of the Delhi's Lok Sabha seats. The opinion poll conducted by research agency Cicero for the India Today Group says that the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) could win from five to all Delhi seats, which were won by the Congress in the 2009 elections. The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) might bag a maximum of two seats. The Congress and AAP are likely to register a vote-share similar to that in the December 2013 Assembly Elections, the poll says .
> 
> *Modi wave? *
> The BJP vote share has seen a giant leap from 33 per cent in December to a projected 41 per cent in March 2014. Meanwhile, the Congress voteshare has crashed from 57 per cent in 2009 to 23 per cent in the forthcoming elections. Apart from the upper castes and the trading community of Delhi, Jats and other backward communities too have decided to back BJP this time, indicates the survey. While all the castes seems to have deserted Congress, Dalits and Punjabi Khatris support AAP.
> 
> *Muslim votes *
> Around 68 per cent of Muslims had voted for the Congress in 2009. But this time the figure is likely to come down to 41 per cent, says the surevey. Surprisingly, relatively fresher in the field of politics, AAP, has emerged as the second choice for Muslims, with 27 per cent saying they would vote for Arvind Kejriwal's party. This time, Muslims in Delhi will back BJP, predicts the survey. Around 17 per cent of the Muslims will vote for BJP. In New Delhi, East Delhi and West Delhi, where Meenakshi Lekhi, Maheish Girri and Parvesh Varma are contesting, BJP is ahead of all other parties. Dr Harshvardhan also leads in the high-profile Chandni Chowk constituency, says the survey.
> 
> Another setback for Congress: BJP will sweep Delhi, says survey - News Oneindia




This remind me the word of Modi and Baba Ramdev. Yeh hava election ate ate andhi main badal jayegi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*PARTY TIME *   

*In Delhi AAP losing to BJP* 

Clearly buoyed by their experience at the Delhi Assembly election, the Aam Aadmi Party has fielded candidates across the country. Party chief Arvind Kejriwal himself is taking on Narendra Modi in Varanasi. However, if we go by the results of the Lokniti-CSDS pre-poll survey, it shows that AAP will not be able to exactly repeat history as even its hold on Delhi looks in bad shape. 

The poll reveals that *47* percent of the respondents said that it was not the right decision by Kejriwal to resign as chief minister over the Janlokpal bill, while 30% said he did the right thing. 

Meanwhile, the survey showed that in Delhi the biggest issue on the minds of people was price rise. Political scientist Sandeep Shastri during a debate on CNN-IBN said, "The tracker shows that the AAP is clearly losing ground and losing fast to the BJP". 

The Delhi voter is in mood of the Lok Sabha elections. That factor is also propelling the way they are looking at the elections." Professor Dipankar Gupta was of the opinion that people were upset with the fact that Kejriwal resigned. "I was upset when Kejriwal resigned. People did not like he fact that he resigned but they think that the 49 days were of his government were chaos. 

Economist Surjeet Bhalla said, "AAP's entry into politics has had a positive effect. However Kejriwal quitting was seen by everyone as a political move by a man in a hurry." After it was formed, AAP saw huge support for from the youth in Delhi. But the poll tracker shows that the youth base is moving away, and towards the BJP. 

Swapan Dasgupta was of the opinion that AAP was rebuffed over Kejriwal's resignation as chief minister. "When it comes to political instincts Kejriwal was consistently wrong. He unilaterally went ahead with his resignation after his dharna at Rail Bhavan. He seems to have been rebuffed by voters of Delhi on this issue," said Dasgupta. 

"When Kejriwal formed government in Delhi, he had an alliance with juggi jhopri colonies, and the RWAs and the gated colonies. They have jettisoned one for the other as both cannot go together," said Dasgupta. The polls survey shows, in terms of vote share, the 

Congress is doing miserable with only *22%*, 
*
BJP has a whopping 40%* 

AAP *29%*. 

This is bad news for the Congress that had swept Delhi in 2009 with all 7 seats. Rajeeva Karandiker gave the seat shares. "It means 3-4 seats for BJP, 1-2 AAP and 0-1 for the Congress. 

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/i...the-party-1464767.html?utm_source=ref_article



Soumitra said:


> Paid Media exposed
> 
> NDTV put out a fake quote from Modi in a tweet. they later had to apologize and withdraw the same after huge protests





Pranoyy and Bharka plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> *PARTY TIME *
> 
> *In Delhi AAP losing to BJP*
> 
> Clearly buoyed by their experience at the Delhi Assembly election, the Aam Aadmi Party has fielded candidates across the country. Party chief Arvind Kejriwal himself is taking on Narendra Modi in Varanasi. However, if we go by the results of the Lokniti-CSDS pre-poll survey, it shows that AAP will not be able to exactly repeat history as even its hold on Delhi looks in bad shape.
> 
> The poll reveals that *47* percent of the respondents said that it was not the right decision by Kejriwal to resign as chief minister over the Janlokpal bill, while 30% said he did the right thing.
> 
> Meanwhile, the survey showed that in Delhi the biggest issue on the minds of people was price rise. Political scientist Sandeep Shastri during a debate on CNN-IBN said, "The tracker shows that the AAP is clearly losing ground and losing fast to the BJP".
> 
> The Delhi voter is in mood of the Lok Sabha elections. That factor is also propelling the way they are looking at the elections." Professor Dipankar Gupta was of the opinion that people were upset with the fact that Kejriwal resigned. "I was upset when Kejriwal resigned. People did not like he fact that he resigned but they think that the 49 days were of his government were chaos.
> 
> Economist Surjeet Bhalla said, "AAP's entry into politics has had a positive effect. However Kejriwal quitting was seen by everyone as a political move by a man in a hurry." After it was formed, AAP saw huge support for from the youth in Delhi. But the poll tracker shows that the youth base is moving away, and towards the BJP.
> 
> Swapan Dasgupta was of the opinion that AAP was rebuffed over Kejriwal's resignation as chief minister. "When it comes to political instincts Kejriwal was consistently wrong. He unilaterally went ahead with his resignation after his dharna at Rail Bhavan. He seems to have been rebuffed by voters of Delhi on this issue," said Dasgupta.
> 
> "When Kejriwal formed government in Delhi, he had an alliance with juggi jhopri colonies, and the RWAs and the gated colonies. They have jettisoned one for the other as both cannot go together," said Dasgupta. The polls survey shows, in terms of vote share, the
> 
> Congress is doing miserable with only *22%*,
> *BJP has a whopping 40%*
> 
> AAP *29%*.
> 
> This is bad news for the Congress that had swept Delhi in 2009 with all 7 seats. Rajeeva Karandiker gave the seat shares. "It means 3-4 seats for BJP, 1-2 AAP and 0-1 for the Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pranoyy and Bharka plz




The thumb rule of election 2014 is" Do not go against Modi, else you are going to be dumped"

Kejri had his aura until he went against Modi. Soon as he bluffed against Modi, above rule come in fray. Down fall of Kejri started. Now kejri is neither have a place in people's heart , nor media gives him coverage.

Infact I would have liked a strong AAP to dent congi votes but AAP is very fast becoming irrelevant because only one man, the crook kejri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Sonia poorer than Rakhi Sawant


----------



## Sourya Kharb

*Congress Vadodara candidate Madhusudan Mistry arrested for vandalising Modi posters*
*



*
*



*
*



*
* POOR CONGRESS *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Election 2014 has lost the excitement and curiosity. NDA without TDP is projected 240+. Add 15 seats in Andhra. it is 255. Jaya, Karunanidhi, TRS, Jagan, Mahebooba in Kashmir are lined up to support. There is absolutely no doubt who is going to come to power. There were some smart alliance and smart campaign by BJP and Modi. This would not have become possible with Advani or anybody else.


----------



## Kloitra

HariPrasad said:


> Election 2014 has lost the excitement and curiosity. NDA without TDP is projected 204+. Add 15 seats in Andhra. it is 255. Jaya, Karunanidhi, TRS, Jagan, Mahebooba in Kashmir are lined up to support. There is absolutely no doubt who is going to come to power. There were some smart alliance and smart campaign by BJP and Modi. This would not have become possible with Advani or anybody else.



How does adding 15 to 204 gets 255?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451793350476066816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451793844128862208
> @wolfschanzze @arp2041 @Parul @ExtraOdinary @jha @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @kbd-raaf




Cobra post


----------



## HariPrasad

Kloitra said:


> How does adding 15 to 204 gets 255?




Oh dear My bad. It is 240+15=255. I will correct it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Parul said:


> Turn onto Times Now, BJP is getting bashed for not releasing the Election Manifesto.



Its not as simple as AAP's, to say "WE WILL LEGALIZE GAY'S IN INDIA"


----------



## HariPrasad

Fdsa said:


> View attachment 23165
> 
> 
> Tomorrow if i upload this pic with caption modi ne mullah topi reject ki kyuki unhe musalmano se nafrat hai, will it be correct?
> 
> Wont you all moan that show me proof, show me source this that bla bla bla, that is why i asked for source. If you want a pic war i've enough of all those pics to make a NamoTard cry
> 
> cya






You are trying to play a lost game. Relax. Your posts had some meaning before few days. Now they are irrelevant.



Jason bourne said:


> prediction:BJP:215-225,Congress:121-132,NDA:219-232,UPA:132-149;Third Front:171-181. #Vote2014 @ZeeNews -Taleem Poll
> 
> Lo ek or survey modi ki abhi 150 rallies baki he kaha tak jayengi ye tally. ...




Idiot survey.

If BJP is 215 to 225 how can NDA may have 219 to 232?


----------



## Ammyy

CorporateAffairs said:


> Sonia poorer than Rakhi Sawant




Does that include sonia gandhi's account in swiss bank???


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Yeh Dilli mein kya ho raha hai..? Kejri bhai to apne garh mein hi haar rahe hain...




Kya karen? Namo ke smane gaya.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

God this man is really a tech savvy world record 200 plus 3d seminar beating madona

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Ammyy said:


> Does that include sonia gandhi's account in swiss bank???



Nope, probably its her servants account 

By 75th year of India's independence, no Indian should be homeless/poor: Modi

*Buxar: *Packing four quick rallies in two states into seven hours, Narendra Modi said on Tuesday that the result of the general election that begins in nine-phases on Monday is known already. 

Speaking in Buxar, Bihar, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate said, "In this poll, the whole of India is fighting. This is the first election ever where the results are known before polling."

He sought the people's blessings, not to win the election, but to be able to "fulfill this task that there is nobody without a home," in seven years from now. 

Mr Modi said his endeavour would be to ensure that by the 75th year of India's independence, "there should not be a poor man who does not own a house with basic amenities such as water, electricity and toilets as well as facilities for education and health."

The public, he said, wants to change the government. "Sonia Gandhi's government is running the country for the last 10 years but has it fulfilled the aspirations of the farmers, the workers, the youth or the dreams of the mothers and sisters...how long can we tolerate them," the BJP leader asked.

Most opinion polls and surveys have projected Mr Modi as the frontrunner for the country's top post. They say his party is likely to be the single-largest party, but could fall short of a majority in the Lok Sabha.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Election 2014 has lost the excitement and curiosity. NDA without TDP is projected 240+. Add 15 seats in Andhra. it is 255. Jaya, Karunanidhi, TRS, Jagan, Mahebooba in Kashmir are lined up to support. There is absolutely no doubt who is going to come to power. There were some smart alliance and smart campaign by BJP and Modi. This would not have become possible with Advani or anybody else.




I am telling again and again that jaylalita will come with NDA before election or it could be a done deal behind doors .
No point now waitng for result to come out she might actully win few more seats if she joins NDA only fool will wait ...


And now I think after all thiss polls prediction in favor of nda mamta becoming more and more irrelevant for. If sanity prevails she might also send signals to modi she need more help from center to run WB .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> I am telling again and again that jaylalita will come with NDA before election or it could be a done deal behind doors .
> No point now waitng for result to come out she might actully win few more seats if she joins NDA only fool will wait ...
> 
> 
> And now I think after all thiss polls prediction in favor of nda mamta becoming more and more irrelevant for. If sanity prevails she might also send signals to modi she need more help from center to run WB .


 

Not only Jaya, Karunanidhi, TRS , Sharad Pawar, Faruk, Mahebooba all have lined up to alliy with NDA. Maya Mulayam will support some one who controls CBI. 

SO I foresee NDA crossing 300 with the support of 360+ MP (60 outside support)


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Not only Jaya, Karunanidhi, TRS , Sharad Pawar, Faruk, Mahebooba all have lined up to alliy with NDA. Maya Mulayam will support some one who controls CBI.
> 
> SO I foresee NDA crossing 300 with the support of 360+ MP (60 outside support)




Bhai ye modi in maya mulayam oro ko chain se jine nahi denga sab jail me jane vale he dekhlena agle election tak kitna kachra saaf ho jata he dekh lena

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

BJP and Chandrababu Naidu may announce deal today, hitches remain | NDTV.com


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai ye modi in maya mulayam oro ko chain se jine nahi denga sab jail me jane vale he dekhlena agle election tak kitna kachra saaf ho jata he dekh lena




But I want modi to go in Phase manner. First priority should be congress. Second should be Sharad Pawar or Karuna nidhi. And so on...........


----------



## Parul

Kitni koshish karlo rokne ki is baar..abki baar modi sarkaar!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fdsa

BJP got exposed hahahaha! Good work media!


----------



## lightoftruth

The economist report and cobrapost sting reviving babri issue on the same day. ........3 days before polls in assam .AMAZING


----------



## Fdsa

Majje aa gaye hahahhahahahaha

gayi BJP


----------



## Soumitra

Fdsa said:


> BJP got exposed hahahaha! Good work media!


What exposed. Everyone knows these allegations since 1992. Koi nayi baat batao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Against Sonia Gandhi there is no AAP candidate. Against the hero of 2G scandal no AAP candidate. Against the son of our great finance minister P Chidambaram - no AAP candidate. Against Mr Salman Khurshid who ate the money of poor handicapped people - no AAP candidate. Against Adarsh scam legend Ashok Chavan - no AAP candidate. Against Owais Siddiqui who is popular for his hatred speech against Hindus - no AAP candidate. Now you should judge whether Mr Kejriwal & his AAP group is fighting against corruption and anti national elements or working agents of Congress to divide votes of BJP..Jaago... Still its not too late..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fdsa

Soumitra said:


> What exposed. Everyone knows these allegations since 1992. Koi nayi baat batao


they have been revoked, you will soon see the effects Mr 272


----------



## Fdsa

WELL DONE COBRA POST!   

They spent so many crores in promotion and now one sting will ruin there 272 aim hahahahaha!

RIP BJP


----------



## SpArK

*IMF blames UPA for economic slowdown*
IMF says India’s growth issues largely due to internal factors, warns of further decline if problems not addressed

APR 04 2014. 

*New Delhi:* The International Monetary Fund (IMF) on Thursday* said that the slowdown in the Indian economy was largely due to internal and not external factors, punching a hole in the oft-repeated claim of the government that global factors beyond its control were to blame.*

It also cautioned that growth would decline further if the drag caused by internal factors in some emerging market economies since 2012 is not addressed.

The fund, in a chapter of its World Economic Outlook titled _On the Receiving End? External Conditions and Emerging Market Growth Before, During, and After the Global Financial Crisis_, said the slowing growth in some emerging market economies since 2012 can be attributed largely to internal factors. “External factors have generally been much less important compared with internal factors for some relatively large or closed economies, such as China, India, and Indonesia,” it said.

According to IMF, internal factors began to act as a drag on India’s growth in early 2008, likely as the result of stress from growing bottlenecks in infrastructure after a period of rapid growth. “Their negative incidence continued until mid-2009,” it said.
Once again, internal factors started posing a drag beginning 2011 and lasted till the quarter that ended on 31 December 2012, the fund added.
In contrast, it said the sharp dip in growth in Brazil and Indonesia during the global financial crisis was almost entirely driven by external factors.


“In Russia and South Africa, external factors dominated growth dynamics during the global financial crisis, but internal factors also played a role, possibly reflecting problems related to domestic overheating,” it added.
In India, the high cost of borrowing and delays in securing mandatory government approvals have stalled corporate investments, while high inflation and slower hiring have shaken consumer confidence and forced households to reduce consumption expenditure.

Samiran Chakraborty, regional head of research, South Asia, at Standard Chartered Bank, said IMF had corroborated what most analysts have been saying all along. “The decline of India’s growth rate from near 10% to less than 5% cannot be entirely attributed to external factors. In fact, in last couple of quarters, we could have seen lower GDP (gross domestic product) prints without the buoyancy in merchandise exports, implying positive play of external factors on economic growth.”






The economy grew less than 5% for the seventh consecutive quarter in the three months ended 31 December as manufacturing output contracted. The 4.7% growth rate in the December quarter of 2013-14 also reduces the chances of the economy meeting the 4.9% full-year growth estimate made by the statistics department.
IMF will release its global growth projections, including that for India, on 8 April.


The Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Tuesday reduced India’s growth forecast for 2014-15 to 5.5% from its December estimate of 5.7% on the back of a sharper-than-expected industrial slowdown. In 2015-16, economic growth is expected to improve to 6%, as a revival in advanced economies bolsters external demand and government action counters some structural bottlenecks that have impeded industry and investment.

In its Asian Development Outlook, the Manila-based multilateral lending agency said the Indian economy has bottomed out in the last fiscal year. It added that the economy would not reach its potential until the remaining structural bottlenecks are overcome.
“Weaknesses remain, however, and include persistent inflation, fiscal imbalances, bottlenecks to investment, and inefficiencies that require structural reforms,” ADB said. “Without a systemic resolution to these, growth is forecast to pick up modestly.”
The latest analysis by IMF says that China is an important contributor to growth for emerging market economies including India. “For Argentina, Brazil, Colombia, India, Indonesia, Thailand, and Venezuela, the growth correlation with China’s growth is stronger than that with the Euro area or the United States.” India, for instance, has a positive growth correlation of 0.66 with China.
The fund said China’s strong expansion provided emerging markets with an important buffer during the global financial crisis and its recent slowdown has also softened growth in emerging market economies. “Specifically, of the 2 percentage point decline in average emerging market economy growth since 2012 compared with 2010–11, China has accounted for close to 0.5 percentage point, other external factors for 1.25 percentage points, and other, mostly internal, factors for the remaining 0.25 percentage point,” it added.
However, the fund said that the relatively high impact elasticity of India’s growth to US growth could reflect the fact that the Indian economy is more closely integrated with that of the US than is implied by a measure of integration based on the share of India’s trade with advanced economies, notably through its sizable service sector exports such as outsourcing.


IMF blames UPA for economic slowdown - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

Fdsa said:


> WELL DONE COBRA POST!
> 
> They spent so many crores in promotion and now one sting will ruin there 272 aim hahahahaha!
> 
> RIP BJP





This is for muslim vote bank no one else will give a fcuk to this.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Fdsa said:


> WELL DONE COBRA POST!
> 
> They spent so many crores in promotion and now one sting will ruin there 272 aim hahahahaha!
> 
> RIP BJP



You do realize that after the Courts has confirmed that the Ram temple existed before Babri structure in the same place, even non Hindutvadi Hindus are now in favor of the Ram temple, right ?

This 'expose' does nothing except provide a topic of discussion for 1 day....then its a dead issue again and will in NO way affect the voting patterns among Hindus. Muslims are anyway not expected to vote for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Fdsa said:


> WELL DONE COBRA POST!
> 
> They spent so many crores in promotion and now one sting will ruin there 272 aim hahahahaha!
> 
> RIP BJP


What's new? Everybody knows that! What in God's name is the expose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fdsa

Now media will kick BJP's *** !


----------



## jha

lightoftruth said:


> The economist report and cobrapost sting reviving babri issue on the same day. ........3 days before polls in assam .AMAZING



Cobrapost is a blessing in disguise for BJP... It will further polarize UP and who stands to win more when society gets polarized..? 

Regarding Assam.. I used to think that BJP wont be able to get even 4 seats there. But then I read this in Pro-Congress Paper Telegraph ...


*Sweeping mood for poriborton*

*



Maqbool Hassan, a maulvi from a local mosque, says he will vote for Narendra Modi.


Asked about the Gujarat pogrom, he quotes an Assamese adage on the harmony of all religions and says he firmly believes there is no threat to communal amity in the northeastern state.

 
Unmoved by the grim picture the Congress has been painting about an India under Modi, many Assamese-speaking Muslims in Upper (eastern) Assam say they will support the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate.

 
What seem to attract them are the claims of development in Gujarat under Modi rule.

 
“First it was the bicycle, then the motorcycle, then came the car,” Hassan says, beginning with a metaphor before spreading his arms to make the larger point: “Poriborton, poriborton, poriborton lagibo (we need change).”

 
A large crowd had gathered to see and hear their symbol of “change” on Monday when Modi held a rally in the heart of a minority-dominated pocket in Sivasagar town, the erstwhile Ahom capital, which falls within the Jorhat Lok Sabha constituency.

 
Packed crowds greeted him also at Biswanath Chariali and Gogamukh, in the Upper Assam constituencies of Tezpur and Lakhimpur, respectively.

 
Sivasagar, where Tai prince Sukapha set up the Ahom kingdom in the thirteenth century and expanded it into parts of what is now Arunachal Pradesh, has long been a Congress bastion.




Jiten Dutta, a resident of Kokila village near Neematighat in Jorhat and his daughter Jyotsna, a Class II student.
Its loyalty to the grand old party has helped former Union minister Bijoy Krishna Handique win the Jorhat parliamentary seat six times straight since 1991, stubbing out any threat of anti-incumbency again and again.

 
But apparently, Handique has failed to satisfy the thirst for development and things have changed for him and his party.

 
Even Congress insiders concede that the BJP, despite its failure to consolidate votes through an alliance with the AGP, may still retain its tally of four Lok Sabha seats from the state and possibly add a few.

 
A young 20-something shopkeeper in Sivasagar town, Mohammed Safiullah, said he would vote for Modi, echoing Hassan.

 
“Let him rule in Delhi, in any case the Assamese are not for rioting,” Safiullah said. Neighbour Butoli Begum smiled and nodded.

 
Upper Assam’s five seats — Jorhat, Kaliabor, Tezpur, Dibrugarh and Lakhimpur — vote on April 7. They have a sizeable population of Ahoms.

 
Chief minister Tarun Gogoi’s son Gaurav, an Ahom, is said to be the front-runner in Kaliabor. The US-educated Gaurav, seen as weak in the mother tongue but strong on legacy, is being billed as the Congress’s next great hope.

 
But Jorhat seems bent on overturning facile caste and community equations. If many Muslims are ready to back Modi, a large number of Ahoms believe that the Congress’s calculation of fielding Handique, an Ahom, against the BJP’s tea tribe candidate, Kamakhya Prasad Tasa, will not work this time.

 
“I am an Ahom and I will vote for the BJP candidate,” said small-time tea grower Hemanta Rajkhowa.

 
In Lakhimpur, Union minister Ranee Narah faces a tough challenge from the BJP as well as Congress dissidents.

 
In Dibrugarh, too, the BJP has fielded a candidate from the so-called tea tribes (who are not recognised Scheduled Tribes), hoping this will not handicap it in a seat dominated by the Ahoms.

 
Upper Assam is the land of tea, its 200-odd tea gardens and their workers virtually offering any party that can gain their allegiance the opportunity to create a borough for itself.

 
The Congress still enjoys the support of the Bengali-speaking Muslims in constituencies such as Nagaon and elsewhere in lower (western) Assam, but Upper Assam seems ready to jump on the Modi bandwagon.

 
Pinkumoni Bora, a second-semester BA student from Bahona College, 15km off Jorhat, giggled shyly when asked about her thoughts as a first-time voter. Her fellow student from Komargaon, Pranamika Neog, too struggled for an answer.

 
“Change tu lagibo (we need a change),” Bora eventually said. 

 
Her seniors, BSc fourth-semester students Rakesh Keot and Madhurjyoti Das, brought up the “Gujarat model”.

 
“I haven’t been to Gujarat but we want something like that for Assam too — for our economy and education,” Das said.

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Fdsa said:


> Now media will kick BJP's *** !



So you mean media providing free coverage to BJP and making BJP a talking issue just before voting beings, is a bad thing ?  

I guess you have much to learn about Advertisement and image building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

> *Warning the shiksha mitras (teaching staff in primary schools working on honorarium), he said if they did not vote in favour of SP, the permanent status granted to them as junior teachers by the state government may be withdrawn.*
> 
> *The SP leader said that soon Muslims will be recruited in police and paramilitary forces.*
> 
> "The police personnel found guilty of not controlling last year's communal riots in Muzaffarnagar are being singled," he said adding the Samajwadi Party in Uttar Pradesh is alone in the country since 1947 to compensate riot victims monetarily.



Read more at: Mulayam threatens shiksha mitras in Bulandshahr rally : Uttar Pradesh, News - India Today

WTF is the Election commission doing?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fdsa

Manvantaratruti said:


> So you mean media providing free coverage to BJP and making BJP a talking issue just before voting beings, is a bad thing ?
> 
> I guess you have much to learn about Advertisement and image building


The AAP sting reduced there seats from around 34 to 28 lets see how this sting hits BJP NAMOTARDS


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Fdsa said:


> The AAP sting reduced there seats from around 34 to 28 lets see how this sting hits BJP NAMOTARDS



LOL......you must be pretty stupid to think a sting can reduce support from 34 to 28%. The sting was only the last straw that broke the camel's back.

However everybody supporting BJP is already aware of its role in Babri structure demolition  ....... they have gone much beyond it. Nothing will change.

Is there anyone in pdf who is not aware of BJP role in Ram Janmabhoomi movement ?  ..... is there anyone in India or even in the world ? anyone in pakistan or Bangladesh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fdsa

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL......you must be pretty stupid to think a sting can reduce support from 34 to 28%. The sting was only the last straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> However everybody supporting BJP is already aware of its role in Babri structure demolition  ....... they have gone much beyond it. Nothing will change.
> 
> Is there anyone in pdf who is not aware of BJP role in Ram Janmabhoomi movement ?  ..... is there anyone in India or even in the world ? anyone in pakistan or Bangladesh ?


The common man thinks that extremist hindu dals destroyed masjid they shy away from taking BJP's name straight away but the sting has clearly mentioned BJP leaders too......hahahahah   media is demolishing your 500 crore modi image    

you will the see the effects definitely


----------



## kaykay

Fdsa said:


> The common man thinks that extremist hindu dals destroyed masjid they shy away from taking BJP's name straight away but the sting has clearly mentioned BJP leaders too......hahahahah   media is demolishing your 500 crore modi image
> 
> you will the see the effects definitely


Honestly speaking then 99% Indians already know about certain BJP leader who were involved in Babri Masjid kand. BJP won't lose a single vote due to sting though Congress may get some emotional Muslims votes for sure.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Cobra post sting is one step in further consolidation of Hindu vote and BJP itself reaching 272 on its own 

Thanks Co(ngress)bra post 



kaykay said:


> Honestly speaking then 99% Indians already know about certain BJP leader who were involved in Babri Masjid kand. BJP won't lose a single vote due to sting though Congress may get some emotional Muslims votes for sure.



desperate attempt by media to stop Modi. This will only boomerang on them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fdsa

kaykay said:


> Honestly speaking then 99% Indians already know about certain BJP leader who were involved in Babri Masjid kand. BJP won't lose a single vote due to sting though Congress may get some emotional Muslims votes for sure.


medias *** kicking also plays an important role


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Fdsa said:


> medias *** kicking also plays an important role


_Yehi bolte raho bar bar
Abki bar Modi sarkar_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fdsa

SarthakGanguly said:


> _Yehi bolte raho bar bar
> Abki bar Modi sarkar_


Yah abki bar modi sarkar jime hongey bhrashtachari hazaar


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Fdsa said:


> BJP got exposed hahahaha! Good work media!


No one gives a **** about Babri Masjidd thingy these days


----------



## kaykay

Fdsa said:


> medias *** kicking also plays an important role


I disagree especially in BJP's(Or I say particularly Modi) case. Media bashed him day and night for 12 years on Gujarat riots but it seems that even after facing all those bashings, Its Modi who got benifitted most. I won't be surprise if this will further polarise votes for BJP and at some extant congress too.(especially in UP and Bihar).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Fdsa said:


> Now media will kick BJP's *** !




Dil bahlane k liye khayal achha he galib ...

Frustret mat ho yaar itna

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fdsa

Jason bourne said:


> Dil bahlane k liye khayal achha he galib ...
> 
> Frustret mat ho yaar itna


Why would i be frustrated i hate all these political parties  especially bjp


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> I disagree especially in BJP's(Or I say particularly Modi) case. Media bashed him day and night for 12 years on Gujarat riots but it seems that even after facing all those bashings, Its Modi who got benifitted most. I won't be surprise if this will further polarise votes for BJP and at some extant *congress too*.(especially in UP and Bihar).



Congress is gone case boss. This will bite them in @$$. DOnt know who advised them to do this at the eve of election. BJP will tell everyone that this is another attempt by COngress to polarize voters, which in turn will help BJP only.


----------



## narcon




----------



## HariPrasad




----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Congress is gone case boss. This will bite them in @$$. DOnt know who advised them to do this at the eve of election. BJP will tell everyone that this is another attempt by COngress to polarize voters, which in turn will help BJP only.


Exactly my point. Though I meant that Congress may get some emotional muslim votes but that will be insignificant. People are fed up of these religious bigotry and this time Its congress which is doing this(visiting shahi Imam and now this). Congress will only get negative impact from this just like Gujarat riots case.


----------



## Ammyy

Fdsa said:


> Yah abki bar modi sarkar jime hongey bhrashtachari hazaar



Kitna bhi tu roole yaar .... abki baar modi sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

BJP has 3 times the seats of congress. Survey of Gurjarat UP is still pending so as Uttarakhand, Himachal pradesh Goa and Orrissa and Asam. NDA is sure to get another 80 to 90 to rich 240 to 250. 

On 15th August, Namo will deliver a speech from Lal Killa. 

Shias are drifting away from congress and Sunnis. A huge blow to congress and pseudo secular.

In Maharashtra Congress is being routed out with its ally NCP.






Congress+ is being reduced to 10 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


>


If you add UP, Gujarat, Punjab, Uttrakhand, HP, Haryana, Odisha etc and other states in the table then BJP+ will cross 250 easily.



HariPrasad said:


> BJP has 3 times the seats of congress. Survey of Gurjarat UP is still pending so as Uttarakhand, Himachal pradesh Goa and Orrissa and Asam. NDA is sure to get another 80 to 90 to rich 240 to 250.
> 
> On 15th August, Namo will deliver a speech from Lal Killa.
> 
> Shias are drifting away from congress and Sunnis. A huge blow to congress and pseudo secular.
> 
> In Maharashtra Congress is being routed out with its ally NCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress+ is being reduced to 10 seats.


BJP is performing very good in Gujarat, MP and Rajasthan. All 3 states combined have 80 seats and BJP is all set to get 70+ seats. Congress is completely uprooted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> If you add UP, Gujarat, Punjab, Uttrakhand, HP, Haryana, Odisha etc and other states in the table then BJP+ will cross 250 easily.



Exactly that is what I say.

UP-45
Gujarat-23
Uttarkhand-5
HP-3
Hariyana-6
Oddissa-4
Asam-4
Other Nort eastern states -5

~90

So NDA stands at 250+ today

Plus

Amma, TRS, PDP, NCP are lined up to support. Maya, Mulayam will support who so ever controls CBI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

jha said:


> Cobrapost is a blessing in disguise for BJP... It will further polarize UP and who stands to win more when society gets polarized..?
> 
> Regarding Assam.. I used to think that BJP wont be able to get even 4 seats there. But then I read this in Pro-Congress Paper Telegraph ...
> 
> *Sweeping mood for poriborton*


yesterday in a market a woman in burqa literally announced " bhaiyon abki baar modi sarkar " in a muslim dominated area.

This cobrapost is aimed in denting that urban muslim shift towards bjp.

UP specially western is already polarised ,bjp will almost sweep it. 

It's Bihar where if polarisation occurs bjp will start denting yadav votes which seems to be going towards lalu.

Assam is very difficult to crack.even if vote share increases it will not reach the threshold ,

bjp should focus on bodo dominated areas.


----------



## Parul

Aam Aadmi Party Chief Arvind Kejriwal slapped by an unidentified person in Dakshinpuri in New Delhi during AAP roadshow. Kejriwal's alleged assaulter taken away by police says reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> Aam Aadmi Party Chief Arvind Kejriwal slapped by an unidentified person in Dakshinpuri in New Delhi during AAP roadshow. Kejriwal's alleged assaulter taken away by police says reports.




Abe kejriwal koi mandir ka ghanta he jo har koi aake bajja jata he ; )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Abe kejriwal koi mandir ka ghanta he jo har koi aake bajja jata he ; )



This is the only Krantikari way by which he can get media attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Parul said:


> Aam Aadmi Party Chief Arvind Kejriwal slapped by an unidentified person in Dakshinpuri in New Delhi during AAP roadshow. Kejriwal's alleged assaulter taken away by police says reports.



Another cheap publicity stunt by Kejri and his supporters. Yeh banda thappar kha kar media mein aana chahta hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

live NDTV opinon poll

Maharashtra

NDA - 36
UPA - 10
MNS - 1
Other - 1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Fdsa said:


> The common man thinks that extremist hindu dals destroyed masjid they shy away from taking BJP's name straight away but the sting has clearly mentioned BJP leaders too......hahahahah   media is demolishing your 500 crore modi image
> 
> you will the see the effects definitely



LOL....the common man is smarter than what you give him credit for. 

Advani & Singhal is the key player who is named in this "expose"  ............both are hard core Anti Modi. If anything, it will make the Modi wave stronger ......... not to mention polarize Hindu votes. 

Muslim votes are already polarized.


----------



## Fdsa

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL....the common man is smarter than what you give him credit for.
> 
> Advani & Singhal is the key player who is named in this "expose"  ............both are hard core Anti Modi. If anything, it will make the Modi wave stronger ......... not to mention polarize Hindu votes.
> 
> Muslim votes are already polarized.


ok


----------



## Parul

Kejriwal ko mila thappad ek aur baar, isliye, abki baar, Modi sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Ammyy said:


> live NDTV opinon poll
> 
> Maharashtra
> 
> NDA - 36
> UPA - 10
> MNS - 1
> Other - 1


In other words 38 seats for NDA from Maharashtra.(1 MNS and 1 other seats are going no where)


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> In other words 38 seats for NDA from Maharashtra.(1 MNS and 1 other seats are going no where)




Yaaro aab BJP ki seats badhao NDA jaye tel lene ... 

Just get information from up in the remotest part of UP where there is no TV connection people who havent seen modi is going to vote for modi the reason they gave is modi has devloped gujrat many UP workers who works in gujrat said GUJRAT TO BAHOT ACHHA HE ...; ) 50+ mile bjp ko to dont surprise )


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451989092880756736

punched twice.


and now 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451994961282486272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451989092880756736punched twice.
> and now
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451994961282486272



LOL......... looks like Sonia Gandhi's appeal NOT TO SPLIT SECULAR VOTE is having its effect. Meeting the head mulla helps too


----------



## Roybot

Kejriwal tweets his pain after being blasted by Sri Sri Ravi Shankar : Highlights, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688509977874639





@arp2041 @chak de INDIA @jha @Roybot @Indischer @Jason bourne @Nair saab @kurup @Manvantaratruti @Dem!god @jbond197 @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

Parul said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688509977874639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @jha @Roybot @Indischer @Jason bourne @Nair saab @kurup @Manvantaratruti @Dem!god @jbond197



 Epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sourya Kharb

If Modi become PM with the help of other NDA members. I don't think that corruption can stop then. BJP need to get 272+ seats this time..


----------



## kaykay

Watch out guys, new Sanatani hindu is in the town. Saitan to Sanatani hindu, within days. Lols

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451936721832140800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sourya Kharb

Hey In one from West Bengal??? Is there any chance of TMC in NDA??


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> Yaaro aab BJP ki seats badhao NDA jaye tel lene ...
> 
> Just get information from up in the remotest part of UP where there is no TV connection people who havent seen modi is going to vote for modi the reason they gave is modi has devloped gujrat many UP workers who works in gujrat said GUJRAT TO BAHOT ACHHA HE ...; ) 50+ mile bjp ko to dont surprise )


No doubt about it. Modi wave in UP and Bihar is very strong and people have made up their minds. 50+ is no big deal in UP.


----------



## onu1886

Sourya Kharb said:


> Hey In one from West Bengal??? Is there any chance of TMC in NDA??


 Nope...With 27% muslims in WB TMC cannot and will not risk supporting NDA.
Mamata's hold on muslim votebank is still quite fragile and CPM is just waiting for a chance to get this votebank back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Sourya Kharb said:


> Hey In one from West Bengal??? Is there any chance of TMC in NDA??




No chance of pre poll alliance because of minority vote but After election TMC have to give support to bjp .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451989092880756736
> 
> punched twice.
> 
> 
> and now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451994961282486272



This is so blatant. Seems like Kejri gang did not inform the guy that he will get thrashed once he completes his part of the deal! Poor Abdul Fasi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> This is so blatant. Seems like Kejri gang did not inform the guy that he will get thrashed once he completes his part of the deal! Poor Abdul Fasi




BREAKING NEWS: केजरीवाल पर हमला करने वाला शख्‍स AAP कार्यकर्ता#Aajtak


----------



## Sourya Kharb

AAP Party Congress ke baad sabse faadu Party hai...


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> BREAKING NEWS: केजरीवाल पर हमला करने वाला शख्‍स AAP कार्यकर्ता#Aajtak



Is it just me or has AajTakk dumped Kejriwal already? Or is it just a ploy by Aajtakk to get some credibility back after their "krantikari fiasco"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

UPA Charge Sheet


----------



## narcon




----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> BREAKING NEWS: केजरीवाल पर हमला करने वाला शख्‍स AAP कार्यकर्ता#Aajtak



No surprise at all. AAP has been losing media attention.. & this is the only way to bring it back. But this will cause more damage than any good for AAP's reputation. & funniest part.. Kejriwal did not waste any time blaming Modi directly for this. He issued a statement saying some people will go to any length to become PM. What a moron...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Roybot said:


> Is it just me or has AajTakk dumped Kejriwal already? Or is it just a ploy by Aajtakk to get some credibility back after their "krantikari fiasco"



Just a ploy.. Channels have started to change their colours..


----------



## arp2041

narcon said:


> View attachment 23249



Bhai galti uski nhi hai..........apney ko Gulami ki adat ho gyi hai.........

Pehle Mughlo ki fir angrejo ki fir ab Italian Queen ki...............


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> Bhai galti uski nhi hai..........apney ko Gulami ki adat ho gyi hai.........
> 
> Pehle Mughlo ki fir angrejo ki fir ab Italian Queen ki...............


Italian prince bhi mention karo na  prince bole to rrrraaahul


----------



## onu1886

cheekybird said:


> Italian prince bhi mention karo na prince bole to rrrraaahul


 Cheekyji bilawal bhutto ke rehte hue aapko rahul kaise pasand aa gaya?
bilawal is sooooooo hot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


> Italian prince bhi mention karo na  prince bole to rrrraaahul





aap 1 rupey 25 paisey me le rhi ho kya Rahul baba ko??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

SC notice on barring people in jail from fighting polls - The Times of India


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Lo ji immaam ne muh faad diya 

Congress ko vote de congress muslmano ka bhala karengi hum BSP ka samarthan nahi karte nda me ja sakti he BSP ..bengal k voters TMC ko vote de ...BIHAR me RJD ko vote de ..... 


Modi will benefit from this big time 


SP BSP ki halat kutto jesi na ghar k na ghat k ...bengal me hindu TMC ko vote karne se pahele sochenge ..


Mean while 

If Modi ji fails to reach the 272 mark, then all our MPs will give him unconditional support: Dushyant Chautala, INLD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

NDTV's Opinion Poll: huge gains for NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## Parul

NDTV's Opinion Poll: huge gains for NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


>




BIHAR me kuch jyada hi kam seats aa rahi he iska kya reason ho sakta he @jha bhai kuch samjao kyun sirf 21 seats mil rahi he real situation kya he ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

CorporateAffairs said:


> Cobra post sting is one step in further consolidation of Hindu vote and BJP itself reaching 272 on its own
> 
> Thanks Co(ngress)*bra* post
> 
> 
> 
> desperate attempt by media to stop Modi. This will only boomerang on them



Control Rakho Political thread hai yeh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

INSS 1-B ka launch hua sakaar, Abki baar Modi Sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> BIHAR me kuch jyada hi kam seats aa rahi he iska kya reason ho sakta he @jha bhai kuch samjao kyun sirf 21 seats mil rahi he real situation kya he ?



BJP+ will win 25-30. 21 is too less and 35 is too much. There are pockets in Bihar where Nitish will win no matter who stands and same is the case with Lalu. 
Muslims are not giving any signal of how they will vote. Every poll is getting this wrong. Dont be surprised if JD-U wins more than Lalu. One thing I can tell is that there seems to be an undercurrent for Modi in Shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

In karnatka difference of vote is only 1% but still seat difference is huge??? How??


----------



## Echo_419

jha said:


> Another cheap publicity stunt by Kejri and his supporters. Yeh banda thappar kha kar media mein aana chahta hai..



Item girl hai 
You remember those girls in school which always used to say tell me I am Pretty 
Kejri is like that



Parul said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688509977874639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @jha @Roybot @Indischer @Jason bourne @Nair saab @kurup @Manvantaratruti @Dem!god @jbond197 @JanjaWeed



You have a youtube version of this
My apple does not support Flash player

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Ammyy said:


> In karnatka difference of vote is only 1% but still seat difference is huge??? How??


There are a few seats where Congress is expected to win handsomely and a few where BJP is expected to win narrowly.

Was watching the PSLV launch on DD National. Strangely, a propaganda show by AAP has followed that on DD Delhi. Aren't such advertisements banned as per the model code of conduct? It's still going on as of now.


DD National Live | DD National Channel online


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> Item girl hai
> You remember those girls in school which always used to say tell me I am Pretty
> Kejri is like that
> 
> 
> 
> You have a youtube version of this
> My apple does not support Flash player








@levina watch this video!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Shahi Imam urging for Muslims to vote for Congress & don't divide secular vote..................

What about the most serious corruption, no governance etc????

Now if Modi has to appeal all hindus to vote for BJP so Be It.

Congress is so DESPERATE........... i cannot stand even one more day of them ruling our motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Shahi Imam urging for Muslims to vote for Congress & don't divide secular vote..................
> 
> What about the most serious corruption, no governance etc????
> 
> Now if Modi has to appeal all hindus to vote for BJP so Be It.
> 
> Congress is so DESPERATE........... i cannot stand even one more day of them ruling our motherland.



Why should Modi get down to the same level as that idiot mullah? Leave it to folks like Ashok Singhal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Parul said:


> @levina watch this video!


Reminds me of an old song "jhoot bole kauaaa kate"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indischer said:


> Why should Modi get down to the same level as that idiot mullah? Leave it to folks like Ashok Singhal.


 Especially now that many Muslims see hope in Modi! Besides, this Mullah is not good enough to emulate.

@levina - Mein bohot shareef hoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@Indischer @Echo_419 @Dillinger @Parul @levina @JanjaWeed @Android @Jason bourne @Roybot @HariPrasad @Ammyy @onu1886 @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary (please let me know if i have forgotten someone)

* 
AN APPEAL TO ALL INDIANS

*
I AM NO RELIGIOUS LEADER.........NOR WILL I APPEAL ON RELIGIOUS LINES.......I WILL APPEAL TO EVERY INDIAN.........WE HAVE ALL SEEN THE 10 YEARS OF MIS-GOVERNANCE BY CONGRESS...............

NOW IT'S UPTO YOU............TO DECIDE.

_FOR ME - ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!!_

IF YOU BELIEVE IN THIS.....PLEASE ENSURE THAT IT HAPPEN.

IT'S THE QUESTION OF OUR MOTHERLAND.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer @Echo_419 @Dillinger @Parul @levina @JanjaWeed @Android @Jason bourne @Roybot @HariPrasad @Ammyy @onu1886 @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary (please let me know if i have forgotten someone)
> 
> *
> AN APPEAL TO ALL INDIANS
> *
> I AM NO RELIGIOUS LEADER.........NOR WILL I APPEAL ON RELIGIOUS LINES.......I WILL APPEAL TO EVERY INDIAN.........WE HAVE ALL SEEN THE 10 YEARS OF MIS-GOVERNANCE BY CONGRESS...............
> 
> NOW IT'S UPTO YOU............TO DECIDE.
> 
> _FOR ME - ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!!_
> 
> IF YOU BELIEVE IN THIS.....PLEASE ENSURE THAT IT HAPPEN.
> 
> IT'S THE QUESTION OF OUR MOTHERLAND.



Not voting this time. Neither will Royda and Janjaweed bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> Not voting this time. Neither will Royda and Janjaweed bhai.



atleast ensure that your relatives/friends do the RIGHT thing.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Why Cobrapost’s Babri Masjid sting won’t dent BJP’s poll prospects

Why Cobrapost's Babri Masjid sting won't dent BJP's poll prospects | Firstpost


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> atleast ensure that your relatives/friends do the RIGHT thing.



Will do. 

But you know what, I don't have to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer @Echo_419 @Dillinger @Parul @levina @JanjaWeed @Android @Jason bourne @Roybot @HariPrasad @Ammyy @onu1886 @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary (please let me know if i have forgotten someone)
> 
> *
> AN APPEAL TO ALL INDIANS
> *
> I AM NO RELIGIOUS LEADER.........NOR WILL I APPEAL ON RELIGIOUS LINES.......I WILL APPEAL TO EVERY INDIAN.........WE HAVE ALL SEEN THE 10 YEARS OF MIS-GOVERNANCE BY CONGRESS...............
> 
> NOW IT'S UPTO YOU............TO DECIDE.
> 
> _FOR ME - ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!!_
> 
> IF YOU BELIEVE IN THIS.....PLEASE ENSURE THAT IT HAPPEN.
> 
> IT'S THE QUESTION OF OUR MOTHERLAND.


Am not voting.
But then I do know which way the wind is blowing.And trust me Modi has won already....Nancy Powell's meeting with Modi and subsequent resignation should be proof enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer @Echo_419 @Dillinger @Parul @levina @JanjaWeed @Android @Jason bourne @Roybot @HariPrasad @Ammyy @onu1886 @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary (please let me know if i have forgotten someone)
> 
> *
> AN APPEAL TO ALL INDIANS
> *
> I AM NO RELIGIOUS LEADER.........NOR WILL I APPEAL ON RELIGIOUS LINES.......I WILL APPEAL TO EVERY INDIAN.........WE HAVE ALL SEEN THE 10 YEARS OF MIS-GOVERNANCE BY CONGRESS...............
> 
> NOW IT'S UPTO YOU............TO DECIDE.
> 
> _FOR ME - ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!!_
> 
> IF YOU BELIEVE IN THIS.....PLEASE ENSURE THAT IT HAPPEN.
> 
> IT'S THE QUESTION OF OUR MOTHERLAND.


 Well I'm voting this time for sure and for BJP.
And I can also proudly say that I have been encouraging random people (mainly autowallas, bus conductors , taxi drivers etc depending on which mode I'm travelling) to vote for Modi much to my mom's chagrin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer @Echo_419 @Dillinger @Parul @levina @JanjaWeed @Android @Jason bourne @Roybot @HariPrasad @Ammyy @onu1886 @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary (please let me know if i have forgotten someone)
> 
> *
> AN APPEAL TO ALL INDIANS
> *
> I AM NO RELIGIOUS LEADER.........NOR WILL I APPEAL ON RELIGIOUS LINES.......I WILL APPEAL TO EVERY INDIAN.........WE HAVE ALL SEEN THE 10 YEARS OF MIS-GOVERNANCE BY CONGRESS...............
> 
> NOW IT'S UPTO YOU............TO DECIDE.
> 
> _FOR ME - ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!!_
> 
> IF YOU BELIEVE IN THIS.....PLEASE ENSURE THAT IT HAPPEN.
> 
> IT'S THE QUESTION OF OUR MOTHERLAND.


ditto man! Even if I don't get to vote, still managed to contribute in my own way by contributing towards BJP campaign fund.. & i don't have to worry about my relatives back home.. we have all been anti-congressis from the time I could remember!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> @levina - Mein bohot shareef hoon


Ohhh nooohhh.
I just checked the meaning of shareef in the dictionary again.You are nowhere near the meaning of shareef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Question to all? Why cant we have e-voting type of system????? I know there are issues of security involved but if we can do e-banking securely surely e-voting can be carried out. Am I supposed to fly to Dehradun from Chennai to vote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Indischer @onu1886 @levina it is simple fact now.................

INDIA NEEDS MODI MORE THAN MODI NEEDS INDIA............

PM'S CHAIR FOR MODI IS NOT MODI'S GREED BUT IT IS EVERY INDIAN'S NEED.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

onu1886 said:


> Well I'm voting this time for sure and for BJP.
> And I can also proudly say that I have been encouraging random people (mainly autowallas, bus conductors , taxi drivers etc depending on which mode I'm travelling) to vote for Modi much to my mom's chagrin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

ExtraOdinary said:


> Question to all? Why cant we have e-voting type of system????? I know there are issues of security involved but if we can do e-banking securely surely e-voting can be carried out. Am I supposed to fly to Dehradun from Chennai to vote



Isn't that wonderful? You get respite from the sweltering weather for a day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Indischer @onu1886 @levina it is simple fact now.................
> 
> INDIA NEEDS MODI MORE THAN MODI NEEDS INDIA............
> 
> PM'S CHAIR FOR MODI IS NOT MODI'S GREED BUT IT IS EVERY INDIAN'S NEED.



Frankly I hope this guy doesnt turn out to be the next OBAMA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

levina said:


> Frankly I hope this guy doesnt turn out to be the next OBAMA.


You mean he shouldn't work towards getting a Nobel Peace Prize?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Indischer said:


> Isn't that wonderful? You get respite from the sweltering weather for a day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

ExtraOdinary said:


>


 That's awfully true. And damned be that room which has no AC. I was reduced to roaming around my room naked when I was there for 2 months once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Frankly I hope this guy doesnt turn out to be the next OBAMA.



whatever he maybe.............he is 1000 times better than CORRUPT congress & IDIOT papu


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer @Echo_419 @Dillinger @Parul @levina @JanjaWeed @Android @Jason bourne @Roybot @HariPrasad @Ammyy @onu1886 @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary (please let me know if i have forgotten someone)
> 
> *
> AN APPEAL TO ALL INDIANS
> 
> *
> I AM NO RELIGIOUS LEADER.........NOR WILL I APPEAL ON RELIGIOUS LINES.......I WILL APPEAL TO EVERY INDIAN.........WE HAVE ALL SEEN THE 10 YEARS OF MIS-GOVERNANCE BY CONGRESS...............
> 
> NOW IT'S UPTO YOU............TO DECIDE.
> 
> _FOR ME - ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!!_
> 
> IF YOU BELIEVE IN THIS.....PLEASE ENSURE THAT IT HAPPEN.
> 
> IT'S THE QUESTION OF OUR MOTHERLAND.




Ye kya bol diya bhai ki modi ko vote karna me kitno ko karvaunga ye pucho ; )


----------



## Levina

Indischer said:


> You mean he shouldn't work towards getting a Nobel Peace Prize?


I hope he doesnt turn out to be a dud like OBAMA...who made 100s of promises only to renege later.
Remember "YES WE CAN" campaign???



arp2041 said:


> whatever he maybe.............he is 1000 times better than CORRUPT congress & IDIOT papu


I agree to that. 
Lolzzzz
We dont have a better option.


----------



## onu1886

Indischer said:


> That's awfully true. And damned be that room which has no AC. I was reduced to roaming around my room naked when I was there for 2 months once.


 Ha imagine living there for 4 years . I used to get both roasted and steamed during my college days there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

levina said:


> I hope he doesnt turn out to be a dud like OBAMA...who made 100s of promises only to renege later.
> Remember "YES WE CAN" campaign???



YES I DO.

I feel that it's very wrong to assume that Modi will be able to change anything substantially either. He's the best bet to revive the economy. But beyond that, I'm not hopeful of either a uniform civil code or interlinking of rivers or article 370 or amelioration of Maoist-hit regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

levina said:


> I hope he doesnt turn out to be a dud like OBAMA...who made 100s of promises only to renege later.
> Remember "YES WE CAN" campaign???
> 
> 
> I agree to that.
> Lolzzzz
> We dont have a better option.



We all hope that, but he should be given a chance, if he fails we can always vote him out 

I guess everyone of us is sick and tired of having a BOT (well educated, probably good at heart too but nevertheless a BOT) as our PM, and a nursery kid being billed as our next PM. Hopefully if they are defeated the congress people will ditch these "Gandhis" and restructure their party. Maybe this defeat is just what the congress needs to free themselves from the family.


----------



## Indischer

onu1886 said:


> Ha imagine living there for 4 years . I used to get both roasted and steamed during my college days there


4 years?  
I sweat from areas which I never knew existed whenever I go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer @Echo_419 @Dillinger @Parul @levina @JanjaWeed @Android @Jason bourne @Roybot @HariPrasad @Ammyy @onu1886 @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary (please let me know if i have forgotten someone)



You forgot me ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Indischer said:


> 4 years?
> I sweat from areas which I never knew existed whenever I go there.


Saaalon bohot mazaak ho gaya, now you guys are out and I have to bear this place . Oh how I miss my home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

Nice Modi Video


----------



## onu1886

ExtraOdinary said:


> Saaalon bohot mazaak ho gaya, now you guys are out and I have to bear this place . Oh how I miss my home


 Teri to waat lag gayi....abhi to summers shuru hi hua hai...age age dekh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

We term it as a dark decade of in Governance.

* 1. compromising the dignity & integrity of the office of prime minister.*
* 2. Destruction of Indian economy.*
* 3. An endless saga of scam & corruption during 10 yrs of UPA rule.*
* 4. serious challenges to national security.**...*
* 5. Failure of foreign policy.*
* 6. Neglect of development of north-east.*
* 7. Failure in education & health care.*
* 8.Undermining Institutions like CAG, CVC, CBI, JPC, PAC.*
* 9. Failure to fulfill 2009 manifesto.* 
*conlcusion:*

The congres led UPA govt. has indeed been a disaster for our country. It has only left a legacy of suffering, agony, disappointment & hopelessness for the people of India. Its misdeeds in various fields have shaken the very foundation of the country. 

we do hope that the time for redemption has come.










Indischer said:


> That's awfully true. And damned be that room which has no AC. I was reduced to roaming around my room naked when I was there for 2 months once.[/quote ]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer @Echo_419 @Dillinger @Parul @levina @JanjaWeed @Android @Jason bourne @Roybot @HariPrasad @Ammyy @onu1886 @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly @ExtraOdinary (please let me know if i have forgotten someone)
> 
> *
> AN APPEAL TO ALL INDIANS
> *
> I AM NO RELIGIOUS LEADER.........NOR WILL I APPEAL ON RELIGIOUS LINES.......I WILL APPEAL TO EVERY INDIAN.........WE HAVE ALL SEEN THE 10 YEARS OF MIS-GOVERNANCE BY CONGRESS...............
> 
> NOW IT'S UPTO YOU............TO DECIDE.
> 
> _FOR ME - ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!!_
> 
> IF YOU BELIEVE IN THIS.....PLEASE ENSURE THAT IT HAPPEN.
> 
> IT'S THE QUESTION OF OUR MOTHERLAND.



_Bukhari hai Sonia ka Yaar, Jati-Dharm ki tutegi Deewar! Ab ki baar,Modi Sarkar! _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Indischer said:


> YES I DO.
> 
> I feel that it's very wrong to assume that Modi will be able to change anything substantially either. He's the best bet to revive the economy. But beyond that, I'm not hopeful of either a uniform civil code or interlinking of rivers or article 370 or amelioration of Maoist-hit regions.


Yeah you're right.
No matter how hawkish his government is gonna be,our economy will take time to revive.He needs atleast 2 terms to produce the results he has promised.



ExtraOrdinary said:


> We all hope that, but he should be given a chance, if he fails we can always vote him out


Vote him out??? I mean seriously??? 
Frankly I dont think we can afford another trial and error experiment with our economy.So whoever makes it to the PMs chair better be good and better pull out India from its present shambolic state.
Orelse I support a military rule in our country.Our top brasses of Armed forces can be trusted more than any politician...any day.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

levina said:


> Yeah you're right.
> No matter how hawkish his government is gonna be,our economy will take time to revive.He needs atleast 2 terms to produce the results he has promised.
> 
> 
> Vote him out??? I mean seriously???
> Frankly I dont think we can afford another trial and error experiment with our economy.So whoever makes it to the PMs chair better be g*ood and better pull out India from its present shambolic state.*
> Orelse I support a military rule in our country.Our top brasses of Armed forces can be trusted more than any politician...any day.


Sure why not, if he fails at his job that is , everyone is accountable. And India has seen worse days, so don't be so pessimistic, army rule , you mean our army should become like BD and Pak's, running govt. besides bakeries and shaadi halls????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> whatever he maybe.............he is 1000 times better than CORRUPT congress & IDIOT papu



Bharatiya Janata Party it is this time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

ExtraOdinary said:


> Sure why not, if he fails at his job that is , everyone is accountable. And India has seen worse days, so don't be so pessimistic, army rule , you mean our army should become like BD and Pak's, running govt. besides bakeries and shaadi halls????



Ohhh phaleezzz
Their armed forces have to find ways to feed itself.Btw there's fertilizers in that list.



Army rule!!!
YES YES YES!!!
Or i hope a few more gentlemen army officers join Politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

levina said:


> Ohhh phaleezzz
> Their armed forces have to find ways to feed itself.Btw there's fertilizers in that list.
> 
> 
> 
> *Army rule!!!
> YES YES YES!!!
> Or i hope a few more gentlemen army officers join Politics.*




The only job of an army is to protect the borders and fight wars, not run the frikkin government. That is why no matter how utopian it sounds, army rule will always fail. And politics is and will remain dirty, look what it did to Kejriwal and company who used to be our heroes 3 years back, the gentlemen generals will also succumb to the allure of power 



Dillinger said:


> Bharatiya Janata Party it is this time around.


Another fascist is born

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

ExtraOdinary said:


> The only job of an army is to protect the borders and fight wars, not run the frikkin government. That is why no matter how utopian it sounds, army rule will always fail. And politics is and will remain dirty, look what it did to Kejriwal and company who used to be our heroes 3 years back, the gentlemen generals will also succumb to the allure of power


I give up for the time being.
But still I have more faith in our army than the politicians.Thats because they are educated, smart and very very inteligent beings.
On the otherhand we have dumb mandecious nonsense mouthing creatures as politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Dillinger said:


> Bharatiya Janata Party it is this time around.



So you are supporting the BJP right


----------



## Dillinger

Echo_419 said:


> So you are supporting the BJP right


yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indischer said:


> YES I DO.
> 
> I feel that it's very wrong to assume that Modi will be able to change anything substantially either. He's the best bet to revive the economy. But beyond that, I'm not hopeful of either a uniform civil code or interlinking of rivers or article 370 or amelioration of Maoist-hit regions.


True. Also the expectations of a disgruntled populace will weigh on his shoulders. Tough job - but in today's India, if there's a man for the job - that's him.


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Ohhh phaleezzz
> Their armed forces have to find ways to feed itself.Btw there's fertilizers in that list.
> 
> 
> 
> Army rule!!!
> YES YES YES!!!
> Or i hope a few more gentlemen army officers join Politics.



Sam Levinashaw???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Ohhh nooohhh.
> I just checked the meaning of shareef in the dictionary again.You are nowhere near the meaning of shareef.


Mera matlab tha mein Nawaz Shareef ka bhai hoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Ohhh nooohhh.
> I just checked the meaning of shareef in the dictionary again.You are nowhere near the meaning of shareef.



haha u had to refer to dictionary for that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Sam Levinashaw???


*Levina saw Sam Manekshaw* .....tongue twister of the week.

Now repeat it 10 times.You will Know what I mean 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Mera matlab tha mein Nawaz Shareef ka bhai hoon


Jee nahi ....apne kaha tha aap "BAHUT" Shareef hai.
Ab bahut shareef ka kya matlab hai???
Nawaz Shareef ke bhai bandhu aur unka sara khandaan???
(Try this old hat on some one else Mr.Sarthak )



arp2041 said:


> haha u had to refer to dictionary for that


Eeelllo that Joke whoooshed over your head


----------



## arp2041

Almost all polls giving 240 seats to NDA (minus TDP).


----------



## DarkPrince

is congress thinking about rigging the election ?


----------



## Parul

It is fate of Indians that still a white women and Mughals are ruling them with a mask of secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Dakshin Afriki team ko Bharatiya team se mili haar, Abki baar Modi Sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Hypocrisy at it's best  

Congress moves Election Commision accusing Narendra Modi of provoking communal sentiments | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Android said:


> Dakshin Afriki team ko Bharatiya team se mili haar, Abki baar Modi Sarkar.



_Decide karlo ki tumhe jana hai ISS PAAR YA USS PAAR.........Abki bar Modi Sarkar_


----------



## jbond197

Will self declared Aam admi, epitome of honesty aka Kejriwal speak now against this effort to communalize elrctions by Congress?
Or his mouth only opens to blameall the attacks, on himself by his own supporters, on Modi??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Will self declared Aam admi, epitome of honesty aka Kejriwal speak now against this effort to communalize?
> Or his mouth only opens to blame attacks by his own supporters on Modi??



Buddy, Congress is trying to Polarize the Muslim votes but they din't thought about Reverse Polarization of Hindu votes.

It's no shock if Hindu votes polarize for BJP, it could end with 350+ seats, but that has never been case.

But if Congress is trying to show us the picture through the prism of Hindu-Muslim divide so be it, I for one never vote on religious line, give me performance & u get my vote, but if now voting for BJP as a Hindu just b'coz i can no longer stand the corrupt Congress so be IT. Yes, I am Communal, F SICK SICKULARISM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

NDTV predicting 53 seats to BJP in UP with 38% vote share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

So any reference to Lord Krishna and Cow are just declared communal by Congress. Now I am forced to wonder if at all we are living in Hindu majority country? I seriously doubt it when you are declared communal for talking about Ram Mandir or for talking about anything of any importance to the majority's religion.

These Congressman even questioned Ram's existence in their efforts to get courts orders to go ahead with sethusamudaram project by destroying Ramsetu bridge.

The biggest shame is that the majority allow them to do such non-sensical things.

I am just dying to see Namo in power and the first thing I want him to do is to initiate thorough investigation on the whole Gandhi family and the sooner they are exposed and put behind the bars the better it will be for the country.


----------



## Soumitra

Overall picture by NDTV

NDA 259 UPA 123 Other 161

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> Almost all polls giving 240 seats to NDA (minus TDP).


NDTV giving NDA around 259  Seems a little too much no?



Soumitra said:


> Overall picture by NDTV
> 
> NDA 259 UPA 123 Other 161


Does NDA here include TDP ? I did'nt quite catch that part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Soumitra said:


> Overall picture by NDTV
> 
> NDA 259 UPA 123 Other 161



AAPKE MUU MEIN DAHI SHAKAR 
What is the no of seats BJP is getting


----------



## onu1886

Echo_419 said:


> AAPKE MUU MEIN DAHI SHAKAR
> What is the no of seats BJP is getting


214


----------



## NKVD

Soumitra said:


> Overall picture by NDTV
> 
> NDA 259 UPA 123 Other 161


Even after they under mine bjp in punjab odisha and assam


----------



## JanjaWeed

If this what NDTV is predicting... only a miracle can stop Modi from becoming India's next PM!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

CNNIBN-CSDS





Even without TDP(13-19)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

So as per NDTV BJP is going to cross 50+ in UP. That could awesome if they manage to do it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


>




_INDIA KEY DUSHMAN PAD GAYE BIMAR.....................ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!!_ 

(chalo dosto pls join the fun............. @Parul @JanjaWeed @Indischer @Android others.............. )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

18 Hilarious Abki Baar Modi Sarkar Memes That'll Kill You with Laughter - CoolAge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

*Isss bar Modi loot lega UP aur Biharrrrr............ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

EPIC.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q *R
*
*ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

*DOSTO ENTHUSIASM RAKHNA U HI BARKARAR...............

ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

_Arvind Kejriwal's publicity stunt exposed.All attacks are by his own party volunteers & he blames BJP._
_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> _Arvind Kejriwal's publicity stunt exposed.All attacks are by his own party volunteers & he blames BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> _



_*KEJRIWAL KI BATEY AB HO GYI HAI BEKAR...............ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> _*KEJRIWAL KI BATEY AB HO GYI HAI BEKAR...............ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR*_



Ab bas kar yaar, sab ko pata hai abki bar modi sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Ab bas kar yaar, sab ko pata hai abki bar modi sarkar.



ESEY NA KAR TU MUJHPEY PALAT VAR.............ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR 

@levina ek aap bhi IRSHAAD kar do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> ESEY NA KAR TU MUJHPEY PALAT VAR.............ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR
> 
> @levina ek aap bhi IRSHAAD kar do



Karne wala hai Webmaster Mujhe ban, kyo kii woh bhi samaj gaye hain, ab ki bar modi sarkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> ESEY NA KAR TU MUJHPEY PALAT VAR.............ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR
> 
> @levina ek aap bhi IRSHAAD kar do



Okay let me try...

Aaj maara Kohli ne sixer baar baar...
Aaj maara Kohli ne sixer baar baar...

Abki baar Modi sarkar...
Modi KI sarkar

Gosh!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Karne wala hai Webmaster Mujhe ban, kyo kii woh bhi samaj gaye hain, ab ki bar modi sarkar!



*Webmaster key END me ata hai R................abki baar Modi Sarkar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

arp2041 said:


> *Webmaster key END me ata hai R................abki baar Modi Sarkar*



Bolenge yeh arp aur spark ..... abki baar modi sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DarkPrince

arp2041 said:


> *Webmaster key END me ata hai R................abki baar Modi Sarkar*



kitna paisa mila itni tareef kar raha itna toh kalu miah saudi arabia ka na kare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

DarkPrince said:


> kitna paisa mila itni tareef kar raha itna toh kalu miah saudi arabia ka na kare





Saley, Desh sey karta hu apney me PYAARRRR...................(agey bolney ki jaroorat nahi yaar)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

How much is BJP expected to win in Karnataka


----------



## Levina

SpArK said:


> Bolenge yeh arp aur spark ..... abki baar modi sarkar.


Epic phaaaiiiiilllllll (fail) !!!
Doesnt rhyme 



Go and take some rhyming classes mere yaar

Abki baar Modi sarkaar. 

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

levina said:


> Epic phaaaiiiiilllllll (fail) !!!
> Doesnt rhyme
> 
> 
> 
> Go and take some rhyming classes mere yaar
> 
> Abki baar Modi sarkaar.
> 
> ...




shut up my dear pole vaultaar .......................abki baar modi sarkaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Obama: There will be consequences for Ukraine War
Putin: Ab ki baar modi sarkaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Epic phaaaiiiiilllllll (fail) !!!
> Doesnt rhyme
> 
> 
> 
> Go and take some rhyming classes mere yaar
> 
> Abki baar Modi sarkaar.
> 
> ...



Kaha sey lati ho yeh gissi-pitti Shayariya baar bar....................................................................


----------



## Levina

SpArK said:


> shut up my dear pole vaultaar .......................abki baar modi sarkaar


Pole vaulter na bolna Khabardaar 

Abki baar Modi Sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@levina I think I am the KING of Shayari as well


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Kaha sey lati ho yeh gissi-pitti Shayariya baar bar....................................................................



Tumse toh better hai shayaari meri mere yaar

Abki baar Modi Sarkar 



arp2041 said:


> @levina I think I am the KING of Shayari as well


Dream on !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Dilli mein milne waali hein seatein chaar..

Abki baar Modi sarkaar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Logon ne keh raha hai abki baar modi sarkar

Logon ne keh raha hai abki baar modi sarkar

Elections abhi katham nahi hua ee kaise pagal pan hai Yaar ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Modi to address BJP's poll booth workers through TV broadcast | Business Standard


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Srinivas said:


> Logon ne keh raha hai agli baar modi sarkar
> 
> Logon ne keh raha hai agli baar modi sarkar
> 
> Elections abhi katham nahi hua ee kaise pagal pan hai Yaar ......




Kon hai ye aadmi !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=606122216146310




@chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Parul @kurup @arp2041 @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

chak de INDIA said:


> Kon hai ye aadmi !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Srinivas said:


> Logon ne keh raha hai agli baar modi sarkar
> 
> Logon ne keh raha hai agli baar modi sarkar
> 
> Elections abhi katham nahi hua ee kaise pagal pan hai Yaar ......




_*Pagal Pan nahi Yeh toh Jash hai Desh Bakhti Ka mere yaar.................Abki Baar Modi Sarkar *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Sabko milega Baba ji ka thullu is baar...
Abki baar Modi sarkaar..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

jbond197 said:


> Sabko milega Baba ji ka thullu is baar...
> Abki baar Modi sarkaar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

jbond197 said:


> Sabko milega Baba ji ka thullu is baar...
> Abki baar Modi sarkaar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

*LS polls: Kumar Vishwas miffed as Kejriwal skips Amethi campaign*

With Lok Sabha elections coming near, AAP's Amethi candidate Kumar Vishwas is miffed with party president Arvind Kejriwal as he did not come to campaign for AAP in Amethi even once.

Kumar Vishwas is contesting against Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi from Amethi. Amethi has been a home ground for Congress and one cannot completely negate this fact.

Kumar Vishwas said that Kejriwal has been everywhere to promote AAP and garner votes for this LS polls but he has not even been once to Amethi. And I was the first person to support to stand for him and appealed people to support him, Vishwas added.

LS polls: Kumar Vishwas miffed as Kejriwal skips Amethi campaign

Abhi to bas shuruwat hai kejri


----------



## arp2041

Congress key din bachey hai ab CHAR........................................................................................................................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Isi baat par..

Kumar Vishwas ka kejriwal ab na rha yaar..
To usne bola abki baar Modi sarkaar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

I think Dhoni should've done a little experiment of moving Ashwin and Jadeja up the order as pinch hitters in previous matches.


----------



## arp2041

Modi will be in jail if Rahul becomes PM: Beni | Business Standard


----------



## jha

Soumitra said:


> NDTV predicting 53 seats to BJP in UP with 38% vote share



N.Ram looked as if he will cry any moment.. Finally these Left ch***y@s are realizing the writing on the wall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

*LS polls 2014: Narendra Modi will be in jail if Rahul Gandhi becomes PM, says Beni*
*




*

*In provocative remarks, Congress leader and Union Minister Beni Prasad Verma has warned that Narendra Modi will be in jail in six months time if Rahul Gandhi becomes the Prime Minister.*

By PTI | 4 Apr, 2014, 01.52PM IST









BALRAMPUR (UP): In provocative remarks, Congress leader and Union Minister Beni Prasad Verma has warned that Narendra Modi will be in jail in six months time if Rahul Gandhi becomes the Prime Minister.

While dubbing Modi as a "dictator", he also launched a vitriolic attack on the opposition parties, saying it is the "duty of all Hindus and Muslims to guard the country and temple of democracy from dogs."

* "Modi is a dictator and a dictator can never become the prime minister of this country...BJP can do whatever it wants...keep making tall claims or buy the media but Modi will never be able to become the prime minister", Verma told reporters here last night.*

*The union minister said that, "If Rahul Gandhi becomes the prime minister of the country, Modi will be in jail in six months time as he is an accused in the Gujarat riots".*

Verma said several founder members of the BJP have been "humiliated" and "sidelined" after Modi's elevation in the party.

Dismissing suggestions that a joint candidate will be fielded against Modi from Varanasi, he said a strong candidate will be fielded by Congress from there and it would be decided soon.

Later addressing an election meeting in Itiyathok township of Gonda from where he is seeking re-election, Verma described Modi and Mulayam Singh as the biggest "enemies of secularism".

Facing competition from Akbar Ahmed Dumpy (BSP) and Masoor Khan (Peace Party) at a time when BJP is confident of getting support of Hindus in the constituency, Verma, ostensibly addressing the sizeable Muslim population, said, "Country is like a temple of democracy and we all have to protect and guard it".

"It is the duty of all Hindus and Muslims to guard the country and temple of democracy from dogs (who are out to soil it)", Verma said.

The union minister noted that in these elections everyone is out to become the prime minister.

Referring to the lion and hyena barbs exchanged between Modi and Akhilesh Yadav, Verma advised the UP chief Minister to tell his Gujarat counterpart that "he would be given a goat of Etawah feeding on whose milk he (Modi) too would become a goat".

The Congress leader said though his party will not field candidates from Kannauj and Mainpuri (seats contested by SP's Dimple Yadav and Mulayam Singh Yadav), it will put up a candidate in Azamgarh (the other seat from where Mulayam is in the fray).

LS polls 2014: Narendra Modi will be in jail if Rahul Gandhi becomes PM, says Beni - The Economic Times


.................................

Do you think Narendra Modi can become prime minister of India even if BJP comes in power?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

hamara bhai tumhara bhai rahul bhai rahul bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

Half of India will be in psychiatric rehab if Rahul Gandhi becomes PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## AugenBlick

IamBengali said:


> *LS polls 2014: Narendra Modi will be in jail if Rahul Gandhi becomes PM, says Beni*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *In provocative remarks, Congress leader and Union Minister Beni Prasad Verma has warned that Narendra Modi will be in jail in six months time if Rahul Gandhi becomes the Prime Minister.*
> 
> By PTI | 4 Apr, 2014, 01.52PM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALRAMPUR (UP): In provocative remarks, Congress leader and Union Minister Beni Prasad Verma has warned that Narendra Modi will be in jail in six months time if Rahul Gandhi becomes the Prime Minister.
> 
> While dubbing Modi as a "dictator", he also launched a vitriolic attack on the opposition parties, saying it is the "duty of all Hindus and Muslims to guard the country and temple of democracy from dogs."
> 
> * "Modi is a dictator and a dictator can never become the prime minister of this country...BJP can do whatever it wants...keep making tall claims or buy the media but Modi will never be able to become the prime minister", Verma told reporters here last night.*
> 
> *The union minister said that, "If Rahul Gandhi becomes the prime minister of the country, Modi will be in jail in six months time as he is an accused in the Gujarat riots".*
> 
> Verma said several founder members of the BJP have been "humiliated" and "sidelined" after Modi's elevation in the party.
> 
> Dismissing suggestions that a joint candidate will be fielded against Modi from Varanasi, he said a strong candidate will be fielded by Congress from there and it would be decided soon.
> 
> Later addressing an election meeting in Itiyathok township of Gonda from where he is seeking re-election, Verma described Modi and Mulayam Singh as the biggest "enemies of secularism".
> 
> Facing competition from Akbar Ahmed Dumpy (BSP) and Masoor Khan (Peace Party) at a time when BJP is confident of getting support of Hindus in the constituency, Verma, ostensibly addressing the sizeable Muslim population, said, "Country is like a temple of democracy and we all have to protect and guard it".
> 
> "It is the duty of all Hindus and Muslims to guard the country and temple of democracy from dogs (who are out to soil it)", Verma said.
> 
> The union minister noted that in these elections everyone is out to become the prime minister.
> 
> Referring to the lion and hyena barbs exchanged between Modi and Akhilesh Yadav, Verma advised the UP chief Minister to tell his Gujarat counterpart that "he would be given a goat of Etawah feeding on whose milk he (Modi) too would become a goat".
> 
> The Congress leader said though his party will not field candidates from Kannauj and Mainpuri (seats contested by SP's Dimple Yadav and Mulayam Singh Yadav), it will put up a candidate in Azamgarh (the other seat from where Mulayam is in the fray).
> 
> LS polls 2014: Narendra Modi will be in jail if Rahul Gandhi becomes PM, says Beni - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> .................................
> 
> Do you think Narendra Modi can become prime minister of India even if BJP comes in power?


Hahaha he should hope the reverse doesn't happen and RaGa gets jailed.


----------



## scholseys

What has been this moron smoking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

AugenBlick said:


> Hahaha he should hope the reverse doesn't happen and RaGa gets jailed.



Don't blame RaGa, he's an innocent guy with the intelligence of a 5 year old. Think about Mumma and Jija.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

IamBengali said:


> BALRAMPUR (UP): In provocative remarks, Congress leader and Union Minister Beni Prasad Verma has warned that Narendra Modi will be in jail in six months time if Rahul Gandhi becomes the Prime Minister.
> 
> While dubbing Modi as a "dictator", he also launched a vitriolic attack on the opposition parties, saying it is the *"duty of all Hindus and Muslims to guard the country and temple of democracy from dogs."*



LOL, and this guy is the Union Minister of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## newdelhinsa

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, and this guy is the Union Minister of India?
> 
> Trololololol.



This is the curse we have been enduring since our inception; with just one or two exceptions of relief. Any crippled (mentally) midget can become a union minister in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

IamBengali said:


> Do you think Narendra Modi can become prime minister of India even if BJP comes in power?



Depends on number of seats they win. If they get 200+ then yes if they are between 180-200 then they'll have to settle with another less controversial PM candidate and if they get less than 180 then its a hatrick for Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Skull and Bones said:


> Don't blame RaGa, he's an innocent guy with the intelligence of a 5 year old. Think about Mumma and Jija.


Un logon ne Mannu "the silent" Singh ko fasa diya hai. Sab paper pe sign uske hai aur uski fatti padi hai.
After 10 years as PM, Manmohan Singh's legacy to go down like Narasimha Rao? - Economic Times
From the article


> For Singh, one of the main concerns is whether a vengeful government could come after him over coal block or spectrum allocation. Preserving his scrupulously clean image is important to him. "I have done nothing wrong, I want to go as an honourable man," the PM is believed to have told one of his confidants at a meeting last month at which top officials, including principal secretary Pulok Chatterji, were present.


His crime is of letting people plunder our wealth.



> "The PM thinks he will be targeted if Narendra Modi becomes Prime Minister. He has asked his legal team to look at cases like 2G and the coal scam, where his name figured. He is worried, withdrawn and dejected. He is worried things might end up like what happened with Narasimha Rao," who also had to deal with the fallout of corruption scandals after his term ended


.



> Among other things, the PMO pushed hard towards the end for the Rs 5,000-crore 'Har Haath Mein Phone' scheme to give mobile phones to families living below the poverty line but this was derailed by last-minute glitches. But Singh will continue to be occupied in the remaining days.


Abhi bhi sudhra nahi ... subsidy and freebies fek fek ke marega iss desh ko
 Get out.!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

This guy might think he is bolstering up votes but what he is actually doing is undermining the rulings of the Indian Supreme Court.

As a Union Minister this fool should know better.... this really is pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

yeh naya drama hai


----------



## IndoUS

So basically the guy is saying that his power is over that of the Indian Supreme Court. If you have the balls then why not try to put him jail right now, Congress is still in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

DarkPrince said:


> hamara bhai tumhara bhai rahul bhai rahul bhai



Kohli ki vaar, South Africa ki haar, abki baar Modi ki sarkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistanisage

IamBengali said:


> *LS polls 2014: Narendra Modi will be in jail if Rahul Gandhi becomes PM, says Beni*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *In provocative remarks, Congress leader and Union Minister Beni Prasad Verma has warned that Narendra Modi will be in jail in six months time if Rahul Gandhi becomes the Prime Minister.*
> 
> By PTI | 4 Apr, 2014, 01.52PM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALRAMPUR (UP): In provocative remarks, Congress leader and Union Minister Beni Prasad Verma has warned that Narendra Modi will be in jail in six months time if Rahul Gandhi becomes the Prime Minister.
> 
> While dubbing Modi as a "dictator", he also launched a vitriolic attack on the opposition parties, saying it is the "duty of all Hindus and Muslims to guard the country and temple of democracy from dogs."
> 
> * "Modi is a dictator and a dictator can never become the prime minister of this country...BJP can do whatever it wants...keep making tall claims or buy the media but Modi will never be able to become the prime minister", Verma told reporters here last night.*
> 
> *The union minister said that, "If Rahul Gandhi becomes the prime minister of the country, Modi will be in jail in six months time as he is an accused in the Gujarat riots".*
> 
> Verma said several founder members of the BJP have been "humiliated" and "sidelined" after Modi's elevation in the party.
> 
> Dismissing suggestions that a joint candidate will be fielded against Modi from Varanasi, he said a strong candidate will be fielded by Congress from there and it would be decided soon.
> 
> Later addressing an election meeting in Itiyathok township of Gonda from where he is seeking re-election, Verma described Modi and Mulayam Singh as the biggest "enemies of secularism".
> 
> Facing competition from Akbar Ahmed Dumpy (BSP) and Masoor Khan (Peace Party) at a time when BJP is confident of getting support of Hindus in the constituency, Verma, ostensibly addressing the sizeable Muslim population, said, "Country is like a temple of democracy and we all have to protect and guard it".
> 
> "It is the duty of all Hindus and Muslims to guard the country and temple of democracy from dogs (who are out to soil it)", Verma said.
> 
> The union minister noted that in these elections everyone is out to become the prime minister.
> 
> Referring to the lion and hyena barbs exchanged between Modi and Akhilesh Yadav, Verma advised the UP chief Minister to tell his Gujarat counterpart that "he would be given a goat of Etawah feeding on whose milk he (Modi) too would become a goat".
> 
> The Congress leader said though his party will not field candidates from Kannauj and Mainpuri (seats contested by SP's Dimple Yadav and Mulayam Singh Yadav), it will put up a candidate in Azamgarh (the other seat from where Mulayam is in the fray).
> 
> LS polls 2014: Narendra Modi will be in jail if Rahul Gandhi becomes PM, says Beni - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> .................................
> 
> Do you think Narendra Modi can become prime minister of India even if BJP comes in power?






Who is the FOOL wearing a " Dunce Cap " ?


----------



## dawn_news

I think Pak relation with India can only improve when stanch hindu is PM of India. A real hindu will never hate pure land. Case in point look at BJP and Pak goverment relations. While congress pigs divided subcontinent because of their hatered of muslims.

Modi is best for both countries.


----------



## TimeToScoot

And what will happen when Modi will become PM? Subramanian Swamy will tell you (1:30)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sergi

*Rightttttt ,,,,,, now do tell us what stopped you doing that in last TEN years of your Government !!!!!!!

*


----------



## Chronos

Nuri Natt said:


> I think Pak relation with India can only improve when stanch hindu is PM of India. A real hindu will never hate pure land. Case in point look at BJP and Pak goverment relations. While congress pigs divided subcontinent because of their hatered of muslims.
> 
> Modi is best for both countries.



Richard Nixon and Mao of China right?


----------



## saikumar

MODI will become primeminister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

Skull and Bones said:


> Half of India will be in psychiatric rehab in Rahul Gandhi becomes PM.



And the other half?



aazidane said:


> What has been this moron smoking?



That thing which you are smoking?(your Avatar)



jaunty said:


> Kohli ki vaar, South Africa ki haar, abki baar Modi ki sarkar!



Are we taking this too far, 
Nah, Ab ki bar Modi Sarkar!!


----------



## cheekybird

Screambowl said:


> yeh naya drama hai


Jab modi cow slaughter ke khilaf baat kerke drama ker sakta hai to ye kion nahin?



jaunty said:


> Kohli ki vaar, South Africa ki haar, abki baar Modi ki sarkar!


Tera Bhai uska Bhai sab ka Bhai Rahul sab ka Bhai (sorry cant call him my Bhai )


----------



## atlssa

Really?


----------



## SrNair

Zahur Ahmed Chowdhury said:


> How can Indians elect a man who did this to his own people?
> 
> Warning: graphic picture
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-V_5BtB6qtcg/T0RyC4MblnI/AAAAAAAAFy0/qx2tj9RN1YQ/s1600/Gujarat Riots-3.jpg



No use man .This fake agenda and propogation of news worked till recently.Even I believed that .But main propogator Tehelka and its owner is now in jail.And we also know more info about 1984 riots.So Indians like me already rejected this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Echo_419 said:


> Item girl hai
> You remember those girls in school which always used to say tell me I am Pretty
> Kejri is like that
> 
> 
> 
> You have a youtube version of this
> My apple does not support Flash player




After critisizing Modi, Kejri has become a non political entity now. If you this thread itself, It had a lots of discussion about Kejri 15 days back. Now there is no kejri in picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

thesolar65 said:


> And the other half?



The other half is always busy working their *** off to bring food for their children at the end of the day, they don't give a **** about Modi or Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> N.Ram looked as if he will cry any moment.. Finally these Left ch***y@s are realizing the writing on the wall.




Bhai bihar me kya halat he kitni seats ?


----------



## naveen mishra

Beni prasad verma is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

levina said:


> I hope he doesnt turn out to be a dud like OBAMA...who made 100s of promises only to renege later.
> Remember "YES WE CAN" campaign???
> 
> 
> I agree to that.
> Lolzzzz
> We dont have a better option.




You do not know this Guy. He has an extraordinary capabilitiy to understand the issues and find innovative solutions of the issue. further to that, he has a very broad vision and capability to conceive, execute and complete mega projects in a very compressed time line and budget.

He is not like dumb MM. Mark my word, If he comes to power, india will be an automobile and textile Hub. There will be an explosion in job market. He will ask industrialist to compete with China (Which he told to Industrialists in Gujarat) He will use technology to reduce corruption.

Most Important of all, He will reduce unplanned expenditures at a great rate and increase planned expenditure. In Gujarat, there is a 12 fold rise in planned expenditure in 12 years. You will witness river linkage (River grid work)starting soon.



ExtraOdinary said:


> Another fascist is born



Infact Fasist dominates this forum now.



arp2041 said:


> Almost all polls giving 240 seats to NDA (minus TDP).




News X- 243 Without TDP
IBN- 236-246 Without TDP) (increase of 25 seats since last poll in February)
NDTV-259 with TDP. (increase of 30 seats since last poll in February)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Rahul to Sonia...

Maa apna prachar hai bekaar

Ab ki baar modi sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> Buddy, Congress is trying to Polarize the Muslim votes but they din't thought about Reverse Polarization of Hindu votes.
> 
> It's no shock if Hindu votes polarize for BJP, it could end with 350+ seats, but that has never been case.
> 
> But if Congress is trying to show us the picture through the prism of Hindu-Muslim divide so be it, I for one never vote on religious line, give me performance & u get my vote, but if now voting for BJP as a Hindu just b'coz i can no longer stand the corrupt Congress so be IT. Yes, I am Communal, F SICK SICKULARISM.




The same thing happened in Gujarat in 2002. Mullah issued a fatva not to vote for BJP. VHP gave an advertisement in paper printing that Fatva and appealing to Hindus to do a conscious decision while voting. People around the various society called on the meeting to and decided to vote for BJP. In each society, it was decided that there should be a 100% voting in favor of BJP before 12 in the noon. 

No need to say what the result was.


----------



## HariPrasad

DarkPrince said:


> kitna paisa mila itni tareef kar raha itna toh kalu miah saudi arabia ka na kare




Hamen Nahi kalu Miya ki Darkar. Ab ki bar Modi Sarkar



arp2041 said:


> Modi will be in jail if Rahul becomes PM: Beni | Business Standard




Adat se Majboor.


----------



## kaykay

Modi ko dekh ke Beni ke fat jati hai har baar.
Aab ki baar Modi sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

@Parul @arp2041 @Echo_419


In my constituency of South Delhi, Muslims of Batla House and Jamia Nagar have ditched PAAP and are voting En-Block for Congress. I came to know about it yesterday while talking to a friend from that area.

Would it spoil chances of BJP?

In this area, PAAP could have helped BJP by dividing Muslim vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

anonymus said:


> @Parul @arp2041 @Echo_419
> 
> 
> In my constituency of South Delhi, Muslims of Batla House and Jamia Nagar have ditched PAAP and are voting En-Block for Congress. I came to know about it yesterday while talking to a friend from that area.
> 
> Would it spoil chances of BJP?
> 
> In this area, PAAP could have helped BJP by dividing Muslim vote.




As per opinion poll, BJP is much ahead of Congress and PAAP in delhi. Congress is poor 3rd. Shifting of PAAP vote to CONG will push congress to second position in place of third. To win election, at least half of PAAP vote should shift to BJP. That do not seem to be happening. Some PAAP votes have shifted to BJP also.


----------



## SHAMK9

IamBengali said:


>


Can we just for a sec focus on what he is wearing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

SHAMK9 said:


> Can we just for a sec focus on what he is wearing?



I'll do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

aliya bhatt se hai muje pyaar... abki bar modi sarkar....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

The biggest surprise. BJP crossing 50. (BJP ka ank UP main jayega 50 Ke par Abki bar Sarkaaaaaaar) . Couple of more percentage swing in Favor of BJP since February.

Congi, BSP reduced to single digit. That is great.

It is the high time to eliminate Amma, Papu combo from UP. A combined effort of Modi and swamy ramdev can make it happen.

BJP ka ank UP main jayega 50 Ke par, Abki bar Sarkaaaaaaar.
Congi Basapa nahi kar payegi 10 (Das) ke ank ko paar, Abki bar Sarkaaaaaaar.

@kbd-raaf 

Arey Thank cancel kyun kiya??

Mujey aise bhi bahut kam thanks milte hay. 

Meri sari post ko thanks laga do chalo.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

Kal yaha ke AAP ka LS candidate (well known personality) meri shop pe aaya tha hume kahe ne ki aap ko vote de     bahot maza aaya


----------



## HariPrasad

By Mistake, he used the name rahol Gandhi in place of Narendra Modi and vise av versa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

oFFbEAT said:


> convert to Hinduism, you don't have to drink camel piss, human piss anymore....



Or if that is too main stream to be not piss-ed (no pun intended ), he could adapt Vajrayana Buddhism and bring tranquility to his life. . It would still include your and our philosophies mixed.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, and this guy is the Union Minister of India?



Now you know why we have problems?


----------



## MilSpec

The most relevant video would be this


----------



## Tshering22

Abingdonboy said:


> This guy might think he is bolstering up votes but what he is actually doing is undermining the rulings of the Indian Supreme Court.
> 
> As a Union Minister this fool should know better.... this really is pathetic.




Tell me who respects the Supreme Court?

Arvind Kejriwal, Isharat Jahan ke Pappa Nitish, Pappu, AAPtards, Congees, their slaves, who?

All of them accuse NaMo about something even the Supreme Court cleared him for, despite the fact that EVERY SIT that he has attended has cleared him off every charge.

This, is the era of Secoolar terrorism against India where the word is a veil for jihadi and foreign infiltration into Indian politics. And Congress and its new B team of so-called 'aam aadmis' are the gateway to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Well, it is target 300 now.

Narendrabhai aage badho, sab tumhare saath hain...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## t_for_talli

IamBengali said:


> *LS polls 2014: Narendra Modi will be in jail if Rahul Gandhi becomes PM, says Beni*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *In provocative remarks, Congress leader and Union Minister Beni Prasad Verma has warned that Narendra Modi will be in jail in six months time if Rahul Gandhi becomes the Prime Minister.*
> 
> By PTI | 4 Apr, 2014, 01.52PM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALRAMPUR (UP): In provocative remarks, Congress leader and Union Minister Beni Prasad Verma has warned that Narendra Modi will be in jail in six months time if Rahul Gandhi becomes the Prime Minister.
> 
> While dubbing Modi as a "dictator", he also launched a vitriolic attack on the opposition parties, saying it is the "duty of all Hindus and Muslims to guard the country and temple of democracy from dogs."
> 
> * "Modi is a dictator and a dictator can never become the prime minister of this country...BJP can do whatever it wants...keep making tall claims or buy the media but Modi will never be able to become the prime minister", Verma told reporters here last night.*
> 
> *The union minister said that, "If Rahul Gandhi becomes the prime minister of the country, Modi will be in jail in six months time as he is an accused in the Gujarat riots".*
> 
> Verma said several founder members of the BJP have been "humiliated" and "sidelined" after Modi's elevation in the party.
> 
> Dismissing suggestions that a joint candidate will be fielded against Modi from Varanasi, he said a strong candidate will be fielded by Congress from there and it would be decided soon.
> 
> Later addressing an election meeting in Itiyathok township of Gonda from where he is seeking re-election, Verma described Modi and Mulayam Singh as the biggest "enemies of secularism".
> 
> Facing competition from Akbar Ahmed Dumpy (BSP) and Masoor Khan (Peace Party) at a time when BJP is confident of getting support of Hindus in the constituency, Verma, ostensibly addressing the sizeable Muslim population, said, "Country is like a temple of democracy and we all have to protect and guard it".
> 
> "It is the duty of all Hindus and Muslims to guard the country and temple of democracy from dogs (who are out to soil it)", Verma said.
> 
> The union minister noted that in these elections everyone is out to become the prime minister.
> 
> Referring to the lion and hyena barbs exchanged between Modi and Akhilesh Yadav, Verma advised the UP chief Minister to tell his Gujarat counterpart that "he would be given a goat of Etawah feeding on whose milk he (Modi) too would become a goat".
> 
> The Congress leader said though his party will not field candidates from Kannauj and Mainpuri (seats contested by SP's Dimple Yadav and Mulayam Singh Yadav), it will put up a candidate in Azamgarh (the other seat from where Mulayam is in the fray).
> 
> LS polls 2014: Narendra Modi will be in jail if Rahul Gandhi becomes PM, says Beni - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> .................................
> 
> Do you think Narendra Modi can become prime minister of India even if BJP comes in power?



This election :
Congress is saying If you vote for congress Rahul Gandhi will become PM
BJP is also saying If you vote for congress Rahul Gandhi will become PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

No Modi wave in villages, It's T-sunami of Modi. Buldhana, Maharashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

anonymus said:


> @Parul @arp2041 @Echo_419
> 
> 
> In my constituency of South Delhi, Muslims of Batla House and Jamia Nagar have ditched PAAP and are voting En-Block for Congress. I came to know about it yesterday while talking to a friend from that area.
> 
> Would it spoil chances of BJP?
> 
> In this area, PAAP could have helped BJP by dividing Muslim vote.



Any news of Muslim voting en-block is going to polarize voters in South Delhi and thus helping Ramesh Bidhuri.

In Urban South Delhi localities of Kalkaji, Saket, Vasant Kunj, Vasant Vihar, Pushp Vihar, Madangir and semi-urban Chhattarpur the Modi factor will get Bidhuri votes

South Delhi also has about 54-55 villages and its population comprises 31.64 per cent OBCs, SCs (18.47), Brahmins (9.38), Gujjars (9.4), Muslims (6.05), Punjabis (5.3 pc), Jats (5.29) while others constitute 14.83 per cent. Ramesh Bidhuri being a Gujjar, will be supported by Gujjars and OBCs will vote for him in the name of Modi (OBC himself) plus there will be more votes on the basis of Modi's pro development image in there. If et al. the environment is polarized then it will help Bidhuri getting much more votes in the name of Hindu vs Muslim contest.

Mind it BJP won 7 out of 10 assembly segments that fall under South Delhi constituency in the recent Delhi assembly elections. 3 were won by AAP and Congress won none. Now think about it, did BJP lose any of its vote share? were these Muslims supporters of BJP? The answer to both the question is no. These Muslims are simply moving from AAP to Congress and the same will have no major impact. I think South Delhi is one of the sure shot seat to fall into BJP's lap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

onu1886 said:


> Cheekyji bilawal bhutto ke rehte hue aapko rahul kaise pasand aa gaya?
> bilawal is sooooooo hot.


You think this thing is hot 




Eww



arp2041 said:


> aap 1 rupey 25 paisey me le rhi ho kya Rahul baba ko??


Anmol cheezon ka koi mol nahin hota


----------



## HariPrasad

See 

NDA Hitting 259 from 230 in one month.

Congress+ down by 5 in one month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

@HariPrasad Yesterday, I had posted these survye's from NDTV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Parul said:


> @HariPrasad Yesterday, I had posted these survye's from NDTV.




Ok Man,

I didn't see that. That is why I posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai bihar me kya halat he kitni seats ?



Around 25 out of 40..

BTW what did Amit Shah announce in Muzzafarnagar..? Mullah Mulayam's government will be dismissed if Modi comes to power...?

RSS Meeting today to ensure the victory of Modi 11211035

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

t_for_talli said:


> This election :
> Congress is saying If you vote for congress Rahul Gandhi will become PM
> BJP is also saying If you vote for congress Rahul Gandhi will become PM



And just 4 days ago, people were celebrating PappuDiwas on first of April, all over Twitter.


----------



## INDIC

SHAMK9 said:


> Can we just for a sec focus on what he is wearing?





Chinese-Dragon said:


> I'll do it.



He is wearing Manipuri Turban.


----------



## jha

In Muzzafarnagar, Amit Shah said we have to take revenge - www.bhaskar.com


----------



## Parul

“Narendra Modi will become PM”, says senior BJP leader LK Advani before filing his nomination from Gandhinagar. BJP's PM candidate will also accompany Advani while filing nomination papers.


----------



## Echo_419

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, and this guy is the Union Minister of India?



This is what we have been suffering for the past decade 
But come 16th may 
These suckers will be in jail in no time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

‘Har har tarakki’ chant at Sonia rally - The Times of India



> Incidentally, even though organizers were expecting a crowd of around 50,000, less than 10,000 turned up at the rally.



So even Rashtramata is not able to attract crowd.. Interesting..


----------



## ebungo

SHAMK9 said:


> Can we just for a sec focus on what he is wearing?


Manipuri traditional dress .during his visit at state of Manipur


----------



## Echo_419

anonymus said:


> @Parul @arp2041 @Echo_419
> 
> 
> In my constituency of South Delhi, Muslims of Batla House and Jamia Nagar have ditched PAAP and are voting En-Block for Congress. I came to know about it yesterday while talking to a friend from that area.
> 
> Would it spoil chances of BJP?
> 
> In this area, PAAP could have helped BJP by dividing Muslim vote.



Kya baat Bol rahe ho yaar 
It has possibility but I don't think it will have that much affect 
Good news CONG will be further reduced



HariPrasad said:


> The biggest surprise. BJP crossing 50. (BJP ka ank UP main jayega 50 Ke par Abki bar Sarkaaaaaaar) . Couple of more percentage swing in Favor of BJP since February.
> 
> Congi, BSP reduced to single digit. That is great.
> 
> It is the high time to eliminate *Amma*, *Papu* combo from UP. A combined effort of Modi and swamy ramdev can make it happen.
> 
> BJP ka ank UP main jayega 50 Ke par, Abki bar Sarkaaaaaaar.
> Congi Basapa nahi kar payegi 10 (Das) ke ank ko paar, Abki bar Sarkaaaaaaar.
> 
> @kbd-raaf
> 
> Arey Thank cancel kyun kiya??
> 
> Mujey aise bhi bahut kam thanks milte hay.
> 
> Meri sari post ko thanks laga do chalo.



You mean Behenji & Bhaiya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Tau nyu bolya 

abki baar modi sarkaar 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152765628908136





ke bera

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Around 25 out of 40..
> 
> BTW what did Amit Shah announce in Muzzafarnagar..? Mullah Mulayam's government will be dismissed if Modi comes to power...?
> 
> RSS Meeting today to ensure the victory of Modi 11211035




Rama madhav accepted that Sangh is highly active this time to make BJP win.


----------



## GURU DUTT




----------



## Screambowl

cheekybird said:


> Jab modi cow slaughter ke khilaf baat kerke drama ker sakta hai to ye kion nahin?



Don't be afraid, he talked about that for India, not for Pakistan.


----------



## Parul

कांग्रेस,सपा,बसपा,थर्ड फ्रंट, इनको गिनकर मारो जूते चार. जोर से बोलो मेरे यार....अबकी बार मोदी सरकार!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> कांग्रेस,सपा,बसपा,थर्ड फ्रंट, इनको गिनकर मारो जूते चार. जोर से बोलो मेरे यार....अबकी बार मोदी सरकार!




Aap ko kyun chhode maro usko bhi char pe char 

Aab ki baar modi sarkarrrrr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

_BJP's show of unity: accompanied by Narendra Modi, LK Advani files his nomination._
_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

_Secularism in India...



_



Jason bourne said:


> Aap ko kyun chhode maro usko bhi char pe char
> 
> Aab ki baar modi sarkarrrrr



AK-49 ko kal gussey pade they yaar, iss liye chod diya usko is bar, par ake rahe gi Modi Sarkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

BREAKING NEWS: इमाम बुखारी और कांग्रेस में डील हुई है: याहया बुखारी#Aajtak ...breaking news: ख़बरें: आज तक"

Minority confuse ho jayengi vote kisse du ; )


----------



## Parul

OMG!!! Madam-G is poorer than Rakhi Sawant!!!! Seriously, this is "Joke of the Century"!!!! 

-- AND THE JOKE IS ON US....


----------



## Kompromat

@Emmie

Please move it to C&SA section and merge it with the Indian political sticky.


----------



## Roybot

@Parul is that you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Echo_419 said:


> Kya baat Bol rahe ho yaar
> It has possibility but I don't think it will have that much affect
> Good news CONG will be further reduced




I want to see congress reduced to 60.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Mulayam Singh Yadav has very high chance of loosing election from Azamgarh. Muslims are rather unhappy with him. On top of that two Muslim Candidates are vocally criticizing him in every rally. BJP's candidate has some solid grip on Yadav voters. Forward caste voters are voting for BJP. A large slice of Dalits and OBCs are also for BJP this time. All in all a wonderful match this time in Azamgarh..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Mulayam Singh Yadav has very high chance of loosing election from Azamgarh. Muslims are rather unhappy with him. On top of that two Muslim Candidates are vocally criticizing him in every rally. BJP's candidate has some solid grip on Yadav voters. Forward caste voters are voting for BJP. A large slice of Dalits and OBCs are also for BJP this time. All in all a wonderful match this time in Azamgarh..



jha saab 25 se kya honga biharse 30+ niklvao :0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> jha saab 25 se kya honga biharse 30+ niklvao :0



Ticket distribution theek se hua hota to 30 bhi sambhav tha...

Waise chinta karne ki baat nahin hai. Jaroorat hui to JD-U aur RJD ko toda jayega...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

@Nair saab Njaan ethavana BJP canidatinu vendi work cheythu ,And many old friends became political foes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Ticket distribution theek se hua hota to 30 bhi sambhav tha...
> 
> Waise chinta karne ki baat nahin hai. Jaroorat hui to JD-U aur RJD ko toda jayega...




Undono ki jarurat nahi padengi dont worry ; )


----------



## jbond197

Kejriwal is gonna declare Solicitor General corrupt now..

Kejriwal govt’s FIR against Moily, Deora, Mukesh illegal: Solicitor General - The Hindu

And look at this - Abhi ghar basa nahin aur ....

China takes stock of Modi, ready to do business - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Marxist said:


> @Nair saab Njaan ethavana BJP canidatinu vendi work cheythu ,And many old friends became political foes



??? english plzz..



Jason bourne said:


> Undono ki jarurat nahi padengi dont worry ; )



Dekhte hain... Waise would be better if JD-U is broken just for fun..


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/452442841214500864

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

@Roybot I ain't in that pic.  In a day or two, I'll share my pictures with BJP Karyakartas in Bimaru Corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

HariPrasad said:


> I want to see congress reduced to 60.



Aise hai muje bhi hot Bandi chaiye 
ab har cheez to sach nahi ho sakti 
90 is still hopefull,Par party karenge agar 60 pe congwale Rukh gaye toh


----------



## GreenFoe

YAllahu lalluhu narindarr modi -yahood hanood alliance 






Ya allah muzz ke sath kya hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

GreenFoe said:


> YAllahu lalluhu narindarr modi -yahood hanood alliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya allah muzz ke sath kya hoga


Zaid Hamid ki phat ke ho gayi char, Abki baar Modi Sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

jha said:


> ??? english plzz..
> 
> 
> 
> Dekhte hain... Waise would be better if JD-U is broken just for fun..



nothing there ,i told nair that i worked for local BJP candidate ....And due to that many old friends are angry towards me


----------



## Mujraparty

Rahul Gandhi faces poll disaster as India is set for historic vote | World news | The Observer


----------



## abjktu

Marxist said:


> nothing there ,i told nair that i worked for local BJP candidate ....And due to that many old friends are angry towards me


keralathill eethavanegillum thamara vizhiyumo??


----------



## Marxist

abjktu said:


> keralathill eethavanegillum thamara vizhiyumo??



Chances are less , TVM and Kasaragod seatukallil aanu prathiksha


----------



## Roybot

Marxist said:


> Chances are less , TVM and Kasaragod seatukallil aanu prathiksha



Any chances of BJP winning a seat in Kerala?


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> Any chances of BJP winning a seat in Kerala?



I don't think so. I know, we mallus suck 

@Roybot Provided Congress loses, will this be the end of the Nehru-Gandhi dynasty?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Roybot said:


> Any chances of BJP winning a seat in Kerala?



Small chance in Thiruvanthapuram seat and expecting BJP to reach second position in kasaragod seat ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

Marxist said:


> Chances are less , TVM and Kasaragod seatukallil aanu prathiksha


kasargodu kazhinja thavana kittiya votu polum labhikumo ennu samshayamaanu...bhaasha nyoona pakshamkalaaya Kannada,thulu,konkani,maratikalaanu avide bjp yude thuruppucheettu...avide eethavana aa vibhaavamgalill pettavar avide sthanaarthikalaakanamenaanu aagrahichirunnathu.malayaliyaaya surendrane sthanaarthiyaakiyathu thellum bhodhichittilla..ee thavana maatikuthaanum sadhithayundu..
TVM shashiyeetan paatum paadi jayikkum..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Roybot said:


> Any chances of BJP winning a seat in Kerala?



There might be a fighting chance in Trivandrum and Kasaragod...... ...... BJP chances in kerala is the best it has been in years. Lets wait and watch but don't put too much hope into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

abjktu said:


> kasargodu kazhinja thavana kittiya votu polum labhikumo ennu samshayamaanu...bhaasha nyoona pakshamkalaaya Kannada,thulu,konkani,maratikalaanu avide bjp yude thuruppucheettu...avide eethavana aa vibhaavamgalill pettavar avide sthanaarthikalaakanamenaanu aagrahichirunnathu.malayaliyaaya surendrane sthanaarthiyaakiyathu thellum bhodhichittilla..ee thavana maatikuthaanum sadhithayundu..
> TVM shashiyeetan paatum paadi jayikkum..



He tried his best to remove outsider tag ....he learned tulu and Kannada and moved to kasaragod in 2009 and always claims he is not an outsider but a permanent resident .....factors favouring surendran are 1) congress candidate is t Siddique ,He will get good share of Minority votes , 2) presence of AAP ,their candidate is Leader of anti-endosulfan movement and finally the consolidation of Hindu votes in sensitive areas ....

Shasi veendumo ???? Bennet x'ian vote pidikummo ?


----------



## Roybot

Ravi Nair said:


> I don't think so. I know, we mallus suck
> 
> @Roybot Provided Congress loses, will this be the end of the Nehru-Gandhi dynasty?



Not sure about Nehru-Gandhi dynasty, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Congress party breaks. Few more TMCs, NCPs and YSR Congress maybe.


----------



## abjktu

Marxist said:


> He tried his best to remove outsider tag ....he learned tulu and Kannada and moved to kasaragod in 2009 and always claims he is not an outsider but a permanent resident .....factors favouring surendran are 1) congress candidate is t Siddique ,He will get good share of Minority votes ,And 2) presence of AAP ,their candidate is Leader of anti-endosulfan movement and finally the consolidation of Hindu votes in sensitive areas


illa chetta..ee paranja endosalphan bhadhitha pradeshamkalil bahubhoori bhagavum Kannada/thulu bhooripaksha mekhalakalaaya kasargod manjeeshwaram thalukukalil pettaveyaanu... appo aa votelaam swabhavikamaayum chinnichu pokum..
pinne thekan mekhalakalaaya neeleshwaram,kajankadu ellam malayali athum Marxist partiyude urukku kottakalaanu..avide poyi oru mayirum pudungaan pattilla..


----------



## Roybot

Manvantaratruti said:


> There might be a fighting chance in Trivandrum and Kasaragod...... ...... BJP chances in kerala is the best it has been in years. Lets wait and watch but don't put too much hope into it.



That's a good sign. This election is just the beginning I reckon, next 5 years BJP should focus on strengthening its base in the states where BJP is weak.


----------



## Marxist

abjktu said:


> illa chetta..ee paranja endosalphan bhadhitha pradeshamkalil bahubhoori bhagavum Kannada/thulu bhooripaksha mekhalakalaaya kasargod manjeeshwaram thalukukalil pettaveyaanu... appo aa votelaam swabhavikamaayum chinnichu pokum..
> pinne thekan mekhalakalaaya neeleshwaram,kajankadu ellam malayali athum Marxist partiyude urukku kottakalaanu..avide poyi oru mayirum pudungaan pattilla..



neelshwarum kannur jilayile seatukalil CPI (M) thanne jayikum no doubt in that ,But am expecting surendran to offer a tough fight and reach second position


----------



## abjktu

Marxist said:


> neelshwarum kannur jilayile seatukalil CPI (M) thanne jayikum no doubt in that ,But am expecting surendran to offer a tough fight and reach second position


prathaashikaam..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

wow, guys not be a stickler and a spoiler, but it is respectful if we keep the conversation in English

@Marxist @abjktu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Lmao check out this desperate "article". Krantikari, bahaut hi krantikari 

AAP's Yogendra Yadav was called Salim as a child : Highlights, News - India Today


----------



## jha

@Marxist , @Ravi Nair , @abjktu How much truth in this article..?

In Keralaâs social lab, a Modi formula

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Roybot said:


> Lmao check out this desperate "article". Krantikari, bahaut hi krantikari
> 
> AAP's Yogendra Yadav was called Salim as a child : Highlights, News - India Today



Ya read it some time back. Turns out his JNU father wanted to go full retard (secular) with his kid  ..... his sister was given some muslim name too. Talk about being brain washed !!!


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in Delhi,

Intelligence Report Gives BJP Four Out of Seven in Delhi -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> @Marxist , @Ravi Nair , @abjktu How much truth in this article..?
> 
> In Keralaâs social lab, a Modi formula



100% true. This strategy might actually work.

BTW before people misunderstand and blame the muslims ..... the Sabarimala Temple was set on fire by *Christian Fundamentalists *in kerala.

Sabarimala Temple Arson Case: Enquiry Report

Here is a link for the actual report. Most people are ignorant of it and it has been successfully suppressed by the secular media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Meanwhile in Delhi,
> 
> Intelligence Report Gives BJP Four Out of Seven in Delhi -The New Indian Express


I hope a miracle happens and Meenakshi Lekhi gets elected. She'd be a good parlamentarian and i can just imagine her fiercely debating with the opposition. Rajya sabha will have smriti and Lok sabha Meenakshi. It'll be a good combination.


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## Chronos

Manvantaratruti said:


> 100% true. *This strategy might actually work.*
> 
> BTW before people misunderstand and blame the muslims ..... the Sabarimala Temple was set on fire by *Christian Fundamentalists *in kerala.
> 
> Sabarimala Temple Arson Case: Enquiry Report
> 
> Here is a link for the actual report. Most people are ignorant of it and it has been successfully suppressed by the secular media.



It is the so called 'lower' castes who make up the backbone of CPM.

It is a sound strategem to lure away Ezhavas and Pulayas to BJP


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/452711312653418496


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> It is the so called 'lower' castes who make up the backbone of CPM.
> 
> It is a sound strategem to lure away Ezhavas and Pulayas to BJP



What about you Nairs..? No chance of voting for saffron..?


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> What about you Nairs..? No chance of voting for saffron..?



Actually, the Nairs make up a significant proportion of the vote for BJP in Kerala. But they are not the majority within the Nairs.

Ezhavas (a larger community than Nairs) and Pulayas are numerically superior and if you want a few more seats, you need their support.

Same in India as well, as much as one can hate caste based politics, in terms of Realpolitik, you probably have to sway Dalits and others to vote for you to consolidate your majority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Time to change dp on fb,twitter, pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*BJP, TDP join hands for polls in Andhra Pradesh, Telangana*

HYDERABAD: BJP and TDP on Sunday formally announced electoral alliance for the upcoming polls in Andhra Pradesh and Telangana. 

TDP chief Chandrababu Naidu announced his return to the NDA in the presence of BJP leaders and Akali Dal leader and NDA co-convenor Naresh Gujral. 

*Under the arrangement, the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) will contest 47 assembly and seven Lok Sabha seats in Telangana and 15 assembly and five Lok Sabha seats in Seemandhra, said BJP sources. 

The Telugu Desam Party (TDP) as the major regional party will contest 72 assembly and 10 Lok Sabha seats in Telangana and 160 assembly and 20 Lok Sabha seats in Seemandhra. *

Elections to 119 assembly and 17 Lok Sabha seats in Telangana are scheduled for April 30 while 175 assembly and 25 Lok Sabha constituencies in Seemandhra will go to polls May 7. 

The breakthrough in alliance talks came on Saturday night after the intervention of the top leaders of the BJP and the TDP. At one stage, the talks appeared to have collapsed. 

BJP national spokesperson Prakash Javadekar, Akali Dal leader Naresh Gujral, BJP treasurer Piyush Goyal and Satish Jee of the RSS held talks with the TDP leaders at a hotel. 

The TDP leaders who held the talks were Sujana Chowdhary, E. Dayakar Rao, Y. Ramakrishnudu, M. Narasimhulu. 

Javadekar met TDP chief N Chandrababu Naidu twice on Saturday. 

The TDP was initially reluctant to leave for the BJP more than 40 assembly and seven Lok Sabha seats in Telangana and 15 assembly and four Lok Sabha seats in Seemandhra. 

The two parties reached the agreement as the delay was leading to rebellion in both the camps. The leaders and cadres of both the BJP and the TDP were mounting pressure on their leadership not to leave their strongholds. 

Leaders of the BJP's district units in Telangana have even threatened to resign.

BJP, TDP join hands for polls in Andhra Pradesh, Telangana - The Times of India

*Secularism or growth? The choice is yours*
This month’s national election may well be the most important in India’s history. Our country faces a limited window of opportunity called the ‘demographic dividend’ and if we elect the right candidate, prosperity will enter crores of lives. And in the course of time, India will become a middle class country. If we elect the wrong candidate, India will experience a ‘demographic disaster’ and the great hope of youth will turn into despair. 

India’s opportunity comes from being uniquely young — the large majority of people are of working age. Such a demographic situation gener ally brings a surge in economic growth as gains to society from those in the productive age far outweigh the burden of supporting the old and the very young. The dividend typically adds two percentage points to per capita GDP growth per year, as many economically successful countries have demonstrated in the past. 

We should vote for the candidate who has the ability to harvest the demographic dividend. He will achieve it by investing in infrastructure and skills training; cut red tape to encourage private investment; and eliminate unproductive subsidies. This will create masses of new jobs. People in those jobs will consume more, which will give impetus to consumer industries. They will also save more, which will drive investment and growth. With more production, inflation will gradually decline. Falling fertility in the demographic transition will improve women’s health which will add to the workforce and improve social indicators. Higher income and lower subsidies will improve government’s finances, making it possible to invest more in education, health and welfare of the poor. 

Who among the rival parties is best capable of delivering the demographic dividend? Certainly not the regional parties — they are mainly obsessed with local issues. The Aam Aadmi Party is con cerned with corruption and crony capitalism and has shown little interest in attracting investment or creating jobs. Between the two national parties the Congress is ambivalent. Its reformers under stand the power of the demographic dividend but they are usually trumped by a ruling dynasty that favours equity over growth, preferring give-aways to win votes from the poor. Although Congress new manifesto does speak of jobs and growth, it is a half-hearted attempt. Because of this ambiva lence, reforms and infrastructure building slowed in the UPA government, confusing investors and paralyzing the bureaucracy. And this led to a trag ic fall in India’s growth and rise in inflation. 

That leaves the BJP. As an opposition, it has been a disaster. However, the BJP’s thinking in the past year has been dramatically transformed by Narendra Modi who is single-mindedly focused on investment, jobs, skills and growth — key ingredients in realizing a demographic dividend Modi has proven to be a consummate implement er, a rare skill among India’s politicians. His suc cess lies in giving clear direction to the bureauc racy, which could help him un-gum the system at the centre. Given clarity of purpose, the Indian bureaucracy is capable of high performance, as we saw in Narasimha Rao’s first two years from 1991 to 1993. For these reasons, he is our best chance to deliver the demographic dividend. 

Modi is likely to reduce corruption as well based on his record. Those who think he will fail to manage a coalition do not give him credit for being a shrewd politician who has recently wrest ed leadership of his party. The BJP without Modi is an unappealing option; nor is voting for him vote for RSS’ social agenda. The RSS is afraid in fact, that its Hindutva programme might be marginalized by his economic agenda. But there is a clear risk in voting for Modi — he is polariz ing, sectarian and authoritarian. There is a great er risk, however, in not voting for him. It is to not create jobs for 8-10 million youth that enter the market each year. One per cent rise in GDP rough ly adds 15 lakh direct jobs; each job creates three indirect jobs, and each job supports five people This means three crore people are impacted by one per cent growth. Restoring growth to 8% is prize worth thinking about when casting one’ vote. There will always be a trade-off in values at the ballot box and those who place secularism above demographic dividend are wrong and elitist.

Secularism or growth? The choice is yours by Men & Ideas : Gurcharan Das's blog-The Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

'Secular' plot against Modi in Varanasi? - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: The delay in the announcement of a Congress candidate against Narendra Modi for Varanasi seat has led political circles to wonder about possible attempts to hammer out an understanding among "secular" parties against BJP's PM candidate.

While SP and BSP have already announced their candidates, sources said that this does not preclude an unstated pact among them and Congress for making things difficult for Modi.

Sources indicated that the desire to make things difficult for the Gujarat CM was the main reason why Congress has delayed announcing its candidate for the seat.

Congress sources confirmed that the party's choice had narrowed down to two local contenders, Ajay Rai and former MP Rajesh Mishra. But it has dithered on making the announcement despite the fact that whoever gets the nod will need time to prepare for what could be a real hard run.

Indications are that the tacit understanding being attempted by the three players may seek to tilt the social equations: politician's code for caste interplay- against Modi as far as possible.

Candidates of SP and BSP belong to the larger Vaishya fraternity: a collective which is supposed to be sympathetic to Modi's PM aspirations. Ditto for AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal who has pitched himself in the Varanasi arena.

The non-BJP parties have spurned calls for putting up a "joint candidate" against Modi, essentially because they will not like to be seen as reluctant about taking on "communal" BJP's PM candidate.

Sources said Congress is likely to hold deliberations for finalizing its choice for Varanasi seat on Sunday. Congress's preference for Ajay Rai and Rajesh Mishra has been influenced by caste considerations. Rai is an acknowledged figure among Bhumihars who have a sizeable presence in the prestigious constituency. Likewise, Mishra's presence in the Congress' short list is being explained by the fact that fellow Brahmins make up a significant chunk of the constituency and the calculation is that the former Congress MP will be able to tap into the alleged sense of hurt among the community over the sitting MP Murli Manohar Joshi having to make way for Modi.

A section of Congressmen from Varanasi wanted the leadership to consider fielding Priyanka Gandhi Vadra against Modi on the ground that she will put up a real fight against Modi. The plea did not find favour with the leadership which, according to sources, feels that a bigger profile for her may muddle the message about brother Rahul being the new party boss.


----------



## kurup

Marxist said:


> @Nair saab Njaan ethavana BJP canidatinu vendi work cheythu ,And many old friends became political foes



arku vendiya work cheythe ??


----------



## GreenFoe

modi demolished babri :pakistani mullah 

Google Translate


----------



## Marxist

kurup said:


> arku vendiya work cheythe ??



Shaujumon Vattekad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

jha said:


> @Marxist , @Ravi Nair , @abjktu How much truth in this article..?
> 
> In Keralaâs social lab, a Modi formula



Article is based on facts , Modiji's visit to Shivagiri Mutt (Ezhava community) and Kayal sammelanam (KPMS ,Pulaya community) was a good political move , I feel the kerala state unit failed to capitalize on the wave Modiji created here ....


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> Lmao check out this desperate "article". Krantikari, bahaut hi krantikari
> 
> AAP's Yogendra Yadav was called Salim as a child : Highlights, News - India Today



Height of desperation....


----------



## jha

FIR lodged against Amit Shah. May get arrested. If he gets arrested, Polarization will be complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> FIR lodged against Amit Shah. May get arrested. If he gets arrested, Polarization will be complete.



Have the people of UP started considering Amit Shah as their *own *leader (and not an outsider) ?


----------



## jha

Manvantaratruti said:


> Have the people of UP started considering Amit Shah as their *own *leader (and not an outsider) ?



Hindus consider him a Hindu leader who has been ( if he is ) arrested for talking about their samman. This will be seen as blatant appeasement by SP, Congress and BSP. RSS and BJP cadre will ensure that every Hindu understands what is the nefarious plans of secular parties.

If Amit Shah gets arrested, BJP will win at least 50 seats. There will be consolidation in all areas of Hindi heartland and Secular parties have made sure that BJP repeats its performance of 1998.


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> FIR lodged against Amit Shah. May get arrested. If he gets arrested, Polarization will be complete.



Oh Please Please Please throw him in JAIL 

BTW, KARTA HU ME BRAD PITT KI BIWI SEY PYAAR...........ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!


----------



## dray

In last 3-4 days too much of Hindutva, too much of hate speeches, too much of bigotry, while economy, growth, development took a back seat. Media is focusing on this big time; including pro-BJP media, even a 2%-3% change of mind among fence-sitters can wreck havoc on BJP's election prospects. Is BJP digging its own grave?  

@Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @scorpionx @levina @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> In last 3-4 days too much of Hindutva, too much of hate speeches, too much of bigotry, while economy, growth, development took a back seat. Media is focusing on this big time; including pro-BJP media, even a 2%-3% change of mind among fence-sitters can wreck havoc on BJP's election prospects. Is BJP digging its own grave?
> 
> @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @scorpionx @levina @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @Roybot



Ohhh no do we still have the elephant in the room??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

DRAY said:


> In last 3-4 days too much of Hindutva, too much of hate speeches, too much of bigotry, while economy, growth, development took a back seat. Media is focusing on this big time; including pro-BJP media, even a 2%-3% change of mind among fence-sitters can wreck havoc on BJP's election prospects. Is BJP digging its own grave?
> 
> @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @scorpionx @levina @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @Roybot



actually it's reverse of that what you are thinking............

sorry to say but there are many fools who pay no heed to development etc. talks by bjp/modi, to force them to vote for BJP, Polarization is the only way, BJP can't show blatant poloarization like Ayodhya issue etc. but some subtle communalism by Modi's most trusted man. Do you think Amit Shah din't knew someone was making recording of his speech??

Let UP govt. arrest him & techtonic plates in UP will be shifting.

U will see 10 more seats from UP than what Opinion polls are showing.

sad, but it is IMPORTANT thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Android

Amit Shah truly is a master strategist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> In last 3-4 days too much of Hindutva, too much of hate speeches, too much of bigotry, while economy, growth, development took a back seat. Media is focusing on this big time; including pro-BJP media, even a 2%-3% change of mind among fence-sitters can wreck havoc on BJP's election prospects. Is BJP digging its own grave?
> @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @scorpionx @levina @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @Roybot


Do you Know What Shahi Imam Did He Unmasked Muslims Thoughts in This Elections. Sorry Too Say Pal He did Something Which Even Bjp Not Able To achieve Till Now Big Hindu Polarization in Whole Country. If You Are Pro Secular Then You will Not Understand Whats Coming Next After Amit Shah Controversy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

jha said:


> Hindus consider him a Hindu leader who has been ( if he is ) arrested for talking about their samman. This will be seen as blatant appeasement by SP, Congress and BSP. RSS and BJP cadre will ensure that every Hindu understands what is the nefarious plans of secular parties.
> 
> If Amit Shah gets arrested, BJP will win at least 50 seats. There will be consolidation in all areas of Hindi heartland and Secular parties have made sure that BJP repeats its performance of 1998.





arp2041 said:


> actually it's reverse of that what you are thinking............
> 
> sorry to say but there are many fools who pay no heed to development etc. talks by bjp/modi, to force them to vote for BJP, Polarization is the only way, BJP can't show blatant poloarization like Ayodhya issue etc. but some subtle communalism by Modi's most trusted man. Do you think Amit Shah din't knew someone was making recording of his speech??
> 
> Let UP govt. arrest him & techtonic plates in UP will be shifting.
> 
> U will see 10 more seats from UP than what Opinion polls are showing.
> 
> sad, but it is IMPORTANT thing to do.



Are you sure about it? This might fetch some seats for BJP in UP and in couple of other states in Hindi belt, but I think this damaging for the overall appeal of BJP on a national level. There is a very large chunk of voters who are not captive voters of any party, and they will vote for Modi for his "Development" agenda, this "Hindutva" agenda will confuse them. I strongly believe in India "Secular" (in true sense) voters are much more in numbers than "Hindu" or "Muslim" voters because most Hindus with overwhelming majority don't feel threatened or insecure to vote as "Hindus". This increasing emphasis on polarization by BJP will be a bad deal for them. Congress and other parties know this and that's why they kept on labeling BJP as a communal party, so far BJP did well to move ahead from this label, but somehow they lost track and now they are actually helping Congress and other so called secular parties by their stupid antics.



levina said:


> Ohhh no do we still have the elephant in the room??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Did not elope with anyone's girl, says Kejriwal over quitting


----------



## Dem!god

DRAY said:


> In last 3-4 days too much of Hindutva, too much of hate speeches, too much of bigotry, while economy, growth, development took a back seat. Media is focusing on this big time; including pro-BJP media, even a 2%-3% change of mind among fence-sitters can wreck havoc on BJP's election prospects. Is BJP digging its own grave?
> 
> @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @scorpionx @levina @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @Roybot


bro....I will tell u this.....a long as there is religion in our society it will influence people......it doesn't matter how much educated u become...
and in any country..religion will always play a role...no matter what.....
and don't worry BJP is nt digging its grave......its just paving iits path.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> Are you sure about it? This might fetch some seats for BJP in UP and in couple of other states in Hindi belt, but I think this damaging for the overall appeal of BJP on a national level. There is a very large chunk of voters who are not captive voters of any party, and they will vote for Modi for his "Development" agenda, this "Hindutva" agenda will confuse them. I strongly believe in India "Secular" (in true sense) voters are much more in numbers than "Hindu" or "Muslim" voters because most Hindus with overwhelming majority don't feel threatened or insecure to vote as "Hindus". This increasing emphasis on polarization by BJP will be a bad deal for them. Congress and other parties know this and that's why they kept on labeling BJP as a communal party, so far BJP did well to move ahead from this label, but somehow they lost track and now they are actually helping Congress and other so called secular parties by their stupid antics.


Seriously Look Pal All India Knows What Bjp Is They Are Right-wingers With Rss Ideology All India Knows that.Nothing New About them They Are Second Oldest Party But Still they are Going For them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


>



I meant do they still have to worry??
The election results are clear even before it started. Or so I think.
But I hope they dont water down months of campaigning at this last moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

DRAY said:


> Are you sure about it? This might fetch some seats for BJP in UP and in couple of other states in Hindi belt, but I think this damaging for the overall appeal of BJP on a national level. There is a very large chunk of voters who are not captive voters of any party, and they will vote for Modi for his "Development" agenda, this "Hindutva" agenda will confuse them. I strongly believe in India "Secular" (in true sense) voters are much more in numbers than "Hindu" or "Muslim" voters because most Hindus with overwhelming majority don't feel threatened or insecure to vote as "Hindus". This increasing emphasis on polarization by BJP will be a bad deal for them. Congress and other parties know this and that's why they kept on labeling BJP as a communal party, so far BJP did well to move ahead from this label, but somehow they lost track and now they are actually helping Congress and other so called secular parties by their stupid antics.



This was one tactical move and now BJP will go all out to propagate that opposition is trying to distort the election campaign while BJP itself is focused on Development. No move is stupid in the last few days of elections. People have already made their mind. This move is not even aimed are whole UP, but restricted to West-UP + Haryana. Jaats have got the message and so have Dalits. This area and the adjoining ones give around 40 seats. BJP will get >80% of those seats now. There are still some days left in campaigning and Modi's 3D campaign will solely focus on Development while 2 tier leaders like AMit Shah and Uma Bharati can pander to the Hindutva voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

NKVD said:


> Do you Know What Shahi Imam Did He Unmasked Muslims Thoughts in This Elections. Sorry Too Say Pal He did Something Which Even Bjp Not Able To achieve Till Now Big Hindu Polarization in Whole Country. If You Are Pro Secular Then You will Not Understand Whats Coming Next After Amit Shah Controversy



In general Hindus don't vote as a block, Hindus don't vote as Hindus, and Shahi Imam and his statements will barely have any impact on this election, there is no Hindutva wave in this country, there never was, people are voting for more pressing issues. Hindutva never won any major national election, you like it or not Indians are secular in general, BJP's transition from development to polarization at the last moment might hurt them.


----------



## arp2041

DRAY said:


> Are you sure about it? This might fetch some seats for BJP in UP and in couple of other states in Hindi belt, but I think this damaging for the overall appeal of BJP on a national level. There is a very large chunk of voters who are not captive voters of any party, and they will vote for Modi for his "Development" agenda, this "Hindutva" agenda will confuse them. I strongly believe in India "Secular" (in true sense) voters are much more in numbers than "Hindu" or "Muslim" voters because most Hindus with overwhelming majority don't feel threatened or insecure to vote as "Hindus". This increasing emphasis on polarization by BJP will be a bad deal for them. Congress and other parties know this and that's why they kept on labeling BJP as a communal party, so far BJP did well to move ahead from this label, but somehow they lost track and now they are actually helping Congress and other so called secular parties by their stupid antics.



Read this & you will understand that Amit Shah absolutely knows what he is doing (infact i am becoming his fan, started to like him more than Modi  )

Amit Shah, BJP's master strategist | Business Standard

Amit Shah, the grand strategist : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

DRAY said:


> In last 3-4 days too much of Hindutva, too much of hate speeches, too much of bigotry, while economy, growth, development took a back seat. Media is focusing on this big time; including pro-BJP media, even a 2%-3% change of mind among fence-sitters can wreck havoc on BJP's election prospects. Is BJP digging its own grave?



In simple words,dirty politics. Every party does it in their own style, unfortunately scums like Amit Shah does it in a quite blunt manner. It will go on till our hair grows white or beyond that.Can't help; it's Indianized democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

levina said:


> I meant do they still have to worry??
> The election results are clear even before it started. Or so I think.
> But I hope they dont water down months of campaigning at this last moment.



It may not be a cakewalk, regional parties will get some significant number of seats, how many seats BJP will get remains very crucial for post-poll coalitions. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

By the end of this year there will be BJP govt in states of UP, Bihar, Jharkhand, Uttarakhand, Haryana, Delhi and Maharashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> It may not be a cakewalk, regional parties will get some significant number of seats, how many seats BJP will get remains very crucial for post-poll coalitions. .


 @zorash 
What say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> actually it's reverse of that what you are thinking............
> 
> sorry to say but there are many fools who pay no heed to development etc. talks by bjp/modi, to force them to vote for BJP, Polarization is the only way, BJP can't show blatant poloarization like Ayodhya issue etc. but some subtle communalism by Modi's most trusted man. Do you think Amit Shah din't knew someone was making recording of his speech??
> 
> Let UP govt. arrest him & techtonic plates in UP will be shifting.
> 
> U will see 10 more seats from UP than what Opinion polls are showing.
> 
> sad, but it is IMPORTANT thing to do.



Couple of months even weeks ago I would have called BJP doing this a Corrupt & a communal party 
But they are doing what is Imp to win 
& we have only ourselves to blame 
If the whole of country really wanted to vote on development & stuff they would not have voted CONG into power for 6 decades 
For the sake of the country we must firmly stand behind the BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

DRAY said:


> In last 3-4 days too much of Hindutva, too much of hate speeches, too much of bigotry, while economy, growth, development took a back seat. Media is focusing on this big time; including pro-BJP media, even a 2%-3% change of mind among fence-sitters can wreck havoc on BJP's election prospects. Is BJP digging its own grave?
> 
> @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @scorpionx @levina @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @Roybot


Nope  That's for UP. For some reason those folks there still don't care about development.   True story. 
These are only for posturing - 
BJP ruled before as well - no revolutionary hardline changes were made.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> In general Hindus don't vote as a block, Hindus don't vote as Hindus, and Shahi Imam and his statements will barely have any impact on this election, there is no Hindutva wave in this country, there never was, people are voting for more pressing issues. Hindutva never won any major national election, you like it or not Indians are secular in general, BJP's transition from development to polarization at the last moment might hurt them.


As For This Even Muslims Don t Vote As Block They Have You Might Not Have Seen Birth Third Front Parties In The Country But In Bjp Case Hindus Done It in 1992 to 2000 Specially In hindi heartlands Bjp Core Voters


----------



## SarthakGanguly

DRAY said:


> In general Hindus don't vote as a block, Hindus don't vote as Hindus, and Shahi Imam and his statements will barely have any impact on this election, there is no Hindutva wave in this country, there never was, people are voting for more pressing issues. Hindutva never won any major national election, you like it or not Indians are secular in general, BJP's transition from development to polarization at the last moment might hurt them.


If you can remember there is a secret I will tell you regarding this - after the election. 

As for all this posturing - it's just for show, like 1990s days - for the heartland people(read UP)

In fact there is a reason why BJP is up doing dirty tricks now - just before the election. Polling is set to start soon in UP. So give the people what they want. It's not progressive but hey, it's UP. (Offence meant) 
They know that such last minute slogans will hardly change the support away from BJP.

You will be surprised - In several states like UP and Bihar, Hindus not only vote as Hindus but even sometimes on the basis of caste  Yeah I feel like fencing these places up, what that's just me.  It's bad but perhaps necessary in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

scorpionx said:


> In simple words,dirty politics. Every party does it in their own style, unfortunately scums like Amit Shah does it in a quite blunt manner. It will go on till our hair grows white or beyond that.Can't help; it's Indianized democracy.



Dude, U know that Netaji shaked hand with Hitler right?

When asked he said, "for getting Independence from British Rule, I will shake hands even with a devil" (that doesn't mean he said that hitler is doing the right thing, neither he supported hitler)

& same Congress leaders (mainly Nehru) who felt threatened by Netaji, complained to Allies (can you believe that??) about him joining Axis forces.

You know that he actually did the right thing.

Same is the case with Amit Shah, we aren't living in an IDEAL world & certainly not in an Ideal country, here 15% of voters (may have) changed there mind overnight by an APPEAL by a RELIGIOUS leader to vote for the most corrupt party of India (forget the 10 years of misdeed, just vote for it since it is SICULAR).

In such a circumstance, what do you expect?? Do you expect BJP to sit & expect that better sense would prevail among voters & majority would vote for it since it is the party to look upto in case of development??

This is a nation who gave a state control to an IDIOT in the name of AK-49 just b'coz he (himself) says that he is INCORRUPTIBLE.

This is a country full of emotional fools, & to get there votes, parties will continue to do emotional drama & this is the only thing which is the right thing to do for BJP for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nope  That's for UP. For some reason those folks there still don't care about development.   True story.
> These are only for posturing -
> BJP ruled before as well - no revolutionary hardline changes were made.



Only division of UP will bring dev there 
Hope modi pulls this off will be a huge push for dev 
Atleast 4-5 states must be carved out of UP


----------



## Soumitra

There is a dialog in rajneeti. "Rajneeti main murde gaade nahi jaate. Unhain zinda rakha jata hai taaki wo sahi samay pe bol sake"

Amit shah is doing the same. He is the chanakya of Indian politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Echo_419 said:


> Only division of UP will bring dev there
> Hope modi pulls this off will be a huge push for dev
> Atleast 4-5 states must be carved out of UP


UP must be divided. Uttarakhand got saved after it was amputated! In fact not just 4 parts, I would be glad if it is divided into 10 different parts  
I have prepared a history of Varanasi, will post tomorrow. It is sensitive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## walwal

DRAY said:


> In last 3-4 days too much of Hindutva, too much of hate speeches, too much of bigotry, while economy, growth, development took a back seat. Media is focusing on this big time; including pro-BJP media, even a 2%-3% change of mind among fence-sitters can wreck havoc on BJP's election prospects. Is BJP digging its own grave?
> 
> @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @scorpionx @levina @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @Roybot



Agree with you more than anything else. WTH this Amit Shah just said ? Is that going to be last minute twister in the election results ? I, for one, support NaMo/ BJP not on religious agenda - if it were; but clearly fed up with Nehru-Gandhi-Nehru-Gandhi and want a strong option. Development and sustainable growth is the key I wish. 

Amit Shah' quote has amounted like run-out in the crunch game. @Parul ,@arp2041,@chak de INDIA 

Ain't these leaders failing to judge pulse of nation ?



arp2041 said:


> U will see 10 more seats from UP than what Opinion polls are showing.
> 
> sad, but it is IMPORTANT thing to do.



Sorry, if you really mean to say that it was IMPORTANT ! Look, if the chance is lost now then 5 years in waiting ! OMG. Just cant imagine. For few seats of bagging, it might prove counter productive.



Soumitra said:


> There is a dialog in rajneeti. "Rajneeti main murde gaade nahi jaate. Unhain zinda rakha jata hai taaki wo sahi samay pe bol sake"
> 
> Amit shah is doing the same. He is the chanakya of Indian politics



He has just added tablespoon full of salt in the milk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Amit Shah is actually the CHANAKYA of 21st Century India to make the Chandragupta of 21st century the king of India 

He does things which in an Ideal world is completely evil thing to do, but at the end RESULTS matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

jha said:


> This was one tactical move and now BJP will go all out to propagate that opposition is trying to distort the election campaign while BJP itself is focused on Development. No move is stupid in the last few days of elections. People have already made their mind. *This move is not even aimed are whole UP, but restricted to West-UP + Haryana. Jaats have got the message and so have Dalits. *This area and the adjoining ones give around 40 seats. BJP will get >80% of those seats now. There are still some days left in campaigning and Modi's 3D campaign will solely focus on Development while 2 tier leaders like AMit Shah and Uma Bharati can pander to the Hindutva voters.





arp2041 said:


> Read this & you will understand that Amit Shah absolutely knows what he is doing (infact i am becoming his fan, started to like him more than Modi  )
> 
> Amit Shah, BJP's master strategist | Business Standard
> 
> Amit Shah, the grand strategist : North, News - India Today





SarthakGanguly said:


> *Nope  That's for UP. *For some reason those folks there still don't care about development.   True story.
> These are only for posturing -
> BJP ruled before as well - no revolutionary hardline changes were made.



Even if it is a well thought out strategic move, it is an unnecessary risk, Hindi heartland is already polarized after Muzaffarnagar riot, but this targeted campaign for parts of Hindi heartland is reaching entire country via national media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

DRAY said:


> Even if it is a well thought out strategic move, it is an unnecessary risk, Hindi heartland is already polarized after Muzaffarnagar riot, but this targeted campaign for parts of Hindi heartland is reaching entire country via national media.


God knows man..  Time will tell.
They say - "What you sow, thou shall reap". Hope it ends well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

DRAY said:


> Even if it is a well thought out strategic move, it is an unnecessary risk, Hindi heartland is already polarized after Muzaffarnagar riot, but this targeted campaign for parts of Hindi heartland is reaching entire country via national media.



Yes, you are absolutely right that it is reaching entire India............

but now even a KID knows that media can't be trusted & esp. in case of reporting news from BJP camp............

& if you look right from start, media has shown only NEGATIVE things about BJP no matter what...............

So people actually don't trust media anymore, infact more the negative stories on BJP, more anger of people against media & resulting in more support for BJP.

As they say, the best publicity is NEGATIVE publicity 

Why do you think Modi is famous?? B'coz of Gujarat model??? Naahhhhh..................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

arp2041 said:


> Amit Shah is actually the CHANAKYA of 21st Century India to make the Chandragupta of 21st century the king of India
> 
> He does things which in an Ideal world is completely evil thing to do, but at the end RESULTS matter.



Till the time we will not get arrested by UP police I dnt think this will change any thing


----------



## scorpionx

arp2041 said:


> Dude, U know that Netaji shaked hand with Hitler right?
> 
> When asked he said, "for getting Independence from British Rule, I will shake hands even with a devil" (that doesn't mean he said that hitler is doing the right thing, neither he supported hitler)
> 
> & same Congress leaders (mainly Nehru) who felt threatened by Netaji, complained to Allies (can you believe that??) about him joining Axis forces.
> 
> You know that he actually did the right thing.
> 
> Same is the case with Amit Shah, we aren't living in an IDEAL world & certainly not in an Ideal country, here 15% of voters (may have) changed there mind overnight by an APPEAL by a RELIGIOUS leader to vote for the most corrupt party of India (forget the 10 years of misdeed, just vote for it since it is SICULAR).
> 
> In such a circumstance, what do you expect?? Do you expect BJP to sit & expect that better sense would prevail among voters & majority would vote for it since it is the party to look upto in case of development??
> 
> This is a nation who gave a state control to an IDIOT in the name of AK-49 just b'coz he (himself) says that he is INCORRUPTIBLE.
> 
> This is a country full of emotional fools, & to get there votes, parties will continue to do emotional drama & this is the only thing which is the right thing to do for BJP for now.


Comparing Netaji with Amit Shah's hate speech won't work well. There are some fundamental difference between the two. First of all, during WW II the horror of holocaust or the Japanese brutality were still widely unknown to the world let alone the allied intelligence. It took them years to find out who massacred the poles in Katyn forests. So expecting Netaji to look at Hitler as we look at him today is a fairly injustice to Netaji. Secondly, this was quite evident from his letters that Netaji differed in many ways from Hitler and openly contradicted him.So there was difference in ideology.

What Amit Shah is doing is unlike Netaji to unite India as a nation he is actually projecting himself as a "grand strategists" clearly knowing that his hate speeches will make the Muslims more and more away from BJP. I am actually worried about the future. What will be the effect of such fear mongering among Muslim kids who are still to cross puberty.It can produce dividend for Shah and his party for this moment but at length it's suicidal. And if I have to see Shah as a grand strategist, what wrong the Mullahs do when they call for jihad and ask people to vote for Congress? Hate speeches like this make the radical mullah's call for Jihad legitimate too. It's a chain reaction arp.Once started you can't make a reverse gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

jha said:


> Did not elope with anyone's girl, says Kejriwal over quitting


Your post had this word - 'Kejriwal'. And no one gave a single fcuk 

No offense. 



scorpionx said:


> Comparing Netaji with Amit Shah's hate speech won't work well. There are some fundamental difference between the two. First of all, during WW II the horror of holocaust or the Japanese brutality were still widely unknown to the world let alone the allied intelligence. It took them years for them to find out who massacred the poles in Katyn forests. So expecting Netaji to look at Hitler as we look at him today is a fairly injustice to Netaji. Secondly, this was quite evident from his letters that Netaji differed in many ways from Hitler and openly contradicted him.So there was difference in ideology.
> 
> What Amit Shah is doing is unlike Netaji to unite India as a nation he is actually projecting himself as a "grand strategists" clearly knowing that his hate speeches will make the Muslims more and more away from BJP. I am actually worried about the future. What will be the effect of such fear mongering among Muslim kids who are still to cross puberty.It can produce dividend for Shah and his party for this moment but at length it's suicidal. And if I have to see Shah as a grand strategist, what wrong the Mullahs do when they call for jihad and ask people to vote for Congress? Hate speeches like this make the radical mullah's call for Jihad legitimate too. It's a chain reaction arp.Once started you can't make a reverse gear.


Katyn was a Soviet atrocity! 

The last sentence is soooo true. But then this is politics not morality 

Your fear is also legitimate - I will tell you something after the elections are over


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> Even if it is a well thought out strategic move, it is an unnecessary risk, Hindi heartland is already polarized after Muzaffarnagar riot, but this targeted campaign for parts of Hindi heartland is reaching entire country via national media.


Nothing will happen all india know what bjp truly Is their ideology.As for national media they were never a supporter of Modi and The Bjp but still country are negelecting them.media only can target were they can reach in pan india level


----------



## scorpionx

SarthakGanguly said:


> Katyn was a Soviet atrocity!



I know smarty  Just telling the situation of Intel in 40's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

scorpionx said:


> Comparing Netaji with Amit Shah's hate speech won't work well. There are some fundamental difference between the two. First of all, during WW II the horror of holocaust or the Japanese brutality were still widely unknown to the world let alone the allied intelligence. It took them years for them to find out who massacred the poles in Katyn forests. So expecting Netaji to look at Hitler as we look at him today is a fairly injustice to Netaji. Secondly, this was quite evident from his letters that Netaji differed in many ways from Hitler and openly contradicted him.So there was difference in ideology.
> 
> What Amit Shah is doing is unlike Netaji to unite India as a nation he is actually projecting himself as a "grand strategists" clearly knowing that his hate speeches will make the Muslims more and more away from BJP. I am actually worried about the future. What will be the effect of such fear mongering among Muslim kids who are still to cross puberty.It can produce dividend for Shah and his party for this moment but at length it's suicidal. And if I have to see Shah as a grand strategist, what wrong the Mullahs do when they call for jihad and ask people to vote for Congress? Hate speeches like this make the radical mullah's call for Jihad legitimate too. It's a chain reaction arp.Once started you can't make a reverse gear.



Don't worry about INDIA...........it is a country that has survived for not decades but millenia .................. & no power can divide it.

As far as Amit shah's speech is concerned........... I think you are ignoring the fact that it is actually CONGRESS THAT IS COMMUNAL not BJP. Talking about reservation based on religion, making open speech to muslims to vote en-mass for Congress.............

Now to make sure that HINDUS (all of them) indeed vote for BJP, this was the only way, as i said earlier, many people don't give a F*** about development, this is the only way, BJP isn't getting muslim vote no matter what they do anyway. They say that Muslims will vote for modi if he apolozise for 2002, now I ASK YOU ONE QUESTION, WERE THEY VOTING FOR BJP BEFORE 2002???

I know you will not agree with me on this one, as i see this completely in practical perspective while you (& many others) are seeing purely on IDEALISTIC grounds.

let's agree to disagree here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

SarthakGanguly said:


> Your post had this word - 'Kejriwal'. And no one gave a single fcuk
> 
> No offense.



Kejriwal who? He should be happy if he gets 2 seats.



> Katyn was a Soviet atrocity!
> 
> The last sentence is soooo true. But then this is politics not morality
> 
> Your fear is also legitimate -* I will tell you something after the elections are over *



What is it? Tell me now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

walwal said:


> Agree with you more than anything else. WTH this Amit Shah just said ? Is that going to be last minute twister in the election results ? I, for one, support NaMo/ BJP not on religious agenda - if it were; but clearly fed up with Nehru-Gandhi-Nehru-Gandhi and want a strong option. Development and sustainable growth is the key I wish.
> 
> Amit Shah' quote has amounted like run-out in the crunch game. @Parul ,@arp2041,@chak de INDIA
> 
> Ain't these leaders failing to judge pulse of nation ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, if you really mean to say that it was IMPORTANT ! Look, if the chance is lost now then 5 years in waiting ! OMG. Just cant imagine. For few seats of bagging, it might prove counter productive.
> 
> 
> 
> He has just added tablespoon full of salt in the milk.



Let me be frank
We don't live in a ideal world
Not even a ideal country
Do you think Amit Shah is some sort of lei or that he is gonna mess up years of hardworking 
If he is saying these things 
Then there are voters who still vote on such silly things & the are in good numbers


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Good night - see you tomorrow. I will do an intellectual Amit Shah tomorrow.


----------



## INDIC

This thread reached 1000 pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> Yes, you are absolutely right that it is reaching entire India............
> 
> but now even a KID knows that media can't be trusted & esp. in case of reporting news from BJP camp............
> 
> & if you look right from start, media has shown only NEGATIVE things about BJP no matter what...............
> 
> So people actually don't trust media anymore, infact more the negative stories on BJP, more anger of people against media & resulting in more support for BJP.
> 
> As they say, the best publicity is NEGATIVE publicity
> 
> Why do you think Modi is famous?? B'coz of Gujarat model??? Naahhhhh..................


Great said you are the first one here i seen here on pdf who speak the truth so bluntly well said but pal dont waste your time arguing with so called secular hindus.Even Kashmiri pandits were once labled As so secular hindus what's the Result of that we all know the History


----------



## jha

DRAY said:


> Even if it is a well thought out strategic move, it is an unnecessary risk, Hindi heartland is already polarized after Muzaffarnagar riot, but this targeted campaign for parts of Hindi heartland is reaching entire country via national media.



Its not an unnecessary risk. Dalits were still not sure if they should vote for Behenji or, Modi. AJit SIngh was on a whirlwind tour to get Jats back. To ensure the seats, this had to be done. But it could have been done by some local MLA also. Dont know if Amit Shah should have personally told all these things. Consider this a necessary evil. Idealistic and safe campaign wont win you seats in UP+Bihar. Its all about arithmetic of votes and chemistry between communities.


----------



## AsianLion

People will inflict humiliating defeat to BJP, PDP: Rather

People will inflict humiliating defeat to BJP, PDP: Rather

*Rising Kashmir News*

*Budgam, Apr 6: *Stating that upcoming Lok Sabha elections was decisive battle between secular and communal forces, Senior NC leader and Minister for Finance and Ladakh Affairs Abdul Rahim Rather Sunday urged people to strengthen ‘secular forces’ .

In a statement issued here, Rather while addressing a gathering at KhanSahib in Budgam said that people should defeat communal forces so that communal riots never takes place.

He said it was unfortunate that some political parties in the State indulged in a secret alliance with the communal forces. “Prime Ministerial Candidate Narendra Modi is responsible for the worst ever communal riots and bloodshed in Gujarat – one of the darkest chapters in the history of modern India,” he added.

Rather said that the people of JK have always rejected communal forces and will again defeat nefarious designs of communal forces by inflicting a crushing defeat on them.

He appealed the people to come out in large numbers to cast their votes in favour of NC-Congress alliance candidates adding that both these parties have secular ideology and have a clear vision for the prosperity and upliftment of the people. Rather said both PDP and BJP have no people centric agenda to convince the people and their report cards are very poor, something that has frightened and frustrated them. He said both these parties are unnerved by the popularity graph of the coalition government and have foreseen their defeat in the elections.

Rather said that PDP was the brain child of BJP to gag the voice of the people from being heard at the highest fora of democracy.


----------



## NKVD

AsianUnion said:


> People will inflict humiliating defeat to BJP, PDP: Rather
> 
> People will inflict humiliating defeat to BJP, PDP: Rather
> 
> *Rising Kashmir News*
> 
> *Budgam, Apr 6: *Stating that upcoming Lok Sabha elections was decisive battle between secular and communal forces, Senior NC leader and Minister for Finance and Ladakh Affairs Abdul Rahim Rather Sunday urged people to strengthen ‘secular forces’ .
> 
> In a statement issued here, Rather while addressing a gathering at KhanSahib in Budgam said that people should defeat communal forces so that communal riots never takes place.
> 
> He said it was unfortunate that some political parties in the State indulged in a secret alliance with the communal forces. “Prime Ministerial Candidate Narendra Modi is responsible for the worst ever communal riots and bloodshed in Gujarat – one of the darkest chapters in the history of modern India,” he added.
> 
> Rather said that the people of JK have always rejected communal forces and will again defeat nefarious designs of communal forces by inflicting a crushing defeat on them.
> 
> He appealed the people to come out in large numbers to cast their votes in favour of NC-Congress alliance candidates adding that both these parties have secular ideology and have a clear vision for the prosperity and upliftment of the people. Rather said both PDP and BJP have no people centric agenda to convince the people and their report cards are very poor, something that has frightened and frustrated them. He said both these parties are unnerved by the popularity graph of the coalition government and have foreseen their defeat in the elections.
> 
> Rather said that PDP was the brain child of BJP to gag the voice of the people from being heard at the highest fora of democracy.


What the point of trolling here you are not invited go make seprate thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

SarthakGanguly said:


> Your post had this word - 'Kejriwal'. And no one gave a single fcuk
> 
> No offense.



Yes... How times change..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> Its not an unnecessary risk. Dalits were still not sure if they should vote for Behenji or, Modi. AJit SIngh was on a whirlwind tour to get Jats back. To ensure the seats, this had to be done. But it could have been done by some local MLA also. Dont know if Amit Shah should have personally told all these things. Consider this a necessary evil. Idealistic and safe campaign wont win you seats in UP+Bihar. Its all about arithmetic of votes and chemistry between communities.


Sorry @jha Sir I saw a complete change in @DRAY stance after pink revolution Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

AsianUnion said:


> People will inflict humiliating defeat to BJP, PDP: Rather
> People will inflict humiliating defeat to BJP, PDP: Rather
> 
> *Rising Kashmir News*
> 
> *Budgam, Apr 6: *Stating that upcoming Lok Sabha elections was decisive battle between secular and communal forces, Senior NC leader and Minister for Finance and Ladakh Affairs Abdul Rahim Rather Sunday urged people to strengthen ‘secular forces’ .
> 
> In a statement issued here, Rather while addressing a gathering at KhanSahib in Budgam said that people should defeat communal forces so that communal riots never takes place.
> 
> He said it was unfortunate that some political parties in the State indulged in a secret alliance with the communal forces. “Prime Ministerial Candidate Narendra Modi is responsible for the worst ever communal riots and bloodshed in Gujarat – one of the darkest chapters in the history of modern India,” he added.
> 
> Rather said that the people of JK have always rejected communal forces and will again defeat nefarious designs of communal forces by inflicting a crushing defeat on them.
> 
> He appealed the people to come out in large numbers to cast their votes in favour of NC-Congress alliance candidates adding that both these parties have secular ideology and have a clear vision for the prosperity and upliftment of the people. Rather said both PDP and BJP have no people centric agenda to convince the people and their report cards are very poor, something that has frightened and frustrated them. He said both these parties are unnerved by the popularity graph of the coalition government and have foreseen their defeat in the elections.
> 
> Rather said that PDP was the brain child of BJP to gag the voice of the people from being heard at the highest fora of democracy.



We thank you for your concern 
But only god can stop now from a Modi to become PM 
So you better start praying dude 
ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR


----------



## AsianLion

A lot of Pakistanis somehow support terrorist Modi and BJP for some reasons....Its good for our Military Defense and Muslim nationalism etc.


----------



## NKVD

AsianUnion said:


> A lot of Pakistanis somehow support terrorist Modi and BJP for some reasons....Its good for our Military defense etc.


Bhai military Defence key liye paisa bhi hona chahiye


----------



## Ammyy

AsianUnion said:


> A lot of Pakistanis somehow support terrorist Modi and BJP for some reasons....Its good for our Military Defense etc.



Because Modi is same as Jinnah so they support both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

DRAY said:


> Are you sure about it? This might fetch some seats for BJP in UP and in couple of other states in Hindi belt, but I think this damaging for the overall appeal of BJP on a national level. *There is a very large chunk of voters who are not captive voters of any party, and they will vote for Modi for his "Development" agenda, this "Hindutva" agenda will confuse them.* I strongly believe in India "Secular" (in true sense) voters are much more in numbers than "Hindu" or "Muslim" voters because most Hindus with overwhelming majority don't feel threatened or insecure to vote as "Hindus". This increasing emphasis on polarization by BJP will be a bad deal for them. Congress and other parties know this and that's why they kept on labeling BJP as a communal party, so far BJP did well to move ahead from this label, but somehow they lost track and now they are actually helping Congress and other so called secular parties by their stupid antics.



What you would have been true had there been another alternative. E.g. a 'Smart' Rahul baba or a 'Not so Anarchist' Kejri. But people don't have an alternative in this election except Modi ...atleast those who are not driven by hatred or Fear.

Also keep in mind that Modi is not in picture. Even for Media its "Modi's man" Amit Shah. Most people outside Gujrat and UP won't have even heard of Amit Shah. So the effect of this will be negligible. Remember if people were still voting based on what media wants us to believe Modi would be some small time MLA in Gujrat. But than thank GOD the people have seen through this paid media campain and Will vote for Modi.

Regarding UP its already polarized. Arrest Amit Shah and polarization will be complete and BJP will sweep western UP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A Town

What's everyone's opinion of Amit Shahs remarks?


----------



## AsianLion

@NKVD  Don't worry about Pakistan and money....the Military and Defense are well funded. Infact that is what I pointed out, you know last time alot of shrewd Pakistanis supported materially even for the BJP Vajpayee government in power. Modi coming into power and with his hawkish ministers help immensely the Pakistani Military and Defence to get alots of money and say.

@Ammyy : I agree with you. Modi a Hindu nationalist coming into power helps Pakistan's Islamic birth cause alot. Muslim nationalism just comes alive with Hindu hatred etc etc. and you know the tit for tat responses.

I am sure Modi and current new ministers will be well funded to gain seats in coming Lokh Sabh elections by Pakistanis.


----------



## NKVD

AsianUnion said:


> @NKVD Don't worry about Pakistan and money....the Military and Defense areas always are very well funded. Infact that what I pointed out, you know last time alot of shrewd Pakistanis supported materially even for the BJP Vajpayee government. Modi coming into power and with his hawkish words help our Pakistani Military and Defence to get alots of money.
> 
> @Ammyy : I agree with you. Modi a Hindu nationalist coming into power helps Pakistani Islam cause alot. Muslim nationalism just comes live with Hindu hatred etc etc. you know.
> 
> I am sure Modi and some ministers will be well funded to gain seats in coming Lokh Sabh elections.


Nothing will happen modi is pro china and china is also pro modi you will see a darstic change in modi statregies he will allow more chineese investment in india in few years Sorry mate come to reality India have much more to offer to China rather than pak which a burden on them good for taking soft loans.we all know modi history with west so you will see different alliances im coming years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

NKVD said:


> Sorry @jha Sir I saw a complete change in @DRAY stance after pink revolution Thread



Well.. Thats for individuals to decide. Everybody is entitled to his/her opinion. There are only two options : Modi or, No Modi. And everybody knows whats at stake. Lets hope people choose wisely.



AsianUnion said:


> A lot of Pakistanis somehow support terrorist Modi and BJP for some reasons....Its good for our Military Defense and Muslim nationalism etc.



Good to see Muslim nationalism in Pakistan still needs an Indian Modi to survive. But then its always been the case, isnt it..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

NKVD said:


> Sorry @jha Sir I saw a complete change in @DRAY stance after pink revolution Thread



That's right!! I am not exactly a rabid Hindutva radical on a mission to create a Hindu India, I am rather proud of the secular credentials of my country and look down on my neighbouring countries for the lack of it. I strongly believe we should not cease to remain a secular democratic country just because some political parties are abusing and misusing this secular credential of my country for minority appeasement and vote bank politics. Our large minority population is a hard reality and we will have a very troubled future if we make such a large segment of our population enemy of the state.

You can also add recent media highlights on these issues by even some pro-BJP media houses, that's bad news for BJP on a national level. On an average LS seat of 10 lakh voters, 2%-3% votes means 20000-30000 votes, a swing to strongest competitor means an added margin of 40000 to 60000 votes to the strongest competitor, enough to be a deciding factor on many seats.

By the way, if you have any doubts about my political stand, then let me clear it: I will not vote for BJP if I become convinced in next few days that BJP will go full steam with their Hindutva agenda after winning the election, I will vote for a regional party instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

DRAY said:


> That's right!! I am not exactly a rabid Hindutva radical on a mission to create a Hindu India, I am rather proud of the secular credentials of my country and look down on my neighbouring countries for the lack of it. I strongly believe we should not cease to remain a secular democratic country just because some political parties are abusing and misusing this secular credential of my country for minority appeasement and vote bank politics. Our large minority population is a hard reality and we will have a very troubled future if we make such a large segment of our population enemy of the state.
> 
> You can also add recent media highlights on these issues by even some pro-BJP media houses, that's bad news for BJP on a national level. On an average LS seat of 10 lakh voters, 2%-3% votes means 20000-30000 votes, a swing to strongest competitor means an added margin of 40000 to 60000 votes to the strongest competitor, enough to be a deciding factor on many seats.
> 
> By the way, if you have any doubts about my political stand, then let me clear it: I will not vote for BJP if I become convinced in next few days that BJP will go full steam with their Hindutva agenda after winning the election, I will vote for a regional party instead.



Yeh loh Mullah Dray living his life only for the sake of Muslims. Hindus have to cease to be Hindus and Muslims always feared and only their interest taken into account in Mullah Dray's India. Then he talks about others abusing secularism when he himself is built in their mold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

MST said:


> What you would have been true had there been another alternative. E.g. a 'Smart' Rahul baba or a 'Not so Anarchist' Kejri. But people don't have an alternative in this election except Modi ...atleast those who are not driven by hatred or Fear.
> 
> Also keep in mind that Modi is not in picture. Even for Media its "Modi's man" Amit Shah. Most people outside Gujrat and UP won't have even heard of Amit Shah. So the effect of this will be negligible. Remember if people were still voting based on what media wants us to believe Modi would be some small time MLA in Gujrat. But than thank GOD the people have seen through this paid media campain and Will vote for Modi.
> 
> Regarding UP its already polarized. Arrest Amit Shah and polarization will be complete and BJP will sweep western UP



Well, the regional parties will going to be the 2nd largest block in this election, these regional parties will get even stronger if people reject both the national parties, that will hamper growth but many people will see them as a safety valve against central government turning into a fully communal force. Indian voters are much more complex than you can imagine.


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> That's right!! I am not exactly a rabid Hindutva radical on a mission to create a Hindu India, I am rather proud of the secular credentials of my country and look down on my neighbouring countries for the lack of it. I strongly believe we should not cease to remain a secular democratic country just because some political parties are abusing and misusing this secular credential of my country for minority appeasement and vote bank politics. Our large minority population is a hard reality and we will have a very troubled future if we make such a large segment of our population enemy of the state.
> 
> You can also add recent media highlights on these issues by even some pro-BJP media houses, that's bad news for BJP on a national level. On an average LS seat of 10 lakh voters, 2%-3% votes means 20000-30000 votes, a swing to strongest competitor means an added margin of 40000 to 60000 votes to the strongest competitor, enough to be a deciding factor on many seats.
> 
> By the way, if you have any doubts about my political stand, then let me clear it: I will not vote for BJP if I become convinced in next few days that BJP will go full steam with their Hindutva agenda after winning the election, I will vote for a regional party instead.


Kashmiri pandits were used to be almost same so called radical like you Pal what they get in the Result IS A HISTORY.Sorry to say im not radical like you Two almost opposite Religions cant stand together.Past History proves it.


----------



## dray

madhu_greenleaf said:


> Yeh loh Mullah Dray living his life only for the sake of Muslims. Hindus have to cease to be Hindus and Muslims always feared and only their interest taken into account in Mullah Dray's India. Then he talks about others abusing secularism when he himself is built in their mold.



You are right.



NKVD said:


> Kashmiri pandits were used to be almost same so called radical like you Pal what they get in the Result IS A HISTORY.Sorry to say im not radical like you *Two almost opposite Religions cant stand together*.Past History proves it.



What other choice you have? A genocide of 20 crore people? Talk some sense man, you cannot change the demography of the country, you have to live with it and work around with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> You are right.


We you change your mind already then its on your personal choice hope you will preach same secularism rant to madrassa and jamatis it will be epic to see i. Which manner they Reply :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

DRAY said:


> What other choice you have? A genocide of 20 crore people? Talk some sense man, you cannot change the demography of the country, you have to live with it and work around with it.



@NKVD 
LOL. Instead he will genocide 80 crore Hindus. Stop them from exporting cow milk and pouring cow milk in temples. Another sickular was advising me on how worhipping animals, trees, rivers is primitive. 

All that is left is he read Kalima and undergo circumcision. All else is in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@DRAY dada,

its no about killing someone, its about a mutual understanding. thoda aap compromise karo thoda hum 

Please tell me are you ok with religion based reservation in education and jobs ?

are you Ok with the non uniform civil code of conduct ?

are you OK with people giving priority to just one community ?

If asking for equality is communalism then yes i am communal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> You are right.
> 
> 
> 
> What other choice you have? A genocide of 20 crore people? Talk some sense man, you cannot change the demography of the country, you have to live with it and work around with it.


No but Hindu has every right to be Reply Jamatis in the same way they did I they think we hindus are carm so we Scared of them No we are not We will reply them in a same way they do like Christans doing with them they need butt nipping So that they throw their sharia shit into Dustbin


----------



## kbd-raaf

@DRAY and @scorpionx did either of you read what Amit shah actually said? If so which parts do you find offensive?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

> BJP bagged Visakhapatnam in Seemandhra, former union minister Purandeswari, who joined BJP after quitting Congress, may get the ticket. Araku, Narasa Rao Pet, Tirupati and Rajamundhary are the other Lok Sabha seats in Seemandhra given to BJP.
> 
> In Telangana, BJP will contest from Secunderabad from where the party is likely to field former Union minister Bandaru Dattatreya or Kishan Reddy. Its other Lok Sabha seats in Telangana are Medak, Karimnagar, Mahbubnagar, Zahirabad, Bhuvanagiri, Nizamabad and Warangal (SC). BJP's best performance in the state was in 1999 when in alliance with the TDP it had won seven seats in Lok Sabha.



Andhra boost for BJP as TDP returns to fold after 10 years - The Times of India


Andhraites.. Any comment ..?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I think Modi will win with majority... My advance congrats to modi.... BJP will surely get 60 percent seats.... 15 percent for congress, then 1 percent for Aam aadmi party... 24 percent for others....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

scorpionx said:


> Comparing Netaji with Amit Shah's hate speech won't work well. There are some fundamental difference between the two. First of all, during WW II the horror of holocaust or the Japanese brutality were still widely unknown to the world let alone the allied intelligence. It took them years to find out who massacred the poles in Katyn forests. So expecting Netaji to look at Hitler as we look at him today is a fairly injustice to Netaji. Secondly, this was quite evident from his letters that Netaji differed in many ways from Hitler and openly contradicted him.So there was difference in ideology.
> 
> What Amit Shah is doing is unlike Netaji to unite India as a nation he is actually projecting himself as a "grand strategists" clearly knowing that his hate speeches will make the Muslims more and more away from BJP. I am actually worried about the future. What will be the effect of such fear mongering among Muslim kids who are still to cross puberty.It can produce dividend for Shah and his party for this moment but at length it's suicidal. And if I have to see Shah as a grand strategist, what wrong the Mullahs do when they call for jihad and ask people to vote for Congress? Hate speeches like this make the radical mullah's call for Jihad legitimate too. It's a chain reaction arp.Once started you can't make a reverse gear.




i am worried about india too mamu. lets hope sab kuch theek rahe..


----------



## jha

kbd-raaf said:


> @DRAY and @scorpionx did either of you read what Amit shah actually said? If so which parts do you find offensive?



Thats the tragedy ... Media highlighting a certain part of statement changes preferences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bronxbull

A Town said:


> What's everyone's opinion of Amit Shahs remarks?



I think he trolled on purpose and got an FIR against himself,He is a baniya but did this true rajput style,kazgazi ka arvai karvaliya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

jha said:


> Thats the tragedy ... Media highlighting a certain part of statement changes preferences.



They were never in the BJP camp.


----------



## bronxbull

i have no problems with muslims,they are snakes but they are honest.

My problem is only with pseudo seculars,they are the most confused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

bronxbull said:


> I think he trolled on purpose and got an FIR against himself,He is a baniya but did this true rajput style,kazgazi ka arvai karvaliya.



Yes... And trolled just enough to get the message delivered but not enough to build a case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

NKVD said:


> We you change your mind already then its on your personal choice *hope you will preach same secularism rant to madrassa and jamatis *it will be epic to see i. Which manner they Reply :



Hmmm....that will be a wasted effort, however, most madrasas are basically bad quality schools responsible for poor standard of education in India, and Jamatis are not that big in India, many of the Muslim radicals come from these places, but I think our security agencies are better suited for them.

I also hope that you would understand what will happen if Hindus take your stand that "*Two almost opposite Religions cant stand together", *this will create a major disturbance inside our country and permanently derail the very development & growth & reforms that this country badly needs.

A very large majority among our minority communities are as much pro-Indians as Hindus, keep it that way for our common good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

madhu_greenleaf said:


> They were never in the BJP camp.



Doesnt matter. I hope this last minute secular tendency does not harm much.


----------



## bronxbull

Guys face this straight,

People of the Bimaru states want a dabanng guy to rule India,They always wanted a hardcore hindutva leader.

Thats why these khusad buddas have to go,so if hindus want a rule,let there be no dilution.

Just be proud.



DRAY said:


> Hmmm....that will be a wasted effort, however, most madrasas are basically bad quality schools responsible for poor standard of education in India, and Jamatis are not that big in India, many of the Muslim radicals come from these places, but I think our security agencies are better suited for them.
> 
> I also hope that you would understand what will happen if Hindus take your stand that "*Two almost opposite Religions cant stand together", *this will create a major disturbance inside our country and permanently derail the very development & growth & reforms that this country badly needs.
> 
> *A very large majority among our minority communities are as much pro-Indians as Hindus,* keep it that way for our common good.



Thats a lie,i know it for sure.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

NKVD said:


> No but Hindu has every right to be Reply Jamatis in the same way they did I they think we hindus are carm so we Scared of them No we are not We will reply them in a same way they do like Christans doing with them they need butt nipping So that they throw their sharia shit into Dustbin



It is not the Muslims. They know the Hindus and are afraid too. It is the sickulars who have been encouraging the Muslims. It si they who think that Hindus are weak and must remain weak while Muslims are some special people. Even partition was because the commies were providing intellectual support for the ML.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

jha said:


> Yes... And trolled just enough to get the message delivered but not enough to build a case.



Just watch his show with sisodia & diggy raja.

he said something which i was always saying,people accuse jaswant singh of accompanying those terrorists to kandahar.

But he did that so that we can save all those people on the airplane.

how stupid is MSM to keep pointing this out,do u want a raid of entebbe scene?



madhu_greenleaf said:


> It is not the Muslims. They know the Hindus and are afraid too. It is the sickulars who have been encouraging the Muslims. It si they who think that Hindus are weak and must remain weak while Muslims are some special people. Even partition was because the commies were providing intellectual support for the ML.



yeah exactly,they are the main enemies.

They are like the poison/the cancer.


----------



## Ammyy

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I think Modi will win with majority... My advance congrats to modi.... BJP will surely get 60 percent seats.... 15 percent for congress, then 1 percent for Aam aadmi party... 24 percent for others....



BJP will win only upto 40-45% seats rest will be manage by small parties.


----------



## dray

NKVD said:


> No but Hindu has every right to be Reply Jamatis in the same way they did I they think we hindus are carm so we Scared of them No we are not We will reply them in a same way they do like Christans doing with them they need butt nipping So that they throw their sharia shit into Dustbin



So, don't we have security forces, or they don't have enough bullets for the terrorists?


----------



## jha

bronxbull said:


> Just watch his show with sisodia & diggy raja.
> 
> he said something which i was always saying,people accuse jaswant singh of accompanying those terrorists to kandahar.
> 
> But he did that so that we can save all those people on the airplane.
> 
> how stupid is MSM to keep pointing this out,do u want a raid of entebbe scene?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Its obvious to them as well. But they are desperate to get anything to attack BJP.

People looking for idealistic campaigns in UP-Bihar are living in fools paradise. Politics here is as dirty as it gets.


----------



## NKVD

madhu_greenleaf said:


> @NKVD
> LOL. Instead he will genocide 80 crore Hindus. Stop them from exporting cow milk and pouring cow milk in temples. Another sickular was advising me on how worhipping animals, trees, rivers is primitive.
> 
> All that is left is he read Kalima and undergo circumcision. All else is in place.


Problem with these Seculars are that they always keep digging Flaws i Hindus culture and try to tear it as much they Can dowry,caste blah blah i accept we have Flaws but what about mullahs they pratice sharia and polygamy are Muslim womens are not indian citizens , I never saw So call Radical Secular speaking about Uniform civil code and Muslims problems on it never @DRAY @jha @chak de INDIA


----------



## bronxbull

jha said:


> Its obvious to them as well. But they are desperate to get anything to attack BJP.
> 
> People looking for idealistic campaigns in UP-Bihar are living in fools paradise. Politics here is as dirty as it gets.


 
it is dirty everywhere man,these so called intellectuals sit n eat off public funded money but shamelessly get their priorities wrong,generally economy is decent and people fall for the opinions of these guys but this time,no way.



NKVD said:


> Problem with these Seculars are that they always keep digging Flaws i Hindus culture and try to tear it as much they Can dowry,caste blah blah i accept we have Flaws but what about mullas they pratica sharia and plogamy are muslim womens are not indian citizens , I never saw So call Radical Secular speaking about Uniform civil code and muslims problems on it never @DRAY @jha @chak de INDIA



yeah they ll never do,i never spared them in my college days.

They are always scared of RSS chaps because they thrash them.


----------



## jha

NKVD said:


> Problem with these Seculars are that they always keep digging Flaws i Hindus culture and try to tear it as much they Can dowry,caste blah blah i accept we have Flaws but what about mullas they pratica sharia and plogamy are muslim womens are not indian citizens , I never saw So call Radical Secular speaking about Uniform civil code and muslims problems on it never @DRAY @jha @chak de INDIA



Well... I have seen many such seculars frown at the mention of Uniform civil code. Pretty interesting, eh..?


----------



## bronxbull

i thrash them on FB.


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> Hmmm....that will be a wasted effort, however, most madrasas are basically bad quality schools responsible for poor standard of education in India, and Jamatis are not that big in India, many of the Muslim radicals come from these places, but I think our security agencies are better suited for them.
> 
> I also hope that you would understand what will happen if Hindus take your stand that "*Two almost opposite Religions cant stand together", *this will create a major disturbance inside our country and permanently derail the very development & growth & reforms that this country badly needs.
> 
> A very large majority among our minority communities are as much pro-Indians as Hindus, keep it that way for our common good.


Majority of india not live in Urban Cities like you ans I do please visit some of the Rural parts on our nation mate you will know whats a truth.if not visit jama masjid area i deewali night you will Find how secular india Is still on Paper not in Heart sorry mate i speak truth Idea of Secularism not Exist in Real india


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

NKVD said:


> Problem with these Seculars are that they always keep digging Flaws i Hindus culture and try to tear it as much they Can dowry,caste blah blah i accept we have Flaws but what about mullas they pratica sharia and plogamy are muslim womens are not indian citizens , I never saw So call Radical Secular speaking about Uniform civil code and muslims problems on it never @DRAY @jha @chak de INDIA



They are hell bent on destroying Hindu India and creating a bigger Pakistan here. Most of them work on the principle of it is inevitable the world will be Islamic anyways, so let us help them now itself and be on their good side.

Today in that Pink Revolution thread, a Keralite came to boast how beef unites Kerala and hence they are secular. This was a Christian guy. Another Muslim chipped in his penny worth agreeing with this assessment. I was wondering what was the secular thing the Muslim or the Christian did to feel so secular in eating beef. The Hindu could of course claim that he does not give a damn about his religion and he is secular so eating beef, but what about the Muslim and the Christian guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

bronxbull said:


> it is dirty everywhere man,these so called intellectuals sit n eat off public funded money but shamelessly get their priorities wrong,generally economy is decent and people fall for the opinions of these guys but this time,no way.
> .



Thats the fear these intellectuals have. In Vajpayee's govt, these individuals still enjoyed the fruits because some of the then BJP leaders were too eager to become socially acceptable. This tendency made sure a large section of bureaucracy remained pro-congress and still in power corridors. This time the situation will be completely different. They know for sure that they will not be welcome anymore in power corridors and this is what haunts them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

NKVD said:


> Majority of india not live in Urban Cities like you ans I do please visit some of the Rural parts on our nation mate you will know whats a truth.if not visit jama masjid area i deewali night you will Find how secular india Is still on Paper not in Heart sorry mate i speak truth Idea of Secularism not Exist in Real india



True. India is Hindu.


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> Well... I have seen many such seculars frown at the mention of Uniform civil code. Pretty interesting, eh..?


 Yes me too i know we hindus have some Flaws but we still oldest surving culture look at great romans,greeks they shattered but we are still standing did you not see it for a Reason @jha Sir


----------



## Roybot

Soumitra said:


> 'Secular' plot against Modi in Varanasi? - The Times of India
> 
> Sources said Congress is likely to hold deliberations for finalizing its choice for Varanasi seat on Sunday. Congress's preference for Ajay Rai and Rajesh Mishra has been influenced by caste considerations. *Rai is an acknowledged figure among Bhumihars who have a sizeable presence in the prestigious constituency.* Likewise, Mishra's presence in the Congress' short list is being explained by the fact that fellow Brahmins make up a significant chunk of the constituency and the calculation is that the former Congress MP will be able to tap into the alleged sense of hurt among the community over the sitting MP Murli Manohar Joshi having to make way for Modi.



Ajay Rai ko ek bhi Bhumihar vote nahi milne wala. Modi will win Varanasi, and win it with ease.


----------



## jha

Meanwhile Mayawati is acting as perfect vote-katwa in UP. Good for BJP.

criminals rule is everywhere in state, says Mayawati 11213706


----------



## bronxbull

ya,they are the scum we need to clean the country of.


----------



## jha

Roybot said:


> Ajay Rai ko ek bhi Bhumihar vote nahi milne wala. Modi will win Varanasi, and win it with ease.



Ajay Rai is a genuine local leader. BJP should start backroom channels with him. BJP desperately needs local powerful leaders. Can prove to be a good campaigner as well.


----------



## bronxbull

mayawati is closet Hindutvawadi,most dalit people dont like muslims.

and not to forget,they are proud hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

chak de INDIA said:


> @DRAY dada,
> 
> its no about killing someone, its about a mutual understanding. thoda aap compromise karo thoda hum
> 
> Please tell me are you ok with religion based reservation in education and jobs ?
> 
> are you Ok with the non uniform civil code of conduct ?
> 
> are you OK with people giving priority to just one community ?
> 
> If asking for equality is communalism then yes i am communal



No, I am not OK with any of these just like you, that's why we need a strong government who can take strong *impartial *decisions, how hate-mongering helps in this? I assume that this is just election politics, but this might backfire for BJP. So far opposition parties were projecting BJP as a communal party, which was like a de facto campaign *FOR* BJP among those voters who vote on Hindutva credentials, and BJP was focusing on its development credentials among voters who don't vote on Hindutva credentials, now with this new development BJP might get some more Hindutva votes, but will lose some "development" votes also. The +/- effect will become clear after election, check previous posts starting from page 998.


----------



## Roybot

jha said:


> Ajay Rai is a genuine local leader. BJP should start backroom channels with him. BJP desperately needs local powerful leaders. Can prove to be a good campaigner as well.



He is just a local, neither a leader nor genuine. Even in the last LS elections when he ran on SP ticket he hardly got any Bhumihar votes, he won't get it this time either. Infact he goes around saying that it was Bhumihars who back stabbed him or else he would have won the election  

Congress, SP, BSP, AAP will all be vying for the same 2.5 Lakh Muslim votes. The Sawarn vote is going no where but to Modi and BJP. People in the region have had it with Samaj Wadi Parties and its goons, just like the people of western UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

bronxbull said:


> mayawati is closet Hindutvawadi,most dalit people dont like muslims.
> 
> and not to forget,they are proud hindus.



masi you should start loving people or you will born as a dalit in your next life


----------



## jha

bronxbull said:


> mayawati is closet Hindutvawadi,most dalit people dont like muslims.
> 
> and not to forget,they are proud hindus.



For Majority of Dalits in UP this time its " Jai Modi Jai Bharat" not " Jai Bheem Jai Bharat"... Not to mention the "samman" is a big issue for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bronxbull

i love people,just dont love snakes.

i wish i can be born a dalit,hopefully a rich dalit.

no kaam and become IFS officer.



jha said:


> For Majority of Dalits in UP this time its " Jai Modi Jai Bharat" not " Jai Bheem Jai Bharat"... Not to mention the "samman" is a big issue for them.



most converts came from brahmin/rajputs.

not from others.


----------



## jha

Roybot said:


> He is just a local, neither a leader nor genuine. Even in the last LS elections when he ran on SP ticket he hardly got any Bhumihar votes, he won't get it this time either. Infact he goes around saying that it was Bhumihars who back stabbed him or else he would have won the election
> 
> Congress, SP, BSP, AAP will all be vying for the same 2.5 Lakh Muslim votes. The Sawarn vote is going no where but to Modi and BJP. People in the region have had it with Samaj Wadi Parties and its goons, just like the people of western UP.



Yes... But BJP has still not found his replacement. He seems to be fit for assembly level elections.


----------



## bronxbull

DRAY said:


> No, I am not OK with any of these just like you, that's why we need a strong government who can take strong *impartial *decisions, how hate-mongering helps in this? I assume that this is just election politics, but this might backfire for BJP. So far opposition parties were projecting BJP as a communal party, which was like a de facto campaign *FOR* BJP among those voters who vote on Hindutva credentials, and BJP was focusing on its development credentials among voters who don't vote on Hindutva credentials, now with this new development BJP might get some more Hindutva votes, but will lose some "development" votes also. The +/- effect will become clear after election, check previous posts starting from page 998.



love n hate are 2 faces of the same coin.


----------



## jha

DarkPrince said:


> masi you should start loving people or you will born as a dalit in your next life



Thats the best thing one can hope for in next life..


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DRAY said:


> No, I am not OK with any of these just like you, that's why we need a strong government who can take strong *impartial *decisions, how hate-mongering helps in this? I assume that this is just election politics, but this might backfire for BJP. So far opposition parties were projecting BJP as a communal party, which was like a de facto campaign *FOR* BJP among those voters who vote on Hindutva credentials, and BJP was focusing on its development credentials among voters who don't vote on Hindutva credentials, now with this new development BJP might get some more Hindutva votes, but will lose some "development" votes also. The +/- effect will become clear after election, check previous posts starting from page 998.



Hate mongering ? what was hateful about Shah's speech, DADA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

jha said:


> Thats the best thing one can hope for in next life..



well good luck to you


----------



## dray

NKVD said:


> Majority of india not live in Urban Cities like you ans I do please visit some of the Rural parts on our nation mate you will know whats a truth.if not visit jama masjid area i deewali night you will Find how secular india Is still on Paper not in Heart sorry mate i speak truth Idea of Secularism not Exist in Real india



So what do you plan to do? You want to declare a civil war? 20 crore dead Muslims, 20 crore dead Hindus, and rest 80 crore will build a purer India?? Isn't it desirable to keep an eye on the suspicious elements through our security agencies and selectively pick up the rotten apples instead of foolishly declaring a war against a very large minority community?


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> So what do you plan to do? You want to declare a civil war? 20 crore dead Muslims, 20 crore dead Hindus, and rest 80 crore will build a purer India?? Isn't it desirable to keep an eye on the suspicious elements through our security agencies and selectively pick up the rotten apples instead of foolishly declaring a war against a very large minority community?


Yeah great idea may be we do it like Isreal way hindu country Kidding My plan is to first make muslim full indian citizens of our country applying Uniform civil code and disbanding sharia is a first step provide resarvations on economical status so that hindu would not feel any negligence .Lastly try to rise more nationalism in Muslims Youths than religious Fanaticism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Ammyy said:


> BJP will win only upto 40-45% seats rest will be manage by small parties.


You mean 210-220 seats for BJP? No.... 
Actually, Congress will get very few seat.. Believe me, Many of them going in BJP pockets... 270 seats needed for majority, BJP will cross 280 mark.... This election is disaster for Congress... Congress will only win 60 - 70 seat. 
BJP will cash majority of those seats. 


BJP = 282 seat 
Congress= 75 seat 
Aam aadmi party 7 seat. 
And rest for others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

Peaceful Civilian said:


> You mean 210-220 seats for BJP? No....
> Actually, Congress will get very less seat.. Believe me, Many of them going in BJP pockets... 270 seats needed for majority, BJP will cross 280 mark.... This election is disaster for Congress... Congress will only win 60 - 70 seat.
> BJP will cash majority of those seats.
> 
> 
> BJP = 282 seat
> Congress= 75 seat
> Aam aadmi party 7 seat.
> And remaining for others.


Actually majority figure will be quite less because many leaders are fighting elections from one more seats


----------



## bronxbull

DRAY said:


> So what do you plan to do? You want to declare a civil war? 20 crore dead Muslims, 20 crore dead Hindus, and rest 80 crore will build a purer India?? Isn't it desirable to keep an eye on the suspicious elements through our security agencies and selectively pick up the rotten apples instead of foolishly declaring a war against a very large minority community?



Nobody wants to kill 20 crore or any numebr of muslims,we just want kashi n mathura masjids to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

NKVD said:


> Actually majority figure will be quite less because many leaders are fighting elections from one more seats


Same applies for congress too... So, balance remains.. Still parallel.... Lol


----------



## jandk

Peaceful Civilian said:


> You mean 210-220 seats for BJP? No....
> Actually, Congress will get very few seat.. Believe me, Many of them going in BJP pockets... 270 seats needed for majority, BJP will cross 280 mark.... This election is disaster for Congress... Congress will only win 60 - 70 seat.
> BJP will cash majority of those seats.
> 
> 
> BJP = 282 seat
> Congress= 75 seat
> Aam aadmi party 7 seat.
> And rest for others.



NO way. BJP will probably get over 200 seats but not over 250.


----------



## cloud_9

Can anyone post the highlights of BJP Manifesto ?


----------



## Chronos

AsianUnion said:


> @NKVD  Don't worry about Pakistan and money....the Military and Defense are well funded. Infact that is what I pointed out, you know last time alot of shrewd Pakistanis supported materially even for the BJP Vajpayee government in power. Modi coming into power and with his hawkish ministers help immensely the Pakistani Military and Defence to get alots of money and say.
> 
> @Ammyy : I agree with you. Modi a Hindu nationalist coming into power helps Pakistan's Islamic birth cause alot. Muslim nationalism just comes alive with Hindu hatred etc etc. and you know the tit for tat responses.
> 
> I am sure Modi and current new ministers will be well funded to gain seats in coming Lokh Sabh elections by Pakistanis.



Let's not jump the gun and actually wait for the result.

Modi may not win, or rather will have curtailed majority.

And there are different polticial equations to consider in different states.

India's diversity in a way, has worked out to act as a buffer to tyrannical forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

cloud_9 said:


> Can anyone post the highlights of BJP Manifesto ?



its not out yet !!


----------



## AsianLion

Ravi Nair said:


> Let's not jump the gun and actually wait for the result.
> 
> Modi may not win, or rather will have curtailed majority.
> 
> And there are different polticial equations to consider in different states.
> 
> India's diversity in a way, has worked out to act as a buffer to tyrannical forces.




I am actually hoping for a COALITION Government.


----------



## Chronos

bronxbull said:


> mayawati is closet Hindutvawadi,most dalit people dont like muslims.
> 
> and not to forget,they are proud hindus.



No wonder she was fond of making Statues of herself.

Idol worshipper



AsianUnion said:


> I am actually hoping for a COALITION Government.



Congress deserved the thumping they are likely to get.

But BJP presence is still negligible in a lot of the states ( Southern India, North-East).

I am sort of scaredby the blind devotion of the Modi Bhakts. While i don't doubt the guy's economic acumen, it is the social side of things i worry about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

bronxbull said:


> i love people,just dont love snakes.
> 
> *i wish i can be born a dalit,hopefully a rich dalit.
> 
> no kaam and become IFS officer.*
> 
> 
> 
> most converts came from brahmin/rajputs.
> 
> not from others.



@scorpionx 

Can you figure out why Dalits are ambivalent about Hindutva?


----------



## Chronos

DRAY said:


> No, I am not OK with any of these just like you, that's why we need a strong government who can take strong *impartial *decisions, how hate-mongering helps in this? I assume that this is just election politics, but this might backfire for BJP. So far opposition parties were projecting BJP as a communal party, which was like a de facto campaign *FOR* BJP among those voters who vote on Hindutva credentials, and BJP was focusing on its development credentials among voters who don't vote on Hindutva credentials, now with this new development BJP might get some more Hindutva votes, but will lose some "development" votes also. The +/- effect will become clear after election, check previous posts starting from page 998.



@DRAY

I watched your debate in the Pink Revolution thread.

You yourself witnessed the so called 'Hindu' tolerance there. To be honest, some of these people do actually worry me.

And what Amit Shad is inexcusable.

We are so quick to preach to the pakistanis about 'Secular India' but lets incidents like these go?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Ravi Nair said:


> @scorpionx
> 
> Can you figure out why Dalits are ambivalent about Hindutva?


Yes.It's very evident here.


----------



## Chronos

scorpionx said:


> Yes.It's very evident here.



I come across a lot of patronising comments in this regard. Because Hindutvawaadis know that for them to be in power, they need the lower caste vote.

I can see why Ambedkar was bitter about Hindus.


----------



## scorpionx

kbd-raaf said:


> @DRAY and @scorpionx did either of you read what Amit shah actually said? If so which parts do you find offensive?


Sir, I hope you are aware of Amit Shah's complete political profile. And why do I need to be selective when I am hearing the speech of the right hand man of India's would be prime Minister?


Ravi Nair said:


> I come across a lot of patronising comments in this regard. Because Hindutvawaadis know that for them to be in power, they need the lower caste vote.
> 
> I can see why Ambedkar was bitter about Hindus.


Ravi, am more irritated by some of the remarks here. The ghost of Hermione is still haunting these threads. Certainly I became pseudo intellectual and anti BJP because I do not support foxes like Shah. This intolerance and anger makes me quite uneasy and makes me stay away from these political threads. See you later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

jha said:


> Andhra boost for BJP as TDP returns to fold after 10 years - The Times of India
> 
> 
> Andhraites.. Any comment ..?



Yes, It's a huge advantage for both the parties. Here are the reasons, if you can undertsand Telugu. Sorry, i can't translate such a big article


*EENADU - Main News*


----------



## MST

DRAY said:


> Well, the regional parties will going to be the 2nd largest block in this election, these regional parties will get even stronger if people reject both the national parties, that will hamper growth but many people will see them as a safety valve against central government turning into a fully communal force. Indian voters are much more complex than you can imagine.



Well I don't claim to be a know all when it comes to Indian Voters. But I do know something about the voters where I come from.

Anyways I will fully support anyone who keeps MullaYam away from the PMs post discounting the fact that Amit Shah pretty much said the same thing that Obama said in Ohio. The paid media will make you believe that Modi will come and start slaughtering minorities. People are free to believe them and are free to chose the regional parties. 

If the majority thinks the way you do may be that's what India deserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Sonia licks Imams ***** she is secular, Amit calls for revenge in a democratic way he is communal 



cloud_9 said:


> Can anyone post the highlights of BJP Manifesto ?




To be announced today 



DRAY said:


> So what do you plan to do? You want to declare a civil war? 20 crore dead Muslims, 20 crore dead Hindus, and rest 80 crore will build a purer India?? Isn't it desirable to keep an eye on the suspicious elements through our security agencies and selectively pick up the rotten apples instead of foolishly declaring a war against a very large minority community?



Nothing this sort will ever happen in India.

Media just raises pitch for TRPs and more ad agency money.



jha said:


> For Majority of Dalits in UP this time its " Jai Modi Jai Bharat" not " Jai Bheem Jai Bharat"... Not to mention the "samman" is a big issue for them.



Dalits are Hindus. Its just that congress has continued the british style of "Divide Hindus and rule India".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Namo to start 3D campaign from today.

To see the location of the nearest rally visit
NaMo 3D campaign trail


----------



## CorporateAffairs

madhu_greenleaf said:


> True. India is Hindu.




Hindu Nationalist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Lots of people are complaining about what Amit shah said but I wonder what was wrong in what he said.

For ex- Before Muzafarnagar riots, the mullahs gave quite a few hate speeches calling for killing Jats in the Muslim dominated localities. Still post riots, SP govt only initiated the cases against the Jat leaders, no case was registered against any of the Muslim leaders involved in hate speeches. It is only on intervention of supreme court, the cases against Muslim hate mongers were registered. Supreme court even held SP govt responsible for Muzafarnagar riots.

Is it not true that SP govt offered 5 Lakh rupees compensation only to the Muslim victims of the riots? Is it not true they tried to protect Muslim hate mongers post Muzaffarnagar riots while initiating cases against Jat leaders?

Now with this all in light, if I go and tell people that this election we need to punish party which protected people involved in killing of Jats and offered financial package only to Muslim victims. I see that as an insult of other victims of riot and the revenge should be taken by voting out the ruling party. What's wrong in it?

This is exactly what Amit shah said now some one please explain me how is this Hindutvawaadi or anti secular while what Akhilesh did was perfectly secular..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

30 years after Rajiv Gandhi's promise, she still waits for help - The Times of India


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Marxist said:


>




We want seats

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Police reforms finds mentions in BJPManifesto. Police dedicated for women main feature.


----------



## Android

www.bjp.org/images/pdf_2014/full_manifesto_english_07.04.2014.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*BJP Manifesto, Sidelights*


*Rights of persons with disabilities will be officially announced* and implemented

*Will set up task force for bringing back black money*

We are fortunate to have the strong and vibrant leadership of Narendra Modi to fulfil these goals

Will impose total* ban on manual scavenging*

Will address *shortage of commissioned and non-commissioned staff in armed forces* on a priority basis

Will implement *one rank one pension scheme and will build a War Memorial for armed forces*

Party remains *committed to abrogation of Article 370* and will discuss this with all stakeholders

Problems and demands of refugees from Pakistan Occupied Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) will be addressed

*Return of Kashmiri pandits to their homeland to live with dignity* is our priority area

Will have a *strong science and technology policy*, including obtaining of international patents.

Will start a *National Madrassa Modernisation Programme*

*Equal opportunities will be provided to minorities*; unfortunate that Muslims continue to be stymied in poverty.

*Universal healthcare system and AIIMS will be set up in every state; govt hospitals to be modernised*

Rail network will be developed keeping in focus agricultural produce

Will establish *gas grid in entire country; optical fibre network; develop satellite systems
*
Boost to tourism: *50 new tourist circuits,* including pilgrimages, to be created.

Rate of growth has fallen during 10 years of UPA rule.

*Police reforms and police force dedicated for women in every state.*

BJP manifesto focusses on *employment, entrepreneurship, tackling corruption, black money*.

We need to reform the system, *bring e-governance, transparency in the system.*

BJP manifesto talks about Uniform Civil Code. Draft a *Uniform Civil Code to ensure gender equality*.

We've received over 1 lakh suggestions for our manifesto from India and abroad

Ram temple will be constructed within the Constitutional framework.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

Ram Mandir and Uniform Civil Code mentioned in their manifesto


----------



## NKVD

Android said:


> Ram Mandir and Uniform Civil Code mentioned in their manifesto


yes yes yes


----------



## jha

Android said:


> Ram Mandir and Uniform Civil Code mentioned in their manifesto



With ample scope of dialogue and consultations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Read the highlights of #BJPManifesto here Manifesto 2014


----------



## abjktu

madhu_greenleaf said:


> They are hell bent on destroying Hindu India and creating a bigger Pakistan here. Most of them work on the principle of it is inevitable the world will be Islamic anyways, so let us help them now itself and be on their good side.
> 
> Today in that Pink Revolution thread, a Keralite came to boast how beef unites Kerala and hence they are secular. This was a Christian guy. Another Muslim chipped in his penny worth agreeing with this assessment. I was wondering what was the secular thing the Muslim or the Christian did to feel so secular in eating beef. The Hindu could of course claim that he does not give a damn about his religion and he is secular so eating beef, but what about the Muslim and the Christian guys.


neenu kannadigana???
dodda athishaayithu,a Kannadiga howling about hindu unity...
where is your hindu unity,when Kannadiga goons looted and butchered 20 innocent Tamil hindus during 1991 anti Tamil revolts in Karnataka..where is your so called hindu unity,when they ransacked Tamil hindu kovils throughout Bangalore and mysore cities??where is your unity,when your goons raped innocent tamil women.???i know how you are treating dalit Kannada hindus in Karnataka...elli hoda nim hindu unity???modala unity nimgade inde shuru maadi...aadmele Kerala Ella...


----------



## jha

Other than No to FDI in retail, I can see this as a complete manifesto. Best of the lot and is certainly " Der aaye, durust aaye"..


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*BJP manifesto: Strong growth, zero tolerance on terror.*

Promising to usher in an era of strong economic growth, job creation, tackling the corruption menace, zero tolerance on terrorism and a strong foreign policy, the Bharatiya Janata Party released its manifesto for the 2014 Lok Sabha elections on Monday, the day the first phase of the polls began in the states of Assam and Tripura. The BJP manifesto pledges 'Ek Bharat, Shreshta Bharat - Sabka Saath Sabka Vikas' (One India, Best India - Unity and Development for everyone).

The highlights of the BJP manifesto are that it pledges to tackle inflation and corruption and also reiterates its stand to explore all possibilities within the framework of the Constitution to facilitate the construction of the Ram Temple in Ayodhya.

The BJP in its manifesto also says that barring multi-brand retail, it is open to Foreign Direct Investment in all other sectors. "Barring the multi-brand retail sector, FDI will be allowed in sectors where ever needed for job and asset creation," said BJP leader Murli Manohar Joshi.


The manifesto also promises a uniform civil code to ensure gender equality. It also promises total ban on manual scavenging.

BJP Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi said that the manifesto is not just a formality for the party. "This manifesto is not an election formality for us. This is our aim and our direction. Good governance and development is our goal," Modi said.

*Highlights:*

Tackling price rise

Generating employment and encouraging entrepreneurship

Ending corruption

Bringing back black money

Ending decision and policy paralysis

Putting in place a strong delivery system

Bringing an end to credibility crisis

To strengthen the framework

Better centre-state relations

Integrating the nation - its vastness and voices

Ensure decentralization and people's participation

Take the country from representative to participatory democracy


*Reform the system*


Good governance: transparent, effective, involving and encouraging 10

Open government and accountable administration 10

E-governance: easy, efficient and effective

Institutional reform - administrative, judicial, police and electoral

Better judicial system

Reform police force

*Electoral reforms*


Bridge the gap and uplift the poor and downtrodden

Food security for all

Social justice and empowerment for SCs, STs, OBCs and other weaker sections

Equal opportunity for minorities

Meet aspirations of neo-middle class

High priority for rural areas

Make urban areas high growth centres

Social security - a caring government, passionate society

Focus on children - the future of the nation

Security for senior citizens

Special emphasis on specially abled

Promotion of sports

Focus on women - the nation builder

Improvement of education system, school education, higher and professional education

Focus on vocational training

Skill development- focusing on productivity and employability

Health services - increase the access, improve the quality, lower the cost


*Economic revival*


Abolition of NPAs

Simple Taxation system

No foreign direct investment in multi-brand retail

Make agriculture more productive, scientific and rewarding

Make industry modern, competitive and caring

Focus on reviving manufacturing sector

Special emphasis on MSMEs (micro, small and medium enterprises)

Focus on handicrafts and artisans

Services to be driven by quality and efficiency

Development of business and trade

To tap the tourism potential

labour force - the pillar of our growth

housing - no longer a mirage

physical infrastructure - better than the best


*Next GEN infrastructure*


Better transport

Improvement in railway system

Water - make it reach to all homes, farms and factories

Energy - generate more, use rationally, waste less

Science and technology - India innovates and India leads

Natural and national resources - use when required, protect where necessary

Secure Indians - zero tolerance on terrorism, extremism and crime

An independent and strategic nuclear programme

Foreign relations - nation first, universal brotherhood

Implement uniform civil code

Ram Temple in Ayodhya

Following is the full text of the manifesto:

*Preface*

India is the most ancient civilization of the world and has always been looked upon by the world as a land of wealth and wisdom. India has been credited to have developed, apart from philosophy and mathematics, science and technology of a very high order, which had attracted scholars from all over the world. Al-Andalusi, a Spanish scholar in the 11th Century, in his monumental work 'Tabaqat al- Umam' had discussed the state of science in different countries. He writes, "The first nation to have cultivated science is India... India is known for wisdom of its people. Over many centuries all the kings of the past have recognized the ability of Indians in all branches of knowledge." Andalusi further states, "Indians, as known to all nations for many centuries, are the metal (essence) of wisdom, the source of fairness and objectivity. They are the people of sublime pensiveness, universal apologues, and useful and rare inventions."

India's contribution to the march of civilization goes back to several thousand years before the Christian era. From the Vedas to Upanishads and Gautam - the Buddha and Mahavira - the 24th Jain Tirthankara and then to Kautilya and Chandra Gupta and down up to the eighteenth century, India was respected for its flourishing economy, trade, commerce and culture. It had an international outreach from Korea to Arabia, from Bamiyan to Borobudur and beyond. Before the advent of Britishers, Indian goods were internationally recognized for their quality and craftsmanship. India had a much bigger role and presence in industry and manufacturing than any nation in Europe or Asia. It had a well-developed banking system and equally renowned businessmen, along with its financiers, who were contributing to create a flourishing and progressive economy. According to Sunderland, India was also one of the greatest shipbuilding nations and consequently had an access to international markets. Indian prosperity held the world in thrall. It was this wealth which attracted the foreigners - from Alexander to the Britishers.

Historical records establish the level of progress and prosperity attained by India before the advent of the Europeans. Indian advancement in mathematics, astronomy, physics and chemistry along with the biological sciences has been well recognized. India was a land of abundance, prosperity, affluence, a land of sharing and caring living in perfect harmony and peace with the nature. From ancient times almost all religions practiced in different parts of the world, have existed peacefully in India and will continue to do so. India thus provides the most ennobling experience in spiritual co-existence.

BJP recognizes that no nation could chart out its domestic or foreign policies unless it has a clear understanding about itself, its history, its roots, its strengths and failings. In a highly mobile and globalized world, it is imperative for a nation to know its roots that provide sustenance to its people. \

Indian freedom struggle, which was inspired by Tilak, Gandhi, Aurobindo, Patel, Bose and others, had a clear vision of the civilizational consciousness of India. These leaders had directed the freedom movement, keeping the Indian ways and thoughts in the centre of their action. They had a vision to reconstruct the political and economic institutions of India as a continuum of civilizational consciousness, which made India one country, one people, and one Nation.

After achieving independence, the leaders at the helm of affairs lost the spirit and the vision, which the freedom movement had evoked. They discarded the vision and adopted the institutional framework of administration created by the Britishers which was quite alien to India's world-view. It is unfortunate that these leaders could not comprehend India's inner vitality, which was the main force responsible for India's survival despite several attacks and prolonged foreign rule and thus, failed to rekindle the spirit of India.

Even after nearly seven decades of our independence, the country has not been able to discover its innate vitality, the sense of time and the will to act. As a result, in spite of being the oldest civilization and a young republic, we are engulfed by a multi-dimensional crisis. A crisis, which has encompassed all walks of life. The rising disparities, social and communal divide and terrorism leading to a fractured society, are worsening the situation rapidly. The present crisis is the result of this confusion and disconnect from the seekings and sensibilities of the people. This is worse confounded by the weak and spineless leadership of the UPA Government. The tragedy is further heightened by their failure to diagnose the malady and find the remedy. Instead of creating a socio-economic and political paradigm of governance drawn from the civilizational consciousness of India, the leaders tried to follow whatever was being practiced in this or that western country.

Thus, we have wasted more than half of a century. Many other countries, even with smaller size and lesser resources, have surpassed us in development parameters. Another reason for this is that the Governance in these decades was marred by lack of trust, leading to excessive controls. It was also marked by lack of openness in Government and lack of people's participation. This has led to concentration of power in a few hands and lack of transparency breeding corruption and nepotism on a massive scale. The so-called 'liberalization' came in 1990s, but it was half-hearted. It didn't work because the rest of the eco-system remained the same. However, the beginning of the 21st century showed some light under the NDA rule. India started being reckoned as an economic superpower. The six-year rule of NDA had given the Nation many firsts, building an image in the International community. However, many of the hopes, potentials and projects have not been fully realized in the subsequent years. But after 2004, UPA came into power and the situation started worsening again. We missed a historic national opportunity once more.

UPA's biggest blow to the Indian political system is that they have taken out Genuineness from Governance; Authenticity from Administration. UPA has shown Governance of Enactment, not Action. It has given an Administration of Entitlement without Delivery. We have become a polity of Promises, and not Performance. We represent an economy of deficits, a work culture of delays and an asset base of deficiency. Worse, Congress-led UPA has made India a global synonym of Corruption, Scandal and Stagnation. To make it even worse, today, we are passing through total Decision and Policy Paralysis. Sluggish economic growth, unprecedented price rise and unstable Currency are its most visible facets.

The following demand urgent solutions; economy including agriculture, energy, environment including natural resources, education and health, employment, external and internal threats to security, empowerment, Governance, and erosion of moral and societal values.

If India has to survive as a nation, which it has to, in order to play its destined role in the comity of nations, if it has to make its voice heard for creating a peaceful and egalitarian world order, then we must take up the challenges with urgency and determination and provide proper solutions for them. It is a pity that we have a demoralized leadership presiding over the state apparatus, which is incompetent to handle the present problems. What is needed today is to arrive at a consensus about the 'Idea' of India and also to think and redesign our approach in consonance with the seekings and preferences of the Indian people.

The situation in the country is deteriorating rapidly. Delay in resolving the crisis would be dangerous. What is needed is to take lessons from history, recognise the vitality and resilience of India, the power of its world-view and utilize its strength, which drove it to glorious heights and analyse its weaknesses, which led to this abysmal fall. Pick up the thread from the point where the continuum of our civilizational consciousness was lost and reorient the polity in consonance with those strong points of Indian psyche which will be the engine for our future glory. Let's keep the windows open, have a clear understanding of the global scenario and how without destroying our uniqueness we can assimilate the best of the technological advancements.

We can achieve this goal provided the leaders seriously set to this task. What we need is a political party committed to deliver and a leadership with strong determination and political will. As Vivekananda had said, "All power is within you. You can do anything. Believe in that." Yes, the power lies in the people of India, in the inner sanctum sanctorum of Mother India. What is needed is to ignite the spark and Mother India would rise in her full glory.

As Sri Ma had once said that India had become the symbolic representation of all the difficulties of modern mankind but India will also be the land of its resurrection to a higher and truer life. The BJP will leave no stone unturned to fulfill the dream of 1.22 billion Indians.

Today, India is blessed with the rare capacity and opportunity of Democracy, Demography and Demand. If we are able to consolidate and harness them, we will be able to reach the heights which India deserves. The biggest reason for a sorry state of affairs is bad intentions on the part of those who have ruled the country for sixty years. And that is where we would show the first difference. For BJP, the goal of the policies and practices would be: Ek Bharat, Shreshtha Bharat! The path would be: Sabka Saath, Sabka Vikas. This is our commitment to the Nation and to the People.

With this determination of the party under the charismatic leadership of Shri Narendra Modi, we enter the elections to the 16th Lok Sabha and would work whole-heartedly to give a stable, strong, visionary and progressive Government to India.

It is an opportunity to change our fate and of our nation. Glory to Mother India, glory to Her children.



*Attend the Imminent*


Decade under the UPA - I and II can rightly be summed in one line, the 'Decade of Decay', in which India had a free fall on all fronts - be it governance, economy, diplomacy, foreign policy, border safety, etc. At the same time, corruption, scams and crime against women have reached to unacceptable levels. There has been gross misuse and total denigration of government and institutions. There has also been erosion of authority of the office of the Prime Minister. The Government dithered by each passing day, casting gloom and doom on the country that was once under the NDA regime called the 'Emerging Superpower'. In 2004, NDA left the Government with a near double digit growth. The Congress- led UPA could not even maintain that growth and mismanaged the country so badly, that the growth rate declined to 4.8%, resulting the country falling in a deep mess. We have lost a wonderful opportunity and have pushed the country 20 years behind and rendered millions of men and women jobless.

Critical and urgent challenges facing the nation have been left unaddressed. Beyond impacting the immediate short-term, this is corroding the long-term potential of the nation. People feel frustrated and have lost hope in the system. Things must change, and they must change now. BJP will take immediate and decisive action to address these issues on a priority basis.


*Price Rise*

Runaway food inflation has crippled household budgets and contributed to the overall inflationary trend under the Congress-led UPA's watch. Even worse, the food and nutritional security of millions is threatened. However, the Congress-led UPA government has remained insensitive and indifferent to the plight of the people; tying itself into knots with short-term, mis-directed steps. The committee of Chief Ministers, headed by Shri Narendra Modi, has already submitted a report on food inflation in 2011. The report was unfortunately not acted upon by the Congress-led UPA Government.

The BJP-led NDA Government's record of holding the prices is a demonstration of our commitment to break the vicious cycle of high inflation and high interest rates. Our immediate task will be to rein in inflation by several steps, such as:

- put in place strict measures and special Courts to stop hoarding and black marketing.

- setting up a Price Stabilisation Fund.

- unbundle FCI operations into procurement, storage and distribution for greater efficiency.

- leverage on technology to disseminate Real time data, especially to farmers - on production, prices, imports, stocks and overall availability.

- evolve a single 'National Agriculture Market'.

- promote and support area specific crops and vegetables linked to food habits of the people.

*Employment and Entrepreneurship*

The country has been dragged through 10 years of Jobless Growth by the Congress-led UPA Government. Under the broader economic revival, BJP will accord high priority to job creation and opportunities for entrepreneurship. We will:

- strategically develop high impact domains like Labour-intensive manufacturing (viz. textile, footwear, electronics assembly, etc.) and Tourism.

- strengthen the traditional employment bases of agriculture and allied industries, and retail - through modernization as well as stronger credit and market linkages.

- harness the opportunities provided by the upgradation of infrastructure and housing, for its job generating potential.

- encourage and empower our youth for self-employment - incubating entrepreneurship as well as facilitating credit.

- address the employability issue by initiating a multi-skills development programme in mission mode. Focus will be on job creation and entrepreneurship, in both rural and urban areas.

- transform our Employment Exchanges into Career Centres - connecting our youth with job opportunities in a transparent and effective manner through the use of technology; as well as providing counselling and training.


*Corruption*


Corruption is a manifestation of poor Governance. Moreover, it reflects the bad intentions of those sitting in power. All pervasive corruption under the Congress-led UPA has become a 'National Crisis'.

We will establish a system, which eliminates the scope for corruption. We will do this through:

- public awareness

- technology enabled e-Governance - minimizing the discretion in the citizen-government interface.

- system-based, policy-driven governance - making it transparent.

- rationalization and simplification of the tax regime - which is currently repulsive for honest tax payers.

- simplification of the processes and procedures at all levels - bestowing faith in the citizens, institutions and establishments.


*Black Money*


By minimizing the scope for corruption, we will ensure minimization of the generation of black money. BJP is committed to initiate the process of tracking down and bringing back black money stashed in foreign banks and offshore accounts. We will set up a Task Force for this purpose and to recommend amendments to existing laws or enact new laws. The process of bringing back black money to India what belongs to India, will be put in motion on priority. We will also proactively engage with foreign Governments to facilitate information sharing on black money.


*Decision and Policy Paralysis*



The country has suffered a decade of maladministration and scams in addition to decision and policy paralysis; thus bringing growth and development to a grinding halt leading to a 'Governance deficit'. This situation will be changed and the engine of Government will be ignited again with strong willpower and commitment to public interest. We will also encourage the bureaucracy to take right decisions and contribute their might in building a modern India.


*Poor Delivery*



Wherever we go, we encounter bottlenecks. We experience it on a daily basis - in government offices for even the simplest of public services, in our courts buried in high pendency and so on. Similarly, we are known by a culture of missing links and lack of last mile connectivity. We have water but no pipeline to carry it; we have schools but no teachers; we have computers and machines but no electricity; we have scientists but no labs; we have instruments but no one to work on them. This reduces the pace of our performance and results into wastage of time, money and energy. Intent to do the right thing and the will to do things rightly, is missing. This has to be attended to on a priority basis.

Whatever we do and provide for, the whole chain has to be kept in mind. With this in mind, we will:

- remove bottlenecks and missing links in all sectors, activities and services.

- focus on proper planning and execution for right outcomes.

- strive for scale and speed with futuristic vision.

- Build institutions for today and tomorrow.



*Credibility Crisis*



The biggest challenge that India faces today is to restore the credibility of, and trust in the Union Government. In recent years, the Union Government has lost every semblance of credibility. Its intentions, integrity and initiatives, all are questionable. The Congress party has not only lowered the dignity of the Government, but also the dignity of India. This is what is driving recent adversities like the falling rupee and countries riding roughshod over us. The BJP will work for restoring the trust and credibility of the Government. We will also ensure that the chain of responsibility and accountability is built in the system.



*Team India
*






Centre-State Relations

Strengthen the Framework

India is a diverse country. Diverse communities settled in vastly different regions have their own aspirations. Taking these aspirations into consideration, the centre and the states therefore have to evolve a working system, which leads to harmonious relations. The genuine grievances of every state will be addressed in a comprehensive manner.

- We will place Centre-State relations on an even keel through the process of consultation and strive for harmonious Centre-State relations.

- Our Government will be an enabler and facilitator in the rapid progress of states. We will evolve a model of national development, which is driven by the states.

- Team India shall not be limited to the Prime Minister led team sitting in Delhi, but will also include

Chief Ministers and other functionaries as equal partners.

- Ensure fiscal autonomy of States while urging financial discipline.

- Create 'Regional Councils of States', with common problems and concerns, with a view to seeking solutions that are applicable across a group of states.

- We will encourage cooperation among states on security-related issues, inter-state disputes and for removing inter-regional economic disparities and promoting tourism.

- We recognize the special needs and unique problems of the hill and desert states. In consultation with the Governments of these states, state-specific developmental priorities/ models will be evolved so that the aspirations of the people are met.

- Given the unique status of Union Territories (UTs), they will receive special attention. We will focus on developing and strengthening the economy of UTs. Tourism will be promoted, tribal welfare and their rights will receive full attention, and infrastructure and coastal area development will be given top priority.

- We reiterate our commitment to the protection and integrated development of our island territories.

- The moribund forums like 'National Development Council' and 'Inter-State Council' will be revived and made into active bodies.

- Involve the state Governments in the promotion of foreign trade and commerce.

- Help the states mobilize resources through investments in industry, agriculture and infrastructure.

*Integrating the Nation - Its Vastness and Voices*

In a democracy, everyone is not only free, but also encouraged to voice his or her concerns. It is also necessary that these voices be heard and concerns redressed. However, all this should happen within the framework of our constitution and with the spirit of 'India First'. We have to keep the Nation at the forefront of our thoughts and actions. Any activity, which disrupts the integrity of the nation, cannot be in the interest of any segment of the society or any region of the country. All Indians living in different regions of the country have an equal stake in the progress of the country and they have to be assured of the fruits of the progress.

- Presently, we see that there is a vast regional disparity between different regions of the country along developmental parameters, particularly between the western part and the eastern part. Despite their richness in both natural as well as human resources, eastern part of India still lags behind.

- We shall give the highest priority towards bringing the eastern parts of the country on par with the western parts. To that extent, there shall be special focus and emphasis on the development of the eastern side of India.

- Government will play the role of an enabler and a facilitator to the rapid progress of the states; planning along regional aspirations, strengths and potentials, evolving appropriate strategies for various zones of the country - hilly regions, plains, desert and coastal areas.

Regional aspirations: BJP has always stood for greater decentralization through smaller States.

Northeast : Resource rich North-Eastern states are lagging behind in development due to poor governance, systemic corruption and poor delivery of public services. NDA government had initiated concrete steps to address the issue of development of Northeast by setting up the Ministry of North- Eastern Region. We will empower this Ministry with a broader charter and non-lapsable funds for the rapid development of the region.



*BJP will:*



- put special emphasis on enhancing the connectivity within the region and to the rest of the country.

There will be special emphasis on massive infrastructure development, especially along the Line of Actual Control in Arunachal Pradesh and Sikkim.

- address the issue of Flood control in Assam and river water management.

- nurture more job generating opportunities like tourism and IT industry.

- address the issue of infiltration and illegal immigrants in the Northeast region on a priority basis.

This will include clear policy directions and effective control at the ground level.

- complete all pending fencing work along the India-Bangladesh and India-Myanmar border, stepping up border security.

- take measures for the safety of North-Eastern students studying across the country including setting up Hostels for North-Eastern students at various educational centres.

- deal with Insurgent groups with a firm hand.

Jammu and Kashmir: Jammu and Kashmir was, is and shall remain an integral part of the Union of India. The territorial integrity of India is inviolable. BJP will pursue an agenda of equal and rapid development in all the three regions of the state - Jammu, Kashmir and Ladakh.

- The return of Kashmiri Pandits to the land of their ancestors with full dignity, security and assured livelihood will figure high on the BJP's agenda.

- The long pending problems and demands of refugees from Pakistan Occupied Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) will be addressed.

- BJP reiterates its stand on the Article 370, and will discuss this with all stakeholders and remains committed to the abrogation of this article.

- All steps will be taken to provide good governance, better infrastructure, educational opportunities, healthcare and more job opportunities, leading to a better quality of life in the valley.

Seemandhra and Telangana: BJP is committed to do full justice to Seemandhra, and address the issues of development and governance of Seemandhra and Telangana.

Decentralization and People's Participation

*From Representative to Participatory Democracy*

India is a country of immense diversity - a highly decentralized federal structure is thus crucial in meeting the varied ideas and aspirations of our diverse people. Power is currently concentrated in Delhi and the State capitals. We believe this power should be genuinely decentralized. BJP has stood for greater decentralization through devolving of powers to the states. A vast reservoir of People's Power has not yet been tested in the real sense. We have not been able to involve the people in Governance as functionaries and facilitators.

- People's Participation: Our developmental process will be a people's movement - of Jan bhagidari.

We will make them the active drivers of development rather than mere passive recipients.

- People's Engagement: Through Pro-active, Pro-people Good Governance, we will ensure the Government itself directly reaches out to the people, especially the weak and marginalized sections of society.

- We will further evolve the Public Private Partnership (PPP) model into a People-Public-Private

*Partnership (PPPP) model.*

- BJP is committed to strengthen self-Governance at the local level and we will empower Panchayati

Raj Institutions with extensive devolution of the 3 Fs - Functions, Functionaries and Funds.

- Good performers amongst the Panchayats will be rewarded with additional developmental grants.

- Strengthen the institution of the Gram Sabha, respecting their inputs and initiatives for development process.

- We will actively involve people in policy formulation and evaluation through various platforms.

- We will encourage Openness in the Government, involving all stakeholders in the decision-making processes.

*Reform the System*

Good Governance: Transparent, Effective, Involving and Encouraging

*India First*

BJP believes in India being one country, one people and one nation. BJP recognizes the importance of diversity in Indian society, and the strength and vibrancy it adds to the nation. The party believes in the principle of unity in diversity.

India constitutes of all its' people, irrespective of caste, creed, religion or sex. It constitutes of all the communities - ethnic, social and cultural groups and also our culture, which is defined by tolerance and co-existence. The hallmark of India is "Unity in Diversity". It constitutes of each and every inch of our land, its natural resources and mental and physical energy we possess. It constitutes of all the institutions made in the past and present.

India First simply means nurturing and protecting all the elements, which India is made of. It does not exclude anyone or anything - it only includes everything and everyone, which India is made of. It is complete India; without exclusion, without exception. It also means that whatever is in the interest of India will be in the interest of all the elements that India is made up of, including its citizens.

The counter to the concept of 'India First' is what is happening today; appeasement of one, at the cost of the other, using Institutions for protecting the interest of a particular party or persons. It is reflected in the thinking that whatever is not in the interest of a party is not in the interest of India. Clearly, Governance on these lines is not in the interest of India.

Simply speaking, 'India First' puts the national interest first while taking any decision or step both by Governments and citizens. Even more simply put, you have to just see the face of India and Indians when you are in doubt. This is what separates 'India First' from the present day politics and Governance of the Congress-led UPA.

*For BJP:*

- the only philosophy and religion of a Government should be India First.

- the only epic of a Government should be India's Constitution.

- the only power of a Government should be the power of the people.

- the only prayer of a Government should be the welfare of its people.

- the only way of a Government should be 'Sabka Saath, Sabka Vikas'.

*Open Government and Accountable Administration*

Administrative reforms will be a priority for the BJP. Hence, we propose to implement them through an appropriate body under the PMO. The objective will be to bring in transparency in Government's decision- making process. Government systems and processes would be relooked to make them citizen friendly, corruption free and accountable. Every effort will be made to meet the development aspirations of the people and make the Government agencies accountable to the citizens. We will set-up an effective Lokpal institution. Corruption at any level will be dealt with firmly and swiftly.

From birth certificate to school admission, from setting up business to paying of taxes, our present systems complicate the lives of our own people. We will reform it and make it easy in terms of access, efficiency and delivery. Following specific action will be initiated:

- digitization of Government records will be taken up on top priority so that they are easily accessible.

- performance review, social and environment audit would be mandated for all Government schemes and programmes.

- open up Government to draw expertise from the industry, academia and society into the services.

- government will be redefined by elimination of whatever is obsolete in laws, regulations, administrative structures, practices and would be purposive.

- we will generate 'Kartavya Bhavna' among public servants as lives and productivity of people is dependent on the quality and efficiency of public services.

*On the whole, hallmarks of our Governance model would be:*

- People-centric

- Policy driven

- Time bound delivery

- Minimum Government, Maximum Governance

E-Governance: Easy, Efficient and Effective

BJP believes that IT is a great enabler for empowerment, equity and efficiency. The NDA Government had made IT one of the major thrust areas. With the result, India is the IT capital for the whole world. But back home, the benefits of IT have not percolated down. This will be a high priority area for BJP that IT touches the lives of ordinary men and women. BJP has been known for good Governance and e- Governance will become the backbone for good Governance. BJP aims to nurture a Digital India - making every household and every individual digitally empowered.

Information Technology has made it possible to make information and services reach to the ordinary men and women even in remote areas, easily and effectively. Availability of information is the key to empowerment of the stakeholders. This also reduces the scope for discretion and manipulation.

*We will:*

- focus on increasing the penetration and usage of broadband across the country. Deployment of broadband in every village would be a thrust area.

- leverage technology for e-Governance and engage proactively with the people through social media for participative governance and effective public grievance redressal mechanism.

- generate IT based jobs in rural and semi-urban areas.

- make technology enabled products affordable for students.

- use technology to reduce the burden of books on children. Make all institutions and schools e- enabled in a phased manner. Digital learning and training to be used extensively.

- pursue a mission mode project under the 'National Rural Internet and Technology Mission' for use of telemedicine and mobile healthcare for rural healthcare delivery; use of IT for agriculture for real time information; Self Help Groups; retail trade and SMEs; and rural entrepreneurs, etc.

- initiate a National e-Governance Plan to cover every Government office from the centre to the panchayats. The 'E-Gram, Vishwa Gram' scheme in Gujarat to be implemented nationwide.

- promote e-Bhasha - National Mission for the promotion of IT in Indian Languages.

- focus to bring SC/ST, OBCs and other weaker sections of the society within the ambit of IT

enabled development.

- deploy IT to protect India's priceless cultural and artistic heritage, which includes digitization of all archives and museology.

- promote 'open source' and 'open standard' software.

- mandate digitization of all government work to reduce corruption and delays.

- set up High-speed digital highways to unite the nation.

- use technology to reduce Transmission and distribution losses.

- use mobile and e-Banking to ensure financial inclusion.

BJP aims to make every household digitally literate with a goal to make India the Global Knowledge hub, with IT being a major driver and engine of growth.

Institutional Reform - Administrative, Judicial, Police and Electoral

*Administrative*

Today, people of this country are frustrated with the present system. Our administrative set up should be people-centric, responsive and result-oriented. With this in mind, we are committed to bring the following reforms:

- the administration and its members will be made truly accountable to their tasks as well as the people through rigorous evaluation process.

- good performance will be rewarded; non-performers will be given opportunities and training support to improve.

- rationalization and convergence among the Ministries, departments and other arms of the

Government will be ensured to focus on delivery.

- open up government to draw expertise from the industry, academia and society.

- services of youth in particular will be tapped to contribute in governance with Fellowship and

Internship programmes launched at various levels.

*Judicial*

BJP is committed to ensure Justice for All - justice which is prompt and accessible. Understanding that Justice Delayed is Justice Denied, we will adopt a multi-pronged approach to address the high pendency of cases in our judicial system.

We will:

- accord high priority to judicial reforms to address the issue of appointment of judges, filling the vacancies, opening new courts, setting up a mechanism for speedy clearance of the backlog of cases at various levels in the judiciary.

- initiate a mission mode project for filling the vacancies in the judiciary and for doubling the number of courts and judges in the subordinate judiciary.

- set up a National Judicial Commission for the appointment of judges in higher judiciary.

- create a fund for modernization of courts to improve the operational efficiency of courts.

- set up a separate class of courts for cases involving specified commercial laws which fast track the litigation process.

- reform the criminal justice system to make dispensation of justice simpler, quicker and more effective and after examining the recommendations of the earlier reports on this subject.

Initiate the computerization and networking of courts all over the country.

- extend fast track courts to all layers of the judiciary.

- expand alternative dispute redressal mechanisms through Lok Adalats and Tribunals.

- implement the National Litigation Policy in letter and spirit to reduce average pendency time of cases.

- review and reduce significantly the number of cases, in which the Government is a litigant in the next five years.

- periodically review and refine/ scrap outdated laws.

- create courts specially equipped to deal with IPR cases.

- give special emphasis to the development of Alternate Dispute Resolution mechanisms - like

*Lok Adalats, Arbitration and Conciliation centres.*

- set up a comprehensive National e-Library, empowering Lawyers.

- aim to enhance the number of women in the Bar as well as Bench, reducing the gender gap in judiciary.

- evolve a national network of specialized universities having expertise in complementary domains

- like Forensics, Arbitration, IPR, International Law, etc.

- develop India into a Global Hub for Arbitration and Legal Process Outsourcing.

We will simultaneously reform the legal system to make it more accessible to the common man. We will:

- undertake a comprehensive review of the legal system to simplify complex legislations - converge overlapping legislation, as well as remove contradictory and redundant laws.

- establish an institutional mechanism to periodically review and give suggestions for refining our laws.

- simplify legal procedure and language.

- make legal information open and freely accessible.

- run legal awareness programmes and introduce in school curriculum - making the common man aware of his rights and duties.

*Police*

Our police forces are entrusted with the crucial responsibility of maintaining law and public order, which forms one of the central pillars of our democracy. We will work with the states to empower them with the authority, independence and resources necessary to deliver:

- Roll out a comprehensive strategy for bringing the Indian Police at par with international standards.

- Facilitate training and capacity building of Police forces.

- Modernize the police force, equipping them with the latest technology.

- Initiate the networking of police stations across the country for intelligence sharing and crime control.

- Strengthen Investigations, making them Swift, Transparent, Fair, Clear and Decisive - acting as an inescapable deterrent to wrong- doers and a protective shield to the innocent.

- Develop specialized expertise in investigation; through continuous training, especially in evolving competencies.

- Overhaul our intelligence set up, with special focus on coordination and integration of human and technological intel - comprehensively gearing it towards collecting real time, specific and actionable inputs.

- Modernize our Prison system with technology and infrastructure; to strengthen the security as well human rights and correctional dimensions.

- Work towards evolving common national standards and protocols.

- Train and technologically enable the police to track, pursue, as well as prevent Cyber Crime.

- Bring Coastal States together on a common platform to discuss issues of Marine Policing.

- Reinterpret the age-old concept of community policing in modern times; evolving ways for the police to reach out to the people, building bonds of trust and friendship - including spreading out into areas of public safety and public wellness.

- Give special emphasis for improving the working conditions and welfare of police personnel.

*Electoral*

BJP is committed to initiate electoral reforms to eliminate criminals. The BJP will seek, through consultation with other parties, to evolve a method of holding Assembly and Lok Sabha elections simultaneously. Apart from reducing election expenses for both political parties and Government, this will ensure certain stability for State Governments. We will also look at revising expenditure limits realistically.

*Widen the Platform*

Certain segments of India have been historically disadvantaged. Due to a lopsided development approach and skewed allocation of resources, they continue to lag behind the rest of the country in socio- economic indicators in spite of having abundant natural resources and talent. Consequently, our demographic dividend is not being fully actualized. It is the duty of the government to enable every Indian to realize his or her full potential, ensuring equitable growth and development. We are committed towards this end, and will ensure the same by:

- Empowering each and every Indian through health and education.

- Increasing Opportunities by making Job creation central to our economic model.

- Ensuring a basic level of Infrastructure to all - Home, Electricity, Water, Toilets and Access.

*Poor and Marginalized - Bridge the Gap*

Our Government will be a government of the poor, marginalized and left behind. Every Indian has a right over everything that India has. From this, he or she is free to weave his or her own dreams. The India of tomorrow will have 125 crore such dreams, and will be built on the same. We will not only empower our citizens with the ability to dream; we will enable them with the capability to actualize their dreams.

The real test of the success of a development process lies in the happiness of the common man. The fruits of growth and development must reach the weakest, most deprived and remotest of people. With firm belief in the concept of Antyodaya - uplifting the poorest of the poor - Extreme Poverty and malnutrition will be treated as a National priority, and will be addressed on Mission Mode.

We will:

- strengthen Delivery of poverty alleviation programs through convergence, transparency and efficiency.

- identify 100 most backward districts of the country to bring them at par with other districts through prioritized and integrated development.

- strengthen the natural resource base of the people to tide over natural calamities.

- aim to gainfully employ rural poor in agriculture and allied activities.

- enable the urban poor to develop skills so that they take advantage of the emerging opportunities.

- facilitate partnership across all levels of government, civil society, academic and financial institutions in this national mission of poverty alleviation.

*Food Security*

BJP has always held that 'universal food security' is integral to national security. BJP will take steps to ensure that the benefits of the scheme reach the common man and that the right to food does not remain an act on paper or a political rhetoric. BJP will review all the laws and schemes, in consultation with the states, to ensure a corruption-free efficient implementation of food security, which would be a priority.

BJP will:

- review the successful PDS models, and incorporate the best practices to revise the existing PDS, for benefitting the common man.

- address the issue of under-nutrition and malnutrition.

- encourage the production of cereals, pulses and oils.

- radically transform the Food Corporation of India (FCI).

- ensure contingency stocks for any exigencies arising due to natural calamities or external factors.

- seek the participation of voluntary organizations in running community kitchens.

SCs, STs, OBCs and Other Weaker Sections - Social Justice and Empowerment

The BJP is committed to bridge the gap, following the principles of Samajik Nyay (social justice) and Samajik Samrasata (social harmony). This social justice must be further complemented with economic justice and political empowerment. Instead of pursuing identity politics and tokenisms, we will focus on empowering the deprived sections of society. Steps will be taken to create an enabling ecosystem of equal opportunity - for education, health and livelihood. We will accord highest priority to ensuring their security, especially the prevention of atrocities against SCs & STs.

We believe that accelerated social justice and integrated development is the key to the progress of our country and success of our democracy. The BJP is committed to bridge the divide following the principle of social justice (Samajik Nyay) and social harmony (Samajik Samrasata). Instead of pursuing identity politics and tokenisms, which have not led to any tangible results for the SC, ST, OBCs and other weaker sections of our society, the BJP will focus on tangible development and empowerment.

- A high priority for SC, ST, OBCs and other weaker sections would be to create an ecosystem for education and entrepreneurship.

- BJP is committed to the eradication of untouchability at all levels.

- BJP is committed to eliminate manual scavenging.

- BJP will look at more effective ways to pull these people out of the poverty line.

- BJP will ensure that the funds allocated for schemes and programmes for SC, ST, OBCs and other weaker sections are utilized properly.

- A mission mode project would be made for housing, education, health and skills development.

- Special focus would be on the children, especially the girl child, with regards to health, education and skills development.

Tribal development will be one of the focus areas. BJP believes that half-hearted, incremental and piecemeal attempts for the development of tribals have not helped. So the BJP commits to make a comprehensive, all-encompassing long-term strategy to empower tribals and ensure their welfare. The goal would be to ensure tribal development while preserving the unique identities of this community. The Governments of Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh have successfully implemented the tribal welfare and development schemes and their model would be used for tribal welfare and development.

*BJP will initiate a 'Van Bandhu Kalyan Yojna' at the national level to be overseen by a 'Tribal Development Authority'. This scheme will focus on:*

- Setting up the entire education network for tribals.

- Upgrading housing, water and health facilities.

- Electrification of tribal hamlets and provision of all - weather roads.

- Initiating new economic activities.

- Promoting the products associated with the tribal culture by setting tribal haats in tourist towns and other centres.

- Ensure that the tribal land is not alienated.

- Facilitating access to minor forest produce and creating a network of rural haats (markets).

- Establishing the National Centre for Tribal Research and Culture to preserve the tribal culture and languages.

- Enhancing the funds for tribal welfare and development.

*Minorities - Equal Opportunity*

BJP believes that in India's 'Unity in Diversity' lies India's biggest strength. We cherish the depth and vibrancy that the diversity in Indian society adds to the nation. BJP is thus committed to the preservation of the rich culture and heritage of India's minority communities; alongside their social and economic empowerment.

It is unfortunate that even after several decades of independence, a large section of the minority, and especially Muslim community continues to be stymied in poverty. Modern India must be a nation of equal opportunity. BJP is committed to ensure that all communities are equal partners in India's progress, as we believe India cannot progress if any segment of Indians is left behind.

We will:

- Ensure that the young, and the girl child in particular get education and jobs without discrimination.

- Strengthen and modernize minority educational systems and institutions; dovetailing them with modern requirements. National Madrasa modernization programme would be initiated.

- Empower with vibrancy in Livelihood and Entrepreneurial opportunities.

- Augment their traditional artisanship and entrepreneurial skill, which are a backbone of our cottage and small-scale industry - strengthening these sectors through better market linkages, branding and access to credit.

- Empower Waqf Boards in consultation with religious leaders; taking steps to remove encroachments from and unauthorized occupation of Waqf properties.

- Curate their rich heritage and culture - maintenance and restoration of heritage sites; digitization of archives; preservation and promotion of Urdu.

- Ensure a peaceful and secure environment, where there is no place for either the perpetrators or exploiters of fear.

- Facilitate the setting up of a permanent Inter-faith Consultative mechanism to promote harmony and trust, under the auspices of religious leaders.

*Neo-Middle Class - Meet their Aspirations*

India has a large middle class with immense understanding, talent and purchasing power. In addition, a whole new class has emerged. Those who have risen from the category of poor and are yet to stabilize in the middle class, the 'neo middle class'. This class needs proactive handholding. Having moved out of poverty, their aspirations have increased. They want amenities and services of a certain standard. They thus now feel that Government facilities and services are not up to the mark, and hence resort to the private sector for things like education, health and transport. This is obviously costly, putting the neo middle class into a daily dilemma. As more and more people move into this category, their expectations for better public services have to be met. We have to strengthen the Public Sector for providing efficient services to our citizens. In particular attention will be paid on government providing:

- Educational scholarships and educational facilities.

- Medical insurance and quality healthcare services.

- Middle-income housing.

- Efficient public transport systems.

*Rural Areas - High Priority*

Two-thirds of our people live in villages. Lack of amenities to live and opportunities to work, however, are restricting our rural life. Both these factors are the result of prolonged neglect. A full-fledged programme for 'Rural Rejuvenation' will be made and implemented which will comprise of integrated strategies for personal, economic and social well being of the villagers. Through the idea of Rurban, we will bring urban amenities to our rural areas, while retaining the soul of the village.

Agriculture, rural development and poverty alleviation go hand in hand. Major thrust area for rural development would be to improve village level infrastructure in terms of roads, potable water, education, health, supply chain, electricity, broadband, job creation, security in rural areas and linkage to markets.
*Urban Areas - High Growth Centres*

More than one-third of our population is already living in our cities and towns. Soon, the urban areas will cover half our people. Moreover, our cities should no longer remain a reflection of poverty and bottlenecks. Rather they should become symbols of efficiency, speed and scale.

- We will look at urbanisation as an Opportunity rather than a Threat.

- Major steps will be undertaken in Transport and Housing for 'Urban Upliftment' in India.

- We will initiate building 100 new cities; enabled with the latest in technology and infrastructure - adhering to concepts like sustainability, walk to work etc, and focused on specialized domains.

- The approach to urban development will be based on integrated habitat development - building on concepts like Twin cities and Satellite towns.

- Upgrade existing urban centres, transitioning focus from basic infrastructure to public utility services like Waste and Water Management - for a clean and healthy city life.

- Cleanliness and Sanitation will be given priority - efficient Waste and Water management systems will be set up. Model towns will be identified for rolling out integrated waste management infrastructure.

- Wi-Fi facilities will be made available in public places and commercial centres.

- Urban poverty alleviation scheme would be a key thrust area.

- Use technology for scientific, strategic and long term town planning - including GIS based mapping.

- Build quality integrated Public Transport systems, discouraging usage of private vehicles.

*Leap Forward*

We have to give the taste of a developed country to this very generation. We have to take a quantitative and qualitative leap. The time of knee jerk reactions and incremental changes has gone. What we need is a quantum jump and a total change. We also believe that development has to be holistic, uniform and all pervasive. Further, we have to make the people active partners in whatever is happening and empower them to take advantage of the development process. We will make an effort that government withdraws from those services which could be done by others and devote that extra time, money and energy for social sectors, particularly for development of the weaker sections. And a common thread will run across all our ideas and initiatives. This common thread is the wire and wave of Technology - maximum application of technology for making governance easy, economical and effective.
*Social Security - A Caring Government, Passionate Society*

India has always been a caring society. It is in our culture to help the aged, the weak and the helpless. We have to retain this. We have to educate our younger generations about this. The social security schemes of the Governments have to be made more meaningful. Our aspirations get frustrated when we encounter a weak social infrastructure. We need it on a daily basis.

*Children - the Future of the Nation*

"There can be no keener revelation of a society's soul than the way in which it treats its children" - Nelson Mandela

Indicators related to children welfare are an indicator of the progress of the nation, be it health, education or safety of children. Under the UPA rule, the same has not been given its due weightage. BJP is committed to address the issues related to children, like malnutrition and under-nutrition, problem of child labour, child-trafficking and missing children, sexual abuse, school dropouts and the increasing crime rate among juveniles. BJP will take the following steps to ensure survival, development, participation and protection of children:

- Lay special emphasis on vulnerable children and especially those belonging to the vulnerable communities like SCs, STs, OBCs, migrants, slum dwellers, street dwellers and those with disabilities.

- Ensure effective implementation of the Right to Education, Right to Food Security Act.

- Review, amend and strengthen the Child and Adolescent Labour (Prohibition and Regulation) Act,

2012 and Integrated Child Protection Scheme (ICPS).

- Focused efforts will be made to address issue of anaemia.

- Reduce the burden of books on children without compromising on the quality of education.

- Endeavour to inculcate values amongst children.

*Senior Citizens*

BJP is committed to the welfare of senior citizens, especially their security and health care. We will take measures to deal with the issues related to the senior citizens in a focused manner.

BJP will:

- Provide financial support, exploring ideas like additional tax benefits and higher interest rates.

- Invest in setting up and improving old-age homes.

- Harness their experience in the National Interest. Devise schemes and programs to engage the senior citizens as volunteers / part time workers in various development programmes of the government, in urban and rural areas. This will not only help in utilizing their time, but also it would be an effective utilization of their experience and may add an additional source of income for them.

*Specially Abled*

About 70 million people are suffering from disability, and BJP considers it a serious neglect. The welfare and rehabilitation of disabled people is integral to our vision of a caring society and that of a responsive government. The BJP commits to:

- Enact the 'Rights of the Persons with Disabilities bill' (RPWD).

- Use technology to deliver low cost quality education to specially-abled students 'in-home' - through E-learning.

- Identify each and every special needs person across the country - establishing a web based disability registration system to issue universal ID for all applicable government benefits (healthcare, transportation, jobs, education etc).

- Ensure disabled friendly access to public facilities, public buildings and transport.

- Ensure maximum economic independence of the disabled by creating more income generation models for them.

- Support and aid voluntary organizations working for the care of the disabled.

- Provide a higher tax relief for the family member taking care of the disabled.

*Youth - Making India Unstoppable*

'Young men, my hope is in you. Will you respond to the call of your nation? Each one of you has a glorious future if you dare believe me. Have a tremendous faith in yourselves, like the faith I had when I was a child, and which I am working out now. Have that faith, each one of you, in yourself-that eternal power is lodged in every soul-and you will revive the whole of the country.' - Swami Vivekananda

BJP considers youth as the most productive asset of the nation who have played a key role in taking the country to a near double digit growth. All sectors dominated by youth are doing exceptionally well. India is the oldest civilization but the youngest country and this necessitates that the policies must be based on the judicious mix of experience of energy, and be 'Youth inclusive', so that youth are an integral part of the development process. We commit to review and revise policies to seek participation of youth in decision-making and nation building process and actively get the youth to participate in decision-making bodies.

- we will initiate the 'Young Leaders programme' in all sectors, to recognize, reward and involve these exceptionally talented youth to serve as role models and mentors for others.

- set up the National Youth Advisory Council.

- BJP will initiate nation-wide 'district level incubation and accelerator programme' for encouraging innovation and entrepreneurship.

- procedure to avail Student's loans will be simplified and loans made affordable.

- set up neighbourhood Children's/ Youth Parliament across India that leads to vibrant student committees.

- Will launch a programme, 'Youth for Development'.

*Promotion of Sports*

BJP recognizes the importance of sports in society and for all age groups. Sports have a direct relation to fitness, good health and productivity. India has not fared well in sports, and needs to invest for promotion of sports in an organized manner.

- BJP will promote all sports - traditional and modern.

- More funds will be allocated to sports, and we will encourage the State Governments to fully discharge their responsibility in the promotion of sports.

- Steps would be taken to inculcate a culture of sports at the school level by arranging sports facilities and training needs for promoting a healthy lifestyle, and making sports as a compulsory part of the school curriculum.

- Launch a 'National Sports Talent Search System', so that extraordinary sporting talent is identified at a very young age. Such promising boys and girls will be selected for special training. The existing rural sports programme and National Women Sports Festival will be broadened to reach every village and to identify talent for nurturing and excellence development.

- Attractive career path needs to be planned for sportspersons providing security of career through jobs in government, PSUs and private sector.

- Establish sports academies across the country.

- Special scheme would be devised for sportspersons to ensure social security.

- Encourage business houses to patronize sports and sportspersons.

- Mandate all new housing colonies to include sports facilities.

*Women - The Nation Builder*

BJP recognizes the important role of women in development of the society and growth of the nation, and remains committed to give a high priority to Women's Empowerment and welfare. BJP ruled states have demonstrated this through various schemes. BJP also recognizes the need for women's security as a precondition to women's empowerment and will undertake the following for women welfare:

- Women's welfare and development will be accorded a high priority at all levels within the government, and BJP is committed to 33% reservation in parliamentary and state assemblies through a constitutional amendment.

- Launch a national campaign for saving the girl child and educating her - Beti Bachao - Beti Padhao.

- Structure a comprehensive scheme, incorporating best practices from past successes like Balika Samruddhi, Ladli Laxmi and Chiranjeevi Yojana to support encourage positive attitude amongst families towards the girl child.

- Program for women healthcare in a mission mode, especially focusing on domains of Nutrition and Pregnancy - with emphasis on rural, SCs, STs and OBCs.

- We will enable women with training and skills - setting up dedicated Women ITIs, Women wings in other ITIs.

- Strict implementation of laws related to women, particularly those related to rape.

- Fund for relief and rehabilitation of rape victims lies unused at the Centre as the Government has not worked out the modalities of dispensation. BJP will clear this on priority.

- Government will create an Acid Attack victims welfare fund to take care of the medical costs related to treatment and cosmetic reconstructive surgeries of such victims.

- Make police stations women friendly, and increase the number of women in police at different levels.

- Introduce self defence as a part of the school curriculum.

- Using information technology for women's safety.

- Set up an All Women Mobile Bank to cater to women.

- Special skills training and business incubator park for women.

- Setting up special business facilitation center for women.

- Expand and improve upon the network of women / working women hostels.

- Set up a dedicated W-SME (Women Small and medium enterprises) cluster in every district.

- Review the working conditions and enhance the remuneration of Anganwadi worker's.

- Remove any remaining gender disparities in property rights, marital rights and cohabitation rights.

- Special adult literacy initiative would be started for women with focus on SCs, STs, OBCs, and slum residents.

- Will ensure that the loans to Women Self Help Groups would be available at low interest rates.

- Special programs aimed at girls below poverty line, tribals and indigent women.

- Appropriate measures would be taken to check female foeticide, dowry, child marriage, trafficking, sexual harassment, rape and family violence.

- We will transform the quality of life of women in Rural India by providing electricity, tapped water, cleaner fuel and toilets in every home.

*Education - Enroll and Excel*

BJP believes that education is the most powerful tool for the advancement of the nation and the most potent weapon to fight poverty. Education in India needs to be revitalized and reorganized to make future generations proud of their culture, heritage and history and also for creating confidence in the vitality of India. Every effort shall be made to ensure 'equality of opportunity in access and success' to all learners; creating a harmonious, and cohesive egalitarian society that practices democratic values. This would be possible only when Education accords due emphasis on national integration, social cohesion, religious amity, national identity and patriotism. It must also be analyzed how far education has contributed to moral, ethical and humanistic values in the individuals and the society.

Education must create minds free from superstitions, hatred and violence and become an important vehicle to cement national unity, social cohesion and religious amity. Our endeavour should be to inculcate moral, ethical and humanistic values in the individuals and the society.

India has to become a knowledge society and has to reverberate with educated skilled manpower of high standards required to meet the challenges of 21st century. This requires a bold and visionary leadership to introduce appropriate policy and structural changes.

Highest priority would be given to address the acute shortage of teachers and researchers, quality of education and research, and also the employability factor associated with most of the courses. Education should not only lead to employability but also job creation and entrepreneurship by introducing a national multi-skills orientation program.

We intend to review and revise education system; the salary structures associated with the teaching staff and most importantly, address the shortfall of faculty and related issues in the country. The system shall be made people-friendly and the credibility of the system shall be restored.

Investment in education yields the best dividend. Public spending on education would be raised to 6% of the GDP, and involving the private sector would further enhance this.

Under the scheme of 'Quality education for all', BJP would take the following steps;

School Education

- NDA's flagship program 'Sarva Shiksha Abhiyan': Mechanism would be set up for its performance audit and to have real time information about its performance. Programme shall be strengthened and expanded with a goal to remove illiteracy.

- Universalization of secondary school education and skills development through functional school shall be seriously pursued with particular focus on rural, tribal and difficult areas.

- The content and process of school education shall be thoroughly reviewed to make it dynamic, stress-free, attractive and responsive to the emerging national needs.

- Girls shall be provided all possible help to continue and complete school education.

- The digital divide shall not be allowed to create further divisions in the learning situations of children.

- Special pedagogy would be developed for differently-abled students.

- On priority, a national modernization programme for madrasa's would be started.

- Mid-day meal scheme would be revitalized in terms of management and delivery.

- We will explore ways to reduce the daily burden of carrying books to school for children, which would also entail use of technology for education as a mission mode project.

- Establish a national E-Library to empower school teachers and students.

- Initiate a multi-country student exchange programme for broadening the horizon of school going children.

- Creative talents of students will be recognized and encouraged.

Higher and Professional Education

The basic objective of higher and professional education is not only rapid advancement of the affluent sector of the society but also to improve the lot of the last man in the line.

The content should be designed to prepare the students to understand the current challenges and equip themselves to be able to readily adjust in a fast changing global scenario. Policy interventions would include:

- enhancing the pivotal role of the teachers by reworking the work culture of teacher training institutions with a goal to prepare committed and performing teachers.

- optimum utilization of physical and manpower resources.

- a mechanism for close interaction between industry (including SME), academia and community would be instituted.

- needs assessment exercise will be done for identifying the future needs across sectors, and the same would be used for developing appropriate courses for higher education, to ensure that the country has adequate manpower for every sector, both established and emerging, in the economy.

- will provide autonomy with steps to ensure accountability for institutions of higher learning.

- will raise the standard of education and research, so that Indian universities become at par with the top global universities and find their place in the global league.

- the credibility of the regulatory bodies shall be restored. The procedures to make appointments to senior positions shall be made transparent and merit and ability shall be the sole criterion.

- UGC will be restructured and it will be transformed into a Higher Education Commission rather than just being a grant distribution agency.

- we will revisit the Apprenticeship Act to facilitate our youth to Earn while they Learn.

*Vocational Training*

- Would set up Massive Open Online Courses (MOOC) and virtual classrooms to make it convenient for working class people and housewives to further their knowledge and qualifications.

- Correspondence courses will be started in new domains for self-employment, family run businesses, entrepreneurship and innovation, and these courses would be provided for free to women. The goal would be to prepare the youth for jobs being created by the emerging sectors, foster a spirit of innovation and entrepreneurship, leading to more incomes and job creation.

BJP will set up a National Commission on Education to report in two years on the state of education and the reforms needed. Based on the report, BJP will implement a National Education Policy to meet the changing dynamics of the population's requirement with regards to quality education, innovation and research, aiming to make India a knowledge superpower by equipping its students with the necessary skills and knowledge and to eliminate the shortage of manpower in science, technology, academics and industry.

*Skills - Focusing on Productivity and Employability*

Skillful hands, bright minds, discipline and perseverance makes Indian talent an asset worldwide. We have to live up to this potential, preparing the World's Largest Workforce. We have to make our youth productively employed and gainfully engaged. We also have to develop India as a Knowledge Powerhouse. We have to train and nurture our human resource. We have to use it for leap-frogging our Nation into the future. Unfortunately, the initiatives taken by Congress for this have fallen woefully short, being almost non-starters.

We will take up skill development on a mission mode, at an unprecedented scale.

- Skill Mapping - to help scientifically plan our national human resource development that India would need (like engineers, architects, doctors, nurses, lawyers, accountants, plumbers, carpenters, welders, etc.).

- Launch a 'National Multi-skill Mission'

- We will run short-term courses, in the evenings, focusing on employable skills.

- We will also set up Centres of Excellence in various sectors in partnership with the Industry.

- To ensure industry responsive manpower, we will bring together industry, universities and government.

- We will promote vocational training on a massive scale. Rigid segregation of formal education and skill development will be broken; a mechanism will be established to give vocational qualifications of Academic Equivalence.

- We will also create institutional mechanisms to refresh and upgrade abilities through continuing education - to make them employable.

We will focus on need based skill development and employability; making our youth employable even in the most sophisticated jobs.

We will:

- put emphasis on imparting soft skills to enhance employability including a national program on foreign languages.

- launch a national programme for digital empowerment through computer literacy of the people, especially the youth.

- we will assess the talent and capacity of our youth from an early age; so they can be groomed accordingly.

- we will push for greater practical and research training encouraging real world experience through internships and apprenticeships.

*Health Services - Increase the Access, Improve the Quality, Lower the Cost*

India needs a holistic care system that is universally accessible, affordable and effective and drastically reduces the out of pocket spending on health. NRHM has failed to meet the objectives and will be radically reformed. BJP accords high priority to health sector, which is crucial for securing the economy.

The overarching goal of healthcare would be to provide, 'Health Assurance to all Indians and to reduce the out of pocket spending on health care', with the help of state governments.

The current situation calls for radical reforms in the healthcare system with regards to national healthcare programs and delivery, medical education and training and financing of healthcare. Our government would focus on the following reforms in healthcare:

- the last healthcare policy dates back to 2002. India now needs a comprehensive healthcare policy to address the complex healthcare challenges, keeping in view the developments in the healthcare sector and the changing demographics. BJP will initiate the New Health Policy.

- initiate the 'National Health Assurance Mission', with a clear mandate to provide universal healthcare that is not only accessible and affordable, but also effective, and reduces the OOP spending for the common man.

- Education and Training - Will review the role of various professional regulatory bodies in healthcare and consider setting up an overarching lean body for healthcare. High priority will be given to address the shortfall of healthcare professionals.

- Modernize Government hospitals, upgrading infrastructure and latest technologies.

- Reorganize Ministry of Health and Family Welfare in order to converge various departments dealing in healthcare, food and nutrition and pharmaceuticals, for effective delivery of healthcare services.

- Increase the number of medical and para-medical colleges to make India self sufficient in human resources, and set up an AIIMS like institute in every state.

- Yoga and Ayurveda are the gifts of ancient Indian civilization to humanity and we will increase the public investment to promote Yoga and AYUSH. We will start integrated courses for Indian System of Medicine (ISM) and modern science and Ayurgenomics. We will set up institutions and launch a vigorous program to standardize and validate the Ayurvedic medicine.

- Move to pre-emptive care model where the focus and thrust will be on child health and prevention.

- School health program would be a major focus area, and health and hygiene will be made a part of the school curriculum.

- Focus on Rural Health care delivery.

- Senior Citizens healthcare would be a special focus area.

- Give high priority to chronic diseases, and will invest in research and development of solutions for chronic diseases like obesity, diabetes, cancer, CVD etc.

- Occupational health programs will be pursued aggressively.

- Utilize the ubiquitous platform of mobile phones for healthcare delivery and set up the 'National eHealth Authority' to leverage telemedicine and mobile healthcare for expanding reach and coverage and to define the standards and legal framework for technology driven care.

- Universalization of emergency medical services-108.

- Re-orientation of herbal plants board to encourage farming of herbal plants.

- Population stabilization would be a major thrust area and would be pursued as a mission mode program.

- Programme for Women Healthcare with emphasis on rural, SC, ST and OBC in a mission mode.

- Mission mode project to eradicate malnutrition.

- Launch National Mosquito Control mission.

Poor Hygiene and Sanitation have a far reaching, cascading impact. We will ensure a 'Swachh Bharat' by Gandhiji's 150th birth anniversary in 2019, taking it up in mission mode by converging resources and building around jan bhagidari:

- Create an open defecation free India by awareness campaign and enabling people to build toilets in their home as well as in schools and public places.

- Set up modern, scientific sewage and waste management systems.

- We will introduce Sanitation Ratings measuring and ranking our cities and towns on 'sanitation';

and rewarding the best performers.

- Make potable drinking water available to all thus reducing water-borne diseases, which will automatically translate into Diarrhoea-free India.

*Economic Revival*

When the NDA Government completed its tenure the baton was handed over to the incoming UPA Government with GDP growth nearing double digit in 2004. Inflation was under control. Fiscal Deficit and Current Account Deficit were kept within limit and the overall Economy was showing robust fundamentals. In contrast, now at the end of Congress-led UPA regime, the GDP growth has plummeted to very low of 4.8%, the inflation and price rise beyond control, the fiscal deficit and current account deficit in the alarm zone, and the manufacturing sector facing a recession. The Congress-led UPA has indulged in massive scams during its last five years. In recent years, the Indian Rupee has seen a free fall like never before.

This is basically the result of policy and decision paralysis of the UPA Government. Decisions are simply not taken. And if they are taken, they turn into scandals. All this has destroyed the reputation of our economy. To reverse this process, the first thing, which is required, is to restore confidence in the integrity of the decision-making and sanctity of our decisions.

We will bring back credibility and trust in government, re-sowing confidence in the India story domestically as well as internationally. Through consistent, long-term policies, we will not just spur the process of economic growth, but also ensure that it is stable as well as balanced.

We will:

- find out solutions, which are effective in the short run and lasting in the long run.

- strictly implement Fiscal discipline, without compromising on funds availability for development work and asset creation

- allocate resources efficiently and effectively to re-energize the engines of growth.

- re-visit the policy framework for investments both foreign and domestic to make them more conducive.

- undertake Banking reforms to enhance ease and access, as well as accountability.

- we will encourage Savings as an important driver of investment and growth.

NPAs

NPAs have increased sharply over the past few years and the trend continues. BJP will take necessary steps to reduce NPAs in Banking sector. Also, BJP will set up a strong regulatory framework for the non-banking financial companies to protect the investors.

*Taxation*

UPA Government has unleashed 'Tax terrorism' and 'uncertainty', which not only creates anxiety amongst the business class and negatively impacts the investment climate, but also dents the image of the country. BJP realizes the importance of having a Tax Policy Roadmap, so that people are aware of the future and plan accordingly. We will:

- provide a non adversarial and conducive tax environment

- rationalize and simplify the tax regime

- overhaul the dispute resolution mechanisms

- bring on board all State governments in adopting GST, addressing all their concerns

- provide tax incentives for investments in research and development, geared towards indigenization of technology and innovation

Foreign Direct Investment

Barring the multi-brand retail sector, FDI will be allowed in sectors wherever needed for job and asset creation, infrastructure and acquisition of niche technology and specialized expertise. BJP is committed to protecting the interest of small and medium retailers, SMEs and those employed by them. The FIPBs (Foreign Investment Promotion Board) functioning shall be made more efficient and investor- friendly

Agriculture - Productive, Scientific and Rewarding

Agriculture is the engine of India's economic growth and the largest employer, and BJP commits highest priority to agricultural growth, increase in farmer's income and rural development.

BJP will:

- increase public investment in agriculture and rural development.

- take steps to enhance the profitability in agriculture, by ensuring a minimum of 50% profits over the cost of production, cheaper agriculture inputs and credit; introducing latest technologies for farming and high yielding seeds and linking MGNREGA to agriculture.

- Put in place welfare measures for farmers above 60 years in age, small and marginal farmers and farm labours.

- Introduce and promote low water consuming irrigation techniques and optimum utilization of water resources.

- Introduce soil assessment based crop planning and setting up mobile soil testing labs.

- Re-orient pest management and control programmes.

- implement and incentivize the setting up of the food processing industry that has remained just a plain talk till now. This will lead to better income for farmers and create jobs. We aim to set up 'agro food processing clusters', with high value, export-quality and vacuum packed food processing facilities, etc.

- Focus on the quality, productivity and trade of spices.

- Set up the 'Organic Farming and Fertilizer Corporation of India', to promote organic farming and fertilizers, and provide incentives and support for marketing organic produce.

- Introduce rotation farming for herbal products, based on geographical mapping, to enhance the income of farmers.

- Implement a farm insurance scheme to take care of crop loss due to unforeseen natural calamities.

- Strengthen and expand rural credit facilities.

- Promote horticulture, floriculture, pisciculture, bee-keeping and poultry for generating jobs and income for rural India

- Promote fish farming and aqua culture. Measures would be taken for the welfare of fisherman

- Create Cluster based storage systems (e.g. Rice cluster, Wheat Cluster, Veg - Fruit cluster, Spices cluster).

- Introduce the concept of consumer friendly farmers' market to reduce wastages and increase incomes and risk coverage.

- Reform the APMC act.

- Work with the states to set up seed culture labs in each district and regional agriculture innovation labs to conserve agro-biodiversity and to identify and preserve rare indigenous varieties.

- Explore setting up of regional Kisan TV channels.

- Give high priority to poverty alleviation in rural areas.

Genetically Modified (GM) foods will not be allowed without full scientific evaluation on its long-term effects on soil, production and biological impact on consumers.

Land acquisition is a contentious issue due to the opacity of the land acquisition process. BJP will adopt a 'National Land Use Policy', which will look at the scientific acquisition of non-cultivable land, and its development; protect the interest of farmers and keep in mind the food production goals and economic goals of the country. It's implementation would be monitored by the National Land Use Authority, which will work with the State Land Use Authorities to regulate and facilitate land management. The power and functions of the National Land Use Authority would be similar to those of other regulatory bodies.

*Industry - Modern, Competitive and Caring*

We should no longer remain a market for the global industry. Rather, we should become a Global Manufacturing Hub. We have to encourage our industry to innovate and collaborate internationally. We have to encourage industry to produce efficiently and cost-effectively.

Economic freedom implies that Government will not get in the way of the freedom of individuals to start and operate legitimate businesses. Increased economic freedom will break open the economic space to new entrants, especially in the form of small and medium-enterprises, creating jobs and prosperity. Particularly:

- We will ensure that a conducive, enabling environment is created making 'doing business' in

*India easy.*

- We will focus on cutting the red tape, simplifying the procedures and removing the bottle- necks.

- We will ensure logistics infrastructure, including stable power.

- Our attempt will be to move towards a single-window system of clearances both at the centre and also at the State level through a Hub-spoke model.

- We will put in place a mechanism that will ensure that the Central and state governments work in close coordination and synergy while giving clearances to mega projects.

- Decision-making on environment clearances will be made transparent as well as time-bound.

- We will set up World class Investment and Industrial regions as Global Hubs of Manufacturing.

- We will set up a task force to review and revive our MSME sector (Micro and Small Medium scale

Enterprises); enabling it with better access to formal credit and technology for modernization.

- Frame the environment laws in a manner that provides no scope for confusion and will lead to speedy clearance of proposals without delay.

*Manufacturing*

A strong manufacturing sector will not only bridge the demand-supply gap leading to price stabilization, but also create millions of jobs and increase incomes for the working class. Above all, it will increase the revenue for government and lead to import substitution to bring down the import bill. We will make India a hub for cost-competitive labour-intensive mass manufacturing. To give boost to manufacturing, BJP will:

- Accord high priority to the growth of manufacturing, so that we can create enough jobs in the country. This sector must grow fast to ensure employment and asset creation.

- Take steps for Interest rate rationalization and have a clear tax policy to remove uncertainty and create investor confidence.

- Take all steps; like removing red-tapism involved in approvals, to make it easy to do business, invest in logistics infrastructure, ensure power supply and undertake labour reforms, besides other steps to create a conducive environment for investors.

- Increase the public spending on R&D and Incentivize R&D investments by the industry to increase the competitiveness of the manufacturing sector.

- We will facilitate setting up of software and hardware manufacturing units.

- Encourage Indian companies to go global and we will support Indian companies in this endeavor.

We believe that Indian entrepreneurs have the capability to take on global markets.

- Set up trade facilitation to ensure easier customs clearances and visas for business travel.

- Initiate a Government - Industry Dialogue, a channel for regular interface with the industry.

MSMEs (Micro, small and medium enterprises)

BJP considers that the role of SME sector is crucial for the economic development of our country. The sector needs to be developed by providing international linkages for exports, availability of credit through a dedicated SME bank, supply chain efficiencies, adoption of IT, support in R&D and innovation, and a policy support for enhancing the mandate to purchase from SME for large scale projects. Overall goal is to enhance the competitiveness of the SME sector leading to a larger contribution to our economic growth and employment generation.

*Cooperative Sector*

Every effort will be made to encourage the cooperative sector. BJP commits to review the existing laws with regards to the cooperative sector, and will amend the multi-state cooperative act to remove lacunae and anomalies.
*Handicrafts*

We will move up the value chain of the sector driven by a focus on Quality.

- Market linkages - both national and international

- Access to credit and information and skills upgradation

- Value addition will be encouraged through avenues like - branding, packaging and technology.

*Artisans*

Schemes will be drawn for skills upgradation and enhancement of business opportunities for artisans like smiths, weavers, carpenters, hair-dressers, shoe-smiths, and potters.

Services - Driven by Quality and Efficiency

*Business and Trade*

The modern era is an era of exchange. Over-regulation needs to be addressed to stop the harassment of the businessmen and traders. At the same time, we have to set up transparent systems, which ensure credibility of our goods and services. At the same time, the bottlenecks in transporting and exporting them have to be removed. Also, the flow of information about our tradable items has to be made available to the rest of the world.

- Focus on Zero defect products.

- Build world class Ports; connecting them with roads and rail to the hinterland so as to drive the maritime trade of the country.

- Air Cargo facilities will be enhanced throughout the country.

- An Export Promotion Mission will be established integrating all stakeholders.

- Current accounts deficit will be brought down aggressively by focusing on exports and reducing the dependency on imports. Value addition on our products will be the biggest task.

- We shall work with the State governments to usher in the GST in an appropriate timeframe. For implementing the same, a robust IT network system will be put in place.

- We will embark on the path of IPRs and Patents in a big way.

- Take all necessary steps to protect the interest of retailers, small traders and small vendors and equip them with the latest techniques and methods to modernize them and make them competitive.

- Commit to ensure that the retailers and SMEs don't have to spend time and money for seeking multiple licenses to start the business. There will a system in place to avoid harassment of small traders.

- Ensure easy availability of institutional credit.

- Review obsolete and multiple laws to reduce and simplify them.

- Remove ambiguity in rules to make way for prompt decisions without any scope for discretion.

- Telecom revolution has touched length and breadth of the country but there is significant scope and necessity to improve the quality of voice and data to fully leverage the potential.

*Tourism - Untapped Potential*

BJP recognizes the role tourism and hospitality can play as a foreign exchange earner and its ability to create millions of jobs every year. Tourism plays a key role in socio-economic progress through creation of jobs, enterprise, infrastructure development, and foreign exchange earnings.

BJP realizes that the tourism sector needs a clear plan for growth, and BJP commits to initiate a mission mode project to create 50 tourist circuits that are affordable and built around themes like: a.) Archaeological and Heritage, b.) Cultural and Spiritual, c.) Himalayan, d.) Desert, e.) Coastal, f.) Medical (Ayurveda and Modern Medicine), etc. This will lead to creation of infrastructure and employment around each tourist circuit and help in boosting revenue generation.

Specialized course in tourism will be started for capacity development. Safety and Security of tourists would be accorded due priority.

Labour Force - The Pillar of Our Growth

BJP recognizes the fact that the labour is the key to the revival of the economy and so are the laws governing them. We believe in promoting a harmonious relationship between labour and the industry, with both playing an important contributory role in economic growth and development.

We will ensure that the interests of labour in the unorganized sector are protected.

For the organized labour, we propose to encourage industry owners and labour to embrace the concept of 'Industry Family'. This concept, in which industry owners and labours bond as a family, is guided by the principles of efficiency, skill development and upgradation, productivity, appropriate wages and perquisites, and security towards this end. We will:

- issue identity cards to the unorganized sector labourers, and arrangements will be made to provide them good quality health and education services. Also, their skills will be upgraded through appropriate training programs.

- extend access to modern financial services to labour - including considering the option of setting up a dedicated Workers Bank.

- bring together all stakeholders to review our Labour laws which are outdated, complicated and even contradictory.

- strengthen the Pension and Health Insurance safety nets for all kinds of labourers.

*Housing - No Longer a Mirage*

We will roll out a massive Low cost Housing programme to ensure that by the time the nation completes 75 years of its Independence, every family will have a pucca house of its own. It will be an innovatively designed scheme that dovetails various existing programmes and also encourages the housing sector by appropriate policy interventions and credit availability including interest subventions, where necessary.

Our proposed programme will further ensure that these houses are equipped with the basic facilities of toilet, piped water supply, electricity and proper Access. To do this we will amongst others:

- Prioritize all our resources towards this goal.

- Leverage on land as a resource in urban areas and demand for unskilled labour in the rural areas.

- Innovatively structure the programme to converge and dovetail various existing programmes, while adding the missing links.

- Simultaneously encourage the overall housing sector, through appropriate policy interventions and credit availability and interest subvention schemes.

*Physical Infrastructure - Better than the Best*

India should no longer be limited by its infrastructure. In fact, we have to create robust infrastructure, which drives growth. For this purpose, we have to devote ourselves for a decade. We have to think big. Also, looking to the expansion in our population as well as social and economic activities, we have to build our infrastructure in a futuristic way. Growth of this sector means the growth of cement, steel, electricity and many other associated industries and directly leads to massive job creation. To achieve this, we will take following steps.

- Work on the Freight Corridors and attendant Industrial Corridors will be expedited. This will result in the faster movement of people and goods.

- Remote states like those in the Northeast and Jammu and Kashmir will be connected with the rest of India through world class highways and rail lines.

- National Highway construction projects will be expedited, especially Border and Coastal highways.

- Every village will be connected through all-weather roads.

- We shall modernize existing and operational Airports, and build new ones especially connecting smaller towns and all tourism circuits. In addition, there is a potential for inland air transportation to various remote and local locations in the country. Such air strips will be developed so that low cost air travelling becomes possible within the country.

- We will evolve an economic model of Port-led development. India is blessed with a long coastline.

We will modernize existing ports on one hand, and develop new ones on the other - stringing together our Sagar Mala project.

- Public Private Partnership would be encouraged to tap into private sector resources as well as expertise. An institutional framework would be established for the same; while regulators would be given greater autonomy as well as accountability.

*Next Generation Infrastructure*

We will:

- set up Gas Grids to make gas available to households and industry.

- set up a National Optical-Fibre Network up to the village level; and Wi-Fi zones in public areas.

- harness our advanced satellite technology and expertise for development.

Transport

The BJP realizes the importance of travel for the vibrancy of the economy and social unity. BJP will:

- Create a public transport system, which can reduce the dependence on personal vehicles for transport, thereby, reducing cost, time to travel as well as ecological cost.

- Launch an Integrated Public transport project which will include roadways, railways and waterways.

- Develop waterways for passenger and cargo transport.

- Develop National logistics network for faster movement of goods.

*Railway*

Indian Railways is the lifeline of the country. It will be modernized, strengthened and upgraded to serve passengers as well as the country's economy. This will be done in a planned manner focusing on national development, rather than political exigency.

- Hinterland will be connected to the ports through strategic new Rail networks.

- Agri Rail network will be established - with Train Wagons designed to cater to the specific needs of perishable Agricultural products like milk and vegetables as well as light weight wagons for salt movement.

- Tourist Rail - including Pilgrimage Rail.

- Railways Modernization, inducting of state-of-the-art technology.

- Special focus on developing skilled human resources to meet future demand.

- Prioritize Safety and invest in long required overhaul of stressed infrastructure, strict norms and warning systems.

- Modernize and equip all stations with requisite infrastructure and public utilities.

- Convert all unmanned crossings into manned crossings in a phased manner.

- Initiate R&D for indigenous railways, coach design and signals.

- We will launch Diamond Quadrilateral project - of High Speed Train network (bullet train).
*
Water - Make It Reach to All Homes, Farms and Factories*

Trends indicate that India would be a 'water stressed' state by 2050, and the gap between the demand and supply would be 50%. BJP recognizes the seriousness of the issue. Also, most importantly, potable drinking water is not available to the entire population despite more than six decades of independence. Water is a dwindling resource, with the threat of water scarcity looming large. We will address this in a comprehensive manner across multiple dimensions. BJP remains committed to giving high priority to water security.

- Launch the 'Pradhan Mantri Gram Sinchayee Yojana' with a motto of 'har khet ko paani'. We will launch multi-pronged 'water strategy' for reducing farmer's dependence on monsoon. Increase irrigated land by completing the long pending irrigation projects on priority.

- We will nurture ground water recharge harnessing rain water to reduce dependence on ground water.

- Encourage efficient use, water conservation, recycling and rain water harvesting.

- Sewage treatment plants to prevent the pollution of rivers.

- Desalination plants for drinking water supply in coastal cities.

- Inter-linking of rivers based on feasibility.

- Examination of ground water to eliminate toxic chemicals, particularly arsenic and fluorides. To ensure drinking water security to all. We will:

- Encourage setting up of drinking water supply grid in water scarce areas.

- Promote decentralized, demand-driven, community-managed water resource management, water supply and environmental sanitation.

- Facilitate piped water to all households.
*
Energy - Generate More, Use Rationally, Waste Less*

BJP realizes the need to focus on generation and distribution of power as a national security issue, so that the growth is not negatively impacted due to supply issues in the energy sector. The overarching goal of energy security is to ensure affordable energy for various consumer segments. Steps will be taken to avoid over- dependence on any one fuel and ensure supplier diversity, to avoid reliance on one supplier, country and developing indigenous capacities to meet the emerging needs.

BJP will:

- Come out with a responsible and comprehensive 'National Energy Policy'.

- Focus on development of energy infrastructure, human resource development and upgradation of technology.

- Take steps to maximize the potential of oil, gas, hydel power, ocean, wind, coal and nuclear sources. BJP considers energy efficiency and conservation crucial to energy security.

- Set up small-hydro power generation projects to harness the hydropower that is not being used at the moment. Small projects can be set up with local support and without displacement of the local population.

- Take Steps to increase the domestic coal exploration and production, to bridge the demand and supply gap. Oil and gas explorations would also be expedited in the country. This will also help to reduce the import bill.

- Give a thrust to renewable sources of energy as an important component of India's energy mix.

- Expand and strengthen the national solar mission.
*
Science and Technology - India Innovates and India Leads*

India has been a knowledge economy and has been a leader in science and technology from the ancient times. India now needs policies and programs to reclaim its global leadership position in science and technology. BJP recognizes the need to create an ecosystem for fundamental research and innovation, keeping the objective of science with a human face in the service of the common man. Science and technology has enormous potential to bridge the disparities between the urban and rural India, rich and poor. Scientific education and technology needs to be encouraged, promoted, practiced and leveraged with renewed vision and vigour.

BJP recognizes the central role of science and technology in raising the quality of life of the people of the country, particularly of the disadvantaged sections of society in creating wealth for all, in making India globally competitive, in utilizing natural resources in a sustainable manner, in protecting the environment and ensuring national security. We will also encourage and incentivize private sector investments - both domestic and foreign, in science and technology and in high-end research aimed towards innovation.

We will focus on the following:

- ensuring food, agricultural, nutritional and environmental, wealth, health and energy security of the people on a sustainable basis, using science and technology.

- mounting a direct and sustained effort on the alleviation of poverty, enhancing livelihood security, removal of hunger and malnutrition, reduction of drudgery and regional imbalances, both rural and urban, and generation of employment, by using scientific and technological capabilities along with our traditional knowledge pool.

- encouraging research and innovation in areas of relevance for the economy and society, particularly by promoting close and productive interaction between private and public institutions. Sectors such as agriculture (particularly soil, water management, human and animal nutrition and fisheries), water, health, education, industry, energy including renewable energy, communication and transportation would be accorded highest priority. Leveraging of technologies such as information technology, biotechnology and material sciences would be done with special importance.

- encouraging research and application to meet the challenges of climate change and for forecasting, prevention and mitigation of natural hazards, particularly floods, cyclones, earthquakes, drought and landslides.

- promoting international science and technology cooperation towards achieving the goals of national development and security, and making it a key element of our international relations.

- devise schemes, programs and opportunities to encourage the youth to take scientific research and innovation as a career.

- provide work environment and professional opportunities in fundamental scientific research, to make research careers more appealing, so that the nation can harness the best of brains for scientific research leading to enhancing the national productivity and competitiveness and reverse brain drain.

- build world class, regional centres of excellence of scientific research in the field of nanotechnology, material sciences, thorium technology and brain research.

- create an ecosystem for multi-country and inter-disciplinary collaborative research, and establish an Intellectual Property Rights Regime which maximizes the incentive for generation and protection of intellectual property for all type of inventors.

- achieving synergy between industry and scientific research. Autonomous technology transfer organizations will be created as associate organizations of universities and national laboratories to transfer the know-how generated by them to industry. Industry will be encouraged to adopt or support educational and research institutions to help direct science and technology endeavours towards tangible industrial goals.

- promotion of innovation by creating a comprehensive national system of innovation.

- indigenous knowledge, based on our long and rich tradition will be further developed and harnessed for the purpose of wealth and employment generation

- to promote science popularization schemes extensively.

- bring the changes in secondary education to focus on application of science.

- set an institute of Big data and Analytics for studying the impact of big data across sectors for predictive science.

- to do research for the eradication of tropical diseases.

- Establish institutes of Technology for Rural Development.

- establish a Central University dedicated to Himalayan Technology.

- promote research and application of nuclear science in medicines, industry and agriculture.
*
Flora, Fauna and Environment - Safeguarding Our Tomorrow*

The present generation has to make this world a better place to live. A better place not only for us, but for our future generations as well. We have to nurture the environment, institutions, people, resources and amenities. We have to combine the past, the present and the future. We have to have a holistic view of human life for sustainable development.

We have to develop the assets and amenities for ourselves in a manner that leaves an equally good or even better environment for the future generations. We will put sustainability at the centre of our thoughts and actions, working on the principle that inclusive growth cannot be limited by the barriers of time and space - it has to be built on the foundations of the past, leverage on the opportunities of the present, and preserve and enhance its resources for the future. We will take Climate Change mitigation initiatives with all seriousness and work with the global community and institutions in this regard.

We will:

- Encourage Cleaner production.

- Cleaner fuels will be promoted so as to bring down the pollution levels particularly in the cities.

- The concept of pro-active 'Carbon Credit' will be promoted.

- Ecological Audit of projects and pollution indexing of cities and townships will be done on scientific basis.

- Pollution control mechanisms will be set up on priority basis.

- In addition to protecting the existing forests and wildlife reserves, the wastelands of the country will be used for social forestry.

- Guidelines for Green buildings and energy efficient work places will be brought out.

- R&D and Human Resource Development in Environment Technology will be promoted.

- Set up fool proof mechanisms for protection and preservation of wild life.

- Encourage citizen's participation in reforestation, agro-forestry and social forestry, through targeted programmes.

- Encourage and incentivize innovative garbage disposal and waste management practices, especially recycling techniques.

*The Himalayas*

BJP is committed to serious endeavors for creating a global awareness regarding the conservation of Himalayas and will take the following steps:

- Launch 'National Mission on Himalayas' as a unique programme of inter-governmental partnership, in coordinated policy making and capacity building across states and sectors.

- Create a 'Himalayan Sustainability Fund'.

- Create a Central University dedicated to the Himalayan Technology.

- Give due Importance to the programmes devised to arrest the melting of Himalayan glaciers from which most of the rivers in North India originate.

Natural & National Resources - Use When Required, Protect Where Necessary

Indian belief has been best encapsulated in Gandhiji's words that "there is enough for everyone's need

- but not for everyone's greed". Need is not the issue. Greed is. A country's progress depends upon its resources and how they are harnessed and protected. Those in power have to realize they are just trustees of the resources of the nation. The resources are neither meant for them nor for their masters. If we bring this basic shift in thinking of the Government, which Mahatma Gandhi also advocated, all problems will be resolved.

In recent years, it has been noticed that country's tangible and intangible resources have been looted with impunity. The adverse result is being felt on two sides: Firstly, the proceeds of the resources have not gone to the public exchequer. Secondly, because of this culture of usurping, the same resources are not available for public purposes. The management of natural resources is marred with either misappropriation or misallocation. This has to be set right.

- We will set in place national policies on critical natural resources like coal, minerals, spectrum, etc. - spelling out in black and white how much should be utilized at what time and pace; how this should be strategically phased out to ensure sustainability; who should be allotted what responsibility of extraction and at what cost.

- State Governments will be taken into confidence for harnessing of these resources.

- We will implement auction of precious resources through efficient mechanisms including e- auction.

- Resource mapping, exploration and management will be undertaken through the use of technology.

- Value addition will be encouraged in all resources, instead of just marketing. Secure Indians - Zero Tolerance on Terrorism, Extremism and Crime Comprehensive national security is not just about borders, but in its broad terms includes military security; economic security; cyber security; energy, food and water and health security; and social cohesion and harmony. To effectively address the issues of national security, we need to address the issues of - human resources, science and technology, system of governance and money.

National security cannot be compartmentalized based on one of issues but needs a clear roadmap to address it. Over the past decade, lack of a strong and visionary leadership, coupled with multiple power centres, has failed to address the issue of national security, leading to a chaotic situation and denting India's image in the international arena.

India has a sensitive neighbourhood and there are internal security issues. There have been intrusions inside the LAC (Line of actual control), loss of squadrons of combat aircraft by the air force, witnessing of a series of accidents by the Navy, leading to a loss in its combating capability built over many decades, communal riots, Maoist attacks, increase in incidence of Pakistan backed terror groups in India, illegal immigration across the eastern border, and racists' attacks in the national capital. All these are indications of surrendering of India's interest. This calls for a review and overhauling of the current system. With the financial situation worsening, the issue of national security can acquire a horrifying dimension.

BJP recognizes the importance of identifying a clear roadmap to address the issue head-on, with radical systemic changes.

*Internal Security*

BJP will:

- Revive the anti-terror mechanism that has been dismantled by the Congress, strengthen the role of NIA and put a system in place for swift and fair trial of terror related cases.

- Reform the National Security Council to make it the hub of all sector-related assessments. It will be accountable for real-time intelligence dissemination. Digital and Cyber security will be a thrust area.

- Insulate intelligence agencies from political intervention and interference.

- Completely revamp the intelligence gathering system by modernizing the intelligence department.

- Provide the State governments with all assistance to modernize their respective police forces and equip them with the latest technology. This will be taken up on a mission mode approach.

- Strengthen and expand the Civil Defence and Home Guards mechanism to create a group of citizens for community defence, self-defence and disaster management.

- Encourage and strengthen NCC training at the college and University level.

- Chalk a national plan in consultation and participation of the state Governments, to address the challenges posed by the Maoist's insurgency. Talks with the insurgent groups will be conditional and within the framework of the constitution.

- Take urgent steps for the safety of the migrant workers and communities from the Northeast and other states.

External Security - Its Boundary, Beauty and Bounty

BJP will:

- Address the issue of reforms with regards to defence equipment, support services, organizational reforms and other related matters.

- Address the increasing shortage of commissioned and non-commissioned staff in the defence forces on a priority basis, in a time bound manner.

- Implement one rank, one pension.

- Build a War Memorial to recognize and honour the gallantry of our soldiers.

- Take measures to make Short Service Commission more attractive.

- Set up the National Maritime Authority which will be equipped with the best of infrastructure, and will focus on coastal security.

- Modernize armed forces, and increase the R&D in defence, with a goal of developing indigenous defence technologies and fast tracking of defence purchases.

- Deal with cross border terrorism with a firm hand.

- Review and improve the border management. Punitive measures will be introduced to check illegal immigration.

- Set up four dedicated defence universities to meet the shortage of manpower.

- Appoint a Veterans Commission to address the grievances of veterans, including reforming ECHS and re-employment of ex-servicemen.

- Ensure greater participation of Armed Forces in the decision-making process of the Ministry of Defence.

- Implement measures to improve the efficiency of Armed Forces Tribunals, and minimize appeals by the Government.

- Ensure that servicemen can register and vote from their place of posting.

- Initiate the process of digitization of defence land in cantonment and in other places.

*Defence Production*

With its skilled human resources and technical talent, India can emerge as a global platform for defence hardware manufacture and software production. BJP will strengthen the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO); encourage private sector participation and investment, including FDI in selected defence industries.

- Technology transfer in defence manufacturing will be encouraged to the maximum.

- We will find solutions to the problems hampering the growth of the defence sector.

- We will encourage domestic industry to have a larger share in design and production of military hardware and platforms for both domestic use and exports, in a competitive environment.

*Independent Strategic Nuclear Programme*

BJP believes that the strategic gains acquired by India during the Atal Bihari Vajpayee regime on the nuclear programme have been frittered away by the Congress. Our emphasis was, and remains on, beginning of a new thrust on framing policies that would serve India's national interest in the 21st century. We will follow a two-pronged independent nuclear programme, unencumbered by foreign pressure and influence, for civilian and military purposes, especially as nuclear power is a major contributor to India's energy sector.

BJP will:

- Study in detail India's nuclear doctrine, and revise and update it, to make it relevant to challenges of current times.

- Maintain a credible minimum deterrent that is in tune with changing geostatic realities.

- Invest in India's indigenous Thorium Technology Programme.

*Foreign Relations - Nation First, Universal Brotherhood*

BJP believes a resurgent India must get its rightful place in the comity of nations and international institutions. The vision is to fundamentally reboot and reorient the foreign policy goals, content and process, in a manner that locates India's global strategic engagement in a new paradigm and on a wider canvass, that is not just limited to political diplomacy, but also includes our economic, scientific, cultural, political and security interests, both regional and global, on the principles of equality and mutuality, so that it leads to an economically stronger India, and its voice is heard in the international fora.

BJP believes that political stability, progress and peace in the region are essential for south Asia's growth and development. The Congress-led UPA has failed to establish enduring friendly and cooperative relations with India's neighbours. India's relations with traditional allies have turned cold. India and its neighbours have drifted apart. Instead of clarity, we have seen confusion. The absence of statecraft has never been felt so acutely as today. India is seen to be floundering, whereas it should have been engaging with the world with confidence. The collapse of the Indian economy has contributed to the sorry state of foreign affairs in no small measure.

We will build a strong, self-reliant and self-confident India, regaining its rightful place in the comity of nations. In this, we will be firstly guided by our centuries old tradition of olq/kSo dqVqEcde~. At the same time, our foreign policy will be based on best National interests. We will create a web of allies to mutually further our interests. We will leverage all our resources and people to play a greater role on the international high table.

India has long failed to duly appreciate the full extent and gamut of its soft power potential. There is a need to integrate our soft power avenues into our external interchange, particularly, harnessing and focusing on the spiritual, cultural and philosophical dimensions of it. India has always played a major role in world affairs, offering a lot to the World. This has been its tradition since time immemorial. The magnetic power of India has always been in its ancient wisdom and heritage, elucidating principles like harmony and equity. This continues to be equally relevant to the world today in today's times of Soft power. We will adopt Proactive Diplomacy to spread the same. India was reckoned not only as Vishwaguru but also a vibrant trading society. Our ancestors used to trade with foreign nations through the routes of sea, centuries ago. This was based on the strength of our business acumen and integrity, our products and crafts. The symbols of our ancient civilizations stand as a testimony to our architectural and urban planning excellence. We will revive Brand India with the help of our strengths of 5 T's: Tradition, Talent, Tourism, Trade and Technology.

*Guiding Principles of our Foreign Policy will be:*

- Equations will be mended through pragmatism and a doctrine of mutually beneficial and interlocking relationships, based on enlightened national interest.

- We will champion uniform international opinion on issues like Terrorism and Global Warming.

- Instead of being led by big power interests, we will engage proactively on our own with countries in the neighbourhood and beyond.

- In our neighbourhood we will pursue friendly relations. However, where required we will not hesitate from taking strong stand and steps.

- We will work towards strengthening Regional forums like SAARC and ASEAN.

- We will continue our dialogue, engagement and cooperation, with global forums like BRICS, G20.

IBSA, SCO and ASEM. States will be encouraged to play a greater role in diplomacy; actively building relations with foreign countries to harness their mutual cultural and commercial strengths.

Also,

- We will expand and empower our pool of diplomats, ensuring our message is taken to the world and our great nation represented on the whole in a befitting manner.

- The NRIs, PIOs and professionals settled abroad are a vast reservoir to articulate the national interests and affairs globally. This resource will be harnessed for strengthening Brand India.

- India shall remain a natural home for persecuted Hindus and they shall be welcome to seek refuge here.
*
Cultural Heritage*

Ram Mandir: BJP reiterates its stand to explore all possibilities within the framework of the constitution to facilitate the construction of the Ram Temple in Ayodhya.

Ram Setu: Ram Setu is a part of our cultural heritage and also of strategic importance due to its vast thorium deposits. These facts will be taken into consideration while taking any decision on 'Sethu- Samudram Channel' project.

Ganga: River Ganga is a symbol of faith in India, and has a special place in the Indian psyche. It is Mukti dayini. In addition it is also Jivan dayini for the parts of the country it flows. People and cattle depend on it for agriculture, fodder and drinking water. Pure water of the Ganga are thus essential for the spiritual as well as physical well being of India.

Unfortunately however, even after decades of independence, the Ganga continues to be polluted and is drying. BJP commits to ensure the cleanliness, purity and uninterrupted flow of the Ganga on priority. In addition, a massive 'Clean Rivers Programme' will be launched across the country driven by people's participation.

Cow and its Progeny: In view of the contribution of cow and its progeny to agriculture, socio-economic and cultural life of our country, the Department of Animal Husbandry will be suitably strengthened and empowered for the protection and promotion of cow and its progeny.

- Necessary legal framework will be created to protect and promote cow and its progeny.

- A National Cattle Development board will be set up to implement a Programme for the improvement of indigenous livestock breeds.

Heritage Sites: We will provide appropriate resources for the maintenance and restoration of all national heritage sites, and to prevent their vandalisation in any form. The digitization of archives and archeological and museological records would be initiated. A National Mission for beautifying and improving the infrastructure and amenities at pilgrimage centres of all faiths will be launched.

Languages: Indian Languages are repositories of our rich literature, history, culture, art and scientific achievements. Many of our dialects are important source for knowing our heritage. BJP would promote Indian languages, and put measures for the development of all Indian languages, so that they become a powerful vehicle for creating a knowledge society.

*Uniform Civil Code*

Article 44 of the constitution of India lists Uniform Civil Code as one of the Directive Principles of state policy. BJP believes that there cannot be gender equality till such time India adopts a Uniform Civil Code, which protects the rights of all women, and the BJP reiterates its stand to draft a Uniform Civil Code, drawing upon the best traditions and harmonizing them with the modern times.

*Conclusion - Amritmay Bharat*

We aim to build a modern, prosperous and vibrant India - Ek Bharat, Shreshtha Bharat, based on our ethos and values. We have to convert ourselves into a knowledge based society and economy, powered by experience, tools of technology and energy of our people. BJP commits itself to this task and promises to work relentlessly towards this goal, for which we are seeking sixty months.

In 2022, we will be celebrating 75 years of India's Independence. In Indian culture, this is celebrated as Amrit Mahotsav. For us, every day and every step, every journey and every process will be dedicated to make Amritmay Bharat. And all this will be done by all of us, for all of us!

This is not the time to sit back. This is the time when each of us has to get up and contribute our might to bring the change.

Let's come together, vote BJP to make Ek Bharat, Shreshtha Bharat.
*
Jai Hind!

Vande Mataram!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abjktu

madhu_greenleaf said:


> They are hell bent on destroying Hindu India and creating a bigger Pakistan here. Most of them work on the principle of it is inevitable the world will be Islamic anyways, so let us help them now itself and be on their good side.
> 
> Today in that Pink Revolution thread, a Keralite came to boast how beef unites Kerala and hence they are secular. This was a Christian guy. Another Muslim chipped in his penny worth agreeing with this assessment. I was wondering what was the secular thing the Muslim or the Christian did to feel so secular in eating beef. The Hindu could of course claim that he does not give a damn about his religion and he is secular so eating beef, but what about the Muslim and the Christian guys.


nim problem yenu???nimgade beef sale illwa??even Bangalore city olagade beef bejaan siguthe..hogi..jallahalli,k.r.market,peenya 2nd stage,sevanagar..hogi..nodri...beef bejaan sale idhe alli...neenu ashtu hinduwathi andre..hogi athu Ella ban maadakka erpadisu..sumne..Kerala vishayadalli thale aakbeda..yenu maadakk aagala..hogri..


----------



## kaykay

More than 42% voting in Assam till now. I have a feeling that this time voting turnout throughout the country will break all records. Go India Go.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

@DRAY did you read the statement given by Amit Shah? What was wrong in what he said?

Why are people getting worked up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

*BJP Manifesto: 10 promises that can change your life, if implemented*

*

*


1. BJP says it is committed to eliminating obsolete laws, regulations and administrative structures. Why: There are quite a few of them. Unnecessary and illogical legal hurdles could be done away with.


2. IT based jobs in rural and semi-urban areas. It also promises ‘high-speed digital highways to unit the nation.’
Why: Will take the IT revolution and the jobs that come with it to parts of the country that have not yet benefited from the same.

 
3. Double the number of courts and judges in the sub-orinate judiciary. It also wants to extend fast-track courts to all layers of the judiciary. 
Why: Will dramatically reduce delays in the justice delivery system.

 
4. Networking of police stations and strengthening of investigations, making them swift, transparent and decisive
Why: Can make the police force more professional and reduce delays over jurisdiction

 
5. Evolve a method to hold Assembly and Lok Sabha elections simultaneously. 
Why: This will reduce the burden on the exchequer substantially and reduce expenditure on elections every year.

 
6. 100 new cities, along with twin cities and satellite towns
Why: Can reduce the population load on Metros and other big cities and pave way for a more balance demographic distribution.

 
7. Public spending on education to be raised to 6% of GDP. 
Why: Can go a long way in ensuring everyone get education and that too quality education.

 
8. 50 tourist circuit around themes
Why: Has potential to generate thousands of jobs across the country.

 
9. Strategic rail networks to connect hinterland to ports, agri rail network and bullet train project
Why: Can offer more transportation options across the country. Will reduce dependence on airways for quick connectivity.

10. Pacca house for every family and low cost housing programme Why: Housing in still one of India’s major issues and getting a permanent house for everyone can change the landscape for ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

ExtraOdinary said:


> @DRAY did you read the statement given by Amit Shah? What was wrong in what he said?
> 
> Why are people getting worked up


Nothing wrong according to me. He said 'Take revenge by voting BJP'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

DRAY said:


> So what do you plan to do? You want to declare a civil war? 20 crore dead Muslims, 20 crore dead Hindus, and rest 80 crore will build a purer India?? Isn't it desirable to keep an eye on the suspicious elements through our security agencies and selectively pick up the rotten apples instead of foolishly declaring a war against a very large minority community?


 Dray I am all for secularism and political correctness. But you must also understand that being politically overcorrect is quite dangerous too.
The problem with us bengalis(I am presuming you are one too, do correct me if i am wrong) is that we tend to be poltically overcorrect and end up choosing the worst of the lot. Since you are from WB I guess you will be voting for either TMC or CPM . Do you really think either of them are better when it comes to 'secularism'?
You have got to understand that Jats are a whole lot different from us .Pandering to their honour , machoism etc really matters to them . If not for Amit Shah , RLD would have entinced them with similar words. And frankly Amit Shah did not ask them to kill muslims. He specifically said that there can be no 'revenge' with swords , only by voting.
No offence but it is with the too idealistic views like yours that we in WB have ended up with parties like CPM and TMC. Former has destroyed whatever prosperity that Bengal had and the latter is no better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Meanwhile ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> *BJP Manifesto: 10 promises that can change your life, if implemented*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 1. BJP says it is committed to eliminating obsolete laws, regulations and administrative structures. Why: There are quite a few of them. Unnecessary and illogical legal hurdles could be done away with.
> 
> 2. IT based jobs in rural and semi-urban areas. It also promises ‘high-speed digital highways to unit the nation.’
> Why: Will take the IT revolution and the jobs that come with it to parts of the country that have not yet benefited from the same.
> 
> 
> 3. Double the number of courts and judges in the sub-orinate judiciary. It also wants to extend fast-track courts to all layers of the judiciary.
> Why: Will dramatically reduce delays in the justice delivery system.
> 
> 
> 4. Networking of police stations and strengthening of investigations, making them swift, transparent and decisive
> Why: Can make the police force more professional and reduce delays over jurisdiction
> 
> 
> 5. Evolve a method to hold Assembly and Lok Sabha elections simultaneously.
> Why: This will reduce the burden on the exchequer substantially and reduce expenditure on elections every year.
> 
> 
> 6. 100 new cities, along with twin cities and satellite towns
> Why: Can reduce the population load on Metros and other big cities and pave way for a more balance demographic distribution.
> 
> 
> 7. Public spending on education to be raised to 6% of GDP.
> Why: Can go a long way in ensuring everyone get education and that too quality education.
> 
> 
> 8. 50 tourist circuit around themes
> Why: Has potential to generate thousands of jobs across the country.
> 
> 
> 9. Strategic rail networks to connect hinterland to ports, agri rail network and bullet train project
> Why: Can offer more transportation options across the country. Will reduce dependence on airways for quick connectivity.
> 
> 10. Pacca house for every family and low cost housing programme Why: Housing in still one of India’s major issues and getting a permanent house for everyone can change the landscape for ever.


 A sensible manifesto . Am glad there is no overdose on subsidies and populist policies.


----------



## Android

What does their manifesto says about growth and improvement of manufacturing sector in India

What does their manifesto says about growth and improvement of manufacturing sector in India


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Dray I am all for secularism and political correctness. But you must also understand that being politically overcorrect is quite dangerous too.
> The problem with us bengalis(I am presuming you are one too, do correct me if i am wrong) is that we tend to be poltically overcorrect and end up choosing the worst of the lot. Since you are from WB I guess you will be voting for either TMC or CPM . Do you really think either of them are better when it comes to 'secularism'?
> You have got to understand that Jats are a whole lot different from us .Pandering to their honour , machoism etc really matters to them . If not for Amit Shah , RLD would have entinced them with similar words. And frankly Amit Shah did not ask them to kill muslims. He specifically said that there can be no 'revenge' with swords , only by voting.
> No offence but it is with the too idealistic views like yours that we in WB have ended up with parties like CPM and TMC. Former has destroyed whatever prosperity that Bengal had and the latter is no better.



Dont worry... Your "bhadralok" will ensure that no forward looking party will ever win in W.B. This sudden urge to defend the "idea of India" and threat to secularism whenever someone talks of Hindu sentiments is very deep rooted in Bengali intelligentsia.. Amazingly beef is now being considered a symbol of secularism by a few. Anyone who talks about this is communal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Android said:


> What does their manifesto says about growth and improvement of manufacturing sector in India
> 
> What does their manifesto says about growth and improvement of manufacturing sector in India




Manifesto ki koi jarurat nahi he dost india ka koi bhala kar sakta he aaj ki tarikh me to sirf NARENDRA MODI isliye or kuch soch ne ki jarurat nahi he agar usse nahi honga to kisi se nahi honga ...he will complete most of his promises which he made during speeches ...


Jingalala 272+ karvado bjp ko or dekho sab kuch kese or kitna jaldi thik hota he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

jha said:


> With ample scope of dialogue and consultations.



I hope it doesn't mean dropping it completely altogether


----------



## SarthakGanguly

CorporateAffairs said:


> *BJP Manifesto, Sidelights
> Return of Kashmiri pandits to their homeland to live with dignity* is our priority area


 
Also the Uniform Civil Code 

If they don't they can expect to be sued.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Dont worry... Your "bhadralok" will ensure that no forward looking party will ever win in W.B. This sudden urge to defend the "idea of India" and threat to secularism whenever someone talks of Hindu sentiments is very deep rooted in Bengali intelligentsia.. Amazingly beef is now being considered a symbol of secularism by a few. Anyone who talks about this is communal.


So sad and so true. We seem to think the the entire burden of maintaning the ethos of this country (by which i mean secularism and only secularism ) falls on only hindus and specifically on Bengalis. We will never get it out of our heads that as 'intellectuals' we and only we can be correct , the world be damned. The entire country will move forward and we will remain debating in coffeehouses and clubs cz that it us, all talk and no pragmatism to speak of. Meanwhile Mamata and CPM will slug it out amongst themselves to get the 'secular' vote of muslims and WB will forever remain stagnant in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Android said:


> I hope it doesn't mean dropping it completely altogether



Not at all. This will keep featuring in every manifesto.


----------



## Mujraparty

BJP's 5Ts for reviving Brand India: Tradition, Talent, Tourism, Trade & Technology - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Ravi Nair said:


> @DRAY
> 
> I watched your debate in the Pink Revolution thread.
> 
> You yourself witnessed the so called 'Hindu' tolerance there. To be honest, some of these people do actually worry me.
> 
> And what Amit Shad is inexcusable.
> 
> We are so quick to preach to the pakistanis about 'Secular India' but lets incidents like these go?



Yes, in that "Pink revolution" thread and before that in that "Chennai won't speak Hindi" thread I had my share of differences with some people, in the Chennai thread some people were adamant about making Hindi language "Mandatory" for Tamils when they don't want it. I am neither a Tamil nor a beef eater, even then I was finding it very difficult to accept those Hindi/Hindu preachers' "My way or highway" attitude. It seems certain sections want to impose their version of India everywhere. Such bullying will only result into greater regionalism.

The "Unity in diversity" that we are so proud of is standing on the foundation of tolerance & mutual respect, things can get very ugly if this foundation is disturbed.



scorpionx said:


> Sir, I hope you are aware of Amit Shah's complete political profile. And why do I need to be selective when I am hearing the speech of the right hand man of India's would be prime Minister?
> 
> Ravi, am more irritated by some of the remarks here. The ghost of Hermione is still haunting these threads. Certainly I became pseudo intellectual and anti BJP because I do not support foxes like Shah. This intolerance and anger makes me quite uneasy and makes me stay away from these political threads. See you later.



The Modi wave is primarily due to the utter failure of present government and their inability to project a credible leadership, and secondarily for the performance of Modi as a CM, remember, Modi was there in 2009 also. It would be very wrong to assume that this support for BJP/Modi is a mandate for their Hindutva agenda. They should stick to the agenda of better governance only, like the way Vajpayeeji did during his tenure.

Till date I have turned a blind eye towards certain antics of the hardliners within the party because a change in the government is necessary, but if the kind of intolerance shown by some Modi supporters in certain threads here is any reflection of the things to come if Modi comes to power, then I really have to rethink about it.

Well, the good thing is that in last 3 days or so I am realizing why presidential type of system won't work in India, I am also realizing the importance of regional parties even though they seem to be a hindrance to form a single-party majority government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Meanwhile in Delhi,
> 
> Intelligence Report Gives BJP Four Out of Seven in Delhi -The New Indian Express




Actually as per last survey, it is 5 to 7 BJP (42% vote)and 0-2 AAP 28% vote, Congress 22% vote 0 seat.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453061619463909376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> View attachment 23605




Very Good. Muslims votes are no more monopoly of particular Political party.


----------



## jha

HariPrasad said:


> Actually as per last survey, it is 5 to 7 BJP (42% vote)and 0-2 AAP 28% vote, Congress 22% vote 0 seat.



5-7 is too ambitious. 4 is correct in my opinion. BJP has not fielded strong candidates in all the 7 seats. This will affect their performance.


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> If Amit Shah gets arrested, BJP will win at least 50 seats. There will be consolidation in all areas of Hindi heartland and Secular parties have made sure that BJP repeats its performance of 1998.




@jha Ji.

NDTV already gives BJP53 in UP.


----------



## jha

*What people did first after downloading the BJP manifesto*

Journalists: downloaded, opened the file, pressed Ctrl+F and typed “temple”, and then typed “Breaking News”.

Congress supporters: didn’t download, claimed it was copied from Rahul Gandhi’s vision.

AAP supporters: downloaded on local drive, later declared that the part of the hard disc got corrupted.




Analysts are also debating if Modi’s picture being of larger size than that of Vajpayee reveals something

BJP supporters: kept on looking at the picture of Narendra Modi on the cover page.

Rahul Gandhi: downloaded, but couldn’t find where he saved it.

Arvind Kejriwal: downloaded, opened the file, counted total number of words and noticed the file size, concluded that the file was not good enough.

Nitish Kumar: demanded a printed version of the manifesto as part of special status for himself.

Lalu Yadav: downloaded BJP’s Android app by mistake, but insisted that he read the manifesto and found it fascist.

Mulayam Singh Yadav: asked Akhilesh Yadav to ensure that the manifesto gets automatically deleted if downloaded on the free laptops given by UP government.

Mayawati: downloaded and dalited, err, deleted.

Jayalalithaa: asked her party members to download it for her. BJP website went down temporarily due to high traffic as every AIADMK member rushed to download it to please Amma.

LK Advani: finally clicked “yes” when asked by the browser “Manifesto.pdf already exists in C:\Careers, do you want to replace it?”

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> 5-7 is too ambitious. 4 is correct in my opinion. BJP has not fielded strong candidates in all the 7 seats. This will affect their performance.




There has been a big erosion in AAP Vote in last couple of month. They have reached to assembly level or even less. there has been a great polarization of votes in favor of BJP. Congress is no where in picture.


----------



## jha

HariPrasad said:


> @jha Ji.
> 
> NDTV already gives BJP53 in UP.



Yes.. But they are trying to over estimate BJP's seats for obvious reasons.



HariPrasad said:


> There has been a big erosion in AAP Vote in last couple of month. They have reached to assembly level or even less. there has been a great polarization of votes in favor of BJP. Congress is no where in picture.



Yes... But Ajay Maken is still strongest in his area. Rakhi Birla is giving tough fight to Udit Raj. I have discounted these two and one more just to be safe.


----------



## JanjaWeed

@arp2041 it was Mutalik fiasco couple of wknds ago, Sabir Ali was the talking point last wknd & Amit Shah this wknd. Kuch samaj mai aya?


----------



## kaykay

@onu1886 buddy I am sorry to say but Bangalis deserve TMC or CPM for atleast 30 more years Just like UP deserves SP and BSP. These parties must ensure that they finish things they have started and they are in mid-way now. They must kick whatsoever remaining industries and development works from their respective states and their menifesto should be based on appeasement and populist schemes so that people get pleased but not developed. From once the most advance city like Kolkata is literally a non-entity now. Even Banglore, Hyderabad or Pune, Surat, Ahmedabad are far better in providing jobs than Kolkata and they have better future than Kolkata. I am happy that my family moved from UP to Gujarat and believe me I am very happy about my life and future here. 
@Skull and Bones I am very happy that you moved to USA buddy. Your talent deserve the place you are at.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

kaykay said:


> @onu1886 buddy I am sorry to say but Bangalis deserve TMC or CPM for atleast 30 more years Just like UP deserves SP and BSP. These parties must ensure that they finish things they have started and they are in mid-way now. They must kick whatsoever remaining industries and development works from their respective states and their menifesto should be based on appeasement and populist schemes so that people get pleased but not developed. From once the most advance city like Kolkata is literally a non-entity now. Even Banglore, Hyderabad or Pune, Surat, Ahmedabad are far better in providing jobs than Kolkata and they have better future than Kolkata. I am happy that my family moved from UP to Gujarat and believe me I am very happy about my life and future here.
> @Skull and Bones I am very happy that you moved to USA buddy. Your talent deserve the place you are at.



The unemployed engineers and other educated bunch should go back to farming in West Bengal.


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> So sad and so true. We seem to think the the entire burden of maintaning the ethos of this country (by which i mean secularism and only secularism ) falls on hindus and specifically on Bengalis. We will never get it out of head that as 'intellectuals' we and only we can correct , the world be damned. The entire country will move forward and we will remain debating in coffeehouses and clubs cz that it us, all talk and no pragmatism to speak of. Meanwhile Mamata and CPM will slug it out amongst themselves to get the 'secular' vote of muslims and WB will forever remain stagnant in time.



I was surprised ( not pleasantly though ) when I first interacted with these intellectuals in Kolkata. It was really shocking for me to know that how much Bengalis ( no offense ) have twisted the meaning of secularism. I finally understood what my grandfather meant by " parhe likhe bewkoof" ( he uses this for Nehru followers ).


----------



## kaykay

Skull and Bones said:


> The unemployed engineers and other educated bunch should go back to farming in West Bengal.


Yes and on a positive note, atleast they will get to eat Rice and Fish daily and say 'faak yuo inempolyent'. LOLs


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Yes.. But they are trying to over estimate BJP's seats for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... But Ajay Maken is still strongest in his area. Rakhi Birla is giving tough fight to Udit Raj. I have discounted these two and one more just to be safe.




Shazia ilmi or ashutosh to haar rahe he na ?


----------



## Skull and Bones

kaykay said:


> Yes and on a positive note, atleast they will get to eat Rice and Fish daily and say 'faak yuo inempolyent'. LOLs



It's sad to see much talented people hunting for jobs, most of the IT giants are rolling up their business from Kolkata or downsizing it.


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Shazia ilmi or ashutosh to haar rahe he na ?



Yes... 

Gen. Saab has solid backing of "saatha-chourasi" ..  Shazia is nowhere in fight and Raj Babbar is getting crazy with the support ( or, lack of it ) for him.

Dr. saab has been very successful in attracting almost all sections of society except some particular communities. Ashutosh has been treated with choicest expletives in Civil lines few days back by the same people who had voted for AAP enthusiastically in Delhi elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

AsianUnion said:


> Muslim nationalism etc.




Muslims and nationalism contradicts each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453074044124803072

Good sign. Only if internet voting was possible, I am sure the voting would easily cross 80%.


----------



## kaykay

Skull and Bones said:


> It's sad to see much talented people hunting for jobs, most of the IT giants are rolling up their business from Kolkata or downsizing it.


Thats what I meant in my post. Kolkata is a city which has been blessed with a vast population of intellectuals. Kolkata could have been something like Banglore if not better but thanks to your govt and 'Intellectuals' they faaked all. Even a small city like Vadodara with just 20 lakhs population there are 13000 Industries in 6 GIDC areas. There are some giants like IPCL, GPCL(Guj petrochemicals), ONGC, Bombardier, Siemens, ABB, L&T, Essar and many. And if someone will say that these are from decades then he is wrong, most of these industries get settled here in last 15 years. Also Gujarat state govt is developing an IT park in Vadodara with 200 companies already operating including Wipro, L&T infotech, Tech mahindra, etc while more to come. And I am talking about Just Vadodara(city with 20 lakhs population).


----------



## dray

ExtraOdinary said:


> @DRAY did you read the statement given by Amit Shah? What was wrong in what he said?
> 
> Why are people getting worked up



If you have seen the video, the way he was asking for "Badla", the right message was delivered to right ears, and not only this one I am talking about, there is a shift in strategy from development to Hindutva, RSS was campaigning on the streets with a constant humming sound like "Hindu hindu hindu hindu", enough to disturb a lot of people, they are going to every house and asking for "Hindu" votes, and all of this while carrying a NDTV cameraman along with them, what message they want to give? Then this pink revolution thing, selecting that Bangalore pub moral police fellow, all of these. BJP's greed for Hindutva votes will take away many first time BJP voters and non-Hindutva voters from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

kaykay said:


> Thats what I meant in my post. Kolkata is a city which has been blessed with a vast population of intellectuals. Kolkata could have been something like Banglore if not better but thanks to your govt and 'Intellectuals' they faaked all. Even a small city like Vadodara with just 20 lakhs population there are 13000 Industries in 6 GIDC areas. There are some giants like IPCL, GPCL(Guj petrochemicals), ONGC, Bombardier, Siemens, ABB, L&T, Essar and many. And if someone will say that these are from decades then he is wrong, most of these industries get settled here in last 15 years. Also Gujarat state govt is developing an IT park in Vadodara with 200 companies already operating including Wipro, L&T infotech, Tech mahindra, etc while more to come. And I am talking about Just Vadodara(city with 20 lakhs population).



Jale pe namak mat chirak.


----------



## dray

onu1886 said:


> Dray I am all for secularism and political correctness. But you must also understand that being politically overcorrect is quite dangerous too.
> The problem with us bengalis(I am presuming you are one too, do correct me if i am wrong) is that we tend to be poltically overcorrect and end up choosing the worst of the lot. Since you are from WB I guess you will be voting for either TMC or CPM . Do you really think either of them are better when it comes to 'secularism'?
> You have got to understand that Jats are a whole lot different from us .Pandering to their honour , machoism etc really matters to them . If not for Amit Shah , RLD would have entinced them with similar words. And frankly Amit Shah did not ask them to kill muslims. He specifically said that there can be no 'revenge' with swords , only by voting.
> No offence but it is with the too idealistic views like yours that we in WB have ended up with parties like CPM and TMC. Former has destroyed whatever prosperity that Bengal had and the latter is no better.



And how rabid Hindutva improves this thing? I am pro-BJP only when they are about better governance, Hindutva is least of my concern, Hindus are no way threatened in a overwhelmingly Hindu majority India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bronxbull

Ravi Nair said:


> No wonder she was fond of making Statues of herself.
> 
> Idol worshipper
> 
> 
> 
> Congress deserved the thumping they are likely to get.
> 
> But BJP presence is still negligible in a lot of the states ( Southern India, North-East).
> 
> I am sort of scaredby the blind devotion of the Modi Bhakts. While i don't doubt the guy's economic acumen, it is the social side of things i worry about.



u said u come from malabar,the same place where local muslims slaughtered nairfolk in 1921 during the moplah massacare.

So,whats your point?

People in Muzzafarnagar dont have to suffer mullahs like you do,they mean badla n they ll have it.


----------



## Soumitra

*Narendra Modi's 3D avatar to reach voter pan India*

MANGALORE: BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi is showcasing himself as a candidate in every seat, telling voters that each vote would go directly to him. The ground reality is also not different in coastal Lok Sabha constituencies where every BJP candidate is seeking vote for Modi — not party or himself.

So can Modi be everywhere? He cannot, hence Modi is planning to ride on technology to reach out to a national audience to make his presence felt across the country. Building on the success of the 185 Vijay Sankalp rallies, Modi is set to take his message across to an even wider audience through 3D projections of himself. *This initiative is an attempt to connect 100 different locations in each round and with 10-12 planned rounds there will be more than 1,000 shows in total with Modi, apart from the 185 rallies he is going to address.* During the state polls, Modi addressed public meetings using the technology, which cost close to $10 million trying to reach out to voters simultaneously in various constituencies.

*Each location would feature technical setup capable of erecting 40x40x35ft projection cubes of Modi delivering his speech live from one of the locations. A projector is placed high above the stage to stream visuals to the stage floor, which is then reflected on the stage background. This background is made of a special, almost transparent material that provides a 3D illusion.* The 3D Holographic projection technology in use is popular across Europe and uses image-beaming at intended locations with specialized camera techniques to offer an unparalleled live-view experience without the use of 3D glasses. In the run up to Modi's 45 mts to an hour speech, street plays and Kavi Sammelans would be organized at the various locations.

In Mangalore, the stage is set for this 3-D projection at Nehru Maidan on April 9 at 6.30pm. Modi successfully used this technology first during his 2012 Gujarat assembly election campaigns. It was featured in the Guinness Book of World Records as an event with the most number of simultaneous broadcasts (53) across Gujarat. With a planned outreach of 1,000 simultaneous broadcasts across the national landscape, Modi is all set to break his own record. 

The first leg of the 3D rallies will kick off on Monday with 101 locations across the country, with five locations (Parliamentary Constituencies) in Karnataka - Gulbarga, Bangalore (North), Bagalkot, Shimoga and Mysore. Modi will be addressing the gathering from 6.30 pm onwards.

Narendra Modi's 3D avatar to reach voter pan India - The Times of India


----------



## bronxbull

scorpionx said:


> Yes.It's very evident here.



No,it is not.

It was an answer to that bangladeshi kid who thinks dalits are still suffering in India.

And many dalits themselves know that these people like Devyani Khobragade spoil the image they are trying to build,if dalits wanted to counted among equals then they ll face criticism,

every single caste/clan/quam of india gets chided for some slipepry falls or imagae crisis they might face.

I see so many brahmins screwing up and going against our dharma n people make fun.

But it doesn't affect my image of my own clan.

Upper caste Hindus give dalits their rightful place,most sincere dalit students in villages are taught by brahmin teachers who r strict n fair.

They know what is what,RSS is the only movement which recognizes dalits as equals and earnestly go and help them right from they are kids.

Every other so called socialist party including the communist party keeps them downtrodden and cannon fodder.


----------



## walwal

HariPrasad said:


> Muslims and nationalism contradicts each other.



Dangerous stereotyping !

Yes there are fringe elements, but then they are on either side as well. Lets not get into the proportion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

Ravi Nair said:


> I come across a lot of patronising comments in this regard. Because Hindutvawaadis know that for them to be in power, they need the lower caste vote.
> 
> I can see why Ambedkar was bitter about Hindus.



No,bitter is not the word.

He was clear and he asked dalits especially not to convert to any abrahamic religion because he knew they ll be slaves of unscrupulous masters outside india.

You didn't get the gist of my comment.

I ask you Ravi to come to India and make up your mind,you maybe of Indian origin but u talk and think like an outsider and it doesn;t help.

But i dont blame u cuz there are many in india who think like they live in western countries.


----------



## Daedalus

*Indian media celebrate world's biggest democratic event*




India has 100 million first-time voters
Media in India are celebrating the world's biggest democratic event as the nine-phase general election begins on Monday.

The nine-phase polls will end on 12 May, and votes will be counted on 16 May.

Some 814 million Indians are eligible to vote in a poll mainly contested between the ruling Congress party and the main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP).

In the first phase on Monday, polling is taking place in six constituencies in two states in the north-east - five in Assam and one in Tripura.

Continue reading the main story
*POLLING DAYS*

7 April - 2 states, 6 constituencies
9 April - 5 states, 7 constituencies
10 April - 14 states, 92 constituencies
12 April - 3 states, 5 constituencies
17 April - 13 states, 142 constituencies
24 April - 12 states, 117 constituencies
30 April - 9 states, 89 constituencies
7 May - 7 states, 64 constituencies
12 May - 3 states, 41 constituencies
Counting of votes - 16 May

Election Commission of India
Most newspapers are running special pages dedicated to the elections.

The Times of India is carrying a special section titled "Dance of Democracy" to cover the polls.

"The... election starting today is being dubbed as an 'unprecedented' exercise, the like of which has not been seen before in 67 years of independent India," the paper says.

The Indian Express captures the excitement on its pages titled "Elections 2014: The Fever".

The Hindustan Times is urging the voter to have a say on its page titled "My India My Vote".





The paper says the world is "watching" as Indians prepare to choose a new government.

"The big, fat Indian elections begin today and the world is watching - not without reason, though: There are 814 million registered voters - a figure that has increased by 100 million since 2009," the paper says.

Meanwhile, papers see the election as primarily a presidential-style contest between the BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi and Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi.

The BJP is believed to hold an advantage against the ruling Congress which has been afflicted with many corruption allegations in recent years.





"The first Indians cast their votes in the world's biggest election on Monday with Hindu nationalist opposition candidate Narendra Modi seen holding a strong lead," the DNA newspaper says.

However, with 543 seats to fight for and several regional parties in the fray, poll results remain very difficult to predict.

India's lower house of parliament, the Lok Sabha, has 543 elected seats. Any party or coalition needs a minimum of 272 MPs to form a majority government.

BJP-TDP alliance
Meanwhile, reports say the Telugu Desam Party (TDP) in southern India has joined the BJP-led coalition.

The two parties will support each other to try and win maximum seats in Andhra Pradesh and Telangana states.

"As per the seat-sharing arrangement arrived between BJP and TDP, the BJP will contest five Lok Sabha seats and 15 assembly seats in Seemandhra (Andhra Pradesh) and eight Lok Sabha seats and 47 assembly segments in Telangana," The Times of India reports.

The NDTV website says "the partnership…could propel the Modi-led BJP closer to the 272 seats it needs to form the next national government".

Votes will be cast for Telangana's 17 seats on 30 April, and Andhra Pradesh's 25 constituencies will go into polls on 7 May.

BBC News - Indian media celebrate world's biggest democratic event

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Skull and Bones said:


> Jale pe namak mat chirak.


Aare na yaara. Tera life to set hai USA me. I am more concerned about my fellow Indians especially unemployed ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

*Highlights of BJP manifesto 2014...*
*The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) released its manifesto for the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. Here are the highlights:

# The party reiterates its stand to explore all possibilities within framework of Constitution to facilitate construction of the Ram Temple in Ayodhya.

# Reiterating its stand on Article 370 and discussing with all stakeholders for abrogation of the Article.

# Ensuring minimisation of black money and setting up of a task force for this purpose.

# Putting in place strict measures and special courts to stop hoarding and black marketing.

# Setting up a Price Stabilisation Fund.

# Unbundling FCI operations into procurement, storage and distribution for greater efficiency.

# Evolving a single National Agriculture Market.

# Promoting and support area specific crops and vegetables linked to food habits of the people.

# Developing high impact domains like labour intensive manufacturing, tourism, and strengthening traditional employment bases of agriculture and allied industry.

# Harnessing opportunities provided by the upgradation of infrastructure and housing.

# Encouraging and empowering youth for self employment and transforming employment exchanges into career centres.

# Eliminating corruption through public awareness, e-governance, rationalisation and simplification of tax regime.

# Harmonising Centre-state relations by evolving model of national development driven by the states.

# Setting up a Team India initiative which will include the PM and CMs as equal partners.

# Ensure fiscal autonomy of states and creation of regional councils of states of common problems and concerns.

# National Development Council and Inter-state Council will be revived and made into active body.

# Involving state governments in promotion of foreign trade and commerce.

# Greater decentralisation through smaller states.

# Special emphasis on improving connectivity in Northeast region.

# Massive infrastructure development in NE region.

# Complete all pending fencing work along the India-Bangladesh and India-Myanmar border.

# Dealing with insurgency with a firm hand.

Highlights of BJP manifesto 2014 | The Indian Express
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bronxbull

DRAY said:


> And how rabid Hindutva improves this thing? I am pro-BJP only when they are about better governance, Hindutva is least of my concern, Hindus are no way threatened in a overwhelmingly Hindu majority India.



BJP are always about better governance and is the natural succesor to the rule of India,right from Chanakya to deen Dayal Upadhyay to Modi.



Ravi Nair said:


> @DRAY
> 
> I watched your debate in the Pink Revolution thread.
> 
> You yourself witnessed the so called 'Hindu' tolerance there. To be honest, some of these people do actually worry me.
> 
> And what Amit Shad is inexcusable.
> 
> We are so quick to preach to the pakistanis about 'Secular India' but lets incidents like these go?



please read what amit shah said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

kaykay said:


> Thats what I meant in my post. *Kolkata is a city which has been blessed with a vast population of intellectuals.* Kolkata could have been something like Banglore if not better but thanks to your govt and 'Intellectuals' they faaked all. Even a small city like Vadodara with just 20 lakhs population there are 13000 Industries in 6 GIDC areas. There are some giants like IPCL, GPCL(Guj petrochemicals), ONGC, Bombardier, Siemens, ABB, L&T, Essar and many. And if someone will say that these are from decades then he is wrong, most of these industries get settled here in last 15 years. Also Gujarat state govt is developing an IT park in Vadodara with 200 companies already operating including Wipro, L&T infotech, Tech mahindra, etc while more to come. And I am talking about Just Vadodara(city with 20 lakhs population).



that's the problem.

Even during direct action day,all the zamindars sat at home whereas Marwadis funded sikh people to hit back.

Even after Noakhali,even after so much bullshit people like Joe Shearer will come and give losertalk like stand up for secularism n get shot,we ll give u state funeral.


----------



## onu1886

DRAY said:


> And how rabid Hindutva improves this thing? I am pro-BJP only when they are about better governance, Hindutva is least of my concern, Hindus are no way threatened in a overwhelmingly Hindu majority India.


 
How on earth is saying ' If you want revenge do it by choosing the right paty and not through swords' Hindutva?
When did I or anyone say that Hindus are threatened. By saying that "Hindus are no way threatened in a overwhelmingly Hindu majority India" you are yourself presuming guilt of the majority community in all instances of disturbances. Are you saying the minority (read Muslims) can never be at fault? You are commiting the same mistake that the earlier drafts of the Communal Bill did i.e presuming that the majority is always at fault . You are taking one sentence of Amit Shah out of context and considering that to be BJP's policy. Tell me have you the BJP manifesto released today? What are your views on it? Is it a 'secular' manifesto according to your standards? And you still hav'nt answered my question on how TMC and CPM are any better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

bronxbull said:


> that's the problem.
> 
> Even during direct action day,all the zamindars sat at home whereas Marwadis funded sikh people to hit back.
> 
> Even after Noakhali,even after so much bullshit people like Joe Shearer will come and give losertalk like stand up for secularism n get shot,we ll give u state funeral.


Thats what they do, 'Fear mongering'. I dare if any of these fear mongers stand or post anything against Sonia when recently she said 'Muslims should ensure that secular votes are not divided' and meet Shahi Imam. 
But guess what, secularism is suddenely in danger because Amit shah said 'Take revenge by voting BJP'. 
WB is going to have seperate engineering entrance exams for Muslims in WB, now tell me is this secularism we are talking about? These intellectuals and fear mongers will never say Mamta a communal for this but yes Modi is communal.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

kaykay said:


> Thats what they do, 'Fear mongering'. I dare if any of these fear mongers stand or post anything against Sonia when recently she said 'Muslims should ensure that secular votes are not divided' and meet Shahi Imam.
> But guess what, secularism is suddenely in danger because Amit shah said 'Take revenge by voting BJP'.
> WB is going to have seperate engineering entrance exams for Muslims in WB, now tell me is this secularism we are talking about? These intellectuals and fear mongers will never say Mamta a communal for this but yes Modi is communal.



We should be clear they are not working of some idealistic principle. They have none. They are just plain another variant of islamists.


----------



## onu1886

kaykay said:


> Thats what they do, 'Fear mongering'. I dare if any of these fear mongers stand or post anything against Sonia when recently she said 'Muslims should ensure that secular votes are not divided' and meet Shahi Imam.
> But guess what, secularism is suddenely in danger because Amit shah said 'Take revenge by voting BJP'.
> *WB is going to have seperate engineering entrance exams for Muslims in WB*, now tell me is this secularism we are talking about? These intellectuals and fear mongers will never say Mamta a communal for this but yes Modi is communal.


 OMG is this true? Link please.


----------



## kaykay

onu1886 said:


> OMG is this true? Link please.


Now, a separate engineering entrance test for state minorities - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

I love horror movies. A lot of these movies are based on the theme of arrival of the antichrist. Mostly one never gets to see the antichrist, only his minions preparing the ground for his arrival and by the way of it killing and causing misery all over the place. Our Badhraloks are such people. Laying the groundwork for the expansion of Islam in India.


----------



## scorpionx

DRAY said:


> Till date I have turned a blind eye towards certain antics of the hardliners within the party because a change in the government is necessary, but if the kind of intolerance shown by some Modi supporters in certain threads here is any reflection of the things to come if Modi comes to power, then I really have to rethink about it.


Ray, I will vote for BJP (if I do) and not for any regional party because it is difficult for me to see a coalition government in center which has every chance to dissolute the core of the governance. Congress does not deserve a third term until they had shown a decent performance if not an extra ordinary one.These are my simple reasons to decide whom to vote for.
What I despise is some decisions which I can not expect from a second largest political party of this country in Twenty first century. Neither I like the kind of intolerance and lack of comprehension the ultras usually like to show.But I really want to see Modi in power. It will answer a lot of my queries.He is a real gem or paper tiger can only be proved if he becomes PM. Otherwise this nonsense of making him a Superman will continue to irritate a lot in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

scorpionx said:


> Ray, I will vote for BJP (if I do) and not for any regional party because it is difficult for me to see a coalition government in center which has every chance to dissolute the core of the governance. Congress does not deserve a third term until they had shown a decent performance if not an extra ordinary one.These are my simple reasons to decide whom to vote for.
> What I despise is some decisions which I can not expect from a second largest political party of this country in Twenty first century. Neither I like the kind of intolerance and lack of comprehension the ultras usually like to show.But I really want to see Modi in power. It will answer a lot of my queries*.He is a real gem or paper tiger can only be proved if he becomes PM. Otherwise this nonsense of making him a Superman will continue to irritate a lot in future*.



Exactly my point

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> *What people did first after downloading the BJP manifesto*
> 
> Journalists: downloaded, opened the file, pressed Ctrl+F and typed “temple”, and then typed “Breaking News”.
> 
> Congress supporters: didn’t download, claimed it was copied from Rahul Gandhi’s vision.
> 
> AAP supporters: downloaded on local drive, later declared that the part of the hard disc got corrupted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysts are also debating if Modi’s picture being of larger size than that of Vajpayee reveals something
> 
> BJP supporters: kept on looking at the picture of Narendra Modi on the cover page.
> 
> Rahul Gandhi: downloaded, but couldn’t find where he saved it.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal: downloaded, opened the file, counted total number of words and noticed the file size, concluded that the file was not good enough.
> 
> Nitish Kumar: demanded a printed version of the manifesto as part of special status for himself.
> 
> Lalu Yadav: downloaded BJP’s Android app by mistake, but insisted that he read the manifesto and found it fascist.
> 
> Mulayam Singh Yadav: asked Akhilesh Yadav to ensure that the manifesto gets automatically deleted if downloaded on the free laptops given by UP government.
> 
> Mayawati: downloaded and dalited, err, deleted.
> 
> Jayalalithaa: asked her party members to download it for her. BJP website went down temporarily due to high traffic as every AIADMK member rushed to download it to please Amma.
> 
> LK Advani: finally clicked “yes” when asked by the browser “Manifesto.pdf already exists in C:\Careers, do you want to replace it?”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

new entry to paap party says this


----------



## SpArK




----------



## AugenBlick

scorpionx said:


> Ravi, am more irritated by some of the remarks here. The ghost of Hermione is still haunting these threads. Certainly I became pseudo intellectual and anti BJP because I do not support foxes like Shah. This intolerance and anger makes me quite uneasy and makes me stay away from these political threads. See you later.


one day these monsters will knock on your doors. Then your mental gymnastics and secularism will not save you.


----------



## Jason bourne

IAF Veteran Biren Yadav Wrote this on his Timeline :-

Yesterday I was in Hindon Air Force base for the funeral of 5 Brave Air Warriors of 77 Squadron who were involved in the recent air crash. Amongst them was our dear late Wg Cdr P Joshi (Late Wg Cdr Prashant Joshi was Son of Veteran Gp Capt Ashok Joshi and Son-in-law of Veteran Wg Cdr SU "Suzy" Apte both ace Fighter pilots now settled at pune. late WgCdr Joshi leaves behind his wife Sqn Ldr (retd) Anita Joshi and two small children of age 8 and 2. late Wg Cdr Joshi was cleared for Promotion to next Rank as Gp Capt and was slated to take over as CO of No 77 Sqn equipped with Hercules Super 130J ) It was a very sad moment. The Station arranged their farewell with honour and dignity they truly deserved. The loss of so many from a squadron is unthinkable. The Squadron officers proudly saluted their comrades knowing very well they have lost the best.

What hurt most was that not ONE representative of the Min of Defence was present nor any had the decency to drive down to Hindon to pay the Brave their last respect. Not one from the politician class could find time for the same. Only Gen VK Singh was there. This can happen only in our country. This hurts a lot especially to veterans like us. Only soldiers, no matter what color,country or language they speak, understand the final respect a comrade deserves. 
I cry when I think about those uniformed men and women and the lives they have affected by their ultimate sacrifice. May they all rest in peace with other comrades in arm 




Conversely, in Pittsburgh, PA the body of one Air Force capt who died in accident was brought. His route to the Funeral Home was announced with timings on all TV stations.

I was astonished and moved to see all residents of Alleghany County were up at 8 AM lined up on the described route, when the temp was -20 degrees and it was snowing heavily. It was a moving scene to see two years olds, 80 years old and pregnant women lined up to pay their respect to the departed soldier. America is great for they respect their soldiers and Veterans.
Have the will to pass it on.





No one has been able to explain to me why young men & women serve in the Military for 20 years or more, risking their lives protecting your freedom, &.....only get 50% of their pay.....on retirement.

While Politicians hold their political positions in the safe confines of the capital,
protected by these same men & women,
and receive Full-Pay retirement after serving one (1) term. 
It just does not make any sense.
.



If each person who receives this will forward it on to 20 people,

in three days, most people will have the message.

This is one proposal that really should be passed around.

"If you choose not to pass it on, you still have made a choice," These brave soldiers have given you that right!

Support the Armed Forces...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

So after reading the BJP manifesto I decided to go watch **** to get rid of my raging boner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

NKVD said:


> Do you Know What Shahi Imam Did He Unmasked Muslims Thoughts in This Elections. Sorry Too Say Pal He did Something Which Even Bjp Not Able To achieve Till Now Big Hindu Polarization in Whole Country. If You Are Pro Secular Then You will Not Understand Whats Coming Next After Amit Shah Controversy




In 2002 election, Fatwa of Muslim cleric created a huge hindu vote polarization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453112323612217344

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HariPrasad

DRAY said:


> In general Hindus don't vote as a block, Hindus don't vote as Hindus, and Shahi Imam and his statements will barely have any impact on this election, there is no Hindutva wave in this country, there never was, people are voting for more pressing issues. Hindutva never won any major national election, you like it or not Indians are secular in general, BJP's transition from development to polarization at the last moment might hurt them.




But the population of Hindus being 6 to 7 times of Muslims even a slight polarization will have a six fold effect compare to Muslim vote polarization. Additional 5 to 6 percentage of vote share determines the outcome of election, minor polarization may have a major effect on election results.



arp2041 said:


> Amit Shah is actually the CHANAKYA of 21st Century India to make the Chandragupta of 21st century the king of India
> 
> He does things which in an Ideal world is completely evil thing to do, but at the end RESULTS matter.




He can emerge as the Advani of Modi.


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Sonia licks Imams ***** she is secular, Amit calls for revenge in a democratic way he is communal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be announced today
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing this sort will ever happen in India.
> 
> Media just raises pitch for TRPs and more ad agency money.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalits are Hindus. Its just that congress has continued the british style of "Divide Hindus and rule India".




I propose a massive drive to unite hindus and bring back all who left hinduism for some reason.



Android said:


> Ram Mandir and Uniform Civil Code mentioned in their manifesto




That is superb. had that not been there, Mnay would not have voted for BJP.


----------



## DarkPrince

scorpionx said:


> Ray, I will vote for BJP (if I do) and not for any regional party because it is difficult for me to see a coalition government in center which has every chance to dissolute the core of the governance. Congress does not deserve a third term until they had shown a decent performance if not an extra ordinary one.These are my simple reasons to decide whom to vote for.
> What I despise is some decisions which I can not expect from a second largest political party of this country in Twenty first century. Neither I like the kind of intolerance and lack of comprehension the ultras usually like to show.But I really want to see Modi in power. It will answer a lot of my queries.He is a real gem or paper tiger can only be proved if he becomes PM. Otherwise this nonsense of making him a Superman will continue to irritate a lot in future.



you too


----------



## kaykay

Expecting 70-75% voting in Assam.
60 per cent voting till afternoon in Assam | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

HariPrasad said:


> But the population of Hindus being 6 to 7 times of Muslims even a slight polarization will have a six fold effect compare to Muslim vote polarization. Additional 5 to 6 percentage of vote share determines the outcome of election, minor polarization may have a major effect on election results.



Muslim votes are already polarized, barely a few will vote for BJP. "Hindu votes", meaning those who will vote for Hindutva are also polarized in favour of BJP, now apparently what BJP is trying to do is to get some more Hindu votes by raising all these Hindutva issues again. What I am trying to say is that there is a large section of voters who will not vote for BJP for its Hindutva credentials, they are frustrated with Congress rule and they are concerned about better governance, many of them are first time BJP voters, a portion of them might move away from BJP because of the sudden thrust on Hindutva instead of development.


----------



## scorpionx

DarkPrince said:


> you too


 Me what?


----------



## JanjaWeed

kaykay said:


> Expecting 70-75% voting in Assam.
> 60 per cent voting till afternoon in Assam | NDTV.com


brilliant... I hope this trend continues throughout in this election. Young & new voters are the ones will make sure that the status-quo Indian politics is changed for good!


----------



## Android

DarkPrince said:


> you too



Most sane people don't have choice they won't vote for regional party at the national level and after a pathetic record in last few years Congress is also out of question the only one option left than is BJP even if they hate its hindutva stand(I dont) they'll vote for it due to lack of any other suitable option.


----------



## Parul

Even though youth of this country shed caste and creed, still a lot of villages and cities are stuck with it.

As per AAP logic, what if grama sabha denied pension to martyr wife just because the members of sabha hated her? 

This anti-national Bhusan 1st wants to give away kashmir, now wants to take away our martyr's family pension.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=689558127769824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> brilliant... I hope this trend continues throughout in this election. Young & new voters are the ones will make sure that the status-quo Indian politics is changed for good!


Yes bro. Expecting even more in next phases.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453138141713403904


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> Muslim votes are already polarized, barely a few will vote for BJP. "Hindu votes", meaning those who will vote for Hindutva are also polarized in favour of BJP, now apparently what BJP is trying to do is to get some more Hindu votes by raising all these Hindutva issues again. What I am trying to say is that there is a large section of voters who will not vote for BJP for its Hindutva credentials, they are frustrated with Congress rule and they are concerned about better governance, many of them are first time BJP voters, a portion of them might move away from BJP because of the sudden thrust on Hindutva instead of development.


After Bjp Election Manifesto You See Few Muslims Might vote For Bjp 
_In the 2012 Gujarat Assembly elections, 31% of Gujarati Muslims voted for Modi led BJP despite media and NGOs launching a high voltage campaign against Modi for being a “divisive” force in Indian politics. The enormous increase in Muslim vote for BJP was dismissed by Modi-Haters, including reputed political scientists , by saying that Muslims had voted for Modi out of fear._


----------



## Parul

"Your vote is not just to defeat someone, but to change the fortunes of India".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

scorpionx said:


> Ray, I will vote for BJP (if I do) and not for any regional party because it is difficult for me to see a coalition government in center which has every chance to dissolute the core of the governance. Congress does not deserve a third term until they had shown a decent performance if not an extra ordinary one.These are my simple reasons to decide whom to vote for.
> What I despise is some decisions which I can not expect from a second largest political party of this country in Twenty first century. Neither I like the kind of intolerance and lack of comprehension the ultras usually like to show.But I really want to see Modi in power. It will answer a lot of my queries.He is a real gem or paper tiger can only be proved if he becomes PM. Otherwise this nonsense of making him a Superman will continue to irritate a lot in future.



I am favouring BJP with lot of expectations, the last BJP government of Vajpayeeji was very good, and in any case probably nothing can be worst than this present government. But I don't want them to make India a Hindu version of Pakistan. But regional parties are going to stay in India and continue to remain a major factor in Indian politics. And it is good in a way, as it prevents the tendency of imposing the majority rule over minorities, including ethnic minorities. The idea I am getting now is that if any day BJP, a primarily Hindi heartland party, gets 2/3rd majority in Parliament, they will try to make India a Hindu democratic country, a totally Hindi speaking, vegetarian, non-alcoholic, preferably no minority country with their version of Hindutva and culture imposed on all over the nation, at least if we go by the PDF Hindus here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

This thread has gotten too serious. I swear the below news is not from FakingNews.

Hanging on the telephone: What happens when the Congress calls | Firstpost

I received a helpful SMS today from the Indian National Congress. "What does the Congress election 2014 Manifesto have for you? To know just give a missed call (Toll Free) on 1800 208 2020," it read.
I dutifully did as told. Self-education is a duty of every voter, after all. The Congress party responded with alacrity, though not quite as expected.
"Thank you for following Indian National Congress Tweets by SMS. To turn off this service give a missed call to 08067913041," read the next SMS that pinged my phone. Wait, what? I didn't sign up to follow the INC. This was starting to feel a bit like one of those fake brand promotions that lure you into parting with your personal contact information, just to drown you in spam.
Sure enough, the next SMS informed me, "@INCIndia: Rahul Gandhi will address 4 public meetings in Kerala today - Kasargod, Idduki, Chengannur and Attingal today. Check Indian National Congress"
Good for Rahulji, but what about the manifesto?
Just as I was beginning to feel cheated by India's oldest national party, my phone rang. That's right. I got a call from the INC. I was all agog with anticipation. A personal tete-a-tete with a party worker, perhaps? Or maybe just a recorded message from Rahulji himself? Nope, it was an automated call that presented me with an elaborate menu worthy of Airtel. I was invited to press any number between 1 and 7 to hear all about the part of the manifesto dearest to my heart.
So many options, so little time. Should I press '4' for Corruption, '7' for Panchayati Raj…. As a concerned _bharatiya naari_, I first picked '5' for women's empowerment. Also: Rahul's pet theme this election season. For some reason, my choice didn't register. The automated recording looped right back, inviting me yet again to choose.
Ok, I'll play, again.
This time I picked '2' for economic development…. and was promptly disconnected. All attempts to call back have failed thus far.
In other words, it was just like every other UPA project. Ambitiously conceived, poorly executed, leaving behind the lingering aftertaste of incompetence.
Dear Rahulji, a party that can't communicate its promises, can hardly be trusted to deliver on them. And no, I won't be picking up the phone the next time your party calls. I'd much rather call my mobile company instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

DRAY said:


> I am favouring BJP with lot of expectations, the last BJP government of Vajpayeeji was very good, and in any case probably nothing can be worst than this present government. But I don't want them to make India a Hindu version of Pakistan. But regional parties are going to stay in India and continue to remain a major factor in Indian politics. And it is good in a way, as it prevents the tendency of imposing the majority rule over minorities, including ethnic minorities. The idea I am getting now is that if any day BJP, a primarily Hindi heartland party, gets 2/3rd majority in Parliament, they will try to make India a Hindu democratic country, a totally Hindi speaking, vegetarian, non-alcoholic, preferably no minority country with their version of Hindutva and culture imposed on all over the nation, at least if we go by the PDF Hindus here.


DRAY, somebody hacked your account!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul




----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

now this is called hight of frustration and fear. Lols

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453143284806717440


----------



## Parul




----------



## dray

NKVD said:


> After Bjp Election Manifesto You See Few Muslims Might vote For Bjp
> _In the 2012 Gujarat Assembly elections, 31% of Gujarati Muslims voted for Modi led BJP despite media and NGOs launching a high voltage campaign against Modi for being a “divisive” force in Indian politics. The enormous increase in Muslim vote for BJP was dismissed by Modi-Haters, including reputed political scientists , by saying that Muslims had voted for Modi out of fear._



If that is true then it is because Modi didn't practice any kind of Hindutva agenda in his state, and that is very good, that's where Modi has an appeal even after so much negative publicity about 2002. He has spent a good amount of time & energy to build his development oriented good administrator image, so why screw it at the last moment? RSS guys were campaigning door to door for "Hindu" votes by constantly mumbling "hindu hindu hindu hindu" while taking a NDTV cameraman with them of all channels!! Why? Modi is in a strong position without asking for Hindu votes, why such a pressing need to dig up Hindutva now? That's what Congress is already doing against BJP, why to give them a helping hand?


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in West-bengal, 

*Mamata Banerjee refuses to abide by the EC order to shift a DM and 5 SPs*


----------



## dray

NKVD said:


> After Bjp Election Manifesto You See Few Muslims Might vote For Bjp
> _In the 2012 Gujarat Assembly elections, 31% of Gujarati Muslims voted for Modi led BJP despite media and NGOs launching a high voltage campaign against Modi for being a “divisive” force in Indian politics. The enormous increase in Muslim vote for BJP was dismissed by Modi-Haters, including reputed political scientists , by saying that Muslims had voted for Modi out of fear._



If that is true then it is because Modi didn't practice any kind of Hindutva agenda in his state, and that is very good, that's where Modi has an appeal even after so much negative publicity about 2002. He has spent a good amount of time & energy to build his development oriented good administrator image, so why screw it at the last moment? RSS guys were campaigning door to door for "Hindu" votes by constantly mumbling "hindu hindu hindu hindu" while taking a NDTV cameraman with them of all channels!! Why? Modi is in a strong position without asking for Hindu votes, why such a pressing need to dig up Hindutva now? That's what Congress is already doing against BJP, why to give them a helping hand?


----------



## kaykay

Just wow.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453146450487418880


----------



## Parul

केजरीवाल की पार्टी का लखनऊ का उम्मीदवार एक गरीब रिक्शेवाले को हज़ार रुपये घूस देकर वोट खरीदते पकड़ा गया!! क्या इस तरह की राजनीती को करके ही केजरीवाल एंड कम्पनी राजनीति में बदलाव लायेंगे ! 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=727771617258572


----------



## Roybot




----------



## arp2041

Karo Majboot bharat ka sapna sakar..........ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR!!


----------



## kaykay

DRAY said:


> If that is true then it is because Modi didn't practice any kind of Hindutva agenda in his state, and that is very good, that's where Modi has an appeal even after so much negative publicity about 2002. He has spent a good amount of time & energy to build his development oriented good administrator image, so why screw it at the last moment? RSS guys were campaigning door to door for "Hindu" votes by constantly mumbling "hindu hindu hindu hindu" while taking a NDTV cameraman with them of all channels!! Why? Modi is in a strong position without asking for Hindu votes, why such a pressing need to dig up Hindutva now? That's what Congress is already doing against BJP, why to give them a helping hand?


Here I am completely agree with you. Some rough elements are sabotaging years of Modi's image as a development oriented man. But rest assured he completely sidelines such elements once come in power. Thats what he did in Gujarat and sidelined Sanjay Joshi (very strong leader in Gujarat then and strongly backed by RSS). He demolished 100s of temples for roads dispite some noises inside and outside of party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

scorpionx said:


> DRAY, somebody hacked your account!!!!



The rebel inside me was awaken by the Hindu/Hindi hardliners. 


But I was never a Hindutva type, recently during last 2-3 days I am angry with the kind of intolerance being shown over certain silly issues, in a way I am looking at it from the alternative point of view of a minority who is facing the threat of getting bullied by the majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Parul said:


> केजरीवाल की पार्टी का लखनऊ का उम्मीदवार एक गरीब रिक्शेवाले को हज़ार रुपये घूस देकर वोट खरीदते पकड़ा गया!! क्या इस तरह की राजनीती को करके ही केजरीवाल एंड कम्पनी राजनीति में बदलाव लायेंगे !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=727771617258572



Chalo ek baat to maanni paregi. Yeh log rajneeti bahut jaldi seekh rahe hain.. 

Koi Youtube version nahin hai is video ka..?


----------



## scorpionx

DRAY said:


> The rebel inside me was awaken by the Hindu/Hindi hardliners.
> 
> 
> But I was never a Hindutva type, recently during last 2-3 days I am angry with the kind of intolerance being shown over certain silly issues, in a way I am looking at it from the alternative point of view of a minority who is facing the threat of getting bullied by the majority.


I knew it.You pseudo Bengali Intellectuals will always remain a communist by heart

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Parul said:


> केजरीवाल की पार्टी का लखनऊ का उम्मीदवार एक गरीब रिक्शेवाले को हज़ार रुपये घूस देकर वोट खरीदते पकड़ा गया!! क्या इस तरह की राजनीती को करके ही केजरीवाल एंड कम्पनी राजनीति में बदलाव लायेंगे !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=727771617258572


 Make it viral on twitter. Only then will they be forced to give some kind of a response .


----------



## dray

scorpionx said:


> I knew it.You pseudo Bengali Intellectuals will always remain a communist by heart






Btw I am not totally against the socialism either, I believe at some point in the future we have to find a balance between socialism & capitalism, at some point we have to ensure that corporates are not making more than their fair share of profits, and wealth is reaching the bottom of the pyramid to fulfill at least the basic needs of the people. The process is actually on in the developed capitalist countries.
@scorpionx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> Chalo ek baat to maanni paregi. Yeh log rajneeti bahut jaldi seekh rahe hain..
> 
> Koi Youtube version nahin hai is video ka..?



Apparently not. 



onu1886 said:


> Make it viral on twitter. Only then will they be forced to give some kind of a response .



Already Done.


----------



## jbond197

Bjp women supporters in Arunachal Pradesh..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

72.5 % vote turnout in Assam while It can increase even more. 84% turnout in 1 LS seat in Tripura.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453154742240174080


----------



## Parul

"कुछ तो असर हो रहा है, नमो तेरा जिक्र हर शहर में हो रहा है । जो बेफिक्र बैठे थे, सत्ता के नशे में, उनके सर में भी अब दर्द हो रहा है..।।"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lonely Hermit

DRAY said:


> I am favouring BJP with lot of expectations, the last BJP government of Vajpayeeji was very good, and in any case probably nothing can be worst than this present government. But I don't want them to make India a Hindu version of Pakistan. But regional parties are going to stay in India and continue to remain a major factor in Indian politics. And it is good in a way, as it prevents the tendency of imposing the majority rule over minorities, including ethnic minorities. The idea I am getting now is that if any day BJP, a primarily Hindi heartland party, gets 2/3rd majority in Parliament, they will try to make India a Hindu democratic country, a totally Hindi speaking, vegetarian, non-alcoholic, preferably no minority country with their version of Hindutva and culture imposed on all over the nation, at least if we go by the PDF Hindus here.


You are getting a bit paranoid you cannot change the fundamentals of Indian constitution like that. Our founding fathers where great visionarys. Though current predictment I blame policies of the so called secular party who play worst form of vote bank politics and distroted the very meaning of secularisam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

scorpionx said:


> Sir, I hope you are aware of Amit Shah's complete political profile. And why do I need to be selective when I am hearing the speech of the right hand man of India's would be prime Minister?
> 
> Ravi, am more irritated by some of the remarks here. The ghost of Hermione is still haunting these threads. Certainly I became pseudo intellectual and anti BJP because I do not support foxes like Shah. This intolerance and anger makes me quite uneasy and makes me stay away from these political threads. See you later.



The world we love in is unfair & the country is even more unfair 
Calling to fight elections fairly in the country is a fools dream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

I for one feel the regional parties are one of the biggest reason behind many issues country is facing. These parties are only helping giving rise to issues like corruption, horse trading, appeasement politics. I feel there should be electoral reforms and parties who can fight elections all over India should only be allowed. That will force everyone to think from broader perspective taking into consideration the aspirations and issues of everyone and not play petty regional politics which often ends up in them extracting favors/bribes/position of importance from mainstream parties in return of extending support. This is disgusting and need to be stopped!!!


----------



## jha

Tharoor accused of bribing pastors in a bid to buy Christian votes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

jha said:


> Tharoor accused of bribing pastors in a bid to buy Christian votes



He is going to be screwed once BJP comes in anyways. His wife's murder is going to be looked into with angle of justice this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*12 REASONS TO REJECT KEJRIWAL*

_In the few months that the Aam Aadmi Party chief has spent in electoral politics, he has dissappointed those who had hoped he would be an alternate political force in Delhi and also exposed himself as incapable of leading the nation_

I voted for AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal during the Delhi Assembly election, but I had also mentioned then that for the general election, one must vote for Narendra Modi. At that point of time, I had believed that Mr Kejriwal was not (yet) mature enough to be considered for central leadership. Now, I am convinced he is not even mature enough for the next Delhi Assembly election. Here are a dozen reasons why you should not vote for Mr Kejriwal:

_Reason #1_: Anna Hazare says that “obsession to become Prime Minister has gone into Arvind Kejriwal’s head”. That’s exactly why we should not vote for Mr Kejriwal. Aiming to become the Prime Minister is nothing wrong. But the change agent, who the country is looking out for right now, should think of doing only the right things without compromising on issues; not an infatuated man who is visibly obsessed with becoming the Prime Minister. Mr Kejriwal could not even stay away from his greed to become the Chief Minister of Delhi and took acquisitive support from the same Congress, against which his entire election campaign had been mobilised. Similarly, and shockingly, he has voiced his intemperate support for _khap_ panchayat and is making all those venal compromises that every politician, who he speaks of against, makes.

_Reason #2_: We do not want a leader who does nothing himself, but spuriously doles away the precious and little savings of the previous Government in ridiculously thoughtless, populist and vote-bank oriented subsidies to the middle-class and rich, who can in any case afford to pay their bills, including those for water and electricity.

_Reason #3_: We do not want Gandhi-_topi_ wearing vandal MLAs implementing a vigilante justice mechanism to replace our already poor policing system. Imagine a Prime Minister who grandiosely claims, “I am an anarchist, so let my MLAs and MPs do such acts too”. We want the dignity of the Gandhi cap to remain. In fact, every Congress member and BJP member must also wear the same cap and roam around until AAP members stop using it to spread group fear.

_Reason #4_: We do not want crony capitalism to be replaced by crony journalism, where people like Mr Manish Sisodia, Ms Shazia Ilmi, Mr Ashutosh, Mr Jarnail Singh and others are carefully selected and given tickets due to their connections in different media houses; and those like Mr Punya Prasun Bajpai, who have not yet been given tickets, kept for their benefit in media houses, to be colluded with and used slyly when required in order to manipulate the unsuspecting masses by playing up farcically planned comments in so-called live interviews, and by playing down questions that are of crucial importance to the nation.

_Reason #5_: Akin to the Mao Tse-tung’s _Little Red Book_, we do not want fatuously illogical books like_Swaraj_ by Mr Kejriwal to be the book guiding our already challenged democracy. In the book, his heart might be at the right place, but his utterly uninitiated and intellectually handicapped suggestions, for example of making ‘_mohalla_ committees’ decide everything across the country, are prescriptions for chaos, and would result in CPM-type local goondaism and anarchy all across the country.

_Reason #6_: We are tired of hearing one slogan-mongering answer to all questions: “We are doing this for the _aam aadmi_”. It seems the leaders of the AAP have negligible intellect, no vision and hide behind one answer to cover all their illiteracy. We need a leader who knows who is the true _aam aadmi_, and really works for them, instead of using their sentiments to take the masses for a ride.

_Reason #7:_ We are tired of hearing that everyone is corrupt and a thug; we already have a fair idea of who is corrupt. We need solutions and we need changes, not random, sweeping, unsubstantiated statements and unending blame games. We also do not want him making beguiling allegations against various leaders by touring their home States, picking up a handful of villagers and showing how miserable they are. What matters are development indexes and the changes in those indexes. Our leader has to talk about how he can make better changes in our current development indexes through concrete policies, not captious rhetoric and banal outbursts.

_Reason #8_: We do not want our Prime Minister or Chief Minister of the nation’s capital swearing on his children — like a husband does to his wife, when caught cheating on her — that too in public in a puerile manner, and soon after that going back on that very sworn statement.

_Reason #9_: We do not want an unscrupulous leader who doesn’t have any respect of law and breaks the law with knavish impunity, whether by exhorting people to not pay toll taxes or asking them to tear up their bills. I am still amazed about how there has been no action against him for the facetious drama he did on Delhi streets before the Republic Day. Would the Government have spared me for doing the same? Then why should be there different rules for him?

_Reason #10_: We do not want dubious mass surveys to be hawked as reasons for taking U-turns on anything and everything for convenience. It’s a cheap, laughable gimmick that whenever one wants to do something that people might question, I’ll peddle speciously fishy, closed-door results of a so-called mass survey to justify my actions.

_Reason #11: _We do not want the Government at the Centre to have the life of a poor quality local_jhadoo_, which is invariably less than two months.

_Reason #12_: And finally, we most certainly do not want our Prime Minister to sit on a _dharna_outside his own office or the Rashtrapati Bhavan, against his own Government, demanding the passing of certain Bills. We have seen this wacky joke playing out with Mr Kejriwal as Chief Minister. Still, one could take heart that mostly, only the nation was witness to it. Imagine the international community seeing such absurdly batty dramas unfolding at a national level. Spare us the opportunity.

12 reasons to reject Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

kaykay said:


> Aare na yaara. Tera life to set hai USA me. I am more concerned about my fellow Indians especially unemployed ones.



Well if the country does not gives full mandate to NAMO 
You should not be concerned 
You should also try to convince others to vote for BJP
From my driver,teachers,parents,relatives & every one I know I am asking them to vote for NAMO


----------



## Lonely Hermit

*The 11th Hour*



(_This is a MaxiPost_)

Mom walks into son’s room at 4 in the morning at night. She tells him “*Sweetie, power is poison*”. The son feels the apple falling on his head and declares to the world “power is poison” and the *parrots* in our MSM applaud. They herald the arrival of the new great white hope. Just over a year later the desperate *Sonia Gandhi* who “*hates power*” is running all over desperately seeking that poison. She runs to *Imam Bukhari* and begs for Muslim votes. That’s the only policy the Congress has ever had –*divide the country on religious and communal lines*. Since she came to India SoniaG has mostly lived in the corridors of power. In the last 10 years she has been even more powerful as an unquestionable queen. *Power is poison*, she says! She says the Opposition is hungry for power not she. *Power is poison*, she says. Yet, she is rattled to the core at the prospect of losing it. Rattled enough to go and beg Bukhari for Muslim votes. Our media did some meows and rushed past this sick deed. Her *fences*(like SP, BSP, RJD, JDU, Arvind Kejriwal) all seem to be facing the heat. “At the stroke of midnight, when the world slept, India awoke to a great fraud being played on its parliamentary democracy. It was *fleedom at midnight*” said Arun Jaitley. The fraud he is referring to is the sudden ending to the parliamentary session discussing the Lokpal bill in December 2011. In that session Ram Jethmalani modified an old saying:







RamJ has been remarkably accurate. *The prospect of losing power is driving the Congress and SoniaG to desperate measures*. To protect this divine being who has been sent by Italy to save Indians and India a whole lot of fences operate. At the 11th hour they even got *GobarPost* to rake up some old Babri nonsense. *Flopped*! They are as desperate to keep her in power as much as she loves that poison. Their target clearly being the BJP and particularly *Narendra Modi*. Even during the NDA days the senior BJP leaders mollycoddled the Gandhis allowing them a free run. This guy Modi seems to be in no such mood. So they have abused him with all kinds of fake cases, name-calling and the works. In my previous post (*Hunting season is over*) when I mentioned a vast Christian lobby desperately working against Modi, many people scoffed at it. As if working as a “fence” for Congress and SoniaG a motley group of US Congress members again got together to scream “*threat to minorities*” on the eve of Indian elections.




It is not just those US Congressmen indulging in skulduggery; a familiar Christian from India, *John Dayal*, who has been an anti-Modi campaigner (and also a campaigner against anything pro-Hindu), was specially imported as a witness. No Hindu person of any denomination was allowed participation. *Need any more proof of how the religious bigots of US want to control India*? Anyone ignoring this criminal motive of US politicians to muddy Indian elections and covertly destroying Hindu culture needs an awakening. A couple of days ago *Amit Shah*, the BJP’s manager for UP, seems to have made a speech which asked voters to seek “*revenge*” and the media-parrots went into an instant outrage. Needless to say, half the morons didn’t even bother to hear or read what he said.





Timesnow was among the first to outrage as usual. The bimbos on the channel started screaming “*divisive polarising*” all over again at BJP and Amit Shah. Circus clown *Arnab Goswami*even had Timesnow screaming it was a BJP strategy that Modi would be all politically correct in his speeches but his state managers will do all the communal talk. Such is the BS these people peddle. Here is what*CNN-IBN* offered as a loose translation of what Shah said in Hindi to the Jats who had suffered from communal violence at Muzaffarnagar and apathy at the hands of the SP govt:










Even if one were to consider the above a crude way of sending out a political message there is absolutely nothing wrong in what was said. Amit Shah asking voters to seek revenge through the ballot is a perfect way that every citizen should seek in voting out a non-performing, communal or corrupt govt. However, the father and mother of media-filth who pose as Editor and Deputy Editor of CNN-IBN did not bother to even read the report of their own channel. Both, the Monk and the Category5Moron, were quick to scream “*scary*” with Rajdeep calling Shah a communal “leopard” whose spots won’t change. What would you call this pair who*allegedly* run a news channel but prefer to quote another news outlet to vent their hatred and scare-mongering? That’s right; both of them conveniently quoted a headline from the Indian Express while their own channel carried a translation on their website. The two are so frustrated with Modi that they clutch at anything at the 11th hour that can in some way paint Modi as a communal devil who will destroy India. But evidence suggests that it’s not Modi but Rajdeep and his Hammamis who have that agenda. This fact doesn’t escape people anymore. Of course, the hate-filled ones who share the filthy cake of CNN-IBN have to be SoniaG’s parrots at *NDTV*. Take a look:




You see, the crass communal nonsense of SoniaG is a grand “*score*” by her party, like a brilliant heist or like the winning shot according to NDTV. On the right of the above pic is the “box of parrots” jumping in delight over an opportunity to nail Amit Shah or Modi. As the tweeter observes, it is the very news outlets and their cronies who are actually being more communal than Amit Shah in scare-mongering and hate-mongering. They too know it’s their last chance at the 11th hour. Much of this “manufactured outrage” is probably to cover up the “*Boti Boti*” case of Congi Imran Masood and the seriously communal action of SoniaG in seeking votes by religion. Another guy, *Nitish Kumar*, came up with a silver bullet. He says many in BJP also eat “*non-veg*” food. Maybe we will have a new vote-bank by food. Frustration all over! NDTV couldn’t help LYING some more when they twisted Modi’s quote on corruption as under:




After my tweet NDTV issued an apology and deleted their tweet above. But I have no doubts, and you shouldn’t too, that this is deliberate mischief and not a “*genuine error*” as they claimed. It has been happening all too frequently to be an error. Other than that, this *mischief from NDTV happens only with Modi or BJP*, never with any other politician or party. The folks at the channel know it as does the world. A typo or a wrong attribute can be an error but totally *twisting a quote to mean the opposite* is no accident. It is clear mischief. A recent misadventure by the C5M to a village in UP showed that the Dalits there were fully behind Modi to her utter dismay. Naturally, the so-called angel divine of Dalits, *Mayawati*, too calls for a rescue by Muslims of UP like SoniaG does. Here you go:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Ravi Nair said:


> Exactly my point



Absolutely but he needs to win in order to perform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Continued from above 






Poor Muslims, for all that they have gotten so far from parties like SP, BSP and Congress a lot is being asked of them. Political parties are unable to combat Modi anymore and now rely on hate-mongering with a community to do them a favour.*Who knows, maybe in a few days there will be an appeal to Pakistan, Bangladesh and Saudi Arabia* to campaign in India to combat Modi. Seems far-fetched? Why, aren’t they already doing that with crony NGOs and US Congress representatives? As much as they hunted him, he is now haunting them. There is this man from the Southern newspaper; a man with no morals, no values and no principles who does the same thing for no rhyme or reason. He passes by the name of *N. Ram*, owner of *The Hindu* with P Malini as its editor who frequently unleashes “organised” hate letters against Modi. Here’s what appeared on *April 6*:




The silly Ram frequently publishes letters from “*prominent citizens*” against Modi. I challenge you to recall more than a name or two that you’ve ever heard in your life from the list in the spurious article. The wording of the note by these “prominent” citizens is as much BS as any that has passed in the millions of articles written against Modi. One can make a directory of scumbags if they were compiled into one. This is not the first time either. Ram published a similar letter from prominent citizens on*February 20, 2014*. All the media scumbags are left with nothing more to hurl at Modi. They’ve run out of ammunition as I said in my previous post. These scumbags of society indulge in fear-mongering and then they accuse Modi of nurturing fear. They are such idiots that they are oblivious to their own comedy.



*Rajdeep Sardesai* too is a comic moron who is oblivious to the enduring filth he promotes on TV and print over Modi and Gujarat. In every article that he trashes Modi for negligence since 2002 Rajdeep has had only one spot in the whole state of Gujarat that represents poor development or poor growth. His permanent victim has been one called “*Citizen Nagar*” in Ahmedabad. Look up any article or video of his where he complains of shabby facilities and you will find Citizen Nagar. Why? Because it is a Muslim locality. There is no denying that there is no state in India that still doesn’t have localities which need help. Gujarat may have its own spots (Hindu ones too). But why the obsession with only one Citizen Nagar? It was one of those days when this corrupt Rajdeep woke up at the 11th hour and decided to step out his lair of comfort that he found a *Meena Bagh* slum right under his nose. For the 666 years that Rajdeep has been a Sonia-Bhakt in Delhi, have you ever heard him talk of Meena Bagh or any other slum? There is no cure for willful blindness. From his 52-Crore bungalow Rajdeep can see Citizen Nagar in Ahmedabad all year but could see Meena Bagh for the first time in his life. Bravo!




From SoniaG begging Imam Bukhari to GobarPost to US bigots at their Capitol Hill to The Hindu to Mayawati appealing to Muslims to Imran Masood threatening “Boti Boti” to screaming murder over Amit Shah and the usual rants by opponents in politics and media at Modi, everyone is making a last ditch attempt to reverse their miserable fortunes. They are like those students who start reading up at the 11th hour outside the exam hall or prepare “cheat-sheets” to hide in their sleeves or in their pants. In all of this, there are still some who recognise the inevitable truth that *it is only Modi who is talking governance and development and jobs*. The rest are just singing the old worn-out song of secularism, communal and still resorting to appeasement and religious divisions. We are into election days from today and it doesn’t appear this 11th hour cramming will help.



Share on face

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Echo_419 said:


> Absolutely but he needs to win in order to perform


He will be 
Ball will soon be in his court

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

India's the 4th most dangerous country for women during UPA



Lonely Hermit said:


> *The 11th Hour*
> 
> 
> 
> (_This is a MaxiPost_)
> 
> Mom walks into son’s room at 4 in the morning at night. She tells him “*Sweetie, power is poison*”. The son feels the apple falling on his head and declares to the world “power is poison” and the *parrots* in our MSM applaud. They herald the arrival of the new great white hope. Just over a year later the desperate *Sonia Gandhi* who “*hates power*” is running all over desperately seeking that poison. She runs to *Imam Bukhari* and begs for Muslim votes. That’s the only policy the Congress has ever had –*divide the country on religious and communal lines*. Since she came to India SoniaG has mostly lived in the corridors of power. In the last 10 years she has been even more powerful as an unquestionable queen. *Power is poison*, she says! She says the Opposition is hungry for power not she. *Power is poison*, she says. Yet, she is rattled to the core at the prospect of losing it. Rattled enough to go and beg Bukhari for Muslim votes. Our media did some meows and rushed past this sick deed. Her *fences*(like SP, BSP, RJD, JDU, Arvind Kejriwal) all seem to be facing the heat. “At the stroke of midnight, when the world slept, India awoke to a great fraud being played on its parliamentary democracy. It was *fleedom at midnight*” said Arun Jaitley. The fraud he is referring to is the sudden ending to the parliamentary session discussing the Lokpal bill in December 2011. In that session Ram Jethmalani modified an old saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RamJ has been remarkably accurate. *The prospect of losing power is driving the Congress and SoniaG to desperate measures*. To protect this divine being who has been sent by Italy to save Indians and India a whole lot of fences operate. At the 11th hour they even got *GobarPost* to rake up some old Babri nonsense. *Flopped*! They are as desperate to keep her in power as much as she loves that poison. Their target clearly being the BJP and particularly *Narendra Modi*. Even during the NDA days the senior BJP leaders mollycoddled the Gandhis allowing them a free run. This guy Modi seems to be in no such mood. So they have abused him with all kinds of fake cases, name-calling and the works. In my previous post (*Hunting season is over*) when I mentioned a vast Christian lobby desperately working against Modi, many people scoffed at it. As if working as a “fence” for Congress and SoniaG a motley group of US Congress members again got together to scream “*threat to minorities*” on the eve of Indian elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just those US Congressmen indulging in skulduggery; a familiar Christian from India, *John Dayal*, who has been an anti-Modi campaigner (and also a campaigner against anything pro-Hindu), was specially imported as a witness. No Hindu person of any denomination was allowed participation. *Need any more proof of how the religious bigots of US want to control India*? Anyone ignoring this criminal motive of US politicians to muddy Indian elections and covertly destroying Hindu culture needs an awakening. A couple of days ago *Amit Shah*, the BJP’s manager for UP, seems to have made a speech which asked voters to seek “*revenge*” and the media-parrots went into an instant outrage. Needless to say, half the morons didn’t even bother to hear or read what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timesnow was among the first to outrage as usual. The bimbos on the channel started screaming “*divisive polarising*” all over again at BJP and Amit Shah. Circus clown *Arnab Goswami*even had Timesnow screaming it was a BJP strategy that Modi would be all politically correct in his speeches but his state managers will do all the communal talk. Such is the BS these people peddle. Here is what*CNN-IBN* offered as a loose translation of what Shah said in Hindi to the Jats who had suffered from communal violence at Muzaffarnagar and apathy at the hands of the SP govt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if one were to consider the above a crude way of sending out a political message there is absolutely nothing wrong in what was said. Amit Shah asking voters to seek revenge through the ballot is a perfect way that every citizen should seek in voting out a non-performing, communal or corrupt govt. However, the father and mother of media-filth who pose as Editor and Deputy Editor of CNN-IBN did not bother to even read the report of their own channel. Both, the Monk and the Category5Moron, were quick to scream “*scary*” with Rajdeep calling Shah a communal “leopard” whose spots won’t change. What would you call this pair who*allegedly* run a news channel but prefer to quote another news outlet to vent their hatred and scare-mongering? That’s right; both of them conveniently quoted a headline from the Indian Express while their own channel carried a translation on their website. The two are so frustrated with Modi that they clutch at anything at the 11th hour that can in some way paint Modi as a communal devil who will destroy India. But evidence suggests that it’s not Modi but Rajdeep and his Hammamis who have that agenda. This fact doesn’t escape people anymore. Of course, the hate-filled ones who share the filthy cake of CNN-IBN have to be SoniaG’s parrots at *NDTV*. Take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, the crass communal nonsense of SoniaG is a grand “*score*” by her party, like a brilliant heist or like the winning shot according to NDTV. On the right of the above pic is the “box of parrots” jumping in delight over an opportunity to nail Amit Shah or Modi. As the tweeter observes, it is the very news outlets and their cronies who are actually being more communal than Amit Shah in scare-mongering and hate-mongering. They too know it’s their last chance at the 11th hour. Much of this “manufactured outrage” is probably to cover up the “*Boti Boti*” case of Congi Imran Masood and the seriously communal action of SoniaG in seeking votes by religion. Another guy, *Nitish Kumar*, came up with a silver bullet. He says many in BJP also eat “*non-veg*” food. Maybe we will have a new vote-bank by food. Frustration all over! NDTV couldn’t help LYING some more when they twisted Modi’s quote on corruption as under:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my tweet NDTV issued an apology and deleted their tweet above. But I have no doubts, and you shouldn’t too, that this is deliberate mischief and not a “*genuine error*” as they claimed. It has been happening all too frequently to be an error. Other than that, this *mischief from NDTV happens only with Modi or BJP*, never with any other politician or party. The folks at the channel know it as does the world. A typo or a wrong attribute can be an error but totally *twisting a quote to mean the opposite* is no accident. It is clear mischief. A recent misadventure by the C5M to a village in UP showed that the Dalits there were fully behind Modi to her utter dismay. Naturally, the so-called angel divine of Dalits, *Mayawati*, too calls for a rescue by Muslims of UP like SoniaG does. Here you go:



Media crook is a crook himself.
Do you know his real name?
His educational qualifications?
his residence?
During his book ceremony launch with Meenakshi lekhi he was absent?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

narcon said:


> India's the 4th most dangerous country for women during UPA
> 
> 
> 
> Media crook is a crook himself.
> Do you know his real name?
> His educational qualifications?
> his residence?
> During his book ceremony launch with Meenakshi lekhi he was absent?


Mediacrook may be a crook but the points raised need to be raised. Shoot his points, not him.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Lonely Hermit said:


> *The 11th Hour*
> 
> 
> 
> (_This is a MaxiPost_)
> 
> Mom walks into son’s room at 4 in the morning at night. She tells him “*Sweetie, power is poison*”. The son feels the apple falling on his head and declares to the world “power is poison” and the *parrots* in our MSM applaud. They herald the arrival of the new great white hope. Just over a year later the desperate *Sonia Gandhi* who “*hates power*” is running all over desperately seeking that poison. She runs to *Imam Bukhari* and begs for Muslim votes. That’s the only policy the Congress has ever had –*divide the country on religious and communal lines*. Since she came to India SoniaG has mostly lived in the corridors of power. In the last 10 years she has been even more powerful as an unquestionable queen. *Power is poison*, she says! She says the Opposition is hungry for power not she. *Power is poison*, she says. Yet, she is rattled to the core at the prospect of losing it. Rattled enough to go and beg Bukhari for Muslim votes. Our media did some meows and rushed past this sick deed. Her *fences*(like SP, BSP, RJD, JDU, Arvind Kejriwal) all seem to be facing the heat. “At the stroke of midnight, when the world slept, India awoke to a great fraud being played on its parliamentary democracy. It was *fleedom at midnight*” said Arun Jaitley. The fraud he is referring to is the sudden ending to the parliamentary session discussing the Lokpal bill in December 2011. In that session Ram Jethmalani modified an old saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RamJ has been remarkably accurate. *The prospect of losing power is driving the Congress and SoniaG to desperate measures*. To protect this divine being who has been sent by Italy to save Indians and India a whole lot of fences operate. At the 11th hour they even got *GobarPost* to rake up some old Babri nonsense. *Flopped*! They are as desperate to keep her in power as much as she loves that poison. Their target clearly being the BJP and particularly *Narendra Modi*. Even during the NDA days the senior BJP leaders mollycoddled the Gandhis allowing them a free run. This guy Modi seems to be in no such mood. So they have abused him with all kinds of fake cases, name-calling and the works. In my previous post (*Hunting season is over*) when I mentioned a vast Christian lobby desperately working against Modi, many people scoffed at it. As if working as a “fence” for Congress and SoniaG a motley group of US Congress members again got together to scream “*threat to minorities*” on the eve of Indian elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just those US Congressmen indulging in skulduggery; a familiar Christian from India, *John Dayal*, who has been an anti-Modi campaigner (and also a campaigner against anything pro-Hindu), was specially imported as a witness. No Hindu person of any denomination was allowed participation. *Need any more proof of how the religious bigots of US want to control India*? Anyone ignoring this criminal motive of US politicians to muddy Indian elections and covertly destroying Hindu culture needs an awakening. A couple of days ago *Amit Shah*, the BJP’s manager for UP, seems to have made a speech which asked voters to seek “*revenge*” and the media-parrots went into an instant outrage. Needless to say, half the morons didn’t even bother to hear or read what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timesnow was among the first to outrage as usual. The bimbos on the channel started screaming “*divisive polarising*” all over again at BJP and Amit Shah. Circus clown *Arnab Goswami*even had Timesnow screaming it was a BJP strategy that Modi would be all politically correct in his speeches but his state managers will do all the communal talk. Such is the BS these people peddle. Here is what*CNN-IBN* offered as a loose translation of what Shah said in Hindi to the Jats who had suffered from communal violence at Muzaffarnagar and apathy at the hands of the SP govt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if one were to consider the above a crude way of sending out a political message there is absolutely nothing wrong in what was said. Amit Shah asking voters to seek revenge through the ballot is a perfect way that every citizen should seek in voting out a non-performing, communal or corrupt govt. However, the father and mother of media-filth who pose as Editor and Deputy Editor of CNN-IBN did not bother to even read the report of their own channel. Both, the Monk and the Category5Moron, were quick to scream “*scary*” with Rajdeep calling Shah a communal “leopard” whose spots won’t change. What would you call this pair who*allegedly* run a news channel but prefer to quote another news outlet to vent their hatred and scare-mongering? That’s right; both of them conveniently quoted a headline from the Indian Express while their own channel carried a translation on their website. The two are so frustrated with Modi that they clutch at anything at the 11th hour that can in some way paint Modi as a communal devil who will destroy India. But evidence suggests that it’s not Modi but Rajdeep and his Hammamis who have that agenda. This fact doesn’t escape people anymore. Of course, the hate-filled ones who share the filthy cake of CNN-IBN have to be SoniaG’s parrots at *NDTV*. Take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, the crass communal nonsense of SoniaG is a grand “*score*” by her party, like a brilliant heist or like the winning shot according to NDTV. On the right of the above pic is the “box of parrots” jumping in delight over an opportunity to nail Amit Shah or Modi. As the tweeter observes, it is the very news outlets and their cronies who are actually being more communal than Amit Shah in scare-mongering and hate-mongering. They too know it’s their last chance at the 11th hour. Much of this “manufactured outrage” is probably to cover up the “*Boti Boti*” case of Congi Imran Masood and the seriously communal action of SoniaG in seeking votes by religion. Another guy, *Nitish Kumar*, came up with a silver bullet. He says many in BJP also eat “*non-veg*” food. Maybe we will have a new vote-bank by food. Frustration all over! NDTV couldn’t help LYING some more when they twisted Modi’s quote on corruption as under:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my tweet NDTV issued an apology and deleted their tweet above. But I have no doubts, and you shouldn’t too, that this is deliberate mischief and not a “*genuine error*” as they claimed. It has been happening all too frequently to be an error. Other than that, this *mischief from NDTV happens only with Modi or BJP*, never with any other politician or party. The folks at the channel know it as does the world. A typo or a wrong attribute can be an error but totally *twisting a quote to mean the opposite* is no accident. It is clear mischief. A recent misadventure by the C5M to a village in UP showed that the Dalits there were fully behind Modi to her utter dismay. Naturally, the so-called angel divine of Dalits, *Mayawati*, too calls for a rescue by Muslims of UP like SoniaG does. Here you go:



Most media houses are terrified of Mediacrooks.



narcon said:


> India's the 4th most dangerous country for women during UPA
> 
> 
> 
> Media crook is a crook himself.
> Do you know his real name?
> His educational qualifications?
> his residence?
> During his book ceremony launch with Meenakshi lekhi he was absent?



What is your proof that he is a crook? Provide evidence or shut-up.


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> If that is true then it is because Modi didn't practice any kind of Hindutva agenda in his state, and that is very good, that's where Modi has an appeal even after so much negative publicity about 2002. He has spent a good amount of time & energy to build his development oriented good administrator image, so why screw it at the last moment? RSS guys were campaigning door to door for "Hindu" votes by constantly mumbling "hindu hindu hindu hindu" while taking a NDTV cameraman with them of all channels!! Why? Modi is in a strong position without asking for Hindu votes, why such a pressing need to dig up Hindutva now? That's what Congress is already doing against BJP, why to give them a helping hand?


So What Is the Difference Hindutva Is A core of foundation Of RSS they are Known For this Since there Creation They Are Known for It In Hindi Heartlands. Look It Wont Make Any Difference Now Congress is Gone Case Now. We Should Debate on Rss Idea Hindutva On Some Other Day


----------



## waz

BBC News - India election: What do voters really want?

Nice video, views from all over India.


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Lol lol lols media ki esi tesi 


Check out @AmitShahOffice's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453208099801661442

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Only Dibrugarh looks good for cong ,Jorhat clearly BJP.

Seat Turnout Last time Change
Tezpur 75 69.7 5.3
Jorhat 76 64.7 11.3
Lakhimpur 76 68.3 7.7
Dibrugarh 70 67.3 2.7
Kaliabor 80 71.3 8.7


----------



## Jason bourne

नरेंद्र मोदी के पीएम बनने पर देश छोड़ने के बयान से पलटे राइटर यू आर अनंतमूर्ति - Aajtak India Today kannada writer ananthamurthy makes u turn on modi remarks: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक"


----------



## Jason bourne

GreenFoe said:


> Only Dibrugarh looks good for cong ,Jorhat clearly BJP.
> 
> Seat Turnout Last time Change
> Tezpur 75 69.7 5.3
> Jorhat 76 64.7 11.3
> Lakhimpur 76 68.3 7.7
> Dibrugarh 70 67.3 2.7
> Kaliabor 80 71.3 8.7




Is BJP getting any seats here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> Only Dibrugarh looks good for cong ,Jorhat clearly BJP.
> 
> Seat Turnout Last time Change
> Tezpur 75 69.7 5.3
> Jorhat 76 64.7 11.3
> Lakhimpur 76 68.3 7.7
> Dibrugarh 70 67.3 2.7
> Kaliabor 80 71.3 8.7



Being very optmistic, eh..? Assam is still 5 years away from BJP. 
Defeating Congress in Jorhat will be a tall task. Infact Lakhimpur and Dibrugarh might give surprising results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

Religious leaders ask Muslims to boycott both BJP, Congress | NDTV.com

Now how will this impact ? Will BSP get a lion share of muslim votes in UP ? Dalits (hate to use this word) and Muslims can be just the thing that BSP is looking for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Jason bourne said:


> Is BJP getting any seats here ?


Looks like it ,one journalist predicted 4 seats but iam just looking at turnout


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453177106571091970


jha said:


> Being very optmistic, eh..? Assam is still 5 years away from BJP.
> Defeating Congress in Jorhat will be a tall task. Infact Lakhimpur and Dibrugarh might give surprising results.



You are correct but when turnout passes 10+% its not a good news of incumbent (adding public perception in fray).


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> Looks like it ,one journalist predicted 4 seats but iam just looking at turnout
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453177106571091970
> 
> 
> You are correct but when turnout passes 10+% its not a good news of incumbent (adding public perception in fray).



If Bhuyan has said it, then its bad news for Congress.. Very Bad news.. Lets hope his predictions turn out to be true this time as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

It seems I was wrong. People in Assam are claiming that 3 is confirmed out of 5 for BJP. If its true then its a very good opening for BJP I must say .



Jason bourne said:


> Is BJP getting any seats here ?



Lag to raha hai bhai.. Assam wale to 3-4 claim kar rahe hain BJP ke liye.. Congress wale bhi thore pareshan hain. Large number of one time voters and most of them voting for Change.. What does that tell you..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jha said:


> It seems I was wrong. People in Assam are claiming that 3 is confirmed out of 5 for BJP. If its true then its a very good opening for BJP I must say .
> 
> 
> 
> Lag to raha hai bhai.. Assam wale to 3-4 claim kar rahe hain BJP ke liye.. Congress wale bhi thore pareshan hain. Large number of one time voters and most of them voting for Change.. What does that tell you..?


If BJP doesnt get majority , then India is done for. 
We need every seat we can get .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...i-gujarat-riots-timeline-.html#/#time287_8535

Western media hard at work to undermine Modi and BJP.


----------



## anonymus

DRAY said:


> Yes, in that "Pink revolution" thread and before that in that "Chennai won't speak Hindi" thread I had my share of differences with some people, in the Chennai thread some people were adamant about making Hindi language "Mandatory" for Tamils when they don't want it. I am neither a Tamil nor a beef eater, even then I was finding it very difficult to accept those Hindi/Hindu preachers' "My way or highway" attitude. It seems certain sections want to impose their version of India everywhere. Such bullying will only result into greater regionalism.



You need to visit that thread again and read OP. No one was arguing about making Hindi " Mandatory ". The topic of that thread and the line of debate was centered around the fact that Tamil Nadu State board does not offer Hindi even as an optional subject which means that a government school could not teach Hindi even if 100% of it's student want to study Hindi.

You seem to be creating phantoms to justify your deep rooted fears.


----------



## GreenFoe

70 for BJP from up+bihar according to congress internal assessment 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453104557342863360


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats India... Looking very good turnover........... Your nation believes on this democracy system....... This election is victory for Your people ... 
Waiting for results.... I thought that Aam aadmi party is finished but getting very nice percentage of votes.... No doubt that BJP will win but Aam aadmi party can create some hurdle for BJP getting majority ...overall If Aam Aadmi party wins 35 seat then BJP should forget about majority... ...


----------



## jbond197

35 seats to AAP lol.. Who is giving you these numbers? Even if they are able to open account that will be big achievement for them!!


----------



## SouthDesi

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Congrats India... Looking very good turnover........... Your nation believes on this democracy system....... This election is victory for Your people ...
> Waiting for results.... I thought that Aam aadmi party is finished but getting very nice percentage of votes.... No doubt that BJP will win but Aam aadmi party can create some hurdle for BJP getting majority ...overall If Aam Aadmi party wins 35 seat then BJP should forget about majority... ...



Nah, AAP is a gone case now. It seems like they may not even get 2 LS seats in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Heard Mamta Di is trying to mess up with the Election Commission.Election commission is not Manmohan Singh


----------



## HariPrasad

onu1886 said:


> How on earth is saying ' If you want revenge do it by choosing the right paty and not through swords' Hindutva?
> When did I or anyone say that Hindus are threatened. By saying that "Hindus are no way threatened in a overwhelmingly Hindu majority India" you are yourself presuming guilt of the majority community in all instances of disturbances. Are you saying the minority (read Muslims) can never be at fault? You are commiting the same mistake that the earlier drafts of the Communal Bill did i.e presuming that the majority is always at fault . You are taking one sentence of Amit Shah out of context and considering that to be BJP's policy. Tell me have you the BJP manifesto released today? What are your views on it? Is it a 'secular' manifesto according to your standards? And you still hav'nt answered my question on how TMC and CPM are any better.




Hindus are very much threatened in all the areas and pockets where the Muslim population is more than Hindu population. Example Kashmir.



cloud_9 said:


> Heard Mamta Di is trying to mess up with the Election Commission.Election commission is not Manmohan Singh




Mamta is anti Hindu and need to be put in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Congrats India... Looking very good turnover........... Your nation believes on this democracy system....... This election is victory for Your people ...
> Waiting for results.... I thought that Aam aadmi party is finished but getting very nice percentage of votes.... No doubt that BJP will win but Aam aadmi party can create some hurdle for BJP getting majority ...overall If Aam Aadmi party wins 35 seat then BJP should forget about majority... ...




Thank you for your good wishes.

Actually AAP had a lots of Impact after their performance in Delhi but the this idiot kejriwal spoiled it. He shifted his focus from corruption to anti Modi. He changed himself to an idealist politician to an ordinary opportunist politician. People loose faith in him. Earlier polls used to give him 5% votes which are reduced to 3%. It is better that he is going down. These guys are of Naxal mentality and they can not push india towards the path of growth. They believe in free distribution of everything for the sake of votes.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

HariPrasad said:


> Thank you for your good wishes.
> 
> Actually AAP had a lots of Impact after their performance in Delhi but the this idiot kejriwal spoiled it. He shifted his focus from corruption to anti Modi. He changed himself to an idealist politician to an ordinary opportunist politician. People loose faith in him. Earlier polls used to give him 5% votes which are reduced to 3%. It is better that he is going down. These guys are of Naxal mentality and they can not push india towards the path of growth. They believe in free distribution of everything for the sake of votes.



Given the way he is projecting numbers for all parties with such certainty, I think he may have some knowledge of the foul play that our numerous seculars have devised.


----------



## HariPrasad

DRAY said:


> I am favouring BJP with lot of expectations, the last BJP government of Vajpayeeji was very good, and in any case probably nothing can be worst than this present government. But I don't want them to make India a Hindu version of Pakistan. But regional parties are going to stay in India and continue to remain a major factor in Indian politics. And it is good in a way, as it prevents the tendency of imposing the majority rule over minorities, including ethnic minorities. The idea I am getting now is that if any day BJP, a primarily Hindi heartland party, gets 2/3rd majority in Parliament, they will try to make India a Hindu democratic country, a totally Hindi speaking, vegetarian, non-alcoholic, preferably no minority country with their version of Hindutva and culture imposed on all over the nation, at least if we go by the PDF Hindus here.




Your argument has basic flaws. Hindu version of India can not be like pakistan because of the difference in basic ideology. Islam talks of Darul Islam and darul harb. It is an ideology which put forward total islamization of whole world and to go any extent to achieve that is not unethical. Hinduism stress on Vasudhaiv kutumbakam. It says that there are multiple ways to reach god.



kaykay said:


> Here I am completely agree with you. Some rough elements are sabotaging years of Modi's image as a development oriented man. But rest assured he completely sidelines such elements once come in power. Thats what he did in Gujarat and sidelined Sanjay Joshi (very strong leader in Gujarat then and strongly backed by RSS). He demolished 100s of temples for roads dispite some noises inside and outside of party.




Yes but he could not remove all illigal dargahs because of various reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Record breaking 84% voter turnout in Tripura, 72.5% in Assam in 1st phase of Loksabha polls.. Change is coming.

Big Thank you to the voters of Tripura & Aasam.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

jha said:


> Tharoor accused of bribing pastors in a bid to buy Christian votes



Here is that video .......


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Congrats India... Looking very good turnover........... Your nation believes on this democracy system....... This election is victory for Your people ...
> Waiting for results.... I thought that Aam aadmi party is finished but getting very nice percentage of votes.... No doubt that BJP will win but Aam aadmi party can create some hurdle for BJP getting majority ...overall If Aam Aadmi party wins 35 seat then BJP should forget about majority... ...




AAP will get no more than 3-5 seats. Let us re-visit this post on May 16th 



jbond197 said:


> 35 seats to AAP lol.. Who is giving you these numbers? Even if they are able to open account that will be big achievement for them!!



AAP an ISI agent set to divide India, its obvious that they would support it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Is there any chance for BJP in Tripura?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jbond197 said:


> Is there any chance for BJP in Tripura?



Guess, TP has always been a communist bastion. Fingers crossed


----------



## dray

anonymus said:


> You need to visit that thread again and read OP. No one was arguing about making Hindi " Mandatory ". The topic of that thread and the line of debate was centered around the fact that Tamil Nadu State board does not offer Hindi even as an optional subject which means that a government school could not teach Hindi even if 100% of it's student want to study Hindi.
> 
> You seem to be creating phantoms to justify your deep rooted fears.



Many state boards don't offer Hindi as a language option, our state board also doesn't, an extra language paper means additional cost for already cash crunched boards & schools, and our students are already over-burdened with studies, a 3rd language is not necessary. And even if you think it is necessary, it is a state subject and they have a right to stick to their mother-tongue & English as a global language. If you have checked the whole thread, the discussion moved from a debate to bullying & even threatening in some posts. Why can't people just live & let live? Tamils are not demanding their language to be in every state education board.

And there is no deep rooted fear, just disgust that such over-imposing attitude will only alienate people and will increase regionalism. We have discussed this thing more than enough, if you want to discuss it more, then mention me in that Chennai thread.


----------



## onu1886

Mamata won`t abide by transfer order, dares EC to take action

Election Commission warns defiant Mamata: May cancel Lok Sabha polls in West Bengal | The Indian Express

@DRAY is this the balance that you were talking about that regional parties bring to democracy ?
Infact such a balance in our democracy that WB now may not even have Lok Sabha elections is a wonderful thing right?

After all according to you "But regional parties are going to stay in India and continue to remain a major factor in Indian politics.And it is good in a way, as it prevents the tendency of imposing the majority rule over minorities, including ethnic minorities". And you were actually contemplating on voting for these regional parties.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

onu1886 said:


> Mamata won`t abide by transfer order, dares EC to take action
> 
> Election Commission warns defiant Mamata: May cancel Lok Sabha polls in West Bengal | The Indian Express
> 
> @DRAY is this the balance that you were talking about that regional parties bring to democracy ?
> Infact such a balance in our democracy that WB now may not even have Lok Sabha elections is a wonderful thing right?
> 
> After all according to you "But regional parties are going to stay in India and continue to remain a major factor in Indian politics.And it is good in a way, as it prevents the tendency of imposing the majority rule over minorities, including ethnic minorities". And you were actually contemplating on voting for these regional parties.



There wont be a country called India if Banerjee's of India prevail. One day others in India will say enough is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

DRAY said:


> Many state boards don't offer Hindi as a language option, our state board also doesn't, an extra language paper means additional cost for already cash crunched boards & schools, and our students are already over-burdened with studies, a 3rd language is not necessary.




*OPTIONAL *is they key word here.

You do not write an exam in your optional subject unless you have chosen them. Nobody is going to be burdened if TN Board lists Hindi as one of the optional subject that could be taken up by Students. Neither do it increases the burden as number of subjects are not increasing, nor is it any form of over-imposing.

Hindi being listed as an optional does not mean that people have to study it and this anomaly of Hindi not being offered as an optional subject is peculiar to Tamil Nadu.Each and every other state.

As i have stated before, you are creating phantoms to fit reality to suit your beliefs.


----------



## Parul

10 differences between #Congress, #BJP manifestos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

anonymus said:


> *OPTIONAL *is they key word here.
> 
> You do not write an exam in your optional subject unless you have chosen them. Nobody is going to be burdened if TN Board lists Hindi as one of the optional subject that could be taken up by Students. Neither do it increases the burden as number of subjects are not increasing, nor is it any form of over-imposing.
> 
> Hindi being listed as an optional does not mean that people have to study it and this anomaly of Hindi not being offered as an optional subject is peculiar to Tamil Nadu.Each and every other state.
> 
> As i have stated before, you are creating phantoms to fit reality to suit your beliefs.



People as a collective in TN decided not to take on Hindi. It was their right and that should end the matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Shia cleric Maulana Kalbe Jawwad has said it would be a betrayal of Islam if Muslims voted for the Congress. | Mail Online


----------



## Levina

Meanwhile...... 

*AAP candidate Justice Fakhruddin against Sonia Gandhi withdraws candidature from Rae Bareli*
IndiaToday.in Lucknow, April 8, 2014 | UPDATED 10:41 IST






Congress president Sonia Gandhi
The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) suffered a jolt on Tuesday with its candidate Justice (retd) Fakhruddin withdrawing from the electoral fray in Rae Bareli Lok Sabha constituency where Congress president Sonia Gandhi is a candidate.


Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leaders confirmed that the former Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh High Court judge has recused himself from the polls.

AAP state spokesman Vaibhav Maheshwari said that he informed the party that he would not be available for the Lok Sabha election.

The party has now decided to field Archana Srivastava, a social worker against Sonia Gandhi.

The AAP has fielded poet-turned-politician Kumar Vishwas against Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi in Amethi.

BJP's candidate from Amethi, activist and lawyer Ajay Agarwal filed his nomination papers on Monday.



Read more at: AAP candidate Justice Fakhruddin against Sonia Gandhi withdraws candidature from Rae Bareli : Ground Report, News - India Today


*So the question why dont ppl have the courage to contest against Mrs.Gandhi???

.....*


----------



## HariPrasad

No Hindus should vote for congress as congress has in its election manifesto promised passing of communal violence bill. That will make Hindus second grade citizens. Burden of proving one self innocent will be on Hindus. Muslims can get you behind the Bar for any reason such as Not purchasing the goods from their shops etc.

RSS VHP should come out openly to make Hindus aware of communal violence bill sort of Anti Hindu law. Sonia should be booked for an anti Hindu conspiracy and her citizenship should be canceled.


----------



## onu1886

levina said:


> Meanwhile......
> 
> *AAP candidate Justice Fakhruddin against Sonia Gandhi withdraws candidature from Rae Bareli*
> 
> *So the question why dont ppl have the courage to contest against Mrs.Gandhi???
> 
> .....*


 

Not just contesting against her , people are afraid to take her name. When the 'Sonia soliciting supporting from Shahi Imam' incident happened , and there was a debate on CNN - IBN on this, Rajdeep Sardesai was'nt even taking her name .He kept referring to " Congress Leaders seeking help from Imam" . I don't know but there is something about her that makes even opposition leaders shit in their pants and so you wont see any accusations against her personally.Ever.

Infact there is a major story brewing , one that no media or opposition party will have the guts to take up.I am actully beginning to wonder whether she even has an Indian passport.

Sonia Gandhi declines to show US court her passport

*New York:* Congress President Sonia Gandhi has declined to provide a copy of her passport to a US court, saying that government of India had denied her permission to do so. However, in a letter filed by her lawyer in a federal court in Brooklyn, New York, Gandhi "voluntarily" relinquished the plea of lack of personal jurisdiction "without prejudice to the plea of want of jurisdiction in relation to the subject matter."
Gandhi had filed a motion in the Brooklyn court seeking dismissal of a human rights violation case against her relating to the 1984 anti-Sikh riots, asserting she had not been served the summons as she was not in the US between September 2 and September 9 last year.
But holding that Gandhi's January 10 declaration was insufficient to prove her absence from US, Judge Brian M Cogan had March 20 asked Gandhi to "provide a copy of her passport, showing her most recent entry and exit stamps into and out of the United States."

*Sonia Gandhi has said that government of India had denied her permission to do so.*
"In matters of disclosure of my travels, which are contained in the passport document, the Government of India has informed me that they would not permit such a disclosure," Gandhi wrote in a letter to her lawyer Ravi Batra. "However, as I have nothing to hide, I voluntarily relinquish the plea of lack of personal jurisdiction."
"I may add that the present submission is without prejudice to the plea of want of jurisdiction in relation to the subject matter," she wrote.
The Brooklyn court had in Sep 2013 issued summons against Gandhi on a complaint filed by Sikhs for Justice (SFJ) and some victims of the 1984 violence.
Since Gandhi has conceded the court's personal jurisdiction by withdrawing objection to service of summons, the court will move to subject matter jurisdiction to hear the charges of shielding and protecting those responsible for 1984 anti-Sikh riots, SFJ Legal advisor Gurpatwant Singh Pannun said.
The case against Gandhi hinged on the issue whether she was served on Sep 9 as claimed by SFJ or she was not present in the US during that time as asserted by her.
SFJ claims that on Sep 9, it had served the summons and complaint on the hospital and security staff at Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Centre in New York where Sonia Gandhi was believed to be undergoing medical treatment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

madhu_greenleaf said:


> People as a collective in TN decided not to take on Hindi. It was their right and that should end the matter.




I am not asking any Tamil to learn Hindi. I was pointing to peculiar situation where Hindi is not even an optional.

Even if Hindi is an optional, it could still attract Zero takers.


My opposition to @DRAY is that he is accusing people who participated in that thread of being chauvinists who want to impose Hindi while the OP and subsequent debates does not portend to that.

Both You and him seem to have weak grasp over the concept of optional.Presence of an option does not mean someone is forced to do something.




madhu_greenleaf said:


> They wont make a provision for something that has no takers.



It is a question of principles and racial bias of periyar freaks. Even if Hindi is an optional, it would be taught only if there is demand. 

By not having Hindi as optional, TN board ensures that even if *ALL *students of some school wants to study Hindi, they won't be able to do so.


----------



## HariPrasad

Actually Hindus lacks the guts to protect their interest in spite of being in Majority. We shoul learn from Jews how to protect our community. We should become lions like Jews. 

In second world war times, Jews used to go to Gas Chambers like pet lambs. Within next one decade they emerged as the lions and show their Guts to fight whole Muslim world alone. In India all political parties are dancing on the chest of hindus on the name of secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

anonymus said:


> I am not asking any Tamil to learn Hindi. I was pointing to peculiar situation where Hindi is not even an optional.
> 
> Even if Hindi is an optional, it could still attract Zero takers.



They wont make a provision for something that has no takers.

To tell you the truth Hindi should never be India's national language. People basically cannot even define properly the difference between Hindi and Urdu and very little of Hindu culture is associated with Hindi.


----------



## Levina

onu1886 said:


> .
> 
> Sonia Gandhi declines to show US court her passport
> 
> *New York:* Congress President Sonia Gandhi has declined to provide a copy of her passport to a US court, saying that government of India had denied her permission to do so. However, in a letter filed by her lawyer in a federal court in Brooklyn, New York, Gandhi "voluntarily" relinquished the plea of lack of personal jurisdiction "without prejudice to the plea of want of jurisdiction in relation to the subject matter."
> Gandhi had filed a motion in the Brooklyn court seeking dismissal of a human rights violation case against her relating to the 1984 anti-Sikh riots, asserting she had not been served the summons as she was not in the US between September 2 and September 9 last year.
> But holding that Gandhi's January 10 declaration was insufficient to prove her absence from US, Judge Brian M Cogan had March 20 asked Gandhi to "provide a copy of her passport, showing her most recent entry and exit stamps into and out of the United States."
> 
> *Sonia Gandhi has said that government of India had denied her permission to do so.*
> "In matters of disclosure of my travels, which are contained in the passport document, the Government of India has informed me that they would not permit such a disclosure," Gandhi wrote in a letter to her lawyer Ravi Batra. "However, as I have nothing to hide, I voluntarily relinquish the plea of lack of personal jurisdiction."
> "I may add that the present submission is without prejudice to the plea of want of jurisdiction in relation to the subject matter," she wrote.
> The Brooklyn court had in Sep 2013 issued summons against Gandhi on a complaint filed by Sikhs for Justice (SFJ) and some victims of the 1984 violence.
> Since Gandhi has conceded the court's personal jurisdiction by withdrawing objection to service of summons, the court will move to subject matter jurisdiction to hear the charges of shielding and protecting those responsible for 1984 anti-Sikh riots, SFJ Legal advisor Gurpatwant Singh Pannun said.
> The case against Gandhi hinged on the issue whether she was served on Sep 9 as claimed by SFJ or she was not present in the US during that time as asserted by her.
> SFJ claims that on Sep 9, it had served the summons and complaint on the hospital and security staff at Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Centre in New York where Sonia Gandhi was believed to be undergoing medical treatment.


 Interesting!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

onu1886 said:


> Not just contesting against her , people are afraid to take her name. When the 'Sonia soliciting supporting from Shahi Imam' incident happened , and there was a debate on CNN - IBN on this, Rajdeep Sardesai was'nt even taking her name .He kept referring to " Congress Leaders seeking help from Imam" . I don't know but there is something about her that makes even opposition leaders shit in their pants and so you wont see any accusations against her personally.Ever.
> 
> Infact there is a major story brewing , one that no media or opposition party will have the guts to take up.I am actully beginning to wonder whether she even has an Indian passport.
> 
> Sonia Gandhi declines to show US court her passport
> 
> *New York:* Congress President Sonia Gandhi has declined to provide a copy of her passport to a US court, saying that government of India had denied her permission to do so. However, in a letter filed by her lawyer in a federal court in Brooklyn, New York, Gandhi "voluntarily" relinquished the plea of lack of personal jurisdiction "without prejudice to the plea of want of jurisdiction in relation to the subject matter."
> Gandhi had filed a motion in the Brooklyn court seeking dismissal of a human rights violation case against her relating to the 1984 anti-Sikh riots, asserting she had not been served the summons as she was not in the US between September 2 and September 9 last year.
> But holding that Gandhi's January 10 declaration was insufficient to prove her absence from US, Judge Brian M Cogan had March 20 asked Gandhi to "provide a copy of her passport, showing her most recent entry and exit stamps into and out of the United States."
> 
> *Sonia Gandhi has said that government of India had denied her permission to do so.*
> "In matters of disclosure of my travels, which are contained in the passport document, the Government of India has informed me that they would not permit such a disclosure," Gandhi wrote in a letter to her lawyer Ravi Batra. "However, as I have nothing to hide, I voluntarily relinquish the plea of lack of personal jurisdiction."
> "I may add that the present submission is without prejudice to the plea of want of jurisdiction in relation to the subject matter," she wrote.
> The Brooklyn court had in Sep 2013 issued summons against Gandhi on a complaint filed by Sikhs for Justice (SFJ) and some victims of the 1984 violence.
> Since Gandhi has conceded the court's personal jurisdiction by withdrawing objection to service of summons, the court will move to subject matter jurisdiction to hear the charges of shielding and protecting those responsible for 1984 anti-Sikh riots, SFJ Legal advisor Gurpatwant Singh Pannun said.
> The case against Gandhi hinged on the issue whether she was served on Sep 9 as claimed by SFJ or she was not present in the US during that time as asserted by her.
> SFJ claims that on Sep 9, it had served the summons and complaint on the hospital and security staff at Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Centre in New York where Sonia Gandhi was believed to be undergoing medical treatment.




When will congress leaders be bought to Justice for not protecting Hindus in Kashmir and other parts of India.


----------



## onu1886

HariPrasad said:


> When will congress leaders be bought to Justice for not protecting Hindus in Kashmir and other parts of India.


 Congress leaders might be brought to justice .The Gandhis will never be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Javed naqvi of *dawn.com* is just printed version of zaid zaman hamid,same hysteria same lies and out of context fear mongering


----------



## anonymus

madhu_greenleaf said:


> They wont make a provision for something that has no takers.
> 
> To tell you the truth Hindi should never be India's national language. People basically cannot even define properly the difference between Hindi and Urdu and very little of Hindu culture is associated with Hindi.




Hindi is not a national language and i am against it's declaration as such, even though on a different ground.

As i said earlier, it is matter of principles. Periyar freaks in TN have a strong racial bias against North Indians and hate Brahmins, whether Northern or Southern.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

anonymus said:


> Hindi is not a national language and i am against it's declaration as such, even though on a different ground.
> 
> As i said earlier, it is matter of principles. *Periyar freaks in TN have a strong racial bias against North Indians and hate Brahmins, whether Northern or Southern*.



That was a past view and it is gone except in some pockets. Much of it was reciprocal bias to North's racism against South. Never heard of idli, vada, sambhar, dosa used as slurs? Lungi-pungi? Kala madrassi? Anda-gunda thanda pani?

Seeing how strong Hindu feelings are right now in TN, anti-Brahminism is a thing of the past.



GreenFoe said:


> Javed naqvi of *dawn.com* is just printed version of zaid zaman hamid,same hysteria same lies and out of context fear mongering



He is an Indian as*hole and his daughter is another nutcase Farah Naqvi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

onu1886 said:


> Congress leaders might be brought to justice .The Gandhis will never be.




There are many cases where Gandhis can be bought to Justice. Particularly corruption cases. investigate Rajiv's role in anti shikh riots. Withdraw his Bharat ratna. Change the name of all the schemes and institutes on the name of Rajiv. Investigate Sonia for her huge money stock pile outside India. Investigate Viston George (Her PA). Investigate mother son duo for Herald house property deal, False election declarations etc. Finish them off politically along with other corrupt congress leaders.


----------



## dray

onu1886 said:


> Mamata won`t abide by transfer order, dares EC to take action
> 
> Election Commission warns defiant Mamata: May cancel Lok Sabha polls in West Bengal | The Indian Express
> 
> @DRAY is this the balance that you were talking about that regional parties bring to democracy ?
> Infact such a balance in our democracy that WB now may not even have Lok Sabha elections is a wonderful thing right?
> 
> After all according to you *"But regional parties are going to stay in India and continue to remain a major factor in Indian politics.And it is good in a way, as it prevents the tendency of imposing the majority rule over minorities, including ethnic minorities"*. And you were actually contemplating on voting for these regional parties.



The red part is a hard reality, and the blue part is a realization. I am not a fan of Mamata, neither I like that party, but these parties are instrumental in preventing bigotry in my state.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Modi seizes control of the political discourse

From noting that the Seven Sisters have long been eight to asserting that India is the natural refuge of Hindus in distress, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate has treaded into areas where few leaders today dare to go

As parts of Tripura and Assam kicked off the lengthy voting process in one of the most keenly contested parliamentary elections, this will possibly be the first time that the North-East is not perceived as marginal to Indian democracy. *Mr Narendra Modi can legitimately claim credit as the first prominent leader to give these States a sense of belonging to the civilisational matrix of India, the first to note that the Seven Sisters have long been eight, Ashtha Lakshmi as he calls them.*

This is not mere quibbling over numbers, but a display of sensitivity towards a region that has experienced callous neglect at the hands of successive regimes at the Centre, so that its huge potential remains untapped, its territory encroached by neighbours and swamped by demographic invasions, all of which have given the people a sense of siege.

The feeling of being lesser citizens has been aggravated by incidents of harassment of youth from the region studying in Delhi, molestation of young girls, and the gruesome beating to death of a youth, ostensibly over his looks! In several meetings, *Mr Modi has expressed sorrow over the incidents and emphasised their equal citizenship of India, *even as Congress-UPA leaders maintain stony silence despite the incidents having taken place under their nose.

Mr Modi has taken the nationality issue further by being the first important leader to promise to redress the lack of citizenship rights for those who fled Azad Kashmir after the 1947 invasion, and those who arrived later from West Pakistan during the 1965 and 1971 wars. These families have been languishing in neglect for decades in camps in Srinagar. He has reiterated that the exiled Pandit community must get justice.

This ability to address the core of an issue without getting embroiled in community affiliations or biases has enabled Mr Modi to frame the terms of debate in this election, putting his rivals on the defensive! The Congress especially has been at a loss to match his powerful oratory and rebut his myriad charges and challenges on the agrarian crisis and farmer suicides, decline of manufacturing and employment opportunities, economic stagnation, price rise and inflation, lack of opportunities for education and skill development, and above all, the better performance of non-Congress Governments, mainly those led by the Bharatiya Janata Party.

Having seized the intellectual high ground, Mr Modi has deftly de-fanged the warped (anti-Hindu) definition of secularism in India that has hitherto been wielded as a weapon to demonise and disarm the BJP, and Hindus in general. He has done this by adroitly lampooning the word, equating it with a mask behind which the ruling Congress, its allies and friendly parties hide their multiple failures on issues of critical importance to the people, viz, water for farming, employment and opportunities for youth, alleviation of poverty, the physical safety of women and girls, et al. The bogey of ‘secularism first’ or ‘secularism in danger’ is raised by non-BJP parties to dodge accountability for their sins of omission and commission whenever they are in the dock, he has charged in rally after rally, leaving them fuming in impotent rage.

To the Congress’s consternation, Mr Modi has repeatedly raised the issue of Bangladeshi immigrants in Assam, who are ‘stealing’ (cornering) the resources and employment opportunities that rightfully belong to Indian youth. He has boldly condemned the State Government’s policy of interning Hindu youth in detention camps on grounds that they are not bona fide citizens, as part of vote bank politics, while refusing to seriously identify and deport illegal immigrants. He has clearly asserted that India is, and must be, the natural refuge of Hindus in distress in any part of the world; no politician has ever made such a public assertion.

But Mr Modi has conducted his marathon campaign as a parallel chargesheet against the ruling Congress, accusing UPA chairperson Sonia Gandhi of functioning as a puppet master and her National Advisory Council of being an extra-constitutional body with no accountability. In this spirit, he robustly attacked the Prevention of Communal Violence (Access to Justice and Reparations) Bill, 2013, a brainchild of the NAC, for poaching on matters on the State List, violating the federal structure of the Constitution, and being motivated by vote bank politics. He has pointedly attacked the Muslim-centric Sachar Committee, a brainchild of the Congress president, and denounced the attempt to force a communal census on the Armed Forces, which was mercifully resisted.

It is obvious that Mr Modi is an unconventional politician who evades straitjackets. At Patna on October 27, 2013, *when bombs exploded in the penumbra of his Hunkar Rally (six unexploded bombs were later found at the venue; one beneath the podium), he displayed sterling qualities, issuing an appeal to Hindus and Muslims to unite against divisions fostered by failed leaders and fight the common enemy of poverty.* On another occasion, he berated Mr Rahul Gandhi for claiming that after the Muzaffarnagar riots Pakistan’s Inter Services Intelligence contacted Muslim youth in the relief camps and told him to either prove his allegation or apologise for the “communal slur”.

A quintessential heritage politician, Mr Gandhi has not been able to counter Mr Modi’s barbs on issues such as party nominations to tainted leaders (Pawan Bansal, Ashok Chavan); alliances with convicted leaders (Lalu Prasad); changing the party candidate for Vadodara; the entrepreneurial skills of Mr Robert Vadra, et al. Nor has he contributed a single idea to the national discourse.

Now, as voting begins in the multi-phase polls, a question agitating the minds of citizens is whether political parties enjoy a level playing field. In November 2013, when there was no model code of conduct, Mr Modi mentioned a “khooni panja” in the context of the genocide of Sikhs in 1984. The Election Commission chided him for remarks “injurious to the cause of decorous political discourse”. Yet, with the model code operational, even suo motu notice was not taken of Ms Gandhi’s appeal to the Shahi Imam of Jama Masjid that Muslim (communal) votes should not be divided. The Imam later accepted the appeal and endorsed the Congress.

Since then, a sting on Ayodhya having elicited yawns, attempts are being made to target Mr Modi through his principal lieutenant, *Mr Amit Shah. Asking people to avenge grievances through the ballot, rather than with bullets, is unexceptionable. Yet a cacophony has been raised and a report sought; this is unfortunate*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

DRAY said:


> The red part is a hard reality, and the blue part is a realization. I am not a fan of Mamata, neither I like that party, but these parties are instrumental in preventing bigotry in my state.




What kind of Bigotry is their in your state.


----------



## dray

HariPrasad said:


> Your argument has basic flaws. Hindu version of India can not be like pakistan because of the difference in basic ideology. Islam talks of Darul Islam and darul harb. It is an ideology which put forward total islamization of whole world and to go any extent to achieve that is not unethical. *Hinduism stress on Vasudhaiv kutumbakam. It says that there are multiple ways to reach god.*
> 
> Yes but he could not remove all illigal dargahs because of various reasons.



The bold part, exactly this is what I am saying, but the Hindutvadis themselves don't believe in this......unfortunately!! 
They are just not ready to accept any ways other than their way.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

DRAY said:


> The red part is a hard reality, and the blue part is a realization. I am not a fan of Mamata, neither I like that party, but these parties are instrumental in preventing bigotry in my state.



Like a boss

Shahi Imam asks Muslims to vote for Congress, TMC, flays SP, BSP

Mamata should be more critical of Modi: Kolkata Imam - The Hindu






Mamata Banerjee will make a better PM for secular India: Bukhari

Mamata Banerjee's Muslim policy in West Bengal under scanner | NDTV.com

Honorarium to imams not a populist move, says Mamata - Thaindian News

Mamata’s allowance for Imams, Muezzins unconstitutional: High Court - The Hindu

Mamata's allowance to Imams unconstitutional: HC | Business Standard

Ex-IPS Nazrul Islam releases three books criticizing Mamata Banerjee - The Times of India

Petition of IPS Nazrul Islam delivers a jolt to Mamata government - Hindustan Times

TMC Leader involved in riots - Haji Nurul Islam - Google Search


----------



## Parul

Got this on Whatsapp.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202502450977388

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Badals are in shock ............BSF busted 200 cr drugs ........lol................


----------



## arp2041

SarthakGanguly said:


> Like a boss
> 
> Shahi Imam asks Muslims to vote for Congress, TMC, flays SP, BSP
> 
> Mamata should be more critical of Modi: Kolkata Imam - The Hindu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamata Banerjee will make a better PM for secular India: Bukhari
> 
> Mamata Banerjee's Muslim policy in West Bengal under scanner | NDTV.com
> 
> Honorarium to imams not a populist move, says Mamata - Thaindian News
> 
> Mamata’s allowance for Imams, Muezzins unconstitutional: High Court - The Hindu
> 
> Mamata's allowance to Imams unconstitutional: HC | Business Standard
> 
> Ex-IPS Nazrul Islam releases three books criticizing Mamata Banerjee - The Times of India
> 
> Petition of IPS Nazrul Islam delivers a jolt to Mamata government - Hindustan Times
> 
> TMC Leader involved in riots - Haji Nurul Islam - Google Search



Ya vote for TMC/Mamata & Congress to make India SECULAR (worldly)..........not w.r.t. RELIGION but 65 years past & clearly - POVERTY, HUNGER, UNEMPLOYMENT, MALNUTRITION, ILLITERACY HAS BECOME A SECULAR (WORLDLY) TRAIT IN INDIA.

Jai Ho Congress!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

anonymus said:


> *OPTIONAL *is they key word here.



Not keeping it is also an option, what is your problem with that?



> You do not write an exam in your optional subject unless you have chosen them. Nobody is going to be burdened if TN Board lists Hindi as one of the optional subject that could be taken up by Students. Neither do it increases the burden as number of subjects are not increasing, nor is it any form of over-imposing.



Even an optional subject means course design, teachers, exams, and all other required infrastructure. Every school will have to keep at least one additional teacher, otherwise how would you teach it to kids? A state can decide that as unnecessary, and rightly so.

And again, what is your problem if Tamils don't want it? No other official languages are making such demands!



> Hindi being listed as an optional does not mean that people have to study it and this anomaly of Hindi not being offered as an optional subject is peculiar to Tamil Nadu.Each and every other state.



Hindi is not offered in WB board also, and rest I have already explained.



> As i have stated before, you are creating phantoms to fit reality to suit your beliefs.


[/QUOTE]

This language issue is an old issue, don't dig it up, results will be bad. Please take it to the relevant thread if you want to continue on this.


----------



## HariPrasad

@jha 

The survey I was talking about. 

BJP may win 5-7 seats in Delhi: Opinion poll - The Economic Times


----------



## dray

madhu_greenleaf said:


> People as a collective in TN decided not to take on Hindi. It was their right and that should end the matter.



For the first time, I agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Meanwhile......
> 
> *AAP candidate Justice Fakhruddin against Sonia Gandhi withdraws candidature from Rae Bareli*
> IndiaToday.in Lucknow, April 8, 2014 | UPDATED 10:41 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress president Sonia Gandhi
> The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) suffered a jolt on Tuesday with its candidate Justice (retd) Fakhruddin withdrawing from the electoral fray in Rae Bareli Lok Sabha constituency where Congress president Sonia Gandhi is a candidate.
> 
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leaders confirmed that the former Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh High Court judge has recused himself from the polls.
> 
> AAP state spokesman Vaibhav Maheshwari said that he informed the party that he would not be available for the Lok Sabha election.
> 
> The party has now decided to field Archana Srivastava, a social worker against Sonia Gandhi.
> 
> The AAP has fielded poet-turned-politician Kumar Vishwas against Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi in Amethi.
> 
> BJP's candidate from Amethi, activist and lawyer Ajay Agarwal filed his nomination papers on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: AAP candidate Justice Fakhruddin against Sonia Gandhi withdraws candidature from Rae Bareli : Ground Report, News - India Today
> 
> 
> *So the question why dont ppl have the courage to contest against Mrs.Gandhi???
> 
> .....*



Haven't you heard it yet??? "AAP IS THE TEAM B OF CONGRESS"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

DRAY said:


> For the first time, I agree with you.



Oh no, am I not supposed to be a fascist who just wants to impose my harsh lifestyle on others.


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Haven't you heard it yet??? "AAP IS THE TEAM B OF CONGRESS"



yes!!! I know.

Btw for those who know AAPtard Shazia Ilmi

*Shazia Ilmi denies contesting Lok Sabha poll from Rae Bareli*
Tuesday, 11 March 2014 - 9:47pm IST | Agency: PTI








AAP leader Shazia Ilmi today sought to quell speculation that she would be pitted against Congress president Sonia Gandhi in the Lok Sabha polls, saying she "never agreed" to contest from Rae Bareli.

"I am not contesting from Rae Bareli. I never agreed to nor do I now ... I've been denying this for the last two months," Ilmi wrote on social networking site twitter.

There was buzz in the party that Ilmi will be fielded against Gandhi from Rae Bareli after another AAP leader Kumar Vishwas was fielded against Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi from Amethi.

Sources said the party was keen on Ilmi taking on Gandhi, but then Ilmi was not interested to take on the Congress president.

Ilmi has expressed her desire to contest either from Farrukhabad, a seat represented by Union Minister Salman Khurshid, or any seat from Delhi.

A section of party leaders were also of an opinion that Ilmi, who undertakes fund raising campaigns, should be made to campaign instead of pitting her against Gandhi.

Ilmi had also contested from RK Puram constituency in Delhi assembly elections, but lost to a BJP candidate by a slender margin

Shazia Ilmi denies contesting Lok Sabha poll from Rae Bareli | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## HariPrasad

DRAY said:


> The bold part, exactly this is what I am saying, but the Hindutvadis themselves don't believe in this......unfortunately!!
> They are just not ready to accept any ways other than their way.




Yes there are many ways but there are some basic postulates. The high moral behavior and looking at all human being (infact all living creature) as the creation of god and empathy for all is very much part of all these sects of Hinduism including the theory of Karma.

Hinduism is a Dharma and not a Mazahab. So Hinduism is for whole society and human race against the other sects which commands injustice for other non believer.


----------



## arp2041

HariPrasad said:


> Actually Hindus lacks the guts to protect their interest in spite of being in Majority. We shoul learn from Jews how to protect our community. We should become lions like Jews.
> 
> In second world war times, Jews used to go to Gas Chambers like pet lambs. Within next one decade they emerged as the lions and show their Guts to fight whole Muslim world alone. In India all political parties are dancing on the chest of hindus on the name of secularism.



Don't compare any religion to Jews, they are people with totally different genes!! They have SELF RESPECT for there community which i (SORRY TO SAY) doubt any other community has. They were very near to get wiped out in second world war, after which they made sure that it can't be repeated & no power in the world can even dare to think what Hitler did to them, they made nuclear weapons (4th largest in the world), they did '67 which even US can't imagine to match, they did pre-emptive strike to Iraqi nuclear reactor, etc. THEY ARE THE PEOPLE WHO WOULD GO ANY LENGTHS IF THERE NATION & PEOPLE ARE THREATENED.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

May Odin the almighty give correct sense to Indians so that they vote for change. Change is the need of the hour
Vote for Rahul Gandhi, Vote for Change, Vote for India

HAR HAATH SHAKTI HARR HAATH TARAKKI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

ExtraOdinary said:


> May Odin the almighty give correct sense to Indians so that they vote for change. Change is the need of the hour
> Vote for Rahul Gandhi, Vote for Change, Vote for India
> 
> HAR HAATH SHAKTI HARR HAATH TARAKKI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

madhu_greenleaf said:


> Oh no, am I not supposed to be a fascist who just wants to impose my harsh lifestyle on others.



You are, in some cases. But not in that post about Tamils choice about Hindi.

Btw, we do not have any national language, we have 22 official languages including Hindi.


----------



## Mujraparty

Women in Varanasi favour Modi as Prime Minister: Survey - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Breking news...: kejriwal slappped again this time by an auto driver ... 

Masha allah log isse mandir ka ghanta samaj ke bajate rahete he  


Mean while I heard that modi will change indias nuclear policy of no first use .... is it true is there any mention of this in BJP manifesto ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Record breaking 84% voter turnout in Tripura, 72.5% in Assam in 1st phase of Loksabha polls.. Change is coming.:*


84 % voter turnout in tripura..  This is unbelievable...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*India's first ever voter is now 97 and he's never missed an election*

*




*

India's first ever voter is now 97 and he's never missed an election | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> Breking news...: kejriwal slappped again this time by an auto driver ...
> 
> Masha allah log isse mandir ka ghanta samaj ke bajate rahete he
> 
> 
> Mean while I heard that modi will change indias nuclear policy of no first use .... is it true is there any mention of this in BJP manifesto ?


Not true and no mention in menifesto. Some pakistanis are believing that because of a BS article based on 'sources' and apprently some anti-modis will believe that. Thats all.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

If change comes in Tripura, God help Congress.


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Breking news...: kejriwal slappped again this time by an auto driver ...
> 
> Masha allah log isse mandir ka ghanta samaj ke bajate rahete he



When Aam Admi is hurt this is what he will do. More Aam admi will follow. 



Jason bourne said:


> Mean while I heard that modi will change indias nuclear policy of no first use .... is it true is there any mention of this in BJP manifesto ?





Apparently, yes. You can view/download BJP's Manifesto and check! 

Manifesto 2014


----------



## kaykay

Peaceful Civilian said:


> 84 % voter turnout in tripura..  This is unbelievable...


Yes for us too. India has never witnessed such huge turnout but this time expect 70+% turnout throughout India. NE states will cross even 80% as their turnout is always greater than rest of India if I am not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

HariPrasad said:


> @jha
> 
> The survey I was talking about.
> 
> BJP may win 5-7 seats in Delhi: Opinion poll - The Economic Times




Hmm... Lets see how Delhi votes..


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Hmm... Lets see how Delhi votes..


Honestly speaking then 5-7 seats seems a bit too optamistic in Delhi. 3-5 has a good chance IMO.


----------



## jha

Congress hints at Sharad Pawar-Narendra Modi secret pact in Maharashtra : Maharashtra, News - India Today



kaykay said:


> Honestly speaking then 5-7 seats seems a bit too optamistic in Delhi. 3-5 has a good chance IMO.



Yes.. 3-4 is realistic considering the kind of morons live in Delhi... AAP is winning on 2 seats for sure.


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Hmm... Lets see how Delhi votes..




I just Talked to my udiya friend. He says that there is an overwhelming support to Modi among youngsters in Orrisa.



jha said:


> Congress hints at Sharad Pawar-Narendra Modi secret pact in Maharashtra : Maharashtra, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. 3-4 is realistic considering the kind of morons live in Delhi... AAP is winning on 2 seats for sure.




If support of vote base is increased to 42% compare to 33% last month, 5 to 7 seats is just the logical out come. It will be a big surprise if BJP do not win 5 to 6 seats with 42% vote.


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Congress hints at Sharad Pawar-Narendra Modi secret pact in Maharashtra : Maharashtra, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. 3-4 is realistic considering the kind of morons live in Delhi... AAP is winning on 2 seats for sure.


Mate no seats are confirmed for anybody. Though Rakhi Bidlan, Harshvardhan and Makan are ahead in their respective LS seats but still can't say if they are surely winning as in all cases opposition candidates are very strong. But yeah If Delhi's voters turnout will be high(say 70+%) then BJP will definitely get more seats but I highly doubt that Delhi will even cross 65%.


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> May Odin the almighty give correct sense to Indians so that they vote for change. Change is the need of the hour
> Vote for Rahul Gandhi, Vote for Change, Vote for India
> 
> HAR HAATH SHAKTI HARR HAATH TARAKKI




Har Hath Lolipop Har hath Revdi.



kaykay said:


> But yeah If Delhi's voters turnout will be high(say 70+%) then BJP will definitely get more seats but I highly doubt that Delhi will even cross 65%.




65 to 72% seems very much possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

DRAY said:


> Many state boards don't offer Hindi as a language option, our state board also doesn't, an extra language paper means additional cost for already cash crunched boards & schools, and our students are already over-burdened with studies, a 3rd language is not necessary.



Please tell me which other board does not offer Hindi option?


----------



## HariPrasad

Peaceful Civilian said:


> 84 % voter turnout in tripura..  This is unbelievable...




Yes dear there is a silent revolution in India. Gujarat witnessed 72% voting in assembly 2012 election which is unbelievable.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Arvind Kejriwal slapped again while campaigning in Delhi*


----------



## HariPrasad

I like one thing most in Modi. His dedication. If he he takes one task in his hand, he will be behind that day and night. He will not rest till the task is achieved. Swami Ramdev has same quality.



CorporateAffairs said:


> *Arvind Kejriwal slapped again while campaigning in Delhi*



It seems that now this will be the only reason for which he will get media coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Peaceful Civilian said:


> 84 % voter turnout in tripura..  This is unbelievable...



Welcome to democracy 



HariPrasad said:


> .
> It seems that now this will be the only reason for which he will get media coverage.



Yesterday @ibn, chandini chowk voters openly said "Saala bhag gaya apni responsibility se"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

By the time elections are over, Kejiriwal's cheeks will be as hard like steel by repeated slaps. Justice should be equal to all, Even those who manhandled the slapper after the incident should also be booked for taking law in their hands.


----------



## Parul

*Congress to announce candidate for Varanasi today
*
New Delhi:The Congress is likely to announce its candidate for Varanasi Lok Sabhaseat on Tuesday, amid strong indications that Ajay Rai may get the party nod to take onNarendra Modi.

Rai is Congress MLA from Pindra near Varanasi and belongs to Bhumihar community. Former party MP from Varanasi, Rajesh Mishra, is the second name on the second name on what the party circles called the "final" short list.

The decision on the legislator shows that the party has not found any big name to cross sword with the BJP's prime ministerial candidate who seems the favourite in the eastern UP seat.

The constituency is thus set for a contest between Modi, AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal and Rai besides the nominees of the Samajwadi Party and Bahujan Samaj Party.

Varanasi, a seat of Hindu pilgrimage and nerve centre of the volatile eastern UP politics, has become the focus of elections because of Modi's decision to contest here as his second constituency besides Vadodara in Gujarat. He reckons that his presence here would shore up BJP's chances in eastern UP region that has 32 Lok Sabha seats on offer.

While Kejriwal latched on Modi's announcement to stake his claim there, Congress has been hamstrung by the absence of a personality to take on the formidable saffron rival. It is after long brainstorming that the Congress has finalized its local candidate who was anyway the front-runner in its ranks to take on Modi.

While there has been a lot of talk about a common candidate of the "secular" front being fielded in Varanasi, it has not materialised because none of the parties would want to be seen as ceding space against Modi and instead would want to present itself as the principal voice against the Hindutva mascot.

This would end the biggest mystery in the Varanasi battle. The Congress delay in announcing the candidate had triggered speculation that the party could be looking for a "big" name like Karan Singh who was sent to contest against Atal Bihari Vajpayee in Lucknow.

Congress to announce candidate for Varanasi today - The Times of India


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> By the time elections are over, Kejiriwal's cheeks will be as hard like steel by repeated slaps. Justice should be equal to all, Even those who manhandled the slapper after the incident should also be booked for taking law in their hands.




It's quite amazing how HYPOCRISY these AAPtards are..........

The man who had thrown shoe on PC is made an AAP candidate, but one who slaps Kejriwal is beaten like this.


----------



## HariPrasad

12:20pm- Modi concludes his speech with chants of ‘Vande Mataram’.

12:15am- Modi: I have come here with a message to serve you. We have seen their friendly fights. Now we want you to put your trust in us. Please vote for BJP and help BJP win 300 seats this time.

12:10am- Modi: Delhi is more interested in Defence Deals and not Defence Power of the nation that explains the problems we are facing. Across the entire nation, the Congress tally will not cross 3 digits.

12:05am- Modi: Have you taken any steps to increase ammunition that is required for our tanks? Why did the Navy chief resign? What is happening to the naval ships? 

11:59am- Modi: What did Mr. AK Antony say in Parliament when our soldiers were killed? What you said made people in Pakistan happy. Mr. Antony, you are our Defence Minister, at least do something for us. I have some serious questions to PM, Sonia ji, Defence Minister on issue of India's security.

*11:55am- *Modi: I have a simple question in what jail are the Italian Marines, who killed our fishermen, put up? Today if you think Modi is bad for speaking for Kerala's fishermen then so be it. I will keep speaking on their behalf. 

*11:53am-* Modi: Farmers are suffering due to Endosulfan. But the Centre did nothing. They neither took any step against the company nor for farmers. We have lot many fishermen. Technology can really help fishermen. We can help them earn more. Fishermen were killed by Italian Marines. Govt did nothing. Do PM, Kerala CM, Defence Minister have the courage to answer my questions on the killing of fishermen?

*11:50am-* Modi: Are the lives of those working abroad safe? Their passports are snatched, they don’t get leaves and they are exploited by their employers. Kerala's youth is facing problems and there is a very big Minister from Kerala in Delhi. Are those youth residing abroad getting help from him? 

*11:48am-* Modi: If you look at the top 10 states that lead in crime against women then you’ll not find a single BJP ruled state. Kerala's youth is looking for jobs but the state cannot offer jobs to its youth.

*11:45am- *Modi: Kerala that was better known for tourism has now become nursery of terrorism. Land of tourism is getting converted into nursery of terrorism. It was considered a peaceful state but due to UDF-LDF this is changing.

[*11:42am-* Modi: Kerala's tourism sector has stagnated. There is so much scope for it to grow but nothing is happening on this front.

*11:40am-* Modi: Congress is like a watermelon. It is green from outside and red from inside. And the Left carries red flag only. Kerala is blessed with such an extensive coastline. It can provide salt to the entire nation if it so desires. Kerala can contribute a lot to the world- things like herbal medicines. 

*11:37am-* Modi: This is God's Own Country but youth from Kerala are leaving the state. What is forcing them to do so? Reason behind Kerala decline is the friendly match between UDF and LDF. They have an unwritten agreement - UDF then LDF then UDF then LDF. 
*
11:33am-* Modi: No one imagined that even in this part of Kerala there is so much enthusiasm for the BJP rally. I came here recently and I was touched by the affection shown by the people. I was convinced that good days for Kerala are on way.

*11:30am-* Modi begins his speech in Kasaragod

*8:00am- *Police personnel in large numbers deployed at the rally venue in Kasaragod of Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Top 7 Reasons Why India Needs a Uniform Civil Code

The proponents of a uniform civil code have been campaigning for it even before the independence of India. India has always been a place of many colors and spices and before independence in 1947 it would have been hard to point out what constituted India. Reasons Why India Needs a Uniform Civil CodeFighting the British rule and winning our independence also helped in creating this nation we call India. It was known even at that time that to further unite India and make it a truly secular nation we would need a uniform civil code. But even after 66 years of independence we haven’t been able to do this.

The reasons for why this has not been done are complex and a different topic on its own but it all boils down to political will. Politicians have always found it beneficial to play vote bank politics and try to appease different castes and groups instead of attempting to integrate our nation. Instead of focusing on the negative let’s focus on the positive and talk about the reasons why we do need a uniform civil code.

*It Promotes Real Secularism*

What we have right now in India is selective secularism which means that in some areas we are secular and in others we aren’t. A uniform civil code means that all citizens of India have to follow the same laws whether they are Hindus or Muslims or Christians or Sikhs. This sounds fair and secular to me. A uniform civil code doesn’t mean it will limit the freedom of people to follow their religion, it just means that every person will be treated the same. That’s real secularism.

*All Indians Should be Treated Same*

Right now we have personal laws based on particular religions, which means that while Muslims can marry multiple times in India, a Hindu or a Christian will be prosecuted for doing the same. This doesn’t seem like equality to me. All the laws related to marriage, inheritance, family, land etc. should be equal for all Indians. This is the only way to ensure that all Indians are treated same.

*It will Give More Rights to the Women*

A uniform civil code will also help in improving the condition of women in India. Our society is extremely patriarchal and misogynistic and by allowing old religious rules to continue to govern the family life we are condemning all Indian women to subjugation and mistreatment. A uniform civil code will help in changing these age old traditions that have no place in today’s society where we do understand that women should be treated fairly and given equal rights.

*Every Modern Nation Has it*

A uniform civil code is the sign of modern progressive nation. It is a sign that the nation has moved away from caste and religious politics. While our economic growth has been the highest in the world our social growth has not happened at all. In fact it might be right to say that socially and culturally we have degraded to a point where we are neither modern nor traditional. A uniform civil code will help the society move forward and take India towards its goal of becoming a developed nation.
*
Personal Laws Are a Loop Hole*

The various personal laws are basically a loop hole to be exploited by those who have the power. Our panchayats continue to give judgments that are against our constitution and we don’t do anything about it. Human rights are violated through honor killings and female foeticide through out our country. By allowing personal laws we have constituted an alternate judicial system that still operates on thousands of years old values. A uniform civil code would change that.

*It Will Help in Reducing Vote Bank Politics*

A uniform civil code will also help in reducing vote bank politics that most political parties indulge in during every election. If all religions are covered under the same laws, the politicians will have less to offer to certain minorities in exchange of their vote. Not having a uniform civil code is detrimental to true democracy and that has to change.
*
It Will Integrate India*

A uniform civil code will help in integrating India more than it has ever been since independence. A lot of the animosity is caused by preferential treatment by the law of certain religious communities and this can be avoided by a uniform civil code. It will help in bringing every Indian, despite his caste, religion or tribe, under one national civil code of conduct.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

* Arvind Kejriwal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Solution for every problem for Arvind Kejriwal - DHARNA!!!!

Someone slapped me - Do a Dharna.

I am in the Govt. & not able to fulfill my own promises - Do a Dharna.

Modiji will win the elections easily - I'll do a Dharna.

Momma slapped me - I'll do a Dharna.

Bunty not Playing with me - I'll do a Dharna.

Dharna all the way................


----------



## cloud_9

> Mamata defies EC, refuses to transfer eight SPs and DMs
> 
> Election Commission may cancel polls in parts of Bengal if Mamata defies transfer orders
> 
> West Bengal govt urges EC to reconsider transfer order




She got a taste of EC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Why's should all people of WB be deprived of their Democratic right just because of one crazy bitch. EC should go just simply ban TMC from contesting this election and go ahead with the polls in WB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

BJP seems to have few supporters in Palakkad from what i see


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Star Wars said:


> BJP seems to have few supporters in Palakkad from what i see


Death to fascist party


----------



## Armstrong

I heard from a reliable source that @Ayush , @levina & @Parul voted for the RSS !  

Zalim logggg !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> I heard from a reliable source that @Ayush , @levina & @Parul voted for the RSS !
> 
> Zalim logggg !



I am going to vote for RSS on 10th.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> Solution for every problem for Arvind Kejriwal - DHARNA!!!!
> 
> Someone slapped me - Do a Dharna.
> 
> I am in the Govt. & not able to fulfill my own promises - Do a Dharna.
> 
> Modiji will win the elections easily - I'll do a Dharna.
> 
> Momma slapped me - I'll do a Dharna.
> 
> Bunty not Playing with me - I'll do a Dharna.
> 
> Dharna all the way................


 
Chadd yaar isko. People shall forget about him soon. 

Such a kid he is...if he wants to fight against the system atleast learn it from a pro ,our very own Didi.
She is perpetually at war either with state EC or Central EC or Central govt or media or CPM or ghosts of CPM past or congress or hindutva forces or capitalists . And if she finds nothing else she screams and rants at strangers on the road. Infact because of her EC may cancel elections in WB. We shall soon have a parliament with no one to represent Bengal. This is what I call a true revolutionary.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Armstrong said:


> I heard from a reliable source that @Ayush , @levina & @Parul voted for the RSS !
> 
> Zalim logggg !



yes they don't have option of Muslim league so going for RSS 

bechare logggg !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Armstrong said:


> I heard from a reliable source that @Ayush , @levina & @Parul voted for the RSS !
> 
> Zalim logggg !


No worries. I will vote for you 
@Armstrong for President. 

Prime Minister - Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

chak de INDIA said:


> yes they don't have option of Muslim league so going for RSS
> 
> bechare logggg !



They actually do have the option of going for the Muslim League - There is still one in India !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Parul said:


> I am going to vote for RSS on 10th.


 Me too.That too in a land of communists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

SarthakGanguly said:


> No worries. I will vote for you
> @Armstrong for President.
> 
> Prime Minister - Modi



Presidents of either Pakistan or India are just worthless figureheads who are only appointed for public perception purposes !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Armstrong said:


> They actually do have the option of going for the Muslim League - There is still one in India !



in Kerala only. 

And Neither Parul nor Levina is a mallu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

chak de INDIA said:


> in Kerala only.
> 
> And Neither Parul nor Levina is a mallu



So far as I know @levina is an Illegal Bangladeshi & @Parul is an Austrian Nun living in some Indian Convent !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Armstrong said:


> So far as I know @levina is an *Illegal Bangladeshi *& @Parul is an Austrian Nun living in some Indian Convent !



@Roybot - The secret is out.  Consider this Code Red. Neutralize @Armstrong asap.
@levina - Have no fear, Roy is here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

jha said:


> Yes.. 3-4 is realistic considering the kind of morons live in Delhi... AAP is winning on 2 seats for sure.


which 2 seats for AAP ? they are even loosing at New Delhi it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Armstrong said:


> So far as I know @levina is an Illegal Bangladeshi & @Parul is an Austrian Nun living in some Indian Convent !



You are a dead turkey now . . revealing secrets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Armstrong said:


> So far as I know @levina is an Illegal Bangladeshi & @Parul is an Austrian Nun living in some Indian Convent !



abey tera CHIT-CHAT corner nahi hai yeh..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Star Wars said:


> BJP seems to have few supporters in Palakkad from what i see



BJP is gaining enormously in KL.

People have started to understand the illicit relationship between UDF, LDF.

BJP will be a force to reckon with in Kl 5 yrs from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> So far as I know @levina is an Illegal Bangladeshi & @Parul is an Austrian Nun living in some Indian Convent !



Mullah Ji, as far as I know you are an Indian agent in Pakistan, doing Jihad against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> It's quite amazing how HYPOCRISY these AAPtards are..........
> 
> The man who had thrown shoe on PC is made an AAP candidate, but one who slaps Kejriwal is beaten like this.



Hypocrisy toh Delhi elections kay baad hi samne aa gaya tha. Jisne bhi isko Ghusa aur Thappad mara, turned out to be aaptard...Aaj Delhi may iske pass drama karne ka last din tha, aur thpad kha kar news main aa jaya, drama successfull...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Top 7 Reasons Why India Needs a Uniform Civil Code
> 
> The proponents of a uniform civil code have been campaigning for it even before the independence of India. India has always been a place of many colors and spices and before independence in 1947 it would have been hard to point out what constituted India. Reasons Why India Needs a Uniform Civil CodeFighting the British rule and winning our independence also helped in creating this nation we call India. It was known even at that time that to further unite India and make it a truly secular nation we would need a uniform civil code. But even after 66 years of independence we haven’t been able to do this.
> 
> The reasons for why this has not been done are complex and a different topic on its own but it all boils down to political will. Politicians have always found it beneficial to play vote bank politics and try to appease different castes and groups instead of attempting to integrate our nation. Instead of focusing on the negative let’s focus on the positive and talk about the reasons why we do need a uniform civil code.
> 
> *It Promotes Real Secularism*
> 
> What we have right now in India is selective secularism which means that in some areas we are secular and in others we aren’t. A uniform civil code means that all citizens of India have to follow the same laws whether they are Hindus or Muslims or Christians or Sikhs. This sounds fair and secular to me. A uniform civil code doesn’t mean it will limit the freedom of people to follow their religion, it just means that every person will be treated the same. That’s real secularism.
> 
> *All Indians Should be Treated Same*
> 
> Right now we have personal laws based on particular religions, which means that while Muslims can marry multiple times in India, a Hindu or a Christian will be prosecuted for doing the same. This doesn’t seem like equality to me. All the laws related to marriage, inheritance, family, land etc. should be equal for all Indians. This is the only way to ensure that all Indians are treated same.
> 
> *It will Give More Rights to the Women*
> 
> A uniform civil code will also help in improving the condition of women in India. Our society is extremely patriarchal and misogynistic and by allowing old religious rules to continue to govern the family life we are condemning all Indian women to subjugation and mistreatment. A uniform civil code will help in changing these age old traditions that have no place in today’s society where we do understand that women should be treated fairly and given equal rights.
> 
> *Every Modern Nation Has it*
> 
> A uniform civil code is the sign of modern progressive nation. It is a sign that the nation has moved away from caste and religious politics. While our economic growth has been the highest in the world our social growth has not happened at all. In fact it might be right to say that socially and culturally we have degraded to a point where we are neither modern nor traditional. A uniform civil code will help the society move forward and take India towards its goal of becoming a developed nation.
> *Personal Laws Are a Loop Hole*
> 
> The various personal laws are basically a loop hole to be exploited by those who have the power. Our panchayats continue to give judgments that are against our constitution and we don’t do anything about it. Human rights are violated through honor killings and female foeticide through out our country. By allowing personal laws we have constituted an alternate judicial system that still operates on thousands of years old values. A uniform civil code would change that.
> 
> *It Will Help in Reducing Vote Bank Politics*
> 
> A uniform civil code will also help in reducing vote bank politics that most political parties indulge in during every election. If all religions are covered under the same laws, the politicians will have less to offer to certain minorities in exchange of their vote. Not having a uniform civil code is detrimental to true democracy and that has to change.
> *It Will Integrate India*
> 
> A uniform civil code will help in integrating India more than it has ever been since independence. A lot of the animosity is caused by preferential treatment by the law of certain religious communities and this can be avoided by a uniform civil code. It will help in bringing every Indian, despite his caste, religion or tribe, under one national civil code of conduct.




First of all, withdraw that 4 wives law.



SarthakGanguly said:


> No worries. I will vote for you
> @Armstrong for President.
> Prime Minister - Modi




Very Nice to see India Pakistan members making Fun like this. Before couple of years, we were vomiting poison against each others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> BJP is gaining enormously in KL.
> 
> People have started to understand the illicit relationship between UDF, LDF.
> 
> BJP will be a force to reckon with in Kl 5 yrs from now.




There is no good news like this.

Actually acceptance of Modi and BJP is acceptance of inclusive politics and rejection of divisive politics. 

I fore see Muslims loosing there tendency of voting as a block in coming time. There will be nothing better that that for Muslims themselves.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Marxists are always strong in Pallakad. Sobha sorendran of BJP is weak candidate there... If BJP want to Win in pallakad, you people need change... It will only come if voter turnout crosses the 80% mark.... 
BJP will face main hurdles in Asam, Tamil nadu,kerala and west Bengal ...
In Delhi, BJP has to kill AAP. BJP should get at-least 5 seats from Delhi. Imaho, around 3000 villages in Asam, 60 percent of them will go in Congress pocket... ...Others areas, BJP will definitely dominate .... May be overall 250 seats for BJP. 70 seats for congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

*केजरीवाल को पहले माला, फिर थप्पड़*
*



*
*


















*
_इस घटना के बाद केजरीवाल आप कार्यकर्ताओं के साथ राजघाट गए और वहां पर धरना देकर विरोध दर्ज कराया। _


----------



## HariPrasad

Parul said:


> *केजरीवाल को पहले माला, फिर थप्पड़*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _इस घटना के बाद केजरीवाल आप कार्यकर्ताओं के साथ राजघाट गए और वहां पर धरना देकर विरोध दर्ज कराया। _




Kejri's Bad time started after messing with Modi.

All of sudden defeating of Modi become his priority rather than defeating congress and corruption.

Kejri should accept some protection.


----------



## HariPrasad

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Marxists are always strong in Pallakad. Sobha sorendran of BJP is weak candidate there... If BJP want to Win in pallakad, you people need change... It will only come if voter turnout crosses the 80% mark....
> BJP will face main hurdles in Asam, Tamil nadu,kerala and west Bengal ...
> In Delhi, BJP has to kill AAP. BJP should get at-least 5 seats from Delhi. Imaho, around 3000 villages in Asam, 60 percent of them will go in Congress pocket... ...Others areas, BJP will definitely dominate .... May be overall 250 seats for BJP. 70 seats for congress.




Hey man you write as if you have in-depth knowledge on electoral politics of India. Nice to see that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*Slapped again, Arvind Kejriwal blames Narendra Modi
*
AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal faced another attack on Tuesday after an unidentified man slapped him during a road show in Delhi. The assault left Kejriwal with a swollen face and eye.

The attack took place in Sultanpuri area. A video shows a man wearing a grey shirt, first garlanding Kejriwal who is standing on a jeep, and then suddenly slapping him twice.

Following the attack, Kejriwal and Manish Sisodia left the road show midway, reached Rajghat and sat on a dharna. Exclusive video: Kejriwal slapped by auto driver in Delhi road show

The attacker, identified as 38-year-old Lali, an auto-rickshaw driver and a resident of Aman Vihar, was immediately pull down by AAP supporters and roughed up.

The AAP leader directed his anger at BJP after the attack.

"I do not understand why do some people resort to violence for becoming the Prime Minister? If you think by attacking us, we will keep quite then you are wrong. We will fight this battle till the last breath," he said in a clear reference to BJP's PM nominee Narendra Modi.

Later in a tweet, the former Delhi CM said, "I am just thinking - why am i being repeatedly attacked? Who r the masterminds? What do they want? What do they achieve?

Is violence an answer to country's problems? let them tell me place n time. I will come there. Let them beat me as much as they want...but will that solve the problems?"

This was second such attack on Kejriwal in the last four days. He was attacked by a 19-year-old youth during his campaigning in Dakshinpuri area of South Delhi on Friday.
*Read more at: Slapped again, Arvind Kejriwal blames Narendra Modi : Highlights, News - India Today
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> I heard from a reliable source that @Ayush , @levina & @Parul voted for the RSS !
> 
> Zalim logggg !



RSS???
Nevahhhhh....

I hate'em from the bottom of my heart.
Ppl have tried to split and slice me for this opinion that I hold.
But IDC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> RSS???
> Nevahhhhh....
> 
> I hate'em from the bottom of my heart.
> Ppl have tried to split and slice me for this opinion that I hold.
> But IDC!!



Have you ever been to any RSS run place ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> *Slapped again, Arvind Kejriwal blames Narendra Modi
> *
> AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal faced another attack on Tuesday after an unidentified man slapped him during a road show in Delhi. The assault left Kejriwal with a swollen face and eye.
> 
> The attack took place in Sultanpuri area. A video shows a man wearing a grey shirt, first garlanding Kejriwal who is standing on a jeep, and then suddenly slapping him twice.
> 
> Following the attack, Kejriwal and Manish Sisodia left the road show midway, reached Rajghat and sat on a dharna. Exclusive video: Kejriwal slapped by auto driver in Delhi road show
> 
> The attacker, identified as 38-year-old Lali, an auto-rickshaw driver and a resident of Aman Vihar, was immediately pull down by AAP supporters and roughed up.
> 
> The AAP leader directed his anger at BJP after the attack.
> 
> "I do not understand why do some people resort to violence for becoming the Prime Minister? If you think by attacking us, we will keep quite then you are wrong. We will fight this battle till the last breath," he said in a clear reference to BJP's PM nominee Narendra Modi.
> 
> Later in a tweet, the former Delhi CM said, "I am just thinking - why am i being repeatedly attacked? Who r the masterminds? What do they want? What do they achieve?
> 
> Is violence an answer to country's problems? let them tell me place n time. I will come there. Let them beat me as much as they want...but will that solve the problems?"
> 
> This was second such attack on Kejriwal in the last four days. He was attacked by a 19-year-old youth during his campaigning in Dakshinpuri area of South Delhi on Friday.
> *Read more at: Slapped again, Arvind Kejriwal blames Narendra Modi : Highlights, News - India Today*



Narendra Modi is not a Chu**** like him...........Why would he even think of doing such cheap tactics??


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> So far as I know @levina is an Illegal Bangladeshi & !



Say that again



SarthakGanguly said:


> @Roybot - The secret is out.  Consider this Code Red. Neutralize @Armstrong asap.
> @levina - Have no fear, Roy is here.




Royyyyyy should I thank you for this goof up??
Or should I keel you ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Say that again



@levina is an ILLEGAL BANGLADESHI!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

chak de INDIA said:


> Have you ever been to any RSS run place ?



Nevah...
Dont even want to try it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

A controversy has erupted over AAP leader Kumar Vishwas' pro RSS statement. In a recent television interview, the party's star contender praised the RSS and called it a 'disciplined force'. Vishwas' backing for the RSS hits his party's minority appeal with Muslim groups writing to Kejriwal asking him to expel the 43-year-old leader.


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> @levina is an ILLEGAL BANGLADESHI!!!!



Ab ke mooh khologe then I might reply back with some BLESSED WORDS.
Aesi baatoon meri french bahut achhiii hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> Nevah...
> Dont even want to try it.



Bas . . na dekha na jan . . bas logon ke kahi suni baaton pe apni raay bana li . . . . dhanya ho


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> A controversy has erupted over AAP leader Kumar Vishwas' pro RSS statement. In a recent television interview, the party's star contender praised the RSS and called it a 'disciplined force'. Vishwas' backing for the RSS hits his party's minority appeal with Muslim groups writing to Kejriwal asking him to *expel the 43-year-old leader.*



I Think he would do a DHARNA instead.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

HariPrasad said:


> First of all, withdraw that 4 wives law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice to see India Pakistan members making Fun like this. Before couple of years, we were vomiting poison against each others.


@Armstrong is Indian  Kyaz nei ?


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Narendra Modi is not a Chu**** like him...........Why would he even think of doing such cheap tactics??



Paar ya toh hai!  It is high drama by Kejri and crony. For three day's there will not be any news or coverage for kejri, on fourth day he will instruct one of his supporter or party workers to slap, through ink etc. and get free TV coverage and publicity .


----------



## Armstrong

Parul said:


> Mullah Ji, as far as I know you are an Indian agent in Pakistan, doing Jihad against Pakistan.



You called me an Indian !


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Ab ke mooh kholege then I might reply back with some *BLESSED WORDS*.
> Aesi baatoon meri french bahut achhiii hai.



Oh ho......I will get BLESSED by hearing some BLESSED WORDS from @levina 

@levina is AN ILLEGAL BANGLADESHI!!! 

LET ME MAKE THAT AS MY SIGNATURE


----------



## Levina

chak de INDIA said:


> Bas . . na dekha na jan . . bas logon ke kahi suni baaton pe apni raay bana li . . . . dhanya ho



Chak on a serious note lets not talk about RSS.My experience with RSS has not been so good. 
I am a mugwump and you know that.
My political views are not influenced 
by the political leaders in my family nor by my friends.
I hold some very strong opinions about political leaders in our country.

My ugliest fights on this forum were on the topic of RSS.So I dont want to 
scathe the friendship we share.


----------



## onu1886

Parul said:


> A controversy has erupted over AAP leader Kumar Vishwas' pro RSS statement. In a recent television interview, the party's star contender praised the RSS and called it a 'disciplined force'. Vishwas' backing for the RSS hits his party's minority appeal with Muslim groups writing to Kejriwal asking him to expel the 43-year-old leader.


Not just that he also said given a choice between BJP and Cong he'd choose BJP any day. He's also voted for Rajnath Singh in the past. Actually watch that interview (ABP news ghoshnapatra) if you get a chance. Will give you a lot of insights in Vishwas's and Kejriwal's relationship and AAP functioning. I have a feeling Vishwas is a rebellion waiting to happen , maybe after the elections. He's too pro right and he himself accepts in some other interview that he does'nt fit too well in a party of leftists.


----------



## walwal

Slow but steady, finally some sane voices coming out of the mob The secular Jaziyah tax: Contemporary India continues to entrap Muslims in the politics of fear - The Times of India

@Nair saab @Parul @DRAY @chak de INDIA @Armstrong @CorporateAffairs @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Oh ho......I will get BLESSED by hearing some BLESSED WORDS from @levina
> 
> @levina is AN ILLEGAL BANGLADESHI!!!
> 
> LET ME MAKE THAT AS MY SIGNATURE



Hehehe

Failed!!!
You could not provoke me enough.


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Chak on a serious note lets not talk about RSS.My experience with RSS has not been so good.
> I am a mugwump and you know that.
> My political views are not influenced
> by the political leaders in my family nor by my friends.
> I hold some very strong opinions about political leaders in our country.
> 
> My ugliest fights on this forum were on the topic of RSS.So I dont want to
> scathe the friendship we share.



Which RSS are you talking about ? I was referring to the Rahul Sri Sahib party !


----------



## jha

Congress fields Local MLA AJAY RAI from Varanasi... Kejriwal just got pushed to No. 4...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

walwal said:


> Slow but steady, finally some sane voices coming out of the mob The secular Jaziyah tax: Contemporary India continues to entrap Muslims in the politics of fear - The Times of India
> 
> @Nair saab @Parul @DRAY @chak de INDIA @Armstrong @CorporateAffairs @JanjaWeed



Mr. Shahid Siddiqui can expect a secular fatwa soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Which RSS are you talking about ? I was referring to the Rahul Sri Sahib party !



I knew your IQ is smaller than the size of an ant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> I knew your IQ is smaller than the size of an ant.



Says someone who can't even tie her own shoes & has to google 'how to tie your shoe laces' every time she has to !


----------



## CorporateAffairs

walwal said:


> Slow but steady, finally some sane voices coming out of the mob The secular Jaziyah tax: Contemporary India continues to entrap Muslims in the politics of fear - The Times of India
> 
> @Nair saab @Parul @DRAY @chak de INDIA @Armstrong @CorporateAffairs @JanjaWeed



I think it has only started. It will take some time, probably a term of Modi as PM and by 2019 muslims will embrace Modi.


----------



## scorpionx

walwal said:


> Slow but steady, finally some sane voices coming out of the mob The secular Jaziyah tax: Contemporary India continues to entrap Muslims in the politics of fear - The Times of India



This article is a gem. Damn I missed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

And I would like to see people like Azamkhan consigned to history without a pinch of recognition In campaign for national polls, now a war of words over Kargil | NDTV.com. Utter shame. For that reason, a fine ray of hope makes you feel optimistic upon reading article written by Shahid. Congress-BSP-and all sickular comrades have taken Indian politics to at all time low every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

scorpionx said:


> This article is a gem. Damn I missed it.



Onek din dekha nei dada ?

vote kisko doge wo bolo ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

chak de INDIA said:


> Onek din dekha nei dada ?
> 
> vote kisko doge wo bolo ?


Abki baar Modi Sarkar 

And what the hell, onek din dekha nei? Kabhi puchta bhi hai apne bade bhai ko?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

scorpionx said:


> Abki baar Modi Sarkar


*+1 *Positive rating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Listening to braindead communist idiots like Yechury, just pains my head.....





Saying that the BJP manifesto is a "corporate manifesto" is just the height of socialist stupidity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Congress workers attack woman - The Times of India

BANGALORE: Congress workers allegedly attacked a woman in Sira town of Tumkur district late on Sunday night.

Beedi worker Rehana Bhanu suffered serious injuries and was admitted to the Tumkur district hospital.

*Councillor Amanulla Khan and his sons Rehaman, Abdul and Naseer were campaigning in Sira, which falls under Chitradurga parliamentary constituency. Rehana Bhanu and her mother Rizwan told the quartet that they would not vote for Congress candidate Chandrappa as their area lacked basic amenities.

The Congress workers allegedly attacked Rehana and kicked her in the stomach. Sira Town circle inspector Shivakumar said it was a fight between two families and they had registered cases against both Rehana and Amanulla.*


----------



## Parul

Get slapped, Start protest at Rajghat, Call supporters, Start crying if police try evacuate due as campaign ends today.Final target to create a sympathetic environment. Media cameras have already reached to cover it. Seems its the final drama two days before Delhi voting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Breking news...: kejriwal slappped again this time by an auto driver ...
> 
> Masha allah log isse mandir ka ghanta samaj ke bajate rahete he
> 
> 
> Mean while I heard that modi will change indias nuclear policy of no first use .... is it true is there any mention of this in BJP manifesto ?



Did you saw the video
If no see it now you are going to die laughing


----------



## SpArK

Today was the ultimate (last) day of campaigning for my constituency Trivandrum where the infamous Sasi Tharoor is the UPA candidate. On every elections and on the final day, the political parties and its campaign mechanisms gather around in a city junction and show their power as its the final day of BIG campaigns. 

All the 3 big ones ............Cong, CPI, BJP had most of the cadres gathered for the showdown in what you call the ultimate end of campaign days. Strangely this time around it was the BJP who led and was most vibrant in the whole scenes with young workers showing a lot of enthusiasm and others a bit dull from what they were all these years.

*I just came back from the place and is hoping the Lotus will indeed bloom for the first time ever in Kerala's history*.

*Here are few of the snaps i have taken a few minutes ago.

































*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

walwal said:


> And I would like to see people like Azamkhan consigned to history without a pinch of recognition In campaign for national polls, now a war of words over Kargil | NDTV.com. Utter shame. For that reason, a fine ray of hope makes you feel optimistic upon reading article written by Shahid. Congress-BSP-and all sickular comrades have taken Indian politics to at all time low every day.


 
I am gonna Sugar coat it 
Azam khan Bahut bada C@@@@@ hai 
I hope likes of Him & Mullayam are put behind bars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

Friends from UP are talking about it .. Muslims are heavily polarized , apparently they are planning to vote as a block to most probably BSP.

@jha whats your opinion ? You are darn good in your assesment. How will this impact BJP ?


----------



## Echo_419

levina said:


> Say that again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royyyyyy should I thank you for this goof up??
> Or should I keel you ??



OMG I didn't knew that how dis she got access to a computer 
Some one should track her down(her IP address) & inform the concerned Authorities


----------



## Levina

Echo_419 said:


> OMG I didn't knew that how dis she got access to a computer
> Some one should track her down(her IP address) & inform the concerned Authorities


Aero might be able to help you.


----------



## anathema

SpArK said:


> Today was the ultimate (last) day of campaigning for my constituency Trivandrum where the infamous Sasi Tharoor is the UPA candidate. On every elections and on the final day, the political parties and its campaign mechanisms gather around in a city junction and show their power as its the final day of BIG campaigns.
> 
> All the 3 big ones ............Cong, CPI, BJP had most of the cadres gathered for the showdown in what you call the ultimate end of campaign days. Strangely this time around it was the BJP who led and was most vibrant in the whole scenes with young workers showing a lot of enthusiasm and others a bit dull from what they were all these years.
> 
> *I just came back from the place and is hoping the Lotus will indeed bloom for the first time ever in Kerala's history*.



Freaking amazing Spark...wow !!!! Is it Rajagopalan as a candidate or Modi wave ? What are people talking about ?


----------



## Echo_419

levina said:


> Aero might be able to help you.



Wait a second I think he is joking or something 
Aree ree sorry if I offended you in any manner


----------



## SpArK

anathema said:


> Freaking amazing Spark...wow !!!! Is it Rajagopalan as a candidate or Modi wave ? What are people talking about ?



Everybody just love Rajagopal. 

Its mostly a personality vote + Negative votes for Tharoor for the controversies + a weak candidate from CPI.

Yesterday one of my friends who is a communist campaigner told me that in many homes he went with the candidates for votes, they were telling "not this time, we are sorry" and is favoring Rajagopal. 

Lots of dissatisfied communists will vote for BJP this time.

But results will be only after 30+ days, thats disappointing.


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> @levina is an ILLEGAL BANGLADESHI!!!!



Help me on this one dude 
5 Modi lies that must be nailed…. by The Real Truth : Prashant Panday's blog-The Times Of India
Telling the wrong story - The Times of India
Gujarat declares water scarcity in 3,918 villages - Deccan Herald


----------



## Parul

*There will be more attacks, we can also get killed: Arvind Kejriwal*

NEW DELHI: AAP leader and former Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal on Tuesday said he faced a threat to life after being slapped by a man while campaigning for his party here. 

"These attacks are scripted. When they (attackers) are arrested, they repeat the (same) script," Kejriwal told the media after being attacked by an auto driver who first garlanded the AAP leader. 

The attacker then gave a whacking slap, stunning Kejriwal. 

"Why are all the attacks taking place only on us?" Kejriwal later asked. "There will be more attacks, and we can also get killed." 

The attack in Sultanpuri, a dominantly low-income area in west Delhi, left the 45-year-old Kejriwal with a swollen left eye. 

The attacker was identified as 38-year-old Lali, an auto driver. Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) supporters roughed him up after the incident. 

On April 4, Kejriwal was punched in south Delhi by a teenager who too pretended to garland him. 

Tuesday's assault took place when Kejriwal, who was Delhi's chief minister for 49 days until February 14, was campaigning for AAP candidate Rakhi Birla. Delhi goes to polls on Thursday. 

A party member told IANS that there was a growing feeling among party members that Kejriwal should accept the security a former chief minister is entitled to. 

In a quick tweet, Kejriwal asked: "Why am I being repeatedly attacked? Who (are) the masterminds? What do they want? What do they achieve?"He added philosophically: "... let them tell me (the) place n time. I will come there. Let them beat me as much as they want." 

Kejriwal further said in Hindi: "The way to truth is difficult, but ultimately truth prevails." 

The AAP leader, a former government official-turned-activist, later said that there was no place for violence in a democratic society. 

"This is the fifth attack on me in a month ... Those who are attacking me are the victims of the system. I have no ill feeling towards them." 

"These attacks are scripted. When they (attackers) are arrested, they repeat the (same) script." 

Asked whey he was being targeted, he said the emergence of the Aam Aadmi Party had spoiled the "setting" between various political parties. 

But he refused to accept security normally available to senior politicians. 

"I don't want security. As long as god wants me to live, no one can harm me. The day god feels my time is over, I will die, no one can stop that." 

The attacker denounced Kejriwal as a "liar" and said both the Congress and the Bharatiya Janata Party were better than the AAP. The BJP denied it was responsible. 

AAP leader and Kejriwal confidant Manish Sisodia said such attacks cannot be stopped by beefing up security. 

Without naming anyone, he said that those attacking Kejriwal were getting money. "The last attack was a paid one. I don't know who are behind such incidents."

There will be more attacks, we can also get killed: Arvind Kejriwal - The Times of India

     Had Kardi AK 49 nay!


----------



## jbond197

Roybot said:


> Congress workers attack woman - The Times of India
> 
> BANGALORE: Congress workers allegedly attacked a woman in Sira town of Tumkur district late on Sunday night.
> 
> Beedi worker Rehana Bhanu suffered serious injuries and was admitted to the Tumkur district hospital.
> 
> *Councillor Amanulla Khan and his sons Rehaman, Abdul and Naseer were campaigning in Sira, which falls under Chitradurga parliamentary constituency. Rehana Bhanu and her mother Rizwan told the quartet that they would not vote for Congress candidate Chandrappa as their area lacked basic amenities.
> 
> The Congress workers allegedly attacked Rehana and kicked her in the stomach. Sira Town circle inspector Shivakumar said it was a fight between two families and they had registered cases against both Rehana and Amanulla.*


Lol what a twist to the story.. The sickular forces of Bangaluru twisted this desperate measure to extract vote and goondaism into family fight.Nice!!

Now for argument sake, lets consider that this incident happened in say Gujarat and some bajrang dal member is involved. I bet the whole media and all political parties would have gone mad over it but since the incident happened in a secular state and the person involved was secular as well, so for obvious reason this has to be a minor family tussle.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Isnt it odd that a person like Azam Khan makes this statement and we have complete radio silence ,@DRAY dada these are the regional parties you so vociferously defend of keeping your states riot free

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

anathema said:


> Friends from UP are talking about it .. Muslims are heavily polarized , apparently they are planning to vote as a block to most probably BSP.
> 
> @jha whats your opinion ? How will this impact BJP ?



Muslims are polarized. Especially Sunni muslims are polarized against BJP. However its still not clear whom they will vote for. Many are not happy with SP for Muzaffarnagar but are not ready to give up on them. BSP is still not their favorite as many of them think BSP will join NDA after election.

However interestingly Shia Muslims are supporting BJP candidates at some places like Varanasi. Last time also Murli Manohar Joshi had got ~ 15000 shia votes. This time ~80% Shia votes will go to BJP in Varanasi. Situation is same in Lucknow also. So we can expect some very interesting voting patterns from Muslims.



SpArK said:


> Everybody just love Rajagopal.
> 
> Its mostly a personality vote + Negative votes for Tharoor for the controversies + a weak candidate from CPI.
> 
> Yesterday one of my friends who is a communist campaigner told me that in many homes he went with the candidates for votes, they were telling "not this time, we are sorry" and is favoring Rajagopal.
> 
> Lots of dissatisfied communists will vote for BJP this time.
> 
> But results will be only after 30+ days, thats disappointing.



He better win or, you will go straight into my ignore list , you rafale lover...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> Isnt it odd that a person like Azam Khan makes this statement and we have complete radio silence ,@DRAY dada these are the regional parties you so vociferously defend of keeping your states riot free




Secular Statement hai bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Muslims are polarized. Especially Sunni muslims are polarized against BJP. However its still not clear whom they will vote for. Many are not happy with SP for Muzaffarnagar but are not ready to give up on them. BSP is still not their favorite as many of them think BSP will join NDA after election.
> 
> However interestingly Shia Muslims are supporting BJP candidates at some places like Varanasi. Last time also Murli Manohar Joshi had got ~ 15000 shia votes. This time ~80% Shia votes will go to BJP in Varanasi. Situation is same in Lucknow also. So we can expect some very interesting voting patterns from Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> He better win or, you will go straight into my ignore list , you rafale lover...


Maybe this is why AAP has put up a shia candidate Javed Jaffri in Lucknow. He'll manage to cut shia votes from BJP then no?


----------



## walwal

ExtraOdinary said:


> Isnt it odd that a person like Azam Khan makes this statement and we have complete radio silence ,@DRAY dada these are the regional parties you so vociferously defend of keeping your states riot free



Deafening silence all over ! Didn't notice this on any of the news hour and big big prime time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

anathema said:


> Friends from UP are talking about it .. Muslims are heavily polarized , apparently they are planning to vote as a block to most probably BSP.





jha said:


> Muslims are polarized. Especially Sunni muslims are polarized against BJP. However its still not clear whom they will vote for. Many are not happy with SP for Muzaffarnagar but are not ready to give up on them. BSP is still not their favorite as many of them think BSP will join NDA after election.
> 
> However interestingly Shia Muslims are supporting BJP candidates at some places like Varanasi. Last time also Murli Manohar Joshi had got ~ 15000 shia votes. This time ~80% Shia votes will go to BJP in Varanasi. Situation is same in Lucknow also. So we can expect some very interesting voting patterns from Muslims.



Never thought about Sunni/Shia angle ..interesting.


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Maybe this is why AAP has put up a shia candidate Javed Jaffri in Lucknow. He'll manage to cut shia votes from BJP then no?



Shia Muslims vote BJP because BJP openly backs them whenever there is any tension with Sunnis during Muharram. These Deobandi n Wahabi influenced Sunnis always try to create problems during Muharram tazias. Thats when BJP comes in to "restore peace and harmony " 



anathema said:


> Never thought about Sunni/Shia angle ..interesting.



Its just not Shia-Sunni. If everything goes right, pretty soon Muslims will be divided among Pashmanda and Ashraf muslims. They may not vote for BJP but they will never vote for same party.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

All drama revealed by Sr. Journalist 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453581596012982272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453588769233305600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453589704579878912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

chak de INDIA said:


> Secular Statement hai bhai


Bhai koi bhi normal country mein aise bande ki chamdi udher ke ulta latka diya jata, Incredible India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ExtraOdinary said:


> Bhai koi bhi normal country mein aise bande ki chamdi udher ke ulta latka diya jata, Incredible India



While the statement is derogatory for our Armed forces and fully condemnable, Its not a hate speech and hence He can not be prosecuted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> Bhai koi bhi normal country mein aise bande ki chamdi udher ke ulta latka diya jata, Incredible India



Again . . thanks to our incredibly secularist congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Musilmgroups want Kumar Vishwas expelled from AAP - Video | The Times of India


----------



## GreenFoe

Laali the poor autowallah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Citadel of Choudhary Ajit singh is not safe 11218595


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jha said:


> Citadel of Choudhary Ajit singh is not safe 11218595



Jha saheb what happened to Teghinder baggha's big expose on AAP ?


----------



## jha

Communal violence in Kanpur... Stones pelted at people participating in Ram Navmi procession.. Situation volatile..



chak de INDIA said:


> Jha saheb what happened to Teghinder baggha's big expose on AAP ?



Pata nahin bhai... bola to tha ki kuch hai uske paas..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Communal violence in Kanpur... Stones pelted at people participating in Ram Navmi procession.. Situation volatile..
> 
> 
> 
> Pata nahin bhai... bola to tha ki kuch hai uske paas..



Up seems to be completely polarized ,SP may end with largest M votes .


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jha said:


> Communal violence in Kanpur... Stones pelted at people participating in Ram Navmi procession.. Situation volatile..
> 
> 
> 
> Pata nahin bhai... bola to tha ki kuch hai uske paas..



Latest Pics from Kanpur . . Ram rath Yatra attacked by a group of Muslims ( initial reports )

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> Communal violence in Kanpur... Stones pelted at people participating in Ram Navmi procession.. Situation volatile..
> 
> 
> 
> Pata nahin bhai... bola to tha ki kuch hai uske paas..


Why Community stoping people to participate in Ram navmi festivals where are these secularist Vaadi Bastards now. media will never report it.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@arp2041 @Parul @Roybot @JanjaWeed @Indischer @levina @madooxno9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @Parul @Roybot @JanjaWeed @Indischer @levina @madooxno9


See thats why these mullas not want uniform civil code it will take away there Special Status they are Loosing it slowly


----------



## NKVD

chak de INDIA said:


> Latest Pics from Kanpur . . Ram rath Yatra attacked by a group of Muslims ( initial reports )


Its shame all secularist Should see this pathetic Even we are majority we are not have our on freedom of Religious participation


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> OK..................& the UP goes to --------------------> NaMo (55+ ??).
> 
> P.S. sorry i don't think i should make this comment now......but just got a thought.







Yes although if you look from csds numbers muslims are confused but that can also mean they are voting tactically .


----------



## jha

Ladies and Children mainly injured. When all this was happening, Electricity went off. Police camping at site. Procession completed but they did not allow songs to play. Huge resentment among Hindus. Talks of badla after Poll.

@arp2041 post edit kar bhai.. Politics ka time aur jagah nhi hai ye..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> OK..................& the UP goes to --------------------> NaMo (55+ ??).
> 
> P.S. sorry i don't think i should make this comment now......but just got a thought.


Look it was all going right before but when i see one by one statements of imams,jamatis leaders its ignited fire in me hindus are tlking about development but muslims are still playing past records Its taking shit out Me


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> No, I mean, almost all hindu will vote for BJP now........muslims aren't going to vote for bjp anyways..........
> 
> it is these types of incidence & not NaMo's chant of development that force Hindus to vote for BJP, otherwise it's caste, creed, reservation, uchi jaat, nichi jaat, etc. ruling the game, SAD BUT TRUE.



Highest ever caste wise % for BJP was 26% among dalits and 38% among OBCs ,that may not be enough this time ,figure this time looks like this .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Media reporting it now..

Eight injured in communal clash in Kanpur - Hindustan Times


----------



## arp2041

@jha i will say this BLUNTLY.....we DESERVE it mate, we DESERVE it.

We DESERVE it for making Congress rule for almost 60 years.

We DESERVE it for making one family the FIRST/ROYAL family of India.

We DESERVE it for letting our Country get LOOT by corrupts.

We DESERVE it b'coz even after so much LOOT we still haven't made a consensus to throw the Congress Out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453585098265214977

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453585098265214977


Lol is it Kumar Vishwas from AAP??


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @Parul @Roybot @JanjaWeed @Indischer @levina @madooxno9


???


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> ???



Check post # 15405

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Check post # 15405


wow... that's a news man. Why it isn't being reported?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... that's a news man. Why it isn't being reported?


Eight injured in communal clash in Kanpur - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Eight injured in communal clash in Kanpur - Hindustan Times



The report says that the traditional lane through Sayed Nagar could not be taken as it was badly damaged. Sounds deliberate and pre-planned to me. Good initiative by the minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

SAD , why man why ? I never understand these people. What is wrong ? Why we can not just live peacefully. Really feeling sad. 

May god help these men to go towards wisdom. 

If its politically motivated i wish that the politician dies with worst kind of disease .


----------



## Soumitra

The "secular" SP goons will do anything to get to power. @DRAY you were saying why should Hindus fear Muslims as they are in majority? The answer is here. Muslims can burn down Kar Sewaks returning from Ayodhaya, They can attack Ram Navmi procession, Owaisi can threaten to kill all Hindus if police leaves for 15 minutes, Azam khan can divide Indian Army on communal lines all because they are "Secular".

If Amit Shah asks to take revenge in the ballot box he becomes communal.

Sick of this minority appeasement secularism. Why do you think BJP has to talk about Hindu rights in U.P.? Simple reason is that these UPWallahs do not understand the language of development Yesterday in IBN Open mike from Meerut the people were openly saying they will vote for their caste candidate.

This is UP. If you want votes you have to polarize the people

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

50+ seats from UP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rajnath to Raj: Either you merge with us or be part of NDA, don't need unsolicited support.

In a clear snub to Raj Thackeray, the BJP has said it does not want "unsolicited support" from parties who want to ride on a perceived Narendra Modi wave. The party also said its partnership with the Shiv Sena is "unbreakable."

At a public meeting in Pune on Tuesday, Mr Singh said, "Our friendship with Shiv Sena is very old and will continue in future. These days, many parties are taking Modi's name. Why are you offering your unsolicited support to us? You either become part of NDA (National Democratic Alliance) or merge with BJP."

Raj Thackeray, who heads the Maharashtra Navnirman Sena or MNS, has said more than once that after the April-May election, his party will support Mr Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate.

The BJP chief, without naming Mr Thackeray or the MNS, said, "no one should indulge in politics of misleading people."

The unambiguous message to the MNS seems aimed at placating its oldest ally, Shiv Sena, which had reacted angrily to BJP's overtures to Raj Thackeray last month.

The BJP went all out to reassure an upset Sena Chief Uddhav Thackeray, who even received a call from Narendra Modi.

Raj Thackeray, the estranged younger cousin of Uddhav Thackeray, broke away from the Sena in 2005 to form his own party.

The BJP is widely tipped to win the national election, which ends May 12.

The feud between the Thackerays is likely to split voters in Maharashtra who are against the incumbent coalition of the Congress and Sharad Pawar's Nationalist Congress Party. Nitin Gadkari, the former president of the BJP, says that it was to prevent this that he met Raj Thackeray at a five-star hotel in Mumbai, a meeting that left Uddhav Thackeray seething.

Raj Thackeray has announced seven candidates from his Maharashtra Navnirman Sena or MNS for the national election; six of them take on the Shiv Sena directly.



jbond197 said:


> Lol is it Kumar Vishwas from AAP??



when did he become a popular leader 



GreenFoe said:


> Laali the poor autowallah



He mist have got good packages from AAP maggots for doing this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Desh Ka Election hai, Dilli ka Nahi, Sher ka election hai Billi ka nahi 



madooxno9 said:


> SAD , why man why ? I never understand these people. What is wrong ? Why we can not just live peacefully. Really feeling sad.
> 
> May god help these men to go towards wisdom.
> 
> If its politically motivated i wish that the politician dies with worst kind of disease .



Namajwadi party's last desperate measures, they are afraid of losing Muslim votes to Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

Modi’s AAP rival and his marriage(s) | The Indian Express


----------



## walwal

Did our friend on Newshour primetime spend some minutes to broadcast Azamkhan's vomit about Kargil ? Last couple of days looks they are trying to put spammer in BJP' wheel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Parul said:


> "I do not understand why do some people resort to violence for becoming the Prime Minister?




This means It was preplanned.

Within the minutes of he slapped, He wrote a twit indicating political conspiracy. 

Pata nahi political stunt karvane ke liye kejri Kitane Slaps khayega.


----------



## HariPrasad

anathema said:


> Never thought about Sunni/Shia angle ..interesting.




This is going to be emerge as a major angle in days to come in view of fight going on between Shias and Sunnis across the globe.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

What is situation in jharkand... Who is strong there in this election ??


----------



## kaykay

Peaceful Civilian said:


> What is situation in jharkand... Who is strong there in this election ??


BJP is a clear winner there. Will win majorty seats there as per majorty of opinion polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

After the slapping episode immediately AK attacked BJP of perpetuating the attacks and come in front of media and cry that he may even be killed by BJP.

Turns out the attacker was AAP supporter and he was frustrated by the AAP activities.

Just remember there are people who don't talk about bomb blasts that was planted to kill them.

Arvind Kejriwal attacker's wife says he felt let down by AAP - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

#WT20 is finished , #YuvrajSingh's dismal performance is also covered, #BJPManifesto was also released , so finally I can have some media-space , time to get slapped !!! - #KHUJLIWAL aka#AK49 aka #BHAGODAKEJRI

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cheekybird

Parul said:


> #WT20 is finished , #YuvrajSingh's dismal performance is also covered, #BJPManifesto was also released , so finally I can have some media-space , time to get slapped !!! - #KHUJLIWAL aka#AK49 aka #BHAGODAKEJRI


Any new clip of Rahul?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Must appreciate his patriotism:

*A befitting reply to AAP volunteers. *A nationalist Indian venting out his feelings on separatist agenda of AAP, after being disturbed while campaigning in Chandigarh. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1480331895511671

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Congress candidates aren’t getting much money from the party*

NEW DELHI: As if the burden of incumbency wasn't enough, Congress's task in the current Lok Sabha polls seems to have been further complicated by what party managers claim is a severe funds crunch, which has put it at a further disadvantage vis-a-vis a resurgent BJP.

*A Congress heavyweight told this paper, "Between Congress and BJP, they are getting 90% of the money, we are getting just 10%." Even if that sounds like a bit of an exaggeration, conversations with Congress candidates and their managers over the past week indicate that the ruling party has, for a change, been vastly outgunned by the BJP, and may actually be running on half-empty.*

"I have seen several Lok Sabha and assembly elections, but the financial deficit Congress is facing this time is unprecedented," says a veteran Congress MP.

Saffron is daubed all over - on billboards, bus stand shelters, kiosks and newspapers - forming the backdrop to the smiling visage of Narendra Modi. When you don't see him, you hear him on the radio and on your phone. Indeed, rarely has the country seen such an election advertising blitz.

In comparison, the Congress appears in bits and patches. Rahul Gandhi, with several aam admi and aurat in tow, stands defensively with his hands folded on billboards, which are few and far between.

Party managers in states like Chhattisgarh, Punjab and Maharashtra say the money this time is well below normal.* The big donors - industrialists and other sundry moneybags - appear to have divined which way the wind is blowing. And their money is flowing in that direction.*

*While Congress claims the gap is due to big business's proximity to Modi - there are stories of how at least two houses are backing him to the hilt - those familiar with the business of campaign finance say India Inc makes a cold-blooded assessment of the prospects of different contenders, more so in this era of coalitions and diverse polity when different parties are at the helm in different states and smaller parties enjoy disproportionate clout in decision-making. So the money is distributed after calculating who needs to be kept happy where.*

Congress's own success in the UPA years bears testimony to this. The party, which won in 2004 ostensibly because of a backlash against BJP's 'India Shining' pitch - shorthand for pro-business - and zealously pursued its aam aadmi plank, pulled in more funds than the BJP in the last decade.

According to income tax returns filed by the two parties and analyzed by Association for Democratic Reforms (ADR), Congress' income in 2004-05, the year UPA-1 was formed, was Rs 222 crore against BJP's Rs 104 crore. Ever since, the ruling party's coffers have swelled and its total income in the eight years till 2011-12, the latest for which I-T returns are available, was Rs 2,338 crore. During the eight-year period, BJP received Rs 1,303 crore. The big two were followed by CPM with an income of Rs 520 crore and BSP with around Rs 500 crore.

This story seems to have changed. *Congress veterans in Uttar Pradesh say flow of funds from the party is down almost 30% this time. The party typically sends one-fourth of the amount by cheque to the candidate's account. The rest comes in cash; this is mainly directed towards winnable seats.* Said a sitting MP from Maharashtra: "The well-off candidates can make do without leaning on the party, but the others are badly hamstrung this time."

Leading business houses, and sectors that are flush with cash like real estate and mining, are this time almost fully behind the BJP. Half of the 48 Congress-NCP candidates in Maharashtra that TOI spoke to admitted as much. A top builder told this paper, "Most of us are very unhappy with the (Maharashtra) government. In the last three years, hardly any projects have been cleared."

The paucity of funds is apparent from the delay in their disbursal. In 2009, "official" financial assistance came immediately after the names of candidates were announced. This year, the party candidates in Western UP - which goes to the polls in the first three rounds - have had to wait till the last date of withdrawal before receiving any assistance.

In the December assembly polls, sources said the central leadership gave Rs 60 lakh for most seats in Chhattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh, while Delhi and Rajasthan had Congress governments which took care of the candidates.

Partymen in Chhattisgarh say only two seats are likely to see "extra and special" financial help. There was fond hope that the party would give funds to individual seats at par with what was given in 2009, with a hike based on five years of inflation - Rs 1 crore per seat. Nothing has come yet. The anxiety stems from the fact that Congressmen are up against candidates being supported by three-time chief minister Raman Singh who is flush with funds and has the backing of industrialists.

Most leaders in resource-rich Punjab are said to be capable of self-financing yet party money matters in the fight against Akali Dal. A senior leader confessed "it will be like this" - which means that expectations of central funding have to be lowered this time.

The most curious case is the financial powerhouse of Maharashtra. Though Congress has been in government in Mumbai for 15 years, a party leader confessed, "Even we are feeling it." The state has traditionally done without central funding, but this time candidates are having to canvas support personally and even ask resourceful colleagues for help.

In the 2009 Lok Sabha and assembly polls, most Congress nominees had received a healthy financial boost from the party; some figures put it at Rs 50 lakh per candidate. Not this time.

UP Congress leaders say Congress follows a standard system for fund distribution here. Constituencies are graded 'A', 'B' or 'C', depending on the strength of a candidate and the seat's winnability, 'A' being the strongest and 'C' the weakest. Funds are then allotted accordingly.

Congressmen say the party has released up to Rs 50 lakh for seats like Ghaziabad and Saharanpur - both 'A' grade seats. Bigger electoral fights like Lucknow and Varanasi are expected to attract more funds - up to Rs 3-4 crore.

In all this, Congress leaders say, the worst affected would be states like Tamil Nadu where the party has no hope this election after its failure to find a strong ally. Given the dismal state of affairs, TN candidates are not only low on the central leadership's list of priorities, they unable to find sponsors even locally.

In Karnataka, it's different. Several Congress candidates have intensified their campaign minus any financial support from the party. But they aren't complaining. "Gone are the days when we used to get an assured sum from the party. Now there is an unwritten rule in the party that candidates have to fight elections on their own. We are not sure whether it's because of a funds crunch or any other reason," says a party candidate, who is fighting his second successive Lok Sabha polls.

Congress candidates aren’t getting much money from the party - The Times of India


----------



## Parul

cheekybird said:


> Any new clip of Rahul?



Filhaal to nahi hai, jaise ayega, i'll mention you in the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Guys how many of you are gonna vote tomorrow???


----------



## Parul

*Days of Bukharis are history, Aligarh Muslims say *
*
Days of Bukharis are history, Aligarh Muslims say - The Times of India*



Android said:


> Guys how many of you are gonna vote tomorrow???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

NaMo filing Nomination from Vadodara:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> Lol is it Kumar Vishwas from AAP??


dont know !


----------



## Jason bourne

UP se kon he yaha ? 

Ye azamkhan ki speech se aab esa lagta he wo apni seat bacha ne ki koshish kar raha he usse pata chal gaya ge SP ka UP me aab kuch nahi ho sakta kyunki ese statment se hindu vote to aab milne se rahe uski constituency me majority muslim vote ki hongi ....


----------



## Android

Jason bourne said:


> UP se kon he yaha ?
> 
> Ye azamkhan ki speech se aab esa lagta he wo apni seat bacha ne ki koshish kar raha he usse pata chal gaya ge SP ka UP me aab kuch nahi ho sakta kyunki *ese statment se hindu vote to aab milne se rahe uski constituency me* majority muslim vote ki hongi ....



don't underestimate the stupidity of Hindus


----------



## Parul

Please download it and circulate it or share it. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202511022231664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Amit Shah moves HC to get a stay on his arrest??

Why is he doing it?


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Amit Shah moves HC to get a stay on his arrest??
> 
> Why is he doing it?




Kuch reason to hoga hi


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Why intellectuals are running scared of Modi


In democracies, a change of government is no big deal. In India, however, it is a rarity at the national level. In the 66 years of Independence, the Congress has nominally been excluded from power for only 10 years. More interestingly, no prime minister apart from Atal Bihari Vajpayee has been free of any Congress association. Yet, even in the six NDA years, the larger power structure at the Centre was never entirely Congress-mukt. Under Vajpayee, his extremely competent principal secretary Brajesh Mishra, a former diplomat from a prominent Congress family, ensured that the old Establishment was only nominally dispossessed.

It is instructive to be mindful of the past when engaging with the prophecies of impending doom that seem to be dominating conversations of the beautiful people with a stake in next month’s electoral outcome.

The doomsday narrative has captivated an influential section of the Delhi-based intelligentsia and its global friends. They have interpreted the fierce desire for change that is resonating in India as the harbinger of a new authoritarianism that will pander to corporate greed and religious intolerance. In the immediate aftermath of the December 2013 Assembly election, this anxiety was translated into a gush-gush endorsement of the Aam Aadmi Party. However, ever since the white-cap crusaders got drunk on media hype and made a series of tactical miscalculations, concern has given way to visible depression. If the Modi-is-coming jingle on TV is sending the NaMo army into bouts of premature celebration, it is proving psychologically devastating to the Praetorian guards of the “idea of India”.

Of course, not all better-off Indians are living in dread of a possible ‘regime change’. Sensing imminent change, the financial markets are witnessing an unwarranted bull run. Opinion polls also indicate that the surge in the support for Narendra Modi is being primarily driven by aspirational Indians in the 18 to 35 age group. The social profile of the average Modi voter is that he is educated, young and seeking better opportunities. Moreover, support for Modi isn’t confined only to segments where the BJP has a footfall. The polls suggest NaMo is the buzzword throughout India and among all classes and social groups, including Dalits and adivasis but not Muslims.

The question naturally arises: why is a very powerful section of the Establishment, particularly in academia and the media, so utterly unresponsive to the larger groundswell from below? *Why did The Economist, for example, shoehorn itself into a distant election battle with a anyone-but-Modi editorial aimed at amused Indians? *

Earlier there was a fear that the Modi campaign would exacerbate social tensions and leave India emotionally polarized. However, Modi appears to have stuck to his pro-development and anti-Congress script faithfully and not been derailed by identity concerns. Indeed, apart from stray examples of local politicians allowing rhetorical flourishes to get the better of good sense, the 2014 campaign has been fierce but civil. There are pre-existing faultlines but the campaign hasn’t made them sharper.

Yes, there are sharp differences between the BJP and the Congress on economic manage ment, national security and, at a pinch, foreign policy. That’s only natural and it is the articula tion of alternative perspectives that give mean ing to competitive politics. Nor is it the case that Modi champions a voodoo economics that inter national capital finds unappealing compared to the noblesse oblige of the Gandhis Both Margaret Thatcher in 1979 and Ronald Reagan in 1980 fought elections promising a break with ‘consensus politics’. At that time neither Britain nor the US witnessed agonized intellectuals threatening to go into self-exile if the voters chose discontinuity. So what’s unique about Modi?

Part of the answer may lie in Modi’s out sider status. Over generations the Congress has nurtured and patronized an intellectual estab lishment that loosely shared its political as sumptions. These notables fear marginalization and consequent loss of social importance and political influence. They feared it in 1998 too but inveigled their way back, fiercely exploiting the strange desire of some BJP leaders to acquire social respectability.

*Modi, they believe, is cut from a very differ ent cloth. If elected, he may actually begin craft ing an alternative counter-Establishment and not give a damn for the prevailing wisdom in the boudoirs of Sujan Singh Park.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Yeh lo... Aaj bhi ..

Today, violence in Kanpur, stone throwing 11220948


----------



## Jason bourne

watch aajtak : aazamkhan giving interview to rahul saying again and again that media is sold out to modi


----------



## Echo_419

walwal said:


> Did our friend on Newshour primetime spend some minutes to broadcast Azamkhan's vomit about Kargil ? Last couple of days looks they are trying to put spammer in BJP' wheel.



Yesterday Arnab was Bashing SP spokesperson 
Only he was debating on this Kargil issue among all major Poltical parties



Parul said:


> Must appreciate his patriotism:
> 
> *A befitting reply to AAP volunteers. *A nationalist Indian venting out his feelings on separatist agenda of AAP, after being disturbed while campaigning in Chandigarh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1480331895511671



Youtube version upload Karo yaar Hamm Apple wale bhi hai yaha pe 



Parul said:


> Filhaal to nahi hai, jaise ayega, i'll mention you in the post.


Mention me too



Parul said:


> Please download it and circulate it or share it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202511022231664



Aree youtube version bhi dal doo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Travelling through Western UP it's clear that there's big Hindu consolidation in @narendramodi favour. Even cadre of other parties deserting..

"@rahulkanwal: Travelling through Western UP it's clear that there's big Hindu consolidation in @narendramodi favour. Even cadre of other parties deserting"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @Parul @Roybot @JanjaWeed @Indischer @levina @madooxno9



Did I miss something???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> I heard from a reliable source that @Ayush , @levina & @Parul voted for the RSS !
> 
> Zalim logggg !


sahi suna  



levina said:


> Did I miss something???


hmm,communal clash in kanpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> Did I miss something???



Page #1027
post #15405

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

@Parul @jha @Roybot @Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453862695414935553

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

kaykay said:


> @Parul @jha @Roybot @Android
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453862695414935553



They are protestin for some waqf board land issue I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

chak de INDIA said:


> Page #1027
> post #15405


Aahhh 

India is caught between Scylla and Charybdis.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

kaykay said:


> @Parul @jha @Roybot @Android
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453862695414935553


@Aditya Raj Kaul - methinks he is the Panun Kashmir guy


----------



## Roybot

SarthakGanguly said:


> @Aditya Raj Kaul - methinks he is the Panun Kashmir guy



He is ,unlike some fake as Kashmiri wannabe Bengali Ganguly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Roybot said:


> He is ,unlike some fake as Kashmiri wannabe Bengali Ganguly


 Wish some day comes when a Bengali living safe in xyz will want to be a Kashiri 
Actually I pole vaulted from Bongladosh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> @Parul @jha @Roybot @Android
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453862695414935553




Good Timing... These Shias must be protesting against Ahmad Patel. He is involved in scam of Waqf Land of shias. Shias are up for grabs for BJP. I hope BJP supports them. Getting 20% muslim votes is not a small achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

jha said:


> Good Timing... These Shias must be protesting against Ahmad Patel. He is involved in some Waqf Land of shias. Shias are up for grabs for BJP. I hope BJP supports them. Getting 20% muslim votes is not a small achievement.


31 %  In our state also it's almost the same. 27% Shia  And they looooveeeee India  
Ok that's an oversimplification

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Message from the Northeast | The Indian Express | Page 99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Congress feels it can win 170 Lok Sabha seat : Delhi, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Android said:


> Guys how many of you are gonna vote tomorrow???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

LUCKNOW: The Aam Aadmi Party has landed in yet another embarrassing situation. Apprehending that party's Lucknow candidate Jaaved Jaaferi's nomination might be rejected because of 'some anomalies' in his voter registration, the AAP also made Adarsh Shastri file his nomination as a "covering candidate". Both filed their papers on the last day for nominations on Wednesday.
Jaaferi, who lives in Mumbai, sources said, had last voted in 2008. Thereafter, his name got deleted from the voters' list and he was not registered as a voter anywhere in India. When party decided to field him from Lucknow, Jaaferi applied online to get himself listed as a voter in Lucknow at the eleventh hour. The last date for voter registration was March 30. His name was included in the voters' list on April 7.
However, sources said, there was 'some anomaly' in the voter ID card. As a result, party asked Adarsh Shastri, who has been fielded from Allahabad, to come to Lucknow overnight and file his nomination from the Lucknow seat as well. AAP leaders say that in case the Election Commission rejects Jaaferi's nomination, Adarsh Shastri will be official candidate of the party in Lucknow. The name of Shastri, who is a grandson of former prime minister late Lal Bahadur Shastri, was selected for Lucknow but later he was replaced by Jaaferi. The local AAP unit had opposed Jaaferi's selection.
AAP's state spokesperson Vaibhav Maheshwari rubbished reports of anomalies in Jaaferi's papers. He said that there is a provision of putting up a "covering candidate". "The apprehension was because of delay on the part of the government officials to include Jaaferi's name in the voters' list. The party had asked Adarsh Shastri in advance to be ready with his papers as a precautionary measure because Lucknow is an important seat and we do not want to give walkover to opposition parties," he said.

Two AAP candidates, Jaaved Jaaferi and Adarsh Shastri, file nominations from Lucknow - The Times of India

Lol this is how they want to change the system? Truly KRANTIKARI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Its very interesting to see BJP gaining strength in South while Congress loosing its grip. I am sure by next election BJP will have replaced Congress in TN and Andhra..


 
Congress is completely out, yes. But I can assure you that BJP is nowere here. They'll survive through alliances for now.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Congress feels it can win 170 Lok Sabha seat : Delhi, News - India Today


What? Pappu was predicting more than 206 seats only couple of weeks ago. As per him Congis are going to do better than last time around!


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> BJP is supporting JP narayan in his seat.


 
JP is a good man, but I don't think he's looking at an alliance with BJP. Their politics are very different.


----------



## Soumitra

Azam Khan defends remark on role of Muslims in Kargil victory - The Times of India



Roybot said:


> Congress feels it can win 170 Lok Sabha seat : Delhi, News - India Today


you posted in the wrong thread. Please post here
Stupid & Funny from all over the world. | Page 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Soumitra said:


> Azam Khan defends remark on role of Muslims in Kargil victory - The Times of India
> 
> 
> you posted in the wrong thread. Please post here
> Stupid & Funny from all over the world. | Page 360



Dude can you kindly post the links of 
1.how BJP manifesto is deffrent from AAP & CONG 
2.Imp people who have praised BJP manifesto


----------



## jha

40% of AAP candidates in Madhya Pradesh have criminal records, 30% are billionaires - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

@SpArK : Did you wrote a comment on Azam Khan issue yesterday on Times Now channel ???


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> 40% of AAP candidates in Madhya Pradesh have criminal records, 30% are billionaires - The Times of India



Our very Good relatives of Saint Harshchandra................The Aam Admis!! 

BTW, there is NO (lot of emphasis needed) AAP effect in MP, BJP will sweep with atleast 3/4 seats.


----------



## Indischer

jha said:


> 40% of AAP candidates in Madhya Pradesh have criminal records, 30% are billionaires - The Times of India



Who told you criminals and billionaires aren't aam aadmis? You just have to feel like an aam aadmi to qualify as one....and yes, wearing an old crumpled shawl/mothridden sweater is enough to prove that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Echo_419 said:


> Dude can you kindly post the links of
> 1.how BJP manifesto is deffrent from AAP & CONG
> 2.Imp people who have praised BJP manifesto


1.Some brief highlights. On big issues all are more or less but same but Its implementation which matters. And in my opinion BJP's menifesto is quite balanced in overall scenario from National security to development.
Election manifestos: BJP, Congress and AAP's stand on key issues - Economic Times


----------



## GreenFoe

@kaykay @jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra @onu1886
@VeeraBahadur @VeeraBhadra @kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
@banvanaxl @Marxist @Rajaraja Chola @MST @drunken-monke @blood @eowyn @GURU DUTT
@sarjenprabhu @naveen mishra @DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @ni8mare @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @Fawkes @Sunny009 @NKVD



Can you guys send this SMS to all your friends in india ? also tell all who you know in this forum and online to do the same :|

*Hindi:*


> Vote zarur den! Ghar p bethoge to anti national,bhrsht,vikasvirodhi log laut aenge.Modi ko jitayan,kamal p batan dabaen.pls frwrd to all ,desh k swal hai



*English*:


> Pls do VOTE! Else corrupt anti devlpment,anti nationals will come again to power.Vote 4 Modi,Vote on Lotus.Pls Frwrd to All ,Its time to save the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## kaykay

A very good read. MUST READ I say.
‘All depends on persons Modi will choose. He must not take any tainted person, not worry about Oppn here, and make CMs partners in governing India’ | The Indian Express


----------



## Jason bourne

GreenFoe said:


> @kaykay @jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra @onu1886
> @VeeraBahadur @VeeraBhadra @kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
> @banvanaxl @Marxist @Rajaraja Chola @MST @drunken-monke @blood @eowyn @GURU DUTT
> @sarjenprabhu @naveen mishra @DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @ni8mare @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @Fawkes @Sunny009 @NKVD
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys send this SMS to all your friends in india ? also tell all who you know in this forum and online to do the same :|
> 
> *Hindi:*
> 
> 
> *English*:




First tell me why not mentioned my name do I look like antinational :X


----------



## Jason bourne

Major gain for BJP in Jamnagar city. Congress's face of local unit Shri Jitu Lal adopts saffron. More power to BJP candidate Poonam Madam.


----------



## GreenFoe

Jason bourne said:


> First tell me why not mentioned my name do I look like antinational :X


OHH sorry i dont have full list  can you share this


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Roybot said:


> Congress feels it can win 170 Lok Sabha seat : Delhi, News - India Today


Lol , Congress will even not cross 75 seats... 
I heard that Mullah Parties voting for any member against BJP. It doesn't make sense. Their vote is already divided in this case. Lol. What we expect from stone age Mullahs. Their mentality is stuck in 7th century.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Lol , Congress will even not cross 75 seats...
> I heard that Mullah Parties voting for any member against BJP. It doesn't make sense. Their vote is already divided in this case. Lol. What we expect from stone age Mullahs. Their mentality is stuck in 7th century.



Every consolidation (which is likely) will trigger a counter consolidation,so not that bad for BJP :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

@jha 

does this looks correct ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somnath




----------



## Soumitra

The West and Modi by Head On : Minhaz Merchant's blog-The Times Of India

This explains why suddenly Gaurdian and the economists have started writing against Modi


----------



## lightoftruth

this is why congress wins from east delhi.


----------



## NKVD

lightoftruth said:


> this is why congress wins from east delhi.


d
No chance East delhi Have Majority Of Purabiyas Who are in full Modi-fied Right Now Congress Is Out of Contest from there It Btw AAp And Bjp Now And Edge Is Completely Favors Mahesh Giri From East Delhi As He got Support From Lal Bihari Tiwari


----------



## lightoftruth

NKVD said:


> d
> No chance East delhi Have Majority Of Purabiyas Who are in full Modi-fied Right Now Congress Is Out of Contest from there It Btw AAp And Bjp Now And Edge Is Completely Favors Mahesh Giri Fro East Delhi


I'll be glad if im wrong but congress has considerable vote share here. Purabiyas living in unsettled colony's are also somewhat divided btw AAP N BJP.


----------



## NKVD

lightoftruth said:


> I'll be glad if im wrong but congress has considerable vote share here. Purabiyas living in unsettled colony's are also somewhat divided btw AAP N BJP.


Yeah And Bjp Too Have Very Strong Base here Lal bihari tiwari Won Three Times from here He defeated Congress heavyweights Like Sheila Dixit ,Ashok k Walia, Hkl Bhagat From here. Purabiyas Will Never Compromise on Modi Factor.


----------



## Soumitra

Sagarika Ghose trying desperately trying to bring 2002 again and again in her "Open Mike" program. she wants to somehow try to stop modi. Watch her program today from Vadodara


----------



## Android

A big day tomorrow


----------



## lightoftruth

NKVD said:


> Yeah And Bjp Too Have Very Strong Base here Lal bihari tiwari Won Three Times from here He defeated Congress heavyweights Like Sheila Dixit ,Ashok k Walia, Hkl Bhagat From here. Purabiyas Will Never Compromise on Modi Factor.


Tiwari's time was over in 2004.don't know how much impact Mahesh Giri can have in areas like jangpura,okhala,lakshmi nagar.

although if Purabiyas doesn't gets divided ,it will be easy.


----------



## Star Wars

Thing is once Modi comes to power all these intellectuals will loose their much vaunted influence they once had , this is something they fear , even during Vajpyee Congress had considerable power ...


----------



## NKVD

lightoftruth said:


> Tiwari's time was over in 2004.don't know how much impact Mahesh Giri can have in areas like jangpura,okhala,lakshmi nagar.
> although if Purabiyas doesn't gets divided ,it will be easy.


Mate Time Comes Down Too Every One-Time H K L Bhagat was Considered Undefeated. But We See Him Defeated.The Point is Since Bjp Started Fighting this Constituency From 1991.Ratio in East Delhi changed Bjp Won This Seat 5 Times and Congress 2 times . And After Seeing Condition Of Congress in Delhi Legislative Election Don't Think They have Chance Only Miracle Can Save Congress from This Seat. Mahesh giri is A Very Known Figure there, Its My Experience My Mother Home (Nana) Live in Sakarpur I Know Some Math there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

wow Livemint ground report haryana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Wow, Very interesting fight in Delhi.
It's BJP V Congress V AAP. eek:


----------



## GreenFoe

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Wow, Very interesting fight in Delhi.
> It's BJP V Congress V AAP. eek:



Will give you exit poll numbers by evening :|


----------



## jiki

Android said:


> Guys how many of you are gonna vote tomorrow???



are today i am ready to be inked with modi's color  "us rang me main rangna chahta hun" 

Myself going to vote on 10th april from odisha . Here our local BJP mla candidate "Dilip Ray"( owner MAYFAIR hotel chains and very strong oldies of BJD) have already bought every one over here and also for the MP seat 

Awesome saffron wave never seen such one not even in Vajpayee era, especially in Rourkela ( watch Modiji video of Advani nomination filing in Gandhinagar, He praised the unexpected large turnout to his rally in his speech after the event)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Guys we do so much discussion on PDF but it is all a waste if we do not go out and vote. I request everyone to take some time, stand in that line and vote. Please vote the future of India is in your hands.

Please post pic of your inked fingur to show your pride

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

GreenFoe said:


> @kaykay @jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra @onu1886
> @VeeraBahadur @VeeraBhadra @kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
> @banvanaxl @Marxist @Rajaraja Chola @MST @drunken-monke @blood @eowyn @GURU DUTT
> @sarjenprabhu @naveen mishra @DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @ni8mare @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @Fawkes @Sunny009 @NKVD
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys send this SMS to all your friends in india ? also tell all who you know in this forum and online to do the same :|
> 
> *Hindi:*
> 
> 
> *English*:





Hey why dont u mentioned me i m doing alot of volunteering my self already arranged a 120 no of votes on ground and ample of social net work like india 272 on a daily basis for MODI oops for bjp, do i look like a apptard to u

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Soumitra said:


> Guys we do so much discussion on PDF but it is all a waste if we do not go out and vote. I request everyone to take some time, stand in that line and vote. Please vote the future of India is in your hands.
> 
> Please post pic of your inked fingur to show your pride



Main 24 april ko vote daaloonga... 

Every Indian PDFian must vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anathema

When are the Exit POLLS coming ? That would definetly give an indicator


----------



## kaykay

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Wow, Very interesting fight in Delhi.
> It's BJP V Congress V AAP. eek:


Yes. But congress is weak and except New Delhi seat, none have chances to win and even on that seat, BJP's candidate is very strong and could win too. Fight is directly between BJP and AAP.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

anathema said:


> When are the Exit POLLS coming ? That would definetly give an indicator




Exit polls banned till last phase of polling.



jha said:


> Main 24 april ko vote daaloonga...
> 
> Every Indian PDFian must vote.



Bangalore for NaMo 








GreenFoe said:


> Every consolidation (which is likely) will trigger a counter consolidation,so not that bad for BJP :|



If this happens BJP will win 400 seats


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Modi to cadre*: Reach out to households and booths, as we cannot beat Congress in their ability to spend such money, misuse state machinery or resort to any dirty tricks. The only power we have is the power of organisation.”


BJP Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi asked the party rank and file to concentrate on running a grounded election campaign focussing on booths and households as he said polls are not won through rallies and TV debates.

Addressing the BJP National Council here, Modi gave simple, common sensical suggestions to the party cadre ahead of the Lok Sabha elections.

Striking a note of sarcasm, the Gujarat Chief Minister said “we cannot beat Congress in their way of running a campaign. We do not have the ability to spend such money, misuse state machinery or resort to any dirty tricks. The power we have is the power of organisation.”

He asked party workers to touch an emotional cord with people when they go on a door-to-door campaign. “When you go to collect ‘one note’ for the party to 10 crore families, you should ask them what they want from their government, ask them don’t you want change. Talk to them about issues they are emotional about,” he said.

Modi, a former General Secretary (Organisation) of BJP, said he is speaking as a party organisation man and not as the PM candidate of the party.

“The more grounded our campaign is, the greater will be its benefit. A poll victory takes birth in a polling booth and not in public rallies, TV debates, posters or through magazines… Losing in a polling booth does not win you elections,” Modi said.

He told party workers that in each booth, which has around 700 votes, they should try to ensure that 350 votes are cast for BJP. “This means you have to reach out to 100 families per booth,” he said.

Some of the suggestions which struck an instant cord with the cadre was to get BJP symbol lotus applied in henna on the palms of 10 crore women across the country by February end, show BJP videos to groups of 25-30 women in different places every day, and touching an emotional cord with people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Ill be going to vote today in a few hours

Its already 20% voting in Kerala in first 3 hours.....


----------



## Soumitra

*A slap worth Rs 85 lakh: AAP coffers swell every time Kejriwal attacked*

NEW DELHI: Attacks on its leader Arvind Kejriwal appear to be a blessing in disguise for the Aam Aadmi Party. *Donations to the party have registered a significant increase after four of the five attacks on Kejriwal. After Tuesday's attack, the party received contributions of over Rs 85 lakh from the previous day's Rs 29 lakh.*

*Despite this spike, AAP has only managed to collect Rs 24.53 crore from 86,649 donors from 111 countries since December 12. This is a far cry from the Rs 100 crore target that the party has set for itself.*

Kejriwal has been at the receiving end of ink splotches, eggs, punches and slaps during the last two months of campaigning across the country. On March 28, he was hit on the neck at Rohtak, Haryana. That day, the party collected Rs 42 lakh in donations compared to Rs 39 lakh the previous day.

Similarly, after Kejriwal was punched and slapped at Dakshinpuri in south Delhi on April 4, online donations soared to Rs 1.35 crore from the previous day's Rs 35.13 lakh. When ink and eggs were thrown at the AAP leader in Varanasi on March 25, donations increased to Rs 48 lakh from Rs 19 lakh.

Contributions went up sharply on Tuesday after Kejriwal was slapped by an apparently disgruntled auto driver. An AAP leader, in fact, said traffic on the party website witnessed a huge increase on Tuesday, causing a technical glitch.

The only exception to this trend was when Kejriwal was attacked on March 8 in Ahmedabad, when donations came down from Rs 16.46 lakh to Rs 13 lakh.

But party leaders are concerned at the slow pace of donations. This is in sharp contrast to the Delhi assembly elections where the party was able to collect Rs 20 crore and even announced that it would not take any more donations after it met its target.

A slap worth Rs 85 lakh: AAP coffers swell every time Kejriwal attacked - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

10.1% voting in Delhi till 9 AM.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454113164079022080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454113532754137088
22% turnout in west UP till 10 AM.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454112754031271936


----------



## HariPrasad

Peaceful Civilian said:


> What is situation in jharkand... Who is strong there in this election ??




BJP 

BJP is likely to get 80% of seats.


----------



## jha

BJP cadre must ensure maximum voting.. Early reports not good in Delhi..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454112135715774464


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Why intellectuals are running scared of Modi
> 
> 
> In democracies, a change of government is no big deal. In India, however, it is a rarity at the national level. In the 66 years of Independence, the Congress has nominally been excluded from power for only 10 years. More interestingly, no prime minister apart from Atal Bihari Vajpayee has been free of any Congress association. Yet, even in the six NDA years, the larger power structure at the Centre was never entirely Congress-mukt. Under Vajpayee, his extremely competent principal secretary Brajesh Mishra, a former diplomat from a prominent Congress family, ensured that the old Establishment was only nominally dispossessed.
> 
> It is instructive to be mindful of the past when engaging with the prophecies of impending doom that seem to be dominating conversations of the beautiful people with a stake in next month’s electoral outcome.
> 
> The doomsday narrative has captivated an influential section of the Delhi-based intelligentsia and its global friends. They have interpreted the fierce desire for change that is resonating in India as the harbinger of a new authoritarianism that will pander to corporate greed and religious intolerance. In the immediate aftermath of the December 2013 Assembly election, this anxiety was translated into a gush-gush endorsement of the Aam Aadmi Party. However, ever since the white-cap crusaders got drunk on media hype and made a series of tactical miscalculations, concern has given way to visible depression. If the Modi-is-coming jingle on TV is sending the NaMo army into bouts of premature celebration, it is proving psychologically devastating to the Praetorian guards of the “idea of India”.
> 
> Of course, not all better-off Indians are living in dread of a possible ‘regime change’. Sensing imminent change, the financial markets are witnessing an unwarranted bull run. Opinion polls also indicate that the surge in the support for Narendra Modi is being primarily driven by aspirational Indians in the 18 to 35 age group. The social profile of the average Modi voter is that he is educated, young and seeking better opportunities. Moreover, support for Modi isn’t confined only to segments where the BJP has a footfall. The polls suggest NaMo is the buzzword throughout India and among all classes and social groups, including Dalits and adivasis but not Muslims.
> 
> The question naturally arises: why is a very powerful section of the Establishment, particularly in academia and the media, so utterly unresponsive to the larger groundswell from below? *Why did The Economist, for example, shoehorn itself into a distant election battle with a anyone-but-Modi editorial aimed at amused Indians? *
> 
> Earlier there was a fear that the Modi campaign would exacerbate social tensions and leave India emotionally polarized. However, Modi appears to have stuck to his pro-development and anti-Congress script faithfully and not been derailed by identity concerns. Indeed, apart from stray examples of local politicians allowing rhetorical flourishes to get the better of good sense, the 2014 campaign has been fierce but civil. There are pre-existing faultlines but the campaign hasn’t made them sharper.
> 
> Yes, there are sharp differences between the BJP and the Congress on economic manage ment, national security and, at a pinch, foreign policy. That’s only natural and it is the articula tion of alternative perspectives that give mean ing to competitive politics. Nor is it the case that Modi champions a voodoo economics that inter national capital finds unappealing compared to the noblesse oblige of the Gandhis Both Margaret Thatcher in 1979 and Ronald Reagan in 1980 fought elections promising a break with ‘consensus politics’. At that time neither Britain nor the US witnessed agonized intellectuals threatening to go into self-exile if the voters chose discontinuity. So what’s unique about Modi?
> 
> Part of the answer may lie in Modi’s out sider status. Over generations the Congress has nurtured and patronized an intellectual estab lishment that loosely shared its political as sumptions. These notables fear marginalization and consequent loss of social importance and political influence. They feared it in 1998 too but inveigled their way back, fiercely exploiting the strange desire of some BJP leaders to acquire social respectability.
> 
> *Modi, they believe, is cut from a very differ ent cloth. If elected, he may actually begin craft ing an alternative counter-Establishment and not give a damn for the prevailing wisdom in the boudoirs of Sujan Singh Park.*




I believe that bad people should be scarred from Prime Minister. In case of our present prime minister, Opposite is true.


----------



## cheekybird

Kon jeeta?  @Parul @arp2041 @Dem!god

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-King

Namotard idiots bribing people in polling booths such low life people


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Is it AAP all the way again in Delhi?


----------



## Indian-King

SarthakGanguly said:


> Is it AAP all the way again in Delhi?


Yeeeees


----------



## kaykay

SarthakGanguly said:


> Is it AAP all the way again in Delhi?


AAP was tailing behind BJP and even Congress during early hours. Don't know the current situation. Will call to one IBN7 friend during recess.


----------



## kurup

VOTED FOR BJP ....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CorporateAffairs

AAP will lose deposit in one seat in Delhi.

BJP - 3-5
AAP - 1-2
Cong 0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

cheekybird said:


> Kon jeeta?  @Parul @arp2041 @Dem!god



Yaar Hamm bhi Delhi wale hai 
On your question 
BJP is likely to win west Delhi questions every one I asked is voting for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

SarthakGanguly said:


> Is it AAP all the way again in Delhi?



AAP will miserably fail in lok sabha elections. May 16th will be a heart burn to AAPmaggots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Reliable source through sms saying that in Delhi, Muslims are voting for Congress and deserted AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cheekybird

Echo_419 said:


> Yaar Hamm bhi Delhi wale hai
> On your question
> BJP is likely to win west Delhi questions every one I asked is voting for BJP


Main hoti to congress ko deti vote 



kaykay said:


> Reliable source through sms saying that in Delhi, Muslims are voting for Congress and deserted AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Message from the Northeast | The Indian Express | Page 99




If BJP can strengthen itself in NE, It is all over for Congress. Now No body can save congress from down fall and vice a versa for BJP.


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> Reliable source through sms saying that in Delhi, Muslims are voting for Congress and deserted AAP.



Not true entirely. Majority of Shias are voting for AAP in Delhi. BJP failed to gain their votes..


----------



## HariPrasad

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Lol , Congress will even not cross 75 seats...
> I heard that Mullah Parties voting for any member against BJP. It doesn't make sense. Their vote is already divided in this case. Lol. What we expect from stone age Mullahs. Their mentality is stuck in 7th century.




SO Sad for congress. It can not feel winning more than 170 seats.


----------



## kaykay

My prediction about Delhi:
Scenario-1
Turnout between 60-65%, BJP may win 3-4 seats.
Scenarion-2
Turnout between 65-70%, BJP may win 4-5 seats.
Scenario-3
Turnout above 70%, BJP may win 5-7 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Not true entirely. Majority of Shias are voting for AAP in Delhi. BJP failed to gain their votes..




When they will test the fundamentalism of Sunnis, They will certainly lean towards the BJP.


----------



## jha

cheekybird said:


> Main hoti to congress ko deti vote



Aap ke option hai Pakistan ke Congress PPP ko vote dene ka..  Jeeye Bhutto...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Not true entirely. Majority of Shias are voting for AAP in Delhi. BJP failed to gain their votes..


Yes Shias are going for AAP in Delhi while Sunnis are with Congress.


----------



## cheekybird

jha said:


> Aap ke option hai Pakistan ke Congress PPP ko vote dene ka..  Jeeye Bhutto...


There's hell of a difference in that ugly brat bilawal and cute Rahul


----------



## CorporateAffairs

We got Modi married as a child: Damodar.

Modi's older brother Sombhai Damodar Modi, issued a statement this morning explaining that their family had married him off as a child, but he walked away; he only ever saw the entire country as his family and responsibility.

"What happened 45-50 years ago should be seen in context with the circumstances of a poor and superstitious family," Sombhai Modi said, urging Indians to vote for his brother.



kaykay said:


> Reliable source through sms saying that in Delhi, Muslims are voting for Congress and deserted AAP.



Why do you need to vote for the Kid, when the Mom is also in the fray 



kaykay said:


> Yes Shias are going for AAP in Delhi while Sunnis are with Congress.



Shias will vote for BJP.



cheekybird said:


> Main hoti to congress ko deti vote



Not surprised, afterall congress is the party for islam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> AAP will lose deposit in one seat in Delhi.
> 
> BJP - 3-5
> AAP - 1-2
> Cong 0




Are yaar @CorporateAffairs figure to match karo. Pura 7 nahin hota.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

cheekybird said:


> There's hell of a difference in that ugly brat bilawal and cute Rahul



Cute Rahul..? He is 43.. He stopped being cute 20 years ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

kurup said:


> VOTED FOR BJP ....



I will be very happy seeing BJP winning at least a seat in Kerala..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454136062374207488


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Cute Rahul..? He is 43.. He stopped being cute 20 years ago...



The person finding him cute could be 43 as well.


----------



## kaykay

kurup said:


> VOTED FOR BJP ....


Dude some say that Shashi throor is losing in TVM and BJP candidate might win. Is that true?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

jbond197 said:


> I will be very happy seeing BJP winning at least a seat in Kerala..



Almost everybody I know also share the same thought ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

so which party is ahead so far ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

kaykay said:


> Dude some say that Shashi throor is losing in TVM and BJP candidate might win. Is that true?



Very high chance for O.Rajagopal .

@SpArK can shed more light into it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

kurup said:


> Very high chance for O.Rajagopal .
> 
> @SpArK can shed more light into it .


Thank you.
Anyway 25% turnout in Delhi by 11 AM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> The person finding him cute could be 43 as well.



Ahem Ahem.. @cheekybird

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

kaykay said:


> Thank you.
> Anyway 25% turnout in Delhi by 11 AM.



It is 36% in kerala right now .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

jbond197 said:


> The person finding him cute could be 43 as well.


You're just jealous of him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

BDforever said:


> so which party is ahead so far ?


Well results will be out on 16th May but on ground BJP has surely got more support than any other party almost everywhere.


----------



## anonymus

* +1 for BJP.*


*South Delhi constituency. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

kurup said:


> It is 36% in kerala right now .


Impressive. Seems Kerala will knock 80% easily this time while rest of the states will see between 65-75%. I have a feeling that Delhi's turnout will be lowest among all states.


----------



## cheekybird

jha said:


> Ahem Ahem.. @cheekybird


Modi ka supporter hai woh,what else do you expect


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> Well results will be out on 16th May but on ground BJP has surely got more support than any other party almost everywhere.



Bhyi.. Tu ground pe hai kya..? Kahan..? Kya haal hai voters ka..?


----------



## cheekybird

BDforever said:


> so which party is ahead so far ?


Congress jeet rahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

helow kya hal chal he desh ka


----------



## jha

anonymus said:


> * +1 for BJP.*
> 
> *South Delhi constituency. *



Itni jaldi result bhi aa gaya..? Thora samhal ke bhai mere.. Last time AAPtards came in huge numbers in evening..


----------



## anonymus

jha said:


> Itni jaldi result bhi aa gaya..? Thora samhal ke bhai mere.. Last time AAPtards came in huge numbers in evening..



I was posting about my vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Bhyi.. Tu ground pe hai kya..? Kahan..? Kya haal hai voters ka..?




bhai woto vadodara se he lucky guy will be voting for modi himself  30 th april ko


----------



## BDforever

kaykay said:


> Well results will be out on 16th May but on ground BJP has surely got more support than any other party almost everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

kaykay said:


> Impressive. Seems Kerala will knock 80% easily this time while rest of the states will see between 65-75%. I have a feeling that Delhi's turnout will be lowest among all states.



Yes , chances of hitting 80+ is high .


----------



## jha

cheekybird said:


> Congress jeet rahi hai



Kya bol rahi ho yaar... Aisa bhi kya kar diya hum logon ne tumhara.. Itna gussa ... 

Is se achchha to attack kar do India pe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Bhyi.. Tu ground pe hai kya..? Kahan..? Kya haal hai voters ka..?


I am not but younger cousin is in IBN7 and telling me all this. Right now he is in Greater Noida while earlier he was in New Delhi.


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> bhai woto vadodara se he lucky guy will be voting for modi himself  30 th april ko



Hmm... Good for him.. Feeling kinda jealous..


----------



## cheekybird

jha said:


> Kya bol rahi ho yaar... Aisa bhi kya kar diya hum logon ne tumhara.. Itna gussa ...
> 
> Is se achchha to attack kar do India pe...


Dotson pe koi attack kerta hai bhala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

BDforever said:


> View attachment 24135


 Why crying..? You wont get Pink slip after swearing in of Modi jee.. Have talked with Home ministry. You will get a raise.. Just keep recruiting more like you..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

BDforever said:


> View attachment 24135


Kion Sara waqt emotional atyachar kerte ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Satya Pal Singh attacked by Ajit singh's men in bagpat..


----------



## jha

cheekybird said:


> Dotson pe koi attack kerta hai bhala



To fir aisi bad dua to na do hum gareeb logon ko... Humne to kabhi nahin kaha ki " Imran is winning "..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> bhai woto vadodara se he lucky guy will be voting for modi himself  30 th april ko


Yes dude. Can't wait for 30th april so that I can vote for Modi himself. By the way I am also a voter of Deoria contituency in UP but can't vote second time so won't go there. Lols


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> Satya Pal Singh attacked by Ajit singh's men..



Is baar haar raha hai Chhota Choudhary.. Isliye tarap raha hai..


----------



## SarthakGanguly

kaykay said:


> Thank you.
> Anyway 25% turnout in Delhi by 11 AM.


Seems like a whitewash then.


----------



## jha

SarthakGanguly said:


> Seems like a whitewash then.



Whitewash to hum Bihari kar rahe hain... Staggering margin se aage hai BJP... Kuch seekho hum logon se...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Whitewash to hum Bihari kar rahe hain... Staggering margin se aage hai BJP... Kuch seekho hum logon se...


Bhai aap kuch bhi kaho but hum Gujarati voters will make Modi win by the biggest margin country has ever seen. Its Vadodara vs Varanasi, dekhte hai kaun jyada votes deta hai modi ko.
PS: by the way I am UP wala and Gujarati both. Lols

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Kon jeeta?  @Parul @arp2041 @Dem!god


kaun jeeta......
result 16 may ko declare hoga......

aap to kuch jayada hi excited ho indian polls ko leke.......rahul gandi aise bhi haarne wala hai.....koi fayada nai hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Dem!god said:


> kaun jeeta......
> result 16 may ko declare hoga......
> 
> aap to kuch jayada hi excited ho indian polls ko leke.......rahul gandi aise bhi haarne wala hai.....koi fayada nai hai....


Mujhe pata hai congress jeete gi ..modi ji aeeinge India ko pitwaeinge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> Bhai aap kuch bhi kaho but hum Gujarati voters will make Modi win by the biggest margin country has ever seen. Its Vadodara vs Varanasi, dekhte hai kaun jyada votes deta hai modi ko.
> PS: by the way I am UP wala and Gujarati both. Lols



Ghanta... Mragin se kuch nhi hota.. Clean sweep kar ke dikhao Gujrat mein..
75 seat de rahe hain Modi ko UP-Bihar se..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

jha said:


> To fir aisi bad dua to na do hum gareeb logon ko... Humne to kabhi nahin kaha ki " Imran is winning "..


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Mujhe pata hai congress jeete gi ..modi ji aeeinge India ko pitwaeinge


agar congress jiti ...then i will surely do that dance on baby doll....song.....
and will upload here on defence.pk....



cheekybird said:


>


u want imran khan govt in pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

Dem!god said:


> agar congress jiti ...then i will surely do that dance on baby doll....song.....
> and will upload here on defence.pk....


Chal jhoote

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Ghanta... Mragin se kuch nhi hota.. Clean sweep kar ke dikhao Gujrat mein..
> 75 seat de rahe hain Modi ko UP-Bihar se..


Aabki baar clean sweep bhi hoga. 25 to koi rok nahi sakta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Dem!god said:


> u want imran khan govt in pakistan....


Yes but dil ke arma ansoo main beh Gaye  @Leader



kaykay said:


> Aabki baar clean sweep bhi hoga. 25 to koi rok nahi sakta hai.


I agree congress will sweep

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Chal jhoote


hehehe......
jab aap ko sab pata hai to ye bhi pata hoga ki ..abki baar modi sarkar.....


cheekybird said:


> Yes but dil ke arma ansoo main beh Gaye  @Leader
> 
> 
> I agree congress will sweep


why u no support ur current PM....he is doing fantastic work for pakistan currently.....
kitne MoU sigh kiye hai..aur pata nai..kya kya policies for economic revival.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

cheekybird said:


> Yes but dil ke arma ansoo main beh Gaye  @Leader
> 
> 
> I agree congress will sweep


Hahahaha yes congress will sweep in a way by getting not a singal seat in Gujarat. Gujarat+ MP+ Rajasthan has 80 seats combined and BJP has good chance to win 75 of them.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

@cheekybird - I will tell you a Golden Truth.
Rahul is campaigning for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cheekybird

Dem!god said:


> hehehe......
> jab aap ko sab pata hai to ye bhi pata hoga ki ..abki baar modi sarkar.....


Modi ji aeeinge India ko pitwaeinge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

@jha aap bhumihar ho kya? Just curious.


----------



## cheekybird

SarthakGanguly said:


> @cheekybird - I will tell you a Golden Truth.
> Rahul is campaigning for BJP.


So? Does that make him any less cuter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

cheekybird said:


> Yes but dil ke arma ansoo main beh Gaye  @Leader
> 
> 
> I agree congress will sweep



Is baar Pakistan mein Altaf bhai jeetenge... Hum log is baar Jaane wale hain Bihar se campaiging ke liye..


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> @jha aap bhumihar ho kya? Just curious.



No.. Maithil Brahmin..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

jha said:


> *Is baar Pakistan mein Altaf bhai jeetenge.*.. Hum log is baar Jaane wale hain Bihar se campaiging ke liye..


Ok now you got my attention,you dushman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

cheekybird said:


> So? Does that make him any less cuter


Ok let me see - 

Cheeky devi 'supports' Rahul. Rahul campaigns for Modi(his speeches turn hardcore Congress loyalists to Modi fanboys). Cheekyji supports Modi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Modi ji aeeinge India ko pitwaeinge


lola.....
kisse pitwaege......zara hume bhi to pata chale......
I think even our relation with pakistan will improve considerably under BJP regime .... last time me bhi BJP sarkar ne bahut mehnat kiya tha .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> No.. Maithil Brahmin..


Okay. My grandma(mom's side) is also a maithli. Don't understand when she speaks in maithli. Lols


----------



## Dem!god

SarthakGanguly said:


> Ok let me see -
> 
> *Cheeky devi* 'supports' Rahul. Rahul campaigns for Modi(his speeches turn hardcore Congress loyalists to Modi fanboys). Cheekyji supports Modi!!!


@cheekybird what sorcery is this.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

SarthakGanguly said:


> Ok let me see -
> 
> Cheeky devi 'supports' Rahul. Rahul campaigns for Modi(his speeches turn hardcore Congress loyalists to Modi fanboys). Cheekyji supports Modi!!!


Whatever 



Dem!god said:


> @cheekybird what sorcery is this.....


I don't know,pata nahin kab unhon ne Devi bana Diya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

cheekybird said:


> Whatever


Kaash PDF me Rahul hotein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

kaykay said:


> @jha aap bhumihar ho kya? Just curious.



Jha Bhumihar nahi hote, maithil brahman.


----------



## cheekybird

SarthakGanguly said:


> Kaash PDF me Rahul hotein


Kaaaasssshhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


> Main hoti to congress ko deti vote



Tabhi toh humney apko Pakistan bhagha diya Chiky ji


----------



## jha

*Ek Vote ki kimat tum kya jaano Dilli waalon...* Go out and vote..


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> Are yaar @CorporateAffairs figure to match karo. Pura 7 nahin hota.



5+2 = 7


----------



## Parul

11 Votes from my Family for Global Cause - Abki Bar Modi Sarkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Whitewash to hum Bihari kar rahe hain... Staggering margin se aage hai BJP... Kuch seekho hum logon se...




bihar me kitni seato per he voting or kya lagvraha he ?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

@cheekybird - Arbio se khub jhaagda ki!


----------



## jha

cheekybird said:


> Ok now you got my attention,you dushman



3 mulkon pe hum Bihari logon ki baadshahat hai.. Pakistan will be 4th in our list.. Get ready for Paan-shop in every corner of your country..


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Ghanta... Mragin se kuch nhi hota.. Clean sweep kar ke dikhao Gujrat mein..
> 75 seat de rahe hain Modi ko UP-Bihar se..




masha allah wo try bji chalu he 23+ lake dikhayenge


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> masha allah wo try bji chalu he 23+ lake dikhayenge



Dekhte hain... Jyaada seat Bihar se aata hai ya Gujrat se..


----------



## kaykay

'Boti Boti' seat pe huge turnout. BJP or Congress? @jha


----------



## Leader

I am going to piss off some indians...




Ab ki bari Modi sarkar,...






mmmmmummmuhhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaahahaha..............


----------



## Arav_Rana

voted for NaMo.
ab ki bar Modi sarkar.
west UP me,seat fass rhi hai. But still hope BJP LL score well in west UP.


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Dekhte hain... Jyaada seat Bihar se aata hai ya Gujrat se..




gujratio se cheating :X


----------



## Parul

Must Watch & Share if you want to Save India: रुकिए.....अपना कीमती वोट देने से पहले मोदीजी को जरुर सुनिए!! आपका वोट भारत का भाग्य बदल सकता है!!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=729772010391866


----------



## Arav_Rana

kaykay said:


> 'Boti Boti' seat pe huge turnout. BJP or Congress? @jha


 
congress is out of picture. People are voting for Namo or to someone who can defeat BJP candidates. First time we are seeing a election which is not against ruling party but against opposition.


----------



## Parul

मंगोलपुरी में हुआ वोटिंग के दौरान हंगामा। आम आदमी बन चूका है ख़ास। जुम्मा जुम्मा कुछ महीने और पिछवाड़े में घुस गयी खास आदमी वाली तड़ी। राखी बिडला ने जब बिना पंक्ति के वोट देने की कोशिश की तो लोगों ने किया इतराज और इतनी सी बात पर मच गया हंगामा। सनद रहे अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी, मोदी, सर अब्दुल कलाम जैसे खास लोग भी आम आदमी की तरह वोटिंग लाइन में लगते हैं। और ये राखी बिडला अपने आप को खास से भी खास समजती है जिसे अभी जुम्मा जुम्मा तीन महीने ही हुए हैं MLA बने।


----------



## SpArK

kurup said:


> Very high chance for O.Rajagopal .
> 
> @SpArK can shed more light into it .



Just back from polling booth, went there early.

Community votes is a key factor, also CPI cadres have been instructed to wait till 3 o clock and vote for congress if the tide favours BJP.

Most of the voters in my polling station was looking for a change and have voted for BJP.

But pockets where minorities are majority have clear instructions to vote for Congress and is a prestige issue. So much for secularism, shame!.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> 'Boti Boti' seat pe huge turnout. BJP or Congress? @jha



Congress as of now... Hindus not voting in numbers. Maybe by evening picture will be clear...


----------



## onu1886

Parul said:


> 11 Votes from my Family for Global Cause - Abki Bar Modi Sarkar!


 Did you get the voter slip after casting vote? Is EC allowing you to keep it?


----------



## jha

SpArK said:


> Just back from polling booth, went there early.
> 
> Community votes is a key factor, also CPI cadres have been instructed to wait till 3 o clock and vote for congress if the tide favours BJP.
> 
> Most of the voters in my polling station was looking for a change and have voted for BJP.
> 
> But pockets where minorities are majority have clear instructions to vote for Congress and is a prestige issue. So much for secularism, shame!.



Hmm... So both are scared of BJP coming to Kerala.. Good...

As Kanshiram used to say " First election , you loose.. 2nd : you make some other person loose and in 3rd you win".. Guess BJP is in 2nd phase right now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Congress as of now... Hindus not voting in numbers. Maybe by evening picture will be clear...




Gujrat me congress vale or bjp vale dono modi ko vote de rahe he batao kyun ?   ; )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Parul said:


> मंगोलपुरी में हुआ वोटिंग के दौरान हंगामा। आम आदमी बन चूका है ख़ास। जुम्मा जुम्मा कुछ महीने और पिछवाड़े में घुस गयी खास आदमी वाली तड़ी। राखी बिडला ने जब बिना पंक्ति के वोट देने की कोशिश की तो लोगों ने किया इतराज और इतनी सी बात पर मच गया हंगामा। सनद रहे अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी, मोदी, सर अब्दुल कलाम जैसे खास लोग भी आम आदमी की तरह वोटिंग लाइन में लगते हैं। और ये राखी बिडला अपने आप को खास से भी खास समजती है जिसे अभी जुम्मा जुम्मा तीन महीने ही हुए हैं MLA बने।


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

jha said:


> Hmm... So both are scared of BJP coming to Kerala.. Good...
> 
> As Kanshiram used to say " First election , you loose.. 2nd : you make some other person loose and in 3rd you win".. Guess BJP is in 2nd phase right now..



Opening the account for the first time would be great for the state. 

The 2 best chances are *surprisingly* the northern most constituency called Kasargod and southern most constituency Trivandrum.


----------



## Parul

onu1886 said:


> Did you get the voter slip after casting vote? Is EC allowing you to keep it?



 I didn't get any slip after casting my vote!


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Main hoti to congress ko deti vote




Oh Cheeky Ma'm Not once again.


----------



## BDforever

Parul said:


>


no point of showing this, it is very common in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Anyway 25% turnout in Delhi by 11 AM.




This is awesome Man. I hope it will cross 70% and 5 to7 Seatsfor BJP as per @CorporateAffairs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Parul said:


> I didn't get any slip after casting my vote!


 Arey why did'nt you check whether your vote went to the right candidate? I heard there is a provision where you can get a printed slip like a receipt after you vote. Can someone please shed some light on this? Has this not been implemented yet?


----------



## HariPrasad

anonymus said:


> * +1 for BJP.*
> 
> *South Delhi constituency. *




Can Anybody tell me whether corrupt Sibbal is loosing or not? He must loose miserably.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Parul said:


> मंगोलपुरी में हुआ वोटिंग के दौरान हंगामा। आम आदमी बन चूका है ख़ास। जुम्मा जुम्मा कुछ महीने और पिछवाड़े में घुस गयी खास आदमी वाली तड़ी। राखी बिडला ने जब बिना पंक्ति के वोट देने की कोशिश की तो लोगों ने किया इतराज और इतनी सी बात पर मच गया हंगामा। सनद रहे अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी, मोदी, सर अब्दुल कलाम जैसे खास लोग भी आम आदमी की तरह वोटिंग लाइन में लगते हैं। और ये राखी बिडला अपने आप को खास से भी खास समजती है जिसे अभी जुम्मा जुम्मा तीन महीने ही हुए हैं MLA बने।




Madam,

What is situation in North-West Delhi??

Heard that BJP cadre is not supporting their candidate on that seat.




HariPrasad said:


> Can Anybody tell me whether corrupt Sibbal is loosing or not? He must loose miserably.




He is losing 100%. I am worried about North west and East seat.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Parul

BDforever said:


> View attachment 24139



AAP is a common man's party. It's candidate wanted to caste her vote without standing in Queue. This pissed the common man and they

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> bhai woto vadodara se he lucky guy will be voting for modi himself  30 th april ko



Allas I would have been in Baroda like I was there for a long time 4 years ago.


----------



## BDforever

Parul said:


> AAP is a common man's party. It's candidate wanted to caste her vote without standing in Queue. This pissed the common man and they


----------



## Star Wars

Voted for BJP !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

@onu1886 @anonymus I am getting it confirmed. Thoda w8.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

SpArK said:


> Opening the account for the first time would be great for the state.
> 
> The 2 best chances *are surprisingly the northern most constituency called Kasargod *and southern most constituency Trivandrum.



Not surprising, even if you are alluding to a large Muslim population(Kasargod). Borders Karnataka, has quite a few numbers of Kannada speakers and is as much influenced by Mangalore as it is by Kerala proper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

"Vote to defeat fascist forces & press button to take revenge on murderers of Muzaffarnagar," says Uttar Pradesh minister Azam Khan in yet another controversial statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

43% in Kerala , Kerala will no doubt Cross 80%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Parul said:


>



Silly. What's the point?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SpArK said:


> Just back from polling booth, went there early.
> 
> Community votes is a key factor, also CPI cadres have been instructed to wait till 3 o clock and vote for congress if the tide favours BJP.
> 
> Most of the voters in my polling station was looking for a change and have voted for BJP.
> 
> But pockets where minorities are majority have clear instructions to vote for Congress and is a prestige issue. So much for secularism, shame!.


CPI voting for Congress!
That's when we know $hit has hit the roof! 



BDforever said:


> no point of showing this, it is very common in India


True. Me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

onu1886 said:


> Arey why did'nt you check whether your vote went to the right candidate? I heard there is a provision where you can get a printed slip like a receipt after you vote. Can someone please shed some light on this? Has this not been implemented yet?



Its been implemented but not on all the Machines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> 43% in Kerala , Kerala will no doubt Cross 80%


That's a massive turnout!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

40% turnout in Delhi till 1 PM.


----------



## Jason bourne

Shazia Ilmi wearing party cap forcefully entering a polling booth#RoutTheAAPLout facebook.com/photo.php?v=29…


----------



## Echo_419

kaykay said:


> Bhai aap kuch bhi kaho but hum Gujarati voters will make Modi win by the biggest margin country has ever seen. Its Vadodara vs Varanasi, dekhte hai kaun jyada votes deta hai modi ko.
> PS: by the way I am UP wala and Gujarati both. Lols



Hamme Guj Mein clean sweep chaiye 



Parul said:


> 11 Votes from my Family for Global Cause - Abki Bar Modi Sarkar!



14 from my family 
Cousins phele AAPtards the 
Sabko BJP Wala bana diya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

jiki said:


> Hey why dont u mentioned me i m doing alot of volunteering my self already arranged a 120 no of votes on ground and ample of social net work like india 272 on a daily basis for MODI oops for bjp, do i look like a apptard to u



didnt remember you handle yaar so sorry


----------



## Parul

onu1886 said:


> Arey why did'nt you check whether your vote went to the right candidate? I heard there is a provision where you can get a printed slip like a receipt after you vote. Can someone please shed some light on this? Has this not been implemented yet?



In some Constituencies there is a provision wherein you can get the _Print Slip_ confirming that you've voted. However, it won't confirm for which Party you've voted for. This what the concern people at my constituency told me. I've asked others to confirmed this too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

*OK HERE Are Reports from an agency which i subscribe too (Upto 11.30am)*








*DELHI*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> 14 from my family
> Cousins phele AAPtards the
> Sabko BJP Wala bana diya



Some of my Family members voted for AAP in Delhi Elections, but this time around they've voted for BJP. The mood in my constituency is '_We Need Changed_' and Change means NaMo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454173090738487296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454173527134855168

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> In some Constituencies there is a provision wherein you can get the _Print Slip_ confirming that you've voted. However, it won't confirm for which Party you've voted for. This what the concern people at my constituency told me.



actually subramanyam swami had filed a case that any software engineer can change the chip setting of EVMs so that you vote for anyone, but your vote will actually go to one party only. I read somewhere that he showed it actually by the help of a software engineer & police instead arrested the engineer for changing evm settings 

but SC later issued this order, guess it isn't implemented yet:

Generate printed receipt for every vote polled, SC tells EC - Livemint

I heard many say in 2009 that Congress got more than 200 seats b'coz of faulty evms, they were getting less than that actually (though still had emerged the largest party).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454174628248694784

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454174628248694784


jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454173090738487296
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454173527134855168


Till now its going to be in BJP's favour, though polling in evening would be the key. Hope BJP will ensure this trend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454174628248694784



we need 7 buddy.........


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454176457002991616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454176457002991616

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

Live LS Polls: 40% voting in Delhi, 50% in Kerala till 1 pm - News Oneindia



Jason bourne said:


> Gujrat me congress vale or bjp vale dono modi ko vote de rahe he batao kyun ?   ; )




Aap hi Batao Kyun?


----------



## ashok321

16th may = Nightmare for Pakistan.


----------



## kaykay

@jha whats situation in Bihar? Whats about Nawada seat? Any chance for Giriraj?


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> @jha whats situation in Bihar? Whats about Nawada seat? Any chance for Giriraj?



picture not clear ..


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> picture not clear ..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454111031023788032


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> *OK HERE Are Reports from an agency which i subscribe too (Upto 11.30am)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DELHI*




Nice to See congress not crossing 10% in any of the section of voters. 

It is BJP all the way. In UP as well as delhi. Congress is last in Delhi as well as UP.


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> picture not clear ..


Yeah thats why I asked. But I hope Modi wave will make him win there too.


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> actually subramanyam swami had filed a case that any software engineer can change the chip setting of EVMs so that you vote for anyone, but your vote will actually go to one party only. I read somewhere that he showed it actually by the help of a software engineer & police instead arrested the engineer for changing evm settings
> 
> but SC later issued this order, guess it isn't implemented yet:
> 
> Generate printed receipt for every vote polled, SC tells EC - Livemint
> 
> I heard many say in 2009 that Congress got more than 200 seats b'coz of faulty evms, they were getting less than that actually (though still had emerged the largest party).




We should be thanks full to Swamy for that. He fought the case and make it happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> actually subramanyam swami had filed a case that any software engineer can change the chip setting of EVMs so that you vote for anyone, but your vote will actually go to one party only. I read somewhere that he showed it actually by the help of a software engineer & police instead arrested the engineer for changing evm settings
> 
> but SC later issued this order, guess it isn't implemented yet:
> 
> Generate printed receipt for every vote polled, SC tells EC - Livemint
> 
> I heard many say in 2009 that Congress got more than 200 seats b'coz of faulty evms, they were getting less than that actually (though still had emerged the largest party).


EVM hacking is still a problem.With congress in power and security agencies obeying it cos its in power.Who knows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> *OK HERE Are Reports from an agency which i subscribe too (Upto 11.30am)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DELHI*




Hey @GreenFoe Kuchh up date to batao Yaar. 11.30 ko Tin Ghante ho gaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

wolfschanzze said:


> EVM hacking is still a problem.With congress in power and security agencies obeying it cos its in power.Who knows



They can temper with EVMs but not change the verdict completely as people will understand the fraud........

What they did last time is that Congress was anyway going to be no. 1 party, they just increased the lead so that you get a stable govt. (my assumption)..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> Hey @GreenFoe Kuchh up date to batao Yaar. 11.30 ko Tin Ghante ho gaye.



Yaah wait ,when i get it , i will post here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> Yaah wait ,when i get it , i will post here




Are yaar tumne to Adat Bigad di. Abhi Har Adhe ghante main update chahiye.



arp2041 said:


> They can temper with EVMs but not change the verdict completely as people will understand the fraud........
> 
> What they did last time is that Congress was anyway going to be no. 1 party, they just increased the lead so that you get a stable govt. (my assumption)..........




tempering requires support from people which is not available to congress this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Writings on the wall: In a tearing Hurry-ana | The Indian Express | Page 99



GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454111031023788032




Nawada is tough... Picture is not yet clear there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454184374640979968

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

If this trend continues, It will be difficult for congress to open an account in UP and Delhi. BSP and SP will not cross double figure. BJP 55 to 63 in UP. 7 in Delhi.

Congress 0 in UP and 0 in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454184374640979968



Ajit Singh losing his constituency????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Rout for Congress in UP and Delhi.

I am eager to know about Kerala and Orisssa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> Ajit Singh losing his constituency????


I have no idea personally.


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> Ajit Singh losing his constituency????



Damn Ajit.










To Satyapal singh.


----------



## kaykay

@jha found an interesting article about Nawada seat. If we have to believe whats written is true then I guess Nawada is coming to BJP easily. Hoping Bhumihar+Brahmin+ Rajputs+ sections of OBCs like Baniyas, Telis(barring Kurmi, koiri as Niku is Kurmi himself) etc and Dalits(because of LJP) to vote for BJP there.
Bihar's Nawada Lok Sabha seat to witness fierce contest - The Times of India


----------



## HariPrasad

When Modi become CM in 2001, His wife told that My husband is Special. He should become PM. 

Blessing Modi on his birth day, His mother said that my son should become PM.

35 days to go to become those blessing into reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

HariPrasad said:


> When Modi become CM in 2001, His wife told that My husband is Special. He should become PM.
> 
> Blessing Modi on his birth day, His mother said that my son should become PM.
> 
> 35 days to go to become those blessing into reality.




Yaar itna zyada bhi mat karo ki Modi ko chahney walo ki hi nazar lag jaye.............!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Chandra babu turned out to be a smart Guy. He could read something written on the wall. While dumb Nitish ruined his party by his Ego and miss calculation.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Live LS Polls: 40% voting in Delhi, 50% in Kerala till 1 pm - News Oneindia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aap hi Batao Kyun?




Bjp valo ko modi ko jitana he or gujrat congress ko modi ko guj. Se bahar karna he modi ke rahete gujrat me congress kuch nahi kar sakti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Voted for BJP candidate ,And this is the first time am voting for a non CPI(M) candidate......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

Letter From Modis Brother


हमारे मां-पिता जी खास कुछ पढे-लिखे नहीं थे। इसलिए उनके लिये नरेन्द्रभाई बाकी बच्चों की तरह ही लगते थे।


उस जमाने में अपनी समझशक्ति एवं परिस्थितियों के आधार पर हमारे मां-पिता जी परिवार का भरण-पोषण करके जीवन निर्वाह करते थे।


ऐसे परिपेक्ष में ही हमारे माता-पिताजी ने *छोटी उम्र में श्री नरेन्द्रभाई का विवाह करवाया।*


नरेन्द्रभाई के लिए देश सेवा ही एक मात्र धर्म था। सभी सांसारिक भोग-विलास को छोडकर, *वे गृहत्याग कर नरेन्द्रभाई चले गये।*


*जशोदाबहन चिमनभाई मोदी के साथ बाल्यावस्था में किया गया विवाह मात्र एक औपचारिक विधि बनकर रह गया*। क्योंकि नरेन्द्र भाई ने उन्हीं दिनों गृह त्याग कर दिया था।


आज 45-50 वर्ष बाद भी नरेन्द्रभाई परिवार से अलिप्त हैं।


जशोदाबहनने भी अपने पिता जी के घर पर रहकर शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में कार्यरत रहकर अपनी जीवन चर्या निभायी।


नरेन्द्रभाई ने तपस्या पूर्ण जीवन बिताया है, बिता रहे है। आज हम सबको यह स्वीकार्य करना पडेगा, कि हम से ज्यादा उनको देश के लोग जानते हैं।


45-50 वर्ष पहले की इस घटना को गरीब एवं रुढिवादी परिवार की तत्कालीन परिस्थितियों के संदर्भ में ही देखा जाये। ऐसी हमारी करबद्ध प्रार्थना है।

(सोमभाई दामोदारदास मोदी)

(1) भाजपा के प्रधानमंत्री पद के उम्मिदवार - Google Drive

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Bjp valo ko modi ko jitana he or gujrat congress ko modi ko guj. Se bahar karna he modi ke rahete gujrat me congress kuch nahi kar sakti




Yes

But let us hope that BJP may find an another Shivraj for Gujarat. None of present minister is capable.

We nees a dedicated RSS man.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454192397274996738


HariPrasad said:


> Yes
> 
> But let us hope that BJP may find an another Shivraj for Gujarat. None of present minister is capable.


Gujarat has many capable ministers. Since now Amit Shah is gone national, Saurabh Patel is a very good leader and also can be said right hand of Modi in Gujarat after Shah.
He is MBA from USA and a business minded leader. Many projects in Gujarat are his brainchild like asia's biggest solar part etc.
Saurabh Patel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

pro congi saying this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454194959919247360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

NDA benefitting greatly in Vidarbha due to Swabhimani Shetkari Saghtana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

voted for BJP .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul

@cheekybird Apke Rahul Bhaia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454197552356003840

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454192397274996738
> 
> Gujarat has many capable ministers. Since now Amit Shah is gone national, Saurabh Patel is a very good leader and also can be said right hand of Modi in Gujarat after Shah.
> He is MBA from USA and a business minded leader. Many projects in Gujarat are his brainchild like asia's biggest solar part etc.
> Saurabh Patel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




This fellow saurabh patel has no base. He was MLA of my home town and could hardly win by 3000 vote s in last time. In 2012. IB reported that he is loosing by a big margin so Modi shift him to a safe seat at BARODA. He may be a good administrator but not a grass root man. Amit shah is both good administrator and a grass root man but no where compare to Modi. BJP really have to find some one like shivraj.


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


> This fellow saurabh patel has no base. He was MLA of my home town and could hardly win by 3000 vote s in last time. In 2012. IB reported that he is loosing by a big margin so Modi shift him to a safe seat at BARODA. He may be a good administrator but not a grass root man. Amit shah is both good administrator and a grass root man but no where compare to Modi. BJP really have to find some one like shivraj.


Dude even Modi was unknown till he became CM of Gujarat. Politics in Gujarat is kinda different. Gujaratis are business minded people, you perform and you are the leader. These grass root politics works in UP, Bihar, MP like states.
This man holds 8-10 ministeries for a reason. As I said he is the right hand man of Modi in Gujarat since now Shah gone national.


----------



## HariPrasad

It is 50 % in Delhi till 3 PM

LIVE – 50% voting in Delhi till 3 pm, brisk voting in all states

It will cross 70% for sure.



kaykay said:


> Dude even Modi was unknown till he became CM of Gujarat. Politics in Gujarat is kinda different. Gujaratis are business minded people, you perform and you are the leader. These grass root politics works in UP, Bihar, MP like states.
> This man holds 8-10 ministeries for a reason. As I said he is the right hand man of Modi in Gujarat since now Shah gone national.




You are exactly right. Modi was unknown but these ministers are known and they are not very capable. There are many ministers who can be moderately good CM but we want some one who can be something close to Namo. Nobody fits into that. I do not see anybody even in organization who is close to Namo. Finding NAMO replacement is a big puzzle.


----------



## onu1886

@jha voting in Bihar seems pretty low. Will it have any impact on the outcome?


----------



## anonymus

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454197552356003840




@jha saab,

Bihar mein itna kam kyon?

Low voting % in UP and Bihar means disaster for BJP as with Muslims voting en-mass against BJP, BJP requires every vote it could get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Dude even Modi was unknown till he became CM of Gujarat.




Modi was very well known in Gujarat and outside Gujarat as an organization Man.


----------



## Soumitra

HariPrasad said:


> Yes
> 
> But let us hope that BJP may find an another Shivraj for Gujarat. None of present minister is capable.
> 
> We nees a dedicated RSS man.


What about Anandi Ben Patel? She is very powerful and close to Modi


----------



## SarthakGanguly

anonymus said:


> @jha saab,
> 
> Bihar mein itna kam kyon?
> 
> Low voting % in UP and Bihar means disaster for BJP as with Muslims voting en-mass against BJP, BJP requires every vote it could get.


It seems BJP is getting routed in Bihar and UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


> Modi was very well known in Gujarat and outside Gujarat as an organization Man.


Not really. May be within the party but general public hardly heard his name before barring some highly political neta type log. My family has been settled in Vadodara, Gujarat since 1997. Modi was never a gross root leader of Gujarat as before holding CM's chair, he almost spent entire his life in other states and Delhi but as I said, Gujaratis care for performance the most.


----------



## anonymus

SarthakGanguly said:


> It seems BJP is getting routed in Bihar and UP.




Can't say for sure but anything less than 70% voting percentage would mean a route in UP and Bihar.

In Western UP there are 26% Muslims, each and every one of whom is voting and voting against BJP,tactically which means that in order to win, BJP would have to bring all of it's supporters to polling booths.


----------



## HariPrasad

Soumitra said:


> What about Anandi Ben Patel? She is very powerful and close to Modi




She has to change constituency every time. Last time she was in Patan This time she came to Ghatlodia in Amadavad. She seems powerful but not loved by people of Gujarat. If she become CM, BJP will erode.


----------



## GreenFoe

SarthakGanguly said:


> It seems BJP is getting routed in Bihar and UP.



No W UP is SWEEP,Will post reports of Bihar as soon as they come :|


----------



## kaykay

onu1886 said:


> @jha voting in Bihar seems pretty low. Will it have any impact on the outcome?


Turnout will significantly rise in evening. I feel It will cross 60% in Bihar by the end of the day and If I am not wrong then in 2009 Bihar's turnout was as low as 52% so even this rise will go only in favour of BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

anonymus said:


> Can't say for sure but anything less than 70% voting percentage would mean a route in UP and Bihar.
> 
> In Western UP there are 26% Muslims, each and every one of whom is voting and voting against BJP,tactically which means that in order to win, BJP would have to bring all of it's supporters to polling booths.




It is BJP all the way in UP. Don't you read green foe' s post?


----------



## kaykay

Soumitra said:


> What about Anandi Ben Patel? She is very powerful and close to Modi


Yes she is the one who can replace modi too. Its between Anandi Ben Patel and Saurabh Patel.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

GreenFoe said:


> No W UP is SWEEP,Will post reports of Bihar as soon as they come :|


Sweep by whom?


----------



## HariPrasad

anonymus said:


> Can't say for sure but anything less than 70% voting percentage would mean a route in UP and Bihar.
> 
> In Western UP there are 26% Muslims, each and every one of whom is voting and voting against BJP,tactically which means that in order to win, BJP would have to bring all of it's supporters to polling booths.




Excludes Shias. Not all Muslims voting tactically against BJP.


----------



## onu1886

kaykay said:


> Turnout will significantly rise in evening. I feel It will cross 60% in Bihar by the end of the day and If I am not wrong then in 2009 Bihar's turnout was as low as 52% so even this rise will go only in favour of BJP.


 Actually in 2009 it was abysmally low at 44% while it was 58% in 2004.


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> It seems BJP is getting routed in Bihar and UP.


Is all constituencies in UP & Bihar going for polls today?


----------



## anonymus

HariPrasad said:


> It is BJP all the way in UP. Don't you read green foe' s post?




Dude,

No disrespect to @GreenFoe but his statistics currently are based on a very small sample. Being from Western UP, i know this for fact that BJP could only win in a high turnout situation as there is going to be close to 100% voting from Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Not really. May be within the party but general public hardly heard his name before barring some highly political neta type log. My family has been settled in Vadodara, Gujarat since 1997. Modi was never a gross root leader of Gujarat as before holding CM's chair, he almost spent entire his life in other states and Delhi but as I said, Gujaratis care for performance the most.




No He played a leading role in formation of Keshu bhai government. He planned Rath yatra of Advani and he was with Advani through out Rath yatra. He was a key figure in Shankar singh revolt episode. He was very well known figure in Gujarat and a very popular and powerful General secretary of BJP.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454208089168678912


----------



## HariPrasad

anonymus said:


> Dude,
> 
> No disrespect to @GreenFoe but his statistics currently are based on a very small sample. Being from Western UP, i know this for fact that BJP could only win in a high turnout situation as there is going to be close to 100% voting from Muslims.




Voting pattern have changed now. Earlier Middle class was very lazy in voting. now everybody votes with same enthusiasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

SarthakGanguly said:


> Sweep by whom?


Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1044


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Riot-hit Muzaffarnagar heading for 70% turnout vs 54% in 2009. Could be strong msg against SP
> — Minhaz Merchant (@minhazmerchant) April 10, 2014



Mulayam is facing a route. Azam's statements are evidence of that.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Marxist said:


> Voted for BJP candidate ,And this is the first time am voting for a non CPI(M) candidate......


Marxists voting for BJP
What is situation in Delhi... What is turnout according to media?


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1044


Hey @GreenFoe What is the inside story Dude?

It is 4.20 pm already


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I think BJP should open account in west Bengal... Difficult but not impossible...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Marxists voting for BJP
> What is situation in Delhi... What is turnout according to media?



Over 50% by 3 pm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

GreenFoe said:


> Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1044


Very Old. 
What is the present situation?


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


> Mulayam is facing a route. Azam's statements are evidence of that.


SP leaders are frustrated this time like never before. BJP is sweeping West UP and Purvanchal for sure. Even He is not sure if he can save his Azamgarh seat. BJP's candidate there has a very strong yadav base along with other BJP voters and he is Yadav himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> Hey @GreenFoe What is the inside story Dude?
> 
> It is 4.20 pm already





SarthakGanguly said:


> Very Old.
> What is the present situation?



Arre bhai i donot have the source ,Post noon will be updated at the agency website and i will post here :|

5-7pm baje sab pata chal jaega :|


















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To Mulayam :MC BC Katwe Teri Beti se hoga Fir Bolna


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454210931526860800

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Angry Bird

HariPrasad said:


> Voting pattern have changed now. Earlier Middle class was very lazy in voting. now everybody votes with same enthusiasm.



Agree with you on this. I know hundred of people in y office and friend circle who never voted and are voting for the first time. I had the same complaint from middle class that they never vote and the fate of elections are decided from rural areas but this time it is a bit different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

This is what this shameless mofo has to say. @Roybot @jha @SpArK @Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454210931526860800

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

SarthakGanguly said:


> Very Old.
> What is the present situation?




It is not a updated one but certainly an indicator. AAP Congress no where in picture in Delhi. It is BJP all the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Marxists voting for BJP
> What is situation in Delhi... What is turnout according to media?



This time many "Marxists" will vote for BJP ......around 52%


----------



## Angry Bird

Voted for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kaykay

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I think BJP should open account in west Bengal... Difficult but not impossible...


They are likely to win Darjeeling seat. They have support of Gorkha Jan Mukti morcha their.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> To Mulayam :MC BC Katwe Teri Beti se hoga Fir Bolna
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454210931526860800



So what next? Won't be surprised if this mulla-yam will ask for a quota in rapes for minority community. Disgusting this man & his partymen!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

its raining heavily ......may be EC can use D/L method

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454165720448786432

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

Evening may witness a big voter turnout after temperature cools down a bit. Lets hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

HariPrasad said:


> Excludes Shias. Not all Muslims voting tactically against BJP.



And Ahemedya/Bohris who do not believe in Jihad, but business..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Yo Yo 'Salim' Yogi Yadav Looses Gurgaon 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454213295071707136


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Yo Yo 'Salim' Yogi Yadav Looses Gurgaon
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454213295071707136


lol.. preemptive strike?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

xinhua is claiming BJP will win seven out of seven in Delhi

News Analysis: India's main opposition BJP may get all 7 seats in Delhi in general elections - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaykay

This is what a hard core anti-moditard has to say.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454214538007572480


----------



## GreenFoe

*OK NEW REPORTS (3PM)*

*



*
In Delhi AAP is now at the number two spot behind BJP. Although the overall lead of the BJP is huge (almost double that of AAP),


















*MP*

Madhya Pradesh is a strange one out in our pick for today. Our tracker suggests that Congress are actually neck-n-neck with BJP in MP till about 1 PM.


@GreenFoe ,
@Angry Bird ,
@SarthakGanguly ,
@kaykay ,
@Android ,
@ExtraOdinary ,
@yuba ,
@onu1886 ,
@ALOK31 ,
@Star Wars ,
@AnnoyingOrange ,
@HariPrasad

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul

_Shazia Ilmi is immature and anti-national: VK Singh





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

There was no voting in bihar between 3pm and 4pm???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454197552356003840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454214980553158656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

GreenFoe said:


> *OK NEW REPORTS (3PM)*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> In Delhi AAP is now at the number two spot behind BJP. Although the overall lead of the BJP is huge (almost double that of AAP),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MP*
> 
> Madhya Pradesh is a strange one out in our pick for today. Our tracker suggests that Congress are actually neck-n-neck with BJP in MP till about 1 PM.
> 
> 
> @GreenFoe ,
> @Angry Bird ,
> @SarthakGanguly ,
> @kaykay ,
> @Android ,
> @ExtraOdinary ,
> @yuba ,
> @onu1886 ,
> @ALOK31 ,
> @Star Wars ,
> @AnnoyingOrange ,
> @HariPrasad


BJP has a clear lead everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

70% expected in Delhi this time. In 2009 it was 52 %.


----------



## kaykay

Android said:


> There was no voting in bihar between 3pm and 4pm???
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454197552356003840
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454214980553158656


May be typo.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

kaykay said:


> BJP has a clear lead everywhere.


Phew....


----------



## arp2041

@GreenFoe MP should be a BJP sweep unless Shivraj himself doesn't want Modi to give those nos. (He belongs to Advani camp).


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> @GreenFoe MP should be a BJP sweep unless Shivraj himself doesn't want Modi to give those nos. (He belongs to Advani camp).



Have to wait till evening,Iam from MP ,here even a child knows bjp will win


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> Have to vote till evening,Iam from MP ,here even a child knows bjp will win



arey bhai.......tum toh humstate nikley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

this is exactly what @GreenFoe posted.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454219776106041344


----------



## onu1886

GreenFoe said:


> *OK NEW REPORTS (3PM)*
> 
> of AAP),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
@GreenFoe Are you sure about this one.?
The honour of jats is tied to Ajit Singh and they genuinely love him. 
Jats might vote for BJP not RLD in other areas but i'm sure they won't let Ajit Singh loose in Baghpat


----------



## GreenFoe

kaykay said:


> this is exactly what @GreenFoe posted.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454219776106041344


@GreenFoe ,
@Angry Bird ,
@SarthakGanguly ,
@kaykay ,
@Android ,
@ExtraOdinary ,
@yuba ,
@onu1886 ,
@ALOK31 ,
@Star Wars ,
@AnnoyingOrange ,
@HariPrasad

yes it takes just 543 RS to get a Subscription of http://5forty3.in 

live Exit polls,they have to pay to their volunteers na ,hope some of you guys can support them :|

They will give you reports each polling day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

According to latest reports, Kerela has registered 63.9 per cent votes till 4pm, Madhya Pradesh registers 52 per cent. 57.6 per cent of votes was recorded in Haryana till 4 pm.


----------



## jha

Ok.. Now let me give some ground realities :

Delhi : BJP- 5/7
Haryana : 5-6/10
UP : Clean sweep except Saharanpur ( neck to neck, will tell after polling is over )
Bihar : Below par performance : 3/6 will be a very good result for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

GreenFoe said:


> *OK NEW REPORTS (3PM)*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> In Delhi AAP is now at the number two spot behind BJP. Although the overall lead of the BJP is huge (almost double that of AAP),


Vote is already divided in Delhi between AAP and congress.. While BJP>= Congress+AAP.. This will surely benefit BJP. BJP has very good chance for clean sweep in Delhi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> @GreenFoe Are you sure about this one.?
> The honour of jats is tied to Ajit Singh and they genuinely love him.
> Jats might vote for BJP not RLD in other areas but i'm sure they won't let Ajit Singh loose in Baghpat



100% sure :| Exit polls hen from outside polling booth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

onu1886 said:


> @GreenFoe Are you sure about this one.?
> The honour of jats is tied to Ajit Singh and they genuinely love him.
> Jats might vote for BJP not RLD in other areas but i'm sure they won't let Ajit Singh loose in Baghpat



Not after the Muzzafarnagor riots its not. He did fck all for the Jats, and Jats are pissed at him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> @jha found an interesting article about Nawada seat. If we have to believe whats written is true then I guess Nawada is coming to BJP easily. Hoping Bhumihar+Brahmin+ Rajputs+ sections of OBCs like Baniyas, Telis(barring Kurmi, koiri as Niku is Kurmi himself) etc and Dalits(because of LJP) to vote for BJP there.
> Bihar's Nawada Lok Sabha seat to witness fierce contest - The Times of India



Thats all hunky dory.. But ground pe kuch aur hi baat thi... Aaj lekin lag raha hai BJP Nawada nikal legi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Ok.. Now let me give some ground realities :
> 
> Delhi : BJP- 5/7
> Haryana : 5-6/10
> UP : Clean sweep except Saharanpur ( neck to neck, will tell after polling is over )
> Bihar : Below par performance : 3/6 will be a very good result for BJP


 What's going wrong in bihar? Is it because of the low turnout?


----------



## Angry Bird

jha said:


> Bihar : Below par performance : 3/6 will be a very good result for BJP



Not that good in Bihar. Why is it so ?


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> @jha voting in Bihar seems pretty low. Will it have any impact on the outcome?



Naxal area hai boss.. BJP wont perform that well today..



kaykay said:


> SP leaders are frustrated this time like never before. BJP is sweeping West UP and Purvanchal for sure. Even He is not sure if he can save his Azamgarh seat. BJP's candidate there has a very strong yadav base along with other BJP voters and he is Yadav himself.



Mulayam has 70% chance of loosing this seat. He has trapped himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

GreenFoe said:


> @GreenFoe ,
> @Angry Bird ,
> @SarthakGanguly ,
> @kaykay ,
> @Android ,
> @ExtraOdinary ,
> @yuba ,
> @onu1886 ,
> @ALOK31 ,
> @Star Wars ,
> @AnnoyingOrange ,
> @HariPrasad
> 
> yes it takes just 543 RS to get a Subscription of http://5forty3.in
> 
> live Exit polls,they have to pay to their volunteers na ,hope some of you guys can support them :|
> 
> They will give you reports each polling day


You are right. Afterall they must have volunteers who are to be paid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> This is what this shameless mofo has to say. @Roybot @jha @SpArK @Android
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454210931526860800



Not unexpected.


----------



## Android

jha said:


> Ok.. Now let me give some ground realities :
> 
> Delhi : BJP- 5/7
> Haryana : 5-6/10
> UP : Clean sweep except Saharanpur ( neck to neck, will tell after polling is over )
> Bihar : Below par performance : 3/6 will be a very good result for BJP



Below par performance even in Vidarbha although BJP still has an edge. BJP overestimated itself thanks to opinion polls. Hope they learn a quick lesson today and try to mobilize maximum number of voters it can during the next phases.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454225244849315841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> @GreenFoe Are you sure about this one.?
> The honour of jats is tied to Ajit Singh and they genuinely love him.
> Jats might vote for BJP not RLD in other areas but i'm sure they won't let Ajit Singh loose in Baghpat



Honour of Jat..? Yeh ch***ya rally mein bol raha tha ki riot SP, BJP walon ne milke karayi hai Jat-Muslim ke bhaichare ko torne ke liye.. How do you think Jats would feel when they hear this..?



onu1886 said:


> What's going wrong in bihar? Is it because of the low turnout?



Yes.. and poor candidate selection..



Angry Bird said:


> Not that good in Bihar. Why is it so ?



Naxal + Poor candidate selection



Android said:


> Below par performance even in Vidarbha although BJP still has an edge. BJP overestimated itself thanks to opinion polls. Hope they learn a quick lesson today and try to mobilize maximum number of voters it can during the next phases.



Vidarbha mein poor performance..? The in-charge must be thrown into Arabian sea. This region was ripe for BJP. Satyanaash karwa rahe hain yeh kamine local leaders...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

60.1% turnout in Delhi till 5 PM.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Mulayam's shocker on rape: Boys make mistakes, why hang them?




Muradabad:

Click to expand...

*


> In a shockingly insensitive comment, Uttar Pradesh politician Mulayam Singh Yadav has questioned the death sentence of three men who were convicted of two gang-rapes in Mumbai. "Do rape cases be punished with hanging? They are boys, they make mistakes."
> 
> Mr Yadav also implied that the photojournalist went to the police because of "differences with the men."
> 
> "Boys, and girls ....later they had differences, and the girl went and have a statement that I have been raped. And then the poor fellows, three of them have been sentenced to death. Should rape cases lead to hanging? They are boys, they make mistakes .Two or three have been given the death sentence in Mumbai. We will try and change such laws..... we will also ensure punishment of those who report false cases," he said today in Moradabad in Uttar Pradesh, the state his Samajwadi Party has governed since 2012.
> 
> Mr Yadav has promised in his party's manifesto to check "the large-scale misuse" of the tougher anti-rape law introduced after the fatal gang-rape of a young woman on a moving bus in Delhi.
> 
> Archaic laws were over-hauled after that crime incensed India in December 2012. Convicts can get the death penalty for sexual crimes if the victim dies. For egregious cases, a life sentence will be imposed. Fast-track courts have been set up to deal with sexual crimes.
> 
> When the new laws were proposed in Parliament, Mulayam Singh Yadav's party had objected to features including stalking being made a criminal offence, arguing that they could be twisted to implicate men in fake case.
> 
> "There is a large scale misuse of laws including anti-dowry, SC/ST (atrocities prevention) act and the new anti-rape law that came into existence after 'Nirbhaya' rape case...SP is in favour of implementing them strictly and at the same time will initiate strict action against those misusing them," the party's manifesto said.
> Mulayam's shocker on rape: Boys make mistakes, why hang them? | NDTV.com



After muslim community, mulla-yam is eyeing a new vote bank now... raping community! all rapists have a leader in Mulayam Singh Yadav now!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> *Mulayam's shocker on rape: Boys make mistakes, why hang them?
> *
> 
> After muslim community, mulla-yam is eyeing a new vote bank now... raping community! all rapists have a leader in Mulayam Singh Yadav now!



2 of the 3 rapists sentenced to death are Muslims, so he is still playing to the same crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Vidarbha mein poor performance..? The in-charge must be thrown into Arabian sea. This region was ripe for BJP. Satyanaash karwa rahe hain yeh kamine local leaders...



Lack of strong leadership in Maharashtra. Both Gopinath Munde & Nitin Gadkari are hell bent in destroying BJP in the state due to their personal ego for supremacy! Since Pramod Mahajan's demise BJP is losing its clout in that state. It's about time they find a new leader... Can't rely on these two anymore!



Roybot said:


> 2 of the 3 rapists sentenced to death are Muslims, so he is still playing to the same crowd.


wow... even muslims should be disgusted due to this statement. If anything... this should do more harm than any good to him. I hope media picks up on this & keep hammering Mulayam & the SP till elections gets over!


----------



## Angry Bird

Kerala registered 70 per cent voter turnout till 5 pm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Expecting 70% turnout on many LS seats in UP by 6 PM.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454229684868239362


----------



## Parul

_My college friend sent this. Very true even today. 




_

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Angry Bird said:


> Kerala registered 70 per cent voter turnout till 5 pm.


Kerala is going to be a surprise.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> _My college friend sent this. Very true even today.
> 
> 
> 
> _



Was watching Sri Sri Ravishankar's interview with Arnab yesterday. Arnab kicked a huge fuss about Sri Sri saying the same thing.. Lakshmi kamal par aati hai'. I was like.. what's wrong with that statement? Lakshmi goda ya gadhe par todai na aati hai?


----------



## jha

Alright.. I was a bit conservative earlier.. Seems like BJP is not faring that bad after all in Bihar.. Log clean sweep bol rahe hain.. Main abhi bhi jyada se jyada 4/6 deta hoon..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454233183093936128


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Alright.. I was a bit conservative earlier.. Seems like BJP is not faring that bad after all in Bihar.. Log clean sweep bol rahe hain.. Main abhi bhi jyada se jyada 4/6 deta hoon..


@jha does BJP have sitting MPs on any of these six seats? Which party was holding these ones at the moment?


----------



## walwal

And here is the lame duck

Mulayam questions new anti-rape law, says 'sometimes boys make mistakes' - The Times of India

I hope this statement whips up sentiment against his croonie party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Any exit polls for Gaziabad, Gurgaon and Chandigarh seats?


----------



## SRP

walwal said:


> And here is the lame duck
> 
> Mulayam questions new anti-rape law, says 'sometimes boys make mistakes' - The Times of India



If 'minority' involved in terrorism, release them. If 'minority' from UP involved in rape cases in Mumbai? Change law. Mulayam Singh Yadav!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Why only 6/10 from hariyana ?


----------



## kaykay

onu1886 said:


> Any exit polls for Gaziabad, Gurgaon and Chandigarh seats?


BJP is leading in Gurgaon and Ghazibad too. No idea about Chandigarh though.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454234841534308354

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454235225984208896


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> Any exit polls for Gaziabad, Gurgaon and Chandigarh seats?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454232224028581889
They (PAAPIS) already crying rigging ,tells you their state

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

kaykay said:


> BJP is leading in Gurgaon and Ghazibad too. No idea about Chandigarh though.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454234841534308354


lol.. no wonder Yogendra Yadav is already crying 'rigging.. rigging'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Jason bourne said:


> Why only 6/10 from hariyana ?



BJP has a very poor record in Haryana. If they win 6 out of 10 then it will be a party time. Congress and INLD has a good hold in Haryana. BJP hardly had a MP or two in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Mukhtar ansari pulls out of varanasi to save secular votes from splitting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> Mukhtar ansari pulls out of varanasi to save secular votes from splitting



And he SERIOUSLY think that it will make any difference??


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> And he SERIOUSLY think that it will make any difference??



No but could save khajri deposit :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arp2041 said:


> And he SERIOUSLY think that it will make any difference??


I expected him to fetch about 15% of the votes. Not a bad gain for Congress(AAP).


----------



## Angry Bird

Voting ends in 91 seats except a few seats in Kerala where timings were extended due to rains. Haryana recorded 67 per cent of voter turnout till 5.50 pm.


----------



## Soumitra

Mulayam has justified Rape. Tonight Arnab will rape the SP on the news hour. Yesterday they didnt send any representative. Today I expect a repeat of the same. Should be interesting.


----------



## Parul

Voting in Delhi touches 60%, poised to exceed 2009 figure

Over 50% polling till 4pm in 6 LS seats in Bihar

58% polling recorded in Odisha till 4pm

According to initial reports, the overall voting percentage in Jharkhand is between 55% and 60%: EC official

Live Blog - Voting under way in third phase of Lok Sabha polls - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Those who are yet to vote. Remember what is at stake.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

walwal said:


> And here is the lame duck
> 
> Mulayam questions new anti-rape law, says 'sometimes boys make mistakes' - The Times of India
> 
> I hope this statement whips up sentiment against his croonie party



Mulayam Singh Yadav has just created a new vote bank : Rapists..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

jha said:


> Vidarbha mein poor performance..? The in-charge must be thrown into Arabian sea. This region was ripe for BJP. Satyanaash karwa rahe hain yeh kamine local leaders...



Thankfully MNS didn't contested against bjp otherwise situation would have been grave.


----------



## notsuperstitious

SarthakGanguly said:


> Those who are yet to vote. Remember what is at stake.


 
You made me miss a heartbeat man!


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Those who are yet to vote. Remember what is at stake.



Ah... next Bhutto & Zardari of India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

GreenFoe said:


> No but could save khajri deposit :|


Actually I think that'll help Ajai Rai. He already has good support amongst the brahmin community.
Any idea about the SP and BSP candidates? Are they withdrawing too?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

onu1886 said:


> Actually I think that'll help Ajai Rai. He already has good support amongst the brahmin community.


It is possible now for this 'secular' guy to defeat Modi.


----------



## Jason bourne

Dr Subramanian Swamy visiting Mumbai Ghatkopar West on Friday 11th Apr at 4 pm Jekuvar niwas, R.B.Kadam Marg, ghatkopar ( West) for BJP function to admit some new members from NCP into BJP , Please attend,then afterwards at 8 pm Dr Swamy addressing meeting at Brahman Sabha Hall, Dombivili East, Tilak Road on the "Destruction of Indian Economy"

Just received invitation from jagdish shetty


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> Actually I think that'll help Ajai Rai. He already has good support amongst the brahmin community.
> Any idea about the SP and BSP candidates? Are they withdrawing too?



'Withdrawing will lead to large scale repercussions in UP,will they want to cede there space to new party? Answer yourself !


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Ah... next Bhutto & Zardari of India!



It's time to ELIMINATE the FAMILY AFFAIR from Indian Politics mate.........

It's a SHAME on the world's largest democracy, shame on us, shame on every Indian that we need a family to rule us & haven't found a TRUE leader since 67 years of Independence.

PA-TH-ET-TIC.


----------



## onu1886

SarthakGanguly said:


> Those who are yet to vote. Remember what is at stake.


 Yuck ...He dresses like a gigolo. What did she see in him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Lok Sabha Polls 2014: It's advantage BJP in Delhi - The Economic Times on Mobile


----------



## Roybot

SarthakGanguly said:


> Those who are yet to vote. Remember what is at stake.



What a douche. Who dresses like that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> It's time to ELIMINATE the FAMILY AFFAIR from Indian Politics mate.........
> 
> It's a SHAME on the world's largest democracy, shame on us, shame on every Indian that we need a family to rule us & haven't found a TRUE leader since 67 years of Independence.
> 
> PA-TH-ET-TIC.


it's like a drug mafia cartel. No mafia don is going to give up the hold unless you eliminate the last member of that cartel. Do what los zetas did to gulf cartel members!


----------



## Android

Robert Vadra: Morning break fast will do
in Delhi, Lunch in Islamabad and Dinner in
Kabul.


----------



## indiatester

Parul said:


> Voting in Delhi touches 60%, poised to exceed 2009 figure
> 
> Over 50% polling till 4pm in 6 LS seats in Bihar
> 
> 58% polling recorded in Odisha till 4pm
> 
> According to initial reports, the overall voting percentage in Jharkhand is between 55% and 60%: EC official
> 
> Live Blog - Voting under way in third phase of Lok Sabha polls - The Times of India



Low voting percentage is not good for BJP. Select groups participate to their full strength due to the organization involved in the entire process.
The majority who are unattached have no mechanism to be motivated to get to the polling booth.
We should check again the percentage of voters who have cast their votes at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

SarthakGanguly said:


> Those who are yet to vote. Remember what is at stake.


----------



## onu1886

SarthakGanguly said:


> It is possible now for this 'secular' guy to defeat Modi.


 
Who knows? You can never underestimate the ability of a hindu to cut the very branch he is sitting on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*Lok Sabha Polls 2014: It's advantage BJP in Delhi*
NEW DELHI: "Ab ki baar" Delhi is all set to give a decisive mandate, coming out to vote in large numbers. The mood was clearly saffron as a record number of people came out to exercise their franchise.

A bigger turnout reflected the people's desire for change. And the change was definitely not in favour of the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) with people clearly feeling let down by the newbie.

The voter turnout is expected to be the largest in recent times. It is likely to surpass even the 65 per cent high of Assembly polls in December 2013. At 52 per cent, the turnout had already surpassed the figure of 51.8 per cent of 2009 Lok Sabha elections by 3 pm today.

If the chatter at voting centres and social media platforms was anything to go by, BJP appears to be making a strong comeback in the Capital. Its tally was zero during last elections when it lost all seats to the Congress. AAP failed to come across as a strong alternative.

Congress and AAP seemed to have given up the fight a few hours into voting and their members were missing from a large number of polling booths. Even in some of the booths in New Delhi constituency - where the Congress has the best chance with Ajay maken as the candidate - party volunteers were missing.

Ironically, even a polling booth in Kaushambi - stone throw's distance from the AAP head-office - did not have a party representative. Part of Ghaziabad constituency, from where party leader Shazia Ilmi is contesting, BJP volunteers looked upbeat as they rooted for the former army chief General V.K. Singh.

The winds of change are definitely blowing in Delhi and NCR.

Lok Sabha Polls 2014: It's advantage BJP in Delhi - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> *Lok Sabha Polls 2014: It's advantage BJP in Delhi*
> NEW DELHI: "Ab ki baar" Delhi is all set to give a decisive mandate, coming out to vote in large numbers. The mood was clearly saffron as a record number of people came out to exercise their franchise.
> 
> A bigger turnout reflected the people's desire for change. And the change was definitely not in favour of the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) with people clearly feeling let down by the newbie.
> 
> The voter turnout is expected to be the largest in recent times. It is likely to surpass even the 65 per cent high of Assembly polls in December 2013. At 52 per cent, the turnout had already surpassed the figure of 51.8 per cent of 2009 Lok Sabha elections by 3 pm today.
> 
> If the chatter at voting centres and social media platforms was anything to go by, BJP appears to be making a strong comeback in the Capital. Its tally was zero during last elections when it lost all seats to the Congress. AAP failed to come across as a strong alternative.
> 
> Congress and AAP seemed to have given up the fight a few hours into voting and their members were missing from a large number of polling booths. Even in some of the booths in New Delhi constituency - where the Congress has the best chance with Ajay maken as the candidate - party volunteers were missing.
> 
> Ironically, even a polling booth in Kaushambi - stone throw's distance from the AAP head-office - did not have a party representative. Part of Ghaziabad constituency, from where party leader Shazia Ilmi is contesting, BJP volunteers looked upbeat as they rooted for the former army chief General V.K. Singh.
> 
> The winds of change are definitely blowing in Delhi and NCR.
> 
> Lok Sabha Polls 2014: It's advantage BJP in Delhi - The Economic Times


wow.. I hope this is true.. & the trend spreads across the country! Ab ki bar Modi Sarkar.. Jai Hind!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

onu1886 said:


> Actually I think that'll help Ajai Rai. He already has good support amongst the brahmin community.
> Any idea about the SP and BSP candidates? Are they withdrawing too?


Ajay Rai is a local goon and typical hindutvadi whose image among muslim is not very good. Yes he had support of Bhumihar community but as a bhumihar myself, believe me majorty won't support him against Modi. Ajay Rai is an non issue now rather I will say that Its Kejriwal who came into picture now thanks to muslim votes but then winning against Modi is simply not possible. Even if Muslims vote for Congress(Unlikely), Noone can beat Modi let alone Kejriwal. Though I will say that winning margin will be less now for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

indiatester said:


> Low voting percentage is not good for BJP. Select groups participate to their full strength due to the organization involved in the entire process.
> The majority who are unattached have no mechanism to be motivated to get to the polling booth.
> We should check again the percentage of voters who have cast their votes at the end of the day.


There is a chance of that happening.

UPA 3 may still return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> Robert Vadra: Morning break fast will do
> in Delhi, Lunch in Islamabad and Dinner in
> Kabul.



& BILL will be paid from the money of poor Indians.



SarthakGanguly said:


> There is a chance of that happening.
> 
> UPA 3 may still return.



bhai teko TROLL karne ka time mil gya aaj??

If UPA 3 comes..............I m leaving this nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

Parul said:


> Mulayam Singh Yadav has just created a new vote bank : Rapists..



Seriously !These guys are gone nuts. They can do all unthinkable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

onu1886 said:


> Who knows? You can never underestimate the ability of a hindu to cut the very branch he is sitting on.


Exactly my point. Congress's chance is now improving. And they know it. The 'secular' front will also tie up with them openly now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot




----------



## walwal

SarthakGanguly said:


> There is a chance of that happening.
> 
> UPA 3 may still return.



*Bhootnath Returns !*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

SarthakGanguly said:


> There is a chance of that happening.
> 
> UPA 3 may still return.



Sh!t. That must not happen.
*GO AND VOTE LAZY BUGGERS.*


----------



## Star Wars

@SarthakGanguly Stop being such a pessimist ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

onu1886 said:


> Yuck ...He dresses like a gigolo. What did she see in him?



*Vitamin M*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arp2041 said:


> & BILL will be paid from the money of poor Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> bhai teko TROLL karne ka time mil gya aaj??
> 
> If UPA 3 comes..............I m leaving this nation


I have already completed preparations. A mulk that can vote for Sonia instead of Vajpayee in 2004 can vote for just about anyone.



Star Wars said:


> @SarthakGanguly Stop being such a pessimist ..


Actually this might just encourage some to go and vote for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

_69% turnout recorded in Chandigarh. In 2009, it was 65.5%_

Read more at: LS poll 2014: Record turnout in phase 3 - News Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454247129989406720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454247616138584064

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

Star Wars said:


> @SarthakGanguly Stop being such a pessimist ..



No dear. The feeling does send shivers. Look at all times the voting classes have been masses and the 'urban' support, 'white collar' support have stayed at distance from voting (by and large). If we have a replica of this pattern then we are doomed for another 5 years, God forbid !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

loksabha-elections2014.jagran.com/loksabha-chunaav/election-news-ansari-will-not-contest-against-modi-EL11223914#


----------



## GreenFoe

walwal said:


> Seeing those sunshine-roasted faces in the crowd listening with a mix of grim and expectations to dirty bunch like RaGa , SP, BSP leaders make
> 
> 
> Seriously !These guys are gone nuts. They can do all unthinkable.



Do remember *he was talking about mumbai shaktimill rape *and his constituency were accused

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> & BILL will be paid from the money of poor Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> bhai teko TROLL karne ka time mil gya aaj??
> 
> If UPA 3 comes..............I m leaving this nation



& i will surrender my Indian Passport & take up OCI instead!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

75% Record breaking polling at #Kurukshetra, Hisar and #Sirsa. What it means? 70% voting in #Haryana. Good sign for Democracy

From twitter ...very good sign

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cheekybird

Parul said:


> @cheekybird Apke Rahul Bhaia.


Bhai hoga apka 



HariPrasad said:


> Modi was very well known in Gujarat and outside Gujarat as an organization Man.


Was that the only things he was known for There?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454204208955150336

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

cheekybird said:


> Bhai hoga apka



Mere tho chacha ki umar ka hai woh, uncle man liye humne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Star Wars said:


> @SarthakGanguly Stop being such a pessimist ..


 All bengalis (including me)are born pessimists.


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


> Bhai hoga apka


aray toda sambalke. Rahul baba article 377 ke khilaf hai. Sochlo... you never know if he hangs towards the other side!


----------



## arp2041

SarthakGanguly said:


> I have already completed preparations. A mulk that can vote for Sonia instead of Vajpayee in 2004 can vote for just about anyone.



No, that was not the vote against Vajpayee, but against BJP, they did made some great blunders in there 2004 campaign.

& remember, Congress became the largest party just by 9 seats (so the difference wasn't huge).

& Sonia's campaigned was very swift, she was determined to bring congress back (have to give it to her).

In 2009, voters din't had any alternative other than congress.

I have trust in the Maturity of 120 crores Indians, I feel they will Indeed make a MODI SARKAR.


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> aray toda sambalke. Rahul baba article 377 ke khilaf hai. Sochlo... you never know if he hangs towards the other side!





JanjaWeed said:


> aray toda sambalke. Rahul baba article 377 ke khilaf hai. Sochlo... you never know if he hangs towards the other side!


Younke...ye article 377 hai Kya?


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Was that the only things he was known for There?




Yes He was a general secretary and out of electoral politics. He was known for that only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


> Younke...ye article 377 hai Kya?



Gay rights!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


> Younke...ye article 377 hai Kya?


it says gay sex is illegal.. & rahul baba is not liking that law!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> No, that was not the vote against Vajpayee, but against BJP, they did made some great blunders in there 2004 campaign.
> 
> & remember, Congress became the largest party just by 9 seats (so the difference wasn't huge).
> 
> & Sonia's campaigned was very swift, she was determined to bring congress back (have to give it to her).
> 
> In 2009, voters din't had any alternative other than congress.
> 
> I have trust in the Maturity of 120 crores Indians, I feel they will Indeed make a MODI SARKAR.


apne likhi hain lineay char..nahin bane gi modi sarkar


----------



## SarthakGanguly

walwal said:


> No dear. The feeling does send shivers. Look at all times the voting classes have been masses and the 'urban' support, 'white collar' support have stayed at distance from voting (by and large). If we have a replica of this pattern then we are doomed for another 5 years, God forbid !


Exactly. Only this time, there won't be another 5 years. Because there won't be a country any more. After the elections I said I will give two secrets. Now that Delhi is over I can safely give one.

@DRAY - There is a topshot(genius) of the Congress party who has siphoned off more money than all the scams combined from a laundering scheme. There is a plan to utilize it to 'help Indians choose a secular leader'. If true, anything is possible. I may sound paranoid, but I don't peddle in such rumors, unless there is some truth in it. 

Economically this country is bled dry to such an extent that you can't imagine. The present growth of 5% is entirely due to inflation(almost). So India will not survive another 5 years of Congress. 

I will tell the other one after May 16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> it says gay sex is illegal.. & rahul baba is not liking that law!


Source?


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454250471524282368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Exactly. Only this time, there won't be another 5 years. Because there won't be a country any more. After the elections I said I will give two secrets. Now that Delhi is over I can safely give one.
> 
> @DRAY - There is a topshot(genius) of the Congress party who has siphoned off more money than all the scams combined from a laundering scheme. There is a plan to utilize it to 'help Indians choose a secular leader'. If true, anything is possible. I may sound paranoid, but I don't peddle in such rumors, unless there is some truth in it.
> 
> Economically this country is bled dry to such an extent that you can't imagine. The present growth of 5% is entirely due to inflation(almost). So India will not survive another 5 years of Congress.
> 
> I will tell the other one after May 16.




You are paranoid , this isn't 2009 or 2004 a government cannot function without Popular support , especially in a Digital age .. If any Vote Fraud happens in EVM's it will come out in Public considering the recent trend .. Point being a Congress or a third front even if they come to power will not survive more than an year max...

Its easy to control flow of information when there is no Internet and all the TV and Radio have been sold out . But the very second an alternate source of information has come out since the beginning of Internet and social media , nothing will stay Hidden .... Congress will go , one way or another...

Times have changed, people have changed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@SarthakGanguly bhai ki ungliyaan tod do koyi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> *OK NEW REPORTS (3PM)*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> In Delhi AAP is now at the number two spot behind BJP. Although the overall lead of the BJP is huge (almost double that of AAP),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MP*
> 
> Madhya Pradesh is a strange one out in our pick for today. Our tracker suggests that Congress are actually neck-n-neck with BJP in MP till about 1 PM.
> 
> 
> @GreenFoe ,
> @Angry Bird ,
> @SarthakGanguly ,
> @kaykay ,
> @Android ,
> @ExtraOdinary ,
> @yuba ,
> @onu1886 ,
> @ALOK31 ,
> @Star Wars ,
> @AnnoyingOrange ,
> @HariPrasad





GreenFoe said:


> *OK NEW REPORTS (3PM)*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> In Delhi AAP is now at the number two spot behind BJP. Although the overall lead of the BJP is huge (almost double that of AAP),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MP*
> 
> Madhya Pradesh is a strange one out in our pick for today. Our tracker suggests that Congress are actually neck-n-neck with BJP in MP till about 1 PM.
> 
> 
> @GreenFoe ,
> @Angry Bird ,
> @SarthakGanguly ,
> @kaykay ,
> @Android ,
> @ExtraOdinary ,
> @yuba ,
> @onu1886 ,
> @ALOK31 ,
> @Star Wars ,
> @AnnoyingOrange ,
> @HariPrasad




OMG it is unbelievable. It has surpassed all opinion poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

chak de INDIA said:


> @SarthakGanguly bhai ki ungliyaan tod do koyi


I will be voting for BJP with my foot then

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> @GreenFoe MP should be a BJP sweep unless Shivraj himself doesn't want Modi to give those nos. (He belongs to Advani camp).




There is a big modi factor in his victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

cheekybird said:


> Younke...ye article 377 hai Kya?


Pakistan Penal code is same as IPC

PPC 377

*377.Unnatural offences:*
Whoever voluntarily has carnal intercourse against the order of nature with any man, woman or animal, shall be punished with imprisonment for life, or with imprisonment of either description for a term which shall not be less than two years nor more than ten years, and shall also be liable to fine. *Explanation: *Penetration is sufficient to constitute the carnal intercourse necessary to the offence described in this section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


> Source?


yakeen nai ata? ye lijiye! 

Rahul Gandhi disappointed with SC order on Section 377, says Delhi HC was correct - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SarthakGanguly said:


> I will be voting for BJP with my foot then


9 tod do . . voting wali 1 tinnu ungli baki rehne do

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Angry Bird

Voting still going on in Delhi.Delhi voting turn out will go well above 70%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> You are paranoid , this isn't 2009 or 2004 a government cannot function without Popular support , especially in a Digital age .. If any Vote Fraud happens in EVM's it will come out in Public considering the recent trend .. Point being a Congress or a third front even if they come to power will not survive more than an year max...
> 
> Its easy to control flow of information when there is no Internet and all the TV and Radio have been sold out . But the very second an alternate source of information has come out since the beginning of Internet and social media , nothing will stay Hidden .... Congress will go , one way or another...
> 
> Times have changed, people have changed


Aap, sorry, apke muh mein ghee makkhan shakkar etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Angry Bird said:


> Not that good in Bihar. Why is it so ?




Hi Guys,

Green foe figures give some other reality. 49% vote is a huge clean sweep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> yakeen nai ata? ye lijiye!
> 
> Rahul Gandhi disappointed with SC order on Section 377, says Delhi HC was correct - IBNLive


So?

Ayei ayei @JAT BALWAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

cheekybird said:


> So?
> 
> Ayei ayei @JAT BALWAN


Hope against hope?  
But he has broken up with his girlfriend. Or it must have been the other way round. Either way - you know you can go ahead


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


> So?


it means.. no kissing grass or looking at the stars with rahul baba!  (j/k)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

@JAT BALWAN Sahab,

aapki taraf kya haal hain. Hamari taraf to BJP jeet rahi hain.


----------



## Android

Hat Hath Shakti, Had Hath Tarakki!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Le lota... Yeh kya ho raha hai..?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454252548816269313

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Guys........watched Times Now...........

approx 7% voting jump in this phase since last election (58% to 65%).

This is an EPIC jump...........only happened last time in 1984 after Indira's death............

There is certainly a wave, if not Modi wave than ANTI-CONGRESS wave........

@cheekybird KITNA BHI CHIKHO-CHILLA LO YAAR.................BANKEY RAHEGI MODI SARKAR!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Le lota... Yeh kya ho raha hai..?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454252548816269313


yes. According to Jagran, Ansari's brother said that Mukhtar will support Modi. I am shocked too.
loksabha-elections2014.jagran.com/loksabha-chunaav/election-news-ansari-will-not-contest-against-modi-EL11223914#


----------



## Star Wars

GUys Check Times now...

Arnab is saying that the voting has increased in places where there is a strong BJP presence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> yes. According to Jagran, Ansari's brother said that Mukhtar will support Modi. I am shocked too.
> loksabha-elections2014.jagran.com/loksabha-chunaav/election-news-ansari-will-not-contest-against-modi-EL11223914#



Latest news in hindi Mukhtar Ansari not to contest from Varanasi seat - www.bhaskar.com

What is this then..?


----------



## dray

Roybot said:


>




Parents of our future Prime Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

DRAY said:


> Parents of our future Prime Minister.



Yeah bet the kid will still be called a Gandhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

SarthakGanguly said:


> Exactly. Only this time, there won't be another 5 years. Because there won't be a country any more. After the elections I said I will give two secrets. Now that Delhi is over I can safely give one.
> 
> @DRAY - There is a topshot(genius) of the Congress party who has siphoned off more money than all the scams combined from a laundering scheme. There is a plan to utilize it to 'help Indians choose a secular leader'. If true, anything is possible. I may sound paranoid, but I don't peddle in such rumors, unless there is some truth in it.
> 
> Economically this country is bled dry to such an extent that you can't imagine. The present growth of 5% is entirely due to inflation(almost). So India will not survive another 5 years of Congress.
> 
> I will tell the other one after May 16.



Who?  I don't think money will save Congress, people will take money and vote against them, the anti-incumbency factor is too high this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> Guys........watched Times Now...........
> 
> approx 7% voting jump in this phase since last election (58% to 65%).
> 
> This is an EPIC jump...........only happened last time in 1984 after Indira's death............
> 
> There is certainly a wave, if not Modi wave than ANTI-CONGRESS wave........
> 
> @cheekybird KITNA BHI CHIKHO-CHILLA LO YAAR.................BANKEY RAHEGI MODI SARKAR!!!


Green is grass and blue is sky...Rahul Bhai Rahul Bhai (btw apka Bhai)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

voted and voted for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Latest news in hindi Mukhtar Ansari not to contest from Varanasi seat - www.bhaskar.com
> 
> What is this then..?


Sorry I meant Jagran. When I read it 10-15 mins back, It was written than Ansari's brother said that they will support Modi but now Its written that 'sources' are saying that Mukhtar will support Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Roybot said:


> Yeah bet the kid will still be called a Gandhi



No doubt about it. That surname is their "Laxmi-Kuber ki kundi".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> They can temper with EVMs but not change the verdict completely as people will understand the fraud........
> 
> What they did last time is that Congress was anyway going to be no. 1 party, they just increased the lead so that you get a stable govt. (my assumption)..........


Yes but they Dont need to change the verdict totally, they have to make sure BJP doesnt get enough seats as per their club 160 plan .Then make a Hung assembly where none would want to ally with BJP.Indirectly Congress will prop a third party as PM and Control Delhi again as they did with AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454257299960238082

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

@jha 
www.jagran.com/image/lang.php?category=Homevishesh&pid=11223914


----------



## wolfschanzze

*Now Azam Khan claims he himself fought Kargil and many other wars, shows pics as proof | Faking News*
*Now Azam Khan claims he himself fought Kargil and many other wars, shows pics as proof*
Published on April 9, 2014by idiot420

After making controversial remark about Kargil war, Samajwadi Party leader Azam Khan has moved a step further and claimed that he himself fought major wars for protecting India and Indians.

To prove his claim, Mr Khan released series of photographs as proof of his active participation in wars. Here are few of the photos:




Even though Azam Khan was born in 1958, he claimed that he, along with his buffalo, fought against Pakistan and helped a truck driver Tara Singh to get back his wife Sakina.




Azam Khan at Longewala post during Indo-Pakistan War of 1971. As per Mr Khan, he single handedly eliminated enemy force at Longewala, and then moved to eastern front to liberate Bangladesh. Reportedly, his buffalo destroyed 8 Pakistani tanks.




Azam played a pivotal role in escape of prisoners of war who were captured by Pakistani soldiers in 1971 during the war between India and Pakistan. At that time he was working as a RAW agent. If Khan is to be believed, he along with 7 POWs crossed LOC sitting on his buffalo.




Azam Khan along with his buffalo fought bravely against Pakistan during 1999 Kargil War. Khan says, 50 Pakistani infiltrators died out of fear when they saw him sitting of the buffalo and carrying AK-47.




Azam Khan along with his colleagues in Istanbul. He often goes onsite because of global nature of anti-terrorist projects that he handles. His buffalo is capable of flying like a helicopter.




As per Azam Khan, he was the person who tipped US about Laden’s Abbottabad address. Khan claims, this picture is of Laden’s house on the night of raid and the person standing is him. Although his face is not visible but the buffalo standing nearby support his claim.


*LOL this is too good*.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## arp2041

@Parul






CLEAN SWEEP DELHI Mubarakho...................... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454259993210925056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Although not very great turnout in Bihar but still 10% more than what it was in previous election. BJP will directly gain from it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454260256961359872


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

GreenFoe said:


> @kaykay @jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra @onu1886
> @VeeraBahadur @VeeraBhadra @kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
> @banvanaxl @Marxist @Rajaraja Chola @MST @drunken-monke @blood @eowyn @GURU DUTT
> @sarjenprabhu @naveen mishra @DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @ni8mare @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @Fawkes @Sunny009 @NKVD
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys send this SMS to all your friends in india ? also tell all who you know in this forum and online to do the same :|
> 
> *Hindi:*
> 
> 
> *English*:



Forwarded through WhatsApp, Hike and Facebook! Balance nahi tha bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454258956404154368


----------



## SarthakGanguly

kaykay said:


> Although not very great turnout in Bihar but still 10% more than what it was in previous election. BJP will directly gain from it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454260256961359872


Ummm.... that's a 22.2% increase.


----------



## kaykay

SarthakGanguly said:


> Ummm.... that's a 22.2% increase.


Um sorry but I didn't get you. What 22.2%?


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @Parul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAN SWEEP DELHI Mubarakho......................



Insha Allah.


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> Um sorry but I didn't get you. What 22.2%?



122.2% of 43 is 53


----------



## arp2041

kaykay said:


> Um sorry but I didn't get you. What 22.2%?



He is taking percentage - 10%/45% *100

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> He is taking percentage - 10%/45% *100


Oh okay. Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

@GreenFoe .. So..? Whats the final prediction of Dr. Praveen Patil..?


----------



## anonymus

RajaHindutva said:


> My state Bihar, seems to be going to the Janata Dal. Sad development, I have voted for the BJP.




@jha Saheb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

kaykay said:


> Um sorry but I didn't get you. What 22.2%?


(45-55/45)*100 % = 22%


----------



## jha

anonymus said:


> @jha Saheb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Unko lag sakta hai... Main to abhi bhi 4/6 bol raha hoon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*OK HERE is Evening REPORT(Please contribute to 5forty3.in so that we can get future data too,he pays his volunteers too )*

*BIHAR*

absolutely no competition for the saffron brigade

*WUP*




*MP*


In Madhya Pradesh, apart from Chhindwara, where Kamalnath is sailing through, BJP seems to be winning big in other seats
*DELHI*

In Delhi BJP is heading for a clean sweep, yes we are saying this with great deal of responsibility without for a moment forgetting the December election background.





*Haryana*

In Haryana, AAP is doing surprisingly well, our own numbers (based on ground reports) are putting it at roughly 14% Vote-Share, which has put it in the 3rd spot in the state. Initial data analysis suggests a close contest between Congress and NDA (BJP+HVC) which is indicative of BJP’s ticket distribution bungling. We of course need to do a deep full-fledged analysis in the next 24 to 36 hours to understand the full import of all the numbers from all the states.

_[Note: We will be doing a thorough analysis of day 1 in the next two days, this is just the end of the day analysis with brief overall picture. Our technological backbone was not yet ready for Maharashtra for phase one, so we did it the old fashioned way on papers which will be analyzed in the next 36 hours.]_



jha said:


> @GreenFoe .. So..? Whats the final prediction of Dr. Praveen Patil..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

_Hate speech on camera: Azam Khan calls for revenge:

Hate speech on cam: Azam Khan calls for revenge - Video | The Times of India
_


----------



## jha

RajaHindutva said:


> Are you from Bihar bhai?



Haan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

cheekybird said:


> So?
> 
> Ayei ayei @JAT BALWAN



cheeky jee ... bahut niraash kar rahi hain aap hamein... Rahul main aisa kya hai jo humare bhai saab main nahi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

So whoz winning guys? My analysis say Rahulji is on his way to become our next PM 

Bhaag bose d ayi aandhi,
Ab ki baar Rahul Gandhi


----------



## Parul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202518022886676





@arp2041 @Roybot @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Indischer @jha @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JAT BALWAN

anonymus said:


> @JAT BALWAN Sahab,
> 
> aapki taraf kya haal hain. Hamari taraf to BJP jeet rahi hain.



agar ek daura Modi ka humare dist. main ho gaya to bahut hu atyachar ho jayega congress par... 

aise hi BJP candidate 1.7 lakh votes se jeet rahi hai baad main congressi candidate ko kya milega pata nahi...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

Parul said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202518022886676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @Roybot @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Indischer @jha @JanjaWeed



 Hilarious!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202518022886676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @Roybot @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Indischer @jha @JanjaWeed


hehehehe... that was funny!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Indischer said:


> Hilarious!



Youtube version daldo Bhai


----------



## jha

Parul said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202518022886676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @Roybot @chak de INDIA @Dem!god @Indischer @jha @JanjaWeed



Hahahaha.. Isne apni politics barbaad kar li...

Yeh Ghaziabad ke baare mein sun rahe hain ki contest tight ho gaya hai BJP aur BSP mein..? BSP to kahin thi nahi.. How is this possible.. Upar se Gen. saab ko Saatha-Chourasi ka bhi support tha.. Kuch hua hai kya..?


----------



## Indischer

Echo_419 said:


> Youtube version daldo Bhai







Yeh lo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454267410938613760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454267951689256960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454268536064864256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454267410938613760
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454267951689256960
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454268536064864256




Surprised about Haryana, its not a BJP strong hold....


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> Hahahaha.. Isne apni politics barbaad kar li...
> 
> Yeh Ghaziabad ke baare mein sun rahe hain ki contest tight ho gaya hai BJP aur BSP mein..? BSP to kahin thi nahi.. How is this possible.. Upar se Gen. saab ko Saatha-Chourasi ka bhi support tha.. Kuch hua hai kya..?



I ain't followed Generak V.K. Singh's Election Campagin and don't know anything about this development.  Main thoda dear may pata kar kay relpy karti hoon.


----------



## Android

Who was BSP candidate in Ghaziabad


----------



## Parul

Android said:


> Who was BSP candidate in Ghaziabad



Mukul Upadhyay!


----------



## anathema

Ghaziabad was supposed to be a done deal..what the hell ? BSP ko kaun support kar raha hain bhai ?


----------



## kaykay

Star Wars said:


> Surprised about Haryana, its not a BJP strong hold....


BJP is getting maximum there. Also count 2-3 seats from INLD to NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Modi's wife:


----------



## kaykay

Android said:


> Who was BSP candidate in Ghaziabad


VK Singh is winning by a hugh margin according to my source(younger brother in IBN7). He says Thakurs and Tyagis(around 5 lakhs votes) are firmly behind VK Singh in Ghaziabad. @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cheekybird

JAT BALWAN said:


> cheeky jee ... bahut niraash kar rahi hain aap hamein... Rahul main aisa kya hai jo humare bhai saab main nahi...


Oh plzzzzzz look at modi  and look at rrrraahullll


----------



## Ammyy

cheekybird said:


> Oh plzzzzzz look at modi  and look at rrrraahullll



Rahul gandhi looks gay


----------



## cheekybird

Ammyy said:


> Rahul gandhi looks gay


Oh puhleeeeezzzzzzz


----------



## ashok321

*“I am Narendra Modi’s Wife”*
In a poor village, the woman who is believed to be the estranged wife of the most powerful man in Gujarat lives in a one-room home

“I am Narendra Modi’s Wife” | OPEN Magazine


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

So @SpArK ..? Whats latest from ur place..? Commies voted for Congress..?


----------



## Android

Ghanziabad and Aurangabad name should be changed. I fell sick and shameful while speaking the name of these two cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

My source saying that Its a very tight situation between Satpal Singh and Ajit Singh. So Its not that easy for BJP as we though earlier.


----------



## Android

Is Muzaffarnagar riots also affecting voting pattern in Haryana??? @JAT BALWAN @jha


----------



## Parul

AAP EXPOSED by its very own founder member Ashwani Upadhyay.


----------



## NKVD

ashok321 said:


> *“I am Narendra Modi’s Wife”*
> In a poor village, the woman who is believed to be the estranged wife of the most powerful man in Gujarat lives in a one-room home
> 
> “I am Narendra Modi’s Wife” | OPEN Magazine


Wife that imposed on him Through child Marriage By his Parents .Never accepted her His Wife. Never Lived With her As husband Throughout his Life .No physical Relations How can Someone Can Say she is his wife.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

cheekybird said:


> Oh plzzzzzz look at modi  and look at rrrraahullll



I am not talking about modi... bhai saheb means aapke wo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

JAT BALWAN said:


> I am not talking about modi... bhai saheb means aapke wo...


Achaaaaa woh  stay ontopic ye unka nahin Rahul ka thread hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

NKVD said:


> Wife that imposed on him Through child Marriage By his Parents .Never accepted her His Wife. Never Lived With her As husband Throughout his Life .No physical Relations How can Someone Can Say she is his wife.



Legality issue.
He is not divorced.
So?


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Android said:


> Is Muzaffarnagar riots also affecting voting pattern in Haryana??? @JAT BALWAN @jha



Not really... & I am voting in rajasthan now so I know more about there then haryana..


----------



## NKVD

ashok321 said:


> Legality issue.
> He is not divorced.
> So?


 how can One will prove it in Court of Law. I mean they were Never Lived Together. they Don,t have physical relations of husband and Wife.It was a Forced Child Marriage How can you considered them husband and Wife


----------



## JAT BALWAN

cheekybird said:


> Achaaaaa woh  stay ontopic ye unka nahin Rahul ka thread hai



yehi to rona hai aap ladies ka... harmara koi khayal nahi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

JAT BALWAN said:


> yehi to rona hai aap ladies ka... harmara koi khayal nahi..


 Kisne Kaha tha shadi karo,ab Bhugto ap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

I'm impartial to these ongoings but I'd like to just address this:


Modi claims 97% of all IAF a/c and weapons are obsolete.



Then "claim check" done by these fools verifies this lie:
_
*Check:* It’s true. The information is based on former Indian army chief V.K. Singh’s 2012 letter to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh where he said India’s “air defence was 97% obsolete”. Subsequently, Indian air force chief N.A.K. Browne said 65-70% of the modernization would be accomplished by 2017 and the full modernization by 2022. Mint could not independently confirm these numbers from the defence ministry._

Claim Check: Narendra Modi on Indian Air Force’s weapons and planes - Livemint

Except VK Singh was talking about the Indian ARMY's Air Defence systems- NOT the IAF's a/c and weapons this is a blatant lie and I despise this kind of cheap politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

NKVD said:


> how can One will prove it in Court of Law. I mean they were Never Lived Together. they Don,t have physical relations of husband and Wife.It was a Forced Child Marriage How can you considered them husband and Wife



Indian laws are such, once you are married (which Modi is, as per his own words) howsoever, you have to be divorced (which Modi has not)


----------



## jaatram

kaykay said:


> BJP is getting maximum there. Also count 2-3 seats from INLD to NDA.


count 8-9 to NDA from Haryana congress only going to get only 2 seats at max.


----------



## onu1886

Android said:


> Ghanziabad and Aurangabad name should be changed. I fell sick and shameful while speaking the name of these two cities.


What happened dude?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454287828059308034
Yeh Azam to paagal ho gaya hai


----------



## NKVD

ashok321 said:


> Indian laws are such, once you are married (which Modi is, as per his own words) howsoever, you have to be divorced (which Modi has not)


Child marriage or unwillfull marriage never considered a marriage in law even if it happend willfully or not willfully.secondly modi never considered accepted him as his wife even if he Is. but law is law and truth is they never lived together as husband wife not even for one day.


----------



## ashok321

NKVD said:


> Child marriage or unwillfull marriage never considered a marriage in law even if it happend willfully or not willfully.secondly modi never considered accepted him as his wife even if he Is. but law is law and truth is they never lived together as husband wife not even for one day.



It does not matter.
Modi's marriage ceremony was performed.
He agrees her to be his wife on AFFIDAVIT.
What is your problem here?


----------



## Angry Bird

Waiting for results to come. I have told my boss and colleagues that I will be in Bhagwa (saffron) kurti the day BJP will form the Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

cheekybird said:


> Oh plzzzzzz look at modi  and look at rrrraahullll


you do know that birds pick between his nether cheeks



Android said:


> Is Muzaffarnagar riots also affecting voting pattern in Haryana??? @JAT BALWAN @jha


nope not at all


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Abingdonboy said:


> Watch this vid (right till the end, a very important message is contained within):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @patentneer @Gessler @NSG_BlackCats @gslv mk3 @IndoCarib @@cloud_9 @@Roybot @@anyrandom @@Mirza Jatt@@Humanist @@WAR-rior @@Akash A. @@karan21 @@R &AW @@Yeti @@jayron @@bruce wayne @@RoYaL~GuJJaR @@DMLA@@Incredible India @@ChennaiSKing @@KRAIT @@Bhai Zakir @@GORKHALI @@IND151 @@lepziboy @@CarbonD @@nick_indian@@David James @@Che Guevara @@desiman @@Shardul.....the lion @@Contrarian @@Blitzkrieg @@INDIC @@danish_vij@@IndoUS @@Echo_419 @@SMStealth @@indianrabbit @@KS @@Matrixx @@danger007 @@The HBS Guy @@danger007 @@surya kiran @@sms @@jatt+gutts @@DARIUS @@AUz @@GURU DUTT @@supply&Demand @@DesiGuy @@--,-'{@ @@Ajaxpaul@@acetophenol @@DelhiDareDevil @@doublemaster @@Hellraiser007 @@AGENT 47 @@Nishan_101 @@Babbar-Khalsa @@desert warrior @@Nisha @@scorpionx @@blood @@Android @@Parul @@priti @@Nisha @@Skull and Bones @@hinduguy @@SpArK
> 
> 
> 
> Share with all you can.



no mantion to me???

you are over n out...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

ashok321 said:


> It does not matter.
> Modi's marriage ceremony was performed.
> He agrees her to be his wife on AFFIDAVIT.
> What is your problem here?


how some Rituals can justified child marriage which is a offence in law 
According supreme court order he has too fill that column and modi never lies the Fact is he was married once in under pressure by family.but that cannot justify that he never maintained a husband relation with that lady.So lady cannot challange him in courts. AND she will not by her Own Words


----------



## Abingdonboy

JAT BALWAN said:


> no mantion to me???
> 
> you are over n out...


Check again bro, I had to do the mentions in parts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

ashok321 said:


> Indian laws are such, once you are married (which Modi is, as per his own words) howsoever, you have to be divorced (which Modi has not)



According to India law you cannot marry other woman until and unless you are divorced..what's your point ? How Modi is married or divorcee is going to affect this country ??


----------



## anonymus

ashok321 said:


> Indian laws are such, once you are married (which Modi is, as per his own words) howsoever, you have to be divorced (which Modi has not)




No that is not the law.

Consummation of marriage is important, else you could get your marriage declared null and void.Another instance in which you could declare your marriage null and void is if you have been married under fraudulent pretense.

It is different from divorce as unlike in divorce, you are legally considered bachelor rather than divorcee.


----------



## ashok321

NKVD said:


> how some Rituals can justified child marriage which is a offence in law
> According supreme court order he has too fill that column and modi never lies the Fact is he was married once in under pressure by family.but that cannot justify that he never maintained a husband relation with that lady.So lady cannot challange him in courts. AND she will not by her Own Words



Child marriage offence now, not before.
Modi is a married man and requires a divorce.


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm impartial to these ongoings but I'd like to just address this:
> 
> 
> Modi claims 97% of all IAF a/c and weapons are obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> Then "claim check" done by these fools verifies this lie:
> _*Check:* It’s true. The information is based on former Indian army chief V.K. Singh’s 2012 letter to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh where he said India’s “air defence was 97% obsolete”. Subsequently, Indian air force chief N.A.K. Browne said 65-70% of the modernization would be accomplished by 2017 and the full modernization by 2022. Mint could not independently confirm these numbers from the defence ministry._
> 
> Claim Check: Narendra Modi on Indian Air Force’s weapons and planes - Livemint
> 
> Except VK Singh was talking about the Indian ARMY's Air Defence systems- NOT the IAF's a/c and weapons this is a blatant lie and I despise this kind of cheap politics.



First I would like to than you for commenting on a Political thread 
2nd when people are dying due to lack of good & the govt is letting millions of toners of food grains rot 
People's anger reaches a point where they don't care about such tiny details


----------



## ashok321

anonymus said:


> No that is not the law.
> 
> Consummation of marriage is important, else you could get your marriage declared null and void.Another instance in which you could declare your marriage null and void is if you have been married under fraudulent pretense.
> 
> It is different from divorce as unlike in divorce, you are legally considered bachelor rather than divorcee.



Modi has never gone to a court on his matrimony issue.
So please do not interpret his matrimonial life.


----------



## Parul

Modi's Marrige is an important issue for people who would love to bait Modi. But, for those who are more concerned about more serious issues, this would not matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jaatram

JAT BALWAN said:


> no mantion to me???
> 
> you are over n out...


Ram Ram bhai ... ke chal rahye hai aade !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> First I would like to than you for commenting on a Political thread
> 2nd when people are dying due to lack of good & the govt is letting millions of toners of food grains rot
> People's anger reaches a point where they don't care about such tiny details


I can't comment on this as I have little information on the ground realties I'll admit. However, I don't think it is EVER right to lie or mislead an electorate no matter how trivial the information may be. This is just not on in my honest opinion .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

ashok321 said:


> Modi has never gone to a court on his matrimony issue.
> So please do not interpret his matrimonial life.




I was providing legal opinion on the issue.


----------



## NKVD

ashok321 said:


> Child marriage offence now, not before.
> Modi is a married man and requires a divorce.


Maybe its comes Under your defination of marriage not mine.if you consider a child marriage performed unwillingfully and partner never lived like husband and Wife together not even for single day. then Best of luck for illiterate Views of yours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*Lok Sabha polls: High turnout in 91 seats in phase 3, Chandigarh tops with 74%*
*
*
Lok Sabha polls: High turnout in 91 seats in phase 3, Chandigarh tops with 74% - The Times of India


----------



## Jason bourne

Abingdonboy said:


> Check again bro, I had to do the mentions in parts




Me too  u forgot a gujrati :0 modi ko bol dunga ) 

My team member in delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jason bourne said:


> Me too  u forgot a gujrati :0 modi ko bol dunga )
> 
> My team member in delhi
> View attachment 24179
> 
> View attachment 24179


Corrected my mistake bro! Please watch the vid and share with all you can. The message within the video NEEDS to be spread across India. Ideally the political parties would be doing this themselves but then in a lot of cases it would hurt their interests....


----------



## NKVD

Parul said:


> *Lok Sabha polls: High turnout in 91 seats in phase 3, Chandigarh tops with 74%*
> *
> *
> Lok Sabha polls: High turnout in 91 seats in phase 3, Chandigarh tops with 74% - The Times of India


@Parul what was feedback of today of mrs Lekhi from your side My side its all Bjp all Way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

A bit long but good article on situation in Haryana

Writings on the wall: In a tearing Hurry-ana | The Indian Express | Page 99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Rahul gandhi : Maa aapki wajah se meri shadi nahi ho rahi hai.
Soniya : Wo kaise ?
Rahul : Aapke har poster me likha hota hai
Soniya ko "BAHUMAT" do.
Soniya : beta is sal ho jayegi.
Rahul : wo kaise...?
Soniya : Q ki Ab ki bar Modi Sarkar!



NKVD said:


> @Parul what was feedback of today of mrs Lekhi from your side My side its all Bjp all Way



I also expect clean sweep!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

Dilliwalo ne aaj dil jeet liya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Android said:


> Dilliwalo ne aaj dil jeet liya



Abhi Itna kush maat hoo, Delhi elections baki hai!


----------



## Angry Bird

Soumitra said:


> A bit long but good article on situation in Haryana
> 
> 
> Though I am from Delhi but I know a bit about Haryana since I have done my engineering from haryana and have lot of friends over there. Haryana is known for supporting Congress and Haryanvis keep on switching between Congress and INLD. INLD died when Om Prakash Chautala was jailed and Congress was under the impression that there is no one to challenge them. Haryana Janhit Congress party lead by Kuldeep Bishnoi has his hold among Bishnois and has a great hold in Hisar made alliance with BJP. He has challenged Congress in their strong hold. BJP lead by Narender Modi has changed the mindset of Haryana and has changed the opinion now.Haryana for sure was looking for a change and was in a mood to vote for BJP this time.He is Modi and only Modi who has changed the things else Haryana would not have opted for BJP as they don't have leadership there.BJP and Alliance will get 7 to 8 seats in Haryana. No chance for Huda or Congress.


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> My source saying that Its a very tight situation between Satpal Singh and Ajit Singh. So Its not that easy for BJP as we though earlier.



Yes... Jats rallied behind him in second half..He may even save his seat by little margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

jha said:


> Yes... Jats rallied behind him in second half..He may even save his seat by little margin.


nope ... its BJP all the way ... jai modi jai bharat !!!


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> Yes... Jats rallied behind him in second half..He may even save his seat by little margin.


Still too Eary to say that my sources say that any one can win but chances of wining of Satpal is more


----------



## jaatram

NKVD said:


> Still too Eary to say that my sources say that any one can win but chances of wining of Satpal is more


chote chuadhary ki chud rahi hai is baar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somnath

AAP’s Mumbai manifesto bats for gays - The Times of India


----------



## NKVD

somnath said:


> AAP’s Mumbai manifesto bats for gays - The Times of India


----------



## jha

Android said:


> Dilliwalo ne aaj dil jeet liya



North East abhi tight contest hai.. Kuch bhi ho sakta hai.



somnath said:


> AAP’s Mumbai manifesto bats for gays - The Times of India



Let me explain it in typical AAP way.. That means they are against Heterosexual relations and they hate girls. Just look the way Somnath Bharti behaved with ladies.. Kuch log kahte hain ki Jab woh **** sites ki URL bechta tha to wahan bhi discrimination karta tha straight **** ke saath... 



Parul said:


> Abhi Itna kush maat hoo, Delhi elections baki hai!



Humare Manoj Tiwari bhi sure nahin hain... Kuch bhi ho sakta hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

jha said:


> North East abhi tight contest hai.. Kuch bhi ho sakta hai.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me explain it in typical AAP way.. That means they are against Heterosexual relations and they hate girls. Just look the way Somnath Bharti behaved with ladies.. Kuch log kahte hain ki Jab woh **** sites ki URL bechta tha to wahan bhi discrimination karta tha straight **** ke saath...


@jha sahab .. west and south delhi apni hai. jaat is baar apni taraf se max seats de rahe hai BJP ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

jaatram said:


> @jha sahab .. west and south delhi apni hai. jaat is baar apni taraf se max seats de rahe hai BJP ko



Bahut Achchhe... Bas ek Chhote Choudhari ko zaroor harana tha aap logon ne.. Meri personal khunnas hai usse..


----------



## jaatram

jha said:


> Bahut Achchhe... Bas ek Chhote Choudhari ko zaroor harana tha aap logon ne.. Meri personal khunnas hai usse..


chote choudhary ne Ch.Charan Singh ka naam duba diya us MC ki himmat nahi Western UP se uth ke Haryana mein aa jaye .... Satpal Ji is going to win. Barring 4-5 seats from Western UP/Delhi/Haryana everything is going to BJP.


----------



## jha

Today's Modi rally .. Patliputra..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> Humare Manoj Tiwari bhi sure nahin hain... Kuch bhi ho sakta hai...



In Delhi elections, Delhities blindly voted for AAP candidates without even knowing there name. This time around, we've overwhelmingly voted for NaMo without keeping the BJP candidate in Mind. Don't be surprise, Jab hamare Manoj Tiwari bhi election jeet jaye!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

Parul said:


> In Delhi elections, Delhities blindly voted for AAP candidates without even knowing there name. This time around, we've overwhelmingly voted for NaMo without keeping the BJP candidate in Mind. Don't be surprise, Jab hamare Manoj Tiwari bhi election jeet jaye!


its about maximizing from everywhere. don't let these seculars breathe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

_Narendra Modi's greatest answer to a silliest question. Is there place for Muslims in India? _
_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

jha said:


> Today's Modi rally .. Patliputra..


what are the latest trends out of western UP ?


----------



## Parul

Padmabhushan Dr. BM Hegde (ex VC of Manipal University) speaks about the style of working of ShriNarendra Modi - calls him a statesman, not a politician.

Shri Modi has been highlighting preventive health insted of medical care. It followed from a 9 hours discussion during a London / Mumbai flight.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=656973481006068





@arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Dem!god @jha @jiki @GreenFoe @Nair saab @Jason bourne

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Abhi Itna kush maat hoo, Delhi elections baki hai!



YES!! Meet Kiran Bedi - The New CM of Delhi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

arp2041 said:


> YES!! Meet Kiran Bedi - The New CM of Delhi!!!


that would be a big blow to AAP if Kiran bedi is named as Delhi CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Parul said:


> In Delhi elections, Delhities blindly voted for AAP candidates without even knowing there name. This time around, we've overwhelmingly voted for NaMo without keeping the BJP candidate in Mind. Don't be surprise, Jab hamare Manoj Tiwari bhi election jeet jaye!



Could not agree more. People this time has not voted for BJP candidate, they have voted for Modi.



arp2041 said:


> YES!! Meet Kiran Bedi - The New CM of Delhi!!!



NO, she can get a ticket but it will be Vijay Goel for CM candidate.


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> YES!! Meet Kiran Bedi - The New CM of Delhi!!!



I am going to support Kejriwal for Delhi's CM post. Bijali aur pani toh free milega. 



Angry Bird said:


> Could not agree more. People this time has not voted for BJP candidate, they have voted for Modi.
> 
> 
> 
> NO, she can get a ticket but it will be *Vijay Goel* for CM candidate.


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> I am going to support Kejriwal for Delhi's CM post. Bijali aur pani toh free milega.



Who You??


----------



## Angry Bird

Sidak said:


> I am going to support Kejriwal for Delhi's CM post. Bijali aur pani toh free milega.



Ok Madam you must be knowing about Delhi Politics more than me.I am a layman. Who do you think will be the CM candidate ?


----------



## Parul

Angry Bird said:


> Ok Madam you must be knowing about Delhi Politics more than me.I am a layman. Who do you think will be the CM candidate ?



I too a layman like you. I just started following Politics since 4 to 5 months, only because of Modi hater @Bhai Zakir. Koi bhi hoga par Vijay Goel Nahi Hogya, as he is not a CM material. 



arp2041 said:


> Who You??



Chal Khotte!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Sidak said:


> I too a layman like you. I just started following Politics since 4 to 5 months, only because of Modi hater . Koi bhi hoga par Vijay Goel Nahi Hogya, as he is not a CM material.
> 
> 
> 
> Chal Khotte!


Ms. Lekhi has a good chance of winning from New Delhi ... what are your thoughts?


----------



## jaatram

@jha sahab, @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Indischer @GreenFoe what's the latest trend of today's? How many seats can the NDA expect from today.


----------



## GreenFoe

_From 2009_

*Rajesh Kumar Tripathy:*_Who do you think should be BJP's PM Candidate for the year 2014?_
*Sogorika ghoshe: *difficult to say..arun jaitley i think is the middle class hero of the bjp, but i doubt whether he will have much support within his own party. maybe a sushma swaraj, but i really can't say..

*Mahesh:*_What is the future of BJP? BJP is the party who raised from 2 to 180 and may be down this time and are still becoming stronger. So BJP is the future of India_
*Sogorika ghoshe: *difficult to see the bjp being the future of india for the moment..for the moment it looks as if the party is floundering. don't think the future likes in negative slogans.



jaatram said:


> @jha sahab, @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Indischer @GreenFoe what's the latest trend of today's? How many seats can the NDA expect from today.



I have made some posts from exit polls of 5forty3.in ,do check them :|


----------



## SouthDesi

Watch Digvijay's reaction to Swamy's comment on RG (starting at 20:00 )


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Me too  u forgot a gujrati :0 modi ko bol dunga )
> 
> My team member in delhi
> View attachment 24179
> 
> View attachment 24179




Who are you among them?


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Who are you among them?




I am not in them they are from delhi ..


----------



## JAT BALWAN

jaatram said:


> Ram Ram bhai ... ke chal rahye hai aade !!!



bhai Ram Ram... chunavi charcha chal ri sa aade.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Kejriwal finally admits, by quitting Delhi govt, we lost our credibility.


AK has had a lot of explaining to do in this campaign. From the ground in Delhi, even at rallies for the Lok Sabha polls, when he spoke to party faithful, the AAP leader found himself explaining the party's exit from the Delhi government after 49 days. And now in an interview, the AAP leader has finally come out and admitted that his exit may have been a blunder.

Speaking to the Economic Times, Kejriwal admitted that while he still stood by his decision to quit over not being able to pass his 'Jan Lokpal Bill' in the Delhi Assembly, he should have taken more time to build concensus and get the bill passed.

"The suddenness of our decision and the communication gap with masses allowed the masses to thiunk that we ran away from our responsibility. This is a mistake we made and we'll be more careful in future," he told the newspaper.

The decision to quit, soon after a disastrous dharna against the Delhi police, and a shocking midnight raid on a private residence in Khirki extension was widely seen as a deal breaker for India's middle class who had shaken off their apathy to come out and vote for AAP. But Kejriwal said he felt that even among the middle class, he was confident that the party's supporters would continue to vote for the party.

However, he feels those who backed Modi for PM couldn't take the fact that had the audacity to actually take on the BJP's prime ministerial candidate and therefore had turned away from him. But he's fine with that. While every pre-poll survey has predicted that the BJP-led NDA alliance would win over 200 seats, Kejriwal puts the number at a much more modest 180 seats and said the party would wrest Varanasi from Modi and Amethi from Rahul Gandhi.

However, he's not very sure about how his own party will do. By all estimates, Kejriwal's exit is expected to have significantly dented his party's chances in the ongoing Lok Sabha elections, even weakening it in Delhi, which was the one state where the party was actually expected to do well. This, added to the fact that the AAP leader then ran off to Varanasi to take on Narendra Modi without standing from Delhi, could have further damaged the party there.

It is entirely understandable that the Delhi voter is miffed with Kejriwal. After hoisting him on their shoulders, the man hasn’t spoken a word about what he plans to do for her in case he returns to power after the next assembly elections. After he quit, the assembly has been in suspended animation" The Lokniti-IBN election tracker poll predicted a clear victory for the BJP in Delhi, even in seats where the AAP may have had a chance, despite the fact that many people were unhappy with the way the party had governed over 49 days.

Others predict that the disgruntled AAP voters could cast their ballot in favour of the BJP since the anti-Congress wave is so strong in the current polls. Kejriwal and the party may finally be coming around to the fact that they may have jumped the gun when it came to contesting the ongoing Lok Sabha elections. Unfortunately, all they can do now is hope that the damage isn't as bad as AAP finally survives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Sidak said:


> I too a layman like you. I just started following Politics since 4 to 5 months, only because of Modi hater @Bhai Zakir. Koi bhi hoga par Vijay Goel Nahi Hogya, as he is not a CM material.
> 
> 
> 
> Chal Khotte!


Did you just change your name?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Iit was even possible Abu Azmi falls even below Mulayam

SHOCKING! Women having sex should be hanged, says Abu Azmi - News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

SouthDesi said:


> Watch Digvijay's reaction to Swamy's comment on RG (starting at 20:00 )






When swami speaks about Rahul gandhi to sale dogvijay ki fat gayi


----------



## Jason bourne

Arvind khujliwal ne aapne pero pe kulhadi mardi mukhtar abas ka support mang ke ....  media dikha raha he modi ko harane k liye sab sath ho gaye he aab modi ko mazza aayengaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

*Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi - IBNLive*

*Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi*

*New Delhi:* The Aam Aadmi Party on Friday indicated that it may join hands with Quami Ekta Dal MLA Mukhtar Ansari in Uttar Pradesh.
*When asked about Ansari's decision to withdraw candidature from Varanasi, AAP convenor Arvind Kejriwal who is contesting from the same seat said, "Congress and BJP have to be removed from the country to corruption. And for this, all the forces must join hands."*
Mukhtar Ansari, who gave a tough fight to BJP leader Murli Manohar Joshi in Varanasi in 2009 Lok Sabha election, decided not to contest against Narendra Modi from the seat "to avoid division of secular votes".
Ansari who was set to fight from Varanasi withdrew his nomination against Narendra Modi "to avoid division of secular votes".
AAP leader Kumar Vishwas too rallied behind Kejriwal's opinion on Ansari as he said, "We welcome all support; what is important is that both Rahul and Modi should loose."
Quami Ekta Dal's Ansari, a gangster-turned-politician and four-time MLA from Mau, is currently lodged in Agra jail in the BJP MLA Krishnanand Rai murder case.

@Nair saab @HariPrasad @levina @45'22' @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @JanjaWeed @kurup @Soumitra
@jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra
@kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
@Marxist @GURU DUTT
@DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @NKVD @GreenFoe @Jason bourne @jbond197 @ExtraOdinary @Prometheus 

Check this out!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## SarthakGanguly

onu1886 said:


> *Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi - IBNLive*
> 
> *Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi*
> 
> *New Delhi:* The Aam Aadmi Party on Friday indicated that it may join hands with Quami Ekta Dal MLA Mukhtar Ansari in Uttar Pradesh.
> *When asked about Ansari's decision to withdraw candidature from Varanasi, AAP convenor Arvind Kejriwal who is contesting from the same seat said, "Congress and BJP have to be removed from the country to corruption. And for this, all the forces must join hands."*
> Mukhtar Ansari, who gave a tough fight to BJP leader Murli Manohar Joshi in Varanasi in 2009 Lok Sabha election, decided not to contest against Narendra Modi from the seat "to avoid division of secular votes".
> Ansari who was set to fight from Varanasi withdrew his nomination against Narendra Modi "to avoid division of secular votes".
> AAP leader Kumar Vishwas too rallied behind Kejriwal's opinion on Ansari as he said, "We welcome all support; what is important is that both Rahul and Modi should loose."
> Quami Ekta Dal's Ansari, a gangster-turned-politician and four-time MLA from Mau, is currently lodged in Agra jail in the BJP MLA Krishnanand Rai murder case.
> 
> @Nair saab @HariPrasad @levina @45'22' @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @JanjaWeed @kurup @Soumitra
> @jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra
> @kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
> @Marxist @GURU DUTT
> @DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @NKVD @GreenFoe @Jason bourne @jbond197 @ExtraOdinary @Prometheus
> 
> Check this out!!!


As long as Congress and AAP stays in the battle Varanasi is secure. If Congress withdraws, Varanasi will be difficult to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

onu1886 said:


> *Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi - IBNLive*
> 
> *Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi*
> 
> *New Delhi:* The Aam Aadmi Party on Friday indicated that it may join hands with Quami Ekta Dal MLA Mukhtar Ansari in Uttar Pradesh.
> *When asked about Ansari's decision to withdraw candidature from Varanasi, AAP convenor Arvind Kejriwal who is contesting from the same seat said, "Congress and BJP have to be removed from the country to corruption. And for this, all the forces must join hands."*
> Mukhtar Ansari, who gave a tough fight to BJP leader Murli Manohar Joshi in Varanasi in 2009 Lok Sabha election, decided not to contest against Narendra Modi from the seat "to avoid division of secular votes".
> Ansari who was set to fight from Varanasi withdrew his nomination against Narendra Modi "to avoid division of secular votes".
> AAP leader Kumar Vishwas too rallied behind Kejriwal's opinion on Ansari as he said, "We welcome all support; what is important is that both Rahul and Modi should loose."
> Quami Ekta Dal's Ansari, a gangster-turned-politician and four-time MLA from Mau, is currently lodged in Agra jail in the BJP MLA Krishnanand Rai murder case.
> 
> @Nair saab @HariPrasad @levina @45'22' @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @JanjaWeed @kurup @Soumitra
> @jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra
> @kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
> @Marxist @GURU DUTT
> @DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @NKVD @GreenFoe @Jason bourne @jbond197 @ExtraOdinary @Prometheus
> 
> Check this out!!!



Varansai BJP ka Gadh hai. AAP, Congress aur baki sari Secular Parties kuch bhi karleay..Jitenge toh Modi Ji. PERIOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

NKVD said:


> Maybe its comes Under your defination of marriage not mine.if you consider a child marriage performed unwillingfully and partner never lived like husband and Wife together not even for single day. then Best of luck for illiterate Views of yours




Its not about mine or yours view.
Modi himself writes on official document = under oath = affidavit = he is married.
Now what is your problem?

Its like Obama says I am married, and here cometh NKVD with confusion of his own with contradictory statements of his own for nothing.

Get a life.


----------



## dray

onu1886 said:


> *Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi - IBNLive*
> 
> *Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi*
> 
> *New Delhi:* The Aam Aadmi Party on Friday indicated that it may join hands with Quami Ekta Dal MLA Mukhtar Ansari in Uttar Pradesh.
> *When asked about Ansari's decision to withdraw candidature from Varanasi, AAP convenor Arvind Kejriwal who is contesting from the same seat said, "Congress and BJP have to be removed from the country to corruption. And for this, all the forces must join hands."*
> Mukhtar Ansari, who gave a tough fight to BJP leader Murli Manohar Joshi in Varanasi in 2009 Lok Sabha election, decided not to contest against Narendra Modi from the seat "to avoid division of secular votes".
> Ansari who was set to fight from Varanasi withdrew his nomination against Narendra Modi "to avoid division of secular votes".
> AAP leader Kumar Vishwas too rallied behind Kejriwal's opinion on Ansari as he said, "We welcome all support; what is important is that both Rahul and Modi should loose."
> Quami Ekta Dal's Ansari, a gangster-turned-politician and four-time MLA from Mau, is currently lodged in Agra jail in the BJP MLA Krishnanand Rai murder case.
> 
> @Nair saab @HariPrasad @levina @45'22' @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @JanjaWeed @kurup @Soumitra
> @jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra
> @kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
> @Marxist @GURU DUTT
> @DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @NKVD @GreenFoe @Jason bourne @jbond197 @ExtraOdinary @Prometheus
> 
> Check this out!!!



But will this save Kejriwal's security deposit from getting forfeited?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

SHOCKING! Women having sex should be hanged, says Abu Azmi - News[/quote]

Bizarre, disgusting and utterly shocking - no wonder we witness UP in the state that it is currently !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

ashok321 said:


> Its not about mine or yours view.
> Modi himself writes on official document = under oath = affidavit = he is married.
> Now what is your problem?
> 
> Its like Obama says I am married, and here cometh NKVD with confusion of his own with contradictory statements of his own for nothing.
> 
> Get a life.



Do you know what full disclosure is and how it has only been made a requirement for this year's general elections? 

In the past you were not allowed to lie but you weren't required to disclose everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Kejriwal and Sonia come together to defeat Modi

Kejriwal and Sonia Gandhi once again come together to defeat Modi in the name of secularism after their alliance in Delhi govt.

The Aam Aadmi Party on Friday* indicated that it may join hands with Congress* and their candidate Quami Ekta Dal MLA Mukhtar Ansari in Uttar Pradesh. Ansari is a gangster and has many murder cases aganist him.

When AAP spokesperson was asked to comment, she said, we are in talks with the congress. And the details will be announced very soon. Our main enemy is the BJP, and we see nothing wrong in joining hands with the congress, she said.

All AAPTards opposing congress should commit 



@Nair saab @HariPrasad @levina @45'22' @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @JanjaWeed @kurup @Soumitra
@jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra
@kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
@Marxist @GURU DUTT
@DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @NKVD @GreenFoe @Jason bourne @jbond197 @ExtraOdinary @Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Soumitra

*digvijaya singhVerified account*‏@digvijaya_28
As Mukhtar Ansari has decided not to fight in Varanasi would Kejriwal pl consider to withdraw from the contest to defeat Communal Modi ?


----------



## kaykay

SarthakGanguly said:


> As long as Congress and AAP stays in the battle Varanasi is secure. If Congress withdraws, Varanasi will be difficult to win.


No difficulty at all. Except Muslims, Kejriwal will have no good supporting base in any castes there(important for UP, Bihar politics) in that case. Also in other case assuming Ajay Rai, Kejriwal and BSP candidate contesting against Modi,

scenario-1
Even If Muslims entirely go to Ajay Rai, he has no other good supporting base except 'few' from Bhumihar caste but being a Bhumihar myself, I can assure you that Bhumihars will never fully support him against Modi the way they supported him against MMJ also because Mukhtar ansari is known leader of Muslims there and Bhumihars have old enemity with Ansari, eg- Krishnanand Rai murder is one factor too so if Muslims support him, Bhumihars will not.
Also not to forget that in 2009, he has Yadav support too as he was candidate from SP. Yadavas this time will be divided among all parties in Varansai in lack of SP candidate. So all in all he may get 1.5-2 lakhs still up from 1.2 lakhs he got in 2009, but Its not enough to win against Modi as Brahmins, Rajputs, OBCs, and even majorty Bhumihars are firmly with Modi.

Scenario-2
Mukhtar seems to be openly supporting Kejriwal, now even if we assume that Majorty muslims will support Kejriwal and rest with Congress, Kejriwal may save his deposit but would be endup being distant 3rd or 4th.


----------



## HariPrasad

DRAY said:


> But will this save Kejriwal's security deposit from getting forfeited?




This is the real face of so called crusaders against corruption. This fellow Kejriwal is either congress agent or a crook. He has ruined the movement created by Anna. People will find it difficult to trust these type of so called anti graft activist.


----------



## ashok321

kbd-raaf said:


> Do you know what full disclosure is and how it has only been made a requirement for this year's general elections?
> 
> In the past you were not allowed to lie but you weren't required to disclose everything.



The bottom line is Affidavit = Oath.
Its universal, in the whole world.
You can not lie under oath.
Because that would be the case of perjury.
So Narendra Modi spoke the truth = he IS married.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

SouthDesi said:


> Watch Digvijay's reaction to Swamy's comment on RG (starting at 20:00 )



Interesting comment and reaction, It seems to indicate that *Rahul Gandhi is sexually Impotent*. 

Looks like the Gandhi family will finally come to an end  ...... there must be a god

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> *OK HERE is Evening REPORT(Please contribute to 5forty3.in so that we can get future data too,he pays his volunteers too )*
> 
> *BIHAR*
> 
> absolutely no competition for the saffron brigade
> 
> *WUP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MP*
> 
> 
> In Madhya Pradesh, apart from Chhindwara, where Kamalnath is sailing through, BJP seems to be winning big in other seats
> *DELHI*
> 
> In Delhi BJP is heading for a clean sweep, yes we are saying this with great deal of responsibility without for a moment forgetting the December election background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haryana*
> 
> In Haryana, AAP is doing surprisingly well, our own numbers (based on ground reports) are putting it at roughly 14% Vote-Share, which has put it in the 3rd spot in the state. Initial data analysis suggests a close contest between Congress and NDA (BJP+HVC) which is indicative of BJP’s ticket distribution bungling. We of course need to do a deep full-fledged analysis in the next 24 to 36 hours to understand the full import of all the numbers from all the states.
> 
> _[Note: We will be doing a thorough analysis of day 1 in the next two days, this is just the end of the day analysis with brief overall picture. Our technological backbone was not yet ready for Maharashtra for phase one, so we did it the old fashioned way on papers which will be analyzed in the next 36 hours.]_




Hi @GreenFoe What about other seats in Delhi.


----------



## onu1886

kaykay said:


> No difficulty at all. Except Muslims, Kejriwal will have no good supporting base in any castes there(important for UP, Bihar politics) in that case. Also in other case assuming Ajay Rai, Kejriwal and BSP candidate contesting against Modi,
> 
> scenario-1
> Even If Muslims entirely go to Ajay Rai, he has no other good supporting base except 'few' from Bhumihar caste but being a Bhumihar myself, I can assure you that Bhumihars will never fully support him against Modi the way they supported him against MMJ also because Mukhtar ansari is known leader of Muslims there and Bhumihars have old enemity with Ansari, eg- Krishnanand Rai murder is one factor too so if Muslims support him, Bhumihars will not.
> Also not to forget that in 2009, he has Yadav support too as he was candidate from SP. Yadavas this time will be divided among all parties in Varansai in lack of SP candidate. So all in all he may get 1.5-2 lakhs still up from 1.2 lakhs he got in 2009, but Its not enough to win against Modi as Brahmins, Rajputs, OBCs, and even majorty Bhumihars are firmly with Modi.
> 
> Scenario-2
> Mukhtar seems to be openly supporting Kejriwal, now even if we assume that Majorty muslims will support Kejriwal and rest with Congress, Kejriwal may save his deposit but would be endup being distant 3rd or 4th.


 
I'm starting to get a feeling that Congress might withdraw Ajay Rai What'll happen then?


----------



## kaykay

onu1886 said:


> I'm starting to get a feeling that Congress might withdraw Ajay Rai What'll happen then?


Believe me that would be even better for Modi. Except Muslims, Kejriwal will hardly find any supporting base there and in voters, message would be clear that Congress+AAP have joined hands. In that case expect 95% Bhumihars to vote for Modi. It will only increase winning margin for Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

NKVD said:


> Wife that imposed on him Through child Marriage By his Parents .Never accepted her His Wife. Never Lived With her As husband Throughout his Life .No physical Relations How can Someone Can Say she is his wife.




What is wrong in accepting her as the wife of Modi. His brother has clarified the issue and I think in his marital status place in election form, Modi accepted her as his wife in election form this time.



NKVD said:


> how some Rituals can justified child marriage which is a offence in law
> According supreme court order he has too fill that column and modi never lies the Fact is he was married once in under pressure by family.but that cannot justify that he never maintained a husband relation with that lady.So lady cannot challange him in courts. AND she will not by her Own Words




Actually she loves Modi a lot. I remember her statement when modi became the CM of gujarat. She said that my Husband should become PM. He is brilliant.


----------



## kaykay

@onu1886 let me make it simple for you.
Case1: If Its Kejriwal alone, except Muslims, no good other support, not even those locals who will support Ajay Rai. And believe me Ajay Rai will leave congress then, He was BJP leader till 2009 and left party only because he hadn't got ticket at last moment.
case 2:
If Its Ajay Rai alone and even if he gets muslims support, he will have no other supporting base except say 40% Bhumihars. So he may get more votes than Kejriwal(in case 1) but not even close to Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

onu1886 said:


> I'm starting to get a feeling that Congress might withdraw Ajay Rai What'll happen then?



Modi is wining VARANASI no matter what the opposition do. PERIOD.

I m really wondering who was actually ruling India for last 10 years & who is undoubtedly the most corrupt Govt. of Independent India.

Entire Media/parties are speaking against BJP/Modi as if it was in power rather than congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

ashok321 said:


> The bottom line is Affidavit = Oath.
> Its universal, in the whole world.
> You can not lie under oath.
> Because that would be the case of perjury.
> So Narendra Modi spoke the truth = he IS married.



You're right. 

He did not lie under oath. 

What's your point again?


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> Believe me that would be even better for Modi. Except Muslims, Kejriwal will hardly find any supporting base there and in voters, message would be clear that Congress+AAP have joined hands. In that case expect 95% Bhumihars to vote for Modi. It will only increase winning margin for Modi.




Not only that it will effect both AAP and Congress in entire india ... win win situation for modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Jashodaben's brother says when the couple first met after marriage, Narendra Modi spoke to her about his plans to serve the country and suggested that she pursue her studies and become a teacher. She did precisely that and never complained to anyone about her husband. The politicians and media should leave Modi’s wife alone.

Jashodaben ‘on pilgrimage’ as media looks for her - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

kbd-raaf said:


> You're right.
> 
> He did not lie under oath.
> 
> What's your point again?



That he is married.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

ashok321 said:


> That he is married.



LOL......that was known to EVERYBODY for the last 12 years. What is your real point ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Lok Sabha polls 2014: Narendra Modi’s march to 7 Race Course has begun - The Economic Times


----------



## arp2041

ashok321 said:


> That he is married.



Yes He is married, no one denied that. SO???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Manvantaratruti said:


> LOL......that was known to EVERYBODY for the last 12 years. What is your real point ?



Somebody was arguing against this point with me.
So I was trying to put it straight, as it is.



arp2041 said:


> Yes He is married, no one denied that. SO???



Someone is contradicting this fact since yesterday.
So my energy was directed to him.


----------



## Parul

jaatram said:


> Ms. Lekhi has a good chance of winning from New Delhi ... what are your thoughts?



Let me give you all a ground update on Delhi election: Have been to all 7 constituencies and more than 20 booths. Mood is all in favor of Modi and volunteers at BJP booth are so enthusiastic that every time a person passed by them they shout abki bar and here came the reply with flash in eyes Modi Sarkar. Most of the elderly people might not aware of the candidate name in their constituency but said - Ha Ha hame pata hai Modi ko ho vote dena hai. Felt so good to see Delhi's mood. On the contrary volunteers at AAP booth were either absent or smoking joints with topi on their head but no enthusiasm. Finger crossed for comprehensive victory of BJP in Delhi. Hope on 16th May we can say - Lo aa gayi Modi Sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Add 2 lakhs kurmi votes for Modi on Varanasi now.
BJP-Apna Dal tie-up may prove handy for Modi in Varanasi | Business Standard
My analysis on Varanasi:
BJP's vote bank in Varanasi: 
2.5 lakhs Brahmins+1lakh Thakurs+2 lakhs Kurmis+1.5 lakh Baniyas+ 1 lakh Bhumihars+ 1 lakhs others.

Congress vote bank(best possibility):
2.5 lakhs muslims+75 thousands bhumihars(bhumihars are divided in Varanasi due to Ajay Rai so consider some goes to Ajay Rai but not majorty) and 1 lakh others.

BSP candidate votebank:
2 lakhs SC/STs. 
Possible result: Modi is winning hands down.


----------



## HariPrasad

@GreenFoe Enlight us something about maharashtra. Analysis may take some time but what is the trend?


----------



## NKVD

HariPrasad said:


> Actually she loves Modi a lot. I remember her statement when modi became the CM of gujarat. She said that my Husband should become PM. He is brilliant.


Already Know That But Still You Cannot Considered them husband Wife Beside They Married Ritually Only. Modi Idea Of Life Is Different He want to follow Life Like his Idols Budda , Swami Vivekananda He Don,t Want Social Comforts of A Basic human.His Vision For Life Is Different Live As Sanyasi Spent His Life For Social Service And Every human is Free to Choose His Life's Path.


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> @GreenFoe Enlight us something about maharashtra. Analysis may take some time but what is the trend?



They are busy is compiling RAW data will take 1-2 days for Bihar and maha since there was attack on volunteers in bihar :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

onu1886 said:


> *Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi - IBNLive*
> 
> *Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi*
> 
> *New Delhi:* The Aam Aadmi Party on Friday indicated that it may join hands with Quami Ekta Dal MLA Mukhtar Ansari in Uttar Pradesh.
> *When asked about Ansari's decision to withdraw candidature from Varanasi, AAP convenor Arvind Kejriwal who is contesting from the same seat said, "Congress and BJP have to be removed from the country to corruption. And for this, all the forces must join hands."*
> Mukhtar Ansari, who gave a tough fight to BJP leader Murli Manohar Joshi in Varanasi in 2009 Lok Sabha election, decided not to contest against Narendra Modi from the seat "to avoid division of secular votes".
> Ansari who was set to fight from Varanasi withdrew his nomination against Narendra Modi "to avoid division of secular votes".
> AAP leader Kumar Vishwas too rallied behind Kejriwal's opinion on Ansari as he said, "We welcome all support; what is important is that both Rahul and Modi should loose."
> Quami Ekta Dal's Ansari, a gangster-turned-politician and four-time MLA from Mau, is currently lodged in Agra jail in the BJP MLA Krishnanand Rai murder case.
> 
> @Nair saab @HariPrasad @levina @45'22' @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @JanjaWeed @kurup @Soumitra
> @jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra
> @kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
> @Marxist @GURU DUTT
> @DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @NKVD @GreenFoe @Jason bourne @jbond197 @ExtraOdinary @Prometheus
> 
> Check this out!!!


If This Happens You Will See A Reverse Polarization Big Win For Modi. Ajai Ray will then Will Support Modi UnderTable Because Ansari Murdered His Brother In 2000 And They Have Immense Rivalry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

onu1886 said:


> *Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi - IBNLive*
> 
> *Varanasi: AAP may join hands with jailed Mukhtar Ansari to defeat Modi*
> 
> *New Delhi:* The Aam Aadmi Party on Friday indicated that it may join hands with Quami Ekta Dal MLA Mukhtar Ansari in Uttar Pradesh.
> *When asked about Ansari's decision to withdraw candidature from Varanasi, AAP convenor Arvind Kejriwal who is contesting from the same seat said, "Congress and BJP have to be removed from the country to corruption. And for this, all the forces must join hands."*
> Mukhtar Ansari, who gave a tough fight to BJP leader Murli Manohar Joshi in Varanasi in 2009 Lok Sabha election, decided not to contest against Narendra Modi from the seat "to avoid division of secular votes".
> Ansari who was set to fight from Varanasi withdrew his nomination against Narendra Modi "to avoid division of secular votes".
> AAP leader Kumar Vishwas too rallied behind Kejriwal's opinion on Ansari as he said, "We welcome all support; what is important is that both Rahul and Modi should loose."
> Quami Ekta Dal's Ansari, a gangster-turned-politician and four-time MLA from Mau, is currently lodged in Agra jail in the BJP MLA Krishnanand Rai murder case.
> 
> @Nair saab @HariPrasad @levina @45'22' @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @JanjaWeed @kurup @Soumitra
> @jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra
> @kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
> @Marxist @GURU DUTT
> @DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @NKVD @GreenFoe @Jason bourne @jbond197 @ExtraOdinary @Prometheus
> 
> Check this out!!!




Touching new lows eh???
They say liars are put in boiling oil in hell.
For politicians one such hell wont be enough.


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> Let me give you all a ground update on Delhi election: Have been to all 7 constituencies and more than 20 booths. Mood is all in favor of Modi and volunteers at BJP booth are so enthusiastic that every time a person passed by them they shout abki bar and here came the reply with flash in eyes Modi Sarkar. Most of the elderly people might not aware of the candidate name in their constituency but said - Ha Ha hame pata hai Modi ko ho vote dena hai. Felt so good to see Delhi's mood. On the contrary volunteers at AAP booth were either absent or smoking joints with topi on their head but no enthusiasm. Finger crossed for comprehensive victory of BJP in Delhi. Hope on 16th May we can say - Lo aa gayi Modi Sarkar.




Yes my friend who was there at booth whoes pic i posted earliee told me the same ; )

Aabki baar modi sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> Modi is wining VARANASI no matter what the opposition do. PERIOD.
> 
> I m really wondering who was actually ruling India for last 10 years & who is undoubtedly the most corrupt Govt. of Independent India.
> 
> Entire Media/parties are speaking against BJP/Modi as if it was in power rather than congress.


He'll win comfortably, my prediction by a 2-3 lakh margin, @jha would know better

Btw Im pretty sure these UP wallas will continue to vote for Samajwadi party guys in state elections, sick sick bastards, feel ashamed to be associated with this region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

ExtraOdinary said:


> He'll win comfortably, my prediction by a 2-3 lakh margin, @jha would know better
> 
> Btw Im pretty sure these UP wallas will continue to vote for Samajwadi party guys in state elections, sick sick bastards, feel ashamed to be associated with this region



They only have problem in shaktimill case,you know why !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Breaking news: सु्प्रीम कोर्ट ने 2002 गुजरात दंगों में नरेंद्र मोदी को क्लीन चिट देने वाली एसआईटी जांच पर सवाल खड़ा करने वाली याचिका पर सुनवाई करने से इनकार कर दिया. कोर्ट ने एसआईटी के पुनर्गठन संबंधी याचिका भी खारिज कर दी!

http://abpnews.abplive.in/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ExtraOdinary

GreenFoe said:


> They only have problem in shaktimill case,you know why !


Ofcourse, one of those rapists belong to that village where mulayam gave the speech, votebank hai bhai, abu azmi ka statement dekha aaj, I wish MNS and shiv sena guys beat this bastard up, mere muh mein aisi gaaliyan aa rahi hai lekin cant type them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> They are busy is compiling RAW data will take 1-2 days for Bihar and maha since there was attack on volunteers in bihar :|




Any trend?????

Or any information from other source????


----------



## somnath

Modi not good for India, says British media - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

somnath said:


> Modi not good for India, says British media - Hindustan Times



Finally we know for sure. ... Modi IS good for India

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> Breaking news: सु्प्रीम कोर्ट ने 2002 गुजरात दंगों में नरेंद्र मोदी को क्लीन चिट देने वाली एसआईटी जांच पर सवाल खड़ा करने वाली याचिका पर सुनवाई करने से इनकार कर दिया. कोर्ट ने एसआईटी के पुनर्गठन संबंधी याचिका भी खारिज कर दी!
> 
> http://abpnews.abplive.in/



1-2 mahine ke baat rahe gayi hai usme baad in sabh ki kol ke maregi Modi Sarkar


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Breaking news: सु्प्रीम कोर्ट ने 2002 गुजरात दंगों में नरेंद्र मोदी को क्लीन चिट देने वाली एसआईटी जांच पर सवाल खड़ा करने वाली याचिका पर सुनवाई करने से इनकार कर दिया. कोर्ट ने एसआईटी के पुनर्गठन संबंधी याचिका भी खारिज कर दी!
> 
> http://abpnews.abplive.in/



AB TOH SUPREME COURT NEY BHI BOL DIYA YAAR.........................ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

somnath said:


> Modi not good for India, says British media - Hindustan Times



We are in a democratic country. We the people of India - are to decide. Outsiders from other countries do not have any voting rights..No use of giving free advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

@Sidak Delhi ka exit poll kya bolta hai? 7/7 for BJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> @Sidak Delhi ka exit poll kya bolta hai? 7/7 for BJP?




@GreenFoe ne 4 seat ka exit poll diya hai. BJP is winning in all 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

HariPrasad said:


> @GreenFoe ne 4 seat ka exit poll diya hai. BJP is winning in all 4.



Is Greenfoe a psephologist?


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> Any trend?????
> 
> Or any information from other source????



Bihar seems one sided towards BJP ,Maha dont't know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

HariPrasad said:


> @GreenFoe ne 4 seat ka exit poll diya hai. BJP is winning in all 4.


Atleast we are on par now. Anything above that will be bonus then? good stuff!


----------



## GreenFoe

Angry Bird said:


> Is Greenfoe a psephologist?



Naah i subscribe to 5forty3.in and some twitter handles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Angry Bird said:


> Is Greenfoe a psephologist?




Yes He has Exit poll vote percentage and he posted that 4 5 page back

BJp is geting between 44 to 54 % vote in 4 seats.

Cat walk for BJP in Bihar.

BJP is atleast 20% ahead in UP from BSP with 22% vote share. 

Maharashtra poll results are in compilation.


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> @Sidak Delhi ka exit poll kya bolta hai? 7/7 for BJP?



_Apparently, 5 to 7 seats for BJP, Clean sweep bhi ho sakta hai_. I posted this few pages back.



Sidak said:


> Let me give you all a ground update on Delhi election: Have been to all 7 constituencies and more than 20 booths. Mood is all in favor of Modi and volunteers at BJP booth are so enthusiastic that every time a person passed by them they shout abki bar and here came the reply with flash in eyes Modi Sarkar. Most of the elderly people might not aware of the candidate name in their constituency but said - Ha Ha hame pata hai Modi ko ho vote dena hai. Felt so good to see Delhi's mood. On the contrary volunteers at AAP booth were either absent or smoking joints with topi on their head but no enthusiasm. Finger crossed for comprehensive victory of BJP in Delhi. Hope on 16th May we can say - Lo aa gayi Modi Sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Angry Bird

GreenFoe said:


> Naah i subscribe to 5forty3.in and some twitter handles



ok, What does it say about Delhi and Haryana Polls ? How many seats BJP going to win ?



Sidak said:


> _Apparently, 5 to 7 seats for BJP, Clean sweep bhi ho sakta hai_. I posted this few pages back.



What about Jarnail Singh constituency ?


----------



## GreenFoe

Angry Bird said:


> ok, What does it say about Delhi and Haryana Polls ? How many seats BJP going to win ?



Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1060

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> _Apparently, 5 to 7 seats for BJP, Clean sweep bhi ho sakta hai_. I posted this few pages back.


Great stuff. Let's hope this trend spreads across the country... & everyone says 'ab ki bar modi sarkar'!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

See how parties are openly asking for Muslim Votes by placing ads in Urdu Newspapers

Truth vs Hype: Political ads or religious appeals? Video: NDTV.com


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> See how parties are openly asking for Muslim Votes by placing ads in Urdu Newspapers
> 
> Truth vs Hype: Political ads or religious appeals? Video: NDTV.com


Just goes to show all those so called secular parties are trying to polarize this election on the basis of communal mass mobilization & trying to trap BJP in the process. Modi did well so far by playing economy & development card.. & should continue to do so without falling prey to sicular's tactics. Flag bearers of secular India now realized that they got nothing to counter Modi.. & as a last resort are clutching to the communal straw!


----------



## jha

Its time for BJP to counter attack. If Congress is allowed to continue its vitriol without counter attack, message to cadre will not be good. Time to leave political niceties aside and show them the mirror.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

On twitter It seems that AAP supporters and Congress supporters have joined hands together against Modi. But still Modi supporters are doing far far better in countering both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Angry Bird said:


> What about Jarnail Singh constituency ?



Waha say BJP, Jeet Jayega. 

_They Say They are Aam Aadmi But Wants VVIP Treatment_ !


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> On twitter It seems that AAP supporters and Congress supporters have joined hands together against Modi. But still Modi supporters are doing far far better in countering both.



Its better if Mukhtar ANsari openly supports Kejriwal and Congress also withdraws its candidate in his support. I dont want Modi to win an easy battle. Let all secular parties unite to face Modi and get destroyed in process. This is now or, never case.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

@cheekybird Apke Rahul Ji!


----------



## GreenFoe

LOL kese din aa gaye hen now paaptards are openly supporting congress













-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 

*Shishir Gupta* ‏@*sisir_gupta*  
Snr BJP ldr said Cong will come 3 in Delhi, Chandigarh and Haryana and number 4 in UP. Int gives 6 seats in Delhi to BJP, NE seat is tight.


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Its better if Mukhtar ANsari openly supports Kejriwal and Congress also withdraws its candidate in his support. I dont want Modi to win an easy battle. Let all secular parties unite to face Modi and get destroyed in process. This is now or, never case.


Well that would be so amazing. This will clearly affect more seats in Purvanchal in favour of BJP which is already ahead. And on 16th may I'd like to see face of Kejriwal, Digvijay Singh, Sibbal, Mulla-yam, NiKu, Lalu and other hardcore anti-modis. Can't wait. Lols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

did Kejirwal uncle win ?


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> Well that would be so amazing. This will clearly affect more seats in Purvanchal in favour of BJP which is already ahead. And on 16th may I'd like to see face of Kejriwal, Digvijay Singh, Sibbal, Mulla-yam, NiKu, Lalu and other hardcore anti-modis. Can't wait. Lols



Modi has started the counter attack. It must be followed by fierce attack on all the secular parties by spokespersons. Ravi Shankar Prasad se kaam nahi chalega. He is too sophisticated.


----------



## GreenFoe

Worth Reading 

Sign in | Create a Rediffmail account
Rediff.com » News » 'Modi's marriage is a Shakesperean tragedy'
*'Modi's marriage is a Shakesperean tragedy'*

*'If 17-year-old Modi wanted to get out of the marriage, which was imposed on him by a socially backward society and his family, it's not only ethical but his right to walk out of the forced marriage.'*

*'Jashodaben, a highly conservative woman who understandably, by the social standards of India of the 1960s, opted to remain confined to the marriage instead of kicking Modi out from her life for not starting the marriage in the real sense.'*

*'In spite of media pressure, if she does not speak against Modi, it suggests that Modi has not ill-treated her or exploited her after parting ways.'*

*Rediff.com's Sheela Bhatt speaks to people in the know about the controversy over Narendra Modi's marriage. Don't miss the second part of this account on Monday!*

A political storm has erupted over Narendra Modi's too-late-in-the-day public acceptance that he is married to Jashoda_ben_.

While he had never denied his marriage, he had always hidden it or maintained a stoic silence over it.

The Congress's Digvijaya Singh and the party's pan-India machinery, women activists ranged against Modi, and all his staunch opponents have attacked Modi over this.

This round, it seems, will go to Modi.

"The self-confessed strong man doesn't deserve any sympathy for inviting attacks, personal or political, but the facts of Modi's child marriage is more of a tragedy than a scandal that his critics are portraying," says Vikram Vakil, a Surat-based senior journalist who first scooped Modi's marriage way back in 1993 for the Gujarati political weekly _Abhiyaan_ I then edited.

Here is a defence of Modi that an apolitical friend, based in Ahmedabad, offered to _Rediff.com_ after the controversy erupted. He refused to be named in this column, and says he came to know about the marriage in 2003.

"By liberal standards, all individuals are free to have their own choice of partner. The family, parents or society can't impose their choice on a teenage son or daughter as it happened in the Modi-Jashoda_ben_ case," this friend of Modi says.

"If 17-year-old Modi wanted to get out of the marriage, which was imposed on him by a socially backward society and his family, it's not only ethical but his right to walk out of the forced marriage. Feminists are against the obnoxious old idea of _pativrata nari_. In hitting out at Modi, they will be wary of endorsing Jashoda_ben_'s stand too," argues Modi's friend from Ahmedabad.

Vakil, otherwise a staunch critic of Modi, defends him on this count. "Modi's marriage was an accident of destiny. It was a kind of a Shakespearean tragedy where neither the man nor woman can be blamed. Both can be judged as right or wrong. It depends on what is your premise to judge him and her. The external factor worked against them when their lives were not in their hands."

Vakil, in 1993, secured the first interview with Jashoda_ben_.

"Then, she had expressed her one-way devotion to Modi and even her stubborn and highly orthodox streak," remembers Vakil.

She told Vakil that she would not agree to a divorce. In the early 1990s, she said, when she heard on the radio that Modi had been sacked as the BJP's general secretary, she went on a fast and consumed only water for six days to pray for him.

Once she even got to see Modi for a few seconds, says Vakil. "She had gone to Maninagar in Ahmedabad, when she saw Modi going by on a two-wheeler. She immediately left his path so as to not embarrass him."





Those who know Modi in Gujarat, says Vakil, have argued for many years that he never maintained any relations with his wife, with whom he did not have a conventional married life.

Jashoda_ben_ has also confessed that she never had any relations with her husband. "So what's the fuss all about?" asks Vakil.

When the story revealing Modi's marital status was published in 1993, Vakil recalls he received flak from the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh and Vishwa Hindu Parishad leaders based in Gujarat. The RSS has known of Modi's martial status all along, Vakil insists.

Modi never had any loving relationship with his wife. It was not a case of him 'abandoning' a marriage, which did not exist in real life. Modi, on his part, never confined Jashoda_ben_ to the marriage, says his friend of many decades in Ahmedabad.

Jashoda_ben_, a highly conservative woman who understandably, by the social standards of India of the 1960s, opted to remain confined to the marriage instead of kicking Modi out from her life for not starting the marriage in the real sense.

She could have got a divorce and married again, at a later stage, when Indian society was changing and urbanisation had impacted social values. In spite of media pressure, if she does not speak against Modi, it suggests that Modi has not ill-treated her or exploited her after parting ways, says Modi's Gujarati friend.

"Any criteria you apply -- orthodox or liberal -- in this particular case, Modi will win the round only because in matters of love we Indians know _ishq par zor nahi (love is uncontrollable)_," he says, summing up the predicament of his friend who wants to become prime minister.

"The option of divorce she always had before her, but she wanted to remain devoted to Modi. It was a one way relationship that she opted for. Even when she became economically independent, she preferred to remain alone but married nominally," says Vakil. "I think we should respect Jashoda_ben_ for the choice of life she has chosen to live, and we must see reason in Modi's stand."

Anticipating that this issue would create an uproar, _Rediff.com_ had spoken to Kalindi Randeri some time ago, to understand Modi's marriage.

In 2009, M V Kamath and Kalindi Randeri co-authored a book titled _Narendra Modi: The Architect of a Modern State_ when Modi was struggling to get rid of the stigma of the 2002 anti-Muslim riots on his watch.

As Modi has taken centre-stage in national politics, the book was repackaged with a new title and a revised version was published as _The Man of the Moment: Narendra Modi_.

Kamath and Randeri had been sympathetic to Modi much before writing the book. In a rare event, Modi had initially agreed to cooperate with the authors. Later, he distanced himself from the book without giving any reason.

Kamath, the former editor of _The Illustrated Weekly of India_, once Asia's oldest English magazine, and a well-respected commentator, is known for his saffron views.

Randeri, who started her career as a social worker in a nursery school, reached the top as the founder of educational institutions, including the SNDT Women's University which opened new horizons for polytechnic education for women in India. Currently, the Mumbai-based Randeri runs a Web site, _Ultimate Indian Names_.

Those who have read the book found it largely one-sided and too defensive of Modi's actions during the 2002 riots.




In the first part of an exclusive interview with _Rediff.com_, Dr Randeri, _left_, explains the personal side of Modi.

*While writing the book, did you talk to Modi about his marriage?*

Modi is a very frank person. He didn't even try to dodge it. He wanted us to write about it in our book. When we asked him about his marriage, he said, with a smile, "It's better you talk about this to my elder brother, Som_bhai_."

So, we talked to Som_bhai_ about it. He was also very frank and gave us the details that we wanted. In fact, I asked him, 'Do you have his _kundali (astrological chart)_?' He said he did not have it. I then got from him Modi's time of birth and birthplace.

The whole family was very frank. His mother also talks very frankly about the marriage.

*Did Modi and Jashodaben ever lead a normal life?*

Never. Never. This is how exactly it happened.

They got married one night. The family came back home with Modi. The _baraat (bridegroom's party)_ had gone in a bullock cart, and everybody came back. The girl remained with her parents. They were young, the girl was younger than Modi. Modi was hardly 17 years old.

Modi has never seen her after that day. He left Vadnagar soon after the marriage. He had never shown any interest in the marriage, the relationship reached a dead end.

Somewhere I had read that the woman (_Jashodaben_) said she has not seen him for years. But she has decided not to marry again and this is her wish. And she doesn't expect anything from him.

*Is Modi close to his family? *

There is no discordant note within, but he is not close to them only because he left his family at the age of 17, 18. After that, he never ever got involved with them, nor met them socially unless they met accidentally.

In fact, the other day, I heard him say on TV that since 35 years he had not met any of his family members so he decided to meet them.

What we like is -- and we must give credit to his family also -- that they have never tried to impose themselves on him. That's called _sanskar (culture)_.

Okay, you might be a big man, but that doesn't mean we have to follow you or even flaunt our connection.

This is something you observe when you meet his mother. She is transparent and she is so sure of the values that she has given him.

She told us that after he became chief minister he came to her for _charansparsh (touch her feet)_ to seek her blessings. Mother Heera_ben_ told him only one thing: 'I have to tell you, never take bribes.'

When we asked her, 'Don't you want to go and stay with him in the chief minister's bungalow?' She said, 'Me? Why should I go? I'll go mad.' She said, 'Mad'. She only speaks Gujarati. She said, 'What am I going to do there? He will be busy all day.'

When I asked Narendra_bhai_ -- it was really audacious on my part -- 'Can I see your bedroom?' He said okay. He directed me inside his house. There was nothing in his bedroom, except pictures and idols of Saraswati, Vivekananda and Shiva and just one bed.

*Image: Narendra Modi. Photograph: PTI Photo.*

*Does Narendra Modi's marital status matter in politics? Vote below!*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Parul

EyanKhan said:


> did Kejirwal uncle win ?



AK 49 is fighting against NaMo from Varanasi....Elections results will get declared on 16th May....Waise, NaMO is going to win Varanasi Seat.


----------



## EyanKhan

Sidak said:


> AK 49 is fighting against NaMo from Varanasi....Elections results will get declared on 16th May....Waise, NaMO is going to win Varanasi Seat.


Kejirwal Uncle will win


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

BJP-SS taking things too lightly in Mumbai although tide is in their favour but INC-NCP campaign is many time more visibly active. Just my personal observations.


----------



## Parul

EyanKhan said:


> Kejirwal Uncle will win

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EyanKhan

Sidak said:


>



Oh alright saw it


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

clear Indication to support BJP? @jha 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454574517755473921

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> Bihar seems one sided towards BJP ,Maha dont't know




As per last opinion poll of NDTV it was 36 NDA VS 10 UPA

I think Namo wave has already hit Maharashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Here is what Jagan says on supporting Upcoming central govt.
"I will support anybody at the Centre except the Congress."
www.deccanchronicle.com/140411/nation-politics/article/‘however-distant-naidu-my-only-rival’-ys-jagan-mohan-reddy


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> Bihar seems one sided towards BJP ,Maha dont't know



Is it a clean sweep in Bihar in all 6 seats?

Whether general and satyapal sing wining? 

Crook Sibbal is loosing for sure.


----------



## Roybot

HariPrasad said:


> Is it a clean sweep in Bihar in all 6 seats?
> 
> Whether general and satyapal sing wining?
> 
> Crook Sibbal is loosing for sure.



These are guesstimates at best bro, we ll just have to wait for the 16th of May for the final result.


----------



## Jason bourne

NamO's first interview watch him on india tv aap ki adalat tommorrow at 10pm ...


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

BJP Will win Surat seat by a huge Margine.

Congress is no where in Picture. It is pro incumbency at all levell Excellent work by Munciple corporation as well as state government. Victory margin of BJP will be huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Modi has started the counter attack. It must be followed by fierce attack on all the secular parties by spokespersons. Ravi Shankar Prasad se kaam nahi chalega. He is too sophisticated.


 @jha ji counterattack started. BJP is also playing dirty now 

Jashodaben-Modi issue: BJP counter-attacks, releases posters featuring Nehru, Mulayam & Rahul - The Economic Times

In the poster, Jawahar Lal Nehru has been shown with Edwina Mountbatten, its 
been alleged that SP chief Mulayam Singh Yadav has two wives, SP leader Azam 
Khan as having six of them and AICC general secretary as having two wives.
Union minister Shahshi Tharoor's wife, Sunanda Pushkar's death under mysterious 
circumstances has also been mentioned, along with a picture of Rahul Gandhi 
being kissed by enthusiastic women supporters in Assam.


----------



## jbond197

Manvantaratruti said:


> Interesting comment and reaction, It seems to indicate that *Rahul Gandhi is sexually Impotent*.
> 
> Looks like the Gandhi family will finally come to an end  ...... there must be a god



It's not that easy - Priyanka got 2 kids, they just need to be tagged Gandhi..


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> BJP Will win Surat seat by a huge Margine.
> 
> Congress is no where in Picture. It is pro incumbency at all levell Excellent work by Munciple corporation as well as state government. Victory margin of BJP will be huge.



u mean gujrat's surat ? bhai in gujrat only two seats look tough kheda, mahesana .. rest bjp will win easily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

onu1886 said:


> I'm starting to get a feeling that Congress might withdraw Ajay Rai What'll happen then?



People, specially in Varanasi, at the moment have got strong feelings for Modi.. Also voting for future PM and that too a leader like Modi will give a kick much stronger than anything available in the market..

I have no doubt, Modi will win in Varanasi and that too with huge margin..


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> @jha ji counterattack started. BJP is also playing dirty now
> 
> Jashodaben-Modi issue: BJP counter-attacks, releases posters featuring Nehru, Mulayam & Rahul - The Economic Times



They can also use this... Forward to as many as you can...

"If I Weren't A Sanyasin, He Would Have Married Me" | Sheela Reddy


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Narendra Modi hid facts about his marriage: Kapil Sibal complains to Election Commission | NDTV.com
*
Desperate times call for desperate measures. Can't take Modi on any real agenda, everything they try just boomerangs back in their face.. now trying personal attacks! sick mentality of Congressis coming to the fore!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

#ModiIn3D please follow this trend


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> *Narendra Modi hid facts about his marriage: Kapil Sibal complains to Election Commission | NDTV.com
> *
> Desperate times call for desperate measures. Can't take Modi on any real agenda, everything they try just boomerangs back in their face.. now trying personal attacks! sick mentality of Congressis coming to the fore!



He is double desperate - LOSING CHANDNI CHOCK Big TIme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> He is double desperate - LOSING CHANDNI CHOCK Big TIme


maybe he is practicing his litigation skills once again. He knows where his bread & butter lie post 16th may!


----------



## SpArK

17 th april crucial round is coming. 

They need some 'topic" to divert the onslaught already happening.


----------



## Jason bourne

In a first ever official confirmation, ex PMO official Dr Sanjay Baru spills the beans in his book,says Sonia Gandhi cleared files before PM

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## onu1886

Roybot said:


>


 Has this been released by BJP?


----------



## Roybot

onu1886 said:


> Has this been released by BJP?



It won't be released by the BJP, but by BJP's "well wishers".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

onu1886 said:


> @jha ji counterattack started. BJP is also playing dirty now
> 
> Jashodaben-Modi issue: BJP counter-attacks, releases posters featuring Nehru, Mulayam & Rahul - The Economic Times
> 
> In the poster, Jawahar Lal Nehru has been shown with Edwina Mountbatten, its
> been alleged that SP chief Mulayam Singh Yadav has two wives, SP leader Azam
> Khan as having six of them and AICC general secretary as having two wives.
> Union minister Shahshi Tharoor's wife, Sunanda Pushkar's death under mysterious
> circumstances has also been mentioned, along with a picture of Rahul Gandhi
> being kissed by enthusiastic women supporters in Assam.



Good And BJP can use this one too Rahul Gandhi's trip to Kerala with juanita




> Robert Vadhra came first, along with Rahul Gandhi and the latter's *Colombian fiancee, Juanita*. Priyanka Vadhra followed yesterday with the younger of the couple's two children, the elder one having arrived with the father earlier.
> 
> The Hindu : Celebrities at Kumarakom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

SpArK said:


> 17 th april crucial round is coming.
> 
> They need some 'topic" to divert the onslaught already happening.



What happened to your constituency..? Will Lotus bloom at least there in Kerala..?



Roybot said:


> It won't be released by the BJP, but by BJP's "well wishers".



Two pronged strategy.. Modi destroying Congress with Development and Well wishers destroying the reputation of family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Heard a surprising thing... BJP may even win Chhindwara.. 78% voting and kamalnath is very worried...

Meanwhile RSS has asked Modi to hit Mamta harder.. Favorable condition at 3-4 seats. Same is the case with Odisha. RSS confident of winning 4-5 seats here as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

Just heard of a big voter fraud in Pune


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Heard a surprising thing... BJP may even win Chhindwara.. 78% voting and kamalnath is very worried...
> 
> Meanwhile RSS has asked Modi to hit Mamta harder.. Favorable condition at 3-4 seats. Same is the case with Odisha. RSS confident of winning 4-5 seats here as well.


 If BJP can win Chhindwara , then I have hopes for BJP winning from Guna too . Jyotiraditya Scindhia was anyway reluctant to contest this time.


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> If BJP can win Chhindwara , then I have hopes for BJP winning from Guna too . Jyotiraditya Scindhia was anyway reluctant to contest this time.



Guna is too hard +BJPs connection with sindhia family .


----------



## GreenFoe

* FAMILY FOR ALL SEASONS *
- Congress culture is likely to stay the same whatever happens
Swapan Dasgupta


There are occasions when a seemingly irrelevant piece of tittle-tattle assumes greater relevance than a thousand words of weighty commentary. An innocuous piece of news on the first page of last Wednesday’s _Times of India_ on the selection of the Congress candidate to contest against Narendra Modi in Varanasi was such an occasion.

The importance lay not so much in the fact that a local member of the legislative assembly who had unsuccessfully tried his hand in a Lok Sabha election on a previous occasion had been given the Congress ticket — thereby ending a fortnight of purposeless speculation over who would be Modi’s principal rival in Varanasi. For the beat reporter, the significance of Ajay Rai’s nomination was that he had been personally blessed by the Congress president, Sonia Gandhi, and her daughter, Priyanka Vadra. Not only that, Priyanka had given Rai her personal mobile phone number and asked him to get in touch directly with her if he needed help and facilitation. The reporter’s breathless conclusion was that Priyanka was increasingly calling the shots in the Congress.

Although purists may balk at the prominence given to this additional evidence that the brother-sister duo was now in control of the final leg of the Congress campaign, this piece of trivia was not inconsequential. Ever since opinion polls and anecdotal reports from the battleground pointed to the Congress performing far worse than even the party pessimists imagined was possible, Congress loyalists have been praying and hoping for a “secret weapon” which would improve the final tally that in turn would ensure that a future Bharatiya Janata Party-led government would be inherently fragile. In the past week, ever since the Congress general secretary, Janardhan Dwivedi, let the media in one of the party’s greatest secrets — that in 1990 Rajiv Gandhi had detected Priyanka’s instinctive feel for politics — the demoralized party had been hoping that Rahul’s leadership would be bolstered by the involvement of his sister. Indeed, there were Congress supporters who felt that Priyanka would be declared as the challenger to Modi in Varanasi. Such a symbolic move, they felt, would electrify Uttar Pradesh and reopen what was increasingly looking like a one-sided encounter.

The value addition that Priyanka might possibly bring to the Congress table need not concern us excessively. In a star-obsessed campaign, the injection of a lady who, it is said in some quarters, has the mass touch of her illustrious grandmother, would inevitably shift some focus from an over-exposed Modi and his insolent rival, Arvind Kejriwal. In terms of dividing the media space a little more equitably, Priyanka’s entry into the 2014 campaign would certainly be of short-term benefit to the Congress. In 1998, when Sonia Gandhi made her political debut, she certainly did shift the spotlight a little away from Atal Bihari Vajpayee. Indeed, Congress supporters were so buoyant that when I mentioned a particular rally where Vajpayee had drawn big crowds, a Congress groupie asked me incredulously: “Is anyone even listening to him any longer?”

However, what strikes me about the excitement over Priyanka is that even as the Congress stares at the possibility of winning less than 100 Lok Sabha seats, the only magic wand the party can think of is firmly located within the dynastic mould. Yes, Congress supporters grudgingly concede, Rahul Gandhi has proved a political disappointment. He may exude sincerity and even boast of an unwillingness to be derailed by narrow, tactical considerations but there is no getting away from his inability to connect. In the past, a presidential style campaign had always suited the Congress against a fractured opposition. Indeed, even for 2014, the Congress publicity campaign had been planned to project Rahul as the great white hope. Unfortunately for the Congress, the Modi juggernaut proved too formidable for those who felt that Rahul would encapsulate the necessary measure of change to offset anti-incumbency. In the direct Modi _versus_ Rahul battle, the man from Gujarat was miles ahead. Rahul’s famed sincerity and earnestness came to be equated with naiveté. Rahul was not disliked; he became an object of mockery, particularly after his disastrous Times Now interview. With just a month left of the campaign, the only people who think that a Rahul-led dispensation can govern India with a measure of enlightenment are the editors of _The Economist_.

The widespread acknowledgment of Rahul’s inadequacies by the Congress hasn’t, however, triggered preparations for an upheaval in the party in the event of grim news on May 16. Past experience, especially of the years the party wasn’t in power at the Centre, has convinced the average Congress supporter that the leadership of the Gandhi family is a precondition for both survival and growth. There was a time, particularly after P.V. Narasimha Rao’s term as prime minister, when it seemed that the Nehru-Gandhi dynasty had run out of steam. Sonia Gandhi’s decision to plunge into politics in 1998 was, for example, greeted with some scepticism and led to Sharad Pawar’s revolt. But the unexpectedly good performance in 2004 and the victory in 2009 established Sonia as a leader in her own right and set her up as the glue that binds the disparate Congress family.

A Congress failure in 2014 isn’t likely to shake that fundamental assumption and faith in the leadership of the dynasty is likely to persist. The belief that Rahul isn’t a natural politician isn’t going to disappear abruptly and neither will the culture of sycophancy. The indifferent 2014 results are certain to be blamed on the “non-communicative” prime minister, Manmohan Singh — Jairam Ramesh has already given an early indication of the post-mortem findings. On his part, Rahul will be applauded for selflessly leading a losing battle and persisting with management systems that should, hopefully, re-energize the party once the country’s honeymoon with Modi ends. Most important, the addition of Priyanka to the dynastic pantheon will definitely placate those Congress leaders who have doubts over Rahul’s ability to engage in combative politics. Far from breeding a sense of disgust with the party’s inability to look and think beyond the dynasty, the helping hand Priyanka is likely to give Rahul seems calculated to retain the family’s stranglehold over the Congress after the likely defeat in 2014.

There are definite indications that the Gandhi family isn’t working towards a new political culture that will guarantee there are no glass ceilings in the path of ability and mass appeal. Reports emanating from the wider _durbar_ of the first family seem to suggest that there is a fear in 10 Janpath that a Modi-led government will engage in recriminations in pursuit of its dream of a Congress-free India. Certainly, the businesses of Robert Vadra are certainly going to be the subject of some investigations. Whether these fears are real or contrived is not known. What is important is that the Gandhi court is readying itself for difficult times in the event of a Modi victory next month. *Between 2000 and 2004, the top BJP leadership had negotiated a non-aggression pact with Sonia. More than an act of magnanimity, it was based on the belief that Sonia’s leadership would ensure that the Congress would remain in the Opposition. It was a horrible misreading of her potential and it is unlikely this error will be repeated by a new BJP dispensation.*

The Congress top rung, it would seem, has psyched itself into believing that Modi will repay the viciousness that was directed at him from 2002. This fear may well explain why the Gandhi family will ensure that its proprietorship of the Congress will not be modified after the election.
Family for all seasons


----------



## onu1886

GreenFoe said:


> Guna is too hard +BJPs connection with sindhia family .


Hmmm...But Modi has addresed rally at Shivpuri - Guna area , so you never know, even if BJP wants to compromise in that seat maybe Modi won't allow that . Who's the BJP candidate in Guna ? And is he any good ?


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> Hmmm...But Modi has addresed rally at Shivpuri - Guna area , so you never know, even if BJP wants to compromise in that seat maybe Modi won't allow that . Who's the BJP candidate in Guna ? And is he any good ?



Candidate is good enough(Jaibhan singh pawaiya,EX Bgrng dal chief) to make scindhia sweat all day and night ,he lost to madhavrao by just 18k vote in his bastion gwalior .After this narrow win madhavrao never faught from gwalior and shifted to guna where his son followed his legacy.

After scindhias exit, jaibhan won gwalior in 1999

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

jha said:


> What happened to your constituency..? Will Lotus bloom at least there in Kerala..?
> Two pronged strategy.. Modi destroying Congress with Development and Well wishers destroying the reputation of family.



If not this time, it will hard later.


Communists turned communal and put up non regular guy in search of votes from coastal belts which has a subcaste of christians as majority and vote as a group.His name is Bennet Abraham.

Congress has Sasi tharoor who is a famous personality , but tainted by allegations and the mysterical death of his wife after a revelation of tweeter and war with a Pakistani journalist which was a hot topic even here.

BJP put up O rajagopal, who was a former minister in Vajpayee government and was elected from Rajyasabha because was defeated in LS. He is a much respected politician and is even respected by other parties, often referred as a role model for politicians.

Initial stages were Congi Vs Commie, but they soon realised the dark horse BJP has massive support . Then they started the dirty work. Videos of Sasi taroor begging votes to a group of pastors of churches gone viral and leaflets distributing citing RSS and Modi will destroy India were freely distributed. They have the fear that Woman voters willl not vote for Taroor due to his wife death incident.

Commies started on backfoot with workers and local leaders showing displeasure over a non member getting a seat and even many workers have revolted against their candidate when he was serving as a member of a medical college he heads. They gained momentum towards end due to caste votes from atleast 3-4 areas of the constituency. Many of them believe they now has better chance than Congress.

BJP was more organised with campaigns starting as early after MODI visited the state capital. The campaign tone was mainly based on lines "send your MP as minister in MODI's government".

Its is a very tight contest and i am not yet able to predict a clear winner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Heard a surprising thing... BJP may even win Chhindwara.. 78% voting and kamalnath is very worried...
> 
> Meanwhile RSS has asked Modi to hit Mamta harder.. Favorable condition at 3-4 seats. Same is the case with Odisha. RSS confident of winning 4-5 seats here as well.


Some are saying that BJP has serious chances to win 4 seats out of 10 in Odisha on which yesterday polling were held.


----------



## Jason bourne

hollaaaaa ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Manmohan Singh's former media adviser Sanjaya Baru’s book


Manmohan Singh's former media adviser Sanjaya Baru’s book may bruise Congress - The Economic Times

its a good weapon .....

Manmohan Singh's former media adviser Sanjaya Baru’s book


Manmohan Singh's former media adviser Sanjaya Baru’s book may bruise Congress - The Economic Times

its a good weapon .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

SpArK said:


> If not this time, it will hard later.
> 
> 
> Communists turned communal and put up non regular guy in search of votes from coastal belts which has a subcaste of christians as majority and vote as a group.His name is Bennet Abraham.
> 
> Congress has Sasi tharoor who is a famous personality , but tainted by allegations and the mysterical death of his wife after a revelation of tweeter and war with a Pakistani journalist which was a hot topic even here.
> 
> BJP put up O rajagopal, who was a former minister in Vajpayee government and was elected from Rajyasabha because was defeated in LS. He is a much respected politician and is even respected by other parties, often referred as a role model for politicians.
> 
> Initial stages were Congi Vs Commie, but they soon realised the dark horse BJP has massive support . Then they started the dirty work. Videos of Sasi taroor begging votes to a group of pastors of churches gone viral and leaflets distributing citing RSS and Modi will destroy India were freely distributed. They have the fear that Woman voters willl not vote for Taroor due to his wife death incident.
> 
> Commies started on backfoot with workers and local leaders showing displeasure over a non member getting a seat and even many workers have revolted against their candidate when he was serving as a member of a medical college he heads. They gained momentum towards end due to caste votes from atleast 3-4 areas of the constituency. Many of them believe they now has better chance than Congress.
> 
> BJP was more organised with campaigns starting as early after MODI visited the state capital. The campaign tone was mainly based on lines "send your MP as minister in MODI's government".
> 
> Its is a very tight contest and i am not yet able to predict a clear winner.



But the voter turnout was less than anticipated . Same case in Pathanamthitta .


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454605331515965440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454605331515965440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454605234107473920

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

After years of silence, NaMo declared he was a married man & his wife is Jasodaben. Marriage was forced on a teenaged Narendra, however he left home in response to an inner call to work for the nation inspired by the teachings of Swami Vivekananda and martyrs like Bhagat Singh.

Though he was silent on the issue, he never lied about it. Jasodaben also has no grievances against him, Modi helped in her education and she is nowa teacher. She is on pilgrimage to pray for Modi.

Hats off to Narendra Modi.....History will remember that there was a man who loved his Motherland more than himself,his family and his life. The silent selfless sacrifice of this Holy Couple cannot be understood by cheap minded communists and paid media which has no patriotism within them.
Understand his sacrifice, the way he gave up his worldly pleasures & life in service of the motherland.

Young Shahid Bhagat Singh also chose Love for Motherland over love for any lady or family and he made history.

All Cannot be so courageous, Brave & Patriotic, but we can support those who are.

#AbkiBaarModiSarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> Some are saying that BJP has serious chances to win 4 seats out of 10 in Odisha on which yesterday polling were held.


 
Hell Yeah... No need for being nice with third fronties... If Naveen patnaik is to be destroyed for BJP to make inroads , so be it. BJP needs to be ruthless while dealing with these. BJP let Nitish and Naveen take the front in Bihar and Odisha and the result has been disastrous.

Same strategy should be used in Bengal also. If Mamta has to go for BJP to emerge, So be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK

kurup said:


> But the voter turnout was less than anticipated . Same case in Pathanamthitta .



It was 2 percent more than last time.... not less.


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 24259
> 
> 
> hollaaaaa ...




Perfect.. Let English media squirm in jealousy. They have been targeting Modi non stop for 12 years. Its time to watch the events unfold now.



SpArK said:


> It was 2 percent more than last time.... not less.



Hmm.. Lets hope BJP opens its account.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

SpArK said:


> It was 2 percent more than last time.... not less.



I mean for a strong trilateral contest , it should have been higher like North Kerala .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454613456147066880

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Manmohan Singh's former media adviser Sanjaya Baru’s book may bruise Congress*




> Manmohan Singh's former media adviser,Sanjaya Baru, has come out with a tell-all memoir of his days in the PMO during UPA 1. _Manmohan Singh: The Accidental Prime Minister_ is like a House of Cards of Indian politics - not as ruthless as the American television series about Capitol Hill but terrifically real. In the midst of a general election, with six more phases to go, this could throw particularly harsh light on the Congress.
> 
> The sidelining of the prime minister by the party, as Baru describes it, will not do either of them much good. Dr Singh's tenure is coming to an end so he won't be bruised much, but the party will have some talking to do.
> 
> The damage-control has already begun. PMO's current media advisor, Pankaj Pachauri, has dismissed Baru's book "as an attempt to misuse a privileged position and access to high office to gain credibility and to apparently exploit it for commercial gains. The commentary smacks of fiction and coloured views of the former advisor". Baru has responded to the statement with a terse: "I am amused."
> 
> *The Cabinet: Who Were His Allies & Critics*
> 
> In the book, Baru says Singh had a difficult time in making his cabinet ministers fall in line. He did not allocate portfolios, he did not intervene much in cabinet meetings and the CCPA lost its edge. Instead, power vested with a Congress core group.
> 
> *Watch: PM surrendered to Sonia and allies: Sanjaya Baru's book*
> 
> 
> While Singh found allies in the leaders of coalition parties of the UPA, he had to face much criticism from old-timers in the Congress.
> 
> Sharad Pawar, with whom Sonia Gandhi did not have the best of equations, was Singh's ally, says Baru. So was Lalu Prasad. But Vayalar Ravi, AK Antony and Arjun Singh were his critics in the cabinet. Antony might have been quiet in public but could be difficult in private, says Baru.
> 
> When the Left turned against Singh over the civil nuclear energy deal with the US and there were rumours that Pranab Mukherjee or Sushil Kumar Shinde might be considered as replacement, it was NCP's Praful Patel who assured Baru that they will not support anyone but "Doctor Saheb".
> 
> *"I do not want any credit for myself"*
> 
> Baru says the creation of the NAC was the first sign that "Sonia Gandhi's renunciation of power was more of a political tactic than a response to a higher calling". He says that Singh too realised that the buck stopped with Sonia.
> Baru says that there was an eagerness to claim all social development programmes as the NAC's initiatives, even though, he says, the Bharat Nirman programme came out of the PMO - drafted by the late R Gopalakrishnan, who was joint secretary. When it came to NREGA, the claims became more insistent. Baru recalls that on September 26, 2007 - Manmohan Singh's 75th birthday - Rahul Gandhi led a delegation of general secretaries to 7 RCR to wish him. Rahul wanted to extend NREGA to all 500 rural districts in the country. Ahmed Patel handed over a statement about the meeting to Baru to be released to the press.
> 
> Baru put a spin to it, eager to apportion some credit to the PM. Anyway, Manmohan Singh himself had made a commitment about it on his Independence Day speech. So Baru sent a text message to journalists that this was the PM's birthday gift to the country. The blowback was swift. The PM summoned Baru. Baru told PM that the party wanted to give the entire credit to Rahul, but "you and Raghuvansh Prasad [who was then minister for rural development] deserve as much credit" .The PM snapped: "I do not want any credit for myself." A few minutes later he again said, "Let them take all the credit. I don't need it. I am only doing my work."
> 
> Like the Sanjaya of the epic, who becomes the eyes of the king during the war, this Sanjaya too is asked by the prime minister "to become the eyes and ears" in 2004. Even Singh would not have realised that it would turn into a devastating book. India is unfortunately used to sanitised political books. Baru's breaks the mould. It wouldn't be a surprise if paranoid future prime ministers bind future media advisers to iron-clad confidentiality clauses.
> 
> Manmohan Singh's former media adviser Sanjaya Baru’s book may bruise Congress - Page2 - The Economic Times



@jha @GreenFoe @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Sidak @Nair saab @CorporateAffairs 

Check this out guys... PM presides & Madam decides...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454618388174610433

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454613456147066880


 Bought this book online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

kurup said:


> I mean for a strong trilateral contest , it should have been higher like North Kerala .



Heavy rains..... people going other places, non interest..etc 

lot of CPM sureshot members didnt go for voting too..i know atleast 3 such guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

> Election Commission bans Azam Khan and Amit Shah's rallies in Uttar Pradesh, asks for FIRs against them for hate speeches



Amit Shah's job is not to speak in public anyway... what he does behind the scene is more important & he can still continue to do so! Not much lost..

But it's big loss for SP as Azam Khan is the public face of SP's minority vote bank....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

modi 3D live watch Zee news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

watching Kumaraawamy interview... ''I'm going to play a major role in national politics''

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> watching Kumaraawamy interview... ''I'm going to play a major role in national politics''



Is it the name of his wife's new movie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Is it the name of his wife's new movie?


he is standing against Veerappa Moily in chikkaballapur. Glad that one of these two will be losing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

Guys please stop bombarding this forum with Indian political news.Post this in sticky thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> he is standing against Veerappa Moily in chikkaballapur. Glad that one of these two will be losing!


Well said! JD(S) will be truly neglected this time. It's a straight shoot between BJP and Congress in Karnataka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Abki Baar*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Well said! JD(S) will be truly neglected this time. It's a straight shoot between BJP and Congress in Karnataka.


Gauda gang needs to be wiped out. Two way fight bodes well for BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Soumitra said:


> *Abki Baar*



Please use Main Entrance? I hope that wasn't directed towards the Bangladeshi immigrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> Bought this book online



Bhai kindle me hoto upload karde


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Let the skeletons tumble out of the closet! *

*Narendra Modi’s non-secret vs Rahul Gandhi’s mysteries | Niti Central*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Just Watched Bhootnath Returns, 1st Hindi Movie in a years time. .. Nice Movie, a Political Satire & highlights lot of problems of aam janta..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

No these pics are not of Delhi................it just a border district of Gurdaspur (MY CITY) in Punjab........

so which guys were trolling me for alone supporting AAP..............

Gurdaspur is facing a AAP hurricane.........find ur little wave if u can

will post more pics soon

take care guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

HAHA ajit jogis Masterpiece ...........Just look at the number of chandu lal sahu 

CANDIDATEAFFIDAVIT


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Just Watched Bhootnath Returns, 1st Hindi Movie in a years time. .. Nice Movie, a Political Satire & highlights lot of problems of aam janta..



teri exam hai aur tu picture dekhne gyi thi.................


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Just Watched Bhootnath Returns, 1st Hindi Movie in a years time. .. Nice Movie, a Political Satire & highlights lot of problems of aam janta..





arp2041 said:


> teri exam hai aur tu picture dekhne gyi thi.................


What?? you are grounded for a month without any pocket money!


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> No these pics are not of Delhi................it just a border district of Gurdaspur (MY CITY) in Punjab........
> 
> so which guys were trolling me for alone supporting AAP..............
> 
> Gurdaspur is facing a AAP hurricane.........find ur little wave if u can
> 
> will post more pics soon
> 
> take care guys




what do you think are the chances of Arun Jaitley, Vinod Khanna, Kiron Kher in Punjab??? whose vote share will AAP eat into Congress or NDA??? Do they have any chances of winning a seat or two in Punjab???

@Nair saab which constituency in Mumbai you belong to???


----------



## Soumitra

Amit Shah and Azam Khan banned from Campaigning in UP

EC bans rallies by Azam Khan, Amit Shah, orders FIRs against them - The Times of India


----------



## Jason bourne

Are kisi ne india tv pe aajki baat dekhi amitabhbachann ka interview that saddi k MAHANAYAK ne sadi k MAHANETA ki jamke tarif ki .... 

Kal ka interview dekhne layak honga


----------



## Dem!god

this is how mamta govt. is pampering minorities......
to hell with such secularism........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Dem!god said:


> this is how mamta govt. is pampering minorities......
> to hell with such secularism........


Sick!! These idiot mullahs are brain washing poor kids..


----------



## Dem!god

jbond197 said:


> Sick!! These idiot mullahs are brain washing poor kids..


this is what our country has become.....
and in the name of secularism.....our gov. do all thing.....
and this happens only because hindu votes are divided.......


----------



## somnath

Sonia weakened Manmohan Singh, created parallel power structure: PM’s former media adviser writes in book - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

Why change the title?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Isn't this like saying Imran Khan shuold be Prime Minister of Pakistan?


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

CorporateAffairs said:


> After years of silence, NaMo declared he was a married man & his wife is Jasodaben. Marriage was forced on a teenaged Narendra, however he left home in response to an inner call to work for the nation inspired by the teachings of Swami Vivekananda and martyrs like Bhagat Singh.
> 
> Though he was silent on the issue, he never lied about it. Jasodaben also has no grievances against him, Modi helped in her education and she is nowa teacher. She is on pilgrimage to pray for Modi.
> 
> Hats off to Narendra Modi.....History will remember that there was a man who loved his Motherland more than himself,his family and his life. The silent selfless sacrifice of this *Holy Couple* cannot be understood by cheap minded communists and paid media which has no patriotism within them.
> Understand his sacrifice, the way he gave up his worldly pleasures & life in service of the motherland.
> 
> Young Shahid Bhagat Singh also chose Love for Motherland over love for any lady or family and he made history.
> 
> All Cannot be so courageous, Brave & Patriotic, but we can support those who are.
> 
> #AbkiBaarModiSarkar



What will the media and the commie secular know about holiness. Profit and debauchery is their mantra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> what do you think are the chances of Arun Jaitley, Vinod Khanna, Kiron Kher in Punjab??? whose vote share will AAP eat into Congress or NDA??? Do they have any chances of winning a seat or two in Punjab???
> 
> @Nair saab which constituency in Mumbai you belong to???




pta nahi.......In our constituency ie Gurdaspur...........supporters of both sides are ralling behind AAP


----------



## GreenFoe

HAHA ashutosh after loosing saying there was also other ashutosh in candidate list HAHAH

PAAPTards completely demoralized ........Ak yugpurursh sir making predictions so that kuch din to aur mehnat karlen ye mere sath HAHAHA


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Huge Turnout increase in Orrisa ,Very good chances of BJP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454656433301123072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454655924028715008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454655741731688448

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> pta nahi.......In our constituency ie Gurdaspur...........supporters of both sides are ralling behind AAP



Most opinion polls shows AAP getting 10-15% vote share in Punjab I believe it will cause more damage to Congress than NDA well let's wait and see


----------



## GreenFoe

Android said:


> Most opinion polls shows AAP getting 10-15% vote share in Punjab I believe it will cause more damage to Congress than NDA well let's wait and see



If paapis get 10-15% that will be great for BJP/NDA 

But yaar there cadre is quiet demoralized ,their hitjob channel is doing drama to claim election fraud ,ab kya batayen


----------



## jiki

what's latest polling turn out of Maharashtra my local sources


Prometheus said:


> No these pics are not of Delhi................it just a border district of Gurdaspur (MY CITY) in Punjab........
> 
> so which guys were trolling me for alone supporting AAP..............
> 
> Gurdaspur is facing a AAP hurricane.........find ur little wave if u can
> 
> will post more pics soon
> 
> take care guys


 

So what the hell u gonna do by wining a single seat in gurdaspur your master khujli was claiming 100 seats. May be he is planning an another dharna in varanasi with the help of a gangster like Ansari.

Previously there were terrorist, separatists,naxalites and rason mafias ...now there are new entries to the party gangsters.
May be in this way with the help of these kindda ppl kujli gonna eradicate corruption.

Arvind Kejriwal is nothing but a corrupt and debauch social activist, who deliberately played games to latch on to the power . His every past mischievous act is coming out in public slowly, it seems that his intentions are more atrocious than a corrupt congressia . And he produced some thae greatest thugs , jarheads and brainless ppl in the from of AAPtards......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Prometheus said:


> No these pics are not of Delhi................it just a border district of Gurdaspur (MY CITY) in Punjab........
> 
> so which guys were trolling me for alone supporting AAP..............
> 
> Gurdaspur is facing a AAP hurricane.........find ur little wave if u can
> 
> will post more pics soon
> 
> take care guys



The answer to your signature is right here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

GreenFoe said:


> Bhai kindle me hoto upload karde


Are not ebook , hardcopy hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

The only AAP candidate I want to see winning is Kumar Vishwas although its highly likely he will soon be kicked out of party in order for AAP to maintain its secular credentials


----------



## GreenFoe

yaar c'mmon let him post too 



Android said:


> The only AAP candidate I want to see winning is Kumar Vishwas although its highly likely he will soon be kicked out of party in order for AAP to maintain its secular credentials



no chance !


----------



## somnath



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

onu1886 said:


> Are not ebook , hardcopy hai



Scan karke upload karo Didiji...pleeeej.


----------



## Android

GreenFoe said:


> yaar c'mmon let him post too
> 
> 
> 
> no chance !



I know I guess if bjp hadn't fielded any candidate then would have been a little possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

jbgt90 said:


> Why change the title?


Hello sir, you are a respectable member of this forum and I do know that you support the Indian National Congress, how do you convince me as a first time voter to vote for your party?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Android said:


> I know I guess if bjp hadn't fielded any candidate then would have been a little possible



BJP candidate hota to jeet sakta tha


----------



## Jason bourne

Wah smriti wah bahot hi krantikari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Watch indiatv aapki aavaz


----------



## onu1886

Indischer said:


> Scan karke upload karo Didiji...pleeeej.


Sirji bechare baru ka loss karwa doge aap piracy karke ... Kanjus mat bano ,book kharid bhi lo yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

onu1886 said:


> Sirji bechare baru ka loss karwa doge aap piracy karke ... Kanjus mat bano ,book kharid bhi lo yaar



Thik hai. Jaise aapki iccha.

Mein Dharti, Sooraj, Akash aur charo dishaon ko saakshi maan kar yeh Pratigya karta hoon ki mein is pustak ka Torrent download nahi karoonga. Yeh meri Akhand Pratigya hai!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Indischer said:


> Thik hai. Jaise aapki iccha.
> 
> Mein Dharti, Sooraj, Akash aur charo dishaon ko saakshi maan kar yeh Pratigya karta hoon ki mein is pustak ka Torrent download nahi karoonga. Yeh meri Akhand Pratigya hai!!



Mujhe mil gayi to ill share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> Thik hai. Jaise aapki iccha.
> 
> Mein Dharti, Sooraj, Akash aur charo dishaon ko saakshi maan kar yeh Pratigya karta hoon ki mein is pustak ka Torrent download nahi karoonga. Yeh meri Akhand Pratigya hai!!



 

abey DRAMEYBAAZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> abey DRAMEYBAAZ.



Bhishma pitamah yaad aa gaye the.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

Sanjay Baru's book will definetly cause headache to Congressis - just as they were planning to target Modi over Jashodaben. Modi has now enough ammunition - he should pummel the congressis into submission !

Also now we know how Rahul got IB's figures/facts. Apparently Mommy dearest passed it to him while she was singing lullaby.


----------



## GreenFoe

*OK CSDS exit poll leaked twitter *@JanjaWeed @jha @onu1886 @arp2041 @Jason bourne@Roybot @HariPrasad @jbond197






*Vamsee* ‏@*Vamsee9002*  34m
8."everyone in csds is surprised with the margins, BJP has many seats with more than 50% vote share"







*Vamsee* ‏@*Vamsee9002*  34m
7. "Delhi minimum 6"





*Vamsee* ‏@*Vamsee9002*  34m
6. "Haryana, small set back but still min 4 to BJP, INLD will gain"

 



*Vamsee* ‏@*Vamsee9002*  35m
5. "Kamalnath to lose"






*Vamsee* ‏@*Vamsee9002*  35m
4. "5/6 for NDA in Bihar"









*Vamsee* ‏@*Vamsee9002*  35m
3. "Western UP is a flood with literal whitewash"







*Vamsee* ‏@*Vamsee9002*  36m
1. Please take the following with a pinch of salt because it is second hand info(friend of friend etc). I have permission to put it in open.

This guy (below one) is highly credible


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454664700941193216

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## T90TankGuy

ExtraOdinary said:


> Hello sir, you are a respectable member of this forum and I do know that you support the Indian National Congress, how do you convince me as a first time voter to vote for your party?


Vote for who ever you feel will make a difference my friend. your point of view will differ from mine so there is little chance you will agree with me . our vote is the single most powerful weapon we have , lets not waste it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anathema

@GreenFoe wow !! looks like the floodgates have opened !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

The opion polls were predicting max 3-4 in Delhi now it is 6-7. If this is the case of Delhi where AAP was supposed to do good then just think what will happen in case of U.P. I think BJP may cross previous record of 57 after Ajam Khan/Mulayam Singh Yadav fiasco. I just wish this comes out to be true. I want to see Namo becoming PM without the need of support of Jaya or Mamta or Naveen.


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> The opion polls was predicting max 3-4 in Delhi now it is 6-7. If this is the case of Delhi where AAP was supposed to do good, think of U.P. I think BJP may cross previous record of 58 after Ajam Khan/Mulayam Singh Yadav fiasco. I just wish this comes out to be true. I want to see Namo to become PM without the need of support of either Jaya or Mamta or Naveen.



Previous record was 52 !


CSDS predictions(post poll) and actual results


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> Previous record was 52 !
> 
> 
> CSDS predictions(post poll) and actual results
> 
> View attachment 24270


1998 BJP won 57 in UP. Uttarakhand was still a part of UP at that time though.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Indischer said:


> Thik hai. Jaise aapki iccha.
> 
> Mein Dharti, Sooraj, Akash aur charo dishaon ko saakshi maan kar yeh Pratigya karta hoon ki mein is pustak ka Torrent download nahi karoonga. Yeh meri Akhand Pratigya hai!!



Navyug ke Bishm, yeh kaisi pratigya ki hai tum. Saara Brahmand to hilla diya. Aisa tyag nah kisine dekha hai ab tak aur nah iske baad kabhi dekh payenge. Dhanya ho tum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> 1998 BJP won 57 in UP. Uttarakhand was still a part of UP at that time though.


yes and then bjp won all 5 seats of UK,so 52 .


----------



## Indischer

madhu_greenleaf said:


> Navyug ke Bishm, yeh kaisi pratigya ki hai tum. Saara Brahmand to hilla diya. Aisa tyag nah kisine dekha hai ab tak aur nah iske baad kabhi dekh payenge. Dhanya ho tum.


 
I wish I could make a similar Pratigya w.r.t to the internet in general. It was what allowed me the opportunity to watch that Pratigya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

Its pretty hilarious to see. Modi's marital issue has cost AAP its media share for the next couple of days. For a party which was riding on media popularity they seem to have lost popularity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Indischer said:


> I wish I could make a similar Pratigya w.r.t to the internet in general. It was what allowed me the opportunity to watch that Pratigya.



I too watched it a couple of months ago. Got until episode 85 or so, then lost track. Why did you go to Torrent for that. It was available on youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

madhu_greenleaf said:


> I too watched it a couple of months ago. Got until episode 85 or so, then lost track.



A timeless classic really, just as good as the greatest story ever told.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Indischer said:


> A timeless classic really, just as good as the greatest story ever told.



It is the greatest story ever told. No doubt about that at all. The range of emotions, human characters, complex situations, moral dilemmas, twists and turns, plots and subplots, no story can ever surpass it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

madhu_greenleaf said:


> It is the greatest story ever told. No doubt about that at all. The range of emotions, human characters, complex situations, moral dilemmas, twists and turns, plots and subplots, no story can ever surpass it.


Dayyum! I feel like taking another Pratigya, this time to rewatch the series this weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Yeh Political Mahabharata thread me...........Historical Mahabharata kaha sey agayi???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Yeh Political Mahabharata thread me...........Historical Mahabharata kaha sey agayi???



Aaj ke sawalon ka jawaab bhi usme chipa hua hai...isiliya uske baare me bhi charcha ho raha hai. Title hai _Soma pe charcha_.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

arp2041 said:


> Yeh Political Mahabharata thread me...........Historical Mahabharata kaha sey agayi???



Yeh Dharm yudh hai for India's destiny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

madhu_greenleaf said:


> Yeh Dharm yudh hai for India's destiny.



aur apna KARM hai Vote karna.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Left hopes BJP surge will eat into Mamata’s votes - The Times of India

If not for Sushma Swaraj, BJP-INLD would have swept Haryana 10/10.. This lady needs to be sidelined and that too ASAP. She is a closet Sonia G pujari .


----------



## jha

Arch-rivals Ansari, Rai sink differences to take on Modi - The Times of India


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> yes and then bjp won all 5 seats of UK,so 52 .


Still BJP's record in UP will be 57 not 52. It was one UP at that time doesn't matter if one small piece has gone.


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Arch-rivals Ansari, Rai sink differences to take on Modi - The Times of India



why was media calling it a safe seat when last time MM Joshi won only by 17k votes??


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> why was media calling it a safe seat when last time MM Joshi won only by 17k votes??


Kuch to chahiye na bolne ke liye.. They desperately wanted to somehow stop Modi contesting from Varanasi..


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> why was media calling it a safe seat when last time MM Joshi won only by 17k votes??



Safety also depends on the man who stands for Elections. Are there any/many unsafe seats for Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> Still BJP's record in UP will be 57 not 52. It was one UP at that time doesn't matter if one small piece has gone.



LOL that small piece had 5 seats ,jo 80 seat abhi hen usme best 52 he


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Kuch to chahiye na bolne ke liye.. They desperately wanted to somehow stop Modi from contesting from Varanasi..



Actually, i think many haven't grasped it yet that BJP has played the Media war very very well this time..........It has ensured that Positive or Negative, the news remain centered around BJP & Congress & it's pAAP doesn't get any space in the living rooms of general public.

BTW, media is assuming that Muslims will vote en-mass against Modi in Varanasi, but I strongly feel that around 15-20% will actually vote for Modi.


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> *OK CSDS exit poll leaked twitter*



wow.. that sounds pretty promising.

Irrespective of the authenticity of above exit poll... one thing is quite evident. Congress has become extremely nervous since yesterday's polling.. & have now decided to go for the broke. Way they started throwing tantrum today.. just goes to how that this has become now no holds barred for them! They are throwing everything including kitchen sink at BJP & Modi...

On the other hand.. even Kejriwal has realised his worth.. & hence that honest admission today!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> why was media calling it a safe seat when last time MM Joshi won only by 17k votes??



They have to oppose Modi at any cost. Now they will start speculation whether Modi will loose from here..?

If Today's Bhupendra Choubey's show on CNN-IBN was any indication, then the show has just started. Media houses have picked sides.


----------



## IndoUS

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. that sounds pretty promising.
> 
> Irrespective of the authenticity of above exit poll... one thing is quite evident. Congress has become extremely nervous since yesterday's polling.. & have now decided to go for broke. Way they started throwing tantrum today.. just goes to how that this has become now no holds barred for them! They are throwing everything including kitchen sink at BJP & Modi...
> 
> On the other hand.. even Kejriwal has realised his worth.. & hence that honest admission today!


What admission mate, did the idiot finally decided to quit.


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. that sounds pretty promising.
> 
> Irrespective of the authenticity of above exit poll... one thing is quite evident. Congress has become extremely nervous since yesterday's polling.. & have now decided to go for broke. Way they started throwing tantrum today.. just goes to how that this has become now no holds barred for them! They are throwing everything including kitchen sink at BJP & Modi...
> 
> On the other hand.. even Kejriwal has realised his worth.. & hence that honest admission today!



LOL @ honest admission ,his channel is cry foul that some candidates of same name is giving aap defeat

volunteers are frustrated and kejris prediction of 6,7 sets on his twitter handle was to charge them up.

Save this ,they will cry of electoral fraud on day of counting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

IndoUS said:


> What admission mate, did the idiot finally decided to quit.


He admitted it was wrong to quit after 49 days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaalapani

IndoUS said:


> What admission mate, did the idiot finally decided to quit.


He said Quitting from Delhi CM post is a mistake.

If modi bans foreign funding to all NGO's he will be out of work and will have to beg modi for govt job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoUS said:


> What admission mate, did the idiot finally decided to quit.



na.. basically he is admitting that he ran away from the responsibility... & that is costing him! 
Lok Sabha elections 2014: Arvind Kejriwal admits impulsive exit in Delhi a mistake - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> LOL @ honest admission ,his channel is cry foul that some candidates of same name is giving aap defeat
> 
> volunteers are frustrated and kejris prediction of 6,7 sets on his twitter handle was to charge them up.
> 
> Save this ,they will cry of electoral fraud on day of counting



They are accusing INLD of booth capturing in Gurgaon... I think He will again try to become CM in Delhi. BJP must break AAP after General Election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> They are accusing INLD of booth capturing in Gurgaon... I think He will again try to become CM in Delhi. *BJP must break AAP after General Election*.



Or better go by the right path & don't give any more incidents for these paapis to cry foul...........

let elections happen again, & they should project Kiran Bedi, i strongly feel that by this they can get the majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahmir

Pakistan should strengthen Dalits in india to facilitate disintegration of india. Dalits will be the best proxy against hindus because most of the dalits do not consider themselves as Hindus and they are much larger in population than hard-core hindus.


----------



## arp2041

Shahmir kashmir said:


> Pakistan should strengthen Dalits in india to facilitate disintegration of india. Dalits will be the best proxy against hindus because most of the dalits do not consider themselves as Hindus and they are much larger in population than hard-core hindus.



Ya, create a thread for this.

Now F-off.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## anathema

jha said:


> They are accusing INLD of booth capturing in Gurgaon... I think He will again try to become CM in Delhi. BJP must break AAP after General Election.



If AAP plays its cards well, then people might just give them one more chance. That will be the only way they will stay relevant after the election. Otherwise its goodbye AAP 

On a side note @jha i think it was a great thing for Indian Democracy - that party like AAP came up. We should give them another chance in assembly to see how they perform. But thats my view point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Or better go by the right path & don't give any more incidents for these paapis to cry foul...........
> 
> let elections happen again, & *they should project Kiran Bedi*, i strongly feel that by this they can get the majority.



Thats not gonna happen.. She is totally against entering politics.



anathema said:


> If AAP plays its cards well, then people might just give them one more chance. That will be the only way they will stay relevant after the election. Otherwise its goodbye AAP
> 
> On a side note @jha i think it was a great thing for Indian Democracy - that party like AAP came up. We should give them another chance in assembly to see how they perform. But thats my view point.




Yes... Their intentions initially were good. But with vitriol against Modi has made him a pawn in hands of Sonia.

modi's 3D campaign starts from today EL11228460


----------



## Kaalapani

Shahmir kashmir said:


> Pakistan should strengthen Dalits in india to facilitate disintegration of india. Dalits will be the best proxy against hindus because most of the dalits do not consider themselves as Hindus and they are much larger in population than hard-core hindus.



Where did you get that info first save Balochistan,KP etc.

At this moment you are in a ceasefire with taliban.

If coming years you will be in ceasefire with baluchistan,sindh,KP kashmir etc.


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Thats not gonna happen.. She is totally against entering politics.



I disagree ,her twitter handle doesn't make your point ,hell bent on modi and bjp ,something must be brewing .

If not why is harshavardhan is fighting from chandichowk?



jha said:


> They are accusing INLD of booth capturing in Gurgaon... I think He will again try to become CM in Delhi. BJP must break AAP after General Election.



I think just make KB cm candidate and these anarchist anti india folks will finish themselves ,they will make factions themselves .

Yogi faction ,kejri faction and kumar will leave party .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> I disagree ,her twitter handle doesn't make your point ,hell bent on modi and bjp ,something must be brewing .
> 
> If not why is harshavardhan is fighting from chandichowk?



She is Modi supporter and non-political like many of us. However if she does change her mind, I will be more than happy.



GreenFoe said:


> I disagree ,her twitter handle doesn't make your point ,hell bent on modi and bjp ,something must be brewing .
> 
> If not why is harshavardhan is fighting from chandichowk?
> 
> 
> 
> I think just make KB cm candidate and these anarchist anti india folks will finish themselves ,they will make factions themselves .
> 
> Yogi faction ,kejri faction and kumar will leave party .



With Modi as PM, We can not afford an anti-Modi CM in Delhi. All this anarchy must end before he gets sworn in. A long political battle awaits Modi in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> She is Modi supporter and non-political like many of us. However if she does change her mind, I will be more than happy.



there is a plan to this i think ,else bjp would have made government ,harshavardhan out ,vijay goel out ,now who will be next cm candidate?

I dont think paapis will make any goverment work even a single day with 28 bouncers at hand .


----------



## Angry Bird

anathema said:


> If AAP plays its cards well, then people might just give them one more chance. That will be the only way they will stay relevant after the election. Otherwise its goodbye AAP
> 
> On a side note @jha i think it was a great thing for Indian Democracy - that party like AAP came up. We should give them another chance in assembly to see how they perform. But thats my view point.



Whatever they do, they are not going to get any chance now.


----------



## Kaalapani

jha said:


> She is Modi supporter and non-political like many of us. However if she does change her mind, I will be more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> With Modi as PM, We can not afford an anti-Modi CM in Delhi. All this anarchy must end before he gets sworn in. A long political battle awaits Modi in Delhi.



She will get Rajyasabha seat.


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> I disagree ,her twitter handle doesn't make your point ,hell bent on modi and bjp ,something must be brewing .
> 
> If not why is harshavardhan is fighting from chandichowk?


I reckon BJP is saving her for state elections in Delhi.. & they believe she is the right person to counter Kejriwal in Delhi due to her association with IAC. I have followed her in various tv debates.. & she never outrightly tried to distance herself from BJP or from joining the party. It would be really interesting see what happens after national elections. If she becomes Delhi CM.. it would be a jackpot for Delhiites!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

anathema said:


> On a side note @jha i think it was a great thing for Indian Democracy - that party like AAP came up. We should give them another chance in assembly to see how they perform. But thats my view point.




Very bad sign ,they will not let any government work ,dharna drama and coverage ,full of ngo dramas yaar .

Now kejri ne keh di hai ,kisi bhi cheez ki price badhaoge ,he will come out and do what we all know


----------



## jha

Gujarat BJP missing master fixer Amit Shah, directionless campaign banking on Modi’s appeal - The Times of India



GreenFoe said:


> Very bad sign ,they will not let any government work ,dharna drama and coverage ,full of ngo dramas yaar .
> 
> Now kejri ne keh di hai ,kisi bhi cheez ki price badhaoge ,he will come out and do what we all know



Isi liye to ek aur AAP khada karna parega.. May be Vinod Binny will be able to help. All these ex-AAP people must form a new AAP and go all out against Kejri and his companies. AAP is already loosing its sheen after Delhi LS polls. Breaking his party will make him mad and signal will go that People are fed up of his dictatorial attitude and are deserting him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454687448300150784

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Gujarat BJP missing master fixer Amit Shah, directionless campaign banking on Modi’s appeal - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> Isi liye to ek aur AAP khada karna parega.. May be Vinod Binny will be able to help. All these ex-AAP people must form a new AAP and go all out against Kejri and his companies. AAP is already loosing its sheen after Delhi LS polls. Breaking his party will make him mad and signal will go that People are fed up of his dictatorial attitude and are deserting him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454687448300150784



Arre even RAW IB had info they told but no preparation,even they intercepted calls before but nothing 

Dheela dhapola pm hone ka yahi nateeja hai, bureaucrats rule


----------



## jha

Mulayam notices fewer women at rally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Mulayam notices fewer women at rally



What will modi do if there is a mumbai like attack ? he has to do something nahi 10-12 saal ki banayi image ki lag jaegi :|


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> What will modi do if there is a mumbai like attack ? he has to do something nahi 10-12 saal ki banayi image ki lag jaegi :|



You will see many Mumbais happening in neighboring country and mobilizing of Indian forces along the border with some minor skirmishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> You will see many Mumbais happening in neighboring country and mobilizing of Indian forces along the border with some minor skirmishes.



yes thats what praveen swami said ,response to terrorism is proxy terrorism ,no other way :|


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> You will see many Mumbais happening in neighboring country and mobilizing of Indian forces along the border with some minor skirmishes.





GreenFoe said:


> yes thats what praveen swami said ,response to terrorism is proxy terrorism ,no other way :|



Sounds about right!... & in Modi's own words

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*5,000 NRIs in India to campaign for BJP - The Hindu*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> u mean gujrat's surat ? bhai in gujrat only two seats look tough kheda, mahesana .. rest bjp will win easily




Last time, Dinsha patel from Kheda had won by a thin margin. This time he may loose.

you can not write shankarsinh off.



onu1886 said:


> Has this been released by BJP?




Actually BJP should have posted this photo.















Yeh hai Naheru Khandan ke Lukhkhey.



jha said:


> Heard a surprising thing... BJP may even win Chhindwara.. 78% voting and kamalnath is very worried...
> 
> Meanwhile RSS has asked Modi to hit Mamta harder.. Favorable condition at 3-4 seats. Same is the case with Odisha. RSS confident of winning 4-5 seats here as well.




Initiallly Modi Remained soft with Mamta but this lady show her colours. Time for tit for tat.


----------



## SouthDesi

*Congress hits the panic button: Rattled by first three phases of election, Rahul calls emergency strategy meeting *


It's taken three phases of elections voting in 100 constituencies for the Congress to see the writing on the wall.

Alarmed by an internal assessment that shows the Congress has fared far worse than expected and is in danger of being pushed out of the game in the Lok Sabha polls by a resurgent Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi has stepped in to stem the tide in the 350-odd seats that the party is contesting.

According to top party sources, Rahul has asked Congress managers to deploy central observers in each of the 350-plus seats that will go to polls in the remaining six phases of the elections to galvanise party workers and give a final push to the campaign.

Congress sources said the move to deploy the observers came after a strategy session chaired on Thursday by Rahul following feedback from the 91 Lok Sabha constituencies that voted in the third phase, including seven in Delhi.

The feedback included the worst-case scenario of the polls becoming a contest between the BJP and other parties like the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) and regional players, moving the Congress to the third position.

In Delhi, the Congress is hoping that Ajay Maken would win in the New Delhi seat, thus providing the Grand Old Party with some sort of a face-saver.

The sources said internal reports and assessments had indicated a majority of Congress candidates in the 91 seats that witnessed voting on Thursday may lose out to the BJP, which is apparently gaining more from the pro-Modi sentiment among voters and not as much because of the persons it has fielded.

"We need to pull out all stops now," said a Congress strategist familiar with the meeting chaired by Rahul.

"The party's observers will visit each of the constituencies to sense which way the political wind is blowing and will play a role in trying to change it in our favour," another Congress source told Mail Today.

A helping hand According to sources, the central observers will also help candidates in their campaign, and ensure there is cohesiveness among local leaders and workers.

The sources acknowledged that infighting in many states could limit the Congress's electoral prospects.

"The observers will ensure that differences are ironed out," the Congress strategist said. Sources said in a tough election where each seat counts, feedback from the central observers will be monitored by Rahul's key aides and woven into a more aggressive campaign in the days to come.

The Congress had recently been buoyed by opinion polls that showed the party and its allies would bag around 120 seats, but internal reports of the poor performance of party's candidates has the top leadership worried again.

The scenario is especially depressing in the national capital, where Congress managers expected that votes of Muslims and weaker sections would return to the party as they were fed up with the AAP experiment.

But Congress managers said the party was still unable to address the widespread public anger in Delhi, where the party was wiped out in the Assembly polls of last December.


Read more: Congress hits the panic button: Rattled by first three phases of election, Rahul calls emergency strategy meeting | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

onu1886 said:


> If BJP can win Chhindwara , then I have hopes for BJP winning from Guna too . Jyotiraditya Scindhia was anyway reluctant to contest this time.




Yes these royal Scions are not the servant of people but ruler of country. I hope Scindhia will loose. A massage need to be sent. This idiot has not done anything in his constituency nor anything in Parliament.



SouthDesi said:


> *Congress hits the panic button: Rattled by first three phases of election, Rahul calls emergency strategy meeting *
> 
> 
> It's taken three phases of elections voting in 100 constituencies for the Congress to see the writing on the wall.
> 
> Alarmed by an internal assessment that shows the Congress has fared far worse than expected and is in danger of being pushed out of the game in the Lok Sabha polls by a resurgent Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi has stepped in to stem the tide in the 350-odd seats that the party is contesting.
> 
> According to top party sources, Rahul has asked Congress managers to deploy central observers in each of the 350-plus seats that will go to polls in the remaining six phases of the elections to galvanise party workers and give a final push to the campaign.
> 
> Congress sources said the move to deploy the observers came after a strategy session chaired on Thursday by Rahul following feedback from the 91 Lok Sabha constituencies that voted in the third phase, including seven in Delhi.
> 
> The feedback included the worst-case scenario of the polls becoming a contest between the BJP and other parties like the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) and regional players, moving the Congress to the third position.
> 
> In Delhi, the Congress is hoping that Ajay Maken would win in the New Delhi seat, thus providing the Grand Old Party with some sort of a face-saver.
> 
> The sources said internal reports and assessments had indicated a majority of Congress candidates in the 91 seats that witnessed voting on Thursday may lose out to the BJP, which is apparently gaining more from the pro-Modi sentiment among voters and not as much because of the persons it has fielded.
> 
> "We need to pull out all stops now," said a Congress strategist familiar with the meeting chaired by Rahul.
> 
> "The party's observers will visit each of the constituencies to sense which way the political wind is blowing and will play a role in trying to change it in our favour," another Congress source told Mail Today.
> 
> A helping hand According to sources, the central observers will also help candidates in their campaign, and ensure there is cohesiveness among local leaders and workers.
> 
> The sources acknowledged that infighting in many states could limit the Congress's electoral prospects.
> 
> "The observers will ensure that differences are ironed out," the Congress strategist said. Sources said in a tough election where each seat counts, feedback from the central observers will be monitored by Rahul's key aides and woven into a more aggressive campaign in the days to come.
> 
> The Congress had recently been buoyed by opinion polls that showed the party and its allies would bag around 120 seats, but internal reports of the poor performance of party's candidates has the top leadership worried again.
> 
> The scenario is especially depressing in the national capital, where Congress managers expected that votes of Muslims and weaker sections would return to the party as they were fed up with the AAP experiment.
> 
> But Congress managers said the party was still unable to address the widespread public anger in Delhi, where the party was wiped out in the Assembly polls of last December.
> 
> 
> Read more: Congress hits the panic button: Rattled by first three phases of election, Rahul calls emergency strategy meeting | Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook





they have fallen in the trap of modi. No escape route now.

Yesterday i was listening to a discussion. It was on the topic that Modi forced opponents campaingn in the way he liked them to campaign. He made them deviated from the path of their campaign whenever he liked.


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> After years of silence, NaMo declared he was a married man & his wife is Jasodaben. Marriage was forced on a teenaged Narendra, however he left home in response to an inner call to work for the nation inspired by the teachings of Swami Vivekananda and martyrs like Bhagat Singh.
> 
> Though he was silent on the issue, he never lied about it. Jasodaben also has no grievances against him, Modi helped in her education and she is nowa teacher. She is on pilgrimage to pray for Modi.
> 
> Hats off to Narendra Modi.....History will remember that there was a man who loved his Motherland more than himself,his family and his life. The silent selfless sacrifice of this Holy Couple cannot be understood by cheap minded communists and paid media which has no patriotism within them.
> Understand his sacrifice, the way he gave up his worldly pleasures & life in service of the motherland.
> 
> Young Shahid Bhagat Singh also chose Love for Motherland over love for any lady or family and he made history.
> 
> All Cannot be so courageous, Brave & Patriotic, but we can support those who are.
> 
> #AbkiBaarModiSarkar


Jashoda ben predicted Modi being PM in 2001.



JanjaWeed said:


> he is standing against Veerappa Moily in chikkaballapur. Glad that one of these two will be losing!




How much are the chances that both may loose to BJP candidate.


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> HAHA ashutosh after loosing saying there was also other ashutosh in candidate list HAHAH
> 
> PAAPTards completely demoralized ........Ak yugpurursh sir making predictions so that kuch din to aur mehnat karlen ye mere sath HAHAHA
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Huge Turnout increase in Orrisa ,Very good chances of BJP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454656433301123072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454655924028715008
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454655741731688448




My odishi friend was saying that it is Modi and only Modi among youngsters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Any recent surveys after the two phases ?


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> This guy (below one) is highly credible
> @Indianempire massive margins. If the trend continues, BJP to touch 240 on its own.
> — Laissez-faire (@FCBtheChamps) April 11, 2014




It will be a tsunami for Modi as election progresses as predicted by Swami ramdev and Modi himself.



jbond197 said:


> 1998 BJP won 57 in UP. Uttarakhand was still a part of UP at that time though.




This figures will be crossed this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anathema

Just saw the CNN IBN debate with all the ladies - Madhu Kishwar, Anna Vetticad, Rana Ayyub, Meenakshi Lekhi and some congress female spokeperson.
The debate was around Modi's marriage. Congress and journalists on congress's payrolls are clutching at straws to stop the Namo train. I hope BJP supporters dig up some very unconvienient questions on congressi netas..


----------



## HariPrasad

Shahmir kashmir said:


> Pakistan should strengthen Dalits in india to facilitate disintegration of india. Dalits will be the best proxy against hindus because most of the dalits do not consider themselves as Hindus and they are much larger in population than hard-core hindus.




rather than strengthening Dalits, Strengthen your country man. In poevrty and frustration, they kill each other.



GreenFoe said:


> What will modi do if there is a mumbai like attack ? he has to do something nahi 10-12 saal ki banayi image ki lag jaegi :|




This question was asked to Modi. He repplied " Main Pakistan ko unki hi bhasha main zavab deta"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Last time, Dinsha patel from Kheda had won by a thin margin. This time he may loose.
> 
> you can not write shankarsinh off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually BJP should have posted this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh hai Naheru Khandan ke Lukhkhey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initiallly Modi Remained soft with Mamta but this lady show her colours. Time for tit for tat.




Dinsha is not contesting this time khan is helping congress there..


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Dinsha is not contesting this time khan is helping congress there..




Please elaborate. i think dinsh ia contesting. Who is khan?


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

JAT BALWAN said:


> bhai Ram Ram... chunavi charcha chal ri sa aade.


Ye Konsi language hai?


----------



## Mujraparty

Allah has punished Rajiv Gandhi, Sanjay Gandhi: Azam Khan - Hindustan Times


----------



## cheekybird

SpArK said:


>


Don't post sensitive documents here,par ye hai Kia? Rahul ke khilaf koi saazish to nahin



eowyn said:


> Allah has punished Rajiv Gandhi, Sanjay Gandhi: Azam Khan - Hindustan Times


Hay Bhagwan ye main Kia dekh rahi hoon


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Please elaborate. i think dinsh ia contesting. Who is khan?




dinsha was not keen on contesting this time because helth problem. but the reasone i think is that his main vote bank is patel but in this election patels are not firmly behind him atleast thats what i heard. khan is local goonda .

dinsha ko jabardasti utara he medan me sayad ijjat bach jaye gujrat me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

@GreenFoe

What is the update in Maharashtra man????



eowyn said:


> Allah has punished Rajiv Gandhi, Sanjay Gandhi: Azam Khan - Hindustan Times




And why Allah is Punishing Muslims all around the world by bomblast and genocide inspite of being the Men of Allah ?


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cheekybird

HariPrasad said:


> And why Allah is Punishing Muslims all around the world by bomblast and genocide inspite of being the Men of Allah ?


That's one reason that many Muslims have become atheists..true story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> That's one reason that many Muslims have become atheists..true story




Yes Cheeky Ma'm.

I have heard that Many Muslims are converting to Christianity in Australia. They do in Iran also.

However, they will remain Muslim in Muslim country inspite of a little faith to protect themselves and their family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

HariPrasad said:


> Yes Cheeky Ma'm.
> 
> I have heard that Many Muslims are converting to Christianity in Australia. They do in Iran also.
> 
> However, they will remain Muslim in Muslim country inspite of a little faith to protect themselves and their family.


With so much hate being spread in the name of religion,one rather be an atheist.no?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onu1886

cheekybird said:


> With so much hate being spread in the name of religion,one rather be an atheist.no?


Isn't being an atheist considered a blasphemy in Islam?


----------



## kaykay

@SpArK @jha @Android @janon @DRAY

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454853177079111680

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cheekybird

onu1886 said:


> Isn't being an atheist considered a blasphemy in Islam?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Hay Bhagwan ye main Kia dekh rahi hoon




Calm Down Ma'm. It is Rajiv Gandhi and not Rahul Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

cheekybird said:


> Yes



I am an Atheist.

But Atheists can be as hateful as religious folk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

Ravi Nair said:


> I am an Atheist.
> 
> *But Atheists can be as hateful as religious folk*


Never seen any

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

guys expect a huge drama by AAPTARDs to divert attention from #AccidentalPM .


----------



## HariPrasad

eowyn said:


> Allah has punished Rajiv Gandhi, Sanjay Gandhi: Azam Khan - Hindustan Times




Allah will Punish SP in election 2014 for killing Muslims in Muzzaffar Nagar.


----------



## Chronos

cheekybird said:


> Never seen any



ut I think it is far harder for a Muslim to become an Atheist in comparison to other religion (sorry for my ignorance).

That being said, not a fan of the overt Muslim bashing


----------



## indiatester

JanjaWeed said:


> he is standing against Veerappa Moily in chikkaballapur. Glad that one of these two will be losing!


These buggers will be contesting from 2 places. We will still see their faces as our leaders


----------



## cheekybird

Ravi Nair said:


> ut I think it is far harder for a Muslim to become an Atheist in comparison to other religion (sorry for my ignorance).
> 
> That being said, not a fan of the overt Muslim bashing


Not really,it's as easy for Muslims as any other religion .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

cloud_9 said:


> Any recent surveys after the two phases ?



Not publishable because of EC ban.



indiatester said:


> These buggers will be contesting from 2 places. We will still see their faces as our leaders



No they are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Bang Galore said:


> Not publishable because of EC ban.
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.


You are right. Just checked it online.


----------



## JanjaWeed

indiatester said:


> These buggers will be contesting from 2 places. We will still see their faces as our leaders


Not really my friend. Moily certainly doesn't have the luxury of contesting from two constituencies under congress ticket...& Kumaraswamy is not someone who has it in him to contest from two seats. btw this time there is a strong possibility of both these candidates losing to Bache Gowda of BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@Bang Galore 

what is the situation for BJP in Karnataka?

From what I have heard, the ousted Yeddy government gained a reputation for corruption.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Allah will Punish SP in election 2014 for killing Muslims in Muzzaffar Nagar.




Dinsha haar raha he just talked with a friend now the fight is in bardoli,aanand,valsad and to some extent Rajkot ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi has literally threatened congress on capt. Amrinder singhs bank account he said either u tell people about his black money or after 16th may the govt. Will tell . 

fattengi aab sabki fatengi ek dhamki mulayam mayavati ko bhi de deni chahiye ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Modi has literally threatened congress on capt. Amrinder singhs bank account he said either u tell people about his black money or after 16th may the govt. Will tell .
> 
> fattengi aab sabki fatengi ek dhamki mulayam mayavati ko bhi de deni chahiye ...



Bhai Saab.. Congres wale dabi jubaan mein gaali de rahe hain Rahul jee ko... Bahut saare Congressiyon ne do-do shaadi ki hui hai.. Ab sab ka naam saamne aayega.. Yeh to shuruat hai..


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> Any recent surveys after the two phases ?





Bang Galore said:


> Not publishable because of EC ban.
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.


Yes please check my posts
Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1079

Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1060

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Ravi Nair said:


> I am an Atheist.
> 
> But Atheists can be as hateful as religious folk




Example is communist.


----------



## jha

Modi on fire now.. No holds barred...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454869183948263424

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

cheekybird said:


> With so much hate being spread in the name of religion,one rather be an atheist.no?



Most 'Hindu nationalists' are non believers or you can say in western sense atheists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

jha said:


> Modi on fire now.. No holds barred...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454869183948263424


Counter jawab milay ga babar milay ga from rahuuuulllll


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Dinsha haar raha he just talked with a friend now the fight is in bardoli,aanand,valsad and to some extent Rajkot ...




Yes He must loose.

There will be a fight in Bardoli and Anand but I do not foresee any fight at all in Rajkot. I do not know about Valsad but it will go Modi way.


----------



## cheekybird

Jason bourne said:


> Modi has literally *threatened* congress on capt. Amrinder singhs bank account he said either u tell people about his black money or after 16th may the govt. Will tell .
> 
> fattengi aab sabki fatengi ek dhamki mulayam mayavati ko bhi de deni chahiye ...


Is ke ilawa bhi kuch ata hai modi ko?


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Modi on fire now.. No holds barred...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454869183948263424


Too good

Any video for this speech?


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> @Bang Galore
> 
> what is the situation for BJP in Karnataka?
> 
> *From what I have heard, the ousted Yeddy government gained a reputation for corruption. *



_*The most corrupt government in Karnataka's history*_. If BJP does well, it will be because of fatigue with the incompetent central government and a strong reservoir of support for Modi (not BJP). Yeddiyurappa is pretty much history & rotten history at that.

It's a tight race between the BJP & the Congress. No great advantage to one side, though a continuous buzz over Modi might alter that slightly.The state government is less than a year old & people haven;t actually forgotten the BJP government's performance. Which is why almost all BJP candidates_(including Yeddy) a_re asking for vote in Modi's name. Ananth Kumar, the 5 time MP from Bangalore South who is in a fight with Nandan Nilekani has not much to offer except Modi. It's actually Modi v/s Congress with the BJP hanging on to Modi's coat tails for dear life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

MNS support for Narendra Modi makes it tougher for Milind Deora : Highlights, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

JanjaWeed said:


> btw this time there is a strong possibility of both these candidates losing to Bache Gowda of BJP!



That would be a case of lesser known_(nationally atleast) _scoundrel getting the better of known ones.



GreenFoe said:


> Yes please check my posts
> Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1079
> 
> Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1060



Hardly qualifies as legitimate exit polls. There is an EC ban on exit polls, the only ones passing something off _(they may well be right)_ are some small, unknown operators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Bang Galore said:


> _*The most corrupt government in Karnataka's history*_. If BJP does well, it will be because of fatigue with the incompetent central government and a strong reservoir of support for Modi (not BJP). Yeddiyurappa is pretty much history & rotten history at that.
> 
> It's a tight race between the BJP & the Congress. No great advantage to one side, though a continuous buzz over Modi might alter that slightly.The state government is less than a year old & people haven;t actually forgotten the BJP government's performance. Which is why almost all BJP candidates_(including Yeddy) a_re asking for vote in Modi's name. Ananth Kumar, the 5 time MP from Bangalore South who is in a fight with Nandan Nilekani has not much to offer except Modi. It's actually Modi v/s Congress with the BJP hanging on to Modi's coat tails for dear life.



Yes i think so,But caste wise yeddy's coming back has gained bjp Lingayat votes .


----------



## Soumitra

@cheekybird some congressi has made Rahul Gandhi Shahid. So sad for your loss





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151959217756548

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Bang Galore said:


> That would be a case of lesser known_(nationally atleast) _scoundrel getting the better of known ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly qualifies as legitimate exit polls. There is an EC ban on exit polls, the only ones passing something off _(they may well be right)_ are some small, unknown operators.



You dont know much ,this account Laissez-faire (FCBtheChamps) on Twitter is 100% correct in leaking CSDS polls(all here know from his past leaks) & 5forty3.in does his own polls from volunteers .


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Bang Galore said:


> _*The most corrupt government in Karnataka's history*_. If BJP does well, it will be because of fatigue with the incompetent central government and a strong reservoir of support for Modi (not BJP). Yeddiyurappa is pretty much history & rotten history at that.
> 
> It's a tight race between the BJP & the Congress. No great advantage to one side, though a continuous buzz over Modi might alter that slightly.The state government is less than a year old & people haven;t actually forgotten the BJP government's performance. Which is why almost all BJP candidates_(including Yeddy) a_re asking for vote in Modi's name. Ananth Kumar, the 5 time MP from Bangalore South who is in a fight with Nandan Nilekani has not much to offer except Modi. It's actually Modi v/s Congress with the BJP hanging on to Modi's coat tails for dear life.


What about Bangalore? All my friends working there are cheering for AAP , does it have any chance?


----------



## Bang Galore

GreenFoe said:


> Yes i think so,But caste wise yeddy's coming back has gained bjp Lingayat votes .



Vastly overstated, they are equally embarassed by him as anyone else. Some support, not overwhelming and he is busy hoping that the _"Modi wave" _will lift his boat. So much for being this "big" leader.



GreenFoe said:


> You dont know much ,this account Laissez-faire (FCBtheChamps) on Twitter is 100% correct in leaking CSDS polls(all here know from his past leaks) & 5forty3.in does his own polls from volunteers .



You may well be correct _(I'm not disputing any claim),_ just that there is a ban & we will see such exit polls being published only after all the polling is concluded. Best to take everything that is _"leaked" _with a truck load of salt.


----------



## GreenFoe

Bang Galore said:


> Vastly overstated, they are equally embarassed by him as anyone else. Some support, not overwhelming and he is busy hoping that the _"Modi wave" _will lift his boat. So much for being this "big" leader.



You dont understand politics bhai although they may not like him as much but having a lingayat strongman send signals just like paswan in bihar is not a leader of dalits but by perception its helping bjp to get dalit votes .


----------



## Bang Galore

ExtraOdinary said:


> What about Bangalore? All my friends working there are cheering for AAP , does it have any chance?



Doesn't look like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Bang Galore said:


> You may well be correct _(I'm not disputing any claim),_ just that there is a ban & we will see such exit polls being published only after all the polling is concluded. Best to take everything that is _"leaked" _with a truck load of salt.



Agree! but Laissez-faire (FCBtheChamps) on Twitter numbers are correct ,dont know of others LEAKS

5forty3.in is not a LEAK , i have and many other paid for it :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

GreenFoe said:


> You dont understand politics bhai although they may not like him as much but having a lingayat strongman send signals just like paswan in bihar is not a leader of dalits but by perception its helping bjp to get dalit votes .



I have a fairly decent understanding. He is not the only leader in the Lingayat community and post his leaving the government, he is widely considered a spent force. The results for the KJP_(about 10%) _last time is not necessarily a true barometer of present situation because that was the first election after he left as CM. He's now seen as a weakened leader and not particularly with any future. As for him being a leader of the lingayats, he wasn't seen as one till Kumaraswamy _"betrayed" _him. No great support, otherwise it wouldn't have been Congress getting more Lingayat votes last time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Bang Galore said:


> I have a fairly decent understanding. He is not the only leader in the Lingayat community and post his leaving the government, he is widely considered a spent force. The results for the KJP_(about 10%) _last time is not necessarily a true barometer of present situation because that was the first election after he left as CM. He's now seen as a weakened leader and not particularly with any future. As for him being a leader of the lingayats, he wasn't seen as one till Kumaraswamy _"betrayed" _him. No great support, otherwise it wouldn't have been Congress getting more Lingayat votes last time.


*
From CSDS pre poll(2013)*:

_Caste is set to play a major role with Vokkaligas overwhelmingly rooting for Kumaraswamy and *Lingayats backing Yeddyurappa.* Kumaraswamy is also viewed as the best chief minister ever across all age groups while SM Krishna is a close second and Yeddyurappa third._


----------



## Dem!god

*Sonia Gandhi faked her degree*. allegedly she made a false affidavit that she had a diploma from Cambridge University whereas she learnt English from a “teaching shop” called Lennox School (now defunct) in Cambridge town.
I have letter from Cambridge University saying there was not such student ever studied. I went to court about this issue but high court justice said me be generous, be lion hearted; leave the matter. So after that subsequently Sonia dropped those things from her affidavit. But our society unfortunately is not tough enough. Only objection I have on satya’s advt. saying that she passed a high school; she did not even passed a high school. Beyond 5th class she did not studied. In this she shares a common educational background with karunanidhi. 
-Dr Subramanian Swamy













Most of the Indian feminist-activists don't know that without 4 male adult witnesses to a rape, there will be no death penalty in sharia law. In case the woman fails to do so, she is charged with adultery and may be hanged or stoned to death.

Samajwadi party seems hell bent on protecting peaceful rapists these days (refer to recent Bombay HC verdict which awarded death sentence to rapists). Now another gem from the party, Abu Azmi, wants a Sharia-like setup in India wherein a woman should be hanged if she is raped. Convenient, isn't it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ALOK31




----------



## Soumitra

I won't wear a skull cap just to pose and fool people: Narendra Modi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Dem!god said:


> *Sonia Gandhi faked her degree*. allegedly she made a false affidavit that she had a diploma from Cambridge University whereas she learnt English from a “teaching shop” called Lennox School (now defunct) in Cambridge town.
> I have letter from Cambridge University saying there was not such student ever studied. I went to court about this issue but high court justice said me be generous, be lion hearted; leave the matter. So after that subsequently Sonia dropped those things from her affidavit. But our society unfortunately is not tough enough. Only objection I have on satya’s advt. saying that she passed a high school; she did not even passed a high school. Beyond 5th class she did not studied. In this she shares a common educational background with karunanidhi.
> -Dr Subramanian Swamy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Indian feminist-activists don't know that without 4 male adult witnesses to a rape, there will be no death penalty in sharia law. In case the woman fails to do so, she is charged with adultery and may be hanged or stoned to death.
> 
> Samajwadi party seems hell bent on protecting peaceful rapists these days (refer to recent Bombay HC verdict which awarded death sentence to rapists). Now another gem from the party, Abu Azmi, wants a Sharia-like setup in India wherein a woman should be hanged if she is raped. Convenient, isn't it ?



I had come here to post the same thing 

@DRAY @thesolar65 @scorpionx @Indischer @Parul @Angry Bird @madhu_greenleaf @Ravi Nair @chak de INDIA @SarthakGanguly 

Dont want you guys to miss this news.
Dont know if it got published anywhere.But after Mr.Swami posted this news about Sonia Gandhi his FB post has received 100s of comments supporting him.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> Ya, create a thread for this.
> 
> Now F-off.



Aree rumen toh Ek hi line Mein salle ko tekane laga diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

You bet he is right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Dem!god said:


> Most of the Indian feminist-activists don't know that without 4 male adult witnesses to a rape, there will be no death penalty in *sharia law.* In case the woman fails to do so, she is charged with adultery and may be hanged or stoned to death.
> 
> Samajwadi party seems hell bent on protecting peaceful rapists these days (refer to recent Bombay HC verdict which awarded death sentence to rapists). Now another gem from the party, Abu Azmi, wants a Sharia-like setup in India wherein a woman should be hanged if she is raped. Convenient, isn't it ?



Why the FU*K are we talking about this law..? This is a secular country of 21st century not Arab of 7th-8th century. Shall I bring up Manusmriti now..?

I hope this is the last election where Secularism is distorted in such a perverse way to suit a particular community. If Secularism forces me to accept Sharia, I'll rather be communal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> That would be a case of lesser known_(nationally atleast) _scoundrel getting the better of known ones.



Can't argue with that. Would find it difficult to pick a sane one out of the lot in Karnataka. Then again.. every scoundrel has his day.. & maybe this time it's BJP's turn.

btw @Bang Galore would love more contribution from you in this thread. I know.. it's bit over crowded with BJP supporters. Then again... there is always enough space for saner ones from the other side!


----------



## jha

Meanwhile...

Congress MP from Manipur grew older by 11 years in 5 years - The Times of India



JanjaWeed said:


> Can't argue with that. Would find it difficult to pick a sane one out of the lot in Karnataka. Then again.. every scoundrel has his day.. & maybe this time it's BJP's turn.
> 
> btw @Bang Galore would love more contribution from you in this thread. I know.. it's bit over crowded with BJP supporters. Then again... there is always enough space for *saner* ones!



What is that supposed to mean..? Talk about urself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Angry Bird

ROFL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> What is that supposed to mean..? Talk about urself.



Just an exception for BG. (& corrected my post)


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> I had come here to post the same thing
> 
> @DRAY @thesolar65 @scorpionx @Indischer @Parul @Angry Bird @madhu_greenleaf @Ravi Nair @chak de INDIA @SarthakGanguly
> 
> Dont want you guys to miss this news.
> Dont know if it got published anywhere.But after Mr.Swami posted this news about Sonia Gandhi his FB post has received 100s of comments supporting him.



Any Surprises???

Also, when Sonia Gandhi made the SO-CALLED Tyag of PM's chair & instead anointed MMS, it was actually the case that she would have anyways rejected as PM by the Courts since she was NOT the legal citizen of India & held an Italian passport instead. There are many SECRETS of Gandhi family which i guess Rahul baba forgot while targeting Modi on Marriage issue.


"People whose houses are made up of glass change there clothes in basement".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

In Bengal...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454908045286322176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454908978879676416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Come on - it's no secret that Mrs. 'Gandhi' is let's say - undereducated. 
But her academic qualifications or lack of it is not the reason why she is hated. It's because of her actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

SarthakGanguly said:


> Come on - it's no secret that Mrs. 'Gandhi' is let's say - undereducated.
> But her academic qualifications or lack of it is not the reason why she is hated. It's because of her actions.



Baat niklegi to fir door talak jaayegi.......

Yeh to shuruat hai. Abhi to Ajit Jogi ki beti ka suicide scandal saamne aane wale hai... completely..


----------



## Bang Galore

GreenFoe said:


> *From CSDS pre poll(2013)*:
> 
> _Caste is set to play a major role with Vokkaligas overwhelmingly rooting for Kumaraswamy and *Lingayats backing Yeddyurappa.* Kumaraswamy is also viewed as the best chief minister ever across all age groups while SM Krishna is a close second and Yeddyurappa third._




My opinion is that this strength of Yeddyurappa is still overstated. Otherwise he would not be in a serious fight in his own constituency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Now I understood the meaning of the idiom - CLUTCHING AT STRAWS 

World doesn't trust Modi, says Congress citing The Guardian - Hindustan Times

Do anything to stop Modi's Juggernaut - Cite Vajpayee, Cite Guardian, etc. etc.

I din't knew Indian election results are decided on what the world has to say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Watch from 5:45 to 7:55.....Azam Khan and his bootlickers trolled very badly on raising questions over regiment names in Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Is he correct..? Congress will not raise this marriage issue anymore..?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454913792850542592


----------



## Chronos

SarthakGanguly said:


> Come on - it's no secret that Mrs. 'Gandhi' is let's say - undereducated.
> But her academic qualifications or lack of it is not the reason why she is hated. It's because of her actions.



How dare you mock the holiest of holies, the high priestess of secularism, the Gori devi of India?

You should be in Jail for hurting the religious sentiments of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454911971976945664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ravi Nair said:


> How dare you mock the holiest of holies, the high priestess of secularism, the Gori devi of India?
> 
> You should be in Jail for hurting the religious sentiments of Congress.



Power without responsibility corrupts everyone. Mrs. Gandhi was no exception. The offer to loot a country so big is too tempting. 



jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454911971976945664


Lol. And we are all deaf, dumb and illiterate out here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

SarthakGanguly said:


> Lol. And we are all deaf, dumb and illiterate out here.



Voting for Congress since 60 years & giving them the opportunity to LOOT our motherland, I seriously think that WE ARE.......& thats not a matter to be LOL of.



jha said:


> Is he correct..? Congress will not raise this marriage issue anymore..?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454913792850542592



 

Pappu ki phat gyi hogi 

Modiji - I really LOVE you sirjee...................!!!


----------



## anonymus

Ravi Nair said:


> How dare you mock the holiest of holies, the high priestess of secularism, the Gori devi of India?
> 
> You should be in Jail for hurting the religious sentiments of Congress.




You mean like this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somnath

anonymus said:


> You mean like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf​


----------



## Android

Was reading Model Code of Conduct and according to it personal attacks are not allowed but ECI didn't do anything when its political masters use such cheap tactics now let's see how will they act after BJP starts full scale counterattack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

SarthakGanguly said:


> Come on - it's no secret that Mrs. 'Gandhi' is let's say - undereducated.
> But her academic qualifications or lack of it is not the reason why she is hated. It's because of her actions.


 
Afaik Rahul Gandhi is also under-educated and definitely under-intelligent, and it shows whenever he opens his mouth other than for eating.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

Android said:


> Was reading Model Code of Conduct and according to it personal attacks are not allowed but ECI didn't do anything when its political masters use such cheap tactics now let's see how will they act after BJP starts full scale counterattack



Actions of Sampath are suspect. EC is not fully impartial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Actions of Sampath are suspect. EC is not fully impartial.



We would be FOOL to assume if any body is completely neutral. At the end of the day - SC/HC judges, EC commissioners, RBI governors, etc. are all APPOINTED by the GOI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Bang Galore said:


> My opinion is that this strength of Yeddyurappa is still overstated. Otherwise he would not be in a serious fight in his own constituency.



...his nuisance value is not suspect. He may not swing huge votes but any slight to him will also boomerang by alienating Lingayat voters.



jha said:


> Actions of Sampath are suspect. EC is not fully impartial.



.....EC has the unenviable job of "appearing" to be fair, not act fairly. That is the curse of Indian executive and Judiciary. And with a heavily prejudiced median and public who react emotionally he has to appear to show parity. 

Else there was no reason for the court to grant part ownership of the Ram janmabhoomi to the muslim trust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

I wonder who writes Rahul's speech.. Yesterday he was talking about Adani and today this picture is getting viral..











Manvantaratruti said:


> ...his nuisance value is not suspect. He may not swing huge votes but any slight to him will also boomerang by alienating Lingayat voters.



Siddaramiah is attacking him left n right.. Lets see if we see any impact in the coming election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

Dem!god said:


>



Ek toh patni ko itna prem kiya ki, woh dar/khusi ke mare swarg chali gayi!!


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> @Bang Galore
> 
> what is the situation for BJP in Karnataka?
> 
> From what I have heard, the ousted Yeddy government gained a reputation for corruption.



From what I hear, the former Rajasthan BJP govt is likely the most corrupt of all the BJP govts. 

Madhya Pradesh, Gujarat and Goa are the best


----------



## Jason bourne

Arrrrr aaj desh k damad ne konsi color ka pent pahena tha kisi ne dekha ? Purple ?


----------



## Mujraparty

congi bots trending #WeLoveRahul ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> From what I hear, the former Rajasthan BJP govt is likely the most corrupt of all the BJP govts.
> 
> Madhya Pradesh, Gujarat and Goa are the best



How did South India get anywhere, when we have had netas like this 

@jha @kbd-raaf @SarthakGanguly 

@DRAY 

Did you guys hear about that Chattisgarh ambush? 12 dead, including CRPF and Poll officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Bang Galore said:


> _*The most corrupt government in Karnataka's history*_. If BJP does well, it will be because of fatigue with the incompetent central government and a strong reservoir of support for Modi (not BJP). Yeddiyurappa is pretty much history & rotten history at that.
> 
> It's a tight race between the BJP & the Congress. No great advantage to one side, though a continuous buzz over Modi might alter that slightly.The state government is less than a year old & people haven;t actually forgotten the BJP government's performance. Which is why almost all BJP candidates_(including Yeddy) a_re asking for vote in Modi's name. Ananth Kumar, the 5 time MP from Bangalore South who is in a fight with Nandan Nilekani has not much to offer except Modi. It's actually Modi v/s Congress with the BJP hanging on to Modi's coat tails for dear life.




Certainly yeddi Government was not most corrupt. No body can snatch away this title from Congress. COngress have a trade mark on that.



jha said:


> Why the FU*K are we talking about this law..? This is a secular country of 21st century not Arab of 7th-8th century. Shall I bring up Manusmriti now..?




Smriti itself means code of particular Society at particular times. Smriti never claims that those codes should remain applicable through out the time. Where some backward Ideologies (They call it a religion) believe that those codes of uncivilized age should remain applicable to all ages and to all societies.


----------



## Jason bourne

*Stop victimising Narendra Modi over Gujarat riots; stop politicising the 2002 tragedy*
Saturday, 12 April 2014 - 2:24pm IST..

Narendra Modi has braved yet another attempt to sabotage his plans for running the country. The judiciary has come to his rescue, yet again, with the *Supreme Court of India refusing to entertain a plea that sought to question the clean chit given by the Special Investigation Team’s (SIT) probe into the 2002 Gujarat riots*. This, after the Honourable Court had already expressed its satisfaction with the way the SIT had gone along with its investigations into nine cases related to the 2002 riots only a week ago.

This is only the latest in the unending series of a virulent campaign that has been waged by the pseudo-secular apologists ever since Modi has come out to be a potent threat to their grand designs. After all, needless to say, the riots were the perfect alibi to paint the BJP and its allies with a communal hue and how all canons of justice were put paid to so long as the cases remained in Gujarat. 

These attacks have been launched from all angles, with many having called him a ‘totalitarian’, a “_maut ka saudagar_” and recently, Rahul Gandhi attacked him over his overdue acknowledgment of his marital status in his election nomination form. These so called left liberals have been unflinching in their dislike of Modi.

Until now, they would heap unfounded assertions about Modi’s complicity in the riots.

While the author agrees that the truth as to the culpability of some senior politicians has yet to surface, the least we can do is to understand them and trying to mitigate their impact. For the same, an impartial and unbiased contextualisation of the facts has to undertaken to convey the actual truth.

Among the many assertions that have been made is the primal fact that thousands of Muslims were massacred. Nothing can be further from truth in this. On the fateful day the riots broke out, Modi had just been elected to the state assembly recently, and he tried the best he could. Paramilitary forces were airlifted and dispatched on that same day and the Army had begun its flag marches a few days later. All this indicated that the Modi administration did all that was necessary to ensure that the violence was nipped in the bid, as it should have. 

However, one cannot help but see that it is rather difficult for the anti-Modi campaigners to be shown the truth for what it is. Elected governments have in fact reacted much worse in the previous riots that left countless people dead. The 1984 Sikh riots saw the Nanavati Commission and the Mishra Commission stating how there was a “colossal failure of maintenance of law and order”. The police were impugned for not being prompt and effective, and rather being indifferent and willfully negligent. The Mittal Report and the Jain Aggarwal Committee recommended departmental actions against 162 police officials for their active connivance and participation in the riots.

In a strikingly similar manner, the 1992 Bombay riots saw the police “mishandling” the entire situation, as the Srikishna Commission noted. It recommended for the state government to take strictest possible action against 31 police personnel who were found to have actively participated in the riots, communal incidents and looting, arson, etc. To drive the point further home, the SIT had conducted the entire probe under the virtual supervision of the Supreme Court, and this was extended to even selecting the judges and public prosecutors under the Honourable Court’s monitoring.

As how the SIT investigation had revealed, the so-called self proclaimed “do-gooders” in the human rights lobby had “spun macabre stories of rape and brutal killings by tutoring witnesses before the Supreme Court”. It is important to state here that these humanitarian lobbyists are a regular extension of the ruling political dispensation in Delhi. Their non-partisanship as to the reporting of the riots is questionable at best. 

Modi never used any unfair means or strong arm tactics whenever he deposed before every commission enquiry. He upheld the law of the land as any upstanding citizen would have and chose to cooperate with the law enforcement all along. Others like Jagdeesh Tytler, Varun Gandhi deemed it rather unnecessary for the law of the land to apply to them. The author is of the opinion that the very concerted attempt by sponsored activists, media and NGO’s that prompted the Supreme Court to take over the matter, must now gracefully come to terms with the SIT’s clean chit to Modi and not stall or subvert it any further by filing frivolous and vexatious litigations like the one they did yesterday.

It is rather unfortunate that so many individuals from the minority community have been dealt the wrong card, but the singularly motivated vilification of one man is more unfortunate and condemnable. Instead, one should focus on objectivity and seek accountability from the system. By not doing the same, the pseudo-secularists have only widened the religious fault lines in the society to suit their political ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Hehehehe... Rahul ki Ravan leela...

FIR ordered over book titled 'Rahul ki Ravan Leela' : Highlights, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

cheekybird said:


> Ye Konsi language hai?



Haryanvi ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@cheekybird Your Rahul Ji!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

What do opinion polls predict about BJP in karnataka


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Android said:


> What do opinion polls predict about BJP in karnataka


Opinion polls varied from as low as 15 to as high as 20 (IBN Lokniti), but the tally will be somewhere around 16-18 (as per ground sources).


----------



## kurup

Sidak said:


>



Why did you changed your username .......


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> Why did you changed your username .......



7 to 8 friends of mine are joining PDF and one of them is going to use my previous username. That is why.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Sidak said:


> 7 to 8 friends of mine are joining PDF and one of them is going to use my previous username. That is why.



Ask him/her to get a new one ..... This is going to be confusing .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> Ask him/her to get a new one ..... This is going to be confusing .



It is going to be confusing for others, not you....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Kisine Accidental PM kharidi in kindle ? anyone willing to share ? Bhaiyon !


----------



## dray

Ravi Nair said:


> How did South India get anywhere, when we have had netas like this
> 
> @jha @kbd-raaf @SarthakGanguly
> 
> @DRAY
> 
> Did you guys hear about that Chattisgarh ambush? 12 dead, including CRPF and Poll officials.



We really need to deploy massive amount of force there to crush this whole thing within a year, limited action won't help.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Another one from The Guardian

Rumbling in Kashmir as prospect of Hindu nationalist win looms in India | World news | theguardian.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

modi to meet rajnikant tommorrow at rajnikanths house

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*OK HERE is Post Poll(10APR) Part I(Please contribute to 5forty3.in so that we can get future data too,he pays his volunteers too )*

There is a strange myth among psephologists, electoral experts and even political analysts about the 2004 phenomenon which essentially involves a theory that BJP and Vajpayee were way ahead of Congress in the beginning of the election and then lost their way through the election campaign. Often the India Shining campaign is sighted as an example of how the momentum in an election shifts from one party to the other. The 2004 NDA defeat is used as an albatross around BJP’s neck to always suggest that the party is vulnerable to losing electoral momentum in long drawn election campaign.

This electoral myth is so strong that even eminent Right leaning political commentators like Swapan Das Gupta subscribe to this theory unabashedly. For instance during the course of the previous CNN-IBN election tracker debate, Swapan da pointed out on more than one occasion about how Vajpayee led NDA had won more seats in the first phases of election but lost momentum in the latter half. In fact, this myth is so powerful in the political analysis culture of India that even we have been guilty of invoking it many a times to explain why the Modi campaign could potentially lose the initial advantage it enjoys.

In 2004 Vajpayee didn’t lose momentum. That is the absolute truth. Fact is that BJP-NDA never had the electoral momentum in their favour so there was no question of losing the momentum! Vajpayee and BJP were not just fighting against the opposition but were also fighting against one of the worst droughts in independent India’s history, so they had absolutely no chance in hell to win 2004! We are possibly one of the only political analysts who have explained the 2004 defeat in reality (you can read it here).

In fact, hard data of 2004 tells a story absolutely contrary to what the popular political myth has been propagating. Let us try and clinically destroy this myth once and for all;


Contrary to popular belief, BJP lost almost all states in the first two phases of the 2004 election in April (20th and 26th). In the first phases BJP lost huge number of seats in Andhra Pradesh (combined NDA tally only 5 out of 42), Assam (NDA tally 3 out of 14) and Jharkhand (BJP won just a solitary seat out of 14). The party gave one of its worst performances in recent memory in Gujarat winning just 14 out of 26 seats and underperformed in Maharashtra where it could just win 13 seats. The only exceptions in the first phases were Karnataka and Chhattisgarh
In the second phases of elections during May 5th and 10th, BJP actually won some of its biggest victories; for instance, the two huge victories of Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan happened in May.
To further destroy the myth of BJP losing momentum in 2004, we must take a look at the heartland and the two crucial states of Bihar and Uttar Pradesh. In UP, BJP won just 3 out its total tally of 10 seats in the 1st phase of polling in April with a strike rate of just 10%, whereas in the second phase of May, BJP won 7 seats with a better strike rate of 15%. Similarly, in Bihar, NDA’s strike rate in the second phase was a huge 40% when they won 5 out of 12 seats in May but could only win 6 out of 28 seats in April!




One thing is absolutely clear from the above examples – BJP doesn’t suffer from any particular disease of “losing electoral momentum”. Thus, if the secular socialists were hanging on to a last straw of Modi losing momentum, they would possibly be unpleasantly surprised on May 16th 2014. If the first phase of elections are anything to go by, then it is quite clear that Modi and BJP have the momentum with them.

So, what exactly is happening in the 2014 elections? Broadly, three trends are emerging. We have classified these trends into different political subcategories;

1) The demographic dividend – Youth voting patterns

2) Social engineering – the caste based voting patterns

3) The Islamic electoral franchise

*The demographic dividend*

One of the most important voting subsections of Indian society today are the youth, who neither have any socialist baggage nor are held prisoner by the political brand of uber-secularism of pandering to the minorities. The youth voters from under the age group of 35 seem to have found their expression in this election in the form of NaMo. From Maharashtra to UP to Assam, BJP is scoring big on the young voters. The support for BJP among first time voters (below the age group of 22) is as high 49% whereas the overall youth vote is at about 42% after the first phase of polling. In fact the gap is so wide that the second placed Congress is almost less than half of the BJP score as of now!





If this youth vote revolution continues in other parts of India (as was also visible in Assam) then BJP may actually end up crossing the 30% vote-share mark nationally which is the threshold mark from where political parties can launch themselves into single party rule! It looks unlikely as of now that the other parties would be able to make any change in the choice of the young voters in future phases of electioneering.

*Social engineering*

Every decade throws up a new format of social engineering which creates its own electoral philosophy. If the 90’s was the decade of OBC mobilization, the 2000s was the era of stability for economic growth (which gave Congress two wasted mandates). 2014 will probably be remembered as the harbinger of a new electoral cycle in which the manadalization process was reversed and caste-lines got blurred to create what we have always been advocating – the united spectrum of Hindu vote.

When was the last time we came across a political leader who could totally obliterate caste-line of voting? When was the last time a non-Yadav leader got more Yadav votes than Yadav based parties in the heartland? When was the last time a non-Jat revered by Jats in such overwhelming numbers? When was the last time that such levels of amalgamation of the Hindu vote seen across the geographies? The only example that comes to mind is probably 1984, but then, 84 was an abnormal election held under extraordinary circumstances.

Let me give you a raw number from our Uttar Pradesh sample – out of the 244 random Jat voters sampled across western UP, a whopping 172 voted for the BJP! Any serious statistician or psephologist will tell you that such numbers have never been polled by any political party; no, not even Chaudhary Charan Singh at the peak of his prowess could have hoped for such one-sided voting.

Maybe that is not sufficient enough to dazzle you, so let me throw another set of numbers at you; in our western UP sample, BJP got 81 Yadav votes while SP got 67, similarly in Bihar, while BJP got 145 Yadav votes, RJD-Congress combine managed 101. These raw numbers tell you an almost incredible story, a story in which exclusively Yadav based parties led by powerful Yadav chieftains like Mulayam Singh Yadav and Lalu Prasad Yadav are trailing behind a supposedly Hindutvawadi party which was perceived in popular culture to be an upper caste dominated ideological expression of the Sangh. Truly, one Teli leader from western India seems to have totally transformed not just the BJP but also the entire ideology of the Sangh!





What is truly amazing is that despite incorporating the backward castes in such a big way, Modi seems to be the number one choice of both Brahmins as well as Thakurs by a huge distance. It would take us months and months of analysis after the elections to just explain this unprecedented Hindu unity. But there is also a danger that Modi and the BJP face after the dust of 2014 settles down, that danger will pose itself in the form of a very important question – how will the diverse interests of these disparate castes and social groups be addressed in the coming years by the BJP? The answer to that question will probably tell us if this new social engineering is long lasting.





Interestingly, BJP is still not the number one choice among the Dalit voters almost everywhere, which tells us that other parties still stand a chance if they can aggressively get their minority-Dalit consolidation right (the reason why Mayawati seems to be suddenly back in action). There is one caveat though, our Dalit vote sample size is much lower than all other castes and social subgroups (in phase 1), which we hope to rectify in the next phases by creating even better methodologies.

*The Islamic electoral franchise*

First of all let me give you a stunning statistic. On the first day of polling in Bihar, more Muslims seem to have voted for BJP than JDU! Yes, this is astounding but true, the very reason why Nitish Kumar divorced the BJP seems to have been turned upside-down. We believe that our findings about Muslim voters from Bihar are statistically consistent and have been reported from multiple nodes spread across 3 different districts. How does one explain this historic change in Muslim vote?


The M.J. Akbar reasoning of Modi’s Bihar moment when he chose to ignore the bombs and urged Hindus and Muslims to fight poverty rather than each other seems to have gone down well with at least a section of Muslim voters of Bihar
LJP joining the NDA may have altered the dynamics of convenient secularism political construct which changes any political party from being secular to communal almost overnight at the drop of a hat
Maybe this is just limited to pockets of phase one and in the next phases Muslim vote may not accrue to BJP at all. This is definitely an electoral phenomenon limited to Bihar as nowhere else is BJP getting any substantial numbers of Muslim votes




Another aspect of the Muslim vote is its historic consolidation against the BJP with only the sole intention of defeating the saffron party. This has been a secular tool that has been used time and again by a vast number of political parties to scare BJP’s potential allies into meek submission and its potential voters into a strategic rethink. 2014 will probably go down in history as the election that turned the tide against minority vote consolidation.

Not only has the Muslim vote not consolidated, but even the turnouts have been less impressive in Muslim dominated areas which only goes on to suggest the disinterest of the Muslim voter towards 2014 who seems to be almost resigned to a NaMo prime ministership.

Thus the phase one trend seems to be very clear in overall terms at least as there is an unprecedented Congress meltdown and an almost a historic consolidation behind BJP. We will of course do a far more robust analysis of different states that went to polls on April 10th over the next 3 days which will give us a clearer picture with actual vote-share and seat share-projections.

[Note: This is the first of our three part series on the first day of polling (April 10th), in the next two parts we will be dealing with each state individually and also doing our projections]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Remember Delhi Nirbhaya gang rape case. One of the rapist (and murder) was a juvenile. He was declared juvenile just because his birth certificate termed his 17 years 6 months. Bone test was not carried for age verification.

There was popular demand to consider him as an adult as it said he was most cruel among the rapists.

Watch Nina Nayak defending the rapist and calling him innocent just because he is 6 months sort of 18 as per birth certificate. She is giving non-sense argument to defend the rapists.

The same lady is fighting Lok Sabha elections from South Bangalore seat on Aam Aadmi Party ticket. We request you ensure that this lady is defeated. Please try your best create awareness among voters about this lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Remember Delhi Nirbhaya gang rape case. One of the rapist (and murder) was a juvenile. He was declared juvenile just because his birth certificate termed his 17 years 6 months. Bone test was not carried for age verification.
> 
> There was popular demand to consider him as an adult as it said he was most cruel among the rapists.
> 
> Watch Nina Nayak defending the rapist and calling him innocent just because he is 6 months sort of 18 as per birth certificate. She is giving non-sense argument to defend the rapists.
> 
> The same lady is fighting Lok Sabha elections from South Bangalore seat on Aam Aadmi Party ticket. We request you ensure that this lady is defeated. Please try your best create awareness among voters about this lady.



Trust, me, I have full faith in the my country's citizens.

I can understand why they voted for sAAP in delhi assembly, but now, no way.

aha.....Check out the LANGUAGE man........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454956108340559872

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Lies to mislead. Point is what's the need?

Check difference between Sonia Gandhi's 2004 and 2009 affidavits.

Links: http://docs.myneta.info/affidavits/loksabha2004/4819/SG_sc5.jpg

http://docs.myneta.info/affidavits/ls2009db/5613/SONIYAGANDHI_SC6.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

DRAY said:


> We really need to deploy massive amount of force there to crush this whole thing within a year, limited action won't help.


True. This chapter needs to be closed for good. 



DRAY said:


> Afaik Rahul Gandhi is also under-educated and definitely under-intelligent, and it shows whenever he opens his mouth other than for eating.


Still I have a soft corner for him. He is just plain retarded - I feel sorry for him. The other stalwarts like Chidambaram, Khurshid, Sibal (all highly educated and capable) are those whom I have 'beef' with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Sidak said:


> It is going to be confusing for others, not you....



What is commission you get from webmaster in bringing new members , that too 8-9 of them .


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> What is commission you get from webmaster in bringing new members , that too 8-9 of them .



Koi Commission nahi Milta.  After a month & half, all of us would have nothing to do (college life ends), so going to come on PDF in #'s to Troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> Koi Commission nahi Milta.  After a month & half, all of us would have nothing to do (college life ends), so going to come on PDF in #'s to Troll.




do u know ritu ?


----------



## Dem!god

Sidak said:


> 7 to 8 friends of mine are joining PDF and one of them is going to use my previous username. That is why.


who are u.....???


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> aha.....Check out the LANGUAGE man........
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454956108340559872



Everyone knew, MMS presides, madam decides...He deserves more harsh word. 



Dem!god said:


> who are u.....???



Parul....



Jason bourne said:


> do u know ritu ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

6 सेकंड का ये video...नहीं देखा तो क्या देखा ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Dem!god said:


> 6 सेकंड का ये video...नहीं देखा तो क्या देखा ...



He never leave any chance to prove himself ultimate c******

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Congress Party 'grand plan' with AAP explained Kejriwal fans please watch!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Sicular Politics being DECIMATED in front of DEVELOPMENT politics!!!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454984773115473920
This is a DIVISIVE FIGURE FOR YOU!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

DRAY said:


> We really need to deploy massive amount of force there to crush this whole thing within a year, limited action won't help.


The problem with that tribal belt is adequate development hasnt reached those areas and they are fertile recruitment grounds for naxals and their kangaroo courts.The naxals prefer to keep it that way (underdeveloped and poor), just like congress wants people to be poor,illiterate,live on handouts from government so they win everytime. First is development of those areas and then weed out those who are not willing to join mainstream.



Android said:


> Another one from The Guardian
> 
> Rumbling in Kashmir as prospect of Hindu nationalist win looms in India | World news | theguardian.com


Seeing an article about Modi everyday from west,gets me smiling will they commit suicide after may16?


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454989729331548160
 abey KITNA EMPOWER karega yeh.....jisko dekho usko EMPOWER karna chata hai Pappu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Here we go...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454989206780010496

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Guys get ready to hear those three words tonight - RTI, WOMEN EMPOWERMENT & SYSTEM CHANGE!!!!! 

Tonight @ 9pm 

Those who will count the exact no. of times these words were spoken will get a THANKS from me


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Here we go...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454989206780010496



Ye kuch zada de raha hai ,ya bjp ka voteshare 16% se 35-40% ho gya hai :|


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454986255780954112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Guys get ready to hear those three words tonight - RTI, WOMEN EMPOWERMENT & SYSTEM CHANGE!!!!!
> 
> Tonight @ 9pm
> 
> Those who will count the exact no. of times these words were spoken will get a THANKS from me



Konsa channel ?


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454986255780954112


Caveat : Cicero only does phone survey ,so urban bias could be there


----------



## Ammyy

Aaj tak .....


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Guys get ready to hear those three words tonight - RTI, WOMEN EMPOWERMENT & SYSTEM CHANGE!!!!!
> 
> Tonight @ 9pm
> 
> Those who will count the exact no. of times these words were spoken will get a THANKS from me



Get read for this too at 100:00 p.m.. :enjoy NaMo @_Ap Ki Adatal. _





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=692092384180391

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> Guys get ready to hear those three words tonight - RTI, WOMEN EMPOWERMENT & SYSTEM CHANGE!!!!!
> 
> Tonight @ 9pm
> 
> Those who will count the exact no. of times these words were spoken will get a THANKS from me



This time they will have prepared him well. I doubt he'll screw it up again. It won't exactly be inspiring, but it'll do.

I worked today at the Australian Election Commissions Senate Vote count.

There's only 20 million odd people in this country, last year they lost so many votes that it had to be redone again. Hats off to the Election Commission of India, truly.



Sidak said:


> Get read for this too at 100:00 p.m.. :enjoy NaMo @_Ap Ki Adatal. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=692092384180391



Is there going to be a stream of this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

kbd-raaf said:


> This time they will have prepared him well. I doubt he'll screw it up again. It won't exactly be inspiring, but it'll do.
> 
> I worked today at the Australian Election Commissions Senate Vote count.
> 
> There's only 20 million odd people in this country, last year they lost so many votes that it had to be redone again. Hats off to the Election Commission of India, truly.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there going to be a stream of this?



India TV news channel is going to broadcast it at 10:00 p.m. If you don't have access to it; then, once they upload it on YouTube, I'll post it for your and tag you in my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Sidak said:


> India TV news channel is going to broadcast it at 10:00 p.m. If you don't have access to it; then, once they upload it on YouTube, I'll post it for your and tag you in my post.



Thanks 

Is there a way to check TRPs in India, there's going to be a broadcast of Rahul Gandhis interview at 9pm.


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> Ye kuch zada de raha hai ,ya bjp ka voteshare 16% se 35-40% ho gya hai :|



His predictions are rarely wrong. But even if BJP gets half of what he has given, its a damn good beginning of a new BJP story in Assam.

I have got reports that in West Odisha BJP has done better than BJD forget Congress. And many people were angry with Patnaik because of that Rs. 1 / Kilo rice scheme which he keeps on flaunting. We are probably seeing the emergence of new India which even in remote areas is not content with freebies and desires for more.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SpArK

Sidak said:


> India TV news channel is going to broadcast it at 10:00 p.m. If you don't have access to it; then, once they upload it on YouTube, I'll post it for your and tag you in my post.



Or watch it live here.

India Tv : Watch Live TV, Video, Channel, Live News, India News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

kbd-raaf said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is there a way to check TRPs in India, there's going to be a broadcast of Rahul Gandhis interview at 9pm.



Ain't have any Idea about it. May be someone else can answer this for you: @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @SpArK


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Ain't have any Idea about it. May be someone else can answer this for you: @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @SpArK



Yaar TRP of a Comedy show is always >>>>>>> Serious Interviews 

@kbd-raaf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Just look at how Mamta is squirming ...

West Bengal: BJP using media power to win polls, says Mamata Banerjee - IBNLive

BJP has solid lead at 3-4 seats and is neck-neck at 2 more seats like Asansol and Howrah. Thats why BJP's candidate from Asansol Babul Supriyo ( singer ) was attacked by TMC goons.

TMC high command did not realize that over appeasement of a particular community will alienate another one in may areas of Bengal. Left parties are jubilant at this new player and have started to think they might even touch double digit. They know that BJP will harm both but will harm TMC more than Left.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> Guys get ready to hear those three words tonight - RTI, WOMEN EMPOWERMENT & SYSTEM CHANGE!!!!!
> 
> Tonight @ 9pm
> 
> Those who will count the exact no. of times these words were spoken will get a THANKS from me


I will miss that, going to Bar to drink with friends hopefully get stoned.Link laga dena bhai raat mein dekh loonga


----------



## Parul

Question - There is Rampant Corruption in UPA II, What has Congress done to stop it?

Rahul Gandhi - RTI, RTI, RTI....................

What's next, Women Empowerment...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

Goa voted -

2009 - 55.36 %
2014 - 76.82 %

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

Pappu is Rocking.


----------



## SouthDesi

pvsarath said:


> Pappu is Rocking.



Live link?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

pvsarath said:


> Pappu is Rocking.


I bet it was a scripted interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

chak de INDIA said:


> I bet it was a scripted interview.


Also stage managed .The interviewer is giving him hints and also correcting him.



SouthDesi said:


> Live link?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

pvsarath said:


> Also stage managed .The interviewer is giving him hints and also correcting him.



Thanks. But, it's not available for USA viewers.


----------



## Angry Bird

I was watching Aaj tak today and saw Bihar exit poll conducted on sample of 1500 people belonging from different caste and creed. They were showing NDA getting 20-24 seats and Congress+RJD getting 15 to 18 seats. Results are still great for congress. JDU has fallen to 2. Ain't congress doing good if this will be the final result ?


----------



## arp2041

Angry Bird said:


> I was watching Aaj tak today and saw Bihar exit poll conducted on sample of 1500 people belonging from different caste and creed. They were showing NDA getting 20-24 seats and Congress+RJD getting 15 to 18 seats. Results are still great for congress. JDU has fallen to 2. Ain't congress doing good if this will be the final result ?



Not Congress.......... RJD.


----------



## Kaalapani

SouthDesi said:


> Thanks. But, it's not available for USA viewers.



ITz dun now you can watch it offline later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

India Tv : Watch Live TV, Video, Channel, Live News, India News


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> Ain't have any Idea about it. May be someone else can answer this for you: @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @SpArK




I will try to get trp tommorrow ..


----------



## Android

Time for #ModiKiAdalat


----------



## MST

SouthDesi said:


> Live link?



Oh People still looking for Papu's interview 
Watching Papu speak is an insult to ones intelligence.

But then there are people who also watch Saas Bahu serials

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

arp2041 said:


> Not Congress.......... RJD.



Sorry to say but it was showing 6% increase in congress vote. Care to elaborate why RJD ?


----------



## Kaalapani

Android said:


> Time for #ModiKiAdalat



India Tv : Watch Live TV, Video, Channel, Live News, India News


----------



## Jason bourne

pvsarath said:


> Pappu is Rocking.




" Poor dont eat roads " ..... rofllll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

WHAT'S THE TIME - IT'S MODI TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Dem!god

Prime Minister Man Mohan Singh hides his wife's name and details in 2013 rajya sabha nomination affidavit .
But Congis with the help of paid media making huge drama over Narendra Modi Loksabha nomination affidavit.








@levina 
what say u.....


----------



## Dem!god




----------



## arp2041

"Kabhi kuch bananey ka sapna na dekho..............Kuch Karne ka sapna dekho"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> I bet it was a scripted interview.



shat pratishat bhai. Watched a bit of it... & the interviewer hardly had a word in. Pappu is just going on about 'i will do this.. i will do that' & all that malaki. & the one thing which struck me is the fact that Pappu was screaming like a b!tch about Modi's one man politics.. & this moron isn't even an official PM candidate, but still blabbering 'I want to do this.. I want to do that'.. what the heck? India iska baap ka jaagir hai?


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> shat pratishat bhai. Watched a bit of it... & the interviewer hardly had a word in. Pappu is just going on about 'i will do this.. i will do that' & all that malaki. & the one thing which struck me is the fact that Pappu was screaming like a b!tch about Modi's one man politics.. & this moron isn't even an official PM candidate, but still blabbering 'I want to do this.. I want to do that'.. what the heck? India iska baap ka jaagir hai?



bhai pappu itna bada wala bhi nahi hai ki wapas Arnab jaisey unscripted interview dedey...............he knows he can't pass the exam without having paper leaked atleast 3 nights before


----------



## kaykay

This is what political editor of Outlook magzine has to say.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453104557342863360
@jha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Jha Rahul baba key interview log ghar me nhi dekhtey.........waha...............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> bhai pappu itna bada wala bhi nahi hai ki wapas Arnab jaisey unscripted interview dedey...............he knows he can't pass the exam without having paper leaked atleast 3 nights before


have you guys managed to watch Aap Ki Adalat with Modi today? was it any good?


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> Jha Rahul baba key interview log ghar me nhi dekhtey.........waha...............................


aaila bhari yaar.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Modi's interview trending worlwide at number 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

#ModiKiAdalat Trending worldwide on Twitter at no. 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Modi struck the chord with general population today with this interview. His replies were simply legen-wait for it-dary!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anathema

Disappointing Modi Interview according to me. True there were some very good answers - but the whole thing was choreographed in my opinion. I would have liked him to have given a totally unscripted interview !!! I am sure Rajat would not have shared questions in advance


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> #ModiKiAdalat Trending worldwide on Twitter at no. 2



How we find out the ranking??


----------



## anathema

anathema said:


> Disappointing Modi Interview according to me. True there were some very good answers - but the whole thing was choreographed in my opinion. I would have liked him to have given a totally unscripted interview !!! I am sure Rajat would not have shared questions in advance



Also the skull cap answer according to me just doesnt gell well. His answer of topi !! Can anybody explain why he wears Sikh Turbans , Naga Topi , etc in his rallies ?? I am finding a bit hard to believe.

P.S - hardcore Modi supporter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

anathema said:


> Also the skull cap answer according to me just doesnt gell well. His answer of topi !! Can anybody explain why he wears Sikh Turbans , Naga Topi , etc in his rallies ?? I am finding a bit hard to believe.
> 
> P.S - hardcore Modi supporter



we have very very high EXPECTATIONS


----------



## NKVD

anathema said:


> Disappointing Modi Interview according to me. True there were some very good answers - but the whole thing was choreographed in my opinion. I would have liked him to have given a totally unscripted interview !!! I am sure Rajat would not have shared questions in advance


There is nothing Exist Unscripted in today's Media dude.but atleast rajat sharma Tried being as much as professional he can.Not like One other one was Looking Just a Endorsing campaign


----------



## kbd-raaf

anathema said:


> Disappointing Modi Interview according to me. True there were some very good answers - but the whole thing was choreographed in my opinion. I would have liked him to have given a totally unscripted interview !!! I am sure Rajat would not have shared questions in advance



Yeah to be honest, seemed like one of his speeches.

Brilliant answers, sure, but seemed a bit choreographed.

That being said, all the hard questions, from crony capitalism, to the puppy comment etc was covered. Not much to complain about.


----------



## arp2041

arey koi batau ki Top Trending Topics on twitter kaisey pata chaltey hai??


----------



## NKVD

anathema said:


> Also the skull cap answer according to me just doesnt gell well. His answer of topi !! Can anybody explain why he wears Sikh Turbans , Naga Topi , etc in his rallies ?? I am finding a bit hard to believe.
> 
> P.S - hardcore Modi supporter


It was right he was answered it. he said about maintaining a cultural(hindusim) issue he free to do that according to the consititution.


----------



## dray

wolfschanzze said:


> The problem with that tribal belt is adequate development hasnt reached those areas and they are fertile recruitment grounds for naxals and their kangaroo courts.The naxals prefer to keep it that way (underdeveloped and poor), just like congress wants people to be poor,illiterate,live on handouts from government so they win everytime. First is development of those areas and then weed out those who are not willing to join mainstream.



You cannot do any development work as long as these people are there, they won't allow anybody to do any work, first clear up an area with brute force, target the Maoist heads and finish them, and then take up development work there, while the force will move ahead leaving behind a smaller group to maintain control of the cleared area, it should be a decisive blow from all sides coordinated under a centralized control. Now the efforts are scattered as each state is handling the matter differently. Maoists have been cleared from Bengal and all their important heads are dead, but many others have taken refuge in other states.


----------



## Angry Bird

Dem!god said:


> Prime Minister Man Mohan Singh hides his wife's name and details in 2013 rajya sabha nomination affidavit .
> But Congis with the help of paid media making huge drama over Narendra Modi Loksabha nomination affidavit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @levina
> what say u.....



@levina has nothing to add. Please don't tag her on any copy of affidavits. she told me that she herself has 3 fake affidavits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> arey koi batau ki Top Trending Topics on twitter kaisey pata chaltey hai??


home page mai left side neeche dekh. ek section hai 'Trends'..


----------



## lightoftruth

didn't liked modi interview,audience was annoying ,over enthusiastic.turned it into rhetoric's.


----------



## Angry Bird

kaykay said:


> This is what political editor of Outlook magzine has to say.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453104557342863360
> @jha



70 would not help us to make it to 272.It should be close to 85 (+- 2)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> Yeah to be honest, seemed like one of his speeches.
> t.



Don't blame him , he has been doing speeches since time immemorial literally 2-3 times a week, its only normal that he would talk like that ...



Angry Bird said:


> 70 would not help us to make it to 272.It should be close to 85 (+- 2)



Only elections of 90 seats have completed and you want to get 85 ?.....


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> home page mai left side neeche dekh. ek section hai 'Trends'..



yes, but woh toh sirf India key top trends bata rha hai, then why say worldwide??


----------



## Star Wars

anathema said:


> Also the skull cap answer according to me just doesnt gell well. His answer of topi !! Can anybody explain why he wears Sikh Turbans , Naga Topi , etc in his rallies ?? I am finding a bit hard to believe.
> 
> P.S - hardcore Modi supporter



Sikh and Naga's and others you mention aren't really the community which is appeased nonstop and they don't vote as a community like Muslims do..so BIG difference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> yes, but woh toh sirf India key top trends bata rha hai, then why say worldwide??


nai re baba! it's worldwide. This is what i got..

*Trends *
· Change

#TheRaid2 Promoted
#ModiKiAdalat
#BundyRanch
#MTNRadioAwards
Wigan 1-1 Arsenal
Jordi Gomez
#SNP14
Rahul Gandhi
#RagaSaga
Wenger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

I like this guy more and more every day. He is really slogging it out knowing fully well that he has got no chance. Would have been nice if BJP also announced candidate for these VVIP areas well in advance. The sheer absence of any development will make these areas vulnerable if a good candidate is given proper time to fight. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454996256712966145

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

Star Wars said:


> Don't blame him , he has been doing speeches since time immemorial literally 2-3 times a week, its only normal that he would talk like that ...
> 
> 
> 
> Only elections of 90 seats have completed and you want to get 85 ?.....



Yes I get everything what I want.You should be thankful to God that I did not say 95 else they would have got 95 .. I thought they are giving 70 out of 120.



jha said:


> I like this guy more and more every day. He is really slogging it out knowing fully well that he has got no chance. Would have been nice if BJP also announced candidate for these VVIP areas well in advance. The sheer absence of any development will make these areas vulnerable if a good candidate is given proper time to fight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454996256712966145



are you falling for RG  ?


----------



## Star Wars

Angry Bird said:


> Yes I get everything what I want.You should be thankful to God that I did not say 95 else they would have got 95 .. I thought they are giving 70 out of 120.



Only 90 seats done till now from what i know.... besides the 70 figure is from UP and Bihar alone , it does not include the other states Hariyana, Orrisa and the eastern states ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Modi wave to take 42-50 seats in UP; 20-24 in Bihar: India Today Group-Cicero poll : Elections, News - India Today

_Nitish ka ho gya Bantadhar.......Abki Baar Modi Sarkar!!!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

Star Wars said:


> Only 90 seats done till now from what i know.... besides the 70 figure is from UP and Bihar alone , it does not include the other states Hariyana, Orrisa and the eastern states ....



How come ? We had elections on 91 seats on 10th of April, We had elections on 7 or 8th in Assam & Tripura also and today in Goa. Total seats are more than 90..

Ladki samajh k elections ki kyu topi pehnaoing
No ullu banawing no ullu banawing


----------



## Indischer

Angry Bird said:


> are you falling for RG  ?



Tch tch. He was referring to Kumar Vishwas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Angry Bird said:


> I was watching Aaj tak today and saw Bihar exit poll conducted on sample of 1500 people belonging from different caste and creed. They were showing NDA getting 20-24 seats and Congress+RJD getting 15 to 18 seats. Results are still great for congress. JDU has fallen to 2. Ain't congress doing good if this will be the final result ?



Thats the worst they could show for NDA for a vote margin like that. If 38% votes get 20-24 seats, who in his right mind would give 15-19 for 24% votes in a triangular contest...?

I have no issue with BJP's tally. I have always predicted 25 for NDA. I think JD-U will get more and RJD+Congress will get less than shown today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

arp2041 said:


> Modi wave to take 42-50 seats in UP; 20-24 in Bihar: India Today Group-Cicero poll : Elections, News - India Today
> 
> _Nitish ka ho gya Bantadhar.......Abki Baar Modi Sarkar!!!_



Aise nahi bann payegi sarkar.BJP should get 55 in UP and 25 in Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

arp2041 said:


> yes, but woh toh sirf India key top trends bata rha hai, then why say worldwide??



On the left column there is trends you can change the scope to a city or country or worldwide.

Also here on this link you can see how the trends are changing every hour
trends24 - Worldwide - Twitter trends for last 24 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> This is what political editor of Outlook magzine has to say.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453104557342863360
> @jha



If highly placed Congress sources are giving 70 and known Modi-hater Saba Naqvi has thought it fit enough to endorse, I'll add 10% more to it. 70+7 looks fine to me if the confidence level of Congress is this.








Rajat Sharma throws a fulltoss and Modi hammers it over Long ON.

A fully scripted interview with not many questions which would put him in spot. I would have liked Rajat Sharma to ask about Snoopgate and his marriage as well. But I guess snoopgate is sub-judice so was not asked. And marriage..? well that was probably the pre-condition for interview.

Anyhow an excellent PR video and a disappointing interview for those who were expecting something like Arnab. I guess thats why Pandit Jee was choosen for the Job.





kbd-raaf said:


> Yeah to be honest, seemed like one of his speeches.
> 
> Brilliant answers, sure, but seemed a bit choreographed.
> 
> That being said, all the hard questions, from crony capitalism, to the puppy comment etc was covered. Not much to complain about.










Angry Bird said:


> Yes I get everything what I want.You should be thankful to God that I did not say 95 else they would have got 95 .. I thought they are giving 70 out of 120.
> 
> 
> 
> are you falling for RG  ?



I was talking about Kumar Vishwas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

jha said:


> If highly placed Congress sources are giving 70 and known Modi-hater Saba Naqvi has thought it fit enough to endorse, I'll add 10% more to it. 70+7 looks fine to me if the confidence level of Congress is this.
> 
> Rajat Sharma throws a fulltoss and Modi hammers it over Long ON.
> 
> A fully scripted interview with not many questions which would put him in spot. I would have liked Rajat Sharma to ask about Snoopgate and his marriage as well. But I guess snoopgate is sub-judice so was not asked. And marriage..? well that was probably the pre-condition for interview.
> 
> Anyhow an excellent PR video and a disappointing interview for those who were expecting something like Arnab. I guess thats why Pandit Jee was choosen for the Job.



Darnit! Missed the show. Will have to wait till it appears on YT.

And just 0-2 seats for JD(U) this time? Nitish Kumar ke liye ek burqa, mere taraf se.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

MediaCrooks: Why 2002 Will Haunt Rajdeep & Barkha
*Why 2002 Will Haunt Rajdeep & Barkha*



In October 2012 the queen of trolls, *Barkha Dutt*, wrote an article titled “*A Roshomon Effect*”. For all those who don’t follow Japanese, that’s from a movie by Akiro Kurosawa. In short, what BD wanted to tell the world was there could be multiple sides to a ‘truth’. Not much to worry about that except that this propagandini believes only “*her side*” is the truth. I wrote a response to her nonsense under “*Bark in the USA*” Let’s do a quick recap from the first on BD’s first shot in her article:

“As a journalist you train yourself to treat both accolades and abuse with the same level of levity; you tell yourself over and over again to not take yourself seriously and you even learn, eventually, to laugh at yourself. You understand that being in the public gaze inevitably comes with being viewed through a coloured prism — whether rose-tinted or jaundiced. And you develop the ability to lightly shrug off the distortions of a persona foisted on you by others”.

That para is from BD’s article and my comment on that is given below:

“Read that opening paragraph carefully. *Read again* please. Did you? Alright, in the very opening you are declared a prejudiced, jaundiced *abuser* if you’re not one showering accolades on BD. Smart, eh? Since when is “*abuse*” the antonym of “accolades”? ‘Bouquet and brickbats’ is a common phrase but ‘Accolades and abuse’? And then the “persona” is foisted by *others*? It has nothing to do with what the individual herself has done? The opposite of accolades could be censure, rebuke, denunciation, reprimand, criticism but it’s highly unlikely that you will find “abuse” as an antonym. Talk about “perceptions”. Hey, how about: “*If you’re not with me, you’re an abuser"*?

That’s what brings me to write this post merely for the record. As an Amdavadi I have seen many riots, big and small. I have also stated that the Congress party has a history of fomenting communal riots in the state when any non-political agitation is unmanageable. For a sample read “*Digvijay’s desperate and dangerous communal call*”. I have been a witness to part of the Gujarat 2002 riots too. What was different in 2002 was the skulduggery of *reporters with an agenda to overthrow the NDA govt of AB Vajpayee*. Among the scumbags who most indulged in fear-mongering and indulged in hyper-ventilating were, naturally,*Rajdeep Sardesai* and Barkha Dutt. Two of the most journalistically-corrupt media persons of our times. In September 2011 when the SC didn’t accept the plea to prosecute Modi and returned the petition of Zakia Jafri to the lower court here is what I wrote under “*SC exposes media’s clean shit*”:

“On the morning of March 1, 2002 if you had walked the streets of the relatively posh western parts of *Ahmedabad* you wouldn’t believe what had happened while you were sleeping. You could see shops and restaurants that were burned overnight. All these shops had such names – Bhagyoday, Kabir, National and so on – all belonged to muslims, and this was a predominantly Hindu area. While there was property damage there was no report of people being killed in the area. Even residents of Ahmedabad had no idea of the scale of the riots that were going on. And then suddenly on the scene bursts Barkha Dutt and then Rajdeep Sardesai (both with *Starnews* then) and some more.

Hour after hour after hour we hear the most horrific stories of mass killings all over the state. In cities, towns, villages and even on highways. Words like *mass murder, genocide, pogrom* start to gain currency in some quarters. Were there terrible killings? You bet, some of it very horrible. But the kind of dramatic and hysterical reporting on TV was no more news reporting. It was almost fanning the flames. So much so that in some areas some TV channels had to be shut down to contain the provocation. *As in the case of war, even in an unfortunate communal riot such as this, ‘truth’ is the first casualty*. *The numbers-killed story was generously sprinkled with imagination of people being raped, foetuses ripped and more by the media*. I can safely say that the response to the Godhra train burning was spontaneous. The *Gulbarg* case which has become prominent because of the widow of*Ehsan Jafri*, killed by mobs, were attacks by mobs that would have been difficult to handle by any police force given that many other parts of Ahmedabad were equally badly affected. For all this to make one man singularly responsible could not have been anything but an agenda driven media. *This agenda had to be surely backed by political forces and extraordinary influx of funds. This is where the witch hunt of Narendra Modi started”*.

The drama and excessive nonsense of both Rajdeep and Barkha are clearly etched in my memory. Both these people were also involved in the excessive chest-beating during the *Kandahar* episode in 1999. I call their reporting nothing short of criminal. *These are among the top reasons why I even started this blog*. It’s almost three years since the SC ruling of 2011. Here’s the other side of the truth since Barkha likes to talk about multiple sides. This time it is from the horse’s mouth. It is Narendra Modi’s version of the behaviour of Barkha and Rajdeep and he bears out exactly what I wrote three years ago (3.15 mins):

That was Modi in an informal conversation with Madhu Kishwar, journalist and social activist. Please do note, *Modi says he called either Rajdeep or Barkha to tone down their inflammatory reporting*. Neither of them has denied this. I can vouch for the fact that both RS and BD were doing exactly that. If they want to prove otherwise, they should put out tapes of their criminal reporting for the world to see. They won’t! Here’s a transcript of Modi’s statement from the *Manushi* site:

“It was my endeavour that we restore peace at the earliest possible. If you look at the data you will see that in 72 hours we had put down the riots and brought the situation under control. But these TV channels kept on playing up the same incidents over and over again. At the time, Rajdeep and Barkha were in the same channel NDTV. During those inflamed days, Barkha acted in the most irresponsible manner. Surat had not witnessed any communal killings, barring a few small incidents of clashes. However the bazaars were closed [as a precautionary measure]. Barkha stood amidst closed shops screaming “This is Surat’s diamond market, but there is not a single police man here.”

I phoned Barkha and said, “Are you providing the address of this “unprotected” bazaar to the rioting mobs? Are you inviting them to come and create trouble there by announcing that there is no police here so you can run amok safely?” In a second incident in Anjar, she played up the news that a Hanuman mandir had been broken and vandalized. I told her, “What are you up to? You are in Kutch which is a border district. There you are showing the attack and destruction of a mandir. Do you realize the implications of broadcasting such news? We haven’t yet recovered from the earthquake. Have you actually done proper investigation into the riots? Why are you lighting fires for us? Your news takes a few minutes to broadcast that such and such place is unprotected or a mandir has been vandalized. But it takes for me a few hours to move the police from one disturbed location to another since these incidents are breaking out in the most unexpected places.”

What is worse, when I got the matter enquired into by the local police, we found out that it was a small, insignificant structure under a tree which had been damaged a little bit by some crazy individual. But NDTV presented it as an attack on a Hanuman mandir. When the fires were raging these journalists were pouring fuel on those fires.On that day I had put a ban on TV channels because they were actually provoking trouble. But it was only for one day. Since Rajdeep Sardesai was among the leading reporters covering the disturbances, I phoned him to say, “I will have to put a temporary ban on your channel if you continue with the provocative coverage. There is a well-established regulation that media should not name communities during communal riots nor identify a damaged placed as a mandir or masjid. Why are you violating that code and well set protocol about not naming communities or identifying places, of worship? You are going against established norms.”




Barkha tweeted she was never in Surat. Doesn’t matter, it’s either one of them and talking off-hand after 12 years can have errors. But Modi did call one of them he claims. Following their criminal reporting during the Kandahar episode and then Gujarat 2002 many have been convinced that both RS and BD were “*motivated*”. Those days, the number of news channels were fewer. If you are wondering where*Arnab Goswami* was during the 2002 reporting; he was in the studios doing the pimping for the ground reporting for the other two. Since then I have called this trio the *lowest BAR* (Barkha, Arnab, Rajdeep) in TV journalism.Following the 2002 episode NDTV grew wealthy enough to break from Star News and launch a channel under their brand. I don’t know how they got the funds. Do you? And despite consistent losses over the years NDTV survives. That story will come out someday. Since then Prannoy, Barkha and Rajdeep have become exceptionally wealthy. *RS and BD were also showered with Padma awards by SoniaG’s govt for their glorious services during Kandahar and Gujarat 2002*. A day will come when the story of 2002 will not haunt Modi but many in the MSM and other filthy NGOs. The Holy Ghost also comes in the form of truth. And that truth will first piss them off.



Share on facebookSha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Modi wave to take 42-50 seats in UP; 20-24 in Bihar: India Today Group-Cicero poll : Elections, News - India Today
> 
> _Nitish ka ho gya Bantadhar.......Abki Baar Modi Sarkar!!!_


bhai mere.. INC+ ka figure dekha Bihar mai? Not good for BJP yaar. 15 to 19 is too much for choron ka alliance!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Lonely Hermit said:


> MediaCrooks: Why 2002 Will Haunt Rajdeep & Barkha
> *Why 2002 Will Haunt Rajdeep & Barkha*
> 
> 
> 
> In October 2012 the queen of trolls, *Barkha Dutt*, wrote an article titled “*A Roshomon Effect*”. For all those who don’t follow Japanese, that’s from a movie by Akiro Kurosawa. In short, what BD wanted to tell the world was there could be multiple sides to a ‘truth’. Not much to worry about that except that this propagandini believes only “*her side*” is the truth. I wrote a response to her nonsense under “*Bark in the USA*” Let’s do a quick recap from the first on BD’s first shot in her article:
> 
> “As a journalist you train yourself to treat both accolades and abuse with the same level of levity; you tell yourself over and over again to not take yourself seriously and you even learn, eventually, to laugh at yourself. You understand that being in the public gaze inevitably comes with being viewed through a coloured prism — whether rose-tinted or jaundiced. And you develop the ability to lightly shrug off the distortions of a persona foisted on you by others”.
> 
> That para is from BD’s article and my comment on that is given below:
> 
> “Read that opening paragraph carefully. *Read again* please. Did you? Alright, in the very opening you are declared a prejudiced, jaundiced *abuser* if you’re not one showering accolades on BD. Smart, eh? Since when is “*abuse*” the antonym of “accolades”? ‘Bouquet and brickbats’ is a common phrase but ‘Accolades and abuse’? And then the “persona” is foisted by *others*? It has nothing to do with what the individual herself has done? The opposite of accolades could be censure, rebuke, denunciation, reprimand, criticism but it’s highly unlikely that you will find “abuse” as an antonym. Talk about “perceptions”. Hey, how about: “*If you’re not with me, you’re an abuser"*?
> 
> That’s what brings me to write this post merely for the record. As an Amdavadi I have seen many riots, big and small. I have also stated that the Congress party has a history of fomenting communal riots in the state when any non-political agitation is unmanageable. For a sample read “*Digvijay’s desperate and dangerous communal call*”. I have been a witness to part of the Gujarat 2002 riots too. What was different in 2002 was the skulduggery of *reporters with an agenda to overthrow the NDA govt of AB Vajpayee*. Among the scumbags who most indulged in fear-mongering and indulged in hyper-ventilating were, naturally,*Rajdeep Sardesai* and Barkha Dutt. Two of the most journalistically-corrupt media persons of our times. In September 2011 when the SC didn’t accept the plea to prosecute Modi and returned the petition of Zakia Jafri to the lower court here is what I wrote under “*SC exposes media’s clean shit*”:
> 
> “On the morning of March 1, 2002 if you had walked the streets of the relatively posh western parts of *Ahmedabad* you wouldn’t believe what had happened while you were sleeping. You could see shops and restaurants that were burned overnight. All these shops had such names – Bhagyoday, Kabir, National and so on – all belonged to muslims, and this was a predominantly Hindu area. While there was property damage there was no report of people being killed in the area. Even residents of Ahmedabad had no idea of the scale of the riots that were going on. And then suddenly on the scene bursts Barkha Dutt and then Rajdeep Sardesai (both with *Starnews* then) and some more.
> 
> Hour after hour after hour we hear the most horrific stories of mass killings all over the state. In cities, towns, villages and even on highways. Words like *mass murder, genocide, pogrom* start to gain currency in some quarters. Were there terrible killings? You bet, some of it very horrible. But the kind of dramatic and hysterical reporting on TV was no more news reporting. It was almost fanning the flames. So much so that in some areas some TV channels had to be shut down to contain the provocation. *As in the case of war, even in an unfortunate communal riot such as this, ‘truth’ is the first casualty*. *The numbers-killed story was generously sprinkled with imagination of people being raped, foetuses ripped and more by the media*. I can safely say that the response to the Godhra train burning was spontaneous. The *Gulbarg* case which has become prominent because of the widow of*Ehsan Jafri*, killed by mobs, were attacks by mobs that would have been difficult to handle by any police force given that many other parts of Ahmedabad were equally badly affected. For all this to make one man singularly responsible could not have been anything but an agenda driven media. *This agenda had to be surely backed by political forces and extraordinary influx of funds. This is where the witch hunt of Narendra Modi started”*.
> 
> The drama and excessive nonsense of both Rajdeep and Barkha are clearly etched in my memory. Both these people were also involved in the excessive chest-beating during the *Kandahar* episode in 1999. I call their reporting nothing short of criminal. *These are among the top reasons why I even started this blog*. It’s almost three years since the SC ruling of 2011. Here’s the other side of the truth since Barkha likes to talk about multiple sides. This time it is from the horse’s mouth. It is Narendra Modi’s version of the behaviour of Barkha and Rajdeep and he bears out exactly what I wrote three years ago (3.15 mins):
> 
> That was Modi in an informal conversation with Madhu Kishwar, journalist and social activist. Please do note, *Modi says he called either Rajdeep or Barkha to tone down their inflammatory reporting*. Neither of them has denied this. I can vouch for the fact that both RS and BD were doing exactly that. If they want to prove otherwise, they should put out tapes of their criminal reporting for the world to see. They won’t! Here’s a transcript of Modi’s statement from the *Manushi* site:
> 
> “It was my endeavour that we restore peace at the earliest possible. If you look at the data you will see that in 72 hours we had put down the riots and brought the situation under control. But these TV channels kept on playing up the same incidents over and over again. At the time, Rajdeep and Barkha were in the same channel NDTV. During those inflamed days, Barkha acted in the most irresponsible manner. Surat had not witnessed any communal killings, barring a few small incidents of clashes. However the bazaars were closed [as a precautionary measure]. Barkha stood amidst closed shops screaming “This is Surat’s diamond market, but there is not a single police man here.”
> 
> I phoned Barkha and said, “Are you providing the address of this “unprotected” bazaar to the rioting mobs? Are you inviting them to come and create trouble there by announcing that there is no police here so you can run amok safely?” In a second incident in Anjar, she played up the news that a Hanuman mandir had been broken and vandalized. I told her, “What are you up to? You are in Kutch which is a border district. There you are showing the attack and destruction of a mandir. Do you realize the implications of broadcasting such news? We haven’t yet recovered from the earthquake. Have you actually done proper investigation into the riots? Why are you lighting fires for us? Your news takes a few minutes to broadcast that such and such place is unprotected or a mandir has been vandalized. But it takes for me a few hours to move the police from one disturbed location to another since these incidents are breaking out in the most unexpected places.”
> 
> What is worse, when I got the matter enquired into by the local police, we found out that it was a small, insignificant structure under a tree which had been damaged a little bit by some crazy individual. But NDTV presented it as an attack on a Hanuman mandir. When the fires were raging these journalists were pouring fuel on those fires.On that day I had put a ban on TV channels because they were actually provoking trouble. But it was only for one day. Since Rajdeep Sardesai was among the leading reporters covering the disturbances, I phoned him to say, “I will have to put a temporary ban on your channel if you continue with the provocative coverage. There is a well-established regulation that media should not name communities during communal riots nor identify a damaged placed as a mandir or masjid. Why are you violating that code and well set protocol about not naming communities or identifying places, of worship? You are going against established norms.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barkha tweeted she was never in Surat. Doesn’t matter, it’s either one of them and talking off-hand after 12 years can have errors. But Modi did call one of them he claims. Following their criminal reporting during the Kandahar episode and then Gujarat 2002 many have been convinced that both RS and BD were “*motivated*”. Those days, the number of news channels were fewer. If you are wondering where*Arnab Goswami* was during the 2002 reporting; he was in the studios doing the pimping for the ground reporting for the other two. Since then I have called this trio the *lowest BAR* (Barkha, Arnab, Rajdeep) in TV journalism.Following the 2002 episode NDTV grew wealthy enough to break from Star News and launch a channel under their brand. I don’t know how they got the funds. Do you? And despite consistent losses over the years NDTV survives. That story will come out someday. Since then Prannoy, Barkha and Rajdeep have become exceptionally wealthy. *RS and BD were also showered with Padma awards by SoniaG’s govt for their glorious services during Kandahar and Gujarat 2002*. A day will come when the story of 2002 will not haunt Modi but many in the MSM and other filthy NGOs. The Holy Ghost also comes in the form of truth. And that truth will first piss them off.
> 
> 
> 
> Share on facebookSha


There is also a video embed better go to the link to watch it.


----------



## jha

Indischer said:


> Darnit! Missed the show. Will have to wait till it appears on YT.
> 
> And just 0-2 seats for JD(U) this time? Nitish Kumar ke liye ek burqa, mere taraf se.



In first phase, BJP got more Muslim votes than JD-U in Bihar. How does that sound..? Surprising..? Just imagine what Nitish babu would be feeling..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Rajat Sharma throws a fulltoss and Modi hammers it over Long ON.
> 
> A fully scripted interview with not many questions which would put him in spot. I would have liked Rajat Sharma to ask about Snoopgate and his marriage as well. But I guess snoopgate is sub-judice so was not asked. And marriage..? well that was probably the pre-condition for interview.
> 
> Anyhow an excellent PR video and a disappointing interview for those who were expecting something like Arnab. I guess thats why Pandit Jee was choosen for the Job.



I didnot expected anything,anyone who is watching modi since 2013(when he sensed he will definitely be pm),he is playing safe.

VERY Good interview,low/neo middle class really like these type of hitting ,not much for highly urban internet crowd,they like thrashing,which modi wont allow.

Especially he ensured muslims ,which is very good .

any mistake at this step would be horrendous :|


----------



## Indischer

jha said:


> In first phase, BJP got more Muslim votes than JD-U in Bihar. How does that sound..? Surprising..? Just imagine what Nitish babu would be feeling..



If I were in his place, I'd feel like a jack-*** for having made the biggest blunder of my political career.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

jha said:


> In first phase, BJP got more Muslim votes than JD-U in Bihar. How does that sound..? Surprising..? Just imagine what Nitish babu would be feeling..



What are you saying @jha ? thats a bitch slap on nitish's and all the other sickulars folks face..


----------



## Angry Bird

JanjaWeed said:


> bhai mere.. INC+ ka figure dekha Bihar mai? Not good for BJP yaar. 15 to 19 is too much for choron ka alliance!



This is what I am saying ,last Time congress had 6 seats and RJD has very few but this time are going to get 15 to 18..Not so promising coming from Bihar.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> In first phase, BJP got more Muslim votes than JD-U in Bihar. How does that sound..? Surprising..? Just imagine what Nitish babu would be feeling..


More than Nitish Sharad Yadav would be banging his head against wall & saying.. why didn't I stop Nitish from going ahead with break up!


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> bhai mere.. INC+ ka figure dekha Bihar mai? Not good for BJP yaar. 15 to 19 is too much for choron ka alliance!



blame it to IDIOT Nitish, after the alliance breakup there was too much space left in Bihar which BJP could not cover immediately, & that corrupt is back now.


----------



## jha

Indischer said:


> If I were in his place, I'd feel like a jack-*** for having made the biggest blunder of my political career.



Now imagine what Sharad Yadav would be feeling who was against this Break up..? He was assured a senior ministry in Delhi but Nitish pissed on that also. Now he is not sure of saving his won seat and has no power in state. Nitish is at least CM for one more year but Sharad Yadav will wander like a headless chicken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Exit Polls had predicted around 21 seats for BJP in BIhar


----------



## anathema

Folks One question !!! What are the or will be the impact of Sanjay Baru's revelations ? Congis must be on a backfoot


----------



## Indischer

jha said:


> Now imagine what Sharad Yadav would be feeling who was against this Break up..? He was assured a senior ministry in Delhi but Nitish pissed on that also. Now he is not sure of saving his won seat and has no power in state. Nitish is at least CM for one more year but Sharad Yadav will wander like a headless chicken.



Which also means we'll have to bear with Laloo again. The _Bhains_ have come home to roost. Moooooooo!


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Now imagine what Sharad Yadav would be feeling who was against this Break up..? He was assured a senior ministry in Delhi but Nitish pissed on that also. Now he is not sure of saving his won seat and has no power in state.* Nitish is at least CM for one more year* but Sharad Yadav will wander like a headless chicken.



I think his govt. will fall if he get less than 5 seats in LS.


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> In first phase, BJP got more Muslim votes than JD-U in Bihar. How does that sound..? Surprising..? Just imagine what Nitish babu would be feeling..



Muslims never go with loosers ,they are of absolutely no value if you dont have some base,that's why muslim parties dont grow .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

anathema said:


> What are you saying @jha ? thats a bitch slap on nitish's and all the other sickulars folks face..



Aaj tak maine kuch galat bola hai kya election ke baare mein..? This is ground report not a figment of my imagination dear.

Yeh anparh ganwar JD-U wale ch***ye apne aap ko bahut Smart samajhte the. Khas kar ke Nitish haramkh*r. Poori ki poori strategy hai hamari. Bas dekhte jaiye aur aanand lijiye is natak ka.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Angry Bird said:


> This is what I am saying ,last Time congress had 6 seats and RJD has very few but this time are going to get 15 to 18..Not so promising coming from Bihar.


Something drastically needs to change. Sounds like that alliance with Paswan or with any of the local bigwigs are not yielding much. Something needs to change rapidly to trigger Yadavas!


----------



## Indischer

anathema said:


> Folks One question !!! What are the or will be the impact of Sanjay Baru's revelations ? Congis must be on a backfoot



Backfoot? This won't affect them in any way. 

Any literate man will know that what was gossip in the power-circles has simply been crystallized in a book. Those who got the hints turned away from INC a long time ago. And those who haven't, aren't going to change their opinion on this revelation.


----------



## jha

Indischer said:


> Which also means we'll have to bear with Laloo again. The _Bhains_ have come home to roost. Moooooooo!



Nah.. He is too discredited to win majority in assembly election.Nobody has forgotten those 15 years. Next govt. will be either BJP or, JD-U.



anathema said:


> Folks One question !!! What are the or will be the impact of Sanjay Baru's revelations ? Congis must be on a backfoot



They already are cornered. They will just keep repeating that everything in the book is fiction.


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Nah.. He is too discredited to win majority in assembly election.Nobody has forgotten those 15 years. Next govt. will be either BJP or, JD-U.
> 
> 
> 
> They already are cornered. They will just keep repeating that everything in the book is fiction.



Some were saying nitish and lalu will have align to stop BJP in 2015 if BJP performs well in '14.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> I think his govt. will fall if he get less than 5 seats in LS.



He himself is expecting that but that can not be allowed to happen. He will become a political martyr. Thats why so many senior BJP leaders are fighting in LS to avoid temptation.



GreenFoe said:


> Some were saying nitish and lalu will have align to stop BJP in 2015 if BJP performs well in '14.



Thats sheer nonsense. That step will be a political suicide for Nitish. He is not performing well in LS because of Modi wave. However state election is totally different.He will do much better in MLA election. May not win majority but he still is the best CM candidate in race. BJP's local face Sushil Modi is just not competent enough. I think Shahnawaz Hussein will be better suited for the job but will not be allowed by local BJP leaders only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

AAJ MODIJI KA INTERVIEW DEKH NE KE BAD AUR EK VOTE DENE KA MAN ME ICHA JAG RAHI HE

After watching today's interview of MODIJI i want to give one more vote to BJP......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

AAP! 







अबकी बार मोदी सरकार ! वन्दे मातरम्

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Here we go.. another wonderful side effect of 2014 election.. 

I will leave Karnataka if Modi becomes PM: Deve Gowda - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

jha said:


> Here we go.. another wonderful side effect of 2014 election..
> 
> I will leave Karnataka if Modi becomes PM: Deve Gowda - The Times of India



Is there any way he can be persuaded to go through with his _dhamki_? 

His son thinks he will play a major role in National politics. Perhaps our Gowdru has taken it a tad too seriously and must be planning to move to New Delhi.


----------



## jha

Hmmm... Trickle down effect in literature... Reagan would be committing suicide in his grave..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455006278985596928


Indischer said:


> Is there any way he can be persuaded to go through with his _dhamki_?
> 
> His son thinks he will play a major role in National politics. Perhaps our Gowdru has taken it a tad too seriously and must be planning to move to New Delhi.



Well.. Bangalore weather is getting warm. So probably thinking of settling down in Ooty..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

If this is true then BJP is 30%+


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455011229551964160


----------



## jha

A voice from across the border..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455073112397467650

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Kon jeeta?


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> A voice from across the border..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455073112397467650



Many pakistanis are rattled on twitter,writing analysis about the same things which our fiberals did in last 10 years.

Many are asking that he is a lair(marraige thing an all) ,there is no development in gujrat  and so things to indian guys and telling them not to vote ,

HAHAHA



LoveIcon said:


> Kon jeeta?


Mupharaff


Aree election 12may tak honge ,16may ko tv pe result dekh lena chilla rahe honge **** anchors


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> If this is true then BJP is 30%+
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455011229551964160



dint' got it??


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> If this is true then BJP is 30%+
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455011229551964160



This guy is confusing as hell. Will only drop hints which can mean literally anything..


----------



## Srinivas

Sidak said:


> Congress Party 'grand plan' with AAP explained Kejriwal fans please watch!



What that is explained in that video is not the plan, AAP will only decrease the percentage of congress votes


Sidak said:


> AAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> अबकी बार मोदी सरकार ! वन्दे मातरम्




What about this dance in satyagraha.....


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> This guy is confusing as hell. Will only drop hints which can mean literally anything..



yes most times but he had ground data from 543 survey 

Dont believe their analysis but look at their numbers :|



arp2041 said:


> dint' got it??



Bjp is player in each seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

GreenFoe said:


> Mupharaff



Oh sweet Indian, why you are getting premature ejaculation? anyway learn the spellings.


----------



## GreenFoe

LoveIcon said:


> Oh sweet Indian, why you are making you are getting premature ejaculation? anyway learn the spellings.



anyways i answered you,you quoted me early


----------



## arp2041

Srinivas said:


> What that is explained in that video is not the plan, AAP will only decrease the percentage of congress votes
> 
> 
> 
> What about this dance in satyagraha.....



Bhai tu pls bata dey if you are voting for AAP??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

GreenFoe said:


> anyways i answered you,you quoted me early



I quoted you? really - i didn't know


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Srinivas said:


> What that is explained in that video is not the plan, AAP will only decrease the percentage of congress votes
> 
> 
> 
> What about this dance in satyagraha.....



Anna ko kya ho gaya hai ? AAP naam ke kide ne kaat to nahi liya ?



LoveIcon said:


> I quoted you? really - i didn't know



@GreenFoe ignore Chacha ji, chachi ne aaj bhukha ghar se bhaga diya hai pakka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

LoveIcon said:


> I quoted you? really - i didn't know


i was writing when you quoted 
check again



GreenFoe said:


> Aree election 12may tak honge ,16may ko tv pe result dekh lena chilla rahe honge **** anchors


----------



## Srinivas

chak de INDIA said:


> Anna ko kya ho gaya hai ? AAP naam ke kide ne kaat to nahi liya ?
> 
> 
> 
> @GreenFoe ignore Chacha ji, chachi ne aaj bhukha ghar se bhaga diya hai pakka



Just for fun !!

I wish for string central Govt. who ever forms govt. should get absolute majority in parliament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Found it somewhere..

Turning Rahul into a politician is going to be as easy as milking a bull.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Roybot said:


>




These are just opinion polls which are having no base . These elections are completely different as there are 3 national parties which are filing candidates all over India and on that even regional parties are confused.


----------



## Sugarcane

chak de INDIA said:


> @GreenFoe ignore Chacha ji, chachi ne aaj bhukha ghar se bhaga diya hai pakka



Yeah - One beauty queen thinks i quoted her, other one suggesting to ignore - too much self admiring ladies here ....


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454880136295616512


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> These are just opinion polls which are having no base . These elections are completely different as there are *3 national parties* which are filing candidates all over India and on that even regional parties are confused.



Which is the THIRD national party??? 

The THIRD national party you are talking about is a NATIONAL party only in TV screens 

In 535 seats (if they are fighting it) unki jamanat bhi jabt ho jayegi mere bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454880136295616512



Picture post karo saeen.. tweet nhi..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> Which is the THIRD national party???
> 
> The THIRD national party you are talking about is a NATIONAL party only in TV screens
> 
> In 535 seats (if they are fighting it) unki jamanat bhi jabt ho jayegi mere bhai.



Congress, BJP and AAP . 

So far 433 AAP candidates are standing in elections and this AAP factor in real is making all the opinion polls of no meaning . even the regional parties don't know what will happen.


----------



## GreenFoe

Hindustani78 said:


> Congress, BJP and AAP .
> 
> So far 433 AAP candidates are standing in elections and this AAP factor in real is making all the opinion polls of no meaning . even the regional parties don't know what will happen.


HAHAHAHAH

I like this guy,bit like ashutosh83B HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## jha

Is this true..? He really said "Maza"..?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455010660481376256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

GreenFoe said:


> HAHAHAHAH
> 
> I like this guy,bit like ashutosh83B HAHAHAHAHAHAH



Don't you think that the votes will be divided . Always it was between Congress, BJP and Third Front(Regional parties) and with the AAP , the whole opinion polls are meaningless. No Candidate knows what the voters wants. Voters this time for sure will teach lesson to all the candidates.


----------



## GreenFoe

Hindustani78 said:


> Don't you think that the votes will be divided . Always it was between Congress, BJP and Third Front(Regional parties) and with the AAP , the whole opinion polls are meaningless.



LOL will re quote your post on 16th HeHe


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> Congress, BJP and AAP .
> 
> So far 433 AAP candidates are standing in elections and this AAP factor in real is making all the opinion polls of no meaning . even the regional parties don't know what will happen.



Bhai mere....for wining LS seats one need CADRES which AAP don't have, why do you think even after so many years, BJP doesn't get enough seats in south??? But let's forget it, i know whom i am engaging with, i have a pic for you............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

GreenFoe said:


> LOL will re quote your post on 16th HeHe



Here it seems you are laughing on the voters.


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> Congress, BJP and AAP .
> 
> So far 433 AAP candidates are standing in elections and this AAP factor in real is making all the opinion polls of no meaning . even the regional parties don't know what will happen.



There are some criterion for a party to qualify as a national party. Standing candidates in every constituency is sadly not one of those. 

Anyway .. Never mind..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Hindustani78 said:


> Here it seems you are laughing on the voters.



Naah.....Just on jokers 



jha said:


> There are some criterion for a party to qualify as a national party. Standing candidates in every constituency is sadly not one of those.
> 
> Anyway .. Never mind..



Please don't spoil my fun.......Rahul ji ne kaha he.....kuch to maze lene do


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> Bhai mere....for wining LS seats one need CADRES which AAP don't have, why do you think even after so many years, BJP doesn't get enough seats in south??? But let's forget it, i know whom i am engaging with, i have a pic for you............




Here i am talking about the division of votes between many parties all over India. Congress, BJP, Third Front , regional independent parties and AAP . And in this elections, caste based votes, religion based votes, middle class votes all are going to be divided in a massive way . and there will be complete confusition and suspense till the end . but about one thing i am sure that many changes will be see .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> Bhai mere....for wining LS seats one need CADRES which AAP don't have, why do you think even after so many years, BJP doesn't get enough seats in south???



Good effect of paapis on BJP is that now they understand their power,LEFT politicians telling that BJP is a player in atleast 24 seats in WB,unprecedented .


----------



## jha

Yeh lo... Jab din kharab ho to museebat dhoondh dhoondh ke leti hai...

After Baru, ex-coal secretary’s book to add fuel to fire - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> Here i am talking about the division of votes between many parties all over India. Congress, BJP, Third Front , regional independent parties and AAP . And in this elections, caste based votes, religion based votes, middle class votes all are going to be divided in a massive way . and there will be complete confusition and suspense till the end . but about one thing i am sure that many changes will be see .



Do you think before AAP there weren't multi-cornered contests at all???

there are more than 700 parties registered with EC & many of them take part in LS elections, in every seat (even before AAP) there were atleast 15-20 contestants (parties + Independent).

& people aren't FOOLS, they want STABILITY, not the good old days of Gujrals & Devegodas.........

They will vote for AAP only when they think there candidate can win, otherwise no one likes to waste his/her vote.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Here you go guys... just in case!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Yeh lo... Jab din kharab ho to museebat dhoondh dhoondh ke leti hai...
> 
> After Baru, ex-coal secretary’s book to add fuel to fire - The Times of India



Sab kitab bechne me lage hen ,election baad kon kharidega?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> HAHAHAHAH
> 
> I like this guy,bit like ashutosh83B HAHAHAHAHAHAH



Aashutosh ka naam sun ke mujhe ye yaad aa jata hai 




















Hindustani78 said:


> Congress, BJP and AAP .
> 
> So far 433 AAP candidates are standing in elections and this AAP factor in real is making all the opinion polls of no meaning . even the regional parties don't know what will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

chak de INDIA said:


> Aashutosh ka naam sun ke mujhe ye yaad aa jata hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Hey.. Dont High Jack this threed by theez footos. You Modi bhagat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> Do you think before AAP there weren't multi-cornered contests at all???
> 
> there are more than 700 parties registered with EC & many of them take part in LS elections, in every seat (even before AAP) there were atleast 15-20 contestants (parties + Independent).
> 
> & people aren't FOOLS, they want STABILITY, not the good old days of Gujrals & Devegodas.........
> 
> They will vote for AAP only when they think there candidate can win, otherwise no one likes to waste his/her vote.




I am talking about the vote which is going to be divided and a very tight contest for each lok sabha seat . I do have this feeling that voters will completely change the political system.


----------



## GreenFoe

@Guynextdoor2 @fsayed 

Where are these guys ,bhai darshan do !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

@Nair saab .. Kahan ho bhai..? Sirf post dekhkar nikal lete ho..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Hindustani78 said:


> I am talking about the vote which is going to be divided and a very tight contest for each lok sabha seat . I do have this feeling that voters will completely change the political system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> I am talking about the vote which is going to be divided and a very tight contest for each lok sabha seat . I do have this feeling that voters will completely change the political system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

GreenFoe said:


>



Revolutions always come just like this only in which ordinary masses are involved.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> Revolutions always come just like this only in which ordinary masses are involved.



Ordinary masses like this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

chak de INDIA said:


>




Corruption is the reason which is hampering development , increasing resentment among ordinary people and even behind the naxal problem its mainly the corruption because of this the masses are fighting. All the major issues are linked with this corruption .


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


>




Bhai, please don't reply, bhains key agey been aur AAPtards ko FACTS dikhana dono sabsey badi bewakoofiyan hai.........

But hats of to Media, they have conquered some people's imagination, so much so that they are calling a 1.5 year old party as a NATIONAL party when it won't even win 7 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

chak de INDIA said:


> Ordinary masses like this ?




I am here talking about those ordinary masses who have to fight daily even to put food for their families.


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, please don't reply, bhains key agey been aur AAPtards ko FACTS dikhana dono sabsey badi bewakoofiyan hai.........
> 
> But hats of to Media, they have conquered some people's imagination, so much so that they are calling a 1.5 year old party as a NATIONAL party when it won't even win 7 seats.



Arre I'am just doing FUN ! 



Hindustani78 said:


> I am here talking about those ordinary masses who have to fight daily even to put food for their families.



Don't cry,Free schools,free meal ,eat,work and enjoy


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> I am here talking about those ordinary masses who have to fight daily even to put food for their families.



You mean the Auto driver lali type ?





bohot krantikari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

chak de INDIA said:


> You mean the Auto driver lali type ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bohot krantikari



Aree yaar i dont understand these pessimists ,*Schools me khana free hai ,education free hai *,mehnat karo ,naukro pao and mast Jio

Rote rehte hen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> Aree yaar i dont understand these pessimists ,*Schools me khana free hai ,education free hai *,mehnat karo ,naukro pao and mast Jio
> 
> Rote rehte hen



Haraam ka khane walon . . ab janta maaf nahi karegi . . abki baar Modi sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

chak de INDIA said:


> You mean the Auto driver lali type ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bohot krantikari




Why such incidents doesn't happens with other politicians from ruling and opposition parties ?


----------



## GreenFoe

Hindustani78 said:


> Why such incidents doesn't happens with other politicians from ruling and opposition parties ?



Protection? (which obviously is not required to do TV drama )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> Why such incidents doesn't happens with other politicians from ruling and opposition parties ?



Why every time the person who slaps Khujliwal turns out to be an AAP activist ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

LoveIcon said:


> Oh sweet Indian, why you are getting premature ejaculation? anyway learn the spellings.



Chachu Gussa mat ho.


Hindustani78 said:


> Why such incidents doesn't happens with other politicians from ruling and opposition parties ?



Because they don’t do these kind of cheap tricks .I got sick of AAP when first ink throwing incident happened.

Nautanki sala bahut nautanki sala..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

GreenFoe said:


> Aree yaar i dont understand these pessimists ,*Schools me khana free hai ,education free hai *,mehnat karo ,naukro pao and mast Jio
> 
> Rote rehte hen



Come on , you know this that certain people are ruling the masses and they do have all sorts of luxuries and there are majority of people who doesn't have electricity, toilets, food and other basic needs.



chak de INDIA said:


> Why every time the person who slaps Khujliwal turns out to be an AAP activist ?



that is not true .


----------



## GreenFoe

Hindustani78 said:


> Come on , you know this that certain people are ruling the masses and they do have all sorts of luxuries and there are majority of people who doesn't have electricity, toilets, food and other basic needs..



Gujarat has 24X7 365 electricity ,we will provide you ,dont worry :|
In My state MP too i get 24 hr electricity :|


Revolution is just wasting time,repairing is needed :|

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SouthDesi

@chak de INDIA It was an excellent interview by Modi.Should set great momentum for next phases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> that is not true .



Lali BJP ka banda tha na ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

pvsarath said:


> Because they don’t do these kind of cheap tricks .I got sick of AAP when first ink throwing incident happened.
> 
> Nautanki sala bahut nautanki sala..



Why everything becomes nautanki , if its with AAP ? This systemic propaganda in real is giving more space to AAP. Majority of Indian population is from below poverty line, low and middle class income and they are all seeing what is happening with the masses all through these years .


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> Corruption is the reason which is hampering development , increasing resentment among ordinary people and* even behind the naxal problem its mainly the corruption* because of this the masses are fighting. All the major issues are linked with this corruption .



Bravo.... You must have an amazing mind to produce something as beautiful as this...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

chak de INDIA said:


> Lali BJP ka banda tha na ??



We all know how media works and how money influence things. But this doesn't means that ordinary people doesn't understand about all this .


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SouthDesi said:


> @chak de INDIA It was an excellent interview by Modi.Should set great momentum for next phases.



YUP . . was a decent interview. . . crowd support was overwhelming 



Hindustani78 said:


> We all know how media works and how money influence things. But this doesn't means that ordinary people doesn't understand about all this .


Abe o answer what i asked i'm not here to discuss your bedtime stories . . Lali BJP ka banda tha ya AAP ka ?


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> Protection? (which obviously is not required to do TV drama )



Protection is actually a hindrance if you want to get TRPs .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Hindustani78 said:


> Why everything becomes nautanki , if its with AAP ? This systemic propaganda in real is giving more space to AAP. Majority of Indian population is from below poverty line, low and middle class income and they are all seeing what is happening with the masses all through these years .



So we need tehrir square or communists thugs ?


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Bravo.... You must have an amazing mind to produce something as beautiful as this...



No proper wealth distribution is nothing but corruption in which certain people in power keeps the wealth. What is going on with illegal mining issue ?


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Bravo.... You must have an amazing mind to produce something as beautiful as this...



Complete brainwashing with the likes of soni sori bhooshan and Leftist JNU mafia ......unrepairable .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

GreenFoe said:


> So we need tehrir square or communists thugs ?



We already havingTahirir Square and its result is AAP.



GreenFoe said:


> Complete brainwashing with the likes of soni sori bhooshan and Leftist JNU mafia ......unrepairable .



Come on . you know what i am talking here but still you will deny it because of some personal reasons and term it leftist and Gods know what more .


----------



## GreenFoe

Hindustani78 said:


> We already havingTahirir Square and its result is AAP.


Allah mar daala Hayee allah maar daala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> *No proper wealth distribution is nothing but corruption in which certain people in power keeps the wealth.* What is going on with illegal mining issue ?



And according to you this is the prime cause for Naxalism, right..?


----------



## GreenFoe

Hindustani78 said:


> Come on . you know what i am talking here but still you will deny it because of some personal reasons and term it leftist and Gods know what more .



philosophies dont change with names....same old shit of JNU thugs .



jha said:


> And according to you this is the prime cause for Naxalism, right..?


_They dont have problem with *all being poor.*...they have a problem with *some being rich *and hence *nobody should be rich*._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> philosophies dont change with names....same old shit of JNU thugs .
> 
> 
> _They dont have problem with *all being poor.*...they have a problem with *some being rich *and hence *nobody should be rich*._



Let him answer.. Dont give him ideas...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

Hindustani78 said:


> Why everything becomes nautanki , if its with AAP ? This systemic propaganda in real is giving more space to AAP. Majority of Indian population is from below poverty line, low and middle class income and they are all seeing what is happening with the masses all through these years .



Thatz why we want Modi and pro business.We need to increase our economy to at least 5 billions in next 10 years.

If that maoist ,corny-activist,terrorist Khujriwal becoms PM we will go to Stone age.

Why are Luxury items,house prices are on par with west price but all manufacturing,agriculture growth are going down?

You need to lift people out of poverty not feed them out of poverty.This is the diff between modi and others.

You cant lift people out of poverty with Dharnas.

If you dont increase our economy to atleast 5 billions.
Not only farmers real estate,IT,hotel workers will commit suicide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Anyone looking to know why Communism is Bs ,Read _*T*_*he god that failed *

Here is the pdf --------->http://www.riosmauricio.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Hoppe_Democracy_The_God_That_Failed.pdf


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> And according to you this is the prime cause for Naxalism, right..?



Wealth distribution and power sharing is the reason behind naxalism.



GreenFoe said:


> philosophies dont change with names....same old shit of JNU thugs .



Reality is always reality which no one can suppress by giving different names.


----------



## anonymus

Hindustani78 said:


> No proper wealth distribution is nothing but corruption in which certain people in power keeps the wealth. What is going on with illegal mining issue ?




Why don't you start this by giving away all of your wealth to poors?

India has per capita income of rupees 5700 per month so how are you able to afford internet? 

Isn't your presence here a proof of your hypocrisy?


I know this fsayed guy won't watch the link that i am providing as it does not contain any congi propaganda but for everyone else it is a must watch as it lays bare the philosophical foundation of all ism's


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> Wealth distribution and power sharing is the reason behind naxalism.
> 
> .



My boss earns 10 times more than me and my Paperwala earns 1/5 of my income. Neither me nor, my paper wala are anything remotely close to naxals.

What were you saying again..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

pvsarath said:


> Thatz why we want Modi and pro business.We need to increase our economy to at least 5 billions in next 10 years.



Its on the Indian Public to decide by their vote and the so called Modi wave is not the way as its show by the paid media . 



> If that maoist ,corny-activist,terrorist Khujriwal becoms PM we will go to Stone age.



So now Kejriwal is terrorist ? 



> Why are Luxury items,house prices are on par with west price but all manufacturing,agriculture growth are going down?



here we are talking about the majority of Indian Population who doesn't have the facilities of basic needs 



> You need to lift people out of poverty not feed them out of poverty.This is the diff between modi and others.



The same excuses like always . If even a single citizen is without basic need then its should be a big issue for the leader. People wont be lift out of poverty nor will be feed by Mr Modi. 



> You cant lift people out of poverty with Dharnas.



Dharnas do bring the problem in notice of all . 



> If you dont increase our economy to atleast 5 billions.
> Not only farmers real estate,IT,hotel workers will commit suicide.



First end corruption and mainly that illegal mining which is going on at rapid speed in some states.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Hindustani78 you are making no sense


----------



## Hindustani78

anonymus said:


> Why don't you start this by giving away all of your wealth to poors?



Naxalities affected states in reality are full of natural resources and in these states only multi national companies are not giving the proper share to the rightful owners and the political system is getting all the support from these multi national companies. 



> India has per capita income of rupees 5700 per month so how are you able to afford internet? Isn't your presence here a proof of your hypocrisy?



I am able to afford thats why i am saying all this but majority of poor Indians cant even afford internet and my presence is not proof of hypocrisy but the reality which you and others are creating to hide.



chak de INDIA said:


> @Hindustani78 you are making no sense



You know that i do make sense but you wont accept it .


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> I
> Dharnas do bring the problem in notice of all .
> 
> 
> 
> First end corruption and mainly that illegal mining which is going on at rapid speed in some states.



Let me tell you something about this "illegal" mining which your professors/lecturers/leaders will never tell you. Illegal mining is one of the reasons why Naxals are finding the number of their cadres decreasing in their ranks. Surprised..?

Let me tell you something else.. In Dhanbad-Asansol region, private company which has the license to mine coal, has actually allowed people to extract coal ( read steal coal) for 3 hours every day. Shocked..? You must be thinking how can a blood sucking capitalist Business group allow people to steal their coal..? 

World works in mysterious ways my friend. Its not as simple as you think or, you have been told..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Hindustani78 said:


> Naxalities affected states in reality are full of natural resources and in these states only multi national companies are not giving the proper share to the rightful owners and the political system is getting all the support from these multi national companies.
> 
> 
> 
> I am able to afford thats why i am saying all this but majority of poor Indians cant even afford internet and my presence is not proof of hypocrisy but the reality which you and others are creating to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that i do make sense but you wont accept it .




Don't be try to weasel out your way out of the argument by spouting inane incoherent bullshit. Everyone is not a maha-moorkh like your Rahul Baba.


You quoted that there should be distribution of wealth to which i retorted that if you practice what you preach, then you should give away your excess wealth ie wealth above national average in which case you would not be able to afford an internet.

The present scenario in which you are on internet ie you are able to afford it by virtue of earning more than median income while giving sermons about distribution of wealth point to your practicing hypocrisy.


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> Naxalities affected states in reality are full of natural resources and in these states only multi national companies are not giving the proper share to the rightful owners and the political system is getting all the support from these multi national companies.



When did MNCs enter in the mining business..? and when did this naxalism start..? Just Google these..

Also why is Bihar affected so badly by Naxalism where there is no natural resource and certainly no MNC to mine them and deprive us Biharis from " the proper share ".


----------



## kaykay

I have seen rickshaw puller's son getting admission in IITs or many extremely poor's son becoming IAS, Engineers or gettinf other educations. Remember that in 1947 95% people in our country were below poverty line and almost same were Illitrates including many's forfathers here. One should work hard and try to grab opportunities rather than cursing 'captalist', 'blood sucking' companies. No one can help those who don't want to help themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaalapani

Hindustani78 said:


> Its on the Indian Public to decide by their vote and the so called Modi wave is not the way as its show by the paid media .
> 
> 
> 
> So now Kejriwal is terrorist ?
> 
> Yes he is a terrorist form the moment he said batla encounter is fake .Where a brave officer gave his life.
> 
> 
> 
> here we are talking about the majority of Indian Population who doesn't have the facilities of basic needs.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Indirect employment?IF you create say 100 top paying jobs they will indirectly employ some 200-300 people.
> In the same way if Govt. is able to create business friendly environment .They will directly create 1000-2000 jobs and indirectly some 5000 jobs.
> And when above two happens people will get their basic needs.
> 
> People need jobs and Business opportunities .
> 
> The same excuses like always . If even a single citizen is without basic need then its should be a big issue for the leader. People wont be lift out of poverty nor will be feed by Mr Modi.
> 
> Problem is how to lift people out of poverty .India is not Resource rich and cant sustain resourced based economy like Russia or Saudis .
> 
> People should work their asses out of poverty and the states job is to provide employment opportunities and not through Dharna.
> 
> Dharnas do bring the problem in notice of all .
> 
> Itz ok to do dharna for bringing to public notice .But SAAP is doing it as a PR campaign.
> 
> First end corruption and mainly that illegal mining which is going on at rapid speed in some states.



Yes this will only happen when we nationalize all our mines.

Discuss problems and solutions to them don’t just shoot a problem and scoot .

We see a good problem solver in modi.Thatz why we are crazed about him.


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Let me tell you something about this "illegal" mining which your professors/lecturers/leaders will never tell you. Illegal mining is one of the reasons why Naxals are finding the number of their cadres decreasing in their ranks. Surprised..?
> 
> Let me tell you something else.. In Dhanbad-Asansol region, private company which has the license to mine coal, has actually allowed people to extract coal ( read steal coal) for 3 hours every day. Shocked..? You must be thinking how can a blood sucking capitalist Business group allow people to steal their coal..?
> 
> World works in mysterious ways my friend. Its not as simple as you think or, you have been told..



In real i am not at all surprised if you are saying like this because its like this who is holding gun will get the share not those who are not holding the gun but still this doesn't change the fact that majority of those who are rightful owners are being sidelined and are being made to live in shelter etc . Development doesn't means that the rightful owners should not get the big share and these native people are in power then they can negotiate better deal for themselves by which they can provide everything for their children.

You are right the corruption always work in mysterious way in this world in which the real owners are sidelined and are made to suffer even when they are from the same religion and having same nationality and this is just because those who are in power are not truthful and not think in terms of goodness for those people in any ways.



anonymus said:


> Don't be try to weasel out your way out of the argument by spouting inane incoherent sentence. Everyone is not a maha-moorkh like your Rahul Baba.
> 
> 
> You quoted that there should be distribution of wealth to which i retorted that if you practice what you preach, then you should give away your excess wealth ie wealth above national average in which case you would not be able to afford an internet.
> 
> The present scenario in which you are on internet ie you are able to afford it by virtue of earning more than median income while giving sermons about distribution of wealth point to your practicing hypocrisy.



I am never out of argument and always do bring many real questions which people of your type avoid to answer and start a reverse debate pointing out towards the person who brings the questions. Stop shooting the messenger and try to understand the real issues on the ground because of this majority of Indians are suffering and its hard for them to cope up in their day to day life.



jha said:


> When did MNCs enter in the mining business..? and when did this naxalism start..? Just Google these..
> 
> Also why is Bihar affected so badly by Naxalism where there is no natural resource and certainly no MNC to mine them and deprive us Biharis from " the proper share ".



In real you should start reading why naxalism was started and now where its heading now and what impact this illegal mining business is having on ordinary people and how much people are earning in illegal mining business and where that money is getting saved etc . 

FIRs were been registered against former Bihar BJP president Gopal Narayan Singh and 37 others charging them with involvement in illegal mining operations and attacking a police force in Basa protected forest in Rohtas district in 2012. 

Here i don't want to start BJP or congress or any other leader . Here i am talking about the issue when you talked about Bihar.


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> In real i am not at all surprised if you are saying like this because its like this who is holding gun will get the share not those who are not holding the gun but still this doesn't change the fact that majority of those who are rightful owners are being sidelined and are being made to live in shelter etc . Development doesn't means that the rightful owners should not get the big share and these native people are in power then they can negotiate better deal for themselves by which they can provide everything for their children.
> 
> .



Who is holding gun..? Kindly be specific.

Coming to rightful owner part, Who is the rightful owner of the natural resources.? and who is sidelining whom..?


----------



## Hindustani78

kaykay said:


> I have seen rickshaw puller's son getting admission in IITs or many extremely poor's son becoming IAS, Engineers or gettinf other educations. Remember that in 1947 95% people in our country were below poverty line and almost same were Illitrates including many's forfathers here. One should work hard and try to grab opportunities rather than cursing 'captalist', 'blood sucking' companies. No one can help those who don't want to help themselves.




Is this an excuse so that no one should talk about the real issues by which the ordinary people are suffering in India ? Still there millions of Indians who are having no basic needs and cant feed their families and the others are just keep on filling their pockets with millions.


----------



## anonymus

Hindustani78 said:


> I am never out of argument and always do bring many real questions which people of your type avoid to answer and start a reverse debate pointing out towards the person who brings the questions. Stop shooting the messenger and try to understand the real issues on the ground because of this majority of Indians are suffering and its hard for them to cope up in their day to day life.



There is no shooting of messenger

You either believe in communism or you don't; there is no third way.

Since you believe in distribution of wealth, i am pointing out to your hypocrisy where you want everyone else to give up their rightly and legally earned wealth while not acquiescing to the idea of parting with your wealth. If wealth has to be redistributed, why are you shying away from distributing your wealth?Your ownership of internet connection is only a proof that you do not practice what you preach.


As some said about socialism, It is always easy to do charity with someone else's money.


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Who is holding gun..? Kindly be specific.
> 
> Coming to rightful owner part, Who is the rightful owner of the natural resources.? and who is sidelining whom..?



Why Naxals are fighting ? Its mainly wealth distribution issue and here i don't know that there are even politicians who are using militias to terrorize people and saying these are naxals but those are not naxals . 

Ofcourse the rightful owners are the people of that land , who have been sidelined by the people who are in power.


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> You are right the corruption always work in mysterious way in this world in which the real owners are sidelined and are made to suffer even when they are from the same religion and having same nationality and this is just because those who are in power are not truthful and not think in terms of goodness for those people in any ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In real you should start reading why naxalism was started and now where its heading now and what impact this illegal mining business is having on ordinary people and how much people are earning in illegal mining business and where that money is getting saved etc .
> 
> FIRs were been registered against former Bihar BJP president Gopal Narayan Singh and 37 others charging them with involvement in illegal mining operations and attacking a police force in Basa protected forest in Rohtas district in 2012.
> 
> Here i don't want to start BJP or congress or any other leader . Here i am talking about the issue when you talked about Bihar.



Hmm.. Twisting words like fellow comrades , are we..? I said "World " works and you got "Corruption" works in mysterious ways. Dont worry. It happens in your line of work.

Now that you have googled a bit about Naxalism and have even found about that FIR, Can you be kind enough to tell me why does Naxalism prevail in Banka, Begusarai, Munger, Bhagalpur and the areas like these where there is no illegal mine.

Which brings me to my original question. When did MNCs enetr in mining business and when did Naxalism start and why..? Google a bit more.


----------



## Hindustani78

anonymus said:


> There is no shooting of messenger
> 
> You either believe in communism or you don't; there is no third way.



There is shooting of the messenger going on and i am in no way believe in communism .



> Since you believe in distribution of wealth, i am pointing out to your hypocrisy where you want everyone else to give up their rightly and legally earned wealth while not acquiescing to the idea of parting with your wealth. If wealth has to be redistributed, why are you shying away from distributing your wealth?Your ownership of internet connection is only a proof that you do not practice what you preach.



Again you have started with your definitions which are nothing but to deny the share of the people which the Multi national companies are not giving to them but just completely sucking them up in which the political leaders are siding with the multi national companies. 




> As some said about socialism, It is always easy to do charity with someone else's money.



People who are rightful owners doesn't get the real price which they deserve and this exploition is completely wrong


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> Why Naxals are fighting ?* Its mainly wealth distribution issue* and here i don't know that there are even politicians who are using militias to terrorize people and saying these are naxals but those are not naxals .
> 
> Ofcourse the rightful owners are the people of that land , who have been sidelined by the people who are in power.



Let me quote my earlier answer to this wealth distribution issue which you seem to have cunningly ignored.

"My boss earns 10 times more than me and my Paperwala earns 1/5 of my income. Neither me nor, my paper wala are anything remotely close to naxals. "

If wealth distribution was the reason, why are Naxals struggling to find new recruits ..?

Coming to rightful owner.. Where do the people in power come from..? Are they not people of the land..? And who gets to decide who gets how much..?

I thought we have democracy in India and people have ultimate power to dislodge anyone from the chair. I have also heard somewhere that Voting is ultimate revenge. Guess I must be dreaming.


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Hmm.. Twisting words like fellow comrades , are we..? I said "World " works and you got "Corruption" works in mysterious ways. Dont worry. It happens in your line of work.
> 
> Now that you have googled a bit about Naxalism and have even found about that FIR, Can you be kind enough to tell me why does Naxalism prevail in Banka, Begusarai, Munger, Bhagalpur and the areas like these where there is no illegal mine.
> 
> Which brings me to my original question. When did MNCs enetr in mining business and when did Naxalism start and why..? Google a bit more.



This is the real problem with people like you that whenever anyone raise these issues , you make them socialist and become capitalists and when someone talk in terms of capitalist you become socialist and in both ways people like you just want to keep the power in your hand and just exploit and manipulate people and don't leave any chance to create problems for anyone who raise these issues and when questions are placed towards you , you never give answers but pass more questions .

MNC and illegal mining , is there any relation ?


----------



## jha

Here you go... Didi aping Left's move in Kerala...

'Faces of the riots' to visit West Bengal to campaign against violence - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Let me quote my earlier answer to this wealth distribution issue which you seem to have cunningly ignored.



I am not the one who is ignoring anything in here but its you who is cunningly diverting the situation



> "My boss earns 10 times more than me and my Paperwala earns 1/5 of my income. Neither me nor, my paper wala are anything remotely close to naxals. "



Illegal mining we are talking here .



> If wealth distribution was the reason, why are Naxals struggling to find new recruits ..?



From where you have heard that they are struggling to find new recruits ? They are attacking on almost daily basis 



> Coming to rightful owner.. Where do the people in power come from..? Are they not people of the land..? And who gets to decide who gets how much..?



You know all these answers to these simple questions but still you are asking me just because you will not give answers directly but will make it complicated and protect all those who are making people to suffer .



> I thought we have democracy in India and people have ultimate power to dislodge anyone from the chair. I have also heard somewhere that Voting is ultimate revenge. Guess I must be dreaming.



We all know how Indian democracy work and how many loopholes are there and how the people in power exploit ordinary people and make them suffer ever since they are born. You are not dreaming but acting .


----------



## anonymus

Hindustani78 said:


> People who are rightful owners doesn't get the real price which they deserve and this exploition is completely wrong



No people are not the rightful owners of the resources irrespective of what your jhollawallas has taught you. The rightful owner of a property is the person who invest capital in it,either monetary or human.

A adivasi living on the land underneath whom, mineral has been found is only a part owner to the extent of having a monetary share in form of land, the value of which has to be determined based on mutual agreement in case for which no prior benchmarks exists.


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Here you go... Didi aping Left's move in Kerala...
> 
> 'Faces of the riots' to visit West Bengal to campaign against violence - The Hindu



Of course its related to elections .



anonymus said:


> No people are not the rightful owners of the resources irrespective of what your jhollawallas has taught you. The rightful owner of a property is the person who invest capital in it,either monetary or human.



Sorry to say your definition is completely wrong . illegal mining is illegal and the person who invest capital and gain profit its all illegal and we even know how people are exploited and manipulated . You should stop these cheap tactics.



> A adivasi living on the land underneath whom, mineral has been found is only a part owner to the extent of having a monetary share in form of land, the value of which has to be determined based on mutual agreement in case for which no prior benchmarks exists.one who



I am saying this only that you do justify illegal mining and don't even want to understand that is completely injustice because all this never give the real share to the rightful owners and its nothing but exploitation.


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> This is the real problem with people like you that whenever anyone raise these issues , you make them socialist and become capitalists and when someone talk in terms of capitalist you become socialist and in both ways people like you just want to keep the power in your hand and just exploit and manipulate people and don't leave any chance to create problems for anyone who raise these issues and when questions are placed towards you , you never give answers but pass more questions .
> 
> MNC and illegal mining , is there any relation ?



People like me..? SO I have a category now..? Pray tell me..what is it..?

I am not giving you straight answer because you are too confused to ask real question. Repeating " Common man" in every sentence does not make you the sole adviser/ messiah of common man. Alleviating people from their dire condition does not merely warrant raising questions. It demands work on ground which ofcourse is not a forte of people like You. 

Coming to illegal mining. Illegal mining sometimes happen where MNCs operate and sometimes where there is no MNC. What was your argument again..?


----------



## kaykay

Hindustani78 said:


> Is this an excuse so that no one should talk about the real issues by which the ordinary people are suffering in India ? Still there millions of Indians who are having no basic needs and cant feed their families and the others are just keep on filling their pockets with millions.





Hindustani78 said:


> Is this an excuse so that no one should talk about the real issues by which the ordinary people are suffering in India ? Still there millions of Indians who are having no basic needs and cant feed their families and the others are just keep on filling their pockets with millions.


Well India has no magic wand that It will wave and all problems will be solved. We have come a long way since Independence from utter poverty and horrible illitracy though we could have done better but then Its only our collective fault. We can't complain about it after choosing SP, BSP, Lalu, Communists, TMC like parties for decades. Communists ruled WB for 30+ years and destroy its industries in every possible way as their supporters are the one who cry most about private companies and capatalism but are they in any better condition now? They are even worse and going in other states for Jobs. 
India is a developing country and It needs massive number of Industries to generate millions of Job every year to feed It people and get itself economically strong, and Its doing same(though could have been done better) if not, then expect more poverty, unemployment thus more problems. Though govt should sort out maoist problem by providing local tribasl jobs and opportunities(They are now addressing it too but at slower pace) but It shouldn't be at the cost of destroying Industries in those areas coz that will create even bigger problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> People like me..? SO I have a category now..? Pray tell me..what is it..?



Do you even notice what you wrote ? what your jhollawallas has taught you. 



> I am not giving you straight answer because you are too confused to ask real question. Repeating " Common man" in every sentence does not make you the sole adviser/ messiah of common man. Alleviating people from their dire condition does not merely warrant raising questions. It demands work on ground which ofcourse is not a forte of people like You.



Here its the common man which is suffering and there is really no confusion anywhere expect the way you are diverting the whole talk in favor of the corrupt ones .



> Coming to illegal mining. Illegal mining sometimes happen where MNCs operate and sometimes where there is no MNC. What was your argument again..?



You will just keep on asking the questions instead of giving proper answer and then again the same you don't know what we are talking .


----------



## anonymus

Hindustani78 said:


> Sorry to say your definition is completely wrong . illegal mining is illegal and the person who invest capital and gain profit its all illegal and we even know how people are exploited and manipulated .
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying this only that you do justify illegal mining and don't even want to understand that is completely injustice because all this never give the real share to the rightful owners and its nothing but exploitation.



The owners would have never got anything, zero zilch nada ,had the capitalist not developed that mine and they deserve to enjoy fruits of their labour or risk.Collectives including government has no moral standing of taking even a single paisa more than what is pre aggreed.

And illegal mining is mining which is done without permit and no MNC is indulging in that. Illegal mining is largely done by locals and mafiya, not ze evil capitalists.


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> I am not the one who is ignoring anything in here but its you who is cunningly diverting the situation
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal mining we are talking here .



I thought we were discussing the evil distribution of wealth. Or, now Illegal mining is the main cause..?



> From where you have heard that they are struggling to find new recruits ? They are attacking on almost daily basis



Attacking on almost daily basis in selected region. They have been boxed in limited area. Understand the difference..?

And yes.. I do know this for a fact because I live in one of those Naxal affected area and am glad that these naxal scums are getting nervous due to lack of support or, should I say absence of support.



> We all know how Indian democracy work and how many loopholes are there and how the people in power exploit ordinary people and make them suffer ever since they are born. You are not dreaming but acting .



Again.. People in power do not come from outer space. They are from among the people of land or , as you call them rightful owners. Ordinary people elect them . People in power are not selected by a Polit Bureau in Democracy. Got it..?

Democracy might have many loopholes, but its still the best way of governance and certainly much better than anarchy or, communism. 


You know all these answers to these simple questions but still you are asking me just because you will not give answers directly but will make it complicated and protect all those who are making people to suffer .



We all know how Indian democracy work and how many loopholes are there and how the people in power exploit ordinary people and make them suffer ever since they are born. You are not dreaming but acting .[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

kaykay said:


> Well India has no magic wand that It will wave and all problems will be solved. We have come a long way since Independence from utter poverty and horrible illitracy though we could have done better but then Its only our collective fault. We can't complain about it after choosing SP, BSP, Lalu, Communists, TMC like parties for decades. Communists ruled WB for 30+ years and destroy its industries in every possible way as their supporters are the one who cry most about private companies and capatalism but are they in any better condition now? They are even worse and going in other states for Jobs.
> India is a developing country and It needs massive number of Industries to generate millions of Job every year to feed It people and get itself economically strong, and Its doing same(though could have been done better) if not, then expect more poverty, unemployment thus more problems. Though govt should sort out maoist problem by providing local tribasl jobs and opportunities(They are now addressing it too but at slower pace) but It shouldn't be at the cost of destroying Industries in those areas coz that will create even bigger problem.



Again the same excuses which are nothing more but just to exploit the common people and deny them their rights. Jobs will be generated and even everyone will be feed but its possible that time only when there is no corruption. How come politicians can have assets of billions and millions and here i am talking about MLA and MP's . Maoist problem is an excuse to fill pockets which is being used by certain politicians.


----------



## anonymus

jha said:


> I thought we were discussing the evil distribution of wealth. Or, now Illegal mining is the main cause..?
> [



@Hindustani78 is an intellectual pygmy who do not understand even basic concepts like ownership of property, distrbution of wealth or even socialism.

I owned him on distribution of wealth issue so he has shifted focus onto illegal mining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

anonymus said:


> The owners would have never got anything, zero zilch nada ,had the capitalist not developed that mine and they deserve to enjoy fruits of their labour or risk.Collectives including government has no moral standing of taking even a single paisa more than what is pre aggreed.
> 
> And illegal mining is mining which is done without permit and no MNC is indulging in that. Illegal mining is largely done by locals and mafiya, not ze evil capitalists.



You are openly supporting exploitation in the name of profit and these are not fruits of labour but an open green signal to loot the people and eat up what belongs to them. 

Its mainly corporates only which are behind the mafia activities as tons of black money is involved.


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> Do you even notice what you wrote ? what your jhollawallas has taught you.



Again.. I do not subscribe to the views of Jhollawala. I have been busting their bubbles of glorious utopia my whole life. So better luck next time.



> Here its the common man which is suffering and there is really no confusion anywhere expect the way you are diverting the whole talk in favor of the corrupt ones .



Repeating Common man in every sentence does not make you their well wisher. Their only well wisher is someone who works among them. And you certainly are not one of them.



> You will just keep on asking the questions instead of giving proper answer and then again the same you don't know what we are talking .



You will not get proper answer because you dont know the proper question.. I may be many things but am not a mind reader. So kindly frame your question properly if you are interested in proper answers.




anonymus said:


> @Hindustani78 is an intellectual pygmy who do not understand even basic concepts like ownership of property, distrbution of wealth or even socialism.
> 
> I owned him on distribution of wealth issue so he has shifted focus onto illegal mining.



Yeah .. I know their type.. Sometimes I feel sorry for them.. 

The new Jhollawalas do not produce good comrades now a days. These new ones are not even sure of their line of argument. I miss those days when these Jhollawallas used to get red with anger when I used to burst their utopian dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

anonymus said:


> @Hindustani78 is an intellectual pygmy who do not understand even basic concepts like ownership of property, distrbution of wealth or even socialism.
> 
> I owned him on distribution of wealth issue so he has shifted focus onto illegal mining.



In real you are completely siding with the corporate world and wants to justify the exploitation of the rightful owners just because they are poor and no wonders here why millions of Indians are living without basic needs, foods, education and toilets. You have already divided India into a rich and poor India and even openly making it that the rich India which is consist of a small group should rule the majority of people who are poor and exploit them.


----------



## anonymus

Hindustani78 said:


> You are openly supporting exploitation in the name of profit and these are not fruits of labour but an open green signal to loot the people and eat up what belongs to them.
> 
> Its mainly corporates only which are behind the mafia activities as tons of black money is involved.




You should develop some basic concepts before you debate. Probably watching those harvard videos would help. I can't educate you if you don't know the basics or are too dumb to understand.



Hindustani78 said:


> You are openly supporting exploitation in the name of profit and these are not fruits of labour but an open green signal to loot the people and eat up what belongs to them.
> 
> Its mainly corporates only which are behind the mafia activities as tons of black money is involved.




I am supporting the viewpoint that fruit of one's labour should be appropriated by those who work for them. A capitalist is not morally obliged to pay even a single paise extra than what he is contractually bound to provide. It is basic rule of ownership of a property.


If ze-evil corporate would someday disappear, you would be cleating shit off railway tracks.


----------



## SouthDesi

In Andhra politics after an alliance with TDP NAMO is being referred as Naidu-Modi


----------



## jha

Tamilnadu getting interesting..

Modi to meet Rajinikanth in TN during campaign - The Times of India

Infact a major campaigning is going to start in Andhra as well...



SouthDesi said:


> In Andhra politics after an alliance with TDP NAMO is being referred as Naidu-Modi



Yes.. Naidu for CM and Modi for PM... A deadly combo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Again.. I do not subscribe to the views of Jhollawala. I have been busting their bubbles of glorious utopia my whole life. So better luck next time.



Then why terming me Jhollawala ? You are not busting anyone but getting busted here .





> Repeating Common man in every sentence does not make you their well wisher. Their only well wisher is someone who works among them. And you certainly are not one of them.



By saying this only all the time common people are being looted and again you are not saying anything new . the same old line 





> You will not get proper answer because you dont know the proper question.. I may be many things but am not a mind reader. So kindly frame your question properly if you are interested in proper answers.



You dont have any answer because you can just ask question after question which is nothing but to sideline the real issue. You are here to stop any voice against corruption. 



> You will just keep on asking the questions instead of giving proper answer and then again the same you don't know what we are talking .



Again the same . you are giving answer as an programmed bot . just repeating my questions to questions 




> You will just keep on asking the questions instead of giving proper answer and then again the same you don't know what we are talking .



I do know what i am talking but you are sideling my questions again and again and just repeating the same thing. 





> Yeah .. I know their type.. Sometimes I feel sorry for them..




You dont know anything but just to exploit and keep the power in your hands.


----------



## kaykay

Hindustani78 said:


> Again the same excuses which are nothing more but just to exploit the common people and deny them their rights. Jobs will be generated and even everyone will be feed but its possible that time only when there is no corruption. How come politicians can have assets of billions and millions and here i am talking about MLA and MP's . Maoist problem is an excuse to fill pockets which is being used by certain politicians.


Since now I know your ideology, I have just one thing to say, guys like you are the one who cry most about evil industries and captalism and then cry again to govt about unemployment.
Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455063932034502656

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

kaykay said:


> Since now I know your ideology, I have just one thing to say, guys like you are the one who cry most about evil industries and captalism and then cry again to govt about unemployment.
> Regards.



You don't know anything about any one just you will keep on the same line of denying anyone who goes against your views. Corruption in the system is the biggest problem because of which millions are suffering from the day they are born and that is continuing till they are dead and no one wants to care about those millions of people because people are just busy filling in their pockets by looting people in unfair ways.


----------



## kaykay

Hindustani78 said:


> You don't know anything about any one just you will keep on the same line of denying anyone who goes against your views. Corruption in the system is the biggest problem because of which millions are suffering from the day they are born and that is continuing till they are dead and no one wants to care about those millions of people because people are just busy filling in their pockets by looting people in unfair ways.


Its very easy to blame 'corrupt' system for everything and move on. Every citizen is a part of system and if we all combined are unable to stop corruption then more or less majorty of citizens are corrupts itself in one way or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SouthDesi

*Aap Ki Adalat with Modi (full Interview)*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> Then why terming me Jhollawala ? You are not busting anyone but getting busted here .



Did I call you a Jhollawala..? Read my posts again... You still have some distance to cover before you are a Jhollawala.



> By saying this only all the time common people are being looted and again you are not saying anything new . the same old line



Hehehehe.. Very poor comeback... You really have lot to learn from your fellow comrades.



> You dont have any answer because you can just ask question after question which is nothing but to sideline *the real issue. *You are here to stop any voice against corruption.



This is what I am asking..? What is the "real issue"..? Wealth distribution or, Illegal mining..? I have replied on both counts and you are running away from the answers by repeating same rhetoric.



> You dont know anything but just to exploit and keep the power in your hands.



Exploit whom..? You..? Are you getting exploited here..? Kindly alert your comrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

@Hindustani78 let us say there was no mining - Legal or Illegal. How do you suppose the poor tribal would have benfitted economically.

Capitalism follows simple principle of Risk and Return. A capitalist/MNC mining corporation puts the risk in form of investment and he gets a return in form of profit. If there is no risk there will be no return. 

A simple land owner (I dont know if the adivasis even own that land but lets say for argument sake that since they have lived there for centuries they own the land) does not put any risk so how does he expect to get a return? this is a simple philosophy a communist never understands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Sidak said:


>


Foto main modi ki beard Nazar nahin arahi right side 1



jha said:


> Hehehehe... Rahul ki Ravan leela...
> 
> FIR ordered over book titled 'Rahul ki Ravan Leela' : Highlights, News - India Today


They shouldve casted Rahul in ram leela  nice movie Haina @Sidak


----------



## Mujraparty

Aam Aadmi Party? 86 crorepatis and counting - Hindustan Times


----------



## Android

Shiromani Akali Dal extends support to PDP; Mufti welcomes - Rising Kashmir. Latest News, Breaking News From Kashmir`s very own English Daily.

Is PDP a member of NDA???


----------



## GreenFoe

@jha I just found out,the interview was before modi filing nomination from vadodra ,so no quid pro quo on marriage question


----------



## jha

What the F is this..? If happens, will become a bawandar for Diggy Raja...

*Protégés trouble Digvijaya*
It was Congress general secretary Digvijay Singh who himself backed out from contesting against Narendra Modi in Varanasi, in spite of all his bravado in front of the media. He then recommended the name of Ajai Rai, his "protégé", to fight against Modi. Rai, originally an MLA with BJP, moved to the Samajwadi Party and then to the Congress in 2012. He is currently MLA from Varanasi. Digvijay had brought him into the Congress from the SP. However, all may not be well on the Congress' Varanasi front. There is speculation that Rai may return to the BJP just before the election, leaving the Congress in a lurch. If that happens, Rai will be the third Digvijaya "protégé" to do so. The others were Bhagirath Prasad, who was Congress candidate in Madhya Pradesh's Bhind and Ramesh Tomar, Congress candidate in Noida. Both have returned to the BJP. Many Congress leaders are demanding action against "those" who recommended the names of Tomar and Bhagirath for Congress tickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> What the F is this..? If happens, will become a bawandar for Diggy Raja...
> 
> *Protégés trouble Digvijaya*
> It was Congress general secretary Digvijay Singh who himself backed out from contesting against Narendra Modi in Varanasi, in spite of all his bravado in front of the media. He then recommended the name of Ajai Rai, his "protégé", to fight against Modi. Rai, originally an MLA with BJP, moved to the Samajwadi Party and then to the Congress in 2012. He is currently MLA from Varanasi. Digvijay had brought him into the Congress from the SP. However, all may not be well on the Congress' Varanasi front. There is speculation that Rai may return to the BJP just before the election, leaving the Congress in a lurch. If that happens, Rai will be the third Digvijaya "protégé" to do so. The others were Bhagirath Prasad, who was Congress candidate in Madhya Pradesh's Bhind and Ramesh Tomar, Congress candidate in Noida. Both have returned to the BJP. Many Congress leaders are demanding action against "those" who recommended the names of Tomar and Bhagirath for Congress tickets.



Digvijaya remained in MP after 98 due to his pondering to hindtuva groups ,nothing new :|


----------



## Parul

Kejriwal thappad machine! #NautankiKejri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

scorpionx said:


> What Amit Shah is doing is unlike Netaji to unite India as a nation he is actually projecting himself as a "grand strategists" clearly knowing that his hate speeches will make the Muslims more and more away from BJP. I am actually worried about the future. What will be the effect of such fear mongering among Muslim kids who are still to cross puberty.It can produce dividend for Shah and his party for this moment but at length it's suicidal. And if I have to see Shah as a grand strategist, what wrong the Mullahs do when they call for jihad and ask people to vote for Congress? Hate speeches like this make the radical mullah's call for Jihad legitimate too. It's a chain reaction arp.Once started you can't make a reverse gear.



You are just repeating the amitshah-phobic media propaganda verbatim.

What did he say ? He exhorted the people in the gathering to take revenge through ballot. He made it expicitly clear that this is not the age for taking revenge through swords and arrows. Instead the revenge is through ballot. What is so wrong about that ? And Amit Shah is not the first person to use the "revenge through ballot" line. The first time it was used by the "Nobel Peace Prize" winner Obama when exhorting the Ohioans to take revenge through ballot on the GOP.

And dear, irrespective of what BJP says/doesnt say, the muslims in the heartland arent going to vote for BJP. Even if every leader of BJP prostrates before them they will still be like a broken tape recorder stuck gujarat and babri. They havent learnt what 60 years of voting for parties like Congress and SP has given them and I dont think they will. But then that is their headache. If they want to live in the same squalid conditions routinely herded into voting for one party through inducing a fear psyche then its their choice. The electoral calculations of BJP neednt figure them in the scheme of things.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Angry Bird said:


> @levina has nothing to add. Please don't tag her on any copy of affidavits. she told me that she herself has 3 fake affidavits


Anggggryyyyyyyyyyyyyy Birddddddd
Mujhe angry naah kar.
But then you're my lil birdie so i wont take umbrage to what you said
Chal tujhe meri taraf se 

@Dem!god
Narendra modi was hiding his married status...thats the truth.
But election commission wont be able to take any action against him because it was in the year 2013 EC made it compulsory for all the columns to be filled.And Narendra Modi never "lied" technically...he left the column blank and never uttered a word about his marriage.
He's the smartest candidate for PM I would say. Hehehehe.

OMG!!! the great Indian political circus!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Hindustani78 said:


> In real you are completely siding with the corporate world and wants to justify the exploitation of the rightful owners just because they are poor and no wonders here why millions of Indians are living without basic needs, foods, education and toilets. You have already divided India into a rich and poor India and even openly making it that the rich India which is consist of a small group should rule the majority of people who are poor and exploit them.



I just have one quote for you which in my opinion sums up the problems with your views on economy,corporates, poor.

Margaret Thatcher once said - 
"The problem with socialism is that eventually you run out of other people's money [to spend]."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

LOL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455207825396858880

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

levina said:


> Anggggryyyyyyyyyyyyyy Birddddddd
> Mujhe angry naah kar.
> But then you're my lil birdie so i wont take umbrage to what you said
> Chal tujhe meri taraf se
> 
> @Dem!god
> *Narendra modi was hiding his married status...thats the truth.*



Till 2013, it was not compulsory to fill the marital status in affidavit so he left it blank , recently EC compelled it and he filled now as married , whats wrong with that ? People do not have anything to accuse him, so started personal attack , shame on them !!


----------



## Levina

Sidak said:


> Till 2013, it was not compulsory to fill the marital status in affidavit so he left it blank , recently EC compelled it and he filled now as married , whats wrong with that ? People do not have anything to accuse him, so started personal attack , shame on them !!


Did you read my lines after that "bold" part. 
I said exactly the same thing.


----------



## Parul

levina said:


> Did you read my lines after that "bold" part.
> I said exactly the same thing.



My Bad, I read only till the Bold Part... Galti say mistake ho gaya!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

DRAY said:


> What other choice you have? *A genocide of 20 crore people?* Talk some sense man, you cannot change the demography of the country, you have to live with it and work around with it.



Can we please stop these uber-exaggerations that actually have the opposite effect of what you desire - trivializing the more saner points that you might make. ?

No one is going to do any genocide -so stop this fear mongering paranoia that are baseless and have no legs to stand on. These baseless accusations are just being spread by the congress and regional parties like SP because they have no other issue to take Modi on.

So they want to spread fear psychosis among the indians, divide them into camps and get their votes.



DRAY said:


> I also hope that you would understand what will happen if Hindus take your stand that "*Two almost opposite Religions cant stand together", *this will create a major disturbance inside our country and permanently derail the very development & growth & reforms that this country badly needs.



When the bombs went off in NaMo's Patna rally, he could very easily used that for sympathy infact any other leader would have used the sympathy card, invoked sectarian hatred and reaped the political bonanza. But what did the so called "hindutva extremist" do - he asked the people gathered there to be calm and exhorted both Hindus and Muslims not to fight against each other but to fight poverty unitedly. He hasnt mentioned the Patna bomb blasts a single time from then on.

Today in Modi ki Adalat on India TV when Rajat Sharma quoted Nitish "We have to wear both topi and tilak to respect sentiments" he replied - what is the use of symbolism. Instead if one hand of the muslim kid holds the quran I will give computer on the other hand so that he can develop.

Modi is single mindedly focussed on development and economy.Dont let the media and vested interests fool you into making this election a secualrism vs communalism issue.* It is rather development vs stagnation, competence vs incompetence and governance vs policy paralysis*". As simple as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> @jha I just found out,the interview was before modi filing nomination from vadodra ,so no quid pro quo on marriage question



Yes... and after 11 PM... Must applaud his energy level. He can destroy the Secularists after attending 5 rallies. Kya aadmi hai..



GreenFoe said:


> LOL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455207825396858880



The real story goes deeper.

Anyone remembers an Aston Martin case in Mumbai recently in which son of a wealthy ( super se bhi upar wala wealth ) business was involved. And how media was reporting it as if its a big leak and nobody wants to report. People say that Chidu and Ahmad saab ganged up to extort money from that businessman for Congress campaign and some change for themselves. He did not yield. And you can the effect. Chidu is loosing his mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Sidak said:


> My Bad, I read only till the Bold Part... Galti say mistake ho gaya!.



oye mera cutipie...hoo jandaa hai.





nevah mind!!

Btw wheres the song??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

levina said:


> oye mera cutipie...hoo jandaa hai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevah mind!!
> 
> Btw wheres the song??



Song is in Bimaru Corner thread...I quoted your post there and mentioned that I've made it public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Roybot said:


> Ajay Rai ko ek bhi Bhumihar vote nahi milne wala.
> 
> Modi will win Varanasi, and win it with ease.


Both are debatable.

Ajai Rai has support of large number of Bhumihars and actually I have a feeling this contest could go any way.

Also there are talks that Ajai has been asked by the congres HQ to approach Muktar Ansaroi for support though I have doubts if that will come to fruition since the blood feud between the ansari clan and Rai clan goes back.

Then there is the joker Kejriwal. Lets see how it goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

jha said:


> For Majority of Dalits in UP this time its " Jai Modi Jai Bharat" not " Jai Bheem Jai Bharat"... Not to mention the "samman" is a big issue for them.



Looks like you too watched Open Mike 

Man it was awesome seeing so much political clarity amongst the village and small town folks that even many of the so called ecucated city people dont have.

And ofcourse, it was doubly exciting to see some of them saying, humkattar hindu hain and that they are indeed part of the Hindu dharm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Ravi Nair said:


> I come across a lot of patronising comments in this regard. Because Hindutvawaadis know that for them to be in power, they need the lower caste vote.



Dalits are also Hindus.

That the "dalits-are-not-hindus" myth only exists in your minds because you need something to castigate the other caste hindus.

Inb4 lol-you-uppercaste-lindoo, I'm actually from a backward caste myself.



Ravi Nair said:


> I can see why Ambedkar was bitter about Hindus.



It would be great if you could know he was even more bitter about Islam and that is the reason he chose buddhism to convert because he never trusted muslims to fully integrate into India and viewed Islam as a disruptive political force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

KS said:


> Looks like you too watched Open Mike
> 
> Man it was awesome seeing so much political clarity amongst the village and small town folks that even many of the so called ecucated city people dont have.
> 
> And ofcourse, it was doubly exciting to see some of them saying, humkattar hindu hain and that they are indeed part of the Hindu dharm.



Actually I have been there. The riots have affected Dalits no less and not a single BSP leader cared to meet them. And yes the villagers in UP and Bihar are really more politically shrewd than many urban folks.



Dem!god said:


>



Kya baat hai..? Sab private video kyun daalte hain..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

History will be kinder to me than the contemporary media," Manmohan Singh told reporters at a press conference earlier this year. Sanjaya Baru's book reinforces the image of a 'puppet PM'. 

Baru, who was media advisor to the PM between 2004 and 2008, compares Singh to Bheeshma who watched with impotent rage as Draupadi was disrobed and didn't put his foot down on the Kaurava succession. Excerpts from an interview...

Manmohan Singh had all the qualifications to be a great PM, if only he had acquired a political base: Sanjaya Baru - The Times of India


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Sidak said:


> History will be kinder to me than the contemporary media," Manmohan Singh told reporters at a press conference earlier this year. Sanjaya Baru's book reinforces the image of a 'puppet PM'.
> 
> Baru, who was media advisor to the PM between 2004 and 2008, compares Singh to Bheeshma who watched with impotent rage as Draupadi was disrobed and didn't put his foot down on the Kaurava succession. Excerpts from an interview...
> 
> Manmohan Singh had all the qualifications to be a great PM, if only he had acquired a political base: Sanjaya Baru - The Times of India


Failure on the left. ^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Meanwhile mere paros ke prant mein.. Didi kuch jyaada hi pareshan hain aajkal...

Change of Mind: 'Modi Magic' Forces Mamata to Campaign in Darjeeling Hills -The New Indian Express



Sidak said:


> History will be kinder to me than the contemporary media," Manmohan Singh told reporters at a press conference earlier this year. Sanjaya Baru's book reinforces the image of a 'puppet PM'.
> 
> Baru, who was media advisor to the PM between 2004 and 2008, compares Singh to Bheeshma who watched with impotent rage as Draupadi was disrobed and didn't put his foot down on the Kaurava succession. Excerpts from an interview...
> 
> Manmohan Singh had all the qualifications to be a great PM, if only he had acquired a political base: Sanjaya Baru - The Times of India



History ki maa ki aankh. You have destroyed the future of so many Indians in last ten years. History will treat you as lamest Sardaar ever. A blot on Khalsa..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

DRAY said:


> but if the kind of intolerance shown by some Modi supporters in certain threads here is any reflection of the things to come if Modi comes to power, then I really have to rethink about it.



No need to debate endlessly on whether Modi is a communal fascist or development oriented - because there is no point in debating wiht people who have made up their minds one way or other - but my question is , if not Modi, then who ?Do we have a credible alternative to him today ? Give me an honest answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> Meanwhile mere paros ke prant mein.. Didi kuch jyaada hi pareshan hain aajkal...
> 
> Change of Mind: 'Modi Magic' Forces Mamata to Campaign in Darjeeling Hills -The New Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> History ki maa ki aankh._ You have destroyed the future of so many Indians in last ten years. History will treat you as lamest Sardaar ever. A blot on Khalsa._.



Lol! you've summed it quite well - Exactly my feelings...


----------



## Dem!god

jha said:


> Kya baat hai..? Sab private video kyun daalte hain..?


nai it was aap ki adalat video...modi episode....
turned out it was private.....


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> Lol! you've summed it quite well - Exactly my feelings...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chronos

@jha @SarthakGanguly 

How certain are you guys of a Modi victory?

How certain of a BJP victory even?


----------



## KS

DRAY said:


> If you have seen the video, the way he was asking for "Badla",



Badla through ballot man. He made it quite clear that in this age it is not through swords and arrows. That violence is not a solution and you should express your badla through ballots. Why are you selectively quoting him ?



DRAY said:


> and not only this one I am talking about, there is a shift in strategy from development to Hindutva,



Really ? BJP is the only party that is actually even making an attempt to talk about jobs, electricity, development, economy etc. Which was the other party that even talks about this. All the others can manage is Modi this, Modi that. You need to understand that in a electoral exercise that involves nearly a billion people, in a party that has support of crores of people there will always be all types. If you or for example @scorpionx are going to decide your electoral choices based on what few random people online say or act, then it is utmost unfortunate. Modi addresses almost 3 rallies daily. Ever cared to listen what he talks about ? Its simple development and anti-corruption. Nothing more, nothing less. Yes there are isolated references to things that can be tagged as hindutva, but as I said they are few and far inbetween. Compare tthat to other leaders and what they have to say.Then make your choice.



DRAY said:


> , selecting that Bangalore pub moral police fellow, .



Why fail to mention that most of the outrage actually came from BJP's online supportes for that and the decision which was taken by a state leader was revoked in less than 24 hours. You hype on the negatives of BJP while somehow forgetting the positives. It is sad that in this age of information availability people are falling for such elementary misconceptions and going back again to the same old stale status quo.

[


DRAY said:


> Hindus are no way threatened in a overwhelmingly Hindu majority India.




I dont think you have ever been in a muslim majoriity area. I have a suggestion - go to any of those walled cities you have in cities like Hyderabad, lucknow, Delhi on a nice friday afternoon just during the jumma namaz and come tell me how it is. And FYI, India is not "overwhelmingly" hindu majority. The hindu population % has been steadily falling - it has fallen below the 80% - while muslim and christian population is steadily rising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

KS said:


> You are just repeating the amitshah-phobic media propaganda verbatim.
> 
> What did he say ? He exhorted the people in the gathering to take revenge through ballot. He made it expicitly clear that this is not the age for taking revenge through swords and arrows. Instead the revenge is through ballot. What is so wrong about that ? And Amit Shah is not the first person to use the "revenge through ballot" line. The first time it was used by the "Nobel Peace Prize" winner Obama when exhorting the Ohioans to take revenge through ballot on the GOP.
> 
> And dear, irrespective of what BJP says/doesnt say, the muslims in the heartland arent going to vote for BJP. Even if every leader of BJP prostrates before them they will still be like a broken tape recorder stuck gujarat and babri. They havent learnt what 60 years of voting for parties like Congress and SP has given them and I dont think they will. But then that is their headache. If they want to live in the same squalid conditions routinely herded into voting for one party through inducing a fear psyche then its their choice. The electoral calculations of BJP neednt figure them in the scheme of things.


Nothing wrong in urging voters to take revenge through ballots. But in my opinion it is wrong to support his actions just as "Amitshah-phobic media propaganda verbatism". What he spoke in the farm house in Bijnor just one day after his speech in Shamili, is no different from the insanity and absurd rhetoric that Azam Khan and co are used to spill every day. I find it difficult to understand how can you reconcile the both opposing views,one at national level and another one firmly state specific? You can not term Muslims as "Invaders and rapists of Hindus" in Bijnor and can not talk about religious harmony and equality for all in Delhi. It's a double standard. And i see it amusing the kind of defence are coming for such blots like Shah. Honestly, yesterday what Modi said in his interview (That every religion leads to God and every body will be safe under his rule) simply does not conform with what Shah tries to do as a "Strategy" and I am astonished to see how difficult it has become to understand this simple thing.


@KS
I am not going to change my vote for idiots like Shah. I have specific reasons why I won't vote for Congress or any regional parties. But I just do not support radicals like Shah and Azam Khan,that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> @jha @SarthakGanguly
> 
> How certain are you guys of a Modi victory?
> 
> How certain of a BJP victory even?



A certain Congress Leader was asked " Kya Modi jee haarenge Varanasi se .."
He replied " Modi ke naam par A, B, C, D, Table, Chair sab jeet rahe hain. Woh kaise haarenge "..

Now if A, B, C, D, Table and Chairs are winning in Congress leader's opinion, need i say more..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bronxbull

Ravi Nair said:


> @jha @SarthakGanguly
> 
> How certain are you guys of a Modi victory?
> 
> How certain of a BJP victory even?



I am not much confident,but yes we ll certainly see a good performance from the NDA.


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> A certain Congress Leader was asked " Kya Modi jee haarenge Varanasi se .."
> He replied " Modi ke naam par A, B, C, D, Table, Chair sab jeet rahe hain. Woh kaise haarenge "..
> 
> Now if A, B, C, D, Table and Chairs are winning in Congress leader's opinion, need i say more..?



I don't know man, I am just nervous that's all.

India needs growth, and that growth is achieved by cutting red tape and making it easier to do business.


----------



## kaykay

Ravi Nair said:


> @jha @SarthakGanguly
> 
> How certain are you guys of a Modi victory?
> 
> How certain of a BJP victory even?


Brother let me tell you one thing, Its not about whether Modi is winning, Its only about Modi is winning with how lakhs margin.
In Vadodara, Mistry is a big zero against Modi while in Varanasi, even if all combined field a single candidate against Modi, He will win though margin will be less say 1-2 lakhs else even bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

bronxbull said:


> I am not much confident,but yes we ll certainly see a good performance from the NDA.



BJP folks are confident but not complacent. When good news start coming from totally unexpected quarters like Assam , Odisha and Bengal, confidence level will certainly go up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Whenever a Namazwadi Party leader utters some BS his colleagues jumps to their defense by saying something even more BS


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> I don't know man, I am just nervous that's all.
> 
> India needs growth, and that growth is achieved by cutting red tape and making it easier to do business.



For that we will have to wait for 16 May.I am moving out of India if BJP does not win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

scorpionx said:


> Nothing wrong in urging voters to take revenge through ballots. But in my opinion it is wrong to support his actions just as "Amitshah-phobic media propaganda verbatism". What he spoke in the farm house in Bijnor just one day after his speech in Shamili, is no different from the insanity and absurd rhetoric that Azam Khan and co are used to spill every day. I find it difficult to understand how can you reconcile the both opposing views,one at national level and another one firmly state specific? You can not term Muslims as "Invaders and rapists of Hindus" in Bijnor and can not talk about religious harmony and equality for all in Delhi. It's a double standard. And i see it amusing the kind of defence are coming for such blots like Shah. Honestly, yesterday what Modi said in his interview (That every religion leads to God and every body will be safe under his rule) simply does not conform with what Shah tries to do as a "Strategy" and I am astonished to see how difficult it has become to understand this simple thing.
> 
> 
> @KS
> I am not going to change my vote for idiots like Shah. I have specific reasons why I won't vote for Congress or any regional parties. But I just do not support radicals like Shah and Azam Khan,that's all.



Lets just agree to disagree and move on. You have to be there in that part of UP to understand the anger of the jats and dalits affected by the riots and the betrayal they felt when none of the parties except BJP even cared to visit them. Politicians from the so called secular parties would pass through jat villages affected by riots enroute the muslim villages but wont stop for even a formality. And regarding the "rapists and invaders", do you have a video recording or anything..cause I haavent heard of that ?

I dont trust what the media says about Amit Shah and a lot of my misconceptions - yes I too had it about him - were answered when I watched his Ghoshnpatra debate on ABP news and Aap ki Adalat. I now believe he is more misunderstood and there is a propaganda against him.

Elections in India - with over 800 million voters - is a complex job and dont miss the forest for the trees. That is all I have to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Probal Basak: For Bengal, BJP thinking of the long term | Business Standard

Guys read this a good article about bjp's rise and long term goals in Bengal and how its already started worrying both CPI and TMC both of them accusing each other for bjp's entry in Bengal. Modi outperforming even Lord Ram in making BJP a major political force throughout the country.


----------



## KS

DRAY said:


> minority who is facing the threat of getting bullied by the majority.


Really ?
You are from Bengal right ? You dont like asking votes in the name of "hindu" "hindu" right..? But you are ok with asking votes in the name of "muslim" "muslim"..like what TMC or CPM does..why is that do ?

Plus you need to understand just like the minority cannot be bullied by the majority, the will of the majority cannot be held hostage to the whims of the minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kbd-raaf

IMHO Amit Shah has one of the sharpest political minds in the BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

KS said:


> Lets just agree to disagree and move on. You have to be there in that part of UP to understand the anger of the jats and dalits affected by the riots and the betrayal they felt when none of the parties except BJP even cared to visit them. Politicians from the so called secular parties would pass through jat villages affected by riots enroute the muslim villages but wont stop for even a formality. And regarding the "rapists and invaders", do you have a video recording or anything..cause I haavent heard of that ?
> 
> I dont trust what the media says about Amit Shah and a lot of my misconceptions - yes I too had it about him - were answered when I watched his Ghoshnpatra debate on ABP news and Aap ki Adalat. I now believe he is more misunderstood and there is a propaganda against him.
> 
> Elections in India - with over 800 million voters - is a complex job and dont miss the forest for the trees. That is all I have to say.


No I don't have any recorded proof as of now. But this is what the Telegraph reported few days back


> However, a day after the Shamli speech, Amit Shah addressed a gathering of Jat leaders in a farm house in Bijnor, where he forgot to take the usual rhetorical precautions. The Bijnor speech was reported by the Hindi news channel, Aaj Tak (_YouTube watch?v=PCjYDbwdQsY_). While attacking the BSP and Mayavati, Amit Shah made great play with the fact that both the BSP and the BJP had fielded exactly the same number of Dalit candidates in UP. He then moved to his clinching argument. Mayavati, said Shah, in her eagerness to win the votes of a particular community (_varg vishesh_), a community that violated the honour of his assembled audience’s sisters and daughters (_jo behen-betiyon…ki aabru pe haath dalta hai_), had alotted that community 19 Lok Sabha tickets in the province, more even than the 17 she had given Dalits.



And off course I am not going to miss the forests for such bushes. That's why I don't want another handicapped government like UPA and want Modi to get a fair opportunity to prove himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

This just keeps getting better..

Celebrity Tamil novelist supports Narendra Modi, gets threat | The Indian Express | Page 99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> For that we will have to wait for 16 May.*I am moving out of India if BJP does not win.*



Sorry, that's my Copyright.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Sorry, that's my Copyright.



Tujhe Hasina didi, BD may Asylum dey dengee!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

arp2041 said:


> Sorry, that's my Copyright.



We all have to don't have much choice after Private sector reservation bill is passed


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> Sorry, that's my Copyright.


So shifting to ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

In Punjab...


----------



## Android

Varun Gandhi has gone astray, show him the right path, Priyanka cousin says | Gujarat Headline
let's see how this family drama plays out


----------



## dray

@KS There are some people who are supporting Modi for better governance and development, some are very frustrated with Congress and supporting Modi in the hope for a better alternative, and some are supporting him for Hindutva which you can choose to call Assertive Hindutva or Radical Hindutva as per your understanding. 

I am supporting Modi for the first two reasons, and I believe a combination of a capable government and a credible internal & external security infrastructure is far more effective & desirable to counter any perceived rising Islamic threat than Assertive or Radical Hindutva that largely shows the similar characteristics of Assertive or Radical Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

BJP's PM nominee Narendra Modi addresses a rally in Chikkaballapur, Karnataka. While addressing the rally Narendra Modi attacked the Congress on rising price of gas and also hit out at Veerappa Moily saying he hasn't fulfilled promises. "Moily was Petroleum Minister and all he kept doing is just deciding should I give 9 or 12 cylinders?," Narendra Modi said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

scorpionx said:


> No I don't have any recorded proof as of now. But this is what the Telegraph reported few days b.



This is exactly what I feared. To know the editorial slant of Telegraph just look out for the political inclinations of Manini Chatterjee. its editor.


----------



## farhan_9909

So who is expected to win?

preliminary results of any state?

Does AAP has any chance of clear majority or even a coalition govt with Congress?


----------



## dray

KS said:


> Really ?
> You are from Bengal right ? You dont like asking votes in the name of "hindu" "hindu" right..? But you are ok with asking votes in the name of "muslim" "muslim"..like what TMC or CPM does..why is that do ?
> 
> Plus you need to understand just like the minority cannot be bullied by the majority, the will of the majority cannot be held hostage to the whims of the minority.



Mate, try not to pick up portions of my posts as per your convenience, and that comment also has a history. 



scorpionx said:


> DRAY, somebody hacked your account!!!!





DRAY said:


> The rebel inside me was awaken by the Hindu/Hindi hardliners.
> 
> But I was never a Hindutva type, recently during last 2-3 days I am angry with the kind of intolerance being shown over certain silly issues, in a way I am looking at it from the alternative point of view of a minority who is facing the threat of getting bullied by the majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

farhan_9909 said:


> So who is expected to win?
> 
> preliminary results of any state?
> 
> Does AAP has any chance of clear majority or even a coalition govt with Congress?



1.BJP
2.No all on 16th may but heavy polling and some online ground reports suggest historic win for bjp+
3.0-5 seats at most

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

farhan_9909 said:


> So who is expected to win?
> 
> preliminary results of any state?
> 
> Does AAP has any chance of clear majority or even a coalition govt with Congress?



Results are going to get declared on 16th May. Poll trends are saying BJP will get maximum # of seats...

Majority seats is 272...Aap would hardly win 4 to 5 seats.....Arvind Kejriwal took oath of his children - Na ham Congress ka Support lenge, na denge....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*Zaidu Leaks *
April 10

64% voters turnout in Delhi is a proof that 36% #Indians want a separate country. #Election14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Sidak said:


> Results are going to get declared on 16th May. Poll trends are saying BJP will get maximum # of seats...
> 
> Majority seats is 272...Aap would hardly win 4 to 5 seats.....Arvind Kejriwal took oath of his children - Na ham Congress ka Support lenge, na denge....



I really doubt AAP will get 5 seats,My prediction is atleast 100.

Anyway we Pakistanis respects the mandate of Indian people,Be it BJP or AAP or any other coalition front

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

farhan_9909 said:


> So who is expected to win?
> 
> preliminary results of any state?
> 
> Does AAP has any chance of clear majority or even a coalition govt with Congress?



BJP and its allies win although will fall just a bit short of majority

All results will be out on same day(May 16th)

As per all pre poll surveys and opinion polls AAP win max to max 4-5 seats which has started to look unlikely after their poor performance in Delhi Congress and allies around 100 seats their lowest ever figure till date even if they join hand which is highly unlikely they are far away from forming the government while the front runner NDA(BJP and allies) will end up around 250 seats around 20 less than what required for majority and thus will just have to look for some independent candidates and 1-2 small to regional parties to touch the mark and form the government. These are all predictions and Indian public in past has given many surprises BJP campaign has really gained strength in last few days after performing better even in unexpected regions and who knows might even get majority on their own :fingers crossed:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

farhan_9909 said:


> I really doubt AAP will get 5 seats,My prediction is atleast 100.
> 
> Anyway we Pakistanis respects the mandate of Indian people,Be it BJP or AAP or any other coalition front



You live in TV world ,Even in delhi (which is their bastion & has just 7 seats) they have very low chance of winning more than two.

*1 Loksabha seat = 10 delhi assembly *seats(in delhi)*,they won 28 assembly* seats last time .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

which party does nitish kumar belong to?

Does he has any chance to become PM of india?

I really admire him


----------



## Parul

farhan_9909 said:


> which party does nitish kumar belong to?
> 
> Does he has any chance to become PM of india?
> 
> I really admire him



JDU. He has dream of becoming Indian PM. However, in this life, his dream won't be fulfilled....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

farhan_9909 said:


> which party does nitish kumar belong to?
> 
> Does he has any chance to become PM of india?
> 
> I really admire him


 Janata Dal (United) also called JD(U) they will win 5-7 seats so no chance of becoming PM and is likely to loose even his CM chair next year.


----------



## Parul

_Lok Sabha polls: Aam Aadmi Party admits it is badly stretched _
_
Lok Sabha polls: AAP admits it is badly stretched - The Times of India_


----------



## GreenFoe

farhan_9909 said:


> which party does nitish kumar belong to?
> 
> Does he has any chance to become PM of india?
> 
> I really admire him



Janta dal united,was with bjp alliance when he came to pak ,but then they walked out because of modis candidature .

With BJP they won 20,now they will be squeezed out because Bihar fight is between cong+lalu alliance and bjp .


----------



## farhan_9909

But on Pakistani media it seems like AAP is the only winner.They are all praises for kajrival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Sidak said:


> JDU. He has dream of becoming Indian PM. However, in this life, his dream won't be fulfilled....


 
Waisee @levina yeh *Parul* ko koii multiple personality disorder tou nahin ? 

Kabhiii *Parul* hotiii haiii tou kabhiii *Flamingo* aur Abbb tou *Sidak* ! 

Rumor has it that her next username is going to be *Rajnikanth ki Bovaaa* !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

farhan_9909 said:


> But on Pakistani media it seems like AAP is the only winner.They are all praises for kajrival.



Usko India may kuch log tabhi toh Pakistani Agent khete hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

farhan_9909 said:


> But on Pakistani media it seems like AAP is the only winner.They are all praises for kajrival.


Maybe because of his party's softness towards pak related issues !

What i've seen in your TV shows that they dont know much about Indian politics .


To understand how indian politics work Read National election(post poll) study of CSDS


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> Waisee @levina yeh *Parul* ko koii multiple personality disorder tou nahin ?
> 
> Kabhiii *Parul* hotiii haiii tou kabhiii *Flamingo* aur Abbb tou *Sidak* !
> 
> Rumor has it that her next username is going to be *Rajnikanth ki Bovaaa* !



Next username is going to be Fake Kashmiri Armstrong...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

after General Elections BJP must towards becoming a major political force in TN and WB before both states go for assembly elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

DRAY said:


> @KS There are some people who are supporting Modi for better governance and development, some are very frustrated with Congress and supporting Modi in the hope for a better alternative, and some are supporting him for Hindutva which you can choose to call Assertive Hindutva or Radical Hindutva as per your understanding.



As I said its an election involving over 800 million voters and it cant be fought on a single agendax nor will everyone support the same party you support for the same reason. It's the very essence of democracy.



DRAY said:


> I am supporting Modi for the first two reasons, and I believe a combination of a capable government and a credible internal & external security infrastructure is far more effective & desirable to counter any perceived rising Islamic threat than Assertive or Radical Hindutva that largely shows the similar characteristics of Assertive or Radical Islam.



My point is simple - had it not been for the fake, hypocritical version of secularism that is currently on show by the parties like Congress, SP, TMC, Communists etc, there wouldnt have been a Hindu right wing in the first place. The more these parties pander to muslims, the more strength the Hindu right wing will get. You talk about "regional parties protecting from bigotry", really ? As far as I know muslims are politically powerful and its the hindus in villages of WB who are getting shafted more often than the muslims in communal riots. Who is going to protect them ?

And you say Hindutva is not the answer to radical Islam. Hindutva is just an expression of nationalism. A country as diverse as India needs some common thread to keep it united and I view Hindutva as one. On a unrelated note, until we have true secularism and a credible internal security apparatus, groups like VHP, BD are needed "just in case". I have no compunctions in saying that. That is the harsh reality of India. Did you see the news about Islamists pelting stones on Ram Navami procession ?



DRAY said:


> I
> Mate, try not to pick up portions of my posts as per your convenience, and that comment also has a history.



Im not picking on this specific issue - just on a broader level. The so called secularists have absolutely no problem when politicians go to seek mullahs or pastors for the muslim or chrsitian votes. They have no problem when fatwas are issues or church asks to vote for a particular candidate. But all hell breaks loose when someone utters the name Hindu in elections. Why this double standard ? In your state, Mamata hobnobs with Shahi Imam of the tipu sultan mosque for the muslim votes..you have no problem with that ?But only when RSS asks votes in the name of Hindus..

Unless this blatant double standard is rectified and true secularism brought in, the Hindu right will only gain in strength and justifiably so.x

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

GreenFoe said:


> Maybe because of his party's softness towards pak related issues !
> 
> What i've seen in your TV shows that they dont know much about Indian politics .
> 
> 
> To understand how indian politics work Read National election(post poll) study of CSDS



I agree,Hell i don't know yet what this Lok sabha is and how someone can make it to PM in India since the whole election concept is different from Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Sidak said:


> Next username is going to be Fake Kashmiri Armstrong...


 
So much jealousy that you don't have a username like myself & aren't a Kashmiri like me ! 

Its not good for you....you know - Koi baaat nahin if you're not as Exceptional as your Big Brother *Armstrong the Magnificent* tou its not the end of the world !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Modi in Chikmagalur ....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455256917535772672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

farhan_9909 said:


> I agree,Hell i don't know yet what this Lok sabha is and how someone can make it to PM in India since the whole election concept is different from Pakistan



Both country follow Parliamentary democracy so the pattern is mostly same. Lok sabha means Lower house of Parliament I guess guys call it MNA in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> So much jealousy that you don't have a username like myself & aren't a Kashmiri like me !
> 
> Its not good for you....you know - Koi baaat nahin if you're not as Exceptional as your Big Brother *Armstrong the Magnificent* tou its not the end of the world !



I ain't jealously of anyone. I am happy of whom I am, don't want to fake like you...Mr. Fake Kashmiri...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

farhan_9909 said:


> I agree,Hell i don't know yet what this Lok sabha is and how someone can make it to PM in India since the whole election concept is different from Pakistan



*Lok*=world,that why we say people as 'Log'
*Sabha* =Jirga,Old indo European tradition

Loksabha is lower house of indian parliament,there are 543 seats in it and any party or alliance which has 272+ seats will have his prime minister and Cabinet.

Yes as @Android said both have almost same legislature ,Both follow British west minister system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Sidak said:


> I ain't jealously of anyone. I am happy of whom I am, don't want to fake like you...Mr. Fake Kashmiri...


 
Oh please stop lying.....I know that before going to bed you pray 'Oh God please make me as Perfect as my Big Brother Armstrong - Please' !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Tremendous response to Rahul G's roadshow.. @cheekybird

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

jha said:


> Tremendous response to Rahul G's roadshow.. @cheekybird


Ye apne khud photo shop ki Hai?


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Tremendous response to Rahul G's roadshow.. @cheekybird



I think this is gwalior !


----------



## jha

cheekybird said:


> Ye apne khud photo shop ki Hai?



Arey nahi... Mujhe photoshop karni nahi aati...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


> Ye apne khud photo shop ki Hai?



Us din Curfew laga hua tha..........yeh log jaltey hai apke pyarey Rahul Bhaiya sey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in Lucknow..

Lucknow Congress President resigns -


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> Us din Curfew laga hua tha..........yeh log jaltey hai apke pyarey Rahul Bhaiya sey


Bhai ho ga apka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Us din Curfew laga hua tha..........yeh log jaltey hai apke pyarey Rahul Bhaiya sey



Bhaiya...?  I thought... Never mind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@jha @Sidak @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe Conspiracy 101

Did Prime Minister Manmohan Singh use Sanjay Baru's book to set record straight? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha @Sidak @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe Conspiracy 101
> 
> Did Prime Minister Manmohan Singh use Sanjay Baru's book to set record straight? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



I do believe in this conspiracy. MMS was closest to Sanjay Baru. I think this books has the blessings of MMS. Probably a parting shot to the dynasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> I do believe in this conspiracy. MMS was closest to Sanjay Baru. I think this books has the blessings of MMS. Probably a parting shot to the dynasty.



I also believe that even MMS is saying (whispering to be precise) - ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!!


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> I do believe in this conspiracy. MMS was closest to Sanjay Baru. I think this books has the blessings of MMS. Probably a parting shot to the dynasty.



Yes he saved himself and put all blame on rest

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454682404213366784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> I also believe that even MMS is saying (whispering to be precise) - ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!!



Well some congress leaders are whispering that they would prefer Varun Gandhi as leader of Congress...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @jha @Sidak @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe Conspiracy 101
> 
> Did Prime Minister Manmohan Singh use Sanjay Baru's book to set record straight? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


There is some substance to this theory. Congress party is bound to make MMS scapegoat for their loss in this election. Infact in some quarters it has started already. This could just be a pre-emptive strike by MMS to counter the obvious.


----------



## asad71

jha said:


> Bhaiya...?  I thought... Never mind



Trying to look Muslim, eh? Has he been circumcised?


----------



## arp2041

asad71 said:


> Trying to look Muslim, eh? Has he been circumcised?



aja mere Professional bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

asad71 said:


> Trying to look Muslim, eh? Has he been circumcised?



 Kya islamic nazariya hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

KS said:


> As I said its an election involving over 800 million voters and it cant be fought on a single agendax nor will everyone support the same party you support for the same reason. It's the very essence of democracy.



The main issue is this election is the economy, inflation and corruption, even BJP is not giving emphasis to Hindutva in this election. Hindutva and secularism is being dragged into all this needlessly and it is failing to enchant the majority Hindu voters of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Here he makes SIKHS fools


----------



## Parul

asad71 said:


> Here he makes SIKHS fools



a_sad Miah, CM of Punjab made him where the Turban and he ain't making anyone Fool...It's you who is making fool of yourself by posting loathe of crap...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Yeh lo...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455266713504722944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455208075188645889

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> a_sad Miah, CM of Punjab made him where the Turban and he ain't making anyone Fool...It's you who is making fool of yourself by posting loathe of crap...



He wont understand what you wrote.. He needs this..


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> He wont understand what you wrote.. He needs this..



Isse bhi iska kuch nahi hone wala._.I'm Sikh, aur who mujhe last year Punjabi Seekha raha tha which is supposed to be my Mother Tounge_...Allah say prathna karo ki woh ise akal dey, kyo burnol lagne say akal nahi militi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Isse bhi iska kuch nahi hone wala._.I'm Sikh, aur who mujhe last year Punjabi Seekha raha tha which is supposed to be my Mother Tounge_...Allah say prathna karo ki woh ise akal dey, kyo burnol lagne say akal nahi militi...



Mujhey yeh bata ki iss C ko Professional bana kisney bana diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon




----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Mujhey yeh bata ki iss C ko Professional bana kisney bana diya



Yeh toh webby ya phir aero bata sakta hai.... Main soch rahi hoon ki meri post ka kya reply karenge a_sad miah...


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Android said:


>



Frank Ocean - Pink Matter lyrics

"Close my eyes and fall into you
My god she's giving me pleasure"



Now we what Rahul Gandhi meant by "Congress worker ko maza aaya hai, ab main desh ke logon ko maza dena chahata hoon"


----------



## Parul

BJP leader Arun Jaitley in his blog slams the Congress over the claims in the book 'The Accidental Prime Minister' stating that it only confirms what the country ordinarily suspected. Jaitley also says that PM must introspect as to how his tenure impacted on the institution of Prime Minister'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

asad71 said:


> Here he makes SIKHS fools


 
So according to you he's telling Sikhs that he's Sikh? Are you prefessionally stupid?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Sidak said:


> Yeh toh webby ya phir aero bata sakta hai.... Main soch rahi hoon ki meri post ka kya reply karenge a_sad miah...


Naah wo reply nahi karta when he is confronted, uski fatt jaati hai, he might give you a negative rating instead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> Naah wo reply nahi karta when he is confronted, uski fatt jaati hai, he might give you a *negative rating* instead



Now I know the SECRET of your -2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455287065261768704


----------



## Parul

ExtraOdinary said:


> Naah wo reply nahi karta when he is confronted, uski fatt jaati hai, he might give you a negative rating instead



I am aware of it....Everything in my Post is Positive. Hence, he can't give - rating to me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

kaykay said:


> Its very easy to blame 'corrupt' system for everything and move on. Every citizen is a part of system and if we all combined are unable to stop corruption then more or less majorty of citizens are corrupts itself in one way or another.



So you are saying that its not the system but the citizens who are corrupt . Majority of citizens doesn't even knows about the system and just they believe in the people who are in sitting in power . No wonders why majority of Indians are without basic needs and are suffering since their birth.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

......self delete.....mshitake ho gaya babu


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Did I call you a Jhollawala..? Read my posts again... You still have some distance to cover before you are a Jhollawala.



You did told that the type of jhollawala . Kindly keep the debates clean and no need for your chanikya formula here. 



> Hehehehe.. Very poor comeback... You really have lot to learn from your fellow comrades.



See again the same Chanikya talks . always shoot the messenger who brings the messenger. 




> This is what I am asking..? What is the "real issue"..? Wealth distribution or, Illegal mining..? I have replied on both counts and you are running away from the answers by repeating same rhetoric.



Illegal mining is even one of the issue related to wealth distribution and equal shares . You people should stop filling pockets by exploiting the rightful owners . Fear God and give them what belongs to them. 




> Exploit whom..? You..? Are you getting exploited here..? Kindly alert your comrades.



Its the people who are getting exploited and even i have been exploited by those who are misusing their powers and using cheap tactics .


----------



## Parul

NCP chief Sharad Pawar makes a veiled attack on Modi. Pawar says, "Someone is dreaming to become Hitler in this country. We shouldn't allow such forces to succeed. We must foil his attempt in this elections".


----------



## Manvantaratruti

KS said:


> As I said its an election involving over 800 million voters and it cant be fought on a single agendax nor will everyone support the same party you support for the same reason. It's the very essence of democracy.
> 
> My point is simple - had it not been for the fake, hypocritical version of secularism that is currently on show by the parties like Congress, SP, TMC, Communists etc, there wouldnt have been a Hindu right wing in the first place. The more these parties pander to muslims, the more strength the Hindu right wing will get. You talk about "regional parties protecting from bigotry", really ? As far as I know muslims are politically powerful and its the hindus in villages of WB who are getting shafted more often than the muslims in communal riots. Who is going to protect them ?
> 
> And you say Hindutva is not the answer to radical Islam. Hindutva is just an expression of nationalism. A country as diverse as India needs some common thread to keep it united and I view Hindutva as one. On a unrelated note, until we have true secularism and a credible internal security apparatus, groups like VHP, BD are needed "just in case". I have no compunctions in saying that. That is the harsh reality of India. Did you see the news about Islamists pelting stones on Ram Navami procession ?
> 
> Im not picking on this specific issue - just on a broader level. The so called secularists have absolutely no problem when politicians go to seek mullahs or pastors for the muslim or chrsitian votes. They have no problem when fatwas are issues or church asks to vote for a particular candidate. But all hell breaks loose when someone utters the name Hindu in elections. Why this double standard ? In your state, Mamata hobnobs with Shahi Imam of the tipu sultan mosque for the muslim votes..you have no problem with that ?But only when RSS asks votes in the name of Hindus..
> 
> Unless this blatant double standard is rectified and true secularism brought in, the Hindu right will only gain in strength and justifiably so.x



Long time no see .......


----------



## Hindustani78

Soumitra said:


> @Hindustani78 let us say there was no mining - Legal or Illegal. How do you suppose the poor tribal would have benfitted economically.
> 
> Capitalism follows simple principle of Risk and Return. A capitalist/MNC mining corporation puts the risk in form of investment and he gets a return in form of profit. If there is no risk there will be no return.
> 
> A simple land owner (I dont know if the adivasis even own that land but lets say for argument sake that since they have lived there for centuries they own the land) does not put any risk so how does he expect to get a return? this is a simple philosophy a communist never understands.




Tribal lands are protected for tribal people and those lands do belongs to the tribal people and tribal people were given assurances that they will not get disturbed and they will get equal opportunities. Openly exploitation of Tribal people are going on in which people like you are benefiting from their looted resources. Those who have come in power via democracy over tribal people are selling those tribal lands to the multi national companies without giving proper share to the rightful owners. 

People like you don't understand what were the treaties made with the tribal people because you outsiders never think in terms of humanity but just always loot people. land belonging to scheduled castes or tribes cannot be bought by non-dalits, including companies, as such transactions are unconstitutional. So please keep out your chanakiya formulas



onu1886 said:


> I just have one quote for you which in my opinion sums up the problems with your views on economy,corporates, poor.
> 
> Margaret Thatcher once said -
> "The problem with socialism is that eventually you run out of other people's money [to spend]."



Talk here is about Indian Schedule tribes and according to section 42 , ST/SC lands cant be bought by non dalits including companies. So please stop this exploitation and end illegal mining business.


----------



## scorpionx

KS said:


> This is exactly what I feared. To know the editorial slant of Telegraph just look out for the political inclinations of Manini Chatterjee. its editor.



Why shoot the messenger? You can refute the report as a false one (which is unlikely) but questioning the journalist's intention is not a healthy sign.

(I am fed up with the kind of argument like "You are saying this because you are a Bengali Communist." At least now I can expect that we can get beyond that kind of argument.)


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> You did told that the type of jhollawala . Kindly keep the debates clean and no need for your chanikya formula here.
> 
> 
> 
> See again the same Chanikya talks . always shoot the messenger who brings the messenger.



Hmm.... Now tell us whats the need of pretending to be an Indian..? You could have simply asked the questions while showing the correct country flags.



> Illegal mining is even one of the issue related to wealth distribution and equal shares . You people should stop filling pockets by exploiting the rightful owners . Fear God and give them what belongs to them.



So basically its wealth distribution..? Pray tell me why the naxalites are so few when millions are languishing in the poor status. Also why is my Paperwala not a naxalite.

I am kind of agnostic. So, no I cant convert myself with your sermon to fear from your God. And sadly I dont have anything which I have not rightfully earned so cant give anything to "them". You can start giving though.



> Its the people who are getting exploited and even i have been exploited by those who are misusing their powers and using cheap tactics .



Hmm.. SO now you are one of those who got exploited. Feel sad for the person who exploited you.


----------



## arp2041

scorpionx said:


> Why shoot the messenger? You can refute the report as a false one (which is unlikely) but *questioning the journalist's intention is not a healthy sign.*
> 
> (I am fed up with the kind of argument like "You are saying this because you are a Bengali Communist." At least now I can expect that we can get beyond that kind of argument.)



Dude I don't know what you two are arguing about, but in 21st Century, I don't trust ANY journalist.

You have to agree that Journalists have one or other party's affiliation.

How do you think Mr. Sardhesai got 52 crore bunglow?? How do you think Barkha Dutt gets Padmavibhushan?? Why is Pankaj Pachauri (former anchor at NDTV) now media advisor to PM now?? I think you do know Pronoy Roy relations with Prakash Karat also.

I saw Manini Chatterjee on CSDS survey debate on CNN IBN, & clearly, she is a center leftist, she was clutching straws to counter argue on direct BJP facts.


----------



## Parul

*PMO to seek Modi's views on disclosing Gujarat govt's letters with Vajpayee after 2002 riots*

NEW DELHI: The Prime Minister's Office will take the nod of Gujarat government and chief minister Narendra Modi for releasing the correspondence exchanged with the then Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee after the post-Godhra riots in 2002.

The information was earlier denied by the Central Public Information Officer of the PMO SE Rizwi citing section 8(1)(h) of the RTI Act, without giving any reasons, which exempts information that would impede the process of investigation or apprehension or prosecution of offenders.

The decision was overturned during the appeal before his senior Krishan Kumar, director PMO, where the applicant had objected to the response of the CPIO saying he failed to give germane reasons behind denial of information.

The applicant had also underlined that the correspondence was 11 years old and was not likely to have an impact on the investigation, apprehension and prosecution of offenders.

Upholding the reasons given by the applicant, the appellate authority directed the CPIO to provide additional details with regards to the case.

"As regards contention that the grounds for exemption claimed under section 8(1) (h) are not tenable, CPIO PMO is directed to obtain fresh inputs in this regard and provide the same to the applicant within 15 working days," Krishan Kumar, director and Appellate authority had decided.

In the latest response to six-and-a-half month old RTI application, Rizvi said after the appeal decision that the matter was referred to the office for fresh inputs.

"It is informed that third party (Gujarat government and Modi in the present case) consultation under Section 11(1) of the RTI Act is underway on a similar request and response regarding disclosure of information in this regard will be provided to you after due process as envisaged in section 11 of the Act is completed," he said. 

According to the section 11 of the RTI Act, a notice seeking views of the third party have to be taken with in five days of filing request but CPIO did not issue any such letter within the period.

The matter of third party consultation was raised citing an existing process which has been on seeking the views.

"The Central Public Information Officer or State Public Information Officer, as the case may be, shall, within five days from the receipt of the request, give a written notice to such third party of the request...," the Act says.

The RTI applicant had sought copy of all communications exchanged between the PMO and the Gujarat government between February 27, 2002 and April 30, 2002 on the law and order situation in the state.

The applicant had also sought copy of the communication exchanged between Vajpayee and Modi during that period which saw tense atmosphere in the state.

While refusing disclosure of information, the country's top office did not give any reasons as to how disclosure of information would attract section 8(1)(h) even though Delhi high court has made it clear that cogent reasons be given while denying information under the clause.

"It is apparent that the mere existence of an investigation process cannot be a ground for refusal of the information; the authority withholding information must show satisfactory reasons as to why the release of such information would hamper the investigation process.

"Such reasons should be germane, and the opinion of the process being hampered should be reasonable and based on some material. Sans this consideration, Section 8(1)(h) and other such provisions would become the haven for dodging demands for information," Justice Ravindra Bhat had held.

PMO to seek Modi's views on disclosing Gujarat govt's letters with Vajpayee after 2002 riots - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

@arp2041

If the report is false I rest my case.But what I am saying is if the report is true why should I inquire about Malini Chatterjee's political inclination? I know we have news traders (  ) today but point is if the news is authentic then should we ignore it because the reporter belongs to opposition?


----------



## arp2041

scorpionx said:


> @arp2041
> 
> If the report is false I rest my case.But what I am saying is if the report is true why should I inquire about Malini Chatterjee's political inclination? I know we have news traders (  ) today but point is if the news is authentic then should we ignore it because the reporter belongs to opposition?



Please give me the link & what was it all about..............??

ahah....saw the Modi Interview ha??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Hmm.... Now tell us whats the need of pretending to be an Indian..? You could have simply asked the questions while showing the correct country flags.



Oh now something new from your side. I am Indian , native one and my forefathers are native Indians. 



> So basically its wealth distribution..? Pray tell me why the naxalites are so few when millions are languishing in the poor status. Also why is my Paperwala not a naxalite.



Instead of asking me question start giving me answer. No non dalits can buy lands which belongs to ST/SC including MNC and those who are indulge in illegal mining and exploiting the poor people are not ST/SC but are from forward and upper caste and robbing the rightful owners day and night. Cant you see that this is corruption ? 



> I am kind of agnostic. So, no I cant convert myself with your sermon to fear from your God. And sadly I dont have anything which I have not rightfully earned so cant give anything to "them". You can start giving though.



You be whatever it doesn't matter but you know what is right and what is wrong and you need to give answer for all this which you cant deny . Now the truth is infront of you , change yourself and do the rightful thing . 





> Hmm.. SO now you are one of those who got exploited. Feel sad for the person who exploited you.


 

There are millions who are being exploited and those who are exploiting are using all sort of wrong things to be in power and not even understanding that such tactics are forbidden. Give the rightful owners they share and stop exploitation.


----------



## scorpionx

arp2041 said:


> Please give me the link & what was it all about..............??
> 
> ahah....saw the Modi Interview ha??



I do not agree with the article entirely. But the Shah part really disturbs me.
His masters voice

Haan. Interview dekha. Prompt answers and good answers.


----------



## Parul

_Here is the full transcript of the India TV interview:
_
Rajat Sharma: Important leaders of our country - Sonia, Chidambaram, Sharad -they are all worried that wherever they go, they get to hear “Abki baar, Modi Sarkar”.

Modi; I didn’t know that high profile people could be worried about such issues. If they are worried they it’s a sign of being small minded not big.

RS: Sonia said that advertisements are being circulated in every corner of the country that project one man being the cure of all ailments. He is being presented as a miracle.

Modi: Even I heard her saying that BJP has got a magician. I thought magicians make items vanish on stage. But these days Delhi is plagued with black magic. They have made jobs and coal disappear. Electricity has vanished. So they think this kind of magic is better than Black magic.

RS: They say he pretends that there is no other patriot than himself. By chanting false slogans he wants to grab the PM’s post.

Modi: Every citizen is a patriot. Neither do I doubt anyone’s patriotism nor do I claim to be the most patriotic person.

RS: Rahul Gandhi says that our nation doesn’ t need a single chowkidaar. Modi wants to change the entire nation. I say that the nation needs crores of chowkidaars. What can a single chowkidaar do?

Modi: It a good thing that he listens to my speeches carefully and he knows that crores of chowkidar will serve him good. One could pose a problem. I am worried that if there are 150 crore chowkidaars then will they include Adarsh Scam culprits and those who have snatched lands of widows of Kargil martyrs? Their LS candidates who have been accused of land acquisition of the farmer of Rajasthan - will they also be chowkidaars? If this is the case then it seems that cat will be made in-charge of milk.

RS: Their slogan goes- Har haath shakti har haath tarakki.

Modi: They need to come up with ideas to put a lid on their work. Their hand that commits sin has to be portrayed in some other way. That is why, for them, it’s- har haath loot har honth jhooth (Every hand loots, every lips speak a lie).

RS: Nitish alleges that this is mere publicity. On TV, Radio FM and on newspapers - only Modi sarkar is publicized. Modi has created his wave. It is self created.

Modi; I don’t say it myself. You (audience) all are shouting my name on your own. Has anyone taught you? (Audience: Nahi) You all are chanting on your own? (Yes) Do you think that the nation is saying this on its own?(Audience: Yes) Don’t listen to me or Nitish. At least listen to the people.

RS: We get messages on our mobile phones. They go as follows: twinkle twinkle little stars, Abki baar Modi sarkaar; Rahul Gandhi ne khayi chocolate bar, abki baar Modi sarkaar, parathon ke saath khao achar,Abki baar Modi sakar, dil ka bhawar kare pukaar abki baar Modi sarkar,Sonia ji ne Manmohan se kaha ab to apna moun tod do sardar, abki baarModi sarkar.

Modi: I am grateful to the creative people of this nation. Had social media not existed then we would have not been able to hear about this creativity.

RS: Akhilesh Yadav said in Aap Ki Adalat that Narendra Modi had hired an American agency to create such slogans for publicity. He is giving Rs 1000 crore to that agency.

Modi; I have not done anything as such. This lie has been circulating for quite some time. Had I hired such a company, is it possible that it would have been in the newspapers. They would have managed it.

RS: Anand Sharma, Congress Union Minister said in a press conference that BJP has spent Rs 10000 crore on publicity.

Modi The first thing that Anand Sharma needs to do is to write to the EC. Then there is a govt agency named Enforcement Directorate. Since they don’t do anything, I’m giving them an idea of doing some work. Let them fully investigate it. Let Anand Sharma do it as fast as possible. If there is any objection from EC, I’m willing to writing to EC to let them do it.

RS: But Rahul Gandhi says that you are a person who can sell combs to even balds.

Modi: I used to sell tea. I never sold combs but the information that I can do it has reached them, is sort of achievement for me.

RS: Rahul mentions in his public speeches that you are filling balloons and it will burst the same way it got deflated in 2009.

Modi: They said the same thing in 2002, 2007 and 2012 when Gujarat assembly elections took place. Their balloons got deflated. They have been defeated in primary match. Now the people will decide the outcome in the final match.

RS: Sonia Gandhi says that you are being presented as if nothing has been done in the past and you will change things overnight.

Modi: I have already said that everything has vanished because of black magic. In the first decade of 21st century, we had such a good opportunity to take off in this era of globalization, from the point Vajpayee had left things. But instead of taking off, we collapsed on the runway itself. It has caused a great damage to the country. Have you ever seen a country that exports wheat and import breads? We are exporting iron-ore and importing steel. In this country, power units of 20,000 mw capacity are closed down. On the other hand, coal mines are also closed down. Why? Because the files have disappeared. For them, files have disappeared but for me, the life of nation has disappeared. Had coal been available, we would have got power. Small industries could have been set up that would have given employemt to youth. When we raise these questions they think that they are ruling the nation for four generations, how can a ‘chaiwallah’ challenge them? In a democracy, everybody including kids have the right to ask questions from rulers.

Rajat Sharma: Their problem is that a ‘chaiwallah’ is trying to become the prime minister.

Narendra Modi: I am a person who never dreamt of becoming anything. And I tell the youth don’t dream of becoming anything. You should always dream of doing something. I come from a background that my mother would have distributed sweets had I become even a school teacher. It’s the blessings of people in a democracy that can decide the future of a person. In a democracy, no one can decide his future. Even today, I have dreams of doing things but not one dream of becoming anything


RS: Rahul has said that Modi can go to any extent to become the PM. He says that if you come to power then you will break nation into pieces. You will create infighting among people.

Modi: I think he has borrowed this (cutting into pieces) from his candidate in UP. We will sacrifice our lives for the unity and integrity of nation. Look at the history of the Congress. Look at their track record. Who got the reins of power first? Who divided the country? Who spread the poison of casteism? Who created communal tension? For the first time, the govt asked the army to provide info on the basis of religion. Fortunately, the army refused to share the info saying the army consists of Indians only. They refused to count Hindus and Muslims in army. They should look within themselves.

In Gujarat, I talk about 5 crore Gujaratis only. I talk of 125 crore Hindustani only. I have tried to avoid the sectarian terminology. Gradually every Chief Minister has started doing the same thing.

RS: Omar Abdullah says that you went to Punjab and accepted their attire, you went to Arunachal and wore their cap, you went to Assam and wore their dress but you refused to wear skull cap offered by Imam.

_Modi: I have never seen Gandhi, Patel or Nehru wearing such skull cap. Indian politics has deteriorated. They can do anything for appeasement. I believe in respecting traditions of all religions. But at the same time, I have to respect my own tradition as well although I respect all traditions. I can’t hoodwink people by wearing such skull caps. But I believe in taking action against those who show disrespect to other’s caps._

RS: Nitish Kumar said that in public life, you have to wear both tilak and skull caps. You have to take care of sentiments of others.

Modi: If he thinks that it helps in taking care of sentiments then it’s his thought. I believe that their children should get better education. They should have Quran in one hand and computer in the other hand.

RS: Azam Khan said that after 60 years of independence, we are being called puppies.

Modi: Whoever said this was wrong. I will not say anything like this.

RS: You had said, “we are human beings. It pains even when a puppy comes under my car.”

Modi: In our country we say it pains even if an ant dies. These are proverbs. This should not be interpreted otherwise. And you should know that the person who had taken my interview, despite being a foreigner, had tweeted that I did not mean anything like that. But the news traders, and am not talking about media, used this to sell their stuff.

RS: Azam Khan while referring to you has said today that we don’t need the sympathy of Modi, the elder brother of puppies.

_Modi: I should say- thank you very much- to him because the loyalty of dogs is unparalleled. I’m proud that somebody saw this quality in me that will benefit the country._

RS: Manmohan Singh said that it will be disastrous if you become the PM.

Modi: I think his own partymen, including his cabinet ministers said that he should not have said that. And now he has stopped saying that.

RS: He actually reminded people that it will be disastrous for people if a person, under whose regime killings took place on the roads of Ahmedabad, becomes PM.

Modi: He should have remembered, there was attack on Akshardham temple in September 2002, so many people were killed inside the temple, yet Gujarat maintained peace. Gujarat maintained peace even after serial blasts. There was a time when Gujarat used to have riots over kite flying and cricket matches. Gujarat has not witnessed riots for last 12 years. The children of Gujarat don’t know what is curfew all about? Gujarat has progressed because of peace and harmony. And this is what the nation needs for growth as these things will have catalytic effect in achieving that.

Q: Akhilesh Yadav recently said in ‘Aap Ki Adalat’ that Muzaffarnagar riots were incited by Narendra Modi.

Modi: I don’t know whether he is having a sound sleep these days. I have been to UP 4-5 times in recent times and I can understand his real concern. He sees Modi in everything- from lion to laptop. This is his problem.

Question from audience: What will you do for education sector in your first 100 days of rule?

Modi: In our country, we should think about poor first. Whenever I meet a person, like a driver, I ask about his family and life. He tells me that he has taken loans for better education of his kids. Nowadays even drivers are taking loans for the better education of their kids. We have always focused on degrees only. Now is the time to focus on skill development that will bring employment to our youth. If we have to compete with China then we have to focus on three things- skill,scale and speed. We need better skill, greater scale and faster speed.

Question from audience: You are campaigning relentlessly for last two months. From where do you get the motivation?

Modi: I had started the campaign from 15th September. So now it’s 6-7 months since I started the campaign. I am a laborer and my childhood was very tough and physically I am used to all this. I also do my Yoga and Pranayam. But the important point is that I believe you never

get tired by doing work. You get tired when you don’t work. When you clean your house, you don’t get tired, it gives you satisfaction.

People’s blessings give you the power to work tirelessly. The only thing required is commitment. The love and affection that I have received from people in last 6 months keeps me running.

Question from audience: When will we come out of caste based politics?

Modi: That’s why I say unless we start using saying - we the 1.25 crore people- the poison of caste will keep creating fissures in the society. There is no harm in feeling proud of your caste but the poison of casteism that creates hatred does not benefit anyone.

Rajat Sharma: But Sonia ji says that you do what she calls ‘zeher ki kheti’.

Modi: It’s good that you have given me the opportunity to speak on this. In Jaipur in last June-July, there was Congress convention going on where Rahul made a speech. He said that I went to Mom’s room this morning and I found her crying. She told me that power is poison. Now the

question is who has been in power for the longest time? Who tasted the poison for the longest time? Who has the maximum amount of poison in the stomach? So who will spew poison the most?

Rajat Sharma: Maulana Madani has said that Muslims are being made to feel scared in the name of Modi. You talk about national integration but it can actually break the country.

Modi: What he said was that those who are saying all this are trying to break the nation.

RS: He says that Muslims are being made to feel scared in your name. What is it in you that scare Muslims?

Modi: I don’t think they feel scared. In Gujarat, Muslims feel greater enthusiasm when my name is mentioned.

Audience: America had banned your entry in that country. Will you go to US if you become PM?

_Modi: When it happened in 2005, I had told media that we want to create an India where Americans will have to stand in cue to seek visa._

RS: American ambassador Nancy Powell had to leave after she met you. What did you do?

Modi: (Laughs)...This is something that journalists should investigate.

RS: You opponents allege that all your developmental claims in the state are hollow. Mulayam Singh yadav recently asked you to explain whether Gujarat, like UP, also has free irrigation, free education andfree medicines.

Modi: He should have taken it further- free goondaism, free killings of innocents.

RS: He responded when you said that it takes 56 inch chest for running the government.

Modi: I had responded to him when he said that he will not allow UP becoming another Gujarat. It is then that I had said, “Neta ji, it takes 56 inches chest to make Gujarat. And then I went on to say, in order to make a state like Gujarat, you need to give electricity for 24 hours and 365 days. Most houses in Gujarat have the facility of drinking water from taps, 99% roads in rural regions have proper roads. I said, “You don’t have that kind of stamina. You continue with caste oriented politics because you cannot go beyond that.” Today Ram Manohar Lohia must have been very upset with his disciples.

Rahul: Rahul Gandhi alleges that you have created Gujarat’s image just through marketing as far as facilities like electricity, water and employment are concerned.

Modi: Okay, we can go to Delhi, Bengal and Assam for marketing. But I cannot do that in front of the people of Gujarat, right? They can see through right away. I say that I have constructed roads and if there are no roads, then the people there will never believe me. They would call

me a liar if I had not done anything for the agricultural sector. Then I would have not won elections in 2002, 2007and 2012. I did not lose a single election. Gujarat is the only State that can fight the elections with the agenda of development. Even today our agenda is development and others are running away from this zone.

They don’t have courage to touch this issue. Because they feel that they will be answerable for this. When I had gone to visit Gujarat in 2001, people gathered to meet me. I hadn’t visited my State for quite some time. I had nothing to do there. Before becoming the CM I had not even seen the CM’s chamber. I was not even an MLA and I had not even fought teacher’s elections.

People would come to me and say, we are not asking for anything big.

But at least provide us electricity during dinner time so that we don’t have to eat in the dark. That means, during that period, Gujarat didn’t even get electricity in the evening for dinner. Today Gujarat has electricity all around the year. This cannot be proved through marketing. When people switch on their bulb and see light, it is then that they believe that Modi has provided electricity.

RS: But it is also true that you got Amitabh Bachchan for promotion and marketing.

Modi: This is true...

RS: It’s the same Amitabh who was once a part of Congress and then SP...?

Modi: There is difference between Modi and others. He is indeed close to Mulayam Singh Yadav. He is from UP and thus he has his attachments. But Mulayam Singh used him. He used him in his election campaigns with the slogan - “UP mein hai dum, zulm hai kam”. But that didn’t work.

Amitabh’s role needs to be reflected with intellect. I used him to talk about Gujarat and not of Gujarat government. He advertises Kutch, its handicraft and lifestyle. So if I have that thought, that is my work. I use Amitabh Bachan as a productive resource for the welfare of Gujarat. It’s been around 5 years that he’s been working with me. Neither he has ever spoken about politics and nor have I. And today let me clarify, when I had given him the proposal that I wanted to promote tourism in Gujarat, he said, “I give you my voice and my face, you may use it”. He refused to take money from me. He does not take a single rupee for promoting tourism in Gujarat and for this I am extremely grateful to him.

RS: We thought he must be earning a lot from your Government.

Modi: I’m a “pakka Ahmedabadi” (pure Ahmedabadi). Our specialty is to find someone on whom we have least expenditure. We believe in single fare, double journey. We don’t give money to people easily.


RS: If you don’t give then why is it being said that you gave cheap land to Tata, Adani and other builders?

Modi; All these accusations are influenced by politics. Our Congress friends keep bringing up such issues. I say, is the Government of India asleep? Isn’t it its responsibility to reprimand a Chief Minister if he is involved in such malpractices? Why aren’t they taking any action?

This means that they don’t have courage to do even that. Secondly, as far as land allocation is concerned, the Supreme Court has said that the policy of Gujarat government is so good that all States must implement that model. Thirdly, a lie that is circulating is that Nano was given land. In reality, Nano was not given a single inch land from the State government. No agricultural land was given to Nano.

RS: But there are accusations that farmer’s lands were seized and given to Nano?

Modi: These people don’t know anything. The Supreme Court has given approval. We had given land to the industries on more than the market rate. Not the present market rate, but the rate that existed then. Gujarat is a policy driven state. Even if you go there, you will get

the same benefit that the richest man of India will get.

RS: Rahul Gandhi says that Gujarat’s credibility cannot be proved because the state does not have RTI, the biggest information right that he has given to the citizens.

Modi: These days he goes around saying that he has given this law and that law...ask him, does RTI apply to J&K? Do Right to education and Anti - corruption Bill apply to Kashmir? First he should see what his government has done. Moreover, Gujarat has RTI and there have never

been any complains in Gujarat on RTI.

RS: Now that you have mentioned Supreme Court I will have to take my case back.

Audience: If your government is formed, will you give an assurance to Christian brothers and sisters that their churches will not be broken down?

Modi: I have never heard of such incidents taking place...

Audience: That they won’t be burnt...?

Modi: I have never heard of such instances. Our country does not believe in the concept of your God and my God. We believe that all Gods are one. We have different ways of accepting Him. All ways lead to Him. That is why our constitution does not allow any discrimination. We cannot have communal discussions. We can be religious but not communal. That is why BJP’s moto is Sarva Panth Sambhav. In Gujarat we have the world’s smallest community - Parsi. They even

have a pilgrimage centre there. Look at the rich history of India. We have never tried to bring down any community’s place of worship through sword or violence. Castes and religious divides are holding the nation backfrom growing. I want you all to be at peace.

RS: You have given consolation to Parsis and Christians. Can you give assurance to Muslims?

Modi: Every citizen of this nation has those rights and privileges that Narendra Modi has.

RS: So nobody has to fear you.

Modi: Some people will have to be afraid. Those who plunder the nation, deliver injustice, will have to feel scared of me. And I am not afraid of admitting this. Government cannot be so lenient that it forgives them. People must have sense of security. This does not

exist and that is what causes all the trouble. You have to maintain some decorum even at home. And if it is a crime to maintain discipline then I admit my crime.

RS: There’s one man’s rule in BJP. Modi’s name is chanted everywhere. Even on all the posters. It appears that there is no other leader left in BJP.

Modi: This is not true. BJP is a huge organization. It works in that structure. There is a galaxy of leaders who are equally competent. During elections we have to set a goal and prioritize issues. Even for this there is a committee of which Modi is not a part. Previously we worked under Atal ji’s guidance. Then we worked under Advani ji, Harshvardhan in Delhi, Shivraj Singh in MP and in Rajasthan we worked under Vasundhara Raje. So responsibilities are distributed according to the party’s goal. Right now I have been given this role and I have to do what the party has asked me to do. I am a worker of the party. We are a team.

RS: If you are a team then why did Advani get upset three times?

Modi; I don’t think he is angry.

RS: He was first annoyed when Narendra Modi was made the national convener for the elections in Goa. Then the party went to appease him. Next he was upset when Narendra Modi was declared BJP’s PM candidate. He didn’t attend that meeting and once again the party had to persuade him. Recently he was upset over ticket distribution in the Lok Sabha elections. He wanted to fight from Ahmedabad and party insisted that he contests from Bhopal.

Modi: All these three issues have been clarified by Advani and the party. They were all fiction. Because after Goa meeting, he called me up to congratulate me. He was not well so he couldn’t come to Goa. But this made juicy news for media.

RS: And Jaswant Singh...

Modi: Jaswant Singh has just written a review of one of my biographies.

RS: And you didn’t give him ticket...

Modi: I don’t distribute tickets. State election Committee sends its recommendations. Central committee approves of it. Recently we helped his son win elections. BJP has lakhs of workers. It becomes difficult to manage when tickets are distributed.

RS : But the situation is so grave that Rahul Gandhi is worried that influential leaders like Jaswant Singh, L K Advani have been sidelined by Narendra Modi.

Modi: These are people who held Modi’s hand to make him walk. And even today I seek their advice by sitting at their feet. BJP does not work that way. But in their party, look what happened to Sitaram Kesri. He was the President of All India Congress Committee. They threw him out of his office to bring in Sonia Gandhi.

RS: But now that culture is creeping into BJP. Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi tweeted- Sabir Ali has joined the party, now Dawood Ibrahim is next in line.

Modi: Let those exchanges remain between them only.

RS: Party workers say that very few people like you within the party although you have fan following outside. Raj Thackeray said that he will make Modi the Prime Minister.

Modi: First part of your statement is not correct. Today there are senior and more experienced members than me in the party. But they have handed immense responsibility to me. My party workers are working relentlessly. If I am anything today, I owe it all to my party workers. That is why I cannot think that my party people do not support me because I would have not even been even at grass root level had it not been for them.

RS: I have heard that Kumar Vishwas has been praising you and dedicating poems to you. He said that Narendra Modi used to talk to him.

Modi: Now that is true. I used to talk to a lot of people. Many say that Modi does not talk to anyone, but at least he is honest in claiming that I talked to him.

RS: But there is no confusion on the leadership in Congress...

Modi: ...That is what has led to Congress’ fall. Instead of improving the economy of the nation, they are busy generating income for one family.

RS: Dr Manmohan Singh has said that Rahul Gandhi has outstanding credentials to become the Prime Minister and I am willing to work under his guidance. Has any big leader in your party made such a statement in your favour?

Modi: There’s a reason for that - I say, I am willing to work under theirguidance. I work under them.

RS: But one such leader, Murli Manohar Joshi, wanted a ticket from Varansi but you went there.

Modi; I was given that offer. And he is fighting from Kanpur. I believe he is going to win with largest number of votes this time.

Audience: Sir your clothes are very stylish, who is your designer?

Modi: I left my house when I was very young. I could fit all my belongings in a small bundle. I kept wandering for 40 - 45 years and I spent over 40 years begging for food. I had to wash my own clothes. So I thought my shirt occupied too much effort in washing and space too. I cut the sleeves myself. So my shirt became half sleeved. I have been wearing such clothes for over 25 years. Yes, I like to dress up well and stay clean. God has gifted me the sense of mixing and matching colors. So I manage everything on my own. Since I’m God gifted I fit well in everything. I have no fashion designer but I’m happy to hear that I dress well.

RS: You are secretive about your personal life. Only recently we got to know that you used to sell tea at the Railway stations.

Modi: It is true that I don’t talk much about my personal life. People of Gujarat know a lot. But Media today is so vibrant that even if something falls off from the pocket they come to know. Then one day I’d come to Delhi and some Congressmen went about saying silly things about me, they even abused me. They said that Modi was an American agent and what not. I was hurt. I had my rally in Rohini (Delhi). I said, do you even know me? I have spent my childhood selling tea at railway stations and you are throwing such allegations on me? That’s how you all got to know about me. Other than that, so many things keep happening; I can’t go around telling everything.

RS: You were so naughty that when you were a child you used to catch crocodile babies from the lake and take them home.

Modi: I was brave, not naughty. There was a lake in my village and I loved to swim in that lake. I even had to wash my clothes there. So one day I picked up a crocodile baby and took it home. Later on I even took it to school and my teachers were very upset.

RS: You left your home when you were very young and went up to the Himalayas.



Modi; Yes I’ve left my home on several occasions. I wanted to lead a spiritual life. Like I said I spent some years begging for food for sustenance. Even now I desire that. I was greatly influenced by Swami Vivekananda. I visited Ramakrishna Mission and several other places. I recently visited Swami Atmaghanananda. That was another world which I have loved.

RS: It’s astonishing that a man who used to sell tea and beg for food has now become a brand himself. Comics are written on you, chips and vegetables are sold in your name. Miscellaneous goods are sold in your name.

Modi: It is astonishing, I admit. If you consider my background - I am the Chief Minister of Gujarat and my mother still resides in a small house in the village. I am surprised myself as I don’t have any background. It’s like a miracle that has worked in my life. I don’t understand what people want out of me or the party, I don’t know.

RS: Congress feels that you have prepared a huge underground team who work constantly on social media to create Narendra Modi’s image.

Modi: Congress is right for once. I have worked underground in 1975 and 1977 - two years when Mrs Indira Gandhi had imposed emergency on the nation and had imprisoned important leaders. Police were hunting for me too. Then I would wear a turban and stay dressed as a Sardar to hide my identity. Since then Congress is scared of me. My life is an open book. It is true that lakhs of people ae associated with me in this election who have got nothing to do with BJP, politics. They are only concerned about the nation. Over 10000 people have come from overseas to assist. I met around 400 youngsters. They are all IITians. They have been putting efforts in their own way. I don’t even know those people. But if I don’t know that doesn’t not mean it’s underground.

Audience: If you become Prime Minister then will Advani become the next President?

Modi: If Modi becomes Prime Minister, it would mean that Advani has made him so. Those who give me position, how can I give them anything?

Audience: I know that you will become the PM. I have full confidence. I don’t wish to ask you a question. All I want you to do is to remove black magic from this country with your magic.

Modi: If there are millions of others like you then black magic will anyway vanish.

_Audience: After 2002 Gujarat riots, Indian, International media, politicians - were all after you. How did you cope with all of this?_

_Modi: If you are dependent on truth, then you get the strength to face all accusations. Even today I face all sorts of indictments. Maybe my life’s strife has made me strong. Had I not been so strong,maybe I would have not won the hearts of millions of people. I’m privileged to have suffered. I now convert all strife into an opportunity and so far I’ve been successful._

RS: You had strength and were supported by truth, so why didn’t you discuss this before. Why are you saying all this today in Aap Ki Adalat ?

Modi: First of all, whenever I was asked on this issue, I answered all the questions. But I feel that some people do not want answers to questions. They want to hear what they have to say. And their problem is that they don’t do their homework. That’s why they can’t ask me much.

RS: They just want Narendra Modi to apologize.

Modi: Even when I step down from my bed in the morning, I ask mother earth for her forgiveness. Who am I? I’m just a child of this earth.

Audience: All the parties have stressed on women protection in their manifesto. What will you do that women feel secure?

Modi: If you get the opportunity, in October on Navratri, we have a ceremony that continues till over midnight. You can walk around. You will see young girls, clad in jewellery, will be hanging out and riding their scooties. Everything is possible.

RS: Mulayam Singh Yadav has made a statement at a public meeting that rape is a minor offense and capital punishment is not justified. He said that I become the Prime Minister then I’ll change this law.

Modi: If you start collecting such mean statements then, after Mumbai’s terror attack, a Congress minister had said, such minor incidents keep happening. This mindset is very dangerous for the country. Don’t we feel the pain when such crimes take place? I understand that it takes time to bring about social change. But how can we be so insensitive. For a moment imagine that you are that girl who has been raped. Will you then think that it is a small incident? Or think that your own daughter has been raped and then you’ll understand. Every daughter of India is our daughter. The kind of things that we are hearing nowadays, are so troubling to the mind. And even then some ministers add salt to the wound because of their ignorance. It is very painful. I don’t want to give a political answer for this nor do I want to score a political point. I pray to God that at least he doesn’t give us such mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xyxmt

too long to read but I am sure he had a good excuse for being a runaway husband.


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> Oh now something new from your side. I am Indian , native one and my forefathers are native Indians.



Hmmm... Native Indians... Interesting... 



> Instead of asking me question start giving me answer. No non dalits can buy lands which belongs to ST/SC including MNC and those who are indulge in illegal mining and exploiting the poor people are not ST/SC but are from forward and upper caste and robbing the rightful owners day and night. Cant you see that this is corruption ?




Then start asking questions..? SO far I am yet to find any real question. All I am seeing is changing goal posts from Wealth distribution to Illegal mining to now Dalit land. What exactly is this "Dalit Land"..? I have never heard this term my whole life. But since you live across the border and have a top view, you can describe it. 

This further confirms my earlier observation about you. Why not use your own country's flag..? Why this pretence ..?



> There are millions who are being exploited and those who are exploiting are using all sort of wrong things to be in power and not even understanding that such tactics are forbidden. Give the rightful owners they share and stop exploitation.



Name a few of those "tactics". and please enlighten us in which book they are forbidden. I would guess this book is 1400 years old. Am I right..?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

xyxmt said:


> too long to read but I am sure he had a good excuse for being a runaway husband.




_There wasn't any question about his marriage_...Till 2013, it was not compulsory to fill the marital status in affidavit so he left it blank , recently EC compelled it and he filled now as married. Both Narendra Modi and Jasodhaben were victims of Child/early immature marriage. It is to the credit of both that Jasodaben studied further and crafted her path as school teacher and now retired while Narendra Modi devoted his life to public service and much later became CM of Gujarat. Both of them should be given due credit as they came out of poverty, child-marriage ,poor literacy and reached where they are now. They deserve praise rather than castigation. Those who criticize Modi on this are doing so only cheap political gain which will boomerang on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Hmmm... Native Indians... Interesting...



Indian Muslims, Indian Christians, Indian Jews are all Indians . Even if you deny it wont change the fact .




> Then start asking questions..? SO far I am yet to find any real question. All I am seeing is changing goal posts from Wealth distribution to Illegal mining to now Dalit land. What exactly is this "Dalit Land"..? I have never heard this term my whole life. But since you live across the border and have a top view, you can describe it.



You are having very strange logic and you will go to any depth to deny the rights of others which you are again and again doing. Wealth distribution has been always an issue with the SC/ST and minorities who are below poverty line and this illegal mining is even rampant in those lands which belongs to the SC/ST people and these people are being looted and are not getting their proper share .



> This further confirms my earlier observation about you. Why not use your own country's flag..? Why this pretence ..?



I am using my country flag which again and again you are not understanding.




> Name a few of those "tactics". and please enlighten us in which book they are forbidden. I would guess this book is 1400 years old. Am I right..?



In all the holy books its there to not oppress and not do injustice and give the rightful owner their share.

The message in this book is the same message which has been revealed to all the nations on different times according to Quran. 42-13 .


----------



## arp2041

@GreenFoe what news about Maharashtra & other states of first phase??


----------



## Jason bourne

namo with rajni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anathema

yeah kufiapanti hain..@jha , @Hindustani78 ..stop folks. Last 4-5 pages have been a diatribe . Lets focus on Namo.
Having said that - #abkibaarModiSarkaar


----------



## Fireurimagination

Saada Jeevan Ucch Vichar....Abki Baar Modi Sarkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

DRAY said:


> You cannot do any development work as long as these people are there, they won't allow anybody to do any work, first clear up an area with brute force, target the Maoist heads and finish them, and then take up development work there, while the force will move ahead leaving behind a smaller group to maintain control of the cleared area, it should be a decisive blow from all sides coordinated under a centralized control. Now the efforts are scattered as each state is handling the matter differently. Maoists have been cleared from Bengal and all their important heads are dead, but many others have taken refuge in other states.


If there was political will they would have done it already.My friend who was a commando in AP greyhounds (Anti-naxal force) told me they once had info all the top naxal leaders of the country were meeting at one place so the police force of 500 surrounded them,were ready to ambush when they got calls from CPI and others not to do so,because that will create a civil war like situation.They even threatened the officers.Upon recieveing orders form higher ups they had to back down otherwise they would have cut the head of the serpent in one encounter that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

The best leaders connect with their supporters emotionally.

I think we can all now say that we are connected emotionally with Modi's campaign.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Big Massive rallies to be held in Hyderabad on Tuesday for Hanuman Jayanthi celebrations.Few years ago it was a hush hush affair people would go to temples but since MIM held a msaaive rally for Prophet birthday the hindus began countering them with even larger rallies.Now its kind of Ganesha,durga devi kind of celebration.Hyderabad is getting saffron day by day even kids in every lane have their own mini rallies. .

Bjp Candidate Raja Singh is fighting in Goshamahal constituency which is MIM stronghold and MIM is scared of putting up a candidate against him.That guy got guts and massive following , he can win from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455010187443572737

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

wolfschanzze said:


> Big Massive rallies to be held in Hyderabad on Tuesday for Hanuman Jayanthi celebrations.Few years ago it was a hush hush affair people would go to temples but since MIM held a msaaive rally for Prophet birthday the hindus began countering them with even larger rallies.Now its kind of Ganesha,durga devi kind of celebration.Hyderabad is getting saffron day by day even kids in every lane have their own mini rallies. .
> 
> Bjp Candidate Raja Singh is fighting in Goshamahal constituency which is MIM stronghold and MIM is scared of putting up a candidate against him.That guy got guts and massive following , he can win from there.



Hyderabad has changed and changing even more rapidly. In next few years, MIM strength should reduce from 7 MLA's to 4 as demography has changed. If you observe, Owaisi himself has changed lot and he understood what's coming in. He needs some alliances to win those 7 seats in future.


----------



## wolfschanzze

SouthDesi said:


> Hyderabad has changed lot. In next few years, MIM strength should reduce from 7 MLA's to 4 as demography has changed lot. If you observe, Owaisi himself has changed lot and he understood what's coming in. He needs some alliances to win those 7 seats in future.


Exactly TRS gives soft support to BJP and with Telangana being formed chances are BJP might be a big player in coming years, Earlier the Andhra politicians from congress used to dominate the scene with them now gone ,its TRS/BJP vs MIM now.BJP was strong in city during ayodhya and ram mandir issue they wont everytime from city, but infighting made them weak thats when MIM picked up the pace, now BJP is on the move they have good leaders now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Hindustani78 said:


> Tribal lands are protected for tribal people and those lands do belongs to the tribal people and tribal people were given assurances that they will not get disturbed and they will get equal opportunities. Openly exploitation of Tribal people are going on in which people like you are benefiting from their looted resources. Those who have come in power via democracy over tribal people are selling those tribal lands to the multi national companies without giving proper share to the rightful owners.
> 
> People like you don't understand what were the treaties made with the tribal people because you outsiders never think in terms of humanity but just always loot people. land belonging to scheduled castes or tribes cannot be bought by non-dalits, including companies, as such transactions are unconstitutional. So please keep out your chanakiya formulas
> 
> 
> 
> Talk here is about Indian Schedule tribes and according to section 42 , ST/SC lands cant be bought by non dalits including companies. So please stop this exploitation and end illegal mining business.



I am not aware of any law which prohibits the sale of tribal land to non SC/ST. Please enlighten me.

My question still remains. If there is no mining how does the tribal get benefit? He can't do farming in the forest. Atleast with mining he can get a job and some trickle down benefit. Obviously the major benefit of mining will go to the corporation who took the risk but still the tribals get much more benefit then they would have got if there was no mining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

wolfschanzze said:


> *If there was political will they would have done it already.*My friend who was a commando in AP greyhounds (Anti-naxal force) told me they once had info all the top naxal leaders of the country were meeting at one place so the police force of 500 surrounded them,were ready to ambush when they got calls from CPI and others not to do so,because that will create a civil war like situation.They even threatened the officers.Upon recieveing orders form higher ups they had to back down otherwise they would have cut the head of the serpent in one encounter that day.



Political will, that's the most important part, these Maoists have links with political parties and they are surviving for this only. In Bengal Maoists came in collaboration with TMC in 2007-08 to topple CPM government, but after TMC came into power in 2011, they thought to get rid of Maoists within a year, by that time Maoists were well entrenched in Bengal with their main leaders settled in here, but everything was cleared and all their major leaders including top leader Kishenji were shot dead in the jungles within a year or so. CPM couldn't do it because they were very reluctant to take action against a "Communist political movement", support from TMC also helped them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> @GreenFoe what news about Maharashtra & other states of first phase??



Praveen patil and his team is with some problem or they are too slow,they told us they will put all picture with RAW data with 48 hrs,iam justing waiting for them to post :|


----------



## Manvantaratruti

scorpionx said:


> I do not agree with the article entirely. But the Shah part really disturbs me.
> His masters voice
> 
> Haan. Interview dekha. Prompt answers and good answers.



The only way to overcome caste politics in UP is religious polarization. That is just a fact of life. Amit Shah has done it without rioting. That is commendable. 

The SP does the same by using Riots. The congress causes polarization by demonizing Modi and Hindutva. 

I am surprised you are not 'disturbed' more.


----------



## arp2041

Guys, i think after 17th April picture will be more or less clear..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455010187443572737



Time to change my Avatar  ....thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

wolfschanzze said:


> Big Massive rallies to be held in Hyderabad on Tuesday for Hanuman Jayanthi celebrations.Few years ago it was a hush hush affair people would go to temples but since MIM held a msaaive rally for Prophet birthday the hindus began countering them with even larger rallies.Now its kind of Ganesha,durga devi kind of celebration.Hyderabad is getting saffron day by day even kids in every lane have their own mini rallies. .



I think you are in big misinformed in here. As much as i have know , Milad-un-Nabi festival is organized by Ahle Sunnat Jammat, Tasleem Irshad-ul-Muslimeen, Shia and Sunni groups and in Hyderabad Milad-un-Nabi festival use to be celebrated even before the Independence. In reality Ganesha jayanti, hanuman jayanti, Ram navami festivals rallies were never taken out and it was only after the 80s started in Hyderabad which more or less linked to the Telangana issue. 



> Bjp Candidate Raja Singh is fighting in* Goshamahal constituency which is MIM stronghold *and MIM is scared of putting up a candidate against him.That guy got guts and massive following , he can win from there.



As you are saying Goshamahal is MIM stronghold then why Raja Singh is even standing from there ?

Sources said that the MIM is mainly concentrating on Musheerabad, Jubilee Hills, Goshamahal, Kukatpally, and Amberpet Assembly seats. MIM will field candidates in Guntur, Anan-thapur, Madanpalle, Kadapa, Nandyal, Kurnool, Hindupur, Nizamabad, Bodhan, Adilabad, Mahbubnagar, Nirmal, Jagitayala, Karimnagar, Sangareddy, Tandur, Vikarabad and Kamareddy Assembly seats.


----------



## Parul

Sonia Gandhi dictatorship at its worst- even at the particular request of ex- PM Narasimha Rao's family to perform his funeral in Delhi, she made sure that his body was taken to Hyderabad. She did not want that there should be any memorial in Delhi for ex-PM. 

_~Accidental Prime Minister _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Soumitra said:


> I am not aware of any law which prohibits the sale of tribal land to non SC/ST. Please enlighten me.



"Section 42 (SC, ST Act) provides some general restrictions on sale, gift and bequest of the interest of Scheduled Caste and Scheduled Tribe, in the whole or part of their holding.

"The reason for such general restrictions is not only to safeguard the interest of the members of Scheduled Caste and Scheduled Tribe, but also to see that they are not being exploited by the members of non-Scheduled Caste and Scheduled Tribe.

Illegal mining and legal mining is direct violation of this. 




> My question still remains. If there is no mining how does the tribal get benefit? He can't do farming in the forest. Atleast with mining he can get a job and some trickle down benefit. Obviously the major benefit of mining will go to the corporation who took the risk but still the tribals get much more benefit then they would have got if there was no mining



Mining which is done is being done in wrong way in which SC/ST are not getting any benefits and this is the robbing of their resources and you are completely wrong that they are benefiting. SC/ST and Minorities are facing the same hardships and here SC/ST and Muslims should unite and make their future bright. There are other corporations which can give good deals to the SC/ST in the mining field.


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> Indian Muslims, Indian Christians, Indian Jews are all Indians . Even if you deny it wont change the fact .
> 
> .



Exactly... Who are native Indians then who you are talking about..?



> You are having very strange logic and you will go to any depth to deny the rights of others which you are again and again doing. Wealth distribution has been always an issue with the SC/ST and minorities who are below poverty line and this illegal mining is even rampant in those lands which belongs to the SC/ST people and these people are being looted and are not getting their proper share .



First of all I dont understand this concept of "others". My Indian Constitution does not differentiate between Indians and guarantees our fundamental rights on the principle of equality before law and equal protection of law.

I can understand your agony when you read that there is a country which treats all its citizen as equals and does not discriminate them on the basis of religion/caste/class. But thats your problem and I certainly dont give two hoots about your personal issues.



> In all the holy books its there to not oppress and not do injustice and give the rightful owner their share.
> 
> The message in this book is the same message which has been revealed to all the nations on different times according to Quran. 42-13 .



I only subscribe to Constitution of India which certainly asks me to treat all with respect. Other Holy books according to me can not and must not guide my behavior in 21st century. You would also understand this but pity you do not have the good fortune to live in a free society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> PMO to seek Modi's views on disclosing Gujarat govt's letters with Vajpayee after 2002 riots - The Times of India



These dolts will never learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

wolfschanzze said:


> Big Massive rallies to be held in Hyderabad on Tuesday for Hanuman Jayanthi celebrations.Few years ago it was a hush hush affair people would go to temples but since MIM held a msaaive rally for Prophet birthday the hindus began countering them with even larger rallies.Now its kind of Ganesha,durga devi kind of celebration.Hyderabad is getting saffron day by day even kids in every lane have their own mini rallies. .
> 
> Bjp Candidate Raja Singh is fighting in Goshamahal constituency which is MIM stronghold and MIM is scared of putting up a candidate against him.That guy got guts and massive following , he can win from there.



Hehehe... Thsi Raja SIngh is pakka Bhaiyya. Owaisis have no idea how to stop him or, face him. I like when they squeak like a mouse everytime Raja Singh holds a rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Sonia Gandhi dictatorship at its worst- even at the particular request of ex- PM Narasimha Rao's family to perform his funeral in Delhi, she made sure that his body was taken to Hyderabad. She did not want that there should be any memorial in Delhi for ex-PM.
> 
> _~Accidental Prime Minister _



Do you know why??

B'coz He din't said - _Heil Family!!!_ once in his entire life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Do you know why??
> 
> B'coz He din't said - _Heil Family!!!_ once in his entire life.



He got a particularly humiliating funeral which can only happen when someone carefully plans to do it. I hope the dynasty pays heavily for denying a man peaceful last sanskaar. Shame on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Do you know why??
> 
> B'coz He din't said - _Heil Family!!!_ once in his entire life.



Rao occupies highest place in removing the clutches around stagnant Indian economic growth. _Sonia and her coterie will soon pay for all their misdemeanors._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Modi attacking AIADMK in TN. A clever ploy to deny any space to Congress or something else..?


----------



## anonymus

Manvantaratruti said:


> Time to change my Avatar  ....thank you.




Current one is better. It shows humble origin of Modi.


----------



## Android

Kejirival: Rajinikanth is Ambani's agent.
Rajinikanth: Enna Rascala, Ambani is my agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> *PMO to seek Modi's views on disclosing Gujarat govt's letters with Vajpayee after 2002 riots*
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Prime Minister's Office will take the nod of Gujarat government and chief minister Narendra Modi for releasing the correspondence exchanged with the then Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee after the post-Godhra riots in 2002.
> 
> The information was earlier denied by the Central Public Information Officer of the PMO SE Rizwi citing section 8(1)(h) of the RTI Act, without giving any reasons, which exempts information that would impede the process of investigation or apprehension or prosecution of offenders.
> 
> The decision was overturned during the appeal before his senior Krishan Kumar, director PMO, where the applicant had objected to the response of the CPIO saying he failed to give germane reasons behind denial of information.
> 
> The applicant had also underlined that the correspondence was 11 years old and was not likely to have an impact on the investigation, apprehension and prosecution of offenders.
> 
> Upholding the reasons given by the applicant, the appellate authority directed the CPIO to provide additional details with regards to the case.
> 
> "As regards contention that the grounds for exemption claimed under section 8(1) (h) are not tenable, CPIO PMO is directed to obtain fresh inputs in this regard and provide the same to the applicant within 15 working days," Krishan Kumar, director and Appellate authority had decided.
> 
> In the latest response to six-and-a-half month old RTI application, Rizvi said after the appeal decision that the matter was referred to the office for fresh inputs.
> 
> "It is informed that third party (Gujarat government and Modi in the present case) consultation under Section 11(1) of the RTI Act is underway on a similar request and response regarding disclosure of information in this regard will be provided to you after due process as envisaged in section 11 of the Act is completed," he said.
> 
> According to the section 11 of the RTI Act, a notice seeking views of the third party have to be taken with in five days of filing request but CPIO did not issue any such letter within the period.
> 
> The matter of third party consultation was raised citing an existing process which has been on seeking the views.
> 
> "The Central Public Information Officer or State Public Information Officer, as the case may be, shall, within five days from the receipt of the request, give a written notice to such third party of the request...," the Act says.
> 
> The RTI applicant had sought copy of all communications exchanged between the PMO and the Gujarat government between February 27, 2002 and April 30, 2002 on the law and order situation in the state.
> 
> The applicant had also sought copy of the communication exchanged between Vajpayee and Modi during that period which saw tense atmosphere in the state.
> 
> While refusing disclosure of information, the country's top office did not give any reasons as to how disclosure of information would attract section 8(1)(h) even though Delhi high court has made it clear that cogent reasons be given while denying information under the clause.
> 
> "It is apparent that the mere existence of an investigation process cannot be a ground for refusal of the information; the authority withholding information must show satisfactory reasons as to why the release of such information would hamper the investigation process.
> 
> "Such reasons should be germane, and the opinion of the process being hampered should be reasonable and based on some material. Sans this consideration, Section 8(1)(h) and other such provisions would become the haven for dodging demands for information," Justice Ravindra Bhat had held.
> 
> PMO to seek Modi's views on disclosing Gujarat govt's letters with Vajpayee after 2002 riots - The Times of India



Why now all of a sudden? Can't they wait until after elections? Afteral model code of conduct is in place & anything that may have electoral implications would fall under the code of conduct.

Btw I can see what Congress is trying to do here. By asking for Modi's nod they are trying to stir up controversy. If for any reason Modi decides against it, that's it.. all hell will break lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

jha said:


> Modi attacking AIADMK in TN. A clever ploy to deny any space to Congress or something else..?



Its great to see Modi attacking Naveen, Mamata, Jaya etc without bothering about post poll alliances.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

levina said:


> Touching new lows eh???
> They say liars are put in boiling oil in hell.
> For politicians one such hell wont be enough.


 
This is false reporting and news. AAP never asked nor accepted such support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This is false reporting and news. AAP never asked nor accepted such support.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

GreenFoe said:


>



Hey please dont spread false propaganda. Sir Kejriwal is the honestest person everrr after King Harishchandra.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

LOL







ExtraOdinary said:


> Hey please dont spread false propaganda. Sir Kejriwal is the honestest person everrr after King Harishchandra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Good news coming for BJP from Haryana. Ground Report says that BJP is going to get 6 seats and INLD gonna win 2 seats. INLD has already announced that they will support BJP. So all in all BJP and alliance getting 8 out of 10. In last two LS elections BJP just got 1 seat.



ExtraOdinary said:


> Hey please dont spread false propaganda. Sir Kejriwal is the honestest person everrr after King Harishchandra.



You yourself is wrong. Even Harish chandra used to swear on the name of Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Exactly... Who are native Indians then who you are talking about..?



So you don't know how are native and Indigenous Indians ?




> First of all I dont understand this concept of "others". My Indian Constitution does not differentiate between Indians and guarantees our fundamental rights on the principle of equality before law and equal protection of law.



Again you have changed the track. There are clause in Indian constitution which are different depending on those communities which are called personal laws.



> I can understand your agony when you read that there is a country which treats all its citizen as equals and does not discriminate them on the basis of religion/caste/class. But thats your problem and I certainly dont give two hoots about your personal issues.



According to laws all are equal citizens and all are having their personal laws etc but there are certain people who have started terror type of situation in the country and are openly saying that minorities are second class citizens and they have to follow whatever the majority dictates . Start giving hoots to whatever i am saying because all this i am saying as an citizen of India even on this you are having objections and you are even denying that i am an Indian national and even you are denying that there are religion/caste and class discrimination .





> I only subscribe to Constitution of India which certainly asks me to treat all with respect. Other Holy books according to me can not and must not guide my behavior in 21st century. You would also understand this but pity you do not have the good fortune to live in a free society.



Holy books are respected by the Constitution of India and thats why each community is having its own personal law to which you and your types doesn't want to accept. Free society doesn't means denying religious rights of ours which is guaranteed by the constitution. So please don't poke your nose in personal laws of others.


----------



## arp2041

Aam aadmi thinks Modi wave will triumph in Bangalore South | Business Line


----------



## Parul

_Here is the full transcript of the India TV interview:
_
Rajat Sharma: Important leaders of our country - Sonia, Chidambaram, Sharad -they are all worried that wherever they go, they get to hear “Abki baar, Modi Sarkar”.

Modi; I didn’t know that high profile people could be worried about such issues. If they are worried they it’s a sign of being small minded not big.

RS: Sonia said that advertisements are being circulated in every corner of the country that project one man being the cure of all ailments. He is being presented as a miracle.

Modi: Even I heard her saying that BJP has got a magician. I thought magicians make items vanish on stage. But these days Delhi is plagued with black magic. They have made jobs and coal disappear. Electricity has vanished. So they think this kind of magic is better than Black magic.

RS: They say he pretends that there is no other patriot than himself. By chanting false slogans he wants to grab the PM’s post.

Modi: Every citizen is a patriot. Neither do I doubt anyone’s patriotism nor do I claim to be the most patriotic person.

RS: Rahul Gandhi says that our nation doesn’ t need a single chowkidaar. Modi wants to change the entire nation. I say that the nation needs crores of chowkidaars. What can a single chowkidaar do?

Modi: It a good thing that he listens to my speeches carefully and he knows that crores of chowkidar will serve him good. One could pose a problem. I am worried that if there are 150 crore chowkidaars then will they include Adarsh Scam culprits and those who have snatched lands of widows of Kargil martyrs? Their LS candidates who have been accused of land acquisition of the farmer of Rajasthan - will they also be chowkidaars? If this is the case then it seems that cat will be made in-charge of milk.

RS: Their slogan goes- Har haath shakti har haath tarakki.

Modi: They need to come up with ideas to put a lid on their work. Their hand that commits sin has to be portrayed in some other way. That is why, for them, it’s- har haath loot har honth jhooth (Every hand loots, every lips speak a lie).

RS: Nitish alleges that this is mere publicity. On TV, Radio FM and on newspapers - only Modi sarkar is publicized. Modi has created his wave. It is self created.

Modi; I don’t say it myself. You (audience) all are shouting my name on your own. Has anyone taught you? (Audience: Nahi) You all are chanting on your own? (Yes) Do you think that the nation is saying this on its own?(Audience: Yes) Don’t listen to me or Nitish. At least listen to the people.

RS: We get messages on our mobile phones. They go as follows: twinkle twinkle little stars, Abki baar Modi sarkaar; Rahul Gandhi ne khayi chocolate bar, abki baar Modi sarkaar, parathon ke saath khao achar,Abki baar Modi sakar, dil ka bhawar kare pukaar abki baar Modi sarkar,Sonia ji ne Manmohan se kaha ab to apna moun tod do sardar, abki baarModi sarkar.

Modi: I am grateful to the creative people of this nation. Had social media not existed then we would have not been able to hear about this creativity.

RS: Akhilesh Yadav said in Aap Ki Adalat that Narendra Modi had hired an American agency to create such slogans for publicity. He is giving Rs 1000 crore to that agency.

Modi; I have not done anything as such. This lie has been circulating for quite some time. Had I hired such a company, is it possible that it would have been in the newspapers. They would have managed it.

RS: Anand Sharma, Congress Union Minister said in a press conference that BJP has spent Rs 10000 crore on publicity.

Modi The first thing that Anand Sharma needs to do is to write to the EC. Then there is a govt agency named Enforcement Directorate. Since they don’t do anything, I’m giving them an idea of doing some work. Let them fully investigate it. Let Anand Sharma do it as fast as possible. If there is any objection from EC, I’m willing to writing to EC to let them do it.

RS: But Rahul Gandhi says that you are a person who can sell combs to even balds.

Modi: I used to sell tea. I never sold combs but the information that I can do it has reached them, is sort of achievement for me.

RS: Rahul mentions in his public speeches that you are filling balloons and it will burst the same way it got deflated in 2009.

Modi: They said the same thing in 2002, 2007 and 2012 when Gujarat assembly elections took place. Their balloons got deflated. They have been defeated in primary match. Now the people will decide the outcome in the final match.

RS: Sonia Gandhi says that you are being presented as if nothing has been done in the past and you will change things overnight.

Modi: I have already said that everything has vanished because of black magic. In the first decade of 21st century, we had such a good opportunity to take off in this era of globalization, from the point Vajpayee had left things. But instead of taking off, we collapsed on the runway itself. It has caused a great damage to the country. Have you ever seen a country that exports wheat and import breads? We are exporting iron-ore and importing steel. In this country, power units of 20,000 mw capacity are closed down. On the other hand, coal mines are also closed down. Why? Because the files have disappeared. For them, files have disappeared but for me, the life of nation has disappeared. Had coal been available, we would have got power. Small industries could have been set up that would have given employemt to youth. When we raise these questions they think that they are ruling the nation for four generations, how can a ‘chaiwallah’ challenge them? In a democracy, everybody including kids have the right to ask questions from rulers.

Rajat Sharma: Their problem is that a ‘chaiwallah’ is trying to become the prime minister.

Narendra Modi: I am a person who never dreamt of becoming anything. And I tell the youth don’t dream of becoming anything. You should always dream of doing something. I come from a background that my mother would have distributed sweets had I become even a school teacher. It’s the blessings of people in a democracy that can decide the future of a person. In a democracy, no one can decide his future. Even today, I have dreams of doing things but not one dream of becoming anything


RS: Rahul has said that Modi can go to any extent to become the PM. He says that if you come to power then you will break nation into pieces. You will create infighting among people.

Modi: I think he has borrowed this (cutting into pieces) from his candidate in UP. We will sacrifice our lives for the unity and integrity of nation. Look at the history of the Congress. Look at their track record. Who got the reins of power first? Who divided the country? Who spread the poison of casteism? Who created communal tension? For the first time, the govt asked the army to provide info on the basis of religion. Fortunately, the army refused to share the info saying the army consists of Indians only. They refused to count Hindus and Muslims in army. They should look within themselves.

In Gujarat, I talk about 5 crore Gujaratis only. I talk of 125 crore Hindustani only. I have tried to avoid the sectarian terminology. Gradually every Chief Minister has started doing the same thing.

RS: Omar Abdullah says that you went to Punjab and accepted their attire, you went to Arunachal and wore their cap, you went to Assam and wore their dress but you refused to wear skull cap offered by Imam.

_Modi: I have never seen Gandhi, Patel or Nehru wearing such skull cap. Indian politics has deteriorated. They can do anything for appeasement. I believe in respecting traditions of all religions. But at the same time, I have to respect my own tradition as well although I respect all traditions. I can’t hoodwink people by wearing such skull caps. But I believe in taking action against those who show disrespect to other’s caps._

RS: Nitish Kumar said that in public life, you have to wear both tilak and skull caps. You have to take care of sentiments of others.

Modi: If he thinks that it helps in taking care of sentiments then it’s his thought. I believe that their children should get better education. They should have Quran in one hand and computer in the other hand.

RS: Azam Khan said that after 60 years of independence, we are being called puppies.

Modi: Whoever said this was wrong. I will not say anything like this.

RS: You had said, “we are human beings. It pains even when a puppy comes under my car.”

Modi: In our country we say it pains even if an ant dies. These are proverbs. This should not be interpreted otherwise. And you should know that the person who had taken my interview, despite being a foreigner, had tweeted that I did not mean anything like that. But the news traders, and am not talking about media, used this to sell their stuff.

RS: Azam Khan while referring to you has said today that we don’t need the sympathy of Modi, the elder brother of puppies.

_Modi: I should say- thank you very much- to him because the loyalty of dogs is unparalleled. I’m proud that somebody saw this quality in me that will benefit the country._

RS: Manmohan Singh said that it will be disastrous if you become the PM.

Modi: I think his own partymen, including his cabinet ministers said that he should not have said that. And now he has stopped saying that.

RS: He actually reminded people that it will be disastrous for people if a person, under whose regime killings took place on the roads of Ahmedabad, becomes PM.

Modi: He should have remembered, there was attack on Akshardham temple in September 2002, so many people were killed inside the temple, yet Gujarat maintained peace. Gujarat maintained peace even after serial blasts. There was a time when Gujarat used to have riots over kite flying and cricket matches. Gujarat has not witnessed riots for last 12 years. The children of Gujarat don’t know what is curfew all about? Gujarat has progressed because of peace and harmony. And this is what the nation needs for growth as these things will have catalytic effect in achieving that.

Q: Akhilesh Yadav recently said in ‘Aap Ki Adalat’ that Muzaffarnagar riots were incited by Narendra Modi.

Modi: I don’t know whether he is having a sound sleep these days. I have been to UP 4-5 times in recent times and I can understand his real concern. He sees Modi in everything- from lion to laptop. This is his problem.

Question from audience: What will you do for education sector in your first 100 days of rule?

Modi: In our country, we should think about poor first. Whenever I meet a person, like a driver, I ask about his family and life. He tells me that he has taken loans for better education of his kids. Nowadays even drivers are taking loans for the better education of their kids. We have always focused on degrees only. Now is the time to focus on skill development that will bring employment to our youth. If we have to compete with China then we have to focus on three things- skill,scale and speed. We need better skill, greater scale and faster speed.

Question from audience: You are campaigning relentlessly for last two months. From where do you get the motivation?

Modi: I had started the campaign from 15th September. So now it’s 6-7 months since I started the campaign. I am a laborer and my childhood was very tough and physically I am used to all this. I also do my Yoga and Pranayam. But the important point is that I believe you never

get tired by doing work. You get tired when you don’t work. When you clean your house, you don’t get tired, it gives you satisfaction.

People’s blessings give you the power to work tirelessly. The only thing required is commitment. The love and affection that I have received from people in last 6 months keeps me running.

Question from audience: When will we come out of caste based politics?

Modi: That’s why I say unless we start using saying - we the 1.25 crore people- the poison of caste will keep creating fissures in the society. There is no harm in feeling proud of your caste but the poison of casteism that creates hatred does not benefit anyone.

Rajat Sharma: But Sonia ji says that you do what she calls ‘zeher ki kheti’.

Modi: It’s good that you have given me the opportunity to speak on this. In Jaipur in last June-July, there was Congress convention going on where Rahul made a speech. He said that I went to Mom’s room this morning and I found her crying. She told me that power is poison. Now the

question is who has been in power for the longest time? Who tasted the poison for the longest time? Who has the maximum amount of poison in the stomach? So who will spew poison the most?

Rajat Sharma: Maulana Madani has said that Muslims are being made to feel scared in the name of Modi. You talk about national integration but it can actually break the country.

Modi: What he said was that those who are saying all this are trying to break the nation.

RS: He says that Muslims are being made to feel scared in your name. What is it in you that scare Muslims?

Modi: I don’t think they feel scared. In Gujarat, Muslims feel greater enthusiasm when my name is mentioned.

Audience: America had banned your entry in that country. Will you go to US if you become PM?

_Modi: When it happened in 2005, I had told media that we want to create an India where Americans will have to stand in cue to seek visa._

RS: American ambassador Nancy Powell had to leave after she met you. What did you do?

Modi: (Laughs)...This is something that journalists should investigate.

RS: You opponents allege that all your developmental claims in the state are hollow. Mulayam Singh yadav recently asked you to explain whether Gujarat, like UP, also has free irrigation, free education andfree medicines.

Modi: He should have taken it further- free goondaism, free killings of innocents.

RS: He responded when you said that it takes 56 inch chest for running the government.

Modi: I had responded to him when he said that he will not allow UP becoming another Gujarat. It is then that I had said, “Neta ji, it takes 56 inches chest to make Gujarat. And then I went on to say, in order to make a state like Gujarat, you need to give electricity for 24 hours and 365 days. Most houses in Gujarat have the facility of drinking water from taps, 99% roads in rural regions have proper roads. I said, “You don’t have that kind of stamina. You continue with caste oriented politics because you cannot go beyond that.” Today Ram Manohar Lohia must have been very upset with his disciples.

Rahul: Rahul Gandhi alleges that you have created Gujarat’s image just through marketing as far as facilities like electricity, water and employment are concerned.

Modi: Okay, we can go to Delhi, Bengal and Assam for marketing. But I cannot do that in front of the people of Gujarat, right? They can see through right away. I say that I have constructed roads and if there are no roads, then the people there will never believe me. They would call

me a liar if I had not done anything for the agricultural sector. Then I would have not won elections in 2002, 2007and 2012. I did not lose a single election. Gujarat is the only State that can fight the elections with the agenda of development. Even today our agenda is development and others are running away from this zone.

They don’t have courage to touch this issue. Because they feel that they will be answerable for this. When I had gone to visit Gujarat in 2001, people gathered to meet me. I hadn’t visited my State for quite some time. I had nothing to do there. Before becoming the CM I had not even seen the CM’s chamber. I was not even an MLA and I had not even fought teacher’s elections.

People would come to me and say, we are not asking for anything big.

But at least provide us electricity during dinner time so that we don’t have to eat in the dark. That means, during that period, Gujarat didn’t even get electricity in the evening for dinner. Today Gujarat has electricity all around the year. This cannot be proved through marketing. When people switch on their bulb and see light, it is then that they believe that Modi has provided electricity.

RS: But it is also true that you got Amitabh Bachchan for promotion and marketing.

Modi: This is true...

RS: It’s the same Amitabh who was once a part of Congress and then SP...?

Modi: There is difference between Modi and others. He is indeed close to Mulayam Singh Yadav. He is from UP and thus he has his attachments. But Mulayam Singh used him. He used him in his election campaigns with the slogan - “UP mein hai dum, zulm hai kam”. But that didn’t work.

Amitabh’s role needs to be reflected with intellect. I used him to talk about Gujarat and not of Gujarat government. He advertises Kutch, its handicraft and lifestyle. So if I have that thought, that is my work. I use Amitabh Bachan as a productive resource for the welfare of Gujarat. It’s been around 5 years that he’s been working with me. Neither he has ever spoken about politics and nor have I. And today let me clarify, when I had given him the proposal that I wanted to promote tourism in Gujarat, he said, “I give you my voice and my face, you may use it”. He refused to take money from me. He does not take a single rupee for promoting tourism in Gujarat and for this I am extremely grateful to him.

RS: We thought he must be earning a lot from your Government.

Modi: I’m a “pakka Ahmedabadi” (pure Ahmedabadi). Our specialty is to find someone on whom we have least expenditure. We believe in single fare, double journey. We don’t give money to people easily.


RS: If you don’t give then why is it being said that you gave cheap land to Tata, Adani and other builders?

Modi; All these accusations are influenced by politics. Our Congress friends keep bringing up such issues. I say, is the Government of India asleep? Isn’t it its responsibility to reprimand a Chief Minister if he is involved in such malpractices? Why aren’t they taking any action?

This means that they don’t have courage to do even that. Secondly, as far as land allocation is concerned, the Supreme Court has said that the policy of Gujarat government is so good that all States must implement that model. Thirdly, a lie that is circulating is that Nano was given land. In reality, Nano was not given a single inch land from the State government. No agricultural land was given to Nano.

RS: But there are accusations that farmer’s lands were seized and given to Nano?

Modi: These people don’t know anything. The Supreme Court has given approval. We had given land to the industries on more than the market rate. Not the present market rate, but the rate that existed then. Gujarat is a policy driven state. Even if you go there, you will get

the same benefit that the richest man of India will get.

RS: Rahul Gandhi says that Gujarat’s credibility cannot be proved because the state does not have RTI, the biggest information right that he has given to the citizens.

Modi: These days he goes around saying that he has given this law and that law...ask him, does RTI apply to J&K? Do Right to education and Anti - corruption Bill apply to Kashmir? First he should see what his government has done. Moreover, Gujarat has RTI and there have never

been any complains in Gujarat on RTI.

RS: Now that you have mentioned Supreme Court I will have to take my case back.

Audience: If your government is formed, will you give an assurance to Christian brothers and sisters that their churches will not be broken down?

Modi: I have never heard of such incidents taking place...

Audience: That they won’t be burnt...?

Modi: I have never heard of such instances. Our country does not believe in the concept of your God and my God. We believe that all Gods are one. We have different ways of accepting Him. All ways lead to Him. That is why our constitution does not allow any discrimination. We cannot have communal discussions. We can be religious but not communal. That is why BJP’s moto is Sarva Panth Sambhav. In Gujarat we have the world’s smallest community - Parsi. They even

have a pilgrimage centre there. Look at the rich history of India. We have never tried to bring down any community’s place of worship through sword or violence. Castes and religious divides are holding the nation backfrom growing. I want you all to be at peace.

RS: You have given consolation to Parsis and Christians. Can you give assurance to Muslims?

Modi: Every citizen of this nation has those rights and privileges that Narendra Modi has.

RS: So nobody has to fear you.

Modi: Some people will have to be afraid. Those who plunder the nation, deliver injustice, will have to feel scared of me. And I am not afraid of admitting this. Government cannot be so lenient that it forgives them. People must have sense of security. This does not

exist and that is what causes all the trouble. You have to maintain some decorum even at home. And if it is a crime to maintain discipline then I admit my crime.

RS: There’s one man’s rule in BJP. Modi’s name is chanted everywhere. Even on all the posters. It appears that there is no other leader left in BJP.

Modi: This is not true. BJP is a huge organization. It works in that structure. There is a galaxy of leaders who are equally competent. During elections we have to set a goal and prioritize issues. Even for this there is a committee of which Modi is not a part. Previously we worked under Atal ji’s guidance. Then we worked under Advani ji, Harshvardhan in Delhi, Shivraj Singh in MP and in Rajasthan we worked under Vasundhara Raje. So responsibilities are distributed according to the party’s goal. Right now I have been given this role and I have to do what the party has asked me to do. I am a worker of the party. We are a team.

RS: If you are a team then why did Advani get upset three times?

Modi; I don’t think he is angry.

RS: He was first annoyed when Narendra Modi was made the national convener for the elections in Goa. Then the party went to appease him. Next he was upset when Narendra Modi was declared BJP’s PM candidate. He didn’t attend that meeting and once again the party had to persuade him. Recently he was upset over ticket distribution in the Lok Sabha elections. He wanted to fight from Ahmedabad and party insisted that he contests from Bhopal.

Modi: All these three issues have been clarified by Advani and the party. They were all fiction. Because after Goa meeting, he called me up to congratulate me. He was not well so he couldn’t come to Goa. But this made juicy news for media.

RS: And Jaswant Singh...

Modi: Jaswant Singh has just written a review of one of my biographies.

RS: And you didn’t give him ticket...

Modi: I don’t distribute tickets. State election Committee sends its recommendations. Central committee approves of it. Recently we helped his son win elections. BJP has lakhs of workers. It becomes difficult to manage when tickets are distributed.

RS : But the situation is so grave that Rahul Gandhi is worried that influential leaders like Jaswant Singh, L K Advani have been sidelined by Narendra Modi.

Modi: These are people who held Modi’s hand to make him walk. And even today I seek their advice by sitting at their feet. BJP does not work that way. But in their party, look what happened to Sitaram Kesri. He was the President of All India Congress Committee. They threw him out of his office to bring in Sonia Gandhi.

RS: But now that culture is creeping into BJP. Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi tweeted- Sabir Ali has joined the party, now Dawood Ibrahim is next in line.

Modi: Let those exchanges remain between them only.

RS: Party workers say that very few people like you within the party although you have fan following outside. Raj Thackeray said that he will make Modi the Prime Minister.

Modi: First part of your statement is not correct. Today there are senior and more experienced members than me in the party. But they have handed immense responsibility to me. My party workers are working relentlessly. If I am anything today, I owe it all to my party workers. That is why I cannot think that my party people do not support me because I would have not even been even at grass root level had it not been for them.

RS: I have heard that Kumar Vishwas has been praising you and dedicating poems to you. He said that Narendra Modi used to talk to him.

Modi: Now that is true. I used to talk to a lot of people. Many say that Modi does not talk to anyone, but at least he is honest in claiming that I talked to him.

RS: But there is no confusion on the leadership in Congress...

Modi: ...That is what has led to Congress’ fall. Instead of improving the economy of the nation, they are busy generating income for one family.

RS: Dr Manmohan Singh has said that Rahul Gandhi has outstanding credentials to become the Prime Minister and I am willing to work under his guidance. Has any big leader in your party made such a statement in your favour?

Modi: There’s a reason for that - I say, I am willing to work under theirguidance. I work under them.

RS: But one such leader, Murli Manohar Joshi, wanted a ticket from Varansi but you went there.

Modi; I was given that offer. And he is fighting from Kanpur. I believe he is going to win with largest number of votes this time.

Audience: Sir your clothes are very stylish, who is your designer?

Modi: I left my house when I was very young. I could fit all my belongings in a small bundle. I kept wandering for 40 - 45 years and I spent over 40 years begging for food. I had to wash my own clothes. So I thought my shirt occupied too much effort in washing and space too. I cut the sleeves myself. So my shirt became half sleeved. I have been wearing such clothes for over 25 years. Yes, I like to dress up well and stay clean. God has gifted me the sense of mixing and matching colors. So I manage everything on my own. Since I’m God gifted I fit well in everything. I have no fashion designer but I’m happy to hear that I dress well.

RS: You are secretive about your personal life. Only recently we got to know that you used to sell tea at the Railway stations.

Modi: It is true that I don’t talk much about my personal life. People of Gujarat know a lot. But Media today is so vibrant that even if something falls off from the pocket they come to know. Then one day I’d come to Delhi and some Congressmen went about saying silly things about me, they even abused me. They said that Modi was an American agent and what not. I was hurt. I had my rally in Rohini (Delhi). I said, do you even know me? I have spent my childhood selling tea at railway stations and you are throwing such allegations on me? That’s how you all got to know about me. Other than that, so many things keep happening; I can’t go around telling everything.

RS: You were so naughty that when you were a child you used to catch crocodile babies from the lake and take them home.

Modi: I was brave, not naughty. There was a lake in my village and I loved to swim in that lake. I even had to wash my clothes there. So one day I picked up a crocodile baby and took it home. Later on I even took it to school and my teachers were very upset.

RS: You left your home when you were very young and went up to the Himalayas.



Modi; Yes I’ve left my home on several occasions. I wanted to lead a spiritual life. Like I said I spent some years begging for food for sustenance. Even now I desire that. I was greatly influenced by Swami Vivekananda. I visited Ramakrishna Mission and several other places. I recently visited Swami Atmaghanananda. That was another world which I have loved.

RS: It’s astonishing that a man who used to sell tea and beg for food has now become a brand himself. Comics are written on you, chips and vegetables are sold in your name. Miscellaneous goods are sold in your name.

Modi: It is astonishing, I admit. If you consider my background - I am the Chief Minister of Gujarat and my mother still resides in a small house in the village. I am surprised myself as I don’t have any background. It’s like a miracle that has worked in my life. I don’t understand what people want out of me or the party, I don’t know.

RS: Congress feels that you have prepared a huge underground team who work constantly on social media to create Narendra Modi’s image.

Modi: Congress is right for once. I have worked underground in 1975 and 1977 - two years when Mrs Indira Gandhi had imposed emergency on the nation and had imprisoned important leaders. Police were hunting for me too. Then I would wear a turban and stay dressed as a Sardar to hide my identity. Since then Congress is scared of me. My life is an open book. It is true that lakhs of people ae associated with me in this election who have got nothing to do with BJP, politics. They are only concerned about the nation. Over 10000 people have come from overseas to assist. I met around 400 youngsters. They are all IITians. They have been putting efforts in their own way. I don’t even know those people. But if I don’t know that doesn’t not mean it’s underground.

Audience: If you become Prime Minister then will Advani become the next President?

Modi: If Modi becomes Prime Minister, it would mean that Advani has made him so. Those who give me position, how can I give them anything?

Audience: I know that you will become the PM. I have full confidence. I don’t wish to ask you a question. All I want you to do is to remove black magic from this country with your magic.

Modi: If there are millions of others like you then black magic will anyway vanish.

_Audience: After 2002 Gujarat riots, Indian, International media, politicians - were all after you. How did you cope with all of this?_

_Modi: If you are dependent on truth, then you get the strength to face all accusations. Even today I face all sorts of indictments. Maybe my life’s strife has made me strong. Had I not been so strong,maybe I would have not won the hearts of millions of people. I’m privileged to have suffered. I now convert all strife into an opportunity and so far I’ve been successful._

RS: You had strength and were supported by truth, so why didn’t you discuss this before. Why are you saying all this today in Aap Ki Adalat ?

Modi: First of all, whenever I was asked on this issue, I answered all the questions. But I feel that some people do not want answers to questions. They want to hear what they have to say. And their problem is that they don’t do their homework. That’s why they can’t ask me much.

RS: They just want Narendra Modi to apologize.

Modi: Even when I step down from my bed in the morning, I ask mother earth for her forgiveness. Who am I? I’m just a child of this earth.

Audience: All the parties have stressed on women protection in their manifesto. What will you do that women feel secure?

Modi: If you get the opportunity, in October on Navratri, we have a ceremony that continues till over midnight. You can walk around. You will see young girls, clad in jewellery, will be hanging out and riding their scooties. Everything is possible.

RS: Mulayam Singh Yadav has made a statement at a public meeting that rape is a minor offense and capital punishment is not justified. He said that I become the Prime Minister then I’ll change this law.

Modi: If you start collecting such mean statements then, after Mumbai’s terror attack, a Congress minister had said, such minor incidents keep happening. This mindset is very dangerous for the country. Don’t we feel the pain when such crimes take place? I understand that it takes time to bring about social change. But how can we be so insensitive. For a moment imagine that you are that girl who has been raped. Will you then think that it is a small incident? Or think that your own daughter has been raped and then you’ll understand. Every daughter of India is our daughter. The kind of things that we are hearing nowadays, are so troubling to the mind. And even then some ministers add salt to the wound because of their ignorance. It is very painful. I don’t want to give a political answer for this nor do I want to score a political point. I pray to God that at least he doesn’t give us such mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Hindustani78 said:


> Mining which is done is being done in wrong way in which SC/ST are not getting any benefits and this is the robbing of their resources and you are completely wrong that they are benefiting. SC/ST and Minorities are facing the same hardships and here SC/ST and Muslims should unite and make their future bright. There are other corporations which can give good deals to the SC/ST in the mining field.



You keep saying "their resources " but tell me how will they "benefit" if there is no mining?

And which "other corporations" will going to help them? Please answer questions in a straight way.


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> *PMO to seek Modi's views on disclosing Gujarat govt's letters with Vajpayee after 2002 riots*
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Prime Minister's Office will take the nod of Gujarat government and chief minister Narendra Modi for releasing the correspondence exchanged with the then Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee after the post-Godhra riots in 2002.
> 
> The information was earlier denied by the Central Public Information Officer of the PMO SE Rizwi citing section 8(1)(h) of the RTI Act, without giving any reasons, which exempts information that would impede the process of investigation or apprehension or prosecution of offenders.
> 
> The decision was overturned during the appeal before his senior Krishan Kumar, director PMO, where the applicant had objected to the response of the CPIO saying he failed to give germane reasons behind denial of information.
> 
> The applicant had also underlined that the correspondence was 11 years old and was not likely to have an impact on the investigation, apprehension and prosecution of offenders.
> 
> Upholding the reasons given by the applicant, the appellate authority directed the CPIO to provide additional details with regards to the case.
> 
> "As regards contention that the grounds for exemption claimed under section 8(1) (h) are not tenable, CPIO PMO is directed to obtain fresh inputs in this regard and provide the same to the applicant within 15 working days," Krishan Kumar, director and Appellate authority had decided.
> 
> In the latest response to six-and-a-half month old RTI application, Rizvi said after the appeal decision that the matter was referred to the office for fresh inputs.
> 
> "It is informed that third party (Gujarat government and Modi in the present case) consultation under Section 11(1) of the RTI Act is underway on a similar request and response regarding disclosure of information in this regard will be provided to you after due process as envisaged in section 11 of the Act is completed," he said.
> 
> According to the section 11 of the RTI Act, a notice seeking views of the third party have to be taken with in five days of filing request but CPIO did not issue any such letter within the period.
> 
> The matter of third party consultation was raised citing an existing process which has been on seeking the views.
> 
> "The Central Public Information Officer or State Public Information Officer, as the case may be, shall, within five days from the receipt of the request, give a written notice to such third party of the request...," the Act says.
> 
> The RTI applicant had sought copy of all communications exchanged between the PMO and the Gujarat government between February 27, 2002 and April 30, 2002 on the law and order situation in the state.
> 
> The applicant had also sought copy of the communication exchanged between Vajpayee and Modi during that period which saw tense atmosphere in the state.
> 
> While refusing disclosure of information, the country's top office did not give any reasons as to how disclosure of information would attract section 8(1)(h) even though Delhi high court has made it clear that cogent reasons be given while denying information under the clause.
> 
> "It is apparent that the mere existence of an investigation process cannot be a ground for refusal of the information; the authority withholding information must show satisfactory reasons as to why the release of such information would hamper the investigation process.
> 
> "Such reasons should be germane, and the opinion of the process being hampered should be reasonable and based on some material. Sans this consideration, Section 8(1)(h) and other such provisions would become the haven for dodging demands for information," Justice Ravindra Bhat had held.
> 
> PMO to seek Modi's views on disclosing Gujarat govt's letters with Vajpayee after 2002 riots - The Times of India





arp2041 said:


> Guys, i think after 17th April picture will be more or less clear..............


Achi kabar anani chaiye


----------



## Parul




----------



## Hindustani78

Soumitra said:


> You keep saying "their resources " but tell me how will they "benefit" if there is no mining?
> 
> And which "other corporations" will going to help them? Please answer questions in a straight way.



Illegal mining is robbing them and they are not getting the real share and profit . Are you saying that there are no companies which will give them fair deals and all the companies are corrupt ? The local community must receive a sizeable share of the royalty from any mine and the royalty must be linked to the globallytraded price of the mineral, and not some arbitrary rate charged by the miner in its first sale, mostly to a related party.


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Why now all of a sudden? Can't they wait until after elections? Afteral model code of conduct is in place & anything that may have electoral implications would fall under the code of conduct.
> 
> Btw I can see what Congress is trying to do here. By asking for Modi's nod they are trying to stir up controversy. If for any reason Modi decides against it, that's it.. all hell will break lose.



Postive side Dekho 
These things are denying AAP media space

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus




----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus




----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Postive side Dekho
> These things are denying AAP media space


Han Bhai. Have been noticing this trend for the past 4 weekends. And you always had one or the other sensational news items hogging the limelight every weekend & thereby cutting off AAP's oxygen supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Hindustani78 said:


> Illegal mining is robbing them and they are not getting the real share and profit . Are you saying that there are no companies which will give them fair deals and all the companies are corrupt ? The local community must receive a sizeable share of the royalty from any mine and the royalty must be linked to the globallytraded price of the mineral, and not some arbitrary rate charged by the miner in its first sale, mostly to a related party.


I never said companies are corrupt. You keep on saying they are corrupt and do illegal mining. I fully support the rights of corporation to do mining and help the economy of the country.

Why must local community receive "sizable" share of profits? They are not taking any risks why should they get the returns?

If they want "sizable" share they should start own company, take a risk, make an investment and start mining. This way they will get the returns. No body is stopping them. Other way is that they can buy the shares in the Mining companies and enjoy benefits as a shareholder


----------



## Prometheus




----------



## GreenFoe

AA gaya.........ab bas yahi bacha hai AAPCON team me se HAHAHA


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


>


Arei after very long time mate aur batau Kese chal raha election Campaign


----------



## GreenFoe

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455402295379783680


NKVD said:


> Arei after very long time mate aur batau Kese chal raha election Campaign



Delhi to haar gaye ab bas punjab ka hi bharosa hai HAHAHA


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Arei after very long time mate aur batau Kese chal raha election Campaign




well .......kejru came to my city on 11th............and Vinod Khanna has given up hope of winning........but Bajwa is still trying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Baru writes that prathviraj chavan warned Rajdeep Sardesai of legal consequences if he aired cash for votes sting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Han Bhai. Have been noticing this trend for the past 4 weekends. And you always had one or the other sensational news items hogging the limelight every weekend & thereby cutting off AAP's oxygen supply.



Media is their biggest weapon BJPs controversy have cut down the coverage of AAP 
I regularly view many news channels & AAP & AK's coverage has declined very much 
& they don't have the cadre either 
To win seats 
Result AK-49 is not isolated 
Thode aur din ki baat hai fhir ache din toh Anne he wale hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

AK road show in Sangur / Malerkotla / Suman / Sherpur/ barnala ( Lok Sabha constituency - Sangrur )
AAP Candidate - Bhagwant Mann 
Akali - Sukhdev Dhinsa ( Rajha Sabha Member)
Congress - Singla ( sitting MP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Echo_419 said:


> Media is their biggest weapon BJPs controversy have cut down the coverage of AAP
> I regularly view many news channels & AAP & AK's coverage has declined very much
> & they don't have the cadre either
> To win seats
> Result AK-49 is not isolated
> Thode aur din ki baat hai fhir ache din toh Anne he wale hai



Birlas have failed in propping up the invaluable,after delhi loss there is no real enthusiam ,all paid volunteers.

Good thing in in punjab they will help BJP covertly,dono hathon me laddu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

one more image spammer  ,where is @fsayed btw?


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> one more image spammer  ,where is @fsayed btw?



I am missing @Bhai Zakir


----------



## Prometheus

this pic from Pathankot constituency ( Time around 10.30 PM) ......AK got late ...........still thousands were waiting for him to arrive in the city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Sidak said:


> I am missing @Bhai Zakir



HAHA usne dusri id banayi thi ,fir ban karwa dia HAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> one more image spammer  ,where is @fsayed btw?




sorry mate ....... i had many abuses from u guys for supporting AAP...........I just want to show that condition in punjab is quite different ..........from which ever part of India u belong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> sorry mate ....... i had many abuses from u guys for supporting AAP...........I just want to show that condition in punjab is quite different ..........from which ever part of India u belong



Like you many of us in Delhi showed support in him. However, he let us down..Hope he doesn't let down People of Punjab...


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> HAHA usne dusri id banayi thi ,fir ban karwa dia HAHAHA



Usne kafi sari ID banya tha....I am just wondering why he hasn't came back with another new ID....Thread may hal-chal rahti thee....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Media is their biggest weapon BJPs controversy have cut down the coverage of AAP
> I regularly view many news channels & AAP & AK's coverage has declined very much
> & they don't have the cadre either
> To win seats
> Result AK-49 is not isolated
> Thode aur din ki baat hai fhir ache din toh Anne he wale hai



Media has gone bit quiet on AAP since that last month's media conference of Ashutosh & Sanjay singh blaming media for -ve campaign & terming few as paid media channels. Almost all the channels have reduced their coverage on AAP & Kejriwal. There could also be other factor to it, like spending money on media. AAP & Kejri can't match BJP or Congress when it comes to spending on media campaign.. & that's why they come out with those bizarre antics like getting drenched in ink or getting beaten up by their own supporters. 

Also there is another factor to it. If you have noticed... BJP snatched weekend limelight away from AAP by creating sensationalism within their own ranks. it started off with Mutalik episode, then Sabir Ali fiasco the following weekend, then it's Amit Shah episode last weekend... & quite a few to choose from this weekend. Kejriwal & AAP is nowhere to be seen!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> sorry mate ....... i had many abuses from u guys for supporting AAP...........I just want to show that condition in punjab is quite different ..........from which ever part of India u belong



HAHA thats good ..... Best thing is you paapis cut into cong votes 








Sidak said:


> Usne kafi sari ID banya tha....I am just wondering why he hasn't came back with another new ID....Thread may hal-chal rahti thee....



HAAN woto hai ,he dont cry like this @Prometheus ,bhai zakir used full shitloads of spam to reply LOL

And RED BLUE GREEN BOLD LETTERS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Like you many of us in Delhi showed support in him. However, he let us down..Hope he doesn't let down People of Punjab...




condition of punjab is bad and its getting worst bro......people here dont see any other option but to support AAP.......who ever they are .........they are not drug smugglers ............thats enough for people here


----------



## GreenFoe

Sidak said:


> Like you many of us in Delhi showed support in him. However, he let us down..Hope he doesn't let down People of Punjab...



Kal ek urban naxal aya that ,keh raha tha ,naxalism is due to corruption


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> HAHA thats good ..... Best thing is you paapis cut into cong votes
> 
> View attachment 24481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAAN woto hai ,he dont cry like this @Prometheus ,bhai zakir used full shitloads of spam to reply LOL
> 
> And RED BLUE GREEN BOLD LETTERS




as i have mentioned many times here................it doesnt matter AAP wins or not............even 20 % votes will be good enough to force badals to work for welfare of punjab


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> HAHA thats good ..... Best thing is you paapis cut into cong votes
> 
> View attachment 24481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAAN woto hai ,he dont cry like this @Prometheus ,bhai zakir used full shitloads of spam to reply LOL
> 
> And RED BLUE GREEN BOLD LETTERS



It's because of his hate for NaMo is started posted in this thread. Prometheus, ain't spammer like him. He has lost hope in SAD + BJP and sees hope in AK 49. Hence, he is supporting him...Vekho AAP Punjab vich ki chan chadi eh...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> as i have mentioned many times here................it doesnt matter AAP wins or not............even 20 % votes will be good enough to force badals to work for welfare of punjab



As i said ...Acchi bath he bheedu,dono hatho me laddu 



Sidak said:


> It's because of his hate for NaMo is started posted in this thread. Prometheus, ain't spammer like him. He has lost hope in SAD + BJP and sees hope in AK 49. Hence, he is supporting him...Vekho AAP Punjab vich ki chan chadi eh...



I dont see much difference ........Thoda revolution ka experience hoga apne aap wapis kaam dhande pe lag jaega 

Most Converts hate their previous ideology,Most Jihadi per capita are converts .


----------



## jha

Hindustani78 said:


> So you don't know how are native and Indigenous Indians ?



Kindly Go on... First Native. Now Indigenous. Am waiting for next : Probably Joint venture..?



> Again you have changed the track. There are clause in Indian constitution which are different depending on those communities which are called personal laws.



Now I am sure You have never read Indian Constitution. I cant talk about your country's constitution though.



> According to laws all are equal citizens and all are having their personal laws etc but there are certain people who have started terror type of situation in the country and are openly saying that minorities are second class citizens and they have to follow whatever the majority dictates . Start giving hoots to whatever i am saying because all this i am saying as an citizen of India even on this you are having objections and you are even denying that i am an Indian national and even you are denying that there are religion/caste and class discrimination .



Sorry.. Still no hoots for your mindless propaganda from me. 

And Yes, Indian constitution does not discriminate on the basis of religion or, caste or, class on the fundamental rights of country.
As I said earlier I cant say the same about Your country's constitution.



> Holy books are respected by the Constitution of India and thats why each community is having its own personal law to which you and your types doesn't want to accept. Free society doesn't means denying religious rights of ours which is guaranteed by the constitution. So please don't poke your nose in personal laws of others.



I still am not bothered by what your personal holy book preaches you. Keep those sermons to yourself and dont discuss them here with me. Because I dont care what your personal law says to you. BTW are there any separate personal law in your country for minorities ..?


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> As i said ...Acchi bath he bheedu,dono hatho me laddu
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see much difference ........Thoda revolution ka experience hoga apne aap wapis kaam dhande pe lag jaega




i would share a funny incident from AK speech 

AK asked the crowd in my city "Whats the major problem faced by Punjab?"

people shouting " Drugs"

AK said - kaun banta hai nasha?

crowd - Majithiya

AK- Kaun hai yeh majithya ?

Crowd - Badal ka salla

.....................................................................

Similar think he did in Sangur ............I have posted video above...........it was hilarious


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Aam aadmi thinks Modi wave will triumph in Bangalore South | Business Line



Congress is spending too much money. Propaganda against Modi has started. Suddenly attendance in some churches have increased. Congress is targeting slums and minorities. This is a must win seat for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> i would share a funny incident from AK speech
> 
> AK asked the crowd in my city "Whats the major problem faced by Punjab?"



Abe to mujhe kyun suna raha hai ? 



jha said:


> Congress is spending too much money. Propaganda against Modi has started. Suddenly attendance in some churches have increased. Congress is targeting slums and minorities. This is a must win seat for them.



YES .............you are correct


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455306352420593664


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Abe to mujhe kyun suna raha hai ?
> 
> 
> 
> YES .............you are correct
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455306352420593664




tujhe bhi pta chale ki Punjab me "Majithiya" bahut famous hai...............agar drugs chahiye toh usse contact kar leena....XD


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455407145929154560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> tujhe bhi pta chale ki Punjab me "Majithiya" bahut famous hai...............agar drugs chahiye toh usse contact kar leena....XD



HAHA lagta hai tu pakka nashedi hai tabhi 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BJP crosses 20% in bengal 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455374607424692225
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rajat sharma TRP 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455414813657927680


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*Modi offers shelter to Deve Gowda, says I am also your son*


BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi has requested former Prime Minister HD Deve Gowda to live in Gujarat. Modi gave the statement after Gowda said that he will not live in Karnataka if Modi becomes the Prime Minister.

Addressing an election meeting Modi said, "I request Deve Gowda to come and live in Gujarat, if he wants to leave Karnataka. He can stay at a house or a bungalow or a farm house. I will make all arrangements. Whatever he wants. I am also like his son."

*Reacting sharply to Modi's statement, Gowda said that he has four sons and two daughters to take care of him and did not need Modi. "Modi has no qualification. He is worse than an ordinary man. Who is he to take care of me? I don't need his shelter," an angry Gowda said.



Hehehe..* Jal gaye iski... I am just loving how the followers of Lohia are getting decimated in this election. They kept using their political clout to ensure the backwardness of their followers and now dont understand whatever happened to their votebank.



GreenFoe said:


> HAHA lagta hai tu pakka nashedi hai tabhi
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> BJP crosses 20% in bengal



Cant say that BJP has crossed 20%, but substantial increase in its vote share in selected areas has ensured that both TMC and LEFT are very much worried.


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Cant say that BJP has crossed 20%, but substantial increase in its vote share in selected areas has ensured that both TMC and LEFT are very much worried.



Mamta is constantly attacking modi ,not possible w/o BJP getting nearby 20%.

The good thing is this will further increase it  (but from LEFT voters)


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> HAHA lagta hai tu pakka nashedi hai tabhi
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> BJP crosses 20% in bengal
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455374607424692225
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Rajat sharma TRP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455414813657927680




hahaha...........


----------



## Angry Bird

Watch Times Now :- BP openly started saying that we will throw Robert Vadera in Jail once we come to power. BJP has proof against him.


----------



## Prometheus

some more shots from Sangrur Road Show of AK


----------



## JanjaWeed

Angry Bird said:


> Watch Times Now :- BP openly started saying that we will throw Robert Vadera in Jail once we come to power. BJP has proof against him.


I think Uma Bharti came out with that statement. She needs to get a grip on her tongue. Modi & BJP shouldn't be seen as vindictive kind beforehand. Let them come to power first.. & let the law take it's course. I'm sure Rajastan govt has initiated an investigation into his land deals.. & once Haryana state elections gets over & done with, some skeletons will tumble out.


----------



## jha

Angry Bird said:


> Watch Times Now :- BP openly started saying that we will throw Robert Vadera in Jail once we come to power. BJP has proof against him.



This Uma Bharati needs to be controlled. She is a very big loud mouth. Let Modi first win election and then commissions can be set up under the supervision of Supreme Court( if required).


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


>



bhai kuch log BOMB ki awaaz sey nhi darte.....par kuch Patakhe ki awaaz sey dar jate hai.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Bishnoi wants Badals out of NDA, BJP in fix - The Times of India

The Badals I think will have to be let go. They bring too little to NDA and create huge embarrassment by their antics.


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455369725707440128


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> I think Uma Bharti came out with that statement. She needs to get a grip on her tongue. Modi & BJP shouldn't be seen as vindictive kind beforehand. Let them come to power first.. & let the law take it's course. I'm sure Rajastan govt has initiated an investigation into his land deals.. & once Haryana state elections gets over & done with, some skeletons will tumble out.



One person who must be investigated properly is Ahmad Patel. He is the brain behind Sonia G. But all that once BJP is in power.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> bhai kuch log BOMB ki awaaz sey nhi darte.....par kuch Patakhe ki awaaz sey dar jate hai.....................


It's okay to be Krazy & scared at the same time!


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455386543486533632


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> One person who must be investigated properly is Ahmad Patel. He is the brain behind Sonia G. But all that once BJP is in power.


I doubt very much that Modi & BJP will go after Sonia Gandhi & her close associates. I don't think even Robert Vadra will be touched. There's almost an unwritten agreement within political parties not to touch each other's top dogs. There'll be somany factors involved. They will scream & shout endlessly in public.... but it's just that! Maybe Modi & his govt may try & stop any future irregularities.. but wouldn't dig past graves. That's just my pov... i wish I'm proved wrong once Modi & BJP takes over.


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455386543486533632


Nothing can be done. If we try to take any action & target members 'Secularism khatre pe aayega'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Hindustani78 said:


> I think you are in big misinformed in here. As much as i have know , Milad-un-Nabi festival is organized by Ahle Sunnat Jammat, Tasleem Irshad-ul-Muslimeen, Shia and Sunni groups and in Hyderabad Milad-un-Nabi festival use to be celebrated even before the Independence. In reality Ganesha jayanti, hanuman jayanti, Ram navami festivals rallies were never taken out and it was only after the 80s started in Hyderabad which more or less linked to the Telangana issue.
> 
> 
> 
> As you are saying Goshamahal is MIM stronghold then why Raja Singh is even standing from there ?
> 
> Sources said that the MIM is mainly concentrating on Musheerabad, Jubilee Hills, Goshamahal, Kukatpally, and Amberpet Assembly seats. MIM will field candidates in Guntur, Anan-thapur, Madanpalle, Kadapa, Nandyal, Kurnool, Hindupur, Nizamabad, Bodhan, Adilabad, Mahbubnagar, Nirmal, Jagitayala, Karimnagar, Sangareddy, Tandur, Vikarabad and Kamareddy Assembly seats.


Ganesha chaturthi,Sri rama Navami rallies were celebrated long before 80's are you kidding me i know my grandparents celebrating them.It was not linked to telangana.

He is standing from there because to challenge MIM in their area.


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> I doubt very much that Modi & BJP will go after Sonia Gandhi & her close associates. I don't think even Robert Vadra will be touched. There's almost an unwritten agreement within political parties not to touch each other's top dogs. There'll be somany factors involved. They will scream & shout endlessly in public.... but it's just that! Maybe Modi & his govt may try & stop any future irregularities.. but wouldn't dig past graves. That's just my pov... i wish I'm proved wrong once Modi & BJP takes over.



i think he will :-

1.He is creating parallel right wing media .
2.There was a report in TOI that manmohans office is cleaning up the files in fear of modi..
3.Modi has no contract with sonia (warna sonia and paid journos itna darte kyon?)
4.Attacking scamster will give him legitimacy to push through reforms .
5.Business is very terrified of corruption,they want this mess cleared out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455383718442848256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

jha said:


> Hehehe... Thsi Raja SIngh is pakka Bhaiyya. Owaisis have no idea how to stop him or, face him. I like when they squeak like a mouse everytime Raja Singh holds a rally.


He recently held a massive rally on Sri rama Navami day and again on tuesday expect even bigger one.


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> Hey please dont spread false propaganda. Sir Kejriwal is the honestest person everrr *after King Harishchandra.*



Thats my Copyright...........


----------



## wolfschanzze

Sidak said:


>


Most people i know and follow arvind kejriwal just to troll him when he tweets lol.Other than that i dont think he is of that importance .Once elections are over you will see many unfollowing him.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454455955011276800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455193608753147904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455196811158757376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ExtraOdinary said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454455955011276800
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455193608753147904
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455196811158757376
> Twitter / ashutosh83B: And what he said about big ...



Yes.. and then he went to a Vet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

jha said:


> Kindly Go on... First Native. Now Indigenous. Am waiting for next : Probably Joint venture..?



You do know who are native people , its those who are currently below the poverty line .



> Now I am sure You have never read Indian Constitution. I cant talk about your country's constitution though.



Stop guessing . i have read it many times and time to time use it as reference , for your type of people 




> Sorry.. Still no hoots for your mindless propaganda from me.



You do give hoot thats why still in big denial 



> And Yes, Indian constitution does not discriminate on the basis of religion or, caste or, class on the fundamental rights of country.



But people do discriminate and always use religion and caste to deny rights of other Indians. 



> As I said earlier I cant say the same about Your country's constitution.



I am Indian and again and again you are denying it because of some ignorance. 





> I still am not bothered by what your personal holy book preaches you. Keep those sermons to yourself and dont discuss them here with me. Because I dont care what your personal law says to you. BTW are there any separate personal law in your country for minorities ..?



I am not asking you to be bothered about it just asking you to understand that you should stop your discrimination. In India , there is personal law of all the religious communities .


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> i think he will :-
> 
> 1.He is creating parallel right wing media .
> 2.There was a report in TOI that manmohans office is cleaning up the files in fear of modi..
> 3.Modi has no contract with sonia (warna sonia and paid journos itna darte kyon?)
> 4.Attacking scamster will give him legitimacy to push through reforms .
> 5.Business is very terrified of corruption,they want this mess cleared out.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455383718442848256


I hope you are right. For that to happen Modi needs to do away with unsavoury characters within his own circle & make sure no one thwarts his efforts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

wolfschanzze said:


> Ganesha chaturthi,Sri rama Navami rallies were celebrated long before 80's are you kidding me i know my grandparents celebrating them.It was not linked to telangana.



Ganesha Chaturthi started during the period of Channa Reddy . It was linked to Telangana movement which was nothing but to unite Hindus by showing the fear of Muslims .

Other than this there were hardly any significant gatherings seen in the city until 1979 when the then Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh Marri Chenna Reddy asked Hindus to start Ganesh festival the Pune-Bombay way. Where Hindus were asked to install big Ganesh idols on roads, in localities, offices and all other public places, and encouraged them to take out a central procession at the end of Ganesh chaturthi when Idols are immersed in water. Soon after that the Bonalu festival which use be celebrated by telanganite Hindus in Pockets was also celebrated in big way and on the roads.
We need more processions in the city of Hyderabad



> He is standing from there because to challenge MIM in their area.



Its stronghold of MIM



GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455386543486533632



Isnt this Prakash Singh retired officer ?

Whenever there is any news about RSS , the talks about Al Qaida starts . 

Suddenly, the organization which was becoming moribund and seen to be out of tune with the times, is growing. In less than three months, more than 2,000 shakhas have sprouted across the country. By the end of 2013, there were 44,982 shakhas in India, of which 8,417 were in UP alone.
Modi effect: 2,000-odd RSS shakhas sprout in 3 months - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

*A Pakistan where people want Modi as PM!




Purnea (Bihar) :

Click to expand...

*


> It’s true. People of this Pakistan want Narendra Modi to become prime minister of India, reports IANS.
> 
> More than 250 residents, including over 100 voters of a village called “Pakistan” in Bihar’s Purnea district, are set to vote for the BJP to help Modi to fulfil his dream.
> 
> “We want Narendra Modi to become PM,” said Hira Hembrum, a middle aged villager. Hembrum’s view was supported by most of the villagers who are living in abject poverty and without basic amenities. Pakistan is the name of a village in Singhiya panchayat, Srinagar block, about 30 km from Purnea town, the district headquarters. “People in Pakistan are keen to vote for BJP to see Modi as PM,” Haldu Murmu, another villager of Pakistan in Purnea, about 350 km from the state capital,” was quoted as saying in local media. What is interesting is that there is not one Muslim family in the village, which comprises mostly Santhal tribal households. There also is not one mosque in this Pakistan. Murmu said they want to vote Modi to counter neighbouring country Pakistan’s bid to disrupt peace. “Only Modi can do it,” he said. Purnea goes to polls April 24. According to a police official, government documents record the name of the village as Pakistan. So how did the village get its name? Elders in the village recall that the village was named soon after India’s partition in 1947. “Many Muslims who earlier lived here chose to leave for East Pakistan (now Bangladesh), when the country was partitioned. We decided then that the village could be named in their memory,” one elderly villager said. Pakistan village is poor and illiterate. The literacy rate in Purnea district is just 31.51 percent.
> 
> There is hardly a literate person in Pakistan village, where proper roads, a school or a hospital is hard to come by. However, anti-Pakistan sentiment dominate the village. Murmu recalled that after 26/11, when 166 people were killed by Pakistani terrorists in Mumbai, the villagers had even considered changing the name of their village. “When Ajmal Kasab was hanged to death two-years-ago, villagers celebrated by distributing sweets, singing folk songs and dancing,” Murmu said.
> 
> In 2012, Chief Minister Nitish Kumar informed a visiting Pakistani delegation that there was a village named after their country in the state. The surprised delegates told Nitish Kumar that they had never heard of the village. The chief minister showed the map of Pakistan village to the Pakistani delegates and explained that when all the Muslims of the village, then in Islampur district of Bengal, had migrated to East Pakistan (now Bangladesh), the villagers left behind decided to name a village in memory of those who left. Prior to the States Reorganisation Act of 1956, Purnea too was part of Islampur, which now lies in the state of West Bengal.
> 
> A Pakistan where people want Modi as PM! - Free Press Journal


----------



## GreenFoe

@jha 
Bhuyan prediction last time 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/66541178140631040
and results
*Party positions*
Pos Party Contested Seats Swing
1 

 Indian National Congress 126 78 +22
2 

 All India United Democratic Front 77 18 +9
3 

 Bodoland People's Front 29 12 +1
4 

 Asom Gana Parishad 104 10 -14
5 

 Bharatiya Janata Party 120 5 -5
6 

 All India Trinamool Congress 103 1 +1
7 Independents 263 2 -9
8 

 Communist Party of India (Marxist) 17 0 -2
9 

 Communist Party of India 16 0 -1
10 Autonomous State Demand Committee 1 0 -1
*Total* 126


----------



## wolfschanzze

Hindustani78 said:


> Ganesha Chaturthi started during the period of Channa Reddy . It was linked to Telangana movement which was nothing but to unite Hindus by showing the fear of Muslims .
> 
> Other than this there were hardly any significant gatherings seen in the city until 1979 when the then Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh Marri Chenna Reddy asked Hindus to start Ganesh festival the Pune-Bombay way. Where Hindus were asked to install big Ganesh idols on roads, in localities, offices and all other public places, and encouraged them to take out a central procession at the end of Ganesh chaturthi when Idols are immersed in water. Soon after that the Bonalu festival which use be celebrated by telanganite Hindus in Pockets was also celebrated in big way and on the roads.
> We need more processions in the city of Hyderabad
> 
> 
> 
> Its stronghold of MIM
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt this Prakash Singh retired officer ?
> 
> Whenever there is any news about RSS , the talks about Al Qaida starts .
> 
> Suddenly, the organization which was becoming moribund and seen to be out of tune with the times, is growing. In less than three months, more than 2,000 shakhas have sprouted across the country. By the end of 2013, there were 44,982 shakhas in India, of which 8,417 were in UP alone.
> Modi effect: 2,000-odd RSS shakhas sprout in 3 months - The Times of India


I dont


Hindustani78 said:


> Ganesha Chaturthi started during the period of Channa Reddy . It was linked to Telangana movement which was nothing but to unite Hindus by showing the fear of Muslims .
> 
> Other than this there were hardly any significant gatherings seen in the city until 1979 when the then Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh Marri Chenna Reddy asked Hindus to start Ganesh festival the Pune-Bombay way. Where Hindus were asked to install big Ganesh idols on roads, in localities, offices and all other public places, and encouraged them to take out a central procession at the end of Ganesh chaturthi when Idols are immersed in water. Soon after that the Bonalu festival which use be celebrated by telanganite Hindus in Pockets was also celebrated in big way and on the roads.
> We need more processions in the city of Hyderabad
> 
> 
> 
> Its stronghold of MIM
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt this Prakash Singh retired officer ?
> 
> Whenever there is any news about RSS , the talks about Al Qaida starts .
> 
> Suddenly, the organization which was becoming moribund and seen to be out of tune with the times, is growing. In less than three months, more than 2,000 shakhas have sprouted across the country. By the end of 2013, there were 44,982 shakhas in India, of which 8,417 were in UP alone.
> Modi effect: 2,000-odd RSS shakhas sprout in 3 months - The Times of India


I dont know if you know but Ganesh festival was there way before chenna reddy and others tried and i talk about after independence when nizam ran away.People began celebrating hindu festivals with rallies.Before that it was all kind of islamic country.



anathema said:


> Also the skull cap answer according to me just doesnt gell well. His answer of topi !! Can anybody explain why he wears Sikh Turbans , Naga Topi , etc in his rallies ?? I am finding a bit hard to believe.
> 
> P.S - hardcore Modi supporter


He meant Turban is regional not religious.So therefore he wears it to respect his traditions.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*PM was unable to counter vested interests: former Coal Secretary PC Parakh says in memoir*

*



New Delhi:

Click to expand...

*


> At a time when a book from Prime Minister's former media advisorSanjaya Baru has created political ripples, a new book from former Coal secretary P C Parakh is going to add fuel to the fire.
> 
> In the memoir titled _Crusader or Conspirator? Coalgate and other Truths_, which will be released on Monday, Mr Parakh says the Prime Minister was unable to prevent his own junior ministers from blocking a move towards a more transparent system of bidding for coal blocks.
> 
> Mr Parakh has said in the book, "After the Prime Minister approved open bidding in 2004, letters poured in opposing the move. A few Ministers of States tried to scuttle the proposal, but the Prime Minister remained silent on their repeated attempts to stall open bidding."
> 
> Claiming that the Prime Minister was heading a government in which he had "little" political authority, Mr Parakh says that Dr Singh was unable to counter vested interests within his party and government.
> 
> The book, however, says that it must be said to the credit of the Prime Minister, that at no time did the Prime Minister's Office make any recommendations or exert pressure in favour of any party.
> 
> Mr Parakh, who retired as Coal Secretary in December 2005, recalled an incident when he had gone to meet the Prime Minister on a farewell call after submitting his resignation to the then Cabinet Secretary B K Chaturvedi.
> 
> Mr Parakh, 68, has said in his book that he had submitted his resignation after BJP MP Dharmendra Pradhan had insulted him during a parliamentary Standing Committee meeting and no response coming from the government.
> 
> "On August 17, 2005, I met the Prime Minister for a farewell call. I wanted to express my concern at the insult and humiliation that members of Parliament heap on civil servants and senior executives of public service undertakings," he said in his book published by Manas publications.
> 
> Mr Parakh, against whom the CBI has registered a case in coal block allocation scam, said the Prime Minister expressed anguish and stated that "he (Singh) faced similar problems every day. But it would not be in the national interest if he was to offer his resignation on every such issue."
> 
> "I do not know if the country would have got a better Prime Minister if Dr Manmohan Singh had resigned, instead of facing the humiliation of his own ministers not implementing or reversing his decision.
> 
> "By continuing to head a government in which he had little political authority, his image has been seriously dented by 2G scam and Coal-gate although he has had a spotless record of personal integrity," Mr Parakh writes.
> 
> Mr Parakh, while referring to the conversation with Dr Singh, says in the book that it had become clear there was little chance of lasting reform in the coal sector with the limitations within which the Prime Minister functioned.
> 
> PM was unable to counter vested interests: former Coal Secretary PC Parakh says in memoir | NDTV.com



Looks like there is a concerted effort from PM's close aides to rescue him being made scapegoat for UPA 2's failures. The process has begun to exonerate MMS of any blame for poll debacle post 16th May. This may not be going as per plan for Gandhi clan!


----------



## KS

scorpionx said:


> Why shoot the messenger? You can refute the report as a false one (which is unlikely) but questioning the journalist's intention is not a healthy sign.


If you think the political inclinations of an editor dont influence the news items they put in, I dont know what to say to you.

How many times have we seen the media putting false news about Modi/Amit Shah and how many times have we seen the "Blow to Modi" in the past 12 years ? The fact is the Delhi durbar is mighty scared of a change in the establishment order that will set in if Congress is displaced and Modi comes in, that it is a battle for survival out there. In this circumstance, every single trick will be used least of all putting out "out of context" news items.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

KS said:


> If you think the political inclinations of an editor dont influence the news items they put in, I dont know what to say to you.
> 
> How many times have we seen the media putting false news about Modi/Amit Shah and how many times have we seen the "Blow to Modi" in the past 12 years ? The fact is the Delhi durbar is might scared of a change in the establishment order that will set in if Congress is displaced and Modi comes in, that it is a battle for survival out there. In this circumstance, every single trick will be used least of all putting out "out of context" news items.


_abay tu zinda bhi hai
_
good to see you bro


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Modi attacking AIADMK in TN. A clever ploy to deny any space to Congress or something else..?


 
Actually I don't think that's intelligent enough at all. Amma will win and no chance of BJP setting it's influence there. Rajinikant at one time had aspirations of entering politics. Both Amma and DMK cowed him down- he dare not go against them coz they'll ruin his film career. I think he decided to go ahead with the stunt of meeting Modi coz DMK decided to look away. In the state the biggest chunk of media and entertainment business actually runs through them- through Sun TV and other film outfits owned by DMK. I think DMK probably asked him to meet Modi- if there is no shakeup in the political setup they really run the risk of being cast out.



KS said:


> If you think the political inclinations of an editor dont influence the news items they put in, I dont know what to say to you.
> 
> How many times have we seen the media putting false news about Modi/Amit Shah and how many times have we seen the "Blow to Modi" in the past 12 years ? The fact is the Delhi durbar is mighty scared of a change in the establishment order that will set in if Congress is displaced and Modi comes in, that it is a battle for survival out there. In this circumstance, every single trick will be used least of all putting out "out of context" news items.


 
You back man!


----------



## HariPrasad

Bang Galore said:


> _*The most corrupt government in Karnataka's history*_. If BJP does well, it will be because of fatigue with the incompetent central government and a strong reservoir of support for Modi (not BJP). Yeddiyurappa is pretty much history & rotten history at that.
> 
> It's a tight race between the BJP & the Congress. No great advantage to one side, though a continuous buzz over Modi might alter that slightly.The state government is less than a year old & people haven;t actually forgotten the BJP government's performance. Which is why almost all BJP candidates_(including Yeddy) a_re asking for vote in Modi's name. Ananth Kumar, the 5 time MP from Bangalore South who is in a fight with Nandan Nilekani has not much to offer except Modi. It's actually Modi v/s Congress with the BJP hanging on to Modi's coat tails for dear life.




NDTV predicted 16 seats for BJP. In view of continuous polorization taking place in favor of BJP, You may expect a rout of congress in Karnataka.


----------



## jha

Priyanka Gandhi was very keen to fight Narendra Modi in Varanasi, but Cong leadership said no - The Times of India

Now even gossips have become Headline. These TOI people should just declare their paper as official mouthpiece of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

jha said:


> Priyanka Gandhi was very keen to fight Narendra Modi in Varanasi, but Cong leadership said no - The Times of India
> 
> Now even gossips have become Headline. These TOI people should just declare their paper as official mouthpiece of Congress.


Subha subha congress pe itna krodh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> What do opinion polls predict about BJP in karnataka


16 to 20 seats.


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


> Subha subha congress pe itna krodh?



Cheekyji..........Rahul Bhaiya kaisey hai?? 



HariPrasad said:


> 16 to 30 seats.



bhai mere...........sirf 28 seats hai..........30 kaha sey jeeetenge??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> Cheekyji..........Rahul Bhaiya kaisey hai??


APKE bhaiya As always looking niceeeee


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> Cheekyji..........Rahul Bhaiya kaisey hai??
> 
> 
> 
> bhai mere...........sirf 28 seats hai..........30 kaha sey jeeetenge??




Oh My bad!!!! Typo. 

It is 16 to 20. NDTV had predicted 20. I will change that.


----------



## arp2041

@jha

MMS was a good bureaucrat before..............i guess Sonia ensured that he remains one even after he becomes PM 

BTW, I want Amit Shah as NSA


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Just look at how Mamta is squirming ...
> 
> West Bengal: BJP using media power to win polls, says Mamata Banerjee - IBNLive
> 
> BJP has solid lead at 3-4 seats and is neck-neck at 2 more seats like Asansol and Howrah. Thats why BJP's candidate from Asansol Babul Supriyo ( singer ) was attacked by TMC goons.
> 
> TMC high command did not realize that over appeasement of a particular community will alienate another one in may areas of Bengal. Left parties are jubilant at this new player and have started to think they might even touch double digit. They know that BJP will harm both but will harm TMC more than Left.




Yes Mamta is a bit different version of Communist. She is required to be put in place. Strengthen BJP in Bengal.



Angry Bird said:


> Aise nahi bann payegi sarkar.BJP should get 55 in UP and 25 in Bihar




Rest assured it will be. NDTV has already predicted 53 already. NAMO wave is still in process of further penetration. It is BJP allthe way in Hindi heart land. BJP is going to get more seats than anybody would have predicted.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> *Manmohan Singh's former media adviser Sanjaya Baru’s book may bruise Congress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jha @GreenFoe @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Sidak @Nair saab @CorporateAffairs
> 
> Check this out guys... PM presides & Madam decides...




This is a worst kept secret. Only thing, it has now come out officially.



JanjaWeed said:


> I doubt very much that Modi & BJP will go after Sonia Gandhi & her close associates. I don't think even Robert Vadra will be touched. There's almost an unwritten agreement within political parties not to touch each other's top dogs. There'll be somany factors involved. They will scream & shout endlessly in public.... but it's just that! Maybe Modi & his govt may try & stop any future irregularities.. but wouldn't dig past graves. That's just my pov... i wish I'm proved wrong once Modi & BJP takes over.




But thats where Sonia fears Modi. He's one guy who's out of the planet politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Now imagine what Sharad Yadav would be feeling who was against this Break up..? He was assured a senior ministry in Delhi but Nitish pissed on that also. Now he is not sure of saving his won seat and has no power in state. Nitish is at least CM for one more year but Sharad Yadav will wander like a headless chicken.




he must be thinking of Joining BJP.


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Here we go.. another wonderful side effect of 2014 election..
> 
> I will leave Karnataka if Modi becomes PM: Deve Gowda - The Times of India




One month and two days left for Dev Gowda to leave Karnataka.


----------



## Soumitra

Today the coal secretary is also releasing his book. Another insider account of UPA


----------



## CorporateAffairs

I’m a ‘well-wisher’ of Modi, says Rajinikanth 

BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi on Sunday met Tamil superstar Rajinikanth at his residence in Chennai, setting off speculation, but the actor termed it as a courtesy call and said no political significance should be attached to it. Rajinikanth said he was a "well-wisher" of Modi and wished him "all the best" while the BJP leader described the superstar as a "good friend".

This is not a political meeting. *When Modiji visited me when I was hospitalised, I had invited him to have a cup of tea with me whenever he came to Chennai. So he has come now,"*  Rajinikanth told reporters outside his Poes Garden residence. Answering questions by media persons in the company of Modi, Rajinikant, dressed in starched white shirt and dhoti, said, "I am happy he is here." Shaking hands and then hugging each other in front of the huge gathering of his fans, who had thronged his residence to get a glimpse of their superstar, Rajinikanth said, "He is my well-wisher and I'm his well-wisher. 

"Modi's meeting with Rajinikanth ahead of 24 April Lok Sabha polls in Tamil Nadu where BJP has stitched an alliance of six parties fuelled speculation that the saffron party leader was likely to seek the superstar's support. Rajinikanth has been maintaining steadfastly his apolitical stand. 

However, the actor, who has a vast fan following, wished Modi "All the best!" Quickly responding, Modi, dressed in a saffron shirt and dhoti, said, "I wished him on the eve of Tamil New Year. He is a good friend." Modi, who arrived at the airport, drove straight to Rajinikanth's residence where the meeting lasted briefly and pleasantries were exchanged. The BJP, which has been making all out efforts to lay its footprint in Tamil Nadu for the first time, has been desperately looking for support of Rajinikanth to brighten its poll prospects.


----------



## Daedalus

Manmohan Singh had little political authority over government, says PC Parakh : India, News - India Today
MMS is getting bashed left and right these days.


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> 1.BJP
> 2.No all on 16th may but heavy polling and some online ground reports suggest historic win for bjp+
> 3.0-5 seats at most




Hey @GreenFoe ,

What is the inside information of Maharashtra man. You were supposed to tell us in 36 after election hours.



Android said:


> after General Elections BJP must towards becoming a major political force in TN and WB before both states go for assembly elections




Amma did a mistake by not allying with BJP. Amma is going to pay for that.


----------



## Jason bourne

Haha.. NaMo stood firm amidst bomb blasts and Kejriwal got scared by a fire cracker. pic.twitter.com/UsxkTRey6a


----------



## kurup

jha said:


>



Modi wearing a lungi ....... that too towards left ......


----------



## HariPrasad

Sidak said:


> NCP chief Sharad Pawar makes a veiled attack on Modi. Pawar says, "Someone is dreaming to become Hitler in this country. We shouldn't allow such forces to succeed. We must foil his attempt in this elections".




Frustration is visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Modi played a masterstroke by attacking Congress on Baba Saheb Ambedkar's Birthday. Its time Ambedkar is freed from the likes of Mayawati and Congress. Let the truth be out that Congress with Left had targeted Ambedkar a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

*A Pakistan where people want Modi as PM*
More than 250 residents of a village in Bihar’s Purnea district set to vote for the BJP

Purnea, Bihar: It’s true. People of this Pakistan want Narendra Modi to become prime minister of India.

More than 250 residents, including more than 100 voters of a village called ‘Pakistan’in Bihar’s Purnea district, are set to vote for the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) to help Modi fulfil his dream.

“We want Narendra Modi to become PM,” said Hira Hembrum, a middle-aged villager. Hembrum’s view was supported by most of the villagers who are living in abject poverty and without basic amenities.

Pakistan is the name of a village in Singhiya panchayat, Srinagar block, 30km from Purnea district headquarters.


“People in Pakistan are keen to vote for the BJP to see Modi as PM,” Haldu Murmu, another villager, was quoted as saying.

What is interesting is that there is not a single Muslim family in the village, which comprises mostly Santhal tribal households. And there is no mosque in this Pakistan.

Murmu said they want to vote Modi to counter neighbouring country Pakistan’s bid to disrupt peace.

“Only Modi can do it,” he said. Purnea goes to polls on April 24.

According to a police official, government documents record the name of the village as Pakistan.

So how did the village get its name?

Elders in the village recall that it was named soon after India’s partition in 1947.

“Many Muslims who earlier lived here chose to leave for East Pakistan [now Bangladesh], when the country was partitioned. We decided then that the village could be named in their memory,” one elderly villager said.

Pakistan village is poor and illiterate. The literacy rate in Purnea district is just 31.51 per cent. There is hardly a literate person in Pakistan village, where proper roads, a school or a hospital is hard to come by.

However, anti-Pakistan sentiment dominate the village.

Murmu recalled that after 26/11, when 166 people were killed by Pakistani terrorists in Mumbai, the villagers had even considered changing the name of their village.

“When Ajmal Kasab was hanged to death two years ago, villagers celebrated by distributing sweets, singing folk songs and dancing,” Murmu said.

In 2012, Chief Minister Nitish Kumar informed a visiting Pakistani delegation that there was a village named after their country in the state. The surprised delegates told Nitish Kumar that they had never heard of the village.

The chief minister showed the map of Pakistan village to the Pakistani delegates and explained that when all the Muslims of the village, then in Islampur district of Bengal, had migrated to East Pakistan (now Bangladesh), the villagers left behind decided to name a village in memory of those who left.

Before the States Reorganisation Act of 1956, Purnea too was part of Islampur, which now lies in the state of West Bengal.

The Muslims who left the village for East Pakistan had handed over their property to Hindus in neighbouring areas.

A Pakistan where people want Modi as PM | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p><a href="Indian Empire's Soul (Indianempire) on Twitter">@Indianempire</a> massive margins. If the trend continues, BJP to touch 240 on its own.</p>&mdash; Laissez-faire (@FCBtheChamps) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454664700941193216">April 11, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

*Why Cong stopped Priyanka from challenging Modi in Varanasi*

When Ajay Rai was picked as the Congress party's 'strong' candidate to take on Narendra Modi in Varanasi, it wasn't Rahul Gandhi's comments but younger sister Priyanka's that made the headlines.
_"Priyankaji ne kaha ki aap jam kar ladiye. Unhone apna personal mobile number bhi diya aur kaha ki aapko jo bhi zaroorat hogi woh aap turant bolen._ (Priyankaji told me to fight to the fullest of my abilities. She gave me her personal mobile number and told me not to hesitate to ask for anything that I may need)," Rai quoted Priyanka as saying in a _Times of India_ report.
Now it's a little clearer why Priyanka was so keen on Rai fighting the good fight. According to a _Times of India_ report, Priyanka was keen on taking on Modi in Varanasi because she felt that the BJP's prime ministerial candidate was "bad for the country" and needed to be stopped.
Unnamed Congress leaders are quoted as saying that the only reason the party delayed announcing its candidate for Varanasi was because Priyanka had made a strong pitch for the task and they felt making her the candidate would help enthuse the rank and file of the party. It was also felt it would be a fitting lesson to senior party leaders who have demurred from contesting, either by citing either ill health or a desire to stay away from electoral politics.
The report cites multiple reasons why the party decided not to field her and one of them expectedly was the controversy surrounding her husband Robert Vadra and his business dealings.
Party leaders reportedly didn't want the 'halo' around the Gandhi family to be dimmed by a possible loss, and they didn't want to accord too much importance to Modi.
But the biggest reason was apparently Rahul Gandhi. Heading a campaign that few would give much of a chance, Congress leaders, perhaps quite rightly, felt that the emergence of Priyanka would only dilute her elder brother's campaign and also send mixed signals about who would really hold the reins of the party.
While he's maintained his optimism in leading the Congress campaign, Rahul hasn't exactly come up on top in the war of words against Modi. In perhaps his most personal attack on the BJP's prime ministerial candidate last week, Rahul pointed out that Modi hadn't ever mentioned his wife in any previous election affidavit, only to almost dissociate himself from it a day later. Priyanka wasn't as apologetic.
"They shouldn't talk about personal attacks," she told a news channel.
Far more fighting words than that of her brother. Given she's playing a more important role in this election, it's hardly surprising. _Firstpost_'s Sanjeev Singh has documented how Priyanka is holding the reins in the Congress party war room while Rahul travels across the country.
Husband Robert Vadra, despite the controversy that dogged him most of last year, has managed to stay out of the limelight this year, barring when he steps out to vote. But despite the revival of Priyanka mania in the Congress, as we've pointed out earlier, her own record at campaigning isn't exactly stellar and doesn't go beyond milking the Gandhi name and personal charisma.
And as we noted earlier, the persistent talk about Priyanka's charisma serves to underline Rahul's lack thereof, diminishing him by implicit comparison as the weaker sibling, in line for succession due to the privilege of gender rather than any natural talent.
In an election where he's already staring down the barrel, it's the last thing that Rahul needs.

Why Cong stopped Priyanka from challenging Modi in Varanasi | Firstpost


----------



## jha

Near n-plant site, Muslim village swings towards Sena | The Indian Express | Page 99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Congress Stooges are getting desperate...hahahaha..

Ananthamurthy, Karnad to campaign against Modi in Varanasi - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

*April 08 @10.30 am*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Kasargod (Kerala)*
*April 08 @12.30 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Koppal (Karnataka)*
*April 08 @02.00 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Bagalkot (Karnataka)*
*April 08 @04.30 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Mysore (Karnataka)*
*April 08 @06.15 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Bangalore (Karnataka)*
*April 09 @01.30 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Sangli, Maharashtra*
*April 09 @03.00 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Solapur, Maharashtra*
*April 09 @04.30 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Latur, Maharashtra*
*April 09 @06.00 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Bidar, Karnataka*
*April 11 @10.30 am*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Balasore, Odisha*
*April 11 @12.00 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Keonjhar, Odisha*
*April 11 @07.00 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Dhenkanal , Odisha *
*April 11 @03.00 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Dhamtari , Chhattisgarh*
*April 13 @10.30 am*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Chikkaballapura (Karnataka) *
*April 13 @12.30 am*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Chikmagalur (Karnataka) *
*April 13 @02.15 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Haveri (Karnataka) *
*April 13 @07.00 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Chennai (Tamil Nadu) *
*April 14 @10.30 am*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Lakhimpur Kheri (Uttar Pradesh)*
*April 14 @12.00 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Shahjahanpur (Uttar Pradesh)*
*April 14 @02.45 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally inLaxmangarh (Sikar, Rajasthan)*
*April 14 @07.00 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s 3D rally*
*April 15 @10.30 am*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Hazaribagh (Jharkhand)*
*April 15 @12.00 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Dhanbad (Jharkhand)*
*April 15 @01.25 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Dumka (Jharkhand)*
*April 15 @03.00 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Bhagalpur (Bihar)*
*April 15 @04.25 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Araria (Bihar)*
*April 16 @10.30 am*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Ratlam (Madhya Pradesh)*
*April 16 @12.30 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Ujjain (Madhya Pradesh)*
*April 16 @3.30 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Ramanathapuram (Tamil Nadu)*
*April 16 @06.30 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Coimbatore (Tamil Nadu)*
*April 17 @10.30 am*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Erode (Tamil Nadu)*
*April 17 @12.30 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Salem (Tamil Nadu)*
*April 17 @03.30 pm*
*Narendra Modi’s rally in Krishnagiri (Tamil Nadu)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Jason bourne said:


> *April 08 @10.30 am*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Kasargod (Kerala)*
> *April 08 @12.30 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Koppal (Karnataka)*
> *April 08 @02.00 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Bagalkot (Karnataka)*
> *April 08 @04.30 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Mysore (Karnataka)*
> *April 08 @06.15 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Bangalore (Karnataka)*
> *April 09 @01.30 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Sangli, Maharashtra*
> *April 09 @03.00 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Solapur, Maharashtra*
> *April 09 @04.30 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Latur, Maharashtra*
> *April 09 @06.00 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Bidar, Karnataka*
> *April 11 @10.30 am*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Balasore, Odisha*
> *April 11 @12.00 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Keonjhar, Odisha*
> *April 11 @07.00 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Dhenkanal , Odisha *
> *April 11 @03.00 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Dhamtari , Chhattisgarh*
> *April 13 @10.30 am*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Chikkaballapura (Karnataka) *
> *April 13 @12.30 am*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Chikmagalur (Karnataka) *
> *April 13 @02.15 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Haveri (Karnataka) *
> *April 13 @07.00 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Chennai (Tamil Nadu) *
> *April 14 @10.30 am*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Lakhimpur Kheri (Uttar Pradesh)*
> *April 14 @12.00 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Shahjahanpur (Uttar Pradesh)*
> *April 14 @02.45 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally inLaxmangarh (Sikar, Rajasthan)*
> *April 14 @07.00 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s 3D rally*
> *April 15 @10.30 am*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Hazaribagh (Jharkhand)*
> *April 15 @12.00 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Dhanbad (Jharkhand)*
> *April 15 @01.25 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Dumka (Jharkhand)*
> *April 15 @03.00 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Bhagalpur (Bihar)*
> *April 15 @04.25 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Araria (Bihar)*
> *April 16 @10.30 am*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Ratlam (Madhya Pradesh)*
> *April 16 @12.30 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Ujjain (Madhya Pradesh)*
> *April 16 @3.30 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Ramanathapuram (Tamil Nadu)*
> *April 16 @06.30 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Coimbatore (Tamil Nadu)*
> *April 17 @10.30 am*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Erode (Tamil Nadu)*
> *April 17 @12.30 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Salem (Tamil Nadu)*
> *April 17 @03.30 pm*
> *Narendra Modi’s rally in Krishnagiri (Tamil Nadu)*


This guy is a superhuman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

*मोदी के एक 'फोन' से गरमाई बनारस की राजनीति*








​See photo
Showing 1 of 1
*विकास पाठक, वाराणसी*
एक गांव में आए हाई वोल्टेज ने बनारस सीट की राजनीति को हाई वोल्टेज में बदल दिया है। 'बाहरी' होने के बावजूद पीएम कैंडिडेट नरेंद्र मोदी ने गांव के प्रधान से सीधे संपर्क क्या साधा, पूरे शहर में इस मामले की चर्चा शुरू हो गई और बीजेपी की टीम ने गांव पहुंचकर मरहम-पट्टी लगाने का काम भी शुरू कर दिया।

गौर रहे कि रोहनियां विधानसभा क्षेत्र के छोटे से गांव जयापुर में शनिवार को 11 हजार वोल्ट का तार टूटकर 440 वोल्ट वाले तार पर गिर पड़ा। हाई वोल्टेज से बिजली के उपकरण जल गए और आधा दर्जन गांव वाले झुलस गए। मौके पर प्रशासन और बिजली विभाग का कोई अधिकारी नहीं पहुंचा। इस मामले ने देर रात उस समय नया मोड़ ले लिया, जब जयापुर गांव के प्रधान नारायण पटेल के मोबाइल पर अनजान नंबर से कॉल आई।

उधर से आवाज आई, 'नमस्कार, कैसे हैं, मैं नरेन्द्र मोदी बोल रहा हूं। करंट वाली घटना कैसी हुई।' पूरी जानकारी लेने के बाद मोदी ने पूछा कि कोई अधिकारी पहुंचा कि नहीं और प्रधान से गांव में आने की बात भी कही। इसके बाद तो इस मामले की चर्चा बनारस में हर तरफ है और मोदी को बाहरी बताने वाले को जवाब देने का मौका बीजेपी को मिल गया है। 

इसके बाद 'आप' नेता संजय सिंह रविवार दोपहर जयापुर गांव भी पहुंचे और गांववालों से मिलने के बाद संजय सिंह ने मुआवजे की मांग की। प्रधान नारायण पटेल ने कहा कि मोदी का फोन आने से यह बात तो साफ हो गई है कि दुख-सुख में साथ खड़ा रहने वाला कोई हमारे बीच आया है। मोदी बनारस से सांसद बनेंगे तो विकास होगा ही।

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Sonia Gandhi speaking at a rally. Even after so many decades she still speaks such an accented Hindi. There is no connect with the audience


----------



## walwal

This man has gone nuts Election Commission restrictions hurting business, says Sharad Pawar | NDTV.com

He is seriously worried of HIS interests being choked !


----------



## Dem!god




----------



## Manvantaratruti

Soumitra said:


> This guy is a superhuman



You don't say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Mr J Nehru, the gem of british empire.
This is a 1950 image of him by BBC. Two years after we lost control of a third of Kashmir to Pakis. 

Though we won the war and thwarted back the backstabbing Pakis, the war of 1947-'48 resulted in UN Ceasefire Line of 1949 (later became the Line of Control after the Simla Agreement of 1972).

Nehru the wimp was too busy with his frolicking ways to care about the kashmir issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

SABCA BHALA - SAPA + BASPA + CONGRESS


----------



## Manvantaratruti

" ChaCha " Nehru ki haseen kisse .............waah chacha ....lege raho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

I voted on 10th April.. Had to travel about 590 kms.. Me and my wife both vote BJP candidate against Praful Patel.. There is tough fight between them.. meanwhile BJP+Shivsena suppose to win atleast 8 out of 10 seats in Vidarbha.. Two seats which are tough to win is Nagpur (Nitin Gadkari Vs. Vilas Muttemwar) and Bhandara/Gondia (Nana Patole Vs Prafulla Patel).. In both seats both BJP and congress can win (50 50 %).. rest are assured.. Congress gonna get wiped out in this LS election from Vidarbha....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## onu1886

*In Madepura Sharad Yadav feels the heat of severed BJP ties | Firstpost
In Madepura Sharad Yadav feels the heat of severed BJP ties*

Sharad Yadav can’t express what worries him most. After all, it was officially under his stewardship, that the Janata Dal (U) decided to sever its 17 year old relationship with the BJP. His senior colleague and Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar’s desire to emerge as an alternate 'secular pole' of Indian politics suddenly threw Yadav out of his revered NDA convener’s job. But he now is facing bigger problems in Madhepura where he is locked in a triangular contest.
Seven time MP (last four from Madhepura) Sharad Yadav's success was rooted in his ability to be on the right side of political and social equations. He never had a mass following in Bihar, least of all among his own caste. But first a buoyant Lalu Prasad Yadav gave him a foot up, which was only heightened by the JD (U)-BJP combine which gave him the support of upper castes, non-Yadav OBC and also a small section of Yadavs.

This times around however, his electoral ties appear to be thin and rather weak.
Residents of Madepura have a saying: Rome Pope _ka, Saharasa Gope Ka_ (Rome belongs to Pope, Madhepura belongs to Gope (Yadav).
Since 1952, with the sole exception of Archarya Kripalani in 1957, this constituency has not elected a single non-Yadav candidate. Sharad fits the bill, but in Pappu Yadav he faces a formidable fellow caste challenger. As a representative of Nitish Kumar, Sharad Yadav is at a serious disadvantage. In Bihar, Yadavas -- who have enjoyed the fruits of power for 20 years and consider themselves the ruling class -- consider Kumar enemy number one.
Lalu’s portrayal of himself as a victim of conspiracy is also gaining traction among Yadavas. Besides Sharad Yadav’s subcaste is Kisnaut, whose numerical strength is far less than that of Pappu's subcaste Majnaut, which accounts for 80 percent of the Yadav population in Madepura. Pappu’s wife Ranjita Ranjan is a Congress (RJD ally) candidate from the neighbouring Supaul constituency.
*The BJP, on the other hand, has gambled by fielding a non-Yadav candidate, Vijay Singh Kushwaha, husband of JD(U) minister Renu Kushwaha who has since resigned from Nitish’s government.* Renu represents the Bihariganj assembly segment in the Madhepura parliamentary constituency. This was one key segment gave a substantive lead to Sharad Yadav in previous elections. Now this cushion is gone.
For the BJP, it is the first time that it is contesting an election here, but it hopes the Modi factor will bring together and drive up the non-Yadav OBC and upper caste votes to create history. “A victory in Madepura will be biggest manifestation of Modi wave in these elections”, says a senior Bihar BJP functionary. Take Murho for instance – the native village of BP Mandal, who was the author of the Mandal commission report. Two of BP Mandal’s grandsons Suraj Yadav and Anand Mandal have turned to the BJP and were aspirants for a party ticket in these elections.
Radhesyam Singh, a poor farmer, says that the Modi wave has ignited a long cherished desire to get rid of the Yadav's dictatorship. "The BJP is one good choice. This is possible if we all vote together as a block."
It is therefore very important for Sharad Yadav to generate upper caste support -- now without the BJP cushion.
*There is also great deal of talk on as to why *Narendra Modi* does not plan to campaign in Madhepura*.
Vijay Singh Kushwaha was given a warm welcome by Modi during a public rally in Purnia and so BJP supporters expect Modi to come campaigning here. *But Modi is coming to Araria and Bhagapur on Tuesday and is skipping Madhepura*. There are too many theories, all unconfirmed.
*Is the BJP going soft on Sharad? The JD(U) president, after all has long standing cordial relations with all BJP leaders. Though BJP and JD(U) have parted ways Sharad’s personal relations with top BJP leaders are intact. Is that a reason why Modi is avoiding Madhepura?*

*@jha* what is your opinion on this particular fight?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

onu1886 said:


> *Is the BJP going soft on Sharad? The JD(U) president, after all has long standing cordial relations with all BJP leaders. Though BJP and JD(U) have parted ways Sharad’s personal relations with top BJP leaders are intact. Is that a reason why Modi is avoiding Madhepura?*
> 
> *@jha* what is your opinion on this particular fight?



Here is my theory - Though Nitish wanted a split with BJP, Sharad Yadav never wanted it. If after this elections, JDU (as predicted), falls to below 5 seats mark, there (high probability) that JDU have a vertical split - Sharad & Nitish Camp. Sharad will join the NDA again. Thus i guess BJP is soft on him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Thank you Mr. Baru and Parakh. It's only because of your Books Rampant Corruption under _United Public-Looters Association _I & II is back in Media, else everyone was talking about secular votes and polarizing elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty

In conversation with Arvind Kejriwal - Google+

Google hangout with kejriwal live ..


----------



## arp2041

eowyn said:


> In conversation with Arvind Kejriwal - Google+
> 
> Google hangout with kejriwal live ..



bhai....me bhut shareef admi hu.....galiyan nhi bakna chahta....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> Here is my theory - Though Nitish wanted a split with BJP, Sharad Yadav never wanted it. If after this elections, JDU (as predicted), falls to below 5 seats mark, there (high probability) that JDU have a vertical split - Sharad & Nitish Camp. Sharad will join the NDA again. Thus i guess BJP is soft on him.


 Sharad Yadav does not have the capability to split JDU. He has no faithful followers in the party and is also certainly not a mass leader. Even if he decides to leave JDU I doubt any one from he party will follow him. According to me he has only 2 options if JDU loses badly , either join BJP or keep his mouth shut for the rest of his life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Priyanka Gandhi was very keen to fight Narendra Modi in Varanasi, but Cong leadership said no - The Times of India
> 
> Now even gossips have become Headline. These TOI people should just declare their paper as official mouthpiece of Congress.




Just to save her from humiliation. Had she campaign in Varansi, pepole would have shouted Na aaa mo, Na aaa mo in her road show and rally. Somebody would have shouted Robert Vadra Murdabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> *In Madepura Sharad Yadav feels the heat of severed BJP ties | Firstpost*
> 
> 
> *@jha* what is your opinion on this particular fight?



He deserves this and every humiliation in future. He has always been interested in just saving his seat. Became a pimp for Nitish. I hope he looses by a huge margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Zameen Aasman ka difference between roads in UP & Gujarat.@ElectionExpress flying on the roads. Suddenly distances don't seem daunting EE19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Sharad Yadav does not have the capability to split JDU. He has no faithful followers in the party and is also certainly not a mass leader. Even if he decides to leave JDU I doubt any one from he party will follow him. According to me he has only 2 options if JDU loses badly , either join BJP or keep his mouth shut for the rest of his life.



Actually there are quite a few MLAs in JD-U who are miffed with Nitish for breaking away. They might support Sharad Yadav if he decides to break away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Blank chairs at Rahul Gandhi's Latur rally..

pic.twitter.com/bGfkWys50r

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> He deserves this and every humiliation in future. He has always been interested in just saving his seat. Became a pimp for Nitish. I hope he looses by a huge margin.




Whether you hope that he will loose or ground reality suggest his defeat?


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


>




e kahe ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


>


Way things are going for AAP in Mumbai... I think Rakhi Sawant stands to gain more votes than Mayank Gandhi!

& Vishal Dadlani seems to be practicing to chew bricks, the way he is carrying on spouting venom against Modi.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455613675550691328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455613675550691328




Lalu wanted Bihar's roads to be like Hemamalimi's cheeks. He never succeeded but Gujarat's roads sure are smooth as Amul butter EE10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

drunken-monke said:


> I voted on 10th April.. Had to travel about 590 kms.. Me and my wife both vote BJP candidate against Praful Patel.. There is tough fight between them.. meanwhile BJP+Shivsena suppose to win atleast 8 out of 10 seats in Vidarbha.. Two seats which are tough to win is Nagpur (Nitin Gadkari Vs. Vilas Muttemwar) and Bhandara/Gondia (Nana Patole Vs Prafulla Patel).. In both seats both BJP and congress can win (50 50 %).. rest are assured.. Congress gonna get wiped out in this LS election from Vidarbha....


But voting percentage in Vidarbha has not increased much over last election. If there was some sort of mood change in people, it should have reflected in a surge in that.
The analysis of this election results will be very interesting indeed!


----------



## kaykay

Telugu movie's superstar 'Pavan Kalyan' will campaign for BJP from tomorrow.


----------



## drunken-monke

indiatester said:


> But voting percentage in Vidarbha has not increased much over last election. If there was some sort of mood change in people, it should have reflected in a surge in that.
> The analysis of this election results will be very interesting indeed!


There is lot of mood change.. The reason why the percentage did not went high because, many of the people work towards cities like Pune, Mumbai, Hyderabad, Gujarat resulting in turnout near to 70 %..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Days after Congress praise for Vajpayee, tweets call him 'weakest PM' | NDTV.com*

Looks like Congressis have lost the plot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*Stones hurled at Shazia Ilmi in MP; AAP candidate 'roughed up' in Nalanda
*
Stones hurled at Shazia Ilmi in MP; AAP candidate 'roughed up' in Nalanda - The Times of India

Another Nautnki and Blaming NaMo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

Haryana polls were over on April 10th, but on Friday NDTV has presented a poll saying BJP and it's allies will win 8 seats. Are they exit polls or pre-poll survey results?


----------



## onu1886

SouthDesi said:


> Haryana polls were over on April 10th, but on Friday NDTV has presented a poll saying BJP and it's allies will win 8 seats. Are they exit polls or pre-poll survey results?


 Must be pre poll surevey. Exit polls cannot be telecast before May 12th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*We expect real attacks after election: Arvind Kejriwal*

NEW DELHI: In remarks clearly directed at the BJP, AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal said on Monday that he expected "real attacks" on his party after the Lok Sabha election.

_Speaking at a book release function, Kejriwal said he and some of his associates have till now been subjected to "slaps, kicks and egg attacks" during the Lok Sabha election campaign.

"I feel nothing major will happen until the elections get over because otherwise these might boomerang," he said, speaking in Hindi.

"The real attacks will start after the election. They won't spare us after the election," he added._

Kejriwal did not name the BJP but the contents of his speech made it evident that he had the Bharatiya Janata Party in mind.

The former Delhi chief minister has been going hammer and tongs against BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi all over the country, and has decided to challenge Modi in the Varanasi Lok Sabha seat.

In his speech, Kejriwal told the audience that he saw a video clip — the result of a sting operation — in which a BJP leader is heard saying that "our own people will have to die to take the movement forward".

Kejriwal mistakenly referred to the person heard on the video as Vishwa Hindu Parishad leader Ashok Singhal, but soon corrected himself and said it was Sakshi Maharaj.

And then, in one pointed reference to the party, Kejriwal said the BJP had nothing against Muslims per se. "To come to power they will do anything."

He added that the "forces" the AAP was ranged against were "very powerful" and these cannot be fought simply with money power.

"What is needed is the path of truth... This is what happened in the Delhi election too.

"People used to then remark that we had no money. I agreed. But I told everyone that we were on the path of truth. We need to stick to that."

Kejriwal spoke after releasing the book — a love story based on the days when the anti-corruption movement of Anna Hazare, from which the AAP was born, gripped Delhi.

The book has been authored by AAP members Dilip Pande and Chanchal Sharma.

We expect real attacks after election: Arvind Kejriwal - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cheekybird

Sidak said:


> *We expect real attacks after election: Arvind Kejriwal*
> 
> NEW DELHI: In remarks clearly directed at the BJP, AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal said on Monday that he expected "real attacks" on his party after the Lok Sabha election.
> 
> _Speaking at a book release function, Kejriwal said he and some of his associates have till now been subjected to "slaps, kicks and egg attacks" during the Lok Sabha election campaign.
> 
> "I feel nothing major will happen until the elections get over because otherwise these might boomerang," he said, speaking in Hindi.
> 
> "The real attacks will start after the election. They won't spare us after the election," he added._
> 
> Kejriwal did not name the BJP but the contents of his speech made it evident that he had the Bharatiya Janata Party in mind.
> 
> The former Delhi chief minister has been going hammer and tongs against BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi all over the country, and has decided to challenge Modi in the Varanasi Lok Sabha seat.
> 
> In his speech, Kejriwal told the audience that he saw a video clip — the result of a sting operation — in which a BJP leader is heard saying that "our own people will have to die to take the movement forward".
> 
> Kejriwal mistakenly referred to the person heard on the video as Vishwa Hindu Parishad leader Ashok Singhal, but soon corrected himself and said it was Sakshi Maharaj.
> 
> And then, in one pointed reference to the party, Kejriwal said the BJP had nothing against Muslims per se. "To come to power they will do anything."
> 
> He added that the "forces" the AAP was ranged against were "very powerful" and these cannot be fought simply with money power.
> 
> "What is needed is the path of truth... This is what happened in the Delhi election too.
> 
> "People used to then remark that we had no money. I agreed. But I told everyone that we were on the path of truth. We need to stick to that."
> 
> Kejriwal spoke after releasing the book — a love story based on the days when the anti-corruption movement of Anna Hazare, from which the AAP was born, gripped Delhi.
> 
> The book has been authored by AAP members Dilip Pande and Chanchal Sharma.
> 
> We expect real attacks after election: Arvind Kejriwal - The Times of India


So did modi accept the challenge of Varanasi Lok Sabha Seat?


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455678645344813057

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

GreenFoe said:


>


----------



## Parul

cheekybird said:


> So did modi accept the challenge of Varanasi Lok Sabha Seat?



Modi has already filed his nomination from Varanasi and with Almighty's blessing is also going to win from there. 



GreenFoe said:


>


----------



## cheekybird

Sidak said:


> Modi has already filed his nomination from Varanasi and with Almighty's blessing is also going to win from there.
> 
> 
> PPP


Nomination ka to pata hai win ka ya keen nahin


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Nomination ka to pata hai win ka ya keen nahin


jo bhi hoga deklege yaar.....abkki baar modi sarkar.....!!!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


>



YUK!


----------



## Srinivas

Negative propaganda is going to new heights these days .......


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


>





Sidak said:


>



tujhe hindi aati hai padhni ? Sadak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Dem!god said:


> jo bhi hoga deklege yaar.....abkki baar modi sarkar.....!!!!!


Ye nara bohot boring ho gaya yar..nahin bane Gi Modi sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455678645344813057


Would be great. Agla pichla sub hisab kitab hona chahiye!


----------



## cheekybird

Srinivas said:


> Negative propaganda is going to new heights these days .......


Yes specially against congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Ye nara bohot boring ho gaya yar..nahin bane Gi Modi sarkar



ye to naya hai naa.......






@cheekybird
see ur rahul gandhi is holding poster of MODI........

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> Would be great. Agla pichla sub hisab kitab hona chahiye!



Modi said it in nanded 







cheekybird said:


> Nomination ka to pata hai win ka ya keen nahin




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455052390069436417

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

cheekybird said:


> Nomination ka to pata hai win ka ya keen nahin


who gonna stop modi


----------



## JanjaWeed

some serious panel discussion in Pakistani channels about Indian election! @chak de INDIA @Sidak @arp2041 @GreenFoe @Roybot @jha @CorporateAffairs @kurup @Dem!god @NKVD might interest you guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

@JanjaWeed 

I told you this --->

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455573488518975488

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

cheekybird said:


> Yes specially against congress



These guys................. they take every social evil and paint other party people with that ....... add to that some cartoons and memes coming from IT team dedicated for this negative propaganda.

Most of the things they post are negative propaganda things against other parties and want other people think that since these parties are evil .... BJP is good ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> some serious panel discussion in Pakistani channels about Indian election! @chak de INDIA @Sidak @arp2041 @GreenFoe @Roybot @jha @CorporateAffairs @kurup @Dem!god @NKVD might interest you guys!



All BS ! i've watched all ,LOL they care about secularism ,what a farce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

see the map of india in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> @JanjaWeed
> 
> I told you this --->
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455573488518975488


lol.. ya, I remember our yesterday's conversation. Should Modi make those corrupts accountable, India would change for better within no time!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

karan.1970 said:


> see the map of india in the background



I also observed that.........I think this is a RAW funded channel


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> tujhe hindi aati hai padhni ? Sadak



Hindi was one of my must subject in 10th and I'm living in Delhi for Six years now..Itna ata hai, ki new Ka Headline Pad aur smaaj sakoo...  Jo nahi ata, friends help kar dete hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Srinivas said:


> These guys................. they take every social evil and paint other party people with that ....... add to that some cartoons and memes coming from IT team dedicated for this negative propaganda.
> 
> Most of the things they post are negative propaganda things against other parties and want other people think that since these parties are evil .... BJP is good ......



toink . . . . toink . . . toink


10%
.
.20%
.
.40%
.
.80%
.
.
100% . . . search completed !!



AAP Activist detected 



Sidak said:


> Hindi was one of my must subject in 10th and I'm living in Delhi for Six years now..Itna ata hai, ki new Ka Headline Pad aur smaaj sakoo...  Jo nahi ata, friends help kar dete hai...



O rabbu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> toink . . . . toink . . . toink
> 
> 
> 10%
> .
> .20%
> .
> .40%
> .
> .80%
> .
> .
> 100% . . . search completed !!
> 
> 
> 
> AAP Activist detected
> 
> 
> 
> O rabbu



Main bhi AAp ko support karungi Delhi Elections may, Electrity aur Pani par subsidy milege...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455432451590877184

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> All BS ! i've watched all ,LOL they care about secularism ,what a farce


That Zafar Hilali guy is one pessimist Pakistani!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> That Zafar Hilali guy is one pessimist Pakistani!



He is pissed OFF ! Moooddy jeet jaega LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> some serious panel discussion in Pakistani channels about Indian election! @chak de INDIA @Sidak @arp2041 @GreenFoe @Roybot @jha @CorporateAffairs @kurup @Dem!god @NKVD might interest you guys!



amazing, i can understand that people can have views opposed to that of BJP, they can hate that party, but it is amazing that Indians on a Pakistani channel alligning with what Pakistani says.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> He is pissed OFF ! Moooddy jeet jaega LOL


God forbid.. Mumbai jaisa aur ek hadsa ho jata hai toh ye chup nahi baitega!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

@cheekybird Espcially for you...


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> @cheekybird Espcially for you...



He was talking about POPULATION not area 

Cheekyji I am with you.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> amazing, i can understand that people can have views opposed to that of BJP, they can hate that party, but it is amazing that Indians on a Pakistani channel alligning with what Pakistani says.


true that. I was amazed by the view of Congress & CPM's spokespersons! Way they are carrying on.. it sounds like Pakistanis are going to vote in this elections.. & are appealing not to vote for Modi, but for so called secular parties.


----------



## Parul

@cheekybird Ek aur speech from your Rahul Ji! 










arp2041 said:


> He was talking about POPULATION not area
> 
> Cheekyji I am with you.



Ek Video aur post kiya, woh sun.


----------



## somnath

A senior official said on Monday said the Chinese government was "confident" that the new government that takes charge in New Delhi following the Lok Sabha elections - no matter which party was in power - would ensure friendly ties with Beijing, as both sides held strategic talks aimed at laying the groundwork for a series of high-level engagements in coming months.

"We are confident that to promote China-India friendship is a shared consensus of all political parties in India. So I am confident that whichever party comes into power in India it will stay committed to friendship and cooperation between the two countries", Chinese Vice Foreign Minister Liu Zhenmin, who is also the Foreign Ministry's main interlocutor on India, told reporters, speaking ahead of the sixth round of the annual strategic dialogue, which took place in Beijing at the Diaoyutai State guesthouse on Monday.

He told Foreign Secretary Sujatha Singh at the start of the talks that China "highly appreciates" that the strategic dialogue was being held despite the fact that India was occupied with the ongoing elections.

"I wish to mention in particular that India is undergoing a very important election. Therefore you have chosen to come to China at this very special time to have this strategic dialogue with us. This shows the tremendous importance that the Indian government and you yourself attach to this bilateral relationship and we highly appreciate that," he said.

Ms. Singh said the aim of her visit was "to reiterate to the government of China that the government of India attaches the highest priority to India's relations with China".

The message from officials of both countries is that the dialogue here will stress continuity in ties at a functional-level even as political engagements remain on hold on account of the elections.

Besides bilateral engagements, the dialogue will look at the entire breadth of the relationship as well as common regional concerns such as the situation in Afghanistan. India and China have expressed willingness to do more to coordinate their efforts there, including on joint projects.

Mr. Liu said the bilateral relationship "has already gone beyond the bilateral scope". "Naturally, besides bilateral cooperation we are also going to talk about regional and international issues. We can see three levels of India-China cooperation: on the bilateral-level, regional-level and international-level. It is a very important bilateral relationship".

"We hope in today's dialogue we will have the opportunity to have an in-depth exchange of views on bilateral relations and those efforts to implement the consensus achieved by leaders of both countries, discuss important arrangements for bilateral exchanges this year, discuss cooperation between the two counties in various areas and exchange views on issues regional and internationally [where we have] shared interests," he added.

The talks will also firm up what officials described as "a packed calendar" of bilateral visits in the coming year, which is being marked as "a year of friendly exchanges".

A highlight could be the first visit by Chinese President Xi Jinping to India. Mr. Xi has expressed his desire to visit India later this year on what would be his first trip to the country after taking over as President in March 2013, as_The Hindu_first reported last month.

Monday's strategic dialogue will be followed by a high-level military-level dialogue in New Delhi next week, when a People's Liberation Army (PLA) delegation led by the Deputy Chief of General Staff, Lieutenant General Qi Jianguo, travels to India for DGMO-level talks on the boundary issue, to be held on April 22.

The talks will also firm up plans for annual defence exercises, which will be held in India later this year. Chinese Defence Minister Chang Wanquan is also expected to visit India later this year.

Next week, the two Navies are also slated to have talks with a delegation from India set to visit Qingdao, the north-eastern headquarters of the PLA Navy's North Sea fleet, where the PLA is hosting an international fleet review to mark its 65th anniversary.

The stealth frigate INS Shivalik will participate in the review.

China had invited India's Navy chief to Qingdao, but following the resignation of Navy Chief D.K. Joshi a month ago and a successor yet to be appointed, the Navy will send a "fairly high-ranking" officer to lead the delegation, officials said.

China 'confident' that good ties 'consensus of all Indian parties' - The Hindu


----------



## somnath

A senior official said on Monday said the Chinese government was "confident" that the new government that takes charge in New Delhi following the Lok Sabha elections - no matter which party was in power - would ensure friendly ties with Beijing, as both sides held strategic talks aimed at laying the groundwork for a series of high-level engagements in coming months.

"We are confident that to promote China-India friendship is a shared consensus of all political parties in India. So I am confident that whichever party comes into power in India it will stay committed to friendship and cooperation between the two countries", Chinese Vice Foreign Minister Liu Zhenmin, who is also the Foreign Ministry's main interlocutor on India, told reporters, speaking ahead of the sixth round of the annual strategic dialogue, which took place in Beijing at the Diaoyutai State guesthouse on Monday.

He told Foreign Secretary Sujatha Singh at the start of the talks that China "highly appreciates" that the strategic dialogue was being held despite the fact that India was occupied with the ongoing elections.

"I wish to mention in particular that India is undergoing a very important election. Therefore you have chosen to come to China at this very special time to have this strategic dialogue with us. This shows the tremendous importance that the Indian government and you yourself attach to this bilateral relationship and we highly appreciate that," he said.

Ms. Singh said the aim of her visit was "to reiterate to the government of China that the government of India attaches the highest priority to India's relations with China".

The message from officials of both countries is that the dialogue here will stress continuity in ties at a functional-level even as political engagements remain on hold on account of the elections.

Besides bilateral engagements, the dialogue will look at the entire breadth of the relationship as well as common regional concerns such as the situation in Afghanistan. India and China have expressed willingness to do more to coordinate their efforts there, including on joint projects.

Mr. Liu said the bilateral relationship "has already gone beyond the bilateral scope". "Naturally, besides bilateral cooperation we are also going to talk about regional and international issues. We can see three levels of India-China cooperation: on the bilateral-level, regional-level and international-level. It is a very important bilateral relationship".

"We hope in today's dialogue we will have the opportunity to have an in-depth exchange of views on bilateral relations and those efforts to implement the consensus achieved by leaders of both countries, discuss important arrangements for bilateral exchanges this year, discuss cooperation between the two counties in various areas and exchange views on issues regional and internationally [where we have] shared interests," he added.

The talks will also firm up what officials described as "a packed calendar" of bilateral visits in the coming year, which is being marked as "a year of friendly exchanges".

A highlight could be the first visit by Chinese President Xi Jinping to India. Mr. Xi has expressed his desire to visit India later this year on what would be his first trip to the country after taking over as President in March 2013, as_The Hindu_first reported last month.

Monday's strategic dialogue will be followed by a high-level military-level dialogue in New Delhi next week, when a People's Liberation Army (PLA) delegation led by the Deputy Chief of General Staff, Lieutenant General Qi Jianguo, travels to India for DGMO-level talks on the boundary issue, to be held on April 22.

The talks will also firm up plans for annual defence exercises, which will be held in India later this year. Chinese Defence Minister Chang Wanquan is also expected to visit India later this year.

Next week, the two Navies are also slated to have talks with a delegation from India set to visit Qingdao, the north-eastern headquarters of the PLA Navy's North Sea fleet, where the PLA is hosting an international fleet review to mark its 65th anniversary.

The stealth frigate INS Shivalik will participate in the review.

China had invited India's Navy chief to Qingdao, but following the resignation of Navy Chief D.K. Joshi a month ago and a successor yet to be appointed, the Navy will send a "fairly high-ranking" officer to lead the delegation, officials said.

China 'confident' that good ties 'consensus of all Indian parties' - The Hindu


----------



## Srinivas

chak de INDIA said:


> toink . . . . toink . . . toink
> 
> 
> 10%
> .
> .20%
> .
> .40%
> .
> .80%
> .
> .
> 100% . . . search completed !!
> 
> 
> 
> Found _*Srinivas*_



Fixed it .....


----------



## somnath

As the BJP remains the front-runner in India’s election with prime ministerial candidateNarendra Modirecast as an economic reformer, neighbouring Pakistan is waiting in the wings. For more than a decade since it first gained power, the BJP has shared a chilly relationship with Pakistan, followed by periods of rapprochement.

Pakistan is now curious about Modi’s ambiguity over lingering issues — terrorism, trade, the nuclear doctrine, Afghanistan and Kashmir. In a sense, the outcome of the election will be crucial in shaping bilateral ties after the composite dialogue took a beating.


Revising the ‘no-first-use’ policy introduced in 1999 is posturing in the run-up to the vote, pointedly warning nuclear neighbours that India has enough muscles to flex, if in a pre-emptive mood. With the unresolved Kashmir conflict and the existence of militant sanctuaries on the Af-Pak border, shifts in India’s nuclear doctrine could signal further provocation towards Pakistan and China.

If elected, Modi will be tough on terrorism and national security, but shares his interest in exploiting global economic openings with his Pakistani counterpart, Nawaz Sharif. Fixing the economy could draw agreement on liberalising trade and visa policies, permitting viable regional trade opportunities to ease political tensions.

Pakistan’s recent backtracking on granting India the status of most favoured nation (MFN) is not a conciliatory signal, having irked Indian investors and businesses. When the Pakistani military’s strategic paradigm went through small changes last year, for the first time General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani acknowledged the main threat facing the country was internal extremism, and not India.

Self-assured hawks must note warring democracies in South Asia will fail. China and India have the world’s largest trade relationship, with trade between the two countries reaching $49.5 billion last year. This makes India hardly reliant on Pakistani exports. But what India wants will count and Modi will have little choice but to pursue confidence-building measures, if pressured by his constituents trading with Pakistan.

Not only is Modi’s leadership and bellicose personality unlike that of AB Vajpayee — a poet who travelled twice to Pakistan in his six-year prime ministerial tenure; initiated the India-Pak bus diplomacy and signed a 1999 peace declaration in Lahore — but his political trajectory has Muslims uneasy.

If his trademark anti-Muslim rhetoric and non-apologetic stance over the 2002Gujaratriots was not enough for anti-BJP sceptics (for which he was denied a visa to the US), Modi’s aggressive accusations againstArvind Kejriwal,reprimanding him and the Congress’ AK Antony for taking a pro-Pakistan approach, remind one of his trademark inflammatory rhetoric.

With a tumultuous history, the BJP-Pakistan relationship (March 1998 to May 2004) has renewable ability for war. The increased spectre of regional terror could destabilise ties with the slightest noise.

The Pakistani Taliban are not interested in talking peace with Sharif’s chosen few and should they feel the need to derail dialogue with a hard-line nationalist Indian partner, it would put the Pakistan Muslim League (Nawaz) in the doghouse.

What could become worrying for Sharif is that Modi might have little accommodation and patience for playing soft ball, with “zero tolerance towards terrorism” and Pakistan-backed terror groups.

Will he demand that Pakistan revisit the Mumbai attacks and apprehend the planners as a prerequisite to trade ties and peace talks? Sharif wants a third-party mediator on Kashmir: Would Modi agree?

For Modi, war-mongering might not be an option as the leader of the world’s largest democracy.

The election narrative does not sum up Modi’s action plan entirely because geopolitical shifts require the BJP to change tack as it finds renewing bilateral relations testing (with new Indian nationalism) yet mandatory for economic security and global approval.

Rajmohan Gandhi used the words “healing”, “reconciliation”, and “understanding” when asked about India-Pakistan relations in Karachi this year. “For tomorrow’s sake, can we learn from yesterday?” the grandson of Mahatma Gandhi writes. Would Modi listen?

Narendra Modi should be flexible towards Pakistan - Hindustan Times


----------



## Parul

#‎RubberStampPM‬ Ex coal secy PC Parakh's tell all book has sparked off another political battle over Manmohan Singh's tenure as the Prime Minister. Parakh while speaking to the reporters during his book launch_ admitted that the PM had little political authority and could not control his ministers.





_


----------



## GreenFoe

@HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @jha @

HERE is the Part II

*The Heartland Analysis(Please contribute to 5forty3.in so that we can get future data too)*

Posted : 1:48 pm, April 14, 2014 by admin




*Western Uttar Pradesh*
10 seats went to polls on 10th April in this highly polarized region. We tracked almost 60% of those seats closely to get a sample size of a whopping 1893 responses. This was a totally random exercise wherein we did not target any particular caste/religion or economic background during data collection. We used our revolutionary new methodology of RSSI and VWISM to collect data of different ethnic sub groups with the following percentage representation;




We then adjusted these percentages by adding weightage as per our own formula of caste-vote matrix for western UP. For instance, classically, Dalit voters were under represented in our sample size so we added weightage to the same based on our western UP demographic formula which projects Dalits at 17% in this region. Thus, eventually we arrived at the overall vote-share projections for different parties based on superimposing sample-size data on to our caste-vote matrix of west-UP.





Based on our vote-share projections and by analysing the data parity in terms of different assembly segments and polling stations we arrived at the seat-share projections for the first phase of polling in western Uttar Pradesh. We have used a dynamic new methodology of SVV (Segmental Vote-Share Variation) to convert vote-shares to seats wherein we give weightage to difference in vote-share projections of different segments of caste and region to arrive at seat projections. For instance, although BJP emerged as the number one in terms of vote-share, BSP was the first choice of Dalit segment of voters, so we extrapolate this data to different sub-regions and arrive at a mathematical model that projects seats accordingly.





One of the new theories that has been floated in the last few days is that there was Muslim vote consolidation in western UP from seat to seat in order to defeat Modi which was said to be invisible in the overall numbers because Muslim voters had voted for different parties in different parliamentary seats. Based on our number crunching, we can safely say that this is a bogus theory being floated by people who lack even basic understanding of electoral dynamics.

*Ghaziabad: *Let us look at Ghaziabad as an example to understand the Muslim voting patterns. We had done our ground activities in 3 assembly segments of Ghaziabad parliamentary constituency and had polled 61 Muslim voters. Although BSP had polled a lion’s share of the Muslim vote, it was nowhere close to being termed as “total consolidation to defeat Modi”. Muslim vote in the past has seen to be a near 100% consolidated vote mostly to defeat BJP, but this time somehow there seems to be a lot of confusion among the Muslim thought leadership (read as Mullahs and Maulvis) on which party to vote for. This confusion is reflected in the Muslim vote of west UP too. Whether such a confusion holds in the future phases remains to be seen.




*Bihar*
We had a sample size of 1623 spread across 10 assembly segments of 3 parliamentary constituencies out of the 6 that went to polls on the 10th of April in Bihar. Once again this was a wholly random sample chosen from specific polling booths using our path-breaking methodology to arrive at the right mix of polling stations in the right assembly segments.





We then added weightage to the above data based on the census data of different social profiles and also based on the weightage of different voting sub groups. Using our own mathematical modelling we then converted the actual vote-shares into seat shares. This entire exercise carries a error margin of less than 2% as our sample sizes are large and geographically spread out which allows us to extrapolate the data accordingly to different sub categories.









One interesting aspect of Bihar has been the Dalit vote which seems to have gone to the BJP in a big way. BJP’s decision to ally with Ram Vilas Paswan seems to have worked on the ground and the much feared upper caste anger for BJP’s Dalit move hasn’t really happened. There is also a section of Dalit vote which is probably voting for Modi’s brand of development politics. Surprisingly among Yadavs too BJP seems to be getting equal traction vis-à-vis RJD-Congress combine.

*Madhya Pradesh*
We had a sample size of 951 in Madhya Pradesh which was spread across 9 assembly segments of 4 MP seats. We ensured adequate social representation to all castes by using our unique methodology and also added weightage later on based on our mathematical modelling of census data. Following are the findings of Madhya Pradesh in phase 1.









[Note: In the next part we will analyse Maharashtra, Haryana and Delhi and also come up with full projections for April 10th polling]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

@GreenFoe how much probability of this being the actual result??

SIMPLY A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @jha @
> 
> HERE is the Part II
> 
> *The Heartland Analysis *
> 
> Posted : 1:48 pm, April 14, 2014 by admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Western Uttar Pradesh*
> 10 seats went to polls on 10th April in this highly polarized region. We tracked almost 60% of those seats closely to get a sample size of a whopping 1893 responses. This was a totally random exercise wherein we did not target any particular caste/religion or economic background during data collection. We used our revolutionary new methodology of RSSI and VWISM to collect data of different ethnic sub groups with the following percentage representation;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then adjusted these percentages by adding weightage as per our own formula of caste-vote matrix for western UP. For instance, classically, Dalit voters were under represented in our sample size so we added weightage to the same based on our western UP demographic formula which projects Dalits at 17% in this region. Thus, eventually we arrived at the overall vote-share projections for different parties based on superimposing sample-size data on to our caste-vote matrix of west-UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on our vote-share projections and by analysing the data parity in terms of different assembly segments and polling stations we arrived at the seat-share projections for the first phase of polling in western Uttar Pradesh. We have used a dynamic new methodology of SVV (Segmental Vote-Share Variation) to convert vote-shares to seats wherein we give weightage to difference in vote-share projections of different segments of caste and region to arrive at seat projections. For instance, although BJP emerged as the number one in terms of vote-share, BSP was the first choice of Dalit segment of voters, so we extrapolate this data to different sub-regions and arrive at a mathematical model that projects seats accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the new theories that has been floated in the last few days is that there was Muslim vote consolidation in western UP from seat to seat in order to defeat Modi which was said to be invisible in the overall numbers because Muslim voters had voted for different parties in different parliamentary seats. Based on our number crunching, we can safely say that this is a bogus theory being floated by people who lack even basic understanding of electoral dynamics.
> 
> *Ghaziabad: *Let us look at Ghaziabad as an example to understand the Muslim voting patterns. We had done our ground activities in 3 assembly segments of Ghaziabad parliamentary constituency and had polled 61 Muslim voters. Although BSP had polled a lion’s share of the Muslim vote, it was nowhere close to being termed as “total consolidation to defeat Modi”. Muslim vote in the past has seen to be a near 100% consolidated vote mostly to defeat BJP, but this time somehow there seems to be a lot of confusion among the Muslim thought leadership (read as Mullahs and Maulvis) on which party to vote for. This confusion is reflected in the Muslim vote of west UP too. Whether such a confusion holds in the future phases remains to be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bihar*
> We had a sample size of 1623 spread across 10 assembly segments of 3 parliamentary constituencies out of the 6 that went to polls on the 10th of April in Bihar. Once again this was a wholly random sample chosen from specific polling booths using our path-breaking methodology to arrive at the right mix of polling stations in the right assembly segments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then added weightage to the above data based on the census data of different social profiles and also based on the weightage of different voting sub groups. Using our own mathematical modelling we then converted the actual vote-shares into seat shares. This entire exercise carries a error margin of less than 2% as our sample sizes are large and geographically spread out which allows us to extrapolate the data accordingly to different sub categories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One interesting aspect of Bihar has been the Dalit vote which seems to have gone to the BJP in a big way. BJP’s decision to ally with Ram Vilas Paswan seems to have worked on the ground and the much feared upper caste anger for BJP’s Dalit move hasn’t really happened. There is also a section of Dalit vote which is probably voting for Modi’s brand of development politics. Surprisingly among Yadavs too BJP seems to be getting equal traction vis-à-vis RJD-Congress combine.
> 
> *Madhya Pradesh*
> We had a sample size of 951 in Madhya Pradesh which was spread across 9 assembly segments of 4 MP seats. We ensured adequate social representation to all castes by using our unique methodology and also added weightage later on based on our mathematical modelling of census data. Following are the findings of Madhya Pradesh in phase 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Note: In the next part we will analyse Maharashtra, Haryana and Delhi and also come up with full projections for April 10th polling]


UP & MP looking good. Expected Bihar results as it wasn't a BJP stronghold to start with!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> @GreenFoe how much probability of this being the actual result??
> 
> SIMPLY A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!



Within +-3-5% Margin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Mr J Nehru, the gem of british empire.
This is a 1950 image of him by BBC. Two years after we lost control of a third of Kashmir to Pakis. 

Though we won the war and thwarted back the backstabbing Pakis, the war of 1947-'48 resulted in UN Ceasefire Line of 1949 (later became the Line of Control after the Simla Agreement of 1972).

Nehru the wimp was too busy with his frolicking ways to care about the kashmir issue.







Now criminal complaint against Rahul Gandhi soon. He and his mother failed to disclose their accounts in Pictet Bank in Zurich. Sonia Gandhi has three more bank accounts.












Are you in same mood of voting Congress even after incidents which caused the major harm to national security & economy of India. Think before you vote this time.
Think on this before you sleep tonight. Think for Nation. 

#VoteForModi #VoteForBJP #AbkiBaarModiSarkar 

Rahul Gandhi was in party mood soon after 26/11 Mumbai crisis.
Even before the tears of Major Sandeep Unnikrishnan’s mother could dry up, Congress general secretary and heir apparent Rahul Gandhi went partying with his pals at a farmhouse on Delhi’s outskirts.

The Prince partied hard, till 5 in the morning, on Sunday at the ‘sangeet’ for the forthcoming wedding of Samir Sharma, his childhood friend. They were at a sprawling farmhouse at Radhey Mohan Chowk, the haven of people who lead charmed lives beyond Chhatarpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## CorporateAffairs

Abu Azmi is not alone...

Saudi Arabia: Popular Writer Urges People to Sexually Molest Working Women


----------



## SRP

*Murli Manohar Joshi left red-faced with pro-Narendra Modi slogans*

A day after Murli Manohar Joshi said there was no 'Modi wave' in the country, the veteran leader was left red-faced as party workers erupted into slogans hailing BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi when he arrived for a function here today.

Joshi, who is contesting from Kanpur Lok Sabha seat, was invited as the chief guest for the function organised by the BJP unit here on B R Ambedkar's birth anniversary.

Instead of shouting slogans for Joshi, party workers chanted pro-Modi slogans such as 'Har Har Modi, Jai Jai Modi' (Hail Modi) and 'Desh ka Pradhanmantri kaisa ho, Narendra Modi jaisa ho' (Who should the country's PM be like?, He should be like Narendra Modi!) on his arrival.

Despite efforts, the organisers failed to stop the party workers, who shouted pro-Modi slogans even when Joshi was leaving the function after it got over.

Joshi refused to speak to mediapersons at the function.

However, BJP district unit chief Surendra Maithani said it cannot be denied that there is a wave of Modi in the country but at the same time victory for BJP in Kanpur is guaranteed as Joshi was contesting from here and it is a matter of prestige for the constituency.

In subtle comments aimed at the BJP PM candidate, Joshi had yesterday said there was no Modi wave in the country but only a BJP wave.

The senior BJP leader, who had to make way for Modi for the Varanasi Lok Sabha seat, also suggested that the Gujarat model of development touted by Modi cannot be made applicable for all states, observing he did not favour a "straitjacket" model of one particular state.

Joshi, however, today sought to dismiss the reports and denied there were any differences between him and Modi.

BJP too tried to downplay the remarks saying the party and Modi cannot be viewed separately and rejected suggestions of any infighting.

Murli Manohar Joshi left red-faced with pro-Narendra Modi slogans | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

See latest opinion poll on NDTV. In Bihar BJP 24, RJD + cong 12, JD U only 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

desert warrior said:


> *Murli Manohar Joshi left red-faced with pro-Narendra Modi slogans*
> 
> A day after Murli Manohar Joshi said there was no 'Modi wave' in the country, the veteran leader was left red-faced as party workers erupted into slogans hailing BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi when he arrived for a function here today.
> 
> Joshi, who is contesting from Kanpur Lok Sabha seat, was invited as the chief guest for the function organised by the BJP unit here on B R Ambedkar's birth anniversary.
> 
> Instead of shouting slogans for Joshi, party workers chanted pro-Modi slogans such as 'Har Har Modi, Jai Jai Modi' (Hail Modi) and 'Desh ka Pradhanmantri kaisa ho, Narendra Modi jaisa ho' (Who should the country's PM be like?, He should be like Narendra Modi!) on his arrival.
> 
> Despite efforts, the organisers failed to stop the party workers, who shouted pro-Modi slogans even when Joshi was leaving the function after it got over.
> 
> Joshi refused to speak to mediapersons at the function.
> 
> However, BJP district unit chief Surendra Maithani said it cannot be denied that there is a wave of Modi in the country but at the same time victory for BJP in Kanpur is guaranteed as Joshi was contesting from here and it is a matter of prestige for the constituency.
> 
> In subtle comments aimed at the BJP PM candidate, Joshi had yesterday said there was no Modi wave in the country but only a BJP wave.
> 
> The senior BJP leader, who had to make way for Modi for the Varanasi Lok Sabha seat, also suggested that the Gujarat model of development touted by Modi cannot be made applicable for all states, observing he did not favour a "straitjacket" model of one particular state.
> 
> Joshi, however, today sought to dismiss the reports and denied there were any differences between him and Modi.
> 
> BJP too tried to downplay the remarks saying the party and Modi cannot be viewed separately and rejected suggestions of any infighting.
> 
> Murli Manohar Joshi left red-faced with pro-Narendra Modi slogans | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Lol



After that he changed his opinion and agreed that there is Modi wave lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455716922349191168

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

NDTV opinion poll prediction ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455717103706705920

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> NDTV opinion poll prediction ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455717103706705920


I feel for Siddarth Varadrajan. He was was desperately trying to cheer himself by claiming that it's a loss for NDA in Bihar compared to '09.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

ranjeet said:


> NDTV opinion poll prediction ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455717103706705920



How can this be .....Nooble prize winer Amartya Sen Nitish kumar is a better PM candidate......how come the low IQ Indians do not lizen to Super intellects like Sen ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> I feel for Siddarth Varadrajan. He was was desperately trying to cheer himself by claiming that it's a loss for NDA in Bihar compared to '09.


Well only IF nitish wouldn't have nitished, NDA had a chance at clean sweep. In a sense it is a loss but it's better than being blackmailed by probable PM candidate.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455722843729166336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455724567089000448

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Well only IF nitish wouldn't have nitished, NDA had a chance at clean sweep. In a sense it is a loss but it's better than being blackmailed by probable PM candidate.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455722843729166336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455724567089000448




In Delhi NDTV is giving 6 to BJP, 1 to AAP & 0 to Congress. Looks like they are going by exit poll results rather than pre-poll prediction!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

BJP is making some serious in roads in BJD fort


















JanjaWeed said:


> In Delhi NDTV is giving 6 to BJP, 1 to AAP & 0 to Congress. Looks like they are going by exit poll results rather than pre-poll prediction!


yeah ... i guess. Although I wonder which seat AAP is expected to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

btw what is this TV attack by Sonia Gandhi? Just saw Arnab talking about it in his show. Looks like Congress has hit the panic button with all those -ve exposes coming out.. & has gone bizurk.. now going for broke!

Looks like Sanjay Jha is new 'Manish Tiwari during Anna Hazare movement' of Congress.
Instead of slapping Arvind Kejriwal someone please slap this idiot & break his jaw so that he is never able to open his mouth anymore!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somnath

'BJP capable of killing own men to come to power' - Hindustan Times


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> btw what is this TV attack by Sonia Gandhi? Just saw Arnab talking about it in his show. Looks like Congress has hit the panic button with all those -ve exposes coming out.. & has gone bizurk.. now going for broke!
> 
> Looks like Sanjay Jha is new 'Manish Tiwari during Anna Hazare movement' of Congress.
> Instead of slapping Arvind Kejriwal someone please slap this idiot & break his jaw so that he is never able to open his mouth anymore!



What are you talking about..? Sanjay just did a huge favor to BJP...

Just wonder how will Brahmins + Bhumihars react in UP when Modi slams Congress for disrespecting " Pandit" Atal Bihari Vajpayee..?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manvantaratruti

CorporateAffairs said:


> This is a worst kept secret. Only thing, it has now come out officially.
> But thats where Sonia fears Modi. He's one guy who's out of the planet politics.



There is something called a SYMPATHY VOTE....and in India that is the SINGLE most important factor in deciding voting pattern.

Today Modi is the beneficiary of this sympathy due to the constant attack on him by the Media and congress, Jagan is also the beneficiary ...... you attack Sonia or Rahul and they get the sympathy and gain political ground.

Politics is not really a game with simple logical rules. It has its own rules.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455730028819398656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> What are you talking about..? Sanjay just did a huge favor to BJP...
> 
> Just wonder how will Brahmins + Bhumihars react in UP when Modi slams Congress for disrespecting " Pandit" Atal Bihari Vajpayee..?


Oh Man... I don't care about how this will play out with electorates. But this spokesperson who joined Congress only recently acts as if he is carrying the whole party single-handedly on his shoulders in-front of media.. & trying to be one man crusader with his vile & venomous rhetoric. Guy is so patronizing, I feel like smacking him right between his eyes!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anathema

NDTV has gone Bezerk!!!! They are projecting 2 seats for BJP in Kerala !!!! It seems that they want BJP to relax !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Guys don't believe this NDTV survey its too good to be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

anathema said:


> NDTV has gone Bezerk!!!! They are projecting 2 seats for BJP in Kerala !!!! It seems that they want BJP to relax !


Not really. They are giving 12 seats to LDF & 8 to UDF. 2% swing is the vote share for BJP.. not seats!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Kejriwal beats Modi, Rahul in prime-time TV news coverage - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: In yet another example of David beating Goliath, Aam Aadmi Party supremo Arvind Kejriwal has secured the highest coverage in TV news during prime time, followed by BJP's Narendra Modi and Congress's Rahul Gandhi in early days of elections, according to a study.

The study, by CMS Media Lab after analysing five top news channels, shows that while Kejriwal has received 429 minutes or 28.19 per cent of the time given during 8 to 10pm from March 1 to 15, BJP's prime ministerial candidate has secured 356 minutes (23.98 per cent).

The Gandhi family scion has received 72 minutes of coverage (4.76 per cent), followed by RJD's Lalu Prasad at 46 minutes (3.05 per cent) and MNS founder Raj Thackeray at 33 minutes (2.20 per cent), the study says about the news coverage of these top leaders.

The channels used for the study were — Aaj Tak, ABP News, Zee News, NDTV 24X7 and CNN-IBN.

"Rahul Gandhi has received 6 times and 5 five less coverage as compared to Kejriwal and Modi respectively ... The coverage demolished popular myth of 2014 Lok Sabha elections that Modi is media and media is Modi ... as Arvind Kejriwal toppled Narendra Modi in news coverage," CMS Media Lab said.

JDU senior leader and Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar secured sixth slot with 2.01 per cent of news coverage, followed by TMC chief and West Bengal chief minister Mamata Banerjee at seventh (1.67 per cent) and Samajwadi Party chairperson Mulayam Yadav at eighth rank (1.65 per cent).

Uttar Pradesh chief minister Akhilesh Yadav received 24 minutes of news coverage during the said period to secure ninth slot while AAP leader Shazia Ilmi got 18 minutes to clinch the 10th spot, the study says.

In terms of parties, BJP has emerged as the number one political outfit, beating AAP by a narrow margin. BJP got 369 minutes of TV news coverage, or more than one-third of the time cornered by the top 10 parties.

Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party stood second with 345 minutes or 31.37 per cent share, followed by Congress at third rank with 193 minutes or 17.51 per cent share.

SP secured fourth position, MNS fifth, Shiv Sena sixth, RJD seventh, TMC eighth, BSP ninth and DMK the 10th slot. RJD, TMC, BSP and DMK received less than 1.5 per cent of TV news coverage each, the data shows.

In terms of issues/subjects of TV news coverage, "personality profiles" emerged as the most covered, followed by "Hindutva", political party, development, corruption, public policy and governance, among others.

"Interestingly, Hindutva is one of the top issues; this was expected after the announcement of Modi as PM candidate," says CMS Media Lab.

CMS Media Lab says it has arrived at the figures based on coverage time given to election topics/subjects.

Even after this AAPtards will say kejri has been blacked out by media


----------



## jbond197

I have not been able to follow much of the news for past few days but i think now we are pretty close to what we want, so I wanna say one thing.

Yaar eik dhakha aur maar,
Banake rahenge Modi sarkaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

NDTV giving 275 to NDA & 226 to BJP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455742728832184320

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

NDTV don't want to be putting their credibility in question by inflating NDA figures... do they?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god

NDTV opinion poll survey......NDA full majority.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@jha @GreenFoe can we atleast safely say that BJP = 200+??

but i am always SKEPTIC about NDTV, why are they so much favorable to BJP??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/326772749483794434
& they were saying that Modi will alienate Muslim vote from BJP......abey jo hai hi nhi woh dur kaise ja sakta hai??


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> @jha @GreenFoe can we atleast safely say that BJP = 200+??
> 
> but i am always SKEPTIC about NDTV, why are they so much favorable to BJP??



Yes but dont sit at home,propogate this as cong propoganda,make bjp supporters feel worry :|

Keep the momentum going,success breeds success .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> NDTV giving 275 to NDA & 226 to BJP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455742728832184320


Seems a bit too much. I personally expect NDA to touch 255-260 while BJP to 215-220.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

can u believe this fucking retard......MFooker..........


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455744090978525184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455745665901944832

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Ram Mandir on the cards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> @jha @GreenFoe can we atleast safely say that BJP = 200+??
> 
> but i am always SKEPTIC about NDTV, why are they so much favorable to BJP??



Maybe they are indirectly helping the 'secular' forces by showing big win for BJP so that muslims consolidate their votes behind one party?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> Ram Mandir on the cards



abey teko Ram Mandir ki paddi hai???

Bhai.......Ram Mandir nhi..........RAM-RAJYA chahiye..............!!


----------



## jbond197

I got this today on whatsapp.. Good one..

युगपुरुष kejriwal का अब तक टोटल स्कोर है -

थप्पड़ - 3 बार
घूँसा - 1 बार
जूते - 1 बार
अंडे - 3 बार
स्याही - 2 बार ..
लात-पेंडिग

जब पवार को थप्पड़ पड़ा था तब ,
Arvind Kejriwal ने बोला था ये जनता का आक्रोश है,
आज खुद को पड़ा तो BJPकी साजिश है,
वाह रे पल्टी मार 

मोदी के शादीशुदा होने पे कुछ लोगोँ को ऐसे तकलीफ हो गई है, मानो बेटी के लिए काबिल कुंवारा वर हाथ से निकल गया हो |

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha @GreenFoe can we atleast safely say that BJP = 200+??
> 
> but i am always SKEPTIC about NDTV, why are they so much favorable to BJP??
> 
> & they were saying that Modi will alienate Muslim vote from BJP......abey jo hai hi nhi woh dur kaise ja sakta hai??



12 years se yeh log anti-BJP rahe hain. Now they are over compensating. They are afraid of the day Chidu is investigated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> Maybe they are indirectly helping the 'secular' forces by showing big win for BJP so that muslims consolidate their votes behind one party?



EXACTLY!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455747904733327360

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455747904733327360



bhai u r scarring me 

What is ur neutral opinion on this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455731753835970560

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bronxbull

be rest assured that Namo ll be much much more pragmatic than even the drunk shayr ABV.

He doesn't have dreamy ideas in his head or vanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> bhai u r scarring me
> 
> What is ur neutral opinion on this one?



डर के आगे जीत है :|


----------



## arp2041

@GreenFoe can't it work other way that people will want to give leading party/alliance a clear majority to form stable govt.? no matter what happen, Congress is far from forming a govt. this time around.


----------



## Soumitra

Did u see how N. Ram was foaming in the mouth with these results.

I just hope BJP does not become complacent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

deliberate over exaggeration by NDTV to create over confidence amongst NDA and panic in UPA to pull up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## arp2041

Soumitra said:


> Did u see how N. Ram was foaming in the mouth with these results.
> 
> I just hope BJP does not become complacent



Bhai uska naam hi hai.............NOT RAM.


----------



## kbd-raaf

fsayed said:


>



I've missed you.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455748681770496000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


>



Kha ho bhai aaj Kal, tumhare aur @Bhai Zakir kay bina thread kafi boring ho gaye hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> @GreenFoe can't it work other way that people will want to give leading party/alliance a clear majority to form stable govt.? no matter what happen, Congress is far from forming a govt. this time around.


In 2004 there was a 18% decline in urban vote,that should not happen this time,this should be our aim.

Call everyone or else send sms which i posted some time back :|

Secondly the big thing is for the first time BJP is AHEAD in rural vote ,which means polls are underestimating seats .


----------



## JanjaWeed

Why Arnab is full on anti-BJP today?


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455750538928615427

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Kha ho bhai aaj Kal, tumhare aur @Bhai Zakir kay bina thread kafi boring ho gaye hai!



Desh Ka toh Pata nhi......lekin THREAD apan ney CONGRESS MUKT jaroor bana diya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455746362995265536


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Why Arnab is full on anti-BJP today?



Not just today. Jis channel and ToI have been acting anti-BJP for some time now. Maybe some of the 500 Cr. went to their pockets as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Desh Ka toh Pata nhi......lekin THREAD apan ney CONGRESS MUKT jaroor bana diya hai



Mujhe pata hai Bhai Zakir kis Facebook Page say is thread may Spamming Karta tha. I've already catsed my vote to BJP, sooch rahi hoon, I should start posting those '_FENKU_' Pics...


----------



## onu1886

fsayed said:


>


Good to see you back


----------



## fsayed

development model a 'toffee model': Rahul Gandhi
14 Apr, 2014, 1737 hrs IST, PTI

Rahul Gandhi said Gujarat model has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
LATUR(MAHARASHTRA): In a blistering attack on Narendra Modi, Rahul Gandhi today dubbed the Gujarat model propagated by Narendra Modi as a "toffee model", saying it has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
He also said while the BJP talks of empowering women in its election campaign posters, its party activists along with RSS cadres beat up women going to pubs in Mangalore (Karnataka) and the Gujarat Chief Minister uses his powers and police machinery to tap the phone of a woman.
"Let me tell you about the Gujarat model. Have you heard of (L K ) Advani. Advani, Jaswant Singh have been sidelined. Now a new neta (leader) has emerged. He is Narendra Modi. Earlier, there was a partnership between Atal Bihar Vajpayee and Advani. Now there is partnership between Modi and Adani," Rahul said at an election rally here.
"Land of Aurangabad's size...45,000 acres...has been given for a mere Rs 300 crore. This is toffee model not Gujarat model. For Re 1, you get a toffee here. There land was sold at Re one per meter...it was the land of the poor and the farmers," Gandhi said.
He said a loan of Rs 10,000 crore was given to build the Nano car. The amount is more than what is spent on health and education in Gujarat.
Taking a dig at BJP's campaign posters on empowering women, Gandhi said 20,000 women are "missing" in party-ruled Chhattisgarh.


----------



## Armstrong

Sidak said:


> Mujhe pata hai Bhai Zakir kis Facebook Page say is thread may Spamming Karta tha. I've already catsed my vote to BJP, sooch rahi hoon, I should start posting those '_FENKU_' Pics...



Where is the photograph of your finger with a dye marking it telling us that you've cast your vote ?  

If there is no picture...than it didn't happen !


----------



## jha

Hmmm.. Interesting... So Shias voting for BJP this time also... Wonderful..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> development model a 'toffee model': Rahul Gandhi
> 14 Apr, 2014, 1737 hrs IST, PTI
> 
> Rahul Gandhi said Gujarat model has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
> LATUR(MAHARASHTRA): In a blistering attack on Narendra Modi, Rahul Gandhi today dubbed the Gujarat model propagated by Narendra Modi as a "toffee model", saying it has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
> He also said while the BJP talks of empowering women in its election campaign posters, its party activists along with RSS cadres beat up women going to pubs in Mangalore (Karnataka) and the Gujarat Chief Minister uses his powers and police machinery to tap the phone of a woman.
> "Let me tell you about the Gujarat model. Have you heard of (L K ) Advani. Advani, Jaswant Singh have been sidelined. Now a new neta (leader) has emerged. He is Narendra Modi. Earlier, there was a partnership between Atal Bihar Vajpayee and Advani. Now there is partnership between Modi and Adani," Rahul said at an election rally here.
> "Land of Aurangabad's size...45,000 acres...has been given for a mere Rs 300 crore. This is toffee model not Gujarat model. For Re 1, you get a toffee here. There land was sold at Re one per meter...it was the land of the poor and the farmers," Gandhi said.
> He said a loan of Rs 10,000 crore was given to build the Nano car. The amount is more than what is spent on health and education in Gujarat.
> Taking a dig at BJP's campaign posters on empowering women, Gandhi said 20,000 women are "missing" in party-ruled Chhattisgarh.








Gautam Adani's picture with Robert Vadra emerges to haunt Congress : Highlights, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> Where is the photograph of your finger with a dye marking it telling us that you've cast your vote ?
> 
> If there is no picture...than it didn't happen !



Facebook par hai, ja kar check kar loo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

fsayed said:


> development model a 'toffee model': Rahul Gandhi
> 14 Apr, 2014, 1737 hrs IST, PTI
> 
> Rahul Gandhi said Gujarat model has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
> LATUR(MAHARASHTRA): In a blistering attack on Narendra Modi, Rahul Gandhi today dubbed the Gujarat model propagated by Narendra Modi as a "toffee model", saying it has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
> He also said while the BJP talks of empowering women in its election campaign posters, its party activists along with RSS cadres beat up women going to pubs in Mangalore (Karnataka) and the Gujarat Chief Minister uses his powers and police machinery to tap the phone of a woman.
> "Let me tell you about the Gujarat model. Have you heard of (L K ) Advani. Advani, Jaswant Singh have been sidelined. Now a new neta (leader) has emerged. He is Narendra Modi. Earlier, there was a partnership between Atal Bihar Vajpayee and Advani. Now there is partnership between Modi and Adani," Rahul said at an election rally here.
> "Land of Aurangabad's size...45,000 acres...has been given for a mere Rs 300 crore. This is toffee model not Gujarat model. For Re 1, you get a toffee here. There land was sold at Re one per meter...it was the land of the poor and the farmers," Gandhi said.
> He said a loan of Rs 10,000 crore was given to build the Nano car. The amount is more than what is spent on health and education in Gujarat.
> Taking a dig at BJP's campaign posters on empowering women, Gandhi said 20,000 women are "missing" in party-ruled Chhattisgarh.





Bhai yeh toffee wala example samajh nhi aya 



NKVD said:


>



Right Wing @Bhai Zakir a gya


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Not just today. Jis channel and ToI have been acting anti-BJP for some time now. Maybe some of the 500 Cr. went to their pockets as well.


Ya.. I have been noticing his constant attack on BJP & trying to corner them off late. His first debate was about Sanjay Jha's tweet on ABV. But he was letting Sanjay Jha get away with it.. & trying to turn that argument against BJP. & his last debate about B R Ambedkar.. again he was cornering BJP instead of targeting those ones who has been misusing Ambedkar's name so far.

When you had a big debate in the country going on about book by MMS's former aides, this guy is having a full blown debate about Sanjay Jha's tweet. Twat he is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455753405852438529

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> development model a 'toffee model': Rahul Gandhi
> 14 Apr, 2014, 1737 hrs IST, PTI
> 
> Rahul Gandhi said Gujarat model has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
> LATUR(MAHARASHTRA): In a blistering attack on Narendra Modi, Rahul Gandhi today dubbed the Gujarat model propagated by Narendra Modi as a "toffee model", saying it has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
> He also said while the BJP talks of empowering women in its election campaign posters, its party activists along with RSS cadres beat up women going to pubs in Mangalore (Karnataka) and the Gujarat Chief Minister uses his powers and police machinery to tap the phone of a woman.
> "Let me tell you about the Gujarat model. Have you heard of (L K ) Advani. Advani, Jaswant Singh have been sidelined. Now a new neta (leader) has emerged. He is Narendra Modi. Earlier, there was a partnership between Atal Bihar Vajpayee and Advani. Now there is partnership between Modi and Adani," Rahul said at an election rally here.
> "Land of Aurangabad's size...45,000 acres...has been given for a mere Rs 300 crore. This is toffee model not Gujarat model. For Re 1, you get a toffee here. There land was sold at Re one per meter...it was the land of the poor and the farmers," Gandhi said.
> He said a loan of Rs 10,000 crore was given to build the Nano car. The amount is more than what is spent on health and education in Gujarat.
> Taking a dig at BJP's campaign posters on empowering women, Gandhi said 20,000 women are "missing" in party-ruled Chhattisgarh.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455753974482620417

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Sidak said:


> Facebook par hai, ja kar check kar loo..



I don't use Facebook !  

Used Orkut too much once upon a time - Got bored with Social Networking afterwards !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> Right Wing @Bhai Zakir a gya



Bhai tujhe Compare karne ke Liye @bhai fakir Mila tha tujhe


----------



## fsayed

Defeat 'divisive and autocratic' forces: Sonia Gandhi's appeal to the nation
14 Apr, 2014, 2204 hrs ISTCongress President Sonia Gandhi tonight appealed to people to defeat "divisive and autocratic" forces which will "destroy" the Indian ethos.
Congress President Sonia Gandhi tonight appealed to people to defeat "divisive and autocratic" forces which will "destroy" the Indian ethos.
Here is the full text of Congress President Sonia Gandhi's appeal to the nation:
Friends,
Today I want to share with you what is in my heart, what makes me proud to be Indian, as each of you is a proud Indian. Our India is founded on certain core beliefs and values. It is these basic beliefs that have united all of us, diverse people, into one nation. I learnt these from you, as you made me one of your own.
What are these values that are the very heart and soul of our motherland? They are Love and Respect, Harmony and Brotherhood. In a word, Non-violence.
Living with these feelings for each other across religions, castes, communities, regions, languages, is what makes us one strong nation. These have been the bedrock of our progress. These are the essence of our Bharatiyata, our Hindustaniyat.
It is this, the very heart and soul of India, that we are fighting to protect in this election, from those who seek to change it, and to divide us. We want unity. They want to impose uniformity. They say, "Just believe in ME".
We say, "Believe in our intentions, in our achievements : a high rate of growth, inclusive development, strong democratic institutions."
We are fighting in this election for a future where power is not the preserve of a select few, but exercised by the many.
Today, our society stands at a cross-roads. The Congress ideology and vision, will continue to take us towards a healthy, free democracy open to the light of change and transformation. Their vision, clouded with hatred and falsehood, their ideology, divisive and autocratic, will drive us to the ruination of our Bharatiyata, our Hindustaniyat.
In this coming election I ask each of you to think from your heart and decide what direction, what path you want our country to take.
Jai Hind!


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## NKVD

fsayed said:


> Defeat 'divisive and autocratic' forces: Sonia Gandhi's appeal to the nation
> 14 Apr, 2014, 2204 hrs ISTCongress President Sonia Gandhi tonight appealed to people to defeat "divisive and autocratic" forces which will "destroy" the Indian ethos.
> Congress President Sonia Gandhi tonight appealed to people to defeat "divisive and autocratic" forces which will "destroy" the Indian ethos.
> Here is the full text of Congress President Sonia Gandhi's appeal to the nation:
> Friends,
> Today I want to share with you what is in my heart, what makes me proud to be Indian, as each of you is a proud Indian. Our India is founded on certain core beliefs and values. It is these basic beliefs that have united all of us, diverse people, into one nation. I learnt these from you, as you made me one of your own.
> What are these values that are the very heart and soul of our motherland? They are Love and Respect, Harmony and Brotherhood. In a word, Non-violence.
> Living with these feelings for each other across religions, castes, communities, regions, languages, is what makes us one strong nation. These have been the bedrock of our progress. These are the essence of our Bharatiyata, our Hindustaniyat.
> It is this, the very heart and soul of India, that we are fighting to protect in this election, from those who seek to change it, and to divide us. We want unity. They want to impose uniformity. They say, "Just believe in ME".
> We say, "Believe in our intentions, in our achievements : a high rate of growth, inclusive development, strong democratic institutions."
> We are fighting in this election for a future where power is not the preserve of a select few, but exercised by the many.
> Today, our society stands at a cross-roads. The Congress ideology and vision, will continue to take us towards a healthy, free democracy open to the light of change and transformation. Their vision, clouded with hatred and falsehood, their ideology, divisive and autocratic, will drive us to the ruination of our Bharatiyata, our Hindustaniyat.
> In this coming election I ask each of you to think from your heart and decide what direction, what path you want our country to take.
> Jai Hind!



So You Want us too learn Hindustaniyat from A Lady of Italian Origin.She Barely Can Speak Hindi Through Handmade Scripts.She Opted Indian citizen Ship after 11 years Since his husband Became Pm


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## Armstrong

NKVD said:


> So You Want us too learn Hindustaniyat from A Lady of Italian Origin.She Barely Can Speak Hindi Through Handmade Scripts



Phir moteiii kiss ko vote diyaaa ?


----------



## Android

Amit Shah should be made President of BJP he is the one truly capable of making BJP a pan-India Political Party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> I don't use Facebook !
> 
> Used Orkut too much once upon a time - Got bored with Social Networking afterwards !



I can't help it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Armstrong said:


> Phir moteiii kiss ko vote diyaaa ?


What Are you said  Bhai Motei Lala Pet Name toh tum Log rakhtei hoh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## jha

Ho gaya kalyan... Secularists ab rote rahe tactical voting ke naam pe..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455756611152134144

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

@GreenFoe your id hacked???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


>



  



Android said:


> @GreenFoe your id hacked???



@fsayed ka welcome ho raha hai!


----------



## acid rain

Stupid article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

fsayed said:


> development model a 'toffee model': Rahul Gandhi
> 14 Apr, 2014, 1737 hrs IST, PTI
> 
> Rahul Gandhi said Gujarat model has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
> LATUR(MAHARASHTRA): In a blistering attack on Narendra Modi, Rahul Gandhi today dubbed the Gujarat model propagated by Narendra Modi as a "toffee model", saying it has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
> He also said while the BJP talks of empowering women in its election campaign posters, its party activists along with RSS cadres beat up women going to pubs in Mangalore (Karnataka) and the Gujarat Chief Minister uses his powers and police machinery to tap the phone of a woman.
> "Let me tell you about the Gujarat model. Have you heard of (L K ) Advani. Advani, Jaswant Singh have been sidelined. Now a new neta (leader) has emerged. He is Narendra Modi. Earlier, there was a partnership between Atal Bihar Vajpayee and Advani. Now there is partnership between Modi and Adani," Rahul said at an election rally here.
> "Land of Aurangabad's size...45,000 acres...has been given for a mere Rs 300 crore. This is toffee model not Gujarat model. For Re 1, you get a toffee here. There land was sold at Re one per meter...it was the land of the poor and the farmers," Gandhi said.
> He said a loan of Rs 10,000 crore was given to build the Nano car. The amount is more than what is spent on health and education in Gujarat.
> Taking a dig at BJP's campaign posters on empowering women, Gandhi said 20,000 women are "missing" in party-ruled Chhattisgarh.


Welcome back we were missing you


----------



## GreenFoe

Android said:


> @GreenFoe your id hacked???



Arre yaar ab koi nahi bacha soch main hi modi bashing karlun thodi 



jha said:


> Ho gaya kalyan... Secularists ab rote rahe tactical voting ke naam pe..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455756611152134144



These all are shia,they vote for bjp sometimes for protection of their ashura processions & festivals(cong banned them due to sunni pressure) .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455756458819592192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455758832854396928

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Im beginning to think that one of two possibilities will happen. Either NaMo's rule will be marked with hawkish moves and the lowest ebb of India-Pak relations.

Or he will do the complete opposite to his "electorate" personality and be the PM who uses compromise built on business initiatives with Pakistan to resolve most issues once and for all.

I'd give the former a 60% chance with the latter a 40% based on the ratio of the Ladoo in my hand I have eaten and the Ladoo I have left.

@Dillinger @sandy_3126 @scorpionx 
What do your respective "Ladoos"say


----------



## bronxbull

@Oscar

trust me there ll be much less rhetoric and much more work.


----------



## Parul

Abhi PM toh banne do!


----------



## GreenFoe

Ye sonia gandhi Paseene paseene hoke appeal kyon kar rahi he TV pe ? @jha @JanjaWeed @Android

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Include BJP's Lok Sabha publicity expenses in Narendra Modi's account: Congress to Election Commission - The Economic Times*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## walwal

Why I support Narendra Modi — News Report: News, Current Events, Politics, etc — Medium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

I want modi To use unconventional Way Rather than Conventional Way .


----------



## Parul

अब माँ अपने बच्चो को ऐसे डांटेगीं: नरेंद्र मोदी बनना है ना ??? फिर ?? राहुल गांधी जैसी हरकत क्यों की ? मनमोहन की तरह चुप क्यों खड़ा है ? बोल नहीं तो केजरीवाल कि तरह थप्पड़ खायेगा...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Ye sonia gandhi Paseene paseene hoke appeal kyon kar rahi he TV pe ? @jha @JanjaWeed @Android


NDTV ke opinion poll dekh ke panic ho gayi bechari... aur emotional bhi. & that too NDTV! C'mon. . that's not on. She will be singing this song while downing a peg or two..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

In a way, Congress is truly secular, because its misgovernance results in real evils such as poverty, unemployment, price-rise, terrorism etc. that people of all religions have to face equally...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Will send guilty MPs, MLAs to jail within a year: Narendra Modi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

GreenFoe said:


> Ye sonia gandhi Paseene paseene hoke appeal kyon kar rahi he TV pe ? @jha @JanjaWeed @Android


After Living So much Years in India She Barely Speak Hindi Without Handmade Script

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

First let the election get over guys


----------



## Android

BJP should realise Muslims will never vote for it in blocks like they do for other parties and don't go boot licking of clerics like other secular scums it can even possibly boomerang on them by aggravating their conservative Hindu votebank


----------



## Parul

@arp2041 @chak de INDIA @GreenFoe @NKVD @jha @kurup @levina @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @Roybot @ranjeet @ExtraOdinary @cheekybird @walwal @Nair saab @Android @onu1886 @jiki @Indischer @Anonymous @jbond197

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## JanjaWeed

NKVD said:


> After Living So much Years in India She Barely Speak Hindi Without Handmade Script


Exactly. You have so many foreigners coming to India & picking up hindi within a year or so. Just take a look at bollywood & other reality tv personalities. They spend hardly a year & pick up hindi pretty well. This woman has been living in India for so long.. & that to in Delhi & still struggles to speak the language. Anyone who loves India would have made an effort in learning to read & write the language. This woman still reads out her hindi scripted in english, Just goes to show.. how much Indian actually she is & how much does she care for India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Android said:


> BJP should realise Muslims will never vote for it in blocks like they do for other parties and don't go boot licking of clerics like other secular scums it can even possibly boomerang on them by aggravating their conservative Hindu votebank



These are shias,shias bohris do vote for BJP .


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> These are shias,shias bohris do vote for BJP .



Secular Population is 20%. Unmay say Inka kitna % hai, any idea?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Ya.. I have been noticing his constant attack on BJP & trying to corner them off late. His first debate was about Sanjay Jha's tweet on ABV. But he was letting Sanjay Jha get away with it.. & trying to turn that argument against BJP. & his last debate about B R Ambedkar.. again he was cornering BJP instead of targeting those ones who has been misusing Ambedkar's name so far.
> 
> When you had a big debate in the country going on about book by MMS's former aides, this guy is having a full blown debate about Sanjay Jha's tweet. Twat he is...


Well he interviewed Rahul Gandhi .... so he has to appear a little biased to be neutral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Sidak said:


> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @GreenFoe @NKVD @jha @kurup @levina @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @Roybot @ranjeet @ExtraOdinary @cheekybird @walwal @Nair saab @Android @onu1886 @jiki @Indischer @Anonymous @jbond197

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Sidak said:


> Secular Population is 20%. Unmay say Inka kitna % hai, any idea?



usually 10% of 20% so 2% actual vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

@jha HAHA your favorite guy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455775810322853888


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @GreenFoe @NKVD @jha @kurup @levina @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @Roybot @ranjeet @ExtraOdinary @cheekybird @walwal @Nair saab @Android @onu1886 @jiki @Indischer @Anonymous @jbond197



Jin logo ne hamme tag nahi kiya 
Unko janta maaf nahi karegi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@jha sahib, well, looks like you're gonna get your wish. NDTV has now predicted 272+ for modi and ally. I hope he brings all the good things you claim he will

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha sahib, well, looks like you're gonna get your wish. NDTV has now predicted 272+ for modi and ally. I hope he brings all the good things you claim he will



I think that these surveys may be a double edge swords 
They may help BJP consolidate more votes 
But may also unite secular voters to tactically vote for Congress 
& yes he will bring all the goods thing he said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

NDA set to get majority with 275 seats, claims opinion poll | Business Standard


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> I think that these surveys may be a double edge swords
> They may help BJP consolidate more votes
> But may also unite secular voters to tactically vote for Congress
> & yes he will bring all the goods thing he said


Rahul Gandhi is giving another interview in coming days saw the promo of that this evening. Lets hope it goes as his previous interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ranjeet said:


> Rahul Gandhi is giving another interview in coming days saw the promo of that this evening. Lets hope it goes as his previous interview.



"_dekho bhaiya.....rally me toh log a nhi rhey hai.....socha interview hi dedu.....aur interviewer ko paisey bhi dedu........_"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> "_dekho bhaiya.....rally me toh log a nhi rhey hai.....socha interview hi dedu.....aur interviewer ko paisey bhi dedu........_"


Congress lost the plot completely. Bus 16th tak inki frustration jhelni padegi.


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455772064649973761

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha sahib, well, looks like you're gonna get your wish. NDTV has now predicted 272+ for modi and ally. I hope he brings all the good things you claim he will



Thank You...

And I dont want him to do good things. My expectations are pretty low. I just want these bad things of Congress to stop.

And now that BJP is winning, why waste your vote sir jee... Vote for Modi sarkaar..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Thank You...
> 
> And I dont want him to do good things. My expectations are pretty low. I just want these bad things of Congress to stop.
> 
> And now that BJP is winning, why waste your vote sir jee... Vote for Modi sarkaar..


 

Now you're pushing it sirjeee.....


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> "_dekho bhaiya.....rally me toh log a nhi rhey hai.....socha interview hi dedu.....aur interviewer ko paisey bhi dedu........_"



I wonder why he keeps calling everyone "Bhaiya".. Is he making fun of us Biharis..? Let me discuss this with my BJP group. We will explore the possibility of printing some pamphlets for this...



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Now you're pushing it sirjeee.....



Hehehehe... One shouldnt stop trying... 

So, whats the situation in Suoth-Bangalore..? Nilkeni saab is really spending a lot. Yesterday distributed some Gold ear rings in slums.. He has any chance..?



GreenFoe said:


> @jha HAHA your favorite guy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455775810322853888



Hudd Qtiyapa hai..? Pagla gaya hai kya..? Ek to aise hi yeh log dhoone ja rahe hain har jagah..Kyun museebat to invitation card bhej rahe hain. Aaj JD-U walon ne hospitalized kar diya inke candidate ko.. Ab humse bhi laat khayenge idiots..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Hudd Qtiyapa hai..? Pagla gaya hai kya..? Ek to aise hi yeh log dhoone ja rahe hain har jagah..Kyun museebat to invitation card bhej rahe hain. Aaj JD-U walon ne hospitalized kar diya inke candidate ko.. Ab humse bhi laat khayenge idiots..



Never trust a highly opportunist and highly 'uturning' guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> I wonder why he keeps calling everyone "Bhaiya".. Is he making fun of us Biharis..? Let me discuss this with my BJP group. We will explore the possibility of printing some pamphlets for this...
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe... One shouldnt stop trying...
> 
> So, whats the situation in Suoth-Bangalore..? Nilkeni saab is really spending a lot. Yesterday distributed some Gold ear rings in slums.. He has any chance..?
> 
> 
> 
> Hudd Qtiyapa hai..? Pagla gaya hai kya..? Ek to aise hi yeh log dhoone ja rahe hain har jagah..Kyun museebat to invitation card bhej rahe hain. Aaj JD-U walon ne hospitalized kar diya inke candidate ko.. Ab humse bhi laat khayenge idiots..


 
I know you'll never stop 

I can't say. His is not the 'typical' political campaign- more on the educated guy 'conversing' with youth kind of campaigning. First time, so we need to see how effective it is.


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> Ye sonia gandhi Paseene paseene hoke appeal kyon kar rahi he TV pe ? @jha @JanjaWeed @Android



PEHLEY THIK SEY HINDI BOLNA SEEKH LEY...........FIR 120 CRORE HINDUSTANIO KO HINDUSTANIYAT SIKHANA......

JAB NIYAT HI SAHI NHI TOH HINDUSTANIYAT KYA SEEKHAOGI MADAMJI.............

CONGRESS HAS COMPLETELY LOST THE PLOT, THEY KNOW THEY HAVE NO ANSWERS OF BJP'S CHARGES ON ECONOMY/DEVELOPMENT, SO SAYING IDIOTIC THINGS LIKE WE SPREAD LOVE, BROTHERLINESS NOT TO FORGOT IDIOCY..................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> I wonder why he keeps calling everyone "Bhaiya".. Is he making fun of us Biharis..? Let me discuss this with my BJP group. We will explore the possibility of printing some pamphlets for this...
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe... One shouldnt stop trying...
> 
> So, whats the situation in Suoth-Bangalore..? Nilkeni saab is really spending a lot. Yesterday distributed some Gold ear rings in slums.. He has any chance..?
> 
> 
> 
> Hudd Qtiyapa hai..? Pagla gaya hai kya..? Ek to aise hi yeh log dhoone ja rahe hain har jagah..Kyun museebat to invitation card bhej rahe hain. Aaj JD-U walon ne hospitalized kar diya inke candidate ko.. Ab humse bhi laat khayenge idiots..



Watched Kejriwal's google hangout for a while. How can people not see right through his cheap politics and tactics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041 @Indischer @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 @Indischer @ranjeet


I am sure after few drinks every congress leader curse the baba.


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

A party when start saying that Instead of Selecting us reject the other.......It means it accepts that it has LOST IT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

गुजरात में दंगे हुए तो सबको पता हँ... 
की तब मुख्यमंत्री बीजेपी के नरेन्द्र मोदी जी थे | 
लेकिन क्या आपको ये भी पता हँ :- 
१. जब मुंबई में दंगे हुए ...
तो मुख्यमंत्री कौन और किस पार्टी के थे ?

२. जब भागलपुर में दंगे हुए... तो मुख्यमंत्री कौन और किस पार्टी के थे ?

३. जब मलियाना में दंगे हुए... तो मुख्यमंत्री कौन और किस पार्टी के थे ?

४. Assam जो तीन महीने तक दंगो में झुलसता रहा ..फिर शांत होने के बाद दुबारा दंगे भड़के ...
,
क्या किसी मीडिया ने बताया की उसी Assam से प्रधानमन्त्री मनमोहन सिंह सांसद है ? आपको नहीं पता होगा...!!!

हमारे यहाँ दिक्कत ये हँ की कांग्रेसी राज में 37000 दंगो के बावजूद वे धर्मनिरपेक्ष पार्टी हँ !

एक साल में 27 दंगे और 60-70 जगह साम्प्रदायिक तनाव करवाने वाली समाजवादी पार्टी भी धर्मनिरपेक्ष पार्टी हँ।

परन्तु पिछले 12 सालो से अपने राज्य में दंगा नहीं होने देने वाले मोदी जी साम्प्रदायिक नेता हँ | ...........

धन्य हँ हमारी मीडिया...... और हमारे देश के बुद्धजीवी लोग..

मोदी जी का नया कदम...... .

गुजरात में अगर महिलाओ को देर रात को कोई वाहन ना मिलेतो 100 नो. डायल कर सकती है 
पुलिस उनको घर तक छोड़ के आएगी.....

हम यूँही नहीं मोदी जी के दीवाने आप ईसको अधिक से अधिक शेयर करे अगर आप मोदी जी के दीवाने हो तो अगर आप राहुल गाँधी के दीवाने हो तो इस को शेयर मत करना।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Watched Kejriwal's google hangout for a while. How can people not see right through his cheap politics and tactics


How many times did he recite Ambani, Adhani & Modi mantra?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Well he interviewed Rahul Gandhi .... so he has to appear a little biased to be neutral.


Little bit? he is appearing lot more biased off late bruv! Looks like Pappu gang has pumped in lot of moola to Mr Goswami's channel!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Dillinger what do you think........can people of India be fooled by such "EMOTIONAL" appeal by madamji......whats your neutral take??


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Dillinger what do you think........can people of India be fooled by such "EMOTIONAL" appeal by madamji......whats your neutral take??



Unlikely. If anyone votes for congress it won't be due to some sentimental drivel, it will either by the hardcore ideological followers or those who are opposed to the BJP because of perceived impending persecution yada yada.



Dem!god said:


>



Now this I oppose! There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with a sex scandal. More sex abounding in our great nation the merrier. 

Other than that, hypocrisy runs deep among the babus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Dillinger said:


> Unlikely. If anyone votes for congress it won't be due to some sentimental drivel, it will either by the hardcore ideological followers or those who are opposed to the BJP because of perceived impending persecution yada yada.



In ENTIRE election campaign.....i never heard once a Congressman saying that people should vote for Congress because it has done THIS THING, but always they say don't elect BJP & i say WTF???

Yes, Rahul Baba do say that we have given that "3 laws" but 10 years & just "3 laws" & what will just making LAW do?? you have to implement it like the PDS scheme in CG.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Dillinger what do you think........can people of India be fooled by such "EMOTIONAL" appeal by madamji......whats your neutral take??



Oh well.. she still has a long way to go before anyone falls for her emotional atyachar. Someone needs to tell her that she needs to polish her language, become a good orator & then try to pull this stunt.. she could get lucky then!


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> In ENTIRE election campaign.....i never heard once a Congressman saying that people should vote for Congress because it has done THIS THING, but always they say don't elect BJP & i say WTF???
> 
> Yes, Rahul Baba do say that we have given that "3 laws" but 10 years & just "3 laws" & what will just making LAW do?? you have to implement it like the PDS scheme in CG.



Of course. Their electoral strategy revolves around painting the BJP as a party which will run the rivers red in India. They hope that simply intimidating the people and playing with their perception will be enough.


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh well.. she still has a long way to go before anyone falls for her emotional atyachar. Someone needs to tell her that she needs to polish her language, become a good orator & then try to pull this stunt.. she could get lucky then!



Ya Quite IRONIC.....She was teaching HINDUSTANIYAT in ITALIAN accent


----------



## Dem!god

Dillinger said:


> Now this I oppose! There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with a sex scandal. More sex abounding in our great nation the merrier.
> Other than that, hypocrisy runs deep among the babus.


hmm...true...
so do u have some sex scandal videos....
upload here.....


----------



## jha

This Sonia G's appeal seems to have backfired..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455797528265367552

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

arey yaar....mere yahan sey toh comfortably jeet rhi hai BJP....our MP is quite an experienced lady........mere vote ka toh koi matlab hi nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> arey yaar....mere yahan sey toh comfortably jeet rhi hai BJP....our MP is quite an experienced lady........mere vote ka toh koi matlab hi nahi



Election wale din agar vote nahin daale aur idhar dikhai diye to main personally tumhari supari dene wala hoon... Koi Qtiyapa nahin chalega..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

National Commission for Women Insulting Me: Mulayam - Outlookindia.com

 This guy has completely lost it...


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455746131205435392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455794900630786050

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> How many times did he recite Ambani, Adhani & Modi mantra?


watched it for a while only, he was saying we don't mind if LS elections happen as long as AAP doesn't a majority. Only 5000 crores are spent on elections thats a very small amount.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Dillinger said:


> Unlikely. If anyone votes for congress it won't be due to some sentimental drivel, it will either by the hardcore ideological followers or those who are opposed to the BJP because of perceived impending persecution yada yada.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this I oppose! There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with a sex scandal. More sex abounding in our great nation the merrier.
> 
> Other than that, hypocrisy runs deep among the babus.


I second the second point you made


----------



## arp2041

@jha you are right............the move has BACKFIRED.....it looks like nothing is going Congress' way these days 

I think the move would had made sense if MMS would have said it, SoniaJI has committed a blunder by giving a message to the nation..........which she never bothered to in last 10 years, not on 15th August, nor on 26th Jan.........now desperate times desperate measures....ha??


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> National Commission for Women Insulting Me: Mulayam - Outlookindia.com


wait for the next SP manifesto .. all these women's right groups will banned & instead there will be rapist's right organizations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

NDA will win 320 seats in LS elections: Vaiko -

Why 320? Why not 420?? Lol.. Jab fekni hi hai to lambi lambi fenko na..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Ya Quite IRONIC.....She was teaching HINDUSTANIYAT in ITALIAN accent


& that to 1.2 billion people. What a sad bunch of populace we are!


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> National Commission for Women Insulting Me: Mulayam - Outlookindia.com
> 
> This guy has completely lost it...



He is consolidating his votebank. Ladies in UP always vote for those who are getting votes from the male members of family. So no real loss in votes but such statements do boost his pahalwan image and energizes his cadre. Girls in rural areas better watch out though.


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> He is consolidating his votebank. Ladies in UP always vote for those who are getting votes from the male members of family. So no real loss in votes but such statements do boost his pahalwan image and energizes his cadre. Girls in rural areas better watch out though.



_We Didn't Start The Fire _ke copyrights bekar gaye_ _


----------



## ranjeet

Dem!god said:


> hmm...true...
> so do u have some sex scandal videos....
> upload here.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455794334923632640

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> _We Didn't Start The Fire _ke copyrights bekar gaye_ _



Yeh election to start hai. Inka itna bara kunba hai ki bahut jaldi ghar mein toot start hogi. waise bhi next election yeh jeetne wale nahin hain. Agla assembly election interesting hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> wait for the next SP manifesto .. all these women's right groups will banned & instead there will be rapist's right organizations!


did you saw that clip of his where he graphically describes how muslim women undressed themselves for him to show what modi did to them.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> did you saw that clip of his where he graphically describes how muslim women undressed themselves for him to show what modi did to them.


what?


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Yeh election to start hai. Inka itna bara kunba hai ki bahut jaldi ghar mein toot start hogi. waise bhi next election yeh jeetne wale nahin hain. Agla assembly election interesting hoga.


I think NDA govt must divide the UP state further, such fcuktards can't be allowed to spread this crap in state which plays a decisive role in forming a govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I think NDA govt must divide the UP state further, such fcuktards can't be allowed to spread this crap in state which plays a decisive role in forming a govt.


true! too much electoral power to one state. No wonder common people are suffering due to the arrogance of their leaders. there needs to be further three way partition of UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet @jha @Dillinger

Guys...i am dying to see Modi inside LS......DEBATES ek no. hongi yaar isliye ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!! 

Imagine, he will say..........."Leader of Opp. Shahjadey ji ney yeh arop lagaya hai"

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @jha @Dillinger
> 
> Guys...i am dying to see Modi inside LS......DEBATES ek no. hongi yaar isliye ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!!
> 
> Imagine, he will say..........."Leader of Opp. Shahjadey ji ney yeh arop lagaya hai"



Shahjaday needs to be there in the first place. Wo bunk marne mai number one hai. & Now that Modi is going to be the leader of the ruling party.., Shahjada will go on sick leave for the whole term!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> true! too much electoral power to one state. No wonder common people are suffering due to the arrogance of their leaders. there needs to be further three way partition of UP.


Such demented politicians mustn't be allowed or tolerated no longer. They grab on to their vote bank and wish to play king or queen maker in the center. UP is not India, why should people in other state suffer a bad govt in center due to such leaders. No offence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SouthDesi

*'One very interesting thing happened when I was going around Vadnagar. One lady was there, doing some domestic work. The people who were taking me around introduced me, saying I was writing a book on Narendrabhai. So she said warmly, 'Oh, come to my house.'*

*She said she also knew him well, that her son and Narendrabhai were in the same class and were very good friends. She told me how Narendra would come for all their family functions. Every marriage and every family occasion, he would be there. In short, she said she knows him much more because he was a good friend of her son.'*

*'Yes, she was a Muslim.'*

*Rediff.com's Sheela Bhatt unearths some never revealed before details of Narendra Modi's early life. Read on!*



The concluding part of *Sheela Bhatt*'s exclusive interview with Dr *Kalindi Randeri*, co-author of _The Man of the Moment: Narendra Modi_, presenting never known before details of Narendra Modi's marriage to Jashoda_ben_ 46 years ago.

Why did he marry her? Why did he walk out of it?

Read it all only on _Rediff.com_, in this interview with Modi's co-biographer.

*Why did you and Mr Kamath decide to write a book on Narendra Modi?*

Neither Mr Kamath nor I knew Modi as such. But one day, the publishers, who were quite young, came to Mr Kamath and said they would like to publish a book, they have approached Mr Modi, and he is ready to cooperate.

In fact, the publisher had approached Modi before meeting us. Modi inquired about the author. They said they haven't decided yet. Mr Modi told them, 'Bring 10 names to me and I'll select' -- in the sense, if he likes any of them. So they took 10 names to him and he selected Mr Kamath's name. He showed his readiness to cooperate with Mr Kamath.

When the publishers met Mr Kamath he agreed, but he said he would like to consult me.

Mr Kamath said he wouldn't like to write the book alone because it involves many things that as a colleague I was competent to help him with.

We had only heard about Modi, we did not know him. He had become CM in 2001 and in 2002 the riots happened. The English media was bombarding Modi then, Mr Kamath and I felt that this was something going really wrong.

We always felt the people were not getting the right picture. So, when we got this opportunity to write the book on him with his cooperation, we thought fine, now we will have an opportunity to personally look into these matters and can write what we feel.

In 2002 and after, our instinct was that Modi was not doing anything wrong and he can't be made responsible. That is how we came into the picture.

D*id you meet Modi to write this book?*
Yes, at that time we met him often. In fact, initially, we had three proper interviews with him, Mr Kamath and I met him for two, three hours at a stretch and we discussed many things with him. Subsequently, I met many people around him.

Also, if I needed any supplementary information, I used to meet him since I have family in Ahmedabad and I had to also visit Ahmedabad to do research in the archives there. During all that time I used to meet him alone, without Mr Kamath.

*What was your first impression of Modi?*

We were extremely impressed. In our very first encounter, Mr Kamath said, 'Mr Modi, if you think this book is going to be all praise of you, then let's end it right here. We will drink coffee and leave.'

'Mr Kamath,' Modi said, 'don't I know you and your reputation? You are free to write whatever you want.'

In one interaction Mr Kamath asked Modi, 'Do you hate Muslims?' 'Let me ask you, are you a Hindu?' Modi asked. Mr Kamath said, 'Yes.' 'Were you ever brought up as a Hindu to hate Muslims?' Modi asked.

He asked me this, too. When we replied in the negative, Modi said, 'The same is the case with me. Why should I hate them? I have nothing against them.'

Then, we started talking about his childhood and the chronology of events in his life and all that.

*Did you visit Vadnagar, his hometown?*

Yes. I went to meet Rasik_bhai,_ specially because he was one of Modi's oldest influences. We went around, and I specially wanted to see the house in which Modi lived.

Modi's family no longer lives in that house; in fact, his family is no longer in Vadnagar, they moved out and somebody else stays in that house. But still, I went to see it.

My god, it is made of tin-sheets! It is like a row of rooms, it has only one door, that is all there is to see in Modi's house.

When you enter there is one room, then there is the second room which is the kitchen, and then there is the third room which is like a storeroom. It is completely dark inside his home.

They had built a first floor with bamboo-like material with a tin roof which would get hot in summer.

Earlier, when they were staying there, there was no toilet. But now you see a little corner to drain out the water in the front room, which they had covered with curtains. The women used to take a bath over there. But all members of the family had to go out in the open or to the field to answer nature's call.

Narendra_bhai_ always went to a nearby lake for his bath. That was the kind of life in his early years. Now, his house in Vadnagar has an Indian-style toilet just outside the house where you carry water whenever you want to use it.

He went to a government primary school till the fourth standard. Then he went to a private secondary school -- only one high school was there, where everybody went and so did Narendra_bhai_.

*In Vadnagar?*

Yes, in Vadnagar. I met his teachers at the school. He was always considered a good student, not brilliant. He never came first or anything like that, but was an intelligent student.

He had lots of interests. He was reading all the time and active. He used to read a lot at the Vadnagar library which still stands. He read almost all kinds of books and magazines.

At a very young age he brought a book of seven hundred pages on Shivaji and read that. He was known as a voracious reader.

He was always willing to help others. Everyday, after school, he would go to help his father at the tea stall near the railway station. But in between, if there was any political or social activity coming up, he would attend it.

Later, he joined the _shakha_ when the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh arrived in the village. He attended it because all the children, his friends and everybody, were attending the _shakha_. In the evening, due to the _shakha_, the villagers got something to do. There also, he would prove that he was different.

I met Dwarkadas_ji_, the person who was looking after the Congress party in Vadnagar. Even though he was a part of the RSS, he remembered whenever there was a Congress function Narendra_bhai_ would come as a volunteer with his friends. Because, his idea was always to help people without any discrimination.

When he was five or six years old he went to Dwarkadas_ji_ and asked, 'Can I sell badges?' He told Dwarkadas_ji_, 'You give me, I will sell it to the people.'

*Congress badges?*

Yes. He extended help to the Congress or any other event in the town. Even though he was so young, he was active. In his early years he made an application to join the military school. He was very keen to go there because he wanted to serve the country. But his father put his foot down, so he could not go to military school.

Right from the beginning he wanted to do something for the country, for the people.

Modi's school compound wall was broken at many places. It badly needed repairs, needed to be reconstructed, but there was no money. So, he told his friends, 'Come, let's raise the money.'

He staged a play. Narendra_bhai_ wrote the play, acted in it, directed it, he did everything -- it was a one-man, one-act play. The name of the play was _Peelu Phool_ --the yellow flower.

The whole theme was based on untouchability. In the play a woman was in need of one yellow flower for her sick child, but because she was an untouchable she couldn't enter the temple.

People in Vadnagar, his friends, still remember how well written and well acted the play was. At that time he was hardly 13, 14 years old, but he had shown all this talent.

Once there was floods in Surat. He told his friends, 'Let us collect funds for Surtis.' So at Janmashtami Narendra_bhai_ and his friends got together, cooked the food, sold it, made a lot of money and contributed it to the flood victims.

*What about his higher education?*

There was no college in Vadnagar, so like all his friends, Narendra_bhai_ migrated to Visnagar and joined college, but only for a few months.

*Why?*

Because he was not interested in _sansar_. He wanted to become a sadhu.

*Really?*

Yeah. During his childhood also, he showed signs that he would remain detached from worldly things. If any sadhu would come to town he would go to help.

Once a sadhu was staying in a mandir at the end of the street where he was living. He had grown _jwara (wheatgrass)_ all over his body and so needed help with food and all. Narendra_bhai_ would go there in the morning and help him.

Once the family was going somewhere for some festival, and he said he won't join them because he has committed himself to the service of this sadhu.

Anyway, if you visit his village, lots of neighbours will tell you stories about how Narendra_bhai_ was not interested in material life, I mean _sansar_.

*But why?*

As I said, from the beginning, he wanted to serve society. That was his inclination.

But, then, he was not clear what can he do. He thought at least he can become a sadhu.

When he was about 13 or 14 a sadhu had come to their house for food, like they used to go door to door in the early decades of the last century. His mother gave him food.

Then the sadhu said, do you have the _kundli (horoscope)_ of any of your children? Heera_ben _(_Modi's mother_) showed Narendra_bhai_'s _kundli_ to the sadhu. He said this man would be either like a _chakravarty maharaj (emperor)_ or he will be like Shankracharya, a big sadhu.

Modi's poor family could never imagine that he would be a _shahenshah_ or a _chakravarty_.

*So they thought he would become a sadhu?*
Yeah. He was already showing such an inclination. Everyday Narendra would do _jaap (chanting of mantras)_, meditation. He would meditate for hours. So the family got very very worried, decided to take control of his life and get him married.

The family got together, found a bride for him, Jashoda_ben_, _image, left_, took him to her village and got him married, then quickly brought him back.

Narendra_bhai_ insisted that he didn't want to (_marry_). His elder brother was also married at a young age, so nobody listened to Narendra_bhai_.

That was the tradition in his family, like elsewhere in India some 50 years back. Nobody thought it was being done differently or awkwardly.

*Then?*

After marriage, Narendra_bhai_ passed the matriculation exam and he was old enough. So the family said they would like to get the bride home (_from her parents' house_).

Narendra_bhai_ said he was not interested. They said how can that be possible? He kept refusing. He told his mother, 'I want to go to the Himalayas. I want to become a sadhu, so you don't call her.'

It took some time and lots of effort on his part to convince his parents. He told his mother, 'Unless you give me your blessings I won't go either. But I am also very sure that I don't want to start _sansar_.'

Finally, his family gave him their nod to walk out of the marriage that they had forced upon the young boy.

His mother gave her permission because she thought he was really not inclined to start life like ordinary _sansari_s. He wanted to devote himself to the service of others.

Whether he would do it as a social worker or sadhu, he didn't know. But he had heard that Swami Vivekananda had gone to the Himalayas for some time. And he was a big _bhakt_ of Vivekananda by that time and had read everything possible about him.

There was a resident in Vadnagar who had a big library of books on Vivekananda and he had read them all.

We have written about it in our book. Narendra_bhai_ would borrow from him to get all he wanted to know about Vivekananda. The monk was truly his idol, so Narendra_bhai_ left Vadnagar to go to the Himalayas.

But he first went to the Ramakrishna Mission in Rajkot. But there also they would not keep him for long so he went to the Belur Math (_in Bengal_). But there, to become a full-time member, they needed certain education.

Narendra_bhai_ was not a graduate. From Kolkata, he left for the Himalayas.

*Where in the Himalayas?*

To different places...

*What did he do there?*

He would roam around with sadhus. He would eat whatever the sadhus would eat. He would discuss with them philosophy or whatever he wanted to. Essentially, he was in search of purpose. He said he was searching for the truth.

What was this life all about? He was too young to even realise. He was not tutored to become a sadhu. He was on his own, searching for meaning in his life.

In fact, with one of the sadhus he stayed for a longer time, but after two years he was disappointed that what he was looking for, he did not get. Maybe because he did not know what he was looking for.

S*o why did he come back to sansar?*

Because he realised something after he met so many sadhus. He understood that after becoming a sadhu you do not serve people all the time. And _param satyani shodh (the search for the ultimate truth)_ that he was after, he could not see in the lives of many sadhus he had met. He didn't see that they had achieved it or attained _param satya_.

He was not satisfied with spending his time thus. He said no, I don't think being a sadhu is going to satisfy my life. So he came back.

*To start his marriage?*

No, not at all. He came back home to Vadnagar after wandering in the Himalayas. His mother was home when he gave her a surprise. She was very very happy.

He told her, 'I have come only for a day, the next day I will be leaving for Ahmedabad to stay with my _mama (maternal uncle)_.'

By that time, the family had reconciled that he doesn't want to lead a married life. In fact, they had already informed the girl that you please feel free, we are very sorry. They said we were extremely sorry for the girl, but he was so adamant about it.

As a matter of fact, Sheela, when I met Heera_ben,_ she told me with tears in her eyes, 'This was a huge mistake of my life. His father, too, till he died, regretted very much that we forced the marriage upon Narendra.'

So, he did not come back from the Himalayas to start his married life. But he knew he had to earn his living, so he went away to the city. He came to Ahmedabad because his uncle was running a canteen there.

*Near the Geeta Mandir area?*

Yes, Narendra_bhai_ agreed to work there. While working there and helping his uncle, he couldn't draw a salary. But he could manage a living.

He used to go, in the evenings, for RSS discourses. Then slowly a point came when he got closer to the senior workers of the RSS headquarters in Gujarat. Around the age of 19 or so, this was his life.

One very interesting thing happened when I was going around Vadnagar. There are two neighbourhoods near his old house. One lady was there, doing some domestic work.

Naturally, in a village they get curious about who the visitor is. The people who were taking me around introduced me saying that I was writing a book on Narendra_bhai_. So she said, warmly, 'Oh, come, come to my house.'

She said she also know him well. She said her son and Narendra_bhai_ were in the same class and were very good friends. She told me how Narendra would come for all their family functions. Every marriage and every family occasion, he would be there.

In short, she said she knows him much more because he was a good friend of her son. So, you see, this also indicates...

*Was she a Muslim?*

Yes, a Muslim.

Then there was another friend, he had two Muslim friends.

While writing this book I once had a common meeting with 28, 29 friends of Narendra_bhai_. I met all his school friends in Ahmedabad who had come for some function. I had a group meeting with them, and when I met his other friends, his classmates, they all said when they were growing up, there was nothing like 'Hindu-Muslim' in Vadnagar.

They had all been brought up in such a harmonious setting. It was such a quiet town. There was always harmony. And they said they never thought of who was Muslim and who was Hindu, they always mixed with each other.

So that is Narendra_bhai_'s background. In the RSS also he said they were never told anything against Muslims.

Interestingly, we asked him about Mahatma Gandhi. He said I did not know much about Mahatma Gandhi. No one in the RSS also talked much about him. He said he knew about him as much as any Indian child of his age would know.

He said he used to read magazines, whatever came in his way. The RSS was neutral in projecting Mahatma Gandhi.

*When you interviewed him, did you think he would become a prime ministerial candidate one day?*

This reminds me of your first question, what we thought of him.

See, after the first interview, he was so cordial all along. He would come up to the gate to see off me and Mr Kamath.

Once, Mr Kamath told me, 'See Kalindi, I have interviewed prime ministers, presidents, princes, anybody you name, business tycoons, all over the world. But, I really don't know what to make out of this man.'

'Is he a good actor, or is he really so genuine?'


----------



## SouthDesi

PURNEA: It's true. People of this Pakistan want Narendra Modi to become prime minister of India. 

More than 250 residents, including over 100 voters of a village called "Pakistan" in Bihar's Purnea district, are set to vote for the BJP to help Modi to fulfil his dream. 

"We want Narendra Modi to become PM," said Hira Hembrum, a middle aged villager. Hembrum's view was supported by most of the villagers who are living in abject poverty and without basic amenities. 

Pakistan is the name of a village in Singhiya panchayat, Srinagar block, about 30 km from Purnea town, the district headquarters. 

"People in Pakistan are keen to vote for BJP to see Modi as PM," Haldu Murmu, another villager of Pakistan in Purnea, about 350 km from the state capital," was quoted as saying in local media. 

What is interesting is that there is not one Muslim family in the village, which comprises mostly Santhal tribal households. There also is not one mosque in this Pakistan. 

Murmu said they want to vote Modi to counter neighbouring country Pakistan's bid to disrupt peace. 

"Only Modi can do it," he said. 

Purnea goes to polls April 24. 

According to a police official, government documents record the name of the village as Pakistan. 

So how did the village get its name? 

Elders in the village recall that the village was named soon after India's partition in 1947. 

"Many Muslims who earlier lived here chose to leave for East Pakistan (now Bangladesh), when the country was partitioned. We decided then that the village could be named in their memory," one elderly villager said. 

Pakistan village is poor and illiterate. The literacy rate in Purnea district is just 31.51 per cent. There is hardly a literate person in Pakistan village, where proper roads, a school or a hospital is hard to come by. 

However, anti-Pakistan sentiment dominate the village. 

Murmu recalled that after 26/11, when 166 people were killed by Pakistani terrorists in Mumbai, the villagers had even considered changing the name of their village. 

"When Ajmal Kasab was hanged to death two years ago, villagers celebrated by distributing sweets, singing folk songs and dancing," Murmu said. 

In 2012, chief minister Nitish Kumar informed a visiting Pakistani delegation that there was a village named after their country in the state. The surprised delegates told Nitish Kumar that they had never heard of the village. 

The chief minister showed the map of Pakistan village to the Pakistani delegates and explained that when all the Muslims of the village, then in Islampur district of Bengal, had migrated to East Pakistan (now Bangladesh), the villagers left behind decided to name a village in memory of those who left. 

Prior to the the States Reorganisation Act of 1956, Purnea too was part of Islampur, which now lies in the state of West Bengal. 

The Muslims who left the village for East Pakistan had handed over their property to Hindus in neighbouring areas. 

*A Pakistan where people want Modi as PM - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Mischievious title but technically correct. Something even Mods cant complain about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slayer786

Funny story. LOL.


----------



## fsayed

Winnowing fact from rhetoric: A look at what figures tell of UPA's regime
15 Apr, 2014, 0435 hrs ISTIn spite of the sordid history of corruption all parties share, one leader cannot solve a systemic problem by the Midas touch of “governance”.
By Maitreesh Ghatak
There is a narrative that the UPA's rule at the Centre led to an economic disaster, especially in the second term. In contrast, Gujarat has prospered, thanks to Narendra Modi's good governance. We have several problems with this.
First, through UPA's first term and about halfway into its second, many economic indicators critics like to harp on were much better than those during the NDA days. This is true of growth, stock prices, fiscal deficit, public debt, FDI inflows, poverty reduction and so on. Even recent figures look bad, not in comparison with the six years of NDA, but the first eight years of UPA.
Second, it is true that Gujarat has grown faster than India in the last decade, but that was the case already in the 1990s, well before Modi. In spite of ranking high among the states in growth, Gujarat figures in the middle of the pack on most social indicators. In fact, it has slipped further in rankings during the Modi years. Trickle-down hasn't worked in Gujarat, nor have government efforts to translate growth into development.
Damned Lies and Statistics
Too many commentators have drawn strong conclusions from cherry-picked data and shifting arguments. One strange argument, made by Swaminathan Aiyar, goes like this. Voters don't look at a government's average performance over its tenure, only the recent record, but look up growth in 2003-04 and 2008-09, though.
Maybe, but so what? An analyst's job is to present his own assessment, not parrot voter sentiment. If UPA gets re-elected in 2014 — unlikely, but polls have been wrong before — we don't think he will turn around and start praising UPA's brilliant economic management.
Heads I Win, Tails You Lose
The criteria for judging performance is another shifting goalpost. Performance depends on both skill and luck. What is important is that you apply consistent standards. If UPA benefited from a booming world economy in its first term, why isn't the global slump responsible for the poor growth of late?
If UPA's eight year-long run of high growth is due to what NDA did before them, shouldn't Modi pass on credit to Keshubhai Patel? After all, Modi barely managed to increase Gujarat's growth lead over India compared to the previous decade, but UPA increased India's growth lead over the world from NDA's 2.5 per cent to 3.5 per cent — a full percentage point gain.
If only the last two years of UPA matter, why does one hear about the Gujarat "miracle" of the last decade? Yet another tactic is to shift constantly between policy-based arguments and result-based arguments. You can assess a government on its policies or governance, but people often disagree on what are the best policies or how to measure governance, so this debate tends to run into a dead end.
The UPA's critics raised the chorus: let us look at results, because proof of the pudding is in the eating. Look at Gujarat's high growth, look at the deficits, inflation and growth slowdown that we face at the national level. When evidence is produced that the records of the two national parties do not support their story, the pundits want to slip back into a discussion on policy and governance instead of results.
Most critics of the UPA come from a camp that believes in market reforms: deregulation, privatisation and a more liberal business climate. They say the Congress' socialist baggage and expensive welfare schemes have hurt growth. The answer, it seems, lies in Modinomics, whatever that is.
A party running on a development platform has failed to bring out its manifesto till the eve of the general elections. If you look at its 2009 manifesto, economic policy makes its first real appearance on page 17, in a 49-page document. Does this show a commitment to economic issues?
Swadeshi Money is Enough
Modi has thundered against FDI in retail in his speeches, and one of the first things the Vasundhara Raje government did was to keep Wal-Mart out of Rajasthan. Is it any wonder that yearly FDI inflows during UPA-II were nine times what they were under NDA? The problem with partisan drones is that they turn serious issues into a competition of vice and virtue.
But contrary to what the drones will tell you, UPA did not neglect infrastructure. It increased infrastructure spending from 5 per cent of GDP to nearly 8 per cent, largely by allowing the entry of private capital into mining, roads, power and so on. This helped growth, but this is also where the big scams originate. So, desirable and undesirable outcomes can be interrelated — some measures that boost growth also tend to increase corruption, unless institutional checks are in place.
The lesson not to draw is that in spite of the sordid history of corruption all parties share, one leader will solve a systemic problem by the Midas touch of "governance". The country has many problems, but a personality cult shorn of actual ideas will not solve any of them.
(The writer is with the London School of Economics. Co-authored with Parikshit Ghosh, Delhi School of Economics, and Ashok Kotwal, University of British Columbia

Winnowing fact from rhetoric: A look at what figures tell of UPA's regime - The Economic Times on Mobile


----------



## SouthDesi

@fsayed Bro, you know the facts and who is going to win in 2014. Don't waste your valuable vote by choosing corrupted Congress. Vote for better India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dawn_news

WAR-rior said:


> Mischievious title but technically correct. Something even Mods cant complain about.



Mods can do what ever they want.

@mods

Close this garbaje thread and ban the idiot

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Nuri Natt said:


> Mods can do what ever they want.
> 
> @mods
> 
> Close this garbaje thread and ban the idiot
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ohh. U mean Mods here are Dictatorial in nature? Well, I thot they follow Rules n Regulations strictly pointed out in their book and act accordingly. 

I think my second assumption is true and urs is bullshit. Thanks.


----------



## SouthDesi

@Nuri Natt You Idiot, what is wrong in it? Isn't it looks like an interesting news to read for you? If Mods want to delete this tread, let them delete.


----------



## SouthDesi

@chak de INDIA Bro, how is momentum for TDP-BJP alliance in AP now? It seems like Modi is not campaigned yet there.. correct?


----------



## xyxmt

SouthDesi said:


> PURNEA: It's true. People of this Pakistan want Narendra Modi to become prime minister of India.
> 
> More than 250 residents, including over 100 voters of a village called "Pakistan" in Bihar's Purnea district, are set to vote for the BJP to help Modi to fulfil his dream.
> 
> "We want Narendra Modi to become PM," said Hira Hembrum, a middle aged villager. Hembrum's view was supported by most of the villagers who are living in abject poverty and without basic amenities.
> 
> Pakistan is the name of a village in Singhiya panchayat, Srinagar block, about 30 km from Purnea town, the district headquarters.
> 
> "People in Pakistan are keen to vote for BJP to see Modi as PM," Haldu Murmu, another villager of Pakistan in Purnea, about 350 km from the state capital," was quoted as saying in local media.
> 
> What is interesting is that there is not one Muslim family in the village, which comprises mostly Santhal tribal households. There also is not one mosque in this Pakistan.
> 
> Murmu said they want to vote Modi to counter neighbouring country Pakistan's bid to disrupt peace.
> 
> "Only Modi can do it," he said.
> 
> Purnea goes to polls April 24.
> 
> According to a police official, government documents record the name of the village as Pakistan.
> 
> So how did the village get its name?
> 
> Elders in the village recall that the village was named soon after India's partition in 1947.
> 
> "Many Muslims who earlier lived here chose to leave for East Pakistan (now Bangladesh), when the country was partitioned. We decided then that the village could be named in their memory," one elderly villager said.
> 
> Pakistan village is poor and illiterate. The literacy rate in Purnea district is just 31.51 per cent. There is hardly a literate person in Pakistan village, where proper roads, a school or a hospital is hard to come by.
> 
> However, anti-Pakistan sentiment dominate the village.
> 
> Murmu recalled that after 26/11, when 166 people were killed by Pakistani terrorists in Mumbai, the villagers had even considered changing the name of their village.
> 
> "When Ajmal Kasab was hanged to death two years ago, villagers celebrated by distributing sweets, singing folk songs and dancing," Murmu said.
> 
> In 2012, chief minister Nitish Kumar informed a visiting Pakistani delegation that there was a village named after their country in the state. The surprised delegates told Nitish Kumar that they had never heard of the village.
> 
> The chief minister showed the map of Pakistan village to the Pakistani delegates and explained that when all the Muslims of the village, then in Islampur district of Bengal, had migrated to East Pakistan (now Bangladesh), the villagers left behind decided to name a village in memory of those who left.
> 
> Prior to the the States Reorganisation Act of 1956, Purnea too was part of Islampur, which now lies in the state of West Bengal.
> 
> The Muslims who left the village for East Pakistan had handed over their property to Hindus in neighbouring areas.
> 
> *A Pakistan where people want Modi as PM - The Times of India*



Insha-allah


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SouthDesi said:


> @chak de INDIA Bro, how is momentum for TDP-BJP alliance in AP now? It seems like Modi is not campaigned yet there.. correct?



Yes AP is still pending as far as i know. Seemandra and rayalseema is lost case for congress. its between Ysr and TDP-NDA. jagan hinted a possible support post elections. he said he will support anyone in the centre but congress. here in Hyederabad AIMIM seems to have an upper hand.


----------



## SouthDesi

chak de INDIA said:


> Yes AP is still pending as far as i know. Seemandra and rayalseema is lost case for congress. its between Ysr and TDP-NDA. jagan hinted a possible support post elections. he said he will support anyone in the centre but congress. here in Hyederabad AIMIM seems to have an upper hand.



AIMM is only in 1 seat. what do u mean by upper hand? or they contesting in other seats too in city?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SouthDesi said:


> AIMM is only in 1 seat. what do u mean by upper hand? or they contesting in other seats too in city?



I'm talking about the area i'm living in. just few days back they arranged a big rally here. i'm not sure about other places.

@SouthDesi here is the C voter pre poll survey.

C Voter pre-poll survey: BJP still ahead of Congress | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com
*
1. Seemandhra- *Starting with Seemandhra which consists of a total of 25 seats, BJP led NDA seems to be getting 8 and YSR Congress are going to capture on the rest of 17 seats. Surprisingly not a single seat to INC or any other party.

*2.Telangana- *Out of 17 constituencies, TRS is the top choice of voters with a projection of 13 seats in their box, 2 seats for the Congress and one each for BJP and AIMIM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

desert warrior said:


> *Murli Manohar Joshi left red-faced with pro-Narendra Modi slogans*
> 
> A day after Murli Manohar Joshi said there was no 'Modi wave' in the country, the veteran leader was left red-faced as party workers erupted into slogans hailing BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi when he arrived for a function here today.
> 
> Joshi, who is contesting from Kanpur Lok Sabha seat, was invited as the chief guest for the function organised by the BJP unit here on B R Ambedkar's birth anniversary.
> 
> Instead of shouting slogans for Joshi, party workers chanted pro-Modi slogans such as 'Har Har Modi, Jai Jai Modi' (Hail Modi) and 'Desh ka Pradhanmantri kaisa ho, Narendra Modi jaisa ho' (Who should the country's PM be like?, He should be like Narendra Modi!) on his arrival.
> 
> Despite efforts, the organisers failed to stop the party workers, who shouted pro-Modi slogans even when Joshi was leaving the function after it got over.
> 
> Joshi refused to speak to mediapersons at the function.
> 
> However, BJP district unit chief Surendra Maithani said it cannot be denied that there is a wave of Modi in the country but at the same time victory for BJP in Kanpur is guaranteed as Joshi was contesting from here and it is a matter of prestige for the constituency.
> 
> In subtle comments aimed at the BJP PM candidate, Joshi had yesterday said there was no Modi wave in the country but only a BJP wave.
> 
> The senior BJP leader, who had to make way for Modi for the Varanasi Lok Sabha seat, also suggested that the Gujarat model of development touted by Modi cannot be made applicable for all states, observing he did not favour a "straitjacket" model of one particular state.
> 
> Joshi, however, today sought to dismiss the reports and denied there were any differences between him and Modi.
> 
> BJP too tried to downplay the remarks saying the party and Modi cannot be viewed separately and rejected suggestions of any infighting.
> 
> Murli Manohar Joshi left red-faced with pro-Narendra Modi slogans | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Lol




This joshi is an Idiot and speaks what ever he likes. One day he condemn the economic policy suggested by Swami Ramdev and Said that you keep doing Pranayam and leave economic policy on us. He has no base or folowing but he rants what ever he likes causing problem for Junior leaders to defend.


----------



## anathema

I just finished watching the NDTV poll results video. N Ram was livid with the results - literally had tears in his eyes; ably supported by Zoya Hasan who was pleading for muslim consolidation.

Looks like NDTV is sending across messages for Muslim consolidation through these poll result videos !!

Another two characters that i have been following is Rana Ayyubb and Anna Vetticaad - both core core anti Modi camp. Apparently according to them Media is threatened by the Modi Team !! What gives Folks ??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455747904733327360




We do not know what will be the repercussion. It may be possibel that Muslims may get demoralize and do not vote or vote for BJP.



GreenFoe said:


> In 2004 opinion polls predicted NDA victory & Secular Votes ws alarmed & consolidated behnd Cong. NDTV Opinion Poll tryng same trick again!




Situation has changed this time. Muslims are skeptical of Congress and There is an under current Hindutva. The large section of middle class which was inactive and used to remain neutral is desperate to vote this time.



Soumitra said:


> Did u see how N. Ram was foaming in the mouth with these results.
> 
> I just hope BJP does not become complacent




It is just a 15 to 17 seats addition compare to what all opinion polls had predicted last month. There are sufficient people who can guide BJP to right path if it becomes complacent. Swmi Ramdev often warned BJP.



fsayed said:


> development model a 'toffee model': Rahul Gandhi
> 14 Apr, 2014, 1737 hrs IST, PTI
> 
> Rahul Gandhi said Gujarat model has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
> LATUR(MAHARASHTRA): In a blistering attack on Narendra Modi, Rahul Gandhi today dubbed the Gujarat model propagated by Narendra Modi as a "toffee model", saying it has benefited only one industrialist in the state, ignoring the interests of the farmers and the poor.
> He also said while the BJP talks of empowering women in its election campaign posters, its party activists along with RSS cadres beat up women going to pubs in Mangalore (Karnataka) and the Gujarat Chief Minister uses his powers and police machinery to tap the phone of a woman.
> "Let me tell you about the Gujarat model. Have you heard of (L K ) Advani. Advani, Jaswant Singh have been sidelined. Now a new neta (leader) has emerged. He is Narendra Modi. Earlier, there was a partnership between Atal Bihar Vajpayee and Advani. Now there is partnership between Modi and Adani," Rahul said at an election rally here.
> "Land of Aurangabad's size...45,000 acres...has been given for a mere Rs 300 crore. This is toffee model not Gujarat model. For Re 1, you get a toffee here. There land was sold at Re one per meter...it was the land of the poor and the farmers," Gandhi said.
> He said a loan of Rs 10,000 crore was given to build the Nano car. The amount is more than what is spent on health and education in Gujarat.
> Taking a dig at BJP's campaign posters on empowering women, Gandhi said 20,000 women are "missing" in party-ruled Chhattisgarh.




The first thing that can stuck Pappu's mind is toffee. 

Har Hath Lolipop, Har hath Revdi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> What are these values that are the very heart and soul of our motherland? They are Love and Respect, Harmony and Brotherhood. In a word, Non-violence.



And to resiprocate your love, I created a huge chunk of money in foreign bank and become 4th richest politician. 



fsayed said:


> Living with these feelings for each other across religions, castes, communities, regions, languages, is what makes us one strong nation. These have been the bedrock of our progress. These are the essence of our Bharatiyata, our Hindustaniyat.



After getting the appeal made through most communal mullah to vote on religious bases, and seeing that not working, My heart has changed. Now I am appealing on the name of hindustaniyat.




fsayed said:


> It is this, the very heart and soul of India, that we are fighting to protect in this election, from those who seek to change it, and to divide us. We want unity. They want to impose uniformity. They say, "Just believe in ME".




After dividing the country on the name of cast, religion etc, Now I am worried of people uniting on the name of Development. I am scarred. So I want to once again devide the people on the name of Unity. I have a knife called "Communal Violence bill" to stab on the back of Hindus.




fsayed said:


> We are fighting in this election for a future where power is not the preserve of a select few, but exercised by the many.





fsayed said:


> Today, our society stands at a cross-roads. The Congress ideology and vision, will continue to take us towards a healthy, free democracy open to the light of change and transformation. Their vision, clouded with hatred and falsehood, their ideology, divisive and autocratic, will drive us to the ruination of our Bharatiyata, our Hindustaniyat. In this coming election I ask each of you to think from your heart and decide what direction, what path you want our country to take.
> Jai Hind!



After making our prime minister a puppet, I am talking of empowering the people. Our society stands at a cross road because we ruled the country for 60 years. It will continue to remain on cross road till we exist as a political party. We believe in a healthy and free democracy . healthy and free for every corrupt and goon. I urge you to think from your heart if it is inspired by lolipop adds. Har Hath Lollipop har hath revdi. 




Android said:


> Amit Shah should be made President of BJP he is the one truly capable of making BJP a pan-India Political Party




Hi guys you people seemed to be very impressed with Amit Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

anathema said:


> NDTV has gone Bezerk!!!! They are projecting 2 seats for BJP in Kerala !!!! It seems that they want BJP to relax !




NDTV doesnt know whom they are dealing with 

Its NaMo, no one can make him relax for deviate him from 272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> *Include BJP's Lok Sabha publicity expenses in Narendra Modi's account: Congress to Election Commission - The Economic Times
> *




And Do not Inclde Pappu and Mummy's Expenses in pappu's account.



ranjeet said:


> Rahul Gandhi is giving another interview in coming days saw the promo of that this evening. Lets hope it goes as his previous interview.




Did anyboby observed that Papu was in Mocking stage some time ago. Now he has entered into Ignore stage. Nobody discuss Pappu. Neither on TV nor on forum Pappu is gone now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

CorporateAffairs said:


> NDTV doesnt know whom they are dealing with
> 
> Its NaMo, no one can make him relax for deviate him from 272




I think it will help NDA jaylalitha , mamta now feeling the heat have to change their mind ; ) all the regional party will be under tremendous pressure now


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Survey predicts BJP sweep: NDA may cross 280

The BJP's ambitious Mission 272, sometimes referred to as 'Mission Impossible' by political wags, could actually be on its way to being fulfilled! A new prepoll survey has, for the first time, predicted that the BJP-led NDA will get 280 seats in the Lok Sabha. The NDTV poll, conducted by Hansa Research, adds that the *BJP will get 230 seats on its own, which would mark the party's best ever performance in the polls. *

The Congress tally on the other hand is expected to dip below 100  for the first time in the history of the party. The party is projected to win a paltry 92 seats on its own. The UPA on the other hand, is expected to win 111 seats. According to this TOI report, "The NDA’s projected victory is based on impressive gains compared to 2009 in Uttar Pradesh (a gain of 41 seats), Maharashtra (17), Rajasthan (17), Bihar (12), Andhra Pradesh (12) and Madhya Pradesh (10). In just these six states, it stands to gain 109 seats. In most other states too, the Narendra Modi-led alliance is projected to gain, though by more modest amounts." The new numbers see a sharp rise of 16 seats for the BJP since a month ago, when Hansa conducted its last round of research. 

However the NDTV report states that there is a 2 percent margin of error in the survey that will need to be factored in, and adds that "the NDA crossing the magic 272 is heavily predicated on the BJP winning the 51 seats in UP that the latest opinion poll shows it winning". Riders aside however, these latest numbers will undoubtedly give the BJP much cause to celebrate. It shows that the party's aggressive strategy in Uttar Pradesh is working, that Amit Shah's deft caste calculations in the state could be working too, and that despite many efforts by the opposition to deny it, the Modi wave is real. And what's more, it is effective. Commenting soon after the release of the CNN-IBN CSDS-Lokniti poll tracker numbers earlier this month, Firstpost editor Dhiraj Nayyar said, "That the popular Narendra Modi—his popularity seems to exceed than that of his party—has since been declared as a candidate from Varanasi would aid the BJP's momentum."

However, he also warned, "The battle isn’t won for the BJP yet. There may be hurdles. Mayawati’s BSP is usually under-estimated in opinion polls and could put up a stronger fight. However, if the opinion poll is correct, the 18 percentage point vote share gap between BJP and BSP will not be bridged by any margin of error. To mount a serious challenge, the BSP will need to pick up voters from outside its traditional constituencies." The latest numbers are one more blow to the beleaguered Congress party, which has by now, more or less resigned itself to the fact that it is due to come in second. 

An internal survey by the party revealed that it was hoping that gains in Assam, Karnataka, Punjab and Kerala will take it to a tally of 120-140 seats, which would allow it to play the role of a 'strong opposition' under Rahul Gandhi  However going by what the Hansa poll is saying, even these numbers look a little bit unlikely. Along with all the predictions of doom coming its way, the Congress party is also having to deal with the embarrassment of the books released by former media advisor to the Prime Minister, Sanjaya Baru and ex-coal secretary PC Parakh which have more or less both agreed that Manmohan Singh was the Prime Minister, but not the real power centre of the country. Both books have been derided by the PMO and the UPA, with Manmohan Singh's daughter Upinder Singh telling the Indian Express that the revelations were a 'stab in the back' (He thus approved all findings in the book were true )

According to a report in the Telegraph however, there is a clear attempt of Congress insiders to blame the PM for the party's electoral woes -- a strategy that gains greater meaning in the wake of Sanjaya Baru and PC Parakh's revelations. There's much hand-wringing over Manmohan Singh's "failure to communicate" and "two yardsticks on morality" and more tellingly this: "Congress insiders said, harping on Singh’s clean image appears to have been counter-productive when the Prime Minister had failed to act against tainted ministers and those accused in the 2G, coal and Commonwealth Games controversies".



Jason bourne said:


> I think it will help NDA jaylalitha , mamta now feeling the heat have to change their mind ; ) all the regional party will be under tremendous pressure now



Its better that mamta the bitc** (nothing aganist women or bengalis), is better off sitting in the opposition. She along with jaya and Maya are a spoilers for administration. These women should be strictly restricted to states.



arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455794334923632640



Take a bow buddy 

Internal sources say, Kiran bedi will be projected as Delhi CM candidate after Lok Sabha polls.

Varun may be BJPs CM candidate for UP 



Echo_419 said:


> I think that these surveys may be a double edge swords
> They may help BJP consolidate more votes
> But may also unite secular voters to tactically vote for Congress
> & yes he will bring all the goods thing he said




There is nothing secular. It is only anti nationals and terrorists who have disguised themselves in this form.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> Hmmm.. Interesting... So Shias voting for BJP this time also... Wonderful..




Shias should vote for BJP, or else the sunnis will walk over them.



jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455748681770496000


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP will cross 250+. and NDA 300+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

self delete


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> BJP will cross 250+. and NDA 300+





Too optimistic but I like it.


----------



## walwal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Shias should vote for BJP, or else the sunnis will walk over them.




yes. It is high time to divide Muslims for betterment of Muslims and country. They have emerged as vote bank now because of their tendency to Block Vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

chak de INDIA said:


> Yes AP is still pending as far as i know. Seemandra and rayalseema is lost case for congress. its between Ysr and TDP-NDA. jagan hinted a possible support post elections. he said he will support anyone in the centre but congress. here in Hyederabad AIMIM seems to have an upper hand.



What percent is muslim population in Hyderabad ?

Fail to comprehend that how come educated class in Hyderabad is heavily influenced by AIMIM. They have identified a perfect corridor to make garner votes. Nanded (erstwhile under Nizam rule) , Aurangabad, Beed, Osmanabad, Solapur are kind of prominent places having some sizeable Muslim population who can be easily swayed under *"khatrey mein"*


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Too optimistic but I like it.




not optimistic i am full confidant that MODI can do that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> not optimistic i am full confidant that MODI can do that




Looking to the trend. I won't surprise if your prediction turns out to be true. journey of NDA started with 156 seats in opinion poll. It has reached 275 as per last poll. It is increasing rapidly. 25 more seats seems very much possible.


----------



## walwal

HariPrasad said:


> yes. It is high time to divide Muslims for betterment of Muslims and country. They have emerged as vote bank now because of their tendency to Block Vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

walwal said:


> View attachment 24607




Mr Sidiqqi is perfectly right. More and more Muslims need to understand that.


----------



## itachiii

chak de INDIA said:


> I'm talking about the area i'm living in. just few days back they arranged a big rally here. i'm not sure about other places.
> 
> @SouthDesi here is the C voter pre poll survey.
> 
> C Voter pre-poll survey: BJP still ahead of Congress | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com
> *1. Seemandhra- *Starting with Seemandhra which consists of a total of 25 seats, BJP led NDA seems to be getting 8 and YSR Congress are going to capture on the rest of 17 seats. Surprisingly not a single seat to INC or any other party.
> 
> *2.Telangana- *Out of 17 constituencies, TRS is the top choice of voters with a projection of 13 seats in their box, 2 seats for the Congress and one each for BJP and AIMIM.



bro the recent survey done by ndtv showed tdp-bjp winnig 14-17 seats in seemandhra and 3 in telangana...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

HariPrasad said:


> NDTV predicted 16 seats for BJP. In view of continuous polorization taking place in favor of BJP, You may expect a rout of congress in Karnataka.



Down to 12 out of 28 now.


----------



## HariPrasad

itachiii said:


> bro the recent survey done by ndtv showed tdp-bjp winnig 14-17 seats in seemandhra and 3 in telangana...




yes a very huge shift is observed from YSRC to TDP since the talk between Naidu and BJP started. Jagan miss the opportunity.


----------



## INDIC

walwal said:


> What percent is muslim population in Hyderabad ?



Muslims are around 40% of Hyderabad's population.


----------



## HariPrasad

My agenda For Modi.

1) Ensure that No food grain is rotten. Buld Huge facility to clean food grains and pack and store it properly.
2) Integration of Rivers and water Management.
3) Education through net till the remotest part of country.
4) Revamp Defense sector and a large scale participation of private sector in defense. 
5) More allocation to R & D and building Building a huge R & D infrastructure,.


----------



## kaykay

Meanwhile. @jha @INDIC @SpArK @Sidak

Maoists apologise for killing 7 poll officials - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

The ace in Modi’s pack​_The BJP was comatose in Uttar Pradesh before Narendra Modi sent his Man Friday to the scene. Brijesh Singh profiles Amit Shah, who is reviving the party’s fortunes_





As the Narendra Modi juggernaut rolls towards Delhi, his right-hand man Amit Shah is leaving no stone unturned to ensure that the caravan reaches its destination with plenty of fuel to spare. If the BJP wants to end its decade-long exile from power at the Centre, the party has to win big in Uttar Pradesh. The state has provided eight of India’s 14 prime ministers and also sends the largest number of members — 80 — to Parliament. So why is the BJP banking on its national general secretary Shah for its poll campaign in UP, overstepping many veteran leaders? Why does Modi believe that Shah is capable of breathing new life into the party and reversing its political fortunes in the state?

If there is one man who Modi trusts with his life, it is 50-year-old Amit Anilchandra Shah. Modi first met Shah at a young age while attending an RSS camp in Ahmedabad. While Modi hailed from a middle-class family, Shah came from a rather affluent background. In his youth, Modi left his family and apparently wandered to the Himalayas. Shah, on the other hand, stayed with the Sangh Parivar and became primarily involved with his family business.

In the 1980s, Modi returned from his sojourn and became actively involved with the RSS, steadily climbing up the ladder. Shah, still an RSS volunteer, expressed his wish to join the BJP. Soon, Modi introduced his friend to the then Gujarat state unit president Shankersinh Vaghela.

“I was sitting in the party office,” recalls Vaghela, who went on to become the chief minister before quitting the BJP and joining the Congress. “Modi came to me along with a boy and introduced him as Amit Shah, an able businessman who was into plastic pipe manufacturing. He requested me to find him some work in the party.”

After joining the BJP, Shah was identified as a small-time politician for a long time, but gradually his closeness to Modi grew. In the 1990s, the BJP began finding its feet in Gujarat and Shah’s career took off.

In 1991, when LK Advani decided to contest the Lok Sabha election from Gandhinagar, Shah expressed his wish to take charge of his poll campaign. He assured Modi that he could shoulder the responsibility and guarantee a victory, even if Advani did not attend a single rally. This confidence impressed Modi and he obliged Shah. Advani won by a landslide as accolades mounted for Modi and his election machine. Both Modi and Advani were quick to acknowledge Shah’s genius.

History repeated itself in 1996 when senior BJP leader Atal Bihari Vajpayee decided to contest from the same constituency. On Modi’s request, the campaign was once again handed over to Shah. At the time, Vajpayee was busy campaigning across the country and spent very little time in his own constituency. The BJP completely relied on Shah for its campaign and he proved himself once again.

According to BJP insiders, these two accomplishments changed Shah’s political fortunes by a long mile. He was no longer considered a small-time politician but a tall political figure, expert at managing poll campaigns.

Finally, and most importantly, Modi’s confidence in him grew. Modi saw a spark in Shah that could brighten up his own political prospects. “Amit Shah has mastery over political strategising and poll campaigning,” says BK Singh, a senior journalist with ABP News, who has been keeping track of Gujarat politics for long. “He can ascertain a candidate’s victory or loss with his political instinct. Shah’s prowess impressed Modi a lot.”

Initially, Shah restricted himself to Ahmedabad and its surrounding areas. But Modi’s patronage and the seal of approval from Advani and Vajpayee gave his political career a momentum. His next mission was to take control of Gujarat’s co-operative sector, including banks and milk production, which had so far been under the thumb of the Congress. “It was his biggest achievement,” says Singh. “If the BJP controls the co-operative sector in Gujarat now, it is because of Amit Shah, who managed to overthrow the decades-old monopoly of the Congress.”

Political analysts attribute the Congress’ decline in Gujarat to its weakening control over the co-operative sector. “The co-operatives exerted a considerable amount of influence over Gujarat’s rural sector,” points out Singh. “As the Congress lost control of it, its political well-being within the state also suffered a decline.”

After conquering the co-operative sector, Shah turned his eyes on the Gujarat Cricket Association (GCA). For years, Congress leader Narhari Amin had controlled the GCA. But Shah managed to end his decade- and-a-half reign. Later, Shah got Modi a position in the GCA. In return, Modi made him the association’s vice-president.

The hunger with which Modi is chasing the prime minister’s post is the same with which he eyed the chief minister’s post when Keshubhai Patel was at the helm. The duo of Modi and Shah worked at strengthening Modi’s political position in the state. “When Modi introduced me to Shah and asked me to find him some work, I agreed,” recalls Vaghela. “But soon I realised that he was spying on me. Modi had placed him with me to act as his informant. Modi and Shah are accused of snooping now, but they have been doing it for decades.”

Meanwhile, the political equations in the state began shifting. Chief Minister Keshubhai Patel ganged up with state BJP leader Sanjay Joshi to send Modi out of Gujarat. In 1986, Modi was transferred to Delhi as national general secretary and was put in charge of several states. But Modi was not ready to part with Gujarat and kept track of the political developments back home. In the meantime, Shah lodged himself in Patel’s close circle.

Under Patel, the BJP’s command over Gujarat began to wane. The party lost the local body elections as well as the bypolls. In 2001, a massive earthquake hit Gujarat. The BJP government faced severe criticism for the delay in relief work and lobbying began against Patel in Delhi. Both local and national media bashed the Patel regime, publishing reports provided from within the BJP.

“Amit Shah had carried out the plan of creating a wave of opposition against Keshubhai Patel on the orders of Narendra Modi,” says political analyst Devendra Patel.

Keshubhai Patel was eventually dethroned and Modi was anointed the chief minister. The event marked the beginning of a new era in the friendship of Modi and Shah, which gave birth to the person Shah is today.

In 2002, the BJP gave Shah an Assembly ticket from Sarkhej. The master strategist won by a landslide margin of 1.6 lakh votes, which was even more than Modi’s margin. By 2007, this figure had reached 2.35 lakh.

When Modi came to power in 2002, he appointed Shah as the MoS (Home). In fact, he was given charge of 10 portfolios, the most for a minister. Modi also made him a member of 90 percent of the committees, even those that had no connection with the ministries he was handling. Political experts allege that this was Modi’s tactic to keep an eye over his Cabinet. Others claim that he was returning the favour for the role Shah had played in toppling over the Patel government. Shah’s influence surged manifold and he became the second-most influential leader in Gujarat after Modi.

However, the relationship between Modi and Shah has had its share of ups and downs. It was not easy for Shah to gain Modi’s confidence. His chief adversary in Gujarat remains Education Minister Anandiben Patel, a person Modi has been close to besides Shah. For a long time, a cold war has been simmering between Shah and Anandiben. “Amit Shah is like a shadow for Modi but Anandiben is equally close to him,” says a party leader. “They have been with Modi since his RSS days. There may be differences between Shah and Anandi, but Modi would never have Shah competing against her.” Adds Vaghela, who has been a colleague of both leaders, “They are absolutely different people. While Shah is an expert strategist, Anandi is deft in management.”

There is much antipathy against Shah within Modi’s Cabinet. But no one dares to voice it due to Shah’s closeness to Modi. “Under Modi, Amit Shah was everywhere,” says journalist Singh. “He ran the government alongside Modi. Naturally, senior leaders, who are more experienced than him, felt offended.”

Adds political analyst Patel, “Whatever political stratagem Modi has employed in Gujarat was masterminded by Amit Shah. Shah has emerged as a shrewd expert in social and political engineering.”

Agrees Congress leader Vaghela, “This man has excellent management skills. He is loyal to his master. He was the one who knocked down the Congress in Gujarat and weakened its authority over the co-operatives. He is busy planning political stratagems round the clock. That’s why he has been posted in UP.”

Shah claims to have contested major and minor elections 42 times without losing on a single occasion. But he also faces several cases of fake encounters as well as murder, ransom and kidnapping. Recently, he made headlines for his alleged involvement in the snoopgate controversy for illegally snooping on a young woman at Modi’s behest.

In 2010, Shah was arrested in connection with the Sohrabuddin Sheikh fake encounter case. The strongest attack against Shah came from his former aide and suspended DIG, DG Vanzara. The former top cop had been jailed for his involvement in fake encounters. While he was lodged at the Sabarmati Central Jail, he wrote his resignation letter in which he accused Modi and Shah of ordering fake encounters. He alleged that both Modi and Shah were equally guilty of the encounters in which he and 31 other officers were implicated. Vanzara accused Shah of ditching the police officers. He also wrote that he has “supreme faith and the highest respect for Narendra Modi, whom I used to adore like a god. I am sorry to state that my god could not rise to the occasion under the evil influence of Amitbhai Shah”.

Shah maintains a low profile, keeping away from the media just like Modi. He chooses his words carefully and has often been accused of being a tyrant and arrogant. Refuting the charges, Gujarat BJP leader Kanji S Thakur says, “It’s not true. He takes everybody along. There’s no arrogance in him. It’s just that he speaks the truth even if it bites.” When asked why Shah was sent to Uttar Pradesh, he replies, “Why wouldn’t the party promote someone who has done wonders in Gujarat? We believe that he will repeat the miracle of Gujarat in Uttar Pradesh. Modi knows very well whom to assign which work.”

After being handed the charge of Uttar Pradesh, Shah has been extensively working to win the state for the BJP. According to local party leaders, Shah has brought along a team from Gujarat that has been assisting him in formulating party policies. In addition, Shah has also recruited IIT and IIM youth for the poll campaign.

The poll machine is working overtime and Shah is busy stirring up the long-dormant BJP in the state. “The first step they have taken under the leadership of Amit Shah is to mobilise the workers,” says party spokesman Manoj Mishra. “He is quickly building up public relations. He personally visited all 80 constituencies in the state. Booth committees are being scientifically designed across UP.”

Commenting on the changes introduced by Shah in UP, state BJP chief Laxmikant Bajpai says, “Today, we have set up booth committees in 80 percent of the areas. It was not so before. Earlier, if someone did not get the ticket, they would begin working against the standing candidate of the party. But this time the party is contesting the election as a single entity.”

In addition, Shah has embraced technology on the lines of the late BJP leader Pramod Mahajan. This is the first time technology has been so extensively used for campaigning in Uttar Pradesh, says a party leader. Recently, 400 ultra-modern Modi raths were flagged off in the state.

Party leaders claim that Shah’s arrival has put a stop to infighting. “Earlier they were constantly at loggerheads, but with Amit Shah here, their issues are being heard out. They know that Shah is Modi’s close aide and Modi holds the BJP’s future. So, anyone who cares about his prospects must get in the ‘yes, sir’ mode,” says a leader.

Rakeshchandra Tripathi, a BJP worker closely working with Shah, shares his experience: “Amit Shah has a practical approach towards things. He is not like one of those conventional UP politicians who deliver long, pointless speeches. He speaks precisely and to the point.” A district party president says, “He has made one thing clear. He only cares about the party’s victory. Nothing else matters to him and all sorts of people are being roped in. He wants us to ensure Modi’s win at any cost.”

Adds Bajpai, “This time, we are opening bank accounts for Lok Sabha candidates. The monetary aid offered by the party will be credited into this account. For withdrawal of money from these accounts, approval of three people will be needed. Later, the candidate will be required to submit the expenditure details. There is no scope for black money. It is part of Shahji’s policy.”

However, there is disquiet among senior party leaders regarding the policy. “In UP, Shah is working with two kinds of people,” says senior journalist Sharat Pradhan. “A team of Sangh Parivar members as well as the team Shah brought from Gujarat. He is not paying much attention to the state leaders. This is why senior leaders are offended. But they are afraid of speaking up.”

When asked about Shah’s methods and his unpopularity among senior BJP leaders in the state, Bajpai says, “The leaders who presided over the party’s downward spiral are struggling for survival. That’s why they are creating such an atmosphere. Shahji talks to them and seeks their advice, but they don’t have much of a say in policy implementation. If the same old decisions are followed, what’s the point of forming a new team? These leaders have neither extended monetary help nor mobilised cadres for rallies. They can only deliver speeches.”

On the other hand, district-level leaders and cadres are happy with Shah’s methods. “Amit Shah is keen on taking the party to every household in every ward; that wasn’t the case earlier,” says the BJP’s Varanasi district unit president Tulsi Joshi. “He personally calls up the party workers. We can contact him any time we want. If the party has a few more people like Shah, the lotus will bloom across the whole country.”

If Modi makes it, Shah will undoubtedly be one of the most influential leaders in the BJP as well as Indian politics. On his part, Shah is doing everything to get Modi the top post. Time will decide the rest.

Translated from Tehelka Hindi by Naushin Rehman

letters@tehelka.com

(Published in Tehelka Magazine, Volume 11 Issue 16, Dated 19 April 2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

What would you do when you have no answers for your failures? You would only try to divert the attention and confuse people...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
... and that's was Congress of Madam-G and Pappu-G is doing!!! 

DON'T LET CONGRESS SUCCEED IN CONFUSING YOU, DON'T FORGET THE REAL ISSUES!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Last night, I had a tussle with Secular's from Hyderabad. They Hate Modi to core, in-fact Secular's all over India. They were supporting this Secular and Congress:







Opinion Polls are predicting BJP could win 40 + seats in UP and good # of seats in Andhra Pradesh. I am layman in Politics and don't understand it well. I don't know how correct these opinion polls are, I don't believe in them. Aur mujhe nahi lagta ki BJP can do so well in Secular Dominated states..


----------



## walwal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> My agenda For Modi.
> 
> 1) Ensure that No food grain is rotten. Buld Huge facility to clean food grains and pack and store it properly.
> 2) Integration of Rivers and water Management.
> 3) Education through net till the remotest part of country.
> 4) Revamp Defense sector and a large scale participation of private sector in defense.
> 5) More allocation to R & D and building Building a huge R & D infrastructure,.



hold on your guns mate. let us start a new thread, objectives for NaMo after the swearing in ceremony 



Truth Finder said:


> The ace in Modi’s pack​_The BJP was comatose in Uttar Pradesh before Narendra Modi sent his Man Friday to the scene. Brijesh Singh profiles Amit Shah, who is reviving the party’s fortunes_
> View attachment 24611
> 
> As the Narendra Modi juggernaut rolls towards Delhi, his right-hand man Amit Shah is leaving no stone unturned to ensure that the caravan reaches its destination with plenty of fuel to spare. If the BJP wants to end its decade-long exile from power at the Centre, the party has to win big in Uttar Pradesh. The state has provided eight of India’s 14 prime ministers and also sends the largest number of members — 80 — to Parliament. So why is the BJP banking on its national general secretary Shah for its poll campaign in UP, overstepping many veteran leaders? Why does Modi believe that Shah is capable of breathing new life into the party and reversing its political fortunes in the state?
> 
> If there is one man who Modi trusts with his life, it is 50-year-old Amit Anilchandra Shah. Modi first met Shah at a young age while attending an RSS camp in Ahmedabad. While Modi hailed from a middle-class family, Shah came from a rather affluent background. In his youth, Modi left his family and apparently wandered to the Himalayas. Shah, on the other hand, stayed with the Sangh Parivar and became primarily involved with his family business.
> 
> In the 1980s, Modi returned from his sojourn and became actively involved with the RSS, steadily climbing up the ladder. Shah, still an RSS volunteer, expressed his wish to join the BJP. Soon, Modi introduced his friend to the then Gujarat state unit president Shankersinh Vaghela.
> 
> “I was sitting in the party office,” recalls Vaghela, who went on to become the chief minister before quitting the BJP and joining the Congress. “Modi came to me along with a boy and introduced him as Amit Shah, an able businessman who was into plastic pipe manufacturing. He requested me to find him some work in the party.”
> 
> After joining the BJP, Shah was identified as a small-time politician for a long time, but gradually his closeness to Modi grew. In the 1990s, the BJP began finding its feet in Gujarat and Shah’s career took off.
> 
> In 1991, when LK Advani decided to contest the Lok Sabha election from Gandhinagar, Shah expressed his wish to take charge of his poll campaign. He assured Modi that he could shoulder the responsibility and guarantee a victory, even if Advani did not attend a single rally. This confidence impressed Modi and he obliged Shah. Advani won by a landslide as accolades mounted for Modi and his election machine. Both Modi and Advani were quick to acknowledge Shah’s genius.
> 
> History repeated itself in 1996 when senior BJP leader Atal Bihari Vajpayee decided to contest from the same constituency. On Modi’s request, the campaign was once again handed over to Shah. At the time, Vajpayee was busy campaigning across the country and spent very little time in his own constituency. The BJP completely relied on Shah for its campaign and he proved himself once again.
> 
> According to BJP insiders, these two accomplishments changed Shah’s political fortunes by a long mile. He was no longer considered a small-time politician but a tall political figure, expert at managing poll campaigns.
> 
> Finally, and most importantly, Modi’s confidence in him grew. Modi saw a spark in Shah that could brighten up his own political prospects. “Amit Shah has mastery over political strategising and poll campaigning,” says BK Singh, a senior journalist with ABP News, who has been keeping track of Gujarat politics for long. “He can ascertain a candidate’s victory or loss with his political instinct. Shah’s prowess impressed Modi a lot.”
> 
> Initially, Shah restricted himself to Ahmedabad and its surrounding areas. But Modi’s patronage and the seal of approval from Advani and Vajpayee gave his political career a momentum. His next mission was to take control of Gujarat’s co-operative sector, including banks and milk production, which had so far been under the thumb of the Congress. “It was his biggest achievement,” says Singh. “If the BJP controls the co-operative sector in Gujarat now, it is because of Amit Shah, who managed to overthrow the decades-old monopoly of the Congress.”
> 
> Political analysts attribute the Congress’ decline in Gujarat to its weakening control over the co-operative sector. “The co-operatives exerted a considerable amount of influence over Gujarat’s rural sector,” points out Singh. “As the Congress lost control of it, its political well-being within the state also suffered a decline.”
> 
> After conquering the co-operative sector, Shah turned his eyes on the Gujarat Cricket Association (GCA). For years, Congress leader Narhari Amin had controlled the GCA. But Shah managed to end his decade- and-a-half reign. Later, Shah got Modi a position in the GCA. In return, Modi made him the association’s vice-president.
> 
> The hunger with which Modi is chasing the prime minister’s post is the same with which he eyed the chief minister’s post when Keshubhai Patel was at the helm. The duo of Modi and Shah worked at strengthening Modi’s political position in the state. “When Modi introduced me to Shah and asked me to find him some work, I agreed,” recalls Vaghela. “But soon I realised that he was spying on me. Modi had placed him with me to act as his informant. Modi and Shah are accused of snooping now, but they have been doing it for decades.”
> 
> Meanwhile, the political equations in the state began shifting. Chief Minister Keshubhai Patel ganged up with state BJP leader Sanjay Joshi to send Modi out of Gujarat. In 1986, Modi was transferred to Delhi as national general secretary and was put in charge of several states. But Modi was not ready to part with Gujarat and kept track of the political developments back home. In the meantime, Shah lodged himself in Patel’s close circle.
> 
> Under Patel, the BJP’s command over Gujarat began to wane. The party lost the local body elections as well as the bypolls. In 2001, a massive earthquake hit Gujarat. The BJP government faced severe criticism for the delay in relief work and lobbying began against Patel in Delhi. Both local and national media bashed the Patel regime, publishing reports provided from within the BJP.
> 
> “Amit Shah had carried out the plan of creating a wave of opposition against Keshubhai Patel on the orders of Narendra Modi,” says political analyst Devendra Patel.
> 
> Keshubhai Patel was eventually dethroned and Modi was anointed the chief minister. The event marked the beginning of a new era in the friendship of Modi and Shah, which gave birth to the person Shah is today.
> 
> In 2002, the BJP gave Shah an Assembly ticket from Sarkhej. The master strategist won by a landslide margin of 1.6 lakh votes, which was even more than Modi’s margin. By 2007, this figure had reached 2.35 lakh.
> 
> When Modi came to power in 2002, he appointed Shah as the MoS (Home). In fact, he was given charge of 10 portfolios, the most for a minister. Modi also made him a member of 90 percent of the committees, even those that had no connection with the ministries he was handling. Political experts allege that this was Modi’s tactic to keep an eye over his Cabinet. Others claim that he was returning the favour for the role Shah had played in toppling over the Patel government. Shah’s influence surged manifold and he became the second-most influential leader in Gujarat after Modi.
> 
> However, the relationship between Modi and Shah has had its share of ups and downs. It was not easy for Shah to gain Modi’s confidence. His chief adversary in Gujarat remains Education Minister Anandiben Patel, a person Modi has been close to besides Shah. For a long time, a cold war has been simmering between Shah and Anandiben. “Amit Shah is like a shadow for Modi but Anandiben is equally close to him,” says a party leader. “They have been with Modi since his RSS days. There may be differences between Shah and Anandi, but Modi would never have Shah competing against her.” Adds Vaghela, who has been a colleague of both leaders, “They are absolutely different people. While Shah is an expert strategist, Anandi is deft in management.”
> 
> There is much antipathy against Shah within Modi’s Cabinet. But no one dares to voice it due to Shah’s closeness to Modi. “Under Modi, Amit Shah was everywhere,” says journalist Singh. “He ran the government alongside Modi. Naturally, senior leaders, who are more experienced than him, felt offended.”
> 
> Adds political analyst Patel, “Whatever political stratagem Modi has employed in Gujarat was masterminded by Amit Shah. Shah has emerged as a shrewd expert in social and political engineering.”
> 
> Agrees Congress leader Vaghela, “This man has excellent management skills. He is loyal to his master. He was the one who knocked down the Congress in Gujarat and weakened its authority over the co-operatives. He is busy planning political stratagems round the clock. That’s why he has been posted in UP.”
> 
> Shah claims to have contested major and minor elections 42 times without losing on a single occasion. But he also faces several cases of fake encounters as well as murder, ransom and kidnapping. Recently, he made headlines for his alleged involvement in the snoopgate controversy for illegally snooping on a young woman at Modi’s behest.
> 
> In 2010, Shah was arrested in connection with the Sohrabuddin Sheikh fake encounter case. The strongest attack against Shah came from his former aide and suspended DIG, DG Vanzara. The former top cop had been jailed for his involvement in fake encounters. While he was lodged at the Sabarmati Central Jail, he wrote his resignation letter in which he accused Modi and Shah of ordering fake encounters. He alleged that both Modi and Shah were equally guilty of the encounters in which he and 31 other officers were implicated. Vanzara accused Shah of ditching the police officers. He also wrote that he has “supreme faith and the highest respect for Narendra Modi, whom I used to adore like a god. I am sorry to state that my god could not rise to the occasion under the evil influence of Amitbhai Shah”.
> 
> Shah maintains a low profile, keeping away from the media just like Modi. He chooses his words carefully and has often been accused of being a tyrant and arrogant. Refuting the charges, Gujarat BJP leader Kanji S Thakur says, “It’s not true. He takes everybody along. There’s no arrogance in him. It’s just that he speaks the truth even if it bites.” When asked why Shah was sent to Uttar Pradesh, he replies, “Why wouldn’t the party promote someone who has done wonders in Gujarat? We believe that he will repeat the miracle of Gujarat in Uttar Pradesh. Modi knows very well whom to assign which work.”
> 
> After being handed the charge of Uttar Pradesh, Shah has been extensively working to win the state for the BJP. According to local party leaders, Shah has brought along a team from Gujarat that has been assisting him in formulating party policies. In addition, Shah has also recruited IIT and IIM youth for the poll campaign.
> 
> The poll machine is working overtime and Shah is busy stirring up the long-dormant BJP in the state. “The first step they have taken under the leadership of Amit Shah is to mobilise the workers,” says party spokesman Manoj Mishra. “He is quickly building up public relations. He personally visited all 80 constituencies in the state. Booth committees are being scientifically designed across UP.”
> 
> Commenting on the changes introduced by Shah in UP, state BJP chief Laxmikant Bajpai says, “Today, we have set up booth committees in 80 percent of the areas. It was not so before. Earlier, if someone did not get the ticket, they would begin working against the standing candidate of the party. But this time the party is contesting the election as a single entity.”
> 
> In addition, Shah has embraced technology on the lines of the late BJP leader Pramod Mahajan. This is the first time technology has been so extensively used for campaigning in Uttar Pradesh, says a party leader. Recently, 400 ultra-modern Modi raths were flagged off in the state.
> 
> Party leaders claim that Shah’s arrival has put a stop to infighting. “Earlier they were constantly at loggerheads, but with Amit Shah here, their issues are being heard out. They know that Shah is Modi’s close aide and Modi holds the BJP’s future. So, anyone who cares about his prospects must get in the ‘yes, sir’ mode,” says a leader.
> 
> Rakeshchandra Tripathi, a BJP worker closely working with Shah, shares his experience: “Amit Shah has a practical approach towards things. He is not like one of those conventional UP politicians who deliver long, pointless speeches. He speaks precisely and to the point.” A district party president says, “He has made one thing clear. He only cares about the party’s victory. Nothing else matters to him and all sorts of people are being roped in. He wants us to ensure Modi’s win at any cost.”
> 
> Adds Bajpai, “This time, we are opening bank accounts for Lok Sabha candidates. The monetary aid offered by the party will be credited into this account. For withdrawal of money from these accounts, approval of three people will be needed. Later, the candidate will be required to submit the expenditure details. There is no scope for black money. It is part of Shahji’s policy.”
> 
> However, there is disquiet among senior party leaders regarding the policy. “In UP, Shah is working with two kinds of people,” says senior journalist Sharat Pradhan. “A team of Sangh Parivar members as well as the team Shah brought from Gujarat. He is not paying much attention to the state leaders. This is why senior leaders are offended. But they are afraid of speaking up.”
> 
> When asked about Shah’s methods and his unpopularity among senior BJP leaders in the state, Bajpai says, “The leaders who presided over the party’s downward spiral are struggling for survival. That’s why they are creating such an atmosphere. Shahji talks to them and seeks their advice, but they don’t have much of a say in policy implementation. If the same old decisions are followed, what’s the point of forming a new team? These leaders have neither extended monetary help nor mobilised cadres for rallies. They can only deliver speeches.”
> 
> On the other hand, district-level leaders and cadres are happy with Shah’s methods. “Amit Shah is keen on taking the party to every household in every ward; that wasn’t the case earlier,” says the BJP’s Varanasi district unit president Tulsi Joshi. “He personally calls up the party workers. We can contact him any time we want. If the party has a few more people like Shah, the lotus will bloom across the whole country.”
> 
> If Modi makes it, Shah will undoubtedly be one of the most influential leaders in the BJP as well as Indian politics. On his part, Shah is doing everything to get Modi the top post. Time will decide the rest.
> 
> Translated from Tehelka Hindi by Naushin Rehman
> 
> letters@tehelka.com
> 
> (Published in Tehelka Magazine, Volume 11 Issue 16, Dated 19 April 2014)




In an interview to TOI, Amit said "Modi means business, he will not spare lazy guys and I'm not one"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

CorporateAffairs said:


> hold on your guns mate. let us start a new thread, objectives for NaMo after the swearing in ceremony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an interview to TOI, Amit said "Modi means business, he will not spare lazy guys and I'm not one"



With the whirlwind heading fiercely all these bunch of people are already wetting in their pants. I would like to see Lalu, Pawar, Mulayam, Maya, Karunanidhi + endless team of congress consigned to history once and for all. Wishful thinking ?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

“Our People’s Liberation Guerrilla Army (PLGA) command that led the offensive misunderstood, assuming the poll staff as the police (in the bus)”, said the statement. 

Maoists apologise for killing 7 poll officials - Hindustan Times

Ohh soo sweet terrorist Naxals... by mistake you launched an offensive against 7 civilians!!!


----------



## onu1886

*BREAKING NEWS*

JDU candidate Akhtarul Imam from Kishanganj , Bihar refuses to contest .
Asks people to vote for Dilip Jayaswal of BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

When Modi met Rajni. 






Have a sip of tea and take a ticket to success.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

Gujarat development model a 'toffee model': Rahul Gandhi - The Times of India

TOFFEE MODEL ..?


----------



## Parul

Haha..Truely showing kejriwal's current situation. 



eowyn said:


> Gujarat development model a 'toffee model': Rahul Gandhi - The Times of India
> 
> TOFFEE MODEL ..?



_Modi reacts to 'toffee model' jibe, says Rahul's brain hasn't matured with age. _
_
Modi reacts to 'toffee model' jibe, says Rahul's brain hasn't matured with age - The Times of India_


----------



## ranjeet

eowyn said:


> Gujarat development model a 'toffee model': Rahul Gandhi - The Times of India
> 
> TOFFEE MODEL ..?


Modi said ... Shehzada is like a kid in a mela .... toffee milte hi khush ho jata hai !!!


----------



## Mujraparty

Sidak said:


> _Modi reacts to 'toffee model' jibe, says Rahul's brain hasn't matured with age.
> Modi reacts to 'toffee model' jibe, says Rahul's brain hasn't matured with age - The Times of India_








Modi: I’m not of age where I can play with balloons - The Hindu


----------



## Chronos

SarthakGanguly said:


> “Our People’s Liberation Guerrilla Army (PLGA) command that led the offensive misunderstood, assuming the poll staff as the police (in the bus)”, said the statement.
> 
> Maoists apologise for killing 7 poll officials - Hindustan Times
> 
> Ohh soo sweet terrorist Naxals... by mistake you launched an offensive against 7 civilians!!!



Deny education, deny progress so people can remain ignorant and poor, so you have more naxals to indoctrinate.

This menace should be wiped out.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455952534486540288


----------



## Parul

Congress' policy of women-empowerment that Rahul Gandhi will not tell you..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

| Video | Delhi BJP leader Yogesh Attrey held for allegedly raping a woman | India Videos | - India Today

| Video | Bangalore rape case: KJP leader Shobha Karandlaje alleges 4 BJP leaders gangraped girl | India Videos | - India Today

BJP MP says rape of grown-up women understandable, lands in trouble - The Times of India

BJP youth leader booked for rape in MP - Hindustan Times

Woman gang-raped in MP; BJP corporator among five booked

MP BJP leader says women who cross Laxman-Rekha will be punished : North, News - India Today

Key word "BJP MP rape"


----------



## HariPrasad

onu1886 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> JDU candidate Akhtarul Imam from Kishanganj , Bihar refuses to contest .
> Asks people to vote for Dilip Jayaswal of BJP




This is awesome. now idiot Nitish would have realized the pain of messing with Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ravi Nair said:


> Deny education, deny progress so people can remain ignorant and poor, so you have more naxals to indoctrinate.
> 
> This menace should be wiped out.


True. It's a vicious cycle - kinds feeds on itself.


----------



## HariPrasad

eowyn said:


> Gujarat development model a 'toffee model': Rahul Gandhi - The Times of India
> 
> TOFFEE MODEL ..?




Obviously, Pappu remembers toffee more than anything else.



eowyn said:


> Gujarat development model a 'toffee model': Rahul Gandhi - The Times of India
> 
> TOFFEE MODEL ..?




Obviously, Pappu remembers toffee more than anything else.


----------



## Chronos

SarthakGanguly said:


> True. It's a vicious cycle - kinds feeds on itself.



But Adivasis being (no exaggeration) the most repressed social group helped naxalites gain a foothold among them.

The fact is, for decades, outsiders (read mainland Indians) exploited Adivasis 'innocence.' 

I blame the naxals, and the government for not protecting Adivasi rights as guaranteed by the constitution as they are citizens of India.


----------



## JanjaWeed

HariPrasad said:


> And Do not Inclde Pappu and Mummy's Expenses in pappu's account.


They fall under monarchy. It's the responsibility of the state to take care of their expense! 





> Did anyboby observed that Papu was in Mocking stage some time ago. Now he has entered into Ignore stage. Nobody discuss Pappu. Neither on TV nor on forum Pappu is gone now.



That's why Mummyji is beating the drums off late!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

*"He is a child at heart because if he was mature he would have known that over 300 models of the Gujarat government has won toffees (trophies) from the United Nations and the Indian government," he (Modi) added.*
*
Modi sahab ka Javab nahi. He is right when he say that he I have build bridge out of every stone thrown at me. 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

_"I read in papers that PM's family is unhappy with Sanjay Baru's book. His daughter said Baru betrayed, which means facts are right". "Like a child, Rahul Gandhi is obsessed with balloon and toffee. I have passed the age of playing with balloons and toffees," says Narendra Modi addressing rally in Hazaribagh, Jharkhand_


----------



## HariPrasad

Hitting back at Rahul Gandhi for dubbing Gujarat development model as a ‘toffee model’, Narendra Modi on Tuesday compared the Congress vice president with children and said the word ‘toffee’ has caught his fancy after he repeatedly spoke about ‘balloon’.

Mr. Modi said he thought serious issues would be discussed in this election and the galaxy of BJP leaders, including Advani, Sushma Swaraj, Yashwant Sinha, Arun Jaitley and Murli Manohar Joshi were speaking on various subjects.

“But on the other side, there is a player whose mind doesn’t move away from childishness. Such an important election about the country’s future but for ten days, a word that gripped him was ‘balloon’. For ten days he kept repeating it. However, children don’t stick to a toy for too long and now he has caught the word ‘toffee’.

“Now you tell me what to do. I am not of an age where I can play with balloons,” Mr. Modi said.

He said it was for the people to decide whether or not they wanted those who play with balloons and crave for toffees.

The BJP’s prime ministerial candidate said that as a child who sold tea, he had not got toffees but had his sights set on trophies.


----------



## cloud_9

This thing is like a sas bahu TV Series


----------



## HariPrasad




----------



## Jason bourne

" NAMO MANTRA "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

@GreenFoe hey man, what is the news of Maharashtra Opinion poll?

As the time passes, Congress is going down rapidly and NDA going up.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


>




can u post statewise seats projection of this survey all state ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. I have crossed *1000* posts in this thread. (not that it's of any significance.. just thought will mention it)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

NDTV's opinion poll: latest all-India forecast

All India final result



HariPrasad said:


> NDTV's opinion poll: latest all-India forecast


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. I have crossed *1000* posts in this thread. (not that it's of any significance.. just thought will mention it)



How did you checked that?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> How did you checked that?


Just place your mouse on thread icon while you are on 'new posts' page! That will give you the count!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> NDTV's opinion poll: latest all-India forecast
> 
> All India final result




chance of few more sets in gujrat,rajsthan,UP,bihar,karnataka,  10 15 more seats


----------



## Parul

_Google Hangout with Meenakshi Lekhi today at 7 PM.

NaMoConnect With Ms. Meenakshi Lekhi - Google+_


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> chance of few more sets in gujrat,rajsthan,UP,bihar,karnataka,  10 15 more seats




You forgot Punjab.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> You forgot Punjab.



i doubt but yes in oddisa and west bengal


----------



## kaykay

HariPrasad said:


> You forgot Punjab.


Don't expect too much from Punjab. NDA will be lucky to get 5-6 seats. Thanks to Badals!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Don't expect too much from Punjab. NDA will be lucky to get 5-6 seats. Thanks to Badals!




OK 

I foresee a good scope for NDA in Tamilnadu. IBN had predicted 6 to 10 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> Don't expect too much from Punjab. NDA will be lucky to get 5-6 seats. Thanks to Badals!




exactly SAD is not a good deal 



HariPrasad said:


> OK
> 
> I foresee a good scope for NDA in Tamilnadu. IBN had predicted 6 to 10 seats.




namo can clean sweep on all the seats of Guj. and Raj. not impossible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

Latest NDTV poll for both Haryana and Orissa shows huge shift towards BJP from their March poll. We knew that, the polls were already over in Haryana and for few seats in Orissa. Even-though they call it as Pre-poll, i doubt it could be from Exit polls. If that is the case, Orissa is going to be a huge surprise in this election. The trend shows in it's neighboring coastal State Andhra, where NDA is picking up fast.


----------



## HariPrasad

SouthDesi said:


> Latest NDTV poll for both Haryana and Orissa shows huge shift towards BJP from their March poll. We knew that, the polls were already over in Haryana and for few seats in Orissa. Even-though they call it as Pre-poll, i doubt it could be from Exit polls. If that is the case, Orissa is going to be a huge surprise in this election. The trend shows in it's neighboring coastal State Andhra, where NDA is picking up fast.




Congress is eroding very fast in NAMO Tsunami. Pappu must be praying the god to get election over as soon as possible.


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> @GreenFoe hey man, what is the news of Maharashtra Opinion poll?
> 
> As the time passes, Congress is going down rapidly and NDA going up.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456018049703759872


----------



## SouthDesi

HariPrasad said:


> Congress is eroding very fast in NAMO Tsunami. Pappu must be praying the god to get election over as soon as possible.



Keep watching in next 4 weeks, Congress will do more and more mistakes in the pain.


----------



## JanjaWeed

HariPrasad said:


> OK
> 
> I foresee a good scope for NDA in Tamilnadu. IBN had predicted 6 to 10 seats.


That would be a real bonus... & am expecting few bonus seats from many states where BJP is hopelessly lacking any credible presence.


----------



## Tshering22

xyxmt said:


> too long to read but I am sure he had a good excuse for being a runaway husband.



Sacrificed his everything for serving the country. Any day better than a terrorist and jihadi lunatic loving, country-looting 'secoolar' government.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. I have crossed *1000* posts in this thread. (not that it's of any significance.. just thought will mention it)



usmey sey 999 me toh tum ney bas ek hi line likhi hai............................ ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

Tshering22 said:


> Sacrificed his everything for serving the country. Any day better than a terrorist and jihadi lunatic loving, country-looting 'secoolar' government.



wow what a looser logic you got, I just hope he can feed world's 30% who are dying of hunger and able to provide toilets to 55% of world's 1/3rd population


----------



## Black Widow

xyxmt said:


> too long to read but I am sure he had a good excuse for being a runaway husband.




U will not understand, This kind of sacrifice is not done in Arabic Culture.. Lord Budhha left his family for social service. Like way many Indian did it...

U will never understand, After conversion u have forget Indian culture and u are molded to Arabic culture where Girls are war prize (Bounty)...



xyxmt said:


> wow what a looser logic you got, I just hope he can feed world's 30% who are dying of hunger and able to provide toilets to 55% of world's 1/3rd population




Hope he does...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> usmey sey 999 me toh tum ney bas ek hi line likhi hai............................ ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!!


Chupre.... adhe se jyada bajuwale ko diya hua gaaliya hongi!


----------



## Tshering22

xyxmt said:


> wow what a looser logic you got, I just hope he can feed world's 30% who are dying of hunger and able to provide toilets to 55% of world's 1/3rd population



They were married as kids (17 years old) in a village. The man instead of exploiting his wife, instead told her that she is free to pursue what she wants. She studied and got a job as a village teacher while he worked and studied at Gujarat university, toiled hard and became what he is and what he has made his state in the country. 

So technically, he empowered his wife to be educated and educate other children while he himself also embarked on the same path rather than choosing to remain a tea-seller, drinking his *** off at nights and beating up his kids and wife like other losers would do.

You won't understand it as it is beyond your comprehension. 


You don't have to fear him if your mind is clear; terror cells, infiltration, attacks against our people and cities have to stop. Simple.
You do that and you will see a trade advantage like no other. Try anything funny and whatever your people fear about him will come true.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## xyxmt

Tshering22 said:


> They were married as kids (17 years old) in a village. The man instead of exploiting his wife, instead told her that she is free to pursue what she wants. She studied and got a job as a village teacher while he worked and studied at Gujarat university, toiled hard and became what he is and what he has made his state in the country.
> 
> So technically, he empowered his wife to be educated and educate other children while he himself also embarked on the same path rather than choosing to remain a tea-seller, drinking his *** off at nights and beating up his kids and wife like other losers would do.
> 
> *You won't understand it as it is beyond your comprehension. *
> 
> 
> *You don't have to fear him *if your mind is clear; terror cells, infiltration, attacks against our people and cities have to stop. Simple.
> You do that and you will see a trade advantage like no other. Try anything funny and whatever your people fear about him will come true.



there are 100 of other things happening in India on daily basis that are beyond my comprehension, this will make 101.

fear !! you must be joking...a muslim of subcontinent fearing a hindu!



Black Widow said:


> U will not understand, This kind of sacrifice is not done in Arabic Culture.. Lord Budhha left his family for social service. Like way many Indian did it...
> 
> U will never understand, After conversion u have forget Indian culture and u are molded to Arabic culture where Girls are war prize (Bounty)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he does...



Actually this happens a lot in the western culture, they are called deadbeat dads. 
I also dont understand burning widows either, But I understand what happened in Gujrat with religious war bounties and if you want i can forward you the links from western writers that you trust most



Black Widow said:


> U will not understand, This kind of sacrifice is not done in Arabic Culture.. Lord Budhha left his family for social service. Like way many Indian did it...
> 
> U will never understand, After conversion u have forget Indian culture and u are molded to Arabic culture where Girls are war prize (Bounty)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he does...



the one who ran away from feeding his family and providing toilet to his kids? but for the sake of increasing bed smell in asia I hope he does that too


----------



## Jason bourne

bhaio tweeter pe aao AAP ke leaders ko lete he tweeter pe  bahot tweet karne lage he sab k sab


----------



## OrionHunter

xyxmt said:


> too long to read but I am sure he had a good excuse for being a runaway husband.


You don't know WTF you're talking about. In those days child marriages in villages was a common phenomenon. He got forcibly 'married' when he was a minor, at the age of 16. As per Hindu law the marriage is not considered legal. 

Therefore as per law he is unmarried! QED!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

U will never understand.. Until u remove your religion sunglasses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> bhaio tweeter pe aao AAP ke leaders ko lete he tweeter pe  bahot tweet karne lage he sab k sab



Kon say Leader?


----------



## xyxmt

OrionHunter said:


> You don't know WTF you're talking about. In those days child marriages in villages was a common phenomenon. He got forcibly 'married' when he was a minor, at the age of 16. As per Hindu law the marriage is not considered legal.
> 
> Therefore as per law he is unmarried! QED!



how convenient, but you dont need to explain anything to me i am not voting for him, and my left nut doesnt care who becomes your PM


----------



## sincity

*Indian voters lured by cash handouts, drugs, bootleg liquor*



By Sanjeev Miglani1 hour ago
0shares
Content preferences
Done



.
View photo
A woman holds her child while casts her vote at a polling station at Dhalai district in the northeastern …
By Sanjeev Miglani
NEW DELHI (Reuters) - Indian election officials have seized a record $36 million dollars of cash concealed in cars, private planes and even ambulances that they say was destined to buy off voters and pay for expenses over and above the spending limit.
Opinion polls show the opposition Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and its allies coming to power thanks to the popularity of Hindu nationalist leader Narendra Modi and widespread disgust with the Congress party, whose last years in power have been dogged by corruption scandals and a sharp economic slowdown.
Despite the dramatic political change it could bring, the 2014 election would appear to be the same grubby game of cash-for-votes that has marred previous ballots in the world's largest democracy, only this time on a far bigger scale.
Cash seized in the three weeks since the staggered election was announced has already surpassed the 1.9 billion rupees for the whole of the 2009 ballot period, the commission said.
Voting in this year's election began on April 7 and winds up on May 12.
The Election Commission has also recovered 100 kg (220 lb) of heroin, most of it in the northern state of Punjab that has long been a transit point for drugs from Afghanistan, but is now itself India's heaviest consuming opium state.
More than 10 million liters of liquor have been seized, too, over the past 20 days as politicians pour resources into an election that will cost an estimated $5 billion by the time it ends, second only to the last U.S. presidential election.
"The seizures that we have made of cash, liquor and drugs are far bigger than we had anticipated. The scale of the problem is immense," P.K. Dash, who leads the expenditure monitoring effort at the independent Election Commission, told Reuters.
He attributed the increase to the growing number of business leaders getting involved in politics, as Asia's third-largest economy gears up for an expected second generation of reforms to restore rapid growth.
"A couple of elections ago it was not such a game of money," Dash said. "Now you have business people in politics, whereas earlier they were involved in managing their empires."
SPENDING GOES UNDERGROUND
Political funding remains opaque in India, with political parties refusing to disclose fully their sources of finance.
State funding has been mooted in the past to stop illicit spending, but the idea has never taken off.
Critics say a first-past-the-post system for electing lawmakers means the pressure on candidates to outspend their rivals is intense. And in a country where nearly a third of the population of 1.2 billion is estimated to live on less than $1 a day, relatively little money can go a long way.
With a legal spending limit of 7 million rupees ($116,200) for each parliamentary seat at stake, much of the money being spent by candidates has been driven underground.
They splash out on political rallies, luring voters and party workers with free meals, cash in envelopes, plastic pouches of alcohol and - in the case of the youth of Punjab - small black balls of opium paste that they drink with tea.
Dash said his team had found cash in the dashboards of cars, liquor in milk vans and synthetic drugs in trucks carrying vegetables.
One man caught with 40 million rupees in a small car at a checkpoint in the northern town of Ghaziabad three days before polling there said he was a businessman.
But he could not explain what his business was and he seemed to have no source of income. Police filed a case against him, one of 9,000 lodged across the country since the campaign began.
In two southern states, vans carrying banknotes for bank ATMs were discovered with sacks of unaccounted-for additional money. Cash was also found in an ambulance in Odisha after a policeman noticed a suspiciously high number of the vehicles on the move in a remote corner of the eastern state.
To escape detection, politicians are handing out coupons to voters that they can use to get free alcohol and food.
In Punjab, the commission has seized cartons of pink coupons that voters can exchange for a free chicken, blue coupons for local liquor and green ones for branded spirits.
ROLLING PIN BRIGADE
More worrying is the distribution of drugs that is worsening an already serious problem in Punjab.
Besides heroin smuggled from over the border with Pakistan, record seizures of synthetic drugs have been made in the past month, the state's additional electoral officer Raminder Singh said.
"It is contraband goods. You can't say for sure for what purpose, (but) the fact that it has been caught during the election period makes it suspect," said Singh.
Anita Sharma, an architect-turned-civil rights activist who is leading a campaign against drug abuse in elections in Punjab, said political workers hand out capsules of home-made drugs to youths who campaign for a candidate.
"They are fanning an already serious drug problem here," Sharma said, citing a 2009 affidavit that the state government submitted to the high court saying 67 per cent of rural households in Punjab were home to at least one drug addict.
She and a band of women travel each day to the worst-affected areas to urge womenfolk to report instances of drug distribution. They all carry bread rolling pins in their hands as a symbol of their determination to flatten offenders.


----------



## SrNair

Are you satisfied ?Ok then go and sleep


----------



## sincity

Indian voter don't ask for much from their government, they just want 1 gram of heroin or a pipe fill with opium, Indian can literally getting high on the promise of democratic presidential election.


----------



## janon

Fail thread, right from the title. India does not have presidential elections - the president is not elected by the public, but by elected legislators.



sincity said:


> Indian voter don't ask for much from their government, they just want 1 gram of heroin or a pipe fill with opium, Indian can literally getting high on the promise of democratic presidential election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Presidential election by public in India? Wow such a high IQ american chinese!! Hahaha


----------



## sincity

Is this a joke? India government sold Indian voting right on the cheap. Just paid Indian off with some bootleg liquor and their corrupt Indian politician will be elect.


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> Indian voter don't ask for much from their government, they just want 1 gram of heroin or a pipe fill with opium, Indian can literally getting high on the promise of democratic presidential election.



Indian voters ,citizens and their GoI will decide their future and do whatever is necessary .Are you an Indian ?or Half Indian.
What do you want ?
India has a parliament democracy not presidential democracy.BS


----------



## sincity

No wonder Indian consider dirty poor since their own government don't think much of them, give Indian some cold budlight, you probably will elect to rule over them.


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> Is this a joke? India government sold Indian voting right on the cheap. Just paid Indian off with some bootleg liquor and their corrupt Indian politician will be elect.



And What you want? we like our democracy ,we like to vote even if some twisting.So what you want?
Do you want something from our country ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> Kon say Leader?



atishi marlena ,Ak himself ,sazia ,aamadmiparty ...


----------



## sincity

sreekumar said:


> Indian voters ,citizens and their GoI will decide their future and do whatever is necessary .Are you an Indian ?or Half Indian.
> What do you want ?
> India has a parliament democracy not presidential democracy.BS


 

You should be anger at this new, your own corrupt government will buy your vote on a dirt cheap without any commitment to improve Indian life.


----------



## janon

sreekumar said:


> Indian voters ,citizens and their GoI will decide their future and do whatever is necessary .Are you an Indian ?or Half Indian.
> What do you want ?
> India has a parliament democracy not presidential democracy.BS



Does he sound Indian? He is one of those "high IQ" people. It shows, doesn't it?


----------



## Parul

sincity said:


> No wonder Indian consider dirty poor since their own government don't think much of them, give Indian some cold budlight, you probably will elect to rule over them.



Fitteh Moo! Khasma Nu Kha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sincity

If I'm an Indian I would be upset with this kind of voting buying from my government.


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> atishi marlena ,Ak himself ,sazia ,aamadmiparty ...


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> You should be anger at this new, your own corrupt government will buy your vote on a dirt cheap without any commitment to improve Indian life.



What the hell are you talking about?
Do you know anything about India except your PC/laptop and a broadband connection?
Argue with an Indian only if you know something or please shut up.


----------



## sincity

You all buy into democratic election, your corrupt politician don't think much of India, they all out for their own benefit to fatten their wallets.


----------



## Jason bourne

Rahul Kanwal (@rahulkanwal) tweeted at 5:28pm - 15 Apr 14: 

Roads in Gujarat's villages are better than most state highways of UP. Most towns & villages have seen significant infrastructure upgrades (

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456038833256034305)



Sidak said:


>




whats yr ID ?


----------



## SrNair

janon said:


> Does he sound Indian? He is one of those "high IQ" people. It shows, doesn't it?



What the heck these guys want with our country's election?
May these idiot dont get his wages from MNREGA.


----------



## arp2041

EPIC.................. 

‘Toffees’, ‘immature’, ‘Amul baby’: A short history of infantilising Rahul Gandhi | Firstpost


----------



## jaunty

xyxmt said:


> how convenient, but you dont need to explain anything to me i am not voting for him, and my left nut doesnt care who becomes your PM


 
So why are you posting about Modi if you don't care? Oh the irony!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## sincity

sreekumar said:


> What the heck these guys want with our country's election?
> May these idiot dont get his wages from MNREGA.


 


Nothing about Indian election concern me, just post this new to make India democratic election is a fart.


----------



## janon

sreekumar said:


> What the heck these guys want with our country's election?
> May these idiot dont get his wages from MNREGA.


His country doesn't have elections at all, and they have no freedom to choose their govt. So they get jealous of people who have that freedom, and instead of trying to emulate, they denigrate.

It's a human trait/weakness, explained so beautifully in the Panchantantra as well as Aesop's fables - the story of the fox and the grapes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> If I'm an Indian I would be upset with this kind of voting buying from my government.



Did your worked in Election Commission in India?
Do you know anything about parliamentary democracy?


----------



## Indian-King

*Voter in India presidential election is being bought with straight cash, drug, bootleg liqor by BJP*


----------



## OrionHunter

Presidential election? Yeah right!



> A band of women travel each day to the worst-affected areas to urge womenfolk to report instances of drug distribution. *They all carry bread rolling pins in their hands as a symbol of their determination to flatten offenders.*


 

Poor buggers. They first get stoned by drugs, then flattened with rolling pins by the women's brigade! A fookin' double whammy, what?  Sheeesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

queen B was desperately trying to corner Rajnath Singh.. but he is too shrewd to fall for her tricks! 

Rajnath Singh meets clerics, says 'can't compare with Sonia Gandhi-Shahi Imam meeting' Video: NDTV.com



arp2041 said:


> EPIC..................
> 
> ‘Toffees’, ‘immature’, ‘Amul baby’: A short history of infantilising Rahul Gandhi | Firstpost


What happened to Firstpost? Off late I see a sea change in their attitude! Not on... Secularism is in trouble!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

jaunty said:


> So why are you posting about Modi if you don't care? Oh the irony!



Because his right nut must be the one working now .......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sincity

India politician love crackhead and alcoholic during election, they open up opium station to welcome Indian voter.


----------



## ALOK31

i'm not agree with this opinion poll .i think in c.g. BJP can again win 10 lok sabha seat.


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> Nothing about Indian election concern me, just post this new to make India democratic election is a fart.



So what is the base of regular trolling about Indian election here?Huhh'...
Have you ever seen the voting exercise in India?
Whether you dont get your 50cent from your mother land if you dont post thread like this.Am I right?Or you dont have any jobs in US or you couldnt earning anything from US.


----------



## Indian-King

@Aeronaut so many threads are being deliberately created on Modhi for propaganda purpose....plz take proper action.......


----------



## sincity

Peusdo democratic society in India not much to inspire other to emulate.


----------



## xyxmt

jaunty said:


> So why are you posting about Modi if you don't care? Oh the irony!



I am giving food for thoughts to unthoughfuls


----------



## kurup

sreekumar said:


> Did your worked in Election Commission in India?
> Do you know anything about parliamentary democracy?



Don't feed the troll .


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

sincity said:


> Is this a joke? India government sold Indian voting right on the cheap. Just paid Indian off with some bootleg liquor and their corrupt Indian politician will be elect.



Hey man sh*t like that happens in the poor rural South so we can't be throwing stones in glass houses.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> I wonder why he keeps calling everyone "Bhaiya".. Is he making fun of us Biharis..? Let me discuss this with my BJP group. We will explore the possibility of printing some pamphlets for this...



From what I know ...... in Mumbai earlier the loose milk (non packaged) used to be supplied by people from UP and they were called "Dhoodh Wale Bhaiya" ...and later over a period of years was shortened to just called "bhaiya" ...I guess the name just stuck. From UP it has spread to Bihar..... similar to "madrasi" for south Indians. 

The same way, the word "bai" indicates domestic help.


----------



## sincity

I'm a US citizen and I don't even care to vote in the election, you know all politician are all crook but US politician they carefully thread the water when they want to rig the election compare to India rig the election and get caught passing out opium or heroin to the addict for vote, how low can India sink to rig your election.


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> India politician love crackhead and alcoholic during election, they open up opium station to welcome Indian voter.



Still stick around with Opium.Wake up friend ,more than 100 years after last opium war .Still you cant get out from hangover of Opium

Do you think you can grab some opium from Indian polling station?
May you cant find Opium in US



kurup said:


> Don't feed the troll .



Asking him some tough question without going offtopic.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ALOK31 said:


> i'm not agree with this opinion poll .i think in c.g. BJP can again win 10 lok sabha seat.





NDTV and The Hindu are cunning congress supporters.

Ignore their polls.



JanjaWeed said:


> queen B was desperately trying to corner Rajnath Singh.. but he is too shrewd to fall for her tricks!
> 
> Rajnath Singh meets clerics, says 'can't compare with Sonia Gandhi-Shahi Imam meeting' Video: NDTV.com
> 
> 
> What happened to Firstpost? Off late I see a sea change in their attitude! Not on... Secularism is in trouble!



FP, IBN, NDTV, all have started reading "The writing on the wall", TOI and ET will fall in line soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sincity

sreekumar said:


> Still stick around with Opium.Wake up friend ,more than 100 years after last opium war .Still you cant get out from hangover of Opium
> 
> Do you think you can grab some opium from Indian polling station?
> May you cant find Opium in US


 



I didn't brought up opium to smear Indian election, your corrupt politician passed out heroin,cash, opium, for vote.


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> Peusdo democratic society in India not much to inspire other to emulate.



Really ...So what you want for emulation ?Opium .You ask for it in your previous post



sincity said:


> I'm a US citizen and I don't even care to vote in the election, you know all politician are all crook but US politician they carefully thread the water when they want to rig the election compare to India rig the election and get caught passing out opium or heroin to the addict for vote, how low can India sink to rig your election.



Ohh ohho..Since when you become pure American?
How can you trust a reuters article that wrote on the basis of partial rumours?


----------



## PoKeMon

xyxmt said:


> wow what a looser logic you got, I just hope he can feed world's 30% who are dying of hunger and able to provide toilets to 55% of world's 1/3rd population



And kill few jehadi terrorists to provide peace to 1.25 billion people. I agree with your post, its just your madarrasa might have wrongly taught you that India homes 1/3 of world population.

Rest of your sentiments are welcome.



xyxmt said:


> fear !! you must be joking...a muslim of subcontinent fearing a hindu!



You are just trolling.

A whole nation was created in fear of hindus...remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

_Controversy over Sanjaya Baru's book has grown bigger - After Manmohan Singh's eldest daughter Upinder Singh called the book 'a mischievous & unethical exercise', Narendra Modi has escalated the fight, saying if Prime Minster's daughter claims he has been betrayed by the ex-advisor, then facts stated in the book must be true. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sree45

@Oscar Kindly review this thread.


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> I didn't brought up opium to smear Indian election, your corrupt politician passed out heroin,cash, opium, for vote.



Really..Did that politician offer something to you?
How do you know that they are corrupted .?Probably an accountant in Swiss bank


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> _Controversy over Sanjaya Baru's book has grown bigger - After Manmohan Singh's eldest daughter Upinder Singh called the book 'a mischievous & unethical exercise', Narendra Modi has escalated the fight, saying if Prime Minster's daughter claims he has been betrayed by the ex-advisor, then facts stated in the book must be true. _


You got to give it to Modi.. like the way he turns the argument against the one who made it in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sincity

sreekumar said:


> Really ...So what you want for emulation ?Opium .You ask for it in your previous post


 


Try to live up to the democracy principle most of the Indian proud of, set a good examplifier for other to look up to. Most Indian pounded your chest and proclaim your society is the shining becon of democratic nation but your government action and the current condition of your nation can't make any Indian to be bragging or something to proud of.



sreekumar said:


> Really..Did that politician offer something to you?
> How do you know that they are corrupted .?Probably an accountant in Swiss bank


 


I don't vote, all crook are the same with different suit.


----------



## xyxmt

IND_PAK said:


> And kill few jehadi terrorists to provide peace to 1.25 billion people. I agree with your post, its just your madarrasa might have wrongly taught you that India homes 1/3 of world population.
> 
> Rest of your sentiments are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just trolling.
> 
> A whole nation was created in fear of hindus...remember?



Actually I am 
It was fun screwing with Imranians and it is just as much fun screwing with Modians, two groups who think one man will fix their problems


----------



## punit

xyxmt said:


> how convenient, but you dont need to explain anything to me i am not voting for him, and my left nut doesnt care who becomes your PM



yet u are trolling on a topic which got nothing to do with you! get a life buddy!


----------



## PoKeMon

xyxmt said:


> Actually I am
> It was fun screwing with Imranians and it is just as much fun screwing with Modians, two groups who think one man will fix their problems



Na bhai, Modi is no magician. We can either chose Congress or him. He is just better than his competitors.

May be next time we will have better options. We are just progressing toward better leadership step wise.


----------



## xyxmt

punit said:


> yet u are trolling on a topic which got nothing to do with you! get a life buddy!



well if you know I am trolling then stop answering me



IND_PAK said:


> Na bhai, Modi is no magician. We can either chose Congress or him. He is just better than his competitors.
> 
> May be next time we will have better options. We are just progressing toward better leadership step wise.



well then you are one of the sane ones, most here think modi will even fix their marital issues


----------



## ranjeet

sincity said:


> You all buy into democratic election, your corrupt politician don't think much of India, they all out for their own benefit to fatten their wallets.


Democracy matures over a period of time. People have started seeing through such politicians, and as education among masses increase, people will finally start coming together and vote for development and a better standard of life. barring few countries in Asia managing such a diverse country is an achievement in itself. Not that I deny the point you raised. Give couple of decades and we will see votes being given on performance of the MLA/MPs rather on cash/drugs/liquor. 

But if your intentions are to troll, then what you do in vegas keep it limited to vegas. No need to exhibit your BS here.


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> You got to give it to Modi.. like the way he turns the argument against the one who made it in the first place.




hmmm toffee ko trophy me badal diya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Rita Bahuguna Joshi's campaign chief left congress and Joined BJP.
No one likes to be on sinking ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sincity

ranjeet said:


> Democracy matures over a period of time. People have started seeing through such politicians, and as education among masses increase, people will finally start coming together and vote for development and a better standard of life. barring few countries in Asia managing such a diverse country is an achievement in itself. Not that I deny the point you raised. Give couple of decades and we will see votes being given on performance of the MLA/MPs rather on cash/drugs/liquor.
> 
> But if your intentions are to troll, then what you do in vegas keep it limited to vegas. No need to exhibit your BS here.


 


No shit, your corrupt politician promote drug addiction and alcoholic for vote, they don't condone heroin and opium usage will ruin life but they will buy your vote with 1 gram of heroin, or a pipe filled up with opium. I understand poor people can easy be persuaded with some cash but your corrupt used illicit drug for your vote to elect them into power.

Bunch of 3rd world gangsta want power to control the mass, let the population high on heroin and opium then elected seats in the government office will be secure.


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> Try to live up to the democracy principle most of the Indian proud of, set a good examplifier for other to look up to. Most Indian pounded your chest and proclaim your society is the shining becon of democratic nation but your government action and the current condition of your nation can't make any Indian to be bragging or something to proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't vote, all crook are the same with different suit.



Ohh right ,right .Talking about democracy principle and Indian democracy without dont know what is an Indian Election.Awesome man really Awesome 
By the way what do you know about the condition in India? I am an Indian ,what you know more about the condition in India than me?Please enlighten me.


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @jha @Sidak @GreenFoe 

Is India about to elect its Reagan? | The Daily Caller

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

*"Presidential election" in India?*

Somebody should do his homework before writing BS.


----------



## ranjeet

sincity said:


> No shit, your corrupt politician promote drug addiction and alcoholic for vote, they don't condone heroin and opium usage will ruin life but they will buy your vote with 1 gram of heroin, or a pipe filled up with opium. I understand poor people can easy be persuaded with some cash but your corrupt used illicit drug for your vote to elect them into power.


like I said democracy takes time to mature .... how long it took America after independence to give blacks right to vote. We have a long way to go and we are moving in a right direction although not as fast as we would wish. You can either mock 1.2 billion people or appreciate that efforts are being made to bring such malpractices in the open to check and take corrective measure.


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> No shit, your corrupt politician promote drug addiction and alcoholic for vote, they don't condone heroin and opium usage will ruin life but they will buy your vote with 1 gram of heroin, or a pipe filled up with opium. I understand poor people can easy be persuaded with some cash but your corrupt used illicit drug for your vote to elect them into power.
> 
> Bunch of 3rd world gangsta want power to control the mass, let the population high on heroin and opium then elected seats in the government office will be secure.



You ignore my question.How do you know Indian politician are corruption?
You are too much interested about heroin and stuff like that why?


----------



## sincity

Koovie said:


> *"Presidential election" in India?*
> 
> Somebody should do his homework before writing BS.


 


Isn't Indian have both president and prime minister to rule India? Isn't this election to decide who will be the president and prime minster of India?


----------



## wolfschanzze

Jason bourne said:


> atishi marlena ,Ak himself ,sazia ,aamadmiparty ...


Main toh dadlani,kejriwal ko troll karta hoon normally.Like playing with aaptards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

xyxmt said:


> I am giving* food for thoughts* to unthoughfuls



Where is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

ranjeet said:


> like I said democracy takes time to mature .... how long it took America after independence to give blacks right to vote. We have a long way to go and we are moving in a right direction although not as fast as we would wish. You can either mock 1.2 billion people or appreciate that efforts are being made to bring such malpractices in the open to check and take corrective measure.



Friend dont need to teach him.He will not concede and he will repeat same BS . Dont waste time for preach him .Till recently he argued about the glory of PRC .Now suddenly he become a pure American.



sincity said:


> Isn't Indian have both president and prime minister to rule India? Isn't this election to decide who will be the president and prime minster of India?



Why are you so much concerned about India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sincity

sreekumar said:


> You ignore my question.How do you know Indian politician are corruption?
> You are too much interested about heroin and stuff like that why?


 


I didn't make up lie to belittle India election did I? This new article report the people try to get elect by bribing the Indian population not just with money but illicit drug that can ruin life? your a proud Indian would you elect someone shady character into power that will make decision for the benefitial of your country. They don't even care about your well being how can you expect them to care enough to improve your life.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

sincity said:


> Indian voter don't ask for much from their government, they just want 1 gram of heroin or a pipe fill with opium, Indian can literally getting high on the promise of democratic presidential election.


 If I give you 1 gm of heroin and pipe filled with opium, will you just go away?


----------



## sincity

sreekumar said:


> Friend dont need to teach him.He will not concede and he will repeat same BS . Dont waste time for preach him .Till recently he argued about the glory of PRC .Now suddenly he become a pure American.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so much concerned about India?


 


I probably stir up some anger toward Indian poster about this new, I don't really care about India election, I just want to show election can be bought by crook politician.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @jha @Sidak @GreenFoe
> 
> Is India about to elect its Reagan? | The Daily Caller


That's really a superb article. Couple of things struck me the most...


> (Can you imagine Chinese or Russian citizens, proud of their own heritage, being ashamed that their leaders don’t speak English?)





> It is a testament to the tolerance of India’s Hindu-majority society that it hosts several flourishing communities of other faiths. Neighboring Pakistan, by contrast, is a highly inhospitable environment for those who don’t subscribe to the majority Muslim religion. The religious minority communities that have managed to survive there are tiny and constantly under siege. Bangladesh has similar problems. When critics lob the evidence-free accusation that Modi is “intolerant” of religious minorities, they are certainly not applying the standards that prevail in the region.





wolfschanzze said:


> Main toh dadlani,kejriwal ko troll karta hoon normally.Like playing with aaptards.


Dadlani toh ek din joote khane wala hai..bahut uchal raha hai sala!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> If I give you 1 gm of heroin and pipe filled with opium, will you just go away?


hand him a AAP topi as well.


----------



## sincity

Guynextdoor2 said:


> If I give you 1 gm of heroin and pipe filled with opium, will you just go away?


 


Don't kill the messenger but you can blame it on your corrupt politician.


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> I didn't make up lie to belittle India election did I? This new article report the people try to get elect by bribing the Indian population not just with money but illicit drug that can ruin life? your a proud Indian would you elect someone shady character into power that will make decision for the benefitial of your country. They don't even care about your well being how can you expect them to care enough to improve your life.



It is an article within collection of thousands of articles.It is the freedom of speech.
So far our politicians did so much good thing for me and my peoples.Then how can you claim they are wrong ?
Do you have any sixth sense for seeing incidents in India?



sincity said:


> I probably stir up some anger toward Indian poster about this new, I don't really care about India election, I just want to show election can be bought by crook politician.



Ohh really .


----------



## Soumitra

After her TV roadblock, few more places where Sonia Gandhi might pop up | Faking News


----------



## sincity

sreekumar said:


> It is an article within collection of thousands of articles.It is the freedom of speech.
> So far our politicians did so much good thing for me and my peoples.Then how can you claim they are wrong ?
> Do you have any sixth sense for seeing incidents in India?
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh really .


 


Your in position to elect your Indian government not much good come out of the politician will buy your vote with contraband aren't they?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> hand him a AAP topi as well.


 
very droll


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> Your in position to elect your Indian government not much good come out of the politician will buy your vote with contraband aren't they?



That is what I am asking to you.How can you generalize an entire 125 crore people with this article ?How can you reach in a conclusion that all 81 crores people votesare for sale?


----------



## sincity

sreekumar said:


> That is what I am asking to you.How can you generalize an entire 125 crore people with this article ?How can you reach in a conclusion that all 81 crores people votesare for sale?


 


Very easy, every crook get caught there will be plenty of crook get away with the same crime, apply it to Indian population how many sold your vote not for the betterment of your countrymen but to fatten up your crooked politician.


----------



## arp2041

Guys possibility that after sonia madamji's EMOTIONAL appeal going in VAIN.....now Rahul Baba having an "SMALL ACCIDENT" to garner sympathy votes??? Congress can do anything to remain in POWER.


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> Guys possibility that after sonia madamji's EMOTIONAL appeal going in VAIN.....now Rahul Baba having an "SMALL ACCIDENT" to garner sympathy votes??? Congress can do anything to remain in POWER.


I think he already had a big accident when he gave that interview to Arnab

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## manojb

Watched the interview . I felt it was scripted.


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> Rita Bahuguna Joshi's campaign chief left congress and Joined BJP.
> No one likes to be on sinking ship.



is it true ? link ?



wolfschanzze said:


> Main toh dadlani,kejriwal ko troll karta hoon normally.Like playing with aaptards.




congress ki priyanka chaturvedi ko troll karo mast he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Congress' situation across India is so bad that we will not need CCTV cameras but high resolution cameras to find their MPs in Parliament.


MODI TROLLED CONGRESS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

NDA set to get majority with 275 seats, claims opinion poll 


arp2041 said:


> PEHLEY THIK SEY HINDI BOLNA SEEKH LEY...........FIR 120 CRORE HINDUSTANIO KO HINDUSTANIYAT SIKHANA......
> 
> JAB NIYAT HI SAHI NHI TOH HINDUSTANIYAT KYA SEEKHAOGI MADAMJI.............
> 
> CONGRESS HAS COMPLETELY LOST THE PLOT, THEY KNOW THEY HAVE NO ANSWERS OF BJP'S CHARGES ON ECONOMY/DEVELOPMENT, SO SAYING IDIOTIC THINGS LIKE WE SPREAD LOVE, BROTHERLINESS NOT TO FORGOT IDIOCY..................



Oh aramse BP maat bada Lena 
Tana ho ja


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## armchairPrivate

I don't see anything wrong with it.

Money, drugs and liquor make people happy. These things make me happy. If India would set up a vote booth in where I live, I will be a really really happily high voter going in to vote..


----------



## SrNair

sincity said:


> Very easy, every crook get caught there will be plenty of crook get away with the same crime, apply it to Indian population how many sold your vote not for the betterment of your countrymen but to fatten up your crooked politician.



ohh Mr poor guyWe know who is crooks and who is good.This is what someone like you who dont know anything about India or its election method pass a comment about us.Your only knowledge about India and its election is that article .So better stay with it



armchairPrivate said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it.
> 
> Money, drugs and liquor make people happy. These things make me happy. If India would set up a vote booth in where I live, I will be a really really happily high voter going in to vote..



Sorry all Indians are not like you.


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> arey yaar....mere yahan sey toh comfortably jeet rhi hai BJP....our MP is quite an experienced lady........mere vote ka toh koi matlab hi nahi



Election wale din vote jarror dalna 
Yaha par mat dikhjana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

This is epic by Shahid Siddique !!! Finally....... the winds of change


----------



## Chronos

sincity said:


> Is this a joke? India government sold Indian voting right on the cheap. Just paid Indian off with some bootleg liquor and their corrupt Indian politician will be elect.



Oh noes!

More impotent ranting by 50 centers.

My advice, take a break from the internet, from trolling Indians and get out into the real world.



sincity said:


> You all buy into democratic election, your corrupt politician don't think much of India, they all out for their own benefit to fatten their wallets.



OMG!

You mean Indian politicians are just like every other democractic politicians except ours is worse because of lax enforcement of law?

Shocking.



sincity said:


> India politician love crackhead and alcoholic during election, they open up opium station to welcome Indian voter.



I am afraid the only crackhead is the OP


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> is it true ? link ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congress ki priyanka chaturvedi ko troll karo mast he


Another blow to Cong as Lucknow unit chief quits | The Indian Express


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. I have crossed *1000* posts in this thread. (not that it's of any significance.. just thought will mention it)


Mubarak ho Aapko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sincity

Ravi Nair said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> More impotent ranting by 50 centers.
> 
> My advice, take a break from the internet, from trolling Indians and get out into the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!
> 
> You mean Indian politicians are just like every other democractic politicians except ours is worse because of lax enforcement of law?
> 
> Shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid the only crackhead is the OP


 

You sure your aren't the crackhead inject heroin in your vein before you cast your vote? how bout smoke the opium pipe before you vote for your crack dealer?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Mubarak ho Aapko


aray thank youji!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

It all depends on Turnout percentage on 17th !!! Will urban voters go out and vote !!! That is the crucial factor and the one that will decide this polls.

Folks lets not repeat 2004.


----------



## IndoUS

Fail, please get some knowledge in India's government election process. The Indian people don't elect the President, and the President doesn't hold any major power, he is only a figure head. The real power is held by the Prime Minister. As for buying votes, this is no different than what happens in US where parties buy vote by selling people their social welfare, without showing them how much of a deep hole they have created by constantly taking in debt to keep their welfare program running. But then again a 50 cent poster wouldn't understand it.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/455782444676157440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

sreekumar said:


> ohh Mr poor guyWe know who is crooks and who is good.This is what someone like you who dont know anything about India or its election method pass a comment about us.Your only knowledge about India and its election is that article .So better stay with it
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry all Indians are not like you.


Why are you debating with a troll?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

sincity said:


> You sure your aren't the crackhead inject heroin in your vein before you cast your vote? how bout smoke the opium pipe before you vote for your crack dealer?



Keep going mate, you are entertaining I will give you that.


----------



## sincity

IndoUS said:


> Fail, please get some knowledge in India's government election process. The Indian people don't elect the President, and the President doesn't hold any major power, he is only a figure head. The real power is held by the Prime Minister. As for buying votes, this is no different than what happens in US where parties buy vote by selling people their social welfare, without showing them how much of a deep hole they have created by constantly taking in debt to keep their welfare program running. But then again a 50 cent poster wouldn't understand it.


 


Hey India government have US beat on corrupt and rig election, cheap high can get Indian crooks into power, welfare system in the US been establish since the great depression, no crook politician in washington would be gullible enough to drug the population for vote only happen in India voter can be inject with heroin and vote as the same time.


----------



## INDIC

@sincity Seems you have started this thread to glorify communism.


----------



## sincity

Ravi Nair said:


> Keep going mate, you are entertaining I will give you that.


 


What more entertainment to know a bunch of illiterate drug addict are the vote bank in India politic.

Funny to see the scam Indian politician pull off on the crackhead in India, largest crackhead election in the world.


----------



## IndoUS

sincity said:


> Hey India government have US beat on corrupt and rig election, cheap high can get Indian crooks into power, welfare system in the US been establish since the great depression, no crook politician in washington would be gullible enough to drug the population for vote only happen in India voter can be inject with heroin and vote as the same time.



Yet it happening, social security is gone down the drain, government is taking out new welfare program after another without any financial accountability, whether it be Obamacare or unemployment checks. The debt isn't going down rather up constantly.


----------



## INDIC

Ravi Nair said:


> Keep going mate, you are entertaining I will give you that.



@sincity seems rights, unless whole world is not dressed like this, you won't see equality in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sincity

IndoUS said:


> Yet it happening, social security is gone down the drain, government is taking out new welfare program after another without any financial accountability, whether it be Obamacare or unemployment checks. The debt isn't going down rather up constantly.


 


What are you worry about US welfare system, don't worry your Indian H1N visa not enough to cover for the cost of US welfare system.

Stop bragging about India democracy system, India democracy deep root in feudal system.


----------



## IndoUS

sincity said:


> What are you worry about US welfare system, don't worry your Indian H1N visa not enough to cover for the cost of US welfare system.


Because I am a US citizen, I pay taxes, and pay for these welfare programs, which go to lazy bums who sit at home and live of these programs without going out to find a job, by the way I live in Detroit, have lived here for the past 8 yrs and know how much of a terrible condition the federal government and local government have created because of their appeasement policy of welfare, I see it everyday. And most of all my medical insurance just went through the roof because of the stupid obamacare law which aims to provide health insurance for everyone without taking into account that most people can't even afford these plans, so they are forcing the burden on other people.


----------



## Chronos

sincity said:


> What more entertainment to know a bunch of illiterate drug addict are the vote bank in India politic.
> 
> Funny to see the scam Indian politician pull off on the crackhead in India, largest crackhead election in the world.



Keep going mate, I am having a laugh here.


----------



## sincity

IndoUS said:


> Because I am a US citizen, I pay taxes, and pay for these welfare programs, which go to lazy bums who sit at home and live of these programs without going out to find a job, by the way I live in Detroit, have lived here for the past 8 yrs and know how much of a terrible condition the federal government and local government have created because of their appeasement policy of welfare, I see it everyday. And most of all my medical insurance just went through the roof because of the stupid obamacare law which aims to provide health insurance for everyone without taking into account that most people can't even afford these plans, so they are forcing the burden on other people.


 

How the **** you know I'm on welfare? you have the right not to pay taxes, you can't protest against the system and refuse to pay taxes. You can be a lazy bum and not pay any taxes, no one in the US force you into labor camp.



sincity said:


> How the **** you know I'm on welfare? you have the right not to pay taxes, you can't protest against the system and refuse to pay taxes. You can be a lazy bum and not pay any taxes, no one in the US force you into labor camp.


 


You work and earn a pay check then your *** have to pay taxes, you can get pay under the table without paying any taxes but make sure the IRS not after your ***.


----------



## T90TankGuy

Can never understand some Chinese members here. they seem so insecure about India. we are in many fields far behind them but they still feel the need to show them self's superior. 
Is it that they have no confidence in them self's or their state?
@Roybot @arp2041 @Solar65 @indoguy @chak de INDIA @Guynextdoor2


----------



## INDIC

sincity said:


> How the **** you know I'm on welfare? you have the right not to pay taxes, you can't protest against the system and refuse to pay taxes. You can be a lazy bum and not pay any taxes, no one in the US force you into labor camp.



I believe you should return back to your land of milk and honey in your sweatshop and protect yourself from 'evil' democracy.


----------



## sincity

INDIC said:


> I believe you should return back to your land of milk and honey in your sweatshop and protect yourself from 'evil' democracy.


 


Who are you asking me to return where I came from?


----------



## IndoUS

sincity said:


> How the **** you know I'm on welfare? you have the right not to pay taxes, you can't protest against the system and refuse to pay taxes. You can be a lazy bum and not pay any taxes, no one in the US force you into labor camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You work and earn a pay check then your *** have to pay taxes, you can get pay under the table without paying any taxes but make sure the IRS not after your ***.


Did I say you are on welfare? It is you who are saying it, I said that lazy free loader need to get off their @$$e$ and find a job, and stop relying on other. The government has made people too much dependent on welfare programs rather than making them self-dependent. As for paying under table, please keep your illegal workings toward yourself, people work and pay taxes, so they can enjoy basic need like good roads, police, fire departments and schools for kids. But then there are others who take advantage of the system and, don't pay any taxes and would still like to have working roads and other amenities, without paying for them.


----------



## sincity

A crackhead in India ask me to leave the US?


----------



## jbond197

walwal said:


> This is epic by Shahid Siddique !!! Finally....... the winds of change
> 
> 
> View attachment 24637


Zafar Sareshwala brought Shahid Siddique into Modi camp some time back.. He has been pro Modi since then..

Its just a matter of time when all the sane ones will come forward and back a person based on honesty/credibility and performance not based on religion..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

sincity said:


> If I'm an Indian I would be upset with this kind of voting buying from my government.



Are you? If pigs had wings they would fly too..


----------



## sincity

IndoUS said:


> Did I say you were on welfare? It is you who are saying it, I said that lazy free loader need to get off their @$$e$ and find a job, and stop relying on other. The government has made people too much dependent on welfare programs rather than making them self-dependent. As for paying under table, please keep your illegal workings toward yourself, people work and pay taxes, so they can enjoy basic need like good roads, police, fire departments and schools for kids. But then there are others who take advantage of the system and, don't pay any taxes and would still like to have working roads and other amenities, without paying for them.


 


People will try not to pay taxes or reduce as much as possible to pay their income taxes. isn't that you don't want to cheat the IRS but you afraid cheating the taxes code will get you jail time and fine.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

well "216" voters take oath to press the button of lotus with me on 17 th Apr. ....

oh yeah so much of single vote power ... now it comes in pack...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoUS

sincity said:


> People will try not to pay taxes or reduce as much as possible to pay their income taxes. isn't that you don't want to cheat the IRS but you afraid cheating the taxes code will get you jail time and fine.



You do realize that the tax system works on tax bracket based on income so cheating is incredibly hard, and will get you caught easily, unless you work under the table which is illegal. As I said those who don't pay taxes don't deserve the amenities that is provided, because they are lazy @$$e$ who don't work properly and don't want to work, rather they want to sit at home and leech off of others.


----------



## INDIC

sincity said:


> Who are you asking me to return where I came from?



Hey you said democracy is evil.


----------



## armchairPrivate

Or with many wives.

Polygamist Zionnghaka Chana courted by every politician in India | Mail Online

*s this India's most important voter? Polygamous sect leader with 39 WIVES and 127 children being courted by every politician to make sure they will receive dozens of ballots*

*Polygamist and sect leader Zionnghaka Chana has become the voter every politician in Mizoram state*
*Mr Chana has a great deal of influence - as he has 27 wives and 127 children all living under one roof*
*'During every election we are much in demand as the winning margins of politicians in this state are slim,' he said*
*Mizoram state is the only one voting this Friday in the fourth of nine stages of voting in Indian election*


----------



## sincity

IndoUS said:


> You do realize that the tax system works on tax bracket based on income so cheating is incredibly hard, and will get you caught easily, unless you work under the table which is illegal. As I said those who don't pay taxes don't deserve the amenities that is provided, because they are lazy @$$e$ who don't work properly and don't want to work, rather they want to sit at home and leech off of others.


 


Leeching off other? Do you know many Indian live in the US also on welfare? I paid my vehicle registration for the right to use the road, I never go to see a doctor when I'm sick, I'm not on welfare or unemployment benefit. You said you pay taxes for me to leech on your hard earn money. Great service for the people since the government provide assistance for the poor to live with. You work because you want to earn a paycheck that come with pay for your income taxes, you don't have to work and pay taxes to support the people on government assistance. Before you come to the US, welfare system already in place to take care the needy, the single mom with children and no job, handicaper, the unemployment benefit for the people that lost their job. You freaking know full well what US offer to the US citizen but you decide to come to the US and apply for citizenship and now you complain your taxes help to pay for welfare system?



INDIC said:


> Hey you said democracy is evil.


 

Democracy run by crook are as much as evil as the communist.


----------



## IndoUS

sincity said:


> Leeching off other? Do you know many Indian live in the US also on welfare? I paid my vehicle registration for the right to use the road, I never go to see a doctor when I'm sick, I'm not on welfare or unemployment benefit. You said you pay taxes for me to leech on your hard earn money. Great service for the people since the government provide assistance for the poor to live with. You work because you want to earn a paycheck that come with pay for your income taxes, you don't have to work and pay taxes to support the people on government assistance. Before you come to the US, welfare system already in place to take care the needy, the single mom with children and no job, handicaper, the unemployment benefit for the people that lost their job. You freaking know full well what US offer to the US citizen but you decide to come to the US and apply for citizenship and now you complain your taxes help to pay for welfare system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democracy run by crook are as much as evil as the communist.



Do you have comprehension problem? Where did I say you are on welfare, I said those who are on welfare and not actively trying to find a job are leechers. Those who don't pay taxes are leechers, and those who expect to be taken care off without personally trying to provide for themselves are leechers. As for Indians in US please go and check the US bureau of statistics website, Indians are one of the highest earning immigrants in the country. I don't mind paying for those who are down on luck, but those who keep taking in welfare, and don't actively try to find a job and provide for themselves are the one I hate.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jbgt90 said:


> Can never understand some Chinese members here. they seem so insecure about India. we are in many fields far behind them but they still feel the need to show them self's superior.
> Is it that they have no confidence in them self's or their state?
> @Roybot @arp2041 @Solar65 @indoguy @chak de INDIA @Guynextdoor2


 
Some of them are jingoistic morons. My recommendation is not to mind them. For every such moron you find a Chauism and a Chinese Dragon, so it's fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sincity

IndoUS said:


> Do you have comprehension problem? Where did I say you are on welfare, I said those who are on welfare and not actively trying to find a job are leechers. Those who don't pay taxes are leechers, and those who expect to be taken care off without personally trying to provide for themselves are leechers. As for Indians in US please go and check the US bureau of statistics website, Indians are one of the highest earning immigrants in the country. I don't mind paying for those who are down on luck, but those who keep taking in welfare, and don't actively try to find a job and provide for themselves are the one I hate.


 


Then you can forfeit your citizenship and move out of the US so you don't need to pay taxes for the leecher in the US, you shouldn't be complaining if you hate the system as much. High number of Indian with high paying job don't mean all Indian with high paying job. Even one Indian rely on welfare to survive whether he on the unemployment benefit or born as a handicap, there proof Indian resided in the US also use the welfare system for support. As I say, you don't have to pay taxes if you don't want to.


----------



## IndoUS

sincity said:


> Then you can forfeit your citizenship and move out of the US so you don't need to pay taxes for the leecher in the US, you shouldn't be complaining if you hate the system as much. High number of Indian with high paying job don't mean all Indian with high paying job. Even one Indian rely on welfare to survive whether he on the unemployment benefit or born as a handicap, there proof Indian resided in the US also use the welfare system for support. As I say, you don't have to pay taxes if you don't want to.



Again goes to show your comprehension skills, people like you are the reason that the country is going down hill. Rather than empowering the people to provide for themselves you people preach for welfare without taking in the cost it is putting on the country's economy. Romney and Republicans were right when they said that the country has become too dependent on these programs.


----------



## arp2041

jbgt90 said:


> Can never understand some Chinese members here. they seem so insecure about India. we are in many fields far behind them but they still feel the need to show them self's superior.
> Is it that they have no confidence in them self's or their state?
> @Roybot @arp2041 @Solar65 @indoguy @chak de INDIA @Guynextdoor2



Weather they accept it or not, but they can't STAND the fact that we can really CHOOSE our Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Guys was there Google Hangout of Modi today? no one's talking about it.............?


----------



## jbond197

Congress is panic-struck.. Rowl Gandhi failed miserably so they want other Gandhis to help..

Varun has betrayed the Gandhi family, says Priyanka Gandhi - Hindustan Times

I am dying to see the most corrupt family of the country behind the bars in Tihar.. All their property should be confiscated and utilized/spent to help poor in the country..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

JAT BALWAN said:


> well "216" voters take oath to press the button of lotus with me on 17 th Apr. ....
> 
> oh yeah so much of single vote power ... now it comes in pack...



You are in Gaziabad right 
Ilmi ko maat jetna dena she sling with YY should loose


----------



## jbond197

Echo_419 said:


> You are in Gaziabad right
> Ilmi ko maat jetna dena she sling with YY should loose


Rajasthan,i think near Bhiwani..

Am i right @JAT BALWAN??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Echo_419 said:


> You are in Gaziabad right
> Ilmi ko maat jetna dena she sling with YY should loose



I'll vote in Rajasthan....
No Imli fimly here.... total rajwada tashal...



jbond197 said:


> Rajasthan,i think near Bhiwani..
> 
> Am i right @JAT BALWAN??



yes... Jhunjhunu it is... 

Sainik jilla of India...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Secular Kwik- To glue "secular"votes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

JAT BALWAN said:


> yes... Jhunjhunu it is...
> 
> Sainik jilla of India...


And you are also in army? Right?


----------



## JAT BALWAN

jbond197 said:


> And you are also in army? Right?



was in army till 2003....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jbond197

JAT BALWAN said:


> was in army till 2003....


 Proud of soldiers like you, Sirji!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

BJP for Bedi as Delhi's Chief Ministerial Candidate -The New Indian Express


----------



## arp2041

Congress' new slogan -"Mein Nahi MOMMA"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Congress' new slogan -"Mein Nahi MOMMA"


yaar yeh Arnab ko kya ho gaya?  I'm starting to dislike this guy.. looks like he is sold out!


----------



## GreenFoe

*Modi Exclusive interview to TV9 telugu *

_HAHA got very angry on marriage question _


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> *Modi Exclusive interview to TV9 telugu *
> 
> _HAHA got very angry on marriage question _


Oh.. now congressis can't claim that the interview was fixed! 

Any links?


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh.. now congressis can't claim that the interview was fixed!
> 
> Any links?



Yes watching live on Tv9,when they post on YT,ill post it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

_KCR urges Telangana voters to 'throw out Andhra parties.'_

KCR urges Telangana voters to 'throw out Andhra parties' | NDTV.com


----------



## GreenFoe

@JanjaWeed @jha @Android @Jason bourne @HariPrasad 
HAHA modi would have walked out if interviewer persisted more on answering the questions we was dodging

Haven't watched it in FULL,just last 10 minutes ,waiting to get upload ,TOUGH questions though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

lol.. just watched a promo clip of Arnab's interview with Raj Thackray. Looks like Mr Thackray was going to punch the lights out of Arnab. Just can't wait to watch...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## kaykay

Disgusted to see some people on social medias are hoping BJP to make India a hindu rashtra. Ignorants!!


----------



## onu1886

GreenFoe said:


> *Modi Exclusive interview to TV9 telugu *
> 
> _HAHA got very angry on marriage question _


What was his reply to this question?


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> What was his reply to this question?



Accha hoga aap esi baaten interview me naa karen(with angry face)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

GreenFoe said:


> Accha hoga aap esi baaten interview me naa karen(with angry face)


Wonder if anybody will have the guts to question the Gandhis on the unnatural deaths in Robert Vadra's family?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Watch preview


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456107093809201153

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456107093809201153


he is quite witty ... people find it hard to believe due to his aura


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> Wonder if anybody will have the guts to question the Gandhis on the unnatural deaths in Robert Vadra's family?



Your correct though he should calm down,these questions will arise .



ranjeet said:


> he is quite witty ... people find it hard to believe due to his aura


irritable too !


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. just watched a promo clip of Arnab's interview with Raj Thackray. Looks like Mr Thackray was going to punch the lights out of Arnab. Just can't wait to watch...


just saw it .. lol only if Raj and Udhav could have stayed together. Its kind of ironic because that's how maratha empire got weakened. fight among the cousins.



GreenFoe said:


> Your correct though he should calm down,these questions will arise .
> 
> 
> irritable too !


I was talking about Modi, not arnab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> irritable too !


Irritable?? Seriously!!


----------



## ranjeet

jbond197 said:


> Irritable?? Seriously!!


I guess he mistook him for Arnab.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> just saw it .. lol only if Raj and Udhav could have stayed together. Its kind of ironic because that's how maratha empire got weakened. fight among the cousins.
> 
> 
> I was talking about Modi, not arnab.


 
And you think Sharad Pawar became CM at 35 because he was born yesterday?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Modi vows to send politicians with criminal background to jail - Video | The Times of India

@jha @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> just saw it .. lol only if Raj and Udhav could have stayed together. Its kind of ironic because that's how maratha empire got weakened. fight among the cousins.
> .



Eventually I think Raj Thackray will dominate marati manus cause & leave Uddav Thackray well behind. Ideally Raj would have been a better successor to Bal Thackray! Uddhav is still surviving due to his father's legacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

GreenFoe said:


> Your correct though he should calm down,these questions will arise .
> 
> 
> irritable too !


Its good if there are some interviews in which Modi gets irritated . Makes him seem human and also people can't accuse him of going only to fixed interviews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And you think Sharad Pawar became CM at 35 because he was born yesterday?


I know ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

ranjeet said:


> I was talking about Modi, not arnab.





jbond197 said:


> Irritable?? Seriously!!



Yes on tough questions ,Modi do get angry and annoyed (more than others).



onu1886 said:


> Its good if there are some interviews in which Modi gets irritated . Makes him seem human and also people can't accuse him of going only to fixed interviews.



EXACTLY!


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Eventually I think Raj Thackray will dominate marati manus cause & leave Uddav Thackray well behind. Ideally Raj would have been a better successor to Bal Thackray! Uddhav is still surviving due to his father's legacy.


Totally agree with it, Raj should have succeed Bala Saheb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

ranjeet said:


> just saw it .. lol only if Raj and Udhav could have stayed together. Its kind of ironic because that's how maratha empire got weakened. fight among the cousins.



Nope Marathas weakened primarily due to feudalism. Central unifying authority of Chhatrapati and Peshwa was considerably weakened and each Maratha warlord Holkars, Shinde etc were like governing their own territory almost independently although the one of the cause leading to fall of peshwas authority was due to infighting among cousins, uncle, nephew etc after the post became hereditary so you are in a way right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Those who have any DOUBT of VARANASI fight...................................

30,000 saffron soldiers take up Modi's fight, 'awaken' Varanasi voters - Hindustan Times

Entire ARMY is fighting what is a Modi Battle!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

@Sidak @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @ranjeet @arp2041 @Android @GreenFoe

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

@Sidak @JanjaWeed @NKVD @chak de INDIA @scorpionx @ranjeet @jha @Android @GreenFoe @levina @Indischer 

TV9 - Ravi Prakash's exclusive interview with Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Android said:


> Nope Marathas weakened primarily due to feudalism. Central unifying authority of Chhatrapati and Peshwa was considerably weakened and each Maratha warlord Holkars, Shinde etc were like governing their own territory almost independently although the one of the cause leading to fall of peshwas authority was due to infighting among cousins, uncle, nephew etc after the post became hereditary so you are in a way right


Mine was more of a layman's point ... not a historically correct one.


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @NKVD @chak de INDIA @scorpionx @ranjeet @jha @Android @GreenFoe @levina @Indischer
> 
> TV9 - Ravi Prakash's exclusive interview with Narendra Modi



great Inter View Indeedfor south


----------



## Parul

Tutor: Madamji say Bharatiyata
Sonia: Bar-tea-atta

Tutor: It's Bhar
Sonia: Bar

Tutor: bh bh BHAR
Sonia:b b BAR

Tutor: Rehne de yaar, Ab ki Baar, Modi Sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> Those who have any DOUBT of VARANASI fight...................................
> 
> 30,000 saffron soldiers take up Modi's fight, 'awaken' Varanasi voters - Hindustan Times
> 
> Entire ARMY is fighting what is a Modi Battle!!!


prachar band ho chuka hai next phase ke liye so we expect some Kejriwal is going to create some drama tomrrow to hog the limelight.


----------



## GreenFoe

@jha @JanjaWeed @Android 

Kya kaha tha ?

* BJP for Bedi as Delhi's Chief Ministerial Candidate *
By Sumit Kumar Singh - NEW DELHI

Published: 15th April 2014 07:12 AM

Last Updated: 15th April 2014 09:01 PM


 Photos 







Bedi was offered the Delhi chief ministerial post before the last Assembly elections held in December, but she had declined the offer. (File photo/EPS)
The BJP is likely to project former super cop Kiran Bedi as its chief ministerial candidate in Delhi, considering that its state unit president Harsh Vardhan could be out of the race if he wins the Chandni Chowk constituency, from where he is expecting to get elected to the 16th Lok Sabha.

The BJP is toying with the idea of asking Bedi to come on board and join the party so that she can be projected as the face of Delhi, when the state Assembly polls are expected to be held after the Lok Sabha polls that ends in mid-May.

A senior state BJP leader said that the former IPS officer was offered the Delhi chief ministerial post before the last Assembly elections held in December, but she had declined the offer.

“The idea behind approaching Bedi again is to counter AAP’s face Arvind Kejriwal in Delhi,” the leader said.

In the last Assembly elections, the party had considered between state leaders Vijay Goel and Harsh Vardhan and ultimately chose the latter, who had a cleaner image. The AAP, led by Arvind Kejriwal, garnered 28 seats in an impressive debut, while the BJP managed to get 31 out of 70 seats.

When Kejriwal resigned and announced that he would contest in the parliamentary polls, senior party leaders approached Bedi to contest from the New Delhi parliamentary seat, but she turned down the offer.

“Before the parliamentary elections in the city, the party again offered her the New Delhi seat to contest in the LS polls, but she had again declined.

Thereafter BJP national spokesperson Meenakshi Lekhi was given New Delhi Parliamentary seat to contest against Congress veteran Ajay Maken,” a party leader said.

The party has indirectly paved the way for Bedi in Delhi Assembly polls by requesting Harsh Vardhan to contest from Chandni Chowk constituency against two-time sitting MP Kapil Sibal.

*Also Read:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Modi Jee in my hometown Bhagalpur... Reviving of Vikramshila should be taken up now...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

NKVD said:


> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @ranjeet @arp2041 @Android @GreenFoe



AK 49 Aarti:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

jha said:


> Modi Jee in my hometown Bhagalpur... Reviving of Vikramshila should be taken up now...


Bhagalpur looks as polarized as ever


----------



## Parul

@jha Modi's Bhagalpur Rally:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*Modis Complete Interview with TV9 - DO WATCH*













TV9 - Ravi Prakash's exclusive interview with Narendra Modi part 4 - YouTube
TV9 - Ravi Prakash's exclusive interview with Narendra Modi part 5 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul




----------



## farhanalee7

New Delhi: Indian state of Bihar District Parnai village called 'Pakistan' has been revealed.
The village has been revealed named Pakistan , with no Muslim Population. After the partition of the subcontinent in 1947 , according to government documents, the name of the village was Pakistan and Muslims in East Pakistan, now Bangladesh , According to Indian media , the majority of residents of Pakistan is supporting former Prime Minister of Gujarat, Modi and wants to see progress and prosperity by voting Narendra Modi 's . Bihar polling in the constituency will be held on April 24 .


----------



## jha

Android said:


> Bhagalpur looks as polarized as ever



Nah.. Bhagalpur is one of most peaceful areas in Bihar.. After that infamous riot, no major communal tension.

We used to play cricket in this ground.. Pretty big.. Haalat kharab ho jaati thi 6 maarne mein.. 

Bhagalpur is one of the few areas where Muslims do vote for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Well, there is Lahore in Virginia too:

Lahore, Virginia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

farhanalee7 said:


> New Delhi: Indian state of Bihar District Parnai village called 'Pakistan' has been revealed.
> The village has been revealed named Pakistan , with no Muslim Population. After the partition of the subcontinent in 1947 , according to government documents, the name of the village was Pakistan and Muslims in East Pakistan, now Bangladesh , According to Indian media , the majority of residents of Pakistan is supporting former Prime Minister of Gujarat, Modi and wants to see progress and prosperity by voting Narendra Modi 's . Bihar polling in the constituency will be held on April 24 .


If I remember right this place was named pakistan in memory of people who left to Pakistan at the time of partition by the locals


----------



## farhanalee7

JustAnotherWomen said:


> If I remember right this place was named pakistan in memory of people who left to Pakistan at the time of partition by the locals


Yes u r right...


----------



## arp2041

GREAT INTERVIEW!!!

All bouncers played with Straight bat!!!

If India TV interview was to target audience of North, this interview was to target the audience of South.

Narendra Modi is a Master Politician, Master Strategist & a Master Administrator.

Guys, we all are very very lucky that we have the opportunity to vote for such a leader.

PLEASE ENSURE A MODI SARKAR THIS TIME..............DON'T BLAME YOURSELF IF THIS OPPORTUNITY PASSES.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

farhanalee7 said:


> Yes u r right...


There is a kashmere gate in delhi and the salt which is used while fasting is called lahori namak


----------



## PlanetWarrior

A majority of Pakistan is supporting Modi. There you have it. Case closed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhanalee7

JustAnotherWomen said:


> There is a kashmere gate in delhi and the salt which is used while fasting is called lahori namak


There is a Delhi Gate In Multan...


----------



## onu1886

If Modi loses in Varanasi, no one will make him PM: Arvind Kejriwal | The Indian Express





The Aam Aadmi Party leader, accompanied by his family members, on Tuesday arrived in the holy city for a month-long campaign.
AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal on Tuesday said if the people of Varanasi defeat Narendra Modi in the elections then no one will make him the next prime minister.

*During an open interaction with the electorate in Varanasi, Kejriwal said, “If the people defeat Modi in Varanasi, then no one will make him the Prime Minister of the country… And moreover the BJP will also get finished.”*

“Loser from Varanasi seat, Modi will not be made PM by anyone,” he repeated.

The AAP chief asked the people “if you Varanasi people make Modi win then what will you get, and if you make him lose from Varanasi then what will you get?”

“…just after the polls conclude on May 16, then the next day on 17th Modi will leave for Vadodara. And then just after one month he will vacate this seat and will go back to retain his Vadodara seat.

“And If you people make him lose from here then a ‘maha-kranti’ (massive revolution) will take place and the politics of honesty will resurrect from this Varanasi city,” he said.

“People are saying here that if Modi becomes Prime Minister then he will make a lot of development of the city… There have been many prime ministers in the country and had they carried out developments in their constituencies… I ask the people here if they (former PMs) could not do so, then will Modi do it?” he said.


“(Jawaharlal) Nehru became PM from Phoolpur and Allahabad constituencies, what developments had he done there… Charan Singh, Indra Gandhi, Rajiv Gandhi, Atalji became PM, had they made developments in their constituencies, has Atalji made any development of Lucknow?” he asked.

Kejriwal asked the people not to get befooled by Modi.

The Aam Aadmi Party leader, accompanied by his family members, on Tuesday arrived in the holy city for a month-long campaign.

He also trained his guns on Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi.

Ye to pura pagal ho gaya hai. Where does he get this inflated sense of self from ?


----------



## GreenFoe

farhanalee7 said:


> There is a Delhi Gate In Multan...



Multan is a very sacred place in indian literature ,old name was 'moolsthan'[place of origin]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

GreenFoe said:


> Multan is a very sacred space in indian literature ,old name was 'moolsthan'[place of origin]


Can u explain bit more. Never heard of it


----------



## arp2041

onu1886 said:


> If Modi loses in Varanasi, no one will make him PM: Arvind Kejriwal | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aam Aadmi Party leader, accompanied by his family members, on Tuesday arrived in the holy city for a month-long campaign.
> AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal on Tuesday said if the people of Varanasi defeat Narendra Modi in the elections then no one will make him the next prime minister.
> 
> *During an open interaction with the electorate in Varanasi, Kejriwal said, “If the people defeat Modi in Varanasi, then no one will make him the Prime Minister of the country… And moreover the BJP will also get finished.”*
> 
> “Loser from Varanasi seat, Modi will not be made PM by anyone,” he repeated.
> 
> The AAP chief asked the people “if you Varanasi people make Modi win then what will you get, and if you make him lose from Varanasi then what will you get?”
> 
> “…just after the polls conclude on May 16, then the next day on 17th Modi will leave for Vadodara. And then just after one month he will vacate this seat and will go back to retain his Vadodara seat.
> 
> “And If you people make him lose from here then a ‘maha-kranti’ (massive revolution) will take place and the politics of honesty will resurrect from this Varanasi city,” he said.
> 
> “People are saying here that if Modi becomes Prime Minister then he will make a lot of development of the city… There have been many prime ministers in the country and had they carried out developments in their constituencies… I ask the people here if they (former PMs) could not do so, then will Modi do it?” he said.
> 
> 
> “(Jawaharlal) Nehru became PM from Phoolpur and Allahabad constituencies, what developments had he done there… Charan Singh, Indra Gandhi, Rajiv Gandhi, Atalji became PM, had they made developments in their constituencies, has Atalji made any development of Lucknow?” he asked.
> 
> Kejriwal asked the people not to get befooled by Modi.
> 
> The Aam Aadmi Party leader, accompanied by his family members, on Tuesday arrived in the holy city for a month-long campaign.
> 
> He also trained his guns on Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> Ye to pura pagal ho gaya hai. Where does he get this inflated sense of self from ?



Yaar ab toh mere pass iskey liye GALI tak nhi bachi hai..........koi iss Chu**** ko batao ki Modi key naam pey toh BJP key erey gerey candidate jeet rhey hai............modi khud kaisey harenge???

teri New Delhi ki assembly seat nhi hai yeh, yeh LS elections hai................

7-10k log aye they uski referendum rally in Varanasi, that too many brought in trains from Delhi.

BHU key interview me EK BANDHA sirf support kar rha tha Kejriwal ko, wo bhi AAP ka worker nikla from Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dawn_news

GreenFoe said:


> Multan is a very sacred space in indian literature ,old name was 'moolsthan'[place of origin]




Sacred space for indian literature what doesn this mean even


----------



## ranjeet

onu1886 said:


> If Modi loses in Varanasi, no one will make him PM: Arvind Kejriwal | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aam Aadmi Party leader, accompanied by his family members, on Tuesday arrived in the holy city for a month-long campaign.
> AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal on Tuesday said if the people of Varanasi defeat Narendra Modi in the elections then no one will make him the next prime minister.
> 
> *During an open interaction with the electorate in Varanasi, Kejriwal said, “If the people defeat Modi in Varanasi, then no one will make him the Prime Minister of the country… And moreover the BJP will also get finished.”*
> 
> “Loser from Varanasi seat, Modi will not be made PM by anyone,” he repeated.
> 
> The AAP chief asked the people “if you Varanasi people make Modi win then what will you get, and if you make him lose from Varanasi then what will you get?”
> 
> “…just after the polls conclude on May 16, then the next day on 17th Modi will leave for Vadodara. And then just after one month he will vacate this seat and will go back to retain his Vadodara seat.
> 
> “And If you people make him lose from here then a ‘maha-kranti’ (massive revolution) will take place and the politics of honesty will resurrect from this Varanasi city,” he said.
> 
> “People are saying here that if Modi becomes Prime Minister then he will make a lot of development of the city… There have been many prime ministers in the country and had they carried out developments in their constituencies… I ask the people here if they (former PMs) could not do so, then will Modi do it?” he said.
> 
> 
> “(Jawaharlal) Nehru became PM from Phoolpur and Allahabad constituencies, what developments had he done there… Charan Singh, Indra Gandhi, Rajiv Gandhi, Atalji became PM, had they made developments in their constituencies, has Atalji made any development of Lucknow?” he asked.
> 
> Kejriwal asked the people not to get befooled by Modi.
> 
> The Aam Aadmi Party leader, accompanied by his family members, on Tuesday arrived in the holy city for a month-long campaign.
> 
> He also trained his guns on Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> Ye to pura pagal ho gaya hai. Where does he get this inflated sense of self from ?



It about high time kejriwal's non sense must be tackled by mid level leaders of BJP. Attack on the performance of AAP's rule in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam

Mumbra near Mumbai is called Pakistan by Mumbaikars. Though it is meant a derogatory for people who stay there.


----------



## GreenFoe

Nuri Natt said:


> Sacred space for indian literature what doesn this mean even



LOL  i wrote space instead of place


----------



## dawn_news

GreenFoe said:


> LOL  i wrote space instead of place



Yes no doubt land of pure is sacred place.


----------



## jaunty

VCheng said:


> Well, there is Lahore in Virginia too:
> 
> Lahore, Virginia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And Delhi, New York - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Also Calcutta, Ohio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

JustAnotherWomen said:


> Can u explain bit more. Never heard of it



Sun temple of multan is highly revered and multan gets frequent mention in indian legends like mahabharatha



Nuri Natt said:


> Yes no doubt land of pure is sacred place.



Yes most early revered sites of indian civilization are now in pakistan,even the most sacred river sindhu


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

There is also place called "Tokyo" in Himachal Pradesh in India.



Gautam said:


> Mumbra near Mumbai is called Pakistan by Mumbaikars. Though it is meant a derogatory for people who stay there.


Never heard that dude.


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

GreenFoe said:


> Sun temple of multan is highly revered and multan gets frequent mention in indian legends like mahabharatha
> 
> 
> 
> Yes most early revered sites of indian civilization are now in pakistan,even the most sacred river sindhu


Hence the origins of the name Hindu


----------



## arp2041

@jha @GreenFoe when is Modi filling Varanasi Nomination & any rally for him schedule there?

I think the crowd during these two events, will completely END the debate around the seat.


----------



## Gautam

Sam Manekshaw said:


> There is also place called "Tokyo" in Himachal Pradesh in India.
> 
> 
> Never heard that dude.


Well we do it. Teasing our Muslim friends who stay there. In a jocking way of course


----------



## GreenFoe

JustAnotherWomen said:


> Hence the origins of the name Hindu



That depends on which basis you take it ,if you take it on _Hapta-handu analogy of avesta_ ,then no .


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> @jha @GreenFoe when is Modi filling Varanasi Nomination & any rally for him schedule there?
> 
> I think the crowd during these two events, will completely END the debate around the seat.



24APR

For Narendra Modi, BJP plans mega show in Varanasi - The Times of India


----------



## JustAnotherWomen

GreenFoe said:


> That depends on which basis you take it ,if you take it on _Hapta-handu analogy of avesta_ ,then no .


What does it say. Hope am not bugging u with all the questions.


----------



## dawn_news

GreenFoe said:


> Yes most early revered sites of indian civilization are now in pakistan,even the most sacred river sindhu



Men you seem to be good guy otherwise i don't let anyone claim our ancestors heritage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet




----------



## GreenFoe

JustAnotherWomen said:


> What does it say. Hope am not bugging u with all the questions.



Hapta-Handu literally means the land of 7 rivers (its termed in Avesta (around 9-10 BCE) as one of the 16 lands created by ahura mazda )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Gautam said:


> Well we do it. Teasing our Muslim friends who stay there. In a jocking way of course


Ok


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> @jha @GreenFoe when is Modi filling Varanasi Nomination & any rally for him schedule there?
> 
> I think the crowd during these two events, will completely END the debate around the seat.


May be in few days ak will realize what he cant stand Modi in varanasi Sangh is already Active in Varnashi even before modi candidature was Anounced i assure you as per sangh internal assement the victory will be over 1 lac votes even if all opposition will combine together may be more in current senario


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> Yaar ab toh mere pass iskey liye GALI tak nhi bachi hai..........koi iss Chu**** ko batao ki Modi key naam pey toh BJP key erey gerey candidate jeet rhey hai............modi khud kaisey harenge???
> 
> teri New Delhi ki assembly seat nhi hai yeh, yeh LS elections hai................
> 
> 7-10k log aye they uski referendum rally in Varanasi, that too many brought in trains from Delhi.
> 
> BHU key interview me EK BANDHA sirf support kar rha tha Kejriwal ko, wo bhi AAP ka worker nikla from Delhi


Isi baat pe Kejri ki chipkali waali meme post karde, Im going to troll aaptards on my fb timeline with that


----------



## GreenFoe

Nuri Natt said:


> Men you seem to be good guy otherwise i don't let anyone claim our ancestors heritage



Its the same thing ,Nazareth will remain to be a city of Semitic people even if concurred by arabs


----------



## onu1886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456105117125976064

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> Isi baat pe Kejri ki chipkali waali meme post karde, Im going to troll aaptards on my fb timeline with that



I think this would do.................








& I am BACK!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Hindustan, Indiana - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GreenFoe

*Boston Brahmin*
Boston Brahmin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ranjeet

onu1886 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456105117125976064



the former law minister of delhi must have asked the ACP of the area to raid the hotel claiming drugs chal raha hai wahan !!!


----------



## arp2041

My Personal Favorite...................






@ExtraOdinary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Shankranthi said:


> That is exactly how it happens. ........ pappu sycophants and mulla brigades soon get laughed out of pdf.
> 
> You have only 32 posts and you are the real feku here.


Wtf is shasi tharror about?


----------



## onu1886

ranjeet said:


> the former law minister of delhi must have asked the ACP of the area to raid the hotel claiming drugs chal raha hai wahan !!!


I think Somnath Bharti tried to take urine sample of hotel owners , that's why no food

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

ranjeet said:


> the former law minister of delhi must have asked the ACP of the area to raid the hotel claiming drugs chal raha hai wahan !!!



He must have been asking for urine sample of bawarchee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

LOL interesting........so these indians hate us, but will name their places on us.


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOL interesting........so these indians hate us, but will name their places on us.


Prodigal troll returns


----------



## Pakistanisage

VCheng said:


> Well, there is Lahore in Virginia too:
> 
> Lahore, Virginia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Yes , there is a " Lahore " in Virginia.

But how many Virgins ... I mean Virginias in Lahore ?


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## armchairPrivate

I called my toilet INDIA.
Every time I flush, I say "G'bye cruel world."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

he-man said:


> Prodigal troll returns






×



armchairPrivate said:


> I called my toilet INDIA.
> Every time I flush, I say "G'bye cruel world."


----------



## janon

GreenFoe said:


> Hapta-Handu literally means the land of 7 rivers (its termed in Avesta (around 9-10 BCE) as one of the 16 lands created by ahura mazda )



The vedic counterpart of that term is "Saptha Sindhu", which may be more familiar to Indians. Many a powerful verse in the Vedas are written about those rivers, and some of the rivers have entire _mandalas_ devoted to them. There are many colourful legends about them in the vedas that became seminal to the idea of "Indianness" in the iron age. Like that of the Bharata tribe crossing the seven rivers.
@JustAnotherWomen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

onu1886 said:


> If Modi loses in Varanasi, no one will make him PM: Arvind Kejriwal | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aam Aadmi Party leader, accompanied by his family members, on Tuesday arrived in the holy city for a month-long campaign.
> AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal on Tuesday said if the people of Varanasi defeat Narendra Modi in the elections then no one will make him the next prime minister.
> 
> *During an open interaction with the electorate in Varanasi, Kejriwal said, “If the people defeat Modi in Varanasi, then no one will make him the Prime Minister of the country… And moreover the BJP will also get finished.”*
> 
> “Loser from Varanasi seat, Modi will not be made PM by anyone,” he repeated.
> 
> The AAP chief asked the people “if you Varanasi people make Modi win then what will you get, and if you make him lose from Varanasi then what will you get?”
> 
> “…just after the polls conclude on May 16, then the next day on 17th Modi will leave for Vadodara. And then just after one month he will vacate this seat and will go back to retain his Vadodara seat.
> 
> “And If you people make him lose from here then a ‘maha-kranti’ (massive revolution) will take place and the politics of honesty will resurrect from this Varanasi city,” he said.
> 
> “People are saying here that if Modi becomes Prime Minister then he will make a lot of development of the city… There have been many prime ministers in the country and had they carried out developments in their constituencies… I ask the people here if they (former PMs) could not do so, then will Modi do it?” he said.
> 
> 
> “(Jawaharlal) Nehru became PM from Phoolpur and Allahabad constituencies, what developments had he done there… Charan Singh, Indra Gandhi, Rajiv Gandhi, Atalji became PM, had they made developments in their constituencies, has Atalji made any development of Lucknow?” he asked.
> 
> Kejriwal asked the people not to get befooled by Modi.
> 
> The Aam Aadmi Party leader, accompanied by his family members, on Tuesday arrived in the holy city for a month-long campaign.
> 
> He also trained his guns on Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> Ye to pura pagal ho gaya hai. Where does he get this inflated sense of self from ?



What an idiot this guy has turned into!! He is talking of Maha Kranti in Varanasi and making a call that if people vote for him and he will solve all their problems.. Like what?? like how he solved all the problems of Delhi.. He is saying that Modi will vacate Varanasi seat. What a loser he is, he thinks everyone is like him..

I am not able to bear listening to him for even a single minute, god knows what AAPTARDS see in him that they are mad about him!!



arp2041 said:


> Yaar ab toh mere pass iskey liye GALI tak nhi bachi hai..........koi iss Chu**** ko batao ki Modi key naam pey toh BJP key erey gerey candidate jeet rhey hai............modi khud kaisey harenge???
> 
> teri New Delhi ki assembly seat nhi hai yeh, yeh LS elections hai................
> 
> 7-10k log aye they uski referendum rally in Varanasi, that too many brought in trains from Delhi.
> 
> BHU key interview me EK BANDHA sirf support kar rha tha Kejriwal ko, wo bhi AAP ka worker nikla from Delhi


He will not be able to save his assembly seat as well. Delhites have realized that they were taken for a ride and this guy used Delhi electorate as a stepping stone..


----------



## Angry Bird

गुमनाम हैं आज भी वतन की खातिर सीने पर
गोली खाने वाले ,

लोग थप्पड़ खाकर मशहूर हुए जा रहे है....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> He will not be able to save his assembly seat as well. Delhites have realized that they were taken for a ride and this guy used Delhi electorate as a stepping stone..



He is banking on wining against Sheila Dikshit in his fight against Modi.............

But what do you think why people call it the team B of Congress?

I think that seat match was already FIXED, many top Congress leaders had stopped campaining for Sheila during last days.

I mean, I can never imagine Dikshit losing her seat, she was the only reason Congress came back to power last time, yes there can be anger against Congress but Dikshit can never lose her own seat. Even I for one was supporting Congress in Delhi only b'coz of Dikshit.

I had seen interviews of Kejri before assembly elections & he was quite confident against Dikshit, I seriously doubt a FIXED MATCH over here.

He needed some Big UPSET to come in LIMELIGHT & that was one.

But Varanasi isn't a ground to fix matches. Hope he will save his guarantee.


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> He is banking on wining against Sheila Dikshit in his fight against Modi.............
> 
> But what do you think why people call it the team B of Congress?
> 
> I think that seat match was already FIXED, many top Congress leaders had stopped campaining for Sheila during last days.
> 
> .


It wasn't fixed but cong in order to defeat bjp backed off from race some days ago,Sheela admitted that(some even say they shifted some vote)..


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> It wasn't fixed but cong in order to defeat bjp backed off from race some days ago,Sheela admitted that(some even say they shifted some vote)..


Also, disillusioned by the infighting within BJP ranks, a lot of genuine BJP voters decided to back AAP in hope of a change. Things have changed now, they are back to the BJP fold again!! I personally know many!!

Now, If Kiran Bedi agrees to the Delhi CM offer from BJP then there is nothing that can stop that from happening!! People just adore Kiran Bedi for the tough cop image she has and also because she has served the city very well in the past!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

Sidak said:


> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @GreenFoe @NKVD @jha @kurup @levina @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @Roybot @ranjeet @ExtraOdinary @cheekybird @walwal @Nair saab @Android @onu1886 @jiki @Indischer @Anonymous @jbond197


What's so funny?

Rahul jeet Gaya?



arp2041 said:


> He is banking on wining against Sheila Dikshit in his fight against Modi.............
> 
> But what do you think why people call it the team B of Congress?
> 
> I think that seat match was already FIXED, many top Congress leaders had stopped campaining for Sheila during last days.
> 
> I mean, *I can never imagine* Dikshit losing her seat, she was the only reason Congress came back to power last time, yes there can be anger against Congress but Dikshit can never lose her own seat. Even I for one was supporting Congress in Delhi only b'coz of Dikshit.
> 
> I had seen interviews of Kejri before assembly elections & he was quite confident against Dikshit, I seriously doubt a FIXED MATCH over here.
> 
> He needed some Big UPSET to come in LIMELIGHT & that was one.
> 
> But Varanasi isn't a ground to fix matches. Hope he will save his guarantee.


You imagine toooo much my friend



NKVD said:


> who gonna stop modi


Rahul Gandhi Aur kon


----------



## cheekybird

GreenFoe said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> NDTV doesnt know whom they are dealing with
> 
> Its NaMo, no one can make him relax for deviate him from 272




Very correct. Namo is a very shrewd politician. He knows the basic rules very well. Nobody can fool him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kaykay said:


> Disgusted to see some people on social medias are hoping BJP to make India a hindu rashtra. Ignorants!!




India is already a Hindu rashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Rahul Gandhi Aur kon




Madam ji Aap ka pappu to gaya smajiye. Exact one month is left.


----------



## Marxist

*Beheaded soldier's family hits out at UPA, SP; says will vote for BJP*

Mathura: In the election season, the disgruntled family of beheaded Indian soldier Hemraj Singh has hit out at the Central and the Uttar Pradesh government, blaming them for making promises and not keeping them. The family now says that it will vote for the Bharatiya Janata Party this time.

It's been over a year since Hemraj's mother lost her son but the tears refuse to dry not just because the brutal end of her 27-year-old, but also because of the government's apathy. After Rajputana Rifle's Lance Naik Hemraj Singh was killed on the Line of Control, his severed head was allegedly paraded by the Pakistan Army. 

Beheaded soldier's family hits out at UPA, SP; says will vote for BJP - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

wolfschanzze said:


> Wtf is shasi tharror about?



......pakistan govt. has promised him wife no 4 if he wins this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GreenFoe said:


> @jha @JanjaWeed @Android
> 
> Kya kaha tha ?
> 
> * BJP for Bedi as Delhi's Chief Ministerial Candidate *
> By Sumit Kumar Singh - NEW DELHI
> 
> Published: 15th April 2014 07:12 AM
> 
> Last Updated: 15th April 2014 09:01 PM
> 
> 
> Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedi was offered the Delhi chief ministerial post before the last Assembly elections held in December, but she had declined the offer. (File photo/EPS)
> The BJP is likely to project former super cop Kiran Bedi as its chief ministerial candidate in Delhi, considering that its state unit president Harsh Vardhan could be out of the race if he wins the Chandni Chowk constituency, from where he is expecting to get elected to the 16th Lok Sabha.
> 
> The BJP is toying with the idea of asking Bedi to come on board and join the party so that she can be projected as the face of Delhi, when the state Assembly polls are expected to be held after the Lok Sabha polls that ends in mid-May.
> 
> A senior state BJP leader said that the former IPS officer was offered the Delhi chief ministerial post before the last Assembly elections held in December, but she had declined the offer.
> 
> “The idea behind approaching Bedi again is to counter AAP’s face Arvind Kejriwal in Delhi,” the leader said.
> 
> In the last Assembly elections, the party had considered between state leaders Vijay Goel and Harsh Vardhan and ultimately chose the latter, who had a cleaner image. The AAP, led by Arvind Kejriwal, garnered 28 seats in an impressive debut, while the BJP managed to get 31 out of 70 seats.
> 
> When Kejriwal resigned and announced that he would contest in the parliamentary polls, senior party leaders approached Bedi to contest from the New Delhi parliamentary seat, but she turned down the offer.
> 
> “Before the parliamentary elections in the city, the party again offered her the New Delhi seat to contest in the LS polls, but she had again declined.
> 
> Thereafter BJP national spokesperson Meenakshi Lekhi was given New Delhi Parliamentary seat to contest against Congress veteran Ajay Maken,” a party leader said.
> 
> The party has indirectly paved the way for Bedi in Delhi Assembly polls by requesting Harsh Vardhan to contest from Chandni Chowk constituency against two-time sitting MP Kapil Sibal.
> 
> *Also Read:*




Final nail in the coffin of AK49 



kaykay said:


> Disgusted to see some people on social medias are hoping BJP to make India a hindu rashtra. Ignorants!!



What is wrong about being a hindu rashtra? We are proud to be a hindu rashtra.

That doesnt mean islam and chirstians will be asked to quit India. 

India will remain to be a country for all religions. However, India will stand for Hinduism (a way of life).

Lot of difference between a taliban islam pak and Hindu India.

Hinduism has given the worl civilization. And we are proud about it.

If you dont like, you are free to migrate to a country of your choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Final nail in the coffin of AK49




AK 49 is a gone case now. No matter how much thappad drama he gets executed, He is neither going to get media attention now nor people are going trust him. AK 49 is a big zero now. He do not have to blame anybody else except himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

jbond197 said:


> Zafar Sareshwala brought Shahid Siddique into Modi camp some time back.. He has been pro Modi since then..
> 
> Its just a matter of time when all the sane ones will come forward and back a person based on honesty/credibility and performance not based on religion..



Zafar gave a tight tight tight slap on Abhishek ' face on NDTV last night. Abhishek was left red faced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

kaykay said:


> Disgusted to see some people on social medias are hoping BJP to make India a hindu rashtra. Ignorants!!



Given the way Congress has appeased muslims for last so many decades, the definition of Hindu rashtra for most of these kids is to have a country where Hindus and Muslims are treated alike..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

walwal said:


> Zafar gave a tight tight tight slap on Abhishek ' face on NDTV last night. Abhishek was left red faced.



Any video link ???


----------



## kaykay

karan.1970 said:


> Given the way Congress has appeased muslims for last so many decades, the definition of Hindu rashtra for most of these kids is to have a country where Hindus and Muslims are treated alike..


Hoping BJP to end all sort of appeasement based on religions and all these religious bigotries should be seperated from govt. and public institutions as Modi says 'Only constitution should be religion of govts and 'India first''.
Its a very good opportunity for BJP to end shops of those who do politics on appeasement and religions, so hoping BJP to grab this chance and make supporters across all religions with India first in mind.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

karan.1970 said:


> Given the way Congress has appeased muslims for last so many decades, the definition of Hindu rashtra for most of these kids is to have a country where Hindus and Muslims are treated alike..



In yesterdays tv9 interview....

Q. Ravi: what will you do to muslims when you become PM.
A. Modi: I dont believe in Hindu, Mulsim, Christian, I inly belive in INDIAN, INDIANism  

*ONE LAW, RULE OF LAW TO ALL INDIANS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

@Sidak @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @KRAIT @scorpionx @onu1886 @madhu_greenleaf @jha @GreenFoe @CorporateAffairs @Guynextdoor2 @jbgt90

@chak de INDIA @Sidak @arp2041 @GreenFoe @Roybot @jha @CorporateAffairs @kurup @Dem!god @NKVD @JanjaWeed


Must watch.


Watch the response from bangaloreans to the Q "Who is it this election"? Nandan or Ananth kumar??


Rajdeep Sardesai @ ground zero: Campaign trail in Bangalore South IBN Karnataka Videos-IBNLive - IBNLive

PS: sorry, if missed anyone.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Before starting for today’s rallies, sitting for an interview with <a href="ANI (ANI_news) on Twitter">@ANI_news</a> editor <a href="Smita Prakash (smitaprakash) on Twitter">@smitaprakash</a> <a href="Twitter / narendramodi: Before starting for today’s ...">pic.twitter.com/Jz13YTsGL4</a></p>&mdash; Narendra Modi (@narendramodi) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456271121554231297">April 16, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

chak de INDIA said:


> Any video link ???



Are fears about Narendra Modi real or exaggerated? Video: NDTV.com

Watch at around 10:00. In fact entire show is unmissable.


----------



## Tshering22

Indian-King said:


> @Aeronaut so many threads are being deliberately created on Modhi for propaganda purpose....plz take proper action.......



Half of them are actually started with the aim of spewing hatred and provoking people. Whether by members of any nationality. 

So far, the only neutral and decent thread on him was posted by a Chinese member which discussed about trade, commerce and industry potential. Remaining all are about 'fascist, communal, hitler, hafiz saeed, rss, goon' blah blah.



manojb said:


> Watched the interview . I felt it was scripted.



Every politician that comes to an interview is intimated about the kind of questions that he or she will receive. 

The same was for Pappu G and the same was for AK-49. 

But the interview with Goswami of Pappu as well as the real story behind AAJ TAK interview with AK-49 when the cameras were rolling despite calling the cut are the real proof. 

BTW, if the theory is that it is scripted and all those cheering for the man were actually paid to do so, it cannot be correct. Varanasi is the proof. Or for that matter take the example of any of Modi's recent rallies.

It would be surprising to claim that the number of his supporters on his interview were 'paid' or BJP workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secularpakistani

Indian-King said:


> @Aeronaut so many threads are being deliberately created on Modhi for propaganda purpose....plz take proper action.......


And yea and people like OP really think we are interested in reading about that terrorist junkie.


----------



## SpArK

At 4 o'clock in the evening.. 

Modi : Soniaji, whats the time?
Sonia : Modiji 4 pm 
Modi :
Sonia : 

Got it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Friei Indien

xyxmt said:


> wow what a looser logic you got, I just hope he can feed world's 30% who are dying of hunger and able to provide toilets to 55% of world's 1/3rd population


of course he will, btw worry about your shithole country


----------



## walwal

Probably no politician had been scrutinized so heavily and incessantly as Mr. Modi. No media was questioned in those days while his every move was screened and now all of a sudden people jumping on naming that interview as scripted. arghhh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

One of the most enlightening speeches made by our potential prime minister - Pappu (Shehzada)


----------



## CorporateAffairs

sarthak said:


> One of the most enlightening speeches made by our potential prime minister - Pappu (Shehzada)


----------



## onu1886

*Kiran Bedi to be Delhi CM candidate, tweets Gadkari*

Kiran Bedi to be Delhi CM candidate, tweets Gadkari - The Times of India

Guys can one of you pls check if this tweet is true . I can't open twitter from office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Namo in rajsthan


----------



## Soumitra

In Bangalore BJP is running a campaign that if you vote for Nilkeni you are actually voting for Rahul Baba and Congress. Good strategy to influence the IT crowd away from him. Ananth Kumar has also stated a campaign on twitter #Ananth4NaMo


----------



## karan.1970

onu1886 said:


> *Kiran Bedi to be Delhi CM candidate, tweets Gadkari*
> 
> Kiran Bedi to be Delhi CM candidate, tweets Gadkari - The Times of India
> 
> Guys can one of you pls check if this tweet is true . I can't open twitter from office.


Seems fake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

karan.1970 said:


> Seems fake


 No such tweet from Gadkari's official account?


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> @Sidak @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @KRAIT @scorpionx @onu1886 @madhu_greenleaf @jha @GreenFoe @CorporateAffairs @Guynextdoor2 @jbgt90
> 
> @chak de INDIA @Sidak @arp2041 @GreenFoe @Roybot @jha @CorporateAffairs @kurup @Dem!god @NKVD @JanjaWeed
> 
> 
> Must watch.
> 
> 
> Watch the response from bangaloreans to the Q "Who is it this election"? Nandan or Ananth kumar??
> 
> 
> Rajdeep Sardesai @ ground zero: Campaign trail in Bangalore South IBN Karnataka Videos-IBNLive - IBNLive
> 
> PS: sorry, if missed anyone.
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Before starting for today’s rallies, sitting for an interview with <a href="ANI (ANI_news) on Twitter">@ANI_news</a> editor <a href="Smita Prakash (smitaprakash) on Twitter">@smitaprakash</a> <a href="Twitter / narendramodi: Before starting for today’s ...">pic.twitter.com/Jz13YTsGL4</a></p>&mdash; Narendra Modi (@narendramodi) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456271121554231297">April 16, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>




Who is winning in Banglore?


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> If Modi loses in Varanasi, no one will make him PM: Arvind Kejriwal | The Indian Express



Isnt this campaigning for Modi..? Wont people vote more enthusiastically for Modi when they hear this..?


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

jha said:


> Isnt this campaigning for Modi..? Wont people vote more enthusiastically for Modi when they hear this..?


He is working hard to split the Muslim votes. He has my support

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> Who is winning in Banglore?



Expect a BJP sweep in Bglr city. Modi has huge wave for him.

Rural karnataka need to watch.

Polling day tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*‘Rajnath who? I know Modi,’ says Raj Thackeray as BJP readies Plan B for Maharashtra polls*

MUMBAI: Raj Thackeray's speech at a poll rally in Jogeshwari on Tuesday was a clear indication that BJP president Rajnath Singh's rebuff has in no way dampened the MNS's enthusiasm for Narendra Modi.

*"My party is supporting Modi. I don't know Singh. I only know Modi and I only know that Modi should become the Prime Minister," he stated. *"Modi-ji said in a recent interview that he can't say no to a party or a group supporting him," Raj added. Put simply, the MNS chief has asked Singh to take a walk.

*Raj announced his party's support to senior BJP leader Gopinath Munde who is contesting from the Beed Lok Sabha constituency.* "There were six phone calls from Munde today. So, I decided to support him too," he said and reminded the gathering that Munde, like Singh, had rebuked him (Raj) for extending unsolicited support to Modi.

Singh snubbed Raj last week for offering support to Modi without the BJP asking for it. Singh heaped some more ridicule on Raj and advised him to either join the NDA as ally or merge his party with the BJP.

Political observers say Raj's 'I-don't-know-who-is-Singh' remark can't be dismissed as mere poll rhetoric. In fact, the retort is, they point out, of a piece with the BJP-MNS' gameplan for the legislative assembly elections in Maharashtra in October this year.
*
Whatever Singh may have said, a section in the state BJP wants the MNS as its poll ally in the state for the Assembly election. This section thinks that the Shiv Sena will never stop getting an upper hand in the saffron alliance because of the seat-sharing arithmetic.*

While the Sena contests 171 of the 288 Assembly seats, the BJP' share is 117. According to the mutually agreed formula finalised in the 1990s by Bal Thackeray and Pramod Mahajan, the party which wins more seats will claim the CMship. "This means the Sena will always get the 'gaddi', while the BJP will always play a second fiddle to the Sena," said a senior BJP functionary on Tuesday.

Irrespective of the outcome of the LS poll, the Sena will insist on the 1990s seat-sharing formula for state polls. BJP strategists claim the formula needs to be reviewed and are clearing the decks for MNS to join the alliance as ally in place of Sena. "*MNS wouldn't mind playing junior ally. Also, CMship will remain with the BJP," said the party functionary*.

‘Rajnath who? I know Modi,’ says Raj Thackeray as BJP readies Plan B for Maharashtra polls - The Times of India


----------



## CorporateAffairs

onu1886 said:


> *Kiran Bedi to be Delhi CM candidate, tweets Gadkari*
> 
> Kiran Bedi to be Delhi CM candidate, tweets Gadkari - The Times of India
> 
> Guys can one of you pls check if this tweet is true . I can't open twitter from office.




Even if it is true, he will not tweet this so early. Ignore the tweet.

But the news cud be a reality for delhi assembly polls.



Soumitra said:


> *‘Rajnath who? I know Modi,’ says Raj Thackeray as BJP readies Plan B for Maharashtra polls*
> 
> MUMBAI: Raj Thackeray's speech at a poll rally in Jogeshwari on Tuesday was a clear indication that BJP president Rajnath Singh's rebuff has in no way dampened the MNS's enthusiasm for Narendra Modi.
> 
> *"My party is supporting Modi. I don't know Singh. I only know Modi and I only know that Modi should become the Prime Minister," he stated. *"Modi-ji said in a recent interview that he can't say no to a party or a group supporting him," Raj added. Put simply, the MNS chief has asked Singh to take a walk.
> 
> *Raj announced his party's support to senior BJP leader Gopinath Munde who is contesting from the Beed Lok Sabha constituency.* "There were six phone calls from Munde today. So, I decided to support him too," he said and reminded the gathering that Munde, like Singh, had rebuked him (Raj) for extending unsolicited support to Modi.
> 
> Singh snubbed Raj last week for offering support to Modi without the BJP asking for it. Singh heaped some more ridicule on Raj and advised him to either join the NDA as ally or merge his party with the BJP.
> 
> Political observers say Raj's 'I-don't-know-who-is-Singh' remark can't be dismissed as mere poll rhetoric. In fact, the retort is, they point out, of a piece with the BJP-MNS' gameplan for the legislative assembly elections in Maharashtra in October this year.
> *Whatever Singh may have said, a section in the state BJP wants the MNS as its poll ally in the state for the Assembly election. This section thinks that the Shiv Sena will never stop getting an upper hand in the saffron alliance because of the seat-sharing arithmetic.*
> 
> While the Sena contests 171 of the 288 Assembly seats, the BJP' share is 117. According to the mutually agreed formula finalised in the 1990s by Bal Thackeray and Pramod Mahajan, the party which wins more seats will claim the CMship. "This means the Sena will always get the 'gaddi', while the BJP will always play a second fiddle to the Sena," said a senior BJP functionary on Tuesday.
> 
> Irrespective of the outcome of the LS poll, the Sena will insist on the 1990s seat-sharing formula for state polls. BJP strategists claim the formula needs to be reviewed and are clearing the decks for MNS to join the alliance as ally in place of Sena. "*MNS wouldn't mind playing junior ally. Also, CMship will remain with the BJP," said the party functionary*.
> 
> ‘Rajnath who? I know Modi,’ says Raj Thackeray as BJP readies Plan B for Maharashtra polls - The Times of India



BJP + SS = MNS can wipe out congress ncp from MH.

Plz uddhav, take out ur ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Lol you should have opened this thread on April 1


Mustunda said:


> Pakistani will not even shit on modi face ..terrorist and killer


Neither it has the capability.Bu many countries like America are doing this thing to Pakistan.


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Expect a BJP sweep in Bglr city. Modi has huge wave for him.
> 
> Rural karnataka need to watch.
> 
> Polling day tomorrow




Best of Luck.

Opinion poll predicts almost half seats for both parties. Let us hope that NAMO wave prevails.


----------



## Soumitra

Kejriwal admitting that decision to quit abruptly was a mistake. Watch interview with Sreenivasan Jain in NDTV.


----------



## ranjeet

What's up with the bollywood's appeal to vote for a secular front? Just because they are appreciated for their creativity doesn't make them political pundits.


----------



## Tshering22

xyxmt said:


> I am giving food for thoughts to unthoughfuls



We have more than enough reasons to get him to power. Thanks for your opinion and perspective.

The main priority is economic growth, territorial integrity, strengthen manufacturing sector, create jobs, safety by civil regulations and more FDI than ever before.

Not religion. (it is difficult for your kind to understand but the priorities here are not about who has got how many people converted... if you get the drift).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Gorkhaland and Manipur people's aspriations with Justice has one mantra*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

xyxmt said:


> how convenient, but you dont need to explain anything to me i am not voting for him, and my left nut doesnt care who becomes your PM



Then why are u trolling like a pro here?


----------



## jha

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Gorkhaland and Manipur people's aspriations with Justice has one mantra*



Good Lord... Darjeeling...? And they say BJP wont win even one seat in Bengal...


----------



## HariPrasad

MST said:


> He is working hard to split the Muslim votes. He has my support




That is why i wanted a strong AAP which may split congress votes. However it didn't happened as expected. Kejri loose his sheen very fast.


----------



## Angry Bird

onu1886 said:


> No such tweet from Gadkari's official account?



It is true & has been reported in TOI.

Kiran Bedi to be Delhi CM candidate, tweets Gadkari - The Times of India


----------



## arp2041

SICK of the debate going on around ELECTIONS...........

abey Corruption ki baat karo, unemployement, poverty, hunger, GDP decline, etc. ki koi toh baat karo..........

Instead Sickularism, 2002, snoopgate, etc.

abey Congress power me hai ki BJP???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> SICK of the debate going on around ELECTIONS...........
> 
> abey Corruption ki baat karo, unemployement, poverty, hunger, GDP decline, etc. ki koi toh baat karo..........
> 
> Instead Sickularism, 2002, snoopgate, etc.
> 
> abey Congress power me hai ki BJP???


Bhai mere.. have you noticed the trend with secular media off late? They are shifting the debate & trying to make this election as secular vs communal instead of the things which you have mentioned. 'cause they know Modi's opponents don't stand a chance if the debate is on corruption, economy & development. I hope the nation has made it's mind up.. & these paid media would fail to divert people's attention no matter how hard they try!


----------



## Echo_419

onu1886 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456105117125976064



What a loser this idiot is



HariPrasad said:


> AK 49 is a gone case now. No matter how much thappad drama he gets executed, He is neither going to get media attention now nor people are going trust him. AK 49 is a big zero now. He do not have to blame anybody else except himself.



Atleast west Delhi seat I can personally guarantee will go to BJP 
Everyone I asked was voting for BJP


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Muslims secure under Modi's leadership: Salim Khan*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Bhai mere.. have you noticed the trend with secular media off late? They are shifting the debate & trying to make this election as secular vs communal instead of the things which you have mentioned. 'cause they know Modi's opponents don't stand a chance if the debate is on corruption, economy & development. I hope the nation has made it's mind up.. & these paid media would fail to divert people's attention no matter how hard they try!



Do you know what, I sense that congress has actually got the feeling that they aren't touching even three digits forget a chance to form Govt. so what they want is a face saver in 115-120 seats. Now that is the fight all about.


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> SICK of the debate going on around ELECTIONS...........
> 
> abey Corruption ki baat karo, unemployement, poverty, hunger, GDP decline, etc. ki koi toh baat karo..........
> 
> Instead Sickularism, 2002, snoopgate, etc.
> 
> abey Congress power me hai ki BJP???



Mahine ki baat hai phir sabh kuch Katam hojayega 
You waited for 10 years what's 1 month


----------



## Dem!god




----------



## Parul

So Sickular Kejriwal started his campaign sorry begging in Varanasi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Do you know what, I sense that congress has actually got the feeling that they aren't touching even three digits forget a chance to form Govt. so what they want is a face saver in 115-120 seats. Now that is the fight all about.


It's the reaction to exit poll results for the ones where polling is already concluded. Congress has gone mad.. no wonder they are going all out with Sonia's TV appeal, Priyanka Gandhi jumping in the fray. It's now or never for them!


----------



## Parul

Join the revolution! To save India or to get drunk?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> It's the reaction to exit poll results for the ones where polling is already concluded. Congress has gone mad.. no wonder they are going all out with Sonia's TV appeal, Priyanka Gandhi jumping in the fray. It's now or never for them!



They have silently sidestepped Rahul baba as they know Rahul is helping BJP more than Congress.............. 

What a leader we have, whenever he faces tough situations, he says, MENAHIMOM


----------



## Parul

So secular...lets unite nationalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

A General Advice to all of you who are travelling from Delhi towards Kanpur and beyond by any medium---Railways or Car.

The picture which is posted here will tell you guys what is the situation of Law and order in the state of Uttar Pradesh. Day before yesterday two coaches of Meerut bound Sangam Express from Allahabad was looted by a gang of armed robbers in Etawah district. The robbers were having high end sophasticated weapons, They looted cash, jwellery and killed 3 junior doctors of Meerut Medical College when tried to save a woman.

Elections are round the corner and no one is safe in the district of Chief Minister Akhilesh Yadav.

Reports confirmed about two dozen people badly injured. The GRP escort who was in the train ran away from the coaches and locked themselves inside toilets to save their own lives. Around 9 such incident of robbery in trains had been reported from Etawah district and nearby areas.

So next time if you are travelling to Kanpur/Lucknow/Kolkata via Etawah Uttar Pradesh be sure to have all arrangements of safety because NO one is safe in Etawah.

UP under Samajwadi Party is rightly called as GUNDA RAJ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

_More people showed up outside my house than for Rahul Gandhi's rallies: Subramanian Swamy _

Subramanian Swamy calls Priyanka Vadra `alcoholic`, Congress workers protest in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

yaar mera I VOTED thread kyo band kar diya


----------



## Parul

Shahid Siddiqui is a former Member of the Parliament of India representing Uttar Pradesh in the Rajya Sabha, the Upper House of the Indian Parliament. He is a journalist and presently chief editor of the Nai Duniya, an Urdu weekly published from Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

lol....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Unity in diversity.The BJP Respects India's Unity in Diversity - Nalin S Kholi on BBC News!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=801460743216939


----------



## Dem!god

Mdhur bhandarkar tweets on MODI........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Priyanka/Rahul says BJP is all about One Man..................How Convenient 

So what is Sonia Ji Madamji, the devi of Bhartiyata & Hindustaniyat doing in Congress?


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

hehehe....
watch this..its funny....

Watch Modi, Rahul & Kejriwal Settle The Political Debate Once & For All With An Epic Rap Battle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

_Vijay Rally held at Leh by Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha (BJYM) Leh._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

वाराणसी के अस्सी घाट में प्रचार करते हुए MODI-fying India के कार्यकर्ता


----------



## Jason bourne

AAPtards lie busted ....  log jaket muffler pahene he kon summer me pahenta he  




To everyone who doubts that @DrKumarVishwas will win Amethi, THIS IS AMETHI. This is revolution. @AamAadmiPartypic.twitter.com/GSWBOOUtYf
12:10pm - 16 Apr 14


----------



## onu1886

Read: Open letter written by Imtiaz Ali, Zoya Akhtar, Vishal Bhardwaj appealing voters to choose a secular party - IBNLive

Dear Fellow-Indians,
The best thing about our country is its cultural diversity, its pluralism - the co-existence of a number of religions and ethnicities over centuries, and hence the blooming of multiple streams of intellectual and artistic thought. And, this has been possible only because Indian society has prided itself on being essentially secular in character, rejecting communal hatred, embracing tolerance.
Today, that very sense of India is vulnerable. The need of the hour is to protect our country's secular foundation. Undoubtedly, corruption and governance are important issues, but we will have to vigilantly work out ways of holding our government accountable to that. However, one thing is clear: India's secular character is not negotiable! Not now, not ever.
As Indian citizens who love our motherland, we appeal to you to vote for the secular party, which is most likely to win in your constituency.
Jai Hind!
Yours
Imtiaz Ali (Writer-Director: Highway, Jab We Met)
Vishal Bhardwaj (Writer-Director: Omkara, Maqbool)
Govind Nihalani (Director: Tamas, Ardh Satya)
Saeed Mirza (Director: Albert Pinto Ko Gussa Kyon Aata Hai)
Zoya Akhtar (Writer-Director: Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara)
Anand Patwardhan (Documentary Film-maker: Jai Bhim Comrade)
Vijay Krishna Acharya (Director: Dhoom 3)
Kabir Khan (Director: Ek Tha Tiger)
Kundan Shah (Director: Jaane Bhi Do Yaaro)
Nandita Das (Director-Actress: Firaaq, Fire)
Hansal Mehta (Director: Shahid)
Anjum Rajabali (Writer: Raajneeti, Satyagraha)
Shubha Mudgal (Singer-Musician)
Swara Bhaskar (Actor: Raanjhana, Tanu Weds Manu)
Aditi Rao Hydari (Actor: Murder 3, Rockstar)
Mahesh Bhatt (Director-Producer: Saaraansh, Jannat)
Anil Mehta (Cinematographer: Lagaan, Jab Tak Hai Jaan)
Saket Chaudhary (Writer-Director: Shaadi Ke Side Effects)
Rakesh Sharma (Documentary Film-maker: Final Solution)
Vinay Shukla (Writer-Director: Godmother)
Kamlesh Pandey (Writer: Rang De Basanti)
Robin Bhatt (Writer: Chennai Express, Krish 3)
Aneesh Pradhan (Tabla Maestro)
Sanjay Chhel (Writer: Rangeela, Yes Boss)
Sameer Anjan (Lyricist: Dhoom 3, Kuch Kuch Hota Hai)
Imteyaz Husain (Writer: Parinda)
Rajesh Dubey (TV Writer: Balika Vadhu)
Vinod Ranganath (TV Writer: Shanti, Swaabhiman)
Jalees Sherwani (Lyricist: Dabang)
Amitabh Shukla (Film Editor: Lagaan)
Sukant Panigrahi (Art Director)
Surabhi Sharma (Documentary Film-maker)
Anusha Khan (Producer)
Bishwadeep Chatterjee (Sound Designer: 3 Idiots)
C.K. Muraleedharan (Cinematographer: 3 Idiots)
Dr Manasee Palshikar (Screenwriter-Teacher)
Jyoti Dogra (Actor:
Joy Sengupta (Actor)
Kauser Munir (Lyricist: Dhoom 3)
Mazahir Rahim (Screenwriter)
Nishant Radhakrishnan (Film Editor: Satyamev Jayate)
Preety Ali (Producer)
Priyanka Borpujari (Screenwriter)
Rajashree (Filmmaker-Teacher)
Ruchika Oberoi (Film-maker)
Rukmini Sen (Screenwriter and TV Journalist)
Sameera Iyengar (Theatre activist)
Sharad Tripathi (Screenwriter)
Shivani Tibrewala Chand (Playwright)
Siminatini Dhuru (Activist)
Sona Jain (Film-maker)
Tushar Gandhi (Activist)
*Teesta Setalvaad (Activist) 
*
Javed Anand (Activist)

F*****g Teesta ...this bitch is back...seems like being out on bail is making her desperate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

'Chai and paanwalahs' eye nomination date with Narendra Modi in Varanasi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## indiatester

onu1886 said:


> Read: Open letter written by Imtiaz Ali, Zoya Akhtar, Vishal Bhardwaj appealing voters to choose a secular party - IBNLive


Did they mean BJP?


----------



## onu1886

indiatester said:


> Did they mean BJP?


 they are asking people to vote against BJP


----------



## indiatester

onu1886 said:


> they are asking people to vote against BJP


Oh c'mon. I was asking a rhetorical question.


----------



## Parul

Smriti Irani on her way to file nomination:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> Smriti Irani on her way to file nomination:



Crowd to achchhi hai... Wish her luck...


----------



## Manvantaratruti

onu1886 said:


> they are asking people to vote against BJP



You are mistaken, They have asked us to vote for a secular party. BJP is the only secular party in India so the choice is clear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

Tshering22 said:


> We have more than enough reasons to get him to power. Thanks for your opinion and perspective.
> 
> The main priority is economic growth, territorial integrity, strengthen manufacturing sector, create jobs, safety by civil regulations and more FDI than ever before.
> 
> Not religion. *(**it is difficult for your kind to understand but the priorities here are not about who has got how many people converted... if you get the drift)*.



If i answer your stupidity then it will be called trolling
but your first priority should be to feed the hungry so when i meet someone here and they mistake me as Indian they dont look at me like some hungry man and dont offer me food before the meeting, India is giving a bad name to all south indians living in the west



jaunty said:


> Where is that?



were looking for the plate?


----------



## SouthDesi

Does any one have latest numbers projected by 5forty3.in ? If so, please share...


----------



## Soumitra

Latest Modi interview to ANI

I was not silent on Gujarat riots, Narendra Modi says - The Times of India


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Secularpakistani said:


> And yea and people like OP really think we are interested in reading about that terrorist junkie.



But, you posted here so you must have read the article about that terrorist junkie right


----------



## arp2041

onu1886 said:


> Read: Open letter written by Imtiaz Ali, Zoya Akhtar, Vishal Bhardwaj appealing voters to choose a secular party - IBNLive
> 
> Dear Fellow-Indians,
> The best thing about our country is its cultural diversity, its pluralism - the co-existence of a number of religions and ethnicities over centuries, and hence the blooming of multiple streams of intellectual and artistic thought. And, this has been possible only because Indian society has prided itself on being essentially secular in character, rejecting communal hatred, embracing tolerance.
> Today, that very sense of India is vulnerable. The need of the hour is to protect our country's secular foundation. Undoubtedly, corruption and governance are important issues, but we will have to vigilantly work out ways of holding our government accountable to that. However, one thing is clear: India's secular character is not negotiable! Not now, not ever.
> As Indian citizens who love our motherland, we appeal to you to vote for the secular party, which is most likely to win in your constituency.
> Jai Hind!
> Yours
> Imtiaz Ali (Writer-Director: Highway, Jab We Met)
> Vishal Bhardwaj (Writer-Director: Omkara, Maqbool)
> Govind Nihalani (Director: Tamas, Ardh Satya)
> Saeed Mirza (Director: Albert Pinto Ko Gussa Kyon Aata Hai)
> Zoya Akhtar (Writer-Director: Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara)
> Anand Patwardhan (Documentary Film-maker: Jai Bhim Comrade)
> Vijay Krishna Acharya (Director: Dhoom 3)
> Kabir Khan (Director: Ek Tha Tiger)
> Kundan Shah (Director: Jaane Bhi Do Yaaro)
> Nandita Das (Director-Actress: Firaaq, Fire)
> Hansal Mehta (Director: Shahid)
> Anjum Rajabali (Writer: Raajneeti, Satyagraha)
> Shubha Mudgal (Singer-Musician)
> Swara Bhaskar (Actor: Raanjhana, Tanu Weds Manu)
> Aditi Rao Hydari (Actor: Murder 3, Rockstar)
> Mahesh Bhatt (Director-Producer: Saaraansh, Jannat)
> Anil Mehta (Cinematographer: Lagaan, Jab Tak Hai Jaan)
> Saket Chaudhary (Writer-Director: Shaadi Ke Side Effects)
> Rakesh Sharma (Documentary Film-maker: Final Solution)
> Vinay Shukla (Writer-Director: Godmother)
> Kamlesh Pandey (Writer: Rang De Basanti)
> Robin Bhatt (Writer: Chennai Express, Krish 3)
> Aneesh Pradhan (Tabla Maestro)
> Sanjay Chhel (Writer: Rangeela, Yes Boss)
> Sameer Anjan (Lyricist: Dhoom 3, Kuch Kuch Hota Hai)
> Imteyaz Husain (Writer: Parinda)
> Rajesh Dubey (TV Writer: Balika Vadhu)
> Vinod Ranganath (TV Writer: Shanti, Swaabhiman)
> Jalees Sherwani (Lyricist: Dabang)
> Amitabh Shukla (Film Editor: Lagaan)
> Sukant Panigrahi (Art Director)
> Surabhi Sharma (Documentary Film-maker)
> Anusha Khan (Producer)
> Bishwadeep Chatterjee (Sound Designer: 3 Idiots)
> C.K. Muraleedharan (Cinematographer: 3 Idiots)
> Dr Manasee Palshikar (Screenwriter-Teacher)
> Jyoti Dogra (Actor:
> Joy Sengupta (Actor)
> Kauser Munir (Lyricist: Dhoom 3)
> Mazahir Rahim (Screenwriter)
> Nishant Radhakrishnan (Film Editor: Satyamev Jayate)
> Preety Ali (Producer)
> Priyanka Borpujari (Screenwriter)
> Rajashree (Filmmaker-Teacher)
> Ruchika Oberoi (Film-maker)
> Rukmini Sen (Screenwriter and TV Journalist)
> Sameera Iyengar (Theatre activist)
> Sharad Tripathi (Screenwriter)
> Shivani Tibrewala Chand (Playwright)
> Siminatini Dhuru (Activist)
> Sona Jain (Film-maker)
> Tushar Gandhi (Activist)
> *Teesta Setalvaad (Activist)
> *
> Javed Anand (Activist)
> 
> F*****g Teesta ...this bitch is back...seems like being out on bail is making her desperate



Guys, you do know that Bollywood has huge, huge influence of the Underworld, so is this letter, voice of Bollywood or the D-Company??


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Biggest round of LS elections tomorrow, fight for 121 seats spread in 12 states*



> The single largest round of voting will unfold across 12 states on Thursday, setting the stage for a final push from parties for the business end of the world’s largest elections.
> 
> More than 195 million voters will have their say in 121 seats and decide the electoral fortunes of the old guard, some tipped to be generation next leaders and many high-profile debutants. Overall, 1,762 candidates are in the fray.
> 
> The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) had won 44 of these seats in 2009 and the Congress 37.
> 
> Karnataka, which gave the BJP its first government in the south, will see voting for all its 28 seats in one go.
> 
> After losing power to the Congress in the state, but the BJP has brought back former chief minister BS Yeddyurappa and Bellary star B Sreeramulu after a brief spells of separation in pursuit of a strong showing nationally.
> 
> Former IT czar Nandan Nilekani’s debut in Bangalore South has also triggered pan-Indian interest.
> 
> The next biggest tranche of seats, 20, will be decided in Rajasthan. The BJP swept the assembly polls last year and pollsters see it on course for a rousing performance.
> 
> The saffron party is aiming for a sweep, but the Congress has put young turk Sachin Pilot in charge of its challenge and is keeping a close watch on seats where the ruling party is facing dissent over selection of candidates.
> 
> The journey of Jaswant Singh, expelled by the BJP for deciding to contest as an independent from Barmer, is one of the most followed from the state along with Olympic silver-medallist shooter Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore’s electoral debut.
> 
> Maharashtra will see voting in 19 seats across the arid, backward region of Marathwada, the sugar-rich belt in the western part of the state and a part of coastal Konkan.
> 
> This round has an interesting mix of candidates. Old guard such as Union home minister Sushilkumar Shinde, Ashok Chavan and Gopinath Munde are in the fray along with second-generation leaders such as Supriya Sule and Nilesh Narayan Rane.
> 
> In Uttar Pradesh, voting will be held in 11 constituencies. Former union minister and BJP candidate Maneka Gandhi is trying her luck for the seventh time in a Lok Sabha contest, from Pilibhit.
> 
> In Odisha, chief minister Naveen Patnaik’s apparently unshakable credentials will be tested in polling for 11 seats including capital Bhubaneswar.
> 
> In Madhya Pradesh, polling will be held for 10 seats including capital Bhopal and Gwalior. The ruling BJP has been on a winning streak in the state polls, but the Congress and its key candidate, Jyotiraditya Scindia, will be hoping to turn the tables. Poll projections, however, are not too promising for the Congress.
> 
> In Bihar, voting will be for 7 seats. The political dynamics of Bihar changed following the split between the chief minister Nitish Kumar’s Janata Dal (United) and the BJP. Another turning point came after Lok Janshakti Party (LJP) chief Ram Vilas Paswan joined hands with the BJP.
> 
> Pollsters see the BJP gaining at JD(U)’s expense in the national polls even though Nitish’s ratings are said to be high in his state.
> 
> Actor-turned-politician Shatrughan Sinha, former union home secretary RK Singh and Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD) chief Lalu Prasad's daughter Misa Bharti are among the big names in fray.
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Coverage: My India My Vote*
> 
> Polling gets off the ground in West Bengal, covering four constituencies including Darjeeling from where football star Bhaichung Bhutia is the Trinamool Congress candidate.
> 
> In Maoist-hit Chhattisgarh, three seats go to polls. Veteran Congress leader Ajit Jogi is contesting from Mahasamund, while chief minister Raman Singh's son Abhishek Singh is making his electoral debut in Rajnandgaon.
> 
> In Jharkhand, another state affected by Maoist violence, polling will be held for six seats including capital Ranchi and steel hub Jamshedpur.
> 
> In Jammu and Kashmir, Udhampur goes to polls. Union health minister Ghulam Nabi Azad is contesting from the seat.
> 
> In Manipur, voting for the Inner Manipur seat will complete the polling process in the state. Congress holds both seats in the state.
> Biggest round of LS elections tomorrow, fight for 121 seats spread in 12 states - Hindustan Times



@GreenFoe would be looking forward for your forecast by end of tomorrow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Guys, you do know that Bollywood has huge, huge influence of the Underworld, so is this letter, voice of Bollywood or the D-Company??



Does anyone in the list sound like a person who needed to be coerced into signing such a letter? Besides, they've only appealed people to vote for a secular party. The definition of who's secular and who isn't will vary from person to person. The way I see it, none of the Parties are secular in spirit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

चुनाव प्रचार में राहुल बाबा के साथ अब सोनिया और प्रियंका भी साथ दे रही हैं। तो हम कह सकते हैं कि "मोदी जी से लड़ने में राहुल बाबा की माँ बहन एक हो गयी हैं" :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dash

Jason bourne said:


> चुनाव प्रचार में राहुल बाबा के साथ अब सोनिया और प्रियंका भी साथ दे रही हैं। तो हम कह सकते हैं कि "मोदी जी से लड़ने में राहुल बाबा की माँ बहन एक हो गयी हैं" :-D


.......kahan se leke ajate ho bhai ese jokes...


----------



## jbond197

*Maharashtra*

Northern and Vidharbha parts of this second largest state went to polls on the 10th of April and our survey had a sample size of 624 spread out in 11 assembly segments of 4 parliamentary constituencies. Our representative sampling was well spread out across the demographic profile of Vidharbha and included the following;







We then extrapolated the sample data to our own social profile of Vidharbha using the latest Census numbers to add adequate weightage to different ethnic groups/castes in order to arrive at the right representative model. Based on this model we converted the vote-shares of different parties accordingly to arrive at the final numbers.





In 2009, in these 10 seats that went to polls on the 10th of April, BJP-SS had an advantage of only 0.5% in terms of vote-share which is why both NDA and UPA shared 5 parliamentary seats each. This time our mathematical model projects a clear 4% lead to BJP-SS in these seats which usually means exponential gains in terms of number of seats. For the vote-to seat conversion, we have taken multiple parameters into consideration like inter-parliamentary constituency vote-share difference, historic vote-share data of individual parliamentary seat, intra assembly segment wise vote-share differential and demographic divide of percentage of votes in each individual seat. Based on these parameters we have projected a clear victory for BJP-SS in 8 parliamentary seats and 2 have gone to Congress-NCP.






*Haryana*

This is a state that was looking interestingly poised on the voting day on 10th when BJP and Congress looked like being on an equal footing, based on our overall vote-share data. Once we dived deeper into those numbers, we began to realize the real picture as seat after seat seems to have voted to defeat Congress but the anti-Congress vote seems to have split among the opposition parties, so what looked like even-stevens turned out to be a skewed picture with an anti-Congress vote getting divided. This is why the demographic profiling of any data collection exercise is very important. Our sample size in Haryana was 1035 spread across 4 parliamentary seats and gave adequate social representation to all sections of the Haryana society.







In our over emphasis on the Congress decline story, we tend to forget another important story, that of BSP’s decline. 2014 will probably be remembered as an election that saw almost the complete decimation of this north Indian Dalit party which had once emerged as a potential national player. For instance, here in Haryana, BSP had 16% vote-share in the 2009 parliamentary election, which has now literally come down to a third at about 6%. This is a decline that we have been seeing for the last couple of years when Mayawati’s party had lost almost all its base in a string of state elections – especially late last year when BSP lost its moorings in MP, Rajasthan and Delhi where it had emerged as the third pole over the last 2 decades. Unless Mayawti takes timely action, BSP will suffer almost terminal decline in the next few years.

Another phenomenon of this Haryana election is AAP’s performance of winning double-digit vote-share, although not winning any seats. For a party that has just about started its political innings, getting double digit vote-share in at least 3 states is an achievement that it can be proud of, but for the impossibly high ambitions the party and its supporters seem to have about 2014. If the party remains focussed as a long term player, it can possibly emerge as a serious contender in parts of India within a decade.






BJP is suffering in Haryana, despite a pro-Modi wave against the Congress because it didn’t get its alliance mathematics right. Had it been able to form a broader coalition with INLD, the NDA could have made a clean sweep of this important state. Many voters, especially the Jat voters were in the belief that a vote for INLD was also a vote for Modi, which seems to have cost at least 2 seats for the BJP.




*Delhi*

Our sample size for Delhi was 1631 spread across 11 assembly segments of 4 parliamentary seats. We also then got survey data from a third party source for the remaining 2 parliamentary seats. Using this entire data we have made the vote-share and seat-share projections with an overall sample size of 2148.









*Odisha*

The sample size for this eastern state was 690 spread across 6 parliamentary constituencies. What is surprising is that BJP has emerged as a very close second to the BJD while Congress has been relegated to a distant third in this eastern state where it was hitherto believed that BJP had lost its entire base after its alliance with Biju Janata Dal broke-off in 2009. Two important caveats before we post the results; 1] This is only limited to parliamentary election as the survey was not done for the parallel assembly polls and 2] 5Forty3 was not directly involved in this Odisha survey due to lack of infrastructure in Eastern India so it was outsourced to another independent organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

*Overall Seat Projections till 12th April polling*

We also have numbers from three smaller north Indian states of Assam, Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand based on which we have done our final seat-share projections till the 12th of April when elections have held in 110 parliamentary seats of 20 states and union territories.






[Kerala is based on CSDS and other agencies pre-poll numbers. Non-Assam North-East is based on ground reports and past electoral data]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@jbond197 dil khush kardiya oye.......MP, UP & Bihar key bhi opionion poll mila de toh NDA getting around 50+% seats out of 91 

Also, add 2 of INLD.


----------



## drunken-monke

jbond197 said:


> *Maharashtra*
> 
> Northern and Vidharbha parts of this second largest state went to polls on the 10th of April and our survey had a sample size of 624 spread out in 11 assembly segments of 4 parliamentary constituencies. Our representative sampling was well spread out across the demographic profile of Vidharbha and included the following;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then extrapolated the sample data to our own social profile of Vidharbha using the latest Census numbers to add adequate weightage to different ethnic groups/castes in order to arrive at the right representative model. Based on this model we converted the vote-shares of different parties accordingly to arrive at the final numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2009, in these 10 seats that went to polls on the 10th of April, BJP-SS had an advantage of only 0.5% in terms of vote-share which is why both NDA and UPA shared 5 parliamentary seats each. This time our mathematical model projects a clear 4% lead to BJP-SS in these seats which usually means exponential gains in terms of number of seats. For the vote-to seat conversion, we have taken multiple parameters into consideration like inter-parliamentary constituency vote-share difference, historic vote-share data of individual parliamentary seat, intra assembly segment wise vote-share differential and demographic divide of percentage of votes in each individual seat. Based on these parameters we have projected a clear victory for BJP-SS in 8 parliamentary seats and 2 have gone to Congress-NCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haryana*
> 
> This is a state that was looking interestingly poised on the voting day on 10th when BJP and Congress looked like being on an equal footing, based on our overall vote-share data. Once we dived deeper into those numbers, we began to realize the real picture as seat after seat seems to have voted to defeat Congress but the anti-Congress vote seems to have split among the opposition parties, so what looked like even-stevens turned out to be a skewed picture with an anti-Congress vote getting divided. This is why the demographic profiling of any data collection exercise is very important. Our sample size in Haryana was 1035 spread across 4 parliamentary seats and gave adequate social representation to all sections of the Haryana society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In our over emphasis on the Congress decline story, we tend to forget another important story, that of BSP’s decline. 2014 will probably be remembered as an election that saw almost the complete decimation of this north Indian Dalit party which had once emerged as a potential national player. For instance, here in Haryana, BSP had 16% vote-share in the 2009 parliamentary election, which has now literally come down to a third at about 6%. This is a decline that we have been seeing for the last couple of years when Mayawati’s party had lost almost all its base in a string of state elections – especially late last year when BSP lost its moorings in MP, Rajasthan and Delhi where it had emerged as the third pole over the last 2 decades. Unless Mayawti takes timely action, BSP will suffer almost terminal decline in the next few years.
> 
> Another phenomenon of this Haryana election is AAP’s performance of winning double-digit vote-share, although not winning any seats. For a party that has just about started its political innings, getting double digit vote-share in at least 3 states is an achievement that it can be proud of, but for the impossibly high ambitions the party and its supporters seem to have about 2014. If the party remains focussed as a long term player, it can possibly emerge as a serious contender in parts of India within a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJP is suffering in Haryana, despite a pro-Modi wave against the Congress because it didn’t get its alliance mathematics right. Had it been able to form a broader coalition with INLD, the NDA could have made a clean sweep of this important state. Many voters, especially the Jat voters were in the belief that a vote for INLD was also a vote for Modi, which seems to have cost at least 2 seats for the BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Delhi*
> 
> Our sample size for Delhi was 1631 spread across 11 assembly segments of 4 parliamentary seats. We also then got survey data from a third party source for the remaining 2 parliamentary seats. Using this entire data we have made the vote-share and seat-share projections with an overall sample size of 2148.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Odisha*
> 
> The sample size for this eastern state was 690 spread across 6 parliamentary constituencies. What is surprising is that BJP has emerged as a very close second to the BJD while Congress has been relegated to a distant third in this eastern state where it was hitherto believed that BJP had lost its entire base after its alliance with Biju Janata Dal broke-off in 2009. Two important caveats before we post the results; 1] This is only limited to parliamentary election as the survey was not done for the parallel assembly polls and 2] 5Forty3 was not directly involved in this Odisha survey due to lack of infrastructure in Eastern India so it was outsourced to another independent organization.


In Vidarbha, thoes two seats which might go to Congess/UPA are Nagpur and Bhandara/Gondia. But both seats have 50% 50% win probability for both parties.. At nagpur, if BSP and and one Independant candidate gets majority votes of SC, then BJP will win otherwise congress may triumph... Nitin Gadkari is contesting from there.. Other seat is Gondia/Bhandara, there is every chance that prafula patel may loose depending on the SC votes.. *I voted there to BJP candidate..* 

There is every possibility that BJP/Shiv sena may make a clean sweep in Vidarbha 10/10.. Just need to wait till 16th...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> @jbond197 dil khush kardiya oye.......MP, UP & Bihar key bhi opionion poll mila de toh NDA getting around 50+% seats out of 91
> 
> Also, add 2 of INLD.


Yeah, I was specially happy looking at clean sweep in Delhi and good chunk of seats in Orissa..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Yeah, I was specially happy looking at clean sweep in Delhi and good chunk of seats in Orissa..


Does that mean AAP will draw a blank in this election? That would be a proper 'baba ji thullu' moment for Krazywal & his gang of AAPturds!


----------



## jbond197

drunken-monke said:


> In Vidarbha, thoes two seats which might go to Congess/UPA are Nagpur and Bhandara/Gondia. But both seats have 50% 50% win probability for both parties.. At nagpur, if BSP and and one Independant candidate gets majority votes of SC, then BJP will win otherwise congress may triumph... Nitin Gadkari is contesting from there.. Other seat is Gondia/Bhandara, there is every chance that prafula patel may loose depending on the SC votes.. *I voted there to BJP candidate..*
> 
> There is every possibility that BJP/Shiv sena may make a clean sweep in Vidarbha 10/10.. Just need to wait till 16th...



That will be nice if BJP can clean sweep Vidharbha as well. The more the merier..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> That will be nice if BJP can clean sweep Vidharbha as well. The more the merier..



Bhai mere, now i m understanding the frustration & desperation among Congress' ranks 

@JanjaWeed @Sidak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> Does that mean AAP will draw a blank in this election? That would be a proper 'baba ji thullu' moment for Krazywal & his gang of AAPturds!


Mate, these are just projections, the real numbers may vary but I really wish these numbers comes out to be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> Mate, these are just projections, the real numbers may vary but I really wish these numbers comes out to be true.



Not prediction but exit polls :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

jbond197 said:


> That will be nice if BJP can clean sweep Vidharbha as well. The more the merier..


Though ppl wanted a change, but there are people (mostly SC category) who either go with BSP or congress.. They hate Modi and BJP (because of but obvious reasons) hence caste based politics is a major challenge there for BJP.. Rest..... Abki Bar Modi sarkar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> Not prediction but exit polls :|


I know but the sample size for such polls are generally very low so we need to give a error margin of about 5℅ and thats a big number..


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Mate, these are just projections, the real numbers may vary but I really wish these numbers comes out to be true.


Quite agree. Then again these are post poll predictions I believe.. which are more authentic than pre-poll ones. Let's hope this is how it will turn out to be. BJP needs to cross 272 on its own to guarantee Modi's PMship without any hindrance. There are quite a few within BJP ranks who would want BJP be to get lesser than absolute majority so that they can start fishing for their own self interest!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

drunken-monke said:


> Though ppl wanted a change, but there are people (mostly SC category) who either go with BSP or congress.. They hate Modi and BJP (because of but obvious reasons) hence caste based politics is a major challenge there for BJP.. Rest..... Abki Bar Modi sarkar..


Doesnt BJP have any Dalit representation from Vidharbha/MH?

Dalits in UP are voting fir BJP this time instead of BSP why not in MH??


----------



## drunken-monke

JanjaWeed said:


> Quite agree. Then again these are post poll predictions I believe.. which are more authentic than pre-poll ones. Let's hope this is how it will turn out to be. BJP needs to cross 272 on its own to guarantee Modi's PMship without any hindrance. There are quite a few within BJP ranks who would want BJP be to get lesser than absolute majority so that they can start fishing for their own self interest!


This election was a battle for NaMo and Amit Shah with outsiders (congis and Pro-congis) and insiders (from BJP).. Till date they managed both very well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Sidak @levina @GreenFoe @jha @Roybot @chak de INDIA @indisher @jbond197 @ranjeet @CorporateAffairs @Dillinger @Angry Bird @onu1886  

Will review naming of 650 Cong schemes after Gandhi family, BJP says - The Times of India

yaar kaho hazaar baar.................ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> I know but the sample size for such polls are generally very low so we need to give a error margin of about 5℅ and thats a big number..



Sample is Quite OK ,You should check this video by Rajiv karandikar of CSDS 









Yes 5% margin is enough :}

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

jbond197 said:


> Doesnt BJP have any Dalit eepreaentation from Vidharbha/MH?
> 
> Dalits in UP are voting fir BJP this time instead of BSP why not in MH??


Yes there are, but internal politics of BJP, incidents like Khairlanji massacare and BJPs stand on caste based reservation prevented BJP from getting SC votes.. Though in this election 10% swing of dalit votes is expected, thats why clean sweep is possibility..


----------



## JanjaWeed

drunken-monke said:


> This election was a battle for NaMo and Amit Shah with outsiders (congis and Pro-congis) and insiders (from BJP).. Till date they managed both very well..


There is a lot invested on Modi by not just BJP or RSS.. even powerful corporate sectors. Swaying away for making Modi as PM will not be quite easy either. Then again.. BJP needs to touch close to absolute majority so that there is no major hurdles in Modi's way!


----------



## walwal

arp2041 said:


> @:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> [URL='http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/lok-sabha-elections-2014/news/Will-review-naming-of-650-Cong-schemes-after-Gandhi-family-BJP-says/articleshow/33826954.cms']Will review naming of 650 Cong schemes after Gandhi family, BJP says - The Times of India[/URL]
> 
> yaar kaho hazaar baar.................ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!! :partay:




Except a public "shouchaalaya", all other places and schemes in India are named after Nehru-Gandhi. Fed up with them.

[ATTACH=full]24746[/ATTACH]

The Guardian is going crazy these days looking at the Modi fervour. This is nth article in recent times. Read the opening statement and it stinks with that ultra-superiority complex of being "white". $h!t

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

walwal said:


> Except a public "shouchaalaya", all other places and schemes in India are named after Nehru-Gandhi. Fed up with them.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]24746[/ATTACH]
> 
> The Guardian is going crazy these days looking at the Modi fervour. This is nth article in recent times. Read the opening statement and it stinks with that ultra-superiority complex of being "white". $h!t





Can these MOFO's dare to question bush in his tenure ?


----------



## indiatester

walwal said:


> Except a public "shouchaalaya", all other places and schemes in India are named after Nehru-Gandhi. Fed up with them.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]24746[/ATTACH]
> 
> The Guardian is going crazy these days looking at the Modi fervour. This is nth article in recent times. Read the opening statement and it stinks with that ultra-superiority complex of being "white". $h!t


The link is not proper. Can you post the proper link?


----------



## GreenFoe

*Dear Fellow-Indians,*

The best thing about our country is its cultural diversity, its pluralism - the co-existence of a number of religions and ethnicities over centuries, and hence the blooming of multiple streams of intellectual and artistic thought. And, this has been possible only because Indian society has prided itself on being essentially secular in character, rejecting communal hatred, embracing tolerance.

Today, that very sense of India is vulnerable. The need of the hour is to protect our country's secular foundation.* Undoubtedly, corruption and governance are important issues*, *but* we will have to vigilantly work out ways of holding our government accountable to that. However, one thing is clear: *India's secular character is not negotiable!* Not now, not ever.

As Indian citizens who love our motherland, we appeal to you to* vote for the secular party, which is most likely to win in your constituency. *
Jai Hind!

*Yours*

*Imtiaz Ali* (Writer-Director: Highway, Jab We Met)

*Vishal Bhardwaj *(Writer-Director: Omkara, Maqbool)

*Govind Nihalani *(Director: Tamas, Ardh Satya)

*Saeed Mirza* (Director: Albert Pinto Ko Gussa Kyon Aata Hai)

*Zoya Akhtar* (Writer-Director: Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara)

*Anand Patwardhan* (Documentary Film-maker: Jai Bhim Comrade)

*Vijay Krishna Acharya* (Director: Dhoom 3)

*Kabir Khan* (Director: Ek Tha Tiger)

*Kundan Shah* (Director: Jaane Bhi Do Yaaro)

*Nandita Das* (Director-Actress: Firaaq, Fire)

*Hansal Mehta* (Director: Shahid)

*Anjum Rajabali* (Writer: Raajneeti, Satyagraha)

*Shubha Mudgal* (Singer-Musician)

*Swara Bhaskar* (Actor: Raanjhana, Tanu Weds Manu)

*Aditi Rao Hydari* (Actor: Murder 3, Rockstar)

*Mahesh Bhatt *(Director-Producer: Saaraansh, Jannat)

*Anil Mehta *(Cinematographer: Lagaan, Jab Tak Hai Jaan)

*Saket Chaudhary* (Writer-Director: Shaadi Ke Side Effects)

*Rakesh Sharma* (Documentary Film-maker: Final Solution)

*Vinay Shukla* (Writer-Director: Godmother)

*Kamlesh Pandey* (Writer: Rang De Basanti)

*Robin Bhatt *(Writer: Chennai Express, Krish 3)

*Aneesh Pradhan* (Tabla Maestro)

*Sanjay Chhel *(Writer: Rangeela, Yes Boss)

*Sameer Anjan* (Lyricist: Dhoom 3, Kuch Kuch Hota Hai)

*Imteyaz Husain* (Writer: Parinda)

*Rajesh Dubey* (TV Writer: Balika Vadhu)

*Vinod Ranganath* (TV Writer: Shanti, Swaabhiman)

*Jalees Sherwani* (Lyricist: Dabang)

*Amitabh Shukla* (Film Editor: Lagaan)

*Sukant Panigrahi *(Art Director)

*Surabhi Sharma* (Documentary Film-maker)

*Anusha Khan* (Producer)

*Bishwadeep Chatterjee* (Sound Designer: 3 Idiots)

*C.K. Muraleedharan* (Cinematographer: 3 Idiots)

*Dr Manasee Palshikar* (Screenwriter-Teacher)

*Jyoti Dogra* (Actor:

*Joy Sengupta* (Actor)

*Kauser Munir* (Lyricist: Dhoom 3)

*Mazahir Rahim* (Screenwriter)

*Nishant Radhakrishnan* (Film Editor: Satyamev Jayate)

*Preety Ali *(Producer)

*Priyanka Borpujari* (Screenwriter)

*Rajashree* (Filmmaker-Teacher)

*Ruchika Oberoi* (Film-maker)

*Rukmini Sen* (Screenwriter and TV Journalist)

*Sameera Iyengar* (Theatre activist)

*Sharad Tripathi* (Screenwriter)

*Shivani Tibrewala Chand* (Playwright)

*Siminatini Dhuru* (Activist)

*Sona Jain *(Film-maker)

*Tushar Gandhi *(Activist)

*Teesta Setalvaad (Activist) *

*Javed Anand (Activist) *
An appeal to voters - Mumbai Mirror
*REACTIONS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456334099838300160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456334916796432384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456336678328602625

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

16may ke baad separate electorate ki maang na karden 'intellectuals'


----------



## somnath

*Baramulla, Jammu and Kashmir: *Union minister Farooq Abdullah today claimed that the BJP's prime ministerial candidateNarendra Modiwants to "eliminate" Muslims. He also said he was confident that the Congress will not allow Mr Modi to succeed in his designs.

"I do not fear Modi but his intentions, which he has for India. He wants to eliminate Muslims if you want to hear the truth," Mr Abdullah, who is the president of ruling National Conference in J&K, told reporters in Baramulla, about 55 km from Srinagar. (Full Coverage: India Votes 2014)

"He (Modi) wants to play communal politics and is taking the country towards communalism", Mr Abdullah said.

He, however, said that the Congress is steadfast to fight him. Mr Abdullah, who is seeking re-election from the Srinagar Lok Sabha seat, said the state government was committed to revoking the Armed Forces Special Powers Act (AFSPA) and asked Pakistan to stop pushing militants into the state.

"The government is committed that AFSPA has to be removed from the areas where it is not needed. There is no difficulty about that," he said, adding "I hope our friends in Pakistan would stop sending militants then probably AFSPA would go completely."

Meanwhile, Jammu and Kashmir Congress President Saif-ud-din Soz criticised the Election Commission (EC) for its failure to take action against Mr Modi for his spendings on election campaign through media houses in the country.

"The EC has to think and see how much money does Modi have. There is a charge on him as a few days back there was a media report that he has spentRs.5,000 crore on media. He (Modi) is given a huge space on television channels, why isn't Advani or Rahul Gandhi or even Sonia Gandhi not given such a coverage? That is why EC has to think about it. The EC is not above law. That is my point," Mr Soz said.

The state Congress president also denied the inclusion of a demand for Union Territory Status to frontier Ladakh region saying "it is not the manifesto of Congress but a local demand."

"It (demand for Union Territory Status) is a local issue and not of the whole state. The hill council (Ladakh Autonomous Hill Development Council) that has demanded it and we have not said no but if it would have been achievable, then it would have been done. We do not know if that is achievable or not but it is not the manifesto of Congress," Mr Soz said.

Mr Abdullah and Mr Soz were in Baramulla to accompany the joint candidate Sharief-ud-din Shariq who filed his nomination papers today.

Mr Shariq, a senior National Conference leader and sitting MP, is contesting from Baramulla Lok Sabha seat which is going to polls in the last phase of the five-phased elections in the state on May 7.

Narendra Modi wants to eliminate Muslims, claims Farooq Abdullah | NDTV.com


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456427625477439488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456428963070357504

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Please swith on Times Now/ CNN IBN. Modi Interview to ANI to be broadcast


----------



## GreenFoe

Loosing ground in valley thats why he is playing identity politics


----------



## somnath

We made a big sacrifice by resigning, but public failed to understand it: Kejriwal - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> 16may ke baad separate electorate ki maang na karden 'intellectuals'


Or may be reservation on votes. Minorities will get to vote twice instead of once!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

GreenFoe said:


> 16may ke baad separate electorate ki maang na karden 'intellectuals'



why not anything for secularism and protecting "Idea of India"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

BJP has started to gain foothold in J&K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> 16may ke baad separate electorate ki maang na karden 'intellectuals'



Inn INTELLECTUALS sey pucho kya koi ek film bhi banai desh bhakti key upar??

ab elections me DESH KI CHINTA HO RAHI HAI????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Android said:


> BJP has started to gain foothold in J&K


Actually PDP is pissing him off in valley :|


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Or may be reservation on votes. Minorities will get to vote twice instead of once!



Don't give them Ideas !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> Don't give them Ideas !!



Bhai don't worry as long as the congress leader remains Rahul baba 

@JanjaWeed yaar TEESTA SETALWAD ka kya hoga yaar 16th may key baad???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Don't give them Ideas !!






arp2041 said:


> Bhai don't worry as long as the congress leader remains Rahul baba
> 
> @JanjaWeed yaar TEESTA SETALWAD ka kya hoga yaar 16th may key baad???


Yaar I'm missing few barking congressi w(B)itches this time including Teesta Setalvad & Shoma Chaudhury. Just imagine if it wasn't for Tarun Tejpal fiasco.. Tehelka would have been at the forefront with lodz of exposes on Modi, Amit Shah, BJP etc.. & Shoma Chaudhury would have had a field day in all the major channels!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

*What an idiot! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Just Imagine RAW under control of NARENDRA MODI!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sourya Kharb

somnath said:


> We made a big sacrifice by resigning, but public failed to understand it: Kejriwal - The Times of India


Sahi baat hai bhai unhone CM or Delhi chodi PM or Center me aane ke liye... Aab woh naa ghar ke rahe naa ghat ke 
Agar woh log Delhi me 5 saal me kuch karke dikhate fir 2019 me Center me aate jese Modi 12 saal kam karke aaya hai tab sayad me unhe support karta


----------



## Parul

Maine Teen Din Secular's kay saath Demag Khapaya and came to conclusion that even the literate Sickular's are not going to vote for BJP.... I don't believe in Opinion Polls as last two times they've been proven wrong... Jitna bas may tha, utna BJP ko support kiya, _this is it_......Dekho 16th May ko kya hota hai...


----------



## Echo_419

jbond197 said:


> That will be nice if BJP can clean sweep Vidharbha as well. The more the merier..



Jitna mile untenable kam 
I just want CONG limited under 100 seats & not even 1 seat for AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

somnath said:


> We made a big sacrifice by resigning, but public failed to understand it: Kejriwal - The Times of India


Thats really bad on Kejriwal's part. He is effectively comparing democratic responsibility to a privilege. He should be ashamed that he sacrificed peoples hope by resigning.



Sidak said:


> Maine Teen Din Secular's kay saath Demag Khapaya and came to conclusion that even the literate Sickular's are not going to vote for BJP.... I don't believe in Opinion Polls as last two times they've been proven wrong... Jitna bas may tha, utna BJP ko support kiya, _this is it_......Dekho 16th May ko kya hota hai...


explain please.


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Maine Teen Din Secular's kay saath Demag Khapaya and came to conclusion that even the literate Sickular's are not going to vote for BJP.... I don't believe in Opinion Polls as *last two times they've been proven wrong.*.. Dekho 16th May ko kya hota hai...



Nope, chk out this..............

Indian general election, 2009 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

opinion polls were predicting UPA win while exit polls pridicted hung assembly, no one ever said NDA is winning.

That is a congress line to FOOL people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

How can one man eliminate 150 million muslims?

congri pittoo.


----------



## kbd-raaf

5forty3 is essentially an exit poll. And it's showing a NDA sweep in the current seats 55+2/110


----------



## Star Wars

I did not like Tushar Kapoor Earlier , now i do ....
Either way , thats a nice list of people... 

Soo Much desperation , i never realized so many people were loosing their sleep over this...
I wonder if these people were payed or if these people have really something to hide that they are so scared...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Just Imagine RAW under control of NARENDRA MODI!!!!!!!




Hahaha bhai khush ho raha he yaa kisi ko DARRA raha he

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> 5forty3 is essentially an exit poll. And it's showing a NDA sweep in the current seats 55+2/110



only 55 out of 110 seats ?? or did i read the whole thing wrong....


----------



## bronxbull

all black money hoarders,free food gobblers and generally retards.

tushar kapoor,iski kya auqaat hain?

dawood ibrahim jo haddiyan phektan hain,ussey pet bharayi karte hain aur yahaan zabaan chalaate hain.


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> only 55 out of 110 seats ?? or did i read the whole thing wrong....



bhai, many are Kerala & NE seats where BJP don't have any chance.

so seats where BJP was very strong, the strike rate is 90%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> bhai, many are Kerala & NE seats where BJP don't have any chance.
> 
> so seats where BJP was very strong, the strike rate is 90%



If the trend continues and a strike rate of 90% or so remains. BJP which is contesting around 300 seats will win 270 by itself.


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Nope, chk out this..............
> 
> Indian general election, 2009 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> opinion polls were predicting UPA win while exit polls pridicted hung assembly, no one ever said NDA is winning.
> 
> That is a congress line to FOOL people



Are yaar kuch bhi ho...Already wasted lot of time... I've decided to call it a day.....


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> I did not like Tushar Kapoor Earlier , now i do ....
> Either way , thats a nice list of people...
> 
> Soo Much desperation , i never realized so many people were loosing their sleep over this...
> I wonder if these people were payed or if these people have really something to hide that they are so scared...



Bandee nein meri respect gain karle


----------



## thesolar65

Mark my words. When the election will end Farooq Abdullah will be first person to shake hands with Mr. Modi.

*Its all Politics!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

With the continuous appeasement of non-Hindus by the Congress (vote bank politics or pseudo-secularism) one can make the claim that the Congress wants to eliminate the Hindus + other minorities...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

What a hypocritical moron! When he wanted to hard bargain seat sharing with INC he came out with a statement saying he is willing to work with Modi, should BJP manage to form govt at the center. Now that he had his part of bargain.. he resorts back to his usual rhetoric of vitebank politics.


----------



## armchairPrivate

"Eliminate" as in converting them to Hinduism? Gassing them as what Hitler did to Jews? Driving them out to exile as the Israelis did to Palestinians ? Creating a brand new state/nation as in Yugoslavia?

?????


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> If the trend continues and a strike rate of 90% or so remains. BJP which is contesting around 300 seats will win 270 by itself.



Mujhe poora 500 seat chahiye


----------



## jbond197

somnath said:


> We made a big sacrifice by resigning, but public failed to understand it: Kejriwal - The Times of India


Why did he stop at just accusing public? He should have said - ham jab sarkaar mein ayenge to public (the ones who did not vite for me) ko jail main daal denge...


----------



## anoop

GreenFoe said:


> *Dear Fellow-Indians,*
> 
> The best thing about our country is its cultural diversity, its pluralism - the co-existence of a number of religions and ethnicities over centuries, and hence the blooming of multiple streams of intellectual and artistic thought. And, this has been possible only because Indian society has prided itself on being essentially secular in character, rejecting communal hatred, embracing tolerance.
> 
> Today, that very sense of India is vulnerable. The need of the hour is to protect our country's secular foundation.* Undoubtedly, corruption and governance are important issues*, *but* we will have to vigilantly work out ways of holding our government accountable to that. However, one thing is clear: *India's secular character is not negotiable!* Not now, not ever.
> 
> As Indian citizens who love our motherland, we appeal to you to* vote for the secular party, which is most likely to win in your constituency. *
> Jai Hind!
> 
> *Yours*
> 
> *Imtiaz Ali* (Writer-Director: Highway, Jab We Met)
> 
> *Vishal Bhardwaj *(Writer-Director: Omkara, Maqbool)
> 
> *Govind Nihalani *(Director: Tamas, Ardh Satya)
> 
> *Saeed Mirza* (Director: Albert Pinto Ko Gussa Kyon Aata Hai)
> 
> *Zoya Akhtar* (Writer-Director: Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara)
> 
> *Anand Patwardhan* (Documentary Film-maker: Jai Bhim Comrade)
> 
> *Vijay Krishna Acharya* (Director: Dhoom 3)
> 
> *Kabir Khan* (Director: Ek Tha Tiger)
> 
> *Kundan Shah* (Director: Jaane Bhi Do Yaaro)
> 
> *Nandita Das* (Director-Actress: Firaaq, Fire)
> 
> *Hansal Mehta* (Director: Shahid)
> 
> *Anjum Rajabali* (Writer: Raajneeti, Satyagraha)
> 
> *Shubha Mudgal* (Singer-Musician)
> 
> *Swara Bhaskar* (Actor: Raanjhana, Tanu Weds Manu)
> 
> *Aditi Rao Hydari* (Actor: Murder 3, Rockstar)
> 
> *Mahesh Bhatt *(Director-Producer: Saaraansh, Jannat)
> 
> *Anil Mehta *(Cinematographer: Lagaan, Jab Tak Hai Jaan)
> 
> *Saket Chaudhary* (Writer-Director: Shaadi Ke Side Effects)
> 
> *Rakesh Sharma* (Documentary Film-maker: Final Solution)
> 
> *Vinay Shukla* (Writer-Director: Godmother)
> 
> *Kamlesh Pandey* (Writer: Rang De Basanti)
> 
> *Robin Bhatt *(Writer: Chennai Express, Krish 3)
> 
> *Aneesh Pradhan* (Tabla Maestro)
> 
> *Sanjay Chhel *(Writer: Rangeela, Yes Boss)
> 
> *Sameer Anjan* (Lyricist: Dhoom 3, Kuch Kuch Hota Hai)
> 
> *Imteyaz Husain* (Writer: Parinda)
> 
> *Rajesh Dubey* (TV Writer: Balika Vadhu)
> 
> *Vinod Ranganath* (TV Writer: Shanti, Swaabhiman)
> 
> *Jalees Sherwani* (Lyricist: Dabang)
> 
> *Amitabh Shukla* (Film Editor: Lagaan)
> 
> *Sukant Panigrahi *(Art Director)
> 
> *Surabhi Sharma* (Documentary Film-maker)
> 
> *Anusha Khan* (Producer)
> 
> *Bishwadeep Chatterjee* (Sound Designer: 3 Idiots)
> 
> *C.K. Muraleedharan* (Cinematographer: 3 Idiots)
> 
> *Dr Manasee Palshikar* (Screenwriter-Teacher)
> 
> *Jyoti Dogra* (Actor:
> 
> *Joy Sengupta* (Actor)
> 
> *Kauser Munir* (Lyricist: Dhoom 3)
> 
> *Mazahir Rahim* (Screenwriter)
> 
> *Nishant Radhakrishnan* (Film Editor: Satyamev Jayate)
> 
> *Preety Ali *(Producer)
> 
> *Priyanka Borpujari* (Screenwriter)
> 
> *Rajashree* (Filmmaker-Teacher)
> 
> *Ruchika Oberoi* (Film-maker)
> 
> *Rukmini Sen* (Screenwriter and TV Journalist)
> 
> *Sameera Iyengar* (Theatre activist)
> 
> *Sharad Tripathi* (Screenwriter)
> 
> *Shivani Tibrewala Chand* (Playwright)
> 
> *Siminatini Dhuru* (Activist)
> 
> *Sona Jain *(Film-maker)
> 
> *Tushar Gandhi *(Activist)
> 
> *Teesta Setalvaad (Activist) *
> 
> *Javed Anand (Activist) *
> 
> *REACTIONS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456334099838300160
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456334916796432384
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456336678328602625




Your post doesnt have links can u provide links to your claim .i donot want twitter links


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Please swith on Times Now/ CNN IBN. Modi Interview to ANI to be broadcast


watching it now on timesnow.. & guess what Arnab's show is going to be based on, after the interview? 'Modi drags in Sonia, does she don a skull cap?'. I can see which way this debate is going to go!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Here comes another fear monger with his pseudo 'sikular' Ideology. By the way BJP is gaining 2 seats out of 6 in J&K so frustration can be well understand!!


----------



## Parul

Vote for person who you think can work for the betterment of your nation, not whom your Favorite superstars or religious leaders supports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Fucking retards.
No wonder they make films only,they have 0 idea of whats happening to our economy besides other things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Soo Much desperation , i never realized so many people were loosing their sleep over this...
> I wonder if these people were payed or if these people have really something to hide that they are so scared...



Don ko kush rakhna hai bhai. Don ko kush rakhne ka matlab uska handlers ko kush rakhna hai. Dubai aur foreign ka show mangta hai ki nahi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

What about Bollywood gang of bjp??? how have the reacted to this???


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @levina @GreenFoe @jha @Roybot @chak de INDIA @indisher @jbond197 @ranjeet @CorporateAffairs @Dillinger @Angry Bird @onu1886
> 
> Will review naming of 650 Cong schemes after Gandhi family, BJP says - The Times of India
> 
> yaar kaho hazaar baar.................ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!!



Good one!!


----------



## arp2041

TUSHAR KAPOOR!!!!!  

kya din dekhney par rahey hai desh ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

bilkul,secularism khatre mein hai


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Vote for person who you think can work for the betterment of your nation, not whom your *Favorite superstars* or religious leaders supports.



ek baar LIST chk kar.............fir bolna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> ek baar LIST chk kar.............fir bolna


90% naam pehli baar sun raha hun!


----------



## he-man

JanjaWeed said:


> 90% naam pehli baar sun raha hun!


Kutte ke pille saale


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> ek baar LIST chk kar.............fir bolna



Err - Mera post secular logo kay liye tha....


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> 90% naam pehli baar sun raha hun!



bhai, koi bhi bada star commit nahi karega, kyuki usko bhi pata hai................MODIJI AANEY WALEY HAI!!!!


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

*This one trumps the whole list singlehandedly*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GreenFoe

anoop said:


> Your post doesnt have links can u provide links to your claim .i donot want twitter links


An appeal to voters - Mumbai Mirror


----------



## Gautam

I have pop corns ready.


----------



## onu1886

JanjaWeed said:


> watching it now on timesnow.. & guess what Arnab's show is going to be based on, after the interview? 'Modi drags in Sonia, does she don a skull cap?'. I can see which way this debate is going to go!


But why would Modi say that in the first place ? Since when do women don skull caps?


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

illusion8 said:


> View attachment 24757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This one trumps the whole list singlehandedly*


Add another one to that list... 

Photos: Vijay Meets Narendra Modi - Oneindia Entertainment

bwaahhhhaaa.. Arnab is gone wild. He is having a go at BJP for questioning the above list.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Gandhis go all out against 'communal' Modi - Hindustan Times

Tripple attack.. The gandhi family is totally rattled at the prospects of seeing their end and landing behind Tihar jail post 2014 elections.

I want Modi to initiate investigation against the whole family, release documents about Nehru's failure during China war and other anti national activities of fake Gandhi family as soon as he becomes PM..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

onu1886 said:


> But why would Modi say that in the first place ? Since when do women don skull caps?



This is what was meant!





Sounds familiar..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

*संघ के सूत्र बताते हैं कि ये एक्जिट पोल काफी प्रोफेशनल और वैज्ञानिक तरीके से किए जा रहे हैं *और इसमें संघ के अपने संवाद केन्द्रों की मदद भी ली जा रही है. संघ के सूत्र ये तो बताने को तैयार नहीं कि कितनी सीटों पर उनके सर्वे पूरे हुए हैं या फिर उनके पोल क्या नतीजे दिखा रहे हैं *लेकिन अंदरखाने में खुशी की लहर दौड़ती साफ महसूस की जा सकती है.*

संघ के सूत्र बताते हैं कि पहला एक्जिट पोल संघ की गतिविधियों के केन्द्र और मुख्यालय नागपुर में किया गया. *संघ की माने तो अरसे बाद नागपुर से बीजेपी के लिए जीत डंका बजने ही वाला है.*




और भी... rss conducting its own exit poll: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manvantaratruti

arp2041 said:


> Just Imagine RAW under control of NARENDRA MODI!!!!!!!



I can imagine better ......RAW under the control of Amit Shah 

The last time Amit Shah was Home Minister of Gujarat more than a couple of wanna be terrorist were shot down like dogs ......and all the (Italian) Queens horses and all the Queens men could not put them together again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manvantaratruti

OMG ....Farooq Abdula just went secular  ........... but wait a min..... he presides on a state full of muslims who has the distinction of ethnically cleansing his state of all Hindus. I am a bit confused

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Thanks to Mamata Banerjeee otherwise I would had never thought to see even commies accusing someone of excessive minority appeasement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


>



Yeh kya RAHUL SETU banayega ab???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

GreenFoe said:


>



Hee Ram
Koi nahi only 29 days are left


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Yeh kya RAHUL SETU banayega ab???



by escaping the velocity of Jupiter!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> watching it now on timesnow.. & guess what Arnab's show is going to be based on, after the interview? 'Modi drags in Sonia, does she don a skull cap?'. I can see which way this debate is going to go!



A day before phase 2 of elections a bunch of Psuedo intellectuals and Bollywood stars ask people to vote for a "secular" party and then Arnab asks whats wrong with that ? He is insane....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

GreenFoe said:


>



Koi nahi 
29 days aur tab tak jitnaibackwas kar I haa karle


----------



## GreenFoe

@kaykay @jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra @onu1886
@VeeraBahadur @VeeraBhadra @kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
@banvanaxl @Marxist @Rajaraja Chola @MST @drunken-monke @blood @eowyn @GURU DUTT
@sarjenprabhu @naveen mishra @DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @ni8mare @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @Fawkes @Sunny009 @NKVD

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> A day before phase 2 of elections a bunch of Psuedo intellectuals and Bollywood stars ask people to vote for a "secular" party and then Arnab asks whats wrong with that ? He is insane....


precisely! now... he is not asking them to name those secular parties.. but he & the rest of the panelists are quite sure about who is not secular. Just goes to show... how their loyalties are negotiable!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

are muslim leaders talking only about Muslims secular?


----------



## Dem!god

watch this its hilarious ....
keriwal...getting slapped ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> precisely! now... he is not asking them to name those secular parties.. but he & the rest of the panelists are quite sure about who is not secular. Just goes to show... how their loyalties are negotiable!



Can't wait for May 16th until this is over . I am sure the Gandhi Family will run away from the country on May after they loose the election...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

It seems the scaremongers are scared themselves.


----------



## ranjeet

Arnab has started acting like a sore cunt ... Modi needs to give him an interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

LOL nehru got 38% votes in his first election after independence  ,36% in second

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> @kaykay @jha @Roybot @Parul @Indischer @arp2041 @kurup @Echo_419 @Soumitra @onu1886
> @VeeraBahadur @VeeraBhadra @kaykay @furkansayed @Guynextdoor2
> @banvanaxl @Marxist @Rajaraja Chola @MST @drunken-monke @blood @eowyn @GURU DUTT
> @sarjenprabhu @naveen mishra @DRAY @kbd-raaf @desert warrior @ni8mare @Chanakya's_Chant @chak de INDIA @Manvantaratruti @Fawkes @Sunny009 @NKVD
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24762


Aray Bhai, Hindi ka messge Devnagri mein jyada achcha lagta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> A day before phase 2 of elections a bunch of Psuedo intellectuals and Bollywood stars ask people to vote for a "secular" party and then Arnab asks whats wrong with that ? He is insane....


I am going to ignore movies from these bollycunts ... let the secular people watch their 2nd rated copied movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

illusion8 said:


> How can one man eliminate 150 million muslims?
> 
> congri pittoo.


With the right methods and state support.. such exterminations have worked before.

This man for e.g. 





Did this





And after that.. this man





Did this





So its not impossible, and could be done given enough rabble rousing and hatred being sown. 

What can 150 million do when even 300 million of their fellow countrymen go violent.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Arnab has started acting like a sore cunt ... Modi needs to give him an interview.


Maybe it's the cost he had to pay for getting Pappu's interview. Looks like the deal was that Pappu would only agree to talk to him provided he runs down Modi & BJP during elections! 

btw.. wait til tomorrow.. he is going be spanked good & proper by Raj Thackray!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

ranjeet said:


> Arnab has started acting like a sore cunt ... Modi needs to give him an interview.


lol.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Maybe it's the cost he had to pay for getting Pappu's interview. Looks like the deal was that Pappu would only agree to talk to him provided he runs down Modi & BJP during elections!


I guess SC foresaw this interview happening and criminalized 377 and now congress is blackmailing him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

HariPrasad said:


> yes a very huge shift is observed from YSRC to TDP since the talk between Naidu and BJP started. Jagan miss the opportunity.



missed the oppurtunity.. ?? thank god the winds are flowing in favour in tdp-bjp favour , if jagan becomes c.m he would sell the state for sure.... and mind u jagan is a christian convert and hates hinduism , his brother-in-law is a preecher of christianity and is active in converting hindus to christianity...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I guess SC foresaw this interview happening and criminalized 377 and now congress is blackmailing him


But wasn't that consensual?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Maybe it's the cost he had to pay for getting Pappu's interview. Looks like the deal was that Pappu would only agree to talk to him provided he runs down Modi & BJP during elections!
> 
> btw.. wait til tomorrow.. he is going be spanked good & proper by Raj Thackray!



I don't trust MNS folks at all.... Besides, the cost of that interview was worth it, that single interview sealed the deal for Rahul 
Modi supporters have seen enough BS that its waay to late and waay to little for anyone to change their minds , only thing is they should get out and vote....


----------



## farhanalee7

ranjeet said:


> A recent example came out of Pakistan where people kidnap the girls from minority community and convert them forcefully.
> 
> Like muslims eliminated Kashmiri Pandits from the valley?


Bad Comparison...


----------



## indiatester

illusion8 said:


> View attachment 24757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This one trumps the whole list singlehandedly*


Good will from one super star is equivalent to good will from 100 super stars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Oscar said:


> With the right methods and state support.. such exterminations have worked before.
> 
> This man for e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after that.. this man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its not impossible, and could be done given enough rabble rousing and hatred being sown.
> 
> What can 150 million do when even 300 million of their fellow countrymen go violent.



Thats going over the board.

To do such horrendous act, one need ideology which is violent in nature and a half billion followers. 

Are you suggesting vegetarian hindus who think killing even a cattle is sin will fall in this line?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> But wasn't that consensual?


yeah ... I guess the interview went something like this...
Rahul: I want to empower women and help dalits to attain escape velocity of Jupiter. 
Arnab: I want to empower Uranus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

ranjeet said:


> A recent example came out of Pakistan where people kidnap the girls from minority community and convert them forcefully.
> 
> Like muslims eliminated Kashmiri Pandits from the valley?



What is has to do with Pakistan.. ??
Can't you even think the world without Pakistan. .


----------



## Dem!god

_*Narendra Modi can deliver, has clear vision on how India should be run: Dr. Devi Shetty*_

_Do you have any political leanings?_

I dont belong to any political party. But I am a great admirer of Narendra Modi. He is one man who has very clear ideas about how things should be. I have been watching him for many years. We built a hospital in Ahmedabad only because of him. I think he has got everything going to be a very strong leader. But, then, I also know many political leaders in the Congress. This country has a great future with all these great leaders.

_Do you think Modi can address these?_

I am not a follower of the Congress or the BJP, but I am a fan of Modi. I feel that if he is empowered in today's context, if there is one person who can set things right, it is him, Modi.

What gives you that confidence?

I have seen him deliver, make things happen in Ahmedabad in the last five years... the way he has transformed Gujarat. First of all, Gujarat is a very progressive, educated state. In terms of his (Modis) commitment to change things in a very, very affirmative manner, I believe that he has the capability.

_What, in your opinion, are Modis strengths?_

He is a grass-root level worker; he knows the pulse of the people and knows how to get the best out of the bureaucrats. So, he makes sure they stick to his commitments. In my experience, he is ruthlessly honest. I really dont expect more than that. He has a very clear vision on how this country should be run. I have interacted with him one-on-one as I have known him for more than 6-7 years. It is not an inference drawn by what the media says. These are my conclusions from my interaction with him.

_You went to Gujarat at Modis invitation?_

I approached him saying I wanted to build a hospital in Ahmedabad. He said it is a great thought. Then one day I got a call saying Modi is visiting us. He came here (to Bangalore), he spent more than three hours in the campus. Within a week, I was called for a meeting (to Gujarat) and asked to identify the land. In less than a month, we had a large plot of land in the heart of Ahmedabad. We have built a 300-bed hospital there, but we want to create a 5,000-bed health city there complete with medical, para-medical, nursing schools etc. It is a large investment over a period of 10 years. The government there is very supportive.

*Dr Devi Shetty, chairman of Narayana Health (formerly known as Narayana Hrudayalaya), runs one of the leading hospital chains in India with 7,000 beds across 27 hospitals*.

Read more --> http://bit.ly/1npPIUk

Liked what you read? Share it, spread the word!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

farhanalee7 said:


> Bad Comparison...


Totally agree with what you say .. but the post I quoted was in bad taste as well.


----------



## SQ8

ranjeet said:


> A recent example came out of Pakistan where people kidnap the girls from minority community and convert them forcefully.
> 
> Like muslims eliminated Kashmiri Pandits from the valley?


Not really.. no.. Thats a fail.


----------



## ranjeet

M-48 said:


> What is has to do with Pakistan.. ??
> Can't you even think the world without Pakistan. .


what hitler and Mao has to do with this thread?



M-48 said:


> What is has to do with Pakistan.. ??
> Can't you even think the world without Pakistan. .


what hitler and Mao has to do with this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456334099838300160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456334916796432384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456336678328602625
For the first time in his life Tusshar kapoor has done something useful
Looks like he has a brighter future in politics than movies

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## illusion8

Oscar said:


> With the right methods and state support.. such exterminations have worked before.
> 
> This man for e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after that.. this man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its not impossible, and could be done given enough rabble rousing and hatred being sown.
> 
> *What can 150 million do when even 300 million of their fellow countrymen go violent.*



That's impossible, the guy's talking out of his rear.


----------



## Dem!god

somnath said:


> Union minister Farooq Abdullah today claimed that the BJP's prime ministerial candidateNarendra Modiwants to "eliminate" Muslims. He also said he was confident that the Congress will not allow Mr Modi to succeed in his designs.


Ok...mr. abdullah I am ready ......
let me grab my popcorn and drink can......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

ranjeet said:


> A recent example came out of Pakistan where people kidnap the girls from minority community and convert them forcefully.
> 
> Like muslims eliminated Kashmiri Pandits from the valley?



Best example would be *1971 Genocide by Pakistans official army
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhanalee7

Modi is Considered as an extremist as he is said to be involved in Gujrat Incidents...But in comparison to Mao and Hitler i don't think he will get that kind of Support from Indians..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Oscar said:


> Not really.. no.. Thats a fail.


ok .... Pakistan's example of eliminating minority is fail .. we would follow hitler's.


----------



## jbond197

Dem!god said:


> _*Narendra Modi can deliver, has clear vision on how India should be run: Dr. Devi Shetty*_
> 
> _Do you have any political leanings?_
> 
> I dont belong to any political party. But I am a great admirer of Narendra Modi. He is one man who has very clear ideas about how things should be. I have been watching him for many years. We built a hospital in Ahmedabad only because of him. I think he has got everything going to be a very strong leader. But, then, I also know many political leaders in the Congress. This country has a great future with all these great leaders.
> 
> _Do you think Modi can address these?_
> 
> I am not a follower of the Congress or the BJP, but I am a fan of Modi. I feel that if he is empowered in today's context, if there is one person who can set things right, it is him, Modi.
> 
> What gives you that confidence?
> 
> I have seen him deliver, make things happen in Ahmedabad in the last five years... the way he has transformed Gujarat. First of all, Gujarat is a very progressive, educated state. In terms of his (Modis) commitment to change things in a very, very affirmative manner, I believe that he has the capability.
> 
> _What, in your opinion, are Modis strengths?_
> 
> He is a grass-root level worker; he knows the pulse of the people and knows how to get the best out of the bureaucrats. So, he makes sure they stick to his commitments. In my experience, he is ruthlessly honest. I really dont expect more than that. He has a very clear vision on how this country should be run. I have interacted with him one-on-one as I have known him for more than 6-7 years. It is not an inference drawn by what the media says. These are my conclusions from my interaction with him.
> 
> _You went to Gujarat at Modis invitation?_
> 
> I approached him saying I wanted to build a hospital in Ahmedabad. He said it is a great thought. Then one day I got a call saying Modi is visiting us. He came here (to Bangalore), he spent more than three hours in the campus. Within a week, I was called for a meeting (to Gujarat) and asked to identify the land. In less than a month, we had a large plot of land in the heart of Ahmedabad. We have built a 300-bed hospital there, but we want to create a 5,000-bed health city there complete with medical, para-medical, nursing schools etc. It is a large investment over a period of 10 years. The government there is very supportive.
> 
> *Dr Devi Shetty, chairman of Narayana Health (formerly known as Narayana Hrudayalaya), runs one of the leading hospital chains in India with 7,000 beds across 27 hospitals*.
> 
> Read more --> http://bit.ly/1npPIUk
> 
> Liked what you read? Share it, spread the word!



Devi Shetty is one gem of a person. He is one of the rare one's to follow his profession with full honesty and dignity.. He is doing so much to help poors. Hats off to him!!

It is the endorsement of people like him that matters; not that of those two bit @rseholes from film industry and of the so called intelectuals with a complete deficit of intellect!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

IND_PAK said:


> Thats going over the board.
> 
> To do such horrendous act, one need ideology which is violent in nature and a half billion followers.
> 
> Are you suggesting vegetarian hindus who think killing even a cattle is sin will fall in this line?



They did in 2002.


----------



## Dem!god

Oscar said:


> Not really.. no.. Thats a fail.


lol...what do nt suits ur taste become a failure but what suits ur propaganda becomes instant hit.....
wah...janab ,,wah..!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456161971063115777

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

farhanalee7 said:


> Modi is Considered as an extremist as he is said to be involved in Gujrat Incidents...But in comparison to Mao and Hitler i don't think he will get that kind of Support from Indians..


wish could have thanked the post twice. Such fear mongering from the congress and other parties is to consolidate muslim vote. India's democracy is not the fragile that we would allow such thing without resistance.

edit: got quoted twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Devi Shetty is one gem of a person. He is one of the rare one's to follow his profession with full honesty and dignity.. He is doing so much to help poors. Hats off to him!!
> 
> It is the endorsement of people like him that matters; not that of those two bit @rseholes from film industry and of the so called intelectuals with a complete deficit of intellect!!!


& our secular electronic media would not give importance to such people! wow...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

I swear to god I am gonna watch all Tushar Kapoor movies that too in multiplexes from now on

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GreenFoe

Oscar said:


> With the right methods and state support.. such exterminations have worked before.
> 
> 
> So its not impossible, and could be done given enough rabble rousing and hatred being sown.
> 
> What can 150 million do when even 300 million of their fellow countrymen go violent.



Oscar ,*Correct me if iam wrong ,The only Massacre* which matches Hitler's Holocaust in any way(_6 million exaggerated figure_) is the *1971 Genocide by pakistani army*(_3 million exaggerated figure_ )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vinod2070

A lot of people have gone ape shyt.

Ab ki bar, Modi sarkar...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Android said:


> I swear to god I am gonna watch all Tushar Kapoor movies that too in multiplexes from now on


tum to bhawanao mein hi beh gaye .. control uday control !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> & our secular electronic media would not give importance to such people! wow...


 I got to know of him while visiting J&J world headquarters where they have his picture in hall of fame of prominent world Physicians.They had a beautiful writeup about him there. That was the first time I got to know of him. It was quite a different experience and at the same time I was at pain that our newspapers/Governments never highlighted him as they never could grow out of writing up about that sucker Gandhi family. This shows how much we ignore our geniuses and others know their real worth..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Tweet from Parody account of Rahul Gandhi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456475584705486848

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reviewer21

Going to vote tomorrow. Excited

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Vinod2070

Now we know which idiots' films to avoid like the plague.

List of jokers...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

"IS SECULARISM > NATIONALISM??" - Anupam Kher



Reviewer21 said:


> Going to vote tomorrow. Excited



KISKO VOTE DENEY WALA HAI TU????


----------



## illusion8

Vinod2070 said:


> Now we know which idiots' films to avoid like the plague.
> 
> List of jokers...



Sign of pure desperation..

they are revealing all their hidden cards and agents in panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

arp2041 said:


> KISKO VOTE DENEY WALA HAI TU????


Ye bhi koi puchne waali baat h. Of course it's Rahul Baba!


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> "IS SECULARISM > NATIONALISM??" - Anupam Kher
> 
> 
> 
> KISKO VOTE DENEY WALA HAI TU????


Shaktiman


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456077532178026497

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

Reviewer21 said:


> Ye bhi koi puchne waali baat h. Of course it's Rahul Baba!



  

Zinda rehna chahta hai ki nahi???

Bol ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Won't be spending my communal money on these secular copy paste artist.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> I got to know of him while visiting J&J world headquarters where they have his picture in hall of fame of prominent world Physicians.They had a beautiful writeup about him there. That was the first time I got to know of him. It was quite a different experience and at the same time I was at pain that our newspapers/Governments never highlighted him as they never could grow out of writing up about that sucker Gandhi family. This shows how much we ignore our geniouses and others know their real worth..


Don't like to drop names.. but we have a family connection with Devi & his family. We hail from same neck of the woods. & he is a great inspiration our community!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

arp2041 said:


> Zinda rehna chahta hai ki nahi???
> Bol ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!!


Rahul Baba Zindabad  Rahul baba ke liye hum mar mitenge.


----------



## SQ8

GreenFoe said:


> Like you establishment is doing with its proteges to shias?


If you cannot keep Pakistan out of this thread, which is essentially an off topic derailment. Then I will apply moderation powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Hang me if I have committed any crime, but no apology, Narendra Modi says - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

He is the man !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Oscar said:


> If you cannot keep Pakistan out of this thread, which is essentially an off topic derailment. Then I will apply moderation powers.



Threatening


----------



## SQ8

GreenFoe said:


> Oscar ,*Correct me if iam wrong ,The only Massacre* which matches Hitler's Holocaust in any way(_6 million exaggerated figure_) is the *1971 Genocide by pakistani army*(_3 million exaggerated figure_ )


So in essence, the genocide of Muslims in India will be justified using that excuse?



M-48 said:


> Threatening


As a last resort, off topic derailment is against forum rules.


----------



## PoKeMon

Oscar said:


> They did in 2002.



700 muslims and 300 hindus...you got a point there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

jbond197 said:


> Hang me if I have committed any crime, but no apology, Narendra Modi says - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> This is the man !!!


This gujju have seriously got some guts.


----------



## GreenFoe

Oscar said:


> So in essence, the genocide of Muslims in India will be justified using that excuse?


Nothing of that sort will happen,he will loose support immediately,so either way not good for him .


----------



## SQ8

IND_PAK said:


> 700 muslims and 300 hindus...you got a point there.


well, you dont expect 150 million to die willingly do you?


----------



## Durrak

ranjeet said:


> what hitler and Mao has to do with this thread?
> 
> 
> what hitler and Mao has to do with this thread?



It has but Pakistan government was never involved in such acts.. So comparison with Hitler is somehow acceptable.


----------



## Star Wars

illusion8 said:


> Sign of pure desperation..
> 
> they are revealing all their hidden cards and agents in panic.



Seems like it , a lot of desperate attempts in last three days from Sonia herself coming out to Guardian articles to Bollywood folks...so many vested interests...

Seems like Congress is seeing Doom even in their internal assessments ...


----------



## SQ8

GreenFoe said:


> Nothing of that sort will happen,he will loose support immediately,so either way not good for him .


I dont expect it to happen. However, your countryman suggested so that it was impossible in regards to F Abdullah's comment.. I say that it is not impossible to do so. 

Whether it will happen or not , is a different argument.


----------



## Vinod2070

Well, the fact is that India was never and will never be an Islamic country.

It was, remains and will be a Dharmic country. The Islamists and their "secular" dhimmi supporters can go take a hike.

The meaning of secularism has been completely twisted out of shape in India and the worst communalists and bigots are supposed to be the biggest seculars!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

*Modi ANI Interview*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

ranjeet said:


> what hitler and Mao has to do with this thread?
> 
> 
> what hitler and Mao has to do with this thread?


That is Hitler and Pol Pot, stay out of this thread if you cannot keep from dragging Pakistan into it,.. and go read some history as well.


----------



## GreenFoe

Oscar said:


> I dont expect it to happen. However, your countryman suggested so that it was impossible in regards to F Abdullah's comment.. I say that it is not impossible to do so.
> 
> Whether it will happen or not , is a different argument.



Riots happened in india before too ,modi is more blamed because he used it for political benefit and didn't apologize .


----------



## PoKeMon

Oscar said:


> well, you dont expect 150 million to die willingly do you?



You can not simply scale up a minor incident to millions.


----------



## doremon

narendra modi wants to eliminate muslim ,frankly in this present world muslims want to eliminate muslims....


----------



## SQ8

GreenFoe said:


> Riots happened in india before too ,modi is more blamed because he used it for political benefit and didn't apologize .


Yes he did, he is first and foremost out to protect his electorate. But just how far will he be willing to go to do so is the big question. 
Hardliners have been elected before in various states.. each have played out in a different way. It remains to be seen how Modi will show his true intentions as once the seat has been taken, flexibility is shown on actual intent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Oscar said:


> So in essence, the genocide of Muslims in India will be justified using that excuse?
> 
> 
> As a last resort, off topic derailment is against forum rules.



But you started to post those pictures. . ?


----------



## Vinod2070

IND_PAK said:


> 700 muslims and 300 hindus...you got a point there.



Facts never mattered to the opinionated.

Yes, they did absolutely the right thing in 1947. No need to seek reassurance every bloody second!

The only mistake was leaving the relatives behind...


----------



## SQ8

IND_PAK said:


> You can not simply scale up a minor incident to millions.


I am not scaling up anything. F Abdullah says that this is the goal of modi, you say such a massacre is impossible.. I can tell you that with the right motivation and hatred.. it is not.



M-48 said:


> But you started to post those pictures. . ?


Yes, as a reference to the post saying that a massacre on that scale is impossible. It is not.



Vinod2070 said:


> Facts never mattered to the opionionated.
> 
> Yes, they did absolutely the right thing in 1947. No need to seek reassurance every bloody second!
> 
> The only mistake was leaving the relatives behind...


A perfect example that emotions already exist for the unthinkable to happen. All it takes to turn such supposedly benign hatred into a machete wielding maniac is a few prods in the right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Reviewer21 said:


> This gujju have seriously got some guts.


Certainly he do!! India ka PM aise hi nahi banne waala..


----------



## somnath

AHMEDABAD: Yet again ruling out any apology for the 2002 Gujarat riots, Narendra Modi on Wednesday said he should be "hanged" in public if there is even a grain of truth in the allegations against him. 

An apology would serve no purpose because that is not the right way to deal with such allegations, he said when asked about demands that he should apologize for the post-Godhra riots in which over 1,000 people were killed. 

"I am convinced that if there is even a grain of truth in the allegations, I feel for India's bright future and traditions, Modi should be hanged in the street square. There should be such exemplary punishment that no one dares to commit such a crime for 100 years. 

"If he has committed a crime, Modi should not be pardoned. What is this system of pardoning people through apology? There should be no apology. Modi should never be pardoned," he told in an interview to ANI. 

He said the issue of apology would not have arisen if he had lost the elections in 2002 or 2007. "There is a small coterie who think they have worked hard and created a storm. But Modi does not lose, does not die. It is their (coterie) obsession to pull Modi down," he said. 

Asked about the storm created over his "puppy" remarks earlier in reference to his expression of sadness over the killings of Muslims, Modi said even if an ant dies it pains. 

"That does not mean I am comparing the dead to an ant. In India, there is a difference between language and expression," he said suggesting that there has been misinterpretation of remarks, which he did not intend. 

Asked about his refusal to wear a skull cap during his "sadhbavna" fast a couple of years ago, Modi said he followed his own tradition and respected the traditions of other. 

"I am against the policy of appeasement. I will never follow the symbols of appeasement. If someone plays with a Muslim's cap, I will not tolerate. There should be exemplary punishment," he said. 

To a question about his recent statements that MLAs and MPs facing cases would be put behind bars, the BJP's PM candidate said criminalization of politics is a serious issue. 

If elected to power, he would urge the Supreme Court to appoint special court to try cases of MLAs and MPs against whom criminal cases are pending and deliver a verdict a within a year. 

Those convicted will lose their seats and the vacancies can be filled by those without criminal charges, he said. 

"Everybody says this but nobody does it. But I have decided to do so. But if there is a better way I will look into it. I do not want that cases against politicians be dragged for long," he said adding he wanted the credibility of institutions be enhanced. 

However, he made it clear that he would not work vindictively but utilise his time and energy for doing good things for public at large.

Hang me if I have committed any crime, but no apology, Narendra Modi says - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

Oscar said:


> I dont expect it to happen. However, your countryman suggested so that it was impossible in regards to F Abdullah's comment.. I say that it is not impossible to do so.
> 
> Whether it will happen or not , is a different argument.



Suggested because that's what Abdullah said - he said "Modi" wants to eliminate all Muslims - he didn't infer that Indians will be supporting him in that, or that 300 million Indians will attempt to kill all the Muslims in India , neither did he say that Indian authorities or its forces will be involved in any killings. To top it off he didn't mention Gujarat.

It's impossible for all intents and purposes and he is clearly talking out of his ***.

BTW, Gujarat was a communal violence from both sides - nothing similar to the govt, judiciary and police aided systematic genocide that's happening in other countries. Indian Muslim population is growing at an exponential pace, and all their fears are just future apprehensions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

*http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/10/opinion/a-risk-to-indias-nuclear-doctrine.html?_r=0*

*A Risk to India’s Nuclear Doctrine*

*With India’s national elections in full swing, the campaign promises of the Bharatiya Janata Party, the presumed front-runner to lead the next government, are drawing more scrutiny. Among the more troubling proposals in the party’s election manifesto is one to “revise and update” the country’s nuclear doctrine.

Neither Narendra Modi, the party’s candidate for prime minister, nor any of his allies have fully explained what they have in mind. Some news reports suggest the B.J.P., the Hindu nationalist party, may not just reconsider but jettison India’s “no first use” policy that was adopted in 1999 when the party was previously in power. The policy committed the country to show restraint in not being the first to use nuclear weapons in a conflict.

The lack of clarity about the party’s intentions on this issue introduces more uncertainty into an already unstable region. Should Mr. Modi scuttle the “no first use” policy if he wins, he would exacerbate tensions with China, which subscribes to the policy, and Pakistan, which does not.

The unresolved conflict over Kashmir between India and Pakistan, which have fought three wars since 1947, and the existence of extremist groups in the Afghan-Pakistan border region make any shifts in nuclear policies particularly dangerous.

India and Pakistan, each with about 100 nuclear weapons and building more, have little regular communication, which raises the potential for miscalculation. Pakistan, in fact, has the world’s fastest-growing nuclear arsenal and recently added short-range tactical nuclear weapons that experts say are more likely to be used in battle. That existing threat, however, is not a reason for India to abandon its “no first use” doctrine; its conventional arsenal is far superior to Pakistan’s and sufficient to respond to most threats.

Although the B.J.P. initiated the “no first use” policy in India, a B.J.P.-led government also conducted a series of nuclear tests in 1998. In signaling its willingness to take a more provocative stance toward Pakistan and China, the party does not advance India’s interests.

The current government led by the Congress party has focused somewhat more on developing the country’s civilian nuclear energy sector rather than on nuclear arms. In fact, last week, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh proposed a global framework to promote a “no first use” doctrine among nuclear weapons states, a laudable goal.

Instead of abandoning the “no first use” doctrine, whoever wins the election would do better to commit himself to improving ties with Pakistan and starting an arms control initiative that could lead to a regional equilibrium on these dangerous weapons.

Correction: April 14, 2014 
An editorial on Thursday about India’s nuclear policies incorrectly described India’s first nuclear test. It was in 1974, under the National Congress Party. It was not conducted under the Bharatiya Janata Party, which carried out several tests in 1998.

*


----------



## arp2041

guys pls chk out this thread for some SERIOUS STUFF!!! 

Russia to deliver 5 transport combat helicopters to Bangladesh

@JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

illusion8 said:


> Suggested because that's what Abdullah said - he said "Modi" wants to eliminate all Muslims - he didn't infer that Indians will be supporting him in that, or that 300 million Indians will attempt to kill all the Muslims in India , neither did he say that Indian authorities or its forces will be involved in any killings. To top it off he didn't mention Gujarat.
> 
> It's impossible for all intents and purposes and he is clearly talking out of his ***.
> 
> BTW, Gujarat was a communal violence from both sides - nothing similar to the govt, judiciary and police aided systematic genocide that's happening in other countries. Indian Muslim population is growing at an exponential pace, and all their fears are just future apprehensions.



But "Modi" is a person slated to come into power and essentially be the most powerful man in India. So it is still possible but that would require drastic events that change the landscape of the Indian state machinery. 

Yet is improbable, but not impossible for a genocide of Muslims to occur in India.


----------



## Vinod2070

Oscar said:


> A perfect example that emotions already exist for the unthinkable to happen. All it takes to turn such supposedly benign hatred into a machete wielding maniac is a few prods in the right direction.



No, all it needs is a crowd of extremists abusing the people who allow them the kind of freedom that even no Muslim country gives them, especially to the non dominant sects. Anywhere...

If people think that the likes of that Owaisi fil.th abusing Hinduism and a crowd of fil.thy extremist bigots going berserk after that fi.lth is going to win them fans and the same Hindus will think about how to uplift this fil.th, they got it totally wrong.

A lot needs to be corrected in India.

And it will be. This is just the beginning. One should not push the luck too far.

Anyway it will be a few extremist "leaders" who need to be crushed and the rest will fall in line very quick. We have seen how it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456382168357294081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456382382535241729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456382599129088000


----------



## Gautam

Hanging on the streets? 

I think he is becoming pro Muslims you know. He is talking about Sharia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## illusion8

Oscar said:


> But "Modi" is a person slated to come into power and essentially be the most powerful man in India. So it is still possible but that would require drastic events that change the landscape of the Indian state machinery.
> 
> Yet is improbable, but not impossible for a genocide of Muslims to occur in India.



See, that's where you are wrong, our whole administrative structure is purely secular.

"Modi" as a person, and "BJP" as a national party and the only opposing party to the congress will most likely come into power because of the anti incumbency factor and because of the poor state of the economy and numerous scams and scandals that the last tenure was tainted with.

Modi and BJP are not entering the fray with anything against the muslims of India - if they win and most likely they will their next term will be purely based on their performance.

This whole Muslim bogey is being created by the congress in a communal attempt to bring her prodigal son called pappu to the throne - the Muslims of India are in no danger, were in no danger and will never be in any danger. The muslims of India know that and so does abdullah - hence he is just talking out of his rear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

If opinion polls have got it wrong, NDA may end up with 300+ | Firstpost


----------



## PoKeMon

Oscar said:


> I am not scaling up anything. F Abdullah says that this is the goal of modi, you say such a massacre is impossible.. I can tell you that with the right motivation and hatred.. it is not.



Even you doing the same is not impossible, right? But knowing you, shall someone think it as a plausible event and start threatening about you since its not impossible?

Scaling up? Yes, since having 0.5% of murderers dont testify a possibility of potential 50% murderers. You cant comment without taking social fabric and moral values of billions into consideration. Its billion number, which makes any scaling even more illogical.

But yes, even God coming to greet me tonight is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

Don't be scared Farooq Abdullah, he wont put you behind bars because you are muslim, he will arrest you for rest of the chori chakari you did in your political term.


----------



## walwal

GreenFoe said:


> *Modi ANI Interview*



Boss, seriously ! I was floored with the grit and conviction he demonstrated today. No beating around the bush. Straight, blunt and to the point !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Vinod2070 said:


> Facts never mattered to the opinionated.
> 
> Yes, they did absolutely the right thing in 1947. No need to seek reassurance every bloody second!
> 
> The only mistake was leaving the relatives behind...



Not reassurance, if its not @Oscar and some other member, my attitude would have been "no damn given" but then we can have discussion and try to bridge the understanding gaps with few people who are ready to change their opinion if convinced with thoughts.

Regarding 1947, the wrong happened. But even if you do wrong, do it perfectly. An imperfect wrong is what hurting us today. Same is with BDesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## kbd-raaf

I barely understand Hindi. I watch Modi's speeches/interviews etc just because they are so inspiring. People underestimate what a dosage of positive but balanced enthusiasm does to people's spirits. Many will vote for BJP just because of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Narendra Modi: Britain can't simply shrug off this Hindu extremist | Priyamvada Gopal | Comment is free | The Guardian

Contributors to the guardian are wetting in their pants. New article dished out in hate of Modi.


----------



## Parul




----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Vinod2070 said:


> No, all it needs is a crowd of extremists abusing the people who allow them the kind of freedom that even no Muslim country gives them, especially to the non dominant sects. Anywhere...
> 
> If people think that the likes of that Owaisi fil.th abusing Hinduism and a crowd of fil.thy extremist bigots going berserk after that fi.lth is going to win them fans and the same Hindus will think about how to uplift this fil.th, they got it totally wrong.
> 
> A lot needs to be corrected in India.
> 
> And it will be. This is just the beginning. One should not push the luck too far.
> 
> Anyway it will be a few extremist "leaders" who need to be crushed and the rest will fall in line very quick. We have seen how it works.



Anti Indians, or fanatics who claim to genocide Hindu's don't deserve any mercy - I hope BJP takes that into account...a lot of appeasers running around too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> I barely understand Hindi. I watch Modi's speeches/interviews etc just because they are so inspiring. People underestimate what a dosage of positive but balanced enthusiasm does to people's spirits. Many will vote for BJP just because of that.



watch this speech than.....................






eventhough the man can hardly speak english, but his desire & enthusiasm to connect with an average voter of Salem is truely commendable.

FINALLY, India will have a leader who will talk to foreign leaders in Indian language & THEY will have to keep a translator to understand what he is saying.


----------



## SQ8

illusion8 said:


> See, that's where you are wrong, our whole administrative structure is purely secular.
> 
> "Modi" as a person, and "BJP" as a national party and the only opposing party to the congress will most likely come into power because of the anti incumbency factor and because of the poor state of the economy and numerous scams and scandals that the last tenure was tainted with.
> 
> Modi and BJP are not entering the fray with anything against the muslims of India - if they win and most likely they will their next term will be purely based on their performance.
> 
> This whole Muslim bogey is being created by the congress in a communal attempt to bring her prodigal son called pappu to the throne - the Muslims of India are in no danger, were in no danger and will never be in any danger. The muslims of India know that and so does abdullah - hence he is just talking out of his rear.





IND_PAK said:


> Even you doing the same is not impossible, right? But knowing you, shall someone think it as a plausible event and start threatening about you since its not impossible?
> 
> Scaling up? Yes, since having 0.5% of murderers dont testify a possibility of potential 50% murderers. You cant comment without taking social fabric and moral values of billions into consideration. Its billion number, which makes any scaling even more illogical.
> 
> But yes, even God coming to greet me tonight is possible.



You have to understand, that Modi's past and his off and on statements dont exactly build confidence of this "other" image you talk about. Yes, getting Bohri Muslims involved shows that he has business in his mind.. but what does he weigh more? Progress or Political points? 

One has to see the bubbling hatred that built up over the years for Jews in Europe.. or the Hutu and Tutsis.. 
Yet all it takes is a little match to light the fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report-even-the-best-bowlers-bowl-a-no-ball-amit-shah-on-election-commission-ruling-1979095

Good one!!! Lol


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sidak said:


>


cement is gray


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456493011656916992


----------



## Jason bourne

jbond197 said:


> Certainly he do!! India ka PM aise hi nahi banne waala..




Have u heard his reply when asked about US relation ? Gem of guy


----------



## illusion8

Oscar said:


> You have to understand, that Modi's past and his off and on statements dont exactly build confidence of this "other" image you talk about. Yes, getting Bohri Muslims involved shows that he has business in his mind.. but what does he weigh more? Progress or Political points?
> 
> One has to see the bubbling hatred that built up over the years for Jews in Europe.. or the Hutu and Tutsis..
> Yet all it takes is a little match to light the fire.



The likes of congi pittoos, the jokers in UP and Bihar indulging in the blatant use of communal and votebank politics and purposeful appeasement tactics has disillusioned a lot of Indians and they desire change, they also desire an end to corruption and want to see growth and development - something on the lines of what Gujarat has witnessed over the years.

But is there any wholesale hatred towards any certain community? - frankly no - but these leaders like Abdullah and others who project a leader as a potential threat - especially a leader who the majority of Indians look up to in the future is adding up to that frustration.

But will this frustration add up to wholesale genocide of that community?  - not even distantly possible - this is plain an simple fear mongering for votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android




----------



## Jason bourne

@IBNLiveRealtime TDP pulls out of alliance with BJP in Seemandhra: Sources"


----------



## Parul

_




16 May, 2014 .........Poka!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Jf Thunder said:


> cement is gray



Bhai Market may White cement bhi milta hai..


----------



## PoKeMon

Oscar said:


> You have to understand, that Modi's past and his off and on statements dont exactly build confidence of this "other" image you talk about. Yes, getting Bohri Muslims involved shows that he has business in his mind.. but what does he weigh more? Progress or Political points?
> 
> One has to see the bubbling hatred that built up over the years for Jews in Europe.. or the Hutu and Tutsis..
> Yet all it takes is a little match to light the fire.



Brother, when someone say Modi will eliminate Muslims in India, its actually not a jibe at Modi but on the social fabric of India. Its a question on 1.2 billion people, their ideology, understanding and morals.

No XYZ can dictate us and we are not Europeans. We may be poor but we are different for good.

Modi is making political point using progress as tool. We wont mind anyone making any point till in that process he is helping us out in making some serious business.

And yes everything is theoretically possible but then this thought ends up the debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sidak said:


> Bhai Market may White cement bhi milta hai..


really? what for


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> @IBNLiveRealtime TDP pulls out of alliance with BJP in Seemandhra: Sources"



Hmm... Interesting development.. Naidu got very confident it seems after the recent opinion polls

TDP pulls out of alliance with BJP in Seemandhra: Sources - IBNLive


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Hmm... Interesting development.. Naidu got very confident it seems after the recent opinion polls
> 
> TDP pulls out of alliance with BJP in Seemandhra: Sources - IBNLive




Bad news ? Kamine ne modi k nam pe hawa banali or nikal gaya :x

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> Hmm... Interesting development.. Naidu got very confident it seems after the recent opinion polls
> 
> TDP pulls out of alliance with BJP in Seemandhra: Sources - IBNLive


then what happens to this
Narendra Modi to address joint rallies with N Chandrababu Naidu in Telangana - Economic Times


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Bad news ? Kamine ne modi k nam pe hawa banali or nikal gaya :x



Yes.. a loss of 20 seats for NDA... Now option for post poll alliance with Jagan and TRS..


----------



## onu1886

So now TDP will stay in NDA or not?


----------



## jha

NKVD said:


> then what happens to this
> Narendra Modi to address joint rallies with N Chandrababu Naidu in Telangana - Economic Times



This seems to be the reason. Modi wanted to address solo and did not want to share stage with Naidu in Telangana..

Narendra Modi wants solo show in Telangana - The Times of India



onu1886 said:


> So now TDP will stay in NDA or not?



I guess new NDA will have to be formed. with YSRC + TRS rather than TDP..


----------



## illusion8

IND_PAK said:


> Brother, when someone say Modi will eliminate Muslims in India, its actually not a jibe at Modi but on the social fabric of India. Its a question on 1.2 billion people, their ideology, understanding and morals.
> 
> No XYZ can dictate us and we are not Europeans. We may be poor but we are different for good.
> 
> Modi is making political point using progress as tool. We wont mind anyone making any point till in that process he is helping us out in making some serious business.
> 
> And yes everything is theoretically possible but then this thought ends up the debate.



Though one cannot rule out a communal incidence orchestrated by Modi's detractors and BJP's opposition in it's tenure. 

They would most likely instigate it and let it flare just to show - "see we told you so".


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


>




Is this you ?


----------



## arp2041

NKVD said:


> yellow journalism fake Media report



Ya, this seems falls reporting, why will Naidu commit the blunder in 11th hour, if he din't wanted, he wouldn't had gone to NDA in the first place.


----------



## onu1886

Only Narendra Modi can develop India: Chandrababu Naidu | NDTV.com

Just 24 hrs after naidu said this , this breakup happened? I just don't get it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Hang me if I have committed any crime, but no apology, Narendra Modi says - The Times of India


----------



## onu1886

Arey koi to apne BJP ke sources laga ke pata karo , kya hua? Is this story true or not? I can't sleep till i know


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> his seems to be the reason. Modi wanted to address solo and did not want to share stage with Naidu in Telangana..
> Narendra Modi wants solo show in Telangana - The Times of India


Why is that If he can share It with Paswan why not Naidu I completely dont understand this strategy Bjp has No organisational base in Andhra how can it will go on its own


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Is this you ?



Hehehehe.... He is a Tamil actor... Lagta hai koi bara star hai udhar ka..



arp2041 said:


> Ya, this seems falls reporting, why will Naidu commit the blunder in 11th hour, if he din't wanted, he wouldn't had gone to NDA in the first place.



Cant be fake... Naidu was sulking for a few days now.. It will be his loss also..



NKVD said:


> Why is that If he can share It with Paswan why not Naidu I completely dont understand this strategy Bjp has No organisational base in Andhra how can it will go on its own



May be because Naidu is not a vote catcher in Telangana anymore.. He is pro-seemandhra and will only help in cutting votes..


----------



## PoKeMon

illusion8 said:


> Though one cannot rule out a communal incidence orchestrated by Modi's detractors and BJP's opposition in it's tenure.
> 
> They would most likely instigate it and let it flare just to show - "see we told you so".



Don't think so. BJP govt has been more traditionally peaceful. 

That might be because of all saffron goons are BJPians and Green goons gets horrified.


----------



## illusion8

IND_PAK said:


> Don't think so. BJP govt has been more traditionally peaceful.
> 
> That might be because of all saffron goons are BJPians and Green goons gets horrified.



I meant BJP's opposition - they are known for dirty tricks and will try and fuel a communal incidence to defame BJP.


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Hehehehe.... He is a Tamil actor... Lagta hai koi bara star hai udhar ka..
> 
> 
> 
> Cant be fake... Naidu was sulking for a few days now.. It will be his loss also..
> 
> 
> 
> May be because Naidu is not a vote catcher in Telangana anymore.. He is pro-seemandhra and will only help in cutting votes..


If this is true can't be denied that it's a huge loss to BJP...i had this feeling ....things were just too good to be true


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> May be because Naidu is not a vote catcher in Telangana anymore.. He is pro-seemandhra and will only help in cutting votes..


May be its a strategy to Bjp Open its account in Seemandra ,Till Now Bjp Not even manged to get 1 seat as going by polls in seemandhra. Well we should wait till full report come out tomorrow.


----------



## jha

And it starts...

Operation Hawala: Moin Qureshi exposed, has 'links' with 10 Janpath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

illusion8 said:


> I meant BJP's opposition - they are known for dirty tricks and will try and fuel a communal incidence to defame BJP.



You didn't get my post.


----------



## jbond197

Mein to Jaya aur Mamta se ye expect kar rha tha, ye to Naidu hi matlabi, farebi, dgabaaz nikla..

Telugu bhaiyon vote for BJP/YSRC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> If this is true can't be denied that it's a huge loss to BJP...i had this feeling ....things were just too good to be true



Yes.. Naidu always had inflated ego.. Lets see what happens next..? Since he is out of picture, BJP should go all out and support YSRC. He has already hinted at giving support to Modi. Plus it also opens a possibility for a future tie up with TRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

IND_PAK said:


> You didn't get my post.



The overemphasis and the simplification was meant for others of course.


----------



## jbond197

@CorporateAffairs - Bhai plz confirm if Naidu has really broken the alliance.


----------



## GreenFoe

Just think that you base your goverment on this naidus support LOL disaster


----------



## danish_vij

Jf Thunder said:


> really? what for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Jf Thunder said:


> really? what for


There are many different types of cement, different in the sense of their composition which dictates the type of environment they can handle, you can get dark grey cement as well as white cement, it just depends on the mixed composition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

I don't see the news anywhere as of now....


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> Just think that you base your goverment on this naidus support LOL disaster



I wonder if this is a good step for him though.. Now BJP supporters will vote to make him loose. Its a double whammy for him. Not to forget the star campaigners like Nagrajuna or, Pawan Kalyan are BJP supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Yes.. Naidu always had inflated ego.. Lets see what happens next..? Since he is out of picture, BJP should go all out and support YSRC. He has already hinted at giving support to Modi. Plus it also opens a possibility for a future tie up with TRS.


But where's the time? AP elections from 30 th. BJP does not even have enough time to declare candidates for all constituencies if it has to go alone


----------



## anathema

No media outlets reporting - this should have picked up !!!


----------



## bronxbull

iske upar 5 page ka charcha?


----------



## jha

Looks like baseless allegations are catching up to AAP..

SC rejects Kejriwal, AAP leaders’ plea in defamation case | The Indian Express


----------



## anathema

Would be a huge loss for NDA !!! a big setback in my opinion !!


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> But where's the time? AP elections from 30 th. BJP does not even have enough time to declare candidates for all constituencies if it has to go alone



BJP does not have to. They should fight on just the declared seats and ensure that BJP supporters vote in favour of YSRC..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

anathema said:


> Would be a huge loss for NDA !!! a big setback in my opinion !!



Would have been greater if done after government formation,Aree go alone yaar ,marne do naidu ko .


Itne din WASTE ,complete WASTE .



jha said:


> BJP does not have to. They should fight on just the declared seats and ensure that BJP supporters vote in favour of YSRC..



Naidu used to put candidate against alliance partners since 99 ,very cunning unreliable guy .


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Naidu used to put candidate against alliance partners since 99 ,very cunning unreliable guy .



Yes.. But a little out of touch. Does not know that politics has changed and people do not forget back stabbers that easily anymore. Will be interesting if he looses assembly elections and is left hanging in centre as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

Guys so far - checked out a couple of sources - apparently false rumours !! not confirmed !


----------



## Star Wars

The World isn't ending anytime soon so lets stop acting like it , i was not happy about keeping likes of TDP in NDA anyway


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Bad news ? Kamine ne modi k nam pe hawa banali or nikal gaya :x



Yeh toh kamine pan ki had hogayi


----------



## Star Wars

Seems like fake news on eve of elections , no news anywhere


----------



## joekrish

What wrong have the Christians of India done Mr. FA?


----------



## anathema

Star Wars said:


> Seems like fake news on eve of elections , no news anywhere


except CNN IBN - its present on their webpage !!


----------



## Star Wars

anathema said:


> except CNN IBN - its present on their webpage !!



I dont trust CNN-IBn especially when they say sources..

we will know tomorrow as CNN IBN claims the announcement will be formally made tomorrow....


----------



## jbond197

Is this to confuse the electorate? When is Andhra election btw?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

He has no balls to even say that he is regret on killing of innocents in Gujarat riots 

[video]


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> Is this to confuse the electorate? When is Andhra election btw?


30apr-TG
7may-Seemandhra



anathema said:


> Guys so far - checked out a couple of sources - apparently false rumours !! not confirmed !


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Hmm... Interesting development.. Naidu got very confident it seems after the recent opinion polls
> 
> TDP pulls out of alliance with BJP in Seemandhra: Sources - IBNLive


Sounds like fake news. Check out the timing of this article.. Apr 16, 2014 at 11:41pm IST. If this was a genuine news.. every other media outlet would have picked it up by now. Even IBN itself is not reporting this on it's channel. 
One thing I have noticed today with the media.. every mainstream media has gone berserk. & have launched a crusade against Modi. You have Arnab picking on skull cap thing & making a issue out of it once again to target Modi. Karan Thapar picking up on apology thing.. & hammering the same '02 thing. Haven't bothered following other channels.. but am sure they are not doing anything different either. A day before a crucial voting day.. this has become the main issue. America has only one fox news & only one Sean Hannity. Looks like every Indian news channels have become Fox news.. & every anchor has become Sean Hannity!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

Raja.Pakistani said:


> He has no balls to even say that he is regret on killing of innocents in Gujarat riots
> 
> [video]


Why is it itching your balls? Gujrat riots is an internal matter of India and if he is found guilty, will be punished.
What does it (Gujrat riots) have to do with Pakistan or how did it or does it effect a Pakistani like you?


----------



## GreenFoe

@JanjaWeed 

Most of the andhra new channels reporting this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Sounds like fake news. Check out the timing of this article.. Apr 16, 2014 at 11:41pm IST. If this was a genuine news.. every other media outlet would have picked it up by now. Even IBN itself is not reporting this on it's channel.
> One thing I have noticed today with the media.. every mainstream media has gone berserk. & have launched a crusade against Modi. You have Arnab picking on skull cap thing & making a issue out of it once again to target Modi. Karan Thapar picking up on apology thing.. & hammering the same '02 thing. Haven't bothered following other channels.. but am sure they are not doing anything different either. A day before a crucial voting day.. this has become the main issue. America has only one fox news & only one Sean Hannity. Looks like every Indian news channels have become Fox news.. & every anchor has become Sean Hannity!



Does not make any sense for TDP to leave BJP alliance , we will know tomorrow what so ever , or we wont depending on what Media wants us to hear...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Sounds like fake news. Check out the timing of this article.. Apr 16, 2014 at 11:41pm IST. If this was a genuine news.. every other media outlet would have picked it up by now. Even IBN itself is not reporting this on it's channel.
> One thing I have noticed today with the media.. every mainstream media has gone berserk. & have launched a crusade against Modi. You have Arnab picking on skull cap thing & making a issue out of it once again to target Modi. Karan Thapar picking up on apology thing.. & hammering the same '02 thing. Haven't bothered following other channels.. but am sure they are not doing anything different either. A day before a crucial voting day.. this has become the main issue. America has only one fox news & only one Sean Hannity. Looks like every Indian news channels have become Fox news.. & every anchor has become Sean Hannity!



The news is confirmed.. Sees like a clash of egos. Now Jaya will have to be accommodated in NDA. Naidu just shot himself in foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> The news is confirmed.. Sees like a clash of egos. Now Jaya will have to be accommodated in NDA. Naidu just shot himself in foot.



Jaya may be a socialist type but is also an able administrator, or so i hear from folks in Tamil Nadu ...
Am pretty sure there will be some trade off with jaya ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Naidu just wanted momentum ,he got it ,now gone ,What an AH .


----------



## Star Wars

GreenFoe said:


> Naidu just wanted momentum ,he got it ,now gone ,What an AH .



The Guy will end up like the dude in Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> @JanjaWeed
> 
> Most of the andhra new channels reporting this





Star Wars said:


> Does not make any sense for TDP to leave BJP alliance , we will know tomorrow what so ever , or we wont depending on what Media wants us to hear...





jha said:


> The news is confirmed.. Sees like a clash of egos. Now Jaya will have to be accommodated in NDA. Naidu just shot himself in foot.


This is more damaging for TDP than BJP. YSRC will be in advantage if BJP & TDP votes are split. Congress wont gain anything here. Meanwhile.. BJP will still have the luxury of having post poll alliance with two out of three regional parties any way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

joekrish said:


> Why is it itching your balls? Gujrat riots is an internal matter of India and if he is found guilty, will be punished.
> What does it (Gujrat riots) have to do with Pakistan or how did it or does it effect a Pakistani like you?


You are saying this as if no Indian take interest in Pakistani affairs and they all stay away from any topic related to Pakistan  Its Pakistani defense forum and is public forum. I have right to express my opinion on any topic I wish. I was asking why it was hard for him to say that he is regret on killing of these innocent people? Were not you?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You are saying this as if no Indian take interest in Pakistani affairs and they all stay away from any topic related to Pakistan  Its Pakistani defense forum and is public forum. I have right to express my opinion on any topic I wish. I was asking why it was hard for him to say that he is regret on killing of these innocent people? Were not you?



Don't confuse yourself between regret and apology.


----------



## GreenFoe

This was the issue(1 MLA LOL)------------------>

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456485490049306624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

GreenFoe said:


> This was the issue(1 MLA LOL)------------------>
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456485490049306624



more like an excuse....


----------



## joekrish

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You are saying this as if no Indian take interest in Pakistani affairs and they all stay away from any topic related to Pakistan  Its Pakistani defense forum and is public forum. I have right to express my opinion on any topic I wish. I was asking why it was hard for him to say that he is regret on killing of these innocent people? Were not you?


Well........in his defense he was not involved. Inspite of a lot of investigation no proof was found.
Why does he have to regret for something that he never was a part of.
As simple as that.


----------



## GreenFoe

Star Wars said:


> more like an excuse....



The MLA lend him big money ,the twitter account says .


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

chak de INDIA said:


> Don't confuse yourself between regret and apology.


I am not confuse. How can a person make apology when he is not even saying that he is regret on killings or riots happened in his areas



joekrish said:


> Well........in his defense he was not involved. Inspite of a lot of investigation no proof was found.
> Why does he have to regret for something that he never was a part of.
> As simple as that.


Question was not about his involvement but anchor was asking him to say sorry or regret for whatever unfortunate happened and i guess most Indians were regret for killing of innocents in these riots expect may be Modi or his supporters


----------



## jbond197

Sahi hai apni aukat election se pehle dikha di..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456268600853004289

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

There should be all out twitter social media attack on this loser now..


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> Sahi hai apni aukat election se pehle dikha di..



Hope BJP still gets majority with 230-240 on thier own,these guys are instability recipe,atleast you have jagans neck in your grip via cbi .


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I am not confuse. How can a person make apology when he is not even saying that he is regret on killings or riots happened in his areas



Bhai just because you don't know doesn't mean he never regretted . .

I was shaken by Gujarat riots, feel liberated after verdict: Narendra Modi - The Times of India


----------



## jbond197

The news says alliance is broken in Seemandhra.. I hope BJP is not continuing with this lunatic in Telangana..


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhai just because you don't know doesn't mean he never regretted . .
> 
> I was shaken by Gujarat riots, feel liberated after verdict: Narendra Modi - The Times of India


I asked this after watching the video. Did you watched it? I mean it dont take much effort to say it again but instead he got angry and walk out


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> The news says alliance is broken in Seemandhra.. I hope BJP is not continuing with this lunatic in Telangana..



BJP doesn't loose anything but perceptionally its a big loss


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I asked this after watching the video. Did you watched it? I mean it dont take much effort to say it again but instead he got angry and walk out



yes i have watched this video many times. . . JFYI Namo is not comfortable with english . . and second thing the link i posted came after this video. please read it and see what he said about the riots and the killings of innocents.



Raja.Pakistani said:


> I asked this after watching the video. Did you watched it? I mean it dont take much effort to say it again but instead he got angry and walk out



Video is from 2008 and the link i posted is from 2013.


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> Hope BJP still gets majority with 230-240 on thier own,these guys are instability recipe,atleast you have jagans neck in your grip via cbi .



Looking at the trends & exit polls, there are pretty good chances of BJP reaching 230-240 on its own..Now BJP should utilize all its resources to develop an understanding with YSRC and TRS..



GreenFoe said:


> BJP doesn't loose anything but perceptionally its a big loss


The biggest loss is the confusion such actions generates. Hopefully BJP will surpass this last minute hiccup and come out as the final winner, come May 16th!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

chak de INDIA said:


> yes i have watched this video many times. . . JFYI Namo is not comfortable with english . . and second thing the link i posted came after this video. please read it and see what he said about the riots and the killings of innocents.
> 
> 
> 
> Video is from 2008 and the link i posted is from 2013.



So he was not sorry in 2008 and got U-TURN in 2013..chaloo kohee nhi

what are your views about banned documentary on gujrat riots ?


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> The biggest loss is the confusion such actions generates. Hopefully BJP will surpass this last minute hiccup and come out as the final winner, come May 16th!!



The Confusion is confined to seemandra so i dont get hoe it is such a big loss. ...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> So he was not sorry in 2008 and got U-TURN in 2013..chaloo kohee nhi



Again you are confusing the video between apology and regret.



Raja.Pakistani said:


> what are your views about banned documentary on gujrat riots ?



its something similar to what happens in Pakistan. sunnis get killed and no one makes a fuss . . something happens to shias/any other minorities . . hits the headlines.

for further info. check this thread started by me 


27th February,2002 . . . truth vs Hype


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> The Confusion is confined to seemandra so i dont get hoe it is such a big loss. ...



Well.. BJP can always give ticket to that brother of Chiranjeevi and get him to campaign harder.. Might spoil Naidu's chance..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

chak de INDIA said:


> Again you are confusing the video between apology and regret.
> 
> 
> 
> its something similar to what happens in Pakistan. sunnis get killed and no one makes a fuss . . something happens to shias/any other minorities . . hits the headlines.
> 
> for further info. check this thread started by me
> 
> 
> 27th February,2002 . . . truth vs Hype



I am not talking about riots actually but for government and its institution( like police) to be silent spectator during these riots and let them happen for such long time or even help and take side of differnt groups


----------



## kaykay

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I am not talking about riots actually but for government and its institution( like police) to be silent spectator during these riots and let them happen for such long time or even help and take side of differnt groups


You are commenting without knowing facts. One day one of riot, 100+ rioters were shot dead(majorty hindus) by police and Modi asked for more police jawans from neighbouring states(all congress ruled states) and they all refused to send police. Its like saying in Pakistan police side with sunnis while give them free hand to kill shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I am not talking about riots actually but for government and its institution( like police) to be silent spectator during these riots and let them happen for such long time or even help and take side of differnt groups



Bhai even London riots took over a week to be controlled by the Police and local authorities. does that mean London police was a mere spectator for a week ?? that too with a smaller Population to watch??

It took just 3 days to get the situation under control in gujarat.

Please read the reports i have posted in that thread . . will clear a lots of misconceptions u have regarding Gujarat riots. 

27th February,2002 . . . truth vs Hype

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

jha said:


> Well.. BJP can always give ticket to that brother of Chiranjeevi and get him to campaign harder.. Might spoil Naidu's chance..



He has reportedly categorically denied fighting from any Party in the LS elections. Cannot say what his course of action will be for AP State Polls.

I have appealed to my friends on FB to vote for 'communal' forces and spare us seculars the unwanted vilification of our image from self-appointed secular parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

I think Naidu lost control. He has agreed to give Vijayawada LS to the person suggested by Pawan Kalyan. Due to pressure from the party candidate, he didn't give it to Pawan Kalyan or BJP. Later he was suppose to give Malkajigiri LS to JP of Loksatta, at end he gave that also to his party candidate. There are few other seats where he played similar game. Now, Pawan will campain for BJP as he did in Karnataka and BJP will place candidates in all LS seats in Seemandhra. It's a BIG loss to TDP and no hopes it can win in 2014. I still doubt, Naidu will makeitup with BJP and this news may end-up as rumor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I am not talking about riots actually but for government and its institution( like police) to be silent spectator during these riots and let them happen for such long time or even help and take side of differnt groups


Look mate what matters most is the fact that Mr.Modi has been given clean chit by none other than the S.I.T. appointed by the Supreme Court itself that too during the reign of the UPA Govt. who literally left no stone unturned by making all possible efforts to frame this man of instigating a riot but they too failed to find any proof of his alleged involvement in the Gujarat riots.
Basically riots like the one happened in Gujarat are quite common in India and one shouldn't worry too much about them.You must have heard a hindi saying,"Bari bari desh o mein aisi choti choti baat hoti hi rahti hain".So it's high time we move ahead and forget about this insignificant event that occured more than a decade ago....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Sooo.....we can start now.....


----------



## Kloitra

joekrish said:


> What wrong have the Christians of India done Mr. FA?



Not enough population to be a vote bank, it is a big crime.


----------



## PoKeMon

Jf Thunder said:


> really? what for



For white marbled floor and tiles work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moksha

naidu gaya abh modi ji ka kya hoga?????


----------



## wolfschanzze

1.5 lakh plus people in Hanuman Jayanthi rallies yesterday.We from Secunderabad didnt get permission for DJ to play devotional songs in our procession like last time, as were under Presidential rule, But funny thing was Old city folks got the permission .But in our area we had overzealous cops as. the cops made all prominent muslims sign in Police station that no mischief would take place,those muslims guys were honest when we talked they didnt want to make trouble because they know such large rallies if something goes wrong it escalates fast into worse for them.Cops were overzealous trying to hush and stop everything .It was a sea of Saffron and Saffron flags everywhere.  Loved it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moksha

Can you tell us as too how much modi wave is there in AP specially in cities? In case if BJP goes all alone without TDP can it expect any seats from seemaandhra?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> bhai, koi bhi bada star commit nahi karega, kyuki usko bhi pata hai................MODIJI AANEY WALEY HAI!!!!


Main Waale already commit ho chuke hain, Salman khan,Nagarjuna,Pawan Kalyan,Ranjinkanth,Vijaykanth,Vijay of TN. etc. Aur kya chahiye? You want to consider No names in industry?


----------



## SouthDesi

Moksha said:


> Can you tell us as too how much modi wave is there in AP specially in cities? In case if BJP goes all alone without TDP can it expect any seats from seemaandhra?



For LS seats, they may get good vote share this time, but winning a seat is difficult in AP(Seemandhra).

In Telangana they can win 2 or 3 MP seats max, but vote share will be much higher than Seemandhra.

BJP vote share in earlier elections

Telangana - 8 to 10%. They always win 2 or 3 MLA seats without any alliances.
Seemandhra - 2 to 3% max. They never won on their own.


But, in Alliance with TDP in 1999 - BJP won 10 to 12 MLA seats and 4 MP seats in United Andhrapradesh.


----------



## GreenFoe

Just Voted

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Vicar

Exercised my right to vote. 

Guys, we'll have rest of our lives to discuss what our votes meant -- Go and vote first.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## HariPrasad

SpArK said:


> At 4 o'clock in the evening..
> 
> Modi : Soniaji, whats the time?
> Sonia : Modiji 4 pm
> Modi :
> Sonia :
> 
> Got it?


no


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Hahaha bhai khush ho raha he yaa kisi ko DARRA raha he




Dono.

Yeh hamare liye khush hone ki aur kuchha logo ke liye darne ki baat hai.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jbond197 said:


> @CorporateAffairs - Bhai plz confirm if Naidu has really broken the alliance.



There are reports that they will walk away from the alliance.

Babu is scheduled to talk with rajnath some time mid day.

However, people know that TDP will support Modi at the center. 

Now, in another development, YCP will also support Modi at the center.

Nothing to lose for the BJP 



Moksha said:


> naidu gaya abh modi ji ka kya hoga?????



AP was never counted for BJP.

Whatever happens, tcp, ycp will support modi.

In South Bangalore, "Ab ki baar Modi sarkaar". 

Voted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

SouthDesi said:


> I think Naidu lost control. He has agreed to give Vijayawada LS to the person suggested by Pawan Kalyan. Due to pressure from the party candidate, he didn't give it to Pawan Kalyan or BJP. Later he was suppose to give Malkajigiri LS to JP of Loksatta, at end he gave that also to his party candidate. There are few other seats where he played similar game. Now, Pawan will campain for BJP as he did in Karnataka and BJP will place candidates in all LS seats in Seemandhra. It's a BIG loss to TDP and no hopes it can win in 2014. I still doubt, Naidu will makeitup with BJP and this news may end-up as rumor.


This is what happens when you take too many turncoats from other party into your party...they just had to be accomodated somewhere...its a shame that they cud'nt even leave 1 seat for JP.



GreenFoe said:


> Just Voted


Itni jaldi? Congrats


----------



## SpArK

HariPrasad said:


> no



????????????/


----------



## CorporateAffairs

from south bangalore:

people turning up in saffron shawls, caps, ribbands 

needless to say which way they are voting

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Jaya may be a socialist type but is also an able administrator, or so i hear from folks in Tamil Nadu ...
> Am pretty sure there will be some trade off with jaya ...



Yaar jaya NDA ko support karde to toh Kitna badiya Hota 
Majority of seats would have been won by BJP-AIDMKcombo



arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456268600853004289



Now we know what is at stake 
Not Hindu & Muslim 
But liberals & these 7th century idiots 
For the sake of our children we must pass this test with flying colours


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Yaar jaya NDA ko support karde to toh Kitna badiya Hota
> Majority of seats would have been won by BJP-AIDMKcombo



She will support NDA , jaya hates Sonia they are like oil and water they dont go together at all .. She hates her so much she calls Sonia by her real name Sonia Maino . What i suspect is Jaya and BJP have a deal to keep quiet until elections are over and they may come up with some kind of a deal after elections . Jaya will support Modi, am 90% sure....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Moksha said:


> Can you tell us as too how much modi wave is there in AP specially in cities? In case if BJP goes all alone without TDP can it expect any seats from seemaandhra?



There is certainly a Modi wave in SA and T.

However BJP doesnt have the infrastructure in SA to convert that into votes.

But, I guess, both the parties TDP, YCP are ready to support BJP at the center. So, no worries.

However in T, its a different matter.

BJP has some structure there.


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> She will support NDA , jaya hates Sonia they are like oil and water they dont go together at all .. She hates her so much she calls Sonia by her real name Sonia Maino . What i suspect is Jaya and BJP have a deal to keep quiet until elections are over and they may come up with some kind of a deal after elections . Jaya will support Modi, am 90% sure....



If there was a pre poll alliance a lot of seats could have been won


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> If there was a pre poll alliance a lot of seats could have been won



A Pre poll alliance will divide the votes in TN , rest assured JAYA will never take support from Congress .....


----------



## ALOK31

1st vote of d day at my booth to BJP (modi) .

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Star Wars

ALOK31 said:


> 1st vote of d day at my booth to modi .



They ruined my whole finger , i think the mark in my finger will stay until next General elections

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I am not confuse. How can a person make apology when he is not even saying that he is regret on killings or riots happened in his areas
> 
> 
> Question was not about his involvement but anchor was asking him to say sorry or regret for whatever unfortunate happened and i guess most Indians were regret for killing of innocents in these riots expect may be Modi or his supporters


Why should he be sorry for something that he is not a part of and we all know what the media and the so called secular people will make out of his apology.


----------



## ashok321

Star Wars said:


> They ruined my whole finger , i think the mark in my finger will stay until next General elections



Countries such as Sweden Norway and Switzerland do not use such method of stain on your finger.
However the US and Canada do.


----------



## anonymus

Oscar said:


> They did in 2002.




@Oscar

See there is a peculiar mentality among Muslims something which is not only evident in this case but also in most of Muslim-non Muslims conflict all over the world.It is victimhood mentality.

While talking/discussing/ranting about Gujarat riots, they forget that riots were not spontaneous act of killing of Muslims;they were preceded by burning of two coaches of a train full of Hindu pilgrims.The decision to fry some Hindus was taken by Ulema of Godhra city a day before the incident. The Ulema thought that they would get away with it as in Gujarat, there use to be riots on monthly basis on the issues as mundane as kite flying and it would pass-off as one of those small incident.

Do Muslims expect that they would not be any reaction to aggression they commit as a collective?

Similar is the case of Israel-Palestine conflict and US droning of a motley group of countries.When Hamas or Islamic Jihad fire rockets into Israel, do you except that Israel would not retaliate or when Islamists kill 3000 random Americans or Taliban attack on US Soldiers.What is morally wrong in Israel using Airforce against people who fires rocket into it's cities or US droning Taliban or Anti Muslims riot in Gujarat.Collective crimes results in collective Punishment.

Why do Muslims believe that the natural law of equal and opposite reaction would not be applied to them when they are constituent of a conflict?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

@GreenFoe waiting for your EXIT POLLS mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> @GreenFoe waiting for your EXIT POLLS mate



Praveen Patil of 5forty3: "These are not exit polls, we don't even know what exit polls are".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

I think nothing to worry, just a glitch, things would sort out................

Alliance in trouble, Chandrababu Naidu to speak to Narendra Modi today | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Not a glitch ,he is putting parallel candidates 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456652034129682432


onu1886 said:


> Itni jaldi? Congrats



Didn't sleep for whole night,second voter of polling booth 



arp2041 said:


> @GreenFoe waiting for your EXIT POLLS mate


yah as soon as they come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@GreenFoe Bhopal?


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> @GreenFoe Bhopal?


gwl


----------



## kurup

HariPrasad said:


> no



_At 4 o'clock in the evening..

Modi : Soniaji, whats the time?
Sonia : Modiji 4 pm
Modi :
Sonia : _


Modiji 4 pm (Modiji for PM)

Got it .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Jason bourne said:


> Is this you ?



Thats Tamil actor Vijay ( 
Vijay (actor) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456626500213547008


----------



## Manvantaratruti

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456268600853004289



I always thought Bhora's were Shias ........now I am confused. Can anybody clarify ?


----------



## drunken-monke

JanjaWeed said:


> There is a lot invested on Modi by not just BJP or RSS.. even powerful corporate sectors. Swaying away for making Modi as PM will not be quite easy either. Then again.. BJP needs to touch close to absolute majority so that there is no major hurdles in Modi's way!


Absolutely correct... The manufacturing sector needs him direly..


----------



## Soumitra

Vote Maadi

Abki Baar Modi Sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Reviewer21

Soumitra said:


> Vote Maadi
> 
> Abki Baar Modi Sarkar


Where you from, mate? karnataka?


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456642628432310272
@GreenFoe @jha @JanjaWeed

& Congress say that they BELIEVE in DEMOCRACY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456642628432310272
> @GreenFoe @jha @JanjaWeed


Shame on Congress. Congress Chhor! Ab mujhe EVM check krna pdega vote daalne se pehle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Modi @ Erode.

Talking in English

listen to it: 02245014501 (std call charges apply).



arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456642628432310272
> @GreenFoe @jha @JanjaWeed
> 
> & Congress say that they BELIEVE in DEMOCRACY



where are all the bharka dutts, arnabs, rajdeeps??


----------



## arp2041

Guys, chk out this..............

Mrs Vadra is in trouble and she knows it | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456626500213547008




jagan will win in all dose seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

voted for bjp today 
abki baar modi sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Modi @ Erode *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Today’s voting is make or break for Narendra Modi 

Read more at:
Lok Sabha polls 2014: Today’s voting is make or break for Narendra Modi - The Economic Times


----------



## ALOK31

Rahul baba is adressing crowd in korba(c.g.) and crowd is shouting modi modi .

Defective Pune EVM 'transfers' all votes to Congress - The Times of India

UNE: Early morning voters, including many senior citizens, were bewildered when an electronic voting machine (EVM) reportedly "transferred" all votes to the Congress.

The incident happened at a polling booth at Shamrao Kalmadi School in the city when voters found that whichever button was pressed on the EVM, only the Congress light blinked.

Some of the alert voters brought this to the notice of the election officials who stopped voting immediately.

"The Election Commission authorities have ordered a new machine for this particular polling booth which is expected to come soon," said local BJP activist Madhur Sahasrabuddhe.

The poll panel has also decided to permit around 28 voters who had already cast their votes with the defective EVM, to vote afresh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Reviewer21 said:


> Where you from, mate? karnataka?



Originally from Dehradun Currently living in Bangalore. Voted in Bangalore Central


----------



## CorporateAffairs

“Bad Politicians are not born. They are created by some good people who don’t #VOTE”.
Make sure you all vote this time & encourage others to vote as well.
vote for strong government, vote for stable government.
#VoteForBJP #VoteForModi







Nandan Nilekani approached sonia gandhi with idea of #AadharScam dual benefit -
1) 5 crores illegal Muslim Bangladeshis votes 
2) loot of ₹5000 crore
The man who fooled Indians in the name of "Aadhar" , himself has made a fake #AadharCard 
If he claims that it is typing mistake or printing mistake, then it should be registered in Guiness book as one of the biggest mistake in the world....
--------------------------------
Nandan Nilekani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454950530406555648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Looks like major ghapla going on in WB!! How can there be 40% voting till 11 a.m??

Live: West Bengal sees brisk voting, 40% till 11am


----------



## Soumitra

Must watch Fevicol Ad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Court orders police to submit report against Narendra Modi for hiding marriage to Jashodaben | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Lok Sabha results will be a verdict on 2002 post-Godhra riots: Narendra Modi - The Economic Times - Linkis.com


----------



## Reviewer21

Soumitra said:


> Originally from Dehradun Currently living in Bangalore. Voted in Bangalore Central


Okay.


----------



## Kaalapani

Soumitra said:


> Originally from Dehradun Currently living in Bangalore. Voted in Bangalore Central


Vote kis ko dia?


----------



## walwal

ALOK31 said:


> Rahul baba is adressing crowd in korba(c.g.) and crowd is shouting modi modi .
> 
> Defective Pune EVM 'transfers' all votes to Congress - The Times of India
> 
> UNE: Early morning voters, including many senior citizens, were bewildered when an electronic voting machine (EVM) reportedly "transferred" all votes to the Congress.
> 
> The incident happened at a polling booth at Shamrao Kalmadi School in the city when voters found that whichever button was pressed on the EVM, only the Congress light blinked.
> 
> Some of the alert voters brought this to the notice of the election officials who stopped voting immediately.
> 
> "The Election Commission authorities have ordered a new machine for this particular polling booth which is expected to come soon," said local BJP activist Madhur Sahasrabuddhe.
> 
> The poll panel has also decided to permit around 28 voters who had already cast their votes with the defective EVM, to vote afresh.



Scary !!! Imagine of a situation somewhere in remote villages where the poor people who just know to press the button and happy to see that "some" light glows on the machine. What would be the fate of this whole mammoth exercise ? 

ON other note, there are numerous instances where my friends/ relatives have reported their name missing from the voters list. This is nth time we keep on getting such problems. Surprisingly, no such incidents happen within the slum dwellers. No offences meant by the way. But something to ponder upon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

MP me kam ho raha he voting


----------



## ALOK31

Jason bourne said:


> MP me kam ho raha he voting


12 baje tak kitna % hua hai MP me voting ??


----------



## HariPrasad

http://m.ibnlive.com/news/lok-sabha...-mp-and-karnataka-till-noon/465624-37-64.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

MoDi @ Erode.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

^^^Fascists  @Joe Shearer 
This disturbing trend is visible all over India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

MoDi @ CoimBatore.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

@GreenFoe early polls mate??


----------



## SpArK

MODI @ Madhyapradesh

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SRP

Tribal people voting in Odisha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Soumitra said:


> Originally from Dehradun Currently living in Bangalore. Voted in Bangalore Central


Oho buddy I am also from Ddun, Vasant Vihar near FRI. Currently in Chennai . UK mein 7th may ko hai voting


----------



## Soumitra

I was watching IBN Open Mike in Amethi. A congress supporter was saying that Rahul is not responsible for bad roads because roads are broken due to overloading allowed by the state govt



ExtraOdinary said:


> Oho buddy I am also from Ddun, Vasant Vihar near FRI. Currently in Chennai . UK mein 7th may ko hai voting



Arey waah you are my nieghbour. I live in Ballupur Chowk. Good to see a fellow ddunian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Pune: Defective voting machine transfers all votes to Congress*

The early morning voters of Pune were left stunned when an electronic voting machine (EVM) reportedly "transferred" all votes to the Congress.

The incident happened at a polling booth at Shamrao Kalmadi School in the city when voters found that whichever button was pressed on the EVM, only the Congress light blinked.

Some of the alert voters brought this to the notice of the election officials who stopped voting immediately.

"The Election Commission authorities have ordered a new machine for this particular polling booth which is expected to come soon," said local BJP activist Madhur Sahasrabuddhe.

The poll panel has also decided to permit around 28 voters who had already cast their votes with the defective EVM, to vote afresh.

Pune: Defective voting machine transfers all votes to Congress - IBNLive


----------



## ashok321




----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456709785136529408

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Soumitra said:


> I was watching IBN Open Mike in Amethi. A congress supporter was saying that Rahul is not responsible for bad roads because roads are broken due to overloading allowed by the state govt
> 
> 
> 
> Arey waah you are my nieghbour. I live in Ballupur Chowk. Good to see a fellow ddunian


Wow that's a stone's throw away . I miss home. This time hopefully all 5 seats for BJP


----------



## jiki

Jason bourne said:


> MP me kam ho raha he voting



MP mein kam hona hi chahiye 

There sud be a moderate voting in MP, if not a high one bcoz there is an ongoing 3rd term of the same gov and if der is a high turnout cud be detrimental to BJP. Its better to state machinery arrange a moderate voting over der.


----------



## jha

CPM candidate Pradip Bhattacharya in Howrah... BJP ne sab ke backside mein aag laga di hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs




----------



## Reviewer21

SpArK said:


> MoDi @ CoimBatore.


Hey how do people in TN or any Non-Hindi speaking state understand modi, i mean he talks in hindi, so do they use a sort of translator or anything like that?



jha said:


> CPM candidate Pradip Bhattacharya in Howrah... BJP ne sab ke backside mein aag laga di hai..



Is CPM supporting BJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Reviewer21 said:


> Hey how do people in TN or any Non-Hindi speaking state understand modi, i mean he talks in hindi, so do they use a sort of translator or anything like that?



Modi's tamil nadu team includes, some of the excellent English, Hindi to Tamil translators 

They can translate in the same pitch and passion with which Modi speaks



ashok321 said:


> View attachment 24870



He's just amazed with the enthusiasm of people in Tamil nadu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

CorporateAffairs said:


> Modi's tamil nadu team includes, some of the excellent English, Hindi to Tamil translators
> 
> They can translate in the same pitch and passion with which Modi speaks
> 
> 
> 
> He's just amazed with the enthusiasm of people in Tamil nadu.


Hmm that's good.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> CPM candidate Pradip Bhattacharya in Howrah... BJP ne sab ke backside mein aag laga di hai..




How are the chinese brokers wearing Lord ram on their shawls


----------



## Android

jha said:


> CPM candidate Pradip Bhattacharya in Howrah... BJP ne sab ke backside mein aag laga di hai..



why is he wearing communism symbol


----------



## Reviewer21

Android said:


> why is he wearing communism symbol


I think that's their Party's insignia.


----------



## jbond197

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 24870



What are you up to man!! Stop posting stupid posters here!! This is not country's first elections, people are going to vote for one party or other/one person or other; don't make things personal!!


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

@Jason bourne - re posted your tweet in a bigger size..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

I believe that modi played very smart. His yesterday's 2 interviews are going to polarize the votes in a big way.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*IAS Pradeep Sharma (snoopgate petitioner) in Hawala scam net.*

The Gujarat Government on Wednesday dropped a bombshell in the Supreme Court in the snoopgate controversy by submitting call transcripts of IAS officer Pradeep Sharma, who is seeking a probe against Chief Minister Narendra Modi for allegedly snooping on a woman. Police are investigating his role in suspicious hawala transaction, owning benami properties and harbouring illicit relationship with several women.

In the affidavit, the State pointed out that “large-scale money” was transferred from India by Sharma in favour of his US-based wife either through some Dubai-based agent or by other modes. The two phones used by the petitioner were registered in the name of private companies in Kutch, bordering Pakistan.

“The said transactions are under an ongoing probe with the help of Financial Intelligence Unit India and Directorate of Enforcement,” the affidavit said. The phones were put on surveillance after specific intelligence inputs were received in 2009 about possibilities that several phones in Gujarat were used for anti-national activities and suspicious financial transactions.

The Additional Chief Secretary (Home) ordered several numbers, including the two numbers used by the applicant (Sharma), to be put on surveillance. More than the suspicious money transactions, the agencies were shocked to note that Sharma amassed benami properties, which were not mentioned in the annual statement of properties to be submitted by all IAS officers every year.

But what surprised the Gujarat Police most was the “highly obscene and pornographic” conversations which Sharma had with several women subordinates and wives of his relatives. The State Government clarified that none of the conversations involved the woman whose name surfaced in the snoopgate controversy. However, to protect the identity of other girls whose names are revealed in the transcripts, the State submitted it to the apex court as annexure in a sealed envelope.

The affidavit said, “Some of the contents of these conversations are too obscene and pornographic in nature to be made a part of the pleadings or annexure in the present affidavit.” Giving a peek into the contents, the State Government said, “So far as conversations of the applicant containing illicit relationships with several married women are concerned, they happen to be either subordinate officers to the applicant or relatives/friends of the applicant.”

The affidavit came in response to Sharma’s application demanding a CBI probe into contents of a sting operation by two web portals which showed a woman’s phone being put on illegal surveillance by the Gujarat Police with a keen interest shown by former State Home Minister Amit Shah to know about her movements and whereabouts. Exposing Sharma’s credentials, who claimed to be victimised for taking on Modi, the State argued that the attempt to malign the political leadership of the State was timed by certain “vested interests”.

The State indicated that the probe against Sharma was on since 2009. “Taking resort to the irresponsible allegations of malafide by the applicant is clearly an abuse of the process of this court and also to pressurise the State agencies not to take any steps based upon the contents of the conversations as the applicant, being a senior IAS officer, may have come to know about the above referred recordings and the logical legal consequences flowing there from,” the affidavit said.

It further attacked Sharma for choosing an agency like CBI to probe the snoopgate controversy hinting that his brother, IPS officer Kuldeep Sharma, had last year got appointed as Adviser to Union Home Ministry, the nodal Ministry controlling CBI.

*Why the Congress campaign is doomed*

Why the Congress campaign is doomed - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Abki Baar Modi Sarkar!!!


----------



## HariPrasad

If chandra babu goes against Modi, he is gone for sure. He will end up being an another Nitish.

Hi Green @GreenFoe

What is the inside story Mate???

What do your DATA suggest?

Your Pai chart , Bar chart???


----------



## Android

What's the voter turnout till now???


----------



## somnath

India TV journalist quits over ‘scripted’ Modi interview | The Indian Express


----------



## jbond197

People need to vote for better India!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hell all.. crucial voting day today. Which way the hawa is blowing? @arp2041 @GreenFoe @jbond197 @CorporateAffairs @jha @Sidak @chak de INDIA @kurup @HariPrasad @Jason bourne will it be a decider today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456724432321396736


JanjaWeed said:


> Hell all.. crucial voting day today. Which way the hawa is blowing? @arp2041 @GreenFoe @jbond197 @CorporateAffairs @jha @Sidak @chak de INDIA @kurup @HariPrasad @Jason bourne will it be a decider today?



BJP+ won 49 out of the 121 seats last time, i m counting that as a minimum, adding massive gains in Rajasthan, out of 121 it should be 60+

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

*11 AM Analysis with Dr. Praveen Patil *
*




*
The second major day of polling in the 2014 calendar also happens to be the biggest day when 122 Parliamentary constituencies spread across 13 states and union territories will elect their MPs. Early voting trends are quite interesting to say the least.

At 11 AM, different states are reporting different dynamics, which is why Indian elections are such a maze that haunt political analysts and psephologists alike. If Rajasthan saw very high early polling (indicating a preconceived vote?), then the heartland, like always was a slow initial turnout region. Maharashtra and Karnataka also saw some brisk early polling.

In Bihar, very early trends were showing BJP+ in the pole position by a long distance. Looks like Bihar is fast emerging as a one horse race for all practical purposes.


There seems to be a solid consolidation of upper castes behind BJP in the ratio of about 70% for BJP and 30% for the rest
OBCs including Yadavs and Kurmis seems to be behind BJP in the range of 50% for BJP and 50% for the rest
Even a substantial number of Muslims of Bihar (possibly the only heartland state) seem to be voting for BJP, in continuation with the trends reported on 10th April. In fact, there is a tight race between BJP and JDU as the number two choice for Muslim voters of Bihar behind UPA.
In Uttar Pradesh, early trends show BJP ahead, but not with the same distance as on April 10th. This part of Western UP seems to be a tighter race this time.


Currently UP seems to be divided something like this – 3:2:2:2, where BJP is getting 3 out of every 10 votes while SP, BSP and Congress-RLD are all getting about 2 votes each. At a similar point of time on 10th April BJP was getting about 4 to 5 votes.
Surprisingly, Congress seems to be in race in the early voting period at least, which could only help BJP eventually by dividing the opposition votes.
Worryingly for the BJP, a substantial section of the MBC (Most Backward Caste) vote is accruing to the BSP; this process began on April 10th and is probably gaining some traction now. BSP also seems to be slowly becoming the number one choice of the Muslm voter. Since we classically tend to under-estimate the BSP’s core Dalit vote which is probably now getting augmented by MBC and Muslim vote, the dynamics of UP electoral scene may change. These are very early trends, but we will have to keep a close watch on all the happenings over the course of the day today.
Is BJP emerging as the party of Upper Castes and upper crust of OBCs only, while BSP seems to be getting the MBC-Dalit-Muslim vote? Are some of the disgruntled SP voters moving towards BSP rather than BJP, or is this just limited to early trends of a few seats in today’s phase? We will try and answer these questions today and tomorrow.
Madhya Pradesh

As expected, MP is today showing a big BJP lead of more than 15% across the spectrum in very early trends. What is important to note here is that BJP’s vote is almost equal along gender lines, whereas Congress’s vote has a male bias to it, which indicates that Shivraj Singh Chohan, who is widely known Shivraj Mama, still has considerable hold over the female populace.

Karnataka

BJP has taken a big lead in North Bangalore and a slender lead in South Bangalore. There are some big surprises in store for our reports in the subsequent hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

& they say they want to have CLEAN POLITICS 

@Prometheus chk this one, any thing now for winning ???






@JanjaWeed @ExtraOdinary @Sidak @Indischer @jha @GreenFoe @chak de INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## jbond197

*Constituency Watch on 17th April *

*



*
Bangalore South (Karnataka): In this high profile battle of the Brahmins which has attracted all the eyeballs of India, Nandan Nilekani of Congress is taking on 5 time MP of BJP, Anant Kumar. A high-end analysis of this seat tells us that Congress should take big leads in at least 4 assembly segments – BTM Layout, Vijayanagar, Govindrajanagar and Chikpet to defeat Anant Kumar who is strong in Banashankari, Jaya Nagar, Bommanahalli and Padmanabha Nagar.

What is actually happening on the ground? Anant Kumar has taken slender leads in Vijayanagar and Govindrajanagar, while Congress’s lead in BTM layout is not too huge. This has created a favourable situation for BJP’s Anant Kumar till at least the lunch hour, will he be able to hold on to this leads till the end of the day remains to be seen






*Rampur (Uttar Pradesh): *This is the Azam Khan Stronghold where filmstar Jaya Prada had been elected the last two times. This time there is a three cornered fight between BJP, SP and Congress which has once again fielded the Rampur royalty from Suar.

This is once again a seat which we can use as a prime example of how the Muslim vote is getting divided in Western UP, not just in overall terms but also within a constituency. Yet, this is also a seat that BJP has won only once in 1999, so this should be a barometer for the Modi wave in UP. As of lunch hour BJP is trailing at the third position, so we are keeping a close watch on this seat.





Pataliputra (Bihar): This is one of those high profile contests that has drawn the attention on the nation. This was a seat that RJD top leader Lalu Prasad Yadav had lost in 2009 and had fielded his daughter this time around.

Here, as elsewhere in Bihar, BJP has taken a big lead and Lalu’s daughter is possibly in for a rout! Till lunch hour BJP was almost double that of RJD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456729699453239296


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456636293598810112

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Parhe likhe chu**ye in Bangalore again do not vote... They can only cry hoarse on Facebook and Twitter.. Scr*w you Bangaloreans who cant even move their @$$ to vote.. Only 30% voting till 3 PM...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Elections 2014 LIVE: 60 pc voting in Bengal till 1 pm; Jaitley slams Rahul over ‘ullu’ barb | The Indian Express

60% voting till 1 pm in WB.. something is not right!!



jha said:


> Parhe likhe chu**ye in Bangalore again do not vote... They can only cry hoarse on Facebook and Twitter.. Scr*w you Bangaloreans who cant even move their @$$ to vote.. Only 30% voting till 3 PM...



Even Maharashtra is also 31% till 1 pm..

Live: 31% votes cast in Maharashtra till 1pm in LS polls - Hindustan Times


----------



## Jason bourne

jbond197 said:


> Elections 2014 LIVE: 60 pc voting in Bengal till 1 pm; Jaitley slams Rahul over ‘ullu’ barb | The Indian Express
> 
> 60% voting till 1 pm in WB.. something is not right!!
> 
> 
> 
> Even Maharashtra is also 31% till 1 pm..
> 
> Live: 31% votes cast in Maharashtra till 1pm in LS polls - Hindustan Times



yes looks like WB will end 125% voting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Jason bourne said:


> yes looks like WB will end 125% voting



Yeah, after all there are good number of secular votes there!! Best part is - they got privilege to vote for multiple secular parties!!


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> Elections 2014 LIVE: 60 pc voting in Bengal till 1 pm; Jaitley slams Rahul over ‘ullu’ barb | The Indian Express
> 
> 60% voting till 1 pm in WB.. something is not right!!
> 
> 
> 
> Even Maharashtra is also 31% till 1 pm..
> 
> Live: 31% votes cast in Maharashtra till 1pm in LS polls - Hindustan Times



60% by 1 pm is very suspicious ...thats an unrealistic figure ....


----------



## Soumitra

arp2041 said:


> & they say they want to have CLEAN POLITICS
> 
> @Prometheus chk this one, any thing now for winning ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ExtraOdinary @Sidak @Indischer @jha @GreenFoe @chak de INDIA



EC should take strict note of this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> 60% by 1 pm is very suspicious ...thats an unrealistic figure ....



If there is no mischief and the numbers are genuine then that is a kind of bad news for Didi!!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arp2041 said:


> & they say they want to have CLEAN POLITICS
> 
> @Prometheus chk this one, any thing now for winning ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ExtraOdinary @Sidak @Indischer @jha @GreenFoe @chak de INDIA


Any step is welcome to stop Hindu politics from taking centerstage.  Big Blow to Modi!



jbond197 said:


> If there is no mischief and the numbers are genuine then that is a kind of bad news for Didi!!


That being Bengal, you should be sceptical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jbond197 said:


> !



why is it so low ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Narendra Modi's rally's live telecast jammed*
Narendra Modi's rally's live telecast jammed - Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456737950156337152

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Low voter turnout in Maharashtra looks like people here want Ajit Pawar to urinate in our dams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Android said:


> Low voter turnout in Maharashtra looks like people here want Ajit Pawar to urinate in our dams


Yug Yug jiyo bhaiyon :omhaha: I mean dubo...


----------



## jbond197

chak de INDIA said:


> why is so low ?



Lazy people enjoy the holiday for the better part of the day and go to vote towards late evening!! Early voters are the real dedicated ones!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Union Minister gets EVM direction changed to 'vastu' | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> Union Minister gets EVM direction changed to 'vastu' | Firstpost



 What else do you expect from Rowl Bawa's secular team!!


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456740141474660355


----------



## Star Wars

*Defective EVMs 'transfer' all votes to Congress in Maharashtra A malfunctioning electronic voting machine (EVM) reportedly "transferred" all votes cast to the Congress candidate in Sindhudurg district here,* in the second incident of its kind Thursday. Angry voters boycotted the elections for nearly three hours before frantic election officials ordered a replacement EVM and resumed voting around 1 p.m. Source : IANS

2014-04-17 04:15:02 pm
Elections in India, Indian Elections 2014, Latest Updates and News



*FUCKING ASSHOLESSS!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Union Minister gets EVM direction changed to 'vastu' | Firstpost


What?  Someone needs to tell this minister that it's against Congress's principles. Aisa karne se secularism khatre pe aayega!


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> If chandra babu goes against Modi, he is gone for sure. He will end up being an another Nitish.
> 
> Hi Green @GreenFoe
> 
> What is the inside story Mate???
> 
> What do your DATA suggest?
> 
> Your Pai chart , Bar chart???


Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1195
Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1195


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456721404256616448

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Maharashtra is really disappointing. I guess people have got used to the pi$$ of Ajit Pawar .


----------



## Ayush

what the hell is happening..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> *Defective EVMs 'transfer' all votes to Congress in Maharashtra A malfunctioning electronic voting machine (EVM) reportedly "transferred" all votes cast to the Congress candidate in Sindhudurg district here,* in the second incident of its kind Thursday. Angry voters boycotted the elections for nearly three hours before frantic election officials ordered a replacement EVM and resumed voting around 1 p.m. Source : IANS
> 
> 2014-04-17 04:15:02 pm
> Elections in India, Indian Elections 2014, Latest Updates and News
> 
> 
> 
> *FUCKING ASSHOLESSS!!!*



Why all these defective machines only biased towards congress? 

& these are only the reported incidents.. how about unreported ones?


----------



## jbond197

LS polls live: Queues build up post-lunch in biggest round - Hindustan Times

As expected - people enjoyed the day till late afternoon and then realized that they have to vote as well!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Why all these defective machines only biased towards congress?
> 
> & these are only the reported incidents.. how about unreported ones?




how many incidents do you know till now ?


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456748956291059712


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> how many incidents do you know till now ?


This is the second incident today.. isn't it? there could be many more such which may have gone unreported in backward areas. I'm only assuming though...


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456748956291059712




Early reports were suggesting Bangalore North is also leading BJP


----------



## SQ8

anonymus said:


> @Oscar
> 
> See there is a peculiar mentality among Muslims something which is not only evident in this case but also in most of Muslim-non Muslims conflict all over the world.It is victimhood mentality.
> 
> While talking/discussing/ranting about Gujarat riots, they forget that riots were not spontaneous act of killing of Muslims;they were preceded by burning of two coaches of a train full of Hindu pilgrims.The decision to fry some Hindus was taken by Ulema of Godhra city a day before the incident. The Ulema thought that they would get away with it as in Gujarat, there use to be riots on monthly basis on the issues as mundane as kite flying and it would pass-off as one of those small incident.
> 
> Do Muslims expect that they would not be any reaction to aggression they commit as a collective?
> 
> Similar is the case of Israel-Palestine conflict and US droning of a motley group of countries.When Hamas or Islamic Jihad fire rockets into Israel, do you except that Israel would not retaliate or when Islamists kill 3000 random Americans or Taliban attack on US Soldiers.What is morally wrong in Israel using Airforce against people who fires rocket into it's cities or US droning Taliban or Anti Muslims riot in Gujarat.Collective crimes results in collective Punishment.
> 
> Why do Muslims believe that the natural law of equal and opposite reaction would not be applied to them when they are constituent of a conflict?



So essentially, you are suggesting that the world is actually a victim of Muslims? It seems that all is being stated here is just a reversal of the victimhood mentality.


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> This is the second incident today.. isn't it? there could be many more such which may have gone unreported in backward areas. I'm only assuming though...



Hope it remains an assumption ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Oscar said:


> So essentially, you are suggesting that the world is actually a victim of Muslims? It seems that all is being stated here is just a reversal of the victimhood mentality.



Oscar sir, with due respect, pls don't spoil this thread........but yes, if you say ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR than you are more than welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456748956291059712


----------



## jbond197

Oscar said:


> So essentially, you are suggesting that the world is actually a victim of Muslims? It seems that all is being stated here is just a reversal of the victimhood mentality.


Oh please Oscar, we have lot many threads to discuss 2002 riots and Muslim Victimization. Can we let this thread remain dedicated to the Indian elections only?


----------



## jha




----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> Early reports were suggesting Bangalore North is also leading BJP


 Yupp


----------



## Indischer

jbond197 said:


> Lazy people enjoy the holiday for the better part of the day and go to vote towards late evening!! Early voters are the real dedicated ones!!


My family voted at sharp 7am in the morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dash

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456748956291059712


+1 to him from me, got inked

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

jha said:


> Parhe likhe chu**ye in Bangalore again do not vote... They can only cry hoarse on Facebook and Twitter.. Scr*w you Bangaloreans who cant even move their @$$ to vote.. Only 30% voting till 3 PM...



Sabse badiya ham Delhi wale hai


----------



## jbond197

Indischer said:


> My family voted at sharp 7am in the morning.



That's good!! It's not important who you vote for, but at least one should vote!! I am feeling bad for not been able to vote in this historic Indian elections!!


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> That's good!! It's not important who you vote for, but at least one should vote!! I am feeling bad for not been able to vote in this historic Indian election!!




Thought you can vote in the Embassy ....


----------



## Indischer

jbond197 said:


> That's good!! It's not important who you vote for, but at least one should vote!! I am feeling bad for not been able to vote in this historic Indian election!!



Same here.


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> Thought you can vote in the Embassy ....



Nopes, that provision is only for GOI employees!!


----------



## Echo_419

Oscar said:


> So essentially, you are suggesting that the world is actually a victim of Muslims? It seems that all is being stated here is just a reversal of the victimhood mentality.



Can we please just discuss the topic at hand


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456756920334811137


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Congress releases video showing Uma Bharti calling Modi 'Vinash Purush'

Height of desperation!


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


>



"HAS" to rush??


----------



## Jason bourne

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456756920334811137



ye kya he ?


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> "HAS" to rush??



Surprised he is a journalist....


----------



## Dem!god

OMFG....how many of u knew this.........

*Sonia Gandhi withdrew and transferred $10 billion from Vatican Bank numbered account after the new Pope declared that account owners must disclose their name.*
- Dr. Subramanian Swamy.
-------------------------------------
Reuters reported that Vatican regulators had flagged suspicious transactions being made from the diplomatic accounts held at the Vatican bank by several high-risk countries, including Iran.

Officials say that those accounts are now being investigated and that new procedures — standard among major international banks — are being put in place to ensure that more information is collected on clients and on large transactions. Technically, only organizations and individuals related to the Catholic Church or Vatican City can maintain accounts at the bank, but officials are now uncovering accounts that either should have been closed or never opened. Thus far, officials say, reviews have produced at least six instances of possible money laundering and a number of suspicious accounts are being closed, referred to Vatican judicial authorities or both.
-----------------------------------
Read more at:
Pope Francis launches reform of Vatican bureaucracy, with cleanup of Vatican bank - The Washington Post





this bitch is looting india......damn.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

*Lalu's daughter Misa allegedly destroys EVM machine after 'assault'*

Look who's being a brat...Even she has realised pataliputra mein uski daal nahi galne wali


----------



## jbond197

Jason bourne said:


> ye kya he ?



The main reason for Naidu's tantrums. Purandeshwari is Naidu's wife's sister and his bitter political rival!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Twitter is filled with quite hilariously innovative ideas to increase voter turnout in Bangalore


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456759690555174912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456753564040183808


----------



## doppelganger

Friends,

I have voted for the first time in my life!

Aaar ya paar, ab ki baar, Modi sarkaar!!!

Har har Mahadev! Jai Hind!!

Aapka cchota bhai,

Doppelganger.

P.S. Sorry for grainy mobile image. Bhavnaon ko samjho, dikhave aur technology par mat jao.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> "HAS" to rush??



He also passed "through" Ajanta Caves but did not see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Bangalore: This 96-year-old has voted in every election since 1952 - IBNLive

People need to learn something from him!!


----------



## Jason bourne

UP TILL 5 pm 70% voting recorded

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

I will be voting first time on 24th (Mumbai NW). Being first time voter in this historic election feels like scoring a century in a debut match lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> He also passed "through" Ajanta Caves but did not see.



I think that tweet is from Ashutosh's parody account! 

But that doesn't mean that I am suggesting the tweets from the real one will be any better!!


----------



## thesolar65

doppelganger said:


> View attachment 24903
> 
> Friends,
> 
> I have voted for the first time in my life!
> 
> Aaar ya paar, ab ki baar, Modi sarkaar!!!
> 
> Har har Mahadev! Jai Hind!!
> 
> Aapka cchota bhai,
> 
> Doppelganger.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for grainy mobile image. Bhavnaon ko samjho, dikhave aur technology par mat jao.



Who gave you a negative and why?...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Jason bourne said:


> UP TILL 5 pm 70% voting recorded



Bada Badlav ayega.. 6+ out of 11 seats for BJP in UP. My guess!! What do you think?


----------



## GreenFoe

Jason bourne said:


> ye kya he ?


naidu unhappy with purans candidature


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456764857111437313

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doppelganger

thesolar65 said:


> Who gave you a negative and why?...


 
Aeronaut.

I think he does not like my finger .....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> naidu unhappy with purans candidature
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456764857111437313


wow... that is a real gain for BJP, should that come true! BJP was no where in the contest just a month & half ago!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> UP TILL 5 pm 70% voting recorded


Is that true? Wow.


----------



## Star Wars

GreenFoe said:


> naidu unhappy with purans candidature
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456764857111437313



Wow.... Surprising numbers ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> naidu unhappy with purans candidature
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456764857111437313



Orissa had Assembly elections as well. Any updates on that?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

doppelganger said:


> View attachment 24903
> 
> Friends,
> 
> I have voted for the first time in my life!
> 
> Aaar ya paar, ab ki baar, Modi sarkaar!!!
> 
> Har har Mahadev! Jai Hind!!
> 
> Aapka cchota bhai,
> 
> Doppelganger.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for grainy mobile image. Bhavnaon ko samjho, dikhave aur technology par mat jao.


@Oscar - Any pawandi on posting pics of voting finger? I was also planning to do this on 24th April.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

how do i paste a twitter


SarthakGanguly said:


> @Oscar - Any pawandi on posting pics of voting finger? I was also planning to do this on 24th April.



as long as your not showing people the middle finger, its fine


----------



## jbond197

doppelganger said:


> Aeronaut.
> 
> I think he does not like my finger .....



@Aeronaut - did you give negative rating to @doppelganger by mistake? @WebMaster @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> @Oscar - Any pawandi on posting pics of voting finger? I was also planning to do this on 24th April.


As long as you don't say 'ab ki bar modi sarkar' you'll be safe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> I think that tweet is from Ashutosh's parody account!
> 
> But that doesn't mean that I am suggesting the tweets from the real one will be any better!!



Nope.. Its from his account only..


----------



## doppelganger

JanjaWeed said:


> As long as you don't say 'ab ki bar modi sarkar' you'll be safe!


 
What's wrong with saying *Aaar Ya Paar, Ab Ki Baar, Modi Sarkaar*?

@WebMaster @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> Orissa had Assembly elections as well. Any updates on that?


No


----------



## NKVD

trend saying upto 705 voting in up


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> how do i paste a twitter



Just as you link any news article!!


----------



## Manvantaratruti

doppelganger said:


> View attachment 24903
> 
> Friends,
> 
> I have voted for the first time in my life!
> 
> Aaar ya paar, ab ki baar, Modi sarkaar!!!
> 
> Har har Mahadev! Jai Hind!!
> 
> Aapka cchota bhai,
> 
> Doppelganger.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for grainy mobile image. Bhavnaon ko samjho, dikhave aur technology par mat jao.



Congratulations ! You also got your first negative rating in pdf ...... wear it with pride.  

Have you lost your certificate of secularism yet ? ...... the first time is always memorable

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Nope.. Its from his account only..


 which tweet?


----------



## JanjaWeed

btw.. don't miss Arnab's frankly speaking with Raj Thackaray today. Would be very interesting see how often Arnab will get to repeat his questions!


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456764362007773184


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456770228689436672


----------



## doppelganger

Manvantaratruti said:


> Congratulations ! You also got your first negative rating in pdf ...... wear it with pride.
> 
> Have you lost your certificate of secularism yet ? ...... the first time is always memorable


 
If my one finger makes Modi ji win, and also pisses off our friends next door, then I pray to Hanuman ji to give me many more fingers to do the same.

Har har Mahadev! Jai Hind!

Aar ya paar ab ki baar Modi Sarkaar!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

Looks like Ghulam Nabi Azad may very well loose this time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> btw.. don't miss Arnab's frankly speaking with Raj Thackaray today. Would be very interesting see how often Arnab will get to repeat his questions!



I think Arnab interviewed Raj before too! Raj got angry midway through that interview and gave some tough replies!! Arnab ki shakal dekhne waali thi!! LOL!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

doppelganger said:


> What's wrong with saying *Aaar Ya Paar, Ab Ki Baar, Modi Sarkaar*?
> 
> @WebMaster @Oscar


Inko lage mirchi ya achar.. ab ki bar Modi Sarkar..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456771177609195520


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456768957781790721

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> I think he interviewed him before too! Raj got angry midway through that interview and gave some tough replies!! Arnab ki shakal dekhne waali thi!! LOL!!


If you go by the promo.. it's not any different this time either! Maybe Arnab is well prepared this time by wearing his diaper! 



jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456768957781790721


lol... that should be the benchmark answer for every CD exposes by Congress!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456768957781790721



lol..i really wanted to see his face...am sure it will be up on youtube sometime....


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> If you go by the promo.. it's not any different this time either! Maybe Arnab is well prepared this time by wearing his diaper!
> 
> 
> lol... that should be the benchmark answer for every CD exposes by Congress!



which CD ?


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> which CD ?



His **** Video.... no joke


----------



## JanjaWeed

FIR filed against Lalu's daughter Misa for breaking voting machine - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

jbond197 said:


> *Maharashtra*
> 
> Northern and Vidharbha parts of this second largest state went to polls on the 10th of April and our survey had a sample size of 624 spread out in 11 assembly segments of 4 parliamentary constituencies. Our representative sampling was well spread out across the demographic profile of Vidharbha and included the following;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then extrapolated the sample data to our own social profile of Vidharbha using the latest Census numbers to add adequate weightage to different ethnic groups/castes in order to arrive at the right representative model. Based on this model we converted the vote-shares of different parties accordingly to arrive at the final numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2009, in these 10 seats that went to polls on the 10th of April, BJP-SS had an advantage of only 0.5% in terms of vote-share which is why both NDA and UPA shared 5 parliamentary seats each. This time our mathematical model projects a clear 4% lead to BJP-SS in these seats which usually means exponential gains in terms of number of seats. For the vote-to seat conversion, we have taken multiple parameters into consideration like inter-parliamentary constituency vote-share difference, historic vote-share data of individual parliamentary seat, intra assembly segment wise vote-share differential and demographic divide of percentage of votes in each individual seat. Based on these parameters we have projected a clear victory for BJP-SS in 8 parliamentary seats and 2 have gone to Congress-NCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haryana*
> 
> This is a state that was looking interestingly poised on the voting day on 10th when BJP and Congress looked like being on an equal footing, based on our overall vote-share data. Once we dived deeper into those numbers, we began to realize the real picture as seat after seat seems to have voted to defeat Congress but the anti-Congress vote seems to have split among the opposition parties, so what looked like even-stevens turned out to be a skewed picture with an anti-Congress vote getting divided. This is why the demographic profiling of any data collection exercise is very important. Our sample size in Haryana was 1035 spread across 4 parliamentary seats and gave adequate social representation to all sections of the Haryana society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In our over emphasis on the Congress decline story, we tend to forget another important story, that of BSP’s decline. 2014 will probably be remembered as an election that saw almost the complete decimation of this north Indian Dalit party which had once emerged as a potential national player. For instance, here in Haryana, BSP had 16% vote-share in the 2009 parliamentary election, which has now literally come down to a third at about 6%. This is a decline that we have been seeing for the last couple of years when Mayawati’s party had lost almost all its base in a string of state elections – especially late last year when BSP lost its moorings in MP, Rajasthan and Delhi where it had emerged as the third pole over the last 2 decades. Unless Mayawti takes timely action, BSP will suffer almost terminal decline in the next few years.
> 
> Another phenomenon of this Haryana election is AAP’s performance of winning double-digit vote-share, although not winning any seats. For a party that has just about started its political innings, getting double digit vote-share in at least 3 states is an achievement that it can be proud of, but for the impossibly high ambitions the party and its supporters seem to have about 2014. If the party remains focussed as a long term player, it can possibly emerge as a serious contender in parts of India within a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJP is suffering in Haryana, despite a pro-Modi wave against the Congress because it didn’t get its alliance mathematics right. Had it been able to form a broader coalition with INLD, the NDA could have made a clean sweep of this important state. Many voters, especially the Jat voters were in the belief that a vote for INLD was also a vote for Modi, which seems to have cost at least 2 seats for the BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Delhi*
> 
> Our sample size for Delhi was 1631 spread across 11 assembly segments of 4 parliamentary seats. We also then got survey data from a third party source for the remaining 2 parliamentary seats. Using this entire data we have made the vote-share and seat-share projections with an overall sample size of 2148.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Odisha*
> 
> The sample size for this eastern state was 690 spread across 6 parliamentary constituencies. What is surprising is that BJP has emerged as a very close second to the BJD while Congress has been relegated to a distant third in this eastern state where it was hitherto believed that BJP had lost its entire base after its alliance with Biju Janata Dal broke-off in 2009. Two important caveats before we post the results; 1] This is only limited to parliamentary election as the survey was not done for the parallel assembly polls and 2] 5Forty3 was not directly involved in this Odisha survey due to lack of infrastructure in Eastern India so it was outsourced to another independent organization.


can anyone explain me how NDA is getting 5 seats in haryana.I don't know about any potential votebank of BJP in haryana.Moreover BJP did a horrible ticket distribution in haryana. such reports are coming from seemandhra as well.BJP-TDP alliance is in danger there. Is this some conspiracy against modi or what? Does "club160" really exist in BJP. I am very suspicious of likes of sushma swaraj,advani


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> which CD ?


Congress releases video, says Uma Bharti called Modi 'Vinash Purush' - IBNLive


----------



## heisenberg

can anyone explain me how NDA is getting 5 seats in haryana.I don't know about any potential votebank of BJP in haryana.Moreover BJP did a horrible ticket distribution in haryana. such reports are coming from seemandhra as well.BJP-TDP alliance is in danger there. Is this some conspiracy against modi or what? Does "club160" really exist in BJP. I am very suspicious of likes of sushma swaraj,advani


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> Post the video!!



Haan... AB yahi kaam bacha hai...

Search kar lo.. Its available on Net i think..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

lol.. afteral Congress couldn't find anyone else but Singhvi to release that video!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

*Reports of booth capturing in parts of WB*

WB: EC seeks report over Left's complain against TMC in Cooch Behar - IBNLive

This is the truth behind unnatural high voter turnout in WB


----------



## jbond197

heisenberg said:


> can anyone explain me how NDA is getting 5 seats in haryana.I don't know about any potential votebank of BJP in haryana.Moreover BJP did a horrible ticket distribution in haryana. such reports are coming from seemandhra as well.BJP-TDP alliance is in danger there. Is this some conspiracy against modi or what? Does "club160" really exist in BJP. I am very suspicious of likes of sushma swaraj,advani




I guess you are from Haryana only. right?

The seats are given by exit polls surveys. The exit polls are generally very reliable but to tell you honestly, the real picture will emerge only on May 16th!!



onu1886 said:


> *Reports of booth capturing in parts of WB*
> 
> WB: EC seeks report over Left's complain against TMC in Cooch Behar - IBNLive
> 
> This is the truth behind unnatural high voter turnout in WB



WB is supposedly a state of Intellectuals, yet they behave worse than UP/Bihar!! Sorry no offence meant, just sharing my feelings!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jbond197 said:


> Post the video!!


Its on Vimeo


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> Congress releases video, says Uma Bharti called Modi 'Vinash Purush' - IBNLive


 
i was asking about manu sanghvis CD what was in that CD ?


----------



## AugenBlick

jbond197 said:


> I guess you are from Haryana only. right?
> 
> The seats are given by exit polls surveys. The exit polls are generally very reliable but to tell you honestly, the real picture will emerge only on May 16th!!
> 
> 
> 
> WB is supposedly a state of Intellectuals, yet they behave worse than UP/Bihar!! Sorry no offence meant, just sharing my feelings!!


The hierarchy in decreasing order of WTF behavior is
1. Orissa
2. WB
3. UP+Bihar



Jason bourne said:


> i was asking about manu sanghvis CD what was in that CD ?


He was practicing Kamasutra on a 45 yr old lawyer lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Haan... AB yahi kaam bacha hai...
> 
> Search kar lo.. Its available on Net i think..



Aray Bhai, Meenakshi lekhi ka Times now walay video ki baat kar rha hun!! Itni bhadakne waali kya baat hai isme?

Oh, if you thought I was asking for Abhishekh Manu Singvi's video then sorry bhai I have no interest. 

I was not able to find Meenakshi Lekhi's interview on Timesnow that's why I asked!!


----------



## onu1886

jbond197 said:


> WB is supposedly a state of Intellectuals, yet they behave worse than UP/Bihar!! Sorry no offence meant, just sharing my feelings!!


 None taken Being from WB I can't be blind to my own state's faults. CPM was the one who taught gundagardi to the entire country in the first place . Rest of the parties including TMC, RJD etc are just copying them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456773518043017216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

O/T 
I was banned and got -2 because I said that pakistan only "tests" missiles when India schedules a satellite launch.

Looks like the verbal missile hit home. They banned me without the three strikes.
Most satisfying ban ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drunken-monke

jha said:


> Parhe likhe chu**ye in Bangalore again do not vote... They can only cry hoarse on Facebook and Twitter.. Scr*w you Bangaloreans who cant even move their @$$ to vote.. Only 30% voting till 3 PM...


Today I took my anger on three guyz out of them two were Maharashtrians (my native place) and one from Karnataka for not voting.. This arseholes had apologized for not voting... But will that apology be sufficient, I guess they will have not right to say a f@cking thing thing to politicians once they got elected... Retards...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

SarthakGanguly said:


> @Oscar - Any pawandi on posting pics of voting finger? I was also planning to do this on 24th April.



The only problem is giving vote to a TERRORIST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456720689790070784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456770479194247168

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> i was asking about manu sanghvis CD what was in that CD ?


I don't think this forum will allow us to post that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=821230934571649


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> i was asking about manu sanghvis CD what was in that CD ?


you haven't watched mate? Haha In short 'khoob mila tha rang jab mil baithe the 2 yaar, Abhishek many shingvi aur uski lawyer masoka'. Haha search on youtube, you may find some clips(not full but you will get an Idea that what would have happened)


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> I don't think this forum will allow us to post that!



Why would anyone want to watch that dude naked


----------



## heisenberg

jbond197 said:


> I guess you are from Haryana only. right?
> 
> The seats are given by exit polls surveys. The exit polls are generally very reliable but to tell you honestly, the real picture will emerge only on May 16th!!
> 
> 
> 
> WB is supposedly a state of Intellectuals, yet they behave worse than UP/Bihar!! Sorry no offence meant, just sharing my feelings!!


yes i am from haryana. I am very concerned about "club 160".want to see results in our favour.
aar ya paar abki baar 300 paar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Why would anyone want to watch that dude naked


Maybe Manu Singhvi will.. afteral he will have enough free time post may 16th!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456779576711319552
but in maoist infested district


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456782791263649792

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> Why would anyone want to watch that dude naked



Ask @Jason bourne ... He seems to be very interested...


----------



## Star Wars

Just 1 month left to celebrate ... I hope this month finishes quickly i want MOdi govt. as my Birthday present....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456779691773284352

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh look.. AAP is begging for booth staff!  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456767037491400704


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Ask @Jason bourne ... He seems to be very interested...




 loalmlol bhai i was not aware of that kand


----------



## onu1886

*Arvind Kejriwal trailing behind Narendra Modi by 50,000 votes in Varanasi: AAP's survey - Hindustan Times*

*Arvind Kejriwal trailing behind Narendra Modi by 50,000 votes in Varanasi: AAP's survey*

As part of its first activity, the AAP cited its own survey covering 80,000 households out of the total 3.14 lakh in Varanasi and said Kejriwal was trailing behind Modi by 50,000 votes.
Kejriwal's campaign manager Gopal Mohan said, "It's not a small achievement. When we started our campaign, we were trailing by 2 lakh votes. We will wipe out this deficit in 10 days."

Yeh lo!!! According to AAPtards they have already almost won in Varanasi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Tsunamo in Rajasthan? Wow.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456775628763561984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456783811477389312



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456783927101751298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456784393621602305

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

onu1886 said:


> *Arvind Kejriwal trailing behind Narendra Modi by 50,000 votes in Varanasi: AAP's survey - Hindustan Times*
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal trailing behind Narendra Modi by 50,000 votes in Varanasi: AAP's survey*
> 
> As part of its first activity, the AAP cited its own survey covering 80,000 households out of the total 3.14 lakh in Varanasi and said Kejriwal was trailing behind Modi by 50,000 votes.
> Kejriwal's campaign manager Gopal Mohan said, "It's not a small achievement. When we started our campaign, we were trailing by 2 lakh votes. We will wipe out this deficit in 10 days."
> 
> Yeh lo!!! According to AAPtards they have already almost won in Varanasi


Kejriwal 3rd or even 4th aayega(depending on muslims votes). Likhwa ke lelo mujhse. If they are saying 50,000 It means 5 Lakhs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

kaykay said:


> Tsunamo in Rajasthan? Wow.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456775628763561984


Kya yr BC main to Vidhan sabha ki tarah atleast 70% expect kr rha tha.


----------



## Kaniska

Odisha will be a surprise game changer for BJP...I am from Bhubaneswar...Spoke with my familly just now...Most people voted for BJP in MP and BJD in state election....I hope BJP will win at least 7 seats+ from Odisha...This will be a sweet surprise package for BJP....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onu1886

kaykay said:


> Kejriwal 3rd or even 4th aayega(depending on muslims votes). Likhwa ke lelo mujhse. If they are saying 50,000 It means 5 Lakhs.


 But there has to be a limit to the AAPtards dreams no? At this rate they will start saying that Kejri shall travel back in time and contest and win against Jawaharlal Nehru, Ambedkar, Indira Gandhi, Vajpayee etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Kaniska said:


> Odisha will be a surprise game changer for BJP...I am from Bhubaneswar...Spoke with my familly just now...Most people voted for BJP in MP and BJD in state election....I hope BJP will win at least 7 seats+ from Odisha...This will be a sweet surprise package for BJP....



Wow!! I am from Kendrapara.


----------



## arp2041

onu1886 said:


> *Arvind Kejriwal trailing behind Narendra Modi by 50,000 votes in Varanasi: AAP's survey - Hindustan Times*
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal trailing behind Narendra Modi by 50,000 votes in Varanasi: AAP's survey*
> 
> As part of its first activity, the AAP cited its own survey covering 80,000 households out of the total 3.14 lakh in Varanasi and said Kejriwal was trailing behind Modi by 50,000 votes.
> Kejriwal's campaign manager Gopal Mohan said, "It's not a small achievement. When we started our campaign, we were trailing by 2 lakh votes. We will wipe out this deficit in 10 days."
> 
> Yeh lo!!! According to AAPtards they have already almost won in Varanasi



Ya, after ten days, Kejriwal is winning the polls...................IDIOT.

They have lost almost whole of there stronghold now - DELHI & Kiran Bedi's CM candidature will just act as the last nail in there coffin & they are day dreaming of winning against Modi


----------



## Leader

Dunya News: Must Watch Page : Modi refusing to wear Muslim skull cap

@levina you said that Modi might be a changed man, you shared that video of presser with Modi being advised by Vajpaye. here is some old video, if Im not mistaken but relatively recent.. so I dont really believe that he is a changed man now.. he aint...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

What's the Turnout in UP guys?


----------



## SRP

Reviewer21 said:


> What's the Turnout in UP guys?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456788543755399168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

desert warrior said:


> Wow!! I am from Kendrapara.



Cool dude..how is BJP doing at Kendrapada?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Reviewer21 said:


> What's the Turnout in UP guys?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456788543755399168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Reviewer21 said:


> What's the Turnout in UP guys?



Around 70% from what i hear ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Leader said:


> Dunya News: Must Watch Page : Modi refusing to wear Muslim skull cap
> 
> @levina you said that Modi might be a changed man, you shared that video of presser with Modi being advised by Vajpaye. here is some old video, if Im not mistaken but relatively recent.. so I dont really believe that he is a changed man now.. he aint...



How many of your maulanas have janeu or tika ? 

Why should he wear skull cap?

Now you will say why modi doesn't get naked to show strong feeling towards digambar jain saints ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

Kaniska said:


> Cool dude..how is BJP doing at Kendrapada?



Not that much BJP supporters in Kendrapara. Baijayant Panda(BJD) has the highest chance of winning MP election but in state assembly election congress may win 2-3 seats out of 7 seats.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456789071202123776


----------



## AugenBlick

onu1886 said:


> *Arvind Kejriwal trailing behind Narendra Modi by 50,000 votes in Varanasi: AAP's survey - Hindustan Times*
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal trailing behind Narendra Modi by 50,000 votes in Varanasi: AAP's survey*
> 
> As part of its first activity, the AAP cited its own survey covering 80,000 households out of the total 3.14 lakh in Varanasi and said Kejriwal was trailing behind Modi by 50,000 votes.
> Kejriwal's campaign manager Gopal Mohan said, "It's not a small achievement. When we started our campaign, we were trailing by 2 lakh votes. We will wipe out this deficit in 10 days."
> 
> Yeh lo!!! According to AAPtards they have already almost won in Varanasi



Do they even know Math .... if 50,000 vote for modi out of 80,000 thats 62% voteshare for Modi.
62% of 3.14 lakh is 196250...... so they are still trailing by 2 lakh votes.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Massive increase in voter's turnout in all states ecxept Maharashtra(almost same as last time, disappointing).
Bihar, UP, Rajasthan, Jharkhand, Odisha did very well.


----------



## onu1886

kaykay said:


> Massive increase in voter's turnout in all states ecxept Maharashtra(almost same as last time, disappointing).
> Bihar, UP, Rajasthan, Jharkhand, Odisha did very well.


 and MP?


----------



## Reviewer21

Star Wars said:


> Around 70% from what i hear ....


56% actually from Times Now. Thanks though.


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> Dunya News: Must Watch Page : Modi refusing to wear Muslim skull cap
> 
> @levina you said that Modi might be a changed man, you shared that video of presser with Modi being advised by Vajpaye. here is some old video, if Im not mistaken but relatively recent.. so I dont really believe that he is a changed man now.. he aint...


Thanks for that video leader.
There is another muslim minister in kerala who refused to light a lamp because he thought it was a hindu tradition.And that minister belongs to a party which supports congress.So I guess no party is really secular. 
@SpArK @kurup am I right??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Reviewer21 said:


> 56% actually from Times Now. Thanks though.



here is what ANI had to say! Don't know who is right...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456791367230820353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

JanjaWeed said:


> here is what ANI had to say! Don't know who is right...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456791367230820353


Hmmm...Call EC asap 

@Star Wars Some confusion with UP Voting %

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

onu1886 said:


> But there has to be a limit to the AAPtards dreams no? At this rate they will start saying that Kejri shall travel back in time and contest and win against Jawaharlal Nehru, Ambedkar, Indira Gandhi, Vajpayee etc etc


They all have gone retard since elections have started. They know they have lost battle(stopping modi) so now many aaptards are openly defending Congress against Modi.


----------



## kurup

levina said:


> Thanks for that video leader.
> There is another muslim minister in kerala who refused to light a lamp because he thought it was a hindu tradition.And that minister belongs to a party which supports congress.So I guess no party is really secular.
> @SpArK @kurup am I right??



yep ...... he was from IUML - Indian Union Muslim League , IIRC .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

levina said:


> Thanks for that video leader.
> There is another muslim minister in kerala who refused to light a lamp because he thought it was a hindu tradition.And that minister belongs to a party which supports congress.So I guess no party is really secular.
> @SpArK @kurup am I right??



Yes Muslim league's ministers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Thanks for that video leader.
> There is another muslim minister in kerala who refused to light a lamp because he thought it was a hindu tradition.And that minister belongs to a party which supports congress.So I guess no party is really secular.
> @SpArK @kurup am I right??



thats not the point. local leaders donot represent The Nation, Modi or MMS are at that post to represent, if he had problem wearing one, his protocol officer could have pre-arranged not to do so, instead of publicly refusing... which gives a message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456788543755399168



EC said around 62% votes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Leader said:


> thats not the point. local leaders donot represent The Nation, Modi or MMS are at that post to represent, if he had problem wearing one, his protocol officer could have pre-arranged not to do so, instead of publicly refusing...



Its from 2011

Indian vice president hamid ansari refused some ceremony on dusherhra because he is muslim 

why target only modi? 

Secular is despite of religion ,not appeasing every BS religion here and there .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Reviewer21

Star Wars said:


> EC said around 62% votes


I trust EC. So Official is 62% Guys.


----------



## kaykay

onu1886 said:


> and MP?


Almost 55% turnout in MP, It was 46% in 2009.



Reviewer21 said:


> I trust EC. So Official is 62% Guys.


62.52% exactly. Lols every vote counts, remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Mumbai will be a repeat of Bangalore since the voting is on Monday many middle class office workers would be on a 3 day short trip to either Matheran or Lonavala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456794823643512833

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somnath

Jammu and Kashmir votes against Pakistan bullets, terror attacks along Indian border | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> Massive increase in voter's turnout in all states ecxept Maharashtra(almost same as last time, disappointing).
> Bihar, UP, Rajasthan, Jharkhand, Odisha did very well.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456793817824641024


----------



## Prometheus

for u bro ....take care

AAP furious over 'fake letter' in Varanasi, threatens to sue | NDTV.com



arp2041 said:


> & they say they want to have CLEAN POLITICS
> 
> @Prometheus chk this one, any thing now for winning ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ExtraOdinary @Sidak @Indischer @jha @GreenFoe @chak de INDIA


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456793566711279616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Leader said:


> Dunya News: Must Watch Page : Modi refusing to wear Muslim skull cap
> 
> @levina you said that Modi might be a changed man, you shared that video of presser with Modi being advised by Vajpaye. here is some old video, if Im not mistaken but relatively recent.. so I dont really believe that he is a changed man now.. he aint...



This is Modiji's clarification on Skull cap issue

*I won't wear a skull cap just to pose and fool people: Narendra Modi*

*I won't wear a skull cap just to pose and fool people: Narendra Modi - The Times of India*


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456796250692530176
Massive improvement compared to last time around!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456793817824641024


According to election commission, its very little increase.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456795593978167296


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456796741753253888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

kaykay said:


> 62.52% exactly. Lols every vote counts, remember?


True especially if it's of BJP


----------



## kaykay

BJP has very good chance to win almost 17-19 seats in UP out of 21(till today). 
@jha what about Bihar mate? How much out of 13? Can we expect 8-9?


----------



## Reviewer21

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456794823643512833


That's amazing and impressive actually. Kudos KT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

All hail our future PM! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456798003836506112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SO far from what i hear BJP has been leading in a lot of places except Odissa where it has been doing very well none the less....


----------



## Android

EC should take a note of this and must conduct polls between two working days in urban regions


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> All hail our future PM!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456798003836506112



I,d rather apply for a Pakistani citizen ship than see this fool be PM...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Reviewer21 said:


> That's amazing and impressive actually. Kudos KT!


Rest of Karnataka covering for lazy @$$ Bangaloreans! @Indischer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> for u bro ....take care
> 
> AAP furious over 'fake letter' in Varanasi, threatens to sue | NDTV.com




Look here Ambani adani and lalwani talking


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> All hail our future PM!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456798003836506112



How much ticket to UK cost mate???


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> All hail our future PM!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456798003836506112


aare ha kyu nahi? 7-8 seat le ke PM banne ka khawab. Saala kabhi 30-40 jeet gaya to american president ke post pe na claim kar de. Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

JanjaWeed said:


> Rest of Karnataka covering for lazy @$$ Bangaloreans! @Indischer


True. Even the illiterates are better than these pseudo literates in being concerned about the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> How much ticket to UK cost mate???


One way chahiye kya?


----------



## Reviewer21

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456793566711279616


Whoa!  That is superb! Who's in majority there, i mean muslims or non-muslims?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Rest of Karnataka covering for lazy @$$ Bangaloreans! @Indischer



North Karnataka is equally bad. I wonder what could be the reason for citydwellers to neglect polls in general.

Bangalore South has by far the better candidates in the poll fray in Karnataka. Reports indicating a slender lead for Ananth Kumar there.


----------



## Reviewer21

JanjaWeed said:


> All hail our future PM!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456798003836506112


I'd rather prefer doing this, than voting for this chu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Reviewer21 said:


> Whoa!  That is superb! Who's in majority there, i mean muslims or non-muslims?


Udhampur - non Muslim and Shia 

So what's the net analysis?
Total vote percentage in Karnataka and Maharashtra?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

SarthakGanguly said:


> Udhampur - non Muslim and Shia
> 
> So what's the net analysis?
> Total vote percentage in Karnataka and Maharashtra?



Tum kab vote kar rahe ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indischer said:


> Tum kab vote kar rahe ho?


24th

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Anyone have any idea on poll predictions as of now ....


----------



## Reviewer21

SarthakGanguly said:


> Udhampur - non Muslim and Shia
> 
> So what's the net analysis?
> Total vote percentage in Karnataka and Maharashtra?


Itna bohot h, ab to Udhampur me ----- Abki baar modi sarkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Look here Ambani adani and lalwani talking







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=821230934571649





do listen to the part where Badal is doing foreign trips and getting luxury cars even when employees are not getting salaries


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> do listen to the part where Badal is doing foreign trips and getting luxury cars even when employees are not getting salaries



Arree Point mat ghumao 

Khujli sir kya keh rahe hain wo batao 

Kahi video ambani ke youtube ka hai ilzam to nahi lagaoge sarkar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

watch Raj Thackeray's interview with Arnab ,hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=821230934571649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do listen to the part where Badal is doing foreign trips and getting luxury cars even when employees are not getting salaries


What's wrong with Bill Shorten?


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Arree Point mat ghumao
> 
> Khujli sir kya keh rahe hain wo batao
> 
> Kahi video ambani ke youtube ka hai ilzam to nahi lagaoge sarkar?




mate .......if u cant give me a suitable alternative to Akali/BJP gundas in Punjab............then let me support AAP as others are doing in punjab....take care bro


----------



## Leader

Marxist said:


> This is Modiji's clarification on Skull cap issue
> 
> *I won't wear a skull cap just to pose and fool people: Narendra Modi*
> 
> *I won't wear a skull cap just to pose and fool people: Narendra Modi - The Times of India*



thats not clarification, thats being brutally honest of who he is; a bigot and a a terrorist (from point of view of minorities)


----------



## JanjaWeed

lol.. Raj Thackray to Arnab: Aapko kya lagta hai ?Jo aapko interview deta hai wo desh chalane ka layak hai?


----------



## Parul

Koi thread nahi mila, toh Trolling here...

पीलीभीत में 'आप' प्रत्याशी पुलिस हिरासत में, बदायूं में बूथ कैप्चरिंग की कोशिश !







Uttarpradesh Loksabha Election Live : 50 percent voting till 3 pm EL11241117


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> mate .......if u cant give me a suitable alternative to Akali/BJP gundas in Punjab............then let me support AAP as others are doing in punjab....take care bro



Did i asked you to support anyone ? 

Ashutosh83B ka bhoot to nahi chaddh gya ?


----------



## Reviewer21

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. Raj Thackray to Arnab: Aapko kya lagta hai ?Jo aapko interview deta hai wo desh chalane ka layak hai?


Is it on youtube?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Reviewer21 said:


> Is it on youtube?


live on timesnow! 
Live TV | Watch Times Now, Zoom TV, ET Now News Online - Indiatimes Live

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Leader said:


> thats not clarification, thats being brutally honest of who he is; a bigot and a a terrorist (from point of view of minorities)



Arre yaar tu apni Terrorist army ki fikar kar ki kahi wo teri deal na kar len unke proxy taliban se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Parul

Congress "releasing" an old video of Uma Bharti and media dancing on its tunes!!!! 

Can anyone realize how desperate Congress and its slave media have become seeing the writing on the wall clearly??? 

They have absolutely nothing to answer on their terrible governance for 10 years that destroyed India from each and every aspects... and because they cannot face the questions being asked, they are now trying to divert the attentions from burning issues with such cheap tactics!!!

DON'T GET FOOLED BY CONGRESS' DESPERATE TACTICS!!! This is the vindication that Congress has absolutely nothing to answer on their own misgovernance.... 

IT'S TIME NOT ONLY TO DEFEAT, BUT TO PUNISH AND DECIMATE CONGRESS FOR THEIR SINS SINCE INDEPENDENCE....





Ha ha ha ha...ab becharo k paas aur kuch bacha hi nehi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@GreenFoe mate where r u..........................


----------



## GreenFoe

Shame on Bengaluru's ,Chullu bhar pani me doooooob maro

Lok Sabha Elections: How does 'tech-capital' Bangalore get only 35% voters, when violence hit Jharkhand stuns with 62%? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> mate .......if u cant give me a suitable alternative to Akali/BJP gundas in Punjab............then let me support AAP as others are doing in punjab....take care bro



and what about AAP gundas???


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> @GreenFoe mate where r u..........................



defence pk


----------



## Parul

केजरीवाल की टोपी पर उर्दू कैसे आ गई , मुस्लिमो के वोट लेने के लिये हिन्दी तो ठीक थी क्योकि राष्ट भाषा है व मुस्लिम भी समझते है किन्तु मुसलमानो की रिझाने के लिये उर्दू टोपियो पर छपवाई .......


----------



## Reviewer21

BC RT le rha arnab ki...


----------



## Parul

ओये तेरी "राजनीती भी क्या-क्या दिन दिखाती है" - बहुत क्रांतिकारी - बहुत क्रांतिकारी!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

GreenFoe said:


> Arre yaar tu apni Terrorist army ki fikar kar ki kahi wo teri deal na kar len unke proxy taliban se





JanjaWeed said:


> live on timesnow!
> Live TV | Watch Times Now, Zoom TV, ET Now News Online - Indiatimes Live

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

lol... Raj Thackray just spanked Arnab! & Arnab went like meeeyaaaawww! 

I'm enjoying this interview............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Gorkhaland and Manipur people's aspriations with Justice has one mantra NarendraModi .. Abki Baar Modi Sarkaar.....!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

This is Just after TG nominations closed,so Reddy garu was not so wrong


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456805014519156736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456805790020427776
@jha @JanjaWeed


----------



## Reviewer21

JanjaWeed said:


> lol... Raj Thackray just spanked Arnab! & Arnab went like meeeyaaaawww!
> 
> I'm enjoying this interview............


True that. Pehli baar koi Arnab ki tabyat se le rha h

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Reviewer21 said:


> True that. Pehli baar koi Arnab ki tabyat se le rha h


Arnab lagta hai tum 10th standard se montessori chale gaye!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

These goats are BJP agents

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reviewer21

JanjaWeed said:


> Arnab lagta hai tum 10th standard se montessori chale gaye!


Bas kr yr ab rulaayega kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

JanjaWeed said:


> live on timesnow!
> Live TV | Watch Times Now, Zoom TV, ET Now News Online - Indiatimes Live


Raj Thackeray Arnab ko dho raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SamantK said:


> Raj Thackeray Arnab ko dho raha hai


isiliye ek break aaya beech mai. Lagta hai Arnab apna diaper change karke aya!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

This guy raped british a million times,kudos!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456806681960136704


----------



## Parul

I am afraid if any public figure ask about how he become AAP member he might be prosecuted like Kiran Bedi on social Media.

My question to every AAP supporters “Just because kiran bedi supported narender modi and criticized AAP,AAP supporters trending #YoBediSoJealous . Heard Ashutosh on times now “she must be taught a lesson” and more surprised that Arvind has never asked him to apologize #shameful” 

Now look at following tweets from #YoBediSoJealous trended by AAP supporters on Kiran Bedi. Attacking her personal life in vengeance because she criticized AAP and Arvind? This clearly shows the mindset of AAP supporters and its ministers towards women and irony they talk about respecting women.

On January 18th Kiran Bedi twitted on her official account favoring Mr. Modi as PM of this Country.

Supporting @narendramodi is a sacred call! To save ourselves from a HUNG Parliament! Yes I Am in a bandwagon–of India First!India Secure!

On January 20 Kiran Bedi twitted criticizing AK (leader of AAP). If someone go through her Time Line on Twitter it was very constructive criticism rather than allegation.

Kiran Bedi @thekiranbedi

I have no problems with AK as some of his followers are alleging.i am distraught with his unlawful and unruly behaviour as a CM voted in.



App supporters trending # YoBediSoJealous 







Respect for a woman depends whether she supports AAP or Arvind | The Toppers List, Latest News, Lifestyle, Politics and some very weird news list!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

There is a good interview in times now Arnab interviewing Raj thakare...... Fun to watch.....


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> isiliye ek break aaya beech mai. Lagta hai Arnab apna diaper change karke aya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Parul




----------



## ashok321

nair said:


> There is a good interview in times now Arnab interviewing Raj thakare...... Fun to watch.....



Link?


----------



## jbond197

Indischer said:


> North Karnataka is equally bad. I wonder what could be the reason for citydwellers to neglect polls in general.
> 
> Bangalore South has by far the better candidates in the poll fray in Karnataka. Reports indicating a slender lead for Ananth Kumar there.


Long weekend - 4 days of holidays.. Election day, Good Friday, Sat & Sun.. That's a good recipe to send people on vacation!!


----------



## GreenFoe

@CorporateAffairs 

I have not seen more AH politician than this naidu guy,he waits for nomination days to end in telangana so that bjp cannot put candidates and then ends alliance .


What a Back stabber !


----------



## Reviewer21

ashok321 said:


> Link?


Live TV | Watch Times Now, Zoom TV, ET Now News Online - Indiatimes Live


----------



## Parul

"In Ahmedabad alone there are 5000 muslim owned establishments employing more than 150,000 muslims and my own establishment employs around 250 muslims. Are they all not doing well?

Also in 1969, 1985, 1992 and other riots before 2002 more muslims have been killed. Aren't those victims muslims? Why talk only about 2002?"

~ Zafar Sareshwala in response to Rajdeep Sardesai. Now is he also an Ambani Adani agent or is he now "communal"

The Frustrated Indian


----------



## Star Wars

Anyone got any ideas on how many of the 120 seats BJP will get...



GreenFoe said:


> @CorporateAffairs
> 
> I have not seen more AH politician than this naidu guy,he waits for nomination days to end in telangana so that bjp cannot put candidates and then ends alliance .
> 
> 
> What a Back stabber !



The Dickhead will end up like NItish ....


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## nair

ashok321 said:


> Link?



No link.... it is telecasting now..... may be after a while you will get it in YT


----------



## SamantK

Live on YT too, search timesnow live


nair said:


> No link.... it is telecasting now..... may be after a while you will get it in YT


----------



## Parul

*Accession of J&K will go if Article 370 is abolished: Farooq*

SRINAGAR: Union minister and National Conference president Farooq Abdullah on Thursday said the accession of Jammu and Kashmir with India will end if Article 370 is abolished.

_"It (accession) will certainly end. There is no doubt in it. Our accession is dependent on Article 370. Article 370 is the bridge which holds accession. If they (BJP) abolish Article 370, the bridge will go," Abdullah told reporters here.

The Union Minister said many people were of the opinion that Article 370 has been diluted over the years but it was not true._

"Many people say that but then there would not have been the flag of the state and we would not have had our own constitution. Everything would have ended then. We do not have to send bills to Delhi but we pass them here when other states have to send the bills to thePresident," he said. 

Abdullah said his party will never give up on the demand of autonomy for the state.

"Autonomy is part of National Conference's agenda. We have never given up that agenda and we will never give that up. That is our agenda number one," he said.

He played down the demand for a union territory status for Ladakh region by local Congress unit there, saying there was nothing new in the demand.

"They have always been demanding it, there is nothing new in that. You do not worry. It is their own issue and they will see to it," Abdullah said.

Earlier, the NC president addressed a convention of the youth activists of the party in Amira Kadal assembly constituency of Srinagar parliamentary seat.

Abdullah is seeking re-election from the constituency which goes to polls on April 30.

Accession of J&K will go if Article 370 is abolished: Farooq - The Times of India


----------



## Marxist

Leader said:


> thats not clarification, thats being brutally *honest *of who he is; a bigot and a a terrorist (from point of view of minorities)



Minorities may or may not have such views ,but in current political scenario their views are irrelevant ..... He wont change his views for Vote bank politics thats why many of us support him .....


----------



## Reviewer21

nair said:


> No link.... it is telecasting now..... may be after a while you will get it in YT


Live TV | Watch Times Now, Zoom TV, ET Now News Online - Indiatimes Live

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> muslim owned establishments employing more than 150,000 muslims and my own establishment employs around 250 muslims. Are they all not doing well?
> Also in 1969, 1985, 1992 and other riots before 2002 more muslims have been killed. Aren't those victims muslims? Why talk only about 2002?"
> ~ Zafar Sareshwala in response to Rajdeep Sardesai. Now is he also an Ambani Adani agent or is he now "communal"





Sidak said:


> These goats are BJP agents


These Goats are communal ... 
Now they have to attack 100 BJP posters to prove their secularism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> These goats are BJP agents



Yeh dekhiye... Ambani aur Adhani ke bakriyan bhi Modi ke liye kaam kar rahi hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

When In a Typical Congress Strong Hold Bandra Came to a Stand Still to Hear Narendra Modi Speeches and Muslims also Supported Narendra Modi for PM & Poonam Mahajan as MP !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Give some credit to Arnab guys, afterall he has guts to invite Raj Thackray. Wonder why Rajdeep, Barkha like journalists never invite him. Lols


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> These Goats are communal ...
> Now they have to attack 100 BJP posters to prove their secularism



One Goat's name is Sonia and other is MMSingh. They are kissing their Ladla beta. 



JanjaWeed said:


> Yeh dekhiye... Ambani aur Adhani ke bakriyan bhi Modi ke liye kaam kar rahi hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456818590290034688


----------



## anathema

@GreenFoe @jha any updates doston ? How is BJP doing ?


----------



## GreenFoe

anathema said:


> @GreenFoe @jha any updates doston ? How is BJP doing ?


Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1195
Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1195

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Watch india TV ...


----------



## Leader

Marxist said:


> Minorities may or may not have such views ,*but in current political scenario their views are irrelevant *..... He wont change his views for Vote bank politics thats why many of us support him .....



exactly, makes him bigot least to say, and his supporters extremists, which are hindu overall. others who align are scared off, this baboon faced bigot terrorist modi. so yeah you are right, in this scenario, everything is irrelevant. 

and do change your display name, donot defame Marxists, you are Modi supporter as you said. make it hindu extremist. that would suit you.


----------



## onu1886

@GreenFoe any idea about Guna? Jyotiraditya winning or not?


----------



## anathema

GreenFoe said:


> Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1195
> Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1195


thanks buddy ! Darn , read all those reports  the moment you put em up..


----------



## indiatester

Indischer said:


> North Karnataka is equally bad. I wonder what could be the reason for citydwellers to neglect polls in general.
> 
> Bangalore South has by far the better candidates in the poll fray in Karnataka. Reports indicating a slender lead for Ananth Kumar there.


Its not that simple. There is a lot of shift in population in cities as compared to villages. Unfortunately our system is not good enough to account for the movement of people. Hence a lot of people remain on the electoral roles inspite of moving away from that place.
When we actually see a turnout, we are not comparing it against the actual present population, but against the registered population. 
So, don't be so harsh on the city dwellers for the low voter turnout.


----------



## Jason bourne

वाराणसी से कांग्रेस के उम्मीदवार अजय राय ने बिहार के जाने माने अपराधी शहाबुद्दीन से AK 47 खरीदी थी @indiatvnews


----------



## AugenBlick

Jason bourne said:


> Watch india TV ...


Whats happening?
PS:
Live stream
India tv hindi news channels live streaming online free


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> @GreenFoe any idea about Guna? Jyotiraditya winning or not?



I'am not a psephologist nor an astrologer ,but as far as i know scindhia will win with thin margin .


----------



## jha

A not so good day for BJP. This CBN must be punished. In 2009 he lost polls because YSR had put huge banners calling him back stabber. BJP should endure that the same is done now also. Modi rallies attacking backstabber will do him a lot of harm.


----------



## arp2041

OMG!!! 

@Sidak @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe @onu1886 @jha @Indischer others................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456820165355655168

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe @onu1886 @jha @Indischer others................
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456820165355655168


By the way , just saw Breaking news that more than 1 lakh names missing from voter list in Pune...something very fishy going on ...looks like congress's money and influence at work



GreenFoe said:


> I'am not a psephologist nor a astrologer ,but as far as i know scindhia will win with thin margin .


Acha baba , don't get irritated.was just asking aise hi.


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456825282658177025

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

kaykay said:


> Give some credit to Arnab guys, afterall he has guts to invite Raj Thackray. Wonder why Rajdeep, Barkha like journalists never invite him. Lols


But Arnab has been shown to be a 2nd or even a 3rd rate journalist. 
The biggest problem I saw was that he was not asking questions, but was spinning stories.
Next, he was not listening to the answers and went about repeating the same questions.
Very stupid actually.


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456825282658177025



Only way left to get Media Attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*Is Narendra Bhai heading towards a Rajiv Gandhi like mandate of 84? *
Posted : 3:56 pm, April 17, 2014 by admin





Once in every three decades, India changes its course and discovers hope. This is a political cycle that has been the theme of change for long now. In the 1920s, Mahatma entered the collective Indian consciousness and gave ordinary Indians a tangible, quantifiable metric to participate in the freedom movement. 30 years later, independent India’s first democratic elections were held in 1952 with universal franchise and we Indians looked up to Nehru with (false?) hope. Similarly, again 30 years down the line, India discovered hope in the form of Nehru’s grandson, Rajiv Gandhi, and gave him the greatest democratic mandate ever.

Now, 30 years later once again India seems to have rediscovered hope in the form of Modi. Whenever Indians have discovered hope, they have defied history and have left the pundits totally shocked and surprised. For instance, who would have thought that millions of unwashed Indians would heed the words of a half-naked fakir and fight the mighty British Empire not with violence but with nonviolence and Satyagraha? Similarly, who could have fathomed that India would give Rajiv Gandhi 400+ MPs in 1984? Of course, we are a lot wiser in retrospect, but before history unfolded in reality, these were events that no one could have really dreamt of.

Today, as most of us are tentatively projecting a clear mandate for a Modi led NDA in 2014, India seems to have made up its mind already as polling booth after polling booth is just recording votes of hope. Is a single party majority possible in this age and time? Can NDA really get a Rajiv Gandhi like mandate of close to an absolute 2/3rd majority?

There are a few pointers emerging from today’s polls about an impending wave; for instance, if even after pitting an IT czar in the silicon city and spending tens of hundreds of crores, Congress trails in South Bangalore (based on ground reports till 5 PM), then one can imagine the plight of the ruling party across India. The pro-Modi-BJP wave is so strong that it is uprooting some of the biggest opposition stalwarts. Take C.P Joshi in Jaipur Rural for example, a bona-fide Congress stalwart, has been literally mauled by a greenhorn like Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore. The only light after a dark tunnel for Congress is probably coming from the Rampur royalty in Western Uttar Pradesh, where Noor Bano’s son seems to be ahead of his nearest rival from SP.

It is not just as if only Congress stalwarts are getting mauled, but even many other opposition leaders are, for instance, Misa Bharati, the daughter of RJD chief Lalu Prasad Yadav is also trailing by a big margin. In Odisha too BJP is doing extremely well by being ahead in about 3-5 odd seats that went to polls today.

All that talk of Jaswant Singh putting up a fight in Barmer are probably a mirage that assorted media gentlemen are chasing, for he seems to be out of contest in multiple assembly segments apart from probably Jaisalmer. Similarly, in Mysore of Karnataka, Pratap Simha, a complete novice to politics has put up a good showing. He is not trailing by a big margin in Mysore (except for the Muslim dominated Narasimharaja segment) or in Hunsur, where Congress was expected to take big leads. Now it all depends on how big the leads will be from Madikere and Virajpet that will decide the fate of Mr. Simha as well as Karnataka CM, Siddharamaiah.

Let’s take a look at some of trends of three important regions based on ground reports till evening. Remember, that these are not actually projected vote-shares, but just broad trends for which we will give a detailed analysis and projections over the next 2-3 days.














In UP, BJP’s mindboggling lead of phase 1 has expectedly come down a little bit as far as broad trends suggest, but what is probably helping BJP is a better than expected performance by Congress which is now locked in a 3-cornered fight for the “secular” vote with BSP & SP
In Bihar, it is almost a one-horse race with BJP well ahead of most of its rivals. For instance in today’s polls there was a contest possibly only in two seats and one of them was Arrah.
Bangalore and Mysore trends suggest a close race between Congress and BJP, which suggests that all the big gains that Congress had made last year have been wiped out and BJP now has a chance of winning almost 3 out of these 5 seats.
If Modi sustains this momentum in future phases, then we are certainly headed for a historic election that falls into the 30 year pattern of great Indian political change and all the signals as of today are pointing towards such a scenario unfolding.

[We will analyse this round of election more deeply over the coming 2-3 days as we need to sort out all ground reports and data]

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars

onu1886 said:


> By the way , just saw Breaking news that more than 1 lakh names missing from voter list in Pune...something very fishy going on ...looks like congress's money and influence at work
> .



Looks like Congress i back to playing with EVM Machines , Shame on them ...


----------



## Parul

Irom Sharmila not allowed to vote in Manipur. 

Irom Sharmila not allowed to vote in Manipur | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

GreenFoe said:


> *Is Narendra Bhai heading towards a Rajiv Gandhi like mandate of 84? *
> Posted : 3:56 pm, April 17, 2014 by admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once in every three decades, India changes its course and discovers hope. This is a political cycle that has been the theme of change for long now. In the 1920s, Mahatma entered the collective Indian consciousness and gave ordinary Indians a tangible, quantifiable metric to participate in the freedom movement. 30 years later, independent India’s first democratic elections were held in 1952 with universal franchise and we Indians looked up to Nehru with (false?) hope. Similarly, again 30 years down the line, India discovered hope in the form of Nehru’s grandson, Rajiv Gandhi, and gave him the greatest democratic mandate ever.
> 
> Now, 30 years later once again India seems to have rediscovered hope in the form of Modi. Whenever Indians have discovered hope, they have defied history and have left the pundits totally shocked and surprised. For instance, who would have thought that millions of unwashed Indians would heed the words of a half-naked fakir and fight the mighty British Empire not with violence but with nonviolence and Satyagraha? Similarly, who could have fathomed that India would give Rajiv Gandhi 400+ MPs in 1984? Of course, we are a lot wiser in retrospect, but before history unfolded in reality, these were events that no one could have really dreamt of.
> 
> Today, as most of us are tentatively projecting a clear mandate for a Modi led NDA in 2014, India seems to have made up its mind already as polling booth after polling booth is just recording votes of hope. Is a single party majority possible in this age and time? Can NDA really get a Rajiv Gandhi like mandate of close to an absolute 2/3rd majority?
> 
> There are a few pointers emerging from today’s polls about an impending wave; for instance, if even after pitting an IT czar in the silicon city and spending tens of hundreds of crores, Congress trails in South Bangalore (based on ground reports till 5 PM), then one can imagine the plight of the ruling party across India. The pro-Modi-BJP wave is so strong that it is uprooting some of the biggest opposition stalwarts. Take C.P Joshi in Jaipur Rural for example, a bona-fide Congress stalwart, has been literally mauled by a greenhorn like Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore. The only light after a dark tunnel for Congress is probably coming from the Rampur royalty in Western Uttar Pradesh, where Noor Bano’s son seems to be ahead of his nearest rival from SP.
> 
> It is not just as if only Congress stalwarts are getting mauled, but even many other opposition leaders are, for instance, Misa Bharati, the daughter of RJD chief Lalu Prasad Yadav is also trailing by a big margin. In Odisha too BJP is doing extremely well by being ahead in about 3-5 odd seats that went to polls today.
> 
> All that talk of Jaswant Singh putting up a fight in Barmer are probably a mirage that assorted media gentlemen are chasing, for he seems to be out of contest in multiple assembly segments apart from probably Jaisalmer. Similarly, in Mysore of Karnataka, Pratap Simha, a complete novice to politics has put up a good showing. He is not trailing by a big margin in Mysore (except for the Muslim dominated Narasimharaja segment) or in Hunsur, where Congress was expected to take big leads. Now it all depends on how big the leads will be from Madikere and Virajpet that will decide the fate of Mr. Simha as well as Karnataka CM, Siddharamaiah.
> 
> Let’s take a look at some of trends of three important regions based on ground reports till evening. Remember, that these are not actually projected vote-shares, but just broad trends for which we will give a detailed analysis and projections over the next 2-3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In UP, BJP’s mindboggling lead of phase 1 has expectedly come down a little bit as far as broad trends suggest, but what is probably helping BJP is a better than expected performance by Congress which is now locked in a 3-cornered fight for the “secular” vote with BSP & SP
> In Bihar, it is almost a one-horse race with BJP well ahead of most of its rivals. For instance in today’s polls there was a contest possibly only in two seats and one of them was Arrah.
> Bangalore and Mysore trends suggest a close race between Congress and BJP, which suggests that all the big gains that Congress had made last year have been wiped out and BJP now has a chance of winning almost 3 out of these 5 seats.
> If Modi sustains this momentum in future phases, then we are certainly headed for a historic election that falls into the 30 year pattern of great Indian political change and all the signals as of today are pointing towards such a scenario unfolding.
> 
> [We will analyse this round of election more deeply over the coming 2-3 days as we need to sort out all ground reports and data]




Aaaj Chain ke neend soounga ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anoop

GreenFoe said:


> An appeal to voters - Mumbai Mirror



Thanks


----------



## Vinod2070

Leader said:


> exactly, makes him bigot least to say, and his supporters extremists, which are hindu overall. others who align are scared off, this baboon faced bigot terrorist modi. so yeah you are right, in this scenario, everything is irrelevant.
> 
> and do change your display name, donot defame Marxists, you are Modi supporter as you said. make it hindu extremist. that would suit you.



Don't you think this is too much obsession with a country you have nothing to do with?

We don't care who makes government in Pakistan any more than in Somalia or Nigeria. That is it's internal affair.

Same is true for India as far as Pakistanis are concerned. You are not a stakeholder and so please keep a distance from these issues.

You can only look at it as a far away outsider. Whom we elect is our issue.

We will never ethically cleanse our country like Pakistan did right after partition under it's qaed-e-azam.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> Irom Sharmila not allowed to vote in Manipur.
> 
> Irom Sharmila not allowed to vote in Manipur | NDTV.com



This is what she gets for her sacrifice for 15 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

@GreenFoe Patil saab has posted his analysis... Jaldi karo miyan..


----------



## GreenFoe

pakistanis enjoying after hacking modi fans website 

Bravo Pakistani Hackers first slap on Modi's Face, Modi's site hacked



jha said:


> @GreenFoe Patil saab has posted his analysis... Jaldi karo miyan..



already did Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1212

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LOL when modi said it all cried HAHA

Arvind Kejriwal most popular Indian leader in Pakistan | ummid.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456830937209135104

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## walwal

onu1886 said:


> By the way , just saw Breaking news that more than 1 lakh names missing from voter list in Pune...something very fishy going on ...looks like congress's money and influence at work
> 
> 
> Acha baba , don't get irritated.was just asking aise hi.



Several people from pockets of Pune who are loyal voters of BJP found their names missing. My own friends, relatives were unfortunate to be part of those. So sad !


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456830937209135104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@jha @GreenFoe yahi tweet post karney wala tha me


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456807963257102336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456806681960136704

This guy is Digvijay of AAP. Will keep embarrassing AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

indiatester said:


> Its not that simple. There is a lot of shift in population in cities as compared to villages. Unfortunately our system is not good enough to account for the movement of people. Hence a lot of people remain on the electoral roles inspite of moving away from that place.
> When we actually see a turnout, we are not comparing it against the actual present population, but against the registered population.
> So, don't be so harsh on the city dwellers for the low voter turnout.


I too am referring only to the registered voters, not the migrant ones. In spite of exposure and awareness about so many issues and agendas, if someone has no inclination to exercise his/her franchise, it's indeed regrettable. 

I'm not being harsh, but I do have to say that polling booths are a lot closer and accessible to most city-dwellers when compared to villagers, not to forget the superior modes of transportation available to reach them.


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456807963257102336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456806681960136704
> 
> This guy is Digvijay of AAP. Will keep embarrassing AAP.


Yaar I am gonna sue his english teacher. Seriously!!


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha @GreenFoe yahi tweet post karney wala tha me



Tum koi aur kar lo... Itne tweets to aa rahe hain..


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe @onu1886 @jha @Indischer others................
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456820165355655168



I think this image is photoshopped yaara. One can see a small rectangle around the lights, possibly from failing to normalize the contrast after a cut-paste.


----------



## Parul

AK49- Made in China!!!! 
Manufacturer- Congress!!!
Durability- 49 Days!!!! 
Sibling - INC!!!
Range - Minority Indians 
Bullets- 70 Confused Candidates
Color- Changing every minutes!!!!
Rate of Fire - 6 Rounds of coughing/Min

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456839282875854848

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Angry Bird

Election Commission lift ban from Amit Shah He is allowed to do rallies and road shows

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456847853717966848

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456847853717966848


lol... Buri nazarwale English channels ka muh kaala. Aranb, Bakra datt, Rajdeep Sardesai, Nidhi Razdan.... your propaganda took one hell of a beating!


----------



## onu1886

*Election commision lifts ban on Amit Shah rallies after considering his reply*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456847853717966848



Election Commission is Communal...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

@Ayush - I heard that the Election Commission has canceled the vote of @levina on ground of being far too elderly to vote in the elections !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Election Commission is Communal...



AB TOH EC KO BHI PATA HAI -"MODIJI ANEY WALEY HAI"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456768957781790721



Link daldo yaar please


----------



## arp2041

Armstrong said:


> @Ayush - I heard that the Election Commission has canceled the vote of @levina on ground of being far too elderly to vote in the elections !



Yes, she is above the upper age limit - 95 years!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> Link daldo yaar please



Kon say link?



arp2041 said:


> AB TOH EC KO BHI PATA HAI -"MODIJI ANEY WALEY HAI"



'Don't count your chickens before they are hatched'


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Kon say link?
> 
> 'Don't count your chickens before they are hatched'



Chicken toh ab SICKULAR forces ka banega


----------



## lightoftruth

Even Azam Khan is free to do rallies.


----------



## Echo_419

Leader said:


> thats not the point. local leaders donot represent The Nation, Modi or MMS are at that post to represent, if he had problem wearing one, his protocol officer could have pre-arranged not to do so, instead of publicly refusing... which gives a message.



Enough of this BS 
when was the last time a maulana was wearing a tilakh or performing a puja 
People who have glass houses should not throw stone at others & specially Taliban Khan fans


----------



## Parul

lightoftruth said:


> Even Azam Khan is free to do rallies.



Election commission is Secular..



arp2041 said:


> Chicken toh ab SICKULAR forces ka banega



16 May ko pata chalenga, ki Chicken kisa banta hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> Congress "releasing" an old video of Uma Bharti and media dancing on its tunes!!!!
> 
> Can anyone realize how desperate Congress and its slave media have become seeing the writing on the wall clearly???
> 
> They have absolutely nothing to answer on their terrible governance for 10 years that destroyed India from each and every aspects... and because they cannot face the questions being asked, they are now trying to divert the attentions from burning issues with such cheap tactics!!!
> 
> DON'T GET FOOLED BY CONGRESS' DESPERATE TACTICS!!! This is the vindication that Congress has absolutely nothing to answer on their own misgovernance....
> 
> IT'S TIME NOT ONLY TO DEFEAT, BUT TO PUNISH AND DECIMATE CONGRESS FOR THEIR SINS SINCE INDEPENDENCE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha...ab becharo k paas aur kuch bacha hi nehi hai.



An Mahina bhi nahi bacha 
Hamare acche din Anne mien aur congresssio ke Burre din Anne Mein


----------



## lightoftruth

Sidak said:


> Election commission is Secular..
> 
> 
> .


perhaps toothless needs someone like T.N.Sechan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> Kon say link?
> 
> 
> 
> 'Don't count your chickens before they are hatched'



When lekhi asks about the CD


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> When lekhi asks about the CD



Ain't available on YouTube or Times now Website at the moment... It will get uploaded by tomorrow...


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> 16 May ko pata chalenga, ki Chicken kisa banta hai...



Everything is a chain reaction, things don't happen all of a sudden, when God calls for a change, everything falls in place. The events shaping 2014 started way back in 2002 which initiated the chain reaction. There is something about Modi 

P.S. sorry thodha Philosophical ho gya


----------



## jbond197

Echo_419 said:


> Link daldo yaar please



Tu rehne de bhai.. meine bhi poocha tha @jha sahib bhadak gaye.. lol

Aaj lagta hai unke kisi khaas ne BJP ko vote nahi daala to naraaz hein..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

lightoftruth said:


> Even Azam Khan is free to do rallies.


EC walo ka Dimag kaha Chala Gaya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Echo_419 said:


> EC walo ka Dimag kaha Chala Gaya hai




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456851176617562112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456847350640947200


jbond197 said:


> Tu rehne de bhai.. meine bhi poocha tha @jha sahib bhadak gaye.. lol
> 
> Aaj lagta hai unke kisi khaas ne BJP ko vote nahi daala to naraaz hein..



Are yaar..Humein laga tha ki aap Manu Singhvi ke MMS wale video ki link maang rahe ho..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Are yaar..Humein laga tha ki aap Manu Singhvi ke MMS wale video ki link maang rahe ho..



Janab, hame bhi samajh mein aa gya tha.. abhi to aapki thodi taang kheechi jaa rhi thi.. lol


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Congress has gone totally insane!! Out of desperation, they are trying to use all dirty tricks to defame Narendra Modi but everything is landing on their own heads.. Funny!! Enjoying it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Seems like, Iran's support is with BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

BATMAN said:


> Seems like, Iran's support is with BJP!



& Pakistan support is with SP.BSP,Congress,AAP and other Retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> Congress has gone totally insane!! Out of desperation, they are trying to use all dirty tricks to defame Narendra Modi but everything is landing on their own heads.. Funny!! Enjoying it!!



Am hoping they don't go full retard and do anything really drastic out of desperation ...


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> @Ayush - I heard that the Election Commission has canceled the vote of @levina on ground of being far too elderly to vote in the elections !



Worry about your weight and not about your enemy's vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

*High voter turnout witnessed in 121 constituencies*​
NEW DELHI: High turnout was witnessed in 121 constituencies which went to polls across 12 states in the fifth phase of Lok Sabha elections on Thursday in which the political fate of leaders like Nandan Nilekani, Maneka Gandhi, M Veerappa Moily and Jaswant Singh is at stake.

There were a few incidents of violence, including blasts, in Bihar, Jharkhand, Odisha and Uttar Pradesh in which four people, including three security personnel, were injured.

Four constituencies of West Bengal, which went to polls, recorded the highest turnout among the 12 states. The voter turnout was recorded at 78.89% but was likely to go up as final figures were still being computed. The figure as of now was lower than previous Lok Sabha election turnout of 80.85%.

In Manipur Inner constituency, the turnout was an impressive 74% and it was likely to go up further. In the 2009 Lok Sabha polls, the turnout was much higher at 77%.

*In Bihar's seven constituencies, the turnout was 56% as compared to 39.3% recorded in the last general elections.*

*The three constituencies of Chhattisgarh which went to poll in the fifth phase, the turnout was an impressive 63.44%. *In the last Lok Sabha elections, the turnout in these constituencies was* 57.60%.*

An electorate of 16.61 crore was eligible to exercise their franchise today in 28 seats of Karnataka, 20 of Rajasthan, 19 of Maharashtra, 11 each of Uttar Pradesh and Odisha, 10 of Madhya Pradesh, 7 of Bihar, 6 of Jharkhand, four of West Bengal, three of Chhattisgarh and one each of Jammu and Kashmir and Manipur.

Of the total seats, Congress has 36 seats while its main challenger BJP has 40 seats.


*Jammu and Kashmir's Udhampur constituency recorded a turnout of 69.08% which was 24% higher than the 45.15% recorded in the previous LS polls. *

*Karnataka, which went for a single-phased poll today, also recorded a high turnout of 68%, nearly 10% higher than last elections' 58.88%. *

*In 10 constituencies of Madhya Pradesh, though the turnout was not impressive as compared to other states, it was higher than the last general elections. It recorded a turnout of 54.41%, while in the last polls, it was 46.2%. *

*The 19 constituencies of Maharashtra, which went to polls today, witnessed a turnout of 54.67%. It was 54.14% in the last polls. 
Odisha went for simultaneous Lok Sabha and assembly elections today. A total of 11 Lok Sabha seats went to polls in Odisha and recorded voter turnout of 70%. It was 66.28% in the 2009 general elections. *

*Rajasthan's 20 constituencies also recorded an impressive turnout of 63.25% as compared to 48.09% in the last polls. 
Voters turned out in large numbers in Uttar Pradesh's 11 constituencies which recorded a turnout of 62.52% as compared to 55.09% in the last LS polls. *

*In Jharkhand's 6 constituencies, 62% of voters came out to exercise their franchise. While in the last LS elections, the turnout was 58%. *

A landmine blast on a CRPF patrol and subsequent ambush by Maoists left four people, including three securitymen injured.

Elsewhere, in Bihar an FIR has been registered against RJD chief Lalu Prasad's daughter Misa Bharti for entering a polling compartment in a Patlipura constituency polling booth though she is not a voter there.

She is pitted there against Lalu's former close confidante Ram Kripal Yadav who is contesting on a BJP ticket.

Later some 50 persons entered the polling booth and created a ruckus and damaging a voting machine. A separate FIR was lodged against them.

Around 65% voter turnout was recorded in three Naxal-hit Lok Sabha constituencies of Chhattisgarh where Maoists targeted a polling team but there was no casualty.

Barring the one Naxal-related incident, polling was by and large peaceful in the State which completed the second phase of voting that decided the fate of Congress leader Ajit Jogi and CM Raman Singh's son Abhishek (BJP) among others.

*Udhampur Lok Sabha constituency in Jammu and Kashmir, where senior Congress leader and Union Minister Ghulam Nabi Azad is in fray, recorded over 69 percent polling.*
-------------
Pretty impressive polling at most places including Karnataka. Maharashtra turned out to be the black sheep. Seems everyone went on a holiday there


----------



## AugenBlick

MST said:


> *High voter turnout witnessed in 121 constituencies*​
> NEW DELHI: High turnout was witnessed in 121 constituencies which went to polls across 12 states in the fifth phase of Lok Sabha elections on Thursday in which the political fate of leaders like Nandan Nilekani, Maneka Gandhi, M Veerappa Moily and Jaswant Singh is at stake.
> 
> There were a few incidents of violence, including blasts, in Bihar, Jharkhand, Odisha and Uttar Pradesh in which four people, including three security personnel, were injured.
> 
> Four constituencies of West Bengal, which went to polls, recorded the highest turnout among the 12 states. The voter turnout was recorded at 78.89% but was likely to go up as final figures were still being computed. The figure as of now was lower than previous Lok Sabha election turnout of 80.85%.
> 
> In Manipur Inner constituency, the turnout was an impressive 74% and it was likely to go up further. In the 2009 Lok Sabha polls, the turnout was much higher at 77%.
> 
> *In Bihar's seven constituencies, the turnout was 56% as compared to 39.3% recorded in the last general elections.*
> 
> *The three constituencies of Chhattisgarh which went to poll in the fifth phase, the turnout was an impressive 63.44%. *In the last Lok Sabha elections, the turnout in these constituencies was* 57.60%.*
> 
> An electorate of 16.61 crore was eligible to exercise their franchise today in 28 seats of Karnataka, 20 of Rajasthan, 19 of Maharashtra, 11 each of Uttar Pradesh and Odisha, 10 of Madhya Pradesh, 7 of Bihar, 6 of Jharkhand, four of West Bengal, three of Chhattisgarh and one each of Jammu and Kashmir and Manipur.
> 
> Of the total seats, Congress has 36 seats while its main challenger BJP has 40 seats.
> 
> 
> *Jammu and Kashmir's Udhampur constituency recorded a turnout of 69.08% which was 24% higher than the 45.15% recorded in the previous LS polls. *
> 
> *Karnataka, which went for a single-phased poll today, also recorded a high turnout of 68%, nearly 10% higher than last elections' 58.88%. *
> 
> *In 10 constituencies of Madhya Pradesh, though the turnout was not impressive as compared to other states, it was higher than the last general elections. It recorded a turnout of 54.41%, while in the last polls, it was 46.2%. *
> 
> *The 19 constituencies of Maharashtra, which went to polls today, witnessed a turnout of 54.67%. It was 54.14% in the last polls.
> Odisha went for simultaneous Lok Sabha and assembly elections today. A total of 11 Lok Sabha seats went to polls in Odisha and recorded voter turnout of 70%. It was 66.28% in the 2009 general elections. *
> 
> *Rajasthan's 20 constituencies also recorded an impressive turnout of 63.25% as compared to 48.09% in the last polls.
> Voters turned out in large numbers in Uttar Pradesh's 11 constituencies which recorded a turnout of 62.52% as compared to 55.09% in the last LS polls. *
> 
> *In Jharkhand's 6 constituencies, 62% of voters came out to exercise their franchise. While in the last LS elections, the turnout was 58%. *
> 
> A landmine blast on a CRPF patrol and subsequent ambush by Maoists left four people, including three securitymen injured.
> 
> Elsewhere, in Bihar an FIR has been registered against RJD chief Lalu Prasad's daughter Misa Bharti for entering a polling compartment in a Patlipura constituency polling booth though she is not a voter there.
> 
> She is pitted there against Lalu's former close confidante Ram Kripal Yadav who is contesting on a BJP ticket.
> 
> Later some 50 persons entered the polling booth and created a ruckus and damaging a voting machine. A separate FIR was lodged against them.
> 
> Around 65% voter turnout was recorded in three Naxal-hit Lok Sabha constituencies of Chhattisgarh where Maoists targeted a polling team but there was no casualty.
> 
> Barring the one Naxal-related incident, polling was by and large peaceful in the State which completed the second phase of voting that decided the fate of Congress leader Ajit Jogi and CM Raman Singh's son Abhishek (BJP) among others.
> 
> *Udhampur Lok Sabha constituency in Jammu and Kashmir, where senior Congress leader and Union Minister Ghulam Nabi Azad is in fray, recorded over 69 percent polling.*
> -------------
> Pretty impressive polling at most places including Karnataka. Maharashtra turned out to be the black sheep. Seems everyone went on a holiday there


MP i blame on BJP
With proper campaigning they could have won 29/29. Damn they are lazy. I still put them in 25-29 range though. 
What say @arp2041


----------



## Star Wars

Looks like a very good day of polling for BJP ... If this trend continues i believe BJP may get 300+


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Election commission is Secular..
> 
> 
> 
> 16 May ko pata chalenga, ki Chicken kisa banta hai...





Echo_419 said:


> EC walo ka Dimag kaha Chala Gaya hai





lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456851176617562112



Aray kya baat kar rahe ho tum log? there is no confirmation about Azam Khan's ban yet. Check this out... only 10 mins ago..

EC allows Amit Shah to campaign in UP, ban on Azam Khan likely to stay - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Great Debate!!! 

SALUTE to you Anupam Kher!!



AugenBlick said:


> MP i blame on BJP
> With proper campaigning they could have won 29/29. Damn they are lazy. I still put them in 25-29 range though.
> What say @arp2041



29??
Not possible mate.

23+ for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456616955546333184


----------



## Star Wars

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456616955546333184



90 ?? What are they smoking ??


----------



## GreenFoe

AugenBlick said:


> MP i blame on BJP
> With proper campaigning they could have won 29/29. Damn they are lazy. I still put them in 25-29 range though.
> What say @arp2041


Except guna and chinddwara(some say this is not safe too) congress doesn't looks winning any seat in MP,sabotage se chali jaye to chali jaye



Star Wars said:


> 90 ?? What are they smoking ??



Weed and hallucination drugs 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Babudom waits with bated breath: Will it be Modi?'*

http://www.rediff.com/news/column/ls-election-column-sheela-says-babudom-waits-with-bated-breath-will-it-be-modi/20140417.htm


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> Great Debate!!!
> 
> SALUTE to you Anupam Kher!!
> 
> 
> 
> 29??
> Not possible mate.
> 
> 23+ for sure.


@JanjaWeed @arp123 @GreenFoe there is a thread name for blinded and naive running for the senior members atheist are on loose their defaming hinduism and regious belives of hindus if somehow i can get entry there if will shove some facts in their ***they are making shit out of me


----------



## GreenFoe

NKVD said:


> @JanjaWeed @arp123 @GreenFoe there is a thread name for blinded and naive running for the senior members atheist are on loose their defaming hinduism and regious belives of hindus if somehow i can get entry there if will shove some facts in their ***they are making shit out of me



Useless ,Hinduism is not a religion,100 books 100 things contradictory messages,don't argue on cheap things like religious beliefs ~Swami vivekananda

Let him cry,decision has already been made .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Star Wars said:


> 90 ?? What are they smoking ??



Some Krantikari, nay, bahut krantikari dung I suppose.


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Worry about your weight and not about your enemy's vote.


 
My enemy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

JanjaWeed said:


> Aray kya baat kar rahe ho tum log? there is no confirmation about Azam Khan's ban yet. Check this out... only 10 mins ago..
> 
> EC allows Amit Shah to campaign in UP, ban on Azam Khan likely to stay - The Times of India


yup,not confirmed ,but ban likely to taken up .


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> My enemy ?




* sad violin back ground music *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Armstrong said:


> My enemy ?



Tum logan har jaga kai ko shuru ho jaate.. Thread ko political rahne dena hai na.. Yeh lo mithai khao aur bolo " ABki Baar Modi Sarkar"..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

What was the voter turnout yesterday statewise.


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/419667473009364992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/419667473009364992



This isn't a joke thread mate. Kindly post this in the relevant section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

AugenBlick said:


> MP i blame on BJP
> With proper campaigning they could have won 29/29. Damn they are lazy. I still put them in 25-29 range though.
> What say @arp2041


Advani camp is the reason, I believe they did it deliberately.. They are still sulking..

I just hope BJP gets enough seats that they do not have to be dependent on some of their own MPs, in case needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/419667473009364992



Yeh Kiran kumar he kon? AAP ka to hai, ye to samajh mein aa gya but is he some big shot too?


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> Yeh Kiran kumar he kon? AAP ka to hai, ye to samajh mein aa gya but is he some big shot too?


_Chootia_ who think there are 573 seats in indian parliament and LOL he is making predictions ,genuine KHAAPTARD 

LOL he is an IIT'ian too , crazy IIT gwars we have


----------



## jiki

AugenBlick said:


> MP i blame on BJP
> With proper campaigning they could have won 29/29. Damn they are lazy. I still put them in 25-29 range though.
> What say @arp2041



Why cant u understand i have been saying it from the beginning that it is good for MP if it is going for a moderate voting. It means all the voting is managing by state machinery no anti incumbency. I seriously doubt sivraj will put his supremacy over congress in a danger zone by not getting at least 25 /29 . He cant take it and that to only for advani which has not left with a penny of chance anymore. Here even 1-2% swing can bring 25 seats to BJP. though i believe dat a higher parentage would have ensured a 29/29.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jiki said:


> Why cant u understand i have been saying it from the beginning that it is good for MP if it is going for a moderate voting. It means all the voting is managing by state machinery no anti incumbency. I seriously doubt sivraj will put his supremacy over congress in a danger zone by not getting at least 25 /29 . He cant take it and that to only for advani which has not left with a penny of chance anymore. Here even 1-2% swing can bring 25 seats to BJP. though i believe dat a higher parentage would have ensured a 29/29.


Hmm... Ok agreed with the anti-incumbency factor. But a moderate campaign against the likes of Scindia focused on a few seats could have made the difference of a few seats.


----------



## SouthDesi

BATMAN said:


> Seems like, Iran's support is with BJP!



You meant to say, Shia's are supporting BJP?


----------



## Marxist

Leader said:


> exactly, makes him bigot least to say, and his supporters extremists, which are hindu overall. others who align are scared off, this baboon faced bigot terrorist modi. so yeah you are right, in this scenario, everything is irrelevant.
> 
> and do change your display name, donot defame Marxists, you are Modi supporter as you said. make it hindu extremist. that would suit you.



Supporting a political leader and accepting his leadership wont make one a extremist or terrorist ...

When i changed my political loyalty i requested webmaster to change my username,but he suggested me to continue with this one ...Thread is in GHQ section ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Sidak said:


> *Accession of J&K will go if Article 370 is abolished: Farooq*
> 
> SRINAGAR: Union minister and National Conference president Farooq Abdullah on Thursday said the accession of Jammu and Kashmir with India will end if Article 370 is abolished.
> 
> _"It (accession) will certainly end. There is no doubt in it. Our accession is dependent on Article 370. Article 370 is the bridge which holds accession. If they (BJP) abolish Article 370, the bridge will go," Abdullah told reporters here.
> 
> The Union Minister said many people were of the opinion that Article 370 has been diluted over the years but it was not true._
> 
> "Many people say that but then there would not have been the flag of the state and we would not have had our own constitution. Everything would have ended then. We do not have to send bills to Delhi but we pass them here when other states have to send the bills to thePresident," he said.
> 
> Abdullah said his party will never give up on the demand of autonomy for the state.
> 
> "Autonomy is part of National Conference's agenda. We have never given up that agenda and we will never give that up. That is our agenda number one," he said.
> 
> He played down the demand for a union territory status for Ladakh region by local Congress unit there, saying there was nothing new in the demand.
> 
> "They have always been demanding it, there is nothing new in that. You do not worry. It is their own issue and they will see to it," Abdullah said.
> 
> Earlier, the NC president addressed a convention of the youth activists of the party in Amira Kadal assembly constituency of Srinagar parliamentary seat.
> 
> Abdullah is seeking re-election from the constituency which goes to polls on April 30.
> 
> Accession of J&K will go if Article 370 is abolished: Farooq - The Times of India




More discriminatory rights to J & K are given in an another article (35A if i am not wrong). Arun jetly said that that article can be removed by simple executive decision and so many discriminatory rights can be curtailed.


----------



## jbond197

Vote for Supriya Sule or lose water, ‘threatens’ Ajit Pawar | The Indian Express


----------



## HariPrasad

AugenBlick said:


> MP i blame on BJP
> With proper campaigning they could have won 29/29. Damn they are lazy. I still put them in 25-29 range though.
> What say @arp2041




Arey, Wo Jyotiraditya Ideot har raha ki nahi????

i hate this moron.


----------



## AugenBlick

HariPrasad said:


> Arey, Wo Jyotiraditya Ideot har raha ki nahi????
> 
> i hate this moron.


Even I hate him.... but he has a mini cult ... he may win by a thin margin. Thats why I am pissed at BJP for not mounting something against him.


----------



## jarves

So who won the elections??


----------



## HariPrasad

AugenBlick said:


> Even I hate him.... but he has a mini cult ... he may win by a thin margin. Thats why I am pissed at BJP for not mounting something against him.




yes BJP needs some more Amit shahs in charge of every state to cause a route of opponent parties. Yesterday Jaybhan singh was stating that there is absolutely no competition and BJP will win.


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456992511609675776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456992511609675776



Looks like Muslims themselves are sick and tired of being played the victim card all the time .

Congress accuses Narendra Modi, BJP of using black money in poll campaigns - Economic Times

 Pot calling the kettle black


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457001334521069568
I don't know what he means but I guess overall it's something positive for BJP..


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457001334521069568
> I don't know what he means but I guess overall it's something positive for BJP..



If he is comparing to Bihar, then yes..

BTW how do people get access to voting numbers ??


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456992511609675776




Serious *** kick for Nitish. Nitish will emerge as the biggest looser and fool of this election.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Serious *** kick for Nitish. Nitish will emerge as the biggest looser and fool of this election.




TDP ka kya hua ?


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> TDP ka kya hua ?




They will talk to modi. primery reason seems to be the ticket to purndeshwari the daughter of NTR.


----------



## anonymus

Oscar said:


> So essentially, you are suggesting that the world is actually a victim of Muslims? It seems that all is being stated here is just a reversal of the victimhood mentality.




Nah,

Just reminding that no one is an exception to natural laws.The base nature of humans takes over once the veneer of loftiness is scratched. Even liberal France banned hijab when Muslims tried to assert their collective power by blocking roads for namaz and US for all it's RoP propaganda has hunted down Islamists with ruthlessness.In UK, rise of BNP,UKIP etc is a result of rampant Islamism in UK.

Unless you completely annihilate your adversary which according to carl von clausewitz is the only acceptable outcome of a conflict, every action would have a reaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

Aaptard Ashutosh forced to run away. Aap ki lehar in Delhi lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

*AAP supporters attack Polling Officer after he puts ink on Kejriwal’s finger*

*New Delhi. In an unfortunate incident, a polling officer was thrashed by suspected AAP supporters when he put ink on the index finger Arvind Kejriwal.*
*Sources tell that as soon as the officer put a dab of ink on AAP leader’s fingers, many young men waiting for their turn outside the polling booth barged inside and started beating up the officer.*

*“Arvind ji was trying to stop them, saying violence is bad, but when have they heeded to his requests and suggestions?” an onlooker who took photos from his mobile phone confirmed to this reporter.*
*AAP has rejected reports that the supporters belonged to their party and claimed that it could well be a conspiracy by the BJP to defame their supporters.*
*“BJP men high jacking our party move-ment to weeken it!!!” party leader Ashutosh tweeted as soon as the news broke out.*
*While BJP has rejected the charges, Congress leader Beni Prasad Verma issued a statement without anyone asking him.*
*“AAP supporters had developed a habit of losing temper after seeing ink, just as a bull loses temper after seeing red color,” Beni said.  *


@doppelganger your negative rating is reversed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somnath




----------



## Star Wars

Angry Bird said:


> *“BJP men high jacking our party move-ment to weeken it!!!” party leader Ashutosh tweeted as soon as the news broke out.*
> @doppelganger your negative rating is reversed



"high jacking" the movement and "weeken" it


----------



## Marxist

*BJP demands re-polling in Pune after 1 lakh names missing from voter list*

Pune: The Bhartiya Janata Party (BJP) has demanded a re-polling in Pune after as many as one lakh names of electors with ID cards were missing from the voters list. There were also cases where voters in Pune were told by the poll officials that their vote has already been registered despite them not voting for the desired candidate at all. 

Voters complained to the Election Commission as their names including of actor Amol Palekar and his wife's were missing from the voters list on Thursday. Some electorates even alleged that they were deliberately kept away from the polling process. 

Also, several protesting voters pointed that there were faulty Electronic Voting Machines (EVM) at a booth. The voters said that the malfunctioning voting machine registered their votes to Congress despite having voted for other parties. 

After the incident came to light yesterday, the Election Commission allowed 28 voters who had already cast their votes in the malfunctioning EVM to vote afresh. 

With many people now demanding a re-poll after not finding their names in the voters list, the District Collector has assured the voters that the matter will be resolved in two days time.


Angry voters boycotted the elections for nearly three hours before frantic election officials ordered a replacement EVM and resumed voting around 1 pm.

An average 61.7 percent voting in 19 Lok Sabha constituencies was registered on Thursday in the second phase of polling in Maharashtra.

*BJP demands re-polling in Pune after 1 lakh names missing from voter list*

More than one lakh names missing from voters list ,Faulty EVMs voting for congress *....wtf*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> *BJP demands re-polling in Pune after 1 lakh names missing from voter list*
> 
> Pune: The Bhartiya Janata Party (BJP) has demanded a re-polling in Pune after as many as one lakh names of electors with ID cards were missing from the voters list. There were also cases where voters in Pune were told by the poll officials that their vote has already been registered despite them not voting for the desired candidate at all.
> 
> Voters complained to the Election Commission as their names including of actor Amol Palekar and his wife's were missing from the voters list on Thursday. Some electorates even alleged that they were deliberately kept away from the polling process.
> 
> Also, several protesting voters pointed that there were faulty Electronic Voting Machines (EVM) at a booth. The voters said that the malfunctioning voting machine registered their votes to Congress despite having voted for other parties.
> 
> After the incident came to light yesterday, the Election Commission allowed 28 voters who had already cast their votes in the malfunctioning EVM to vote afresh.
> 
> With many people now demanding a re-poll after not finding their names in the voters list, the District Collector has assured the voters that the matter will be resolved in two days time.
> 
> 
> Angry voters boycotted the elections for nearly three hours before frantic election officials ordered a replacement EVM and resumed voting around 1 pm.
> 
> An average 61.7 percent voting in 19 Lok Sabha constituencies was registered on Thursday in the second phase of polling in Maharashtra.
> 
> *BJP demands re-polling in Pune after 1 lakh names missing from voter list*
> 
> More than one lakh names missing from voters list ,Faulty EVMs voting for congress *....wtf*



Congress playing all its Cards now , glad people Caught the fraud as it happened...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*The going getting tough, Sonia gets going*
RASHEED KIDWAI
*New Delhi, April 17: *Staring at defeat, the Grand Old Party is showing some signs of resilience.

Sonia Gandhi is marshalling all her resources to keep the Congress in the hunt. *She has directed party general secretaries and state unit heads to invite Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to address more public meetings and interact with the media.*

Singh has so far addressed only four rallies, in Assam and Kerala. In 2009, after having forced through the Indo-US nuclear deal, he had had a packed schedule because the demand for the Prime Minister as campaigner was next only to that for Sonia and Rahul.

Sources said Singh would now visit Telangana, Maharashtra and possibly Uttar Pradesh. He is expected to go to Hyderabad on April 24.

Sonia’s decision to accord him primacy in the campaign came after Singh’s former media adviser Sanjaya Baru’s book claimed the Prime Minister lacked political authority. On Tuesday, Priyanka Gandhi Vadra had described Singh as “Super Prime Minister”.

Sources said Sonia has also begun to receive daily feedback from the Congress “war room” at 15 Gurdwara Raqabgunj Road, which had become redundant after Rahul opened another at his Tughlaq Lane residence.

The Congress president is also dealing with members of Team Rahul frequently. Until now, Rahul alone was in charge.

On Monday, Sonia hit the airwaves at prime time to project this election as a battle to save the “heart and soul” of India. Party sources said there was unanimity among Congress spin doctors and office-bearers that Sonia, not Rahul, should address the nation.

*While the party is going all out to shore up every possible seat, it is also preparing for a damage-control exercise that may be necessary after the results are declared on May 16.

Sonia and her close advisers are against blaming a defeat on Singh, who was the Congress president’s choice for Prime Minister. The sources said Rahul could be next in the line of a whisper campaign within the party.

Priyanka’s role is seen as crucial. The average Congress worker will not look beyond the Nehru-Gandhi family, which led them to back-to-back wins in 2004 and 2009, so a rebellion is unlikely.

In any case, there are few in the party who can match the popularity of Sonia and Rahul. So, the “draft Priyanka” campaign is set to be become shrill after May 16.*

The Congress old guard can be heard talking about one young Gandhi taking charge of the parliamentary wing and the other of the organisation. The examples of Parkash Singh Badal, Mulayam Singh Yadav, M. Karunanidhi, Ajit Singh and even the Bhuttos are cited.

*Congress veterans say that if Narendra Modi becomes Prime Minister, they would mount fresh pressure on Priyanka to join active politics and protect the idea of India as envisaged by Jawaharlal Nehru, Indira Gandhi and Rajiv Gandhi.

Priyanka has provided no hints on how she would react to such a proposal.

The going getting tough, Sonia gets going*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

You guys watch Tv Today?..... It is amazing to see the way the support AAP....


----------



## Leader

hahaha.... nooora tactics !


2 trucks of Saree with Modi picture caught by EC in bangalore, takes case for bribing voters

hehee @levina now I know why you were supporting him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Leader said:


> hahaha.... nooora tactics !
> 
> 
> 2 trucks of Saree with Modi picture caught by EC in bangalore, takes case for bribing voters
> 
> hehee @levina now I know why you were supporting him


Those were good sarees  Sure Modi had no use for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Leader said:


> hahaha.... nooora tactics !
> 
> 
> 2 trucks of Saree with Modi picture caught by EC in bangalore, takes case for bribing voters
> 
> hehee @levina now I know why you were supporting him



Bribing women with Saree's .... Genius

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> and what about AAP gundas???




do so called AAP gunda hold any cabinet position in Punjab and selling drugs?
have any AAP gunda killed a policemen for protecting his daughter like Akali did?

Have so called AAP gundas broke leg of AIG of police like Akalis did?

HAve so called AAP gundas failed to pay govt. employees for 6 months like Akali/BJP of Punjab??? and still spend money on new luxury cars and foreign trips?

Have AAP gundas resulted in closing of most of Industry in Punjab like NDA did?

Have AAP gundas hold cabinet position in Punjab but under investigation by election commision for bogus votes like BJP Minister joshi???



kaykay said:


> Give some credit to Arnab guys, afterall he has guts to invite Raj Thackray. Wonder why Rajdeep, Barkha like journalists never invite him. Lols




hmmm.....CNN-IBN just now showed Raj thakrary interview with Rajdeep sardesi...........half knowlegde is bad


----------



## somnath

kalayan singh attacks on pakistan EL11242175

*मोदी आए तो लाएंगे पाक सैनिकों के सिर : कल्याण*

मैनपुरी, जागरण संवाददाता।वरिष्ठ भाजपा नेता कल्याण सिंह ने कहा है कि अगर नरेंद्र मोदी देश के प्रधानमंत्री बने तो पाकिस्तान सैनिकों को उनकी हरकतों का माकूल जवाब दिया जाएगा। जरूरत पड़ी तो उनके सिर भी कलम किए जाएंगे। गुरुवार को वह उत्तर प्रदेश के मैनपुरी में आयोजित चुनावी सभा को संबोधित कर रहे थे।

कांग्रेस, सपा और बसपा पर निशाना साधते हुए कल्याण सिंह ने कहा कि इन तीनों दलों के नेता नरेंद्र मोदी से डरे हुए हैं। मुस्लिम तुष्टीकरण को लेकर इनमें होड़ मची है। नौकरियों में मुस्लिमों को 18 फीसद आरक्षण का कुचक्र रचा जा रहा है। इसका भाजपा जोरदार विरोध करेगी। उन्होंने कहा कि देश के हालात बदतर हैं। इन्हें बदलने को युवाओं को आगे आना होगा। सारे राजनीतिक दल सांप्रदायिकता के नाम पर मोदी रोको अभियान में जुटे हैं। मोदी के पीएम बनने पर सभी भ्रष्टाचारियों की फाइलें खोली जाएंगी।


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> do so called AAP gunda hold any cabinet position in Punjab and selling drugs?
> have any AAP gunda killed a policemen for protecting his daughter like Akali did?
> 
> Have so called AAP gundas broke leg of AIG of police like Akalis did?
> 
> HAve so called AAP gundas failed to pay govt. employees for 6 months like Akali/BJP of Punjab??? and still spend money on new luxury cars and foreign trips?
> 
> Have AAP gundas resulted in closing of most of Industry in Punjab like NDA did?
> 
> Have AAP gundas hold cabinet position in Punjab but under investigation by election commision for bogus votes like BJP Minister joshi???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.....CNN-IBN just now showed Raj thakrary interview with Rajdeep sardesi...........half knowlegde is bad



AAP Gunda was a law minister who molested foreign tourists and made them urinate in the streets , but i guess thats forgiven as long as its not AAP doiing the Raping and the gundaism .. Hypocrite 
What about AAP Gundas rewarding those people in DElhi who did not pay electricity Bill ?
What about the AAP Gunda who Fought the court to prove Bhagat singh was a terrorist in NCERT books ?
What about AAP Fools who ran away in 41 days and wasted public money in Delhi ?
What about AAP Gunda openly taking support from naxalites and Maoists ?
What about AAP being payed by Ford foundation which is a well known CIA front ?

Kejriwal, 4 AAP candidates facing criminal cases - Hindustan Times
40% of AAP candidates in Madhya Pradesh have criminal records, 30% are billionaires - The Times of India
With 28 criminal cases, AAP nominee leads among 98 candidates in Odisha


You are a Hypocrite and people like you supporting AAP will run the country to the ground because of your Ignorance , or does a person become instantly honest when they join AAP. Or is this a BJP/ RSS conspiracy to defame Modi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somnath

Aam Aadmi Party's Kumar Vishwas alleges 'death threat' in Amethi | NDTV.com


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> hmmm.....CNN-IBN just now showed Raj thakrary interview with Rajdeep sardesi...........half knowlegde is bad



The Comment was made before the Rajdeep interview came on TV Genius


----------



## Parul

Another nail in UPA’s coffin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457068191806541824


----------



## Parul

Some surveys specially #NDTV are giving fake results that BJP is winning majority. #NDTV is 10000% Anti-Modi. Do you expect them to show news in favor of Mr. Modi ? 
------------------------------------------------
In 2004, same thing happened, they were predicting Atal's Full Majority and congress can to power. This is misguiding the public. In 2004 all Anti-BJP channels showed full majority forAtal Ji. 
-------------------------------------------------
This is just a trick to divert voters, not to vote at all. And show an urgency to minority community to consolidate vote and vote for Congress. This trick had worked for congress in 2004.
-------------------------------------------------
Folks be aware and go out, vote for Indiai.

This time reserve 1 day of ur schedule for VOTING. Prepare yourself 2 stand in Queue for sake of COUNTRY. Start planning from today itself with respect to election date in ur state/Area. Share/RT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

Leader said:


> ]
> 
> 2 trucks of Saree with Modi picture caught by EC in bangalore, takes case for bribing voters
> 
> hehee @levina now I know why you were supporting him



LOL **** dude ,you are just pissed of with modi winning

He is most popular among every section of society (except Muslims) ,check any poll CSDS to Pew .





Pakistan is most unfavorable nation here after your friends bombed mumbai


----------



## cloud_9

AAP will get 2 to 3 seats in Punjab.Akalis need to be kicked out ASAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Hilarious video ever. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=800281213333131





@arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Echo_419 @levina @Indischer @onu1886 @GreenFoe @Anonymous @Jason bourne @NKVD @kurup @Roybot @Nair saab @HariPrasad @ExtraOdinary @Dem!god @Reviewer21 @madooxno9 @JanjaWeed @cheekybird @jiki

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Star Wars

Selective deletion of voter list from Bangalore and Maharashtra that too in huge quantities in the last moment....


----------



## HariPrasad

cloud_9 said:


> AAP will get 2 to 3 seats in Punjab.Akalis need to be kicked out ASAP!




AAP will get a click on its back side all over India.


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> AAP will get 2 to 3 seats in Punjab.Akalis need to be kicked out ASAP!



Hard! they should have focused on punjab than drama fights like amethi or varanasi ,But thats paap for you :|


----------



## Parul

Reality of Aam Aadmi Party.. Must watch... and do share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

@Sidak 

dont give them publicity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> @Sidak
> 
> dont give them publicity




Hi @GreenFoe Any update mate?

You were suppose to post first phase o Maharastra forecast what happened?


----------



## kaykay

cloud_9 said:


> AAP will get 2 to 3 seats in Punjab.Akalis need to be kicked out ASAP!


Honestly speaking then Modi's popularty is neutralised in Punjab by unpopularty of Badals. NDA will be lucky to get 5-6 seats.
Though I am not quite sure about AAP but Congress may gain from it for sure.


----------



## Parul

ओह! तभी तो!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

What a disgrace!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> Hi @GreenFoe Any update mate?
> 
> You were suppose to post first phase o Maharastra forecast what happened?



Aree kab ka post kiya that yaar ,i think it was posted on 16th

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

तीसरा जेंडर अब वाराणसी में।

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Modi without beard

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Indischer

Roybot said:


> Modi without beard


Holy! I had carefully watch this pic three times to ensure it wasn't Paresh Rawal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

"It's not that the PM has not been talking, but because of the nature of the media, his messages have not reached the general public," says his adviser. 

PM not silent, made more than 1000 speeches in last 10 years, says his adviser - The Times of India


----------



## Parul




----------



## kaykay

Prometheus said:


> do so called AAP gunda hold any cabinet position in Punjab and selling drugs?
> have any AAP gunda killed a policemen for protecting his daughter like Akali did?
> 
> Have so called AAP gundas broke leg of AIG of police like Akalis did?
> 
> HAve so called AAP gundas failed to pay govt. employees for 6 months like Akali/BJP of Punjab??? and still spend money on new luxury cars and foreign trips?
> 
> Have AAP gundas resulted in closing of most of Industry in Punjab like NDA did?
> 
> Have AAP gundas hold cabinet position in Punjab but under investigation by election commision for bogus votes like BJP Minister joshi???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.....CNN-IBN just now showed Raj thakrary interview with Rajdeep sardesi...........half knowlegde is bad


Well Arnab has interviewed him earlier too while Rajdeep hadn't. So no I was not wrong.


----------



## HariPrasad

Sidak said:


> "It's not that the PM has not been talking, but because of the nature of the media, his messages have not reached the general public," says his adviser.
> 
> PM not silent, made more than 1000 speeches in last 10 years, says his adviser - The Times of India




But the miserable part is that No body knows that he has delivered 1000 Speeches.


----------



## Parul

केजरीवाल की पत्नी ने बच्चे से पोछा की बेँगान खायेगा बच्चा .नही खाऊँगा पत्नी-- दूध पियेगा बच्चा -नही पीऊँगा पत्नी- मिठाई खायेगा बच्चा -नही खाऊँगा पत्नी बोली बिल्कुल बाप पर गया है -थप्पड़ ही खायेगा!


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> Hilarious video ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=800281213333131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Echo_419 @levina @Indischer @onu1886 @GreenFoe @Anonymous @Jason bourne @NKVD @kurup @Roybot @Nair saab @HariPrasad @ExtraOdinary @Dem!god @Reviewer21 @madooxno9 @JanjaWeed @cheekybird @jiki



Youtube version upload na karna walo ko janta maaf nahi karegi


----------



## Parul

HariPrasad said:


> But the miserable part is that No body knows that he has delivered 1000 Speeches.



Woh Silent Speeches hongi... 



Echo_419 said:


> Youtube version upload na karna walo ko janta maaf nahi karegi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> Aree kab ka post kiya that yaar ,i think it was posted on 16th




Dekh liya 16th. Nahi hai.


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> *BJP demands re-polling in Pune after 1 lakh names missing from voter list*
> 
> Pune: The Bhartiya Janata Party (BJP) has demanded a re-polling in Pune after as many as one lakh names of electors with ID cards were missing from the voters list. There were also cases where voters in Pune were told by the poll officials that their vote has already been registered despite them not voting for the desired candidate at all.
> 
> Voters complained to the Election Commission as their names including of actor Amol Palekar and his wife's were missing from the voters list on Thursday. Some electorates even alleged that they were deliberately kept away from the polling process.
> 
> Also, several protesting voters pointed that there were faulty Electronic Voting Machines (EVM) at a booth. The voters said that the malfunctioning voting machine registered their votes to Congress despite having voted for other parties.
> 
> After the incident came to light yesterday, the Election Commission allowed 28 voters who had already cast their votes in the malfunctioning EVM to vote afresh.
> 
> With many people now demanding a re-poll after not finding their names in the voters list, the District Collector has assured the voters that the matter will be resolved in two days time.
> 
> 
> Angry voters boycotted the elections for nearly three hours before frantic election officials ordered a replacement EVM and resumed voting around 1 pm.
> 
> An average 61.7 percent voting in 19 Lok Sabha constituencies was registered on Thursday in the second phase of polling in Maharashtra.
> 
> *BJP demands re-polling in Pune after 1 lakh names missing from voter list*
> 
> More than one lakh names missing from voters list ,Faulty EVMs voting for congress *....wtf*



Elections Katam hone do 
Khol ke Marengi Salo ki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> Dekh liya 16th. Nahi hai.


Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1169
Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1169

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Leader said:


> hahaha.... nooora tactics !
> 
> 
> 2 trucks of Saree with Modi picture caught by EC in bangalore, takes case for bribing voters
> 
> hehee @levina now I know why you were supporting him



Contribution from Taliban khans supporters is not required
Go save the terrorist


----------



## arp2041

BJP-TDP alliance INTACT...............Game On!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> BJP-TDP alliance INTACT...............Game On!!


 Confirmed?


----------



## arp2041

onu1886 said:


> Confirmed?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457099463136272384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Confirmed?



Yes.. BJP gave one more MP and 5 MLA seats to TDP. So, now just MPs and 8 MLAs for BJP in Seemandhra.. Wonder if an alliance is needed for this paltry number.. This Prakash Javdekar is not suited for his job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

*Wtf!! *

*Bihar's 'Osama' to contest against Modi from Varanasi*

Bihar's 'Osama' to contest against Modi from Varanasi - The Times of India


PATNA: Meraj Khalid Noor, popularly known as Bihar's Osama bin Laden due to his uncanny resemblance to the late al-Qaida leader, on Friday announced he would contest the Lok Sabha poll against BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi from Varanasi. 

"I have decided to contest polls against Modi from Varanasi," said Noor, who is president of Ram India, a newly floated political outfit. 

"After much thought I decided to fight against Modi," Noor said. 

Patna-based Noor was once the darling of Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD) leader and former chief minister Lalu Prasad and the Lok Janshakti Party's (LJP) Ram Vilas Paswan to woo Muslim voters. However, it is a different story now. 

"I campaigned in the 2004 Lok Sabha polls for Paswan and in the 2005 assembly elections for Lalu," the businessman-turned-politician said. 

He now complains that Lalu Prasad and Paswan "used me" to attract Muslim votes to their parties. 

Noor is tall, well built and sports a long black beard. Like the now dead al- Qaida chief, he is always seen in white robes and a turban to match. The al-Qaida leader was gunned down by US commandos in his hideout in Pakistan in May 2011. 

Noor admitted then it was his mere resemblance to the world's then most wanted man that was capitalized on as "I am neither a good speaker nor a leader with any support base". 

In Patna and across Bihar, people don't know his real name. Everyone calls him bin Laden. 

According to Salam Iraqi, one of his friends, Noor plunged into politics in 2004 when he sought ticket from Paswan's LJP to contest the assembly polls. His plea was turned down. 

But Paswan asked Noor to campaign for his party and he would introduce him as "Osama bin Laden" at election rallies. 

Noor switched over to the RJD in September 2005 and campaigned for Lalu Prasad. 

He was so much in demand that Paswan and Lalu Prasad would invariably find a seat for him on their campaign helicopters, even if it meant dropping a senior party leader. 

Noor is not a hardliner. 

He is the grandson of Kazi Muzahidul Islam, former president of the Muslim Personal Law Board. His father, Noor Ahmad, was a close associate of veteran socialist leader George Fernandes. 

Such was Noor's image that Narendra Modi once made a mention about him. 

Late BJP leader Pramod Mahajan accused Lalu Prasad and Paswan in 2005 of glorifying "the most wanted terrorist in the world" by asking Noor to campaign for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Yes.. BJP gave one more MP and 5 MLA seats to TDP. So, now just MPs and 8 MLAs for BJP in Seemandhra.. Wonder if an alliance is needed for this paltry number.. This Prakash Javdekar is not suited for his job.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457102258581151744


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457102258581151744



So conflicting news.. One more LS for 5 MLAs is a fair deal imo..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Yes.. BJP gave one more MP and 5 MLA seats to TDP. So, now just MPs and 8 MLAs for BJP in Seemandhra.. Wonder if an alliance is needed for this paltry number.. This Prakash Javdekar is not suited for his job.


 BJP would have been better off with a post poll alliance with any one of the parties in seemandhra.
They could have easily gone with either Jagan or TDP depending on who gets more seats.
Why are they hell bent on sticking with Naidu? They seem to avoid Jagan inspite of his eagerness to do business with BJP.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ExtraOdinary said:


> *Wtf!! *
> 
> *Bihar's 'Osama' to contest against Modi from Varanasi*
> 
> Bihar's 'Osama' to contest against Modi from Varanasi - The Times of India
> 
> 
> PATNA: Meraj Khalid Noor, popularly known as Bihar's Osama bin Laden due to his uncanny resemblance to the late al-Qaida leader, on Friday announced he would contest the Lok Sabha poll against BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi from Varanasi.
> 
> "I have decided to contest polls against Modi from Varanasi," said Noor, who is president of Ram India, a newly floated political outfit.
> 
> "After much thought I decided to fight against Modi," Noor said.
> 
> Patna-based Noor was once the darling of Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD) leader and former chief minister Lalu Prasad and the Lok Janshakti Party's (LJP) Ram Vilas Paswan to woo Muslim voters. However, it is a different story now.
> 
> "I campaigned in the 2004 Lok Sabha polls for Paswan and in the 2005 assembly elections for Lalu," the businessman-turned-politician said.
> 
> He now complains that Lalu Prasad and Paswan "used me" to attract Muslim votes to their parties.
> 
> Noor is tall, well built and sports a long black beard. Like the now dead al- Qaida chief, he is always seen in white robes and a turban to match. The al-Qaida leader was gunned down by US commandos in his hideout in Pakistan in May 2011.
> 
> Noor admitted then it was his mere resemblance to the world's then most wanted man that was capitalized on as "I am neither a good speaker nor a leader with any support base".
> 
> In Patna and across Bihar, people don't know his real name. Everyone calls him bin Laden.
> 
> According to Salam Iraqi, one of his friends, Noor plunged into politics in 2004 when he sought ticket from Paswan's LJP to contest the assembly polls. His plea was turned down.
> 
> But Paswan asked Noor to campaign for his party and he would introduce him as "Osama bin Laden" at election rallies.
> 
> Noor switched over to the RJD in September 2005 and campaigned for Lalu Prasad.
> 
> He was so much in demand that Paswan and Lalu Prasad would invariably find a seat for him on their campaign helicopters, even if it meant dropping a senior party leader.
> 
> Noor is not a hardliner.
> 
> He is the grandson of Kazi Muzahidul Islam, former president of the Muslim Personal Law Board. His father, Noor Ahmad, was a close associate of veteran socialist leader George Fernandes.
> 
> Such was Noor's image that Narendra Modi once made a mention about him.
> 
> Late BJP leader Pramod Mahajan accused Lalu Prasad and Paswan in 2005 of glorifying "the most wanted terrorist in the world" by asking Noor to campaign for them.


This is Modi's backhand tactics - I wish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

(courtesy: francois gautier)
After Azam Khan said that ” Those, who defended Kargil, were not Hindus; they were Muslims.”, I thought it would be interesting to publish the list of those Indian soldiers who died in Kargil. My heart goes out to them; for it was the death of heroes in the face of impossible challenges, giving their lives for Mother India, which so many Indian intellectuals, journalists and politicians have so little love for. Fgautier
INDIAN SOLDIERS WHO DIED IN THE KARGIL WAR

Officers ( Indian Army)

Lt. Col. Vishwanathan
Lt. Col. Vijayaraghavan
Lt. Col. Sachin Kumar
Major Ajay Singh Jasrotia
Major Kamlesh Pathak
Major Padmapani Acharya
Major Marriapan Sarvanan
Major Rajesh Singh Adhikari
Major Harminder Pal Singh
Major Manoj Talwar
Major Vivek Gupta
Major Sonam Wangchuk
Major Ajay Kumar
Captain Amol Kalia
Captain Kieshing Clifford Mongrum
Captain Sumeet Roy
Captain Amit Verma
Captain Pannikot Visvanath Vikram
Captain Anuj Nayyar
Captain Vikram Batra
Dy. Commandant Joy Lal ( BSF) 
Captain Jintu Gogoi
Lt. Vijayant Thapar
Lt. N Kenguruse
Lt. Hanif-U-Din
Lt. Saurav Kalia
Lt. Amit Bhardwaj
Lt. Balwant Singh
Lt. Manor Kumar Pandey

Officers ( Indian Air Force )

Squadron Leader Ajay Ahuja
Squadron Leader Rajiv Pundir
Flt. Lt. S. Muhilan
Flt. Lt. Nachiketa Rao
Seargent PVNR Prasad
Seargent Raj Kishore Sahu

Junior / Non-Commissioned Officers ( Indian Army )

Naik Chaman Singh
Nair R. Kamraj
Naik Kuldeep Singh
Naik Birendra Singh Lamba
Naik Jasvir Singh
Naik Surendra Pal
Naik Rajkumar Punia
Naik S N Malik
Naik Surjeet Singh
Naik Jugal Kishore
Naik Suchha Singh
Naik Sumer Singh Rathod
Naik Surendra Singh
Naik Kishen Lal
Naik Rampal Singh
Naik Ganesh Yadav
Havaldar Major Yashvir Singh
Lance Naik Ahmed Ali
Lance Naik Gulam Mohammed Khan
Lance Naik M.R. Sahu
Lance Naik Satpal Singh
Lance Naik Shatrughan Singh
Lance Naik Shyam Singh
Lance Naik Vijay Singh
Naik Degendar Kumar
Havaldar Baldev Raj
Havaldar Jai Prakash Singh
Havaldar Mahavir Singh
Havaldar Mani Ram
Havaldar Rajbir Singh
Havaldar Satbir Singh
Havaldar Abdul Karim
Havaldar Daler Singh Bahu
Subhedar Bhanwar Singh Rathod
Rifleman Linkon Pradhan
Rifleman Bachhan Singh
Rifleman Satbir Singh
Rifleman Jagmal Singh
Rifleman Rattan Chand
Rifleman Mohammed Farid
Rifleman Mohamad Aslm
Rifleman Yogendra Singh
Rifleman Sanjay Kumar

SEPOYS ( INDIAN ARMY )

Genadier Manohar Singh
Gunner Uddabh Das
Sepoy Amardeep Singh
Sepoy Vijay Pal Singh
Sepoy Virendra Kumar
Sepoy Yashwant Singh
Sepoy Santokh Singh
Sepoy Dinesh Bhai 
Sepoy Harendragiri Goswami
Sepoy Amrish Pal Bangi
Constable Surjan Bhan ( BSF)
Sepoy Lakhbir Singh
Sepoy Bajindra Singh
Sepoy Deep Chand
Sepoy Dondibha Desai
Sepoy Keolanand Dwivedi
Sepoy Harjindra Singh
Sepoy Jaswant Singh
Sepoy Jaswinder Singh
Sepoy Lal Singh
Sepoy Rakesh Kumar ( RAJ)
Sepoy Rakesh Kumar ( Dogra)
Sepoy Raswinder Singh
Sepoy Bir Singh
Sepoy Ashok Kumar Tomar
Sepoy R. Selvakumar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

UPA in hurry to name next army chief, that too Lt. General Suhag (who was under suspicion for corruption)................. @Sidak @JanjaWeed yaar bhar nikalo yaar iss govt. ko, ab toh ghutan ho rhi hai........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

onu1886 said:


> BJP would have been better off with a post poll alliance with any one of the parties in seemandhra.
> They could have easily gone with either Jagan or TDP depending on who gets more seats.
> Why are they hell bent on sticking with Naidu? They seem to avoid Jagan inspite of his eagerness to do business with BJP.



for god sake bro, please research a ltl abt jagan and later give u r opinions ... on the day of his fathers death , instead of repenting he asked a relative to collect the signs of all congress mlas requesting the congress high command to make him the next c.m of a.p...and the corruption and black money he earned is a whole different story ... he is selling each m.p seat for 50cr and this is a open secret which his own party members are acceptng do u want b.j.p to get in to alliance wth a corrupt party like y.s.r.c.p???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

@jha @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Android 
*
MY projections NDA -BJP*

Google Drive

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## onu1886

itachiii said:


> (courtesy: francois gautier)
> After Azam Khan said that ” Those, who defended Kargil, were not Hindus; they were Muslims.”, I thought it would be interesting to publish the list of those Indian soldiers who died in Kargil. My heart goes out to them; for it was the death of heroes in the face of impossible challenges, giving their lives for Mother India, which so many Indian intellectuals, journalists and politicians have so little love for. Fgautier
> INDIAN SOLDIERS WHO DIED IN THE KARGIL WAR
> 
> Officers ( Indian Army)
> 
> Lt. Col. Vishwanathan
> Lt. Col. Vijayaraghavan
> Lt. Col. Sachin Kumar
> Major Ajay Singh Jasrotia
> Major Kamlesh Pathak
> Major Padmapani Acharya
> Major Marriapan Sarvanan
> Major Rajesh Singh Adhikari
> Major Harminder Pal Singh
> Major Manoj Talwar
> Major Vivek Gupta
> Major Sonam Wangchuk
> Major Ajay Kumar
> Captain Amol Kalia
> Captain Kieshing Clifford Mongrum
> Captain Sumeet Roy
> Captain Amit Verma
> Captain Pannikot Visvanath Vikram
> Captain Anuj Nayyar
> Captain Vikram Batra
> Dy. Commandant Joy Lal ( BSF)
> Captain Jintu Gogoi
> Lt. Vijayant Thapar
> Lt. N Kenguruse
> Lt. Hanif-U-Din
> Lt. Saurav Kalia
> Lt. Amit Bhardwaj
> Lt. Balwant Singh
> Lt. Manor Kumar Pandey
> 
> Officers ( Indian Air Force )
> 
> Squadron Leader Ajay Ahuja
> Squadron Leader Rajiv Pundir
> Flt. Lt. S. Muhilan
> Flt. Lt. Nachiketa Rao
> Seargent PVNR Prasad
> Seargent Raj Kishore Sahu
> 
> Junior / Non-Commissioned Officers ( Indian Army )
> 
> Naik Chaman Singh
> Nair R. Kamraj
> Naik Kuldeep Singh
> Naik Birendra Singh Lamba
> Naik Jasvir Singh
> Naik Surendra Pal
> Naik Rajkumar Punia
> Naik S N Malik
> Naik Surjeet Singh
> Naik Jugal Kishore
> Naik Suchha Singh
> Naik Sumer Singh Rathod
> Naik Surendra Singh
> Naik Kishen Lal
> Naik Rampal Singh
> Naik Ganesh Yadav
> Havaldar Major Yashvir Singh
> Lance Naik Ahmed Ali
> Lance Naik Gulam Mohammed Khan
> Lance Naik M.R. Sahu
> Lance Naik Satpal Singh
> Lance Naik Shatrughan Singh
> Lance Naik Shyam Singh
> Lance Naik Vijay Singh
> Naik Degendar Kumar
> Havaldar Baldev Raj
> Havaldar Jai Prakash Singh
> Havaldar Mahavir Singh
> Havaldar Mani Ram
> Havaldar Rajbir Singh
> Havaldar Satbir Singh
> Havaldar Abdul Karim
> Havaldar Daler Singh Bahu
> Subhedar Bhanwar Singh Rathod
> Rifleman Linkon Pradhan
> Rifleman Bachhan Singh
> Rifleman Satbir Singh
> Rifleman Jagmal Singh
> Rifleman Rattan Chand
> Rifleman Mohammed Farid
> Rifleman Mohamad Aslm
> Rifleman Yogendra Singh
> Rifleman Sanjay Kumar
> 
> SEPOYS ( INDIAN ARMY )
> 
> Genadier Manohar Singh
> Gunner Uddabh Das
> Sepoy Amardeep Singh
> Sepoy Vijay Pal Singh
> Sepoy Virendra Kumar
> Sepoy Yashwant Singh
> Sepoy Santokh Singh
> Sepoy Dinesh Bhai
> Sepoy Harendragiri Goswami
> Sepoy Amrish Pal Bangi
> Constable Surjan Bhan ( BSF)
> Sepoy Lakhbir Singh
> Sepoy Bajindra Singh
> Sepoy Deep Chand
> Sepoy Dondibha Desai
> Sepoy Keolanand Dwivedi
> Sepoy Harjindra Singh
> Sepoy Jaswant Singh
> Sepoy Jaswinder Singh
> Sepoy Lal Singh
> Sepoy Rakesh Kumar ( RAJ)
> Sepoy Rakesh Kumar ( Dogra)
> Sepoy Raswinder Singh
> Sepoy Bir Singh
> Sepoy Ashok Kumar Tomar
> Sepoy R. Selvakumar


 
This can't be the complete list.More than 500 Indian soldiers died in Kargil war.


----------



## itachiii

onu1886 said:


> This can't be the complete list.More than 500 Indian soldiers died in Kargil war.



might be , i found it on the net and felt like sharing...


----------



## onu1886

itachiii said:


> for god sake bro, please research a ltl abt jagan and later give u r opinions ... on the day of his fathers death , instead of repenting he asked a relative to collect the signs of all congress mlas requesting the congress high command to make him the next c.m of a.p...and the corruption and black money he earned is a whole different story ... he is selling each m.p seat for 50cr and this is a open secret which his own party members are acceptng do u want b.j.p to get in to alliance wth a corrupt party like y.s.r.c.p???


I want BJP to get majority on its own.
However since that is not happening I am just putting out the possibilities of allies.
And anyway its not as if this TDP is the old TDP.The number of turncoats it has taken from Congress makes it look like mini - Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> UPA in hurry to name next army chief, that too Lt. General Suhag (who was under suspicion for corruption)................. @Sidak @JanjaWeed yaar bhar nikalo yaar iss govt. ko, ab toh ghutan ho rhi hai........



Chinta mat kar United Public-Looters Asscoiation III ane wala hai, aur tu Bangladesh jane wala hai. 

PS: Ain't have any Idea how Army Cheif is selected in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

onu1886 said:


> I want BJP to get majority on its own.
> However since that is not happening I am just putting out the possibilities of allies.
> And anyway its not as if this TDP is the old TDP.The number of turncoats it has taken from Congress makes it look like mini - Congress.



but on any given day tdp is far relliable ally than ysrcp.... atleast they wont ditch bjp to join upa... on the other hand jagan is losing his popularity fastly in seemandhra and has almost zero pressence in telangana ... as of now tdp is the best bet for bjp...


----------



## onu1886

Bihar's 'Osama' to contest against Modi from Varanasi - IBNLive

Meraj Khalid Noor, popularly known as Bihar's Osama bin Laden due to his uncanny resemblance to the late Al Qaeda leader, on Friday announced he would contest the Lok Sabha poll against BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi from Varanasi.
"I have decided to contest polls against Modi from Varanasi," said Noor, who is president of Ram India, a newly floated political outfit.
"After much thought I decided to fight against Modi," Noor told IANS.
Patna-based Noor was once the darling of Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD) leader and former Chief Minister Lalu Prasad and the Lok Janshakti Party's (LJP) Ram Vilas Paswan to woo Muslim voters.

Anyone and everyone seems to be contesting from Varanasi.
I think even I'll go try my luck there


----------



## drunken-monke

kaykay said:


> Massive increase in voter's turnout in all states ecxept Maharashtra(almost same as last time, disappointing).
> Bihar, UP, Rajasthan, Jharkhand, Odisha did very well.


Dont worry, performance of alliance of BJP & Shivsena will overwhelm that of Cong and NCP...


----------



## ashok321

Ishrat jahan vimeo
Must watch


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457094175620472832


----------



## Parul

Pappu-G the great...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

GreenFoe said:


> @jha @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Android
> *MY projections NDA -BJP*
> 
> Google Drive



Nice work mate. A minimum of 200 seats for BJP looks reasonably on the cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*Blog: 'I have taken six weeks off to campaign for Modi'*






_(Dr Vasudev Patel was born in Mehsana, Gujarat in 1956. He is a scientist (forensic toxicology) in Atlanta, Georgia. He is also the President of Gujarati Association of Atlanta and co-ordinator of Overseas Friends of the BJP. He's in India for six weeks to campaign for BJP's prime ministerial candidate, Narendra Modi.)_

I work as a scientist in the field of forensic toxicology in Atlanta, Georgia. I have taken six weeks off to come here and campaign for Mr Modi. I landed here on April 11 and will stay will May 18. Six weeks of leave from my profession is a very small sacrifice for my country. Instead of spending a vacation with the family, I am spending this vacation for the betterment of my country. I've spent my own money - for travel, campaigning - everything. I have a wife and 13-year-old daughter back in the US. They too wanted to come here and campaign but couldn't because of my daughter's school.

I have known Narendra Modi for 30 years. I was an RSS swayamsevak from Mehsana district (Gujarat) in 1983 when I first met him. He came as a 'pracharak' and what impressed me most was his devotion to the country. He truly, truly cared about India. He has been a friend since then.

I travelled to India for these elections with a group 4-5 NRIs. We are out campaigning every day. Our day begins at 8 am and ends at 11 pm. We have campaigned in about 20 towns so far. We accompany the local candidate to wherever they travel... we speak to the people and tell them why we are here, why we think Mr. Modi is the best man to lead this country. We are staying with a party worker in Ahmedabad. I have yet to meet Mr Modi - he's been very busy campaigning, but I'll definitely meet him before I leave.

I come to India every year and meet him everytime... this time will be no different. He is always eager for suggestions for Gujarat. He has a vision... not just for Gujarat but for Bharat.

I love India and only left the country only due to a lack of opportunities here. It is my belief that India can improve under the leadership of Mr Modi. Every time we visit Gujarat we see so much development. I feel it is far ahead of a lot of other states in India. In my opinion, the country can progress under the leadership of Mr. Modi and I know for sure that there will be more opportunities for the youth of this country and he will prevent brain drain. India is in our hearts... we only left because we didn't have a choice.

*Disclaimer: The opinions expressed within this blog are the personal opinions of the author. NDTV is not responsible for the accuracy, completeness, suitability, or validity of any information on this blog. All information is provided on an as-is basis. The information, facts or opinions appearing on the blog do not reflect the views of NDTV and NDTV does not assume any responsibility or liability for the same.*

Blog: 'I have taken six weeks off to campaign for Modi' | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## drunken-monke

GreenFoe said:


> @jha @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Android
> *MY projections NDA -BJP*
> 
> Google Drive


Makes sense.. The calculation is very much within the range and limit.. Can expect results for NDA as mean of NDA (min) amd NDA (Max), with slight tilt towards 300 taking into consideration in the late surge in NDA prefering voters.. So a number near to 290 looks more of a realistic... Good job...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1169
> Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1169




Thank you.

Where is the projection of yesterday's poll?


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Where is the projection of yesterday's poll?


Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1212

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Chinta mat kar United Public-Looters Asscoiation III ane wala hai, aur tu Bangladesh jane wala hai.
> 
> PS: Ain't have any Idea how Army Cheif is selected in India.



Current army chief is retiring in end may.

UPA wants to take this chance & name the next in line - Lt. General Dalbir.

He was named in Sukhana land scam.

UPA in last days want to have him the next chief, khud bhi corrupt they aur ab army chief bhi corrupt rkhna chahtey hai......

If UPA name him the next chief, the next govt. can't veto it.


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> Current army chief is retiring in end may.
> 
> UPA wants to take this chance & name the next in line - Lt. General Dalbir.
> 
> He was named in Sukhana land scam.
> 
> UPA in last days want to have him the next chief, khud bhi corrupt they aur ab army chief bhi corrupt rkhna chahtey hai......
> 
> If UPA name him the next chief, the next govt. can't veto it.



But isn't the army chief appointment done according to seniority?


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> But isn't the army chief appointment done according to seniority?



No hard & fast rule, but its the precedence. Still govt. can choose performance over experience as in case of current Navy chief.


----------



## jha

Narendra Modi reaches out to Mamata, hopes of cooperation if he wins | The Indian Express

BJP will not require AIADMK’s support for govt formation: BJP | The Indian Express


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Narendra Modi reaches out to Mamata, hopes of cooperation if he wins | The Indian Express
> 
> BJP will not require AIADMK’s support for govt formation: BJP | The Indian Express



Did BJP already decide that they won ?


----------



## Parul

रॉबर्ट वाड्रा ने कौड़ियों के भाव खरीदी करोड़ों की ज़मीन! 


robert vadra bought land worth millions at a very cheap rate: ख़बरें: आज तक


----------



## jha

In Kanpur....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Current army chief is retiring in end may.
> 
> UPA wants to take this chance & name the next in line - Lt. General Dalbir.
> 
> He was named in Sukhana land scam.
> 
> UPA in last days want to have him the next chief, khud bhi corrupt they aur ab army chief bhi corrupt rkhna chahtey hai......
> 
> If UPA name him the next chief, the next govt. can't veto it.



I am reading on it. It's acontroversial Topic... VK Singh aur Bikram Singh like drama might happen again...


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> Did BJP already decide that they won ?



Yes... They are busy finalizing the MoS for different ministries. Should be over in couple of days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457134368960442368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Rahul G's rally... Just have a look at helicopter he is using for campaigning..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SRP

Ties with Gandhi family behind Robert Vadra`s real-estate empire: WSJ


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Yes... They are busy finalizing the MoS for different ministries. Should be over in couple of days.



Arn't like 300 seats left for polls yet ?


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> Arn't like 300 seats left for polls yet ?


Was a sarcastic comment bhai


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Rahul G's rally... Just have a look at helicopter he is using for campaigning..




Disgusting piece of thrash , kick these scum bags out of this country


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Rahul G's rally... Just have a look at helicopter he is using for campaigning..



@Abingdonboy @sancho our good old Rahul Baba treats IAF as it's personal property, he is not PM, nor hold any cabinet position, on what basis he is using IAF's helos??

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> UPA in hurry to name next army chief, that too Lt. General Suhag (who was under suspicion for corruption)................. @Sidak @JanjaWeed yaar bhar nikalo yaar iss govt. ko, ab toh ghutan ho rhi hai........



They are a lame duck govt now. Won't be allowed to do any more postings! Should they do it, it will be violation of model code!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Azam Khan threatens to move Supreme Court, slams Election Commission's relief to Amit Shah. 

Azam Khan threatens to move Supreme Court, slams Election Commission's relief to Amit Shah - The Times of India


----------



## MST

JanjaWeed said:


> They are a lame duck govt now. Won't be allowed to do any more postings! Should they do it, it will be violation of model code!


They just appointed the Naval Chief.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457149265987387392

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

A member of a right-wing organisation in Indore today created a ruckus at a press conference of AAP leader Prashant Bhushan in protest against his controversial statement on the Kashmir issue.






Wherever AAP goes, Topi Drama Follows...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> A member of a right-wing organisation in Indore today created a ruckus at a press conference of AAP leader Prashant Bhushan in protest against his controversial statement on the Kashmir issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever AAP goes, Topi Drama Follows...


There are rehabilitation camps for kashmiri pandits there .... Its a very sensitive issue and bhushan was lucky he was only heckled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

MST said:


> They just appointed the Naval Chief.


You are right! hmm.. maybe they are allowed to, but what moral authority do they have as they are only a caretaker govt. Elections have already begun. Most of sitting govt members's fates are already sealed. How can thy even undertake any decision? sounds pretty strange!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> They just appointed the Naval Chief.



That was different case, Navy was without chief, thats not the case with army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> A member of a right-wing organisation in Indore today created a ruckus at a press conference of AAP leader Prashant Bhushan in protest against his controversial statement on the Kashmir issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever AAP goes, Topi Drama Follows...


Topi drama indeed. Can't afford to buy air-time from any TV channels... why not create some nautanki & get it for free!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> There are rehabilitation camps for kashmiri pandits there .... Its a very sensitive issue and bhushan was lucky he was only heckled.



I'm not aware about Kashmiri Pandit's Rehabilitation camp in that area. .I thought AAP has orchestrated it too, so that they can get some Media Attention.


----------



## Marxist

Christian Priest campaigning for BJP candidate in Kanyakumari

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> I'm not aware about Kashmiri Pandit's Rehabilitation camp in that area. .I thought AAP has orchestrated it too, so that they can get some Media Attention.


Well I know for a fact that they collect "chanda" (door to door fund collection) for their welfare. They are not official "camps" per se but something the society their came up with to save them from the "seculars".


----------



## JanjaWeed

Don't know if you guys have seen this today. Just take a look from 2:30 to 3:30... 
@chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Sidak @GreenFoe @Nair saab @CorporateAffairs @kurup @jha @Roybot @jbond197 @Star Wars @Marxist

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this today. Just take a look from 2:30 to 3:30...
> @chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Sidak @GreenFoe @Nair saab @CorporateAffairs @kurup @jha @Roybot @jbond197 @Star Wars @Marxist



Already seen it. Yesterday someone made comment 'Arnab Gowasmi' Changing Diapers during the break..reminded me of that ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this today. Just take a look from 2:30 to 3:30...



LOL...I'm no fan of Raj Thackrey, but that was so funny!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457159425954836480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457159550487916544

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Already seen it...


lol.. watching it now. It's really funny to see Raj Thackray disciplining Rajdeep Sardesai every now & then. Awaz neeche karo, peeche hoke bait jao, haath neeche karo... it's really funny! & media wouldn't dare to target him either. They know their offices in Mumbai will be thrashed to pieces! 



Indischer said:


> LOL...I'm no fan of Raj Thackrey, but that was so funny!


Never used to like him nor his politics... but after watching his interview with Arnab & Rajdeep Sardesai I have become a huge fan of his. I'm sure quite a few shiv sainiks will be shifting their allegiance after watching this interview. This guy is a junior Bal Thackaray.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. watching it now. It's really funny to see Raj Thackray disciplining Rajdeep Sardesai every now & then. Awaz neeche karo, peeche hoke bait jao, haath neeche karo... it's really funny! & media wouldn't dare to target him either. They know their offices in Mumbai will be thrashed to pieces!



Most of these journos do need a reality-check. A superior hold on English and they immediately tend to think that they can behave any which way they can with others just because they're part of the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Ye interview hai , Interrogation Nahi hai .... 


Though i believe Arnab seems to have Handled him far better than Rajdeep ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

Sidak said:


> Hilarious video ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=800281213333131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Echo_419 @levina @Indischer @onu1886 @GreenFoe @Anonymous @Jason bourne @NKVD @kurup @Roybot @Nair saab @HariPrasad @ExtraOdinary @Dem!god @Reviewer21 @madooxno9 @JanjaWeed @cheekybird @jiki


Ye h asli Rahul Gandhi. This is the f***ing real Rahul Gandhi a.k.a Pappu. Chaa gaya guru. LOL ab pta chala Modi lehar ko kaun faila rha h.....Rahul Baba!!



Leader said:


> hahaha.... nooora tactics !
> 
> 
> 2 trucks of Saree with Modi picture caught by EC in bangalore, takes case for bribing voters
> 
> hehee @levina now I know why you were supporting him


LOL mujhe to lga tha modi khaali Pakistani aadmiyon ke beech hi famous h, but ye dekh ke lgta h Modi to Pakistani Women and girls ke dilon pe bhi raaj kr rha h 

Abki Baar Pakistan me bhi Modi Sarkar Laayenge, IK ko bhagaayenge!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

_Hasan Ahmed a congress MLA of Delhi beaten by mob in ahotel of Lucknow. After this incident an FIR has been lodged against unknown persons in kaiserbagh police station.  
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

_Kargil War constituency sees Modi wave- Muslims from Kargil shout slogans for Modi as PM. We damend UT status for Ladakh- Tarun Vijay in Leh public rally. Kargil War constituency sees Modi wave- Muslims from Kargil shout slogans for Modi as PM. Unshackle Ladakh from Srinagar's hate-politics_

BJP'S CANDIDATE FROM LEH, LADAKH FILES nomination in chiilly snowy weather
.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> LOL...I'm no fan of Raj Thackrey, but that was so funny!



Actually Raj do have a personality of Angry Young Man on a Mission, I like him for that, it's his politics which is at fault, if he instead join with BJP & give away his regional mindset, I think he can become a national leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

jha said:


> Yes... They are busy finalizing the MoS for different ministries. Should be over in couple of days.


Can they pose any problem for the new govt & can tge new govt kick them out before thier tenure ends



jha said:


> Rahul G's rally... Just have a look at helicopter he is using for campaigning..



Haram Khor MI-17 use kar raha hai 
@sancho this is a MI-17 right?


----------



## Parul

_Mamata Banerjee dismisses reports of short-circuit in hotel room, alleges conspiracy of assassination. _

Mamata Banerjee dismisses reports of short-circuit in hotel room, alleges conspiracy of assassination : Highlights, News - India Today


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> _Mamata Banerjee dismisses reports of short-circuit in hotel room, alleges conspiracy of assassination. _
> 
> Mamata Banerjee dismisses reports of short-circuit in hotel room, alleges conspiracy of assassination : Highlights, News - India Today



So much Drama in these elections , i don't think ill ever forget it :\


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> Can they pose any problem for the new govt & can tge new govt kick them out before thier tenure ends
> 
> 
> 
> Haram Khor MI-17 use kar raha hai
> @sancho this is a MI-17 right?



Rahul Gandhi Ko Haram Khor Bolne walo, Sickulars Kabhi Maaf Nahi Karengey.


----------



## MST

arp2041 said:


> That was different case, Navy was without chief, thats not the case with army.


What I mean is the the Govt can stoop to any level. Don't be surprised when they appoint the new Army Chief. There is no law barring the govt from appointment. Its normal decorum not to do it. But this is a shameless govt.

Navy was without a chief for a month another month won't have made much difference.



JanjaWeed said:


> You are right! hmm.. maybe they are allowed to, but what moral authority do they have as they are only a caretaker govt. Elections have already begun. Most of sitting govt members's fates are already sealed. How can thy even undertake any decision? sounds pretty strange!


This govt threw morality in the dustbin long time ago. I am just saying we should't be surprised if this happens


----------



## onu1886

Arnab to haath dho kar piche pad gaya hai BJP ke...Modiji isko ek interview de dijiye pleeejjj


----------



## GreenFoe

The Accidental PM-8

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

Arnab just called the Congressi "Azamite"


----------



## jbond197

"I will not make any appeal to Hindus or Muslims but to the entire 125 crore people of India. If it suits them, then it is fine. If it does not suit them, I am ready to face defeat in the elections, I am ready to be wiped out. "My mantra is that all are one. I cannot accept a divide between brothers of the country in the name of secularism. In the name of secularism, the nation has been divided," he said.

I am prepared to 'face defeat' but would not practice 'politics of identity', claims Narendra Modi - The Economic Times on Mobile



What a communal man, he is still not ready to wear skull-cap and become secular!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> "I will not make any appeal to Hindus or Muslims but to the entire 125 crore people of India. If it suits them, then it is fine. If it does not suit them, I am ready to face defeat in the elections, I am ready to be wiped out. "My mantra is that all are one. I cannot accept a divide between brothers of the country in the name of secularism. In the name of secularism, the nation has been divided," he said.
> 
> I am prepared to 'face defeat' but would not practice 'politics of identity', claims Narendra Modi - The Economic Times on Mobile
> 
> 
> 
> What a coomunal man, he is still not ready to wear skull-cap and become secular!!




We wont let him face defeat ..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

jbond197 said:


> "I will not make any appeal to Hindus or Muslims but to the entire 125 crore people of India. If it suits them, then it is fine. If it does not suit them, I am ready to face defeat in the elections, I am ready to be wiped out. "My mantra is that all are one. I cannot accept a divide between brothers of the country in the name of secularism. In the name of secularism, the nation has been divided," he said.
> 
> I am prepared to 'face defeat' but would not practice 'politics of identity', claims Narendra Modi - The Economic Times on Mobile
> 
> 
> 
> What a communal man, he is still not ready to wear skull-cap and become secular!!



This is what has made him the leader. People need to judge him based on ground realities and not only on the basis of happenings of Gujrat in '2002 when there is no evidence of his involvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> We wont let him face defeat ..



He knows it very well.. These speches are meant to deliver kicks on the backsides of the ones who are attacking him over skull-cap!!

Trade, commerce to drive India-US ties, Narendra Modi says - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Here cometh the speech of Indian PM!! He knows that now it is just the matter of decalaration!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> He knows it very well.. These speches are meant to deliver kicks on the backsides of the ones who are attacking him over skull-cap!!
> 
> Trade, commerce to drive India-US ties, Narendra Modi says - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> Here comes the speech of Indian PM!! He knows that now it is just the matter of decalaration!!



AM just worried about Vote rigging the Congress will do


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> AM just worried about Vote rigging the Congress will do


Bohot pitenge.. Itna gussa hein public mein ki unke gharo mein ghuske maarenge agar dhaandli huyi..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

_We will get 300 seats, says Narendra #Modi in an interview broadcast on *Times Now*. _

There is just BJP wave in India, says Modi - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Modi in 1990.. Just look at interviewer..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

*Zaid hamid Thumping himself for changing modi's views *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Shree Prasant Bhushan Jee addressing a massive gathering in MP..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> *Zaid hamid Thumping himself for changing modi's views *



Don't want to waste 45 + minutes on watching Video of this dimwit.



jha said:


> Shree Prasant Bhushan Jee addressing a massive gathering in MP..



Yeh MP may aaj pite pite bach gaya....Maine YT video post kiya tha uska...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

GreenFoe said:


> *Zaid hamid Thumping himself for changing modi's views *


The delusion is mind boggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this today. Just take a look from 2:30 to 3:30...
> @chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Sidak @GreenFoe @Nair saab @CorporateAffairs @kurup @jha @Roybot @jbond197 @Star Wars @Marxist



Kya time aa gaya hai.. Log ab is Raj Thakrey ko support kar rahe hain.. Shows how frustrated people are with these media persons... Feel sad how much respect for media has gone down...

Didi and her brothers in full action.. BJP seems to have created a lot of headache for her.

Full police treatment for Babul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

These Akalis will prove to be a liability...

Anti-incumbency strong, Akali SOS to BJP: Send Modi | The Indian Express


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Shree Prasant Bhushan Jee addressing a massive gathering in MP..





jbond197 said:


> Bohot pitenge.. Itna gussa hein public mein ki unke gharo mein ghuske maarenge agar dhaandli huyi..



AAP wave !!!


----------



## Parul

BJP is a threat to democracy, Sonia says - The Times of India

Congress is the only savior of Democracy in India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> These Akalis will prove to be a liability...
> 
> Anti-incumbency strong, Akali SOS to BJP: Send Modi | The Indian Express



Jaitley winning is the most important. he should not be allowed to loose at any cost. If needed Modi should address more than one rally in Amritsar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

I am in Kolkata right now. Its very sad that Bengalis have still not learnt the lesson. Can still see people craving for more leftist approach from Didi and she is more than willing to oblige. This way the debt of state govt. will keep rising and She will always keep cursing Centre. Even Bihar has understood that one has to be accommodating but most bengalis just refuse to even look at any approach other than leftist. What a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this today. Just take a look from 2:30 to 3:30...
> @chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Sidak @GreenFoe @Nair saab @CorporateAffairs @kurup @jha @Roybot @jbond197 @Star Wars @Marxist



ma ki kirkiri kar di rajdeep ki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Meanwhile..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457213680967380992

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

IF 3rd front with Congress comes to power we can be assured they cannot survive more than 1-2 years in which time the Modi wave would have increased by a huge Margin , If Modi does come to power i expect BJP to use this opportunity to establish itself....


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho our good old Rahul Baba treats IAF as it's personal property, he is not PM, nor hold any cabinet position, on what basis he is using IAF's helos??


Bro can I have a link to this vid? 

He's got 0 right to use such a/c. There must be an explanation for this.....


----------



## onu1886

In Varanasi, BJP releases booklet to ‘expose’ Kejriwal - Hindustan Times

I'm a little worried about BJP's Varanasi campaign. They seem to be wasting too much time combating Kejri when they should actually be fighting Ajai Rai.


----------



## arp2041

NaMo's India TV interview - watched by 21 lk on YT.

Rahul Baba's interview on the same day - watched hardly by few thousands


----------



## cloud_9

jha said:


> These Akalis will prove to be a liability...
> 
> Anti-incumbency strong, Akali SOS to BJP: Send Modi | The Indian Express


Modi is not as popular in Punjab as he is in other parts of the country.Reason being

Akali Alliance
Riots and the stigma it carries for Sikhs.

Kutch Farmers

People might vote for AAP because they are fed up with Akalis and Congress is fragmented.Akalis are the SP/BSP of Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

jha said:


> Shree Prasant Bhushan Jee addressing a massive gathering in MP..


Baap re, itna krantikari?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> Modi in 1990.. Just look at interviewer..


Nothing change in him till now only he has become more mature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

Mayawati sets her sights on being first dalit woman PM - The Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

pvsarath said:


> Mayawati sets her sights on being first dalit woman PM - The Times of India










Mayawai will be PM no monday , Jaya on tuesday, Mulayam on wednesday , BUddu on thursday etc.... etc....


----------



## arp2041

‘Manmohan Singh’s work will defend him’ | Business Line

I think Pankaj Pachauri has the most EASIEST of job on earth, he is the communication advisor to PM.............

Sir, when there is NO COMMUNICATION at all, than what possible ADVISE you can give??


----------



## Jason bourne

Am at baroda looks like madhusudan mistri will loose deposit


----------



## jbond197

onu1886 said:


> Jaitley winning is the most important. he should not be allowed to loose at any cost. If needed Modi should address more than one rally in Amritsar.


Akalis have mismanaged Punjab so badly that even Modi will find it difficult saving them.. Jaitley may win but in worst case scenario can be brought back from Vadodra... As per Patil sahab of 5forty3, Jaitley is gonna win comfortably though..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

NKVD said:


> Nothing change in him till now only he has become more mature


But it's rags to riches story for the one who interviewed him though since becoming the member of that chor party!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

jbond197 said:


> Akalis have mismanaged Punjab so badly that even Modi will find it difficult saving them.. Jaitley may win but in worst case scenario can be brought back from Vadodra... As per Patil sahab of 5forty3, Jaitley is gonna win comfortably..



Got some Punjabi mates to talk about the Akalis.

@Prometheus I see why you support the AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

*Below is Dr. Pravin Patil's analysis for Amritsar..

Amritsar*: At the outset, fielding Arun Jaitley looks like a very good decision of the BJP, for it ensures that BJP wins this seat again. Navjot Singh Sidhu, the ever sulking Sardar, has been reasonably placated by his political guru, Jaitley, so there won’t be much opposition from his side, while the Akalis too are happy to accommodate a high profile name like Arun Jaitley from an important seat like Amritsar. The city voters of the four assembly segments of Amritsar (North, West, Central and East) who were fed up with cricketer turned politician, Sidhu, are now again looking at BJP with hope, while the rural voters of Raja Sansi, Majitha and Ajnala are under the control of Shiromani Akali Dal. Had BJP again nominated Sidhu, then the Akalis would have ensured that the rural voters of those three assembly segments would have turned against BJP. Now, Jaitley will likely take this seat with a big margin.



JanjaWeed said:


> But it's rags to riches story for the one who interviewed him though since becoming the member of that chor party!


Lol.


----------



## wolfschanzze

ll any of guys trolling AAP on twitter? Got a group etc.?


----------



## onu1886

kbd-raaf said:


> Got some Punjabi mates to talk about the Akalis.
> 
> @Prometheus I see why you support the AAP


I don't understand how the Akalis got elected for a second time if there is so much anger against them. And Punjab elections were held only about 2 yrs ago so how did such massive anti incumbency set up in the first place.


----------



## jbond197

onu1886 said:


> I don't understand how the Akalis got elected for a second time if there is so much anger against them. And Punjab elections were held only about 2 yrs ago so how did such massive anti incumbency set up in the first place.



Akalis got loyal vote bank in rural areas..very much like INLD for whom Jats vote blindly, the rural Punjab voters vote blindly for Akalis.. It is the urban voters who are miffed becase of the recent expose of the involvement of some senior Akali leaders in drug racket in the state. More over they spent money recklessly on big convoys while travelling from one city to other.. They are pretty much like INLD in every sense..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

jbond197 said:


> Akalis have mismanaged Punjab so badly that even Modi will find it difficult saving them.. Jaitley may win but in worst case scenario can be brought back from Vadodra... As per Patil sahab of 5forty3, Jaitley is gonna win comfortably though..


Was Patil's analysis done before of after amrinder singh was declared as cong candidate? 
I'm asking cause i've seen a lot of media reports that amrinder singh is quite respected among people , even among modi bhakts in Amritsar. Arun Jaitley is said to be quite pissed at the Akalis. He was promised a smooth win from there but now it is turning out to be pretty close fight.


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> Got some Punjabi mates to talk about the Akalis.
> 
> @Prometheus I see why you support the AAP



Yaar OK, but this time it isn't about Punjab, it's about INDIA.

& vote for any other party other than NDA means a vote for Congress.

@Prometheus I don't know how has AD performed in Punjab, I am not from there. But would request you to vote for INDIA this time. AAP is nothing but a team B of Congress, Arvind Kejriwal had applied for NAC membership headed by Madamji, Yogendra Yadav was the advisor of our very own Rahul Baba, Ilmi has many members from family related to Congress, I can show you the whole list.

AAP is old wine in new bottle. Think over it. We can't give our Motherland to be ruled by the CHOR party again. NO WAY.

Is it of any surprise that even after taking oath over his children, Kejriwal took support from Congress?

Maybe, I cannot change your mind, but still think over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. watching it now. It's really funny to see Raj Thackray disciplining Rajdeep Sardesai every now & then. Awaz neeche karo, peeche hoke bait jao, haath neeche karo... it's really funny! & media wouldn't dare to target him either. They know their offices in Mumbai will be thrashed to pieces!
> 
> 
> Never used to like him nor his politics... but after watching his interview with Arnab & Rajdeep Sardesai I have become a huge fan of his. I'm sure quite a few shiv sainiks will be shifting their allegiance after watching this interview. This guy is a junior Bal Thackaray.


Lol Raj thackeray said "Yeh Interview hai, Interrogation nahin, Peeche jaake baat karte hain" (Just like Come meet me outside lol).
Rajdeep:-- Sabhi kehte hain aap aisa bahut bhonkhte hain.
Raj Thackeray:-- Main Bhoonktha hoon?Tumhara Bhoonkhna band ho gaya?

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

wolfschanzze said:


> Lol Raj thackeray said "Yeh Interview hai, Interrogation nahin, Peeche jaake baat karte hain" (Just like Come meet me outside lol).
> Rajdeep:-- Sabhi kehte hain aap aisa bahut bhonkhte hain.
> Raj Thackeray:-- *Main Bhoonktha hoon?Tumhara Bhoonkhna band ho gaya*?
> 
> LOL


& the funniest part... Rajdeep said 'Yes' to that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> & the funniest part... Rajdeep said 'Yes' to that!


why are you getting mad at what rajdeep said?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> & the funniest part... Rajdeep said 'Yes' to that!


Maybe Rajdeep will sport Sunglasses tomorrow and do morning shows in Sun to hide the Black Eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> why are you getting mad at what rajdeep said?


ram ram!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> ram ram!


yeah ram ram ... bhai jaan



wolfschanzze said:


> Maybe Rajdeep will sport Sunglasses tomorrow and do morning shows in Sun to hide the Black Eyes


who is rajdeep ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this today. Just take a look from 2:30 to 3:30...
> @chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Sidak @GreenFoe @Nair saab @CorporateAffairs @kurup @jha @Roybot @jbond197 @Star Wars @Marxist


 
Raj Thackrey is a very shrewd politician. He has no base except some 5-6 pockets in whole maharstra. I recall once when i was in a semi rural area adjacent to PUNE for a voter awareness program organized by RSS, a Athawale(RPI) and NCP strong hold area, hard to believe, during the interaction with people i found they hate this guy the most even more than congress. 

As per some of my Marathi colleague this belligerent and abrupt attitude of Raj Thackeray is just deliberate act to emulate the pic of balasaheb in the mind of Marathis but i am sure he will never achieve it with out the help of SENA . He set up all his marathi interviews in the same way only, where he told the reporter to ask such kind of qsns where he will be able to shout n react more. He just an another kejriwal of maharashtra.

Really in maharashtra , TN and WB like state always there is always competition btwn Evil and More Evil........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

jiki said:


> Raj Thackrey is a very shrewd politician. He has no base except some 5-6 pockets in whole maharstra. I recall once when i was in a semi rural area adjacent to PUNE for a voter awareness program organized by RSS, a Athawale(RPI) and NCP strong hold area, hard to believe, during the interaction with people i found they hate this guy the most even more than congress.
> 
> As per some of my Marathi colleague this belligerent and abrupt attitude of Raj Thackeray is just deliberate act to emulate the pic of balasaheb in the mind of Marathis but i am sure he will never achieve it with out the help of SENA . He set up all his marathi interviews in the same way only, where he told the reporter to ask such kind of qsns where he will be able to shout n react more. He just an another kejriwal of maharashtra.
> 
> Really in maharashtra , TN and WB like state always there is always competition btwn Evil and More Evil........


give it 5 more years ... the most industrialized state in india would be going to haryana. fcuk raj or mamta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

onu1886 said:


> Was Patil's analysis done before of after amrinder singh was declared as cong candidate?
> I'm asking cause i've seen a lot of media reports that amrinder singh is quite respected among people , even among modi bhakts in Amritsar. Arun Jaitley is said to be quite pissed at the Akalis. He was promised a smooth win from there but now it is turning out to be pretty close fight.


This analysis was before Captain Amrinder Singh was named. And Captain Amrinder comes from royal family of Patiala. So this seat is pretty much a game..



jaatram said:


> give it 5 more years ... the most industrialized state in india would be going to haryana. fcuk raj or mamta


Kisko dena hai.. Abhay ya Ajay chautala ko??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

jbond197 said:


> This analysis was before Captain Amrinder Singh was named. And Captain Amrinder comes from royal family of Patiala. So this seat is pretty much a game..
> 
> 
> Kisko dena hai.. Abay ya Ajay chautala ko??


minumum 8- 9 seats de rahe is baar .... haryana se.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

jaatram said:


> minumum 8- 9 seats de rahe is baar .... haryana se.


INLD ko kitni jaa rhi hein..


----------



## jaatram

jbond197 said:


> INLD ko kitni jaa rhi hein..


2-3 ... more importantly .. there is a high chance BJP might snatch Rohtak seat from congress .... the only seat they were sure to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

jaatram said:


> 2-3 ... more importantly .. there is a high chance BJP might snatch Rohtak seat from congress .... the only seat they were sure to win.


Rohtak will be big setback for Hooda if BJP really wins it.. Par Congress lag nhi rhi itni weak Haryana mein..

INLD will be part of NDA so thats OK.


----------



## jaatram

jbond197 said:


> Rohtak will be big setback for Hooda if BJP really wins it.. Par Congress lag nhi rhi itni weak Haryana mein..
> 
> INLD will be part of NDA so thats OK.


nah .. it would have been a clean sweep ... if the allaince were right. But INLD acted like a prick in the last elections.. so they desreve it


----------



## JanjaWeed

jiki said:


> Raj Thackrey is a very shrewd politician. He has no base except some 5-6 pockets in whole maharstra. I recall once when i was in a semi rural area adjacent to PUNE for a voter awareness program organized by RSS, a Athawale(RPI) and NCP strong hold area, hard to believe, during the interaction with people i found they hate this guy the most even more than congress.
> 
> As per some of my Marathi colleague this belligerent and abrupt attitude of Raj Thackeray is just deliberate act to emulate the pic of balasaheb in the mind of Marathis but i am sure he will never achieve it with out the help of SENA . He set up all his marathi interviews in the same way only, where he told the reporter to ask such kind of qsns where he will be able to shout n react more. He just an another kejriwal of maharashtra.
> 
> Really in maharashtra , TN and WB like state always there is always competition btwn Evil and More Evil........


sure he is an opportunistic & shrewd politician. It was quite evident from his actions last time around during assembly election where he helped Congress & NCP by being spoilsport. But SS has lost its sheen since Bal Thackray's demise. I can see Raj Thackray occupying that space & leaving behind SS in coming years!


----------



## Moksha

Abingdonboy said:


> Bro can I have a link to this vid?
> 
> He's got 0 right to use such a/c. There must be an explanation for this.....


I think IAF helicopter came first and then Rahul came in civilian helicopter after that. That's what look like because when he was leaving it was not IAF helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> Yeh MP may aaj pite pite bach gaya....Maine YT video post kiya tha uska...


I told you .... the political left is absent in MP.


----------



## jha

Yeh Kejriwal wali bimari failti ja rahi hai.. Hotel owner to gaya..



> *Let me say how I escaped death yesterday. Mithun-da and I had tea. After he left, I went to the bathroom. Suddenly, I heard a loud bang. The room filled with smoke. Flame engulfed the room. There was a lot of gas. I screamed, covered myself with a quilt and rushed out. It was a big explosion. No one can survive such an incident'. My voice is still choked because I had to breathe in a huge quantity of gas. It was a big incident. I was on saline and oxygen all night."*



Mamata cries conspiracy, hotel owner may be held - The Times of India


----------



## HariPrasad

Sidak said:


> _Mamata Banerjee dismisses reports of short-circuit in hotel room, alleges conspiracy of assassination. _
> 
> Mamata Banerjee dismisses reports of short-circuit in hotel room, alleges conspiracy of assassination : Highlights, News - India Today




This Lady is in self destruction Mode now. Nobody can stop her.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

JanjaWeed said:


> sure he is an opportunistic & shrewd politician. It was quite evident from his actions last time around during assembly election where he helped Congress & NCP by being spoilsport. But SS has lost its sheen since Bal Thackray's demise. I can see Raj Thackray occupying that space & leaving behind SS in coming years!



SS is evolving out of the Rable rousing party into a more responsible party. 

MSN is still evolving so its in Rable rousing mode to get noticed. 

AAP is also in Rable rousing mode to get noticed. 

Its the natural evolutionary process for all political parties all over the world.

Not sure if its been posted earlier .....

Why Varanasi may not be a cakewalk for Narendra Modi – Quartz

The Bhartiya Janata Party (BJP) in Varanasi believes it is about to give India the party’s second prime minister. But as a Banarsi who has seen the political whirlwinds of Uttar Pradesh, I don’t see Varanasi as being a safe seat for Narendra Modi.

There’s no doubt that Varanasi has long been an eastern Uttar Pradesh bastion of the BJP and that of its backbone, the Rashtriya Swayamsewak Sangh (RSS). Varanasi has over 1.5 million registered voters. Of this, almost a third, or roughly 400,000 are Muslims.

+


In the last Lok Sabha election in 2009, over 650,000 people cast their votes. The winning candidate, Murli Manohar Joshi of the BJP, won a little over 200,000 votes. Contesting on a Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) ticket, Muslim strongman Mukhtar Ansari won around 185,000 votes. Local politician Ajai Rai contested from the Samajwadi Party (SP), getting over 120,000 votes. The Congress party’s Rajesh Mishra earned some 66,000 odd votes. Vijay Prakash Jaiswal, contesting on an Apna Dal ticket, got a similar 65,000 votes.






Those numbers suggest the BJP will not not win Varanasi easily, because, simply put, Varanasi is not one of those seats where the winning margins are in hundreds of thousands.

The BJP claims there’s a Modi wave this election, and the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate contesting in Varanasi as well as his home state of Gujarat may have some impact on Varanasi voter’s mind, especially the young.

+


The BJP also benefits from anti-incumbency against the second term of the United Progressive Alliance. Another big thing going for Modi is that the BJP has tied up with Apna Dal in Uttar Pradesh. The Apna Dal is a party of the Kurmis, another “backward class” peasant community.

At the same time, we’ll have to consider that Mukhtar Ansari, influential with the city’s Muslim voters, has chosen not to contest this election. He has not announced support for any party, but his absence from the race is thought to favor the Congress Party.

+


The votes in Varanasi going to Arvind Kejriwal would otherwise have been Modi’s. A few BJP voters may also be upset at the snub Modi gave sitting BJP MP Murli Manohar Joshi by forcing him to vacate the Varansi seat.

Had Mukhtar Ansari, a convicted politician who often contests from jail, been contesting this election, the BJP and the RSS would have been able to polarize this election on Hindu-Muslim lines and prevent Hindu voters from thinking of options other than the BJP. Ansari’s smart withdrawl from the race has taken away the potential strategy of Hindu Hero vs Muslim Villain.

There are those who say that Modi is an outsider who may choose Vadodara and resign from Varanasi if he wins both. By contrast, Ajay Rai of the Congress is a local who has been MLA for five times, including once with the BJP.

The Bahujan Samaj Party’s Vijay Prakash Jaiswal is a lightweight who will take away dalit votes, but the Samajwadi Party is said to be considering withdrawing its candidate in favour of Ajay Rai.

If you take into account the Congress’ traditional vote, the tacit or explicit support of the BSP and the SP, Ajay Rai’s popularity and the Muslim votes that Mukhtar Ansari is leaving for him, it’s clear that Modi has a very tough fight on his hands. Many have slipped on the ghats of Banaras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moksha

Varanasi is tough no doubt that's why vadodra as a back up is there. But I feel Modi is becoming more and more like atal bihari vajpai.... like his interview he says there will be no vindictive politics and he will not go after gandhi family....second just saw reports that gilani guy is saying some one from modi camp approched them regarding kashmir... BJP lost badly in 2004 coz of these very issues and core supporter got confused as whats the difference between bjp and congress then?... I hope modi does not commit same mistakes as vajpai ji did...for which India is still paying a heavy price.


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Modi without beard


He resembles Paresh Rawal.



Leader said:


> hahaha.... nooora tactics !
> 
> 
> 2 trucks of Saree with Modi picture caught by EC in bangalore, takes case for bribing voters
> 
> hehee @levina now I know why you were supporting him



Lolzzz

Bribing voters with sarees is so much better than bribing them with bottles of whisky.Saree fulfills one basic need of a voter (Remember roti, KAPDA, makan?? . )

But the sad truth is such tactics are very common in India. Democracy would vanish if bribing becomes a standard practice.

India's election commission has seized 2.7 million liters of liquor meant to bribe voters | GlobalPost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Manvantaratruti said:


> SS is evolving out of the Rable rousing party into a more responsible party.
> 
> MSN is still evolving so its in Rable rousing mode to get noticed.
> 
> AAP is also in Rable rousing mode to get noticed.
> 
> Its the natural evolutionary process for all political parties all over the world.
> 
> Not sure if its been posted earlier .....
> 
> Why Varanasi may not be a cakewalk for Narendra Modi – Quartz
> 
> The Bhartiya Janata Party (BJP) in Varanasi believes it is about to give India the party’s second prime minister. But as a Banarsi who has seen the political whirlwinds of Uttar Pradesh, I don’t see Varanasi as being a safe seat for Narendra Modi.
> 
> There’s no doubt that Varanasi has long been an eastern Uttar Pradesh bastion of the BJP and that of its backbone, the Rashtriya Swayamsewak Sangh (RSS). Varanasi has over 1.5 million registered voters. Of this, almost a third, or roughly 400,000 are Muslims.
> 
> +
> 
> 
> In the last Lok Sabha election in 2009, over 650,000 people cast their votes. The winning candidate, Murli Manohar Joshi of the BJP, won a little over 200,000 votes. Contesting on a Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) ticket, Muslim strongman Mukhtar Ansari won around 185,000 votes. Local politician Ajai Rai contested from the Samajwadi Party (SP), getting over 120,000 votes. The Congress party’s Rajesh Mishra earned some 66,000 odd votes. Vijay Prakash Jaiswal, contesting on an Apna Dal ticket, got a similar 65,000 votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those numbers suggest the BJP will not not win Varanasi easily, because, simply put, Varanasi is not one of those seats where the winning margins are in hundreds of thousands.
> 
> The BJP claims there’s a Modi wave this election, and the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate contesting in Varanasi as well as his home state of Gujarat may have some impact on Varanasi voter’s mind, especially the young.
> 
> +
> 
> 
> The BJP also benefits from anti-incumbency against the second term of the United Progressive Alliance. Another big thing going for Modi is that the BJP has tied up with Apna Dal in Uttar Pradesh. The Apna Dal is a party of the Kurmis, another “backward class” peasant community.
> 
> At the same time, we’ll have to consider that Mukhtar Ansari, influential with the city’s Muslim voters, has chosen not to contest this election. He has not announced support for any party, but his absence from the race is thought to favor the Congress Party.
> 
> +
> 
> 
> The votes in Varanasi going to Arvind Kejriwal would otherwise have been Modi’s. A few BJP voters may also be upset at the snub Modi gave sitting BJP MP Murli Manohar Joshi by forcing him to vacate the Varansi seat.
> 
> Had Mukhtar Ansari, a convicted politician who often contests from jail, been contesting this election, the BJP and the RSS would have been able to polarize this election on Hindu-Muslim lines and prevent Hindu voters from thinking of options other than the BJP. Ansari’s smart withdrawl from the race has taken away the potential strategy of Hindu Hero vs Muslim Villain.
> 
> There are those who say that Modi is an outsider who may choose Vadodara and resign from Varanasi if he wins both. By contrast, Ajay Rai of the Congress is a local who has been MLA for five times, including once with the BJP.
> 
> The Bahujan Samaj Party’s Vijay Prakash Jaiswal is a lightweight who will take away dalit votes, but the Samajwadi Party is said to be considering withdrawing its candidate in favour of Ajay Rai.
> 
> If you take into account the Congress’ traditional vote, the tacit or explicit support of the BSP and the SP, Ajay Rai’s popularity and the Muslim votes that Mukhtar Ansari is leaving for him, it’s clear that Modi has a very tough fight on his hands. Many have slipped on the ghats of Banaras.




There is a hell of difference in the popularity of MM joshi and NAMO. People litrary love Modi. People from Varansi are in Gujarat (Surat) to earn their lively hood.They are impressed with Gujarat Model of inclusive growth. They would certainly love too see Modi as their MP.All opponents shall be wiped out. You will see no real competition.


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1212



I read it already. Any further update?


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


>



Bichari ka Mazak uda diya


----------



## Parul

_Ashutosh's Top leader of AAP and his love for Congress._
_








_



Star Wars said:


> Bichari ka Mazak uda diya



I see it in a positive manner, as this proves Modi Wave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> _Ashutosh's Top leader of AAP and his love for Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> I see it in a positive manner, as this proves Modi Wave.



I am the Cyber underworld don

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Debunking some electoral myths

Let us see what has happened in last 2 weeks nationally and in TN ( Read previous posts for where we stood earlier)

Nationally
- Modi/BJP surging ahead in Northern states with most polls placing NDA close to majority
- Insipid congress campaign
- Din of ticket distribution hastles/infighting in BJP settled.
- Huge turnout in the intial phases of voting

TN
ADMK front
- Some anti-incumbency on ADMK due to power shortage
- Jaya campaign losing momentum at a macro level but strong grassroot efforts by ADMK
- Some non-cooperation from local ministers to candidates
- Realisation among cadres and public at large that Jaya cannot become PM or perhaps even King maker.
All of this can create a small negative swing of 3-5 % from the base share of ADMK ( 32-36%) but it takes a lot for ADMK vote share to drop below 30%

DMK front
- Relentless attack by stalin on ADMK having some effect
- Alagiri creating some ripples but not enough evidence of damage in more than 5-6 seats
- Minorites and dalits slowly consolidating behind DMK.
So the net effect of this is- DMK+ vote share ( 25-28%) is largely stable and it takes a lot for DMK to drop below 25% either

NDA
- Anbumoni campaigning for DMDK
- Vaiko, Vijayakanth, Pon R all mutually campaiging
- Good response to Vijayakanth and Premlatha
- Good ally coordination in West, south and certain constituencies in North
- Some vanniyar consolidation in selected constituencies
- People recognising that NDA is not merely a vote splitter but can win in several constituencies
- Local Tamil and English media starting to portray most seats as 3 way fight
All of this can create a small swing of 3-5% above base vote share of 22-25%, even before Modi rallies or Rajinikanth effect.

As a result, we have a very tight 3 way race with all 3 fronts with 25-30% vote share, with ADMK probably slightly ahead. ADMK's advantage largely rests on its grassroots efforts to turnout rural women, less educated and older folks on election day. Remember this is before the effect of
Modi - Rajinikanth meeting
Modi rallies in TN with presumable groundswell of support for NDA.

So, heres where we stand ( See earlier posts for candidate details)

Sure wins
1. Kanyakumari
2. Virudhunagar

Closely ahead, neck-neck with ADMK
3. Kovai
4. Erode

The rest are locked in close 3-way battle with ADMK and DMK where NDA is within a striking distance of victory ( perhaps less than 5 %) where anything can happen. If the Modi rallies create a groundswell, NDA can even all of these in this order and perhaps the tally can be as high as 18. ( Could have been 19 if not for Nilgiri). A lot of these are going to be very close and every vote counts. Whether the NDA gets 4 or 18 seats depends a lot on " Getting out the vote", especially the new voters who are largely NDA sympathisers.

5. Salem- Sudeesh- DMDK
6. Pollachi- Eswaran- KMDK
7. South chennai- La ganesan - BJP - This has clearly moved up the list ( nearly 50% new voters since last polls will be the key here)
8. Dharmapuri- Anbumani - PMK
9. Sivaganga- H raja - BJP
10. Arani- AK moorthy - PMK
11. Krishnagiri- G K mani - PMK
12. Vellore - A C shanmugam- BJP-Justice
13. Tiruppur - Dineshkumar -DMDK ( I wouldn't be surprised if this was a nail bighter with ADMK)
14. Arakkonam - Velu - PMK
15. Ramnad - Kuppuramu - BJP
16. Tuticorin - Joel - MDMK
17. Kallakurichi - Dr. Eswaran -DMDK
18. Tenkasi - Dr.Sathan - MDMK ( If BJP can win 4/5 seats in upper assam, NDA can surely win seats like Tenkasi in a wave election with big swing. If this happens, NDA vote share is likely on par with ADMK close to 30%, very much possible)

In the rest, the NDA has too little time to defeat both ADMK and DMK and I would be really surprised if NDA wins anything outside these.

So, as we get closer, we can see how these unfold and how many of these NDA actually ends up winning.

-----------------------------------

Looks like NDA might gets some seats in Tamil Nadu , this is probably the reason why BJP says it does not need help from Jaya ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Facing Modi, Congress targets to win at least 120 seats in a battle for votes - Hindustan Times

guys, even 110-120 seats to Congress will mean a possibility of having a third front govt. & a back-door entry of Congress.

VOTE WISELY.


----------



## Parul

Gilani is trying to sabotage the prospects of Modi as Prime Minister by issuing a press note that Modi is trying to persuade him to meet to solve the Kashmir issue by sending two Kashmiri Pandits.

But fortunately the people of this country are not fools. They took it positively.

They understood that who is more concerned about resolving the Kashmir issue as well as the issue of Kashmiri Pandits.

Muslims and Hindus both have to understand that there is no room for any separatism in our country.

We have to live together if we want to live a peacefully. European and American always believe in divide and rule. We have to fight together to break this mechanism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> He resembles Paresh Rawal.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolzzz
> 
> Bribing voters with sarees is so much better than bribing them with bottles of whisky.Saree fulfills one basic need of a voter (Remember roti, KAPDA, makan?? . )
> 
> But the sad truth is such tactics are very common in India. Democracy would vanish if bribing becomes a standard practice.
> 
> India's election commission has seized 2.7 million liters of liquor meant to bribe voters | GlobalPost



pmln used to give keemay wallay naan to voters as bribe, this year 5000 rs was rate in lahore per vote.


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> Facing Modi, Congress targets to win at least 120 seats in a battle for votes - Hindustan Times
> 
> guys, even 110-120 seats to Congress will mean a possibility of having a third front govt. & a back-door entry of Congress.
> 
> VOTE WISELY.



A third front now wont survive more than 1 year and i suspect there will be reelection in months .. Which will allow BJP to come back far stronger ..



Sidak said:


> Gilani is trying to sabotage the prospects of Modi as Prime Minister by issuing a press note that Modi is trying to persuade him to meet to solve the Kashmir issue by sending two Kashmiri Pandits.
> 
> But fortunately the people of this country are not fools. They took it positively.
> 
> They understood that who is more concerned about resolving the Kashmir issue as well as the issue of Kashmiri Pandits.
> 
> Muslims and Hindus both have to understand that there is no room for any separatism in our country.
> 
> We have to live together if we want to live a peacefully. European and American always believe in divide and rule. We have to fight together to break this mechanism.



BJP has categorically denied any meeting

What would the third front consist of ??
Congress, SP,BSP ,TMC ,DMK AIDMK LDF ,UDF , in that case who will be PM ?


----------



## Parul

Blackmailing the poor









Star Wars said:


> What would the third front consist of ??
> Congress, SP,BSP ,TMC ,DMK AIDMK LDF ,UDF , in that case who will be PM ?



Every Indian Leader irrespective of parties can stake claim for the post of Prime Minister provided the majority nominates him for the high post. In third front so many are emerging for the post of Prime Minister.Let us wait & watch which front is coming up and which is sinking down on 16th May 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> Blackmailing the poor



The farmer he black mailed was a jawan in the Indian army . Shame on these fools .. I hope he gets sent to Tihar for sometime ....



Sidak said:


> Every Indian Leader irrespective of parties can stake claim for the post of Prime Minister provided the majority nominates him for the high post. In third front so many are emerging for the post of Prime Minister.Let us wait & watch which front is coming up and which is sinking down on 16th May 2014.



If it is third front i hope its Jaya who becomes PM , she has done well in TN for devolopment, or so i hear . But any Third front PM will be lame duck PM


----------



## Ayush

BATMAN said:


> Seems like, Iran's support is with BJP!


hey @haman10 now this is some news..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

A local survey in Tamilnadu... No wonder Jaya has started attacking Gujrat model...

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> hey @haman10 now this is some news..


bro , everyone has to take side  india is a big country and everyone like to have the best relations possible .

i'm not sure if the news is right be if its right , is it a bad thing ?  we want better relations with india , thats it

BTW , i think iranian officials are trying to have india close to them in case BJP wins elections not that they support them 

its just flowers 

to all indian members , no matter who they support : 

persiancat with a red rose

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Parul

"Give it a thought before you Vote" #IsliyeModi

Admit it.
Our nation has so many problems.
Inflation, Poverty, Unemployment, Problems of Agriculture, Drinking water problem, Defense crisis, Pak-China Threat, Terrorism, Naxalism, Growing crimes, Crimes against women....and much more.
Mr. Modi is busy in finding the solutions for all these problems.
But our opponents are busy in finding solution for Modi.
For them, Secularism is the only solution for all the above problems.

Choice is yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

*Saving Bharatiyata*



*Otis* is a short, fat sidekick. He’s a very clever and cunning sidekick though. Miss *Eve Teschmacher* is the criminal’s moll. She’s a perfect bimbo. And *Lex Luthor* is the boss. Lex considers himself the greatest criminal mind of all time. There can’t be much dispute about that. A long time ago, Lex had left us an enduring lesson which will hold true for eons. It’s a lesson he claims his father taught him. Let’s watch (2.41 mins):

So Lex Luthor has this grand plan to explode a 500 mega ton bomb and sink the west coast of California so that his desert land can become the new west coast. All the new cities would be named after Lex and Luthor. In that grand scheme little Otis doesn’t forget to find a little space and name it “*Otisburg*” after himself. He’s like the sidekicks in our media who have enriched themselves from the massive scams of the Congress. Of course, Lex Luthor explains how he created his empire from humble beginnings. Have you heard stories of such “*humble beginnings*” in the real estate business in India? I bet you have. Lex Luthor would have been proud of how *Robert Vadra*became a land tycoon from “humble” beginnings:








There is desperation in the media; there is desperation in the Gandhi family. “*Power corrupts but the prospect of losing power corrupts even more*” said Ram Jethmalani. On April 14 *Sonia Gandhi*came on TV and made a grand appeal to people. She said her party was fighting to protect the “*very heart and soul*” of India from those who sought to change it and divide the people of the country. As they taught you in school, the heart and soul of India is the “Gandhi family” and everything else is crap. Okay? She begged “We want unity. They want to impose uniformity. They say, ‘Just believe in me’… Their vision, clouded with hatred and falsehood, their ideology, divisive and autocratic, will drive us to the ruination of our*Bharatiyata*, our Hindustaniyat”. Astonishing! We have to now learn “*Bharatiyata*” from some Italian. You know, I doubt if SoniaG can even sing our National Anthem impromptu (a senior *Kerala Congi* could not sing it at a function). Err… asking if she can recite “*Vande Mataram*” impromptu would be outright foolishness. For a woman who claimed “power is poison” the level she goes to retain it is the story of her life. Someone rightly pointed out that in 2004 SoniaG only gave up “*accountability*” not the PMship. She is accountable for nothing it seems and was a back-seat PM as everybody knew and the recent book by Sanjaya Baru confirmed.

This hateful bile on TV went unquestioned by any media editorialist. To me, the only ones who hate Bharat and who want to destroy are the Congis and their heads. The Gandhis seem to believe that India is some kind of “*real estate*” inherited by them. The number of allegations in the land scams against Vadra is mounting. There are also allegations of land scam against the Rajiv Gandhi Foundation. Count the number of towns, townships, projects, IT parks and such real estate named after the Chinese Gandhis. And all this hateful fear-mongering from SoniaG and the other Gandhis is for what? Just because *Narendra Modi* challenges them like nobody has ever done before. And he rightly does so. The SoniaG hate-appeal is the culmination of a gang of Indian and International media and motley crews who are hell-bent on wanting their corrupt ways of life to continue. The latest is the Bollywood crap from Sonia’s doormat*NDTV*:








There is something else that the media did that is criminal. Most of them passed off Sonia’s speech as if it were some speech to the nation for donations for a national calamity by the PM or the President. They defrauded the viewers by not clearly stating this was a paid political speech. In other words, this was “*advertisement*” and the screens should have indicated it as such. At the risk of boring you I have to repeat: *The media is the first line of defence for the corrupt*. Of course, there is this 5-year Gandhi Queen who turns up in UP every once in a while. She’s the Great White female hope of the media and the sickulars who will save them from anything. *Priyanka Vadra* (Gandhi during elections) comes in like a queen, throws a few soundbites at the media who jump and squeal around her for crumbs like pet dogs (as the pic shows) and then run her silly statements endlessly on loop on TV. I have no other way to describe the silly 5-year cameos of Priyanka as I did in a tweet:




Priyanka grandly comes out twice in 5 years; once during the state elections and once during LS elections. She then meets those “wretched” villagers who are dying for a glimpse of her face to quench their thirst and hunger. The “Old Jungle Saying” was the Phantom leaves the jungle and visits the city like an ordinary man. This is reverse. The Queen leaves her cities, hill-stations, foreign abodes and jeans. She meets the villagers in Sarees and renews her lease agreement for the inherited land called Amethi. In 50 years this is how the Chinese Gandhis have not only fooled Amethi and Rae Bareli but a large part of the country. Take a look:




Look at the bottom pic carefully. An open gutter runs through the lane of huts of villagers in Amethi. For over 50 years Amethi has been called the “bastion” of the Gandhis and this is what their real estate has to show for it. And Priyanka realises her “*Bharatiyata*” only during elections when she visits Amethi or Rae Bareli. And SoniaG talks about the “heart and soul” of India?




Do any of these Gandhis even know anything about Bharatiyata? They aren’t really bright and don’t really have any ideas about anything. RahulG talks about “Toffee model” when it comes to land in Gujarat. In truth it is Robert Vadra and Congress govts who indulge in the Toffee model where Vadra buys land at toffee rates and sells at aircraft rates. Lex Luthor would be proud of him. Silly utterances like these are all that they come up with in absence of answers for the extraordinary corruption and non-performance by the Congress. The other frequent rant is “*my daddy died, my daadi died*” for the country. While their death is tragic this is a wimpish claim and has nothing to with reality. True to the pattern Priyanka recently claimed her father died for the “*unity of the country*”. This absolute nonsense is then passed off by the media as great emotional crap. This is an absolute lie and no editorialist has the guts to call it. India wasn’t in some civil war which threatened her unity that RajivG had to save by sacrificing himself. He and Congress members helped in his death at the hands of LTTE assassins by breaking security cordon and arrangements.

If his death was so painful then there are other questions that the Gandhi family simply does not answer. Priyanka herself went to meet the killers in prison. For what? To share her grief with the killers? SoniaG brought down a govt because the DMK (who she alleged supported the LTTE killers) was a part of it. In the Congress led UPA she had no problems having the same DMK and their members. Some of these DMK members were also allowed to loot the nation under her nose. What tragedy are they talking about? Which Bharatiyata are they yakking about? *Their nonsensical fear, as peddled by them and many in the media, can be explained in one word: “Modi”*. That’s it! He poses a challenge to the corrupt Congress and Gandhis like no one has ever done before.

From Christian media abroad to a majority in the Indian media, assorted NGOs, Bollywood crooks and some others, the only objective is to somehow stop Modi. Why? Obviously, *to them Modi is not “Bharatiyata” and they are*. The Gandhis who run off abroad at will with no one knowing, who answer no questions on any scam and who let off people like Quattrochi and Anderson (of Bhopal tragedy) understand*Bharatiyata*? The same SoniaG gave of *12 billion dollars* to the EU to save the EURO while the rupee was constantly falling. *Bharatiyata*? 12 billion dollars with not a second thought? Italian marines kill Kerala fishermen and they are protected under special agreements. *Bharatiyata*? RahulG ran off to Spain when he heard of the Uttarakhand tragedy in 2013. *Bharatiyata*? RahulG was partying after terrorists killed over 160 people during 26/11. *Bharatiyata*? Medical treatments or check-ups, SoniaG runs abroad and doesn’t trust Indian doctors. *Bharatiyata*? Former PM Narasimha Rao was denied a funeral at Rajghat in Delhi and rushed to Hyderabad.*That Rajghat is a private estate of the Gandhis*? *Bharatiyata*? I can go on and on.

For all the rants from all kinds of media and hate-filled, anti-Indian Bollywood creeps and international media and hate-mongers, there is someone who explains quite well why Modi is hated by the elites and the corrupt. This is from a former US Govt official*David Cohen*:

“Modi bears striking similarities to a celebrated American president: one Ronald Wilson Reagan. Both men rose from humble origins. Modi, in particular, worked from childhood hawking tea in railway stations. Both were popular and successful state governors: Modi is the chief minister (equivalent to a governor) of Gujarat, an Indian state whose gift to the world was Mahatma Gandhi. Modi, like Reagan, is an unabashed proponent of free market economics: “Modinomics,” the term coined to describe Modi’s free market and anti-corruption reforms, is of course a nod to “Reaganomics”; it has unleashed an economic boom in Gujarat. A major common denominator between the two men is the nature of their detractors. Like the U.S., India has cultural elitists who seem to desperately crave the approval of their former colonial masters in Europe. The Indian cultural elite despises Modi every bit as much as the American cultural elite despised Reagan. They look down their noses at Modi, cringing at the thought of being led by a common “tea seller” who can barely speak English. (Can you imagine Chinese or Russian citizens, proud of their own heritage, being ashamed that their leaders don’t speak English?)”

The thing Cohen doesn’t explicitly say is that Reagan wasn’t from the political circus of Washington DC. The same is true for Modi; *he isn’t from the political circus of Delhi where people from different parties conveniently sleep with each other*and this has helped the Congress and Gandhis extend their corrupt rule for over 60 years. *SoniaG or her family isn’t even the last fountain from where I would like to learn Bharatiyata*. The indisputable truth is that it is Modi who really represents Bharityata. He was born in India, got whatever education he did in India, came up from a small village after hawking tea for a living, rose through the ranks of a party to his current level through his work. *Modi didn’t reach where he did because his father or mother considered it their birthright to rule this country*. Modi did not have parents who ran a dynastic political party. Last I heard Modi doesn’t have Italian genes. Modi doesn’t change clothes from city to village to Assembly. There isn’t a fake appeal by him to voters with “Bharatiya” clothing for convenience. He lives the Bharatiya life and I would trust him to save Bharatiyata more than imported Gandhis.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Reinforcing claims of Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi, a new study by researchers at the University of Cambridge and University College London reveals that the state has high levels of cash crops but lowest levels of farmer suicide rates in India. Kejriwal ji kidhar ho arey suno to...

Gujarat has lowest farmer suicide rate: UK study - Hindustan Times


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> Yaar OK, but this time it isn't about Punjab, it's about INDIA.
> 
> & vote for any other party other than NDA means a vote for Congress.
> 
> @Prometheus I don't know how has AD performed in Punjab, I am not from there. But would request you to vote for INDIA this time. AAP is nothing but a team B of Congress, Arvind Kejriwal had applied for NAC membership headed by Madamji, Yogendra Yadav was the advisor of our very own Rahul Baba, Ilmi has many members from family related to Congress, I can show you the whole list.
> 
> AAP is old wine in new bottle. Think over it. We can't give our Motherland to be ruled by the CHOR party again. NO WAY.
> 
> Is it of any surprise that even after taking oath over his children, Kejriwal took support from Congress?
> 
> Maybe, I cannot change your mind, but still think over it.



mine local AAP candidate is a just like saint , people here praise him and even tag him as "People's polititian"
u wont believe it , he came to our colony asked people about suggestion on lok sabha elections.....people said to support AAP candidate ....who ever it maybe .....
the point to be noted here is that , he has won elections of MLA as an independent .....and came second many times ....without the support of the party......he always asked his local people about suggestions even he was mla.

Infact in 1988 , he resigned from the punjab assembly when people said him to resign as a protest to "Operation Thunder" on Golden Temple. 

And he is not a puppet of anyone.............if people said to him to resign from AAP , in case AAP went wrong on something, he will gladly resign.

People like him dont exist in politics anymore............if he even stand as an indepandent .....he might cross 2 lakh votes.....
he started in politics with just few hectares of ancesteral land......and even after 30 years of political life , his property didnt increase....ever heard something like that?

We have hopes that he will be good for us in parliament......... rather than some one like actor vinod khanna ....who shows up only on elections..............and then also people cant meet him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Farmer suicides: Many other states worse off than Gujaratolicy Puzzles:Bibek Debroy's blog-The Economic Times

Every year, National Crime Records Bureau (NCRB) brings out a publication titled “Accidental Deaths & Suicides in India”. NCRB has a very rich database on “crime” and it’s a pity that the database isn’t available in the public domain for research. What’s available is NCRB reports, like the one I have just mentioned, and the last in this series is for 2012. Since suicides have been in the news, let’s focus on those, not accidental deaths. The number of suicides was 135,445 in 2012. Over the last 10 years (since 2002), the suicide rate has only increased marginally from around 10.5 to 11.2 now, probably because of more reporting. 12.5% of those 135,445 suicides occurred in Tamil Nadu, 11.9% in Maharashtra, 11.0% in West Bengal and 10.5% in Andhra Pradesh. Gujarat’s share was 5.2%. These are figures for 2012. However, even if you drag the series back, you will find that some States account for most suicides and these are Tamil Nadu, West Bengal, Andhra Pradesh, Maharashtra and Karnataka. Why do people commit suicide? * Notice that 25.6% is because of “family problems”, 20.8% because of “illness”, 2.0% because of “bankruptcy or sudden change in economic status” and 1.9% because of “poverty”. While a suicide is tragic, one does need to realize that there are limitations on what any government can do to prevent suicides*. What can any government do to prevent the 4,166 suicides that occurred because of “love affairs” and the 9,465 that occurred because of “insanity”?

The more interesting table is one that classifies suicide victims by profession. In the present report, you will find it as Table 2.11. I have always been a bit intrigued by the obsession over farmer suicides. Strictly speaking, the heading is “self-employed (farming/agriculture)”. Out of that total of 135,445 suicides in 2012, 13,754 such farmers committed suicides. I hope you don’t interpret this as an attempt to defend farmer suicides. But, however, you define the share of farmers in the population, this 13,754 figure is on the lower side. Why does no one talk about the 23,751 suicides by self-employed people (others) in other sectors? 3,456 self-employed professionals committed suicides. 5,706 self-employed in business committed suicide. Don’t other self-employed also have problems? The entire discourse revolves around farmers. On farmers, of those 13,754 farmers who committed suicide in 2012, 564 were from Gujarat. If one uses this number (instead of tracking down the numbers from each version of NCRB), to extrapolate over a 10-year period, the number of farmers who commit suicides in Gujarat over a 10-year period will be roughly around 5,600.

To set matters in perspective, in 2012, 2,572 farmers committed suicide in Andhra Pradesh, 1,875 in Karnataka, 1,081 in Kerala, 1,172 in Madhya Pradesh, 3,786 in Maharashtra, 499 in Tamil Nadu and 745 in Uttar Pradesh. Even if one normalizes for population, Gujarat is not thus a State with a remarkably high share of farmer suicides. There are other States that fare far worse. Even then, why do farmers commit suicides and what can we do to solve the problem? There are different ways to slice the problem. Though there isn’t a neat water-tight difference, there are land-holders and there is agricultural labour (small land-holders also work as agricultural labour). Most suicides have been by land-holders, not by agricultural labour. That’s because farm profitability has been squeezed and input costs have increased. There is thus a long agenda of agricultural and rural sector reforms. More specifically, whether it is a farmer or someone self-employed elsewhere, it’s typically a combination of a credit cum insurance problem. Credit is from the informal segment, with high interest rates and is often driven by an exogenous shock, like a medical emergency.


Meanwhile, no satisfactory insurance system exists. The existing crop insurance scheme is not really a proper insurance mechanism. A farmer borrows, commercializes and diversifies. Commercialization and diversification automatically exposes the farmer to greater risk, but there are no risk-mitigating instruments. One can perhaps sustain this for a year, but not when it extends to say, three years. The best thing any government can do is to help farmers reduce the risk. Part of it is through the broader agro/rural reforms I mentioned, the remainder through opening up credit and insurance. It helps if one thinks about matters logically, instead of turning it into an emotive issue.


----------



## Prometheus

dont worry mates.....there are only 13 seats in Punjab.......

with money / drugs / liquor power..............Akalis can still win about 5-6 seats.....it wont make a huge difference in Modi as PM.

I myself wish to see BJP in power......because Vajpayee has awesome fan following in Punjab 

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - India Votes 2014

Jaitley points at growing drug culture in Punjab: Fresh trouble for the ruling Akalis after BJP candidate highlights ongoing issue | Mail Online \
for guys who are under estimating the drug problem in punjab and links to ruling party in its distribution ...... For Jaitley , maximum questions are based on its allies backing smugglers..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Akalis should be kicked out of NDA they bring too little and that too come with a big baggage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*Court warns Kejriwal for skipping hearing*

A court here Saturday warned former Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal and three AAP leaders that "coercive process" would be initiated against them if they fail to appear on the next date of hearing in a defamation case.

Metropolitan Magistrate Sunil Kumar Sharma posted the matter for hearing May 24 and said: "Ensure that everybody is present on the next date (of hearing) otherwise I will initiate coercive process."

The court was hearing a defamation suit filed against Kejriwal and others by Communications Minister Kapil Sibal's son Amit, following a May 15, 2013 press conference of Kejriwal in which he alleged conflict of interest, saying Sibal had appeared in the Supreme Court for telecom firm Vodafone while his father was the communications minister.

The court allowed the exemption plea of Kejriwal and three AAP leaders, Manish Sisodia, Prashant Bhushan and Shazia Ilmi, sought on the ground they were busy campaigning for the Lok Sabha polls.

But, it warned them and told their counsel, Rahul Mehra, that he should ensure that they appear before him on the next date of hearing.

The court also imposed a cost of Rs.2,500 each on Sisodia, Bhushan and Ilmi after they failed to appear in court.

Court warns Kejriwal for skipping hearing | Business Standard


----------



## GreenFoe

Dr MMS Pakistan peace formula. Pretty darned scary! The Accidental PM-10

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

GreenFoe said:


> Dr MMS Pakistan peace formula. Pretty darned scary! The Accidental PM-10


What Crap!!!!...... Thank goodness this emotional fool is out of office!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

can i share this book in members club? @AugenBlick


----------



## Roybot

haman10 said:


> bro , everyone has to take side  india is a big country and everyone like to have the best relations possible .
> 
> i'm not sure if the news is right be if its right , is it a bad thing ?  we want better relations with india , thats it
> 
> BTW , i think iranian officials are trying to have india close to them in case BJP wins elections not that they support them
> 
> its just flowers
> 
> to all indian members , no matter who they support :
> 
> persiancat with a red rose



Lol that photo is of Indian Shia cleric not Iranian. You know Batman and his bias and hate for Shias. For him every Shia is an Iranian agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Ok I got the Accidental PM in PDF anyone wants it ,can i share it here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

GreenFoe said:


> Ok I got the Accidental PM in PDF anyone wants it ,can i share it here?



If I were you I wouldn't, its someone's work not a good idea to flog it free.


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Roybot said:


> If I were you I wouldn't, its someone's work not a good idea to flog it free.


I think he got enough revenue,anyways its for those who will not buy :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

GreenFoe said:


> I think he got enough revenue,*anyways its for those who will not buy *:|



Arey bhai free me milage to kaun kareedega phir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

jha said:


>



Even I am concerned about it and believe that BJP has fielded Weak Candidates in may Constituencies for ex: Delhi. I am just hoping that Modi Wave, negates it, not only in Delhi but other states too...


----------



## Roybot

Sidak said:


> Even I am concerned about it and believe that BJP has fielded Weak Candidates in may Constituencies for ex: Delhi. I am just hoping that Modi Wave, negates it, not only in Delhi but other states too...



You guys worry too much. This battle is as good as won, just sit back and wait for the results now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Even I am concerned about it and believe that BJP has fielded Weak Candidates in may Constituencies for ex: Delhi. I am just hoping that Modi Wave, negates it, not only in Delhi but other states too...



according to exit polls, BJP is wining 6/7 or 7/7 in Delhi.


----------



## Tridibans

Just updated my profile pic. Can't wait for the 24th.... atleast 8 votes for the "communal" PM candidate from my Office group


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457464496433283072


----------



## Marxist

*Bangladesh should compensate with land for influx: Subramanian Swamy*

GUWAHATI: BJP leader Subramanian Swamy said Bangladesh should compensate India with land for the influx of its citizens here. "If Bangladesh does not agree to take back its people, then the country should compensate by giving land to India,"

*Bangladesh should compensate with land for influx: Subramanian Swamy - The Times of India*


----------



## NKVD

Marxist said:


> *Bangladesh should compensate with land for influx: Subramanian Swamy*
> 
> GUWAHATI: BJP leader Subramanian Swamy said Bangladesh should compensate India with land for the influx of its citizens here. "If Bangladesh does not agree to take back its people, then the country should compensate by giving land to India,"
> 
> *Bangladesh should compensate with land for influx: Subramanian Swamy - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Is Rahul Baba fool? Sorry, wrong question, yes he is, therefore he thinks that People will digest his emotional appeal - Meri Ma, Meri Dadi Ma, Mere Papa, Merey Nana, WTF???

Abey tu khud bhi kuch hai ki nahi??



Marxist said:


> *Bangladesh should compensate with land for influx: Subramanian Swamy*
> 
> GUWAHATI: BJP leader Subramanian Swamy said Bangladesh should compensate India with land for the influx of its citizens here. "If Bangladesh does not agree to take back its people, then the country should compensate by giving land to India,"
> 
> *Bangladesh should compensate with land for influx: Subramanian Swamy - The Times of India*



Thanks bhai, ab toh yeh THREAD banega BD section me TROLL karney ko 

@Sidak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> according to exit polls, BJP is wining 6/7 or 7/7 in Delhi.



I don't buy what these Opinion Polls are reporting and I only gave example of DELHI, as I am well aware of the candidates.


----------



## jha

Someone in Rahul G's team hates him to core. How else can one explain Rahul G doing a rally on same day and place og Modi's scheduled rally..? Congress scored a big self goal today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Someone in Rahul G's team hates him to core. How else can one explain Rahul G doing a rally on same day and place og Modi's scheduled rally..? Congress scored a big self goal today.



Mate, what happened then??


----------



## Mujraparty

BJP, Narendra Modi are dividing India like the British: Rahul Gandhi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

look who's talking .!!


----------



## Parul

According to Pappu-G's statistics, "Ek me se do bachche Gujarat me bhukhe hai" (Means, 2 out of 1 child are malnourished in Gujarat). 

Please somebody ask him if he even knows what he is speaking!!! It must have been some overdose!!!!

Boora na maano Pappu-G hai!!!!

Note: Even if he meant 1 out of 2, his data is incorrect. It is 1 out of 3 for Gujarat (around 35 %), while for Delhi it was 1 out of 2 (around 50 %), where Sheila Dikshit govt. had ruled for last 15 years.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=731017353587691

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

It’s Muslim Vs Muslim Out Here... - Outlookindia.com

*BJP has not done that well in 2nd phase in UP. 50 seems tough now.*



arp2041 said:


> Mate, what happened then??



Around 70K for Modi and 15K for Rahul....


----------



## Parul

बेवकूफ़ हैं वो लोग जो प्रधानमंत्री के पुतले फूंकते है। हमने तो पुतलों को प्रधानमंत्री बना कर देश फूंक दिया...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

GreenFoe said:


> can i share this book in members club? @AugenBlick


Do it, I don't waana give a shread of revenue to manmohan's man.


----------



## Parul

*How youth can get their due*

I went to a restaurant last week where a waiter, a young boy of 22, gave me the best service. It wasn’t a particularly upscale establishment, but the waiter spoke perfect English. He kept up a smile through his gruelling job. People gave him customisations on every order, he listened with patience and kept track. He had good IQ and had completed graduation. This is the best job he could find.

His salary: Rs 8,000 a month in Mumbai. That is $120 a month, more than half of which would go in renting a shared room an hour’s commute away.

It broke my heart, and not for the first time. I have met over the past few years hundreds of talented, well-qualified youngsters across India, who do not have the kinds of jobs they deserve and are capable of. I could not enjoy my meal, wondering what did this kid do wrong? Why was his monthly salary lower than one day’sminimum wage in the US?

You see them everywhere. They help you try on T-shirts in a mall. They man the cash counters in food courts of swish malls. They pick up the phone when you call call centres. The typical profile is a youth from small town India, whose parents spent their life savingseducating him or her, and this is the best job they could find.

With the same qualifications and same amount of work they could make much more abroad. Why is it we can’t give them the same opportunity?

These millions of youth across the nation drive my politics. Unfortunately the kind of politics we have practised and the governments that have resulted, have ensured we suffocate the talents of an entire generation.

We have spent our time arguing who is secular and who is not, who cares for dalits better, who is the beacon of goodness and who is absolute evil. Of course, much of this is nonsense. No one community in India can uplift itself much until the country as a whole rises. Teaching each other a lesson for historical wrongs is not going to help the youth get their due.

Also there is no party that is completely clean and pure, as it is impossible to run politics like that. Even if not monetarily corrupt, all parties make fake promises to poor people that they know they cannot fulfil.

Still, we waste so much time discussing what is inconclusive and irrelevant. Switch on political news on television and you will see nothing but attacks, counterattacks and charges. In all this, how does youth get its due?

Well, they can, if they realise their power and begin to vote on the right issues. The number one issue right now is the economy. If we don’t grow at 10% per year, we will not be able to provide enough jobs for youth.

Without sufficient growth we will also not have enough tax revenues to pay for all the infrastructure projects, healthcare and education the country needs to spend on. Money, even though considered morally inferior on the priority list for people to aspire to, is extremely important for India. We are a poor country. Poor countries can’t do much for their citizens, it’s as simple as that. So we either keep ourselves poor and scramble for whatever little we have, or we grow the pie and make it bigger.

Becoming a rich country has other advantages. People have a higher standard of living. Corruption generally declines in rich countries. Education and healthcare quality improves. More liberal thought processes set in. At least in rich democracies, issues like communalism and racism decline.

Therefore, should we not set aside our other differences and make all efforts to make India rich for the next 30 years? Note that 10% growth for 30 years will make average income rise 17 times. If we grow at 5% it will rise just four times. There is a huge difference in what India can become, in your lifetime, if we manage our economy properly.

So how does one grow at 10%? Well, these are the ingredients. First, a stable and action-oriented government. Second, a pro-business economic mindset with reduced government controls in most sectors. Third, an intangible but highly critical element called investor confidence, which means investors are willing to put their money in India and hope to make a return from it.

Now, ask yourself — Who can give you that? Which of the alternatives, given today’s non-ideal choices, works best? Choose that for 2014. Voting for a person doesn’t mean you become his/her devotee. You are not beholden to your choice and you could change it in the future if the chosen one doesn’t perform. That’s democracy.

Restoring India to its growth path is the single biggest issue this election. This is not to say other issues are not important. However, without a strong economy, none of the other good stuff happens. A rich, prosperous India should be every Indian’s dream in 2014. Only then will we be able to give youth their due.

How youth can get their due by The Underage Optimist : Chetan Bhagat's blog-The Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

yaar these AAPtards are gone mad. They can do anything for photo-op. Do they really need to go to Ambani's home for this? Seems they have some personal grudge against industrialists. Good luck India with this attitude.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457478839292022785


----------



## indiatester

jha said:


> It’s Muslim Vs Muslim Out Here... - Outlookindia.com
> 
> *BJP has not done that well in 2nd phase in UP. 50 seems tough now.*
> 
> 
> 
> Around 70K for Modi and 15K for Rahul....


Thats bad. However BJP needs a reality check and needs to better their campaign. They have not been attacking congress for its failures and instead are left defending themselves.


----------



## arp2041

@jha how much out of 21 seats in UP till now for BJP? In first phase they were getting 8/10.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha how much out of 21 seats in UP till now for BJP? In first phase they were getting 8/10.



Around 12-14... 2nd phase was terrible... Candidates did even pretend to campaign.


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> Thats bad. However BJP needs a reality check and needs to better their campaign. They have not been attacking congress for its failures and instead are left defending themselves.



BJP are predicting 40-45 as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

jha said:


> Around 11-13... 2nd phase was terrible... Candidates did even pretend to campaign.



Most of those seats were ones which the BJP was never going to win. 

Their strength is in eastern UP. I'm still confident of 50+ seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

kbd-raaf said:


> Most of those seats were ones which the BJP was never going to win.
> 
> Their strength is in eastern UP. I'm still confident of 50+ seats.



Yes.. But BJP candidates did not even try fully...

Same is the case with next phase in Bihar. Out of 7 seats, BJP can win a max. of 3 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

SHAHJAHANPUR: The distance from New Delhi to Shahjahanpur is slightly less than 200 miles; a four-lane highway runs most of the way. Yet I can tell you from painful experience that the trip takes six or seven hours.

Because India’s highways, with a very few exceptions, also serve as local roads, the taxi I took earlier this week had to jostle for space with three-wheelers, horse- and bullock-carts, bicycles and motorcycles, and groaning trucks listing way over to one side with mighty loads. For tourists, this is the cacophonous, all-at-onceness that is India’s magic. For Indians, the choked highways constitute a colossal loss of productivity and a humiliating failure of infrastructure investment.

I was heading to Shahjahanpur to hear Narendra Modi speak. Modi is the charismatic prime ministerial candidate of the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), which seems likely to win a plurality of votes in elections now being held, and thus to replace the Congress party in Delhi.

Modi is many things, but the thing that may well make him India’s next PM is that he is credited with stoking economic growth in Gujarat, the western state of which he is chief minister. If anyone can get the bullock carts out of the way of the taxis, and release exasperated citizens from the tangle of bureaucracy and corruption, it is him.

Fortunately for me, Modi runs as late as most Indian politicians. I arrived in Shahjahanpur more than two hours after the rally was set to begin, and Modi had only just begun speaking. It was blazingly hot. The candidate was all but invisible on a distant stage framed in saffron, with saffron-coloured flags whipping in the hot breeze. Modi’s voice — hectoring, mocking, sly — boomed from a great row of loudspeakers.

Shahjahanpur is a “reserved constituency” — set aside, under India’s elaborate affirmative action laws, for Dalits, the caste bottom-dwellers once known as “untouchables”. Modi himself comes from a “backward” caste, several rungs above the Dalits but many more below the Brahmins who have long ruled India, including the Nehru-Gandhi family which has dominated Congress for generations. Modi used to sell tea at a railway station, and he never stops needling the Gandhis about their lofty status.

The day of the rally happened to be the birthday of B.R. Ambedkar, a great Dalit leader of India’s founding generation, and Modi informed the crowd, somewhat illogically, that it was only owing to Ambedkar that “a kid who used to sell tea is standing in front of you”. And yet Jawaharlal Nehru, he claimed (also on dubious evidence), “never liked Ambedkar”.

Modi is a maestro of class resentment. Congress bigwigs, he insists, feel “ashamed” of having to compete against a mere “worker”. With a gift for homespun political rhetoric one can only admire, he has described Rahul Gandhi, the somewhat reluctant family scion and his challenger, as “a fish in the aquarium”, while he, Modi, is “a fish in the sea”.

Modi is an adroit fisherman in the sea of caste and community. The BJP has traditionally drawn both leaders and voters from the upper castes; Modi is making a strong pitch for Dalits and other backward castes.

That is traditional Indian politics. But Modi is also doing something quite unusual. He has sought to turn the parliamentary contest into an individual race between himself and Rahul Gandhi, even though the latter has refused to promise that he would serve as prime minister if Congress formed the government.

Modi is running, in effect, a one-sided presidential contest. He is running on his “story”, as an American presidential candidate would do. “Friends,” he said in one speech, “I am not pessimistic, and the reason is that I have seen my mother doing the domestic cleaning, dish washing in the neighbourhood households; she brought up and cultured her kids without losing hope.”

Modi appeals to India’s new class of strivers, its “aspirational” youth who do not accept that their destiny must be confined by the accident of birth. His deepest narrative is the narrative of “development” — the story of a poor nation joining the world of the rich.

What makes Modi so powerful a candidate is this convergence between personal narrative and policy achievement. He has raised himself; he has raised Gujarat. His critics claim that his record as chief minister over the last dozen years is largely an illusion, that Gujarat has catered to corporate interests while doing little for the poor. Yet the state is widely considered one of India’s best-governed, and is among a group which has separated itself from the sorry state of much of the country, including Uttar Pradesh.

Modi presents himself as the incarnation of ordinary Indians’ ambitions and frustrations. But what about their anger? Modi was, of course, the chief minister when Gujarat experienced Hindu-Muslim riots that left at least 1,200 dead in 2002, and he is widely blamed for failing to intercede.

He was raised in the Hindu-nationalist and paramilitary culture of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, or RSS, and is regarded with profound loathing both by India’s secular elite and by Muslims who fear he views them as second-class citizens. In the hustings, Modi himself makes only the most subtle gestures toward what is known as Hindutva, a sort of Hindu nationalism, complaining of rampant “cow slaughter” or adverting to dark Pakistani forces.

But the BJP’s manifesto calls for the building of a Hindu temple on a site where 20 years ago RSS cadres tore down a mosque brick by brick, sparking sectarian violence. Modi appears to be taking the high road while leaving the low one to lesser figures.

After the speech ended, I drove to the local BJP headquarters. There, I talked with a group of local officials and party volunteers. Yashpal Singh, a schoolteacher and local volunteer, said, “The problem with the Congress is corruption and fake secularism.” Congress leaders, he said, were catering to the Muslim vote in the name of warding off BJP communalism.

It is the view of many Indians that Narendra Modi is playing the role of BJP superego while the party’s RSS id boils away underneath, peeking through only at inopportune moments. If Modi becomes prime minister, they say, the mask will fall away, revealing the autocratic Hindu nationalist beneath. Maybe that’s hyperbolic, but it’s hardly absurd. Watching Modi, the maestro, at work - DAWN.COM


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Yes.. But BJP candidates did not even try fully...
> 
> Same is the case with next phase in Bihar. Out of 7 seats, BJP can win a max. of 3 seats.



I believe BJP is concentrating on seats they are most likely to win . So they might be skipping a few seats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Meanwhile BJP is doing extremely well in Assam. Final tally may be 7-9/14...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

ExtraOdinary said:


>


----------



## Star Wars

Anyone think Modi will be able to do it...get 272 ? am really tensed for next one month ..


----------



## SRP

Look at this Candidate from AAP. Just wow!!

382 cases and still counting. Krantikari bahut hi krntikari

Udayakumar S.P.(AAP):Constituency- KANNIYAKUMARI(TAMIL NADU) - Affidavit Information of Candidate:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

@Guynextdoor2 howz your new party ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Woah NaMo's picture with Rajnikanth got more than 1 million likes :O


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> Woah NaMo's picture with Rajnikanth got more than 1 million likes :O



If rajni supports NAMO then Modi will get 600 seats out of 523

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Around 12-14... 2nd phase was terrible... Candidates did even pretend to campaign.



Do you have some report on it? or is it information from local sources?


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> Do you have some report on it? or is it information from local sources?



Local ground reports...


----------



## jha

@GreenFoe .. remove it from thread and send him the link privately. Why commit a crime..?


----------



## Android

GreenFoe said:


> *The Accidental Prime Minister*
> 
> View attachment 25208
> 
> *Dropbox - 131313.pdf*​


 
already available on torrent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> @GreenFoe .. remove it from thread and send him the link privately. Why commit a crime..?


Bhai padhna ho padho ,nahi mat padho :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ok ...some dude here called me a hypocrite etc etc etc yesterday .....cant recall his name......who ever he was....plz condition of Akali/Bjp in punjab......straight from them............damm they acknoweldged that Modi wave didnt hit punjab......xD

cry babies are begging now

Anti-incumbency strong, Akali SOS to BJP: send Modi | The Indian Express


----------



## Tridibans

GreenFoe said:


> Bhai padhna ho padho ,nahi mat padho :|



Arey bhai what he is saying is atleast pm the link and not post it publicly. You do know its a crime to post it as a pirated link, right?


----------



## Android

BTW does anybody have purchased Unreal Election


----------



## jbond197

*Uttar Pradesh Seat Wise Projections: By @ganeshmahnar*

*About the Author: *

Ganesh Mahnar is a keen observer of Indian Political System. He is by qualification a Natural Resource Economist, working on Livelihood enhancement in Rural India. He respects integrity and honesty in every walk of life. Has agreed to provide data for this post for Politicalbaaba.

http://www.politicalbaaba.com
thanks him for his gesture and good work.
Twitter handle ganeshmahnar

Ganesh Manhar predicts 47 seats for BJP+ (including Apna Dal). 18 seats have very close contest and are tough to predict according to him. Views expressed by the author are personal.

Politicalbaaba estimates 38 seats for NDA, 12 seats for Samajwadi Party, 18 seats for Bahujan Samaj Party, 9 seats for Congress, 2 for Others and 1 for AAP.

S. No.ConstituencyCategoryPolling DateWinning PartyRunner Up
1SaharanpurGEN10-AprTough Fight BJP & cong
2KairanaGEN10-AprBJP
3MuzaffarnagarGEN10-AprBJP
4BijnorGEN10-AprBJPRLD
5Nagina(SC)17-AprBJP
6MoradabadGEN17-AprTough Fight BJP & BSPAnyone
7RampurGEN17-AprSPCong
8SambhalGEN17-AprBJPSP
9AmrohaGEN17-AprBJPBSP
10MeerutGEN10-AprBJPSP
11BaghpatGEN10-AprRLD Ajit SinghBJP
12GhaziabadGEN10-AprBJPAAP + cong
13Gautam Buddha NagarGEN10-AprBJPSP
14Bulandshahr(SC)10-Aprbjp
15AligarhGEN10-AprBJPSP
16Hathras(SC)24-AprBSP
17MathuraGEN24-AprTough fight RLD Vs BJP
18Agra(SC)24-AprBJPSP
19Fatehpur SikriGEN24-AprRLD Amar Singhany one
20FirozabadGEN24-AprBJPBSP
21MainpuriGEN24-AprSP Safe seat
22EtahGEN24-AprBJPSP
23BadaunGEN17-AprBSP
24AonlaGEN17-AprBJP
25BareillyGEN17-AprBJPSP
26PilibhitGEN17-AprBJPSP
27Shahjahanpur(SC)17-Aprany one BSP, SP, BJP
28KheriGEN17-AprBJPBSP
29DhaurahraGEN30-AprBJP
30SitapurGEN30-AprBJP
31Hardoi(SC)24-Aprany one BSP, SP, BJP
32Misrikh(SC)30-Aprtough to call
33UnnaoGEN30-AprBJP
34Mohanlalganj(SC)30-AprSP
35LucknowGEN30-AprBJP Safe seat
36Rae BareliGEN30-AprCongBJP
37AmethiGEN7-MayCongBJP
38SultanpurGEN7-MayBJPSP
39PratapgarhGEN7-Maytough fight ong, SP
40FarrukhabadGEN24-AprBJPSalman Khurseed on fourth
41Etawah(SC)24-AprSPBJP
42KannaujGEN24-AprSPBJP
43KanpurGEN30-AprBJPSri Prakash Jaiswal
44AkbarpurGEN24-AprBJPcongress
45Jalaun(SC)30-Aprclose
46JhansiGEN30-AprBJP
47HamirpurGEN30-Aprany one BSP, SP, BJP
48BandaGEN30-Aprfight to close
49FatehpurGEN30-AprBJP
50Kaushambi(SC)7-Mayany one BSP, SP, BJP
51PhulpurGEN7-Maytough to predict four cornered
52AllahabadGEN7-MayBJPSP
53Barabanki(SC)30-AprBJPCong
54FaizabadGEN7-MaySPBJP
55Ambedkar NagarGEN7-MayBSPSP
56Bahraich(SC)7-MayBJPSP
57KaiserganjGEN7-MayBJP
58ShravastiGEN7-Maybjp
59GondaGEN7-MayBJPBeni Prasad Verma loose
60DomariyaganjGEN12-MayBJP
61BastiGEN7-Maytough to call
62Sant Kabir NagarGEN7-Maytough to call
63MaharajganjGEN12-MayBJP upper hand but tough fight
64GorakhpurGEN12-MayBJPSP
65Kushi NagarGEN12-MayBJPRPN Singh
66DeoriaGEN12-MayBJPSP
67Bansgaon(SC)12-Maytough fight
68Lalganj(SC)12-Maybjp
69AzamgarhGEN12-MaySPBJP
70GhosiGEN12-MayMukhtar Ansari
71SalempurGEN12-MayBJP
72BalliaGEN12-Maytough fightnot easy
72JaunpurGEN12-MayBJP
74Machhlishahr(SC)12-Maytough fight
75GhazipurGEN12-MayBJP
76ChandauliGEN12-MayBJP
77VaranasiGEN12-MayBJPNo One in fight (most will loose deposit)
78BhadohiGEN7-Maybjp
79MirzapurGEN12-Maybjp+
80Robertsganj
(SC)
12-May
bjp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> Bhai padhna ho padho ,nahi mat padho :|



Maine release wale din hi khareed li thi bhai.. aur parh chuka hoon.. I was just advising against posting the link on public forum like this. Anyway its your decision..


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Maine release wale din hi khareed li thi bhai.. aur parh chuka hoon.. I was just advising against posting the link on public forum like this. Anyway its your decision..



Maine delete kar die sare link :|


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> *Uttar Pradesh Seat Wise Projections: By @ganeshmahnar*
> 
> *About the Author: *
> 
> Ganesh Mahnar is a keen observer of Indian Political System. He is by qualification a Natural Resource Economist, working on Livelihood enhancement in Rural India. He respects integrity and honesty in every walk of life. Has agreed to provide data for this post for Politicalbaaba.
> 
> http://www.politicalbaaba.com
> thanks him for his gesture and good work.
> Twitter handle ganeshmahnar
> 
> Ganesh Manhar predicts 47 seats for BJP+ (including Apna Dal). 18 seats have very close contest and are tough to predict according to him. Views expressed by the author are personal.
> 
> Politicalbaaba estimates 38 seats for NDA, 12 seats for Samajwadi Party, 18 seats for Bahujan Samaj Party, 9 seats for Congress, 2 for Others and 1 for AAP.
> 
> S. No.ConstituencyCategoryPolling DateWinning PartyRunner Up
> 1SaharanpurGEN10-AprTough Fight BJP & cong
> 2KairanaGEN10-AprBJP
> 3MuzaffarnagarGEN10-AprBJP
> 4BijnorGEN10-AprBJPRLD
> 5Nagina(SC)17-AprBJP
> 6MoradabadGEN17-AprTough Fight BJP & BSPAnyone
> 7RampurGEN17-AprSPCong
> 8SambhalGEN17-AprBJPSP
> 9AmrohaGEN17-AprBJPBSP
> 10MeerutGEN10-AprBJPSP
> 11BaghpatGEN10-AprRLD Ajit SinghBJP
> 12GhaziabadGEN10-AprBJPAAP + cong
> 13Gautam Buddha NagarGEN10-AprBJPSP
> 14Bulandshahr(SC)10-Aprbjp
> 15AligarhGEN10-AprBJPSP
> 16Hathras(SC)24-AprBSP
> 17MathuraGEN24-AprTough fight RLD Vs BJP
> 18Agra(SC)24-AprBJPSP
> 19Fatehpur SikriGEN24-AprRLD Amar Singhany one
> 20FirozabadGEN24-AprBJPBSP
> 21MainpuriGEN24-AprSP Safe seat
> 22EtahGEN24-AprBJPSP
> 23BadaunGEN17-AprBSP
> 24AonlaGEN17-AprBJP
> 25BareillyGEN17-AprBJPSP
> 26PilibhitGEN17-AprBJPSP
> 27Shahjahanpur(SC)17-Aprany one BSP, SP, BJP
> 28KheriGEN17-AprBJPBSP
> 29DhaurahraGEN30-AprBJP
> 30SitapurGEN30-AprBJP
> 31Hardoi(SC)24-Aprany one BSP, SP, BJP
> 32Misrikh(SC)30-Aprtough to call
> 33UnnaoGEN30-AprBJP
> 34Mohanlalganj(SC)30-AprSP
> 35LucknowGEN30-AprBJP Safe seat
> 36Rae BareliGEN30-AprCongBJP
> 37AmethiGEN7-MayCongBJP
> 38SultanpurGEN7-MayBJPSP
> 39PratapgarhGEN7-Maytough fight ong, SP
> 40FarrukhabadGEN24-AprBJPSalman Khurseed on fourth
> 41Etawah(SC)24-AprSPBJP
> 42KannaujGEN24-AprSPBJP
> 43KanpurGEN30-AprBJPSri Prakash Jaiswal
> 44AkbarpurGEN24-AprBJPcongress
> 45Jalaun(SC)30-Aprclose
> 46JhansiGEN30-AprBJP
> 47HamirpurGEN30-Aprany one BSP, SP, BJP
> 48BandaGEN30-Aprfight to close
> 49FatehpurGEN30-AprBJP
> 50Kaushambi(SC)7-Mayany one BSP, SP, BJP
> 51PhulpurGEN7-Maytough to predict four cornered
> 52AllahabadGEN7-MayBJPSP
> 53Barabanki(SC)30-AprBJPCong
> 54FaizabadGEN7-MaySPBJP
> 55Ambedkar NagarGEN7-MayBSPSP
> 56Bahraich(SC)7-MayBJPSP
> 57KaiserganjGEN7-MayBJP
> 58ShravastiGEN7-Maybjp
> 59GondaGEN7-MayBJPBeni Prasad Verma loose
> 60DomariyaganjGEN12-MayBJP
> 61BastiGEN7-Maytough to call
> 62Sant Kabir NagarGEN7-Maytough to call
> 63MaharajganjGEN12-MayBJP upper hand but tough fight
> 64GorakhpurGEN12-MayBJPSP
> 65Kushi NagarGEN12-MayBJPRPN Singh
> 66DeoriaGEN12-MayBJPSP
> 67Bansgaon(SC)12-Maytough fight
> 68Lalganj(SC)12-Maybjp
> 69AzamgarhGEN12-MaySPBJP
> 70GhosiGEN12-MayMukhtar Ansari
> 71SalempurGEN12-MayBJP
> 72BalliaGEN12-Maytough fightnot easy
> 72JaunpurGEN12-MayBJP
> 74Machhlishahr(SC)12-Maytough fight
> 75GhazipurGEN12-MayBJP
> 76ChandauliGEN12-MayBJP
> 77VaranasiGEN12-MayBJPNo One in fight (most will loose deposit)
> 78BhadohiGEN7-Maybjp
> 79MirzapurGEN12-Maybjp+
> 80Robertsganj
> (SC)
> 12-May
> bjp



BJP should get minimum 40 seats to maximum of 58 seats


----------



## Prometheus

Wife of BJP candidate Vinod Khanna (Gurdaspur) says his husband is from congress.............lol


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GreenFoe

Amir Mir clearly names ISI in attack ,Hamid had been attacked before because of his Baluchistan conference .



Sidak said:


>



LOL Prashant Azad Kashmir bhooshan Super Massive Rally

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

Akali candidate from Anandpur Sahib "Prem Singh Chandumajra" faced protests when he went for election campaign ..........lol

Roj ka kaam ho geya hai...........bechare Akali/BJP





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=766928426685088


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> Amir Mir clearly names ISI in attack ,Hamid had been attacked before because of his Baluchistan conference .
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Prashant Azad Kashmir bhooshan Super Massive Rally



another mega rally in MP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> Amir Mir clearly names ISI in attack ,Hamid had been attacked before because of his Baluchistan conference .
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Prashant Azad Kashmir bhooshan Super Massive Rally




बहुत क्रांतिकारी, बहुत ही क्रांतिकारी!

आप (AAP ) पार्टी के आधिकारिक पेज(Official ) के मुताबिक अरविन्द केज़रीवाल बनारस में मफलर पहन कर चुनाव प्रचार कर रहे है वो भी गर्मी में स्वेटर पहनकर क्या बात है ?

यकीन नहीं तोह खुद देख लीजिये

Fake photo of Banaras

AAP official pages spreading Lies This picture is projected by AAP official page as Arvind is greeted in Banars.......But as always AAP IT people playing bluff and fail to understand MAFULAR.. 

Check actual photo which is projected by AAP official page from banaras. 

Clean Sweep: Delhi's Brooming Revolution | Vocativ

Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

AAM ADMI PARTY tops on the list With *847 Criminal Cases* on their Candidates,

Criminal Cases against AAP Candidates
Candidate Constituency Party Criminal Case
1 Udayakumar S.P. KANNIYAKUMARI AAP 382
2 M.Pushparayan THOOTHUKKUDI AAP 380
3 Bhapkar Maruti Sahebrao MAVAL AAP 18
4 Narendra Mohanty KANDHAMAL AAP 9
5 Medha Patkar MUMBAI NORTH EAST AAP 9
6 Narayan Gundu Powar KOLHAPUR AAP 6
7 Dayamani Barla KHUNTI AAP 5
8 Yogesh Kumar SAHARANPUR AAP 4
9 Raghunathdada Patil HATKANANGLE AAP 4
10 Rachna Dhingra BHOPAL AAP 3
11 Santosh Bharti DAMOH AAP 3
12 Chatap Wamanrao Sadashiv CHANDRAPUR AAP 3
13 Dr. Himanshu Singh MEERUT AAP 3
14 Ashutosh CHANDNI CHOWK AAP 3
15 Kailash Awasya KHARGONE AAP 2
16 Alok Agarwal KHANDWA AAP 2
17 Sarika NAGINA AAP 2
18 Kumar Chandra Mardi JAMSHEDPUR AAP 2
19 Ware Subhash Shankarrao PUNE AAP 2
20 Paras Dada Saklecha MANDSOUR AAP 2
21 Jagdish Singh SATNA AAP 2
22 Amar Nath Pandey KORBA AAP 2
23 Soni Soree BASTAR AAP 2
24 Naveen Jaihind ROHTAK AAP 1
25 Narayan Chandra Jena BHADRAK AAP 1
26 Ghulam Kundanam KARAKAT AAP 1
27 Binod Kumar Das JAMUI AAP 1
28 Ravi.P TIRUCHIRAPPALLI AAP 1
29 Satya Narayan Mahar KALAHANDI AAP 1
30 Lakshmi FATEHPUR SIKRI AAP 1
31 Bibhaker Jha KATIHAR AAP 1
32 Vijay Kumar Chourasiya KODARMA AAP 1
33 Velaram UDAIPUR AAP 1
34 Pon Chandran. COIMBATORE AAP 1
35 Rajeev Agrawal PILIBHIT AAP 1
36 Shazia Ilmi Malik GHAZIABAD AAP 1
37 Dr.Prashant Tripathi RAJGARH AAP 1
38 Gopal Paharia BHARATPUR AAP 1
39 Sandeep Tiwari RAIPUR AAP 1
40 Mithalesh Kumar Mahto HAZARIBAGH AAP 1
41 Prabhat Kumar Mahanty ASKA AAP 1
42 Shylock P.V. PONNANI AAP 1
43 Deepali Sayyad AHMEDNAGAR AAP 1
44 Atul Mishra SAGAR AAP 1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> बहुत क्रांतिकारी, बहुत ही क्रांतिकारी!
> 
> आप (AAP ) पार्टी के आधिकारिक पेज(Official ) के मुताबिक अरविन्द केज़रीवाल बनारस में मफलर पहन कर चुनाव प्रचार कर रहे है वो भी गर्मी में स्वेटर पहनकर क्या बात है ?
> 
> यकीन नहीं तोह खुद देख लीजिये
> 
> Fake photo of Banaras
> 
> AAP official pages spreading Lies This picture is projected by AAP official page as Arvind is greeted in Banars.......But as always AAP IT people playing bluff and fail to understand MAFULAR..
> 
> Check actual photo which is projected by AAP official page from banaras.
> 
> Clean Sweep: Delhi's Brooming Revolution | Vocativ
> 
> Facebook



Thats AAP jalandhar page mate...............not AAP official page........... and for ur kind info..............its not verified to be a official page..............

another thing................even AAP gurdaspur has 5 different pages started by people........



GreenFoe said:


> AAM ADMI PARTY tops on the list With *847 Criminal Cases* on their Candidates,
> 
> Criminal Cases against AAP Candidates
> Candidate Constituency Party Criminal Case
> 1 Udayakumar S.P. KANNIYAKUMARI AAP 382
> 2 M.Pushparayan THOOTHUKKUDI AAP 380
> 3 Bhapkar Maruti Sahebrao MAVAL AAP 18
> 4 Narendra Mohanty KANDHAMAL AAP 9
> 5 Medha Patkar MUMBAI NORTH EAST AAP 9
> 6 Narayan Gundu Powar KOLHAPUR AAP 6
> 7 Dayamani Barla KHUNTI AAP 5
> 8 Yogesh Kumar SAHARANPUR AAP 4
> 9 Raghunathdada Patil HATKANANGLE AAP 4
> 10 Rachna Dhingra BHOPAL AAP 3
> 11 Santosh Bharti DAMOH AAP 3
> 12 Chatap Wamanrao Sadashiv CHANDRAPUR AAP 3
> 13 Dr. Himanshu Singh MEERUT AAP 3
> 14 Ashutosh CHANDNI CHOWK AAP 3
> 15 Kailash Awasya KHARGONE AAP 2
> 16 Alok Agarwal KHANDWA AAP 2
> 17 Sarika NAGINA AAP 2
> 18 Kumar Chandra Mardi JAMSHEDPUR AAP 2
> 19 Ware Subhash Shankarrao PUNE AAP 2
> 20 Paras Dada Saklecha MANDSOUR AAP 2
> 21 Jagdish Singh SATNA AAP 2
> 22 Amar Nath Pandey KORBA AAP 2
> 23 Soni Soree BASTAR AAP 2
> 24 Naveen Jaihind ROHTAK AAP 1
> 25 Narayan Chandra Jena BHADRAK AAP 1
> 26 Ghulam Kundanam KARAKAT AAP 1
> 27 Binod Kumar Das JAMUI AAP 1
> 28 Ravi.P TIRUCHIRAPPALLI AAP 1
> 29 Satya Narayan Mahar KALAHANDI AAP 1
> 30 Lakshmi FATEHPUR SIKRI AAP 1
> 31 Bibhaker Jha KATIHAR AAP 1
> 32 Vijay Kumar Chourasiya KODARMA AAP 1
> 33 Velaram UDAIPUR AAP 1
> 34 Pon Chandran. COIMBATORE AAP 1
> 35 Rajeev Agrawal PILIBHIT AAP 1
> 36 Shazia Ilmi Malik GHAZIABAD AAP 1
> 37 Dr.Prashant Tripathi RAJGARH AAP 1
> 38 Gopal Paharia BHARATPUR AAP 1
> 39 Sandeep Tiwari RAIPUR AAP 1
> 40 Mithalesh Kumar Mahto HAZARIBAGH AAP 1
> 41 Prabhat Kumar Mahanty ASKA AAP 1
> 42 Shylock P.V. PONNANI AAP 1
> 43 Deepali Sayyad AHMEDNAGAR AAP 1
> 44 Atul Mishra SAGAR AAP 1




does any of those cases involve drug smuggling??? ................Akali candidate from ludhiana is accused of drugs smuggling.

and mate shazia ilmi , ashotosh etc have cases such as violation of 144 ...........


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> does any of those cases involve drug smuggling??? ................Akali candidate from ludhiana is accused of drugs smuggling.
> 
> and mate shazia ilmi , ashotosh etc have cases such as violation of 144 ...........



  and all others are rapists ?

Your candidates have charges like 
*MURDER *
*ATTEMPT TO MURDER*

*Meet the odisha candidate with 28 Criminal cases*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

I never knew that Anandpur sahib have so open support for AAP that people made Akali candidate ran away ......xD

some points about AAP candidate from Anandpur Sahib

Advocate Shergill

He is the advocate of sikh farmers from Kush (Gujarat) ....he won case against gujarat govt. and saved land of these sikh farmers to be sold to Adani at just 1 rs / meter...............sadly gujarat govt. didnt leave the matter here and has filed case in supreme court against order of gujarat high court.....

And Mr. Modi said non of sikh farmers are made to leave gujarat !!!!! then who the hell is Shergill???



GreenFoe said:


> and all others are rapists ?
> 
> Your candidates have charges like
> *MURDER *
> *ATTEMPT TO MURDER*
> 
> *Meet the odisha candidate with 28 Criminal cases*




for ur kind info his candidature has been cancelled....................and it was announced by Manish sisodia on ABP news show "ASAR" while talking with Amir khan


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

abbe yaar ......kya karte ho..............keep urself updated mate


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


>



wtf .....


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> for ur kind info his candidature has been cancelled....................and it was announced by Manish sisodia on ABP news show "ASAR" while talking with Amir khan



Kitne cancel Karoge ?Yaha to Bharmar he lol

*Extortion,Assault -*
*GHULAM KUNDANAM*


*Attempt to Murder *
*M.PUSHPARAYAN*


*Attempt to Murder *
*SARIKA*

Tu jitne bole utne case nikal dunga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Kitne cancel Karoge ?Yaha to Bharmar he lol
> 
> *Extortion,Assault -*
> *GHULAM KUNDANAM*
> 
> 
> *Attempt to Murder *
> *M.PUSHPARAYAN*
> 
> *Attempt to Murder *
> *SARIKA*
> 
> Tu jitne bole utne case nikal dunga



Sab ka kar denge..............

There is a complaint system on AAP website....where they collect reviews about ur local candidates.........inform them about the wrong candidates...........and it has worked before , so it will work again...............go do it


----------



## Star Wars

@GreenFoe Any predictions on how many seats BJP is expecting out of the 230 seats which are done ?


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> Sab ka kar denge..............
> 
> There is a complaint system on AAP website....where they collect reviews about ur local candidates.........inform them about the wrong candidates...........and it has worked before , so it will work again...............go do it



Waise Saaf to tum ho hi gaye ho delhi LS ME  Baki Modiji ake kar denge 

Why should i complaint to fake anti india thugs ? Dena hi nahi tha ! itna bade chutia ho kya?

Kaha gayi saaf rajneeti ? 


LAAL SALAM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

@GreenFoe got it .... thanks!!!


----------



## GreenFoe

Star Wars said:


> @GreenFoe Any predictions on how many seats BJP is expecting out of the 230 seats which are done ?



Very Good so far ,If momentum continues BJP 230-240 :|

P.S-1.I got indication from Rajnaths comment 
2.Amit shah giving 19/21 in UP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

Akali/Bjp manifesto for 2012 had following stuff

1) laptop for all 11 and 12 students -----------not given
2) 1000 rs per month for all unemployed ----------not given ( mind u there are over 50 lakh unemployed youth in Punjab)

3) Give 10 lakh jobs ------ lolwa -----not even 1000 jobs given so far
4) poor will get plots in villages ----- now they dont even talk about it
5) sports stadium in each city----- only made one in Bathinda
6)free gas connections to poor........not fullfilled

7) metro in Ludhiana ----------best metro ever made.............we cant even see it


----------



## GreenFoe

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Thanti TV Interview of Modi *


கேள்விக்கென்ன பதில்

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars

GreenFoe said:


> Very Good so far ,If momentum continues BJP 230-240 :|
> 
> P.S-1.I got indication from Rajnaths comment
> 2.Amit shah giving 19/21 in UP




What about Congress , how much are they expecting ? I want them to get less than 90 so that it becomes impossible for them to make a govt. or even support a third front govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Rahul Gandhi asking for another chance to UPA .......because even "Mario" gets 3 chances

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> Rahul Gandhi asking for another chance to UPA .......because even "Mario" gets 3 chances



As if 57 years wasn't enough , did he really say "even Mario gets 3 chances" ???


----------



## GreenFoe

Chanda SCAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

jaatram said:


> yeah ram ram ... bhai jaan
> 
> 
> who is rajdeep ?


Rajdeep Sardesai CNNibn EDITOR


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> Akali/Bjp manifesto for 2012 had following stuff
> 
> 1) laptop for all 11 and 12 students -----------not given
> 2) 1000 rs per month for all unemployed ----------not given ( mind u there are over 50 lakh unemployed youth in Punjab)
> 
> 3) Give 10 lakh jobs ------ lolwa -----not even 1000 jobs given so far
> 4) poor will get plots in villages ----- now they dont even talk about it
> 5) sports stadium in each city----- only made one in Bathinda
> 6)free gas connections to poor........not fullfilled
> 
> 7) metro in Ludhiana ----------best metro ever made.............we cant even see it



Don't tell me AAP will give any of these.. We have seen them in Delhi so please stop fooling people..

I am just hoping Akalis will do better post this elections or BJP will force them to act on the real issues..

AAP is no solution to anything.. They will only give you Dharnas and after some time probably will start supporting Khalistani cause..


----------



## jha

GreenFoe said:


> Chanda SCAM



Is baar Jindal saab bhi haar rahe hain aur Kejriwal bhi... Dono ka investigation hoga...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Is Damaad ki to khair nahi hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

@GreenFoe @Roybot @AugenBlick @Tridibans 
wassup with this identical avatar pics? Conphooj kar rahe ho tum log aam janta ko!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> @GreenFoe @Roybot @AugenBlick @Tridibans
> wassup with this identical avatar pics? Conphooj kar rahe ho tum log aam janta ko!


16th May ko hum bhi apna avatar change karenge ek din ke liye!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Hind warrior said:


> What's your problem, getting my thread banned?


Don't bring your divisive casteist $h!t here. If you want to praise the Ranvir Sena, take a hike to somewhere else.


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> 16th May ko hum bhi apna avatar change karenge ek din ke liye!



Please don't change into the same pic used by them.

In fact, instead of the Lotus, this plant'll suit you better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Indischer said:


> @GreenFoe @Roybot @AugenBlick @Tridibans
> wassup with this identical avatar pics? Conphooj kar rahe ho tum log aam janta ko!


To show support for BJP.
I suggest you do the same


----------



## Roybot

Indischer said:


> @GreenFoe @Roybot @AugenBlick @Tridibans
> wassup with this identical avatar pics? Conphooj kar rahe ho tum log aam janta ko!



Saare Indians ka ek avatar, abki baar Modi sarkar. So you better fall in line

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jbond197

As expected...

Re-poll recommended at 25 polling stations in Bihar


----------



## Indischer

Hind warrior said:


> We are not casteist, we are standing up for ourselves. Have you ever been to Bihar or know the ground realities?


What ground realities? That the dalits don't even have _ek bigha zameen_ and your Ranvir Sena landlords have hundreds of acres? And that this status quo is being challenged under a new India which you don't like?



Roybot said:


> Saare Indians ka ek avatar, abki baar Modi sarkar. So you better fall in line



Sabse accha tha Dravid kyunki usme nahi tha ahankar...abki baar Modi Sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Indischer said:


> What ground realities? That the dalits don't even have _ek bigha zameen_ and your Ranvir Sena landlords have hundreds of acres? And that this status quo is being challenged under a new India which you don't like?



Lets leave this discussion for other time mate, if we go by that logic, dalits should also snatch away the multi billion dollars and real estate in the cities of industrialists and businessmen, why should the landed farmers only bear the brunt. 

But as I said in the other thread, this guy(most prolly a congressi/communist) has ulterior motives, and that is make a dent in BJP's "backward" caste vote bank. We are smart enough to not fall for his divide and rule tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Hind warrior said:


> These Yadavs and Naxals started this. They massacred innocent Bhumihars and other land owners out of jealousy.
> Look up the massacres of Bhumihars and Rajputs in Bihar, in one case 42 Rajputs were killed by Naxals and Yadavs and there women beheaded.
> Just look it up, the whole point of the Ranvir Sena is protection of upper castes. Most massacres committed by Ravir Sena are actually carried out by Naxals who then shift the blame on us.



Nice try. Nobody's buying this though. If you start glorifying Ranvir Sena here, I'll report them to the mods. They'll see what needs to be done.


----------



## Angry Bird

Hind warrior said:


> These Yadavs and Naxals started this. They massacred innocent Bhumihars and other land owners out of jealousy.
> Look up the massacres of Bhumihars and Rajputs in Bihar, in one case 42 Rajputs were killed by Naxals and Yadavs and there women beheaded.
> Just look it up, the whole point of the Ranvir Sena is protection of upper castes. Most massacres committed by Ravir Sena are actually carried out by Naxals who then shift the blame on us.



Karate hai tumhar b kuch,Modi sarkar aane dejiye pandey ji.kuch hai din ki to baat hai.ekuta paan to lana


----------



## Star Wars

Hind warrior said:


> What part of this is so hard to believe? I bet you are just some sickular in the metro who thinks he is high and mighty by protecting the "poor and oppressed dalits".



please provide source to your claims ...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Angry Bird said:


> Karate hai tumhar b kuch,Modi sarkar aane dejiye pandey ji.kuch hai din ki to baat hai.*ekuta* paan to lana



Ektho ?


----------



## Indischer

Roybot said:


> Lets leave this discussion for other time mate, if we go by that logic, dalits should also snatch away the multi billion dollars and real estate in the cities of industrialists and businessmen, why should the landed farmers only bear the brunt.
> 
> But as I said in the other thread, this guy(most prolly a congressi/communist) has ulterior motives, and that is make a dent in BJP's "backward" caste vote bank. We are smart enough to not fall for his divide and rule tactics.



You know it just as well that Dalits in the cities are not treated in the same way as the countryside, plus the kind of opportunities they get in the cities simply cannot be compared to the rural areas. A Dalit can always hope to do well in business and perhaps build an industrial empire from scratch, but he can never hope to become a Zamindar in Bihar.

But Yes, you're right at some level as well. This will be my last post on that topic here. We'll save it for a more meaningful and relevant discussion for later.


----------



## Angry Bird

chak de INDIA said:


> Ektho ?



master ji ki kaksha se bunk maare rehte the hum budbak, ab upar neeche to ho hi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Angry Bird said:


> master ji ki kaksha se bunk maare rehte the hum budbak, a*b upar neeche to ho hi*.



kya bole ?


----------



## Indischer

Hind warrior said:


> What part of this is so hard to believe? I bet you are just some sickular in the metro who thinks he is high and mighty by protecting the "poor and oppressed dalits".



Yes, I'm a sickular metro guy who loves to protect the minorities and dalits. But you're free to report me for that if that's broken any forum rules. Meanwhile, I'll report you everytime you'll glorify a banned terrorist militia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Hind warrior said:


> Can't post links I'm afraid,



ka hui ba ? kahe ghabda rahe ho ?


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> As expected...
> 
> Re-poll recommended at 25 polling stations in Bihar



Major scam in and around Pune.. more than 100,000 voters could not vote. Will be interesting if something is done for this also.


----------



## Angry Bird

Hind warrior said:


> Yeh kohn Hindi heh?



yea hum zameendaro ki hindi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

For those interested to know.. Ranveer Sena has fielded its founder's son at the behest of a party to act as vote katwa for BJP..


----------



## Indischer

jha said:


> For the interested persons.. Ranveer Sena has fielded its founder's son on the behest of a party to act as vote katwa for BJP..


One of those harmful well-wishers I see, kinda like Raj Thackrey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> For the interested persons.. Ranveer Sena has fielded its founder's son on the behest of a party to act as vote katwa for BJP..



You mean in favor of BJP. right?


----------



## jha

Indischer said:


> One of those harmful well-wishers I see, kinda like Raj Thackrey.



Exactly...



jbond197 said:


> You mean in favor of BJP. right?



Nope.. Just the opposite... To snatch upper caste voters from BJP..


----------



## Angry Bird

Hind warrior said:


> Aap ek ajiba vyakti heh.


 aapne vote daal diya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Hind warrior said:


> Yes, BJP. Aur aap?



RJD, hum yadav hai na,


----------



## Angry Bird

Hind warrior said:


> You are very clever, I must give you that.



Why ?


----------



## Angry Bird

Hind warrior said:


> I know you are not Yadav, aap mujhe samapana kare rahe heh.



Mahodaya humne bhi Modi Jee ko hi diya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Guys this is not kitty party / cast vs cast thread. Can we please have some election related news!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

AugenBlick said:


> Guys this is not *kitty party* / cast vs cast thread. Can we please have some election related news!!!



Hehehe...


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> To show support for BJP.
> I suggest you do the same


I changed Profile pic lol .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) is upbeat about the second phase of polling that concluded in 11 more seats in Uttar Pradesh on Thursday. But the picture did not seem so rosy in Bihar.

In the 11 largely Muslim-dominated seats in Uttar Pradesh where ballots were cast on Thursday, the voter turnout was higher than in 2009 — from 55.09 per cent in the last Lok Sabha elections to 62.52 per cent this time. The BJP claimed a consolidation of support for its Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.

“This is a one-sided election,” BJP’s General Secretary and UP in-charge, Amit Shah, told _Business Line_. “In the first phase, of the 10 seats polled, the BJP is winning all ten. In the phase conducted yesterday, we are winning eight out of 11 seats.”

The BJP’s argument is that the Rashtriya Lok Dal (RLD) and the Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP), the traditionally strong political parties in the region stretching from Delhi in seats such as Bulanshehr, Muzaffarnagar, Kairana, Nagina and Baghpat, are losing their base vote to the BJP.

The BJP claims the Jats in the case of Ajit Singh-led RLD and the Dalits in the case of Mayawati’s BSP, have moved towards them this time. This is largely being attributed to the communal riots that took place in Muzaffarnagar and Shamli last year.

*Muslim vote*

Furthermore, the Muslim vote is not a homogenised block. In the Muslim-concentrated seats such as Moradabad and Rampur, which have very rarely been won by the BJP, the SP, the BSP as well as the Congress, have fielded Muslim candidates. The community vote, therefore, is getting split giving the BJP a chance to wrest seats where Muslim concentration is more than 40 per cent.

“In Moradabad, the contest is between Haji Yaqub Qureshi of the BSP and the BJP. But the SP and the Congress too have Muslim candidates. There will be some split in the community vote,” said Mohd. Shamshad Hussain, an activist who has worked in the rehabilitation camps after the riots forced people to leave their villages in Muzaffarnagar.

A classic case of the split in traditional bastions is Baghpat, where the RLD chief Ajit Singh faces a tough contest from Satyapal Singh of the BJP. “We believe Ajit Singh will eventually prevail, but the very fact that the BJP is in contest in seats like Rampur, Moradabad and Baghpat shows how well the party is doing this time,” said a BJP leader from western UP.

In Bihar, where the polling percentage was 39.30 per cent to 54 per cent in the seven constituencies where elections were held on Thursday, the JD(U) seemed to struggle to retain the five seats it currently holds. In 2009, the JD(U) had emerged victorious in Munger, Nalanda, Pataliputra, Arrah and Jahanabad.

By the party’s own internal assessment, it is likely to be in the third position in these seven constituencies. “The fight is between the RJD and the BJP here,” a top JD(U) leader said.

The BJP and the RJD had won one seat each — Patna Sahib and Buxar — in 2009. But this time round, the RJD’s hopes have been raised, owing to the high polling percentage among the Muslims and the Yadavs. Reports from the State say that there was aggressive voting among both the groups. “If there was a Modi wave, it should have been reflected in the voting percentage at least in the cities. It’s a wave for a secular India,” RJD spokesperson Mrityunjay Tiwari said.

Buxar, where the turnout was about 57 per cent , political workers across the parties said Yadav and Muslim votes were polled much more than the upper caste votes. In Pataliputra, where Lalu Prasad’s daughter Misa Bharati is the RJD candidate, the party was worried of a turnout of over 60 per cent which was expected to harm her chances. But the polling percentage has excited party workers. “In Pataliputra it will be a cakewalk for us,” Tiwari said.

Altogetherit was a mixed bag in the Hindi heartland. While the BJP has done well in the first two rounds of polling, the party is expecting a tough contest in the coming rounds, especially in Central UP where candidate selection has been a cause of worry for the party.

BJP feels it has done well in 2nd phase of polling in UP | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

India Today Group-Cicero survey AP&TN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Star Wars said:


> please provide source to your claims ...



It is true.

Maoist Communist Centre - Left Wing Extremism, India, South Asia Terrorism Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

This is the way Arvind Kejriwalji should be greeted.. kudos to BHU guys for the courage..





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1483496688528525

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Don't tell me AAP will give any of these.. We have seen them in Delhi so please stop fooling people..
> 
> I am just hoping Akalis will do better post this elections or BJP will force them to act on the real issues..
> 
> AAP is no solution to anything.. They will only give you Dharnas and after some time probably will start supporting Khalistani cause..




do u think guys like Bhagwant Mann or Chotepur or Phoolkha can do Dharnas???

Chotepur is a Hardcore Polititian .......with lots of experiance.

whatever the AAP people in Punjab are .................atleast they are not drug smugglers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

A figure of speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Elections 2014 Nitish set to pay heavily for break with BJP - Page 1 | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Well I just pray for BJP not to win otherwise there there are hard times ahead for India and stability of South Asia.

India will probably be destroyed in nuclear blast if BJP does anything stupid


----------



## NKVD

Icewolf said:


> Well I just pray for BJP not to win otherwise there there are hard times ahead for India and stability of South Asia.
> 
> India will probably be destroyed in nuclear blast if BJP does anything stupid


Pakistan will vapourized in the thin Air if they Even move there muscle

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dem!god

Icewolf said:


> Well I just pray for BJP not to win otherwise there there are hard times ahead for India and stability of South Asia.
> 
> India will probably be destroyed in nuclear blast if BJP does anything stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Icewolf said:


> Well I just pray for BJP not to win otherwise there there are hard times ahead for India and stability of South Asia.
> 
> India will probably be destroyed in nuclear blast if BJP does anything stupid



aha....my brother ICEWOLF worried about INDIA????


----------



## Vinod2070

arp2041 said:


> aha....my brother ICEWOLF worried about INDIA????



Well they will likely need to go back to their Yemen. Good for them.


----------



## Tridibans

Icewolf said:


> Well I just pray for BJP not to win otherwise there there are hard times ahead for India and stability of South Asia.
> 
> India will probably be destroyed in nuclear blast if BJP does anything stupid



Thanks for your concerns, but seriously, we Indians don't need it. 

Only Countries like Pakistan/ BD/ UK/ USA are concerned. I wonder why? All our traditional allies like Russia, SE Asia, and infact China are supporting Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> aha....my brother ICEWOLF worried about INDIA????


He is not worried about India..he is worried about himself. He knows if Modi becomes PM his ice will break & he & his ilk will evaporate in thin air.


----------



## arp2041

@jha @GreenFoe are we forgetting that Apna Dal is now the ally of BJP? Crucial for Varanasi seat.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

@cheekybird Rahul gets kissed again, this time by a male supporter! - The Congress scion got mobbed in Murshidabad on Saturday after his campaign rally in the district. 






Rahul Gandhi gets kissed again, this time by a male supporter in Murshidabad! : West Bengal, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tridibans

Sidak said:


> @cheekybird Rahul gets kissed again, this time by a male supporter! - The Congress scion got mobbed in Murshidabad on Saturday after his campaign rally in the district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul Gandhi gets kissed again, this time by a male supporter in Murshidabad! : West Bengal, News - India Today



Now I know the reason behind Rahul's stand on article 377.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Tridibans said:


> Now I know the reason behind Rahul's stand on article 377.



    and why he is single.   j/k

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Elections 2014 Nitish set to pay heavily for break with BJP - Page 1 | Firstpost



With fall of NItish and Lalu in legal trouble i wonder if this can be an opportunity for BJP to get inroads into Bihar ....


----------



## Tridibans

arp2041 said:


> @jha @GreenFoe are we forgetting that Apna Dal is now the ally of BJP? Crucial for Varanasi seat.............




Adding to that, there is AAP in the picture too. Hence, the "secular" votes are now split 4-way.... BSP, SP, INC and AAP. Even if BJP can maintain the 2009 percentage, it will be a landslide victory (with incresed voting this time).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

_In Varanasi, Kejriwal taunts Modi, says Gujarat CM will vanish after polls._
_




In Varanasi, Arvind Kejriwal taunts Narendra Modi, says Gujarat CM will vanish after polls - The Times of India

_
AK-49 Every Leader is not a Quitter Like you.  At least he will last more than 49 days. I can bet!


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> @jha @GreenFoe are we forgetting that Apna Dal is now the ally of BJP? Crucial for Varanasi seat.............



Am seeing a number of tweets where they are saying that Apna dal has been broken by AAP . don't know how far this is true.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457037372387905536


----------



## Parul




----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Android said:


>



That man is absolutely devoid of any decency.


----------



## arp2041

madhu_greenleaf said:


> That man is absolutely devoid of any decency.



His wife just died few months ago.........??


----------



## JanjaWeed

Android said:


>


That look says it all... what a pervy perverson!


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

arp2041 said:


> His wife just died few months ago.........??



Murdered. Waiting for Dr. Swamy to skin him alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Anyone here has access to Praveen Patil's site..?


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> Anyone here has access to Praveen Patil's site..?



who is he?


----------



## AugenBlick

Icewolf said:


> Well I just pray for BJP not to win otherwise there there are hard times ahead for India and stability of South Asia.
> India will probably be destroyed in nuclear blast if BJP does anything stupid


We will make sure to vaporize you with us, along with the aggressor if different.



Android said:


>


Yeh sab kaam karne ki hamari umar hai .... Isko itna josh kidhar se aaya. Tharki saala.


----------



## Parul

A day after the 'RSVP' jibe, BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate BJP's Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi sharpen his attack on Rahul Gandhi. He says that the Gandhi scion couldn't take care of Amethi then how he will look after the nation. 

Fierce attack after 'RSVP' jibe-India-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> BJP feels it has done well in 2nd phase of polling in UP | Business Line



Probably the worst reporting in this election. 

BJP is doing pretty well in Bihar. Lalu's daughter is loosing her seat by a comfortable margin and thats why she will probbly contest from another seat as well. His wife is also sure of loosing. RJD camp is in panic mode and BJP is celebrating already.

In UP BJP has managed to screw up pretty badly. They are not even sure of getting 15/21. Anything over 12 will be a wonderful result for them.



Prometheus said:


> do u think guys like Bhagwant Mann or Chotepur or Phoolkha can do Dharnas???
> 
> Chotepur is a Hardcore Polititian .......with lots of experiance.
> 
> whatever the AAP people in Punjab are .................atleast they are not drug smugglers



AAP candidates are probably best for Punjab. Akalis must go. Congress should not come back. However there is a chance that AAP will cushion anti-Akali votes and inturn help Akalis indirectly. Happened in assembly when PPP did more damage to Congress than to Akali.



Sidak said:


> who is he?



A psephologist . He is doing exit poles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

jha said:


> Anyone here has access to Praveen Patil's site..?



I do, not ethical to post his articles here though.


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> I do, not ethical to post his articles here though.



abey yaar, pls post his exit poll for 17th april

@GreenFoe


----------



## jha

No wonder certain section of western press going bonkers with change of guard in Delhi..

Obama quietly reverses Hillary’s ‘get Modi’ policy


----------



## jiki

arp2041 said:


> abey yaar, pls post his exit poll for 17th april
> 
> @GreenFoe



here is his subscription site if anybody want subscribe it.

Subscription | 5Forty3


----------



## Indischer

jha said:


> Anyone here has access to Praveen Patil's site..?



Is it restricted in India?


----------



## jiki

jha said:


> Probably the worst reporting in this election.
> 
> BJP is doing pretty well in Bihar. Lalu's daughter is loosing her seat by a comfortable margin and thats why she will probbly contest from another seat as well. His wife is also sure of loosing. RJD camp is in panic mode and BJP is celebrating already.
> 
> In UP BJP has managed to screw up pretty badly. They are not even sure of getting 15/21. Anything over 12 will be a wonderful result for them.



kya jha saheb hamesha gadi piche kich dete ho aap then whats your final prediction about UP.

den what about the below i know it just a bullshit but just in case

Modi overkill: Why polarisation will work against the BJP in Bihar | Firstpost


----------



## Dem!god

*20 Questions posted by AAP founder and executive core committee member Ashwini Upadhyay to Arvind Kejriwal. Patriots, please read and ask these quetsions to Arvind Kejriwal.*

1. Janlokpal Bill: Rather than amending & strengthening the existing Delhi Lokayukta bill, you chose an unconstitutional path that you knew could not pass & then resigned just for political gain. Are you serious about fighting corruption or just politics using Janlokpal?
2. Ticket to Corrupt people: Why did you give tickets to corrupt people i.e. Parvez Khalid, Yogesh Dahia, Yuddhbir Khyalia etc? Criminal case of 300 Crores corruption is pending against Dahia?
3. LS Applicants: Most of the loksabha tickets were pre-decided or bought and sold by party leaders. Why ask innocent people to apply just for collecting mobile no & email? Why did you make Aruna Singh & Ashok kumar a scapegoat and not expel the big party leaders who bought and sold party Loksabha tickets and were actually responsible for it?
4. Delhi Jal Board Scam: Why have you not lodged FIR against then CM in 2005 itself hence you have documents of 400 Crore Delhi Jal Board Scam since 2005? Why did you give these documents to INC leader late Ram Babu Sharma & Ashish Talwar?
5. Ramdas Family: Why is the entire family of Kavita Ramdas (Head of Ford Foundation) i.e. Admiral Laxmi Ramdas, Lalita Ramdas, Sagari Ramdas in AAP strategy committees which is against the party constitution? Why did you not adhere to the one family one person rule?
6. Ford Foundation: Why did you never demand a high level judicial / CBI inquiry against all direct & indirect beneficiaries of Ford Foundation, Gulf & Foreign countries? MHA report says that NGOs received Rs. 11,500 Crores foreign funds in 2013 but only 2% NGOs filed their returns. Report also says that NGOs vulnerable to risk of terror financing.
7. Kabir: How Manish Sisodia received Rs 44 Lacs in 2005 & Rs 32 Lacs in 2006 from Ford foundation while his NGO “KABIR” was registered in November 2007?
8. Gulf & Foreign Funding: How much is the total donation Manish Sisodia, Yogendra Yadav, Meera Sanyal & Medha Patekar received directly & indirectly from Ford Foundation, Gulf & Foreign Countries? Can you demand CBI inquiry against Manish Sisodia, Yogendra, Meera & Medha Patekar?
9. Volunteers Salary: Why do you selectively speak against Ambani - Adani only but never speak against Jindals - GMR etc.? Who is paying monthly cash salary of 600 full time volunteers @ Rs. 25000 per month since 2013?
10. Caste& Communal Vote Bank Politics: You says Batla encounter fake during campaign in Muslim majority Okhla area & pays tribute to Inspector MC Sharma for martyrdom during campaign in Hindu majority Dwaraka area?
Yogendra becomes Yaduvanshi & Yadav in Hindu majority Ahirwal area and becomes Saleem in Muslim majority Mewat area. Ashutosh becomes Gupta in Vaishya majority Chadani Chowk constituency. It’s a unique & classic case of caste-communal vote bank politics.
11. Vadra Land Deal: Ashok Khemka canceled Robert Vadra Land deal. Yuddhbir Singh gives clean chit to Robert Vadra & restores his land mutation. You reward Yuddhbir Singh with Hisar Loksabha ticket from Hisar?
12. Aman Deal 2013: Isn’t it true that it was decided in Hotel Aman that AAP will contest 350+ Loksabha seats to divide anti-corruption & anti-congress votes? INC would support you for Delhi CM & Yogendra for Harayana CM in case of hung assembly & AAP will support RaGa for PM in case of hung parliament?
13. Santosh Koli Murder: Why did you never demand or recommend a high level judicial / CBI inquiry of Santosh Koli murder case during your CM tenure hence you told during entire Delhi assembly campaign that she was murdered by INC & BJP mafias? Where is her postmortem report? Why it not reached to her family members till date?
14. National Advisory Council: Isn’t true that you were lobbying for NAC membership with help of INC leader Digvijay Singh, Late Rambabu Sharma & Ashish Talwar in 2005? Isn’t true that INC leader Ram Babu Sharma & Ashish Talwar used your DJB scam documents to destabilize Sheila government in 2005 and assured you NAC entry?
15. Germany Visit: Isn’t true that you and INC leader Ashish Talwar together visited Germany in 2005? What was the reason to visit together?
16. RaGa Meet: Why does Yogendra Yadav still meet Rahul Gaandhi secretly & you announce Yogendra Yadav for HR CM without consultation?
17. Ashish Talwar: Why did you make ex- INC leader Ashish Talwar to the Head of Delhi state AAP unit without appropriate consultation within party?
18. Pro-Terrorists& Separatists Leader: Raza Muzaffar Bhatt, Kamal Farooqui, Babu Mathew says Ajamal Kasab, Afazal Guru, Yasin Batkal innocent and you reward Muzaffar Bhat with Loksabha Loksabha ticket?
19. Pro-Naxals& Pro-Maoists Leader: Soni Sori, Kamal Chenoy, Binayak Sen, Prashant Bhusan etc says Naxals & Maoist innocent & you reward Soni Sori with Bustar Loksabha ticket?
20.Democracy Crisis: Why did you not call National Council meet to discuss party issues? Why did you not resolve internal democracy crisis & eliminate High command culture?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaal123

Modi will win, Italian mafia needs to be thrown out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

OMG the weirdo Satish Chandra is here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kaal123

jaunty said:


> OMG the weirdo Satish Chandra is here.


24 billion dollars have been looted by this government, India could have used 24 billion dollars for making 4300 nuclear warheads. Corruption needs to end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Kaal123 said:


> 24 billion dollars have been looted by this government, India could have used 24 billion dollars for making 4300 nuclear warheads. Corruption needs to end



That's alright but don't start talking about RAW trafficking children to Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaal123

jaunty said:


> That's alright but don't start talking about RAW trafficking children to Israel.


The cover up by police and politicians of the trafficking and killing of Indians for organs in the Nithari case in Noida is well known. The trafficking of Indians for food occurs on a much bigger scale. When the Congress Party president and her son spent a number of days in Switzerland recently taking care of their black money there, they were told in no uncertain terms by the Jewish bankers that their ability to keep their black money hidden depended on the continuation of the trafficking of Indians for food. Both the Congress Party president and her son had to partake of such food with their bankers to seal the agreement.


----------



## jha

jiki said:


> here is his subscription site if anybody want subscribe it.
> 
> Subscription | 5Forty3



Nah.. Will just wait for someone else to post the pointers here.. Already bahut spend kar chuka hoon.. 



jiki said:


> kya jha saheb hamesha gadi piche kich dete ho aap then whats your final prediction about UP.
> 
> den what about the below i know it just a bullshit but just in case
> 
> Modi overkill: Why polarisation will work against the BJP in Bihar | Firstpost



In this phase BJP will get at most 3/7.. Bhagalpu and Banka is confirmed. One out of rest five is possible. Anything over this will be pure luck and Modimania..



Kaal123 said:


> Modi will win, Italian mafia needs to be thrown out



Please spare this thread sir..


----------



## Kaal123

SRINAGAR: Sanjay Saraf, who belongs to Lok Janshakti Party which is part of the NDA, on Sunday confirmed that he had met Syed Ali Shah Geelani but dismissed reports that he had carried any message from Narendra Modi to the hardline Hurriyat leader. 

Lok Janshakti Party national youth president Saraf said his relations with the separatist leader were "personal". 

"I have been meeting Geelani for the past so many years. I have not met him in the context that has been reported," Saraf told PTI. 

Saraf said he rushed here from Bihar after he was named as one of the emissaries of Modi that Geelani claimed had called on him for opening a dialogue with the BJP leader. 

"This is a completely baseless report. I have not met Geelani since he was taken to Delhi for treatment in early March this year," he said. 

Asked about media reports identifying him as one of the two emissaries, Saraf said he was exploring legal options against a daily which carried the report for "spreading falsehood and dragging my name into something that I was never part of". 

Geelani on Friday claimed that Modi had sent two emissaries to him and the separatist leadership in Jammu & Kashmir to create a "soft corner" for BJP by making a "commitment" to seek a solution to Kashmir issue. 

Geelani has not named the emissaries so far. The meeting allegedly took place in Delhi on March 22. The separatist leader also claimed that the emissaries had called on other separatist leaders who were now pinning hopes with the NDA coming to power for resolution of Kashmir issue. 

Jammu & Kashmir chief minister Omar Abdullah had on Saturday questioned the secrecy behind the move and asked the hardline separatist leader to identify the pointmen to establish who was "lying". 

Geelani's claims invited denials from Jamaat-e-Islami and moderate faction of Hurriyat Conference with the latter accusing the hardline leader of deliberately making statements aimed at creating confusion among the people. 

Mirwaiz Umar Farooq, the chairman of the moderate faction, advised Geelani to shun the 'holier than thou' attitude as holding talks with the stakeholders of Kashmir issue does not tantamount to a sell out.


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

^^ Seems like a Multi role Jhadu... These AAPians are getting weirder every day..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


>



Oh look.. just like how Kejriwal's slogan has changed from fight against corruption to fight against Modi... so does his jaadu's role. Come may 16th that Jaadu's role might change once again... by turning itself upside down & stuff AAPturds where sun doesn't shine!


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


>



poor shot selection


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


>



People give away there brain when they start supporting AAP. So i am not shocked.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> ^^ Seems like a Multi role Jhadu... These AAPians are getting weirder every day..



This is in response to the "No ball" by Amit Shah


----------



## AugenBlick

Android said:


> poor shot selection


heh .... this Ho knows nothing except makeup.
@Android 
Request you to use my version of BJP pic as most of us using that only for BJP support. It is also the latest version.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh look... Kejriwal runs away once again!


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh look... Kejriwal runs away once again!


Mazaa aa gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

AugenBlick said:


> heh .... this Ho knows nothing except makeup.
> @Android
> Request you to use my version of BJP pic as most of us using that only for BJP support. It is also the latest version.



done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh look... Kejriwal runs away once again!



Bhai, he will lose all credibility after losing to Modi, he is losing his Delhi CMship, i can bet on that.


----------



## Kaal123

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, he will lose all credibility after losing to Modi, he is losing his Delhi CMship, i can bet on that.




CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA
(Jan 8 ‘14) A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).

The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions." One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately by destroying Washington and New York simultaneously with RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation; his proposal about money will make India the most prosperous nation in the world within about ten years but it will be militarily dominant immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York and will be able to dictate in economic matters also immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York such as by having Americans work as slave labor for India -- although the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States will take precedence over having Americans work as slave labor; I have shown that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria. With its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities, India has the means right now to make all U.S. presidents -- past and present -- present themselves in India to be whipped and hanged, by warning that Washington and New York will be destroyed if the U.S. fails to obey and additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation. Filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the Commerce and Industry Minister and the Foreign Minister insist on putting “the extremely valuable partnership” with the United States above all else; they have a partnership with the United States in raping Mother India -- they pull apart and hold open the entrances to the cavities of Mother India which the United States then rapes. They deserve death even more than Ratan Tata about whom I wrote: “Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved”. I have described -- the war waged with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years against the only Indian who is an obstacle to the Americans’ rape of India.


----------



## Dem!god

*How serious a threat must a person be to the society and the nation that even his/her passport has to be impounded ?
Meet one such person - the AAP candidate Udayakumar SP from Kanniyakumari who also has 383 criminal charges against him. 
Charges include that of 'waging war against the nation' and sedition as well. But then, isn't that typical of naxalites who work on CIA payrolls ?*

Not that it's a surprise given the fact that AAP is now the biggest conglomeration of Anti-nationals, terrorist sympathisers and Naxalites.
It's just that, 'you should know'.
____________________________
Ref:

1) Udayakumar’s passport impounded - The Hindu

2) 383 criminal cases against AAP's Kanyakumari candidate, S P Udayakumar, as per his affidavit to the Election Commission


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


>



What is it? IJL - Indian Jhaadu League..


----------



## AugenBlick

jbond197 said:


> What is it? IJL - Indian Jhaadu League..








She should stick to her strength ---- Selfies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

AugenBlick said:


> She should stick to her strength ---- Selfies.






bhai, i can guess how will be she as an MP.

God Bless Chandigarh if she does become one


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> bhai, i can guess how will be she as an MP.
> 
> God Bless Chandigarh if she does become one



She was denied ticket by BJP so she jumped to AAP... besides ...she will loose badly....


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> bhai, i can guess how will be she as an MP.
> 
> God Bless Chandigarh if she does become one


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> bhai, i can guess how will be she as an MP.
> 
> God Bless Chandigarh if she does become one


Forget she becoming an MP... you won't even see her with that AAP cap post May 16th. She is just there for a bit of publicity.. her ideology is that of BJP!


----------



## kbd-raaf

Can you imagine, a model who has literally 0 experience or understanding of governance contesting an election just because she is popular and everybody knows sex sells.

Aam facken Admi Party indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

@jha saheb,

I was talking to some of my friends and they were telling me that BJP would lose Siwan seat because of bad ticket distribution.


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> Forget she becoming an MP... you won't even see her with that AAP cap post May 16th. She is just there for a bit of publicity.. her ideology is that of BJP!


She has too much free time .... someone needs to put a bun in that oven.


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> *She was denied ticket by BJP* so she jumped to AAP... besides ...she will loose badly....



Is that true?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Kaal123 said:


> CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA
> (Jan 8 ‘14) A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).
> 
> The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions." One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately by destroying Washington and New York simultaneously with RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation; his proposal about money will make India the most prosperous nation in the world within about ten years but it will be militarily dominant immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York and will be able to dictate in economic matters also immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York such as by having Americans work as slave labor for India -- although the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States will take precedence over having Americans work as slave labor; I have shown that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria. With its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities, India has the means right now to make all U.S. presidents -- past and present -- present themselves in India to be whipped and hanged, by warning that Washington and New York will be destroyed if the U.S. fails to obey and additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation. Filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the Commerce and Industry Minister and the Foreign Minister insist on putting “the extremely valuable partnership” with the United States above all else; they have a partnership with the United States in raping Mother India -- they pull apart and hold open the entrances to the cavities of Mother India which the United States then rapes. They deserve death even more than Ratan Tata about whom I wrote: “Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved”. I have described -- the war waged with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years against the only Indian who is an obstacle to the Americans’ rape of India.


Now please die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> Is that true?



Its what i read in this very forum some time back ...


----------



## onu1886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457795158843879424
Afzal Ansari is the elder brother of Mukhtar Ansari.
Something's churning in Varanasi


----------



## Prometheus

jaunty said:


> Is that true?


nope.....

her father was offered the ticket ....he refused and gul was given ticket when Mrs. Bhatti returned ticket.

to be noted .....BJP ticket for chandigarh was declared after the AAP



arp2041 said:


> bhai, i can guess how will be she as an MP.
> 
> God Bless Chandigarh if she does become one




to my understanding as having a half of my family in Chandigarh............people have voted heavily for her.......but Pawan Bansal have used other methods to win it....so Mr.Bansal might be back again


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> to my understanding as having a half of my family in Chandigarh............people have voted heavily for her.......but Pawan Bansal have used other methods to win it....so Mr.Bansal might be back again





Now mate, you are talking like a True AAPTARD - "The candidate is winning, but if he/she loses than it is the wrong methods at play" 

I can bet you that this will be the EXACT DIALOGUE of Kejriwal when he will lose Varanasi.


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> Now mate, you are talking like a True AAPTARD - "The candidate is winning, but if he/she loses than it is the wrong methods at play"
> 
> I can bet you that this will be the EXACT DIALOGUE of Kejriwal when he will lose Varanasi.




u can say what ever mate...........AAPtard or whatever.............it shows poor mental stability of the person who cant deal in a meaning full conversation .

I specifically said " People have voted heavily for her."

it doesnt mean it was enough to win it.

And the things i heard from my family from Chandigarh , it wasnt good enough to beat Pawan bansal .......who reportedly used too much liquor/Money


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> u can say what ever mate...........AAPtard or whatever.............it shows poor mental stability of the person who cant deal in a meaning full conversation .
> 
> I specifically said " People have voted heavily for her."
> 
> it doesnt mean it was enough to win it.
> 
> And the things i heard from my family from Chandigarh , it wasnt good enough to beat Pawan bansal .......*who reportedly used too much liquor/Money*



Thats what I said, when your candidate loses than it's not because other one was better but because liquor/money were involved.

Hope Kejriwal doesn't become a bad loser & say the exact thing for his varanasi seat on 16th may, b'coz when he wins against Sheila Dikshit it's "logo ka gussa" but when he lose "liquor/money at play".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> Thats what I said, when your candidate loses than it's not because other one was better but because liquor/money were involved.
> 
> Hope Kejriwal doesn't become a bad loser & say the exact thing for his varanasi seat on 16th may, b'coz when he wins against Sheila Dikshit it's "logo ka gussa" but when he lose "liquor/money at play".




is result out????

has the candidate lost yet??? Am i in anyway involved in any type campaign for gul panag??? is there any way I would had known ground situation accessed by Gul Panag's campaign team???

mate....plz refain from attacking someone without over going things.....thanks.

and sir, AK would have easily contested from Delhi where he would had a good chance to win............rather he choosed a unfamilier place .....with no organisation whatsoever........against the Mighty person in his reportedly "Safe seat"

what ever u think......i am sure no one change the thinking u have made about AK.........but Punjab appreciate brave ........Fan following of AK increased in punjab when he RESIGNED from Delhi CM post..............now people says that he lost ground after resigning............hhhmmm....its quiet opposite in Punjab.

It doesnt matter , AAP candidates win or lose........its all about sending the message 

and for Punjab......its fight for survival and our future

take care


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Now mate, you are talking like a True AAPTARD - "The candidate is winning, but if he/she loses than it is the wrong methods at play"
> 
> I can bet you that this will be the EXACT DIALOGUE of Kejriwal when he will lose Varanasi.


To be fair, that's the mantra of almost every losing candidate, be it AAP or BJP or Congress. Our people seem incapable of accepting that they were beaten in a contest fair-&-square.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> To be fair, that's the mantra of almost every losing candidate, be it AAP or BJP or Congress. Our people seem incapable of accepting that they were beaten in a contest fair-&-square.



No, I was raising this point b'coz i have never seen a "double speak" party like AAP. 

When Sharad Pawar gets a slap, AK says "logo ka gussa"

but when same happens with him - "opposition ki chal"

When someone throws a shoe at finance minister than AAP gives him LS ticket, but when someone slaps AK he gets beaten like an animal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> No, I was raising this point b'coz i have never seen a "double speak" party like AAP.
> 
> When Sharad Pawar gets a slap, AK says "logo ka gussa"
> 
> but when same happens with him - "opposition ki chal"
> 
> When someone throws a shoe at finance minister than AAP gives him LS ticket, but when someone slaps AK he gets beaten like an animal.



Give him time. I'm sure he's a fast learner and will soon know how to manipulate people in ways such that they won't even get a scent of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> is result out????
> 
> has the candidate lost yet??? Am i in anyway involved in any type campaign for gul panag??? is there any way I would had known ground situation accessed by Gul Panag's campaign team???
> 
> mate....plz refain from attacking someone without over going things.....thanks.
> 
> and sir, AK would have easily contested from Delhi where he would had a good chance to win............rather he choosed a unfamilier place .....with no organisation whatsoever........against the Mighty person in his reportedly *"Safe seat"*
> 
> what ever u think......i am sure no one change the thinking u have made about AK.........but Punjab appreciate brave ........Fan following of AK increased in punjab when he RESIGNED from Delhi CM post..............now people says that he lost ground after resigning............hhhmmm....its quiet opposite in Punjab.
> 
> It doesnt matter , AAP candidates win or lose........its all about sending the message
> 
> and for Punjab......its fight for survival and our future
> 
> take care



SAFE SEAT??? Just b'coz media said so???

Mate, MM joshi won by just 17k votes last time, can it be called a SAFE SEAT??

If I am not wrong, it was AK only who was challenging NaMo to fight from anywhere except Gujarat & now when he is indeed fighting, it has become a SAFE SEAT?

Why don't you ask Gandhis to fight other than there own "SAFE SEATS" of RB & Amethi instead??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> SAFE SEAT??? Just b'coz media said so???
> 
> Mate, MM joshi won by just 17k votes last time, can it be called a SAFE SEAT??
> 
> If I am not wrong, it was AK only who was challenging NaMo to fight from anywhere except Gujarat & now when he is indeed fighting, it has become a SAFE SEAT?
> 
> Why don't you ask Gandhis to fight other than there own "SAFE SEATS" of RB & Amethi instead??




oh man that is hilarious ......u are asking me to ask Gandhis to take my advice on choosing seats???

meanwhile ......breaking up hot in Punjab............Akali MP from Faridkot wants to legalize drug trade in Punjab .....so that money can be made for the govt 

xD



arp2041 said:


> No, I was raising this point b'coz i have never seen a "double speak" party like AAP.
> 
> When Sharad Pawar gets a slap, AK says "logo ka gussa"
> 
> but when same happens with him - "opposition ki chal"
> 
> When someone throws a shoe at finance minister than AAP gives him LS ticket, but when someone slaps AK he gets beaten like an animal.




for ur kind info .......Jarnail Singh has wrote books on 84 .....and many sikh related issues.

He has been giving lectures in countries like UK , germany , Canada on issues of sikhs.

thats the main reason for him to get ticket.

Otherwise he was offered ticket by akalis back when he threw shoe............but he denied

ever wonder why guys like Phoolkha and Jarnail didnt contest from Akali ticket .....even when offered?


----------



## cloud_9

arp2041 said:


> Now mate, you are talking like a True AAPTARD - "The candidate is winning, but if he/she loses than it is the wrong methods at play"
> 
> I can bet you that this will be the EXACT DIALOGUE of Kejriwal when he will lose Varanasi.


I'm no AAP fan but calling people a tard is going over the board.I have got no issues with any party winning in other states but we don't want Akalis in my state.I would vote for Congress instead of BJP or Akali loonies.

BJP/Akalis run a big drug cartel in Punjab which is unacceptable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

India’s democracy reaches out to lone voter in Gujarat’s Gir forest - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> I'm no AAP fan but calling people a tard is going over the board.I have got no issues with any party winning in other states but we don't want Akalis in my state.I would vote for Congress instead of BJP or Akali loonies.
> 
> BJP/Akalis run a big drug cartel in Punjab which is unacceptable



Nobody likes Akali's but we just don't see the logic of casting a vote based on regional issues when the election itself is held Nationally .... and AAP has anti national agenda likes of Akali and some elements in BJP are just corrupt which is a big enough crime but compared to what AAP is doing its nothing....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Nobody likes Akali's but we just don't see the logic of casting a vote based on regional issues when the election itself is held Nationally .... and AAP has anti national agenda likes of Akali and some elements in BJP are just corrupt which is a big enough crime but compared to what AAP is doing its nothing....




some anti-national candidates from AAP in Punjab

Adv Phoolka- (Ludhiana) Lawyer of 84 victims .....never took a penny from anyone to fight the case......believes in Indian justice system , so he is fighting for past 30 years

Dr. Daljit Singh (Amritsar) - a renowned eye surgeon , aged 79 yrs, one of the first eye surgeon in this part of India. Ran many charitable camps and done free surgeries for poor here..........

Bhagwant Mann (sangrur) - (do u need any intro to him) ......possibly most richest AAP candidate from Punjab ( next to Phoolkha) ......it will be hilarious to say that he is fighting elections to make money or get fame.

Sucha Singh Chotepur ( Gurdaspur) - Regarded as People's Polititian in gurdaspur .....he has won elections as an Independent .......and even resigned on moral principles when people asked him to do so in protest to attack on Golden Temple.

Dr Dharamvira Gandhi ( Patiala ) . a famous cardiologist who runs a charitable clinic in patiala and has very good will in that area. He is up against The royals of Patiala , Parneet Kaur , .......Akalis here are very weak in front of Royals...

Himmat Singh Shergill ( Anandpur Sahib) - Lawyer of Kuch Punjabi farmers ..............he saved them from being thrown out of gujarat ......guj govt lost the case in high court but moved to supreme court ..........to give land to industralists 

Prof Sadhu Singh (Faridkot) - a retired lecturer from Govt.clg , a punjabi author , writer of many books.....won many awards for his writings.

Harinder Singh Khalsa( Fatehgarh Sahib) - AN INDIAN FORIEGN SERVICES ( RETD) officer..................it will be hilarious to say that such a high ranking officer in foreign ministery is Anti- National 

Jyoti Mann ( Jalandhar) - a private primary school teacher , daughter of a maid..............a true AAM ADAMI........






__________________________________________________________________

found any anti- national ???

but i can show many ex-militants in Akali govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

______________________________________

Meanwhile somewhere in Punjab ........people getting ready for Road show on TRACTORS 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=627926587284189


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> I'm no AAP fan but calling people a tard is going over the board.I have got no issues with any party winning in other states but we don't want Akalis in my state.I would vote for Congress instead of BJP or Akali loonies.
> 
> *BJP*/Akalis run a big drug cartel in Punjab which is unacceptable



First of all, Majithia's involvement is yet to be proven. Second, BJP has no involvement as far as I know.. Don't make up stories now..


----------



## cloud_9

You shoul


Star Wars said:


> Nobody likes Akali's but we just don't see the logic of casting a vote based on regional issues when the election itself is held Nationally .... and AAP has anti national agenda likes of Akali and some elements in BJP are just corrupt which is a big enough crime but compared to what AAP is doing its nothing....


For the nation Punjab needs to vote for Rapist and drug lords......Roger that!
When was the last time you were on Punjab or talked to people whole love in the state.Your "Just corrupt "phrase was funny.......

Maybe you should extend this hospitality to Tamil Nadu,Karnataka,West Bengal and North East also.

The best result would be if Harsimrat loses her seat that will send a clear message for the next elections.

Hopefully nobody gets majority of seats.


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> For the nation Punjab needs to vote for Rapist and drug lords......Roger that!
> When was the last time you were on Punjab or talked to people whole love in the state.Your "Just corrupt "phrase was funny.......
> 
> Maybe you should extend this hospitality to Tamil Nadu,Karnataka,West Bengal and North East also.
> 
> The best result would be if Harsimrat loses her seat that will send a clear message for the next elections.
> 
> Hopefully nobody gets majority of seats.



Nobody is asking to vote for Rapists, Drug lords.. Throw them out if you find any one convicted of such crimes..

But using baseless accusations that everyone from a particular party is rapist/drug lord as an excuse to vote for the looters of the country and destroyer of Punjab i.e. Congress and its creation like AAP is nothing but foolish..

And don't worry, the mandate this time is appearing to be pretty clear and yes, it's going to be BJP at centre come May 16th. There is no stopping that, no matter how bad you wish!!


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> First of all, Majithia's involvement is yet to be proven. second, BJP has no involvement as far as I know.. Don't make up stories now..


Oh!Thanks for letting me know.

Majithia was named because of his highness Jr. Badal.It was a signal to show Majithia whos the boss.Do you really think with Akali government in state someone will be able to point a finger at their minister not to mention sala sahib .


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> Oh!Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Majithia was named because of his highness Jr. Badal.It was a signal to show Majithia whos the boss.Do you really think with Akali government in state someone will be able to point a finger at their minister not to mention sala sahib .



Again, these are allegations/accusations and drugs were freely flowing in Congress time as well.. Who was heading the operations back then? Why didn't they act against them?

AAP will only come and do dramas like what Somnath Bharti did at Khirki extension!!


----------



## Prometheus

cloud_9 said:


> Oh!Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Majithia was named because of his highness Jr. Badal.It was a signal to show Majithia whos the boss.Do you really think with Akali government in state someone will be able to point a finger at their minister not to mention sala sahib .




leave it mate ..............they are suffering from a disease named NaMOnia................. they even start abusing likes of Advani / Jaswant singh for the sake of just one man.

Do u think they care for Punjab???

they just want Param pujneeye Shri Narinder Modi ji maharaj to Rule India............even if it cost us our Punjab


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> Nobody is asking to vote for Rapists, Drug lords.. Throw them out if you find any one convicted of such crimes..
> 
> But using baseless accusations that everyone from a particular party is rapist/drug lord as an excuse to vote for the looters of the country and destroyer of Punjab i.e. Congress and its creation like AAP is nothing but foolish..
> 
> And don't worry, the mandate this time is appearing to be pretty clear and yes, it's going to be BJP at centre come May 16th. There is no stopping that, no matter how bad you wish!!


Is that all you got from my post.I said nobody should get majority from Punjab.

Was expecting something intelligent from someone who lives in Murica but all I got was the usual dribble.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Gotta admit guys, I'm falling in line with @Prometheus @cloud_9 

It's the Akalis/BJPs fault for not fielding better candidates.


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Again, these are allegations/accusations and drugs were freely flowing in Congress time as well.. Who was heading the operations back then? Why didn't they act against them?
> 
> AAP will only come and do dramas like what Somnath Bharti did at Khirki extension!!




lolwa ....Akali MP wants to open Poppy shops in Punjab 

Akali MP wants poppy husk vends in Punjab - The Times of India


----------



## arp2041

@jbond197 @kbd-raaf 

if you have exit poll results of Dr. Patil than pls post here.


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> lolwa ....Akali MP wants to open Poppy shops in Punjab
> 
> Akali MP wants poppy husk vends in Punjab - The Times of India



LOL, this is really something.. Anyways, I said such people should not be voted.

Moreover, I think BJP should distance itself from Akalis ASAP..


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> LOL, this is really something.. Anyways, I said such people should not be voted.
> 
> Maoreover, I think BJP should distance itself from Akalis ASAP..




thats what we are gonna do ...........not gonna vote for NDA


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> @jbond197 @kbd-raaf
> 
> if you have exit poll results of Dr. Patil than pls post here.



Patil Sahab is giving 6 out of 11 in UP to BJP.. 2 are marginal seats which may land in BJP's lap but not sure..

6 out of 7 in case of Bihar is going to BJP as per his analysis.

I would like to request that Dr. Patil is spending a lot on ground for these surveys, we should try helping him in some way..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Prometheus said:


> leave it mate ..............they are suffering from a disease named NaMOnia................. they even start abusing likes of Advani / Jaswant singh for the sake of just one man.
> 
> Do u think they care for Punjab???
> 
> they just want Param pujneeye Shri Narinder Modi ji maharaj to Rule India............even if it cost us our Punjab


I am neither a AAP fan nor a Namo fan.I wish the best for my country and whoever wins the elections.I wrote this to set the records straight because I saw some people commenting about politics in Punjab and they were commenting as if they know their stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

some ppl in punjab are in middle of the phase ,which Delhi had an year ago.

situation starts from happiness, in the middle their is optimism but ends with a facepalm.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

cloud_9 said:


> I am neither a AAP fan nor a Namo fan.I wish the best for my country and whoever wins the elections.I wrote this to set the records straight because I saw some people commenting about politics in Punjab and they were commenting as if they know their stuff.




I dont fault them for not knowing what NDA govt has done in Punjab ........we dont make up in the news .

no person in sane mind will accept Akalis rule



lightoftruth said:


> some ppl in punjab are in middle of the phase ,which Delhi had an year ago.
> 
> situation starts from happiness, in the middle their is optimism but ends with a facepalm.



dont care..........as long as AAP can put some fear in the Akalis and those gundas can be kept in check

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> leave it mate ..............they are suffering from a disease named NaMOnia................. they even start abusing likes of Advani / Jaswant singh for the sake of just one man.
> 
> Do u think they care for Punjab???
> 
> they just want Param pujneeye Shri Narinder Modi ji maharaj to Rule India............even if it cost us our Punjab



Where did you find anyone abusing Advani/Jaswant Singh? BJP is taking the decisions and someone want to go against the party decisions then party is free to act against them.

Also, it is not about one man - it is about giving strong govt to India so that for tough decisions, no one has to depend on the likes of Mamta/Jaya etc.

Modi has done something to get this kind of support unlike your Kejriwal. Anyways, you may now get your param pujneeye Kejriwal to rule and save Punjab as he is going to be out of job from everywhere else. Make him next CM of Punjab..


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Where did you find anyone abusing Advani/Jaswant Singh? BJP is making the decisions and someone want to go against the party decisions then party is free to act against them.
> 
> Also, it is not about one man - it is about giving strong govt to India so that for tough decisions, no one has to depend on the likes of Mamta/Jaya etc.
> 
> You may not get your param pujneeye Kejriwal to rule and save Punjab as he is going to be out of job from everywhere else. Make him next CM of Punjab..




Bhagwant Mann for CM of Punjab \o/


----------



## cloud_9

kbd-raaf said:


> Gotta admit guys, I'm falling in line with @Prometheus @cloud_9
> 
> It's the Akalis/BJPs fault for not fielding better candidates.


This is the story of India not only Punjab.

India at least needs two decades to get some decent form of democracy.The logic dished out here is lacking and shows lack of education.

I'm out of here.......got sunshine after a week of shitty weather and typing on the mobile is pain in the arse.


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> leave it mate ..............they are suffering from a disease named NaMOnia................. they even start abusing likes of Advani / Jaswant singh for the sake of just one man.
> 
> *Do u think they care for Punjab???*
> 
> they just want Param pujneeye Shri Narinder Modi ji maharaj to Rule India............even if it cost us our Punjab



I care for my NATION. & I think Punjab do come within it's borders.

& if you forgot, let me remind you that this election is for INDIA not just PUNJAB.

Elect whoever you want to in next assembly elections, no one will stop you, but currently India needs NaMo, esp. after what we have seen for 10 years. & also, we can't imagine the DAMAGE that an unstable govt. will cause to India.

Thats the only problem, Your vote to a third party like AAP results in just creating instability for whole nation.

BTW, if Kashmir is the HEAD of India than Punjab is the HEART of India (though it is towards the Right side, but there are always exceptions  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

Prometheus said:


> dont care..........as long as AAP can put some fear in the Akalis and those gundas can be kept in check



state issues in lok sabha sounds illogical to me. 

you can neither solve drug issues nor financial be it any local one in lok sabha.

that to with a party which will insignificant in national scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> I care for my NATION. & I think Punjab do come within it's borders.
> 
> & if you forgot, let me remind you that this election is for INDIA not just PUNJAB.
> 
> Elect whoever you want to in next assembly elections, no one will stop you, but currently India needs NaMo, esp. after what we have seen for 10 years. & also, we can't imagine the DAMAGE that an unstable govt. will cause to India.
> 
> Thats the only problem, Your vote to a third party like AAP results in just creating instability for whole nation.




Ur Namo says dynastic politics is bad ........but when he came to punjab ....shared stage with Badals ...........LMAO

CM - Parkash Badal
DY CM - Sukhbir Badal
Wife of Sukhbir Badal - MP from Bathinda
SALA of Sukhbir badal - Cabinet minister............

how did Modi didnt see this dynasty in politics?

Next up - 
Modi ji in Ludhiana said no Punjabi farmers are thrown out of Gujarat................ meanwhile Gujarat govt files case in supreme court against them after losing in High court ................LMAO again

to add spice in it ---- AAP gives ticket to Advocate Shergill from Anandpur Sahib - Lawyer of the farmers ....xD


just two examples of Modi ji's double standards when it comes to Punjab ...........u want more?



lightoftruth said:


> state issues in lok sabha sounds illogical to me.
> 
> you can neither solve drug issues nor financial be it any local one in lok sabha.
> 
> that to with a party which will insignificant in national scene.




this elections will set a stepping stone for AAP for next assembly elections .........and futhurmore ............with even 20% votes in Punjab ...........hopefully Badals will start working for the people of Punjab .................and Punjab might survive till next assembly elections

yes ....i said survive

For the nth time..............People in Punjab dont care if AAP wins a seat or not........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@Prometheus mate, though I accept that I will never like anyone to vote for AAP, but the PASSION in you for your state is truly commendable. Salute to you!!














































































p.s. any chance of you saying "Akaliyo ko chalo chor detey hai iss bar...........abki baar modi sarkar"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

Prometheus said:


> this elections will set a stepping stone for AAP for next assembly elections .........and futhurmore ............with even 20% votes in Punjab ...........hopefully Badals will start working for the people of Punjab .................and Punjab might survive till next assembly elections
> 
> yes ....i said survive



what makes you think that drug mafiya will stop let's say if akalis gets 0 from punjab ?

was corruption stopped when AK was in power .....ask me if you want .

was gundaism stopped in those 49 days.? were ppl saved or harrassed ? 

or they started a new type of gundaism with a cap.

AAP is an ugly gift in nice wrapper.


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> @Prometheus mate, though I accept that I will never like anyone to vote for AAP, but the PASSION in you for your state is truly commendable. Salute to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. any chance of you saying "Akaliyo ko chalo chor detey hai iss bar...........abki baar modi sarkar"












lol


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> I care for my NATION. & I think Punjab do come within it's borders.
> 
> & if you forgot, let me remind you that this election is for INDIA not just PUNJAB.
> 
> Elect whoever you want to in next assembly elections, no one will stop you, but currently India needs NaMo, esp. after what we have seen for 10 years. & also, we can't imagine the DAMAGE that an unstable govt. will cause to India.
> 
> Thats the only problem, Your vote to a third party like AAP results in just creating instability for whole nation.
> 
> BTW, if Kashmir is the HEAD of India than Punjab is the HEART of India (though it is towards the Right side, but there are always exceptions  )


I always thought your MP was the "dil" of India , why is there never any news from MP inspite of it being such a large state . Guess which country is the armpit of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> I always thought your MP was the "dil" of India , why is there never any news from MP inspite of it being such a large state . Guess which country is the armpit of India



No I was comparing it to Human body structure, Indian Map resembles exactly with a human body.

Actually that is the PIT of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

lightoftruth said:


> what makes you think that drug mafiya will stop let's say if akalis gets 0 from punjab ?
> 
> was corruption stopped when AK was in power .....ask me if you want .
> 
> was gundaism stopped in those 49 days.? were ppl saved or harrassed ?
> 
> or they started a new type of gundaism with a cap.
> 
> AAP is an ugly gift in nice wrapper.




Police here is under Punjab govt. ...........on that Akalis have brought Police Stations under local Akali leader ( even if he lost elections)

those akali leaders are known as "Haalka Incharge" 

Do u think ......Police will work against them????

and its hilarious to say that people from AK's Delhi govt will form govt in Punjab ...............its just like saying Assam CM is from Andhra Pradesh......XD

hope is raised while looking at the people who are candidates in Punjab from AAP..........if good People like Phoolkha gets into Parliament ...........It will only bring voice to the people for justice.

whenevr govt changes in Punjab ..........first thing they do is open all cases against last govt.............and Police works


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> No I was comparing it to Human body structure, Indian Map resembles exactly with a human body.
> 
> Actually that is the PIT of the world


It's hard to disagree with Prometheus, afghan heroin/opium is a major problem in Punjab. How the hell did these Akalis win in 2012 beats me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

@arp2041 .....pehli baar toh inko logo neh pakra hai...........abki baar nahi choorege 

even senior Akali leaders like Chandumajra was forced to run away from election ralli ................that also in Anandpur Sahib area.......where no one is hoping for a big impact of AAP.......



ExtraOdinary said:


> It's hard to disagree with Prometheus, afghan heroin/opium is a major problem in Punjab. How the hell did these Akalis win in 2012 beats me




Akali has a set base of people who votes for them

there are akali villages and there are congressi villages.............

even if u check the voting percentage ....difference of winning margin is only 2-3% everytime.

these 5-6% of non-set votes make the govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

Prometheus said:


> thats what we are gonna do ...........not gonna vote for NDA



As if it is going to change anything.

For the sake of Honesty,

Punjab has a Drug and liquor problem because Punjabi's are junkies and drunkards ( no offence meant but won't care if any is taken ) not because of the government Punjab has, whether NDA's or UPA's. Punjab historically has highest per capita consumption of Alcohol and drunkenness is not only considered normal but highly desirable.Hard drugs are just a step up from that. If someone considers loutish behaviour as socially ideal,Is it a surprise that society has drug problem?

Moral slights like drug consumption, prostitution etc are responsibility of the consumer.No one is forcing him to indulge him/her in these sort of behaviours.People are not forced into them;they chose to take up that lifestyle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> It's hard to disagree with Prometheus, afghan heroin/opium is a major problem in Punjab. How the hell did these Akalis win in 2012 beats me



ab mujhey bata Drugs is bigger problem or Naxalism???

Have you chked the candidates/ideology of AAP & how they favor Naxalites??

Bhushan asks Naxals to join AAP, calls for referendum on army action » The Indian Republic

'Most wanted' Maoist leader Sabyasachi Panda joins AAP: Report - News Oneindia

Dipankar Bhattacharya hints at CPI(ML) joining hands with AAP to provide a third option - News18.com

AAP list of LS candidates: Soni Sori may contest from Bastar | Firstpost

Chk about Gopal Rai.

Also, chk if we are actually giving power to Congress from Back door..............








What he is talking about is replacing a problem with even a BIGGER PROBLEM, where is the SOLUTION???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

Prometheus said:


> Police here is under Punjab govt. ...........on that Akalis have brought Police Stations under local Akali leader ( even if he lost elections)
> 
> those akali leaders are known as "Haalka Incharge"
> 
> Do u think ......Police will work against them????


 exactly it's a state issue,an MP will hardly do anything about it,unless you like dharna's.



> and its hilarious to say that people from AK's Delhi govt will form govt in Punjab ...............its just like saying Assam CM is from Andhra Pradesh......XD
> 
> hope is raised while looking at the people who are candidates in Punjab from AAP..........if good People like Phoolkha gets into Parliament ...........It will only bring voice to the people for justice.


 do you think their is any second leader in AAP after AK ?
"good" ppl have hardly any say in AAP.

cry about decentralization but enjoy dictatorship ,

whine about being holier than thou but protect criminals like somnath bharti etc





> whenevr govt changes in Punjab ..........first thing they do is open all cases against last govt.............and Police works


 You keep on mixing state issues with national politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> ab mujhey bata Drugs is bigger problem or Naxalism???
> 
> Have you chked the candidates/ideology of AAP & how they favor Naxalites??
> 
> Bhushan asks Naxals to join AAP, calls for referendum on army action » The Indian Republic
> 
> 'Most wanted' Maoist leader Sabyasachi Panda joins AAP: Report - News Oneindia
> 
> Dipankar Bhattacharya hints at CPI(ML) joining hands with AAP to provide a third option - News18.com
> 
> AAP list of LS candidates: Soni Sori may contest from Bastar | Firstpost
> 
> Chk about Gopal Rai.
> 
> Also, chk if we are actually giving power to Congress from Back door..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he is talking about is replacing a problem with even a BIGGER PROBLEM, where is the SOLUTION???




No one hates AAP more than me due their stand on these issues, you know that right . But look at it from his POV, situation has reached a breaking point. I guess winning 2 consecutive elections has emboldened the Akalis, ministers involved in the hard drug trade, openly calling for legalization, had it been weed I would'nt mind much but frikkin heroin 

Voting for AAP is their way of showing the middle finger to the akalis, afterall these people are going to be in power for at least 3 more years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

lightoftruth said:


> exactly it's a state issue,an MP will hardly do anything about it,unless you like dharna's.
> 
> do you think their is any second leader in AAP after AK ?
> "good" ppl have hardly any say in AAP.
> 
> cry about decentralization but enjoy dictatorship ,
> 
> whine about being holier than thou but protect criminals like somnath bharti etc
> 
> 
> 
> You keep on mixing state issues with national politics.




somnath is popular in punjab..............he is in great demand in my constituency to do campaign ............lol



ExtraOdinary said:


> No one hates AAP more than me due their stand on these issues, you know that right . But look at it from his POV, situation has reached a breaking point. I guess winning 2 consecutive elections has emboldened the Akalis, ministers involved in the hard drug trade, openly calling for legalization, had it been weed I would'nt mind much but frikkin heroin
> 
> Voting for AAP is their way of showing the middle finger to the akalis, afterall these people are going to be in power for at least 3 more years




i wouldnt had explained much better than that..............thnx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> No one hates AAP more than me due their stand on these issues, you know that right . But look at it from his POV, situation has reached a breaking point. I guess winning 2 consecutive elections has emboldened the Akalis, ministers involved in the hard drug trade, openly calling for legalization, had it been weed I would'nt mind much but frikkin heroin
> 
> Voting for AAP is their way of showing the middle finger to the akalis, afterall these people are going to be in power for at least 3 more years



OK, than I don't mind giving vote to Congress (CAN YOU IMAGINE I AM SAYING THAT??? )

Atleast Congress doesn't recruit Naxalites, nor does it says Kashmir should be given away to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

lightoftruth said:


> state issues in lok sabha sounds illogical to me.
> 
> you can neither solve drug issues nor financial be it any local one in lok sabha.
> 
> that to with a party which will insignificant in national scene.


When you have regional parties fighting for national elections then the benchmark will be their regional performance based on regional issues.


----------



## lightoftruth

Prometheus said:


> somnath is popular in punjab..............he is in great demand in my constituency to do campaign ............lol



lol good luck ,punjab will be saved with batman bharti.








cloud_9 said:


> When you have regional parties fighting for national elections then the benchmark will be their regional performance based on regional issues.


ppl have voted differently on the same day for state and lok sabha ,with ruling regional parties involved.

will that opponent regional party's performance will also be taken into account ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Narendra Modi: India's saviour, or sectarian with blood on his hands? | Ian Jack | Comment is free | The Guardian*

Wow.. Guardian is on a mission!


----------



## cloud_9

anonymus said:


> As if it is going to change anything.
> 
> For the sake of Honesty,
> 
> Punjab has a Drug and liquor problem because Punjabi's are junkies and drunkards ( no offence meant but won't care if any is taken ) not because of the government Punjab has, whether NDA's or UPA's. Punjab historically has highest per capita consumption of Alcohol and drunkenness is not only considered normal but highly desirable.Hard drugs are just a step up from that. If someone considers loutish behaviour as socially ideal,Is it a surprise that society has drug problem?
> 
> Moral slights like drug consumption, prostitution etc are responsibility of the consumer.No one is forcing him to indulge him/her in these sort of behaviours.People are not forced into them;they chose to take up that lifestyle.


Behold you peasants his Majesty NobodyGivesAFuckAboutYourOpinion is between us.



lightoftruth said:


> ppl have voted differently on the same day for state and lok sabha ,with ruling regional parties involved.
> will that opponent regional party's performance will also be taken into account ?


Can't talk about other states but If Punjab is the case then you will have mixed results. Akali/BJP will take 3 or 4 seats with narrow margins,Congress will have a couple with AAP grabbing the leftover.

Congress in Punjab is headless because of all the infighting.


----------



## lightoftruth

cloud_9 said:


> Can't talk about other states but If Punjab is the case then you will have mixed results. Akali/BJP will take 3 or 4 seats with narrow margins,Congress will have a couple with AAP grabbing the leftover.
> 
> Congress in Punjab is headless because of all the infighting.



Seats are not a concern, will not be surprised if akali/bjp end up with more .

AAP eats more in congress vote share,their is good chance of a split.

sensible voters who hate akalis should rather vote for congress than AAP.


----------



## ExtraOdinary




----------



## Kaal123

Android said:


> Twitter is filled with quite hilariously innovative ideas to increase voter turnout in Bangalore


The voter turn-out in Bangalore was 35% (itself inflated from the actual figure) and the high turn-out in the rest of India was electronically fabricated using microwave signals from satellites though the actual turn-out was a half or a third or a quarter of the figures given out. CIA-RAW will assign these fabricated votes to whomever they choose. CIA-RAW began fabricating the high turn-out figures to counter my “The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis do not matter” after media reports of very low turn-outs late on April 7 -- the first day of polling. Say NO to elections and Goondas like Modi and Sonia-Rahul; smash and destroy electronic voting machines; demand rule by “insanely handsome” Avatar of Shiva, Satish Chandra, being suppressed on orders of the CIA, who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*How a Narendra Modi regime may trouble for Bihar, Jharkhand and Uttarakhand governments - The Economic Times*


----------



## AugenBlick

ExtraOdinary said:


>


@cheekybird you have competition ... and she is younger than you.



JanjaWeed said:


> *How a Narendra Modi regime may trouble for Bihar, Jharkhand and Uttarakhand governments - The Economic Times*


This
will 
be 
epic.

If modi/BJP can do this , think the kind of politics they can play with our beloved neighbors .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


> This
> will
> be
> epic.
> 
> If modi/BJP can do this , think the kind of politics they can play with our beloved neighbors .



It's only fair that the fresh elections are called in these states. Present govts are occupying power illegally just like how congress occupied power in the centre for past 10 years, by being a minority govt. When only once they were asked to prove their strength at centre, congress had to buy members from other parties who weren't even part of the govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

*New Delhi.* In an unfortunate incident, a polling officer was thrashed by suspected AAP supporters when he put ink on the index finger Arvind Kejriwal.

Sources tell that as soon as the officer put a dab of ink on AAP leader’s fingers, many young men waiting for their turn outside the polling booth barged inside and started beating up the officer.




Kejriwal avoided to flaunt his inked finger, just to keep AAP supporters under control.

“Arvind ji was trying to stop them, saying violence is bad, but when have they heeded to his requests and suggestions?” an onlooker who took photos from his mobile phone confirmed to this reporter.

AAP has rejected reports that the supporters belonged to their party and claimed that it could well be a conspiracy by the BJP to defame their supporters.

“BJP men high jacking our party move-ment to weeken it!!!” party leader Ashutosh tweeted as soon as the news broke out.

While BJP has rejected the charges, Congress leader Beni Prasad Verma issued a statement without anyone asking him.

“AAP supporters had developed a habit of losing temper after seeing ink, just as a bull loses temper after seeing red color,” Beni said.
AAP supporters attack Polling Officer after he puts ink on Kejriwal’s finger | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Kaal123 said:


> The voter turn-out in Bangalore was 35% (itself inflated from the actual figure) and the high turn-out in the rest of India was electronically fabricated using microwave signals from satellites though the actual turn-out was a half or a third or a quarter of the figures given out. CIA-RAW will assign these fabricated votes to whomever they choose. CIA-RAW began fabricating the high turn-out figures to counter my “The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis do not matter” after media reports of very low turn-outs late on April 7 -- the first day of polling. Say NO to elections and Goondas like Modi and Sonia-Rahul; smash and destroy electronic voting machines; demand rule by “insanely handsome” Avatar of Shiva, Satish Chandra, being suppressed on orders of the CIA, who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately.


@Aeronaut @Web Master can you please block this spammer


----------



## Android

Kicking out JD(U) government in Bihar would be a bad move politically. Nitish would end up becoming a martyr and might make a comeback due to sympathy instead wait for one more year and let that bastard die a natural death.


----------



## AugenBlick

Android said:


> Kicking out JD(U) government in Bihar would be a bad move politically. Nitish would end up becoming a martyr and might make a comeback due to sympathy instead wait for one more year and let that bastard die a natural death.


Agreed. No need to force the issue. 
First target should be the sikular media and NGOs. 
as far as states are concerned , A better move would be to break UP.
Smaller states would be so much better.


----------



## cheekybird

AugenBlick said:


> @cheekybird you have competition ... and she is younger than you.


Who cares ............



Sidak said:


> @cheekybird Rahul gets kissed again, this time by a male supporter! - The Congress scion got mobbed in Murshidabad on Saturday after his campaign rally in the district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul Gandhi gets kissed again, this time by a male supporter in Murshidabad! : West Bengal, News - India Today


Rahul is clearly not interested in that kiss...so stop this propaganda against him



Sidak said:


> *Rahul Gandhi Ko Haram Khor Bolne walo, *Sickulars Kabhi Maaf Nahi Karengey.


Kon bola


----------



## AugenBlick

cheekybird said:


> Who cares ............


Aapka Rahul haath se nikal jaayega


----------



## cheekybird

AugenBlick said:


> Aapka Rahul haath se nikal jaayega


Kahin nahin Jane wala


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Prometheus said:


> somnath is popular in punjab..............he is in great demand in my constituency to do campaign ............lol
> i wouldnt had explained much better than that..............thnx.



You might want to look at this whole situation more rationally. 

Even if AAP wins a few seats in Punjab it will mean NOTHING. Its a wasted vote. It will only serve to weaken the Modi govt. 

You really want to set Punjab straight, *vote for AAP in the state election*. Vote BJP/Akali in Parliamentary election. Don't waste your vote. Vote to provide a strong center. 

Sometimes you have to sacrifice a short term gain for a long term gain. Don't let your hate for Akali cloud your judgement.


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> some anti-national candidates from AAP in Punjab
> 
> Adv Phoolka- (Ludhiana) Lawyer of 84 victims .....never took a penny from anyone to fight the case......believes in Indian justice system , so he is fighting for past 30 years
> 
> Dr. Daljit Singh (Amritsar) - a renowned eye surgeon , aged 79 yrs, one of the first eye surgeon in this part of India. Ran many charitable camps and done free surgeries for poor here..........
> 
> Bhagwant Mann (sangrur) - (do u need any intro to him) ......possibly most richest AAP candidate from Punjab ( next to Phoolkha) ......it will be hilarious to say that he is fighting elections to make money or get fame.
> 
> Sucha Singh Chotepur ( Gurdaspur) - Regarded as People's Polititian in gurdaspur .....he has won elections as an Independent .......and even resigned on moral principles when people asked him to do so in protest to attack on Golden Temple.
> 
> Dr Dharamvira Gandhi ( Patiala ) . a famous cardiologist who runs a charitable clinic in patiala and has very good will in that area. He is up against The royals of Patiala , Parneet Kaur , .......Akalis here are very weak in front of Royals...
> 
> Himmat Singh Shergill ( Anandpur Sahib) - Lawyer of Kuch Punjabi farmers ..............he saved them from being thrown out of gujarat ......guj govt lost the case in high court but moved to supreme court ..........to give land to industralists
> 
> Prof Sadhu Singh (Faridkot) - a retired lecturer from Govt.clg , a punjabi author , writer of many books.....won many awards for his writings.
> 
> Harinder Singh Khalsa( Fatehgarh Sahib) - AN INDIAN FORIEGN SERVICES ( RETD) officer..................it will be hilarious to say that such a high ranking officer in foreign ministery is Anti- National
> 
> Jyoti Mann ( Jalandhar) - a private primary school teacher , daughter of a maid..............a true AAM ADAMI........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> found any anti- national ???
> 
> but i can show many ex-militants in Akali govt








Is this RAW officer also an RSS agent ? You are as retarded as those folks supporting Akali's .
Countless evidence have been given to prove that AAP is clearly Anti national. From supporting criminals , to supporting the Rapist law minister , to having a complete Gunda Raj in Delhi and supporting Village panchayats who end up being Judge jury and executionor , often ending up with women being Raped as punishment. But Hey its the Akali's who are evil and not Kujliwala and his retarded gang who believe Bhagat SIngh is a terrorist , who has taken 5,00,000 from ford foundation which is a CIA front and not to mention is a chamcha of Sonia Gandu



cloud_9 said:


> You shoul
> For the nation Punjab needs to vote for Rapist and drug lords......Roger that!
> When was the last time you were on Punjab or talked to people whole love in the state.Your "Just corrupt "phrase was funny.......
> 
> Maybe you should extend this hospitality to Tamil Nadu,Karnataka,West Bengal and North East also.
> 
> The best result would be if Harsimrat loses her seat that will send a clear message for the next elections.
> 
> Hopefully nobody gets majority of seats.



Are you retarded ??, DO you want to see third front in the entire country just to satisfy your ego ? You hate what punjab have become but have no qualms pushing the entire country to be run by Rapists and criminals ? This is a National election, not a state election , if you don't like Akali's go vote them out in the state elections ..


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Meanwhile BJP is doing extremely well in Assam. Final tally may be 7-9/14...




Any Source???



Star Wars said:


> Anyone think Modi will be able to do it...get 272 ? am really tensed for next one month ..




BJP May not but Certainly NDA.


----------



## Star Wars

Manvantaratruti said:


> You might want to look at this whole situation more rationally.
> 
> Even if AAP wins a few seats in Punjab it will mean NOTHING. Its a wasted vote. It will only serve to weaken the Modi govt.
> 
> You really want to set Punjab straight, *vote for AAP in the state election*. Vote BJP/Akali in Parliamentary election. Don't waste your vote. Vote to provide a strong center.
> 
> Sometimes you have to sacrifice a short term gain for a long term gain. Don't let your hate for Akali cloud your judgement.



Don't waste your time with them , these peope hate what Punjab has becomes so they want to Drag the entire country down with Punjab ...


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> Bhai padhna ho padho ,nahi mat padho :|




Hi Green @GreenFoe Which Article Mate??

Anything new from Your end any survey??


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Star Wars said:


> Don't waste your time with them , these peope hate what Punjab has becomes so they want to Drag the entire country down with Punjab ...



Their apprehensions about Akalis seems to have some basis. But to punish the rest of India for their own sins (of voting back Akalis during state elections) is just crazy. 

I am sure they will understand.


----------



## HariPrasad

Kaal123 said:


> 24 billion dollars have been looted by this government, India could have used 24 billion dollars for making 4300 nuclear warheads. Corruption needs to end




Much more than 4300 Nuclear warheads can be made out of USD 24 bn.


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Rahul is clearly not interested in that kiss...so stop this propaganda against him



Lekin Muh par se to Khush dikhai deta hai Ma'm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> Don't waste your time with them , these peope hate what Punjab has becomes so they want to Drag the entire country down with Punjab ...


I agree that national outlook is more important, but India is still a parliamentary democracy. Ultimately it will be these MP's that will hold substantial power and they can even decide not to support Modi. Since such a scenario is possible, it is better to have a sensible MP represent you rather than vote in a criminal.

I feel @Prometheus and @cloud_9 are right it trying to vote a better MP to represent them.


----------



## Prometheus

Manvantaratruti said:


> You might want to look at this whole situation more rationally.
> 
> Even if AAP wins a few seats in Punjab it will mean NOTHING. Its a wasted vote. It will only serve to weaken the Modi govt.
> 
> You really want to set Punjab straight, *vote for AAP in the state election*. Vote BJP/Akali in Parliamentary election. Don't waste your vote. Vote to provide a strong center.
> 
> Sometimes you have to sacrifice a short term gain for a long term gain. Don't let your hate for Akali cloud your judgement.




this something that u are asking to sacrifice is "Punjab"



Star Wars said:


> Don't waste your time with them , these peope hate what Punjab has becomes so they want to Drag the entire country down with Punjab ...




blame NDA for that


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GreenFoe said:


> @CorporateAffairs
> 
> I have not seen more AH politician than this naidu guy,he waits for nomination days to end in telangana so that bjp cannot put candidates and then ends alliance .
> 
> What a Back stabber !



He's is the most cunning natured politician in the south. He even backstabbed and murdered his father in law for CMs chair.

Unfortunate that BJP is so much dependent on him.

He is equally coprrupt as Jagan is, but he has the entire telugu media under him.

He cant do anything but wait till may 16th and hope that BJP get closer to that 250 mark by their own.


----------



## Prometheus




----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


>


 
In Mumbai I would have wanted AAP to have at least little effect as it would eaten into Muslim vote bank of INC/NCP they did put up some craze after Delhi election but now they have lost it. Quite contrarily to their name they now exist only in some elite or celebrity circles. Now minority section is back to their regular choice Muslim and Christians with Congress/NCP, Sikhs, Jains and Pars is with Shivsena/BJP/MNS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> In Mumbai I would have wanted AAP to have at least little effect as it would eaten into Muslim vote bank of INC/NCP they did put up some craze after Delhi election but now they have lost it. Quite contrarily to their name they now exist only in some elite or celebrity circles. Now minority section is back to their regular choice Muslim and Christians with Congress/NCP, Sikhs, Jains and Pars is with Shivsena/BJP/MNS.




cant say much about mumbai...............but i saw all interviews of Raj Thakrary ..........he is great person ....lol..........cant u guys trade Raj for badal with us?


----------



## Jason bourne

hahahhahaha kisine modiji ka bhasan suna aabhi


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Prometheus said:


> Punjab might survive till next assembly elections



What do you mean by survive? Do you mean Punjab's land mass will disappear? All people living in Punjab die by next assembly election? All houses and business houses in Punjab vaporized?


----------



## SpArK

Jason bourne said:


> hahahhahaha kisine modiji ka bhasan suna aabhi



NarendraModi: I am not sad that I was born in a poor household. But I am sad when leaders of Cong, SP, BSP mock the poor.
NarendraModi: I know how poverty hurts, how we have shivered in cold winter nights. I can never forget those days.
NarendraModi: Those born with golden spoons don't know what poverty is. For them, poverty is tourist destination.

#NarendraModi: #RahulGandhi goes to see poverty like a tourist because he doesn't know what poverty is.

#NarendraModi: Like a tourist who has not seen the Taj Mahal, those born with golden spoons have to go to see poor people in their homes.


from his speech happening now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

JanjaWeed said:


> *Narendra Modi: India's saviour, or sectarian with blood on his hands? | Ian Jack | Comment is free | The Guardian*
> 
> Wow.. Guardian is on a mission!



Makes it clear no what UK govt has been using its aid money for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Narendra Modi gets Ansari support in Varanasi : Mail Today, News - India Today

Interesting development in Purvanchal.........


----------



## Jason bourne

SpArK said:


> NarendraModi: I am not sad that I was born in a poor household. But I am sad when leaders of Cong, SP, BSP mock the poor.
> NarendraModi: I know how poverty hurts, how we have shivered in cold winter nights. I can never forget those days.
> NarendraModi: Those born with golden spoons don't know what poverty is. For them, poverty is tourist destination.
> 
> #NarendraModi: #RahulGandhi goes to see poverty like a tourist because he doesn't know what poverty is.
> 
> #NarendraModi: Like a tourist who has not seen the Taj Mahal, those born with golden spoons have to go to see poor people in their homes.
> 
> 
> from his speech happening now...



"Want a parliament free from criminals: Won't spare a single convicted politician", warns Narendra Modi at his rally in Hardoi,UP.....

NarendraModi in UP: Be it BJP,NDA or any other, no one will be spared....must be punished..."

#NaMoInUP I'll form a committee to look into all those who have criminal cases against them. Ensure SC cleans Parliament of criminals.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458130464960548864


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> cant say much about mumbai...............but i saw all interviews of Raj Thakrary ..........he is great person ....lol..........cant u guys trade Raj for badal with us?



lol be careful what you wish for only if your state is facing serious issues due uncontrolled immigration from bihar else this guy won't do any good can't say anything about badals but oddly enough my Sikh friends here in Mumbai like them.


----------



## anonymus

madhu_greenleaf said:


> Makes it clear no what UK govt has been using its aid money for.




Madam,

It is not UK government. It is left wing fascists from India who are using their allied sister publications in west to defame Modi.

The Hindu is a sister publication of The Guardian from UK and New york times from US. Defamation of Modi is being carried out on cue of N.Ram of The Hindu.


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

anonymus said:


> Madam,
> 
> It is not UK government. It is left wing fascists from India who are using their allied sister publications in west to defame Modi.
> 
> The Hindu is a sister publication of The Guardian from UK and New york times from US. Defamation of Modi is being carried out on cue of N.Ram of The Hindu.



Maybe you need to become a bit wiser to the workings of the world.

Obama quietly reverses Hillary’s ‘get Modi’ policy

British govt being US govt's poodle does everything it can to destabilize India.


----------



## jha

Hmmm... Another shrewd step by Amit Shah.. Getting the backing of " Pandit" Madam Mohan Malviya's Family for Modi'd nomination.

Madan Mohan Malviya's grandson among Modi's proposers in Varanasi - IBNLive

And as much as Punjab is concerned, Akalis ( however despised they may be ) know their game pretty well. In 2012, everyone had written them off and PPP was being hailed as rising star before the results came out. Bhagwant Mann was giving interviews every hour. We all know what happened then. Lets wait for 16th may. Whatever happens will be good for Punjab.


----------



## onu1886

Switch off TVs till April 24: Congress` CP Joshi to voters

With 117 constituencies set to go to vote in the sixth phase on April 24, the Congress has come up with a bizarre appeal, asking voters to keep their televisions switched off till Thursday.
Addressing a rally in Karauli in Rajasthan, yesterday, Congress general secretary CP Joshi said, “There is no wave of BJP. It is better you all keep your televisions switched off for next three days and vote for Congress.”


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> In Mumbai I would have wanted AAP to have at least little effect as it would eaten into Muslim vote bank of INC/NCP they did put up some craze after Delhi election but now they have lost it. Quite contrarily to their name they now exist only in some elite or celebrity circles. Now minority section is back to their regular choice Muslim and Christians with Congress/NCP, Sikhs, Jains and Pars is with Shivsena/BJP/MNS.




Exactly right. this is what I have been advocating for quite some time.


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458118975079993344


----------



## HariPrasad

onu1886 said:


> Switch off TVs till April 24: Congress` CP Joshi to voters
> 
> With 117 constituencies set to go to vote in the sixth phase on April 24, the Congress has come up with a bizarre appeal, asking voters to keep their televisions switched off till Thursday.
> Addressing a rally in Karauli in Rajasthan, yesterday, Congress general secretary CP Joshi said, “There is no wave of BJP. It is better you all keep your televisions switched off for next three days and vote for Congress.”




Poor fellow worried about loosing of remaining few votes.


----------



## anonymus

madhu_greenleaf said:


> Maybe you need to become a bit wiser to the workings of the world.
> 
> Obama quietly reverses Hillary’s ‘get Modi’ policy
> 
> British govt being US govt's poodle does everything it can to destabilize India.




Actually, here Obama is reversing Hillary clinton's policy of demonising Modi and is embracing him. US ambassador to India was recently replaced because last ambassador was close to Sonia Gandhi.Similarly UK has become pro-Modi in past years.

As long as a leader in not threatening US or UK, they are cool to work with any disposition.They are rational actors, not some ranting madman of JNU.


And


You are underestimating the motivation of fascist left. They consider Marxism as their religion and they treat their detractors with same hatred as Al-qaida treat kaffir's.

The slander going on in Guardian ( on cue of Indian Marxists ) is akin to caliph giving degree of investiture to Ghaznavi for being an iconoclast. 


Guardian is supporting their ideological brothers in The Hindu.


----------



## HariPrasad

*No point in Modi apologising for Gujarat riots, says Madani*
Mail Today Bureau | Mail Today | New Delhi, April 21, 2014 | UPDATED 10:19 IST







Maulana Mehmood Madani (L) and Narendra Modi
After drawing flak from many sections over refusal to wear a skull cap, BJP's PM candidate Narendra Modi finally has someone from the Muslim community who sided with him.


Muslim cleric Maulana Mehmood Madani said that Modi should not wear the cap for symbolic purposes as many politicians have been using the symbolic act to make a fool of Muslims.

"If you ask me to put a tilak , I won't agree, not at all. And that doesn't make me a bad person. I can be bad on accounts my action only. It has been our bad experience that symbolic acts have been done but real problems have not been solved. I don't find not wearing skullcap as bad. I say that those who wear the cap fool Muslims. I want to tell them with folded hands not to make a fool of us. He should not wear the skullcap. Nobody should. It is only a symbolic thing and I don't want symbolism. I want work," Madani said at Aaj Tak 's Seedhi Baat programme.

Describing riots as national issues, Madani said that looking at loss from the prism of communities is unfortunate. "If he ( Modi) is guilty then he should be punished," he said. "What good is an apology? Loss of life in the riots and the shame it caused, was it only for Muslims? It was shame for all."





Madani said: "We have doubts on his abilities. If people make him the PM even after opposition then responsibility will be on him to treat everyone as equal. He would see everyone as equal and won't destroy the country on the basis of religion and caste," he said.


Madani maintained that people have an image of Modi not being secular. "There is a view about him that he is not secular. It may be wrong but that is the view and I also agree with the view. The identity attached to him is that of destruction. If he talks about development and succeeds in implementing then he will be worthy of praise. It is good that he is appearing secular and not saying a single communal word but that is the strength of this country. Khuda kare ki dil badal gaya ho. It will be a good thing," he said.

Madani said that the idea of India is strong and no matter who comes to power and who goes out, nobody can break India as majority of Indians are secular.

"Whether he becomes PM or not will be decided after elections but if attempts are being made to create a fear perception then it is not right. I don't agree that there is a fear perception. People may be trying to do so but this country is powerful and it has the strength of non-violence. It has brotherhood and large heartedness," he said.

Reacting to Bharatiya Janata Party leader Giriraj Singh's statement that critics of Modi should go to Pakistan, Madani said that Singh is best suited for Pakistan and Afghanistan. "He should be sent to Pakistan. India will not accept such leaders," he said.

Madani also made light of the comments by Samajwadi Party leader Azam Khan and said that there can be a good side to it.

"There is a conspiracy under which Muslims are being disconnected with the land by enemies from inside and outside. There can be a good side to that comment. If anyone looks at our country with bad eyes Muslims will remove the eyes," he said.






Read more at: No point in Modi apologising for Gujarat riots, says Madani : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Switch off TVs till April 24: Congress` CP Joshi to voters



He himself is loosing by a margin. Would have been better if he had advised the same to the voters from his constituency.

BTW in TN, AIADMK people are asking vote saying :: "Vote for Amma for Modi government "

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

anonymus said:


> Actually, here Obama is reversing Hillary clinton's policy of demonising Modi and is embracing him. US ambassador to India was recently replaced because last ambassador was close to Sonia Gandhi.Similarly UK has become pro-Modi in past years.
> 
> As long as a leader in not threatening US or UK, they are cool to work with any disposition.They are rational actors, not some ranting madman of JNU.
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> You are underestimating the motivation of fascist left. They consider Marxism as their religion and they treat their detractors with same hatred as Al-qaida treat kaffir's.
> 
> The slander going on in Guardian ( on cue of Indian Marxists ) is akin to caliph giving degree of investiture to Ghaznavi for being an iconoclast.
> 
> 
> Guardian is supporting their ideological brothers in The Hindu.



They replaced the US ambassador to India because the relationship was threatened to a dysfunctional level, does not mean they have stopped their mischief making. Does not mean all those entities they have funded in India to create havoc have been withdrawn.

Next Guardian and the other major Western newspapers are the mouthpieces of their respective governments. They do not take the cue from Indian marxists, rather they set the tone for the Indian marxists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

madhu_greenleaf said:


> The replaced the US ambassador to India because the relationship was threatened to a dysfunctional level, does not mean they have stopped their mischief making. Does not mean all those entities they have funded in India to create havoc have been withdrawn.
> 
> Next Guardian and the other major Western newspapers are the mouthpieces of their respective governments. *They do not take the cue from Indian marxists, rather they set the tone for the Indian marxists*.



Exactly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458118975079993344



Bull.


----------



## HariPrasad

This guy has a divine power. Who so ever has mess with him, have to backtrack. Be they the members of BJP or Opposition or countries opposing him. There are many examples. Vajpayee, Advani, Yashwant sinha, Britain, Nitish, Germany and many other countries. Now US is falling in line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Prometheus said:


> this something that u are asking to sacrifice is "Punjab"



LOL....don't be so dramatic. Punjabi MP's sitting in parliment are not going to do anything for Punjab either, but will be passing laws for the whole of India. They are either part of the govt. or part of the opposition, there is no third role in the parliament. What is a better choice ? 

There really is no 'sacrifice' here, but I hear punjabi's like to exaggerate things 



> blame NDA for that



Sure...... let us blame the NDA for every ill in India.....the UPA and congress gets away scott free


----------



## cloud_9

Star Wars said:


> Is this RAW officer also an RSS agent ? You are as *retarded* as those folks supporting Akali's .
> Countless evidence have been given to prove that AAP is clearly Anti national. From supporting criminals , to supporting the Rapist law minister , to having a complete Gunda Raj in Delhi and supporting Village panchayats who end up being Judge jury and executionor , often ending up with women being Raped as punishment. But Hey its the Akali's who are evil and not Kujliwala and his retarded gang who believe Bhagat SIngh is a terrorist , who has taken 5,00,000 from ford foundation which is a CIA front and not to mention is a chamcha of Sonia Gandu
> 
> 
> 
> Are you* retarded* ??, DO you want to see third front in the entire country just to satisfy your ego ? You hate what punjab have become but have no qualms pushing the entire country to be run by Rapists and criminals ? This is a National election, not a state election , if you don't like Akali's go vote them out in the state elections ..


All I have to say is.....**** off,piece of turd.



indiatester said:


> I agree that national outlook is more important, but India is still a parliamentary democracy. Ultimately it will be these MP's that will hold substantial power and they can even decide not to support Modi. Since such a scenario is possible, it is better to have a sensible MP represent you rather than vote in a criminal.
> 
> I feel @Prometheus and @cloud_9 are right it trying to vote a better MP to represent them.


Apparently people think MP's have no role in highlighting local problems at the central level.They were either skipping their civics lesson or went to shit schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Just found out Medha Patkar is AAP candidate from my constituency :/


----------



## cloud_9

People should stop dreaming.BJP has little presence in Punjab and It happens their partners are corrupt and loonies.So stop blaming the people


----------



## jha

What did Amrinder Singh tell in new interview..? S


----------



## JanjaWeed

Kapil Sibbal live on some tv channels blurting out some 'encounter' stuff about Amit Shah! Looks Congress is running out of agendas... & are recycling the same old stuff to get Modi.


----------



## jha

Now journalists grilling him on why his government did not ask CBI to investigate .. Hahahaha...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

It seems Amrinder Singh gave a clean chit to Tytler in '84 riots... What a huge self goal by Capt..... Now BJP+SAD will milk it...This seat is now a gone case for Congress.

BTW when is Modi rally in Amritsar..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Hahahaha... Yeh lo... Kya logic hai...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458117771700625408

Going by this logic .. Can we consider " Abhi to Shiela haar hai, Ab modi ki baari hai " a case of hate mongering against a set of people..? A criminal FIR against AAPians..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Delhi ka bhagauda wapas jao.

Kejriwal faces anger in Amethi: Female hecklers shout slogans and brand AAP leader 'bhagauda' | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Marxist said:


> @Guynextdoor2 howz your new party ?


 
Sarcastic little bugger  . Doing better than the commies than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458130464960548864


Standard of candidates. God help India.. should we elect these kinda candidates to our Parliament & give them the power to make laws on our behalf.


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> All I have to say is.....**** off,piece of turd.



Of course, you ran out of arguements so you personally attack me.. its what most AAP supporters usually do. SO am not surprised ...



kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458130464960548864



Thats what you get for getting bollywood/tollywood folks in Politics


----------



## JanjaWeed

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458118975079993344


Sounds about right...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458174654683676672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Sarcastic little bugger  . Doing better than the commies than you.



Corporate worshiper in a Maoist den ,Good luck ......

howz life ?


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> People should stop dreaming.BJP has little presence in Punjab and It happens their partners are corrupt and loonies.So stop blaming the people



NOTA


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Marxist said:


> Corporate worshiper in a Maoist den ,Good luck ......
> 
> howz life ?


 
Good man, and what about you? Long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> Just found out Medha Patkar is AAP candidate from my constituency :/


That is fine.

now defeat her.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Muslim cleric backs Modi, says not wearing skull caps not a bad thing*

BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi has got support from a Muslim cleric, Maulana Mehmood Madani. He said that Modi should not wear the cap for symbolic purposes as many politicians have been using the symbolic act to make a fool of Muslims.

"If you ask me to put a _tilak_, I won't agree, not at all. And that doesn't make me a bad person. I don't find not wearing skull cap as bad. I say that those who wear the cap fool Muslims. I want to tell them with folded hands not to make a fool of us," Maulana Madani said.

"He (Modi) should not wear the skull cap. Nobody should. It is only a symbolic thing and I don't want symbolism," he added.

Modi, in a television interview, last week had said that he will not wear skull caps just to appease someone. "Does Sonia Gandhi wear a skull cap?" he asked, adding that he would do anything to protect the rights of the minorities but would not make symbolic gestures for appeasement.

The Congress, however, said this was a clear and "unmistakable signal" of his "bias and bigotry" against Muslims.

"That is the only headgear he refuses to wear. He wore all kinds of outlandish headgears including one with a dead bird of an endangered specie. He wore the headgear of Nagaland, turban and saafa," Congress leader Shashi Tharoor said.

"By not wearing the skull cap, he is sending an unmistakable signal to his hardcore supporters that he will not cater to the needs of this community. He never misses an opportunity to signal his bias and bigotry to the nation," Tharoor added.

The BJP, however, defended Modi, with party leader Shahnawaz Hussain saying, "Skull cap is not for politics. It's for worshipping but many leaders use _topi_ (cap) for politics. _Woh Musalmanon ko topi pehnate hain_ (They only fool the Muslims). The Hindus and Muslims must respect each other's sentiments. The BJP does not discriminate between Hindus and Muslims. We see all as equal."



Android said:


> Just found out Medha Patkar is AAP candidate from my constituency :/



Make sure, she loses her deposit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

@jha saheb - How is Giriraj Singh's outburst going to impact Bihar voters in remaining 27 seat?

There were reports that Muslims are voting in good numbers for BJP this time. Why is it that a politician like him doesn't see that and think before shooting his mouth off?


----------



## Marxist

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Good man, and what about you? Long time.



life is as usual ....turned 30 yesterday now its time for new challenges in life (like marriage) ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Marxist said:


> life is as usual ....turned 30 yesterday now its time for new challenges in life (like marriage) ....



Belated Happy Birthday Dear!! Best wishes for your next challenge i.e. Marriage!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

> *In fact, it is the BJP which is ready to call off the alliance at any point and Naidu who is going out of his way to ensure its continuance. Modi has made it clear that if the TDP candidates in the three Assembly segments are not withdrawn by Monday, he would prefer Naidu not to be there at the LB Stadium meeting in Hyderabad on April 22*



Hmm.. Very interesting... Naidu has found a perfect person to fight in Modi..

TDP defiance casts shadow on NDA rally in Hyderabad - The Times of India


----------



## Manvantaratruti

madhu_greenleaf said:


> Bull.



No, the part about Togadia hating Modi is true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> @jha saheb - How is Giriraj Singh's outburst going to impact Bihar voters in remaining 27 seat?
> 
> There were reports that Muslims are voting in good numbers for BJP this time. Why is it that a politician like him doesn't see that and think before shooting his mouth off?



Well.. People like him are always a liability and an asset. Depends on the situation how he behaves. Till now he was an asset in this election. But now a huge liability. BJP will loose some Muslim votes for sure..


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458188314449690624
Congressis divided a state only to appease mother Sonia $&^!@(&$^&^$


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Manvantaratruti said:


> No, the part about Togadia hating Modi is true



I follow him on twitter. When he was asked that question there, he certainly did not say anything against Modi. He wanted people to vote for Modi. Said all Hindu objectives are the same. Now the point is he is wary of Modi, not hates him. When Modi made the remark toilets are more important than temples, a lot of Hindus were riled. So Togadia watches against these creeping tendencies of "secularism" which demands again and again that Hindu interests be sacrificed to its altar.


----------



## Jason bourne

ABP news GHOSNAPATRA me modiji aa rahe he


----------



## onu1886

Android said:


> Just found out Medha Patkar is AAP candidate from my constituency :/


 Hey are you going for Modi's rally in Mumbai today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

whats wrong with this firozabad seat modiji challenging EC that he will watch all the pooling booth himself .... 

whats the story of FIROZABAAD ....


----------



## Tshering22

jbond197 said:


> @jha saheb - How is Giriraj Singh's outburst going to impact Bihar voters in remaining 27 seat?
> 
> There were reports that Muslims are voting in good numbers for BJP this time. Why is it that a politician like him doesn't see that and think before shooting his mouth off?



I think he was talking about 'those' people, not about muslims in general. Why because secular terrorist media twists everything as ordered by the Family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

praveen togadiya is here in my city 

praveen togadiya is here in my city  

Has Jayalalitha mis-calculated by spurning @narendramodi advances? AIADMK felt party could bag 30+ seats. But how plan seems in jeopardy (

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458198746958790656)



Jason bourne said:


> praveen togadiya is here in my city
> 
> praveen togadiya is here in my city
> 
> Has Jayalalitha mis-calculated by spurning @narendramodi advances? AIADMK felt party could bag 30+ seats. But how plan seems in jeopardy (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458198746958790656)



yes i think she has mis calculated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Marxist said:


> life is as usual ....turned 30 yesterday now its time for new challenges in life (like marriage) ....


Happy deleted birth Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Jason bourne said:


> Has Jayalalitha mis-calculated by spurning @narendramodi advances? AIADMK felt party could bag 30+ seats. But how plan seems in jeopardy (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458198746958790656)
> 
> 
> 
> yes i think she has mis calculated


 
"Has Jayalalitha mis-calculated by spurning @narendramodi advances?" 

This line has double meaning . Hope no pun intended

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Interesting off camera back story.. No wonder certain channels just dont understand this man..

Meeting Modi: Spartan surroundings, no fuss, all business - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

onu1886 said:


> Hey are you going for Modi's rally in Mumbai today?



Can't my end semester exams are starting tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

onu1886 said:


> "Has Jayalalitha mis-calculated by spurning @narendramodi advances?"
> 
> This line has double meaning . Hope no pun intended



Kamine , Modi is married


----------



## onu1886

Star Wars said:


> Kamine , Modi is married


 When has that ever stopped a man



Android said:


> Can't my end semester exams are starting tomorrow


 Bad luck . All the best for your exams

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

onu1886 said:


> When has that ever stopped a man


Age


----------



## jha

It seems Praveen Togadia has served legal notice to Media houses ....

Legal Notice to Media houses by Dr. Pravin Togadia for publishing fabricated news | Vishwa Samvada Kendra

It seems Praveen Togadia has served legal notice to Media houses ....

Legal Notice to Media houses by Dr. Pravin Togadia for publishing fabricated news | Vishwa Samvada Kendra

Pravin Togadia denies hate speech in Gujarat, sends legal notice to newspapers | NDTV.com



Android said:


> Can't my end semester exams are starting tomorrow



Hudd hai... Parho jaake.. Idhar kya karne aaye ho..? Paper leak hoke idhar nhi aane wala..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

SarthakGanguly said:


> Age


 Forgotten N D Tiwari have you


----------



## jha

SarthakGanguly said:


> Age



Talk about yourself... Whats Shilajit and Vi*gra for ..? 

Not to forget N.D.Tiwari...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Interesting off camera back story.. No wonder certain channels just dont understand this man..
> 
> Meeting Modi: Spartan surroundings, no fuss, all business - Rediff.com India News


 Interesting...He is quite a man...This article also serves the purpose of informing critics that this was indeed a non - scripted interview.


----------



## Fawkes

HariPrasad said:


> Happy deleted birth Day.


Deleted ¿
B & D are at a long distance on keyboard bro. 

Whats wrong with times now? Religious aparthied? Next what, Raga is indian mandela? They are just going full retard.


----------



## jha

Meanwhile Nitish Kumar is following Assam's Mahanta ... A defeat in '14 general elections will lead to mass exodus of his party leaders to BJP and will nullify any positive effect of his in Bihar.. What a shame..

In Nitish Kumar's presence, partyman says he will 'bury Modi' | NDTV.com


Just a clarification : " Zameen mein gaar denge" is just a way to say that "will defeat him" in Bhagalpur region. But WTH.. why not exploit it to bury Nitish ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

jha said:


> Meanwhile Nitish Kumar is following Assam's Mahanta ... A defeat in '14 general elections will lead to mass exodus of his party leaders to BJP and will nullify any positive effect of his in Bihar.. What a shame..
> 
> In Nitish Kumar's presence, partyman says he will 'bury Modi' | NDTV.com



Ever increasing list of people going insane. Phew


----------



## cloud_9

Star Wars said:


> Of course, *you ran out of arguements so you personally attack me*.. its what most AAP supporters usually do. SO am not surprised ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what you get for getting bollywood/tollywood folks in Politics


Calling someone a retard is never a sign of an intelligent argument.


----------



## Tshering22

Fawkes said:


> Deleted ¿
> B & D are at a long distance on keyboard bro.
> 
> Whats wrong with times now? Religious aparthied? Next what, Raga is indian mandela? They are just going full retard.



Most secularists are retards.

They and their western marxist created, JNU-inspired mental slavery often makes them feel superior to the rest of India and her culture. As Lord Macaulay had defined, these jokers follow his words to the textbook.

They are an obstacle to patriots and nationalists. They are as much a threat to India psychologically as much as LeT is physically to our people.



walwal said:


> Ever increasing list of people going insane. Phew



In Sanskrit, there is an ancient saying, even before we existed, "Vinashkalay Vipreetbuddhi".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

jha said:


> Meanwhile Nitish Kumar is following Assam's Mahanta ... A defeat in '14 general elections will lead to mass exodus of his party leaders to BJP and will nullify any positive effect of his in Bihar.. What a shame..
> 
> In Nitish Kumar's presence, partyman says he will 'bury Modi' | NDTV.com
> 
> 
> Just a clarification : " Zameen mein gaar denge" is just a way to say that "will defeat him" in Bhagalpur region. But WTH.. why not exploit it to bury Nitish ...


Maybe he thinks Modi is Muslim or Christian.


----------



## jha

SarthakGanguly said:


> Maybe he thinks Modi is Muslim or Christian.



This man is a true secular. He once had got ticket from RJD to stand in election from my constituency. Came to our village in "Pitambara" dhoti and Kurta with bandana of Sree Ram. Must have thought that Brahmins will get appeased by such gateup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Good article on Modi's simplicity. @jha @Marxist @Sidak @Star Wars @he-man @Jason bourne
Meeting Modi: Spartan surroundings, no fuss, all business - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Interesting off camera back story.. No wonder certain channels just dont understand this man..
> 
> Meeting Modi: Spartan surroundings, no fuss, all business - Rediff.com India News



The last such great leader we had was Lal Bahadur Shastri and he was murdered. 

Hope NaMo makes it and help us all make it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

kaykay said:


> Good article on Modi's simplicity. @jha @Marxist @Sidak @Star Wars @he-man @Jason bourne
> Meeting Modi: Spartan surroundings, no fuss, all business - Rediff.com India News


 
Do compare this article with the experience of Sankarsan Thakur who tried to interview Pappu Yadav.

When dawn breaks over a don


----------



## Prometheus

madhu_greenleaf said:


> What do you mean by survive? Do you mean Punjab's land mass will disappear? All people living in Punjab die by next assembly election? All houses and business houses in Punjab vaporized?




In Batala.............90% industry closed down and moved to Harayan/ Himachal under badals

No jobs................govt. employees are sometimes not paid for 6-6 months.

70% youth is drug addict................and majority will die as there are rarely any de-adiction centers............people are leaving the Punjab at an alarming rate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manvantaratruti

Prometheus said:


> In Batala.............90% industry closed down and moved to Harayan/ Himachal under badals
> 
> No jobs................govt. employees are sometimes not paid for 6-6 months.
> 
> 70% youth is drug addict................and majority will die as there are rarely any de-adiction centers............people are leaving the Punjab at an alarming rate



Voting for AAP is not going to change that. I wish it would, but reality is that nothing will change. But with Modi as PM there is Genuine hope for change. Men like him do not come along often, only once in 50 odd years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> In Batala.............90% industry closed down and moved to Harayan/ Himachal under badals
> 
> No jobs................govt. employees are sometimes not paid for 6-6 months.
> 
> 70% youth is drug addict................and majority will die as there are rarely any de-adiction centers............people are leaving the Punjab at an alarming rate



Then why were they voted into power just 2 years back if its so bad ? Did you vote in the state elections 2 years back ?


----------



## jarves

So what the predictions are predicting??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jarves said:


> So what are the predictions predicting??



So far 2/3rd + of the seats of the voting already done is going to BJP , at least thats what i hear ...



cloud_9 said:


> Calling someone a retard is never a sign of an intelligent argument.



Point being..... you hit the reply button just to throw an insult . You never really replied to my points .. If the option is between a drug smuggler and an anti national i,d pick the drug smuggler , but in your case i'd pick NOTA . Not people who think Bhagat Singh is a terrorist . If you ever want Taliban type rule in India , go pick AAP , considering how they support Tribal laws and Khap Panchayats


----------



## madhu_greenleaf

Prometheus said:


> In Batala.............90% industry closed down and moved to Harayan/ Himachal under badals
> 
> No jobs................govt. employees are sometimes not paid for 6-6 months.
> 
> 70% youth is drug addict................and majority will die as there are rarely any de-adiction centers............people are leaving the Punjab at an alarming rate



Okay things are bad and everyone knows it, but does that mean Punjab will die in the next 3 years before assembly elections? 

There are roughly around 3 million drug users in Punjab if your 70% youth numbers are true. If all of them were to die of an overdose tomorrow, still Punjab won't die. USA with its 23 million drug users has not died nor has Iran or any other country with drug culture.

AAP cannot do anything here. It is a party with no ideas and not business friendly. So no jobs are going to be created by it either.

While Badals are evil and have to go, you cannot dump all the blame on them. The culture of Punjab has gone bad and nothing a political party can do about it in short term. De-addiction centers do not help much in this scenario.

The society and its values have to change to bring about any difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@Jason bourne when is Modi coming on Ghoshrapatra?

@jbond197 @GreenFoe bhaiyo pls Patil sahab ka pura analysis of 17th april post kro yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Prometheus said:


> In Batala.............90% industry closed down and moved to Harayan/ Himachal under badals
> 
> No jobs................govt. employees are sometimes not paid for 6-6 months.
> 
> 70% youth is drug addict................and majority will die as there are rarely any de-adiction centers............people are leaving the Punjab at an alarming rate



Elect AAP and the rest 10% will also leave Batala .......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Do compare this article with the experience of Sankarsan Thakur who tried to interview Pappu Yadav.
> 
> When dawn breaks over a don



Sankarsan Thankur is a known Nitish lackey. His advise is one of the reasons Nitish broke away from NDA. He had assured Nitish that Muslims will vote form him en maase if he breaks away from NDA. Now JD-U is struggling to win even in Nalanda and Madhepura...

However this article seems totally accurate. Pappu Yadav is every bit a scum he has been portrayed here. This man deserves to be in Jail not in open.


----------



## Soumitra

LEAKED: Notes made by various politicians before delivering speeches | Faking News


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> @Jason bourne when is Modi coming on Ghoshrapatra?
> 
> @jbond197 @GreenFoe bhaiyo pls Patil sahab ka pura analysis of 17th april post kro yaar.



tommorow 8 PM ..


No post poll alliance with Trinamool Congress, says BJP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> tommorow 8 PM ..
> 
> 
> No post poll alliance with Trinamool Congress, says BJP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Seems BJP is quite confident of the seats coming from WB . Though am getting worried, who is left to ally now ?


----------



## jha

If BJP wants to do well in Bihar Assembly elections and is really keen to provide good governance..This guy is a suitable candidate..

Shahnawaz Hussain: Young yet mature face of BJP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


>


Kid in that cartoon must be a Maoist & CPM cadre!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul




----------



## jha

Mayawati's BSP faces turmoil as core voters move away | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Star Wars said:


> Seems BJP is quite confident of the seats coming from WB . Though am getting worried, who is left to ally now ?


YSRC, TRS, AIDMK(most probably), Sikkim Democratic Front and some more small parties with 1-2 seats each. Also count 10-15 Independents supporting whatever govt comes in power.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458248136037634048


----------



## Parul

*Narendra Modi gets more NO votes than Justin Bieber in TIME poll*

*New Delhi: *BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi had many more "NO" votes than Canadian pop singer Justin Bieber and polled far fewer popular votes than AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal in an ongoing poll as of late Sunday for TIME 100 list of the most influential people in the world.

The voting closes on April 22 and the final result will be announced on April 24.

Mr Modi, who opinion polls project as set to take over as India's next prime ministerpost the ongoing general elections, had polled 'NO' votes close to six, on a scale of one to 10. Bieber had polled fewer negative votes. (India Votes 2014: full coverage)

Bieber in fact polled more YES votes than Mr Modi.

The person topping the list was US actress Katy Perry, followed by Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Arvind Kejriwal who had as many YES votes as her and fewer NOs.

Mr Modi was at ninth spot, below popular singer Beyonce Knowles and actor Benedict Cumberbatch.

However, a tweet showing the graph and the number of NO votes for Mr Modi had his fans swinging into action, with many voting YES and urging others on Twitter to do likewise.

On its site, the TIME asks voters if the person should be included in the TIME100 list.

By late Sunday night, Mr Kejriwal had nearly 87 percent people voting YES and just 13 percent saying NO. The number of votes polled, both for and against, were over 130,000, with the polling numbers changing every second.

In comparison, Mr Modi had over 62 percent voting NO and nearly 38 percent voting YES, with around 68,000 votes polled so far.

In comparison, world leaders like German Chancellor Angela Merkel had polled just 9,763 votes, with the meter barely moving. North Korean leader Kim Jong Un had 13,000 votes polled, Chinese President Xi Jinping 7,777 and even Microsoft founder and the world's richest person Bill Gates had polled 13,730 votes.

Narendra Modi gets more NO votes than Justin Bieber in TIME poll | NDTV.com


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Mayawati's BSP faces turmoil as core voters move away | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


Not much but Just a little help from them can change entire equation heavily in favour of BJP but at the same time muslims are shifting towards BSP(though East UP is not stronghold of BSP rather SP so I hope they won't be benifitted there and Muslim votes will be divided among SP and BSP).


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> *Narendra Modi gets more NO votes than Justin Bieber in TIME poll*
> 
> *New Delhi: *BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi had many more "NO" votes than Canadian pop singer Justin Bieber and polled far fewer popular votes than AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal in an ongoing poll as of late Sunday for TIME 100 list of the most influential people in the world.
> 
> The voting closes on April 22 and the final result will be announced on April 24.
> 
> Mr Modi, who opinion polls project as set to take over as India's next prime ministerpost the ongoing general elections, had polled 'NO' votes close to six, on a scale of one to 10. Bieber had polled fewer negative votes. (India Votes 2014: full coverage)
> 
> Bieber in fact polled more YES votes than Mr Modi.
> 
> The person topping the list was US actress Katy Perry, followed by Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Arvind Kejriwal who had as many YES votes as her and fewer NOs.
> 
> Mr Modi was at ninth spot, below popular singer Beyonce Knowles and actor Benedict Cumberbatch.
> 
> However, a tweet showing the graph and the number of NO votes for Mr Modi had his fans swinging into action, with many voting YES and urging others on Twitter to do likewise.
> 
> On its site, the TIME asks voters if the person should be included in the TIME100 list.
> 
> By late Sunday night, Mr Kejriwal had nearly 87 percent people voting YES and just 13 percent saying NO. The number of votes polled, both for and against, were over 130,000, with the polling numbers changing every second.
> 
> In comparison, Mr Modi had over 62 percent voting NO and nearly 38 percent voting YES, with around 68,000 votes polled so far.
> 
> In comparison, world leaders like German Chancellor Angela Merkel had polled just 9,763 votes, with the meter barely moving. North Korean leader Kim Jong Un had 13,000 votes polled, Chinese President Xi Jinping 7,777 and even Microsoft founder and the world's richest person Bill Gates had polled 13,730 votes.
> 
> Narendra Modi gets more NO votes than Justin Bieber in TIME poll | NDTV.com




Justin Beiber for PM !!


----------



## Parul

Do beegha zameen.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458252647208734720

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458252851773313024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

_There is always a room for fools in our country. Kejriwal is full time occupier. _Kejriwal in Delhi: We are unable to work properly because we don't have majority. We'll fight again to get absolute majority so that we can work properly. Please vote us in majority.

Kejriwal in Loksabha elections: No party should get absolute majority so that the party won't be having monopoly over governance. Vote for a fractured mandate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Modi marathit bolala re aaj. Huge crowd at mumbai.


----------



## AugenBlick

Fawkes said:


> Modi marathit bolala re aaj. Huge crowd at mumbai.


link?? I waana hear modi sahebanchi marahti...

also
Success of “2 States” prompts political parties to create their own version of the movie | Faking News


----------



## Fawkes

AugenBlick said:


> link?? I waana hear modi sahebanchi marahti...
> 
> also
> Success of “2 States” prompts political parties to create their own version of the movie | Faking News


Live on marathi news channels. Check on their websites. Or will be available on youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Sankarsan Thankur is a known Nitish lackey. His advise is one of the reasons Nitish broke away from NDA. He had assured Nitish that Muslims will vote form him en maase if he breaks away from NDA. Now JD-U is struggling to win even in Nalanda and Madhepura...
> 
> However this article seems totally accurate. Pappu Yadav is every bit a scum he has been portrayed here. This man deserves to be in Jail not in open.


No wonder Sankarsan used to protest vehemently whenever Nitish was called a hypocrite in any debate and kept saying that this breakup was done on 'priciples'. Shame that he is still called a neutral journalist in news shows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


> link?? I waana hear modi sahebanchi marahti...
> 
> also
> Success of “2 States” prompts political parties to create their own version of the movie | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Election is also the season for spoofs. Watch this one on @arvindkejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Election is also the season for spoofs. Watch this one on @arvindkejriwal.


lol.. that was too good. Especially the dance routine was awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458252851773313024


*Compared to New Delhi, Varanasi is a much bigger place...*

Yes, it is and we're dealing with it accordingly. There are five--three urban and two rural--assembly segments in Varanasi parliamentary constituency. Five persons have been given the job of winning them for us. They are Manish Sisodia, Dileep Pandey, Durgesh Pathak, Kapil Mishra and Gulab Singh. About 14 MLA candidates who successfully or otherwise contested the 2013 assembly elections in Delhi are here. So are many of our Delhi's campaign managers.
__________

Lol, Kejriwal got the whole Delhi Cabinet for hia campaign in Varanasi.. No wonder why they needed to regisn from Delhi assembly.. They had to campaign so hard in Varanasi and governing Delhi was just a burden..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458268513627435008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458268938573721600
There you go... Even VHP guys are not spared in Modi's Gujarat. Something for Mulayam & Nitish Kumar ponder about & learn from Modi's law & order administration in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457866060239106048
When is Modi's rally in Amritsar? Hope AAP cuts into anti Akali vote. Don't care about the rest of the seats in Punjab but this one has to be won.


----------



## JanjaWeed

onu1886 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457866060239106048
> When is Modi's rally in Amritsar? Hope AAP cuts into anti Akali vote. Don't care about the rest of the seats in Punjab but this one has to be won.


Bhupendra Chaube... oh well, naam hi kaafi hai! 
Amrinder Singh just shot himself in the foot by giving clean chit to Jagdish Tytler. Even if he had any remote chance of winning in Amritsar.. it's as good as disappeared now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

UDAYAKUMAR S.P., AAP Candidate from Kanyakumari, Tamil Nadu has 382 criminal cases against him. Highest among all LS 2014 candidates. 

Source link : Udayakumar S.P.(AAP):Constituency- KANNIYAKUMARI(TAMIL NADU) - Affidavit Information of Candidate:


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458274522831929345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458275010277146625

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onu1886

JanjaWeed said:


> Bhupendra Chaube... oh well, naam hi kaafi hai!
> Amrinder Singh just shot himself in the foot by giving clean chit to Jagdish Tytler. Even if he had any remote chance of winning in Amritsar.. it's as good as disappeared now!


Lets see ... For once I don't care if there is foul play in this seat as long as Jaitley wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Arnab is giving me a headache


----------



## onu1886

Star Wars said:


> Arnab is giving me a headache


Bhupendra Chaubey was worse today. He thinks he is the new Rajdeep , screaming is head off saying why does'nt Modi dissassociate himself from Togadia and purposely ignoring the fact that Togadia was chucked out of Guj by Modi. Guj govt has already filed an FIR against Togadia for this hate speech


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Arnab is giving me a headache


stopped watching his show for sometime now. guy has lost my respect!


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458252851773313024



It will be clear on 16 May.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

5forty3 has got their exit polls for the 17th up


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458279946327040000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458279946327040000



Am watching election express , a lot of people are saying that they will no longer vote for Jaya as she is against Modi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Am watching election express , a lot of people are saying that they will no longer vote for Jaya as she is against Modi ...


i think Jaya's over-ambition is going to cost her this time around. Way things are going... Modi might not need her help at the centre to form the govt. & Jaya's significance in National politics may take a back seat.. & DMK would love to lend a hand whenever needed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> i think Jaya's over-ambition is going to cost her this time around. Way things are going... Modi might not need her help in the centre to form the govt. & Jaya's significance in National politics may take a back seat.. & DMK would love to lend a hand whenever needed!



DMK is playing very smart , they are just keeping their mouths shut leaving their options open . What i want to see is BJP make inroads into Tamil Nadu and W.B reducing both TMC's and AIADMK's relevence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> DMK is playing very smart , they are just keeping their mouths shut leaving their options open . What i want to see is BJP make inroads into Tamil Nadu and W.B reducing both TMC's and AIADMK's relevence


BJP is doing all the good things at TN at the moment. It's good that they did not ally themselves with two big parties. 'cause you easily get overshadowed by your bigger partner. By allying themselves with marginal players, BJP has allowed itself enough room to manoeuvre about & start building a base for themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> 5forty3 has got their exit polls for the 17th up



Bhai mere pls post karde yaar..........................plssssssssssssssssssss............... 

@GreenFoe @jbond197


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> BJP is doing all the good things at TN at the moment. It's good that they did not ally themselves with two big parties. 'cause you easily get overshadowed by your bigger partner. By allying themselves with marginal players, BJP has allowed itself enough room to manoeuvre about & start building a base for themselves.



Reducing the seats of these political parties will also ensure that the third front does not get enough seats to form the government. If all of the major state level parties get fewer seats it will be far too fragile , and even if a govt. is formed it will never last more than a couple of months which will ensure that Modi comes out a lot stronger ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

@arp2041 and others

For 12 of April Voting phase, 55 for NDA out of 110
For the 17th of April Voting phase 77 for NDA out of 122

Total so far: 132 Vast majority of that are BJP seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> @arp2041 and others
> 
> For 12 of April Voting phase, 55 for NDA out of 110
> For the 17th of April Voting phase 77 for NDA out of 122
> 
> Total so far: 132 Vast majority of that are BJP seats.



77/122 !!!!!

Buddy u made my DAY!!! 

NDA only need 1/3rd seats from next 312 seats for a Modi Sarkar


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> 77/122 !!!!!
> 
> Buddy u made my DAY!!!



LOL only 121 seats went for voting on that day.



arp2041 said:


> 77/122 !!!!!
> 
> Buddy u made my DAY!!!
> 
> NDA only need 1/3rd seats from next 312 seats for a Modi Sarkar



More like 45% :/

They've definitely won a few seats in Assam which wasn't predicted.

I predict NDA sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

kbd-raaf said:


> @arp2041 and others
> 
> For 12 of April Voting phase, 55 for NDA out of 110
> For the 17th of April Voting phase 77 for NDA out of 122
> 
> Total so far: 132 Vast majority of that are BJP seats.


Mate I am some conservative so although I agree with 12th april figure of around 55 but I will give only 60-65 for 17th april elections.
So total 115-120 so far(according to me).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

"I am not bothered if I win or not. I will never compromise with my principles. Will make committees to look into criminal cases of people".Be it BJP, NDA or any other party, no one will be spared. Those who have committed crimes must be punished", says BJP's candidate Narendra Modi while addressing a rally in Hardoi, UP.

Pic from Namo's rally in Hardoi, UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> Mate I am some conservative so although I agree with 12th april figure of around 55 but I will give only 60-65 for 17th april elections.
> So total 115-120 so far(according to me).



Say if its 115 which is the lowest figure then we need 157 more seats out of 312 which is a little more than half . Which is entirely possible


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> Say if its 115 which is the lowest figure then we need 157 more seats out of 312 which is a little more than half . Which is entirely possible



NDA crosses 272 is not important.

But if BJP crosses 200, than no one can stop Modi.


----------



## SpArK

arp2041 said:


> NDA crosses 272 is not important.
> 
> But if BJP crosses 200, than no one can stop Modi.




It is very important to get 230+

3 reasons. Removal of Article 370, enforcing Uniform civil code and another reason which i dont want to talk about.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> @arp2041 and others
> 
> For 12 of April Voting phase, 55 for NDA out of 110
> For the 17th of April Voting phase 77 for NDA out of 122
> 
> Total so far: 132 Vast majority of that are BJP seats.



Mind it there are lots of marginal seats where BJP got a good chance among the seats that went to poll in both the phases. So there is a very high possibility of 55+ in phase 1 and 77+ in phase 2. An additional 10 seats in two phases to what is projected will send me already in celebration mode..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Star Wars said:


> Say if its 115 which is the lowest figure then we need 157 more seats out of 312 which is a little more than half . Which is entirely possible


Yes Its very much possible. And make Figure as 260 as 10-15 Independents are going no where.
PS: my estimate was worst case scenario.


----------



## kbd-raaf

kaykay said:


> Mate I am some conservative so although I agree with 12th april figure of around 55 but I will give only 60-65 for 17th april elections.
> So total 115-120 so far(according to me).



Dr Patil has said that he is being very conservative and is in fact scaling down some of the voteshares for the BJP where he believes it is an outlier error. 

Chetan Bhagat with NaMo selfie

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

SpArK said:


> It is very important to get 230+
> 
> 3 reasons. Removal of Article 370, enforcing Uniform civil code and another reason which *i dont want to talk about.*



Making Amit Shah Deputy PM???


----------



## kaykay

kbd-raaf said:


> Dr Patil has said that he is being very conservative and is in fact scaling down some of the voteshares for the BJP where he believes it is an outlier error.
> 
> Chetan Bhagat with NaMo selfie


Well I hope so. Hopefull BJP itself will cross 220 and NDA 250 then only we can expect some big actions on many imp issues without any interruptions from other baboons.


----------



## SpArK

arp2041 said:


> Making Amit Shah Deputy PM???



No deputy PM post. 

Deputy's are for weak and the ones who goes for vacation.

Some even stay below deputy their entire term like MMS, being deputy to all Biggies and to all people of gandra (gandhi+vadra) families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

SpArK said:


> It is very important to get 230+
> 
> 3 reasons. Removal of Article 370, enforcing Uniform civil code and another reason which i dont want to talk about.


Abolition of Article 370 not possible. You need simple majority in parliament and 2/3rd majority in JK assembly. Plus a number of other conditions which i can't recall right now. Nehru made sure Article 370 is here to stay and the kashmir wound festers forever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Pseudo-intellectuals and self proclaimed saviours of secularism in the country are getting too loud , too shrill in their opposition to Mr. Modi. 
Do they fear the fact that Modi will enforce law and order and real secularism that will close the communist shops ?


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> Making Amit Shah Deputy PM???



Subramaniam Swamy as Foreign minister


----------



## pursuit of happiness

SpArK said:


> It is very important to get 230+
> 
> 3 reasons. Removal of Article 370, enforcing Uniform civil code and another reason which i dont want to talk about.


--
Case -1 - 272 plus..
no more coalition dharma. 
india can take own decision and not struck in regional issue hijak national interest like Tamilnadu - Srilanka case 
2/3 majority in House imp for some radical change in admin and critical issue 

Case -2 
BJP 230 + Others
some compromise .. may affect negatively. but BJP can run as per they want 

case -3 
BjP - 200
then coalition guys may hijack main issue



SpArK said:


> No deputy PM post.
> 
> Deputy's are for weak and the ones who goes for vacation.
> 
> Some even stay below deputy their entire term like MMS, being deputy to all Biggies and to all people of gandra (gandhi+vadra) families.


--
Deputy is political office with less administration need


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458130747274973185

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

kaykay said:


> Well I hope so. Hopefull BJP itself will cross 220 and NDA 250 then only we can expect some big actions on many imp issues without any interruptions from other baboons.



For the rest of the 311 seats, the NDA needs 143. Other than WB I don't see any problems  We have Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Bihar and finally Gujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

onu1886 said:


> Abolition of Article 370 not possible. You need simple majority in parliament and 2/3rd majority in JK assembly. Plus a number of other conditions which i can't recall right now. Nehru made sure Article 370 is here to stay and the kashmir wound festers forever


- 
difficult but not impossible..


----------



## jbond197

SpArK said:


> No deputy PM post.
> 
> Deputy's are for weak and the ones who goes for vacation.
> 
> Some even stay below deputy their entire term like MMS, being deputy to all Biggies and to all people of gandra (gandhi+vadra) families.



Gandra..

Take the copy right. This is going to be one of the choicest abuses in the days to come..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Tremendous support for Medha Patkar after Super stars like Raghu and Ranveer Shorey decided to campaign for AAP today..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> For the rest of the 311 seats, the NDA needs 143. Other than WB I don't see any problems  We have Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Bihar and finally Gujarat



Even in west Bengal we may get a few seats .... Things are looking up...unless congies do EVM fraud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> For the rest of the 311 seats, the NDA needs 143. Other than WB I don't see any problems  We have Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Bihar and finally Gujarat


Individual seats like andaman nicobar Lok sabha generally doesn't matter much but in case of Modi every bit counts. This seat is currently with BJP and it is going to be won by BJP again.


----------



## onu1886

pursuit of happiness said:


> -
> difficult but not impossible..


It is impossible . The only party against article 370 is BJP and even if they get 1/2 the seats in parliament , you seriously think they can get 2 /3 rd majority in jk assembly ever ??


----------



## pursuit of happiness

jha said:


> Tremendous support for Medha Patkar after Super stars like Raghu and Ranveer Shorey decided to campaign for AAP today..


--
She is good human being ...
but stuck with wrong birds or new birds to fly in new skies..
Kirit somaya have god hold there


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Gandra..
> 
> Take the copy right. This is going to be one of the choicest abuses in the days to come..



should i tweet this to narendra modi?? 

@SpArK do you have any objections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458256183049342977

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Star Wars said:


> Even in west Bengal we may get a few seats .... Things are looking up...unless congies do EVM fraud



I am really worried about EVM fraud.

But let's keep things in perspective. 

BJP with 150 seats, will form the government with Modi as PM or they will sit as opposition and have the govt fall apart within a year.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

onu1886 said:


> It is impossible . The only party against article 370 is BJP and even if they get 1/2 the seats in parliament , you seriously think they can get 2 /3 rd majority in jk assembly ever ??


--
technically you are right..
but dear politics is game of change..
see abdullah comments now a days..they also know where to fly ..
people of india including J&K now become restless need change for good..
J& K assembly is trciky but not impossible


----------



## Kaal123

Dem!god said:


> Pseudo-intellectuals and self proclaimed saviours of secularism in the country are getting too loud , too shrill in their opposition to Mr. Modi.
> Do they fear the fact that Modi will enforce law and order and real secularism that will close the communist shops ?


Filthy niggers such as Modi who hanker after U.S. visas want the pleasure of drinking water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets as do hundreds of thousands of Gujaratis running brothels (called motels but renting rooms by the hour for sex) and I.I.T. graduates -- I am one ( PsychotherapyDOTeBoardDOTcom ) -- given 1.3 crore packages before graduation by American companies so they can work for this most ferocious of India’s enemies with a mentality as filthy as the water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets they will be drinking. I have shown that both M. K. Gandhi and Nehru were sponsored by British intelligence. Kejriwal is sponsored by CIA-RAW because, like me, he is from I.I.T. Kharagpur but his fasts were not the CIA-enforced starvation up to 3 weeks at a time I have suffered, unlike me he has been promoted, not suppressed, in the media by CIA-RAW and, via electronic voting machines controlled by the CIA by microwave signals from satellites, he can even be made prime minister by CIA-RAW (added on Dec 11 ‘13: CIA-RAW showed its minute-by-minute management of Kejriwal by first sending him to meditate for 2 days after the voting because of my references to filthy mentality, above, and meditation then stopping the 19-minute recording of his interview with NDTV in the middle -- which it knew I was watching -- and adding a 3 minute segment at the end having him say he had gone away for 2 days because he was not feeling well, when it saw that sending him for meditation did not cut any ice with me and having his mother do an interview with NDTV pretending it was done while he was still away several days before it was broadcast with her saying he had gone away because he was not feeling well; this falsification of the time of the interview that can easily be established was a fraud in service of a larger crime -- CIA-RAW’s management of Kejriwal -- and can be used to put away and hang Kejriwal, NDTV, RAW and a lot of others for treason; after that the CIA had him included in a list of the world‘s greatest thinkers by Foreign Policy magazine though corruption and bribery are way down in the list of India‘s problems the biggest of which is CIA rule over India and its suppression of the greatest Indian of all time capable of making India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately; also, after I wrote the above about Kejriwal, a flood of stories in the media said that Nandan Nilekani -- also from an I.I.T. -- who, despite being worth well over a billion dollars from working for the Americans has become chairman of India‘s Unique Identification Card -- Aadhar card -- program which has entered into a contract with MongoDB which is part-funded by the CIA “to identify, adapt and deliver innovative technology solutions to support the missions of CIA and the broader US intelligence community” including “National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, Defense Intelligence Agency and Department of Homeland Security Science and Technology Directorate” -- Economic Times, Dec 3 ‘13 -- to bring India’s population under comprehensive American control as do numerous programs under the guise of homeland security etc. for which the U.S. National Security Agency chief recently spent about a week in India with a team of 17 -- what was he doing with a team of 17 for almost a week in India? -- will be the Congress party‘s prime ministerial candidate, nominated by the CIA which will be happy if any of its nominees -- Modi, Kejriwal or Nilekani -- becomes prime minister and, as is shown in the comments of the CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam to me, which can be found at HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom, the entire Indian government is simply a front for the CIA), though when I ran for Parliament from East Delhi in 1996, RAW changed the Returning Officer in mid-stream and instructed the civil servants who did the counting to register exactly one vote for me from each polling booth; when I mentioned this falsification of vote counts, Vajpayee had the BJP candidate, B. L. Sharma “Prem“, who won, resign his Lok Sabha seat but when Vajpayee became prime minister, Advani as Home Minister was sent to CIA headquarters -- or face prosecution for the Babri Masjid demolition which he undertook at Vajpayee’s suggestion who suggested it to Advani at the CIA’s suggestion -- and the Home Ministry and Intelligence Bureau began to participate, in addition to RAW, in the CIA’s crimes against me with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years. No one is allowed to be in public life in India unless sponsored by CIA-RAW. The Nehru family, Modi, Kejriwal -- all deserve death though they may not all be killed in the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block. The fecal bacteria from flush toilets in their drinking water form the essence of Americans. Avoid contact with Americans as you would with faeces. Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.


----------



## Star Wars

onu1886 said:


> It is impossible . The only party against article 370 is BJP and even if they get 1/2 the seats in parliament , you seriously think they can get 2 /3 rd majority in jk assembly ever ??



What if you impose presidents rule in j&K


----------



## arp2041

Kaal123 said:


> Filthy niggers such as Modi who hanker after U.S. visas want the pleasure of drinking water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets as do hundreds of thousands of Gujaratis running brothels (called motels but renting rooms by the hour for sex) and I.I.T. graduates -- I am one ( PsychotherapyDOTeBoardDOTcom ) -- given 1.3 crore packages before graduation by American companies so they can work for this most ferocious of India’s enemies with a mentality as filthy as the water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets they will be drinking. I have shown that both M. K. Gandhi and Nehru were sponsored by British intelligence. Kejriwal is sponsored by CIA-RAW because, like me, he is from I.I.T. Kharagpur but his fasts were not the CIA-enforced starvation up to 3 weeks at a time I have suffered, unlike me he has been promoted, not suppressed, in the media by CIA-RAW and, via electronic voting machines controlled by the CIA by microwave signals from satellites, he can even be made prime minister by CIA-RAW (added on Dec 11 ‘13: CIA-RAW showed its minute-by-minute management of Kejriwal by first sending him to meditate for 2 days after the voting because of my references to filthy mentality, above, and meditation then stopping the 19-minute recording of his interview with NDTV in the middle -- which it knew I was watching -- and adding a 3 minute segment at the end having him say he had gone away for 2 days because he was not feeling well, when it saw that sending him for meditation did not cut any ice with me and having his mother do an interview with NDTV pretending it was done while he was still away several days before it was broadcast with her saying he had gone away because he was not feeling well; this falsification of the time of the interview that can easily be established was a fraud in service of a larger crime -- CIA-RAW’s management of Kejriwal -- and can be used to put away and hang Kejriwal, NDTV, RAW and a lot of others for treason; after that the CIA had him included in a list of the world‘s greatest thinkers by Foreign Policy magazine though corruption and bribery are way down in the list of India‘s problems the biggest of which is CIA rule over India and its suppression of the greatest Indian of all time capable of making India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately; also, after I wrote the above about Kejriwal, a flood of stories in the media said that Nandan Nilekani -- also from an I.I.T. -- who, despite being worth well over a billion dollars from working for the Americans has become chairman of India‘s Unique Identification Card -- Aadhar card -- program which has entered into a contract with MongoDB which is part-funded by the CIA “to identify, adapt and deliver innovative technology solutions to support the missions of CIA and the broader US intelligence community” including “National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, Defense Intelligence Agency and Department of Homeland Security Science and Technology Directorate” -- Economic Times, Dec 3 ‘13 -- to bring India’s population under comprehensive American control as do numerous programs under the guise of homeland security etc. for which the U.S. National Security Agency chief recently spent about a week in India with a team of 17 -- what was he doing with a team of 17 for almost a week in India? -- will be the Congress party‘s prime ministerial candidate, nominated by the CIA which will be happy if any of its nominees -- Modi, Kejriwal or Nilekani -- becomes prime minister and, as is shown in the comments of the CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam to me, which can be found at HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom, the entire Indian government is simply a front for the CIA), though when I ran for Parliament from East Delhi in 1996, RAW changed the Returning Officer in mid-stream and instructed the civil servants who did the counting to register exactly one vote for me from each polling booth; when I mentioned this falsification of vote counts, Vajpayee had the BJP candidate, B. L. Sharma “Prem“, who won, resign his Lok Sabha seat but when Vajpayee became prime minister, Advani as Home Minister was sent to CIA headquarters -- or face prosecution for the Babri Masjid demolition which he undertook at Vajpayee’s suggestion who suggested it to Advani at the CIA’s suggestion -- and the Home Ministry and Intelligence Bureau began to participate, in addition to RAW, in the CIA’s crimes against me with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years. No one is allowed to be in public life in India unless sponsored by CIA-RAW. The Nehru family, Modi, Kejriwal -- all deserve death though they may not all be killed in the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block. The fecal bacteria from flush toilets in their drinking water form the essence of Americans. Avoid contact with Americans as you would with faeces. Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.



abey yaar isko koi ban karo yaar @WebMaster @Aeronaut 

Uncle Mere Headache me Pain honey lag jata hai itna bada post padkey.


----------



## Kaal123

After what I wrote above about Nandan Nilekani, his candidacy for prime minister became untenable and CIA-RAW -- see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom -- decided to revive the candidacy of the Italian woman’s son by giving him credit for the Lok Pal bill for which it ordered Anna Hazare to support the government’s Lok Pak bill; as I have said, Hazare’s agitation was sponsored by CIA-RAW to keep India ‘Gandhian’ and so poor, weak and enslaved. If the Aam Admi Party were smart, they will see that CIA rule over India is an incomparably bigger problem than bribery and destroy the Congress and the BJP by publicizing their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India. But, as I have said, India’s nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra; he does not need India’s conventional forces or the rest of the government and citizenry to defend India).


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> should i tweet this to narendra modi??
> 
> @SpArK do you have any objections


Nah, Narendra Modi is too big to go for such cheap tactics. Its gonna be us who will use it for Cong-AAP voters!!


----------



## Star Wars

Kaal123 said:


> Filthy niggers such as Modi who hanker after U.S. visas want the pleasure of drinking water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets as do hundreds of thousands of Gujaratis running brothels (called motels but renting rooms by the hour for sex) and I.I.T. graduates -- I am one ( PsychotherapyDOTeBoardDOTcom ) -- given 1.3 crore packages before graduation by American companies so they can work for this most ferocious of India’s enemies with a mentality as filthy as the water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets they will be drinking. I have shown that both M. K. Gandhi and Nehru were sponsored by British intelligence. Kejriwal is sponsored by CIA-RAW because, like me, he is from I.I.T. Kharagpur but his fasts were not the CIA-enforced starvation up to 3 weeks at a time I have suffered, unlike me he has been promoted, not suppressed, in the media by CIA-RAW and, via electronic voting machines controlled by the CIA by microwave signals from satellites, he can even be made prime minister by CIA-RAW (added on Dec 11 ‘13: CIA-RAW showed its minute-by-minute management of Kejriwal by first sending him to meditate for 2 days after the voting because of my references to filthy mentality, above, and meditation then stopping the 19-minute recording of his interview with NDTV in the middle -- which it knew I was watching -- and adding a 3 minute segment at the end having him say he had gone away for 2 days because he was not feeling well, when it saw that sending him for meditation did not cut any ice with me and having his mother do an interview with NDTV pretending it was done while he was still away several days before it was broadcast with her saying he had gone away because he was not feeling well; this falsification of the time of the interview that can easily be established was a fraud in service of a larger crime -- CIA-RAW’s management of Kejriwal -- and can be used to put away and hang Kejriwal, NDTV, RAW and a lot of others for treason; after that the CIA had him included in a list of the world‘s greatest thinkers by Foreign Policy magazine though corruption and bribery are way down in the list of India‘s problems the biggest of which is CIA rule over India and its suppression of the greatest Indian of all time capable of making India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately; also, after I wrote the above about Kejriwal, a flood of stories in the media said that Nandan Nilekani -- also from an I.I.T. -- who, despite being worth well over a billion dollars from working for the Americans has become chairman of India‘s Unique Identification Card -- Aadhar card -- program which has entered into a contract with MongoDB which is part-funded by the CIA “to identify, adapt and deliver innovative technology solutions to support the missions of CIA and the broader US intelligence community” including “National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, Defense Intelligence Agency and Department of Homeland Security Science and Technology Directorate” -- Economic Times, Dec 3 ‘13 -- to bring India’s population under comprehensive American control as do numerous programs under the guise of homeland security etc. for which the U.S. National Security Agency chief recently spent about a week in India with a team of 17 -- what was he doing with a team of 17 for almost a week in India? -- will be the Congress party‘s prime ministerial candidate, nominated by the CIA which will be happy if any of its nominees -- Modi, Kejriwal or Nilekani -- becomes prime minister and, as is shown in the comments of the CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam to me, which can be found at HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom, the entire Indian government is simply a front for the CIA), though when I ran for Parliament from East Delhi in 1996, RAW changed the Returning Officer in mid-stream and instructed the civil servants who did the counting to register exactly one vote for me from each polling booth; when I mentioned this falsification of vote counts, Vajpayee had the BJP candidate, B. L. Sharma “Prem“, who won, resign his Lok Sabha seat but when Vajpayee became prime minister, Advani as Home Minister was sent to CIA headquarters -- or face prosecution for the Babri Masjid demolition which he undertook at Vajpayee’s suggestion who suggested it to Advani at the CIA’s suggestion -- and the Home Ministry and Intelligence Bureau began to participate, in addition to RAW, in the CIA’s crimes against me with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years. No one is allowed to be in public life in India unless sponsored by CIA-RAW. The Nehru family, Modi, Kejriwal -- all deserve death though they may not all be killed in the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block. The fecal bacteria from flush toilets in their drinking water form the essence of Americans. Avoid contact with Americans as you would with faeces. Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

kbd-raaf said:


> For the rest of the 311 seats, the NDA needs 143. Other than WB I don't see any problems  We have Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Bihar and finally Gujarat


add 59 seats in UP which are yet to be contested in that. 30+ seats out of 59 won't be very hard for BJP(I am being conservative here else even more).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Reducing the seats of these political parties will also ensure that the third front does not get enough seats to form the government. If all of the major state level parties get fewer seats it will be far too fragile , and even if a govt. is formed it will never last more than a couple of months which will ensure that Modi comes out a lot stronger ....


I hope BJP succeeds in finding foothold in states like TN, Kerala & AP. They had a chance to make an impact throughout South India with good governance in Karnataka when they came to power on their own for the first time. But misuse of power by state leaders & mishandling by the central leadership made a huge dent to their reputation. I hope they have learned their lesson.. & manage to find right people in these states to change BJP's fortunes.


----------



## Star Wars

@isro2222 any insights into who will win elections ?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

kbd-raaf said:


> I am really worried about EVM fraud.
> 
> But let's keep things in perspective.
> 
> BJP with 150 seats, will form the government with Modi as PM or they will sit as opposition and have the govt fall apart within a year.


-- EVM
me too concern
if true.. the base of democracy is smashed..
the respect for institution like EC will be nailed 
hope its just a technical /admin issue.
- BJP 
with 150?
then who gets rest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> I hope BJP succeeds in finding foothold in states like TN, Kerala & AP. They had a chance to make an impact throughout South India with good governance in Karnataka when they came to power on their own for the first time. But misuse of power by state leaders & mishandling by the central leadership made a huge dent to their reputation. I hope they have learned their lesson.. & manage to find right people in these states to change BJP's fortunes.




They may get 2 seats in Kerala and possibly 8-10 seats in T.N

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> 77/122 !!!!!
> 
> Buddy u made my DAY!!!
> 
> NDA only need 1/3rd seats from next 312 seats for a Modi Sarkar


We still got some solid states to come.. like Gujarat, rest of UP & Bihar, Maharashtra. There's going to be some good numbers coming in later stages. All in all.. I think NDA will cross the magic figure with the current alliance!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> I am really worried about EVM fraud.
> 
> But let's keep things in perspective.
> 
> BJP with 150 seats, will form the government with Modi as PM or they will sit as opposition and have the govt fall apart within a year.



IUf people come to know of EVM fraud or if Modi does not become PM then this country will go Haywire , there will be riots in the street as people will instantly claim EVM fraud as a reason for congress victory .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

onu1886 said:


> It is impossible . The only party against article 370 is BJP and even if they get 1/2 the seats in parliament , you seriously think they can get 2 /3 rd majority in jk assembly ever ??


Leave it guys!! Article 370 and Kashmir are not the only issues left with India. I agree though that this problem can only be solved if a Party has absolute majority at both Centre and J&K assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Kaal123 said:


> Filthy niggers such as Modi who hanker after U.S. visas want the pleasure of drinking water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets as do hundreds of thousands of Gujaratis running brothels (called motels but renting rooms by the hour for sex) and I.I.T. graduates -- I am one ( PsychotherapyDOTeBoardDOTcom ) -- given 1.3 crore packages before graduation by American companies so they can work for this most ferocious of India’s enemies with a mentality as filthy as the water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets they will be drinking. I have shown that both M. K. Gandhi and Nehru were sponsored by British intelligence. Kejriwal is sponsored by CIA-RAW because, like me, he is from I.I.T. Kharagpur but his fasts were not the CIA-enforced starvation up to 3 weeks at a time I have suffered, unlike me he has been promoted, not suppressed, in the media by CIA-RAW and, via electronic voting machines controlled by the CIA by microwave signals from satellites, he can even be made prime minister by CIA-RAW (added on Dec 11 ‘13: CIA-RAW showed its minute-by-minute management of Kejriwal by first sending him to meditate for 2 days after the voting because of my references to filthy mentality, above, and meditation then stopping the 19-minute recording of his interview with NDTV in the middle -- which it knew I was watching -- and adding a 3 minute segment at the end having him say he had gone away for 2 days because he was not feeling well, when it saw that sending him for meditation did not cut any ice with me and having his mother do an interview with NDTV pretending it was done while he was still away several days before it was broadcast with her saying he had gone away because he was not feeling well; this falsification of the time of the interview that can easily be established was a fraud in service of a larger crime -- CIA-RAW’s management of Kejriwal -- and can be used to put away and hang Kejriwal, NDTV, RAW and a lot of others for treason; after that the CIA had him included in a list of the world‘s greatest thinkers by Foreign Policy magazine though corruption and bribery are way down in the list of India‘s problems the biggest of which is CIA rule over India and its suppression of the greatest Indian of all time capable of making India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately; also, after I wrote the above about Kejriwal, a flood of stories in the media said that Nandan Nilekani -- also from an I.I.T. -- who, despite being worth well over a billion dollars from working for the Americans has become chairman of India‘s Unique Identification Card -- Aadhar card -- program which has entered into a contract with MongoDB which is part-funded by the CIA “to identify, adapt and deliver innovative technology solutions to support the missions of CIA and the broader US intelligence community” including “National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, Defense Intelligence Agency and Department of Homeland Security Science and Technology Directorate” -- Economic Times, Dec 3 ‘13 -- to bring India’s population under comprehensive American control as do numerous programs under the guise of homeland security etc. for which the U.S. National Security Agency chief recently spent about a week in India with a team of 17 -- what was he doing with a team of 17 for almost a week in India? -- will be the Congress party‘s prime ministerial candidate, nominated by the CIA which will be happy if any of its nominees -- Modi, Kejriwal or Nilekani -- becomes prime minister and, as is shown in the comments of the CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam to me, which can be found at HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom, the entire Indian government is simply a front for the CIA), though when I ran for Parliament from East Delhi in 1996, RAW changed the Returning Officer in mid-stream and instructed the civil servants who did the counting to register exactly one vote for me from each polling booth; when I mentioned this falsification of vote counts, Vajpayee had the BJP candidate, B. L. Sharma “Prem“, who won, resign his Lok Sabha seat but when Vajpayee became prime minister, Advani as Home Minister was sent to CIA headquarters -- or face prosecution for the Babri Masjid demolition which he undertook at Vajpayee’s suggestion who suggested it to Advani at the CIA’s suggestion -- and the Home Ministry and Intelligence Bureau began to participate, in addition to RAW, in the CIA’s crimes against me with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years. No one is allowed to be in public life in India unless sponsored by CIA-RAW. The Nehru family, Modi, Kejriwal -- all deserve death though they may not all be killed in the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block. The fecal bacteria from flush toilets in their drinking water form the essence of Americans. Avoid contact with Americans as you would with faeces. Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.


--
A new newton in town..
auuuluuuuu .. drink milk and go to sleep ..do wear huggis tooo.


----------



## onu1886

Star Wars said:


> What if you impose presidents rule in j&K


Lol ... Even then the abolition bill actually needs to be passed in the JK assembly


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> IUf people come to know of EVM fraud or if Modi does not become PM then this country will go Haywire , there will be riots in the street as people will instantly claim EVM fraud as a reason for congress victory .


--
Yes.. EVM some placed worked weiredly in Maharastra.
even if you pres BJP it was goin to congres


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> @isro2222 any insights into who will win elections ?



GREYS!!!







Anunakis will lose there deposit.



JanjaWeed said:


> We still got some solid states to come.. like Gujarat, rest of UP & Bihar, Maharashtra. There's going to be some good numbers coming in later stages. All in all.. I think NDA will cross the magic figure with the current alliance!



U forgot MP, which will give almost clean sweep to BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> They may get 2 seats in Kerala and possibly 8-10 seats in T.N



2 in kerala???? must be joking.... 8-10 in TN????? NO way mate..... Kerala "0"and all chances are that BJP will end up "0"in TN as well... Amma all the way....


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457866060239106048
> When is Modi's rally in Amritsar? Hope AAP cuts into anti Akali vote. Don't care about the rest of the seats in Punjab but this one has to be won.



Akalis have put almost all party machinery in Amritsar. This is a prestige issue for them. Be assured Jaitley will sail through. This self goal by Amrinder will also be milked to maximum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> @isro2222 any insights into who will win elections ?


I think @isro2222 is busy at the moment in his quest to find out if Zeebans & Gootans have abducted MH370! 



arp2041 said:


> U forgot MP, which will give almost clean sweep to BJP



Oh Yes.. we won't even need partners in that case. There is a solid chance of BJP crossing 272+ on it's own!


----------



## kbd-raaf

This shall be me after elections






I can't stop laughing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Kaal123 said:


> Filthy niggers such as Modi who hanker after U.S. visas want the pleasure of drinking water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets as do hundreds of thousands of Gujaratis running brothels (called motels but renting rooms by the hour for sex) and I.I.T. graduates -- I am one ( PsychotherapyDOTeBoardDOTcom ) -- given 1.3 crore packages before graduation by American companies so they can work for this most ferocious of India’s enemies with a mentality as filthy as the water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets they will be drinking. I have shown that both M. K. Gandhi and Nehru were sponsored by British intelligence. Kejriwal is sponsored by CIA-RAW because, like me, he is from I.I.T. Kharagpur but his fasts were not the CIA-enforced starvation up to 3 weeks at a time I have suffered, unlike me he has been promoted, not suppressed, in the media by CIA-RAW and, via electronic voting machines controlled by the CIA by microwave signals from satellites, he can even be made prime minister by CIA-RAW (added on Dec 11 ‘13: CIA-RAW showed its minute-by-minute management of Kejriwal by first sending him to meditate for 2 days after the voting because of my references to filthy mentality, above, and meditation then stopping the 19-minute recording of his interview with NDTV in the middle -- which it knew I was watching -- and adding a 3 minute segment at the end having him say he had gone away for 2 days because he was not feeling well, when it saw that sending him for meditation did not cut any ice with me and having his mother do an interview with NDTV pretending it was done while he was still away several days before it was broadcast with her saying he had gone away because he was not feeling well; this falsification of the time of the interview that can easily be established was a fraud in service of a larger crime -- CIA-RAW’s management of Kejriwal -- and can be used to put away and hang Kejriwal, NDTV, RAW and a lot of others for treason; after that the CIA had him included in a list of the world‘s greatest thinkers by Foreign Policy magazine though corruption and bribery are way down in the list of India‘s problems the biggest of which is CIA rule over India and its suppression of the greatest Indian of all time capable of making India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately; also, after I wrote the above about Kejriwal, a flood of stories in the media said that Nandan Nilekani -- also from an I.I.T. -- who, despite being worth well over a billion dollars from working for the Americans has become chairman of India‘s Unique Identification Card -- Aadhar card -- program which has entered into a contract with MongoDB which is part-funded by the CIA “to identify, adapt and deliver innovative technology solutions to support the missions of CIA and the broader US intelligence community” including “National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, Defense Intelligence Agency and Department of Homeland Security Science and Technology Directorate” -- Economic Times, Dec 3 ‘13 -- to bring India’s population under comprehensive American control as do numerous programs under the guise of homeland security etc. for which the U.S. National Security Agency chief recently spent about a week in India with a team of 17 -- what was he doing with a team of 17 for almost a week in India? -- will be the Congress party‘s prime ministerial candidate, nominated by the CIA which will be happy if any of its nominees -- Modi, Kejriwal or Nilekani -- becomes prime minister and, as is shown in the comments of the CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam to me, which can be found at HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom, the entire Indian government is simply a front for the CIA), though when I ran for Parliament from East Delhi in 1996, RAW changed the Returning Officer in mid-stream and instructed the civil servants who did the counting to register exactly one vote for me from each polling booth; when I mentioned this falsification of vote counts, Vajpayee had the BJP candidate, B. L. Sharma “Prem“, who won, resign his Lok Sabha seat but when Vajpayee became prime minister, Advani as Home Minister was sent to CIA headquarters -- or face prosecution for the Babri Masjid demolition which he undertook at Vajpayee’s suggestion who suggested it to Advani at the CIA’s suggestion -- and the Home Ministry and Intelligence Bureau began to participate, in addition to RAW, in the CIA’s crimes against me with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years. No one is allowed to be in public life in India unless sponsored by CIA-RAW. The Nehru family, Modi, Kejriwal -- all deserve death though they may not all be killed in the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block. The fecal bacteria from flush toilets in their drinking water form the essence of Americans. Avoid contact with Americans as you would with faeces. Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.


----------



## jha

So today both Arnab and Choubey went bonkers. Its good that so few watch English news in India or, else they would have also got headache.


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> 2 in kerala???? must be joking.... 8-10 in TN????? NO way mate..... Kerala "0"and all chances are that BJP will end up "0"in TN as well... Amma all the way....



yes 2 in Kerala , 8-10 purly because of Jayalalitha's recent remarks


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> yes 2 in Kerala , 8-10 purly because of Jayalalitha's recent remarks



2???? the hard core BJP supporter may not even think so..... which one TVM? and Kasargode?


----------



## arp2041

nair said:


> 2???? the hard core BJP supporter may not even think so..... which one TVM? and Kasargode?



Don't know about Kerala but NDA is certainly getting 5+ in TN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> Don't know about Kerala but NDA is certainly getting 5+ in TN.



Kerala 0..... TN may be 2 to 3



arp2041 said:


> Don't know about Kerala but NDA is certainly getting 5+ in TN.



Kerala 0..... TN may be 2 to 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> 2???? the hard core BJP supporter may not even think so..... which one TVM? and Kasargode?



My friend is in Tvm and i went to kasargode earlier, trust me, there is hell of a lot of support for BJP there . BJP really has a chance . Especially in TVM after recent events of congress


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> They may get 2 seats in Kerala and possibly 8-10 seats in T.N



Irrespective of the seat numbers if they can manage to swing significant amount of vote share in their favour... it could still be a start for them. & can build from there. If you go by recent reports... BJP is poised to gain significant amount of vote share. If it turns into seats.. nothing like it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Aadamkhor Modi.. Nitish was also present there on stage..


----------



## anathema

Nice Tweet..

Amit shah is just 6 yr older in age to Rahul Gandhi look at caliber of two!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

nair said:


> Kerala 0..... TN may be 2 to 3
> 
> 
> 
> Kerala 0..... TN may be 2 to 3



This is more likely.. BJP not opening its account in Kerala this time also. Can win a max. of 3 seats in TN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Kejriwal stage form elan become modi pm


----------



## JanjaWeed

anathema said:


> Nice Tweet..
> 
> Amit shah is just 6 yr older in age to Rahul Gandhi look at caliber of two!


can you embed that tweet here?


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> My friend is in Tvm and i went to kasargode earlier, trust me, there is hell of a lot of support for BJP there . BJP really has a chance . Especially in TVM after recent events of congress



The chances of BJP has reduced because of the candidate fielded by CPI... If they had fielded a better one BJP might have had a chance.....the chances are that the BJP may get second....


----------



## indiatester

nair said:


> Kerala 0..... TN may be 2 to 3


EVM malfunction here may help BJP 
But BJP may make some in roads into vote share. Slowly work that to convert into seats.


----------



## nair

indiatester said:


> EVM malfunction here may help BJP
> But BJP may make some in roads into vote share. Slowly work that to convert into seats.



Vote share may increase but that may not result in a win.... But you cannot read too much into the vote share of this election... bec: tharoor's controversies and CPI's weak candidate... and where as BJP fielded the best candidate they can get in kerala....


----------



## anathema

JanjaWeed said:


> can you embed that tweet here?


no clue how to do that...sorry


----------



## jha

Alagiri Asks Supporters to Vote for Vaiko -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Detailed Analysis from muslim majority areas in UP. Author's view point matches with the 5forty3 analysis.
*Lok Sabha elections: Muslim voters appear divided, Hindus voting en bloc in Uttar Pradesh*

Sunday, 20 April 2014 - 3:45pm IST Updated: Monday, 21 April 2014 - 6:15pm IST | Agency: DNA
M Reyaz


I am currently on tour in Uttar Pradesh, the biggest state of India which will surely decide the winner at the Centre. Over the last few days, I have been in Moradabad and Bareilly, and I am currently in Farrukhabad as I write this article.
What is interesting about these constituencies is that since the 1990s, the Congress was not really able to wrest these seats, except Farrukhabad, which current foreign minister Salman Khurshid had won in 1991. The Congress, however, had wrested all three of these in the 2009 Lok Sabha elections, but they appear to be facing a drubbing this time. Moradabad and Bareilly voted on April 17, and Farrukhabad will go to the polls in the next phase on April 24. 

Ghulam Mohammad Khan had won Moradabad for the Janta Dal in 1989 and 1991, and Shafiqur Rahman Barq of the Samajwadi Party won the seat in 1996, 1998 and 2004. Only in 1999, Chandra Vijay Singh of the Akhil Bharatiya Loktantrik Congress had won it. 

In 2009, the Congress gambled with former cricketer Mohammad Azharuddin here, that did them the trick. Although he won the seat for the Congress, if the party loses it this time, he would be one main reason here. Azharuddin was rarely seen here and even the Congress workers I spoke to did not appear happy that this time again an ‘outsider’ has been fielded. The party has fielded Beghum Noor Bano, the widow of the former Nawab of neighbouring Rampur, from here but she may not have an easy task.

Moradabad has a Muslim population of 45.536%, but the discussion in TV studios of them voting en bloc appeared falsified here as the minority voters as well as all the so called secular voters seemed divided among the SP (ST Hassan), the BSP (Haji Yaqub Qureshi), and the Congress. On the other hand, upper caste voters in the BJP appear consolidated this time here and Kunwar Sarvesh Singh of the BJP appeared to have edge in the “Modi wave.”

Satyandra Narayan Mishra (40), who is a salesperson at the Khadhi Bhandar of Gandhi Ashram, says, “Our choice this time is Modi. He has delivered in Gujarat for 15 years and he will take India forward.” People don’t even talk about the party or the symbol, they just say, “Our vote for Modi.” The contest in Moradabad appeared to be between the SP and the BJP, although in my assessment, the latter may win this seat. 

Bareilly has 33.89% of Muslim population, and only on two occasions was the MP a Muslim, when in 1980 and 1984, wife of former president late Fakhruddin Ahmad, Begum Abida Ahmad had won. Praveen Singh Aron of the Congress had won here in 2009 defeating veteran BJP leader Santosh Kumar Gangwar, who had been MP from here since 1989. The BJP has fielded Gangwar this time again. Although he is not very popular anymore as “he could not fulfil their expectations”, BJP workers and voters appeared consolidated, much to the dislike of the seculars, in the name of Modi. 

The SP has fielded Ayesha Islam, the daughter-in-law of former MP Islam Sabir, and the fact that she is an Ansari might have helped her get the voters of the community, who comprise almost half of the minority votes. However, influential Bareilly cleric Tauqeer Raza has extended his “unconditional support” to the Bahujan Samaj Party candidate Umesh Gautam and that has divided the Muslims’ votes. 

I was there in Bareilly on the day of election (April 10), and I was surprised to see several of the Congress help-desks outside polling booths often deserted, but they surely got a small share of Muslim votes. The clear fight here is between the SP and the BJP, and again the saffron party seemed strong here. 

Of these three districts, Farrukhabad has the least Muslim population with only 14.8% and consequently only on three occasions some Muslim had won from here: Khurshed Alam Khan, son in law of former President late Dr Zakeer Hussain – who is originally from Kaimganj that falls in this constituency – who won in 1984. Later in 1991 and in 2009, his son and current Foreign Minister Salman Khurshid won from here. 

Although Khrushid is seen here as “Pride of Farrukhabad”, for “making the place popular all over the world”, he is facing huge anti-incumbency. As he is seeking mandate again, people are not questioning so much his achievements and work, for he has done “fairly well”, but they are asking him bluntly about his “long absence from the constituency”. 

“Fine you make Farrukhabad proud the world over, but what do we benefit from it?” they all seemed to ask him. His followers and “core” Congress voters suggested they will still vote for him, but BSP’s Jaiveer Singh seemed to be benefiting at his expense. Sensing the “anti-incumbency” and Singh’s “strong-chance” many Muslims too I spoke to suggested they may vote for the BSP candidate. 

Sachin Yadav, son of Narendra Singh Yadav, Minister in the AkhileshYadav Government (now sacked) was initially chosen as the SP candidate from here, but he was replaced by Rameshwar Singh Yadav. Sachin has filed as independent and that might divide the Yadav votes. BJP’s Mukesh Rajput is not a very strong candidate, but we cannot completely discount him either. Farrukhabad will poll on April 24 and I would not be surprised if the BSP grabs this seat. 

Thus voters clearly are polarised this time, but against the general notion of Muslims voting en bloc, Muslim voters appeared confused, divided and deciding to vote more based on a combination of local issues, candidate, etc. The attempt to “stop Modi,” did come up in discussion, but this appears to be only a factor. On the contrary, at least in these constituencies, I am seeing a new trend of most Hindus, particularly the upper caste and middle class, voting “strategically” to make a particular candidate win.


M Reyaz is a Delhi-based Journalist. He tweets at @journalistreyaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

MST said:


> Detailed Analysis from muslim majority areas in UP. Author's view point matches with the 5forty3 analysis.
> *Lok Sabha elections: Muslim voters appear divided, Hindus voting en bloc in Uttar Pradesh*
> 
> Sunday, 20 April 2014 - 3:45pm IST Updated: Monday, 21 April 2014 - 6:15pm IST | Agency: DNA
> M Reyaz
> 
> 
> I am currently on tour in Uttar Pradesh, the biggest state of India which will surely decide the winner at the Centre. Over the last few days, I have been in Moradabad and Bareilly, and I am currently in Farrukhabad as I write this article.
> What is interesting about these constituencies is that since the 1990s, the Congress was not really able to wrest these seats, except Farrukhabad, which current foreign minister Salman Khurshid had won in 1991. The Congress, however, had wrested all three of these in the 2009 Lok Sabha elections, but they appear to be facing a drubbing this time. Moradabad and Bareilly voted on April 17, and Farrukhabad will go to the polls in the next phase on April 24.
> 
> Ghulam Mohammad Khan had won Moradabad for the Janta Dal in 1989 and 1991, and Shafiqur Rahman Barq of the Samajwadi Party won the seat in 1996, 1998 and 2004. Only in 1999, Chandra Vijay Singh of the Akhil Bharatiya Loktantrik Congress had won it.
> 
> In 2009, the Congress gambled with former cricketer Mohammad Azharuddin here, that did them the trick. Although he won the seat for the Congress, if the party loses it this time, he would be one main reason here. Azharuddin was rarely seen here and even the Congress workers I spoke to did not appear happy that this time again an ‘outsider’ has been fielded. The party has fielded Beghum Noor Bano, the widow of the former Nawab of neighbouring Rampur, from here but she may not have an easy task.
> 
> Moradabad has a Muslim population of 45.536%, but the discussion in TV studios of them voting en bloc appeared falsified here as the minority voters as well as all the so called secular voters seemed divided among the SP (ST Hassan), the BSP (Haji Yaqub Qureshi), and the Congress. On the other hand, upper caste voters in the BJP appear consolidated this time here and Kunwar Sarvesh Singh of the BJP appeared to have edge in the “Modi wave.”
> 
> Satyandra Narayan Mishra (40), who is a salesperson at the Khadhi Bhandar of Gandhi Ashram, says, “Our choice this time is Modi. He has delivered in Gujarat for 15 years and he will take India forward.” People don’t even talk about the party or the symbol, they just say, “Our vote for Modi.” The contest in Moradabad appeared to be between the SP and the BJP, although in my assessment, the latter may win this seat.
> 
> Bareilly has 33.89% of Muslim population, and only on two occasions was the MP a Muslim, when in 1980 and 1984, wife of former president late Fakhruddin Ahmad, Begum Abida Ahmad had won. Praveen Singh Aron of the Congress had won here in 2009 defeating veteran BJP leader Santosh Kumar Gangwar, who had been MP from here since 1989. The BJP has fielded Gangwar this time again. Although he is not very popular anymore as “he could not fulfil their expectations”, BJP workers and voters appeared consolidated, much to the dislike of the seculars, in the name of Modi.
> 
> The SP has fielded Ayesha Islam, the daughter-in-law of former MP Islam Sabir, and the fact that she is an Ansari might have helped her get the voters of the community, who comprise almost half of the minority votes. However, influential Bareilly cleric Tauqeer Raza has extended his “unconditional support” to the Bahujan Samaj Party candidate Umesh Gautam and that has divided the Muslims’ votes.
> 
> I was there in Bareilly on the day of election (April 10), and I was surprised to see several of the Congress help-desks outside polling booths often deserted, but they surely got a small share of Muslim votes. The clear fight here is between the SP and the BJP, and again the saffron party seemed strong here.
> 
> Of these three districts, Farrukhabad has the least Muslim population with only 14.8% and consequently only on three occasions some Muslim had won from here: Khurshed Alam Khan, son in law of former President late Dr Zakeer Hussain – who is originally from Kaimganj that falls in this constituency – who won in 1984. Later in 1991 and in 2009, his son and current Foreign Minister Salman Khurshid won from here.
> 
> Although Khrushid is seen here as “Pride of Farrukhabad”, for “making the place popular all over the world”, he is facing huge anti-incumbency. As he is seeking mandate again, people are not questioning so much his achievements and work, for he has done “fairly well”, but they are asking him bluntly about his “long absence from the constituency”.
> 
> “Fine you make Farrukhabad proud the world over, but what do we benefit from it?” they all seemed to ask him. His followers and “core” Congress voters suggested they will still vote for him, but BSP’s Jaiveer Singh seemed to be benefiting at his expense. Sensing the “anti-incumbency” and Singh’s “strong-chance” many Muslims too I spoke to suggested they may vote for the BSP candidate.
> 
> Sachin Yadav, son of Narendra Singh Yadav, Minister in the AkhileshYadav Government (now sacked) was initially chosen as the SP candidate from here, but he was replaced by Rameshwar Singh Yadav. Sachin has filed as independent and that might divide the Yadav votes. BJP’s Mukesh Rajput is not a very strong candidate, but we cannot completely discount him either. Farrukhabad will poll on April 24 and I would not be surprised if the BSP grabs this seat.
> 
> Thus voters clearly are polarised this time, but against the general notion of Muslims voting en bloc, Muslim voters appeared confused, divided and deciding to vote more based on a combination of local issues, candidate, etc. The attempt to “stop Modi,” did come up in discussion, but this appears to be only a factor. On the contrary, at least in these constituencies, I am seeing a new trend of most Hindus, particularly the upper caste and middle class, voting “strategically” to make a particular candidate win.
> 
> M Reyaz is a Delhi-based Journalist. He tweets at @journalistreyaz.


Only goes to prove that minorities are spoiled for choice... & majorities doesn't have much to choose from!


----------



## AugenBlick

anathema said:


> no clue how to do that...sorry


use the embed button when you compose a post , its two buttons next to the smiley button and the same as the one for YouTube etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Kejri paid in same coin... His people should have been quiet before the results were announced.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jiki

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458274522831929345
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458275010277146625



This guy is really smarter than any IIM or IIT graduate, I was really mesmerized by his organizing capability and management skill.
i reaally want to do an internship under his supervision. trully hats off to him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

*Does not add anything.. But still worth a read..*

*Not 2002, 2001 shapes my view on Modi*

*Not 2002, 2001 shapes my view on Modi | Curious Indian*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

jha said:


> Kejri paid in same coin... His people should have been quiet before the results were announced.


Seems to be fake. The one on the website shows different.

TIME 100 2014 Poll: Vote for Nominees Now! - TIME


----------



## AugenBlick

MST said:


> Seems to be fake. The one on the website shows different.
> 
> TIME 100 2014 Poll: Vote for Nominees Now! - TIME


Holy $hit.
This is the article dated 10 th April

After @jha 's image I went here
Arvind Kejriwal and Narendra Modi of India Lead TIME 100 Poll - TIME
which is dated today.
And read the article , which corroborated the image shown by @jha . It was the same Image. I swear.
This was about an hour ago.
I wanted to link the above article to you and now the graphic is changed.

Foreign media doing everything it can to stop Modi.
Now I am pissed


----------



## cloud_9

Star Wars said:


> *Point being..... you hit the reply button just to throw an insult* .





Star Wars said:


> Are you retarded ??



Are we missing something here or you don't even know what you are writing 



Star Wars said:


> If the option is between a drug smuggler and an anti national i,d pick the drug smuggler , but in your case i'd pick NOTA .


That's your opinion and you can happily live with it.



Star Wars said:


> Not people who think Bhagat Singh is a terrorist .


Nice try there but Gandhi also called him a misguided youth and there were many who called him Terrorist.But what's this to do with Punjab elections.



Star Wars said:


> If you ever want Taliban type rule in India , go pick AAP , considering how they support Tribal laws and Khap Panchayats


Punjab has none of this......


It's funny you are just throwing punches in the air.If you are trying to argue come up with a coherent argument not a kichdi of random sentences.
I'm pretty sure you don't even know about the names and backgrounds of the candidates we are talking about as expected from a newbie .


People here voting for a certain party because of a single individual are telling others not to vote on the basis of individuality.

If you have a contest between H. S. Phoolka vs.Manpreet Singh Ayali vs. Ravneet Singh the result is obvious.


----------



## jbond197

Tamil Nadu model is better than Gujarat’s: Rahul - The Times of India

Lol, so what is he now to compare models of two states? an Economist?? This kid does not even know difference between toffee and lollipop and he is talking about economy models..

He is a really funny Gandra!!


----------



## jaunty

jbond197 said:


> Tamil Nadu model is better than Gujarat’s: Rahul - The Times of India
> 
> Lol, so what is he now to compare models of two states? an Economist?? This kid does not even know difference between toffee and lollipop and he is talking about economy models..
> 
> He is a really funny Gandra!!



Did he also talk about RTI and women empowerment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

jaunty said:


> Did he also talk about RTI and women empowerment?



listen to this  from 0:40

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Hafeez Saeed of JuD tweeted “I want Narendra Modi to listen that Hindus in Pakistan, their life and dignity is totally secured in Pakistan....


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Take bribes from all, vote for us, Kejriwal says - The Times of India


AMETHI: In remarks that could fall foul of the Election Commission, Aam Aadmi Party leader Arvind Kejriwal advised Amethi residents to accept bribes given to them by political parties but vote for 'jhaadu'. 

Speaking at a public meeting in the congested Shukla Bazaar area of Raniganj, Kejriwal, who is on the second day of his roadshow in the Gandhi bastion, said, "Elections are here. They will offer you cash, take it. It's your own hard earned money that they looted in the 2G and the CWG scam. Take the sarees and blankets they offer, take it all. But don't vote for them. Vote for the jhaadu." 

Earlier, he alleged that BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi had a "secret" deal with the Gandhi family and had promised them not to investigate Sonia Gandhi's son-in-law Robert Vadra. "Both BJP and Congress are hand-in-glove," he said. 

Kejriwal, who is campaigning for AAP's Amethi candidate Kumar Vishwas, questioned the series of attacks against both of them. "How is that I am attacked by the BJP and Kumar has been attacked by the Congress? You never hear of Congress attacking Modi or BJP people attacking the Gandhi family. They are in cahoots," he said. 

Seeking votes for Vishwas, Kejriwal said, "After the election, Rahul will not come back, and Smriti Irani (BJP candidate from Amethi) will go back to doing her soap operas." 

Meanwhile, an FIR was registered against both leaders and 10 others for allegedly violating the model code of conduct and prohibitory orders. The FIR was lodged at Gauriganj police station after authorities reviewed the video of Vishwas's campaign, according to agency reports. 

Kejriwal and Vishwas had allegedly violated the model code and prohibitory orders by holding roadside meetings without taking permission and disrupting traffic. 

Earlier, an FIR was registered against Vishwas and 100 others on April 18 for staging a dharna inside Gauriganj police station to press for an FIR against Priyanka Gandhi, Rahul Gandhi, Vinod Mishra and others.


----------



## jbond197

Jason bourne said:


> Hafeez Saeed of JuD tweeted “I want Narendra Modi to listen that Hindus in Pakistan, their life and dignity is totally secured in Pakistan....



So, now fear of Narendra Modi is forcing the terrorists to change their ways, that too while sitting in their own safe heavens!!



jaunty said:


> Did he also talk about RTI and women empowerment?



Lol, How can he on miss those? Those are the two things he knows about, apart from toffees and balloons!!


----------



## MST

AugenBlick said:


> Holy $hit.
> This is the article dated 10 th April
> 
> After @jha 's image I went here
> Arvind Kejriwal and Narendra Modi of India Lead TIME 100 Poll - TIME
> which is dated today.
> And read the article , which corroborated the image shown by @jha . It was the same Image. I swear.
> This was about an hour ago.
> I wanted to link the above article to you and now the graphic is changed.
> 
> Foreign media doing everything it can to stop Modi.
> Now I am pissed



So weird. Anyways lets not give a shit. Kejriwal can win all he wants... outside India


----------



## MST

New Sting by Cobera Post of Police Officers on the ground during 1984 riots. Some serious revelations What will be its impact in Punjab Polls?

*Delhi cops, govt ‘colluded’ during 1984 anti-Sikh riots: Sting operation
*
NEW DELHI: A sting operation by Cobrapost on several police officers serving in Delhi during the anti-Sikh pogrom of 1984 allegedly exposes how the police refused to act against the rioters, partly because they wanted to be on the right side of the Congress government of the day, and partly because the police force itself had got communalized. 

Based on a series of interviews by an undercover reporter with six station house officers (SHOs) of the time, from areas where the riots took place, the sting apparently brings to light 'confessions' by many of them. The interviews of two senior officers, ACP Gautam Kaul and then police commissioner S C Tandon, however, yielded no such confessions. 

While Tandon parried all the questions, Kaul claimed that on one occasion when he went to check out reports of rioting near Gurdwara Rakab Ganj, he had to flee since he was alone in front of a hostile mob. 

While TOI cannot vouch for the authenticity of the interviews, if they are true they reveal how an entire police force not only failed to act, but colluded with the government of the day to teach Sikhs "a lesson" in one of the worst examples of state-sponsored violence against a religious minority. 

The SHOs interviewed were Shoorveer Singh Tyagi of Kalyanpuri, Rohtas Singh of Delhi Cantonment, SN Bhaskar of Krishna Nagar, OP Yadav of Srinivaspuri and Jaipal Singh of Mehrauli. Amreek Singh Bhullar, who was SHO of Patel Nagar at the time, was also interviewed. He had submitted an affidavit to an inquiry commission accusing some local leaders of not just participating in the riots but whipping up mobs into a frenzy. 

Among the more shocking revelations is that messages were broadcast directing the police not to take action against rioters shouting slogans of "Indira Gandhi zindabad" and that bodies of victims were in some cases dumped far away from the scene of the rioting to reduce the official toll of the riots. 

According to some, while news of arson and rioting poured into the police control rooms, only 2 per cent of the messages were recorded. Later, entries in police logbooks were changed to get rid of evidence of inaction on the part of senior officers. 

Senior officers did not allow subordinates to open fire on rioters. Even the fire brigade refused to move to areas where cases of arson had been reported. The police also did not allow the victims of rioting to file FIRs or when they did file FIRs, clubbed many cases of murder and arson from disparate places in a single FIR. 

At least three of the SHOs castigated Tandon for mismanagement. Tyagi, for instance, insisted that, "knowingly or unknowingly, he (Tandon) was under the influence of the government. He mismanaged in the beginning and in the first two days the situation went out of control." 

Yadav too accused Tandon of not providing leadership to the force, while Bhaskar said that instead of singling out some SHOs, the police chief's head should have rolled. 

The Ranganath Mishra Commission and the Kapur-Kusum Mittal Committee, both set up to inquire into the riots, held Tandon responsible for breakdown of law and order. When the Cobrapost reporter met Tandon, he refused to comment, saying anything said by him could create a controversy in poll season. 
Bhaskar maintained that messages for reinforcement sent by him were ignored by senior officials. Bhullar accused additional CP Hukam Chand Jatav of refusing to act even when the press informed him about murders and arson taking place. According to Bhullar, Jatav was in the control room in Karol Bagh when a reporter passed on the information to him, but he responded by saying he was in the control room and no such thing had happened. "He knew everything lekin wahan se move hi nahi kiya," claimed Bhullar. 

Rohtas Singh, one of the officers indicted by the inquiry commissions, maintained that DCP Chandra Prakash did not allow him to open fire on the rampaging mobs. According to Singh, "he told me, and gave me in writing, that Indira Gandhi's murder is big enough an event. Now should you make an even bigger event by opening fire?" 

Singh insisted that he could have substantiated his charges if only wireless messages had been faithfully recorded. "If those messages had been recorded, I could have proved many things, but not even two 2% were recorded in the log book of the control room," he said in Hindi, alleging also that Chandra Prakash had changed messages that would indict him. 

Singh also admits to the force having got communal. "I have no hesitation saying that our policemen who were drawn from the local men too had become communal-minded," he candidly observed. 

The interviews also reveal how the police tried to put a spoke in the wheels of justice once the rioting abated following the intervention of the Army after three days. First, they did not register cases and when they did, they clubbed disparate cases in one FIR. 

According to Bhullar, "The police did not register cases, instead they tried to suppress cases. They knew there were huge riots in their areas, so they tried to minimize, even picked up corpses and dumped them in Sultanpuri, to save their jobs."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Arun Jaitley's Road Show in Amritsar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> Subramaniam Swamy as Foreign minister




I would like him to be law minister to fix some people.


----------



## cheekybird

HariPrasad said:


> I would like him to be law minister to fix some people.


Wese ap logon ke sabr ko medal milna chahiye,election ke result ke liye kitna wait kerna padta hai hamari to voting khatam hone se Pehle pata chal jata hai who won

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jarves

cheekybird said:


> Wese ap logon ke sabr ko medal milna chahiye,election ke result ke liye kitna wait kerna padta hai hamari to voting khatam hone se Pehle pata chal jata hai who won


India is not Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Wese ap logon ke sabr ko medal milna chahiye,election ke result ke liye kitna wait kerna padta hai hamari to voting khatam hone se Pehle pata chal jata hai who won




That is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Pseudo-intellectuals and self proclaimed saviours of secularism in the country are getting too loud , too shrill in their opposition to Mr. Modi. 

Do they fear the fact that Modi will enforce law and order and real secularism that will close the communist shops ?

You decide.







All friends are cordially invited for book release of "India's National Security Crisis" By Maj Gen Dr G D Bakshi SM,VSM..


----------



## Jason bourne

CorporateAffairs said:


> Pseudo-intellectuals and self proclaimed saviours of secularism in the country are getting too loud , too shrill in their opposition to Mr. Modi.
> 
> Do they fear the fact that Modi will enforce law and order and real secularism that will close the communist shops ?
> 
> You decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All friends are cordially invited for book release of "India's National Security Crisis" By Maj Gen Dr G D Bakshi SM,VSM..




Ok but where ?


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> Are we missing something here or you don't even know what you are writing



Nothing is missing , its my opinion that you are a bit retarded



> That's your opinion and you can happily live with it.



Any sane Indian would never vote for anti-nationals



> Nice try there but Gandhi also called him a misguided youth and there were many who called him Terrorist.But what's this to do with Punjab elections.



There is a big difference b/e misguided youth and terrorist . Prasanth Bhusan fought in the supreme court to ensure that NCERT books represent him as a terrorist. Its utterly Disgusting of you tp support something like this



> Punjab has none of this......



IF you don't have , then you will soon have it . GO read Aravind's book Swaraj and see what kind of Taliban rule he wants to Bring



> It's funny you are just throwing punches in the air.If you are trying to argue come up with a coherent argument not a kichdi of random sentences.
> I'm pretty sure you don't even know about the names and backgrounds of the candidates we are talking about as expected from a newbie .



Random Gibberish , nothing more . AAP is Antinational , they are ebing funded by the ford foundation which is a well known CIA front, used in destablizing countries . Syria,Egypt,Ukraine etc.. etc... AAP is such a front here . But i guess common sense isn't of much importance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Star Wars said:


> Justin Beiber for PM !!



Don't give unnecessary ideas to Manishankar Aiyer ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> Ok but where ?



Delhi. Today.


----------



## cloud_9

Star Wars said:


> Nothing is missing , its my opinion that you are a bit retarded
> 
> 
> 
> Any sane Indian would never vote for anti-nationals
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference b/e misguided youth and terrorist . Prasanth Bhusan fought in the supreme court to ensure that NCERT books represent him as a terrorist. Its utterly Disgusting of you tp support something like this
> 
> 
> 
> IF you don't have , then you will soon have it . GO read Aravind's book Swaraj and see what kind of Taliban rule he wants to Bring
> 
> 
> 
> Random Gibberish , nothing more . *AAP is Antinational , they are ebing funded by the ford foundation which is a well known CIA front, used in destablizing countries . Syria,Egypt,Ukraine etc.. etc... AAP is such a front here *. But i guess common sense isn't of much importance


Haha! The retard cat is out of the closet bag...Pardon my French 

Still it doesn't change the fact the BJP will not be getting majority of seats


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> Haha! The retard cat is out of the closet bag...Pardon my French
> 
> Still it doesn't change the fact the BJP will not be getting majority of seats



Is that the best you can do ? when 40% reservation on private sector hits a lot more people will be .
keep that in mind


----------



## jarves

Star Wars said:


> when 40% reservation on private sector hits a lot more people will be .


Who the f*** proposed this??


----------



## Star Wars

jarves said:


> Who the f*** proposed this??



Take a wild guess


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458454594809376768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458454700174487554


----------



## jarves

Star Wars said:


> Take a wild guess


AAP?? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

jarves said:


> Who the f*** proposed this??


Congis. Who else?


----------



## Star Wars

jarves said:


> AAP?? lol



Congies...who else ? which maybe adopted by third front for sake of secularism


----------



## Soumitra

Panic-stricken Mayawati in overdrive to woo back dalits - The Times of India


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Delhi cops, govt ‘colluded’ during 1984 anti-Sikh riots: Sting operation - The Times of India
--
*Delhi cops, govt ‘colluded’ during 1984 anti-Sikh riots: Sting operation*

BBC News - India's colourful election slogans
*India's colourful election slogans*

BBC News - Indian elections: Everything you need to know in two minutes
*Indian elections: Everything you need to know in two minutes*
Note : at 1.45-1.50 Indian map is wrongly represented.. J&K not shown .. its should be matter of protest ..and need to take it at diplomatic level as BBC has no right to define borders ..


----------



## Dem!god

Kaal123 said:


> Filthy niggers such as Modi who hanker after U.S. visas want the pleasure of drinking water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets as do hundreds of thousands of Gujaratis running brothels (called motels but renting rooms by the hour for sex) and I.I.T. graduates -- I am one ( PsychotherapyDOTeBoardDOTcom ) -- given 1.3 crore packages before graduation by American companies so they can work for this most ferocious of India’s enemies with a mentality as filthy as the water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets they will be drinking. I have shown that both M. K. Gandhi and Nehru were sponsored by British intelligence. Kejriwal is sponsored by CIA-RAW because, like me, he is from I.I.T. Kharagpur but his fasts were not the CIA-enforced starvation up to 3 weeks at a time I have suffered, unlike me he has been promoted, not suppressed, in the media by CIA-RAW and, via electronic voting machines controlled by the CIA by microwave signals from satellites, he can even be made prime minister by CIA-RAW (added on Dec 11 ‘13: CIA-RAW showed its minute-by-minute management of Kejriwal by first sending him to meditate for 2 days after the voting because of my references to filthy mentality, above, and meditation then stopping the 19-minute recording of his interview with NDTV in the middle -- which it knew I was watching -- and adding a 3 minute segment at the end having him say he had gone away for 2 days because he was not feeling well, when it saw that sending him for meditation did not cut any ice with me and having his mother do an interview with NDTV pretending it was done while he was still away several days before it was broadcast with her saying he had gone away because he was not feeling well; this falsification of the time of the interview that can easily be established was a fraud in service of a larger crime -- CIA-RAW’s management of Kejriwal -- and can be used to put away and hang Kejriwal, NDTV, RAW and a lot of others for treason; after that the CIA had him included in a list of the world‘s greatest thinkers by Foreign Policy magazine though corruption and bribery are way down in the list of India‘s problems the biggest of which is CIA rule over India and its suppression of the greatest Indian of all time capable of making India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately; also, after I wrote the above about Kejriwal, a flood of stories in the media said that Nandan Nilekani -- also from an I.I.T. -- who, despite being worth well over a billion dollars from working for the Americans has become chairman of India‘s Unique Identification Card -- Aadhar card -- program which has entered into a contract with MongoDB which is part-funded by the CIA “to identify, adapt and deliver innovative technology solutions to support the missions of CIA and the broader US intelligence community” including “National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, Defense Intelligence Agency and Department of Homeland Security Science and Technology Directorate” -- Economic Times, Dec 3 ‘13 -- to bring India’s population under comprehensive American control as do numerous programs under the guise of homeland security etc. for which the U.S. National Security Agency chief recently spent about a week in India with a team of 17 -- what was he doing with a team of 17 for almost a week in India? -- will be the Congress party‘s prime ministerial candidate, nominated by the CIA which will be happy if any of its nominees -- Modi, Kejriwal or Nilekani -- becomes prime minister and, as is shown in the comments of the CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam to me, which can be found at HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom, the entire Indian government is simply a front for the CIA), though when I ran for Parliament from East Delhi in 1996, RAW changed the Returning Officer in mid-stream and instructed the civil servants who did the counting to register exactly one vote for me from each polling booth; when I mentioned this falsification of vote counts, Vajpayee had the BJP candidate, B. L. Sharma “Prem“, who won, resign his Lok Sabha seat but when Vajpayee became prime minister, Advani as Home Minister was sent to CIA headquarters -- or face prosecution for the Babri Masjid demolition which he undertook at Vajpayee’s suggestion who suggested it to Advani at the CIA’s suggestion -- and the Home Ministry and Intelligence Bureau began to participate, in addition to RAW, in the CIA’s crimes against me with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years. No one is allowed to be in public life in India unless sponsored by CIA-RAW. The Nehru family, Modi, Kejriwal -- all deserve death though they may not all be killed in the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block. The fecal bacteria from flush toilets in their drinking water form the essence of Americans. Avoid contact with Americans as you would with faeces. Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.


Ooo....kaka kaun ho....
bas aise hi kuch bhi likhte chale jaate ho......


----------



## jarves

Kaal123 said:


> Filthy niggers such as Modi who hanker after U.S. visas want the pleasure of drinking water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets as do hundreds of thousands of Gujaratis running brothels (called motels but renting rooms by the hour for sex) and I.I.T. graduates -- I am one ( PsychotherapyDOTeBoardDOTcom ) -- given 1.3 crore packages before graduation by American companies so they can work for this most ferocious of India’s enemies with a mentality as filthy as the water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets they will be drinking. I have shown that both M. K. Gandhi and Nehru were sponsored by British intelligence. Kejriwal is sponsored by CIA-RAW because, like me, he is from I.I.T. Kharagpur but his fasts were not the CIA-enforced starvation up to 3 weeks at a time I have suffered, unlike me he has been promoted, not suppressed, in the media by CIA-RAW and, via electronic voting machines controlled by the CIA by microwave signals from satellites, he can even be made prime minister by CIA-RAW (added on Dec 11 ‘13: CIA-RAW showed its minute-by-minute management of Kejriwal by first sending him to meditate for 2 days after the voting because of my references to filthy mentality, above, and meditation then stopping the 19-minute recording of his interview with NDTV in the middle -- which it knew I was watching -- and adding a 3 minute segment at the end having him say he had gone away for 2 days because he was not feeling well, when it saw that sending him for meditation did not cut any ice with me and having his mother do an interview with NDTV pretending it was done while he was still away several days before it was broadcast with her saying he had gone away because he was not feeling well; this falsification of the time of the interview that can easily be established was a fraud in service of a larger crime -- CIA-RAW’s management of Kejriwal -- and can be used to put away and hang Kejriwal, NDTV, RAW and a lot of others for treason; after that the CIA had him included in a list of the world‘s greatest thinkers by Foreign Policy magazine though corruption and bribery are way down in the list of India‘s problems the biggest of which is CIA rule over India and its suppression of the greatest Indian of all time capable of making India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately; also, after I wrote the above about Kejriwal, a flood of stories in the media said that Nandan Nilekani -- also from an I.I.T. -- who, despite being worth well over a billion dollars from working for the Americans has become chairman of India‘s Unique Identification Card -- Aadhar card -- program which has entered into a contract with MongoDB which is part-funded by the CIA “to identify, adapt and deliver innovative technology solutions to support the missions of CIA and the broader US intelligence community” including “National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, Defense Intelligence Agency and Department of Homeland Security Science and Technology Directorate” -- Economic Times, Dec 3 ‘13 -- to bring India’s population under comprehensive American control as do numerous programs under the guise of homeland security etc. for which the U.S. National Security Agency chief recently spent about a week in India with a team of 17 -- what was he doing with a team of 17 for almost a week in India? -- will be the Congress party‘s prime ministerial candidate, nominated by the CIA which will be happy if any of its nominees -- Modi, Kejriwal or Nilekani -- becomes prime minister and, as is shown in the comments of the CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam to me, which can be found at HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom, the entire Indian government is simply a front for the CIA), though when I ran for Parliament from East Delhi in 1996, RAW changed the Returning Officer in mid-stream and instructed the civil servants who did the counting to register exactly one vote for me from each polling booth; when I mentioned this falsification of vote counts, Vajpayee had the BJP candidate, B. L. Sharma “Prem“, who won, resign his Lok Sabha seat but when Vajpayee became prime minister, Advani as Home Minister was sent to CIA headquarters -- or face prosecution for the Babri Masjid demolition which he undertook at Vajpayee’s suggestion who suggested it to Advani at the CIA’s suggestion -- and the Home Ministry and Intelligence Bureau began to participate, in addition to RAW, in the CIA’s crimes against me with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years. No one is allowed to be in public life in India unless sponsored by CIA-RAW. The Nehru family, Modi, Kejriwal -- all deserve death though they may not all be killed in the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block. The fecal bacteria from flush toilets in their drinking water form the essence of Americans. Avoid contact with Americans as you would with faeces. Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.




@Nuri Natt See this guy has beaten you by a huge margin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Selfie time for Modi: Poses with Poonam Mahajan, Chetan Bhagat | Firstpost

The Bharatiya Janata Party's PM candidate Narendra Modi has finally entered the world of selfies after snapping a picture with author-turned-film producer Chetan Bhagat and BJP's Mumbai North-Central candidate Poonam Mahajan.



Image courtesy: Chetan Bhagat's Twitter account
Wishing Bhagat on his birthday today, Modi tweeted: "Many many happy returns of the day! Sharing the selfie you took last evening."
Last night, after meeting the PM candidate, Bhagat praised him as a leader who can sense "youth pulse by discussing job creation" and somebody who is up for a selfie.
However, Monday also saw the BJP's Mumbai North Central candidate Poonam Mahajan, pitted against Congress's Priya Dutt, getting herself clicked with "the future PM" in what she termed as the "first ever selfie" with him.
Will we see Rahul Gandhi too clicking a selfie with party leaders? Who knows!
Dear @chetan_bhagat, many many happy returns of the day! Sharing the selfie you took last evening pic.twitter.com/JEhky8lOWJ
— Narendra Modi (@narendramodi) April 22, 2014
First ever selfie with our future PM @narendramodi Victory for Mumbai #bkc pic.twitter.com/WI6a1IFbqn
— Poonam Mahajan (@poonam_mahajan) April 21, 2014
*HE IS COOL *​


----------



## jarves

Whom Chetan Bhagat is supporting??


----------



## anonymus

@arp2041 @jha

Sirs

I have a feeling that staggered elections are a bane of BJP and Modi wave is losing some of it's potency.Recent shrill attacks, both by opposition and by their television lackeys has brought focus back on communalism-Secularism bullshit.As they say, if you repeat a big lie ( Congress/SP is secular ), people come to believe it more easily than a small lie.


The reason i am worried is that i am reading articles in newspapers where they stated there is a strong Muslim polarization going on in Bihar.Akhtarul Iman of JD(U) withdrew his candidature from Kishangunj in order to preserve unity of Muslim vote and usual suspect ( Yadavs ) have aligned with Muslims against Modi in neighbouring Bhagalpur ( like in whole of Gangetic plains ) which makes winning these seats difficult for BJP.

+ Some people in BJP and allies don't know when to keep their mouths shut.

Would Modi be able to overcome this en block voting from Muslims???

I don't want to live in India under Shezada or Mullahyam.


----------



## Parul

Amarinder forgives Tytler
------------------------------
'बहुत सी कुर्सियां इस मुल्क़ की लाशों पर रखीं है...ये वो सच है जिसे झूठे से झूठा बोल सकता है '

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1582229755336020


----------



## Kaniska

We must not allow political discourse to shift from development: Shahid Siddiqui | Niti Central


----------



## CorporateAffairs




----------



## Parul

"Sab Ke Sab Naam Ladaai Ladte Hai... Kahaa Hai Unke Naam?"
Pappu-G couldn't remember the names of just 6 local candidates and needed the list, even when those names include his close aids such as Milind Deora, Priya Dutt, Sanjay Nirupam!!!

And during his ever-confused state, he again did what he is best at.... 

"Sab Ke Sab Naam Ladaai Ladte Hai!!! Kahaa Hai Unke Naam?"





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=732580763431350

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

49 Lies of Arvind Kejriwal (#49LiesofAK49):

1. Kejriwal claims the media is under control of modi and it is against him. But everyone saw him fixing interview with AAJ Tak journalist Punya Prasun Bajpai.





2. Initially denied taking 4Lakh USD from Ford foundation, later accepted and then denied again. Ford foundation is involved in funding many NGO's for Anti Indian work.
- Firstpost asked about $ 4Lakh donation from Ford Foundation then Arvind asked for proof:
Kejriwal asks Roy, ‘where is the proof’? | Firstpost
- Later Kejriwal accepted, taking 4Lakh USD from the Ford Foundation in a Business Standard interview:
Claims that Hazare's movement is US-funded baseless: Arvind | Business Standard
- Later again took U Turn and said he has not taken any foreign funding of 4Lakh USD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=653E1S9C9SE

3. Arvind Kejriwal took oath upon his children that he will never give or take the support of congress, but later conveniently forgot any such oath.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVEzbh1ZK-U

4. Arvind Kejriwal clearly said that if he doesn't get a full majority, then he will sit in the opposition, but will not make govt with the support of BJP & Congress. He said you cannot remove corruption by taking support of congress.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMDIiFxj2RQ

5. Arvind Kejriwal said he has 370 page proof against Sheila Dixit and once his govt comes to power, he will send her to jail within 2 days. However when he came into power he suddenly lost all proof and started asking for proof from BJP.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKYrwp0qly4

4. Nirbhaya issue - On one hand Kejriwal did protests in Delhi on camera asking for justice for Nirbhaya and strict punishment for rapist. But on the other, he gave Loksabha ticket from south Bangalore to Nina P. Nayak. Nina supported and fought for less punishment for the Nirbahya Killer and most brutal rapist Muhammad Afroz. It was Muhammad Afroz who double raped Nirbhaya, inserted Iron rot (wheel jack) in her body, took out her intestines. Because of brutal assault by Afroz, Nirbhaya died. Arvind Kejriwal gave justice to Nirbhaya by giving loksabha ticket to savior of her rapist and murder.
http://www.thehansindia.com/posts/index/2013-09-01/8216Most-brutal8217-juvenile-convict-gets-3-years-70734

7. Arvind Kejriwal said the Batla House and Ishrat Jahan encounters are fake. Batla house encounter has already been proved in court as a genuine encounter of Terrorist and LeT. Also David Headly has already confessed number of times that Ishrat was a LeT operative.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot2YrbcLuPo

8. In the AAP party constitution, it is written that not more than one family member can be a member of the AAP core committee. Kavita Ramdas is Asia head of ford foundation. Kavita Ramdas' father, L Ramdas, mother Lalitha Ramdas and sister Sagrika Ramdas are all the members of the AAP core committee.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOrpn3zIs5c

9. Arvind Kejriwal said in a letter that he was an Income tax commissioner. However, income tax Department has clarified that he was never at any such rank.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/delhi/IRS-body-hits-out-at-Arvind-Kejriwal/articleshow/26226717.cms

10. Arvind Kejriwal said they publish names of all donors on their website but we caugh Shajia Ilmi in a tape giving assurance to a public company that they can pay in cash and their name won't come in public!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXd0cWICmJ8

11. When Arvind Kejriwal Jhadu Yatra comes to Okhala near Batla Hause then Arvind Kejriwal says that the two terrorists who got killed were innocent. Second day when his Jhadu Yatra reached Dwarka, where he met Late Mohan Chand Sharma 's family, then he tells his wife Maya Sharma that he is very sorry about her husband's death who got killed while fighting terrorists.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F1X9XDwGG0

12. Arvind Kejriwal says he supports the cause of poor farmers and understand their plight. Yogesh Dahia who did a 300 Crore scam of farmers money is now a member of the AAP agriculture reform committee and he got ticket from Sahranpur.
In fact 44 AAP candidates, including Mr. Kejriwal, have criminal cases against them.
http://www.dailypioneer.com/state-editions/lucknow/fir-against-aaps-ls-candidate-in-saharanpur.html

13. Arvind Kejriwal says Robert Vadra should go to jail and he says he supports Ashok Kemka. Ashok Khemka exposed Robert Vadra illegal land deals. After Vadra expose the congress party transferred Ashok Khemka and put Yudhvir Khyalia in his place. Yudhvir made all illegal deals of Robert Vadra as legal and restored all licenses of Vadra and created a charge sheet against Ashok Kemka. AAP gave ticket to Yudhvir and now he is a member of the AAP land acquisition committee!
http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2014-02-28/news/47774491_1_aap-workers-arvind-kejriwal-yogendra-yadav

14. Santosh Koli Murder: Why Arvind Kejriwal never demanded or recommended a high level judicial / CBI inquiry of the Santosh Koli murder case during his CM tenure? Arvind Kejriwal claimed during the entire Delhi assembly campaign that she was murdered by INC & BJP mafias. Then why Arvind Kejriwal is keeping Santosh Koli's Post Mortem report with him and never makes it public? Why Arvind Kejriwal did not give Santosh Koli Post Mortem report to her family?

15. He sent letters to Anna saying that all money received during Anna movement spent during the movement and no money left. Later he accepted that 2 Crore rupees still left of the movement. He never disclosed the actual sum he got away with, which is estimated to be well above 100Crores.

16. Ford foundation is known for funding many, if not all, anti national activities in India. Kejriwal's own NGO Kabir got registered on12 Nov 2007 but 2 years before in 2005 Kabir got 44 Lakhs from the ford foundation, in 2006 got 32 Lakhs. Kabir foundation started getting money 2 yrs before its foundation.

17. Arvind Kejriwal said he will never give the ticket to corrupt and criminals, but we have seen so many instances where his candidates are criminals and corrupt both. In total 44 aap candidates so far have criminal cases against them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUFFMmsHBh8
http://myneta.info/ls2014/index.php?action=summary&subAction=crime&sort=party#summary

18. Arvind Kejriwal said he is against High command culture. However, many UP candidates, even including few AAP founders on camera said there is high command culture in AAP and only top 4-5 leaders decide everything.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbiWLvl2eAA (Arvind says no high command culture in party)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrlSsf-c7kQ (AAP MLA Vinod Binny explains why Kejriwal is a dictator)

19. During the AAP meeting he said on camera that he will send all media people to Jail. He was not aware that there was a recording going on camera. Then when Media asked him about it he lied and he said he never said such things.

20. Kejriwal said his leaders will not take govt residence. But after becoming CM of Delhi he himself sent a letter and requested for allotment of two Bungalows each of 5 rooms.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfkL3ECvxg0

21. Arvind Kejriwal said on camera that Vinod Kumar Binny never asked for any ticket and later when Binny opposed kejriwal then on camera kejriwal said that Binny did ask for a ticket.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vHipvnUh_g

22. Arvind Kejriwal hid the letter from Tata power that Tata power also wanted to raise power prices
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUMzHK60DEo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfkL3ECvxg0

23. Arvind Kejriwal said there will be transparency in ticket distribution . However, many cases came to light where the ticket was not given to most deserving candidates.
AAP members claimed tickets were bought with money. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfkL3ECvxg0

24. We all know Bhiujju Maharat who was a negotiator between Team Anna and Indian congress during Anna movement. We all saw him on tv you can search on YouTube for videos. When Bhaiyu ji Maharaj opposed Kejriwal then Kejriwal on camera said he does not know any Bhaiyu ji Mahraj.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kReFgSYVS0c

25. Kejriwal said he is against VIP culture but on camera we can see he is having a big security and he also got Z security.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vHipvnUh_g

26. Arvind Kejriwal said he could not find an atom of development in Gujarat. Please go and visit Gujarat you will know Arvind Kejriwal lied here also. Just for example Gujarat has been the only state in India where there is 24x7 electricity in every village.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUWR3ibuoyA

27. Before talking about Corruption by Robert Vadra Arvind Kejriwal said he could not find anything wrong about Sonia and Priyanka. But there are already proofs submitted by Dr Swamy about Corruption of Sonia, Rahul and Priyanka.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV8DxIyUMIk

28. Anna's ex-blogger Raju Parulekar accused Arvind Kejriwal for a scam of more than 200 crore rupees which came in during Anna Movement. Even on camera Anna said more than 3 crore people donated during the movement. When the media asked him about these accusations then Kejriwal could have simply denied them but instead he lied and said he does not know any Raju Parulekar. There are many pictures of Kejriwal with Parulekar on the Internet.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wnOwbLJ878

29. His detention in gujarat was well planned by him in advance just to gain cheap publicity as revealed later by his mass sms'es sent well in advance asking AAP members for assembly. He said on camera he is being targeted by BJP.

30. Kejriwal's official website blamed Amit Shah, Modi, RSS for Muajaffarnagar riots. In a sting operation when it became clear that Azam Khan was responsible for the riots then they y simply deleted the press release without posting any apology. SIT report has come and they indicated BSP, Congress, SP leaders, but not even a single BJP leader is accused but Kejriwal made false allegations only on BJP/RSS.

31. Arvind Kejriwal said Gadkari grabbed 100 acre land of farmers illegally. when media asked farmers then it was revealed that Kejriwal is lying.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtGHcUjJlag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca4nR6FCbLs

32. Arvind Kejriwal named Gadkari in irrigation scam even though he was not involved.Arvind Kejriwal had all proofs about Sharad Pawar's involvement in 50,000 irrigation scam, but he did not even name Sharad Pawar in any press conference.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNSPGSVR-10

33. When people ask Kejriwal why you are making accusations against Gadkair/Vadra etc why you are not going to court, then he says he does not trust court, they are corrupt. But in a letter to Muslim, he says that Prashant Bhusan is fighting cases to save the terrorist in Batla Hause encounter /Ishrat Jahan encounter. Kejriwal has faith in courts for saving terrorist, but not have trust in proving corruption of Vadra/Gadkari.

34. Arvind Kejriwal says in Delhi that during his 49 days govt there was a reduction in corruption by x% reported by Transparency international but later Transparency international sent letters and clarified that they never said such thing in any of their reports.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/After-Transparency-International-rebuff-embarrassed-AAP-regrets-corruption-error/articleshow/30626180.cms

35. During speeches, Kejriwal says on camera he visited many states in India and he does not see any Modi wave. But in an off camera informal chat with journalists he cadidly confesses to a journalist that there is a wave for modi in the country. He was not aware that there was recording going on.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A01MnZXA0wA

36. When Somnath Bharti Internet scam got exposed then he said Somnath Bharti is innocent but later it is found that Somnath Bharti was guilty in an array of Internet Scams.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmcCLpzw6cM

37. Anjali Damanis who is known as land shark is a prominent leader of Mumbai AAP. But Kejriwal says she is just a normal volunteer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IogaCmTWoKc

38. Kejriwal on camera said no sitting MLA from his party will fight the 2014 general election but now he himself (a Delhi MLA) going to fight Loksabha election.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/No-sitting-AAP-MLA-will-contest-LS-polls-Kejriwal/articleshow/28832723.cms

39. Arvind Kejriwal had written a letter to Delhi Auto walas and promised many measures, but after coming to power he fulfilled none of them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjksVlFFBxA

40. During Anna Movement when anna was arrested Arvind Kejriwal told Media that Anna is kept with ordinary criminals which was a total lie and he accepted it during India today enclave. just shows he is a habitual lier.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFfOpbtk3uc

41. During AAP’s attack on the BJP headquarters in March Arvind Kejriwal said his supporters did not attack on BJP headquarters but on camera everyone saw that AAP supporters started the riot and were pelting stones on BJP office, even his leader Ashutosh was caught on camera trying to jump over the wall in the BJP office.

42. Arvind Kejriwal claimed on camera that during his hunger strike in Delhi as CM, Delhi police did not allow even tea to his supporters. But his supporters caught drinking not only tea, but even alcohol on sting camera during his hunger strike.

Arvind Kejriwal on camera said during his hunger strike Delhi police closed all toilets, but on camera all of his supporters found using public toilets. Delhi police did not close public toilet.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IA_SLyyJLU

43. Says he is a common man and is available for everyone but you have to pay Rs. 10,000+ to meet Arvind Kejriwal.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4nG746GXFc

44. When Arvind Kejriwal was stopped by Gujarat police for violating model code of conduct, he simply denied breaking the law. Investigations confirmd the same and a FIR has been registered against him.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_TDngEaSnQ

45. Lies on Jan Lok Pal Bill: The Delhi Chief Minister had promised to pass the Jan Lokpal Bill within 15 days of Government formation but nothing was done. In fact, it backtracked saying that the Central Government has issued a directive which is why they are unable to pass the Bill in Delhi Vidhan Sabha. Well, the truth is that the Central Government had issued the directive on Jan Lokpal Bill a long time back. Arvind Kejriwal was aware of this even before the elections in Delhi happened.
http://www.niticentral.com/2014/01/16/8-lies-that-nailed-kejriwal-179886.html

46. Lie on providing 700 liters of water: Before the Delhi Assembly election, Kejriwal had promised to provide 700 liters of clean and potable water to Delhiites. Truth: Unfortunately, the 700 liters of water for Delhiites as promised by Arvind Kejriwal comes with a string of terms that those who use more than 700 will pay the whole amount.

47. Arvind told Rahul Kanwar on camera that he got interviewed in "Seedhi Baat" 1 yr back and said media is not giving any coverage. But when Rahul reminds that they did Seedhi bast just a few weeks back then he accepts it. He forgets to list facts when playing teh victim card !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-UOuVQm-Rk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfkL3ECvxg0

48. Arvind Kejriwal said if Anna will separate himself from AAP party, then he will also separate himself from the party.
We all know what he did. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLoMxdZIF5Q

49. Arvind Kejriwal published a book named "Swaraj" claiming he is the original Author of the book (you can check amazon). But later it was found that this book was originally written by Ajay Pal Nagar and he sent this copy to Kejriwal. Kejriwal rewrote this book with his name and published it without giving any credit to original Author.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458435225396051968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458436751799771136


----------



## Parul

*Delhi cops, govt ‘colluded’ during 1984 anti-Sikh riots: Sting operation*

NEW DELHI: A sting operation by Cobrapost on several police officers serving in Delhi during the anti-Sikh pogrom of 1984 allegedly exposes how the police refused to act against the rioters, partly because they wanted to be on the right side of the Congress government of the day, and partly because the police force itself had got communalized. 

Based on a series of interviews by an undercover reporter with six station houseofficers (SHOs) of the time, from areas where the riots took place, the sting apparently brings to light 'confessions' by many of them. The interviews of two senior officers, ACP Gautam Kaul and then police commissioner S C Tandon, however, yielded no such confessions. 

While Tandon parried all the questions, Kaul claimed that on one occasion when he went to check out reports of rioting near Gurdwara Rakab Ganj, he had to flee since he was alone in front of a hostile mob. 

While TOI cannot vouch for the authenticity of the interviews, if they are true they reveal how an entire police force not only failed to act, but colluded with the government of the day to teach Sikhs "a lesson" in one of the worst examples of state-sponsored violence against a religious minority. 

The SHOs interviewed were Shoorveer Singh Tyagi of Kalyanpuri, Rohtas Singh of Delhi Cantonment, SN Bhaskar of Krishna Nagar, OP Yadav of Srinivaspuri and Jaipal Singh of Mehrauli. Amreek Singh Bhullar, who was SHO of Patel Nagar at the time, was also interviewed. He had submitted an affidavit to an inquiry commission accusing some local leaders of not just participating in the riots but whipping up mobs into a frenzy. 

Among the more shocking revelations is that messages were broadcast directing the police not to take action against rioters shouting slogans of "Indira Gandhi zindabad" and that bodies of victims were in some cases dumped far away from the scene of the rioting to reduce the official toll of the riots. 

According to some, while news of arson and rioting poured into the police control rooms, only 2 per cent of the messages were recorded. Later, entries in police logbooks were changed to get rid of evidence of inaction on the part of senior officers. 

Senior officers did not allow subordinates to open fire on rioters. Even the fire brigaderefused to move to areas where cases of arson had been reported. The police also did not allow the victims of rioting to file FIRs or when they did file FIRs, clubbed many cases of murder and arson from disparate places in a single FIR. 

At least three of the SHOs castigated Tandon for mismanagement. Tyagi, for instance, insisted that, "knowingly or unknowingly, he (Tandon) was under the influence of the government. He mismanaged in the beginning and in the first two days the situation went out of control." 

Yadav too accused Tandon of not providing leadership to the force, while Bhaskar said that instead of singling out some SHOs, the police chief's head should have rolled. 

The Ranganath Mishra Commission and the Kapur-Kusum Mittal Committee, both set up to inquire into the riots, held Tandon responsible for breakdown of law and order. When the Cobrapost reporter met Tandon, he refused to comment, saying anything said by him could create a controversy in poll season. 

Bhaskar maintained that messages for reinforcement sent by him were ignored by senior officials. Bhullar accused additional CP Hukam Chand Jatav of refusing to act even when the press informed him about murders and arson taking place. According to Bhullar, Jatav was in the control room in Karol Bagh when a reporter passed on the information to him, but he responded by saying he was in the control room and no such thing had happened. "He knew everything lekin wahan se move hi nahi kiya," claimed Bhullar. 

Rohtas Singh, one of the officers indicted by the inquiry commissions, maintained that DCP Chandra Prakash did not allow him to open fire on the rampaging mobs. According to Singh, "he told me, and gave me in writing, that Indira Gandhi's murder is big enough an event. Now should you make an even bigger event by opening fire?" 

Singh insisted that he could have substantiated his charges if only wireless messages had been faithfully recorded. "If those messages had been recorded, I could have proved many things, but not even two 2% were recorded in the log book of the control room," he said in Hindi, alleging also that Chandra Prakash had changed messages that would indict him. 

Singh also admits to the force having got communal. "I have no hesitation saying that our policemen who were drawn from the local men too had become communal-minded," he candidly observed. 

The interviews also reveal how the police tried to put a spoke in the wheels of justice once the rioting abated following the intervention of the Army after three days. First, they did not register cases and when they did, they clubbed disparate cases in one FIR. 

According to Bhullar, "The police did not register cases, instead they tried to suppress cases. They knew there were huge riots in their areas, so they tried to minimize, even picked up corpses and dumped them in Sultanpuri, to save their jobs."

Timesofindia.indiatimes.com is temporarily unavailable

_Dirty rotten Congress. Whatever Congress does, the end result is 'Clean Chit' or they demand apology from Modi about Gujarat riots.  _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

From Interviewing Modi in 1990's to BCCI & IPL to this..







This man has seen it all!! Wah ri Politics!!

Modi chides BJP leaders, says petty statements not acceptable - IBNLive

Now will any news channel debate on this?? Will they now highlight what Modi really have say then to attribute petty statements by others to him!! I bet losers in TimesNow, CNN-IBN, NDTV will go blind to this news!!!!!!


----------



## cloud_9

Star Wars said:


> Is that the best you can do ? when 40% reservation on private sector hits a lot more people will be .
> keep that in mind


I'm not even trying but I have seen your best 

I see, Kejriwal gives you sleepless night! Is that love 

I thought you will be sticking to the discussion but now you are in a skipping mode from Drugs to CIA to Reservation....anything else you want to jump onto...............


----------



## AugenBlick

cloud_9 said:


> I'm not even trying but I have seen your best
> 
> I see, Kejriwal gives you sleepless night! Is that love
> 
> I thought you will be sticking to the discussion but now you are in a skipping mode from Drugs to CIA to Reservation....anything else you want to jump onto...............


Are you insane??
These are the loksabha elections.
They will have little to no bearing on your local issues.
Thats all people are saying.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## kaykay

@jha whats situation in Bihar in upcoming polls?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 25476


Yes..
the antics and original on earth must get in to TIME...
RAGA is one and only one ....



jbond197 said:


> From Interviewing Modi in 1990's to BCCI & IPL to this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man has seen it all!! Wah ri Politics!!
> 
> Modi chides BJP leaders, says petty statements not acceptable - IBNLive
> 
> Now will any news channel debate on this?? Will they now highlight what Modi really have say then to attribute petty statements by others to him!! I bet losers in TimesNow, CNN-IBN, NDTV will go blind to this news!!!!!!


--
what a smile ..
when scandle broke in IPL
he was 1st to run out of it.
and this guy wanted to open school in posh mumbai location for POOR kids.


----------



## cloud_9

AugenBlick said:


> Are you insane??
> These are the loksabha elections.
> They will have little to no bearing on your local issues.
> Thats all people are saying.


Another one


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458435225396051968
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458436751799771136




Are @GreenFoe Bhai patil shab ke prediction Post Karo na.


----------



## kaykay

All congressis and AAPtards have become one on social medias. Hahaha amazing union!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

It is nice to see a comic of Pappu getting angry artificially.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

kaykay said:


> All congressis and AAPtards have become one on social medias. Hahaha amazing union!!



nothing amazing. Mother and kid always one.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

interesting read ..
History of how Modi and Togadia fell out - The Times of India

Why UPA has better chances to win the 2013-14 Elections and why NDA has only one way to win it.


----------



## Bang Galore

kaykay said:


> @jha whats situation in Bihar in upcoming polls?




Think it is becoming a lot tougher for the BJP with the RJD rapidly gaining strength. Could be a major spoiler.


----------



## drunken-monke

anathema said:


> Nice Tweet..
> 
> Amit shah is just 6 yr older in age to Rahul Gandhi look at caliber of two!


Whom we are talking about?? Retarded pappuji kabhi Bade Honge... High time for joke when compared him with Amit Shah.. Even Raj Thakare is Far better and Pappu-G...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

jbond197 said:


> From Interviewing Modi in 1990's to BCCI & IPL to this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man has seen it all!! Wah ri Politics!!



Err... this man has deep ties everywhere. Being married to the sister of Ravi Shankar Prasad of the BJP means he has connections there too.


----------



## kaykay

Bang Galore said:


> Think it is becoming a lot tougher for the BJP with the RJD rapidly gaining strength. Could be a major spoiler.


True to some extent but only for 24th april polls as those 7 seats are gonna see significant muslim voters. Still I guess BJP is favourite on 3-4 seats. @jha


----------



## wolfschanzze

Modi speaking in Nizamabad of telangana huge crowds even in scorching sun.Pawan Kalyan spoke earlier thrashed congress now modi is thrashing congress.Around 1 lakh people to attend todays meeting later in evening in Hyderabad Lal Bahadur stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

drunken-monke said:


> Whom we are talking about?? Retarded pappuji kabhi Bade Honge... High time for joke when compared him with Amit Shah.. Even Raj Thakare is Far better and Pappu-G...


--
raj 
is way better than him..even though he inherited poltics like RAGA but made it worth for himself and Maharashtra..
if cliked he will be big big thing in state if not national.

Age 
*"Wisdom doesn't automatically come with old age. Nothing does - except wrinkles. *
*It's true, some wines improve with age. *
*But only if the grapes were good in the first place."*
*-- Abigail Van Buren*

*-Paapu G
dont make this tag,,
Parle -G girl did wonderful work till now by her own without MAMA..
so please respect her feeling..
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

LOLWAAA............... @jha @GreenFoe @Sidak @JanjaWeed.............

"Musalman ko communal hona padega"





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=732651180090975

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

ExtraOdinary said:


>


That shashi tharoor waala was funnier


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> LOLWAAA............... @jha @GreenFoe @Sidak @JanjaWeed.............
> 
> "Musalman ko communal hona padega"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=732651180090975



Bohot krantikaari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

AugenBlick said:


> That shashi tharoor waala was funnier









Seriously Man just look at his eyes.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

AugenBlick said:


> That shashi tharoor waala was funnier


Arey yaar ambani ki biwi ko dekho kaise ghoor raha hai 



Android said:


> Seriously Man just look at his eyes.



Damn son , hard to believe he lost his wife 2-3 months back


----------



## AugenBlick

ExtraOdinary said:


> Arey yaar ambani ki biwi ko dekho kaise ghoor raha hai
> 
> 
> 
> Damn son , hard to believe he lost his wife 2-3 months back


In the words of an engineer 
Tharoor ki aankhon se tapakti hui Hawas>>>> Rajiv shuckla ki aankhon ki darindagi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Shazia ilmi of pAAP party caught on camera - "muslims are too secular, they should become communal"

Share with AAPtards and expose AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

desert warrior said:


> Shazia ilmi of pAAP party caught on camera - "muslims are too secular, they should become communal"
> 
> Share with AAPtards and expose AAP


That woman is a piece of garbage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

ExtraOdinary said:


> That woman is a piece of garbage



Koi shaq? She is from party of garbage's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

desert warrior said:


> Koi shaq? She is from party of garbage's.


Hehehe saare middle class retired aadmi bhare hain AAP mein, bunch of hypocrites who have worn a mask of honesty and self righteousness. All they want is a taste of power for themselves. The way these fuckers have behaved has ensured there will never ever be mass support for an anti corruption movement in India in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> True to some extent but only for 24th april polls as those 7 seats are gonna see significant muslim voters. Still I guess BJP is favourite on 3-4 seats. @jha



Lalu is not able to save his own daughter's seat. His wife is also loosing. You can understand from this how rapidly is RJD growing.. The seats in next phase have heavy muslim presence. 3/ 7 is sure. And if the trend of Muslims voting for BJP continues , BJP can expect 4 also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> Arey yaar ambani ki biwi ko dekho kaise ghoor raha hai
> 
> 
> 
> Damn son , hard to believe he lost his wife 2-3 months back



Giving Mallus bad name.

Or is he acting like a typical Mallu :O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

desert warrior said:


> Shazia ilmi of pAAP party caught on camera - "muslims are too secular, they should become communal"
> 
> Share with AAPtards and expose AAP



Well.. She is instigating peacefully unlike Togadia who waves his hands. See how calm she is while asking Muslims to become communal. On the other hand Togadia sounds like a monster.


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> Giving Mallus bad name.
> 
> Or is he acting like a typical Mallu :O




Abe oye ... ye "Typical Mallu" ka kya matlab hai ?


----------



## onu1886

desert warrior said:


> Shazia ilmi of pAAP party caught on camera - "muslims are too secular, they should become communal"
> 
> Share with AAPtards and expose AAP


Is any mainstream Hindi or English channel reporting this?


----------



## Chronos

Star Wars said:


> Abe oye ... ye "Typical Mallu" ka kya matlab hai ?



It was a bad joke


----------



## arp2041

onu1886 said:


> Is any mainstream Hindi or English channel reporting this?



You mean to get TAG as an Ambani Agent?


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> Well.. She is instigating peacefully unlike Togadia who waves his hands. See how calm she is while asking Muslims to become communal. *On the other hand Togadia sounds like a monster*.



To be fair, Togadia was destined to lose when he came up against Modi.

Becoming merely a religious ideologue is not important. But having the economic acumen to back you up is necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

I really love then intensity at which Jaya, Mamata and Maya have started attacking Modi


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Android said:


> I really love then intensity at which Jaya, Mamata and Maya have started attacking Modi


Proves that Modi is a "chick" magnet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> Proves that Modi is a "chick" magnet



Ewww.

No wonder he is a bachelor, when that is the sort of chicks he attracts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> LOLWAAA............... @jha @GreenFoe @Sidak @JanjaWeed.............
> 
> "Musalman ko communal hona padega"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=732651180090975


can you post the youtube link for this video? will post it on twitter and facebook


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Don't support Giriraj's remarks, no one needs to be scared: Modi*

Narendra Modi has reiterated that he does not support the controversial remarks of colleague Giriraj Singh who said recently that those who were opposed to Modi should leave India and go to Pakistan.

"Nobody can support Giriraj Singh's statement," Modi said, in an interview to ABP News. "I had said in Maninagar in 2002 that my government will be of the people - for those who voted for me, for those who did not vote for me and even for those who did not vote at all," he said.

"_*Abhayam, abhayam, abhayam*_* (Absence of fear). There! I have said it three times. There is no need to be scared," he added. *


"Petty statements by* those claiming to be BJP's well wishers are deviating the campaign from the issues of development and good governance,*" he said.

Without naming anyone, Modi said, "I disapprove any such irresponsible statement and appeal to those making them to kindly refrain from doing so."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

wolfschanzze said:


> can you post the youtube link for this video? will post it on twitter and facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

desert warrior said:


> Shazia ilmi of pAAP party caught on camera - "muslims are too secular, they should become communal"
> 
> Share with AAPtards and expose AAP



The same people become completely secular when others are looking...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Sidak said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1582229755336020


It's a well known fact in AP that Renuka Chowdary was a keep/mistress of Rajiv gandhi during his time and her daughter now is a mistress of Rahul Gandhi, so you see why they like gandhis so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

wolfschanzze said:


> It's a well known fact in AP that Renuka Chowdary was a keep/mistress of Rajiv gandhi during his time and her daughter now is a mistress of Rahul Gandhi, so you see why they like gandhis so much.


Let's abstain from such unsubstantiated cheap claims, please. I know the rumors but let them be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Ghaziabad: Man commits suicide, requests Narendra Modi to take care of daughter : India, News - India Today

A 35-year-old man committed suicide by jumping in front of a speeding train in Masuri area and left behind a suicide note requesting Narendra Modi to take care of his daughter after his death, police said on Tuesday.
The deceased has been identified as Om Prakash Tiwari, who lived with his family in Loni area of Ghaziabad.
The suicide note recovered from his possession says, "Dear Narendra Modi Ji, you are going to become the Prime Minister of India. I am committing suicide due to financial problem. I request you to take care of my daughter after my death."
Om Prakash has also stated in his one-page suicide note that nobody was responsible for his death.
"We have got to know that Om Prakash's family had been facing financial problem for the past few years following which he took such extreme step last night," said a senior police officer. His body has been sent for post mortem and further investigations are on, police said.

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

#ArrestShazia is now trending... Kya kamaal ki cheez hai yeh twitter.. hahaha..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> #ArrestShazia is now trending... Kya kamaal ki cheez hai yeh twitter.. hahaha..


 
Forget news channels not even a single news website is reporting this.
Wah re Secular media!!!


----------



## wolfschanzze

SarthakGanguly said:


> Let's abstain from such unsubstantiated cheap claims, please. I know the rumors but let them be.


Those are not rumors dude but true lol,My family was a traditional congress supporter during Rajiv time and pretty connected to congress leaders.So what i say is truth.This is known in political circles in AP.Also the reason of Renuka Choudary divorce and her daughters divorce was due to these affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458587863831957506

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

wolfschanzze said:


> Those are not rumors dude but true lol,My family was a traditional congress supporter during Rajiv time and pretty connected to congress leaders.So what i say is truth.This is known in political circles in AP.Also the reason of Renuka Choudary divorce and her daughters divorce was due to these affairs.



MY family still supports Congress , but they voted for BJP after my Grand mother sent them an Ultimatum "Vote for Modi or else "

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onu1886

Star Wars said:


> MY family still supports Congress , but they voted for BJP after my Grand mother sent them an Ultimatum "Vote for Modi or else "


Now that's called Woman Empowerment

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wolfschanzze

Star Wars said:


> MY family still supports Congress , but they voted for BJP after my Grand mother sent them an Ultimatum "Vote for Modi or else "


My family changed with me, Now they vote for BJP.One member in family whose likes BJP is enough to change the whole family and my extended family is big lol 120+ people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

You guys should be ashamed of yourselves ... we have been voting for BJP since forever. 

Chalo der aaye durust aaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Bang Galore said:


> Err... this man has deep ties everywhere. Being married to the sister of Ravi Shankar Prasad of the BJP means he has connections there too.



Yeah, that was a chance connection and a lucky one at that, that got established when he was a TV anchor and a fellow TV anchor Anuradha Prasad fell for him. Ravi Shankar Prasad was no one in BJP at that time but probably that connection is now going to save him in getting exposed in some of the BCCI/IPL scams this guy is involved in..


----------



## onu1886

On a lighter note...this is what happens when private life goes public 

What's Rajiv Shukla doing in this photo? Some Twitter guesses : India, News - India Today

*What's Rajiv Shukla doing in this photo? Some Twitter guesses*

Even as cadres in Gujarat continue to wait for Narendra modi's golden touch, Rajiv Shukla was busy imparting a different kind of touch. In a photograph that has gone viral on social networking sites Twitter and Facebook, much fun has been made of Shukla who is seen caressing Bollywood actor Ameesha Patel's cheek during a roadshow for Congress candidate Nand Gopal Gupta in Allahabad on Monday.



Actress Amisha Patel and Congress leader Rajiv Shukla

Here are some of the reactions that the photograph elicited on Twitter:

Sir Arnab Goswami @KyaYaarKuchBi
Ameesha: Kaho na Pyaar hai.Rajiv Shukla:Aree beti, "Abki baar, Modi Sarkar" hai

arvind sahu @arvindsahu1988
Rajiv Shukla should be expelled from Congress.... He likes a Gujarat Model ;-)

Yashasvi @rsyashasvi
Doesn't Rajiv Shukla here reminds of "Chocolate wale uncle" character from Aliz Bhatt's "Highway"?


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty

'Muslims should be communal for their own good', Shazia Ilmi says - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

eowyn said:


> 'Muslims should be communal for their own good', Shazia Ilmi says - The Times of India


Hmmmm. 

Krantikari. Boh't hi krantikaari! 





The guy who filmed her must be a BJP voting Muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458476522521636865@Sidak tell your friends/ social circle


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458476522521636865@Sidak tell your friends/ social circle



Everyone in my friend circle is Pro Modi. Therefore, I don't need to tell it anyone... You do the honors and tell your friends/social circle...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> Everyone in my friend circle is Pro Modi. Therefore, I don't need to tell it anyone... You do the honors and tell your friends/social circle...


Lol I have been campaigning since the last state elections.... now If I campaign they will think I am on Payroll. They are all pro Modi.
PS:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Android said:


> Seriously Man just look at his eyes.


--
Lolita.... captain gogo aagya...


----------



## wolfschanzze

BJP doing door to door campaign in hyderabad Distributing pamphlets and women asking other women to vote for BJP.Kishen reddy got his constituency in his hold,he attends every problem his constituency has or people ask of him.This guy can be MP next time if this trend continues.Meanwhile Congress are doing galli shows that too once in a blue moon and not much crowd with them or any takers.
Today got a call from congi people asking me to vote congress and make sure they win,I gave them a piece of mind and told them to take a hike as im voting for BJP. they are calling random numbers taken from Airtel,Idea etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> Lol I have been campaigning since the last state elections.... now If I campaign they will think I am on Payroll. They are all pro Modi.
> PS:
> View attachment 25521


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> You guys should be ashamed of yourselves ... we have been voting for BJP since forever.
> 
> Chalo der aaye durust aaye.


Arre bhai im voting first time,Back then i was a kid and couldnt influence my family,uncles etc. now i did by debating with them and convincing them to vote for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> Arre bhai im voting first time,Back then i was a kid and couldnt influence my family,uncles etc. now i did by debating with them and convincing them to vote for BJP.


Relax I was just pulling your leg. 
Alles Gut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Even CBI is recognizing the change in wind direction. Maybe someone needs to whisper Kapil Sibbal that his govt is a lame duck caretaker now. 


*CBI rejects Kapil Sibal's claims of Narendra Modi's involvement in Prajapati fake encounter case - The Economic Times*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Tactical voting myth Is defeating Modi really a Muslim priority - Page 3 | Firstpost

It is received wisdom (or is it assumption?) that the Muslim vote will go against the BJP in most places. This might well happen in some constituencies and states, but there are now good reasons to question the assumption that the Muslim vote will be cast en bloc to stop the Narendra Modi bandwagon in its tracks.

To be sure, voting against Modi, even if it were to happen, does not affect the BJP's overall prospects, especially if the anti-Modi vote is distributed among two or more parties parties, as it could happen in Uttar Pradesh. But there are now straws in the wind indicating that the Muslim vote may not be monolithic anyway. It may not even be that enthusiastic about voting solidly against Modi.

While this trend has been apparent in Gujarat over the last two elections, it appears that *Muslims in many constituencies are unenthusiastic about being pushed into the role of last line of defence for secularism.*

An Indian Express report from Faizabad in eastern Uttar Pradesh, which includes Ayodhya town, quotes some Muslims as questioning why it was their duty to stop Modi. In fact, they seem angry with the Samajwadi Party (SP) for allowing a series of riots to happen across Uttar Pradesh, and some of them are thinking of either voting for the BJP (to seek a form of political protection) or opt for the Peace Party of India, a Muslim party that made its debut some years ago.

The Express report quotes a Muslim resident of Faizabad, Mohammed Arif, who was a victim of one such recent riot and has recently received compensation from the state government for his ruined shop, as saying: "Will I vote for the SP? Never. We voted them to power and were rewarded with riots across UP. They gave us compensation but my shop was more valuable then."

Arif does not see defeating the BJP as his main goal,and says votes could either go to the BJP or the Peace Party. "Why is defeating the BJP or Modi our responsibility?" he asks, not unreasonably.

This response, or course, varies from district to district and state to state. In Bihar, for example, Muslims are keen to vote against the BJP, but they seem to be dumping Nitish Kumar, who sacrificed his alliance with the BJP to woo the Muslim vote. In Bihar, the Muslim vote seems to be consolidating behind Lalu Prasad's Rashtriya Janata Dal, which is allied to the Congress. Reason: unlike the Samajwadi Party, Muslims believe that Lalu Prasad did not sell their interests down the river, as this Hindustan Times reportsuggests.

*But 5Forty3.in, a subscription-driven election analysis site run by Praveen Patil, has found that the Muslim vote is nowhere as enthusiastic about defeating Modi as one would have imagined. The website, which offers early trends in voting behaviour, took two sample constituencies - one in the north and one in the south - where Muslim politics is dominant, and found that the voter was essentially disenchanted.*

The two constituencies sampled were Gulbarga in northern Karnataka and Rampur in Uttar Pradesh, which is Samajwadi Party strongman Azam Khan's bailiwick. In both constituencies, Muslims rock the final vote.

The website's findings are stunning: in Rampur, it found the Muslim vote vertically split between the Samajwadi Party and the Congress, which gives the BJP a chance in this Muslim-dominated constituency which also has a significant non-Muslim vote.

In Gulbarga, where too the Muslim vote - though lower than in Rampur - tends to pick the winning side, the website found that there was a very strong Modi vote among non-Muslims and a low voter turnout among Muslims.

On polling day in Karnataka (17 April), turnout in the Muslim segments of Gulbarga was far below the constituency average. The Gulbarga North assembly segment with 70 percent Muslim voters apparently saw only a 52 percent turnout, much lower than the overall average of 58 percent. This means polling in the segments outside Muslim-dominated areas was much higher than in the Muslim areas.

Neither Gulbarga nor Rampur has ever voted for the BJP since 1998. Will it be different this time due to Muslim disengagement?

The website believes there is a large degree of Hindu enthusiasm for voting, but relative disenchantment among Muslims.

While one cannot vouch for the authenticity of the website's data, its observations, even if only partially true, raise intriguing possibilities about which way the Muslim vote is going.

The answer is likely to be that Muslims in different pockets may vote differently, depending on local conditions. If this is what we discover on 16 May, it will mean that the Muslim vote is not a monolith anymore - even with Modi in the fray.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Even CBI is recognizing the change in wind direction. Maybe someone needs to whisper Kapil Sibbal that his govt is a lame duck caretaker now.
> 
> 
> *CBI rejects Kapil Sibal's claims of Narendra Modi's involvement in Prajapati fake encounter case - The Economic Times*



First ask is he himself winning Chandni Chowk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> First ask is he himself winning Chandni Chowk?


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## jbond197

There is no end to Congress's worries these days.. Congress is worried about Rahul Gandhi and I am worried about Amethi! Doesn't the people of Amethi deserve any better?

Is Congress worried for Rahul Gandhi in Amethi? - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

How much is BJP expected to win in Karnataka according to 5forty3.in


----------



## Parul

Modi's rally at Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Those who were mocking Modi by comparing the dare of Rahul baba for giving interview & shying away from facing tough questions can now jump into a well...............

India TV, TV9, ANI & now ABP news, he has answered EVERY questions...................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somnath




----------



## jbond197

Android said:


> How much is BJP expected to win in Karnataka according to 5forty3.in



12 to 14


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Those who were mocking Modi by comparing the dare of Rahul baba for giving interview & shying away from facing tough questions can now jump into a well...............
> 
> India TV, TV9, ANI & now ABP news, he has answered EVERY questions...................


Modi does things his way.. & at the time of his choosing. On the other hand.. Pappu gave one interview to a TV channel.. & took a long break due to public having a field day out of that interaction!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Modi does things his way.. & at the time of his choosing. On the other hand.. Pappu gave one interview to a TV channel.. & took a long break due to public having a field day out of that interaction!



He is a master tactician, every move of his makes sense, he is giving series of interview DURING the poll phases, he want to be on the voters mind & heart while they are going for vote, while Rahul baba gave interview to arnab when people were still unsure, he made sure that people are sure that they don't have to vote for congress this time for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul




----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


>




LOLWAAA................................


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> He is a master tactician, every move of his makes sense, he is giving series of interview DURING the poll phases, he want to be on the voters mind & heart while they are going for vote, while Rahul baba gave interview to arnab when people were still unsure, he made sure that people are sure that they don't have to vote for congress this time for sure


& btw Pappu is fighting to save his seat in Amethi apparently! Desh chalane nikla


----------



## arp2041

I am thinking from many days - who is the most dumbest politician of ALL..................Digvijay, Rahul or KejriwALL???


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> LOLWAAA................................



U-turn ke badshaah. #AAPtards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> & btw Pappu is fighting to save his seat in Amethi apparently! Desh chalane nikla



Have you seen how he calls his MOMMA everytime whenever he is pushed against the wall?

Weather be it the Manifesto conference of Congress when he was asked about Chavan or losing his Amethi seat or even during his own speeches................

LOLWAA........what a God Gifted leader we have.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> I am thinking from many days - who is the most dumbest politician of ALL..................Digvijay, Rahul or KejriwALL???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


>



Bhai isney Sakshat Shri Narendra Modi Ji ko dekh liya kya???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

future of nation more of depends on UP and Bihar polling ..
its weird those state could not develop them self (for many reason) most of the time decide the fate of nation.
we should change the way seat allocate ..north east getting peanuts despite showing good performer even in difficult geography.
UP/Bihar please make sensible decision based on development practical issue instead of emotional blackmail and caste .
lets start with amethi and rai barely


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Have you seen how he calls his MOMMA everytime whenever he is pushed against the wall?
> 
> Weather be it the Manifesto conference of Congress when he was asked about Chavan or losing his Amethi seat or even during his own speeches................
> 
> LOLWAA........what a God Gifted leader we have.


& his Mummy is crying out loud in Amethi saying her Mom In Law gave her son Rajiv Gandhi to Amethi.. & she is giving her son Rahul Gandhi to Amethi. Please look after him... 

& the git is suppose to look after India


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> Bhai isney Sakshat Shri Narendra Modi Ji ko dekh liya kya???



Nahi kisi ne peechay ptaaka chor diya hoga Iske baad woh bhag ke Car mein chup ke bhaith gya hoga!! LOL


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> Bhai isney Sakshat Shri Narendra Modi Ji ko dekh liya kya???


no may be another thapad guy 







JanjaWeed said:


> & his Mummy is crying out loud in Amethi saying her Mom In Law gave her son Rajiv Gandhi to Amethi.. & she is giving her son Rahul Gandhi to Amethi. Please look after him...
> 
> & the git is suppose to look after India


-- 
but who wants gift?
and she also fed up or what ?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


>





arp2041 said:


> Bhai isney Sakshat Shri Narendra Modi Ji ko dekh liya kya???



Mujhe lagta hai Khujli ko zor ki hagaas lagi hogi or shouchalay nahi mil raha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

abey yeh interviewer kya chu**** hai................aap kaunsi film dekhna pasand karenge Salman khan ki ki Amir khan ki..............

Modi - pehley aap ishwar sey prathna kijiye ki mujhey film dekhne ka time miley

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> abey yeh interviewer kya chu**** hai................aap kaunsi film dekhna pasand karenge Salman khan ki ki Amir khan ki..............
> 
> Modi - pehley aap ishwar sey prathna kijiye ki mujhey film dekhne ka time miley



better answer would have been
pehley aap ishwar sey prathna kijiye ki mujhey film dekhne ka time *naa* miley 



jbond197 said:


> Nahi kisi ne peechay ptaaka chor diya tha!! Iske baad woh bhag ke Car mein chup ke bhaith gya tha!! LOL


I am lol'ing so hard right now.


JanjaWeed said:


> & his Mummy is crying out loud in Amethi saying her Mom In Law gave her son Rajiv Gandhi to Amethi.. & she is giving her son Rahul Gandhi to Amethi. Please look after him...
> 
> & the git is suppose to look after India


I say lets start a movement 
From now on we refer the INC as "Pizza Pasta Party"
Never say congress ... only pizza pasta party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

India Election: Three men killed in Kashmir in bid to scare off voters | Toronto Star

Losers, and then they claim they got local Kashmiri support!! This fear in the minds of these terrorists, is actually a win for Indian democracy!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458631679301525504
SPEAK OF NEWS TRADERS........................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458625375552036864


----------



## JanjaWeed

pursuit of happiness said:


> but who wants gift?
> and she also fed up or what ?



Amethi is Gandhi family's jaagir! Atleast that's how they seems to teat them constituencies. Would be slap in their face if RG manages to lose that constituency.


----------



## onu1886

Anyone watching Rahul's interview to ETV?


----------



## Star Wars

onu1886 said:


> Anyone watching Rahul's interview to ETV?



is it live or per-recorded ?


----------



## onu1886

Star Wars said:


> is it live or per-recorded ?


No idea. Seeing a few quotes on CNN IBN about this interview


----------



## jha

It seems Modi's Hyderabad rally was poorly attended. Some are saying that crowd were as low as 15,000... Any truth in this mitron..?


----------



## Indischer

jha said:


> It seems Modi's Hyderabad rally was poorly attended. Some are saying that crowd were as low as 15,000... Any truth in this mitron..?



A rally with Narendra Modi and Pawan Kalyan having a low turnout? Must be in some other dimension.

The turnout wasn't massive, but neither was it so low. From what I could see during the speech, at least 30000 were in attendance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

congress looking for excuses post 16 May.

Now blaming the middle class for being insensitive to the poor


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458616480540950528


----------



## Indischer

Soumitra said:


> congress looking for excuses post 16 May.
> 
> Now blaming the middle class for being insensitive to the poor
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458616480540950528



This election is against those who're preventing the poor from becoming the middle class.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> This election is against those who're preventing the poor from becoming the middle class.



& middle class from becoming AMBANI AGENTS


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> It seems Modi's Hyderabad rally was poorly attended. Some are saying that crowd were as low as 15,000... Any truth in this mitron..?



The below video shows more than 15000 strength.


----------



## jaatram

Indischer said:


> This election is against those who're preventing the poor from becoming the middle class.


hah ... middle class can scuk on middle finger !!!


----------



## blood

Indischer said:


> This election is against those who're preventing the poor from becoming the middle class.


nailed it ...thats exactly what congress , sp , bsp and commies want ! 

they never want the poor to be uplifted , they want them to be poor , uneducated and ignorant so that they can be fooled and easily exploited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaal123

blood said:


> nailed it ...thats exactly what congress , sp , bsp and commies want !
> 
> they never want the poor to be uplifted , they want them to be poor , uneducated and ignorant so that they can be fooled and easily exploited.


The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter” after media reports of very low turn-outs late on April 7 -- the first day of polling. Say NO to elections and Goondas like Modi and Sonia-Rahul; smash and destroy electronic voting machines; demand rule by “insanely handsome” Avatar of Shiva, Satish Chandra, being suppressed on orders of the CIA, who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

jha said:


> It seems Modi's Hyderabad rally was poorly attended. Some are saying that crowd were as low as 15,000... Any truth in this mitron..?


Not poorly attended but good enough all seats were occupied.You must also realise hot today with lot of humidity and sweat here even in evening its hot.I stay in my room with a/c scared to go outside even with ceiling fan on.


----------



## jaatram

wolfschanzze said:


> Not poorly attended but good enough all seats were occupied.You must also realise its 40 degrees celsius here even in evening.I stay in my room with a/c scared to go outside even with ceiling fan on.


nahi .. toj BJP ki taraf kya hawa chal rahi hai !!!


----------



## wolfschanzze

jaatram said:


> nahi .. toj BJP ki taraf kya hawa chal rahi hai !!!


Even in Hot sun without shade afternoon thousands came to attend modi rally in Nizamabad.So yeah there is definitely Modi wave here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

wolfschanzze said:


> Even in Hot sun without shade afternoon thousands came to attend modi rally in Nizamabad.So yeah there is definitely Modi wave here.


good .... ab batao ... kahan kya bacchodi chal rahhi hai forum mein.


----------



## wolfschanzze

jaatram said:


> good .... ab batao ... kahan kya bacchodi chal rahhi hai forum mein.


jaake khud hi dekhlo mujhe kyon poonch rahe ho?


----------



## jaatram

wolfschanzze said:


> jaake khud hi dekhlo mujhe kyon poonch rahe ho?


lo yaar ... hindutva ke liye itna bhi scarfice nahi kar sakte !!!! 
let it be .... bruv 
where are other hindus !!!


----------



## ExtraOdinary

*Meeting Modi: Spartan surroundings, no fuss, all business - Rediff.com India News


Smita Prakash, Editor, News, Asian News International, recalls the behind the scenes action during her recent television interview with Narendra Modi in Gandhinagar.*

*6.30 am:* Drive into the home of Gujarat Chief Minister and Bharatiya Janata Party prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi. There are peacocks ambling in the small verdant garden, koels cooing in the trees. A small batch of very courteous policemen, who don't even check our ids, wave our cars in.

I am a bit uncomfortable. Isn't this man very high on the hit list of terror groups? Why this chivalrous trust? I am used to the rude, unforgiving checks by the Special Protection Group. But then our equipment is checked thoroughly. Metal detectors and body frisking and we are ushered in, into the house. Very professional.

*6.40 am:* The foyer has five feet tall-seated Buddha made of wood. Mentally thinking... the so-called 'Hindu fundamentalist' leader does not have pictures, portraits or sculptures of Shivaji or Hanuman or Ganesh at the place where he meets guests. No photographs or paintings of 'the leader' either.

The room where we are seated and offered tea or coffee is spartan. Tacky plastic flowers in a planter, the smell of phenyl, a man is swabbing the floor, no incense or sign of any ostentation or religious symbolism as yet. As you can guess, I am a disbeliever; I have my scanners on... cleverly trying to find any signs of megalomania that Modi is accused of.

*6.50 am:* I ask for coffee, not for any symbolic reason, I just don't drink tea. (Modi's oft-repeated claim that he still has the simplicity of a tea vendor has become a mantra for his followers). I am holding fast to my desire to be as neutral as possible in the interview. My questions are beyond the riots of 2002, beyond Hindutva and beyond hate speeches.

The interview is not for ratings; I don't work for a channel. It is not going to be one-upmanship because my subscribers will probably edit out my face anyway (later saw to my surprise that my questions were not edited out).

The interview has to cater to ANI's clients in the south; there are more television channels in the south than the north. The questions have to be a mix of domestic political for local clients and international policy based for ANI's foreign clients. There are many tugs and pulls going on in my mind.

*7.00 am:* Two of Modi's aides walk in, a little chit-chat about elections and we get straight to the point. What would the theme of the interview be? I tell them knowing fully well they expect me to not back down on anything. My last conversation with Modi was in 2011; I have been waiting for an interview since then. But I don't tell them this.

I just discuss some of the questions, they don't draw any _Laxman rekha_s. I also know they will not have any time to brief Modi because we are about to start filming, Modi is on the way.

*7.20 am:* I check the set. It is bare minimum, two ordinary chairs, and one prop of a statue of Vivekananda and some potted plants. The floor tiles are clean and white. My mind immediately goes to a recent interview that I had done of Uttar Pradesh Chief Minister Akhilesh Yadav. Glistening Italian marble, walls pasted with pictures of Mulayam Singh Yadav, installations of cycles (his party's election symbol).

This room too like others is bare. Nothing on the walls, not even a carpet. We make a request to bring one from somewhere in the house. In my mind I am thinking, if he becomes prime minister, this man is going to turn 7 Race Course Road (the PM's official residence) into a monastery at this rate!

A cameraman from the Gujarat information ministry sets up his camera alongside ours. All the chief minister's interviews are recorded by his government department too. Excellent. I am impressed. I recall advising a former prime minister about this, many years ago. All chief ministers have huge information departments and yet such a basic thing as recording media interviews is not done. IAS officers sit in the room, taking notes!

*7.50 am:* Modi arrives without any fanfare. Alone, no _chamcha_s, no hangers-on, no attendants. We are ushered into his office and exchange pleasantries. The first thing that catches my eye is the colour of his _kurta_ and jacket. It is a combination of orange and green. I wonder if I should tell him to change. The colours look very bold for television, but I hold my tongue.

Waiting for him to tell me not to go beyond 20 minutes or half hour, to tell me how he is very busy with campaigning, to tell me how he has rejected x-y-z journalist and granted an interview to me, in other words make me feel small, indebted... all tactics used by other powerful politicians to set the mood for an interview. He does none of that. He does not lay down any dos and don'ts.

*8.00 am:* We climb up the stairs to the conference room where the set is, nobody holds doors open for him, no elevator, no perfuming the area for '_Netaji_'. And this happens for chief ministers and prime ministers. I have interviewed several of them to see how their staff makes their surroundings very pretty and pleasing.

A glass of warm water has been placed before the chief minister... the strain on his voice because of a marathon number of rallies he has addressed, makes me wonder whether he will be able to go on for more than 30 minutes. No box of tissues to wipe the sweat off his forehead as the air-conditioning has been switched off for the shoot. Either his staff is not used to television shoots or else they have been instructed not to pamper their boss.

Seventy minutes later we are done with the interview. Modi does not ask me "_Kab chalaoge_?_Kahaan chalogey_? _Yeh edit kar do. Voh kyun poocha?" No orders, no requests. I am quite uncomfortable. This is not what I expected. But then I smile to myself. In a way I know I am right. The best interviews are the unscripted ones._

_Man I want this gujju to be our PM, 20 din aur suspense chalega, fingers crossed _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

jaatram said:


> lo yaar ... hindutva ke liye itna bhi scarfice nahi kar sakte !!!!
> let it be .... bruv
> where are other hindus !!!


Bangladeshi section me dekh lo bahut milenge troll karne ke liye , hamare arp aur kuch log famous hain lungiyon ki trolling ke liye lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

wolfschanzze said:


> Bangladeshi section me dekh lo bahut milenge troll karne ke liye , hamare arp aur kuch log famous hain lungiyon ki trolling ke liye lol


jis din hum aate hai ... us din . baki idhar udhar ho jate hai ... chak de aur ... janwa weed ko jaat ram ki ... ram ram de dena. 
Aaaj waise shaiza ilmi maa chudi ki nahi times now pe ?


----------



## Angry Bird

What do you say guys Rahul ji ki sarkar aayegi ya nahi ?


----------



## wolfschanzze

jaatram said:


> jis din hum aate hai ... us din . baki idhar udhar ho jate hai ... chak de aur ... janwa weed ko jaat ram ki ... ram ram de dena.
> Aaaj waise shaiza ilmi maa chudi ki nahi times now pe ?


chalo theek hai.news hour pe arnab ulta Bjp waalon ko question poonch raha hai,shazia ilmi aur congress toh ka dalla lag raha hai aaj kal arnab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

wolfschanzze said:


> chalo theek hai.news hour pe arnab ulta Bjp waalon ko question poonch raha hai,shazia ilmi aur congress toh ka dalla lag raha hai aaj kal arnab.


arnab ne jo rahul baba ki li hai ... uski sab bhook chuk maaf hai .... that single interview gave NDA atleast 30+ seats !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> arnab ne jo rahul baba ki li hai ... uski sab bhook chuk maaf hai .... that single interview gave NDA atleast 30+ seats !!!!


Arnab was a little soft on him.
Phir bhi RaGa ki fat li.


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> Arnab was a little soft on him.
> Phir bhi RaGa ki fat li.


why do you think 377 was illegalized in india .. before the interview !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

*Captured it just in time, before Time started playing with the numbers again.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> why do you think 377 was illegalized in india .. before the interview !!!



Bakchodi karni hai to what Pak wants form India thread pe aao.


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe @Sidak @Android @Jason bourne @nair others...............

I think you will like this one guys..................... 

Prediction of Lok Sabha Election 2014

So what say??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> Bakchodi karni hai to what Pak wants form India thread pe aao.


nahi jaa sakta nah .. thoda socha karo !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jbond197 said:


> *Captured it in time, before Time start playing with the numbers again.*


See I told you guys...... these guys are fudging with the numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Angry Bird said:


> What do you say guys Rahul ji ki sarkar aayegi ya nahi ?


+

Sapno mai ayegi


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> See I told you guys...... these guys are fudging with the numbers



A lot of people hedging their Bets against Modi , seems like a lot of foreign interference in these elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> A lot of people hedging their Bets against Modi , seems like a lot of foreign interference in these elections


That's true.. I can't recall a single Indian election where western media indulged in partisan reporting. But this time analysts & media are blatantly biased against Modi despite Modi being pro-business & pro investment. What is bothering them exactly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> That's true.. I can't recall a single Indian election where western media indulged in partisan reporting. But this time analysts & media are blatantly biased against Modi despite Modi being pro-business & pro investment. What is bothering them exactly?





Star Wars said:


> A lot of people hedging their Bets against Modi , seems like a lot of foreign interference in these elections


_How do you know it wasn't the case in the earlier ones?_
As a foreign power (US,EU even China) my no 1 Priority will be to maintain status quo. Think about it, what country apart from US has this level of Genetic, cultural and ideological diversity? None.Having worked in the EU, I can surely say EU does not. Its facing a shortfall of people that will work.
I literally know people who did PhD in the US and came to India for research.
As long as I maintain a sizable middle class in India , I can sell my HIGH TECH and ADVANCED products ( jet engines , patents, drugs etc. ) to them. The "Developed" and "Superpower" status can always be used as a mirage , which you will always keep chasing and keep buying weapons and solar panels etc. so as to pump up your muscle.
Why do you think the US is so pissed at the Solar Panel Sourcing laws? Why not so much at FDI in retail? Because the former directly affects the jobs in the mainland US.
They want us to make sweaters and sweatshirts like Pak and Bangladesh. They don't want to risk another China. these countries(Pak and BD) live and die by their textile industries.
The best way to achieve this is _Policy paralysis. _Keep people divided, foment unrest through NGOs and the like and voila , you have a fractured mandate where nothing happens. With nominal growth your middle class(read Market) increases at a modest pace. _You want them to be only good enough to buy stuff from you._ They even sabotaged our Cryo engine research.
*Here's why it went wrong this time.*
For better or for worse, Modi can rally behind him at least 60% of the population. ( assuming NO muslim, NO leftist and NO minority at all). Has a record in development and can take tough decisions, if required. As the Modi wave was building, it was required to nip it in the bud so to speak. Now this could have been the case with many BJP politicians(MP's chauhan/ Arun jaitly) but Modi has something extra going for him. *The intensity of Emotions that he invokes is very high. * People either love him or hate him like crazy. Because of this you can see our dear neighbors pissing their pants, hell the current intelligentsia(pro West) is pissing their pants. They used to bash him to up their "sekularizm" points in the eyes of the world. *They tried every oblique attack since 2002 to stop him. And now at the eleventh hour they aren't even subtle about it.* Its a sign of desperation to be sure but its more than that. Its the fear of losing control. A rise in Indian middle class also puts pressure on the Earths resources and makes that much harder for the US to consume them. _One more buyer for Oil will only push its price up._

You can argue that I am giving Modi too much credit, and maybe I am. But I think the basic principal of this post stands.* They have been meddling here since a long time and the intense polarization(ideological not necessarily religious) due to Modi and 2002 has just exposed their machinations. *

This time its vote or Die.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cloud_9

Former DGP Shashi Kant reveals six politicians 'patronizing drugs' in Punjab


> JALANDHAR: *Dropping a bombshell on the ruling SAD-BJP government and also on opposition Congress, former Punjab DGP (prisons) Shashi Kant on Tuesday disclosed six names, including two SAD ministers, from the much-talked about list of politicians and other high profile persons prepared by the intelligence department of the state police for patronizing drug pedaling in the state.*
> 
> Addressing a press conference here, Shashi Kant said the list was prepared after chief minister Parkash Singh Badal wanted the intelligence wing to prepare a list of anti-social and mischievous elements.
> 
> "I included those patronizing drug rackets also. As big names figured in the list, the CM told me that there was no need for me to get into these things as there were several other tasks," he said.
> 
> *The names of politicians, which Shashi Kant claimed figured in the list, included SAD ministers Gulzar Singh Ranike and Ajit Singh Kohar, chief parliamentary secretary Virsa Singh Valtoha, former SAD MLA Veer Singh Lopoke and sitting Congress legislator from Amritsar (West) O P Soni and Jalandhar-based BJP leader Jimmy Kalia.*
> 
> Kant, who was ADGP (intelligence) in the SAD-BJP government, claimed that it was a four-page list, which was prepared by the intelligence department in 2007, and he gave it to the CM. He alleged that the list was kept under wraps and little action was taken as political careers of those named in it thrived after 2007 even after it was submitted to CM Badal.
> 
> The former top cop, who also runs an NGO, Nasha Virodhi Manch, and has been raking up the issue of drugs vociferously, claimed that he was even asked by CM Badal to get a joint raid by Narcotics Control Bureau (NCB) and Enforcement Directorate (ED) stopped, which they had planned to conduct on SAD minister Ranike.
> 
> *"Badal was tipped off by his sources that NCB and ED were about to conduct a raid on Ranike. He called me to his residence immediately and asked me to get the raids stopped using my network among senior officials and I managed to do that," Kant alleged.*
> 
> *Shashi Kant clarified that Punjab revenue minister Bikram Majithia's name did not figure in the list. "But after Jagdish Singh Bhola named him, the Badals, instead of ordering a thorough inquiry, gave Majithia a clean chit within minutes," he said. Names of around 15-20 police officers -- both from IPS and PPS -- also figured in the list, along with some administrative officers and NGOs, he revealed.*
> 
> He also questioned BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi over charges that drugs were used during his Jagraon rally and that the same thing would happen in Bathinda. "How can Modi, who claims to be a national leader, shake hands with those patronizing drug smugglers," he asked. BJP leader Arun Jaitley was also ducking the issue and those in the list were campaigning for him, he said.
> 
> "I was a confidante of Badals, but later fell out of favour after I refused to do certain jobs. The rift started when I refused to fix some persons, who had damaged a bus of Orbit transport company in Malwa, in NDPS Act cases as asked for by Badals. Then they realized that I will not do everything as desired by them," Kant alleged.
> 
> He said that when he became DGP (prisons), after remaining sidelined for a couple of years, he realized that heavy quantities of drugs were being smuggled into Punjab's jails.


----------



## jbond197

Its well known AAP leaders have a habit of lying through their teeths and now AAPCONG supporters are on purpose leaving a part of report to project their opponents in bad light.

This part was left out from the above TOI news. Shashikant is a member of AAP so needless to say what he utters holds as much value as Kejriwal taking oath of his children before forming govt in Delhi..



> *Kalia demands independent probe*
> 
> *After his close confidante Jimmy Kalia was named by former Punjab DGP Shashi Kant, former minister and sitting BJP MLA Manoranjan Kalia said that timing of the disclosure by former Punjab DGP Shashi Kant, a member of campaign committee of Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), smacked of political motives, but still these needed to be probed thoroughly either by state or central agencies or by a sitting judge of Punjab and Haryana high court.*
> 
> The BJP leader said that anybody found guilty must be dealt with harshly. "As a person considered close to me has been named, a thorough and independent probe must be made," Kalia said. Shashi Kant made it clear that Manoranjan Kalia's name never figured in the list. With Kalia demanding a probe, SAD leaders may find it difficult to duck the issue, sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> Its well known AAP leaders have a habit of lying through their teeths and now *AAPCONG supporters *are on purpose leaving a part of report to project their opponents in bad light.
> 
> This part was left out from the above TOI news. Shashikant is a member of AAP so needless to say what he utters holds as much value as Kejriwal taking oath of this children before forming govt in Delhi..


LOL! Apologies (if they will ever be accepted) If I missed the bottom bit.But I don't gain anything from BJP or Congress or AAP wining.

My only problem is my state turning into shit hole with drugs other then that I have no interest in Indian politics.


----------



## Chronos

anjaneyashruthi said:


> You are missing the forest for the Trees.
> 
> What it really means is that the west is used to dealing with pliable Indian leaders all this time.
> 
> They are going to go out all against a leader who will put India first.
> 
> *Why do you think Lal Bhadur Shastri was murdered by the USA in Russia ? .....why do you think the Indian govt. has kept this fact hidden from Indians all this time ? *
> 
> Can you think of a single free nation where the Murder of their PM or President will be kept hidden from their own people ?



Welcome back Manvanataratruti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Ravi Nair said:


> Welcome back Manvanataratruti.


welcome back bro 

kya haal hai??(wassup)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe @Sidak @Android @Jason bourne @nair others...............
> 
> I think you will like this one guys.....................
> 
> Prediction of Lok Sabha Election 2014
> 
> So what say??




NDA in the existing format or allies should cross 272 or else its will be diaster for the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Did AAP receive over Rs 1 cr from former Eicher head last month? | Firstpost


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> It seems Modi's Hyderabad rally was poorly attended. Some are saying that crowd were as low as 15,000... Any truth in this mitron..?



BJP and TDP hopelessly failed to organize the meeting.

On the ground there is a forced alliance between bjp and tdp.


----------



## onu1886

Quami Ekta Dal may support Kejriwal in Varanasi in a bid to defeat Modi - IBNLive

*Varanasi:* Quami Ekta Dal, being led by mafia-don-turned politician Mukhtar Ansari, on Tuesday said the party will support AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal if he emerges as the strongest candidate with a potential to defeat BJP leader Narendra Modi.

"However, a final call on the matter will be taken at a meeting of party workers on April 29," said Quami Ekta Dal chief Afzal Ansari, the brother of Mukhtar Ansari.

"Despite a denial from AAP to take QED support, our party will still lend its support to Kejriwal if the AAP chief emerges as the strongest candidate among all the contenders to defeat Narendra Modi," QED leader Ansari said in a press conference.
"Our party's main aim is to defeat Narendra Modi here and also to stop him from becoming Prime Minister of this country, for which the party had already withdrawn its candidate Mukhtar Ansari to avoid any division of secular votes in the Lok Sabha polls here," he said.

"We are prepared to lend our support to any party candidate who emerges out as the strongest one and could defeat Modi," said Ansari.

"On April 29, a unanimous decision will be taken by all QED party workers in a meeting here, after which we will declare that to which party candidate we would lend our support for the Varanasi Lok Sabha seat," he said.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Will reach out to every INDIAN: Modi

Narendra Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate, today said he would reach out each and every Indian (includes Muslim) like any other citizen of the country and made it clear that the contentious issues of Ram temple and Uniform Civil Code would be addressed within the Constitutional framework.

Mr Modi underlined that he saw all Indians as one and that it was his "responsibility" to reach out to all sections of the society, which includes Muslims.

"As Chief Minister of Gujarat, I have tried to connect to six crore people of the state as much as possible. Now, I have been entrusted with a national responsibility. I will use all efforts at my command to reach out to 125 crore people. This is part of my responsibility and I must do it."

*"It may mean walking 100 steps. I may walk three steps, five steps or seven steps, that is a different matter. But it is my responsibility that I must make demonstrative efforts to reach out to every citizen of the country," he said.*

He was responding on ABP news channel's '_Ghoshnapatra_' programme when it was pointed out that he appeared to have started establishing contact with the Muslim community.

Asked specifically whether his effort to reach out to every citizen included Muslims, Mr Modi replied, *"I will never go by this terminology of yours*. Even if you drag me, I will not. I will meet my countrymen. I understand only one language that they are my countrymen, they are my brothers. You may see with whatever colour you want, Modi will not go into that colour."

He went on to add, "Even if I lose elections, let it be so, I have no problem. But the country has been destroyed by this language, the mindset of you people, and I will never own that mindset. And you please stop such attacks on my freedom."

Mr Modi was also questioned on the twin issues of Ram temple and Union Civil Code, which have been a major point of contention between the BJP and the Muslim community. Asked whether he would implement these unfulfilled issues in BJP's agenda, considering his '_tez tarrar_' (fiesty) image, he said, "The country does not run by '_tez tarrari_' (being fiesty) but by the Constitution. 

A feisty spirit is for elections, not for running the country. The 63-year-old also made it clear that he would abide by the Constitution on these issues.

The Gujarat Chief Minister was also asked whether his work as Prime Minister would have the "RSS imprint" since he had been groomed by it. RSS or the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh is the ideological mentor of the BJP.

"Let me tell you, I have to run the government. A government runs according to the Constitution. I believe that a *government has only one religion *- India first. A government has only *one holy book - our Constitution*. A government has only one kind of devotion - towards nation. A government has only one style of functioning - 'sabka saath, sabka vikas' (cooperation of all, development of all)," he said.

When referred to the communal riots in his state in 2002, the Gujarat Chief Minister said he was "ready for any test" but would "never surrender before lies and political motives."

"...Till 2007, I have spoken a lot on this issue. Whether you like it or not, I will not succumb to you (on the issue)," he said.

Attacking the UPA government, he said it "dragged" him to the Supreme Court on the issue and "now I should not speak as Supreme Court should not be influenced."

He, however, referred to the questioning he had faced on the matter by investigators.

"Till now, no chief minister has been grilled by policemen for nine hours. It was done on the orders of Supreme Court. Supreme Court has seen the video of that recording. I have stood that test and even in the future, I am ready for any test," he added.

Asked about BJP leader Giriraj Singh's statement that those opposing Mr Modi should go to Pakistan, the BJP's PM candidate said "nobody can agree with that (statement).

To buttress his point that he would not be vindictive, Mr Modi said, "After election victory of 2002, I went to thank the electorate of Maninagar (in Gujarat). There, I said 'this government is of those who have elected it, this government is also of those who voted against and this government is also of those who did not go to vote'."

Asked about the different voices in BJP over whether action should be taken against Congress President Sonia Gandhi's son-in-law Robert Vadra in connection with controversial land deals, *Mr Modi made it clear that he would focus on development* rather than such issues which, he said, would be dealt with by the law as deemed fit.

"We get elected for five years and for five years, should we roam around with this mess or do some good work? My personal belief is that my energy should not go into this, that my energy be utilised for positive and good work. Otherwise, five years is very less time. If we get entangled in this, what good work can we do," he said.

Citing his "track record" as a Chief Minister for 14 years, he said, it "shows that I have never opened any file against anybody. I believe that one gets entangled in such things and cannot do good work. I have only focused on positive initiative. I do not even keep information about old cases. It is for the government, let them do."

At the same time, he said, "Nobody is above the law. Imagine if there allegations against Modi and he is the Prime Minister. Should the case not be pursued just because he has become the PM. It should not be so that it should be stopped. I am not above the law. I am not answering the question you asked. So do not mix up."

On the controversy over his marriage status in his poll affidavit, he said, "I do not get surprised by anything. There is nothing in my life. They (rivals) have no issue so they will continue to do it." Mr Modi had, in the affidavit, mentioned for the first time that he had a wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

onu1886 said:


> Quami Ekta Dal may support Kejriwal in Varanasi in a bid to defeat Modi - IBNLive
> 
> *Varanasi:* Quami Ekta Dal, being led by mafia-don-turned politician Mukhtar Ansari, on Tuesday said the party will support AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal if he emerges as the strongest candidate with a potential to defeat BJP leader Narendra Modi.
> 
> "However, a final call on the matter will be taken at a meeting of party workers on April 29," said Quami Ekta Dal chief Afzal Ansari, the brother of Mukhtar Ansari.
> 
> "Despite a denial from AAP to take QED support, our party will still lend its support to Kejriwal if the AAP chief emerges as the strongest candidate among all the contenders to defeat Narendra Modi," QED leader Ansari said in a press conference.
> "Our party's main aim is to defeat Narendra Modi here and also to stop him from becoming Prime Minister of this country, for which the party had already withdrawn its candidate Mukhtar Ansari to avoid any division of secular votes in the Lok Sabha polls here," he said.
> 
> "We are prepared to lend our support to any party candidate who emerges out as the strongest one and could defeat Modi," said Ansari.
> 
> "On April 29, a unanimous decision will be taken by all QED party workers in a meeting here, after which we will declare that to which party candidate we would lend our support for the Varanasi Lok Sabha seat," he said.


secular votes? Hahaha By the way Its good if Mukhtar Ansari supports Kejriwal.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

kaykay said:


> secular votes? Hahaha By the way Its good if Mukhtar Ansari supports Kejriwal.


--
Sher akela aata hai aur .... jhund me


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Is India about to elect its Reagan?*

I recently offered my perspective on India’s elections to an American audience. Writing in _The Daily Caller _(The Daily Caller | The Daily Caller features breaking news, opinion, research, and entertainment 24 hours a day. a popular online newspaper run by conservative television journalist Tucker Carlson, I compared Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi to former U.S. President Ronald Reagan. Through the magic of social media, my piece quickly made its way throughout the Indian diaspora and all the way back to India. It has clearly struck a nerve: Indian readers were amazed to see a western media perspective on Mr. Modi that was not reflexively negative.

To make my biases clear from the outset, I am a great admirer of President Reagan. I am also a great admirer of India. Where my piece offers some criticisms of certain segments of Indian society, please don’t take that as an American looking down on India. These are the observations of a pro-India American who looks for commonalities — both good and bad — between his own society and yours. And I see several commonalities between Gujarat’s Chief Minister and America’s 40th President. Here is an adaptation of what I told my readers:

Both Mr. Modi and Mr. Reagan rose from humble origins. Both were popular and successful State leaders: Reagan was “chief minister” (governor, as we say) of my home state of California. Mr. Modi, like Mr. Reagan, is an unabashed proponent of free market economics: the term “Modinomics” is of course a nod to “Reaganomics.” 







*The elite as detractors*

A major common denominator between the two men is the nature of their detractors. Like the U.S., India has cultural elitists who seem to desperately crave the approval of their former colonial masters in Europe. The Indian cultural elite despises Mr. Modi every bit as much as the American cultural elite despised Mr. Reagan. They look down their noses at Mr. Modi, cringing at the thought of being led by a common _chai wallah _(“tea seller,” as I translated it for my U.S. readers) who can barely speak English. (I could never imagine Chinese or Russian citizens, proud of their own heritage, being ashamed that their leaders don’t speak English.)

The American elites believed that Mr. Reagan was an unsophisticated simpleton who was too extreme to be President. Prior to his election, they issued dire warnings about the calamities that would ensue if Mr. Reagan came to power. The rest, as they say, is history, and the collapse of the Soviet empire left Mr. Reagan’s critics on the wrong side of it.

The cultural elites labelled Mr. Reagan as a racist. That’s a term they use for anyone who believes that a robust and growing market economy, rather than massive government bureaucracy, is the best way to promote upward mobility for the poor and the minorities. American elites frequently resort to name-calling when facts and reason fail them.

Mr. Modi, of course, is also labelled by his critics as a “communalist.” I would call that roughly equivalent to the “racist” epithet that Americans hurl at one another. As with Mr. Reagan, the charge lacks merit and is stoked by political opponents seeking to sow fear (and hence cement support) in minority communities. Mr. Modi’s critics, of course, still constantly blame him for the 2002 riots in Gujarat. Those riots, and the train burning that preceded them, were indeed great tragedies. But I suspect the motives of Mr. Modi’s political opponents who ignore the results of the Supreme Court of India’s special investigation of the incident. They have no incentive to acknowledge that Mr. Modi has been cleared of any wrongdoing. They continue to profit politically by smearing Mr. Modi with India’s version of what we call, in American politics, the “racecard.”

I must admit that as an outside observer, I often find the terms of debate in India’s mainstream media to be confusing. As I understand it, if you favour allowing citizens to be treated differently on the basis of their religious beliefs, then you are an open-minded “secularist.” If, on the other hand, you favour treating all citizens equally under the law, without regard to their religion, then you are a “religious extremist.” It is comforting to learn that my country is not the only one with a mainstream media that uses Orwellian doublespeak to support its left-leaning agenda. (And I say that with all apologies and due respect to this great newspaper, which has kindly offered me a forum!)

It is a testament to the tolerance of India’s Hindu-majority society that it hosts several flourishing communities of other faiths. Neighbouring Pakistan, by contrast, is a highly inhospitable environment for those who don’t subscribe to the majority religion. The religious minority communities that have managed to survive there are tiny and constantly under siege. Bangladesh has similar problems. When critics lob the accusation that Mr. Modi is “intolerant” of religious minorities, they are certainly not applying the standards that prevail in the region.

*Stand on terror*

Mr. Modi, of course, promises to take a tough stand against Pakistan-sponsored terrorism. In this regard, I reminded my American readers that Islamic extremists are not fighting against the “West.” Islamist extremists are fighting against all non-Islamic societies, including Buddhists in Thailand; Christians in Nigeria, the Philippines, Chechnya, Kosovo, Bosnia, Macedonia, Côte d’Ivoire, Sudan and Timor-Leste; Jews in Israel; minority communities throughout the Muslim world — and, quite prominently, Hindus in India. India is very much on the front lines of what we Americans used to call the War on Terror, before our leaders lost the nerve to name it. Mr. Modi — his assertive posture against Pakistan reminiscent of Mr. Reagan’s stance against the Soviet Union — should be a valuable natural ally for the U.S.

As one who lived through Reaganomics, I believe that Modinomics can be the perfect antidote to the kleptocratic crony socialism that has kept India from realising her vast economic potential. If India’s natural entrepreneurial dynamism is ever fully unleashed, the sky will be the limit. I am persuaded by the evidence (hotly debated in an election season, of course) that shows that economic growth in Gujarat under Mr. Modi has been a boon to all segments of society, especially the poor. I am just sharing my view as an observer, and of course respect that it is for the people of India to decide what is best for them.

In the U.S., Mr. Modi is an undesirable in the same circles that made Mr. Reagan an undesirable. The U.S. State Department, whose career bureaucracy has long been dominated by the left-leaning cultural elite, has denied Mr. Modi a visa to visit my country. We routinely grant visas to the leaders of countries that virtually outlaw minority religions, and teach hatred of other religions as national policy. That we would single out Mr. Modi to be shunned, especially after the Supreme Court investigation, is shameful.

In his fierce opposition to government interference in the economy, to cronyism, and to corruption, the “tea seller” has much in common with the Tea Party, an American conservative movement that the elites detest. India, indeed, may have found its Reagan. And as America continues to struggle under misguided policies that have shackled our own natural entrepreneurial dynamism, when will we find our Modi?

_(David B. Cohen served in the administration of President George W. Bush as U.S. Representative to the Pacific Community, as Deputy Assistant Secretary of the Interior, and as a member of the President’s Advisory Commission on Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders.)_


----------



## kaykay

St Xavier's principal criticizes Gujarat model, warns students against "communal forces" | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

kaykay said:


> St Xavier's principal criticizes Gujarat model, warns students against "communal forces" | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


 After having alumni like Rajdeep Sardesai the ultimate 'secular' , this does'nt come as a surprise.
Imagine if any hindu institution would have done this?
Somebody should really take this person to court .

Any Xavierien or ex-Xavierien out here?


----------



## onu1886

Another one 

Letters: The idea of Modi in power fills us with dread - Letters - Voices - The Independent

As the people of India vote to elect their next government, we are deeply concerned at the implications of a Narendra Modi-led BJP government for democracy, pluralism and human rights in India.
Narendra Modi is embedded in the Hindu Nationalist movement, namely the RSS and other Sangh Parivar groups, with their history of inciting violence against minorities. Some of these groups stand accused in recent terrorist attacks against civilians.
We recall the extreme violence by the Hindu Right in Gujarat in 2002 which resulted in the deaths of at least 1,000 people, mostly Muslims. This violence occurred under Modi’s rule, and senior government and police officials have provided testimony of his alleged role in encouraging or permitting it to occur.
Some of his close aides have been convicted for their involvement, and legal proceedings are ongoing in the Gujarat High Court which may result in Modi being indicted for his role. He has never apologised for hate speech or contemptuous comments about various groups – including Muslims, Christians, women and Dalits. His closest aide has been censured recently by India’s Election Commission for hate speech used in this election campaign.
There is widespread agreement about the authoritarian nature of Modi’s rule in Gujarat, further evidenced by the recent sidelining of other senior figures within the BJP. This style of governance can only weaken Indian democracy.
Additionally, the Modi-BJP model of economic growth involves close linking of government with big business, generous transfer of public resources to the wealthy and powerful, and measures harmful to the poor.
A Modi victory would likely mean greater moral policing, especially of women, increased censorship and vigilantism, and more tensions with India’s neighbours.
_Prof. Chetan Bhatt, London School of Economics
Dr. Rashmi Varma, University of Warwick
Dr. Murad Banaji, University of Portsmouth
Dr. Leena Kumarappan, London Metropolitan University
Dr. Subir Sinha, School of Oriental and African Studies
Prof. Phiroze Vasunia, University College London
Prof. Srirupa Roy, University of Göttingen
Prof. Shirin Rai, University of Warwick
Dr. Kalpana Wilson, London School of Economics
Dr. Sumi Madhok, London School of Economics
Dr. Bishnupriya Gupta, University of Warwick
Dr. Amrita Shodhan, School of Oriental and African Studies
Dr. Navtej Purewal, University of Manchester
Dr. Anandi Ramamurthy, University of Central Lancashire
Dr. Brenna Bhandar, School of Oriental and African Studies
Dr. Amit S. Rai, Queen Mary, University of London
Dr. Priyamvada Gopal, University of Cambridge
Dr. Meena Dhanda, University of Wolverhampton
Dr. Hugo Gorringe, University of Edinburgh
Prof. Gargi Bhattacharyya, University of East London
Prof. Barbara Harriss-White, University of Oxford
Prof. Pritam Singh, Oxford Brookes University
Dr. Dwijen Rangnekar, University of Warwick
Rohit K Dasgupta, University of the Arts London
Prof. Gautam Appa, London School of Economics
Prof. Patricia Jeffery, University of Edinburgh
Prof. Jairus Banaji, School of Oriental and African Studies
Dr. Goldie Osuri, University of Warwick
Prof. Gurminder Bhambra, University of Warwick
Dr. Shamira A. Meghani, University of Leeds
Prof. Amrita Dhillon, King’s College London
Dr. Rachel Harrison, School of Oriental and African Studies
Prof. Pablo Mukherjee, University of Warwick
Dr. Srila Roy, University of the Witwatersrand
Dr. Vedita Cowaloosur, Stellenbosch University
Dr. Alessandra Mezzadri, School of Oriental and African Studies
Dr. Dibyesh Anand, University of Westminster
Dr. Nitasha Kaul, University of Westminster
Dr. Bhabani Shankar Nayak, Glasgow Caledonian University
Dr. Talat Ahmed, University of Edinburgh
Karthikeyan Damodaran, University of Edinburgh
Nilina Deb Lal, University of Edinburgh
Nikki Dunne, University of Edinburgh
Prof. Bashabi Fraser, Edinburgh Napier University
Dr. Radhika Govinda, University of Edinburgh
Mary F. Hanlon, University of Edinburgh
Dr. Christopher Harding, University of Edinburgh
Gaia von Hatzfeldt, University of Edinburgh
Dr. Delwar Hussain, University of Edinburgh
Bethany Jennings, University of Edinburgh
Dr. Shishir Nagaraja, University of Birmingham
Daniel O’Connor, University of Edinburgh
Dr. Kanchana N. Ruwanpura, University of Edinburgh
Dr. Eurig Scandrett, Queen Margaret University
Lauren Wilks, University of Edinburgh
Dr. Richard Whitecross, University of Edinburgh
Prof. Gilbert Achcar, School of Oriental and African Studies
Dr. Sharad Chari, University of the Witwatersrand
Dr. Steve Taylor, Northumbria University
Dr. Shakuntala Banaji, London School of Economics
Dr. Sukhwant Dhaliwal, University of Bedfordshire
Supurna Banerjee, University of Edinburgh
Catriona Ellis, University of Edinburgh
Dr. Rowan Ellis, University of Edinburgh
Dr. Anderson Jeremiah, University of Lancaster
Maggie Morrison, University of Edinburgh
Dr. Anindya Raychaudhuri, University of St Andrews
Dr. Sharika Thiranagama, Stanford University
Dr. Joya Chatterji, University of Cambridge
Ravi Hensman, University of Manchester
Dr. Maan Barua, University of Oxford
Dr. Rahul Rao, School of Oriental and African Studies
Prof. Nandini Gooptu, University of Oxford
Dr. Nayanika Mookherjee, Durham University
Dr. Uday Chandra, MPI-MMG, Göttingen_


----------



## Chronos

Ayush said:


> welcome back bro
> 
> kya haal hai??(wassup)



Kuch Nahi.

Doing fine  Glad to see you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Modi interview with ABP, full tansscript.*

He said he would reach out to Muslim "brothers" like any other citizen of the country and made it clear that the contentious issues of Ram Temple and Uniform Civil Code would be addressed with the Constitutional framework.

The BJP leader also spoke on the topics which have been doing the rounds of the political discourse in the country

Here are edited full excerpts from the interview. The questions and answers have been translated from Hindi.


*Q Shazi Zaman (Group Editor, ABP News): According to the format of the show, first question we put up is that why should the country vote for you?*


*A (Narendra Modi):* 2014 poll has brought hope. There is distrust, stagnancy and immense corruption around. On one hand people are hugely disappointed and on the other hand people are thinking whether there is a place where such dirty politics doesn’t exist? Will the country run with a squabble (tu tu main main). BJP with its track record has developed a trust among the people. This is on the basis of good governance and other is of development. Country needs a change and even the poor people now realise it now. This election is not of arithmetic calculation but of the chemistry feeling of 125 crore people. 232 seats which have gone to polls has exposed the body language of Congress, you can see the kind of language they use. Due to these reasons, people will make BJP & NDA victorious. 

*Q SZ: Will NDA attain the majority? You may get seats but what if some parties refuse to give support, then your seat count would be reduced?*

*A:* This is good arithmetic point of view. But this election is not of arithmetic calculations and is of chemistry. Prediction of lot of political _pundits_ would go wrong this time. I have been directly involved with people in this poll; have travelled all over the country. I was a political science student. So I believe BJP will get the clear cut mandate and come to power. With NDA we will grow stronger. In India ‘perception politics’ happens. We have a pre poll alliance of 25 parties. First time in history it has happened.

*Q Rajiv Khandekar (Editor – ABP Majha): You have good relation with Mamata, Jayalalithaa but you are making personal attacks on them which you didn’t in your initial campaigning. BJP didn’t have such confidence to attack then? There were talks in Maharashtra that you and Sharad Pawar are good friends and are coming together in this election?
A:* If we used such kind of a language earlier then we would have been labeled of having an arrogant approach. It could have affected us. That’s why our strategy was placid and then there was a progressive enfoldment. In the next 10 days more of such will happen which is a part of our strategy.

*Q RK: Yeda Bankar Peda Khao…*
A: When I will go to Maharashtra will talk about Sharad Pawar. When in Tamil Nadu I will talk about Jayalalithaa. In West Bengal will talk bout Mamata. In Orissa about Naveen Patnaik. Whichever state I go for the first time I express my thoughts. It’s not that the situation changed so our strategy changed. In elections BJP should be clear cut in their thoughts portrayed to people. We do not want to create confusion or else confusion in masses will grow. Why this hypocrisy? In elections we are actually facing a challenge from Mamata and Patnaik. So why mislead the nation?

*Q RK: Is there truth that you and Shard Pawar had plans to come together?
A:* No it’s not true. As far as friendship is concerned you will be surprised to know that I have friendly relations with Lalu Yadav (RJD chief). We are in a political life and due to our ideologies our stands are different. But we are all a big family and we are not enemies.

*Q Suman De (Editor, ABP Ananda) : When you were sure that Mamataji would not enter NDA you became a strict your softened approach turned into a strict Masterji.?*
A: We knew well in hand that Mamaji would not enter NDA. There were no doubts about it. I said the way the LEFT conditioned this state; Mamataji is taking a very long time to bring the state out of it. The symptoms are not to be seen. More than being angry I am disappointed with the condition of the state.

*Q SZ: In your initial campaign your tone was not like this but now it has shifted to personal attacks, why?
A:* See nobody wants to make personal attacks but during heat of election such attacks do happen. You call it personal or public. But you tell me if Wall Street Journal has published then is it personal? 2G scam happened, Raja had this role, PM had this role, and so would we call it personal? Some news traders are used by them to divert the issue. I remember during Mumbai attacks these news traders refrained us from commenting on Congress. There should be political satire in the country. Once in Parliament debate, Sharad Pawar gave a speech then Sushmaji also spoke. Sushmaji said she didn’t know if it’s Sharad Pawar speaking or Lalita Pawar. All enjoyed this in Parliament, so did Sharad Pawar. If it would have happened today then news traders would have taken this joke in a completely different direction. There has to be humour, happiness, satire.

*Q SZ: You called Robert Vadra jijaji (brother-in-law)
A:* We have to identify the person; he is related to a family. If I had another word for it would have said that.


*Q SZ: You are also in public life, personal attack on you also?
A:* Country will decide if my allegations or allegation on me are true?

*Q RK: Till when this allegation will continue you must have thought
A:* Until I don’t lose, until I am not defeated such allegations will continue. People who have been trying to defeat me for the past 12 years have been using all their strength. They couldn’t give me even a scratch. This is their ego problem.
*
Q RK: Ever thought such a debate and criticism you will have to face over your marital status?
A:* I am not surprised about it. Talks also happen of things which are not related to me also. They don’t have anybody so what to do? They will keep on doing it.

*Q SD: Mamata Banerjee is going to every district talking about your marital status on your affidavit. How do you feel?
A:* I don’t feel anything about it. The ploy they have let them use it. Why should I think so much about the criticism? Let people judge.

*Q SZ: There are lots of talks inside & outside BJP. Even about Murli Manohar Joshi issue. With your candidature do lots of people think doors are closed for them?
A*: I never proposed my candidature for anything or for any post since I have been born. Decision of me is taken by BJP. I have never asked for my position, never snatched or done any kind of scheming. Whenever I have been bestowed a work I do it with full dedication, hard work and have sacrifice my life for it.

*Q RK: Is the RSS fighting election or the BJP? What’s your take on it?
A:* Not any candidate, party or organisation is fighting elections. It’s being fought by people and the entire country.

*Q SD: Do you think you have won if you become PM?*
A: What is our aim, aim of the people is to eradicate this current government. That happens then the aim is fulfilled or else there is no win.

* RK: You have been associated with RSS. Will reflection of RSS be seen in your future tasks if you become the PM?
A:* I have to run the country. There is only one religion that is “India first” and we work according to the constitution. We have to take everyone together for development and that’s my only prayer.

*Q RK: You and Mohan Bhagwat are both 1950 born. You have benefitted from him for what you are today?
A:* His father has benefitted me a lot. His father was a _pracharak_ in Gujarat. Lot of love I got from him.

*Q SZ: Important question are Muslims scared of you? You look at people who support you and the one ones who don’t from the same lens. BJP leader Giriraj Singh said Modi’s critics should go to Pakistan. What do you have to say about that?
A:* Nobody can agree to those (Giriraj) comments. My 2002 speech after winning polls would be in your library. After 2002 victory, in Maninagar that evening I thanked the electorate. I thanked people who voted, who didn’t. This government is for the people who voted, who didn’t and who voted against. My government’s mantra is abhayam, abhayam and abhayam. You can check the 2002 tape.

*Q RK: In Bunch of thoughts it’s mentioned that minorities should accept culture of majority and it will then solve a lot of problems. What’s your say?*
A: Programme of Bunch of thoughts book review should be organized. Experts should be called. The country would benefit we call these experts who are for and against it. It should be aired on ABP News.

*Q: SZ: Your are fighting on issue of development. But there is a communal stand on your Pink revolution comments. Your comments.*
A: I don’t understand why communalism angle is infused into it. Somebody just make me understand. Ones who do cattle breeding should not lose their animals. The cattle which are not in good circumstances give 1.5 litre and not 4 litre. In many states and villages farmers are dying and their cattle is also destroyed. We need to worry about milk productivity. Need to think in a scientific manner. In India it is difficult for a person to undergo cataract operation. In my state cattle are undergoing cataract operations, dental treatment. I sent team of veterinary team of doctor to US. The cattle should not lose blood. Now with their study these doctors came and now these animals are undergoing laser operation technique. We cannot neglect them; it is unfortunate that people are calling it communal.

*Q SZ: Lot of families are run due to slaughter houses. Another question is the meat export during NDA rule. Why didn’t your government do anything then?
A:* I will see what problems they had then. I don’t have much initial detail of it, could be that cattle which didn’t produce milk were in huge number. Today the situation is more serious. It is not right to say that just one community is linked to it. My Jain brothers are in this profession as well. If due to environment businesses flop then we don’t look at religion involved in it right? We worry about environment; similarly we have to look at the rural economy. So country’s problem is not Modi but a “stagnated perverted mindset”. They want to take every issue to that one corner.

*Q SD: When you talk of Delhi sultanat, Shehzada…people say it targets a specific community? You never say Rajkumar.*
A: We used to read the word Shehzada in our history books. For Soniaji I used to call her Rajmata.

*Q SZ: You have been questioned a lot about riots and taking responsibility for it, your court cases and puppy remark. My question is a little different, a person loses his/her life in a state, CM takes accountability for it, and do you take responsibility for it?
A:* From Day 1 I have taken. In my State Assembly speeches, in all my interviews, everything is available.


*Q SZ: It feels like you are trying to increase your rapport with the Muslim community
A:* My responsibility is to reach out to 6 crore Gujaratis in the state. I am trying my best to reach out to 100 cr. This is part of my responsibility and I must do it. Primary job is to reach out to every citizen from every state.

*Q SZ: In that even the Muslim community is there?
A:* I understand only one language that they are Indians and are my brothers. You can look at it from any colour. This kind of language what is being used has ruined the nation. I don’t care if I lose elections but will never own such kind of a mindset. I would request you to stop attacking me on my swatantrata.

*: RK: Whenever 2002 question is put up, you say you have talked about it earlier.*
A: Till 2007 I have responded to everyone to all questions asked. You can read it in print media, electronic media. Yes, in 2007 when UPA again tried to take all legal routes to drag me to court then I stopped talking as I didn’t want it to influence the issue because of Supreme Court ruling. Has any CM been grilled for 9 hours? SC has seen the tape as it ordered the questioning. I have been through all those hurdles and I am ready for it. Modi won’t surrender to such false political intentions.


*Q RK: The demands that are asked to you are politically motivated?*
A: That you decide whose agenda you have brought forward.

*QSZ: How will good days come? I have read your manifesto, lot of claims and promises are not mentioned in it, so how will it happen and when?*
A: Everywhere is there an expiry date on it? Some tasks are there which are primary and some need to be addressed soon, some take 5 years. This manifesto is not for the entire century but is for a government’s 5 year tenure.


*Q SZ: Will black money really come back to India? Are you raising a hope which would never be fulfilled?*
A: There is a debate in the country that black money in foreign banks and no dispute about it. Lot of information channels which say there are hundreds of crores, some say thousands of crores. We will set up framework of legal team, with international relations and in accordance with international law.

*Q SD: Inflation is the biggest problem which has been witnessed in our survey. How will your government control it and which sector you will give priority?*
A: There are different set of problems. There is no real time data of our agriculture produce. We export pulses and then at four times the price we import pulses. Similarly we do it for sugar. In eight rupees we first export and in 80 rupees we import. This is a mess. If we have real time data we know how much wheat we have in stock, how much the requirement is? We can then analyse that if South India has started consuming wheat we should transfer then and in storage houses.



*Q. SD But this is a longer term plan?*
A: No this is not long term. This is done immediately. Secondly Food Corporation of India has failed miserably. They should be divided in three parts. One is farmers’ cultivation, second is storage. Our grains are being eaten by rats & gets damp. Third is distribution. In Railways marble is being loaded first and tomatoes are being ignored which get rotten. Agriculture has to be given priority. Farmer’s produce has to reach people in time. It’s about applying mind and then only can find a solution to it.



*Q SZ: I head you called us news trader.*
A: Didn’t say to you


*Q SZ: Ok, Thank You
A:* You decide if you come in the news trader category or media. Why would I charge you?


*Q SZ: If you form government, should media be afraid of you?*
: If any media org is scared of somebody then they should leave the industry itself. We don’t want a media which cornered by any force, we need media which is stronger & projects the truth. If someone is running away due to fear let me know, I will help.

*Q RK: Media will be scared if a big leader in the country gives it a stamp of being a news trader.*
A: Again again verify. I only talk of news trader and not the media. I respect the media & it is your job to hunt such news traders. Media is the strength of democracy and should run in any kind of fear.
*
Q SZ: Your government will be of Ambani and Adani?*
A: This is not your question. This is a myth spread by political parties which is being carried by you. We don’t expect this from you. Since 14 years people are talking about my government, that’s my identity. No middlemen roam in our corridor people say. My track record says. People say this government cannot be rushed or works under influence.



*Q SZ: Rahul toffee remark. You haven’t responded to his Adani allegations?*
A: I don’t have full details with me but want to tell you. Congress ruled between 1985-95 and at what price they gave away land is available. In 1997 Shankar Singh Vaghela government was there. Land was given is 25 paise and some land in 5 paise. We came and set parameters. SC has said other states should follow our policies in land issue. Its upto you to belive Rahul or SC. I request you should send a reporter to do research and then prove that this leader is lying.

*Q SD: Rahul Gandhi, your political opponent, has said that if your government is formed, it will be a government of rich people. What is your response?
A*: See, you should judge this in accordance with my track record. I hold a Vibrant Gujarat Summit every year to promote investment in my state, and it has been so successful that every state is doing it now. So in a way we have set a trend. But I do this only once in two years, for two days. But every year in June, on 13, 14 and 15, when the temperature in Gujarat is 45 degrees and it is next to impossible to step out of the house; the Chief Minister, with all the ministers, all IAS officers, all IPS officers and all officials of the forest service, all of us go to the villages, from house to house, sweating in the heat to get girls to go to school, and this is the reason that today my state has 100% enrolment. Thousands of cattle camps are organised at my place, and it is the result of this that milk production has increased 85-90%. There used to be minus agricultural growth in my state, we are not an agricultural state at all, there is no water source, but every year we have a month long agricultural festival every year, that too, before the rainy season. Meaning that in the heat of May and June, the 800 agricultural colleges of the university, nearly thousand progressive farmers of the state, the government’s whole agriculture department, irrigation department, animal husbandry department, and the ministers and chief minister himself, all of us go to the villages for a whole month. We sit with the farmers and discuss how old methods can be discarded and ne ones adopted, what fertilizers and pesticides should be used, what shouldn’t be used. We are the first in India who started the soil health card. In India people don’t have health cards, but in our state farmers have a soil health card. The soil health card tells him what the deficiencies of his land for his crop are and what is needed. As a result, while the agricultural growth of India is not going beyond 2.5%, Gujarat, which has never been an agricultural state, has an average of over 10% of the last 10 years. Do you call all this work, the work of the rich?

Number 2, the growth of small and medium scale industries in our country is 19%, but in Gujarat it is 85%, do you call this the work of the riche?
When I came to power in Gujarat there were 11 universities, today there are 43, do you call this the work of the rich?
When I came to Gujarat there were 13 thousand engineering college seats, now there are 1 lakh 13 thousand, do you call this the work of the rich?
When I came to Gujarat, cotton growers used to produce 23 lakh bales, today it is 1 crore 23 lakh bales, is this the work of the rich?
This politics should end; these balloons of lies should end. The country will not accept these toffee sellers now. 

*Q SZ: A question about your image now. Those who like you, they like you so much that they wear masks of your face when they step out, while those who don’t like you say that your face itself is a mask. What do you say?
A:* If god had given me the power to know and understand myself, then I could have scaled unknown heights, which is way God has probably not given me that power to understand myself. I try to understand myself through friends like you. Sometimes you like me, sometimes you don’t, but I respect them all. Weather it is bitter criticism or blind love, I respect them all. I try to turn the criticism and opposition to love, and show truth to those who blindly love. I will not live a double faced life, I will not face the nation like a mask, I will try to live as I am.



*Q RK: Modi ji, the love for you has led to a new problem in Maharashtra. Raj Thackeray is supporting you, he says that he was the first one to say that you should be Prime Minister, but now the senior leaders of your party are calling him an uninvited guest and saying that if he wants to support then he should come in, or just leave. What is your response to all these exchanges?
A:* When the results come on May 16, I am confident that we will not need any such support to form the government. But to run the country we will need everybody’s support, and I believe that in a democracy we need to rise above politics and take everyone’s cooperation to run the country. For running the government we won’t be needing any support, the people will give enough of it. But to run the country, everybody’s support should be taken. If Rahul Gandhi wins from Amethi, even though chances are slim, but if he does and sits as leader of Opposition, then his support should also be taken, that is my opinion. A country does not run like this, everybody has to be taken together to run the country. To run a government it is ok to take the verdict given by people.



*Q SZ: There seems to be a difference of opinion within the party on whether action will be taken against Robert Vadra or not?
A:* I think this is a very dirty question. On one hand, no one is above the law. Suppose there is an allegation against Narendra Modi, and suppose tomorrow Narendra Modi become the Prime Minister, then should the case against him be initiated or not; just because I became the Prime Minister everything be closed. It cannot be like that, right? I am not above anyone. But I am talking about myself here, not the person you asked about, don’t mix it up, I am sure you won’t play the news trader gimmick. I have 14 years to experience of running a government. I tell you, I have never opened anyone’s file ever. It is my opinion that I had gotten involved in all that then I would just have gotten more lost in it and would have been unable to do any good work. This is my personal opinion, I am not telling this as a government policy. I have separated myself from all this in 14 years and gave support only to new positive initiatives. I am not even aware of them, they are old things and must be in progress, the government knows it’s work. We come in for five years, if we start lugging this garbage around then when will we do some good work. So it is my opinion that my energies not be wasted in garbage. My energies should be directed towards good constructive work. Five years is very little time, if we get caught elsewhere then how will we do any good for the country. Rest the law should take its own course.



*Q SZ: This question came up, and I asked this question, because voices within your party said that ‘the son-in-law will go to jail.’
A:* See, you asked the wrong question. What is good or bad is not my issue. If you pick up things from every nook and cranny and demand answers from me, then aise kaam kaise chalega (how will we manage). Whatever my party’s official stand is, I will reflect that only.



*Q SZ: Now an important national question. Is it true that you initiated a dialogue with a separatist leader?
A:* I am just astounded since I heard. Where did this come from? Either way I haven’t kept track of the media today, but I think this had been cleared up, they have stated they are not Modi’s ambassadors. I don’t even know their names; these stories come on the news just like that.



*Q SZ: Your party has accused UPA of having a weak stand over Pakistan. What is your definition of a tough stand towards Pakistan?
:* First of all, we want to run the country such, to make the country such, that _koi hume aanken na dikhay, and hum bhi duniya kea age aanken dikha kar vyawahar nahi kar sakte hain._ The world can neither function with glaring at each other, nor with keeping our eyes down. The conversations should be carried out looking into each others eyes, in international groupings; it is reciprocating and the best way.



*Q: Did you take any initiative to talk to Kashmiri separatists as Geelani had claimed recently that two persons met him on his behalf?
A:* I am surprised. Where did it come from? I do not even know their names...Now it seems it has been clarified by the persons concerned that they were not my representatives



*Q SZ: Another question related to this is, will you go to America if elected Prime Minister?
A:* This is a very loaded question. The country’s people have selected me for doing the country’s work.

*Q SZ: There is one aspect of your personality that we all see. The face that is visible here and on stage. But there must be another Narendra Modi as well. Once the official work ends, what does Narendra Modi do?
A:* My work never ends. I am a workaholic. Other than sleeping and eating, I spend all my time working for the people. Even today, I have just come from the airport, the whole day I was in Chhattisgarh and Maharashtra. I held three meetings but when I left Jalgaon I found out that there is a huge storm. So started to check from there itself, what the condition is, if there were any casualties, if there had been any loss. This I why also got late in reaching here. So you see, I cannot sit still. To me I am a worshipper and the people are my god.



*Q SD: Modi ji, the moment you stepped in here it was obvious that you are a bhakt of Swami Vivekananda, and he also figures in your speeches. We have heard that you are very attached to the Bellur Math and at one time you even went there to become a sadhu. Will you share that part of your life with us?
A:* Swami Apasthanand is still there, he is very old now, but I had gone to see him and stayed with him for quite some time. But it is a different world, why get into it here.



*Q SD: Do you miss those days now?
A:* I am still much attached to them, but now since I am unable to go, it pains me to think of them. So I just stay busy with this work.



*Q SD: Now a few questions about West Bengal. The TMC has accused you of trying to break the state, that for the one seat of Darjeeling, you have assured the people that you will view the demand for Gorkhaland with sympathy.
A:* In a country this big, if you try to suppress regional expressions, then it will only inflame tensions. Their emotions should be viewed with sympathy and an effort should be made to understand them. Dialogue can open up a way; I thought I should say this publically so I did.



*Q SD: So you will talk away the demand for Gorkhaland?*
*A:* No no, I am explaining the meaning of my speech, if someone has challenged it.



*Q SZ: A question on your manifesto. Ram Mandir and Uniform Civil Code have been on your party’s agenda for a long time, but has never been fulfilled. You are known as a sharp leader, do you think you can fulfill these?*
A: The country does not function with sharpness, it functions according to the constitution, and it will continue to function according to constitutional integrity. Sharpness is for elections only, not for running the country.



*Q RK: Shiv Sena and MNS both are supporting you in Maharashtra. People believe that it will be good if their two leaders, Raj and Uddhav Thackeray, come together. So, have you ever tried to do something to bring the two together?
A:* See, it is not right to weight personal relations and a political scale. Which is why I have never crossed my limits. I kept things confined to friendship only and never taken an initiative in this issue; nor has anyone ever given me this task, so why should I get involved in such things.



*Q SZ: Has Bollywood gotten divided over support to you?
A:* I have very little familiarity with Bollywood, I don’t know that world. A few people have come to meet me since I became CM, but that too for business reasons. I don’t really know that world. Rest, people continue to take their personal positions.
Everyone has a right to their own opinions. Do we ever discuss weather there is a division in IITians or the media? 6 media in favour of Modi, 8 against, we never do a debate like that, do we



* Q SZ: If you are given the option right now of watching wither an Aamir Khan movie or Salman Khan movie, which will you choose?
A*: First of all pray that I get time to watch a movie. When I do, I’ll watch the first one I get. But watching both would not be possible.



*Q RK: So you don’t watch movies at all?
A*: I just don’t get the time, earlier I used to watch. Once I saw _Paa_ on its launching with Amitabh ji, and once with Anupam ji I saw A Wednesday. These two films in the past 10 years, and a film on made on Swami Vivekanand on his 150 anniversary, that I saw because I also worked to make it successful.



*Q RK: So how did u like the film on Vivekanand?
A:* It was good. It is good for giving a message to the young generation, on an international level too. I liked that they did not show any miracles but kept it simple, the story of a social worker.



*Q SZ: So Narendra Modi never relaxes?
A:* My work is my relaxation, I don’t need anything extra.



*Q When does your day start?
A:* Usually I get up at 5, it’s a habit I have had since I was in the RSS. I don’t need much sleep, three hours is enough for me. My friends and my doctors complain that it is too less, but it is sufficient for me. You can see, I have worked all day but even now I am sitting here easily talking to you.



*Q SD: The biggest issue in West Bengal right now is the Saradha scam. You raie3d this issue in you Siliguri rally too. So do you think there should be a CBI inquiry?
A:* A lot of very poor people have lost money in this chit fund issue. Many even went to the extent of suicide. In such a situation, steps should be taken to reinforce people’s trust, it doesn’t matter what for it takes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

onu1886 said:


> Another one
> 
> Letters: The idea of Modi in power fills us with dread - Letters - Voices - The Independent
> 
> As the people of India vote to elect their next government, we are deeply concerned at the implications of a Narendra Modi-led BJP government for democracy, pluralism and human rights in India.
> Narendra Modi is embedded in the Hindu Nationalist movement, namely the RSS and other Sangh Parivar groups, with their history of inciting violence against minorities. Some of these groups stand accused in recent terrorist attacks against civilians.
> We recall the extreme violence by the Hindu Right in Gujarat in 2002 which resulted in the deaths of at least 1,000 people, mostly Muslims. This violence occurred under Modi’s rule, and senior government and police officials have provided testimony of his alleged role in encouraging or permitting it to occur.
> Some of his close aides have been convicted for their involvement, and legal proceedings are ongoing in the Gujarat High Court which may result in Modi being indicted for his role. He has never apologised for hate speech or contemptuous comments about various groups – including Muslims, Christians, women and Dalits. His closest aide has been censured recently by India’s Election Commission for hate speech used in this election campaign.
> There is widespread agreement about the authoritarian nature of Modi’s rule in Gujarat, further evidenced by the recent sidelining of other senior figures within the BJP. This style of governance can only weaken Indian democracy.
> Additionally, the Modi-BJP model of economic growth involves close linking of government with big business, generous transfer of public resources to the wealthy and powerful, and measures harmful to the poor.
> A Modi victory would likely mean greater moral policing, especially of women, increased censorship and vigilantism, and more tensions with India’s neighbours.
> _Prof. Chetan Bhatt, London School of Economics
> Dr. Rashmi Varma, University of Warwick
> Dr. Murad Banaji, University of Portsmouth
> Dr. Leena Kumarappan, London Metropolitan University
> Dr. Subir Sinha, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Prof. Phiroze Vasunia, University College London
> Prof. Srirupa Roy, University of Göttingen
> Prof. Shirin Rai, University of Warwick
> Dr. Kalpana Wilson, London School of Economics
> Dr. Sumi Madhok, London School of Economics
> Dr. Bishnupriya Gupta, University of Warwick
> Dr. Amrita Shodhan, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Dr. Navtej Purewal, University of Manchester
> Dr. Anandi Ramamurthy, University of Central Lancashire
> Dr. Brenna Bhandar, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Dr. Amit S. Rai, Queen Mary, University of London
> Dr. Priyamvada Gopal, University of Cambridge
> Dr. Meena Dhanda, University of Wolverhampton
> Dr. Hugo Gorringe, University of Edinburgh
> Prof. Gargi Bhattacharyya, University of East London
> Prof. Barbara Harriss-White, University of Oxford
> Prof. Pritam Singh, Oxford Brookes University
> Dr. Dwijen Rangnekar, University of Warwick
> Rohit K Dasgupta, University of the Arts London
> Prof. Gautam Appa, London School of Economics
> Prof. Patricia Jeffery, University of Edinburgh
> Prof. Jairus Banaji, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Dr. Goldie Osuri, University of Warwick
> Prof. Gurminder Bhambra, University of Warwick
> Dr. Shamira A. Meghani, University of Leeds
> Prof. Amrita Dhillon, King’s College London
> Dr. Rachel Harrison, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Prof. Pablo Mukherjee, University of Warwick
> Dr. Srila Roy, University of the Witwatersrand
> Dr. Vedita Cowaloosur, Stellenbosch University
> Dr. Alessandra Mezzadri, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Dr. Dibyesh Anand, University of Westminster
> Dr. Nitasha Kaul, University of Westminster
> Dr. Bhabani Shankar Nayak, Glasgow Caledonian University
> Dr. Talat Ahmed, University of Edinburgh
> Karthikeyan Damodaran, University of Edinburgh
> Nilina Deb Lal, University of Edinburgh
> Nikki Dunne, University of Edinburgh
> Prof. Bashabi Fraser, Edinburgh Napier University
> Dr. Radhika Govinda, University of Edinburgh
> Mary F. Hanlon, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Christopher Harding, University of Edinburgh
> Gaia von Hatzfeldt, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Delwar Hussain, University of Edinburgh
> Bethany Jennings, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Shishir Nagaraja, University of Birmingham
> Daniel O’Connor, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Kanchana N. Ruwanpura, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Eurig Scandrett, Queen Margaret University
> Lauren Wilks, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Richard Whitecross, University of Edinburgh
> Prof. Gilbert Achcar, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Dr. Sharad Chari, University of the Witwatersrand
> Dr. Steve Taylor, Northumbria University
> Dr. Shakuntala Banaji, London School of Economics
> Dr. Sukhwant Dhaliwal, University of Bedfordshire
> Supurna Banerjee, University of Edinburgh
> Catriona Ellis, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Rowan Ellis, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Anderson Jeremiah, University of Lancaster
> Maggie Morrison, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Anindya Raychaudhuri, University of St Andrews
> Dr. Sharika Thiranagama, Stanford University
> Dr. Joya Chatterji, University of Cambridge
> Ravi Hensman, University of Manchester
> Dr. Maan Barua, University of Oxford
> Dr. Rahul Rao, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Prof. Nandini Gooptu, University of Oxford
> Dr. Nayanika Mookherjee, Durham University
> Dr. Uday Chandra, MPI-MMG, Göttingen_



Oh the desperation. It can only mean one thing, Abki baar Modi sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

onu1886 said:


> Another one
> 
> Letters: The idea of Modi in power fills us with dread - Letters - Voices - The Independent
> 
> As the people of India vote to elect their next government, we are deeply concerned at the implications of a Narendra Modi-led BJP government for democracy, pluralism and human rights in India.
> Narendra Modi is embedded in the Hindu Nationalist movement, namely the RSS and other Sangh Parivar groups, with their history of inciting violence against minorities. Some of these groups stand accused in recent terrorist attacks against civilians.
> We recall the extreme violence by the Hindu Right in Gujarat in 2002 which resulted in the deaths of at least 1,000 people, mostly Muslims. This violence occurred under Modi’s rule, and senior government and police officials have provided testimony of his alleged role in encouraging or permitting it to occur.
> Some of his close aides have been convicted for their involvement, and legal proceedings are ongoing in the Gujarat High Court which may result in Modi being indicted for his role. He has never apologised for hate speech or contemptuous comments about various groups – including Muslims, Christians, women and Dalits. His closest aide has been censured recently by India’s Election Commission for hate speech used in this election campaign.
> There is widespread agreement about the authoritarian nature of Modi’s rule in Gujarat, further evidenced by the recent sidelining of other senior figures within the BJP. This style of governance can only weaken Indian democracy.
> Additionally, the Modi-BJP model of economic growth involves close linking of government with big business, generous transfer of public resources to the wealthy and powerful, and measures harmful to the poor.
> A Modi victory would likely mean greater moral policing, especially of women, increased censorship and vigilantism, and more tensions with India’s neighbours.
> _Prof. Chetan Bhatt, London School of Economics
> Dr. Rashmi Varma, University of Warwick
> Dr. Murad Banaji, University of Portsmouth
> Dr. Leena Kumarappan, London Metropolitan University
> Dr. Subir Sinha, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Prof. Phiroze Vasunia, University College London
> Prof. Srirupa Roy, University of Göttingen
> Prof. Shirin Rai, University of Warwick
> Dr. Kalpana Wilson, London School of Economics
> Dr. Sumi Madhok, London School of Economics
> Dr. Bishnupriya Gupta, University of Warwick
> Dr. Amrita Shodhan, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Dr. Navtej Purewal, University of Manchester
> Dr. Anandi Ramamurthy, University of Central Lancashire
> Dr. Brenna Bhandar, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Dr. Amit S. Rai, Queen Mary, University of London
> Dr. Priyamvada Gopal, University of Cambridge
> Dr. Meena Dhanda, University of Wolverhampton
> Dr. Hugo Gorringe, University of Edinburgh
> Prof. Gargi Bhattacharyya, University of East London
> Prof. Barbara Harriss-White, University of Oxford
> Prof. Pritam Singh, Oxford Brookes University
> Dr. Dwijen Rangnekar, University of Warwick
> Rohit K Dasgupta, University of the Arts London
> Prof. Gautam Appa, London School of Economics
> Prof. Patricia Jeffery, University of Edinburgh
> Prof. Jairus Banaji, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Dr. Goldie Osuri, University of Warwick
> Prof. Gurminder Bhambra, University of Warwick
> Dr. Shamira A. Meghani, University of Leeds
> Prof. Amrita Dhillon, King’s College London
> Dr. Rachel Harrison, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Prof. Pablo Mukherjee, University of Warwick
> Dr. Srila Roy, University of the Witwatersrand
> Dr. Vedita Cowaloosur, Stellenbosch University
> Dr. Alessandra Mezzadri, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Dr. Dibyesh Anand, University of Westminster
> Dr. Nitasha Kaul, University of Westminster
> Dr. Bhabani Shankar Nayak, Glasgow Caledonian University
> Dr. Talat Ahmed, University of Edinburgh
> Karthikeyan Damodaran, University of Edinburgh
> Nilina Deb Lal, University of Edinburgh
> Nikki Dunne, University of Edinburgh
> Prof. Bashabi Fraser, Edinburgh Napier University
> Dr. Radhika Govinda, University of Edinburgh
> Mary F. Hanlon, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Christopher Harding, University of Edinburgh
> Gaia von Hatzfeldt, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Delwar Hussain, University of Edinburgh
> Bethany Jennings, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Shishir Nagaraja, University of Birmingham
> Daniel O’Connor, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Kanchana N. Ruwanpura, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Eurig Scandrett, Queen Margaret University
> Lauren Wilks, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Richard Whitecross, University of Edinburgh
> Prof. Gilbert Achcar, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Dr. Sharad Chari, University of the Witwatersrand
> Dr. Steve Taylor, Northumbria University
> Dr. Shakuntala Banaji, London School of Economics
> Dr. Sukhwant Dhaliwal, University of Bedfordshire
> Supurna Banerjee, University of Edinburgh
> Catriona Ellis, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Rowan Ellis, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Anderson Jeremiah, University of Lancaster
> Maggie Morrison, University of Edinburgh
> Dr. Anindya Raychaudhuri, University of St Andrews
> Dr. Sharika Thiranagama, Stanford University
> Dr. Joya Chatterji, University of Cambridge
> Ravi Hensman, University of Manchester
> Dr. Maan Barua, University of Oxford
> Dr. Rahul Rao, School of Oriental and African Studies
> Prof. Nandini Gooptu, University of Oxford
> Dr. Nayanika Mookherjee, Durham University
> Dr. Uday Chandra, MPI-MMG, Göttingen_



lol look at the number of Bengalis in that list


----------



## onu1886

Android said:


> lol look at the number of Bengalis in that list


No other community can beat Bengalis when it comes to secoolarism.
Almost all well educated Bengalis ,especially the ones staying abroad are self proclaimed liberal secoolar armchair intellectuals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

onu1886 said:


> No other community can beat Bengalis when it comes to secoolarism.
> Almost all well educated Bengalis ,especially the ones staying abroad are self proclaimed liberal secoolar armchair intellectuals


--
Secularism ... 
one word which misunderstood and corrupted by many for their good.
Secularism is not piggy bank of any community...Hindu , Muslim..any other..
Secularism is right of every individual by constituion of india ..read preamble..

-
Secularism and education.
its not direct correlation.
there many educated (including beganlis ) who do that...
see how mamata play her politics..
for poor secularism is meant for survival from all bad concept of .. caste , domination by one comminity in village ..(like UP)
for reach its gyan ..
saw Bangalore.. how many people vote ..they just say blaj blah but dont vote..same goes last time for Mumbai. hopr wil not repeat that .

- Benagalis .
Yes .. they are most educated as they got fruit of early contact with british and former capital . 
but NO OTHER COMMUNITY is exaggerated

can you tell me your concept of secularism ..?
few incident in near past where bengalis showed there commitment to secularism ?
Just for knowledge


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chronos

@Sidak 

Did you previously go by the username Parul?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Ravi Nair said:


> @Sidak
> 
> Did you previously go by the username Parul?


--
*@Sidak*
*Are you PARUL ? The nation wants to know



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> *@Sidak*
> *Are you PARUL ? The nation wants to know
> 
> 
> 
> *



Heh. 

The frog goes croak, The cow goes moo

what does the fox say?

Arnab wants to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Fooling junta : The Arvind Kejriwal way. 

Sirjee what do you do with donations in lakhs you get after every slap? Jata kaha hai ye paise? Would you believe Rs.500 in Ak 49 pocket? Sirjee kehdo ki mere paas to debit crdoit card bhi nahi hai...Sirjee chappal bhi tooti hui pehnna shuru karo aur hosakey to Shirt sleeveless...Aur garib lagoge..

Aapke andhe bhakt bolenge "hai bechara"

Ye Bajaj, Krian shaw jaise corporate donation dene wale sochte honge kisko chanda dediya!

Links :

Arvind Kejriwal(Aam Aadmi Party):Constituency- NEW DELHI(NEW DELHI) - Affidavit Information of Candidate:

I have Rs. 500 in my pocket and an old jeep: Arvind Kejriwal in Varanasi | NDTV.com







Ravi Nair said:


> @Sidak
> 
> Did you previously go by the username Parul?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> Heh.
> 
> The frog goes croak, The cow goes moo
> 
> what does the fox say?
> 
> Arnab wants to know.




Reminded me of this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@Sidak Rs. 2 crore ka AAM ADMI??? 

Me bhi AAM ADMI banana chahta hu.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@Sidak 

I missed seeing you around here. Was about to ask for Parul and then I saw you and had a doubt.

how are you 

@Bang Galore You are one of the more saner Indian members here.

That itself is worthy of praise.


----------



## Parul

Ravi Nair said:


> @Sidak
> 
> I missed seeing you around here. Was about to ask for Parul and then I saw you and had a doubt.
> 
> how are you



Everyone knows that I got my username changed. Doing fine, nothing to complain in life. You temme, what are you upto these days?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Ravi Nair said:


> Heh.
> 
> The frog goes croak, The cow goes moo
> 
> what does the fox say?
> 
> Arnab wants to know.


--
as arnab knows many thing.
we should ask ,
who is first egg of chicken
or
simpler one 
who got the Swiss account?numbers and amount .?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

And those who might think that Shazia (ju)ilmi was first appeasing a certain community during campaign must watch this U turn video while campaigning in delhi during assembly elections of SHRI SHRI AK49 and decide yourself what is their so called top leadership all about!

Band Kamro mae aap kuch ho aur sahab samne atey hi rang badal lete ho (p)AAP!

“Prashant bhushan ji aur ek citizen committee bani aur mauke pe gayi thi, unko ye laga ki ye encounter fake hai” Ye samajh nahi ata prashant bhushan har zagah kaise ajate hai chahe kashmir ki baat ho ya Batla encounter case ki!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1583248838567445

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Sidak said:


> Everyone knows that I got my username changed. Doing fine, nothing to complain in life. You temme, what are you upto these days?



Not much, studies, work and stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Ravi Nair said:


> @Bang Galore You are one of the more saner Indian members here.
> 
> That itself is worthy of praise.



Ha aur hum sab toh Rahul Baba hai na........


----------



## Chronos

arp2041 said:


> Ha aur hum sab toh Rahul Baba hai na........



No please, have mercy.

You must understand that as I am a Keralite, I am drunk all the time


----------



## arp2041

I AM GOING TO VOTE TOMORROW!!!!! 

ABKI BAAR CONGRESS SARKAR!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BJP*

arp2041 said:


> I AM GOING TO VOTE TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> ABKI BAAR CONGRESS SARKAR!!!!


What a waste of vote!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @Sidak Rs. 2 crore ka AAM ADMI???
> 
> Me bhi AAM ADMI banana chahta hu.................



Tu AAM Admi hai tabhi toh Modi ko support karta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> I AM GOING TO VOTE TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> ABKI BAAR CONGRESS SARKAR!!!!



no dear..
RAGA sarkar.
har hat.....



Sidak said:


> And those who might think that Shazia (ju)ilmi was first appeasing a certain community during campaign must watch this U turn video while campaigning in delhi during assembly elections of SHRI SHRI AK49 and decide yourself what is their so called top leadership all about!
> 
> Band Kamro mae aap kuch ho aur sahab samne atey hi rang badal lete ho (p)AAP!
> 
> “Prashant bhushan ji aur ek citizen committee bani aur mauke pe gayi thi, unko ye laga ki ye encounter fake hai” Ye samajh nahi ata prashant bhushan har zagah kaise ajate hai chahe kashmir ki baat ho ya Batla encounter case ki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1583248838567445


--
where you get all these raw not RAW footage,,
i think shajia video came here 1st then youtube if iam not wrong..
still g8 job...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> @Bang Galore You are one of the more saner Indian members here.
> 
> *That itself *is worthy of praise.



No wonder. You set the bar so low, someone like me will sometimes trip *over* it.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> I AM GOING TO VOTE TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> ABKI BAAR CONGRESS SARKAR!!!!





Which state buddy?


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> No wonder. You set the bar so low, someone like me will sometimes trip *over* it.



The bar wasn't set by me.

It was a collective effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

CorporateAffairs said:


> Which state buddy?



Hindustan Ka Dil!!!


----------



## jbond197

Pakistani players who praise Narendra Modi will be included in IPL-8: Giriraj Singh | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

pursuit of happiness said:


> no dear..
> RAGA sarkar.
> har hat.....
> 
> 
> --
> where you get all these raw not RAW footage,,
> i think shajia video came here 1st then youtube if iam not wrong..
> still g8 job...



Social Media is full of them...Waha say...


----------



## arp2041

Ravi Nair said:


> The bar wasn't set by me.
> 
> It was a collective effort.



Which BAR are you talking about??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Arvind Kejriwal accidently slaps himself while killing mosquito, AAP supporters beat him up | Faking News

I just can't stop laughing!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

From twitter: Sonia meets Bhukari... Shazia appeals Muslim to be communal... I doubt whether they are contesting for the sake of nation or Mosque!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

--
another milstone judgment by SC
SC forms panel to frame guidelines on government advertisements glorifying politicians - The Times of India
*SC forms panel to frame guidelines on government advertisements glorifying politicians*



Sidak said:


> From twitter: Sonia meets Bhukari... Shazia appeals Muslim to be communal... I doubt whether they are contesting for the sake of nation or Mosque!!!


--
both know their fate so last hope is god.. sorry allah... or i become Kamina uual 
(sorry if any one heart just used on lighter note.. no disrespect to any relgion )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

arp2041 said:


> Which BAR are you talking about??



I am exhibiting typical Mallu behaviour. Can't stop talking about alcohol.


----------



## jbond197

Ravi Nair said:


> I am exhibiting typical Mallu behaviour. Can't stop talking about alcohol.


Is that why you mallus named one of the region after bar i.e. Malabar?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

jbond197 said:


> Is that why you mallus named one of the region after bar i.e. Malabar?



That was clever.

Well done


----------



## Android

jbond197 said:


> Is that why you mallus named one of the region after bar i.e. Malabar?



abki bar modi sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somnath

I am a fakir, will run campaign on your money, Kejriwal says in Varanasi - The Times of India


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Android said:


> abki bar modi sarkar


----------



## Parul

@cheekybird Rahul gandhi interview with arnab goswami SPOOF- Rahul Gandhi Jokes. 






@chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Indischer @Ravi Nair @levina @Nair saab @Reviewer21 @Roybot @kurup @jbond197

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pursuit of happiness

somnath said:


> I am a fakir, will run campaign on your money, Kejriwal says in Varanasi - The Times of India


--
smart businees men ..
amabi must be thinking why the hell he went ot harward when IIT giving classes to tun YOUR business on OTHERS Money.
His daughter is in Mckinsey for exp.
she should join (off roll) to AAP to gain this exp.


----------



## onu1886

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> Secularism ...
> one word which misunderstood and corrupted by many for their good.
> Secularism is not piggy bank of any community...Hindu , Muslim..any other..
> Secularism is right of every individual by constituion of india ..read preamble..
> 
> -
> Secularism and education.
> its not direct correlation.
> there many educated (including beganlis ) who do that...
> see how mamata play her politics..
> for poor secularism is meant for survival from all bad concept of .. caste , domination by one comminity in village ..(like UP)
> for reach its gyan ..
> saw Bangalore.. how many people vote ..they just say blaj blah but dont vote..same goes last time for Mumbai. hopr wil not repeat that .
> 
> - Benagalis .
> Yes .. they are most educated as they got fruit of early contact with british and former capital .
> but NO OTHER COMMUNITY is exaggerated
> 
> can you tell me your concept of secularism ..?
> few incident in near past where bengalis showed there commitment to secularism ?
> Just for knowledge


Lol I am completely against the type of secularism of Congis and Leftists.
The reason I was referring to Bengali intellectuals coming out in support of secularism is cause they wake up only when the smell anything close to BJP or remotely related to hinduism. Minority appeasement and hindu bashing for them is secularism and believe you me, no one beats Bengali liberals when it comes to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

somnath said:


> I am a fakir, will run campaign on your money, Kejriwal says in Varanasi - The Times of India



Tu 16 May say Kashi Kay Ghaat par hi bhetega- Fakir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> From twitter: Sonia meets Bhukari... Shazia appeals Muslim to be communal... I doubt whether they are contesting for the sake of nation or Mosque!!!


& guess what.. they are still secular.. & the rest are communal!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

onu1886 said:


> Lol I am completely against the type of secularism of Congis and Leftists.
> The reason I was referring to Bengali intellectuals coming out in support of secularism is cause they wake up only when the smell anything close to BJP or remotely related to hinduism. Minority appeasement and hindu bashing for them is secularism and believe you me, no one beats Bengali liberals when it comes to this.


--
thanks for replying ..
Yes bengalis among few who are liberal at large..
but when you oppose modi at the same time where these liberal ,
1. when GOI asked for religin based census in army?
2. when SP guy called muslim won kargil?
3. when Sonia met religions guy for VOTES ONLY?then BJP too..
4. When Rajiv gandhi ruled out SC in Saha bano case to keep muslim women in 15th century ?

when you have RIGHT to protest then its your DUTY to protest all form of evils ..
people cant chery pick ..that called opportunism..
all those who singed later how many stood against above points?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*Muslims are too secular,' says AAP's Shazia Ilmi in video*

New Delhi*: *In a video posted on YouTube,Shazia Ilmi, a top leader of Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), is seen urging Muslim leaders, "I'm saying Muslims are very secular. Muslims need to be communal. A Muslim isn't communal - doesn't vote for his own. Arvind Kejriwal is one of you. You are too ...don't be this secular. Look after your own homes (interests)." NDTV cannot verify the authenticity of the video.

On its Twitter account, Ms Ilmi's party clarified, "AAP does not believe in this kind of politics nor does it endorse it." 

Ms Ilmi told NDTV that her comments were "a play of words." She said, "I was making fun of this word 'secularism' which is used all the time. I said Muslims never think of themselves, they have become political slaves to a party."

The BJP now plans to complain against Ms Ilmi's remarks to the Election Commission. "Shazia Ilmi must give an explanation," said BJP spokesperson Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi.

In recent weeks, the national election has seen politicians using religion to court voters and making remarks designed to polarize votes, with the powerful Election Commission reacting swiftly. Azam Khan, a minister in Uttar Pradesh, has been banned from campaigning after a hate speech. Similar action was taken against the BJP's Amit Shah; after an assurance that he would not make hate comments, the ban on him was lifted last week. 

Another BJP leader, Giriraj Singh, has been told today he cannot campaign in Bihar and Jharkhand for stating recently that critics of Narendra Modi will have to go to Pakistan after the BJP is elected. (Read more...)

This morning, Mr Modi, the BJP's prime ministerial candidate, condemned anti-Muslim remarks made by hardliner colleagues. "Petty statements by those claiming to be BJP's well wishers are deviating the campaign from the issues of development & good governance," Mr Modi tweeted. (No irresponsible remarks please, says Modi after Togadia controversy)

In a video that surfaced yesterday, Pravin Togadia, a top leader of of the right-wing Hindu Vishwa Parishad or VHP, was seen offering advice on how to prevent Muslims from buying property in Hindus-dominated areas of Gujarat.

'Muslims are too secular,' says AAP's Shazia Ilmi in video | NDTV.com


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> @cheekybird Rahul gandhi interview with arnab goswami SPOOF- Rahul Gandhi Jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Indischer @Ravi Nair @levina @Nair saab @Reviewer21 @Roybot @kurup @jbond197



Bichara Arnab ,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> & guess what.. they are still secular.. & the rest are communal!



If Being Hindu, Sikh, Jain etc is Communal; then, I am proud to be Communal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

Bang on analysis of St. Xaviers' pricipal's mail
Xavier's principal could have simply said 'Don't vote for Modi' | Firstpost

If there is one thing that the message sent by the principal of Mumbai’s St Xavier’s College to students proves, it is this: in this election, almost no one is really non-partisan. Plus, if you want to send a political message when you shouldn’t, it is possible to couch it in all kinds of high-sounding ideas and still get your message across.
The message Principal Frazer Mascarenhas wanted to send his students, and the world at large, was simple: don’t vote for Narendra Modi. Since he did not want to do this directly, he chose to send it indirectly. He used the ruse of a discussion on the Gujarat model and human development indicators and the Food Security Act to tell his students whom to vote for.
If he had used the occasion to even discuss the Gujarat model threadbare, he would have done some good. But he didn’t, for a genuine discussion would call for looking at both the good points and the bad points of the Gujarat model in some detail. Even if his chosen focus was to be on human development indicators – where, Gujarat admittedly, lags – he could have been more even-handed. But that was obviously not his purpose.

Mascarenhas chose to frame the discussion around what he calls two views that have come up in “stark” contrast, but effectively runs away from really discussing these views. He posits the growth of big business against the quality of life of the majority – as though these are either/or options. This is the way he frames the debate in his email to students, and which is also on the college’s website_ (read here)._ “Is the growth of big business, the making of huge profits, the achievement of high production – what we seek? Or is it the quality of life for the majority in terms of affordable basic goods and services and the freedom to take forward the cultural aspirations of our plural social groups that make up India?”
If Dr Mascarenhas had been listening to Modi’s speeches recently, he has not talked one word about corporate interests – only development for the masses, the poor farmer, the poor worker. But that doesn’t serve the principal’s purpose.
Moreover, is Mascarenhas under the impression that the 2G, Coalgate, Commonwealth and Adarsh Society scams are about meeting the aspirations of the majority? Sure, he may have had the Adani-Ambani issues raised by the Aam Aadmi Party in mind when he wrote this, but surely no party or state leadership has really been free from connections to big business – either for election funding or to seek investments?
Every state seeks big investments, and these require the wooing of big business to create jobs. If Adani and Ambani have done so in Gujarat, so have GVK and GMR in Andhra Pradesh, various steel companies in Odisha, etc. Which world is the principal living in?
Or is the Good Principal under the illusion that inflation, lack of jobs and slow growth are somehow irrelevant to the toiling masses? This is exactly what happened under UPA. Gujarat, in contrast, has among the lowest unemployment rates in the country _(read here and here)_, but this is not apparently an important plus for the Gujarat model.
Then, Mascarenhas takes more direct potshots at the Gujarat model – which is the code he wants his students to understand. He makes a sweeping statement condemning Gujarat’s performance in human indicators, saying the state’s “Human Development Index indicators and the cultural polarisation of the population show that Gujarat has had a terrible experience in the last 10 years.”
Gujarat had a terrible experience in its riots of 2002. Since then it has largely focused on development – and minorities have been a part of this growth story. Social polarisation is a reality in the state, but so is it in many other states.
Sure, Gujarat needs to improve its social indicators, but Mascarenhas fails to consider any counter-view. He could have read this article, or this one, where the author suggests that Gujarat’s growth has been more inclusive than you think. Surely, the head of an educational institution is not supposed to have blinkered, one-sided views. This is what stands out in “stark” contrast.
Then, the email suddenly gets into a private gripe. After saying higher education has “not been allowed to move forward” in Gujarat, Mascarenhas brings up his own private complaint: “St. Xavier’s College, Ahmedabad, thrice NAAC-accredited with an equivalent of the A grade, has not been able to gain permission from the Gujarat Government for academic autonomy, for the last 10 years and has finally won a battle in the high court to approach the UGC directly for this status.”
There’s no better example of using a private grouse to tell people to vote against someone.
After giving his convoluted reasons for why you shouldn’t vote for Modi, Mascarenhas then comes to the point on who you could vote for. Again in obvious code.
He writes: “As opposed to this (ie, Gujarat model, etc), efforts like the Rojgar Yojana and the Food Security Act have been called ‘election sops’. However some of our best social scientists like Amartya Sen and Jean Dreze have supported these as necessary in the emergency economic situation the country and the world is facing.”
Surely, Mascarenhas knows that the Food Security Bill was passed with the support of the BJP? Modi has not said one word against it. Chhattisgarh, a BJP-ruled state, is even said to have a good food security apparatus, and it was lauded by the same Jean Dreze.
But when you talk about what Amartya Sen’s views are on food security, does it not make sense to discuss counter-views, those of Jagdish Bhagwati and Arvind Panagariya?
Mascarenhas comes to the conclusion that “those who support big business and its unethical profits will never agree to such public expenditure for the masses” – expenditure in education and health. But the BJP manifesto specifically talks of huge investments in education and health. The Sarva Shiksha Abhiyan was started by the NDA – and taken forward by the UPA.
The Xavier’s College principal then makes it clear who he is actually targeting: “The prospect of an alliance of corporate capital and communal forces coming to power constitutes a real threat to the future of our secular democracy.”
Since “communal” is short-hand for BJP/Modi in our public discourse, it is clear what Mascarenhas is talking about. The truth is, if Mascarenhas really had his eyes open, the “alliance of corporate forces and communal forces” can be spotted in other political combos too – the Congress and its alliance with minority-based parties in centre and states, the regional players in various ways.
*Wouldn’t it have been more honest of Dr Mascarenhas to say simply: Don’t vote for Modi? Why go through the rigmarole of discussing the Gujarat model and the food security act? As a citizen of a free country, he can speak his mind. No need to beat round the bush*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

all who have vested interest in any form of religion seems to oppose development and thinking and acting common man at large


----------



## arp2041

LOL.....AT THE NATIONAL DEBATE we are having currently...................

It's the election for LS, since 10 years it was Congress led UPA that was in Power & instead of scrutinizing what it did in 10 years, we are picking straws from what Modi has done in Gujarat from past 13 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

*Why the Gandhis get votes in Amethi*

Amethi, the constituency that has elected members of the Gandhi family since 1980 - first Sanjay Gandhi, then brother Rajiv, followed by Rajiv's widow, Sonia, and now son Rahul, the Congress party's vice-president who is seeking re-election - is crumbling, quite literally. There is a decaying stench that overpowers Amethi, with roads leading up to the district dotted with closed factories that were set up during the time of Rajiv Gandhi. 

Companies such as Malvika Steel and SAIL invested in the district once upon a time, but what remains today are crumbling structures, scraps of which in the form of iron are sold by the unemployed of Amethi for drugs. Unemployment, lack of basic facilities-there is no government hospital in Amethi- electricity for only a few hours a day, potholed roads, and abysmally poor schools tell a familiar story of 'Bharat' or other parts of rural India. In fact, Amethi would rank lower in development indicators that its counterparts in other states.
Uttar Pradesh lags painfully behind the other large 15 states in the country on a majority of development parameters. But Amethi has been electing the most powerful leaders of India, so what can possibly stop them from developing their constituency?

Rahul Gandhi, in an interview to _Headlines Today_, said that lack of cooperation from the state government has kept the constituency under-developed. But isn't Samajwadi Party an alliance of the ruling Congress? Yes, it is. *The economics of it apart, the travesty is the politics of adulation and hope that the Gandhis have scripted with near precision in this constituency.*

What jumps out in this super-star constituency is this overwhelming sense of low self worth among the residents of Amethi and psychological impact of poor development on individuals' aspirations. There are generations of families in Amethi who will vouch their support for the Gandhis. When questioned on their lack of access to basic facilities, they retort with a story or two on a hand pump gifted by the Gandhis back in the day or on a family being able to send their child abroad with the support of the Gandhis.* "What will I do with roads? I spend most of my day in the farm*," says a frail farmer Ram Prasad. All of 55, Prasad owns less than an acre of land and has voted for Congress nearly all his life. He has two sons, graduates but unemployed. Who will he vote for this time? "Whoever waives my farm loan," says Prasad, who has a farm loan of about Rs 6,000 to Rs 7,000.

As the BJP's Smriti Irani and the Aam Aadmi Party's Kumar Vishwas rake up the development agenda in a constituency that has mostly voted for "Rajiv's son and Rajiv's wife", they are also aware that it is the youth they can influence. Anybody over 45 is an ardent Gandhi supporter.

Education and access fuel the mind, and that has been-perhaps strategically-kept off-bounds in Amethi. *The Gandhi aura continues to enamor because the residents of Amethi don't want answers. They have never asked questions and because they don't know any better, they have never felt the need to.* Yes, the Gandhis have managed to get several big-ticket educational projects sanctioned from the central government including institutes for information technology, hotel management and footwear design. Again, these projects have not yielded the desired results. There is a gaping disconnect between the need of Amethi and proposed investment projects - most of these projects, if implemented, will generate employment for others and not for the residents of Amethi. The projects don't capitalize on the strengths of Amethi and its manpower, the announced projects almost appear as showpiece announcements of the Gandhis to silence the critics.

Arjun Yadav is another Congress supporter. He moved to Lucknow from Amethi for lack of opportunities and access to good education for his children, yet he remains adamant in his support for Gandhi. *"You tell me, won't you vote for someone who can help send your children abroad? Tomorrow all of Amethi will be out to welcome its prince with roses (refers to Rahul Gandhi coming to file his nomination). You will not get to see an inch of this broken road - when Rajivji left us, he gave us his son's responsibility."*
Another woman from Veerganj village was wary of sharing her name with _Business Today _as she said "We see him once every five years."

So, what gets the Gandhis the votes? India is feudal at heart and brain, and Amethi residents have been encouraged to remain that way. The 'mai-baap', 'raja-praja' politics thrive in the area. Lack of education has kept them away from thinking independently and demand answers, the power brokers of the district are old-time Gandhi loyalists and in rural areas it is the mukhiya, or the village head, who usually dictates who gets the votes.

*The discourse is changing in Amethi. Irani and Vishwas are talking jobs and development, but the big question is whether the people of Amethi are ready for a new kind of politics?*

Away from the politics of worship and adulation, will they choose a leader who pitches himself as one of them or a leader who speaks about developing the district like Gujarat? But, wait, development means different things to different people. For a voter in America, development could mean a city that's connected through WiFi, for a Bangalore voter development could mean a better garbage disposal system, for a Delhi voter development means better safety for women, but for the voter in Amethi development still is a farm loan waiver.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458917196702314496

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

(

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458920525591367682) 


(

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458919482967080960) 

(

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458919667529035776)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Jason bourne said:


> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458920525591367682)
> 
> 
> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458919482967080960)
> 
> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458919667529035776)


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH, ab ayega mazaa, take a coke and popcorn and enjoy the News Hour tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onu1886

Jason bourne said:


> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458920525591367682)
> 
> 
> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458919482967080960)
> 
> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458919667529035776)


 This is in response to Times Now reporter asking Arvind about action on Shazia Ilmi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> LOL.....AT THE NATIONAL DEBATE we are having currently...................
> 
> It's the election for LS, since 10 years it was Congress led UPA that was in Power & instead of scrutinizing what it did in 10 years, we are picking straws from what Modi has done in Gujarat from past 13 years.


Paid media managed to shift the agenda completely from development politics to communal politics. No one is taking about economy, development, growth, unemployment.. & everyone is harping about secularism, communalism, Gujarat '02, Hindu, Mulsim.. & all that c$@p. This is only 'cause incumbent has nothing to show for it's 10 yr tenure..& it's sad that instead of highlighting the relevant issues, media is focusing in irrelevant stuff. Then again.. people in India have made their mind up. Congressis & their paid media.. kuch bhi karlo yaar.. ab ki bar Modi sarkar!



Jason bourne said:


> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458920525591367682)
> 
> 
> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458919482967080960)
> 
> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458919667529035776)


just goes to show how screwed up is this Kejriwal. Arnab is running a blatant congress agenda off late.. & Kujli is asking Arnab how much did Modi pay to run Congress agenda. Looks like this man is suffering from ModiPhobia!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

LOLWAAA.............................. OUR GOD SEND PM CANDIDATE!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458907555293446146

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> LOLWAAA.............................. OUR GOD SEND PM CANDIDATE!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458907555293446146



I couldn't get what's wrong with this pic.

@JanjaWeed Even a blind guy could see who Arnab's been supporting of late. Kejri might not have realised it yet, but he's turned into exactly the sort of people he set out to remove from Politics in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> I couldn't get what's wrong with this pic.
> 
> @JanjaWeed Even a blind guy could see who Arnab's been supporting of late. Kejri might not have realised it yet, but he's turned into exactly the sort of people he set out to remove from Politics in the first place.


Just goes to show who's agenda Kejriwal is running too. Sounds like this political campaign has taken it's toll on him.. & turned him blind in one eye!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Indischer said:


> I couldn't get what's wrong with this pic.



i think its the time 2AM and could be the girl and drink  ....


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> I couldn't get what's wrong with this pic.



There is nothing wrong in this pic.

Rahul Gandhi can do whatever he want as a normal person. But is he a normal person? He wants to become the PM of the nation of 120 crore, & if you want to become that, you ought to have a Right Conduct. 

Here on one side, Narendra Modi works entire day, even interview he gets time to give after 10 or 11 in night, wake up at 5am in the morning, for him there is no day called a sunday. Whereas on the other hand, Rahul baba goes to vacation even when the country is facing worst calamities like Uthrakhand. Drink in the middle of night during election season. 

The choice is now of a common man.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

Jason bourne said:


> i think its the time 2AM and could be the girl and drink  ....


Looks very much like any other dinner though...and I couldn't spot any drink either. Just not the kind of pic on which one can speculate on his Love-life at least.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458917766737563648


----------



## Indrani

arp2041 said:


> LOLWAAA.............................. OUR GOD SEND PM CANDIDATE!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458907555293446146



@Indischer That Anwar Manippady should be the last person to talk about anyone's suitability or morals. He has 2-3 wives and is a leech if ever there was one.


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> There is nothing wrong in this pic.
> 
> Rahul Gandhi can do whatever he want as a normal person. But is he a normal person? He wants to become the PM of the nation of 120 crore, & if you want to become that, you ought to have a Right Conduct.
> 
> Here on one side, Narendra Modi works entire day, even interview he gets time to give after 10 or 11 in night, wake up at 5am in the morning, for him there is no day called a sunday. Whereas on the other hand, Rahul baba goes to vacation even when the country is facing worst calamities like Uthrakhand. Drink in the middle of night during election season.
> 
> The choice is now of a common man.



He doesn't seem to be having a drink either(not that he does not drink, mind you). And it can also be because of his canvassing and campaigning activities that he's having dinner so late in the night.

Pappu is not the right candidate for the job. But how right is it to criticize every activity of his?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Indrani said:


> @Indischer That Anwar Manippady should be the last person to talk about anyone's suitability or morals. He has 2-3 wives and is a leech if ever there was one.



sorry who are you?? 

BTW, Anwar Manippady isn't claiming the top job, Rahul Is.



Indischer said:


> He doesn't seem to be having a drink either(not that he does not drink, mind you). And it can also be because of his canvassing and campaigning activities that he's having dinner so late in the night.
> 
> Pappu is not the right candidate for the job. But how right is it to *criticize every activity of his?*



Dude, If Narendra Modi's every activity has been Scrutinized/Criticized for the last 13 years even when he wasn't claiming PM post, than whats the problem if Rahul gets the same treatment. After all isn't he claiming the top job?? Is it fair to scrutinize one candidate while give a complete CLEAN CHIT to another?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Indrani said:


> @Indischer That Anwar Manippady should be the last person to talk about anyone's suitability or morals. He has 2-3 wives and is a leech if ever there was one.



I think anyone has the right to criticize the candidate for the top job of the country as long as it's warranted. I have criticized Pappu plenty of times, but I had a sound reason every time.


----------



## Indrani

arp2041 said:


> sorry who are you??
> 
> BTW, Anwar Manippady isn't claiming the top job, Rahul Is.



Guess, better not guess . That pic was innocent and there was nothing wrong in Rahul having a drink if he wants to, even at 2 a.m. Just that tweeter has no business smirking at someone's morals when his own is no where in existence.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> Paid media managed to shift the agenda completely from development politics to communal politics. No one is taking about economy, development, growth, unemployment.. & everyone is harping about secularism, communalism, Gujarat '02, Hindu, Mulsim.. & all that c$@p. This is only 'cause incumbent has nothing to show for it's 10 yr tenure..& it's sad that instead of highlighting the relevant issues, media is focusing in irrelevant stuff. Then again.. people in India have made their mind up. Congressis & their paid media.. kuch bhi karlo yaar.. ab ki bar Modi sarkar!
> 
> 
> just goes to show how screwed up is this Kejriwal. Arnab is running a blatant congress agenda off late.. & Kujli is asking Arnab how much did Modi pay to run Congress agenda. Looks like this man is suffering from ModiPhobia!




Make sure he loses his deposit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

Indischer said:


> I think anyone has the right to criticize the candidate for the top job of the country as long as it's warranted. I have criticized Pappu plenty of times, but I had a sound reason every time.



Exactly. Did you find sound reasoning in that tweet?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arp2041 said:


> LOLWAAA.............................. OUR GOD SEND PM CANDIDATE!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458907555293446146


Not my concern. He can do whatever he pleases in personal life. I will be good if he and his family stays out of politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Indrani said:


> *Guess, better not guess* . That pic was innocent and there was nothing wrong in Rahul having a drink if he wants to, even at 2 a.m. Just that tweeter has no business smirking at someone's morals when his own is no where in existence.



Ofcourse I had GUESSED, someone opening a DUPLICATE ID & directly landing on the Political thread in a DEFENSE FORUM??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Dude, If Narendra Modi's every activity has been Scrutinized/Criticized for the last 13 years even when he wasn't claiming PM post, than whats the problem if Rahul gets the same treatment. After all isn't he claiming the top job?? Is it fair to scrutinize one candidate while give a complete CLEAN CHIT to another?



I'm not for senselessly hounding anyone for crimes that are either unsubstantiated or too trivial. All I am saying is that Rahul Gandhi, just like Narendra Modi, should be thoroughly scrutinized,but only criticized when his actions are proven beyond doubt to be wrong or in bad taste. The pic in question leads me to believe neither has been breached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

This one is just that another oops moment  . Don't know if it has featured anytime earlier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

For Hindus, they are different 
& for Muslims, they are different.
Apparently, they are making whole nation fool.
Don't fall in their trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> Hindustan Ka Dil!!!



MP then you should be voting for Shivraj 

Ab ki baar Modi sarkaar


----------



## arp2041

walwal said:


> This one is just that another oops moment  . Don't know if it has featured anytime earlier





@Indischer Conduct or no conduct.................

I am saying u this, IF THIS MAN BECOME THE PM OF MY NATION, I AM LEAVING THIS COUNTRY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer Conduct or no conduct.................
> 
> I am saying u this, IF THIS MAN BECOME THE PM OF MY NATION, I AM LEAVING THIS COUNTRY



I'm serious here. I WILL COME BACK IF THIS MAN DOES NOT BECOME PM. And I'm going to book my tickets soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawkes

Khujli is in full retardation.
Retweeting faking news tweet about arnab. A big facepalm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458885379735572480
YESHU SAHASTRANAM STOTRA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer Conduct or no conduct.................
> 
> I am saying u this, IF THIS MAN BECOME THE PM OF MY NATION, I AM LEAVING THIS COUNTRY


 


Indischer said:


> I'm serious here. I WILL COME BACK IF THIS MAN DOES NOT BECOME PM. And I'm going to book my tickets soon.


 
Awesome . You guys are planning to swap places kya?


----------



## Indischer

onu1886 said:


> Awesome . You guys are planning to swap places kya?


Nope. More like we're planning to meet up at the same place. And it's gonna be somewhere in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Nope. More like we're planning to meet up at the same place. And it's gonna be somewhere in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Panic-stricken Mayawati in overdrive to woo back dalits - The Times of India


----------



## Indischer

Indrani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458885379735572480
> YESHU SAHASTRANAM STOTRA


Holy Mother of God!  Who're you btw?


----------



## onu1886

Indischer said:


> Nope. More like we're planning to meet up at the same place. And it's gonna be somewhere in India.


Bromance is so cute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

onu1886 said:


> Bromance is so cute



Call it saccha pyaar. I prefer Romance though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458952198819708929

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

Wow look at all the people against modi.
Hahaha


----------



## Indrani

Indischer said:


> Holy Mother of God!  Who're you btw?



indiafacts . co . in / evangelist-modus-operandi-in-india-a-report/#sthash.uJzFWDP1.Yn10pzrD.dpbs

More secularization of India.

Pratap Simha supporter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Indrani said:


> indiafacts . co . in / evangelist-modus-operandi-in-india-a-report/#sthash.uJzFWDP1.Yn10pzrD.dpbs
> 
> More secularization of India.
> 
> Pratap Simha supporter



Ah-so! Bhelcum Bhelcum Vanakkam Suswagatam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Indrani said:


> indiafacts . co . in / evangelist-modus-operandi-in-india-a-report/#sthash.uJzFWDP1.Yn10pzrD.dpbs
> 
> More secularization of India.
> 
> Pratap Simha supporter



Its more like they are turning Christianity into Hinduism , it might backfire on them considering how far they will go ...


----------



## Indrani

Indischer said:


> Ah-so! Bhelcum Bhelcum Vanakkam Suswagatam.



Tank-you tank-you.



Star Wars said:


> Its more like they are turning Christianity into Hinduism , it might backfire on them considering how far they will go ...



I am afraid they will instigate riots since they may not want to live with communals like us. Considering how widespread this secularism is, expect Ukraine like situation sooner or later.


----------



## Star Wars

Indrani said:


> Tank-you tank-you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid they will instigate riots since they may not want to live with communals like us. Considering how widespread this secularism is, expect Ukraine like situation sooner or later.



Nothing will happen , Ukraine like situation is impossible in India


----------



## kaykay

Yaar what has happened to this Kejriwal? He is retweeting 'Faking news' article accusing Arnab Goswamy. Haha and worst of all is that many AAPtards are considering it to be true. Hahahahahaa


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Marxist said:


> life is as usual ....turned 30 yesterday now its time for new challenges in life (like marriage) ....


 
Happy belated birthday wishes man! Sure you'll find a lot on interesting things to do too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> Yaar what has happened to this Kejriwal? He is retweeting 'Faking news' article accusing Arnab Goswamy. Haha and worst of all is that many AAPtards are considering it to be true. Hahahahahaa



saw the tweet , he has gone bonkers


----------



## Indischer

Dem!god said:


>


What is this derogatory piece doing in Political thread?

I yam goying to report this post!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indrani

Indischer said:


> What is this derogatory piece doing in Political thread?
> 
> I yam goying to report this post!



As if the rest of Indians speak in clipped British accent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul




----------



## Dem!god

Indischer said:


> What is this derogatory piece doing in Political thread?
> 
> I yam goying to report this post!


Okk....
its like the north south influence.......
I remember one of my south indian teacher ..... she was good.....I wonder whom she voted this time........


----------



## Star Wars

Tomorrow will be very important


----------



## Parul

In response to the Shazia Ilmi's clip which came out yesterday(22nd April '14), Aam Aadmi Party had issued a statement through our official social media account that:

_Regarding Shazia Ilmi's clip-Aam Aadmi Party does not believe in mixing politics & religion, neither does it endorse it. All our representatives should be careful in their choice of words so that there is no scope for misinterpretation._

Here is the statement by Shazia Ilmi in response to the video clip:

_I wish to clarify the statement attributed to me regarding exhorting the Muslims to be more communal. Nothing can be farther from my intent and indeed my politics. It is quite clear from the tone and tenor of the conversation that I am using the word 'secular' and 'communal' in an ironic manner. And in an informal casual setting wherein a 80 second video clip purports to put context to a half hour conversation. The point was simply to say that the Muslim community has allowed itself to be used far too long by the so-called secular politics. It would be much better if the community were to turn to their real-life material interests, the so-called community interests like education, employment, etc. It should also be noted that I am making a plea to vote for a candidate who is not Muslim, and in the name of a leader who is not Muslim. I am shocked to see a statement like this can be distorted and misconstrued as communal or inciting hatred. My party and I have always stood against any form of communalism and shall continue to do so._


Aam Aadmi Party would like to reiterate that the party does not believe in politics of communalism and is strictly against it. Neither will we evade or take lightly, concerns of AAP supporters and general public over such a serious issue. However, the fact that those who have brought this 80 second clip in public domain have not shared the rest of the video which can show the actual context, raises serious questions about the intentions behind the video clip. If they have really done this in public interest, we request them to share the full unclipped video or the link to download it in public and also send it to us at socialmedia@aamaadmiparty.org, so that the truth becomes clear between what is being attributed through the short clip and the response to it.

Shazia Ilmi's statement on the video clip | Aam Aadmi Party


----------



## Indischer

Sidak said:


>



 Yeh Rowdie kab se Aam aadmi ban gaya? 
Where is this btw? Looks like somewhere in Bangalore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Indischer said:


> Yeh Rowdie kab se Aam aadmi ban gaya?
> Where is this btw? Looks like somewhere in Bangalore.



I don't know since when he became Aam aadmi and where this pic was taken. However, following was mentioned to describe the picture & I didn't post it in earlier post: 

_I am not Raghu Ram, I am an AAM ADMI.I support AAP. Piche Poster pe mera BAAP. This Taklu AAPTARD is your Next Generation Leader, Yaa God of Cool Dudes with No Brain abusing Mothers is his Profession. "Humara Neta Kaisa ho Taklu Raghu jaisa ho". _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

Dem!god said:


> Okk....
> its like the north south influence.......
> I remember one of my south indian teacher ..... she was good.....*I wonder whom she voted this time*........



AIADMK without a shadow of doubt.

I get it...all our pronunciations are messed up, if you ask the original inventors and users of English. We had a Mallu teacher whom we used to make fun of....and she was bad at her subject. Basically, If the teacher was good at his/her job, their other imperfections would be totally ignored. If they were bad, they had it coming in these aspects.



Sidak said:


> I don't know since when he became Aam aadmi and where this pic was taken. However, following was mentioned to describe the picture & I didn't post it in earlier post:
> 
> _I am not Raghu Ram, I am an AAM ADMI.I support AAP. Piche Poster pe mera BAAP. This Taklu AAPTARD is your Next Generation Leader, Yaa God of Cool Dudes with No Brain abusing Mothers is his Profession. "Humara Neta Kaisa ho Taklu Raghu jaisa ho". _


That's a little harsh, but funny nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

*After Shazia’s video leak, JNU launches new course Bachelors of ‘Good Communalism’ | Faking News
New Delhi. *With debate about communalism peaking after Shazia Ilmi’s leaked video, where she urges Muslims to turn communal and vote for their very own Arvind Kejriwal, JNU has decided to clear the confusion and launched a new course Bachelors of Good Communalism.

After many celebrities came out and claimed that there are also degrees of communalism like good and bad communalism with Shazia belonging to the former category as what she said was in good spirit and for betterment of a particular community, JNU thought it was imperative to settle the debate once and for all and announced this course.




Shazia Ilmi’s degree certifying her as a good and noble communal.

Earlier Delhi University had launched a similar course, B. Sc (Bachelors of Secularism) to produce world class seculars.

“There are lots of bad saffron communals roaming in the society today and trying to harm the communal fabric of the country. Few such bad communals bring bad name to entire communal community,” said JNU director a self confessed good communal at the course launch gathering.

Now students can choose any of the following types of specializations and become a certified good communal.

1. *Honest Communalism:* A person resorting to communalism and issuing statements to the effect, but with self proclaimed honest intentions. Shazia Ilmi has already been awarded degree for this, based on her performance in the video.

2. *Secular Communalism:* A type where minority religion is appeased and asked to vote collectively where as majority religion is ignored and divided on caste based lines for political gains. This course will be headed by Digvijay Singh with guest lectures from Nitish Kumar.

3. *Opportunist Communalism: *A type in which leaders of Samajwadi Party, Shiv Sena etc excel; where communalism is practiced not by choice but under some political compulsions.

4. *Selective Communalism:* Communalism practiced towards all but one minority religion. Anti-sikh sentiments during Indira’s reign being the prime example of this branch of good communalism.

Besides this, JNU also intends to launch a course for bad communalism, if there is not much opposition. This course would have only 2 specializations, _India first communalism_ (where interests of all countrymen take precedent over caste or religion based appeasement) and _Development communalism_ (where development and growth is given priority than hiding behind the garb of secularism)

Meanwhile taking a cue from JNU, Mulayam Singh has decided to launch a course in UP, which will segregate rapists on the basis of good rapists and bad rapists.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458931958429401088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=500880136678418


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458973578978136064

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458973578978136064


wow... AAP's publicity hunger cell strikes again!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458974598772826112
some more nautanki...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=500880136678418



Last time during his so called REFERENDUM on Varanasi, only 7k people attended, that too 90% were brought in buses/train from DELHI 



Sidak said:


>




saley ko pero key beech me ek laat marney ka mann kar rha hai.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... AAP's publicity hunger cell strikes again!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458974598772826112
> some more nautanki...



Bahut krantikari, Bahut hi krantikari. 

PS: I tweeted your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> Tomorrow will be very important



ek seat toh me pakki kar dunga kal............................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> BJP to win Minimum 4 seats from Uttarakhand.



UK kaha sey a gya? 

Me MP ki baat kar rha tha


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Waha par bhi toh elections hona hai.


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=500880136678418



You call this crowd??
Just wait for tomorrow then you will see

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

BJP must rein in its "supporters" from attacking AAP. These acts are giving unnecessary publicity for the wrong reasons. If they wanted to protest, it would have been far better if they just showed their backs instead of showing their faces to the AAP leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Subramaniam Swamy saying 6 million voters removed from list in Maharashtra


----------



## anathema

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458931958429401088


Young Stupid Infocians who supposedly did not vote in IT capital of India. It just pisses me off !!!

Attacking Bharati is just deplorable !! If BJP cadre has done it , then it reflects extremely poor on them. Shame , utter shame !!!!! It should be strongly condemned. 

And i don't believe this is AAP's antic.


----------



## Star Wars

anathema said:


> Young Stupid Infocians who supposedly did not vote in IT capital of India. It just pisses me off !!!
> 
> Attacking Bharati is just deplorable !! If BJP cadre has done it , then it reflects extremely poor on them. Shame , utter shame !!!!! It should be strongly condemned.
> 
> And i don't believe this is AAP's antic.



A lot of names in Bangalore were removed of the voters list


----------



## wolfschanzze

Android said:


> lol look at the number of Bengalis in that list


Everywhere i see why is it that some bengalis sold their soul to left or West?Everything anti-India comes from there.A majority of their intellectuals are such.Bengal was producing freedom fighters,saints etc.How did it go full retard?


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> Subramaniam Swamy saying 6 million voters removed from list in Maharashtra


Subramaniam allegations are generally so wild that one can only believe them once they are endorsed by either court or by some credible agencies!!
I wonder how he gets all these informations!?


----------



## anathema

Had a big argument with my relatives !! Relatives are supporting AAP - they just cant bring themselves to vote for Shiv Sena ; says Shiv Sena harrowed them because they were from Kerala in 1970's (i do understand that viewpoint). They are also saying that AAP has a heavy backing atleast in their city. 

Lets see how this unfolds , atleast my folks are voting for BJP !



anathema said:


> Had a big argument with my relatives !! Relatives are supporting AAP - they just cant bring themselves to vote for Shiv Sena ; says Shiv Sena harrowed them because they were from Kerala in 1970's (i do understand that viewpoint). They are also saying that AAP has a heavy backing atleast in their city.
> 
> Lets see how this unfolds , atleast my folks are voting for BJP !



In betn if this is the sentiment amongst south Indians settled in Maharashtra - then AAP will stand to benefit !! NCP/Congress out of question.


----------



## Roybot

wolfschanzze said:


> Everywhere i see why is it that some bengalis sold their soul to left or West?Everything anti-India comes from there.A majority of their intellectuals are such.Bengal was producing freedom fighters,saints etc.How did it go full retard?



One word, "communism".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

jbond197 said:


> Subramaniam allegations are generally so wild that one can only believe them once they are endorsed by either court or by some credible agencies!!
> I wonder how he gets all these informations!?


--
its true about 70lakh voter are vanished...
even like mr.amol palekar name was missing



anathema said:


> Had a big argument with my relatives !! Relatives are supporting AAP - they just cant bring themselves to vote for Shiv Sena ; says Shiv Sena harrowed them because they were from Kerala in 1970's (i do understand that viewpoint). They are also saying that AAP has a heavy backing atleast in their city.
> 
> Lets see how this unfolds , atleast my folks are voting for BJP !
> 
> 
> 
> In betn if this is the sentiment amongst south Indians settled in Maharashtra - then AAP will stand to benefit !! NCP/Congress out of question.


--
you gave your view .. they have their view..
congrats for trying..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

wolfschanzze said:


> Everywhere i see why is it that some bengalis sold their soul to left or West?Everything anti-India comes from there.A majority of their intellectuals are such.Bengal was producing freedom fighters,saints etc.How did it go full retard?



Extreme self-hatred and lack of self-respect.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458087355635617792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Anyone from Mumbai North-Central (my constituency) here? Tomorrow it goes to polls and it looks like tricky for BJPs Poonam Mahajan. Priya Dutt is the sitting MP but most of the middle-class/ Gujjus are backing BJP. Still the support for Congis (among Andheri/ Parle slums/ minority) is huge.Every educated youngster is fed up with Congress here and lack of development but still many are reluctant to vote including some of my friends


----------



## arp2041

Tridibans said:


> Anyone from Mumbai North-Central (my constituency) here? Tomorrow it goes to polls and it looks like tricky for BJPs Poonam Mahajan. Priya Dutt is the sitting MP but most of the middle-class/ Gujjus are backing BJP. Still the support for Congis (among Andheri/ Parle slums/ minority) is huge.Every educated youngster is fed up with Congress here and lack of development but still many are reluctant to vote including some of my friends



You do what you can, rest just leave it to GOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Any comments on the crowds during Kejriwal's nomination today? 
A couple of media channels are going ga ga at the 'huge' crowds today


----------



## Tridibans

onu1886 said:


> Any comments on the crowds during Kejriwal's nomination today?
> A couple of media channels are going ga ga at the 'huge' crowds today


Half of them came by trains from Delhi. And the other half are AAP workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anathema

Tridibans said:


> Anyone from Mumbai North-Central (my constituency) here? Tomorrow it goes to polls and it looks like tricky for BJPs Poonam Mahajan. Priya Dutt is the sitting MP but most of the middle-class/ Gujjus are backing BJP. Still the support for Congis (among Andheri/ Parle slums/ minority) is huge.Every educated youngster is fed up with Congress here and lack of development but still many are reluctant to vote including some of my friends



Unfortunately Priya Dutt will win , Poonam does not have great chances ! I believe she has put in some good work also !!!


----------



## NKVD

onu1886 said:


> Any comments on the crowds during Kejriwal's nomination today?
> A couple of media channels are going ga ga at the 'huge' crowds today


Huge Crowds Its Merely 5-6 thousand People I saw the whole thing The Media Made Camera Angle such A way that It will Look Like Big thingNo upper Angle picture was taken only few Front and Side angle were taken



Guynextdoor2 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=500880136678418


Only Front angle or Rear Angle of the Camera view is Taken were is Wider Angle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

Guynextdoor2 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=500880136678418



Fantastic! Now I am assured that Muslim vote will get split in Varanasi (between AAP and Congis).

Bahut khub mere Kejru. You are doing your job well


----------



## NKVD

MST said:


> Fantastic! Now I am assured that Muslim vote will get split in Varanasi (between AAP and Congis).
> Bahut khub mere Kejru. You are doing your job well


Arei these guys are Not even Voters these all are Aap party workers


----------



## MST

NKVD said:


> Arei these guys are Not even Voters these all are Aap party workers



Yes thats true. But this is required. This is the only way the Muslims will vote for Kejru is if they can see that he can challenge Modi. And this nomination drama even with outsiders is a good demonstration. Otherwise all muslims would have voted for Congi Rai. Now they will be confused and their votes will surely split.


----------



## Tridibans

MST said:


> Yes thats true. But this is required. This is the only way the Muslims will vote for Kejru is if they can see that he can challenge Modi. And this nomination drama even with outsiders is a good demonstration. Otherwise all muslims would have voted for Congi Rai. Now they will be confused and their votes will surely split.



While I am all for India's democratic constitution and secularism (being a Bengali, the self proclaimed seculars we are ) isn't it ironic that in such a huge and diverse country like India, the way our minority brothers vote decide the fate of our national elections even if the majority wants otherwise ? Its weird but sad as everyone is after this 'vote bank' and the majority are of no use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

MST said:


> Yes thats true. But this is required. This is the only way the Muslims will vote for Kejru is if they can see that he can challenge Modi. And this nomination drama even with outsiders is a good demonstration. Otherwise all muslims would have voted for Congi Rai. Now they will be confused and their votes will surely split.


No Muslims will Neither vote for congress As Ajay Rai had a rivalry with Mukhtar Ansari Great known Muslim Figure They will Either opt for BSP this time.Even muslims voting as whole will not Effect Much in Varanasi.Muslims were Polarized Last time Also Still M.m Joshi win the Election in 2009


----------



## Indrani

*Check out the new post by MediaCrooks on Crucifying India.*


----------



## kaykay

NKVD said:


> No Muslims will Neither vote for congress As Ajay Rai had a rivalry with Mukhtar Ansari Great known Muslim Figure They will Either opt for BSP this time.Even muslims voting as whole will not Effect Much in Varanasi.Muslims were Polarized Last time Also Still M.m Joshi win the Election in 2009


Thats true. Mukhtar Ansari is seen as anti-bhumihar(ajay rai's caste and mine caste too) in Purvanchal as he was the one who killed MLA Krishnanand Rai and also accuse of killing Ajay Rai's brother Brijesh Rai.
Anyway rest assured, Bhumihars will never support Ajay Rai fully(like they did last time).
60% Bhumihars will support Modi and 40% to Ajay Rai.


----------



## Android

Tridibans said:


> Anyone from Mumbai North-Central (my constituency) here? Tomorrow it goes to polls and it looks like tricky for BJPs Poonam Mahajan. Priya Dutt is the sitting MP but most of the middle-class/ Gujjus are backing BJP. Still the support for Congis (among Andheri/ Parle slums/ minority) is huge.Every educated youngster is fed up with Congress here and lack of development but still many are reluctant to vote including some of my friends



I live in Andheri and its part of NW not NC constituency. Here its also a little difficult for ShivSena due to MNS factor but let's hope AAP, SP, BSP can split some Muslim votes away from Congress, Christians admire firmly behind Congress but the big Gujarati Population in Mumbai holds holds the key for NDA


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... AAP's publicity hunger cell strikes again!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458974598772826112
> some more nautanki...



Inko pata nahin hai in sab cheez se hum UP-Bihar wale garam hote hain. Logon ko pata chal gaya ki shuruat ho gayi hai to ek-ek AAP wale ko pakar pakar de dhoyenge... Yeh saara victimhood wali mentality metro mein chalti hain.

Just had a chat with a friend from Banaras. He was saying : "AUr kootna chahiye tha. Koi baat nahin hai. Abhi to polling mein time hai. Ab jab shuru ho gaya hai to hum bhi haath saaf karenge"..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onu1886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458910710504767488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458913923110936576
What snobs...The english media has openly declared itself as the only credible one. 
The rest are trash apparently. Modi is causing such heartburn amongst the pseudo seculars

Reactions: Like Like:

7


----------



## MST

Tridibans said:


> While I am all for India's democratic constitution and secularism (being a Bengali, the self proclaimed seculars we are ) isn't it ironic that in such a huge and diverse country like India, the way our minority brothers vote decide the fate of our national elections even if the majority wants otherwise ? Its weird but sad as everyone is after this 'vote bank' and the majority are of no use.



Actually 16% Muslims are the biggest homogenous block of voters in the country after Dalits. 

Maybe you forgot that there is no monolithic entity called Hindus. There are Brahmins, Kshatriyas, Vaishya, Jats, Dalits, Yadavs, Lingayats, Vokalingas, Reddys etc. etc. In every state Hindus have been divided by the politicians. We have been destroyed by our politicians who continue to use the British divide and rule policy. And the irony is that they have fooled us for 60 years and we continue to be fooled and I don't see that changing.



jha said:


> Inko pata nahin hai in sab cheez se hum UP-Bihar wale garam hote hain. Logon ko pata chal gaya ki shuruat ho gayi hai to ek-ek AAP wale ko pakar pakar de dhoyenge... Yeh saara victimhood wali mentality metro mein chalti hain.
> 
> Just had a chat with a friend from Banaras. He was saying : "AUr kootna chahiye tha. Koi baat nahin hai. Abhi to polling mein time hai. Ab jab shuru ho gaya hai to hum bhi haath saaf karenge"..



Badi kushi hui pornnath Bharti ki pitai ki baat sun ke 



NKVD said:


> No Muslims will Neither vote for congress As Ajay Rai had a rivalry with Mukhtar Ansari Great known Muslim Figure They will Either opt for BSP this time.Even muslims voting as whole will not Effect Much in Varanasi.Muslims were Polarized Last time Also Still M.m Joshi win the Election in 2009



Well its not entirely true. Muslims will vote the candidate who can defeat Modi. And this time its Ajay Rai. Thats the reason Ansari withdrew. The only reason congress still survives in UP is because of Muslim vote. BSP is not a player. Game is between Modi and Rai with Kejru doing his job of cutting Muslim votes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

To All,
phase 6 
General Election Dates Announced from April 7 to May 12, Counting on May 16 2014 | Map in News
voters please vote and vote for India .. nothing less nothing more..
only one day can change your and your children's entire life for good or bad..
Best of Luck...

For Mumbai...
you saw 26/11 .. you saw bomb blast in train..
you saw accidents in train due to overcrowding..
you saw rapes in mumbai..
you saw many more..

now time to act 
VOTE tomorrow...
improve your record 

IF you dont act tomorrow please ready to see more of incident mentioned above ..


----------



## wolfschanzze

anathema said:


> Young Stupid Infocians who supposedly did not vote in IT capital of India. It just pisses me off !!!
> 
> Attacking Bharati is just deplorable !! If BJP cadre has done it , then it reflects extremely poor on them. Shame , utter shame !!!!! It should be strongly condemned.
> 
> And i don't believe this is AAP's antic.


IT Carries a trait of AAP attacks, break windows of car, rip one button of sleeves and say they got beaten.perfect script and execution.If so many people chased him and beat him up why wasnt he so grievously injured? he didnt even had a scratch except for a button torn.Earlier they found out those who thrashed aap in front of media were quickly exposed as aap members by media later on,So now this new tactic of complain they got beaten to media and blame it on BJP cadre .hey nobody saw those guys faces so no one would try to recognize if the culprit was aap member.



Roybot said:


> One word, "communism".


Exactly Communists made them totally bankrupt in wealth and intellectual wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Inko pata nahin hai in sab cheez se hum UP-Bihar wale garam hote hain. Logon ko pata chal gaya ki shuruat ho gayi hai to ek-ek AAP wale ko pakar pakar de dhoyenge... Yeh saara victimhood wali mentality metro mein chalti hain.
> 
> Just had a chat with a friend from Banaras. He was saying : "AUr kootna chahiye tha. Koi baat nahin hai. Abhi to polling mein time hai. Ab jab shuru ho gaya hai to hum bhi haath saaf karenge"..


& again AAP decides not to file an FIR against the attackers. Makes one wonder if it's part of the deal.


----------



## jha

AAP supporters peacefully tearing a Modi poster and Kejri ignoring them. Peacefully..



JanjaWeed said:


> & again AAP decides not to file an FIR against the attackers. Makes one wonder if it's part of the deal.



Police would have caught those people and the truth would have come out. They would have to pay for bails also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Yeh Somnath Bharti ke saaray kaarname cameras ke agay hi kyon hotay hein!!

Is he addicted to cameras like kejru?


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> AAP supporters peacefully tearing a Modi poster and Kejri ignoring them. Peacefully..
> 
> 
> 
> Police would have caught those people and the truth would have come out. They would have to pay for bails also.


Seems AAPtards need more donation. They do this before polling days to play some victimhood and raise donations at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Yeh Somnath Bharti ke saaray kaarname cameras ke agay hi kyon hotay hein!!
> 
> Is he addicted to cameras like kejru too??


Media is AAP's oxygen. Now that electronic media is too busy bashing Modi & bigging up Priyanka Gandhi... AAP seems to be feeling left out. Whenever there is an urge to seek attention.. they always come out with these kinda nautanki. It's getting quite obvious off late!


----------



## onu1886

https://twitter.com/advancedmaushi/status/45887426793373696

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

onu1886 said:


> https://twitter.com/advancedmaushi/status/45887426793373696




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458874267933736961
here... embedded it for you!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

All members please Whatsapp this pic to all your contacts in Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @GreenFoe @Android @jha @onu1886 @Indischer @chak de INDIA @levina @Sidak others............

A must read guys................................THIS MAN DESERVES WHAT HE ASPIRES FOR!!!

Q: Are you reaching out to Muslims?
Modi: I’m reaching out to Indians

Narendra Modi has been excelling himself in the series of interviews he has been giving to prominent media platforms. The clarity and strength of conviction with which he speaks is a lesson for many who aspire to office or presume it’s their birth right, by virtue of being members of the Nehru household, to rule India.

On Tuesday evening Modi appeared on ABP News channel’s ‘Ghoshnapatra’ programme. He answered a range of questions, some stale and predictable, some sharp and refreshingly new. His answers to two questions stand out for their sincerity and simplicity, devoid of the sophistry that marks such assertions by politicians.

I am reproducing below the two questions and Modi’s replies. The interview was conducted in Hindi; what appears below is a quick translation into English:

ABP News: Are Muslims scared of you? You look at people who support you and the one ones who don’t from the same lens. BJP leader Giriraj Singh said Modi’s critics should go to Pakistan. What do you have to say about that?

Modi: Nobody can agree with those (Giriraj Singh’s) comments. My 2002 speech after winning the election would be in your library. After the 2002 victory, I thanked the electorate at Maninagar that evening. I thanked people who voted for the BJP, I thanked those who voted against the BJP… I said this Government is for the people who voted for BJP, those who voted against the BJP and also those who didn’t vote. My Government’s mantra, and I repeated this thrice, is abhayam, abhayam and abhayam. You can check the 2002 tape.

ABP News: It seems you are trying to increase your rapport with the Muslim community…

Modi: I am trying my best to reach out to 100 crore Indians. This is part of my responsibility and I must do it. My primary job is to reach out to every citizen in every State.

ABP News: In that even the Muslim community is there?

Modi: I understand only one thing – that they are Indians and my brothers. You can give it any colour. This kind of language … what is being used … has ruined the nation. I don’t care if I lose the election but I will never succumb to such a sick mindset… (of seeing Indians as Hindus, Muslims, etc.)


Kanchan Gupta - Q: Are you reaching out to Muslims?Modi:... | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dem!god

Indischer said:


> AIADMK without a shadow of doubt.
> 
> I get it...all our pronunciations are messed up, if you ask the original inventors and users of English. We had a Mallu teacher whom we used to make fun of....and she was bad at her subject. Basically, *If the teacher was good at his/her job, their other imperfections would be totally ignored.* If they were bad, they had it coming in these aspects.
> .


lol....I wasn't talking abt her teaching style....but her beauty....she was good.....u know.....
and she used to spell M and YEM.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Welcome to gunda raaj of NDA


----------



## jiki

Prometheus said:


> Welcome to gunda raaj of NDA



Which phone may a samsung one may be note 3 right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Prometheus said:


> Welcome to gunda raaj of NDA



You should charge your phone, I get jittery when mine goes below 60%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Bhagwant mann (AAP candidate from Sangrur) ............travelling in the broken down govt bus .....lol.....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=546105142177129





Ex-DGP (Jail) of Punjab ....told press that he was going to raid a Akali minister ( Read - Ranuke) in case related to drug smmugling at the tip off from "IB" but Badal stopped him from taking any action....


----------



## jha

This guy is hilarious... Hahaha..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459047082792218624
One more...  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459036124984655872

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

They have turned Punjab into crying , begging Punjab - Bhagwant Mann


----------



## AugenBlick

Introducing the Epic RaGa collection brought to you by AugenBlick™




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203874306555948




@Sidak @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @arp2041 @Android @jha and others
Also our very own @cheekybird
Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MST

Govt getting set to announce Lt Gen Dalbir Singh Suhag as next Army chief

As I said sometime back this shameless govt. can do anything. Should Lame duck caretaker govt. announce posting like this?


----------



## Indischer

MST said:


> Govt getting set to announce Lt Gen Dalbir Singh Suhag as next Army chief
> 
> As I said sometime back this shameless govt. can do anything. Should Lame duck caretaker govt. announce posting like this?


When they are delegating so many of their duties to the next Govt, might as well have deferred on this issue. I guess Lt Gen Suhag is in the good books of both COAS and MoD.


----------



## Prometheus

new song by Jaaved jafari gone viral................check out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Prometheus said:


> new song by Jaaved jafari gone viral................check out


Not bad!


----------



## wolfschanzze

Ravi Nair said:


> The bar wasn't set by me.
> 
> It was a collective effort.


Btw is that Thanos from Marvel comics in you profile pic?



somnath said:


> I am a fakir, will run campaign on your money, Kejriwal says in Varanasi - The Times of India


Bhai tum Somnath Bharati toh nahin ho? Thread kholte ho aur bhaag jaate ho, like our Batman Advocate Somnath Bharati.


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458917766737563648


Thappad proof shielding lol


----------



## AugenBlick

Jamaat-e-Islami Hind issues list of preferred candidates to check 'communal forces' - The Times of India
NEW DELHI: Jamaat-e-Islami Hind has put out a list of candidates in order to ensure consolidation of Muslims in favour of those who are in the best position to defeat "communal and fascist forces". 

The candidates recommended by the Islamic outfit belong to Congress and other non-NDA parties including AAP, SP, BSP, RJD, Trinamool Congress, Left Front, JD(U) and NCP. 

Although Jamaat did not mention BJP, the reference to "communal and fascist" forces is seen as meant for the Narendra Modi-led party. 

In one case, in Amravati constituency in Maharashtra, Jamaat has asked its supporters to exercise the "NOTA" option since it found no candidates to be suitable. 

The list may interest political circles and observers also because it brings out the estimate of Jamaat — an outfit with a countrywide network — about which of the non-BJP party in a given constituency is likely to get more Hindu votes and, therefore, is best equipped to defeat saffron nominees. Going by the estimate, SP fits the bill in UP while Mamata Banerjee remains far ahead of Left Front in West Bengal. In Bihar, Nitish Kumar, who broke with BJP over Modi's projection as PM, is trailing far behind his secular rival, the Congress-RJD combine. 

Another organization, Jamiat Ulama-i-Hind, the largest body of Sunni Muslim clerics, has also appealed for support to "secular" candidates but has refrained from putting out a list. "We are asking people to vote for candidates who are secular and promote communal harmony," said a JuH leader. 

So far, the Jamaat has recommended candidates in 32 out of 80 parliamentary constituencies in UP. In 17 of these seats, the JiH supports SP candidates, including in Kairana adjoining Muzaffarnagar where many villages were hit by riots last September. 

In Baghpat, JiH supports the SP candidate pitted against RLD chief Ajit Singh. However, in Mathura, Jamaat has recommended Singh's son Jayant Chaudhary. 

The JiH has supported BSP in eight seats, including Qadir Rana in Muzaffarnagar who is accused of provocative speeches ahead of the riots. 

The JiH also recommended Congress candidates in three of the 32 seats, including Salman Khurshid in Farrukhabad and Imran Masood in Saharanpur, hauled up for "hate speech" by the Election Commission. 

In Bihar, the JiH has recommended candidates in six seats, including JD(U) in Munger, Nalanda and Arrah. In the remaining, its a choice between RJD and Congress. 

In West Bengal, JiH recommended candidates in 34 out of 42 Lok Sabha seats. While expressing support for Trinamool Congress in most seats, JiH has recommended Left Front candidates in five seats. 

In Delhi, JiH recommended support for AAP candidates in five of the seven parliamentary constituencies. 

In Maharashtra, it's mostly a toss-up between Congress and NCP with a few AAP and Welfare Party candidates thrown in. "It is time to decide whether we will have democracy or fascism, communal harmony or communal conflict, broad-mindedness or narrow-mindedness. Even a small mistake can throw us thousands of miles from our destination," said Nusrat Ali,JiH national secretary general. 

In Jharkhand, the JiH recommended candidates in four seats — Lohardaga, Chatra, Palamu and Koderma. Of these, JiH has expressed support for Congress candidates in Lohardaga and Chatra, RJD in Palamu and JVM in Koderma. 

JiH leaders explained the decision to bring out the list of their preferred candidates by saying that the country was passing through "a very critical and decisive moment". 

"It must be our endeavour that secular votes do not get divided and split, else interests of the country, minorities and weaker sections would be endangered," Nusrat Ali said. 

"We don't support any party, but look for candidates with democratic values, good character and free from corruption," said Mohammed Ahmad, JiH national secretary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Indischer said:


> He doesn't seem to be having a drink either(not that he does not drink, mind you). And it can also be because of his canvassing and campaigning activities that he's having dinner so late in the night.
> 
> Pappu is not the right candidate for the job. But how right is it to criticize every activity of his?


He deserves the same treatment Congress been hounding Namo for 12 years.



Dem!god said:


>


South Indians ki Accent ki Mazzak uda rahe ho?
Never had such teacher who said YUM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Star Wars said:


> Its more like they are turning Christianity into Hinduism , it might backfire on them considering how far they will go ...


Everything has collateral damage,You must know the dwindling Sunday Mass membership got them worried, so they are harvesting new souls to keep their numbers up and funnily its those Neo Converts who go on full attack against their former religion which they left 2 months ago i seen this phenomenon.Indoctrination!
These neo converts come back as old friends and say please come to my church once.Etc.They persuade as though its some sort of party etc. and you need to see it etc. and they get some sort of enjoyment when some non christian friends attends their church.Apparently they think they booked their ticket to heaven by spreading the GOOD WORD AND TRUTH! just like Jihadis believe in 72 virgins after death.The same thing here but more subtle.Once over a year they shun all hindu festivals and etc. and try to convert rest of the family. 
The modus operandi of them is first they find out about your family, then target the loopholes.
1)Money first
2)If its a teenager Flirting by Girls in congregations is encouraged, who later turn out to be devout evangelists.
3)Job(Its as permanent as your conversion capacity per month).1st year is stable and then you need to convert in order to continue or lose it and convert can be your own parents and family,doesnt matter, they need the count.

White people are leaving in droves and becoming agnostic or without religion,They find fascination for hinduism,pagan,wicca, norse mythology etc.History comes around.So therefore the overdrive of Joshua project and to address their attrition numbers.
Those techniques work on some people but not all.


----------



## wolfschanzze

indiatester said:


> BJP must rein in its "supporters" from attacking AAP. These acts are giving unnecessary publicity for the wrong reasons. If they wanted to protest, it would have been far better if they just showed their backs instead of showing their faces to the AAP leaders.


He deserved it, cos he used Modi ki maa ki and abused Modis Mother etc. In that altercation as what my friends told me.You just dont use Maa ki galli against a popular leader in election time in rally and get away with it.I think this was done deliberately to divert Shazia Ilmis Communal expose.So that coming days this attack will be highlighted and Shazia ilmi video sidelined.



jbond197 said:


> Subramaniam allegations are generally so wild that one can only believe them once they are endorsed by either court or by some credible agencies!!
> I wonder how he gets all these informations!?


He doesnt make allegations unless hes ready to defend them.



Tridibans said:


> While I am all for India's democratic constitution and secularism (being a Bengali, the self proclaimed seculars we are ) isn't it ironic that in such a huge and diverse country like India, the way our minority brothers vote decide the fate of our national elections even if the majority wants otherwise ? Its weird but sad as everyone is after this 'vote bank' and the majority are of no use.


Then Unite them,Make them as one!No caste only Hindus! Period!Everyone in india Rishi Santaan. Gotras etc. link your family trees to that particular rishi,So.Caste is nothing,Valmiki Became a Maharishi etc.Shukra Maharishi was Rajaguru of Rakshasas.Lord parashuram became a warrior from brahmin at that time.When we are united Nothing can break us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

jha said:


> Inko pata nahin hai in sab cheez se hum UP-Bihar wale garam hote hain. Logon ko pata chal gaya ki shuruat ho gayi hai to ek-ek AAP wale ko pakar pakar de dhoyenge... Yeh saara victimhood wali mentality metro mein chalti hain.
> 
> Just had a chat with a friend from Banaras. He was saying : "AUr kootna chahiye tha. Koi baat nahin hai. Abhi to polling mein time hai. Ab jab shuru ho gaya hai to hum bhi haath saaf karenge"..


Jha saab behti ganga mein aap bhi haath dho lo 



kaykay said:


> Seems AAPtards need more donation. They do this before polling days to play some victimhood and raise donations at the same time.


There is a thing called "Munchausen Syndrome By Proxy" its a big thing in west.AAP perfectly fits that syndrome!


----------



## wolfschanzze

Prometheus said:


> They have turned Punjab into crying , begging Punjab - Bhagwant Mann


Seriously Congress Divided our state just for some seats.We had the best development around,They stalled it for 10 years and Divided our state cos they were doing hard maths with same people who speak same language.
We were the first ones who fought for formation on basis of Linguistic states and all states were later formed linguistically after us.Your Drug woes are shite compared!We too have drugs ,Nigerians and others selling drugs.But did we complain? NO!
Its your craving for more after booze that makes you do drugs.Please stop your drug BS yeah you got Heroin, we already have cocaine, are we affected were not!So why this Whining about drugs? In Rajasthan Opium is legal in some places are they complaining like you?Wtf,Cannabis Indica grows wild in India.You and your sorry bleeding heart!



AugenBlick said:


> Introducing the Epic RaGa collection brought to you by AugenBlick™
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203874306555948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @arp2041 @Android @jha and others
> Also our very own @cheekybird
> Enjoy


Bhai yeh youtube pe daal de Share hogi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

wolfschanzze said:


> Everything has collateral damage,You must know the dwindling Sunday Mass membership got them worried, so they are harvesting new souls to keep their numbers up and funnily its those Neo Converts who go on full attack against their former religion which they left 2 months ago i seen this phenomenon.Indoctrination!
> These neo converts come back as old friends and say please come to my church once.Etc.They persuade as though its some sort of party etc. and you need to see it etc. and they get some sort of enjoyment when some non christian friends attends their church.Apparently they think they booked their ticket to heaven by spreading the GOOD WORD AND TRUTH! just like Jihadis believe in 72 virgins after death.The same thing here but more subtle.Once over a year they shun all hindu festivals and etc. and try to convert rest of the family.
> The modus operandi of them is first they find out about your family, then target the loopholes.
> 1)Money first
> 2)If its a teenager Flirting by Girls in congregations is encouraged, who later turn out to be devout evangelists.
> 3)Job(Its as permanent as your conversion capacity per month).1st year is stable and then you need to convert in order to continue or lose it and convert can be your own parents and family,doesnt matter, they need the count.
> 
> White people are leaving in droves and becoming agnostic or without religion,They find fascination for hinduism,pagan,wicca, norse mythology etc.History comes around.So therefore the overdrive of Joshua project and to address their attrition numbers.
> Those techniques work on some people but not all.



It reminds me of a joke. There was this sardarji living in a Christian neighbourhood who used to cook barbecue with chicken every Sunday morning and the delicious smell attracted the church goers who had started skipping church to eat at his house. This worried the father and he thought that best way to stop this was to convert the sardarji to Christianity so that he did not disturb the congregation. 

He went to sardarji's home and told him about Jesus Christ and then sprinkled holy water on him saying "You were born a Sikh, You have lived a Sikh, but now I have sprinkled holy water on you and so now you are a Christian "

Next Sunday just before mass again Sardarji started his barbecue. The father went to his home to remind him that he was now a Christian and should therefore come to church. He found Sardarji sprinkling holy water on a chicken and saying "You were born a chicken, you died a chicken, but yaara now I have sprinkled holy water on you so now you are Paneer Tikka"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Voted for ShivSena

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anonymus

wolfschanzze said:


> Seriously Congress Divided our state just for some seats.We had the best development around,They stalled it for 10 years and Divided our state cos they were doing hard maths with same people who speak same language.
> We were the first ones who fought for formation on basis of Linguistic states and all states were later formed linguistically after us.Your Drug woes are shite compared!We too have drugs ,Nigerians and others selling drugs.But did we complain? NO!
> Its your craving for more after booze that makes you do drugs.Please stop your drug BS yeah you got Heroin, we already have cocaine, are we affected were not!So why this Whining about drugs? In Rajasthan Opium is legal in some places are they complaining like you?Wtf,Cannabis Indica grows wild in India.You and your sorry bleeding heart!



That is the basic point that Punjabi's crying about Drug problem are not understanding. Is is a social problem which has origin in Punjabi culture which eulogizes loutish and uncouth behaviour and consider being drunk/stoned as manly.

How can political party that too in a lok sabha election do something about it!

It is not that drug dealers are forcing people to consume drugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

wolfschanzze said:


> He deserved it, cos he used Modi ki maa ki and abused Modis Mother etc. In that altercation as what my friends told me.You just dont use Maa ki galli against a popular leader in election time in rally and get away with it.I think this was done deliberately to divert Shazia Ilmis Communal expose.So that coming days this attack will be highlighted and Shazia ilmi video sidelined.


Some one should upload those videos. The only thing we get to see on the "secular independent media" is goons beating up Somnath Bharati. Lies must be countered immediately. Its only people at the ground who know the truth. Rest of us get what is being told to us.
Thanks for getting us the truth!


----------



## jbond197

One lakh supporters expected to join Modi as he files papers - The Times of India


----------



## Android

jbond197 said:


> One lakh supporters expected to join Modi as he files papers - The Times of India



Let's see will Congress dare to raise his Marital status issue again


----------



## cloud_9

anonymus said:


> That is the basic point that Punjabi's crying about Drug problem are not understanding. Is is a social problem which has origin in Punjabi culture which eulogizes loutish and uncouth behaviour and consider being drunk/stoned as manly.
> 
> How can political party that too in a lok sabha election do something about it!
> 
> It is not that drug dealers are forcing people to consume drugs.


Haha!The oracle spoke 

May the lord throw the Punjabis and their shit hole Punjab out of the Union of India so that the rest of the India can be saved from these uncouth creatures.Hopefully the pure souls can be saved from the unsavory culture from the shit lands of North.

Ameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459145578899726336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

*BJP working on rejig plan for gas pricing, exploration policy*

Sanjay Dutta,TNN | Apr 24, 2014, 12.37 AM IST

NEW DELHI: Away from the heat and dust of electioneering, the BJP's Energy Cell has settled down to unclutter policy for oil hunters, confident that the party will form the next government at the Centre.

The initial contours of the cell's manual for a BJP-led government's oil minister indicate pressing the pause button on the 10th round of exploration block auctions, cleaning up grey areas in policy and contracts with a simple, transparent and well-regulated cost-recovery model and reworking gas pricing.

The thinking, sources said, is to fix gas pricing issue and resolve disputes with explorers quickly so that decision-making does not become hostage to controversy like it has happened in the wake of Reliance Industries Ltd's continued skirmish with the oil ministry under S Jaipal Reddy and M Veerappa Moily.

The cell is also toying with the idea of different pricing regimes for various types of blocks — onland, shallow water and deep water. The gas pricing formula is to be tweaked for a price that would satisfy the power and fertilizer units without eliciting allegations of extending windfall benefit to producers.

Undoubtedly, these ideas would be debated and examined in the government and industry in detail before being accepted as policy - if the BJP forms the government. Narendra Taneja, the cell's national convenor, declined to comment on its working except saying India's E&P sector was in a "big mess".

"There is lack of transparency. Companies are sick of hurdles and delays over decisions. Some big names are packing their bags. Even in the blocks that were bid out, there is no activity in the deepwater blocks. What is the point of launching another round of auction? The need is to fix the existing ones before offering new ones," Taneja said.

"Let us not forget that more than 55% of India's sedimentary areas is in deep water. That is where we must concentrate. The new government must first facilitate action on all the allotted deepwater blocks. If that means postponing the NELP-X by a few months, so be it," Taneja added.

Oil minister M Veerappa Moily on January 12 launched the primer for 10th round of block auctions by showcasing 46 concessions. This was done in spite of an air of uncertainty created by contradictory recommendations from two panels under C Rangarajan and Vijay Kelkar.

Rangarajan recommended switching from the present production-sharing regime to royalty-sharing model that is seen leaving little room for dispute or controversy over recovery of costs by operators like in the case of RIL's KG-D6 block. Kelkar endorsed the present regime, reflecting the opinion that royalty-sharing is not an attractive model for a low-prospectivity country like India.

Gas pricing and the ministry's dispute with Reliance has hogged the election campaign. Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party and Left leader Gurudas Dasgupta have been going to town against the government'' move to double gas prices from April in line with a pricing regime suggested by the Rangarajan panel.

BJP working on rejig plan for gas pricing, exploration policy - The Times of India

It's good that BJP have already started finding solutions for mess created by UPA in previous 10yrs. Hope they continue to do so and be quick on other issues after coming to power as well

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaykay

18% turnout in UP till 9 AM. 14% in Tamilnadu till 9 AM.


----------



## $@rJen

I just voted for NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459180893047750656
Very early trends but not a good news.. Hopefully the situation will change in few hours..



sarjenprabhu said:


> I just voted for NaMo



You are in TN. right?


----------



## kaykay

sarjenprabhu said:


> I just voted for NaMo


Kaha vote dala? Kaun sa state and whats situation there?



jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459180893047750656
> Very early trends but not a good news.. Hopefully the situation will change in few hours..
> 
> 
> 
> You are in TN. right?


In Bihar, today's polling will se 50:50 between BJP and RJD. But next phases will again tilted towards BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

My relatives voted for shivsena ... andheri,dadar ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jbond197 said:


> One lakh supporters expected to join Modi as he files papers - The Times of India




Buddy, I dont care how many.

All I want is Kejri should lose his deposit.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Voted Go Namo Go

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

wolfschanzze said:


> He deserved it, cos he used Modi ki maa ki and abused Modis Mother etc. In that altercation as what my friends told me.You just dont use Maa ki galli against a popular leader in election time in rally and get away with it.I think this was done deliberately to divert Shazia Ilmis Communal expose.So that coming days this attack will be highlighted and Shazia ilmi video sidelined.



Agreed. But our guys need to be patient. We still have 4 rounds to go. Media dogs are waiting for a bone of news to divert the issue.

You can see how deliberately the media dogs diverted the issue from development to communal.

First objective, let us form the govt by current NDA.

Then decimate AAPCong in Delhi assembly polls to be held later.

Wipe out a disease called as AAP from our country.

Till den our focus should remain NDA 272+



onu1886 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458910710504767488



All the other journos are useless and dumbs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Around 2.5 lakhs people are waiting for Narendra Modi in Varanasi to welcome him.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459197102137298944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

**
*Modi blogs action plan for Varanasi before filing nomination.*

Hours before filing his nomination papers from Varanasi in one of the most keenly watched contests in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections, the Bharatiya Janata Party's prime ministerial pick Narendra Modi praised the "glorious past" and talked about the "glorious future" of the holy city in a blog.

Modi talked about creating state-of-the-art tourist and infrastructure facilities for Varanasi, commitment to clean the Ganga, address the issues of cleanliness in the temple town and to make the weavers of Varanasi become "our pride at the world level".

"With the blessings of Lord Vishwanath and inspired by the legacy of a glorious past, we set out to create a magnificent future for Varanasi," he wrote.


He also sought the support and blessings of the people of Varanasi.

"Bless me so that I can restore this glorious city to its prime and so that I can bring a sea of change in the lives of people of Varanasi and Poorvanchal so that this region once again becomes the focal point of our nation’s development and our proud culture."

The Gujarat chief minister will fly in to the temple town and attended a string of events, including paying tributes to the BHU founder Madan Mohan Malviya, BR Ambedkar, Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel and Swami Vivekanand.

Before filing his papers, Modi, who is also contesting from Vadodara in his home state, will hold a 2.5-km long roadshow. He would move in an open rath, a Tata 407 vehicle likely, through congested lanes with local *BJP leaders helping the police* in regulating the crowd, security sources said.


----------



## Roybot

kaykay said:


> Around 2.5 lakhs people are waiting for Narendra Modi in Varanasi to welcome him.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459197102137298944



The crowd in Banaras today is massive, this seems more like a victory rally not a nomination rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Roybot said:


> The crowd in Banaras today is massive, this seems more like a victory rally not a nomination rally.


You can understand whats going to happen to candidates against Modi. I hope all AAPtards are watching TVs(including Kejribabu). Lols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Someone please post pics of crowds in Varanasi.Pleeejj.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459210006487785472


----------



## Fawkes

State of media in India. Army's perspective.

General V.K. Singh


A Kashmiri Separatist, a MSM News
Reporter and a tough Para-
Commando were captured by
terrorists in Kashmir.
The Chief of the terrorists told them
he'd grant each of them
one last request before they were
beheaded in front of a Camera.
The Kashmiri Separatist said,'Well,
before I die I want to drink a last
cup of Kahwah (Kashmiri Green-Tea)
.'
The Chief nodded to an underling
who left and returned with the
Kahwa. The Kashmiri Separatist
drank it all and said, 'Now I can die
content.'
Now the Chief turned towards the
News-reporter and repeated the
same question - "What is your last
wish before you die?"
The News-reporter said - "I'm a
reporter to the end. I want to take
out my Camcorder and describe the
scene here and what's about to
happen.
Maybe, someday, someone will
watch it and know the Truth.
The Chief directed an aide to hand
over the Camcorder and the
reporter dictated her comments.
She then said, "Now I can die
happy.."
The Chief turned to the Commando
and asked - "And now, Army Dog,
what is your final wish?"
'Punch me hard,' said the Para-
Commando.
"What?" - asked the Chief, surprised
a bit- " You dare to mock us? "
"No, I'm NOT kidding. I want you to
punch me as hard as you can'
insisted the Para-Commando.
"With pleasure" - replied the
Terrorists' Chief, grinning from face
to face.
The Terrorists' Chief then punches
the Commando so hard that he falls
back a couple of feet on his back.
But as the Commando touches the
ground, he rolls over, pulls a 9 mm
Silenced pistol hidden in his boots
and shoots the Chief dead.
In the resulting confusion, he
emptied his Pistol on six terrorists,
then with his knife he slashed the
throat of one, and with an AK-47,
which he took from one of the
already dead terrorists, sprayed the
rest of the terrorists killing the
remainder.
In a flash, all of the Terrorists
including their Chief, were dead.
As the soldier was untying the
Kashmiri Separatist and the
reporter, they asked him - 'Why
didn't you just shoot them all in the
first place? Why did you ask him to
punch him?
'Because' replied the soldier, 'if I
had fired the First Shot, you two
would have reported that I was the
aggressor and the root cause of all
the blood shedding in Kashmir !!'

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459212662182662144


----------



## MST

Unbelievable are the scenes in Varanasi. Watching live.


----------



## halupridol

badi garmi hai,,,,,,have been waiting for more thn an hour to cast my vote,,,,,,voter turnout is huge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

halupridol said:


> badi garmi hai,,,,,,have been waiting for more thn an hour to cast my vote,,,,,,voter turnout is huge



bhai line vale sab ko bol do "" aab ki baar modi sarkar ""

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459215155528613888


----------



## Fawkes

MST said:


> Unbelievable are the scenes in Varanasi. Watching live.


Which channel?


----------



## AugenBlick

Fawkes said:


> Which channel?


Here-
times now right now- Live
Live TV | Watch Times Now, Zoom TV, ET Now News Online - Indiatimes Live


----------



## GreenFoe

@jha @JanjaWeed
*Constituency Report 01: Mumbai North and Katihar(11am Exitpoll)*
Posted : 6:20 am, April 24, 2014 by admin





*Mumbai North*

This is a seat that BJP has lost the last two times mainly due to north-Indian vote consolidation against BJP. In 2009, there was the additional burden of Raj Thackeray for BJP’s Ram Naik. In the last election, despite leading in 3 assembly segments, BJP had lost this seat mainly due to MNS taking away a big section of the traditional saffron vote. Congress had romped home just by taking pole position in Kandivali region.





This time there is a direct fight between Sanjay Nirupam and Gopal Shetty of the BJP here in Mumbai North. We are strategically tracking some swing polling booths to get an idea of how is the fight shaping up. For instance, Malad West assembly segment, in the 2009 election, Sanjay Nirupam had got 5 out of every 10 votes or every alternate in practical terms. What is happening this time? Although it is too early, the first indicators are that BJP’s Gopal Shetty is leading in the swing assembly segments. Interestingly he seems to be doing well even in Congress strongholds, but these are very early trends with just about 150 Data points.





*Katihar*

This is a seat which BJP had won narrowly in 2009 by defeating NCP stalwart Tariq Anwar who had been an MP from here in the past. While BJP had taken Katihar, Manihari and Barari assembly segments, Tariq Anwar had led in Pranpur, Kadwa and Balrampur assembly segments in 2009. In the end analysis Katihar, Balrampur and Kadwa assembly segments will decide who wins this time around and we are tracking them here at 5Forty3.

This time there were stories doing the rounds in media about how Tariq Anwar is putting a brave fight supported by the entire secular brigade and how BJP’s sitting MP Nikhil Kumar Chaudhary is facing massive anti-incumbency. It is indeed true that Mr Chaudhary has been accused by many voters of being a totally Dilli man after winning 2009 and neglecting his constituents, to that extent he was on a sticky wicket. This is one of the reasons why we are tracking Katihar today, for it will tell us if the Modi wave can really transcend all local drawbacks and still put BJP in pole position. Katihar will also give us an idea as to the extent of the opposition unity in terms of transferable votes.





BJP is easily leading as of now, but there is absolutely no consolidation behind Tariq Anwar as was being reported during the run-up. JDU is giving a fight to NCP for the second place, which should augur well for the BJP. What is interesting is that Yadav votes are almost split between NCP and BJP, so Lalu Prasad is not able to transfer his vote, whereas Paswans among Dalits are overwhelmingly voting for BJP here which is helping the saffron alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441255952411414529Yes please god!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prometheus

CorporateAffairs said:


> Agreed. But our guys need to be patient. We still have 4 rounds to go. Media dogs are waiting for a bone of news to divert the issue.
> 
> You can see how deliberately the media dogs diverted the issue from development to communal.
> 
> First objective, let us form the govt by current NDA.
> 
> Then decimate AAPCong in Delhi assembly polls to be held later.
> 
> Wipe out a disease called as AAP from our country.
> 
> Till den our focus should remain NDA 272+
> 
> 
> 
> All the other journos are useless and dumbs





CorporateAffairs said:


> Agreed. But our guys need to be patient. We still have 4 rounds to go. Media dogs are waiting for a bone of news to divert the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how deliberately the media dogs diverted the issue from development to communal.
> 
> First objective, let us form the govt by current NDA.
> 
> Then decimate AAPCong in Delhi assembly polls to be held later.
> 
> Wipe out a disease called as AAP from our country.
> 
> Till den our focus should remain NDA 272+
> 
> 
> 
> All the other journos are useless and dumbs



u better do something .......because it looks like the so called disease of AAP is running wild in Punjab


----------



## kaykay

Narendra Modi in Varanasi: biggest road-show in world's largest election | NDTV.com


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> u better do something .......because it looks like the so called disease of AAP is running wild in Punjab


Chalo 16 ko dekh lenge ki disease kisko lagta hai


----------



## MST

Fawkes said:


> Which channel?


Arnab Channel. Times Now


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459216172831887361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

See the crowd. Massive!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459226193863004160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jiki

People in varanasi feeling like Lord Siva has came down to earth they gonna all crazy.........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

NKVD said:


> Chalo 16 ko dekh lenge ki disease kisko lagta hai



Yes, punjab is looking dangerous. May be infected with this disease.


----------



## $@rJen

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459180893047750656
> Very early trends but not a good news.. Hopefully the situation will change in few hours..
> 
> 
> 
> You are in TN. right?



Ya I came to TN from Bangalore yesterday to cast my vote

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Lawl, feel sorry for drama queen Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459235341950390272


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Voted at noon. Heavy voting in Mattan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## onu1886

Roybot said:


> Lawl, feel sorry for drama queen Kejriwal


 He's still at assi ghat for his dharna ?


----------



## $@rJen

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459180893047750656
> Very early trends but not a good news.. Hopefully the situation will change in few hours..
> 
> 
> 
> You are in TN. right?



Ya I came to TN from Bangalore yesterday to cast my vote

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441255952411414529Yes please god!



I really want to see that Article.....


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> I really want to see that Article.....


This article is free
*Sonia Gandhi: The Aakhri Mughal of Congress *
Posted : 6:30 am, March 5, 2014 by albatrossinflightin
It was in October 2010 when a dozen MLAs belonging to the ruling BJP in Karnataka had rebelled against the leadership and were camping in a Goa resort that the local Congress leadership, whiffing the scent of power for the first time in many years, decided to explore the possibility of forming an alternative government with the support of the JDS. Siddramaiah had then emerged as the consensus candidate to head the Congress party delegation to New Delhi for seeking formal approval of the high command.

A bunch of very excited Congress leaders along with Siddramaiah flew to Delhi and sought an audience with Madam Sonia Gandhi. Two Karnataka Congress veterans with very good command over the English language were assigned the task of explaining all the details of government formation and the arrangement with JDS and the rebel BJP legislators. Sonia sat quietly and gave the Congressmen from Karnataka a patient hearing for close to 45 minutes. At the end of it, all she asked was this, “Why do you want to come to power from the backdoor?”

Siddramaiah and co were stunned by that question, for the least they were expecting was a pat on the back for dislodging the first BJP government in south India. They tried to then explain how the ‘communal’ BJP was growing every day in Karnataka and how the state might end up becoming another Gujarat if Congress doesn’t take drastic measures immediately. Again, Sonia had just one crisp sentence as a retort, “You win an election and come to power, not like this!”

This whole incident might come as a shock to many of the Internet Right-Wing Warriors who have a mental picture of a power hungry, corrupt Italian lady who heads the Congress party today. How could it be possible that the Congress president actually disapproves the party’s efforts to regain power from an arch enemy like the BJP? Wasn’t Sonia supposed to be the EVM manipulating power crazed dictator who had possibly come to power only because her husband and mother-in-law were assassinated under mysterious circumstances? Most conspiracy theorists conveniently forget that Sonia was a reluctant leader who remained outside power circles of the Congress party for 7 years after Rajiv’s death – for 5 of those years, Congress was actually in power and she could have easily had it all, if she so desired.

What explains the mystery of Sonia Gandhi then? Answer is simple, plain incompetence! For instance, let us see how the 2010 Karnataka crisis unfolded thereafter. The Congress delegation returned back to Bangalore and gathered all the party legislators in a resort on the outskirts of the town despite Sonia’s admonishment. With the nudging of the governor (former union law minister Hansraj Bharadwaj) and the help of some infamous moneybags, Congress continued its act of destabilizing the government till BJP won a chaotic vote of confidence on the floor of the house. So much for Sonia’s much vaunted power over the party and the Gandhi family’s hold over Congressmen.

This incompetence of leadership has been a Sonia Gandhi hallmark for a long time now. She essentially wields control over the party just by keeping all the factions happy through her central coterie. In the process, every Congress leader has become a law unto himself and has created a mini-corrupt empire of sorts. This arrangement is visible everywhere in the Congress party, be it central ministers or state chief ministers. For instance, the brazenness with which Y.S. Rajashekhar Reddy ran AP Congress or the shamelessness of a Vilasrao Deshmukh who managed to return as the CM of Maharashtra despite Sonia’s unwillingness or the way Hooda has managed to contemptuously show the proverbial middle finger to the central leadership time and again are all symptoms of the same malaise. Of course, they do pay their dues to the Dilli sultanate every now and then by say indulging a Vadra’s land deals or an Italian chopper deal etc.

This kind of a mutually beneficial ecosystem is reminiscent of the last century of Mughal Empire after the death of the dreaded Auranzeb in 1707 when the power of Mughals was essentially titular in nature. Just like the Mughals started disintegrating and other regional dynasties like the Nizams or Shahs started emerging as independent power centres, Congress too is disintegrating into regional powerhouses like the Pawars, Mamata Banerjees and Jagan Reddys.

This is the essential difference between an Indira Gandhi and a Sonia Gandhi; while the former had absolute control over the party and the electorate, the latter’s powers are merely symbolic in nature. Even such super powerful leaders as Nijalingappa, Kamraj and Atulya Ghosh had to go into political oblivion once they opposed Indira unlike today when a Mamata Banerjee is prospering in Bengal and a Jagan Reddy is on the verge of becoming the CM of Seema-Andhra, despite daring Sonia openly. But for a criminal error of judgment by Indira of imposing an Emergency, even stalwarts like Moorarji Bhai and Jagjivan Babu wouldn’t have found their brief interlude of sunny days outside the Indira political system.

Realizing the limitations of her political talent and electoral charisma early in her political innings (probably when Pawar rebelled in the late 90s), Sonia has been running the Congress show by simply letting other Congressmen rule and loot as per their own whims and fancies. What this had created is an artificial buoyancy of the Congress party which simply prospered electorally for 10 years just by the virtue of creating mutually beneficial regional and sub-regional ecosystems of individual Congressmen of various hues and shapes. This electoral model had its limitations, for it could succeed only as long as a weak and pliant opposition cohabited in the same Lutyen’s sphere of Dilli. The other factor that kept Congress viable was the secularism bogie which had so many adherents to its tenets that the entire political spectrum would eventually remain subservient to the Congress’s cause of continuing to rule Dilli.

In the midst of all these happy political coexistences, India was changing like never before – a process that nobody in Dilli noticed until it was too late. Tokenism, which had worked fine for long enough to help Sonia prosper as a powerful national leader, had gone long past its sell-by date and India wanted substantial development not just RTI, Secularism, NREGA et al. For instance, 24/7 Bijlee was one of those symbolisms in which every Congress and non-BJP government in India had failed because it simply was not possible to give uninterrupted power supply in a mutually beneficial ecosystem that Congressmen had built under the aegis of Sonia Gandhi. Thus today Congress is facing its third and possibly the last phase of decline in 2014 after being in power for 60 years. Sonia Gandhi is the last Moghul of the Congress party.



The first phase of Congress decline actually began in 1977, after emergency, but then the Indira assassination event completely altered the 1984 elections, so for all practical purposes, we take 1989 as the year that marked the first phase of Congress’s electoral decline. This was a decline brought about by three major factors – 1) Increase in the index of opposition unity, 2) Emergence of the hitherto neglected silent majority of the other backward castes and 3) The rise of Hindu nationalism. This first phase lasted only about half-a-decade even as Congress lost its primacy as the lone dominant political force in India, for the party consolidated itself at the sub-40% national vote-share levels.

The second phase of Congress’s decline began in the mid-90s when for the first time the party went below the 30% national vote-share levels. This phase was again characterized by three important factors – 1) Weak Congress leadership, 2) Maturing of Hindu nationalism and 3) Deeply entrenched Mandalization of Indian polity. The commonality between these two phases of Congress’s electoral decline were related to class struggle and vigorous reinforcement of identities.

The Sonia years were essentially an artificial plateau created by building symbiotic political ecosystems with not only other Congress leaders but also other political parties. Sonia never gave the Congress party a new direction, she only temporarily arrested the decline of the party at a huge long term cost to the party and the nation. This plateauing of Congress’s vote-share was misconstrued as a reclaiming of the central legacy by many informed political pundits in Dilli. Eventually that misconception will prove to be costly for the Congress ecosystem.

Today Congress is staring at the third phase of political decline which may prove to be decisive in the end analysis. At every decline Congress has breached a major resistance level in terms of vote-share – 40% level in the late 80s and the 30% levels in the mid-90s – so it is now poised to breach the most important resistance level of all, the 20% levels. Two reasons why a sub-20% vote-share would be a likely deathblow to Congress are;




Its wide geographic spread which was once a great asset to the party would be converted into a huge liability at below 20% national vote-share levels, for the seat conversion rate would then fall dramatically. For instance, in states like Bihar, Seemandhra, Tamil Nadu, Jharkhand, Delhi etc. Congress may yet get a double digit vote-share but may win no seats at all – this is one of the prices that a political party pays in a first past the post system with a thinly spread out vote-share (for ex: BSP got a national vote-share of 6.2% in 2009 but was able to win only 21 seats, whereas a Samajwadi Party got only 3.4% national vote-share in the same election but won 23 seats due to concentrated presence).


Declining demographic support systems – in two of our recent poll surveys of Karnataka and Jharkhand a unique finding that has huge implications is that almost 3 quarters of those who want Rahul Gandhi as the next PM belong to the minority community. This tells us a story of how Congress is losing the support of all other ethnic groups and is becoming an exclusively Muslim-minority centric party. As we have seen just a couple of months ago in Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh, a purely Muslim vote-bank will not be able to convert votes into seats.
There is an interesting historic parallel to Congress’s demographic disaster. Some 68 years ago in the last general elections of a British controlled India in 1946 a very unique electoral trend was witnessed when Congress got the united spectrum of the whole Hindu vote, whereas Muslim League was the sole beneficiary of an exclusive Muslim vote. Interestingly, just 6 years later (post-partition, of course), in the first general election of an independent India in 1952, the Muslim vote, in almost its entirety, returned back to the Congress while the Muslim League ceased to exist. Today, a Modi led BJP is targeting the united spectrum of the Hindu vote whereas the Congress is depending on an almost exclusive Muslim vote… 5 years later in 2019 history may well repeat itself in its full glory!



In the upcoming elections starting from April the 7th, Congress may witness an unprecedented meltdown in the northern, western and eastern India and its only ray of hope is this small belt of southern peninsula where Congress has to win at least 50+ seats out of a possible 95 seats that the party may contest here from a total of 113. The problem for the Congress party is that the three important factors that are causing its third phase of decline are all neither emotive issues of identity nor are they about a class struggle, but in fact they are wholly about governance, or the lack of it – 1) Need for better governance models, 2) Humungous corruption scams of UPA and 3) A united national vote instead of a divided regional vote. On all three counts Congress is found wanting. With pseudo secularism, crony socialism and convenient capitalism as the three weapons, Sonia and Rahul have managed to rule India for a decade, but now all the three weapons have been irreparably blunted, so the end of Congressism is just around the corner.

Detailed Election schedule as announced by the Election Commission

*Related posts:*

Jharkhand Story Part One: The Preamble

Analysis of BJP’s 2nd List

BJP’s 3rd List Analysis

http://5forty3.in/2014/03/sonia-gandhi-the-aakhri-mughal-of-congress/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

sarjenprabhu said:


> Ya I came to TN from Bangalore yesterday to cast my vote


--
you are a MAN....



Star Wars said:


> I really want to see that Article.....


--
*Sonia Gandhi: The Aakhri Mughal of Congress *
Posted : 6:30 am, March 5, 2014 by albatrossinflightin
It was in October 2010 when a dozen MLAs belonging to the ruling BJP in Karnataka had rebelled against the leadership and were camping in a Goa resort that the local Congress leadership, whiffing the scent of power for the first time in many years, decided to explore the possibility of forming an alternative government with the support of the JDS. Siddramaiah had then emerged as the consensus candidate to head the Congress party delegation to New Delhi for seeking formal approval of the high command.

A bunch of very excited Congress leaders along with Siddramaiah flew to Delhi and sought an audience with Madam Sonia Gandhi. Two Karnataka Congress veterans with very good command over the English language were assigned the task of explaining all the details of government formation and the arrangement with JDS and the rebel BJP legislators. Sonia sat quietly and gave the Congressmen from Karnataka a patient hearing for close to 45 minutes. At the end of it, all she asked was this, “Why do you want to come to power from the backdoor?”

Siddramaiah and co were stunned by that question, for the least they were expecting was a pat on the back for dislodging the first BJP government in south India. They tried to then explain how the ‘communal’ BJP was growing every day in Karnataka and how the state might end up becoming another Gujarat if Congress doesn’t take drastic measures immediately. Again, Sonia had just one crisp sentence as a retort, “You win an election and come to power, not like this!”

This whole incident might come as a shock to many of the Internet Right-Wing Warriors who have a mental picture of a power hungry, corrupt Italian lady who heads the Congress party today. How could it be possible that the Congress president actually disapproves the party’s efforts to regain power from an arch enemy like the BJP? Wasn’t Sonia supposed to be the EVM manipulating power crazed dictator who had possibly come to power only because her husband and mother-in-law were assassinated under mysterious circumstances? Most conspiracy theorists conveniently forget that Sonia was a reluctant leader who remained outside power circles of the Congress party for 7 years after Rajiv’s death – for 5 of those years, Congress was actually in power and she could have easily had it all, if she so desired.

What explains the mystery of Sonia Gandhi then? Answer is simple, plain incompetence! For instance, let us see how the 2010 Karnataka crisis unfolded thereafter. The Congress delegation returned back to Bangalore and gathered all the party legislators in a resort on the outskirts of the town despite Sonia’s admonishment. With the nudging of the governor (former union law minister Hansraj Bharadwaj) and the help of some infamous moneybags, Congress continued its act of destabilizing the government till BJP won a chaotic vote of confidence on the floor of the house. So much for Sonia’s much vaunted power over the party and the Gandhi family’s hold over Congressmen.

This incompetence of leadership has been a Sonia Gandhi hallmark for a long time now. She essentially wields control over the party just by keeping all the factions happy through her central coterie. In the process, every Congress leader has become a law unto himself and has created a mini-corrupt empire of sorts. This arrangement is visible everywhere in the Congress party, be it central ministers or state chief ministers. For instance, the brazenness with which Y.S. Rajashekhar Reddy ran AP Congress or the shamelessness of a Vilasrao Deshmukh who managed to return as the CM of Maharashtra despite Sonia’s unwillingness or the way Hooda has managed to contemptuously show the proverbial middle finger to the central leadership time and again are all symptoms of the same malaise. Of course, they do pay their dues to the Dilli sultanate every now and then by say indulging a Vadra’s land deals or an Italian chopper deal etc.

This kind of a mutually beneficial ecosystem is reminiscent of the last century of Mughal Empire after the death of the dreaded Auranzeb in 1707 when the power of Mughals was essentially titular in nature. Just like the Mughals started disintegrating and other regional dynasties like the Nizams or Shahs started emerging as independent power centres, Congress too is disintegrating into regional powerhouses like the Pawars, Mamata Banerjees and Jagan Reddys.

This is the essential difference between an Indira Gandhi and a Sonia Gandhi; while the former had absolute control over the party and the electorate, the latter’s powers are merely symbolic in nature. Even such super powerful leaders as Nijalingappa, Kamraj and Atulya Ghosh had to go into political oblivion once they opposed Indira unlike today when a Mamata Banerjee is prospering in Bengal and a Jagan Reddy is on the verge of becoming the CM of Seema-Andhra, despite daring Sonia openly. But for a criminal error of judgment by Indira of imposing an Emergency, even stalwarts like Moorarji Bhai and Jagjivan Babu wouldn’t have found their brief interlude of sunny days outside the Indira political system.

Realizing the limitations of her political talent and electoral charisma early in her political innings (probably when Pawar rebelled in the late 90s), Sonia has been running the Congress show by simply letting other Congressmen rule and loot as per their own whims and fancies. What this had created is an artificial buoyancy of the Congress party which simply prospered electorally for 10 years just by the virtue of creating mutually beneficial regional and sub-regional ecosystems of individual Congressmen of various hues and shapes. This electoral model had its limitations, for it could succeed only as long as a weak and pliant opposition cohabited in the same Lutyen’s sphere of Dilli. The other factor that kept Congress viable was the secularism bogie which had so many adherents to its tenets that the entire political spectrum would eventually remain subservient to the Congress’s cause of continuing to rule Dilli.

In the midst of all these happy political coexistences, India was changing like never before – a process that nobody in Dilli noticed until it was too late. Tokenism, which had worked fine for long enough to help Sonia prosper as a powerful national leader, had gone long past its sell-by date and India wanted substantial development not just RTI, Secularism, NREGA et al. For instance, 24/7 Bijlee was one of those symbolisms in which every Congress and non-BJP government in India had failed because it simply was not possible to give uninterrupted power supply in a mutually beneficial ecosystem that Congressmen had built under the aegis of Sonia Gandhi. Thus today Congress is facing its third and possibly the last phase of decline in 2014 after being in power for 60 years. Sonia Gandhi is the last Moghul of the Congress party.



The first phase of Congress decline actually began in 1977, after emergency, but then the Indira assassination event completely altered the 1984 elections, so for all practical purposes, we take 1989 as the year that marked the first phase of Congress’s electoral decline. This was a decline brought about by three major factors – 1) Increase in the index of opposition unity, 2) Emergence of the hitherto neglected silent majority of the other backward castes and 3) The rise of Hindu nationalism. This first phase lasted only about half-a-decade even as Congress lost its primacy as the lone dominant political force in India, for the party consolidated itself at the sub-40% national vote-share levels.

The second phase of Congress’s decline began in the mid-90s when for the first time the party went below the 30% national vote-share levels. This phase was again characterized by three important factors – 1) Weak Congress leadership, 2) Maturing of Hindu nationalism and 3) Deeply entrenched Mandalization of Indian polity. The commonality between these two phases of Congress’s electoral decline were related to class struggle and vigorous reinforcement of identities.

The Sonia years were essentially an artificial plateau created by building symbiotic political ecosystems with not only other Congress leaders but also other political parties. Sonia never gave the Congress party a new direction, she only temporarily arrested the decline of the party at a huge long term cost to the party and the nation. This plateauing of Congress’s vote-share was misconstrued as a reclaiming of the central legacy by many informed political pundits in Dilli. Eventually that misconception will prove to be costly for the Congress ecosystem.

Today Congress is staring at the third phase of political decline which may prove to be decisive in the end analysis. At every decline Congress has breached a major resistance level in terms of vote-share – 40% level in the late 80s and the 30% levels in the mid-90s – so it is now poised to breach the most important resistance level of all, the 20% levels. Two reasons why a sub-20% vote-share would be a likely deathblow to Congress are;




Its wide geographic spread which was once a great asset to the party would be converted into a huge liability at below 20% national vote-share levels, for the seat conversion rate would then fall dramatically. For instance, in states like Bihar, Seemandhra, Tamil Nadu, Jharkhand, Delhi etc. Congress may yet get a double digit vote-share but may win no seats at all – this is one of the prices that a political party pays in a first past the post system with a thinly spread out vote-share (for ex: BSP got a national vote-share of 6.2% in 2009 but was able to win only 21 seats, whereas a Samajwadi Party got only 3.4% national vote-share in the same election but won 23 seats due to concentrated presence).


Declining demographic support systems – in two of our recent poll surveys of Karnataka and Jharkhand a unique finding that has huge implications is that almost 3 quarters of those who want Rahul Gandhi as the next PM belong to the minority community. This tells us a story of how Congress is losing the support of all other ethnic groups and is becoming an exclusively Muslim-minority centric party. As we have seen just a couple of months ago in Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh, a purely Muslim vote-bank will not be able to convert votes into seats.
There is an interesting historic parallel to Congress’s demographic disaster. Some 68 years ago in the last general elections of a British controlled India in 1946 a very unique electoral trend was witnessed when Congress got the united spectrum of the whole Hindu vote, whereas Muslim League was the sole beneficiary of an exclusive Muslim vote. Interestingly, just 6 years later (post-partition, of course), in the first general election of an independent India in 1952, the Muslim vote, in almost its entirety, returned back to the Congress while the Muslim League ceased to exist. Today, a Modi led BJP is targeting the united spectrum of the Hindu vote whereas the Congress is depending on an almost exclusive Muslim vote… 5 years later in 2019 history may well repeat itself in its full glory!



In the upcoming elections starting from April the 7th, Congress may witness an unprecedented meltdown in the northern, western and eastern India and its only ray of hope is this small belt of southern peninsula where Congress has to win at least 50+ seats out of a possible 95 seats that the party may contest here from a total of 113. The problem for the Congress party is that the three important factors that are causing its third phase of decline are all neither emotive issues of identity nor are they about a class struggle, but in fact they are wholly about governance, or the lack of it – 1) Need for better governance models, 2) Humungous corruption scams of UPA and 3) A united national vote instead of a divided regional vote. On all three counts Congress is found wanting. With pseudo secularism, crony socialism and convenient capitalism as the three weapons, Sonia and Rahul have managed to rule India for a decade, but now all the three weapons have been irreparably blunted, so the end of Congressism is just around the corner.

Detailed Election schedule as announced by the Election Commission

*Related posts:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Kejrival doing Dharna in Varanasi


----------



## onu1886

Letter by Xavier’s principal criticising Gujarat model taken down from college website | The Indian Express

*Letter by Xavier’s principal criticising Gujarat model taken down from college website*

College trustees must be cursing the principal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

onu1886 said:


> Letter by Xavier’s principal criticising Gujarat model taken down from college website | The Indian Express
> 
> *Letter by Xavier’s principal criticising Gujarat model taken down from college website*
> 
> College trustees must be cursing the principal


The principal's timing was awesome. The removal was also apt and timed perfectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*Noon Analysis of 24th April by Dr. Praveen Patil: Stunning picture of 24th April (2PM Exitpoll)*
Posted : 8:07 am, April 24, 2014 by admin






This is the most crucial phase of the 2014 election which will likely decide the exact strength of the NDA-BJP and also probably give us an idea about the nature of the coalition that may come to power on 16th May. The first few phases were relatively easy for the BJP as it was fighting in strength areas in all the major states. In UP the first two phases of western region voted overwhelmingly for BJP as a result of major polarization which was so strong that even Dalits who are traditional Mayawati voters chose BJP in sufficiently large numbers to send alarm bells in the BSP camp. Similarly, in Bihar, in the dozen odd seats that went to polls in the first two phases, BJP enjoyed a clear edge over its rivals, so much so that even a substantial chunk of Muslims voted for BJP.

In Vidharbha, Marathwada and Western Maharashtra (Sugar belt), BJP-SS did surprisingly well to put even local bigwigs of NCP and Congress in trouble – Maharashtra watchers would know that no matter what the overall trends of any elections, there are local Maratha and non-Maratha chieftains who never lose elections because of huge cooperative networks and tacit understanding with opposition, but this time defying all odds people have probably voted for BJP-SS. Even in Karnataka, a state that Congress should have overwhelmed, BJP has done surprisingly well and may even end up topping the list.

It is in this backdrop that today’s polls are being held wherein BJP’s karyakartas must be already super charged and there might be a sense of gloom among the foot soldiers of the opposition ranks. Yet, BJP stands in that typical zone where complacency begins to set in. Also at this crucial juncture, every state that is going to polls today has a certain degree of resistance to the BJP’s juggernaut.

In UP’s 11 seats this is the OBC belt where Mulayam’s SP has the strongest presence – Mulayam (Mainpuri), son Abhishek (Firozabad) and daughter in law Dimple Yadav (Kannauj) have all won from this region which should give us an idea as to the strength of SP here. In Bihar’s 7 seats, there is considerable amount of local-level anti-incumbency against some of the sitting MPs whilst BJP has given tickets to 5 sitting MPs. There is also a great deal of polarization among the Muslim voters in this phase unlike the earlier phases of Bihar – so much so that JDU’s Muslim candidate withdrew from the contest in Kishanganj to defeat BJP. In Maharashtra too, the Konkan belt that is going to polls today mostly is seen as the weak link in the BJP-SS story of 2014.

Is there a dip in the Modi wave’s strength as per early trends? This should tell us whether all the concerns in the run-up to today’s polls were accurate or was it just another media myth created in order to simply give some last minute feel-good reporting from ground by the secular-socialists.

*UP*





There seems to be a definite fight between BJP and SP here, as Yadavs and Muslims are consolidating behind SP, while upper castes are consolidating BJP. The Other OBCs will be the key here, but again there seems to be a split in the other OBC vote as Lodhs are heavily consolidating behind BJP as nearly 60% have voted for the party, but Kurmis are split in 30:45 between BJP and SP. One interesting feature of this round in UP is that Brahmins are also totally consolidating behind BJP unlike the first two phases where the Brahmin vote was getting split. For instance, from about 79 data points for Brahmins till noon, about 51 had voted for the BJP. The Thakur consolidation is as strong as the past two phases.

*Bihar*



 



Seemanchal is proving to be a big roadblock for the BJP juggernaut as there is a very tight race between BJP+ and Congress-RJD. Here there are some surprises in this round of polling at least till now; Muslims are solidly consolidating behind Congress-RJD unlike the first two phases when BJP+ got some amounts of Muslim vote. The Yadav vote is also getting surprisingly split, which may be a ray of hope for the BJP, for if there was Yadav consolidation also behind Lalu Prasad Yadav, then it would have been even more tough going for the BJP. The upper castes are voting about 55%+ in favour of the BJP, which is not exactly overwhelming, so some of the impact of overt Dalit and OBC outreach of BJP is probably showing in this phase. But the silver lining for BJP is that substantial number of Dalits are voting for the party.





*Tamil Nadu*

Early indications are showing that DMK could actually emerge as a surprise player in the next government. Has the Amma strategy backfired? We cannot say for sure as of now as we are still getting some key caste based data points. There seems to be definite surge in few urban pockets of Tamil Nadu for DMK. The Vanniyar consolidation behind PMK and the extent of Goundar/Nadar consolidation behind NDA is not yet fully known at this point of time, which will be clearer in about 2 hours by our next report. Tamil Nadu is probably going to be another big surprise of 24th!

[Next report in about 2 hours will be crucial which will give us more depth, especially in Mumbai/Maharashtra and Tamil Nadu along with the heartland]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> Kejrival doing Dharna in Varanasi


DO DHARNA All Night


----------



## onu1886

SarthakGanguly said:


> The principal's timing was awesome. The removal was also apt and timed perfectly.


 
Probably one last attempt to get some more money out of Milind Deora


----------



## pursuit of happiness

NKVD said:


> DO DHARNA All Night


--
try to find out dharana so sorry by aaj tak


----------



## Fawkes

Star Wars said:


> Kejrival doing Dharna in Varanasi


Link?


----------



## Star Wars

Bihar and U.P , i hope the trend picks up for BJP soon


----------



## arp2041

DONE. PERSONALLY GUARANTEE THAT MY CONSTITUENCY GOES TO MS. SUMITRA MAHAJAN, BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HariPrasad

NKVD said:


> Arei these guys are Not even Voters these all are Aap party workers




Between BSP and SP also.


----------



## ThinkLogically

7 first time votes from me and my family to BJP in South Chennai

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Star Wars

twiterratis saying this is normal for a Muslim Dominated Belt , so nothing to worry about ...


----------



## HariPrasad

GreenFoe said:


> *Noon Analysis of 24th April by Dr. Praveen Patil: Stunning picture of 24th April (2PM Exitpoll)*
> Posted : 8:07 am, April 24, 2014 by admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most crucial phase of the 2014 election which will likely decide the exact strength of the NDA-BJP and also probably give us an idea about the nature of the coalition that may come to power on 16th May. The first few phases were relatively easy for the BJP as it was fighting in strength areas in all the major states. In UP the first two phases of western region voted overwhelmingly for BJP as a result of major polarization which was so strong that even Dalits who are traditional Mayawati voters chose BJP in sufficiently large numbers to send alarm bells in the BSP camp. Similarly, in Bihar, in the dozen odd seats that went to polls in the first two phases, BJP enjoyed a clear edge over its rivals, so much so that even a substantial chunk of Muslims voted for BJP.
> 
> In Vidharbha, Marathwada and Western Maharashtra (Sugar belt), BJP-SS did surprisingly well to put even local bigwigs of NCP and Congress in trouble – Maharashtra watchers would know that no matter what the overall trends of any elections, there are local Maratha and non-Maratha chieftains who never lose elections because of huge cooperative networks and tacit understanding with opposition, but this time defying all odds people have probably voted for BJP-SS. Even in Karnataka, a state that Congress should have overwhelmed, BJP has done surprisingly well and may even end up topping the list.
> 
> It is in this backdrop that today’s polls are being held wherein BJP’s karyakartas must be already super charged and there might be a sense of gloom among the foot soldiers of the opposition ranks. Yet, BJP stands in that typical zone where complacency begins to set in. Also at this crucial juncture, every state that is going to polls today has a certain degree of resistance to the BJP’s juggernaut.
> 
> In UP’s 11 seats this is the OBC belt where Mulayam’s SP has the strongest presence – Mulayam (Mainpuri), son Abhishek (Firozabad) and daughter in law Dimple Yadav (Kannauj) have all won from this region which should give us an idea as to the strength of SP here. In Bihar’s 7 seats, there is considerable amount of local-level anti-incumbency against some of the sitting MPs whilst BJP has given tickets to 5 sitting MPs. There is also a great deal of polarization among the Muslim voters in this phase unlike the earlier phases of Bihar – so much so that JDU’s Muslim candidate withdrew from the contest in Kishanganj to defeat BJP. In Maharashtra too, the Konkan belt that is going to polls today mostly is seen as the weak link in the BJP-SS story of 2014.
> 
> Is there a dip in the Modi wave’s strength as per early trends? This should tell us whether all the concerns in the run-up to today’s polls were accurate or was it just another media myth created in order to simply give some last minute feel-good reporting from ground by the secular-socialists.
> 
> *UP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a definite fight between BJP and SP here, as Yadavs and Muslims are consolidating behind SP, while upper castes are consolidating BJP. The Other OBCs will be the key here, but again there seems to be a split in the other OBC vote as Lodhs are heavily consolidating behind BJP as nearly 60% have voted for the party, but Kurmis are split in 30:45 between BJP and SP. One interesting feature of this round in UP is that Brahmins are also totally consolidating behind BJP unlike the first two phases where the Brahmin vote was getting split. For instance, from about 79 data points for Brahmins till noon, about 51 had voted for the BJP. The Thakur consolidation is as strong as the past two phases.
> 
> *Bihar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seemanchal is proving to be a big roadblock for the BJP juggernaut as there is a very tight race between BJP+ and Congress-RJD. Here there are some surprises in this round of polling at least till now; Muslims are solidly consolidating behind Congress-RJD unlike the first two phases when BJP+ got some amounts of Muslim vote. The Yadav vote is also getting surprisingly split, which may be a ray of hope for the BJP, for if there was Yadav consolidation also behind Lalu Prasad Yadav, then it would have been even more tough going for the BJP. The upper castes are voting about 55%+ in favour of the BJP, which is not exactly overwhelming, so some of the impact of overt Dalit and OBC outreach of BJP is probably showing in this phase. But the silver lining for BJP is that substantial number of Dalits are voting for the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tamil Nadu*
> 
> Early indications are showing that DMK could actually emerge as a surprise player in the next government. Has the Amma strategy backfired? We cannot say for sure as of now as we are still getting some key caste based data points. There seems to be definite surge in few urban pockets of Tamil Nadu for DMK. The Vanniyar consolidation behind PMK and the extent of Goundar/Nadar consolidation behind NDA is not yet fully known at this point of time, which will be clearer in about 2 hours by our next report. Tamil Nadu is probably going to be another big surprise of 24th!
> 
> [Next report in about 2 hours will be crucial which will give us more depth, especially in Mumbai/Maharashtra and Tamil Nadu along with the heartland]



It is neck and neck BJP Sp and BJP RJD. Is the Namo wave loosing its shine?


----------



## Star Wars

lol someone asked Nandan NIkakeni , what job would you give Rahul Gandhi in Infosys , He left without saying anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Voted for Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

HariPrasad said:


> It is neck and neck BJP Sp and BJP RJD. Is the Namo wave loosing its shine?



AM surprised its neck and neck as its being polled in Muslim dominated area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Seven members of my family.... all from Mumbai North Central 
Abki baar Modi Sarkaar

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> It is neck and neck BJP Sp and BJP RJD. Is the Namo wave loosing its shine?



These seats belong to Non-BJP parties.
In addition muslim dominated seats.

Yes, you gotta be surprised as BJP is competing with muslim parties such as Cong, RJD, SP.


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> AM surprised its neck and neck as its being polled in Muslim dominated area


ok


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Tridibans said:


> Seven members of my family.... all from Mumbai North Central
> Abki baar Modi Sarkaar



Buddy could you plz give us a mood of the polling booth and your locality.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Correct assessment. These areas were supposed to be walkovers for the 'Third Front'.


Star Wars said:


> AM surprised its neck and neck as its being polled in Muslim dominated area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> These seats belong to Non-BJP parties.
> In addition muslim dominated seats.
> 
> Yes, you gotta be surprised as BJP is competing with muslim parties such as Cong, RJD, SP.




Than it is fine.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Correct assessment. These areas were supposed to be walkovers for the 'Third Front'.



IF BJP manages to get those seats it will be a massive victory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Varanasi is kesariya today..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFoe

HariPrasad said:


> It is neck and neck BJP Sp and BJP RJD. Is the Namo wave loosing its shine?



Looks like a seemanchal trend & not whole bihar ,predicted by pravin patil before polls .


Both areas(UP and Bihar sections) today polled are historically weak for BJP,demographic doesnt suit .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy could you plz give us a mood of the polling booth and your locality.



Well the sitting MP Priya Dutt is a big shot here as there are large pockets of slums/ minorities in Kurla/ Bandra East and Parle area. But also, with the absence of MNS, Poonam Mahajan has a good chance to topple Dutt. Also, VilePatrle/ Santacruz belt has a huge Gujarati / Marathi (SS supporters) population who are voting en-masse to BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Varanasi is kesariya today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proud Hindu

kirit somaiya ko vote kiya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenFoe

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Constituency Report 2: Mumbai South and Mathura *
Posted : 9:35 am, April 24, 2014 by admin





*Mumbai South*

Milind Deora of Congress is once again pitted against Bala Nandgaonkar of MNS and Arvind Sawnat of Shiv Sena. The division of core Marathi votes should make it easy victory for Milind Deora once again who had won by a whopping 1 lakh plus votes in 2009. We are of course tracking some important swing polling booths of Byculla and Shivadi to see how exactly things are panning out today.





Although Milind Deora of Congress is leading by a small margin till post-noon, most of that lead is coming from Muslim votes, whereas Shiv Sena has got major consolidation of Dalit and Maratha voters. In fact the Dalit consolidation behind Sena and the less than average performance of MNS is a silver lining for the saffron alliance. We are closely watching this seat till evening to see how this eventually shapes up.

*Mathura*

It must be remembered that Jayant Chaudhary the scion of the Jat’s first family of western UP and the legatee of Chaudhary Charan Singh, had won the 2009 election with the support of the BJP. There is no doubt that he had taken humungous leads in assembly segments like Baldev and Mant of close to 50k each in 2009, but to what extent was that also a BJP vote is something that will decide today’s contest.

Uttar Pradesh’s fascination with Filmstars is almost legendary, so much so that even a starlet like Jaya Prada who was long past her sell by date had managed to win from Rampur for two successive terms and that too for the second time despite the opposition of local SP top honcho, Azam Khan. Thus there is a definite buzz of support to Dream Girl Hema Malini here in Mathura which is well and beyond the Modi wave and the BJP’s core voters. Hema’s Jat connection due to marriage Dharam Pa ji is also helping her here in the Jat heartland.

In the end analysis, we believe the vote of Mathura will be decided by how the town of Mathura votes so we are tracking Mathura extensively including the moffusil areas and surrounding villages to check the voter mood of 2014.





Hema Malini seems to have put Jayant Chaudhary on the mat by getting a huge OBC consolidation of over 60% and upper Caste consolidation of nearly 70%. The Jats also seem to have voted in large numbers for the BJP. The only problem area for the Dream Girl is the Dalit consolidation is strongly behind Maya which may split up the anti-RLD votes to some extent. By post noon we are projecting that it would be very difficult for Jayant to come back now in Mathura.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Is Simanchal a pro Lalu COngress/third front region.

Nice to see Crook Nitish loosing amongs muslims also.

Very Bad to see Shiv sena trailing in Mumbai South. Why? I thought that there is a NAMO wave in Mumbai.

@GreenFoe and others.


----------



## onu1886

HariPrasad said:


> Is Simanchal a pro Lalu COngress/third front region.
> 
> Nice to see Crook Nitish loosing amongs muslims also.
> 
> Very Bad to see Shiv sena trailing in Mumbai South. Why? I thought that there is a NAMO wave in Mumbai.
> 
> @GreenFoe and others.


 Because of presence of MNS which is splitting the votes of marathi manus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Big Gujarati population keeps NDA hope alive in Mumbai



onu1886 said:


> Because of presence of MNS which is splitting the votes of marathi manus



BJP didn't do anything to stop MNS from using Modi's name and image during their campaign as well ShivSena didn't tried to portray that voting for MNS indirectly helps UPA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Android said:


> BJP didn't do anything to stop MNS from using Modi's name and image during their campaign as well ShivSena didn't tried to portray that voting for MNS indirectly helps UPA


 
There is only so much that the BJP could do . MNS candidates and workers were going aroung telling people that they support Modi , BJP could'nt have possibly gagged them. The split in votes was inevitable.

Raj got what he wanted , prevented Shiv sena candidates from winning in Mumbai.
I am going to blame this all on Uddhav Thackrey. Nitin Gadkari was about to get a deal from Raj where there where MNS was'nt going to contest these elections. Instead of keeping shut Uddhav's ego got the better of him and he threw a tantrum , the result of which we can all see today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> Big Gujarati population keeps NDA hope alive in Mumbai
> 
> 
> 
> BJP didn't do anything to stop MNS from using Modi's name and image during their campaign as well ShivSena didn't tried to portray that voting for MNS indirectly helps UPA



This idiot shiv sena guys have big egos. Had Raj been there with SS and BJP, They would have swept Maharashtra. Idiot Udhdhav is not ready to any compromise. now he is loosing.(In some seats which otherwise would have been into the SS' basket)


----------



## Android

What's the voter turnout of Mumbai till now. Anything less than 50% will be a game over for NDA.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Tridibans said:


> Well the sitting MP Priya Dutt is a big shot here as there are large pockets of slums/ minorities in Kurla/ Bandra East and Parle area. But also, with the absence of MNS, Poonam Mahajan has a good chance to topple Dutt. Also, VilePatrle/ Santacruz belt has a huge Gujarati / Marathi (SS supporters) population who are voting en-masse to BJP.


 
You forgot to add how that bastard sunil dutt cultivated those slums / pockets just for votes and destroyed the western suburbs... now his daughter is reaping the rewards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459265675538599937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459265752806064129


----------



## HariPrasad

Now when Modi comes to power, he should work for splitting the votes of Muslims and take one group with BJP. It will be all over for Pseudo secular parties. BJP should train some people to take a lead in strategy making and organizing elections like Amit shah did.



Tridibans said:


> Well the sitting MP Priya Dutt is a big shot here as there are large pockets of slums/ minorities in Kurla/ Bandra East and Parle area. But also, with the absence of MNS, Poonam Mahajan has a good chance to topple Dutt. Also, VilePatrle/ Santacruz belt has a huge Gujarati / Marathi (SS supporters) population who are voting en-masse to BJP.




DO not talk like a politician. Sidhe sidhe Batao kaun Jit raha hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459276521056653312


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459277943412248576


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459277943412248576


----------



## Tridibans

HariPrasad said:


> DO not talk like a politician. Sidhe sidhe Batao kaun Jit raha hai?



NaMo aur kaun 



JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459277943412248576


Pretty dismal turnouts in the so called uptown places like Mumbai/ Bengaluru. 

Seriously, our N.E brothers/ Naxal affected tribals are showing the way and are way more patriotic than these city dwellers who just bark on their couches against the ills of our society.


----------



## onu1886

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459277943412248576


Maharashtra 26% till 3 PM???? This can't be correct


----------



## Tridibans

onu1886 said:


> Maharashtra 26% till 3 PM???? This can't be correct



It is true. Even many of my friends are just "chillin out at home as they have nothing else to do", nevermind its the biggest day in our democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Pretty dismal turnouts in the so called uptoen places like Mumbai/ Bengaluru.
> 
> Seriously, our N.E brothers/ Naxal affected tribals are showing the way and are way more patriotic than these city dwellers who just bark on their couches against the ills of our society.



Just goes to show that urban affluent upper class are nothing but show off. Leading the pack are those ones like sitting MP Javed Akhtar.. This man has all the time to harp about secularism & run down so called communal forces. When it comes to doing the deed, he would rather prefer IIFA awards to voting in national election!


----------



## Tridibans

JanjaWeed said:


> Just goes to show that urban affluent upper class are nothing but show off. Leading the pack are those ones like sitting MP Javed Akhtar.. This man has all the time to harp about secularism & run down so called communal forces. When it comes to doing the deed, he would rather prefer IIFA awards to voting in national election!



Shhhh.... its good that he is not voting. Wish he had taken Aamir khan/ Mahesh Bhatt and the likes with him to IIFA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> Is Simanchal a pro Lalu COngress/third front region.
> 
> Nice to see Crook Nitish loosing amongs muslims also.
> 
> Very Bad to see Shiv sena trailing in Mumbai South. Why? I thought that there is a NAMO wave in Mumbai.
> 
> @GreenFoe and others.




MNS

he wants modi to become PM, but opposes SS. How the heck will this work!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

onu1886 said:


> Maharashtra 26% till 3 PM???? This can't be correct



Over smart twitteratis and facebook users can only mouth of about corrupt politicians can't vote

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Tridibans said:


> NaMo aur kaun




Are Bhai Priya dutta or Poonam Mahajan?


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459281011826642944


----------



## Tridibans

CorporateAffairs said:


> MNS
> 
> he wants modi to become PM, but opposes SS. How the heck will this work!


South Mumbai seat is gone for sure.... My friend just came back after voting and says its neck and neck between SS and Congress even though its a marathi/ middle class area, nevermind the clean sweep by Congress in minority areas like Masjid Bunder/ Byculla



HariPrasad said:


> Are Bhai Priya dutta or Poonam Mahajan?




Kyu paka raha hai bhai.... NaMo means Poonam Mahajan hi na.... Priya Dutt kaise when I said BJP winning


----------



## AugenBlick

DaFaq Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Tridibans said:


> It is true. Even many of my friends are just "chillin out at home as they have nothing else to do", nevermind its the biggest day in our democracy



Haven't the poor traditionally outvoted the Upper middle class and the upper class?


----------



## onu1886

Steady voting, high turnout of minorities in Maharashtra

Can't blame parties for muslim appeasement anymore. After all they are the ones that vote. F***ing hindus should go flush themselves down the toilet

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tridibans

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459281011826642944



Don't worry, by 7pm that number can easily touch 125% 

Secularism as defined by Momota didi and Leftists you see


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> Just goes to show that urban affluent upper class are nothing but show off. Leading the pack are those ones like sitting MP Javed Akhtar.. This man has all the time to harp about secularism & run down so called communal forces. When it comes to doing the deed, he would rather prefer IIFA awards to voting in national election!



Gotta respect the tribals though. They are actually participating.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Tridibans said:


> Kyu paka raha hai bhai.... NaMo means Poonam Mahajan hi na.... Priya Dutt kaise when I said BJP winning


 

Thanks. 

One more member has declarred that Poonam Mahajan is winning.


----------



## Proud Hindu

Mumbai north east kaun jeetega ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

Proud Hindu said:


> Mumbai north east kaun jeetega ?



Sure Shot Kirit Somaiya, BJP. MNS is not in the fray this time hence one assured seat for BJP here. Mumbaikars will cherish the moment Medha Patkar loses her deposit here (equivalent to Delhites when Kejriwal loses New Delhi).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459277943412248576



voter turnout of only 26.9% ??? whats wrong with the people of maharastra ??? are they happy with the upa govt or what ??


----------



## Star Wars

itachiii said:


> voter turnout of only 26.9% ??? whats wrong with the people of maharastra ??? are they happy with the upa govt or what ??



its showing 35% on mumbai and 27% by 1 am in Mahrashtra in TV



itachiii said:


> voter turnout of only 26.9% ??? whats wrong with the people of maharastra ??? are they happy with the upa govt or what ??



also Dr. Swamy had talked about 6 million voters removed from voters list few days back ...


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459285488126283776


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459264782466445313


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459280317929361408

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onu1886

I just discovered another person with my name and all details same as mine in in the electoral list online in a different constituency in WB. 
Now I know why the voter turnout in WB is so high . Fake voting

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> Dr. Praveen Patil
> @5Forty3
> 
> Stunning picture emerging from TN, a clear three-way split visible and NDA is doing beyond all expectations!!!




Where is the picture? Graphs?


----------



## Parul

itachiii said:


> voter turnout of only 26.9% ??? whats wrong with the people of maharastra ??? are they happy with the upa govt or what ??



Times now was reporting that names of approximately 35 % people has been removed from Voters List in Mumbai. That is one of the reason for low voter turnout.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

onu1886 said:


> I just discovered another person with my name and all details same as mine in in the electoral list online in a different constituency in WB.
> Now I know why the voter turnout in WB is so high . Fake voting



You are mistaken.... its not fake voting, its called "secular" voting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

onu1886 said:


> I just discovered another person with my name and all details same as mine in in the electoral list online in a different constituency in WB.
> Now I know why the voter turnout in WB is so high . Fake voting



This is Ridicules

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Star Wars said:


> its showing 35% on mumbai and 27% by 1 am in Mahrashtra in TV
> 
> 
> 
> also Dr. Swamy had talked about 6 million voters removed from voters list few days back ...



6 million is a big number ... any idea wether the voting % touches 60% in this phase ??


----------



## arp2041

Can anyone from TN explain this...............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459285753001168896
12 SEATS to NDA in TN?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## itachiii

Sidak said:


> Times now was reporting that names of approximately 35 % people has been removed from Voters List in Mumbai. That is one of the reason for low voter turnout.



these congi bastards will go to any extent to stay in power... and i am sure most of those missing names are of hindus..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Sidak said:


> Times now was reporting that names of approximately 35 % people has been removed from Voters List in Mumbai. That is one of the reason for low voter turnout.


That must not hit the turnout. Voter turnout measures total number of votes registered total number of voters. Percentage must be high either way.
But in cities, I have always thought that a lot of votes are just invalid as people would have moved from their old addresses.


----------



## Star Wars

itachiii said:


> these congi bastards will go to any extent to stay in power... and i am sure most of those missing names are of hindus..



Same thing happened in Pune ...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Can anyone from TN explain this...............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459285753001168896
> 12 SEATS to NDA in TN?



Marathi manus ko kya hua be aaj ?


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> Can anyone from TN explain this...............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459285753001168896
> 12 SEATS to NDA in TN?




OMG This is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Android

Maharashtra EC


----------



## Parul

itachiii said:


> these congi bastards will go to any extent to stay in power... and i am sure most of those missing names are of hindus..



I am not sure whether the missing names are of Hindus or not, but Media is also reporting that Secular's in Mumbai are voting in huge #'s. 

Muslims in South Mumbai vote in high numbers | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## kaykay

those who can't find name in list at polling booth, prinout your slip from election comossion website and dont forget to carry an Id card with it.
Welcome to Election Commission of India


----------



## HariPrasad

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459285488126283776




Salo ne Gangajal ko apavitra kiya apne hath lagake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

arp2041 said:


> Can anyone from TN explain this...............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459285753001168896
> 12 SEATS to NDA in TN?



BJP is surely winning Kanniyakumari and Erode. 
PMK and MDMK are winning 2 seats each.
Chances are there for Virudhnagar as well Manicka Tagore, the sitting INC MP from there has a huge incumbency against her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Sidak said:


> I am not sure whether the missing names are of Hindus or not, but Media is also reporting that Secular's in Mumbai are voting in huge #'s.



dil pe hath rakh and say 'all is well'


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> I am not sure whether the missing names are of Hindus or not, but Media is also reporting that Secular's in Mumbai are voting in huge #'s.



with 800 million voters am hoping that any election fraud they do will be insignificant in the big picture


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> Marathi manus ko kya hua be aaj ?



abey mereko kya pata.............me MP manus hu................


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> Bihar and U.P , i hope the trend picks up for BJP soon



Not gonna happen... BJP fielded weak candidates and will be restricted to at most 3/7...



arp2041 said:


> DONE. PERSONALLY GUARANTEE THAT MY CONSTITUENCY GOES TO MS. SUMITRA MAHAJAN, BJP



Who is she fighting against..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

On another note............................... DUB MARO PADEH LIKHEY GAVARO......................JO 15 MIN NIKAL KAR VOTE BHI NA DE SAKEY..................THEY DESERVE A RAHUL BABA RULING THEM.


----------



## kaykay

Marathi manas jople. Marathi manasa Jaaga ho!!!!


----------



## Parul

The Nation Wants To Know Who Did You Vote For.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Not gonna happen... BJP fielded weak candidates and will be restricted to at most 3/7...



Its third front strong hold, Muslims dominated belt ...


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Not gonna happen... BJP fielded weak candidates and will be restricted to at most 3/7...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is she fighting against..?




Priya Dutta.


----------



## Jason bourne

Lots of voters in mumbai specially gujarati .kuttchi and educated voters denied voting inspite of having voter id.areas are ghatkopar.mulund .bhandup.and mostly parts of central mumbai...:x

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

guys can anyone tell me , how to post a twitter tweet ??


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Who is she fighting against..?



Satyanarayan Patel of Congress, Mahajan has been MP from here on 7 consecutive terms, maintained a healthy lead of 1 lakh + votes, just last time she got away with 10k votes (maybe anti incumbency setting in), but this time her personal charisma added with Modi Wave will sweep this seat.


----------



## Android

Shameful day for all of us Mumbaikar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459283776367890432


----------



## arp2041

itachiii said:


> guys can anyone tell me , how to post a twitter tweet ??



go to "more" option in a tweet, click on embed, copy the embed code to the media option here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

itachiii said:


> guys can anyone tell me , how to post a twitter tweet ??



click on the 3 dots below the tweet and click on "Embed tweet"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> Lots of voters in mumbai specially gujarati .kuttchi and educated voters denied voting inspite of having voter id.areas are ghatkopar.mulund .bhandup.and mostly parts of central mumbai...:x


One can printout electoral slip from election commission website. Along with Id though.


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Shameful day for all of us Mumbaikar



Massive vote fraud happening in Mumbai


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459290868755603457

kerjriwal se kum hai


----------



## SarthakGanguly

itachiii said:


> these congi bastards will go to any extent to stay in power... and i am sure *most of those missing names are of hindus*..


Almost ALL.

Live: Mumbai goes missing again, turnout around 15 percent so far | Firstpost
Mumbaikars complain about missing names from electoral rolls | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
EVMs fail to work, long queues and dejected voters in Mumbai | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
Live LS Polls: 61% voting in TN, 55% voting in MP till 3 pm - News Oneindia
After 1 lakh voters` names missing in Pune, Mumbaikars face same issue
Six million voters' names deleted in Maharashtra | NDTV.com

Even Ram Jethmalani, HDFC Chairman etc have not been allowed to vote!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Shameful day for all of us Mumbaikar



Massive vote fraud happening in Mumbai


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459203904748941313

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Congress is coming to Mumbai thanks to probably the biggest vote fraud in India. If successful, expect this to be replicated in other parts in the next phase.

With 1 lakh off the voting list in Pune, the contest becomes very much limited. Same in Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

SarthakGanguly said:


> Even *Ram Jethmalani*, HDFC Chairman etc have not been allowed to vote!


Now EC will get to know the wrath of people when Ram Jethmalani takes it to court...


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459263474816675840

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459284315054944257

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459294027326554112


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459293724581711873

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459294744540352512
@jbond197 @GreenFoe yaar report post karo pls.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SarthakGanguly said:


> Congress is coming to Mumbai thanks to probably the biggest vote fraud in India. If successful, expect this to be replicated in other parts in the next phase.
> 
> With 1 lakh off the voting list in Pune, the contest becomes very much limited. Same in Mumbai.



EC CAN'T DO ANYTHING IN THIS REGARD ???



arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459294744540352512
> @jbond197 @GreenFoe yaar report post karo pls.........



Meri Dimpu ko mata harao be

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

chak de INDIA said:


> EC CAN'T DO ANYTHING IN THIS REGARD ???


They should. Complaints have been made I guess. Can't tell for sure. Phones are not working properly here now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

chak de INDIA said:


> EC CAN'T DO ANYTHING IN THIS REGARD ???


 
EC CAN hold repolls if they want to. The real question is WILL they do it??


----------



## Star Wars

BJP has asked re-elections in Pune , i don't know what came of that


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459293182782500864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459295710509150208


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459293182782500864



Mai bas ghar pohochne hi wala hu . . mai apni Dimpu ko vote dal dunga . . bhad me jaye baki sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459291020526899200
conflicting reports , Maybe Media is creating false information to help in vote fraud ?



chak de INDIA said:


> Mai bas ghar pohochne hi wala hu . . mai apni Dimpu ko vote dal dunga . . bhad me jaye baki sarkar



Itne achi ladkiye hai is Duniya mai. Dimpu ko chod de Hamesha kaliye


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459292062496464896


----------



## ashok321




----------



## onu1886

chak de INDIA said:


> Mai bas ghar pohochne hi wala hu . . mai apni Dimpu ko vote dal dunga . . bhad me jaye baki sarkar


 Here is a Dimpu for you ...Dimple Mahajan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed I told you Modi is a MASTER STRATEGIST, he filed first nomination papers in Vadodara during one poll phase, filed Varanasi nomination papers when 117 seats are going to voting.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Parul

"Mere bete ko toh mukhyamantri bana diya, mujhe pradhan mantri kab banaoge?"

The old war horse, Samajwadi Party chief Mulayam Singh Yadav, is fishing in turbulent waters for the biggest trophy — the PM's chair. 






Old man Mulayam, now all at sea - The Times of India


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Star Wars said:


> Itne achi ladkiye hai is Duniya mai. Dimpu ko chod de Hamesha kaliye



family se already 36 members ne BJP ko dala hai vote. . . ab meko meri Dimpu ko bacha lene do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459293724581711873



Mumbai NW is my constituency and sitting Congress MP Gurudas Kamat is way too popular among slum dwellers. I am totally surprised, SS didn't had much chance due MNS factor. Let's wait for greenfoe to post detailed report. I guess maybe big Gujarati and Marwari population doing the trick for NDA.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

onu1886 said:


> Here is a Dimpu for you ...Dimple Mahajan
> 
> View attachment 25820



Chhi . . mujhe ye wali Dimpu mangti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459291020526899200



When I was in the line more than 50% of people I can see were in burkha and skull cap


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

chak de INDIA said:


> Chhi . . mujhe ye wali Dimpu mangti hai



uski topi mai kiska naam likha hai ?


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459301848361738241


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul




----------



## onu1886

*IGNORED! Arvind Kejriwal's 'vow of silence' gets no media attention as people gather at Modi's road show*



*IGNORED! Arvind Kejriwal's 'vow of silence' gets no media attention as people gather at Modi's road show *










































*Varanasi*: While appealing people to save Banaras, Aam Aadmi Party supremo Arvind Kejriwal on Thursday sat on 'dhyan' at Assi ghat. He even called up a press conference to inform about his silent protest but failed to gain any attention.
All the media focus on Thursday had become BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's road show and his filing of nomination.
Merely 2-3 reporters reached Assi ghat to cover Arvind Kejriwal's vow of silence while on Tuesday when he came to file his candidature from Varanasi, he was surrounded by cameramen and reporters.
The vow of silence' is being conducted to condemn the activity of AAP leader Somnath Bharti's assault. He was attacked by the BJP workers at Assi ghat in Varanasi when he went there to participate in an election related program of a news channel.
On this incident, Kejriwal had said that the administration has failed to control the goons of BJP.
Before going to Assi ghat, Kejriwal requested people to pray to God at their homes. He said that he will approach the Election Commission to take action against such incidents.
On the other hand, AAP supporters are also annoyed by such behavior of BJP workers while others say that Somnath Bharti should not have made the controversial statement about BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi.
The social networking websites were flooded with comments on the incident. Some of the Twitter uses have even alleged that AAP leaders intentionally made this incident happen to move the attention of people from Shazia Ilmi's video controversy in which she stated Muslims are too communal.


----------



## Jason bourne

surprisingly no one from BJP or SHIVSENA is compleining or even coming out with some strong word for this fraud in mumbai  something fishy


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459285488126283776



frustrated maggots



arp2041 said:


> Can anyone from TN explain this...............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459285753001168896
> 12 SEATS to NDA in TN?



Buddy if this is true then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> surprisingly no one from BJP or SHIVSENA is compleining or even coming out with some strong word for this fraud in mumbai  *something fishy*



matlab?



Roybot said:


>




Whats his obsession with 2 DAYS??? he goes to Gujarat & his 2 DAYS assesment says there is no development.

he comes to Varanasi & his 2 DAYS assessment says that Modi is losing his seat 

I din't took even 1 second to say that Kejriwal is losing his deposit


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> surprisingly no one from BJP or SHIVSENA is compleining or even coming out with some strong word for this fraud in mumbai  something fishy



U see you only gotta respond to facts.

meanwhile, dese guys shud have checked de lists before poll day, nothing can be done on spilt milk now


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459301448069939201



@jha



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459303239956299776

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

@GreenFoe where are you man


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459301448069939201
> 
> 
> 
> @jha
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459303239956299776



Expected nothing short of that , Shivraj is as good as Modi when it comes to development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed I told you Modi is a MASTER STRATEGIST, he filed first nomination papers in Vadodara during one poll phase, filed Varanasi nomination papers when 117 seats are going to voting.........................


& congressis only realized now.. hence crybabies coming out complaining


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459302639373942784
Amma in big trouble 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459306595281678336

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Can anyone from TN explain this...............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459285753001168896
> 12 SEATS to NDA in TN?



Yes.. and 70 seats from Bihar to NDA... 

Just over excited NaMo Fans...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Voted for Dimple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

chak de INDIA said:


> Marathi manus ko kya hua be aaj ?



Pardon my Bhojpuri .. But yeh Mumbaikars Chutiyam Sulphate hain sab ke sab..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459304652249784321

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

So if we just ignore Mumbai then it was a great day for NDA especially in TN


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Yes.. and 70 seats from Bihar to NDA...
> 
> Just over excited NaMo Fans...



Not really , you should have seen the recent election express in TN . Many were saying that they voted for Jaya hoping she would support Modi , now since Jaya has attacked Modi, those votes are going to NDA . Even 5forty3 is reporting something similar ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

@jbond197 @GreenFoe pls Patil sahab's report post kardo.......................


----------



## CorporateAffairs

onu1886 said:


> EC CAN hold repolls if they want to. The real question is WILL they do it??



yes they will. Only if there is a proper evidence.


----------



## Dash

VERY DISAPPOINTED WITH MUMBAI


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459302639373942784Amma in big trouble



I know TN well. This is could be a over estimation. Good if it happens.

I wud wait till May 16th to party

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

arp2041 said:


> @jbond197 @GreenFoe pls Patil sahab's report post kardo.......................


I second @arp2041 's nomination

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

CorporateAffairs said:


> I know TN well. This is could be a over estimation. Good if it happens.
> 
> I wud wait till May 16th to party



even 10 is a very impressive figure , BJP must try to minimize votes from this regional parties and make it harder for them to setup a third front ...


----------



## Tridibans

Its impossible for the NDA Alliance to win 15 seats in TN. 7-8 seems more like it. Add 10 from MP, 7 from CG, 12 from MH, 6 from UP and 15 from others.

58-60 out of 117 for NDA.

Still Gujarat/ AP among others remaining. If NDA gets atleast 75 more seats, they will be around 280. (60 today and approx.140 earlier).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> Not really , you should have seen the recent election express in TN . Many were saying that they voted for Jaya hoping she would support Modi , now since Jaya has attacked Modi, those votes are going to NDA . Even 5forty3 is reporting something similar ....




IF NDA gets 4-5, this will be a tremendous performance. 15 is just over excitement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> IF NDA gets 4-5, this will be a tremendous performance. 15 is just over excitement.



We,ll see on May 16nth


----------



## indiatester

Tridibans said:


> Its impossible for the NDA Alliance to win 15 seats in TN. 7-8 seems more like it. Add 10 from MP, 7 from CG, 12 from MH, 6 from UP and 15 from others.
> 
> 58-60 out of 117 for NDA.
> 
> Still Gujarat/ AP among others remaining. If NDA gets atleast 75 more seats, they will be around 280. (60 today and approx.140 earlier).



TN - even 5 is going to be great (with allies included)
AP - I feel people are ignoring Jagan factor. I feel he is being under estimated. I hope he rots in jail though.
MH - Low voter turn out is not a good sign for the NDA.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Top trending on twitter #MODIfiedKASHI 

*Trends *
· Change

#MODIfiedKASHI
Cliven Bundy
Varanasi
#TIME100
Michael Pineda
#Slavyansk
UKIP
#MH370
#Ukraine
Negro


----------



## jha

In my state BJP-4, RJD-2, 50/50 on Araria. but we can count that as RJD. Too many M votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459310071927689216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

indiatester said:


> TN - even 5 is going to be great (with allies included)
> AP - I feel people are ignoring Jagan factor. I feel he is being under estimated. I hope he rots in jail though.
> MH - Low voter turn out is not a good sign for the NDA.



I am not too sure about the low voter turnout dampening NDA's chances. Atleast in my constituency, there is a huge pro-modi vote even if the percentage of the overall voting is dismal. Also, the secular votes are split between Congress, AAP and Farhan Kazmi (son of Abu Kazmi) of SP .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

indiatester said:


> TN - even 5 is going to be great (with allies included)
> AP - I feel people are ignoring Jagan factor. I feel he is being under estimated. I hope he rots in jail though.
> MH - Low voter turn out is not a good sign for the NDA.



In TN i think most of the seats would go for ADMK... Jaya poured thousands of crores of cash for the voters... It's going to be tough for other parties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

from 5forty3 looks like DMK AIADMK and BJP are neck to neck


----------



## Tridibans

Whatever be the results or affiliations, being a Mumbaikar I salute the people of TN. Compare their 80% turnout to our dismal 45%


----------



## JanjaWeed

itachiii said:


> voter turnout of only 26.9% ??? whats wrong with the people of maharastra ??? are they happy with the upa govt or what ??


Won't make any difference to them. Most of them will hang towards whoever is in power. Sad part is... people will still treat them like royalty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> I am not too sure about the low voter turnout dampening NDA's chances. Atleast in my constituency, there is a huge pro-modi vote even if the percentage of the overall voting is dismal. Also, the secular votes are split between Congress, AAP and Farhan Kazmi (son of Abu Kazmi) of SP .



Also what was the previous voter turn out ?


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459312982942441472
kejriwal bolega ambani ne modi ko vote diya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> Also what was the previous voter turn out ?


Around 43% in Mumbai. You see we Mumbaikars like to ride the high moral ground (be it vs Delhi on woman safety or vs Bengaluru on city life) but when the time comes, we prefer to rather sleep and spend the day at our sofas instead of voting for pathetic democracy.


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459311590269927424


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Star Wars said:


> even 10 is a very impressive figure , BJP must try to minimize votes from this regional parties and make it harder for them to setup a third front ...



Wish and hope NDA gets 272, no scope for blackmailing, nasty alliances, AAPtard dramas!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> its showing 35% on mumbai and 27% by 1 am in Mahrashtra in TV
> 
> 
> 
> also Dr. Swamy had talked about 6 million voters removed from voters list few days back ...


 
The no. of people on polling booth are low because NO ONE IS COMING OUT TO VOTE. Takes a lot of pot smoking to convert it into a conspiracy. PEOPLE DON'T CARE. Just admit it instead of painting it this way and that way.



Star Wars said:


> from 5forty3 looks like DMK AIADMK and BJP are neck to neck


 
Dude, BJP isn't gonna make a breakthrough in TN.


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The no. of people on polling booth are low because NO ONE IS COMING OUT TO VOTE. Takes a lot of pot smoking to convert it into a conspiracy. PEOPLE DON'T CARE. Just admit it instead of painting it this way and that way.



Six million voters' names deleted in Maharashtra | NDTV.com

you might want to double check before hitting that reply button next time . It always gets you into trouble


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Six million voters' names deleted in Maharashtra | NDTV.com
> 
> you might want to double check before hitting that reply button next time . It always gets you into trouble


 
So? DO you see street protests out there? DO you see 'disenfranchised voters' crying shame shame? They're going about having a nice holiday. NO ONE CARES MAN.


----------



## kbd-raaf

I don't see why so many people are shitting themselves over the low turnouts in Mumbai. It's looking like a 6-7% improvement from 2009.


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So? DO you see street protests out there? DO you see 'disenfranchised voters' crying shame shame? They're going about having a nice holiday. NO ONE CARES MAN.



thats a different matter and not my problem , So you have been proved wrong once again and have to end up eating your words



kbd-raaf said:


> I don't see why so many people are shitting themselves over the low turnouts in Mumbai. It's looking like a 6-7% improvement from 2009.



thought its from 43- 45% , or am i wrong ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> thats a different matter and not my problem , So you have been proved wrong once again and have to end up eating your words
> 
> 
> thought its from 43- 45% , or am i wrong ?


 
Well open the champagne bottle then. Wonder whatever happened to the intelligent man I used to know you to be.


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Well open the champagne bottle then. Wonder whatever happened to the intelligent man I used to know you to be.



Will i become intelligent again if i say "Abki bar Rahul sarkar" ?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kbd-raaf said:


> I don't see why so many people are shitting themselves over the low turnouts in Mumbai. It's looking like a 6-7% improvement from 2009.


 
Aren't all Indians everywhere standing with bated breath ready to run into the nearest booth to vote for modi?!



Star Wars said:


> Will i become intelligent again if i say "Abki bar Rahul sarkar" ?


 
No, you will be intelligent if you at least accept that the standard Indian voter is not taking this anywhere as seriously as many people think.


----------



## Soumitra

*Congress demands FIR against Modi for 'violation' of model code*

NEW DELHI: Congress demanded registration of an FIR against Narendra Modi, dubbing telecast of his roadshow and his filing of nomination in Varanasi as a "flagrant violation" of the model code as voting was under way in 117 constituencies on Thursday. 

"We do not want just issuing of notice. We want action. An FIR should be registered against all BJP leaders involved including the candidate from Varanasi," party spokesman and Union minister Anand Sharma told reporters here. 

*Insisting that the telecast of Modi's roadshow and his filing of nomination has "gravely violated" the model code, Sharma alleged that this was done as part of a "well-planned" scheme of BJP to influence the voters in the constituencies going to the polls on Thursday. *

He said the law was very clear that there cannot be canvassing on the polling day. 

Noting that the BJP programme was an elaborate affair and the telecast took place from 8am till 3pm, Sharma wondered as to "why the EC was not alert" and why the media was not told against telecasting it in the constituencies having polling on Thursday. 

Claiming that the development was "without precedent", he said what has happened was "unacceptable". 

*Sharma downplayed a question when asked that there was polling in Tripura when Rahul Gandhi had filed his nomination in Amethi which was shown live all over the country.   *He said that on Thursday the constituencies involved were 117, the second largest number of seats having polling in a single day in in the nine-phase elections. 

"We expect the EC to take appropriate action. It is a very flagrant violation of the Represention of People Act," he said in reply to a question. 

"We will wait for the response of the EC," Sharma said when asked whether the party will demand a repoll in all the 117 constituencies. 

Asked whether Congress planned to approach the President on the issue, he merely said, "Let us take one step at a time." 

The 117 constituencies cover 11 states and Union Territory of Puducherry in the sixth phase of Lok Sabha elections. Fate of 2076 candidates will be decided by 18 crore voters in the polls on Thursday in which stakes are high for Congress, BJP and number of other parties like AIADMK, DMK, NCP and Shiv Sena.

Congress demands FIR against Modi for 'violation' of model code - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> No, you will be intelligent if you at least accept that the standard Indian voter is not taking this anywhere as seriously as many people think.



Need i remind you of the immense voter turn out in rest of the country ?


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459318673887330304


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Need i remind you of the immense voter turn out in rest of the country ?


 
I don't see anything breaking historic trends. States that voted high, still vote high. Those that don't, still don't.


----------



## Proud Hindu

Assam kitni seat ?


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459318673887330304

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

_UNDERSTANDING BRAND MODI.................
_
7TH April - first phase polling - BJP's Manifesto is released.

9th April - second phase polling - Modi files nomination from Vododra.

12th April - 17th April (4th & 5th phase) - He gives series of Interviews (people were eagerly waiting for).

24th April - 6th phase - 117 seats for taking - HE DOES A MASSIVE SHOW OF STRENGTH IN VARANASI WHILE FILING HIS NOMINATION & THE SCREENS ARE PUT IN SEATS WHERE THE POLING IS GOING ON (IN UP ITSELF)................

THIS MAN IS SIMPLY AMAZING, HE KNOWS WHAT TO DO & HOW TO DO IT.....................

THINKING ABOUT DOING A P.hD on him 


@JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe @Sidak @chak de INDIA @jbond197 @Android @Jason bourne @onu1886

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I don't see anything breaking historic trends. States that voted high, still vote high. Those that don't, still don't.



Not really..there is 5-10 % increase in voter turn out in many states including U.P, BIhar, Karnatakka , M.P etc... this was extensively reported by times now


----------



## jbond197

@arp2041 - Bhai saari reports @GreenFoe post kar chuka hai.. But i will check and post if something else is there. Will tag you and take the report off once you are done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Mumbai touches 50%

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> _UNDERSTANDING BRAND MODI.................
> _
> 7TH April - first phase polling - BJP's Manifesto is released.
> 
> 9th April - second phase polling - Modi files nomination from Vododra.
> 
> 12th April - 17th April (4th & 5th phase) - He gives series of Interviews (people were eagerly waiting for).
> 
> 24th April - 6th phase - 117 seats for taking - HE DOES A MASSIVE SHOW OF STRENGTH IN VARANASI WHILE FILING HIS NOMINATION & THE SCREENS ARE PUT IN SEATS WHERE THE POLING IS GOING ON (IN UP ITSELF)................
> 
> THIS MAN IS SIMPLY AMAZING, HE KNOWS WHAT TO DO & HOW TO DO IT.....................
> 
> THINKING ABOUT DOING A P.hD on him
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe @Sidak @chak de INDIA @jbond197 @Android @Jason bourne @onu1886



Hats off to Modi's campaign management team. Every gesture helps a little! & his team is leaving no stone unturned!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Star Wars said:


> Mumbai touches 50%



what was the voting % of mumbai in 2009 elections ?


----------



## Proud Hindu

itachiii said:


> what was the voting % of mumbai in 2009 elections ?



43 %

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Mumbai touches 50%


Sounds like the message has reached to some!


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> Mumbai touches 50%



What an achievement.. Suckers..


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Hats off to Modi's campaign management team. Every gesture helps a little! & his team is leaving no stone unturned!



Yaar even if you analyse the channels he gave interview to - ABP, IndiaTv & ANI - Targetting the hindi audience (for english audience, the english channel will translate it anyway).

TV9 - For targetting the audience south of Vindhyas....................

He chose those anchors aren't in his list of News Traders, so that they can't twist interview to his un liking. 

P.S. Sorry if i am looking obsessed, but any person wanting to make his career in Marketing needs to first do a case study on Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

itachiii said:


> what was the voting % of mumbai in 2009 elections ?




around 43


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459322682643718144

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459264819808317440

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

SHIVRAJ JI...........TUSSI CHA GYE HO.........................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459266213168689152

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NKVD

Proud Hindu said:


> 43 %


50% north west
52% in north mumbai
50% IN north west
53% in north East
54% in south East

Not good bet better then last time


----------



## Marshmallow

Allah kurey MODI har jaey! lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459322682643718144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Marshmallow said:


> Allah kurey MODI har jaey! lolz



Allah Karey Bilawal Bhutto Pakistan key PM baney

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

arp2041 said:


> Allah Karey Bilawal Bhutto Pakistan key PM baney


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  I HATE DYNASTIC POLITICS


----------



## Proud Hindu

Marshmallow said:


> Allah kurey MODI har jaey! lolz



aapko modi ko harane ke liye apne bhagwan ki jaroorat padi


----------



## arp2041

@jha agree with the assessment??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459323179878465536


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Allah Karey Bilawal Bhutto Pakistan key PM baney



Hey... Lay off.. Its time for Altaf Bhai to lead Pakistan... Only a Bihari can ensure ever lasting peace in Puristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459325642211745792


----------



## kbd-raaf

Looks like 53% final turnout in Mumbai. Almost 10% more than in 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Proud Hindu said:


> aapko modi ko harane ke liye apne bhagwan ki jaroorat padi


kia?


----------



## jha

Marshmallow said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  I HATE DYNASTIC POLITICS



Dont worry.. Is baar Pura Bihar ALtaaf Bhai ke saath hai... 

Sab par bhari.. Ek Bihari...


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Telangana going to vote on April 30th. && Seemandhra voting on 7th May.

I expect NDA to get 2-4 seats in Telangana. and 10-13 seats in Seeamandhra states respectively.

Eventhough jagan has said, dat he would support a Modi led NDA govt, I dont wanna him or anyother non nda members to join NDA post polls.



Soumitra said:


> *Congress demands FIR against Modi for 'violation' of model code*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Congress demanded registration of an FIR against Narendra Modi, dubbing telecast of his roadshow and his filing of nomination in Varanasi as a "flagrant violation" of the model code as voting was under way in 117 constituencies on Thursday.
> 
> "We do not want just issuing of notice. We want action. An FIR should be registered against all BJP leaders involved including the candidate from Varanasi," party spokesman and Union minister Anand Sharma told reporters here.
> 
> *Insisting that the telecast of Modi's roadshow and his filing of nomination has "gravely violated" the model code, Sharma alleged that this was done as part of a "well-planned" scheme of BJP to influence the voters in the constituencies going to the polls on Thursday. *
> 
> He said the law was very clear that there cannot be canvassing on the polling day.
> 
> Noting that the BJP programme was an elaborate affair and the telecast took place from 8am till 3pm, Sharma wondered as to "why the EC was not alert" and why the media was not told against telecasting it in the constituencies having polling on Thursday.
> 
> Claiming that the development was "without precedent", he said what has happened was "unacceptable".
> 
> *Sharma downplayed a question when asked that there was polling in Tripura when Rahul Gandhi had filed his nomination in Amethi which was shown live all over the country.   *He said that on Thursday the constituencies involved were 117, the second largest number of seats having polling in a single day in in the nine-phase elections.
> 
> "We expect the EC to take appropriate action. It is a very flagrant violation of the Represention of People Act," he said in reply to a question.
> 
> "We will wait for the response of the EC," Sharma said when asked whether the party will demand a repoll in all the 117 constituencies.
> 
> Asked whether Congress planned to approach the President on the issue, he merely said, "Let us take one step at a time."
> 
> The 117 constituencies cover 11 states and Union Territory of Puducherry in the sixth phase of Lok Sabha elections. Fate of 2076 candidates will be decided by 18 crore voters in the polls on Thursday in which stakes are high for Congress, BJP and number of other parties like AIADMK, DMK, NCP and Shiv Sena.
> 
> Congress demands FIR against Modi for 'violation' of model code - The Times of India




dey've started to read the writing on the wall. frustrated Mulsim party!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha agree with the assessment??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459323179878465536



Nope.. BJP is over estimated. My estimation is 5. At most 6.


----------



## LURKER

Any idea about Mathura ? An election analyst on TV said Jayant Singh has an upper hand over Hema Malini in Mathura.


----------



## Sourya Kharb

I found this image on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

LURKER said:


> Any idea about Mathura ? An election analyst on TV said Jayant Singh has an upper hand over Hema Malini in Mathura.



Hema Malini has won Mathura.. Overall a satisfactory performance in UP.

However Rajasthan was below average. Well below expectation. Looks like Candidates were not chosen wisely.


----------



## Android

Close contest in Mumbai although NDA has an edge due to 10% increase in voter turnout in Mumbai


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459328980441919488
@arp2041 is this better than last time around?


----------



## Marshmallow

jha said:


> Dont worry.. Is baar Pura Bihar ALtaaf Bhai ke saath hai...
> 
> Sab par bhari.. Ek Bihari...


whatever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459327225234341890


----------



## Soumitra

Election Commission officials seal four IT companies in Chennai as they function on polling day - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

kbd-raaf said:


> Looks like 53% final turnout in Mumbai. Almost 10% more than in 2009.


Not 10% its almost 12 % Last time were 41.4 this time 53.1 %


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed Don't know the exact figure, but i guess it was arnd 60% only. Good there is no high voter turnout, means that people are voting for BJP as last time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459254507700908033

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

@jbond197 I think Dr. Patil has come up with some nos. for mumbai et al.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459333931234377729
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459336414904074242

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Marshmallow said:


> Allah kurey MODI har jaey! lolz


MQM for pakistan. 

only a bihari can ensure peace between our countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Ayush said:


> MQM for pakistan.
> 
> only a bihari can ensure peace between our countries



Allah Maaf kare...........Kahin yeh, Kashmir chor key Bihar mangney lag jaye toh????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

arp2041 said:


> Allah Maaf kare...........Kahin yeh, Kashmir chor key Bihar mangney lag jaye toh????


doodh magaoge to kheer denge,
bihar mangage to cheer denge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459339705730220032

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow

arp2041 said:


> Allah Maaf kare...........Kahin yeh, Kashmir chor key Bihar mangney lag jaye toh????


nae hum pora india mangey gey




get ready ...we are gonna invade India soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Ayush said:


> doodh magaoge to kheer denge,
> bihar mangage to *DEY* denge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Marshmallow said:


> nae hum pora india mangey gey
> 
> 
> 
> get ready ...we are gonna invade India soon!



Arey yaar pehle IMF/WB ki (due) kiste bharo....Fir invade karo


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459344478684192769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459345076338970625

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

BJP Amritsar candidate Arun jaitley ji during his election roadshow at Majitha near Amritsar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459346590436581376
BTW is Dharna still On..?


----------



## joekrish

Voting over in TN, did my part and hope
*"Bar bar Modi sarkar"


Did I get that right. *

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## arp2041

joekrish said:


> Voting over in TN, did my part and hope
> *"Bar bar Modi sarkar"
> 
> Did I get that right. *



Dude it's "ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR" - This time it's Modi Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*Assam: 110-year-old voter sees Indira Gandhi-like strictness in Modi*

Arguably India’s oldest voter at 110 years, Satyabhama Das finds in Narendra Modi the strictness of former Prime Minister Indira Gandhi. And she won’t mind it if the country returns to the Emergency era to raise moral standards in Indian politics.





Das is one of Assam’s 9,421,977 voters expected to cast their vote in 11,994 polling stations across six Lok Sabha constituencies in the third and final phase on Thursday. Non-Congress parties (BJP three) had won all but one of these seats in 2009.

“In the past, I saw politicians keeping honesty above everything else. There has been a steady decline of moral standards and values in Indian politics. We need a strict leader like Indira Gandhi. If it means returning to Emergency days, so be it,” she said.

She added that she saw glimpses of Gandhi in Modi but insisted it did not reflect her political leanings.

Born in 1904 in undivided India’s Habiganj, now in Bangladesh, Das migrated to Guwahati in 1954 with her lawyer-husband Nikunja Bihari Das, who died in 1964. Das lives with her daughter Saraju Das, who retired in 1994 as the principal of a girls’ college in Guwahati.

“A strict disciplinarian, she has not had any major illness. She keeps herself updated on politics and sports through TV and newspapers, and she is keen on voting for the change India needs,” Saraju said.

Assam: 110-year-old voter sees Indira Gandhi-like strictness in Modi - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> Allah Maaf kare...........Kahin yeh, Kashmir chor key Bihar mangney lag jaye toh????


--
they want bihar desperately..
nitish for good governance ..with care of bhatkal ..
lalu for pak railways ..
rabri for CM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459346931601641472
JAI HO!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459346931601641472
> JAI HO!!!


If it's anywhere close to that figure of 31%, blimey..it's indeed a massive shift from the status-quo!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JanjaWeed said:


> If it's anywhere close to that figure of 31%, blimey..it's indeed a massive shift from the status-quo!


--
seems 
jamana badal gaya hai..


----------



## joekrish

arp2041 said:


> Dude it's "ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR" - This time it's Modi Govt.


Yup I did know that but I tried changing that a little bit by saying hereafter it is going to be Modi sarkar with my broken hindi or did I blow it?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> seems
> jamana badal gaya hai..


& there is no Modi wave btw!


----------



## arp2041

joekrish said:


> Yup I did know that but I tried changing that a little bit by saying hereafter it is going to be Modi sarkar with my broken hindi or did I blow it?



You said "Modi Govt. again & again"


----------



## Parul

joekrish said:


> Yup I did know that but I tried changing that a little bit by saying hereafter it is going to be Modi sarkar with my broken hindi or did I blow it?



Your Post was Apt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459346931601641472
> JAI HO!!!



Oh teri.....

Amma ki to chain gayee.....

If it is even 25%, in a 3 way split (4 way at some places), expect atleast 10 seats for BJP+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joekrish

JanjaWeed said:


> If it's anywhere close to that figure of 31%, blimey..it's indeed a massive shift from the status-quo!


So true a big shift from the Dravidian parties and it was clearly evident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> If it's anywhere close to that figure of 31%, blimey..it's indeed a massive shift from the status-quo!



Hoping its concentrated in 10-11 seats even if true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Just watched AMITSHAH's interview he looked very calm and compose . He is confident of getting majority and I have full confidence in him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*Constituency Report 03: Kannauj and Mumbai North-West *
Posted : 11:26 am, April 24, 2014 by admin






*Mumbai North-West*

This is a seat that Gurudas Kamat had won comprehensively in 2009 due to the MNS taking away 18% of the votes. In 2009, while Shiv Sena had only taken leads in Jogeshwari East and had come a very close second in Goregaon, everywhere else MNS had hurt the Sena badly. For instance, in Dindoshi, Shiv Sena had got 30k votes and MNS took 28k votes, while Gurudas Kamat of Congress romped home by taking 34k votes. If such a pattern continues this time, then Mr Kamat can be lucky once again.





At the outset, the contest this time looks like a 4-cornered battle with MNS nominating film maker Mahesh Manjrekar and AAP entering the race through Mayank Gandhi. The real fight though is between sitting MP Gurudas Kamat and Gajanan Kirtikar of Shiv Sena. Will the MNS cut the same amount of votes as last time? Will AAP eat more into the Congress votes? These are some of the questions we are seeking answers to and are strategically tracking three probable swing areas for 2014 of Versova, Goregaon and Andheri West.

Let us first project this result of Mumbai North West – Gurudas Kamat is losing this seat and Shiv Sena’s Gajanan Kirtikar is winning this seat. Yes there is massive Muslim consolidation behind Congress, but MNS is not really polling much here and Shiv Sena is getting almost the entire spectrum of Hindu votes – Marathas, Brahmins, Dalits et al. AAP, for all its “_Hawa”_ isn’t getting any traction even here. It would be a minor miracle if Mayank Gandhi were to save his deposit.





*Kannauj*

This is a high profile seat where UP CM’s wife Dimple Yadav had won without even a contest in a by-election. SP has once again nominated the Bahu from this city of fragrance. She is pitted against two upper castes Nirmal Tiwari of BSP and Subrat Pathak of BJP which may lead to division of anti-Yadav vote here and help Akhileh’s wife to romp home. Dimple Yadav is not exactly invincible as many media pundits would like us to believe as she had lost her very first election from Firozabad to Raj Babbar just a few years ago. Can the Modi wave penetrate this SP bastion is the question we are asking today to understand the 24th April polling day.

Kannauj is a very interesting seat this time and Dimple Yadav is actually trailing behind BJP till late afternoon;


Yadav’s and Muslims are almost near 90% consolidated behind Dimple, but there is almost 100% consolidation of all other social sections
Near 100% consolidation of Brahmins and Thakurs behind BJP, which means Nirmal Tiwari of BSP is a non-starter here
There is also some 60% Dalit consolidation behind BJP’s Subrat Pathak in a totally surprising move of Dalit voters against Mayawati and to defeat the Yadav Bahu




*Related posts:*

*Constituency Report 4: Araria and Mumbai North-East *
Posted : 2:19 pm, April 24, 2014 by admin





*Mumbai North East*

Sanjay Dina Patil of NCP had won this seat in 2009 by a narrow margin of merely 2933 votes by getting dollops of help from MNS which had polled a whopping 195148 votes! In fact, MNS had taken pole position in 3 out of the 6 assembly segments and BJP had won 2 out of 6, while NCP only won Shivaji Nagar and yet managed to win this seat! The electoral arithmetic had gone so totally against BJP last time that Kirit Somaiya had lost despite doing very well in terms of performance.

This time MNS has not only withdrawn its candidate in favour of the BJP, but MNS workers are also reportedly actively working for Kirit Somaiya. What has probably added to Sanjay Dina Patil’s worries is Medha Patkar of AAP who is taking a chunk of traditional Congress votes. We have been tracking Mankhurd Shivaji Nagar, Bhandup West and Ghatkopar areas to see the mood of Mumbai.

BJP’s Kirit Somaiya is ahead by a huge margin in this seat even Congress pockets. We are projecting that Kirit is winning this seat by a big margin of above 60k to 1 Lakh votes. AAP’s Medha Patkar may surprise by the votes she has secured, possibly the best performing AAP candidate among all in Mumbai or possibly whole of Maharashtra. BJP’s lead though is huge in sheer numbers as it has got almost 80% consolidation of both Maratha and Dalit votes. Medha Patkar has probably helped BJP in a big way.





*Araria*

This is again a seat that BJP had won last time and has given ticket to its sitting MP Pradeep Kumar Singh. What is interesting is that LJP was the main opponent against BJP here last time and had won 2 out of the 6 assembly segments Araria and Jokihat, while BJP had taken pole position in the remaining 4. Will the LJP joining NDA help BJP in this seat is one of the reasons why we are closely watching Araria. This seat has also become important because opposition is trying hard to consolidate anti-BJP votes in this Nepal bordering town where almost 60% of the polling booths are sensitive and a large posse of central forces are guarding them (which may discourage a section of the middle class voters).

There are close to 6 lakh Muslim voters here out of the total 16 lakh voters which is also the reason why this is an important parliamentary constituency of Bihar in phase 3. If BJP has to win this seat, there has to be near unanimous OBC-Upper caste vote in its favour along with a section of Dalits that Paswan may bring to the table. We also tracked how the 1.5 lakh plus Yadavs voted here in Araria.


Massive vote transfer by LJP of Dalit vote towards BJP+ has made a big difference here
Non Yadav OBC vote has also gone to BJP in about 65%
Yadavs have voted close to 60% in favour of RJD
Muslims have consolidated behind RJD by about 70%
Upper Castes have consolidated near 100% in favour of BJP
JDU by polling enough votes has upset the applecart of the Secularists




*Related posts:*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JanjaWeed

joekrish said:


> Voting over in TN, did my part and hope
> *"Bar bar Modi sarkar"
> 
> Did I get that right. *





joekrish said:


> Yup I did know that but I tried changing that a little bit by saying hereafter it is going to be Modi sarkar with my broken hindi or did I blow it?



You are 50% there for 31% of BJP vote share in TN. By the time next election comes around.... you'll get it 100% right.. & BJP will get 50% of the share!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

*Good Evening India: A quick review of 24th April *
Posted : 2:54 pm, April 24, 2014 by admin





The 24th of April was always going to be a close election day due to some fascinating contests. We have huge varying data points from all over numbering about 7000+ so we will need at least two days to fully analyse the same. We are doing a brief end of the day analysis as we do on all polling days.

*Uttar Pradesh*

A very powerful SP zone this region has produced a classic battle in the heartland. While SP’s strength of Yadavs and Muslims have consolidated behind the party more-or-less, BJP seems to have got the rest of the Hindu vote. Unlike how the day began with a major surge for SP< BJP seems to have made some smart recovery in this phase putting a big fight in SP pocket boroughs like Kannauj Firozabad and Hardoi where the saffron party may produce some stunners. It is said that the women voters who came out in large numbers post noon made a big difference to the day’s outcome.





*Bihar*

This was another tough fight that scared BJP initially, but the party may not have done as badly as expected. In fact, BJP has a chance of sweeping this phase too, looking the way JDU has divided votes in key constituencies. We are still looking at the data very closely, so here are the broad trends for Bihar





*Tamil Nadu*

This is a stunner of a state which might end up becoming the talking point of 2014. Whoever advised Modi on that alliance in this Dravidian state needs to be saluted for his/her brilliance! Raw data is indicative of NDA being ahead in the race from both the Dravidian parties in a close three-cornered fight, but we will be able to do actual projections only after slicing the data according to social profiling. One of the positives for NDA today was that BJP is ahead of its rivals in Coimbatore!

[This is just a brief EOD analysis of broad trends based on ground reports, we will be doing a fairly deep analysis over the next 72 hours]

*Related posts:*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## joekrish

Tridibans said:


> Oh teri.....
> 
> Amma ki to chain gayee.....
> 
> If it is even 25%, in a 3 way split (4 way at some places), expect atleast 10 seats for BJP+


That would be asking for too much anything more than 6 or 7 would be an exaggeration and belive me that is a big,big mountain and only because of the Modi wave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> *Constituency Report 03: Kannauj and Mumbai North-West *
> Posted : 11:26 am, April 24, 2014 by admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mumbai North-West*
> 
> This is a seat that Gurudas Kamat had won comprehensively in 2009 due to the MNS taking away 18% of the votes. In 2009, while Shiv Sena had only taken leads in Jogeshwari East and had come a very close second in Goregaon, everywhere else MNS had hurt the Sena badly. For instance, in Dindoshi, Shiv Sena had got 30k votes and MNS took 28k votes, while Gurudas Kamat of Congress romped home by taking 34k votes. If such a pattern continues this time, then Mr Kamat can be lucky once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the outset, the contest this time looks like a 4-cornered battle with MNS nominating film maker Mahesh Manjrekar and AAP entering the race through Mayank Gandhi. The real fight though is between sitting MP Gurudas Kamat and Gajanan Kirtikar of Shiv Sena. Will the MNS cut the same amount of votes as last time? Will AAP eat more into the Congress votes? These are some of the questions we are seeking answers to and are strategically tracking three probable swing areas for 2014 of Versova, Goregaon and Andheri West.
> 
> Let us first project this result of Mumbai North West – Gurudas Kamat is losing this seat and Shiv Sena’s Gajanan Kirtikar is winning this seat. Yes there is massive Muslim consolidation behind Congress, but MNS is not really polling much here and Shiv Sena is getting almost the entire spectrum of Hindu votes – Marathas, Brahmins, Dalits et al. AAP, for all its “_Hawa”_ isn’t getting any traction even here. It would be a minor miracle if Mayank Gandhi were to save his deposit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kannauj*
> 
> This is a high profile seat where UP CM’s wife Dimple Yadav had won without even a contest in a by-election. SP has once again nominated the Bahu from this city of fragrance. She is pitted against two upper castes Nirmal Tiwari of BSP and Subrat Pathak of BJP which may lead to division of anti-Yadav vote here and help Akhileh’s wife to romp home. Dimple Yadav is not exactly invincible as many media pundits would like us to believe as she had lost her very first election from Firozabad to Raj Babbar just a few years ago. Can the Modi wave penetrate this SP bastion is the question we are asking today to understand the 24th April polling day.
> 
> Kannauj is a very interesting seat this time and Dimple Yadav is actually trailing behind BJP till late afternoon;
> 
> 
> Yadav’s and Muslims are almost near 90% consolidated behind Dimple, but there is almost 100% consolidation of all other social sections
> Near 100% consolidation of Brahmins and Thakurs behind BJP, which means Nirmal Tiwari of BSP is a non-starter here
> There is also some 60% Dalit consolidation behind BJP’s Subrat Pathak in a totally surprising move of Dalit voters against Mayawati and to defeat the Yadav Bahu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Related posts:*
> 
> *Constituency Report 4: Araria and Mumbai North-East *
> Posted : 2:19 pm, April 24, 2014 by admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mumbai North East*
> 
> Sanjay Dina Patil of NCP had won this seat in 2009 by a narrow margin of merely 2933 votes by getting dollops of help from MNS which had polled a whopping 195148 votes! In fact, MNS had taken pole position in 3 out of the 6 assembly segments and BJP had won 2 out of 6, while NCP only won Shivaji Nagar and yet managed to win this seat! The electoral arithmetic had gone so totally against BJP last time that Kirit Somaiya had lost despite doing very well in terms of performance.
> 
> This time MNS has not only withdrawn its candidate in favour of the BJP, but MNS workers are also reportedly actively working for Kirit Somaiya. What has probably added to Sanjay Dina Patil’s worries is Medha Patkar of AAP who is taking a chunk of traditional Congress votes. We have been tracking Mankhurd Shivaji Nagar, Bhandup West and Ghatkopar areas to see the mood of Mumbai.
> 
> BJP’s Kirit Somaiya is ahead by a huge margin in this seat even Congress pockets. We are projecting that Kirit is winning this seat by a big margin of above 60k to 1 Lakh votes. AAP’s Medha Patkar may surprise by the votes she has secured, possibly the best performing AAP candidate among all in Mumbai or possibly whole of Maharashtra. BJP’s lead though is huge in sheer numbers as it has got almost 80% consolidation of both Maratha and Dalit votes. Medha Patkar has probably helped BJP in a big way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Araria*
> 
> This is again a seat that BJP had won last time and has given ticket to its sitting MP Pradeep Kumar Singh. What is interesting is that LJP was the main opponent against BJP here last time and had won 2 out of the 6 assembly segments Araria and Jokihat, while BJP had taken pole position in the remaining 4. Will the LJP joining NDA help BJP in this seat is one of the reasons why we are closely watching Araria. This seat has also become important because opposition is trying hard to consolidate anti-BJP votes in this Nepal bordering town where almost 60% of the polling booths are sensitive and a large posse of central forces are guarding them (which may discourage a section of the middle class voters).
> 
> There are close to 6 lakh Muslim voters here out of the total 16 lakh voters which is also the reason why this is an important parliamentary constituency of Bihar in phase 3. If BJP has to win this seat, there has to be near unanimous OBC-Upper caste vote in its favour along with a section of Dalits that Paswan may bring to the table. We also tracked how the 1.5 lakh plus Yadavs voted here in Araria.
> 
> 
> Massive vote transfer by LJP of Dalit vote towards BJP+ has made a big difference here
> Non Yadav OBC vote has also gone to BJP in about 65%
> Yadavs have voted close to 60% in favour of RJD
> Muslims have consolidated behind RJD by about 70%
> Upper Castes have consolidated near 100% in favour of BJP
> JDU by polling enough votes has upset the applecart of the Secularists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Related posts:*



@GreenFoe This is looking really good for saffron alliance! great work by your friends. Let the good news keep flowing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

JanjaWeed said:


> You are 50% there for 31% of BJP vote share in TN. By the time next election comes around.... you'll get it 100% right.. & BJP will get 50% of the share!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

joekrish said:


> So true a big shift from the Dravidian parties and it was clearly evident.


You being a native resident of TN.. would be best placed to explain this massive shift. Is it due to Modi magic or people losing faith in Dravidian parties?



Star Wars said:


> Hoping its concentrated in 10-11 seats even if true


yes.. for votes to turn into seat numbers, it would be great if the vote share is concentrated around certain number of seats. Let's hope this is just the start & trend spreads across the state!


----------



## joekrish

JanjaWeed said:


> You being a native resident of TN.. would be best placed to explain this massive shift. Is it due to Modi magic or people losing faith in Dravidian parties?
> 
> 
> yes.. for votes to turn into seat numbers, it would be great if the vote share is concentrated around certain number of seats. Let's hope this is just the start & trend spreads across the state!


Modi magic for sure, my driver who is a christian married to a muslim----saw him picking up people on a rented car and telling them on why they should vote for Modi and he and his christian friend were paying for the car from their pocket, two years back I am sure he would not have known who Modi is. 

What would you call this?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

joekrish said:


> Modi magic for sure, my driver who is a cristian married to a muslim----saw him picking up people on a rented car and telling them on why they should vote for Modi and he and his christian friend were paying for the car from their pocket, two years back I am sure he would not have known who Modi is.


Now.. that says a lot. A big  for those who claim there is no Modi wave. Even a state like TN is feeling the breeze!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Salim shehzad (tortured & murdered in 2011 by 'khooofia idaras') wrote in his book "*Inside Al Qaeda and Taliban*" Page 116 that ISI wing was involed in the preplanned mumbai attacks 

Download Book - Inside Al Qaeda and Taliban : Saleem Shehzad : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459356925353000961

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459357386449223680

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459358326568919040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459358535113928704

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajanabahu

GreenFoe said:


> Salim shehzad (tortured & murdered in 2011 by 'khooofia idaras') wrote in his book "*Inside Al Qaeda and Taliban*" Page 116 that ISI wing was involed in the preplanned mumbai attacks



This was anyway confirmed by David Headley's confession and Ajmal Kasab confession  ...... what is the big surprise here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

How did Mumbai jump form 35- 54 in 1 hour ? something is seriously wrong there


----------



## kbd-raaf



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459358688147288064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459358877046173696

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459349698869207041

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

joekrish said:


> Voting over in TN, did my part and hope
> *"Bar bar Modi sarkar"
> 
> Did I get that right. *



Even Better 

(Bar Bar Modi Sarkar = Every time Modi Sarkar)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Ajanabahu said:


> This was anyway confirmed by David Headley's confession and Ajmal Kasab confession  ...... what is the big surprise here ?



Its from a slain (apparently by ISI) journo,so i think holds some space :|


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JanjaWeed said:


> & there is no Modi wave btw!


--
wave ,, tide ,, air,, wind... gale.... but 
abki bar no congress sarkar ...
if pappu pass hogaya to india fail ho gayega 



Star Wars said:


> How did Mumbai jump form 35- 54 in 1 hour ? something is seriously wrong there


-
normal scenario
genrally mumabi vote in late hrs .. 2 hr early leave from office ..

or 
ganda hai par dhanda hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

kbd-raaf said:


>


--
another few..
1. where is the party....
2. south mumbai only works from 1am to 6am .. after that sleeping time..
3. no AC provided 
4. women - not been to parlour so how to come out.. (no offense ) 
5 election -- what that..


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

SO what can we expect this phase ?


----------



## kbd-raaf

I lold.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GreenFoe

Star Wars said:


> SO what can we expect this phase ?


Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1310

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> I lold.




 

Not even Second Place, he is givign BJP third place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

kbd-raaf said:


> I lold.



PET channel


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi's 20-day warning on accountability to UPA sparks big political controversy

Whats this ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

kbd-raaf said:


> I lold.


wow... this news channel just managed to make it's presence felt! 



Jason bourne said:


> Narendra Modi's 20-day warning on accountability to UPA sparks big political controversy
> 
> Whats this ?


It's only Arnab who managed to see controversy in this. For an ordinary Indian it's accountability!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Narendra Modi's 20-day warning on accountability to UPA sparks big political controversy
> 
> Whats this ?



in 20 days all khangrasis will be castrated i think


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... this news channel just managed to make it's presence felt!
> 
> 
> !


Paltu channel of khujli since delhi assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Paltu channel of khujli since delhi assembly



Never heard about this channel before.. Now I know there is a news channel called News Express in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... this news channel just managed to make it's presence felt!
> 
> 
> It's only Arnab who managed to see controversy in this. For an ordinary Indian it's accountability!


--
i think that why raj thakare bluntly told arnab .. why are you looking lines /controversy ?


----------



## Star Wars

how many seats are we expecting ?


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459377580806664193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459377773736259584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459377580806664193
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459377773736259584


--
but CAG also gave negative comments on some issue ..right?


----------



## kbd-raaf

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> but CAG also gave negative comments on some issue ..right?



CAG on Gujarat: Fact versus fiction | Niti Central


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... this news channel just managed to make it's presence felt


This is an AAPtard channel. It was the one behind opinion poll sting.. Now shall we expose them for spreading lies!! Opinion polls to 3℅ oopar neechay kar rahe hay, yahan to jameen asmaan ho rha hai!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459357386449223680



Yup... My estimate was also same... Today not so good for BJP in Rajasthan.


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Yup... My estimate was also same... Today not so good for BJP in Rajasthan.


LOL not so good,except dausa bjp winning all is not so good ? 

Mark this post BJP will be 22+ :|

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Yup... My estimate was also same... Today not so good for BJP in Rajasthan.


So is Congress really gaining in Rajasthan!! I can't believe it..

@JAT BALWAN - jhunjhunu ke kile pe tirangay ke saath safron lehrana chahiye is baar!!


----------



## jha

kbd-raaf said:


> I lold.




WTF....

This is the channel of that Vinod Kapri.. No wonder such revealing estimates are coming. Jab Dimag hi khaali hai to aur kya hoga...



GreenFoe said:


> LOL not so good,except dausa bjp winning all is not so good ?
> 
> Mark this post BJP will be 22+ :|



Nah.. 20 is more likely. Some backstabbing has happened. If BJP indeed wins 22+, I'll be delighted. But as of now 18-20.


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> So is Congress really gaining in Rajasthan!! I can't believe it..



Complete BS ,Just check any report ,Are check the voting BJP is winning 22-24 .


*PC-> Increase/Decrease in Turnout*
Jalore [18] *21.57*
Kota [24] *21.17*
Nagaur [14] *18.63*
Rajsamand [22] *18*
Jhunjhunu [4] *17.89*
Barmer [17] *17.13*
Bikaner (SC) [2] *17.05*
Udaipur (ST) [19] *16.85*
Jodhpur [16] *16.83*
Ajmer [13] *15.75*
Banswara (ST) [20] *14.31*
Pali [15] *14.25*
Chittorgarh [21] *14.12*
Jaipur [7] *12.73*
Jaipur Rural [6] *12.54*
Bhilwara [23] *12.52*
Churu [3] *12.48*
Sikar [5] *12.16*
Ganganagar (SC) [1] *11.95*
Jhalawar - Baran [25] *8.54*
Alwar [8] *10.03*
Bharatpur (SC) [9] *17.91*
Karauli - Dholpur (SC) [10] *17.3*
Dausa (ST) [11] *-2.97*
Tonk - Sawai Madhopur [12] *7.72 *


----------



## indiatester

jha said:


> WTF....
> Nah.. 20 is more likely. Some backstabbing has happened. If BJP indeed wins 22+, I'll be delighted. But as of now 18-20.


18/25 is pretty good IMO. 
70%


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> Nah.. 20 is more likely. *Some backstabbing has happened.* If BJP indeed wins 22+, I'll be delighted. But as of now 18-20.



Could there be Jaswant Singh angle to it? This is my conspiracy theory!!


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> WTF....
> 
> Nah.. 20 is more likely. Some backstabbing has happened. If BJP indeed wins 22+, I'll be delighted. But as of now 18-20.




I made a graph after assembly election on Turnout and effect of results(seats)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> Complete BS ,Just check any report ,Are check the voting BJP is winning 22-24 .
> 
> 
> *PC-> Increase/Decrease in Turnout*
> Jalore [18] *21.57*
> Kota [24] *21.17*
> Nagaur [14] *18.63*
> Rajsamand [22] *18*
> Jhunjhunu [4] *17.89*
> Barmer [17] *17.13*
> Bikaner (SC) [2] *17.05*
> Udaipur (ST) [19] *16.85*
> Jodhpur [16] *16.83*
> Ajmer [13] *15.75*
> Banswara (ST) [20] *14.31*
> Pali [15] *14.25*
> Chittorgarh [21] *14.12*
> Jaipur [7] *12.73*
> Jaipur Rural [6] *12.54*
> Bhilwara [23] *12.52*
> Churu [3] *12.48*
> Sikar [5] *12.16*
> Ganganagar (SC) [1] *11.95*
> Jhalawar - Baran [25] *8.54*
> Alwar [8] *10.03*
> Bharatpur (SC) [9] *17.91*
> Karauli - Dholpur (SC) [10] *17.3*
> Dausa (ST) [11] *-2.97*
> Tonk - Sawai Madhopur [12] *7.72 *


That sounds about right!! Congress is dead in Rajasthan and who else got the guts to challenge the Queen!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

GreenFoe said:


> I made a graph after assembly election on Turnout and effect of results(seats)
> 
> View attachment 25852



That's from 5forty3.


----------



## GreenFoe

kbd-raaf said:


> That's from 5forty3.



No!

Just by comparing 2009 and 2013 results via indiavotes,com


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Just spoke to my dad on phone, who is in Delhi and was a big fan of AAP in Dec-Jan. Kehte hain " Ab aise aadmi ko kaun vote kare jo bandar ki tarah uchalta koodta rehta hai, kaam dhanda karna nahi hai bas 24 ghante nautanki, upar se har doosre din thappad khata rehta hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jha

^^ Interestingly the numbers in that poll do not add up to 100%. ~ 83%... Yeh 17% kahan gaye..?



jbond197 said:


> Could there be Jaswant Singh angle to it? This is my conspiracy theory!!



Actually some resentment in a caste. and Solid ganging up of Muslims and probably Meenas. Not everything is clear yet. But performance has been below expectation. BJP may very well go on to win 22 as @GreenFoe is suggesting. But I would still be a little conservative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459384898785005568

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459323844994416640
Any Marathi Manoos here..? Is this guy anywhere close to ground reality..? Bhujbal loosing..? Why does Amethi looks like a probable mission now..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> ^^ Interestingly the numbers in that poll do not add up to 100%. ~ 83%... Yeh 17% kahan gaye..?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some resentment in a caste. and Solid ganging up of Muslims and probably Meenas. Not everything is clear yet. But performance has been below expectation. BJP may very well go on to win 22 as @GreenFoe is suggesting. But I would still be a little conservative.




Overall how much do you see for BJP in the 340 or so odds seats contested till now


----------



## AugenBlick

Proud Hindu said:


> Mumbai north east kaun jeetega ?


cant stop laughing


onu1886 said:


> I just discovered another person with my name and all details same as mine in in the electoral list online in a different constituency in WB.
> Now I know why the voter turnout in WB is so high . Fake voting


Contact the EC and make a claim. Don't Sit hand over Fist.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459360104609886208


arp2041 said:


> _UNDERSTANDING BRAND MODI.................
> _
> 7TH April - first phase polling - BJP's Manifesto is released.
> 
> 9th April - second phase polling - Modi files nomination from Vododra.
> 
> 12th April - 17th April (4th & 5th phase) - He gives series of Interviews (people were eagerly waiting for).
> 
> 24th April - 6th phase - 117 seats for taking - HE DOES A MASSIVE SHOW OF STRENGTH IN VARANASI WHILE FILING HIS NOMINATION & THE SCREENS ARE PUT IN SEATS WHERE THE POLING IS GOING ON (IN UP ITSELF)................
> 
> THIS MAN IS SIMPLY AMAZING, HE KNOWS WHAT TO DO & HOW TO DO IT.....................
> 
> THINKING ABOUT DOING A P.hD on him
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe @Sidak @chak de INDIA @jbond197 @Android @Jason bourne @onu1886



We should intern under him


Marshmallow said:


> Allah kurey MODI har jaey! lolz


Aapki post quote kar li gayi hai
Agar modi jeeta toh ab "Allah" ki marzi se jeetega
Fir kehna mat ki Indians ne BJP ko kyun elect kiya...


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459385853815443456

Hmmm... Atanu Bhuyan is giving 8+1 to BJP in Assam. I am suddenly expecting another similar crazy number from TN..



Star Wars said:


> Overall how much do you see for BJP in the 340 or so odds seats contested till now



Exact number to bolna muskil hai. But overall more than 60% except states like Kerala and WB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459381691132280832
Today Dalits have proved they don't buy into all these numerous attempts by pseudo seculars to divide them from rest of Hindu community and They are all in fact proud Hindus to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459385853815443456
> 
> Hmmm... Atanu Bhuyan is giving 8+1 to BJP in Assam. I am suddenly expecting another similar crazy number from TN..



Bhuyan RT'ed that its the most polarized election since 85 .



Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459381691132280832
> Today Dalits have proved they don't buy into all these numerous attempts by pseudo seculars to divide them from rest of Hindu community and They are all in fact proud Hindus to the core.



Dalits in Cities are very 'pro hindu'[whatever that means],they just needs jobs and equality like others :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459374902261207040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

AugenBlick said:


> cant stop laughing
> 
> Contact the EC and make a claim. Don't Sit hand over Fist.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459360104609886208
> 
> 
> We should intern under him
> 
> Aapki post quote kar li gayi hai
> Agar modi jeeta toh ab "Allah" ki marzi se jeetega
> Fir kehna mat ki Indians ne BJP ko kyun elect kiya...


----------



## jha

Interesting article..

Congress's misguided crusade against India | The Daily Caller


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459381691132280832
> Today Dalits have proved they don't buy into all these numerous attempts by pseudo seculars to divide them from rest of Hindu community and They are all in fact proud Hindus to the core.



Which means mayavati is doomed

I just saw an add in Youtube from Reliance defending their land purchase in Gujarat .. Saying that the land bought was bought legally and that to above the normal price...


----------



## jbond197

GreenFoe said:


> Bhuyan RT'ed that its the most polarized election since 85 .
> 
> 
> 
> Dalits in Cities are very 'pro hindu'[whatever that means],they just needs jobs and equality like others :|


I am sick of this word Dalit.. Can't we just drop it? Anyone can be good or bad based on opportunities they get. There should not be any discrimination while providing opportunities to anyone. The real poor regardless of who they are, should be helped, should be uplifted. I am not sure if Modi can or will do something in this regard but I would like it if he does..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

After surprisingly fabulous performance in TN, Haryana, Assam and Orissa. I am pretty sure NDA has touched 200 mark as of today with BJP somewhere around 165 seats.



jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459385853815443456
> 
> Hmmm... Atanu Bhuyan is giving 8+1 to BJP in Assam. I am suddenly expecting another similar crazy number from TN..
> 
> 
> 
> Exact number to bolna muskil hai. But overall more than 60% except states like Kerala and WB.



looks like that bastard Paswan really helped BJP today


----------



## AugenBlick

Android said:


> After surprisingly fabulous performance in TN, Haryana, Assam and Orissa. I am pretty sure NDA has touched 200 mark as of today with BJP somewhere around 165 seats.


One decade of Modi rule means eradication of Political left.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SouthDesi

So, after today's phase it's 100% certain that Modi will be the next PM of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

AugenBlick said:


> One decade of Modi rule means eradication of Political left.



Or atleast what we know now as the Indian political left.

The spectrum will shift to the right, what is centre right now will be the norm, etc. It's a rebalance of what the Congis have done over the last 60 odd years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Today amitshah said our main opponents in UP is BSP .


----------



## jha

Android said:


> looks like that bastard Paswan really helped BJP today



Yes... A good alliance.. 

One thing is for sure. Muslims have totally dumped Nitish. And that idiot axed his alliance in the hope that they will become his follower for this.

Another thing to note : Yadavs have voted for BJP where ever they are strong. Yadavs have a hostile relationship with Nitish. BJP should cultivate this after Loksabha elections and ensure a new combination. Upper Caste + Yadavs + OBC ( minus kurmi ) + Dalits.. They can get 150 in assembly election. provided Lalu's family does not win a seat in this election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Hi all..
Please circulate this amongst your friends whose names have gone missing..
Link to google form. Please fill this form 
If Your Name Hasn't Been Included In The Voter's List

We will lodge a complaint within 24 hrs

Please spread this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Today amitshah said our main opponents in UP is BSP .



Well.. Both BJP and BSP are fighting for Dalit votes. 

Kya din aa gaye hain.. BSP needs to fight for Dalit votes.. 

In Azamgarh, Mulayam is not at all comfortable. Even Yadavs are not fully backing him. Muslims are also divided. 

Both Mulayam's and Mayawati's decision have been proven wrong. Mulayam should not have fought from Azamgarh and Mayawati should have fought election.


----------



## Prometheus

Mr. Bikram Majithia Cabinet minister punjab and bro in law of Sukhbir badal .............disrespected Guru Gobind's Shabad during election ralli for jaitley


----------



## jha

AAP sending this message to seek votes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

BJP looks all set to cross 230 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> Mr. Bikram Majithia Cabinet minister punjab and bro in law of Sukhbir badal .............disrespected Guru Gobind's Shabad during election ralli for jaitley



Is video se kuch nhi hona ab... Jaitley ne to seat nikal li... Amrinder Singh did a wonderful job in loosing this seat.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459381479630315520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459381479630315520




Modi in vadodara today  r u going ?


----------



## arp2041

Yeh aaj tak ki Om Kashyap kya AAP key pyar me andhi ho gyi hai??

She said, Aaj Modi ko apney aap ko Arvind Kejriwal sey 10 kadam agey dikhana tha khudko, isliye yeh shakti pradarshan Kejri key ek din baad 

Modi don't even care about Kejri, if anyone is close to giving him a fight in Varanasi, it's Ajai Rai.

P.S. My Gut feeling, even arnd 30% Muslims of Varanasi will vote for Modi......................Anyone?


----------



## jaunty

jha said:


> Hmmm... Atanu Bhuyan is giving 8+1 to BJP in Assam. I am suddenly expecting another similar crazy number from TN..



Not sure how true his predictions will be but everyone I have talked to in Assam voted for BJP, my friends, cousins, parents, uncles, aunts. This is crazy and we are not a political family, nobody has an affiliation with any party. I haven't seen anything like this before.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> Modi in vadodara today  r u going ?


Naah man. I am in Mumbai(office). I will go to Vadodara on 29th night to cast my vote though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Rahul Gandhi's Massive Show of Strength Today at Lucknow.......Truely Shocking!!!






http://my.fakingnews.firstpost.com/2014/03/26/first-aap-de-addiction-centre-opens-in-ncr/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459382249117327360

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## joekrish

MST said:


> Even Better
> 
> (Bar Bar Modi Sarkar = Every time Modi Sarkar)


That is exactly what I was trying to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

jaunty said:


> Not sure how true his predictions will be but everyone I have talked to in Assam voted for BJP, my friends, cousins, parents, uncles, aunts. This is crazy and we are not a political family, nobody has an affiliation with any party. I haven't seen anything like this before.



Yes... Finally people are voting for real issues in Assam. I was shocked to hear that Load shedding is a very big issue and this itself has driven lot of people to BJP.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459385889257308160


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> [



Anything about TN out yet..? Some were talking about 31% votes for NDA..?


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Anything about TN out yet..? Some were talking about 31% votes for NDA..?



Number crunching going on, have to wait for a day or two


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Anything about TN out yet..? Some were talking about 31% votes for NDA..?



Probably tomorrow , Jaya used to get a lot of Votes from Hindus . it was wrong move for her to attack Modi , it shifted those votes to BJP probably



arp2041 said:


> Number crunching going on, have to wait for a day or two



Phikar na kar, Ache din aane Vale hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


>


----------



## jbond197

Android said:


> looks like that bastard Paswan really helped BJP today


I think one must thank Chirag Paswan for the BJP+LJP alliance. It is because of him this alliance happened. Also, I find that dude much smarter than his dad. In all likelyhood, he will do real good in politics as compared to Bollywood..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

AugenBlick said:


> cant stop laughing
> 
> Contact the EC and make a claim. Don't Sit hand over Fist.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459360104609886208
> 
> 
> We should intern under him
> 
> Aapki post quote kar li gayi hai
> Agar modi jeeta toh ab "Allah" ki marzi se jeetega
> Fir kehna mat ki Indians ne BJP ko kyun elect kiya...


Allah doesnt help evil doers to achieve what they want....in Islam we say its a free will....to do good and bad...so its entirely on the person and not with God's will


----------



## RAMPAGE

Lonely Hermit said:


> _
> 
> _


Fascist !!!!!!


----------



## AugenBlick

Marshmallow said:


> Allah doesnt help evil doers to achieve what they want....in Islam we say its a free will....to do good and bad...so its entirely on the person and not with God's will


But that is illogical bhai.... you said allah hara de modi ko election....ab batao agar modi jeet gaya toh use jeetya kaun ??? Free will

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

AugenBlick said:


> But that is illogical bhai.... you said allah hara de modi ko election....ab batao agar modi jeet gaya toh use jeetya kaun ??? Free will


because sometimes our prayers are accepted,sometimes not...and i did pray for something GOOD  maybe it will be accepted this time or maybe in the next elections who knows 

anyway i dont wanna discuss religion etc here...



ExtraOdinary said:


>


this man is good looking...you people should elect him as your PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Marshmallow said:


> this man is good looking...you people should elect him as your PM


We will elect him as your PM.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Marshmallow said:


> because sometimes our prayers are accepted,sometimes not...and i did pray for something GOOD  maybe it will be accepted this time or maybe in the next elections who knows
> 
> anyway i dont wanna discuss religion etc here...
> 
> 
> this man is good looking...you people should elect him as your PM



He is quite the charmer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

@jha

Bhaskar saying 23-25 in Raj ,dausa and barmer are tight .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

RAMPAGE said:


> Fascist !!!!!!


--
kya baat....
but not applicable in india... 
system error...
only MODI.....



ExtraOdinary said:


> He is quite the charmer


--
ye kya ho raha haii...


----------



## Soumitra

arp2041 said:


> Rahul Gandhi's Massive Show of Strength Today at Lucknow.......Truely Shocking!!!



Oh My God such crowds. Rajnath must be terrified

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459381691132280832
> Today Dalits have proved they don't buy into all these numerous attempts by pseudo seculars to divide them from rest of Hindu community and They are all in fact proud Hindus to the core.


--
its responsibility of hindu community to treat dalit as bro/sis and not stick to old bifurcation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Wish and hope NDA gets 272, no scope for blackmailing, nasty alliances, AAPtard dramas!




No NDA need 300 seats. Don't you see the chandra Babu Drama. Bloody fellow betraying BJP again and Again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

HariPrasad said:


> No NDA need 300 seats. Don't you see the chandra Babu Drama. Bloody fellow betraying BJP again and Again.


--
300seems diffuclt .. but g8 if get that mark..
as many hard decision need to take to clean the house before start working ..
UPA made all bull...t need some urgent work..so 300 alwasy better


----------



## cheekybird

AugenBlick said:


> Introducing the Epic RaGa collection brought to you by AugenBlick™
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203874306555948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @arp2041 @Android @jha and others
> Also our very own @cheekybird
> Enjoy


Kon jeeta?



Android said:


> abki bar modi sarkar


Uth jao ab neend se yar....nahin bane Gi Modi sarkar


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> How did Mumbai jump form 35- 54 in 1 hour ? something is seriously wrong there




34 percentage will not be a correct figure. It takes some time to compile the DATA.


----------



## HariPrasad

indiatester said:


> 18/25 is pretty good IMO.
> 70%




Looking to assembly trend, Bjp should get 24/25.



jbond197 said:


> That sounds about right!! Congress is dead in Rajasthan and who else got the guts to challenge the Queen!!




I think BJP should promote AAP in Rajasthan to split Congress vote.



arp2041 said:


> 24th April will go down as the day Dalits embraced Modi on a crucial day and created a tectonic shift in Indian political landscape
> — Dr. Praveen Patil (@5Forty3) April 24, 2014




Awesome Patil sahab Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HariPrasad

cheekybird said:


> Uth jao ab neend se yar....nahin bane Gi Modi sarkar




Jaise Jaise din bitate Ja rahe hai, Aap ke rahul ki dasha Jyada se jyada kharab hoti ja rahi hai.


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cheekybird

HariPrasad said:


> Jaise Jaise din bitate Ja rahe hai, Aap ke rahul ki dasha Jyada se jyada kharab hoti ja rahi hai.


Duwa hi ker sake hain uske liye,aur kia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> No NDA need 300 seats. Don't you see the chandra Babu Drama. Bloody fellow betraying BJP again and Again.



If Modi forms govt at center then rats like chandrababu will be silienced. Need not worry.



pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> its responsibility of hindu community to treat dalit as bro/sis and not stick to old bifurcation



Dalits are very much part of Hindus. Politicians like mayawati, mulayam, sonia, and others have divided hindus in name of caste and creed. Yadavs also very much part of hindu family. 

This is unfortunate and Modi needs to bring all of us under one hindu family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

onu1886 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459374902261207040



he voted for medha patkar


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> If Modi forms govt at center then rats like chandrababu will be silienced. Need not worry.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalits are very much part of Hindus. Politicians like mayawati, mulayam, sonia, and others have divided hindus in name of caste and creed. Yadavs also very much part of hindu family.
> 
> This is unfortunate and Modi needs to bring all of us under one hindu family.




RSS should work for Hindu unity in a big way like they have done in past. they should organize huge Hindi unity meets. All hindus should unite. The people who have converted to other religion should be bought back with respect and dignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> Narendra Modi's 20-day warning on accountability to UPA sparks big political controversy
> 
> Whats this ?



Take it easy, news traders need some or the other BS to discuss on primetime.



HariPrasad said:


> RSS should work for Hindu unity in a big way like they have done in past. they should organize huge Hindi unity meets. All hindus should unite. The people who have converted to other religion should be bought back with respect and dignity.



There should be two parallel approaches.

Modi taking care of India as a whole, economy, infra, governanance, administration, etc.

RSS should work for what you've said.

My advice to Modi: Sir, please focus on what people are looking from you. There are very high expectations from you, and you are very much capable to exceed those expectations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

AN OPEN QUESTION TO THE REGULARS HERE:

Supposing the elections throw up a surprise winner, say Congress...do you guys think that the Indian public will accept the result? Or will we see an societal uprising against the results and calls for re-elections?

@arp2041 @JanjaWeed @AugenBlick @onu1886 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Truth Finder

Indischer said:


> AN OPEN QUESTION TO THE REGULARS HERE:
> Supposing the elections throw up a surprise winner, say Congress...do you guys think that the Indian public will accept the result? Or will we see an societal uprising against the results and calls for re-elections?
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @AugenBlick @onu1886 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god


India is not a "Banana Republic". Everyone will accept the verdict of the people.


----------



## Soumitra

Indischer said:


> AN OPEN QUESTION TO THE REGULARS HERE:
> 
> Supposing the elections throw up a surprise winner, say Congress...do you guys think that the Indian public will accept the result? Or will we see an societal uprising against the results and calls for re-elections?
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @AugenBlick @onu1886 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god


We are not Bangladesh we will accept the verdict even if it is not per our wishes. Though many people like me would like to leave India in such an unfortunate circumstance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Truth Finder said:


> India is not a "Banana Republic". Everyone will accept the verdict of the people.


--
if its verdict of people.. god bless india.. congress in UPA 3 with PM...pappu or another puppet.. horrible idea 
..

but congress can go to low level of riging machine..


now its up to institution like EC to stand up for democracy and india of india..

indian will accept decision.. by nature we are accommodating people..
but question is ,
is it a will of people as per fair election ? or sham democracy manged by few ?



Soumitra said:


> We are not Bangladesh we will accept the verdict even if it is not per our wishes. Though many people like me would like to leave India in such an unfortunate circumstance.


--
you can but 90 % cant

hope sense prevails... with our institution..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

@timesnow: Congress reiterates its stand on 4.5% quotas for backward Muslims in OBC reservations...:X


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Indischer said:


> AN OPEN QUESTION TO THE REGULARS HERE:
> 
> Supposing the elections throw up a surprise winner, say Congress...do you guys think that the Indian public will accept the result? Or will we see an societal uprising against the results and calls for re-elections?
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @AugenBlick @onu1886 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god



Eventhough itll be unfortunate, we will accept it 



Jason bourne said:


> @timesnow: Congress reiterates its stand on 4.5% quotas for backward Muslims in OBC reservations...:X



More seats for Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

30 April: Elections take place in 9 states across 89 constituencies in the country. The states are Bihar, Andhra Pradesh, Gujarat, Jammu and Kashmir, Punjab, Uttar Pradesh, West Bengal. Two union territories where elections will take place are Dadra and Nagar Havelli and Daman and Diu. 

7 May: Polls take place in seven states and will cover 64 constituencies. States on the list are Andhra Pradesh, Bihar, Himachal Pradesh, Jammu and Kashmir, Uttarakhand, Uttar Pradesh, and West Bengal. 

12 May: This is the last date for polls where elections will take place across 41 constituencies in three states. States on the list are Bihar, Uttar Pradesh and West Bengal..

Now 200 left how many NDA likely to get ? 

100 minimum 

Eventually all seats of AP will come under NDA .... 

YSR and TDP as jagan said earlier that he will support any party who form govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Saurav Jha's Blog : Why the 'New York Times' does not get Narendra Modi's rise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> AN OPEN QUESTION TO THE REGULARS HERE:
> 
> Supposing the elections throw up a surprise winner, say Congress...do you guys think that the Indian public will accept the result? Or will we see an societal uprising against the results and calls for re-elections?
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @AugenBlick @onu1886 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god



Good question.

2014 is the TRUE TEST of Indian Democracy. Are People becoming Democratically more matured now? Are Parties like Congress ready to sit in the opposition? Are the two most important questions to be asked.

No matter how much we abuse Congress, but have to accept that Congress do accept the people's verdict. One such case being Karnataka assembly's last to last elections where BJP emerged largest party but Congress was in position to form govt. with JDS, it refused on the grounds that people have elected BJP & we cannot form a back door govt.

Similarly if 2014 is the year of BJP, i think Congress will be happy to sit in the opposition as i think Congress itself believes that if it gets 5 more years in Govt., it will be wiped out from entire India. So it's good for Indian democracy that opposition comes in power.

BTW, if you haven't noticed that the Congress was equally responsible for creating the Modi wave as if wanted to come back to power, UPA 2 had to just do average work along with the usual freebies, instead it ensured that it's performance graph is in negative which made people look towards Modi.

P.S. If UPA 3 do comes to power, I have made sure that I am leaving this nation, can't see my nation get ruined.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Varanasi proves Cong’s worst fears: Modi wave not a myth

Call it a wave or anything else you'd like but there is no denying the fact that the filing of nomination by BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi was one of the biggest events in the political history of Varanasi. It would have been a routine filing of nomination by a candidate except that in this case there were hundreds braving the heat in a riot of colours to welcome the BJP's prime ministerial candidate.

Some of the party's rivals alleged that the sea of humanity that turned out to support Modi was a manufactured one. *"It is not a manufactured crowd. You cannot make people shout or climb up rooftops if it was a manufactured crowd.*

The general perception was that the frenzy witnessed on the streets of Varanasi couldn't have all been orchestrated, and there may just be a wave of support for the BJP's prime ministerial candidate in Varanasi. "I do not think this is a manufactured wave in Varanasi. This was made out to be a presidential election by the BJP because of which even the turnout in the polls today was very large. Modi is seen as a Dr. Fixit.

If the present government at the Centre had performed on an average or reasonably well, this crowd won't have been there and Modi won't have been treated so much like Mr Fixit," Oxus Investments, chairman, Surjit Bhalla told CNN-IBN during a panel discussion. Columnist Swapan Dasgupta shared a similar view. *"What was planned as a show a strength went far more beyond which is impossible to create for any organisation to choreograph it in such detail. There is no doubt that the organisation was there but there was also a lot of spontaneity. People came forward to see the renewed political importance of Varanasi and there is a genuine public appreciation of Modi. Moreover, there was also a great degree of curiosity," Dasgupta said.*

The Prime Minister may have claimed that the support for Modi was a media creation but National convenor of the Lokniti Network, Sandeep Shastri, said he couldn't be more wrong. "There are a lot of unconventional things happening in the 2014 polls. The PM candidature of Modi has generated lot of excitement. The BJP is also using the fact of an unpopular Central government to its advantage. This is certainly wave not a media creation. Something is happening on the ground," Shastri said. 

Even CNN-IBN's national affairs editor, *Bhupendra Choubey, who was present in Varanasi admitted that the revelry he saw on Thursday wasn't something he'd seen before*. "People of Varanasi were excited about seeing someone who has the potential to occupy 7 Race Course Road in Delhi. What I saw was a sense of frenzy and excitement.

The Telegraph, national affairs editor, Manini Chatterjee who also participated in the discussion felt that the image of Modi has simply grown bigger with this rally. "The BJP created a larger than life image for Narendra Modi first from the top and expanding it down below. The machine has been created to project everything that happened in the last 65 years sucks," Chatterjee said. But a wave a Prime Minister does not make. "*There is a discernible Modi effect in this election. What is important is to watch on 16 May if India elects Modi with a majority or an unequivocal majority," Dasgupta said.*



arp2041 said:


> Good question.
> 
> P.S. If UPA 3 do comes to power, I have made sure that I am leaving this nation, can't see my nation get ruined.



Add me to that list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Amitshah on aajtak  live


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> Amitshah on aajtak  live



Its AAPtak


----------



## jbond197

CorporateAffairs said:


> Eventhough itll be unfortunate, we will accept it



There is no way they can win without fraud.. Are you trying to tell that 120 crore will accept another fraud of the most corrupt party of the country? No way!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Varanasi proves Cong’s worst fears: Modi wave not a myth
> 
> Call it a wave or anything else you'd like but there is no denying the fact that the filing of nomination by BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi was one of the biggest events in the political history of Varanasi. It would have been a routine filing of nomination by a candidate except that in this case there were hundreds braving the heat in a riot of colours to welcome the BJP's prime ministerial candidate.
> 
> Some of the party's rivals alleged that the sea of humanity that turned out to support Modi was a manufactured one. *"It is not a manufactured crowd. You cannot make people shout or climb up rooftops if it was a manufactured crowd.*
> 
> The general perception was that the frenzy witnessed on the streets of Varanasi couldn't have all been orchestrated, and there may just be a wave of support for the BJP's prime ministerial candidate in Varanasi. "I do not think this is a manufactured wave in Varanasi. This was made out to be a presidential election by the BJP because of which even the turnout in the polls today was very large. Modi is seen as a Dr. Fixit.
> 
> If the present government at the Centre had performed on an average or reasonably well, this crowd won't have been there and Modi won't have been treated so much like Mr Fixit," Oxus Investments, chairman, Surjit Bhalla told CNN-IBN during a panel discussion. Columnist Swapan Dasgupta shared a similar view. *"What was planned as a show a strength went far more beyond which is impossible to create for any organisation to choreograph it in such detail. There is no doubt that the organisation was there but there was also a lot of spontaneity. People came forward to see the renewed political importance of Varanasi and there is a genuine public appreciation of Modi. Moreover, there was also a great degree of curiosity," Dasgupta said.*
> 
> The Prime Minister may have claimed that the support for Modi was a media creation but National convenor of the Lokniti Network, Sandeep Shastri, said he couldn't be more wrong. "There are a lot of unconventional things happening in the 2014 polls. The PM candidature of Modi has generated lot of excitement. The BJP is also using the fact of an unpopular Central government to its advantage. This is certainly wave not a media creation. Something is happening on the ground," Shastri said.
> 
> Even CNN-IBN's national affairs editor, *Bhupendra Choubey, who was present in Varanasi admitted that the revelry he saw on Thursday wasn't something he'd seen before*. "People of Varanasi were excited about seeing someone who has the potential to occupy 7 Race Course Road in Delhi. What I saw was a sense of frenzy and excitement.
> 
> The Telegraph, national affairs editor, Manini Chatterjee who also participated in the discussion felt that the image of Modi has simply grown bigger with this rally. "The BJP created a larger than life image for Narendra Modi first from the top and expanding it down below. The machine has been created to project everything that happened in the last 65 years sucks," Chatterjee said. But a wave a Prime Minister does not make. "*There is a discernible Modi effect in this election. What is important is to watch on 16 May if India elects Modi with a majority or an unequivocal majority," Dasgupta said.*
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to that list.




But still congresse crook s will say that it was a crowd mobilized by event management skill of Modi.


----------



## onu1886

Indischer said:


> AN OPEN QUESTION TO THE REGULARS HERE:
> 
> Supposing the elections throw up a surprise winner, say Congress...do you guys think that the Indian public will accept the result? Or will we see an societal uprising against the results and calls for re-elections?
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @AugenBlick @onu1886 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god


Other than accepting the results what other choice will we have...And frankly the prospects of an uprising is even scarier. At most we shall see a couple of PILs in courts regarding EVM fraud...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*AAP giving Rs100 to wear the caps*

Varanasi vignettes: Modi, Modi everywhere - Rediff.com India News


----------



## sms

HariPrasad said:


> But still congresse crook s will say that it was a crowd mobilized by event management skill of Modi.



Who has stopped Congress to do proper event management? It seems they failed miserably on event management (smaller scale) at election phase, how can we expect to manage our country which need an event management at grand scale.



Indischer said:


> AN OPEN QUESTION TO THE REGULARS HERE:
> 
> Supposing the elections throw up a surprise winner, say Congress...do you guys think that the Indian public will accept the result? Or will we see an societal uprising against the results and calls for re-elections?
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @AugenBlick @onu1886 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god



Boy that's a scary thought!
We do believe in democracy and will accept the mandate as we did when Vajpayee govt lost despite being very popular!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

After Pune, over two lakh names missing from voters list in Mumbai


----------



## arp2041

Media got interested in Varanasi seat & declared it the election 2014 capital of India *ONLY* after Modi declared that he is contesting from there, now they are discussing if Modi will lose it, Height of Hypocrisy


----------



## Android

Hoping that this NDA alliance in Tamil Nadu will go a long way and its not just one time shot


----------



## Soumitra

*Aam Aadmi leader Arvind Kejriwal richer than Narendra Modi*

Going by the affidavits they filed in Varanasi, Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) candidate Arvind Kejriwal is richer than BJP PM candidate Narendra Modi by around Rs.48 lakh. While Kejriwal's total assets (including his wife Sunita's)come to around Rs.2.13 crore, the affidavit filed by Modi in Varanasi on Thursday shows the Gujarat chief minister has assets worth Rs.1.65 crore.

The cash in hand of the BJP leader has increased by Rs.3,000 while his bank balance has seen a surge of Rs.14.31 lakh from the amounts disclosed in the Vadodara affidavit.

However, the assets of AAP leader and his wife Sunita remain the same when compared to the papers he filed for the Assembly elections in the Capital in 2013. What, however, has undergone a change over the last four months is the status of the couple's movable assets.

While Kejriwal's movable assets stood at Rs.1.62 lakh in December, his cash in hand has risen by Rs.10,000 along with his deposits, which rose from Rs.1.56 lakh to their current value of Rs.4.10 lakh.


Read more at: Aam Aadmi leader Arvind Kejriwal richer than Narendra Modi : Uttar Pradesh, News - India Today


----------



## AugenBlick

Indischer said:


> AN OPEN QUESTION TO THE REGULARS HERE:
> 
> Supposing the elections throw up a surprise winner, say Congress...do you guys think that the Indian public will accept the result? Or will we see an societal uprising against the results and calls for re-elections?
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @AugenBlick @onu1886 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god


I have one foot out of the country already. Many of my friends do too. They will leave for greener pastures.
I don't have the stomach to watch India turn into a slow motion train wreck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Congress's 'stop-Modi' plan includes supporting, joining non-NDA coalition*

NEW DELHI: With 196 seats still to poll, Congress is far from conceding the election, but is keenly considering post-poll "stop Modi" scenarios where the party will not make its leadership of a coalition a non-negotiable condition. 

Congress sees its "complete flexibility" about either propping up or participating in a non-NDA formation as a major strength in attracting allies as against BJP's commitment to project Narendra Modi as PM. 

Congress's calculations, however, rest on a big if — that the perceived Modi surge fails to take NDA close to the halfway mark of 272 Lok Sabha seats and Modi and his allies are left stranded at the 220-230 mark. 

In the ruling party's assessment, a drastic decline of regional parties and Congress needed for BJP and its allies to reach close to majority is not supported by ground realities. 

*A sub-par NDA performance could mean, Congress strategists reckon, that the ruling party remains in the 100-120 seat range that gives it a range of strategic options to bring together a non-BJP coalition. 

"If Congress gets around 140 seats, it can consider heading a coalition as was the case in 2004. But the party is flexible about leadership, making it a better option for regional allies than Modi," said party sources. *

Responding to queries on his candidacy for PM, Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi has said he is not fixated on holding office, a position that does not rule him out for the top job, but allows him to pick his spot in the batting order. 

Interestingly, ahead of the first phase of polling on April 6, defence minister A K Antony had suggested that the Left should introspect its ideologies and consider being part of a UPA-III to keep BJP out of office. 

*"After the elections, several parties which are not ready to join hands with Congress will have to rethink to avoid the danger of bringing BJP to power," Antony had said, though he later said Congress will not support a third front. *
But tactical denials apart, the idea of a "secular front" to keep Modi at bay has hardly died out and is, in fact, being seen as the best option to prevent an NDA government. 

Congress's pitch to regional bosses would be that they would get much more elbow room in a government facilitated by the party than one run by Modi who is unlikely to allow allies a free hand that they might seek. 

Arguing that not formally projecting Rahul as PM was a wise move, Congress strategists feel BJP will not find it so expedient to hunt for a more "compatible" face having played up Modi's OBC credentials. 

Though not all non-NDA parties can pull along as Samajwadi Party and BSP or DMK and AIADMK are mutually incompatible, but a cluster of 200-odd non-NDA, non-UPA MPs is large enough to stitch together a coalition, feel Congress leaders. 

The issue at hand, as far as Congress is concerned, is whether BJP can actually achieve the tallies that some opinion polls have indicated and the party feels the targets are not easily gettable. 

In Congress's assessment, BJP crossing the 220 seat mark on its own and the NDA getting to 250 requires a serious meltdown of regional parties like SP, BSP, AIADMK, BJD, NCP and others that does not seem likely.

Congress's 'stop-Modi' plan includes supporting, joining non-NDA coalition - The Times of India


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jbond197 said:


> There is no way they can win without fraud.. Are you trying to tell that 120 crore will accept another fraud of the most corrupt party of the country? No way!!



over one million voters especially from GJ, jains, traders, hindus votes removed from Mumabi, what have we done?



Soumitra said:


> *Congress's 'stop-Modi' plan includes supporting, joining non-NDA coalition*
> 
> NEW DELHI: With 196 seats still to poll, Congress is far from conceding the election, but is keenly considering post-poll "stop Modi" scenarios where the party will not make its leadership of a coalition a non-negotiable condition.
> 
> Congress sees its "complete flexibility" about either propping up or participating in a non-NDA formation as a major strength in attracting allies as against BJP's commitment to project Narendra Modi as PM.
> 
> Congress's calculations, however, rest on a big if — that the perceived Modi surge fails to take NDA close to the halfway mark of 272 Lok Sabha seats and Modi and his allies are left stranded at the 220-230 mark.
> 
> In the ruling party's assessment, a drastic decline of regional parties and Congress needed for BJP and its allies to reach close to majority is not supported by ground realities.
> 
> *A sub-par NDA performance could mean, Congress strategists reckon, that the ruling party remains in the 100-120 seat range that gives it a range of strategic options to bring together a non-BJP coalition.
> 
> "If Congress gets around 140 seats, it can consider heading a coalition as was the case in 2004. But the party is flexible about leadership, making it a better option for regional allies than Modi," said party sources. *
> 
> Responding to queries on his candidacy for PM, Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi has said he is not fixated on holding office, a position that does not rule him out for the top job, but allows him to pick his spot in the batting order.
> 
> Interestingly, ahead of the first phase of polling on April 6, defence minister A K Antony had suggested that the Left should introspect its ideologies and consider being part of a UPA-III to keep BJP out of office.
> 
> *"After the elections, several parties which are not ready to join hands with Congress will have to rethink to avoid the danger of bringing BJP to power," Antony had said, though he later said Congress will not support a third front. *
> But tactical denials apart, the idea of a "secular front" to keep Modi at bay has hardly died out and is, in fact, being seen as the best option to prevent an NDA government.
> 
> Congress's pitch to regional bosses would be that they would get much more elbow room in a government facilitated by the party than one run by Modi who is unlikely to allow allies a free hand that they might seek.
> 
> Arguing that not formally projecting Rahul as PM was a wise move, Congress strategists feel BJP will not find it so expedient to hunt for a more "compatible" face having played up Modi's OBC credentials.
> 
> Though not all non-NDA parties can pull along as Samajwadi Party and BSP or DMK and AIADMK are mutually incompatible, but a cluster of 200-odd non-NDA, non-UPA MPs is large enough to stitch together a coalition, feel Congress leaders.
> 
> The issue at hand, as far as Congress is concerned, is whether BJP can actually achieve the tallies that some opinion polls have indicated and the party feels the targets are not easily gettable.
> 
> In Congress's assessment, BJP crossing the 220 seat mark on its own and the NDA getting to 250 requires a serious meltdown of regional parties like SP, BSP, AIADMK, BJD, NCP and others that does not seem likely.
> 
> Congress's 'stop-Modi' plan includes supporting, joining non-NDA coalition - The Times of India




Let us wait till may 16th.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459572745710219265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459573284179177473
He is giving 60/117.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459594996052946944


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Indischer said:


> AN OPEN QUESTION TO THE REGULARS HERE:
> 
> Supposing the elections throw up a surprise winner, say Congress...do you guys think that the Indian public will accept the result? Or will we see an societal uprising against the results and calls for re-elections?
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @AugenBlick @onu1886 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god


I will be the happy. We will get to see Rahulji as PM, life will not be boring, sometimes I can be very sadistic that way


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459588218833235968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indopak

Soumitra said:


> *Congress's 'stop-Modi' plan includes supporting, joining non-NDA coalition*




Yes only they got the divine right to rule....


*Congress DTD - MASSIVE VOTER SCAM*

* 60 lac voters has been deleted.*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459534137280307200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459303824235053056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459304751411105793

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

No one will accept Congress or third front rule after this Massive voter Scam


----------



## indopak

*Voter Scam*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459506279913099264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459546878145609728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459546207765798913
Twitter / rajeshkalra: Scary tales of lakhs of missing ...
*Twitter / MukulAgarwal66: RT @Sootradhar: #Mumbai folks ...*


----------



## Star Wars

Scumbag congressis doing vote fraud , i hope EC is forced to do reelections in Mumbai


----------



## HariPrasad

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 25885
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459588218833235968




It can be other way round also. Kejari told AAp ki sarkar. Modi took it at face value and said thank you.


----------



## Star Wars

Lots of scary tales coming , this voter scam is happening all across the country


----------



## ashok321

HariPrasad said:


> It can be other way round also. Kejari told AAp ki sarkar. Modi took it at face value and said thank you.



see the cartoon once again - Modi says "arey ye kiya bol gaya"


----------



## Tridibans

HariPrasad said:


> It can be other way round also. Kejari told AAp ki sarkar. Modi took it at face value and said thank you.


AAP supporters defy all logics 
For them there is one way that is Kejru's way



ashok321 said:


> see the cartoon once again - Modi says "arey ye kiya bol gaya"


Matlab Kejriwal kya bol gaya


----------



## ashok321

Tridibans said:


> AAP supporters defy all logics
> For them there is one way that is Kejru's way
> 
> 
> Matlab Kejriwal kya bol gaya



The joke is on Modi, because both of them - AK and MS are laughing.
This is how it is portrayed.
I want Modi to win of course.


----------



## onu1886

*10 reactions to the massive crowd gathering in Modi’s Varanasi roadshow*

1. *Arvind Kejriwal:* I can prove that BJP had earlier circulated posters of me filing nominations on 24th April and the crowd there gathered to witness me. BJP fooled aam aadmi of Varanasi.
2. *Ashutosh:* Ha! Fasceist and communal Varanasi crowd sapporting Modie. Like Arnab even they are Modi Propagandus .
3. *Somnath Bharti:* This reminds me of the spamming days. Millions in the inbox!



Some intellectuals and liberals wondered if there some communal force that pulled such huge crowd in Varanasi.
4. *Sanjay Jha:* This is a farce with _sanghi_ team of _feku modi_ on the job again. I have strong evidence to suggest that it is a photoshopped crowd at work. Such things don’t worry us. Congress will sweep elections under Rahul ji’s guidance.
5. *LK Advani:* Reminds me of the huge crowd my _rath yatras_ used to attract. Modi used to be a part of those yatras too.
6. *Manmohan Singh:* I watched the proceedings on news channels. So for me it is just a media creation.
7. *Mumbai Resident:* For a moment I thought they were showing visuals of Dadar station on TV.
8. *Lalit Modi:* Modis world over are huge crowd pullers. When I was running IPL, even it would witness huge crowd in the stadiums unlike what we are witnessing in UAE right now due to Srini mama.
9. *Baba Ramdev:* I am happy that the crowd was much more than the number of people who come out to watch me taking piss.
10. *Delhi Police constable:* Such a huge crowd and not even a mild _lathicharge!_ Varanasi Police is a disgrace to our profession.

*This is one reader's comment :*

Breaking News: Arvind Kejriwal caught sobbing and weeping after watching Narendra Modi road show in Varanasi today.
After realizing that his latest dramas are only working on AAPtards, and not striking the right chord with "aam janta", Mr. Kejriwal reacted in his usual self:
"Barkha Dutt, Rahul Kanwal, Karan Thapar sab ke sab.. yahaan tak ki Varanasi ke log bhi Modiji se mile hue he.. Ye bahut bada ghotala ho raha hey ji.. Itne logon ko road show mein Modiji kaise laaye? Mujhe pata chala hey iskeliye bhi Adani ke helicopters isthemaal kiya gaya he.. Iski jaanch honi chaahiye.. Par jaanch kaun karaayega? Meri kya aukaat he? Mein toh bas ye bhrashtachaar se thaki haari ek aam janta hu.. Mere paas toh sirf 500 rupaye he jii.. Lekin aaj jo Varanasi me huaa he ye sach nahi ho sakta..Itne log ek road show mein kaise....??"
  

10 reactions to the massive crowd gathering in Modi’s Varanasi roadshow | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

From what voters are saying in Mumbai EC seems to be least bothered about voters fraud in Mumbai ....


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459619137472307200

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

Angry Bird said:


> What do you say guys Rahul ji ki sarkar aayegi ya nahi ?



Even Rahul Gandhi knows what is going to happen to him and congress on May16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indischer said:


> AN OPEN QUESTION TO THE REGULARS HERE:
> 
> Supposing the elections throw up a surprise winner, say Congress...do you guys think that the Indian public will accept the result? Or will we see an societal uprising against the results and calls for re-elections?
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @AugenBlick @onu1886 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god


Congress has a fairly moderate chance of winning the election by fraud. In that case expect the country to be engulfed in riots and possible coups and counter-coups.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> AN OPEN QUESTION TO THE REGULARS HERE:
> 
> Supposing the elections throw up a surprise winner, say Congress...do you guys think that the Indian public will accept the result? Or will we see an societal uprising against the results and calls for re-elections?
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @AugenBlick @onu1886 @chak de INDIA @Dem!god


Life will go on... we are used to it by now. Afteral we have put up with an illegal government for the past 10 years.. You had UPA1 passed the floor test with the help of paid MPs who were not even part of the govt to start with & both UPA1 & UPA2 combination was changed every now & then to keep the govt alive. Govt gets started with one set of parties.. & finishes with different. Now.. we have tolerated these kinda manipulations... one more of this kind is not going to make any difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

*EC admits to lapses, apologises for names missing from voters lists*

*New Delhi:* Election Commissioner HS Brahma on Friday admitted to lapses in the election procedure and apologised to people for missing names in voters list across the country. "I apologise firstly that such a large number of our Indian voters were unable to cast their votes," Brahma said speaking to CNN-IBN.
He said that the lapse will be looked into after the elections. "Once we declare result of 2014 we will go for fresh enumeration. We have to find out how it has happened. I have not seen this kind of massive operational mistake. I can't understand how so many names can be missing," he said.
Brahma blamed the lapse on the lack of supervision on the ground. "This unauthorised deletion happened due to lack of supervision on the ground. I think it could have happened at the ground level due to lack of co-ordination. This is a lapse on our part, we should acknowledge and rectify our mistake," Brahma added.
This came a day after thousands of Mumbaikars complained that their names were missing from the voters list and a PIL will be filed in the Bombay High Court on Monday in connection with this.

EC admits to lapses, apologises for names missing from voters lists - IBNLive

*What's the point of apologising if they won't hold re-polls??? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

onu1886 said:


> *EC admits to lapses, apologises for names missing from voters lists*
> 
> *New Delhi:* Election Commissioner HS Brahma on Friday admitted to lapses in the election procedure and apologised to people for missing names in voters list across the country. "I apologise firstly that such a large number of our Indian voters were unable to cast their votes," Brahma said speaking to CNN-IBN.
> He said that the lapse will be looked into after the elections. "Once we declare result of 2014 we will go for fresh enumeration. We have to find out how it has happened. I have not seen this kind of massive operational mistake. I can't understand how so many names can be missing," he said.
> Brahma blamed the lapse on the lack of supervision on the ground. "This unauthorised deletion happened due to lack of supervision on the ground. I think it could have happened at the ground level due to lack of co-ordination. This is a lapse on our part, we should acknowledge and rectify our mistake," Brahma added.
> This came a day after thousands of Mumbaikars complained that their names were missing from the voters list and a PIL will be filed in the Bombay High Court on Monday in connection with this.
> 
> EC admits to lapses, apologises for names missing from voters lists - IBNLive
> 
> *What's the point of apologising if they won't hold re-polls??? *


"He said that the lapse will be looked into after the elections. " - This means after a particular party has reaped the dividends.
'I have not seen this kind of massive operational mistake. I can't understand how so many names can be missing," he said.' - Never seen? 
'Brahma blamed the lapse on the lack of supervision on the ground. "This unauthorised deletion happened due to lack of supervision on the ground.' - So the lack of supervision means that a particular party(possibly ruling) can exert undue influence. So is this the tip of the iceberg? We know its a fraud now. So how big is the fraud?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

SarthakGanguly said:


> "He said that the lapse will be looked into after the elections. " - This means after a particular party has reaped the dividends.
> 'I have not seen this kind of massive operational mistake. I can't understand how so many names can be missing," he said.' - Never seen?
> 'Brahma blamed the lapse on the lack of supervision on the ground. "This unauthorised deletion happened due to lack of supervision on the ground.' - So the lack of supervision means that a particular party(possibly ruling) can exert undue influence. So is this the tip of the iceberg? We know its a fraud now. So how big is the fraud?


Lets hope this fraud is limited to Maharashtra...I fail to understand what is preventing EC from updating the voter list and holding re elections. This is the 21st century after all and they can't get away by complaining of 'logistical' problems. If they have a will it can easily be done within a month.

P.S - What is preventing the Supreme court from taking Suo moto cognizance of this matter???


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> "He said that the lapse will be looked into after the elections. " - This means after a particular party has reaped the dividends.
> 'I have not seen this kind of massive operational mistake. I can't understand how so many names can be missing," he said.' - Never seen?
> 'Brahma blamed the lapse on the lack of supervision on the ground. "*This unauthorised deletion* happened due to lack of supervision on the ground.' - So the lack of supervision means that a particular party(possibly ruling) can exert undue influence. So is this the tip of the iceberg? We know its a fraud now. So how big is the fraud?



So he accepts that there was deletion.. & it was unauthorized? So what's the harm in holding re-polls? & these deletion has a pattern to it. I was listening to Ram Jethmalani's interview yesterday. Apparently from his building all the owner's & employer's name was deleted... but funny enough, all the employee's names were intact. Also.. there are reports that mostly Gujarati names are missing from the list. Now.. this can't be accidental!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

onu1886 said:


> *EC admits to lapses, apologises for names missing from voters lists*
> 
> *New Delhi:* Election Commissioner HS Brahma on Friday admitted to lapses in the election procedure and apologised to people for missing names in voters list across the country. "I apologise firstly that such a large number of our Indian voters were unable to cast their votes," Brahma said speaking to CNN-IBN.
> He said that the lapse will be looked into after the elections. "Once we declare result of 2014 we will go for fresh enumeration. We have to find out how it has happened. I have not seen this kind of massive operational mistake. I can't understand how so many names can be missing," he said.
> Brahma blamed the lapse on the lack of supervision on the ground. "This unauthorised deletion happened due to lack of supervision on the ground. I think it could have happened at the ground level due to lack of co-ordination. This is a lapse on our part, we should acknowledge and rectify our mistake," Brahma added.
> This came a day after thousands of Mumbaikars complained that their names were missing from the voters list and a PIL will be filed in the Bombay High Court on Monday in connection with this.
> 
> EC admits to lapses, apologises for names missing from voters lists - IBNLive
> 
> *What's the point of apologising if they won't hold re-polls??? *



Dont break your head against the wall.
Bombay High Court will give positive remarks for re-polls.
Still 19 days left. Considering that re-polling was done elsewhere too.
I say take it easy...


----------



## ExtraOdinary

JanjaWeed said:


> So he accepts that there was deletion.. & it was unauthorized? So what's the harm in holding re-polls? & these deletion has a pattern to these deletion. I was listening to Ram Jethmalani's interview yesterday. Apparently from his building all the owner's & employer's name was deleted... but funny enough, all the employee's names were intact. Also.. there are reports that mostly Gujarati names are missing from the list. Now.. this can't be accidental!


Going by twitter feeds, Gujju names have been deleted and Bangla names have been added. Welcome to the banana republic of Gandhistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ExtraOdinary said:


> Going by twitter feeds, Gujju names have been deleted and Bangla names have been added. Welcome to the banana republic of Gandhistan


& EC is suppose to be an efficient constitutional body free of any political influence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

JanjaWeed said:


> & EC is suppose to be an efficient constitutional body free of any political influence!


Somehow I feel this EC has been severely compromised as compared to it's predecessors. They are even refusing to conduct re-polls after it has been conclusively established that over 2 lakh people had their names missing from the mumbai voter list. 2 lakh!!! Same thing happened in Pune. Height of incompetence/thuggery whatever we may like to call it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

ExtraOdinary said:


> Somehow I feel this EC has been severely compromised as compared to it's predecessors. They are even refusing to conduct re-polls after it has been conclusively established that over 2 lakh people had their names missing from the mumbai voter list. 2 lakh!!! Same thing happened in Pune. Height of incompetence/thuggery whatever we may like to call it


Somebody needs to knock the supreme courts door. Now that we have a statement from EC. We can force a repoll.
Voting is a fundamental right and violation of it is very very serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

@arp2041 Incredible India, Bangladeshi voters and Italian Rulers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

ExtraOdinary said:


> @arp2041 Incredible India, Bangladeshi voters and Italian Rulers


----------



## GreenFoe

*High voter turnout may spell bad news for Samajwadi Party in UP*
Ashish Tripathi,TNN | Apr 25, 2014, 03.34 AM IST
LUCKNOW: The 12 constituencies which went to polls in the third round of Lok Sabha election in UP also saw high voter turnout like previous two phases. Having high concentration of Yadavs and considered to be bastion of Samajwadi Party, the region saw polling percentage go up to 60.12 % from 44% in 2009. This could be bad news for SP chief Mulayam Singh Yadav because past trends show that the BJP generally gains when voting is high.

The election results of these 12 constituencies between 1991 and 2009 show that the fight has mainly been between the SP and the BJP. Average turnout has been mostly below 50% and SP usually has had an edge over the BJP. However, in 1998, the polling was over 56%, and the BJP swept the polls by winning eight seats as SP followed with just three. This time, the voter turnout is said to be one of the highest after independence.

In 1998, non-Yadav OBCs had polarised along with upper castes and a section of Dalits towards the BJP due to sympathy for Atal Bihari Vajpayee. Vajpayee's government at the Centre had lasted only 13 days because of lack of allies as Opposition parties ganged up in the name of secularism to keep BJP out of power. This time, political analysts say, polarisation in favour of the BJP is being seen from the first round of polls due to the large-scale communal riots since 2012 and strong anti-incumbency against the Congress led UPA government at the Centre and Akhilesh Yadav government in the state.

"SP's winning combination in the region has included OBCs and Muslims. However, this time, BJP led by its PM candidate Narendra Modi, who himself is an OBC, seems to have cobbled up 1998 winning equation of non-Yadav OBCs, including Jats and upper castes as well as a section of Dalits," said Deepak Mishra, a political observer.

Realizing the importance of this phase, SP has fielded strong candidates including sitting MPs and Mulayam from Mainpuri, his daughter-in-law Dimple from Kannauj and nephew Akshay from Firozabad.

The Jat-dominated RLD, facing threat due to drift of Jat votes towards BJP after Muzaffarnagar riots, has also fielded stalwarts in two constituencies in alliance with Congress - RLD chief Ajit Singh's son Jayant Chaudhary from Mathura and former SP general secretary Amar Singh from Fatehpur Sikri.

Among Congress candidates, only Salman Khurhid, union minister for external affairs and sitting MP from Farrukhabad, is noteworthy.

BJP seems to be relying mainly on Modi power as it has given tickets to first-timers, turncoats and losers of 2009 Lok Sabha and 2012 assembly elections. Past election results show that irrespective of the poll percentage, SP has never lost in Mainpuri and Kannauj since 1998. Similarly, In Hardoi, SP won in 1998, 2004 and 2009.

SP also won most elections in Etawah and Firozabad after 1991, but BJP grabbed the two seats in 1998 when polling percentage was 58.83% and 52.52% respectively in the two constituencies.

On the other hand, Hathras and Mathura have been BJP strongholds as the party won most elections since 1991 including 2009 when its ally RLD won on the two seats.

However, Agra and Etah have seen bitter fight between SP and BJP since 1991 with BJP winning in 1998 when polling percentage in the two constituencies was 53.92% and 63.87% respectively.

Farrukhabad with substantial Muslim population has seen multi-cornered contests with Congress's Salman Khurshid winning in 1991 and 2009, SP in 1999 and 2004 and BJP in 1996 and 1998.

Having Brahmins and most backward classes in large numbers, Akbarpur (known as Bilhaur before 2009 delimitation) has been witnessing keen contest between BJP and BSP with the former winning four times from 1991 to 1999 and BSP in 2004 and 2007 bypolls. Congress pulled up a surprise in 2009.

Fatehpur Sikri constituency was created in 2009 after delimitation and was won by the BSP. It has fielded its sitting MP Seema Upadhayaya again.

*Voter turnout*

Hathras 57.20 %

Mathura 63.80 %

Agra 59.80 %

Fatehpur Sikri 61.27 %

Firozabad 66.00 %

Mainpuri 60.80 %

Etah 59.80 %

Hardoi 56.90 %

Farrukhabad 59.60 %

Etawah 56.30 %

Kannauj 63.48 %

Akbarpur 56.54 %

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

this EVM fruad only works in metros , in villages or tribal areas you only here reports of EC officials being beatn up ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Narendra Modi is "personable, open guy" says British biographer | NDTV.com

Top economist Jagdish Bhagwati eyes role in a Modi government - NDTVProfit.com

Aisa lagta hai NDTV apna rang badalna shuru kar diya. Aaj kal positive articles bhi chap rahe hai Modi ke bare mai! Kya lafda hai bhai log?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Off Topic:


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459620552575963136

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

2G scam: A Raja, Kanimozhi, Karunanidhi's wife named in ED's chargesheet - The Times of India

There you go... outside support by DMK is assured now! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459666205419126785
It's like losing team's goalie heading towards opponents penalty box at injury time to salvage something out of the match!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> 2G scam: A Raja, Kanimozhi, Karunanidhi's wife named in ED's chargesheet - The Times of India
> 
> There you go... outside support by DMK is assured now!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459666205419126785
> It's like losing team's goalie heading towards opponents penalty box at injury time to salvage something out of match!



Even his own party doesn't take him seriously. Which voter will?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> 2G scam: A Raja, Kanimozhi, Karunanidhi's wife named in ED's chargesheet - The Times of India
> 
> There you go... outside support by DMK is assured now!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459666205419126785
> It's like losing team's goalie heading towards opponents penalty box at injury time to salvage something out of match!



I think Congress itself is getting far less votes and most of the votes are going to regional parties ....

Dalits may save the day for NDA in Mumbai and other places from the vote fraud , unexpected twist..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> I think Congress itself is getting far less votes and most of the votes are going to regional parties ....
> 
> Dalits may save the day for NDA in Mumbai and other places from the vote fraud , unexpected twist..


Wherever there is a straight fight between BJP & Congress.. Congress is losing badly. Where there are regional players, Congress is still losing.... but benefit is split between regional players & BJP. & in some places like WB, TN & AP it's massive advantage for regional parties. Imagine would have been Congress's fate in this election if we just had two party system?


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Wherever there is a straight fight between BJP & Congress.. Congress is losing badly. Where there are regional players, Congress is still losing.... but benefit is split between regional players & BJP. & in some places like WB, TN & AP it's massive advantage for regional parties. Imagine would have been Congress's fate in this election if we just had two party system?



I heard BJP is fighting only 8 seats in TN, or am i wrong ? if so then all 8 seats are assured ..
IF congress gets less than 90-80 then third front cannot be formed ...


----------



## Roybot

This is a fcking disgrace. What is wrong with this country

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> This is a fcking disgrace. What is wrong with this country




Is that your card ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> I heard BJP is fighting only 8 seats in TN, or am i wrong ? if so then all 8 seats are assured ..
> IF congress gets less than 90-80 then third front cannot be formed ...


If anyone else tries to form a govt apart from NDA.. it's going to be one hell of a stinking kichdi. Just imagine parties like SP-BSP, Left-TMC, DMK-AIADMK, TRS-YSRC all in one coalition? People would pay to watch them performing together!


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> Is that your card ?????



Nope just some fake Election ID card from Maharashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> This is a fcking disgrace. What is wrong with this country



A Gujju's identity was given to an illegal immigrant.. Guess where would have that Gujju's vote gone & where would this guy's vote go?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> Nope just some fake Election ID card from Maharashtra.



my blood is boiling right now ,we should never let the congress come to power.. Never ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

Roybot said:


> This is a fcking disgrace. What is wrong with this country




aaj kal jain log bhi dadhi aur topi pahen ne lage hai . lol


----------



## AugenBlick

Roybot said:


> Nope just some fake Election ID card from Maharashtra.


This is grevious.... the Election commissioner if proven guilty must be tried for treason. For all intents and purposes THIS IS TREASON.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Voters are also to be blamed for this mess. Should have confirmed whether their name is in the voter list or not beforehand.


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Voters are also to be blamed for this mess. Should have confirmed whether their name is in the voter list or not beforehand.



Many have not even received their election card


----------



## onu1886

Android said:


> Voters are also to be blamed for this mess. Should have confirmed whether their name is in the voter list or not beforehand.


Checking names in voter list is easy for people who have access to the internet or technology and not everyone has that.


----------



## AugenBlick

onu1886 said:


> Checking names in voter list is easy for people who have access to the internet or technology and not everyone has that.





Android said:


> Voters are also to be blamed for this mess. Should have confirmed whether their name is in the voter list or not beforehand.


Bhai most names missing were those who voted last time and were surprised to find their names missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Guys this Voter Name missing a Mumbai/Pune phenomenon or has it occurred else where?


----------



## onu1886

AugenBlick said:


> Bhai most names missing were those who voted last time and were surprised to find their names missing.


 And one of them is Ram Jethmalani. I really wish he takes EC to court and screws it badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Fireurimagination said:


> Guys this Voter Name missing a Mumbai/Pune phenomenon or has it occurred else where?



West Bengal also from what i hear ...


----------



## AugenBlick

> Sources in the Election Commission say these voters can't cast their vote in this election, but the error will be corrected before the Maharashtra assembly election due later this year.


Election Commission apology for missing voters' names in Maharashtra | NDTV.com
2 Lakh cant vote 
Now I hope the respective Election commissioner is hanged for treason.


----------



## Tridibans

Fireurimagination said:


> Guys this Voter Name missing a Mumbai/Pune phenomenon or has it occurred else where?



Apparently this has escalated to a big issue here. The scale of the fraud is just baffling. In my area, some building residents (most of them Shah/ Jain/ Mehta/ Thackerey/ Bhosle) had their names removed while their next door neghbours (Khan/ Singh/ Iyer.... or any random surname ) were alright. How come?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Roybot said:


> This is a fcking disgrace. What is wrong with this country




Not surprised, India is a banana republic.


----------



## Parul

Kejri is fighting against Modi to accumulate funds from Arab countries!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> Election Commission apology for missing voters' names in Maharashtra | NDTV.com
> 2 Lakh cant vote
> Now I hope the respective Election commissioner is hanged for treason.



i heard 6 lakhs in local news here


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## kaykay

Election commossion can't just apology and move on. Some one need to take them to court and stay pollings in areas where names are removed and repoll there.


----------



## Parul

2 lakh Mumbai voters turned away from booths. Congress is playing dirty tricks.

Missing Ink: 2 lakh Mumbai voters turned away from booths | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

EC is going CBI way


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> Election commossion can't just apology and move on. Some one need to take them to court and stay pollings in areas where names are removed and repoll there.




A complaint has already been registered , this will go to court one way or another


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


>



Shekhar Gupta with NAMO? When did this happen?


----------



## Parul

TsuNaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> i heard 6 lakhs in local news here


I did not include pune + rest of Maha. Only Mumbai. Its 2L from Mumbai.


----------



## GreenFoe

JanjaWeed said:


> Shekhar Gupta with NAMO? When did this happen?


Punjab rally !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> I did not include pune + rest of Maha. Only Mumbai. Its 2L from Mumbai.



Maharashtra is 6 million not 6 lakhs


----------



## JanjaWeed

GreenFoe said:


> Punjab rally !!!


hmmm...shifting of alliances could be on the cards!


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Modi as PM, neighbors expect a more muscular India.

India will get tougher on territorial disputes with China and in its old rivalry with Pakistan if opposition leader Narendra Modi becomes the prime minister in May after a general election, two of his aides said. Modi, a Hindu nationalist who is the front-runner to win the five-week election starting on April 7, has taken an aggressive tone against the two neighbouring nations. On the campaign trail, he has warned Beijing to shed its "mindset of expansionism" and in the past he has railed against Pakistan, an Islamic state, for attacks by Muslim militants in India.

*"I swear in the name of the soil that I will protect this country," Modi said at a rally in Arunachal Pradesh last month, a region claimed by China.*

India, China and Pakistan are all nuclear powers. They are also jockeying to take positions in Afghanistan as Western troops start to withdraw from the war-torn nation after a 12-year insurgency. India has fought three wars with Pakistan and had a 1962 border skirmish with China. It came close to a fourth war with Pakistan in 2001 but since then, its foreign policy has been mostly benign. Modi has painted the Congress party, which has been in power for more than 50 of the 67 years since India became independent, as weak on national security. However, the country is one of the top buyers worldwide of military hardware, purchasing about $12.7 billion in arms during 2007-2011, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute, everything from basic military goods to an aircraft carrier.


Modi's two advisers said that while his foreign policy would be muscular, it would also aim to keep a lid on regional tensions to allow a focus on reviving the economy. "Ours will be an economy-driven foreign policy and the whole idea is to build India's economy so solidly that you can deal with other countries on our own terms," said a strategist involved in formulating the manifesto of Modi's Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP).

As leader of the economic-powerhouse state of Gujarat for more than a decade, Modi has courted investment from China. As prime minister, the advisers say, he would seek to steer a course between defending India's security interests and growing business links with the world's second-biggest economy.

Modi has never clearly spelled out his foreign policy vision, but he has praised former BJP prime minister Atal Behari Vajpayee - who ordered a series of nuclear tests in 1998 - for adopting a strategy based on both 'Shakti' and 'Shanti', Sanskrit for power and peace. "The Chinese will understand the new PM is not a wimp and they won't do anything adventurous," the BJP strategist said.

*HUNDREDS OF INTRUSIONS *

China has made hundreds of intrusions along their disputed border in recent years. China denies crossing into Indian territory. Adding to disquiet in India are China's forays into the Indian Ocean and its involvement in building a string of ports stretching from Pakistan's Gwadar to Chittagong in Bangladesh.


The BJP wants a rapid naval build-up and a firmer response to border violations. It also plans to speed up construction of roads and communication lines along the land border to narrow the gap with China's infrastructure on the Tibetan plateau. The advisers, who spoke on condition of anonymity because the BJP's manifesto is still under wraps, said Modi would move quickly to lay out India's core security interests in its neighbourhood, replacing what they dismissed as a reactive policy under the Congress party. Topping the list will be an early settlement of the border dispute with China, an assertion of India's primacy in the Indian Ocean, and a low tolerance of Muslim militancy that India believes is often backed by Pakistan.


"You will see a more nationalistic approach on issues relating to terrorism in our neighbourhood. It is a much more hard view of these things," said one of the advisers. Outgoing Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has pushed for peace with Pakistan, and had hoped to visit his birthplace in Pakistan's Punjab province in a final gesture of reconciliation before leaving office. But his efforts were stymied by opposition at home over Islamabad's failure to act against those India holds responsible for masterminding a 2008 attack on the city of Mumbai in which 166 people were killed by 10 gunmen from Pakistan.

Rajiv Dogra, a former Indian ambassador to Pakistan, expects a more forceful policy under a BJP government, both because of domestic pressure and an uncertain regional environment as the United States pulls out troops from Afghanistan. "So far there has been a consensus in India - irrespective of the complexion and change in government - on the broad foreign policy contours," he said. "But this time, if there is a change in government, I do expect a break from that tradition."



GreenFoe said:


>




This MF is a strong opposer of Modi. 

How did he share the dias? Started to realize the future


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459620552575963136

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Some new channels are to be launched. May be he is eyeing editor's post in one...


JanjaWeed said:


> hmmm...shifting of alliances could be on the cards!



Some new channels are to be launched. May be he is eyeing editor's post in one...


JanjaWeed said:


> hmmm...shifting of alliances could be on the cards!


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> Maharashtra is 6 million not 6 lakhs


What !!! 6million missing 
This is not an election


----------



## Prometheus

Ok guys Modi talked about drugs problem in Punjab in almost all rallies he held today .......................so u guys still think its not a issue for Punjabis????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> Ok guys Modi talked about drugs problem in Punjab in almost all rallies he held today .......................so u guys still think its not a issue for Punjabis????



who said it was not ?


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> Ok guys Modi talked about drugs problem in Punjab in almost all rallies he held today .......................so u guys still think its not a issue for Punjabis????



It is big problem in punjab...who said its not? :s


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> Ok guys Modi talked about drugs problem in Punjab in almost all rallies he held today .......................so u guys still think its not a issue for Punjabis????



Bhai tu postal ballet se vote dalde.......bahut rota he


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> Ok guys Modi talked about drugs problem in Punjab in almost all rallies he held today .......................so u guys still think its not a issue for Punjabis????


Nobody ever denied that. Issue is how to fix it. If majitha goes, someone else will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

CorporateAffairs said:


> over one million voters especially from GJ, jains, traders, hindus votes removed from Mumabi, what have we done?


That's your Presumption.. From what I hear there is lots of complaints against this.. People are really motivated this time!!


----------



## AugenBlick

Prometheus said:


> Ok guys Modi talked about drugs problem in Punjab in almost all rallies he held today .......................so u guys still think its not a issue for Punjabis????


Lol...... If you wanted to fix it ... should have booted out the state gov. in last elections.


----------



## GreenFoe

jha said:


> Nobody ever denied that. Issue is how to fix it. If majitha goes, someone else will come.



Modi should kick some akali asses so that they do some work about it ......but only after forming government .

CBI lagao is majeethe ke peeche


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> That's your Presumption.. From what I hear there is lots of complaints against this.. People are really motivated this time!!



If congress wins in Mumbai, shit will hit the fan over there ...


----------



## yuba

Prometheus said:


> Ok guys Modi talked about drugs problem in Punjab in almost all rallies he held today .......................so u guys still think its not a issue for Punjabis????


I think its the number 1 issue for us we lose our youth we have no future.


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> If congress wins in Mumbai, shit will hit the fan over there ...


I predict political riots leading to damage of public property and massive law suits at the supreme court.
But I have been wrong.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Maharashtra is 6 million not 6 lakhs


wow...that is 60 lac voters. Polling at these constituencies should be declared null & void. There has to be a re-election!


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> I predict political riots leading to damage of public property and massive law suits at the supreme court.
> But I have been wrong.



Not this time , shit will hit the fan everywhere if a third front comes to power , people are fed up ..
All the protests you see in Indonesia and Ukraine started when govt. when the election thorugh questionable means .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> It is big problem in punjab...who said its not? :s




hey fighter ......check this new adventure sport organised by govt in every city of our state





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202751071030515





do watch last two seconds.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> wow...that is 60 lac voters. Polling at these constituencies should be declared null & void. There has to be a re-election!



Good thing is there is so much increase in voters this time round i believe this deletion of voters even if it goes to 10million will be overcome by the massive increase in voter base in rest of the country ....



Prometheus said:


> hey fighter ......check this new adventure sport organised by govt in every city of our state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202751071030515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do watch last two seconds.......



If you want to experience Fear factor, come drive in Kerala . By the time you reach home you feel like you were given a new lease of life ....


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> hey fighter ......check this new adventure sport organised by govt in every city of our state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202751071030515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do watch last two seconds.......



lol...that's sad. On serious note: Punjab has fallen behind other states...Even haryana which used to be way behind punjab has gotten more investment. When i came to india last year, i saw young ppl taking drugs in punjab. 

Its sad to see punjab slipping behind...but there is no better option bro...akli dal or amrinder singh...all parties are same. They need to realize that times have changed and ppl are more aware now. They must do something "good" otherwise in next election, opposition will win.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> Not this time , shit will hit the fan everywhere if a third front comes to power , people are fed up ..
> All the protests you see in Indonesia and Ukraine started when govt. when the election thorugh questionable means .


---

you have point...



Prometheus said:


> hey fighter ......check this new adventure sport organised by govt in every city of our state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202751071030515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do watch last two seconds.......


--
we curse mumbai for pot holes 
but seems we run on fly overs compare to this ...
credit goes to all political parties ..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Good thing is there is so much increase in voters this time round i believe this deletion of voters even if it goes to 10million will be overcome by the massive increase in voter base in rest of the country ....



My only worry is... these are the reported cases. There could be many such unreported cases in rural India. Voters in urban constituencies like Mumbai & Pune are quite vocal. There are places in India where TV cameras do not reach... & this deletion of voters may not only be limited to urban India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> lol...that's sad. On serious note: Punjab has fallen behind other states...Even haryana which used to be way behind punjab has gotten more investment. When i came to india last year, i saw young ppl taking drugs.
> 
> Its sad to see punjab slipping behind...but there is no better option bro...akli dal or amrinder singh...all parties are same. They need to realize that times have changed and ppl are more aware now. They must do something "good" otherwise in next election, opposition will win.




.....conditions here are not worth living as an ordinary citizen............just last night ...........we didnt had any electricity.......and summer just started.

u have only seen people taking drugs...............i have seen dieing and even killing family members because of drugs.

with no jobs whatso ever...........drugs are bound to increase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indopak

Yeh lo ( Even though NM has said he'll not be vindictive but I really hope he hit these thugs very hard....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459701212128882689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459701992416235520


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> .....conditions here are not worth living as an ordinary citizen............just last night ...........we didnt had any electricity.......and summer just started.
> 
> u have only seen people taking drugs...............i have seen dieing and even killing family members because of drugs.
> 
> with no jobs whatso ever...........drugs are bound to increase



I thought punjab electricity problem is solved..? no? On barnala's side, we had only 1 hour cut...! 
Punjabis have a lot of free time....Unlike other states in India, we in punjab can afford to live good life without working. But still punjab is doing better than many other states...we have no poverty...no slums and most importantly its not crowded. 

Punjab is doing just fine thnx to agriculture..otherwise we would hve been in same league of UP...bihar.


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> My only worry is... these are the reported cases. There could be many such unreported cases in rural India. Voters in urban constituencies like Mumbai & Pune are quite vocal. There are places in India where TV cameras do not reach... & this deletion of voters may not only be limited to urban India.



We will know on May 16nth , one way or the other congress will be kicked out , too many unhappy people . and coming to power with a clear case of vote fraud means this govt. will never survive even 1 year ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> If congress wins in Mumbai, shit will hit the fan over there ...


I will for once support all the Shivsena and MNS goondaism, if this really happens..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> Not this time , shit will hit the fan everywhere if a third front comes to power , people are fed up ..
> All the protests you see in Indonesia and Ukraine started when govt. when the election thorugh questionable means .


I pray to god it happens...
We need one massive Shock to the system to kick the existing Assholes out and SHTF scenario is best for it.



Prometheus said:


> .....conditions here are not worth living as an ordinary citizen............just last night ...........we didnt had any electricity.......and summer just started.
> 
> u have only seen people taking drugs...............i have seen dieing and even killing family members because of drugs.
> 
> with no jobs whatso ever...........drugs are bound to increase


This was the case in MP and we kicked Congis out. You should do this in state elections. These elections are worthless for local issues.


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> I pray to god it happens...
> We need one massive Shock to the system to kick the existing Assholes out and SHTF scenario is best for it.



It will happen , what ever happens happens only for good . Congress should never ever be allowed to come to power .. ever again ..


----------



## Indischer

Prometheus said:


> hey fighter ......check this new adventure sport organised by govt in every city of our state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202751071030515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do watch last two seconds.......


Most of the images were in fact from South India...Kerala to be more precise. One can also see the Asianet logo in many frames. Nothing wrong in showcasing them, but the creators of the video should have taken some effort to increase the authenticity of their claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Indischer said:


> Most of the images were in fact from South India...Kerala to be more precise. One can also see the Asianet logo in many frames. Nothing wrong in showcasing them, but the creators of the video should have taken some effort to increase the authenticity of their claims.


He's an AAPian .... no benefit of logic against him.


----------



## Proud Hindu

*BJP’s new theme song: Main Kamal Khilane Aaya Hun*







*BJP’s new theme song: Main Kamal Khilane Aaya Hun*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

They say No Modi wave 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459709029632073728

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy

AugenBlick said:


> He's an AAPian .... no benefit of logic against him.



i heard aap does have significant support in punjab...but you can't blame them...local candidates haven't done well in the past. I think if modi does lose this elections (i hope not), it would be cuz of local candidates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

NEW DELHI: Election season, it appears, is also the season to make ridiculous remarks. The latest in a long list of people who have made irresponsible and disgusting statements against political rivals is Baba Ramdev.

Ramdev has sparked off an unseemly controversy saying that Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi goes to Dalit houses for picnics and honeymoon.

During a press conference in Lucknow, the self-proclaimed yoga guru attacked Rahul Gandhi's 'single' status saying that Rahul wanted to marry a foreigner but was stopped by his mother Sonia Gandhi.

He further went on to say that Sonia Gandhi asked Rahul not to get married until he becomes the prime minister.

Ramdev, a staunch supporter of BJP’s prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi, said since Rahul is not married, he goes to Dalit houses for picnic and honeymoon but he will never marry a Dalit girl.

Times Now quoted the yoga guru saying: 'If he would have married a dalit girl, her fortunes would have turned. Perhaps he will marry a foreign girl after becoming the PM.'

Congress spokesperson Rita Bahuguna criticised Ramdev saying the party is shocked by Ramdev's remarks and called his commentary on Rahul obnoxious and perverted.

"If someone doesn't wants to get married, then that is his choice. Who are we? Are we matchmakers?" she told Times Now.


Rahul goes to Dalit houses for picnics and honeymoon: Ramdev - Yahoo News India

Now let us welcome this yoga guru to the long list of jokers of 2014, he has azam khan and team in his company

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

DesiGuy said:


> i heard aap does have significant support in punjab...but you can't blame them...local candidates haven't done well in the past. I think if modi does lose this elections (i hope not), it would be cuz of local candidates.


Yup ... its true. Thats why I am saying. They are eying the wrong election. 
Punjabis will once again prove their time tested stereotypes.


----------



## Indischer

Proud Hindu said:


> *BJP’s new theme song: Main Kamal Khilane Aaya Hun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BJP’s new theme song: Main Kamal Khilane Aaya Hun*


Bhai, yeh koi parody video hai kya? Gul(Kamal) khilana toh usually khwab dikhana hota hai jo aksar sach nahi hote.


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> I thought punjab electricity problem is solved..? no? On barnala's side, we had only 1 hour cut...!
> Punjabis have a lot of free time....Unlike other states in India, we in punjab can afford to live good life without working. But still punjab is doing better than many other states...we have no poverty...no slums and most importantly its not crowded.
> 
> Punjab is doing just fine thnx to agriculture..otherwise we would hve been in same league of UP...bihar.



if u are saying that electricity problem is solved just by watching ads of "Harbhajan Mann" ...lol

People forced Diljit and Gippy grewal apologize for advertising of fake development in punjab ......u must have read that bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

AugenBlick said:


> Yup ... its true. Thats why I am saying. They are eying the wrong election.
> Punjabis will once again prove their time tested stereotypes.




what stereotype...? :s 
its not just in punjab...this confusion is in many other places as well...ppl want modi to be PM...but not vote local candidates for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> Ok guys Modi talked about drugs problem in Punjab in almost all rallies he held today .......................so u guys still think its not a issue for Punjabis????



Who said it's not?

But To eradicate the pAAP.................u don't bring a sAAnP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> what stereotype...? :s
> its not just in punjab...this confusion is in many other places as well...ppl want modi to be PM...but not vote local candidates for obvious reasons.


----------



## halupridol

F#c*in* congress rigged the polls in guwahati
i hate these b@st@rds,,,,,,khulla gundaraj....no hope for indian democracy


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


>



O sanu Punjabi nai andi hai.................


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> O sanu Punjabi nai andi hai.................



uhnu andhi hai ............tu phikar na kar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

**Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's brother Daljeet Singh Kohli joins BJP, welcomed by Narendra Modi*

& big bro claims there is no Modi wave when there's one right in his own backyard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> **Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's brother Daljeet Singh Kohli joins BJP, welcomed by Narendra Modi*
> 
> & big bro claims there is no Modi wave when there's one right in his own yard!



That was just a small, mild, ripple. THERE IS NO MODI WAVE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Unconfirmed news manmohansings brother joins BJP


----------



## Mujraparty

Modi alone can revive economy, provide jobs, says Loksatta | Business Standard


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> That was just a small, mild, ripple. THERE IS NO MODI WAVE.


ripple or nipple... pappu's party is sucking it though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

There is something brewing in pak,hope shareef survives this time .


----------



## JanjaWeed

is it me or NDTV has started to change it's tone off late!


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> ripple or *nipple*... pappu's party is sucking it though!










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459624425650782208

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459624425650782208


So the fight is between Mayank Gandhi & Raki Sawant to save deposit?


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> is it me or NDTV has started to change it's tone off late!



So has Arnab, he is on an Anti BJP Tirad


----------



## arp2041

NCP leader Sanjeev Ganesh Naik poses with Pakistan's national flag - www.bhaskar.com


----------



## indiatester

Prometheus said:


> .....conditions here are not worth living as an ordinary citizen............just last night ...........we didnt had any electricity.......and summer just started.
> 
> u have only seen people taking drugs...............i have seen dieing and even killing family members because of drugs.
> 
> with no jobs whatso ever...........drugs are bound to increase


How did the Badals win the elections then? This is pathetic.



arp2041 said:


> NCP leader Sanjeev Ganesh Naik poses with Pakistan's national flag - www.bhaskar.com


Thats not a Pakistani flag, its an Islamic flag.
Difference between an Islamic and Pakistani Flag | Social Media Topics


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@arp2041 @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Roybot 

Just attended gram panchayat in my village . . . . nearly 1800 people out of 1950 voted for BJP.

everyone was like. . . is baar to Kamal khil ke rahega

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Soumitra

Proud Hindu said:


> *BJP’s new theme song: Main Kamal Khilane Aaya Hun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BJP’s new theme song: Main Kamal Khilane Aaya Hun*



You beat me in posting this. This is a good song with focus on BJP and not just Modi. Notice how Rajnath is given a lot of prominance. I think he appears more than Modi.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Roybot
> 
> Just attended gram panchayat in my village . . . . nearly 1800 people out of 1950 voted for BJP.
> 
> everyone was like. . . is baar to Kamal khil ke rahega


--
for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Indischer said:


> Bhai, yeh koi parody video hai kya? Gul(Kamal) khilana toh usually khwab dikhana hota hai jo aksar sach nahi hote.


It is Kamal Khilane not Gul Khilane. Kamal (Lotus) is the election symbol of BJP. I think you should have known it by now. And by chance you do not know this simple fact then I would suggest that you do not participate in Indian political discussions.


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Roybot
> 
> Just attended gram panchayat in my village . . . . nearly 1800 people out of 1950 voted for BJP.
> 
> everyone was like. . . is baar to Kamal khil ke rahega


soo vaat che! god bless your village folks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> soo vaat che! god bless your village folks!



Our Rajputana belt is famous for pro BJP stance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Roybot
> 
> Just attended gram panchayat in my village . . . . nearly 1800 people out of 1950 voted for BJP.
> 
> everyone was like. . . is baar to Kamal khil ke rahega


Great to hear. Congrats. All members should campaign obliquely in their social circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> ripple or nipple... pappu's party is sucking it though!





Soumitra said:


> It is Kamal Khilane not Gul Khilane. Kamal (Lotus) is the election symbol of BJP. I think you should have known it by now. And by chance you do not know this simple fact then I would suggest that you do not participate in Indian political discussions.



Pehle mera post dhyan se pado to sahi. Waise, Kamal ek Gul nahi hai kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Roybot
> 
> Just attended gram panchayat in my village . . . . nearly *1950* people out of *1800* voted for BJP.
> 
> everyone was like. . . is baar to Kamal khil ke rahega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> haye mai lut gaya



ladkiyon ki tarah chhati kyu pit raha hai be ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


>


You changed his quote & made it look like Pappu's blooper!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> Me ek no. ka eda hu...................


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> meri dum pe paanv mat rakh



Ok itna ro raha hai ja maaf kiya


----------



## Soumitra

Indischer said:


> Pehle mera post dhyan se pado to sahi. Waise, Kamal ek Gul nahi hai kya?



I dont know in which language Kamal is a Gul? Please enlighten me. In Hindi Kamal is a Phool (Flower) but so are all other flowers like Champa, Chameli, Mogra etc. The Rose flower is also specifically called as Gul.


----------



## Indischer

Soumitra said:


> I dont know in which language Kamal is a Gul? Please enlighten me. In Hindi Kamal is a Phool (Flower) but so are all other flowers like Champa, Chameli, Mogra etc. The Rose flower is also specifically called as Gul.



It's the word for flower in Urdu. _Gul Khilana_ is a fairly common adage in Hindi as well. I asked that way specifically because the expression has slightly negative connotation,mildly associated with cheating or spinning lies. Waise, Kahaan se ho Bhaya?


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Roybot
> 
> Just attended gram panchayat in my village . . . . nearly 1800 people out of 1950 voted for BJP.
> 
> everyone was like. . . is baar to Kamal khil ke rahega



Tujhe aur there villag walo ko Dimpu maaf nahi karegi. 

PS: I know a @Bhai Zakir like Modi hater secular in real life. Today, he also said 'Your Modi will get 200 to 240' seats...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Indischer said:


> It's the word for flower in Urdu. _Gul Khilana_ is a fairly common adage in Hindi as well. I asked that way specifically because the expression has slightly negative connotation,mildly associated with cheating or spinning lies. Waise, Kahaan se ho Bhaya?



I know the meaning of "Gul Khilana" but this is official BJP song and they are not saying Gul Khilane but Kamal Khilane because Kamal is their symbol. I dont know from where you made that weird connection of Kamal Khilane to Gul Khilane.

In Hindi we also say bijli "gul" ho gai meaning the electricity has been disconnected but when BJP says kamal ka button dabao it does not mean to press button so that electricity becomes gul.

Main Dehradun se hoon aur mujhe urdu nahi aati. If someone is speaking urdu I can try and make a jist of what they are saying but if you give specific words and ask their meaning I will not know.


----------



## Parul

Rs. 100 for wearing AAPtard cap. 

Link : Varanasi vignettes: Modi, Modi everywhere - Rediff.com India News

(third last para)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> So he accepts that there was deletion.. & it was unauthorized? So what's the harm in holding re-polls? & these deletion has a pattern to it. I was listening to Ram Jethmalani's interview yesterday. Apparently from his building all the owner's & employer's name was deleted... but funny enough, all the employee's names were intact. Also.. there are reports that mostly Gujarati names are missing from the list. Now.. this can't be accidental!


The EC can't be faulted either. The monarchy still does exercise tremendous influence and will obviously do everything in its power to hold on to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Soumitra said:


> I know the meaning of "Gul Khilana" but this is official BJP song and they are not saying Gul Khilane but Kamal Khilane because Kamal is their symbol.* I dont know from where you made that weird connection of Kamal Khilane to Gul Khilane.*
> 
> In Hindi we also say bijli "gul" ho gai meaning the electricity has been disconnected but when BJP says kamal ka button dabao it does not mean to press button so that electricity becomes gul.
> 
> Main Dehradun se hoon aur mujhe urdu nahi aati. If someone is speaking urdu I can try and make a jist of what they are saying but if you give specific words and ask their meaning I will not know.



It's not a weird connection, but the first impulse that came to my mind when I heard _Mein Kamal khilane aaya hoon_. Still feel a better choice of wording could've been better.

Your second para is beyond my comprehension.

North Indian ho aur South Indian se Urdu ke lesson le rahe ho?


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> The EC can't be faulted either. The monarchy still does exercise tremendous influence and will obviously do everything in its power to hold on to it.


I thought we are a republic.. & constitutional bodies are subservient to the republic. wow.. how wrong I was. Royalty still prevails in India even if it's not Indian, but Italian!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Sidak said:


>


Pathetic list. Simply fail to understand the rationale behind some of the names uttered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> I thought we are a republic.. & constitutional bodies are subservient to the republic. wow.. how wrong I was. Royalty still prevails in India even if it's not Indian, but Italian!


Don't blame you for thinking that.  The art of illusion has been perfected over a century. Credit should be given where it is due.



Indischer said:


> Pathetic list. Simply fail to understand the rationale behind some of the names uttered.


Product of Anger and frustration defies reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

FAKE VOTING In Firozabad by Congress!!! Watch exclusive video! FAKE VOTING In Firozabad Samachar Plus EXCLUSIVE Video - Linkis.com"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


>



& than Rahul Baba says that we believe in LOVE & HARMONY


----------



## Butchcassidy

BJP:
205-215 seats tops
Congress:
Dont care
butchcassidy ki bhavishvaani. Any one interested in satta?


----------



## Soumitra

Indischer said:


> It's not a weird connection, but the first impulse that came to my mind when I heard _Mein Kamal khilane aaya hoon_. Still feel a better choice of wording could've been better.
> 
> Your second para is beyond my comprehension.
> 
> North Indian ho aur South Indian se Urdu ke lesson le rahe ho?



Only a person with knowledge of Urdu and less knowledge of Hindi may equate Kamal Khilana to Gul Khilana. I guess you are from Hyderabad and so you know more Urdu as compared to Hindi.

North Indian Hindu hoon North Indian Muslim nahin ki mujhe Urdu aaye. Like I said I can understand the gist not specific words


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> I thought we are a republic.. & constitutional bodies are subservient to the republic. wow.. how wrong I was. Royalty still prevails in India even if it's not Indian, but Italian!



Gandhi family has been decreasing influence in India for a long time now , India will be free at some point as now people are aware of the problems and aware of the enemy and also aware of the solution . What ever they do will get to public space . Either we kick them out by Democracy or we kick them out by Tehrir square, wither way its coming ..sooner or later ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> Tujhe aur there villag walo ko Dimpu maaf nahi karegi.
> 
> PS: I know a @Bhai Zakir like Modi hater secular in real life. Today, he also said 'Your Modi will get 200 to 240' seats...



Errr.. . . . Dimpu ko sirf merese kaam hai . . or maine usko hi vote diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Soumitra said:


> Only a person with knowledge of Urdu and less knowledge of Hindi may equate Kamal Khilana to Gul Khilana. I guess you are from Hyderabad and so you know more Urdu as compared to Hindi.
> 
> North Indian Hindu hoon North Indian Muslim nahin ki mujhe Urdu aaye. Like I said I can understand the gist not specific words


Phir galat! Main Bengaluru se hoon....aur maine School me Hindi seekha tha, Urdu nahi.



chak de INDIA said:


> Errr.. . . . Dimou ko sirf merese kaam hai . . or maine usko hi vote diya


Tune Dimpu ko vote diya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Indischer said:


> Pathetic list. Simply fail to understand the rationale behind some of the names uttered.



No rocket science...congress haarne waali hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> Gandhi family has been decreasing influence in India for a long time now , India will be free at some point as now people are aware of the problems and aware of the enemy and also aware of the solution . What ever they do will get to public space . Either we kick them out by Democracy or we kick them out by Tehrir square, wither way its coming ..sooner or later ..


Dont get your hopes up. 2019 and 2024 will be Modi vs Priyanka. By 2029 it will be Miraya/Rehan taking over


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459750480525029376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> & than Rahul Baba says that we believe in LOVE & HARMONY



   This Love and Harmony is for Secular Community.


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> Dont get your hopes up. 2019 and 2024 will be Modi vs Priyanka. By 2029 it will be Miraya/Rehan taking over



Congress has been loosing support base constantly for last 20 years ... Their seats have constantly declined in Lok Sabha elections . Its only a matter of time


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459735665224065024

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> .. . .
> Tune Dimpu ko vote diya?



Hau ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Errr.. . . . Dimpu ko sirf merese kaam hai . . or maine usko hi vote diya



Dimpu ko bachoo kay liye baby sitter chaiye.  Dimpu ko vote karne walo ko Janta Maaf nahi karegi....Kyoki Dimpu nay bhi, BJP ko vote kiya hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Hau ji



Aisi mandhbuddhi kahaan se chha gayi?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> Dimpu ko bachoo kay liye baby sitter chaiye.  Dimpu ko vote karne walo ko Janta Maaf nahi karegi....Kyoki Dimpu nay bhi, BJP ko vote kiya hai...



Meri Dimpu se jal rahi hai tu 


Indischer said:


> Aisi mandhbuddhi kahaan se chha gayi?!



Bhagwa hi chala . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Meri Dimpu se jal rahi hai tu
> 
> 
> Bhagwa hi chala . . .



16 May ko, Dimpu or tu dono Jaloo gay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> 16 May ko, Dimpu or tu dono Jaloo gay.



Abki baar . . . 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
...

.
.
.
.

,..



.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
/
/
/
/
/
/


.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Dimpu hai mera pyar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Agar PM MMS key pass 20 din aur nahi bachey hotey toh woh bhi aaj BJP me shamil ho jate....................... 

Modi Ji - "Singhji BJP mey ajayiye......achey din aney waley hai"
MMS - "Thik He"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

PMO ka bhai communal hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Abki baar . . .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> ,..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> /
> /
> /
> /
> /
> /
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .Dimpu hai mera pyar



16 May Ko Patta chalega, Janta kisay karti hai Pyaar, tab tak kay liye namaskar! 



arp2041 said:


> Agar PM MMS key pass 20 din aur nahi bachey hotey toh woh bhi aaj BJP me shamil ho jate.......................
> 
> Modi Ji - "Singhji BJP mey ajayiye......achey din aney waley hai"
> MMS - "Thik He"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> Abki baar . . .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> ,..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> /
> /
> /
> /
> /
> /
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .Dimpu hai mera pyar



Mulayam sey....................

























































































































Buri tarah PITEGA yaar................


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Mulayam sey....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buri tarah PITEGA yaar................



kannauj me sirf Rajputo ki chalti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459751307448819712
Abe kis gadhay ke bachchay ne Arun Jaitley ko Amritsar se ladne ko bola tha.. Delhi mein seats kam thi kya?? Even if he manages to win, it will be rated as a bad strategic decision for an important personality.


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459751307448819712
> Abe kis gadhay ke bachchay ne Arun Jaitley ko Amritsar se ladne ko bola tha.. Delhi mein seats kam thi kya??



No Way........not sure of any other seat of Punjab but AJ is certainly winning. & votes haven't even been cast yet.


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> No Way........not sure of any other seat of Punjab but AJ is certainly winning. & votes haven't even been cast yet.


I know votes haven't been casted but the mood in general is anti akali in Punjab. It was not wise to risk Arun Jaitley for such unpredictable place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459615890984562689
CONgress ki Jai Ho!!


----------



## Star Wars

1.3 million voters .... Scumbags....


----------



## jha

Indischer said:


> Aisi mandhbuddhi kahaan se chha gayi?!



Yeh Dimag se nahi soch raha tha us time... 

Mumbai area mein Congress wale bahut confident lag rahe hain. Bol rahe hain 4 to koi nahin rok sakta.. Is chu***ye EC ne khel kharab kar diya..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Yeh Dimag se nahi soch raha tha us time...
> 
> Mumbai area mein Congress wale bahut confident lag rahe hain. Bol rahe hain 4 to koi nahin rok sakta.. Is chu***ye EC ne khel kharab kar diya..



Modi Sarkar ayenge to sab ke sab rone lagenge


----------



## arp2041

JNU students’ union to take campaign against Modi to Varanasi | Firstpost


----------



## jbond197

Somebody posted on facebook..

The voter records in Maharashtra were deleted to save Indians Baarteeaata for Sonia Gandhi!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> I know votes haven't been casted but the mood in general is anti akali in Punjab. It was not wise to risk Arun Jaitley for such unpredictable place.


Jaitley is crucial for NaMo's scheme of things. He is one Delhi club member who has been on Modi's side right from the start while others has been hot & cold towards Modi. Even I was surprised when he decided to fight from Amritsar instead of a safe seat from Delhi or a sub-urban Delhi.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459764562405765121


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> I know votes haven't been casted but the mood in general is anti akali in Punjab. It was not wise to risk Arun Jaitley for such unpredictable place.



Jaitley is winning the seat. Drugs are a major problem but Akalis know what they are doing. They have strong presence in rural areas. Not to forget the great clean shit episode.

I hate to say it but if 70% of youth are addicted, then you cant squarely blame the supplier. Whole culture needs a rejig. The famous machismo also needs to be toned down a bit.


----------



## arp2041

Anyone Listened to Prithviraj Chavan today.............................


----------



## jha

This report says Both Jagdish Bhagwati and Arvind Panagariya will be advising Modi.. Team to zabardast hai. Amartya Sen will keep sulking and will try to find solace in Didi's Bengal.

Top economist Jagdish Bhagwati eyes role in Modi government



arp2041 said:


> Anyone Listened to Prithviraj Chavan today.............................



Naa.. Kya bola aaj..? Fir se debate ki daawat Modi ko..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> This report says Both Jagdish Bhagwati and Arvind Panagariya will be advising Modi.. Team to zabardast hai. Amartya Sen will keep sulking and will try to find solace in Didi's Bengal.
> 
> Top economist Jagdish Bhagwati eyes role in Modi government
> 
> Naa.. Kya bola aaj..? Fir se debate ki daawat Modi ko..?



He said some things TACITLY & some things DIRECTLY....................... 

(Congress ko toh logo ney 6 phases me bhar ka rasta dikha diya........but aney waley phases me jo log vote kar rhey hai woh aur enthusiastically BJP/Modiji ko vote kare varna) *We will form the next govt.* (from back door) *& give TF support* (burey din aney waley hai).

P.S. the things which i have written in brackets are said TACITLY 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459745221643735040
@jha @JanjaWeed @Android @GreenFoe @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Roybot @Sidak

TIME FOR REVENGE.................. 

P.S. This was not Amit Shah but me speaking

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

I am missing @fsayed ..........................

woh toh THREAD pey sey esey gayab ho gya jaisey Mid Election campaign sey Rahul Baba 

aur @Bhai Zakir toh ekdum MMS ban gya hai...................


----------



## jha

Yeh lo... Tone change hona start ho gaya...

Railways gung ho on high speed trains - The Times of India

Govt. sahi mile to India mein kuch bhi ho sakta hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> Anyone Listened to Prithviraj Chavan today.............................


Link/video/summery plz.


----------



## Dem!god

*Congress left red-faced as PM's brother joins BJP at Modi rally*

AMRITSAR: In a move that has left the Congress red-faced, the BJP on Friday inducted Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's youngest brother Daljit Singh Kohli into the party. This was done at BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's rally organized to give the party's Amritsar Lok Sabha candidate and key strategist Arun Jaitley a final push ahead of the April 30 elections in Punjab. 

Daljit told TOI that he joined the BJP because he was upset at the manner in which his brother had been treated by the Congress and he said he was likely to contest elections on BJP's ticket soon. He has been a textile exporter in Amritsar for the past sixteen years. 

Modi gave a big hug to Daljit in front of thousands of people and said "Kohli joining the BJP has doubled our strength. You should know we are not just a party of mere memberships; we are a party that believes in long lasting relationships. We now have blood relations with you". 

Modi has been exceptionally harsh on the prime minister in his recent speeches calling him a dummy of the Gandhi family. The prime minister on the other hand has said on Thursday that there is no Modi wave in the country. 

Sources in the Prime Minister's Office said the Singh family was surprised at this development. The family said they didn't know his (Daljit's) motivations for joining the BJP while adding that he was free to pursue his own political affiliations. 

Speaking to TOI after joining the party, Daljit said he had decided to join the party because he liked Jaitley's vision. "I was very disappointed with the way my brother Dr saab had been sidelined and his policies were being ignored by his party". He was aware that the PM had called Modi a mass murderer but refused to comment on the issue. 

He informed that DSGMC president Manjit Singh GK had introduced him to Jaitley five days ago and the second meeting with Jaitley took place on last Wednesday afternoon. 

Showering praises on Modi, Daljit added that Modi had the capacity to take all communities and parties together besides he expressed hope that Jaitley would have an important role to play if NDA comes to power. 

He said,"My brother Manmohan Singh is an honest man, he served his country with full dedication and honesty but Congress leaders never gave him a free hand and instead interfered in his and his government's functioning". He said his joining the BJP would be for the betterment of Punjab. 

Punjab chief minister Parkash Singh Badal added that Kohli had joined the party after seeing the pitiable fate of his brother at the hands of Congress president Sonia Gandhi. 

Reacting to the development, Manmohan's other younger brother Surjit Singh Kohli, who also lives in Amritsar, said he was heartbroken by what his sibling had done. "This is very unfortunate. Punjab deputy CM Sukhbir Singh Badal and revenue minister Bikram Singh Majithia could be behind this move. We had vowed never to leave the Congress". 

"Till Thursday morning there was no such inkling from him or his family. All of us brothers have had a cordial relationship for years," he added. 

He said this was a very sad movement in his life. 

Meanwhile, Manjit Singh GK said, "There couldn't have been a better representative of Sikh community than Daljit as he was an extremely humble man from a religious Sikh family". 

Congress sources in Amritsar told TOI that the party leaders were reluctant to comment on the issue without first studying the exact relationship of Daljit Singh to the prime minister and what led him to join the BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

BSP, Congress play on BJP's perceived neglect of brahmins - The Times of India

LUCKNOW/UNNAO/KANPUR: What is common between the now dumped BJP MP from Ahmedabad and the Bahujan Samaj Party candidate in distant Unnao in Uttar Pradesh? They are both "Pathak" brahmins.

In a queer coincidence, BSP has made Harin Pathak the template of its accusation that Narendra Modi is working to marginalize the brahmin community, citing the dropping of the seven-term MP for this Lok Sabha polls. "We asked him why BJP has thrown out an experienced leader like him and he said it is because I have Pathak as my surname, because I am a brahmin," sniffed S C Mishra, Mayawati confidant and Brahmin face of the dalit outfit at a meeting in Sikandarpur in Unnao on a hot afternoon. BSP candidate Brajesh Pathak grinned on the dais and the crowd lapped it up in rapt silence.

Across the brahmin belt along the Ganga, public rallies and political chatter is replete with "BJP's focus on OBCs at the cost of brahmins". The Bahujan camp is going hammer and tongs at it while the middle-of-the-road Congress is spreading it in whispers as in Lucknow where its brahmin candidate Rita Joshi is crossing swords with BJP's Thakur chief Rajnath Singh.

The belief is that BJP's low representation to the upper caste community and the alleged humiliation of senior brahmin leaders in picking their constituencies will keep them from falling for an aggressive Modi campaign. The BSP is confident that the strategy will help revive the brahmin-dalit combination it successfully forged in the 2007 assembly election while Congress hopes the community will throw its weight behind the party in seats where it is in contest.

If it is an issue in Unnao, it is the talking point in neighbouring Kanpur where the veteran Murli Manohar Joshi was shifted from Varanasi to make way for Modi, while BSP-Congress have unleashed a campaign against BJP in the crucial Devipatan belt where the party has fielded Thakurs in big numbers and in the eastern region that accounts for over 25 LS seats.

What UP is witnessing is literally the inversion of the social pyramid, so to say. A dalit outfit and a supposedly caste-averse Congress are plumping for the community that is a long-time villain of the "progressive" forces while the predominantly upper caste saffron family is positioning itself as the champion of the Mandal communities.

So, what do brahmins think? It is a million dollar question despite the high-voltage attempt to instigate them against BJP. The key determinant would be if brahmins vote as a caste bloc or as Hindus. As caste, they are likely to be angry at the downgrading in the political structure they once ruled, especially when they so consciously chose BJP as their new home after their exit from Congress tent in the wake of the Ayodhya agitation. But as Hindus, they are bound to latch on to the hardline Hindutva face that Modi represents. After all, the community whole-heartedly accepted another OBC Kalyan Singh as their leader post-Ayodhya.

Not that the Sangh family is unaware of the sensitivity of the issue. Modi's political gimmick in Kanpur of touching the feet of Murli Manohar Joshi, the jilted brahmin who has of late cultivated the image of being the victim of Modi's "look-backward" policy, was aimed at assuaging the ego of the community. Locals in Unnao say they are waiting for what he does at a rally in this brahmin stronghold on April 27.

But BSP is confident that its strategy will bear fruit. "We are spoiling the BJP chemistry on the ground. We have given 21 tickets to brahmins while BJP has given just three in 80 seats. brahmins know that BJP has hatched a conspiracy against them," said an assured Brajesh Pathak.

The fact is that what brahmins do will be decided by whether they vote as a caste bloc or as Hindus. And on it may be riding the fate of the "Modi wave" and the BSP counter-attack.

So you ignore brahmins for 7 decades whereas BJP speaks at least some what for them. And now you come up with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459745221643735040
> 
> TIME FOR REVENGE..................
> 
> P.S. This was not Amit Shah but me speaking



Yeh Ramchandra Guha ka parody account hai.

Apna PM maryadapurush hain. Tum BJP wale kuch bhi taunt karo, weh kuch nahi kahne wale. Theek Hai?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dem!god said:


> *Congress left red-faced as PM's brother joins BJP at Modi rally*
> 
> AMRITSAR: In a move that has left the Congress red-faced, the BJP on Friday inducted Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's youngest brother Daljit Singh Kohli into the party. This was done at BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's rally organized to give the party's Amritsar Lok Sabha candidate and key strategist Arun Jaitley a final push ahead of the April 30 elections in Punjab.
> 
> Daljit told TOI that he joined the BJP because he was upset at the manner in which his brother had been treated by the Congress and he said he was likely to contest elections on BJP's ticket soon. He has been a textile exporter in Amritsar for the past sixteen years.
> 
> Modi gave a big hug to Daljit in front of thousands of people and said "Kohli joining the BJP has doubled our strength. You should know we are not just a party of mere memberships; we are a party that believes in long lasting relationships. We now have blood relations with you".
> 
> Modi has been exceptionally harsh on the prime minister in his recent speeches calling him a dummy of the Gandhi family. The prime minister on the other hand has said on Thursday that there is no Modi wave in the country.
> 
> Sources in the Prime Minister's Office said the Singh family was surprised at this development. The family said they didn't know his (Daljit's) motivations for joining the BJP while adding that he was free to pursue his own political affiliations.
> 
> Speaking to TOI after joining the party, Daljit said he had decided to join the party because he liked Jaitley's vision. "I was very disappointed with the way my brother Dr saab had been sidelined and his policies were being ignored by his party". He was aware that the PM had called Modi a mass murderer but refused to comment on the issue.
> 
> He informed that DSGMC president Manjit Singh GK had introduced him to Jaitley five days ago and the second meeting with Jaitley took place on last Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Showering praises on Modi, Daljit added that Modi had the capacity to take all communities and parties together besides he expressed hope that Jaitley would have an important role to play if NDA comes to power.
> 
> He said,"My brother Manmohan Singh is an honest man, he served his country with full dedication and honesty but Congress leaders never gave him a free hand and instead interfered in his and his government's functioning". He said his joining the BJP would be for the betterment of Punjab.
> 
> Punjab chief minister Parkash Singh Badal added that Kohli had joined the party after seeing the pitiable fate of his brother at the hands of Congress president Sonia Gandhi.
> 
> Reacting to the development, Manmohan's other younger brother Surjit Singh Kohli, who also lives in Amritsar, said he was heartbroken by what his sibling had done. "This is very unfortunate. Punjab deputy CM Sukhbir Singh Badal and revenue minister Bikram Singh Majithia could be behind this move. We had vowed never to leave the Congress".
> 
> "Till Thursday morning there was no such inkling from him or his family. All of us brothers have had a cordial relationship for years," he added.
> 
> He said this was a very sad movement in his life.
> 
> Meanwhile, Manjit Singh GK said, "There couldn't have been a better representative of Sikh community than Daljit as he was an extremely humble man from a religious Sikh family".
> 
> Congress sources in Amritsar told TOI that the party leaders were reluctant to comment on the issue without first studying the exact relationship of Daljit Singh to the prime minister and what led him to join the BJP.


Only yesterday PM said there is no Modi wave.. & today someone from his own backyard felt that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@Indischer wanna bet even MMS want Modi Sarkar???

I give you two examples:

1. Baru book was sent to MMS before it got public, he said nothing, nor even stopped it.

2. Do you think PM din't knew his own brother joining BJP?? wouldn't he had asked him to atleast wait for 20 days?

MMS has now new MEANING..................

*MMS = Manmohan For Modi Sarkar *

Manmohan Sir, Jatey Jatey tussi cha gye ho Guru......................Congress ka patan hogya hai shuru............................



AugenBlick said:


> Link/video/summery plz.



arey yaar upar key posts padho pehley.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

I wonder if Congress has even crossed the 50 seat mark yet


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer wanna bet even MMS want Modi Sarkar???
> 
> I give you two examples:
> 
> 1. Baru book was sent to MMS before it got public, he said nothing, nor even stopped it.
> 
> 2. Do you think PM din't knew his own brother joining BJP?? wouldn't he had asked him to atleast wait for 20 days?
> 
> MMS has now new MEANING..................
> 
> *MMS = Manmohan For Modi Sarkar *





I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Marshmallow said:


> because sometimes our prayers are accepted,sometimes not...and i did pray for something GOOD  maybe it will be accepted this time or maybe in the next elections who knows
> 
> anyway i dont wanna discuss religion etc here...
> 
> 
> this man is good looking...you people should elect him as your PM



@cheekybird 

looks like you got competition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> its responsibility of hindu community to treat dalit as bro/sis and not stick to old bifurcation


We never asked our friends their caste nor did they and im happy with that 
My mother taught all kids who were in our neighbourhood SC/ST kids Gayatri homam,Namakam Chamakam & devi upasana and other things and people invite these kids to do homa in their homes due to their clarity and pronounciation and chanting perfectly without mistakes as per rites.
I believe Given the right exposure Everyone can be What they want to be.
If you reward a kid with choclate if they recite Hanuman Chalisa correctly or other slokas correct (Rote learning)They will remember all their lives.
Need to educate the next generation about our scriptures and their meaning!
We need non-prejudiced teachers who think "knowledge is gained only by spreading it,Not containing it".
Flowing river is always fresh and always flows into the ocean,While a non flowing pond/lake will stagnate as there is no fresh inflow.We hindus are a flowing river always grasped things which others couldnt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

CorporateAffairs said:


> Take it easy, news traders need some or the other BS to discuss on primetime.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be two parallel approaches.
> 
> Modi taking care of India as a whole, economy, infra, governanance, administration, etc.
> 
> RSS should work for what you've said.
> 
> My advice to Modi: Sir, please focus on what people are looking from you. There are very high expectations from you, and you are very much capable to exceed those expectations.


No,Teach the kids about our slokas and our epics,Tell them good things and morals,Then naturally the next generation will be changed.I know RSS does good things but it should adopt and evolve, by including Sloka competitions,Mantra competitions and also to explain the meaning of that mantra or sloka( Like USA has Spelling Bee competition)
We should encourage that with Prize money and fame on TV.That is possible if we have a neutral media! Perhaps a Center of right Media.

We also need a cartoon Channel for kids where MORALS are taught to them as kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Jason bourne said:


> 30 April: Elections take place in 9 states across 89 constituencies in the country. The states are Bihar, Andhra Pradesh, Gujarat, Jammu and Kashmir, Punjab, Uttar Pradesh, West Bengal. Two union territories where elections will take place are Dadra and Nagar Havelli and Daman and Diu.
> 
> 7 May: Polls take place in seven states and will cover 64 constituencies. States on the list are Andhra Pradesh, Bihar, Himachal Pradesh, Jammu and Kashmir, Uttarakhand, Uttar Pradesh, and West Bengal.
> 
> 12 May: This is the last date for polls where elections will take place across 41 constituencies in three states. States on the list are Bihar, Uttar Pradesh and West Bengal..
> 
> Now 200 left how many NDA likely to get ?
> 
> 100 minimum
> 
> Eventually all seats of AP will come under NDA ....
> 
> YSR and TDP as jagan said earlier that he will support any party who form govt.


There are some idiots here in Telangana who think they can win, But this election will make them lose their deposits,Congress slogan of"We were ones who gave you telangana "Slogan is neutered by Modi rally where he said,Telangana by people who sacrificed for it! So congress cannot take credit here! Watch as Congress will have same fate as Gujarat.


----------



## Jason bourne

अहवाल
महाराष्ट्रात संभाव्य विजयी उमेद्वार 

1-दक्षिण मुम्बई-मिलिंद देवरा-काँग्रेस
2-दक्षिण मध्य मुम्बई- राहूल शेवाळे- शिवसेना
3-ऊत्तर-ईशान्य मुम्बई-किरीट सोमय्या-भाजप
4-ऊत्तर पूर्व मुम्बई-गजानन कीर्तिकर शिवसेना
5-उत्तर-मध्य मुम्बई-प्रिया दत्त काँग्रेस
6-उत्तर मुम्बई-गोपाळ शेट्टी -भाजप
7-ठाणे-राजन विचारे -शिवसेना
8-कल्याण- पाटील मनसे
9-पालघर-चिन्तामण वनगा-भाजप
10-भिवंडी-कपिल पाटिल -भाजप
11-नाशिक-छगन भुजबळ-राष्ट्रवादी
12-दिन्डोरी-हरिश्चंद्र चव्हाण-भाजप
13-पुणे-आनिल शिरोळे -भाजप
14-मावऴ-लक्ष्मण जगताप -शेकाप
15-शिरूर-शिवाजी आढळराव-शिवसेना
16-अ नगर-दिलीप गान्धी-भाजप
17-शिर्डी-भाऊसाहेब वाकचौरे-काँग्रेस
18-जऴगाव-ए टी पाटील-भाजप
19-रावेर-रक्शा खडसे-भाजप
20-धुऴे-अमरसिंग पंडित -कांग्रेस
21-नंदुरबार-हिना गावित - भाजप
22-बुलढाणा-प्रताप जाधव-शिवसेना
23-अकोला-संजय धोत्रे-भाजप
24-यवतमाऴ-भावना गवळि-शिवसेना
25-वर्धा-सागर मेघे-काँग्रेस
26-परभणी-संजय जाधव-शिवसेना
27-अमरावती-आनंद आडसूऴ-शिवसेना
28-भंडारा-प्रफ्फुल पटेल-राष्ट्रवादी
29-रामटेक-कृपाल तुमाने-शिवसेना
30-नागपूर-नितीन गडकरी-भाजप
31-गडचिरोली-अशोक नेते-भाजप
32-चंद्रपुर-हंसराज अहिर-भाजप
33-हिन्गोली-सुभाष वानखेडे-शिवसेना
34-नान्देड-अशोक चव्हाण-काँग्रेस
35-लातुर-दत्तू बनसोडे-काँग्रेस
36-औरंगाबाद-चंद्रकान्त खैरे-शिवसेना
37-बीड-गोपिनाथ मुन्डे-भाजप
38-जालना-रावसाहेब दानवे-भाजप
39-उस्मानाबाद-रवि गायकवाड - शिवसेना
40-सोलापूर-सुशिल शिन्दे-काँग्रेस
41-सान्गली-संजयकाका पाटील-भाजप
42-सातारा-उदयनराजे भोसले-राष्ट्रवादी
43-हातकण्नगले-राजू शेट्टी-स्वाभिमान
44-माढा-विजयसिन्ग मोहिते पाटील-राष्ट्रवादी
45-रायगड-अनंत गीते-शिवसेना
46-बारामती-सुप्रिया सुळे-राष्ट्रवादी
47-रत्नागिरी-विनायक राऊत-शिवसेना
48-कोल्हापूर-प्रा संजय मान्डलिक-शिवसेना

काँग्रेस-08
राष्ट्रवादी-05
भाजप-17
शिवसेना-15
स्वाभिमानी-01
मनसे-01
शेकाप-01

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

AugenBlick said:


> We will elect him as your PM.


lol nah...we have our own charming man IK!


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Unconfirmed news manmohansings brother joins BJP




It is confirmed now. I show that on TV.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459911691195928576


----------



## GreenFoe

*Tsunami hits Tamil Nadu on 24th April *
Posted : 2:51 am, April 26, 2014 by admin





{This is a guest post by Prasanna Vishwanathan and S. Sivakumar}

Tamil Nadu is clearly turning out to be a psephologist’s nightmare. Slicing and dicing through the data gathered from ground reports points to the possibility of a tectonic shift in the political landscape of the state. Seasoned pollsters are still left deciphering an unprecedented electoral phenomenon that points to the collapse of conventional bipolarity, a defining feature of the state’s electoral politics. Emergence of a NDA alliance as a powerful third force could well be the story of TN Lok Sabha election.

Since 1990′s, Tamil Nadu has witnessed the emergence of caste based parties but the two main Dravidian parties –DMK and ADMK – have grappled with this phenomenon and successfully contained it, either by cooption through alliances or promoting a smattering of second line leadership from the middle caste ranks. ADMK has even fundamentally rewired itself as a party of Thevars while still drawing the subaltern votes based on the MGR’s welfarist legacy and inexhaustible goodwill enjoyed by him. However in the last couple of years the state has experienced massive resurgence of casteism due to a combination of;


Belligerent politics centered around Dalit mobilization,
Escalation of caste tension due to perceived misuse of provisions of SC and ST Prevention of Atrocities Act,
Decline of middle caste hegemony in rural power equation,
Agrarian distress due to rapidly declining labour pool as a consequence of urban migration and lack of new infrastructure investments,
Resentment over perceived upward mobility of Dalits,
Localized caste conflagrations over increased prevalence of intercaste marriages and
Ruination of households due to rampant alcoholism (encouraged by TASMAC funded “cradle to grave” dole-schemes model)
This has forced caste based parties to adopt a new political approach. Interestingly, the most vociferous opposition to reckless welfarism indulged by the two main Dravidian parties, has come from caste based parties like Vanniyar dominated PMK and the Kongu parties that cater to the influential Kongu Vellalar Community in Western TN.

Deftly adding an additional layer of credible governance based messaging, Narendra Modi and his think-tank recalibrated a social engineering strategy by bringing together these parties under NDA fold. Charismatic cine actor Vijayakanth joining the alliance added much needed star power to the NDA while the indefatigable Vaiko also campaigned hard. BJP may be rewarded for taking a risky electoral gambit, much against the wisdom dispensed by South Chennai based BJP leaning, ADMK voting advisors who used to have the ears of party’s national leadership.

*The Key Players


ADMK – Unlike 2004, when her electoral decimation was foretold, courtesy a grand coalition orchestrated by Karunanidhi and aided by a dramatic decline in her popularity, Jayalalithaa had everything going for her in her bid to harvest a rich haul of seats in this election. With a divided opposition, an emasculated DMK further depleted by an internecine fraternal fight and national parties struggling to finalize state level alliances, it should have been a cakewalk for her. But her legendary hubris, a completely unexpected resurgence of DMK and huge resonance of Modi’s developmental politics with Tamil electorate has effectively put paid to her plans. Worsening power situation in TN added to her woes (Jaya has shown no signs of creative problem solving approach). Western TN, which has been a hub of SME led entrepreneurship, has been the worst hit and this could reflect in the final outcome.


It’s highly likely that ADMK could struggle to get even half of modest target of 40 she set for her party men to achieve. An indifferent regime that lacks any creative ideas, a perception of an invisible CM mostly vacationing in cool environs of Kodanadu, lackadaisical candidate selection and cavalier manner in which she booted out usually reliable leftist parties have led to ADMK massively losing its momentum. Left parties provide cadre strength besides a good base among agriculture workers in Delta region and pockets of influence in industrialized urban centres.

DMK – Not many critics gave DMK a chance after the electoral tsunami that destroyed it in 2011 assembly polls. However DMK got its act together just in time. A spirited campaign by Stalin and some smart candidate selection has helped the party to come back in the race strongly. Not allying with the deeply unpopular Congress party was a tough call for DMK, while this move helped DMK regain some of its lost ground in public perception but the fact is that even a massively declining Congress could have delivered a few thousand votes in close fights and made that crucial difference in the end analysis. DMK seems to have got its alliance arithmetic wrong.

NDA – Possibly driven by a near complete consolidation of Vanniyars, Nadars, Kongu Vellalars and originally non-Tamil upper OBC’s, NDA appears to be in a position to translate vote-share into seats. PMK especially could be reviving electorally, thanks to social consolidation, since it fielded high profile and well regarded candidates. It will not be too much of a surprise if MDMK doubles or triples its current representation in Lok Sabha, while BJP is locked in a bitter fight to wrest 2 seats. Despite high voltage electioneering by Vijaykanth and his wife Premalatha , (both of whom received tumultuous response,) DMDK is poorly placed to pick up seats due to fielding of featherweight candidates. Captain, as Vijaykanth is fondly referred to, also lost out due to irrational seat selection. What has really made a big difference to BJP here as everywhere else in India is that the party has been literally transformed from being perceived as a more Brahminical entity into an OBC party due to the elevation of Modi to the top.

The TN picture of 24th April





North Tamilnadu (10 Seats )


Out of 10 seats, outcomes in 3 seats appear to be nearly a foregone conclusion. ADMK is set to win in Tiruvallur and Cuddalore while DMK should take Kallakurichi. Kanchipuram and Arakkonam looks to be heading ADMK way based on a favourable caste configuration and ground reports on voting pattern. MDMK is surprisingly is mounting a spirited challenge in Kanchipuram and could even finish as the runner-up.Vellore is very hard to predict because Muslims and Mudaliyars may switch allegiance here – because of the candidates (NDA fielded a moneyed Edupreneur) & vote differently compared to other constituencies in Northern Tamilnadu.

Tiruvannamalai appears to be going with DMK, as the party is getting a lion’s share of Mudaliyar votes compared to ADMK, while Vanniyar vote appears to be more evenly split between ADMK and DMK giving DMK the edge. Arani may still elect a NDA candidate because of heavy Vanniyar vote polarization, while Vilupuram result is difficult to predict because it is not clear whether the Vanniyar votes there will go to DMDK candidate or not. Chidambaram is another constituency difficult to predict because the SC votes may not follow the North TN pattern. Dalit Panthers chief Thirumavalan might still win based on his stature and back of the aggressive campaign he mounted.

Kongu Belt (9) Seats

PMK’s Anbumani Ramadoss is set to win the Dharmapuri seat. Krishnagiri appears to be a 2 horse race with GK Mani possibly pushed to a third place finish. ADMK appears to be emerging as the winner here. Salem and Nammakkal is heading towards ADMK. Saffron surge in Kongunadu is real but reports of massive distribution of money in last 2 hours of polling by ruling party means we could look at razor thin margins. Erode, Tiruppur, Coimbatore and Pollachi all indicate potential NDA wins.Conflicting reports are emerging on Nilgris voting as it is unclear who will get the NDA votes.

Delta Region (6 seats)


ADMK will retain Tiruchi. Karur appears to have swung lately in favour of ADMK though DMDK candidate is gaining decent traction. In this region SC votes & Muslim votes are heavily going to DMK, also DMK is not far behind ADMK on bagging Devar votes. Brahmins, Nayakkar votes and Mudaliyar/Vellalar votes are going with NDA while Congress still retains clout among the Bhargava Kula votes which gives an indication that Thanjavur will go with DMK. Perambalur is difficult to predict because Congress will split Pariventhar’s votes – and it appears DMK has an edge. Mayiladuthurai is likely to back ADMK and dynasty stooge Mani Shankar Aiyar is fighting a valiant battle to save his deposit and all indications are that EC could be richer by the deposit amount. Nagapattinam voting is difficult to predict due to lack of adequate ground reports from that constituency.

South Tamil Nadu (10 seats)


Massive OBC vote consolidation behind NDA is the story of this region! Even Dalits (SC voters) are not averse going to NDA. DMK is facing a potential rout in this region because ADMK is winning highest share after NDA in all the caste categories. Additionally ADMK is attracting some Muslim votes too. NDA could well emerge winner in Virudhunagar, Tenkasi, Tuticorin and Kanyakumari. Congress’s best hopes are in Kanyakumari and it could poll significantly well in Sivagangai making it a seat difficult to predict.

Chennai Region


Reports indicate that DMK should gain in Chennai Central and Chennai North but late evening rearguard action by ADMK could make it a tight race. Chennai South is a tight triangular race with an edge to ADMK

Projected Vote and Seat Share 



 





Epilogue: Our Sample Data of more than 1500 spread across 8 parliamentary seats had roughly 36% voters from the age group of under 35 and an astonishing 45% of them have voted for NDA cutting across caste lines! This could be the X factor that might potentially change the entire projection on May 16th. Narendra Modi is riding a wave this season and wave elections are beyond any predictive mathematical models which can only project based on limited presumptive data. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459914710666596353

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459911691195928576



Can you verify?

I mean, this indicates a demo-graphical shift, but I am interested in more sources.


----------



## GreenFoe

Ravi Nair said:


> Can you verify?
> 
> I mean, this indicates a demo-graphical shift, but I am interested in more sources.


Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1333


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> Can you verify?
> 
> I mean, this indicates a demo-graphical shift, but I am interested in more sources.



post number 19986


----------



## KS

I have a few ppl in mind that I'm gonna troll the hell out if results come favorably on May 16


----------



## nair

KS said:


> I have a few ppl in mind that I'm gonna troll the hell out if results come favorably on May 16



and what is the result you are expecting..... ( so that i can guess those ppl in your mind )


----------



## NKVD

Jason bourne said:


> अहवाल
> महाराष्ट्रात संभाव्य विजयी उमेद्वार
> 
> 1-दक्षिण मुम्बई-मिलिंद देवरा-काँग्रेस
> 2-दक्षिण मध्य मुम्बई- राहूल शेवाळे- शिवसेना
> 3-ऊत्तर-ईशान्य मुम्बई-किरीट सोमय्या-भाजप
> 4-ऊत्तर पूर्व मुम्बई-गजानन कीर्तिकर शिवसेना
> 5-उत्तर-मध्य मुम्बई-प्रिया दत्त काँग्रेस
> 6-उत्तर मुम्बई-गोपाळ शेट्टी -भाजप
> 7-ठाणे-राजन विचारे -शिवसेना
> 8-कल्याण- पाटील मनसे
> 9-पालघर-चिन्तामण वनगा-भाजप
> 10-भिवंडी-कपिल पाटिल -भाजप
> 11-नाशिक-छगन भुजबळ-राष्ट्रवादी
> 12-दिन्डोरी-हरिश्चंद्र चव्हाण-भाजप
> 13-पुणे-आनिल शिरोळे -भाजप
> 14-मावऴ-लक्ष्मण जगताप -शेकाप
> 15-शिरूर-शिवाजी आढळराव-शिवसेना
> 16-अ नगर-दिलीप गान्धी-भाजप
> 17-शिर्डी-भाऊसाहेब वाकचौरे-काँग्रेस
> 18-जऴगाव-ए टी पाटील-भाजप
> 19-रावेर-रक्शा खडसे-भाजप
> 20-धुऴे-अमरसिंग पंडित -कांग्रेस
> 21-नंदुरबार-हिना गावित - भाजप
> 22-बुलढाणा-प्रताप जाधव-शिवसेना
> 23-अकोला-संजय धोत्रे-भाजप
> 24-यवतमाऴ-भावना गवळि-शिवसेना
> 25-वर्धा-सागर मेघे-काँग्रेस
> 26-परभणी-संजय जाधव-शिवसेना
> 27-अमरावती-आनंद आडसूऴ-शिवसेना
> 28-भंडारा-प्रफ्फुल पटेल-राष्ट्रवादी
> 29-रामटेक-कृपाल तुमाने-शिवसेना
> 30-नागपूर-नितीन गडकरी-भाजप
> 31-गडचिरोली-अशोक नेते-भाजप
> 32-चंद्रपुर-हंसराज अहिर-भाजप
> 33-हिन्गोली-सुभाष वानखेडे-शिवसेना
> 34-नान्देड-अशोक चव्हाण-काँग्रेस
> 35-लातुर-दत्तू बनसोडे-काँग्रेस
> 36-औरंगाबाद-चंद्रकान्त खैरे-शिवसेना
> 37-बीड-गोपिनाथ मुन्डे-भाजप
> 38-जालना-रावसाहेब दानवे-भाजप
> 39-उस्मानाबाद-रवि गायकवाड - शिवसेना
> 40-सोलापूर-सुशिल शिन्दे-काँग्रेस
> 41-सान्गली-संजयकाका पाटील-भाजप
> 42-सातारा-उदयनराजे भोसले-राष्ट्रवादी
> 43-हातकण्नगले-राजू शेट्टी-स्वाभिमान
> 44-माढा-विजयसिन्ग मोहिते पाटील-राष्ट्रवादी
> 45-रायगड-अनंत गीते-शिवसेना
> 46-बारामती-सुप्रिया सुळे-राष्ट्रवादी
> 47-रत्नागिरी-विनायक राऊत-शिवसेना
> 48-कोल्हापूर-प्रा संजय मान्डलिक-शिवसेना
> 
> काँग्रेस-08
> राष्ट्रवादी-05
> भाजप-17
> शिवसेना-15
> स्वाभिमानी-01
> मनसे-01
> शेकाप-01


You still believe it after almost 50 lacs voters dropout. mostly cadre voters of the Nda alliance  There is huge conspiracy theories


----------



## Star Wars

NKVD said:


> You still believe it after almost 50 lacs voters dropout. mostly cadre voters of the Nda alliance  There is huge conspiracy theories




Voter turn out is pretty big this time around , enough to easily compensate the 5 million voter fraud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> Voter turn out is pretty big this time around , enough to easily compensate the 5 million voter fraud


Hope so but still 50 lacs is not less may be it might getted few more seats to the Nda tally


----------



## Star Wars

NKVD said:


> Hope so but still 50 lacs is not less may be it might getted few more seats to the Nda tally



actually 50 lakhs will effect around 4-5 seats i believe , but i believe the surprise form TN and Orrisa will compensate for it ....



KS said:


> I have a few ppl in mind that I'm gonna troll the hell out if results come favorably on May 16



Don't tell me you are voting for congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

nair said:


> and what is the result you are expecting..... ( so that i can guess those ppl in your mind )


If BJP gets more than 200 seats, expect the trolling to start...



Star Wars said:


> Don't tell me you are voting for congress



lolwut ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

KS said:


> If BJP gets more than 200 seats, expect the trolling to start...



BJP may get close to 200 and NDA may reach closer 272..... But i am not worried about the trolling in PDF... But in India.... The confidence level of some of the idiots are increasing day by day and you can see that in the election campaign.... Hope those statements are just election gimmik and remains like that..... 

Every one's views on Modi is a strong Hindu leader, that includes his own partymen and supporters. The moment he become the PM he will be forced to change his stance to a moderate one..... But the bigger question is will his partymen and supporters change???? Lot depends on that...... 
BJP did not face this issue in 1999, because the leader they had was one of the most acceptable one *"Vajpayee"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459643324702285825

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu




----------



## NKVD

Proud Hindu said:


>


It was picture from talk show RU-BA RU Hosted by Congress STOOD Rajiv Shukla


----------



## punjabiboy

jha said:


> Jaitley is winning the seat. Drugs are a major problem but Akalis know what they are doing. They have strong presence in rural areas. Not to forget the great clean shit episode.
> 
> I hate to say it but if 70% of youth are addicted, then you cant squarely blame the supplier. Whole culture needs a rejig. The famous machismo also needs to be toned down a bit.


 
no Sir , Jaitley is still not winning seat ...he is still 25000 votes behind from congress . Peoples of punjab want modi . not Badal's ...........this is reality ......i am also going to vote NDA ......but if u see in all punjab out of 13 seats .....NDA =4 , Congress =9 ..........BCZ of Badal's .....punjab mein log kehte hai agar badal jeet gaya toh aur gundagardi ho jayegi ......its reality in punjab


----------



## Parul

More quota anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459918640242905089

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

15 Nagaland booths see more than 100% turnout, EC orders probe. Congress is going nuts to win this election. 

15 Nagaland booths see more than 100% turnout, EC orders probe | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

punjabiboy said:


> no Sir , Jaitley is still not winning seat ...he is still 25000 votes behind from congress . Peoples of punjab want modi . not Badal's ...........this is reality ......i am also going to vote NDA ......but if u see in all punjab out of 13 seats .....NDA =4 , Congress =9 ..........BCZ of Badal's .....punjab mein log kehte hai agar badal jeet gaya toh aur gundagardi ho jtayegi ......its reality in punjab


Sorry but some of your assesment is WRONG here some of my friends from punjab saying there is strong anti incumbency against Badal but Crogress also so you might see a hung assembly in Punjab AAP is also listed likely to get 2-3 seats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

BJP must tacitly support Kejriwal in Varanasi. He will cut the muslim votes and will help BJP>


----------



## Proud Hindu

KS said:


> BJP must tacitly support Kejriwal in Varanasi. He will cut the muslim votes and will help BJP>



aisa na ho muslim vote ki jagah hindu vote divide ho jaay


----------



## NKVD

KS said:


> BJP must tacitly support Kejriwal in Varanasi. He will cut the muslim votes and will help BJP>


No It's a Myth even if the whole muslims will vote as block to Ak it will not help him it was also happens last time But still M.M Joshi wins last time so its a MYTH


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459916755809230848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

NKVD said:


> No It's a Myth even if the whole muslims will vote as block to Ak it will not help him it was also happens last time But still M.M Joshi wins last time so its a MYTH


Difference is last time Ajai rai was with BJP and the main opposer to MM Joshi was a muslim don. Hence this polarized hindu vote to Joshi. THis time around Ajai Rai is the opposing candidate and even though not all bhumihars may support him, many would still support him for caste reasons. There wont be a united hindu vote like last time.



Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459916755809230848


 Dont read too much into thie 5forty3. I think they are just over exaggerating NDA numbers to grab eyeballs and hence subscriptions

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459918275288129538


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459943282043138048

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Re-polling in five booths in Uttar Pradesh ndtv.com/elections/arti…#Elections2014


----------



## Star Wars

KS said:


> Dont read too much into thie 5forty3. I think they are just over exaggerating NDA numbers to grab eyeballs and hence subscriptions



The promotion of Modi by Vijaykant and Meeting with Rajni might have helped , so NDA might make some inroads into TN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Just Name calling
_*Next time intellectuals complain about Gujarat, can they provide some evidence?*_​
*The intellectual letter season is in full bloom. It must be because along with spring, fascism is around the corner. No matter which left turn you take — JNU, The Hindu, Oxbridge, The Guardian, and even the nominally not left-wing The Economist — you have intellectuals dreading the future* — Narendra Modi as authoritarian, as dictator, as the great divider, as apocalypse personified. And just two days ago, we had no less an authority on learning and intellectuals than Father Frazer Mascarenhas, principal of one of the most prestigious colleges in India, St Xavier’s in Mumbai, pontificating to his students. In a letter leaked to the nation, Mascarenhas pleaded and cajoled his students to “choose well”, to make a choice which “will see India prosper or flounder on the precipice”.

Each and every missive recently sent out by the intellectuals (at least six in the public domain and countless others in equally misleading conversations) contains mandatory and aggressive references to the 2002 Godhra riots. Such condemnation is very desirable in a democracy like ours because such events should never happen in a civilised country, and never again. The prestigious Salman Rushdie, Anish Kapoor et al letter to The Guardian reminds us that “it is crucial to remember the role played by the Modi government in the horrifying events that took place in Gujarat in 2002”. However, not one intellectual letter contains any reference to the larger-scale riot, actually worse, pogrom, that took place in 1984 in Delhi, when members of only one community, the Sikhs, were the “victims of pillage, murder and terror”. For those keeping count, over 8,000 Sikhs were killed nationwide in 1984 and over 3,000 in the capital alone.

Two wrongs do not make a right, but isn’t it a terrible wrong for the intellectual to not even mention, let alone acknowledge, that a major wrong took place in their (the Congress’s) secular India in 1984? They know full well that the Gujarat rioters took many cues and directions from the Delhi pogrom murderers — they got their strategy of pinpointing victims (from the addresses on electoral rolls) and their belief that they would not be punished for their crimes because nobody had been punished for the 1984 riots. Indeed, the accused political leaders involved in the 1984 riots had been given cabinet posts in subsequent Congress administrations. If these intellectuals had acted post the 1984 riots with even a quarter of the dedication they are mustering now, maybe, just maybe, Godhra 2002 would not have happened. And yes, how many of the oh-so-secular-intellectuals have noted that before the blood of 8,000 Sikhs had even dried, the oh-so-secular Congress party called for national elections, within two weeks of the pogrom? And capitalised on the Sikh killing fields by winning 415 of the 543 seats in the Lok Sabha.

Not mentioning the 1984 riots is a grotesque error of omission. But there are many errors of commission in the letters from the intellectuals. The major errors of commission involve communicating (whether to impressionable students at Xavier’s or to fellow travellers) that there is something not just wrong, but spectacularly wrong, with the so-called Gujarat model of development.

This intellectual opposition to Gujarat’s Modi is garbed in terms of negatives. For example, the model is not secular, favours the rich (Adani and Ambani) at the expense of the poor (tribals and Muslims). It is not an inclusive model of development — inequality has increased, the environment has deteriorated, water is not there, electricity connections are there but electrons are not available, etc.

No intellectual points for the miraculous agricultural growth in Gujarat under Modi, a growth that primarily benefits the poor (and so is inclusive, equality inducing etc). The intellectual is on safer ground when it comes to aspects of life other than income, because no one can counter their bluff, counter their ideology or prove them wrong. For example, sociologist Shiv Visvanathan (again in a letter) eloquently cites Amartya Sen and the worthiness of the Human Development Index and openly challenges Modi to “read the report and tell us where Gujarat really stands”._* No evidence is provided because once one mentions Nobel laureate Sen, no evidence is needed (for the intellectual)*_. And in echoes of Arundhati Roy and Father Mascarenhas (do left intellectuals move in packs?), Visvanathan says, “Gujarat is home to some of the great tribal, nomadic populations and some of [the] great craft societies. What will happen to them when development occurs?”

*A sine qua non feature of self-proclaimed anti-Modi intellectuals (is there any other kind?) is never to cite any empirical evidence in their accusations.* Since both Mascarenhas and Visvanathan go out of their way to cite the sorry, and worsening, state of tribals in Gujarat, it should be at least intellectually worthwhile to examine some interrelated questions about Modi and the welfare of Scheduled Tribes (STs) in Gujarat. In the pursuit of intellectual excellence, let me assert that it is nobody’s case, not even the intellectuals’, that Modi should have made the tribals the richest citizens of Gujarat. The yardstick is simple and straightforward — improvement in the standard of living of tribals in Gujarat should at least be equal to tribals elsewhere in India. If there has been less improvement than the average then one can begin to question the worthiness of the Gujarat model; if greater than average improvement, then perhaps there is something to be said about the Gujarat model.​
Data on poverty levels, and reduction in poverty levels, for all states with an ST population above 10 per cent, and all India, are reported for the years 1983, 1993-94, 1999-00 and 2011-12. Woman does not exist by bread alone, and it is not my contention that only income levels matter. However, especially for the poor, decline in absolute poverty should be the number one policy concern. In this regard, Modi’s Gujarat is a stellar performer, or in plain English, has done the most (along with Assam) for the tribal population. Madhya Pradesh and Orissa are some distance behind, and Rajasthan, of Sonia Gandhi’s Congress-dole-economics fame, and the darling of the intellectuals, performs the worst. The rate of poverty decline in Rajasthan, in the Modi years, 1999-00 (NSS) to 2012, is less than half of the average pace of decline in India, minus 0.7 per cent per annum.

The ST population in Gujarat has witnessed a 29 percentage point (ppt) decline in poverty since 1999-00 compared to an all-India decline of 22 ppt. And this is the largest decline in the country, that is, the tribals, notwithstanding Mascarenhas or Visvanathan, have done the “best” under Modi. My plea to all, laypersons and intellectuals, is to look at both qualitative and quantitative conclusions before pontificating or lecturing, or just plain evaluating policies and outcomes. Of course, if we look at only qualitative evidence, then the intellectuals have an unfair advantage, an advantage derived from insider trading. And that is grossly unfair, no?

_The writer is chairman of Oxus Investments, an emerging market advisory firm, and a senior advisor to Zyfin, a leading financial information company_

express@expressindia.com

Just name-calling | The Indian Express | Page 99


@arp2041 @Star Wars @Sidak @KS @wolfschanzze @Android @NKVD @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @HariPrasad @GreenFoe @jha @AugenBlick @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @jbond197 @Soumitra @Indischer
@SarthakGanguly @Butchcassidy @indiatester @halupridol @he-man @jiki @Proud Hindu

A very well written retort to anti Modi leftists.It exposes the hypocrisy of Left when dealing with successful right wing economic models, whether it is Gujarat model or Reagan's and Margret thatcher's model, which is only compounded by epic failure of Leftist economic models as pronounced by breakup of Soviet union and utter bankruptcy of Latin america.


@Sidak told you about organised leftist conspiracy against Modi in western Media.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Dem!god

A bright and budding separatist who uses RTI as a tool to defame our nation and our security forces. He quit PDP to protest against hanging of Afzal Guru.
He says Afzal Guru is innocent. So is Kasab and Bhatkal.
So what better party to join than AAP where Prashant Bhushan talks of separating Kashmir ?

what ? "that's personal opinion of Prashant Bhushan" ?
Then why have they given a ticket to Mr. Raza Muzaffar ?

‪#‎49LiesOfAK49‬
via ShankhNaad
___________________________________
Raza Muzaffar protest against hanging of Afzal:Raja Muzaffar Bhat resigns from PDP Lastupdate:- Mon, 11 Feb 2013 18:30:00 GMT GreaterKashmir.com

Sexual molestation case on Raza Muzaffar:AAP’s LS candidate in J&K accused of molesting woman - Mumbai Mirror






1) First they give Voter card to Bangladeshi migrants.
( Fake voter Id cards seized from Bangladeshi infiltrators - The Times of India )
-----------------------------
2) Then they Delete names of 60 Lakh people from voter list in Maharashtra alone (National data can be in Crores) 
( Six million voters' names deleted in Maharashtra | NDTV.com )
(Rs.300 per name-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459675132055658496 )
-----------------------------
3) Then they made Duplicate entries of same person in Voter List. (Mostly of minority community)
( Especially from Minority areas, a tell... - Dr. Subramanian Swamy | Facebook )
-----------------------------
4) Then they Reprogram EVMs to transfer "All" votes to CONGRESS
( Defective EVM 'transfers' all votes to Congress in Pune : Maharashtra, News - India Today )
-----------------------------
5) And when all this is not enough, they add wrong photo, wrong name, wrong age all wrong data in voter card, (Pic in poster) intentionally or by mistake but its the public who suffers.
-----------------------------
Who are "They" ??
Well, "They" are Traitors of our nation.
and because of them, our democracy is in danger.

But that does not matter to us. Does it?
What matters is Secularism.
-------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

KS said:


> Difference is last time Ajai rai was with BJP and the main opposer to MM Joshi was a muslim don. Hence this polarized hindu vote to Joshi. THis time around Ajai Rai is the opposing candidate and even though not all bhumihars may support him, many would still support him for caste reasons. There wont be a united hindu vote like last time.
> 
> 
> Dont read too much into thie 5forty3. I think they are just over exaggerating NDA numbers to grab eyeballs and hence subscriptions


Ajay Rai was not with BJP last time. He contested against MMJ from SP seat and secured 3rd position with 1.2 lakhs votes and Bhumihars were fully with Ajay Rai last time. Yes Bhumihars are divided this time(50:50) and Its bad for Ajay Rai as He won't enjoy Bhumihar support like last time but Modi is getting supports from all other Hindu castes even some Yadavas because of weak candidate .
BJP is enjoying support from majorty of Brahmins(around 2.5 lakhs), half Bhumihars(70 thousands), Rajputs(1 lakhs), Kurmis(2 lakhs) because of Apna Dal's support to BJP and Kalyan Singh, Baniyas(2 lakhs) and other castes.
PS: Being a bhumihar myself, I won't be surprise if Bhumihars will badly desert Ajay Rai especially young voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

koi bhi jeete varanasi se par kejriwal haarna chahiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459950521965494272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Proud Hindu said:


> koi bhi jeete varanasi se par kejriwal haarna chahiye


Kejriwal aur Ajay Rai dono harenge buri tarah. Kejriwal won't even secure 3rd position, I can bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459950521965494272



Seems this is repoll for defective EVM machines and not voter deletion


----------



## Android

KS said:


> BJP must tacitly support Kejriwal in Varanasi. He will cut the muslim votes and will help BJP>



From my personal observation Muslims of Varanasi unlike many others are really faithful and proud of their Indian(read Hindu) culture several of them participate in Hindu religious and cultural occasions if Modi reaches out to them he can himself get sizable chunk of Muslim votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Krantikari bahut Krantikari.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JanjaWeed said:


> You changed his quote & made it look like Pappu's blooper!


--
report to mod .. RAGA trolling ban him from pdf if possible from india and election too... till he matures 



Sidak said:


> Krantikari bahut Krantikari.


--
is she same communal girl?



Star Wars said:


> Seems this is repoll for defective EVM machines and not voter deletion


--
but voter deletion is also big issue..


----------



## Parul

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> report to mod .. RAGA trolling ban him from pdf if possible from india and election too... till he matures
> 
> 
> --
> is she same communal girl?



She is the Secular girl, not communal.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Sidak said:


> She is the Secular girl, not communal.


--
she is Sick-ullu- ar


----------



## Android

Eggs thrown at Chiranjeevi after his comments on Modi


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Android said:


> Eggs thrown at Chiranjeevi after his comments on Modi


--
dont through eggs dear..
make omlet eat and then through shells

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

I want Modi to win.

Because I am afraid a nuke will go off in cyberspace when all the Modi fans will RAGE!!!!!!!!!



Please India, do the right thing, otherwise you will unleash hell on all Indian websites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> I want Modi to win.
> 
> Because I am afraid a nuke will go off in cyberspace when all the Modi fans will RAGE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please India, do the right thing, otherwise you will unleash hell on all Indian websites



not in cyber space, it will happen in real space ...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> not in cyber space, it will happen in real space ...


--
i want RAGA to win and press the nulcear button
to celebrate victory of 3rd ftont
to show mama.. the fireworks


----------



## Star Wars

Congy internal survey predicts 140 seats ... no surprise there ...


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Krantikari bahut Krantikari.



Nothing BEATS this..........................


----------



## Jason bourne

Maharashtra: Repoll ordered at four booths in three LS seats on April 27 Maharashtra: Repoll ordered at four booths in three LS seats on April 27 | Niti Central"


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Maharashtra: Repoll ordered at four booths in three LS seats on April 27 Maharashtra: Repoll ordered at four booths in three LS seats on April 27 | Niti Central"



its for EVM fraud and not voter deletion


----------



## Parul

*Congress could consider giving support to Third Front: Salman Khurshid*

FARUKKHABAD: Congress could consider extending support to the Third Front or taking its help to form the government if necessary after the Lok Sabha elections, Union minister Salman Khurshid on Saturday said. 

_He claimed that Narendra Modi was going to emerge as a "big problem" for BJP and referring to Ram temple movement, said that when "Bhagwan ki lehar" (God's wave) could not stop Congress, then how can "Modi wave" stop it. _

Speaking to reporters at his native village Pitauram, there seemed to be no possibility of BJP forming the government. 

"After poll results, if necessary Congress could consider extending support even to the Third Front to form the government. Not only this taking support from the Third Front could be considered," he said. 

He said that Modi had said in Varanasi that 'Maa Ganga' has called him. 

Khurshid said that Modi went to pay floral tributes to great personalities, but did not go for "darshan" and "pujan" of Ganga.

Congress could consider giving support to Third Front: Salman Khurshid - The Times of India


----------



## Armstrong

Sidak said:


> She is the Secular girl, not communal.



Mehndi - I hate mehndi !  

Ja kar abhiii apneiii haaath wash karooo !


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> Mehndi - I hate mehndi !
> 
> Ja kar abhiii apneiii haaath wash karooo !



Mulla Ji, mehndi shagna di nishani houndi eh...Je Tusa nu nai pasand ta apne hatta ch gobar paleet loh...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

Sidak said:


> Mulla Ji, mehndi shagna di nishani houndi eh...Je Tusa nu nai pasand ta apne hatta ch gobar paleet loh...


SO LAME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

NKVD said:


> SO LAME



Apt for him. 

At-least AAPtards are intelligent enough to recognize their real masters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459972237609553921

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Yeh Kejriwal ne wahan jaakar saara game kahrab kar diya Kumar Vishwas ka.. Kuch na kuch deal to zaroor hui hai...

Will be good if AAP supporters now vote for BJP. This even should be used by BJP to tell people that AAP is Congress's B team.

Lagta hai meri news galat nikli.... Jaitley is struggling...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460002790186958848


----------



## NKVD

Arei ye aajtak waale kya khulsaa karne waale 9:58 Pm 
@jha @Sidak @GreenFoe


----------



## Indrani

Sidak said:


> 15 Nagaland booths see more than 100% turnout, EC orders probe. Congress is going nuts to win this election.



Given the massive scale of fraud congress is indulging in, it must be de-recognized as a political party.


----------



## Srinivas

Indrani said:


> Given the massive scale of fraud congress is indulging in, it must be de-recognized as a political party.



Hi Indrani ..... Welcome to the forum !


----------



## arp2041

Srinivas said:


> Hi Indrani ..... Welcome to the forum !



This is not the FIRST time that he has made an account on the forum, so no need to WELCOME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

LOL............. If this turns out to be TRUE than rest assured of BJD joining NDA post polls as Patnaik wants a comfortable majority to rule Odisha.............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460001594202157056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

arp2041 said:


> This is not the FIRST time that he has made an account on the forum, so no need to WELCOME



Hi dear, 

Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## Parul

Indrani said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Do you have a problem with that?



If webby comes to know, then there would be a problem.


----------



## Proud Hindu

narendra modi par bada khulasa , operation narendra modi - aaj tak , ye konsa khulasa karne wale hai modi ka ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459890567489396736

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Proud Hindu said:


> narendra modi par bada khulasa , operation narendra modi - aaj tak , ye konsa khulasa karne wale hai modi ka ?



Just wants to Prove how KRANTIKARI channel it is...........................

I have given up on Indian Media...........


----------



## NKVD

Proud Hindu said:


> narendra modi par bada khulasa , operation narendra modi - aaj tak , ye konsa khulasa karne wale hai modi ka ?


Karne doh all MODI koh aur support milega


----------



## arp2041

Indrani said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Do you have a problem with that?



No Dear...............

Why would I have PROBLEM?

But, "_Nation wants to know........_"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

anonymus said:


> @arp2041 @Star Wars @Sidak @KS @wolfschanzze @Android @NKVD @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @HariPrasad @GreenFoe @jha @AugenBlick @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @jbond197 @Soumitra @Indischer
> @SarthakGanguly @Butchcassidy @indiatester @halupridol @he-man @jiki @Proud Hindu
> A very well written retort to anti Modi leftists.It exposes the hypocrisy of Left when dealing with successful right wing economic models, whether it is Gujarat model or Reagan's and Margret thatcher's model, which is only compounded by epic failure of Leftist economic models as pronounced by breakup of Soviet union and utter bankruptcy of Latin america.


Nice article. 
What is usually not talked in the media however, is the utter dislike of the left towards common people and culture.
That is why they hate modi, he stands for everything that a normal person values like hard work (tea walla to PM), valuing tradition ( no beef/booz in Guj) , no appeasement ( skull cap ) . This is exactly what the left is against.
Leftist intelligentsia survives on a culture of elitism. It needs people to be poor and disenfranchised so that some people may become the elite and preach from the Ivory towers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indrani

arp2041 said:


> No Dear...............
> 
> Why would I have PROBLEM?
> 
> But, "_Nation wants to know........_"



Nation will have to wait 



Sidak said:


> If webby comes to know, then there would be a problem.



Well it is not the first time and it wont be the last time. People learn to live with it.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459890567489396736



Iske angreji wale guru ji ka pata lagao

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

India test-fires Akash missile twice | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Kaal123

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 26020
> 
> 
> India test-fires Akash missile twice | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



There is no greater threat to India’s national security than the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) chief visiting the Pentagon and discussing joint development and production of military equipment toward a “mutually agreed-upon goal of a relationship based around co-development and co-production". Who agreed upon such a goal -- Manmohan Singh? Before becoming head of DRDO, he was head of India’s strategic missiles program and he should have no contact with Americans even in India, much less in the Pentagon. Kakodkar, who was head of Atomic Energy, was reported to have strenuously opposed the nuclear deal when flying with Manmohan Singh on the trip to Washington which resulted in the nuclear deal and was successfully bought by the Americans with hefty bribes -- Bush as president while visiting India asked him if he was happy now -- and the entire orientation of India’s atomic energy personnel was changed from self-reliance and independence to working as subsidiaries of American entities with the prospect of American-level salaries, etc. The main purpose of the nuclear deal was bringing Indian nuclear reactors and other facilities -- even academic ones -- under IAEA restrictions and inspections and cripple India’s weapons program and that has been accomplished. DRDO was the remaining bastion of relative independence and self-reliance; Saraswat as head of DRDO sabotaged it -- he wore heavy gold rings on EACH finger to celebrate his wealth after he had been bribed -- and now it is being brought wholesale under American supervision and control. At the same time, the Indian Space Research Organization ( ISRO) chief is discussing joint development of satellites with the United States. I had pointed out in press releases that this man -- Radhakrishnan -- knew that India’s GSLV rocket had been sabotaged because of which he publicly congratulated his team for the “successful” development of the rocket even before it was launched and the rocket failed. As part of the American response to my reference to the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States, the Indian air force chief who sits at CIA supplied terminals to cause Indian aircraft to crash using microwave signals from U.S. satellites -- IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom-- was brought to the United States and the U.S. army chief came to India and, while shaking hands with the Indian army chief Bikram Singh who is several inches shorter, bowed slightly to reduce his height. I have said that whenever I write about defending against the United States, RAW -- which is a branch of the CIA (WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom) -- carries out terrorist attacks and border incidents to replace it with defence against Muslims or Pakistan and RAW did precisely this just now by killing 5 Indian army men in an ambush. After the defence minister acknowledged that the attack was carried out by “Terrorists” (that is RAW), the BJP, whose life depends on Hindu-Muslim conflict instigated and sustained by the CIA via RAW and similar entities in Pakistan, forced him to recant. All of the above was a consequence of my writing recently about the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States being made the central part of the vision document of a political party. I have said India must replace 90% of its conventional forces with nuclear forces. This reason alone is sufficient to reject any co-development or co-production which will necessarily be conventional. The fleck of filth who is India’s army chief did not arrest the top 1,000 or so employees of RAW as I said he should. With about half of all lieutenant generals in the Indian army working for RAW -- like the one who tried to bribe a former army chief, V. K. Singh, in the Tatra vehicles scandal -- the Indian army is just an instrument of the Anglo-Americans against India as it has always been both before and after 1947. All its units, regiments, etc. have retained their identities and regularly celebrate the anniversaries of their founding by India’s Anglo-American enemies. The same is the case with the Intelligence Bureau from which RAW was split off. The flecks of filth that were M. K. Gandhi and Nehru -- both lifelong British agents ( JoinIndiaWarOfIndependenceDOTblogspotDOTcom ) -- and governments, whether of the Congress Party or the BJP, have done nothing to change this. All politicians of all political parties are just flecks of filth and instruments of the Anglo-Americans against India.


----------



## NKVD

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 26020
> 
> 
> India test-fires Akash missile twice | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


This thread is Not for Defence dude


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459779166830100480
@scorpionx @DRAY are people so afraid of didi in WB?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459366349521707009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460027374352871424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaal123

The CIA’s sponsorship of Modi is meant to bring India under direct American colonial rule starting with ‘joint operations’ with India to catch CIA-sponsored terrorists such as Dawood in Pakistan and later also in India as was done to catch CIA-RAW-sponsored Indian Mujahideen chief Yasin Bhatkal on the Nepal border ‘on a tip from the American Federal Bureau of Investigation’. Destroying all BJP, Congress Party and other politicians and bringing the media, at present instruments of the CIA in promoting filth like Modi and suppressing Satish Chandra who is unknown to the public, under control is also a part of making/keeping India the sole superpower.


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460028448769990656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Sidak How much KRANTIKARI on a scale from 1 to 10?? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459975785516789760


Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460028448769990656



Abey Yeh PM hai ki Sonia Ji ka Spokesperson???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Kaal123 said:


> The CIA’s sponsorship of Modi is meant to bring India under direct American colonial rule starting with ‘joint operations’ with India to catch CIA-sponsored terrorists such as Dawood in Pakistan and later also in India as was done to catch CIA-RAW-sponsored Indian Mujahideen chief Yasin Bhatkal on the Nepal border ‘on a tip from the American Federal Bureau of Investigation’. Destroying all BJP, Congress Party and other politicians and bringing the media, at present instruments of the CIA in promoting filth like Modi and suppressing Satish Chandra who is unknown to the public, under control is also a part of making/keeping India the sole superpower.


 ARE YOU High on Drugs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> dont *through* eggs dear..
> make omlet eat and then *through* shells


Sirji.. English please....


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Lagta hai meri news galat nikli.... Jaitley is struggling...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460002790186958848


I am consoling myself by the fact that Jaitley is atleast a Rajya sabha member and will remain even if he loses. What do you think his role will be if NDA wins but he loses?


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @Sidak How much KRANTIKARI on a scale from 1 to 10??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459975785516789760
> 
> 
> Abey Yeh PM hai ki Sonia Ji ka Spokesperson???



Krantikariyo ka koi scale nahi hota.  Par I'll get 10 out of 10 to MMS for being loyal *** of Sonia Ji...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

onu1886 said:


> I am consoling myself by the fact that Jaitley is atleast a Rajya sabha member and will remain even if he loses. What do you think his role will be if NDA wins but he loses?



They can still make him as a cabinet minister right ?


----------



## onu1886

NKVD said:


> ARE YOU High on Drugs


Who is this Satish Chandra that he keeps writing about?


----------



## ashok321




----------



## onu1886

Star Wars said:


> They can still make him as a cabinet minister right ?


Technically he can be made a minister but i am not sure if they will want to make a rajya sabha member as ministers cz that was one of BJP's main grouse against Manmohan - the fact he was not an elected MP but a rajya sabha member.


----------



## NKVD

onu1886 said:


> Who is this Satish Chandra that he keeps writing about?


Dont know


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> They can still make him as a cabinet minister right ?


Yes. But (s)he must become a member of Parliament within 6 months time.


----------



## arp2041

Though the overall tally may look surprising, but nos. do add up when we look at individual states tally..............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460030506344517633
@jha @GreenFoe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

indiatester said:


> Yes. But (s)he must become a member of Parliament within 6 months time.


He's already an MP ( rajya sabha)


----------



## ashok321

Varanasi volunteers taste wisdom from a water tap

Going to polls with intention to win, form govt: Chidambaram


----------



## Kaal123

SUBRAMANIAN SWAMY WAS BROUGHT TO HARVARD TO PROVIDE COVER FOR THE CIA’S CRIMES AGAINST ME :

India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S.; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions."


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460017513892294656

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaal123

NKVD said:


> ARE YOU High on Drugs


This is what I said when asked if India is just a pawn. “Yes, it is a pawn, a slave, a society suffering from mass-psychosis. Despite the recent revelations about M. K. Gandhi being a homosexual who reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, who engaged in a fake 'freedom struggle" with the British managed by the Intelligence Bureau, the entire Indian government went to his memorial on his death anniversary this January 30, 2012 to pay tribute. India is a very sick society. (I had urged that all his portraits in government offices, etc. be burned). … By saying that India is suffering from mass-psychosis, I am being generous and kind of giving it the excuse of being ill (of the several hats I wear, I am also a mental health professional) but a country of 1.2 billion people being so terrified of much smaller numbers of people from half way around the world cannot really be excused. … ”


----------



## Indischer

Kaal123 said:


> SUBRAMANIAN SWAMY WAS BROUGHT TO HARVARD TO PROVIDE COVER FOR THE CIA’S CRIMES AGAINST ME :
> 
> India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S.; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions."



@Aeronaut @WebMaster Somebody please ban this idiot spammer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

^^ Iss paagal ko kisne khula chhod diya? Hahahahaha


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> Though the overall tally may look surprising, but nos. do add up when we look at individual states tally..............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460030506344517633
> @jha @GreenFoe ?



looks possible , if we get Surprises from Tamil Nadu, even better


----------



## Kaal123

Over the past many years, I have shown how almost all terrorist incidents in India since 1983 have been carried out by outfits controlled by the CIA either directly or through intelligence agencies in the region, including India’s RAW. The Jain Commision of Inquiry, which went into Rajiv Gandhi’s death, acknowledged that the LTTE, which carried out his assassination, was created and controlled by RAW. It was an open secret that MQM, in Pakistan’s Sindh province, when it was known as a terrorist organization, was a creation of RAW. But the same is true of many terrorist outfits that operate in India.
Another example of RAW’s multifarious activities, that I have described in press releases, articles and letters to the press since 1987, is its spreading heroin addiction and AIDS first in India’s Northeast then elsewhere to provide the United States with a population to use as guinea pigs for AIDS vaccine development, after the CIA was assigned the task of roping in a population for this purpose. I have described how both Rajiv Gandhi (after being blackmailed with threats of exposure of the Bofors and HDW kickbacks by Swedish and German media at the CIA‘s instigation) and Vajpayee cooperated in this. But terrorism, etc., are the least of its activities; I mentioned those only because the existence of terrorism is publicly known. Its sabotage of India’s research and development activities, of which the sabotage of the Arjun tank is just one example, is among the deadliest of its activities.
The nuclear deal and its various aspects -- replacing indigenous production of uranium and reactors with imports, the capping, rollback and elimination of India’s nuclear weapons program, media control and buying up politicians, scientists, etc. for this purpose -- is just the largest and deadliest of such activities, leaving out the 24-hour satellite surveillance and all the crimes, at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year for the past 31 years, against India’s greatest scientist, described in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘. The point is that all the tens of thousands of RAW employees are guilty of the gravest treason and deserve the death penalty. So do all those -- politicians, civil servants and others -- who are willing collaborators of CIA-RAW.
Satish Chandra
---------END OF ‘WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT RAW’ --------
The following are the first few paragraphs of ‘Indian Air Force Pilots’ Murder’ (IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom) :-
November 18, 2011: When I say the new Chief of Air Staff, N. A. K. Browne, is a CIA-RAW man, I mean he literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in crimes against India. More than a thousand Indian Air Force aircraft have crashed since 1970, the vast majority of the crashes caused by microwaves from U. S. satellites. In his first week in office as Chief of Air Staff, Browne caused two Indian Air Force fighter planes to crash with microwaves from satellites, to give a boost to his bid to buy worse than worthless foreign aircraft for several tens of billions of dollars of which he will get a hefty cut along with the Defence Minister and the Italian woman who gets the largest cut.
I said on October 11 '11 ( GaddafiCrimeDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the 'suicide' of the chief test pilot Baldev Singh was murder, to facilitate the claim of the fraudulent 'delay' in inducting the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft, being used to justify the worse than worthless purchase abroad. India builds Sukhoi-30 MKI aircraft from raw materials; why do you need to buy fighter aircraft from abroad? [At this, A. K. Antony said on November 23 '11 that the Sukhoi-30 MKI assembly line can only make 16 aircraft per year. Why couldn't you set up another assembly line? As soon as I asked this question, the report in Deccan Herald was changed by RAW to eliminate the reference to assembly line limitation and a reference to a Sukhoi-30MKI crash in April '11 -- its first ever -- was inserted instead, having him say that the Indian Air Force will continue to use the Sukhoi-30MKI despite the crash along with the new aircraft to be bought from abroad and the Light Combat aircraft. The Sukhoi crash on Dec. 13 '11 has been caused 2 days ahead of the purchase decision as the purchase was made impossible by my opposition to it.]
N. A. K. Browne, A. K. Antony and the Italian woman should be booked for the murder of Baldev Singh along with the head of RAW. All former heads of RAW should be booked for the murders of hundreds of Indian Air Force pilots.
When Atal Behari Vajpayee was prime minister, he had once gone to Bombay and spoken to the stock exchange about applying my proposal about money -- referred to below -- to India's economy, after which he had to abort his flight back to Delhi for fear his plane will crash. The murders of several politicians by air crash have been accomplished by microwaves from satellites. A recent example was the murder of the Andhra Pradesh chief minister by air crash. In my blog I have described how Indira Gandhi when prime minister in 1980 went to her kitchen with the then U. S. Vice President and former CIA Director, George Herbert Walker Bush, to arrange for the murder by air crash of her son Sanjay Gandhi who had taken to slapping her in the presence of others under my influence and the then CIA Director, Frank Carlucci, publicly claimed credit for that air crash via a letter that appeared in National Review.
November 17, 2011: Integrated Circuit chips made in the United States are required to provide for access to the United States National Security Agency so it can monitor and take control of their operations at will. Components and electronic equipment from the United States should be absolutely "haram"; far from lamenting 'technology denial', equipment from the United States should be rejected even if it is offered on a platter and free of charge as I have said. India's bought-up Defence, Atomic Energy, Space and other officials deliberately close their eyes to this threat. This also applies to U. S.- made civilian aircraft, for example. There are two hundred thousand Indian engineers and scientists working in Research & Development for foreign companies in India but instead of putting its money in Research & Development ( in my letter dated January 5, 2004 to the press -- see my blog -- I had suggested one million Research & Development workers in India in government-sponsored projects), India's CIA-RAW government buys foreign equipment in all fields to keep India poor, weak and enslaved. India's government lends hundreds of billions of dollars to the U. S. government in exchange for worthless U. S. paper but seeks foreign investment and World Bank loans for projects in India, giving ownership and control of India to India's enemies, despite the unlimited capital available to India by simply printing the money; see 'How India's Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year Or More' in my blog; as is described there, the United States has been applying my proposal about money by stealth and now also openly but Manmohan Singh refuses to do so because this bugger -- a CIA appointee -- does what serves the United States', not India's, interests.
I had asked the Indian Army to arrest the top one thousand or so officers of RAW. It has not done so. But, as I have said, India's nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra. He does not need India's conventional forces or the rest of the government and citizenry to defend India which requires the destruction of RAW which will be done by nuclear means, that is, the simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them by special forces, if there is any retaliation.
I am India's expert in strategic defence, the father of India's strategic program including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program and the world's greatest scientist (my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions); for more on the subject above see 'What You Should Know About RAW' (reproduced above) in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U. S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title.

Satish Chandra
(April 19-21 ‘14) I had posted the following comment on outlookindiaDOTcom editor Vinod Mehta’s column ‘Delhi Diary’ last night. This morning I found it had disappeared. I reposted it. Less than an hour later I found it had disappeared again. As I prepared to post it again, my 59 minutes old comment appeared at the top, above about a 2-minute old comment by someone else, restored by CIA-RAW because of my reference in the comment to being suppressed on orders of the CIA. (In comments via the Facebook commenting tool, the most recent comment appears on top). This is a small example of hundreds of thousands of acts -- large and small -- of suppressing me that CIA-RAW have committed over the past 37 years. No matter which party or individual forms the government, it is the CIA which is India’s permanent ruler which all parties and government officials obey; see my ‘What You Should Know About RAW’ (WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom ) included in this blog below. The officials include not just civilian officials such as the prime minister and cabinet members such as Kapil Sibal but India’s service chiefs such as the current army chief Bikram Singh and recently retired air force chief N. A. K. Browne who literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to make Indian Air Force aircraft crash using microwave signals from U.S. satellites and he can continue to do so sitting in the Indian embassy in Finland (see ‘Indian Air Force Pilots’ Murder’ : IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Nehru admitted to U.S. ambassador Galbraith that he was a lifelong British agent, Indira and Rajiv worked for the CIA as I know first hand from their direct participation in the CIA’s crimes against me and so do all Indian politicians.
(April 17-19 ‘14) The voter turn-out in Bangalore was 35% (itself inflated from the actual figure) and the high turn-out in the rest of India was electronically fabricated using microwave signals from satellites (see IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) though the actual turn-out was a half or a third or a quarter of the figures given out. CIA-RAW will assign these fabricated votes to whomever they choose. CIA-RAW began fabricating the high turn-out figures to counter my “The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter” after media reports of very low turn-outs late on April 7 -- the first day of polling. Say NO to elections and Goondas like Modi and Sonia-Rahul; smash and destroy electronic voting machines; demand rule by “insanely handsome” Avatar of Shiva, Satish Chandra, being suppressed on orders of the CIA, who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below).
(April 15 ‘14) Bharatiya Janata Party is a Goonda Party which chases a Goonda (Modi) instead of worshipping this Avatar who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below); it must be destroyed. Regarding the BJP president’s statement about not changing the “no first use” of nuclear weapons: what these Goondas (including Goondas like K. Subrahmanyam; see ‘Offer to Me by CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam‘: HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom ) working for the CIA say does not matter, only what Satish Chandra says matters. I have made abundantly clear India’s plans (see below) for the first use of nuclear weapons against the United States without itself suffering a single casualty. And see what I have said below about the Goonda M. K. Gandhi.
(April 9 ‘14) Azam Khan says India’s Muslim soldiers won the Kargil war for India. I have said for years that the Kargil war was started by Pakistan’s army chief Musharraf on the CIA’s orders to make Vajpayee win the election that was pending after he had lost a vote of confidence as prime minister; that Hindu-Muslim conflict before 1947 was created and managed by the Intelligence Bureau leading to the partition of the country and its Indian and Pakistani successors (RAW, ISI which cooperated in the Kargil war, terror attacks such as the November 26, 2008 attack on Mumbai, etc.) continue to do so after 1947.
(April 4-6 ‘14) The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter; only nuclear weapons matter -- to simultaneously destroy Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. In a letter dated July 27, 1982 to Indira Gandhi as prime minister I referred to an act, by American Jews, that was “the equivalent of an annihilatory nuclear first strike on India”. In her reply dated July 29, 1982 she wrote “Dear Mr. Chandra, I have received your letter dated July 27, 1982 and am passing it on to my Principal Secretary to deal with it. Sincerely, Indira Gandhi”. In December, 1982 I wrote to her “There was sudden, terminal, overwhelming violence against me during a seminar at Harvard University and rather similar occurrences earlier… India can expect sudden, annihilatory violence … with nuclear weapons … against its population … unless it can mount a decisively superior force to stop it”. Following my advice, India’s strategic program, including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and the Centre for Advanced Technology, was started to give India victory in a nuclear war with the United States and because of my influence on her, Indira Gandhi as prime minister was assassinated by CIA-RAW and later when Rajiv Gandhi realized the truth of what I had written to her after the American invasion of Iraq which was the first Gulf War, he was also assassinated by CIA-RAW. In the past few years, I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace nuclear warheads in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities and India is now in a position to destroy the United States without being destroyed. In fact, India is in a position now to destroy the United States without itself suffering a single casualty by triggering its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. Note that Vajpayee could not have done that because of his relationship with the CIA which brought and kept him in office. The same is the case with all other Indian politicians because of their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me which the CIA can threaten to expose..
(April 1 ‘14) Found that my comment on Hindustan Times story titled “BJP pits Smriti against Rahul, fields SC lawyer to fight Sonia” is marked “This comment was deleted”. Under my comment is a response, posted a little before 4 AM Toronto time, April 1 ’14, from “RAW-23451” saying “Are you mad or what, you incorrigible. Can you please stop telling this shit? What do you want actually? Some nuclear war in which billions of people will die chanting “Satish babu ki jai ho” or some position in the government with a department in “Ministry of dumbheads”?
You are just a crazy and mad person and inventing your own rubbish theories”. Clicking on “RAW-23451” shows this person has made just one post; this user name was created just to post this response to my comment which has been deleted by CIA-RAW. All comments and replies have under them buttons to “reply“ or “share“ but this post by “RAW-23451” has a “share” button but no “reply” button under it. When I saved the page on my computer desktop, the reply by “RAW-23451” does not appear on the saved page. When about 9: 50 AM Toronto time I tried to post on Hindustan Times, I got “We are unable to post your comment because you have been blocked by Hindustan Times” but it is not Hindustan Times but CIA-RAW which has blocked me from this and almost all Indian and other media organs.
This is what I said when asked if India is just a pawn. “Yes, it is a pawn, a slave, a society suffering from mass-psychosis. Despite the recent revelations about M. K. Gandhi being a homosexual who reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, who engaged in a fake 'freedom struggle" with the British managed by the Intelligence Bureau, the entire Indian government went to his memorial on his death anniversary this January 30, 2012 to pay tribute. India is a very sick society. (I had urged that all his portraits in government offices, etc. be burned). … By saying that India is suffering from mass-psychosis, I am being generous and kind of giving it the excuse of being ill (of the several hats I wear, I am also a mental health professional) but a country of 1.2 billion people being so terrified of much smaller numbers of people from half way around the world cannot really be excused. … ” (see RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ).



The British killed (by gun and sword, not famine) over ten million Indians in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar yet a survey by the British Council out this week showed that 75% of Indians have a positive opinion of the British. Pakistanis are just as much firangi-lovers as Indians. Indians are a slave race and the same inferior slave blood runs through the veins of Pakistanis. I have written: "Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that.
A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them).
I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches".
Satish Chandra is an avatar of Shiva.
(March 28 ‘14) The crash of an Indian Air Force Super Hercules today was caused by the United States with microwave signals from satellites to neutralize what I have written about the sinking of the Indian Navy’s Sindhurakshak submarine and hundreds of fighter aircraft crashes having been caused by the United States with microwave signals from satellites to make India switch from Russian to American equipment. On January 20 ‘14 I wrote: “Regarding the “successful” test of the Agni IV missile today: I have been saying for many years (see IndianAirFircePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the United States can control the operations of digital circuitry in any equipment, even if it is not connected to the outside world via the Internet, etc., by using microwave signals from satellites. Now others have also started saying that (“NSA can spy on offline computers wirelessly, says security expert”, CBS News, Dec 30 2013). The United States can make India’s missiles crash whenever it wants to. India’s only defence is exploding the nuclear warheads I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation”.
(Feb 14- March 27 ‘14) Regarding four Indian Mujahideen terrorists planning attacks during Indian elections being arrested: all such terror strikes are planned by CIA-RAW; see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . Indian Mujahideen are totally a creation of RAW just as the LTTE was totally a creation of RAW as was acknowledged by the commission of inquiry that went into Rajiv’s assassination by the LTTE.
Regarding the Shankaracharyas objecting to the chanting of ‘Har Har Modi’ : you can only chant Har Har Satish Chandra because Satish Chandra is an Avatar of Shiva.
A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). When I was only about 13, someone slipped a devotional poem addressed to me as to a divine being under my door. A few weeks ago some Ukrainian women referred to me as being “insanely handsome” and an Indian woman in 1977 said her friend -- a married Bengali woman -- thought I was extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemely handsome but there is a lot more to an Avatar than handsomeness. Send your prayers and hymns in praise of Satish Chandra to satchandrag AT gmail and money offerings via PayPal to the same. (Note: CIA-RAW often block my mail and E-mails). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).
The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S.; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions." One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately by destroying Washington and New York simultaneously with RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation; his proposal about money will make India the most prosperous nation in the world within about ten years but it will be militarily dominant immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York and will be able to dictate in economic matters also immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York such as by having Americans work as slave labor for India -- although the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S. will take precedence over having Americans work as slave labor; I have shown that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the U.S. and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the U.S., not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom .With its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities, India has the means right now to make all U.S. presidents -- past and present -- present themselves in India to be whipped and hanged, by warning that Washington and New York will be destroyed if the U.S. fails to obey and additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation. Filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the Commerce and Industry Minister and the Foreign Minister insist on putting “the extremely valuable partnership” with the United States above all else; they have a partnership with the United States in raping Mother India -- they pull apart and hold open the entrances to the cavities of Mother India which the United States then rapes. They deserve death even more than Ratan Tata about whom I wrote: “Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved”. I have described -- IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom -- the war waged with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years against the only Indian who is an obstacle to the Americans’ rape of India.
Arun Jaitley, “with five families of relatives to visit between Washington and New York”, has no business being an Indian legislator. On having his son hired by the Washington Post, becoming a servant of India’s enemies, Shashi Tharoor tweeted himself a “very proud father” but was not thrown out of the Cabinet for this. The deaths of Rajiv and Indira did not matter, only the crimes against Satish Chandra matter. Both participated in the CIA’s crimes against me and both were killed by CIA-RAW because of my influence on them. I was the target in killing them; they themselves did not matter. Nehru was a lifelong British agent, Indira and Rajiv worked for the CIA and so do all Indian politicians and filthy criminals of the media, deserving to be machine-gunned and bulldozed into trenches, or the top dozen or so stories in the Indian media on any given day will be about Satish Chandra. To avoid being killed by CIA-RAW, Rajiv’s son now (on Feb 26 ‘14) made an incredibly stupid and treasonous statement “What superpower? I will rather make a woman safe in a bus” to show to CIA-RAW that he is NOT under my influence and will not entertain any thought of making India a superpower and will keep India poor, weak and enslaved. Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. After my reference to Advani as Home Minister being forced, with the threat of being prosecuted for Babri Masjid demolition, to visit CIA headquarters and make the Home Ministry participate in the CIA’s crimes against me, CIA-RAW threatened Modi with prosecution for the killing of Muslims in 2002 and so today (Feb 27 ‘14) “Modi signals shift in favour of big retail”, that is Walmart, etc., reversing the BJP’s stand -- while acknowledging this will harm him politically -- and urging Indians to embrace foreign ownership and control of India and other BJP politicians, such as Arun Jaitley, have joined in this treasonous deal with CIA-RAW; CIA-RAW dictates -- with the threat of killing in the case of Rajiv’s son and threat of prosecution in the case of Modi -- what Indian politicians do and say, not India’s or the politicians’ own interests. P. Chidambaram should be whipped and hanged for speaking positively about Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist and greatest Indian of all time was publicly tortured for being an Indian. The Italian woman and son should be whipped and hanged for participating in crimes against him with the help of the CIA’s 24-hour satellite surveillance of him for the past 37 years. Arvind Kejriwal and Mamata Banerjee should be whipped and hanged for associating with CIA-RAW agent Hazare, a follower of M. K. Gandhi who was a lifelong British agent and a homosexual who wrote to his white master “How completely you have taken possession of my body; it is slavery with a vengeance”. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive. Filthy niggers Manmohan Singh, P. Chidambaram and Raghuram Rajan made India a beggar and slave at the G-20 urging “advanced nations, like the US, to take heed of countries vulnerable to the stimulus withdrawal” and “advanced nations must recognise the impact of their monetary policy decisions on other economies and "be prepared to act if things get out of kilter" “. Why? Because “The reduction in stimulus, known as tapering, may affect capital flows to emerging markets and impact their currencies”. Why do you want to give ownership and control of India to foreign enemies when India has all the investment capital it wants by simply printing the money which is what the U.S. is doing stealing my proposal about money -- see ‘How India’s Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year or More’ : HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom ? These filthy niggers Manmohan Singh and Raghuram Rajan must also be whipped and hanged along with filthy niggers Amartya Sen, Subramanian Swamy -- who were both brought to Harvard and one of them given a Nobel prize expressly to provide cover for the crimes against me -- and anyone else in public life you can think of. It is not too late to whip and hang filthy niggers Vajpayee and George Fernandes both of whom have been faking illness and an inability to speak to avoid answering questions about their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me. Nor is it too late to whip and hang filthy nigger Ram Jethmalani, who was also brought to Harvard to provide cover for crimes against me and rewarded with a half a million dollar per year law practice and filthy nigger L. K Advani who, while Home Minister, was brought, under pain of being prosecuted for the Babri Masjid demolition, to C.I.A. Headquarters to make India’s Home Ministry a participant in the C.I.A.’s crimes against me. Filthy nigger Kejriwal wants to provide a few services at lower rates but my proposal about money shows how to provide all goods and services free of charge to everyone. Filthy nigger M. Karunanidhi should be whipped and hanged; he was having Indian currency printed in China with the help of the Reserve Bank of India chief to provide some freebies to the people of Tamil Nadu as I described in my press releases but kept the crimes against me covered up otherwise everything could be provided free of charge to everyone in India. Filthy nigger Jayalalitha should be whipped and hanged for saying she has a vision for India but keeping quiet about the crimes against me because of which India will remain poor, weak and enslaved despite her vision. The filthy niggers that are India’s Supreme Court judges should be whipped and hanged for participating in CIA-RAW’s crimes against me and India by claiming to have lost the papers of a lawsuit I filed after duly acknowledging it as a front page lead report in New York’s News India-Times described two decades ago. I have described RAW’s trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food -- RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom -- and said that “The Jews' fondness for human flesh is far easier sated on Indians than on those around them. Thousands of missing children from India end up in Israeli kitchens and it costs them less than goat meat … When the Congress Party president and her son spent a number of days in Switzerland recently [in 2011] taking care of their black money there, they were told in no uncertain terms by the Jewish bankers that their ability to keep their black money hidden depended on the continuation of the trafficking of Indians for food. Both the Congress Party president and her son had to partake of such food with their bankers to seal the agreement”. I have also described the torture and killing of the children so their skins can be made into shoes and handbags. The above state of affairs cannot be changed except by India’s nuclear forces simultaneously destroying Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block which they must do without delay, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. It is important for Pakistan’s media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in New Delhi were caused by Pakistan and for Russian media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in Washington and New York were caused by Russia. Regardless of what Pakistan and Russia do, India’s nuclear forces are putting India in grave danger and committing suicide by not obeying Satish Chandra and triggering the warheads. Russia and the U.S. can destroy the other but will be destroyed in return but India can destroy the U.S. without being destroyed.
IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
--------END OF COMMENT--------


(Feb 14 ‘14) Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive.
(Feb 3 ‘14) India’s government and political parties know that -- thanks to Satish Chandra -- India has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters but they keep quiet about it and hide it because the public coming to know about it will mean Satish Chandra will be the ruler of India and they will get the death penalty they richly deserve and so they will get the death they deserve via the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block along with that of Washington and New York. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the United States and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the United States, not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . RAW carried out the murder of the student from the Northeast who had few external injuries to neutralize my reference to the genocidal intent of Americans toward India -- as it carried out the murder of Sunanda Pushkar who had few external injuries -- and staged several highly publicized gang rapes in India to neutralize my references to the Anglo-American rape of India.
(Feb 1 ‘14) In the same sentence in which I referred to arresting the American ambassador, I also said “Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria” which -- not the reference to arresting the U.S. ambassador -- caused the Americans to let the Indian diplomat go because, with its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, India can destroy these cities with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation and so already has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters.
(Jan 31 ‘14) I have shown that five thousand thermonuclear warheads of two hundred kilotons each targeted at the four thousand largest population centers of the United States -- the larger cities will have more than one warhead assigned to them -- will have a total yield of one thousand megatons, that is the combined yield of twenty of the fifty-megaton hydrogen bomb the Soviet Union once tested and these five thousand warheads will do a good job of destroying the United States (NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Once the cover up of the news and views of India’s leadership is lifted, the genocidal intent and behavior of the United States toward India will be clear.
(Jan 26 ‘14) Far from canceling military exercises with the United States, the traitors in New Delhi are going ahead with Malabar naval exercises and have invited Japan to join in. You do not hold exercises with a country you have to destroy coast-to-coast. The first step is the simultaneous destruction of Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block by India’s nuclear forces.
(Jan. 22 ‘14) RAW murdered Sunanda Pushkar on Manmohan Singh’s order: she said she took the “crimes” of Shashi Tharoor in IPL upon herself and she will not put up with it and was about to reveal the crimes which would have been a blow to the scandal-ridden UPA government and so RAW was ordered to murder her. The BJP is silent because of its former president (the fat guy) killing a young girl after raping her and every one covering it up like Sunanda Pushkar’s murder and everyone covering up the crimes of CIA-RAW, with the help of 24-satellite surveillance for the past 37 years, against Satish Chandra to keep India poor, weak and enslaved, to continue their rape of Mother India.
(Jan. 20 ‘14) Regarding the “successful” test of the Agni IV missile today: I have been saying for many years (see IndianAirFircePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the United States can control the operations of digital circuitry in any equipment, even if it is not connected to the outside world via the Internet, etc., by using microwave signals from satellites. Now others have also started saying that (“NSA can spy on offline computers wirelessly, says security expert”, CBS News, Dec 30 2013). The United States can make India’s missiles crash whenever it wants to. India’s only defence is exploding the nuclear warheads I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there any retaliation or sign of retaliation.
(Jan. 19 ‘14) India’s nuclear forces/ DRDO were going to carry out a test of the Agni IV missile on January 18 ‘14. After my reference below to Indians being inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, they did not carry out the test because I have said that neither Agni I nor Agni II or Agni III or Agni IV or Agni V make India dominant over the United States; only exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation, does. I have also said that missiles will be useful after dominance has been established. Late on January 18 ‘14 I sent a press release referring to the “filthy niggers of the media“, after which the Agni IV test was rescheduled for January 20 ’14. But missile tests must not become a substitute for exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York; without exploding those warheads, they will remain inferior Indian niggers and slaves of the white man. 
CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA
Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that. 
A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them). The British killed over ten million Indians (by gun and sword not famine) in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar and the killings continued right up to 1947 as seen in the example of a Sikh body guard riding in a jeep with the British viceroy gunning down any Indian, man woman or child, that came in view on either side of the road. For the slavery of present day Indians, see their behavior toward the greatest Indian of all time in the paragraph dated January 5 '14 below and for the CIA Director’s and K. Subrahmanyam’s offer to him of one crore rupees combined with threats, see HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom .
I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches.
(Jan 15 ‘14) “Lost Danish tourist thrashed, gang-raped and robbed in Delhi” is the top story about India, staged by RAW to defuse outrage in Indian media about the expelled U.S. diplomats’ comments about vegetarians committing rape, etc. just as the flurry of highly publicized gang rapes in India since December ‘12 have been staged by RAW to ‘neutralize’ my references to the Anglo-American rape of India. The male diplomat expelled from India had an army of almost 500 spies and goons working for him, not to mention the entire Delhi Police department which helped him “evacuate” the criminally accused husband of the maid from India, all of RAW with tens of thousands of employees, India’s prime minister and the rest of the government. Where is the reciprocity in all of this? India’s ambassador to the U.S. works for the CIA as did his father who was evacuated from India under the guise of his fake death. Where is the reciprocity of CIA-sponsored Rahul, Modi, Kejriwal vs. CIA-suppressed Satish Chandra?
(Jan 14 ‘14) WHY DID INDIRA GANDHI NEED BRITISH HELP WITH OPERATION BLUE STAR? : The British killed over ten million Indians in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar. Sikhs played a major role in these killings and afterwards as a Sikh body guard riding in a jeep with a British viceroy gunning down any Indian, man woman or child, who came in view on either side of the road, showed. Sikhs will fight bravely for India against Pakistan or China but never against the Anglo-Americans toward whom Sikhs hold their ultimate loyalty to this day. Indira Gandhi needed British “permission’ to move against the Sikhs because the British were the Sikhs’ lords and masters and the Nehru family were the designated rulers of India by virtue of Nehru’s continued loyalty to the British -- the same was the case for Vajpayee -- and what better way to get their permission than by having them help with the planning of Operation Blue Star? Sikhs are traitors to India and that is why until recently no Sikh was made an Army chief. A Sikh is now head of India’s nuclear forces which means India’s nuclear weapons are worthless if they have to be used against the Americans; see the heading of this press release repeated many dozens of times. Before this, a Christian was made head of India’s nuclear forces so that India’s nuclear weapons will be worthless against a white/Christian country such as the United States where India’s nuclear warheads are emplaced in Washington, New York and other cities. The only solution is for DRDO to have a means of triggering India’s nuclear warheads even if the heads of India’s nuclear forces are traitors.
(Jan 8 ‘14) A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).
(Jan 5 ‘14) CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA: The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions." 
(Dec 28 ‘13) One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately.


----------



## indiatester

onu1886 said:


> He's already an MP ( rajya sabha)


Yes. Even if he was not an MP, he can be made a minister. IIRC, MMS became FM that way.


----------



## Star Wars

ye 16nth May kab ayega !!!!!  , Din itne dheera dheera chal rahe hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Sidak @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @Indischer @jha @Android  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460028784586928128

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SpArK

B team cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

arp2041 said:


> Though the overall tally may look surprising, but nos. do add up when we look at individual states tally..............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460030506344517633
> @jha @GreenFoe ?




Add around 15-15 from both TDP and SS, 5 from Akalis, 5 from TN NDA gang, 9 from rest others and there you reach 272+ and few more small regional parties and most of the independents would join the bandwagon to provide even more stability so need to beg support from troublemakers like Jaya, Maya, Mamata etc


----------



## NKVD

Kaal123 said:


> Over the past many years, I have shown how almost all terrorist incidents in India since 1983 have been carried out by outfits controlled by the CIA either directly or through intelligence agencies in the region, including India’s RAW. The Jain Commision of Inquiry, which went into Rajiv Gandhi’s death, acknowledged that the LTTE, which carried out his assassination, was created and controlled by RAW. It was an open secret that MQM, in Pakistan’s Sindh province, when it was known as a terrorist organization, was a creation of RAW. But the same is true of many terrorist outfits that operate in India.
> Another example of RAW’s multifarious activities, that I have described in press releases, articles and letters to the press since 1987, is its spreading heroin addiction and AIDS first in India’s Northeast then elsewhere to provide the United States with a population to use as guinea pigs for AIDS vaccine development, after the CIA was assigned the task of roping in a population for this purpose. I have described how both Rajiv Gandhi (after being blackmailed with threats of exposure of the Bofors and HDW kickbacks by Swedish and German media at the CIA‘s instigation) and Vajpayee cooperated in this. But terrorism, etc., are the least of its activities; I mentioned those only because the existence of terrorism is publicly known. Its sabotage of India’s research and development activities, of which the sabotage of the Arjun tank is just one example, is among the deadliest of its activities.
> The nuclear deal and its various aspects -- replacing indigenous production of uranium and reactors with imports, the capping, rollback and elimination of India’s nuclear weapons program, media control and buying up politicians, scientists, etc. for this purpose -- is just the largest and deadliest of such activities, leaving out the 24-hour satellite surveillance and all the crimes, at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year for the past 31 years, against India’s greatest scientist, described in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘. The point is that all the tens of thousands of RAW employees are guilty of the gravest treason and deserve the death penalty. So do all those -- politicians, civil servants and others -- who are willing collaborators of CIA-RAW.
> Satish Chandra
> ---------END OF ‘WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT RAW’ --------
> The following are the first few paragraphs of ‘Indian Air Force Pilots’ Murder’ (IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom) :-
> November 18, 2011: When I say the new Chief of Air Staff, N. A. K. Browne, is a CIA-RAW man, I mean he literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in crimes against India. More than a thousand Indian Air Force aircraft have crashed since 1970, the vast majority of the crashes caused by microwaves from U. S. satellites. In his first week in office as Chief of Air Staff, Browne caused two Indian Air Force fighter planes to crash with microwaves from satellites, to give a boost to his bid to buy worse than worthless foreign aircraft for several tens of billions of dollars of which he will get a hefty cut along with the Defence Minister and the Italian woman who gets the largest cut.
> I said on October 11 '11 ( GaddafiCrimeDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the 'suicide' of the chief test pilot Baldev Singh was murder, to facilitate the claim of the fraudulent 'delay' in inducting the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft, being used to justify the worse than worthless purchase abroad. India builds Sukhoi-30 MKI aircraft from raw materials; why do you need to buy fighter aircraft from abroad? [At this, A. K. Antony said on November 23 '11 that the Sukhoi-30 MKI assembly line can only make 16 aircraft per year. Why couldn't you set up another assembly line? As soon as I asked this question, the report in Deccan Herald was changed by RAW to eliminate the reference to assembly line limitation and a reference to a Sukhoi-30MKI crash in April '11 -- its first ever -- was inserted instead, having him say that the Indian Air Force will continue to use the Sukhoi-30MKI despite the crash along with the new aircraft to be bought from abroad and the Light Combat aircraft. The Sukhoi crash on Dec. 13 '11 has been caused 2 days ahead of the purchase decision as the purchase was made impossible by my opposition to it.]
> N. A. K. Browne, A. K. Antony and the Italian woman should be booked for the murder of Baldev Singh along with the head of RAW. All former heads of RAW should be booked for the murders of hundreds of Indian Air Force pilots.
> When Atal Behari Vajpayee was prime minister, he had once gone to Bombay and spoken to the stock exchange about applying my proposal about money -- referred to below -- to India's economy, after which he had to abort his flight back to Delhi for fear his plane will crash. The murders of several politicians by air crash have been accomplished by microwaves from satellites. A recent example was the murder of the Andhra Pradesh chief minister by air crash. In my blog I have described how Indira Gandhi when prime minister in 1980 went to her kitchen with the then U. S. Vice President and former CIA Director, George Herbert Walker Bush, to arrange for the murder by air crash of her son Sanjay Gandhi who had taken to slapping her in the presence of others under my influence and the then CIA Director, Frank Carlucci, publicly claimed credit for that air crash via a letter that appeared in National Review.
> November 17, 2011: Integrated Circuit chips made in the United States are required to provide for access to the United States National Security Agency so it can monitor and take control of their operations at will. Components and electronic equipment from the United States should be absolutely "haram"; far from lamenting 'technology denial', equipment from the United States should be rejected even if it is offered on a platter and free of charge as I have said. India's bought-up Defence, Atomic Energy, Space and other officials deliberately close their eyes to this threat. This also applies to U. S.- made civilian aircraft, for example. There are two hundred thousand Indian engineers and scientists working in Research & Development for foreign companies in India but instead of putting its money in Research & Development ( in my letter dated January 5, 2004 to the press -- see my blog -- I had suggested one million Research & Development workers in India in government-sponsored projects), India's CIA-RAW government buys foreign equipment in all fields to keep India poor, weak and enslaved. India's government lends hundreds of billions of dollars to the U. S. government in exchange for worthless U. S. paper but seeks foreign investment and World Bank loans for projects in India, giving ownership and control of India to India's enemies, despite the unlimited capital available to India by simply printing the money; see 'How India's Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year Or More' in my blog; as is described there, the United States has been applying my proposal about money by stealth and now also openly but Manmohan Singh refuses to do so because this bugger -- a CIA appointee -- does what serves the United States', not India's, interests.
> I had asked the Indian Army to arrest the top one thousand or so officers of RAW. It has not done so. But, as I have said, India's nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra. He does not need India's conventional forces or the rest of the government and citizenry to defend India which requires the destruction of RAW which will be done by nuclear means, that is, the simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them by special forces, if there is any retaliation.
> I am India's expert in strategic defence, the father of India's strategic program including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program and the world's greatest scientist (my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions); for more on the subject above see 'What You Should Know About RAW' (reproduced above) in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U. S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title.
> 
> Satish Chandra
> (April 19-21 ‘14) I had posted the following comment on outlookindiaDOTcom editor Vinod Mehta’s column ‘Delhi Diary’ last night. This morning I found it had disappeared. I reposted it. Less than an hour later I found it had disappeared again. As I prepared to post it again, my 59 minutes old comment appeared at the top, above about a 2-minute old comment by someone else, restored by CIA-RAW because of my reference in the comment to being suppressed on orders of the CIA. (In comments via the Facebook commenting tool, the most recent comment appears on top). This is a small example of hundreds of thousands of acts -- large and small -- of suppressing me that CIA-RAW have committed over the past 37 years. No matter which party or individual forms the government, it is the CIA which is India’s permanent ruler which all parties and government officials obey; see my ‘What You Should Know About RAW’ (WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom ) included in this blog below. The officials include not just civilian officials such as the prime minister and cabinet members such as Kapil Sibal but India’s service chiefs such as the current army chief Bikram Singh and recently retired air force chief N. A. K. Browne who literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to make Indian Air Force aircraft crash using microwave signals from U.S. satellites and he can continue to do so sitting in the Indian embassy in Finland (see ‘Indian Air Force Pilots’ Murder’ : IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Nehru admitted to U.S. ambassador Galbraith that he was a lifelong British agent, Indira and Rajiv worked for the CIA as I know first hand from their direct participation in the CIA’s crimes against me and so do all Indian politicians.
> (April 17-19 ‘14) The voter turn-out in Bangalore was 35% (itself inflated from the actual figure) and the high turn-out in the rest of India was electronically fabricated using microwave signals from satellites (see IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) though the actual turn-out was a half or a third or a quarter of the figures given out. CIA-RAW will assign these fabricated votes to whomever they choose. CIA-RAW began fabricating the high turn-out figures to counter my “The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter” after media reports of very low turn-outs late on April 7 -- the first day of polling. Say NO to elections and Goondas like Modi and Sonia-Rahul; smash and destroy electronic voting machines; demand rule by “insanely handsome” Avatar of Shiva, Satish Chandra, being suppressed on orders of the CIA, who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below).
> (April 15 ‘14) Bharatiya Janata Party is a Goonda Party which chases a Goonda (Modi) instead of worshipping this Avatar who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below); it must be destroyed. Regarding the BJP president’s statement about not changing the “no first use” of nuclear weapons: what these Goondas (including Goondas like K. Subrahmanyam; see ‘Offer to Me by CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam‘: HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom ) working for the CIA say does not matter, only what Satish Chandra says matters. I have made abundantly clear India’s plans (see below) for the first use of nuclear weapons against the United States without itself suffering a single casualty. And see what I have said below about the Goonda M. K. Gandhi.
> (April 9 ‘14) Azam Khan says India’s Muslim soldiers won the Kargil war for India. I have said for years that the Kargil war was started by Pakistan’s army chief Musharraf on the CIA’s orders to make Vajpayee win the election that was pending after he had lost a vote of confidence as prime minister; that Hindu-Muslim conflict before 1947 was created and managed by the Intelligence Bureau leading to the partition of the country and its Indian and Pakistani successors (RAW, ISI which cooperated in the Kargil war, terror attacks such as the November 26, 2008 attack on Mumbai, etc.) continue to do so after 1947.
> (April 4-6 ‘14) The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter; only nuclear weapons matter -- to simultaneously destroy Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. In a letter dated July 27, 1982 to Indira Gandhi as prime minister I referred to an act, by American Jews, that was “the equivalent of an annihilatory nuclear first strike on India”. In her reply dated July 29, 1982 she wrote “Dear Mr. Chandra, I have received your letter dated July 27, 1982 and am passing it on to my Principal Secretary to deal with it. Sincerely, Indira Gandhi”. In December, 1982 I wrote to her “There was sudden, terminal, overwhelming violence against me during a seminar at Harvard University and rather similar occurrences earlier… India can expect sudden, annihilatory violence … with nuclear weapons … against its population … unless it can mount a decisively superior force to stop it”. Following my advice, India’s strategic program, including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and the Centre for Advanced Technology, was started to give India victory in a nuclear war with the United States and because of my influence on her, Indira Gandhi as prime minister was assassinated by CIA-RAW and later when Rajiv Gandhi realized the truth of what I had written to her after the American invasion of Iraq which was the first Gulf War, he was also assassinated by CIA-RAW. In the past few years, I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace nuclear warheads in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities and India is now in a position to destroy the United States without being destroyed. In fact, India is in a position now to destroy the United States without itself suffering a single casualty by triggering its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. Note that Vajpayee could not have done that because of his relationship with the CIA which brought and kept him in office. The same is the case with all other Indian politicians because of their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me which the CIA can threaten to expose..
> (April 1 ‘14) Found that my comment on Hindustan Times story titled “BJP pits Smriti against Rahul, fields SC lawyer to fight Sonia” is marked “This comment was deleted”. Under my comment is a response, posted a little before 4 AM Toronto time, April 1 ’14, from “RAW-23451” saying “Are you mad or what, you incorrigible. Can you please stop telling this shit? What do you want actually? Some nuclear war in which billions of people will die chanting “Satish babu ki jai ho” or some position in the government with a department in “Ministry of dumbheads”?
> You are just a crazy and mad person and inventing your own rubbish theories”. Clicking on “RAW-23451” shows this person has made just one post; this user name was created just to post this response to my comment which has been deleted by CIA-RAW. All comments and replies have under them buttons to “reply“ or “share“ but this post by “RAW-23451” has a “share” button but no “reply” button under it. When I saved the page on my computer desktop, the reply by “RAW-23451” does not appear on the saved page. When about 9: 50 AM Toronto time I tried to post on Hindustan Times, I got “We are unable to post your comment because you have been blocked by Hindustan Times” but it is not Hindustan Times but CIA-RAW which has blocked me from this and almost all Indian and other media organs.
> This is what I said when asked if India is just a pawn. “Yes, it is a pawn, a slave, a society suffering from mass-psychosis. Despite the recent revelations about M. K. Gandhi being a homosexual who reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, who engaged in a fake 'freedom struggle" with the British managed by the Intelligence Bureau, the entire Indian government went to his memorial on his death anniversary this January 30, 2012 to pay tribute. India is a very sick society. (I had urged that all his portraits in government offices, etc. be burned). … By saying that India is suffering from mass-psychosis, I am being generous and kind of giving it the excuse of being ill (of the several hats I wear, I am also a mental health professional) but a country of 1.2 billion people being so terrified of much smaller numbers of people from half way around the world cannot really be excused. … ” (see RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ).
> 
> 
> 
> The British killed (by gun and sword, not famine) over ten million Indians in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar yet a survey by the British Council out this week showed that 75% of Indians have a positive opinion of the British. Pakistanis are just as much firangi-lovers as Indians. Indians are a slave race and the same inferior slave blood runs through the veins of Pakistanis. I have written: "Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that.
> A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them).
> I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches".
> Satish Chandra is an avatar of Shiva.
> (March 28 ‘14) The crash of an Indian Air Force Super Hercules today was caused by the United States with microwave signals from satellites to neutralize what I have written about the sinking of the Indian Navy’s Sindhurakshak submarine and hundreds of fighter aircraft crashes having been caused by the United States with microwave signals from satellites to make India switch from Russian to American equipment. On January 20 ‘14 I wrote: “Regarding the “successful” test of the Agni IV missile today: I have been saying for many years (see IndianAirFircePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the United States can control the operations of digital circuitry in any equipment, even if it is not connected to the outside world via the Internet, etc., by using microwave signals from satellites. Now others have also started saying that (“NSA can spy on offline computers wirelessly, says security expert”, CBS News, Dec 30 2013). The United States can make India’s missiles crash whenever it wants to. India’s only defence is exploding the nuclear warheads I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation”.
> (Feb 14- March 27 ‘14) Regarding four Indian Mujahideen terrorists planning attacks during Indian elections being arrested: all such terror strikes are planned by CIA-RAW; see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . Indian Mujahideen are totally a creation of RAW just as the LTTE was totally a creation of RAW as was acknowledged by the commission of inquiry that went into Rajiv’s assassination by the LTTE.
> Regarding the Shankaracharyas objecting to the chanting of ‘Har Har Modi’ : you can only chant Har Har Satish Chandra because Satish Chandra is an Avatar of Shiva.
> A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). When I was only about 13, someone slipped a devotional poem addressed to me as to a divine being under my door. A few weeks ago some Ukrainian women referred to me as being “insanely handsome” and an Indian woman in 1977 said her friend -- a married Bengali woman -- thought I was extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemely handsome but there is a lot more to an Avatar than handsomeness. Send your prayers and hymns in praise of Satish Chandra to satchandrag AT gmail and money offerings via PayPal to the same. (Note: CIA-RAW often block my mail and E-mails). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).
> The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S.; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions." One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately by destroying Washington and New York simultaneously with RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation; his proposal about money will make India the most prosperous nation in the world within about ten years but it will be militarily dominant immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York and will be able to dictate in economic matters also immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York such as by having Americans work as slave labor for India -- although the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S. will take precedence over having Americans work as slave labor; I have shown that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the U.S. and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the U.S., not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom .With its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities, India has the means right now to make all U.S. presidents -- past and present -- present themselves in India to be whipped and hanged, by warning that Washington and New York will be destroyed if the U.S. fails to obey and additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation. Filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the Commerce and Industry Minister and the Foreign Minister insist on putting “the extremely valuable partnership” with the United States above all else; they have a partnership with the United States in raping Mother India -- they pull apart and hold open the entrances to the cavities of Mother India which the United States then rapes. They deserve death even more than Ratan Tata about whom I wrote: “Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved”. I have described -- IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom -- the war waged with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years against the only Indian who is an obstacle to the Americans’ rape of India.
> Arun Jaitley, “with five families of relatives to visit between Washington and New York”, has no business being an Indian legislator. On having his son hired by the Washington Post, becoming a servant of India’s enemies, Shashi Tharoor tweeted himself a “very proud father” but was not thrown out of the Cabinet for this. The deaths of Rajiv and Indira did not matter, only the crimes against Satish Chandra matter. Both participated in the CIA’s crimes against me and both were killed by CIA-RAW because of my influence on them. I was the target in killing them; they themselves did not matter. Nehru was a lifelong British agent, Indira and Rajiv worked for the CIA and so do all Indian politicians and filthy criminals of the media, deserving to be machine-gunned and bulldozed into trenches, or the top dozen or so stories in the Indian media on any given day will be about Satish Chandra. To avoid being killed by CIA-RAW, Rajiv’s son now (on Feb 26 ‘14) made an incredibly stupid and treasonous statement “What superpower? I will rather make a woman safe in a bus” to show to CIA-RAW that he is NOT under my influence and will not entertain any thought of making India a superpower and will keep India poor, weak and enslaved. Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. After my reference to Advani as Home Minister being forced, with the threat of being prosecuted for Babri Masjid demolition, to visit CIA headquarters and make the Home Ministry participate in the CIA’s crimes against me, CIA-RAW threatened Modi with prosecution for the killing of Muslims in 2002 and so today (Feb 27 ‘14) “Modi signals shift in favour of big retail”, that is Walmart, etc., reversing the BJP’s stand -- while acknowledging this will harm him politically -- and urging Indians to embrace foreign ownership and control of India and other BJP politicians, such as Arun Jaitley, have joined in this treasonous deal with CIA-RAW; CIA-RAW dictates -- with the threat of killing in the case of Rajiv’s son and threat of prosecution in the case of Modi -- what Indian politicians do and say, not India’s or the politicians’ own interests. P. Chidambaram should be whipped and hanged for speaking positively about Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist and greatest Indian of all time was publicly tortured for being an Indian. The Italian woman and son should be whipped and hanged for participating in crimes against him with the help of the CIA’s 24-hour satellite surveillance of him for the past 37 years. Arvind Kejriwal and Mamata Banerjee should be whipped and hanged for associating with CIA-RAW agent Hazare, a follower of M. K. Gandhi who was a lifelong British agent and a homosexual who wrote to his white master “How completely you have taken possession of my body; it is slavery with a vengeance”. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive. Filthy niggers Manmohan Singh, P. Chidambaram and Raghuram Rajan made India a beggar and slave at the G-20 urging “advanced nations, like the US, to take heed of countries vulnerable to the stimulus withdrawal” and “advanced nations must recognise the impact of their monetary policy decisions on other economies and "be prepared to act if things get out of kilter" “. Why? Because “The reduction in stimulus, known as tapering, may affect capital flows to emerging markets and impact their currencies”. Why do you want to give ownership and control of India to foreign enemies when India has all the investment capital it wants by simply printing the money which is what the U.S. is doing stealing my proposal about money -- see ‘How India’s Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year or More’ : HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom ? These filthy niggers Manmohan Singh and Raghuram Rajan must also be whipped and hanged along with filthy niggers Amartya Sen, Subramanian Swamy -- who were both brought to Harvard and one of them given a Nobel prize expressly to provide cover for the crimes against me -- and anyone else in public life you can think of. It is not too late to whip and hang filthy niggers Vajpayee and George Fernandes both of whom have been faking illness and an inability to speak to avoid answering questions about their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me. Nor is it too late to whip and hang filthy nigger Ram Jethmalani, who was also brought to Harvard to provide cover for crimes against me and rewarded with a half a million dollar per year law practice and filthy nigger L. K Advani who, while Home Minister, was brought, under pain of being prosecuted for the Babri Masjid demolition, to C.I.A. Headquarters to make India’s Home Ministry a participant in the C.I.A.’s crimes against me. Filthy nigger Kejriwal wants to provide a few services at lower rates but my proposal about money shows how to provide all goods and services free of charge to everyone. Filthy nigger M. Karunanidhi should be whipped and hanged; he was having Indian currency printed in China with the help of the Reserve Bank of India chief to provide some freebies to the people of Tamil Nadu as I described in my press releases but kept the crimes against me covered up otherwise everything could be provided free of charge to everyone in India. Filthy nigger Jayalalitha should be whipped and hanged for saying she has a vision for India but keeping quiet about the crimes against me because of which India will remain poor, weak and enslaved despite her vision. The filthy niggers that are India’s Supreme Court judges should be whipped and hanged for participating in CIA-RAW’s crimes against me and India by claiming to have lost the papers of a lawsuit I filed after duly acknowledging it as a front page lead report in New York’s News India-Times described two decades ago. I have described RAW’s trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food -- RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom -- and said that “The Jews' fondness for human flesh is far easier sated on Indians than on those around them. Thousands of missing children from India end up in Israeli kitchens and it costs them less than goat meat … When the Congress Party president and her son spent a number of days in Switzerland recently [in 2011] taking care of their black money there, they were told in no uncertain terms by the Jewish bankers that their ability to keep their black money hidden depended on the continuation of the trafficking of Indians for food. Both the Congress Party president and her son had to partake of such food with their bankers to seal the agreement”. I have also described the torture and killing of the children so their skins can be made into shoes and handbags. The above state of affairs cannot be changed except by India’s nuclear forces simultaneously destroying Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block which they must do without delay, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. It is important for Pakistan’s media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in New Delhi were caused by Pakistan and for Russian media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in Washington and New York were caused by Russia. Regardless of what Pakistan and Russia do, India’s nuclear forces are putting India in grave danger and committing suicide by not obeying Satish Chandra and triggering the warheads. Russia and the U.S. can destroy the other but will be destroyed in return but India can destroy the U.S. without being destroyed.
> IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
> --------END OF COMMENT--------
> 
> 
> (Feb 14 ‘14) Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive.
> (Feb 3 ‘14) India’s government and political parties know that -- thanks to Satish Chandra -- India has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters but they keep quiet about it and hide it because the public coming to know about it will mean Satish Chandra will be the ruler of India and they will get the death penalty they richly deserve and so they will get the death they deserve via the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block along with that of Washington and New York. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the United States and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the United States, not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . RAW carried out the murder of the student from the Northeast who had few external injuries to neutralize my reference to the genocidal intent of Americans toward India -- as it carried out the murder of Sunanda Pushkar who had few external injuries -- and staged several highly publicized gang rapes in India to neutralize my references to the Anglo-American rape of India.
> (Feb 1 ‘14) In the same sentence in which I referred to arresting the American ambassador, I also said “Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria” which -- not the reference to arresting the U.S. ambassador -- caused the Americans to let the Indian diplomat go because, with its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, India can destroy these cities with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation and so already has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters.
> (Jan 31 ‘14) I have shown that five thousand thermonuclear warheads of two hundred kilotons each targeted at the four thousand largest population centers of the United States -- the larger cities will have more than one warhead assigned to them -- will have a total yield of one thousand megatons, that is the combined yield of twenty of the fifty-megaton hydrogen bomb the Soviet Union once tested and these five thousand warheads will do a good job of destroying the United States (NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Once the cover up of the news and views of India’s leadership is lifted, the genocidal intent and behavior of the United States toward India will be clear.
> (Jan 26 ‘14) Far from canceling military exercises with the United States, the traitors in New Delhi are going ahead with Malabar naval exercises and have invited Japan to join in. You do not hold exercises with a country you have to destroy coast-to-coast. The first step is the simultaneous destruction of Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block by India’s nuclear forces.
> (Jan. 22 ‘14) RAW murdered Sunanda Pushkar on Manmohan Singh’s order: she said she took the “crimes” of Shashi Tharoor in IPL upon herself and she will not put up with it and was about to reveal the crimes which would have been a blow to the scandal-ridden UPA government and so RAW was ordered to murder her. The BJP is silent because of its former president (the fat guy) killing a young girl after raping her and every one covering it up like Sunanda Pushkar’s murder and everyone covering up the crimes of CIA-RAW, with the help of 24-satellite surveillance for the past 37 years, against Satish Chandra to keep India poor, weak and enslaved, to continue their rape of Mother India.
> (Jan. 20 ‘14) Regarding the “successful” test of the Agni IV missile today: I have been saying for many years (see IndianAirFircePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the United States can control the operations of digital circuitry in any equipment, even if it is not connected to the outside world via the Internet, etc., by using microwave signals from satellites. Now others have also started saying that (“NSA can spy on offline computers wirelessly, says security expert”, CBS News, Dec 30 2013). The United States can make India’s missiles crash whenever it wants to. India’s only defence is exploding the nuclear warheads I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there any retaliation or sign of retaliation.
> (Jan. 19 ‘14) India’s nuclear forces/ DRDO were going to carry out a test of the Agni IV missile on January 18 ‘14. After my reference below to Indians being inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, they did not carry out the test because I have said that neither Agni I nor Agni II or Agni III or Agni IV or Agni V make India dominant over the United States; only exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation, does. I have also said that missiles will be useful after dominance has been established. Late on January 18 ‘14 I sent a press release referring to the “filthy niggers of the media“, after which the Agni IV test was rescheduled for January 20 ’14. But missile tests must not become a substitute for exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York; without exploding those warheads, they will remain inferior Indian niggers and slaves of the white man.
> CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA
> Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that.
> A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them). The British killed over ten million Indians (by gun and sword not famine) in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar and the killings continued right up to 1947 as seen in the example of a Sikh body guard riding in a jeep with the British viceroy gunning down any Indian, man woman or child, that came in view on either side of the road. For the slavery of present day Indians, see their behavior toward the greatest Indian of all time in the paragraph dated January 5 '14 below and for the CIA Director’s and K. Subrahmanyam’s offer to him of one crore rupees combined with threats, see HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom .
> I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches.
> (Jan 15 ‘14) “Lost Danish tourist thrashed, gang-raped and robbed in Delhi” is the top story about India, staged by RAW to defuse outrage in Indian media about the expelled U.S. diplomats’ comments about vegetarians committing rape, etc. just as the flurry of highly publicized gang rapes in India since December ‘12 have been staged by RAW to ‘neutralize’ my references to the Anglo-American rape of India. The male diplomat expelled from India had an army of almost 500 spies and goons working for him, not to mention the entire Delhi Police department which helped him “evacuate” the criminally accused husband of the maid from India, all of RAW with tens of thousands of employees, India’s prime minister and the rest of the government. Where is the reciprocity in all of this? India’s ambassador to the U.S. works for the CIA as did his father who was evacuated from India under the guise of his fake death. Where is the reciprocity of CIA-sponsored Rahul, Modi, Kejriwal vs. CIA-suppressed Satish Chandra?
> (Jan 14 ‘14) WHY DID INDIRA GANDHI NEED BRITISH HELP WITH OPERATION BLUE STAR? : The British killed over ten million Indians in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar. Sikhs played a major role in these killings and afterwards as a Sikh body guard riding in a jeep with a British viceroy gunning down any Indian, man woman or child, who came in view on either side of the road, showed. Sikhs will fight bravely for India against Pakistan or China but never against the Anglo-Americans toward whom Sikhs hold their ultimate loyalty to this day. Indira Gandhi needed British “permission’ to move against the Sikhs because the British were the Sikhs’ lords and masters and the Nehru family were the designated rulers of India by virtue of Nehru’s continued loyalty to the British -- the same was the case for Vajpayee -- and what better way to get their permission than by having them help with the planning of Operation Blue Star? Sikhs are traitors to India and that is why until recently no Sikh was made an Army chief. A Sikh is now head of India’s nuclear forces which means India’s nuclear weapons are worthless if they have to be used against the Americans; see the heading of this press release repeated many dozens of times. Before this, a Christian was made head of India’s nuclear forces so that India’s nuclear weapons will be worthless against a white/Christian country such as the United States where India’s nuclear warheads are emplaced in Washington, New York and other cities. The only solution is for DRDO to have a means of triggering India’s nuclear warheads even if the heads of India’s nuclear forces are traitors.
> (Jan 8 ‘14) A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).
> (Jan 5 ‘14) CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA: The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions."
> (Dec 28 ‘13) One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately.


@WebMaster @Aeronaut please take upthis troll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @Indischer @jha @Android
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460028784586928128




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460038612982038530

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

SpArK said:


> B team cheers.



Congress ki chalaki hai
4-5 topio ko paise deke (jo inke hi bande hain) dikha rahi hai ke hum ek hain


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @Indischer @jha @Android
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460028784586928128



Yaar ye banda her din hasatha hai...


----------



## Parul

A Political Deewar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Rahul gandhi's speech writer wants Modi to be PM


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Android said:


> Add around 15-15 from both TDP and SS, 5 from Akalis, 5 from TN NDA gang, 9 from rest others and there you reach 272+ and few more small regional parties and most of the independents would join the bandwagon to provide even more stability so need to beg support from troublemakers like Jaya, Maya, Mamata etc



First add 10 in UP 55+ in UP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> First add 10 in UP 55+ in UP



55 is huge .. are you sure about the 55 figure ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> 55 is huge .. are you sure about the 55 figure ?



Minimum 55  60 is not impossible ....


----------



## ashok321

*If Lokayukta is formed in Gujarat, Modi will go to jail: Rahul:*


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460045319213154304

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ashok321 said:


> *If Lokayukta is formed in Gujarat, Modi will go to jail: Rahul:*



There is already a Lokayukta in Gujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> 55 is huge .. are you sure about the 55 figure ?



On MP 27 99.99% sure...
but
24 is worst case scenario.
BJP would have got 24 even without projecting Modi as PM candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> On MP 27 99.99% sure...
> but
> 24 is worst case scenario.
> BJP would have got 24 even without projecting Modi as PM candidate.



Shivraj has done an amazing job in M.P so M.P and Gujarat assured we will get a good number of seats


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> 55 is huge .. are you sure about the 55 figure ?


I dont know about this but UP Is Very debatable mean if you giving 55 out of 80 to the Bjp its very controversial because this is really gonna end monopoly of Regional parties SP and BSP and there cadre in Up which is present in UP since a decade or So and it's unbelievable if this Happens @ Jha will agree with me on this one


----------



## Star Wars

NKVD said:


> I dont know about this but UP Is Very debatable mean if you giving 55 out of 80 to the Bjp its very controversial because this is really gonna end monopoly of Regional parties SP and BSP and there cadre in Up which is present in UP since a decade or So and it's unbelievable if this Happens @ Jha will agree with me on this one



I was expecting around 40ish but if 55 is the true figure then its over for BSP and SP .. 2015 U.P elections will go to BJP hands down ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460049665464221696

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> I was expecting around 40ish but if 55 is the true figure then its over for BSP and SP .. 2015 U.P elections will go to BJP hands down ...



Dont know about BSP but yes Ffor SP its over now ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459998700970864640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459980590654042112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> I was expecting around 40ish but if 55 is the true figure then its over for BSP and SP .. 2015 U.P elections will go to BJP hands down ...


Yeah it will If this happens it will somehow help UP because Up is destroyed by these regional parties Cast politics UP need a National party to come to power this time


----------



## kbd-raaf

I think whoever writes Rahul's speeches is secretly a Modibhakt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Dont know about BSP but yes Ffor SP its over now ....



Local Parties and congress have been destroyed in well ruled BJP states like Chatisgarh, Gujarat and M.P . If BJP can target U.P and get a good government in place , then it will be a massive gain for BJP .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

kbd-raaf said:


> I think whoever writes Rahul's speeches is secretly a Modibhakt.



Recent events suggest that MMS is a modi bhakt


----------



## Android

NKVD said:


> Yeah it will If this happens it will somehow help UP because Up is destroyed by these regional parties Cast politics UP need a National party to come to power this time



BJP is winning in UP only due to religious polarization happening due to 150+ anti hindu secular riots in last 3 years particularly one that happened in Muzaffarnagar completely overlooking caste based politics. Once bjp returns everything back to normal stupid Hindus will go back to supporting sp, bsp, Cong etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Android said:


> BJP is winning in UP only due to religious polarization happening due to 150+ anti hindu secular riots in last 3 years particularly one that happened in Muzaffarnagar completely overlooking caste based politics. Once bjp returns everything back to normal stupid Hindus will go back to supporting sp, bsp, Cong etc


----------



## ashok321

Star Wars said:


> There is already a Lokayukta in Gujarat



what is the name?


----------



## Proud Hindu

ashok321 said:


> what is the name?



Retired _Gujarat_ High Court Judge DP Buch

*Buch to take oath as Gujarat Lokayukta on Wednesday*
Gandhinagar, Tue Dec 10 2013, 22:28 hrs


JUSTICE (retired) D P Buch will take oath as the new Lokayukta on Wednesday. Governor Kamla Beniwal will administer the oath to Buch at a function to be held at Raj Bhavan on Wednesday morning. Gujarat gets a Lokayukta after a long gap of a decade. 

The Council of Ministers, which approved the name of Justice (retd) D P Buch on the recommendation of Gujarat High Court Chief Justice Bhaskar Bhattacharya and the Leader of the Opposition Shankersinh Vaghela, had forwarded it to Beniwal for her approval. Beniwal had accepted his name and had issued a warrant in this regard on November 28.

The Gujarat cabinet, on November 26, had finalised the name of Buch as the new Lokayukta under the Gujarat Lokayukta Act, 1986. The appointment of Buch comes three months after Justice (retired) R A Mehta refused to take up the post that had been mired in controversy, with the government and the governor at loggerheads over the process of his selection done by Beniwal without consulting the council of ministers in 2011. 

Giving verdict against the Gujarat government, the Supreme Court (SC) had upheld the appointment of Mehta. A new bill - Gujarat Lokayukta Commission Bill 2013 - which dilutes the roles of Governor and Chief Justice in the appointment process by making Chief Minister the chairman of the Selection Committee for Lokayukta, has been pending with the Governor. The bill, which was returned by the Governor with special remarks, was passed in the monsoon session again with minor changes and forwarded to the Governor for her approval. Buch, 72, was confirmed as permanent judge of the HC in December 2001 and had retired in August 2004. A native of Veraval in Junagadh district, Buch is a science graduate, who joined the judicial services as a Civil Judge and Judicial Magistrate First Class.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460061326664937473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460059338078306304


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> BJP is winning in UP only due to religious polarization happening due to 150+ anti hindu secular riots in last 3 years particularly one that happened in Muzaffarnagar completely overlooking caste based politics. Once bjp returns everything back to normal stupid Hindus will go back to supporting sp, bsp, Cong etc



No they won't , if they are given jobs , education then anyone can change . People aren't stupid . Just that U.P never had another option for a long time... Same way people in BIhar voted for Nitish after they saw he was doing something good for the state , but Nitish himself ruined it ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460065286071144450

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460060386067107840



Don't let her in....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460065286071144450



Think its a parody account


----------



## arp2041

something is really going on in Assam............................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460051773873717248

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Think its a parody account


think so.. & that other tweet about Kujli's wife joining BJP is quite funny though! I bet Kejriwal will blame Modi, Ambani & Adani for that too...


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459957027393916930

15-18 seems a bit too much , but if true then its history ....


----------



## Android

Amritsar is an important seat for for BJP like Varanasi as a major Indian religious and cultural center. Hope they don't loose it.


----------



## Kaal123

Bharatiya Janata Party is a Goonda Party which chases a Goonda (Modi) instead of worshipping this Avatar who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below); it must be destroyed. Regarding the BJP president’s statement about not changing the “no first use” of nuclear weapons: what these Goondas (including Goondas like K. Subrahmanyam; see ‘Offer to Me by CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam‘: HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom ) working for the CIA say does not matter, only what Satish Chandra says matters. I have made abundantly clear India’s plans (see below) for the first use of nuclear weapons against the United States without itself suffering a single casualty. And see what I have said below about the Goonda M. K. Gandhi.
(April 9 ‘14) Azam Khan says India’s Muslim soldiers won the Kargil war for India. I have said for years that the Kargil war was started by Pakistan’s army chief Musharraf on the CIA’s orders to make Vajpayee win the election that was pending after he had lost a vote of confidence as prime minister; that Hindu-Muslim conflict before 1947 was created and managed by the Intelligence Bureau leading to the partition of the country and its Indian and Pakistani successors (RAW & ISI which cooperated in the Kargil war & terror attacks such as the November 26, 2008 attack on Mumbai, etc.) continue to do so after 1947.
(April 4-6 ‘14) The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter; only nuclear weapons matter -- to simultaneously destroy Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. In a letter dated July 27, 1982 to Indira Gandhi as prime minister I referred to an act, by American Jews, that was “the equivalent of an annihilatory nuclear first strike on India”. In her reply dated July 29, 1982 she wrote “Dear Mr. Chandra, I have received your letter dated July 27, 1982 and am passing it on to my Principal Secretary to deal with it. Sincerely, Indira Gandhi”. In December, 1982 I wrote to her “There was sudden, terminal, overwhelming violence against me during a seminar at Harvard University and rather similar occurrences earlier… India can expect sudden, annihilatory violence … with nuclear weapons … against its population … unless it can mount a decisively superior force to stop it”. Following my advice, India’s strategic program, including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and the Centre for Advanced Technology, was started to give India victory in a nuclear war with the United States and because of my influence on her, Indira Gandhi as prime minister was assassinated by CIA-RAW and later when Rajiv Gandhi realized the truth of what I had written to her after the American invasion of Iraq which was the first Gulf War, he was also assassinated by CIA-RAW. In the past few years, I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace nuclear warheads in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities and India is now in a position to destroy the United States without being destroyed. In fact, India is in a position now to destroy the United States without itself suffering a single casualty by triggering its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. Note that Vajpayee could not have done that because of his relationship with the CIA which brought and kept him in office. The same is the case with all other Indian politicians because of their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me which the CIA can threaten to expose.
This is what I said when asked if India is just a pawn. “Yes, it is a pawn, a slave, a society suffering from mass-psychosis. Despite the recent revelations about M. K. Gandhi being a homosexual who reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, who engaged in a fake 'freedom struggle" with the British managed by the Intelligence Bureau, the entire Indian government went to his memorial on his death anniversary this January 30, 2012 to pay tribute. India is a very sick society. (I had urged that all his portraits in government offices, etc. be burned). … By saying that India is suffering from mass-psychosis, I am being generous and kind of giving it the excuse of being ill (of the several hats I wear, I am also a mental health professional) but a country of 1.2 billion people being so terrified of much smaller numbers of people from half way around the world cannot really be excused. … ” (see RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ).
(The above is about one-fifth of my comment; the full comment can be found at IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom ).
-------END OF COMMENT-------
------START OF ‘WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT RAW‘--------
(August 26, 2008) WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT RAW
I have written (for example in my article titled ‘India’s Technological and Economic Emancipation’ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' : nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom ) about the continued control of Indian intelligence agencies by British and later American intelligence agencies after 1947. India’s Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) was split off from the Intelligence Bureau which had continued after 1947 to be loyal to the British. Later the Americans supplanted the British and RAW functions as a branch of the CIA against India. As part of this relationship, CIA-RAW exercises extensive control over the Indian media and, among its various activities, engages in sabotage of indigenous research and development to keep India dependent on other countries for defence and other equipment (the nuclear deal is just another CIA-RAW operation of that kind, though of a scope and with consequences far graver than any such operation till now).
An example of this is a Bharat-Rakshak discussion thread about a black box installed by the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) in the indigenously developed Arjun tank that documented the sabotage of its engines during trials by the Army; such sabotage has been the basis of the Army's rejection, on RAW's prompting, of the Arjun tank in favour of imports (as I said in the above article, India‘s Army is the collaborator Army that helped the British rule India and, even after Independence, all its regiments and units have retained their former identities and regularly celebrate the anniversaries of their founding by the British). A CIA-RAW operative, who serves as a moderator on Bharat-Rakshak and controls the forum, recently locked away this discussion thread so that numerous posts that had appeared documenting the sabotage of the Arjun tank were covered up. The major metropolitan newspapers, on most of which CIA-RAW exercises extensive control, have made no mention of the black box -- which was like the flight data recorder in aircraft -- installed by DRDO in Arjun tanks and the shocking findings about the sabotage even though a report on this was provided to them by the Indo Asian News Service (IANS).
There is across the board sabotage by various means by CIA-RAW to keep India down technologically, economically and militarily. RAW's grip over India is comparable to the old KGB's grip over the Soviet Union, with the difference that whereas the KGB worked for the good of the Soviet Union, except toward the end, RAW has always worked for its imperialist paymasters. The role of politicians in governing India is insignificant compared to that of CIA-RAW but RAW has no place in the public's consciousness or in discussions of public affairs in India.
An important point about the sabotage of Arjun is that people on the Arjun discussion thread on Bharat-Rakshak were aghast at the Army's behavior and calling for Army brass being tried for treason, etc. but it will be a mistake to stop with the Army; it is RAW which is behind such sabotage not just of Arjun but of India's interests, technological, economic and other, in a lot of areas. RAW has operatives in the Army at various levels but it is necessary to go to the root of the problem. RAW has to be destroyed and I have suggested that a brand new external intelligence agency be formed with the help of military intelligence (RAW is supposed to be India's external intelligence agency but at least 90% of its activities are within India, against India).
The destruction of RAW does not mean simply disbanding the agency and letting its employees continue their service to the CIA through other organisations, old or new, or in other roles. It is a mammoth agency with just the number of joint secretaries in the hundreds. It is India’s real ‘government’ and the politicians and civil servants largely obey its dictates. It puts the words in the mouths of cabinet ministers, etc., and determines most policies that are, erroneously, attributed to them. Any one, even a prime minister, whom CIA-RAW considers inconvenient is eliminated, if necessary by death, as I have said regarding the deaths of Prime Minister Indira Gandhi and, later, Rajiv Gandhi in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over US' on blogspot ( nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom )which can be found by doing a Google search with the title.
Over the past many years, I have shown how almost all terrorist incidents in India since 1983 have been carried out by outfits controlled by the CIA either directly or through intelligence agencies in the region, including India’s RAW. The Jain Commision of Inquiry, which went into Rajiv Gandhi’s death, acknowledged that the LTTE, which carried out his assassination, was created and controlled by RAW. It was an open secret that MQM, in Pakistan’s Sindh province, when it was known as a terrorist organization, was a creation of RAW. But the same is true of many terrorist outfits that operate in India.
Another example of RAW’s multifarious activities, that I have described in press releases, articles and letters to the press since 1987, is its spreading heroin addiction and AIDS first in India’s Northeast then elsewhere to provide the United States with a population to use as guinea pigs for AIDS vaccine development, after the CIA was assigned the task of roping in a population for this purpose. I have described how both Rajiv Gandhi (after being blackmailed with threats of exposure of the Bofors and HDW kickbacks by Swedish and German media at the CIA‘s instigation) and Vajpayee cooperated in this. But terrorism, etc., are the least of its activities; I mentioned those only because the existence of terrorism is publicly known. Its sabotage of India’s research and development activities, of which the sabotage of the Arjun tank is just one example, is among the deadliest of its activities.
The nuclear deal and its various aspects -- replacing indigenous production of uranium and reactors with imports, the capping, rollback and elimination of India’s nuclear weapons program, media control and buying up politicians, scientists, etc. for this purpose -- is just the largest and deadliest of such activities, leaving out the 24-hour satellite surveillance and all the crimes, at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year for the past 31 years, against India’s greatest scientist, described in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘. The point is that all the tens of thousands of RAW employees are guilty of the gravest treason and deserve the death penalty. So do all those -- politicians, civil servants and others -- who are willing collaborators of CIA-RAW.
Satish Chandra
---------END OF ‘WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT RAW’ --------
The following are the first few paragraphs of ‘Indian Air Force Pilots’ Murder’ (IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom) :-
November 18, 2011: When I say the new Chief of Air Staff, N. A. K. Browne, is a CIA-RAW man, I mean he literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in crimes against India. More than a thousand Indian Air Force aircraft have crashed since 1970, the vast majority of the crashes caused by microwaves from U. S. satellites. In his first week in office as Chief of Air Staff, Browne caused two Indian Air Force fighter planes to crash with microwaves from satellites, to give a boost to his bid to buy worse than worthless foreign aircraft for several tens of billions of dollars of which he will get a hefty cut along with the Defence Minister and the Italian woman who gets the largest cut.
I said on October 11 '11 ( GaddafiCrimeDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the 'suicide' of the chief test pilot Baldev Singh was murder, to facilitate the claim of the fraudulent 'delay' in inducting the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft, being used to justify the worse than worthless purchase abroad. India builds Sukhoi-30 MKI aircraft from raw materials; why do you need to buy fighter aircraft from abroad? [At this, A. K. Antony said on November 23 '11 that the Sukhoi-30 MKI assembly line can only make 16 aircraft per year. Why couldn't you set up another assembly line? As soon as I asked this question, the report in Deccan Herald was changed by RAW to eliminate the reference to assembly line limitation and a reference to a Sukhoi-30MKI crash in April '11 -- its first ever -- was inserted instead, having him say that the Indian Air Force will continue to use the Sukhoi-30MKI despite the crash along with the new aircraft to be bought from abroad and the Light Combat aircraft. The Sukhoi crash on Dec. 13 '11 has been caused 2 days ahead of the purchase decision as the purchase was made impossible by my opposition to it.]
N. A. K. Browne, A. K. Antony and the Italian woman should be booked for the murder of Baldev Singh along with the head of RAW. All former heads of RAW should be booked for the murders of hundreds of Indian Air Force pilots.
When Atal Behari Vajpayee was prime minister, he had once gone to Bombay and spoken to the stock exchange about applying my proposal about money -- referred to below -- to India's economy, after which he had to abort his flight back to Delhi for fear his plane will crash. The murders of several politicians by air crash have been accomplished by microwaves from satellites. A recent example was the murder of the Andhra Pradesh chief minister by air crash. In my blog I have described how Indira Gandhi when prime minister in 1980 went to her kitchen with the then U. S. Vice President and former CIA Director, George Herbert Walker Bush, to arrange for the murder by air crash of her son Sanjay Gandhi who had taken to slapping her in the presence of others under my influence and the then CIA Director, Frank Carlucci, publicly claimed credit for that air crash via a letter that appeared in National Review.
November 17, 2011: Integrated Circuit chips made in the United States are required to provide for access to the United States National Security Agency so it can monitor and take control of their operations at will. Components and electronic equipment from the United States should be absolutely "haram"; far from lamenting 'technology denial', equipment from the United States should be rejected even if it is offered on a platter and free of charge as I have said. India's bought-up Defence, Atomic Energy, Space and other officials deliberately close their eyes to this threat. This also applies to U. S.- made civilian aircraft, for example. There are two hundred thousand Indian engineers and scientists working in Research & Development for foreign companies in India but instead of putting its money in Research & Development ( in my letter dated January 5, 2004 to the press -- see my blog -- I had suggested one million Research & Development workers in India in government-sponsored projects), India's CIA-RAW government buys foreign equipment in all fields to keep India poor, weak and enslaved. India's government lends hundreds of billions of dollars to the U. S. government in exchange for worthless U. S. paper but seeks foreign investment and World Bank loans for projects in India, giving ownership and control of India to India's enemies, despite the unlimited capital available to India by simply printing the money; see 'How India's Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year Or More' in my blog; as is described there, the United States has been applying my proposal about money by stealth and now also openly but Manmohan Singh refuses to do so because this bugger -- a CIA appointee -- does what serves the United States', not India's, interests.
I had asked the Indian Army to arrest the top one thousand or so officers of RAW. It has not done so. But, as I have said, India's nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra. He does not need India's conventional forces or the rest of the government and citizenry to defend India which requires the destruction of RAW which will be done by nuclear means, that is, the simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them by special forces, if there is any retaliation.
I am India's expert in strategic defence, the father of India's strategic program including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program and the world's greatest scientist (my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions); for more on the subject above see 'What You Should Know About RAW' (reproduced above) in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U. S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title.

Satish Chandra
(April 19-21 ‘14) I had posted the following comment on outlookindiaDOTcom editor Vinod Mehta’s column ‘Delhi Diary’ last night. This morning I found it had disappeared. I reposted it. Less than an hour later I found it had disappeared again. As I prepared to post it again, my 59 minutes old comment appeared at the top, above about a 2-minute old comment by someone else, restored by CIA-RAW because of my reference in the comment to being suppressed on orders of the CIA. (In comments via the Facebook commenting tool, the most recent comment appears on top). This is a small example of hundreds of thousands of acts -- large and small -- of suppressing me that CIA-RAW have committed over the past 37 years. No matter which party or individual forms the government, it is the CIA which is India’s permanent ruler which all parties and government officials obey; see my ‘What You Should Know About RAW’ (WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom ) included in this blog below. The officials include not just civilian officials such as the prime minister and cabinet members such as Kapil Sibal but India’s service chiefs such as the current army chief Bikram Singh and recently retired air force chief N. A. K. Browne who literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to make Indian Air Force aircraft crash using microwave signals from U.S. satellites and he can continue to do so sitting in the Indian embassy in Finland (see ‘Indian Air Force Pilots’ Murder’ : IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Nehru admitted to U.S. ambassador Galbraith that he was a lifelong British agent, Indira and Rajiv worked for the CIA as I know first hand from their direct participation in the CIA’s crimes against me and so do all Indian politicians.
(April 17-19 ‘14) The voter turn-out in Bangalore was 35% (itself inflated from the actual figure) and the high turn-out in the rest of India was electronically fabricated using microwave signals from satellites (see IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) though the actual turn-out was a half or a third or a quarter of the figures given out. CIA-RAW will assign these fabricated votes to whomever they choose. CIA-RAW began fabricating the high turn-out figures to counter my “The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter” after media reports of very low turn-outs late on April 7 -- the first day of polling. Say NO to elections and Goondas like Modi and Sonia-Rahul; smash and destroy electronic voting machines; demand rule by “insanely handsome” Avatar of Shiva, Satish Chandra, being suppressed on orders of the CIA, who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below).
(April 15 ‘14) Bharatiya Janata Party is a Goonda Party which chases a Goonda (Modi) instead of worshipping this Avatar who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below); it must be destroyed. Regarding the BJP president’s statement about not changing the “no first use” of nuclear weapons: what these Goondas (including Goondas like K. Subrahmanyam; see ‘Offer to Me by CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam‘: HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom ) working for the CIA say does not matter, only what Satish Chandra says matters. I have made abundantly clear India’s plans (see below) for the first use of nuclear weapons against the United States without itself suffering a single casualty. And see what I have said below about the Goonda M. K. Gandhi.
(April 9 ‘14) Azam Khan says India’s Muslim soldiers won the Kargil war for India. I have said for years that the Kargil war was started by Pakistan’s army chief Musharraf on the CIA’s orders to make Vajpayee win the election that was pending after he had lost a vote of confidence as prime minister; that Hindu-Muslim conflict before 1947 was created and managed by the Intelligence Bureau leading to the partition of the country and its Indian and Pakistani successors (RAW, ISI which cooperated in the Kargil war, terror attacks such as the November 26, 2008 attack on Mumbai, etc.) continue to do so after 1947.
(April 4-6 ‘14) The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter; only nuclear weapons matter -- to simultaneously destroy Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. In a letter dated July 27, 1982 to Indira Gandhi as prime minister I referred to an act, by American Jews, that was “the equivalent of an annihilatory nuclear first strike on India”. In her reply dated July 29, 1982 she wrote “Dear Mr. Chandra, I have received your letter dated July 27, 1982 and am passing it on to my Principal Secretary to deal with it. Sincerely, Indira Gandhi”. In December, 1982 I wrote to her “There was sudden, terminal, overwhelming violence against me during a seminar at Harvard University and rather similar occurrences earlier… India can expect sudden, annihilatory violence … with nuclear weapons … against its population … unless it can mount a decisively superior force to stop it”. Following my advice, India’s strategic program, including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and the Centre for Advanced Technology, was started to give India victory in a nuclear war with the United States and because of my influence on her, Indira Gandhi as prime minister was assassinated by CIA-RAW and later when Rajiv Gandhi realized the truth of what I had written to her after the American invasion of Iraq which was the first Gulf War, he was also assassinated by CIA-RAW. In the past few years, I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace nuclear warheads in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities and India is now in a position to destroy the United States without being destroyed. In fact, India is in a position now to destroy the United States without itself suffering a single casualty by triggering its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. Note that Vajpayee could not have done that because of his relationship with the CIA which brought and kept him in office. The same is the case with all other Indian politicians because of their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me which the CIA can threaten to expose..
(April 1 ‘14) Found that my comment on Hindustan Times story titled “BJP pits Smriti against Rahul, fields SC lawyer to fight Sonia” is marked “This comment was deleted”. Under my comment is a response, posted a little before 4 AM Toronto time, April 1 ’14, from “RAW-23451” saying “Are you mad or what, you incorrigible. Can you please stop telling this shit? What do you want actually? Some nuclear war in which billions of people will die chanting “Satish babu ki jai ho” or some position in the government with a department in “Ministry of dumbheads”?
You are just a crazy and mad person and inventing your own rubbish theories”. Clicking on “RAW-23451” shows this person has made just one post; this user name was created just to post this response to my comment which has been deleted by CIA-RAW. All comments and replies have under them buttons to “reply“ or “share“ but this post by “RAW-23451” has a “share” button but no “reply” button under it. When I saved the page on my computer desktop, the reply by “RAW-23451” does not appear on the saved page. When about 9: 50 AM Toronto time I tried to post on Hindustan Times, I got “We are unable to post your comment because you have been blocked by Hindustan Times” but it is not Hindustan Times but CIA-RAW which has blocked me from this and almost all Indian and other media organs.
This is what I said when asked if India is just a pawn. “Yes, it is a pawn, a slave, a society suffering from mass-psychosis. Despite the recent revelations about M. K. Gandhi being a homosexual who reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, who engaged in a fake 'freedom struggle" with the British managed by the Intelligence Bureau, the entire Indian government went to his memorial on his death anniversary this January 30, 2012 to pay tribute. India is a very sick society. (I had urged that all his portraits in government offices, etc. be burned). … By saying that India is suffering from mass-psychosis, I am being generous and kind of giving it the excuse of being ill (of the several hats I wear, I am also a mental health professional) but a country of 1.2 billion people being so terrified of much smaller numbers of people from half way around the world cannot really be excused. … ” (see RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ).

(March 31 '14) After I started posting the following version of my comment, a RAW operative, using the name ziziphus via Disqus commenting tool on Hindustan Times, at about 2:15 am Toronto time on March 31 ‘14, posted the following response to my comment: “muh bund karne ka kitna logey boss?” (How much do you want to keep your mouth shut?) :-
--------START OF COMMENT--------
CIA-RAW keep deleting and blocking the following comment from Indian and other media; save this on your computer and pass it on:-
(March 29 ‘14) The British killed (by gun and sword, not famine) over ten million Indians in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar yet a survey by the British Council out this week showed that 75% of Indians have a positive opinion of the British. Pakistanis are just as much firangi-lovers as Indians. Indians are a slave race and the same inferior slave blood runs through the veins of Pakistanis. I have written: "Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that.
A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them).
I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches".
Satish Chandra is an avatar of Shiva.
(March 28 ‘14) The crash of an Indian Air Force Super Hercules today was caused by the United States with microwave signals from satellites to neutralize what I have written about the sinking of the Indian Navy’s Sindhurakshak submarine and hundreds of fighter aircraft crashes having been caused by the United States with microwave signals from satellites to make India switch from Russian to American equipment. On January 20 ‘14 I wrote: “Regarding the “successful” test of the Agni IV missile today: I have been saying for many years (see IndianAirFircePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the United States can control the operations of digital circuitry in any equipment, even if it is not connected to the outside world via the Internet, etc., by using microwave signals from satellites. Now others have also started saying that (“NSA can spy on offline computers wirelessly, says security expert”, CBS News, Dec 30 2013). The United States can make India’s missiles crash whenever it wants to. India’s only defence is exploding the nuclear warheads I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation”.
(Feb 14- March 27 ‘14) Regarding four Indian Mujahideen terrorists planning attacks during Indian elections being arrested: all such terror strikes are planned by CIA-RAW; see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . Indian Mujahideen are totally a creation of RAW just as the LTTE was totally a creation of RAW as was acknowledged by the commission of inquiry that went into Rajiv’s assassination by the LTTE.
Regarding the Shankaracharyas objecting to the chanting of ‘Har Har Modi’ : you can only chant Har Har Satish Chandra because Satish Chandra is an Avatar of Shiva.
A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). When I was only about 13, someone slipped a devotional poem addressed to me as to a divine being under my door. A few weeks ago some Ukrainian women referred to me as being “insanely handsome” and an Indian woman in 1977 said her friend -- a married Bengali woman -- thought I was extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemely handsome but there is a lot more to an Avatar than handsomeness. Send your prayers and hymns in praise of Satish Chandra to satchandrag AT gmail and money offerings via PayPal to the same. (Note: CIA-RAW often block my mail and E-mails). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).
The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S.; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions." One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately by destroying Washington and New York simultaneously with RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation; his proposal about money will make India the most prosperous nation in the world within about ten years but it will be militarily dominant immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York and will be able to dictate in economic matters also immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York such as by having Americans work as slave labor for India -- although the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S. will take precedence over having Americans work as slave labor; I have shown that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the U.S. and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the U.S., not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom .With its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities, India has the means right now to make all U.S. presidents -- past and present -- present themselves in India to be whipped and hanged, by warning that Washington and New York will be destroyed if the U.S. fails to obey and additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation. Filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the Commerce and Industry Minister and the Foreign Minister insist on putting “the extremely valuable partnership” with the United States above all else; they have a partnership with the United States in raping Mother India -- they pull apart and hold open the entrances to the cavities of Mother India which the United States then rapes. They deserve death even more than Ratan Tata about whom I wrote: “Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved”. I have described -- IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom -- the war waged with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years against the only Indian who is an obstacle to the Americans’ rape of India.
Arun Jaitley, “with five families of relatives to visit between Washington and New York”, has no business being an Indian legislator. On having his son hired by the Washington Post, becoming a servant of India’s enemies, Shashi Tharoor tweeted himself a “very proud father” but was not thrown out of the Cabinet for this. The deaths of Rajiv and Indira did not matter, only the crimes against Satish Chandra matter. Both participated in the CIA’s crimes against me and both were killed by CIA-RAW because of my influence on them. I was the target in killing them; they themselves did not matter. Nehru was a lifelong British agent, Indira and Rajiv worked for the CIA and so do all Indian politicians and filthy criminals of the media, deserving to be machine-gunned and bulldozed into trenches, or the top dozen or so stories in the Indian media on any given day will be about Satish Chandra. To avoid being killed by CIA-RAW, Rajiv’s son now (on Feb 26 ‘14) made an incredibly stupid and treasonous statement “What superpower? I will rather make a woman safe in a bus” to show to CIA-RAW that he is NOT under my influence and will not entertain any thought of making India a superpower and will keep India poor, weak and enslaved. Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. After my reference to Advani as Home Minister being forced, with the threat of being prosecuted for Babri Masjid demolition, to visit CIA headquarters and make the Home Ministry participate in the CIA’s crimes against me, CIA-RAW threatened Modi with prosecution for the killing of Muslims in 2002 and so today (Feb 27 ‘14) “Modi signals shift in favour of big retail”, that is Walmart, etc., reversing the BJP’s stand -- while acknowledging this will harm him politically -- and urging Indians to embrace foreign ownership and control of India and other BJP politicians, such as Arun Jaitley, have joined in this treasonous deal with CIA-RAW; CIA-RAW dictates -- with the threat of killing in the case of Rajiv’s son and threat of prosecution in the case of Modi -- what Indian politicians do and say, not India’s or the politicians’ own interests. P. Chidambaram should be whipped and hanged for speaking positively about Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist and greatest Indian of all time was publicly tortured for being an Indian. The Italian woman and son should be whipped and hanged for participating in crimes against him with the help of the CIA’s 24-hour satellite surveillance of him for the past 37 years. Arvind Kejriwal and Mamata Banerjee should be whipped and hanged for associating with CIA-RAW agent Hazare, a follower of M. K. Gandhi who was a lifelong British agent and a homosexual who wrote to his white master “How completely you have taken possession of my body; it is slavery with a vengeance”. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive. Filthy niggers Manmohan Singh, P. Chidambaram and Raghuram Rajan made India a beggar and slave at the G-20 urging “advanced nations, like the US, to take heed of countries vulnerable to the stimulus withdrawal” and “advanced nations must recognise the impact of their monetary policy decisions on other economies and "be prepared to act if things get out of kilter" “. Why? Because “The reduction in stimulus, known as tapering, may affect capital flows to emerging markets and impact their currencies”. Why do you want to give ownership and control of India to foreign enemies when India has all the investment capital it wants by simply printing the money which is what the U.S. is doing stealing my proposal about money -- see ‘How India’s Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year or More’ : HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom ? These filthy niggers Manmohan Singh and Raghuram Rajan must also be whipped and hanged along with filthy niggers Amartya Sen, Subramanian Swamy -- who were both brought to Harvard and one of them given a Nobel prize expressly to provide cover for the crimes against me -- and anyone else in public life you can think of. It is not too late to whip and hang filthy niggers Vajpayee and George Fernandes both of whom have been faking illness and an inability to speak to avoid answering questions about their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me. Nor is it too late to whip and hang filthy nigger Ram Jethmalani, who was also brought to Harvard to provide cover for crimes against me and rewarded with a half a million dollar per year law practice and filthy nigger L. K Advani who, while Home Minister, was brought, under pain of being prosecuted for the Babri Masjid demolition, to C.I.A. Headquarters to make India’s Home Ministry a participant in the C.I.A.’s crimes against me. Filthy nigger Kejriwal wants to provide a few services at lower rates but my proposal about money shows how to provide all goods and services free of charge to everyone. Filthy nigger M. Karunanidhi should be whipped and hanged; he was having Indian currency printed in China with the help of the Reserve Bank of India chief to provide some freebies to the people of Tamil Nadu as I described in my press releases but kept the crimes against me covered up otherwise everything could be provided free of charge to everyone in India. Filthy nigger Jayalalitha should be whipped and hanged for saying she has a vision for India but keeping quiet about the crimes against me because of which India will remain poor, weak and enslaved despite her vision. The filthy niggers that are India’s Supreme Court judges should be whipped and hanged for participating in CIA-RAW’s crimes against me and India by claiming to have lost the papers of a lawsuit I filed after duly acknowledging it as a front page lead report in New York’s News India-Times described two decades ago. I have described RAW’s trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food -- RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom -- and said that “The Jews' fondness for human flesh is far easier sated on Indians than on those around them. Thousands of missing children from India end up in Israeli kitchens and it costs them less than goat meat … When the Congress Party president and her son spent a number of days in Switzerland recently [in 2011] taking care of their black money there, they were told in no uncertain terms by the Jewish bankers that their ability to keep their black money hidden depended on the continuation of the trafficking of Indians for food. Both the Congress Party president and her son had to partake of such food with their bankers to seal the agreement”. I have also described the torture and killing of the children so their skins can be made into shoes and handbags. The above state of affairs cannot be changed except by India’s nuclear forces simultaneously destroying Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block which they must do without delay, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. It is important for Pakistan’s media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in New Delhi were caused by Pakistan and for Russian media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in Washington and New York were caused by Russia. Regardless of what Pakistan and Russia do, India’s nuclear forces are putting India in grave danger and committing suicide by not obeying Satish Chandra and triggering the warheads. Russia and the U.S. can destroy the other but will be destroyed in return but India can destroy the U.S. without being destroyed.
IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
--------END OF COMMENT--------


(Feb 14 ‘14) Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive.
(Feb 3 ‘14) India’s government and political parties know that -- thanks to Satish Chandra -- India has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters but they keep quiet about it and hide it because the public coming to know about it will mean Satish Chandra will be the ruler of India and they will get the death penalty they richly deserve and so they will get the death they deserve via the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block along with that of Washington and New York. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the United States and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the United States, not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . RAW carried out the murder of the student from the Northeast who had few external injuries to neutralize my reference to the genocidal intent of Americans toward India -- as it carried out the murder of Sunanda Pushkar who had few external injuries -- and staged several highly publicized gang rapes in India to neutralize my references to the Anglo-American rape of India.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460061679892848640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Congress, NCP threaten to ban Baba Ramdev in Maharashtra | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Amritsar is an important seat for for BJP like Varanasi as a major Indian religious and cultural center. Hope they don't loose it.



Recent Modi Rallies have made a great impact , we will see if it works out but it may be difficult but definitely winnable


----------



## Kaal123

Indians need to realize the determining role of force even in economic relations. When people such as Pranab Mukherjee talk of closer economic relations between India and the United States, they mean making Indians into slave labor for the American consumer as the Chinese have become so that the Americans no longer produce things, the Chinese toil to produce things for them to consume and all the Americans have to do is keep the whip over the Chinese and get the cooperation of China's ruling class by giving them a share in the loot as they do to Indians. This master-slave relationship can be reversed or ended by bringing superior force to bear against the United States. Only I can provide such superior force to India and make India master, rather than slave, of the United States, exercising the power of life and death over the Americans and exterminate them to put an end to this scourge. 'How India's Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year Or More' : How India's Economy Can Grow 30% Per year Or More

5) India must get rid of 90% of its conventional forces and replace them with nuclear forces. Conventional forces are worthless for destroying the United States. Taking care of the enemy United States will take care of all other enemies. It is not just the production of consumer goods that the United States has transferred to slaves abroad. It is doing so for its fighting and invading as it ... is on the way to doing ... with India. It is not just that all insurgency and terrorism in India is C.I.A.-sponsored; so is the sea piracy around Somalia etc. which has been used to draw the Indian Navy into serving under the United States and these buggers are only too happy to resume the role they used to play for the British in Mesopotamia and elsewhere in World War I and II, etc. The simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York (above) will enable India to replace 90% of its conventional forces with nuclear forces. Satish Chandra - YouTube

6) I had asked the Indian Army to arrest the top one thousand or so officers of RAW. It has not done so. But, as I have said, India's nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra. He does not need India's conventional forces or the rest of the government and citizenry to defend India which requires the destruction of RAW which will be done by nuclear means, that is, the simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them by special forces, if there is any retaliation. I am India's expert in strategic defence, the father of India's strategic program including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program and the world's greatest scientist (my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2012 and earlier editions). What You Should Know About RAW Indian Air Force Pilots' Murder Satish Chandra - YouTube
-------END OF COMMENT-------
------END OF POST------

OCTOBER 15, 2012: On a panel discussion on NDTV today on the agitation against the Union Law Minister by India Against Corruption, a panelist said to the latter 'Yesterday you said you are dissociating yourselves from the channel [ Aroon Purie's TV Today ] and today you ended the agitation!'. Well, they dissociated themselves from the channel -- which had aired a sting operation against the Union Law Minister which was the basis of their agitation -- because of what I said about Aroon Purie yesterday (paragraph dated October 14 '12) and ended the agitation for the same reason. In the paragraph dated August 26 '12 below I said "Both Hazare and Ramdev ended their agitations because of what I wrote in a press release dated July 29, 2012, titled "Beat Hazare and Ramdev to Death", about their being tools of CIA-RAW and how the simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York (below) will take care of the important problems. The fact that the Indian media have not reported that Hazare and Ramdev ended their agitations because of what I wrote is an illustration of the problem which is CIA rule over India through RAW, as a part of which India's media are also tools of CIA-RAW". Similarly, about the sudden end to the agitation against the Union Law Minister, the headlines refer to their having 'sprung a surprise' though they bloody well know it was because of what I said about Aroon Purie below in my press release which goes to hundreds of media organs. The media, the government and the citizenry at large are willing participants in the crimes of CIA-RAW against me and against India and their death in the nuclear destruction of New Delhi is necessary and will be just. Beyond that lies replacing 90% of India's conventional forces with nuclear forces and the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States. There is no time to lose.

A panelist on the NDTV discussion said the agitation was meant to divert attention from the real issues. TV Today aired its sting on October 9 '12 and on October 10 '12 Arvind Kejriwal of India Against Corruption demanded the resignation and immediate arrest of the Union Law Minister. I had posted my 6-part comment on the column in New Indian Express (see paragraphs under October 8, 2012 below) on October 8 '12. The issues in those 6 paragraphs were the issues which the TV Today sting and Kejriwal's agitation were meant to divert attention from. In a press release -- included in my main blog 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' -- dated April 7, 2011 titled "HAZARE'S FAST IS C.I.A.-RAW-SPONSORED TO KEEP INDIA 'GANDHIAN' & NOT BUILD THOUSANDS OF NUCLEAR-ARMED MISSILES TO DESTROY THE UNITED STATES & END ITS SLAVERY" I said "The attention-diverting publicity given to Hazare and his inconsequential demands is meant to keep India in beggary and slavery and shows how C.I.A.-RAW control India through the media just as British intelligence kept India a beggar and slave through its creation, M. K. Gandhi; see 'What You Should Know About RAW' in my blog above." Kejriwal was in Hazare's team and was the one responding, in Hazare's name, to my press releases, such as via a letter to Manmohan Singh, after I wrote "C.I.A.-RAW instigated the fast & the huge groundswell of support for it and pre-arranged the whole thing with the government, the Congress party, etc.",
saying "It is being alleged that I am being instigated by some people to sit on this fast. Dear Manmohan Singh ji, this is an insult to my sense of wisdom and intelligence. I am not a kid that I could be "instigated" into going on an indefinite fast. I am a fiercely independent person. I take advice from many friends and critics, but do what my conscience directs me to do". The TV Today sting was carried out with RAW's help -- at RAW's instigation -- and so was the Union Law Minister's counter-sting against TV Today; as I have said, just as RAW was supporting half a dozen terrorist groups that it created in Sri Lanka against one another, playing them like the keys of an organ to produce whatever music it wanted, in any conflict, usually created by CIA and RAW themselves, CIA and RAW support all parties to the conflict to control and determine the course of the conflict.

OCTOBER 14, 2012: This is my comment posted on India media:-

-----START COMMENT------
Aroon Purie of India Today group is guilty of capital crimes against India, working for the CIA and the United States. IndiasTraitorGovtAndMediaDOTblogspotDOTcom .

The following is my 6-part comment -- reposted on my Facebook page -- on a column in New Indian Express. An hour later I found that 4 of the 6 parts had been deleted by CIA-RAW, leaving the comment with holes in logic, incomprehensible and worthless with all of the most important information removed. Only stupid niggers working for the United States such as the author of the column are allowed in the Indian media, confirming once again that only the simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York will change this situation:
facebookDOTcom/satishDOTchandraDOT90038

See also 'RAW's Trafficking Of Indian Children To Israel To Be Used As Food' :
RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom
-------END OF COMMENT-------

OCTOBER 13, 2012: The following is my comment posted in the media about the Taliban's shooting of a Pakistani girl:-

------START OF COMMENT------
The Taliban say the girl they shot considered Obama her ideal leader. How many innocent girls have been killed by American invaders in Afghanistan, Iraq and other countries including Pakistan by drones? The Taliban are, first and foremost, patriots fighting the invaders; their appeal to Islamic orthodoxy is needed to motivate and mobilize people just as, in the 1857 War of Independence, references to the use of beef fat and pork fat in British-made cartridges served to motivate and mobilize people. Her comment showed a level of propaganda and enslavement almost equal to that in India about which I wrote: "The CIA, which rules India through RAW which has hundreds of joint secretaries -- see 'What You Should Know About RAW' : WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom -- has India in its pocket including all political parties, the media, the armed forces, civil servants and the general population as the British had India in their pocket." See JoinIndiaWarOfIndependenceDOTblogspotDOTcom and 'RAW's Trafficking Of Indian Children To Israel To Be Used As Food' : RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom . Satish Chandra
------END OF COMMENT-------

OCTOBER 10, 2012: The following is my comment regarding the shooting of a Pakistani school girl:-
------START OF COMMENT------
There are Taliban factions sponsored by the CIA and this bullet was from such a faction. The shooting was a psy-op (psychological operation) to facilitate a U.S. invasion of Pakistani territory which is a prelude to an occupation of and overt colonial rule over the subcontinent as a whole.

The following is my 6-part comment on a column in New Indian Express. An hour later I found that 4 of the 6 parts had been deleted, leaving the comment with holes in logic, incomprehensible and worthless with all of the most important information removed. Only stupid niggers working for the United States such as the author of the column are allowed in the Indian media, confirming once again that only the simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York will change this situation: Leave security to experts -The New Indian Express

'RAW's Trafficking Of Indian Children To Israel To Be Used As Food' :
RAW's Trafficking of Indian Children to Israel
------END OF COMMENT-------

OCTOBER 8, 2012: The following is my 6-part comment on a column in New Indian Express (at Leave security to experts -The New Indian Express ). An hour later I found that 4 of the 6 parts had been deleted (I had to post it in 6 parts because each comment can only be up to 1,000 characters long), leaving the comment with holes in logic, incomprehensible and worthless with all of the most important information removed. Only stupid niggers working for the United States such as the author of the column are allowed in the Indian media, confirming once again that only the simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York will change this situation:-

-------START OF COMMENT-------
Sept. 29 '12: K. Subrahmanyam expressed resentment that Brajesh Mishra not he was the national security adviser and K. Subrahmanyam was the kingpin of CIA operations in India. On August 9-10, 2008 he came on line with CIA Director Michael Hayden and offered to transfer one crore rupees into my bank account within 48 hours if I agree to cooperate with them in 'the cause of Indo-US friendship'. See HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom . K. Subrahmanyam staged his fake death and fled to the United States when he saw his game was up. Mishra, Subrahmanyam, Vajpayee and the Nehru family etc. compete in being the better soldiers for the CIA and the U.S.; see my blog NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom showing the 1998 nuclear tests were pre-arranged with the U.S. and the U.S. surprise at the tests was fake. And that the Kargil war was arranged by the CIA with the help of its agent Musharraf and RAW to help Vajpayee win the election impending after he lost a confidence vote.

The CIA, which rules India through RAW which has hundreds of joint secretaries -- see 'What You Should Know About RAW' : WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom -- has India in its pocket including all political parties, the media, the armed forces, so-called security experts, civil servants and the general population as the British had India in their pocket. India's one and a quarter billion people do not equal a single stinking turd from the Italian woman's backside. Only the simultaneous nuclear explosions destroying New Delhi, Washington and New York will change this situation because those explosions will be a consequence of, an expression of, my Word and my Word is the Life and Light of India. NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom JoinIndiaWarOfIndependenceDOTblogspotDOTcom IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom IndiasTraitorGovtAndMediaDOTblogspotDOTcom

A report in The Independent (U.K.) refers to a British-United States plan to carve Afghanistan into eight separate kingdoms. Afghanistan is a part of traditional India. An invasion and occupation of Afghanistan is invasion and occupation of India which means the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States by India. See 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' : NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom and 'Join India's War Of Independence' : JoinIndiaWarOfIndependenceDOTblogspotDOTcom . Briefly, India's nuclear forces have emplaced nuclear warheads in Washington and New York. The simultaneous nuclear destruction of these cities will be accompanied with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation. This will enable India to carry out the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States five years later.

Indians need to realize the determining role of force even in economic relations. When people such as Pranab Mukherjee talk of closer economic relations between India and the United States, they mean making Indians into slave labor for the American consumer as the Chinese have become so that the Americans no longer produce things, the Chinese toil to produce things for them to consume and all the Americans have to do is keep the whip over the Chinese and get the cooperation of China's ruling class by giving them a share in the loot as they do to Indians. This master-slave relationship can be reversed or ended by bringing superior force to bear against the United States. Only I can provide such superior force to India and make India master, rather than slave, of the United States, exercising the power of life and death over the Americans and exterminate them to put an end to this scourge. 'How India's Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year Or More' : HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom

India must get rid of 90% of its conventional forces and replace them with nuclear forces. Conventional forces are worthless for destroying the United States. Taking care of the enemy United States will take care of all other enemies. It is not just the production of consumer goods that the United States has transferred to slaves abroad. It is doing so for its fighting and invading as it ... is on the way to doing ... with India. It is not just that all insurgency and terrorism in India is C.I.A.-sponsored; so is the sea piracy around Somalia etc. which has been used to draw the Indian Navy into serving under the United States and these buggers are only too happy to resume the role they used to play for the British in Mesopotamia and elsewhere in World War I and II, etc. The simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York (above) will enable India to replace 90% of its conventional forces with nuclear forces. youtubeDOTcom/user/satchandra?feature=results_main

I had asked the Indian Army to arrest the top one thousand or so officers of RAW. It has not done so. But, as I have said, India's nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra. He does not need India's conventional forces or the rest of the government and citizenry to defend India which requires the destruction of RAW which will be done by nuclear means, that is, the simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them by special forces, if there is any retaliation. I am India's expert in strategic defence, the father of India's strategic program including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program and the world's greatest scientist (my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2012 and earlier editions). WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom youtubeDOTcom/user/satchandra?feature=results_main
------END OF COMMENT-------

OCTOBER 5, 2012: Why Is This Heinous Crime By The BJP President Being Covered UP? :

Indian opposition leader Nitin Gadkari embroiled in scandal over death of child - Telegraph

[The Telegraph, London, November 14, 2011:] "Indian opposition leader Nitin Gadkari embroiled in scandal over death of child
Nitin Gadkari, the leader of India's main opposition party is embroiled in a scandal over the death of a seven-year-old girl whose bruised and bloodied body was found in his car in the grounds of his home. ... Yogita Thakre, the daughter of a poor cleaner, went missing while her mother worked in a house opposite the home of Mr Gadkari, the president of the Hindu nationalist Bharatiya Janata Party, in 2009.
She eventually discovered her dead body in Mr Gadkari's car after his security guards told her she was sleeping inside.
A potential scandal was avoided at the time when a police inquiry found she had suffocated in the car after becoming accidentally trapped inside by a faulty electronic locking system.
But the scandal returned to haunt Mr Gadkari and his party yesterday after the family and its supporters challenged the police findings and accused them of mounting a cover-up to protect the BJP leader and his associates.
They used India's Right to Information laws to uncover documents which, they claim, suggest police altered evidence and ignored statements to portray their daughter's murder in a sexual assault as an accidental death.
New documents have revealed an initial police report which stated Yogita had been killed by someone who had covered her mouth and nose and her body had been dumped in the Honda car to destroy evidence. It cited a post-mortem report which said she could not have suffocated in the car.
However, a later case summary by the police and revised post-mortem found she was "accidentally smothered" to death.
It also apparently ignored the evidence of Yogita's mother, who described how she had found her dead body in Mr Gadkari's white Honda CRV car in his drive, and instead claimed she was discovered in a brown Fiat belonging to one of his associates.
Mrs Thakre had described how Mr Gadkari's guards had not called the police but harassed her to quickly call a cycle-rickshaw to remove her daughter's body from the BJP leader's property.
The doctors who carried out the post-mortem report later revised their conclusions following a lengthy correspondence with detectives.
While they had originally noted surface wounds to the girl's genitals, face, leg and arm, they later said genital abrasions were common in poor girls because of poor personal hygiene.
Jammu Anand, President of the Nagpur Maid Workers Union, which is supporting the Thakre family, said the police had been involved in a cover-up.
"We are not saying Nitin Gadkari is involved but someone close to him is certainly involved," he said.
"The girl was sexually assaulted and later murdered. Her body was dumped inside the car to pretend it was an accidental death. The post mortem report says that the girl had 19 fresh wounds on her body. How is it possible that she gets hurt inside a car?" he asked.
Mr Gadkari's spokesman declined to comment on the case ...".

She was found in Gadkari's car and Gadkari should be the obvious and first suspect.

OCTOBER 2, 2012: The alleged attack by Sikhs on Lt. Gen. K. S. Brar, who took part in Operation Blue Star, in London on Sunday, September 30 '12 was fabricated by RAW to provide a 'security' excuse for the Italian woman living in the prime ministerial residence, flying in palatial jets, etc. at government expense after the Gujarat chief minister questioned these on October 1 '12; the attack was back-dated to September 30 '12 though the earliest news report on the attack as of 8:30 am on October 2 '12 Eastern time in Canada -- 6:00 pm Indian Standard Time on October 2 '12 -- in a Google aggregation of news is 22 hours old; the physician who attended on Lt. Gen. Brar in the hospital after the alleged attack has an Indian name so he can lie at the behest of RAW. A report dated Monday, October 1, 2012 on punjabnewslineDOTcom says Brar "was left wounded in an assault in London on Monday", indicating that the attack was staged or fabricated on Monday, October 1 '12 after the Gujarat chief minister's remarks on government expenditure on the Italian woman. Compare this to the 'security' provided to the greatest living Indian in the paragraphs dated September 26, 2012 below. As I said in a press release dated September 27, 2008 (included in my blog 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' ), "This is why Manmohan Singh considers himself answerable to no one except Bush and the white man as he imposes the terrorization and subjugation of the nuclear deal on India, makes no attempt to hide his loyalty to the white man and shows open contempt for Indians…. Like Manmohan Singh and others praising British rule over India (he did that when receiving an honorary doctorate from Cambridge University; he was prime minister of India at the time), there are many Indians who praise American rule over India. Like the many Indians loyal to Queen Victoria, there are many Indians loyal to the white woman illegitimately living in the prime ministerial residence, illegitimately flying in the Air Force's special jets and giving orders to destroy India [she was treated as the empress of India even before she held any party or government post and all visiting heads of state were required to call on her at her residence; this was so even during BJP governments at the Center] …".

[My comment on a column in The Pioneer on Brajesh Mishra's death]: SEPTEMBER 29, 2012: K. Subrahmanyam expressed resentment at the fact that Brajesh Mishra rather than he was the national security adviser and K. Subrahmanyam was the kingpin of CIA operations in India. On August 9-10, 2008 he came on line with CIA Director Michael Hayden and offered to transfer one crore rupees into my bank account within 48 hours if I agree to cooperate with them in 'the cause of Indo-US friendship'. See Offer to Me by CIA Director & K. Subrahmanyam . I have described how K. Subrahmanyam staged his fake death and fled to the United States when he saw his game was up.

People such as Mishra and Subrahmanyam and Vajpayee and the Nehru family compete in being the better soldiers for the CIA and the United States; see my blog below.

I have shown in my blog, 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.', that the 1998 nuclear tests were pre-arranged with the United States and the United States' expression of surprise at the tests was fake. And that the Kargil war was arranged by the CIA, with the help of its agent Musharraf and RAW, to help Vajpayee win the election that was impending after he had lost a vote of confidence in parliament.

The CIA, which rules India through RAW which has hundreds of joint secretaries -- see 'What You Should Know About RAW' : What You Should Know About RAW -- has India in its pocket including all political parties, the media, the armed forces, civil servants and the general population as the British had India in their pocket. India's one and a quarter billion people do not equal a single stinking turd from the Italian woman's backside. Only the simultaneous nuclear explosions destroying New Delhi, Washington and New York will change this situation because those explosions will be a consequence of, an expression of, my Word and my Word is the Life and Light of India (see below).

Nuclear Supremacy for India over U.S.

JOIN INDIA'S WAR OF INDEPENDENCE

SEPTEMBER 27, 2012: In a comment on The Pioneer a couple days ago I said that the murders of two panchayat heads in Kashmir were carried out by RAW. A main purpose was so the villagers could 'demand' that the Italian woman's son visit them, provide them with reassurance and security and his stern response to the murders and impending visit to provide succor to the villagers could be splashed over the media as I just saw NDTV do -- just as a train accident in Uttar Pradesh on July 10 '11 killing about a hundred was carried out so the Italian woman's son could visit the victims in hospital and his visit splashed all over the media. Compare that to the suppression by RAW of the greatest living Indian described below.

SEPTEMBER 26, 2012: I. "India unable to make impact in science globally: PM :
New Delhi, Sep 26 (IANS) Prime Minister Manmohan Singh Wednesday said India has not been able to make an impact in science on a world scale commensurate with its large scientific manpower pool."

Here is an Indian scientist who made an impact in science on a world scale:-

------START QUOTE------
Date: April 28, 2006

From: Satish Chandra, P.O. Box 381629, Cambridge, MA 02238, USA

Telephone: 617-282-4996 FAX: 617-825-4973

Web Page: Psychotherapy - eBoard

Dear Editor:

Regarding the case of a novel by an Indian sophomore at Harvard: a graduate student from the Indian subcontinent at Boston's Northeastern University was accused of plagiarism because the quality of English in assigned work she turned in for a course was incomparably superior to anything she was capable of writing and, to prove this, she was required to answer the same questions in the presence of a faculty member. She wrote about thirty pages in perhaps two hours which exactly reproduced what she had earlier turned in. The faculty member alleged she had copied from papers she had with her. In her rebuttal, the student wrote this faculty member was watching her like the proverbial "hawk" throughout this session and her charge of copying was a "damnable lie". She explained, in her rebuttal and to her faculty adviser, that she had "memorized" what she reproduced in the presence of the faculty member. The lying faculty member was obliged to leave the university.

The Harvard sophomore, an Indian-American, says (New York Times, April 27 '06, Internet) she had read the books from which she is alleged to have plagiarized three or four times, that she has a "photographic memory" and had last read the books some time before she wrote her own book. Psychologist B. F. Skinner, whose plagiarism I exposed (see letter dated February 26 '05 below), upon which he was awarded an honorary doctorate by Harvard and I was mugged in a Harvard seminar (see letter dated May 11 '05 below), wrote in his 'Notebooks' that the practice, several thousands of years old and still continuing, of Brahmin priests memorizing entire books (such as the Vedas) may have had a (genetically) "selective effect" endowing them with superior memory (and other cognitive abilities). Memorization of very long texts is still the standard way students learn, at all levels, in the Indian subcontinent and the practice is not limited to Brahmin priests (the Northeastern University student was Muslim). Such ability, commonplace to Indians, is astonishing to Americans. The Harvard sophomore, of Indian origin with near perfect SAT scores, can be expected to have genetically superior memory and her explanation of how she came to reproduce portions of books she had read is believable. This does not mean that she did not intentionally plagiarize, just that her explanation is credible.

Skinner, author of 'Verbal Behavior', describes playing the "sedulous ape" to established authors as a way budding authors learn. Examples of similarities between the Harvard sophomore's novel and the novels she read (Boston Globe, April 25 '06, Internet) would have fit this description if the similarities were intentional. The similarities could be unconscious yet intentional (there are unconscious intentions). But they could have been both unconscious and unintentional, because of the way a person's verbal repertoire is formed. Skinner's own plagiarism was infinitely more serious (see my paper in BEHAVIORISM, Spring, 1976). Skinner was voted by American psychology department chairpersons as the most influential living psychologist and, along with Sigmund Freud, one of the two most influential psychologists of all time. A survey showed that his world-wide reputation exceeded the combined reputation of the thirty or so Nobel prize winners in the Boston area. It was based on his position of 'radical behaviorism' which he defined in terms of his opposition to what he called 'mentalism' and Freud, of course, is the great mentalist. For his position to be viable, he had to provide an account of the so-called 'higher mental processes' such as language, which he did in 'Verbal Behavior'. By showing that his account of language was simply a refinement of the work of Freud, my paper in BEHAVIORISM eliminated any basic distinction between his position and Freud's and the basis for his claim to being a great and original thinker. In a question and answer session with thousands of his followers who packed the grand ballroom of the Hilton hotel in Chicago in May, 1977, he was very angrily denounced by his own followers, such as by one who stood up, livid with rage, shouting, referring to my paper and its implications ("SATISH CHANDRA HAS SHOWN..."), for the fraud he had perpetrated on them and the world; his world-wide reputation and appearance on TIME magazine's cover, etc., were due to the fundamental importance of the basic nature of human beings, for prescriptions on how they should live and be educated and governed, issues of freedom, etc., of whether they are machines or have a mind or soul and how they function. Skinner acknowledged "similarities" between him and Freud shown by "Chandra" in "BEHAVIORISM", but had no response beyond first emphatically and aggressively saying "Or Jesus Christ! Or B. F. Skinner!" in the same breath, then minimizing the importance of such matters by appealing to the general state of ethics and what is acceptable in academia with a light-hearted "what--Miller wrote it, Gallanter takes credit for it, Pribram believes it!" (these were co-authors of a book in cognitive psychology). Upto then, Skinner had had his critics such as Chomsky of M.I.T. but had, correctly, maintained that Chomsky's review of 'Verbal Behavior' was based on very poor scholarship and a misunderstanding of his position. He could not say that about my paper in BEHAVIORISM, the principal vehicle for theoretical work in radical behaviorism, whose editor called me with profound emotion about a day after he received it and wrote to me "Heartiest congratulations on what I regard to be a major contribution to work in the field". From Germany alone, more than two dozen psychologists wrote me requesting reprints, besides every behaviorist in the United States. That paper was effective in a way that Chomsky's was not and killed behaviorism ( the journal's name has been changed to 'Behavior and Philosophy'). Skinner himself wrote to me (see excerpts from his letter on my web page: Psychotherapy - eBoard ) about that paper, before the above session with his followers, "...want to tell you, while the spell is on me, how much I admire what you have done. You have made a much more courageous use of the autoclitic and the atomic operant than I did, with breath-taking results. Seldom have I read a paper that seemed to me to contain so much that was new and forward-moving...", etc. But after the above session with his followers, his behavior was very different (see the letter sequence below).

Verbal behavior is a far more complicated matter than either Skinner or Freud (or cognitive psychology) provide for. For example, person A can show induction from person B's verbal behavior without ever coming into contact (as conventionally understood) with person B's verbal behavior. The Harvard sophomore, though, had repeated, extended contact with the other author's books. In an example (Boston Globe, April 24 '06, Internet) both authors refer to "170 specialty stores". This puts a question mark on intentional plagiarizing, because an intentional plagiarizer would have changed the number to something other than 170.

Satish Chandra
------END QUOTE-----
[From B. F. Skinner's Plagiarism ]

And this is what the Indian government has been doing to this scientist:-

------START QUOTE------
India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved ... .
------END QUOTE-------

For more about this scientist's work and what the Indian government has been doing to this scientist, see 'This Is What The Jews, Americans and RAW have Been Doing' :
This is What the Jews & Americans Have Been Doing ,


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> Recent Modi Rallies have made a great impact , we will see if it works out but it may be difficult but definitely winnable



I think another rally by Modi should be conducted there. Arun Jaitley is important and urban /sub-urban Amritsaris should be made to realize this!!
They need to be told that - By winning Captain Amarinder Singh, they will win nothing but by losing Arun Jaitley, they will lose a hope!! So its time for - Vote for Arun Jaitley!!


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> I think another rally by Modi should be conducted there. Arun Jaitley is important and urban /sub-urban Amritsaris should be made to realize this!!
> They need to be told that - By winning Captain Amarinder Singh, they will win nothing but by losing Arun Jaitley, they will lose a hope!! So its time for - Vote for Arun Jaitley!!



Its literally a 1 man show for BJP , Modi is literally going everywhere .. He needs to relax after May-16nth for a few days


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> Its literally a 1 man show for BJP , Modi is literally going everywhere .. He needs to relax after May-16nth for a few days



But after election, he needs a team!! His becoming PM is now a forgone conclusion, now he need to seat important members in his team!! Arun Jaitley is going to be a key one!! It's shameful that for a clean person like AJ, BJP is forced to put so much efforts. All the blames goes to Badals!!


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> But after election, he needs a team!! His becoming PM is now a forgone conclusion, now he need to seat important members in his team!! Arun Jaitley is going to be a key one!! It's shameful that for a clean person like AJ, BJP is forced to put so much efforts. All blame goes to Badals!!



AJ will be part of the team weather he wins or not , and he will win most likely ..


----------



## Dem!god

So this was the scene at Amethi today. Heartening to see the excitement on the faces of the AAP workers.

But why does the guy in the centre look a bit like some lost cousin of Mr Vishwas ? Can we have some match fixing expert from BCCI investigate this please ? 
Guess the photo is enough evidence to get them started!

Nevertheless, our heartiest wishes to the A and B teams of Congress on this reunion.

via ShankhNaad


----------



## onu1886

NKVD said:


> Arei ye aajtak waale kya khulsaa karne waale 9:58 Pm
> @jha @Sidak @GreenFoe


@NKVD kya khulasa hua?


----------



## Proud Hindu

onu1886 said:


> @NKVD kya khulasa hua?



bihar blast ke terrorist ka video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Proud Hindu said:


> bihar blast ke terrorist ka video


isme NaMo ke baare kya dikhaya?


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460096483895701504

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Kaal123 said:


> Bharatiya Janata Party is a Goonda Party which chases a Goonda (Modi) instead of worshipping this Avatar who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below); it must be destroyed. Regarding the BJP president’s statement about not changing the “no first use” of nuclear weapons: what these Goondas (including Goondas like K. Subrahmanyam; see ‘Offer to Me by CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam‘: HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom ) working for the CIA say does not matter, only what Satish Chandra says matters. I have made abundantly clear India’s plans (see below) for the first use of nuclear weapons against the United States without itself suffering a single casualty. And see what I have said below about the Goonda M. K. Gandhi.
> (April 9 ‘14) Azam Khan says India’s Muslim soldiers won the Kargil war for India. I have said for years that the Kargil war was started by Pakistan’s army chief Musharraf on the CIA’s orders to make Vajpayee win the election that was pending after he had lost a vote of confidence as prime minister; that Hindu-Muslim conflict before 1947 was created and managed by the Intelligence Bureau leading to the partition of the country and its Indian and Pakistani successors (RAW & ISI which cooperated in the Kargil war & terror attacks such as the November 26, 2008 attack on Mumbai, etc.) continue to do so after 1947.
> (April 4-6 ‘14) The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter; only nuclear weapons matter -- to simultaneously destroy Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. In a letter dated July 27, 1982 to Indira Gandhi as prime minister I referred to an act, by American Jews, that was “the equivalent of an annihilatory nuclear first strike on India”. In her reply dated July 29, 1982 she wrote “Dear Mr. Chandra, I have received your letter dated July 27, 1982 and am passing it on to my Principal Secretary to deal with it. Sincerely, Indira Gandhi”. In December, 1982 I wrote to her “There was sudden, terminal, overwhelming violence against me during a seminar at Harvard University and rather similar occurrences earlier… India can expect sudden, annihilatory violence … with nuclear weapons … against its population … unless it can mount a decisively superior force to stop it”. Following my advice, India’s strategic program, including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and the Centre for Advanced Technology, was started to give India victory in a nuclear war with the United States and because of my influence on her, Indira Gandhi as prime minister was assassinated by CIA-RAW and later when Rajiv Gandhi realized the truth of what I had written to her after the American invasion of Iraq which was the first Gulf War, he was also assassinated by CIA-RAW. In the past few years, I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace nuclear warheads in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities and India is now in a position to destroy the United States without being destroyed. In fact, India is in a position now to destroy the United States without itself suffering a single casualty by triggering its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. Note that Vajpayee could not have done that because of his relationship with the CIA which brought and kept him in office. The same is the case with all other Indian politicians because of their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me which the CIA can threaten to expose.
> This is what I said when asked if India is just a pawn. “Yes, it is a pawn, a slave, a society suffering from mass-psychosis. Despite the recent revelations about M. K. Gandhi being a homosexual who reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, who engaged in a fake 'freedom struggle" with the British managed by the Intelligence Bureau, the entire Indian government went to his memorial on his death anniversary this January 30, 2012 to pay tribute. India is a very sick society. (I had urged that all his portraits in government offices, etc. be burned). … By saying that India is suffering from mass-psychosis, I am being generous and kind of giving it the excuse of being ill (of the several hats I wear, I am also a mental health professional) but a country of 1.2 billion people being so terrified of much smaller numbers of people from half way around the world cannot really be excused. … ” (see RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ).
> (The above is about one-fifth of my comment; the full comment can be found at IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom ).
> -------END OF COMMENT-------
> ------START OF ‘WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT RAW‘--------
> (August 26, 2008) WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT RAW
> I have written (for example in my article titled ‘India’s Technological and Economic Emancipation’ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' : nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom ) about the continued control of Indian intelligence agencies by British and later American intelligence agencies after 1947. India’s Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) was split off from the Intelligence Bureau which had continued after 1947 to be loyal to the British. Later the Americans supplanted the British and RAW functions as a branch of the CIA against India. As part of this relationship, CIA-RAW exercises extensive control over the Indian media and, among its various activities, engages in sabotage of indigenous research and development to keep India dependent on other countries for defence and other equipment (the nuclear deal is just another CIA-RAW operation of that kind, though of a scope and with consequences far graver than any such operation till now).
> An example of this is a Bharat-Rakshak discussion thread about a black box installed by the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) in the indigenously developed Arjun tank that documented the sabotage of its engines during trials by the Army; such sabotage has been the basis of the Army's rejection, on RAW's prompting, of the Arjun tank in favour of imports (as I said in the above article, India‘s Army is the collaborator Army that helped the British rule India and, even after Independence, all its regiments and units have retained their former identities and regularly celebrate the anniversaries of their founding by the British). A CIA-RAW operative, who serves as a moderator on Bharat-Rakshak and controls the forum, recently locked away this discussion thread so that numerous posts that had appeared documenting the sabotage of the Arjun tank were covered up. The major metropolitan newspapers, on most of which CIA-RAW exercises extensive control, have made no mention of the black box -- which was like the flight data recorder in aircraft -- installed by DRDO in Arjun tanks and the shocking findings about the sabotage even though a report on this was provided to them by the Indo Asian News Service (IANS).
> There is across the board sabotage by various means by CIA-RAW to keep India down technologically, economically and militarily. RAW's grip over India is comparable to the old KGB's grip over the Soviet Union, with the difference that whereas the KGB worked for the good of the Soviet Union, except toward the end, RAW has always worked for its imperialist paymasters. The role of politicians in governing India is insignificant compared to that of CIA-RAW but RAW has no place in the public's consciousness or in discussions of public affairs in India.
> An important point about the sabotage of Arjun is that people on the Arjun discussion thread on Bharat-Rakshak were aghast at the Army's behavior and calling for Army brass being tried for treason, etc. but it will be a mistake to stop with the Army; it is RAW which is behind such sabotage not just of Arjun but of India's interests, technological, economic and other, in a lot of areas. RAW has operatives in the Army at various levels but it is necessary to go to the root of the problem. RAW has to be destroyed and I have suggested that a brand new external intelligence agency be formed with the help of military intelligence (RAW is supposed to be India's external intelligence agency but at least 90% of its activities are within India, against India).
> The destruction of RAW does not mean simply disbanding the agency and letting its employees continue their service to the CIA through other organisations, old or new, or in other roles. It is a mammoth agency with just the number of joint secretaries in the hundreds. It is India’s real ‘government’ and the politicians and civil servants largely obey its dictates. It puts the words in the mouths of cabinet ministers, etc., and determines most policies that are, erroneously, attributed to them. Any one, even a prime minister, whom CIA-RAW considers inconvenient is eliminated, if necessary by death, as I have said regarding the deaths of Prime Minister Indira Gandhi and, later, Rajiv Gandhi in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over US' on blogspot ( nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom )which can be found by doing a Google search with the title.
> Over the past many years, I have shown how almost all terrorist incidents in India since 1983 have been carried out by outfits controlled by the CIA either directly or through intelligence agencies in the region, including India’s RAW. The Jain Commision of Inquiry, which went into Rajiv Gandhi’s death, acknowledged that the LTTE, which carried out his assassination, was created and controlled by RAW. It was an open secret that MQM, in Pakistan’s Sindh province, when it was known as a terrorist organization, was a creation of RAW. But the same is true of many terrorist outfits that operate in India.
> Another example of RAW’s multifarious activities, that I have described in press releases, articles and letters to the press since 1987, is its spreading heroin addiction and AIDS first in India’s Northeast then elsewhere to provide the United States with a population to use as guinea pigs for AIDS vaccine development, after the CIA was assigned the task of roping in a population for this purpose. I have described how both Rajiv Gandhi (after being blackmailed with threats of exposure of the Bofors and HDW kickbacks by Swedish and German media at the CIA‘s instigation) and Vajpayee cooperated in this. But terrorism, etc., are the least of its activities; I mentioned those only because the existence of terrorism is publicly known. Its sabotage of India’s research and development activities, of which the sabotage of the Arjun tank is just one example, is among the deadliest of its activities.
> The nuclear deal and its various aspects -- replacing indigenous production of uranium and reactors with imports, the capping, rollback and elimination of India’s nuclear weapons program, media control and buying up politicians, scientists, etc. for this purpose -- is just the largest and deadliest of such activities, leaving out the 24-hour satellite surveillance and all the crimes, at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year for the past 31 years, against India’s greatest scientist, described in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘. The point is that all the tens of thousands of RAW employees are guilty of the gravest treason and deserve the death penalty. So do all those -- politicians, civil servants and others -- who are willing collaborators of CIA-RAW.
> Satish Chandra
> ---------END OF ‘WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT RAW’ --------
> The following are the first few paragraphs of ‘Indian Air Force Pilots’ Murder’ (IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom) :-
> November 18, 2011: When I say the new Chief of Air Staff, N. A. K. Browne, is a CIA-RAW man, I mean he literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in crimes against India. More than a thousand Indian Air Force aircraft have crashed since 1970, the vast majority of the crashes caused by microwaves from U. S. satellites. In his first week in office as Chief of Air Staff, Browne caused two Indian Air Force fighter planes to crash with microwaves from satellites, to give a boost to his bid to buy worse than worthless foreign aircraft for several tens of billions of dollars of which he will get a hefty cut along with the Defence Minister and the Italian woman who gets the largest cut.
> I said on October 11 '11 ( GaddafiCrimeDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the 'suicide' of the chief test pilot Baldev Singh was murder, to facilitate the claim of the fraudulent 'delay' in inducting the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft, being used to justify the worse than worthless purchase abroad. India builds Sukhoi-30 MKI aircraft from raw materials; why do you need to buy fighter aircraft from abroad? [At this, A. K. Antony said on November 23 '11 that the Sukhoi-30 MKI assembly line can only make 16 aircraft per year. Why couldn't you set up another assembly line? As soon as I asked this question, the report in Deccan Herald was changed by RAW to eliminate the reference to assembly line limitation and a reference to a Sukhoi-30MKI crash in April '11 -- its first ever -- was inserted instead, having him say that the Indian Air Force will continue to use the Sukhoi-30MKI despite the crash along with the new aircraft to be bought from abroad and the Light Combat aircraft. The Sukhoi crash on Dec. 13 '11 has been caused 2 days ahead of the purchase decision as the purchase was made impossible by my opposition to it.]
> N. A. K. Browne, A. K. Antony and the Italian woman should be booked for the murder of Baldev Singh along with the head of RAW. All former heads of RAW should be booked for the murders of hundreds of Indian Air Force pilots.
> When Atal Behari Vajpayee was prime minister, he had once gone to Bombay and spoken to the stock exchange about applying my proposal about money -- referred to below -- to India's economy, after which he had to abort his flight back to Delhi for fear his plane will crash. The murders of several politicians by air crash have been accomplished by microwaves from satellites. A recent example was the murder of the Andhra Pradesh chief minister by air crash. In my blog I have described how Indira Gandhi when prime minister in 1980 went to her kitchen with the then U. S. Vice President and former CIA Director, George Herbert Walker Bush, to arrange for the murder by air crash of her son Sanjay Gandhi who had taken to slapping her in the presence of others under my influence and the then CIA Director, Frank Carlucci, publicly claimed credit for that air crash via a letter that appeared in National Review.
> November 17, 2011: Integrated Circuit chips made in the United States are required to provide for access to the United States National Security Agency so it can monitor and take control of their operations at will. Components and electronic equipment from the United States should be absolutely "haram"; far from lamenting 'technology denial', equipment from the United States should be rejected even if it is offered on a platter and free of charge as I have said. India's bought-up Defence, Atomic Energy, Space and other officials deliberately close their eyes to this threat. This also applies to U. S.- made civilian aircraft, for example. There are two hundred thousand Indian engineers and scientists working in Research & Development for foreign companies in India but instead of putting its money in Research & Development ( in my letter dated January 5, 2004 to the press -- see my blog -- I had suggested one million Research & Development workers in India in government-sponsored projects), India's CIA-RAW government buys foreign equipment in all fields to keep India poor, weak and enslaved. India's government lends hundreds of billions of dollars to the U. S. government in exchange for worthless U. S. paper but seeks foreign investment and World Bank loans for projects in India, giving ownership and control of India to India's enemies, despite the unlimited capital available to India by simply printing the money; see 'How India's Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year Or More' in my blog; as is described there, the United States has been applying my proposal about money by stealth and now also openly but Manmohan Singh refuses to do so because this bugger -- a CIA appointee -- does what serves the United States', not India's, interests.
> I had asked the Indian Army to arrest the top one thousand or so officers of RAW. It has not done so. But, as I have said, India's nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra. He does not need India's conventional forces or the rest of the government and citizenry to defend India which requires the destruction of RAW which will be done by nuclear means, that is, the simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them by special forces, if there is any retaliation.
> I am India's expert in strategic defence, the father of India's strategic program including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program and the world's greatest scientist (my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions); for more on the subject above see 'What You Should Know About RAW' (reproduced above) in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U. S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title.
> 
> Satish Chandra
> (April 19-21 ‘14) I had posted the following comment on outlookindiaDOTcom editor Vinod Mehta’s column ‘Delhi Diary’ last night. This morning I found it had disappeared. I reposted it. Less than an hour later I found it had disappeared again. As I prepared to post it again, my 59 minutes old comment appeared at the top, above about a 2-minute old comment by someone else, restored by CIA-RAW because of my reference in the comment to being suppressed on orders of the CIA. (In comments via the Facebook commenting tool, the most recent comment appears on top). This is a small example of hundreds of thousands of acts -- large and small -- of suppressing me that CIA-RAW have committed over the past 37 years. No matter which party or individual forms the government, it is the CIA which is India’s permanent ruler which all parties and government officials obey; see my ‘What You Should Know About RAW’ (WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom ) included in this blog below. The officials include not just civilian officials such as the prime minister and cabinet members such as Kapil Sibal but India’s service chiefs such as the current army chief Bikram Singh and recently retired air force chief N. A. K. Browne who literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to make Indian Air Force aircraft crash using microwave signals from U.S. satellites and he can continue to do so sitting in the Indian embassy in Finland (see ‘Indian Air Force Pilots’ Murder’ : IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Nehru admitted to U.S. ambassador Galbraith that he was a lifelong British agent, Indira and Rajiv worked for the CIA as I know first hand from their direct participation in the CIA’s crimes against me and so do all Indian politicians.
> (April 17-19 ‘14) The voter turn-out in Bangalore was 35% (itself inflated from the actual figure) and the high turn-out in the rest of India was electronically fabricated using microwave signals from satellites (see IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) though the actual turn-out was a half or a third or a quarter of the figures given out. CIA-RAW will assign these fabricated votes to whomever they choose. CIA-RAW began fabricating the high turn-out figures to counter my “The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter” after media reports of very low turn-outs late on April 7 -- the first day of polling. Say NO to elections and Goondas like Modi and Sonia-Rahul; smash and destroy electronic voting machines; demand rule by “insanely handsome” Avatar of Shiva, Satish Chandra, being suppressed on orders of the CIA, who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below).
> (April 15 ‘14) Bharatiya Janata Party is a Goonda Party which chases a Goonda (Modi) instead of worshipping this Avatar who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below); it must be destroyed. Regarding the BJP president’s statement about not changing the “no first use” of nuclear weapons: what these Goondas (including Goondas like K. Subrahmanyam; see ‘Offer to Me by CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam‘: HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom ) working for the CIA say does not matter, only what Satish Chandra says matters. I have made abundantly clear India’s plans (see below) for the first use of nuclear weapons against the United States without itself suffering a single casualty. And see what I have said below about the Goonda M. K. Gandhi.
> (April 9 ‘14) Azam Khan says India’s Muslim soldiers won the Kargil war for India. I have said for years that the Kargil war was started by Pakistan’s army chief Musharraf on the CIA’s orders to make Vajpayee win the election that was pending after he had lost a vote of confidence as prime minister; that Hindu-Muslim conflict before 1947 was created and managed by the Intelligence Bureau leading to the partition of the country and its Indian and Pakistani successors (RAW, ISI which cooperated in the Kargil war, terror attacks such as the November 26, 2008 attack on Mumbai, etc.) continue to do so after 1947.
> (April 4-6 ‘14) The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter; only nuclear weapons matter -- to simultaneously destroy Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. In a letter dated July 27, 1982 to Indira Gandhi as prime minister I referred to an act, by American Jews, that was “the equivalent of an annihilatory nuclear first strike on India”. In her reply dated July 29, 1982 she wrote “Dear Mr. Chandra, I have received your letter dated July 27, 1982 and am passing it on to my Principal Secretary to deal with it. Sincerely, Indira Gandhi”. In December, 1982 I wrote to her “There was sudden, terminal, overwhelming violence against me during a seminar at Harvard University and rather similar occurrences earlier… India can expect sudden, annihilatory violence … with nuclear weapons … against its population … unless it can mount a decisively superior force to stop it”. Following my advice, India’s strategic program, including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and the Centre for Advanced Technology, was started to give India victory in a nuclear war with the United States and because of my influence on her, Indira Gandhi as prime minister was assassinated by CIA-RAW and later when Rajiv Gandhi realized the truth of what I had written to her after the American invasion of Iraq which was the first Gulf War, he was also assassinated by CIA-RAW. In the past few years, I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace nuclear warheads in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities and India is now in a position to destroy the United States without being destroyed. In fact, India is in a position now to destroy the United States without itself suffering a single casualty by triggering its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. Note that Vajpayee could not have done that because of his relationship with the CIA which brought and kept him in office. The same is the case with all other Indian politicians because of their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me which the CIA can threaten to expose..
> (April 1 ‘14) Found that my comment on Hindustan Times story titled “BJP pits Smriti against Rahul, fields SC lawyer to fight Sonia” is marked “This comment was deleted”. Under my comment is a response, posted a little before 4 AM Toronto time, April 1 ’14, from “RAW-23451” saying “Are you mad or what, you incorrigible. Can you please stop telling this shit? What do you want actually? Some nuclear war in which billions of people will die chanting “Satish babu ki jai ho” or some position in the government with a department in “Ministry of dumbheads”?
> You are just a crazy and mad person and inventing your own rubbish theories”. Clicking on “RAW-23451” shows this person has made just one post; this user name was created just to post this response to my comment which has been deleted by CIA-RAW. All comments and replies have under them buttons to “reply“ or “share“ but this post by “RAW-23451” has a “share” button but no “reply” button under it. When I saved the page on my computer desktop, the reply by “RAW-23451” does not appear on the saved page. When about 9: 50 AM Toronto time I tried to post on Hindustan Times, I got “We are unable to post your comment because you have been blocked by Hindustan Times” but it is not Hindustan Times but CIA-RAW which has blocked me from this and almost all Indian and other media organs.
> This is what I said when asked if India is just a pawn. “Yes, it is a pawn, a slave, a society suffering from mass-psychosis. Despite the recent revelations about M. K. Gandhi being a homosexual who reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, who engaged in a fake 'freedom struggle" with the British managed by the Intelligence Bureau, the entire Indian government went to his memorial on his death anniversary this January 30, 2012 to pay tribute. India is a very sick society. (I had urged that all his portraits in government offices, etc. be burned). … By saying that India is suffering from mass-psychosis, I am being generous and kind of giving it the excuse of being ill (of the several hats I wear, I am also a mental health professional) but a country of 1.2 billion people being so terrified of much smaller numbers of people from half way around the world cannot really be excused. … ” (see RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ).
> 
> (March 31 '14) After I started posting the following version of my comment, a RAW operative, using the name ziziphus via Disqus commenting tool on Hindustan Times, at about 2:15 am Toronto time on March 31 ‘14, posted the following response to my comment: “muh bund karne ka kitna logey boss?” (How much do you want to keep your mouth shut?) :-
> --------START OF COMMENT--------
> CIA-RAW keep deleting and blocking the following comment from Indian and other media; save this on your computer and pass it on:-
> (March 29 ‘14) The British killed (by gun and sword, not famine) over ten million Indians in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar yet a survey by the British Council out this week showed that 75% of Indians have a positive opinion of the British. Pakistanis are just as much firangi-lovers as Indians. Indians are a slave race and the same inferior slave blood runs through the veins of Pakistanis. I have written: "Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that.
> A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them).
> I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches".
> Satish Chandra is an avatar of Shiva.
> (March 28 ‘14) The crash of an Indian Air Force Super Hercules today was caused by the United States with microwave signals from satellites to neutralize what I have written about the sinking of the Indian Navy’s Sindhurakshak submarine and hundreds of fighter aircraft crashes having been caused by the United States with microwave signals from satellites to make India switch from Russian to American equipment. On January 20 ‘14 I wrote: “Regarding the “successful” test of the Agni IV missile today: I have been saying for many years (see IndianAirFircePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the United States can control the operations of digital circuitry in any equipment, even if it is not connected to the outside world via the Internet, etc., by using microwave signals from satellites. Now others have also started saying that (“NSA can spy on offline computers wirelessly, says security expert”, CBS News, Dec 30 2013). The United States can make India’s missiles crash whenever it wants to. India’s only defence is exploding the nuclear warheads I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation”.
> (Feb 14- March 27 ‘14) Regarding four Indian Mujahideen terrorists planning attacks during Indian elections being arrested: all such terror strikes are planned by CIA-RAW; see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . Indian Mujahideen are totally a creation of RAW just as the LTTE was totally a creation of RAW as was acknowledged by the commission of inquiry that went into Rajiv’s assassination by the LTTE.
> Regarding the Shankaracharyas objecting to the chanting of ‘Har Har Modi’ : you can only chant Har Har Satish Chandra because Satish Chandra is an Avatar of Shiva.
> A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). When I was only about 13, someone slipped a devotional poem addressed to me as to a divine being under my door. A few weeks ago some Ukrainian women referred to me as being “insanely handsome” and an Indian woman in 1977 said her friend -- a married Bengali woman -- thought I was extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemely handsome but there is a lot more to an Avatar than handsomeness. Send your prayers and hymns in praise of Satish Chandra to satchandrag AT gmail and money offerings via PayPal to the same. (Note: CIA-RAW often block my mail and E-mails). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).
> The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S.; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions." One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately by destroying Washington and New York simultaneously with RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation; his proposal about money will make India the most prosperous nation in the world within about ten years but it will be militarily dominant immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York and will be able to dictate in economic matters also immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York such as by having Americans work as slave labor for India -- although the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S. will take precedence over having Americans work as slave labor; I have shown that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the U.S. and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the U.S., not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom .With its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities, India has the means right now to make all U.S. presidents -- past and present -- present themselves in India to be whipped and hanged, by warning that Washington and New York will be destroyed if the U.S. fails to obey and additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation. Filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the Commerce and Industry Minister and the Foreign Minister insist on putting “the extremely valuable partnership” with the United States above all else; they have a partnership with the United States in raping Mother India -- they pull apart and hold open the entrances to the cavities of Mother India which the United States then rapes. They deserve death even more than Ratan Tata about whom I wrote: “Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved”. I have described -- IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom -- the war waged with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years against the only Indian who is an obstacle to the Americans’ rape of India.
> Arun Jaitley, “with five families of relatives to visit between Washington and New York”, has no business being an Indian legislator. On having his son hired by the Washington Post, becoming a servant of India’s enemies, Shashi Tharoor tweeted himself a “very proud father” but was not thrown out of the Cabinet for this. The deaths of Rajiv and Indira did not matter, only the crimes against Satish Chandra matter. Both participated in the CIA’s crimes against me and both were killed by CIA-RAW because of my influence on them. I was the target in killing them; they themselves did not matter. Nehru was a lifelong British agent, Indira and Rajiv worked for the CIA and so do all Indian politicians and filthy criminals of the media, deserving to be machine-gunned and bulldozed into trenches, or the top dozen or so stories in the Indian media on any given day will be about Satish Chandra. To avoid being killed by CIA-RAW, Rajiv’s son now (on Feb 26 ‘14) made an incredibly stupid and treasonous statement “What superpower? I will rather make a woman safe in a bus” to show to CIA-RAW that he is NOT under my influence and will not entertain any thought of making India a superpower and will keep India poor, weak and enslaved. Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. After my reference to Advani as Home Minister being forced, with the threat of being prosecuted for Babri Masjid demolition, to visit CIA headquarters and make the Home Ministry participate in the CIA’s crimes against me, CIA-RAW threatened Modi with prosecution for the killing of Muslims in 2002 and so today (Feb 27 ‘14) “Modi signals shift in favour of big retail”, that is Walmart, etc., reversing the BJP’s stand -- while acknowledging this will harm him politically -- and urging Indians to embrace foreign ownership and control of India and other BJP politicians, such as Arun Jaitley, have joined in this treasonous deal with CIA-RAW; CIA-RAW dictates -- with the threat of killing in the case of Rajiv’s son and threat of prosecution in the case of Modi -- what Indian politicians do and say, not India’s or the politicians’ own interests. P. Chidambaram should be whipped and hanged for speaking positively about Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist and greatest Indian of all time was publicly tortured for being an Indian. The Italian woman and son should be whipped and hanged for participating in crimes against him with the help of the CIA’s 24-hour satellite surveillance of him for the past 37 years. Arvind Kejriwal and Mamata Banerjee should be whipped and hanged for associating with CIA-RAW agent Hazare, a follower of M. K. Gandhi who was a lifelong British agent and a homosexual who wrote to his white master “How completely you have taken possession of my body; it is slavery with a vengeance”. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive. Filthy niggers Manmohan Singh, P. Chidambaram and Raghuram Rajan made India a beggar and slave at the G-20 urging “advanced nations, like the US, to take heed of countries vulnerable to the stimulus withdrawal” and “advanced nations must recognise the impact of their monetary policy decisions on other economies and "be prepared to act if things get out of kilter" “. Why? Because “The reduction in stimulus, known as tapering, may affect capital flows to emerging markets and impact their currencies”. Why do you want to give ownership and control of India to foreign enemies when India has all the investment capital it wants by simply printing the money which is what the U.S. is doing stealing my proposal about money -- see ‘How India’s Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year or More’ : HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom ? These filthy niggers Manmohan Singh and Raghuram Rajan must also be whipped and hanged along with filthy niggers Amartya Sen, Subramanian Swamy -- who were both brought to Harvard and one of them given a Nobel prize expressly to provide cover for the crimes against me -- and anyone else in public life you can think of. It is not too late to whip and hang filthy niggers Vajpayee and George Fernandes both of whom have been faking illness and an inability to speak to avoid answering questions about their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me. Nor is it too late to whip and hang filthy nigger Ram Jethmalani, who was also brought to Harvard to provide cover for crimes against me and rewarded with a half a million dollar per year law practice and filthy nigger L. K Advani who, while Home Minister, was brought, under pain of being prosecuted for the Babri Masjid demolition, to C.I.A. Headquarters to make India’s Home Ministry a participant in the C.I.A.’s crimes against me. Filthy nigger Kejriwal wants to provide a few services at lower rates but my proposal about money shows how to provide all goods and services free of charge to everyone. Filthy nigger M. Karunanidhi should be whipped and hanged; he was having Indian currency printed in China with the help of the Reserve Bank of India chief to provide some freebies to the people of Tamil Nadu as I described in my press releases but kept the crimes against me covered up otherwise everything could be provided free of charge to everyone in India. Filthy nigger Jayalalitha should be whipped and hanged for saying she has a vision for India but keeping quiet about the crimes against me because of which India will remain poor, weak and enslaved despite her vision. The filthy niggers that are India’s Supreme Court judges should be whipped and hanged for participating in CIA-RAW’s crimes against me and India by claiming to have lost the papers of a lawsuit I filed after duly acknowledging it as a front page lead report in New York’s News India-Times described two decades ago. I have described RAW’s trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food -- RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom -- and said that “The Jews' fondness for human flesh is far easier sated on Indians than on those around them. Thousands of missing children from India end up in Israeli kitchens and it costs them less than goat meat … When the Congress Party president and her son spent a number of days in Switzerland recently [in 2011] taking care of their black money there, they were told in no uncertain terms by the Jewish bankers that their ability to keep their black money hidden depended on the continuation of the trafficking of Indians for food. Both the Congress Party president and her son had to partake of such food with their bankers to seal the agreement”. I have also described the torture and killing of the children so their skins can be made into shoes and handbags. The above state of affairs cannot be changed except by India’s nuclear forces simultaneously destroying Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block which they must do without delay, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. It is important for Pakistan’s media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in New Delhi were caused by Pakistan and for Russian media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in Washington and New York were caused by Russia. Regardless of what Pakistan and Russia do, India’s nuclear forces are putting India in grave danger and committing suicide by not obeying Satish Chandra and triggering the warheads. Russia and the U.S. can destroy the other but will be destroyed in return but India can destroy the U.S. without being destroyed.
> IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
> --------END OF COMMENT--------
> 
> 
> (Feb 14 ‘14) Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive.
> (Feb 3 ‘14) India’s government and political parties know that -- thanks to Satish Chandra -- India has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters but they keep quiet about it and hide it because the public coming to know about it will mean Satish Chandra will be the ruler of India and they will get the death penalty they richly deserve and so they will get the death they deserve via the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block along with that of Washington and New York. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the United States and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the United States, not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . RAW carried out the murder of the student from the Northeast who had few external injuries to neutralize my reference to the genocidal intent of Americans toward India -- as it carried out the murder of Sunanda Pushkar who had few external injuries -- and staged several highly publicized gang rapes in India to neutralize my references to the Anglo-American rape of India.




@WebMaster either read the whole thing & give me a summary of it or BAN this spammer

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460097785497276416

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

@Sidak you have changed a lot!!!


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460099256393543680


arp2041 said:


> @Sidak you have changed a lot!!!



Kya hua?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> @Sidak you have changed a lot!!!



Its been a hot summer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaal123

*Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. After my reference to Advani as Home Minister being forced, with the threat of being prosecuted for Babri Masjid demolition, to visit CIA headquarters and make the Home Ministry participate in the CIA’s crimes against me, CIA-RAW threatened Modi with prosecution for the killing of Muslims in 2002 and so today (Feb 27 ‘14) “Modi signals shift in favour of big retail”, that is Walmart, etc., reversing the BJP’s stand -- while acknowledging this will harm him politically -- and urging Indians to embrace foreign ownership and control of India and other BJP politicians, such as Arun Jaitley, have joined in this treasonous deal with CIA-RAW; CIA-RAW dictates -- with the threat of killing in the case of Rajiv’s son and threat of prosecution in the case of Modi -- what Indian politicians do and say, not India’s or the politicians’ own interests. P. Chidambaram should be whipped and hanged for speaking positively about Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist and greatest Indian of all time was publicly tortured for being an Indian. The Italian woman and son should be whipped and hanged for participating in crimes against him with the help of the CIA’s 24-hour satellite surveillance of him for the past 37 years. Arvind Kejriwal and Mamata Banerjee should be whipped and hanged for associating with CIA-RAW agent Hazare, a follower of M. K. Gandhi who was a lifelong British agent and a homosexual who wrote to his white master “How completely you have taken possession of my body; it is slavery with a vengeance”. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive. Filthy niggers Manmohan Singh, P. Chidambaram and Raghuram Rajan made India a beggar and slave at the G-20 urging “advanced nations, like the US, to take heed of countries vulnerable to the stimulus withdrawal” and “advanced nations must recognise the impact of their monetary policy decisions on other economies and "be prepared to act if things get out of kilter" “. Why? Because “The reduction in stimulus, known as tapering, may affect capital flows to emerging markets and impact their currencies”. Why do you want to give ownership and control of India to foreign enemies when India has all the investment capital it wants by simply printing the money which is what the U.S. is doing stealing my proposal about money -- see ‘How India’s Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year or More’ : HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom ? These filthy niggers Manmohan Singh and Raghuram Rajan must also be whipped and hanged along with filthy niggers Amartya Sen, Subramanian Swamy -- who were both brought to Harvard and one of them given a Nobel prize expressly to provide cover for the crimes against me -- and anyone else in public life you can think of. It is not too late to whip and hang filthy niggers Vajpayee and George Fernandes both of whom have been faking illness and an inability to speak to avoid answering questions about their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me. Nor is it too late to whip and hang filthy nigger Ram Jethmalani, who was also brought to Harvard to provide cover for crimes against me and rewarded with a half a million dollar per year law practice and filthy nigger L. K Advani who, while Home Minister, was brought, under pain of being prosecuted for the Babri Masjid demolition, to C.I.A. Headquarters to make India’s Home Ministry a participant in the C.I.A.’s crimes against me. Filthy nigger Kejriwal wants to provide a few services at lower rates but my proposal about money shows how to provide all goods and services free of charge to everyone. Filthy nigger M. Karunanidhi should be whipped and hanged; he was having Indian currency printed in China with the help of the Reserve Bank of India chief to provide some freebies to the people of Tamil Nadu as I described in my press releases but kept the crimes against me covered up otherwise everything could be provided free of charge to everyone in India. Filthy nigger Jayalalitha should be whipped and hanged for saying she has a vision for India but keeping quiet about the crimes against me because of which India will remain poor, weak and enslaved despite her vision. The filthy niggers that are India’s Supreme Court judges should be whipped and hanged for participating in CIA-RAW’s crimes against me and India by claiming to have lost the papers of a lawsuit I filed after duly acknowledging it as a front page lead report in New York’s News India-Times described two decades ago. I have described RAW’s trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food -- RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom -- and said that “The Jews' fondness for human flesh is far easier sated on Indians than on those around them. Thousands of missing children from India end up in Israeli kitchens and it costs them less than goat meat … When the Congress Party president and her son spent a number of days in Switzerland recently [in 2011] taking care of their black money there, they were told in no uncertain terms by the Jewish bankers that their ability to keep their black money hidden depended on the continuation of the trafficking of Indians for food. Both the Congress Party president and her son had to partake of such food with their bankers to seal the agreement”. I have also described the torture and killing of the children so their skins can be made into shoes and handbags. The above state of affairs cannot be changed except by India’s nuclear forces simultaneously destroying Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block which they must do without delay, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. It is important for Pakistan’s media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in New Delhi were caused by Pakistan and for Russian media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in Washington and New York were caused by Russia. Regardless of what Pakistan and Russia do, India’s nuclear forces are putting India in grave danger and committing suicide by not obeying Satish Chandra and triggering the warheads. Russia and the U.S. can destroy the other but will be destroyed in return but India can destroy the U.S. without being destroyed.*
*IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom*
*--------END OF COMMENT--------*


*(Feb 14 ‘14) Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive.*
*(Feb 3 ‘14) India’s government and political parties know that -- thanks to Satish Chandra -- India has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters but they keep quiet about it and hide it because the public coming to know about it will mean Satish Chandra will be the ruler of India and they will get the death penalty they richly deserve and so they will get the death they deserve via the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block along with that of Washington and New York. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the United States and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the United States, not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . RAW carried out the murder of the student from the Northeast who had few external injuries to neutralize my reference to the genocidal intent of Americans toward India -- as it carried out the murder of Sunanda Pushkar who had few external injuries -- and staged several highly publicized gang rapes in India to neutralize my references to the Anglo-American rape of India.*
*(Feb 1 ‘14) In the same sentence in which I referred to arresting the American ambassador, I also said “Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria” which -- not the reference to arresting the U.S. ambassador -- caused the Americans to let the Indian diplomat go because, with its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, India can destroy these cities with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation and so already has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters.*
*(Jan 31 ‘14) I have shown that five thousand thermonuclear warheads of two hundred kilotons each targeted at the four thousand largest population centers of the United States -- the larger cities will have more than one warhead assigned to them -- will have a total yield of one thousand megatons, that is the combined yield of twenty of the fifty-megaton hydrogen bomb the Soviet Union once tested and these five thousand warheads will do a good job of destroying the United States (NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Once the cover up of the news and views of India’s leadership is lifted, the genocidal intent and behavior of the United States toward India will be clear.*
*(Jan 26 ‘14) Far from canceling military exercises with the United States, the traitors in New Delhi are going ahead with Malabar naval exercises and have invited Japan to join in. You do not hold exercises with a country you have to destroy coast-to-coast. The first step is the simultaneous destruction of Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block by India’s nuclear forces.*
*(Jan. 22 ‘14) RAW murdered Sunanda Pushkar on Manmohan Singh’s order: she said she took the “crimes” of Shashi Tharoor in IPL upon herself and she will not put up with it and was about to reveal the crimes which would have been a blow to the scandal-ridden UPA government and so RAW was ordered to murder her. The BJP is silent because of its former president (the fat guy) killing a young girl after raping her and every one covering it up like Sunanda Pushkar’s murder and everyone covering up the crimes of CIA-RAW, with the help of 24-satellite surveillance for the past 37 years, against Satish Chandra to keep India poor, weak and enslaved, to continue their rape of Mother India.*
*(Jan. 20 ‘14) Regarding the “successful” test of the Agni IV missile today: I have been saying for many years (see IndianAirFircePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the United States can control the operations of digital circuitry in any equipment, even if it is not connected to the outside world via the Internet, etc., by using microwave signals from satellites. Now others have also started saying that (“NSA can spy on offline computers wirelessly, says security expert”, CBS News, Dec 30 2013). The United States can make India’s missiles crash whenever it wants to. India’s only defence is exploding the nuclear warheads I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there any retaliation or sign of retaliation.*
*(Jan. 19 ‘14) India’s nuclear forces/ DRDO were going to carry out a test of the Agni IV missile on January 18 ‘14. After my reference below to Indians being inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, they did not carry out the test because I have said that neither Agni I nor Agni II or Agni III or Agni IV or Agni V make India dominant over the United States; only exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation, does. I have also said that missiles will be useful after dominance has been established. Late on January 18 ‘14 I sent a press release referring to the “filthy niggers of the media“, after which the Agni IV test was rescheduled for January 20 ’14. But missile tests must not become a substitute for exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York; without exploding those warheads, they will remain inferior Indian niggers and slaves of the white man. *
*CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA*
*Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that. *
*A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them). The British killed over ten million Indians (by gun and sword not famine) in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar and the killings continued right up to 1947 as seen in the example of a Sikh body guard riding in a jeep with the British viceroy gunning down any Indian, man woman or child, that came in view on either side of the road. For the slavery of present day Indians, see their behavior toward the greatest Indian of all time in the paragraph dated January 5 '14 below and for the CIA Director’s and K. Subrahmanyam’s offer to him of one crore rupees combined with threats, see HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom .*
*I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches.*
*(Jan 15 ‘14) “Lost Danish tourist thrashed, gang-raped and robbed in Delhi” is the top story about India, staged by RAW to defuse outrage in Indian media about the expelled U.S. diplomats’ comments about vegetarians committing rape, etc. just as the flurry of highly publicized gang rapes in India since December ‘12 have been staged by RAW to ‘neutralize’ my references to the Anglo-American rape of India. The male diplomat expelled from India had an army of almost 500 spies and goons working for him, not to mention the entire Delhi Police department which helped him “evacuate” the criminally accused husband of the maid from India, all of RAW with tens of thousands of employees, India’s prime minister and the rest of the government. Where is the reciprocity in all of this? India’s ambassador to the U.S. works for the CIA as did his father who was evacuated from India under the guise of his fake death. Where is the reciprocity of CIA-sponsored Rahul, Modi, Kejriwal vs. CIA-suppressed Satish Chandra?*
*(Jan 14 ‘14) WHY DID INDIRA GANDHI NEED BRITISH HELP WITH OPERATION BLUE STAR? : The British killed over ten million Indians in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar. Sikhs played a major role in these killings and afterwards as a Sikh body guard riding in a jeep with a British viceroy gunning down any Indian, man woman or child, who came in view on either side of the road, showed. Sikhs will fight bravely for India against Pakistan or China but never against the Anglo-Americans toward whom Sikhs hold their ultimate loyalty to this day. Indira Gandhi needed British “permission’ to move against the Sikhs because the British were the Sikhs’ lords and masters and the Nehru family were the designated rulers of India by virtue of Nehru’s continued loyalty to the British -- the same was the case for Vajpayee -- and what better way to get their permission than by having them help with the planning of Operation Blue Star? Sikhs are traitors to India and that is why until recently no Sikh was made an Army chief. A Sikh is now head of India’s nuclear forces which means India’s nuclear weapons are worthless if they have to be used against the Americans; see the heading of this press release repeated many dozens of times. Before this, a Christian was made head of India’s nuclear forces so that India’s nuclear weapons will be worthless against a white/Christian country such as the United States where India’s nuclear warheads are emplaced in Washington, New York and other cities. The only solution is for DRDO to have a means of triggering India’s nuclear warheads even if the heads of India’s nuclear forces are traitors.*
*(Jan 8 ‘14) A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).*
*(Jan 5 ‘14) CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA: The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions." *
*(Dec 28 ‘13) One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately.*
*(Dec 26 ‘13) With its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities, India has the means right now to make all U.S. presidents -- past and present -- present themselves in India to be whipped and hanged, by warning that Washington and New York will be destroyed if the U.S. fails to obey and additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation.*
*(Dec 21 ‘13) Filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the Commerce and Industry Minister and the Foreign Minister insist on putting “the extremely valuable partnership” with the United States above all else; they have a partnership with the United States in raping Mother India -- they pull apart and hold open the entrances to the cavities of Mother India which the United States then rapes. They deserve death even more than Ratan Tata about whom I wrote: “Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved”. I have described -- IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom -- the war waged with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years against the only Indian who is an obstacle to the Americans’ rape of India.*
*(Dec 20 ‘13) There was an arrest warrant, which was duly served on the American embassy, against Philip, the Indian “evacuated” from India by the United States on Dec 10 ‘13, as well as his wife -- as the Foreign Minister repeatedly said on television though a story today in the RAW organ Times of India cleverly omits mention of the warrant against the husband -- and the United States consular staff, which must have processed the visa and travel arrangements, must be arrested for the crime of helping an absconder to flee -- filthy niggers such as the Foreign Minister repeatedly referred to this as “visa fraud” but what matters is that this was a crime against Indian law which does not permit helping an absconder to flee -- and the entire consular staff can be arrested as suspects. The Indian government, which works for the United States, will try to avoid this. Ransacking one pizza outlet is not enough; all American businesses must be destroyed; as I have said below, Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.*
*(Dec 12 ‘13) Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved.*
*(DEC 3 ‘13) Filthy niggers such as Modi who hanker after U.S. visas want the pleasure of drinking water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets as do hundreds of thousands of Gujaratis running brothels (called motels but renting rooms by the hour for sex) and I.I.T. graduates -- I am one ( PsychotherapyDOTeBoardDOTcom ) -- given 1.3 crore packages before graduation by American companies so they can work for this most ferocious of India’s enemies with a mentality as filthy as the water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets they will be drinking. I have shown that both M. K. Gandhi and Nehru were sponsored by British intelligence. Kejriwal is sponsored by CIA-RAW because, like me, he is from I.I.T. Kharagpur but his fasts were not the CIA-enforced starvation up to 3 weeks at a time I have suffered, unlike me he has been promoted, not suppressed, in the media by CIA-RAW and, via electronic voting machines controlled by the CIA by microwave signals from satellites, he can even be made prime minister by CIA-RAW (added on Dec 11 ‘13: CIA-RAW showed its minute-by-minute management of Kejriwal by first sending him to meditate for 2 days after the voting because of my references to filthy mentality, above, and meditation then stopping the 19-minute recording of his interview with NDTV in the middle -- which it knew I was watching -- and adding a 3 minute segment at the end having him say he had gone away for 2 days because he was not feeling well, when it saw that sending him for meditation did not cut any ice with me and having his mother do an interview with NDTV pretending it was done while he was still away several days before it was broadcast with her saying he had gone away because he was not feeling well; this falsification of the time of the interview that can easily be established was a fraud in service of a larger crime -- CIA-RAW’s management of Kejriwal -- and can be used to put away and hang Kejriwal, NDTV, RAW and a lot of others for treason; after that the CIA had him included in a list of the world‘s greatest thinkers by Foreign Policy magazine though corruption and bribery are way down in the list of India‘s problems the biggest of which is CIA rule over India and its suppression of the greatest Indian of all time capable of making India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately; also, after I wrote the above about Kejriwal, a flood of stories in the media said that Nandan Nilekani -- also from an I.I.T. -- who, despite being worth well over a billion dollars from working for the Americans has become chairman of India‘s Unique Identification Card -- Aadhar card -- program which has entered into a contract with MongoDB which is part-funded by the CIA “to identify, adapt and deliver innovative technology solutions to support the missions of CIA and the broader US intelligence community” including “National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, Defense Intelligence Agency and Department of Homeland Security Science and Technology Directorate” -- Economic Times, Dec 3 ‘13 -- to bring India’s population under comprehensive American control as do numerous programs under the guise of homeland security etc. for which the U.S. National Security Agency chief recently spent about a week in India with a team of 17 -- what was he doing with a team of 17 for almost a week in India? -- will be the Congress party‘s prime ministerial candidate, nominated by the CIA which will be happy if any of its nominees -- Modi, Kejriwal or Nilekani -- becomes prime minister and, as is shown in the comments of the CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam to me, which can be found at HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom, the entire Indian government is simply a front for the CIA), though when I ran for Parliament from East Delhi in 1996, RAW changed the Returning Officer in mid-stream and instructed the civil servants who did the counting to register exactly one vote for me from each polling booth; when I mentioned this falsification of vote counts, Vajpayee had the BJP candidate, B. L. Sharma “Prem“, who won, resign his Lok Sabha seat but when Vajpayee became prime minister, Advani as Home Minister was sent to CIA headquarters -- or face prosecution for the Babri Masjid demolition which he undertook at Vajpayee’s suggestion who suggested it to Advani at the CIA’s suggestion -- and the Home Ministry and Intelligence Bureau began to participate, in addition to RAW, in the CIA’s crimes against me with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years. No one is allowed to be in public life in India unless sponsored by CIA-RAW. The Nehru family, Modi, Kejriwal -- all deserve death though they may not all be killed in the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block. The fecal bacteria from flush toilets in their drinking water form the essence of Americans. Avoid contact with Americans as you would with faeces. Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.*
*(Added on Dec 15 ‘13 : After what I wrote above about Nandan Nilekani, his candidacy for prime minister became untenable and CIA-RAW -- see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom -- decided to revive the candidacy of the Italian woman’s son by giving him credit for the Lok Pal bill for which it ordered Anna Hazare to support the government’s Lok Pak bill; as I have said, Hazare’s agitation was sponsored by CIA-RAW to keep India ‘Gandhian’ and so poor, weak and enslaved. If the Aam Admi Party were smart, they will see that CIA rule over India is an incomparably bigger problem than bribery and destroy the Congress and the BJP by publicizing their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India. But, as I have said, India’s nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra; he does not need India’s conventional forces or the rest of the government and citizenry to defend India).*
*(NOV 27 ‘13) I have repeatedly emphasized the ability of the United States National Security Agency (NSA) to make any digital system -- including all defence equipment from aircraft to submarines and missiles to nuclear power plants and anything else you can think of -- do whatever it wants with microwave signals from satellites, such as blowing up an Indian submarine recently and making about a thousand Indian Air Force aircraft crash (IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom). Two days ago I was filling out a form at a website and I got a screen saying you need to update your Adobe reader to view the document but the CIA, via NSA satellites, wouldn’t let me update the Adobe reader. I went to a commercial place that rents computers and got the same message though their computers already had the latest version of the Adobe reader. As soon as the owner of the place came to see why it was doing that, the CIA removed the problem without his doing anything. Then, after mailing the filled out form, as I tried to track it, I kept getting ‘There is no record of it in our system’, both on the telephone and on the Canada Post website, even two days after mailing it, though the tracking history, beginning with the acceptance of the item at the post office, is supposed to appear within minutes of the item being accepted at the post office. As I prepared to take it up with Canada Post, the CIA stopped making the item disappear and the tracking history, starting from acceptance of the item at the post office with date and time, appeared. These are tiny examples of what the CIA can do. Having India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York and not exploding them, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation, is absolutely suicidal. The CIA’s Indian proxies -- RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block -- have to be destroyed along with Washington and New York: filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the defence minister who chastised the Indian Navy recently for making the submarine blow up by not following due procedures -- not because he knew of any violation of procedure but simply to deny sabotage by the United States and justify holding anti-submarine warfare exercises with the U.S. (paragraph dated Nov 7 ’13 below) -- the finance minister who keeps giving away ownership and control of India to Americans though India has an unlimited amount of investment capital simply by printing the money so long as it is used for productive purposes -- which is what the Americans have been doing following my proposal about money-- and the innumerable riots, partition of the country and all around misery, including participation in the CIA’s crimes against me -- Kapil Sibal literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in crimes against me -- that the Intelligence Bureau/RAW and the rest of the Indian government is guilty of. No amount of time and effort spent on any weapon system or anything else will do India any good unless the only effective weapon India has against the United States -- exploding the nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation -- is used first.*
*(NOV 21 ‘13) A Jew, the first and only psychologist to be given a Nobel Prize in Economics -- about which I wrote (‘ How India’s Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year Or More’ : How IndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom) "When an American psychologist was given the Nobel Prize in Economics a couple of years ago, I pointed out that his work had not the millionth part of the significance my work has for Economics. ... " -- was given the United States’ highest civilian award, the Presidential Medal of Freedom, yesterday as was Bill Clinton about whom I wrote (HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom): “the firangis gave the Nobel prize in Economics to the mediocre Indian named Amartya Sen as a substitute for the Nobel prize for me since they would not let their crimes against me, committed in collaboration with India’s RAW and India’s prime ministers, be exposed. When Clinton, as president, held a White House conference on the “New Economy”, the “New Economy” was the economy that my proposal about money leads to; of all the dozens of Nobel prize winners in Economics, he invited Amartya Sen to the conference -- though Sen had absolutely nothing to do with the “New Economy” -- because he is their mediocre Indian substitute for the greatest Indian of all time they have been committing crimes against. When Amartya Sen was given the Nobel prize, Vajpayee left New Delhi for several days to avoid meeting him, because he knew Sen was the firangis’ dummy substitute to cover their crimes against me, but RAW kept Sen waiting in New Delhi several days till Vajpayee yielded and gave him all the honours CIA-RAW wanted him to receive as a substitute for me”. Obama, who gave the award to the Jew and Clinton, has continued to apply my proposal about money, like Clinton and George W. Bush, to the U.S. economy (see IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom) : “It is noteworthy that both the United States government and the Indian government had proceeded to implement my proposal about money, as I have described in letters dated August 1, 2001, September 6, 2001 and April 13, 2001 (also letters about stock market manipulation by the U.S. Treasury Department by pumping money into the stock market; Bush made a trip through an underground tunnel from the White House to the Treasury Department to see the set up created for such manipulation) that appeared in the American online newspaper thecurrentonline; they can be found at SatishChandraInTheCurrentonlineDOTblogspotDOTcom . The Vajpayee government set up a separate Cabinet Committee on Economic Strategy for the purpose of stealing my proposal about money. When I pointed out that they were trying to STEAL my proposal about money, they stopped implementing it. The U.S. Federal Reserve has been buying more than a trillion dollars of U.S. Treasury bonds every year -- another way of applying my proposal about money. The DMK government in Tamil Nadu was having Indian currency printed in China with the connivance of the head of the Reserve Bank of India, given to A. Raja as bribes and used to give freebies to the people of Tamil Nadu -- its way of applying my proposal about money since the Central government would not apply it to India as a whole”. Rather, the Indian government is letting the U.S. take ownership and control of India by simply printing money.*
*So long as I keep writing, CIA-RAW can manage things because it controls the media, government, all political parties and the general public. What it cannot manage is the explosion of emplaced nuclear warheads in Washington and New York. Fearing that India’s nuclear forces were about to explode the emplaced nuclear warheads, CIA-RAW allowed the expose of Modi’s surveillance of a woman to get into the media since I have said that Modi is CIA-sponsored. But after I wrote the paragraph dated Nov 20 ‘13 below, RAW had the staff of Tehelka -- a RAW-sponsored organ whose first sting operation was on George Fernandes, with whom I had once spoken over the phone, to ensure that he never utters a word about the 24-hour satellite surveillance and harassment against me for the past 36 years -- stage a sexual harassment scenario which has completely eclipsed Modi’s surveillance of the woman in the media. But I could write till hell freezes over and it will not make the slightest difference to CIA-RAW’s absolute, total control of India. Only exploding the nuclear warheads to destroy Washington, New York and RAW will end CIA rule over India.*
*(NOV 20 ‘13) The headlines scream “Open Defecation” by the majority of Indians on World Toilet Day. Going to the fields is the most environmentally friendly way to defecate. Lake Ontario which supplies Toronto’s drinking water is heavily polluted from fecal bacteria from flush toilets whose health effects are ignored. Cleanliness procedures of Indians from Yoga to daily life -- Indians expressed shock that the University of Chicago president’s wife put a spoon which she had just put in her mouth to taste a dish she was preparing back in the pot to stir it and I replied “That’s why they are called dirty Jews” -- are the most stringent in the world. The environmental and health effects -- from water requirements to pollution of water bodies -- of flush toilets on India will be devastating. Without first establishing dominance via emplaced nuclear warheads (below), snatching entire continents from the white man after killing the existing population, India cannot be dominant in health and sanitation.*
*(NOV 12 ‘13) Regarding the 4 earthquakes in 3 hours in New Delhi : the nuclear explosions that will destroy RAW Headquarters and South Block & North Block will also cause earthquakes. No one is saying that like the visit of the evil Pope and super cyclones in Orissa (below), these earthquakes are related to the evil in New Delhi (below). But the earthquakes caused by the nuclear explosions definitely will be due to the evil in New Delhi.*
*(NOV 8 ‘13) I have been posting comments on the Cartoons Against Corruption web site (www.cartoonsagainstcorruptionDOTblogspotDOTcom ) for months. Usually lots of other people also posted comments there but for about a year or so there were no comments other than mine. I suspected that my browser was being redirected by CIA-RAW to a dummy website as they do when I try to post at many other websites. Today I went to a commercial place where you can rent computers and tried to log on to Cartoons Against Corruption. Sure enough, none of my recent comments were there and there were hundreds of comments from other people. My most recent comment on this -- real rather than dummy -- website was dated March 22, 2013 and the most recent comments from other people were from September, 2012. On coming home, I tried to log on to this web site from my own computer and this time I reached the real, rather than dummy, web site. After I wrote this comment, found that my browser is again being redirected to the dummy web site. Since RAW is redirecting traffic away from his web site, the owner of the web site, who has criminal charges against him for the contents of his web site, has the right to sue RAW for violation of his civil rights and file a criminal complaint as well. RAW’s behavior is unconstitutional and RAW has been doing this with the full support of all Indian governments since 1977 and so all Indian governments -- in all their branches, legislative, executive and judiciary -- since 1977 have been unconstitutional.*
*IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom*
*(NOV 7 ‘13) Neither Agni I, nor Agni II or Agni III or Agni IV or Agni V make India dominant over the United States; only exploding the nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, with a warning that warheads emplaced in additional U.S. cities will be exploded if there is any retaliation, does. These emplaced warheads are India’s super-weapon to establish dominance over the enemy. Missiles will be useful after dominance has been established, to totally destroy and rub this enemy into the dirt. The enemy’s proxy which is the Indian government also has to be destroyed. After blowing up an Indian submarine, the United States right now is conducting anti-submarine warfare exercises with India, rendering the rest of India’s submarines useless and subverting the Indian navy’s officers and men -- the service chiefs and senior officers are already subverted. The new governor of the Reserve Bank who works for the CIA is bringing American banks, letting the U.S. take ownership and control of India by simply printing money. The head of ISRO who congratulated his staff for the successful development of GSLV before a test because he knew it had been sabotaged is expressing hope that the success of the mission to Mars will prompt the United States to take control of ISRO which is what he means by other countries becoming more interested in collaborative missions with India. In every sphere of life India’s government is rushing India into slavery to the United States. Taking control of India away from proxies of the CIA by the simultaneous destruction of Washington, New York and RAW, South Block, North Block is necessary to destroy the enemy United States.*
*(NOV 6 ‘13) Any evacuation of New Delhi/ Delhi will eliminate surprise and prompt the United States and its Indian proxies to do everything possible to avoid being destroyed. I have shown ( in NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that everyone in New Delhi / Delhi is a collaborator with the enemy and wrote that ideally the entire population of New Delhi / Delhi should be killed; in fact there will be a gradient of destruction radiating from ground zero. One of the warheads should be targeted at RAW headquarters and one at South Block and North Block on Raisina Hill.*

*(OCT 29 ‘13) People are aghast that Modi went ahead with his Patna rally after half a dozen bombs had already exploded at the venue and several had been killed. Others are aghast that the Home Minister went to a Bollywood music function hours after the explosions and deaths in Patna. No one is aghast that life goes on as usual in New Delhi despite the impending simultaneous nuclear destruction of Washington, New York and RAW; there is no evacuation of New Delhi / Delhi.*
*(Oct 19 ‘13) I said “All the stupid niggers of the U.N. Security Council (the five permanent members) need to be reminded that India is the sole superpower; after destroying Washington and New York with its nuclear warheads emplaced in U.S. cities, India can compel the United States to use its nuclear-armed ICBMs to destroy, say, Moscow and St. Petersburg, or Beijing and Shanghai or any other country in the world, or lose more of its own cities”. It is to try to counter the effect of what I said that Manmohan Singh is going to Moscow and Beijing tomorrow. But what he says does not matter, only what India’s legitimate ruler says matters. It was because of what I said that Saudi Arabia rejected membership of the UN Security Council a day after being elected to it. Saudi Arabia, like India, has suffered several stampedes at religious gatherings instigated through proxies of the CIA one of which killed almost 1,500 people.*

*(Oct 15 ‘13) The rumor that a bridge to a temple they were standing on was collapsing that caused the stampede in Madhya Pradesh killing over a hundred was spread by RAW (see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom ) in response to the following comment of mine and in support of the Italian woman so the Italian woman could express “condolences” over the stupid behavior of the inferior Indian niggers. Just as all terrorism in India is instigated by the CIA via proxies in the subcontinent including India’s RAW, all temple stampedes in India are instigated by RAW as a part of psychological warfare against India on behalf of the white countries. I have described RAW arranging for practitioners of an Indian spiritual discipline, whose understanding of gravity and inertia I called superior to that of Albert Einstein, to be physically attacked and driven away in Noida and Madhya Pradesh on the C.I.A.'s orders because of my comment. CIA-RAW’s war against India in the field of science is monumental and remains thoroughly covered up by Indian as well as foreign governments and media. All poverty and economic deprivation in India is a consequence of first the British and now the CIA’s war against India. All forms of warfare against India is waged with the help of their Indian proxies. Just as what is said below about the flecks of filth that are Indian politicians or Manmohan Singh or RAW, etc., does not change the basic fact that India is now the sole superpower, even if the stampede was due to the stupidity of Indians -- I have said in my press releases that India’s population is a mountain of S-H-I-T -- it does not change this basic fact, described below, that India is now the sole superpower:-*
*--------Start of comment -------*
*TO ALL THE STUPID NIGGERS OF THE UN SECURITY COUNCIL: INDIA IS THE SOLE SUPERPOWER*
*All the stupid niggers of the U.N. Security Council (the five permanent members) need to be reminded that India is the sole superpower; after destroying Washington and New York with its nuclear warheads emplaced in U.S. cities, India can compel the United States to use its nuclear-armed ICBMs to destroy, say, Moscow and St. Petersburg, or Beijing and Shanghai or any other country in the world, or lose more of its own cities. What is said below about the flecks of filth that are Indian politicians or Manmohan Singh or RAW, etc. does not change this basic fact. Nothing that your puppy dog/ fleck of filth Manmohan Singh says either to the Negro in the White House or in the General Assembly on nuclear, military or economic issues or anything else matters; only what India’s legitimate ruler says matters. IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom*
*AT THE TIME OF THE 1999 SUPER-CYCLONE IN ODISHA I POINTED OUT THAT THE CYCLONE COINCIDED WITH THE VISIT OF THE EVIL POPE INVITED BY VAJPAYEE AT THE SUGGESTION OF THE CIA WHICH RULES INDIA. TODAY’S CYCLONE -- A CONTINUATION OF THE SAME PROBLEM -- COMES JUST BEFORE THE NUCLEAR DESTRUCTION OF WASHINGTON, NEW YORK & RAW WHICH WILL SOLVE THE PROBLEM.*
*All the evil in India comes from the United States where the equivalent of a Pope was psychologist B. F. Skinner whose school of psychology a paper I published destroyed -- ‘B. F. Skinner’s Monumental Crime’ : BFSkinnersMonumentalCrimeDOTblogspotDOTcom . But he lives on in the form of the CIA which continues to this day to wage war against India and myself with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance -- see ‘Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.’ : NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom -- and the CIA is simply the essence of the United States and its population.*
*Satish Chandra*
*--------End of comment -------*
*(Oct 1 ‘13) CIA-RAW have deleted the following comments wherever I have posted them, including my own Facebook page, Cartoons Against Corruption and hundreds of news websites via Facebook saying it violates our community standards -- it is CIA-RAW that has deleted them, not Facebook and is preventing me from logging on to Facebook or posting them using any other commenting tool :-*
*-------- Start of comment # 1 -----------*
*WHY IT IS NECESSARY TO DESTROY RAW*
*I have said that India’s nuclear forces should simultaneously destroy Washington, New York and RAW (that is, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block), with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. The warheads should be triggered on a working day in Washington and New York during working hours -- 9 AM to 5 PM Eastern Daylight Saving Time -- in Washington and New York. Nine AM in Washington and New York will be a little past office hours in New Delhi but that is fine. The United States government is shut down starting Oct 1 ’13 and government offices will be mostly empty but it cannot remain shut very long and triggering the warheads even during the shut down is not ruled out.*
*An article titled “The general and his stink bombs” in The Hindu of September 30 ‘13 says what I have been saying for many years; it says “After independence, the IB continued to maintain close links with its former parental organisation, the MI5. Recently released MI5 documents show that the first director of the IB, T.G. Sanjevi Pillai, cooperated with British officials in keeping a tab on the Indian high commissioner to London, V.K. Krishna Menon — a man they deeply distrusted for his alleged communist leanings. Examples can easily be multiplied”. But this does not capture a millionth part of what the Intelligence Bureau and RAW have been doing to this day. I have written (for example in my article titled ‘India’s Technological and Economic Emancipation’ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' : nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom ) about the continued control of Indian intelligence agencies by British and later American intelligence agencies after 1947. India’s Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) was split off from the Intelligence Bureau which had continued after 1947 to be loyal to the British. Later the Americans supplanted the British and RAW functions as a branch of the CIA against India. As part of this relationship, CIA-RAW exercises extensive control over the Indian media and, among its various activities, engages in sabotage of indigenous research and development to keep India dependent on other countries for defence and other equipment (the nuclear deal is just another CIA-RAW operation of that kind, though of a scope and with consequences far graver than any such operation till now).*
*An example of this is a Bharat-Rakshak discussion thread about a black box installed by the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) in the indigenously developed Arjun tank that documented the sabotage of its engines during trials by the Army; such sabotage has been the basis of the Army's rejection, on RAW's prompting, of the Arjun tank in favour of imports (as I said in the above article, India‘s Army is the collaborator Army that helped the British rule India and, even after Independence, all its regiments and units have retained their former identities and regularly celebrate the anniversaries of their founding by the British). A CIA-RAW operative, who served as a moderator on Bharat-Rakshak and controlled the forum, locked away this discussion thread so that numerous posts that had appeared documenting the sabotage of the Arjun tank were covered up. The major metropolitan newspapers, on most of which CIA-RAW exercises extensive control, have made no mention of the black box -- which was like the flight data recorder in aircraft -- installed by DRDO in Arjun tanks and the shocking findings about the sabotage even though a report on this was provided to them by the Indo Asian News Service (IANS).*
*There is across the board sabotage by various means by CIA-RAW to keep India down technologically, economically and militarily. RAW's grip over India is comparable to the old KGB's grip over the Soviet Union, with the difference that whereas the KGB worked for the good of the Soviet Union, except toward the end, RAW has always worked for its imperialist masters. The role of politicians in governing India is insignificant compared to that of CIA-RAW but RAW has no place in the public's consciousness or in discussions of public affairs in India.*
*An important point about the sabotage of Arjun is that people on the Arjun discussion thread on Bharat-Rakshak were aghast at the Army's behavior and calling for Army brass being tried for treason, etc. but it will be a mistake to stop with the Army; it is RAW which is behind such sabotage not just of Arjun but of India's interests, technological, economic and other, in a lot of areas. RAW has operatives in the Army at various levels but it is necessary to go to the root of the problem. RAW has to be destroyed and I have suggested that a brand new external intelligence agency be formed with the help of military intelligence (RAW is supposed to be India's external intelligence agency but at least 90% of its activities are within India, against India).*
*The destruction of RAW does not mean simply disbanding the agency and letting its employees continue their service to the CIA through other organisations, old or new, or in other roles. It is a mammoth agency with just the number of joint secretaries in the hundreds. It is India’s real ‘government’ and the politicians and civil servants largely obey its dictates. It puts the words in the mouths of cabinet ministers, etc., and determines most policies that are, erroneously, attributed to them. Any one, even a prime minister, whom CIA-RAW considers inconvenient is eliminated, if necessary by death, as I have said regarding the deaths of Prime Minister Indira Gandhi and, later, Rajiv Gandhi in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over US' on blogspot ( nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom ) which can be found by doing a Google search with the title.*
*Over the past many years, I have shown how almost all terrorist incidents in India since 1983 have been carried out by outfits controlled by the CIA either directly or through intelligence agencies in the region, including India’s RAW. The Jain Commision of Inquiry, which went into Rajiv Gandhi’s death, acknowledged that the LTTE, which carried out his assassination, was created and controlled by RAW. It was an open secret that MQM, in Pakistan’s Sindh province, when it was known as a terrorist organization, was a creation of RAW. But the same is true of many terrorist outfits that operate in India.*
*(Continued) Another example of RAW’s multifarious activities, that I have described in press releases, articles and letters to the press since 1987, is its spreading heroin addiction and AIDS first in India’s Northeast then elsewhere to provide the United States with a population to use as guinea pigs for AIDS vaccine development, after the CIA was assigned the task of roping in a population for this purpose. I have described how both Rajiv Gandhi (after being blackmailed with threats of exposure of the Bofors and HDW kickbacks by Swedish and German media at the CIA‘s instigation) and Vajpayee cooperated in this. But terrorism, etc., are the least of its activities; I mentioned those only because the existence of terrorism is publicly known. Its sabotage of India’s research and development activities, of which the sabotage of the Arjun tank is just one example, is among the deadliest of its activities.*
*The nuclear deal and its various aspects -- replacing indigenous production of uranium and reactors with imports, the capping, rollback and elimination of India’s nuclear weapons program, media control and buying up politicians, scientists, etc. for this purpose -- is just the largest and deadliest of such activities, leaving out the 24-hour satellite surveillance and all the crimes, at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year for the past 36 years, against India’s greatest scientist, described in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘. The point is that all the tens of thousands of RAW employees are guilty of the gravest treason and deserve the death penalty. So do all those -- politicians, civil servants and others -- who are willing collaborators of CIA-RAW.*
*What has been revealed so far about NSA monitoring of Indians is not a millionth part of what it does. For the last 36 years, NSA has kept the world's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian under 24-hour audio and video surveillance by satellite as well as surveillance of all electronic communications, computer use, etc. India's RAW has been participating in this surveillance and harassment to the hilt. On August 8, 2008, CIA director Michael Hayden and former chairman of India's Joint Intelligence Committee, K. Subrahmanyam, came on line and confirmed this surveillance by satellite that has been going on with this scientist as target for the past 36 years. See HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom for what they said. This is what the CIA has been doing to this scientist:-*
*""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2013 and earlier editions."*


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460101829791985664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> Kya hua?




your avatar


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> Its been a hot summer


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> @Sidak you have changed a lot!!!


Don't tease her. She's handsome!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> your avatar



Deleted it. 



onu1886 said:


> Don't tease her. She's handsome!!



Akkha chek kara - Chris gayel hai.


----------



## onu1886

Sidak said:


> Deleted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Akkha chek kara - Chris gayel hai.


I know


----------



## Parul

Kaal123 said:


> *Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. After my reference to Advani as Home Minister being forced, with the threat of being prosecuted for Babri Masjid demolition, to visit CIA headquarters and make the Home Ministry participate in the CIA’s crimes against me, CIA-RAW threatened Modi with prosecution for the killing of Muslims in 2002 and so today (Feb 27 ‘14) “Modi signals shift in favour of big retail”, that is Walmart, etc., reversing the BJP’s stand -- while acknowledging this will harm him politically -- and urging Indians to embrace foreign ownership and control of India and other BJP politicians, such as Arun Jaitley, have joined in this treasonous deal with CIA-RAW; CIA-RAW dictates -- with the threat of killing in the case of Rajiv’s son and threat of prosecution in the case of Modi -- what Indian politicians do and say, not India’s or the politicians’ own interests. P. Chidambaram should be whipped and hanged for speaking positively about Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist and greatest Indian of all time was publicly tortured for being an Indian. The Italian woman and son should be whipped and hanged for participating in crimes against him with the help of the CIA’s 24-hour satellite surveillance of him for the past 37 years. Arvind Kejriwal and Mamata Banerjee should be whipped and hanged for associating with CIA-RAW agent Hazare, a follower of M. K. Gandhi who was a lifelong British agent and a homosexual who wrote to his white master “How completely you have taken possession of my body; it is slavery with a vengeance”. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive. Filthy niggers Manmohan Singh, P. Chidambaram and Raghuram Rajan made India a beggar and slave at the G-20 urging “advanced nations, like the US, to take heed of countries vulnerable to the stimulus withdrawal” and “advanced nations must recognise the impact of their monetary policy decisions on other economies and "be prepared to act if things get out of kilter" “. Why? Because “The reduction in stimulus, known as tapering, may affect capital flows to emerging markets and impact their currencies”. Why do you want to give ownership and control of India to foreign enemies when India has all the investment capital it wants by simply printing the money which is what the U.S. is doing stealing my proposal about money -- see ‘How India’s Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year or More’ : HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom ? These filthy niggers Manmohan Singh and Raghuram Rajan must also be whipped and hanged along with filthy niggers Amartya Sen, Subramanian Swamy -- who were both brought to Harvard and one of them given a Nobel prize expressly to provide cover for the crimes against me -- and anyone else in public life you can think of. It is not too late to whip and hang filthy niggers Vajpayee and George Fernandes both of whom have been faking illness and an inability to speak to avoid answering questions about their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me. Nor is it too late to whip and hang filthy nigger Ram Jethmalani, who was also brought to Harvard to provide cover for crimes against me and rewarded with a half a million dollar per year law practice and filthy nigger L. K Advani who, while Home Minister, was brought, under pain of being prosecuted for the Babri Masjid demolition, to C.I.A. Headquarters to make India’s Home Ministry a participant in the C.I.A.’s crimes against me. Filthy nigger Kejriwal wants to provide a few services at lower rates but my proposal about money shows how to provide all goods and services free of charge to everyone. Filthy nigger M. Karunanidhi should be whipped and hanged; he was having Indian currency printed in China with the help of the Reserve Bank of India chief to provide some freebies to the people of Tamil Nadu as I described in my press releases but kept the crimes against me covered up otherwise everything could be provided free of charge to everyone in India. Filthy nigger Jayalalitha should be whipped and hanged for saying she has a vision for India but keeping quiet about the crimes against me because of which India will remain poor, weak and enslaved despite her vision. The filthy niggers that are India’s Supreme Court judges should be whipped and hanged for participating in CIA-RAW’s crimes against me and India by claiming to have lost the papers of a lawsuit I filed after duly acknowledging it as a front page lead report in New York’s News India-Times described two decades ago. I have described RAW’s trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food -- RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom -- and said that “The Jews' fondness for human flesh is far easier sated on Indians than on those around them. Thousands of missing children from India end up in Israeli kitchens and it costs them less than goat meat … When the Congress Party president and her son spent a number of days in Switzerland recently [in 2011] taking care of their black money there, they were told in no uncertain terms by the Jewish bankers that their ability to keep their black money hidden depended on the continuation of the trafficking of Indians for food. Both the Congress Party president and her son had to partake of such food with their bankers to seal the agreement”. I have also described the torture and killing of the children so their skins can be made into shoes and handbags. The above state of affairs cannot be changed except by India’s nuclear forces simultaneously destroying Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block which they must do without delay, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. It is important for Pakistan’s media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in New Delhi were caused by Pakistan and for Russian media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in Washington and New York were caused by Russia. Regardless of what Pakistan and Russia do, India’s nuclear forces are putting India in grave danger and committing suicide by not obeying Satish Chandra and triggering the warheads. Russia and the U.S. can destroy the other but will be destroyed in return but India can destroy the U.S. without being destroyed.
> IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
> --------END OF COMMENT--------*
> 
> 
> *(Feb 14 ‘14) Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive.
> (Feb 3 ‘14) India’s government and political parties know that -- thanks to Satish Chandra -- India has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters but they keep quiet about it and hide it because the public coming to know about it will mean Satish Chandra will be the ruler of India and they will get the death penalty they richly deserve and so they will get the death they deserve via the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block along with that of Washington and New York. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the United States and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the United States, not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . RAW carried out the murder of the student from the Northeast who had few external injuries to neutralize my reference to the genocidal intent of Americans toward India -- as it carried out the murder of Sunanda Pushkar who had few external injuries -- and staged several highly publicized gang rapes in India to neutralize my references to the Anglo-American rape of India.
> (Feb 1 ‘14) In the same sentence in which I referred to arresting the American ambassador, I also said “Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria” which -- not the reference to arresting the U.S. ambassador -- caused the Americans to let the Indian diplomat go because, with its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, India can destroy these cities with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation and so already has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters.
> (Jan 31 ‘14) I have shown that five thousand thermonuclear warheads of two hundred kilotons each targeted at the four thousand largest population centers of the United States -- the larger cities will have more than one warhead assigned to them -- will have a total yield of one thousand megatons, that is the combined yield of twenty of the fifty-megaton hydrogen bomb the Soviet Union once tested and these five thousand warheads will do a good job of destroying the United States (NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Once the cover up of the news and views of India’s leadership is lifted, the genocidal intent and behavior of the United States toward India will be clear.
> (Jan 26 ‘14) Far from canceling military exercises with the United States, the traitors in New Delhi are going ahead with Malabar naval exercises and have invited Japan to join in. You do not hold exercises with a country you have to destroy coast-to-coast. The first step is the simultaneous destruction of Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block by India’s nuclear forces.
> (Jan. 22 ‘14) RAW murdered Sunanda Pushkar on Manmohan Singh’s order: she said she took the “crimes” of Shashi Tharoor in IPL upon herself and she will not put up with it and was about to reveal the crimes which would have been a blow to the scandal-ridden UPA government and so RAW was ordered to murder her. The BJP is silent because of its former president (the fat guy) killing a young girl after raping her and every one covering it up like Sunanda Pushkar’s murder and everyone covering up the crimes of CIA-RAW, with the help of 24-satellite surveillance for the past 37 years, against Satish Chandra to keep India poor, weak and enslaved, to continue their rape of Mother India.
> (Jan. 20 ‘14) Regarding the “successful” test of the Agni IV missile today: I have been saying for many years (see IndianAirFircePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the United States can control the operations of digital circuitry in any equipment, even if it is not connected to the outside world via the Internet, etc., by using microwave signals from satellites. Now others have also started saying that (“NSA can spy on offline computers wirelessly, says security expert”, CBS News, Dec 30 2013). The United States can make India’s missiles crash whenever it wants to. India’s only defence is exploding the nuclear warheads I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there any retaliation or sign of retaliation.
> (Jan. 19 ‘14) India’s nuclear forces/ DRDO were going to carry out a test of the Agni IV missile on January 18 ‘14. After my reference below to Indians being inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, they did not carry out the test because I have said that neither Agni I nor Agni II or Agni III or Agni IV or Agni V make India dominant over the United States; only exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation, does. I have also said that missiles will be useful after dominance has been established. Late on January 18 ‘14 I sent a press release referring to the “filthy niggers of the media“, after which the Agni IV test was rescheduled for January 20 ’14. But missile tests must not become a substitute for exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York; without exploding those warheads, they will remain inferior Indian niggers and slaves of the white man.
> CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA
> Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that.
> A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them). The British killed over ten million Indians (by gun and sword not famine) in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar and the killings continued right up to 1947 as seen in the example of a Sikh body guard riding in a jeep with the British viceroy gunning down any Indian, man woman or child, that came in view on either side of the road. For the slavery of present day Indians, see their behavior toward the greatest Indian of all time in the paragraph dated January 5 '14 below and for the CIA Director’s and K. Subrahmanyam’s offer to him of one crore rupees combined with threats, see HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom .
> I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches.
> (Jan 15 ‘14) “Lost Danish tourist thrashed, gang-raped and robbed in Delhi” is the top story about India, staged by RAW to defuse outrage in Indian media about the expelled U.S. diplomats’ comments about vegetarians committing rape, etc. just as the flurry of highly publicized gang rapes in India since December ‘12 have been staged by RAW to ‘neutralize’ my references to the Anglo-American rape of India. The male diplomat expelled from India had an army of almost 500 spies and goons working for him, not to mention the entire Delhi Police department which helped him “evacuate” the criminally accused husband of the maid from India, all of RAW with tens of thousands of employees, India’s prime minister and the rest of the government. Where is the reciprocity in all of this? India’s ambassador to the U.S. works for the CIA as did his father who was evacuated from India under the guise of his fake death. Where is the reciprocity of CIA-sponsored Rahul, Modi, Kejriwal vs. CIA-suppressed Satish Chandra?
> (Jan 14 ‘14) WHY DID INDIRA GANDHI NEED BRITISH HELP WITH OPERATION BLUE STAR? : The British killed over ten million Indians in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar. Sikhs played a major role in these killings and afterwards as a Sikh body guard riding in a jeep with a British viceroy gunning down any Indian, man woman or child, who came in view on either side of the road, showed. Sikhs will fight bravely for India against Pakistan or China but never against the Anglo-Americans toward whom Sikhs hold their ultimate loyalty to this day. Indira Gandhi needed British “permission’ to move against the Sikhs because the British were the Sikhs’ lords and masters and the Nehru family were the designated rulers of India by virtue of Nehru’s continued loyalty to the British -- the same was the case for Vajpayee -- and what better way to get their permission than by having them help with the planning of Operation Blue Star? Sikhs are traitors to India and that is why until recently no Sikh was made an Army chief. A Sikh is now head of India’s nuclear forces which means India’s nuclear weapons are worthless if they have to be used against the Americans; see the heading of this press release repeated many dozens of times. Before this, a Christian was made head of India’s nuclear forces so that India’s nuclear weapons will be worthless against a white/Christian country such as the United States where India’s nuclear warheads are emplaced in Washington, New York and other cities. The only solution is for DRDO to have a means of triggering India’s nuclear warheads even if the heads of India’s nuclear forces are traitors.
> (Jan 8 ‘14) A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).
> (Jan 5 ‘14) CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA: The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions."
> (Dec 28 ‘13) One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately.
> (Dec 26 ‘13) With its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities, India has the means right now to make all U.S. presidents -- past and present -- present themselves in India to be whipped and hanged, by warning that Washington and New York will be destroyed if the U.S. fails to obey and additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation.
> (Dec 21 ‘13) Filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the Commerce and Industry Minister and the Foreign Minister insist on putting “the extremely valuable partnership” with the United States above all else; they have a partnership with the United States in raping Mother India -- they pull apart and hold open the entrances to the cavities of Mother India which the United States then rapes. They deserve death even more than Ratan Tata about whom I wrote: “Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved”. I have described -- IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom -- the war waged with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years against the only Indian who is an obstacle to the Americans’ rape of India.
> (Dec 20 ‘13) There was an arrest warrant, which was duly served on the American embassy, against Philip, the Indian “evacuated” from India by the United States on Dec 10 ‘13, as well as his wife -- as the Foreign Minister repeatedly said on television though a story today in the RAW organ Times of India cleverly omits mention of the warrant against the husband -- and the United States consular staff, which must have processed the visa and travel arrangements, must be arrested for the crime of helping an absconder to flee -- filthy niggers such as the Foreign Minister repeatedly referred to this as “visa fraud” but what matters is that this was a crime against Indian law which does not permit helping an absconder to flee -- and the entire consular staff can be arrested as suspects. The Indian government, which works for the United States, will try to avoid this. Ransacking one pizza outlet is not enough; all American businesses must be destroyed; as I have said below, Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.
> (Dec 12 ‘13) Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved.
> (DEC 3 ‘13) Filthy niggers such as Modi who hanker after U.S. visas want the pleasure of drinking water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets as do hundreds of thousands of Gujaratis running brothels (called motels but renting rooms by the hour for sex) and I.I.T. graduates -- I am one ( PsychotherapyDOTeBoardDOTcom ) -- given 1.3 crore packages before graduation by American companies so they can work for this most ferocious of India’s enemies with a mentality as filthy as the water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets they will be drinking. I have shown that both M. K. Gandhi and Nehru were sponsored by British intelligence. Kejriwal is sponsored by CIA-RAW because, like me, he is from I.I.T. Kharagpur but his fasts were not the CIA-enforced starvation up to 3 weeks at a time I have suffered, unlike me he has been promoted, not suppressed, in the media by CIA-RAW and, via electronic voting machines controlled by the CIA by microwave signals from satellites, he can even be made prime minister by CIA-RAW (added on Dec 11 ‘13: CIA-RAW showed its minute-by-minute management of Kejriwal by first sending him to meditate for 2 days after the voting because of my references to filthy mentality, above, and meditation then stopping the 19-minute recording of his interview with NDTV in the middle -- which it knew I was watching -- and adding a 3 minute segment at the end having him say he had gone away for 2 days because he was not feeling well, when it saw that sending him for meditation did not cut any ice with me and having his mother do an interview with NDTV pretending it was done while he was still away several days before it was broadcast with her saying he had gone away because he was not feeling well; this falsification of the time of the interview that can easily be established was a fraud in service of a larger crime -- CIA-RAW’s management of Kejriwal -- and can be used to put away and hang Kejriwal, NDTV, RAW and a lot of others for treason; after that the CIA had him included in a list of the world‘s greatest thinkers by Foreign Policy magazine though corruption and bribery are way down in the list of India‘s problems the biggest of which is CIA rule over India and its suppression of the greatest Indian of all time capable of making India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately; also, after I wrote the above about Kejriwal, a flood of stories in the media said that Nandan Nilekani -- also from an I.I.T. -- who, despite being worth well over a billion dollars from working for the Americans has become chairman of India‘s Unique Identification Card -- Aadhar card -- program which has entered into a contract with MongoDB which is part-funded by the CIA “to identify, adapt and deliver innovative technology solutions to support the missions of CIA and the broader US intelligence community” including “National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, Defense Intelligence Agency and Department of Homeland Security Science and Technology Directorate” -- Economic Times, Dec 3 ‘13 -- to bring India’s population under comprehensive American control as do numerous programs under the guise of homeland security etc. for which the U.S. National Security Agency chief recently spent about a week in India with a team of 17 -- what was he doing with a team of 17 for almost a week in India? -- will be the Congress party‘s prime ministerial candidate, nominated by the CIA which will be happy if any of its nominees -- Modi, Kejriwal or Nilekani -- becomes prime minister and, as is shown in the comments of the CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam to me, which can be found at HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom, the entire Indian government is simply a front for the CIA), though when I ran for Parliament from East Delhi in 1996, RAW changed the Returning Officer in mid-stream and instructed the civil servants who did the counting to register exactly one vote for me from each polling booth; when I mentioned this falsification of vote counts, Vajpayee had the BJP candidate, B. L. Sharma “Prem“, who won, resign his Lok Sabha seat but when Vajpayee became prime minister, Advani as Home Minister was sent to CIA headquarters -- or face prosecution for the Babri Masjid demolition which he undertook at Vajpayee’s suggestion who suggested it to Advani at the CIA’s suggestion -- and the Home Ministry and Intelligence Bureau began to participate, in addition to RAW, in the CIA’s crimes against me with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years. No one is allowed to be in public life in India unless sponsored by CIA-RAW. The Nehru family, Modi, Kejriwal -- all deserve death though they may not all be killed in the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block. The fecal bacteria from flush toilets in their drinking water form the essence of Americans. Avoid contact with Americans as you would with faeces. Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.
> (Added on Dec 15 ‘13 : After what I wrote above about Nandan Nilekani, his candidacy for prime minister became untenable and CIA-RAW -- see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom -- decided to revive the candidacy of the Italian woman’s son by giving him credit for the Lok Pal bill for which it ordered Anna Hazare to support the government’s Lok Pak bill; as I have said, Hazare’s agitation was sponsored by CIA-RAW to keep India ‘Gandhian’ and so poor, weak and enslaved. If the Aam Admi Party were smart, they will see that CIA rule over India is an incomparably bigger problem than bribery and destroy the Congress and the BJP by publicizing their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India. But, as I have said, India’s nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra; he does not need India’s conventional forces or the rest of the government and citizenry to defend India).
> (NOV 27 ‘13) I have repeatedly emphasized the ability of the United States National Security Agency (NSA) to make any digital system -- including all defence equipment from aircraft to submarines and missiles to nuclear power plants and anything else you can think of -- do whatever it wants with microwave signals from satellites, such as blowing up an Indian submarine recently and making about a thousand Indian Air Force aircraft crash (IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom). Two days ago I was filling out a form at a website and I got a screen saying you need to update your Adobe reader to view the document but the CIA, via NSA satellites, wouldn’t let me update the Adobe reader. I went to a commercial place that rents computers and got the same message though their computers already had the latest version of the Adobe reader. As soon as the owner of the place came to see why it was doing that, the CIA removed the problem without his doing anything. Then, after mailing the filled out form, as I tried to track it, I kept getting ‘There is no record of it in our system’, both on the telephone and on the Canada Post website, even two days after mailing it, though the tracking history, beginning with the acceptance of the item at the post office, is supposed to appear within minutes of the item being accepted at the post office. As I prepared to take it up with Canada Post, the CIA stopped making the item disappear and the tracking history, starting from acceptance of the item at the post office with date and time, appeared. These are tiny examples of what the CIA can do. Having India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York and not exploding them, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation, is absolutely suicidal. The CIA’s Indian proxies -- RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block -- have to be destroyed along with Washington and New York: filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the defence minister who chastised the Indian Navy recently for making the submarine blow up by not following due procedures -- not because he knew of any violation of procedure but simply to deny sabotage by the United States and justify holding anti-submarine warfare exercises with the U.S. (paragraph dated Nov 7 ’13 below) -- the finance minister who keeps giving away ownership and control of India to Americans though India has an unlimited amount of investment capital simply by printing the money so long as it is used for productive purposes -- which is what the Americans have been doing following my proposal about money-- and the innumerable riots, partition of the country and all around misery, including participation in the CIA’s crimes against me -- Kapil Sibal literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in crimes against me -- that the Intelligence Bureau/RAW and the rest of the Indian government is guilty of. No amount of time and effort spent on any weapon system or anything else will do India any good unless the only effective weapon India has against the United States -- exploding the nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation -- is used first.
> (NOV 21 ‘13) A Jew, the first and only psychologist to be given a Nobel Prize in Economics -- about which I wrote (‘ How India’s Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year Or More’ : How IndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom) "When an American psychologist was given the Nobel Prize in Economics a couple of years ago, I pointed out that his work had not the millionth part of the significance my work has for Economics. ... " -- was given the United States’ highest civilian award, the Presidential Medal of Freedom, yesterday as was Bill Clinton about whom I wrote (HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom): “the firangis gave the Nobel prize in Economics to the mediocre Indian named Amartya Sen as a substitute for the Nobel prize for me since they would not let their crimes against me, committed in collaboration with India’s RAW and India’s prime ministers, be exposed. When Clinton, as president, held a White House conference on the “New Economy”, the “New Economy” was the economy that my proposal about money leads to; of all the dozens of Nobel prize winners in Economics, he invited Amartya Sen to the conference -- though Sen had absolutely nothing to do with the “New Economy” -- because he is their mediocre Indian substitute for the greatest Indian of all time they have been committing crimes against. When Amartya Sen was given the Nobel prize, Vajpayee left New Delhi for several days to avoid meeting him, because he knew Sen was the firangis’ dummy substitute to cover their crimes against me, but RAW kept Sen waiting in New Delhi several days till Vajpayee yielded and gave him all the honours CIA-RAW wanted him to receive as a substitute for me”. Obama, who gave the award to the Jew and Clinton, has continued to apply my proposal about money, like Clinton and George W. Bush, to the U.S. economy (see IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom) : “It is noteworthy that both the United States government and the Indian government had proceeded to implement my proposal about money, as I have described in letters dated August 1, 2001, September 6, 2001 and April 13, 2001 (also letters about stock market manipulation by the U.S. Treasury Department by pumping money into the stock market; Bush made a trip through an underground tunnel from the White House to the Treasury Department to see the set up created for such manipulation) that appeared in the American online newspaper thecurrentonline; they can be found at SatishChandraInTheCurrentonlineDOTblogspotDOTcom . The Vajpayee government set up a separate Cabinet Committee on Economic Strategy for the purpose of stealing my proposal about money. When I pointed out that they were trying to STEAL my proposal about money, they stopped implementing it. The U.S. Federal Reserve has been buying more than a trillion dollars of U.S. Treasury bonds every year -- another way of applying my proposal about money. The DMK government in Tamil Nadu was having Indian currency printed in China with the connivance of the head of the Reserve Bank of India, given to A. Raja as bribes and used to give freebies to the people of Tamil Nadu -- its way of applying my proposal about money since the Central government would not apply it to India as a whole”. Rather, the Indian government is letting the U.S. take ownership and control of India by simply printing money.
> So long as I keep writing, CIA-RAW can manage things because it controls the media, government, all political parties and the general public. What it cannot manage is the explosion of emplaced nuclear warheads in Washington and New York. Fearing that India’s nuclear forces were about to explode the emplaced nuclear warheads, CIA-RAW allowed the expose of Modi’s surveillance of a woman to get into the media since I have said that Modi is CIA-sponsored. But after I wrote the paragraph dated Nov 20 ‘13 below, RAW had the staff of Tehelka -- a RAW-sponsored organ whose first sting operation was on George Fernandes, with whom I had once spoken over the phone, to ensure that he never utters a word about the 24-hour satellite surveillance and harassment against me for the past 36 years -- stage a sexual harassment scenario which has completely eclipsed Modi’s surveillance of the woman in the media. But I could write till hell freezes over and it will not make the slightest difference to CIA-RAW’s absolute, total control of India. Only exploding the nuclear warheads to destroy Washington, New York and RAW will end CIA rule over India.
> (NOV 20 ‘13) The headlines scream “Open Defecation” by the majority of Indians on World Toilet Day. Going to the fields is the most environmentally friendly way to defecate. Lake Ontario which supplies Toronto’s drinking water is heavily polluted from fecal bacteria from flush toilets whose health effects are ignored. Cleanliness procedures of Indians from Yoga to daily life -- Indians expressed shock that the University of Chicago president’s wife put a spoon which she had just put in her mouth to taste a dish she was preparing back in the pot to stir it and I replied “That’s why they are called dirty Jews” -- are the most stringent in the world. The environmental and health effects -- from water requirements to pollution of water bodies -- of flush toilets on India will be devastating. Without first establishing dominance via emplaced nuclear warheads (below), snatching entire continents from the white man after killing the existing population, India cannot be dominant in health and sanitation.
> (NOV 12 ‘13) Regarding the 4 earthquakes in 3 hours in New Delhi : the nuclear explosions that will destroy RAW Headquarters and South Block & North Block will also cause earthquakes. No one is saying that like the visit of the evil Pope and super cyclones in Orissa (below), these earthquakes are related to the evil in New Delhi (below). But the earthquakes caused by the nuclear explosions definitely will be due to the evil in New Delhi.
> (NOV 8 ‘13) I have been posting comments on the Cartoons Against Corruption web site (www.cartoonsagainstcorruptionDOTblogspotDOTcom ) for months. Usually lots of other people also posted comments there but for about a year or so there were no comments other than mine. I suspected that my browser was being redirected by CIA-RAW to a dummy website as they do when I try to post at many other websites. Today I went to a commercial place where you can rent computers and tried to log on to Cartoons Against Corruption. Sure enough, none of my recent comments were there and there were hundreds of comments from other people. My most recent comment on this -- real rather than dummy -- website was dated March 22, 2013 and the most recent comments from other people were from September, 2012. On coming home, I tried to log on to this web site from my own computer and this time I reached the real, rather than dummy, web site. After I wrote this comment, found that my browser is again being redirected to the dummy web site. Since RAW is redirecting traffic away from his web site, the owner of the web site, who has criminal charges against him for the contents of his web site, has the right to sue RAW for violation of his civil rights and file a criminal complaint as well. RAW’s behavior is unconstitutional and RAW has been doing this with the full support of all Indian governments since 1977 and so all Indian governments -- in all their branches, legislative, executive and judiciary -- since 1977 have been unconstitutional.
> IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
> (NOV 7 ‘13) Neither Agni I, nor Agni II or Agni III or Agni IV or Agni V make India dominant over the United States; only exploding the nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, with a warning that warheads emplaced in additional U.S. cities will be exploded if there is any retaliation, does. These emplaced warheads are India’s super-weapon to establish dominance over the enemy. Missiles will be useful after dominance has been established, to totally destroy and rub this enemy into the dirt. The enemy’s proxy which is the Indian government also has to be destroyed. After blowing up an Indian submarine, the United States right now is conducting anti-submarine warfare exercises with India, rendering the rest of India’s submarines useless and subverting the Indian navy’s officers and men -- the service chiefs and senior officers are already subverted. The new governor of the Reserve Bank who works for the CIA is bringing American banks, letting the U.S. take ownership and control of India by simply printing money. The head of ISRO who congratulated his staff for the successful development of GSLV before a test because he knew it had been sabotaged is expressing hope that the success of the mission to Mars will prompt the United States to take control of ISRO which is what he means by other countries becoming more interested in collaborative missions with India. In every sphere of life India’s government is rushing India into slavery to the United States. Taking control of India away from proxies of the CIA by the simultaneous destruction of Washington, New York and RAW, South Block, North Block is necessary to destroy the enemy United States.
> (NOV 6 ‘13) Any evacuation of New Delhi/ Delhi will eliminate surprise and prompt the United States and its Indian proxies to do everything possible to avoid being destroyed. I have shown ( in NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that everyone in New Delhi / Delhi is a collaborator with the enemy and wrote that ideally the entire population of New Delhi / Delhi should be killed; in fact there will be a gradient of destruction radiating from ground zero. One of the warheads should be targeted at RAW headquarters and one at South Block and North Block on Raisina Hill.*
> 
> *(OCT 29 ‘13) People are aghast that Modi went ahead with his Patna rally after half a dozen bombs had already exploded at the venue and several had been killed. Others are aghast that the Home Minister went to a Bollywood music function hours after the explosions and deaths in Patna. No one is aghast that life goes on as usual in New Delhi despite the impending simultaneous nuclear destruction of Washington, New York and RAW; there is no evacuation of New Delhi / Delhi.
> (Oct 19 ‘13) I said “All the stupid niggers of the U.N. Security Council (the five permanent members) need to be reminded that India is the sole superpower; after destroying Washington and New York with its nuclear warheads emplaced in U.S. cities, India can compel the United States to use its nuclear-armed ICBMs to destroy, say, Moscow and St. Petersburg, or Beijing and Shanghai or any other country in the world, or lose more of its own cities”. It is to try to counter the effect of what I said that Manmohan Singh is going to Moscow and Beijing tomorrow. But what he says does not matter, only what India’s legitimate ruler says matters. It was because of what I said that Saudi Arabia rejected membership of the UN Security Council a day after being elected to it. Saudi Arabia, like India, has suffered several stampedes at religious gatherings instigated through proxies of the CIA one of which killed almost 1,500 people.*
> 
> *(Oct 15 ‘13) The rumor that a bridge to a temple they were standing on was collapsing that caused the stampede in Madhya Pradesh killing over a hundred was spread by RAW (see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom ) in response to the following comment of mine and in support of the Italian woman so the Italian woman could express “condolences” over the stupid behavior of the inferior Indian niggers. Just as all terrorism in India is instigated by the CIA via proxies in the subcontinent including India’s RAW, all temple stampedes in India are instigated by RAW as a part of psychological warfare against India on behalf of the white countries. I have described RAW arranging for practitioners of an Indian spiritual discipline, whose understanding of gravity and inertia I called superior to that of Albert Einstein, to be physically attacked and driven away in Noida and Madhya Pradesh on the C.I.A.'s orders because of my comment. CIA-RAW’s war against India in the field of science is monumental and remains thoroughly covered up by Indian as well as foreign governments and media. All poverty and economic deprivation in India is a consequence of first the British and now the CIA’s war against India. All forms of warfare against India is waged with the help of their Indian proxies. Just as what is said below about the flecks of filth that are Indian politicians or Manmohan Singh or RAW, etc., does not change the basic fact that India is now the sole superpower, even if the stampede was due to the stupidity of Indians -- I have said in my press releases that India’s population is a mountain of S-H-I-T -- it does not change this basic fact, described below, that India is now the sole superpower:-
> --------Start of comment -------
> TO ALL THE STUPID NIGGERS OF THE UN SECURITY COUNCIL: INDIA IS THE SOLE SUPERPOWER
> All the stupid niggers of the U.N. Security Council (the five permanent members) need to be reminded that India is the sole superpower; after destroying Washington and New York with its nuclear warheads emplaced in U.S. cities, India can compel the United States to use its nuclear-armed ICBMs to destroy, say, Moscow and St. Petersburg, or Beijing and Shanghai or any other country in the world, or lose more of its own cities. What is said below about the flecks of filth that are Indian politicians or Manmohan Singh or RAW, etc. does not change this basic fact. Nothing that your puppy dog/ fleck of filth Manmohan Singh says either to the Negro in the White House or in the General Assembly on nuclear, military or economic issues or anything else matters; only what India’s legitimate ruler says matters. IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
> AT THE TIME OF THE 1999 SUPER-CYCLONE IN ODISHA I POINTED OUT THAT THE CYCLONE COINCIDED WITH THE VISIT OF THE EVIL POPE INVITED BY VAJPAYEE AT THE SUGGESTION OF THE CIA WHICH RULES INDIA. TODAY’S CYCLONE -- A CONTINUATION OF THE SAME PROBLEM -- COMES JUST BEFORE THE NUCLEAR DESTRUCTION OF WASHINGTON, NEW YORK & RAW WHICH WILL SOLVE THE PROBLEM.
> All the evil in India comes from the United States where the equivalent of a Pope was psychologist B. F. Skinner whose school of psychology a paper I published destroyed -- ‘B. F. Skinner’s Monumental Crime’ : BFSkinnersMonumentalCrimeDOTblogspotDOTcom . But he lives on in the form of the CIA which continues to this day to wage war against India and myself with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance -- see ‘Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.’ : NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom -- and the CIA is simply the essence of the United States and its population.
> Satish Chandra
> --------End of comment -------
> (Oct 1 ‘13) CIA-RAW have deleted the following comments wherever I have posted them, including my own Facebook page, Cartoons Against Corruption and hundreds of news websites via Facebook saying it violates our community standards -- it is CIA-RAW that has deleted them, not Facebook and is preventing me from logging on to Facebook or posting them using any other commenting tool :-
> -------- Start of comment # 1 -----------
> WHY IT IS NECESSARY TO DESTROY RAW
> I have said that India’s nuclear forces should simultaneously destroy Washington, New York and RAW (that is, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block), with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. The warheads should be triggered on a working day in Washington and New York during working hours -- 9 AM to 5 PM Eastern Daylight Saving Time -- in Washington and New York. Nine AM in Washington and New York will be a little past office hours in New Delhi but that is fine. The United States government is shut down starting Oct 1 ’13 and government offices will be mostly empty but it cannot remain shut very long and triggering the warheads even during the shut down is not ruled out.
> An article titled “The general and his stink bombs” in The Hindu of September 30 ‘13 says what I have been saying for many years; it says “After independence, the IB continued to maintain close links with its former parental organisation, the MI5. Recently released MI5 documents show that the first director of the IB, T.G. Sanjevi Pillai, cooperated with British officials in keeping a tab on the Indian high commissioner to London, V.K. Krishna Menon — a man they deeply distrusted for his alleged communist leanings. Examples can easily be multiplied”. But this does not capture a millionth part of what the Intelligence Bureau and RAW have been doing to this day. I have written (for example in my article titled ‘India’s Technological and Economic Emancipation’ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' : nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom ) about the continued control of Indian intelligence agencies by British and later American intelligence agencies after 1947. India’s Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) was split off from the Intelligence Bureau which had continued after 1947 to be loyal to the British. Later the Americans supplanted the British and RAW functions as a branch of the CIA against India. As part of this relationship, CIA-RAW exercises extensive control over the Indian media and, among its various activities, engages in sabotage of indigenous research and development to keep India dependent on other countries for defence and other equipment (the nuclear deal is just another CIA-RAW operation of that kind, though of a scope and with consequences far graver than any such operation till now).
> An example of this is a Bharat-Rakshak discussion thread about a black box installed by the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) in the indigenously developed Arjun tank that documented the sabotage of its engines during trials by the Army; such sabotage has been the basis of the Army's rejection, on RAW's prompting, of the Arjun tank in favour of imports (as I said in the above article, India‘s Army is the collaborator Army that helped the British rule India and, even after Independence, all its regiments and units have retained their former identities and regularly celebrate the anniversaries of their founding by the British). A CIA-RAW operative, who served as a moderator on Bharat-Rakshak and controlled the forum, locked away this discussion thread so that numerous posts that had appeared documenting the sabotage of the Arjun tank were covered up. The major metropolitan newspapers, on most of which CIA-RAW exercises extensive control, have made no mention of the black box -- which was like the flight data recorder in aircraft -- installed by DRDO in Arjun tanks and the shocking findings about the sabotage even though a report on this was provided to them by the Indo Asian News Service (IANS).
> There is across the board sabotage by various means by CIA-RAW to keep India down technologically, economically and militarily. RAW's grip over India is comparable to the old KGB's grip over the Soviet Union, with the difference that whereas the KGB worked for the good of the Soviet Union, except toward the end, RAW has always worked for its imperialist masters. The role of politicians in governing India is insignificant compared to that of CIA-RAW but RAW has no place in the public's consciousness or in discussions of public affairs in India.
> An important point about the sabotage of Arjun is that people on the Arjun discussion thread on Bharat-Rakshak were aghast at the Army's behavior and calling for Army brass being tried for treason, etc. but it will be a mistake to stop with the Army; it is RAW which is behind such sabotage not just of Arjun but of India's interests, technological, economic and other, in a lot of areas. RAW has operatives in the Army at various levels but it is necessary to go to the root of the problem. RAW has to be destroyed and I have suggested that a brand new external intelligence agency be formed with the help of military intelligence (RAW is supposed to be India's external intelligence agency but at least 90% of its activities are within India, against India).
> The destruction of RAW does not mean simply disbanding the agency and letting its employees continue their service to the CIA through other organisations, old or new, or in other roles. It is a mammoth agency with just the number of joint secretaries in the hundreds. It is India’s real ‘government’ and the politicians and civil servants largely obey its dictates. It puts the words in the mouths of cabinet ministers, etc., and determines most policies that are, erroneously, attributed to them. Any one, even a prime minister, whom CIA-RAW considers inconvenient is eliminated, if necessary by death, as I have said regarding the deaths of Prime Minister Indira Gandhi and, later, Rajiv Gandhi in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over US' on blogspot ( nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom ) which can be found by doing a Google search with the title.
> Over the past many years, I have shown how almost all terrorist incidents in India since 1983 have been carried out by outfits controlled by the CIA either directly or through intelligence agencies in the region, including India’s RAW. The Jain Commision of Inquiry, which went into Rajiv Gandhi’s death, acknowledged that the LTTE, which carried out his assassination, was created and controlled by RAW. It was an open secret that MQM, in Pakistan’s Sindh province, when it was known as a terrorist organization, was a creation of RAW. But the same is true of many terrorist outfits that operate in India.
> (Continued) Another example of RAW’s multifarious activities, that I have described in press releases, articles and letters to the press since 1987, is its spreading heroin addiction and AIDS first in India’s Northeast then elsewhere to provide the United States with a population to use as guinea pigs for AIDS vaccine development, after the CIA was assigned the task of roping in a population for this purpose. I have described how both Rajiv Gandhi (after being blackmailed with threats of exposure of the Bofors and HDW kickbacks by Swedish and German media at the CIA‘s instigation) and Vajpayee cooperated in this. But terrorism, etc., are the least of its activities; I mentioned those only because the existence of terrorism is publicly known. Its sabotage of India’s research and development activities, of which the sabotage of the Arjun tank is just one example, is among the deadliest of its activities.
> The nuclear deal and its various aspects -- replacing indigenous production of uranium and reactors with imports, the capping, rollback and elimination of India’s nuclear weapons program, media control and buying up politicians, scientists, etc. for this purpose -- is just the largest and deadliest of such activities, leaving out the 24-hour satellite surveillance and all the crimes, at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year for the past 36 years, against India’s greatest scientist, described in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘. The point is that all the tens of thousands of RAW employees are guilty of the gravest treason and deserve the death penalty. So do all those -- politicians, civil servants and others -- who are willing collaborators of CIA-RAW.
> What has been revealed so far about NSA monitoring of Indians is not a millionth part of what it does. For the last 36 years, NSA has kept the world's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian under 24-hour audio and video surveillance by satellite as well as surveillance of all electronic communications, computer use, etc. India's RAW has been participating in this surveillance and harassment to the hilt. On August 8, 2008, CIA director Michael Hayden and former chairman of India's Joint Intelligence Committee, K. Subrahmanyam, came on line and confirmed this surveillance by satellite that has been going on with this scientist as target for the past 36 years. See HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom for what they said. This is what the CIA has been doing to this scientist:-
> ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2013 and earlier editions."*



Moya, khasma nu kha.


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460101829791985664



Former RAW officer talking in Aajtak on how vulnerable Modi was and was also saying that Bihar govt. after Patna blast was acting like "how did he Escape" .

He says politicians want to stop Modi whatever the cost, it does not matter even if BJP comes to power ...


----------



## NKVD

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460101829791985664


@Sidak I'm seeing aap ki adalat its seems there is very strong antincumbancy against akalis what do you aspect about math in Punjab


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Moya, khasma nu kha.



Purana Papi hai


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460096061411831808


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Purana Papi hai



Pata hai, Pink hone wala hai.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Kaal123 said:


> *Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. After my reference to Advani as Home Minister being forced, with the threat of being prosecuted for Babri Masjid demolition, to visit CIA headquarters and make the Home Ministry participate in the CIA’s crimes against me, CIA-RAW threatened Modi with prosecution for the killing of Muslims in 2002 and so today (Feb 27 ‘14) “Modi signals shift in favour of big retail”, that is Walmart, etc., reversing the BJP’s stand -- while acknowledging this will harm him politically -- and urging Indians to embrace foreign ownership and control of India and other BJP politicians, such as Arun Jaitley, have joined in this treasonous deal with CIA-RAW; CIA-RAW dictates -- with the threat of killing in the case of Rajiv’s son and threat of prosecution in the case of Modi -- what Indian politicians do and say, not India’s or the politicians’ own interests. P. Chidambaram should be whipped and hanged for speaking positively about Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist and greatest Indian of all time was publicly tortured for being an Indian. The Italian woman and son should be whipped and hanged for participating in crimes against him with the help of the CIA’s 24-hour satellite surveillance of him for the past 37 years. Arvind Kejriwal and Mamata Banerjee should be whipped and hanged for associating with CIA-RAW agent Hazare, a follower of M. K. Gandhi who was a lifelong British agent and a homosexual who wrote to his white master “How completely you have taken possession of my body; it is slavery with a vengeance”. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive. Filthy niggers Manmohan Singh, P. Chidambaram and Raghuram Rajan made India a beggar and slave at the G-20 urging “advanced nations, like the US, to take heed of countries vulnerable to the stimulus withdrawal” and “advanced nations must recognise the impact of their monetary policy decisions on other economies and "be prepared to act if things get out of kilter" “. Why? Because “The reduction in stimulus, known as tapering, may affect capital flows to emerging markets and impact their currencies”. Why do you want to give ownership and control of India to foreign enemies when India has all the investment capital it wants by simply printing the money which is what the U.S. is doing stealing my proposal about money -- see ‘How India’s Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year or More’ : HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom ? These filthy niggers Manmohan Singh and Raghuram Rajan must also be whipped and hanged along with filthy niggers Amartya Sen, Subramanian Swamy -- who were both brought to Harvard and one of them given a Nobel prize expressly to provide cover for the crimes against me -- and anyone else in public life you can think of. It is not too late to whip and hang filthy niggers Vajpayee and George Fernandes both of whom have been faking illness and an inability to speak to avoid answering questions about their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me. Nor is it too late to whip and hang filthy nigger Ram Jethmalani, who was also brought to Harvard to provide cover for crimes against me and rewarded with a half a million dollar per year law practice and filthy nigger L. K Advani who, while Home Minister, was brought, under pain of being prosecuted for the Babri Masjid demolition, to C.I.A. Headquarters to make India’s Home Ministry a participant in the C.I.A.’s crimes against me. Filthy nigger Kejriwal wants to provide a few services at lower rates but my proposal about money shows how to provide all goods and services free of charge to everyone. Filthy nigger M. Karunanidhi should be whipped and hanged; he was having Indian currency printed in China with the help of the Reserve Bank of India chief to provide some freebies to the people of Tamil Nadu as I described in my press releases but kept the crimes against me covered up otherwise everything could be provided free of charge to everyone in India. Filthy nigger Jayalalitha should be whipped and hanged for saying she has a vision for India but keeping quiet about the crimes against me because of which India will remain poor, weak and enslaved despite her vision. The filthy niggers that are India’s Supreme Court judges should be whipped and hanged for participating in CIA-RAW’s crimes against me and India by claiming to have lost the papers of a lawsuit I filed after duly acknowledging it as a front page lead report in New York’s News India-Times described two decades ago. I have described RAW’s trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food -- RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom -- and said that “The Jews' fondness for human flesh is far easier sated on Indians than on those around them. Thousands of missing children from India end up in Israeli kitchens and it costs them less than goat meat … When the Congress Party president and her son spent a number of days in Switzerland recently [in 2011] taking care of their black money there, they were told in no uncertain terms by the Jewish bankers that their ability to keep their black money hidden depended on the continuation of the trafficking of Indians for food. Both the Congress Party president and her son had to partake of such food with their bankers to seal the agreement”. I have also described the torture and killing of the children so their skins can be made into shoes and handbags. The above state of affairs cannot be changed except by India’s nuclear forces simultaneously destroying Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block which they must do without delay, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. It is important for Pakistan’s media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in New Delhi were caused by Pakistan and for Russian media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in Washington and New York were caused by Russia. Regardless of what Pakistan and Russia do, India’s nuclear forces are putting India in grave danger and committing suicide by not obeying Satish Chandra and triggering the warheads. Russia and the U.S. can destroy the other but will be destroyed in return but India can destroy the U.S. without being destroyed.
> IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
> --------END OF COMMENT--------*
> 
> 
> *(Feb 14 ‘14) Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive.
> (Feb 3 ‘14) India’s government and political parties know that -- thanks to Satish Chandra -- India has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters but they keep quiet about it and hide it because the public coming to know about it will mean Satish Chandra will be the ruler of India and they will get the death penalty they richly deserve and so they will get the death they deserve via the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block along with that of Washington and New York. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the United States and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the United States, not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . RAW carried out the murder of the student from the Northeast who had few external injuries to neutralize my reference to the genocidal intent of Americans toward India -- as it carried out the murder of Sunanda Pushkar who had few external injuries -- and staged several highly publicized gang rapes in India to neutralize my references to the Anglo-American rape of India.
> (Feb 1 ‘14) In the same sentence in which I referred to arresting the American ambassador, I also said “Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria” which -- not the reference to arresting the U.S. ambassador -- caused the Americans to let the Indian diplomat go because, with its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, India can destroy these cities with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation and so already has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters.
> (Jan 31 ‘14) I have shown that five thousand thermonuclear warheads of two hundred kilotons each targeted at the four thousand largest population centers of the United States -- the larger cities will have more than one warhead assigned to them -- will have a total yield of one thousand megatons, that is the combined yield of twenty of the fifty-megaton hydrogen bomb the Soviet Union once tested and these five thousand warheads will do a good job of destroying the United States (NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Once the cover up of the news and views of India’s leadership is lifted, the genocidal intent and behavior of the United States toward India will be clear.
> (Jan 26 ‘14) Far from canceling military exercises with the United States, the traitors in New Delhi are going ahead with Malabar naval exercises and have invited Japan to join in. You do not hold exercises with a country you have to destroy coast-to-coast. The first step is the simultaneous destruction of Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block by India’s nuclear forces.
> (Jan. 22 ‘14) RAW murdered Sunanda Pushkar on Manmohan Singh’s order: she said she took the “crimes” of Shashi Tharoor in IPL upon herself and she will not put up with it and was about to reveal the crimes which would have been a blow to the scandal-ridden UPA government and so RAW was ordered to murder her. The BJP is silent because of its former president (the fat guy) killing a young girl after raping her and every one covering it up like Sunanda Pushkar’s murder and everyone covering up the crimes of CIA-RAW, with the help of 24-satellite surveillance for the past 37 years, against Satish Chandra to keep India poor, weak and enslaved, to continue their rape of Mother India.
> (Jan. 20 ‘14) Regarding the “successful” test of the Agni IV missile today: I have been saying for many years (see IndianAirFircePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the United States can control the operations of digital circuitry in any equipment, even if it is not connected to the outside world via the Internet, etc., by using microwave signals from satellites. Now others have also started saying that (“NSA can spy on offline computers wirelessly, says security expert”, CBS News, Dec 30 2013). The United States can make India’s missiles crash whenever it wants to. India’s only defence is exploding the nuclear warheads I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there any retaliation or sign of retaliation.
> (Jan. 19 ‘14) India’s nuclear forces/ DRDO were going to carry out a test of the Agni IV missile on January 18 ‘14. After my reference below to Indians being inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, they did not carry out the test because I have said that neither Agni I nor Agni II or Agni III or Agni IV or Agni V make India dominant over the United States; only exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation, does. I have also said that missiles will be useful after dominance has been established. Late on January 18 ‘14 I sent a press release referring to the “filthy niggers of the media“, after which the Agni IV test was rescheduled for January 20 ’14. But missile tests must not become a substitute for exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York; without exploding those warheads, they will remain inferior Indian niggers and slaves of the white man.
> CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA
> Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that.
> A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them). The British killed over ten million Indians (by gun and sword not famine) in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar and the killings continued right up to 1947 as seen in the example of a Sikh body guard riding in a jeep with the British viceroy gunning down any Indian, man woman or child, that came in view on either side of the road. For the slavery of present day Indians, see their behavior toward the greatest Indian of all time in the paragraph dated January 5 '14 below and for the CIA Director’s and K. Subrahmanyam’s offer to him of one crore rupees combined with threats, see HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom .
> I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches.
> (Jan 15 ‘14) “Lost Danish tourist thrashed, gang-raped and robbed in Delhi” is the top story about India, staged by RAW to defuse outrage in Indian media about the expelled U.S. diplomats’ comments about vegetarians committing rape, etc. just as the flurry of highly publicized gang rapes in India since December ‘12 have been staged by RAW to ‘neutralize’ my references to the Anglo-American rape of India. The male diplomat expelled from India had an army of almost 500 spies and goons working for him, not to mention the entire Delhi Police department which helped him “evacuate” the criminally accused husband of the maid from India, all of RAW with tens of thousands of employees, India’s prime minister and the rest of the government. Where is the reciprocity in all of this? India’s ambassador to the U.S. works for the CIA as did his father who was evacuated from India under the guise of his fake death. Where is the reciprocity of CIA-sponsored Rahul, Modi, Kejriwal vs. CIA-suppressed Satish Chandra?
> (Jan 14 ‘14) WHY DID INDIRA GANDHI NEED BRITISH HELP WITH OPERATION BLUE STAR? : The British killed over ten million Indians in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar. Sikhs played a major role in these killings and afterwards as a Sikh body guard riding in a jeep with a British viceroy gunning down any Indian, man woman or child, who came in view on either side of the road, showed. Sikhs will fight bravely for India against Pakistan or China but never against the Anglo-Americans toward whom Sikhs hold their ultimate loyalty to this day. Indira Gandhi needed British “permission’ to move against the Sikhs because the British were the Sikhs’ lords and masters and the Nehru family were the designated rulers of India by virtue of Nehru’s continued loyalty to the British -- the same was the case for Vajpayee -- and what better way to get their permission than by having them help with the planning of Operation Blue Star? Sikhs are traitors to India and that is why until recently no Sikh was made an Army chief. A Sikh is now head of India’s nuclear forces which means India’s nuclear weapons are worthless if they have to be used against the Americans; see the heading of this press release repeated many dozens of times. Before this, a Christian was made head of India’s nuclear forces so that India’s nuclear weapons will be worthless against a white/Christian country such as the United States where India’s nuclear warheads are emplaced in Washington, New York and other cities. The only solution is for DRDO to have a means of triggering India’s nuclear warheads even if the heads of India’s nuclear forces are traitors.
> (Jan 8 ‘14) A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).
> (Jan 5 ‘14) CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA: The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions."
> (Dec 28 ‘13) One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately.
> (Dec 26 ‘13) With its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities, India has the means right now to make all U.S. presidents -- past and present -- present themselves in India to be whipped and hanged, by warning that Washington and New York will be destroyed if the U.S. fails to obey and additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation.
> (Dec 21 ‘13) Filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the Commerce and Industry Minister and the Foreign Minister insist on putting “the extremely valuable partnership” with the United States above all else; they have a partnership with the United States in raping Mother India -- they pull apart and hold open the entrances to the cavities of Mother India which the United States then rapes. They deserve death even more than Ratan Tata about whom I wrote: “Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved”. I have described -- IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom -- the war waged with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years against the only Indian who is an obstacle to the Americans’ rape of India.
> (Dec 20 ‘13) There was an arrest warrant, which was duly served on the American embassy, against Philip, the Indian “evacuated” from India by the United States on Dec 10 ‘13, as well as his wife -- as the Foreign Minister repeatedly said on television though a story today in the RAW organ Times of India cleverly omits mention of the warrant against the husband -- and the United States consular staff, which must have processed the visa and travel arrangements, must be arrested for the crime of helping an absconder to flee -- filthy niggers such as the Foreign Minister repeatedly referred to this as “visa fraud” but what matters is that this was a crime against Indian law which does not permit helping an absconder to flee -- and the entire consular staff can be arrested as suspects. The Indian government, which works for the United States, will try to avoid this. Ransacking one pizza outlet is not enough; all American businesses must be destroyed; as I have said below, Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.
> (Dec 12 ‘13) Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved.
> (DEC 3 ‘13) Filthy niggers such as Modi who hanker after U.S. visas want the pleasure of drinking water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets as do hundreds of thousands of Gujaratis running brothels (called motels but renting rooms by the hour for sex) and I.I.T. graduates -- I am one ( PsychotherapyDOTeBoardDOTcom ) -- given 1.3 crore packages before graduation by American companies so they can work for this most ferocious of India’s enemies with a mentality as filthy as the water loaded with fecal bacteria from flush toilets they will be drinking. I have shown that both M. K. Gandhi and Nehru were sponsored by British intelligence. Kejriwal is sponsored by CIA-RAW because, like me, he is from I.I.T. Kharagpur but his fasts were not the CIA-enforced starvation up to 3 weeks at a time I have suffered, unlike me he has been promoted, not suppressed, in the media by CIA-RAW and, via electronic voting machines controlled by the CIA by microwave signals from satellites, he can even be made prime minister by CIA-RAW (added on Dec 11 ‘13: CIA-RAW showed its minute-by-minute management of Kejriwal by first sending him to meditate for 2 days after the voting because of my references to filthy mentality, above, and meditation then stopping the 19-minute recording of his interview with NDTV in the middle -- which it knew I was watching -- and adding a 3 minute segment at the end having him say he had gone away for 2 days because he was not feeling well, when it saw that sending him for meditation did not cut any ice with me and having his mother do an interview with NDTV pretending it was done while he was still away several days before it was broadcast with her saying he had gone away because he was not feeling well; this falsification of the time of the interview that can easily be established was a fraud in service of a larger crime -- CIA-RAW’s management of Kejriwal -- and can be used to put away and hang Kejriwal, NDTV, RAW and a lot of others for treason; after that the CIA had him included in a list of the world‘s greatest thinkers by Foreign Policy magazine though corruption and bribery are way down in the list of India‘s problems the biggest of which is CIA rule over India and its suppression of the greatest Indian of all time capable of making India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately; also, after I wrote the above about Kejriwal, a flood of stories in the media said that Nandan Nilekani -- also from an I.I.T. -- who, despite being worth well over a billion dollars from working for the Americans has become chairman of India‘s Unique Identification Card -- Aadhar card -- program which has entered into a contract with MongoDB which is part-funded by the CIA “to identify, adapt and deliver innovative technology solutions to support the missions of CIA and the broader US intelligence community” including “National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, Defense Intelligence Agency and Department of Homeland Security Science and Technology Directorate” -- Economic Times, Dec 3 ‘13 -- to bring India’s population under comprehensive American control as do numerous programs under the guise of homeland security etc. for which the U.S. National Security Agency chief recently spent about a week in India with a team of 17 -- what was he doing with a team of 17 for almost a week in India? -- will be the Congress party‘s prime ministerial candidate, nominated by the CIA which will be happy if any of its nominees -- Modi, Kejriwal or Nilekani -- becomes prime minister and, as is shown in the comments of the CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam to me, which can be found at HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom, the entire Indian government is simply a front for the CIA), though when I ran for Parliament from East Delhi in 1996, RAW changed the Returning Officer in mid-stream and instructed the civil servants who did the counting to register exactly one vote for me from each polling booth; when I mentioned this falsification of vote counts, Vajpayee had the BJP candidate, B. L. Sharma “Prem“, who won, resign his Lok Sabha seat but when Vajpayee became prime minister, Advani as Home Minister was sent to CIA headquarters -- or face prosecution for the Babri Masjid demolition which he undertook at Vajpayee’s suggestion who suggested it to Advani at the CIA’s suggestion -- and the Home Ministry and Intelligence Bureau began to participate, in addition to RAW, in the CIA’s crimes against me with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years. No one is allowed to be in public life in India unless sponsored by CIA-RAW. The Nehru family, Modi, Kejriwal -- all deserve death though they may not all be killed in the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block. The fecal bacteria from flush toilets in their drinking water form the essence of Americans. Avoid contact with Americans as you would with faeces. Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria.
> (Added on Dec 15 ‘13 : After what I wrote above about Nandan Nilekani, his candidacy for prime minister became untenable and CIA-RAW -- see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom -- decided to revive the candidacy of the Italian woman’s son by giving him credit for the Lok Pal bill for which it ordered Anna Hazare to support the government’s Lok Pak bill; as I have said, Hazare’s agitation was sponsored by CIA-RAW to keep India ‘Gandhian’ and so poor, weak and enslaved. If the Aam Admi Party were smart, they will see that CIA rule over India is an incomparably bigger problem than bribery and destroy the Congress and the BJP by publicizing their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India. But, as I have said, India’s nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra; he does not need India’s conventional forces or the rest of the government and citizenry to defend India).
> (NOV 27 ‘13) I have repeatedly emphasized the ability of the United States National Security Agency (NSA) to make any digital system -- including all defence equipment from aircraft to submarines and missiles to nuclear power plants and anything else you can think of -- do whatever it wants with microwave signals from satellites, such as blowing up an Indian submarine recently and making about a thousand Indian Air Force aircraft crash (IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom). Two days ago I was filling out a form at a website and I got a screen saying you need to update your Adobe reader to view the document but the CIA, via NSA satellites, wouldn’t let me update the Adobe reader. I went to a commercial place that rents computers and got the same message though their computers already had the latest version of the Adobe reader. As soon as the owner of the place came to see why it was doing that, the CIA removed the problem without his doing anything. Then, after mailing the filled out form, as I tried to track it, I kept getting ‘There is no record of it in our system’, both on the telephone and on the Canada Post website, even two days after mailing it, though the tracking history, beginning with the acceptance of the item at the post office, is supposed to appear within minutes of the item being accepted at the post office. As I prepared to take it up with Canada Post, the CIA stopped making the item disappear and the tracking history, starting from acceptance of the item at the post office with date and time, appeared. These are tiny examples of what the CIA can do. Having India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York and not exploding them, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation, is absolutely suicidal. The CIA’s Indian proxies -- RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block -- have to be destroyed along with Washington and New York: filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the defence minister who chastised the Indian Navy recently for making the submarine blow up by not following due procedures -- not because he knew of any violation of procedure but simply to deny sabotage by the United States and justify holding anti-submarine warfare exercises with the U.S. (paragraph dated Nov 7 ’13 below) -- the finance minister who keeps giving away ownership and control of India to Americans though India has an unlimited amount of investment capital simply by printing the money so long as it is used for productive purposes -- which is what the Americans have been doing following my proposal about money-- and the innumerable riots, partition of the country and all around misery, including participation in the CIA’s crimes against me -- Kapil Sibal literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in crimes against me -- that the Intelligence Bureau/RAW and the rest of the Indian government is guilty of. No amount of time and effort spent on any weapon system or anything else will do India any good unless the only effective weapon India has against the United States -- exploding the nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation -- is used first.
> (NOV 21 ‘13) A Jew, the first and only psychologist to be given a Nobel Prize in Economics -- about which I wrote (‘ How India’s Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year Or More’ : How IndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom) "When an American psychologist was given the Nobel Prize in Economics a couple of years ago, I pointed out that his work had not the millionth part of the significance my work has for Economics. ... " -- was given the United States’ highest civilian award, the Presidential Medal of Freedom, yesterday as was Bill Clinton about whom I wrote (HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom): “the firangis gave the Nobel prize in Economics to the mediocre Indian named Amartya Sen as a substitute for the Nobel prize for me since they would not let their crimes against me, committed in collaboration with India’s RAW and India’s prime ministers, be exposed. When Clinton, as president, held a White House conference on the “New Economy”, the “New Economy” was the economy that my proposal about money leads to; of all the dozens of Nobel prize winners in Economics, he invited Amartya Sen to the conference -- though Sen had absolutely nothing to do with the “New Economy” -- because he is their mediocre Indian substitute for the greatest Indian of all time they have been committing crimes against. When Amartya Sen was given the Nobel prize, Vajpayee left New Delhi for several days to avoid meeting him, because he knew Sen was the firangis’ dummy substitute to cover their crimes against me, but RAW kept Sen waiting in New Delhi several days till Vajpayee yielded and gave him all the honours CIA-RAW wanted him to receive as a substitute for me”. Obama, who gave the award to the Jew and Clinton, has continued to apply my proposal about money, like Clinton and George W. Bush, to the U.S. economy (see IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom) : “It is noteworthy that both the United States government and the Indian government had proceeded to implement my proposal about money, as I have described in letters dated August 1, 2001, September 6, 2001 and April 13, 2001 (also letters about stock market manipulation by the U.S. Treasury Department by pumping money into the stock market; Bush made a trip through an underground tunnel from the White House to the Treasury Department to see the set up created for such manipulation) that appeared in the American online newspaper thecurrentonline; they can be found at SatishChandraInTheCurrentonlineDOTblogspotDOTcom . The Vajpayee government set up a separate Cabinet Committee on Economic Strategy for the purpose of stealing my proposal about money. When I pointed out that they were trying to STEAL my proposal about money, they stopped implementing it. The U.S. Federal Reserve has been buying more than a trillion dollars of U.S. Treasury bonds every year -- another way of applying my proposal about money. The DMK government in Tamil Nadu was having Indian currency printed in China with the connivance of the head of the Reserve Bank of India, given to A. Raja as bribes and used to give freebies to the people of Tamil Nadu -- its way of applying my proposal about money since the Central government would not apply it to India as a whole”. Rather, the Indian government is letting the U.S. take ownership and control of India by simply printing money.
> So long as I keep writing, CIA-RAW can manage things because it controls the media, government, all political parties and the general public. What it cannot manage is the explosion of emplaced nuclear warheads in Washington and New York. Fearing that India’s nuclear forces were about to explode the emplaced nuclear warheads, CIA-RAW allowed the expose of Modi’s surveillance of a woman to get into the media since I have said that Modi is CIA-sponsored. But after I wrote the paragraph dated Nov 20 ‘13 below, RAW had the staff of Tehelka -- a RAW-sponsored organ whose first sting operation was on George Fernandes, with whom I had once spoken over the phone, to ensure that he never utters a word about the 24-hour satellite surveillance and harassment against me for the past 36 years -- stage a sexual harassment scenario which has completely eclipsed Modi’s surveillance of the woman in the media. But I could write till hell freezes over and it will not make the slightest difference to CIA-RAW’s absolute, total control of India. Only exploding the nuclear warheads to destroy Washington, New York and RAW will end CIA rule over India.
> (NOV 20 ‘13) The headlines scream “Open Defecation” by the majority of Indians on World Toilet Day. Going to the fields is the most environmentally friendly way to defecate. Lake Ontario which supplies Toronto’s drinking water is heavily polluted from fecal bacteria from flush toilets whose health effects are ignored. Cleanliness procedures of Indians from Yoga to daily life -- Indians expressed shock that the University of Chicago president’s wife put a spoon which she had just put in her mouth to taste a dish she was preparing back in the pot to stir it and I replied “That’s why they are called dirty Jews” -- are the most stringent in the world. The environmental and health effects -- from water requirements to pollution of water bodies -- of flush toilets on India will be devastating. Without first establishing dominance via emplaced nuclear warheads (below), snatching entire continents from the white man after killing the existing population, India cannot be dominant in health and sanitation.
> (NOV 12 ‘13) Regarding the 4 earthquakes in 3 hours in New Delhi : the nuclear explosions that will destroy RAW Headquarters and South Block & North Block will also cause earthquakes. No one is saying that like the visit of the evil Pope and super cyclones in Orissa (below), these earthquakes are related to the evil in New Delhi (below). But the earthquakes caused by the nuclear explosions definitely will be due to the evil in New Delhi.
> (NOV 8 ‘13) I have been posting comments on the Cartoons Against Corruption web site (www.cartoonsagainstcorruptionDOTblogspotDOTcom ) for months. Usually lots of other people also posted comments there but for about a year or so there were no comments other than mine. I suspected that my browser was being redirected by CIA-RAW to a dummy website as they do when I try to post at many other websites. Today I went to a commercial place where you can rent computers and tried to log on to Cartoons Against Corruption. Sure enough, none of my recent comments were there and there were hundreds of comments from other people. My most recent comment on this -- real rather than dummy -- website was dated March 22, 2013 and the most recent comments from other people were from September, 2012. On coming home, I tried to log on to this web site from my own computer and this time I reached the real, rather than dummy, web site. After I wrote this comment, found that my browser is again being redirected to the dummy web site. Since RAW is redirecting traffic away from his web site, the owner of the web site, who has criminal charges against him for the contents of his web site, has the right to sue RAW for violation of his civil rights and file a criminal complaint as well. RAW’s behavior is unconstitutional and RAW has been doing this with the full support of all Indian governments since 1977 and so all Indian governments -- in all their branches, legislative, executive and judiciary -- since 1977 have been unconstitutional.
> IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
> (NOV 7 ‘13) Neither Agni I, nor Agni II or Agni III or Agni IV or Agni V make India dominant over the United States; only exploding the nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, with a warning that warheads emplaced in additional U.S. cities will be exploded if there is any retaliation, does. These emplaced warheads are India’s super-weapon to establish dominance over the enemy. Missiles will be useful after dominance has been established, to totally destroy and rub this enemy into the dirt. The enemy’s proxy which is the Indian government also has to be destroyed. After blowing up an Indian submarine, the United States right now is conducting anti-submarine warfare exercises with India, rendering the rest of India’s submarines useless and subverting the Indian navy’s officers and men -- the service chiefs and senior officers are already subverted. The new governor of the Reserve Bank who works for the CIA is bringing American banks, letting the U.S. take ownership and control of India by simply printing money. The head of ISRO who congratulated his staff for the successful development of GSLV before a test because he knew it had been sabotaged is expressing hope that the success of the mission to Mars will prompt the United States to take control of ISRO which is what he means by other countries becoming more interested in collaborative missions with India. In every sphere of life India’s government is rushing India into slavery to the United States. Taking control of India away from proxies of the CIA by the simultaneous destruction of Washington, New York and RAW, South Block, North Block is necessary to destroy the enemy United States.
> (NOV 6 ‘13) Any evacuation of New Delhi/ Delhi will eliminate surprise and prompt the United States and its Indian proxies to do everything possible to avoid being destroyed. I have shown ( in NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that everyone in New Delhi / Delhi is a collaborator with the enemy and wrote that ideally the entire population of New Delhi / Delhi should be killed; in fact there will be a gradient of destruction radiating from ground zero. One of the warheads should be targeted at RAW headquarters and one at South Block and North Block on Raisina Hill.*
> 
> *(OCT 29 ‘13) People are aghast that Modi went ahead with his Patna rally after half a dozen bombs had already exploded at the venue and several had been killed. Others are aghast that the Home Minister went to a Bollywood music function hours after the explosions and deaths in Patna. No one is aghast that life goes on as usual in New Delhi despite the impending simultaneous nuclear destruction of Washington, New York and RAW; there is no evacuation of New Delhi / Delhi.
> (Oct 19 ‘13) I said “All the stupid niggers of the U.N. Security Council (the five permanent members) need to be reminded that India is the sole superpower; after destroying Washington and New York with its nuclear warheads emplaced in U.S. cities, India can compel the United States to use its nuclear-armed ICBMs to destroy, say, Moscow and St. Petersburg, or Beijing and Shanghai or any other country in the world, or lose more of its own cities”. It is to try to counter the effect of what I said that Manmohan Singh is going to Moscow and Beijing tomorrow. But what he says does not matter, only what India’s legitimate ruler says matters. It was because of what I said that Saudi Arabia rejected membership of the UN Security Council a day after being elected to it. Saudi Arabia, like India, has suffered several stampedes at religious gatherings instigated through proxies of the CIA one of which killed almost 1,500 people.*
> 
> *(Oct 15 ‘13) The rumor that a bridge to a temple they were standing on was collapsing that caused the stampede in Madhya Pradesh killing over a hundred was spread by RAW (see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom ) in response to the following comment of mine and in support of the Italian woman so the Italian woman could express “condolences” over the stupid behavior of the inferior Indian niggers. Just as all terrorism in India is instigated by the CIA via proxies in the subcontinent including India’s RAW, all temple stampedes in India are instigated by RAW as a part of psychological warfare against India on behalf of the white countries. I have described RAW arranging for practitioners of an Indian spiritual discipline, whose understanding of gravity and inertia I called superior to that of Albert Einstein, to be physically attacked and driven away in Noida and Madhya Pradesh on the C.I.A.'s orders because of my comment. CIA-RAW’s war against India in the field of science is monumental and remains thoroughly covered up by Indian as well as foreign governments and media. All poverty and economic deprivation in India is a consequence of first the British and now the CIA’s war against India. All forms of warfare against India is waged with the help of their Indian proxies. Just as what is said below about the flecks of filth that are Indian politicians or Manmohan Singh or RAW, etc., does not change the basic fact that India is now the sole superpower, even if the stampede was due to the stupidity of Indians -- I have said in my press releases that India’s population is a mountain of S-H-I-T -- it does not change this basic fact, described below, that India is now the sole superpower:-
> --------Start of comment -------
> TO ALL THE STUPID NIGGERS OF THE UN SECURITY COUNCIL: INDIA IS THE SOLE SUPERPOWER
> All the stupid niggers of the U.N. Security Council (the five permanent members) need to be reminded that India is the sole superpower; after destroying Washington and New York with its nuclear warheads emplaced in U.S. cities, India can compel the United States to use its nuclear-armed ICBMs to destroy, say, Moscow and St. Petersburg, or Beijing and Shanghai or any other country in the world, or lose more of its own cities. What is said below about the flecks of filth that are Indian politicians or Manmohan Singh or RAW, etc. does not change this basic fact. Nothing that your puppy dog/ fleck of filth Manmohan Singh says either to the Negro in the White House or in the General Assembly on nuclear, military or economic issues or anything else matters; only what India’s legitimate ruler says matters. IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
> AT THE TIME OF THE 1999 SUPER-CYCLONE IN ODISHA I POINTED OUT THAT THE CYCLONE COINCIDED WITH THE VISIT OF THE EVIL POPE INVITED BY VAJPAYEE AT THE SUGGESTION OF THE CIA WHICH RULES INDIA. TODAY’S CYCLONE -- A CONTINUATION OF THE SAME PROBLEM -- COMES JUST BEFORE THE NUCLEAR DESTRUCTION OF WASHINGTON, NEW YORK & RAW WHICH WILL SOLVE THE PROBLEM.
> All the evil in India comes from the United States where the equivalent of a Pope was psychologist B. F. Skinner whose school of psychology a paper I published destroyed -- ‘B. F. Skinner’s Monumental Crime’ : BFSkinnersMonumentalCrimeDOTblogspotDOTcom . But he lives on in the form of the CIA which continues to this day to wage war against India and myself with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance -- see ‘Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.’ : NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom -- and the CIA is simply the essence of the United States and its population.
> Satish Chandra
> --------End of comment -------
> (Oct 1 ‘13) CIA-RAW have deleted the following comments wherever I have posted them, including my own Facebook page, Cartoons Against Corruption and hundreds of news websites via Facebook saying it violates our community standards -- it is CIA-RAW that has deleted them, not Facebook and is preventing me from logging on to Facebook or posting them using any other commenting tool :-
> -------- Start of comment # 1 -----------
> WHY IT IS NECESSARY TO DESTROY RAW
> I have said that India’s nuclear forces should simultaneously destroy Washington, New York and RAW (that is, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block), with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. The warheads should be triggered on a working day in Washington and New York during working hours -- 9 AM to 5 PM Eastern Daylight Saving Time -- in Washington and New York. Nine AM in Washington and New York will be a little past office hours in New Delhi but that is fine. The United States government is shut down starting Oct 1 ’13 and government offices will be mostly empty but it cannot remain shut very long and triggering the warheads even during the shut down is not ruled out.
> An article titled “The general and his stink bombs” in The Hindu of September 30 ‘13 says what I have been saying for many years; it says “After independence, the IB continued to maintain close links with its former parental organisation, the MI5. Recently released MI5 documents show that the first director of the IB, T.G. Sanjevi Pillai, cooperated with British officials in keeping a tab on the Indian high commissioner to London, V.K. Krishna Menon — a man they deeply distrusted for his alleged communist leanings. Examples can easily be multiplied”. But this does not capture a millionth part of what the Intelligence Bureau and RAW have been doing to this day. I have written (for example in my article titled ‘India’s Technological and Economic Emancipation’ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' : nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom ) about the continued control of Indian intelligence agencies by British and later American intelligence agencies after 1947. India’s Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) was split off from the Intelligence Bureau which had continued after 1947 to be loyal to the British. Later the Americans supplanted the British and RAW functions as a branch of the CIA against India. As part of this relationship, CIA-RAW exercises extensive control over the Indian media and, among its various activities, engages in sabotage of indigenous research and development to keep India dependent on other countries for defence and other equipment (the nuclear deal is just another CIA-RAW operation of that kind, though of a scope and with consequences far graver than any such operation till now).
> An example of this is a Bharat-Rakshak discussion thread about a black box installed by the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) in the indigenously developed Arjun tank that documented the sabotage of its engines during trials by the Army; such sabotage has been the basis of the Army's rejection, on RAW's prompting, of the Arjun tank in favour of imports (as I said in the above article, India‘s Army is the collaborator Army that helped the British rule India and, even after Independence, all its regiments and units have retained their former identities and regularly celebrate the anniversaries of their founding by the British). A CIA-RAW operative, who served as a moderator on Bharat-Rakshak and controlled the forum, locked away this discussion thread so that numerous posts that had appeared documenting the sabotage of the Arjun tank were covered up. The major metropolitan newspapers, on most of which CIA-RAW exercises extensive control, have made no mention of the black box -- which was like the flight data recorder in aircraft -- installed by DRDO in Arjun tanks and the shocking findings about the sabotage even though a report on this was provided to them by the Indo Asian News Service (IANS).
> There is across the board sabotage by various means by CIA-RAW to keep India down technologically, economically and militarily. RAW's grip over India is comparable to the old KGB's grip over the Soviet Union, with the difference that whereas the KGB worked for the good of the Soviet Union, except toward the end, RAW has always worked for its imperialist masters. The role of politicians in governing India is insignificant compared to that of CIA-RAW but RAW has no place in the public's consciousness or in discussions of public affairs in India.
> An important point about the sabotage of Arjun is that people on the Arjun discussion thread on Bharat-Rakshak were aghast at the Army's behavior and calling for Army brass being tried for treason, etc. but it will be a mistake to stop with the Army; it is RAW which is behind such sabotage not just of Arjun but of India's interests, technological, economic and other, in a lot of areas. RAW has operatives in the Army at various levels but it is necessary to go to the root of the problem. RAW has to be destroyed and I have suggested that a brand new external intelligence agency be formed with the help of military intelligence (RAW is supposed to be India's external intelligence agency but at least 90% of its activities are within India, against India).
> The destruction of RAW does not mean simply disbanding the agency and letting its employees continue their service to the CIA through other organisations, old or new, or in other roles. It is a mammoth agency with just the number of joint secretaries in the hundreds. It is India’s real ‘government’ and the politicians and civil servants largely obey its dictates. It puts the words in the mouths of cabinet ministers, etc., and determines most policies that are, erroneously, attributed to them. Any one, even a prime minister, whom CIA-RAW considers inconvenient is eliminated, if necessary by death, as I have said regarding the deaths of Prime Minister Indira Gandhi and, later, Rajiv Gandhi in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over US' on blogspot ( nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom ) which can be found by doing a Google search with the title.
> Over the past many years, I have shown how almost all terrorist incidents in India since 1983 have been carried out by outfits controlled by the CIA either directly or through intelligence agencies in the region, including India’s RAW. The Jain Commision of Inquiry, which went into Rajiv Gandhi’s death, acknowledged that the LTTE, which carried out his assassination, was created and controlled by RAW. It was an open secret that MQM, in Pakistan’s Sindh province, when it was known as a terrorist organization, was a creation of RAW. But the same is true of many terrorist outfits that operate in India.
> (Continued) Another example of RAW’s multifarious activities, that I have described in press releases, articles and letters to the press since 1987, is its spreading heroin addiction and AIDS first in India’s Northeast then elsewhere to provide the United States with a population to use as guinea pigs for AIDS vaccine development, after the CIA was assigned the task of roping in a population for this purpose. I have described how both Rajiv Gandhi (after being blackmailed with threats of exposure of the Bofors and HDW kickbacks by Swedish and German media at the CIA‘s instigation) and Vajpayee cooperated in this. But terrorism, etc., are the least of its activities; I mentioned those only because the existence of terrorism is publicly known. Its sabotage of India’s research and development activities, of which the sabotage of the Arjun tank is just one example, is among the deadliest of its activities.
> The nuclear deal and its various aspects -- replacing indigenous production of uranium and reactors with imports, the capping, rollback and elimination of India’s nuclear weapons program, media control and buying up politicians, scientists, etc. for this purpose -- is just the largest and deadliest of such activities, leaving out the 24-hour satellite surveillance and all the crimes, at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year for the past 36 years, against India’s greatest scientist, described in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘. The point is that all the tens of thousands of RAW employees are guilty of the gravest treason and deserve the death penalty. So do all those -- politicians, civil servants and others -- who are willing collaborators of CIA-RAW.
> What has been revealed so far about NSA monitoring of Indians is not a millionth part of what it does. For the last 36 years, NSA has kept the world's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian under 24-hour audio and video surveillance by satellite as well as surveillance of all electronic communications, computer use, etc. India's RAW has been participating in this surveillance and harassment to the hilt. On August 8, 2008, CIA director Michael Hayden and former chairman of India's Joint Intelligence Committee, K. Subrahmanyam, came on line and confirmed this surveillance by satellite that has been going on with this scientist as target for the past 36 years. See HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom for what they said. This is what the CIA has been doing to this scientist:-
> ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the United States; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2013 and earlier editions."*


Please die.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

NKVD said:


> @Sidak I'm seeing aap ki adalat its seems there is very strong antincumbancy against akalis what do you aspect about math in Punjab



There is antincumnabcy against both Akalis and Congress in Punjab.. Drug abuse is the big issue and AAP could play spoiler for BJP... I expect BJP to win 5 to 6 seats in Punjab. 

PS: I'll speak to my relatives in Punjab and re-reply to your post again tomorrow..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

9 ngo kya kar rahe hai varanasi mein ex raw officer !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460107326116995072


Kaal123 said:


> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.



@WebMaster @Aeronaut Please look into it....


----------



## A Town

Kaal123 said:


> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.


Are you married? I can't imagine what your wife has to put up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anonymus

Kaal123 said:


> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.




Paaji, Tussi great ho!


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460107326116995072
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @Aeronaut Please look into it....




Kuch nahi hoga usse , he was saved in Patna blast due to gods grace .. It was that close with that much poor security..
IF something happened to Modi, then the Indian populace will castrate the entire congress party

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Put the troll on ignore! The more you reply to him, the more he will post. Once he is on ignore, he will be as good as dead on this thread!!


----------



## Parul

SarthakGanguly said:


> Please die.



Don't use such words even for enemy.. Isse report karo, aur Pink Karo. 



Kaal123 said:


> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.Perhaps the greatest of all the causes of the impoverishment of the Indian people is the steady and enormous drain of wealth from India to England, which has been going on ever since the East India Company first set foot in the land, three hundred years ago, and is going on still with steadily increasing volume. England claims that India pays her no "tribute." Technically, this is true; but, really, it is very far from true. In the form of salaries spent in England, pensions sent to England, interest drawn in England on investments made in India, business profits made in India and sent to England, and various kinds of exploitation carried on in India for England's benefit, a vast stream of wealth ("tribute" in effect) is constantly pouring into England from India. Says Mr. R. C. Dutt, author of the Economic History of India(and there is no higher authority), "A sum reckoned at twenty millions of English money, or a hundred millions of American money [some other authorities put it much higher], which it should be borne in mind is equal to half the net revenues of India, is remitted annually from this country [India] to England, without a direct equivalent. Think of it! One-half of what we [in India] pay as taxes goes out of the country, and does not come back to the people. No other country on earth suffers like this at the present day; and no country on earth could bear such an annual drain without increasing impoverishment and repeated famines. We denounce ancient Rome for impoverishing Gaul and Egypt, Sicily and Palestine, to enrich herself. We denounce Spain for robbing the New World and the Netherlands to amass wealth. England is following exactly the same practice in India. Is it strange that she is converting India into a land of poverty and famine?"
> .........
> 
> It is said that India is incapable of ruling herself. If so, what an indictment is this against England! She was not incapable of ruling herself before England came. Have one hundred and fifty years of English tutelage produced in her such deterioration? As we have seen, she was possessed of a high civilization and of developed governments long before England or any part of Europe had emerged from barbarism. For three thousand years before England's arrival, Indian kingdoms and empires had held leading places in Asia. Some of the ablest rulers, statesmen, and financiers of the world have been of India's production. How is it, then, that she loses her ability to govern herself as soon as England appears upon the scene? To be sure, at that time she was in a peculiarly disorganized and unsettled state; for it should be remembered that the Mogul Empire was just breaking up, and new political adjustments were everywhere just being made,—a fact which accounts for England's being able to gain a political foothold in India. But everything indicates that if India had not been interfered with by European powers, she would soon have been under competent governments of her own again.
> .........
> ---------END QUOTE--------
> 
> As I have described in earlier posts, the British, after a fake 'freedom struggle' managed by the Intelligence Bureau, left India in the hands of their native servants who fiercely guard and advance their masters' interests. These servants of theirs were serving their white masters before the so-called 'Independence' in 1947 as well. Millions of Indians fought for the British in both World War I and II, tens of thousands of them giving their lives for their white masters and not a single one of them fought the British on behalf of India.
> ---------END POST---------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> Just as M. K. Gandhi reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, Indians today revel in their "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man (and woman). Indians put full page advertisements in newspapers saying how they are lying "at your feet, Madam" to the white (Italian) woman they have accepted as the supreme ruler of India. A Harvard University economist has estimated the transfer of wealth to her relatives alone in Europe to be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Because of the unlimited supply of Indian children to be used as food, many Israeli sheep and goat farmers have switched to other businesses; they are not committing suicide due to indebtedness and hunger as twenty thousand Indian farmers have been doing every year for decades. India's Agriculture Minister is a cricket enthusiast and he wanted to try out the skins of Indian children used as food in Israel to be used in the manufacture of cricket balls because well known Italian makers of hand bags and shoes have started using them in their products. A single hand bag or pair of shoes may cost tens of thousands of dollars but none of this money makes its way to India.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST------------
> Talking of lying "at your feet Madam", Indians pay ten crore (one hundered million) rupees to lie prostrate in her drive way facing the house entrance for two minutes and there are thousands of people on the waiting list.
> 
> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day. But for the last 11 months, I have been a vegetarian again -- for health reasons -- except for an occasional pepperoni pizza from Pakistani pizzerias in Toronto. The Jews' eating of human flesh involves not just eating but the long-drawn-out ritual murder that precedes and accompanies the eating. There is a lot of shouting and rejoicing at the victim's pain and procedures for collecting and drinking the blood of the victims. I have known Jews for over 45 years, have lived with them for long periods of time and dated Jewish women and most of what I know about the Jews' ritual murder and eating of victims is from the Jews themselves.
> ------------END POST------------
> 
> -----------START POST-----------
> The value of the children's skins depends upon the child's age -- the younger the child the more valuable the skin. Even handbags that are not made from children's skins run into tens of thousands of dollars. The price of a handbag made from children's skins would be out of sight. Many are sold through stores run by the Italian woman's relatives who collect the major part of the price as profit. Her daughter in India is known to own several such handbags and her son in India owns several pairs of shoes made from children's skins as does the Italian woman herself. Indians want to lie at her feet in part because they ascribe to her the powers and status of goddess Kali because of her owning and wearing shoes made from children's skins.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> ---------START POST----------
> ------Start Quote from Post by BATMAN--------
> I ask one question that RAW was very active in northern alliance, had they also exported Pashtoon kids which were rendered parent less due to war?
> -------End Quote from Post By BATMAN-------
> Yes and there was a great deal of competition among RAW officers for being posted to the area because of the profitability of the trade. Pashtoon kids fetched a much higher price than Indian kids because of their fairer skin, etc.
> --------END POST--------
> 
> ----------START POST---------
> Some people in the southern state of Tamil Nadu even offered their children to be sacrificed and their skins made into shoes for the Italian woman because they thought it will bring them good luck.
> -----------END POST---------
> 
> ----------START POST----------
> The practice of sacrificing children to win the favor of gods and goddesses is long-standing in India but its occurrence is rare. The trafficking of children to Israel for use as food is not done with the parents' consent who would be horrified if they knew this fate of their missing children and this trafficking is on an industrial scale. It is the work of RAW and has no sanction in Indian society, past or present.
> ----------END POST---------
> 
> --------START POST---------
> The number of Indian children being trafficked to Israel, brutally tortured, killed and consumed as food every year far exceeds the number of deaths in Syria's civil unrest but there is no international outcry about it. Just as the number of Afghans killed by American and Nato invaders is thousands of times greater than the number of people killed in Syria's civil unrest but there are no UN Security Council resolutions condemning, putting sanctions on and initiating military action against the United States and NATO countries.
> -----------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> Should RAW's trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food be a cause for regime change? You bet!
> ---------END POST----------
> 
> ---------START POST---------
> This trafficking has the sanction of the Italian woman but is she a member of Indian society? The wealth that Imelda Marcos and her husband in the Philippines amassed was not even peanuts compared to the wealth amassed by the Italian woman just as Imelda Marcos' world famous shoe collection was nothing compared to the Italian woman's fetish for shoes made from the skins of Indian children.
> ----------END POST----------
> 
> -----------START POST----------
> The Italian woman gifted some of these shoes made from the skins of Indian children to the French president's wife who is Italian. Also handbags. The United States Secretary of State had requested one such handbag and it was sent to her by special jet which made the trip just for this purpose. Soon it will be a standard gift item to give to people in American and European governments.
> ----------END POST-----------
> 
> The BJP said its ministers in the Karnataka legislature were only "watching" violent **** videos on a smart phone, not "doing" it. Owners of these shoes & handbags -- who report wearing these shoes or carrying the handbag to be an intensely sexual experience -- get videos of the prolonged torture, killing & skinning of the child whose skin was used in their shoes or handbags & can choose the child in advance.
> 
> From my press release dated February 19, 2012:-
> 
> -------START QUOTE--------
> February 19, 2012: I have said (above) that this Italian ship was participating in the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food. A report in daily.bhaskar.com of February 20, 2012 (Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com ) says:-
> 
> ----------START QUOTE-----------
> "New Delhi/Meerut: Even as the gruesome memories of Nithari killings are yet to fade, a similar hair-raising incident has taken the entire nation by storm.
> In what would sound like a horrendous nightmare, locals have busted a 150-member gang, which allegedly used to slaugther abducted children, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers.
> ......
> During interrogation, the youth, identified as Amarjeet, has disclosed he is a member of a child trafficking gang and is paid Rs 10,000 to kidnap children on board trains in Delhi and Haryana.
> The police were left aghast when Amarjeet confessed that gang members cut abducted children into pieces, roast their bodies and eat them after failing to strike a handsome deal with child traffickers, IG, Meerut range, Rajiv Krishna said.
> 
> The accused has also confessed to abducting a large number of children from nearby areas and selling them to child traffickers in Delhi and Haryana, Krishna said.
> ..........
> ---------END QUOTE---------
> 
> These child traffickers are trafficking the children to Israel to be used as food. Since the children are cut into pieces and eaten as food in Israel (see below and in RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ), these traffickers, who are Hindus from the heart of India's heartland, have adopted the practice of eating the children they cannot sell at a good price. This would be similar to Indians working in call centers serving Americans adopting, along with American accents, American-like sex and drug practices.
> 
> Although the report says the "incident has taken the entire nation by storm", a search of Google News did not turn up the story in any other media organ except Daily Bhaskar. It disappeared from the Home Page of daily.bhaskar.com right after I saved it on my computer but the story is still listed under 'Uttar Pradesh' under 'States' and is accessible via the URL:Another horror: Nithari-like vampires exposed in Meerut - daily.bhaskar.com . Presumably the story is being suppressed by RAW which does the trafficking.
> 
> I have had in mind that the story may have been concocted by RAW to 'neutralise' what I have said about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, with their skins used for making shoes and handbags. I have attached the story from daily.bhaskar.com to this E-Mail.
> 
> Although Indian officials have deliberately given the crew of the ship ample opportunity to erase evidence of the child trafficking the ship was participating in (see below), the ship must be thoroughly searched for such evidence, even though it will be difficult to find anything that RAW does not want to be found. But it is mandatory that the ENTIRE crew of the ship be arrested and thoroughly questioned, over months if necessary, using all the methods available to Indian police, about the trafficking. Since RAW can make the police and any other government and non-government agency say and do whatever it wants, finding the interrogators for the job will be difficult but not impossible. DNA evidence of the trafficked children will be particularly valuable and may be the easiest to find and difficult to erase.
> 
> The website daily.bhaskar.com, which carries the story about the child-trafficking ring in the Meerut area, is the English language site of Daily Bhaskar. I do not see the story on its Hindi language site or on the websites of Dainik Jagran or Nai Dunia, which I checked in case the story was only carried by Indian language newspapers. The story may have been placed by RAW on daily.bhaskar.com, which it knows I visit frequently, to divert me from writing about the fishermen's killings, which everyone knows about, to writing about the trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food, which very few people know about.



Oye paaji kadhi has bhi liya karo ..... Boothi changi nahi ho te baat changi karni chahiye ... aur baat changi na kar sako ... toh mooh band rakhna chahiye.


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> Don't use such words even for enemy.. Isse report karo, aur Pink Karo.
> 
> 
> 
> Oye paaji kadhi has bhi liya karo ..... Boothi changi nahi ho te baat changi karni chahiye ... aur baat changi na kar sako ... toh mooh band rakhna chahiye.


his first few lines are awesome


> My meat of choice is beef and mutton and I wouldn't eat the meat of children from India even if I were a Jew. I was born in a strictly vegetarian family but tried mutton curry and chicken curry a few times when in college. After coming to the United States, I ate hamburgers virtually every day. Intermittently I became a vegetarian again for various periods of time depending upon what I read about the health-giving properties of various foods. On reading that the Aryans of the Rig Veda ate beef, I became aggressively a beef eater, eating up to two pounds of beef frankfurters, bologna, steak, etc. a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A Town

@Sidak @SarthakGanguly and others. I found his blog.
INDIA'S LEGITIMATE RULER SATISH CHANDRA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> his first few lines are awesome



Mera post padhne ka himmat nahi hua. 



A Town said:


> @Sidak @SarthakGanguly and others. I found his blog.
> INDIA'S LEGITIMATE RULER SATISH CHANDRA



Kon padeha iska Blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> There is antincumnabcy against both Akalis and Congress in Punjab.. Drug abuse is the big issue and AAP could play spoiler for BJP... I expect BJP to win 5 to 6 seats in Punjab.
> 
> PS: I'll speak to my relatives in Punjab and reposed to your post again tomorrow..




BJP is contesting only 3 seats in Punjab


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> BJP is contesting only 3 seats in Punjab



I meant BJP + Akalis.


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> Mera post padhne ka himmat nahi hua.


koi baat nahi .... gurlz ko zayaada mehnat nahi karni chahiye.  complexion bigad jaayega 
aap bus yeh video enjoy karen




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=732580763431350




Video dedicated to @cheekybird 
Top comment


> its not his fault.... had these been Italian names like Quatrochi, he would have easily remembered !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> I meant BJP + Akalis.




enjoy modi wave in Punjab


----------



## Android

Who knows AAP in Punjab can end up doing the same thing it did in Delhi Elections that is splitting anti incumbency votes benefitting BJP and sadly even Akalis


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> koi baat nahi .... gurlz ko zayaada mehnat nahi karni chahiye.  complexion bigad jaayega
> aap bus yeh video enjoy karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=732580763431350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video dedicated to @cheekybird
> Top comment



Mehant aur complexion wali baat kha say agya? There are members like Krait, Abingdonboy, Janon & others, I read every post of there's but don't want to waste my energy on reading post of some dimwit. I've already seen this video, let Cheeky JI enjoy it.


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> Who knows AAP in Punjab can end up doing the same thing it did in Delhi Elections that is splitting anti incumbency votes benefitting BJP and sadly even Akalis







for u mate ..............find Modi wave


----------



## NKVD

Sidak said:


> I meant BJP + Akalis.


I think its statergical mistake by Bjp they should be fighting atleast 5 seats because For more polarizing of modi effect It might get Bjp tally to 8-9 seats if we say alkalis will get minimum 3 seats in Punjab


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> enjoy modi wave in Punjab



Are bhai, my family hails from Punjab and I know whose wave is there, tenu dasan di lorh nahi.


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> for u mate ..............find Modi wave



found it 

Massive crowd was seen during Modi's rally at Pathankot. Sameer Sehgal/HT | Modi on whirlwind tour of Punjab | Photos Punjab | - hindustantimes.com


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Are bhai, my family hails from Punjab and I know whose wave is there, tenu dasan di lorh nahi.




are bhai saheb............not only my family ...........but mein khud punjAB mein hun.............



Android said:


> found it
> 
> Massive crowd was seen during Modi's rally at Pathankot. Sameer Sehgal/HT | Modi on whirlwind tour of Punjab | Photos Punjab | - hindustantimes.com



Pathankot is Center of RSS in Punjab.......so crowd was expected there mate..........modi or no modi...

meanwhile ur dear Mr.Jaitley is having hard time as the video posted by me shows


----------



## Android

I would have posted many pics but since I am on my cell phone right now so can't do that. @Sidak and others please do the honours


----------



## Jason bourne

As per satta market, BJP & allies will win 317 seats....


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> a
> Pathankot is Center of RSS in Punjab.......so crowd was expected there mate..........modi or no modi...



So you mean they are not bothered about drugs issue and 70% (over exaggerated numbers) of youth becoming drug addicts!! Or is it that due to RSS/BJP culture that region is free of drugs and only the places with people of lose morals with loads of money(which is either sent by their Dad is Canada or they got by selling lands) are turning to drugs for fun?


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> are bhai saheb............not only my family ...........but mein khud punjAB mein hun.............
> 
> 
> 
> Pathankot is Center of RSS in Punjab.......so crowd was expected there mate..........modi or no modi...
> 
> meanwhile ur dear Mr.Jaitley is having hard time as the video posted by me shows


 ohh we will see that Capt himself not have some good reputation regarding public relations


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> So you mean they are not bothered about Drugs and 70% (over exaggerated numbers) of youth becoming drug addicts!! Or is it that due to RSS/BJP culture that region is free of drugs and only the places with people of lose morals with loads of money(which is either sent by their Dad is Canada or they got by selling lands) are turning to drugs for fun?



this 70% figure was given by the Punjab govt to the punjab high court..............go ask them not me mate.

and for ur kind info............the study was conducted on orders of high court by GNDU university and came up with these figures.

not only drugs ...........there are many issues....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203236834185442





farmers protests against punjab govt.................police shoots................people die................common sight since past few years


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> are bhai saheb............not only my family ...........but mein khud punjAB mein hun.............



Bhai ji, mujhe bhi Akali Dal aur congress kay karnamo kay bare may pata hai...Jo Punjab may mess hai, we Punjabi's are equally responsible for it...One can't just put all the responsibility on Politicians....I just pity on people of Punjab, as I am sure AAP will not do anything for them and things will remain same...Logo kay pass choice nahi, AAP bhi try kar loo...


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> As per satta market, BJP & allies will win 317 seats....



Satta market ?



Jason bourne said:


> As per satta market, BJP & allies will win 317 seats....



Satta market ?


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bhai ji, mujhe bhi Akali Dal aur congress kay karnamo kay bare may pata hai...Jo Punjab may mess hai, we Punjabi's are equally responsible for it...One can't just put all the responsibility on Politicians....I just pity on people of Punjab, as I am sure AAP will not do anything for them and things will remain same...Logo kay pass choice nahi, AAP bhi try kar loo...



doing that mate..............dont worry any thing is better then akalis ....


----------



## AugenBlick

Prometheus said:


> this 70% figure was given by the Punjab govt to the punjab high court..............go ask them not me mate.
> 
> and for ur kind info............the study was conducted on orders of high court by GNDU university and came up with these figures.
> 
> not only drugs ...........there are many issues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203236834185442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farmers protests against punjab govt.................police shoots................people die................common sight since past few years



DaFaq


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> doing that mate..............dont worry any thing is better then akalis ....



anything is better than khangressis and third front  , kam sai kam NOTA tho dal do


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> this 70% figure was given by the Punjab govt to the punjab high court..............go ask them not me mate.
> 
> and for ur kind info............the study was conducted on orders of high court by GNDU university and came up with these figures.
> 
> not only drugs ...........there are many issues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203236834185442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farmers protests against punjab govt.................police shoots................people die................common sight since past few years



Post the source of 70% claim and the video of Farmers protests(apart from that Facebook video from AAP propagandist - The Lion Tattoo Studio)!!



AugenBlick said:


> DaFaq


a) 70% youth as drug addicts claim is BS. These guys are spreading lies and think no one will catch them.

b) The video is a propaganda piece from the FB account of AAP propagandists given below

The Lion Tattoo Studio | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> for u mate ..............find Modi wave





Don't be so desperate mate..........it's either after the rally or before............. 

I also saw that rally & the situation was NO WHERE even close to what u wanting to show


----------



## Parul

Kaal123 said:


> *SUBRAMANIAN SWAMY WAS BROUGHT TO HARVARD TO PROVIDE COVER FOR THE CIA’S CRIMES AGAINST ME :
> ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S.; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions." IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
> (April 19-21 ‘14) I had posted the following comment on outlookindiaDOTcom editor Vinod Mehta’s column ‘Delhi Diary’ last night. This morning I found it had disappeared. I reposted it. Less than an hour later I found it had disappeared again. As I prepared to post it again, my 59 minutes old comment appeared at the top, above about a 2-minute old comment by someone else, restored by CIA-RAW because of my reference in the comment to being suppressed on orders of the CIA. (In comments via the Facebook commenting tool, the most recent comment appears on top). This is a small example of hundreds of thousands of acts -- large and small -- of suppressing me that CIA-RAW have committed over the past 37 years. No matter which party or individual forms the government, it is the CIA which is India’s permanent ruler which all parties, government officials and Indian media obey; see my ‘What You Should Know About RAW’ (WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom ) below and ‘India‘s Traitor Government and Media‘ (IndiasTraitorGovtAndMediaDOTblogspotDOTcom). The officials include not just civilian officials such as the prime minister and cabinet members such as Kapil Sibal but India’s service chiefs such as the current army chief Bikram Singh and recently retired air force chief N. A. K. Browne who literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to make Indian Air Force aircraft crash using microwave signals from U.S. satellites and he can continue to do so sitting in the Indian embassy in Finland (see ‘Indian Air Force Pilots’ Murder’ : IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Nehru admitted to U.S. ambassador Galbraith that he was a lifelong British agent, Indira and Rajiv worked for the CIA as I know first hand from their direct participation in the CIA’s crimes against me and so do all Indian politicians.
> -------START OF COMMENT-------
> NO GOONDAS AND CRIMINALS LIKE VAJPAYEE, MODI AND SONIA-RAHUL; WORSHIP “INSANELY HANDSOME” AVATAR OF SHIVA, SATISH CHANDRA
> (April 17-19 ‘14) The voter turn-out in Bangalore was 35% (itself inflated from the actual figure) and the high turn-out in the rest of India was electronically fabricated using microwave signals from satellites (see IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) though the actual turn-out was a half or a third or a quarter of the figures given out. CIA-RAW will assign these fabricated votes to whomever they choose. CIA-RAW began fabricating the high turn-out figures to counter my “The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter” after media reports of very low turn-outs late on April 7 -- the first day of polling. Say NO to elections and Goondas like Modi and Sonia-Rahul; smash and destroy electronic voting machines; demand rule by “insanely handsome” Avatar of Shiva, Satish Chandra, being suppressed on orders of the CIA, who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below).
> (April 15 ‘14) Bharatiya Janata Party is a Goonda Party which chases a Goonda (Modi) instead of worshipping this Avatar who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below); it must be destroyed. Regarding the BJP president’s statement about not changing the “no first use” of nuclear weapons: what these Goondas (including Goondas like K. Subrahmanyam; see ‘Offer to Me by CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam‘: HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom ) working for the CIA say does not matter, only what Satish Chandra says matters. I have made abundantly clear India’s plans (see below) for the first use of nuclear weapons against the United States without itself suffering a single casualty. And see what I have said below about the Goonda M. K. Gandhi.
> (April 9 ‘14) Azam Khan says India’s Muslim soldiers won the Kargil war for India. I have said for years that the Kargil war was started by Pakistan’s army chief Musharraf on the CIA’s orders to make Vajpayee win the election that was pending after he had lost a vote of confidence as prime minister; that Hindu-Muslim conflict before 1947 was created and managed by the Intelligence Bureau leading to the partition of the country and its Indian and Pakistani successors (RAW & ISI which cooperated in the Kargil war & terror attacks such as the November 26, 2008 attack on Mumbai, etc.) continue to do so after 1947.
> (April 4-6 ‘14) The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter; only nuclear weapons matter -- to simultaneously destroy Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. In a letter dated July 27, 1982 to Indira Gandhi as prime minister I referred to an act, by American Jews, that was “the equivalent of an annihilatory nuclear first strike on India”. In her reply dated July 29, 1982 she wrote “Dear Mr. Chandra, I have received your letter dated July 27, 1982 and am passing it on to my Principal Secretary to deal with it. Sincerely, Indira Gandhi”. In December, 1982 I wrote to her “There was sudden, terminal, overwhelming violence against me during a seminar at Harvard University and rather similar occurrences earlier… India can expect sudden, annihilatory violence … with nuclear weapons … against its population … unless it can mount a decisively superior force to stop it”. Following my advice, India’s strategic program, including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and the Centre for Advanced Technology, was started to give India victory in a nuclear war with the United States and because of my influence on her, Indira Gandhi as prime minister was assassinated by CIA-RAW and later when Rajiv Gandhi realized the truth of what I had written to her after the American invasion of Iraq which was the first Gulf War, he was also assassinated by CIA-RAW. In the past few years, I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace nuclear warheads in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities and India is now in a position to destroy the United States without being destroyed. In fact, India is in a position now to destroy the United States without itself suffering a single casualty by triggering its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. Note that Vajpayee could not have done that because of his relationship with the CIA which brought and kept him in office. The same is the case with all other Indian politicians because of their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me which the CIA can threaten to expose.
> This is what I said when asked if India is just a pawn. “Yes, it is a pawn, a slave, a society suffering from mass-psychosis. Despite the recent revelations about M. K. Gandhi being a homosexual who reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, who engaged in a fake 'freedom struggle" with the British managed by the Intelligence Bureau, the entire Indian government went to his memorial on his death anniversary this January 30, 2012 to pay tribute. India is a very sick society. (I had urged that all his portraits in government offices, etc. be burned). … By saying that India is suffering from mass-psychosis, I am being generous and kind of giving it the excuse of being ill (of the several hats I wear, I am also a mental health professional) but a country of 1.2 billion people being so terrified of much smaller numbers of people from half way around the world cannot really be excused. … ” (see RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ).
> (The above is about one-fifth of my comment; the full comment can be found at IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom ).
> -------END OF COMMENT-------
> ------START OF ‘WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT RAW‘--------
> (August 26, 2008) WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT RAW
> I have written (for example in my article titled ‘India’s Technological and Economic Emancipation’ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' : nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom ) about the continued control of Indian intelligence agencies by British and later American intelligence agencies after 1947. India’s Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) was split off from the Intelligence Bureau which had continued after 1947 to be loyal to the British. Later the Americans supplanted the British and RAW functions as a branch of the CIA against India. As part of this relationship, CIA-RAW exercises extensive control over the Indian media and, among its various activities, engages in sabotage of indigenous research and development to keep India dependent on other countries for defence and other equipment (the nuclear deal is just another CIA-RAW operation of that kind, though of a scope and with consequences far graver than any such operation till now).
> An example of this is a Bharat-Rakshak discussion thread about a black box installed by the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) in the indigenously developed Arjun tank that documented the sabotage of its engines during trials by the Army; such sabotage has been the basis of the Army's rejection, on RAW's prompting, of the Arjun tank in favour of imports (as I said in the above article, India‘s Army is the collaborator Army that helped the British rule India and, even after Independence, all its regiments and units have retained their former identities and regularly celebrate the anniversaries of their founding by the British). A CIA-RAW operative, who serves as a moderator on Bharat-Rakshak and controls the forum, recently locked away this discussion thread so that numerous posts that had appeared documenting the sabotage of the Arjun tank were covered up. The major metropolitan newspapers, on most of which CIA-RAW exercises extensive control, have made no mention of the black box -- which was like the flight data recorder in aircraft -- installed by DRDO in Arjun tanks and the shocking findings about the sabotage even though a report on this was provided to them by the Indo Asian News Service (IANS).
> There is across the board sabotage by various means by CIA-RAW to keep India down technologically, economically and militarily. RAW's grip over India is comparable to the old KGB's grip over the Soviet Union, with the difference that whereas the KGB worked for the good of the Soviet Union, except toward the end, RAW has always worked for its imperialist paymasters. The role of politicians in governing India is insignificant compared to that of CIA-RAW but RAW has no place in the public's consciousness or in discussions of public affairs in India.
> An important point about the sabotage of Arjun is that people on the Arjun discussion thread on Bharat-Rakshak were aghast at the Army's behavior and calling for Army brass being tried for treason, etc. but it will be a mistake to stop with the Army; it is RAW which is behind such sabotage not just of Arjun but of India's interests, technological, economic and other, in a lot of areas. RAW has operatives in the Army at various levels but it is necessary to go to the root of the problem. RAW has to be destroyed and I have suggested that a brand new external intelligence agency be formed with the help of military intelligence (RAW is supposed to be India's external intelligence agency but at least 90% of its activities are within India, against India).
> The destruction of RAW does not mean simply disbanding the agency and letting its employees continue their service to the CIA through other organisations, old or new, or in other roles. It is a mammoth agency with just the number of joint secretaries in the hundreds. It is India’s real ‘government’ and the politicians and civil servants largely obey its dictates. It puts the words in the mouths of cabinet ministers, etc., and determines most policies that are, erroneously, attributed to them. Any one, even a prime minister, whom CIA-RAW considers inconvenient is eliminated, if necessary by death, as I have said regarding the deaths of Prime Minister Indira Gandhi and, later, Rajiv Gandhi in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘ in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over US' on blogspot ( nuclearsupremacyforindiaoverusDOTblogspotDOTcom )which can be found by doing a Google search with the title.
> Over the past many years, I have shown how almost all terrorist incidents in India since 1983 have been carried out by outfits controlled by the CIA either directly or through intelligence agencies in the region, including India’s RAW. The Jain Commision of Inquiry, which went into Rajiv Gandhi’s death, acknowledged that the LTTE, which carried out his assassination, was created and controlled by RAW. It was an open secret that MQM, in Pakistan’s Sindh province, when it was known as a terrorist organization, was a creation of RAW. But the same is true of many terrorist outfits that operate in India.
> Another example of RAW’s multifarious activities, that I have described in press releases, articles and letters to the press since 1987, is its spreading heroin addiction and AIDS first in India’s Northeast then elsewhere to provide the United States with a population to use as guinea pigs for AIDS vaccine development, after the CIA was assigned the task of roping in a population for this purpose. I have described how both Rajiv Gandhi (after being blackmailed with threats of exposure of the Bofors and HDW kickbacks by Swedish and German media at the CIA‘s instigation) and Vajpayee cooperated in this. But terrorism, etc., are the least of its activities; I mentioned those only because the existence of terrorism is publicly known. Its sabotage of India’s research and development activities, of which the sabotage of the Arjun tank is just one example, is among the deadliest of its activities.
> The nuclear deal and its various aspects -- replacing indigenous production of uranium and reactors with imports, the capping, rollback and elimination of India’s nuclear weapons program, media control and buying up politicians, scientists, etc. for this purpose -- is just the largest and deadliest of such activities, leaving out the 24-hour satellite surveillance and all the crimes, at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year for the past 31 years, against India’s greatest scientist, described in my article titled ‘How India‘s economy can grow 30% per year‘. The point is that all the tens of thousands of RAW employees are guilty of the gravest treason and deserve the death penalty. So do all those -- politicians, civil servants and others -- who are willing collaborators of CIA-RAW.
> Satish Chandra
> ---------END OF ‘WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT RAW’ --------
> The following are the first few paragraphs of ‘Indian Air Force Pilots’ Murder’ (IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom) :-
> November 18, 2011: When I say the new Chief of Air Staff, N. A. K. Browne, is a CIA-RAW man, I mean he literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in crimes against India. More than a thousand Indian Air Force aircraft have crashed since 1970, the vast majority of the crashes caused by microwaves from U. S. satellites. In his first week in office as Chief of Air Staff, Browne caused two Indian Air Force fighter planes to crash with microwaves from satellites, to give a boost to his bid to buy worse than worthless foreign aircraft for several tens of billions of dollars of which he will get a hefty cut along with the Defence Minister and the Italian woman who gets the largest cut.
> I said on October 11 '11 ( GaddafiCrimeDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the 'suicide' of the chief test pilot Baldev Singh was murder, to facilitate the claim of the fraudulent 'delay' in inducting the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft, being used to justify the worse than worthless purchase abroad. India builds Sukhoi-30 MKI aircraft from raw materials; why do you need to buy fighter aircraft from abroad? [At this, A. K. Antony said on November 23 '11 that the Sukhoi-30 MKI assembly line can only make 16 aircraft per year. Why couldn't you set up another assembly line? As soon as I asked this question, the report in Deccan Herald was changed by RAW to eliminate the reference to assembly line limitation and a reference to a Sukhoi-30MKI crash in April '11 -- its first ever -- was inserted instead, having him say that the Indian Air Force will continue to use the Sukhoi-30MKI despite the crash along with the new aircraft to be bought from abroad and the Light Combat aircraft. The Sukhoi crash on Dec. 13 '11 has been caused 2 days ahead of the purchase decision as the purchase was made impossible by my opposition to it.]
> N. A. K. Browne, A. K. Antony and the Italian woman should be booked for the murder of Baldev Singh along with the head of RAW. All former heads of RAW should be booked for the murders of hundreds of Indian Air Force pilots.
> When Atal Behari Vajpayee was prime minister, he had once gone to Bombay and spoken to the stock exchange about applying my proposal about money -- referred to below -- to India's economy, after which he had to abort his flight back to Delhi for fear his plane will crash. The murders of several politicians by air crash have been accomplished by microwaves from satellites. A recent example was the murder of the Andhra Pradesh chief minister by air crash. In my blog I have described how Indira Gandhi when prime minister in 1980 went to her kitchen with the then U. S. Vice President and former CIA Director, George Herbert Walker Bush, to arrange for the murder by air crash of her son Sanjay Gandhi who had taken to slapping her in the presence of others under my influence and the then CIA Director, Frank Carlucci, publicly claimed credit for that air crash via a letter that appeared in National Review.
> November 17, 2011: Integrated Circuit chips made in the United States are required to provide for access to the United States National Security Agency so it can monitor and take control of their operations at will. Components and electronic equipment from the United States should be absolutely "haram"; far from lamenting 'technology denial', equipment from the United States should be rejected even if it is offered on a platter and free of charge as I have said. India's bought-up Defence, Atomic Energy, Space and other officials deliberately close their eyes to this threat. This also applies to U. S.- made civilian aircraft, for example. There are two hundred thousand Indian engineers and scientists working in Research & Development for foreign companies in India but instead of putting its money in Research & Development ( in my letter dated January 5, 2004 to the press -- see my blog -- I had suggested one million Research & Development workers in India in government-sponsored projects), India's CIA-RAW government buys foreign equipment in all fields to keep India poor, weak and enslaved. India's government lends hundreds of billions of dollars to the U. S. government in exchange for worthless U. S. paper but seeks foreign investment and World Bank loans for projects in India, giving ownership and control of India to India's enemies, despite the unlimited capital available to India by simply printing the money; see 'How India's Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year Or More' in my blog; as is described there, the United States has been applying my proposal about money by stealth and now also openly but Manmohan Singh refuses to do so because this bugger -- a CIA appointee -- does what serves the United States', not India's, interests.
> I had asked the Indian Army to arrest the top one thousand or so officers of RAW. It has not done so. But, as I have said, India's nuclear forces obey Satish Chandra. He does not need India's conventional forces or the rest of the government and citizenry to defend India which requires the destruction of RAW which will be done by nuclear means, that is, the simultaneous nuclear destruction of New Delhi, Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U. S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them by special forces, if there is any retaliation.
> I am India's expert in strategic defence, the father of India's strategic program including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program and the world's greatest scientist (my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions); for more on the subject above see 'What You Should Know About RAW' (reproduced above) in my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U. S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title.*
> 
> *Satish Chandra
> (April 19-21 ‘14) I had posted the following comment on outlookindiaDOTcom editor Vinod Mehta’s column ‘Delhi Diary’ last night. This morning I found it had disappeared. I reposted it. Less than an hour later I found it had disappeared again. As I prepared to post it again, my 59 minutes old comment appeared at the top, above about a 2-minute old comment by someone else, restored by CIA-RAW because of my reference in the comment to being suppressed on orders of the CIA. (In comments via the Facebook commenting tool, the most recent comment appears on top). This is a small example of hundreds of thousands of acts -- large and small -- of suppressing me that CIA-RAW have committed over the past 37 years. No matter which party or individual forms the government, it is the CIA which is India’s permanent ruler which all parties and government officials obey; see my ‘What You Should Know About RAW’ (WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom ) included in this blog below. The officials include not just civilian officials such as the prime minister and cabinet members such as Kapil Sibal but India’s service chiefs such as the current army chief Bikram Singh and recently retired air force chief N. A. K. Browne who literally sits at CIA-supplied terminals to make Indian Air Force aircraft crash using microwave signals from U.S. satellites and he can continue to do so sitting in the Indian embassy in Finland (see ‘Indian Air Force Pilots’ Murder’ : IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Nehru admitted to U.S. ambassador Galbraith that he was a lifelong British agent, Indira and Rajiv worked for the CIA as I know first hand from their direct participation in the CIA’s crimes against me and so do all Indian politicians.
> (April 17-19 ‘14) The voter turn-out in Bangalore was 35% (itself inflated from the actual figure) and the high turn-out in the rest of India was electronically fabricated using microwave signals from satellites (see IndianAirForcePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) though the actual turn-out was a half or a third or a quarter of the figures given out. CIA-RAW will assign these fabricated votes to whomever they choose. CIA-RAW began fabricating the high turn-out figures to counter my “The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter” after media reports of very low turn-outs late on April 7 -- the first day of polling. Say NO to elections and Goondas like Modi and Sonia-Rahul; smash and destroy electronic voting machines; demand rule by “insanely handsome” Avatar of Shiva, Satish Chandra, being suppressed on orders of the CIA, who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below).
> (April 15 ‘14) Bharatiya Janata Party is a Goonda Party which chases a Goonda (Modi) instead of worshipping this Avatar who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately (see below); it must be destroyed. Regarding the BJP president’s statement about not changing the “no first use” of nuclear weapons: what these Goondas (including Goondas like K. Subrahmanyam; see ‘Offer to Me by CIA Director and K. Subrahmanyam‘: HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom ) working for the CIA say does not matter, only what Satish Chandra says matters. I have made abundantly clear India’s plans (see below) for the first use of nuclear weapons against the United States without itself suffering a single casualty. And see what I have said below about the Goonda M. K. Gandhi.
> (April 9 ‘14) Azam Khan says India’s Muslim soldiers won the Kargil war for India. I have said for years that the Kargil war was started by Pakistan’s army chief Musharraf on the CIA’s orders to make Vajpayee win the election that was pending after he had lost a vote of confidence as prime minister; that Hindu-Muslim conflict before 1947 was created and managed by the Intelligence Bureau leading to the partition of the country and its Indian and Pakistani successors (RAW, ISI which cooperated in the Kargil war, terror attacks such as the November 26, 2008 attack on Mumbai, etc.) continue to do so after 1947.
> (April 4-6 ‘14) The opinions and votes of India’s slave population suffering from mass-psychosis (below) do not matter; only nuclear weapons matter -- to simultaneously destroy Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. In a letter dated July 27, 1982 to Indira Gandhi as prime minister I referred to an act, by American Jews, that was “the equivalent of an annihilatory nuclear first strike on India”. In her reply dated July 29, 1982 she wrote “Dear Mr. Chandra, I have received your letter dated July 27, 1982 and am passing it on to my Principal Secretary to deal with it. Sincerely, Indira Gandhi”. In December, 1982 I wrote to her “There was sudden, terminal, overwhelming violence against me during a seminar at Harvard University and rather similar occurrences earlier… India can expect sudden, annihilatory violence … with nuclear weapons … against its population … unless it can mount a decisively superior force to stop it”. Following my advice, India’s strategic program, including the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme and the Centre for Advanced Technology, was started to give India victory in a nuclear war with the United States and because of my influence on her, Indira Gandhi as prime minister was assassinated by CIA-RAW and later when Rajiv Gandhi realized the truth of what I had written to her after the American invasion of Iraq which was the first Gulf War, he was also assassinated by CIA-RAW. In the past few years, I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace nuclear warheads in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities and India is now in a position to destroy the United States without being destroyed. In fact, India is in a position now to destroy the United States without itself suffering a single casualty by triggering its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. Note that Vajpayee could not have done that because of his relationship with the CIA which brought and kept him in office. The same is the case with all other Indian politicians because of their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me which the CIA can threaten to expose..
> (April 1 ‘14) Found that my comment on Hindustan Times story titled “BJP pits Smriti against Rahul, fields SC lawyer to fight Sonia” is marked “This comment was deleted”. Under my comment is a response, posted a little before 4 AM Toronto time, April 1 ’14, from “RAW-23451” saying “Are you mad or what, you incorrigible. Can you please stop telling this shit? What do you want actually? Some nuclear war in which billions of people will die chanting “Satish babu ki jai ho” or some position in the government with a department in “Ministry of dumbheads”?
> You are just a crazy and mad person and inventing your own rubbish theories”. Clicking on “RAW-23451” shows this person has made just one post; this user name was created just to post this response to my comment which has been deleted by CIA-RAW. All comments and replies have under them buttons to “reply“ or “share“ but this post by “RAW-23451” has a “share” button but no “reply” button under it. When I saved the page on my computer desktop, the reply by “RAW-23451” does not appear on the saved page. When about 9: 50 AM Toronto time I tried to post on Hindustan Times, I got “We are unable to post your comment because you have been blocked by Hindustan Times” but it is not Hindustan Times but CIA-RAW which has blocked me from this and almost all Indian and other media organs.
> This is what I said when asked if India is just a pawn. “Yes, it is a pawn, a slave, a society suffering from mass-psychosis. Despite the recent revelations about M. K. Gandhi being a homosexual who reveled in his "slavery with a vengeance" to the white man, who engaged in a fake 'freedom struggle" with the British managed by the Intelligence Bureau, the entire Indian government went to his memorial on his death anniversary this January 30, 2012 to pay tribute. India is a very sick society. (I had urged that all his portraits in government offices, etc. be burned). … By saying that India is suffering from mass-psychosis, I am being generous and kind of giving it the excuse of being ill (of the several hats I wear, I am also a mental health professional) but a country of 1.2 billion people being so terrified of much smaller numbers of people from half way around the world cannot really be excused. … ” (see RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom ).*
> 
> *(March 31 '14) After I started posting the following version of my comment, a RAW operative, using the name ziziphus via Disqus commenting tool on Hindustan Times, at about 2:15 am Toronto time on March 31 ‘14, posted the following response to my comment: “muh bund karne ka kitna logey boss?” (How much do you want to keep your mouth shut?) :-
> --------START OF COMMENT--------
> CIA-RAW keep deleting and blocking the following comment from Indian and other media; save this on your computer and pass it on:-
> (March 29 ‘14) The British killed (by gun and sword, not famine) over ten million Indians in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar yet a survey by the British Council out this week showed that 75% of Indians have a positive opinion of the British. Pakistanis are just as much firangi-lovers as Indians. Indians are a slave race and the same inferior slave blood runs through the veins of Pakistanis. I have written: "Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that.
> A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them).
> I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches".
> Satish Chandra is an avatar of Shiva.
> (March 28 ‘14) The crash of an Indian Air Force Super Hercules today was caused by the United States with microwave signals from satellites to neutralize what I have written about the sinking of the Indian Navy’s Sindhurakshak submarine and hundreds of fighter aircraft crashes having been caused by the United States with microwave signals from satellites to make India switch from Russian to American equipment. On January 20 ‘14 I wrote: “Regarding the “successful” test of the Agni IV missile today: I have been saying for many years (see IndianAirFircePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the United States can control the operations of digital circuitry in any equipment, even if it is not connected to the outside world via the Internet, etc., by using microwave signals from satellites. Now others have also started saying that (“NSA can spy on offline computers wirelessly, says security expert”, CBS News, Dec 30 2013). The United States can make India’s missiles crash whenever it wants to. India’s only defence is exploding the nuclear warheads I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation”.
> (Feb 14- March 27 ‘14) Regarding four Indian Mujahideen terrorists planning attacks during Indian elections being arrested: all such terror strikes are planned by CIA-RAW; see WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . Indian Mujahideen are totally a creation of RAW just as the LTTE was totally a creation of RAW as was acknowledged by the commission of inquiry that went into Rajiv’s assassination by the LTTE.
> Regarding the Shankaracharyas objecting to the chanting of ‘Har Har Modi’ : you can only chant Har Har Satish Chandra because Satish Chandra is an Avatar of Shiva.
> A professor of philosophy at New York’s Baruch College once sat down opposite me in Au Bon Pain café in Harvard Square and the first words he said to me were “Maybe you are an Avatar”. Was there something so extra-ordinary in my appearance that made him say that? Others have said similar things. In view of the paragraph below, what they say seems to have some merit. Let us take what they say seriously. Let the word go out that Satish Chandra is an Avatar (Incarnation) and India’s legitimate ruler. Let the Congress, BJP and AAP match that! (Jan 9 ‘14) A couple hours after I sent the above, a post on Bharat-Rakshak said “There is indeed a God looking after India”. Well, you have to obey God, sing his praises and celebrate the life of an Avatar. This Avatar has already said that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria; you are yet to arrest American consular staff -- and ambassador -- who helped someone with criminal charges against him flee Indian justice. There is an absolute ban on Bharat-Rakshak against taking the name of this Avatar or singing his praises. This is no way to win God’s favor./ Immediately upon my reference to arresting the American ambassador, the Americans gave diplomatic immunity to the Indian diplomat and let her fly home the same day (Jan 9 ‘14). When I was only about 13, someone slipped a devotional poem addressed to me as to a divine being under my door. A few weeks ago some Ukrainian women referred to me as being “insanely handsome” and an Indian woman in 1977 said her friend -- a married Bengali woman -- thought I was extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemely handsome but there is a lot more to an Avatar than handsomeness. Send your prayers and hymns in praise of Satish Chandra to satchandrag AT gmail and money offerings via PayPal to the same. (Note: CIA-RAW often block my mail and E-mails). Now let us deal with the Americans’ crimes against this Avatar (paragraph below).
> The United States has successfully delayed by about thirty years the development of India’s cryogenic engine -- a tiny example of incomparably greater sabotage: ""India's greatest scientist and greatest living Indian publicly tortured in Harvard seminar, systematically and totally starved for up to 3 weeks at a time, made semi-starved and homeless and even blind for years, kept under 24-hour audio and video surveillance as well as surveillance of [and interference with] communications and electrical typewriter and computer use, document creation and photocopying, etc., by satellite for more than past 3 decades, systematically harassed and in poverty and neutralised and robbed of his work at the cost of hundreds of millions of dollars per year, robbed of crores in his money and property in India by C.I.A.-RAW, forced back into exile in the U.S., all with full cooperation and participation of India's RAW and India's C.I.A.-RAW-controlled prime ministers, politicians and media -- to keep India poor, weak and enslaved" and how this means the nuclear destruction of New Delhi and then the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S.; see my blog titled 'Nuclear Supremacy For India Over U.S.' which can be found by a Yahoo/Google search with the title; my biography can be found in Marquis' Who's Who in the World, 2014 and earlier editions." One nuclear explosion on Ramlila Grounds where the uninformed masses gather by the hundreds of thousands at the rallies of Kejriwal, Modi, etc. will take care of their popular support but, instead, one nuclear explosion on RAW headquarters and one on South Block - North Block will destroy traitors, including Kejriwal, sponsored by CIA-RAW while it suppresses Satish Chandra who can make India the supreme military and economic power in the world immediately by destroying Washington and New York simultaneously with RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation; his proposal about money will make India the most prosperous nation in the world within about ten years but it will be militarily dominant immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York and will be able to dictate in economic matters also immediately on the destruction of Washington and New York such as by having Americans work as slave labor for India -- although the coast-to-coast destruction of the U.S. will take precedence over having Americans work as slave labor; I have shown that Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the U.S. and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the U.S., not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom .With its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington, New York and other U.S. cities, India has the means right now to make all U.S. presidents -- past and present -- present themselves in India to be whipped and hanged, by warning that Washington and New York will be destroyed if the U.S. fails to obey and additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation. Filthy niggers of the Indian government such as the Commerce and Industry Minister and the Foreign Minister insist on putting “the extremely valuable partnership” with the United States above all else; they have a partnership with the United States in raping Mother India -- they pull apart and hold open the entrances to the cavities of Mother India which the United States then rapes. They deserve death even more than Ratan Tata about whom I wrote: “Ratan Tata should be whipped and hanged for giving $50 million to Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist was publicly tortured for being an Indian and to keep India poor, weak and enslaved”. I have described -- IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom -- the war waged with the help of 24-hour satellite surveillance for the past 37 years against the only Indian who is an obstacle to the Americans’ rape of India.
> Arun Jaitley, “with five families of relatives to visit between Washington and New York”, has no business being an Indian legislator. On having his son hired by the Washington Post, becoming a servant of India’s enemies, Shashi Tharoor tweeted himself a “very proud father” but was not thrown out of the Cabinet for this. The deaths of Rajiv and Indira did not matter, only the crimes against Satish Chandra matter. Both participated in the CIA’s crimes against me and both were killed by CIA-RAW because of my influence on them. I was the target in killing them; they themselves did not matter. Nehru was a lifelong British agent, Indira and Rajiv worked for the CIA and so do all Indian politicians and filthy criminals of the media, deserving to be machine-gunned and bulldozed into trenches, or the top dozen or so stories in the Indian media on any given day will be about Satish Chandra. To avoid being killed by CIA-RAW, Rajiv’s son now (on Feb 26 ‘14) made an incredibly stupid and treasonous statement “What superpower? I will rather make a woman safe in a bus” to show to CIA-RAW that he is NOT under my influence and will not entertain any thought of making India a superpower and will keep India poor, weak and enslaved. Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. After my reference to Advani as Home Minister being forced, with the threat of being prosecuted for Babri Masjid demolition, to visit CIA headquarters and make the Home Ministry participate in the CIA’s crimes against me, CIA-RAW threatened Modi with prosecution for the killing of Muslims in 2002 and so today (Feb 27 ‘14) “Modi signals shift in favour of big retail”, that is Walmart, etc., reversing the BJP’s stand -- while acknowledging this will harm him politically -- and urging Indians to embrace foreign ownership and control of India and other BJP politicians, such as Arun Jaitley, have joined in this treasonous deal with CIA-RAW; CIA-RAW dictates -- with the threat of killing in the case of Rajiv’s son and threat of prosecution in the case of Modi -- what Indian politicians do and say, not India’s or the politicians’ own interests. P. Chidambaram should be whipped and hanged for speaking positively about Harvard University where the world’s greatest scientist and greatest Indian of all time was publicly tortured for being an Indian. The Italian woman and son should be whipped and hanged for participating in crimes against him with the help of the CIA’s 24-hour satellite surveillance of him for the past 37 years. Arvind Kejriwal and Mamata Banerjee should be whipped and hanged for associating with CIA-RAW agent Hazare, a follower of M. K. Gandhi who was a lifelong British agent and a homosexual who wrote to his white master “How completely you have taken possession of my body; it is slavery with a vengeance”. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive. Filthy niggers Manmohan Singh, P. Chidambaram and Raghuram Rajan made India a beggar and slave at the G-20 urging “advanced nations, like the US, to take heed of countries vulnerable to the stimulus withdrawal” and “advanced nations must recognise the impact of their monetary policy decisions on other economies and "be prepared to act if things get out of kilter" “. Why? Because “The reduction in stimulus, known as tapering, may affect capital flows to emerging markets and impact their currencies”. Why do you want to give ownership and control of India to foreign enemies when India has all the investment capital it wants by simply printing the money which is what the U.S. is doing stealing my proposal about money -- see ‘How India’s Economy Can Grow 30% Per Year or More’ : HowIndiasEconomyCanGrowDOTblogspotDOTcom ? These filthy niggers Manmohan Singh and Raghuram Rajan must also be whipped and hanged along with filthy niggers Amartya Sen, Subramanian Swamy -- who were both brought to Harvard and one of them given a Nobel prize expressly to provide cover for the crimes against me -- and anyone else in public life you can think of. It is not too late to whip and hang filthy niggers Vajpayee and George Fernandes both of whom have been faking illness and an inability to speak to avoid answering questions about their participation in the CIA’s crimes against me. Nor is it too late to whip and hang filthy nigger Ram Jethmalani, who was also brought to Harvard to provide cover for crimes against me and rewarded with a half a million dollar per year law practice and filthy nigger L. K Advani who, while Home Minister, was brought, under pain of being prosecuted for the Babri Masjid demolition, to C.I.A. Headquarters to make India’s Home Ministry a participant in the C.I.A.’s crimes against me. Filthy nigger Kejriwal wants to provide a few services at lower rates but my proposal about money shows how to provide all goods and services free of charge to everyone. Filthy nigger M. Karunanidhi should be whipped and hanged; he was having Indian currency printed in China with the help of the Reserve Bank of India chief to provide some freebies to the people of Tamil Nadu as I described in my press releases but kept the crimes against me covered up otherwise everything could be provided free of charge to everyone in India. Filthy nigger Jayalalitha should be whipped and hanged for saying she has a vision for India but keeping quiet about the crimes against me because of which India will remain poor, weak and enslaved despite her vision. The filthy niggers that are India’s Supreme Court judges should be whipped and hanged for participating in CIA-RAW’s crimes against me and India by claiming to have lost the papers of a lawsuit I filed after duly acknowledging it as a front page lead report in New York’s News India-Times described two decades ago. I have described RAW’s trafficking of Indian children to Israel to be used as food -- RAWsTraffickingOfIndianChildrenDOTblogspotDOTcom -- and said that “The Jews' fondness for human flesh is far easier sated on Indians than on those around them. Thousands of missing children from India end up in Israeli kitchens and it costs them less than goat meat … When the Congress Party president and her son spent a number of days in Switzerland recently [in 2011] taking care of their black money there, they were told in no uncertain terms by the Jewish bankers that their ability to keep their black money hidden depended on the continuation of the trafficking of Indians for food. Both the Congress Party president and her son had to partake of such food with their bankers to seal the agreement”. I have also described the torture and killing of the children so their skins can be made into shoes and handbags. The above state of affairs cannot be changed except by India’s nuclear forces simultaneously destroying Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block which they must do without delay, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed, with nuclear warheads already emplaced in them, if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation. It is important for Pakistan’s media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in New Delhi were caused by Pakistan and for Russian media to inform the world about this so no one will think the nuclear explosions in Washington and New York were caused by Russia. Regardless of what Pakistan and Russia do, India’s nuclear forces are putting India in grave danger and committing suicide by not obeying Satish Chandra and triggering the warheads. Russia and the U.S. can destroy the other but will be destroyed in return but India can destroy the U.S. without being destroyed.
> IndiasLegitimateRulerSatishChandraDOTblogspotDOTcom
> --------END OF COMMENT--------*
> 
> 
> *(Feb 14 ‘14) Narendra Modi should be whipped and hanged for giving a bouquet of roses to an American diplomat in exchange for a strip search and cavity search of an Indian diplomat. You do not shake hands with any representative of a country whose population will be made to eat one another till no one remains alive.
> (Feb 3 ‘14) India’s government and political parties know that -- thanks to Satish Chandra -- India has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters but they keep quiet about it and hide it because the public coming to know about it will mean Satish Chandra will be the ruler of India and they will get the death penalty they richly deserve and so they will get the death they deserve via the nuclear destruction of RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block along with that of Washington and New York. I have said : “ In designing nuclear weapons for use against the United States, radioactive materials should be identified that can be dispersed over the territory of the United States, either via separate radiological weapons (“dirty bombs”) or as part of the regular thermonuclear weapons, that will so contaminate the territory of the United States with radioactivity that nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation. This will force the Americans who survive the nuclear bomb explosions on the four thousand largest population centers to eat one another till no one remains alive. The ‘salting’ of the territory of the United States with such radioactivity can be done in a separate operation -- such as by unmanned aerial vehicles -- after its four thousand largest population centers have been destroyed by regular thermonuclear weapons”. When the Congress Party president accused the BJP of engaging in “zeher ki kheti”, she was referring to the above because just hours before she made this accusation I had referred to this part of my blog containing references to destroying the four thousand largest population centers of the United States and then salting its territory with radioactivity so that “nothing will grow there for at least several years that can be consumed without getting a lethal dose of radiation”. As she often does, she ascribed this statement of mine to the BJP though I have absolutely nothing to do with the BJP and in all the back and forth between the Congress party and the BJP sparked by “zeher ki kheti”, both parties avoided taking my name as CIA-RAW has ordered them to do for several decades because once the existence of Satish Chandra and his news and views become known to the public, that will be the end of the Congress Party and the BJP. The phrase “zeher ki kheti” was from Mani Shankar Aiyar who has written the Italian woman’s speeches for many years. As I have said in my blog, for many years he has sat at CIA-supplied terminals to participate in the CIA’s crimes against me and against India and still does. It was the territory of the United States, not India, that I wrote about salting with radioactivity but the Italian woman and Mani Shankar Aiyar protect the United States, not India, as does the entire Indian government: WhatYouShouldKnowAboutRAWDOTblogspotDOTcom . RAW carried out the murder of the student from the Northeast who had few external injuries to neutralize my reference to the genocidal intent of Americans toward India -- as it carried out the murder of Sunanda Pushkar who had few external injuries -- and staged several highly publicized gang rapes in India to neutralize my references to the Anglo-American rape of India.
> (Feb 1 ‘14) In the same sentence in which I referred to arresting the American ambassador, I also said “Americans deserve to be killed as ruthlessly as fecal bacteria” which -- not the reference to arresting the U.S. ambassador -- caused the Americans to let the Indian diplomat go because, with its nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, India can destroy these cities with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation and so already has nuclear supremacy over the United States and can dictate to the United States in any and all matters.
> (Jan 31 ‘14) I have shown that five thousand thermonuclear warheads of two hundred kilotons each targeted at the four thousand largest population centers of the United States -- the larger cities will have more than one warhead assigned to them -- will have a total yield of one thousand megatons, that is the combined yield of twenty of the fifty-megaton hydrogen bomb the Soviet Union once tested and these five thousand warheads will do a good job of destroying the United States (NuclearSupremacyForIndiaOverUSDOTblogspotDOTcom ). Once the cover up of the news and views of India’s leadership is lifted, the genocidal intent and behavior of the United States toward India will be clear.
> (Jan 26 ‘14) Far from canceling military exercises with the United States, the traitors in New Delhi are going ahead with Malabar naval exercises and have invited Japan to join in. You do not hold exercises with a country you have to destroy coast-to-coast. The first step is the simultaneous destruction of Washington, New York, RAW headquarters, South Block and North Block by India’s nuclear forces.
> (Jan. 22 ‘14) RAW murdered Sunanda Pushkar on Manmohan Singh’s order: she said she took the “crimes” of Shashi Tharoor in IPL upon herself and she will not put up with it and was about to reveal the crimes which would have been a blow to the scandal-ridden UPA government and so RAW was ordered to murder her. The BJP is silent because of its former president (the fat guy) killing a young girl after raping her and every one covering it up like Sunanda Pushkar’s murder and everyone covering up the crimes of CIA-RAW, with the help of 24-satellite surveillance for the past 37 years, against Satish Chandra to keep India poor, weak and enslaved, to continue their rape of Mother India.
> (Jan. 20 ‘14) Regarding the “successful” test of the Agni IV missile today: I have been saying for many years (see IndianAirFircePilotsMurderDOTblogspotDOTcom ) that the United States can control the operations of digital circuitry in any equipment, even if it is not connected to the outside world via the Internet, etc., by using microwave signals from satellites. Now others have also started saying that (“NSA can spy on offline computers wirelessly, says security expert”, CBS News, Dec 30 2013). The United States can make India’s missiles crash whenever it wants to. India’s only defence is exploding the nuclear warheads I have had India’s nuclear forces emplace in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be similarly destroyed if there any retaliation or sign of retaliation.
> (Jan. 19 ‘14) India’s nuclear forces/ DRDO were going to carry out a test of the Agni IV missile on January 18 ‘14. After my reference below to Indians being inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, they did not carry out the test because I have said that neither Agni I nor Agni II or Agni III or Agni IV or Agni V make India dominant over the United States; only exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York, with a warning that additional U.S. cities will be destroyed if there is any retaliation or sign of retaliation, does. I have also said that missiles will be useful after dominance has been established. Late on January 18 ‘14 I sent a press release referring to the “filthy niggers of the media“, after which the Agni IV test was rescheduled for January 20 ’14. But missile tests must not become a substitute for exploding India’s nuclear warheads emplaced in Washington and New York; without exploding those warheads, they will remain inferior Indian niggers and slaves of the white man.
> CIA-SPONSORED RAHUL, MODI, KEJRIWAL VS. CIA-SUPPRESSED SATISH CHANDRA
> Indians as a rule are inferior Indian niggers unfit to talk about strategic matters, especially if it involves the White Master in any way, which it always does. That is why in his 'Mein Kampf' Adolf Hitler said "As for India, I would rather see India under the British than under any one else". It is not just that a handful of the British from half way around the world ruled India for centuries; a lot of other people from various countries did that for a thousand years before that.
> A modern day Babar will start each day by killing a million Indians before breakfast every morning, though some think three million will be better (this number can be herded into fairly small extermination circles and then a neutron bomb exploded over them). The British killed over ten million Indians (by gun and sword not famine) in just the ten years after 1857 in just Uttar Pradesh, Haryana and Bihar and the killings continued right up to 1947 as seen in the example of a Sikh body guard riding in a jeep with the British viceroy gunning down any Indian, man woman or child, that came in view on either side of the road. For the slavery of present day Indians, see their behavior toward the greatest Indian of all time in the paragraph dated January 5 '14 below and for the CIA Director’s and K. Subrahmanyam’s offer to him of one crore rupees combined with threats, see HaydenSubrahmanyamDOTblogspotDOTcom .
> I am an Indian, but as far above the other Indians as they may be above cockroaches.
> (Jan 15 ‘14) “Lost Danish tourist thrashed, gang-raped and robbed in Delhi” is the top story about India, staged by RAW to defuse outrage in Indian media about the expelled U.S. diplomats’ comments about vegetarians committing rape, etc. just as the flurry of highly publicized gang rapes in India since December ‘12 have been staged by RAW to ‘neutralize’ my references to the Anglo-American rape of India. The male diplomat expelled from India had an army of almost 500 spies and goons working for him, not to mention the entire Delhi Police department which helped him “evacuate” the criminally accused husband of the maid from India, all of RAW with tens of thousands of employees, India’s prime minister and the rest of the government. Where is the reciprocity in all of this? India’s ambassador to the U.S. works for the CIA as did his father who was evacuated from India under the guise of his fake death. Where is the reciprocity of CIA-sponsored Rahul, Modi, Kejriwal vs. CIA-suppressed Satish Chandra?*


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> this 70% figure was given by the Punjab govt to the punjab high court..............go ask them not me mate.
> 
> and for ur kind info............the study was conducted on orders of high court by GNDU university and came up with these figures.
> 
> not only drugs ...........there are many issues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203236834185442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farmers protests against punjab govt.................police shoots................people die................common sight since past few years


Take it or not Bjp and akalis have some antiincumbancy but even if this is they have huge party base cadre in Rural punjab and Reputation of Congress and Captain is not Very good Himself.Bjp and Akalis are together have very good Base of Voters and Elections is a maths of Getting Votes.and It is not State Assembly Election but Loksabha and here Natianal Issues are Considered on first base.


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> Don't be so desperate mate..........it's either after the rally or before.............
> 
> I also saw that rally & the situation was NO WHERE even close to what u wanting to show



Here is the real video






Desperation is running high in AAP these days!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> doing that mate..............dont worry any thing is better then akalis ....


We will see that on 16 May i assure you Bjp and akalis will combine force will get More seats than any other front here in Punjab


----------



## arp2041

When Didi starts TARGETING Modi instead of Left, means the Modi wave is being felt in WB also 

Modi contesting from two seats because he is afraid of defeat: Mamata : West Bengal, News - India Today


----------



## AugenBlick

jbond197 said:


> Here is the real video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation is running high in AAP these days!!


@Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Android @arp2041
Massive desperation ki leher from AAP


----------



## kbd-raaf

AugenBlick said:


> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Android @arp2041
> Massive desperation ki leher from AAP
> View attachment 26075



WTF they won the online poll. Dumbshits truly.


----------



## Indrani

jbond197 said:


> Post the source of 70% claim and the video of Farmers protests(apart from that Facebook video from AAP propagandist - The Lion Tattoo Studio)!!



It is 40% of youth according to ISAS (institute of south asia studies) working paper titled Factors Driving Drug Abuse in India’s Punjab by Rahul Advani1. Look it up. It is mostly an apology of a study blaming everything on unemployment but still it is reliable as far as numbers go.


----------



## AugenBlick

kbd-raaf said:


> WTF they won the online poll. Dumbshits truly.


That too manipulated... read earlier posts from me and @jha or @Android for the truth

Also he is NOT person of the year.
That is decided by the editors,
They are lying


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> doing that mate..............dont worry any thing is better then akalis ....



But not AAP...


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> WTF they won the online poll. Dumbshits truly.



Not really. I took the screen shots on the last poll day (posted in the link below) and with in few seconds the number went upside down!!

Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1276


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

A Town said:


> @Sidak @SarthakGanguly and others. I found his blog.
> INDIA'S LEGITIMATE RULER SATISH CHANDRA


I know him. Long history. He was once some Psychology professor or doctor. Later turned out....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

SarthakGanguly said:


> I know him. Long history. He was once some Psychology professor or doctor. Later turned out....


You know this guy kaun hai ye Ch@@@tya he takes shit out of mePardon my language Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> That too not manipulated... read earlier posts from me and @jha or @Android for the truth



Its manipulated , the votes were clearly altered, somebody pasted screen shots earlier


----------



## MST

kbd-raaf said:


> WTF they won the online poll. Dumbshits truly.



There is a reason they are called AAPTARDS


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> Its manipulated , the votes were clearly altered, somebody pasted screen shots earlier


Sry typo. lol I was the one who brought it up.


----------



## GreenFoe

Why You should Never Believe '*GROUND Reports*' By Congi Journos

Manoranjan Bharti Traveled Whole MP and this was his view

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

GreenFoe said:


> Why You should Never Believe '*GROUND Reports*' By Congi Journos
> 
> Manoranjan Bharti Traveled Whole MP and this was his view
> 
> 
> View attachment 26083


give me a link to this report/video


----------



## GreenFoe

AugenBlick said:


> give me a link to this report/video


इलेक्शन प्वाइंट : किसके सिर ताज, शिवराज या सिंधिया? वीडियो - हिन्दी न्यूज़ वीडियो एनडीटीवी ख़बर


They even predicted sheela's win by 4 panelists to one

इलेक्शन प्वाइंट : चौथी बार दिल्ली पर कब्ज़ा करेंगी शीला? वीडियो - हिन्दी न्यूज़ वीडियो एनडीटीवी ख़बर


----------



## AugenBlick

GreenFoe said:


> इलेक्शन प्वाइंट : किसके सिर ताज, शिवराज या सिंधिया? वीडियो - हिन्दी न्यूज़ वीडियो एनडीटीवी ख़बर
> 
> 
> They even predicted sheela's win by 4 panelists to one
> 
> इलेक्शन प्वाइंट : चौथी बार दिल्ली पर कब्ज़ा करेंगी शीला? वीडियो - हिन्दी न्यूज़ वीडियो एनडीटीवी ख़बर


Hmm these are the state elections.
And they were wrong by a massive margine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

_Gogoi First said _*12 seats*



http://www.assamtimes.org/node/9285/track?page=2&sort=asc&order=Referrer



Then he said *10*
Tarun Gogoi confident to win 10 LS seats in Assam


Then he said "*7 LS seats in Assam or I will quit*"

7 LS seats in Assam or I will quit, says Gogoi | Business Standard




*Now he doesn't believe in even that*

_Reminded about his earlier statements of *leaving his chair in case Congress wins less than *_
_*seven of the 14 seats* from Assam, the Chief Minister said, “You need not worry if I am in power or not. If I go, so what. I am happy that everybody is so concerned whether I remain in power. This shows that I am popular. I am not hankering after any position. If Sonia Gandhi directs me, I will leave office even if we manage to win 10 seats.”_




_The Assam Tribune Online_


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459918275288129538



GreenFoe said:


> _Going First said _*12 seats*
> 
> http://www.assamtimes.org/node/9285/track?page=2&sort=asc&order=Referrer
> 
> Then he said *10*
> Tarun Gogoi confident to win 10 LS seats in Assam
> 
> Then he said "*7 LS seats in Assam or I will quit*"
> 
> 7 LS seats in Assam or I will quit, says Gogoi | Business Standard
> 
> 
> *Now he doesn't believe in even that*
> 
> _Reminded about his earlier statements of *leaving his chair in case Congress wins less than seven of the 14 seats* from Assam, the Chief Minister said, “You need not worry if I am in power or not. If I go, so what. I am happy that everybody is so concerned whether I remain in power. This shows that I am popular. I am not hankering after any position. If Sonia Gandhi directs me, I will leave office even if we manage to win 10 seats.”_
> 
> 
> _The Assam Tribune Online_


This is how digvijay was kicked out.

He claimed he would win MP, then being dogvijay, made similar claims of being CM again , but lost Bad. Now hes become a full time comedian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

How many people has the same BJP lotus avatar?

it is confusing me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

This is how AAP wants to get popular in punjab,SHAME

First with maoists and jihadis and now with khalistani separatists 

@Sidak @Star Wars @arp2041 @Prometheus @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ravi Nair said:


> How many people has the same BJP lotus avatar?
> 
> it is confusing me


Not BJP, it's our national flower 



GreenFoe said:


> This is how AAP wants to get popular in punjab,SHAME
> 
> First with maoists and jihadis and now with khalistani terrorists
> 
> @Sidak @Star Wars @arp2041 @Prometheus @jha


Going at this rate we may see some AAPtard in bed with Togadia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> This is how AAP wants to get popular in punjab,SHAME
> 
> First with maoists and jihadis and now with khalistani terrorists
> 
> @Sidak @Star Wars @arp2041 @Prometheus @jha



Bohot hi Krantikari


----------



## Star Wars

GreenFoe said:


> This is how AAP wants to get popular in punjab,SHAME
> 
> First with maoists and jihadis and now with khalistani terrorists
> 
> @Sidak @Star Wars @arp2041 @Prometheus @jha



It pains me to see there are so any retarded people who support them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

GreenFoe said:


> This is how AAP wants to get popular in punjab,SHAME
> 
> First with maoists and jihadis and now with khalistani terrorists
> 
> @Sidak @Star Wars @arp2041 @Prometheus @jha



These idiots are willing to kill the patient to kill the disease. They have misplaced priorities. They should stick with their anti-corruption plank and stop weakening the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

15 Nagaland booths see more than 100% turnout, EC orders probe | The Indian Express

Arun Jaitley's Campaign Diary


The Campaign Diary – 26th April, 2014

Yesterday, Narendra Modi addressed five rallies in Punjab. Accompanying him were the Chief Minister Sardar Parkash Singh Badal and the State BJP President Kamal Sharma. Each of these rallies was extremely well attended. The enthusiasm at the rallies, coupled with large attendance, was a give away. The Modi visit to Punjab is a game changer.

The most significant section where the Modi appeal is clearly visible is the youth. His ability to charge up and motivate the younger generation has been most evident. In an environment of disillusionment with governance, he appears to have become a nucleus of hope.

Even amongst those who did not attend rally were seen analyzing the political impact of his visit to each of the constituencies. The mind space of Amritsar was entirely consumed by the Modi visit. He seemed to be inspiring a certain degree of confidence in the people that he is capable of delivering what he promises. Practitioners of aspirational politics have, therefore, put their weight behind him.

General V.K.Singh in Amritsar

Today, amongst a series of programmes that have been planned for my campaign, an important one is a large gathering of ex-servicemen to be addressed by former Chief of the Army Staff, General V.K.Singh. There is already a visible activity amongst a large number of officers of the Armed Forces who have already become active in the organization of this function. Ex-servicemen are aggrieved by the fact that notwithstanding the promise of implementing ‘one rank one pension’. The notification giving effect to the announcement has not been issued. Additionally, a weak kneed policy of the UPA on the national security adversely impacts the mind set of those who hold national security as the priority issue. The geopolitical realities compel us to analyze that any future aggression may see the buildup of Pakistan and China axis. Our defence purchases and preparedness have seriously suffered. Under A.K.Antony, the Raksha Mantralya has been virtually rudderless and without direction.


----------



## Vinod2070

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not BJP, it's our national flower
> 
> Going at this rate we may see some AAPtard in bed with Togadia.



I always have skepticism for conspiracy theories and theorists but now I think there may be some merit in some of the theories around the real AAP agenda and how long some of its leading lights have been cultivated for the role they are playing now.


----------



## GreenFoe

indiatester said:


> These idiots are willing to kill the patient to kill the disease. They have misplaced priorities. They should stick with their anti-corruption plank and stop weakening the country.



After they supported Batla house terrorists and gave entry to Maoists and Anti india leftists in their party .

Even kejri has said ,whats wrong in attacking the state??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Vinod2070 said:


> I always have skepticism for conspiracy theories and theorists but now I think there may be some merit in some of the theories around the real AAP agenda and how long some of its leading lights have been cultivated for the role they are playing now.



Why do you think Kejrival was given a larger than life figure by the MSM during the anti corruption movement . Its highly illogical to believe the media would cover and publisize such a movement if they were pawns of the govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

GreenFoe said:


> This is how AAP wants to get popular in punjab,SHAME
> 
> First with maoists and jihadis and now with khalistani terrorists
> 
> @Sidak @Star Wars @arp2041 @Prometheus @jha


FYI,Damdami Taksal is a parallel religious organisation to SGPC .A lot of people have posted videos of them beating truck drivers to save cows.

Apparently they were cheered as heros and suddenly they are terrorist and anti national now.


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> FYI,Damdami Taksal is a parallel religious organisation to SGPC .A lot of people have posted videos of them beating truck drivers to save cows.
> 
> Apparently they were cheered as heros and suddenly they are terrorist and anti national now.



Batla house was Fake
Naxalism is not a crime,naxals are brave men
Anti india terrorists are saints
Muslims should vote enmass for their 'own' leader



And last but not the least Bhindarwale wale was a BJP leader


----------



## cloud_9

GreenFoe said:


> Them may not be :|
> 
> 
> But Batla house was Fake
> Naxalism is not a crime,naxals are brave men
> Anti india terrorists are saints
> Muslims should vote enmass for their 'own' leader
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not the least Bhindarwale wale BJP leader


I seriously don't give a **** about AAP/BJP/Congress.You guys can post all the vitriol against each other but stop labelling a Sikh Organisation as Khalistani.If VHP is a terrorist organisation then surely Damdami Taksal can also be labelled as terrorist organisation?

If Damdami Taksal is a Khalistani Organisation then a majority of Sikhs are Khalistanis in Punjab.


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> I seriously don't give a **** about AAP/BJP/Congress.You guys can post all the vitriol against each other but stop labelling a Sikh Organisation as Khalistani.If VHP is a terrorist organisation then surely Damdami Taksal can also be labelled as terrorist organisation?



VHP can be extremist but its not a separatists group or supports it ,Damdami taksal is full of khalistani extremists .


Now listen to me ,I dont give a F to this SIKH Hindu BS ,Separatists is separatist ,whosoever it is .






> If Damdami Taksal is a Khalistani Organisation then a majority of Sikhs are Khalistanis in Punjab.



You can believe that,Keep your religion at your home,i dont give shit :|

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> If Damdami Taksal is a Khalistani Organisation then a majority of Sikhs are Khalistanis in Punjab.



where did Damdami Taksal come from ??? am talking about separatist organizations, unless Damdami folks want to seperate form India


----------



## GreenFoe

Star Wars said:


> where did Damdami Taksal come from ??? am talking about separatist organizations, unless Damdami folks want to seperate form India



Damdami taksal supports separate khalistan and Bhindarwale was its former chief .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

GreenFoe said:


> VHP can be extremist but its not a separatists group or supports it ,Damdami taksal is full of khalistani extremists .
> 
> 
> Now listen to me ,I dont give a F to this SIKH Hindu BS ,Separatists is separatist ,whosoever it is .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can believe that,Keep your religion at your home,i dont give shit :|


So Damdami Taksal is a separatist organisation.How about you stick to copying pasting articles.



GreenFoe said:


> Damdami taksal supports separate khalistan and Bhindarwale was its former chief .


Bhindranwale was its chief before he was picked up by Indira Gandhi because Damdami Taksal is a parallel organisation to SGPC which is full of Akali Dal leaders.


Does it make a sense now ?



Star Wars said:


> where did Damdami Taksal come from ??? am talking about separatist organizations, unless Damdami folks want to seperate form India


Its a 300 year old religious school founded at Damdma Sahib.They follow a strict Sikh Code of Conduct which can be called a bit rigid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> So Damdami Taksal is a separatist organisation.How about you stick to copying pasting articles.


Damdami supports separate khalistan ,its members take oath of separate khalistan ,what more do you need ?

How about you stick to your religious rantings ? Why quote me then ?


----------



## cloud_9

GreenFoe said:


> Damdami supports separate khalistan ,its members take oath of separate khalistan ,what more do you need ?
> 
> How about you stick to your religious rantings ? Why quote me then ?


And you were there ?


----------



## NKVD

cloud_9 said:


> And you were there ?


Its was Damdami taksal who who made hostage to many Sikhs in Golden temple under the leader ship of their leader Jarnail singh bhindarwale They are the reason for destruction of Akal tkhathand Operation Blue Star and decraring war against Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> And you were there ?


So you deny they don't support seprate khalistan ? did they ever taken back their 1986 resolution ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

GreenFoe said:


> So you deny they don't support seprate khalistan ? did they ever taken back their 1986 resolution ?


A resolution passed in 1986 just after the Destruction of Akal Takht and 1984 riots.I thought you were a popular political analyst here.



NKVD said:


> Its was Damdami taksal who who made hostage to many Sikhs in Golden temple under the leader ship of their leader Jarnail singh bhindarwale They are the reason for destruction of Akal tkhathand Operation Blue Star and decraring war against Nation


You can't even spell the Akal Takht and thanks for that reliable piece of info.


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> A resolution passed in 1986 just after the Destruction of Akal Takht and 1984 riots.I thought you were a popular political analyst here.


I'am no political analyst,neither i claim to be ,show me their denial that they dont support separate khalistan !!

I have no problems with sikhs or their org,infact i like the dedication and the love they are showing for centuries to our great nation ,i just dont like separatists .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Holaaa shushma swaraj in my town  sav rally kar rahe he ...


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Holaaa shushma swaraj in my town  sav rally kar rahe he ...



Since when did she start doing Rallies


----------



## cloud_9

GreenFoe said:


> I'am no political analyst,neither i claim to be ,show me their denial that they dont support separate khalistan !!
> 
> I have no problems with sikhs or their org,infact i like the dedication and the love they are showing for centuries to our great nation ,i just dont like separatists .


You claimed something and now it's my responsibility to prove your facts?


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> You claimed something and now it's my responsibility to prove your facts?


I'am still claiming ,you should correct a newbie like me 
Sirji saanu naa aata tusi thoda dam lagake denial dhoond do naa


----------



## jbond197

@GreenFoe - Damdami Taksal was founded by Guru Govind Singh Ji!! It is a religious organisation to which anyone can get associated including Khalistanis.. 1986 resolution was in response of Sikh Massacre and Operation Blue star!! Lets not go there..

The Khalistani guy (Mohkam Singh) who was with AAP members is not associated with the org. He was there as a chief of United Sikh Movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

jbond197 said:


> @GreenFoe 1986 resolution was in response of Sikh Massacre and Operation Blue star!!



Ok Small Question,do they still support it? , i dont know much about punjab politics,just read from newspaper article :|


----------



## Desi Guy

Although I support Narindra Modi and BJP, But I don't like that his blind supporters label anything against him as anti national/terrorist .There should be freedom of expression. Modi's so called supporters are his worst enemies . Sometimes It makes one wonder if the prejudice spread against Modi is indeed true .

Damdami taksal is a Sikh religious organisation, with predecessors who fought Mughals against tyranny. Majority of its members are not Khalistani, occasionally though they do talk such things so as to rub GOI in the face, for the injustices faced in 1984. But on the ground there are no anti national activities . We as sikhs take deep offence as if someone labels it anti national .


----------



## GreenFoe

Desi Guy said:


> Although I support Narindra Modi and BJP, But I don't like that his blind supporters label anything against him as anti national/terrorist .



Nobody did ,Its what the newspaper headlines said and i didnt wrote it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

Desi Guy said:


> Although I support Narindra Modi and BJP, But I don't like that his blind supporters label anything against him as anti national/terrorist .There should be freedom of expression. Modi's so called supporters are his worst enemies . Sometimes It makes one wonder if the prejudice spread against Modi is indeed true .
> 
> Damdami taksal is a Sikh religious organisation, with predecessors who fought Mughals against tyranny. Majority of its members are not Khalistani, occasionally though they do talk such things so as to rub GOI in the face, for the injustices faced in 1984. But on the ground there are no anti national activities . We as sikhs take deep offence as if someone labels it anti national .



What do you mean by freedom of expression? Freedom to preach and support separatists causes? Freedom to support antinational causes?


----------



## Desi Guy

Indrani said:


> What do you mean by freedom of expression? Freedom to preach and support separatists causes? Freedom to support antinational causes?


Freedom of expression to criticize Modi and BJP, support other political parties at our thinking and not be labeled as anti national by Moditards. Modi and Bjp are not the flag holder of nationalism and his supporters have no right to issue certificates of patriotism to anyone.


----------



## GreenFoe

Desi Guy said:


> Freedom of expression to criticize Modi and BJP, support other political parties at our thinking and not be labeled as anti national by Moditards. Modi and Bjp are not the flag holder of nationalism and his supporters have no right to issue certificates of patriotism to anyone.



You also have no right to stop us when we point at the right things ,Separatist is a separatist ,whats wrong in that?


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Since when did she start doing Rallies




She is doing regularly sometime 2 or 3 a day ...


----------



## Star Wars

Desi Guy said:


> Freedom of expression to criticize Modi and BJP, support other political parties at our thinking and not be labeled as anti national by Moditards. Modi and Bjp are not the flag holder of nationalism and his supporters have no right to issue certificates of patriotism to anyone.



Criticizing is one thing , but having an Anti national agenda is another .. There is more than enough Evidence to suggest that Parties like AAP , Congress ,SP, BSP are clearly anti National . Modi supporters are nationals and aren't retards like the one's who support AAP .

I'd rather be a MOditard than be a person who supports parties like AAP or parties who institutionalize caste system like SP,BSP and CONgress . IF you have an alternative to Modi then please say so. IF not ...shut up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desi Guy

Star Wars said:


> Criticizing is one thing , but having an Anti national agenda is another .. There is more than enough Evidence to suggest that Parties like AAP , Congress ,SP, BSP are clearly anti National . Modi supporters are nationals and aren't retards like the one's who support AAP .


Modi himself is a very learned man . But his supporters are the modern day version of Strumabteilung. 
Sturmabteilung - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Desi Guy said:


> Modi himself is a very learned man . But his supporters are the modern day version of Strumabteilung.
> Sturmabteilung - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yes, and it may get worse ... this is the outcome of decades of abuse from Sickularists . People can only take so much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

RM Lodha takes oath as the new Chief Justice of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> Criticizing is one thing , but having an Anti national agenda is another .. There is more than enough Evidence to suggest that Parties like AAP , Congress ,SP, BSP are clearly anti National


They are not just anti national, they have affected and infected our culture. 
There is unvented anger in the majority because how they have been treated. It's like the country is stooge to the 20% population , and the rest are just to pay taxes. Is this a fucking joke?

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## SRP

Sorry if posted earlier


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460308910864232449


----------



## Indrani

Desi Guy said:


> Freedom of expression to criticize Modi and BJP, support other political parties at our thinking and not be labeled as anti national by Moditards. Modi and Bjp are not the flag holder of nationalism and his supporters have no right to issue certificates of patriotism to anyone.



Just as you have freedom to criticize Modi and BJP, everyone else has a right to criticize you. Learn to live with it, you are not above criticism. People are known by their associations, AAP has already proved who are its associates.


----------



## AugenBlick

Desi Guy said:


> Modi himself is a very learned man . But his supporters are the modern day version of Strumabteilung.
> Sturmabteilung - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


What else did you expect? This was obvious, and the congress and its band of sikulerz made people nauseate at the thought of voting for them. Look at them now. Its like any body that is Hindu is a walking abomination. He does not exist. He has no needs or political aspirations. 
Case in point , the wendy doniger saga, after which they were saying "Book should not be banned , why is every one so intolerant ". 
http://www.firstpost.com/blogs/wend...id-hinduism-become-so-intolerant-1384019.html
Let me tell you why bitch , its because its the only fucking way to atleast have some traction in the main stream.



Ravi Nair said:


> How many people has the same BJP lotus avatar?
> 
> it is confusing me


Get with the program .... its lotus till the 16th ... BJP. Set your picture too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460084597141692416

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

Buzz is Javed ansari(AAJTAK HT) is relation to mukhtar ansari and is helping cong to get M votes via afzals help .


----------



## blood

*Bachchans, Sachin 'beneficiaries' of MNREGA in Goa - Rediff.com India News
Names of a host of celebrities from the world of cricket and Bollywood, including Amitabh Bachchan, Sachin Tendulkar and Ricky Ponting, have been found in the list of beneficiaries of the Mahatma Gandhi National Rural Employment Guarantee Assurance scheme in Goa.*

Other illustrious names in the list include Aamir Khan, Kapil Dev, Rahul Dravid, Sourav Ganguly, Yuvaraj Singh and Goa Chief Minister Manohar Parrikar, the information obtained from the state government's Rural Development Agency under the Right to Information by the NGO Goa Parivartan Manch reveals.

*The NGO alleged that money was being siphoned off in the implementation of the United Progressive Alliance's flagship scheme in the state by making payments to bogus beneficiaries.*

GPM convener Yatish Naik said that wages of Rs 100 per day for 150 days were made in the name of aforesaid celebrities and even their spouses and children.

The list is from Chimbel area, a hub of labour market, which has more than a thousand MNREGA beneficiaries.The NGO has petitioned President Pranab Mukherjee, requesting him to ask concerned authorities to investigate the scam.

The scheme is implemented by the Rural Development Agency of the Goa government. GPM leaders on Saturday also met Goa Governor B V Wanchoo and sought his intervention.

The list has the name of former Australian cricketer Ricky Ponting and family members 'Rikli, Micky and Rosy', Indian cricketer Yuvaraj Singh with family member 'Josl', Rahul Dravid with family member 'Resma and Arjun'.

*Sachin's wife and two children and the entire family of Amitabh Bachchan including his mother Teji figure in the list.*
*


there wouldn't have been a single debate where a congress representative wouldn't have talked about mgnrega *
*and now usme bhi scam*



GreenFoe said:


> Buzz is Javed ansari(AAJTAK HT) is relation to mukhtar ansari and is helping cong to get M votes via afzals help .


when i saw that interview of pappu on HT i had my doubts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Ancient city Varanasi, the religious and spiritual hub of India, is emerging as the election battleground.
Kubernath Mishra recites a 3,500-word poem he wrote in support of Narendra Modi called "NaMo Race Ahead". He has distributed over a thousand copies of the 30-page poem so far.
‪#‎BattlegroundOfVaranasi‬
Salute this incredible NaMo fan...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460301776634531840

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460301776634531840



bihar mein 40 seats hai 25 + 15 + 1= 41


----------



## GreenFoe

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460301776634531840



He is mostly correct My presumption is that BJP LJP will get 42-45% and RJD-UPA 32-35%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

This election will make sure that COMPLETE UPA-II Cabinet is out of Parliament............... 

BJP set to win khurshid’s Farrukhabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cloud_9

GreenFoe said:


> I'am still claiming ,you should correct a newbie like me
> Sirji saanu naa aata tusi thoda dam lagake denial dhoond do naa


Not sure what the last line is all about?

A lot of stuff gets published in newspapers as they have a set of people whom they have to please.Posting something is the same as sponsoring it.Do some research before you start throwing fucks around and you are light years away from intimidating me in a argument.

Akalis have given the title of Shaheed to Bhindrawale because it politics.I don't hear anyone labelling them anti-national.Just because it's a religious school you let loose all your prejudices.

Still waiting for the proof that Damdami Taksal members take oath of separate Khalistan......


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


>



Its game over for her ..... she is desperate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> Not sure what the last line is all about?
> 
> A lot of stuff gets published in newspapers as they have a set of people whom they have to please.Posting something is the same as sponsoring it.Do some research before you start throwing fucks around and you are light years away from intimidating me in a argument.



I'am not here to intimidate you,you should either don't reply to me or *post EXACTLY* how the given information is wrong .

I asked you to show me they dont support the resolution now ,what you did ? Usual ranting !



> Just because it's a religious school you let loose all your prejudices.



Yaar you have so much love for religion and shits ,there are plenary of your type spreading venom all over the internet,lets not go into that.


----------



## Chronos

@cloud_9 

Thanks for that bit of info. I didn't know that,

how many schools are there in Sikhism


----------



## GreenFoe

Star Wars said:


> Its game over for her ..... she is desperate



Yes looks like it ,going hardline to save main votebank .


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> .Just because it's a religious school you let loose all your prejudices.
> ...



We are only concerned about Separatists and not weather its a rigorous school or not , so stop this nonsense .. Nobody here is prejudiced but your thinking ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

Gujarat High Court rejects PIL against Gujarat government's sops for Tata Nano plant 

By PTI | 24 Apr, 2014, 11.02PM IST


AHMEDABAD: Refusing to interfere with the industrial policy, the Gujarat High Court today rejected a public interest litigation challenging the 'soft loan' given to Tatas for the Nano plant in Sanand in the district, as well as the land allocation. 

State's industrial policy has not been found inappropriate in connection with the land allocation for the establishment of Tata's Nano car plant, in which this court shall not intervene," the division bench of Chief Justice Bhaskar Bhattacharya and Justice J B Pardiwala said today. 

The tax-benefits given to the plant were not illegal, the HC held. 

The Nano plant was set up on 725 acres of land in Sanand in 2008 after the Tatas pulled out of Singur in West Bengal. 

Ahmedabad resident Himanshu Patel had challenged the state's decision to give a loan of Rs 9,600 crore to the company at 0.01 per cent interest rate with exemption of value added taxes (VAT). Land allocation too had been questioned. 

The state told the HC that these sops were meant to give a boost to industrialisation. "Other states like Orissa, Bihar, Tamil Nadu, Haryana and Maharashtra have amended their policies for industrial development... Gujarat government has not given any
special benefits to Tatas," government pleader Prakash Jani had argued.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460320792652152833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460321149096697856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460320334860668930

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indrani

Android said:


>



Was not her slogan in 2007 elections "*Hathi Nahi Ganesh Hai,Brahma Vishnu Mahesh Hai*."


----------



## pursuit of happiness

bharat nirman italian way ..
Italian Marines case: Unlike other murder accussed, marines enjoy access to Internet, phones | The Indian Express
*Italian Marines case: Unlike other murder accussed, marines enjoy access to Internet, phones*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Indrani said:


> Was not her slogan in 2007 elections "*Hathi Nahi Ganesh Hai,Brahma Vishnu Mahesh Hai*."


You cant win on dalit votes,thats for getting other votes


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Android said:


>


--
indian first , human second ..


----------



## GreenFoe

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> indian first , human second ..



Nation first ,ideology second ,self last :|


----------



## pursuit of happiness

GreenFoe said:


> Nation first ,ideology second ,self last :|


--
as you say... 
idelogy is big barmuda triangle 
so i keep simple and practical


----------



## Indrani

GreenFoe said:


> You cant win on dalit votes,thats for getting other votes



She was trying to rope in Brahmins then, but the point is she left no quarter for any other interpretation of her party symbol but association with Hindu gods. Dalits anyway consider themselves as Hindus and there is nothing anyone can do about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

pursuit of happiness said:


> bharat nirman italian way ..
> Italian Marines case: Unlike other murder accussed, marines enjoy access to Internet, phones | The Indian Express
> *Italian Marines case: Unlike other murder accussed, marines enjoy access to Internet, phones*


Maike walon ki khatir to karni padti hai


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> @cloud_9
> 
> Thanks for that bit of info. I didn't know that,
> 
> how many schools are there in Sikhism


There a few schools but Namdharis are the biggest group.

Damdami Taksal and SGPC are not schools but organisation who look after all Sikh matters.Damdami Taksal is a bit rigid with Sikh code of Conduct like the to the hilt thingy.


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> There a few schools but Namdharis are the biggest group.
> 
> Damdami Taksal and SGPC are not schools but organisation who look after all Sikh matters.Damdami Taksal is a bit rigid with Sikh code of Conduct like the to the hilt thingy.



I like Naamdharis ,there was a independent MP named that too no ?

BTW what are these Deras ? Sachha sauda n all ?


----------



## cloud_9

Star Wars said:


> We are only concerned about Separatists and not weather its a rigorous school or not , so stop this nonsense .. Nobody here is prejudiced but your thinking ..


LOL wut.Looking for another round ?

Not the brightest tool,aren't ya ?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Soumitra said:


> Maike walon ki khatir to karni padti hai


--
dear but they not in jail bu in italina embasy in delhi
even had engagement and waht not..
they UPA preach others


----------



## GreenFoe

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> as you say...
> idelogy is big barmuda triangle
> so i keep simple and practical



Ya that way a saying


----------



## ashok321

*Swaraj wants better victory than Modi’s
*
The entire Cabinet of Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan, including the CM himself is working in Vidisha parliamentary seat to get Sushma Swaraj elected. The target seems to be to ensure that Swaraj wins by a four-lakh margin, so that she can eclipse Narendra Modi's victory in Varanasi. This group expects Modi to win by around two and half lakh votes from Varanasi. Her Congress opponent is Dig vijay Singh's brother Laxman Singh.


----------



## GreenFoe

Lol Guess what i mailed zafar Hilalay and he Replied

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

cloud_9 said:


> There a few schools but Namdharis are the biggest group.
> 
> Damdami Taksal and SGPC are not schools but organisation who look after all Sikh matters.Damdami Taksal is a bit rigid with Sikh code of Conduct like the to the hilt thingy.



Ahhh.

Thanks!


----------



## ashok321




----------



## cloud_9

GreenFoe said:


> I'am not here to intimidate you,you should either don't reply to me or *post EXACTLY* how the given information is wrong .
> 
> I asked you to show me they dont support the resolution now ,what you did ? Usual ranting !
> 
> 
> 
> Yaar you have so much love for religion and shits ,there are plenary of your type spreading venom all over the internet,lets not go into that.


Ah! a few post and you tagged me.

Quite the wizardry.But quite the fervour from a person who knows nothing about politics in Punjab.


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> Ah! a few post and you tagged me.
> 
> Quite the wizardry.But quite the fervour from a person who knows nothing about politics in Punjab.



I didn't got the answer !!


----------



## Indrani

GreenFoe said:


> Lol Guess what i mailed Jhafar Hillay and he Replied



LOL. What did you mail him about?


----------



## GreenFoe

Indrani said:


> LOL. What did you mail him about?



He was ranting against modi that he called for slaughter of pakistanis in an interview, this and that .


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

GreenFoe said:


> Lol Guess what i mailed Jhafar Hillay and he Replied


That pakistani nuthead ?

what was it about ?


----------



## GreenFoe

chak de INDIA said:


> That pakistani nuthead ?
> 
> what was it about ?


Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1354

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

GreenFoe said:


> He was ranting against modi and ranting that modi called for slaughter of pakistanis in a interview, this and that .



That is their staple fare. In a way I think it is good. It will keep them from mischief and all that fretting will use up a lot of their destructive energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

I told him we BJP voters want all core disputes to be resolved peacefully and he should not mind the rhetoric as its election based .


----------



## cloud_9

GreenFoe said:


> I didn't got the answer !!


I talked about religion in a few of my post and got labelled "Internet bigot spreading venom".

You are not looking for answers.You claimed something and ended up with a 'in your face" kind of situation and somehow I am to be blamed for that situation.

Goodness Gracious!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> You are not looking for answers.You claimed something and ended up with a 'in your face" kind of situation and somehow I am to be blamed for that situation.


LOL i told you sun is in universe ......you are ranting it isn't . I showed you some data ..you are claiming its false . Whose face was it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> Thanks!


Interested in Sikhism ? Conversion ? 
























or
Looking for some weekend Cash


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> Interested in Sikhism ? Conversion ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> Looking for some weekend Cash



He is looking for free Langar !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Sources inform explosive press conference coming up by @BJP4India at 3 pm on #DamaadGate


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> LOL wut.Looking for another round ?



Nop, just stop with the religious victimization . 
. 


> Not the brightest tool,aren't ya ?



IS this personal remark out of sheer frustration ?


----------



## GreenFoe

IF modi doesn't take tough decisions in first three months , i fear he will use emotional issues .


----------



## cloud_9

GreenFoe said:


> LOL i told you sun is in universe ......you are ranting it isn't . I showed you some data ..you are claiming its false . Whose face was it ?


Holy Moly! A third rate Hindi paper is a source now.



I am out !



Star Wars said:


> Nop, just stop with the religious victimization .
> .
> 
> 
> IS this personal remark out of sheer frustration ?


Haha! Victimisation ? Now you are mixing religions.

You will never find us in the sob list because achievers are never part of that group.



GreenFoe said:


> He is looking for free Langar !!!


Langer is free for all humans without the distinction colour,race or religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> Holy Moly! A third rate Hindi paper is a source now.
> 
> 
> 
> I am out !


Leave that Paper ... Did they draw back their resolution.. do they said they dont support khalistan ?

Fundamentalisms and the State: Remaking Polities, Economies, and Militance - Google Books


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> Haha! Victimisation ? Now you are mixing religion.
> 
> You will never find us in the sob list because achievers are never part of that group.



Riight, you blame us for religious prejudice and then your blaming me for mixing religion..classic


----------



## GreenFoe

cloud_9 said:


> Langer is free for all humans without the distinction colour,race or religion.



Yaah ,good food too :|


----------



## cloud_9

Star Wars said:


> Riight, you blame us for religious prejudice and then your blaming me for mixing religion..classic


Didn't knew that a counter argument is called Victimisation in Indian English.

Gotta brush up my Indian English.


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460335217744416769

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> Didn't knew that a counter argument is called Victimisation in Indian English.
> 
> Gotta brush up my Indian English.



Depends on the argument , did not realize the British queen herself taught you English . We Indians often tend to work on our native languages ..



Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460335217744416769



I was wondering why Mamta was attacking MOdi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460273463819649025
Either pappu is incredibly stupid , or incredibly incompetent, or does not give a shit about the elections or the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460337533264470016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460339474057015297

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

GreenFoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460339474057015297





lol .... the guy has a sense of humor


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @narendramodi_in's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460320790085259264


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Post the source of 70% claim and the video of Farmers protests(apart from that Facebook video from AAP propagandist - The Lion Tattoo Studio)!!
> 
> 
> a) 70% youth as drug addicts claim is BS. These guys are spreading lies and think no one will catch them.
> 
> b) The video is a propaganda piece from the FB account of AAP propagandists given below
> 
> The Lion Tattoo Studio | Facebook




here is news report by news channel on prottest of farmers ....that resulted in death in feb 2014






some abstract from the news link below .. Captain Amarinder Singh and Arun Jaitley traded punches over rampant drug abuse in the state. The Punjab government had in 2009 told the high court that 70% of youth are addicted to drugs in the state. 

In Amritsar locality, women hardly get any relief - The Times of India

hopefully u will open ur eyes now .....good luck


----------



## AugenBlick

GreenFoe said:


> IF modi doesn't take tough decisions in first three months , i fear he will use emotional issues .


No, not now..... A few tough economic decisions for sure, but not in the first 100 days.
He will be under massive scrutiny from the media and even the new allies.(if any required) . I think he should throw a few tough decisions and mix them with a few moderate ones. After the fence sitters/ nervous / intimidated people get used to him , he could really let loose on his agenda.

Another strategy would be to take all decisions head on and keep opponents on the back foot from ball 1. 

I wonder what he will do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460341939548594176


----------



## Prometheus

cloud_9 said:


> So Damdami Taksal is a separatist organisation.How about you stick to copying pasting articles.
> 
> Bhindranwale was its chief before he was picked up by Indira Gandhi because Damdami Taksal is a parallel organisation to SGPC which is full of Akali Dal leaders.
> 
> 
> Does it make a sense now ?
> 
> Its a 300 year old religious school founded at Damdma Sahib.They follow a strict Sikh Code of Conduct which can be called a bit rigid.




beware u just angered the Bhakts....................they can even call Mahatma gandhi as anti-national if he opposed Param pujnee Shri Modi Feku ji maharaj


----------



## GreenFoe

Prometheus said:


> beware u just angered the Bhakts....................they can even call Mahatma gandhi as anti-national if he opposed Param pujnee Shri Modi Feku ji maharaj



Hey AAPTARD could you please go back to Uganda to collect necessity item with batman ji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

GreenFoe said:


> Hey AAPTARD could you please go back to Uganda to collect necessity item with batman ji




get well soon....................


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> beware u just angered the Bhakts....................they can even call Mahatma gandhi as anti-national if he opposed Param pujnee Shri Modi Feku ji maharaj



You people already called Bhagat Singh as a terrorist , so lets leave the would should/could when it actually happens ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Prometheus said:


> beware u just angered the Bhakts....................they can even call Mahatma gandhi as anti-national if he opposed Param pujnee Shri Modi Feku ji maharaj


lol if you think only nationalists criticize Gandhi you are so wrong hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460344490289422337

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

AugenBlick said:


> lol if you think only nationalists criticize Gandhi you are so wrong hahaha.


Only kunwar bakwas can make fun of gandhi ........if your not him ,i declare you corrupt ambani adani lalwani chammachani agent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

NaMo is in AMETHI!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

.

this is funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460344490289422337



Konsa channel ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Oh my godd rofl ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460349909959340032
@Sidak samudra kha hai?? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460351110926970880
Yaar ab ek baat toh pakki hai............India key adhey log Pakistan jayenge aur adhey samudra me dub jayenge................India Me koi nahi bachega!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Konsa channel ?



Twitter walo nay bataya nahi. 



arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460349909959340032
> @Sidak samudra kha hai??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460351110926970880
> Yaar ab ek baat toh pakki hai............India key adhey log Pakistan jayenge aur adhey samudra me dub jayenge................India Me koi nahi bachega!!!



Tere liye Bay of Bengal theek hai..



chak de INDIA said:


> Konsa channel ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460353556285911040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460353031771406336

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460358443212087298


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460358443212087298



Someone please shoot this closet terrorist


----------



## Chronos

cloud_9 said:


> Interested in Sikhism ? Conversion ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> Looking for some weekend Cash



The latter


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460358443212087298


Iss haramkhor ko bhi pakistan bhej denge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460358443212087298


Farooq Abdullah has little following in Kashmir. He wins because his slaves go and vote for him during a vote boycott. He wins by a few hundred votes when only a few hundred votes are polled. He knows this. He has spent his entire life in France, and now in the fag end of his life he comes back home to claim his roots (read legacy). He will have no takers.



AugenBlick said:


> Iss haramkhor ko bhi pakistan bhej denge


Pakistan won't take this piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/389687157754851329

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## AugenBlick

Live BJP press conference.
LIVE! Damaad Vadra king of land scams, reveals BJP | Niti Central



SarthakGanguly said:


> Pakistan won't take this piece


Who said we were gonna ask them



arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/389687157754851329

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460362960943058944
wow.. what a response!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@cloud_9 @Prometheus 

why is there a drug problem in Punjab ?


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460364043492937729


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Ravi Nair said:


> @cloud_9 @Prometheus
> 
> why is there a drug problem in Punjab ?


--
there were tons of drug came from broder .. was in news in this year indian exp
but why so much still dont knwo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Please explain Robert Vadra model of development! - Damaad Shree! *





@chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Sidak @GreenFoe @jha @CorporateAffairs @kurup @wolfschanzze @AugenBlick @Star Wars @Roybot @Tridibans @Indrani @HariPrasad @Dem!god @SarthakGanguly @Indischer @jbond197
@pursuit of happiness

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Ravi Nair said:


> @cloud_9 @Prometheus
> 
> why is there a drug problem in Punjab ?


http://www.idsa.in/system/files/OP_DrugTraffickinginIndia.pdf


----------



## arp2041

Guys #damaadgate trending on top............

MASTER STROKE BY BJP


----------



## Choppers

Lol cheesy video....


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460362960943058944
> wow.. what a response!


Iss se zayada reponse to bina spelling mistake ke tweet karne pe mil gaya isse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Ravi Nair said:


> @cloud_9 @Prometheus
> 
> why is there a drug problem in Punjab ?



@Ravi Nair If you have time watch this Documentary.






The drug problem is a grave one and its not easy to control the whole thing. They operate as a big network and have connections with higher officials and politicians. So, when you have the big boys on your side, the things become much easier. In addition, the drug carriers get paid quite well. So, the drug mafia is spreading across the north India and in other parts of India as well. The problem is not only for Punjab, but for the whole nation.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460368060818284545

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Guys #damaadgate trending on top............
> 
> MASTER STROKE BY BJP


This is what you call perfect timing. Only if Congress had waited on that snoopgate video & released it at the end! 
@jha looks like BJP won this war too....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JanjaWeed said:


> This is what you call perfect timing. Only if Congress had waited on that snoopgate video & released it at the end!
> @jha/ looks like BJP won this war too....


snoopgate video? which one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

pursuit of happiness said:


> snoopgate video? which one?


exactly!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

This whole thread has become too pro BJP. Guys, temper your expectations. Remember we are a banana republic with mango people.


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> This whole thread has become too pro BJP. Guys, temper your expectations. Remember we are a banana republic with mango people.



Give me any other option than BJP ?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

indiatester said:


> This whole thread has become too pro BJP. Guys, temper your expectations. Remember we are a banana republic with mango people.


--
yes its become pro bjp
even our old fsayed and bahi zakir vanished..who were pro congress.
but seems its good for county till now ..



Star Wars said:


> Give me any other option than BJP ?


--
so many option
RAGA,priyanka, raobert, myawati, mulayam, shard pawar , mamta , lalu...nitish..
shibu sore.
d raja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Choppers said:


> Lol cheesy video....



yea, Video was wierd


----------



## AugenBlick



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460374272708329472

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=702907329752321





@arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Roybot @kurup @jha @GreenFoe @jbond197

@cheekybird ये कांग्रेसी भी न। अब राहुल जी को ही..........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460374272708329472



Saala Kamina !!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=702907329752321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Roybot @kurup @jha @GreenFoe @jbond197
> 
> @cheekybird ये कांग्रेसी भी न। अब राहुल जी को ही..........




" Arre Rahul ji zinda hain "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=702907329752321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Roybot @kurup @jha @GreenFoe @jbond197
> 
> @cheekybird ये कांग्रेसी भी न। अब राहुल जी को ही..........


rahul ji gandhi shaeed ho gaya....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> Saala Kamina !!


--
yaaa



JanjaWeed said:


> rahul ji gandhi shaeed ho gaya....


--
that was true feeling if they are not drunk..


----------



## Chronos

Sidak said:


> @Ravi Nair If you have time watch this Documentary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drug problem is a grave one and its not easy to control the whole thing. They operate as a big network and have connections with higher officials and politicians. So, when you have the big boys on your side, the things become much easier. In addition, the drug carriers get paid quite well. So, the drug mafia is spreading across the north India and in other parts of India as well. The problem is not only for Punjab, *but for the whole nation*.



Kerala is the highest per capita consumers of alcohol. My home state deals with it. But Kerala government has less incentive to tackle the issue as a lot of money, Billions of dollars come from excise money.


----------



## JanjaWeed

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> 
> that was true feeling if they are not drunk..


could be the bhavishyavani... how else Congress is going to come back to power?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Ravi Nair said:


> Kerala is the highest per capita consumers of alcohol. My home state deals with it. But Kerala government has less incentive to tackle the issue as a lot of money, Billions of dollars come from excise money.


--
liquor is legal ....gives money to state..destry people
drugs dont give money to sate ... destroy people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> rahul ji gandhi shaeed ho gaya....



Galat kya bola usney??? iss election key baad toh Rahul Ji shaheed hi honey waley hai 

BTW, if NDA comes to power than you will see an NDA govt. within one year in these states - UK, Jharkhand, Bihar, Maha, Delhi, maybe AP, maybe Telengana (if TRS joins), Orissa


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JanjaWeed said:


> could be the bhavishyavani... how else Congress is going to come back to power?


--
if congress come in power RAGA wil get herat attack and then shahed 
he have full confidanc ein his abilities in how to loose masively .


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> rahul ji gandhi shaeed ho gaya....



Uske Dil ke baat bahar aagaya


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> Uske Dil ke baat bahar aagaya


--
del ke aar ma..
he was true congresi 
cant able tosee state of congress


----------



## Soumitra

Bekaar Patel is angry that corporates/ EC is urging people to come out and vote. Guess he is terrified that higher turnout will remove his favourite govt.

The conspiracies to have you vote - Livemint



pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> if congress come in power RAGA wil get herat attack and then shahed
> he have full confidanc ein his abilities in how to loose masively .



Hello Ashutosh

Did not expect to see you in PDF also.


----------



## SRP

arp2041 said:


> Galat kya bola usney??? iss election key baad toh Rahul Ji shaheed hi honey waley hai
> 
> BTW, if NDA comes to power than you will see an NDA govt. within one year in these states - UK, Jharkhand, Bihar, Maha, Delhi, maybe AP, maybe Telengana (if TRS joins),* Orissa *



Are you kidding me? 

Odisha assembly election conducted just few days ago with the Parliamentary election. BJD is too strong in Odisha for now to be defeated. For your information BJP is fighting for its existence in Odisha.


----------



## JanjaWeed

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> if congress come in power RAGA wil get herat attack and then shahed
> he have full confidanc ein his abilities in how to loose masively .


For Congress to come back to power.. someone from Gandhi pariwar will end up being Shaheed. This was the formula used in the past as well. If push comes to shove... it may be used in the future too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

desert warrior said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Odisha assembly election conducted just few days ago with the Parliamentary election. BJD is too strong in Odisha for now to be defeated. For your information BJP is fighting for its existence in Odisha.



Not if this comes out to be true.................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459692125106348033
BJP is emerging the second largest party in odisha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460001594202157056

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> For Congress to come back to power.. someone from Gandhi pariwar will end up being Shaheed. This was the formula used in the past as well. If push comes to shove... it may be used in the future too!



True that , Priyanka will be the one leading , whats left is Rahul and Vadra .. both seems to be dead weight for the party , while Sonia is too weak to have any political future ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

arp2041 said:


> Not if this comes out to be true.................
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459692125106348033
> BJP is emerging the second largest party in odisha
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460001594202157056



BJP will win max 2-3 posts in Parliamentary election. 

Let's see how many they would manage to win. Even if they got 30 seats that won't be enough.


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460379700389359616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Mark my words, AK will start some drama now and Congy Media will show that news


----------



## Android

desert warrior said:


> Are you kidding me?
> Odisha assembly election conducted just few days ago with the Parliamentary election. BJD is too strong in Odisha for now to be defeated. For your information BJP is fighting for its existence in Odisha.



After this General Elections BJP would be looking to expand its influence in states which it doesn't have much presence so it can in future get majority in the Parliament on their own. Orissa, TN and WB are the three most likely targets on their radar. Modi would do all it can to finish off Naveen, Mamata etc like what he has done with Nitish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Android said:


> After this General Elections BJP would be looking to expand its influence in states which it doesn't have much presence so it can in future get majority in the Parliament on their own. Orissa, TN and WB are the three most likely targets on their radar. Modi would do all it can to finish off Naveen, Mamata etc like what he has done with Nitish.



AFAIK last time It was Naveen who finished off BJP in Odisha.


----------



## Soumitra

#Damaadgate


----------



## arp2041

Indian Damaad.....................


----------



## Proud Hindu

land ka dahej diya hai son ia ji ne


----------



## jha

Zameen likho yaar.....main kuch aur hi samjha first time mein....

So damadgate is trending.....terrific.... But a waste of resources... Its time to attack mullayam and Maya.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

desert warrior said:


> AFAIK last time It was Naveen who finished off BJP in Odisha.



BJP didn't had a strong leader back then. Modi is the kind of guy they who is ruthless towards his enemies and does all it takes to finish them off showing no mercy. BJP made mistake of giving Nitish, Naveen and Mamata lead in their state now its time time to get back on them for betrayal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

@Sidak 
I can't see u video.....


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460384869906800640

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

Android said:


> BJP didn't had a strong leader back then. Modi is the kind of guy they who is ruthless towards his enemies and does all it takes to finish them off showing no mercy. BJP made mistake of giving Nitish, Naveen and Mamata lead in their state now its time time to get back on them for betrayal.



Don't compare Bihar with Odisha. In Odisha there is not a single BJP leader who will stand against Naveen and that's what matters.


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460384869906800640


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460391718810943488
modi ne PTI ko interview diya


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460377644156977152


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> @cloud_9 @Prometheus
> 
> why is there a drug problem in Punjab ?


Easy availability and government support along with high unemployment rates.They pay you money when you start taking drugs somewhere around 10,000 rupees as a red envelope 

It has sky rocketed after 2004-2005.


----------



## Android

Family picture of Major Mukund Varadarajan who died fighting Jihadis in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Family picture of Major Mukund Varadarajan who died fighting Jihadis in Kashmir



Dang..i feel sad now .. May his soul achieve Moksha
Yaar tune to moodoff Kardiya ...Itna acha family hai


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460399027344130048

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460399027344130048



More than that, he's also subtly hinting that Priyanka is defending Rahul only because of their familial ties rather than there being any genuine merit in the case.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460376714380443649

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

BJP is attacking Vadra because he is Cristian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460417069075677186

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

GreenFoe said:


> BJP is attacking Vadra because he is Cristian


----------



## AugenBlick

GreenFoe said:


> BJP is attacking Vadra because he is Cristian


GreenFoe is Sikular ,
Hence Proved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460414361270378496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460414361270378496



Looks like Priyanka will lead congress after this election ..


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> Looks like Priyanka will lead congress after this election ..


 No because Sonia supports Rahul More


----------



## Star Wars

NKVD said:


> No because Sonia supports Rahul More



Sonia's time is coming to an end , her health is to weak right now for her to lead a political carear , and Rahul is too Dumb to even run a dhaba . Priyanka will lead...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> Looks like Priyanka will lead congress after this election ..



If Priyanka Leads Congress, it will eventually end Owl Gandhi's Political Carrier...Aur waise bhi, if Modi Ji becomes PM, I see him ruling India for Good 10 years at least....


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> If Priyanka Leads Congress, it will eventually end Owl Gandhi's Political Carrier...Aur waise bhi, if Modi Ji becomes PM, I see him ruling India for Good 10 years at least....



If MOdi becomes PM , entire Gandu family will be in Italy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> Sonia's time is coming to an end , her health is to weak right now for her to lead a political carear , and *Rahul is too Dumb to even run a dhaba* . Priyanka will lead...


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460421745833308162

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460421817220354048
& seculars shouldn't have a problem with that!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> If MOdi becomes PM , entire Gandu family will be in Italy



Insha Allah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> Sonia's time is coming to an end , her health is to weak right now for her to lead a political carear , and Rahul is too Dumb to even run a dhaba . Priyanka will lead...


No it will not happen if some how if This happens you will see a Split in Congress PArty like In 1977


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460394699887349760

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

NKVD said:


> No it will not happen if some how if This happens you will see a Split in Congress PArty like In 1977



I hope it doesn't . I prefer Rahul leading than Priyanka . But i believe congy workers prefer Priyanka more than Rahul .


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460421817220354048
> &* seculars shouldn't have a problem with that!*


 Yes because we all know they follow Logic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460371784882065408

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


> Yes because we all know they follow Logic


& Secular parties will be in a fix as BJP will be going Islamic way to appease Muslims!


----------



## arp2041

In Telangana, Cong star campaigners cut a sorry figure | Firstpost


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Rahul is funnier than comedian Kapil Sharma: Modi - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> In Telangana, Cong star campaigners cut a sorry figure | Firstpost


& hence crying out loud now... 

TRS chief did not fulfill his promises, cheated Congress: Sonia Gandhi | NDTV.com


----------



## Parul

Clean sweep in Gujarat? How BJP is eyeing a record win for Narendra Modi in Vadodara.







Clean sweep in Gujarat? How BJP is eyeing a record win for Narendra Modi in Vadodara - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> In Telangana, Cong star campaigners cut a sorry figure | Firstpost


A day before, on Friday, Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi addressed two public meetings in Telangana, including one in Hyderabad. It must have been embarrassing for him to watch people walking out of one of the venues in big numbers while he was speaking

Read more at: In Telangana, Cong star campaigners cut a sorry figure | Firstpost


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460425298995994624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460426997475209216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460431655518224384

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460425298995994624


Did you guys see SP party song distributing laptops to 10th pass They are using (We Didn't start the fire- Fine young cannibals) in hindi lmao
Ham se hain mulayam lol the song goes:p


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> Give me any other option than BJP ?


No option. Just saying to keep expectations down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @PTI_News's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460432518009724928

In other word MAMTA JI last chance he dosti karlo ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

Just watched Modi's rally in Serampore, West Bengal from where Bappi da is contesting. Bengali media is suggesting there is a massive wave for BJP  witnessed first time ever in Bengal. BJP may win 3-4 seats.

Any truths in that? Bengali members on PDF, whats the ground situation there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460435591776055296

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Tridibans said:


> Just watched Modi's rally in Serampore, West Bengal from where Bappi da is contesting. Bengali media is suggesting there is a massive wave for BJP  witnessed first time ever in Bengal. BJP may win 3-4 seats.
> 
> Any truths in that? *Bengali members on PDF*, whats the ground situation there?



No Bong members here.
They are too busy in sikularism to be thinking about the country's problems.
Either that or their wives dont let them use Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460435996606099457


----------



## Tridibans

AugenBlick said:


> No Bong members here.
> *They are too busy in sikularism to be thinking about the country's problems.*
> Either that or their wives dont let them use Internet.



Not all.... I am a non-resident Bengali and I support BJP (hence communal as per the secularists ).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Tridibans said:


> Not all.... I am a non-resident Bengali and I support BJP (hence communal as per the secularists ).


Who's the boss at home brother you or waifu/mom?
Don't mind that is a big issue with Bongs. 
Ofcourse there are exceptions



indiatester said:


> No option. Just saying to keep expectations down.


Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460438519501303808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

AugenBlick said:


> Who's the boss at home brother you or waifu/mom?
> Don't mind that is a big issue with Bongs.
> Ofcourse there are exceptions
> 
> 
> Agreed.



I am the boss...

till the day I tie the knot that is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

AugenBlick said:


> No Bong members here.
> They are too busy in sikularism to be thinking about the country's problems.
> Either that or their wives dont let them use Internet.


Hello am a bong living in kol and very much a supporter of BJP.
We are concerned about the country too. 
Please don't generalize about all bongs being sickular

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460444087510781955


----------



## Android

Tridibans said:


> Just watched Modi's rally in Serampore, West Bengal from where Bappi da is contesting. Bengali media is suggesting there is a massive wave for BJP  witnessed first time ever in Bengal. BJP may win 3-4 seats.
> 
> Any truths in that? Bengali members on PDF, whats the ground situation there?



I am in Kolkata right now and yeah I do see lots of Modi and BJP banners and hear many groups people chattering about Modi in public places although I can't understand what they but their tone looked quite favourable for Modi. I also witness some of BJP rally marches in the roads although they are very less in number and crowd compared to TMC and CPM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Android said:


> I am in Kolkata right now and yeah I do see lots of Modi and BJP banners and hear many groups people chattering about Modi in public places although I can't understand what they but their tone looked quite favourable for Modi. I also witness some of BJP rally marches in the roads although they are very less in number and crowd compared to TMC and CPM.



You are from Mumbai, right? What are you doing in Kolkata?


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460443996293058561


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Jason bourne said:


> Check out @PTI_News's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460432518009724928
> 
> In other word MAMTA JI last chance he dosti karlo ...


-
now mamta become communal soon..


----------



## Android

Tridibans said:


> You are from Mumbai, right? What are you doing in Kolkata?



My Mother's family is from Kolkata. I spend my summer vaccations here.


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460447580321632256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460451109945868288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460451405979860992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460452267301158912
@arp2041 @jha @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Nice interactive app. based on NDTV opinoin polls....
India Election 2014: Form your own government

According to me, NDA 273 (BJP 226, SS 15, TDP, 14, LJP 4, OTH 14)
UPA 112


----------



## Parul

Kafi Kar Liya NaMo Ka Prachar, Ab Exams ko bhi karna hai paar. 16 May ko Milite hai yaar, Kyokoi us din ani hai Modi Sarkar. #AbKiBaarModiSarkaar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

@Nair saab whom you voted for???


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> Kafi Kar Liya NaMo Ka Prachar, Ab Exams ko bhi karna hai paar. 16 May ko Milite hai yaar, Kyokoi us din ani hai Modi Sarkar. #AbKiBaarModiSarkaar



Ab 16nth may ko hi ayegi forum pai ? 



Android said:


> @Nair saab whom you voted for???



Kaisa saval pooch raha hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Kindly spread this message. Tonite at 9:30 pm on DD News watch exclusive Walk The Talk interview of Mr. Narendra Modi. Since DD News had decided nt to publicize it. So plz spread this message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Kindly spread this message. Tonite at 9:30 pm on DD News watch exclusive Walk The Talk interview of Mr. Narendra Modi. Since DD News had decided nt to publicize it. So plz spread this message.



they will show it tomorrow 3:00 pm i think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

modi ji ke interview ka video upload hua kya youtube pe ?


----------



## AugenBlick

onu1886 said:


> Hello am a bong living in kol and very much a supporter of BJP.
> We are concerned about the country too.
> Please don't generalize about all bongs being sickular


Hi buddy.
Just joking but sikularism is big problem in Bong society


----------



## jha

Android said:


> My Mother's family is from Kolkata. I spend my summer vaccations here.


Summer vacation in Kolkata..? Winter mein shimla jaate ho...? 

Kuch to ho raha hai Bengal mein.... TMC is unusually aggressive at BJP.... While Left is not at all commenting... Looks like bjp is eating into tmc votes...



Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460451109945868288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460451405979860992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460452267301158912
> @arp2041 @jha @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe



I think chances of trs supporting bjp is very bright now. Even congress leaders do not want their party to do well in telangana.... Amazing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mamata Banerjee's party calls Narendra Modi 'butcher of Gujarat' | NDTV.com

Looks like even Didi is feeling the Modi wave. No wonder she is going all guns blazing now. Amma in TN tried to stay away from bringing Modi into the mix..but when wave started touching the shores of TN, even she couldn't stay away from having a go at Modi. Waiting for LDF & UDF in Kerala to hurl some stones now!


----------



## arp2041

@jha @GreenFoe @JanjaWeed @Sidak @DRAY @scorpionx

This is why Mamata Di having sleepless nights......................

Sleuths predict end of Didi’s Delhi plans - Hindustan Times

BTW, IIFA me bhi Abki Baar.......................... 

this time narendra modis regime say indians in tampa bay: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

arp2041 said:


> @jha @GreenFoe @JanjaWeed @Sidak @DRAY @scorpionx
> 
> This is why Mamata Di having sleepless nights......................
> 
> Sleuths predict end of Didi’s Delhi plans - Hindustan Times
> 
> BTW, IIFA me bhi Abki Baar..........................
> 
> this time narendra modis regime say indians in tampa bay: लोकसभा चुनाव 2014: आज तक



I am eagerly waiting for Didi to fall, that lady has done irreparable damage to my state and its economic future.


----------



## chhota bheem

Watch this video,its cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> Mamata Banerjee's party calls Narendra Modi 'butcher of Gujarat' | NDTV.com
> 
> Looks like even Didi is feeling the Modi wave. No wonder she is going all guns blazing now. Amma in TN tried to stay away from bringing Modi into the mix..but when wave started touching the shores of TN, even she couldn't stay away from having a go at Modi. Waiting for LDF & UDF in Kerala to hurl some stones now!


She wants to say Dalits are not HINDUS! WTF? i always consider all my friends hindus,Its these politicians like Matyawatii who wants no Uniform hindus,Were all Hindus its our birthright!


----------



## jbond197

Why there is no Amethi model

The whole Gandhi Vadra family keeps barking about Gujarat Model. Why is there no Amethi model or Rai Bareily Model to counter? All they got in hand and which they got to defend is - Robert Vadra Model!!


----------



## GreenFoe

*Narendra Modi’s interview to Doordarshan News(34 minute video)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> She wants to say Dalits are not HINDUS! WTF? i always consider all my friends hindus,Its these politicians like Matyawatii who wants no Uniform hindus,Were all Hindus its our birthright!


LoL, that is just to alienate the massive Dalit votes going to Modi. Simply because he has transcended the cast divide in UP, atleast to some extent. Oddly enough Mayawati will not succeed , as castism is almost wiped out of most hindus (except marriage).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

In want Modi to reply very aggressively to this Butcher of Gujarat remark. Raise all the incidents of communal violence happening in WB and Mamata's role in suppression of these news to protect her secular image and Hindu votes. Screw political niceties and **** secularism, throw both of these in gutter and start all out attack. If they have to use communalism to break Mamata's backbone than so be it. High Intensity war of words between Mamata and Modi can swing lots of votes in WB towards BJP like it happened in TN and Bihar and blow the cover over Mamatas false secular image and show Bengal her true identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

^^^^
Hmm Interesting..So now TMC is SP of West Bengal..


----------



## HariPrasad

ashok321 said:


> *If Lokayukta is formed in Gujarat, Modi will go to jail: Rahul:*




Pappau is working overtime to get himself rapped by modi. This Idiot wants to become PM of India. Fix this bloody fellow in rape case of 2006 and other case. We can not risk these sort of Idiots to run this country.


----------



## HariPrasad

ashok321 said:


> Congress, NCP threaten to ban Baba Ramdev in Maharashtra | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis




Unke Baap ka Raj hai jo baan karege. BABA has a great following in Maharashtra. He can easily turn few thousand votes in BJP favor in each constituency. Actually the Modi wave which we see today has a great contribution from BABA. Media do not cover him much but he has gone to each and every village and educated people on corruption in very simple language. he also told the people that had corruption not been there, what India would have been today. In campaign against congress, Modi comes second after BABA. Baba has a great role in dramatic anti congress result which we show in Bihar and Rajasthan etc. He has said that we are the disciple of Chanakya. We shall not defeat congress but erase it from the India. BABAB is on his way to make huge damage to congress. This fellow has an unbelievable potential. He has made a revolution in India in making people aware of preventing lifestyle disease and cure of disease by yoga and Ayurveda. 

To mess with BABA was the greatest mistake of congress.



jbond197 said:


> ^^^^
> Hmm Interesting..So now TMC is SP of West Bengal..




these anti national regional parties are bolt on country. They can not think of anything except the power in their respactive state. Like chanakya had destroyed small janpad to establish a huge kingdom of chandra gupta, destroy these regional parties and let NAMO rule for 20 year without any interruption. These small opportunist politicians will erase like a water bubble.Nothing is unethical in putting these crooks in their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

AugenBlick said:


> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Android @arp2041
> Massive desperation ki leher from AAP
> View attachment 26075




Congrats to Kejri and all Indians.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459918275288129538



5 seats out of TN would be a top performance. 

remember we predicted 0 from TN. Anything above 5 is 



Android said:


> Eggs thrown at Chiranjeevi after his comments on Modi



His brother has become voice of Modi in T and SA states. 

Wonder why this is man has still chosen to remain with Sonia.



JanjaWeed said:


> Mamata Banerjee's party calls Narendra Modi 'butcher of Gujarat' | NDTV.com
> 
> Looks like even Didi is feeling the Modi wave. No wonder she is going all guns blazing now. Amma in TN tried to stay away from bringing Modi into the mix..but when wave started touching the shores of TN, even she couldn't stay away from having a go at Modi. Waiting for LDF & UDF in Kerala to hurl some stones now!




2-3 seats from WB would be a tight slap on bit*** mamta's face


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460443996293058561




jagan has a financial state in NDTV and not surprised with this fake poll.

BTW, was shocked to see an opinion poll by NDTV mid way through elections.

This cong maggot pranoy roy has also done this is the past. EC should ban this channel with immediate effect.


----------



## somnath




----------



## pursuit of happiness

CorporateAffairs said:


> jagan has a financial state in NDTV and not surprised with this fake poll.
> 
> BTW, was shocked to see an opinion poll by NDTV mid way through elections.
> 
> This cong maggot pranoy roy has also done this is the past. EC should ban this channel with immediate effect.


-
what benefit congress get out of it..
poll was well inlicded to ward bjp with 272


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> *Please explain Robert Vadra model of development! - Damaad Shree! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chak de INDIA @arp2041 @Sidak @GreenFoe @jha @CorporateAffairs @kurup @wolfschanzze @AugenBlick @Star Wars @Roybot @Tridibans @Indrani @HariPrasad @Dem!god @SarthakGanguly @Indischer @jbond197
> @pursuit of happiness




Actually What BJP has reveal is just a fraction of what Vadra has. He has over 10000 vighas of land in Rajasthan only. He owes private jets. He has partnership in DLF and Unitech (To whom Telecom license was issued). When Sonia becomes forth richest politician what is the fault of Damad ji. After all he is also the member of the family.



arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460374272708329472




Yes the large heart to give 2G license @9000 crore instad of 200000 Crore and distribute coal mines at free of cost.


----------



## HariPrasad

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460391718810943488
> modi ne PTI ko interview diya




This is the greatness of this man. Only Modi can answer like this. This shows his respect for laddies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> Mamata Banerjee's party calls Narendra Modi 'butcher of Gujarat' | NDTV.com
> 
> Looks like even Didi is feeling the Modi wave. No wonder she is going all guns blazing now. Amma in TN tried to stay away from bringing Modi into the mix..but when wave started touching the shores of TN, even she couldn't stay away from having a go at Modi. Waiting for LDF & UDF in Kerala to hurl some stones now!




These idiots do not realize that abusing Modi is not the way to fight Modi wave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

Sleuths predict end of Didi’s Delhi plans
None other than the state intelligence branch of West Bengal Police – working directly under chief minister Mamata Banerjee – predicted that the Trinamool Congress would win only 18-22 seats against its target of 30 seats.

The report also predicted that a lot of voters might move from the ruling TMC to the BJP and Left camps resulting in a 2% to 3% swing. This could end the TMC boss’ plan to emerge as the third largest party in the Lok Sabha to play the kingmaker.

And the winners – in real terms – will be fringe-player BJP with four seats. While the Left parties may not lose much of its already shrunk kitty of 15 seats. The Congress also has reasons to be happy, as its primary target is to retain its six seats.

The report, compiled before the ED probe into the Saradha chit fund scam is now being revised, as it may turn out to be a game changer in the elections.

What’s more worrying for the TMC chief may be the prediction that the BJP may secure 15-16% of the total votes. The party managed a mere 6% in 2009, while it won the lone Darjeeling seat with the Gorkha Janamukti Morcha’s backing.

If the BJP’s vote-share crosses 15% and the party manages to grab power at the Centre, it may pose a serious challenge to the TMC in the 2016 assembly polls.

The report said the four BJP winners may be SS Ahluwalia (Darjeeling), Satyabrata Mukherjee (Krishnanagar), Babul Supriyo (Asansol) and Tapan Sikdar (Dum Dum).

According to the report, some of the probable losers from the TMC camp are prominent sitting MPs Sudip Bandyopadhyay (North Kolkata), Satabdi Roy (Birbhum), Tapas Pal (Krishnanagar), Kakoli Ghosh Dastidar (Barasat) and Prasun Banerjee (Howrah).

It also predicted that the TMC might have to face tough fights in the Jadavpore, Diamond Harbour and Serampore seats.

Earlier, the 23-man team that worked for three months on the current report also predicted the outcome of the 2011 assembly. It gave the Trinamool 180 to 185 seats, while the party eventually won 184 seats.

Additional director general, intelligence branch, Banibrata Basu, who heads the intelligence branch, however, refused to comment on the report submitted to the home secretary last week.

_* Hindustan Times.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

pursuit of happiness said:


> -
> what benefit congress get out of it..
> poll was well inlicded to ward bjp with 272




YCP and congress are the same. After elections, cong will align, merge ycp into its fold.

Thats Y.

BTW, NDTV has hidden agenda on showing NDA 27+ seats.

It is indirectly alerting muslims to come together aganist Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

EDIT.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

CorporateAffairs said:


> YCP and congress are the same. After elections, cong will align, merge ycp into its fold.
> 
> Thats Y.
> 
> BTW, NDTV has hidden agenda on showing NDA 27+ seats.
> 
> It is indirectly alerting muslims to come together aganist Modi.


--
sochna padega


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> Actually What BJP has reveal is just a fraction of what Vadra has. He has over 10000 vighas of land in Rajasthan only. He owes private jets. He has partnership in DLF and Unitech (To whom Telecom license was issued). When Sonia becomes forth richest politician what is the fault of Damad ji. After all he is also the member of the family. Yes the large heart to give 2G license @9000 crore instad of 200000 Crore and distribute coal mines at free of cost.



First goal, get 275. Second let the law take its own course.

Congress has a lot of skeletons in its cuboards!


----------



## Soumitra

*I am proud to be a Hindu, asserts Narendra Modi*

*NEW DELHI: BJP's PM candidate Narendra Modi on Sunday said he was proud to be a Hindu but would like to see himself as an Indian first.*

In an interview to PTI, Modi said, "I would like to see myself as an Indian first and foremost, I am a Hindu by faith and I am proud of the faith I belong to. I love my country. So you can say that I am a patriot."

Though Modi had called himself a Hindu nationalist only a few months back in a similar interview, his expression of pride in his faith is an assertion of the Sangh Parivar slogan *"Garv Se Kaho Hum Hindu Hain"* (say with pride that we are Hindus). It's a saffron theme that the Parivar traces back to Swami Vivekanand, a Hindu monk who ranks high in Modi's pantheon.

Modi, in fact, made the assertion while answering a question about his 'Hindu nationalist' statement in July last year. He has, however, maintained since that the government has only one religion — "India First". He was asked if he saw a contradiction there.

*In a recent interview to a news channel, Modi had said the government was run according to the Constitution and not by the ideology of any organization (reference to RSS). He said he would take everyone along and work for their development.*

Modi's interview with PTI has come at a time when polling on 349 seats are over with 194, including Varanasi, still to go.

*Sharpening his attack on Congress, Modi said the party was "hiding in the bunker of secularism" as it had failed on all parameters of governance.* Modi said Congress was fighting for its survival with even a 100-seat mark in the new Lok Sabha appearing "an uphill task for it".

Modi's secularism barb was in reaction to Congress president Sonia Gandhi's accusation that his election campaign was a "dangerous combination of religious fanaticism, power and money". "Its last hope is to somehow cross the 100-seat mark which now appears an uphill task for it," Modi told PTI.

*Responding to Sonia's dig that he was promising to make India a paradise, he said, "I have never claimed that I will make India a paradise and that I have solutions to all problems. I am sure even people do not expect this from me." People of India were not looking forward to miracles but "they certainly deserve a stable, decisive and sensitive government," he said.*

Asked about recent attacks on him by Priyanka Gandhi who had accused him of humiliating her family and husband Robert Vadra, the BJP leader said as a daughter and sister she had the right to campaign for her mother and her brother.* "It is natural that a daughter would like to defend her mother. A sister would like to defend her brother. I do not have any problems with that," Modi said.*

Modi reiterated that the issue of Vadra's land deals would not be treated with a sense of vendetta and witch-hunt that he had been subjected to by the Congress in the past 10 years. He said that law would take its own course.

I am proud to be a Hindu, asserts Narendra Modi - The Times of India


----------



## HariPrasad

Soumitra said:


> *I am proud to be a Hindu, asserts Narendra Modi*
> 
> *NEW DELHI: BJP's PM candidate Narendra Modi on Sunday said he was proud to be a Hindu but would like to see himself as an Indian first.*
> 
> In an interview to PTI, Modi said, "I would like to see myself as an Indian first and foremost, I am a Hindu by faith and I am proud of the faith I belong to. I love my country. So you can say that I am a patriot."
> 
> Though Modi had called himself a Hindu nationalist only a few months back in a similar interview, his expression of pride in his faith is an assertion of the Sangh Parivar slogan *"Garv Se Kaho Hum Hindu Hain"* (say with pride that we are Hindus). It's a saffron theme that the Parivar traces back to Swami Vivekanand, a Hindu monk who ranks high in Modi's pantheon.
> 
> Modi, in fact, made the assertion while answering a question about his 'Hindu nationalist' statement in July last year. He has, however, maintained since that the government has only one religion — "India First". He was asked if he saw a contradiction there.
> 
> *In a recent interview to a news channel, Modi had said the government was run according to the Constitution and not by the ideology of any organization (reference to RSS). He said he would take everyone along and work for their development.*
> 
> Modi's interview with PTI has come at a time when polling on 349 seats are over with 194, including Varanasi, still to go.
> 
> *Sharpening his attack on Congress, Modi said the party was "hiding in the bunker of secularism" as it had failed on all parameters of governance.* Modi said Congress was fighting for its survival with even a 100-seat mark in the new Lok Sabha appearing "an uphill task for it".
> 
> Modi's secularism barb was in reaction to Congress president Sonia Gandhi's accusation that his election campaign was a "dangerous combination of religious fanaticism, power and money". "Its last hope is to somehow cross the 100-seat mark which now appears an uphill task for it," Modi told PTI.
> 
> *Responding to Sonia's dig that he was promising to make India a paradise, he said, "I have never claimed that I will make India a paradise and that I have solutions to all problems. I am sure even people do not expect this from me." People of India were not looking forward to miracles but "they certainly deserve a stable, decisive and sensitive government," he said.*
> 
> Asked about recent attacks on him by Priyanka Gandhi who had accused him of humiliating her family and husband Robert Vadra, the BJP leader said as a daughter and sister she had the right to campaign for her mother and her brother.* "It is natural that a daughter would like to defend her mother. A sister would like to defend her brother. I do not have any problems with that," Modi said.*
> 
> Modi reiterated that the issue of Vadra's land deals would not be treated with a sense of vendetta and witch-hunt that he had been subjected to by the Congress in the past 10 years. He said that law would take its own course.
> 
> I am proud to be a Hindu, asserts Narendra Modi - The Times of India




Actually we show such kind of statement very rare as Muslims reacts adversely to such statement but we hindus do not react positively. On the contrary some pseudo secular hindus will react like communal muslims. We should defend and support Modi so that more and more Hindus may respond like that.


----------



## arp2041

@GreenFoe @jbond197 Patil sahab has come up with new report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460659415255756800

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## drunken-monke

JanjaWeed said:


> think so.. & that other tweet about Kujli's wife joining BJP is quite funny though! I bet Kejriwal will blame Modi, Ambani & Adani for that too...


He will blame then for his children as well.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Come May 16, Bangladeshi immigrants must pack up: Narendra Modi

 

Serampore, Bengal: Narendra Modi has said that "Bangladeshis" will be deported if he comes to power, in his sharpest comments yet on illegal immigrants. They have been given the red carpet welcome by politicians just for votes, he said at a rally on Sunday. 

"You can write it down. After May 16, these Bangladeshis better be prepared with their bags packed," Modi said in Serampore in West Bengal, which shares a porous border with Bangladesh. http://www.ndtv.com/elections

Targeting the state's Trinamool Congress government, Mr Modi said, "You are spreading the red carpet for vote bank politics. If people come from Bihar, they are outsiders to you. It people come from Odisha, they are outsiders to you. But if some Bangladeshi comes, your face seems to shine. This country cannot run like this. We won't allow you to destroy the country for the sake of your vote bank politics."

In February, Mr Modi's comments appearing to draw a distinction between Hindu and Muslim migrants had triggered a row. 

"We have a responsibility toward Hindus who are harassed and suffer in other countries. Where will they go? India is the only place for them. Our government cannot continue to harass them. We will have to accommodate them here," he said. His party's manifesto also controversially mentions that India is a natural home for persecuted Hindus.

Some reports suggest that there are about 20 million Bangladeshi immigrants in India at present, but there are no reliable figures. Many of them have reportedly been able to snag voting IDs, ration cards and other documents for legitimacy, allegedly in return for votes. The BJP calls them a drain on the nation's income and resources.

Deporting illegal Bangladeshi immigrants has always been a part of the BJP's agenda, but Mr Modi's sharp comments indicate it could move beyond rhetoric if the party comes to power after the national election.

Recently, BJP president Rajnath Singh said if the BJP came to power, it would investigate "how so many people of a particular community could enter the country illegally and settle down."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

Tamil Nadu lost brave son: Jayalalithaa to major’s wife - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

My respect for Amma increased a bit, you guys know if Major was from UP or Bihar, those sobs Mulayam and Nitish wouldn't have had the guts to say something like that. Its heros like these who deserve the honor of being called son/daughter of the state, not some some alleged suicide bomber and terrorist killed in encounter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

@jha bhai Bihar Me to sab modi modi kar rahe he ... Logo ki bat su ke to lagta he bjp30+ ayenga ..


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460721605262315521


desert warrior said:


>




Ajkal sab mere IDEAS chura le rhey hai.................... 

@Sidak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

In Pictures: When Rahul Gandhi challenged Narendra Modi to a cricket match | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460721605262315521
> 
> 
> 
> Ajkal sab mere IDEAS chura le rhey hai....................
> 
> @Sidak




Still 3 phases of polling to go. Plz advice, how many more left and how many more for BJP/NDA?


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> @jha bhai Bihar Me to sab modi modi kar rahe he ... Logo ki bat su ke to lagta he bjp30+ ayenga ..



Nope.... Bjp is expecting around 22....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Android said:


> In Pictures: When Rahul Gandhi challenged Narendra Modi to a cricket match | The UnReal Times


418... 419... 420 was awesome


----------



## Jason bourne

Hahahahahaha rahul ka comedy show saru ...

Rahul : agar aap ka naam Ramesh ho mahesh ho to aapko kuch nahi agar apka naam advani hoto sab kuch milenga ....hahaha gadhe advani surname he   isko koi bandh kao yar


----------



## Android

Interviewer to Rahul
Interviewer: Sir aapko log seriously kyo nahi lete???
Rahul: Meri jitni lete hai utni seriously aur kisiki nahi lete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Android said:


> Interviewer to Rahul
> Interviewer: Sir aapko log seriously kyo nahi lete???
> Rahul: Meri jitni lete hai utni aur seriously kisiki nahi lete.


--


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> Come May 16, Bangladeshi immigrants must pack up: Narendra Modi
> 
> 
> 
> Serampore, Bengal: Narendra Modi has said that "Bangladeshis" will be deported if he comes to power, in his sharpest comments yet on illegal immigrants. They have been given the red carpet welcome by politicians just for votes, he said at a rally on Sunday.
> 
> "You can write it down. After May 16, these Bangladeshis better be prepared with their bags packed," Modi said in Serampore in West Bengal, which shares a porous border with Bangladesh.
> 
> Targeting the state's Trinamool Congress government, Mr Modi said, "You are spreading the red carpet for vote bank politics. If people come from Bihar, they are outsiders to you. It people come from Odisha, they are outsiders to you. But if some Bangladeshi comes, your face seems to shine. This country cannot run like this. We won't allow you to destroy the country for the sake of your vote bank politics."
> 
> In February, Mr Modi's comments appearing to draw a distinction between Hindu and Muslim migrants had triggered a row.
> 
> "We have a responsibility toward Hindus who are harassed and suffer in other countries. Where will they go? India is the only place for them. Our government cannot continue to harass them. We will have to accommodate them here," he said. His party's manifesto also controversially mentions that India is a natural home for persecuted Hindus.
> 
> Some reports suggest that there are about 20 million Bangladeshi immigrants in India at present, but there are no reliable figures. Many of them have reportedly been able to snag voting IDs, ration cards and other documents for legitimacy, allegedly in return for votes. The BJP calls them a drain on the nation's income and resources.
> 
> Deporting illegal Bangladeshi immigrants has always been a part of the BJP's agenda, but Mr Modi's sharp comments indicate it could move beyond rhetoric if the party comes to power after the national election.
> 
> Recently, BJP president Rajnath Singh said if the BJP came to power, it would investigate "how so many people of a particular community could enter the country illegally and settle down."



Sounds like Modi successfully managed to get under Didi's skin... TMC is going all guns blazing & now Modi is the topic in West Bengal! This is going to leave an impact & will allow BJP to play politics of significance in that part of India too


----------



## RPK

Everybody votes Rich & Poor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pursuit of happiness

RPK said:


> Everybody votes Rich & Poor


-
to all banglorian .. example for you...
respect to Sir..


----------



## jbond197

*Saffron Dalits and the swing of 24th April *

24th April polling was possibly the toughest phase till now for the BJP this election season as they were facing pockets of resistance in all the key states. In Uttar Pradesh, after having over-performed in western-UP, moving towards central Uttar Pradesh in this phase where SP had its strongholds and pocket boroughs, BJP faced a critical test for the Modi wave. In Bihar, Seemachal was always going to be the tough phase because of four factors –

1) The internal dynamics of the party due to some ego clashes of local leadership and the usual ticket distribution shenanigans

2) Localized anti-incumbency against MPs from Seemanchal due to various factors

3) High percentage of Muslim concentration in this pocket giving the opposition parties an advantage, especially in a situation where the Muslim vote got consolidated behind one player, the Congress-RJD alliance

4) The perceived revival of the MY (Muslim-Yadav) combination which had possibly created some excitement in the secular-media complex

In Maharashtra, the Mumbai belt was always going to be the toughest because of the MNS-SS dynamics and the fact that Congress was now deeply entrenched here. Elsewhere in Tamil Nadu, BJP had for the first time created a 6 party alliance that was almost impossible to pull off but had created a third alternative to the two Dravidian options. The Odisha performance of the BJP needed to be replicated in newer geographies like TN to continue the momentum.

*The neo-Dalit vote of 2014?*

The ability of a wave to overcome obstacles and spread out into unforeseen territories is what redefines its strength. If ever there was any doubt about this being a wave election, then 24th of April seemed to have answered that question emphatically! When it met with resistance, the Modi wave twisted itself and moved into the Dalit territory on 24th of April to continue its march towards Dilli. Looks like this was a carefully calibrated plan on the part of the BJP-Sangh think-tank to up the ante among the Dalits, especially over the last couple of weeks, sensing the need for reinforcement.


Sangh cadre in association with certain Dalit outfits have been distributing colour pamphlets and booklets all over UP and Bihar with the imagery of top BJP leadership along with Ambedkar which has made great symbolism
Sangh workers are spending considerable time educating Dalits about how Ambedkar was betrayed by Congress in Maharashtra during elections and how he joined the Rajya Sabha from Bengal through the efforts of Shyama Prasad Mukherjee which has created a sense of historic relationship among a section of Dalits
The joining of forces with Paswan’s LJP and Udit Raj has provided a big boost to BJP’s efforts in the heartland to woo Dalit voters, while RPI has also added that crucial vote-pocket in Maharashtra, especially in this crucial phase
Modi himself being a backward and his agenda of development politics seems to have created a positive vibe among the Dalit voters who saw BJP as essentially a Brahmin-Baniya party in the heartland
Some amount of polarization along the Hindu-Muslim fault-lines due to the western/Muzaffarnagar effect in UP and due to open clarion call by Mullahs Maulvis and even Muslim leadership of Seemanchal in Bihar seems to have percolated to the Dalit sections of the society too
In the Kannauj-Etawah-Farrukhabad belt, Dalits look at SP as their main enemy and usually consolidate against Mulayam’s party, so possibly this time sensing that BJP is in the best position to defeat Mulayam, a large section of Dalits voted for the saffron outfit
BSP’s lackluster performance in Western-UP and Mayawati losing the perception battle as a PM contender has dampened the spirits of Dalit workers who are probably shifting towards BJP as a logical choice in UP
*Uttar Pradesh*

Our sample size was 1334 spread across 12 assembly segments of 6 parliamentary seats out of the 12 that went to polls on 24th. We not only took adequate care to give representation to all the sections of the society along caste-religion lines but also ensured that the urban-rural divide is addressed suitably by choosing the swing polling booths after analyzing the electoral rolls.







Since this was a phase that was almost a direct fight between BJP and SP, the vote polarization too was sharper than the previous phases
Unlike the previous phases, Brahmin vote was almost totally favouring BJP here and BSP seems to have not found much traction despite a spirited campaign to woo this segment which had once stood behind Maya
Yadavs who were till now voting for the BJP in sufficiently large numbers due to the OBC pitch by Modi seem to have consolidated behind Mulayam in this important SP bastion
What is interesting is that a large enough section of Kurmis too seem to have chosen the SP over the BJP due to factors like Usha Verma, which may have some impact over key contests
Unlike previous phases, Muslim votes are more-or-less consolidated behind SP
The bottom line of this phase in Uttar Pradesh was that SP was more-or-less holding on to its core MY (Muslim-Yadav) vote along with important subsections of the OBC votes like Kurmis, while BJP was getting the lion’s share of anti-Mulayam votes. The two x factors that may help BJP here in 2014 are almost total consolidation of upper caste votes and a significant chunk of Dalit votes which may potentially tilt the balance in BJP’s favour. For instance in seats like Kannauj, Firozabad and Hardoi, where SP had strong contenders like Dimple Yadav (CM Akhilesh’s wife) and Usha Verma, this united anti-Mulayam votes may produce some big surprises.

In Farrukhabad, where external affairs minister Salman Khurshid is contesting, surprisingly good performance by SP has made it very difficult to project an outcome. Mukesh Rajput of BJP may not have got full support from the local unit as he was seen as an out and out Kalyan Singh man. This is a seat that is witnessing an almost 4 cornered contest where Khurshid may probably end up either 3rd or 4th. Etawah is another interesting seat that is seeing a saffron revival. Mathura will probably produce a stunner as Jayant Chaudhary is trailing behind Hema Malini.









It must be remembered that whenever there has been high voter-turnout in this belt BJP has done extremely well. For instance, in 1998 when the Vajpayee wave swept this region with BJP winning 8 seats here, the voter turnout here was 56%, whereas in 2009 when SP won 6 out of 12 seats, turnout was an abysmal 47%. This time the historic turnout of 24th April, the highest ever in independent India, may spell doom to SP once again – seats like Firozabad, Kannauj, Fatehpur Sikri and Mathura have seen more than 60% voting this time. Higher voter turnout puts the whole MY combination of Mulayam at a disadvantage as non-Muslim-Yadav voters tend to out vote the Samajwadis.

*Bihar*

The one clear statistic that tells the story of Bihar is that Muslims aren’t voting for BJP/NDA any more, unlike the first two phases when BJP got a significant 18 to 22% vote share. In this phase Muslim vote polarization was very strong indeed. What this means is that RJD-Congress alliance is giving a big fight to NDA as Lalu still has sway on a significant number of Yadav votes. Will this fight back of Lalu and Congress be limited to this phase or will we see it fizzling out by Wednesday will tell us how many seats BJP will end up winning eventually in Bihar.






The one silver lining that BJP has in Bihar is that JDU is not completely missing in action, which has made the contest 3 cornered in at least some pockets. As a result of Nitish Kumar’s fight, BJP may benefit in an otherwise polarized atmosphere with high Muslim vote concentration in this region. On the morning of 24th as the voting process began, RJD-Congress looked like taking big leads everywhere, what made a big difference to the BJP is the Dalit vote. From our own raw data, out of 252 Dalits sampled on 24th from a total sample size of 1563 (16% representation to Dalits), a huge 121 of them have voted for BJP-NDA. That is a jaw dropping 48% of Dalit votes for BJP in raw data terms. Even at the height of RJB movement such a large number of Dalits are unlikely to have voted for BJP anywhere in the heartland, let alone Bihar. Although JDU is still getting significant numbers of Maha Dalit votes, this almost 50% backing to BJP+ will likely create tectonic shifts in heartland politics going forward. The reason for this could be two fold; 1) Dalits are weary of Yadavs and still fear the return of the Yadav jungle-raj of Lalu and 2) Paswan’s joining of NDA has made it that much more easier for an average Dalit voter to justify his/her saffronization.









*Maharashtra*

Among the 6 seats of Mumbai, BJP-SS seems to be ahead in 5 – 4 of them substantially and 1 (Mumbai South) with a lower margin as Deora was actually leading in the morning but seems to have lost the race by late afternoon. All over Mumbai, Muslim consolidation is almost near 100% behind Congress-NCP, but what is important is the division of Brahmin-Marathi votes that had happened in 2009 to give the UPA a clean-sweep. This time, MNS is not contesting against the BJP and even where it has put up candidates, it doesn’t seem to have the same traction as last time.




Probably the biggest x factor of 2014 Mumbai is RPI, which is shifting a huge Dalit dimension to the BJP-SS alliance in Mumbai. This small section of addendum votes will make the difference between winning and losing in the end, so much so that in the case of Mumbai at least, Athawale is a bigger asset to NDA than probably Modi himself. This Maratha Manus-Dalit combo has the capacity to sink Congress and Pawar not just in 2014 but for a long time to come if it can be sustained. Also, RPI probably has brought to the table a set of votes that give a respite to the saffron alliance from the MNS onslaught by compensating for lost votes. Although voter deletion per se is not an issue that should have any impact on our data as sampling is done on the day of voting among the voters who have already voted, yet one important aspect that cannot be understated is that Dalit voters could have easily covered any potential losses if the selective deleting rumours of BJP-SS are true.

Overall in other parts of Maharashtra, the BJP+ juggernaut continues to make waves and this could be a historic election for the saffron alliance as it may potentially bring the highest tally ever. This is an election wherein Maharashtra is undergoing a major change possibly for the first time after independence, for even those pockets that certain local chieftains controlled in every election are under attack. If in the previous phase we saw Sangli and the sugar belt being saffronized, this time it is the turn of 9 time MP Manikrao Gavit who is facing the battle of his life against a 26 year old Heena Gavit, the daughter of recently sacked education minister, Vijay Kumar Gavit of NCP. Nandurbar is really witnessing a tight race and as per our numbers on polling day BJP is actually ahead here!


Apart from Nadurbar, in the Dhule-Jalgaon belt, NDA is virtually sweeping the polls, whereas even in Aurangabad region it is doing exceedingly well. A serious contest is only seen in the region surrounding Mumbai and Palghar. In all, this could well be the election that changes the course of Maharashtrian politics forever. A positive swing of 6% can be huge in parliamentary elections helping the NDA sweep Mumbai and this part of Maharashtra. What has aided the swing seems to be mostly the lackluster performance of MNS and some anti-incumbency against Congress led governments of both the state and the centre.









*Overall Projections for 24 April*
*



*

@arp2041 @jha and others..

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Proud Hindu

Mumbai BJP cadres to campaign for Narendra Modi, Rajnath Singh, Smriti Irani in UP

MUMBAI: With the conclusion of three-phase elections in Maharashtra on Thursday, BJP has now focused its attention on Varanasi on Uttar Pradesh where a high-stake battle is on between the party's PM nominee Narendra Modi and AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal.

Around 250 workers of BJP from Mumbai would be leaving forthe holy city tomorrow to campaign for Modi.

"Around 200-250 party cadres--mostly north Indians- will leave tomorrow for Varanasi. We will campaign for Modiji there. The campaigning will be done in Varanasi, besides in neighbouring areas," said vice-president of the state party unit J P Thakur.

The BJP cadres will also campaign in Purvanchal region of Mirzapur, Jaunpur, Gazipur, Azamgarh, Gorakhpur, Chandauli and Rohidas Nagar, he said.

Another party functionary said the party workers would also campaign for the party's candidate from Amethi Smriti Irani and party chief Rajnath Singh who is in fray in Lucknow.







aravakurichi came to vote wearing his wife nighty - पत्नी की नाइटी पहनकर पहुंचा वोट देने - Amar Ujala


----------



## kurup

Android said:


> @Nair saab whom you voted for???



He is working abroad ...... so no vote .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Proud Hindu said:


> aravakurichi came to vote wearing his wife nighty - पत्नी की नाइटी पहनकर पहुंचा वोट देने - Amar Ujala




What da faq ....


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460678809167994880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Proud Hindu said:


> aravakurichi came to vote wearing his wife nighty - पत्नी की नाइटी पहनकर पहुंचा वोट देने - Amar Ujala
> Last edited: 40 minutes ago


----------



## pursuit of happiness

chak de INDIA said:


>


--
dikhave mat jaoo..
appni akal aajmavo..
atleast he wore somthing that imp
nahi to
pant shirt trousars pehenke bhi vote nahi karte..
--


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


>




MORNING & in wife's nighty.......wondering what WOOD have happened


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> MORNING & in wife's nighty.......wondering what WOOD have happened


--
think.. even then he came .. a nationalist guy..
knows his priority


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> MORNING & in wife's nighty.......wondering what WOOD have happened



After that his wife will come and vote in a lungi ...... that's what happened ....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

kurup said:


> After that his wife will come and vote in a lungi ...... that's what happened ....


--
lungi dance..


----------



## kurup

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> lungi dance..



on a bed ... in the morning ....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

April fool coming so more jokes like this 
Akhilesh Yadav defends Robert Vadra, calls Modi a 'model of dividing India' - The Times of India
*Akhilesh Yadav defends Robert Vadra, calls Modi a 'model of dividing India'*



kurup said:


> on a bed ... in the morning ....


--
dance interrupted as dancer is voting. will resume soon..
rukavat ke khed hai


----------



## Tridibans

Just some feedback from my friends and family in WB.....
The utter garbage being spewed by TMC leaders at Modi since yesterday confirms the prediction/ analysis done by many political pundits locally:

1) BJP is confident of attaining majority (272) without these fringe players (JDU/TMC/AIADMK) because of the tremendous BJP wave seen in the polls till now (BJP internal surveys indicate they are well within range to touch 272 along with the pre-poll alliance partners). As a result, BJP is going all out against these regional parties.

2) Most importantly, BJP is thinking long term in West Bengal. With the ever diminishing CPI/M space in Bengal, TMC was flourishing unchallenged till now. BJP has cleverly devised a strategy to establish itself as a third alternative. As it is, with just 6% vote share, BJP was almost nonexistent till now. So, they have nothing to lose but everything to gain by attacking Mamata.

3) BJP was anyways not going to get the minority votes/ illegal BD votebanks/ diehard Marxists and Trinamool supporters. What it is trying to do is eat into the anti- Mamata votes which will now be divided among left and BJP. Congress being a Maldah/ N. Bengal party (always like that) and the ever diminishing left-front, BJP can only rise from here.

4) Whatever be the outcome (Still many believe BJP can cause upsets atleast in 4 seats... Asansol, Darjeeling, DumDum and Serampore), in the next 5-7 years, BJP will be a major player in W.B

5) TMC has realised that it has poked the sleeping tiger and now there is no going back

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## wolfschanzze

Voting day tomorrow in Telangana.Dry day starts from today till wednesday


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Tridibans said:


> Just some feedback from my friends and family in WB.....
> The utter garbage being spewed by TMC leaders at Modi since yesterday confirms the prediction/ analysis done by many political pundits locally:
> 
> 1) BJP is confident of attaining majority (272) without these fringe players (JDU/TMC/AIADMK) because of the tremendous BJP wave seen in the polls till now (BJP internal surveys indicate they are well within range to touch 272 along with the pre-poll alliance partners). As a result, BJP is going all out against these regional parties.
> 
> 2) Most importantly, BJP is thinking long term in West Bengal. With the ever diminishing CPI/M space in Bengal, TMC was flourishing unchallenged till now. BJP has cleverly devised a strategy to establish itself as a third alternative. As it is, with just 6% vote share, BJP was almost nonexistent till now. So, they have nothing to lose but everything to gain by attacking Mamata.
> 
> 3) BJP was anyways not going to get the minority votes/ illegal BD votebanks/ diehard Marxists and Trinamool supporters. What it is trying to do is eat into the anti- Mamata votes which will now be divided among left and BJP. Congress being a Maldah/ N. Bengal party (always like that) and the ever diminishing left-front, BJP can only rise from here.
> 
> 4) Whatever be the outcome (Still many believe BJP can cause upsets atleast in 4 seats... Asansol, Darjeeling, DumDum and Serampore), in the next 5-7 years, BJP will be a major player in W.B
> 
> 5) TMC has realised that it has poked the sleeping tiger and now there is no going back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

pursuit of happiness said:


> View attachment 26257
> View attachment 26258
> View attachment 26257
> View attachment 26259
> View attachment 26258
> View attachment 26257



WTH I am feeling hungry now


----------



## GreenFoe

*Saffron Dalits and the swing of 24th April *
Posted : 6:23 am, April 28, 2014 by admin




24th April polling was possibly the toughest phase till now for the BJP this election season as they were facing pockets of resistance in all the key states. In Uttar Pradesh, after having over-performed in western-UP, moving towards central Uttar Pradesh in this phase where SP had its strongholds and pocket boroughs, BJP faced a critical test for the Modi wave. In Bihar, Seemachal was always going to be the tough phase because of four factors –

1) The internal dynamics of the party due to some ego clashes of local leadership and the usual ticket distribution shenanigans

2) Localized anti-incumbency against MPs from Seemanchal due to various factors

3) High percentage of Muslim concentration in this pocket giving the opposition parties an advantage, especially in a situation where the Muslim vote got consolidated behind one player, the Congress-RJD alliance

4) The perceived revival of the MY (Muslim-Yadav) combination which had possibly created some excitement in the secular-media complex

In Maharashtra, the Mumbai belt was always going to be the toughest because of the MNS-SS dynamics and the fact that Congress was now deeply entrenched here. Elsewhere in Tamil Nadu, BJP had for the first time created a 6 party alliance that was almost impossible to pull off but had created a third alternative to the two Dravidian options. The Odisha performance of the BJP needed to be replicated in newer geographies like TN to continue the momentum.

*The neo-Dalit vote of 2014?*

The ability of a wave to overcome obstacles and spread out into unforeseen territories is what redefines its strength. If ever there was any doubt about this being a wave election, then 24th of April seemed to have answered that question emphatically! When it met with resistance, the Modi wave twisted itself and moved into the Dalit territory on 24th of April to continue its march towards Dilli. Looks like this was a carefully calibrated plan on the part of the BJP-Sangh think-tank to up the ante among the Dalits, especially over the last couple of weeks, sensing the need for reinforcement.


Sangh cadre in association with certain Dalit outfits have been distributing colour pamphlets and booklets all over UP and Bihar with the imagery of top BJP leadership along with Ambedkar which has made great symbolism
Sangh workers are spending considerable time educating Dalits about how Ambedkar was betrayed by Congress in Maharashtra during elections and how he joined the Rajya Sabha from Bengal through the efforts of Shyama Prasad Mukherjee which has created a sense of historic relationship among a section of Dalits
The joining of forces with Paswan’s LJP and Udit Raj has provided a big boost to BJP’s efforts in the heartland to woo Dalit voters, while RPI has also added that crucial vote-pocket in Maharashtra, especially in this crucial phase
Modi himself being a backward and his agenda of development politics seems to have created a positive vibe among the Dalit voters who saw BJP as essentially a Brahmin-Baniya party in the heartland
Some amount of polarization along the Hindu-Muslim fault-lines due to the western/Muzaffarnagar effect in UP and due to open clarion call by Mullahs Maulvis and even Muslim leadership of Seemanchal in Bihar seems to have percolated to the Dalit sections of the society too
In the Kannauj-Etawah-Farrukhabad belt, Dalits look at SP as their main enemy and usually consolidate against Mulayam’s party, so possibly this time sensing that BJP is in the best position to defeat Mulayam, a large section of Dalits voted for the saffron outfit
BSP’s lackluster performance in Western-UP and Mayawati losing the perception battle as a PM contender has dampened the spirits of Dalit workers who are probably shifting towards BJP as a logical choice in UP
*Uttar Pradesh*

Our sample size was 1334 spread across 12 assembly segments of 6 parliamentary seats out of the 12 that went to polls on 24th. We not only took adequate care to give representation to all the sections of the society along caste-religion lines but also ensured that the urban-rural divide is addressed suitably by choosing the swing polling booths after analyzing the electoral rolls.






Since this was a phase that was almost a direct fight between BJP and SP, the vote polarization too was sharper than the previous phases
Unlike the previous phases, Brahmin vote was almost totally favouring BJP here and BSP seems to have not found much traction despite a spirited campaign to woo this segment which had once stood behind Maya
Yadavs who were till now voting for the BJP in sufficiently large numbers due to the OBC pitch by Modi seem to have consolidated behind Mulayam in this important SP bastion
What is interesting is that a large enough section of Kurmis too seem to have chosen the SP over the BJP due to factors like Usha Verma, which may have some impact over key contests
Unlike previous phases, Muslim votes are more-or-less consolidated behind SP
The bottom line of this phase in Uttar Pradesh was that SP was more-or-less holding on to its core MY (Muslim-Yadav) vote along with important subsections of the OBC votes like Kurmis, while BJP was getting the lion’s share of anti-Mulayam votes. The two x factors that may help BJP here in 2014 are almost total consolidation of upper caste votes and a significant chunk of Dalit votes which may potentially tilt the balance in BJP’s favour. For instance in seats like Kannauj, Firozabad and Hardoi, where SP had strong contenders like Dimple Yadav (CM Akhilesh’s wife) and Usha Verma, this united anti-Mulayam votes may produce some big surprises.

In Farrukhabad, where external affairs minister Salman Khurshid is contesting, surprisingly good performance by SP has made it very difficult to project an outcome. Mukesh Rajput of BJP may not have got full support from the local unit as he was seen as an out and out Kalyan Singh man. This is a seat that is witnessing an almost 4 cornered contest where Khurshid may probably end up either 3rd or 4th. Etawah is another interesting seat that is seeing a saffron revival. Mathura will probably produce a stunner as Jayant Chaudhary is trailing behind Hema Malini.









It must be remembered that whenever there has been high voter-turnout in this belt BJP has done extremely well. For instance, in 1998 when the Vajpayee wave swept this region with BJP winning 8 seats here, the voter turnout here was 56%, whereas in 2009 when SP won 6 out of 12 seats, turnout was an abysmal 47%. This time the historic turnout of 24th April, the highest ever in independent India, may spell doom to SP once again – seats like Firozabad, Kannauj, Fatehpur Sikri and Mathura have seen more than 60% voting this time. Higher voter turnout puts the whole MY combination of Mulayam at a disadvantage as non-Muslim-Yadav voters tend to out vote the Samajwadis.

*Bihar*

The one clear statistic that tells the story of Bihar is that Muslims aren’t voting for BJP/NDA any more, unlike the first two phases when BJP got a significant 18 to 22% vote share. In this phase Muslim vote polarization was very strong indeed. What this means is that RJD-Congress alliance is giving a big fight to NDA as Lalu still has sway on a significant number of Yadav votes. Will this fight back of Lalu and Congress be limited to this phase or will we see it fizzling out by Wednesday will tell us how many seats BJP will end up winning eventually in Bihar.





The one silver lining that BJP has in Bihar is that JDU is not completely missing in action, which has made the contest 3 cornered in at least some pockets. As a result of Nitish Kumar’s fight, BJP may benefit in an otherwise polarized atmosphere with high Muslim vote concentration in this region. On the morning of 24th as the voting process began, RJD-Congress looked like taking big leads everywhere, what made a big difference to the BJP is the Dalit vote. From our own raw data, out of 252 Dalits sampled on 24th from a total sample size of 1563 (16% representation to Dalits), a huge 121 of them have voted for BJP-NDA. That is a jaw dropping 48% of Dalit votes for BJP in raw data terms. Even at the height of RJB movement such a large number of Dalits are unlikely to have voted for BJP anywhere in the heartland, let alone Bihar. Although JDU is still getting significant numbers of Maha Dalit votes, this almost 50% backing to BJP+ will likely create tectonic shifts in heartland politics going forward. The reason for this could be two fold; 1) Dalits are weary of Yadavs and still fear the return of the Yadav jungle-raj of Lalu and 2) Paswan’s joining of NDA has made it that much more easier for an average Dalit voter to justify his/her saffronization.


----------



## arp2041

@Prometheus wanna bet..........Punjab me bhi SAD-BJP sabsey Badal banegey........oops, I mean sabsey Bada DAL banege


----------



## GreenFoe

*Maharashtra*

Among the 6 seats of Mumbai, BJP-SS seems to be ahead in 5 – 4 of them substantially and 1 (Mumbai South) with a lower margin as Deora was actually leading in the morning but seems to have lost the race by late afternoon. All over Mumbai, Muslim consolidation is almost near 100% behind Congress-NCP, but what is important is the division of Brahmin-Marathi votes that had happened in 2009 to give the UPA a clean-sweep. This time, MNS is not contesting against the BJP and even where it has put up candidates, it doesn’t seem to have the same traction as last time.





Probably the biggest x factor of 2014 Mumbai is RPI, which is shifting a huge Dalit dimension to the BJP-SS alliance in Mumbai. This small section of addendum votes will make the difference between winning and losing in the end, so much so that in the case of Mumbai at least, Athawale is a bigger asset to NDA than probably Modi himself. This Maratha Manus-Dalit combo has the capacity to sink Congress and Pawar not just in 2014 but for a long time to come if it can be sustained. Also, RPI probably has brought to the table a set of votes that give a respite to the saffron alliance from the MNS onslaught by compensating for lost votes. Although voter deletion per se is not an issue that should have any impact on our data as sampling is done on the day of voting among the voters who have already voted, yet one important aspect that cannot be understated is that Dalit voters could have easily covered any potential losses if the selective deleting rumours of BJP-SS are true.

Overall in other parts of Maharashtra, the BJP+ juggernaut continues to make waves and this could be a historic election for the saffron alliance as it may potentially bring the highest tally ever. This is an election wherein Maharashtra is undergoing a major change possibly for the first time after independence, for even those pockets that certain local chieftains controlled in every election are under attack. If in the previous phase we saw Sangli and the sugar belt being saffronized, this time it is the turn of 9 time MP Manikrao Gavit who is facing the battle of his life against a 26 year old Heena Gavit, the daughter of recently sacked education minister, Vijay Kumar Gavit of NCP. Nandurbar is really witnessing a tight race and as per our numbers on polling day BJP is actually ahead here!





Apart from Nadurbar, in the Dhule-Jalgaon belt, NDA is virtually sweeping the polls, whereas even in Aurangabad region it is doing exceedingly well. A serious contest is only seen in the region surrounding Mumbai and Palghar. In all, this could well be the election that changes the course of Maharashtrian politics forever. A positive swing of 6% can be huge in parliamentary elections helping the NDA sweep Mumbai and this part of Maharashtra. What has aided the swing seems to be mostly the lackluster performance of MNS and some anti-incumbency against Congress led governments of both the state and the centre.









*Overall Projections for 24 April*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Tridibans said:


> WTH I am feeling hungry now


-- wait till 16 may .. party 
sorry cant help you gave very good news.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460787908702502913


----------



## GreenFoe



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

A hilarious take on American Media and their coverage of Indian Election.

And dont miss the commentary on Arnab show at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

GreenFoe said:


> View attachment 26261



at this rate they'll easily cross 272 my prediction is around 290 with BJP alone 230+.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Android said:


> at this rate they'll easily cross 272 my prediction is around 290 with BJP alone 230+.


Yes hope NDA doesnt loose momentum with stupid remarks :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> A hilarious take on American Media and their coverage of Indian Election.
> 
> And dont miss the commentary on Arnab show at the end.




Lol...HIllarious 



GreenFoe said:


> Yes hope NDA doesnt loose momentum with stupid remarks :|



There was no remark , it was something taken out of context by the congy Media


----------



## GreenFoe

Star Wars said:


> Lol...HIllarious
> 
> 
> 
> There was no remark , it was something taken out of context by the congy Media


Yes but that will happen ,you shouldn't give them the slightest excuse


----------



## arp2041

The MESSAGE is SPREADING WORLDWIDE!!!!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460783272264728576

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460799797285224449

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460798857337524224
@jha do you think that now he is EXAGGERATING things to increase his subscription??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

One thing is sure, the amount of Personal attack from every quarters on Modi does indeed means there is a Modi wave, how strong it is can only be known after 16th.

@Jason bourne chance of Modi getting 26/26 in Gujarat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460798857337524224
> @jha do you think that now he is EXAGGERATING things to increase his subscription??



Can't rule this out..... Somehow I don't share his enthusiasm for bjp's performance on 24...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> One thing is sure, the amount of Personal attack from every quarters on Modi does indeed means there is a Modi wave, how strong it is can only be known after 16th.
> 
> @Jason bourne chance of Modi getting 26/26 in Gujarat?




The more they scream Modi the better it is for him ... they are still using the thord world methods of communalism and religious issues, but its not being heard by the people ..


----------



## MST

jha said:


> Can't rule this out..... Somehow I don't share his enthusiasm for bjp's performance on 24...


If Mayawati has to tell Dalits that they are not Hindus to get their vote then there is something unprecedented going on. I guess the confirmation will only come on 16th though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> If Mayawati has to tell Dalits that they are not Hindus to get their vote then there is something unprecedented going on. I guess the confirmation will only come on 16th though.



Not only that, It's shocking when Abdullah & Mamata & Jaya are directly attacking Modi when BJP has never been in picture in there states.

Yes, there is something TRULY UNPRECEDENTED.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460455585490538498

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460457600715202560
@Prometheus 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460815905186787328

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> One thing is sure, the amount of Personal attack from every quarters on Modi does indeed means there is a Modi wave, how strong it is can only be known after 16th.
> 
> @Jason bourne chance of Modi getting 26/26 in Gujarat?




Not impossible but yes very good chance now after modis rally to get 24....minimum 22 max 26 thats what I heard


----------



## Jason bourne

Jason bourne said:


> Not impossible but yes very good chance now after modis rally to get 24....minimum 22 max 26 thats what I heard




Breaking news- काग्रेस के
(उतराखंड) दिगज नेता रामशरण नोटियाल बीजेपी मे शामिल,,नमो नमो

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Can't rule this out..... Somehow I don't share his enthusiasm for bjp's performance on 24...




@jha saab whats the max no. Of seats U give to NDA in bihar MAX...


----------



## Proud Hindu

| Video | So Sorry: Rajinikanth trains Narendra Modi | So Sorry Videos | - India Today


----------



## Tridibans

Jason bourne said:


> @jha saab whats the max no. Of seats U give to NDA in bihar MAX...



BJP on its own 23 max + 3 LJP + 1 of Khushwaha = 27 (maximum)
18 min + 2 LJP = 20 minimum

Most likely: BJP 21+ LJP 3 = 24


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460833986634207232


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> @jha saab whats the max no. Of seats U give to NDA in bihar MAX...



25-26...


----------



## jbond197

Bhai, this election has literally turned into all vs Modi and he is single-handedly beating his opponents down one after another.

It just amazes me to see the kind of strength this man got. Congress and its dogs tried everything possible in past 12 years to bring him down but here he is standing straight taking all the blows on his 56 inch chest  growing taller and gaining strength with each and every blow. At present, It literally feels like India is fighting a freedom battle against ruthlessly corrupt forces and Modi is the leader..

India certainly can not get any better a leader.

Good luck folks! Achchay din aanay waalay hein!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460833986634207232



A rookie mistake by kcr... But he had no choice. Bjp is stuck with loosing tdp. So he chose guaranteed seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Some crazy numbers coming in twitter , but am gonna keep my mouth shut and wait for may 16nth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Time to anoint a Muslim prime minister in India | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Gandhi’s India forever changed - Aijaz Zaka Syed


----------



## jbond197

I think if Kerala election were to be scheduled in 6th or later phase, BJP would have won a couple of seats there as well. At present it is Modi on everyone's mind and everyone's tongue.. Kashmir to Kanyakumari..


----------



## JanjaWeed

walwal said:


> Time to anoint a Muslim prime minister in India | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


Anything to get a space for your column in the newspaper!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

jbond197 said:


> I think if Kerala election were to be scheduled in 6th or later phase, BJP would have won a couple there as well. At present it is Modi on everyone's mind and everyone's toungue.. Kashmir to Kanyakumari..



Not really.... may be 1 Trivandrum....... not because modi wave.... because:

1) Shashi taroor's controversies.... and timely mention of it by both cpm and bjp
2) BJP fielded their best candidate in kerala Ie: Rajagopal
3) CPI candidate was a very weak one......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

nair said:


> Not really.... may be 1 Trivandrum....... not because modi wave.... because:
> 
> 1) Shashi taroor's controversies.... and timely mention of it by both cpm and bjp
> 2) BJP fielded their best candidate in kerala Ie: Rajagopal
> 3) CPI candidate was a very weak one......


No problem. This fort will be won over too very soon!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

jbond197 said:


> No problem. This fort will be won over too very soon!!



not really... BJP is very weak in kerala... more over there is huge fight between 2 factions inside BJP.....


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> not really... BJP is very weak in kerala... more over there is huge fight between 2 factions inside BJP.....



BJP has a lot of supporters here , but they have not really established themselves here


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> BJP has a lot of supporters here , but they have not really established themselves here



There may be supporters.... but converting that into a MP or MLA is not possible as of now....


----------



## Kaalapani

JanjaWeed said:


> Anything to get a space for your column in the newspaper!




No one In India will read this article or given a **** about the author.


----------



## jbond197

nair said:


> not really... BJP is very weak in kerala... more over there is huge fight between 2 factions inside BJP.....


But i see lots of support for BJP among Kerala youth. It may not have reached the threshold yet but any gain now will help strengthen the party's base for future. The issues of fighting factions within political parties is a very common thing and probably will be sorted out too. Anyways what has LDF UDF has done apart from looting Kerala? The attitude of selecting none other than the two will change sooner or later as you just can't ignore a big national party in the state for far too long.


----------



## nair

jbond197 said:


> But i see lots of support for BJP among Kerala youth. It may not have reached the threshhold yet but any gain now will help strengthen the party in future. The issues within political parties are very common things and probably will be sorted out too. Anyways what has LDF UDF has done apart from looting Kerala? The attitude will change sooner or later you just can't ignore a big national party in the state for too long.



BJP can become strong in small pockets of kerala..... but they cannot do anything big in kerala.... because of its population..... close to 25% of it is muslims, and close to 15% of christians.....


----------



## majesticpankaj

This is fooking awesome video


----------



## jbond197

nair said:


> BJP can become strong in small pockets of kerala..... but they cannot do anything big in kerala.... because of its population..... close to 25% of it is muslims, and close to 15% of christians.....


You really think they will forever remain avert to change!! Things have changed nationally they will change too!!


----------



## nair

jbond197 said:


> You really think they will forever remain avert to change!! Things have change nationally they will change too!!



not in another 10 years or so..... i dono after that...... even a die hard bjp supporter would agree with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460466948002705408


----------



## Indischer

walwal said:


> Time to anoint a Muslim prime minister in India | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.



Silly article. So, the sole criteria for becoming a PM should be that the person must be a Muslim? 

What's worse, the article happens to be written by yet another Bengali, a lady named Seema Sengupta. She seems to be doing a splendid job at reinforcing the jaundiced stereotype of Bengali intelligentsia.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

nair said:


> not in another 10 years or so..... i dono after that...... even a die hard bjp supporter would agree with me




Yes...Kerala is a unique state which is not at all looking good for bjp for next 10 years.. Case is similar in tamilnadu as well. But infighting among parties have helped bjp a bit.


----------



## nair

jha said:


> Yes...Kerala is a unique state which is not at all looking good for bjp for next 10 years.. Case is similar in tamilnadu as well. But infighting among parties have helped bjp a bit.



Tamil nadu the congress is also loosing ground big time.... Its amma all the way..... Both congress and BJP doesnt have a charismatic leader in tamil nadu...... They need to work on the basics in TN, because both DMK and AIADKM is based on single person.... Karunanidhi and Amma.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

dont know what's up with these bengali sickulars these days??
modi wave is forcing them to touch that sickular pen quite often..


----------



## jha

Ayush said:


> dont know what's up with these bengali sickulars these days??
> modi wave is forcing them to touch that sickular pen quite often..



Its not just modi wave. The bengali youth is getting desperate as well. Virtually no development in almost four decades has forced them to work for paltry 5000 bucks a month. Mere big talks of intelegentia does not satisfy everyone. But sadly most of them still try to find solution in leftist model. And that's why bjp is finding not enough votes to win seats. Bengalis are too used to mai-baap model of governance.. But even this much support for bjp has made siculars nervous because they know that bengal is ripe for bjp model and their elite position may not save them if there indeed is a bjp surge in Bengal...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Its not just modi wave. The bengali youth is getting desperate as well. Virtually no development in almost four decades has forced them to work for paltry 5000 bucks a month. Mere big talks of intelegentia does not satisfy everyone. But sadly most of them still try to find solution in leftist model. And that's why bjp is finding not enough votes to win seats. Bengalis are too used to mai-baap model of governance.. But even this much support for bjp has made siculars nervous because they know that bengal is ripe for bjp model and their elite position may not save them if there indeed is a bjp surge in Bengal...


Believe it or not the single biggest obstacle to BJP in WB is not the leftist mindset of bengalis but the fact that officially 30% of WB population is muslim, unofficially probably upto 40-45% . And no matter what people say Muslims have never voted for BJP and they never will , no matter how much good BJP does for that community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Ayush said:


> dont know what's up with these bengali sickulars these days??
> modi wave is forcing them to touch that sickular pen quite often..



Bengali ? Sickulars all over the world are going crazy. They are literally in terror of loosing their favorite govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

nair said:


> BJP can become strong in small pockets of kerala..... but they cannot do anything big in kerala.... because of its population..... close to 25% of it is muslims, and close to 15% of christians.....




Could BJP bring Christians onboard like they did in Goa?


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Believe it or not the single biggest obstacle to BJP in WB is not the leftist mindset of bengalis but the fact that officially 30% of WB population is muslim, unofficially probably upto 40-45% . And no matter what people say Muslims have never voted for BJP and they never will , no matter how much good BJP does for that community.



Bjp can always learn from MIM and strengthen itself in few areas with enough seats to trouble both left and tmc. And spread from there. Fighting all over Bengal will not help bjp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

onu1886 said:


> Believe it or not the single biggest obstacle to BJP in WB is not the leftist mindset of bengalis but the fact that officially 30% of WB population is muslim, unofficially probably upto 40-45% . And no matter what people say Muslims have never voted for BJP and they never will , no matter how much good BJP does for that community.



There you are wrong ,infact good enough M population is a good sign,BJP wins most seats in UP with fair enough M population .

Electorally(in short time) Fear > Hope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Indischer said:


> Silly article. So, the sole criteria for becoming a PM should be that the person must be a Muslim?
> 
> What's worse, the article happens to be written by yet another Bengali, a lady named Seema Sengupta. She seems to be doing a splendid job at reinforcing the jaundiced stereotype of Bengali intelligentsia.


That Sengupta lady went full retard, what the **** is wrong with these people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys, I've got some questions on Modi's potential cabinet. Is he a leader who likes to micro-manage or will he put in capable people into the relative positions where the GoI is able to deliver on all fronts (ideally it would be the latter)?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ayush said:


> dont know what's up with these bengali sickulars these days??
> modi wave is forcing them to touch that sickular pen quite often..


Yesterday that Bournvita Quiz Contest waale uncle tv pe bhaunk rahe the about some Bengal Model of Development, uncle quizmaster se comedian ban gaye hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys, I've got some questions on Modi's potential cabinet. Is he a leader who likes to micro-manage or will he put in capable people into the relative positions where the GoI is able to deliver on all fronts (ideally it would be the latter)?



Well he is the person who likes to keep (almost) all power to himself. You can expect all Modi's man in key Ministries like FM, HM, RM, DM & again FM. But that will only depend on how much nos. does BJP gets, if 220+ for BJP than Modi will concentrate all power.

BTW, do watch this one................... 

मोदी के महामिशन की सीक्रेट आर्मी: AAJ TAK: Tez

but it's in Hindi 



ExtraOdinary said:


> Yesterday that Bournvita Quiz Contest waale uncle tv pe bhaunk rahe the about some Bengal Model of Development, uncle quizmaster se comedian ban gaye hain



Yaar he was a GEM of a Quiz Master...............Politician bankey dekho kya ban gaya


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> Well he is the person who likes to keep (almost) all power to himself. You can expect all Modi's man in key Ministries like FM, HM, RM, DM & again FM. But that will only depend on how much nos. does BJP gets, if 220+ for BJP than Modi will concentrate all power.


That's not ideal really, maybe this works on a small scale as far as states are concerned but not at central govt level, not with the huge complexity of each individual ministry and the vast amount of issues facing each ministry. I would prefer Modi to appoint capable people in each individual ministry, not simply "yes men". No offence to the man but he isn't a policeman, he isn't from a defence background, he isn't a trained economist and he hasn't had any experience with the foreign service nor has he had any/much experience at a central ministry position so he's going to be a bit out of his depth if he tries to take on all these positions himself and by a bit I mean impossibly so. This is a lesson he might have to learn the hard way but I would hope he has foresight to put the most qualified people in positions they need to be, this has worked out well for India in the past (MMS as Fin Min, Montek Ahluwalia as deputy chairmen of planning commission, Raghuram Rajan as Govenor of RBI etc). I mean we have seen how NOT to do it- AK Antony as Def Min. I hope Modi doesn't make the same mistakes......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> Well he is the person who likes to keep (almost) all power to himself. You can expect all Modi's man in key Ministries like FM, HM, RM, DM & again FM. But that will only depend on how much nos. does BJP gets, if 220+ for BJP than Modi will concentrate all power.
> 
> BTW, do watch this one...................
> 
> मोदी के महामिशन की सीक्रेट आर्मी: AAJ TAK: Tez
> 
> but it's in Hindi
> 
> 
> 
> Yaar he was a GEM of a Quiz Master...............Politician bankey dekho kya ban gaya


I always preferred Shaktiman over BQC, knew is bande ka screw dheela hai, kal prove ho gaya


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> That's not ideal really, maybe this works on a small scale as far as states are concerned but not at central govt level, not with the huge complexity of each individual ministry and the vast amount of issues facing each ministry. I would prefer Modi to appoint capable people in each individual ministry, not simply "yes men". No offence to the man but he isn't a policeman, he isn't from a defence background, he isn't a trained economist and he hasn't had any experience with the foreign service nor has he had any/much experience at a central ministry position so he's going to be a bit out of his depth if he tries to take on all these positions himself and by a bit I mean impossibly so. This is a lesson he might have to learn the hard way but I would hope he has foresight to put the most qualified people in positions they need to be, this has worked out well for India in the past (MMS as Fin Min, Montek Ahluwalia as deputy chairmen of planning commission, Raghuram Rajan as Govenor of RBI etc). I mean we have seen how NOT to do it- AK Antony as Def Min. I hope Modi doesn't make the same mistakes......



I am not saying that he will keep Yes Men in his cabinet like Soniaji Madamji Kept a PM. What I am saying is that he will be acting like an American President, where there will be capable cabinet ministers, but the Ultimate Buck will stop with him. & that's what India wants now.

MMS, though was PM, but no one seems to listen to him, Pranab when FM, made the whole budget speeches & than just send him the final copy. Similarly the Raja case of 2G. In short, PM's ministers were more powerful then him. Every minister used to run his ministry as his/her own territory.

India needs not just a PM but a LEADER desperately, who can take responsibility of every decision his Govt./ministers take even if they are bad ones.

We don't need more "Theek Hai" kind of PMs............10 years are ENOUGH!!


P.S. @JanjaWeed @Sidak @chak de INDIA @Indischer @jha @Android @GreenFoe @ExtraOdinary do watch this one.........amazing!!

मोदी के महामिशन की सीक्रेट आर्मी: AAJ TAK: Tez

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

ExtraOdinary said:


> Yesterday that Bournvita Quiz Contest waale uncle tv pe bhaunk rahe the about some Bengal Model of Development, uncle quizmaster se comedian ban gaye hain



I swear! It's the same case again, of knowledge not translating into wisdom. Never knew the soft-spoken quizmaster could turn so rabid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaalapani

Span said:


> The last thing one would see in BJP is presence of 'yes men'
> 
> And there are enough intellectuals in BJP capable of handling the issues (provided they work without indulging in corruption, a treat they have been deprived of for the last 10 years! Too much to ask I know)
> 
> Take for example Murli Manohar Joshi, he has been awarded Russia's "Order of Friendship" last year for his contribution to strengthening ties and cooperation between India and the Russian Federation. Yashwant Sinha has one adorned career, Swami's one intellectual (but he hates Muslims btw!), then there's Rajnath, Jaitley, Sushma Swaraj, these are going to get the key portfolios I *guess*, and Smriti Irani & Ravi Shankar Prasad could possibly land one as well, but not the key ones.
> 
> Modi cannot possible concentrate all the power with himself, these guys would never let his authoritarian fantasies materialize, provided he has any. They're not gonna chant 'Namo Namo' once they are elected to power.



ALl modi has to do is assemble a good team of non politicians .He has a loads of non-political intellectuals advising him in Gujrat.

He will just bring that team to national stage.Every thing is already planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

pvsarath said:


> ALl modi has to do is assemble a good team of non politicians .He has a loads of non-political intellectuals advising him in Gujrat.
> He will just bring that team to national stage.Every thing is already planned.


Indeed, I believe I heard something a few days back about one of the world's top economists and a friend of MMS lining up to become an advisor to Modi.

This is what Modi and India needs, decisive BUT _informed_ leadership. I'm sorry @arp2041 being a leader is not enough, you have to be leading in the right directions and for this you need good advisors and good people around you.

Give MMS his dues, he has done just that in the PMO which HAS (undeniable) produce some good results in a few instances particularly on infra in the past 12 months ). 


Having said that Modi is no fool, he will have an overwhelming amount of pressure to deliver on his big promises should he become PM and particularly on the development/economic front.




Span said:


> Swami's one intellectual


This the same guy who has tried to create a big fuss about the MMRCA deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Span

Abingdonboy said:


> This the same guy who has tried to create a big fuss about the MMRCA deal?



Yeh, this being his letter to the PM.



> Dear Prime Minister:
> 
> I made some enquiries from well placed sources in your Government regarding the decision already taken but not yet formalized (short of the ritual of commercial evaluation and index of performance criteria)-- the choice of French planes for the Indian Air Force.
> 
> My sources indicate that the pre-determined decision to favour the French aircraft was the outcome of several conversations between the wife of French President Ms. Carla Bruni and the Chairperson of the National Advisory Council Ms. Sonia Gandhi, and surprisingly also with two foreign nationals who are the sisters of Ms. Sonia Gandhi.
> 
> Based on some credible information given to me on the conversation between Ms. Carla Bruni and Ms Sonia Gandhi’s sisters, there has been an agreement of the French to pay a hefty bribe for favouring the purchase of French aircrafts. This, if documented in the future, will be a major scandal which will haunt you and may lead to criminal prosecution for no fault of yours except that you have been compliant to the mysterious system of governance in this country that has been worked out by Ms. Sonia Gandhi since 2004. The Defence Minister Mr. A.K. Antony is like you, personally honest but he is even more compliant to these rules of governance. Hence I am sending a copy of this letter to him.
> 
> Therefore you should take necessary steps to see that you are not kept out of the loop, as had been the case in the 2G Himalayan scam. The US aircraft which has been deleted from the shortlist may or may not be the best for our Air Force (it has to be determined by your experts), but the US has a Foreign Corrupt Practices Act which makes it almost impossible to give bribes. The French, however, while dealing with a foreign country have a much more relaxed attitude to bribes paid abroad to secure contracts and this attitude has become a part of their mental make up of contempt for the foreigner, especially us Indians.
> 
> Therefore I demand that you call for the review of the decision taken so far in the matter of purchase of aircrafts for the Indian Air Force. I would urge you to make this review as transparent as possible so that those of us who have technical expertise will give good inputs for you to come to a conclusion.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> (SUBRAMANIAN SWAMY)


----------



## Kaalapani

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed, I believe I heard something a few days back about one of the world's top economists and a friend of MMS lining up to become an advisor to Modi.
> 
> This is what Modi and India needs, decisive BUT _informed_ leadership. I'm sorry @arp2041 being a leader is not enough, you have to be leading in the right directions and for this you need good advisors and good people around you.
> 
> Give MMS his dues, he has done just that in the PMO which HAS (undeniable) produce some good results in a few instances particularly on infra in the past 12 months ).
> 
> 
> Having said that Modi is no fool, he will have an overwhelming amount of pressure to deliver on his big promises should he become PM and particularly on the development/economic front.
> 
> 
> 
> This the same guy who has tried to create a big fuss about the MMRCA deal?



See this video.This is responsible for fluctuations in stock market and fall in rupee.Black money should be tackled it will solve all problems.belive me.

These two things will solve 99% of our problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Span said:


> Yeh, this being his letter to the PM.


Is he for real????



pvsarath said:


> See this video.This is responsible for fluctuations in stock market and fall in rupee.Black money should be tackled it will solve all problems.belive me.
> 
> These two things will solve 99% of our problems.


If Modi's govt can start to bring back some of this black money from abroad I will be very impressed but, again, I am skeptical....


----------



## Span

Abingdonboy said:


> Is he for real????



He can be cynical at times, or everytime when it comes to congress (or the Gandhi family in particular)... he's blunt, but he knows his shit, could very well guide the cabinet on economic and foreign relation issues.


----------



## Indischer

Abingdonboy said:


> Is he for real????



He is, unfortunately. Of the 100 accusations he makes, 5 will turn out to be true, and this gives him the license to make the next 100 accusations.  One of those characters who make Indian Politics that much more lively and colourful.


----------



## Kaalapani

Abingdonboy said:


> Is he for real????
> 
> 
> If Modi's govt can start to bring back some of this black money from abroad I will be very impressed but, again, I am skeptical....


I am not intersdte in bringing back am interested in stopping future blackmoney.


----------



## Abingdonboy

pvsarath said:


> I am not intersdte in bringing back am interested in stopping future blackmoney.


The idea should be to do both. Whatever measure one uses the amount of black money from Indians outside of India is in the HUNDREDS OF BILLIONS, can you imagine what even a fraction of that amount could do to help India in certain ways? I don't think any govt would turn down a few extra billion in their accounts, this money could be used for better infra which has a snowball effect to improving the economy similarly spending on education or what about healthcare and poverty relief? 

Both brining back the black money out there and preventing future outflows need to be done.


----------



## Span

@Abingdonboy: Dr Subramanian Swamy: Do You Know Your Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi? - Dr Subramanian Swamy

You'll like it 

(Rahul baba arrested by FBI, the NDA govt negotiated his release - defo fun to read)


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460722345074651136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460787306589212672


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460818993071140864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Lok Sabha polls 2014: RSS Cheers 'anti-Bangladeshi' rant of Narendra Modi - The Economic Times

Look at the language of lunatics @ Toilet newspaper(times of India).. "anti Bangladeshi rant" as if all the illegal Bangladeshis are their dear family members and they got badly hurt by Narendra Modi talking ill of them.. Also as per their weird logic, calling to send illegals out is a way to polarize voters on religious lines. All in all, they care more about the feelings of the supporters of illegals than the legal residents who are getting impacted by these illegals..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> Sounds like Modi successfully managed to get under Didi's skin... TMC is going all guns blazing & now Modi is the topic in West Bengal! This is going to leave an impact & will allow BJP to play politics of significance in that part of India too




I show the reaction of These crooks. One leader called him Butcher repeatedly. Mamta told him something offensive like that. These regional parties are need to be put in place as quickly as possible to ensure harmony and growth of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

pursuit of happiness said:


> April fool coming so more jokes like this
> Akhilesh Yadav defends Robert Vadra, calls Modi a 'model of dividing India' - The Times of India
> *Akhilesh Yadav defends Robert Vadra, calls Modi a 'model of dividing India'*
> 
> 
> --
> dance interrupted as dancer is voting. will resume soon..
> rukavat ke khed hai




Baap bete ki akkal ab shunya ho gayi hai. Baap Balatkariyon ka bachav karta hai to beta Vadra ka. Let us hope that UP peopl e may dump these Baap beta.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> Sounds like Modi successfully managed to get under Didi's skin... TMC is going all guns blazing & now Modi is the topic in West Bengal! This is going to leave an impact & will allow BJP to play politics of significance in that part of India too



Not just talking point. I want atleast 2-3 seats from WB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> One thing is sure, the amount of Personal attack from every quarters on Modi does indeed means there is a Modi wave, how strong it is can only be known after 16th.
> 
> @Jason bourne chance of Modi getting 26/26 in Gujarat?




Whol Saurashtra is in BJP Pocket as well as South Gujarat. There is some competition in Nadiad, Anand, godhara nad May be banaskantha and sabarkantha.


----------



## GreenFoe

Manmohan ki lanka me bahut ho gayi loot 
Saari Filen Jal Gayi,Gaye nishachar choot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460966374576496641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460968797814272000


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> Bhai, this election has literally turned into all vs Modi and he is single-handedly beating his opponents down one after another.
> 
> It just amazes me to see the kind of strength this man got. Congress and its dogs tried everything possible in past 12 years to bring him down but here he is standing straight taking all the blows on his 56 inch chest  growing taller and gaining strength with each and every blow. At present, It literally feels like India is fighting a freedom battle against ruthlessly corrupt forces and Modi is the leader..
> 
> India certainly can not get any better a leader.
> 
> Good luck folks! Achchay din aanay waalay hein!!




Forget about India. I do not foresee any leader in world who can come close to NAMO. Let NAMO rule India for 20 years untill we find an another NAMO. This guy has an unlimited strength to fight against all whether from his own party or people from abroad or crook Media or crook opposition parties.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GreenFoe said:


> Manmohan ki lanka me bahut ho gayi loot
> Saari Filen Jal Gayi,Gaye nishachar choot
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460966374576496641
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460968797814272000




All important coal, rail gate, 2g, CWG scam files burnt? 



HariPrasad said:


> Forget about India. I do not foresee any leader in world who can come close to NAMO. Let NAMO rule India for 20 years untill we find an another NAMO. This guy has an unlimited strength to fight against all whether from his own party or people from abroad or crook Media or crook opposition parties.



Bud, let Modi rule for 5 years and you will how India transforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

CorporateAffairs said:


> All important coal, rail gate, 2g, CWG scam files burnt?
> 
> 
> 
> Bud, let Modi rule for 5 years and you will how India transforms.


Yes looks like something is wrong here ,28 in AP and now PMO,both going governments ,no?


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Bud, let Modi rule for 5 years and you will how India transforms.




Yes India will definitely transform but we want to the best, Spiritual, Economic and Military superpower.


----------



## nair

Did you guys notice the absence of Rahul Gandhi these days...... He is almost vanished from news channels.... i guess Priyanka affect....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

nair said:


> BJP can become strong in small pockets of kerala..... but they cannot do anything big in kerala.... because of its population..... close to 25% of it is muslims, and close to 15% of christians.....




It means 60% is hindus Great. if 60% of 60% of hindus come in BJP fold, BJP may sweep Kerala. What we need to do is to just consolidate hindu votes and make them vote in favor of BJP. Activated sangh and other Hindu organizations. You will certainly witness the result in favor of BJP.


----------



## GreenFoe

Looks like i was correct


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460974581294313472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460974924463882240


----------



## HariPrasad

nair said:


> Did you guys notice the absence of Rahul Gandhi these days...... He is almost vanished from news channels.... i guess Priyanka affect....




He will vanish from Indian politics soon.


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Did you guys notice the absence of Rahul Gandhi these days...... He is almost vanished from news channels.... i guess Priyanka affect....



Priyanka will be tomorrow's Sonia Gandhi , i believe Sonia will retire from politics after this election ...


----------



## nair

HariPrasad said:


> It means 60% is hindus Great. if 60% of 60% of hindus come in BJP fold, BJP may sweep Kerala. What we need to do is to just consolidate hindu votes and make them vote in favor of BJP. Activated sangh and other Hindu organizations. You will certainly witness the result in favor of BJP.



It is not that simple..... this 60% Hindu's are the people who supports Both CPIM and Congress.... not only that there is a huge chunk voters who are neutral.... You are practically expecting to get close 0 votes for CPIM and INC..... That is too much..... 

The biggest problem BJP has is they are sandwiched between congress and CPIM, and they themselves trade vote to one of these parties.... this year it is expected to trade to CPIM (to reduce the congress seats in delhi)



Star Wars said:


> Priyanka will be tomorrow's Sonia Gandhi , i believe Sonia will retire from politics after this election ...



I guess sonia realised Rahul doesnot have the charisma to lead congress... so chances are that they may bring priyanka.....


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Yes...Kerala is a unique state which is not at all looking good for bjp for next 10 years.. Case is similar in tamilnadu as well. But infighting among parties have helped bjp a bit.




10 year is too long time. Now a days people's perceptions change very fast. Look at Delhi. If BJP gets proper leadership, BJP may emerge as a major force in both of these state.


----------



## nair

HariPrasad said:


> 10 year is too long time. Now a days people's perceptions change very fast. Look at Delhi. If BJP gets proper leadership, BJP may emerge as a major force in both of these state.



Kerala is no Delhi..... and we have no Shiela dikshit.....


----------



## HariPrasad

nair said:


> Kerala is no Delhi..... and we have no Shiela dikshit.....




Today every Indian has an aspiration to grow. Who so ever provide them good governance, People will go with them. I foresee even Muslims voting for progress. It is just a matter of time. Wait and see.


----------



## abjktu

HariPrasad said:


> It means 60% is hindus Great. if 60% of 60% of hindus come in BJP fold, BJP may sweep Kerala. What we need to do is to just consolidate hindu votes and make them vote in favor of BJP. Activated sangh and other Hindu organizations. You will certainly witness the result in favor of BJP.


hindus in Kerala accounts for around 55-56% muslims-24%,christians.-19%....
but about 30% of hindus are either sikulars or atheists and 10% are christian converts(who still uses hindu names to obtain reservation benefits)...


----------



## nair

HariPrasad said:


> Today every Indian has an aspiration to grow. Who so ever provide them good governance, People will go with them. I foresee even Muslims voting for progress. It is just a matter of time. Wait and see.



Well Muslims and christians have their own strong pockets.... and there are parties which milk their votes, IUML and Kerala Congress...... These pockets get a decent percentage of fund and these guys use it properly..... so if you are expecting them to voting for Bjp then it will take more than 20 years...... 

BJP need to find a good leadership in kerala....


----------



## Android

nair said:


> Did you guys notice the absence of Rahul Gandhi these days...... He is almost vanished from news channels.... i guess Priyanka affect....



after his stupid remarks like 27000000000 jobs being vacant in Gujarat and Every 2 out of 1 child being malnourished in Gujarat anybody will be embarrassed to come in front of media for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

abjktu said:


> hindus in Kerala accounts for around 55-56% muslims-24%,christians.-19%....
> but about 30% of hindus are either sikulars or atheists and 10% are christian converts(who still uses hindu names to obtain reservation benefits)...




If that can happen in Goa it can happen in Kerala also. Reconvert them to Hinduism. Christianity is a dying religion so as Islam. Islam looks strong from outside but Muslims are loosing faith in that very fast and are converting to Christianity and becoming atheist. When they see people living peacefully and enjoying the life which they can not do, their analysis bring only one reason to their mind, the Islam. We hindus should tactfully propagate Hinduism in west. America is on threshold of embracing Hinduism. What we just need is a little support from our Government and a coordinate effort to bring people in the fold of Hinduism. If we can accept Hindu converts to Hinduism, many will come back. All situations are favorable. We just need to make an effort. I can foresee India going back to its glorious days of past. Let Namo be PM. You will start realizing what i realize today.


----------



## kbd-raaf

HariPrasad said:


> If that can happen in Goa it can happen in Kerala also. Reconvert them to Hinduism. Christianity is a dying religion so as Islam. Islam looks strong from outside but Muslims are loosing faith in that very fast and are converting to Christianity and becoming atheist. When they see people living peacefully and enjoying the life which they can not do, their analysis bring only one reason to their mind, the Islam. *We hindus should tactfully propagate Hinduism in west. America is on threshold of embracing Hinduism*. What we just need is a little support from our Government and a coordinate effort to bring people in the fold of Hinduism. If we can accept Hindu converts to Hinduism, many will come back. All situations are favorable. We just need to make an effort. I can foresee India going back to its glorious days of past. Let Namo be PM. You will start realizing what i realize today.



So much bullshit has never been spoken.

The world is heading towards atheism/agnosticism, Hinduism is just as silly as all other religions. We just haven't been the target of ridicule as much as Christianity/Islam.


----------



## nair

HariPrasad said:


> If that can happen in Goa it can happen in Kerala also. Reconvert them to Hinduism. Christianity is a dying religion so as Islam. Islam looks strong from outside but Muslims are loosing faith in that very fast and are converting to Christianity and becoming atheist. When they see people living peacefully and enjoying the life which they can not do, their analysis bring only one reason to their mind, the Islam. We hindus should tactfully propagate Hinduism in west. America is on threshold of embracing Hinduism. What we just need is a little support from our Government and a coordinate effort to bring people in the fold of Hinduism. If we can accept Hindu converts to Hinduism, many will come back. All situations are favorable. We just need to make an effort. I can foresee India going back to its glorious days of past. Let Namo be PM. You will start realizing what i realize today.



The only worry i have of Modi becoming PM is, the surge of people who share your thoughts..... And let me tell you my friend..... this kind of thinking will disintegrate our nation......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> So much bullshit has never been spoken.
> 
> The world is heading towards atheism/agnosticism, Hinduism is just as silly as all other religions. We just haven't been the target of ridicule as much as Christianity/Islam.




It is because you are not aware. Today about 2 crores of Americans are doing yogas. They are accepting Indian tradition and culture, They have started wearing Indian dresses. Indian has emerged as most literate and most rich community in US. Indian dances and bollywood is fast becoming popular. Microsoft and IBM today employs more Indians than Americans.

Watch a video are we hindus? 

Watch invisible innovation youtube video.


----------



## nair

HariPrasad said:


> Indian dances and bollywood is fast becoming popular.



My friend in that case i watch lot of Hollywood and i should be ready to convert to christian right????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

HariPrasad said:


> It means 60% is hindus Great. if 60% of 60% of hindus come in BJP fold, BJP may sweep Kerala. What we need to do is to just consolidate hindu votes and make them vote in favor of BJP. Activated sangh and other Hindu organizations. You will certainly witness the result in favor of BJP.


The 55% or 60% Hindus statistic is incorrect. The real proportion is somewhere like the following - 

i. Hindus - 30-35%
ii. Christians - 24% : This category has seen an exponential rise, inspite of low FTR.
iii. Muslims - 25%
iv. Others - including atheists, converted Hindus but holding on to Hindu names for reservation benefits.


If I were a Hindu like you in Kerala, I would look for greener pastures.


----------



## kbd-raaf

HariPrasad said:


> It is because you are not aware. Today about 2 crores of Americans are doing yogas. They are accepting Indian tradition and culture, They have started wearing Indian dresses. Indian has emerged as most literate and most rich community in US. Indian dances and bollywood is fast becoming popular.



Indian yoga:







Western yoga:






My girlfriend wears yoga pants to the gym, she's just about ready to convert to Hinduism am I right?


----------



## IndoUS

Star Wars said:


> Priyanka will be tomorrow's Sonia Gandhi , i believe Sonia will retire from politics after this election ...


They are trying to make here into the image of Indra Gandhi, but considering the stupidity that is congress party, and her husbands deals in the real estate markets which we all know is full of corruption it is safe to assume that dream will never come to pass.


----------



## nair

SarthakGanguly said:


> The 55% or 60% Hindus statistic is incorrect. The real proportion is somewhere like the following -
> 
> i. Hindus - 30-35%
> ii. Christians - 24%
> iii. Muslims - 25%
> iv. Others - including atheists, converted Hindus but holding on to Hindu names for reservation benefits.



Source??? if true i will have to correct myself



IndoUS said:


> They are trying to make here into the image of Indra Gandhi, but considering the stupidity that is congress party, and her husbands deals in the real estate markets which we all know is full of corruption it is safe to assume that dream will never come to pass.



The day congress party want to bring her to leadership, vadra himself would stop his real estate, there are easy way to make money then.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> Yaar he was a GEM of a Quiz Master...............Politician bankey dekho kya ban gaya



What skill does one need to become a Quiz Master . Any talentless twat can do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Indischer said:


> Silly article. So, the sole criteria for becoming a PM should be that the person must be a Muslim?
> 
> What's worse, the article happens to be written by yet another Bengali, a lady named Seema Sengupta. She seems to be doing a splendid job at reinforcing the jaundiced stereotype of Bengali intelligentsia.


She is indeed chronically jaundiced journalist writing all kind of fantasies


----------



## SarthakGanguly

nair said:


> Source??? if true i will have to correct myself


Sorry sire, I don't have a source on hand. It is prepared but there is a circular that prohibits us from uploading such figures during the elections as it may create disturbances. Even the updated Census is lacking in detail.

One source is this - Why Hindus Lag Behind In Kerala::What Hindus Need To Know by C. Isaac.
But this also overlooks the exact percentages. This data has been compiled over that last three months. After the elections please do remind me once, I will provide the source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

HariPrasad said:


> Indian dances and bollywood is fast becoming popular.



Ever been to US??? dude Bollywood and its dance numbers is nothing but a joke there on the contrary its their movies, TV shows and music and dance which is getting increasingly popular over here. And about Yoga dude in West Yoga is only like a physical exercise it isn't a religious and spiritual practice like in India.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indischer said:


> Silly article. So, the sole criteria for becoming a PM should be that the person must be a Muslim?
> 
> What's worse, the article happens to be written by yet another Bengali, a lady named Seema Sengupta. She seems to be doing a splendid job at reinforcing the jaundiced stereotype of *Bengali intelligentsia*.


That says it all.  
I did not even need to read - a combination of similar phrases and sentences and voila - you got an intellectual!


----------



## HariPrasad

SarthakGanguly said:


> The 55% or 60% Hindus statistic is incorrect. The real proportion is somewhere like the following -
> 
> i. Hindus - 30-35%
> ii. Christians - 24%
> iii. Muslims - 25%
> iv. Others - including atheists, converted Hindus but holding on to Hindu names for reservation benefits.




People converted to Christianity for money and to Islam from fear and negligence from Hinduism. Today we have money. What we need is a willingness to embrace them who want to come back to Hinduism. We should carefully device a strategy and work to bring them back. With money power and a consistant effort, we can reverse what has happened in past. 

I see one politician openly saying that we will deport illegal Bangladeshis. Today one politician has challanged the act of Abdulla family for migration of hindus from Kashmir. Hindu of today is not the Hindu of yesterday. We were killed like animals in past and even after independence in congress regime. We hit back hard in 2002 and in 2013. If raneinses has to come, it will come. No body can stop it. I see it happening invisibly and very fast. You too witness it. If not today , tomorrow.


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> My girlfriend wears yoga pants to the gym, she's just about ready to convert to Hinduism am I right?




Please elaborate. i do not understand. 

Pant or dress has nothing to do with Hinduism. It is just a belief and practice of some value in once life.


----------



## nair

SarthakGanguly said:


> Sorry sire, I don't have a source on hand. It is prepared but there is a circular that prohibits us from uploading such figures during the elections as it may create disturbances. Even the updated Census is lacking in detail.
> 
> One source is this - Why Hindus Lag Behind In Kerala::What Hindus Need To Know by C. Isaac.
> But this also overlooks the exact percentages. This data has been compiled over that last three months. After the elections please do remind me once, I will provide the source.



Shall look forward for that.... meanwhile let me search my sources as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

SarthakGanguly said:


> A number of fallacies are here, will point them out soon.




Pl fill free to point it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

HariPrasad said:


> Please elaborate. i do not understand.
> 
> Pant or dress has nothing to do with Hinduism. It is just a belief and practice of some value in once life.



Americans/Westerners do yoga more for the health benefits, no so much for "spiritual benefits". For a westerner Yoga is no different than Aerobic or Zumba or Tai Chi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> Ever been to US??? dude Bollywood and its dance numbers is nothing but a joke there on the contrary its their movies, TV shows and music and dance which is getting increasingly popular over here. And about Yoga dude in West Yoga is only like a physical exercise it isn't a religious and spiritual practice like in India.




No Never but i have seen and read a lot. I do not see any American program getting popular here. 

They may have embrace yoga as physical exercise but that is also an acceptance of something Indian over their own. The culture do not change overnight. most important thing is that they have started looking Indian culture with a lots of interest. Indian values and ethos have generated a lots of interest in them.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> Yes India will definitely transform but we want to the best, Spiritual, Economic and Military superpower.



It all depends on how strong of a govt is formed at center.



nair said:


> Did you guys notice the absence of Rahul Gandhi these days...... He is almost vanished from news channels.... i guess Priyanka affect....



It is the last salvo of khaangress, priyanka.


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> Americans/Westerners do yoga more for the health benefits, no so much for "spiritual benefits". For a westerner Yoga is no different than Aerobic or Zumba or Tai Chi.




But than it is an acceptance traditional Indian aerobic over western THEY DO YOGA IN ANY FORM, IT IS an acceptance of Indian tradition and culture.



CorporateAffairs said:


> It all depends on how strong of a govt is formed at center.




Forming a government is a small thing. mindset of people is very important. Government is a reflection of peoples aspiration. We see NAMO becoming PM because of aspiration of people.


----------



## Jason bourne

Muslim men gang-rape a Muslim political worker in India after they couldn't dissuade her from working for the BJP.pic.twitter.com/fopCjCKP7u


----------



## HariPrasad

nair said:


> My friend in that case i watch lot of Hollywood and i should be ready to convert to christian right????



It was one way earlier and it is both way now.

Embracing Hinduism is not converting to Hinduism. It is just accept Hindu values and practicing them as a part of life. Suppose Americans starts taking care of their old parents looking at Indian, I would say that an acceptance of Hinduism. Middle east people identifies Pakistanis and Bangladeshis as Indians.



Jason bourne said:


> Muslim men gang-rape a Muslim political worker in India after they couldn't dissuade her from working for the BJP.pic.twitter.com/fopCjCKP7u




This should be made one of election issue.


----------



## Jason bourne

Guy news is coming from amethi that RaGa is loosing to smriti ji ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> This should be made one of election issue.



Are you kidding me? Muslims have a license to kill, rape and betray - Indian media, Indian national congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460818993071140864




When Modi become PM, farmers came to Modi complaining about electricity. Modi told them that electricity is not the problem but water is your problem. Why do not you complaint about water but electricity (To pump water out of well) ?

this is the vision this man has got.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> Guy news is coming from amethi that RaGa is loosing to smriti ji ....



Buddy, any source ??


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> Muslim men gang-rape a Muslim political worker in India after they couldn't dissuade her from working for the BJP.pic.twitter.com/fopCjCKP7u



shhhhh Its a secular gang rape and in the interest of the country. The girl by working for BJP would have divided India otherwise.



HariPrasad said:


> But than it is an acceptance traditional Indian aerobic over western THEY DO YOGA IN ANY FORM, IT IS an acceptance of Indian tradition and culture.



Yes, but not Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Are you kidding me? Muslims have a license to kill, rape and betray - Indian media, Indian national congress.




they won't blow this up since the rapist are Muslim. 

Yesterday trinmool people called Modi butcher again and again. There was no head line like Zaban fisli etc. In fact they projected that as the war of words. That crook Arnab was trying hard to play equal.



Roybot said:


> shhhhh Its a secular gang rape and in the interest of the country. The girl by working for BJP would have divided India otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but not Hinduism.




Ancient Indian culture and traditions and Hinduism are one and same. Hinduism is just not a religion like Islam and Christianity, a way of worship. If people accepts Ayurveda as a medication therapy, I would say that as an acceptance of Hinduism.


----------



## Levina

HariPrasad said:


> When Modi become PM,


when was Modi our PM??
did you mean CM??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

levina said:


> when was Modi our PM??
> did you mean CM??



Will become


----------



## SarthakGanguly

HariPrasad said:


> People converted to Christianity for money and to Islam from fear and negligence from Hinduism. Today we have money. What we need is a willingness to embrace them who want to come back to Hinduism. We should carefully device a strategy and work to bring them back. With money power and a consistant effort, we can reverse what has happened in past.
> 
> I see one politician openly saying that we will deport illegal Bangladeshis. Today one politician has challanged the act of Abdulla family for migration of hindus from Kashmir. Hindu of today is not the Hindu of yesterday. We were killed like animals in past and even after independence in congress regime. We hit back hard in 2002 and in 2013. If raneinses has to come, it will come. No body can stop it. I see it happening invisibly and very fast. You too witness it. If not today , tomorrow.


1. With money and consistent effort combined with _iccha _you can. 

2. We did not hit back in 2002 or 2013. Gujaratis and Jats who could not tolerate the intolerant did. Plus they were not a part of strategy. More than 100 Hindus were shot at by the police Gujarat in the first day itself.

3. One thing is true - the passive nature of the average non Muslim is changing in India, just as it is changing in the entire world. 

4. You can 'convert' someone to Hinduism. One has to feel to be one. Plus human beings are not chemicals that you convert them from one to another  You can do a Shuddhi but that is only optional and certainly not a formality. This is one of the reasons in many countries there are fatwas on supposedly Hindu practices like yoga or pranayam etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> when was Modi our PM??
> did you mean CM??



chill....he is saying when he "becomes" PM...................

BTW, u should say Shri Narendra Modiji..............show some respect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Guy news is coming from amethi that RaGa is loosing to smriti ji ....




Agar aisa hota hai to sare PDF members ko meri taraf se laddu aur aap ke muh main ghee shakkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> BTW, u should say Shri Narendra Modiji..............show some respect


Narendra Modi...WHO??


----------



## abjktu

nair said:


> Shall look forward for that.... meanwhile let me search my sources as well..


he may be right...a lot of peoples,especially in the tea /plantation belts regions like idukki,vayanad are mass converting to christianity....many are doing this for money and other economical benefits like house,free education etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

abjktu said:


> he may be right...a lot of peoples,especially in the tea /plantation belts regions like idukki,vayanad are mass converting to christianity....many are doing this for money and other economical benefits like house,free education etc...



Could be.... but 15% of entire population , i doubt... But i am sure there the data will be available in 2011 census right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> The world is heading towards atheism/agnosticism, Hinduism is just as silly as all other religions. We just haven't been the target of ridicule as much as Christianity/Islam.




Had it been silly, it would have vanished a long ago. Even today , people are looking at yoga and Ayurveda for health solution. Hinduism is not a religion sort of thing created by one man at some point of time.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jason bourne said:


> Muslim men gang-rape a Muslim political worker in India after they couldn't dissuade her from working for the BJP.pic.twitter.com/fopCjCKP7u


Source for the attack of the 'seculars':

BJP worker raped

BJP minority cell leader ‘gang-raped’

Oh and did I mention the perpetrators are member of the Islami Jharkhand Liberation Tigers? 20-22 men violated this woman in front of her husband and the media is largely maintaining its holy silence. 
She was saved after some smart guy went to the mosque and shouted on the loudspeaker - alerting the locals. Then the miscreants successfully escaped.

This shows how rattled secular parties are at the erosion of their faithful votebank. Anything is justified to prevent that from happening.  Sickening ...

Even Bangladeshi Jamaatis don't do such things.


----------



## abjktu

nair said:


> Could be.... but 15% of entire population , i doubt... But i am sure there the data will be available in 2011 census right?


i know....i was a christian...



nair said:


> Could be.... but 15% of entire population , i doubt... But i am sure there the data will be available in 2011 census right?


----------



## arp2041

Guys, anyone know what the SATTA BAZAR thinks????? 













BTW, 20 paise for Modi becoming PM & as much as Rs. 8 for Pappu becoming PM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Guy news is coming from amethi that RaGa is loosing to smriti ji ....




I am very Exited. Pl provide some more detail.


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Narendra Modi...WHO??



Shri Narendra Modi Ji  

Or else u won't be given Indian citizenship 

P.S. Pre Poll Projections says AJ losing Amritsar!!!


----------



## HariPrasad

SarthakGanguly said:


> 1. With money and consistent effort combined with iccha you can.



I think so. 



SarthakGanguly said:


> 2. We did not hit back in 2002 or 2013. Gujaratis and Jats who could not tolerate the intolerant did. Plus they were not a part of strategy. More than 100 Hindus were shot at by the police Gujarat in the first day itself.



Ofcourse we hit back. I agree that it was not a part of strategy and I never claimed that. The fact of today is thet we are not Hindus of 20 years ago. We can answer perpetrator in their own way. We have to build valor as Modi says. Hamen shaurya ki Upasana karni hogi. Like jews, logon ki hamse fatni chahiye.


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Shri Narendra Modi Ji
> 
> Or else u won't be given Indian citizenship


I dont need Indian citizenship because I am already one and i would never surrender it. 



arp2041 said:


> P.S. Pre Poll Projections says AJ losing Amritsar!!!


Arun Jaitley???


----------



## abjktu

nair said:


> Could be.... but 15% of entire population , i doubt... But i am sure there the data will be available in 2011 census right?


many are hindus in government certificates or in sslc book only....converts are mostly from sc,st communities...even if they converted..they still uses their hindu caste names to get reservations from government...
i think 19% in 2011 census...



HariPrasad said:


> I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse we hit back. I agree that it was not a part of strategy and I never claimed that. The fact of today is thet we are not Hindus of 20 years ago. We can answer perpetrator in their own way. We have to build valor as Modi says. Hamen shaurya ki Upasana karni hogi. Like jews, logon ki hamse fatni chahiye.





levina said:


> I dont need Indian citizenship because I am already one and i would never surrender it.
> 
> 
> Arun Jaitley???


are you really a malayali???


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Shri Narendra Modi Ji
> 
> Or else u won't be given Indian citizenship
> 
> P.S. Pre Poll Projections says AJ losing Amritsar!!!




No he can't am 100% sure he will win ...


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> I dont need Indian citizenship because I am already one and i would never surrender it.



Ya I know how CORRUPT congress has used u as a vote bank by giving you illegal citenzenship 

but come may 16th.............

Come May 16, Bangladeshi immigrants must pack up: Narendra Modi



levina said:


> Arun Jaitley???



Yes!!


----------



## HariPrasad

SarthakGanguly said:


> One thing is true - the passive nature of the average non Muslim is changing in India, just as it is changing in the entire world.




Pl elaborate. i am confused.



SarthakGanguly said:


> 4. You can 'convert' someone to Hinduism. One has to feel to be one. Plus human beings are not chemicals that you convert them from one to another You can do a Shuddhi but that is only optional and certainly not a formality. This is one of the reasons in many countries there are fatwas on supposedly Hindu practices like yoga or pranayam etc



We do not have any problem in coexistance but our experience in subcontinent has shown that it is not possible to coexist with Muslims when they are in Majority. In Pakistan Hindus reduced to 1% and in BD it is 7%. There is a complete religious clenching of Hindus from Kashmir.


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Guys, anyone know what the SATTA BAZAR thinks?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, 20 paise for Modi becoming PM & as much as Rs. 8 for Pappu becoming PM




Uski maka abhi abhi 50 paise me 1 peti lagay he modi win  modi PM bane to 50k milenge agar nahi hua to 1lkh jayenga ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

abjktu said:


> i know....i was a christian...



and now? ( if i may ask you)



arp2041 said:


> Guys, anyone know what the SATTA BAZAR thinks?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, 20 paise for Modi becoming PM & as much as Rs. 8 for Pappu becoming PM



In that case you should be happy with Pappu, because he gives you the chance of earning more money


----------



## Jason bourne

Dr Subramanian Swamy to Arnab Goswami: on Times Now "Are you genetically incapable of keeping quiet?


Lol lol lol rofl

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

abjktu said:


> are you really a malayali???







why did you ask???



arp2041 said:


> but come may 16th.............


And you will be thrown out of India 



arp2041 said:


> Come May 16, Bangladeshi immigrants must pack up: Narendra Modi


Been there..




arp2041 said:


> Yes!!


OOpss i never thought Arun Jaitley would loose
btw who is winning ??


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> P.S. Pre Poll Projections says AJ losing Amritsar!!!




very Bad!!!!!


----------



## Roybot

So a bit over two weeks to go. Am getting impatient now, hurry up already. 



abjktu said:


> are you really a malayali???



She is an illegal Bangladeshi pole vaulter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

HariPrasad said:


> Pl elaborate. i am confused.
> 
> 
> 
> We do not have any problem in coexistance but our experience in subcontinent has shown that it is not possible to coexist with Muslims when they are in Majority. In Pakistan Hindus reduced to 1% and in BD it is 7%. There is a complete religious clenching of Hindus from Kashmir.


Hint: 
A temple destroyed in 1950s. Hindus shake their head and move on.
A temple destroyed in 2014. Hindus wake up and file cases in Courts.


"it is not possible to coexist with Muslims when they are in Majority" Again wrong. Guess what was the Muslim percentage in 1946 in United India? 
Ans: 24%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> So a bit over two weeks to go. Am getting impatient now, hurry up already.
> 
> She is an illegal Bangladeshi pole vaulter.



She must be using a very giant POLE to jump directly to Kerala!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> So a bit over two weeks to go. Am getting impatient now, hurry up already.


you're not just IMPATIENT but a mental patient too.
You need a shrink...get some help pronto!!!




Roybot said:


> She is an illegal Bangladeshi pole vaulter.


added to my signature 

Btw why is BJP getting so desperate??
I saw Mr.Subraminan Swamy calling Priyanka an alcoholic in his Fb post.Why did they've to stoop so low and make personal attacks??
The remark on Priyanka Gandhi was pathetic.

I hope they dont water down their own efforts.

@SarthakGanguly @arp2041 @chak de INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

SarthakGanguly said:


> Hint:
> A temple destroyed in 1950s. Hindus shake their head and move on.
> A temple destroyed in 2014. Hindus wake up and file cases in Courts.
> 
> "it is not possible to coexist with Muslims when they are in Majority" Again wrong. Guess what was the Muslim percentage in 1946 in United India?
> Ans: 24%




I advocate what you say. Hindus of today are not hindus of few decade ago. 

Country derided since there were 24% Muslims. We should take care that the may not increase once again to divide the nation. The only solution is that we should become tigers like Jews.


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> She must be using a very giant POLE to jump directly to Kerala!!!


definitely taller than you lil midget


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> added to my signature
> 
> Btw why is BJP getting so desperate??
> I saw Mr.Subraminan Swamy calling Priyanka an alcoholic in his Fb post.Why did they've to stoop so low and make personal attacks??
> The remark on Priyanka Gandhi was pathetic.
> 
> I hope they dont water down their own efforts.



LOL...& what you call "boti boti kar dunga" "Modi is hitler" "Modi is a butcher" "even butcher is better than Modi" "Modi is devil" "Modi is animal" ....................??


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> LOL...& what you call "boti boti kar dunga" "Modi is hitler" "Modi is a butcher" "even butcher is better than Modi" "Modi is devil" "Modi is animal" ....................??




Modi is Rat, Modi is impotent, Modi is Lahu Purush, Modi is a monkey, Maut ka saudagar, Modi is a Kutta. etc... etc..


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> LOL...& what you call "boti boti kar dunga" "Modi is hitler" "Modi is a butcher" "even butcher is better than Modi" "Modi is devil" "Modi is animal" ....................??


Oh come on,Priyanka Gandhi never made those comments.
She's not even a politician,they could've spared such low level personal attacks on her.
Even if she consumes alcohol then its none of Mr.Subramanian Swamy's business.And we all know that none of these politicians are saints.


----------



## indiatester

Jason bourne said:


> Guy news is coming from amethi that RaGa is loosing to smriti ji ....


That can't be true man.


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> you're not just IMPATIENT but a mental patient too.
> You need a shrink...get some help pronto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> added to my signature
> 
> Btw why is BJP getting so desperate??
> I saw Mr.Subraminan Swamy calling Priyanka an alcoholic in his Fb post.Why did they've to stoop so low and make personal attacks??
> The remark on Priyanka Gandhi was pathetic.
> 
> I hope they dont water down their own efforts.
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @arp2041 @chak de INDIA



Congress knows that Rahul Gandhi is a failure, so their next move will be to project Priyanka Vadra as their leader, cause without a "Gandhi" Congress is finished. So its important to undermine Priyanka Vadra, hence the attacks on Robert Vadra.

Some of the comments might have have been out of line, I agree. I am not a big fan of Subramaniam Swamy, he can be a bit of a loose cannon at times. He needs to be more polished and diplomatic in his approach, specially when talking to the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Oh come on,Priyanka Gandhi never made those comments.
> She's not even a politician,they could've spared such low level personal attacks on her.
> Even if she consumes alcohol then its none of Mr.Subramanian Swamy's business.And we all know that none of these politicians are saints.



You should chk her speech, she is indeed making personal attacks on Modi, raising questions on his marriage, wtf she has to do with Modi's Marriage???

The entire anti-Modi camp has made sure that this elections stand out for the usage of GUTTER language.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> Oh come on,Priyanka Gandhi never made those comments.
> She's not even a politician,they could've spared such low level personal attacks on her.
> Even if she consumes alcohol then its none of Mr.Subramanian Swamy's business.And we all know that none of these politicians are saints.



If she is not a politician then why is she indulging in political campaigning . Once you are out in the public, asking for votes, you are a fair game.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Oh come on,Priyanka Gandhi never made those comments.
> She's not even a politician,they could've spared such low level personal attacks on her.
> Even if she consumes alcohol then its none of Mr.Subramanian Swamy's business.And we all know that none of these politicians are saints.


Two points - 

i. Priyanka has said nothing. She said nothing when her husband stole land. She said nothing when her family is busy looting India. She speaks about Modi's marital life. She attends and campaigns for the dynasty. She says nothing when his mother shames Indians by talking about Bharatiyata, and yet complains about BJP when these acts are criticized!

ii. BJP has not issued any statement through its spokesperson. Swamy's comments are personal and have no greater value. He has always been a maverick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> P.S. Pre Poll Projections says AJ losing Amritsar!!!



I wont say losing, but it will be very tough for him.


----------



## Jason bourne

indiatester said:


> That can't be true man.




Result of election 2014 will surprise everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> You should chk her speech, she is indeed making personal attacks on Modi, raising questions on his marriage, wtf she has to do with Modi's Marriage???
> 
> The entire anti-Modi camp has made sure that this elections stand out for the usage of GUTTER language.



Priyanka Vadra is hell bent on scoring media points. her mom and brother have already accepted defeat, it will her turn very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

CorporateAffairs said:


> Priyanka Vadra is hell bent on scoring media points. her mom and brother have already accepted defeat, it will her turn very soon.




Priyanka is not active in national election she is only limited to two seats and she is finding it difficult to win even those two seats


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Congress knows that Rahul Gandhi is a failure, so their next move will be to project Priyanka Vadra as their leader, cause without a "Gandhi" Congress is finished. So its important to undermine Priyanka Vadra, hence the attacks on Robert Vadra.


Robert vadra might be involved in scams i dont deny it.So attacking him is fine.



arp2041 said:


> You should chk her speech, she is indeed making personal attacks on Modi, raising questions on his marriage,


We all know Mr.Modi was smart enough to skip the relationship column all these years.And now that he decided to go public about it then it should not surprise you that such questions were asked.
BTW @Roybot just gave an apt reply to such attacks....


Roybot said:


> If she is not a politician then why is she indulging in political campaigning . Once you are out in the public, asking for votes, you are a fair game.


Yeah true,so Modi sympathizers should not turn cry babies when such feral attacks 're made on Modi.



SarthakGanguly said:


> ii. BJP has not issued any statement through its spokesperson. Swamy's comments are personal and have no greater value. He has always been a maverick.


Well I always assumed that most of the BJP supporters were also ardent Swamy fans.
*And I think he should apologize to her for that remark.Interestingly nobody talked about "Modi snoop gate".*
What say @Roybot ??
If others could spare Modi,then BJP should've also ensured that none of its leaders crossed their lines.



arp2041 said:


> The entire anti-Modi camp has made sure that this elections stand out for the usage of GUTTER language.


Correction:
The entire line of BJP and Congress leaders have used malodorous language.



arp2041 said:


> *wtf* she has to do with Modi's Marriage???


You too need some gyaan now
watch this video from time stamp 2 minute 30 seconds.
OSHO: Meaning and Versatility of the word ‘****’ | Spiritual Satya

never use such words again when I am around. wookay??


----------



## Vijjanamoksha

kbd-raaf said:


> So much bullshit has never been spoken.
> 
> The world is heading towards atheism/agnosticism, Hinduism is just as silly as all other religions. *We just haven't been the target of ridicule as much as Christianity/Islam. *



wtf ..... you cannot be serious !!! 

Go to any part of the world and ask them what they know about Hinduism....guess what they will tell you ? 

Not Yoga, not shanti, not its philosophy, not its message of dharma ................ but CASTE  

There is NO religion in the world that is as much maligned as Hinduism. Even Hindus are ashamed to admit they are actually practitioners of Hinduism  .......... even they want to showcase how they are not following the actual practices of Hnduism because it is so "primitive". Hindu scriptures is EVIL, Hindu priests (clerics ? ) are EVIL (brahmins), Hindu culture is primitive (Sati, caste), Hindu religion is barbaric, Hindus are cowards, Hindus are banias, Hindus are weaklings, Hindus are superstitious (giving milk to statues ). A bunch of "modern" Hindus will tell you how modern and "secular" they are because they laugh at the hindu scriptures and teachings  .......... they will tell you that Hinduism really has no structure, not rules no adherence to anything, you can eat a dead man (aghori) and still be a hindu. 

You think all this has nothing to do with ridiculing Hinduism ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> We all know Mr.Modi was smart enough to skip the relationship column all these years.And now that he decided to go public about it then it should not surprise you that such questions were asked.
> BTW @Roybot just gave an apt reply to such attacks....



Slight correction. The election commission earlier was ok with contestants leaving a few columns blank, if they didn't wish to disclose certain personal details. And thats what Modi used to do, because his marital status is no one's business. Now the rule has changed, and all the contestants must answer all the sections in the forms. So its not a matter of why Modi disclosed it now and not before. If declaration of marital status wasn't obligatory, he would have left that section unanswered this time as well.



> Yeah true,so Modi sympathizers should not turn cry babies when such feral attacks 're made on Modi.
> 
> 
> Well I always assumed that most of the BJP supporters were also ardent Swamy fans.
> *And I think he should apologize to her for that remark.Interestingly nobody talked about "Modi snoop gate".*
> What say @Roybot ??
> If others could spare Modi,then BJP should've also ensured that none of its leaders crossed their lines.



BJP didn't turn into cry babies, if anything with the Congress raking up the Modi's wife issue, it gave BJP the green light to attack the Vadra family and its shenanigans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vijjanamoksha

I can see that queen bee and her pets have turned this into a gossip thread.


----------



## abjktu

nair said:


> and now? ( if i may ask you)


born in a nasrani family...now a hardcore malayala chauvinist......



Vijjanamoksha said:


> I can see that queen bee and her pets have turned this into a gossip thread.


hey...how are you???


----------



## indiatester

Jason bourne said:


> Result of election 2014 will surprise everyone


I'm keep my expectations low though
BJP - 230ish (if you call this low )


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Slight correction. The election commission earlier was ok with contestants leaving a few columns blank, if they didn't wish to disclose certain personal details. And thats what Modi used to do, because his marital status is no one's business. Now the rule has changed, and all the contestants must answer all the sections in the forms. So its not a matter of why Modi disclosed it now and not before. If declaration of marital status wasn't obligatory, he would have left that section unanswered this time as well.


I knew about it.
But what I meant was his intention at hiding his marital status is what is being questioned now.
What was the need to hide it in the first place??
If he claims he's an honest man then he should prove it through his actions too.



Roybot said:


> BJP didn't turn into cry babies, if anything with the Congress raking up the Modi's wife issue, it gave BJP the green light to attack the Vadra family and its shenanigans.


You've no idea what this year's election campaign would have looked like if the snoop gate issue was picked up against Modi.
Modi's tarnished image would've completely given congress an edge.But i am still wondering why didnt this issue come up??? Or may be this silence was part of a deal, in return of BJP not talking about Rahul gandhi's detention at Boston airport in 2001.



Vijjanamoksha said:


> I can see that queen bee and her pets have turned this into a gossip thread.


new recruit??
really???


----------



## abjktu

levina said:


> why did you ask???


chumma,chodhichuuneullu...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vijjanamoksha

levina said:


> new recruit??
> really???



Do you have a problem with new recruits ?


----------



## Levina

Vijjanamoksha said:


> Do you have a problem with new recruits ?


I do have a problem with some old members guising as newbies.


----------



## notsuperstitious

levina said:


> I knew about it.
> But what I meant was his intention at hiding his marital status is what is being questioned now.
> What was the need to hide it in the first place??
> If he claims he's an honest man then he should prove it through his actions too.


 
Honest? To what extent? Do you expect candidates to write about their extra-marital affairs on the arital status column? That one night? Why not, if its about being honest???

The thing is its nobody's business, like my bathroom habits. I can be honest about it, but how is it relevant to the job I'm seeking? AFA he is concerned, the marriage has never existed - for many decades now... you know that right? Then when his performance as a trusted leader will not be affected by a wife that never existed for all practical purposes, but certainly by an extra marital affair - a possible honeytrap - why are we harping about a non issue?

BTW I won't be surprised if the rule change by EC was made just for Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

SarthakGanguly said:


> Two points -
> 
> i. Priyanka has said nothing. She said nothing when her husband stole land. She said nothing when her family is busy looting India. She speaks about Modi's marital life. She attends and campaigns for the dynasty. She says nothing when his mother shames Indians by talking about Bharatiyata, and yet complains about BJP when these acts are criticized!
> 
> ii. BJP has not issued any statement through its spokesperson. Swamy's comments are personal and have no greater value. He has always been a maverick.


--
she is most hypocrat in congres..
when whole india agitated ,
1. Anna campaign 2. Damini case 
did not uttar word ..
and she talking gyan and all .


----------



## ssethii

*Modi the Messiah? - 101 East - Al Jazeera English*


----------



## Levina

notsuperstitious said:


> Honest? To what extent? Do you expect candidates to write about their extra-marital affairs on the arital status column? That one night? Why not, if its about being honest???
> 
> The thing is its nobody's business, like my bathroom habits. I can be honest about it, but how is it relevant to the job I'm seeking? AFA he is concerned, the marriage has never existed - for many decades now... you know that right? Then when his performance as a trusted leader will not be affected by a wife that never existed for all practical purposes, but certainly by an extra marital affair - a possible honeytrap - why are we harping about a non issue?
> 
> BTW I won't be surprised if the rule change by EC was made just for Modi


Well I would not have taken up this issue had Mr.Subramanian Swamy not called Priyanka gandhi an alcoholic.
That is what I call personal attack.


----------



## jarves

walwal said:


> Time to anoint a Muslim prime minister in India | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.


Dumb author.


----------



## Dem!god

Here is, answering a FAQ by AAP supporters about some congressis who recently joined BJP. If patriotic sense prevails, why can't good people in Congress come and join BJP ?
Why, many of them have joined AAP for tickets, what do you think of them ? 
Forget the minions, the founder member Mr Yogendra Yadav was a part of Sonia's NAC and political mentor of Rahul Gandhi.Go ask them if AAP-Congress is bhai bhai.

BJP hasn't and never will compromise on its nationalist stand, no matter who joins it wherever. BJP stays firm on issues that are of prime national importance. People don't decide this party's ideology - it's the other way round.
________________________

Some AAP supporters ask "why are you not exposing Congress ? why only AAP ?"
The answer is, BJP has long been exposing the enemy of this nation called Congress AND CONTINUES TO DO SO UNLIKE AAP.
Congress has fostered a new organisation comprising entirely of the anti-national communists at top and good but ignorant people at the bottom. It's called AAP.
Their work : shoot, scoot, confuse and run. 
Everyone knew abut Mahmud Ghazni but someone must tell them about Jaichands. About likes of Kejriwal who deceive, lie and double-speak to achieve their ends.
Thank You very much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

levina said:


> I knew about it.
> But what I meant was his intention at hiding his marital status is what is being questioned now.
> What was the need to hide it in the first place??
> If he claims he's an honest man then he should prove it through his actions too.
> 
> 
> You've no idea what this year's election campaign would have looked like if the snoop gate issue was picked up against Modi.
> Modi's tarnished image would've completely given congress an edge.But i am still wondering why didnt this issue come up??? Or may be this silence was part of a deal, in return of BJP not talking about Rahul gandhi's detention at Boston airport in 2001.



The topics for elections should involve the vision of the leader/party for India and past performance.

The topics you have raised are only important when the above are same for all the parties/leaders.


----------



## Vijjanamoksha

levina said:


> I do have a problem with some old members guising as newbies.



Yes, you do appear to be a person with a lot of problems.  ......get help, or maybe you can start a new gossip.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

notsuperstitious said:


> Honest? To what extent? Do you expect candidates to write about their extra-marital affairs on the arital status column? That one night? Why not, if its about being honest???
> 
> The thing is its nobody's business, like my bathroom habits. I can be honest about it, but how is it relevant to the job I'm seeking? AFA he is concerned, the marriage has never existed - for many decades now... you know that right? Then when his performance as a trusted leader will not be affected by a wife that never existed for all practical purposes, but certainly by an extra marital affair - a possible honeytrap - why are we harping about a non issue?
> 
> BTW I won't be surprised if the rule change by EC was made just for Modi


--
selective picking..
MMS did not mentioned filled PAN CArd no of family.. why ? its imp as PM post you and family need to clean in terms of finacial 
discipline .. still details not given..
that copy is there in PDF . in this link..
--
Namo did not write that colume when it was not madetaory to fill it.
now EC declared it madeory ...to FILL ALL 

if Namo is gulty of not filling wife name .. same applies for MMS 
now what is more serious not
filling perosanl marital details or finaicila details


----------



## notsuperstitious

levina said:


> Well I would not have taken up this issue had Mr.Subramanian Swamy not called Priyanka gandhi an alcoholic.
> That is what I call personal attack.


 
There have been personal attacks against Modi too. Infact the kind of poision we have seen against Modi over a decade trumps everything the gandhis have faced.

BTW what do you have to say about Vadra's legal corruption? Hope you are not denying it...


----------



## Vijjanamoksha

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> selective picking..
> MMS did not mentioned filled PAN CArd no of family.. why ? its imp as PM post you and family need to clean in terms of finacial
> discipline .. still details not given..
> that copy is there in PDF . in this link..
> --
> Namo did not write that colume when it was not madetaory to fill it.
> now EC declared it madeory ...to FILL ALL
> 
> if Namo is gulty of not filling wife name .. same applies for MMS
> now what is more serious not
> filling perosanl marital details or finaicila details



Don't you know, the standards for judging NaMo is much higher. 

Its called Double Standards.


----------



## Levina

indiatester said:


> The topics for elections should involve the vision of the leader/party for India and past performance.
> The topics you have raised are only important when the above are same for all the parties/leaders.


Well turn a few pages and you'll realise why I raised this issue.



Vijjanamoksha said:


> Yes, you do appear to be a person with a lot of problems.  ......get help, or maybe you can start a new gossip.


caught you!!!
Do you think i won't be able to recognize my long lost foe?? 



notsuperstitious said:


> There have been personal attacks against Modi too. Infact the kind of poision we have seen against Modi over a decade trumps everything the gandhis have faced.
> 
> BTW what do you have to say about Vadra's legal corruption? Hope you are not denying it...



read my post no# 20695
Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1380

Dont jump into any conclusion after reading one or 2 of my posts here.
I am a political mugwump,i dont support any party as such.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

levina said:


> Well I would not have taken up this issue had Mr.Subramanian Swamy not called Priyanka gandhi an alcoholic.
> That is what I call personal attack.


--
mr .swamy knows more than us ..
what congress did with Modi was not peronal attack..
Priyanka gandhi cant be selective to pick issue..
you have to own all -postive and negative 
unfortunalety now MMS is not there to take blame as always



Vijjanamoksha said:


> Don't you know, the standards for judging NaMo is much higher.
> 
> Its called Double Standards.


--
its good . so even Namo fails to acquiqre that 
he still be much above of mediocre stand of The Gandhis have


----------



## Vijjanamoksha

levina said:


> caught you!!!
> Do you think i won't be able to recognize my long lost foe??



I have no idea with you mean.  ...... is this how you start a new gossip ? 

If I have to choose a foe, I would choose someone Worthy. I assure you, that can never be you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

indiatester said:


> The topics for elections should involve the vision of the leader/party for India and past performance.
> 
> The topics you have raised are only important when the above are same for all the parties/leaders.


--
vision and congress - hum kis gali ja rahe hai ?
leader - wo kaun hai?
pas performace-- 2g, coal, cwg, chopper 
--
so they can talk all bullshit as they only have that 
10 yr rule .. scaahr report showed muslim not developed 
now they wil try for next 10 yrs..
--
Namo started with development but seems got in congress trap partialy of secularism , mudsleding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Vijjanamoksha said:


> I have no idea with you mean.  ...... is this how you start a new gossip ?
> If I have to choose a foe, I would choose someone Worthy. I assure you, that can never be you.


Now better hide wherever you can coz now I know who you're.


----------



## jbond197

Subramaniam Swami is a loud mouth and extremely unpredictable. He just doesn't know when and where to stop. Such behavior doesn't suit a man of his stature and that probably is one thing that's gonna work against him getting into some serious portfolios under the Central Govt. He is shrewd and a very good economist and could have done good in the Finance Ministry. But his constant reckless outbursts makes him unfit for the job. But still I would like him in some advisory position to Finance Ministry.

Contrary to the popular believe of him being pro-Hindutva and anti-Muslim, his own daughter is married to a Muslim.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@ mod 
why 
*Vijjanamoksha BANNED*?
can we know reason?


----------



## Levina

pursuit of happiness said:


> @ mod
> why
> *Vijjanamoksha BANNED*?
> can we know reason?



Duplicate id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs




----------



## jarves

Vijjanamoksha said:


> I can see that queen bee and her pets have turned this into a gossip thread.


Who is the queen bee??


----------



## indiatester

levina said:


> Well turn a few pages and you'll realise why I raised this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> read my post no# 20695
> Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1380
> 
> Dont jump into any conclusion after reading one or 2 of my posts here.
> I am a political mugwump,i dont support any party as such.



Do you mean the Subramanya Swami comment on Priyanka provoked you for this line of argument?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

levina said:


> Duplicate id


--
ohhh..


----------



## jarves

Anyone knows the age of Narendra Modi??


----------



## pursuit of happiness

CorporateAffairs said:


>


--
pura paper hi pusblish kar diya..
TOI will sue you ...


----------



## CorporateAffairs

levina said:


> I do have a problem with some old members guising as newbies.



Old AAPCong tards slowly converting into BJP fans after reading the writing on the wall


----------



## Levina

indiatester said:


> Do you mean the Subramanya Swami comment on Priyanka provoked you for this line of argument?


Yes it did provoke me.He called her an alcoholic for no reason.


pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> ohhh..


excuse me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> new recruit??
> really???



esa kya shrap de diya tumney........bechara aya aur gya............ 

kaun tha woh waisey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> pura paper hi pusblish kar diya..
> TOI will sue you ...



It was a pic, where did I violate the copyrights 



jarves said:


> Anyone knows the age of Narendra Modi??



63


----------



## pursuit of happiness

levina said:


> Yes it did provoke me.He called her an alcoholic for no reason.
> 
> excuse me?


--
duplicate id ..
peole are so much attached 

how do you recognised ,, because i asked question ot mod why he banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

CorporateAffairs said:


> Old AAPCong tards slowly converting into BJP fans after reading the writing on the wall


whoaaa!!!
I have maintained my stance as a political mugwump.
You'll see me camouflaging as AAPtard,kaangrass supporter and BJP fan.any issues??


----------



## indiatester

jarves said:


> Anyone knows the age of Narendra Modi??


63.
Rahul -43
Modi education - MA
Rahul - BA, M.Phil


----------



## pursuit of happiness

CorporateAffairs said:


> It was a pic, where did I violate the copyrights
> 
> 
> 
> 63


--
you copied -- and you have no right..
by your pic i can read full paper.
which deined TOI one copy revenue..
so TOI wil sue you.. rs5


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Guys what happened to Kejri uncle, not been in news for quite sometime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

indiatester said:


> 63.
> Rahul -43
> Modi education - MA
> Rahul - BA, M.Phil


--
it physical age..
what about mental age?



ExtraOdinary said:


> Guys what happened to Kejri uncle, not been in news for quite sometime


--
EC made his life diffuclt in varansi


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> esa kya shrap de diya tumney........bechara aya aur gya............
> 
> kaun tha woh waisey





pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> duplicate id ..
> peole are so much attached
> 
> how do you recognised ,, because i asked question ot mod why he banned



When you've just one enemy on the forum its very easy to track that one down.
I had reported him as soon as i was convinced that it was the fsame troll who luvs picking on me and since he had warned me against taking his name,i will just take his pet name MANVAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> whoaaa!!!
> I have maintained my stance as a political mugwump.
> You'll see me camouflaging as AAPtard,kaangrass supporter and BJP fan.*any issues?? *



YES!! If you don't say ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR 50 times a day than you will be treated as a TRAITOR!!! 

ab bolo.........Tom ko hai Jerry sey pyaar.........Abki baar modi sarkar!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> YES!! If you don't say ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR 50 times a day than you will be treated as a TRAITOR!!!
> 
> ab bolo.........Tom ko hai Jerry sey pyaar.........Abki baar modi sarkar!!



jitna karlo atyachaar
nahi kahungi
abki baar modi sarkar...

Btw i do support Modi and you know it.


----------



## Dem!god

Anjali Damania accepted on Times Now that she is a pathologist by profession. However she purchased farmers' land in Maharashtra by declaring herself as a 'farmer' and thereafter sold that land to Private real state conglomerates [1]. This fraud wasn't the first time; she is a known Land Shark in Maharashtra [2].
(As a side fact her husband Anish Damania, head of Emkay Global, was charged with erroneous trading order, which led the Nifty to slump by 900 points (more than 15 per cent) [6])
In the past she, along with Kejriwal, levelled charges against Nitin Gadkari for Irrigation scam. None of the wild allegations put by the shoot and scoot team could be proved [3], but in doing so they protected the actual accused of Irrigation scam - Sharad Pawar [4]. Damania wasn't even aware of the whistle-blower of the entire scam (chief engineer Vijay Pandhare). After which the state BJP unit was the first to unearth the irrigation scam and had undertaken public agitations but Kejriwal took all credit with media glare and spicy false allegations.
What media never highlighted was the fact that Gadkari promptly challenged Damania's wild rants with a legal notice [5]

Now here comes the interesting part. When people asked Kejriwal how come AAP has got Anjali Damania, a known Land Shark, in the party? Then Kejriwal LIED and said she’s just an 'ordinary volunteer'. [7]
But now we find that AAP has given her a LokSabha ticket from Nagpur, Maharastra.
‘Just a volunteer' Mr. kejriwal ?

‪#‎DamaadGate‬ ‪#‎49LiesOfAK49‬
Report via ShankhNaad
[1] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euRO3dJgRs8
IAC member Anjali Damania bought farm land, then sold it after changing land use - Indian Express
[2] Activist Anjali Damania a land shark too | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
[3] 








[4] 



[5] Gadkari slaps defamation notice on IAC activist Anjali Damania - The Times of India
[6] Nifty crash raises political temperature | Business Standard
[7] Arvind Kejriwal give Land Shark Anjali Damania ticket for LS 2014, calls her ordinary volunteer - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

levina said:


> When you've just one enemy on the forum its very easy to track that one down.
> I had reported him as soon as i was convinced that it was the fsame troll who luvs picking on me and since he had warned me against taking his name,i will just take his pet name MANVAN


--
so he was who not be named..
pdf is strange place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

levina said:


> Yes it did provoke me.He called her an alcoholic for no reason.


Fair enough. That was not needed at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

levina said:


> jitna karlo atyachaar
> nahi kahungi
> abki baar modi sarkar...
> 
> Btw i do support Modi and you know it.


-- you said it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> jitna karlo atyachaar
> nahi kahungi
> abki baar modi sarkar...
> 
> Btw i do support Modi and you know it.



Shiv Shankar Menon hai Rashtriya Suraksha Salahkar...............................#abkibaarmodisarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> it physical age..
> what about mental age?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


>



election key baad Congress isey Gubarey aur tofee bechney ka kaam degi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

he is maturring but still far aw .. see the proof..
learning is on..
Claim Check: Rahul Gandhi on farmers’ suicide in Gujarat - Livemint

*Claim: 6,000 farmers have co*mmitted suicide in Gujarat.
*Who:* Congress party vice-president Rahul Gandhi.
*Where:* In Amreli, Gujarat, while addressing an election rally on 26 April.
*Check:* He is right, although this number should be seen in t*he right context.*
National Crime Records Bureau data shows that since 2001, when current chief minister Narendra Modi* assumed office, 6,466 people employed in agriculture have committed suicide* in Gujarat. But data also shows that *26,587 farmers in Andhra Pradesh *killed themselves in the same time, and *44,769 in Maharashtra* did too. An*d both states were ruled, for at least part of the period under consideration, by Congress governments.
Source:* Accidental Death and Suicides in India report


----------



## SRP

ExtraOdinary said:


> Guys what happened to Kejri uncle, not been in news for quite sometime



Tumhari wish puri ho gayi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461037871709691904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461037110510628864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

ExtraOdinary said:


> Guys what happened to Kejri uncle, not been in news for quite sometime




Nam liya or shetan hajir abhi abhi PC karke ro raha tha ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chola warrior

jbond197 said:


> Subramaniam Swami is a loud mouth and extremely unpredictable. He just doesn't know when and where to stop. Such behavior doesn't suit a man of his stature and that probably is one thing that's gonna work against him getting into some serious portfolios under the Central Govt. He is shrewd and a very good economist and could have done good in the Finance Ministry. But his constant reckless outbursts makes him unfit for the job. But still I would like him in some advisory position to Finance Ministry.
> Contrary to the popular believe of him being pro-Hindutva and anti-Muslim, his own daughter is married to a Muslim.



Swamy is nutcase.
Though being tamil origin..I don't know from where he got extreme dislike for Tamilians.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

How come Congress, whatever its model has been, is not responsible for poor social indicators of the country?

— ShivrajSingh Chouhan (@ChouhanShivraj) April 29, 2014


----------



## arp2041

Priyanka Gandhi directly ATTACKING Smriti Irani...................................Someone is REALLY afraid now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> election key baad Congress isey Gubarey aur tofee bechney ka kaam degi


Congresswaalas were dying to get his sister join politics, maybe she will replace him after these elections. Atleast she has more brains than this guy.
Plus I kind of find her hot , ye vadra ne kaise pataya isko, she is way out of his league


----------



## hacxor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Now Lalu contributes to "butcher" onslaught, BJP says remarks reek of despair | NDTV.com

Does calling someone butcher not violates EC model code of conduct?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> Congresswaalas were dying to get his sister join politics, maybe she will replace him after these elections. Atleast she has more brains than this guy.
> Plus I kind of find her hot , ye vadra ne kaise pataya isko, she is way out of his league


--
dont underestimate her..
she knows her caliber..thats why she is not coming in times when mom and bro need the most..
her husband background is not clean which become problem is she join politics. 
She just restrictd to family bastion.
even there 5 oout of 7 local seat went to non congress ..
which shows her calibre ..
she is frog in pond of amethi, raibarely..
but in sea of india .. sharks are waiting..
still she atleast try


----------



## Sourya Kharb

ExtraOdinary said:


> Plus I kind of find her hot , ye vadra ne kaise pataya isko, she is way out of his league


Priyanka Hot  Good Joke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

hacxor said:


>


-
notice is legal form of protest..
he think ambani should make dahrna in ftonr of AAP office



Sourya Kharb said:


> Priyanka Hot  Good Joke


--
she more looks like man than women..
note: not to insult any women

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Chola warrior said:


> Swamy is nutcase.
> Though being tamil origin..I don't know from where he got extreme dislike for Tamilians.


Yeah, that is one thing that amazes me too!! But isn't it true that he dislikes only LTTE and supporting Tamils?


----------



## Sourya Kharb

pursuit of happiness said:


> she more looks like man than women..
> note: not to insult any women


I am not insulting women I am insulting this woman 
I mean which part of this Woman/Man is hot?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Sourya Kharb said:


> I am not insulting women I am insulting this woman
> I mean which part of this Woman/Man is hot?


--
it was not for you..
i genraly put note ..where i think comments may hurt any one..
you know indinan get hert so early..
i agree with you..
she is more manly than robert bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Priyanka Gandhi Directly attacking her own brother Rahul Gandhi??? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461047479476027392

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

any one aware of two of our most respected member missing.
Fsayd and bhai zakir 
any idea..
miss there poster and logic


----------



## jbond197

Priyanka Gandhi got Indira's looks. I always thought Congress will project her more or convince her to lead the party but alas they chose that dumb Rahul!!


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> Priyanka Gandhi Directly attacking her own brother Rahul Gandhi???
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461047479476027392


--
all know this
but who will speak .. that shhahajada is naked ...



jbond197 said:


> Priyanka Gandhi got Indira's looks. I always thought Congress will project her more or convince her to lead Congress but alas they chose that dumb Rahul!!


--
looks can take her up to congress postiion but further you need brains ...
he did not wanted to come .. but MAMA told  beta kar le


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461048200699211776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> 
> looks can take her up to congress postiion but further you need brains ...



Congress just needs a face. The work involving brains is actually done by the bureaucrats and advisors like Ahmed Patel!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

jbond197 said:


> Congress just needs a face. The work involving brains is actually done by the bureaucrats and advisors like Ahmed Patel!!


--
true .. 
RTI was by aruna roy
Food secuirty .. still dont know how to work out

but then these thnig happed when you face election..
mature real politicain can tear these face to the core..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Congress just needs a face. The work involving brains is actually done by the bureaucrats and advisors like Ahmed Patel!!



Irony, for past 10 years a MUSLIM was advising a CHRISTIAN on how to give work to a SIKH to run a country of Majority HINDUS & they still question our SECULARISM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sourya Kharb

KILLERS OF DEMOCRACY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Sourya Kharb said:


> KILLERS OF DEMOCRACY


--


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> you're not just IMPATIENT but a mental patient too.
> You need a shrink...get some help pronto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> added to my signature
> 
> Btw why is BJP getting so desperate??
> I saw *Mr.Subraminan Swamy* calling Priyanka an alcoholic in his Fb post.Why did they've to stoop so low and make personal attacks??
> The remark on Priyanka Gandhi was pathetic.
> 
> I hope they dont water down their own efforts.
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @arp2041 @chak de INDIA



The name says everything.



levina said:


> definitely taller than you lil midget







ExtraOdinary said:


> Congresswaalas were dying to get his sister join politics, maybe she will replace him after these elections. Atleast she has more brains than this guy.
> Plus I kind of find her hot , ye vadra ne kaise pataya isko, she is way out of his league





hey now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Agravati said:


> There is only one poisonous queen bee who collaborate with Pakistani's and Rat on Indians in pdf.
> 
> Her list of eager pets is fairly long too......and is well known for her character assassination.
> 
> Fittingly her avatar is a RAT



Hi there Manvanataratruti.

Long time no see.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

Hi Manavanataratruti.

Next time you create a Multiple I.D you might want to refrain from having 'ti' as the ending letters in your username

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461055462100578304@arp2041 parent tweet kaise add karenge ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

Agravati said:


> ....how is *Jaichand *?





wut?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461055462100578304@arp2041 parent tweet kaise add karenge ?



Kaminey.........Tweet Chor.......... 

abey timesnow key tweet pe jake "more" "embed"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indopak

Now we know why there is so much Priyanka prem on Times Now 

*Arnab admits, got his biggest break with help of Priyanka*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Kaminey.........Tweet Chor..........
> 
> abey timesnow key tweet pe jake "more" "embed"



Bhai ko add kar le


----------



## pursuit of happiness

indopak said:


> Now we know why there is so much Priyanka prem on Times Now
> 
> *Arnab admits, got his biggest break with help of Priyanka*


--
arnab .. the nation wants to know.. when you taking priyankas interview frankly ?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jbond197 said:


> Priyanka Gandhi got Indira's looks. I always thought Congress will project her more or convince her to lead the party but alas they chose that dumb Rahul!!



Priyanka Vadra will be the face of Congress in 2019.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461065865140506624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461065925668507648


CorporateAffairs said:


> Priyanka Vadra will be the face of Congress in 2019.



Afteral we are going to have our own version of Bhutto & Zardari!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bang Galore

jbond197 said:


> Contrary to the popular believe of him being pro-Hindutva and anti-Muslim, *his own daughter is married to a Muslim*.



Not like he had a choice in the matter, even though he himself is married to a parsee.











_Suhasini Haidar (CNN-IBN), daughter of Subramaniam Swamy is married to the son of the former Foreign Secretary Salman Haidar._


----------



## abjktu

Chola warrior said:


> Swamy is nutcase.
> Though being tamil origin..I don't know from where he got extreme dislike for Tamilians.


there are many peoples like him in every society...there is a chap named 'manvanthrathruthi' in this forum...he keeps poking fun on malayalis and Kerala,though he himself a born malayali...ironically he is a great fan of chubbu chamy..


----------



## jbond197

Bang Galore said:


> Not like he had a choice in the matter, even though he himself is married to a parsee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Suhasini Haidar (CNN-IBN), daughter of Subramaniam Swamy is married to the son of the former Foreign Secretary Salman Haidar._


Roxana Subramaniam Swamy is probably a biggest fan Subramaniam ever got and a great support indeed!!

“His Views Are Those Of A Patriotic Indian” | Sunit Arora

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461075738834120705


----------



## nair



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

levina said:


> Well I would not have taken up this issue had Mr.Subramanian Swamy not called Priyanka gandhi an alcoholic.
> That is what I call personal attack.




telling somebody alcoholic if somebody is really alcoholic is not very offensive. It is certainly less offensive than


Jason bourne said:


> Uski maka abhi abhi 50 paise me 1 peti lagay he modi win  modi PM bane to 50k milenge agar nahi hua to 1lkh jayenga ...




Share something with me out of that 50K.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

CorporateAffairs said:


> Priyanka Vadra will be the face of Congress in 2019.


--
face to show who was responsible for mess of 60 yrs


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> You should chk her speech, she is indeed making personal attacks on Modi, raising questions on his marriage, wtf she has to do with Modi's Marriage???
> 
> The entire anti-Modi camp has made sure that this elections stand out for the usage of GUTTER language.




She is from that robber family. Fix her with her husband.



Jason bourne said:


> Result of election 2014 will surprise everyone




How ??

Like Rajasthan? will BJP get more seats than anybody would have projected?


----------



## Jason bourne

No.2 which I have to press tommorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Yesterday I show the interview of gautam Adani.

He clarified all issues of land being given to him at a cheap rate. 

He said he was given the land by congress government at 10 pase per Square meter. Than shankar sig gave at Rs 1 and BJP at Rs 32. It was a submerge land at see cost. they filled it up nad build mudra port. He also said that under new SEZ policy of central government, other people got the land at same rate. He also clarified that there is not a single inch of land is taken from Farmer. Land from farmers was also available at the same rate as we buy from government but we prefer to take it from Government. This land was given at that price to develop the region. We have not got any special favor from Gujarat Government.



jarves said:


> Anyone knows the age of Narendra Modi??




63 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Pappu at rally in telengana -"i want to wear a watch made from telengana.Can TRS give that? "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

@jha saab Rudy is giving tough time to rabdi in chhapra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> Subramaniam Swami is a loud mouth and extremely unpredictable. He just doesn't know when and where to stop. Such behavior doesn't suit a man of his stature and that probably is one thing that's gonna work against him getting into some serious portfolios under the Central Govt. He is shrewd and a very good economist and could have done good in the Finance Ministry. But his constant reckless outbursts makes him unfit for the job. But still I would like him in some advisory position to Finance Ministry.
> 
> Contrary to the popular believe of him being pro-Hindutva and anti-Muslim, his own daughter is married to a Muslim.




Being Pro hindu is not bad. Most of the Muslims are blindly pro Muslim. hindus should also have somebody to speak on their behalf.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Pappu at rally in telengana -"i want to wear a watch made from telengana.Can TRS give that? "


Did he seriously say that? Pappu should get his money back from his speech writer!


----------



## HariPrasad

indiatester said:


> 63.
> Rahul -43
> Modi education - MA
> Rahul - BA, M.Phil




No M phil he failed in that exam.



ExtraOdinary said:


> Congresswaalas were dying to get his sister join politics, maybe she will replace him after these elections. Atleast she has more brains than this guy.
> Plus I kind of find her hot , ye vadra ne kaise pataya isko, she is way out of his league




She has not given that impression in this election. At least Pappu do not say someone Chuha which his sister says.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> telling somebody alcoholic if somebody is really alcoholic is not very offensive. It is certainly less offensive than
> 
> 
> 
> Share something with me out of that 50K.



What u want to know ? Ow ok party for all pdfians


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461088453078179840
@JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461032926977613824

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

HariPrasad said:


> *No M phil he failed in that exam.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has not given that impression in this election. At leat Pappu do not say someone Chuha which his sister says.


He claims that M.Phil in his qualifications.
http://eci.nic.in/GE2004_Affidavits/Uttar Pradesh/Affidavits/21/RahulGandhi/RahulGandhi_SC4.html
I'm fairly certain he will not like on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

nair said:


> View attachment 26309




Unable to understand. Pl elaborate.


----------



## Star Wars

2010-11 most critical years…we made mistakes, were disconnected: Chidambaram | The Indian Express | Page 99


interesting article by chiddu


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> 2010-11 most critical years…we made mistakes, were disconnected: Chidambaram | The Indian Express | Page 99
> 
> 
> interesting article by chiddu




None other than this Chor Chiddu, Sibbal and few other crooks are responsible for down fall of congress. What they did with Ramdev, people have not forgotten.


----------



## nair

HariPrasad said:


> Unable to understand. Pl elaborate.



Protest by kids against high capitation fee/donation for Kinder garden admission..... it is staged by Students Federation of India, students union of CPIM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461093457667178496

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Narendra Modi on Rahul Gandhi: 'Where did Congress get this specimen?'*

In an escalation of war of words, Narendra Modi today dubbed Rahul Gandhi a "specimen" who has "little knowledge" of Gujarat

Mr Modi lampooned Mr Gandhi for dishing out "falsehoods" in his speeches about vast job vacancies and the institution of the Lokayukta in his state.

He also alleged that the Congress has so far sent 100 emissaries to his home town of Vadnagar to find out if he ever used to sell tea or not.

"*If you want to relieve stress, listen to Rahul's speeches*. 

As per his mathematics, there are 27,000 crore jobs lying vacant in Gujarat. How can this be possible when the total population of Gujarat is six crores ? 

What kind of Namuna (specimen) has the Congress brought ?"  asked Mr Modi during his rally in Kheralu town under Patan Lok Sabha constituency.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

*Bookies stop offering bets on Rahul Gandhi*

MUMBAI: As May 16 nears, leading bookies in Rajkot, Indore and Ahmedabad have stopped offering bets on Rahul Gandhi as the next prime minister of India, suggesting that the Congress VP does not stand much of a chance to move into 7 Race Course Road after the Lok Sabha poll results are out in mid-May. Even a month ago, some bookies were offering odds of about Rs 6-7 for Gandhi to be the PM, while the rate for Arvind Kejriwal, the founder of Aam Aadmi Party, was about Rs 500-525.

In contrast to Rahul Gandhi, the rate for Narendra Modi, the BJP candidate for the PM post, is 45 paise, nearly unchanged from what the rate was about a month ago. This means if one bets Rs 100 on Modi to assume the coveted office in Delhi's South Block, and he actually becomes the PM after May 16, one would get Rs 145.

"Rahul Gandhi is not a running item any more," said a person who is aware of the rates. According to the person, the rates in other parts of the country would differ by 1-2 paise, and not much.

In the Rajkot-Indore circles, the rates for the NDA coming to power is 44 paise. The rates for the BJP, which led the alliance that ruled the country from 1999-2004, getting 200 Lok Sabha seats is 46 paise and 58 paise for 250 seats. This rate has slightly changed what was offered about 10 days ago, — 50 paise to 75 paise for the BJP getting 250 seats — indicating the party has a lower chance of getting to that level.

Bookies are also betting heavily about the Congress getting less than 100 Lok Sabha seats, with the rates for it getting 85-90 seats at Rs 1.60-1.70, the person related to bookies said.

Rates in these betting hubs of the country nearly match what several opinion polls have been predicting. An opinion poll by Times Now — C Voter put 227 seats for the BJP-led NDA, while for the Congress-led UPA the number was 101 seats. The opinion poll also puts 215 seats for all non-NDA, non-UPA parties combined.

Bookies stop offering bets on Rahul ​Gandhi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Mukhtar an saris PC live

Congress ko Samarthan  AK ki deposit gayi aab


----------



## Star Wars

> Business Standard
> 
> *AAP member Ashwini Upadhyaya resigns with 2400 others*
> 
> AAP's national council member Ashwini Upadhyaya, who was expelled for his "anti-party activities", today left the party with 2,400 other workers. Talking to reporters here, Upadhyaya alleged that the ideology, with which AAP was formed, has lost somewhere and the common man was feeling cheated. He said due to this 2,400 workers, including convenors of eight wards and 40 local incharges, have resigned from the party. Upadhayay questioned AAP national convenor Arvind Kejriwal "why he elected un
> 
> AAP's national council member Ashwini Upadhyaya, who was expelled for his "anti-party activities", today left the party with 2,400 other workers.
> 
> Talking to reporters here, Upadhyaya alleged that the ideology, with which AAP was formed, has lost somewhere and the common man was feeling cheated.
> 
> *He said due to this 2,400 workers, including convenors of eight wards and 40 local incharges, have resigned from the party.*
> 
> Upadhayay questioned AAP national convenor Arvind Kejriwal "why he elected unconstitutional way for Jan Lokpal bill and why Delhi Lokayukta was not made stronger?"
> 
> He said, "*Kejriwal resigned from the post of Delhi Chief Minister without referendum*."
> 
> "*AAP fielded 455 candidates in tacit understanding with Congress to divide votes*," he said.
> 
> He alleged that "*Sisodia's Kabir Foundation was registered in 2007, then how he managed to get Rs 44 lakh in 2005 and 32 lakh in 2006 from Ford Foundation*."
> 
> Upadhyaya also asked why AAP made Yudhveer Singh, who gave clean chit to Robert Vadra in land deal, its candidate from Hisar Lok Sabha seat.




Ak-49 in trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461100472409939968
WTF 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460783272264728576


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461074645483941888


chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461100472409939968
> WTF
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460783272264728576



the girl is in for the money , i don;t believe any girl would chase a dog


----------



## kurup

chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461100472409939968
> WTF



Looks like PS ...... if not I am real jealous of him ....


----------



## Jason bourne

(

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461101726196445184)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461101726196445184)



I swear these congis are hand in gloves with every criminal and terror organizations just to get a few votes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461102344013225984

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461101726196445184)



Ajai Rai is no more getting the votes of Hindu castes he was targeting.

Only muslims will vote for him, but even they wouldn't like to be on a sinking ship.

expecting a huge victory for MODI.



chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461102344013225984



I like this guy yaar...........


----------



## Jason bourne

Msg circulating in gujrat today 


Kale..(tmrw)

Pehla NaMo

Pachi..

Jamo (eat) !! 


Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Black money: SC irked with Centre for not implementing orders - Rediff.com Business

After modi's remark that center is not appointing SIT to bring back blak money, coincidentally within a week, Supreme court has directed this crook government to disclose illigal foreign bank accounts.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461101726196445184)


ab toh kejri ka deposit bi gaya!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> I like this guy yaar...........




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461106860461162496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461106913476759552
Another gem from pappu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

desert warrior said:


> *Bookies stop offering bets on Rahul Gandhi*
> 
> MUMBAI: As May 16 nears, leading bookies in Rajkot, Indore and Ahmedabad have stopped offering bets on Rahul Gandhi as the next prime minister of India, suggesting that the Congress VP does not stand much of a chance to move into 7 Race Course Road after the Lok Sabha poll results are out in mid-May. Even a month ago, some bookies were offering odds of about Rs 6-7 for Gandhi to be the PM, while the rate for Arvind Kejriwal, the founder of Aam Aadmi Party, was about Rs 500-525.
> 
> In contrast to Rahul Gandhi, the rate for Narendra Modi, the BJP candidate for the PM post, is 45 paise, nearly unchanged from what the rate was about a month ago. This means if one bets Rs 100 on Modi to assume the coveted office in Delhi's South Block, and he actually becomes the PM after May 16, one would get Rs 145.
> 
> "Rahul Gandhi is not a running item any more," said a person who is aware of the rates. According to the person, the rates in other parts of the country would differ by 1-2 paise, and not much.
> 
> In the Rajkot-Indore circles, the rates for the NDA coming to power is 44 paise. The rates for the BJP, which led the alliance that ruled the country from 1999-2004, getting 200 Lok Sabha seats is 46 paise and 58 paise for 250 seats. This rate has slightly changed what was offered about 10 days ago, — 50 paise to 75 paise for the BJP getting 250 seats — indicating the party has a lower chance of getting to that level.
> 
> Bookies are also betting heavily about the Congress getting less than 100 Lok Sabha seats, with the rates for it getting 85-90 seats at Rs 1.60-1.70, the person related to bookies said.
> 
> Rates in these betting hubs of the country nearly match what several opinion polls have been predicting. An opinion poll by Times Now — C Voter put 227 seats for the BJP-led NDA, while for the Congress-led UPA the number was 101 seats. The opinion poll also puts 215 seats for all non-NDA, non-UPA parties combined.
> 
> Bookies stop offering bets on Rahul Gandhi - The Times of India



Uska Matlab Pappu to gaya kam se.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Centre discloses names of all 26 account holders in Liechtenstein bank.
Wonder who's name is in there! There must be an agenda to this..


----------



## arp2041

Thanks to Mukhtar Ansari, Polarization is complete in & around Varanasi..............

Ajai Rai - Expect Muslim votes

Modi - Expect one sided vote by Hindus & even some muslims.

Kejri - Dilli ka ticket katwa le aam admi!!!


----------



## Android

Rahul Kanwal revealing his hidden hindutva side. Check out his twitter handle


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461106486286897152
@BDforever bachke rahiyo ab

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461106486286897152
> @BDforever bachke rahiyo ab


Is this handle for real?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461110819451711488
Abki Baar 300 Paar!!!



SarthakGanguly said:


> Is this handle for real?



fake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

indiatester said:


> He claims that M.Phil in his qualifications.
> http://eci.nic.in/GE2004_Affidavits/Uttar Pradesh/Affidavits/21/RahulGandhi/RahulGandhi_SC4.html
> I'm fairly certain he will not like on that.


--
sr secondary cbse 1989
mphil 1995
6 yrs only ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461112885498740736

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461109283837734912
@arp2041 @chak de INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wolfschanzze

Star Wars said:


> 2010-11 most critical years…we made mistakes, were disconnected: Chidambaram | The Indian Express | Page 99
> 
> 
> interesting article by chiddu


Finally he admits they bungled up Economy and corruption issues,This states how low is the morale of Congressis and they see the writing on the wall.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

wolfschanzze said:


> Finally he admits they bungled up Economy and corruption issues,This states how low is the morale of Congressis and they see the writing on the wall.


--
still you say they see writing on wall
Congress is confident of getting absolute majority with its allies: Ahmed Patel - The Times of India


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461106486286897152
> @BDforever bachke rahiyo ab


that is the thing,the BJP's plan to start cleaning muslims from india by lebaling them illegal bangladeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

wolfschanzze said:


> Finally he admits they bungled up Economy and corruption issues,This states how low is the morale of Congressis and they see the writing on the wall.



Congress is completely bankrupt when it comes to ECONOMICS of POLITICS...............

I heard Pappu's speech promising free health care to poor & have become worried if poor indeed vote congress on this plank.

In such a trouble state of economy when current account deficit is close to 5% & India is yet to feel the aftermath of food security bill, promising another freebie like free healthcare is simply IDIOTIC.

But what they have to do with economics, they just want to remain in power, as it is, it's not there money they are spending.

Where will this stop?? when our country again faces a real embarrassment like transferring our Gold to Bank of England like in 1991??

@Abingdonboy thats why I like Modi, he has said in his speech - Neither I promise free food, nor free healthcare, but I promise that I will empower a poor Indian so much that he can earn his own food & other necessities.

@Chinese-Dragon your views?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

BDforever said:


> that is the thing,the BJP's plan to start cleaning muslims from india by lebaling them illegal bangladeshis


--
there plan to send illegal migrant from india.. iirespective of caste ..
illegal Marsian, Moonian, Jupiterian willl be send back if exits of any caste..
you took oath to be .............. forever and ever ?


----------



## walwal

That says it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> still you say they see writing on wall
> Congress is confident of getting absolute majority with its allies: Ahmed Patel - The Times of India


If the main leaders dont put up a brave face then the cadres will give up before election phases are over.Its evident from their slip ups Chavan saying were ready to form alliance with third front and chidu now saying they miscalculated the anger etc. are indicators.
Last elections on counting day Lalu said they are sweeping Bihar what we saw as their rout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> Congress is completely bankrupt when it comes to ECONOMICS of POLITICS...............
> 
> I heard Pappu's speech promising free health care to poor & have become worried if poor indeed vote congress on this plank.
> 
> In such a trouble state of economy when current account deficit is close to 5% & India is yet to feel the aftermath of food security bill, promising another freebie like free healthcare is simply IDIOTIC.
> 
> But what they have to do with economics, they just want to remain in power, as it is, it's not there money they are spending.
> 
> @Abingdonboy thats why I like Modi, he has said in his speech - Neither I promise free food, nor free healthcare, but I promise that I will empower a poor Indian so much that he can earn his own food & other necessities.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon your views?


--
its sham
Free healthcare- not universal.. its for working class .. for that ESIC is already there.. which is horrible ..
Food secuirty-- pawar known to have sharp mind .. he knows FSA will doom ,, at execution level ..



walwal said:


> View attachment 26314
> 
> 
> That says it all.


--
no-786
even allah/ god dont want him to be in any postion in indian parliament ..let alone PM chair


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> Congress is completely bankrupt when it comes to ECONOMICS of POLITICS...............
> 
> I heard Pappu's speech promising free health care to poor & have become worried if poor indeed vote congress on this plank.
> 
> In such a trouble state of economy when current account deficit is close to 5% & India is yet to feel the aftermath of food security bill, promising another freebie like free healthcare is simply IDIOTIC.
> 
> But what they have to do with economics, they just want to remain in power, as it is, it's not there money they are spending.
> 
> Where will this stop?? when our country again faces a real embarrassment like transferring our Gold to Bank of England like in 1991??
> 
> @Abingdonboy thats why I like Modi, he has said in his speech - Neither I promise free food, nor free healthcare, but I promise that I will empower a poor Indian so much that he can earn his own food & other necessities.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon your views?


Yeah his zeenews interview was good, He said he would give good governance and stable government which can take good decisions for welfare of all.
He said i dont promise to get you a rolls royce car for you, but i promise whats pragmatic like water for everyone,education,sanitation,industrialization etc.
He also said im not promising anyone the Moon and even i dont think people want me to do that.
Exactly this is the kind of PM we need now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> there plan to send illegal migrant from india.. iirespective of caste ..
> illegal Marsian, Moonian, Jupiterian willl be send back if exits of any caste..
> you took oath to be .............. forever and ever ?


Did watch a speech of Modi ?
he said hindu bangladeshis are welcome in india, but he is against illegal muslim ? (biased by caste ?)
for your info, most of the illegal bangladeshis are woman and children for human traffic.
if you check religion based who moved to india, are mainly hindus.

do not talk like an idiot.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

BDforever said:


> Did watch a speech of Modi ?
> he said hindu bangladeshis are welcome in india, but he is against illegal muslim ? (biased by caste ?)
> for your info, most of the illegal bangladeshis are woman and children for human traffic.
> if you check religion based who moved to india, are mainly hindus.
> 
> do not talk like an idiot.


--
link to prove that he said hindu bangadeshi illegal means welcome 
i am happy to be idiot...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> that is the thing,the BJP's plan to start cleaning muslims from india by lebaling them illegal bangladeshis



Ufff . . concpiracy theories ki ma nikali hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@all member 
as per our friend BDforevr
modi said this,
*he said hindu bangladeshis are welcome in india, but he is against illegal muslim ? (biased by caste ?)*
is it true?


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


> Ufff . . concpiracy theories ki ma nikali hai


just wait 1 month, you will see


----------



## pursuit of happiness

BDforever said:


> just wait 1 month, you will see


--
please post link to prove your point as you mentioned before


----------



## arp2041

pursuit of happiness said:


> @all member
> as per our friend BDforevr
> modi said this,
> *he said hindu bangladeshis are welcome in india, but he is against illegal muslim ? (biased by caste ?)*
> is it true?



Yup......he said those hindus who feel threatened in BD are welcome in India as India is only country for Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

pursuit of happiness said:


> @all member
> as per our friend BDforevr
> modi said this,
> *he said hindu bangladeshis are welcome in india, but he is against illegal muslim ? (biased by caste ?)*
> is it true?


We must accommodate Hindu Bangladeshi migrants: Modi in Assam - The Times of India


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> Did watch a speech of Modi ?
> he said hindu bangladeshis are welcome in india, but he is against illegal muslim ? (biased by caste ?)
> for your info, most of the illegal bangladeshis are woman and children for human traffic.
> if you check religion based who moved to india, are mainly hindus.
> 
> do not talk like an idiot.



So whats wrong in it ?

Muslims have so many places to go but Hindus got none other than India . . 
and what bangladeshis are doing to their hindu brothers is a world known fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


> So whats wrong in it ?
> 
> Muslims have so many places to go but Hindus got none other than India . .
> and what bangladeshis are doing to their hindu brothers is a world known fact.


yea like my one of my close friend who is hindu, a credit rating company's employee


----------



## arp2041

BDforever said:


> yea like my one of my close friend who is hindu, a credit rating company's employee



Oh u mean Hindus are company employees only while the bosses are all Muslims...........Pathetic.

Modi should Make the first stop at BD for fulfilling the dream of Akhand Bharat!!!

Jai Ho!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> yea like my one of my close friend who is hindu, a credit rating company's employee



You and that I am bengali guy is an exception.

but people like Lindjani, idune, Munshi,Azidane are in majority. 

anyway leave the offtopic discussion.


----------



## Star Wars

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> still you say they see writing on wall
> Congress is confident of getting absolute majority with its allies: Ahmed Patel - The Times of India



That is just to encourage the congress workers , nothing more . Everyone can see the writing on the wall and hence all the political insults,attacks files being burnt etc....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

BDforever said:


> We must accommodate Hindu Bangladeshi migrants: Modi in Assam - The Times of India


--
As soon as we come to power at the Centre, detention camps housing *Hindu migrants from Bangladesh *will be done away with," Modi told a public rally at Ramnagar here.
We have a responsibility toward H*indus who are harassed and suffer in other countries. Where will they go? India is the only place for them*. Our government cannot continue to harass them. We will have to accommodate them here," he said.
t will be unfair on them and they will be settled across the country with facilities to begin a new life
arlier, 
Hindus from Pakistan had arrived in* Gujarat and Rajasthan, but Atal Behari Vajpayee during his prime ministersh*ip evolved schemes to accommodate them in different states,
*Election Commission to remove the tag of doubtful voters and give these people the right to vote to ensure free and fair polls.*
odi said that there were* two kinds of people who came from Bangladesh to Assam*; those brought as a part of a "political conspiracy" *for votebank politic*s of a particular party and others w*ho were harassed in the neighbouring co*untry.
rust me and as soon as we come to power we w*ill take immediate steps to redress these problems and ensure that justice prevails," he said. *

-
now Mr. BDforver 
where you infer 
he said hindu bangladeshis are welcome in india, but he is against illegal muslim ? (biased by caste ?)
he said - 
migrant hindu- meas valid legal person
just few yr back isreal gave citizen ship to few jew group who stayed in north east since many yrs . becasue for jews it only country is iseral 
what wrong..
where he said he will not allow legal muslim? show ?
where did he said illgal hindu bangadeshi allowed ?
he said
*Election Commission to remove the tag of doubtful voters and give these people the right to vote to ensure free and fair polls*
so grow up
read properly then come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


> You and that I am bengali guy is an exception.
> 
> but people like Lindjani, idune, Munshi,Azidane are in majority.
> 
> anyway leave the offtopic discussion.


do not tell me imbengali name, i hate that bloody kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> do not tell me imbengali name, i hate that bloody kid



Spare me from your personal enmity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

@BDforever
More than 7,200 Indian Jews to immigrate to Israel - The Times of India
he Israeli government is expected to approve the long awaited 'aliyah' (immigration) of more than 7,200 Indian Jews from the north-eastern states of Manipur and Mizoram in the coming weeks, a media report said.

--
like this immegration of Hindus from globe allowed
but illegal entry .. of any caste.. not allowed..


----------



## BDforever

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> As soon as we come to power at the Centre, detention camps housing *Hindu migrants from Bangladesh *will be done away with," Modi told a public rally at Ramnagar here.
> We have a responsibility toward H*indus who are harassed and suffer in other countries. Where will they go? India is the only place for them*. Our government cannot continue to harass them. We will have to accommodate them here," he said.
> t will be unfair on them and they will be settled across the country with facilities to begin a new life
> arlier,
> Hindus from Pakistan had arrived in* Gujarat and Rajasthan, but Atal Behari Vajpayee during his prime ministersh*ip evolved schemes to accommodate them in different states,
> *Election Commission to remove the tag of doubtful voters and give these people the right to vote to ensure free and fair polls.*
> odi said that there were* two kinds of people who came from Bangladesh to Assam*; those brought as a part of a "political conspiracy" *for votebank politic*s of a particular party and others w*ho were harassed in the neighbouring co*untry.
> rust me and as soon as we come to power we w*ill take immediate steps to redress these problems and ensure that justice prevails," he said. *
> 
> -
> now Mr. BDforver
> where you infer
> he said hindu bangladeshis are welcome in india, but he is against illegal muslim ? (biased by caste ?)
> he said -
> migrant hindu- meas valid legal person
> just few yr back isreal gave citizen ship to few jew group who stayed in north east since many yrs . becasue for jews it only country is iseral
> what wrong..
> where he said he will not allow legal muslim? show ?
> where did he said illgal hindu bangadeshi allowed ?
> he said
> *Election Commission to remove the tag of doubtful voters and give these people the right to vote to ensure free and fair polls*
> so grow up
> read properly then come


yea and you are direct words from politicians. kiddo you are very rokkie in this matter.
i ask you question: why only hindus's suffering will be listenned ? is not India a secular country ? LOL



pursuit of happiness said:


> @BDforever
> More than 7,200 Indian Jews to immigrate to Israel - The Times of India
> he Israeli government is expected to approve the long awaited 'aliyah' (immigration) of more than 7,200 Indian Jews from the north-eastern states of Manipur and Mizoram in the coming weeks, a media report said.
> 
> --
> like this immegration of Hindus from globe allowed
> but illegal entry .. of any caste.. not allowed..


Don't tell me that there is no illegal indians living in another country


----------



## pursuit of happiness

BDforever said:


> yea and you are direct words from politicians. kiddo you are very rokkie in this matter.
> i ask you question: why only hindus's suffering will be listenned ? is not India a secular country ? LOL


--
i know ... word matter..
but how you interpret that matter too
every peron is prisnor of his own experince , knowledge and expresion 

--
secular mean.. equal respect to all religion..
secularism does not mean no relgion.
we also allowed legal immigration of muslim too..
but now question is for hindus in bangladeshi so the answer


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> yea and you are direct words from politicians. kiddo you are very rokkie in this matter.
> i ask you question: why only hindus's suffering will be listenned ? is not India a secular country ? LOL



What secularism has to do with the illegal migrants ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

BDforever said:


> yea and you are direct words from politicians. kiddo you are very rokkie in this matter.
> i ask you question: why only hindus's suffering will be listenned ? is not India a secular country ? LOL
> 
> 
> Don't tell me that there is no illegal indians living in another country


--
may be ... who said no..
send them like UAE did



chak de INDIA said:


> What secularism has to do with the illegal migrants ?


--
he have point dear..
why only hindu why not other relgion..
as indian constituion say respect for all relgion so all indian should be welcome

Secularism in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Star Wars

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> he have point dear..
> why only hindu why not other relgion..
> as indian constituion say respect for all relgion so all indian should be welcome



where else will they run away to ? they are surrounded by India on all sides

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> i know ... word matter..
> but how you interpret that matter too
> every peron is prisnor of his own experince , knowledge and expresion
> 
> --
> secular mean.. equal respect to all religion..
> secularism does not mean no relgion.
> we also allowed legal immigration of muslim too..
> but now question is for hindus in bangladeshi so the answer


exactly but remember most illegal immigrants are very poor and search for new life. so religion should not be matter here, only matter should be if you are ready to take them or not.

Hindus are doing just fine here. they become victim of politics just like it happens in india


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

pursuit of happiness said:


> he have point dear..
> why only hindu why not other relgion..
> as indian constituion say respect for all relgion so all indian should be welcome



Please spare me from this high on moral grounds BS.
even you know how our constitution is misused at times.

if thats the case . . why there are reservations based on the religion ?

why there is no uniform civil code ?

why organisations like RSS are bared from the election and ML is allowed ?




Point is very clear . . . those harassed Hindus have no other place to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hacxor

chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461106486286897152
> @BDforever bachke rahiyo ab



This is a parody account.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Star Wars said:


> I swear these congis are hand in gloves with every criminal and terror organizations just to get a few votes ...


Wasnt it Mukhtar Ansari who was alleged to have Murdered Ajay Rai's elder brother by the name of RAI?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

BDforever said:


> exactly but remember most illegal immigrants are very poor and search for new life. so religion should not be matter here, only matter should if you are ready to take them or not.
> 
> Hindus are doing just fine here. they become victim of politics just like it happens in india


--
accepted.. but majority is hndu may be.. and issue may related with assam . so he said that.
have open view about modi
he is controversial but best in current batch..
india as idea and nation cant be broke by any single men...
he is guy liek coco in chocalte .. you should know what to take and waht to leve

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


> Point is very clear . . . those harassed Hindus have no other place to go.


many other countries to go illegally.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> many other countries to go illegally.



i'm talking about legal Migration.

Illegal migration is as bad as staying in the shithole.

and BTW not every country is so soft about illegal migration like India


----------



## pursuit of happiness

chak de INDIA said:


> Please spare me from this high on moral grounds BS.
> even you know how our constitution is misused at times.
> 
> if thats the case . . why there are reservations based on the religion ?
> 
> why there is no uniform civil code ?
> 
> why organisations like RSS are ared from the election and ML is allowed ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point is very clear . . . those harassed Hindus have no other place to go.


-
dear ,, i support modi because he say nation first..
what is base of nation cosntituion..
yes .. you said its tamperd -- by congress.. shaha bano case.. but same goes to hindu bil code in 1951 whn dr ambedkar resign
UCcode is required .
reservation is diffrent issue altogert .. it was only meant for 10 yr but our plotician faled it..
best possible system that time we ha to have reservation who lacked edu, opportunty was based on caste..
relgion is in dna of indans..read newspaers matrimonial. its all relgion base only..did we leave relgion no then why curse relgion based resrevation /(its necceasry evil ) 
-
if you leave indian constituion as base of administration first hammer come from SC .. take my word 
-
moral high growund should be equated wiht groud relasities or else you become PAKistan like sitaution



chak de INDIA said:


> i'm talking about legal Migration.
> 
> Illegal migration is as bad as staying in the shithole.


--
illegal migration is alays big NO


----------



## hacxor

BDforever said:


> yea and you are direct words from politicians. kiddo you are very rokkie in this matter.
> i ask you question: why only hindus's suffering will be listenned ? is not India a secular country ? LOL
> 
> 
> Don't tell me that there is no illegal indians living in another country



It is a democratic country and not a dharamsala. USA or Europe also has democracy, Shall they allow illegal immigrants to settle there just because of democracy ? What democracy has to do with all this in the first place ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

hacxor said:


> It is a democratic country and not a dharamsala. USA or Europe is also democracy Shall they allow illegal immigrants to settle there just because of democracy ? What democracy has to do with all this in the first place ?


--
kya bat .. good point


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


> i'm talking about legal Migration.
> 
> Illegal migration is as bad as staying in the shithole.
> 
> and BTW not every country is so soft about illegal migration like India


again legal migration is not problem in where. so when you say those hindus do not have any place to go is pure baseless


----------



## wolfschanzze

BDforever said:


> exactly but remember most illegal immigrants are very poor and search for new life. so religion should not be matter here, only matter should be if you are ready to take them or not.
> 
> Hindus are doing just fine here. they become victim of politics just like it happens in india


I dont believe it,Hindus are persecuted in bangla and pak so they come here. For muslims there are more than 50 islamic nations to call home, for Hindus only India so it makes sense we take care of them. Just like Israel is home to jews worldwide.So is India to hindus.Why shouldnt we welcome persecuted Hindus to India?


----------



## BDforever

hacxor said:


> It is a democratic country and not a dharamsala. USA or Europe also has democracy, Shall they allow illegal immigrants to settle there just because of democracy ? What democracy has to do with all this in the first place ?


that is the point, religion should not be issue here.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> again legal migration is not problem in where. so when you say those hindus do not have any place to go is pure baseless



Yup And i am still standing on my point to allow Hindus to come to India is they are harassed in their home nation. this is only place they got.


----------



## BDforever

wolfschanzze said:


> I dont believe it,Hindus are persecuted in bangla and pak so they come here. For muslims there are more than 50 islamic nations to call home, for Hindus only India so it makes sense we take care of them.


again religion game  this is the trap politicans that they use and you fall for it



chak de INDIA said:


> Yup And i am still standing on my point to allow Hindus to come to India is they are harassed in their home nation. this is only place they got.


i am muslim , if i get harassed, i will come to live in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> i am muslim , if i get harassed, i will come to live in India



Only through legal migration . . pole vaulters should get a bullet in their heads

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

BDforever said:


> again religion game  this is the trap politicans that they use and you fall for it


Pretty rich coming from a country which separated from India on the basis of religion isnt it?What trap?Thats a logical conclusion India will give asylum to hindus,buddhists,sikhs,parsis etc. While 50 islamic nations exist of Muslims to take asylum and pakistan being the Thekedaar of Islam should be first welcoming them


----------



## hacxor

BDforever said:


> again legal migration is not problem in where. so when you say those hindus do not have any place to go is pure baseless



It would not have happened if Bangladesh has treated hindus well. You people smash their temples and kill them on small issues.Instead of feeding illegal immigrants we find it better to settle hindus here. We dont believe in Ummah crap and those who are illegally settled here should find a place in Ummah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

LOL..... @BDforever India is a SECULAR country for only Indians, we are not answerable to anything when it comes to people from outside.

don't apply secularism BS to justify ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION..............seriously LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

BDforever said:


> i am muslim , if i get harassed, i will come to live in India



Yea...make sure you come through a valid VISA otherwise BSF is good at Shooting


----------



## wolfschanzze

BDforever said:


> again religion game  this is the trap politicans that they use and you fall for it
> 
> 
> i am muslim , if i get harassed, i will come to live in India


You can through legal channel and if you are able to prove that you are persecuted lol


----------



## indiatester

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> sr secondary cbse 1989
> mphil 1995
> 6 yrs only ?


3 year BA, 2 year MA? 1 Year MPhil.
Why doubt everything yaar?
Pappu bhi paas hota hai (kabhi kabhi)


----------



## Soumitra

Narendra Modi is really working hard


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461125485842284544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461125628243083264

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hacxor

BDforever said:


> that is the point, religion should not be issue here.



You people are illegally settled in my country and illegal immigrants are not welcome here. We allowed Rohingya muslims also, what is the point here ? These illegal immigrants are changing the demography of our country and are a liability on us.They are not welcome here. Muslims have so many countries to go whereas Hindus are deprived of their rights so we can think of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461130032162041856
BTW, If @BDforever pole vaults into India & sadly gets a bullet right into his little brain by BSF, what will be his new name???

GAYAForever 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461131800983916544

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Soumitra said:


> Narendra Modi is really working hard
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461125485842284544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461125628243083264


Hardwork gives fruits aur sabar ka phal meetha hota hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461134158417260544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461135327764422658

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461135702369906688


----------



## pursuit of happiness

indiatester said:


> 3 year BA, 2 year MA? 1 Year MPhil.
> Why doubt everything yaar?
> Pappu bhi paas hota hai (kabhi kabhi)


--
i dont trust pappu and mama


----------



## indiatester

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> i dont trust pappu and mama


Who is Mama?


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


> Only through legal migration . . pole vaulters should get a bullet in their heads


since for hindus legal, illegal does not matter. so legal, illegal will not be matter for me as India is secular


----------



## pursuit of happiness

indiatester said:


> Who is Mama?


--
pappus mother .mama...mmaaaa ma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

BDforever said:


> since for hindus legal, illegal does not matter. so legal, illegal will not be matter for me as India is secular



Are you INSANE?? 

I said, According to Indian Constitution, India is a SECULAR country, but Indian Constitution is only for Indian citizens.

GOI is not answerable to people OUTSIDE INDIA on what action it takes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

wolfschanzze said:


> Pretty rich coming from a country which separated from India on the basis of religion isnt it?What trap?Thats a logical conclusion India will give asylum to hindus,buddhists,sikhs,parsis etc. While 50 islamic nations exist of Muslims to take asylum and pakistan being the Thekedaar of Islam should be first welcoming them





hacxor said:


> It would not have happened if Bangladesh has treated hindus well. You people smash their temples and kill them on small issues.Instead of feeding illegal immigrants we find it better to settle hindus here. We dont believe in Ummah crap and those who are illegally settled here should find a place in Ummah.



you guys have huge religious violence record than us, so don't give a fk about your religious violence speech bullsh*t 



hacxor said:


> You people are illegally settled in my country and illegal immigrants are not welcome here. We allowed Rohingya muslims also, what is the point here ? These illegal immigrants are changing the demography of our country and are a liability on us.They are not welcome here. Muslims have so many countries to go whereas Hindus are deprived of their rights so we can think of them.


make a deal, illegal indians also much be departed from here too, ok ? 



arp2041 said:


> Are you INSANE??
> 
> I said, According to Indian Constitution, India is a SECULAR country, but Indian Constitution is only for Indian citizens.
> 
> GOI is not answerable to people OUTSIDE INDIA on what action it takes.


i do not give sh*t to that


----------



## somnath

Jharkhand woman alleges being gang-raped for helping BJP in Lok Sabha polls - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461130032162041856
> BTW, If @BDforever pole vaults into India & sadly gets a bullet right into his little brain by BSF, what will be his new name???
> 
> GAYAForever
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461131800983916544



Lets stop attacking a good bangla member . especially talking about someone's death


----------



## indiatester

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> pappus mother .mama...mmaaaa ma


I brain went in search of a Shakuni Mama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461134158417260544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461135327764422658
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461135702369906688




58 !!! ??? in U.P Holy smokes . thats a bit too much


----------



## pursuit of happiness

BDforever said:


> since for hindus legal, illegal does not matter. so legal, illegal will not be matter for me as India is secular


--
dear dont jump to conclusion.
citizen ship based on relgion is still not avaible .. (as per my knowledge .. )
being hindu does not give legal right to be indian citizen .
illegal immegrant is illegal irrespective of relgion..
Rule of law is above any one ..
emotion dont have place in rule of law..
its our duty to see interest of indian ..
whihc we did in middeile east- - UAEcase when majoirity people go there Muslim



indiatester said:


> I brain went in search of a Shakuni Mama


-
heee
a female one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> dear dont jump to conclusion.
> citizen ship based on relgion is still not avaible .. (as per my knowledge .. )
> being hindu does not give legal right to be indian citizen .
> illegal immegrant is illegal irrespective of relgion..
> Rule of law is above any one ..
> emotion dont have place in rule of law..
> its our duty to see interest of indian ..
> whihc we did in middeile east- - UAEcase when majoirity people go there Muslim
> 
> 
> -
> heee
> a female one


sssshhhhhhh don't kill the fun that i am having here


----------



## somnath

Dear Mr Modi:

In your campaigning, you have used the name and slogan- yeh dil maange more- of my Sher beta. People call him the Sher Shah of Kargil. He was just 24 when he was killed in the Kargil war. 

Now you are using Vikram's name and slogan. I ask you - in 15 years, how come neither you nor the BJP used either? Just for the elections, you have suddenly remembered it and are using the sacrifice of a brave soldier. This is corrupt politics.

Mr Modi, if you really care for the army and respect martyrs, a soldier's family for you should be like God. If I were in your place, I would have withdrawn the BJP candidate who is running against me.

If you respect Captain Batra's family, you should think of me like his mother. If you used "yeh dil maange more" to praise my son...please realise...it is not enough to praise him...you should think of what can be done to honour a martyr's family.

Why was no one from a soldier's family given a chance by the BJP earlier to run as a candidate?

For me, this is not a fight with an individual. It is a fight against corruption. People want relief from corruption.

All of India knows Vikram Batra. 

In some villages, Aam Aadmi Party workers say "this is Shahid Vikram's mother." There is nothing wrong with that. He did sacrifice his life for the nation. He would be proud that I want to serve his country. Even if my son's name comes up, isn't it my right?

Your name is everywhere in this campaign.

Only Arvind Kejriwal's party thought of honouring us this way, asking us if we would like to contest. I want to help people. 

I am not just a woman but a citizen. I have the right to join politics. Every citizen has.
When I got the offer from AAP to contest the election from Himachal Pradesh, I could not refuse.

Other parties have failed us.

Sincerely,

Kamal Kant Batra. 



Open letter to Narendra Modi from Captain Vikram Batra's mother | NDTV.com


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461138033752821762


----------



## Star Wars

somnath said:


> Dear Mr Modi:
> 
> In your campaigning, you have used the name and slogan- yeh dil maange more- of my Sher beta. People call him the Sher Shah of Kargil. He was just 24 when he was killed in the Kargil war.
> 
> Now you are using Vikram's name and slogan. I ask you - in 15 years, how come neither you nor the BJP used either? Just for the elections, you have suddenly remembered it and are using the sacrifice of a brave soldier. This is corrupt politics.
> 
> Mr Modi, if you really care for the army and respect martyrs, a soldier's family for you should be like God. If I were in your place, I would have withdrawn the BJP candidate who is running against me.
> 
> If you respect Captain Batra's family, you should think of me like his mother. If you used "yeh dil maange more" to praise my son...please realise...it is not enough to praise him...you should think of what can be done to honour a martyr's family.
> 
> Why was no one from a soldier's family given a chance by the BJP earlier to run as a candidate?
> 
> For me, this is not a fight with an individual. It is a fight against corruption. People want relief from corruption.
> 
> All of India knows Vikram Batra.
> 
> In some villages, Aam Aadmi Party workers say "this is Shahid Vikram's mother." There is nothing wrong with that. He did sacrifice his life for the nation. He would be proud that I want to serve his country. Even if my son's name comes up, isn't it my right?
> 
> Your name is everywhere in this campaign.
> 
> Only Arvind Kejriwal's party thought of honouring us this way, asking us if we would like to contest. I want to help people.
> 
> I am not just a woman but a citizen. I have the right to join politics. Every citizen has.
> When I got the offer from AAP to contest the election from Himachal Pradesh, I could not refuse.
> 
> Other parties have failed us.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Kamal Kant Batra.
> 
> 
> 
> Open letter to Narendra Modi from Captain Vikram Batra's mother | NDTV.com




Kamal Kant Batra, 69, is running for Parliament from Hamirpur in Himachal Pradesh as a candidate of the Aam Aadmi Party.


Does the dear lady know AAP leader wants give Kashmir away which her own son fought and died for

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

somnath said:


> Dear Mr Modi:
> 
> In your campaigning, you have used the name and slogan- yeh dil maange more- of my Sher beta. People call him the Sher Shah of Kargil. He was just 24 when he was killed in the Kargil war.
> 
> Now you are using Vikram's name and slogan. I ask you - in 15 years, how come neither you nor the BJP used either? Just for the elections, you have suddenly remembered it and are using the sacrifice of a brave soldier. This is corrupt politics.
> 
> Mr Modi, if you really care for the army and respect martyrs, a soldier's family for you should be like God. If I were in your place, I would have withdrawn the BJP candidate who is running against me.
> 
> If you respect Captain Batra's family, you should think of me like his mother. If you used "yeh dil maange more" to praise my son...please realise...it is not enough to praise him...you should think of what can be done to honour a martyr's family.
> 
> Why was no one from a soldier's family given a chance by the BJP earlier to run as a candidate?
> 
> For me, this is not a fight with an individual. It is a fight against corruption. People want relief from corruption.
> 
> All of India knows Vikram Batra.
> 
> In some villages, Aam Aadmi Party workers say "this is Shahid Vikram's mother." There is nothing wrong with that. He did sacrifice his life for the nation. He would be proud that I want to serve his country. Even if my son's name comes up, isn't it my right?
> 
> Your name is everywhere in this campaign.
> 
> Only Arvind Kejriwal's party thought of honouring us this way, asking us if we would like to contest. I want to help people.
> 
> I am not just a woman but a citizen. I have the right to join politics. Every citizen has.
> When I got the offer from AAP to contest the election from Himachal Pradesh, I could not refuse.
> 
> Other parties have failed us.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Kamal Kant Batra.
> 
> 
> 
> Open letter to Narendra Modi from Captain Vikram Batra's mother | NDTV.com


--
with due respect for Kamal kant batra ,
this is not right way..

Mr Modi, if you really care for the army and respect martyrs, a soldier's family for you should be like God. If I were in your place, I would have withdrawn the BJP candidate who is running against me.

I am not just a woman but a citizen. I have the right to join politics. Every citizen has. -
so your opponent too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hacxor

BDforever said:


> you guys have huge religious violence record than us, so don't give a fk about your religious violence speech bullsh*t
> 
> 
> make a deal, illegal indians also much be departed from here too, ok ?
> 
> 
> i do not give sh*t to that



Will you ask us to deport illegal indians ? If yes then you are a fool. Deport them if they are illegally there.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Agravati said:


> Maybe his heart is far too large to be confined into a narrow identity such as a malayali or a keralite. Maybe he sees himself as an Indian and an virat Hindu.
> 
> Maybe his persona does not fit into the narrow eyes of his detractors. Maybe that is why most Tamils cannot see Dr. Swamy in good light either. Maybe Dr. Swamy too sees himself as an Indian and an Virat Hindu rather than an Tamil brahmin.
> 
> Those seeking to satisfy their narrow Identity politics will always walk away disappointed.
> 
> PS: Do not drag in Identity as a "global citizen" and a "human" etc..  ...... The identity is defined within the narrow confines of pdf and a political discourse.


--
joined today and bang on target.. cool
welcome .


----------



## kurup

Agravati said:


> Maybe his heart is far too large to be confined into a narrow identity such as a malayali or a keralite. Maybe he sees himself as an Indian and an virat Hindu.
> 
> Maybe his persona does not fit into the narrow eyes of his detractors. Maybe that is why most Tamils cannot see Dr. Swamy in good light either. Maybe Dr. Swamy too sees himself as an Indian and an Virat Hindu rather than an Tamil brahmin.
> 
> Those seeking to satisfy their narrow Identity politics will always walk away disappointed.
> 
> PS: Do not drag in Identity as a "global citizen" and a "human" etc..  ...... The identity is defined within the narrow confines of pdf and a political discourse.



Talking about yourself .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461134158417260544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461135327764422658
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461135702369906688



58 De do BJP ko isne....? Kuch jyaada hi excited hain yeah Saab....


----------



## kurup

Agravati said:


> I assure you I am not Dr. Subramanian Swamy



I am sure you are manvan aka anjeneyashruthi .

Why don't you select a more common username next time .


----------



## Indischer

Agravati said:


> I assure you I am not Dr. Subramanian Swamy



 MiLord, what prompted you to adopt a name fit for Ladies?


----------



## kurup

Indischer said:


> MiLord, what prompted you to adopt a name fit for Ladies?



he already took another one earlier today ...... indrani .


----------



## Indischer

kurup said:


> he already took another one earlier today ...... indrani .



Nah, it isn't him. Trust me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Indischer said:


> Nah, it isn't him. Trust me.


athu namma aththa alwa???


----------



## Indischer

abjktu said:


> athu namma aththa alwa???



Aththa andre yenu? you mean Atte(aunty)?


----------



## Armstrong

So who the hell won ?  

Election hain ya koi marathon race - When do they end ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Armstrong said:


> So who the hell won ?
> 
> Election hain ya koi marathon race - When do they end ?


--
16 may .. the D day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> So who the hell won ?
> 
> Election hain ya koi marathon race - When do they end ?



May 16nth .... still long way to go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

6 votes for namo ready to press no.2 tmrw  my family ...

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 26329
> 
> 
> 6 votes for namo ready to press no.2 tmrw  my family ...


-


----------



## abjktu

Indischer said:


> Aththa andre yenu? you mean Atte(aunty)?


yaah...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Royal treatment to terrorist seems to be over..
wind of change
Yasin Bhatkal claims NIA tortured him; court seeks report from Tihar | The Indian Express
http://archive.indianexpress.com/news/kasab-demands-basmati-rice-in-prison-/513946/
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/kasab-demands-basmati-rice-to-eat/100847-3.html
*Kasab demands basmati rice to eat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

Agravati said:


> What makes you so sure I am not a female ? ....Shiva is ardhnarishwar and is the prefect male destroyer.
> 
> In any case the name is that of an ayurvedic herb.
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong in choosing a name "fit for ladies". Is it something to be ashamed of ?


lord manvan...are you really a god???


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> 58 De do BJP ko isne....? Kuch jyaada hi excited hain yeah Saab....



But almost all are giving 50+ to BJP in UP, BJP internal survey, Patil saheb, csds survey, this person et. al.


----------



## Android

Agravati said:


> I assure you I am not Dr. Subramanian Swamy




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/395705910812610560

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

सट्टा बाज़ार के अनुसार बीजेपी
की जीत इन सीटों पर पक्की....

1.Robertsganj
2.Mirzapur
3.Varanasi 
4.Chandauli
5.Ghazipur
6.Machhlishahr
7.Jaunpur
8.Azamgarh
9.Bansgaon 
10.Deoria
11.Kushi Nagar
12.Gorakhpur
13.Maharajganj
14.Basti
15.Domariyaganj 
16.Gonda
17.Shrawasti 
18.Kaiserganj 
19.Bahraich 
20.Faizabad
21.Allahabad
22.Fatehpur
23.Banda
24.Hamirpur 
25.Jhansi 
26.Jalaun
27.Kanpur
28.Kannauj 
29.Muzaffarnagar 
30.Pratapgarh 
31.Sultanpur 
32.Lucknow
33.Mohanlalganj 
34.Unnao 
35.Misrikh
36.Sitapur 
37.Dhaurahra
38.Kheri 
39.Shahjahanpur 
40.Pilibhit
41.Bareilly 
42.Aonla 
43.Badaun 
44.Etah
45.Agra 
46.Mathura 
47.Hathras
48.Aligarh
49.Bulandshahr 
50.Gautam Buddha Nagar 
51.Ghaziabad
52.Meerut 
53.Amroha
54.Rampur
55.Bijnor
56.Kairana 
57. Saharanpur

58 Tehri Garhwal
59 Garhwal
60 Almora

61 Amritsar
62 Hoshiarpur
63 Gurdaspur

64 Ganganagar
65Bikaner
66 Churu
67 Sikar 
68 Jaipur
69 Bharatpur 
70 Nagaur
71 Pali 
72 Jodhpur 
73 Barmer
74 Udaipur
75 Banswara
76 Chittorgarh
77 Kota
78Jhalawar-Baran

79 Sundargarh
80 Balasore
81 Kalahandi 
82 Nabarangpur
83 Puri

84 Dhule
85 Jalgaon
86 .Raver
87.Akola
88 .Chandrapur
89. Jalna
90 Dindori
91 Ahmednagar
92 Beed
93 Wardha
94 Nagpur 
95 Gadchiroli-Chimur
96 Nanded
97 Palghar 
98 Bhiwandi 
99 Mumbai North
100 Mumbai North East 
101 Mumbai South 
102 Pune 
103 Latur
104 Solapur

105 Balaghat 
106 Betul 
107 Bhind 
108 Bhopal 
109 Damoh
110 Dewas
111Dhar 
112 Gwalior 
113Hoshangabad
114 Indore
115 Jabalpur
116 Khajuraho
117 Khandawa 
118Khargone
119 Mandla
120 Mandsaur 
121 Morena
122Rajgarh
123 Ratlam
124 Rewa 
125 Sagar
126 Satna
127 Shahdol
128 Sidhi
129 Tik amgarh 
130 Ujjain 
131 Vidisha

132 Chikkodi
133 Belgaum
134 Bagalkot
135 Bijapur
136Gulbarga
137 Raichur
138 Bidar
139 Koppal
140 Bellary
141 Haveri
142 Dharwad
143 Uttara Kannada
144 Davanagere
145 Shimoga
146 Udupi Chikmagalur
147Dakshina Kannada
148 Chitradurga
149 Tumkur
150 Mysore
151 Bangalore Rural
152 Bangalore North
153 Bangalore Central
154 Bangalore South

155 Rajmahal
156 Godda
157 Chatra
158 Kodarma
159 Giridih
160 Dhanbad
161 Ranchi 
162Jamshedpur
163 Khunti
164 Lohardaga
165 Palamau
166 Hazaribagh

167 Ladakh
168Udhampur
169 Jammu

170 Mandi
172 Kangra
173 Hamirpur
174 Shimla

175 . Ambala 
176 . Karnal
178. Sonipat
179 Gurgaon
180 Faridabad

181 Kachchh
182 Banaskantha
183 Patan
184 Mahesana
185 Sabarkantha
1866 Gandhinagar
187 Ahmedabad East
188 Ahmedabad West
189 Surendranagar
190 Rajkot
191 Porbandar
192 Jamnagar
193 Junagadh
194 Amreli
195 Bhavnagar
196 Anand
197 Kheda
198 Panchmahal
199 Dahod
200 Vadodara
201 Chhota Udaipur
202 Bharuch
203 Bardoli
204 Surat
205 Navsari
206 Valsad

207.Paschim Champaran
208.Purvi Champaran
209.Sheohar
210.Madhubani
211.Araria
212.Kishanganj
213 Katihar
214.Purnia
215.Darbhanga
216.Bhagalpur
217.Patn a Sahib
218.Gaya
219.Nawada
220.Maharajganj
221.Buxar
222.Siwan
223.Sasaram
224.Pataliputra

225 Karimnagar 
226Medak 
227 Secunderabad 
228 Hyderabad 
229 Mahabubnagar
230 Kakinada
231.Rajahmundry 
232 Narsapuram
233 Nellore
234.Tirupati

235 Andaman and Nicobar Islands

236 Chandigarh
237 Dadra and Nagar Haveli
238 Daman and Diu

239 Chandni Chowk
240 North East Delhi
241 East Delhi
242 West Delhi
245 South Delhi

246 Arunachal West
247 Arunchal East

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Jason bourne said:


> सट्टा बाज़ार के अनुसार बीजेपी
> की जीत इन सीटों पर पक्की....
> 
> 1.Robertsganj
> 2.Mirzapur
> 3.Varanasi
> 4.Chandauli
> 5.Ghazipur
> 6.Machhlishahr
> 7.Jaunpur
> 8.Azamgarh
> 9.Bansgaon
> 10.Deoria
> 11.Kushi Nagar
> 12.Gorakhpur
> 13.Maharajganj
> 14.Basti
> 15.Domariyaganj
> 16.Gonda
> 17.Shrawasti
> 18.Kaiserganj
> 19.Bahraich
> 20.Faizabad
> 21.Allahabad
> 22.Fatehpur
> 23.Banda
> 24.Hamirpur
> 25.Jhansi
> 26.Jalaun
> 27.Kanpur
> 28.Kannauj
> 29.Muzaffarnagar
> 30.Pratapgarh
> 31.Sultanpur
> 32.Lucknow
> 33.Mohanlalganj
> 34.Unnao
> 35.Misrikh
> 36.Sitapur
> 37.Dhaurahra
> 38.Kheri
> 39.Shahjahanpur
> 40.Pilibhit
> 41.Bareilly
> 42.Aonla
> 43.Badaun
> 44.Etah
> 45.Agra
> 46.Mathura
> 47.Hathras
> 48.Aligarh
> 49.Bulandshahr
> 50.Gautam Buddha Nagar
> 51.Ghaziabad
> 52.Meerut
> 53.Amroha
> 54.Rampur
> 55.Bijnor
> 56.Kairana
> 57. Saharanpur
> 
> 58 Tehri Garhwal
> 59 Garhwal
> 60 Almora
> 
> 61 Amritsar
> 62 Hoshiarpur
> 63 Gurdaspur
> 
> 64 Ganganagar
> 65Bikaner
> 66 Churu
> 67 Sikar
> 68 Jaipur
> 69 Bharatpur
> 70 Nagaur
> 71 Pali
> 72 Jodhpur
> 73 Barmer
> 74 Udaipur
> 75 Banswara
> 76 Chittorgarh
> 77 Kota
> 78Jhalawar-Baran
> 
> 79 Sundargarh
> 80 Balasore
> 81 Kalahandi
> 82 Nabarangpur
> 83 Puri
> 
> 84 Dhule
> 85 Jalgaon
> 86 .Raver
> 87.Akola
> 88 .Chandrapur
> 89. Jalna
> 90 Dindori
> 91 Ahmednagar
> 92 Beed
> 93 Wardha
> 94 Nagpur
> 95 Gadchiroli-Chimur
> 96 Nanded
> 97 Palghar
> 98 Bhiwandi
> 99 Mumbai North
> 100 Mumbai North East
> 101 Mumbai South
> 102 Pune
> 103 Latur
> 104 Solapur
> 
> 105 Balaghat
> 106 Betul
> 107 Bhind
> 108 Bhopal
> 109 Damoh
> 110 Dewas
> 111Dhar
> 112 Gwalior
> 113Hoshangabad
> 114 Indore
> 115 Jabalpur
> 116 Khajuraho
> 117 Khandawa
> 118Khargone
> 119 Mandla
> 120 Mandsaur
> 121 Morena
> 122Rajgarh
> 123 Ratlam
> 124 Rewa
> 125 Sagar
> 126 Satna
> 127 Shahdol
> 128 Sidhi
> 129 Tik amgarh
> 130 Ujjain
> 131 Vidisha
> 
> 132 Chikkodi
> 133 Belgaum
> 134 Bagalkot
> 135 Bijapur
> 136Gulbarga
> 137 Raichur
> 138 Bidar
> 139 Koppal
> 140 Bellary
> 141 Haveri
> 142 Dharwad
> 143 Uttara Kannada
> 144 Davanagere
> 145 Shimoga
> 146 Udupi Chikmagalur
> 147Dakshina Kannada
> 148 Chitradurga
> 149 Tumkur
> 150 Mysore
> 151 Bangalore Rural
> 152 Bangalore North
> 153 Bangalore Central
> 154 Bangalore South
> 
> 155 Rajmahal
> 156 Godda
> 157 Chatra
> 158 Kodarma
> 159 Giridih
> 160 Dhanbad
> 161 Ranchi
> 162Jamshedpur
> 163 Khunti
> 164 Lohardaga
> 165 Palamau
> 166 Hazaribagh
> 
> 167 Ladakh
> 168Udhampur
> 169 Jammu
> 
> 170 Mandi
> 172 Kangra
> 173 Hamirpur
> 174 Shimla
> 
> 175 . Ambala
> 176 . Karnal
> 178. Sonipat
> 179 Gurgaon
> 180 Faridabad
> 
> 181 Kachchh
> 182 Banaskantha
> 183 Patan
> 184 Mahesana
> 185 Sabarkantha
> 1866 Gandhinagar
> 187 Ahmedabad East
> 188 Ahmedabad West
> 189 Surendranagar
> 190 Rajkot
> 191 Porbandar
> 192 Jamnagar
> 193 Junagadh
> 194 Amreli
> 195 Bhavnagar
> 196 Anand
> 197 Kheda
> 198 Panchmahal
> 199 Dahod
> 200 Vadodara
> 201 Chhota Udaipur
> 202 Bharuch
> 203 Bardoli
> 204 Surat
> 205 Navsari
> 206 Valsad
> 
> 207.Paschim Champaran
> 208.Purvi Champaran
> 209.Sheohar
> 210.Madhubani
> 211.Araria
> 212.Kishanganj
> 213 Katihar
> 214.Purnia
> 215.Darbhanga
> 216.Bhagalpur
> 217.Patn a Sahib
> 218.Gaya
> 219.Nawada
> 220.Maharajganj
> 221.Buxar
> 222.Siwan
> 223.Sasaram
> 224.Pataliputra
> 
> 225 Karimnagar
> 226Medak
> 227 Secunderabad
> 228 Hyderabad
> 229 Mahabubnagar
> 230 Kakinada
> 231.Rajahmundry
> 232 Narsapuram
> 233 Nellore
> 234.Tirupati
> 
> 235 Andaman and Nicobar Islands
> 
> 236 Chandigarh
> 237 Dadra and Nagar Haveli
> 238 Daman and Diu
> 
> 239 Chandni Chowk
> 240 North East Delhi
> 241 East Delhi
> 242 West Delhi
> 245 South Delhi
> 
> 246 Arunachal West
> 247 Arunchal East


--
thanks bro 
just make 280 for bjp


----------



## indiatester

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/395705910812610560


Holy freak. Is he(Subramanya Swami) a poster on this forum?


----------



## arp2041

indiatester said:


> Holy freak. Is he(Subramanya Swami) a poster on this forum?



Meet Me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461173726394871809

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ExtraOdinary

5th photo is

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ExtraOdinary said:


> 5th photo is




LOL

bhai kaha se mar li ye photo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

ExtraOdinary said:


> 5th photo is


holy fcuk ... big up the diggy raja !!!


----------



## arp2041

@chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Sidak @Android @GreenFoe @jha Others...............

Largest Mass Outreach Campaign in Electoral History of a Democracy | DeshGujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Sidak @Android @GreenFoe @jha Others...............
> 
> Largest Mass Outreach Campaign in Electoral History of a Democracy | DeshGujarat



this guy will be PM due to his sheer hard work and determination

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ExtraOdinary said:


> 5th photo is


--
nalil this A.... H..ee
he made india .. hell
khudko chanyka samhta hai....


----------



## LURKER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hacxor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

So this is what jaitley was talking about....


----------



## jaatram

jha said:


> So this is what jaitley was talking about....


what was it he talking about?


----------



## MST

jaatram said:


> what was it he talking about?



I think he is talking about Digvijay Singh EMA Video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

LURKER said:


>



What a cretin, is the media covering this story?


----------



## jaatram

Roybot said:


> What a cretin, is the media covering this story?


youse jealous !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461158020408295424
BJP has done a great SIN by not naming Irani earlier.............Pappu fail ho jata.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

jaatram said:


> youse jealous !!!!



Meh not really. Its disgusting that this scum used to give sermons on ethics and morality. Congress leadership is a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Roybot said:


> Meh not really. Its disgusting the this scum used to give sermons on ethics and morality. Congress leadership is a joke.


It's politics ... the first thing people sell here is ethics with a huge discount on ethics. Like us most of Indians have agreed to give Modi a chance ... but BJP itself has lot of bad apples. 

PS. It was a really cheap move from AAP to give ticket to Cpt. Vikram Batra's mother.


----------



## LURKER

Roybot said:


> What a cretin, is the media covering this story?



I hope someone in the BJP has seen this, its not yet in any media and i dont think it will be covered since it involves a senior female journalist.


----------



## jaatram

LURKER said:


> I hope someone in the BJP has seen this, its not yet in any media and i dont think it will be covered since it involves a senior female journalist.


I don't agree with this vid ... and I wish it doesn't come forth. We can't disrespect a woman. Like modi said himself in order to shame male politicians we can't allow to disrespect the females exploited by them.


----------



## arp2041

Congress shaking hands with a person who has 50+ crimes reg. against him & is a known gunda of varanasi to fight against so called "fascist" forces..........

Are we getting blind in this Secularism BS???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LURKER

jaatram said:


> I don't agree with this vid ... and I wish it doesn't come forth. We can't disrespect a woman. Like modi said himself in order to shame male politicians we can't allow to disrespect the females exploited by them.



Well i agree this issue should not be raked up by opposition since it involves a female journo, couldn't care less about shameless Diggy though. Private lives of politicians should be of no concern to the public rather their performance as public servants should be scrutinized, but the problem is the high moral ground taken by Diggy and giving lectures on ethics and all while having fun with a married woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

LURKER said:


> Well i agree this issue should not be raked up by opposition since it involves a female journo, couldn't care less about shameless Diggy though. Private lives of politicians should be of no concern to the public rather their performance as public servants should be scrutinized, but the problem is the high moral ground taken by Diggy and giving lectures on ethics and all while having fun with a married woman.


actually Diggy helped NDA in a big way by keeping Rahul under his wings. No one takes either of them seriously now. even the news debates are focusing on priyanka totally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461158020408295424
> BJP has done a great SIN by not naming Irani earlier.............Pappu fail ho jata.



The Vajpayee/Advani Era is known for not targeting directly the first family of Congress and in turn they received quid pro quo. This is the reason why Smriti Irani was named only after Congis/first family went after Modi. Good thing is that this era is now at its fag end. Only someone like Modi whose whole life is in public (and has nothing to hide) can rid this country of these scums including the first family.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

somnath said:


> Jharkhand woman alleges being gang-raped for helping BJP in Lok Sabha polls - The Times of India


Thats Secular Rape committed by Secular people so no worries!


----------



## ExtraOdinary

chak de INDIA said:


> LOL
> 
> bhai kaha se mar li ye photo


Dunno man, they were released all over twitter yesterday. Im jealous of diggy doggy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Aabkiii baarrrrr modiii sarkaaarrrr.....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indischer

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 26397
> 
> 
> Aabkiii baarrrrr modiii sarkaaarrrr.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

jaatram said:


> what was it he talking about?


Digvijay Singh's video.....

BTW who is the lucky lady..?



Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 26397
> 
> 
> Aabkiii baarrrrr modiii sarkaaarrrr.....



A communal Hindu fanatic votes for Hitler....


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 26397
> 
> 
> Aabkiii baarrrrr modiii sarkaaarrrr.....




Buddy, how did you take this pic?

Phones not allowed rite? 



jha said:


> A communal Hindu fanatic votes for Hitler....



Buddy your mask is finally off


----------



## jarves

So that video of Digvijay was fake or real one??


----------



## Jason bourne

CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy, how did you take this pic?
> 
> Phones not allowed rite?
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy your mask is finally off




Kon rokegaaa aab modi ki laher koooo  phn allowed tha clik kar na nahi


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Digvijay Singh's video.....
> 
> BTW who is the lucky lady..?
> 
> 
> 
> A communal Hindu fanatic votes for Hitler....




Heheh


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Will quit politics than hurt martyrs' legacy, Modi*


----------



## Roybot

Secularism, fck yeah!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461342360824082433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461344159308083201

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Here is, answering a FAQ by AAP supporters about some congressis who recently joined BJP. If patriotic sense prevails, why can't good people in Congress come and join BJP ?
Why, many of them have joined AAP for tickets, what do you think of them ? 
Forget the minions, the founder member Mr Yogendra Yadav was a part of Sonia's NAC and political mentor of Rahul Gandhi.Go ask them if AAP-Congress is ...bhai bhai. 

BJP hasn't and never will compromise on its nationalist stand, no matter who joins it wherever. BJP stays firm on issues that are of prime national importance. People don't decide this party's ideology - it's the other way round.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> Congress shaking hands with a person who has 50+ crimes reg. against him & is a known gunda of varanasi to fight against so called "fascist" forces..........
> 
> Are we getting blind in this Secularism BS???



Apparently the congi candiate is taking support of a guy who murdered his brother . Makes me sick to the core

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/v...used-ansari-1502181.html?utm_source=hp-footer

Indian politics is indeed witnessing strange times. And we're not talking about the 'Modi wave' BJP has been talking about. In a dramatic twist, now Congress' Varanasi candidate Ajay Rai is set to get support from Mukhtar Ansari's Qaumi Ekta Mach. According to reports, Ansari, who was initially being linked to Arvind Kejriwal in Varanasi, has declared support for the Congress candidate. While such change in political winds is not unheard of in India, here's the twist in the Rai-Ansari case: Ansari is accused of masterminding the murder of Awadesh Rai, Ajay Rai's brother. Hindustan Times reports that Ansari decided to step away from the poll race to make sure anti-Modi votes are not cute and Muslim votes for the Congress are not divided.

"Rai and Mukhtar have been locked in a bitter turf battle in Purvanchal that stemmed from the 1991 daylight murder of Awadesh Rai. The trial, that names the QED leader and four others, is still pending in a local court. Since the murder, Rai joined hands with the anti-Mukhtar lobby in eastern Uttar Pradesh, including former BJP legislator Krishnanand Rai. That rivalry too was one of the fiercest, peaking with Mukhtar’s camp allegedly managing to gun down Krishnanand Rai and and seven of his supporters." NDTV reports that Ansari's decision to bow out of the race will provide Congress a much needed fillip in Varanasi, where the battle has become a two-way one with Arvind Kejriwal up against Narendra Modi. "The Qaumi Ekta Manch's decision is certain to come as a shot in the arm for the Congress nominee as Ansari commands a lot of following among the Muslims in the region. In the 2009 Lok Sabha polls, he had polled 1.85 lakh votes, and was only marginally behind Dr Joshi, who secured 2.03 lakh votes. Rai had managed to garner 1.23 lakh votes," the report says. There might be reason for both Kejriwal and Modi to worry, since in 2009, Ansari came second after BJP's Murli Manohar Joshi who won by just a few thousand votes. Muslims in Varanasi are believed to have voted for Ansari in large numbers.

Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/politics/v...used-ansari-1502181.html?utm_source=hp-footer


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 26397
> 
> 
> Aabkiii baarrrrr modiii sarkaaarrrr.....


--
g8..
but pic is allowed inside?


----------



## Jason bourne

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> g8..
> but pic is allowed inside?



No ....

Allowed nahi he to kya nahi karenge


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Jason bourne said:


> No ....
> 
> Allowed nahi he to kya nahi karenge


---
no dear 
nahi karenge...
desh tab SUDHARGA jab Hum SUDHARNEGE..
remeber line of range de basanti film
koi desh perefct nahi hota usse banana padata hai..
its small thing but rule is rule..
small thing make big diffrence 
modi alone cant change india..
people of india with modi can change... 
so what the use to break rule and vote for man who stand for india.. 
but still cool .. bravo for your vote to right place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Lok Sabha elections phase 7 live: Modi casts his vote in Ahmedabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Minorities have reason to fear Modi, Amartya Sen says; Gujarat CM has vision of where he will take us, Jagdish Bhagwati argues - The Times of India
*Minorities have reason to fear Modi, Amartya Sen says; Gujarat CM has vision of where he will take us, Jagdish Bhagwati argues*
-
Am Sen was blind when india was looted and raped indelhi..
hypocrasts
- commet in TOI
Mr Sen I think you never deserve even a pat on back not to talk of noble prize .Perhaps you and men like you are completely blind who can not see 192 riots of UP in one year .50k riots carried out by Congress .What harm Jodi did to any one .His only crime is he says he is proud to be Hindu .Shame on fake intelligent man like you .Go to he'll stupid fello


----------



## SpArK

Narendra Modi takes a selfie after casting his vote in Ahmedabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

SpArK said:


> Narendra Modi takes a selfie after casting his vote in Ahmedabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Express LOL: The funniest cricket ‘scorecard’ – ever! | The Indian Express


----------



## kaykay

Will cast my vote in Vadodara today. Just woke up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

kaykay said:


> Will cast my vote in Vadodara today. Just woke up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Pujara files in from Dubai to Vote

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Modi;s Mom voting for Son

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

SpArK said:


>


Yes dude. Will vote for Narendra Modi himself. Came from Mumbai to Vadodara(reached at 5am morning, still sleepy lols)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

CorporateAffairs said:


>





Is Modi doing the duck face in the last pic


----------



## MST

kaykay said:


> Will cast my vote in Vadodara today. Just woke up.


Arey Jao bhai Jaldi. Nahin to tum sote rah jaoge aur desh doob jayega


----------



## kbd-raaf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461360394401886209
Sigh, as @Prometheus and co predicted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

kbd-raaf said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461360394401886209
> Sigh, as @Prometheus and co predicted.


The important question is who's vote they are taking


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461360394401886209


----------



## kaykay

LOLs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461360555102457856

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dem!god

Namo speech.......





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1588181974740798


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461363195802701824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461363913666224128

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

MST said:


> Arey Jao bhai Jaldi. Nahin to tum sote rah jaoge aur desh doob jayega


lols yeah but don't worry, desh nahi doobega. Bhai aab General bogi(no reservation) me raat bhar travel karunga to neend to aayegi na. Came home just to vote and will leave for Mumbai at night again(again in general bogi).


----------



## Dem!god

Ever wondered what happened to the land deals which were exposed by Ashok Khemka, for which Mr. Kejriwal took the entire credit? (The report itself was taken up by Dr. Subramanian Swamy a year before Kejriwal but never could get media to speak on it)

Well, Mr. Khemka has received his 45th transfer following his excellent work in the case. Mr Vadra has got a clean chit and the deals have mostly resumed.
Since Mr. Khemka would never have let this happen on his watch, he was replaced by Mr. Yudhvir Khyalia A tainted officer who's reportedly been involved already in a 'registration scam' in his state and is charged with sexual harassment. He came in and did the needful, restored deals in two villages and got things moving again ... for everyone involved.

AAP founder Mr. Ashwani Upadhyaya reveals that Mr. Yudhbir gave a cleat chit to Vadra, restored his licenses and filed a charge-sheet against Mr. Khemka . (http://youtu.be/uOrpn3zIs5c?t=16m16s)

As a reward for undoing Khemka's hard work, Mr Yudhvir was offered a Lok Sabha ticket from Aam Aadmi Party (since a ticket from Congress would've been visible as too direct a reward). He took a voluntary retirement, a year before he was to retire and is in the fray from a party that claims to be a certifying authority in honesty.

Change in politics? It’s here.

#DamaadGate ##49LiesOfAK49 #KnowYourLeader
via ShankhNaad
________________________________
AAP’s true face! Former IAS officer who cleared Vadra land deal gets LS ticket | Niti Central
Sexual harassment charges: Haryana IAS officer facing trial on day-to-day basis
AAP politics: Khyalia, who reversed Khemka's order on land deals, gets ticket - Moneylife
— with Subhra Santi Samantan and 8 others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

40% voting done in vadoddara

@kaykay


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Modi's Mom travelling in Autorickshaw to vote









kbd-raaf said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461360394401886209
> Sigh, as @Prometheus and co predicted.




BJP will kick Akalis once results are out.

These MF*** are taking BJP down along with them!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> 40% voting done in vadoddara
> 
> @kaykay



lol wtf? Already ? Are we going to see more than 90% voting today?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

MST said:


> The important question is who's vote they are taking



Guess, dey are taking youth votes 

What happenned to Punjab youth


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Congress leader Chiranjeevi tries to cut polling queue to cast vote, sent back by angry voters. (ANI photo)
Live Blog - Lok Sabha elections - The Times of India

08:49 AMCongress will win convincingly: Madhusudan Mistry
the comedy man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461113182929821697
Congressi stooges are now jumping to anything to attack Namo!! Wonder if she saw Diggy Raja's video with her friend from NDTV - Anita Rai!! Didn't see any tweet from her on that!!


----------



## arp2041

CorporateAffairs said:


> Modi's Mom travelling in Autorickshaw to vote



dhanya hai yeh ma jisne Modi ko janm diya........
Isko mila beta aur desh ko ek Pradhan Mantri mila!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> lol wtf? Already ? Are we going to see more than 90% voting today?????



Bhai 35% voting in surat toooooio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> dhanya hai yeh ma jisne Modi ko janm diya........
> Isko mila beta aur desh ko ek Pradhan Mantri mila!!


She is travelling in Auto when her son is 3 times CM and would be PM of India!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy, how did you take this pic?
> 
> Phones not allowed rite?
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy your mask is finally off



Which mask...? Everybody here knows that I am a huge supporter of Muslim league and owaisis..


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai 35% voting in surat toooooio


--
gujrat - vadodara and surat 
showing india. how its done..till now
make record polling to lead with message to ..pappu/his mam(mom)/ ms . 2 constituency leader / poor land dealer of 1L only
bravo



jbond197 said:


> She is travelling in Auto when her son is 3 times CM and would be PM of India!!


--
they are normal indian 
not like imported one 
who cant bear heat of indian sumar 
so need AC BC DC cars


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> Which mask...? Everybody here knows that I am a huge supporter of Muslim league and owaisis..



Please change ur profile pic to Osama. Then no doubts will arise.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

there should be 1000 cr special grant who votes highest in india



CorporateAffairs said:


> Please change ur profile pic to Osama. Then no doubts will arise.


-- why osama
dear
his choice .. we are democracy


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> dhanya hai yeh ma jisne Modi ko janm diya........
> Isko mila beta aur desh ko ek Pradhan Mantri mila!!



Buddy just see the simplicty, her son is GJ CM, and probably the next PM and still she travels in Auto. 

Even bastar**** Kejriwal will travel ion a 20Lakh car.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

I got this post on fb....and thought to share it here....
*
सवाल ये उठता है मुसलमान खुश नहीं हैं,*
वे गाजा में खुश नहीं हैं,
वे मिस्र में खुश नहीं हैं,
वे लीबिया में खुश नहीं हैं,
वे मोरक्को में खुश नहीं हैं,
वे बांग्लादेश मे खुश नही है,
वे ईरान में खुश नहीं है,
वे इराक में खुश नहीं है,
वे यमन में खुश नहीं है,
वे सूडान मे खुश नही है,
वे अफगानिस्तान में खुश नहीं हैं,
वे सोमालिया मे खुश नही है,
वे पाकिस्तान में खुश नहीं हैं,
वे सीरिया में खुश नहीं हैं,
वे लेबनान में खुश नहीं हैं,
वे कश्मीर में खुश नहीं हैं,
वे चेचन्या में खुश नहीं हैं,
वे पूर्वी तुर्केस्तान में खुश नहीं हैं,


*तो मुस्लिम समाज कहाँ खुश है ???*
वे ऑस्ट्रेलिया में खुश हैं,
वे इंग्लैंड में खुश हैं,
वे फ्रांस में खुश हैं,
वे इटली में खुश हैं,
वे जर्मनी में खुश हैं,
वे स्वीडन में खुश हैं,
वे संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका और कनाडा में खुश हैं,
वे भारत में खुश हैं,
वे लगभग हर उस देश में शान्ति से जी रहे हैं,
जो कि इस्लामी देश नहीं हैं !

*लेकिन वो इलज़ाम किस पर लगाते है ???*
न इस्लामी रहनुमाओ पर ,न ही अपने नेतृत्व पर और न ही खुद
पर पर ,बल्कि उन सभी गैर मुस्लिम देशो पर और वहा के गैर मुस्लिम लोगो पर जिन्होने उन्हे रहने के लिए जगह दी ...
लेकिन ऊपर से ये मुस्लिम लोग वहा भी इस्लामीकरण का
सपना देख कर उसे भी इस्लामी देश बनाने पर आमादा है
जहाँ खुद ये लोग दुखी है और बाकी दुनिया तो पहले से ही दुखी है इनसे पिछले 1400 सालो स


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461363195802701824
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461363913666224128




Wish Modi covers the damage in Punjab with Telangana.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Dem!god said:


> *सवाल ये उठता है मुसलमान खुश नहीं हैं,*
> वे गाजा में खुश नहीं हैं,
> वे मिस्र में खुश नहीं हैं,
> वे लीबिया में खुश नहीं हैं,
> वे मोरक्को में खुश नहीं हैं,
> वे बांग्लादेश मे खुश नही है,
> वे ईरान में खुश नहीं है,
> वे इराक में खुश नहीं है,
> वे यमन में खुश नहीं है,
> वे सूडान मे खुश नही है,
> वे अफगानिस्तान में खुश नहीं हैं,
> वे सोमालिया मे खुश नही है,
> वे पाकिस्तान में खुश नहीं हैं,
> वे सीरिया में खुश नहीं हैं,
> वे लेबनान में खुश नहीं हैं,
> वे कश्मीर में खुश नहीं हैं,
> वे चेचन्या में खुश नहीं हैं,
> वे पूर्वी तुर्केस्तान में खुश नहीं हैं,
> 
> 
> *तो मुस्लिम समाज कहाँ खुश है ???*
> वे ऑस्ट्रेलिया में खुश हैं,
> वे इंग्लैंड में खुश हैं,
> वे फ्रांस में खुश हैं,
> वे इटली में खुश हैं,
> वे जर्मनी में खुश हैं,
> वे स्वीडन में खुश हैं,
> वे संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका और कनाडा में खुश हैं,
> वे भारत में खुश हैं,
> वे लगभग हर उस देश में शान्ति से जी रहे हैं,
> जो कि इस्लामी देश नहीं हैं !
> 
> *लेकिन वो इलज़ाम किस पर लगाते है ???*
> न इस्लामी रहनुमाओ पर ,न ही अपने नेतृत्व पर और न ही खुद
> पर पर ,बल्कि उन सभी गैर मुस्लिम देशो पर और वहा के गैर मुस्लिम लोगो पर जिन्होने उन्हे रहने के लिए जगह दी ...
> लेकिन ऊपर से ये मुस्लिम लोग वहा भी इस्लामीकरण का
> सपना देख कर उसे भी इस्लामी देश बनाने पर आमादा है
> जहाँ खुद ये लोग दुखी है और बाकी दुनिया तो पहले से ही दुखी है इनसे पिछले 1400 सालो स


--
its not so simple ..
but you have point


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Which mask...? Everybody here knows that I am a huge supporter of Muslim league and owaisis..





Is it present in Bihar??


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461360394401886209



No body likes a government with a minister alleged of controlling drug network... This was bound to happen.


----------



## lightoftruth

donot rule out punjab their is a division of vote,Anything can happen.

majority of AAP gain comes from CONG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

CorporateAffairs said:


> Please change ur profile pic to Osama. Then no doubts will arise.


Its still democracy I guess.



arp2041 said:


> Is it present in Bihar??



Pata nahi.... He saw some mask Coming off my face.. So just trolled him a bit...


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jbond197 said:


> She is travelling in Auto when her son is 3 times CM and would be PM of India!!



Sonia's vadra travels in a 2Cr Land cruiser. dats the difference.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461373310056411136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

jha said:


> No body likes a government with a minister alleged of controlling drug network... This was bound to happen.


--
if that the case it should happen irrespective of party..



CorporateAffairs said:


> Sonia's vadra travels in a 2Cr Land cruiser. dats the difference.


--
foreign item need to handle with care...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> its not so simple ..
> but you have point


nothing is simple.....but whats written is true fact.....
u can't understand the complicated things unless and until its made simple...


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461373310056411136



Does that mean AAP is eating into Congress votes? Just like it did in Delhi?


----------



## Dem!god

Aam Aadmi Party says they are completely transparent about the sources of their party funding but the facts beg to differ.

1) During Anna’s movement, approx Rs. 200 Crores were received as donation, but Kejriwal said they got only 2 Crores. Anna himself said on camera that over 3 Crore people gave donation and there was blatant misuse of movement funds by Kejriwal. In fact, back then, this was one of the main reasons of behind split between Anna and Kejriwal. Anna’s ex-blogger Raju Parulakar revealed this on TV as well. No one has a clue where those 200 Crore went into, except Mr. Kejriwal. If we assume that both Kejriwal and Anna are saying the truth then that would mean over 3 core people gave 2 Crore rupees in donation : an average of barely 60 paisa per donor. Laughable !





 (More than 3 Crore people gave donation and Kejriwal misused it- Anna Hazare)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EosoY4boXwE (During Anna Movement Donation worth 200 Crore came in, Kejriwal offered only 2 Crore to Anna)

2) Everyone in the country saw on TV how a rep from a private company tells Sazia Ilmi that they'll give 20Lakh cash, but they don't want their names to come out in public. Shazia says that it can easily be arranged. Which means they will take money in cash and wont post donor name on website! Now that’s not the transparency they advertised, did they?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeWiunyLcxM

3) Founder of AAP revealed that AAP has approximately 600-700 paid workers in Delhi. They get minimum 25,000/month of salary. Which implies that every month approx Rs 1.5 -2 Crore in cash comes from Congress party’s MP Navin Jindal. AAP never posts this detail on their website! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjJ7-4-QM6g

4) AAP gets a lots of funding from Saudi Arabia in the form of Cash, says the founder of AAP. AAP has never posted this detail on their website. You can check many Saudi and Pakistani websites asking people to defeat modi and vote kejriwal and congress!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNdcuoAl2Aw (AAP getting cash donation from Arab countries)
Islamists In Pakistan Launch Online Donation Campaign For Aam Aadmi Party? | Covert Wires
Who funds Aam Aadmi Party? | Niti Central

5) AAP gets lots of Cash fund from CIA’s front agency ford foundation. AAP never shows detail of this funding. Now you may say “is every NGO receiving ford funds anti-national?” No, maybe not. But the specialty about Kejriwal’s NGO was, it started receiving donations 2 years before it was even formally founded. Ever heard of that before? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6YrQ4n4i5k (AAP getting Cash donation's from Ford Foundation)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u2gINKaDBE (Kejriwal's NGO Kabir got donation from Ford foundation 2 yrs before its foundation)

6)The courts have already ordered probe into foreign funding of all political parties, including AAP. However, AAP is also charged with violation of FCRA and is yet to answer the courts on that.
(Delhi High Court asks Centre to look into Aam Aadmi Party's accounts : North, News - India Today)
Despite all these revelations and evident discrepancies, the congress paid media advertises that AAP is transparent about their source of funding! 

What about BJP funding, people ask. well BJP being an old national party with millions of volunteers, has a wide array of donation sources. Rest assured, none of them are from evangelist american or saudi or any anti-indian sources but rather from the very people of India. 
Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Dem!god said:


> nothing is simple.....but whats written is true fact.....
> u can't understand the complicated things unless and until its made simple...


--
i know nothing is simple..
written is true .. yes...
but for every example you mentioned reason is different..
some justifiable some dont.


----------



## arp2041

@Prometheus maaf kar dey bhai..........saw AJ's Aap ki Adalat show........a girl was literally crying while asking a question to AJ in Amritsar over Drug issue.

BJP/Modi has to take the call now, Kick out the SADists from NDA.

But you do understand that it isn't BJP but Akalis who are involved in wrongdoings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Roybot said:


> Does that mean AAP is eating into Congress votes? Just like it did in Delhi?



Fingers crossed.


----------



## jbond197

Roybot said:


> Does that mean AAP is eating into Congress votes? Just like it did in Delhi?



Indeed it is because there is huge anti incumbency against SAD is punjab and these votes in normal circumstance would have landed in Congress's lap but now going to AAP. 22% votes in 3 way contest may not get them more than a seat but will help Akali BJP in a big way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> i know nothing is simple..
> written is true .. yes...
> but for every example you mentioned reason is different..
> some justifiable some dont.


there is no reason or explanation given...just facts stated....
and after all its upto u to take it or leave it.....


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Dem!god said:


> there is no reason or explanation given...just facts stated....
> and after all its upto u to take it or leave it.....


-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461132461196320768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

I voted today.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461378176409563136

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Vikram batra might have wept in heaven over his Mom joining <a href="Twitter / Search - #AAPKeSharabi">#AAPKeSharabi</a> who said dey wanna give kashmir to Pak!</p>&mdash; BommasaniVenkatesh (@ThatsVenki) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461380791533330432">April 30, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Yaar @GreenFoe ko bhi abhi hi ban hona tha


----------



## jbond197

Roybot said:


> Yaar @GreenFoe ko bhi abhi hi ban hona tha



Don't worry Koyi nayi report nahi aayi hai abhi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> Yaar @GreenFoe ko bhi abhi hi ban hona tha



why did he got banned now?


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461381605827694592
Works well for SAD-BJP!!


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Don't worry Koyi nayi report nahi aayi hai abhi!!



Ya, You are our BACK-UP!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461382725631352832


arp2041 said:


> Ya, You are our BACK-UP!!



LOL!!


----------



## kurup

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461382725631352832!



Where are these places in ??


----------



## jbond197

kurup said:


> Where are these places in ??



Telangana.. The biggest surprise is TRS cheif KCR is contesting from Medak and BJP seems to giving him a good fight..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

INDIC said:


> I voted today.



Abki baar, Gandhi sarkaar?


----------



## NKVD

ExtraOdinary said:


> Abki baar, Gandhi sarkaar?


Kaunsa gandhi use toh mare huye saalo hoh gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> why did he got banned now?


Choudhary Nisar On Nirander Modi


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

3 votes for BJP from MY side

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

@chak de INDIA tumne vote nahi diya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

chak de INDIA said:


> 3 votes for BJP from MY side


----------



## kaykay

Voted for Modi in Vadodara.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kaalapani

INDIC said:


> @chak de INDIA tumne vote nahi diya?


Under aged hai vo.



kaykay said:


> Voted for Modi in Vadodara.



Ghee shakar.


----------



## INDIC

ExtraOdinary said:


> Abki baar, Gandhi sarkaar?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461392562079539200

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> @chak de INDIA tumne vote nahi diya?



Mai UP ja ke aya tha dal ke 

Btw 60 odd votes more for BJP from my apartment Buliding

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

Lol on such an important day , ignoring stuff like voter turnout, evm fraud , Hindustan times is holding an online opinion poll over whether Modi should apologise for clicking a selfie with the party symbol. Modi bashing is getting beyond ridiculous

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

onu1886 said:


> Lol on such an important day , ignoring stuff like voter turnout, evm fraud , Hindustan times is holding an online opinion poll over whether Modi should apologise for clicking a selfie with the party symbol. Modi bashing is getting beyond ridiculous


--
but i think selfis/pic ban on polling premise ? is it
agree with you that modi bashing is fav subject for few these days


----------



## CorporateAffairs

onu1886 said:


> Lol on such an important day , ignoring stuff like voter turnout, evm fraud , Hindustan times is holding an online opinion poll over whether Modi should apologise for clicking a selfie with the party symbol. Modi bashing is getting beyond ridiculous



In the past sonia and others have demonstrated with their party symbols.

Nothing aganist EC rule I guess.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Voted For Bjp LS candidate and TDP State Assembly(as there was no BJP candidate contesting for state assembly in our constituency)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Anyone of us a member of 5forty3???

Protected Content | 5Forty3

Please fetch the above info for us.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461400191976099841

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

CorporateAffairs said:


> Anyone of us a member of 5forty3???
> 
> Protected Content | 5Forty3
> 
> Please fetch the above info for us.



@jbond197

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461403742110105600


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@arp2041 

chiranjeevi thrashed by voters standing in the queue 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=857517560930425

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desi Guy

AAP winning in my constituency Sangrur in Punjab !!


----------



## wolfschanzze

32 percent Voting in Telangana at 11am. Might cross 70% mark by evening.Secunderabad BJP MP is a sure win, everyone around me voted for LS bjp our area and another have the biggest voter populations and the trend is BJP is sweeping LS there.Although its neck and neck with TDP, YSRCand TRS in state assembly elections.Congress will be distant 4th place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461363913666224128


----------



## wolfschanzze

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461400191976099841


Ab aaya oonth pahad ke neeche, pata chala hoga BJP power main aa rahi hai toh abhi se maafi maang lo.
Or else he might be booked by Cbi in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

wolfschanzze said:


> 32 percent Voting in Telangana at 11am. Might cross 70% mark by evening.Secunderabad BJP MP is a sure win, everyone around me voted for LS bjp our area and another have the biggest voter populations and the trend is BJP is sweeping LS there.Although its neck and neck with TDP, YSRCand TRS in state assembly elections.Congress will be distant 4th place



I want 3-5 seats from T.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461363195802701824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461407690288144384


----------



## wolfschanzze

CorporateAffairs said:


> I want 3-5 seats from T.


Might get it, talk here is BJP is doing good in Nizamabad and other parts.Although State assembly might not be that good.


----------



## Moksha

*As per Pravin Patil Arun Jaitely is winning amritsar....let's hope this trend continues all through out the day.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461407690288144384


Thats wrong, local news channels here were showing 32% voter turnout in Telangana at 11am.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461413509071249408


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461411160936308736
Official account

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somnath

*India's biggest loser: unelected after 158 contests*

*NEW DELHI, April 30, 2014 (AFP) - Indian shop owner K. Padmarajan doesn't feel like a loser. In fact, he sees much to celebrate in the 158 times he has stood for public office and failed.

Starting out in 1988, he had a point to prove -- to those who laughed at the ambitions of a man who repaired tyres for a living and to the cynics who scorned Indian democracy with all its flaws and inefficiencies.
"Back then, I owned a cycle puncture repair shop and a thought struck me that I, an ordinary man with an ordinary income and no special status in society, could contest the elections," he told AFP.
He lost. And then lost again and again. Over 26 years, he has competed hopelessly for local assembly seats and parliament, often standing against big names such as prime ministers A.B. Vajpayee or Manmohan Singh.
In all, he says he has forfeited 1.2 million rupees ($20,000) in deposits tendered in his lonely pursuit, in the process earning a place in the Limca Book of Records, the national repository of India's eccentric record-making.
"I have never contested an election to win and the results just don't matter to me," laughs the entrepreneur whose tyre shop has flourished alongside his other business, a homeopathic medical practice.
His best result came in 2011 when he stood for an assembly seat in his home constituency of Mettur in southern Tamil Nadu state. He won 6,273 votes, raising the prospect that one day he could be victorious.
"I'm just someone who is very keen on getting people to participate in the electoral process and cast their vote and this is just my means of generating awareness on the same," he added.
On Wednesday, he will stand in Vadodara, the constituency of election frontrunner Narendra Modi in western Gujarat state, which goes to the polls in the latest stage of the country's mammoth election.
Results on May 16 are expected to confirm the return to power of Modi's Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) after ten years in opposition in the 543-member national parliament.
"I always chose to contest against the newsmakers. At the moment, if there's one VIP who's making all the headlines, it's Narendra Modi," Padmarajan explained by telephone.
- Frustration yet pride -
Every five years India heads to the polls in what is always the world's biggest election, awe-inspiring in scale and unrivalled as a display of political self-determination.
Surveys show the 814-million-strong electorate in 2014 is fed up with corruption, worried about jobs and angry about rising prices.
One carried out by the US-based Pew Research Centre between December and January showed 70 percent of respondents dissatisfied with the direction of the country.
But even after a term of government marked by a dysfunctional parliament and corruption scandals, faith in Indian democratic institutions remains strong.
Seventy-five percent of respondents had "a lot" or "some" confidence in the lower house of parliament.
Election turnout so far has been high, with young voters leaving polling stations excitedly preparing their "fingie" for social media -- a "selfie" showing one's finger marked with ink.
"Indian democracy is alive and well and very healthy," said Jagdeep Chhokar from the Association for Democratic Reforms, a non-profit group that analyses election candidates.
"Every Indian without exception is proud of India being a democracy. Indians are very good and even smug that we are a democracy and China is not," he explained.
Chhokar also says, however, that the chances of success for an independent such as Padmarajan are very slim in a country where membership of a party, as well as money and muscle, is essential.
"Some order is required (in democracy) and in India, given the enormous size of the population, the need for order is even more. Political parties provide that function," he explained.
A new anti-corruption party showed it was possible to upset the established political order last year in Delhi state elections as it swept to power, but it is expected to struggle in the parliamentary polls.
Padmarajan says he will continue as an independent and he clearly enjoys the attention because of his entry in the Limca Book of Records.
While he is the biggest living election loser, however, another man holds the record for the total number of failures. Kaka Joginder Singh, who died in 1998, stood for office more than 300 times.
"The same people who laughed at the idea when I stood in my first elections are now on my side and would like to see me contest as many elections as I can in this lifetime," he said.

HaveeruOnline - India's biggest loser: unelected after 158 contests
*



Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461411160936308736
> Official account


----------



## Black Widow

I voted yaar...

Kyonki Abki Bar Modi Sarkar..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kurup

*selfie by Modiji*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461411160936308736
> Official account




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461411503623516161


----------



## kaykay

Here comes Digvijay Singh accepting his extra marital affair with RSTV anchor Amrita Rai. Saala tharki buddha!!! @Skull and Bones @jha @SpArK @Android @Sidak @arp2041 @janon @levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461411160936308736

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skull and Bones

kaykay said:


> Here comes Digvijay Singh accepting his extra marital affair with RSTV anchor Amrita Rai. Saala tharki buddha!!! @Skull and Bones @jha @SpArK @Android @Sidak @arp2041 @janon @levina
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461411160936308736



Dafuq! This year has been a nightmare for congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Skull and Bones said:


> Dafuq! This year has been a nightmare for congress.


Selfie by him.
Lols

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461419027357642752

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## janon

kaykay said:


> Here comes Digvijay Singh accepting his extra marital affair with RSTV anchor Amrita Rai. Saala tharki buddha!!! @Skull and Bones @jha @SpArK @Android @Sidak @arp2041 @janon @levina
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461411160936308736



It's his personal life, and shouldn't be our concern. Just like Modi's wife and the whole hullaballoo surrounding that.

That said, in India it is a crime to have sex with a woman if she is married to another man. (An outdated Victorian era law.) Shacking up with a married man is OK according to the rulebooks.

A photo of the enchantress:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

kaykay said:


> Here comes Digvijay Singh accepting his extra marital affair with RSTV anchor Amrita Rai. Saala tharki buddha!!! @Skull and Bones @jha @SpArK @Android @Sidak @arp2041 @janon @levina
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461411160936308736





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461413411038171136

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

wolfschanzze said:


> Ab aaya oonth pahad ke neeche, pata chala hoga BJP power main aa rahi hai toh abhi se maafi maang lo.
> Or else he might be booked by Cbi in future


--
first brager.. ..in line



desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461413411038171136


--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

janon said:


> It's his personal life, and shouldn't be our concern. Just like Modi's wife and the whole hullaballoo surrounding that.
> 
> That said, in India it is a crime to have sex with a woman if she is married to another man. (An outdated Victorian era law.) Shacking up with a married man is OK according to the rulebooks.
> 
> A photo of the enchantress:


I know that sir and I fully respect everyone's private life but Digvijay Singh was the one who was jumping up and down on Modi's wife's issue(a very minor issue compared to this).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

janon said:


> That said, in India it is a crime to have sex with a woman if she is married to another man. (An outdated Victorian era law.) Shacking up with a married man is OK according to the rulebooks.



Its immoral and not outdated , having sex is fine when your single , even pre martial sex is fine , but having sex to another woman after marriage is immoral and disgusting and it should stay banned in India.. Morality does not get outdated ... Especially when your wife is suffering from cancer ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

wolfschanzze said:


> Might get it, talk here is BJP is doing good in Nizamabad and other parts.Although State assembly might not be that good.



Dont care about state assembly. If BJP forms govt at delhi, then it has the machinery to make a come back in assmebly polls by 2019. Firt LS later state polls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

kaykay said:


> I know that sir and I fully respect everyone's private life but Digvijay Singh was the one who was jumping up and down on Modi's wife's issue(a very minor issue compared to this).


--
true.. 
those who dont value other private life for there wrong ful gain..
should be give back in same language ...
he was jumping when he sledge Namo on wife ..
said what not..
i hope it could have come in that time when he was ba....ing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somnath



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## janon

Star Wars said:


> Its immoral and not outdated , having sex is fine when your single , even pre martial sex is fine , but having sex to another woman after marriage is immoral and disgusting and it should stay banned in India.. Morality does not get outdated ... Especially when your wife is suffering from cancer ..


Then explain to me why it is not illegal for a woman to have sex with a married man? That should be equally illegal too, right?

You don't know the context under which that law was passed. At that time, a woman was considered the property of her husband, and so having sex with a married woman was like "using" his property without his consent. But a man was not considered his wife's property, so she couldn't take a woman to court for having sex with her husband.

Now consider this - if you think that it is wrong for a married person (man or woman) to have sex with another, isn't it the married person who should be puished, since it is he or she who is violating a contract? (The marriage contract.) Why should the third person be punished, since s/he has made no commitment or contract to anybody?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> Its immoral and not outdated , having sex is fine when your single , even pre martial sex is fine , but having sex to another woman after marriage is immoral and disgusting and it should stay banned in India.. Morality does not get outdated ... Especially when your wife is suffering from cancer ..


--
dont make sex is a criteria to deicide morality..
if we can become human that a big achievement 
we become more of animal and less of human as of now ..



somnath said:


>


--
RAGA saying..
aagar guru kar sakta hai to 
why not me?
that why he comment likes
Amul ka dudh.. and bharstachar oh no sorry balatkar ..


----------



## Levina

kaykay said:


> Here comes Digvijay Singh accepting his extra marital affair with RSTV anchor Amrita Rai. Saala tharki buddha!!! @Skull and Bones @jha @SpArK @Android @Sidak @arp2041 @janon @levina
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461411160936308736



Frankly I dont have any objection to Mr.Digvijay getting married again.
But the lady looks way too younger than this man 
And most probably she's an arm candy for him and for her he's ticket to fame.
But posting selfies with his muse looked teenagish.And i think they should have avoided it before the divorce was finalised.
I think in this case Digvijay singh Should 've taken lessons from Shashi Tharoor, who despite being a twitterati never posted his pic with Sunanda Pushkar before his marriage.

Now the political side effects- i dont think there would be any.If ppl can accept Bill Clinton after an extra marital affair then Digvijay is an angel in comparison.
So I dont think this would mar his political image.

But i hated his selfie with his GF 

Btw which is this RSTV???


----------



## CorporateAffairs

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461411503623516161



DICK Vijay singh ... you congress maggot and bastar***   

Dont you dare speak about Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

janon said:


> Then explain to me why it is not illegal for a woman to have sex with a married man? That should be equally illegal too, right?
> 
> You don't know the context under which that law was passed. At that time, a woman was considered the property of her husband, and so having sex with a married woman was like "using" his property without his consent. But a man was not considered his wife's property, so she couldn't take a woman to court for having sex with her husband.
> 
> Now consider this - if you think that it is wrong for a married person (man or woman) to have sex with another, isn't it the married person who should be puished, since it is he or she who is violating a contract? (The marriage contract.) Why should the third person be punished, since s/he has made no commitment or contract to anybody?


-- agree with you
women consider more for Man pride to boost Machoo image..
sex is part of bond called marriage but not the ultimate base to decide.
sex is looked in india more from social angel than physcial /human need



levina said:


> Frankly I dont have any objection to Mr.Digvijay getting married again.
> But the lady looks way too younger than this man
> And most probably she's an arm candy for him and for her he's ticket to fame.
> But posting selfies with his muse looked teenagish.And i think they should have avoided it before the divorce was finalised.
> I think in this case Digvijay singh Should 've taken lessons from Shashi Tharoor, who despite being a twitterati never posted his pic with Sunanda Pushkar before his marriage.
> 
> Now the political side effects- i dont think there would be any.If ppl can accept Bill Clinton after an extra marital affair then Digvijay is an angel in comparison.
> So I dont think this would mar his political image.
> 
> But i hated his selfie with his GF
> 
> Btw which is this RSTV???


-- RSTV -- rajya sabha tv- GOI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

janon said:


> Then explain to me why it is not illegal for a woman to have sex with a married man? That should be equally illegal too, right?
> 
> You don't know the context under which that law was passed. At that time, a woman was considered the property of her husband, and so having sex with a married woman was like "using" his property without his consent. But a man was not considered his wife's property, so she couldn't take a woman to court for having sex with her husband.
> 
> Now consider this - if you think that it is wrong for a married person (man or woman) to have sex with another, isn't it the married person who should be puished, since it is he or she who is violating a contract? (The marriage contract.) Why should the third person be punished, since s/he has made no commitment or contract to anybody?



Any source of that context ? i would like to see it because no one should be no one's property , both are human beings plain and simple . Marriage does not make anyone a slave of the other .

The way i see it when having sex with a person(despite his gender) who is already married both the people should be held responsible( the married person more or so ) . The other person is equally responsible in his/her part for breaking the contract ..


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> Its immoral and not outdated , having sex is fine when your single , even pre martial sex is fine , but having sex to another woman after marriage is immoral and disgusting and it should stay banned in India.. Morality does not get outdated ... Especially when your wife is suffering from cancer ..



Yaar seriously, sex is sex, just like other basic requirements of human beings - food, water, oxygen. It's a necessity, we can debate on morality et al. but wtf we in India have made it as something ALIEN to human beings?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

pursuit of happiness said:


> -- RSTV -- rajya sabha tv- GOI



That explains why nobody has heard about it.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

levina said:


> Frankly I dont have any objection to Mr.Digvijay getting married again.
> But the lady looks way too younger than this man
> And most probably she's an arm candy for him and for her he's ticket to fame.
> But posting selfies with his muse looked teenagish.And i think they should have avoided it before the divorce was finalised.
> I think in this case Digvijay singh Should 've taken lessons from Shashi Tharoor, who despite being a twitterati never posted his pic with Sunanda Pushkar before his marriage.
> 
> Now the political side effects- i dont think there would be any.If ppl can accept Bill Clinton after an extra marital affair then Digvijay is an angel in comparison.
> So I dont think this would mar his political image.
> 
> But i hated his selfie with his GF
> 
> Btw which is this RSTV???


-- 
its her choice to be with old ..
i agree with you they should waited till her divorce complete 
but practically it take long yrs .. so does not make sense when 2 birds in pool of LSD..
Bill clinton case.. even US socierty which free and liberal dont accpet extra marital .. so we are too far ... and we should not accept too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

janon said:


> Then explain to me why it is not illegal for a woman to have sex with a married man? That should be equally illegal too, right?
> 
> You don't know the context under which that law was passed. At that time, a woman was considered the property of her husband, and so having sex with a married woman was like "using" his property without his consent. But a man was not considered his wife's property, so she couldn't take a woman to court for having sex with her husband.
> 
> Now consider this - if you think that it is wrong for a married person (man or woman) to have sex with another, isn't it the married person who should be puished, since it is he or she who is violating a contract? (The marriage contract.) Why should the third person be punished, since s/he has made no commitment or contract to anybody?





Star Wars said:


> Its immoral and not outdated , having sex is fine when your single , even pre martial sex is fine , but having sex to another woman after marriage is immoral and disgusting and it should stay banned in India.. Morality does not get outdated ... Especially when your wife is suffering from cancer ..



@kaykay 
I guess there's more to this story than just a few selfies. Did I miss something???


----------



## somnath




----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> Yaar seriously, sex is sex, just like other basic requirements of human beings - food, water, oxygen. It's a necessity, we can debate on morality et al. but wtf we in India have made it as something ALIEN to human beings?



If thats the case why not have sex with animals ? Do you know how such views can change the family and the society for future generations ??


----------



## itachiii

casted my vote today.... voted tdp for both assembly and ls election..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Frankly I dont have any objection to Mr.Digvijay getting married again.
> So I dont think this would mar his political image.



As if Diggy has a *POLITICAL IMAGE *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> Yaar seriously, sex is sex, just like other basic requirements of human beings - food, water, oxygen. It's a necessity, we can debate on morality et al. but wtf we in India have made it as something ALIEN to human beings?


-- 
indian are those spicies who rank no2. soon no1 in Earth but when child ask how he came so ans is .. bhagwan 

karta kaun hai and bahrta kaun hai..

Sex.. (with good sense) was /is in culture of indians but never accepted like west ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461426200292782080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> @kaykay
> I guess there's more to this story than just a few selfies. Did I miss something???



some people think it should be legal to have sex with married people , i grossly disapprove

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> As if Diggy has a *POLITICAL IMAGE *


--
april fool is still 1month


----------



## Star Wars

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461426200292782080



thats one way to stay in the news ....


----------



## janon

Star Wars said:


> Any source of that context ? i would like to see it because no one should be no one's property , both are human beings plain and simple . Marriage does not make anyone a slave of the other .
> 
> The way i see it when having sex with a person(despite his gender) who is already married both the people should be held responsible( the married person more or so ) . The other person is equally responsible in his/her part for breaking the contract ..


Section 497 (Adultery) of the Indian Penal Code - The MYTH and the REALITY

It was passed in 1860, when Englad was at the height of prudery. And the law was clearly not passed to uphol the sanctity of marriage, for then it would equally apply to both genders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

janon said:


> That explains why nobody has heard about it.


--
Rajya sabha tv.. cool chaneel
solid dabate 
see their Savidhan progame about how indina constituion is made 
Rajya Sabha TV - YouTube
Samvidhaan - YouTube


----------



## Levina

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> its her choice to be with old ..
> i agree with you they should waited till her divorce complete
> but practically it take long yrs .. so does not make sense when 2 birds in pool of LSD..
> Bill clinton case.. even US socierty which free and liberal dont accpet extra marital .. so we are too far ... and we should not accept too


Bill clinton won the 2nd term after that affair came out in print. 
Ppl did forgive him and I guess that was some 10-15 yrs ago. 
But as public figures I guess these politicians 've a moral responsibility towards our society. 


somnath said:


>



OMG!!!
I am shocked!! 


arp2041 said:


> As if Diggy has a *POLITICAL IMAGE *


Well he's a congressi mouth piece and congress happens to be a political party. 
Thats all I meant.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> thats one way to stay in the news ....


-
may be .. 
he is wise man..


----------



## janon

Star Wars said:


> If thats the case why not have sex with animals ? Do you know how such views can change the family and the society for future generations ??


Because animals are not capable of giving consent. Only sex between consenting partners should be allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

levina said:


> Bill clinton won the 2nd term after that affair came out in print.
> Ppl did forgive him and I guess that was some 10-15 yrs ago.
> But as public figures I guess these politicians 've a moral responsibility towards our society.
> 
> 
> OMG!!!
> I am shocked!!
> 
> Well he's a congressi mouth piece and congress happens to be a political party.
> Thats all I meant.


--
Biill accpeted live that he is gulty..
that why he still rule hearts their 
even obama took his help in campaign


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> some people think it should be legal to have sex with married people , i grossly disapprove


Thats against the law already.
And I kinda approve.If you're married to somebody then having a physical relationship with another person is cheating the person you're married to.
It should be a punishable offense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

janon said:


> Because animals are not capable of giving consent. Only sex between consenting partners should be allowed.



not if one of them is married .... absolutely not....having sex with married people should stay illegal , such a move of legalizing this will destroy the family system ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

janon said:


> Because animals are not capable of giving consent. Only sex between consenting partners should be allowed.


-- dear who told you animal dont give conset,,,,...
dont want go beyond .. or 
see discovery special show on sex. yes..its there ..scientific only .. no sunny 
or animal planet ..after 11 .pm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

janon said:


> Because animals are not capable of giving consent. Only sex between consenting partners should be allowed.



so if a Donkey (assume) say yes for sex, u'll do it???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

*A personal matter of a leader should be the last thing discussed in an election..... It is disgusting to see people are busy talking about it......*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

levina said:


> Thats against the law already.
> And I kinda approve.If you're married to somebody then having a physical relationship with another person is cheating the person you're married to.
> It should be a punishable offense.


-- 
is it any which punish extra martial sex.. seems diffuclt in india..
Female can cahge for rape but not for any consensual act..


----------



## Star Wars

we are going off topic .. Any idea on what will happen to the FIR..
was it a deliberate move by Modi to stay on front news ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> so if a Donkey (assume) say yes for sex, u'll do it???


--
huamn - animal sex is crime


----------



## CorporateAffairs

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461426200292782080



Dont you think Modi knows this? He always ahead of your guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

nair said:


> *A personal matter of a leader should be the last thing discussed in an election..... It is disgusting to see people are busy talking about it......*


-- started with issue of people 
now people and becoming issue 
that india


----------



## janon

Star Wars said:


> not if one of them is married .... absolutely not....having sex with married people should stay illegal , such a move of legalizing this will destroy the family system ...


Yes, married people can give consent too. They are people. You may not like that, but we can't simply go around penalizing everything that disgusts you. The state cannot and should not do moral policing. Suppose a majority says that premarital sex is disgusting? (A majority does say that.) Suppose a majority says women going to a pub is disgusting? Should we ban things by law just because it offends the morality of some people?

And no, family system wont come to an end because that law is scrapped. Families are not held together due to the fear of section 497. If somebody's marriage is held together merely because they fear the law, then it may be better that they get a divorce anyway. Do you think a majority of women will start having affairs as soon as this law is scrapped, that they are all being held back only because this law exists? Laws and governments cannot and should not impose intimacy by threat of force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461429227284209664


----------



## pursuit of happiness

CorporateAffairs said:


> Dont you think Modi knows this? He always ahead of your guys


-
he just psoted news dear


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> *A personal matter of a leader should be the last thing discussed in an election..... It is disgusting to see people are busy talking about it......*


Nair 
They're public figures.They've a moral responsibility towards the society. 

Bill clinton was discussed....Shashi tharoor was discussed...Modi is still in news and now Digvijay.
If they're being discussed then rightly so.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guys anyone please get me this protected news

Protected Content | 5Forty3


----------



## kaykay

levina said:


> @kaykay
> I guess there's more to this story than just a few selfies. Did I miss something???


Honestly speaking then I have no problem with his affair but Its just his badmouthing Modi on his marital status. But I am sure, this story will go a long way from here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## janon

pursuit of happiness said:


> -- dear who told you animal dont give conset,,,,...
> dont want go beyond .. or
> see discovery special show on sex. yes..its there ..scientific only .. no sunny
> or animal planet ..after 11 .pm


I meant consent to humans. "That sheep was totally giving me the eyes!" does not sound too credible to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

kaykay said:


> Honestly speaking then I have no problem with his affair but Its just his badmouthing Modi on his marital status. But I am sure, this story will go a long way from here.


I hope they get married soon and with that this news will come to an end.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

janon said:


> I meant consent to humans. "That sheep was totally giving me the eyes!" does not sound too credible to me.


---
dost type like that..
That sheep was totally giving me the eyes!

Diggi giving fun as always


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461426978172588032

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

levina said:


> I hope they get married soon and with that this news will come to an end.


--
and they live happily ever after..
2 red rose on screen behind tree
The end..
-
but if they want to live happy ever then vote for modi sarkar ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

levina said:


> Nair
> They're public figures.They've a moral responsibility towards the society.
> 
> Bill clinton was discussed....Shashi tharoor was discussed...Modi is still in news and now Digvijay.
> If they're being discussed then rightly so.


Bill Clinton's case was different - he had sex with a white house staff, which is why it was a legitimate public issue. There was a genuine conflict of interest there. Also, later he lied about it to the people.


----------



## nair

levina said:


> Nair
> They're public figures.They've a moral responsibility towards the society.
> 
> Bill clinton was discussed....Shashi tharoor was discussed...Modi is still in news and now Digvijay.
> If they're being discussed then rightly so.



Read again.... I never mentioned any name in my post.... when i said that i meant everyone.... Modi (for his married life) Taroor (for his 3rd marriage and fight with his wife over a journalist) and now Digvijay Singh...... 

I agree that they are public figures... Have their personal life effected us in anyway?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Narendra Modi in trouble for flashing party symbol at polling station | NDTV.com

Is modi going to be arrested?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

janon said:


> Bill Clinton's case was different - he had sex with a white house staff, which is why it was a legitimate public issue. There was a genuine conflict of interest there. Also, later he lied about it to the people.


--
RSTv is GOi chaneel
conflict of interest here too..
Diggi lies alwasy


----------



## kaykay

levina said:


> I hope they get married soon and with that this news will come to an end.


lols but its some odd. Isn't it? 67 years ka dulha aur 42 years ki dulhan. Anyway their lives, their choices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

onu1886 said:


> Narendra Modi in trouble for flashing party symbol at polling station | NDTV.com
> 
> Is modi going to be arrested?


--
na seems warning..
if clause is arrest .. then he will go himself to police ..
india first..



kaykay said:


> lols but its some odd. Isn't it? 67 years ka dulha aur 42 years ki dulhan. Anyway their lives, their choices.


--
dil aaya gandhe par to...
and now adays bank balance is more imp for few than other variables


----------



## janon

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> RSTv is GOi chaneel
> conflict of interest here too..
> Diggi lies alwasy


Just because the channel is owned by GoI doesn't necessarily mean that the anchors work for GoI. Not to mention, Diggy is not the information and broadcasting minister. If he was, then there woud be a real question mark. Unless the girl worked as a subordinate to Diggy in some way, there is no conflict there.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

janon said:


> Just because the channel is owned by GoI doesn't necessarily mean that the anchors work for GoI. Not to mention, Diggy is not the information and broadcasting minister. If he was, then there woud be a real question. Unless the girl as a subordinate to Diggy in some way, there is no conflict there.


--
partialy you are right..
question is 
can he influence ? 
acncore works of GOI as their salary paid by goi.
rest i am agree with you


----------



## kaykay

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> na seems warning..
> if clause is arrest .. then he will go himself to police ..
> india first..
> 
> 
> --
> dil aaya gandhe par to...
> and now adays bank balance is more imp for few than other variables


haha true.


----------



## Star Wars

janon said:


> Yes, married people can give consent too. They are people. You may not like that, but we can't simply go around penalizing everything that disgusts you. The state cannot and should not do moral policing. Suppose a majority says that premarital sex is disgusting? (A majority does say that.) Suppose a majority says women going to a pub is disgusting? Should we ban things by law just because it offends the morality of some people?



Thats your personal opinion , Am all for having certain regulations when it comes to marriage . A marriage is a union of a man and a woman . A child brought up in an environment where the father or mother acts like a pervert bringing home bitches every day is bad .. 



> And no, family system wont come to an end because that law is scrapped. Families are not held together due to the fear of section 497.If somebody's marriage is held together merely because they fear the law, then it may be better that they get a divorce anyway.



This isn't about section 147 , this is to make sure the partner is not cheated about by her other partner . Once you go into marriage then its no longer about personal consent its about consent of both the husband and the wife . That is what marriage is all about . Other wise one should just shutup and stay single if you want to have sex with everyone you see...



> If somebody's marriage is held together merely because they fear the law, then it may be better that they get a divorce anyway. Do you think a majority of women will start having affairs as soon as this law is scrapped, that they are all being held back only because this law exists? Laws and governments cannot and should not impose intimacy by threat of force.



IF you do not love your wife and do not want to stay with her and wants to have sex with someone else and yet bring up children in the family ? Then why should he marry at all ? Sex with a third party should only be done with the consent of both husband and his wife . If you think a man's wife has no business to know whom he have sex with then he should not marry her either ..

Once you marry its no longer about an individual, its about the family , the family always comes first . 

With your logic on consent sex , pedophilia would be easily made legal ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

national media silent on diggy issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

FIR to be against Modi . He's facing jail term upto 2 yrs.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

onu1886 said:


> FIR to be against Modi . He's facing jail term upto 2 yrs.


--
if guilty , please send... 
but then all who crossed rule of law.. dont spare anyone


----------



## thesolar65

*NRI from Cambridge stopped megastar Chiranjeevi from jumping the queue*.

*Hyderabad:* Kartikeya, a young voter, on Wednesday stopped Union Tourism Minister K Chiranjeevi from jumping the queue to cast his vote in Hyderabad. Kartikeya asked Chiranjeevi, "Do you need a special treatment?"

He is an NRI from Cambridge and came to India to cast his vote.
He later on said, "I respect Chiranjeevi. But he is not over 65 years of age or disabled, then should he be given a special treatment?"

Chiranjeevi even clarified that he had come to stand in line but was persuaded by a few media people and others to go vote first, hence walked in.

The megastar was seen pleading with the voters before sheepisly going back to join the queue.

Polling is underway for the 17 Lok Sabha constituencies and 119 Assembly seats in

Telangana where long queues were seen at booths. A total of 1,669 candidates are in the fray for 119 Assembly seats while 265 are contesting for the 17 parliamentary seats across Telangana.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## janon

Star Wars said:


> Thats your personal opinion , Am all for having certain regulations when it comes to marriage . A marriage is a union of a man and a woman . A child brought up in an environment where the father or mother acts like a pervert bringing home bitches every day is bad ..


And that's your personal opinion. But we can't criminalize something just because of either of our opinions. As I explained above, many people would say the same thing you just said, about women visiting pubs, or even women wearing a certain kind of clothing. "Bitches who drink with men are bad..." But just because something is unpalatable doesn't mean it is should be a crime. The state should not interfere in personal affairs like love or intimacy or relationships.

BTW, that law has been scrapped in the country that made it, and no big social upheavals took place there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

onu1886 said:


> FIR to be against Modi . He's facing jail term upto 2 yrs.



Every time sonia waves her "HAND" after coming out of polling station, she should be jailed for life, by now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Lol I seriously hope Modi is arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Lol I seriously hope Modi is arrested



that would be the day the country goes to hell ...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

janon said:


> And that's your personal opinion. But we can't criminalize something just because of either of our opinions. As I explained above, many people would say the same thing you just said, about women visiting pubs, or even women wearing a certain kind of clothing. "Bitches who drink with men are bad..." But just because something is unpalatable doesn't mean it is should be a crime. The state should not interfere in personal affairs like love or intimacy or relationships.


-
india is forward nation
even Sunny leone (with due respect to her )
is accepted and celebrated in india..
we have khajuraho legacy...in the end ..



Android said:


> Lol I seriously hope Modi is arrested


--
may be Namo wanted to cross 400 mark



CorporateAffairs said:


> Every time sonia waves her "HAND" after coming out of polling station, she should be jailed for life, by now!


-- yes
yes ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## janon

pursuit of happiness said:


> -
> india is forward nation
> even Sunny leone (with due respect to her )
> is accepted and celebrated in india..
> we have khajuraho legacy...in the end ..


Which is why we should get rid of certain Victorian laws that have been scrapped from the very country that made it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> that would be the day the country goes to hell ...


-- 
na then modi tsunami X2 in remaing seats


----------



## Proud Hindu

Android said:


> Lol I seriously hope Modi is arrested



publicity milegi  24*7 media coverage


----------



## pursuit of happiness

janon said:


> Which is why we should get rid of certain Victorian laws that have been scrapped from the very country that made it.


--
that should be the first work se shudl have done in past.. even our imp istition law dates abck 1800


----------



## arp2041

kaykay said:


> lols but its some odd. Isn't it? 67 years ka dulha aur 42 years ki dulhan. Anyway their lives, their choices.



Pyaar sarey bandhan todh deta hai Pagley..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> Pyaar sarey bandhan todh deta hai Pagley..............


--
i see LSDDDDDDD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461411160936308736
> Official account


Epic trolling him for that disclosure, more coming in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

onu1886 said:


> FIR to be against Modi . He's facing jail term upto 2 yrs.



this has to be the biggest JOKE......................!!!

Arrested by whom? his own Police?? 

& he is going to 7 RCR for 5 years not jail


----------



## Star Wars

janon said:


> And that's your personal opinion. But we can't criminalize something just because of either of our opinions. As I explained above, many people would say the same thing you just said, about women visiting pubs, *or even women wearing a certain kind of clothing*. "*Bitches who drink with men are bad..*." But just because something is unpalatable doesn't mean it is should be a crime.
> BTW, that law has been scrapped in the country that made it, and no big social upheavals took place there.



*DO NOT BLOODY EQUATE ME WITH THOSE KIND OF PEOPLE* .. Just because you do not have a reply does not mean you equate me with people who blame women for rape..I am not such a person . Any more remarks like that and ill instantly put you on ignore list . 

Your personal consent is dead when you marry a person , its consent of the entire family . 



> The state should not interfere in personal affairs like love or intimacy or relationships.



And the psychological and emotional damage done to your wife or husband will be on the backfoot ? What happens then ?
Cheating your wife or husband should be a crime .. and having extra marital sex is cheating..


NOw plz lets get back to topic


----------



## SRP

arp2041 said:


> this has to be the biggest JOKE......................!!!
> 
> Arrested by whom? his own Police??
> 
> & he is going to 7 RCR for 5 years not jail



Live: Modi could face jail for holding BJP symbol during meet | Firstpost


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed Another Masterstroke By NaMo by displaying the symbol of Lotus.....................!!! 

This man ensured that he remains the NEWS till the end of the DAY (AGAIN ELECTION DAY) 

Man.....This man is SOMETHING, not just India but even an MBA from harward can't match his Marketing Skills!!

If he was a head of a company, he would have made it a MNC in no time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

desert warrior said:


> Live: Modi could face jail for holding BJP symbol during meet | Firstpost



What happens now ?



arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed Another Masterstroke By NaMo by displaying the symbol of Lotus.....................!!!
> 
> This man ensured that he remains the NEWS till the end of the DAY (AGAIN ELECTION DAY)
> 
> Man.....This man is SOMETHING, not just India but even an MBA from harward can't match his Marketing Skills!!
> 
> If he was a head of a company, he would have made it a MNC in no time.



IF he is arrested is there a rule that you cannot be pm or be removed from being PM candidate


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461436625247948800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Controversy erupts in telangana, as Chandrababu naidu announces that he voted for BJP in both Lok sabha and assembly. (As per EC, you shouldnt share whom you voted for)

he faces arrest too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461435326121013248


----------



## wolfschanzze

BJP voters lathicharged here in old city Hyderabad on orders of Mukesh goud of INC who was angry as he was losing as a minster to a corporator Raja Singh of BJP big time.It's a huge issue here all channels showing.Police lathi charged some communities and prevented them from voting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> IF he is arrested is there a rule that you cannot be pm or be removed from being PM candidate



No... only if he gets convicted.. & that too with minimum 2years (i think) jail term!


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461436625247948800


9-2-1-1 are four. NDA, Cong, AAP are only three right, I'm I missing something


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461436244002488320


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> IF he is arrested is there a rule that you cannot be pm or be removed from being PM candidate



ABEY fir is not equal to arrest 

First tell me, who in Gujarat has the guts to file FIR against Modi??

BTW, for arresting CM of a state you need Permission from President, & even if Pranab gives that, it will be seen as Vendetta politics by Congress, giviing 400+ seats to NDA 

Anyways, do you think he din't knew that he was violating the Moral code

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461433194437300224

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Android

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461436625247948800



I want Akalis to loose but bjp winning all 3 seats


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> ABEY fir is not equal to arrest
> 
> First tell me, who in Gujarat has the guts to file FIR against Modi??
> 
> BTW, for arresting CM of a state you need Permission from President, & even if Pranab gives that, it will be seen as Vendetta politics by Congress, giviing 400+ seats to NDA
> 
> Anyways, do you think he din't knew that he was violating the Moral code



Kya kare, tension ho raha hai aajkal... May16nth ko chain ki neend sounga


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Former CEC TS Krishnamurthy on Modi flashing lotus...

What Modi had done was a "debatable point". "It is difficult to prove that he was campaigning. I am doubtful that it can be held as a violation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461433194437300224



lol....


----------



## Android

I can't believe it the news of secular gang rape of of communal bjp minority member hardly got any media attention. Just imagine god forbid it was the case other way round all hell would have broken loose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461434702818058240


Android said:


> I can't believe it the news of secular gang rape of of communal bjp minority member hardly got any media attention. Just imagine god forbid it was the case other way round all hell would have broken loose



nobody gives a damn about majorities


----------



## Roybot

CorporateAffairs said:


> 9-2-1-1 are four. NDA, Cong, AAP are only three right, I'm I missing something



1 to independent.



JanjaWeed said:


> No... only if he gets convicted.. & that too with minimum 2years (i think) jail term!



Meem Afzal wants Modi's nomination from both the constituencies cancelled

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## janon

Star Wars said:


> *DO NOT BLOODY EQUATE ME WITH THOSE KIND OF PEOPLE* .. Just because you do not have a reply does not mean you equate me with people who blame women for rape..I am not such a person . Any more remarks like that and ill instantly put you on ignore list .
> 
> Your personal consent is dead when you marry a person , its consent of the entire family .



I didn't equate you with them - I clearly said "some people", and in the context it clearly meant some OTHER people. Less indignation and more comprehension please.

The point was that the state should not do moral policing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

@GreenFoe ko ban karne wale mods, Janata maaf nahi karegi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

janon said:


> I didn't equate you with them - I clearly said "some people", and in the context it clearly meant some OTHER people. Less indignation and more comprehension please.
> 
> The point was that the state should not do moral policing.



No....the state should do moral policing if the partner makes a formal complaint . There should be a law for emotionally destroying a man or a women . Consent of the family not consent of the individual . Your children and your wife is bigger than you when you have a family .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> this has to be the biggest JOKE......................!!!
> 
> Arrested by whom? his own Police??
> 
> & he is going to 7 RCR for 5 years not jail


--
he or no one own police..
EC did right things.. if law is broken . person to be punish...


----------



## Star Wars

@Aeronaut , @WebMaster please unban @GreenFoe , the information he brings into the debate is too valuable

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Android said:


> @GreenFoe ko ban karne wale mods, Janata maaf nahi karegi


-
indian janta .. pak mod...what a combination



CorporateAffairs said:


>


--
she is communal or drama by bjp..
muslim love only one man .. RAGA...


----------



## Star Wars

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> he or no one own police..
> EC did right things.. if law is broken . person to be punish...



EC has selective hearing lathi charge going on in Hyd and nothing form then, mass election fraud and voter deletion and no action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> Former CEC TS Krishnamurthy on Modi flashing lotus...
> 
> What Modi had done was a "debatable point". "It is difficult to prove that he was campaigning. I am doubtful that it can be held as a violation.


*Live: EC orders action against Modi for flashing BJP symbol*

I think EC has been going bit OTT on insignificant things. What they should be concentrating more on are the things such as voters names being deleted from the list in massive numbers, bogus voters, identity theft kinda things. Instead of ordering re-polls on those constituencies after getting their list right.... they are wasting their authority on something which is not even an issue. Big 



Roybot said:


> Meem Afzal wants Modi's nomination from both the constituencies cancelled



Looks like that is the only way to stop Modi... Congress can't think of any more avenues!


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> *Live: EC orders action against Modi for flashing BJP symbol*
> 
> I think EC has been going bit OTT on insignificant things. What they should be concentrating more on are the things such as voters names being deleted from the list in massive numbers, bogus voters, identity theft kinda things. Instead of ordering re-polls on those constituencies after getting their list right.... they are wasting their authority on something which is not even an issue. Big
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that is the only way to stop Modi... Congress can't think of any more avenues!



What action can EC do anyway ??


----------



## arp2041

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> he or no one own police..
> EC did right things.. if law is broken . person to be punish...



YA 

Even every Congressi should be punished after he come out of poll booth & WAVES to his/her supporter 

BTW, @JanjaWeed what do you have to say about My observation 

If he becomes PM, Indian Exports would be reaching new heights.........He may even be successful in selling Akash Tablets to Apple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> EC has selective hearing lathi charge going on in Hyd and nothing form then, mass election fraud and voter deletion and no action


--
lathi charge going on in Hyd
why .. election fraud or AP bifircation rection ?

EC also did blunders ..so will think twice before harsh action..
but action was required and taken...

EC/SC/CAG these are few institution make indian deomcracy liviable 
we cant blentanlty accused them
they may not able to achive up to mark performance but their intregrity is high


----------



## Android

EC is completely a Congress stooge. Not an iota of doubt regarding that now.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arp2041 said:


> Pyaar sarey bandhan todh deta hai Pagley..............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> YA
> 
> Even every Congressi should be punished after he come out of poll booth & WAVES to his/her supporter


--
logically you can make this argument in court too,,
please dont allow shirt pant salwar kamzi ,mobiles hairs as election symbol


----------



## wolfschanzze

Star Wars said:


> Any source of that context ? i would like to see it because no one should be no one's property , both are human beings plain and simple . Marriage does not make anyone a slave of the other .
> 
> The way i see it when having sex with a person(despite his gender) who is already married both the people should be held responsible( the married person more or so ) . The other person is equally responsible in his/her part for breaking the contract ..


As per IPC the woman wont be jailed for Adultery, it is only the man that will be jailed for adultery in marriage.See the Bias, so i donno where this woman is property thing came in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> lathi charge going on in Hyd
> why .. election fraud or AP bifircation rection ?
> 
> EC also did blunders ..so will think twice before harsh action..
> but action was required and taken...
> 
> EC/SC/CAG these are few institution make indian deomcracy liviable
> we cant blentanlty accused them
> they may not able to achive up to mark performance but their intregrity is high



EC head is a well known congy stooge


----------



## onu1886

I can't recall a single instance in which EC showed such haste in taking action. Seriously only warnings for hate speeches and threatening voters( eg Sharad Pawar , mulayam etc) and FIR for holding a tiny party symbol . What kind of laws do we have in this country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

SarthakGanguly said:


>


--
see naughty smile 



onu1886 said:


> I can't recall a single instance in which EC showed such haste in taking action. Seriously only warnings for hate speeches and threatening voters( eg Sharad Pawar , mulayam etc) and FIR for holding a tiny party symbol . What kind of laws do we have in this country?


--
he will also get warning..only..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Well played BJP and Amit Shah, well played

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> EC head is a well known congy stooge


--
i also read it.. but these are top brass of indian admin
if we cant believe them .. then way ahed is diffuclt..
EC had some issue .. but never ever biased to the extend of damaing democrcy 
but if congi come in this election i will acept your point



Roybot said:


> Well played BJP and Amit Shah, well played


-- 
that what call a 
strategy...
using your own gun to shoot you


----------



## onu1886

pursuit of happiness said:


> he will also get warning..only..


FIR has already been filed


----------



## Imcool

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461357278210170881

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Imcool said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461357278210170881



Are you hara dushman


----------



## Imcool

On Twitter some says It was well planed strategy that's why he did his PC outside 100 mtr radius LOL ! If this comes true.. Congress needs to learn some techniques from him. I think he knew what he was doing. He knows rules & regulations very well. He's not new into this.

P.S New member on PDF Hello guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

Imcool said:


> On Twitter some says It was well planed strategy that's why he did his PC outside 100 mtr radius LOL ! If this comes true.. Congress needs to learn some techniques from him. I think he knew what he was doing. He knows rules & regulations very well. He's not new into this.
> 
> P.S New member on PDF Hello guys




Welcome to PDF


----------



## pursuit of happiness

onu1886 said:


> FIR has already been filed


-
FIR filled .. as per law..
but can be taken back too.. right


----------



## Desi Guy

Unban @GreenFoe Mods and Webmaster 

Please Bump the post !!


----------



## Imcool

Roybot said:


> Are you hara dushman



I didn't get you 



desert warrior said:


> Welcome to PDF



Thanks


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Imcool said:


> On Twitter some says It was well planed strategy that's why he did his PC outside 100 mtr radius LOL ! If this comes true.. Congress needs to learn some techniques from him. I think he knew what he was doing. He knows rules & regulations very well. He's not new into this.
> 
> P.S New member on PDF Hello guys


welcome 
now a days new members hits bulls eye on 1st post itself..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> What action can EC do anyway ??


It's such a tiny issue for any serious action. They may ask local DM for report. They can't ban him from campaigning or file an FIR. That would be hilarious. Honestly speaking... this EC has brought disrepute to itself by acting with such immaturity.


----------



## wolfschanzze

janon said:


> Because animals are not capable of giving consent. Only sex between consenting partners should be allowed.


lol who said animal cannot give consent,LOL some butchers here say you need the consent of the animal to be killed for food..
So they ask the chicken or goat do you consent to be killed as food for everyone?
Then they throw some water on its face the chicken or goat will shake its head due to water.
And lo, there you have it the chicken or goat gave consent.

Likewise people will find excuses to say that animal gave me consent,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

pursuit of happiness said:


> welcome
> now a days new members hits bulls eye on 1st post itself..



Ha-ha I was reading PDF since long time as a guest but never registered myself  Today I gave it a thought


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> It's such a tiny issue for any serious action. They may ask local DM for report. They can't ban him from campaigning or file an FIR. That would be hilarious. Honestly speaking... this EC has brought disrepute to itself by acting with such immaturity.



Honestly this seems more like a bait by Modi , deliberately holding the lotus card and then holding a speech . Though for what i don't know ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Desi Guy said:


> Unban @GreenFoe Mods and Webmaster
> 
> Please Bump the post !!



Why the heck is he banned?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Imcool said:


> Ha-ha I was reading PDF since long time as a guest but never registered myself  Today I gave it a thought


--
so you was 12th person now came in as opner for batting when team captain is in trouble


----------



## Android

Live Gujarat police to file FIR against Modi after EC order - Page 1 | Firstpost


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Honestly this seems more like a bait by Modi , deliberately holding the lotus card and then holding a speech


The way he was displaying it goes to show that he wanted people to notice & make an issue out of it... & everyone fell for it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

CorporateAffairs said:


> Why the heck is he banned?


--
there is any system to understand why person is banned?
if no then there should be 
bannig is mod right and previlage
knowing the reason is of member


----------



## onu1886

JanjaWeed said:


> It's such a tiny issue for any serious action. They may ask local DM for report. They can't ban him from campaigning or file an FIR. That would be hilarious. Honestly speaking... this EC has brought disrepute to itself by acting with such immaturity.


EC has already directed Guj govt to file an FIR against Modi and also media channels who carried the press conference.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461410871810355200

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JanjaWeed said:


> The way he was displaying it goes to show that he wanted people to notice & make an issue out of it... & everyone fell for it!


exxxacttllllllllly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

JanjaWeed said:


> It's such a tiny issue for any serious action. They may ask local DM for report. They can't ban him from campaigning or file an FIR. That would be hilarious. Honestly speaking... this EC has brought disrepute to itself by acting with such immaturity.



Sampath is known congress stogie! EVM frauds & Many voters names were deleted and he's acting so cool must have been some deal b/w congress & him 

Congress don't know how to stop NaMo from becoming more & more popular. One way to stop becoming NaMo popular is to stop talking about him at all LOL but that ain't gonna happen hence more seats in BJP kitty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP




----------



## Roybot

Imcool said:


> I didn't get you
> 
> Thanks



Nevermind, I thought you were this other guy who is banned at the moment. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Star Wars

onu1886 said:


> EC has already directed Guj govt to file an FIR against Modi and also media channels who carried the press conference.



doesn't he need to be convicted before anything can happen ?


----------



## wolfschanzze

nair said:


> *A personal matter of a leader should be the last thing discussed in an election..... It is disgusting to see people are busy talking about it......*


It's about the hypocrisy of doggy raja,He went ballistic on modi about his wife and haunted him everytime, but when it comes to his case its personal matter?Congress can breach personal matters of their rivals and make it national issue and debate but when it comes to their case its personal and should not be discussed?
See the Vadra case they took the Adani case on National Tv but Vadra is a private citizen and he shouldn't be questioned?Double standards.
It's time they tasted their own medicine.
Btw,im still waiting to hear from Digvijay to say "ISS MEIN RSS KA HAATH HAIN"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

onu1886 said:


> EC has already directed Guj govt to file an FIR against Modi and also media channels who carried the press conference.


lol.. EC has not asked J & K govt to file an FIR against Farook Abdullah for calling Modi voters to be drowned in the sea.. or they had no audacity to ask Maharashtra govt to file an FIR against Sharad Pawar for asking his voters to vote twice. But they were quick to call for an FIR in this case without even giving a hearing? Smacks of double standards!


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461449225843130368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Star Wars said:


> doesn't he need to be convicted before anything can happen ?


Technically as soon as the FIR is filed he can be arrested, no need for chargesheet or conviction which is enough to hamper his campaign. He can apply for interim bail in a court.


----------



## wolfschanzze

janon said:


> Yes, married people can give consent too. They are people. You may not like that, but we can't simply go around penalizing everything that disgusts you. The state cannot and should not do moral policing. Suppose a majority says that premarital sex is disgusting? (A majority does say that.) Suppose a majority says women going to a pub is disgusting? Should we ban things by law just because it offends the morality of some people?
> 
> And no, family system wont come to an end because that law is scrapped. Families are not held together due to the fear of section 497. If somebody's marriage is held together merely because they fear the law, then it may be better that they get a divorce anyway. Do you think a majority of women will start having affairs as soon as this law is scrapped, that they are all being held back only because this law exists? Laws and governments cannot and should not impose intimacy by threat of force.


Buddy in democracy a majority show of hands changes rules,why do we have elections for? and who makes new rules its the majority party not monarchy.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461449225843130368


--
Mr.Modi did not violate any code of conduct:
this is line to look for..
devil alwys in details..
they will take out some clause..
it shows it was strategy than emotional reaction..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

wolfschanzze said:


> It's about the hypocrisy of doggy raja,He went ballistic on modi about his wife and haunted him everytime, but when it comes to his case its personal matter?Congress can breach personal matters of their rivals and make it national issue and debate but when it comes to their case its personal and should not be discussed?
> See the Vadra case they took the Adani case on National Tv but Vadra is a private citizen and he shouldn't be questioned?Double standards.
> It's time they tasted their own medicine.
> Btw,im still waiting to hear from Digvijay to say "ISS MEIN RSS KA HAATH HAIN"



I have clarified in one of the replies. My point includes that of Modi as well..... (it was not exclusive to diggu).....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

onu1886 said:


> Technically as soon as the FIR is filed he can be arrested, no need for chargesheet or conviction which is enough to hamper his campaign. He can apply for interim bail in a court.


- FIR can be taken back..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Imcool said:


> Sampath is known congress stogie! EVM frauds & Many voters names were deleted and he's acting so cool must have been some deal b/w congress & him
> 
> Congress don't know how to stop NaMo from becoming more & more popular. One way to stop becoming NaMo popular is to stop talking about him at all LOL but that ain't gonna happen hence more seats in BJP kitty


Maybe he was assured of a plum post after his retirement as EC. Hope Modi's govt undo all the misdeeds initiated by this corrupt Congressis!


----------



## Imcool

Gujarat crossed last General elections voter turn out by 3 pm 47.11%


----------



## pursuit of happiness

JanjaWeed said:


> Maybe he was assured of a plum post after his retirement as EC. Hope Modi's govt undo all the misdeeds initiated by this corrupt Congressis!


--plum post by whom congi...? how they going italy


----------



## Star Wars

onu1886 said:


> Technically as soon as the FIR is filed he can be arrested, no need for chargesheet or conviction which is enough to hamper his campaign. He can apply for interim bail in a court.



Arrest him and what ever seats which are left will come to BJP


----------



## onu1886

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. EC has not asked J & K govt to file an FIR against Farook Abdullah for calling Modi voters to be drowned in the sea.. or they had no audacity to ask Maharashtra govt to file an FIR against Sharad Pawar for asking his voters to vote twice. But they were quick to call for an FIR in this case without even giving a hearing? Smacks of double standards!


The haste with which EC took action is suspicious , seems as if they were just waiting for an opportunity to go after Modi. Do you know EC also had the option of fining Modi for this , but they chose to go for an FIR.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Imcool said:


> Gujarat crossed last years voter turn out by 3 pm 47.11%


--
in anger of FIR more pro modi voting..



Star Wars said:


> Arrest him and what ever seats which are left will come to BJP



- 
yo..


----------



## janon

wolfschanzze said:


> Buddy in democracy a majority show of hands changes rules,why do we have elections for? and who makes new rules its the majority party not monarchy.


Even in a democracy, the rights of an individual cannot be voted away by the majority. That is why every country has a constitution or bill of rights. For example, even if the majority voted that hinduism should be the only religion in India, such a law cannot be passed. Democracy does not mean dictatorship by majority. There are some inalienable rights that cannot be voted away.

I am making a larger point about representative democracies, not about this issue in particular.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461426978172588032


Goes to show how rarely Priyanka Vadra comes to Amethi that even her own constituency people dont know her face.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

onu1886 said:


> The haste with which EC took action is suspicious , seems as if they were just waiting for an opportunity to go after Modi. Do you know EC also had the option of fining Modi for this , but they chose to go for an FIR.


-
its their call ..they told to report by 6pm today
they wil analyse and then give verdic..
but while giving if being unfair then they have to sit with model code vs papuspeech, mama psech, Sharad pawar, mulayam.. all will be in dock


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> Honestly this seems more like a bait by Modi , *deliberately holding the lotus card and then holding a speech . Though for what i don't know* ...



I will re-post my earlier post on my analysis of Modi............



arp2041 said:


> _UNDERSTANDING BRAND MODI.................
> _
> 7TH April - first phase polling - BJP's Manifesto is released.
> 
> 9th April - second phase polling - Modi files nomination from Vododra.
> 
> 12th April - 17th April (4th & 5th phase) - He gives series of Interviews (people were eagerly waiting for).
> 
> 24th April - 6th phase - 117 seats for taking - HE DOES A MASSIVE SHOW OF STRENGTH IN VARANASI WHILE FILING HIS NOMINATION & THE SCREENS ARE PUT IN SEATS WHERE THE POLING IS GOING ON (IN UP ITSELF)................
> 
> THIS MAN IS SIMPLY AMAZING, HE KNOWS WHAT TO DO & HOW TO DO IT.....................
> 
> THINKING ABOUT DOING A P.hD on him
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @jha @GreenFoe @Sidak @chak de INDIA @jbond197 @Android @Jason bourne @onu1886

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

janon said:


> Even in a democracy, the rights of an individual cannot be voted away by the majority. That is why every country has a constitution or bill of rights. For example, even if the majority voted that hinduism should be the only religion in India, such a law cannot be passed. Democracy does not mean dictatorship by majority. There are some inalienable rights that cannot be voted away.
> 
> I am making a larger point about representative democracies, not about this issue in particular.


--
when in Democracy majority become sole stakeholder and avoid minority resulted to hitler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

janon said:


> Even in a democracy, the rights of an individual cannot be voted away by the majority. That is why every country has a constitution or bill of rights. For example, even if the majority voted that hinduism should be the only religion in India, such a law cannot be passed. Democracy does not mean dictatorship by majority. There are some inalienable rights that cannot be voted away.
> 
> I am making a larger point about representative democracies, not about this issue in particular.


Do you believe majority can change things or not?How about the civil disobedience movement,The majority decided they wont have anything to do with british and therefore behaved as such, what can a government do in such cases other than to make rules as per their wish?How are sharia courts introduced in Uk?


----------



## surya kiran

"I have no hesitation in accepting my relationship with Amrita Rai. She and her husband have already filed a mutual consent divorce case.

Once that is decided we would formalize it. But I do condemn encroachment in our private life."

Digvijaya Singh | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> I will re-post my earlier post on my analysis of Modi............



if thats true , then congress in their desperation has played right into his hands ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

surya kiran said:


> I have no hesitation in accepting my relationship with Amrita Rai. She and her husband have already filed a mutual consent divorce case.
> 
> Once that is decided we would formalize it. But I do condemn encroachment in our private life.
> 
> Digvijaya Singh | Facebook


--
But I do condemn encroachment in our private life. 
faebook commet
वाह दिग्गी बाबु!!
आपकी लाइफ प्राइवेट और मोदी की पब्लिक?
अपने पेबात आई तो→
I condemn encroachment in our private life



surya kiran said:


> "I have no hesitation in accepting my relationship with Amrita Rai. She and her husband have already filed a mutual consent divorce case.
> 
> Once that is decided we would formalize it. But I do condemn encroachment in our private life."
> 
> Digvijaya Singh | Facebook


--
a very nastry comments on his facebook
बासी कढ़ी मे उबाल हा हा हा
अरे नीच तेरी बेटी की उम्र की हे ये
थोड़ी तो शर्म की होती तू जिसे टंच माल
कहता था वो फिर भी ठीक थी।।।
हो रहा भारत निर्माण


----------



## janon

wolfschanzze said:


> Do you believe majority can change things or not?How about the civil disobedience movement,The majority decided they wont have anything to do with british and therefore behaved as such, what can a government do in such cases other than to make rules as per their wish?How are sharia courts introduced in Uk?



Civil disobedience movement had nothing to do with democracy - we were not a democracy at that time, we were fighting to have one established.

Under a democratic system like ours, some rights cannot be voted away by a majority. A person above brought in the example of Hitler - even if the majority in India voted to send a certain minority to the gas chambers, it cannot be done under the present system. So a majority govt cannot pass any law they want. That's a misconception and misunderstanding of democracy. Check out why the bill of rights was introduced as one of the founding documents of the USA. We borrowed heavily from it too.


----------



## Imcool

arp2041 said:


> I will re-post my earlier post on my analysis of Modi............



You have a sharp brain! 

Understanding Modi is not that easy for his opponents but for his fans it's just that easy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Interesting connection between CEC V S Sampath and Cong


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461450282308616193

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> some people think it should be legal to have sex with married people , i grossly disapprove



No one would be forcing you to do it_(or others holding the same view)_. The point being made is that one's opinion (_on such issues)_, no matter however strongly held, should not be imposed on others holding a different view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

EC cant do anything other than file an FIR , its a judicial process which is under the state and EC cannot even follow it afterwards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

onu1886 said:


> Interesting connection between CEC V S Sampath and Cong
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461450282308616193


--
Almotst all EC are IAS officers .. 
so they must have been sect to politician 
so does sheshan too
T. N. Seshan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> No one would be forcing you to do it_(or others holding the same view)_. The point being made is that one's opinion (_on such issues)_, no matter however strongly held, should not be imposed on others holding a different view.



A wrong is a wrong ... having sex with another person after Marriage is called cheating , or you should not marry at all .. You cannot just change the definition of marriage just to suit your personal openions 

with that analogy Pedophilia can easily becomes consented sex ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> A wrong is a wrong ... having sex with another person after Marriage is called cheating , or you should not marry at all .. You cannot just change the definition of marriage just to suit your personal openions
> 
> with that analogy Pedophilia can easily becomes consented sex ..


--
Pedophilia cant be because 
you dont get right of conset till 18 - age of aadult



Star Wars said:


> A wrong is a wrong ... having sex with another person after Marriage is called cheating , or you should not marry at all .. You cannot just change the definition of marriage just to suit your personal openions
> 
> with that analogy Pedophilia can easily becomes consented sex ..


--
even having sex with your own wife without her consent is crime .. amonts to maritial rape


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Dogvijay ke official page pe gali galouj ki bharmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> A wrong is a wrong ... having sex with another person after Marriage is called cheating , or you should not marry at all .. You cannot just change the definition of marriage just to suit your personal openions



Not interesting in debating what constitutes cheating, just that an individual's moral principles should not be extended to those who do not wish to partake of it.



> with that analogy Pedophilia can easily becomes consented sex ..



Consent is, by law, age determined, on all matters.


----------



## Star Wars

> you dont get right of conset till 18 - age of aadult



what happened to the "*state should not interfere in personal lives*" 



> even having sex with your own wife without her consent is crime .. amonts to maritial rape



I have no problem with that ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> even having sex with your own wife without her consent is crime .. amonts to maritial rape



Something not considered a crime in India.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

chak de INDIA said:


> View attachment 26454
> 
> 
> Dogvijay ke official page pe gali galouj ki bharmar


--
all MC BC .. that too on his FACE book nationaly


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Not interesting in debating what constitutes cheating, just that an individuals's moral princioples should not be extended to those who do not wish to partake of it.
> 
> Consent is, by law, age determined, on all matters.



Right, just pick out points you cannot answer and insert points which is easier



Bang Galore said:


> Something not considered a crime in India.



It is from recently i believe

Open a new thread on sex , lets not divert from the topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> what happened to the "*state should not interfere in personal lives*"
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with that ...


-- below age of 18 mentlay you dont have knowledge of consequence of your action
(now a days 18 yr guy know more than 60yr)
that why you vote , drive, marriage after 18
even criminal act trarte under 18 juvelines as seprate category 
so
"*state should not interfere in personal lives - yes 
but for public good some governance is required..
nothing is absolute in life *


----------



## walwal

surya kiran said:


> "I have no hesitation in accepting my relationship with Amrita Rai. She and her husband have already filed a mutual consent divorce case.
> 
> Once that is decided we would formalize it. But I do condemn encroachment in our private life."
> 
> Digvijaya Singh | Facebook



Epic comment I read on the net , reproduced below :

*dekha hai dusri baar...diggy ki aankho mein pyaar...ab ki baar modi sarkaar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

janon said:


> Civil disobedience movement had nothing to do with democracy - we were not a democracy at that time, we were fighting to have one established.
> 
> Under a democratic system like ours, some rights cannot be voted away by a majority. A person above brought in the example of Hitler - even if the majority in India voted to send a certain minority to the gas chambers, it cannot be done under the present system. So a majority govt cannot pass any law they want. That's a misconception and misunderstanding of democracy. Check out why the bill of rights was introduced as one of the founding documents of the USA. We borrowed heavily from it too.


I say if you got the numbers you can change anything,That is what exactly happened in Independence movement. Not everything is written in stone.Everything changes with time even rock is eroded by weathering.What are societies and countries Rise and fall its all part of it.Patriot Act is one which says you dont have any right to question.


----------



## Star Wars

pursuit of happiness said:


> "*state should not interfere in personal lives - yes
> but for public good some governance is required..
> nothing is absolute in life *



My point being that ....


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> It is from recently i believe



Not accepted as a crime.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bang Galore said:


> Something not considered a crime in India.


--
will get back to you on same..
but seems wife can charge for rape if had non consensual sex by husbnd i read it but need to get link to prove

- 
link
Treat marital sexual abuse as rape: Court - The Times of India
Mar 5, 201

but still no law it seems


----------



## Black Widow

surya kiran said:


> "I have no hesitation in accepting my relationship with Amrita Rai. She and her husband have already filed a mutual consent divorce case.
> 
> Once that is decided we would formalize it. But I do condemn encroachment in* our private life*."
> 
> Digvijaya Singh | Facebook




Mr Doggy Raja, You can encroach everyone private life..


----------



## Bang Galore

wolfschanzze said:


> I say if you got the numbers you can change anything,



You actually can't. The basic principles of the constitution cannot be changed by any parliament regardless of the numbers. That btw, was the Supreme court saying so.


----------



## janon

wolfschanzze said:


> I say if you got the numbers you can change anything,That is what exactly happened in Independence movement. Not everything is written in stone.Everything changes with time even rock is eroded by weathering.What are societies and countries Rise and fall its all part of it.Patriot Act is one which says you dont have any right to question.



Patriot act says nothing of the sort.

I was talking about the Republic of India, as it exists today. Maybe a mass revolution can overthrow it and establish something else, but in the democratic republic we have today, individual rights and the rights of minorities cannot simply be voted away by the majority. It is precisely to prevent the "tyranny of the majority", that all democracies have some guidelines on what lawmakers can and cannot do.


----------



## Star Wars

@janon @Bang Galore and everyone else lets please stick to the topic, or open a new thread if you want to debate furhter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Bang Galore said:


> You actually can't. The basic principles of the constitution cannot be changed by any parliament regardless of the numbers. That btw, was the Supreme court saying so.


Societies change so do laws .What was Indira Gandhi trying to do in Emergency?


----------



## Bang Galore

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> will get back to you on same..
> but seems wife can charge for rape if had non consensual sex by husbnd i read it but need to get link to prove




No such link will be available. Debated on but decided not to include_ "marital rape" _as a form of rape _(For very good valid reasons actually - the difficulty of proving it.....)_


----------



## wolfschanzze

janon said:


> Patriot act says nothing of the sort.
> 
> I was talking about the Republic of India, as it exists today. Maybe a mass revolution can overthrow it and establish something else, but in the democratic republic we have today, individual rights and the rights of minorities cannot simply be voted away by the majority. It is precisely to prevent the "tyranny of the majority", that all democracies have some guidelines on what lawmakers can and cannot do.


If the majority doesnt want it, then who will enforce it? The minority?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

wolfschanzze said:


> Societies change so do laws .What was Indira Gandhi trying to do in Emergency?


--
dost
abki bar modi sarkar ..
baki sab in new thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

wolfschanzze said:


> Societies change so do laws .What was Indira Gandhi trying to do in Emergency?



Still had to hold elections......


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bang Galore said:


> No such link will be available. Debated on but decided not to include_ "marital rape" _as a form of rape _(For very good valid reasons actually - the difficulty of proving it.....)_


link given
Treat marital sexual abuse as rape: Court - The Times of India


----------



## wolfschanzze

CorporateAffairs said:


> Controversy erupts in telangana, as Chandrababu naidu announces that he voted for BJP in both Lok sabha and assembly. (As per EC, you shouldnt share whom you voted for)
> 
> he faces arrest too


Looks like Both MODI and Chandra Babu Naidu exchanged plans and decided to play same thing 



Bang Galore said:


> Still had to hold elections......


If the majority didnt oppose that time then she would have made it dictatorship.So you see rules are made or unmade depending on What majority wants.


----------



## arp2041

@jbond197 report post kardo bhai pls...........warna yahan ki janta tumhey maaf nahi karegi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

One stupid question , can EC do anything legally to prevent Modi from being P.M


----------



## arp2041

ab koi SEX ki baat nahi karega yahan............. @chak de INDIA jaisey chotey bachey bhi hai yaha pe........dp dekho kitna cute hai


----------



## Bang Galore

pursuit of happiness said:


> link given
> Treat marital sexual abuse as rape: Court - The Times of India



Not to the existence of any law.
I'm aware of the discussion & people pushing for such a provision, but as your link itself clearly says, there is no law. Further, the topic of _"marital rape" _was discussed & eventually was left out. As it stands, not a crime!


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> ab koi SEX ki baat nahi karega yahan............. @chak de INDIA jaisey chotey bachey bhi hai yaha pe........dp dekho kitna cute hai


--
no sex.. ok all no sex ........
only two flowers behind tree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

I request fellow members to plz create a separate thread for the rapist Doggy vijay singh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> One stupid question , can EC do anything legally to prevent Modi from being P.M



Can but won't. This is not an offense where the EC can really impose the law strongly, even if Mr.Modi may be technically guilty.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bang Galore said:


> Not to the existence of any law.
> I'm aware of the discussion & people pushing for such a provision, but as you link itself clearly says, there is no law. Further, the topic of _"marital rape" _was discussed & eventually was left out. As it stands, not a crime!


--
no law as such but moving towards it...
HC/ SC directives are quasi laws 
rest close this issue here or start new thread as sole purpose this thread is getting hurt 
thanks


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Can but won't. This is not an offense where the EC can really impose the law strongly, even if Mr.Modi may be technically guilty.



Suppose we assume Sampath is congy stooge ..

They also told on T.V EC cannot do anything besides requesting to file an F.I.R


----------



## pursuit of happiness

CorporateAffairs said:


> I request fellow members to plz create a separate thread for the rapist Doggy vijay singh.


already done ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Suppose we assume Sampath is congy stooge



Best to assume no such thing. There seems to be some violation, however minor it may seem. The EC must do what it is supposed to. Best not to attribute motives. The EC has been completely fair so far.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461454736843997184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461453780685307904

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461462606381731840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461463231593082880


----------



## Bang Galore

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> no law as such but moving towards it...
> HC/ SC directives are quasi laws
> rest close this issue here or start new thread as sole purpose this thread is getting hurt
> thanks



Last post on this matter:
Observations aren't directives.
Link on law as of 2013 provided here:
Marital rape not criminal offence: MPs committee backs govt | NDTV.com
Men can still rape their wives in India after new Government bill - Telegraph
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2013/03/26/why-india-allows-men-to-rape-their-wives/


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bang Galore said:


> Last post on this matter:
> Observations aren't directives.
> Link on law as of 2013 provided here:
> Marital rape not criminal offence: MPs committee backs govt | NDTV.com
> Men can still rape their wives in India after new Government bill - Telegraph


--
thanks
we can debate sure
but not on this thread...


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Best to assume no such thing. There seems to be some violation, however minor it may seem. The EC must do what it is supposed to. Best not to attribute motives. The EC has been completely fair so far.



I don't see any violation amd showing the lotus card was done 100m away from the polling booth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> I don't see any violation amd showing the lotus card was done 100m away from the polling booth



It's a technical point that can be argued either way. The rules bar any political campaigning whatsoever_(some question on whether the 100m rule applies here) _& the EC seems to think that Modi's presser was intended in that line to influence public opinion. Maybe difficult to prove but not an invalid argument. Probably won't go anywhere but if the EC did nothing, then a whole bunch of other characters might be tempted to follow suit.


----------



## wolfschanzze

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> see naughty smile
> 
> 
> --
> he will also get warning..only..


I think that girl fell for his cute and naughty smile.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> I don't see any violation amd showing the lotus card was done 100m away from the polling booth


--
actulay lotus is white and dont go with BJP party colour scheme so no selfi with BJP logo -- its selfi with LOTUS.. the national flower
Lotus – the national flower of India - The Hindu
lotus is found in different colours, namely, white, red, blue, pink, and purple and is found in many Asian countries.
rest you or some one said .. press conferee 100 met away so no issue


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> It's a technical point that can be argued either way. The rules bar any political campaigning whatsoever & the EC seems to think that Modi's presser was intended in that line to influence public opinion. Maybe difficult to prove but not an invalid argument.



i just hope is allowed to campaign and sit in PM office


----------



## pursuit of happiness

wolfschanzze said:


> I think that girl fell for his cute and naughty smile.


--
girl fell on her head.. or something fell on girls head.. 
or he have big...


















heart

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> Read again.... I never mentioned any name in my post.... when i said that i meant everyone.... Modi (for his married life) Taroor (for his 3rd marriage and fight with his wife over a journalist) and now Digvijay Singh......
> 
> I agree that they are public figures... Have their personal life effected us in anyway?????



It's such a liberal thing to suggest that what people do in their personal lives should have no bearing on the way they do their political jobs....Their parenting choices,their religious proclivities,their marital failings and affairs all should be free from the prying eyes of the public. Now thats oxomoronic isnt it?? Because the constant media glare and its feral attacks do make their personal lives permeable.
Do what you will...yes....but don't expect others to condone your actions. Be prepared to defend them.
This applies to policy decisions as well as personal ones, all of them signal what sorta leader a candidate will be. Voting records and position statements aren't illustrative enough. When I am casting my ballot...I want to know that I am electing a man or woman who possesses good judgment and good character.Thats my take on this issue. 



janon said:


> Bill Clinton's case was different - he had sex with a white house staff, which is why it was a legitimate public issue. There was a genuine conflict of interest there. Also, later he lied about it to the people.


As stated above I dont think there's something called a "legitimate" public issue.Every politician under media glare would be judged,and their personal goofs would be subject to media speculation.


kaykay said:


> lols but its some odd. Isn't it? 67 years ka dulha aur 42 years ki dulhan. Anyway their lives, their choices.


Yes if Digvijay Singh was somebody I knew personally,this would 've evoked an ewww from me.
And had he not been a public figure I would not even have bothered to read his story,because i would not care about it then.
Politicians 're constantly under the media glare and the social beings that we homosapiens 're,we do tend to judge ppl on the basis of their personal lives.
And I am one of those mango ppl who does it. Confessed!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> lathi charge going on in Hyd
> why .. election fraud or AP bifircation rection ?
> 
> EC also did blunders ..so will think twice before harsh action..
> but action was required and taken...
> 
> EC/SC/CAG these are few institution make indian deomcracy liviable
> we cant blentanlty accused them
> they may not able to achive up to mark performance but their intregrity is high


Lathi charge on orders of INC minister Mukesh Goud on BJP supporters and some communities/societies which support Corporator Raja Singh of BJP to prevent them from voting.Desperation of Mukesh goud as no one was voting for him in that constituency.


----------



## SQ8

Can someone try to sum up the current happening OBJECTIVELY and without being followers of their parties? I have complete mixed signals from my Indian friends(on FB and otherwise).. they seem confused beyond anything as to what is going to happen.
And the "projections" seems to have a much lesser relation to the results.


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Man.....This man is SOMETHING, not just India but even an MBA from harward can't match his Marketing Skills!!
> 
> If he was a head of a company, he would have made it a MNC in no time.


Trust me this is exactly what crossed my mind today. 
He's better than the best when it comes to marketing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

wolfschanzze said:


> Lathi charge on orders of INC minister Mukesh Goud on BJP supporters and some communities/societies which support Corporator Raja Singh of BJP to prevent them from voting.Desperation of Mukesh goud as no one was voting for him in that constituency.


--
shoot video report to media


----------



## Indischer

I have a doubt here....what about all the Congress Leaders who turn up for voting with their hands uncovered and free for public view? Are they seen as flaunting the INC's election symbol in breach of EC regulations?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Oscar said:


> Can someone try to sum up the current happening OBJECTIVELY and without being followers of their parties? I have complete mixed signals from my Indian friends(on FB and otherwise).. they seem confused beyond anything as to what is going to happen.
> And the "projections" seems to have a much lesser relation to the results.



TBH i might not even know if my bias is influencing my supposed unbiased post of mine, but here it goes 

Both internal(of BJP) and external assessment suggests that NDA which is the BJP govt. might get a majority on its own . While the Congress govt. is looking to get around 140 seats so that it can try to align with other regional parties to setup a third front govt. Depending on the seats congress gets either they lead or one of the regional party leaders will become PM . Please note that no govt. other than BJP and congress has survived for even a few months so if a third front does come , then the govt. will be very very unstable and not to mention extremely corrupt ...

As per poll analysis most of the votes seems to be going to NDA and many of the regional parties other than the ones in west Bengal seems to be on the loosing end , due to rather unexpected voting patterns from lower castes . The increasing attacks on Modi by regional parties seems to also somehow suggest change in voting trends . As per current trends people are expecting a BJP govt. led by Modi . 

Problem with BJP is they don;t have many allies so if they don't get enough seats there is a possibility of a third front coming to power. In which case i expect reelection within an year or two ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Indischer said:


> I have a doubt here....what about all the Congress Leaders who turn up for voting with their hands uncovered and free for public view? Are they seen as flaunting the INC's election symbol in breach of EC regulations?


--
we should ban watches in maharstra 
sharad pawar party logo..
no wathces in maharatra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> shoot video report to media


Its already being played out in all Telugu news channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> TBH i might not even know if my bias is influencing my supposed unbiased post of mine, but here it goes
> 
> Both internal(of BJP) and external assessment suggests that NDA which is the BJP govt. might get a majority on its own . While the Congress govt. is looking to get around 140 seats so that it can try to align with other regional parties to setup a third front govt. Depending on the seats congress gets either they lead or one of the regional party leaders will become PM . Please note that no govt. other than BJP and congress has survived for even a few months so if a third front does come , then the govt. will be very very unstable and not to mention extremely corrupt ...
> 
> As per poll analysis most of the votes seems to be going to NDA and many of the regional parties other than the ones in west Bengal seems to be on the loosing end , due to rather unexpected voting patterns from lower castes . The increasing attacks on Modi by regional parties seems to also somehow suggest change in voting trends . As per current trends people are expecting a BJP govt. led by Modi .
> 
> Problem with BJP is they don;t have many allies so if they don't get enough seats there is a possibility of a third front coming to power. In which case i expect reelection within an year or two ..


 
I used to believe until 2 weeks ago that it is a done deal for NDA. But not exactly that sure now. The idea that NDA can just walk into power without at least one of the big regionals- Jaya, Trinamool or maybe some big Andhra party either in AP or Telangana- seems unlikely. Right now both Jaya and Mamta are spewing venom at modi (hands dripping with blood/ butcher etc.). Exactly who is the regional ally is unclear to me.


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I used to believe until 2 weeks ago that it is a done deal for NDA. But not exactly that sure now. The idea that NDA can just walk into power without at least one of the big regionals- Jaya, Trinamool or maybe some big Andhra party either in AP or Telangana- seems unlikely. Right now both Jaya and Mamta are spewing venom at modi (hands dripping with blood/ butcher etc.). Exactly who is the regional ally is unclear to me.



Current trends indicate that NDA will get majority on its own , but if it doesn't and gets around 250 seats then many of these parties who spewed venom will suddenly turn friendly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> we should ban watches in maharstra
> sharad pawar party logo..
> no wathces in maharatra





Roybot said:


>


--
you are communal..


----------



## Star Wars

if election commission and Sampath themselves are so biased, am worried about EVM rigging


----------



## jha

Dont know abt that journo but diggy did manage to scew this thread...

Bihar aaj basanti ho gaya hai... Har taraf kamal khila hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I used to believe until 2 weeks ago that it is a done deal for NDA. But not exactly that sure now. The idea that NDA can just walk into power without at least one of the big regionals- Jaya, Trinamool or maybe some big Andhra party either in AP or Telangana- seems unlikely. Right now both Jaya and Mamta are spewing venom at modi (hands dripping with blood/ butcher etc.). Exactly who is the regional ally is unclear to me.




That's the crazy bit. The BJP spectacular increase in strength in Odisha, Bengal & TN might actually affect their chances of getting allies_(assuming that they don't win on their own)_. If the BJP doesn't win enough seats in theses states on their own steam(NDA in TN), prospective allies might be wary of them . In Bihar, there seems to be a counter-consolidation happening _(as too in U.P. but probably having a stronger impact in Bihar) _. The BJP needs to win on their own, there might be no one with the strength or inclination to ally with them otherwise except for the A.P. parties who will all join in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Koi to 5forty3 ke reports post karo plzzz....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@jbond197 Janta maaf nahi karegi!!!


----------



## Star Wars

FIR has not been filed yet


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bang Galore said:


> That's the crazy bit. The BJP spectacular increase in strength in Odisha, Bengal & TN might actually affect their chances of getting allies_(assuming that they don't win on their own)_. If the BJP doesn't win enough seats in theses states on their own steam(NDA in TN), prospective allies might be wary of them . In Bihar, there seems to be a counter-consolidation happening _(as too in U.P. but probably having a stronger impact in Bihar) _. The BJP needs to win on their own, there might be no one with the strength or inclination to ally with them otherwise except for the A.P. parties who will all join in.


 
Eactly what rise is something I can't understand. There is no evidence that BJP has gained an inch in TN. Jaya is most definitely gonna thump each and every other party including DMK. Exactly what has BJP gained in TN then? Plus, the same in W Bengal- Trainamool is gonna take everyone to the cleaners. How exactly is BJP supposed to have 'gained' in these two states beats me.


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Eactly what rise is something I can't understand. There is no evidence that BJP has gained an inch in TN. Jaya is most definitely gonna thump each and every other party including DMK. Exactly what has BJP gained in TN then? Plus, the same in W Bengal- Trainamool is gonna take everyone to the cleaners. How exactly is BJP supposed to have 'gained' in these two states beats me.



From 5forty3, from twiiter reports, from my frinds and from headlines today in TN all suggested that those who are under 40 largely voted for BJP especially after Jaya started spewing venom at MOdi


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Current trends indicate that NDA will get majority on its own , but if it doesn't and gets around 250 seats then many of these parties who spewed venom will suddenly turn friendly


 
Hmmm.....I'll pay for shipping....


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Eactly what rise is something I can't understand. There is no evidence that BJP has gained an inch in TN. Jaya is most definitely gonna thump each and every other party including DMK. Exactly what has BJP gained in TN then? Plus, the same in W Bengal- Trainamool is gonna take everyone to the cleaners. How exactly is BJP supposed to have 'gained' in these two states beats me.



Are you writing this sitting home or you have actually travelled to places you are QUESTIONING?

This is what the WB own intelligence agency report says........

BJP can Win Darjeeling says WB State Intelligence Branch | Indian Gorkha

& if BJP is not at all a factor in WB & TN, than why the two ladies are targeting Modi when there main rivals are Left & DMK resp.??


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> From 5forty3, from twiiter reports, from my frinds and from headlines today in TN all suggested that those who are under 40 largely voted for BJP especially after Jaya started spewing venom at MOdi


 Yeah I saw repeated references to this 543 or whatever. Just WTF is this site supposed to be.


----------



## kaykay

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I used to believe until 2 weeks ago that it is a done deal for NDA. But not exactly that sure now. The idea that NDA can just walk into power without at least one of the big regionals- Jaya, Trinamool or maybe some big Andhra party either in AP or Telangana- seems unlikely. Right now both Jaya and Mamta are spewing venom at modi (hands dripping with blood/ butcher etc.). Exactly who is the regional ally is unclear to me.


Well not sure about Amma or Didi but Jagan has made sure few days back that he will support any govt except Congress. If BJP goes around 210-220 on Its own, I don't see any problem in forming modi-led govt else they will have to drop Modi.
Will support anyone except Congress: Jagan | Jagan To Support Non-congress | No Support To Congress Jagan | YSR Congress Party | YSRCP Manifesto | TDP | Andhrawishesh.com


----------



## anonymus

Star Wars said:


> IF he is arrested is there a rule that you cannot be pm or be removed from being PM candidate



No, For that you need to be sentenced for more than 2 years in prison.

But he could not become PM while being incarcerated.


----------



## Bang Galore

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Eactly what rise is something I can't understand. There is no evidence that BJP has gained an inch in TN. Jaya is most definitely gonna thump each and every other party including DMK. Exactly what has BJP gained in TN then? Plus, the same in W Bengal- Trainamool is gonna take everyone to the cleaners. How exactly is BJP supposed to have 'gained' in these two states beats me.



I'm referring to vote share which is why I clearly made the distinction_(i.e. if they don't breach the seat barrier)_. Even if TMC & AIADMK_(I think that some of her vote share might have gone to the NDA thereby helping the DMK)_ win massively, they will be very wary of tying up with someone who may be a threat(at some later date) in their own states.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461483897377652736


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> Well not sure about Amma or Didi but Jagan has made sure few days back that he will support any govt except Congress. If BJP goes around 210-220 on Its own, I don't see any problem in forming modi-led govt else they will have to drop Modi.
> Will support anyone except Congress: Jagan | Jagan To Support Non-congress | No Support To Congress Jagan | YSR Congress Party | YSRCP Manifesto | TDP | Andhrawishesh.com



If Modi is dropped am hoping the M.P CM i forgot his name...becomes PM


----------



## arp2041

kaykay said:


> Well not sure about Amma or Didi but Jagan has made sure few days back that he will support any govt except Congress. If BJP goes around 210-220 on Its own, I don't see any problem in forming modi-led govt else *they will have to drop Modi.*
> Will support anyone except Congress: Jagan | Jagan To Support Non-congress | No Support To Congress Jagan | YSR Congress Party | YSRCP Manifesto | TDP | Andhrawishesh.com



BJP has come so far that it cannot take a step back now. Whatever (I repeat) whatever no. of seats BJP & NDA allies win will be LARGELY b'coz of Modi's hardwork, Many people have voted for MODI rather than BJP/NDA. That's why now they cannot make a compromise as people will get really angry with BJP. People of India will be ready for a re-election, but now there can be no compromise on Modi. PERIOD.

P.S. Just like the people of India voted for Vajpayee during the late 90s.


----------



## Android

70% voter turnout in Vadodara till 5pm. Modi headed for a record victory margin.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461482804946026497


----------



## jha

Sharad yadav seems to be loosing big... What a decision by nitish...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah I saw repeated references to this 543 or whatever. Just WTF is this site supposed to be.


5forty3 collects voter samples across different polling booths and at different times of the day and extrapolates their sample results to the total voter count. A fairly accurate assessment can be gleaned from their reports. But they are indeed pro-BJP, and hence the numbers indeed sound a bit inflated at places. But discount their projections at your own risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> If Modi is dropped am hoping the M.P CM i forgot his name...becomes PM



I would personally prefer Parrikar though Shivraj Singh Chouhan is not the worst candidate. However the likeliest in such a scenario would be Rajnath Singh who has been hoping precisely for such a situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Sharad yadav seems to be loosing big... What a decision by nitish...



Whats your opinion on the whole FIR thingy


----------



## kaykay

Star Wars said:


> If Modi is dropped am hoping the M.P CM i forgot his name...becomes PM


Then I guess It would be either Advani or Rajnath Singh himself. Though I guess we are being very hypothetical here. Modi looks very much confirmed for now as BJP seems to be doing very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> 5forty3 collects voter samples across different polling booths and at different times of the day and extrapolates their sample results to the total voter count. A fairly accurate assessment can be gleaned from their reports. But they are indeed pro-BJP, and hence the numbers indeed sound a bit inflated at places. But discount their projections at your own risk.



Just Got a Call from Dr. Patil - You Are HIRED!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> Whats your opinion on the whole FIR thingy




Free publicity for modi.... Congress and its stooges have seriously lost it. They are ensuring that on every poll day Modi remains on TV day...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bang Galore said:


> I'm referring to vote share which is why I clearly made the distinction_(i.e. if they don't breach the seat barrier)_. Even if TMC & AIADMK_(I think that some of her vote share might have gone to the NDA thereby helping the DMK)_ win massively, they will be very wary of tying up with someone who may be a threat(at some later date) in their own states.


 
Dude AIADMK and TMC will win hands down. There will be headway for the BJP in either of these states. Either modi ties up with them else getting the nos. will be a problem


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Just Got a Call from Dr. Patil - You Are HIRED!!



Ab tum bhi koi kaam dhundlo...kitne dino tak Bimaru Corner ka Raja banke baithega?


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461485223788969984
where do you think the excess voters are going?? certainly not to make a UPA-3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Free publicity for modi.... Congress and its stooges have seriously lost it. They are ensuring that on every poll day Modi remains on TV day...



agree .... What happens after the FIR if you look at it legally ....


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> Then I guess It would be either Advani or Rajnath Singh himself. Though I guess we are being very hypothetical here. Modi looks very much confirmed for now as BJP seems to be doing very good.



I would prefer you over rajnath. He was one of the main reason for downfall of bjp in up...


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461485223788969984
> where do you think the excess voters are going?? certainly not to make a UPA-3.




Holy crap, thats a 38% increase in voters


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> 5forty3 collects voter samples across different polling booths and at different times of the day and extrapolates their sample results to the total voter count. A fairly accurate assessment can be gleaned from their reports. But they are indeed pro-BJP, and hence the numbers indeed sound a bit inflated at places. But discount their projections at your own risk.


 
Means they run a biased sample right?


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> I would prefer you over rajnath. He was one of the main reason for downfall of bjp in up...



abki bar @kaykay sarkar


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> agree .... What happens after the FIR if you look at it legally ....



Bhai, mere try to understand, no one can arrest a state CM without Presidential consent. EC has control only till the Model code of conduct is in place, after that this FIR will be lost & you cannot find it even if you launch a massive search operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> agree .... What happens after the FIR if you look at it legally ....



Nothing will happen. Its lost case for EC. White lotus is not party symbol and from what I have heard the PC was held more than 100 mtrs out of booth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, mere try to understand, no one can arrest a state CM without Presidential consent. EC has control only till the Model code of conduct is in place, after that this FIR will be lost & you cannot find it even if you launch a massive search operation



Thank you...MEra Dimag Satia gaya hai 16nth May thak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Means they run a biased sample right?



Not really. They might simply tweak the variance parameters or project the best-case scenario. I have reasons to believe that the samples at least are taken diligently. 

And not to forget, their 2013 Assembly election predictions weren't far off the mark, and further, they'd projected better returns for Congress than what actually happened.


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> I would prefer you over rajnath. He was one of the main reason for downfall of bjp in up...


I agree. Saanpnath Singh would be worst choice and people will feel cheated if anyone except Modi becomes PM.


----------



## arp2041

@jha yeh kuch jyada uchal rha hai kya??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461486734648152064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> Not really. They might simply tweak the variance parameters or project the best-case scenario. I have reasons to believe that the samples at least are taken diligently.
> 
> And not to forget, their 2013 Assembly election predictions weren't far off the mark, and further, they'd projected better returns for Congress than what actually happened.


 
2013 election results were not that difficult to predict. My experience says that anyone who predicts 'huge gains' for 'BJP' in TN is fibbing- coz BJP isn't fielding candidates there and their alliances are very lightweight there.


----------



## kaykay

Star Wars said:


> abki bar @kaykay sarkar


lols. Modi sarkar hi theek hai. Today I voted for mr Modi in Vadodara too. Hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> @jha yeh kuch jyada uchal rha hai kya??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461486734648152064



50 bhi milla tho life jingalala ho jayega BJP kaliye....


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha yeh kuch jyada uchal rha hai kya??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461486734648152064



Yes... Yeah mujhse bhi jyada pro- BJP hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461488037851983872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

guys, pls watch this clip, see what the Congress spokesperson said................(don't know who he was representing )

Modi declares victory-India-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

"Maa-Betey ki sarkar nahi jayegi........unkey gubarey ki hawa nikal jayegi" 

aur me sochta tha yeh MMS sarkar thi


----------



## Bang Galore

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Dude AIADMK and TMC will win hands down. There will be headway for the BJP in either of these states. Either modi ties up with them else getting the nos. will be a problem



That was my point. They may not be inclined to do business_(or at a very high price)_ with a party that _(more in Bengal)_ might get a substantial vote share in their states & in that sense might do them regional damage_(pulling away upper class hindu voters from both the TMC & AIADMK as well as some OBC's in TN)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

I got this distinction today  Getting banned by one of the leading jihadi websites in India is an achievement. I really like reading their posts. For some reason they call Bhartiya Janta Party as Bharti Janta Party 

And this was tongue in cheek sarcasm on display here. 

Thing is - I never have posted anything there at all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Yes... Yeah mujhse bhi jyada pro- BJP hai..


Without any bias, except 45-50 in UP.


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> 2013 election results were not that difficult to predict. My experience says that anyone who predicts 'huge gains' for 'BJP' in TN is fibbing- coz BJP isn't fielding candidates there and their alliances are very lightweight there.


 BJP alliance in TN was there to ensure that dmdk does not ally with DMK. Nothing more nothing less. Any seat will be bonus.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SarthakGanguly said:


> View attachment 26464
> 
> I got this distinction today  Getting banned by one of the leading jihadi websites in India is an achievement. I really like reading their posts. For some reason they call Bhartiya Janta Party as Bharti Janta Party
> 
> And this was tongue in cheek sarcasm on display here.
> 
> Thing is - I never have posted anything there at all


 which site is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> which site is this?


Kewl one. If you are as thick skinned as I am, you will enjoy it. 

Kafila you might be knowing, also countercurrents.org. I read these types of papers mostly  Also the Urdu dailies in India are quite eye opening - eg Nai Duniya 

The anti Dharmic tone in their editorials is pretty strong.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> BJP alliance in TN was there to ensure that dmdk does not ally with DMK. Nothing more nothing less. Any seat will be bonus.


 
I'm saying these DMDK, MDMK and Gazillion others (I don't know if Pudhiya Tamizhagam etc. are still there) are basically paperweights. Janata Party (under Swamy) for 20 long years had EXACTLY ONE seat. If Modi wants nos. it has to be with AIDAMK - Coz DMK is gonna be massacred in this round.


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> @jbond197 Janta maaf nahi karegi!!!


Aray bhai so rha tha.. Abhi utha hun karta hun!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SarthakGanguly said:


> Kewl one. If you are as thick skinned as I am, you will enjoy it.


 
I used to go to ruppenews to abuse moin Ansari's mother- I think that's thick enough

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461481272846848001

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> 2013 election results were not that difficult to predict. My experience says that anyone who predicts 'huge gains' for 'BJP' in TN is fibbing- coz BJP isn't fielding candidates there and their alliances are very lightweight there.



As I said, some stats may sound inflated, but they are at least based on actual voter samples. There is _some_ likelihood of their predictions coming true or close.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I used to go to ruppenews to abuse moin Ansari's mother- I think that's thick enough


 Rupeenews? That's sick  
Way over the ones I posted about 

Still try them - in some cases you will burst into laughter


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> As I said, some stats may sound inflated, but they are at least based on actual voter samples. There is _some_ likelihood of their predictions coming true or close.


 
Dude, it's either biased or unbiased. If you are biasing it at any level, better to ignore it.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Rupeenews? That's sick
> Way over the ones I posted about
> 
> Still try them - in some cases you will burst into laughter


 ok will do


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Dude, it's either biased or unbiased. If you are biasing it at any level, better to ignore it.


I think they're biased, but not _blinded about the obvious_ by their bias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> Without any bias, except 45-50 in UP.



I would give 35-45... But this is most conservative prediction...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Todays drama of all this PC fleshing symbol by modiji reminds me of movie bourne supremacy here is what was in that conversastion when CIA director thought jason bourne has made its first mistake ....

Tom Cronin: He's making his first mistake.

Nicky: It's not a mistake. They don't make mistakes. They don't do random. There's always an objective. Always a target.

Pamela Landy: The objectives and targets always came from us. Who's giving them to him now?

Nicky: Scary version? He is.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indischer said:


> As I said, some stats may sound inflated, but they are at least based on actual voter samples. There is _some_ likelihood of their predictions coming true or close.


Indischer - I was thinking about the elections and this struck me - after May 16, Congress will pretty much fade into insignificance. The local parties will also be eroded gradually. In that case it is vital to have a strong national opposition party. If Rahul stays anywhere close to Congress, they will slide to number 3 in the next polls. Who do you think is going to fill up the vacuum? 

It is important to have a strong opposition. May be after 2 terms, when the economy is back on track and all, I think governments should be alternating. But Congress AAP Left are no longer viable options.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> I think they're biased, but not _blinded about the obvious_ by their bias.


 
This is a strange statement. A man who biases it 10% this time can bias it 30% next time. That's why you should always look for Nielsen, IMRB, TNS and so on- reliable, largely unbiased research. Problem with all other flyby night operators is that you can't be sure when they're pulling stuff out of their @$$.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Indischer - I was thinking about the elections and this struck me - after May 16, Congress will pretty much fade into insignificance. The local parties will also be eroded gradually. In that case it is vital to have a string national opposition party. If Rahul stays anywhere close to Congress, they will slide to number 3 in the next polls. Who do you think is going to fill up the vacuum?
> 
> It is important to have a strong opposition. May be after 2 terms, when the economy is back on track and all, I think governments should be alternating. But Congress AAP Left are no longer viable options.



Priyanka will be around , unless she runs away to italy when her family is exposed


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Priyanka will be around , unless she runs away to italy when her family is exposed


With a husband like Vadra, it's better to stay away from the public. Safer as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This is a strange statement. A man who biases it 10% this time can bias it 30% next time. That's why you should always look for Nielsen, IMRB, TNS and so on- reliable, largely unbiased research. Problem with all other flyby night operators is that you can't be sure when they're pulling stuff out of their @$$.



Bhai mere itna kyo ro rha hai...........RESULT 16th may ko ajayenge..........even the most neutral of Psephologists can't be 100% on mark.


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm saying these DMDK, MDMK and Gazillion others (I don't know if Pudhiya Tamizhagam etc. are still there) are basically paperweights. Janata Party (under Swamy) for 20 long years had EXACTLY ONE seat. If Modi wants nos. it has to be with AIDAMK - Coz DMK is gonna be massacred in this round.



Exactly...nobody gaoned anything from this alliance. But DMK lost some votes ensuring thumping victory for Jaya... Its amusing to see psephologists predicting 10 seats for NDA there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Nitin Gadkari withdraws defamation case as Manish Tewari tenders unconditional apology - The Times of India


----------



## SarthakGanguly



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

SarthakGanguly said:


> Indi - I was thinking about the elections and this struck me - after May 16, Congress will pretty much fade into insignificance. The local parties will also be eroded gradually. In that case it is vital to have a string national opposition party. If Rahul stays anywhere close to Congress, they will slide to number 3 in the next polls. Who do you think is going to fill up the vacuum?
> 
> It is important to have a strong opposition. May be after 2 terms, when the economy is back on track and all, I think governments should be alternating. But Congress AAP Left are no longer viable options.



I'm much more cynical about Congress losing it's significance in India. Their resurgence, however, is tied with the success of BJP at the Centre. If BJP governs badly, the average voter will again fall back on the 'tried and trusted' Congress party. 

But I also think that AAP has had an impressive beginning(gotta give them that). If they stay around for a decade and work diligently at the grassroots level, they might displace Congress further in the National arena.

Ta the State level, it's a royal mess. Too many Political Parties with divisive and exclusivist agendas have taken deep root in many States, and the trend will only continue as more and more people hanker for influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> I would give 35-45... But this is most conservative prediction...


Thats way too conservative. Lols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indischer said:


> I'm much more cynical about Congress losing it's significance in India. Their resurgence, however, is tied with the success of BJP at the Centre. If BJP governs badly, the average voter will again fall back on the 'tried and trusted' Congress party.
> 
> But I also think that AAP has had an impressive beginning(gotta give them that). If they stay around for a decade and work diligently at the grassroots level, they might displace Congress further in the National arena.
> 
> Ta the State level, it's a royal mess. Too many Political Parties with divisive and exclusivist agendas have taken deep root in many States, and the trend will only continue as more and more people hanker for influence.


True that 
AAP has been thoroughly discredited though and I don't see a good future for them. Congress will also have to reinvent itself. It can break itself into smaller parts and shed the dead weight. Then re-merge and fight again. Of course this possible only if BJP performs not just badly but poorly. 

Expect riots - instigated by regional parties and Congress to destabilize the Center.

All this they have done before. With great success.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Exactly...nobody gaoned anything from this alliance. But DMK lost some votes ensuring thumping victory for Jaya... Its amusing to see psephologists predicting 10 seats for NDA there...


 
I don't think that DMK had any chances at all. Karuna has lost his touch and the party is in shambles because of succession battles. And Jaya is one hell of a shrewd political player. Anyone who thinks that she will not be the direct and only enificiery of the chaos doesn't know TN politics well.


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This is a strange statement. A man who biases it 10% this time can bias it 30% next time. That's why you should always look for Nielsen, IMRB, TNS and so on- reliable, largely unbiased research. Problem with all other flyby night operators is that you can't be sure when they're pulling stuff out of their @$$.



Yes. It's always better to look at all angles and hear from all sources. How different are the numbers suggested by other surveys? In any case, these exit polls won't make any difference to the actual results. Why I say these predictions aren't very far off the mark is based on their past record.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> Yes. It's always better to look at all angles and hear from all sources. How different are the numbers suggested by other surveys? In any case, these exit polls won't make any difference to the actual results. Why I say these predictions aren't very far off the mark is based on their past record.


 
Everyone says that BJP is gonna do well - which is acceptable. But claims around TN and WB- those are efforts at great BS.


----------



## Indrani

Star Wars said:


> If thats the case why not have sex with animals ? Do you know how such views can change the family and the society for future generations ??



What we are seeing is a selfish generation only concerned with me, me, me. As long as their urges are fulfilled in the now, nothing else matters. What respect? What family? What society? You go to any Western forums women are called generally as B*tches and Wh*res. When even mothers are not looked as figure of respect but term MILF, then you know what that society has come too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

*Constituency Watch Special: Amritsar Updated till 12 Noon: Arun Jaitley Runaway hit! *
*




*
Amritsar City itself is divided into 5 assembly parts – North, South, East, West and Central, while it also is made up of 4 surrounding assembly segments of Majitha, Raja Sansi, Ajnala and Attari. Traditionally, Punjab politics has been neatly divided along the Sikh-Hindu fault-lines, wherein the Shiromani Akali Dal (SAD) is widely perceived as catering to Sikhs (especially the upper and middle crest), whereas Congress was seen as a centrist party with core Punjabi Hindu plus Dalit and lower segments of Sikh voters. BJP after joining SAD as a partner has been bringing I the substantial Hindu vote to the alliance. Amritsar too functions along similar lines which made life difficult to BJP’s Navjot Singh Sidhu in 2009.









In Amritsar city, Congress actually led in all the segments except for Amritsar South (a Sikh stronghold of Akalis). This was partially because of the traditional Akali-Congress fault lines but mainly due to anti-incumbency faced by Sidhu in the last elections.
In Amritsar-Rural, the picture was reversed, wherein BJP-SAD led in all the segments comfortably due to the Akali strength.
A similar picture got replicated some 3 years later in 2012 assembly elections when SAD swept all the rural seats except Raja Sansi whereas in Amritsar city Congress and BJP shared the honours because of some smart ticket decisions by NDA
What has made the contest very interesting today is the entry of two heavy weights, Arun Jaitley of the BJP and former CM captain Amrinder Singh of the Congress. What are the trends we are trying to discern? Have the city voters of Amritsar changed their preference this time due to a Modi wave? – we are tracking close to 70 polling booths in the city to keep a tab on this. Has Amrinder Singh been able to dent the traditional Sikh voters of Akali disposition in 2014 by pitching himself against Jaitley? – we are tracking about 30 polling booths of the surrounding regions for this.

What is happening today is that AAP is hurting Congress badly in Amritsar, which is giving runaway leads to Arun Jaitley of BJP. In fact, the lead could be stunning for BJP at the end of the day! What is important is that BJP is getting big leads in both the city as well as rural areas, so this is probably a no contest which was earlier billed as a weak wicket for Jaitley. The real extent of leads will be known by evening when the full impact of the Akalis ability to manage rural Amritsar will hit us with numbers. We are safely projecting at 1 PM that Arun Jaitley has probably taken big early leads which are almost unassailable for Congress’s Captain Amrinder Singh!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Everyone says that BJP is gonna do well - which is acceptable. But claims around TN and WB- those are efforts at great BS.



Another thing that one has to remember is that the survey is only predicting a higher vote-share for BJP in states like TN and WB. Exactly how many seats they will translate to is nigh-impossible to predict. We might yet see 'regular and expected' results in spite of the vote swing.


----------



## Jason bourne

Till 5 pm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indischer said:


> Another thing that one has to remember is that the survey is only predicting a higher vote-share for BJP in states like TN and WB. Exactly how many seats they will translate to is nigh-impossible to predict. We might yet see 'regular and expected' results in spite of the vote swing.


 
I'm asking a more fundamental question- BJP is not fielding candidates to start with in TN. Then how come an increase for 'BJP'. If it's alliance- then the small timers getting 30% share--- yeah right!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Indischer said:


> Another thing that one has to remember is that the survey is only predicting a higher vote-share for BJP in states like TN and WB. Exactly how many seats they will translate to is nigh-impossible to predict. We might yet see 'regular and expected' results in spite of the vote swing.


Higher vote share may not even translate into a victory either.


----------



## nair

SarthakGanguly said:


> Higher vote share may not even translate into a victory either.



Vote share is normally used to justify the defeat by parties who lost the election... they kind a play with the data


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm asking a more fundamental question- BJP is not fielding candidates to start with in TN. Then how come an increase for 'BJP'. If it's alliance- then the small timers getting 30% share--- yeah right!



I believe it was for the alliance, not just BJP. We'll wait and watch. Why blow our fuse over predictions?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

nair said:


> Vote share is normally used to justify the defeat by parties who lost the election... they kind a play with the data


Still it increases relevance - especially in places where they have no presence. Something is better than nothing logic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

SarthakGanguly said:


> Higher vote share may not even translate into a victory either.


Yes. Another reason why historic trends of constituencies are so closely followed. Some constituencies are the bastions of certain Parties and the winning margins are generally huge. Such factors are also taken into consideration for predictions I believe.


----------



## jbond197

*Constituency Watch: Brahmin Special: Madhepura, Kanpur, Lucknow and Unnao *
Madhepura

Madhepura has always been a high profile seat of Yadavs that is seen as a prestige among the Yadav clan. Lalu Prasad Yadav once famously took on Sharad Yadav here and ensured a battle royale among the two tallest standing Yadav leaders of Bihar. Today, both are near their expiry dates and are fighting proxy battles of secularism. This is also the Mecca of OBCs as it is the home district of the late B.P. Mandal who headed the famous Mandal Commission that eventually led to the creation of reservation for OBCs.

The fight for Madhepura has become a battle of prestige for Nitish Kumar who has been virtually camping here for the last few weeks. In fact the joke in Bihar these days is that the entire secretariat has been moved from Patna to Madhepura to not only save Sharad Yadav but also to save JDU as a party. If Sharad loses from here, then the survival of the Nitish government would become untenable and even JDU as an entity may not survive the resultant drift. Such is the nature of politics that a man who was virtually invincible just a year ago and was being projected as a real prime ministerial possibility is today staring at political oblivion just for his one misstep provoked by secularism.
*



*
RJD has put up the infamous Yadav Don, Pappu Yadav and Lalu Prasad has managed to bring in a large number of Muslims to support his candidature. BJP has smartly given ticket to Vijay Singh Khushwaha who has toiled hard to bring in all the MBC votes into the saffron kitty. With Yadav and Muslim vote getting split almost vertically, the unlikely combination of Khushwaha-Brahmin coalition may tilt the scales in favour of BJP here. With almost 2.5 Lakhs out of 17 lakh voters, Brahmins will prove a crucial role in Madhepura to decide the eventual winner.

Today, BJP’s caste calculation seems to have worked out tremendously well in Madhepura as the party is in overall pole-position and Nitish Kumar’s untiring work seems to have come unstuck as Sharad Yadav is trailing at the third position by almost the day’s end. All the non-Yadav, non-Muslim votes have coalesced towards BJP (including large portions of Dalits). This lead gives enough indications of a BJP win here, but we are not yet calling this seat as we need to do a caste-wise analysis at the end of the day.




*Lucknow*

Atal Bihari Vajpayee’s Karma Bhoomi of his Prime Ministerial years, Lucknow is another Brahmin reserved seat that has never been won by a non-Brahmin in almost 4 decades. Can Rajnath Singh create history today is what we are watching out for, especially as H.N. Bahuguna’s daughter and the erstwhile state Congress chief, Rita Bahuguna Joshi is the Brahmin opposition to BJP president.




Lucknow voters this time seem to be once again giving a thumbs-up to BJP cutting across caste divides as Rajnath Singh is easily leading across all demographics. Brahmins too have voted in sufficiently large numbers to put all doubts at rest about them deserting the party today.





Kanpur

Shri Prakash Jaiswal who has had a hattrick in Kanpur by now is actually facing little localized anti-incumbency but the anti-Congress mood may hurt him in the end. BJP’s own internal dynamics are not really in play here as reported by the media, for the party has put up a united front in support of one of its 90s stalwarts, Murli Manohar Joshi of the original Ram Janam Bhoomi triumvirate.





In 2009, the contest here was quite tough in reality as Jaiswal of Congress managed to take leads in 3 out of the 5 assembly segments while BJP took pole position in the remaining 2. Can Congress maintain those slender leads with the prevailing Modi wave in urban India, especially of the heartland? We are tracking two interesting assembly segments here in Kanpur – Govindnagar is the swing assembly segment which will give us some inkling into the overall swing of the constituency whereas Shishamau is the segment where Congress had taken a big lead of 12k in 2009. Of course, it is the caste vote swing that will tell us the real picture, so we are also keeping a close tab on that.

Today, Kanpur is with Murli Manohar Joshi; Brahmins have voted almost one-sided to the BJP and even among Thakurs BJP is the number one choice. Muslims are getting split between Congress and SP, while Dalits are voting more to Congress as compared to BJP, but their number one choice is BSP at close to 50%. This kind of demographic support even in Congress stronghold like Shishamau gives a clear edge to Joshi.




Unnao

Here probably Congress is ahead, the only seat in the Brahmin-belt of UP where Congress still has a chance of retaining apart from Rae Bareli. Although we need to do a deeper caste analysis, what is skewing the picture in Anu Tandon’s favour is that she is getting almost overwhelming number of Brahmin votes of close to 75%. It would indeed be a big surprise if BJP could beat that kind of demographic to emerge victorious.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indrani

nair said:


> Read again.... I never mentioned any name in my post.... when i said that i meant everyone.... Modi (for his married life) Taroor (for his 3rd marriage and fight with his wife over a journalist) and now Digvijay Singh......
> 
> I agree that they are public figures... Have their personal life effected us in anyway?????



Of course it affects us. You have not heard the adage "jaisa raja vaisa praja." Society always tries to emulate its leaders. They are who we look up to. This argument that personal life of a person does not matter as far as his profession life goes is right only up to the technical expertise of the person is concerned. What a mechanic or an engineer does with his personal life is supposed to not affect his knowledge about machines or engineering. But are we seeking technical expertise from our politicians and public figures? They are supposed to be the embodiment of the best in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

SarthakGanguly said:


> Still it increases relevance - especially in places where they have no presence. Something is better than nothing logic



Yeah it can be used as a tool to satisfy yourself when you havent done well... I am in a similar situation..... In month end, i have done 78% of my target.... but i am trying to satisfy myself by telling i have grown 12% over last year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

pursuit of happiness said:


> india is forward nation
> even Sunny leone (with due respect to her )
> is accepted and celebrated in india.



Yeah that is the measure of forwardness of India. All we now need is to open schools and professional coaching classes for mastery in prostitution and ****. Very very forward thinking parents to aspire to enroll their kids in such.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

AJ is for sure winning Amritsar!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461499958718246912

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Indrani said:


> Yeah that is the measure of forwardness of India. All we now need is to open schools and professional coaching classes for mastery in prostitution and ****. Very very forward thinking parents to aspire to enroll their kids in such.



Definition of "forward nation" these days really disgust me ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

@Bangalore - you were suggesting Rajnath Singh as a likely PM candidate incase NDA run short of magic number and it wants other allies to join. That if done Sir will ensure BJP a wipe out of loads of new influence areas it attracted. This guy doesn't have a backing in UP and no way anyone would think of making him PM. I think if needed, Sushma aur Arun Jaitley will be most suitable candidates..


----------



## HariPrasad

2 votes to C R Patil of BJP from Surat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461503226332737536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Indrani said:


> Yeah that is the measure of forwardness of India. All we now need is to open schools and professional coaching classes for mastery in prostitution and ****. Very very forward thinking parents to aspire to enroll their kids in such.


 
Shoo old person. This world is not in the stone age anymore.


----------



## jbond197

*Amritsar The Cliffhanger That Never Was! *
*




*
What is happening in Amritsar? Well, there was a lot of speculation that Captain Amrinder Singh was troubling Arun Jaitley of BJP in the run-up to today’s election. There was even talk of AAP as the unknown commodity of Amritsar. We even got reliable ground reports just a few days back that Jaitley is on a backfoot. We tried to end all speculation by putting in a lot of people on the ground just to check what is happening. We carefully chose assembly segments from both the city as well as rural assembly segments by choosing swing polling booths using our path breaking VWISM methodology and giving Congress strongholds of 2009 higher representation.

Our findings were most revealing as BJP’s lead was overwhelming cutting across castes, geography and assembly segment spread. In fact, we even did a small downward revision of BJP’s vote-share using our social profiling ready reckoner (a deeper analysis of caste and age profile data needs to be done).
*



*
Whoa, am i not delighted now!!

Majay ki baat hei, agar AAP Cong bhai log mil bhi jaatay to bhi AJ ki jeet hoti..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indrani

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Shoo old person. This world is not in the stone age anymore.



Are you not a drug addict? When did they let you out of the rehab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Indrani said:


> Are you not a drug addict? When did they let you out of the rehab?



He does write one liners when he don't have an adequate reply. He used to have no answers for my posts so much so that he has kept me on IGNORE now 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461503425256390656

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indrani

arp2041 said:


> He does write one liners when he don't have an adequate reply. He used to have no answers for my posts so much so that he has kept me on IGNORE now



Most of the time he is stoned.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jbond197 said:


> *Amritsar The Cliffhanger That Never Was! *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What is happening in Amritsar? Well, there was a lot of speculation that Captain Amrinder Singh was troubling Arun Jaitley of BJP in the run-up to today’s election. There was even talk of AAP as the unknown commodity of Amritsar. We even got reliable ground reports just a few days back that Jaitley is on a backfoot. We tried to end all speculation by putting in a lot of people on the ground just to check what is happening. We carefully chose assembly segments from both the city as well as rural assembly segments by choosing swing polling booths using our path breaking VWISM methodology and giving Congress strongholds of 2009 higher representation.
> 
> Our findings were most revealing as BJP’s lead was overwhelming cutting across castes, geography and assembly segment spread. In fact, we even did a small downward revision of BJP’s vote-share using our social profiling ready reckoner (a deeper analysis of caste and age profile data needs to be done).
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Whoa, now I am delighted!
> 
> Majay ki baat hei, agar AAP Cong bhai log mil bhi jaatay to bhi AJ ki jeet hoti..


 
Can we please look at more credible news please.


----------



## Indrani

wolfschanzze said:


> As per IPC the woman wont be jailed for Adultery, it is only the man that will be jailed for adultery in marriage.See the Bias, so i donno where this woman is property thing came in?



Early due to British influence, women were considered property of men and hence the old law. Nowadays since feminists draft laws on women, women are perpetual victims and hence the new laws. So either a woman is a property or she is a victim. There is no other option per our lawmakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> He does write one liners when he don't have an adequate reply. He used to have no answers for my posts so much so that he has kept me on IGNORE now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461503425256390656



WTF, this guy is a Gem


----------



## MST

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Can we please look at more credible news please.


Did someone ask for your opinion on 5forty3?

Your brothers in arms FSyed and BhaiZakir are have already vanished. I hope you stick around after 16th.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Can we please look at more credible news please.


Sure, I don't remember mentioning it as official poll result. TBH, it may get off the mark but not by huge margin.. I trust it and I believe you have other choices like AAP psephologists who are predicting AAP victory in Varanasi and to add to that fantasy they expect AAP to win 250 seats all over India!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Star Wars said:


> WTF, this guy is a Gem


--
i am bit sacred .. if election rigged and UPA came again with RAGA as PM or front end puppet with RAGA behind..
india ka kya hoga...


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Sure, I don't remember mentioning it as official poll result. TBH, it may get off the mark but not by huge margin.. I trust it and I believe you have other choices like AAP psephologists who are predicting AAP victory in Varanasi and to add to that fantasy they expect AAP to win 250 seats all over India!!



forget him buddy, he is really a distraction over here.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

MST said:


> Did someone ask for your opinion on 5forty3?
> 
> Your brothers in arms FSyed and BhaiZakir are have already vanished. I hope you stick around after 16th.


 
That post was not for you



Star Wars said:


> WTF, this guy is a Gem


 
Well philosophically the whole is greater than the sum of the parts


----------



## pursuit of happiness

miss 
fsayed poster and bhai zakir alpha romeo logic


----------



## Soumitra

Transcript of Rahul Gandhi’s interview for job of a C++ programmer | Faking News

Transcript of Arvind Kejriwal’s interview for job of a C++ programmer | Faking News

Transcript of Narendra Modi’s interview for job of a C++ programmer | Faking News


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> *Constituency Watch Special: Amritsar Updated till 12 Noon: Arun Jaitley Runaway hit! *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Amritsar City itself is divided into 5 assembly parts – North, South, East, West and Central, while it also is made up of 4 surrounding assembly segments of Majitha, Raja Sansi, Ajnala and Attari. Traditionally, Punjab politics has been neatly divided along the Sikh-Hindu fault-lines, wherein the Shiromani Akali Dal (SAD) is widely perceived as catering to Sikhs (especially the upper and middle crest), whereas Congress was seen as a centrist party with core Punjabi Hindu plus Dalit and lower segments of Sikh voters. BJP after joining SAD as a partner has been bringing I the substantial Hindu vote to the alliance. Amritsar too functions along similar lines which made life difficult to BJP’s Navjot Singh Sidhu in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Amritsar city, Congress actually led in all the segments except for Amritsar South (a Sikh stronghold of Akalis). This was partially because of the traditional Akali-Congress fault lines but mainly due to anti-incumbency faced by Sidhu in the last elections.
> In Amritsar-Rural, the picture was reversed, wherein BJP-SAD led in all the segments comfortably due to the Akali strength.
> A similar picture got replicated some 3 years later in 2012 assembly elections when SAD swept all the rural seats except Raja Sansi whereas in Amritsar city Congress and BJP shared the honours because of some smart ticket decisions by NDA
> What has made the contest very interesting today is the entry of two heavy weights, Arun Jaitley of the BJP and former CM captain Amrinder Singh of the Congress. What are the trends we are trying to discern? Have the city voters of Amritsar changed their preference this time due to a Modi wave? – we are tracking close to 70 polling booths in the city to keep a tab on this. Has Amrinder Singh been able to dent the traditional Sikh voters of Akali disposition in 2014 by pitching himself against Jaitley? – we are tracking about 30 polling booths of the surrounding regions for this.
> 
> What is happening today is that AAP is hurting Congress badly in Amritsar, which is giving runaway leads to Arun Jaitley of BJP. In fact, the lead could be stunning for BJP at the end of the day! What is important is that BJP is getting big leads in both the city as well as rural areas, so this is probably a no contest which was earlier billed as a weak wicket for Jaitley. The real extent of leads will be known by evening when the full impact of the Akalis ability to manage rural Amritsar will hit us with numbers. We are safely projecting at 1 PM that Arun Jaitley has probably taken big early leads which are almost unassailable for Congress’s Captain Amrinder Singh!




So my initial prediction was accurate...


----------



## wolfschanzze

Im off to drink some Election ki daaru


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461507744290590720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461507865379741696

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

When are elections in Varanasi ?


----------



## MST

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That post was not for you
> 
> 
> 
> Well philosophically the whole is greater than the sum of the parts


The last I checked this is a public forum.So everyone can comment on any post.

If you want to do targeted communication please make a group on whatsapp

You didn't answer my question. Will you stick around till 16th. Will really like to get your view on the results

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Indrani said:


> Early due to British influence, women were considered property of men and hence the old law. Nowadays since feminists draft laws on women, women are perpetual victims and hence the new laws. So either a woman is a property or she is a victim. There is no other option per our lawmakers.


Its very controversial Laws are not to be made on mere assumptions.As Women as victim it's can be Justified in Rural areas.but in metro cities it's very different completely. Here living-In relationships comes to plays.I am not saying that mens and there chauvinistic approach Cannot be Challenged yes they can be. but in Case Of Law Making Un-partiality On genderic Base Must be present Because Both genders are Humans after all and humans can commit any unmoral acting &Scheme s beside from what gender they come From

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

MST said:


> The last I checked this is a public forum.So everyone can comment on any post.
> 
> If you want to do targeted communication please make a group on whatsapp
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Will you stick around till 16th. Will really like to get your view on the results


 
Hmmm,....curious and interesting. It tries to exist.


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> When are elections in Varanasi ?




Last phase 12th may ...


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> When are elections in Varanasi ?



12th May


----------



## Indrani

NKVD said:


> Its very controversial Laws are not to be made on mere assumptions.As Women as victim it's can be Justified in Rural areas.but in metro cities it's very different completely. Here living-In relationships comes to plays.I am not saying that mens and there chauvinistic approach Cannot be Challenged yes they can be. but in Case Of Law Making Un-partiality On genderic Base Must be present Because Both genders are Humans after all and humans can commit any unmoral acting &Scheme s beside from what gender they come From



I agree. I am in favor of laws which are not biased against any gender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Indrani said:


> I agree. I am in favor of laws which are not biased against any gender.



Even if the gender equality law are passed , people who are having power will cheat and exploit , There are certain people who will do anything to bring others down.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Indrani said:


> I agree. I am in favor of laws which are not biased against any gender.


--
ideally good 
practically?
looking indias social and economical state


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461520902019354624

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> ideally good
> practically?
> looking indias social and economical state



India's social and economical state will improve after some more time. India's has to be first be protected from Cheaters who have always stab India from behind by pretending to be well wishers and friends. India has always gave to all but all has always mistreated India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

@jha @jbond197 any updates on Bihar ? Getting conflicting reports. Some saying - its Lotus all the way whereas some saying that Laloo is making a great comeback based on Dailit and Muslim consolidation ?


----------



## Indrani

Hindustani78 said:


> Even if the gender equality law are passed , people who are having power will cheat and exploit , There are certain people who will do anything to bring others down.



Those things are there in any society. You never get a picture perfect society.



pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> ideally good
> practically?
> looking indias social and economical state



I do not see anything much wrong in our societal or economical state to argue against application of gender neutral laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

anathema said:


> @jha @jbond197 any updates on Bihar ? Getting conflicting reports. Some saying - its Lotus all the way whereas some saying that Laloo is making a great comeback based on Dailit and Muslim consolidation ?


 
Laloo comeback with Yadav+ Muslim combine has been doing rounds for more than 2 weeks now. @jha sahib ?


----------



## jbond197

*Good Evening India: Brief End of Day Analysis for 30th April *
*




*
30th of April had a few surprises but most of the day went along expected lines as the Brahmin phase of heartland (mostly UP) did go in favour of BJP. Punjab did surprise with AAP’s performance which was the best by the party till date in this election season. Of course, one cannot really project how many seats AAP may end up winning today based on our current understanding of data points. Telangana is another surprise of today which has produced some stunners, but again it would be too early to dwell on that state too so we’ll limit our end of day analysis to the Heartland.

Uttar Pradesh

The Brahmin phase of UP lived up to its billing and did not create any surprises to the BJP in Awadh, unlike what we were being told about the Brahmin disenchantment due to the OBC outreach. Even in Budelkhand, BJP has done very well so it looks like a saffron day for Uttar Pradesh overall. Even in Rae Bareli, Sonia Gandhi may reduce her lead to almost half this time around. One of the failures of BJP today has been that it has somehow been reluctant to invest in key opposition seats like Rae Bareli and Amethi over last year or so when the anti-incumbent mood of India was becoming clear with each passing day. Unlike the post emergency election of 1977, when JP had ensured the defeat of both Indira and his son Sanjay Gandhi, BJP’s reluctance to take on the Gandhi family in its home turf was a bit of a surprise (Smriti Irani’s fight may turn out to be of token value).




*Bihar*

This is a phase that BJP has a good chance of sweeping all by itself. The division of anti-BJP votes, essentially segments of OBC and Muslims between RJD-Congress on the one hand and JDU on the other hand, has helped the saffron surge here. The whole Seemanchal momentum for RJD-Congress seems to be a temporary phenomenon as they were nowhere near their performance of 24th. Madhepura has the ability to send shivers down Nitish’s spine as the party is in real danger of a near-zero performance in a state that they rule. Lalu cannot yet be written off though as we must analyse the sub-segmental caste vote which may put him back in the reckoning. 






*EOD Note on Punjab and Telangana:*

Punjab may surprise us, because the vote-shares need to be compared to turnouts and analysed deeper to understand the actual impact. AAP may even end up leading in a seat or two, but Congress’s performance may be affected in a big way due to this anti-incumbency vote getting divided.

In Telangana, the real X factor could be the cross-voting patterns which are suggesting that the voters have made a dual choice for assembly and Lok Sabha polls. If the traction in LS polls for BJP is anywhere as close to the point that some of our numbers are suggesting then this could produce some logic defying results. Most of our data collection here was not in real-time due to simultaneous parliamentary and assembly polls so we are reserving our verdict for Telangana until we have enough data points.



anathema said:


> @jha @jbond197 any updates on Bihar ? Getting conflicting reports. Some saying - its Lotus all the way whereas some saying that Laloo is making a great comeback based on Dailit and Muslim consolidation ?


Lalu is making a comeback based not on Dalit votes but Yadav + M votes. But since there are multiple players for M votes so it is getting divided thus benefiting NDA. Dalits are strongly behind NDA thanks to Paswan and Udit Raj!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Indrani said:


> Those things are there in any society. You never get a picture perfect society.



Those things are not fully implemented. If gender equality we see in families then we don't see it at work place and if we see at work place then we don't see it at homes. Cheaters always cheaters with full authority when they are having the power. If someone believes in the system then there is no one to protect that person from cheats and exploitations. Talks about full rights are just good in books.


----------



## onu1886

Any opinion on which seats AAP has chances to win? Other than 1-2 seats in Delhi what about its chances in UP , Haryana and Punjab?


----------



## indiatester

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Can we please look at more credible news please.


We are seriously lacking some pro Congress psephologist's. Please post if you know of any!


----------



## jbond197

I feel so sorry for M votes, in every election they end up being a football in a soccer field!!

Wish they trust their H brothers for once and help us in defeating the exploiters!! I am sure this unprecedented election is going to change everything and the rule in coming days will help gain the lost trust of M and C. Then we will talk about winning Kerala as well.


----------



## Hindustani78

jbond197 said:


> I feel so sorry for M votes, in every election they end up being a football in a soccer field!!
> 
> Wish they trust their H brothers for once and help us in defeating the exploiters!! I am sure this unprecedented election is going to change everything and the rule in coming days will help gain the lost trust of M and C. Then we will talk about winning Kerala as well.



Its not just about M , its even the case of H, C, B , J. Its really not good to divide ourselves.


----------



## jbond197

onu1886 said:


> Any opinion on which seats AAP has chances to win? Other than 1-2 seats in Delhi what about its chances in UP , Haryana and Punjab?


 In case of Delhi at best they can win 1 seat. Haryana - they will get none. Punjab may give them 1 -2. I don't see they got any chances elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461519974578651136

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461528046193745921

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MST

I think BJP will get 250 on its own. Around 280 for NDA.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Indrani said:


> Those things are there in any society. You never get a picture perfect society.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see anything much wrong in our societal or economical state to argue against application of gender neutral laws.


--
gender neutrality comes when both men and women have equal status , rights , social, economical, educational standards..
even today property rights are to Males..
females % work force is negligible.
% crime against women is highest..
women still a secondary citizen of india , a secondary person in family..
indian not all but most still consider females as burden than luck...
in that scenario 
assertive action and law incliend towards female will be natural thing with same time right of men should not be in danger


----------



## jbond197

MST said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461519974578651136


Are we really heading towards 320+ NDA?? It sounded impossible around a month back but not now..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MST

jbond197 said:


> Are we really heading towards 320+ NDA?? It sounded impossible around a month back but not now..



Don't think 320+. Though I will be happy to eat my word.
But I am now confident that NDA as it is today will cross 272 (won't need any other allies)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

MST said:


> I think BJP will get 250 on its own. Around 280 for NDA.


If what you say comes true (looks like a real possiblility now, geez who would have thought that 1 year back ), NDA will easily be around 295-300.

SS definitely will win 15-17 in Maharashtra, TDP to get 15-16 in united Andhra (even if the fare badly in Telenganea), 5 from regional TN alliance, 3 from LJP, 7-8 (AD, HJC, RLSP,etc..)


----------



## anathema

MST said:


> I think BJP will get 250 on its own. Around 280 for NDA.


If BJP hits 250 then NDA will cross 300 !!!

No Behenji, Ammaji, Didiji in the government (BAD).. That will be a dream come true !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

Lets not get carried away guys, realistically, even if BJP gets 230 (most probable), NDA will end up around 275 (if just short, some smaller parties like INLD can join). Modi will be the PM. 



anathema said:


> If BJP hits 250 then NDA will cross 300 !!!
> 
> No *Behenji, Ammaji, Didiji in the government (BAD)*.. That will be a dream come true !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> gender neutrality comes when both men and women have equal status , rights , social, economical, educational standards..
> even today property rights are to Males..
> females % work force is negligible.
> % crime against women is highest..
> women still a secondary citizen of india , a secondary person in family..
> indian not all but most still consider females as burden than luck...
> in that scenario
> assertive action and law incliend towards female will be natural thing with same time right of men should not be in danger



I am not sure I agree with this view. Women have equal rights to property. In fact, now women have right to the ancestral property of men too, which I deem extremely biased. Women have equal status and rights in the society. Female workforce forms the backbone of Indian nation. Just because they are not represented equally in the formal job sector does not mean they are not there work participation is negligible. Much of our labor force is employed in the non-formal sector and women are equal participants there. That is bullshit that women is a secondary citizen of India and a secondary person in family. There may be a gender bias in favor of male child in certain states due to economic circumstances, but otherwise where ever I have seen people are thrilled to have a girl baby.

I am not in favor of lopsided laws. Those sort of laws only produce a lopsided society.


----------



## jha

anathema said:


> @jha @jbond197 any updates on Bihar ? Getting conflicting reports. Some saying - its Lotus all the way whereas some saying that Laloo is making a great comeback based on Dailit and Muslim consolidation ?



RJD has made a comeback. But how much of this success can be attributed to lalu is debatable. His daughter has lost. Wife seems to be loosing. In my opinion Muslims have ditched nitish for a seemingly stronger party to defeat BJP. Even though lalu has been campaigning really hard, I think this is an emergence of party not individual. Many would argue that RJD is nothing if not for lalu. But ground reports tell a different story IMO. Probably his party needs a new leader from next generation.

As much as today's election is concerned, BJP has almost swept it. Even madhepura is tilted towards bjp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Indrani said:


> I am not sure I agree with this view. Women have equal rights to property. In fact, now women have right to the ancestral property of men too, which I deem extremely biased. Women have equal status and rights in the society. Female workforce forms the backbone of Indian nation. Just because they are not represented equally in the formal job sector does not mean they are not there work participation is negligible. Much of our labor force is employed in the non-formal sector and women are equal participants there. That is bullshit that women is a secondary citizen of India and a secondary person in family. There may be a gender bias in favor of male child in certain states due to economic circumstances, but otherwise where ever I have seen people are thrilled to have a girl baby.
> 
> I am not in favor of lopsided laws. Those sort of laws only produce a lopsided society.



Please just stop with this topic. Start a new thread if you guys want to debate the laws of sex, women rights, etc.
Keep this thread for Election 2014, please....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

jha said:


> RJD has made a comeback. But how much of this success can be attributed to lalu is debatable. His daughter has lost. Wife seems to be loosing. In my opinion Muslims have ditched nitish for a seemingly stronger party to defeat BJP. Even though lalu has been campaigning really hard, I think this is an emergence of party not individual. Many would argue that RJD is nothing if not for lalu. But ground reports tell a different story IMO. Probably his party needs a new leader from next generation.
> 
> As much as today's election is concerned, BJP has almost swept it. Even madhepura is tilted towards bjp.


 Thanks...enlightening ! Will BJP breach 25 mark in that case ?



Tridibans said:


> Please just stop with this topic. Start a new thread if you guys want to debate the laws of sex, women rights, etc.
> Keep this thread for Election 2014, please....



Yeah totally...tired of this topic, reserve it for another thread


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Laloo comeback with Yadav+ Muslim combine has been doing rounds for more than 2 weeks now. @jha sahib ?



I don't think lalu is making a comeback. I think its consolidation of muslims throwing their weight behind a seemingly stronger party which can take on BJP. Lalu is a spent force and his party can do without projecting him as the supreme leader.


----------



## Android

jha said:


> RJD has made a comeback. But how much of this success can be attributed to lalu is debatable. His daughter has lost. Wife seems to be loosing. In my opinion Muslims have ditched nitish for a seemingly stronger party to defeat BJP. Even though lalu has been campaigning really hard, I think this is an emergence of party not individual. Many would argue that RJD is nothing if not for lalu. But ground reports tell a different story IMO. Probably his party needs a new leader from next generation.
> 
> As much as today's election is concerned, BJP has almost swept it. Even madhepura is tilted towards bjp.



Will JDU even win 5 seats???


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> RJD has made a comeback. But how much of this success can be attributed to lalu is debatable. His daughter has lost. Wife seems to be loosing. In my opinion Muslims have ditched nitish for a seemingly stronger party to defeat BJP. Even though lalu has been campaigning really hard, I think this is an emergence of party not individual. Many would argue that RJD is nothing if not for lalu. But ground reports tell a different story IMO. Probably his party needs a new leader from next generation.
> 
> As much as today's election is concerned, BJP has almost swept it. Even madhepura is tilted towards bjp.


Really? It would be awesome if that goon Pappu Yadav will lose. I had doubt over this seat as He is a strongman there but seems fight between 2 yadavas have made sure for Kushwaha Ji. Anyway i guess except Yadavs, no one has been MP from there so I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> Don't think 320+. Though I will be happy to eat my word.
> But I am now confident that NDA as it is today will cross 272 (won't need any other allies)



Not NDA, but NDA+ will have comfortable majority - expecting Independents + TRS + YSRC + AIADMK + BJD + MNS + INLD + even PDP + even TMC + even Bhenji either joining or extending there outside support to NDA (on the pretext that India has given its verdict for Modi Sarkar)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Any opinion on which seats AAP has chances to win? Other than 1-2 seats in Delhi what about its chances in UP , Haryana and Punjab?



Bhagwant Mann has polled decent votes. May be even leadingthe race. I actually want him to win. Nice man. Has worked really hard in his area and has been relentlessly opposing Badals. Deserves a win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Am watching CNN - IBN and conggies saying they might use this has a reason to ask for Modi's disqualification


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461536178823372800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

jha said:


> Bhagwant Mann has polled decent votes. May be even leadingthe race. I actually want him to win. Nice man. Has worked really hard in his area and has been relentlessly opposing Badals. Deserves a win.



Totally agree on that..Hope he wins ! Good candidates shouldnt loose


----------



## arp2041

anathema said:


> Totally agree on that..Hope he wins ! Good candidates shouldnt loose



It's not a question of a CANDIDATE, ultimately, INDIA SHOULDN'T LOSE.


----------



## jha

anathema said:


> Thanks...enlightening ! Will BJP breach 25 mark in that case ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah totally...tired of this topic, reserve it for another thread



Glad to be of any help.
Well...people are saying 26-28... I still give 20-24...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desi Guy

I voted for Bhagwant Mann . Although ------Abki Baar Modi Sarkar----

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Android said:


> Will JDU even win 5 seats???



Very unlikely...


----------



## pursuit of happiness

*@All members *
going off line from now onwards...
it was great experience and learning ..
keep the good work..
Sure india gets bets of his sons / daughters for her in election 
*@MOD *
i had / have disagreement with you
but you doing good work..
Keep it up


Thanks ,
Regards
Pursuit of happiness

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> Really? It would be awesome if that goon Pappu Yadav will lose. I had doubt over this seat as He is a strongman there but seems fight between 2 yadavas have made sure for Kushwaha Ji. Anyway i guess except Yadavs, no one has been MP from there so I will keep my fingers crossed.



Sharad yadav Is loosing that's for sure. BJP seems to have upper hand. But can't call this as a won seat. If dalits have voted BJP then itsa done deal.


----------



## kaykay

pursuit of happiness said:


> *@All members *
> going off line from now onwards...
> it was great experience and learning ..
> keep the good work..
> Sure india gets bets of his sons / daughters for her in election
> *@MOD *
> i had / have disagreement with you
> but you doing good work..
> Keep it up
> 
> 
> Thanks ,
> Regards
> Pursuit of happiness


all the best dude.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

pursuit of happiness said:


> *@All members *
> going off line from now onwards...
> it was great experience and learning ..
> keep the good work..
> Sure india gets bets of his sons / daughters for her in election
> *@MOD *
> i had / have disagreement with you
> but you doing good work..
> Keep it up
> 
> 
> Thanks ,
> Regards
> Pursuit of happiness



jyonda reh vai


----------



## anathema

jha said:


> Sharad yadav Is loosing that's for sure. BJP seems to have upper hand. But can't call this as a won seat. If dalits have voted BJP then itsa done deal.



Sharad Yadav will break away from the party for sure once results are out. We will be seeing the end of JDU..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

anathema said:


> Sharad Yadav will break away from the party for sure once results are out. We will be seeing the end of JDU..



It should be an end of Idiot Nitish, not JDU, otherwise back to good old days of Lalu in Bihar.


----------



## onu1886

I have a bad feeling about today's fir against Modi. We all are taking this poll code violation fir too lightly , including BJP. I just heard Abhishek Singhvi say that this matter is going to be used by Cong for a post election petition against Modi to disqualify him if he wins from vadodara . Let me remind everyone that even Indira Gandhi's election win was disqualified by a similar poll code violation petition after she won the elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

jha said:


> Very unlikely...



Paswan entry into NDA was the most surprising addition to NDA this election. Just two week before striking alliance with BJP his party workers were burning Salman khans effigy for praising Modi. Waiting to see how he behaves after election will he support BJP's quest for UCC, Ram Mandir etc or will go back to his old rhetoric.


----------



## arp2041

onu1886 said:


> I have a bad feeling about today's fir against Modi. We all are taking this poll code violation fir too lightly , including BJP. I just heard Abhishek Singhvi say that this matter is going to be used by Cong for a post election petition against Modi to disqualify him if he wins from vadodara . Let me remind everyone that even Indira Gandhi's election win was disqualified by a similar poll code violation petition after she won the elections.



LOL...u are comparing apples with oranges....there is no comparison, Indira Gandhi was accused of massive election malpractice where she used state machinery for campaigning while here we see a very very minor issue which even technically isn't a poll code violation on following grounds:

1. he was holding press conf. outside 100 mts of polling station.
2. white lotus isn't an election symbol.
3. he was a voter in Ahmedabad, not a candidate, if he was doing this in Vododara than it was different matter, in Ahmedabad he is just an ordinary voter.
4. FIR can be launched against anyone, but ultimately there should be a valid case to prove something.
5. FIR can be taken back, which will be done post 16th when the model code of conduct will be no more.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anathema

arp2041 said:


> It should be an end of Idiot Nitish, not JDU, otherwise back to good old days of Lalu in Bihar.



Unfortunately i dont see how JDU can survive without Nitish. Nitish as such was a good CM , but got booted out trying to prove his secular credentials. One mistake and how has it backfired !


----------



## paranoiarocks

*Todays Poll *

*Punjab*
1.Jailtley winning Amritsar confidentially 
2.AAP divides anti sad votes,NDA on verge to win 7-9 seats.
3.BJP performers better than SAD.
4.Rural goes to SAD-BJP,urban against it .
5.AAP performs better than expected,dont know about seats,1-2 maybe,cant guess since new entity taking grudge votes.

*Bihar*

BJP back on track,sharad loosing ,laloo furious

*Gujarat *

Except vaghela no chance of others,tight in 3 seats.

*UP*

brahmans are voting for BJP in good numbers

*Telagana*

ticket splitting benefiting BJP but not TDP.
TRS way ahead in assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> LOL...u are comparing apples with oranges....there is no comparison, Indira Gandhi was accused of massive election malpractice where she used state machinery for campaigning while here we see a very very minor issue which even technically isn't a poll code violation on following grounds:
> 
> 1. he was holding press conf. outside 100 mts of polling station.
> 2. white lotus isn't an election symbol.
> 3. he was a voter in Ahmedabad, not a candidate, if he was doing this in Vododara than it was different matter, in Ahmedabad he is just an ordinary voter.
> 4. FIR can be launched against anyone, but ultimately there should be a valid case to prove something.
> 5. FIR can be taken back, which will be done post 16th when the model code of conduct will be no more.



good point , just that congies will go to any extant to keep him out


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461501363952701440

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461530532182900736


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461548816542355456

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

So what does this disqualification, if it really happens, mean?


----------



## Parul

मोदी ने कमल दिखाया वो इलेक्शन कमीशन ने देख लिया। ये वीडियो उनको नज़र नहीं आता। ये सब बीके हुए हैं। कोई बड़ी बात नहीं इन्होने EVM मशीनों में भी सेटिंग की हुई हो।





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202653156864941

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

These people have not realized yet, that they are playing with fire! if they try to stop Modi from becoming PM on some stupid pretext, there will be huge outrage!! Aagay peechay ka saara gussa nikal jayega Congress aur uske paltoo kutay Sampath par..


----------



## onu1886

jbond197 said:


> So what does this disqualification, if it really happens, mean?


Disqualification can be done after the MP/MLA has been convicted for a minimum of 2 yrs for any crime. Since this poll code violation has a maximum of 2 yrs sentence , considering if the judge is harsh and gives a 2 yr jail term he can be disqualified

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> So what does this disqualification, if it really happens, mean?



It can only happen if he's convicted , and this case will not go anywhere in courts . Now its a judicial investigation and EC cannot do anything about it . There is really nothing in here to actually make him prove that he is guilty . Courts will ost likely castrate the EC


----------



## jbond197

onu1886 said:


> Disqualification can be done after the MP/MLA has been convicted for a minimum of 2 yrs for any crime. Since this poll code violation has a maximum of 2 yrs sentence , considering if the judge is harsh and gives a 2 yr jail term he can be disqualified



So if he gets the max he can never become an MP and certainly not the PM. Right?

Seriously, I challenge them to even try doing that!!


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> So if gets the max he can never become an MP and certainly not the PM. Right?
> 
> Seriously, I challenge them to even try doing that!!



It won't go anywhere even near a max sentence , Gujarat high court and supreme court aren't congy stooges .


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> So if gets the max he can never become an MP and certainly not the PM. Right?
> 
> Seriously, I challenge them to even try doing that!!



Are we forgetting that entire Congress/GOI machinery couldn't do anything to modi for past 10 years in a serious charge of Gujarat Riots?? Why are we predicting doomsday scenario for a minor issue which cannot be proved as interpretations of the incident can be different.

BTW, Modi did it knowing entirely what will be the consequences, as i said, it was a stunt to ensure coverage for entire day, his marketing skills are just AWESOME. So chill.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> It won't go anywhere even near a max sentence , Gujarat high court and supreme court aren't congy stooges .


Yeah I agree. The courts though functioning extremely slowly have not lost people's faith!!



arp2041 said:


> Are we forgetting that entire Congress/GOI machinery couldn't do anything to modi for past 10 years in a serious charge of Gujarat Riots?? Why are we predicting doomsday scenario for a minor issue which cannot be proved as interpretations of the incident can be different.
> 
> BTW, Modi did it knowing entirely what will be the consequences, as i said, it was a stunt to ensure coverage for entire day, his marketing skills are just AWESOME. So chill.


Aray soch ke hi gussa aa gya tha.. Isliye bol diya.. I know nothing like that will happen in real..


----------



## Android

230 for BJP seems very much possible now. 290 for NDA at its current strength.


----------



## MST

anathema said:


> thread





Star Wars said:


> good point , just that congies will go to any extant to keep him out



Even if they disqualify him from Vadodara (worst case) he will still win from Varanasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> Even if they disqualify him from Vadodara (worst case) he will still win from Varanasi.



But he was NOT in Vododara during the PC, pls stop it now --------------->

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Finally AAP got one real supporter when ppl ask "Aam adami ka supporter koun hai"& reply will be "maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> Yeah I agree. The courts though functioning extremely slowly have not lost people's faith!!
> .



No matter who wins the election, the Phyche in the country has changed , its reached a point of no return .. people want real leadership not caste based politics or Monarchy . NO EVM fraud can change that ...
A govt. cannot survive without the help and support of the people . It will fall


----------



## arp2041

Ab toh hadh ho gyi KAMINAPANTI ki 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461559376235741184

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jbond197

People are saying - BJP could have done better in Telangana had it not allied with TDP there..



arp2041 said:


> Ab toh hadh ho gyi KAMINAPANTI ki
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461559376235741184


Webmaster .. Yeah launda ashleel hai.. 



Sidak said:


> Finally AAP got one real supporter when ppl ask "Aam adami ka supporter koun hai"& reply will be "maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"


Good one!

But something is seriously wrong with this guy Ashutosh.. Bakri ko AAP ki topi Rahul Gandhi ka Bhai he kya??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

It seems this phase of polls in Bengal got rigged heavily, election commission was inactive this time, central forces were not allotted to most poll booths, how didi managed it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Congress must remember from one old saying:
जिनके घर शीशे के बने होते है,
वो दूजे के घर पर पत्थर नहीं मारते. 
(people living in a glass house shouldn't pelt stone at others' houses)
----------------------------------
We've seen how Digvijay Singh has attacked Narendra Modi over latter's personal life. At that time he was least bothered that he is insulting not only Modi, but also a woman - his wife.
But then there is a sanatan law of karma. So when Digvijay Singh's intimate photos with a married woman (Not yet divorced) of his daughter's age are leaked, he is saying, people are encroaching his Private Life.
His misadventures have made him the laughing stock of the town, more than ever before. On a serious note, however, some say these photos were clicked when his wife was still dying of cancer. We hope such rumors are false as that'd be very inhuman - even by congress' standards. Anyway, we wish him luck. 
This should be a lesson for Congress party.
World does not care about your affairs / second marriage / sex tape etc. But never target a genuine man, especially Narendra Modi.
You will get as good as you give.
One last request to Mr. Digvjay.... please, at least once, go ahead and say "Iss ke piche RSS ka haath hai" (there's a RSS hand behind all this)
----------------------------------
Digvijay attacking Modi- Digvijay Singh gets personal, attacks Narendra Modi over his marital status | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
Digvijay's defense- Digvijaya Singh admits to his relationship with TV anchor : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> I don't think lalu is making a comeback. I think its consolidation of muslims throwing their weight behind a seemingly stronger party which can take on BJP. Lalu is a spent force and his party can do without projecting him as the supreme leader.


 
I agree he is. But this is not the first time that a powerful regional chief has pulled a surprise. Remember the latest UP election? Or Even UPA 2 in UP? We'd written off Mulayam as a spent force too then when all along he kept saying just you wait....


----------



## Dem!god

Sidak said:


> Finally AAP got one real supporter when ppl ask "Aam adami ka supporter koun hai"& reply will be "maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"


where were u these days.....
itna study......sehat ke liye theek nai hai.....


----------



## onu1886

DRAY said:


> It seems this phase of polls in Bengal got rigged heavily, election commission was inactive this time, central forces were not allotted to most poll booths, how didi managed it?


EC was too busy calculating distance between polling booth and modi's press conference venue to file FIR against him. Obviously it did'nt have time to check minor issues like poll rigging and booth capturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

MST said:


> Even if they disqualify him from Vadodara (worst case) he will still win from Varanasi.


EC Lack guts Too Do Such Kind of Act May Be they issue a Warning or Something That's It


----------



## Jason bourne

paranoiarocks said:


> *Todays Poll *
> 
> *Punjab*
> 1.Jailtley winning Amritsar confidentially
> 2.AAP divides anti sad votes,NDA on verge to win 7-9 seats.
> 3.BJP performers better than SAD.
> 4.Rural goes to SAD-BJP,urban against it .
> 5.AAP performs better than expected,dont know about seats,1-2 maybe,cant guess since new entity taking grudge votes.
> 
> *Bihar*
> 
> BJP back on track,sharad loosing ,laloo furious
> 
> *Gujarat *
> 
> Except vaghela no chance of others,tight in 3 seats.
> 
> *UP*
> 
> brahmans are voting for BJP in good numbers
> 
> *Telagana*
> 
> ticket splitting benefiting BJP but not TDP.
> TRS way ahead in assembly




Vaghela loosing in gujrat for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461501363952701440


A2 is not Ashutosh...is it?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@jha @Marxist @Prometheus @INDIC @Bang Galore @chak de INDIA @Star Wars @Skull and Bones @levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy 
thinking of hanging my boots up in PDF (&elsewhere). Spending too much time here over the last 2 years  . Ab jo hona hai ho chukka, elections will now spew up it's results (and maybe modi will win afterall) and no more debates left. Anyway no point in discussing anything from now on- the die is cast. I've been spending way too much time on PDF and need to save my job, so am thinking of 'de-addicting' myself for time being. All the best guys, good luck and have good fun! If the modi era does dawn I hope only the good things you think he will do will come out. Signing off.

Guynextdoor is out of he building

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha @Marxist @Prometheus @INDIC @Bang Galore @chak de INDIA @Star Wars @Skull and Bones @levina
> thinking of hanging my boots up in PDF (&elsewhere). Spending too much time here over the last 2 years  . Ab jo hona hai ho chukka, elections will now spew up it's results (and maybe modi will win afterall) and no more debates left. Anyway no point in discussing anything from now on- the die is cast. I've been spending way too much time on PDF and need to save my job, so am thinking of 'de-addicting' myself for time being. All the best guys, good luck and have good fun! If the modi era does dawn I hope only the good things you think he will do will come out. Signing off.
> 
> Guynextdoor is out of he building



You will be back, like all other pdfians expected themselves to leave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

*
samundar mey itne machli nahi jitne hindustan mey modi supporters *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha @Marxist @Prometheus @INDIC @Bang Galore @chak de INDIA @Star Wars @Skull and Bones @levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy
> thinking of hanging my boots up in PDF (&elsewhere). Spending too much time here over the last 2 years  . Ab jo hona hai ho chukka, elections will now spew up it's results (and maybe modi will win afterall) and no more debates left. Anyway no point in discussing anything from now on- the die is cast. I've been spending way too much time on PDF and need to save my job, so am thinking of 'de-addicting' myself for time being. All the best guys, good luck and have good fun! If the modi era does dawn I hope only the good things you think he will do will come out. Signing off.
> 
> Guynextdoor is out of he building



Limit your time and you'll do just fine.


----------



## T90TankGuy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha @Marxist @Prometheus @INDIC @Bang Galore @chak de INDIA @Star Wars @Skull and Bones @levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy
> thinking of hanging my boots up in PDF (&elsewhere). Spending too much time here over the last 2 years  . Ab jo hona hai ho chukka, elections will now spew up it's results (and maybe modi will win afterall) and no more debates left. Anyway no point in discussing anything from now on- the die is cast. I've been spending way too much time on PDF and need to save my job, so am thinking of 'de-addicting' myself for time being. All the best guys, good luck and have good fun! If the modi era does dawn I hope only the good things you think he will do will come out. Signing off.
> 
> Guynextdoor is out of he building


Buddy everything is good in small quantities. Do not leave abruptly , you might get withdrawal symptoms. 
seriously mate no need to quit , just slow down and only post when you want to .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha @Marxist @Prometheus @INDIC @Bang Galore @chak de INDIA @Star Wars @Skull and Bones @levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy
> thinking of hanging my boots up in PDF (&elsewhere). Spending too much time here over the last 2 years  . Ab jo hona hai ho chukka, elections will now spew up it's results (and maybe modi will win afterall) and no more debates left. Anyway no point in discussing anything from now on- the die is cast. I've been spending way too much time on PDF and need to save my job, so am thinking of 'de-addicting' myself for time being. All the best guys, good luck and have good fun! If the modi era does dawn I hope only the good things you think he will do will come out. Signing off.
> 
> Guynextdoor is out of he building



I wouldn't want you to leave mate. Do pop up every now and then.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha @Marxist @Prometheus @INDIC @Bang Galore @chak de INDIA @Star Wars @Skull and Bones @levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy
> thinking of hanging my boots up in PDF (&elsewhere). Spending too much time here over the last 2 years  . Ab jo hona hai ho chukka, elections will now spew up it's results (and maybe modi will win afterall) and no more debates left. Anyway no point in discussing anything from now on- the die is cast. I've been spending way too much time on PDF and need to save my job, so am thinking of 'de-addicting' myself for time being. All the best guys, good luck and have good fun! If the modi era does dawn I hope only the good things you think he will do will come out. Signing off.
> 
> Guynextdoor is out of he building


Good luck to you bro, been good yo have you around. I hope this isn't goodbye forever.

Take care.


----------



## Bang Galore

NKVD said:


> EC Lack guts Too Do Such Kind of Act May Be they issue a Warning or Something That's It




FIR means the Courts will decide. Unnecessary trouble invited.


----------



## NKVD

Bang Galore said:


> FIR means the Courts will decide. Unnecessary trouble invited.


Please quote me one accident where courts accused any politician for violating moral code of Conduct since independence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> FIR means the Courts will decide. Unnecessary trouble invited.



Courts will probably show a middle finger to EC , the whole thing is based on interpretation . Modi will end up getting Sympathy votes for next few days . There is really no way he can be found guilty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GlowingRedStar

Bang Galore said:


> FIR means the Courts will decide. Unnecessary trouble invited.



Any politician who makes the headlines during polling day must have figured out that it is worth the trouble.


----------



## paranoiarocks

Bang Galore said:


> FIR means the Courts will decide. Unnecessary trouble invited.



Ok but why impartiality with BJP only,why not with others candidates who cast their vote with their party symbols ?

Would they do a FIR on someone who came on bicycle to polling booth?


----------



## dray

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha @Marxist @Prometheus @INDIC @Bang Galore @chak de INDIA @Star Wars @Skull and Bones @levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy
> thinking of hanging my boots up in PDF (&elsewhere). Spending too much time here over the last 2 years  . Ab jo hona hai ho chukka, elections will now spew up it's results (and maybe modi will win afterall) and no more debates left. Anyway no point in discussing anything from now on- the die is cast. I've been spending way too much time on PDF and need to save my job, so am thinking of 'de-addicting' myself for time being. All the best guys, good luck and have good fun! If the modi era does dawn I hope only the good things you think he will do will come out. Signing off.
> 
> Guynextdoor is out of he building



Election is not over till I cast my vote. 

And you are not going anywhere without posting those ultimate blow against Modi that Congress was supposed to release "Just at the right time", election is almost over, when will the "Right time" come? Yep, I am talking about those alleged Modi sex tapes that you were talking about in several threads, where are those now????? Chicken!!!   

@arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot Our friend has lost his job even before the completion of election, eNREGA is shutting down!!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## paranoiarocks

@jha @Marxist @Prometheus @INDIC @Bang Galore @chak de INDIA @Star Wars @Skull and Bones @levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy

I dont get that why every ground journalist is saying Laloo is doing great in bihar and BJP loosing momentum, why Laloo looks RATTLED then ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

NDTV Accused of Laundering 5,000 Cr. in Yet Another Politically Connected Scandal | Capital Mind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Eactly what rise is something I can't understand. There is no evidence that BJP has gained an inch in TN. Jaya is most definitely gonna thump each and every other party including DMK. Exactly what has BJP gained in TN then? Plus, the same in W Bengal- Trainamool is gonna take everyone to the cleaners. How exactly is BJP supposed to have 'gained' in these two states beats me.



Jaya ll hardly get more than 20 seats. Wait and watch. DMK had a spectacular late resurgence and the third front of NDA has also managed to exceedingly well (above its own expectations).

Plus I dont know what you people think about TN politics - take it from me in writing - either DMK or ADMK is going to be part of NDA come May 16. It's the ABCD of TN politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

KS said:


> Jaya ll hardly get more than 20 seats. Wait and watch. DMK had a spectacular late resurgence and the third front of NDA has also managed to exceedingly well (above its own expectations).
> 
> Plus I dont know what you people think about TN politics - take it from me in writing - either DMK or ADMK is going to be part of NDA come May 16. It's the ABCD of TN politics.




I think DMK is with NDA. no ?


----------



## KS

Jason bourne said:


> I think DMK is with NDA. no ?



No.

In TN, for the first time in probably decades it has become more or less a three corner fight with ADMK, DMK and NDA.

My predictions - ADMK - 22-24, DMK-10-12, NDA - 4-6

A lot of people I know, who have been traditional ADMK/DMK voters this time even voted for absolute shit candidates in their constituency simply because he was from NDA and its Modi at helm.



jha said:


> I would give 35-45... But this is most conservative prediction...



35 is not going to do any good. Minimum 40 is needed.

Arey yaar, everywhere there is talk of laloo wave in Bihar and Modi wave fizzling out..how much is true ?


----------



## Dem!god

DRAY said:


> Election is not over till I cast my vote.
> 
> And you are not going anywhere without posting those ultimate blow against Modi that Congress was supposed to release "Just at the right time", election is almost over, when will the "Right time" come? Yep, I am talking about those alleged Modi sex tapes that you were talking about in several threads, where are those now????? Chicken!!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot Our friend has lost his job even before the completion of election, eNREGA is shutting down!!


lol....when will be voting in ur place.......kisko dena hai vote.... didi ya left ya BJP.....
this election got real dirty with all those dirty words used by the politicians.......not good...

lol...most of the congressi will be in jail or jobless after the election.....
jo jail gaye unka to fir bhi accha hai...will get free meal par jo bahar jobless hoge unka kya hoga.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

DRAY said:


> It seems this phase of polls in Bengal got rigged heavily, election commission was inactive this time, central forces were not allotted to most poll booths, how didi managed it?




Well who cares about minor things like rigging and voter deletions..we have major violations like selfies to catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DRAY said:


> Election is not over till I cast my vote.
> 
> And you are not going anywhere without posting those ultimate blow against Modi that Congress was supposed to release "Just at the right time", election is almost over, when will the "Right time" come? Yep, I am talking about those alleged Modi sex tapes that you were talking about in several threads, where are those now????? Chicken!!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot Our friend has lost his job even before the completion of election, eNREGA is shutting down!!


LuLz

let him enjoy his retirement in peace, Dada 

anyhow after jumping from Congress to AAP . he got only this option to save his face

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha @Marxist @Prometheus @INDIC @Bang Galore @chak de INDIA @Star Wars @Skull and Bones @levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy
> thinking of hanging my boots up in PDF (&elsewhere). Spending too much time here over the last 2 years  . Ab jo hona hai ho chukka, elections will now spew up it's results (and maybe modi will win afterall) and no more debates left. Anyway no point in discussing anything from now on- the die is cast. I've been spending way too much time on PDF and need to save my job, so am thinking of 'de-addicting' myself for time being. All the best guys, good luck and have good fun! If the modi era does dawn I hope only the good things you think he will do will come out. Signing off.
> 
> Guynextdoor is out of he building



I dont wish to post a cheap shot on your post this time .....All the best bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Dem!god said:


> lol....when will be voting in ur place.......kisko dena hai vote.... didi ya left ya BJP.....
> this election got real dirty with all those dirty words used by the politicians.......not good...
> 
> lol...most of the congressi will be in jail or jobless after the election.....
> jo jail gaye unka to fir bhi accha hai...will get free meal par jo bahar jobless hoge unka kya hoga.....



12th.  



chak de INDIA said:


> LuLz
> 
> let him enjoy his retirement in peace, Dada
> 
> anyhow after jumping from Congress to AAP . he got only this option to save his face



He didn't jump to AAP, Congress put him under deputation to AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Good morning indians so whats the tally now it was 190 before yesterdats poll.... how many from 89 to bjp nda ? 

60 ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

DRAY said:


> Election is not over till I cast my vote.
> 
> And you are not going anywhere without posting those ultimate blow against Modi that Congress was supposed to release "Just at the right time", election is almost over, when will the "Right time" come? Yep, I am talking about those alleged Modi sex tapes that you were talking about in several threads, where are those now????? Chicken!!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot Our friend has lost his job even before the completion of election, eNREGA is shutting down!!


It's getting too predictable and boring. As I said somany times in the past...'I'll be still here come May 16th... Will you be?' Oh we'll...now we know the answer, I suppose!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Guynextdoor2 bhi apney Bhagore IDOL ki tarah bagh gya???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Meet the Maoist Prima Donna - Medha Patekar. The list of her anti-indian activities is long, but lets start with what one can take for one day.

She demanded mercy for these terrorists on grounds of Human Rights. It doesn't matter to her that Afzal, the Kashmir separatist, attacked our parliament - the biggest symbol of our democracy, our value system, our freedom.
He took innocent lives and had no remorse about it.

It doesn't matter to Medha Patekar that Kasab, with his other jihadi fanatics from pakistan, was responsible for the death of over 200 innocent lives in Mumbai.

Has any of her comrades died in a terrorist attack ?
No, never - because there is a nexus, an understanding between all anti-indian forces. They never cross each other. Their goal: to slowly break India into fragments. Fragments that hate each other and become slaves once again to the evangelical and Jihadi powers.

because that's what the weak and divided are.

via ShankhNaad
____________________
Proof for comrades :

[1] Medha Patkar among those opposed to Kasab’s death penalty | Firstpost

[2] Medha Patkar pleads Afzal’s clemency - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Don't want to interfere in his personal life, but how could he wooed a fine lady of his daughter's age at 67??? This is outrageous, embarrassing, frustrating, & humiliating for all other aspiring men!! 












Btw did anybody told him that extra marital affair with a married women is punishable by up to 7 years of jail term as per our law, her husband just need to lodge a case against Mr. Romeo!! 

@arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> Will JDU even win 5 seats???




No 3 at the most.


----------



## Roybot

DRAY said:


> Don't want to interfere in his personal life, but how could he wooed a fin lady of his daughter's age at 67??? This is outrageous, embarrassing, frustrating, & humiliating for all other aspiring men!!
> 
> Btw did anybody told him that extra marital affair with a married women is punishable by up to 7 years of jail term as per our law, her husband just need to lodge a case against Mr. Romeo!!



Well he is from a "royal family".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*'Narendra Modi said Priyanka was like his daughter, DD censored it'*

NEW DELHI: The interview of BJP's PM candidate Narendra Modi's by public broadcaster Doordarshan was hit by controversy on Wednesday with speculation that some portions — for instance, where the Gujarat leader says Priyanka Gandhi Vadra was "like his daughter" — were edited out. The interview was telecast on April 27, nearly two days after it was recorded, following a buzz in social media that it was being dropped. 

According to sources, the interview was recorded on April 26 morning and was telecast at 9.30pm on April 27 in a programme called Khas Mulaqat with barely any promotions or teasers. 

Modi supporters took to twitter seeking to know why the interview was delayed or whether it was being canned under pressure from the I&B ministry or some other quarter. Incidentally, Modi during the interview said that over the year he had been "blacked-out" by the Doordarshan Kendra in Gujarat and he was surprised to get a request from the broadcaster. 

"There appeared to be clear attempts to play down the interview. There was also some speculation that it should be spiked or not telecast till DD had got an interview with Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi," a source said. 

Sources said that about one hour of the interview was recorded but considerable time was spent on the editing table. 

"As a measure of abundant caution it was decided to edit out the part where Modi refused to attack Priyanka Gandhi in response to a question, saying she was like his daughter and not a political rival like her mother, Congress president Sonia Gandhi, and Rahul Gandhi," a source said. 

He is also reported to have said that in Indian culture daughters were not targeted. "...It was a call taken that the portion may create a political controversy," a source said, explaining why the part was cut out. 

Asked why the Modi interview was "delayed", Prasar Bharati CEO Jawhar Sircar said, "The interview should have been put out immediately. As soon as it was brought to my concerted attention, we had a meeting and decided to slot it. As a news organization, the hot story of the day should not be held back. As a public broadcaster we must maintain balance which sometimes leads to counter-speculation and innuendos. I was told that DD had tried their best to get an interview to balance the Modi one." He however denied any knowledge of which portions were edited or why.

'Narendra Modi said Priyanka was like his daughter, DD censored it' - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

DRAY said:


> Don't want to interfere in his personal life, but how could he wooed a fin lady of his daughter's age at 67??? This is outrageous, embarrassing, frustrating, & humiliating for all other aspiring men!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw did anybody told him that extra marital affair with a married women is punishable by up to 7 years of jail term as per our law, her husband just need to lodge a case against Mr. Romeo!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot



SORRY FOR POSTING IT AGAIN, BUT I THINK MANY MEN HAVE TO TAKE A LESSON FROM DIGGY..........HE IS THE NEW LOVE GURU OF INDIA, EVEN SALMAN NEEDS A "PARTNER" LIKE HIM..................... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461559376235741184
Amrita Rai was with NDTV earlier.

Diggy is with Congress.

NDTV = Sleeping with Congress.

HENCE PROVED!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

#SelfiewithModi 

Modi has made a collage with all Selfies clicked by his supporters and sent to him






After poll selfie, Narendra Modi invites supporters to send their photos for #SelfieWithModi mosaic | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

Outrage!! Anyone?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461741903151505408


----------



## anonymus

DRAY said:


> Don't want to interfere in his personal life, but how could he wooed a fin lady of his daughter's age at 67??? This is outrageous, embarrassing, frustrating, & humiliating for all other aspiring men!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw did anybody told him that extra marital affair with a married women is punishable by up to 7 years of jail term as per our law, her husband just need to lodge a case against Mr. Romeo!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot



More than his tharak, i doubt sanity of this woman. While she may not be a scorcher , Digvijay is old,ugly, a motormouth and above all; he is not an alpha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DRAY said:


> Don't want to interfere in his personal life, but how could he wooed a fin lady of his daughter's age at 67??? This is outrageous, embarrassing, frustrating, & humiliating for all other aspiring men!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw did anybody told him that extra marital affair with a married women is punishable by up to 7 years of jail term as per our law, her husband just need to lodge a case against Mr. Romeo!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot



Abhishek manu Singhvi . . . ND tiwari . . Dogvijay Singh . . tharkiyon ki apni legacy hai congress me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461748194053853184


----------



## arp2041

Abey yaar yeh Diggy iss umar me BATTING kaisey karega??? 

Let me know if he needs a RUNNER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaalapani

arp2041 said:


> Abey yaar yeh Diggy iss umar me BATTING kaisey karega???
> 
> Let me know if he needs a RUNNER


----------



## Android

1 month to go


----------



## NKVD

Android said:


> 1 month to go


What were


----------



## Bang Galore

NKVD said:


> Please quote me one accident where courts accused any politician for violating moral code of Conduct since independence



Firstly this isn't just a violation of the moral code of conduct but is construed as a criminal offense. In a similar case_(not the same)_ Indira Gandhi was shown the door. No need to be alarmist_ (i don't think this case will go to extreme levels) _but it is an unnecessary headache that Mr.Modi should have been careful about. He could have done without this.


----------



## Roybot

paranoiarocks said:


> Outrage!! Anyone?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461741903151505408



Had no idea that saccha muslamans have unique DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

paranoiarocks said:


> Ok but why impartiality with BJP only,why not with others candidates who cast their vote with their party symbols ?
> 
> Would they do a FIR on someone who came on bicycle to polling booth?



That would be the BJP's & Modi's counter but there is still the matter of the presser that he did. The EC cited that too. This was simply a stupid move giving unnecessary ammunition to his critics.


----------



## Proud Hindu

diggy yuvao ki prerna hai , hume unse sikhna chahiye ki kaise 65 + age main bhi yuva josh maintain kiya jaa sakta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461738292270997505
Hmm, now this is interesting!! Why do they need to invite someone who abuse them the most? What's cooking?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461738292270997505
> Hmm, now this is interesting!! Why do they need to invite someone who abuse them the most? What's cooking?



Future foreign minister??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> That would be the BJP's & Modi's counter but there is still the matter of the presser that he did. The EC cited that too. This was simply a stupid move giving unnecessary ammunition to his critics.



Its up-to the Judicial process in Gujarat now, EC cannot do anything about this . And the offense he committed will not constitute for a 2 year jail term and hence this cannot be used as an excuse to keep Modi out. Most probably Gujarat high court will end up castrating EC for this


----------



## GlowingRedStar

DRAY said:


> Don't want to interfere in his personal life, but how could he wooed a fin lady of his daughter's age at 67??? This is outrageous, embarrassing, frustrating, & humiliating for all other aspiring men!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw did anybody told him that extra marital affair with a married women is punishable by up to 7 years of jail term as per our law, her husband just need to lodge a case against Mr. Romeo!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot



Maybe this is the real reason why Rahul is unable to get a bride. Diggy chacha is bagging all of them before Rahul can make his move.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

paranoiarocks said:


> @jha @Marxist @Prometheus @INDIC @Bang Galore @chak de INDIA @Star Wars @Skull and Bones @levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy
> 
> I dont get that why every ground journalist is saying Laloo is doing great in bihar and BJP loosing momentum, why Laloo looks RATTLED then ?


I think they are in a better position to judge.


----------



## Jason bourne

जब आपके पास गर्ल फ्रेंड नहीं हो तो दुःख
होता है,..
.
.
लेकिन जब पता चले की दिगविजय सिंह जैसे
की पास गर्ल फ्रेंड है तो बहुत ज्यादा दुःख
होता है। 


Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi to camp & campaign in Varanasi from May 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Breking news : jamnagar (gujrat) congress LS candidate vikram madam accepted his defeat against BJP candidate poonam madam

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indrani

Star Wars said:


> NDTV Accused of Laundering 5,000 Cr. in Yet Another Politically Connected Scandal | Capital Mind



I hope they bar all the people connected with NDTV and other congi channels from flying out of the country.


----------



## HariPrasad

jbond197 said:


> These people have not realized yet, that they are playing with fire! if they try to stop Modi from becoming PM on some stupid pretext, there will be huge outrage!! Aagay peechay ka saara gussa nikal jayega Congress aur uske paltoo kutay Sampath par..




Some congress men in Gujarat confess frankly that it is good for them to be in Opposition. Had modi been in opposition, he will make your life a hell. It is better to be in opposition if Modi is in assembly. Since Modi is moving in parliament, they see a new ray of hope in Gujarat.


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> Modi to camp & campaign in Varanasi from May 5



Good move, Purvanchal needs a last minute Modi blitz.


----------



## Jason bourne

Vikram madam was winning jamnagar LS seat from last 2 election  was strong candidate of congress ....


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> Election is not over till I cast my vote.
> 
> And you are not going anywhere without posting those ultimate blow against Modi that Congress was supposed to release "Just at the right time", election is almost over, when will the "Right time" come? Yep, I am talking about those alleged Modi sex tapes that you were talking about in several threads, where are those now????? Chicken!!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot Our friend has lost his job even before the completion of election, eNREGA is shutting down!!



Good to see you back on the forum...adding fuel to fire. 


Just saw this ,ladies guised as Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> Good to see you back on the forum...adding fuel to fire.
> 
> 
> Just saw this
> 
> View attachment 26565



Is that you in the middle first row?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

DRAY said:


> Don't want to interfere in his personal life, but how could he wooed a fine lady of his daughter's age at 67??? This is outrageous, embarrassing, frustrating, & humiliating for all other aspiring men!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw did anybody told him that extra marital affair with a married women is punishable by up to 7 years of jail term as per our law, her husband just need to lodge a case against Mr. Romeo!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot




Yeh sala diggi be Irshya kavata hai. I am envy of Diggi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

HariPrasad said:


> Yeh sala diggi be Irshya kavata hai. I am envy of Diggi.



45 saal ki buddhi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Is that you in the middle first row?


Nope thats not me. I would never sit in political rallies.
But I heard you'd made an emergency landing in india few days back and I could spot you in that picture, far right, a man with GOLDEN watch and mustache. 


Roybot said:


> 45 saal ki buddhi hai


you're jealous  
Accept it!!!

@DRAY you too. Lolzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> 45 saal ki buddhi hai



Chhiiiiiiiii! Aisa mat booooooooaaaaaaaaal. Look how beautiful she is. Look at the romance an expression on face. It is just like teenagers. 


Are yaar 70 sal ke diggi ke liye to fataka hi hai na. Aaj kal 45 sal to Javan hi hai. All our bollywood stars are 45 to 50 only.


----------



## Imcool

Two time sitting congress MP from Jamnagar (GUJ) accepted his defeat before results are out by 20K votes! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461791210101698560


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> you're jealous
> Accept it!!!
> 
> @DRAY you too. Lolzzz



Yeh....she is too beautiful for diggy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461791210101698560




Two seat party will support another two seat party to form government!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bravo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imcool

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461791210101698560



AAP will loose more votes by this! Their credibility is going further down. I will be surprised if both parties wins 15 seats in LS that'd be great achievement for both!


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Yeh....she is too beautiful for diggy


Certified:
You're not blind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

The golden rule of election 2014 seems to be applying in Bihar. Nitish went against Modi. He will be lucky if his party gets couple of seats in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

ak49 and ishrat ke papa kya jodi hai


----------



## HariPrasad

Roybot said:


> 45 saal ki buddhi hai




Are yaar beauty ko beauty kahene se sharmaa kyun hai. just look at the romantic pose . I can bet that it will remain a premier picture of romance in days to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461792872593756160


----------



## dray

levina said:


> you're jealous
> Accept it!!!
> @DRAY you too. Lolzzz



No, he gave me hope, even I will be in my 70's someday!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

This election has been simply FANTASTIC.

Slowly & steadily, all anti-national elements are in front of everyone.

& also, what many people think actually is not out in open.


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> No, he gave me hope, even I will be in my 70's someday!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DRAY said:


> No, he gave me hope, even I will be in my 70's someday!!!



Zara bhabhi ji se baat to karawao 

70 ka hone se pehle hi tetuaa daba dengi wo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Just read

Modi's next battle plan: BJP may topple govts in Bihar, Jharkhand, Uttarakhand after LS polls - Hindustan Times

So that should be good news for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> जब आपके पास गर्ल फ्रेंड नहीं हो तो दुःख
> होता है,..
> .
> .
> लेकिन जब पता चले की दिगविजय सिंह जैसे
> की पास गर्ल फ्रेंड है तो बहुत ज्यादा दुःख
> होता है।
> 



@Jason bourne Man, who is winning in Kheda? Is Dinsha coming back? Who wins in Navsari and Anand?


----------



## arp2041

DRAY said:


> No, he gave me hope, even I will be in my 70's someday!!!



Bhai mere 70 me BATTING nhi honi hai teresey 



levina said:


> Just read
> 
> Modi's next battle plan: BJP may topple govts in Bihar, Jharkhand, Uttarakhand after LS polls - Hindustan Times
> 
> So that should be good news for BJP.





I already posted this as my views on this thread 

You should start following me from now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

levina said:


> Just read
> 
> Modi's next battle plan: BJP may topple govts in Bihar, Jharkhand, Uttarakhand after LS polls - Hindustan Times
> 
> So that should be good news for BJP.




The Next target should be Himachal pradesh. It is very much necessary to remove corrupt virbhadra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> I already posted this as my views on this thread
> 
> You should start following me from now



I had my doubts before posting it here.
Because most of you guys work for news agncies and post news on this thread at lightening speed. 

And sorry I wont follow a teenager. 



HariPrasad said:


> The Next target should be Himachal pradesh. It is very much necessary to remove corrupt virbhadra.


When will they open an account in kerala??
@SpArK @kurup


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> And sorry I wont follow a teenager.



You are simply JEALOUS of my sharp Brain, capability to predict events in advance, Intelligence, smartness, logical & analytical skills (& some 50+ more positives) .

That's why my Signature is for people like you.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

*નિર્ણય પહેલા જ ભાજપ સામે કોંગ્રેસે સ્વીકારી હારઃ વિક્રમ માડમે કહ્યુ, 'હુ 20,000 મતથી હારીશ'*
May 01, 2014 13:59Rajkot > Jamnagar
*Tags: * • Jamnagar • Congress • BJP • Vikram Madam • Poonam Madam

 







અમદાવાદ, 1 મે

ગુજરાતની લોકસબાની ચૂંટણી હજુ ગઈ કાલે જ પુરૂ થયુ છે અને હજુ નિર્ણયને ગણતરીના જ દિવસો બાકી છે તે પહેલા જામનગરમાંથી કોંગ્રેસના ઉમેદવારે હાર સ્વીકારી લીધી છે. કોંગ્રેસના જામનગરના ઉમેદવાર વિક્રમ માડમે એક મુલાકાત દરમિયાન જણાવ્યુ છે કે તેઓ આ લોકસભાની ચૂંટણીમાં ભાજપ સામે 20,000 મતથી હારશે. વિક્રમ માડમ છેલ્લી બે ટર્મથી કોંગ્રેસમાંથી જતતા આવે છે. છેલ્લા એક દસકાથી જામનગરમાં રાજ કરતા હોવા છતા વિક્રમ માડમે આ વખતે જંગી મતદાનની સામે પરિણામ આવે તે પહેલા જ હાર સ્વીકારી લીધી છે.

કાકા વિક્રમ માડમના આ નિવેદન સામે ભાજપના લોકસભાના ઉમેદવાર પુનમ માડમે જણાવ્યુ છે કે, ભાજપે મારા પર વિશ્વાસ મુક્યો તે માટે હુ તેમની આભારી છુ. વિક્રમ માડમે સ્વીકારેલી હાર વિશે પુનમે કહ્યુ છે કે અમને પહેલેથી જ પરિણામની ખબર છે. ભાજપ દ્વારા છેલ્લા કેટલાક સમયથી જામનગરમાં જે પ્રમાણે કામ કરવામાં આવી રહ્યુ છે તે જોતા આ લોકસભાની ચૂંટણીમાં ભાજપનો વિજય થવો નક્કી જ છે અને મને તેનો ઘણો આનંદ છે. પુનમ માડમ જામનગરના ધારાસભ્ય છે. તેઓ 2012ની વિધાનસભાની ચૂંટણી જીતી ગયા હતા અને તેઓ આ વખતે પ્રથમ વખત લોકસભાની ચૂંટણી લડી રહ્યા છે. 

Share This


----------



## arp2041

5forty3 giving 240 to NDA till now, BJP crossing 200 already!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461791894289137664


kerjri ko dar lag raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

levina said:


> I had my doubts before posting it here.
> Because most of you guys work for news agncies and post news on this thread at lightening speed.
> 
> And sorry I wont follow a teenager.
> 
> 
> When will they open an account in kerala??
> @SpArK @kurup




Had Kerala been in scheduled of voting in May, BJP would have opened an account this time itself. Kerala went to poll before a massive polarization wave hit India. Kerala is a land of most litrate people in India. Had there been a BJP government there, Kerala would have progressed like Gujarat, MP etc. People of country seem to have realized this. BJP just need to build a solid organization in Kerala, Kerala will fall in BJP's basket. Just few years.



Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461791894289137664
> 
> 
> kerjri ko dar lag raha hai




May be just to polarize Hindi heartland voters. My guise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

*Vikram Madam accepts defeat by 30,000 margin before results*
May 01, 2014 DeshGujarat






*Jamnagar,1 May, 2014 *

Sitting Member of parliament(MP) of Congress party from Jamnagar Lok Sabha seat, Vikram Madam has accepted his defeat 15 days before the results.

A day after polling, Vikram Madam in a telephone talk with Gujarati news channel Sandesh News, statement to E TV Gujarati and also in his talk with local reporters from print media said, he will lose the election this time by margin of around 30,000 votes.

Reacting to this, Vikram Madam’s rival candidate BJP’s Poonam Madam said Congress was sure about its defeat even before the elections. It’s good that after polling they have openly accepted the fact.

Poonam Madam is niece of Vikram Madam. She is sitting BJP MLA. In 2012 assembly elections she defeated Vikram Madam sponsored candidate of Congress with comfortable margin.

Vikram Madam had earlies in a public meeting said: Not a single MP of India will take this challenge, but I accept the challenge. The results will be out at around noon. Perhaps if I face defeat, I will not flea. I will come to my home and watch TV. At 5.00 pm I will take bath, leave this white kurta payjama dress, and wear jeans. I will drive my Honda car and come to my office. On one hand while they will hold their victory procession, on other hand I will be alone in my Honda city on roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

^^^^^^Communal Bhateeji ne Secular Chacha ko hara diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Modi has made pappu disappear from media. pappu is no more seen in TV now. Congress people fear loosing vote if Pappu comes for campaign. Kirti Chidambaram did not want to campaign pappu for him. Really Pappu has emerged as laughing stock after his childish remarks on Gujarat model. Pappu khud Gubbara ban ke ud gaya. Pappu is now no more discussed on PDF now.



paranoiarocks said:


> *Vikram Madam accepts defeat by 30,000 margin before results*
> May 01, 2014 DeshGujarat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jamnagar,1 May, 2014 *
> 
> Sitting Member of parliament(MP) of Congress party from Jamnagar Lok Sabha seat, Vikram Madam has accepted his defeat 15 days before the results.
> 
> A day after polling, Vikram Madam in a telephone talk with Gujarati news channel Sandesh News, statement to E TV Gujarati and also in his talk with local reporters from print media said, he will lose the election this time by margin of around 30,000 votes.
> 
> Reacting to this, Vikram Madam’s rival candidate BJP’s Poonam Madam said Congress was sure about its defeat even before the elections. It’s good that after polling they have openly accepted the fact.
> 
> Poonam Madam is niece of Vikram Madam. She is sitting BJP MLA. In 2012 assembly elections she defeated Vikram Madam sponsored candidate of Congress with comfortable margin.
> 
> Vikram Madam had earlies in a public meeting said: Not a single MP of India will take this challenge, but I accept the challenge. The results will be out at around noon. Perhaps if I face defeat, I will not flea. I will come to my home and watch TV. At 5.00 pm I will take bath, leave this white kurta payjama dress, and wear jeans. I will drive my Honda car and come to my office. On one hand while they will hold their victory procession, on other hand I will be alone in my Honda city on roads.




30000 is too low. Vikram bhai 1 lakh vote se harenge.



arp2041 said:


> 5forty3 giving 240 to NDA till now, BJP crossing 200 already!!!




Hey man . pl post details.


----------



## Imcool

HariPrasad said:


> Modi has made pappu disappear from media. pappu is no more seen in TV now. Congress people fear loosing vote if Pappu comes for campaign. Kirti Chidambaram did not want to campaign pappu for him. Really Pappu has emerged as laughing stock after his childish remarks on Gujarat model. Pappu khud Gubbara ban ke ud gaya. Pappu is now no more discussed on PDF now.



If you ever noticed person who talks against "Gujarat Model" disappears after sometime! Once upon a time there was a guy named "Arvind Kejriwal" He raised and people hoped! As long as he was talking about Modi maybe no problem but as soon as he went after "Gujarat Model" he disappeared forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> 5forty3 giving 240 to NDA till now, BJP crossing 200 already!!!



Da fuq? This is insane, I hope hamare saath 16th May ko KLPD na ho jaye


----------



## paranoiarocks

arp2041 said:


> 5forty3 giving 240 to NDA till now, BJP crossing 200 already!!!


He didnt gave seat numbers for 30 April ,so thats not true


----------



## HariPrasad

Imcool said:


> If you ever noticed person who talks against "Gujarat Model" disappears after sometime! Once upon a time there was a guy named "Arvind Kejriwal" He raised and people hoped! As long as he was talking about Modi maybe no problem but as soon as he went after "Gujarat Model" he disappeared forever!




Yes, Opinion poll had started giving 15 to 25 seats to keju. keju overtook Pappu in his popularity. Everything was going fine but as soon as keju went against Modi, his bad days started and keju disappear from TV within a week. Vo interview fix karate hue bhi pakada gaya.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461804512227774464

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SRP

Time to go to jail ullu


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461805374455050240


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461807881919004672
diggy fir bola

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@HariPrasad don't have account on 543.................. @jbond1 PLSSSS...................


----------



## HariPrasad

Diggy jokes

So Shaadi.com - The No.1 Site for Matrimony, Matrimonials, Shadi and Marriage must hires digvijay singh as it's brand ambassador!

.actually Digvijay Singh is motivation for old age ppl....that u can also have 2nd inning

4.Digvijay Singh has Girl friend & Amrita Rai has Uncle friend

5.Whn i saw hr pic,thought she mightb DigVijaySingh's daughtr. Proud congressi keep it up,67yrs ke Budhape me Yuva Josh

6.Kattar Soch nahi ... Yuva Josh DigVijaySingh This is known as our Woman Empowerment !!!

7.Digvijay : Where have you been all my life? Amrita : Well I wasn't born for half of it!

8.Irrespective of election results, Digvijaya Singh will be giving party to Congressmen.

9.The Congressmen must get more than 300 seats…in the marriage hall where Digvijaya will marry.


Ye Diggy Kab ka Modi ke Pichhe pada tha Jashoda ben ka Nam leke. 

Sale Kuchh Jashoda ben se sikh. 15 sal ki thi tabse apne Husband se Alag hai fir bhi lafara ya dusari shadi to chhod, Aaj apne pati ki jit ke liye Chappal pahen na, Bhat (Rise) khana tak chhod diya hai. Pandeet se Muhurt Nikalva ke Vijay Muhurt mai Voting ki. Aur ye diggy Apni beti se choti Umra ki ladki se extra marital afairs rakhta hai Aur dusro ko charecter ke paath sikhata hai. Shame on Diggy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

desert warrior said:


> Time to go to jail ullu
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461805374455050240



Doesnt he looks RATTLED ? Abusing modi everytime,does this guy showing Body language of winner ?


----------



## HariPrasad

paranoiarocks said:


> Time to go to jail ullu
> Narendra Modi should be sent to Pakistan :Lalu Prasad Yadav
> — ANI (@ANI_news) May 1, 2014




Since Lalu is secular unlike Giriraj sig, there is no ofense. EC should not take any action. Mamta told modi a shaitan, Her party man told modi a Butcher, Mamta once again told that Country will be ruined if Modi comes to power, Country will be ruined. All this will not affect the election out come but showing lotus will. Jai ho Election Commission ki.


----------



## Dem!god

DRAY said:


> Don't want to interfere in his personal life, but how could he wooed a fine lady of his daughter's age at 67??? This is outrageous, embarrassing, frustrating, & humiliating for all other aspiring men!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw did anybody told him that extra marital affair with a married women is punishable by up to 7 years of jail term as per our law, her husband just need to lodge a case against Mr. Romeo!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot


ab conngress ka to itihas hi aisa hai......
humare chacha nehru....ke love story ke baare me to aap ne jarur suna haoga.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

BJP winning Howrah


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461819680814931968

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anonymus

लगता है बिहार में यादव बी.जे.पि. को डोबू देंगे.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> @Jason bourne Man, who is winning in Kheda? Is Dinsha coming back? Who wins in Navsari and Anand?



No dinsha won by just 800 or so vote in last election so this time other then banaskatha I doubt congress will win any seat but will post gujrat predictions in the evening ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

HariPrasad said:


> Yes, Opinion poll had started giving 15 to 25 seats to keju. keju overtook Pappu in his popularity. Everything was going fine but as soon as keju went against Modi, his bad days started and keju disappear from TV within a week. Vo interview fix karate hue bhi pakada gaya.



I won't be surprised if AAP wins more seats than congress! Congress might end up in similar situation like they did in Delhi assembly elections!



Jason bourne said:


> No dinsha won by just 800 or so vote in last election so this time other then banaskatha I doubt congress will win any seat but will post gujrat predictions in the evening ..



Last time there was some EVM technical glitches reported in Kheda district! That maybe the reason he won just by 850 around votes.. Congress are at their best again rigging EVM machines.


----------



## Tridibans

Imcool said:


> I won't be surprised if AAP wins more seats than congress! Congress might end up in similar situation like they did in Delhi assembly elections!
> 
> 
> 
> Last time there was some EVM technical glitches reported in Kheda district! That maybe the reason he won just by 850 around votes.. Congress are at their best again rigging EVM machines.



Not possible bro, Congress is an all India party and even with dismal performance, they are bound to scrape through to atleast 55-60 seats. Best case senario for the nation is if Congress is reduced to 50-55 seats. In the coming days, with a lack of leadership/ infighting and Modi wave, it will cease to exist in many states (Haryana, UK, UP, Bihar, Jharkhand, MP, etc.)

Congress won't even cross 2 digits in any state (except perhaps Karnataka).

AAP has no chance even to cross 2-3 seats. India is not Delhi. Even Delhites who blindly voted for Kejri have realised their mistakes and I won't be surprised if they draw blank in Delhi itself. They can cause an upset or two in Punjab and that is all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

If this chap gets elected despite this comedy circus and immatured kind of speeches, then hats off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

I am Rajiv Gandhi's daughter: Priyanka Gandhi's curt reply to Narendra Modi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Such Arrogance!! How come a Chaiwala referred her to be like his daughter?

Anyways, let her family be in Tihar then she will be the one to remind Modi that she is like his daughter!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> I am Rajiv Gandhi's daughter: Priyanka Gandhi's curt reply to Narendra Modi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Such Arrogance!! How come a Chaiwala referred her to be like his daughter?
> 
> Anyways, let her family be in Tihar then she will be the one to remind Modi that she is like his daughter!!



She actually would have received some good will if she would have accepted the niceties from Modi but Nooooooo.... How dare a chai wala say something like that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461827884525420544
Funny how they don;t make a big fuss about this in Media


----------



## nair

I get a feeling Rahul will be under tremendous pressure if the election results are going to be as predicted in the surveys.... The pressure will be from with in the party..... Priyanka may take over...


----------



## jha

Very interesting...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461822777779965952
Looks like Congress scored a huge self goal..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> I get a feeling Rahul will be under tremendous pressure if the election results are going to be as predicted in the surveys.... The pressure will be from with in the party..... Priyanka may take over...



Not may, priyanka WiLL take over ... Rahul does not even have the ability to even sell tea in a railway station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Turnout figures for the previous phase ???


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Not may, priyanka WiLL take over ... Rahul does not even have the ability to even sell tea in a railway station



Sonia is one of the most cunning politicians in India... I dono why she taken such a decision....


----------



## jha

nair said:


> I get a feeling Rahul will be under tremendous pressure if the election results are going to be as predicted in the surveys.... The pressure will be from with in the party..... Priyanka may take over...



The real question is... Is she any better..? What if she is as dumb as Rahul..? Or, even more dumb ( if thats possible )..? 
Why else would Sonia restrict her to family bastions knowing fully well that she has got the looks..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GlowingRedStar

nair said:


> Sonia is one of the most cunning politicians in India... I dono why she taken such a decision....



Yes. She is Machiavelli reborn. Its a shame she did not finish high school else she would have been CEO of Pepsico or Walmart.



jha said:


> The real question is... Is she any better..? What if she is as dumb as Rahul..? Or, even more dumb ( if thats possible )..?
> Why else would Sonia restrict her to family bastions knowing fully well that she has got the looks..?



Have you seen the Godfather ? italians always give the family business to their sons to run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

And the great civil war in JDU starts.. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461843436698484736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Sonia is one of the most cunning politicians in India... I dono why she taken such a decision....



Infact there was an article somewhere i think by the person analyzing 5forty3 that she is actually not that clever . If you notice Congress has constantly lost its support base for last 20 years . Its been on a constant decline ...


----------



## Proud Hindu

*Mukhtar Ansari got Ten days parole for Campaigning *






*Alka Rai, wife of slain BJP MLA, slams Cong candidate*

Alka Rai, wife of slain BJP MLA, slams Cong candidate - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> Turnout figures for the previous phase ???



Voting began on a peaceful note for phase 7 of Lok Sabha elections. Several heavyweights, including L K Advani, Narendra Modi and Sonia Gandhi are in the fray. Here are the highlights:

*7.20 pm*: West Bengal records highest voter turnout for 9 seats with 81.35 per cent. Deputy EC Vinod Zutshi says the polling percentage in Bengal is expected to be 83 per cent.

*7.18 pm:* Voter turnout in Dadra and Nagar Haveli is 85 pc and 76 pc in Daman Diu: EC

*7.16 pm: *73 per cent turnout for 13 Lok Sabha seats in Punjab, 60 per cent in seven seats in Bihar: EC

*7.15 pm:* Voter turnout in Andhra Pradesh was 70% as against 67.71% in 2009: Vinod Zutshi, Deputy EC

*7.12 pm: *Gujarat records 62 per cent voter tunrout for all 26 Lok Sabha seats.

*7.10 pm: *Uttar Pradesh sees 57.10 per cent polling for 14 seats while Jammu and Kashmir recorded 25.62 per cent polling: Vinod Zutshi, Deputy EC
Elections 2014 Phase 7 round up: Bengal records 81 pc voter turnout; 73 pc polling in Punjab | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Very interesting...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461822777779965952
> Looks like Congress scored a huge self goal..


Who is Krishnand Rai? And will his support make a difference?


----------



## Proud Hindu

Roybot said:


> Its parole bro, don't mind me correcting you.



thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

@Jason bourne - I am surprised looking at voter turnout in Gujarat. It is only 62℅..That does not sound right to me. I thought Gujaratis will break all the records.



onu1886 said:


> Who is Krishnand Rai? And will his support make a difference?


Ajay Rai's brother who was murdered by Mukhtar Ansari.. Sympathy votes among bhumihars will go to Modi now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> @Jason bourne - I am surprised looking at voter turnout in Gujarat. It is only 62℅..That does not sound right to me. I thought Gujaratis will break all the records.
> ..



it was 46% last time.. so there is good improvement .


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Who is Krishnand Rai? And will his support make a difference?



He was Ajay Rai's elder brother. Mukhtar Ansari got him killed in 90's. Thats why he is in jail.

Now split in Bhumihar votes is certain as His wife will be campaigning for Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

onu1886 said:


> Who is Krishnand Rai? And will his support make a difference?



Ajay Rai's brother, ex BJP MLA, was killed by Mukhtar Ansari. Will make a huge difference.



jha said:


> He was Ajay Rai's elder brother. Mukhtar Ansari got him killed in 90's. Thats why he is in jail.
> 
> Now split in Bhumihar votes is certain as His wife will be campaigning for Modi.



Bhumihars were not going to vote for him anyways, except for the ones from his own vidhan sabha area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm asking a more fundamental question- BJP is not fielding candidates to start with in TN. Then how come an increase for 'BJP'. If it's alliance- then the small timers getting 30% share--- yeah right!


Do you know one thing. Lot of youth in TN is preferring BJP time.

Let me tell you my experience. Myself and my extended family voted in bulk to BJP for the first time ever. We used to vote only for the Dravidian parties but had to make some important choices due to religious and political reasons.

Not only this. As far as I know, in almost all the Whitecollar offices there is a trend favouring towards BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Digvijay’s internal affair:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

jbond197 said:


> @Jason bourne - I am surprised looking at voter turnout in Gujarat. It is only 62℅..That does not sound right to me. I thought Gujaratis will break all the records.
> 
> 
> Ajay Rai's brother who was murdered by Mukhtar Ansari.. Sympathy votes among bhumihars will go to Modi now..




Its was just 48% last time big improvment ; )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> Modi victory will see ideology of hate penetrate into govt machinery: Nandita Das - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> Another Bengali trying hard to save sickularism..


.

So much Desperation from the Sickulars , the more the desperation the happier i get


----------



## onu1886

jbond197 said:


> Modi victory will see ideology of hate penetrate into govt machinery: Nandita Das - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> Another Bengali trying hard to save sickularism..
> 
> And these sickulars happily votes for commies and Didi, knowing very well how dense is the color of blood on their hands!!


She's an oriya not a bong.


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461868334972039168


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> The real question is... Is she any better..? What if she is as dumb as Rahul..? Or, even more dumb ( if thats possible )..?
> Why else would Sonia restrict her to family bastions knowing fully well that she has got the looks..?


Looks like here is the real reason she was'nt the 'Chosen' one. I don't understand how or why she got insulted by Modi saying that she is like his daughter . She really is beyond dumb if she thinks that he is questioning her parentage and mom's character. Modi has stirred a hornet's nest!!

Priyanka hits out at Modi, says don't appreciate his 'daughter' remark - IBNLive
*Amethi:* Hitting out at Bharatiya Janata Party Prime Ministerial nominee Narendra Modi for his 'daughter' remark, Priyanka Gandhi said that she did not appreciate such remarks for his father. "My father died for this country more than 20 years ago. I loved him more than anyone in the world. I really don't appreciate this. Enough is enough," a visibly angry Priyanka said.


----------



## SRP

onu1886 said:


> She's an oriya not a bong.



She left odisha a long ago


----------



## GlowingRedStar

Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## Prometheus

kbd-raaf said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461360394401886209
> Sigh, as @Prometheus and co predicted.




AAP crossing 20% in Punjab ???...........wow ....if he is correct....AAP might even win two seats in Punjab ( One will be Sangrur ofcourse )

hopefully Akalis will stop there gunda raj now



CorporateAffairs said:


> Modi's Mom travelling in Autorickshaw to vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJP will kick Akalis once results are out.
> 
> These MF*** are taking BJP down along with them!!!



without Akalis ....BJP can hardly win a assembly seat ....let alone Lok sabha seat..........telling u from family experience..



arp2041 said:


> @Prometheus maaf kar dey bhai..........saw AJ's Aap ki Adalat show........a girl was literally crying while asking a question to AJ in Amritsar over Drug issue.
> 
> BJP/Modi has to take the call now, Kick out the SADists from NDA.
> 
> But you do understand that it isn't BJP but Akalis who are involved in wrongdoings.




no need brother...........u didnt knew condition of Punjab ..........hopefully u understand now what kind of hell we are living in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461872498171076608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

DRAY said:


> Election is not over till I cast my vote.
> 
> And you are not going anywhere without posting those ultimate blow against Modi that Congress was supposed to release "Just at the right time", election is almost over, when will the "Right time" come? Yep, I am talking about those alleged Modi sex tapes that you were talking about in several threads, where are those now????? Chicken!!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot Our friend has lost his job even before the completion of election, eNREGA is shutting down!!


They sensed defeat already Congress LS Minister Vikram Madam in jamnagar,Gujarat concedes Defeat to Poonam madam by 20000 votes even before election resuslts are out.So you see panic and unemployment in e-NREGA workers all around. 



DRAY said:


> Don't want to interfere in his personal life, but how could he wooed a fine lady of his daughter's age at 67??? This is outrageous, embarrassing, frustrating, & humiliating for all other aspiring men!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw did anybody told him that extra marital affair with a married women is punishable by up to 7 years of jail term as per our law, her husband just need to lodge a case against Mr. Romeo!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Dem!god @chak de INDIA @Indischer @JanjaWeed @Android @wolfschanzze @Roybot


Paisa, aur Power bolta hai Bhai. 



anonymus said:


> More than his tharak, i doubt sanity of this woman. While she may not be a scorcher , Digvijay is old,ugly, a motormouth and above all; he is not an alpha.


Didnt you notice he uses his mouth more often in public and private life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

takle budhe ke pass bhi girl friend hai .................haad ho gayi bai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

Roybot said:


> Future foreign minister??


Because they want to be in good books of BJP, now since we are getting iran pipeline and the proposed 30 billion Russia Indian pipeline,they fear their wealth will go down as usa is shfting to shale gas,Usa even building warships which can use seawater as fuel,Our Thorium reactor will be put into top gear with BJP under APJ kalam & others supervision.Their profits will go down. Like swami said once oil is over they will go back to their camels and tents


----------



## Proud Hindu

ab ak49 kab rakh rahe hai gf ?


----------



## paranoiarocks

Prometheus said:


> AAP crossing 20% in Punjab ???...........wow ....if he is correct....AAP might even win two seats in Punjab ( One will be Sangrur ofcourse )


This was his exit poll,good score by aap but end up helping SAD BJP ,like CSDS predicted







Prometheus said:


> no need brother...........u didnt knew condition of Punjab ..........hopefully u understand now what kind of hell we are living in


One of the best columns on Punjabs Mess 

*There’s an aeroplane on my roof*


> The rest of the country has moved on but Punjab has become a prisoner of its boisterous old stereotype.
> 
> 
> _The rest of the country has moved on but Punjab has become a prisoner of its boisterous old stereotype. It has forgotten its entrepreneurial energy, its competitive spirit and slipped into a complacent, decadent trance of perpetual balle-balle._
> 
> It can break your heart to tell the story of the terminal decline of a state you so love, where you grew up and then cut your teeth as a reporter. But you also can’t overlook the dire writings on the wall as Punjab approaches the polling date for its 13 Lok Sabha seats. Particularly if you can read the two languages, Punjabi and English, as written here. Punjabi, because what should be India’s most globalised state is actually trapped in the politics of localitis. If you’re blindfolded and left in a street here, you might find it impossible to say where you were, unless you were able to read Punjabi (in its Gurmukhi script). The Punjabification of the state’s walls, signboards, milestones, is now total. But you might still have a chance if you spotted something written in English, even if it is the name of a restaurant, bar or banquet hall.
> 
> You will take a minute figuring out what the “burgars” and “nudles” painted on so many fast-food shops mean, or why Lily is always spelt “Lilly”, whether it be the name of a restaurant in Phagwara or a beauty parlour in Bathinda. Or what a prominent, old and serious bookshop in Bathinda, such a famed centre of “learning”, means when its signboard lists “fictions” and children’s books along with military history as its most important offering. If you haven’t figured out already that this, indeed, is Singh’s English and you must be in Punjab (disclosure: I passed my class VI in Bathinda’s Mahavir Sanatan Dharam Public School in 1966 and, to that extent, my formal education too was “via Bathinda”, literally, if not metaphorically), look for other pointers. Which other state would offer you a highway restaurant called Burger Girl? That in a state which snaps viciously at its neighbour Haryana’s heels for the worst female/male ratio (Punjab’s 895 to Haryana’s 879 in the 2011 Census).
> 
> There are three ways to understand the gradient and pace of Punjab’s slide. One, just the plain figures and statistics. You ask any Indian to name the richest state in the country. Chances are that the answer will be Punjab. Which was true for decades. But now it is the fifth, after Haryana, Maharashtra and, of course, mini-states like Goa and Delhi. Its school dropout rate is among the highest in the country. For two decades now, its economic growth rate has trailed the national average (1994-2002, 4.32 per cent compared to the national 6.16, 6.61 versus 7.95 in 2002-11). A Washington-based Cato Institute study by Swaminathan Anklesaria Aiyar finds even a decline in the state’s economic freedom index.
> 
> 
> to help us personalise your reading experience.
> Between 2005 and 2011, it slipped from sixth in the national rankings to 12th. A Pratham study showed that in 2007, nearly half of all class III children in Punjab could not read class I texts, and half of all class V students could not solve a three digit by one division problem. According to the state government’s own Economic Survey, medical services are actually declining in terms of hospital beds per thousand population. That also explains the current rage of anti-incumbency against the Akali-BJP government. Punjab’s traditional industries, textiles, foundries, are all dying.
> 
> In the course of a 35-minute helicopter ride from Ludhiana to Bathinda, Sukhbir Singh Badal pointed out how you cannot find even a foot of land that is either not cultivated (at the moment, actually, gleaming like bronzed, 14-karat gold with ripe wheat), or inhabited. There is no land left in Punjab to employ more people but through the entire wide landscape, in what is traditionally India’s most fertile and prosperous region, the Doaba (between rivers Sutlej and Beas), you do not spot any industry either. And agriculture can’t grow much more unless the farmer is persuaded to toss out his entrepreneurial laziness and move out of the self-destructive wheat/ paddy cycle. Even there, it is a matter of a harvest or two before Madhya Pradesh starts procuring more wheat than Punjab, having already left Haryana behind. This is just when the state should have been reaping a well-deserved peace dividend after a bloody decade stolen by terror.
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS not my case that there has been no peace dividend for Punjab. Having lived through that decade of mayhem, the Blue Star and Black Thunder weeks in Amritsar, the humiliation of proving your identity to “sentries” at militant “checkposts” on Tarn Taran roads at night and once being the only passenger in the so-called Flying Mail to Delhi, which ran at 15 km an hour because of the fear of bombs, I can see a turnaround as dramatic as only something purely Punjabi can be. But a closer look, particularly if you can read writings on the wall between the lines, in Gurmukhi and Singh’s English, and you’d know that Punjab isn’t a state in a virtuous boom. It has lapsed, instead, into a self-destructive chill.
> 
> So what’s wrong with being chilled? The challenge lies in translating the meaning of chill into Punjabi, or rather the Punjabi state of mind. It is not a state of cool, but some kind of frenzy. Yet, it is lazy, even somnolent and sterile, rather than the usual hyper-energetic and virile Punjabi stereotype. It is a tired, once-wealthy state, living off its past riches, reputation and residual hormones. Today, it boasts among the largest percentage of drug addicts in the country. You know his political motives but the Congress party’s Ludhiana candidate, Ravneet Singh Bittu (anybody who matters in Punjab has a nickname now, Satinder Singh Satta, Balbir Singh Bittu, Bunty Romana, Satnam Singh ji Shunty and so on), has a point when he tells you that only two businesses open early in the morning in Punjab: liquor and drugs. Scrawny, hollow-eyed customers are already lined up.
> 
> But there is a sense of chill alright. If liberal sociologists around the world fret over the threat of a rising, Westernised monoculture, in India it could be a Punjabified one. Weddings, rituals, celebrations, music, food and dressing around the country are acquiring a baroque Punjabi flavour. And Punjabis are celebrating because they think they have arrived. After a long gap, there is a revival of the Punjabi film industry. And here are some recent hits: Jatt & Juliet, Carry On Jatta and, right at this moment, competing with election graffiti is Jatt James Bond.
> 
> Each one is a celebration of Punjabi male invincibility, usually featuring a pind (village) bumpkin with a heart of gold and an NRI beauty who ends up inevitably and gratefully in her rightful place: the Jatt hero’s lap. How do I describe this chill? My favourite hoarding is found on an Amritsar crossroad, offering an all-you-can-eat kitty party lunch for Rs 750 per head. It shows six beautifully turned out Punjabi women, shades on their blow-dried heads at a kitty, of course — but each talking on her mobile phone.
> 
> While the rest of the country has moved on, Punjab has become a prisoner of its boisterous old stereotype but has, meanwhile, forgotten its entrepreneurial energy, its competitive spirit. Its young are dropping out of school and hitting drugs or liquor or making a desperate dash for the West, not for tech, banking, management or medical pursuits, as their countrymen elsewhere do, but mostly for suboptimal jobs like driving trucks and taxis or chopping onions in the backrooms of desi restaurants. Bhagwant Mann, Punjab’s comedy star and the AAP candidate from Sangrur (more about him in a bit), says, in his own devastating deadpan style, “In Amreeka and Kanada, sir, they are grateful to us Punjabis. It is because of us that they have the best qualified taxi drivers in the world, MBBS, masters, PhD.
> 
> So the goras say, balle-balle. Why did you send us back if all of you wanted to come here? And why did that silly Bhagat Singh have to die at just 23?” Punjab today has declined so badly, he says, that “we cannot even look our martyrs’ statues in the eye.” Punjab lost its national stature in all sports long ago. Much smaller Haryana, which used to be the most backward part of old Punjab, now wins more than half of all Indian medals in global competitions. Punjab almost never registers its presence. It once dominated the armed forces. Today, most recruitment rallies go back with vacancies, the young either disinclined or simply physically inadequate. Would you believe that?
> 
> One of India’s and the world’s greatest living sporting idols is Balbir Singh. He is a triple Olympic gold medallist in hockey, was coach and manager of the last Indian team to win the World Cup (Kuala Lumpur, 1975) and has been listed by the IOC among the 16 greatest Olympic icons ever, alongside the likes of Jesse Owens and Carl Lewis. At 89, his passion for sport, for the flag and for winning is the way it should always be for a Punjabi, particularly an ageless Jat. But ask him about Punjab’s fall in sports and his eyes mist over: “Sab khatam kar diya ji drugs ney. Ab yeh woh Punjab ka youth nahin hai. Woh toh khokhla ho gaya.”
> 
> That is why it is tough to find a contemporary synonym for chill in Punjabi. Because it is a new, very un-Punjabi state of complacent, lazy, decadent trance of perpetual balle-balle. Now you can try translating it back into English.
> 
> To understand this better, drive on the GT Road generally southeast from Amritsar, past the richest districts of Punjab, Phagwara, Jalandhar and Ludhiana, and keep your eyes on the walls. The factories are dying, mostly empty shells now, a bit like what you see as you drive out of Kolkata along the Hooghly. As you approach Ludhiana, you also see to your right something you are unlikely to see in a boom state, not even, in fact, in Raipur or Ranchi: emptied, bankrupted shopping malls and many others abandoned half-built. But you also see many gleaming new constructions, some looking like fortresses, Indian or Moroccan, some like European mansions, all with fancy names and a common purpose: partying, mostly at weddings.
> 
> This is a cut above your usual banquet hall. In Punjab, these are called, simply, palaces: My wedding is in the seventh palace on the highway to the right, the one that looks like a Swiss chalet, is a likely set of directions. Of course, you may also find one called Jurassik (sic) Park, which promises a wonderful wedding in one of its Jurassik rooms. Just why anybody would wish to get married inside one of those, you do not ask a Punjabi in the chilled 2014. You also see growing new Punjabi aesthetics on display along with their remitted or inherited riches, what you’d aptly call water-tank art. In Punjab, particularly in its NRI zones, you are nobody if the water tank on top of your house is not shaped like something impressive: a football, a giant hawk, an airplane, sometimes an airplane with a propellor in front and one on top so I presume it can fly like a chopper too, why take chances. It also gets more creative than that. At Khanauri Mandi in Sangrur constituency, you’d find a replica of Parliament. And if that pronounces the Punjabis’ commitment to democracy, come to Phagwara to see a tank shaped like, what else, but a tank, a battle tank. This for the Punjabi love of the military.
> 
> But you also see a familiar logo: Lovely Professional University, very widely advertised and sometimes derided — unfairly as we’d soon discover — as a teaching shop run by halwais, since the founder family, the Mittals, made their fame and brand name running their enormously successful Lovely Sweets. I would suggest a proper walk around its 600-acre campus, probably one of the finest built in the country. It is India’s largest, with approximately 28,000 on-campus students in all disciplines. “Everything else but medicine,” as Chancellor Ashok Mittal says. It has probably the largest hostel population for a university in Asia, with about 16,000 boys and girls. It has students from over 26 countries, including from Britain, Thailand, Malaysia, all of Africa and even 16 Chinese. Afghanistan has sent 165 of its brightest, president’s scholarship holders.
> 
> No surprise that the campus has a street named after Hamid Karzai, who graced its convocation with Pranab Mukherjee last year. There are enormous playgrounds, an underpass and a small flyover, an “en suite” shopping mall where outsiders are not allowed, 40-plus ATMs from eight banks, a post office, and offers ACs in its hostels on extra payment. The campus is fully wifi. This was still a work in progress when I visited BITS, Pilani, to speak there a few months back.
> 
> I cannot vouch for its academic quality after a short visit, but the vice chancellor, Professor Rameshwar Kanwar, is a re-import from Iowa State University, where he was a renowned professor of hydrology. What I can vouch for, instead, are two things: One, that it gives you the feel of a wonderfully modern, well endowed, world-class campus and two, you can see students from every state of India — 4,000 from Andhra/ Telangana — and so many countries worldwide. But how come you do not see as many Punjabis as you would expect?
> 
> Mittal says their percentage is just around 30, because that is about the number that passes LPU’s tough entrance tests. Of course, he adds, they also weigh in for diversity. But the fact, the cruel fact, is that the education system in Punjab today does not produce too many kids good enough to dominate even its own LPU (as the university now prefers to be known). Other national institutions, the IIT in Ropar, the ISB in Mohali, hardly have any local students. It is a painful truth, but you have to state it. The young Punjabi today is not competitive.
> 
> BUT why confine yourself to boring academia and scholarship? Or sports. Today’s young Punjabi, whether half-educated or well qualified, is brilliantly competitive at one thing: escaping overseas. Disappearing to someplace in the West seems so much the dream of the young Punjabi now that even gods have been dragged into the consular business. Look left, and about 5 km short of LPU, you can’t miss the entrance gate to a village called Talhan. It has a concrete “British Airways” jet sitting atop it.
> 
> A fitting sign that the village is famous for its Hawai Jahaz Waala gurdwara. This, in fact, is the ancient Gurdwara Talhan Sahib, but somehow a legend has grown around it. That if you present a toy airplane model here, your wish for a foreign visa will be granted. Every day, the gurdwara collects scores of these. Shops around it sell these models in every known airline’s livery. Of the two found in the gurdwara last week, one had Malaysian Airways colours. Hoardings at the entrance and along the route sell dreams of visas and migration to America, the UK, Australia, Canada, New Zealand. While many offer to help you pass the IELTS, as the examination for basic English language knowledge is called, my favourite is the one that promises to take you overseas without passing the IELTS:
> 
> “Doesn’t matter even if you were educated in Punjabi medium.” I don’t know if any of these agents has a deal with god, but you’d wonder why the UK, US, Canadian, Australian and other embassies haven’t set up their extension visa counters here. Young Punjabis today do not want to study, do not want to compete or ride the wave of reform and growth in India. They want to escape and run low-level services overseas or fill up European jails as illegals. This is brawn drain of sorts, modern Punjab’s answer to brain drain. The most flourishing business in Punjab, besides narcotics, is illegal immigration or what is called, for some reason, kabootarbaazi, as if all young Punjabis now are pigeons wanting to fly the coop. This is so infra dig for a people who so admire the hawk and follow Guru Gobind Singh’s credo of being like a hawk fighting the sparrows, one better than sawa-lakh (1,25,000) of those.
> 
> Along with drugs, liquor, corruption and high-handedness, this phenomenon is also playing in this election campaign and fuelling an anti-incumbency that, combined with Sonia Gandhi’s inspired action in forcing her topmost leaders into the fight, has made Punjab one of the most closely contested states in India. And nobody is making better use of this new space than the AAP which, in turn, has chosen some candidates brilliantly, either from popular culture or widely respected doctors and activists. How many seats they will win, you ask the psephologists: Yogendra Yadav, Dorab Sopariwala, Prannoy Roy. But I can tell you they will poll a lot more votes than most opinion polls give them so far.
> 
> THE most entertaining and politically astute candidate in this campaign is comedian Bhagwant Mann in Sangrur, and many now say he is the frontrunner in what once used to be a communist fortress. He is not a mere clown. Just like Lalu Prasad, he has the ability to load the funniest of his lines with pure politics. “The mightiest fall,” he says. “Lalu used to say, jab tak samose mein aaloo, tab tak Bihar mein Lalu… samose mein toh abhi bhi aaloo hai, lekin Bihar mein Lalu kahan?” In this election, he says, you have a choice of one of three pens to write your fortune with: one, of the Akalis and BJP, is filled with the ink of smack and liquor, the second, of the Congress, with corruption and the blood of 1984 victims, and the third, made in Arvind Kejriwal’s factory, with pure, clean honesty, so check it out.
> 
> He devastates the Akalis and their populism. “Don’t say the Akalis have done nothing. They have laid so many foundation stones. Again, don’t say these are useless. Ask ‘awara jhottas (useless male buffaloes)’. If the foundation stones were not there, what would they scratch their butts with? So, your government has even launched a yojana for ‘jhottas’, and soon these buffaloes will come with Badal’s photo painted on their backsides, like everything else that they give you free.”
> 
> This is the boldest and most inspirational attack on freebie culture I have heard in a long time. “Now, I believe they are promising you free utensils. Be careful, ladies, now your ‘patilas (pans)’ will come painted with Badal saab’s picture. So, you will have to cook in the kitchen in your ghunghat. And the ‘dolu (bucket)’ will have Kaka Sukhbir, the ‘gadvi (lota)’ Nanhi Chhan (mocking Harsimrat Badal for her very active NGO for the girl child by that name), and on the chamchas?” The crowd has the cue by now. The cry goes up: “Majithia.” He is Sukhbir’s brother-in-law and, in Amritsar, Arun Jaitley’s fate rests in his hands.
> 
> Mann even attacks the current madness for emigration. And then, the final turn of the knife at village Kakra, incidentally the birthplace of Diwan Todar Mal, one of Akbar’s navratnas who gave India its land-revenue system: “Today, my friends, we Punjabis can’t even look our martyrs’ statues in the eye. We are so ashamed.”
> 
> As I hop off his truck and turn into the mandi town of Bhawanigarh, two different signboards catch my eye: a “Fun and Chill” beauty parlour, and a “Chill” shop where Katrina Kaif sells you her favourite beverages. And the penny drops. Today’s Punjab is best and most cruelly characterised in poet-actor-musician Piyush Mishra’s outrageously brilliant spoof on famous martyr and Bhagat Singh’s inspiration, Ram Prasad Bismil’s “Sarfaroshi ki Tamanna” from Anurag Kashyap’s Gulaal: O re Bismil kaash aate, aaj tum Hindostaan, dekhte key mulk saara kya tashan kya chill mein hai… aaj ka launda yeh kehta, hum toh Bismil thak gaye…” and so on. Mann is only substituting Bismil with one of his followers, Bhagat Singh, and Hindostaan with today’s Punjab in its own chill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> This was his exit poll,good score by aap but end up helping SAD BJP ,like CSDS predicted


I'm starting to think if AAP is a set up by BJP to eat into Congress's vote bank!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm starting to think if AAP is a set up by BJP to eat into Congress's vote bank!


Although useless for nation but helped nation by helping BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm starting to think if AAP is a set up by BJP to eat into Congress's vote bank!


I always knew you as a good conspiracy theorist!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> I always knew you as a good conspiracy theorist!!


Atleast they are pleasing hardcore congressis by having a constant pop at Modi... & hence congress voters are in a dilemma of choosing best Modi baiter!


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm starting to think if AAP is a set up by BJP to eat into Congress's vote bank!



Yaar.......mere honey waley bacho ki kasam.....me bhi yahi soch rha tha!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP could loose anand seat in gujrat . Bardoli,sabarkatha,valsad congress is strong may win one from these three seat ...on remainig seat bjp is sweeping ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> Although useless for nation but helped nation by helping BJP.


Anything for a good cause! As the tesco slogan goes... every little helps!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

This man is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G..............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461888876693311488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

Modi's inteview was 55 Minutes DD cut short it to 30

Here are some not shown things

*Modi on AHMAD PATEL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461895838269046784
*Modi on Mia Musharaff*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461895254749114369


----------



## Star Wars

I Am very uneasy about this 1 week Gap each between the next two election phases ..
With EC chief Sampath being so partial against Modi ...


----------



## arp2041

@jha ndtv giving more voteshare to RJD+ in Bihar in coming election seats............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461901979371847680
Whats your analysis mate? how much minimum nos. u give to NDA in Bihar?


----------



## paranoiarocks

arp2041 said:


> @jha
> 
> Whats your analysis mate? how much minimum nos. u give to NDA in Bihar?


it could be a bad region for BJP,thats why they are doing it now to slow campaign in other areas,very shrewd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

paranoiarocks said:


> it could be a bad region for BJP,thats why they are doing it now to slow campaign in other areas,very shrewd



Means? NDA wasn't strong in these seats anyways?


----------



## paranoiarocks

I dont know,But many pollsters when giving 23-29 with 40% were saying BJP vote is not everywhere constant .



arp2041 said:


> Means? NDA wasn't strong in these seats anyways?


----------



## jbond197

Cops say Modi speech outside restricted area; Sonia says Gujarat CM already assumes himself as PM - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461904720236249088


----------



## paranoiarocks

They are Jokers,keep them saying ,BJP+ will get 25+ in Bihar .

Misa Bharti could not retain her seat BUT RJD is winning LOL .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

paranoiarocks said:


> They are Jokers,keep them saying ,BJP+ will get 25+ in Bihar .
> 
> Misa Bharti could not retain her seat BUT RJD is winning LOL .


How many seats are Ndtv giving to Bjp today


----------



## paranoiarocks

NKVD said:


> How many seats are Ndtv giving to Bjp today


4/13 from left(to be polled)


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461904720236249088


One last push by NDTV!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Congress ka last effort bhi gya khadhey me................................... 

@onu1886 it's one thing to register a FIR & another to PROVE something 

Narendra Modi speech outside restricted area: Police | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paranoiarocks

@JanjaWeed @arp2041 
According to NDTV ,Yadav are 13 % ,Muslims are 18 % ,They roughly add to 30% popular vote ,Correct ?

Now lets say laloo gets 70% of this 30%(extreme polarization situation) ,it means 24% ,5-6% from Rest =30%

10-15% for JDU ,Baki kahan jaega ??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

paranoiarocks said:


> 4/13 from left(to be polled)


Hehe and how they assessed to be pole seats reduclous. I thought it was yesterday poll results.They are Keep ranting About what they want  May be pissed because there 5000 Cross scams exposed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Congress ka last effort bhi gya khadhey me...................................
> 
> @onu1886 it's one thing to register a FIR & another to PROVE something
> 
> Narendra Modi speech outside restricted area: Police | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


damn... I wanted police to arrest him.. just before the next phase! There should have been an uproar throughout!


----------



## paranoiarocks

NKVD said:


> Hehe and how they assessed to be pole seats reduclous. I thought it was yesterday poll results.They are Keep ranting About what they want  May be pissed because there 5000 Cross scams exposed



I remembered how they in 7 days start giving BJP 7 seats in orrisa from their previous version of 000000

Useless hansa research with tablet LOL


----------



## arp2041

@jha where r u man................


----------



## MST

arp2041 said:


> @jha ndtv giving more voteshare to RJD+ in Bihar in coming election seats............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461901979371847680
> Whats your analysis mate? how much minimum nos. u give to NDA in Bihar?


Should be good motivation for people to go out and vote.

Some members of my family are in Bihar. And the first hand account from their colony is that they have voted en mass for BJP. Even those (few traditional congi voters) who wanted to Vote Congress were strongly persuaded to Vote for BJP.


----------



## arp2041

Narendra Modi kept his own cameraman during DD interview, he knew that there will be lot of editing (54 min to just 34 min). He published his full interview on his YT channel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## paranoiarocks

I think this poll if advertized by print media will shit scare kurmis and other OBCs ,good NDTV .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> Narendra Modi speech outside restricted area: Police | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



2 minute Silence for congress party


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Narendra Modi kept his own cameraman during DD interview, he knew that there will be lot of editing (54 min to just 34 min). He published his full interview on his YT channel


Govt badalne de. Prasar bharti mai bhi badlav aa jayega! 



Star Wars said:


> 2 minute Silence for congress party


Guajarat police... what do you expect? (I'm not saying this... this would be the line of rebuttal by Kapil Sibal & co..)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Who is this bastard .... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461919895836295168

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anathema

Frie


arp2041 said:


> Narendra Modi kept his own cameraman during DD interview, he knew that there will be lot of editing (54 min to just 34 min). He published his full interview on his YT channel



He does that for every interview for his own records. He tapes using his own camera men so that political parties later dont doctor it. 

You can read Smita Prakash blog also where she mentions this entire process !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

The great Bengali intellect and secularism on display

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Soumitra

why Modi will win in Varanasi

Should an Angry Country Elect an Angry Leader? - Yahoo News India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha ndtv giving more voteshare to RJD+ in Bihar in coming election seats............
> 
> 
> Whats your analysis mate? how much minimum nos. u give to NDA in Bihar?



Yes... The coming elections might be a bit tough. 6-7 seats are sure. Fighting chance in 2 more. EVerything depends on the number of rallies Modi does here.. He should attend as many as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Jason bourne said:


> Who is this bastard ....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461919895836295168


He's the TMC candidate from Sreerampore against Bappi Lahiri of BJP



Android said:


> The great Bengali intellect and secularism on display



@Android -

I am all for genuine criticism of bengali armchair intellectuals but this generalisation is a little too much.
Pls edit your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Android said:


> The great Bengali intellect and secularism on display


kya chutiya hai saala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461932317691236352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461910805089234945

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

onu1886 said:


> @Android -
> 
> I am all for genuine criticism of bengali armchair intellectuals but this generalisation is a little too much.
> Pls edit your post.


I agree, even I am guilty of generalising things when the lady in question was not even bong. My appologies, I am going to delete those posts of mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461932317691236352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461910805089234945



240 seats for BJP ..... Hey bhagwan, kash ye sach ho jaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461048279417901056


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> 240 seats for BJP ..... Hey bhagwan, kash ye sach ho jaye



Itna to BJP apne aap hi le sakti hai.. Agar bhagwaan se hi maangna hei to 300 for BJP maango. 

Yeh Dil Maangay More!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> Itna to BJP apne aap hi le sakti hai.. Agar bhagwaan se hi maangna hei to 300 for BJP maango.
> 
> Yeh Dil Maangay More!!



Modi to ek bhi Mandir nahi chode poora Bharat mai Tirupati say Vaishanv devi tak gaye hai ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461932317691236352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461910805089234945



What disclosure is he talking about..?


----------



## Karachite

Congratulations Rahul Gandhi


----------



## NKVD

Karachite said:


> Congratulations Rahul Gandhi


For what loosing


----------



## Karachite

NKVD said:


> For what loosing



For winning

What do you think guys who is going to win your marathon elections ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Karachite said:


> For winning
> 
> What do you think guys who is going to win your marathon elections ?


Arvind Kejriwal....


----------



## Karachite

JanjaWeed said:


> Arvind Kejriwal....



He seems to be a nice fellow. Cap vala right ?

How many seats will he get ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Karachite said:


> He seems to be a nice fellow. Cap vala right ?


nahi..cough vala!


----------



## Star Wars

Karachite said:


> He seems to be a nice fellow. Cap vala right ?
> 
> How many seats will he get ?



As of now Modi seems to be leading , Kejru and congies will most probably loose


----------



## Karachite

JanjaWeed said:


> nahi..cough vala!



Be serious, how many seats will his party get ?



Star Wars said:


> As of now Modi seems to be leading , Kejru and congies will most probably loose



Modi the butcher.God forbid it should not happen.


----------



## Roybot

Karachite said:


> Be serious, how many seats will his party get ?



Prolly 1 or 2


----------



## Star Wars

Karachite said:


> Modi the butcher.God forbid it should not happen.



Courts have found him not guilty and Muslims under his govt. in Gujarat is far well financially and socially off then the rest of India . The rest you hear is conspiracy theories and tales on how evil he is, only because he is a threat to a family Dynasty ...


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Star Wars said:


> Courts have found him not guilty and Muslims under his govt. in Gujarat is far well financially and socially off then the rest of India . The rest you hear is conspiracy theories and tales on how evil he is, only because he is a threat to a family Dynasty ...



Courts didn't find not guilty.

They found that there was no evidence to even begin prosecution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Karachite said:


> Be serious, how many seats will his party get ?


i'm being serious bruv. more than the cap.. it's his cough he is recognised for. every party has it's own trademark cap. As far as seats goes... most of the time he finds 'em empty wherever he goes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Karachite said:


> Be serious, how many seats will his party get ?
> 
> 
> 
> Modi the butcher.God forbid it should not happen.


Oh h really Its decided he is leading with 190 seats out of 349 polled till now :p:p


----------



## Karachite

Bengali aurat banegi tumhari PM

How many seats will that fascist party win ?


----------



## NKVD

Karachite said:


> Bengali aurat banegi tumhari PM


Forget it as per trends Bjp already getting 190 seats Out 349 already polled and the remaining Seats are From Up, Himachal, Bihar, rajasthan, M.P these are Bjp hadcore support basesp


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


>


wow... & why don't I hear any mainstream media screaming loud about this?


----------



## NKVD

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... & why don't I hear any mainstream media screaming loud about this?


What do you aspect from Gandhi Fan mediathey of the elite media men worship gandhis like monarch it's shame


----------



## Indischer

Roybot said:


>


Who are these communals?



JanjaWeed said:


> wow... & why don't I hear any mainstream media screaming loud about this?



You still don't know Anna?


----------



## NKVD

Indischer said:


> Who are these communals?
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't know Anna?


Hindusp


----------



## Indischer

NKVD said:


> Hindusp



Hai Ram, kaise kaise communal logon ke darshan kara dete ho Bhagwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Who are these communals?
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't know Anna?


oh well.. it's more blatant than i would have imagined. then again...things could soon change & so does the media loyalties. Even they have lot of skeletons in their cupboard..wouldn't like them to tumble out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

One thing in Hyderabad was, Kishan reddy should have been given MP chance but this guy agreed to be MLA again to accomodate others as MP otherwise This guy would sweep outright.
As per my brother who said if BJP proposed Even a street dweller as LS candidate they will still win, cos of the overwhelming majority who voted for BJP.Such Good will needs to be capitalized for future.What we need is core BJP people who are working,(Sorry to say the BJP here is in shambles and corrupt,kick them out,even old timers are fed up of this thing)Why do you think Raja Singh was able to rescue BJP ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

What's with Priyanka Vadara trying to act tough with all that running .


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> What's with Priyanka Vadara trying to act tough with all that running .



She is trying to be a mini Indira Gandhi


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> After "27000 crore vacant jobs in Gujarat", here is another gem from INC #Pappu -> pic.twitter.com/haFMbYsWjf
> — Praveen Upadhyaya (@PraveenraoU) April 30, 2014


Pappu is very aggressive now a days. More the election outcome becomes clearer, pappu is getting more and more aggressive.


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462058853417250818

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

Tridibans said:


> Not possible bro, Congress is an all India party and even with dismal performance, they are bound to scrape through to atleast 55-60 seats. Best case senario for the nation is if Congress is reduced to 50-55 seats. In the coming days, with a lack of leadership/ infighting and Modi wave, it will cease to exist in many states (Haryana, UK, UP, Bihar, Jharkhand, MP, etc.)
> 
> Congress won't even cross 2 digits in any state (except perhaps Karnataka).
> 
> AAP has no chance even to cross 2-3 seats. India is not Delhi. Even Delhites who blindly voted for Kejri have realised their mistakes and I won't be surprised if they draw blank in Delhi itself. They can cause an upset or two in Punjab and that is all.




Support AAP in Rajasthan, Gujarat and MP. It will eat the votes of Congress. Over a period of time it will be pushed to third position and that will be the end of congress for once and for all.


----------



## Kaalapani

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461804512227774464


Bimaru king am following you on Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

onu1886 said:


> Looks like here is the real reason she was'nt the 'Chosen' one. I don't understand how or why she got insulted by Modi saying that she is like his daughter . She really is beyond dumb if she thinks that he is questioning her parentage and mom's character. Modi has stirred a hornet's nest!!
> 
> Priyanka hits out at Modi, says don't appreciate his 'daughter' remark - IBNLive
> *Amethi:* Hitting out at Bharatiya Janata Party Prime Ministerial nominee Narendra Modi for his 'daughter' remark, Priyanka Gandhi said that she did not appreciate such remarks for his father. "My father died for this country more than 20 years ago. I loved him more than anyone in the world. I really don't appreciate this. Enough is enough," a visibly angry Priyanka said.




Yes, how can an Honest hard working patriot be like her corrupt father who had a billions of dollars in swiss bank, one who was an agent of Saab company to sell the planes, one who got the commission in Bofors gun, HDW submarine etc etc.


----------



## HariPrasad

paranoiarocks said:


> Prometheus said: ↑
> AAP crossing 20% in Punjab ???...........wow ....if he is correct....AAP might even win two seats in Punjab ( One will be Sangrur ofcourse )
> This was his exit poll,good score by aap but end up helping SAD BJP ,like CSDS predicted
> Prometheus said: ↑
> no need brother...........u didnt knew condition of Punjab ..........hopefully u understand now what kind of hell we are living in
> One of the best columns on Punjabs Mess




Nice to see that COngress doing worse that what we show in all opinion poll.

As Modi said " Ab Ma bete ki sarkar to gayi"



arp2041 said:


> Yaar.......mere honey waley bacho ki kasam.....me bhi yahi soch rha tha!!!




Mai bhi.


----------



## jbond197

@arp2041 - you are captured in blogs. Dude, you are famous now!! 














Political Parties and Democracy in India!!: Unrelenting Social Media makes it's mark and presence felt Screen shots for April 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Yes... The coming elections might be a bit tough. 6-7 seats are sure. Fighting chance in 2 more. EVerything depends on the number of rallies Modi does here.. He should attend as many as possible.




Modi will do a rally on BJP workers request in days to come. I heard Ravishankar pradad saying that on TV. I think it will be on 9th.



Karachite said:


> Modi the butcher.God forbid it should not happen.




Modi is not a butcher so god had has decided to make him indian pm to fix real butcher.


----------



## jbond197

Lok Sabha polls 2014: Voters challenging Rahul Gandhi over 'sub-standard' infrastructure in Amethi - The Economic Times on Mobile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461886367861964800

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prometheus

anyone got link to any exit poll for punjab??


----------



## Imcool

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461886367861964800



Rahul Gandhi is having hard time in Amethi! Due to Kumar Vishwas and now Smirti Irani peoples of Amethi started liking both more than RG. Youth wants Jobs/development unlike uneducated Amethi peoples. No wonder Priyanka Gandhi started campaigning in Amethi. It's a tough fight she knows too. I won't be surprised if Rahul Gandhi wins Amethi by few thousands votes.. Amethi is looking for change!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/402496677648801792


----------



## SwAggeR

Sorry , if it's repost.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461430683106152448


----------



## Imcool

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/409569267026522112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/404819465420152832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/390719685433769984

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Prometheus said:


> anyone got link to any exit poll for punjab??




On picture of 11 am was showing 44% vote share for akalis and BJP against 30% of Congress. So there should not be more than 2 seats for congress and one for AAP. Akalis and BJP may get 9 to 10. Jetly is winning.


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> Sorry , if it's repost.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461430683106152448



What is up with Congressis and blow jobs, wasn't Abhishek Manu Singhvi too caught on camera getting blown 

Blow Job Party of India, *Har Haath Hand Job, Har Mouth Blow Job* :


@ranjeet yaar is tau ko dekho zara, he is fcking ancient, 80 years old!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imcool

NaMo official channel on YouTube have released whole DD i'view! TOI twisted statement of Modi y'day now Newstraders are more worried


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> What is up with Congressis and blow jobs, wasn't Abhishek Manu Singhvi too caught on camera getting blown
> 
> Blow Job Party of India, *Har Haath Hand Job, Har Mouth Blow Job* :
> 
> 
> @ranjeet yaar is tau ko dekho zara, he is fcking ancient, 80 years old!



*Yuva Josh*






*Randeep Surejwala *, he is Congress spokesperson often seen on TV teaching morality to other parties' leaders.


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> *Yuva Josh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Randeep Surejwala *, he is Congress spokesperson often seen on TV teaching morality to other parties' leaders.



The granpa in the video is his dad, Congress leader, Samsher Singh Surjewala.


----------



## HariPrasad

Meem Afzal of congress is a good spokesman. Though he talks senseless sometime to defend undefendable act of congress, he is reasonably good. This fellow surej wala is an idiot. Whenever he speaks, he makes people to hate congress.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462099641345929217
Smriti Irani?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462099641345929217
> Smriti Irani?????????



Doesn't make sense. What does he mean by "chosen to help the opposition party"?????


----------



## Imcool

HariPrasad said:


> On picture of 11 am was showing 44% vote share for akalis and BJP against 30% of Congress. So there should not be more than 2 seats for congress and one for AAP. Akalis and BJP may get 9 to 10. Jetly is winning.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462103037364797440


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462079764144996352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462096567567007744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Govt may ask Allahabad HC for snoopgate judge; Shinde says appointment won’t violate model code - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Determined to start a probe on Snoopgate, allegations that the 
Narendra Mod-led Gujarat government had mounted illegal surveillance on a woman 
architect, the Congress-led UPA government may shortly approach the Allahabad 
High Court to seek the services of a sitting judge to head the commission of 
enquiry.

Chief Justice Dhananjaya Yashwant Chandrachud of the Allahabad HC will be requested to nominate a 
sitting judge from his court.

Heights of desperation


----------



## Vyom

JanjaWeed said:


> Atleast they are pleasing hardcore congressis by having a constant pop at Modi... & hence congress voters are in a dilemma of choosing best Modi baiter!


 To mae it sound authentic.. You should have said "isme bhi RSS ka hath hai... ! "


----------



## MST

Imcool said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/402496677648801792



This guy also predicted that Rajasthan will be a hung assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

onu1886 said:


> Govt may ask Allahabad HC for snoopgate judge; Shinde says appointment won’t violate model code - The Economic Times
> 
> NEW DELHI: Determined to start a probe on Snoopgate, allegations that the
> Narendra Mod-led Gujarat government had mounted illegal surveillance on a woman
> architect, the Congress-led UPA government may shortly approach the Allahabad
> High Court to seek the services of a sitting judge to head the commission of
> enquiry.
> 
> Chief Justice Dhananjaya Yashwant Chandrachud of the Allahabad HC will be requested to nominate a
> sitting judge from his court.
> 
> Heights of desperation




Sale Ghatiya log. 

The lady have no complaints still these people want to make issue out of non issue. only 15 days are left but still these bastard do not stay away from misusing the power. 

Sure this bluff will back fire.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462115820877778944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462115360557105152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Imcool said:


> Rahul Gandhi is having hard time in Amethi! Due to Kumar Vishwas and now Smirti Irani peoples of Amethi started liking both more than RG. Youth wants Jobs/development unlike uneducated Amethi peoples. No wonder Priyanka Gandhi started campaigning in Amethi. It's a tough fight she knows too. I won't be surprised if Rahul Gandhi wins Amethi by few thousands votes.. Amethi is looking for change!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/402496677648801792



One Namo rally may change the scene. As the days passes it is becoming more and more difficult for congress to manage the election. There was an overwhelming NDA wave on 30th. this is wave is becoming more and more unstoppable. Do not get surprise if it penetrate in congress strong hold and finsh the congress off!!



jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462079764144996352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462096567567007744




Hi unable to open the link.

Why do not you post the detail directly on the forum??

Thanks.


----------



## Proud Hindu



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462118431492288513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462118623558270977

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

'I'm Losing', Says Congress Candidate in Gujarat, Conceding Defeat | NDTV.com


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462124860794081281


----------



## Roybot




----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462128872012521473

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

In surat, congress is going to create a record by loosing with a huge margin of at least 2 lakh votes.

2 Lakh is actually a very conservative figure.


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462076037937913856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462075198364065793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462074893740163073

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

Time for a change for India!!!
Lets go high-tech..


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462126031856353280


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462138096520159232


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462136732255662080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462143596213178368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Need to check DNA of Muslims who don't vote for SP: Abu Azmi - IBNLive

*Mumbai:* Maharashtra Samajwadi Party President Abu Azmi has made another controversial remark by saying that those Muslims who don't vote for the party and party supremo Mulayam Singh are not being true to their religion.
Azmi said, "There is a need to check DNA of Muslims who don't vote for Mulayam. They're not true Muslims. Check whether the person is from RSS or not."

Lol...What does he think he is , a direct descendant of the Prophet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462150550054662144

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461834751377039361


----------



## arp2041

@Roybot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462106458205589504
I think he was talking about Haryana so that INLD could gain?

Also, he is the one who has leaked the CSDS exit polls, which gives 240 to NDA till now.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462123787115593729

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462154895005454336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462160624118542336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Snoopgate row: I fear for safety of women if Modi becomes PM, Shinde says - The Times of India

So... this is what it has come down to?  It's really a pity that these old time politicians still think that they have the ability to fool public with such a pathetic discourse!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462126031856353280




Are bhai patil shahab ka exit poll post karo na. Why you guys are posting useless rant of a useless lady.


----------



## Parul

Aaj kal Ranting ka hi jamana hai..


HariPrasad said:


> Are bhai patil shahab ka exit poll post karo na. Why you guys are posting useless rant of a useless lady.



See this....



Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461834751377039361

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Are koi Gujarat ka hal bato. mai mara ja raha hun.



onu1886 said:


> Need to check DNA of Muslims who don't vote for SP: Abu Azmi - IBNLive
> 
> *Mumbai:* Maharashtra Samajwadi Party President Abu Azmi has made another controversial remark by saying that those Muslims who don't vote for the party and party supremo Mulayam Singh are not being true to their religion.
> Azmi said, "There is a need to check DNA of Muslims who don't vote for Mulayam. They're not true Muslims. Check whether the person is from RSS or not."
> 
> Lol...What does he think he is , a direct descendant of the Prophet?




But indian Muslims have same DNA as Hindus.Does this Abu thinks that he is an arab ki aulad. If so, deport him.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


>



Koi judge nahi milne wala. subko apni future ka fikar hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Are koi Gujarat ka hal bato. mai mara ja raha hun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But indian Muslims have same DNA as Hindus.Does this Abu thinks that he is an arab ki aulad. If so, deport him.



Bata to diya anand ki seat ja rahi he vaghela se fight he , bardoli or valsad thodi difficult he 23 cnfrm seats bjp .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

*Khalilabad speech of Naru (Modi)



12:45 pm: *Modi begins his speech.

*12:48 pm:* Modi: I have never heard Sonia Gandhi take God’s name but this is the first time that I’m hearing her take God’s name because Congress’s position is in shambles. This election is such that… (Crowd cheers thunderously)

*12:50 pm:* Modi: Voters have done a major task. They have laid the foundation stone for the new government. They have ensured departure of the old government. Now you just have one work to do. You need to help build a strong government. 

I’ve been moving around the nation asking people – about employment generation; they say what about secularism. I say what about farmer’s income; they say what about secularism. I ask what about the women of this country; they say what about secularism. 

I say even after 60 years of Independence women in the villages have to go to fields, they don’t even have proper restrooms; Congress yet says what about secularism. Now you have to answer me brothers and sisters, do you want to ruin your lives for their position or you want your happiness. 


*12:51pm: *Modi: I’m overwhelmed by the love you have bestowed upon me. You all are such wonderful people. We have such talented youth but this mother- son government has ravaged the situation.


*12:54pm:* Modi: You are fighting for your happiness. I’m fighting for your happiness. One after another, Congress has indulged into various kinds of scams. They haven’t left water, sky and land. They have created ‘scam India’. 

*12:56 pm:* Modi: If we do not provide employment to the youth then what will happen to them? Has any youth asked them to get them a jet or send them to America? …He is just asking enough to feed his frail mother. They have betrayed you. 

*12:57 pm:* Modi: They have mentioned in their manifesto that they had provided crores of jobs to people. Has anyone been employment by the government in Delhi? Have any of your friends been employed? 

*12:58 pm:* Modi: 6.5 crore to youth was employed during Vajpayee’s governance. Can we trust them? SP, BSP - tell me if they have done anything for you? They have only one work. They greet Congress in Delhi and here they fight like cats and dogs. 

They are all the same. In Lucknow they wrestle like WWF. These days SP is saying kill Modi, BSP says kill Modi, Congress says Kill Modi. I constantly think of the future of farmers, women and youth. I ponder over solutions to water crisis and other issues. But they think what will be the solution for Modi. 

*1:01 pm:* Modi: If we want India to develop we will have to work on skilled development. The youth must know how to do something or the other. I have a dream – I wish to see talent in every hand. Congress made ‘scam India’; Modi will make ‘skilled India’. Congress’s policy is to divide the nation. Our policy is development. They believe in divisive politics. Our way is digital India. 

BJP has decided that farmers will not have to die or be exploited. As per our formula the production cost will be covered with double the amount. No farmer will feel compelled to commit suicide. We will make the saying ‘jai jawan jai kisan’ a reality. I only know how to serve. I don’t know anything else. I just want to serve you. 

*01:04 pm*: Modi: Farmers work hard to fill the stomach of poor people. But we have seen the crops rotting. Supreme Court told them to distribute it to the poor. But Delhi government sold it off to alcohol making companies for Rs 60/ per kg. According to BJP’s manifesto a scheme on minimum support price will be implemented. 

*01:08 pm*: What kind of government do you want in India?? (Crowd shouts in unison - Modi!!!) Do you want a handicapped government or a hospitalized government? You give as strong government and I’ll give you a strong India. Vote for BJP. 

*01:09 pm:* Modi concludes his speech.


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Koi judge nahi milne wala. subko apni future ka fikar hai!



Modi Ji ko desh ki janta kay roop may Judge Mil Chuka hai, jo unko 16th May Ko PM banane wali hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Bata to diya anand ki seat ja rahi he vaghela se fight he , bardoli or valsad thodi difficult he 23 cnfrm seats bjp .....




I do not think it is difficult in Valsad. Bardoli should be tough. Anad should not be evry tough. Do not know about Vaghela.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> I do not think it is difficult in Valsad. Bardoli should be tough. Anad should not be evry tough. Do not know about Vaghela.




Bjp will loose anand ....


----------



## Jason bourne

Jason bourne said:


> Bjp will loose anand ....



Though not because congress but candidate dilipsinh ...


----------



## HariPrasad

Just confirm with my friend. Bardoli should come to BJP. Almost all sarpanch of the area have joined BJP. Tough for congress.


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> Just confirm with my friend. Bardoli should come to BJP. Almost all people sarpanch of the area have joined BJP. Tough for congress.




Hmmm .....every seat is tough for congress just said that in anand bjp will loose bki sab me bjp jit sakti he congress ki sthiti bardoli valsad or sabarkatha me thodi achhi he modi ki rally ne sab thik kardiya tha last blitzkrieg ...


----------



## arp2041

247 Sure Shot Seat to BJP acc. to Satta Bazaar!!! 

TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> 247 Sure Shot Seat to BJP acc. to Satta Bazaar!!!
> 
> TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter



Bhai posted long back .... I am ai sattoria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai posted long back .... I am ai sattoria



Phalodi Satta Bazaris are almost always acuurate +/- 5% error! Also, They are predicting BJP alone have chances to win 247 seats!

Now one masterstroke by Modi and BJP will win further.. They are on constantly increasing voting % day by day as results days are coming near unlike rest of the parties!


----------



## Ammyy

To counter Modi’s selfie, Rahul clicks selfie with Earth and aliens in support of “Main nahi, Hum” ideology

Sorry if posted earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

Irony of India 2014 Elections Rulers Come from Italy Voters Come from Bangladesh Indians Missing in the Voters List

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Namo should do one rally in amethi .... rahul ki ma ben fir se ek ho jayengi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

White lotus, Varanasi: How BJP, Modi duped EC every polling day | Firstpost


----------



## Parul

Princess Vadra walking on bricks in a village. Hence we should vote for Congress. 







Look at that Miah Ji wanting a chance of catch...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ammyy

Jason bourne said:


> Namo should do one rally in amethi .... rahul ki ma ben fir se ek ho jayengi



Well for this case I support Kejriwal that this is fix match, No one from Gandhi family campaign in Varanasi and Modi will not do this in amethi or raibareli.


----------



## Parul

Election Commission won't act on it. 






@arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @Roybot @jbond197 @Ammyy @Dem!god @Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

According to him, bets have also been placed on the number of seats the BJP is likely to win. The odds on the BJP wining 200 plus seats are 10-15 paise. For 210 seats, it is 25-35 paise and for 220 seats, 50 paise. The odds go up to 75 for 230-235 seats, 1 rupee for more than 240 seats and Rs. 1.50 for 250 seats.

The odds for the Congress winning more than 50 seats are 25 paise. It is 50 paise for 60 plus seats and Rs 1 for 75 seats. Most bookies predict that the Congress will not cross 100 seats and the bets are as high as Rs 1.50 - Rs 2 for each bet of Rs 1.


----------



## Jason bourne

Ammyy said:


> Well for this case I support Kejriwal that this is fix match, No one from Gandhi family campaign in Varanasi and Modi will not do this in amethi or raibareli.




Even if it is fixed modi should do one rally as result is almost sealed congi cant do much now so modi should understand that every thing is fare in love and war  will be very interesting to see congis faces then


----------



## Parul

Banaras mein Kejriwal ke upar bijli ka taargir gaya ....Kejri tadapkar marne hi wala tha ki Manish Sisodia ne yaad dilaya :
Abe Ye UP hai.. Yahan Bijli nahi aati . Chal uth jaa....Nautanki mat kar ......

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Truth Finder

Why are so many conflicting reports on Bihar?


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan renames one of its provinces as Kashmir, attacks it and wins it | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan renames one of its provinces as Kashmir, attacks it and wins it | Faking News


Hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> Namo should do one rally in amethi .... rahul ki ma ben fir se ek ho jayengi





Ammyy said:


> Well for this case I support Kejriwal that this is fix match, No one from Gandhi family campaign in Varanasi and Modi will not do this in amethi or raibareli.



Try to understand, for smooth functioning of the govt. it is necessary that Rahul Baba becomes the leader of Opp. in LS & Diggy Raja takes the Loo in RS


----------



## Parul

*Mukhtar Ansari gets custody parole for Lok Sabha polls campaigning *

Mukhtar Ansari gets custody parole for Lok Sabha polls campaigning - The Economic Times


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462134717685321728

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> *Mukhtar Ansari gets custody parole for Lok Sabha polls campaigning *
> 
> Mukhtar Ansari gets custody parole for Lok Sabha polls campaigning - The Economic Times


& EC is blind to this? No one from congress is kicking any fuss either? & they are flirting with a convicted criminal like Laloo Prasad Yadav! warewah... secular parties ke sau khoon maaf!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462134717685321728



Maharashtra and W.B seems to be in the forefront of voter fraud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462205037054140417

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

From Twitter..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

*


Pappu in trouble...*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462184744252215296

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> & EC is blind to this? No one from congress is kicking any fuss either? & they are flirting with a convicted criminal like Laloo Prasad Yadav! warewah... secular parties ke sau khoon maaf!



Climax is building up like Bollywood movies of 80s, where-in all 'villians' gang-up to beat the hero, but most Indians know how this normally ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Climax is building up like Bollywood movies of 80s, where-in all 'villians' gang-up to beat the hero, but most Indians know how this normally ends.



Ya, Police comes after hero dies a heroic death!! 



jha said:


> *
> Pappu in trouble...*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462184744252215296



Pappu ki toh AMMA ho gyi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> Ya, Police comes after hero dies a heroic death!!



Oyee..... Jao muuh mai sabun laga kai aa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Ya, Police comes after hero dies a heroic death!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pappu ki toh AMMA ho gyi




Bhai meri sun li


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Ya, Police comes after hero dies a heroic death!!



NaMo is Sunny Deol Of Border Movie, woh sab seckular ko aisi jaga maray ga jahan par paani bhi naa naseeb ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462134717685321728




This jagdish shetty is PA to subramaniyam swami and he is in my whatsapp group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462209886391001090

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> *
> Pappu in trouble...*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462184744252215296


wow.. they kept it under wraps! This is definitely going to rattle Pappu & those puppies around him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. they kept it under wraps! This is definitely going to rattle Pappu & those puppies around him!



Karan Arjun film me ek dialogue tha "Pappu toh giyo" 



Jason bourne said:


> This jagdish shetty is PA to subramaniyam swami and he is in my *whatsapp group*



hamey bhi add karlo bhiya 

EDIT: Man this Guy is Going for the KILL!!!

10 years of his rule & we won't be able to see Congress even with Magnifying Glass 

He is the 21st Century Chandragupta Maurya (apparently he was also of lower class  )

Amit Shah - His Chanakya!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> & EC is blind to this? No one from congress is kicking any fuss either? & they are flirting with a convicted criminal like Laloo Prasad Yadav! warewah... secular parties ke sau khoon maaf!


Sau Khoon chodo, Ajai Rai ne apne bhai ka khoon maaf kar diya Mukhtar Abbas se support le kar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462209886391001090



Ye politics hai ya **** industry hai ?


----------



## arp2041

Telengana............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462219213944262657

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462219669584097280

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462221290754285568


----------



## Nair saab

*Sanjeev Bhatt MMS *... all congressi supporters getting caught now a days ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462221290754285568



yea pagal ho gaya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Karan Arjun film me ek dialogue tha "Pappu toh giyo"
> 
> 
> 
> hamey bhi add karlo bhiya
> 
> EDIT: Man this Guy is Going for the KILL!!!
> 
> 10 years of his rule & we won't be able to see Congress even with Magnifying Glass
> 
> He is the 21st Century Chandragupta Maurya (apparently he was also of lower class  )
> 
> Amit Shah - His Chanakya!!



Mene to sab ko pdfians ko kaha tha chalo whatsapp group banaye ... per sab darte he


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> yea pagal ho gaya hai



Yeh Bachpan say hi aisa hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Breaking news :
Congress plans to rename Gurgaon as jamaica..

Because most of the land is of " jamai "Ka

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462225583565320192


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462202769533702144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Yaar good idea.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Sidak @chak de INDIA @Android @Indischer u agree?




@KRAIT he mere group me wo rajsthan me modi k liye prachar kar raha he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462227050418286592


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> @KRAIT he mere group me wo rajsthan me modi k liye prachar kar raha he



I also talked to him on phone.


----------



## Tridibans

arp2041 said:


> Yaar good idea.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Sidak @chak de INDIA @Android @Indischer u agree?



Why only you guys , others may be interested too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> Yaar good idea.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Sidak @chak de INDIA @Android @Indischer u agree?


Watsapp?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462229952054575104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Yaar good idea.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Sidak @chak de INDIA @Android @Indischer u agree?


You would have had few 'thanks' by now if the answer was affirmative!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462190902438797312
Dekho kitni jaldi meri baat mante he modiji ye tweet 4.54 baje kiya or 6.30 ko news aagaya ki wo ja rahe he )

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> You would have had few 'thanks' by now if the answer was affirmative!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Nair saab said:


> *Sanjeev Bhatt MMS *... all congressi supporters getting caught now a days ...



Pappu ka number kab aayega ??


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462233764643356672

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Ya, Police comes after hero dies a heroic death!!



Apna muh Harpic se clean karo...


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462235929944412160

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> From Twitter..


could you elaborate what is this ?


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462237274596319232

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

paranoiarocks said:


> could you elaborate what is this ?



If 60% of voting takes place in Varanasi then approx. winning margin of Modi will be 3.55 lak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462237632987021315

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

Can anyone give me caste wise Data of Bihar ?? @jha 

So far as i have data 


Upper castes-> 16.5%
Yadavs--> 18.5%
Other OBCs--> 33.8%
Dalit’s--> 16%
Muslims--> 15.3%


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462238954356367361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

_"Aap mujhey Mazboot Sarkar dijiye.........Me Apko Mazboot Hindustan Dunga"_ - NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

paranoiarocks said:


> Can anyone give me caste wise Data of Bihar ?? @jha
> 
> So far as i have data
> 
> 
> Upper castes-> 16.5%
> Yadavs--> 18.5%
> Other OBCs--> 33.8%
> Dalit’s--> 16%
> Muslims--> 15.3%



Yadavs itne nahin hain... Muslims around 18% hain...

Anyhow this time caste barriers have broken down in many areas. Thats why we were laughing at NDTV projections.



JanjaWeed said:


> You would have had few 'thanks' by now if the answer was affirmative!



He did not tag me. No place for a Bihari..? @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> He did not tag me. No place for a Bihari..? @arp2041



Bhad me jao tum sab 

Delete kar diya Post mainey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462242003389255680

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Bhad me jao tum sab
> 
> Delete kar diya Post mainey



Are nahi ... Idea achchha hai.. Karo ek group create.. Hum bhi join kar lenge..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> Yadavs itne nahin hain... Muslims around 18% hain...
> 
> Anyhow this time caste barriers have broken down in many areas. Thats why we were laughing at NDTV projections.



Whom will kurmi koeris & other OBC's vote ? Since nitish is loosing and i do think they don't like laloo ! Csds says they are voting for BJP in march tracker ,


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462242003389255680



Aisa Lagte hai ki bhagwan bhi gussa hogaya hai... Sab kuch bahar aa raha hai


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> thikey Twitter pey msg karo mujhey.............



Theek hai..


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462242807491485696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> _"Aap mujhey Mazboot Sarkar dijiye.........Me Apko Mazboot Hindustan Dunga"_ - NaMo



Yaar we missed a chance of Subhash Chandra Bose leading our country and got these 3rd rated Gandhis instead!! I just wish Modi turns out to be Subhash of new era!! Ameen!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462244464308670464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

jbond197 said:


> Yaar we missed a chance of Subhash Chandra Bose leading our country and got these 3rd rated Gandhis instead!! I just hope Modi turns out to be Subhash of New era!! Ameen!!



Congress keeps the nation under the illusion that they were responsible for India's freedom. The truth is we got independence because of WW2 nad UK's crumbling economy post the war.

I often wonder what would have happened to our nation if Subhash bose survived the war (mind you he was killed mysteriously ).

Insted we got perverts like Nehru and dumbs like MMS. (I do respect Indira Gandhi a lot btw).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> Congress keeps the nation under the illusion that they were responsible for India's freedom. The truth is we got independence because of WW2 nad UK's crumbling economy post the war.
> 
> I often wonder what would have happened to our nation if Subhash bose survived the war (mind you he was killed mysteriously ).
> 
> Insted we got perverts like Nehru and dumbs like MMS. (I do respect Indira Gandhi a lot btw).



Congress wanted Autonomy not independence


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Bhad me jao tum sab
> 
> Delete kar diya Post mainey


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462247368981639168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

Sambit Patra and Other Guy from Gujrat(whats his name,comes on timesnow newhour)


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Proud Hindu

paranoiarocks said:


>




aap neta ki patni ? uska pati aam aadmi party main hai kya ?


----------



## paranoiarocks

Proud Hindu said:


> aap neta ki patni ? uska pati aam aadmi party main hai kya ?


old one


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

paranoiarocks said:


>


----------



## jbond197

paranoiarocks said:


> old one


Yeh kaisa bhaichara hai AAP aur Cong ka, ki ub har cheez share ki ja rhi hai!!

Krantikari bohot hi krantikari!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

jbond197 said:


> Yeh kaisa bhaichara hai AAP aur Cong ka, ki ub har cheez share ki ja rhi hai!!
> 
> Krantikari bohot hi krantikari!!



yehi to hai asli SWARAJ


----------



## jbond197

Indian Gurkha said:


> Six votes from my extended family to BJP. Though the present BJP candidate Bijoya Chakrabarty had called us (Nepali speaking Assamese) as foreigners who need to be sent back to Nepal still convinced many of my Gorkhali friends to vote for BJP as the country needs Modi notwithstanding that b!tch's remarks. BJP needs to put up a better leader from the Kamrup (Rural) Constituency.


Let this issue be know on his site or twitter @ namo's handle. You have our support!!



Proud Hindu said:


> yehi to hai asli SWARAJ


Bas yehi dekhna reh gya tha!! Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462270012556705792

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462270012556705792


We knew this since the day election happened there!! Thanks to Patil sahab!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> We knew this since the day election happened there!! Thanks to Patil sahab!!



actually I predicted it even before elections 

I had said - Mulayam will lose one of the seats & that had to be Azamgarh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

As battle heats up, Modi, Advani, Sushma, Jaitley to campaign in Amethi for Smriti Irani - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Did anyone see the news/video of Priyanka Gandhi shouting at her SPG security to stand down and let her interact with the people? Seriously what a peice of work. If anything happens to her it will be the SPG guards who will be held accountable and face losing their jobs and pensions. They are there just trying to do their jobs as she's acting like a spoilt child. 

Reminds us all why these Gandhi fools don't deserve the SPG protection one bit they clearly don't appreciate it. Why should one family be unique in having India's executive protection agency protect them when it is only the PMs of India who get such protection? 


Utterly infuriated with these actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Did anyone see the news/video of Priyanka Gandhi shouting at her SPG security to stand down and let her interact with the people? Seriously what a peice of work. If anything happens to her it will be the SPG guards who will be held accountable and face losing their jobs and pensions. They are there just trying to do their jobs as she's acting like a spoilt child.
> 
> Reminds us all why these Gandhi fools don't deserve the SPG protection one bit they clearly don't appreciate it. Why should one family be unique in having India's executive protection agency protect them when it is only the PMs of India who get such protection?
> 
> 
> Utterly infuriated with these actions.



Another 13 more days and these people will no longer need SPG cover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

@arp2041 @jha @Sidak @all what happen ? Whatsapp group creat karna he ? 16th may ko easy padega )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Did anyone see the news/video of Priyanka Gandhi shouting at her SPG security to stand down and let her interact with the people? Seriously what a peice of work. If anything happens to her it will be the SPG guards who will be held accountable and face losing their jobs and pensions. They are there just trying to do their jobs as she's acting like a spoilt child.
> 
> Reminds us all why these Gandhi fools don't deserve the SPG protection one bit they clearly don't appreciate it. Why should one family be unique in having India's executive protection agency protect them when it is only the PMs of India who get such protection?
> 
> 
> Utterly infuriated with these actions.



Haha...what do you expect from KIDS who were brought up with golden spoon?

BTW, I was right, 28 times Sonia & Rahul have used IAF choppers when only PM can use them.


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Haha...what do you expect from KIDS who were brought up with golden spoon?
> 
> BTW, I was right, 28 times Sonia & Rahul have used IAF choppers when only PM can use them.




Tweeter pe msg kiya no. Ka dekhlo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jbond197 said:


> Yeh kaisa bhaichara hai AAP aur Cong ka, ki ub har cheez share ki ja rhi hai!!
> 
> Krantikari bohot hi krantikari!!




Bhai @arp2041 ko tweeter pe cell no. Msg kar


----------



## Jason bourne

paranoiarocks said:


> Sambit Patra and Other Guy from Gujrat(whats his name,comes on timesnow newhour)




Sambit patra bhi whatsapp group me he ; )


----------



## jha

News of Pappu in trouble in Amethi is spreading like a wildfire. BJP is throwing all its might behind Smriti Irani. Sushma Swaraj , Arun jaitley, Advani will campaign and on the last day of campaigning they have planned a Modi rally. Amit Shah must have sniffed a chance here. Why else would he invest so much power here..?



Jason bourne said:


> @arp2041 @jha @Sidak @all what happen ? Whatsapp group creat karna he ? 16th may ko easy padega )



Haan.. kar lo miyan... 16 ko nahin to bahut issue hoga...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> News of Pappu in trouble in Amethi is spreading like a wildfire. BJP is throwing all its might behind Smriti Irani. Sushma Swaraj , Arun jaitley, Advani will campaign and on the last day of campaigning they have planned a Modi rally. Amit Shah must have sniffed a chance here. Why else would he invest so much power here..?



bhai....twitter msg kro


----------



## LURKER

Did anyone see that pamphlet being distributed by the BJP in Amethi which PG was talking about, it has Subramaniam Swamy's name written over it. If someone has it please post it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> News of Pappu in trouble in Amethi is spreading like a wildfire. BJP is throwing all its might behind Smriti Irani. Sushma Swaraj , Arun jaitley, Advani will campaign and on the last day of campaigning they have planned a Modi rally. Amit Shah must have sniffed a chance here. Why else would he invest so much power here..?


Even if the winning margin for Rahul is reduced to about less than fifty thousand it will be a huge embarrassment for for cong and big achievement for bjp and smriti. He will be forced to change his constituency in future or stand from two places.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462311480109457408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> bhai....twitter msg kro



kar diya...


----------



## sarthak

NDTV is reporting that Lalu will get a huge share of the votes in Bihar. I'll plan a trip to the state in 2016 to see how the stone age used to look like. Pathetic sheep people , I wouldn't even be that pissed if they had voted for Nitish. Nitish might be sickular but he Bihar developed more in 5 years that it did in 20 years under Lalu.

Watch Battleground Bihar: Nitish Kumar vs Lalu Yadav


----------



## anonymus

sarthak said:


> NDTV is reporting that Lalu will get a huge share of the votes in Bihar. I'll plan a trip to the state in 2016 to see how the stone age used to look like. Pathetic sheep people , I wouldn't even be that pissed if they had voted for Nitish. Nitish might be sickular but he Bihar developed more in 5 years that it did in 20 years under Lalu.
> 
> Watch Battleground Bihar: Nitish Kumar vs Lalu Yadav




@jha sir,

Even my friends were telling me same thing. According to them RJD has spoiled chances of a good show for BJP and Muslims and Yadavs are backing it overwhelmingly.


----------



## sarthak

anonymus said:


> @jha sir,
> 
> Even my friends were telling me same thing. According to them RJD has spoiled chances of a good show for BJP and Muslims and Yadavs are backing it overwhelmingly.



It's good , no need to buy a ticket to visit the prehistoric museum , we can just go to Bihar.


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> kar diya...



Bhai kisko? mujhey nhi mila


----------



## jha

anonymus said:


> @jha sir,
> 
> Even my friends were telling me same thing. According to them RJD has spoiled chances of a good show for BJP and Muslims and Yadavs are backing it overwhelmingly.



That depends on what is a "good show" for you. For me anything close to 22 is damn good show in 3 cornered contest. While for some its 30.

And those who are speculating by seeing a relaxed Lalu are being fooled. He is not happy because of his performance. He is happy to see Nitish getting decimated. 

In next two phases, Dalit votes will be crucial. And they have decided to wholeheartedly support BJP + Paswan.



arp2041 said:


> Bhai kisko? mujhey nhi mila



Tweet kiya... Cant message because you are not following that account.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@jha din't get any notification


----------



## jbond197

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai @arp2041 ko tweeter pe cell no. Msg kar


@arp2041 - did you get my message?


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Who is Sumit
> 
> @jha @jbond197 ??



Main nahin... Jbond hi hoga..


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Main nahin... Jbond hi hoga..



arey bhai mujhey mention karo ya follow karo........quickly


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> arey bhai mujhey mention karo ya follow karo........quickly


Sent and made it easier for you to identify me..


----------



## paranoiarocks

OK i got some idea of seats going to be polled in Bihar (7 seats on 7 Apr)

*muzaffarpur*


_dnaindia report-bihar-s-economic-capital-muzaffarpur-faces-a-dilemma-at-the-polling-booth-_
_timesofindia Groundswell-of-support-for-NaMo-in-Muzaffarpur_

*Looks like* : BJP
*Hajipur & Saran *







Tough time for Rabri Devi in Saran as equations are changing fast - Hindustan Times
In the run up to next phase of LS polls, NDA seeks to consolidate Paswan votes in Bihar | The Indian Express
*Saran-* Between BJP and RJD
*Hajipur*- Paswan will sail through


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Another 13 more days and these people will no longer need SPG cover


I don't think it will work like that. Even during the last NDA time in office the Gandhis had SPG cover, AFAIK they are covered under the SPG act so it would take a change of this act to remove this cover which- i hope to God happens. IF there is any threat to their lives (big if ) they can either hire personal security or have NSG cover Z+ but ONLY those actually in senior positions in the constitutional framework of India i.e. opposition leader, the need for Priyanka Gandhi to have SPG cover is utterly beyond me and look how she treats these highly trained professionals.

I really, really hope the BJP address this although I've not heard any one from the BJP or any other party even question the Gandhi's right to SPG cover when it is meant to be for the PMs, their families and former PMs- Sonia, Rahul and Priyanka are none of these. It is an utter joke. 


@arp2041 what do you think about this? How likely is it they'll be stripped of this cover? And also i've seen that figure but Im 99% sure she was accompanying the PM every time, there's NO WAY she gets to use the IAF helos at her whim.


----------



## Jason bourne

Sharad Yadav ‘apologises’ for backing Nitish and Lalu Prasad - Hindustan Times


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi, Naidu storm Seemandhra, eye all 25 LS seats on offer - Hindustan Times


----------



## GlowingRedStar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai posted long back .... I am ai sattoria





Jason bourne said:


> Namo should do one rally in amethi .... rahul ki ma ben fir se ek ho jayengi




Yes Namo will do a rally on Monday.



Soumitra said:


> White lotus, Varanasi: How BJP, Modi duped EC every polling day | Firstpost




What a BS??? Anybody can file nomination in any day and release manifesto any day they like which is permissible under EC guide line.


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> *
> Pappu in trouble...*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462184744252215296



Modi has developped a fucking style to defeat opposition leader. It is interesting to know how he defeated Arjun Modhvadia, the leader of opposition. In a long speech Modi told that your MLA supposed to be with you but he has build a bungalow in amadavad and stays there. Defeat him. Belive that I am your MLA. I promise that i will be available for you 24*7. If your MLA fails to do any of your work, come to me. i will do that. 

People believed modi and defeated Modhvadia. 

I expect a similar speech from Modi in Amethi. Tough time for Pappu.



Star Wars said:


> Ye politics hai ya **** industry hai ?




Kiska video kaun sa video???



Nair saab said:


> *Sanjeev Bhatt MMS *... all congressi supporters getting caught now a days ...




Well come Nair Saab. We missed you.


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> Sharad Yadav ‘apologises’ for backing Nitish and Lalu Prasad - Hindustan Times


@jha things are opening up now. Expect surprises after election results. LOLs

@jha @jbond197 I have sent request to you guys on twitter.


----------



## HariPrasad

paranoiarocks said:


> Sambit Patra and Other Guy from Gujrat(whats his name,comes on timesnow newhour)




Was he Jainaran Vyas? 


Soumitra said:


> As battle heats up, Modi, Advani, Sushma, Jaitley to campaign in Amethi for Smriti Irani - The Times of India



That is fine defeat Pappu. We do not want him as MP also.



jha said:


> News of Pappu in trouble in Amethi is spreading like a wildfire. BJP is throwing all its might behind Smriti Irani. Sushma Swaraj , Arun jaitley, Advani will campaign and on the last day of campaigning they have planned a Modi rally. Amit Shah must have sniffed a chance here. Why else would he invest so much power here..?
> 
> 
> 
> Haan.. kar lo miyan... 16 ko nahin to bahut issue hoga...




Did anybody noticed yesterday's news that some booklets on Pappu and Sonia is distributed in Amithi by the name Sonia Ka bhashtrachar and Rahul ki Ravan lila.


----------



## jbond197

kaykay said:


> @jha things are opening up now. Expect surprises after election results. LOLs
> 
> @jha @jbond197 I have sent request to you guys on twitter.



Didn't get any notification. Send it to @jbond197

Whats your handle?


----------



## KS

Android said:


> The great Bengali intellect and secularism on display



The reasons for me believing that WB should be allowed to secede from India, just keeps getting longer.


----------



## Jason bourne

KS said:


> The reasons for me believing that WB should be allowed to secede from India, just keeps getting longer.



Hellow after longg long time .. welcome back

Watch NaMo on AAJ TAK Tonight @ 9PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Does the Gandhi family remind anyone else of the Lannisters of Game of Thrones?

Raul <3 Priyanka huehuehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

kbd-raaf said:


> Does the Gandhi family remind anyone else of the Lannisters of Game of Thrones?
> 
> Raul <3 Priyanka huehuehe


rahul gandhi-joffrey lannister
sonia gandhi-cersei

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Abingdonboy said:


> Did anyone see the news/video of Priyanka Gandhi shouting at her SPG security to stand down and let her interact with the people? Seriously what a peice of work. If anything happens to her it will be the SPG guards who will be held accountable and face losing their jobs and pensions. They are there just trying to do their jobs as she's acting like a spoilt child.
> 
> Reminds us all why these Gandhi fools don't deserve the SPG protection one bit they clearly don't appreciate it. Why should one family be unique in having India's executive protection agency protect them when it is only the PMs of India who get such protection?
> 
> 
> Utterly infuriated with these actions.



Did you read the accidental prime minister book ?


----------



## kaykay

jbond197 said:


> Got it!! You can delete the post..
> 
> @arp2041 - delete that post where you declared a name!!


Got you too.


----------



## Proud Hindu

Jason bourne said:


> Hellow after longg long time .. welcome back
> 
> Watch NaMo on AAJ TAK Tonight @ 9PM



kon le raha hai modi ji ka interview ?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Support for Mr Modi from our brotherhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jason bourne

Proud Hindu said:


> kon le raha hai modi ji ka interview ?



Abhi naam declare nahi hua but am sure interview Modi lenga AAJTAK KA ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imcool

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> View attachment 26774
> 
> 
> Support for Mr Modi from our brotherhood.


----------



## Indischer

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> View attachment 26774
> 
> 
> Support for Mr Modi from our brotherhood.



Holy Mother! Which aircraft is this?


----------



## Roybot

Proud Hindu said:


> kon le raha hai modi ji ka interview ?



I wonder if its the Krantikari guy


----------



## Proud Hindu

Roybot said:


> I wonder if its the Krantikari guy



rahul kanwal hoga sayad


----------



## Jason bourne

Proud Hindu said:


> rahul kanwal hoga sayad



Woto election express me busy he anjana ya dibang but Rahul aye to maja aayenga


----------



## Imcool

Proud Hindu said:


> rahul kanwal hoga sayad



Maybe Prabhu Chwala I guess!


----------



## Proud Hindu

Jason bourne said:


> Woto election express me busy he anjana ya dibang but Rahul aye to maja aayenga



dibang abp news ke sath main hai

senior editor hoga


----------



## Android

Jason bourne said:


> Woto election express me busy he anjana ya dibang but Rahul aye to maja aayenga



I hope its prasun bajpai lolz


----------



## Jason bourne

Android said:


> I hope its prasun bajpai lolz



Krantikariii bahot hi kranti kaari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhikhubhai dalsania could be next CM of GUJRAT......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Modi has made Ma beta irrelevant from Politics. Now Beti has come into the fray. She will remain relevant for some time.



Jason bourne said:


> Bhikhubhai dalsania could be next CM of GUJRAT......




No we want sanjay Joshi.


----------



## arp2041

Sibal pagla gya hai - "Modi responsible for Assam riots"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> I would personally prefer Parrikar though Shivraj Singh Chouhan is not the worst candidate. However the likeliest in such a scenario would be Rajnath Singh who has been hoping precisely for such a situation.



Do you think Modi will get elected?

Other regional leaders seems to be taking a bellicose rhetoric towards Modi.

Is this posturing, or do you think they believe Modi has lost steam.



arp2041 said:


> Sibal pagla gya hai - "Modi responsible for Assam riots"



They are not riots,

they were cold blooded executions.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462500585934045184


----------



## HariPrasad

Ravi Nair said:


> Do you think Modi will get elected?
> Other regional leaders seems to be taking a bellicose rhetoric towards Modi.
> Is this posturing, or do you think they believe Modi has lost steam.




As Modi said Logone Nayi sarkar ki niv to daal di hai. Aab election Majbut sarkar ke liye ho raha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462076037937913856

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> Do you think Modi will get elected?
> 
> Other regional leaders seems to be taking a bellicose rhetoric towards Modi.
> 
> Is this posturing, or do you think they believe Modi has lost steam.



All dependant on how well the BJP does. The _"bellicose" _comments are probably as result of perceiving a challenge _(even if limited)_ in their own areas. If the NDA gets 240 & above, it will be modi, 220 & less - most likely someone else if NDA forms a government _(not sure Modi will allow anyone else to reap the fruits of his hardwork )._


----------



## Soumitra

Statue of Rahul Gandhi to be installed in Amethi so that people see him even after elections | Faking News


----------



## Parul

Rahul Gandhi in Amethi: Itni Grami mein bhi aap log mera bhashan sunne aaye Bahut Bahut Shukriya.

People :Ghar par light nahi hai to Cartoon Network live dekne aagye bhaiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Rahul Gandhi in Amethi: Itni Grami mein bhi aap log mera bhashan sunne aaye Bahut Bahut Shukriya.



Isn't he copying Modi's speeches where he refer to people standing & coming in large nos. in such heat??

@jha Amit shah was saying that it's Cong-SP joint strategy to capture booths in UP, also we have seen what has happened in Maha & WB. I am worried now........

@jbond197 Patil sahab ka projection a gya..........pls post karo............... 

anyone else has account on 543?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462519968345501696
@jha @Sidak @JanjaWeed @Android others.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462520441513316353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

How Amethi will be tough fight for Rahul Gandhi

There’s A Hole In The Pocket, Dear Rahul | Prarthna Gahilote


----------



## Android

wonder what's Sharad Yadav upto now


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Rahul Gandhi in Amethi: Itni Grami mein bhi aap log mera bhashan sunne aaye Bahut Bahut Shukriya.
> 
> People :Ghar par light nahi hai to Cartoon Network live dekne aagye bhaiya.


Oh look... Pappu is stealing Modi's line. Looks like everything else he tried is not working... might as well try & copy from the one who is leading in the class! 



arp2041 said:


> Isn't he copying Modi's speeches where he refer to people standing & coming in large nos. in such heat??
> 
> @jha Amit shah was saying that it's Cong-SP joint strategy to capture booths in UP, also we have seen what has happened in Maha & WB. I am worried now........
> 
> @jbond197 Patil sahab ka projection a gya..........pls post karo...............
> 
> anyone else has account on 543?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462519968345501696
> @jha @Sidak @JanjaWeed @Android others.............


This is a really worrying situation. All sickular forces trying everything under the sun to defy Modi from becoming PM. & EC is playing it's part as well for the cause!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Beni makes another controversial remark, calls Modi a 'monster' - The Times of India


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> Rahul Gandhi in Amethi: Itni Grami mein bhi aap log mera bhashan sunne aaye Bahut Bahut Shukriya.
> 
> People :Ghar par light nahi hai to Cartoon Network live dekne aagye bhaiya.




Aap logo ko kuch kaam nahi he actully he was expecting 10k peoples but 8k doesnt came because of heat isliye jo aye the 2 3k log usko bola atleast aap to aye iskiye sukriya


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> @Sidak @all what happen ? Whatsapp group creat karna he ? 16th may ko easy padega )



I won't be around then. Therefore, don't wish to join it.


----------



## cloud_9

heisenberg said:


> rahul gandhi-joffrey lannister
> sonia gandhi-cersei


But Joffrey is dead 

So is Modi a Targaryen or a Stark


----------



## heisenberg

cloud_9 said:


> But Joffrey is dead
> 
> So is Modi a Targaryen or a Stark


aegon the conqueror


----------



## SwAggeR

Crystalball gazing If Modi wins what his cabinet could look like - Page 1 | Firstpost

Interesting read.


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462542209456173056


----------



## HariPrasad

Sidak said:


> Rahul Gandhi in Amethi: Itni Grami mein bhi aap log mera bhashan sunne aaye Bahut Bahut Shukriya.
> 
> People :Ghar par light nahi hai to Cartoon Network live dekne aagye bhaiya.




Do not insult Pappu more. Pappu has become irrelevant now. Priyanka has taken over.


----------



## Parul

HariPrasad said:


> Do not insult Pappu more. Pappu has become irrelevant now. Priyanka has taken over.



Insulting Pappu is Insult of Insult...Hence, I never Insult Pappu, par Pappu par joke karna banta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP promise to repeal AFSPA when they came into power


----------



## jbond197

New Delhi: BJP on Saturday approached the Election Commission to seek action against Rahul Gandhi, claiming he had made a "highly provocative" statement that 22,000 people will be killed in the country if Narendra Modi becomes the Prime Minister.
BJP says Rahul made provocative statement, seeks action by EC

This guy is lunatic beyond doubt.. Such morons do not even deserve to be a clerk at some govt office, let alone leading the nation!!



Jason bourne said:


> BJP promise to repeal AFSPA when they came into power



Hmmm.. now that is something interesting!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Jason bourne said:


> BJP promise to repeal AFSPA when they came into power



WTF!!! From Kashmir or North-East or both???


----------



## Parul

'हम भी है शायद किसी भटकी हुई कश्ती के लोग...चीखने लगते है ख़्वाबों में जज़ीरा ( द्वीप ) देख कर!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> WTF!!! From Kashmir or North-East or both???



AFSPA has to be repealed , Brahmin's can come back, companies will setup offices there people can buy land ... that land will turn to Paradise in no time



Sidak said:


> 'हम भी है शायद किसी भटकी हुई कश्ती के लोग...चीखने लगते है ख़्वाबों में जज़ीरा ( द्वीप ) देख कर!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*Not only J-K, every Indian state should have its own autonomy: Yogendra Yadav*

For the first time spelling out its stand on political problem of Kashmir, Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Yogendra Yadav on Monday said his party is for “granting autonomy to Jammu and Kashmir and other states too” and “solution to Kashmir lies within constitution”

Speaking at an election rally in central Kashmir’s Budgam district, Yadav, also a psephologist and political commentator, said, “Every state should be given right to draft their policies as per its need. AAP believes that not only for the prosperity of J&K, but every Indian state should have its own autonomy.”

The AAP has been steering clear of sparking any controversy on Kashmir issue.

Yadav’s stand on Monday once again reflected the party’s ambiguity as it failed to come up with any specifics to end the Kashmir problem and banked on broad generalisations.


Ruling out third party mediation on the Kashmir issue, he said, “There is no need of any third party to resolve the Kashmir dispute and matter can be resolved amicably within the parameters of Indian Constitution.”

He said an honest approach is required to solve the issue. “People of Kashmir should be heard. They should not feel alienated,” added Yadav.

He said political parties are using the Kashmir dispute as an excuse for the lack of development in the valley. “AAP are here to address grievances of people that have gone unheard so far,” he said. 

Commenting on the recent incidents of blasts, Yadav said, “There are apprehensions that mainstream politicians are themselves involved in these blasts. Many believe that mainstream politicians are themselves carrying these blasts.”

Asking people to participate in the polls, the AAP leader said, “No matter even if people choose NOTA option but at least they should practice their fundamental right.”

Taking on BJP’s political position on Kashmir, AAP’s Yadav rejected the forces pushing for abolition of Article 370.

“AAP believe in Swaraj. In Swaraj, every village, district, state should have the power to decide for its betterment. Article 370 is a part of Swaraj,” he said.

Yadav also described “militarization as a sign of weakness of India in Kashmir”. “In real democracy, there is no need of military strength. It is used for external threats and it should remain confined to it,” he said.

The AAP leader called for decrease in the army's footprints in the valley. “Military presence in Kashmir should be as much as in Punjab, Haryana or in any other state of India,” he said.

AAP has fielded a well-known RTI activist Raja Muzaffar for the Srinagar parliament seat. He will take on National Conference’s Farooq Abdullah and Peoples Democratic Party’s Tariq Hameed Karra.

Not only J-K, every Indian state should have its own autonomy: Yogendra Yadav - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

After election

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> AFSPA has to be repealed , Brahmin's can come back, companies will setup offices there people can buy land ... that land will turn to Paradise in no time



I follow Kureel on Twitter, He is a talented cartoonist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> *Not only J-K, every Indian state should have its own autonomy: Yogendra Yadav*
> 
> For the first time spelling out its stand on political problem of Kashmir, Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Yogendra Yadav on Monday said his party is for “granting autonomy to Jammu and Kashmir and other states too” and “solution to Kashmir lies within constitution”
> 
> Speaking at an election rally in central Kashmir’s Budgam district, Yadav, also a psephologist and political commentator, said, “Every state should be given right to draft their policies as per its need. AAP believes that not only for the prosperity of J&K, but every Indian state should have its own autonomy.”
> 
> The AAP has been steering clear of sparking any controversy on Kashmir issue.
> 
> Yadav’s stand on Monday once again reflected the party’s ambiguity as it failed to come up with any specifics to end the Kashmir problem and banked on broad generalisations.
> 
> 
> Ruling out third party mediation on the Kashmir issue, he said, “There is no need of any third party to resolve the Kashmir dispute and matter can be resolved amicably within the parameters of Indian Constitution.”
> 
> He said an honest approach is required to solve the issue. “People of Kashmir should be heard. They should not feel alienated,” added Yadav.
> 
> He said political parties are using the Kashmir dispute as an excuse for the lack of development in the valley. “AAP are here to address grievances of people that have gone unheard so far,” he said.
> 
> Commenting on the recent incidents of blasts, Yadav said, “There are apprehensions that mainstream politicians are themselves involved in these blasts. Many believe that mainstream politicians are themselves carrying these blasts.”
> 
> Asking people to participate in the polls, the AAP leader said, “No matter even if people choose NOTA option but at least they should practice their fundamental right.”
> 
> Taking on BJP’s political position on Kashmir, AAP’s Yadav rejected the forces pushing for abolition of Article 370.
> 
> “AAP believe in Swaraj. In Swaraj, every village, district, state should have the power to decide for its betterment. Article 370 is a part of Swaraj,” he said.
> 
> Yadav also described “militarization as a sign of weakness of India in Kashmir”. “In real democracy, there is no need of military strength. It is used for external threats and it should remain confined to it,” he said.
> 
> The AAP leader called for decrease in the army's footprints in the valley. “Military presence in Kashmir should be as much as in Punjab, Haryana or in any other state of India,” he said.
> 
> AAP has fielded a well-known RTI activist Raja Muzaffar for the Srinagar parliament seat. He will take on National Conference’s Farooq Abdullah and Peoples Democratic Party’s Tariq Hameed Karra.
> 
> Not only J-K, every Indian state should have its own autonomy: Yogendra Yadav - Hindustan Times



This dude wants India to be divided into two dozen different countries.... HE is a CIA spoof no doubt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Sidak said:


> *Not only J-K, every Indian state should have its own autonomy: Yogendra Yadav*
> 
> For the first time spelling out its stand on political problem of Kashmir, Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Yogendra Yadav on Monday said his party is for “granting autonomy to Jammu and Kashmir and other states too” and “solution to Kashmir lies within constitution”
> 
> Speaking at an election rally in central Kashmir’s Budgam district, Yadav, also a psephologist and political commentator, said, “Every state should be given right to draft their policies as per its need. AAP believes that not only for the prosperity of J&K, but every Indian state should have its own autonomy.”
> 
> The AAP has been steering clear of sparking any controversy on Kashmir issue.
> 
> Yadav’s stand on Monday once again reflected the party’s ambiguity as it failed to come up with any specifics to end the Kashmir problem and banked on broad generalisations.
> 
> 
> Ruling out third party mediation on the Kashmir issue, he said, “There is no need of any third party to resolve the Kashmir dispute and matter can be resolved amicably within the parameters of Indian Constitution.”
> 
> He said an honest approach is required to solve the issue. “People of Kashmir should be heard. They should not feel alienated,” added Yadav.
> 
> He said political parties are using the Kashmir dispute as an excuse for the lack of development in the valley. “AAP are here to address grievances of people that have gone unheard so far,” he said.
> 
> Commenting on the recent incidents of blasts, Yadav said, “There are apprehensions that mainstream politicians are themselves involved in these blasts. Many believe that mainstream politicians are themselves carrying these blasts.”
> 
> Asking people to participate in the polls, the AAP leader said, “No matter even if people choose NOTA option but at least they should practice their fundamental right.”
> 
> Taking on BJP’s political position on Kashmir, AAP’s Yadav rejected the forces pushing for abolition of Article 370.
> 
> “AAP believe in Swaraj. In Swaraj, every village, district, state should have the power to decide for its betterment. Article 370 is a part of Swaraj,” he said.
> 
> Yadav also described “militarization as a sign of weakness of India in Kashmir”. “In real democracy, there is no need of military strength. It is used for external threats and it should remain confined to it,” he said.
> 
> The AAP leader called for decrease in the army's footprints in the valley. “Military presence in Kashmir should be as much as in Punjab, Haryana or in any other state of India,” he said.
> 
> AAP has fielded a well-known RTI activist Raja Muzaffar for the Srinagar parliament seat. He will take on National Conference’s Farooq Abdullah and Peoples Democratic Party’s Tariq Hameed Karra.
> 
> Not only J-K, every Indian state should have its own autonomy: Yogendra Yadav - Hindustan Times



Does this fool want balkanisation of India?

It is like I am the PM of my home "Country" I am going to attack Sidakistan for their resources. @Sidak better hand over your oil wealth voluntarily or face wrath of my army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462564732268855296
true... 543 is revising its seat tally downwards for BJP.


----------



## jbond197

@jha - 543 has projected 4 seats for BJP and 3 for RJD-CONG. How is this a clean sweep by BJP as Arun Giri is claiming?


----------



## paranoiarocks

jbond197 said:


> @jha - 543 has projected 4 seats for BJP and 3 for RJD-CONG. How is this a clean sweep by BJP as Arun Giri is claiming?


Arun Giri will claim 7 seats for AAP in delhi ,so he doesnt matter 

BJP will perform better than RJD-cong in bihar,even yadavs wont vote for con in its 12 seats ,i do think kurmis too will shift to BJP.



jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462564732268855296
> true... 543 is revising its seat tally downwards for BJP.



There is always some difference between his EOD(end of day) and final projection,since EOD is bad on his data and final on other demographics .


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> @jha - 543 has projected 4 seats for BJP and 3 for RJD-CONG. How is this a clean sweep by BJP as Arun Giri is claiming?



543 had predicted clean sweep on poll day. Thats what Arun Giri is referring to.


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> 543 had predicted clean sweep on poll day. Thats what Arun Giri is referring to.


This was his prediction on EOD 24apr





and then on later analysis


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> 543 had predicted clean sweep on poll day. Thats what Arun Giri is referring to.


Sirji, see his tweets once Patil Sahab realized something was inconsistent in the numbers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461830224213053440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461832494103293952
Not saying what he projected is going to be the final truth. He may very well be off the mark but this guy Arun Giri is passing half information in his tweets. He never mentioned about the above tweets that 543 posted right after the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

^^ Modi is not attacking Lalu in his rallies. This may prove counter productive. Nitish won 2 elections just by making people realize what nightmarish Lalu-raj was...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> ^^ Modi is not attacking Lalu in his rallies. This may prove counter productive. Nitish won 2 elections just by making people realize what nightmarish Lalu-raj was...


wont that give him sympathy?


----------



## Jason bourne

Aajtak reporter .Ye he .... I dont know them


----------



## INDIC

Jason bourne said:


> Aajtak reporter .Ye he .... I dont know them
> View attachment 26800



The guy at other side looks like Sanjay Bragta.


----------



## paranoiarocks

*In Amethi, bahu makes the beti sweat*
Rajiv Srivastava & Swati Mathur,TNN | May 3, 2014, 05.29 AM IST
658
comments
1
inShare
Share More
A
A




Priyanka Gandhi interacts with villagers while campaigning for brother Rahul in Amethi; BJP’s Smriti Irani talks with a young supporter in a village in Amethi.
*RELATED*

Smriti Irani, Kumar Vishwas ensure Rahul Gandhi doesn't get walkover ...
Lok Sabha polls: BJP fields Smriti Irani against Rahul Gandhi in Amet...
Smriti Irani arrives for Amethi campaign
Smriti Irani files nomination papers in Amethi
Rahul's 10-year Amethi record is dismal: Smriti Irani
AMETHI: Outside the ramlila grounds in Nasirabad, the weekly vegetable market is on. Clad in sneakers, salwar-kurta and a BJP cap, Anu Chaudhary, the state chief of BJP's women's unit in Haryana, distributes campaign material and pamphlets to vegetable vendors. "You have a right to development. If Amethi is a VIP constituency, question the vote-seekers on how your lives have improved," she says. People hear her out. Then someone asks, "Are you Priyanka?"

Hours later with a generator powering the mike, in the same grounds, Priyanka Gandhi Vadra talks about the Gandhis bringing electricity to Amethi. The mike fails several times and people complain. "In this area, electricity supply is nearly non-existent. She's talking about educational institutions but we do not have an inter-college," Mohd Iqbal, a fruit vendor said. Priyanka acknowledges that there are complaints but says it was the opposition that foiled attempts to bring power.

In Gauriganj, the headquarters of Amethi district, senior administrative officials are discussing the latest entrant into Amethi's political fray, BJP's Smriti Irani. At least a few times, she is referred to as Tulsi, TV's most popular bahu, a role Irani played about eight years ago before she entered politics.

"Her arrival created quite a stir in the initial days. As a celebrity, she drew large crowds," says one of them.

Travelling more than 200km every day, Irani has stationed herself in Amethi since early April and plans to stay till May 7, polling day.

With the help of the Sangh Parivar, Irani has begun sharing space with Priyanka in drawing room discussions over politics. Nudging the real contestant - Rahul Gandhi - out of the picture, people say Amethi's 2014 electoral battle is all about the real beti versus the reel bahu.

The beti invokes all that the first family has done for the people of Amethi in the many decades it has ruled; the bahu harps on everything else they could have done, but didn't. Both are using more than just celebrity-hood and charm to strengthen their election campaigns. In Irani's case, she has craftily kept the old Jan Sangh hands close, knowing they can help her build her base. In a more personal gesture, Irani applies tilak to every supporter who goes out campaigning for her. Anu Chaudhary, the Haryana unit volunteer, said, "Our focus is on making personal contact with people. We're touching villages the Gandhis have not visited even once in all these years."

As Irani goes on a mission to bring down a 40-year dynastic rule, Priyanka is hard at work trying to fortify it. Spending 15 hours daily campaigning, she's been on door-to-door visits, addressed corner meetings and made unscheduled halts at villages.

Santosh Shukla, a doctor in Amethi's Jamo block, said, "Irani's entry has put the Gandhis on shaky ground. For the fi rst time in decades, Amethi is witnessing an election, not a selection." It'll depend on who - the beti or the bahu - has the last word.


----------



## Abingdonboy

KS said:


> Did you read the accidental prime minister book ?


I can't say I did bro.


----------



## jha

paranoiarocks said:


> wont that give him sympathy?



Sympathy..? Anyone from Bihar will tell you that everyone except his core supporters despise his presence in Bihar politics. He evokes much strong hatred from the Non-Yadav/muslim voters. You will see JD-U outperforming RJD in assembly election simply because a large chunk of Muslims will vote for JD-U.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462596818824466432


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462602010995347456


----------



## Sourya Kharb

Checkout AAP neta Ashutosh "Ghadi Chod Kar Scooter Par Bhag Gaya Delhi Me"


----------



## jha

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462602010995347456



After Naveen Patnaik, Mamta deserves to be defeated. Too much BS from her coming out. More RSS shakhas should be opened in Bengal. If Mamta loves Bangladeshis, Bengalis should know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462484949891694592

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462484949891694592



  Fake ID hai.


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462484949891694592



Awesome Troll


----------



## SwAggeR

Sidak said:


>



Yes, Modi is so divisive that UPA psychos may blame him for unrest in East Ukraine too.


----------



## Jason bourne

Hahahahaha I told u modi ji aajtak ka interview lengeeee... 

Krantikari bahut hi krantikari he aapki channel ...


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Fake ID hai.



Mujhey Bhi pata hai


----------



## Android

I really want Bangladeshis at least kicked out of Mumbai and other Indian regions. If their Indian Bengali brethren love them so much they can accommodate them all in WB don't have much problem with that but when they end up screwing your economy then don't come begging to Delhi for package and make rest of the country pay for for your misdeeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

abey Modi ji ney toh Krantikari logo ki leli........... @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Android


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> abey Modi ji ney toh Krantikari logo ki leli........... @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Android



Kya hai Modi Ji nay?


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Kya hai Modi Ji nay?



first - "apka channel bhut krantikari hai"

middle - "krantikari sawal mat puchiye"

end - "bhut bhut namaskar krantikari logo ko"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> abey Modi ji ney toh Krantikari logo ki leli........... @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @Android


kab? kahan? kya hua?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> first - "apka channel bhut krantikari hai"
> 
> middle - "krantikari sawal mat puchiye"
> 
> end - "bhut bhut namaskar krantikari logo ko"



interview to 9 baje telecast hoga be


----------



## NKVD

chak de INDIA said:


> interview to 9 baje telecast hoga be


Nahi headlines today par chal raha hai dekho abhi


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> interview to 9 baje telecast hoga be



abey aaj tak headlines today - 8pm tha

zee news - 9pm


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> first - "apka channel bhut krantikari hai"
> 
> middle - "krantikari sawal mat puchiye"
> 
> end - "bhut bhut namaskar krantikari logo ko"


yaar yeh tu kahan pe dekh raha hai? eedar toh Shekar Suman ka oolala chal raha hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> first - "apka channel bhut krantikari hai"
> 
> middle - "krantikari sawal mat puchiye"
> 
> end - "bhut bhut namaskar krantikari logo ko"



first - "TU KHOTTA HAI"

middle - "TU KHOTTA HAI"

end - "TU KHOTTA HAI"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> yaar yeh tu kahan pe dekh raha hai? eedar toh Shekar Suman ka oolala chal raha hai!



abey khatm ho gya 

Krantikari interview chote hi hotey hai.



Sidak said:


> first - "TU KHOTTA HAI"
> 
> middle - "TU KHOTTA HAI"
> 
> end - "TU KHOTTA HAI"



chup chap padai pai lag ja....................


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> abey khatm ho gya
> 
> Krantikari interview chote hi hotey hai.
> 
> 
> 
> chup chap padai pai lag ja....................



chup be. . add dikha rahe 08:58 ki . .modi ji ka aaj tak pe sabse bada interview


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> abey khatm ho gya
> 
> Krantikari interview chote hi hotey hai.
> 
> 
> 
> chup chap padai pai lag ja....................


kya? Aaj Tak pe? Maybe they will telecast later in the evening, UK time 8PM. Will have to wait & see...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> abey khatm ho gya
> 
> Krantikari interview chote hi hotey hai.
> 
> 
> 
> chup chap padai pai lag ja....................



Chal Dafa ho...http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/fighting/***-kicking.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> chup be. . add dikha rahe 08:58 ki . .modi ji ka aaj tak pe sabse bada interview



sorry, HT pey 8pm tha.

@JanjaWeed Aaj tak pey abhi hai.



Sidak said:


> Chal Dafa ho...http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/fighting/***-kicking.gif




Mere Sabar ka bandh mat todh ..............................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

@Jarha , How many seats your party is getting ?? There are rumors that your neta ji is all set to loose Azamgadh seat.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Lagta hai Timesnow, NDTV aur CNNIBN ke alawa sub channel ko Modi ka interview mil raha hai. Maybe these three channels will get Modi interview after 16th May!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Modiji's interview on india tv
And on zee news
On aaj tak
On abp news


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462615153570115584


Jason bourne said:


> Modiji's interview on india tv
> And on zee news
> On aaj tak
> On abp news


All of them showing at once? Krantikari... bahut hi krantikari strategy!


----------



## arp2041

Where the F*** are those people who were raising questions on Modi not giving interview.....................

Modi is the man, Who chose the time & the date, he doesn't go by what people say. THAT'S A LEADER FOR YOU!


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Where the F*** are those people who were raising questions on Modi not giving interview.....................
> 
> Modi is the man, Who chose the time & the date, he doesn't go by what people say. THAT'S A LEADER FOR YOU!


'aap ek kaam karoge? krantikari kaam karoge? aap ek kraantikari channel ho!'
That facial expression by the anchor was priceless...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> 'aap ek kaam karoge? krantikari kaam karoge? aap ek kraantikari channel ho!'
> That facial expression by the anchor was priceless...



Bhai mere, 12 salo tak inn salo ney Modi ko nhi chora, ab jab Modi ki bari ayi toh kya woh inhe chor denge???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> Bhai mere, 12 salo tak inn salo ney Modi ko nhi chora, ab jab Modi ki bari ayi toh kya woh inhe chor denge???



kya jhada hai Aaaj **** walon ko


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Bhai mere, 12 salo tak inn salo ney Modi ko nhi chora, ab jab Modi ki bari ayi toh kya woh inhe chor denge???


Yaar maja aaya. Krantikari channel ka tog vaat laga diya. They need to sue that Punya Praaun Vajpayee guy for putting everyone one else in an embarrassing position due to his krantikari stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

*AAP and RSS Varanasi unit workers clash. FIR filed.*


----------



## paranoiarocks

Dressed in a crisp dark green sari, matching blouse and flat chappals, Priyanka alights alone from her campaign vehicle, an SUV, a white Toyota Fortuner, its roof piled with marigold garlands given to her through the day, for some chit-chat. Behind Priyanka, a huge imposing wall of a village building is plastered with a life-size poster of the BJP’s prime ministerial candidate, Narendra Modi. From the billboard, the BJP’s poster boy for 2014, dressed in a maroon jacket and beige kurta, stares piercingly straight ahead. The caption, ‘_Abki baar Modi sarkar_’, asserts itself below. Priyanka moves to the crowd and addresses 50-year-old Mithilesh Kumari: “_Kaisa chehra lagta hai inka? Daraavana lagta hai?_ (What do you think of the face? Is it scary?)” referring to the picture on the wall. Kumari, a mukhiya of her village, lets out a ringing laugh and shoots back, “_Buland chehra lagta hai. Hindustani dikhta hai humko. Bahut achche hain._ (It is a strong face. An Indian face. He’s very good.)” Ironically, Kumari resonates what Modi has been saying about himself all along. Priyanka lingers on for a bit, chatting some more, before moving on to her next destination.


There’s A Hole In The Pocket, Dear Rahul | Prarthna Gahilote


@jha @onu1886 @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @Android @Jason bourne

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> Yaar maja aaya. Krantikari channel ka tog vaat laga diya. They need to sue that Punya Praaun Vajpayee guy for putting everyone one else in an embarrassing position due to his krantikari stupidity.


any video of "Krantikari" interview?


----------



## Android

Battle of Varanasi seems to be getting intense. BJP workers from all over the country particularly from Mumbai, Delhi and Gujarat flooding into the holy city to aid local bjp unit in campaigning.


----------



## Jason bourne

Android said:


> Battle of Varanasi seems to be getting intense. BJP workers from all over the country particularly from Mumbai, Delhi and Gujarat flooding into the holy city to aid local bjp unit in campaigning.




Gujrat se varanasi ki train ki tickit nahi mil rahiii...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Jason bourne said:


> Gujrat se varanasi ki train ki tickit nahi mil rahiii...



you were joking with that 32k figure for train travel, right???


----------



## paranoiarocks

From Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

Jason bourne said:


> Gujrat se varanasi ki train ki tickit nahi mil rahiii...




varanasi main ab tak kitne log bahar se aaye hai ?


----------



## onu1886

Soumitra said:


> any video of "Krantikari" interview?







its not a very good quality video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> any video of "Krantikari" interview?



Aaj Tak - YouTube


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462617298012868608

Sundar... Ati sundar... Kya akalpaniya ghatnayen ghat rahi hain is chunav mein... Jai ho...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

Android said:


> you were joking with that 32k figure for train travel, right???



Nope its true 12th tak koi train me booking he hi nahi gujrat se


----------



## onu1886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462632998089674753">


what krantikari thoughts!!


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462617298012868608

Sundar... Ati sundar... Kya akalpaniya ghatnayen ghat rahi hain is chunav mein... Jai ho...


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462617298012868608
> 
> Sundar... Ati sundar... Kya akalpaniya ghatnayen ghat rahi hain is chunav mein... Jai ho...


You read this piece in outlook ?Must read ...

Secondly,There wouldn't have been any modi rally if sangh functionaries there hadn't smelled something .


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anathema

paranoiarocks said:


> From Twitter
> 
> View attachment 26931



This would be disappointing....NDA 240 ? would mean that BJP will be below 200.

Is this current Projections or an old one ? 

@GreenFoe @jbond197 , can you verify ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462645031363305472
Oh look.. everything same! AAP shouldn't be outsourcing the job to the same company. It would look too conspicuous!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

anathema said:


> This would be disappointing....NDA 240 ? would mean that BJP will be below 200.
> 
> Is this current Projections or an old one ?
> 
> @GreenFoe @jbond197 , can you verify ?



Arre Bhai Likhe to hain Phases,Abhi two phases Baki hai ........

Exit poll numbers of each phase and their sum(438 seats so far)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462643366589497345


----------



## anathema

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462643366589497345



how did this happen yaar ? Thought TRS will support anyone who forms government ? What is happening behind the scenes ?


----------



## paranoiarocks

anathema said:


> how did this happen yaar ? Thought TRS will support anyone who forms government ? What is happening behind the scenes ?



Pre election rhetoric,secondly depends on whether they depend on MIM support in assembly or not ,but YES they will need funds .


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

anathema said:


> This would be disappointing....NDA 240 ? would mean that BJP will be below 200.
> 
> Is this current Projections or an old one ?
> 
> @GreenFoe @jbond197 , can you verify ?



stats are showing votes till 30th april only.


----------



## jha

anathema said:


> how did this happen yaar ? Thought TRS will support anyone who forms government ? What is happening behind the scenes ?



They have a deal with MIM. Owaisi will be deputy CM. BJP should not have allied with TDP in Telangana. Has caused them a good number of votes and in turn has helped TRS. Not to forget all the parties in Telangana are afraid of rising BJP. BJP should poach TRS MPs if need be.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462643367684235264


----------



## Soumitra

BSP leader, hugged by man who set himself on fire during TV show, dies - The Times of India


----------



## anathema

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>On 24th April got msg from satta market giving 273 seats to <a href="http://t.co/fo4y775usi">http://t.co/fo4y775usi</a> same &#39;agency&#39; corrected figure to 231.</p>&mdash; narendra nath (@iamnarendranath) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462653341320097792">May 3, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
Conflicting reports , not sure what is happening ?


----------



## paranoiarocks

anathema said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>On 24th April got msg from satta market giving 273 seats to <a href="http://t.co/fo4y775usi">http://t.co/fo4y775usi</a> same &#39;agency&#39; corrected figure to 231.</p>&mdash; narendra nath (@iamnarendranath) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462653341320097792">May 3, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> Conflicting reports , not sure what is happening ?



Just drama,wait 9 more day ,12th ko 5-6 exit poll ayenge :|


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462620881663971329
Is madar**** ka kya kare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462620881663971329
> Is madar**** ka kya kare



He should start by shooting his Hindu family first. Will definitely win trust of muslims then


----------



## paranoiarocks

onu1886 said:


> He should start by shooting his Hindu family first. Will definitely win trust of muslims then


Actually i dont disagree with hounding of communal politicians of bjp by media but these guys should also be hounded .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

anathema said:


> This would be disappointing....NDA 240 ? would mean that BJP will be below 200.
> 
> Is this current Projections or an old one ?
> 
> @GreenFoe @jbond197 , can you verify ?


these are upto 7th phase. two phases are still there


----------



## Rahul9090

Cong won't support Third Front to form govt, will get enough seats, says Rahul Gandhi - Hindustan Times


----------



## jbond197

anathema said:


> This would be disappointing....NDA 240 ? would mean that BJP will be below 200.
> 
> Is this current Projections or an old one ?
> 
> @GreenFoe @jbond197 , can you verify ?



240 to 260 is for BJP. NDA 280 to 320. This is as per 543..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

jbond197 said:


> 240 to 260 is for BJP. NDA 280 to 320. This is as per 543..


'thats based on 'swing' methodology , graph i posted was for seats done so far .

*Ok Here are Tweets from Bihar Journo (sums up Bihar equation)*

@jha @arp2041 @Jason bourne @Android @anathema @jbond197

17- मैंने एनडीए 25,यूपीए 15 की बात कही थी। कायम हूं। एक-दो सीट के फेरबदल की चांस हमेशा बनी रहती है। और मुझे इसके लिए कोई पैसे नहीं मिले हैं

16-अंत में कई सीटों पर अंतिमबॉल पर फैसले वाली सीन है। अत: अपने स्टैंड पर कायम,लेकिन परिणाम बदले तोहैरान नहीं हूंगा,हार स्वीकार कर लूंगा

15-ए-बेहतर कैडर बी-मोदी के पीएम बनने के चांस सी-पटनाब्लास्ट ने मोदी को अडवांटेज दिया और वे लालू से थोड़ आगे नजर आ रहे हैं

14- इन बार-बार बदलती परिस्थितिमें तीन कारणों से लालू-मोदी की सीधी लड़ाई में मोदी को अडवांटेज दे रहाहूं। अधिक सीट जीत सकते हैं मोदी।

13-हालत यह है कि बाकी के 13 सीटों में मोदी-लालू में जो कुनबा अपने वोट बैंक का अधिक उपयोग करेगा,अडवांटेज में वही रहेगा।

12-यहीं मोदी लहरबीजेपी के लिएसंजीवनी बनी।मोदी न होते तो बीजेपी की हालत नीतीश सी होती। माइनसयादव,हिंदुओं का वोट मोदी के नाम पर मिल गया

11- वोटिंग पैर्टन इस कदर सेउलझी कि सारे अनुमान-ट्रेंड एक तरफ हो गये और बिहार की गणनाा नये सिरे सेहोने लगी। हर कोई नया अर्थ निकालने लगा

10-लेकिन लालू के काट मेंबीजेपी ने भी हिंदु वोट को बहुत हद तक पोलराइज्ड करन में सफलता पा ली। कुछजगह निश्चित हार को बचाने में सफल हो गये

9-कुछ सीटों पर जहांआरजेडी-बीजेपी की लडाई कांटे की थी,जेडीयू के लोकल उममीदवार ने ऊपरी शह सेलालू के पक्ष में अपरोक्ष रूप से मैदान छोड दिया

8- जो बिहार में रहते हैं वहजानते हैं कि यादव-मुस्लिम थोक में वोटिंग करते रहे हैं।इसे लालू लहर कहागया मोदी लहर से भारी साबित होगा

7-चूंकि फील्ड से यादव-मुस्लिम के अग्रेसिव वोटिंग की खबर आई अचानक बिहार से हवा बदलने आई। यह आंशिक रूप से सही भी है।

6- चुनाव जैसे-जैसे करीब आयायादव-मुस्लिम लालू के साथ आ गये,बीजेपी सवर्ण, दलित वोट के सहारे आगे बढ़नेलगी।नीतीश लड़ाई में लगातार दूर होते गये

5-मोदी ने यादव वोट पर टारगेटकिया,इस क्रम में लालू पर उन्होंने तीखे हमले नहीं किये। लालू ने बदले मेंतीखा हमला किया।लालू अडवांटेज में रहे

4- बीजेपी का गणित था कि नरेन्द्र मोदी के नाम परओबीसी,सर्वण और चुके हुए लालू से यादव वोट खींचकर बिहार फतह कर लेंगे

3-नीतीश का गणित था किमहादलित,ओबीसी और कुछ मुस्लिम वोट के सहारे सम्माजनक कुनबा बचाने में सफलरह जाएंगे। तीनों के वोट मिल जाएं तो संभव भी था

2- आरजेडी के पास लालू,जेडीयूके पास नीतीश का चेहरा था।बीजेपी को मोदी के सहारे उतरना मजबूरी था और उरतेभी। चुनाव पूरे जातीय समीकरण पर होने थे

1-नीतीश के बीजेपी से अलग होनेके बाद ऐसे आसार बने कि आरजेडी-कांग्रेस-एलजेपी,जेडीयू और बीजेपी आपस मेंलड़ेगी। तीनों के चांस बनेंगे


----------



## Roybot

onu1886 said:


> its not a very good quality video



Well Modi just ripped Aajtak a new one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

paranoiarocks said:


> 'thats based on 'swing' methodology , graph i posted was for seats done so far .
> 
> *Ok Here are Tweets from Bihar Journo (sums up Bihar equation)*
> 
> @jha @arp2041 @Jason bourne @Android @anathema @jbond197
> 
> 17- मैंने एनडीए 25,यूपीए 15 की बात कही थी। कायम हूं। एक-दो सीट के फेरबदल की चांस हमेशा बनी रहती है। और मुझे इसके लिए कोई पैसे नहीं मिले हैं
> 
> 16-अंत में कई सीटों पर अंतिमबॉल पर फैसले वाली सीन है। अत: अपने स्टैंड पर कायम,लेकिन परिणाम बदले तोहैरान नहीं हूंगा,हार स्वीकार कर लूंगा
> 
> 15-ए-बेहतर कैडर बी-मोदी के पीएम बनने के चांस सी-पटनाब्लास्ट ने मोदी को अडवांटेज दिया और वे लालू से थोड़ आगे नजर आ रहे हैं
> 
> 14- इन बार-बार बदलती परिस्थितिमें तीन कारणों से लालू-मोदी की सीधी लड़ाई में मोदी को अडवांटेज दे रहाहूं। अधिक सीट जीत सकते हैं मोदी।
> 
> 13-हालत यह है कि बाकी के 13 सीटों में मोदी-लालू में जो कुनबा अपने वोट बैंक का अधिक उपयोग करेगा,अडवांटेज में वही रहेगा।
> 
> 12-यहीं मोदी लहरबीजेपी के लिएसंजीवनी बनी।मोदी न होते तो बीजेपी की हालत नीतीश सी होती। माइनसयादव,हिंदुओं का वोट मोदी के नाम पर मिल गया
> 
> 11- वोटिंग पैर्टन इस कदर सेउलझी कि सारे अनुमान-ट्रेंड एक तरफ हो गये और बिहार की गणनाा नये सिरे सेहोने लगी। हर कोई नया अर्थ निकालने लगा
> 
> 10-लेकिन लालू के काट मेंबीजेपी ने भी हिंदु वोट को बहुत हद तक पोलराइज्ड करन में सफलता पा ली। कुछजगह निश्चित हार को बचाने में सफल हो गये
> 
> 9-कुछ सीटों पर जहांआरजेडी-बीजेपी की लडाई कांटे की थी,जेडीयू के लोकल उममीदवार ने ऊपरी शह सेलालू के पक्ष में अपरोक्ष रूप से मैदान छोड दिया
> 
> 8- जो बिहार में रहते हैं वहजानते हैं कि यादव-मुस्लिम थोक में वोटिंग करते रहे हैं।इसे लालू लहर कहागया मोदी लहर से भारी साबित होगा
> 
> 7-चूंकि फील्ड से यादव-मुस्लिम के अग्रेसिव वोटिंग की खबर आई अचानक बिहार से हवा बदलने आई। यह आंशिक रूप से सही भी है।
> 
> 6- चुनाव जैसे-जैसे करीब आयायादव-मुस्लिम लालू के साथ आ गये,बीजेपी सवर्ण, दलित वोट के सहारे आगे बढ़नेलगी।नीतीश लड़ाई में लगातार दूर होते गये
> 
> 5-मोदी ने यादव वोट पर टारगेटकिया,इस क्रम में लालू पर उन्होंने तीखे हमले नहीं किये। लालू ने बदले मेंतीखा हमला किया।लालू अडवांटेज में रहे
> 
> 4- बीजेपी का गणित था कि नरेन्द्र मोदी के नाम परओबीसी,सर्वण और चुके हुए लालू से यादव वोट खींचकर बिहार फतह कर लेंगे
> 
> 3-नीतीश का गणित था किमहादलित,ओबीसी और कुछ मुस्लिम वोट के सहारे सम्माजनक कुनबा बचाने में सफलरह जाएंगे। तीनों के वोट मिल जाएं तो संभव भी था
> 
> 2- आरजेडी के पास लालू,जेडीयूके पास नीतीश का चेहरा था।बीजेपी को मोदी के सहारे उतरना मजबूरी था और उरतेभी। चुनाव पूरे जातीय समीकरण पर होने थे
> 
> 1-नीतीश के बीजेपी से अलग होनेके बाद ऐसे आसार बने कि आरजेडी-कांग्रेस-एलजेपी,जेडीयू और बीजेपी आपस मेंलड़ेगी। तीनों के चांस बनेंगे




Yahi to hum bhi kah rahe hain.. 20-24 for BJP+ .... And this is not Lalu comeback. This is Nitish's own $hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> Yahi to hum bhi kah rahe hain.. 20-24 for BJP+ .... And this is not Lalu comeback. This is Nitish's own $hit.


If nitish goes to 0-2 and BJP+ 20-24 ,UPA 15-16,what do you think of post poll ?

Will BJP LJP and Jdu come together or what ?


----------



## jha

paranoiarocks said:


> If nitish goes to 0-2 and BJP+ 20-24 ,UPA 15-16,what do you think of post poll ?
> 
> Will BJP LJP and *Jdu* come together or what ?



JD-U with Nitish at helm wont. But some vertical split in JD-U can not be ruled out after the election results. MLAs will force JD-U to seek alliance with BJP/RJD. Interesting times ahead in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*'Nitish govt will collapse on May 21' - The Times of India*

@jha what do you reckon? Is there any possibility of change in govt with BJP at the helm? How many members do LJP have in the state assembly?


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> *'Nitish govt will collapse on May 21' - The Times of India*
> 
> @jha what do you reckon? Is there any possibility of change in govt with BJP at the helm? How many members do LJP have in the state assembly?



I hope this does not happen. Lalu needs to be in jail during assembly elections. Bihar can not take a chance right now. Nitish is 100 times better than Lalu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

paranoiarocks said:


> 'thats based on 'swing' methodology , graph i posted was for seats done so far .
> 
> *Ok Here are Tweets from Bihar Journo (sums up Bihar equation)*
> 
> @jha @arp2041 @Jason bourne @Android @anathema @jbond197
> 
> 17- मैंने एनडीए 25,यूपीए 15 की बात कही थी। कायम हूं। एक-दो सीट के फेरबदल की चांस हमेशा बनी रहती है। और मुझे इसके लिए कोई पैसे नहीं मिले हैं
> 
> 16-अंत में कई सीटों पर अंतिमबॉल पर फैसले वाली सीन है। अत: अपने स्टैंड पर कायम,लेकिन परिणाम बदले तोहैरान नहीं हूंगा,हार स्वीकार कर लूंगा
> 
> 15-ए-बेहतर कैडर बी-मोदी के पीएम बनने के चांस सी-पटनाब्लास्ट ने मोदी को अडवांटेज दिया और वे लालू से थोड़ आगे नजर आ रहे हैं
> 
> 14- इन बार-बार बदलती परिस्थितिमें तीन कारणों से लालू-मोदी की सीधी लड़ाई में मोदी को अडवांटेज दे रहाहूं। अधिक सीट जीत सकते हैं मोदी।
> 
> 13-हालत यह है कि बाकी के 13 सीटों में मोदी-लालू में जो कुनबा अपने वोट बैंक का अधिक उपयोग करेगा,अडवांटेज में वही रहेगा।
> 
> 12-यहीं मोदी लहरबीजेपी के लिएसंजीवनी बनी।मोदी न होते तो बीजेपी की हालत नीतीश सी होती। माइनसयादव,हिंदुओं का वोट मोदी के नाम पर मिल गया
> 
> 11- वोटिंग पैर्टन इस कदर सेउलझी कि सारे अनुमान-ट्रेंड एक तरफ हो गये और बिहार की गणनाा नये सिरे सेहोने लगी। हर कोई नया अर्थ निकालने लगा
> 
> 10-लेकिन लालू के काट मेंबीजेपी ने भी हिंदु वोट को बहुत हद तक पोलराइज्ड करन में सफलता पा ली। कुछजगह निश्चित हार को बचाने में सफल हो गये
> 
> 9-कुछ सीटों पर जहांआरजेडी-बीजेपी की लडाई कांटे की थी,जेडीयू के लोकल उममीदवार ने ऊपरी शह सेलालू के पक्ष में अपरोक्ष रूप से मैदान छोड दिया
> 
> 8- जो बिहार में रहते हैं वहजानते हैं कि यादव-मुस्लिम थोक में वोटिंग करते रहे हैं।इसे लालू लहर कहागया मोदी लहर से भारी साबित होगा
> 
> 7-चूंकि फील्ड से यादव-मुस्लिम के अग्रेसिव वोटिंग की खबर आई अचानक बिहार से हवा बदलने आई। यह आंशिक रूप से सही भी है।
> 
> 6- चुनाव जैसे-जैसे करीब आयायादव-मुस्लिम लालू के साथ आ गये,बीजेपी सवर्ण, दलित वोट के सहारे आगे बढ़नेलगी।नीतीश लड़ाई में लगातार दूर होते गये
> 
> 5-मोदी ने यादव वोट पर टारगेटकिया,इस क्रम में लालू पर उन्होंने तीखे हमले नहीं किये। लालू ने बदले मेंतीखा हमला किया।लालू अडवांटेज में रहे
> 
> 4- बीजेपी का गणित था कि नरेन्द्र मोदी के नाम परओबीसी,सर्वण और चुके हुए लालू से यादव वोट खींचकर बिहार फतह कर लेंगे
> 
> 3-नीतीश का गणित था किमहादलित,ओबीसी और कुछ मुस्लिम वोट के सहारे सम्माजनक कुनबा बचाने में सफलरह जाएंगे। तीनों के वोट मिल जाएं तो संभव भी था
> 
> 2- आरजेडी के पास लालू,जेडीयूके पास नीतीश का चेहरा था।बीजेपी को मोदी के सहारे उतरना मजबूरी था और उरतेभी। चुनाव पूरे जातीय समीकरण पर होने थे
> 
> 1-नीतीश के बीजेपी से अलग होनेके बाद ऐसे आसार बने कि आरजेडी-कांग्रेस-एलजेपी,जेडीयू और बीजेपी आपस मेंलड़ेगी। तीनों के चांस बनेंगे



Translation for non-hindi BJP supporters ??


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> I hope this does not happen. Lalu needs to be in jail during assembly elections. Bihar can not take a chance right now. Nitish is 100 times better than Lalu.


Yes although i dont like nitish because of his drama but after years of bad governance bihar was on good path,sadly he didnt believed on his core voters and went after those who ditched him.


----------



## paranoiarocks

KS said:


> Translation for non-hindi BJP supporters ??



1.After Nitish BJP split it was evident that contest will be between _con-rjd-ljp _, _bjp_ and jdu,all of them had their chances.
2.Rjd had laloo,Jdu had nitish ,BJP had modi (but no local face) so bjp went ahead with support of modi wave .
3.Nitish thought that Mahadalit,obc and some muslims would give him face saving ,at that time it was looking possible too.
4.Bjp was betting on obc,uppercaste and some dis-chanted yadav voters .
5.to woo yadav voters modi didn't attacked laloo but laloo did attack modi & laloo got the advantage
6.as the elections came closer bjp started running with dalit,UC and Laloo with Y-M alliance,nitish was out of race .
7.As reports started coming that M-Y have voted en mass for laloo,winds started changing and this was called laloo wave
8.people who live in bihar know that M-Y vote en mass and that's why laloo wave was termed even stronger that modi one .
9.In some places where BJP-RJD were in tight race ,JDU left the ground covertly for RJD(due to higher orders).
10.But BJP too successfully united the hindu vote(non yadav),that how they saved definitive defeat in some places.
11.Voting trends became so vague that all calculations went upside down and new calculations started happening .
12.And here Modi wave saved BJP ,If modi was not there BJP would have ended like Jdu. Hindu vote(non yadav) is going to bjp due to modi factor
13.As things hold now ,anyone who uses his vote bank properly will win the remaining 13 seats.
14.Due to these changed circumstances ,I'am giving modi slight edge due to 3 reasons ,modi can win more seats .
15. 1st reason-> better cadre ,second--> chance of becoming PM and third the blast in patna gave modi advantage and thats why modi is looking in a slightly better position than laloo.
16.Few seats are for last ball game,I will not get astonished if things change ,i will accept defeat if iam wrong .
17.NDA-25,UPA-15,one two seats can go here and there and I'am not getting any money for making these assumptions .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462620881663971329
> Is madar**** ka kya kare



@Jarha , what do say about this ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462827545441107969

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

This is what the NEWS TRADER sardesai has to say about Assam Violence..................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462825399618387968
For him life of 21 people is NOTHING & Assam will get media coverage only when the deaths go up to 1000+ IDIOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

On Rahul's turf, they hail Gujarat model - The Times of India

Nice read. Though I strongly believe TOI is a congressi mouthpiece.....

Even if Smriti Irani loses to Rahul, one thing is for sure, the Gandhi family is having sleepless nights thinking about the outcome


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Roybot

@kaykay


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Those who were children of Bharat Mata, those who observe Durgashtami they are my brothers. We must treat them like children of India: Modiji in WB rally advocating giving Indian citizenship to Bangladeshi Hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Really time for BDeshi illigal inflitrators to pack up.Bodos should be really given free hand to flush them out. Assam Congress CM Tarun Gogoi too wants to get rid of illigal BDeshi votebanks. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462858437454348288


----------



## onu1886

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462859074455879681
Ab kya hoga snoopgate panel ka?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462857557279645696


onu1886 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462859074455879681
> Ab kya hoga snoopgate panel ka?



What do they mean by "at this stage'' ??


----------



## onu1886

SwAggeR said:


> What do they mean by "at this stage'' ??


They are opposed to judge as it is only 10 days before results.


----------



## SwAggeR

onu1886 said:


> They are opposed to judge as it is only 10 days before results.



Let's hope Congress toes the line of NCP or else I can see Vadra in Tihar.


----------



## ashok321

On Snoop-gate..


----------



## Marxist




----------



## ashok321




----------



## itachiii

anathema said:


> how did this happen yaar ? Thought TRS will support anyone who forms government ? What is happening behind the scenes ?



in an interview to ndtv kcr said that he will support rahul gandhi to be p.m and join upa, but would stay away from bjp.....


----------



## SwAggeR

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't think it will work like that. Even during the last NDA time in office the Gandhis had SPG cover, AFAIK they are covered under the SPG act so it would take a change of this act to remove this cover which- i hope to God happens. IF there is any threat to their lives (big if ) they can either hire personal security or have NSG cover Z+ but ONLY those actually in senior positions in the constitutional framework of India i.e. opposition leader, the need for Priyanka Gandhi to have SPG cover is utterly beyond me and look how she treats these highly trained professionals.
> 
> I really, really hope the BJP address this although I've not heard any one from the BJP or any other party even question the Gandhi's right to SPG cover when it is meant to be for the PMs, their families and former PMs- Sonia, Rahul and Priyanka are none of these. It is an utter joke.
> 
> 
> @arp2041 what do you think about this? How likely is it they'll be stripped of this cover? And also i've seen that figure but Im 99% sure she was accompanying the PM every time, there's NO WAY she gets to use the IAF helos at her whim.



This is SPG act link and there is nothing which stipulates that Gandhies can't be stripped of SPG cover if Government at center wants to do so.

Yes, MMS can enjoy the SPG cover as he would be ex-PM.

THE GAZETTE OF INDIA


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462600109901893632
Many are predicting BJP - 240+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462600109901893632
> Many are predicting BJP - 240+



Rajagopal ??Never heard of him, let alone his predictions.


----------



## onu1886

SwAggeR said:


> Rajagopal ??Never heard of him, let alone his predictions.


He's the pepper spray MP. He was expelled from Cong for this during anti -Telangana protests.
He probably wants to join Modi govt and that's why he's giving far fetched numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Congress accuses Narendra Modi of being responsible for global warming | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

Even NC is opposing snoopgate probe at this stage.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462874388191117312">


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462883618453352449">

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

onu1886 said:


> Even NC is opposing snoopgate probe at this stage.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462874388191117312">
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462883618453352449">



I didn't expect it at least from him.It seems Arun Jaitly has played BJP's card of victim of vindictive politics well and the risk of retaliation from BJP loomed on UPA allies.


----------



## arp2041

SwAggeR said:


> I didn't expect it at least from him.It seems Arun Jaitly has played BJP's card of victim of vindictive politics well and the risk of retaliation from BJP loomed on UPA allies.



Some Congress leaders have left no stone unturned to Make MODI the PM. The timing of opening a panel couldn't have been worst & even a kid knows that. Add to that, when it comes from the mouth of Zero Loss Sibal, people don't buy any argument even if he says the most obvious truths.


----------



## JanjaWeed

onu1886 said:


> Even NC is opposing snoopgate probe at this stage.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462874388191117312">
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462883618453352449">





SwAggeR said:


> I didn't expect it at least from him.It seems Arun Jaitly has played BJP's card of victim of vindictive politics well and the risk of retaliation from BJP loomed on UPA allies.


both NCP & NC will have lot to lose as a part of collateral damage, should BJP decide to pay congress in the same coin. No wonder they are being cautious here!


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462887725046050816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462894295184183296
@JanjaWeed do you get the feeling if AAP is actually a stroke (wheather master or not) played by Modi himself? if yes, than exactly what for??



JanjaWeed said:


> both NCP & NC will have lot to lose as a part of collateral damage, should BJP decide to pay congress in the same coin. No wonder they are being cautious here!



both NCP & NC are "POTENTIAL" NDA supporters/constituents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouthDesi

SwAggeR said:


> Rajagopal ??Never heard of him, let alone his predictions.



Lagadapati Rajagopal is 2 term (2004-2014) Cong MP of Vijayawada, a foreign return and one of the richest MP from India. From 2004, his survey always becomes correct in all the elections including Bi-elections took place in AP.This time his survey predicts NDA win in Seemandhra and TRS win in Telangana. 

In Yesterdays press conf, when journos insisted him about NDA numbers he said NDA will form the GOVT mostly on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@jha MJ Akbar doing a press conference on Amethi...............

BJP is really going for the KILL now, they sense real chance of VICTORY!!!! ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

SouthDesi said:


> Lagadapati Rajagopal is 2 term (2004-2014) Cong MP of Vijayawada, a foreign return and one of the richest MP from India. From 2004, his survey always becomes correct in all the elections including Bi-elections took place in AP.This time his survey predicts NDA win in Seemandhra and TRS win in Telangana.
> 
> In Yesterdays press conf, when journos insisted him about NDA numbers he said NDA will form the GOVT mostly on their own.



I hope his predictions turns out true this time around too.


arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462894295184183296
> do you get the feeling if AAP is actually a stroke (wheather master or not) played by Modi himself? if yes, than exactly what for??
> 
> 
> 
> both NCP & NC are "POTENTIAL" NDA supporters/constituents



When did CSDS publish their recent survey ?? 235 for BJP when 46 seats in UP and BIhar are still to be go for poll is unbelievable.


----------



## arp2041

AAP rising in India, will win 65-70 seats – CNN News | News Tag

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha MJ Akbar doing a press conference on Amethi...............
> 
> BJP is really going for the KILL now, they sense real chance of VICTORY!!!! ??



Despite all this hulla-gulla over BJP's energized last minute push, I believe ( am confident actually ) that Rahul Gandhi is winning comfortably with a margin more than Lakh. 

People in Amethi ( UP in general) are too gullible to not fall for emotional drama. When someone says that he does not road because he is a farmer and works in the field, You know they are doomed to be ruled not served.

I want this bigot in Jail... 

Links of IM operative traced to SP leader Azmi - The Times of India


----------



## SwAggeR

jha said:


> Despite all this hulla-gulla over BJP's energized last minute push, I believe ( am confident actually ) that Rahul Gandhi is winning comfortably with a margin more than Lakh.
> 
> People in Amethi ( UP in general) are too gullible to not fall for emotional drama. When someone says that he does not road because he is a farmer and works in the field, You know they are doomed to be ruled not served.
> 
> I want this bigot in Jail...
> 
> Links of IM operative traced to SP leader Azmi - The Times of India



On , what charges ??


----------



## INDIC

Will this thread reach 2000 pages by the time vote counting starts on 16th May.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462889452562427904


----------



## jha

SwAggeR said:


> On , what charges ??



No idea as of now. That explains use of "want" .


----------



## arp2041

INDIC said:


> Will this thread reach 2000 pages by the time vote counting starts on 16th May.



Counting key liye toh nai thread kholna padegi


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462903835162185728


----------



## onu1886

The Runaway Messiah | OPEN Magazine

Superb article on Kejri , AAP and Benaras . Do read.


----------



## SouryaKharb

arp2041 said:


> Counting key liye toh nai thread kholna padegi


True..Counting wale din bahut discussion hone wali hai re Baba or Tension bhi


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462903368147804161


SouryaKharb said:


> True..Counting wale din bahut discussion hone wali hai re Baba or Tension bhi



Lot of Pakistani and BDesies will cry ,bitch and bicker that day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462904212003647488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouryaKharb

SwAggeR said:


> Lot of Pakistani and BDesies cry ,bitch and bicker that day.


True I will be here to make them cry more


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462906697153904641


----------



## karan.1970

INDIC said:


> Will this thread reach 2000 pages by the time vote counting starts on 16th May.


HOW many pages did the pakistan elections thread reach ?



INDIC said:


> Will this thread reach 2000 pages by the time vote counting starts on 16th May.


HOW many pages did the pakistan elections thread reach ?


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462908507541356544

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

karan.1970 said:


> HOW many pages did the pakistan elections thread reach ?



No idea but all of them were dedicated partyworkers of PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462904682050904065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462907749601271808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462912908830048256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462913202032893952

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462914016839352320


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462923303619805185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462923074502152193
youtube.com/watch?v=FIJ9fkybqsM


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462923899877871616


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462944295389904896


----------



## SRP

Cops on election duty; EC cannot provide them basics but expects good security for polls







Facepalm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

SwAggeR said:


> This is SPG act link and there is nothing which stipulates that Gandhies can't be stripped of SPG cover if Government at center wants to do so.
> 
> Yes, MMS can enjoy the SPG cover as he would be ex-PM.
> 
> THE GAZETTE OF INDIA


I am not too well versed in the SPG act so if what you say is true I very much hope the Gandhis are stripped of their SPG cover when and if the BJP come to power, there is simply no justification for it. 


I wonder how likely this is though......




As for MMS, there is no question of him not having it, he is an ex-PM of India and is fully entitled to it as every other former PM of India has had it.


----------



## Soumitra

Why Development Doesn’t Pay, And Caste Does: The ABCD of Bihar Elections | Sankarshan Thakur


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462940359937380352


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462952251774881792


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462951609064890368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462951492089966592


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462967565451415552

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462894295184183296
> @JanjaWeed do you get the feeling if AAP is actually a stroke (wheather master or not) played by Modi himself? if yes, than exactly what for??


Na.. basically Kejriwal himself played into Modi's hands & ended being Modi's b!tch!
Basically Kejri overestimated himself after his Delhi fluke. He took on Shiela Dikshit & won against her. He failed realise the fact that Congress & Shiela Dikshit was a sinking ship already at the time of state elections. & all he did was to be there at the right place at the right time.
& he thought he can do no wrong.. & tried to take Modi on by using the same tactic. But he failed to realise that public opinion about Modi is not the same as the one against Shiela Dikshit.. Kejri will regret his bravado & will learn a valuable lesson come 16th May. To beat the man... you got to be the man!



> both NCP & NC are "POTENTIAL" NDA supporters/constituents



I can see NC providing outside support to NDA, They always like to be on the right side of the ruling party at center! Ideology, ethics & morality are just a negotiable commodity for these guys. As far as NCP is concerned.. I don't see them supporting NDA... not that they don't want to.. but Shiv Sena will oppose that. But Sharad Pawar will play the role of friendly opposition... there is a lot of skeletons in his cupboard. Long arm of law is the last thing he wants to deal with at this stage of his political career.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

In Bengal, Mamata threatens to ‘rock Delhi’ as Modi says he will deport Bangladeshi migrants - The Times of India
Looks like BJP has smelt the blood in WB. Didi is falling into the trap & hence going mental 

btw how many seats are left to go for polls in WB?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LURKER

Gaur se dekhiye is chutiye ko

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

JanjaWeed said:


> In Bengal, Mamata threatens to ‘rock Delhi’ as Modi says he will deport Bangladeshi migrants - The Times of India
> Looks like BJP has smelt the blood in WB. Didi is falling into the trap & hence going mental
> 
> btw how many seats are left to go for polls in WB?


This woman is like a child , Modi har 4-5 din mein ungal karta rehta hai and she keeps taking the bait. Enjoy the fun

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @jha NDTV giving 23 out of 33 seats remaining to go to polls in UP to BJP!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @jha NDTV giving 23 out of 33 seats remaining to go to polls in UP to BJP!!!


Yup.. Have been watching the programme before the outdoor set got washed off by sacred Ganga Looks like Ganga mata is not too pleased with sickular NDTV  I still think either NDTV is inflating BJP's figure or in a process of reinvention to cope with future events btw I would have liked if they had revealed the fate of Pappu's seat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @jha NDTV giving 23 out of 33 seats remaining to go to polls in UP to BJP!!!



With 40% seat share and more Modi rallies to go along with rallies of BJP heavyweights like Advani, Rajnath, Shushma, Jaitley , I would reckon 27+ seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Abingdonboy said:


> I am not too well versed in the SPG act so if what you say is true I very much hope the Gandhis are stripped of their SPG cover when and if the BJP come to power, there is simply no justification for it.
> 
> 
> I wonder how likely this is though......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for MMS, there is no question of him not having it, he is an ex-PM of India and is fully entitled to it as every other former PM of India has had it.



As per current SPG act protectees(includes immediate kith and kins of PM) under SPG protection can enjoy SPG protection till 10 years after ex-PM demits the office thereafter annual revision for further protection will be done after assessing threat perception. But 2 years back Congress government overrided that rule and extended the SPG protection for fake Gandhis for 5 more years. Let's hope BJP corrects it and implement it as per rulebook that is annual revision. Personally I feel Z category security is enough for Priyanka.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462993159413178368


----------



## Levina

@Roybot 
The snoopgate issue is coming up.Saw a heated argument on Times now tonite.
Thought I'll update you about it as we were discussing it the other day on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

'Thanks to AAP, Modi mustering courage to campaign in Amethi' - Yogendra Yadav | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

listen to these attention seeking cheergirls! 



levina said:


> @Roybot
> The snoopgate issue is coming up.Saw a heated argument on Times now tonite.
> Thought I'll update you about it as we were discussing it the other day on this thread.


I think timesnow has made atleast ten dedicated newshour debate on the subject... nothing to show for it on the ground though! things are still looking up for Modi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> 'Thanks to AAP, Modi mustering courage to campaign in Amethi' - Yogendra Yadav | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> listen to these attention seeking cheergirls!



They are clearly cartoons in Indian Politics.

If they were in Science, they would have claimed many things - We told Newton to sit below that "tree", we gave idea to columbus that earth may be round, Einstein was in touch with kejriwal before he came out with famous E = mcsquare eq., etc. etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arp2041 said:


> They are clearly cartoons in Indian Politics.
> 
> If they were in Science, they would have claimed many things - We told Newton to sit below that "tree", we gave idea to columbus that earth may be round, Einstein was in touch with kejriwal before he came out with famous E = mcsquare eq., etc. etc.


'AAPtard' says, "Oh that happened, Kejri sir did tell Einstein about the equation. Why he wasted so much time is a mystery. Perhaps he was bought by Ford or ... Ambani."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> They are clearly cartoons in Indian Politics.
> 
> If they were in Science, they would have claimed many things - We told Newton to sit below that "tree", we gave idea to columbus that earth may be round, Einstein was in touch with kejriwal before he came out with famous E = mcsquare eq., etc. etc.


& Kujliwal already reckons he is the avatar of Lord Rama & Satya Harischandra.. But I think they are more like Poonam Pandey! anything to get attention!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> & Kujliwal already reckons he is the avatar of Lord Rama & Satya Harischandra.. But I think they are more like Poonam Pandey! anything to get attention!


Please don't insult Poonam Pandey. She has always been honest and consistent. She never did a volte-face and has always maintained 'transparency'.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SouthDesi

To Andhra members, how is last minute mood\trend in our AP? I know polls are favoring NDA, it seems like it's tight race for Assembly elections.


----------



## onu1886

With guynextdoor gone there are no cong or AAP supporters here or what? 
Kuch mazaa hi nahi aa raha


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Please don't insult Poonam Pandey. She has always been honest and consistent. She never did a volte-face and has always maintained 'transparency'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

arey yaar yeh AAPtard aur Congressi kaha mar gye?? @The_Showstopper @fsayed @Bhai Zakir 

Congress Mukt Bharat ka toh pata nahi..........lekin Congress Mukt THREAD to bana hi diya hai 

JAI HO!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @jha NDTV giving 23 out of 33 seats remaining to go to polls in UP to BJP!!!



Hud chut*yapa hai is channel ka... Bina matlab ka propaganda kar rahe hain... Why is their opinion polls not banned at this stage..?

BTW they are not too off the mark ..


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462996118478282752

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> arey yaar yeh AAPtard aur Congressi kaha mar gye?? @The_Showstopper @fsayed @Bhai Zakir
> 
> Congress Mukt Bharat ka toh pata nahi..........lekin Congress Mukt THREAD to bana hi diya hai
> 
> JAI HO!!


Jaise Kejri dilli se bhag gaya, Chiddu Shivaganga se, aur Manish Tiwari Ludhiana se... aise hi unka bakht log bhi maidan chorke bhag gaye!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463004878843809792
If true, Didi is going to get shock of lifetime. Congress and Left have allied in N. bengal... Its too good to be true. But certainly something to hope for.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

*Robert Vadra : India's fastest billionaire. *





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150439358129419

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

College in Amethi... A crown jewel of RSVP model...








Just heard that they re repairing roads in Amethi in night today. Just announcement of a Modi rally has this effect. What will happen if Rahul manages to loose..?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> College in Amethi... A crown jewel of RSVP model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard that they re repairing roads in Amethi in night today. Just announcement of a Modi rally has this effect. What will happen if Rahul manages to loose..?









Here u go

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

Hahahaha...








Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 27155
> 
> 
> Here u go



Modi is going to milk this tomorrow. Every step by Congress is backfiring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463004878843809792
> If true, Didi is going to get shock of lifetime. Congress and Left have allied in N. bengal... Its too good to be true. But certainly something to hope for.


So now on if anything goes wrong in WB..it's not just CPM & Maoist cadres, another one is going to be added to that list then! 

Coming back to the current situation...left chooses BJP over TMC in Bengal? That's going to to upset the calculation for everyone else!


----------



## jha

The kind of fiscal mess Bengal is in right now, I expect Didi lining up in Delhi with a begging bowl pretty soon. Menawhile her tirades continue.

In Bengal, Mamata threatens to ‘rock Delhi’ as Modi says he will deport Bangladeshi migrants - The Times of India



JanjaWeed said:


> So now on if anything goes wrong in WB..it's not just CPM & Maoist cadres, another one is going to added to that list then!
> 
> Coming back to the current situation...left chooses BJP over TMC in Bengal? That's going to to upset the calculation for everyone else!



Its a matter of survival for Left. Thats why they have tacit understanding with both BJP and Congress in South and North respectively. Looks like BJP has got their help in 4 seats while is helping them in rest. Similar is the case in North Bengal with Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> & Kujliwal already reckons he is the avatar of Lord Rama & Satya Harischandra.. But I think they are more like Poonam Pandey! anything to get attention!





JanjaWeed said:


>





arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462996118478282752

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> AAP rising in India, will win 65-70 seats – CNN News | News Tag


This CNN news is no where to be found on CNN. The best you can find it being shared on Twitter by AAPtards and some stupid source like newstag.in.. 

Seriously, if they win more than 5 seats that will be a big achievement for them..

Lok Sabha polls: Bookies excited about Narendra Modi wave, give NDA 317 seats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> This woman is like a child , Modi har 4-5 din mein ungal karta rehta hai and she keeps taking the bait. Enjoy the fun




Modi's speech in WB was really a touching one. He respected Mamta by saying didi while Mamta told him Shaitan. People of WB certainly take into the account these difference in language while voting.



arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @jha NDTV giving 23 out of 33 seats remaining to go to polls in UP to BJP!!!













Nice to see congress vote share dropping down to 4%. Only Pappu has a bit of possibility of winning. with 4% vote share congress will loose deposit in most of the seats.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

LOL laloo distributing money,her wife making extraordinary remarks on local candidate and looks like loosing but RJD is winning 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463179534737477633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> I think timesnow has made atleast ten dedicated newshour debate on the subject... nothing to show for it on the ground though! things are still looking up for Modi!


Ohh for sure,one snoopgate issue won't tarnish Modi's image anymore.He has become invincible.
But somehow last nite the debate was "for" Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Here we go... Shias will vote for Modi in Kashi...

Why Varanasi’s Shias consider Modi a good bet - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Anyone here can read bengali..?

Bartaman Patrika: Bengali News published from South Bengal

@IamBengali @BDforever


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Anyone here can read bengali..?
> 
> Bartaman Patrika: Bengali News published from South Bengal



@BDforever @scorpionx


----------



## SwAggeR

jha said:


> Here we go... Shias will vote for Modi in Kashi...
> 
> Why Varanasi’s Shias consider Modi a good bet - The Times of India



Muuaah , Shia's are never found to be involved in terrorism activities too, so they need not fear BJP .


----------



## jha

The full details of how Shah, a man with a wicked sense of humour, restored UP to the BJP has to wait for another day. For the moment, however, what is relevant is that Shah's insistence that the BJP is poised to storm Amethi has acquired credibility. All over UP there is a buzz:* '*_*something is happening in Amethi*_*.' 
Modi in Amethi, an Amit Shah master-move | NDTV.com*


----------



## onu1886

@jha amit shah has called Azamgarh a terrorist base . Not that its a false statement but do you think this will help in hindu polarisation in azamgarh? Also SP has complained to EC. Just in case he gets banned again will it have any effect in the campaigning left?


----------



## paranoiarocks

onu1886 said:


> @jha amit shah has called Azamgarh a terrorist base . Not that its a false statement but do you think this will help in hindu polarisation in azamgarh? Also SP has complained to EC. Just in case he gets banned again will it have any effect in the campaigning left?



Nothing will happen ,its not an inflammatory statement,but yes it will lead to polarization,mulayam could loose .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> @jha amit shah has called Azamgarh a terrorist base . Not that its a false statement but do you think this will help in hindu polarisation in azamgarh? Also SP has complained to EC. Just in case he gets banned again will it have any effect in the campaigning left?



What effect..? Only two phases left.. By the time EC takes some action 7 May will pass. Only 1 more phase-12 may will remain. Who cares if Amit Shah campaigns for 12 or, not. Modi will already be based in Varanasi. Its time to go for kill and thats exactly what Amit Shah is doing. 

Just look at Azamgarh : 3 Muslim candidates ( Mulayam , BSP and one independent ) vs 1 Hindu ( who is a local bahubali). The politics of UP will change if Mulayam gets defeated and there is very real possibility of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onu1886

Snoopgate probe: Retired Allahabad HC judge tapped - Hindustan Times

*The government has identified retired Allahabad high court judge Achal Behari Srivastava, an octogenarian who once sought a Congress election ticket*, to head the panel probing allegations that Narendra Modi ordered illegal surveillance of a woman architect.
The move to appoint Srivastava to look into the so-called Snoopgate controversy comes 12 days before the results of a general election widely expected to go against the ruling Congress-led United Progressive Alliance (UPA).
Neither Srivastava or home secretary Anil Goswami replied to text messages on the matter from HT. The judge was traced to Kolkata where, his nephew said, he had gone to attend to a relative injured in a cricket game and was therefore unavailable to talk to the press.

Srivastava, who turns 80 in November, retired from the high court in 1996. * It is understood that he then expressed his desire to contest the 1998 Lok Sabha polls from Varanasi on a Congress platform*.
*But the NGO Srivastava was heading, Rule of Law Society, was against the idea because it wanted to be apolitical. In the end he did not fight the polls*.
Supreme Court advocate Balwant Singh, who was the president of the Ghazipur Bar Association in the past, told Hindustan Times that *Srivastava was a member of the Congress national manifesto drafting committee in 1998-99. Singh, who was also a Congress member, confirmed Srivastava’s political affiliations with Congress.*
Srivastava lives in Allahabad with his wife, who is a former professor of Sanskrit at the CMP College.

Exactly how is this person ever going to be impartial(Not that impartiality is a concern for Cong)


----------



## jha

In Bengal, talk of poriborton from flower small to large | The Indian Express


----------



## Jason bourne

In faisabaad modi k stage per sri raam ki or raam mandir ki pic .. any new stretegy ?


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463215390865100800


----------



## NKVD

Jason bourne said:


> In faisabaad modi k stage per sri raam ki or raam mandir ki pic .. any new stretegy ?


Maybe Its statergy by Local Leaders


----------



## SwAggeR

Jason bourne said:


> In faisabaad modi k stage per sri raam ki or raam mandir ki pic .. any new stretegy ?



Ayodhya is 6-7 minutes drive from Faizabad. So those images were quite obvious.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463227543420542976


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> In faisabaad modi k stage per sri raam ki or raam mandir ki pic .. any new stretegy ?


Faizabad is near Ayodhya.... So probably subtle way of Saying things he would not say openly.



Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463227543420542976



All the secular parties fighting for minority votes have been slapped with this move. They often forget that majority also vote.

Not to forget who can prove that the mandir is "the Ram mandir"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

How dare Amit Shah state the well known & widely reported fact abt Azamgarh? His mistake that he didn't learn to lie.


----------



## jha

BJP will give UT status to Ladakh .... Probably biggest news of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Can anyone tell me ftom remaining seats how many are muslim dominated seats and how many hindu dominated ..and also how many seats left in westbengal.. 

Looks like modi intentionally seperated his campaign on first where muslim votes are factor he used devlopment issue and now as most of seats are over he is attracting hindu voters  master ...


----------



## ashok321

The real reason Indian intellectuals are backing Narendra Modi – Quartz

*Snoopgate panel by May 16; BJP says will scrap it*


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463235202576154624


----------



## indiatester

jha said:


> BJP will give UT status to Ladakh .... Probably biggest news of the day.


Where and when did this happen?


----------



## NKVD

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463235202576154624


jai shri ram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

arp2041 said:


> @BDforever @scorpionx



It says a number of CPI M and TMC local committee leaders visited Modi's campaign in Asansol to listen to his speech. A substantial number of those members are Hindi speakers. One DYFI leader (student wing of CPI M) said to the reporter that "Bhai saab,abki baar Modi sarkar.Koi kuch bhi kahe Isbar Modi hi ayenge center pe. To BJP ko hi vote deke dekhte hain. Aur please mera naam mat publish kijiyega." One TMC leader said that they are pissed of by the corruption in their top brass.

Is this enough or you want more details?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463248487442702336


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Government decides not to appoint judge to investigate "Snoopgate," say sources; it had earlier said judge would be picked by May 16!*

yeh bhi tain tain fiss ho gaya!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

NKVD said:


> jai shri ram



Jai Shree Ram.


scorpionx said:


> It says a number of CPI M and TMC local committee leaders visited Modi's campaign in Asansol to listen to his speech. A substantial number of those members are Hindi speakers. One DYFI leader (student wing of CPI M) said to the reporter that "Bhai saab,abki baar Modi sarkar.Koi kuch bhi kahe Isbar Modi hi ayenge center pe. To BJP ko hi vote deke dekhte hain. Aur please mera naam mat publish kijiyega." One TMC leader said that they are pissed of by the corruption in their top brass.
> 
> Is this enough or you want more details?



I am lovin it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

indiatester said:


> Where and when did this happen?



UT status to Ladakh is BJP’s dream project: Gadkari - Journey Line Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

jha said:


> BJP will give UT status to Ladakh .... Probably biggest news of the day.



Indeed, no doubt about that.


----------



## onu1886

EC seeks report over Ram's picture on Modi's stage at Faizabad rally - IBNLive
Another FIR against Modi it seems. Never seen EC so active.


----------



## SwAggeR

Courtesy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463248471248498689

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

onu1886 said:


> EC seeks report over Ram's picture on Modi's stage at Faizabad rally - IBNLive
> Another FIR against Modi it seems. Never seen EC so active.


Nice... let this roll on till the last phase of elections. No space for others! 



SwAggeR said:


> Courtesy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463248471248498689


hahaha...look who is talking! feeling the heat.. are we?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463248981443612672

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463249178647220224

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463248981443612672


abhi baaki kitne seat bache hai 2 phase mai?


----------



## SwAggeR

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463248981443612672


Add 25-27 from UP ,5-6 from Bihar ,1-2 from WB,4-5 from Seemandhra and 7-9 from Himanchal and Uttrakhand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463251594394337280


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> abhi baaki kitne seat bache hai 2 phase mai?



I think 96 constituencies are still to go for polls.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463253906126929920

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> I think 96 constituencies are still to go for polls.


wow... so we can expect another 30 to 40 seats for BJP alone then? That would be awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Aap ke muh mein ghee-shakkar: Modi to Sonia - The Times of India


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463257639833456641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463258732747452416

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Modiji liveeeee


----------



## jha

After Smriti Irani starts the firework... Modi is ensuring that the impression lasts on voters' mind... Probably one of his best performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*MODIJI YOU ROCK!!!!!!*


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow... Modi is really getting stuck in. Have to say.. one of his spirited speechs. He is appealing to both Mulayam's & Mayavati's voters! Aggressive but tactical speech!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Angry Bird

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... Modi is really getting stuck in. Have to say.. one of his spirited speech. He is appealing to both Mulayam's & Mayavati's voters! Aggressive but tactical speech!



What did he say and how is the crowd ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Angry Bird said:


> What did he say and how is the crowd ?




Crowd is around 50k I guess but he said dont lie abt state govt. If u had asked mulayam or mayavati they must have helped u in building roads and electricity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Yeah, MODI'S SPEECH ROCKS.


----------



## arp2041

*Rahul Baba ki FAAAAAAARRRRRRR di MODI JI ney*


----------



## Ammyy

But still its really hard to beat Gandhi in amethi..

What you say??


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> *Rahul Baba ki FAAAAAAARRRRRRR di MODI JI ney*




Isse kahete he pahele pichvade me chhata ghusa diya fir khol diya pp


----------



## arp2041

Ammyy said:


> But still its really hard to beat Gandhi in amethi..
> 
> What you say??



I think this is just a "MINDSET" which have been made of common people.

When parties din't gave any tough fight, people will obviously have to vote for a Gandhi, but now since we have a TOUGH candidate, ANYTHING can happen.

Remember even INVINCIBLE Indira was defeated.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Angry Bird said:


> What did he say and how is the crowd ?


Goes something like.... when you talk about the development of Amethi, you pass the onus on to the state govt & claim to be helpless. but the same state govt is so close to you that they did not even put up a candidate against you. If you ask Mulayam & Mayavati to lend you a hand in development, sure they will oblige! Why lie to the people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463288362137178112
@Roybot suntey kyo nhi tum iss pappu ki baat ko....................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463287905784328192
burn baby burn....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463289696697602048

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## paranoiarocks

Best part was I'am ready with chai ki keatley if i loose,what can rahul do?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463287905784328192
> burn baby burn....


Even now NDTV reporter is calling Modi as 'entertainer' . 
Maintaining loyalty to the 'Family' even while giving Modi a backhanded compliment.


----------



## JanjaWeed

impressive speech by Smriti Irani too! Pappu & his Behnji combined won't be able to take Smriti on when it comes to appealing to the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Proud Hindu

sawaal chunav ka nahi ek gareeb maa ke bete ki izzat ka hai

jab modi ji ne smriti ji ko choti bahen bola to unka face rone jaisa ho gaya tha .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463294242060656642
Jo sirf ek RALLY sey Rahul baba ki Maa-Bhen ek kardey uska naam hai MODI 

@Jason bourne

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

vishwas ji ka kya hoga 4 month ke hard work pe paani fer dala modi ji ne


----------



## arp2041

Proud Hindu said:


> vishwas ji ka kya hoga 4 month ke hard work pe paani fer dala modi ji ne



60 varsh ki TAPASYA key agey 4 mahiney key kuch mayne nhi.


----------



## Proud Hindu

PG :kon hai smriti irani
modi : meri choti bahen hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463289557694177280
Anyone??? @jha ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

onu1886 said:


> Even now NDTV reporter is calling Modi as 'entertainer' .
> Maintaining loyalty to the 'Family' even while giving Modi a backhanded compliment.


Desperate attempt to self satisfy! It's really painful for some loyal Congressi cheerleaders to see the kinda reality on the ground!


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463297532202725376


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463297532202725376
Don't ACCUSE me, It has just happened ONCE in my lifetime, I HAVE BECOME OBSESSED WITH A MAN WHOSE NAME IS NARENDRA MODI!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463287576682434560

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463289557694177280
> Anyone??? @jha ??


 Not possible unfortunately. There are still enough gandhi bhakts to save shehzada's ***.
But rest assured the margin by with he wins is going to come down drastically.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463297804052344832


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463296959902531585


----------



## paranoiarocks

LOL 
HAHAHHAAHAHH

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463298502119161856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463298401640402945
@JanjaWeed i get the feeling that Amethi rally was not a last minute plan, it was always on the card, just kept "hush-hush"

BJP is really smelling VICTORY!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> LOL
> HAHAHHAAHAHH
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463298502119161856


nice.. They should arrest him in WB during his next rally! 24hrs would be enough to polarise Bengali voters!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463299009122037760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Various agencies are getting bold one after another. After Prasar Bharti now it's ED. Zindal in dock.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463298889877966848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463298401640402945
> @JanjaWeed i get the feeling that Amethi rally was not a last minute plan, it was always on the card, just kept "hush-hush"
> 
> BJP is really smelling VICTORY!!


true... it was a shrewd tactical master stroke. Suddenly Modi pops in out of the blue... & everyone starts talking about BJP smelling the blood. Pappu will order more diaper from now till the results day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

*Trends *
· Change

#RCBvsSRH
#NaMoINAmethi
#EmergencyInAmethi
#ModiOnAajTak
Rahul Gandhi in Amethi
Assam
Steyn
Congress
Delhi
#PepsiIPL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> BJP will give UT status to Ladakh .... Probably biggest news of the day.


Wouldn't they need J&K assembly's backing for this??


----------



## Proud Hindu

SwAggeR said:


> Various agencies are getting bold one after another. After Prasar Bharti now it's ED. Zindal in dock.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463298889877966848



ye navin ji ak49 ki party ko fund provide karte hai na ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> *Trends *
> · Change
> 
> #RCBvsSRH
> #NaMoINAmethi
> #EmergencyInAmethi
> #ModiOnAajTak
> Rahul Gandhi in Amethi
> Assam
> Steyn
> Congress
> Delhi
> #PepsiIPL


& international trend..


#NaMoINAmethi
#qanda
#Polio
#LiberalPressIn3Words
#TARGET
Elena Baltacha
Deniece Cornejo
Pyne
Modi
Target CEO


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463300445142663168
Even Krantikari channel is behaving like a neutral channel now. Interesting change.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463279464093216768

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463297804052344832


----------



## Proud Hindu

Rahul Priyanka ko chadha Bukhaar ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463279464093216768
> 
> lol


Who?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463300445142663168
> Even Krantikari channel is behaving like a neutral channel now. Interesting change.



jha saheb, Rahul Kanwal is a nice guy, anchor, he is indeed pro-BJP, pls don't generalize the KRANTIKARI THEORY


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> jha saheb, Rahul Kanwal is a nice guy, anchor, he is indeed pro-BJP, pls don't generalize the KRANTIKARI THEORY


They have started changing their tones recently . Did you notice the shekhar gupta guy, aise thaali ke baingan se bachke rehna chahiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> They have started changing their tones recently . Did you notice the shekhar gupta guy, aise thaali ke baingan se bachke rehna chahiye



Nahi yaar, i have been observing him since long, he is not a SICULAR like rajdeep on Nehru Dynasty TV.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463305139499962371
AGREE??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463305421147484161

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onu1886

@arp2041 post some twitter reactions from AAP and AAPtards pleej...


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462968592741302272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463300445142663168
> Even Krantikari channel is behaving like a neutral channel now. Interesting change.



I have noticed Rahul kanwal to be pro Modi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463304898965028865

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463289557694177280
> Anyone??? @jha ??


Honestly speaking then Its very tough to beat Raga there but yeah she will do much better than Kumar Vishwas. Also consider only 10-11 out of 15 though in 12th polling BJP will sweep except Kushinagar and 1-2 more seats while 50:50 on Azamgarh seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

kaykay said:


> Honestly speaking then Its very tough to beat Raga there but yeah she will do much better than Kumar Vishwas. Also consider only 10-11 out of 15 though in 12th polling BJP will sweep except Kushinagar and 1-2 more seats while 50:50 on Azamgarh seat.


When If She Manages too Reduce Victory Margin To 20k to 30k It will be Bjp's Tactical Victory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463308868047884288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463309202216476672

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

NKVD said:


> When If She Manages too Reduce Victory Margin To 20k to 30k It will be Bjp's Tactical Victory


That she will do sir. It will be a narrow escape for RaGa there but he will win for sure.


----------



## jbond197

onu1886 said:


> EC seeks report over Ram's picture on Modi's stage at Faizabad rally - IBNLive
> Another FIR against Modi it seems. Never seen EC so active.


V S sampath is a Sonia Gadhi/Ahmed Patel's appointee. He was secretary of power and energy under MMS and is said to have played role in Coalgate scam. This is his portfolio. Now, tell me what else would you expect from him.. With Modi at helm,his chances of landing behind the bar along with his Congi masters is going to increase. He is part of stop Modi at any cost mission!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463312739234902016


----------



## NKVD

kaykay said:


> That she will do sir. It will be a narrow escape for RaGa there but he will win for sure.


Well It Depends on Aap How Will they Manage to Dent Cong Vote Percentage Maybe A victory But It will be a tough fight And Can become a Upset In the time of Polarization


----------



## Star Wars

Faizabad: Modi invokes Ram, EC seeks report on speech - Hindustan Times

Saffron tinge in the currents as boatmen predict Modi win - Hindustan Times


Seems like anything related to Hinduism is communal , Disgusting people we have at the Helm ...


----------



## cloud_9

arp2041 said:


> *MODIJI YOU ROCK!!!!!!*


Rahul4PM


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> V S sampath is a Sonia Gadhi/Ahmed Patel's appointee. He was secretary of power and energy under MMS and is said to have played role in Coalgate scam. This is his portfolio. Now, tell me what else would you expect from him.. With Modi at helm,his chances of landing behind the bar along with his Congi masters is going to increase. He is part of stop Modi at any cost mission!!



EC can't do anything other than lodge FIR's , its just the desperation showing .. Thanks to Congress and their vote bank politics we are witnessing a massive surge in Unified Hindu voting . This case is to weak just like the last one and nothing can come off it. ...


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463314471151079425


----------



## Star Wars

Aap ke muh mein ghee-shakkar: Modi replies after Sonia says he behaves like he is PM - Hindustan Times


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463315906110578688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463316210130497536


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463141748294696960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Amethi Model 






Rahul4PM


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463182679379156992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463317733371686915
God Bless people of Telengana!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463318649613193216
nitish to gayo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

NKVD said:


> Well It Depends on Aap How Will they Manage to Dent Cong Vote Percentage Maybe A victory But It will be a tough fight And Can become a Upset In the time of Polarization



AAP is gone case now. This rally by Modi and his tactical references to SP and BSP means its a direct fight between Smriti and Rahul. Will be difficult for Kumar Vishwas to save deposit now. Kumar Vishwas whipped up the anti-Congress mood and now BJP will get the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463317733371686915
> God Bless people of Telengana!!




Telangana goes to Wahabbis and Seemandhra goes to Evangelists. Well done BJP.


----------



## jha

Android said:


> Telangana goes to Wahabbis and Seemandhra goes to Evangelists. Well done BJP.



For five years. People need to understand clearly what the parties stand for. BJP's rise will be facilitated by these Wahabis and Evangelists in coming the next years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anonymus

ExtraOdinary said:


> They have started changing their tones recently . Did you notice the shekhar gupta guy, aise thaali ke baingan se bachke rehna chahiye




O Bhai,

Shekher gupta was never a Sickular Congress supporter.I am reading his coloumns for past 3-4 years. He is most staunch bete noire of congress in English media.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463327389880041472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> For five years. People need to understand clearly what the parties stand for. BJP's rise will be facilitated by these Wahabis and Evangelists in coming the next years.



They wont stand too long if NDA gets Majority


----------



## anonymus

Android said:


> Telangana goes to Wahabbis and Seemandhra goes to Evangelists. Well done BJP.




Both Telangana and Seemandhra ( sure about Telangana ) are going to become BJP bastion after 5 Years.

Cheery on cake would be if owasis try to carry out his exterminate Hindus threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463327389880041472



If true then does it make sense ??What do you conclude ??


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463329905153810434
Can we see 1998 returning when even BSP and SP workers were working for BJP on ground in Amethi...? Modi referring SP and BSP MLAs a hidden appeal..?



SwAggeR said:


> If true then does it make sense ??What do you conclude ??



If this is true then Ajay Rai may be thinking of returning to BJP or, he is just fighting to ensure Muslim votes get wasted and make Modi win by larger margins. Or, its just another hyper reporting by an individual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463331481721384961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463333092451561472


jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463329905153810434
> Can we see 1998 returning when even BSP and SP workers were working for BJP on ground in Amethi...? Modi referring SP and BSP MLAs a hidden appeal..?
> 
> 
> 
> If this is true then Ajay Rai may be thinking of returning to BJP or, he is just fighting to ensure Muslim votes get wasted and make Modi win by larger margins. Or, its just another hyper reporting by an individual.



Mullah yam response was quite prompt.


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463333186286546944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463333186286546944



Mullah yum seems dumber than a rock to fall for this one


----------



## MST

SwAggeR said:


> If true then does it make sense ??What do you conclude ??



It means expect Congi top leadership and ma, beta and beti will be campaigning in Varanasi. That is music to Ajai Rai and his supporters


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463331481721384961
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463333092451561472



Emotional atyachar by this drama queen. Her father got killed while campaigning for his party. Not fighting a war for India. Calling him martyr would be an insult to those bravhearts who died while protecting their motherland!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Emotional atyachar by this drama queen. Her father got killed while campaigning for his party. Not fighting a war for India. Calling him martyr would be an insult to those bravhearts who died while protecting their motherland!



Its funny how she is already invoking her ancestors , its like she is out of bullets ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463329905153810434
> Can we see 1998 returning when even BSP and SP workers were working for BJP on ground in Amethi...? Modi referring SP and BSP MLAs a hidden appeal..?
> .


Bullseye! Modi ka teer nishane pe lag gaya! 



Star Wars said:


> Its funny who she is already invoking her ancestors , its like she is out of bullets ...


Loser's last resort. When you have nothing left to fight with... rely on history & legacy! Not going to work though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463331875675574273


----------



## arp2041

*Trends *
· Change

#NaMoINAmethi
Rahul Gandhi in Amethi
#EmergencyInAmethi
#ModiOnAajTak
#RCBvsSRH
Assam
#PepsiIPL
Congress
Delhi
Muslims


----------



## SwAggeR

Bad news .Is it fallout of Assam violence.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463339146795159552


----------



## onu1886

"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463263580398186496"

WTF is 'baance'?
Kejri is so terrified that he has turned into Ashutosh


----------



## SwAggeR

Chetan Bhaghat on NDTV says that, Priyanka Gandhi is behaving like cheergirl who asks BCCI to induct his brother in team since she is good cheerleader. 

He meant PG don't take burden of Congress scam but cheerleads for his brother by invoking old feudal emotional connect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## paranoiarocks

NDTV truly gone mad after modi made hard hitting speech in amethi,Today NDTV doing programs on varanasi and kejru rather than amethi HAHAHAHA



onu1886 said:


> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463263580398186496"
> 
> WTF is 'baance'?
> Kejri is so terrified that he has turned into Ashutosh


He gets panicked everytime modi goes after Family


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Chetan Bhaghat on NDTV says that, Priyanka Gandhi is behaving like cheergirl who asks BCCI to induct his brother in team since she is good cheerleader.
> 
> He meant PG don't take burden of Congress scam but cheerleads for his brother by invoking old feudal emotional connect.


lol.. watched that... really funny & Salman Kurshid din't make any effort to counter that either!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

onu1886 said:


> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463263580398186496"
> 
> WTF is 'baance'?
> Kejri is so terrified that he has turned into Ashutosh



haar ka dar sata raha hai , isliye kuch to reason chahiye , haarne ke baad .


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Android @Jason bourne @jbond197 @onu1886 @scorpionx @DRAY others...........

How many of you REALLY think, no matter what (EVM fraud, etc.) it's a Modi Sarkar come 16th may??


----------



## onu1886

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Android @Jason bourne @jbond197 @onu1886 @scorpionx @DRAY others...........
> 
> How many of you REALLY think, no matter what (EVM fraud, etc.) it's a Modi Sarkar come 16th may??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Android @Jason bourne @jbond197 @onu1886 @scorpionx @DRAY others...........
> 
> How many of you REALLY think, no matter what (EVM fraud, etc.) it's a Modi Sarkar come 16th may??




I do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

arp2041 said:


> How many of you REALLY think, no matter what (EVM fraud, etc.) it's a Modi Sarkar come 16th may??



Looking at the overwhelming support he got in Bengal, BJP will come with a handsome figure. I shall not be surprised if BJP wins a seat or two in Calcutta suburbs apart from the hill constituency.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Android @Jason bourne @jbond197 @onu1886 @scorpionx @DRAY others...........
> 
> How many of you REALLY think, no matter what (EVM fraud, etc.) it's a Modi Sarkar come 16th may??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Android @Jason bourne @jbond197 @onu1886 @scorpionx @DRAY others...........
> 
> How many of you REALLY think, no matter what (EVM fraud, etc.) it's a Modi Sarkar come 16th may??


Yes it is Bjp already have has inputs from there Internal sources that's why Modi is So confident In his speeches and Interviews Nowday's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463352166996926464


JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. watched that... really funny & Salman Kurshid din't make any effort to counter that either!



He even termed him as non partisan and logical after Chetan made that comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Android @Jason bourne @jbond197 @onu1886 @scorpionx @DRAY others...........
> 
> How many of you REALLY think, no matter what (EVM fraud, etc.) it's a Modi Sarkar come 16th may??



Come 16th May the whole nation, with eyes filled with hope and tears of joy, will welcome Namo giving him overwhelming support & majority of seats!! There is no doubt about it!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463211600967503873
Dr Praveen Patil himself will be on ground to judge the pulse of Kashi on May 12th..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

What a masterstroke by Modi today, pitting SP and Congress against each other. Mulayam was quick to mention that Rahul Gandhi never approached the state government for any work, had he not, it was his party which would have been in the docks, something which SP doesn't need right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463359211837980672


----------



## Soumitra

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463352166996926464




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462915881279164416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462917410652426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463362285344288768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463365580574060544


----------



## Soumitra

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463359211837980672




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463356688553095168

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463360831108169728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463368549721845760


----------



## SwAggeR

*Modi's name as Influential person on cover page of TIME*


----------



## ganimi kawa

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463360831108169728
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463368549721845760


He was burnt real bad by Mr Amit Shah during the interview. This is one huge butthurt!


----------



## Android

SwAggeR said:


> *Modi's name as Influential person on cover page of TIME*



Arindhati Roy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463298401640402945
> @JanjaWeed i get the feeling that Amethi rally was not a last minute plan, it was always on the card, just kept "hush-hush"
> 
> BJP is really smelling VICTORY!!



You do not need to kill God, just make him bleed and let people see it. 

I dont have a doubt that Rahul will win and my caste members along with other Upper castes will make sure of it.

What Modi has done with this rally is that he has shown the public that Gandhi family is not invincible and if the margin comes below what was last time, he would have proven his point.

This rally will have same effect on whole Purvanchal what his nomination rally in Varanasi had on that day's election. Modi wave got yet another push. Its time for karyakartas to ensure the momentum turns into votes.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463375398760640513

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## paranoiarocks

SwAggeR said:


> *Modi's name as Influential person on cover page of TIME*


so AAPTards botting wasted?


----------



## jbond197

SwAggeR said:


> *Modi's name as Influential person on cover page of TIME*


Where is Kejriwal?? AAPtards were getting crazy about this..


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> You do not need to kill God, just make him bleed and let people see it.
> 
> I dont have a doubt that Rahul will win and my caste members along with other Upper castes will make sure of it.
> 
> What Modi has done with this rally is that he has shown the public that Gandhi family is not invincible and if the margin comes below what was last time, he would have proven his point.
> 
> This rally will have same effect on whole Purvanchal what his nomination rally in Varanasi had on that day's election. Modi wave got yet another push. Its time for karyakartas to ensure the momentum turns into votes.



I bet(save this) RG's win margin will be withing thousands


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463367047263432704
Slowly everyone is realizing the uncomfortible truth... Facing Modi in Kashi will only lead to PR disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

@jha too much annihilation of congress will lead to empty opposition space and more dangerous elements like neo commis aka aaptards and full commies will have a chance to grab space .

I bet modi wont like this .

MainoFamilyless congress can be considered a saner opposition .


----------



## jbond197

Android said:


> Arindhati Roy


She is default in any such lists!! Time even project Kejri leading the list as well but he is no where to be found now. Don't know what happened, may be they caught an AAPTARD in their backoffice messing with the numbers or they genuinely realized their mistake.


----------



## Proud Hindu

SwAggeR said:


> *Modi's name as Influential person on cover page of TIME*



isme kejriwal ka naam kaha hai ?


----------



## paranoiarocks

LOL look whose here HAHAHAHAAH


----------



## arp2041

I will write a complete analysis of whole NaMo campaign right from the beginning to the end come 16th May. More than the POLITICS, it's about the STRATEGY that i am interested in. My focus will be on both NaMo & Amit Shah - 21st century Chandragupta & Chanakya!!

@scorpionx I promise I will show you the glimpse of Old arp2041.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463351710610493441


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463378563521974272
Sir, be as ruthless as possible against the corrupts as well. We don't want looters of commonwealth games roaming around freely and becoming governor of any state. The accounts and conncetions of whole Gandhi family and their chamchas should be thoroughly checked and if need be fill Tihar with these ar$eholes..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463375126788964352

I agree... BJP will be rising in Bengal. 

Today A.B.Bardhan said that Mamta is preferable to him than Modi. This isn my opinion is an instruction to Left workers to vote for BJP. Leftists do not hate anyone more than Mamta in Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463375126788964352
> 
> I agree... BJP will be rising in Bengal.
> 
> Today A.B.Bardhan said that Mamta is preferable to him than Modi. This isn my opinion is an instruction to Left workers to vote for BJP. Leftists do not hate anyone more than Mamta in Bengal.



Sir mera jawab to do about opposition !


----------



## Star Wars

BJP allying with left in Bengal would be quite Bizarre.. lol


----------



## jha

paranoiarocks said:


> @jha too much annihilation of congress will lead to empty opposition space and more dangerous elements like neo commis aka aaptards and full commies will have a chance to grab space .
> 
> I bet modi wont like this .
> 
> MainoFamilyless congress can be considered a saner opposition .



Congress can not be annihilated but can certainly be made the permanent opposition party. I think thats what RSS is aiming for. I have had the opportunity to talk with few pracharaks and they openly say that If Modi comes in 2014, it will be BJP raj for atleast 25 years in Delhi.

This is what Chidambaram was referring to in that press conference of his when he said that this election was being faught between Congress and RSS. He was correct in assessment. Sadly for him his party is on loosing side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

Star Wars said:


> BJP allying with left in Bengal would be quite Bizarre.. lol


Not left but some socialist party+BJP alliance could happen ,like the late jansangh did !!


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> BJP allying with left in Bengal would be quite Bizarre.. lol



It wont be the first time this is happening. But Left leaders in Bengal have realized that they can only survive if they have BJP's tacit support with them. If BJP manages to win more than 2 seats in Bengal, be assured the co-operation will be deeper in assembly election. TMC will be made to sweat much more to get majority.



paranoiarocks said:


> Sir mera jawab to do about opposition !



De diya sir. Ab is se jyaada reveal nahin kar sakta public forum par.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

jha said:


> You do not need to kill God, just make him bleed and let people see it.
> 
> I dont have a doubt that Rahul will win and my caste members along with other Upper castes will make sure of it.
> 
> What Modi has done with this rally is that he has shown the public that Gandhi family is not invincible and if the margin comes below what was last time, he would have proven his point.
> 
> This rally will have same effect on whole Purvanchal what his nomination rally in Varanasi had on that day's election. Modi wave got yet another push. Its time for karyakartas to ensure the momentum turns into votes.



Upper cast people are not a fool. They will switch to BJP after this rally.


----------



## paranoiarocks

Today s speech by PM Candidate of "wave" party is actually gonna end up
helping Rahul.. Amethi voters wont like such caustic personal attack:*AAPTARD ArooonGiriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> BJP allying with left in Bengal would be quite Bizarre.. lol



What will, the mix of Left & Right, be called?


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463339777673003008


SwAggeR said:


> Upper cast people are not a fool. They will switch to BJP after this rally.



Of course we are not fools. But the ones in Amethi are actually that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> What will, the mix of Left & Right, be called?



TRANSGENDER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> BJP allying with left in Bengal would be quite Bizarre.. lol


When it comes to ones own survival, political ideology & principles goes out of the window. Ask Ram Vilas Paswan...he will vouch for that. 
Left views Mamata as their primary opponent compared to that of BJP. BJP should grab this opportunity and make it to work in it's favour. Consolidate their presence from grass root & work it's way up. Surely they can become a significant player in coming years.


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> What will, the mix of Left & Right, be called?



The new Center.


----------



## Jason bourne

Modis latest interview on india news live eith dipak chaurasiya ...


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> The new Center.


Good one!!


arp2041 said:


> TRANSGENDER


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> Today s speech by PM Candidate of "wave" party is actually gonna end up
> helping Rahul.. Amethi voters wont like such caustic personal attack:*AAPTARD ArooonGiriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*


Lol....talk about showing loyalty to the bone!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

Star Wars said:


> BJP allying with left in Bengal would be quite Bizarre.. lol


Read this

In 1968 JS send its 28 MLA to form Government in Bihar with communists and Socialists

The Hindu Nationalist Movement and Indian Politics: 1925 to the 1990s ... - Christophe Jaffrelot - Google Books


----------



## jha

Narendra Modi was addressing whole nation today. The bits about Anjaiah and Narsimha Rao from Andhra seems to be directed at Seemandhra voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463382944329891840
Isn't it bizarre ??

@jha ji , it's ground report


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463383148210814976


----------



## jbond197

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463382944329891840


Really?? The last I heard, India was a free country.. An AAPTard, a Congressi or a BJP supporter can stay put anywhere!! Is this rule, to throw someone's family out, from the SP law book or Congressi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463382944329891840
> !



paid news ? , aap wale kuch bhi kar sakte hai publicity ke liye .


----------



## jbond197

SwAggeR said:


> @jha ji , it's ground report
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463383148210814976


Looks like Sanjay Singh is providing helping hand behind the scenes. He was anyways in talks with BJP before Congress brought him to Rajya Sabha from Assam..


----------



## jha

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463382944329891840
> Isn't it bizarre ??
> 
> @jha ji , it's ground report



Nothing bizarre in this. Elections have always been fought dirty in UP-Bihar.. This is the first time this is happening in Amethi under media glare.

I would like AAP people to upload some videos for this behavior of Police. I know they would be harassing AAP and BJP people as now the money trucks will be rolling to the villages and opposition presence can always make this public.


----------



## SwAggeR

jbond197 said:


> Really?? The last I heard, India was a free country.. An AAPTard, a Congressi or a BJP sypporter can stay put anywhere!! Is this rule, to throw someone's family out, from the SP law book or Congressi?



Congress and SP has joined hands to rig the election in Amethy. Only heavy media presence and citizen journalism can stem it as state machinery are being misused by SP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463385057181184000


----------



## jha

Proud Hindu said:


> paid news ? , aap wale kuch bhi kar sakte hai publicity ke liye .



Not paid news. Congress must be doing it.


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463382944329891840
> Isn't it bizarre ??
> 
> @jha ji , it's ground report
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463383148210814976


AAPturds going nuts. Apparently section 144 has been slapped in Amethi...& AAP activists are rounded up in mass. Are they going to blame Modi for this as well now?


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> Really?? The last I heard, India was a free country.. An AAPTard, a Congressi or a BJP sypporter can stay put anywhere!! Is this rule, to throw someone's family out, from the SP law book or Congressi?



Hehehe... That exists only in urban areas. In rural areas everything is game.


----------



## paranoiarocks

According to my friend who is working with an exit poll team BJP's vote share in kerala to go up from 6% in 2009 to 15%. BJP winning trivandrum seat and giving a tough fight in Pattanamthitta where the independent candidate Philipose Thomas supported by the LDF is ahead by a very small margin. They are giving 12 seats to LDF, 7 to UDF and 1 to BJP
*
--From Orkut IC 370*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463389105507020800
Not to worry. OBCs will now probably vote for Smriti Irani as was the case in '98. Kudos to Kumar Vishwas for fighting a brave battle.


----------



## SwAggeR

jbond197 said:


> Looks like Sanjay Singh is providing helping hand behind the scenes. He was anyways in talks with BJP before Congress brought him to Rajya Sabha from Assam..



I think he won't backstab Congress . Deal is deal. He is MP for 6 more years , why would he wan't to scuttle the chances of his own party. But you never know in politics , may be what you analyse is the case really.


----------



## jha

BJP should help AAP in this time of need...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463389790432665600

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Really?? The last I heard, India was a free country.. An AAPTard, a Congressi or a BJP supporter can stay put anywhere!! Is this rule, to throw someone's family out, from the SP law book or Congressi?


One secular helping another secular in getting rid of third secular!


----------



## onu1886

JanjaWeed said:


> AAPturds going nuts. Apparently section 144 has been slapped in Amethi...& AAP activists are rounded up in mass. Are they going to blame Modi for this as well now?


Of course they are.
Call me a cynic but i have a feeling they are doing drama again. 
Trying to combat modi wave with sympathy wave for kumar vishwas


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> AAPturds going nuts. Apparently section 144 has been slapped in Amethi...& AAP activists are rounded up in mass. Are they going to blame Modi for this as well now?



Every AAP vote is 1 less vote to Congress. Looks like Rahul Gandhi is shytting his pants, and has called in the Congress Dirty Tricks team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> Looks like Sanjay Singh is providing helping hand behind the scenes. He was anyways in talks with BJP before Congress brought him to Rajya Sabha from Assam..



A minister's post is always better than an RS MP. Not to forget his wife is loosing in Sultanpur to Varun Gandhi where even Congressis are working for Varun Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463389105507020800
> Not to worry. OBCs will now probably vote for Smriti Irani as was the case in '98. Kudos to Kumar Vishwas for fighting a brave battle.



It could be done by congress to divide opposition votes too !!


----------



## jha

onu1886 said:


> Of course they are.
> Call me a cynic but i have a feeling they are doing drama again.
> Trying to combat modi wave with sympathy wave for kumar vishwas




This may be true also.


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> I think he won't backstab Congress . Deal is deal. He is MP for 6 more years , why would he wan't to scuttle the chances of his own party. But you never know in politics , may be what you analyse is the case really.


I'm certain there are people within Congress who wants to do away with the monarchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Roybot said:


> Every AAP vote is 1 less vote to Congress. Looks like Rahul Gandhi is shytting his pants, and has called in the Congress Dirty Tricks team.



Or, he has called his B-team to do drama to distract people's attention.


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> Or, he has called his B-team to do drama to distract people's attention.


I dont think muslims will vote for KV if they think smriti is strong ,so every vote Vishwas takes will be from opposition space .

@jha @onu1886 @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Jason bourne@Roybot @SwAggeR 

DRAMA !!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463390851570626562

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463390541917327360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

jha said:


> Or, he has called his B-team to do drama to distract people's attention.



Could be although AAP has been a double edged sword for Congress from the beginning, we saw it in Delhi. And I doubt if all the AAP candidates/volunteers were let in on the inside dealings of AAP and Congress and this B-Team business. Many of the foot soldiers, booth workers, genuinely believe in the AAP cause and they can play spoilsport for Rahul on the election day.



paranoiarocks said:


> I dont think muslims will vote for KV if they think smriti is strong ,so every vote Vishwas takes will be from opposition space .
> 
> @jha @onu1886 @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Jason bourne@Roybot @SwAggeR
> 
> DRAMA !!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463390851570626562
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463390541917327360



BTW did you guys see Rahul Gandhi's azaan drama today. Mere aankhon me to paani aagaya itna secularism dekh kar


----------



## onu1886

paranoiarocks said:


> I dont think muslims will vote for KV if they think smriti is strong ,so every vote Vishwas takes will be from opposition space .
> 
> @jha @onu1886 @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Jason bourne@Roybot @SwAggeR
> 
> DRAMA !!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463390851570626562
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463390541917327360


I TOLD YOU GUYS.
All this is nothing but natak . And seems like it has worked well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Or, he has called his B-team to do drama to distract people's attention.



As days goes by, I am really getting the feeling that the brain behind AAP is actually BJP.

Everywhere they have spoiled only Congress chances & helped BJP, this can't be a COINCIDENCE.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Every AAP vote is 1 less vote to Congress. Looks like Rahul Gandhi is shytting his pants, and has called in the Congress Dirty Tricks team.


Absolutely! Apparently cops are targeting AAP's booth staffs & confiscating their booth bags. This will surely hamper AAP's effort big time.


----------



## paranoiarocks

Roybot said:


> BTW did you guys see Rahul Gandhi's azaan drama today. Mere aankhon me to paani aagaya itna secularism dekh kar


no give us linky !!


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463390526339694592
drama chalu


----------



## onu1886

Roybot said:


> BTW did you guys see Rahul Gandhi's azaan drama today. Mere aankhon me to paani aagaya itna secularism dekh kar


What azaan drama?


----------



## jha

paranoiarocks said:


> I dont think muslims will vote for KV if they think smriti is strong ,so every vote Vishwas takes will be from opposition space .
> 
> @jha @onu1886 @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Jason bourne@Roybot @SwAggeR
> 
> DRAMA !!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463390851570626562
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463390541917327360





Well.. This will have no effect other than people using Internet. And we all know how many people use internet to get affected by this in Amethi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463390492781051904


----------



## Roybot

paranoiarocks said:


> no give us linky !!





onu1886 said:


> What azaan drama?



Rahul Gandhi was giving his speech in Amethi, and the Azaan was on, he heard it and stopped speaking till the azaan got over

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onu1886

jha said:


> Well.. This will have no effect other than people using Internet. And we all know how many people will be affected by this in Amethi..



Yes .But its a good way to enthuse their cadre. They must have been really down after modi's rally


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> Well.. This will have no effect other than people using Internet. And we all know how many people will be affected by this in Amethi..



Its old kejri tactic to cry when you get nothing so that media can be dominated,he deliberately did this so that police will do retaliatory action and they will whine .


----------



## jha

Roybot said:


> Rahul Gandhi was giving his speech in Amethi, and the Azaan was on, he heard it and stopped speaking till the azaan got over



One good thing from this election is that we will be probably not asked to prove our secularism at drop of hat everytime. Else the way things were going, hum logon ko khud ko Secular saabit karne ke liye khatna karwana parta..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onu1886

Roybot said:


> Rahul Gandhi was giving his speech in Amethi, and the Azaan was on, he heard it and stopped speaking till the azaan got over


OMG. That is a complete copy of what Kejri did in his 1st Varanasi rally. 
lol these people copy chutiyapanti also from each other

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> Could be although AAP has been a double edged sword for Congress from the beginning, we saw it in Delhi. And I doubt if all the AAP candidates/volunteers were let in on the inside dealings of AAP and Congress and this B-Team business. Many of the foot soldiers, booth workers, genuinely believe in the AAP cause and they can play spoilsport for Rahul on the election day.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW did you guys see Rahul Gandhi's azaan drama today. Mere aankhon me to paani aagaya itna secularism dekh kar



Do you tune in to that fool RAGA speeches ??

It's shocker for me that you waste your time listening to what RaGa says.


----------



## onu1886

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463390492781051904


Snatching phones to stop them from videoing? Then how come all these AAPtards are tweeting without phones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> *Do you tune in to that fool RAGA speeches ??*
> 
> It's shocker for me that you waste your time listening to what RaGa says.



 Please don't accuse me of such retardedness. I saw it on the news, ABP I think.


----------



## paranoiarocks

*SAVE THIS *

Kejri will do similar drama in VN before 12th .


----------



## SwAggeR

onu1886 said:


> Snatching phones to stop them from videoing? Then how come all these AAPtards are tweeting?



May be he had two phones or anyway he got lucky.


----------



## Ammyy

Is their any news channel covering these incident with AAP party in amethi?

You can not trust congress they can go all time low to save that amul baby reputation


----------



## Roybot

paranoiarocks said:


> *SAVE THIS *
> 
> *Kejri will do similar drama in VN before 12th *.



Even committing suicide won't win him Varanasi. Rest assured.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paranoiarocks

Roybot said:


> Even committing suicide won't win him Varanasi. Rest assured.


No but surely this can fetch some votes to reach deposit saving limit of 16%.


----------



## SwAggeR

Good one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463391400260694016


----------



## Roybot

paranoiarocks said:


> No but surely this can fetch some votes to reach deposit saving limit of 16%.



Bechara waise hi berozgaar hone wala hai very soon, let him have his deposit back atleast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463392152479744000


----------



## paranoiarocks

Roybot said:


> Bechara waise hi berozgaar hone wala hai very soon, let him have his deposit back atleast



Kahe ka berozgaar Logo ko chootiya banake donation leta hai Roj ka 10lac + ,isse accha koi dhanda he ?  

Arab oilly will fill him with hawala cash all his life for opposing modi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463396171625398273

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> A minister's post is always better than an RS MP. Not to forget his wife is loosing in Sultanpur to Varun Gandhi where even Congressis are working for Varun Gandhi.


Exactly, though a dirty trick but this is very much possible and to be honest anything is fair to defeat the rudderless and ruthlessly corrupt Congress!! No mercy to them and their illegitimate child AAP!! Both needs to be decimated to let India live long!!


----------



## jha

jbond197 said:


> Exactly, though a dirty trick but this is very much possible and to be honest anything is fair to defeat the rudderless and ruthlessly corrupt Congress!! *No mercy to them and their illegitimate child AAP!! Both needs to be decimated to let India live long!!*



Amen to that. Show no mercy post 16th May.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463393527972364289

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Android @Jason bourne @jbond197 @onu1886 @scorpionx @DRAY others...........
> 
> How many of you REALLY think, no matter what (EVM fraud, etc.) it's a Modi Sarkar come 16th may??


I will desist from making any prediction, I still hav'ent forgotten the over-optimism of 2004 and how sorely I was disappointed . 16 may ko dekhenge

10 din aur intezaaar, abki baar.................


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463399714415595521
This is absurd or is it a step by RaGa in direction of empowering women ?? Filthy family. Sic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463399714415595521


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463310051667488769

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463320037512986624

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jha

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463399714415595521
> This is absurd or is it a step by RaGa in direction of empowering women ?? Filthy family. Sic



Looks like they tried to portray a small argument into big drama. But sadly for them no media will cover this.


----------



## dray

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Android @Jason bourne @jbond197 @onu1886 @scorpionx @DRAY others...........
> 
> How many of you REALLY think, no matter what (EVM fraud, etc.) it's a Modi Sarkar come 16th may??



Modi Sarkar is coming for sure, the worry is whether BJP or at least NDA will cross 272 or not, bad post-poll allies can ruin the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

DRAY said:


> Modi Sarkar is coming for sure, the worry is whether BJP or at least NDA will cross 272 or not, bad post-poll allies can ruin the government.


Its all depends on 7 th elections If the things go as plan of Bjp in Up and Bihar Then it's 280+ sure for the NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Looks like they tried to portray a small argument into big drama. But sadly for them no media will cover this.



It's important that the SICULAR Media be turned to SAFFRON 

It's pathetic that the importance of MEDIA was never realized by BJP earlier, but now since MODI is the master of MEDIA manipulation, he will ensure that BJP doesn't ignore it again.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463406288261873665


----------



## jha

Sircar escalates war of words with information and broadcasting - The Times of India

This guy is making sure Manish tewari gets hit hard.


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> It's important that the SICULAR Media be turned to SAFFRON
> 
> It's pathetic that the importance of MEDIA was never realized by BJP earlier, *but now since MODI is the master of MEDIA manipulation, he will ensure that BJP doesn't ignore it again.*



I would rather they not, as it will encourage complacency. BJP and Modi should let his good work do the talking. There should be a difference between BJP and the scummy congress party.


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> I would rather they not, as it will encourage complacency. BJP and Modi should let his good work do the talking. There should be a difference between BJP and the scummy congress party.



Media shapes our mind and changes our perception about a subject to fair extent so media manipulation is very important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Terrorist entered in champaran before Modi rally 11290386


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> Media shapes our mind and changes our perception about a subject to fair extent so media manipulation is very important.



If Modi and BJP can manage to portray a positive image despite all that hostility from the media, am sure it can manage in the future too. Mind you, with the BJP in power, many of the media houses will tone down their vitriol anyways.

As far as shaping of perception goes, I think BJP's social media blitzkrieg is the way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463397306197225472
Interesting... Invoking name of Goddess Gayatri during election..? Is this not another attempt to blatantly communalize the discourse..? Or, Only Lord Ram is communal..?


----------



## Roybot

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463397306197225472
> Interesting... Invoking name of Goddess Gayatri during election..? Is this not another attempt to blatantly communalize the discourse..? Or, Only Lord Ram is communal..?



Secular poster


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463182679379156992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463317733371686915
> God Bless people of Telengana!!



That would be bad for us Telengana people.But RSS is strong in telengana especially in north.In Secunderabad its BJP mp and Raja singh in old city and Kishen reddy in Amberpet.So rest assured MIM cant do any mischief if they do it will only make BJP support more stronger.Besides this is the right time for BJP to spread in Telangana using RSS.



jha said:


> For five years. People need to understand clearly what the parties stand for. BJP's rise will be facilitated by these Wahabis and Evangelists in coming the next years.


Exactly Bjp will be resurgent and the more mischief these people do the more polarisation and support for BJP will come. perhaps even Poach TRS leaders.


----------



## wolfschanzze

jha said:


> Narendra Modi was addressing whole nation today. The bits about Anjaiah and Narsimha Rao from Andhra seems to be directed at Seemandhra voters.


The Telangana People here expect PVN be given Bharat Ratna along with ABV.That would hugely help BJP here.Talked to some TRS people they were saying will modi give bharat ratna to PVNR etc. if yes they will believe BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys a question to all those who know so much more on these matters than I, where will Modi stand/do on the issues of FDI in multi-brand retail (which got pushed through AFAIK but the BJP opposed it at the time) and the NCTC?

Modi is big on FDI and investment so you'd think he would further encourage states to adopt FDI in multi-brand retail and Modi is said to be tough on national security so the NCTC which has a lot of merits would seem to be a given under his leadership but am I not right in thinking he opposed NCTC and said his state (Gujarat) wouldn't be included in it?


----------



## Android

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys a question to all those who know so much more on these matters than I, where will Modi stand/do on the issues of FDI in multi-brand retail (which got pushed through AFAIK but the BJP opposed it at the time) and the NCTC?
> 
> Modi is big on FDI and investment so you'd think he would further encourage states to adopt FDI in multi-brand retail and Modi is said to be tough on national security so the NCTC which has a lot of merits would seem to be a given under his leadership but am I not right in thinking he opposed NCTC and said his state (Gujarat) wouldn't be included in it?


l

BJP will push for FDI in all other sectors but not in retail as stated in their manifesto and several strict anti terrorist laws like POTA which was adopted during Vajpayee government but was repealed by MMS government for vote bank appeasement are likely to be reimplemented

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463380912386744321


Chouti Phail
four-fathers kay hota hai.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Android said:


> l
> 
> BJP will push for FDI in all other sectors but not in retail as stated in their manifesto and several strict anti terrorist laws like POTA which was adopted during Vajpayee government but was repealed by MMS government for vote bank appeasement are likely to be reimplemented


I see, a bit of the shame on the multi-brand retail front and any ideas specifically about NCTC? AFAIK the framework is there and it was a matter of weeks away from going live before it was put on hold. It would boost India's national security for sure.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Abingdonboy said:


> I see, a bit of the shame on the multi-brand retail front and any ideas specifically about NCTC? AFAIK the framework is there and it was a matter of weeks away from going live before it was put on hold. It would boost India's national security for sure.



Can't really fault them, their primary source of funding are small time MSMEs. The ones who are most likely to be hurt with the advent of big retail. 

You should watch Subramanian Swamy's reasoning for it. The guy may be a loose cannon but he definitely knows his shit.


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> Can't really fault them, their primary source of funding are small time MSMEs. The ones who are most likely to be hurt with the advent of big retail.
> 
> You should watch Subramanian Swamy's reasoning for it. The guy may be a loose cannon but he definitely knows his shit.



who do you think was responsible for the liberalization in 90s


----------



## Bang Galore

_*Arun Shourie:*_ _*Earlier if you looked upon a Muslim as a Muslim, you were communal; now if you look upon a Muslim as an Indian, you are communal.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> _*Arun Shourie:*_ _*Earlier if you looked upon a Muslim as a Muslim, you were communal; now if you look upon a Muslim as an Indian, you are communal.*_



If you even look at them wrong your communal , meanwhile being a proud Hindu is also communal ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Priyanka may campaign in Varanasi - The Times of India


----------



## ashok321

Varanasi is selling these Rotis now...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

Narendra Modi's interview to ToI giving details about his policies on various issues

I’m an outsider to Delhi and to politics as well, Narendra Modi says - The Times of India

Some specific exerpts

*You have aroused very high expectations in the people. Does that worry you? People may be expecting results very soon. As Ram Manohar Lohia said, "Jinda qaumen paanch saal intezaar nahin karti (Democracies don't always wait for five years)."*

I am not at all worried. On the contrary, it gives me a sense of satisfaction that even in this climate of extreme pessimism and cynicism, we have been able to revive people's interest in politics. I am happy that people across the country have started feeling a positive energy. There is a sense of hope and expectation rather than a sense of gloom and despair which existed through the past decade. I am certainly conscious that raised expectations bring along with them enhanced responsibility. We are committed to work that much harder to discharge our obligations. All I can promise is that we will work hard with utmost sincerity and commitment to fulfill the dreams and aspirations of the crores of people of our great nation.

*Naxals have been identified as the single biggest internal security threat. To tackle it, one school suggests tough measures while another feels it is an offshoot of larger socio-economic factors and that the symptom will not go away unless the root cause is addressed. Which method would you prefer?*

The use of the term Naxalism is outdated and incorrect. Maoism would be a more correct description. Maoism and terrorism are the biggest threats to our internal security. I have always advocated a zero tolerance approach to these problems. Further, we need a clearcut legal framework to address these challenges. Regardless of what are the reasons for the people to resort to violence, our ability to deal with it should not be compromised by lack of preparedness. We can choose to deal with issues the way we want, but our response should not be constrained by unavailability of options. Therefore, I feel that modernizing our police forces and our central paramilitary forces is something that cannot be delayed any longer.

We should invest to equip our security forces with modern weapons and equipments, train them and deploy them effectively. I also feel that Maoism is a problem which has to be tackled by the Central and state governments acting in unison with complete coordination.

*You have said that you do not want to be confrontational with Pakistan. Do you feel that your "tough-on-national security" platform will give you space to deal with Pakistan?*

We do not want to be confrontational with any country. Foreign policy cannot be conducted by having a confrontational approach with neighbours or for that matter with any other country. We have to conduct our foreign policy with all other nations and specially our neighbours with a sense of trust and mutual cooperation. However, supremacy of national interest has to be one of the basic planks of foreign policy.

Relations cannot be improved as long as there is a trust deficit and to bridge the trust deficit, mere talk cannot replace concrete action. Our country continues to face the onslaught of terrorism emanating out of the soil of Pakistan. The first step in building any meaningful relation with Pakistan has to be Pakistan taking effective and demonstrable action against the terror networks that operate from its soil. Once that happens there will be an increased trust between the two neighbours which will enable us to pursue a policy of dialogue to solve all the issues. We will be very frank and forthright in our dealing with Pakistan.

We are very clear that both our countries have a common history and we share not only borders but also common culture and traditions. Besides, the problems that we face are also common; our biggest enemy being poverty and lack of development. India and Pakistan can together write a new chapter in the development of South Asia if the two countries were to concentrate on fighting poverty and unemployment.

*BJP's manifesto promises robust defence preparedness. Defence acquisitions are delayed because of red-tape, institutional risk-aversion and procedural delays which are often engineered by rival factions of arms dealers. How do you propose to get around the problem which has defeated so many honest intentions in the past?*

Our armed forces and our men and women in uniform have always displayed highest valour and courage. The nation stands indebted to the heroic sacrifices made by our armed forces in protecting our land and borders. Historically we have always been a nation that has never been the aggressor but one which will fight to the last to defend itself against any aggression. We should take all steps to ensure that our defence preparedness is of the highest order to be able to meet any covert or overt aggression. We also need to ensure that the morale of our defence personnel remains high at all times, and for this, the government needs to take the extra steps to address genuine concerns of our officers and soldiers.

The last 10 years have seen our defence preparedness becoming weak on account of several procurement procedures mired by long delays leading to shortage of arms and equipment. The ideal situation is an efficient procurement system leading to timely and cost effective procurement of quality defence equipment, done in a transparent manner. In the past, we had instances of good quality arms being procured but lacking in transparency in their procurement. In the last 10 years have a paradoxical situation where there was hardly any procurement happening in time and still serious questions of transparency have been raised. I think the time has come when domestic production of defence equipment and machinery needs to be seriously incentivized by the government in a carefully calibrated manner so that we move towards indigenous equipment manufacturing in the medium term without compromising our preparedness in the short term. I am convinced that the time for this idea has come up.

*What do you think of NREGA? Opinion is split about its benefits. Its votaries say that it has set a floor for rural wage and has provided cushion to landless labour. Critics say that it has distorted the wage market, and the billions spent without any durable community assets being created. What is your view?*

We are committed to the effective implementation of NREGA. However, there is a need to analyze the costs and benefits in a professional manner. Experts should be asked to find out the loopholes and plug them. One thing is clear: at present, there is hardly any creation of durable community assets. We cannot let so much public money be spent without creating any durable assets. It also needs to be examined whether part of the NREGA funds can be used for rural housing, rural sanitation and providing skills to the unemployed in rural areas. I feel that after the Act was passed by Parliament with the support of parties like BJP, the UPA government did not follow it up with proper implementation. They were more interested in reaping political benefit out of this scheme rather than focusing on effective implementation to provide employment support.

For full interview read
I’m an outsider to Delhi and to politics as well, Narendra Modi says - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proud Hindu

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 27394
> 
> 
> 
> Varanasi is selling these Rotis now...




abp news pe bhi abhi dikhaya tha , jab BSP vidhayak ko pata chala to ROTI khane se mana kar diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Mujraparty

I’m An Outsider To Delhi And To Politics As Well, Narendra Modi Says (Full Text Of Modi Interview) | Business Insider India

*BJP's manifesto promises robust defence preparedness. Defence acquisitions are delayed because of red-tape, institutional risk-aversion and procedural delays which are often engineered by rival factions of arms dealers. How do you propose to get around the problem which has defeated so many honest intentions in the past?*

Our armed forces and our men and women in uniform have always displayed highest valour and courage. The nation stands indebted to the heroic sacrifices made by our armed forces in protecting our land and borders. Historically we have always been a nation that has never been the aggressor but one which will fight to the last to defend itself against any aggression. *We should take all steps to ensure that our defence preparedness is of the highest order to be able to meet any covert or overt aggression. We also need to ensure that the morale of our defence personnel remains high at all times, and for this, the government needs to take the extra steps to address genuine concerns of our officers and soldiers.*

The last 10 years have seen our defence preparedness becoming weak on account of several procurement procedures mired by long delays leading to shortage of arms and equipment. The ideal situation is an efficient procurement system leading to timely and cost effective procurement of quality defence equipment, done in a transparent manner. In the past, we had instances of good quality arms being procured but lacking in transparency in their procurement. In the last 10 years have a paradoxical situation where there was hardly any procurement happening in time and still serious questions of transparency have been raised. I think the time has come when domestic production of defence equipment and machinery needs to be seriously incentivized by the government in a carefully calibrated manner so that we move towards indigenous equipment manufacturing in the medium term without compromising our preparedness in the short term. I am convinced that the time for this idea has come up.

*We must start with indigenizing military equipment. The DRDO has several decades of experience but India still imports most of its military hardware. We should involve Indian corporates in PPPs for defence manufacturing. We have the scientific and technical knowhow but the arms lobby has prevented indigenization of military hardware. This must change, making Indian defence more self-reliant and also saving foreign exchange.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

I’m an outsider to Delhi and to politics as well, Narendra Modi says - The Times of India


----------



## onu1886

Soumitra said:


> Priyanka may campaign in Varanasi - The Times of India


 
How many of you think that Modi campaigning in Amethi was a strategy to bring the Gandhis to Varanasi so that the anti -modi vote there is further divided and he can win with a bigger margin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Imcool

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1646555147
Boatmen says 400 for NDA even if they don't cross 400 and just cross 350 or 300 means BJP alone croseed 272 on its own and boatmens are usually right what they say.. this time they are predicting 60 seats alone in UP !!


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463559564827181056


----------



## Soumitra

Sagarika literally begging for interview


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463558159152345088

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

Soumitra said:


> Sagarika literally begging for interview
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463558159152345088



I agree.. Time for an interview to Vinod Dua and Shahid Siddiqui.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463558715111522304

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

indiatester said:


> Chouti Phail
> four-fathers kay hota hai.



Sorry, mereko bhi lag rha tha ki kuch to Gadbad hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> I agree.. Time for an interview to Vinod Dua and Shahid Siddiqui.


No Its Time to give Interview to Lord Arnab Goswami


----------



## Imcool

jha said:


> I agree.. Time for an interview to Vinod Dua and Shahid Siddiqui.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463558715111522304



It's Rajat Sharma's parody account! And Modi has given one interview to Shahid Siddiqui! It's going to air soon.. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463364190141313024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463337314362482688


----------



## Proud Hindu

Soumitra said:


> Sagarika literally begging for interview
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463558159152345088




ye dil mange interview


----------



## onu1886

Soumitra said:


> Sagarika literally begging for interview
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463558159152345088


India's best journalists? She can't be possibly referring to herself or Rajdeep.
Must mean Shekhar Gupta , Rahul Kanwal

Now that Sagarika has been reduced to begging for Modi interview -

@JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Jason bourne @jbond197 @DRAY @arp2041 @Roybot @NKVD @Soumitra @chak de INDIA 

In Pictures: How Sagarika Ghose sees things… | The UnReal Times
Sagarika Ghose poses ten questions to Narendra Modi and Rahul Gandhi on ‘Face the People’ | The UnReal Times

Funniest ever spoofs written on Sagarika Ghose

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## NKVD

onu1886 said:


> India's best journalists? She can't be possibly referring to herself or Rajdeep.
> Must mean Shekhar Gupta , Rahul Kanwal
> 
> Now that Sagarika has been reduced to begging for Modi interview -
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Jason bourne @jbond197 @DRAY @arp2041 @Roybot @NKVD @Soumitra @chak de INDIA
> 
> In Pictures: How Sagarika Ghose sees things… | The UnReal Times
> Sagarika Ghose poses ten questions to Narendra Modi and Rahul Gandhi on ‘Face the People’ | The UnReal Times
> 
> Funniest ever spoofs written on Sagarika Ghose


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Proud Hindu

| Video | Playing now: The Gandhi family hum | So Sorry Videos | - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

NKVD said:


> No Its Time to give Interview to Lord Arnab Goswami



He has nothing left in him. Raj Thackeray brought him down from his high horses and Meenakshi Lekhi word slapped the hell out of him.

Right now he is only blustering and fuming. What is he going to ask Modi? He has asked about Modi to everyone including Dr. Swamy, Amit Shah, Raj Thackeray and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

* 
Is my politics ‘neech’ because of my ‘nichli jaati’, asks Modi 
Niticentral Staff6 May 2014*

A day after Congress’s Priyanka Vadra described Narendra Modi’s campaigining in Amethi as, ‘low level politics’, the BJP’s Prime Ministerial candidate hit back saying he is being targetted because he belongs to the Backward Caste.

“I belong to a lower caste of society that’s why they think my politics is low-level politics,” Modi tweeted on Tuesday morning.

“This low-level politics will rescue our country from 60 years of misrule and vote-bank politics, and wipe the tears of millions,” he said in a series of tweets.








Is my politics ‘neech’ because of my ‘nichli jaati’, asks Modi | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463587630169333760


----------



## Proud Hindu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

The Modi media playbook: 4 classic interview techniques | Firstpost


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> Sagarika literally begging for interview
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463558159152345088



Self proclaimed best Journalist ??

FIR against Election Commission for displaying symbols of political parties in polling booth | Faking News


----------



## Proud Hindu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> *
> Is my politics ‘neech’ because of my ‘nichli jaati’, asks Modi
> Niticentral Staff6 May 2014*
> 
> A day after Congress’s Priyanka Vadra described Narendra Modi’s campaigining in Amethi as, ‘low level politics’, the BJP’s Prime Ministerial candidate hit back saying he is being targetted because he belongs to the Backward Caste.
> 
> “I belong to a lower caste of society that’s why they think my politics is low-level politics,” Modi tweeted on Tuesday morning.
> 
> “This low-level politics will rescue our country from 60 years of misrule and vote-bank politics, and wipe the tears of millions,” he said in a series of tweets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my politics ‘neech’ because of my ‘nichli jaati’, asks Modi | Niti Central



 this guy is Epic


----------



## Jason bourne

@Star Wars @NKVD @Tshering22 @Proud Hindu @Soumitra 


@JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Jason bourne @jbond197 @DRAY @arp2041 @Roybot @NKVD @Soumitra @chak de INDIA 



all join us on whats app tweet yr number to @arp2041 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> @Star Wars @NKVD @Tshering22 @Proud Hindu @Soumitra all join us on whats app tweet yr number to @arp2041 ..



Don't have those hifi mobiles...i use lowtech ones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Jason bourne said:


> @Star Wars @NKVD @Tshering22 @Proud Hindu @Soumitra all join us on whats app tweet yr number to @arp2041 ..



Sorry man. Don't use Whatsapp.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463607657090125824


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463598200054882304


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463607307696214016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463607657090125824



Ummmm what does that even mean ????


----------



## Roybot

Marxist said:


> *
> Is my politics ‘neech’ because of my ‘nichli jaati’, asks Modi
> Niticentral Staff6 May 2014*
> 
> A day after Congress’s Priyanka Vadra described Narendra Modi’s campaigining in Amethi as, ‘low level politics’, the BJP’s Prime Ministerial candidate hit back saying he is being targetted because he belongs to the Backward Caste.
> 
> “I belong to a lower caste of society that’s why they think my politics is low-level politics,” Modi tweeted on Tuesday morning.
> 
> “This low-level politics will rescue our country from 60 years of misrule and vote-bank politics, and wipe the tears of millions,” he said in a series of tweets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my politics ‘neech’ because of my ‘nichli jaati’, asks Modi | Niti Central




Well played Modiji, well played.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> Ummmm what does that even mean ????



TRY THIS..........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463610086779146240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

This idiot does't even deserve to be a MLA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463614326558191616

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Roybot said:


> Well played Modiji, well played.



describing it in cricketing words "Priyanka bowled a fast beamer aimed at batsmen's head and in reply Modi plays a well timed and placed aggressive hook shot right off the middle of the bat sending the ball way above the deep square leg fielder, over the stands and out of the park for a huge six."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Android

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 27464



RIP Photoshop


----------



## ashok321




----------



## jha

This "neech" barb seems to be having some effect. Whether translates into votes or, not will only be revealed on poll day.


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> This "neech" barb seems to be having some effect. Whether translates into votes or, not will only be revealed on poll day.



Modi is a MASTER, who knows how to convert a STONE thrown towards him into a KAMAL!!!


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463636450601234432
Look at the road


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463637841235296256

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Under Congress rule, India is going down and down...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

India is beyond repair under Congress rule...


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463644187523424256


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463648625961488384


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463649118066200576

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463649118066200576



I Sincerely believe that Rahul's speech writer is a Modi supporter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> I Sincerely believe that Rahul's speech writer is a Modi supporter


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


>



Heck i think Rahul himself is a closet Modi supporter , I refuse to believe he would make himself and his family look so stupid in front of everyone ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Heck i think *Rahul *himself is a closet Modi supporter , I refuse to believe he would make himself and his family look so stupid in front of everyone ..


I don't make fun of disadvantaged people.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463653497611640832
Truely Sickoolar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463653497611640832
> Truely Sickoolar


Krantikaari, bahut hi krantikaari.


----------



## Proud Hindu

Snoopgate: 'Thankful' for Surveillance, Woman Tells Supreme Court | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463653497611640832
> Truely Sickoolar



Good.. Keep these statements coming. Will help BJP immensely in expanding its base. Anti illegal immigrants stand will find many takers in Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463659390407417857


----------



## ashok321




----------



## paranoiarocks

*BIHAR* *PREDICTION*

Assuming that 
_*Forward caste* will vote 70% for BJP+ and 12% for RJD+
*Yadavs* will vote 20% for BJP+ and 70% for RJD+
*Other OBC's* will vote 45% for BJP+ and 20% for RJD+
*SCST's* will vote 35% for BJP+ and 25% for RJD+
*Muslims* will vote 10% for BJP+ and 70% for RJD+_

*Phase 1*

BJP+-38% and RJD+-33%
*Seats Prediction-*4/6 to BJP+ and 2/6 to RJD+


*Phase 2*

BJP+-40% and RJD+-31%
*Seats Prediction-*5-6/7 to BJP+ and 1-2/7 to RJD+

*Phase 3*

BJP+-30% and RJD+-43%
*Seats Prediction-*1/7 to BJP+ and 6/7 to RJD+

*Phase 4*

BJP+-36% and RJD+-35.5%
*Seats Prediction-*4/7 to BJP+ and 3/7 to RJD+

*Phase 5*

BJP+-38% and RJD+-34%
*Seats Prediction-*5/7 to BJP+ and 2/7 to RJD+

*Phase 6*

BJP+-37% and RJD+-34%
*Seats Prediction-*3-4/6 to BJP+ and 2-3/7 to RJD+


*All Phases*

BJP+-37% and RJD+-35%
*Seats Prediction-*22-24/40 to BJP+ and 16-18/40 to RJD+


@jha @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Android @Jason bourne ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

paranoiarocks said:


> *BIHAR* *PREDICTION*
> 
> Assuming that
> _*Forward caste* will vote 70% for BJP+ and 12% for RJD+
> *Yadavs* will vote 20% for BJP+ and 70% for RJD+
> *Other OBC's* will vote 45% for BJP+ and 20% for RJD+
> *SCST's* will vote 35% for BJP+ and 25% for RJD+
> *Muslims* will vote 10% for BJP+ and 70% for RJD+_
> 
> *Phase 1*
> 
> BJP+-38% and RJD+-33%
> *Seats Prediction-*4/6 to BJP+ and 2/6 to RJD+
> 
> 
> *Phase 2*
> 
> BJP+-40% and RJD+-31%
> *Seats Prediction-*5-6/7 to BJP+ and 1-2/7 to RJD+
> 
> *Phase 3*
> 
> BJP+-30% and RJD+-43%
> *Seats Prediction-*1/7 to BJP+ and 6/7 to RJD+
> 
> *Phase 4*
> 
> BJP+-36% and RJD+-35.5%
> *Seats Prediction-*4/7 to BJP+ and 3/7 to RJD+
> 
> *Phase 5*
> 
> BJP+-38% and RJD+-34%
> *Seats Prediction-*5/7 to BJP+ and 2/7 to RJD+
> 
> *Phase 6*
> 
> BJP+-37% and RJD+-34%
> *Seats Prediction-*3-4/6 to BJP+ and 2-3/7 to RJD+
> 
> 
> *All Phases*
> 
> BJP+-37% and RJD+-35%
> *Seats Prediction-*22-24/40 to BJP+ and 16-18/40 to RJD+
> 
> 
> @jha @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Android @Jason bourne ​




What about Ishrat ke Papa???


----------



## paranoiarocks

Android said:


> What about Ishrat ke Papa???


out of race !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

paranoiarocks said:


> *BIHAR* *PREDICTION*
> 
> Assuming that
> _*Forward caste* will vote 70% for BJP+ and 12% for RJD+
> *Yadavs* will vote 20% for BJP+ and 70% for RJD+
> *Other OBC's* will vote 45% for BJP+ and 20% for RJD+
> *SCST's* will vote 35% for BJP+ and 25% for RJD+
> *Muslims* will vote 10% for BJP+ and 70% for RJD+_
> 
> *Phase 1*
> 
> BJP+-38% and RJD+-33%
> *Seats Prediction-*4/6 to BJP+ and 2/6 to RJD+
> 
> 
> *Phase 2*
> 
> BJP+-40% and RJD+-31%
> *Seats Prediction-*5-6/7 to BJP+ and 1-2/7 to RJD+
> 
> *Phase 3*
> 
> BJP+-30% and RJD+-43%
> *Seats Prediction-*1/7 to BJP+ and 6/7 to RJD+
> 
> *Phase 4*
> 
> BJP+-36% and RJD+-35.5%
> *Seats Prediction-*4/7 to BJP+ and 3/7 to RJD+
> 
> *Phase 5*
> 
> BJP+-38% and RJD+-34%
> *Seats Prediction-*5/7 to BJP+ and 2/7 to RJD+
> 
> *Phase 6*
> 
> BJP+-37% and RJD+-34%
> *Seats Prediction-*3-4/6 to BJP+ and 2-3/7 to RJD+
> 
> 
> *All Phases*
> 
> BJP+-37% and RJD+-35%
> *Seats Prediction-*22-24/40 to BJP+ and 16-18/40 to RJD+
> 
> 
> @jha @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Android @Jason bourne​



Hmm.. Matches my seat tally. Have always said BJP+ 20-24..


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> Hmm.. Matches my seat tally. Have always said BJP+ 20-24..


Ya just got caste wise numbers from open so calculated it now :|



Android said:


> will jdu win even 1 seat???


if sharad yadav is loosing do you think anyone can win,secondly they have deliberately left space for RJD ,But yes miracles can happen i would give them 0-2 seats .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

jha said:


> Hmm.. Matches my seat tally. Have always said BJP+ 20-24..


will jdu win even 1 seat???


----------



## Star Wars

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463659390407417857



She is gone case now the riots have totally polarized voters to vote in block Muslims for SP and Hindus for BJP


----------



## jha

Android said:


> will jdu win even 1 seat???



yes..


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> Hmm.. Matches my seat tally. Have always said BJP+ 20-24..


Thats very true and unbiased. BJP has gained enough from first 2 phases which are helping them now to cross 20+. I guess in next 2 phases BJP will do okay but nothing like first 2. Whats your opinion?


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## walwal

Is the later imitating the genius ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed I was wondering if after losing Varanasi big time with what face Kejri will go back to Delhi claiming CMship again? The same chair he left to fight Modi in Varanasi.

Though I seriously think that IF BJP will project Kiran Bedi as CM then he stands NO CHANCE at all, but still can AAP project him as CM??


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed I was wondering if after losing Varanasi big time with what face Kejri will go back to Delhi claiming CMship again? The same chair he left to fight Modi in Varanasi.
> 
> Though I seriously think that IF BJP will project Kiran Bedi as CM then he stands NO CHANCE at all, but still can AAP project him as CM??


Bhai eik baar galti ho gyi to har bar log karenge kya.. By running away from Delhi to fight Loksabha elections, he lost majority of his support amongst youth, auto rickshaw-walas etc. Even Muslims are drifting towards Congress. So doesn't matter he stands or not, AAP has lost credibility and in no possible way the party will win as many seats as they did earlier.

If BJP projects Kiran Bedi as CM candidate that will the death of AAP & AJ.. Kiran Bedi has a very strong emotional connect with the Delhites. She has served the city, in different roles, number of times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Mamta' statement


arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed
> 
> Though I seriously think that IF BJP will project Kiran Bedi as CM then he stands NO CHANCE at all, but still can AAP project him as CM??



Absolutely ! That would be master move to get Kiran Bedi on board. Tough and no-nonsense administrator. 

These fake Gandhi' ruling for past 6 decades wish get ctrl ^ alt ^ del permanently from our country.



jbond197 said:


> Bhai eik baar galti ho gyi to har bar log karenge kya.. He lost majority of his support amongst youth, auto rickshaw-walas etc. Even Muslims are drifting towards Congress. So doesn't matter he stands or not, AAP has lost credibility. No way the party will win as many seats as they did earlier.



All of a sudden, AAP face is completely missing from any national television network. You hardly find Kejju, Shazia, Kumar Vishwas. Someone or other just pops up randomly but pretty insignificant


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed I was wondering if after losing Varanasi big time with what face Kejri will go back to Delhi claiming CMship again? The same chair he left to fight Modi in Varanasi.
> 
> Though I seriously think that IF BJP will project Kiran Bedi as CM then he stands NO CHANCE at all, but still can AAP project him as CM??


He will have a ready excuse... Mai ek aam aadmi hu. BJP, Congress, Ambani, Adhani sub mile hue teh muje harane ke liye.. & also he will come out with crap such as voting was rigged.

However he will still run for Delhi CMship. Should there be a re-election, BJP will present Ms Bedi as CM candidate.. & there will be a direct fight between Kejriwal & Kiran Bedi.. & Kiran Bedi to win. Kejriwal has lost it... There is no recovery.
There could be another scenario where few of his MLAs walk over to BJP & help BJP form govt without going for re-election. Either way BJP holds all the cards in Delhi.


----------



## arp2041

Jo Apney INTERVIEW sey "INDIA NEWS" jaisey channel ki bhi TRP bada de uska naam hey NARENDRA MODI.

Jo Apney INTERVIEW sey "serious show ko bhi comedy circus bana dey" uska naam hai RAHUL GANDHI.

Jo Apney INTERVIEW sey "NORMAL" channel ko bhi "KRANTIKARI" bana dey uska naam hai ARVIND KEJRIWAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463564872551518208

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jbond197

walwal said:


> These fake Gandhi' ruling for past 6 decades wish get ctrl ^ alt ^ del permanently from our country.


Yeah, I think that will be a better option than punishing them and throwing them in prison. Take all the looted money/asset/property from them and get the whole Gandra family Italian citizenship.


----------



## arp2041

@jha mere bhai..............jab Mayawati DALIT vote key liye ladne lagjaye toh samjho wave TSUNAMI ban chuki hai 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463677804325109760
CHK OUT HER PRESS CONFERENCE 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463680325554802688

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

todays newspaper read ............Court issued non-bailable warrant against BJP minister Anil joshi (Amritsar)

so how is BJP different from Akalis???

Also Baba Ramdev might get banned from entry into Punjab ............reportedly he was caught on camera disrespecting "Guru Gobind Singh" ............what this guy is thinking????


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Bhai eik baar galti ho gyi to har bar log karenge kya.. By running away from Delhi to fight Loksabha elections, he lost majority of his support amongst youth, auto rickshaw-walas etc. Even Muslims are drifting towards Congress. So doesn't matter he stands or not, AAP has lost credibility and in no possible way the party will win as many seats as they did earlier.
> 
> If BJP projects Kiran Bedi as CM candidate that will the death of AAP & AJ.. Kiran Bedi has a very strong emotional connect with the Delhites. She has served the city, in different roles, number of times.




FYI ...........Punjab became fan of Kejriwal only when he resigned from CM post ..........before that he was just an ordinary polititian from some outter state .


----------



## wolfschanzze

Soumitra said:


> Sagarika literally begging for interview
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463558159152345088


Now they are begging after 16th may Rajdeep& sagarika may go to siberia as per Madhu Kishawar lol


----------



## Parul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=738811909474902





Watch a wonderful spoof on Pappu-G and Paltu-G...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> FYI ...........Punjab became fan of Kejriwal only when he resigned from CM post ..........before that he was just an ordinary polititian from some outter state .



arey bhai pata hai u r from Punjab but yeh INDIA ka election ho rha hai, har cheez me Punjab ko kyo ghaseet leta hai bhai?

BTW, i thought you only said that AAP is getting 1-2 seats only.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Marxist said:


> *
> Is my politics ‘neech’ because of my ‘nichli jaati’, asks Modi
> Niticentral Staff6 May 2014*
> 
> A day after Congress’s Priyanka Vadra described Narendra Modi’s campaigining in Amethi as, ‘low level politics’, the BJP’s Prime Ministerial candidate hit back saying he is being targetted because he belongs to the Backward Caste.
> 
> “I belong to a lower caste of society that’s why they think my politics is low-level politics,” Modi tweeted on Tuesday morning.
> 
> “This low-level politics will rescue our country from 60 years of misrule and vote-bank politics, and wipe the tears of millions,” he said in a series of tweets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my politics ‘neech’ because of my ‘nichli jaati’, asks Modi | Niti Central


That's a Ace pulled up by Namo,The best way to get OBC votes and made congress take a step back,if they crititcise him they will now be labelled OBC haters etc.If they don't They have nothing to campaign against him.
Since the Snoopgate is over as of today the woman put up case in SC "Thanking the Gujarat governement for trailing her and asking SC to stop Snoopgate probes as it involves intruding her privacy.That is a tombstone on Snoopgate for future references.


----------



## Soumitra

New twist in Gujarat 'snoopgate' row as woman approaches Supreme Court - The Times of India


----------



## Parul

Reporter: Ma’am Smriti Irani said that….
Priyanka Vadra: Who?
Reporter: Smriti Irani
Priyanka Vadra: Oh! Hahahaha
That’s snobbery for you people!
Well to answer her hahaha, Smriti Irani has been the National Secretary of the Bharatiya Janata Party, President of BJP Mahila Morcha and Vice President of Bharatiya Janata Party. She holds the record of winning five consecutive Indian Television Academy Awards for Best Actress. She had the guts to contest against Congress stalwart Kapil Sibal and now she is challenging the Congress’s PM candidate himself. And she is a Member of Parliament, Rajya Sabha.
And Who are you lady?
Daughter of Rajiv Gandhi
Grand Daughter of Indira Gandhi
Great Grand Daughter of Nehru
And What exactly is your contribution to the world?
Are you an MP from Lok Sabha? No
Are you an MP from Rajya Sabha? No
Are you a social activist? No
Are you an animal rights activist like your aunt? No
Are you a Journalist? A lawyer? An economist? NO NO NO
दूसरों की बुराई जब किया किजिये
आइना सामने रख लिया कीजिये!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## wolfschanzze

Jason bourne said:


> @Star Wars @NKVD @Tshering22 @Proud Hindu @Soumitra
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger @jha @Jason bourne @jbond197 @DRAY @arp2041 @Roybot @NKVD @Soumitra @chak de INDIA
> 
> 
> 
> all join us on whats app tweet yr number to @arp2041 ..


Kaha kare link to do?


----------



## arp2041

wolfschanzze said:


> Kaha kare link to do?



twitter.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> twitter.


Tera twitter link nahi hai iddhar link lagao


----------



## Hindustani78

too much untrue things which are nothing but to make Indian population confused.


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> FYI ...........Punjab became fan of Kejriwal only when he resigned from CM post ..........before that he was just an ordinary polititian from some outter state .


Sure you liked him because you were not the ones whom he promised moon and dumped to take a flight for PM seat and that too in 49 days. He had opportunity to prove himself but what he did was to quit the job like loser on the orders of Congress only because Cong wanted to use him as a spoiler for Modi. I dont know what was brave in it that you guys saw and became his fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> arey bhai pata hai u r from Punjab but yeh INDIA ka election ho rha hai, har cheez me Punjab ko kyo ghaseet leta hai bhai?
> 
> BTW, i thought you only said that AAP is getting 1-2 seats only.




they might not win any seat.....or can win as much as 5 seats........but that doesnt matter........anything of more then 20% votes in punjab to AAP will be more then enough for assembly elections.


only seats that have a chance in punjab are Ludhiana ( Advocate Phoolka ) , Sangrur ( Bhagwant Mann) , Gurdaspur (Chotepur)



many people that i know voted for Congress , just to stop Akalis going into PArliament........they will shift to AAP in assembly election if they see a good vote bank in Punjab for AAP . 

One uncle of mine from Jalandhar said he voted for AAP only to increase there voting percentage , so that they can be motivated to work in future.....remember a 28-yr old Private school teacher ( daughter of a Maid ) was a AAP candidate from that area.....no chance of her winning , but she will garner handsome votes because peeps voted her.

ANd mate about bringing Punjab in national election is a simple fact........if a polititian cant be helpful to his local population , how can u expect them to be helpful for the nation??? ..........Akalis?BJP leaders in Punjab ruined everything ...........wonders what benefit they will bring by being in Parliament ????


----------



## Star Wars

*Kudos to Anil Divan who was Amicus Curie (an impartial adviser to a court of law in a particular case) .*

The verdict reading down Section 6A of the Delhi Special Police Establishment Act, came on a petition by BJP leader Dr. Subramanian Swamy.

Dr. Subramanian Swamy had filed a petition in Supreme court against Section 6A of the Delhi Special Police Establishment Act that mandates the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) to take prior sanction of the government before investigating an officer of the rank of joint secretary and above in corruption cases.

The Supreme court said Section 6A discriminates and divides the bureaucracy into two sets of officers and shields those at the senior level.

"All government officials have to be treated equally and have to face the same process of inquiry in graft cases," the SC said.

The apex court said the status of top bureaucrats is of no relevance in the offence under the Prevention of Corruption Act.

The SC said the government can not protect one of them while leaving the other to fend for himself.

A corrupt servant is a corrupt servant and corruption is enemy of the nation, it said.


* Swamy Strikes again and comes as Victor !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jbond197

wolfschanzze said:


> Kaha kare link to do?


Twitter. Find him by his handle


----------



## Hindustani78

These are just pre election propaganda which is being used since a very long time.


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Sure you liked him because you were not the ones whom he promised moon and dumped to take a flight for PM seat and that too in 49 days. He had opportunity to prove himself but what he did was to quit the job like loser on the orders of Congress only because Cong wanted to use him as a spoiler for Modi. I dont know what was brave in it that you guys saw and became his fan.




oh mate u have no idea how wonderfully NDA is running Punjab ...........they havent even fullfilled points made in election manifesto of 2012 assembly election and took out new manifesto for lok sabha with same things included.

BTW ........NDA promised that Punjab will be power surplus state by 2010 ( promised in 2007 elections)...........abhi 2014 ho gayi hai ............we are still getting 6-8 hrs power cuts daily


----------



## Parul

Mamata’s mullah gratification
----------------------------------
'अब कहाँ ढूंढने जाओगे क़ातिल हमारे ..? अब तो क़त्ल का इल्जाम हमीं पर रख दो '

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> oh mate u have no idea how wonderfully NDA is running Punjab ...........they havent even fullfilled points made in election manifesto of 2012 assembly election and took out new manifesto for lok sabha with same things included.
> 
> BTW ........NDA promised that Punjab will be power surplus state by 2010 ( promised in 2007 elections)...........abhi 2014 ho gayi hai ............we are still getting 6-8 hrs power cuts daily




Just rural regions or all Punjab??? I visited Amritsar last year there was only 2 hours of power cut over there at that time.


----------



## Hindustani78

We cant deny that during UPA rule we have achieved many milestones and when its about corruption then its not just related to ruling party even politicians from main opposition party, regional parties have been busted. Nation is seeing progress but even there are many places where things are wrong.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463696179130146816


----------



## wolfschanzze

Sidak said:


> Reporter: Ma’am Smriti Irani said that….
> Priyanka Vadra: Who?
> Reporter: Smriti Irani
> Priyanka Vadra: Oh! Hahahaha
> That’s snobbery for you people!
> Well to answer her hahaha, Smriti Irani has been the National Secretary of the Bharatiya Janata Party, President of BJP Mahila Morcha and Vice President of Bharatiya Janata Party. She holds the record of winning five consecutive Indian Television Academy Awards for Best Actress. She had the guts to contest against Congress stalwart Kapil Sibal and now she is challenging the Congress’s PM candidate himself. And she is a Member of Parliament, Rajya Sabha.
> And Who are you lady?
> Daughter of Rajiv Gandhi
> Grand Daughter of Indira Gandhi
> Great Grand Daughter of Nehru
> And What exactly is your contribution to the world?
> Are you an MP from Lok Sabha? No
> Are you an MP from Rajya Sabha? No
> Are you a social activist? No
> Are you an animal rights activist like your aunt? No
> Are you a Journalist? A lawyer? An economist? NO NO NO
> दूसरों की बुराई जब किया किजिये
> आइना सामने रख लिया कीजिये!


Smriti Irani acted in a movie for the struggle of Telangana as a mother who lost her family to the telangana struggle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> We cant deny that during UPA rule we have achieved many milestones and when its about corruption then its not just related to ruling party even politicians from main opposition party, regional parties have been busted. Nation is seeing progress but even there are many places where things are wrong.



There is a difference b/w CORRUPTION & *LOOT 
*
& for the first time in (i guess) about 20 years, our economy has SHRINKED in dollar terms.


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> There is a difference b/w CORRUPTION & *LOOT
> *
> & for the first time in (i guess) about 20 years, our economy has SHRINKED in dollar terms.


That's a very specific measurement- look at how badly the INR has been doing against the USD in the last 12 months, it is only in the last 2-3 months it has started to recover. In real terms the Indian economy is the biggest it has ever been but yes there is a LOT that needs to be done. India needs another sustained period of 7%+ growth, can Modi really do that do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> That's a very specific measurement- look at how badly the INR has been doing against the USD in the last 12 months, it is only in the last 2-3 months it has started to recover. In real terms the Indian economy is the biggest it has ever been but yes there is a LOT that needs to be done. India needs another sustained period of 7%+ growth, can Modi really do that do you think?



we are growing at hardly 4-5-6% in the last 3-4 years while our need & our CAPABILITY is that of 10+% growth for a long period of time. Now a govt. cannot simply brush aside this fact that growth has shrinked b'coz of global factor, look at China, we both started together, but China is now way way way ahead of India.

I would be frank in saying that UPA-1 did some good work, but UPA-2 was a NIGHTMARE for India, truly that were the FIVE CRUCIAL years that India LOST.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> Just rural regions or all Punjab??? I visited Amritsar last year there was only 2 hours of power cut over there at that time.




I live in Batala ( just 35 kms from AMritsar) ....just today we got 8 hr long cut in the city ...............power came back at 6 PM

Amritsar, bathinda, Mohali , Jalandhar , Ludhiana .....gets smaller cuts as campared to other cities.

In villages , power comes mostly during night time


----------



## dray

Sidak said:


> Reporter: Ma’am Smriti Irani said that….
> Priyanka Vadra: Who?
> Reporter: Smriti Irani
> Priyanka Vadra: Oh! Hahahaha
> That’s snobbery for you people!
> Well to answer her hahaha, Smriti Irani has been the National Secretary of the Bharatiya Janata Party, President of BJP Mahila Morcha and Vice President of Bharatiya Janata Party. She holds the record of winning five consecutive Indian Television Academy Awards for Best Actress. She had the guts to contest against Congress stalwart Kapil Sibal and now she is challenging the Congress’s PM candidate himself. And she is a Member of Parliament, Rajya Sabha.
> And Who are you lady?
> Daughter of Rajiv Gandhi
> Grand Daughter of Indira Gandhi
> Great Grand Daughter of Nehru
> And What exactly is your contribution to the world?
> Are you an MP from Lok Sabha? No
> Are you an MP from Rajya Sabha? No
> Are you a social activist? No
> Are you an animal rights activist like your aunt? No
> Are you a Journalist? A lawyer? An economist? NO NO NO
> दूसरों की बुराई जब किया किजिये
> आइना सामने रख लिया कीजिये!




She is the wife of world's fastest billionaire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> we are growing at hardly 4-5-6% in the last 3-4 years while our need & our CAPABILITY is that of 10+% growth for a long period of time. Now a govt. cannot simply brush aside this fact that growth has shrinked b'coz of global factor, look at China, we both started together, but China is now way way way ahead of India.
> 
> I would be frank in saying that UPA-1 did some good work, but UPA-2 was a NIGHTMARE for India, truly that were the FIVE CRUCIAL years that India LOST.



What good work did UPA-1 do?


----------



## Android

Abingdonboy said:


> That's a very specific measurement- look at how badly the INR has been doing against the USD in the last 12 months, it is only in the last 2-3 months it has started to recover. In real terms the Indian economy is the biggest it has ever been but yes there is a LOT that needs to be done. India needs another sustained period of 7%+ growth, can Modi really do that do you think?



Not as of now due to current global economic environment. What we can realistically expect from Modi is he will boost Manufacturing sector thereby increasing employment and reducing trade deficit, Massive investments in Infrastructure, Pushing through various economic reforms like fdi in various sectors except of multi brand retail, repealing some of the socialist schemes of UPA government, Privatizing many loss making state owned enterprises, Try bringing back most of the Indian black money stashed in foreign banks etc are some of them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Android said:


> Not as of now due to current global economic environment. What we can realistically expect from Modi is he will boost Manufacturing sector thereby increasing employment and reducing trade deficit, Massive investments in Infrastructure, Pushing through various economic reforms like fdi in various sectors except of multi brand retail, repealing some of the socialist schemes of UPA government, Privatizing many loss making state owned enterprises, Try bringing back most of the Indian black money stashed in foreign banks etc are some of them


A tall order indeed, let's hope he is up to the task....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> What good work did UPA-1 do?



NREGA (intention was good, not implementation), RTI, saved us from Global recession (since our banks weren't privatized), average growth rate was 7+% & my personal favorite - INDO-US NUKE DEAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463700388420390912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463701237959888898

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463706287633473537

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Snoopgate: 'Thankful' for Surveillance, Woman Tells Supreme Court | NDTV.com

Everything that has a begining has an end..The congress time is up, the BJP time is now. #abkibarmodisarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463711659496701952


----------



## jha

So Mayawati started feeling heat now..? The biggest sufferers of the countless riots in UP are Dalits. They are the ones who were targeted and Maywati kept appeasing muslims. This was bound to happen. Looks like non-Jatav Dalits have started to drift towards BJP in significant way.



Sidak said:


> Mamata’s mullah gratification
> ----------------------------------
> 'अब कहाँ ढूंढने जाओगे क़ातिल हमारे ..? अब तो क़त्ल का इल्जाम हमीं पर रख दो '

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Yaar ye May16nth aatha kyu nahi hai  .. Wait Karte Karte thank gaya mai


----------



## Prometheus

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463700388420390912
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463701237959888898
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463706287633473537




land policy exelent for bussiness houses...............worst for farmers..............another reason why Modi Wave lost momentum in Punjab



Star Wars said:


> Yaar ye May16nth aatha kyu nahi hai  .. Wait Karte Karte thank gaya mai




16th May ka wait kyui kar rahe ho .....................Apke Modi ji aur Bhakts are overconfident to get 400 seats........i wonder why there is even need to vote for BJP ??? Modi wave will do everything .....isnt it?

Modi played caste card today ...............lost faith in his own so called wave???? eehhhh


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463534957596385280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> 16th May ka wait kyui kar rahe ho .....................Apke Modi ji aur Bhakts are overconfident to get 400 seats........i wonder why there is even need to vote for BJP ??? Modi wave will do everything .....isnt it?
> 
> Modi played caste card today ...............lost faith in his own so called wave???? eehhhh




Now i could go on on what Modi has done for Gujarat and Amit Shah has done for security of the state but i guess that will go over your head ... AAP has good support in a state were 70% of the youth smoke weed.. sounds about right

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Now i could go on on what Modi has done for Gujarat and Amit Shah has done for security of the state but i guess that will go over your head ... AAP has good support in a state were 70% of the youth smoke weed.. sounds about right


 

weed purani baat ho gayi.................aaj kal Heroine ka fashion hai.................Modi ji ki sarkaar aane par ........drugs punjab mein legal ho jayegi ( I am not saying this .......Akali Candidate said it )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> land policy exelent for bussiness houses...............worst for farmers..............another reason why Modi Wave lost momentum in Punjab



Gujarat’s decade of agricultural success | Business Line

Keep that nonsense to yourself


----------



## Prometheus

one funny incident happend to me on twitter....

Bhakt - Modi ji used different helicoptor today.

me- ok ...good, but who is paying for it.

Bhakt- Modi ji is CM of richest state, he can afford helicoptor

Me- Mate , u cant use govt machinery during elections.

Bhakt - typical AAPtard logic.


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> weed purani baat ho gayi.................aaj kal Heroine ka fashion hai.................Modi ji ki sarkaar aane par ........drugs punjab mein legal ho jayegi ( I am not saying this .......Akali Candidate said it )



Abe pagla gaya hai kya ? Kam sai kam thoda research tho kar lai ..

Even Alcohol Sales is banned in GUjarat, Heroin kai ka bechega ????

Lonely Planet Travel Guides and Travel Information - Indian Subcontinent India Alcohol banned in Gujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Gujarat’s decade of agricultural success | Business Line
> 
> Keep that nonsense to yourself




my nonsense faught election from Anandpur Sahib seat ...............go check who was the candidate from AAP.........agar phir bhi aaki ankhe naa khuli toh .....bhagwan bhla kare aapka



Star Wars said:


> Abe pagla gaya hai kya ? Kam sai kam thoda research tho kar lai ..
> 
> Even Alcohol Sales is banned in GUjarat, Heroin kai ka bechega ????
> 
> Lonely Planet Travel Guides and Travel Information - Indian Subcontinent India Alcohol banned in Gujarat




bhai sahib.............alcohol is available in black in gujarat.

another thing .......plz check how much alcohol was seized by EC from gujarat this time................

In dry Gujarat, booze demand soars before polls; EC’s largest liquor seizure in India was made in state - The Times of India

yeh apke sath LOLWA ho gayi Bhai sahib


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> my nonsense faught election from Anandpur Sahib seat ...............go check who was the candidate from AAP.........agar phir bhi aaki ankhe naa khuli toh .....bhagwan bhla kare aapka



Netafim India


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Narendra Modi's Gujarat land acquisition model is the best: Commerce Ministry report*

A Commerce and Industry Ministry sponsored report today showcased the Gujarat model of land acquisition as the best practice, which can be emulated by other states with some modifications, to improve the business environment.

The report on 'Best Practices to Improve the Business Environment Across States/UTs in India', prepared by consultancy firm Accenture on behalf of the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion, also talks about the best practices in Karnataka and Maharashtra on issues related to labour management and trade and investment facilitation system.

"Although we have chosen to showcase Gujarat Industrial Development Corporation's (GIDC) model for land-related intervention as the best practice, some other states have taken initiatives to help businesses to get land for setting up facilities," it said.

Land acquisition, it may be noted, has become a controversial issue in the ongoing Lok Sabha elections, with Congress accusing Narendra Modi-led BJP government in Gujarat of giving cheap land to business houses.

The report said Gujarat has "a very simplified land acquisition procedure in the state with minimum direct government participation. "An entrepreneur can approach GIDC for a speedier acquisition with fewer hassles," it said.

With regard to land acquisition, it also cited examples of Haryana and Andhra Pradesh.

As regards environmental clearances, the report praised the practices adopted by the Gujarat Pollution Control Board (GPCB).

"The GPCB has adopted the (various)features in the XGN (Extended Green Node) portal which has made it a best practice and can be replicated across other states," it added.

The other best practices, which featured in the report, pertain to integrated and comprehensive system for VAT in Karnataka; labour management solution in Maharashtra; setting up Maharashtra Industry, Trade and Investment Facilitation Cell; and single window clearance in Rajasthan and Punjab.

Narendra Modi's Gujarat land acquisition model is the best: Commerce Ministry report - Financial Express

_Now chew on this Congress... it's a report by the union ministry! _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Former Congress leaders quit poll race, join hands with TDP | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> Now i could go on on what Modi has done for Gujarat and Amit Shah has done for security of the state but i guess that will go over your head ... AAP has good support in a state were 70% of the youth smoke weed.. sounds about right



Dont bother replying to AAP supporters. Some of their top leaders are rallying behind Lalu to stop Modi. Any party which even remotely wants Lalu to win does not deserve any sympathy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Netafim India




Modi ji played caste card today .............why ??? ran out of money to continue his wave???



jha said:


> Dont bother replying to AAP supporters. Some of their top leaders are rallying behind Lalu to stop Modi. Any party which even remotely wants Lalu to win does not deserve any sympathy.




any party or person who can share stage and take helkp from drug smugglers are fit to govern ????

is that Bhakt logic???

If Bhakt ran out of replies ..........they simply say " AAPTARD" .............and then return to Namo namo jap


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> bhai sahib.............alcohol is available in black in gujarat.
> 
> another thing .......plz check how much alcohol was seized by EC from gujarat this time................
> 
> In dry Gujarat, booze demand soars before polls; EC’s largest liquor seizure in India was made in state - The Times of India
> 
> yeh apke sath LOLWA ho gayi Bhai sahib



Abe.... Ofcourse Alcohol will be sold in black in any place for Alcohol is banned ..
And its Gujarat Police which seized it .. Looking at Isolated incidents to satisfy your ego is stupid and not to mention extremely Hypocritical o considering how AAPtards have been related to Alcohol and getting drunk too many times to count already..

*



Police say that the biggest supplier of illicit liquor to the state is Chandigarh where many distilleries illegally produce excess stock — just to supply to Gujarat! Punjab Police estimate that more than 2,000 boxes (each containing 12 bottles) are sent to Gujarat per week through Rajasthan

Click to expand...

*
Read your link before you post it here before getting Embarrassed 

is this AAP logic ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

anyhow..............good nite fellas..........take care ............16th may is not very far ......enjoy ur nite.....take care.



Star Wars said:


> Abe.... Ofcourse Alcohol will be sold in black in any place for Alcohol is banned ..
> And its Gujarat Police which seized it .. Looking at Isolated incidents to satisfy your ego is stupid and not to mention extremely Hypocritical o considering how AAPtards have been related to Alcohol and getting drunk too many times to count already..
> 
> 
> 
> Read your link before you post it here before getting Embarrassed
> 
> is this AAP logic ?




so Modi cant effectively enforce the ban???? drugs kya rokega modi ???


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> anyhow..............good nite fellas..........take care ............16th may is not very far ......enjoy ur nite.....take care.



Right now when next time AAP comes in Punjab and then permits street level gundaism and mob justice to take place and also justifies the Molestation of foreigners and locals through village panchayats, then whom will you blame ??


Do you people sell your brains before supporting AAP ?



jha said:


> Dont bother replying to AAP supporters. Some of their top leaders are rallying behind Lalu to stop Modi. Any party which even remotely wants Lalu to win does not deserve any sympathy.



Stupidity has to be countered sometimes



Prometheus said:


> so Modi cant effectively enforce the ban???? drugs kya rokega modi ???



Abe..Its Gujarat police which caught the Alcohol , please read my posts EC don't have folks running around .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

Prometheus said:


> anyhow..............good nite fellas..........take care ............16th may is not very far ......enjoy ur nite.....take care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Modi cant effectively enforce the ban???? drugs kya rokega modi ???



First money laundering should be made capital punishment theis will set the tone against drug Mafia.


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Right now when next time AAP comes in Punjab and then permits street level gundaism and mob justice to take place and also justifies the Molestation of foreigners and locals through village panchayats, then whom will you blame ??
> 
> 
> Do you people sell your brains before supporting AAP ?
> 
> 
> 
> Stupidity has to be countered sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> Abe..Its Gujarat police which caught the Alcohol , please read my posts EC don't have folks running around .



abe...........gunda raj dekhna hai toh punjab aaja.

AIG got beaten up and admitted to hospital with broken leg - by Akalis

SHO got killed in day light for protecting his daughter - by Akalis

Minister have multiple votes made in his consituency - BJP minister Anil joshi ( Non- bailbale warrant issued by court against him for physically harming a petitioner against him )

Akali counciller beat a Candiate in patiala.

Badal forcefully took over many private properties such haweli Dhabha

a sarpanch was charged with possesion of bhukhi ------for not sending people in ralli of badals.

is this ur defination of RAM RAJya????

bhakt logic??? ehh


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> abe...........gunda raj dekhna hai toh punjab aaja.
> AIG got beaten up and admitted to hospital with broken leg - by Akalis
> SHO got killed in day light for protecting his daughter - by Akalis
> Minister have multiple votes made in his consituency - BJP minister Anil joshi ( Non- bailbale warrant issued by court against him for physically harming a petitioner against him )
> Akali counciller beat a Candiate in patiala.
> Badal forcefully took over many private properties such haweli Dhabha
> a sarpanch was charged with possesion of bhukhi ------for not sending people in ralli of badals.
> is this ur defination of RAM RAJya????
> bhakt logic??? ehh


Bete Gunda raj Mein Abhi Punjab Bacha hai Sabka Baap UP abhi Zinda Hai


----------



## Prometheus

pvsarath said:


> First money laundering should be made capital punishment theis will set the tone against drug Mafia.




modi is in bed with badals...............how caN one expect to act against them?

funny thing ----

Modi ji says He is fighting against dynastic politics

but cant see dynasty in punjab

CM - Parkash Badal
Dy CM - Sukhbir Badal 
MP from bathinda - Harsimrat badal ( wife of Sukhbir)
Cabinet Minister - Bikram majithia ( brother of harsimrat badal ) 
Cabinet minister (another one) - Adesh partap kerion ( husband of sister of sukhbir)

is this not dynasty in polictics???

one more example of Dhindsa dynasty ---- Father is rajya sabha member / Son is cabinet minister



NKVD said:


> Bete Gunda raj Mein Abhi Punjab Bacha hai Sabka Baap UP abhi Zinda Hai




dont worry .....few more years of NDA in punjab ........we will cross UP ............we are already racing fast in unemployment and drugs


----------



## Kaalapani

Prometheus said:


> modi is in bed with badals...............how caN one expect to act against them?
> 
> funny thing ----
> 
> Modi ji says He is fighting against dynastic politics
> 
> but cant see dynasty in punjab
> 
> CM - Parkash Badal
> Dy CM - Sukhbir Badal
> MP from bathinda - Harsimrat badal ( wife of Sukhbir)
> Cabinet Minister - Bikram majithia ( brother of harsimrat badal )
> Cabinet minister (another one) - Adesh partap kerion ( husband of sister of sukhbir)
> 
> is this not dynasty in polictics???
> 
> one more example of Dhindsa dynasty ---- Father is rajya sabha member / Son is cabinet minister



how are you going to get rid of this dynasty.

Too many years of power will corrupt everyone.


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> modi is in bed with badals...............how caN one expect to act against them?
> funny thing ----
> Modi ji says He is fighting against dynastic politics
> but cant see dynasty in punjab
> CM - Parkash Badal
> Dy CM - Sukhbir Badal
> MP from bathinda - Harsimrat badal ( wife of Sukhbir)
> Cabinet Minister - Bikram majithia ( brother of harsimrat badal )
> Cabinet minister (another one) - Adesh partap kerion ( husband of sister of sukhbir)
> is this not dynasty in polictics???
> one more example of Dhindsa dynasty ---- Father is rajya sabha member / Son is cabinet minister


Camon Even Congress Runs on One Family Label Every Party Does it accept the Bjp


----------



## Prometheus

pvsarath said:


> how are you going to get rid of this dynasty.
> 
> Too many years of power will corrupt everyone.



Akali dal is two century old organisation .............it got destroyed in just few years.................Akali dal never favoured dynasty .............this badal destroyed our Akali dal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> abe...........gunda raj dekhna hai toh punjab aaja.
> 
> AIG got beaten up and admitted to hospital with broken leg - by Akalis
> 
> SHO got killed in day light for protecting his daughter - by Akalis
> 
> Minister have multiple votes made in his consituency - BJP minister Anil joshi ( Non- bailbale warrant issued by court against him for physically harming a petitioner against him )
> 
> Akali counciller beat a Candiate in patiala.
> 
> Badal forcefully took over many private properties such haweli Dhabha
> 
> a sarpanch was charged with possesion of bhukhi ------for not sending people in ralli of badals.
> 
> is this ur defination of RAM RAJya????
> 
> bhakt logic??? ehh



Then whats your Logic of supporting AAP ???? From the frying pan to the Fire ?

AAPtard Logic: We hate Akali Dals and theri support of Gunda raj and drugs so we will support AAP Gundaraj and Alcoholics.

Keep in MInd Modi destroyed Bajrang Dal and VHP in Gujarat despite being Allies

and where did Ram Rajya come into this ? Keep your religious Bigotry out of this ..


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Camon Even Congress Runs on One Family Label Every Party Does it accept the Bjp




Akali dal is two centuries old organisation ..............it never has been taken over wrong peeps.

and brother isnt son of yashwant sinha ( or something like that ) fighting elections too??? looks like a dynastic to me


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> dont worry .....few more years of NDA in punjab ........we will cross UP ............we are already racing fast in unemployment and drugs


Dream on It Will take 100 Years Punjab to Match Up in Criminality

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Then whats your Logic of supporting AAP ???? From the frying pan to the Fire ?
> 
> AAPtard Logic: We hate Akali Dals and theri support of Gunda raj and drugs so we will support AAP Gundaraj and Alcoholics.
> 
> Keep in MInd Modi destroyed Bajrang Dal and VHP in Gujarat despite being Allies
> 
> and where did Ram Rajya come into this ? Keep your religious Bigotry out of this ..




reasons of Punjab supporting AAP-

1) HS Phoolka ( go check who he is )

2) SIT 84

3) popular local candidates ( Bhagwant Mann , Chotepur)

4) Massive support from NRI punjabis ( every house in punjab has someone living abroad)

5) andorsement by youth icons ( Babbu Mann - second most famous singer in Punjab)

6) resignation of AK from CM ship


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> Then whats your Logic of supporting AAP ???? From the frying pan to the Fire ?
> AAPtard Logic: We hate Akali Dals and theri support of Gunda raj and drugs so we will support AAP Gundaraj and Alcoholics.
> Keep in MInd Modi destroyed Bajrang Dal and VHP in Gujarat despite being Allies
> and where did Ram Rajya come into this ? Keep your religious Bigotry out of this ..


Don,t Worry Mate Ak Will One day Make People of Punjab Khalistani's Once again


----------



## Kaalapani

Prometheus said:


> Akali dal is two century old organisation .............it got destroyed in just few years.................Akali dal never favoured dynasty .............this badal destroyed our Akali dal



I can understand your love for punjab.Let punjab be the winner after this elections.


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Don,t Worry Mate Ak Will One day Make People of Punjab Khalistani's Once again




hhhmmmm..........do u know Akali dal has many ministers and MLAs who remained militants???

and mate u have no idea what type of terror will rein if u wished for Khalistan


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> reasons of Punjab supporting AAP-
> 
> 1) HS Phoolka ( go check who he is )
> 
> 2) SIT 84
> 
> 3) popular local candidates ( Bhagwant Mann , Chotepur)
> 
> 4) Massive support from NRI punjabis ( every house in punjab has someone living abroad)
> 
> 5) andorsement by youth icons ( Babbu Mann - second most famous singer in Punjab)
> 
> 6) resignation of AK from CM ship



Right so you conveniently ignore the crimes of AAP where it suites you but you highlight the crimes of BJP where it suites you ?
Hypocrisy ? 

AK resigned from his job because he was incompetent and was unable to do his job not because he had some high sense of morality .. lol supporting AK who actually rewarded people who did not pay their electricity bills...Classic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> Akali dal is two centuries old organisation ..............it never has been taken over wrong peeps.
> and brother isnt son of yashwant sinha ( or something like that ) fighting elections too??? looks like a dynastic to me


Cut the Crap Hippocratic Rant Its Bs Logic A son of Politician will Become a Politician if it wants to Become Like in Every other Professional Field. Its Depend on value of the Post he Hold In Bjp. Only a Pracharak can be Qualified for PM Post In the Bjp it's there Culture


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Right so you conveniently ignore the crimes of AAP where it suites you but you highlight the crimes of BJP where it suites you ?
> Hypocrisy ?
> 
> AK resigned from his job because he was incompetent and was unable to do his job not because he had some high sense of morality .. lol supporting AK who actually rewarded people who did not pay their electricity bills...Classic



to be clear............I belong to a farmers family from a border district ..........electricity toh free milti hai farming ke liye Punjab mein .

abb bolo ji?


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmm..........do u know Akali dal has many ministers and MLAs who remained militants???
> 
> and mate u have no idea what type of terror will rein if u wished for Khalistan




Nobody here supports Akali's or Badals , i really don;t give a damn about them , But AAP are Anti national , foreign funded and have an agenda to divide India , which is crystal clear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Cut the Crap Its Bs Logic A son of Politician will Become a Politician if it wants that it Like in Every other Professional Field. Its Depend on value of the Post he Hold In Bjp. Only a Pracharak can be Qualified for PM Post In the Bjp it's there Culture




cut the crap wale bhai sahib................why double standards when comes to dynasty politics???


turn blind eye on dynasty of allies and members??? and just do namo namo???


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> dont worry .....few more years of NDA in punjab ........we will cross UP ............we are already racing fast in unemployment and drugs



Abey UP ki jagah koi nahi le skta..............UP = UNIQUE PRADESH!!!  (Sorry No Drugs/Cigarette/Bidi/Gutka from now on).


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> to be clear............I belong to a farmers family from a border district ..........electricity toh free milti hai farming ke liye Punjab mein .
> 
> abb bolo ji?



Talking to you is like talking to a BRICK wall ... do you understand the difference between farmers and people living in Urban areas not paying electricity bills ?


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Nobody here supports Akali's or Badals , i really don;t give a damn about them , But AAP are Anti national , foreign funded and have an agenda to divide India , which is crystal clear




hhhmmmmm......have u seen AAP candidates in Punjab ????

find a anti national in them ...............we will talk then.....ok mate??


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmmm......have u seen AAP candidates in Punjab ????
> 
> find a anti national in them ...............we will talk then.....ok mate??



 What a LOGIC???

Since there is no ANTI-NATIONAL candidate in AAP in Punjab, we forget the Prashant Bhushans of AAP???

Actually there is no NAXAL movement in Punjab, otherwise there first candidate preference would have been Naxals. SAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Talking to you is like talking to a BRICK wall ... do you understand the difference between farmers and people living in Urban areas not paying electricity bills ?




bhakts are so cute and confused........blinded by namo wave............they can even abuse like advani , jaswant singh .....if they say anything against their god


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmmm......have u seen AAP candidates in Punjab ????
> 
> find a anti national in them ...............we will talk then.....ok mate??




If you are a farmer read this

Netafim India


AM talking about AAP as a whole , maybe AAP candidate in Punjab is good but for the love of God keep your Bias aside and do some research on who heads the ford foundation, how much money has been given to AAP and what ford foundation have been doing in other countries and what kind of govt. has come in place and compare that with what AK has written in his book SWARAJ ..


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> What a LOGIC???
> 
> Since there is no ANTI-NATIONAL candidate in AAP in Punjab, we forget the Prashant Bhushans of AAP???




bhai sahib...............do u want me to point out militants in NDA who killed people in the name of insurgency????

bhakts .......bleh


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> cut the crap wale bhai sahib................why double standards when comes to dynasty politics???
> 
> 
> turn blind eye on dynasty of allies and members??? and just do namo namo???


Ohh Common Speak the Name of Modi father or Even Vajpayee Do you Know It No Because Bjp Cadre is Based on Rss Structure .Dynasty Have a No Place there In the Core Organisation of the Bjp


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> bhakts are so cute and confused........blinded by namo wave............they can even abuse like advani , jaswant singh .....if they say anything against their god



really....is a personal jibe all you could come up with


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463728581684649984


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> If you are a farmer read this
> 
> Netafim India
> 
> 
> AM talking about AAP as a whole , maybe AAP candidate in Punjab is good but for the love of God keep your Bias aside and do some research on who heads the ford foundation, how much money has been given to AAP and what ford foundation have been doing in other countries and what kind of govt. has come in place and compare that with what AK has written in his book SWARAJ ..




suna hai ford foundation gave funds to IIM ????


meanwhile read this-----
Delhi HC finds BJP, Congress guilty of receiving foreign funding - The Times of India

now do namo namo


----------



## lightoftruth

AK for punjab CM ,last month was the most peaceful one in Delhi in a long time.

hope he promises to solve all punjab problems and impress some other state by resigning from their on his stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> bhai sahib...............do u want me to point out militants in NDA who killed people in the name of insurgency????
> bhakts .......bleh


 yes Bangladeshi Muslims Who Betrayed the Indian Union In 1947 for Pakistan


----------



## Prometheus

ok Bhakts ..............I am off now................u keep on doing namo namo................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> suna hai ford foundation gave funds to IIM ????
> 
> 
> meanwhile read this-----
> Delhi HC finds BJP, Congress guilty of receiving foreign funding - The Times of India
> 
> now do namo namo



Kaha sai suna hai ??

Unless i know what and where these "foreign funds " came from , its better to shut up . While we know where AAP has recieved its foreign funds


----------



## Roybot

Why are you guys wasting your breath on AAP, it is a nuisance at best. I will be surprised if they win even a single Lok Sabha seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> Why are you guys wasting your breath on AAP, it is a nuisance at best. I will be surprised if they win even a single Lok Sabha seat.



Am just surprised how much of a Hypocrite they can actually be

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463733467478376449


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> Am just surprised how much of a Hypocrite they can actually be



Ignore them, they ll be a nonentity post May the 16th. AAP was propped up to stop the Modi juggernaut, their target was always LokSabha, not Delhi Assembly. Now that they failed miserably, they ll sink into the oblivion.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Am just surprised how much of a Hypocrite they can actually be


AAP is nothing but entertainment value in this general election. Quite funny other day AK's interview with Pranoy Roy... 'we are winning in Amethi.. & we are winning in Varanasi'. Wonder what would be his reaction when they end up losing their deposit in both these seats. Will they blame Ambani & Adani again?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

DRAY said:


> She is the wife of world's fastest billionaire.



She is also sister of best ever comedian India has ever produced -Rahul Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> There is a difference b/w CORRUPTION & *LOOT
> *
> & for the first time in (i guess) about 20 years, our economy has SHRINKED in dollar terms.



Who really looted ? wasn't the ones who were in power from all the political parties ? Ruling and opposition alike.


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP is nothing but entertainment value in this general election. Quite funny other day AK's interview with Pranoy Roy... 'we are winning in Amethi.. & we are winning in Varanasi'. Wonder what would be his reaction when they end up losing their deposit in both these seats. Will they blame Ambani & Adani again?



Not surprised , there are romers about why he is targeting Ambani but thats for another thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463733467478376449


Don,t worry Let Modi Become Pm These Congress gundas will Only one Place to hide then It Will be Jail


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> She is also sister of best ever comedian India has ever produced -Rahul Gandhi.



NO.

She is the daughter of the living proof of how "CLOSE" India-Italy relations are.............................

VERY CLOSE


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP is nothing but entertainment value in this general election. Quite funny other day AK's interview with Pranoy Roy... 'we are winning in Amethi.. & we are winning in Varanasi'. Wonder what would be his reaction when they end up losing their deposit in both these seats. Will they blame Ambani & Adani again?



AAP do have something in it which we all wants to deny because of our reasons. We haven't won Independence to make our masses to suffer.


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP is nothing but entertainment value in this general election. Quite funny other day AK's interview with Pranoy Roy... 'we are winning in Amethi.. & we are winning in Varanasi'. Wonder what would be his reaction when they end up losing their deposit in both these seats. Will they blame Ambani & Adani again?



More than the results, am excited about the press conference of AAP and Congress on the 16th May

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> Don,t worry Let Modi Become Pm These Congress gundas will Only one Place to hide then It Will be Jail




I really don't think anything like that will happen because there are even politicians within the BJP and its allies who are having cases of corruption, land grabbing and illegal mining cases and many more things and those politicians are still fighting the elections.


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> I really don't think anything like that will happen because there are even politicians within the BJP and its allies who are having cases of corruption, land grabbing and illegal mining cases and many more things and those politicians are still fighting the elections.


If the Case Even You are Corrupt for some Instance All Citzens are corrupt in Some Instance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> AAP do have something in it which we all wants to deny because of our reasons. We haven't won Independence to make our masses to suffer.


Oh yes... they do have something which other's don't! & that is full on entertainment & dramabazi wherever they go... & whatever they do!



Roybot said:


> More than the results, am excited about the press conference of AAP and Congress on the 16th May


Believe me.. they will cry foul & revert to their politics of street protests in Delhi. Afterall there is assembly elections are going to be round the corner for Delhi, unless BJP manages to poach some AAP legislators & form their own govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Smriti irani ko jaan se marne ki dhamki amethi me ....


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463733804352282624


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> any party or person who can share stage and take helkp from drug smugglers are fit to govern ????
> 
> is that Bhakt logic???
> 
> If Bhakt ran out of replies ..........they simply say " AAPTARD" .............and then return to Namo namo jap



They are still much better than Lalu who used to head the "Kidnapping" industry. Any party/politician who wants Lalu to win is a party of scums of lowest kind. 

Dont bother replying if the above post of yours qualifies as reply. I have never used AAPTARD for any AAP supporter and do not want to start using it with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463739740668170240


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> They are still much better than Lalu who used to head the "Kidnapping" industry. Any party/politician who wants Lalu to win is a party of scums of lowest kind.
> 
> Dont bother replying if the above post of yours qualifies as reply. I have never used AAPTARD for any AAP supporter and do not want to start using it with you.



No there is a CRITERIA set to become an AAP supporter - SELL YOUR BRAIN ON OLX BEFORE JOINING THE FUN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> No there is a CRITERIA set to become an AAP supporter - SELL YOUR BRAIN ON OLX BEFORE JOINING THE FUN.



Ek baar election ho jaaye, fir in AAP supporters ko dekhte hain. They have the audacity to support Lalu just to defeat BJP and claim to be anti-Corruption.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463739740668170240
So trucks have arrived... Best thing is villagers opposing this money distribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> If the Case Even You are Corrupt for some Instance All Citzens are corrupt in Some Instance



Here i am talking about politicians on whom there are corruption cases worth millions. By the way nice way to dodge the question


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463732164186488833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463708346109808640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463740860509597697

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh yes... they do have something which other's don't! & that is full on entertainment & dramabazi wherever they go... & whatever they do!



The real actors, entertainers and the dramabaz are those politicians who are still fighting elections even after eatting millions.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463746227721363456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463746227721363456



It must be pretty bad down there for COngressi's to get that desperate


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> It must be pretty bad down there for COngressi's to get that desperate



Yes... BJP should make sure that enough evidence is caught and then shame Congress with them. Neither EC nor local admin. will do anything to deter Congressis.


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> Here i am talking about politicians on whom there are corruption cases worth millions. By the way nice way to dodge the question


I'm talking about Us its Our country "we the people" choose them So we are Very responsible like them maybe be more responsible.


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Ek baar election ho jaaye, fir in AAP supporters ko dekhte hain. They have the audacity to support Lalu just to defeat BJP and claim to be anti-Corruption.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463739740668170240
> So trucks have arrived... Best thing is villagers opposing this money distribution.




Anyone wants to bet RAHUL is loosing amethi .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> Former Congress leaders quit poll race, join hands with TDP | The Indian Express


News from the villages in AP is the following
YSRCP is paying Rs 4500/- to Rs 5000/- per vote where they are strong
They are paying Rs 7000/- and above where TDP is strong

Unfu*king believable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

On CNN IBN Rajdeep asked Kejri if you become MP from Varanasi then will you continue or go to Delhi for cmship.

He said "ab future ka kya bolu me" 

c***ya ya bhi bhag key janey ki firak me hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> I'm talking about Us its Our country "we the people" choose them So we are Very responsible like them maybe be more responsible.



We the people give our vote but the tickets are given by the party command.


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> Anyone wants to bet RAHUL is loosing amethi .....



If no RIGGING then - YES.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463755345601372160


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> We the people give our vote but the tickets are given by the party command.


Come on tickets are given only be on popularity basis in India if the candidate is wining no parties cares about high moral ground. It's people who supports them make them hero out of gunda we adore him and neglect Crime committed By him sorry it's On Us Not them


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> If no RIGGING then - YES.


I'm sure he is wining  with low Margin In Amethi


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> Come on tickets are given only be on popularity basis in India if the candidate is wining no parties cares about high moral ground. It's people who supports them make them hero out of gunda we adore him and neglect Crime committed By him sorry it's On Us Not them



Here talking about tickets to those candidates who are already in some scam. Haven't BJP even gave tickets to such candidates ?


----------



## indiatester

NKVD said:


> I'm sure he is wining  with low Margin In Amethi


Margin will still be above 1 lakh votes. Any lower margin is bad PR for congress


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> Here talking about tickets to those candidates who are already in some scam. Haven't BJP even gave tickets to such candidates ?


Its on the society we live In "Jas prajaa tus Raja."People choose them So parties are Bound to choose them on their popularity. Sorry Mate blaming politics won't make you a good Citizen. but following duties of citizenship make you a good Indian national


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> The real actors, entertainers and the dramabaz are those politicians who are still fighting elections even after eatting millions.


but AAP is not going after those _eatting_ politicians though! They let go of the _eatting_ one & she is enjoying the hospitality in Gods own country while these clowns are still struggling with their priority!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

indiatester said:


> Margin will still be above 1 lakh votes. Any lower margin is bad PR for congress


Sorry maybe low around 60k -70k anti incumbency is huge for Congress this time in Up


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> Its on the society we live In "Jas prajaa tus Raja."People choose them So parties are Bound to choose them on their popularity. Sorry Mate blaming politics won't make you a good Citizen. but following duties of citizenship make you a good Indian national




These never ending excuses are the reason for the such state of Indian Public.



JanjaWeed said:


> but AAP is not going after those _eatting_ politicians though! They let go of the _eatting_ one & she is enjoying the hospitality in Gods own country while these clowns are still struggling with their priority!



In real its the people who are understanding the status of our politicians and for sure the public will use it vote properly.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> In real its the people who are understanding the status of our politicians and for sure the public will use it vote properly.



Let's hope so. For the last 60 odd years they have been using it improperly & making immortals out of mere looters!


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> These never ending excuses are the reason for the such state of Indian Public.


Its not Indian public it's Every where even in US but Quite low now It was high In 1960's-70's.Look USA is old and mature democracy it's evolving on timely bases.So is the Indian democracy. You will see it becoming More Mature in coming Decades


----------



## arp2041

Maan Gye Boss Modi Ko............"Neech Rajniti" = "Neechi Jati" 

Jab UP key log pehle CAST dekhte hai fir DEVELOPMENT, yeh kehna jaroori tha.


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> Let's hope so. For the last 60 odd years they have been using it improperly & making immortals out of mere looters!



Things have to change and its already time.


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed Any guesses kal kya GIMMICK hoga Modi ka??


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> Its not Indian public it's Every where even in US but Quite low now It was high In 1960's-70's.Look USA is old and mature democracy it's evolving on timely bases.So is the Indian democracy. You will see it becoming More Mature in coming Decades



So now you are having one more excuse which is not related to the question from anywhere.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> Things have to change and its already time.


Indeed. May 16th will be just the start!



arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed Any guesses kal kya GIMMICK hoga Modi ka??


Eagerly waiting for another model code violation..


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> Indeed. May 16th will be just the start!



Nothing will change.


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Indeed. May 16th will be just the start!
> 
> Eagerly waiting for another model code violation..



NOPE. He never VIOLATES model code..............................


























TECHNICALLY OFCOURSE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> Maan Gye Boss Modi Ko............"Neech Rajniti" = "Neechi Jati"
> 
> Jab UP key log pehle CAST dekhte hai fir DEVELOPMENT, yeh kehna jaroori tha.


still media is ranting on modi on goon Caste politics .I Mean "neech" word is Already very controversial it used to describe particular Sect of society Joker aranab goswami Trying to find meaning of the hindi word through Eng dictionary with Stood Sanjay Jha on News our it's was hilarious


----------



## arp2041

@NKVD @JanjaWeed @jbond197 tum US-UK-Russia mey beth kar itney Indian Channels dekhte ho, me khud India me reh kar nahi dekhta esp. u ppl seem obsessed by Arnab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> NOPE. He never VIOLATES model code..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TECHNICALLY OFCOURSE


Oh c'mon... we need a FIR against him tomorrow. Maybe he will reveal his caste to Behen Mayavatiji.. & all the channels will be busy discussing that! 



Hindustani78 said:


> Nothing will change.


Ya... for the ones who doesn't want to & play victim all the time! No one can help 'em in that regard...


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> Nothing will change.


No Modi Not loved because he can change everything in seconds But he is there to provide Our nation a hope and a Vision which we Lost In those 10 yrs of Upa Rule.He is there to Show india it's Path to Glory it's not on him it's on US.He is there to make Sure that light of hope in are hearts Still Burns


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @NKVD @JanjaWeed @jbond197 tum US-UK-Russia mey beth kar itney Indian Channels dekhte ho, me khud India me reh kar nahi dekhta esp. u ppl seem obsessed by Arnab


Bhai mere.. try spending significant amount of time away from home country.. even you'll be doing the same thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> @NKVD @JanjaWeed @jbond197 tum US-UK-Russia mey beth kar itney Indian Channels dekhte ho, me khud India me reh kar nahi dekhta esp. u ppl seem obsessed by Arnab


Are I'm in India now Studying in Delhi. bhai I been to Moscow with my father He Working in Indian Consulate In Russia(only can desclose this much here) .Maa aur dad hain wahan I'm in India with my Rest of the family at Our home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> Ya... for the ones who doesn't want to & play victim all the time! No one can help 'em in that regard...



Playing should have some rules and here back stabbing is going on .


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463771638006153216


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> No Modi Not loved because he can change everything in seconds But he is there to provide Our nation a hope and a Vision which we Lost In those 10 yrs of Upa Rule.He is there to Show india it's Path to Glory it's not on him it's on US.He is there to make Sure that light of hope in are hearts Still Burns



Modi even cant do anything because he is even part of the same system . Hope for the nation will come that time when Indian public will not be exploited.


----------



## arp2041

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463771638006153216




Smriti for CM????


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Smriti for CM????


No way... there must be something else to it!


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463771638006153216



As if anyone can solve such a riddle at 2... Typical of him.. Not sure if anything like this actually exists.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> Playing should have some rules and here back stabbing is going on .


well.. ones who allowed to be back stabbed all this while for the past 60 odd years & still wants to be abused in the hands of same political party who disguise as saviour of victims, are beyond help. Pessimism is the only way of life for those who believe they are victims & are fearful of the change in status quo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

arp2041 said:


> Smriti for CM????



Not really  After LS 2014 is over soon Delhi assembly elections will come and in Delhi it's AAP vs BJP but BJP wants it to be Congress VS BJP in Delhi!

By doing a rally in Amethi counter rally will start by congress in Varanasi hence right now if AK is at 2nd place he will be moved to 3rd place during poll phase and Ajay rai will come 2nd and beat AK at distant 3rd hence AK got defeated badly against not just modi but against Ajay rai as well as very very bad position if this happens Delhi will hear loud what happened in Varanasi against AK and Delhi don't want loosers! Very master strategy by BJP to already think about Delhi assembly before LS 2014 finishes and cut AAP votes by defeating AK badly against not just Modi but against congress candidate as well as 



jha said:


> As if anyone can solve such a riddle at 2... Typical of him.. Not sure if anything like this actually exists.



This was all planned maybe by mastermind Amit Shah  One last moment rally in Amethi and counter polarization will start by congress. BJP wants Rahul do a rally in Varanasi for Ajay Rai so that congress gains more votes and AK comes 3rd if they don't do a rally then BJP will say congress got scared so they have to do a rally now let's see what happens

Ha-ha if AK looses against Ajay Rai.. Delhi assembly is over for him forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Rahul Gandhi visiting Amethi and going to all polling booths. Sign of desperation ?


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463901927739125760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463880130255785985

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463907034149027841


----------



## paranoiarocks

LOL Rahul going mad HAHAHAHAHHAHHA



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463914985752506368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463907034149027841




Mene reply kar diya isko 


Can anyone tell me how many voters in amethi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Constituency watch: Amethi Special Part 1: Early jitters for Gandhi scion *
Posted : 5:14 am, May 7, 2014 by admin





Priyanka Gandhi Vadra has been camping in Amethi for the last few weeks and is facing the heat from the voters at almost every public meeting she has addressed. Many ask her about “Biljee” and “Pani” without any fear any more. We tend to have a short memory, but the same Priyanka failed spectacularly just 2 years ago when voters were asking similar questions to her wherever she campaigned in Amethi-Sultanpur-Rae Bareli belt. It must be remembered that Congress lost 3 seats out of 5 in 2012 when Priyanka camped here in Amethi for weeks.

National elections are always a different ball game and the voters of Amethi do have an emotional bonding with the Nehru-Gandhis which may yet nullify that energetic speech of Narendra Modi on the last day of campaigning here. Although we must also remember that BJP had won this seat as recently as in 1998, just 3 election cycles away. Yes, Sanjay Singh was the BJP candidate back then and Rahul Gandhi was not even contesting. Yet, there are six factors that are crucial for Amethi this time;


Visible lack of governance in Amethi coupled with huge anti-incumbency against the Congress party
A miffed Sanjay Singh at his wife not getting the support from Congress machinery in the neighbouring Sultanpur constituency which has made him play some behind-the-scenes role in Amethi
Narendra Modi’s speech in Amethi which not only has galvanized the average BJP worker here but also has created a an option for the voter
Amit Shah seems to have worked on this constituency meticulously which has made a big difference
AAP and Kumar Vishwas’s campaign for at least two months has created some urban resistance for the Gandhis which BJP has tapped into over the last few weeks
Inability of the Congress machinery to react to contingency situations like this because it was always overtly dependent on Gandhi charisma




Our own pre-poll survey done on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday was indicative of how the average voter was silent and unwilling to hedge bets even so closer to the polling day. These fence-sitters could eventually make a big difference in the end. Let us now see how these fence sitters seem to have voted early in the morning today.





It is interesting that BJP’s Smriti Irani is trailing by about 8% whereas AAP’s Kumar Vishwas is getting exactly the same 8% votes. These are very early trends at 10:30 AM and we still have a long day to go, but one thing is certain, Rahul Gandhi has a battle on his hands! If these trends continue and once we extrapolate this data by adding social-swing weightage, the entire picture could be very scary for the Gandhi family. One way or the other, it looks like Narendra Modi has managed to take the battle to the Gandhi family backyard. We will be closely watching Amethi all day to give you more live reports.



Jason bourne said:


> Mene reply kar diya isko
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how many voters in amethi ?


YES ,Total electors :1635127

http://ceouttarpradesh.nic.in/PollPhase/phaseWisePolling.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463902090985631744


----------



## Jason bourne

> YES ,Total electors :1635127
> 
> http://ceouttarpradesh.nic.in/PollPhase/phaseWisePolling.htm



Out of 16lakh rahul won with 3.70 is not a huge margin when only rahul was contesting  ache din ane vale he


----------



## paranoiarocks

Jason bourne said:


> Out of 16lakh rahul won with 3.70 is not a huge margin when only rahul was contesting  ache din ane vale he


IF bakwas splits M votes,chances are high otherwise Bakwas+Bahu>Rahul but Rahul >Bahu or Bakwas.


----------



## paranoiarocks

@jha 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463928466081996800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463905945047691264


paranoiarocks said:


> @jha
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463928466081996800



He is largely correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Narendra Modi not allowed to hold rally in Varanasi tomorrow: sources | NDTV.com


----------



## Android

Rahul's victory margin will be less than a Lakh that's for sure


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> rahul ji gandhi shaeed ho gaya....


Oye shubh shubh bolo 



chak de INDIA said:


> " Arre Rahul ji zinda hain "


Bhagwan unko lambiiiiii zindagi de

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

cheekybird said:


> Oye shubh shubh bolo
> 
> 
> Bhagwan unko lambiiiiii zindagi de


aapka chaheta rahul harne wala hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Sidak said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=702907329752321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Roybot @kurup @jha @GreenFoe @jbond197
> 
> @cheekybird ये कांग्रेसी भी न। अब राहुल जी को ही..........


What an idiot 



Ayush said:


> aapka chaheta rahul harne wala hai..


Bhagwan na kare 



Ravi Nair said:


> @cheekybird
> 
> looks like you got competition


She's a kid so no competition here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463939831715094529


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463939831715094529


Ye laziza fararri kon hai?



AugenBlick said:


> koi baat nahi .... gurlz ko zayaada mehnat nahi karni chahiye.  complexion bigad jaayega
> aap bus yeh video enjoy karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=732580763431350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video dedicated to @cheekybird
> Top comment


Aww thx,he's looking nice,no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


> Ye laziza fararri kon hai?



Mujhey pata hai aap 5th class FAIL ho, varna Rahul Baba thodi pasand ata 

Laissez Faire Definition | Investopedia

BTW, he is associated with one of the largest opinion/exit poll agency in India - CSDS.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463905945047691264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463905945047691264


Fake tweet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

प्राइम टाइम : बनारस में बीजेपी का चुनाव प्रचार Video: NDTV.com


----------



## paranoiarocks

Father of economics coined Laissez Faire ,Let it be (Free Market)


----------



## punjabiboy

*Campaign2014Kashi*
*




*

*Near UP-Mp Border Place Gharsedi*
*



*
*Young Voter Campaign In Kashi*
*



*
*Workers Also support Modi ......Banaras *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

heisenberg said:


> Narendra Modi not allowed to hold rally in Varanasi tomorrow: sources | NDTV.com


Any reason why permission is denied?


----------



## punjabiboy

Nukkad Meeting in Banaras .....Modi Sarkar












Team Kashi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

*The Noon Analysis of May 7th: Where are we heading? *
Posted : 7:42 am, May 7, 2014 by admin




In the past we have seen that around this time is where the BJP leadership and the workers start to relax after 80% of India has already voted. But the problem is that more than 40% of Uttar Pradesh and 30% of Bihar are yet to vote, two most crucial states for saffron renaissance in 2014. One of the redefining features of this election is that BJP’s leadership is relentless in attack and hasn’t let down its guard even after 80% polling.

In the crucial state of Uttar Pradesh, the entire party machinery has probably never been so well primed as it is today. The genius of Amit Shah in managing the largest state of India would be something that we would be discussing for years to come. Modi’s Amethi rally seems to have done the trick of galvanizing the party cadre further to give one final push. In Amethi district, as our team has been tracking this region for the past 2-3 days, the mood is clearly one of confrontation although opinions of voters are not very forthcoming.

Contrast this heightened combative mood of average BJP (and NDA) workers to the pall of gloom in the opposition camp. The first few phases of the 2014 election have shown such a surge for BJP that the morale of the cadre of opposition parties is at an all-time low. Congress is almost non-existent in heartland, while BSP workers are lying so low that since today morning, reports emanating from various places in eastern-UP suggest that nobody from the party is even willing to bring in their core voters to the polling booths. Similarly, the average JDU worker and even scores of sitting legislators of JDU in Bihar are actually working for the BJP since last few days. The only parties which are putting up some fight are the two Yadav outfits, SP and RJD in UP and Bihar respectively.

Of the 64 seats that are going to polls today, almost 50% or 31 seats are from the heartland – UP, Bihar, Himachal and Uttarakhand. We are tracking both the major states in real-time and should have some indicative numbers from the hill state of Himachal Pradesh by late evening. The other crucial state of Seemandhra is again a state that we will have delayed reports from.

*Uttar Pradesh*

This is an interesting phase in terms of votes as three segments of voters make big impact in many parts in this phase – Kurmis, Dalits and Brahmins. This is over and above the votes of other segments like Yadavs and Muslims. Kurmi/Patel vote will play an important role in this phase so we are tracking it to see if Apna Dal has had any impact on the saffron surge. Brahmins who had tilted in a big way towards Congress and BSP in the 2009 polls are also of significance in this phase. Dalits are important because the non-Jatavs are shifting allegiance from Maya to Modi.

In 2009, Congress had won a whopping 7 seats out of 15 here, so the party still has the ability to divide the non-BJP votes. For BSP this is now probably a existential battle as it is really struggling to keep its flock together and not let go of its core Dalit voters. For SP, this is a phase where they are once again trying a weaker version of MY (Muslim-Yadav) combination which is not really giving them any great traction. For BJP this is a decisive phase which will decide how strong a Modi Prime Ministership could be.





What is clear from the above chart is that BJP’s vote consolidation among upper castes is almost total which negates all the MSM theories of a rift between Brahmins and Thakurs. Among non-Yadav OBCs too BJP is in pole position and is also getting a large chunk of Yadav votes. What is also telling in the above graphic is the division of the non-BJP vote which is telling us a story of clear saffron edge on this Wednesday afternoon. The only competitor to BJP in UP is SP which can potentially stall Modi but has very little traction beyond Yadavs and Muslims which may not be enough in the end analysis.

*Bihar*

Once again a very important state from the heartland that will decide the power and the strength of Modi’s prime ministership. This is a phase that will tell us whether the MY combo of RJD-Congress still has the strength to oppose BJP’s momentum as it did in the last two phases or whether BJP will wrest back the initiative here. This is also the phase where JDU has some areas of strength, so how that plays out eventually in cutting the so called “secular” vote may decide the number of seats for the BJP.





Again we are seeing a tight race in Bihar which may go to the wires, but the silver lining for the BJP alliance is a better than expected performance from JDU. Since these are just broad raw-data trends we cannot really hazard a guess as to number of seats due to non-availability of weighted data points. Yet, we can safely presume that probably this phase could also see a similar pattern of the previous two phases and not a sweep by BJP as was seen in the first two phases.

*Seemandhra*

The reports from Seemandhra are still very sketchy, but initial indicators are pointing towards a close fight between YSRC and NDA. BJP is slightly ahead in Tirupati and is fighting a tough battle in Vizag where Jagan Reddy’s mother has a slender lead over Hari Babu. We will have further details from here by late afternoon and evening.


*Disclaimer:* Real-time raw data just gives us broad overall trends and are not actual vote-share projections as confused by many readers. Real projections are done after statistical adjustments to raw data based on social profile weightage, urban-rural vote weightage and many such electoral factors. Since adding weightages and using mathematical models is time consuming, we give only real-time updates on the day of polling and make actual projections only after polling day.

*Related posts:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

CBI gave clean chit to amitshah in isarat zahan case ; ) achhe din ane lage he

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463958502969319425
Oh well.. looks like they never had any!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463956772156612608
Kumar Vishwas ACTUALLY helped BJP by creating the anti-Gandhi atmosphere in Amethi which BJP took advantage in last few weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463902090985631744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463948128706523136

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463963622041849856
NAAAA........THIS ISN'T CAMPAIGNING...............NAAA.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463956772156612608
> Kumar Vishwas ACTUALLY helped BJP by creating the anti-Gandhi atmosphere in Amethi which BJP took advantage in last few weeks.



Your Arabian Vishwas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Reports of Booth Capturing in Amethi


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ayush

rahul losing from amethi will be epic..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

paranoiarocks said:


> Your Arabian Vishwas



topi ki kami hai , woh bhi election harne ke baad pahenlenge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

paranoiarocks said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463965863062671360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463967087191285760
She needs to be permanently deported to BD. Why do WB people vote for her ?? She is unbearable.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463967087191285760

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463977050701717505

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463965863062671360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463967087191285760
> She needs to be permanently deported to BD. Why do WB people vote for her ?? She is unbearable.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463967087191285760



Who is she to decide ??


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463978484528730112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

http://zeenews.india.com/news/general-elections-2014/live-smriti-irani-forces-priyanka-s-secretary-out-of-amethi-rahul-sweats-it-out_930274.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

paranoiarocks said:


>



He is watching people whom they vote for!! really??


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463971105678852096


Star Wars said:


> Who is she to decide ??



Didn't you know she is future PM of Greater Bengal ??


----------



## Proud Hindu

PA: Sir kahan ja rahe ho?
RaGa: Polling booth par 
PA: Aur ye camera kyo latka liya gale me? 
RaGa: Booth capture karne ke liye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Varanasi vignettes: Modi, Modi everywhere - Rediff.com India News


----------



## paranoiarocks

Rahul to Giyo !!!!AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA


*Constituency Watch: Amethi Special Part 2: The falling prince *
Posted : 10:06 am, May 7, 2014 by admin





After the post-noon session, Amethi is seeing some mindboggling trends! Could there be history here in Gandhi territory? Amethi is in a flux, no doubt about that. Can Rahul Gandhi be defeated? That is a billion dollar question that we are trying to answer here at 5Forty3. Let us try and look what exactly is the Amethi caste-vote matrix in order to gauge what social segments would be important today.





Roughly 175000 Yadavs and some 1 lakh OBCs who had voted overwhelmingly for SP in the 2012 assembly polls leading to the party’s victory in 3 out of 5 seats here are a crucial demographic in play. Since SP is not contesting from here in the MP elections and since Mulayam and his son have a tacit understanding with the Gandhi dynasty, it was widely believed among political circles of UP that the OBC-Yadav vote would be shifted to Rahul Gandhi in Amethi 2014. Unfortuantely, the Samajwadis are unable to hold on to their own vote-base all over UP, so holding on to Yadav-OBCs here in Amethi is proving to be a herculean task.

Similarly, the 1.2 lakh Brahmin voters and some 90k Thakur voters are also now a core vote of the BJP in UP as we have seen in different phases till now. Can Rahul keep the upper caste votes like in the past going against the UP trends was another major question in the run-up to today’s election.






There seems to be a three-way split in Amethi with AAP’s Kumar Vishwas doing surprisingly well despite losing momentum in the last few days in the run-up to the polls
What should really worry Congress and Rahul Gandhi is that AAP is getting almost a quarter of Dalit and Muslim votes
BJP is getting huge traction among its core upper caste votes and non-Yadav OBCs
BJP is also getting a huge 40% of Yadav votes which means the Congress-SP combined strategy has not succeeded all that much here in Amethi
Modi-wave has ensured that a large number of fence-sitters are voting for BJP, but had AAP not fielded a strong candidate then probably Smriti Irani would have decisively won Amethi
Now we have clearly received unconfirmed reports of some 12 booth capturing incidents from Amethi, this could be the last resort for the Gandhis who cannot afford to lose this election. But let us for a moment consider this whole exercise logically – there are some 1500 polling booths in Amethi parliamentary seat, so even if hara-kiri takes place in a dozen or so polling booths, it would still not be enough to surmount a big lead by the opposition. On 16th May, if the lead for Rahul Gandhi is less than 50k, then we can possibly assume that he hasn’t really won by fair means, whereas if the lead is much bigger than that, then any such nefarious activities (even if they have taken place) wouldn’t have mattered much.





With this kind of lead being projected by our raw numbers and considering that at least 5-10% under-reporting is possible for opposition votes in Amethi (for both BJP as well as AAP) due to the sheer power of the Gandhis, we can predict that Rahul Gandhi is losing Amethi as of now with the caveat of some x factors like booth-level management etc. The only other X factor is AAP’s much better performance in Amethi. Rahul Gandhi is sure to have sleepless nights till the 16th now!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463983950528917504

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## paranoiarocks

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463983950528917504


Abe wahi to post kiya hai !!!!!

Jisko BELIEVE na ho raha ho YE DEKHO


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463987268454064128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

After denying permission for rally, now Modi has not been given permission for Ganga Aarty...


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> After denying permission for rally, now Modi has not been given permission for Ganga Aarty...


Sampath was close to YSR ,who asked sonia personally to appoint him for long term purposes :Buisiness standard article


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463989927584493569

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imcool

jha said:


> After denying permission for rally, now Modi has not been given permission for Ganga Aarty...



Modi can do Aarti as a non political and as an individual no one can stop him from that and for denying rally further boost to Modi.. Expect chaos in Varanasi by BJP Karyakartas or victim card by Modi further boost 

Woh kahevat hai naa.. vinash kale viprit buddhi! SP DM is gone made and he is I think Mulayams close relative he made him wait half hour during nomination process also and cancelled his rally after nomination!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Imcool said:


> Modi can do Aarti as a non political and as an individual no one can stop him from that and for denying rally further boost to Modi.. Expect chaos in Varanasi by BJP Karyakartas or victim card by Modi further boost
> 
> Woh kahevat hai naa.. vinash kale viprit buddhi! SP DM is gone made and he is I think Mulayams close relative he made him wait half hour during nomination process also and cancelled his rally after nomination!



lol.... If Modi does rally then there is problem if he is not allowed to do rally even then he gets votes on sympathy ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Take 543's prediction with a pinch of salt. 

What has amazed me that even Congress workers are not so sure and have turned into abusive swines. 

I still dont believe that RG will loose, but if he manages to achieve this improbable task, I'll drink whole night again on 16 after so many years. Hope GF understands..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> Take 543's prediction with a pinch of salt.
> 
> What has amazed me that even Congress workers are not so sure and have turned into abusive swines.
> 
> I still dont believe that RG will loose, but if he manages to achieve this improbable task, I'll drink whole night again on 16 after so many years. Hope GF understands..



Yes agree 543 is not well known pollster !

But the depression on rahuls face and activities like what congoons did today favors patils observation .

@jha

Waise let me tell you told you that gandhis will find a way to win ,even if they are loosing(but the margin should be low),Bahut zada margin pe to Allah bhi kuch nahi kar sakta .

Chiddu saved himself via recounting and postal ballot last time


----------



## Imcool

It's confirmed Modi can do 2 rallies tomorrow


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Take 543's prediction with a pinch of salt.
> 
> What has amazed me that even Congress workers are not so sure and have turned into abusive swines.
> 
> I still dont believe that RG will loose, but if he manages to achieve this improbable task, I'll drink whole night again on 16 after so many years. *Hope GF understands..*



Bhai rahul could loose but GF won't understand  forget it ....


In 2009 RaGa got 4.5 lakh votes the distant second got around 1lakh votes ...


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai rahul could loose but GF won't understand  forget it ....
> 
> 
> In 2009 RaGa got 4.5 lakh votes the distant second got around 1lakh votes ...



Dekhte hain... Waise bhi 17 shaam to Germany ki flight hai.. to party bhi limit mein karni hogi..


----------



## HariPrasad

paranoiarocks said:


> Rahul to Giyo !!!!AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> *Constituency Watch: Amethi Special Part 2: The falling prince *
> Posted : 10:06 am, May 7, 2014 by admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the post-noon session, Amethi is seeing some mindboggling trends! Could there be history here in Gandhi territory? Amethi is in a flux, no doubt about that. Can Rahul Gandhi be defeated? That is a billion dollar question that we are trying to answer here at 5Forty3. Let us try and look what exactly is the Amethi caste-vote matrix in order to gauge what social segments would be important today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly 175000 Yadavs and some 1 lakh OBCs who had voted overwhelmingly for SP in the 2012 assembly polls leading to the party’s victory in 3 out of 5 seats here are a crucial demographic in play. Since SP is not contesting from here in the MP elections and since Mulayam and his son have a tacit understanding with the Gandhi dynasty, it was widely believed among political circles of UP that the OBC-Yadav vote would be shifted to Rahul Gandhi in Amethi 2014. Unfortuantely, the Samajwadis are unable to hold on to their own vote-base all over UP, so holding on to Yadav-OBCs here in Amethi is proving to be a herculean task.
> 
> Similarly, the 1.2 lakh Brahmin voters and some 90k Thakur voters are also now a core vote of the BJP in UP as we have seen in different phases till now. Can Rahul keep the upper caste votes like in the past going against the UP trends was another major question in the run-up to today’s election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a three-way split in Amethi with AAP’s Kumar Vishwas doing surprisingly well despite losing momentum in the last few days in the run-up to the polls
> What should really worry Congress and Rahul Gandhi is that AAP is getting almost a quarter of Dalit and Muslim votes
> BJP is getting huge traction among its core upper caste votes and non-Yadav OBCs
> BJP is also getting a huge 40% of Yadav votes which means the Congress-SP combined strategy has not succeeded all that much here in Amethi
> Modi-wave has ensured that a large number of fence-sitters are voting for BJP, but had AAP not fielded a strong candidate then probably Smriti Irani would have decisively won Amethi
> Now we have clearly received unconfirmed reports of some 12 booth capturing incidents from Amethi, this could be the last resort for the Gandhis who cannot afford to lose this election. But let us for a moment consider this whole exercise logically – there are some 1500 polling booths in Amethi parliamentary seat, so even if hara-kiri takes place in a dozen or so polling booths, it would still not be enough to surmount a big lead by the opposition. On 16th May, if the lead for Rahul Gandhi is less than 50k, then we can possibly assume that he hasn’t really won by fair means, whereas if the lead is much bigger than that, then any such nefarious activities (even if they have taken place) wouldn’t have mattered much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this kind of lead being projected by our raw numbers and considering that at least 5-10% under-reporting is possible for opposition votes in Amethi (for both BJP as well as AAP) due to the sheer power of the Gandhis, we can predict that Rahul Gandhi is losing Amethi as of now with the caveat of some x factors like booth-level management etc. The only other X factor is AAP’s much better performance in Amethi. Rahul Gandhi is sure to have sleepless nights till the 16th now!



If smriti wins from Amethi, Gandhi Scicon will have to find a new safe constituency.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Prometheus said:


> my nonsense faught election from Anandpur Sahib seat ...............go check who was the candidate from AAP.........agar phir bhi aaki ankhe naa khuli toh .....bhagwan bhla kare aapka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhai sahib.............alcohol is available in black in gujarat.
> 
> another thing .......plz check how much alcohol was seized by EC from gujarat this time................
> 
> In dry Gujarat, booze demand soars before polls; EC’s largest liquor seizure in India was made in state - The Times of India
> 
> yeh apke sath LOLWA ho gayi Bhai sahib


Alcohol is always available in black in any Alcohol prohibition state, didnt you hear about Bootleggin in USA during prohibition, Even in AP it was available as other states border was only 2 hrs drive from us,But illegal tharaa and other home breweries were stopped effectively thereby reducing the hooch accidents.Of course the Prohibition ban was lifted after 3 years as government was losing massive income from alcohol.In gujarat it is still enforced even after so many years shows the commitment of government to stop it and put aside the heavy loss incurred to government treasury due to alcohol ban.
Like i said before it all depends on people who drink or use it, some do it in moderation while others binge drink.
It is a social problem in punjab where they want to do everything big,Why arent other states affected that much due to drug problems? 
Goa is a major tourist hub and drugs are everywhere but they dont shout on roof s like you claim about punjab.Accept it if a man cannot control his vices then nobody can be blamed.It is not like they are force feeding you drugs are they?Drugs are available everywhere those who want them go for them,those who dont want them avoid them.Simple.
Instead of blaming the drug peddlers blame the people who are drawn to it, why is the question.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464000282708299777
aise hi delhi walo ko mislead kiya tha " NAMO 4 PM Bhagoda 4 CM "

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

Imcool said:


> It's confirmed Modi can do 2 rallies tomorrow



No BJP has rejected alternate venues which are outside the city limit. Arun Jaitely will hold a Dharna tomorrow


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> No BJP has rejected alternate venues which are outside the city limit. Arun Jaitely will hold a Dharna tomorrow


I think this might work in BJPs favor. There could be massive outpouring of sympathy due to victimization!


----------



## NKVD

JanjaWeed said:


> I think this might work in BJPs favor. There could be massive outpouring of sympathy due to victimization!


Exactly what im thinking And you will might See Modi using This for Roaring At Azamgarh tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

Who wants to know the real development of Gujarat can visit site : *skyscrapercity website* and compare all INDIAN STATES/CITIES Developments against GUJARAT And GUJARAT CITIES and see what has developed so far  The site is awesome and have real time data not like newspapers where everything sells! 

Yes, Alcohol is banned in GUJ but you can find illegally in GUJ only in Diu alcohol is allowed! I live in Rajkot .. People do drink but not like Delhities/UPs and I think this is good reason to not allow Alcohol in Gujarat legally .. Rapes are so low in Gujarat in-fact I have seen girls roaming bindass at 12 am mid nights and reaches home safely unlike Delhi capital of INDIA! Alcohol is major reason IMHO that allows crime!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Varanasi Block another good way for Modi to be in the news on polling day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

NKVD said:


> Exactly what im thinking And you will might See Modi using This for Roaring At Azamgarh tomorrow


Is he holding a rally in Azamgarh as well tomorrow? If that is the case then this is going to be bad news for Mulla-yam. Modi will try & get maximum mileage out of this & you can expect some fireworks!


----------



## Bang Galore

paranoiarocks said:


> Sampath was close to YSR ,who asked sonia personally to appoint him for long term purposes :Buisiness standard article



Irrelevant. That's a charge that can be levied against almost any bureaucrat who has worked in any senior administrative position. There is no institutional bias that anyone but the absolutely cussed can point to. In any case there are 3 commissioners, no single one can make any particular difference, even if he is CEC. Such comments about constitutional authorities on the flimsiest of pretexts must be avoided. Not everything is a conspiracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Irrelevant. That's a charge that can be levied against almost any bureaucrat who has worked in any senior administrative position. There is no institutional bias that anyone but the absolutely cussed can point to. In any case there are 3 commissioners, no single one can make any particular difference, even if he is CEC. Such comments about constitutional authorities on the flimsiest of pretexts must be avoided. Not everything is a conspiracy.



Not that flimsy considering how EC is conveniently ignoring vote rigging in W.B , doesn't give a damn about voter deletion in Maharashtra and launches an FIR on Modi on the most flimsiest grounds . Indian voters deleted and Bangla voters added ... Nice work by EC....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

AMETHI

The 2009 polling mark was 45.16%


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464017633176588291


----------



## Android

Bang Galore said:


> Irrelevant. That's a charge that can be levied against almost any bureaucrat who has worked in any senior administrative position. There is no institutional bias that anyone but the absolutely cussed can point to. In any case there are 3 commissioners, no single one can make any particular difference, even if he is CEC. Such comments about constitutional authorities on the flimsiest of pretexts must be avoided. Not everything is a conspiracy.



Today Social Media is filled with images of Rahul Gandhi inside polling still no action not even a word from EC who were quick as lightning in lodging FIR against Modi over a trivial thing like selfie


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> well.. ones who allowed to be back stabbed all this while for the past 60 odd years & still wants to be abused in the hands of same political party who disguise as saviour of victims, are beyond help. Pessimism is the only way of life for those who believe they are victims & are fearful of the change in status quo!



System which is laid 6 decades ago is still the same and its not with ruling or opposition or regional parties. If you think that ruling and opposition party are different on the matters then you are completely wrong. Both are 2 sides of the same coin which is nothing but to keep the power in hands of the selected ones.


----------



## he-man

old video but sums up the mood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464022000919269376
Bloody opportunist.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464022280469626880

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> System which is laid 6 decades ago is still the same and its not with ruling or opposition or regional parties. If you think that ruling and opposition party are different on the matters then you are completely wrong. Both are 2 sides of the same coin which is nothing but to keep the power in hands of the selected ones.


Oh well... we got no choice now. We have a new administration coming up in few days time. Will have deal with it instead of being pessimistic & dwell in victim-hood mentality!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh well... we got no choice now. We have a new administration coming up in few days time. Will have deal with it instead of being pessimistic & dwell in victim-hood mentality!



There will be no new administration nor any new system. So just stop with all this talks .


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> There will be no new administration nor any new system. So just stop with all this talks .


Don't get frustrated bruv... we used to have someone called BhaiFakir.. & he used to come out with similar rhetoric till he smelt the coffee & did a runner with tail between his legs. Hope you don't mind staying around though...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Proud Hindu

Modi gets Muslim women supporters in Varanasi - The Times of India
Apr 25, 2014, 04.28 PM IST

VARANASI: On Thursday, amid the huge crowd of BJP supporters at Maldahiya crossing from where BJP PM nominee Narendra Modi began his road show to file his nomination, a group of Muslim women was also there to support him.

They want to see Modi as the Prime Minister. These women were associated with Bharatiya Awam Party (Rashtriya), all women party. "We support Modi as he speaks and thinks about development, security and integrity of the country", said Najma Parveen, president of the party that claims to have over 35000 members mostly Muslims. Another member of the party and president of Muslim Mahila Foundation Nazneen Ansari said that he (Modi) is a man of vision and he could lead the nation on the path of development.

These women have been in constant contact with senior RSS functionary Indresh Kumar, who was also present in the city on Thursday. To bring these women close to BJP's ideology Indresh Kumar made frequent visits to the city and held meetings with them. They are also making door-to-door visit in Muslim localities to campaign in favour of Modi.

Besides, a pamphlet was also circulated among the Muslims exhorting them to support Modi and strengthen Hindu-Muslim bond. An advocate Shrinath Tripathi issued the pamphlet. The pamphlet read that when Murli Manohar Joshi could not be defeated in 2009, how is it possible to stop Modi in this wave.




35,000 muslim women supporting modi true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Proud Hindu said:


> Modi gets Muslim women supporters in Varanasi - The Times of India
> Apr 25, 2014, 04.28 PM IST
> 
> VARANASI: On Thursday, amid the huge crowd of BJP supporters at Maldahiya crossing from where BJP PM nominee Narendra Modi began his road show to file his nomination, a group of Muslim women was also there to support him.
> 
> They want to see Modi as the Prime Minister. These women were associated with Bharatiya Awam Party (Rashtriya), all women party. "We support Modi as he speaks and thinks about development, security and integrity of the country", said Najma Parveen, president of the party that claims to have over 35000 members mostly Muslims. Another member of the party and president of Muslim Mahila Foundation Nazneen Ansari said that he (Modi) is a man of vision and he could lead the nation on the path of development.
> 
> These women have been in constant contact with senior RSS functionary Indresh Kumar, who was also present in the city on Thursday. To bring these women close to BJP's ideology Indresh Kumar made frequent visits to the city and held meetings with them. They are also making door-to-door visit in Muslim localities to campaign in favour of Modi.
> 
> Besides, a pamphlet was also circulated among the Muslims exhorting them to support Modi and strengthen Hindu-Muslim bond. An advocate Shrinath Tripathi issued the pamphlet. The pamphlet read that when Murli Manohar Joshi could not be defeated in 2009, how is it possible to stop Modi in this wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35,000 muslim women supporting modi true ?


They are ze evil kommunal Hindutva Muslims  



JanjaWeed said:


> Don't get frustrated bruv... we used to have someone called BhaiFakir.. & he used to come out with same rhetoric till he smelt the coffee & did a runner with tail between his legs. Hope you don't mind staying around though...


Some of them left for Switzerland

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> There will be no new administration nor any new system. So just stop with all this talks .



u look like an AAP member to me.


----------



## Star Wars

Proud Hindu said:


> Modi gets Muslim women supporters in Varanasi - The Times of India
> Apr 25, 2014, 04.28 PM IST
> 
> VARANASI: On Thursday, amid the huge crowd of BJP supporters at Maldahiya crossing from where BJP PM nominee Narendra Modi began his road show to file his nomination, a group of Muslim women was also there to support him.
> 
> They want to see Modi as the Prime Minister. These women were associated with Bharatiya Awam Party (Rashtriya), all women party. "We support Modi as he speaks and thinks about development, security and integrity of the country", said Najma Parveen, president of the party that claims to have over 35000 members mostly Muslims. Another member of the party and president of Muslim Mahila Foundation Nazneen Ansari said that he (Modi) is a man of vision and he could lead the nation on the path of development.
> 
> These women have been in constant contact with senior RSS functionary Indresh Kumar, who was also present in the city on Thursday. To bring these women close to BJP's ideology Indresh Kumar made frequent visits to the city and held meetings with them. They are also making door-to-door visit in Muslim localities to campaign in favour of Modi.
> 
> Besides, a pamphlet was also circulated among the Muslims exhorting them to support Modi and strengthen Hindu-Muslim bond. An advocate Shrinath Tripathi issued the pamphlet. The pamphlet read that when Murli Manohar Joshi could not be defeated in 2009, how is it possible to stop Modi in this wave.
> 
> 
> 35,000 muslim women supporting modi true ?



More like 40,000 Shia's who want their textile business to get back on track

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

60 seats from UP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> 60 seats from UP



HOly...says who ??? i expect between 40-50 minimum though i hope it is 60


----------



## SouryaKharb

Modi didn't get permission for Rally and Ganga Sanan in Varanasi 
Congress is trying their best to stop him....
But as you guyz know ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Some of them left for Switzerland



I miss those poster-war days in this thread. There used be few around here who's job was just poster chipkawing all day along!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

he-man said:


> u look like an AAP member to me.


Nope. Zakir Naik fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## he-man

JanjaWeed said:


> I miss those poster-war days in this thread. There used be few around here who's job was just poster chipkawing all day along!



where is congress man

guynext door??


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463662141103276032

paisa kaha se aarahe hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


> HOly...says who ??? i expect between 40-50 minimum though i hope it is 60



JK at Max they'll get 55 but really happy to see that Mulayam and Mayawati have lost the plot completely and are even struggling for votes from their own community


----------



## Jason bourne

Android said:


> JK at Max they'll get 55 but really happy to see that Mulayam and Mayawati have lost the plot completely and are even struggling for votes from their own community



Happy to see your new avatar ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464029385125675009

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Proud Hindu

Congress leader writes to Modi offering to take care of his mother : Delhi, News - India Today


----------



## NKVD

Proud Hindu said:


> Congress leader writes to Modi offering to take care of his mother : Delhi, News - India Today


She already with Modi's Another Brother Who is Tacking good care of Him


----------



## Android

NKVD said:


> She already with Modi's Another Brother Who is Tacking good care of Him



who knows maybe it was actually a threat in disguise


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464038201019998208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464038259119509505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464038284104966145

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464038997497364480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464039096294203392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464047789039968256
Will comment on this in couple of hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464040651797962752


----------



## NKVD

@arp2041 @JanjaWeed @SwAggeR 

Bhai What is this Is India Is On Way Of Banana Republic


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464040595472650240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464040694231752705

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464038201019998208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464038259119509505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464040991373004802

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464041966028607489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464046312292642816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464047365708468225

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

he-man said:


> where is congress man
> 
> guynext door??



Oh well.. looks like he took voluntary retirement. Maybe due to too much outstanding owed by Congress for his services!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

NKVD said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @SwAggeR
> 
> Bhai What is this Is India Is On Way Of Banana Republic



No EC is biased. Sir @Bang Galore your opinion would be of help


----------



## paranoiarocks

52% voting is low,looks like rahul may skim through


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh well... we got no choice now. We have a new administration coming up in few days time. Will have deal with it instead of being pessimistic & dwell in victim-hood mentality!



There will no be new administration , you can continue with your talks



he-man said:


> u look like an AAP member to me.



i am Hindustani .


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> i am Hindustani .


Means your a Hindu then Bjp Voter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> *There will no be new administration* , you can continue with your talks
> .



How do you know ?? future telling magical crystal ball ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh well.. looks like he took voluntary retirement. Maybe due to too much outstanding owed by Congress for his services!



You should think more about yourself and stop thinking about the country.


----------



## Star Wars

Hindustani78 said:


> You should think more about yourself and stop thinking about the country.



That has been the main problem with this country


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> Means your a Hindu then Bjp Voter



You keep your definitions side


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464057091896770561


----------



## SwAggeR

Hindustani78 said:


> You should think more about yourself and stop thinking about the country.




Instead of 78, 72 would have been more lucky for you.Though I admire your tenacity with which keep poking your nose by using different handle name.


----------



## Hindustani78

Star Wars said:


> That has been the main problem with this country



Problem is now being created but those will not succeed.


----------



## Fawkes

Hindustani78 said:


> You should think more about yourself and stop thinking about the country.


You should also think more about yourself and not about what others talk here.


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> You keep your definitions side


No I Woun,t Hindus are communalMuslims are Secular People Worlds Knows It


----------



## Hindustani78

SwAggeR said:


> Instead of 78, 72 would have been more lucky for you.Though I admire your tenacity with which keep poking your nose by using different handle name.



Its my country and i can do whatever i can . stop teaching me



Fawkes said:


> You should also think more about yourself and not about what others talk here.



I am in fact thinking about myself because its my country.



NKVD said:


> No I Woun,t Hindus are communalMuslims are Secular People Worlds Knows It



You really wont stop your garbage.


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh well.. looks like he took voluntary retirement. Maybe due to too much outstanding owed by Congress for his services!


he conceded that Modi will be PM some days ago and wanted to save his job in real life.Looks like going out of business e-NREGA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

chak de INDIA said:


> How do you know ?? future telling magical crystal ball ?



its clearly visible which you cant see.



wolfschanzze said:


> he conceded that Modi will be PM some days ago and wanted to save his job in real life.Looks like going out of business e-NREGA.



He will not be PM because the policies he is talking about seems dangerous for the integrity of the nation.


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> You really wont stop your garbage.


Im Taking garbage To A Garbage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Hindustani78 said:


> Its my country and i can do whatever i can . stop teaching me
> 
> 
> 
> I am in fact thinking about myself because its my country.



Like keep exploding bombs and killing innocent people or by keeping playing victim card after each and every riot instigated by you ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

*Constituency Watch: Gonda and Faizabad *
Posted : 12:00 pm, May 7, 2014 by admin





*Gonda*

Akbar Ahmed Dumpy of BSP, Masood Alam Khan of Peace Party and Congress party’s Beni Prasad Verma are all vying for the 2 lakh odd Muslim votes of Gonda this time. This is what tells us the story of 2014 – the limitation of secularism politics in the wake of a uniting Hindu vote. Last time, in 2009, when Beni Prasad Verma won from here, he was the lone Kurmi power house against 3 Thakurs which is why he won this seat by getting a substantial number of 2.5 lakh Brahmin votes, whereas this time the tables have turned against him.





Kirtivardhan Singh, a Thakur, is not only getting almost the entire Thakur vote but also the massive Brahmin vote in Gonda. This is what a Modi wave does to an election, it simply puts the opposition out of contest. In Muslim dominated Utraula and Gonda assembly segments, the vote is getting divided and giving advantage to BJP, while in Mankapur, Gaura and Mehnaun assembly segments Hindu vote is consolidating solidly behind BJP. How can Beni babu dream of defeating the BJP in such a situation?





The data is very clear that Brahmins and Thakurs have come together in support of BJP while Congress is unable to retain even their core vote. SP is also keeping its MY (Muslim Yadav) combination intact. This is a seat that we are clearly calling in favour of the BJP.

*Faizabad*

Faizabad is a crucial constituency as it sends clear signals to BJP’s core voters of Uttar Pradesh and is also a prestige seat as it is home to Ayodhya on which BJP was built in the 80s. When Narendra Modi came here to campaign on Monday, he talked about development and a corruption-free government rather than about building a Ram temple. This development over emotional politics is what makes Modi a leader that the much ravaged Uttar Pradesh wants to embrace.

In 2012 there were many riots here in Faizabad, especially in Rudauli (one of the assembly segments we are tracking today), which had created a polarized situation in the district. Yet, Modi talked about development without giving any space to identity politics which must have endeared him to the local populace who are crying for better education and jobs more than the Mandir-Masjid politics, although Ram will always remain a symbol of Ayodhya for eternity as He was seen on the backdrop of Modi’s dais on the 5th.

At the outset this is a 3-cornered fight with Lalloo Singh of BJP fighting it out against sitting MP Nirmal Khatri of Congress and the local Yadav Bahubali, Mitra Sen Yadav of SP. What we are tracking today is to see how the Muslims vote here and the division among OBC votes, especially the Yadavs. BJP is ahead in this seat as per raw data till now. Congress may be out of contest while there is a tussle for the runner-up position between SP and BSP. BJP could possibly make it from here, although we must study the data after adding weightage.





*Related posts:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fawkes

Hindustani78 said:


> Its my country and i can do whatever i can . stop teaching me
> 
> 
> 
> I am in fact thinking about myself because its my country.


Comprehension problems? Hypocrisy?
You are asking him to think of him and not the country. On the other hand you say you are thinking about yourself as its your country. He is as indian as anyone else here. Stop lecturing others. Everyone has a write to express their thoughts. That does not mean you go poking your nose in everything that doesn't concern you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Hindustani78 said:


> its clearly visible which you cant see.
> 
> 
> 
> He will not be PM because the policies he is talking about seems dangerous for the integrity of the nation.


yeah right and the pigs just flied.You are going to stop him from becoming PM? are you Mamata Didi by any chance?


----------



## SwAggeR

Hindustani78 said:


> its clearly visible which you cant see.
> 
> 
> 
> He will not be PM because the policies he is talking about seems dangerous for the integrity of the nation.



So , do you mean UPA will get 272 seats ??


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> ts clearly visible which you cant see.



Awww . .cry me a river then


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> Im Taking garbage To A Garbage



garbage can take garbage only and see everything as garbage , so i wont say anything nor come to your level .



Fawkes said:


> Comprehension problems? Hypocrisy?
> You are asking him to think of him and not the country. On the other hand you say you are thinking about yourself as its your country. He is as indian as anyone else here. Stop lecturing others. Everyone has a write to express their thoughts. That does not mean you go poking your nose in everything that doesn't concern you.



again the same idiotic talks which has nothing to do with the questions .


----------



## Fawkes

wolfschanzze said:


> yeah right and the pigs just flied.You are going to stop him from becoming PM? are you Mamata Didi by any chance?


I think he is another jholiwala out of job. This retard is alone going to stop modi from becoming PM just because his policies will make him jobless. Ignore him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

wolfschanzze said:


> yeah right and the pigs just flied.You are going to stop him from becoming PM? are you Mamata Didi by any chance?



He will not become PM because the current trend has exposed the propaganda in front of the Indian population.


----------



## SwAggeR

Listen to the response from audience to gauze their number.






Modi's one of fiercest attack on Mamta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Fawkes said:


> I think he is another jholiwala out of job. This retard is alone going to stop modi from becoming PM just because his policies will make him jobless. Ignore him.



These talks only are the reason that he doesn't deserve to be PM as he is having such a cheap people in his ranks who are just going to any lower level to exploit the Indian population.


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464051742435729408


----------



## wolfschanzze

Fawkes said:


> I think he is another jholiwala out of job. This retard is alone going to stop modi from becoming PM just because his policies will make him jobless. Ignore him.


This is just the trailer of jholawallas and so called secular, wait for May 16 they will go "Full Monty"


----------



## Hindustani78

SwAggeR said:


> Listen to the response from audience to gauze their number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi's one of fiercest attack on Mamta.




Of course public will be there as all are being paid for shouting in support.


----------



## paranoiarocks

The reason why CEC Sampath may not be fair by an inch in his conduct of role in this LS elections


----------



## Hindustani78

wolfschanzze said:


> This is just the trailer of jholawallas and so called secular, wait for May 16 they will go "Full Monty"



You are right that the Saffron jholawallas will fall .


----------



## wolfschanzze

Hindustani78 said:


> He will not become PM because the current trend has exposed the propaganda in front of the Indian population.


Did you have a serious head injury in a road traffic accident recently by any chance?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaalapani

Hindustani78 said:


> Of course public will be there as all are being paid for shouting in support.


----------



## Hindustani78

wolfschanzze said:


> Did you have a serious head injury in a road traffic accident recently by any chance?



You people are expert in just these talks and other than that would never talk anything sensible.


----------



## Fawkes

Hindustani78 said:


> These talks only are the reason that he doesn't deserve to be PM as he is having such a cheap people in his ranks who are just going to any lower level to exploit the Indian population.


Care to explain?
So did he exploit the gujjus for past 12 years. 
And who are you to decide who deserves to be the PM and who doesn't. Your opinion is not going to change anything. Learn to live with it. As far as the opinion/exit polls go, he is already close to majority. 

For once, what options do we have other than him? And why should we favour others when he has a proven record, and is the only politician talking about developement while others are busy throwing mud at him. 
The elections are almost over. People are not fools, and if they look to safeguard their interests over country, they deserve to be exploited.


----------



## Hindustani78

pvsarath said:


>



Am i saying anything wrong ? I don't have anything against anyone but you are forcing me to post all this. 

Detailed investigation and report proved that BJP has hired over 20 BPO, over 500 web professionals and over 5000 IT freelancers who are responsible for ensuring that Modi remains at Top of Popular searches in Google, stay top and clean in the social Media and most importantly popularise Modi through his achievements of Gujarat, his photographs and quotes. Reportedly over than 50 of such IT professionals are based out of USA and are being paid huge fees by the BJP for taking their services in the Modi-wave propagation in the net.
Secret revealed behind the Narendra Modi algorithm in internet - Times of Assam


----------



## Kaalapani

Hindustani78 said:


> Am i saying anything wrong ? I don't have anything against anyone but you are forcing me to post all this.
> 
> Detailed investigation and report proved that BJP has hired over 20 BPO, over 500 web professionals and over 5000 IT freelancers who are responsible for ensuring that Modi remains at Top of Popular searches in Google, stay top and clean in the social Media and most importantly popularise Modi through his achievements of Gujarat, his photographs and quotes. Reportedly over than 50 of such IT professionals are based out of USA and are being paid huge fees by the BJP for taking their services in the Modi-wave propagation in the net.
> Secret revealed behind the Narendra Modi algorithm in internet - Times of Assam




all is fair in love,war and polls bro.


----------



## Hindustani78

Fawkes said:


> Care to explain?
> So did he exploit the gujjus for past 12 years.
> And who are you to decide who deserves to be the PM and who doesn't. Your opinion is not going to change anything. Learn to live with it. As far as the opinion/exit polls go, he is already close to majority.
> 
> For once, what options do we have other than him? And why should we favour others when he has a proven record, and is the only politician talking about developement while others are busy throwing mud at him.
> The elections are almost over. People are not fools, and if they look to safeguard their interests over country, they deserve to be exploited.



My opinion will change many things and you and your so called supporters do give lot of importance to whatever i say . i do love my country and its about my country and for sure i will say . 

Options are always there and people like you are in real are the reason that the system in the country is not correct because you people use all sort of lies to make some one come in power and it doesnt matters for you , how it would affect normal people over all by all these talks.



pvsarath said:


> all is fair in love,war and polls bro.



I disagree because it will take the nation somewhere else and divide the people . If nation is everything then these tactics doesn't suit .


----------



## Kaalapani

Hindustani78 said:


> My opinion will change many things and you and your so called supporters do give lot of importance to whatever i say . i do love my country and its about my country and for sure i will say .
> 
> Options are always there and people like you are in real are the reason that the system in the country is not correct because you people use all sort of lies to make some one come in power and it doesnt matters for you , how it would affect normal people over all by all these talks.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree because it will take the nation somewhere else and divide the people . If nation is everything then these tactics doesn't suit .



So what do you think congress and mull kekriball is doing all these years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@paranoiarocks do you have the access to the latest report by Dr. Patil?


----------



## ni8mare

Hindustani78 said:


> Options are always there and people like you are in real are the reason that the system in the country is not correct because you people use all sort of lies to make some one come in power and it doesnt matters for you , how it would affect normal people over all by all these talks. .



really because of people like us india in this condition ?
since ur kind of people have give vote to congress what it have actually done good for country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

SwAggeR said:


> No EC is biased. Sir @Bang Galore your opinion would be of help




Too much reliance on the debate on social media. *Candidates are allowed inside polling booths by law. *However another photograph showing Rahul Gandhi chatting up someone about to vote is far more dicey and can be considered problematic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

pvsarath said:


> So what do you think congress and mull kekriball is doing all these years?



So what BJP did in Karnataka ? Politics should be something in which people can put their faith and have secured lifes.



ni8mare said:


> really because of people like us india in this condition ?
> since ur kind of people have give vote to congress what it have actually done good for country?



Problem are in real people like you . people even voted for BJP in Karnataka , so what was the result ? Will you talk about it ?


----------



## Fawkes

Hindustani78 said:


> My opinion will change many things and you and your so called supporters do give lot of importance to whatever i say . i do love my country and its about my country and for sure i will say .
> 
> Options are always there and people like you are in real are the reason that the system in the country is not correct because you people use all sort of lies to make some one come in power and it doesnt matters for you , how it would affect normal people over all by all these talks.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree because it will take the nation somewhere else and divide the people . If nation is everything then these tactics doesn't suit .


All based on your assumption that I am a BJP supporter and not a common man. And then the whole lot of garbage post based on your assumption. I don't need any certification from anyone. You can go **** with your opinion. The elections are almost over and you can't change shit. If you still can't understand, please, don't reply. 
Play the victim card and whim like you alway do, nobody gives a **** these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Bang Galore said:


> Too much reliance on the debate on social media. *Candidates are allowed inside polling booths by law.*



are they even allowed to do this???


----------



## jbond197

Stop responding to this troll!! As per him, looks like Modi is paying me hefty amount for campaigning for him. This is utterly disgusting!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Fawkes said:


> All based on your assumption that I am a BJP supporter and not a common man. And then the whole lot of garbage post based on your assumption. I don't need any certification from anyone. You can go ***** with your opinion.* The elections are almost over and you can't change shit. If you still can't understand, please, don't reply. Play the victim card and whim like you alway do, nobody gives *a **** these days.*



In real you are over confident and are the one who is keep on using the victim card talk logic by being the real aggressor and you really don't care what type of tactics you are using and its even clearly visible by your language even. In real you are insecured and that's why by all these talks you are thinking something about yourself. Nation doesn't need such tactics nor the public like such tactics.


----------



## Bang Galore

Android said:


> are they even allowed to do this???



This is the type of problematic picture that I alluded to in my post. This is why it is dicey especially if the guy talking to Rahul is a voter.


----------



## paranoiarocks

arp2041 said:


> @paranoiarocks do you have the access to the latest report by Dr. Patil?


I've pasted all here from 11am to evening report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

jbond197 said:


> Stop responding to this troll!! As per him, looks like Modi is paying me hefty amount for campaigning for him. This is utterly disgusting!!



Trolls are those who use wrong tactics to come in power and such people always never do any good for anyone including the nation.


----------



## jbond197

*Good Evening India on a historic day of polling *

*



*
Can May 7th really create history? Although it still sounds unbelievable that Gandhi Scion, Rahul, may end up losing the family pocket borough of Amethi, hard data suggests the impossible. In fact, the contest seems to be so mundane, it is almost like any other seat wherein ordinary mortals are contesting. Rahul is tied up in a 4 cornered battle where BSP seems to be at number 3 instead of AAP owing to its more than good performance among Dalit voters.

Making a constituency specific projection always has the attendant risks as compared to making overall projections for a state as errors cancel each other out in larger geographies. Yet, we are bravely going ahead with our seat specific projection based on a sample-size of 609 spread across 3 assembly segments of Amethi district. Whatever happens on 16th May, one thing is absolutely clear, Amethi is now a tough fight and the memory of a 3.7 lakh margin just 5 years ago now feels like a distant dream.

How has BJP’s Smriti Irani made such a leap of faith in such a short time? One of the theories is that Amethi was weary of Rahul Gandhi’s track record which was exploited by the AAP to begin with but the campaign fizzled out after a few weeks and BJP then moved into the vacuum to take full advantage of a prevailing anti-incumbent mood in the Gandhi constituency. Possibly the last straw was the Modi rally on Monday which was attended by well over a lakh people while most of Rahul and Priyanka’s public engagements here in Amethi were small affairs with self-help groups running into a crowd of a few 100s. This Modi rally possibly gave the impossible belief to ordinary BJP workers and also voters about a historic verdict for change and development.

The signs were there since the weekend before the polls when our pre-poll surveys started
hinting at large-scale undecided voters on the eve of the elections and our ground staff started to report a strange nervousness among the local Congress workers. Another sign of nervousness was betrayed by Priyanka Gandhi who started to react to all kinds of comments by Narendra Modi sensing a certain level of disenchantment among the voting public.

Could Smriti Irani actually trump Rahul? The possibility is now clearly demonstrated by our data from the ground, although it must once again be stressed that this is just the raw data without extrapolating adequate social swing weightages. This also doesn’t take into account any externally mitigating circumstances like booth capturing etc. This raw data is indicative of a Rahul defeat in a similar fashion as Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dixit lost the December 2013 polls (which was first projected by us on the day of polling).






What could be the ramifications of such a historic verdict on Indian politics? For one, Congress party would never be the same again. Both Rahul as well as Priyanka would have lost all their mystique and charisma in just one election which would make the dynasty that much more untenable to survive this kind of a defeat. Indian democracy would have matured to a whole new level wherein performance would then become the sole criteria of voter’s judgement rather than any emotional appeal. One defeat could mean many positives for Indian democracy and one man must be given full credit for engineering the impossible in Gandhi-Nehru land – Amit Shah.

*Uttar Pradesh*

On the whole, UP today voted for a BJP sweep. All the talk of the break in the upper-caste vote bank of Brahmins and Thakurs, the rise of the BSP as a force in eastern UP etc. proved to be false alarms as vote consolidation behind BJP was total while the opposition vote was scattered. The only real challenge against BJP is coming from the Samajwadis with their MY (Muslim-Yadav) combination, but they are so far behind that they may hardly cause a dent in the BJP’s armour. As of today BJP is heading towards a 55+ seat tally in UP and may even increase that in the next phase.




*Himachal Pradesh*

Details from this hill state are still sketchy, but early numbers suggest that BJP is ahead in two seats and Congress is ahead in 1 seat while another seat is seeing a tough battle. We shall analyse the numbers more closely over the next two days to come up with a clearer projection.

Bihar is the other state we were tracking but cannot take the risk of divulging the numbers at this point of time as overall percentages are seemingly deceptive in Bihar and we need to make a deeper study, but there are some interesting pointers in terms of Muslim voters who seem to have made another turn this time. In Seemandhra, we did not directly track the polls and will be getting full numbers from third party source which will be analysed over the next 48 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

paranoiarocks said:


> I've pasted all here from 11am to evening report



not the latest one


----------



## Hindustani78

jbond197 said:


> *Good Evening India on a historic day of polling *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Can May 7th really create history? Although it still sounds unbelievable that Gandhi Scion, Rahul, may end up losing the family pocket borough of Amethi, hard data suggests the impossible. In fact, the contest seems to be so mundane, it is almost like any other seat wherein ordinary mortals are contesting. Rahul is tied up in a 4 cornered battle where BSP seems to be at number 3 instead of AAP owing to its more than good performance among Dalit voters.
> 
> Making a constituency specific projection always has the attendant risks as compared to making overall projections for a state as errors cancel each other out in larger geographies. Yet, we are bravely going ahead with our seat specific projection based on a sample-size of 609 spread across 3 assembly segments of Amethi district. Whatever happens on 16th May, one thing is absolutely clear, Amethi is now a tough fight and the memory of a 3.7 lakh margin just 5 years ago now feels like a distant dream.
> 
> How has BJP’s Smriti Irani made such a leap of faith in such a short time? One of the theories is that Amethi was weary of Rahul Gandhi’s track record which was exploited by the AAP to begin with but the campaign fizzled out after a few weeks and BJP then moved into the vacuum to take full advantage of a prevailing anti-incumbent mood in the Gandhi constituency. Possibly the last straw was the Modi rally on Monday which was attended by well over a lakh people while most of Rahul and Priyanka’s public engagements here in Amethi were small affairs with self-help groups running into a crowd of a few 100s. This Modi rally possibly gave the impossible belief to ordinary BJP workers and also voters about a historic verdict for change and development.
> 
> The signs were there since the weekend before the polls when our pre-poll surveys started
> hinting at large-scale undecided voters on the eve of the elections and our ground staff started to report a strange nervousness among the local Congress workers. Another sign of nervousness was betrayed by Priyanka Gandhi who started to react to all kinds of comments by Narendra Modi sensing a certain level of disenchantment among the voting public.
> 
> Could Smriti Irani actually trump Rahul? The possibility is now clearly demonstrated by our data from the ground, although it must once again be stressed that this is just the raw data without extrapolating adequate social swing weightages. This also doesn’t take into account any externally mitigating circumstances like booth capturing etc. This raw data is indicative of a Rahul defeat in a similar fashion as Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dixit lost the December 2013 polls (which was first projected by us on the day of polling).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could be the ramifications of such a historic verdict on Indian politics? For one, Congress party would never be the same again. Both Rahul as well as Priyanka would have lost all their mystique and charisma in just one election which would make the dynasty that much more untenable to survive this kind of a defeat. Indian democracy would have matured to a whole new level wherein performance would then become the sole criteria of voter’s judgement rather than any emotional appeal. One defeat could mean many positives for Indian democracy and one man must be given full credit for engineering the impossible in Gandhi-Nehru land – Amit Shah.
> 
> *Uttar Pradesh*
> 
> On the whole, UP today voted for a BJP sweep. All the talk of the break in the upper-caste vote bank of Brahmins and Thakurs, the rise of the BSP as a force in eastern UP etc. proved to be false alarms as vote consolidation behind BJP was total while the opposition vote was scattered. The only real challenge against BJP is coming from the Samajwadis with their MY (Muslim-Yadav) combination, but they are so far behind that they may hardly cause a dent in the BJP’s armour. As of today BJP is heading towards a 55+ seat tally in UP and may even increase that in the next phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Himachal Pradesh*
> 
> Details from this hill state are still sketchy, but early numbers suggest that BJP is ahead in two seats and Congress is ahead in 1 seat while another seat is seeing a tough battle. We shall analyse the numbers more closely over the next two days to come up with a clearer projection.
> 
> Bihar is the other state we were tracking but cannot take the risk of divulging the numbers at this point of time as overall percentages are seemingly deceptive in Bihar and we need to make a deeper study, but there are some interesting pointers in terms of Muslim voters who seem to have made another turn this time. In Seemandhra, we did not directly track the polls and will be getting full numbers from third party source which will be analysed over the next 48 hours




These opinion polls are not correct .


----------



## paranoiarocks

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Most funny there days are Leftists 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464071808392519681

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> You should think more about yourself and stop thinking about the country.


Oh look who we got. My tweedle is back in the business!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ni8mare

Hindustani78 said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> Problem are in real people like you . people even voted for BJP in Karnataka , so what was the result ? Will you talk about it ?


yeah then what about people like you?


----------



## paranoiarocks

Android said:


> not the latest one


*Good Evening India on a historic day of polling *
Posted : 3:27 pm, May 7, 2014 by admin




Can May 7th really create history? Although it still sounds unbelievable that Gandhi Scion, Rahul, may end up losing the family pocket borough of Amethi, hard data suggests the impossible. In fact, the contest seems to be so mundane, it is almost like any other seat wherein ordinary mortals are contesting. Rahul is tied up in a 4 cornered battle where BSP seems to be at number 3 instead of AAP owing to its more than good performance among Dalit voters.

Making a constituency specific projection always has the attendant risks as compared to making overall projections for a state as errors cancel each other out in larger geographies. Yet, we are bravely going ahead with our seat specific projection based on a sample-size of 609 spread across 3 assembly segments of Amethi district. Whatever happens on 16th May, one thing is absolutely clear, Amethi is now a tough fight and the memory of a 3.7 lakh margin just 5 years ago now feels like a distant dream.

How has BJP’s Smriti Irani made such a leap of faith in such a short time? One of the theories is that Amethi was weary of Rahul Gandhi’s track record which was exploited by the AAP to begin with but the campaign fizzled out after a few weeks and BJP then moved into the vacuum to take full advantage of a prevailing anti-incumbent mood in the Gandhi constituency. Possibly the last straw was the Modi rally on Monday which was attended by well over a lakh people while most of Rahul and Priyanka’s public engagements here in Amethi were small affairs with self-help groups running into a crowd of a few 100s. This Modi rally possibly gave the impossible belief to ordinary BJP workers and also voters about a historic verdict for change and development.

The signs were there since the weekend before the polls when our pre-poll surveys started hinting at large-scale undecided voters on the eve of the elections and our ground staff started to report a strange nervousness among the local Congress workers. Another sign of nervousness was betrayed by Priyanka Gandhi who started to react to all kinds of comments by Narendra Modi sensing a certain level of disenchantment among the voting public.

Could Smriti Irani actually trump Rahul? The possibility is now clearly demonstrated by our data from the ground, although it must once again be stressed that this is just the raw data without extrapolating adequate social swing weightages. This also doesn’t take into account any externally mitigating circumstances like booth capturing etc. This raw data is indicative of a Rahul defeat in a similar fashion as Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dixit lost the December 2013 polls (which was first projected by us on the day of polling).





What could be the ramifications of such a historic verdict on Indian politics? For one, Congress party would never be the same again. Both Rahul as well as Priyanka would have lost all their mystique and charisma in just one election which would make the dynasty that much more untenable to survive this kind of a defeat. Indian democracy would have matured to a whole new level wherein performance would then become the sole criteria of voter’s judgement rather than any emotional appeal. One defeat could mean many positives for Indian democracy and one man must be given full credit for engineering the impossible in Gandhi-Nehru land – Amit Shah.

*Uttar Pradesh*

On the whole, UP today voted for a BJP sweep. All the talk of the break in the upper-caste vote bank of Brahmins and Thakurs, the rise of the BSP as a force in eastern UP etc. proved to be false alarms as vote consolidation behind BJP was total while the opposition vote was scattered. The only real challenge against BJP is coming from the Samajwadis with their MY (Muslim-Yadav) combination, but they are so far behind that they may hardly cause a dent in the BJP’s armour. As of today BJP is heading towards a 55+ seat tally in UP and may even increase that in the next phase.





*Himachal Pradesh*

Details from this hill state are still sketchy, but early numbers suggest that BJP is ahead in two seats and Congress is ahead in 1 seat while another seat is seeing a tough battle. We shall analyse the numbers more closely over the next two days to come up with a clearer projection.

Bihar is the other state we were tracking but cannot take the risk of divulging the numbers at this point of time as overall percentages are seemingly deceptive in Bihar and we need to make a deeper study, but there are some interesting pointers in terms of Muslim voters who seem to have made another turn this time. In Seemandhra, we did not directly track the polls and will be getting full numbers from third party source which will be analysed over the next 48 hours

*Related posts:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh look who we got. My tweedle is back in the business!



you and your talks have no meaning


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> There will no be new administration , you can continue with your talks
> 
> 
> 
> i am Hindustani .


am sorry,shouldn't have tried to brand u
my apologies


----------



## Hindustani78

paranoiarocks said:


> *Good Evening India on a historic day of polling *
> Posted : 3:27 pm, May 7, 2014 by admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can May 7th really create history? Although it still sounds unbelievable that Gandhi Scion, Rahul, may end up losing the family pocket borough of Amethi, hard data suggests the impossible. In fact, the contest seems to be so mundane, it is almost like any other seat wherein ordinary mortals are contesting. Rahul is tied up in a 4 cornered battle where BSP seems to be at number 3 instead of AAP owing to its more than good performance among Dalit voters.
> 
> Making a constituency specific projection always has the attendant risks as compared to making overall projections for a state as errors cancel each other out in larger geographies. Yet, we are bravely going ahead with our seat specific projection based on a sample-size of 609 spread across 3 assembly segments of Amethi district. Whatever happens on 16th May, one thing is absolutely clear, Amethi is now a tough fight and the memory of a 3.7 lakh margin just 5 years ago now feels like a distant dream.
> 
> How has BJP’s Smriti Irani made such a leap of faith in such a short time? One of the theories is that Amethi was weary of Rahul Gandhi’s track record which was exploited by the AAP to begin with but the campaign fizzled out after a few weeks and BJP then moved into the vacuum to take full advantage of a prevailing anti-incumbent mood in the Gandhi constituency. Possibly the last straw was the Modi rally on Monday which was attended by well over a lakh people while most of Rahul and Priyanka’s public engagements here in Amethi were small affairs with self-help groups running into a crowd of a few 100s. This Modi rally possibly gave the impossible belief to ordinary BJP workers and also voters about a historic verdict for change and development.
> 
> The signs were there since the weekend before the polls when our pre-poll surveys started hinting at large-scale undecided voters on the eve of the elections and our ground staff started to report a strange nervousness among the local Congress workers. Another sign of nervousness was betrayed by Priyanka Gandhi who started to react to all kinds of comments by Narendra Modi sensing a certain level of disenchantment among the voting public.
> 
> Could Smriti Irani actually trump Rahul? The possibility is now clearly demonstrated by our data from the ground, although it must once again be stressed that this is just the raw data without extrapolating adequate social swing weightages. This also doesn’t take into account any externally mitigating circumstances like booth capturing etc. This raw data is indicative of a Rahul defeat in a similar fashion as Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dixit lost the December 2013 polls (which was first projected by us on the day of polling).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could be the ramifications of such a historic verdict on Indian politics? For one, Congress party would never be the same again. Both Rahul as well as Priyanka would have lost all their mystique and charisma in just one election which would make the dynasty that much more untenable to survive this kind of a defeat. Indian democracy would have matured to a whole new level wherein performance would then become the sole criteria of voter’s judgement rather than any emotional appeal. One defeat could mean many positives for Indian democracy and one man must be given full credit for engineering the impossible in Gandhi-Nehru land – Amit Shah.
> 
> *Uttar Pradesh*
> 
> On the whole, UP today voted for a BJP sweep. All the talk of the break in the upper-caste vote bank of Brahmins and Thakurs, the rise of the BSP as a force in eastern UP etc. proved to be false alarms as vote consolidation behind BJP was total while the opposition vote was scattered. The only real challenge against BJP is coming from the Samajwadis with their MY (Muslim-Yadav) combination, but they are so far behind that they may hardly cause a dent in the BJP’s armour. As of today BJP is heading towards a 55+ seat tally in UP and may even increase that in the next phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Himachal Pradesh*
> 
> Details from this hill state are still sketchy, but early numbers suggest that BJP is ahead in two seats and Congress is ahead in 1 seat while another seat is seeing a tough battle. We shall analyse the numbers more closely over the next two days to come up with a clearer projection.
> 
> Bihar is the other state we were tracking but cannot take the risk of divulging the numbers at this point of time as overall percentages are seemingly deceptive in Bihar and we need to make a deeper study, but there are some interesting pointers in terms of Muslim voters who seem to have made another turn this time. In Seemandhra, we did not directly track the polls and will be getting full numbers from third party source which will be analysed over the next 48 hours
> 
> *Related posts:*


These opinion polls are not correct .



he-man said:


> am sorry,shouldn't have tried to brand u
> my apologies



These half talks are waste of time


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> These opinion polls are not correct .



Situation in your head is not correct

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

chak de INDIA said:


> Situation in your head is not correct



Talk about nation instead of all these talks .


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> Talk about nation instead of all these talks .



Visit a good psychiatrist instead of visiting this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@Hindustani78 New tactics not working mate, maybe back to POSTER COMPETITION will work for you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Victory

fiji? Indian lion? indian king? bhai zakir? bharat mata ki jai?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> garbage can take garbage only and see everything as garbage , so i wont say anything nor come to your level .


So yes means you accepted your a garabageIn that Sense i Rest my Case


----------



## Fawkes

Guys, one more addition to ignore list. Remove him from list on may 16th and we will see what he talks. Looks like khujliwal in here. He doesn't believe in democracy. Pics examples as they suit him. Talks about karnataka but not about GJ, MP, Goa etc.


----------



## Hindustani78

chak de INDIA said:


> Visit a good psychiatrist instead of visiting this forum



Always these talks only which has nothing to do with the real issues related to the nation.



arp2041 said:


> @Hindustani78 New tactics not working mate, maybe back to POSTER COMPETITION will work for you




Whatever tactics you people are using are not working and that's why so much reaction coming out.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> Always these talks only which has nothing to do with the real issues related to the nation.



Ok you are free to kill yourself if you don't like what i talk


----------



## Hindustani78

Fawkes said:


> Guys, one more addition to ignore list. Remove him from list on may 16th and we will see what he talks. Looks like khujliwal in here. He doesn't believe in democracy. Pics examples as they suit him. Talks about karnataka but not about GJ, MP, Goa etc.



This is what i am saying that whatever doesn't suits you people , these talks are started and the whole nation, brotherhood, humanity etc everything goes in some corner . Cant you people see how mean you people really are and use all kind of low level tactics . There is a limit of manipulation which you people always cross.


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> Whatever tactics you people are using are not working and that's why so much reaction coming out.



Bro, My Indian Brother, Why don't you like Shri Narendra Modiji?? I simply don't understand. Modiji is the GIFT of God to India. Modiji is the best thing ever happened to India after 1971 win. Modiji is a Shining Star. Modiji will be the best RULER India has ever Produced after Chandragupta Maurya. Modiji is GREAT!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> So yes means you accepted your a garabageIn that Sense i Rest my Case



its you who is talking all garbage and behaving like a garbage.



chak de INDIA said:


> Ok you are free to kill yourself if you don't like what i talk



Your talks are having no base and its like talking to a teenager.


----------



## MST

Bang Galore said:


> This is the type of problematic picture that I alluded to in my post. This is why it is dicey especially if the guy talking to Rahul is a voter.


Looks like Rahul Gandhi is pressing the button for him. Didn't know he was a volunteer and the guy next to him 90 years old.

So holding a white lotus outside 100 meters leads to multiple FIRs but influencing the voters in the polling both right till the polling station kosher. Not even a murmur in the media. This is the kind of unfairness that has made so many like me hate Congis and the MSM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> Bro, My Indian Brother, Why don't you like Shri Narendra Modiji?? I simply don't understand. Modiji is the GIFT of God to India. Modiji is the best thing ever happened to India after 1971 win. Modiji is a Shining Star. Modiji will be the best RULER India has ever Produced after Chandragupta Maurya. Modiji is GREAT!!!



Here its not about like or unlike. here its more about policies and other things related to the nation and the public .


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> Your talks are having no base and its like talking to a teenager.



Ok uncle ji . . . Go kill yourself. its the easier way . . Modi is coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464074839087534080


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> Here its not about like or unlike. here its more about policies and other things related to the nation and the public .



Please tell me brother, I am all ears.


----------



## jbond197

Hindustani78 said:


> These opinion polls are not correct .


Ok and Thanks for letting us know!! But since I am a paid Namo bhakt, it is my duty to post such propaganda polls!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464074839087534080



Din't knew DIDI works for ATC, Bengal??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

chak de INDIA said:


> Ok uncle ji . . . Go kill yourself. its the easier way . . Modi is coming



Like always the same .


----------



## MST

arp2041 said:


> Bro, My Indian Brother, Why don't you like Shri Narendra Modiji?? I simply don't understand. Modiji is the GIFT of God to India. Modiji is the best thing ever happened to India after 1971 win. Modiji is a Shining Star. Modiji will be the best RULER India has ever Produced after Chandragupta Maurya. Modiji is GREAT!!!


How much did you get for this post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> its you who is talking all garbage and behaving like a garbage.


Really Who is REal garabage here all PDF members Know it


----------



## Hindustani78

jbond197 said:


> Ok and Thanks for letting us know!! But since I am paid Namo bhakt, it is my duty to post such propaganda polls!!



So you are accepting that you are spreading propaganda here ?


----------



## paranoiarocks

OK........................GUYS ...................GET .......................READY 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464079612490706945

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> you and your talks have no meaning


Ofcourse it ain't! That's why you are coming here with different avatars to quote my post!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> Really Who is REal garabage here all PDF members Know it



Keep these talks somewhere else and these tactics are really very old.



JanjaWeed said:


> Ofcourse it ain't! That's why you are coming here with different avatars to quote my post!



Again the same talks which has nothing but waste of time.


----------



## Soumitra

Please leave @Hindustani78 alone. We require someone to celebrate on 16th May.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

MST said:


> Looks like Rahul Gandhi is pressing the button for him. Didn't know he was a volunteer and the guy next to him 90 years old.
> 
> So holding a white lotus outside 100 meters leads to multiple FIRs but influencing the voters in the polling both right till the polling station kosher. Not even a murmur in the media. This is the kind of unfairness that has made so many like me hate Congis and the MSM.


*<sarcasm>*
Oh c'mon. The criminal intent in Modi was clearly visible when he held the lotus in his hand.
Also don't twist the facts. He was only 0.15kms away from the polling station where as the law says he must not be within 100mtrs.
Rahul baba was not breaking any laws. He was making new ones. So learn to follow him.
*</sarcasm>*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> How much did you get for this post



Dude, MODIJI key liye JAAN QURBAN, toh PAISA kya cheez hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Soumitra said:


> Please leave @Hindustani78 alone. We require someone to celebrate on 16th May.



May 16 will give different results .


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464079612490706945

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> Again the same talks which has nothing but waste of time.



If that is the case.. why you so desperate to engage members here then?


----------



## arp2041

@Hindustani78 U don't like Shri Narendra Modiji just b'coz he is a Chaiwala & belong to a Neechi Jati??? PATHETIC.

It seems that EDUCATION doesn't change the feudal mindset prevailing in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

jbond197 said:


> *Good Evening India on a historic day of polling *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Can May 7th really create history? Although it still sounds unbelievable that Gandhi Scion, Rahul, may end up losing the family pocket borough of Amethi, hard data suggests the impossible. In fact, the contest seems to be so mundane, it is almost like any other seat wherein ordinary mortals are contesting. Rahul is tied up in a 4 cornered battle where BSP seems to be at number 3 instead of AAP owing to its more than good performance among Dalit voters.
> 
> Making a constituency specific projection always has the attendant risks as compared to making overall projections for a state as errors cancel each other out in larger geographies. Yet, we are bravely going ahead with our seat specific projection based on a sample-size of 609 spread across 3 assembly segments of Amethi district. Whatever happens on 16th May, one thing is absolutely clear, Amethi is now a tough fight and the memory of a 3.7 lakh margin just 5 years ago now feels like a distant dream.
> 
> How has BJP’s Smriti Irani made such a leap of faith in such a short time? One of the theories is that Amethi was weary of Rahul Gandhi’s track record which was exploited by the AAP to begin with but the campaign fizzled out after a few weeks and BJP then moved into the vacuum to take full advantage of a prevailing anti-incumbent mood in the Gandhi constituency. Possibly the last straw was the Modi rally on Monday which was attended by well over a lakh people while most of Rahul and Priyanka’s public engagements here in Amethi were small affairs with self-help groups running into a crowd of a few 100s. This Modi rally possibly gave the impossible belief to ordinary BJP workers and also voters about a historic verdict for change and development.
> 
> The signs were there since the weekend before the polls when our pre-poll surveys started
> hinting at large-scale undecided voters on the eve of the elections and our ground staff started to report a strange nervousness among the local Congress workers. Another sign of nervousness was betrayed by Priyanka Gandhi who started to react to all kinds of comments by Narendra Modi sensing a certain level of disenchantment among the voting public.
> 
> Could Smriti Irani actually trump Rahul? The possibility is now clearly demonstrated by our data from the ground, although it must once again be stressed that this is just the raw data without extrapolating adequate social swing weightages. This also doesn’t take into account any externally mitigating circumstances like booth capturing etc. This raw data is indicative of a Rahul defeat in a similar fashion as Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dixit lost the December 2013 polls (which was first projected by us on the day of polling).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could be the ramifications of such a historic verdict on Indian politics? For one, Congress party would never be the same again. Both Rahul as well as Priyanka would have lost all their mystique and charisma in just one election which would make the dynasty that much more untenable to survive this kind of a defeat. Indian democracy would have matured to a whole new level wherein performance would then become the sole criteria of voter’s judgement rather than any emotional appeal. One defeat could mean many positives for Indian democracy and one man must be given full credit for engineering the impossible in Gandhi-Nehru land – Amit Shah.
> 
> *Uttar Pradesh*
> 
> On the whole, UP today voted for a BJP sweep. All the talk of the break in the upper-caste vote bank of Brahmins and Thakurs, the rise of the BSP as a force in eastern UP etc. proved to be false alarms as vote consolidation behind BJP was total while the opposition vote was scattered. The only real challenge against BJP is coming from the Samajwadis with their MY (Muslim-Yadav) combination, but they are so far behind that they may hardly cause a dent in the BJP’s armour. As of today BJP is heading towards a 55+ seat tally in UP and may even increase that in the next phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Himachal Pradesh*
> 
> Details from this hill state are still sketchy, but early numbers suggest that BJP is ahead in two seats and Congress is ahead in 1 seat while another seat is seeing a tough battle. We shall analyse the numbers more closely over the next two days to come up with a clearer projection.
> 
> Bihar is the other state we were tracking but cannot take the risk of divulging the numbers at this point of time as overall percentages are seemingly deceptive in Bihar and we need to make a deeper study, but there are some interesting pointers in terms of Muslim voters who seem to have made another turn this time. In Seemandhra, we did not directly track the polls and will be getting full numbers from third party source which will be analysed over the next 48 hours



aap se jyada BSP ka vote share jyada hai 

kavi ki mahenat gai pani main .


----------



## Soumitra

*Going to Voting Machine Not Allowed, Says Election Commission After AAP Tweets Against Rahul Gandhi*

Among several pictures that the Aam Aadmi Party tweeted today complaining about what it alleged was violation of election rules by Rahul Gandhi as his constituency Amethi voted, was one that showed him in a poll booth, seeming to look down at an Electronic Voting Machine or EVM. AAP tweeted, "Is the candidate allowed to go to the polling machine?" 

*The Election Commission said this evening that "Going to the EVM is not allowed." *

Deputy Election Commissioner Vinod Zutshi also said that the panel was "yet to see this....it's a speculative situation. Rules are very clear. We will wait for reports."

In another picture AAP tweeted, Mr Gandhi stood talking to some people in a booth. AAP asked, "Does the election commission allow candidates to stand and chat inside polling stations?"

A huge debate raged on social media through the day on who is allowed in a polling booth and how. 

*AAP also tweeted a video recording of what it alleged was a both-capturing attempt. It did not say by which party, but in a series of other tweets made specific allegations. *

Early on Wednesday morning, the party complained against Mr Gandhi for moving around in a large motorcade. "We have complained to the Election Commission, he was using 24 cars," said Kumar Vishwas, whom Arvind Kejriwal's party has fielded against Mr Gandhi in what has hitherto been seen as one of the safest seats in the country for the Congress. 

That Mr Gandhi was in Amethi on polling day and out touring a constituency he has effortlessly won since 2004, was interpreted by his rivals as an acknowledgement that he faces a tough contest this time. AAP claimed credit. So did the BJP. "Kam se kam zameen par to aaye (At least his feet have touched the ground)... He realizes that Amethi is a tough fight," said the BJP's Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi.

The BJP's Smriti Irani complained about the presence of Prinyanka Gandhi's political secretary Preeti Sahay at an Amethi polling booth. AAP tweeted its protest. Ms Sahay was asked to leave Amethi in compliance with election rules, 

On a day of complaints in Amethi, even Rahul Gandhi complained about the lotus drawn on the blackboard of a village school that was being used as a polling station. 

Going to Voting Machine Not Allowed, Says Election Commission After AAP Tweets Against Rahul Gandhi | NDTV.com

Will EC file an FIR?


----------



## MST

Soumitra said:


> Please leave @Hindustani78 alone. We require someone to celebrate on 16th May.


I agree. All Congis and Aaptards have run away ab 16th ko kiski lenge. Please handle @Hindustani78 with care

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> If that is the case.. why you so desperate to engage members here then?



Does giving answers means engaging with members ?



MST said:


> I agree. All Congis and Aaptards have run away ab 16th ko kiski lenge. Please handle @Hindustani78 with care



Hindustanis will be in Hindustan only. What are you talking really ?


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> Hindustanis will be in Hindustan only. What are you talking really ?



YES. Hindustanis will remain in Hindustan only, but all Bangladeshis will be humiliated & kicked out of India in no time.

@BDforever & @levina are already Packing there bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

Oye Amethi ka kya scene hai ?

I want to see rahul baba defeated chaahe koi b ho smriti irani ya kumar vishwas


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> Will EC file an FIR?



Sampath will prolly just tweet Rahul

"Sampath : Beta.. ache bache aisa nahi karte "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> @Hindustani78 U don't like Shri Narendra Modiji just b'coz he is a Chaiwala & belong to a Neechi Jati??? PATHETIC.
> 
> It seems that EDUCATION doesn't change the feudal mindset prevailing in India.



Just stop all these talks which doesn't have any base. May be its you who thinks so and thats why highlighting these things. Why this extra coverage for Mr Modi i really cant understand.


----------



## arp2041

GREAT IDEA!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464085866550272000
@Roybot would u like to join our watsapp grp?


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> YES. Hindustanis will remain in Hindustan only, but all Bangladeshis will be humiliated & kicked out of India in no time.
> 
> @BDforever & @levina are already Packing there bags.



You are not capable of deciding who are Hindustanis and on what you want to decide who are Bangladeshis ?


----------



## Kaalapani

Hindustani78 said:


> You are not capable of deciding who are Hindustanis and on what you want to decide who are Bangladeshis ?



all those bengalis without proper paper work and parents not born in india wii be kicked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proud Hindu

Hindustani78 said:


> You are not capable of deciding who are Hindustanis and on what you want to decide who are Bangladeshis ?



aap bangladeshi to nahi ho na ?


----------



## Hindustani78

pvsarath said:


> all those bengalis without proper paper work and parents not born in india wii be kicked out.



Its on the state government and what you are talking is not having any technical legality because it would create issues for all the POI holders. Talking is easy which you and many others like you normally do. But still wont understand.



Proud Hindu said:


> aap bangladeshi to nahi ho na ?



People like you with such attitude will even make Subhash Chandra Bose as Bangladeshi


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Hindustani78 said:


> People like you with such attitude will even make Subhash Chandra Bose as Bangladeshi


@arp2041 @Sidak @JanjaWeed bhai

mubarak ho . . Fakir bhai is back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> Its on the state government and what you are talking is not having any technical legality because it would create issues for all the POI holders. Talking is easy which you and many others like you normally do. But still wont understand.



After defending your Bhartiyata now you are defending Bangladeshis? 

You don't like a man b'coz he is a Chaiwala & is of Neechi Jati, you have no MORAL authority to say anything.

Now only quote my post when you have voted for Modiji or ready to say Modiji Zindabad.

Otherwise, ignore it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

Hindustani78 said:


> Its on the state government and what you are talking is not having any technical legality because it would create issues for all the POI holders. Talking is easy which you and many others like you normally do. But still wont understand.
> 
> 
> 
> People like you with such attitude will even make Subhash Chandra Bose as Bangladeshi



nahi ho to q dar rahe ho modi ji se ? , bangladeshi ko nikalne ko kaha hai hindustani ko nahi ,


----------



## Kaalapani

Hindustani78 said:


> Its on the state government and what you are talking is not having any technical legality because it would create issues for all the POI holders. Talking is easy which you and many others like you normally do. But still wont understand.
> 
> 
> 
> People like you with such attitude will even make Subhash Chandra Bose as Bangladeshi




Nothing to understand here all illegal bangladeshis will be kicked out.


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> YES. Hindustanis will remain in Hindustan only, but all Bangladeshis will be humiliated & kicked out of India in no time.
> 
> @BDforever & @levina are already Packing there bags.


you can not stop me from living in India, not even modi


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> After defending your Bhartiyata now you are defending Bangladeshis?



I am defending Hindustan and Hindustanis which you need to understand. you should stop your cheap tactics


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> I am defending Hindustan and Hindustanis which you need to understand. you should stop your cheap tactics



I had written in my post:



> Now only quote my post when you have voted for Modiji or ready to say Modiji Zindabad.



Do I believe that it's the former condition that you are fulfilling? Thanks


----------



## Hindustani78

pvsarath said:


> Nothing to understand here all illegal bangladeshis will be kicked out.



Read again what you wrote in the previous post and then come to argue on this subject.



arp2041 said:


> I had written in my post:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I believe that it's the former condition that you are fulfilling? Thanks



Stop these games . vote is given by freewill not by such tactics . You are shaming the concept of democracy


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464088968745611265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464089119086219265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464089487052529665

Twitter / ChouhanShivraj: They knew they are losing ground, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464089663309758464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464091772151279616
Bihar Journo confirms What i predicted some days back


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> Stop these games . vote is given by freewill not by such tactics . You are shaming the concept of democracy



Than WTF did you quoted my POST? I made it absolutely clear, this is no game.

Don't quote my post from here on until you say MODIJI ZINDABAD!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464007694177665024

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Proud Hindu said:


> nahi ho to q dar rahe ho modi ji se ? , bangladeshi ko nikalne ko kaha hai hindustani ko nahi ,



This is about nation which is more important . You should stop such talks .



arp2041 said:


> Than WTF did you quoted my POST? I made it absolutely clear, this is no game.
> 
> Don't quote my post from here on until you say MODIJI ZINDABAD!!



You are playing games and shaming the concept of democracy . Cant you see that ?


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464093833316155392


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> Does giving answers means engaging with members ?


Ofcourse it does. On one hand you say it's waste of time.. & on the other hand you care enough to come back again & again with multiple IDs to quote member's posts! What does that say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Than WTF did you quoted my POST? I made it absolutely clear, this is no game.
> 
> Don't quote my post from here on until you say MODIJI ZINDABAD!!




Hehehhehehehe


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> Ofcourse it does. On one hand you say it's waste of time.. & on the other hand you care enough to come back again & again with multiple IDs to quote member's posts! What does that say?



I am giving answers in what i believe and you people doesn't want to hear anything which doesn't suits you.


----------



## Proud Hindu

Hindustani78 said:


> This is about nation which is more important . You should stop such talks .




to aap ko kon pm chahiye woh to batado ? , MODI nahi to kon ?


----------



## Hindustani78

Proud Hindu said:


> to aap ko kon pm chahiye woh to batado ? , MODI nahi to kon ?



May 16 will show


----------



## Star Wars

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464093833316155392



lol.... she is clearly shaken i hope she doesn't run away to Bangladesh when Modi becomes PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464096994768982016


----------



## jbond197

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464093833316155392


Is jahil aurat mein bengalis ne kya dekha ki isko CM bna diya? Also, intellects like Amartya Sen openly supports her. What the F is wrong with them!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> You are playing games and shaming the concept of democracy . Cant you see that ?



I seriously think that you are an ILLEGAL BDian who has pole vaulted into India.

A proud Hindustani will PROUDLY say MODIJI ZINDABAD 78 times a day.

So how is the life in BD if there is any?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

Sun ne me aya he aajtak ki lene k baad modiji aab arnab ki lene vale he....


By the way today diggi was in ghoshna patra first time after his biwi kand why no news ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Hindustani78 said:


> This is what i am saying that whatever doesn't suits you people , these talks are started and the whole nation, brotherhood, humanity etc everything goes in some corner . Cant you people see how mean you people really are and use all kind of low level tactics . There is a limit of manipulation which you people always cross.


I call spade a spade, now if you don't like than, not my problem. Its you who is spreading nonsense and accusing everyone here of using cheap tactics. You did not answer a single question of mine. The rhetoric of there are always options is not an answer. You are not explaining shit but accusing everyone. Stop playing the victim card. It is past ita expiry date. 

Everyone replies you because you are irritating, not because you are making a point. 
Now if you have something to say, base it with examples without being partial. Otherwise don't quote me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464093833316155392



I think she also called him Hanuman...setting fires everywhere. I'm not sure Mr.Modi will dislike the comparison with Hanuman but kind of makes you wonder whether Mamata Bannerjee remembers any part of the Ramayan. After all, Hanuman did set fire only to Raavan's Lanka....... That makes Mamata what........?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> I am giving answers in what i believe and you people doesn't want to hear anything which doesn't suits you.


But your opinions have been proved worthless time & again here though! Weren't they?


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464102818228359168


----------



## kaykay

Bang Galore said:


> I think she also called him Hanuman...setting fires everywhere. I'm not sure Mr.Modi will dislike the comparison with Hanuman but kind of makes you wonder whether Mamata Bannerjee remembers any part of the Ramayan. After all, Hanuman did set fire only to Raavan's Lanka....... That makes Mamata what........?


If true then I am 100% sure that Modi will use same things as you have written as weapon and use it against Mamta. LOLs He is a clever breed.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464100319769554944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464100372856856576


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464100319769554944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464100372856856576



Congi Jokers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464100319769554944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464100372856856576




that seems to be in contradiction of 5frty3


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464106234568638464


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464109918044168192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

look at congress and its sympathizer polices real color


----------



## Proud Hindu

For those who don't want to see Modi as P.M. Donate your eyes before 16 May

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464079612490706945



WTF... Why..?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bang Galore said:


> I think she also called him Hanuman...setting fires everywhere. I'm not sure Mr.Modi will dislike the comparison with Hanuman but kind of makes you wonder whether Mamata Bannerjee remembers any part of the Ramayan. After all, Hanuman did set fire only to Raavan's Lanka....... *That makes Mamata what..*......?



Soorpnakha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> WTF... Why..?


Jha a sir what will be the chances of JDU In cutting Muslims votes


----------



## jha

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464093833316155392



Now tomorrow Modi will say .. "I am a donkey who will carry the load of expectation of 120 crore indians..".. These people are giving him chances to reply in great one liners..



NKVD said:


> Jha a sir what will be the chances of JDU In cutting Muslims votes



Zero.. JD-U has lost muslim support.


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> WTF... Why..?


Mazza aega yaar ,election bhi over ho jaenge


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464106234568638464



Yes... This reason seems correct. Plus Roadshow is anyday better than rally...



paranoiarocks said:


> Mazza aega yaar ,election bhi over ho jaenge



Kya maza aayega... This person did not deserve interview. Has been carrying Congress's propaganda for last 2-3 weeks..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> WTF... Why..?



B'coz This ELECTION season will end with a DHOOM!!!!



jha said:


> Kya maza aayega... This person did not deserve interview. Has been carrying Congress's propaganda for last 2-3 weeks..



YES. & now there is no DEARTH of Confidence in a man named NARENDRA MODI, he will ensure that Times Now turns out to be the ENGLISH version of Krantikari Channel.

Haven't you seen? Modi is giving all interviews ACCORDING to the personality he is encountering 

Expecting Raj Thakeray - 2 for Arnab!!


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464070513472438272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464071308368556032

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464079612490706945


Oh no... Sagarika ghose will commit suicide along with her hubby. Only other day she was begging Modi for an interview!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAR-rior

Hey Guyz.

Why is defeat of Rahul Gandhi so so important? Its not that I am against Congress or for that matter any other party. Infact I am an actuall AAP supporter and that too only on their MUDDE. Some real strong happening issues picked up by them.

But at this juncture I need to be a little rational and smart and so does every Indian. AAP wont give India a strong govt. 3rd front isnt acceptable for me. We already saw 2 failed attempts by khichdi sarkaar under VP Singh, Chandrashekhar, DeveGowda n IK Gujral.

Remaining is Congress n BJP.

Now, if I compare these 2 giants then 1st I wud compare their leaders.

NaMo is someone who has experience, performance, expertise under his belt.

RaGa is just another pushed up the ladder CEO of a private corporation types. Sorry, India is not private for ur enjoyment.

I wud anyday leave this country rather than accepting a qualificationless. idiotic, a bad speaker, senseless, completely dependednt on his advisors rather than use his own brains, as my PM.

If Congress had given us some strong personality with damn good proven record then I wud have definitely given this party a change after 10 yrs of screwup of this country.

But here we see another repeat of Rajiv Gandhi.

Post Indira demise, Pranav Mukharjee was supposed to be the person in line. These congressis declared young Gandhi as PM even before him reaching Delhi coz Pranav Da was on his way. If he reached Delhi before he wud have put forward his claim.

Even today, Pranav Da is in right tym taken out of ministry and sent to Rashtrapati Bhavan. What does it mean?

Congress today is no more the party we knew conventionally. Now there is not more revoltutionary's blood in their veins which we knew for Nehru, Indira,Sanjay, etc. True Leaders they were.

Hence, its important for Rahul to loose amethi.

The basic reason being, this will challenge the dynastic politics in Congress and leadership of the Gandhis. Its high tym Congress doesnt remain no more a private right of some people. India is democracy, and collective groups, institutions run it. BJP is itself a democratic organization. Its supporter RSS is a huge democratic organization. Thats how parties in India shud be.

ITs high tym we all make a statement that Indians have grownup and educated. No more bullshit. U either perform or perish.

This is India and u simply cant take it for a ride just coz u want some son, daughter, father, mother to become the biggest post holder of a 1.2 bn populace.

No more Gandhis in Congress now otherwise its gonna be history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Hindustani78 said:


> You people are expert in just these talks and other than that would never talk anything sensible.


Sensible things can be talked to people with sense, therefore i was asking and what are you expert in soothsayer? crystal ball gazing?


----------



## jha

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464070513472438272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464071308368556032



I wonder .. Why are so many intelligence reports on elections leaking these days..? Agencies gone dumb..? Or, pure speculations are being called intelligence inputs..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Hindustani78 said:


> Am i saying anything wrong ? I don't have anything against anyone but you are forcing me to post all this.
> 
> Detailed investigation and report proved that BJP has hired over 20 BPO, over 500 web professionals and over 5000 IT freelancers who are responsible for ensuring that Modi remains at Top of Popular searches in Google, stay top and clean in the social Media and most importantly popularise Modi through his achievements of Gujarat, his photographs and quotes. Reportedly over than 50 of such IT professionals are based out of USA and are being paid huge fees by the BJP for taking their services in the Modi-wave propagation in the net.
> Secret revealed behind the Narendra Modi algorithm in internet - Times of Assam


Times of Assam first time im hearing the name of this newspaper, only Times of Assam found out or any other news agency found out its so called secrets and if there is proof why not come out with it?
What happened to other secular parties? Why have they lagged behind in this race?I thought Congress had a 5 year old IT cell, what was it doing?
Bhai zakir(Hindustani78 was supposed to be Hindustani786)



Hindustani78 said:


> My opinion will change many things and you and your so called supporters do give lot of importance to whatever i say . i do love my country and its about my country and for sure i will say .
> 
> Options are always there and people like you are in real are the reason that the system in the country is not correct because you people use all sort of lies to make some one come in power and it doesnt matters for you , how it would affect normal people over all by all these talks.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree because it will take the nation somewhere else and divide the people . If nation is everything then these tactics doesn't suit .


Is this what congress and secular parties are resorting to now on last leg of elections,Bitching,moaning, your love for country,lies blah blah blah?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> I wonder .. Why are so many intelligence reports on elections leaking these days..? Agencies gone dumb..? Or, pure speculations are being called intelligence inputs..?


Naveen’s worst nightmare may come true: 77 in Assembly, 6 in LS for BJD! - OdishaSunTimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LURKER

Since i can't post in the Kashmir Section so posting it here.

Voting in Kashmir Valley






KULGAM





KUNAN POSHPORA. 

This the same place where separatist ran a propoganda against Indian Army of committing mass rapes.





BUDGAM





GORIPORA Village KANGAN






Nowhatta, SRINAGAR






BUDGAM






SRINAGAR






ANANTNAG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anathema

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464102818228359168



Too many of these confirmed sources !! Chaila , its a black box out there

@jha whats your thought on some of seat predictions that are coming out ? 13/15 in UP and 5/7 in Bihar ? 
Looks realistic OR ye sab Qtiyapa hain ?


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

Rahul Faces Tough Fight, Admits Dwivedi -The New Indian Express


----------



## kaykay

anathema said:


> Too many of these confirmed sources !! Chaila , its a black box out there
> 
> @jha whats your thought on some of seat predictions that are coming out ? 13/15 in UP and 5/7 in Bihar ?
> Looks realistic OR ye sab Qtiyapa hain ?


Expect 8-10 from UP and 4-5 from Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouryaKharb

Modi Supporters In Varanasi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464074839087534080



This bitc** is getting desperate now.



Victory said:


> fiji? Indian lion? indian king? bhai zakir? bharat mata ki jai?



These rats have gone undercover, priyanka vadrs's skirt


----------



## HariPrasad

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464070513472438272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464071308368556032




This is great. Some time ago, Opinion poll were predicting 0 to 1 seat in Orissa. Now they are projecting 7 and intelligence report suggest 10. this is awesome.



jha said:


> Zero.. JD-U has lost muslim support.




infact I would have like JDU to cut some muslim votes to weaken RJD Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Amethi Horror: 5 kinds of voters deserting Rahul Gandhi


The battle royal was supposed to be in Varanasi. But it seems to have actually shifted to Amethi. We won’t know until 16 May whether the unthinkable happened. The BJP's Smriti Irani alleges Congress is distributing money trying to buy the love of Rahul voters. But Rahul Gandhi should be very worried. Even if he saves his seat this time there are certain kinds of voters, traditional Congressi voters, who are deserting his party even in the most loyal bastions. Double Dipper. Let’s call him Samir. He’s a contractor in Gauriganj. He’s a Congress voter. His family knew Satish Sharma, the Congress MP who took over Amethi after Rajiv Gandhi. He is also Rahul Gandhi’s worst nightmare. This election day in Amethi, he voted for the BJP. But he immediately wiped off the ink mark because he says his name is probably on another voter list at a booth some 12 km away. “It’s a hot day but I’ll try and go and vote there also. I know it’s wrong but I think it’s for a greater good.” Samir is obviously an exception. But Rahul should wonder if it's an exception that's proving some rule. First-time voters. “We are pucca Congressi here. Nobody ever voted for the lotus,” says college student Anurag Misra in Mehmoodpur. “But today the first vote was for the BJP. The first four votes were all lotus.” His friend Yogesh Srivastava, twirling his motorbike keys in his hand, says he was really torn between the AAP’s Kumar Vishwas and the BJP’s Smriti Irani but eventually voted for Irani because of the Modi factor.

“But if either of them win and does no work, it will still be more than what Rahul has done,” he says. These are youngsters who chafe at being taken for granted. Srivastava says he’s angry that the teachers in his RRPG degree college, set up by the ‘Raja’ of Amethi, Sanjay Singh, are sent off to do campaign work instead of taking classes. “Don’t we pay fees?” he asks. The middle-class family man. Pawan Chaurasia runs a suiting-shirting store close to a Gauriganj polling booth. He says he’s frustrated at having to pay over Rs 900 for a gas cylinder that is subsidised at Rs 400. He says NREGA was a good idea but all he sees are village pradhans riding around in Innovas thanks to the programme. He is always worried that if anything happens to his child and he needs to get to a trauma centre he will have to go 130 km to Lucknow. Last time around Chaurasiya voted for Rahul. Now he says he doesn’t even go to see him when his motorcade goes by. “He’s personally a good man but all he can do is wave.” The Sanjay Gandhi nostalgists. Deepak Tiwari, an AAP supporter in Mehmoodpur, says that Sanjay Gandhi had promised to build a Discovery Park here. It’s still not happened. College student Yogesh Srivastava says his father was a big fan of Sanjay Gandhi. But he resents the fact that Sanjay’s dreams for Amethi were not fulfilled by Rahul. They talk about a master blueprint for Amethi that Sanjay had come up with which was never realised. They think many of the things Rahul claims are really Sanjay’s legacy in the region. “You can ask for votes in Sanjay’s name here,” says Srivastava. “Not Rajiv’s. My father remembers how booths were captured wholesale when Maneka Gandhi challenged Rajiv Gandhi here in Amethi.”

The proud Amethiwalla. This is a voter group whose loss should really sting. Amethi traditionally prides itself on being the seat of the Gandhis. Sagar, a young man in a t-shirt and jeans in Gayatrinagar says emphatically Amethi will always be Rahul Gandhi territory as long as he wants it. “The Gandhis put Amethi on the map. This was a small village. Now you can send a letter from anywhere in the world saying Amethi and it will reach us.” But when Rahul suggests he has done his bit by bringing a IIIT to Amethi and suggests it’s not his fault that the children of Amethi cannot get into it, it rankles. It implies we don’t have the ability, says Deepak Tiwari. Does he even know what kind of schools we have, the kind of primary education we get, he says. “He gave us a petroleum institute for crores but it didn’t benefit us. The contractors came from outside, the machinery came for outside. We were at best labour,” says Chaurasia. And worse, he suggests we are kaamchors who cannot get jobs in the factories that are brought here says Vivek Kumar, an LIC agent in Gauriganj. The fact is many of those factories like Usha Steel and Samrat Bicycles have gone belly up. If Amethi had remained the little backward village that it was in Sanjay Gandhi’s time it would have probably been resigned to its lot. But it’s the spurts of erratic development that have given it an appetite for more but not the tools to get there. “Look at how the chief minister’s constituency is sparkling,” says Vivek Kumar. “And we are the constituency of the most powerful man in Congress, a would-be Prime Minister and look at the road leading to this booth.”

In Amethi, dil maange more. And while Rahul understands the needs of the destitute (he said he’d organise the treatment for teenaged Ruby Kori who lost her arm in a threshing accident) and the needs of the very powerful (local ‘Raja’ Sanjay Singh got a Rajya Sabha seat when he made noises about joining the BJP) this vast middle feels neglected by their MP. And some are upset enough to believe every canard about him. The youngsters in Mehmoodpur say someone left booklets in front of their homes in the dead of night listing the evils of Rahul ka Ravan Raj with lurid details about alleged rapes. “After reading it voting for Congress is like cutting up a cow,” he shudders. That leaves Rahul with loyal vote banks who are voting out of habit, not enthusiasm this time. A woman in the Congress stronghold of Jayas where Rahul and Priyanka had their road show will not give her name but says that as Muslims they feel they don’t have many options. AAP is too new and feels too foreign and the BJP feels unwelcoming. People do not understand what Amethi was like when they say there has been no development says Shabnam Bano in Gayatrinagar. And if Rahul has not been around much, well that’s just how big netas are. An old man at the Gayatrinagar polling station takes a breather after voting, his dhoti hitched up to his knees. He complains about his bad vision and myriad health problems. He says he has been voting since azaadi for the party that got us independence. And he’s not changing his vote, he says, holding up his hand to indicate that he’s voted for the panja. “Beta, Rahul Gandhi cannot lose,” says 90-year-old Dhruvnarayan Tripathi in Gauriganj. “That is a matter of Amethi’s izzat. Just because of that he will get 50 percent of the vote.” But even the elders are cracking. Abbas Ali is a retired superintendent of the railway station that Rahul touts as a Gandhi achievement. “Change is needed,” he says as he rides his bicycle home after voting. “This cannot be a parental right.” And if there’s something Rahul should be thankful for it’s that it could have been much worse. Outside the Ramnagar voting booth Vijay Kumar fantasises about his dream ticket. “If Kumar Vishwas was from Modi’s side he would have won 100 percent. No questions,” says Kumar. And he’s the not the only person who says that in Amethi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464273277032992768

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464269815150948352
Is she a journalist for real ?? NDTV and it's disgraceful jurno.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464272632255217664


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464282832349560832
Hahaha..Pretty much summed what Miyan-Biwi of CCN-IBN think...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464273277032992768



aaj toh Arnab ki Faareeengee...........!!!


----------



## Proud Hindu

Frankly Speaking with Narendra Modi - YouTube


----------



## NKVD

Proud Hindu said:


> Frankly Speaking with Narendra Modi - YouTube


Finally Judge Arnab Goswami got what he wants


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464286311151464448

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 27767



jaadu nahi KAMAL


----------



## arp2041

@jha whats with this Drama BJP doing in Kashi? & observed that since last few rallies Modi is putting EC in chk/backfoot.

Any particular reason?

@JanjaWeed


----------



## kaykay

Kejriwal is feeling ignored thus frustrated because including today, only 3 days are left for campaign and Kejriwal always create a drama just before polling date but here Its Modi who has stolen the show in Varanasi while Rahul baba will hijack on 10th. Drama days not available for Kejriwal. @jha



arp2041 said:


> @jha whats with this Drama BJP doing in Kashi? & observed that since last few rallies Modi is putting EC in chk/backfoot.
> 
> Any particular reason?
> 
> @JanjaWeed


Thats strategy dude not for Congress but SP instead. BJP is playing victims card and showing SP as main culprit while SP is already accused of these sort of Dadagiri. BJP knows that in Varanasi there is no resistance but this can impact near by seats where Both SP and BJP are in fight Eg- Gazipur, Azamgarh, Gonda etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> aaj toh Arnab ki Faareeengee...........!!!


There will be epic trolling of Arnab tonight on twitter, get ready


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464275819171299328
Precisely what I was afraid of


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464275819171299328
> Precisely what I was afraid of



A.P has good presence of RSS so either forces won;t be able to much except fight each other


----------



## notsuperstitious

jbond197 said:


> Is jahil aurat mein bengalis ne kya dekha ki isko CM bna diya? Also, intellects like Amartya Sen openly supports her. What the F is wrong with them!!


 
Bengalis have a lot to answer. While Shiv Sena keeps hoggin national limelight for their antics, reality is maharashtra votes for a national party every time, more than any other big state in India. But the kind of jokers - often anti national SOBs, bengalis keep electing does not even find a mention. Bengal, like Maharashtra was a center of Indian nationalism... what went wrong?

All bengali posters - say sorry to the rest of us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Roybot

Proud Hindu said:


> Frankly Speaking with Narendra Modi - YouTube


----------



## indopak

HA HA HA Rahul baba ki lay li....

खस्ताहाल सड़कों के सवाल पर भड़के राहुल गांधी Video: NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464273277032992768


why this is not a live interview..rahul gandhi interview was live and exclusive


----------



## gslv

just saw on the news -kejriwal complaining about dharna. he says modi is doing it to hog the limelight.
AB TO KALYUG KHATAM HO JAYEGA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

indopak said:


> HA HA HA Rahul baba ki lay li....
> 
> खस्ताहाल सड़कों के सवाल पर भड़के राहुल गांधी Video: NDTV.com


Ha Ha Ha - Jao BJP main kaam karo. that was hilarious


----------



## arp2041

heisenberg said:


> why this is not a live interview..rahul gandhi interview was live and exclusive



Modi gives all interview after 11pm as he is busy in his day schedule, so when back he gives interview, i think Timesnow din't wanted to show live at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

heisenberg said:


> why this is not a live interview..rahul gandhi interview was live and exclusive


RG interview was also not a live one. It was pre recorded


----------



## Imcool

Guys if BJP gets 255+ alone Modi as PM is 100% confirmed If BJP fails to get below chances are low!  In political scenario anything is possible right now NDA have 25+ alliance riding on Modi wave but they might dump BJP led Modi and go with other party except SS I think cause they have deep attachment unlike LJP/TDP all are just power hungry and gives support to whoever is winning! 

Let's hope BJP crosses 272 on their own why BJP should even beg for 1 seat from some party to make Modi PM!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Imcool said:


> Guys if BJP gets 255+ alone Modi as PM is 100% confirmed If BJP fails to get below chances are low!  In political scenario anything is possible right now NDA have 25+ alliance riding on Modi wave but they might dump BJP led Modi and go with other party except SS I think cause they have deep attachment unlike LJP/TDP all are just power hungry and gives support to whoever is winning!
> 
> Let's hope BJP crosses 272 on their own why BJP should even beg for 1 seat from some party to make Modi PM!



If BJP crosses 200 than no alternative to NDA govt. is possible. It will be a JOKE if a party with 200+ seats in today's time is sitting in oppn & how long will that govt. last. BJP cannot backtrack on Modi if it gets 200+ (it's highest tally ever) though it will not be as powerful as 230+ BJP. But one thing is confirmed, BJP = 200+ then it's MODI SARKAR.


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> I seriously think that you are an ILLEGAL BDian who has pole vaulted into India.
> 
> A proud Hindustani will PROUDLY say MODIJI ZINDABAD 78 times a day.
> 
> So how is the life in BD if there is any?




You can think whatever you want . I know i am Hindustani and i am really don't give any heck to your nonsense. Hindustani proudly say Hindustan not Modi. 



JanjaWeed said:


> But your opinions have been proved worthless time & again here though! Weren't they?



Ofcourse it would seems worthless to people like you who are having different agenda but for the people of India for sure they will understand.


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> You can think whatever you want . I know i am Hindustani and i am really don't give any heck to your nonsense.



Looks like i touched your *Achilles heel *Bangladeshi.


----------



## jha

This Varanasi episode looks like a misfire for BJP. A road show would have compensated for Beniyabag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> Looks like i touched your *Achilles heel *Bangladeshi.



You are really an idiot who is again and again violating my rights.


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> You are really an idiot who is again and again violating my rights.



I am not an Idiot, I have just EXPOSED you, you don't have any RIGHT in India when you are a BANGLADESHI. Your days are numbered in India.


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> I am not an Idiot, I have just EXPOSED you, you don't have any RIGHT in India when you are a BANGLADESHI. Your days are numbered in India.



You are of course an idiot who has exposed yourself and you are constantly violating my rights. I am Hindustani and Hindustan is my nation and you don't have any right to comment on the nationality of any Hindustani.


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> You are of course an idiot who has exposed yourself and you are constantly violating my rights. I am Hindustani and Hindustan is my nation and you don't have any right to comment on the nationality of any Hindustani.



A so called "Hindustani" who has Pole Vaulted from BD & made fake voter ID b'coz of vote bank politics deserved to be KICKED OUT. As i said earlier, Your Days are numbered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> Ofcourse it would seems worthless to people like you who are having different agenda but for the people of India for sure they will understand.



 you are funny. I'm not going to be harsh on you this time around. I would like you to stick around here till May 16th.. so that we can have party & you are invited to join in the celebrations!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> A so called "Hindustani" who has Pole Vaulted from BD & made fake voter ID b'coz of vote bank politics deserved to be KICKED OUT. As i said earlier, Your Days are numbered.



As i say you are really an idiot who really deserve no attention because you are keep on repeating nonsense. You really don't know who are Hindustanis and for what India stands for. Bengal is part of Hindustan and here i am talking about those Bengalis speaking Indians to whom you are keep on terming Bangladeshis. 10% to 15% of India Population is of Bengali Speaking who are dwelling in West Bengal, Assam, Bihar, Orissa, Tripura, _Andaman and Nicobar Islands_ and in different parts of India and there are around 35% Bengali Muslims in West Bengal.

Stop terming these people Bangladeshis because these are all Indians. And keep your nonsense out .


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> you are funny. I'm not going to be harsh on you this time around. I would like you to stick around here till May 16th.. so that we can have party & you are invited to join in the celebrations!



I am always around but the problem is this that some people need to be civilized and think before that they are talking.


----------



## kaykay

Surprise? Coming from official AAP Varanasi handle.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464350334899322880

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> As i say you are really an idiot who really deserve no attention because you are keep on repeating nonsense. You really don't know who are Hindustanis and for what India stands for. Bengal is part of Hindustan and here i am talking about those Bengalis speaking Indians to whom you are keep on terming Bangladeshis. 10% to 15% of India Population is of Bengali Speaking who are dwelling in West Bengal, Assam, Bihar, Orissa, Tripura, _Andaman and Nicobar Islands_ and in different parts of India and there are around 35% Bengali Muslims in West Bengal.



Those Bengali Speaking population who wears LUNGIS belong to Bangladesh & not India. No Indian can wear such cheap LUNGIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464349473133436928
Lo bhai ghar me hi kranti ho gayi. Bahut krantikaari. LOLs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464349170757672961

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> Those Bengali Speaking population who wears LUNGIS belong to Bangladesh & not India. No Indian can wear such cheap LUNGIS.



I would suggest your to check the traditional dresses of different Indian communities. even in Andhra Pradesh, Kerala, Karnataka, Orissa communities wear Lungis , so does they become Bengali or Bangladeshis ? 

you are really impossible person. Are you really Indian ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> I am always around but the problem is this that some people need to be civilized and think before that they are talking.


Chup re.. don't be emotional. Is humam sub nange hai. Tu bhi apni lungi utaarke kood pad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> I would suggest your to check the traditional dresses of different Indian communities. even in Andhra Pradesh, Kerala, Karnataka, Orissa communities wear Lungis , so does they become Bengali or Bangladeshis ?
> 
> you are really impossible person. Are you really Indian ?



I also Know Bangladeshi. I said "CHEAP LUNGIS" read my post again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464349473133436928
> Lo bhai ghar me hi kranti ho gayi. Bahut krantikaari. LOLs
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464349170757672961



These AAP guys are just ill educated about political affairs so they were fooled easily, but when they catch the drift they are quitting


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> Chup re.. don't be emotional. Is humam sub nange hai. Tu bhi apni lungi utaarke kood pad!



Dont understand these lungi talks 



arp2041 said:


> I also Know Bangladeshi. I said "CHEAP LUNGIS" read my post again.



So over all you are trying to say that people in India do wear lungis


----------



## SouryaKharb

Narendra Modi is speaking on a Rally in Rohiniya, UP
I am watching LIVE here : Shri Narendra Modi's insightful speeches


----------



## Hindustani78

Star Wars said:


> These AAP guys are just ill educated about political affairs so they were fooled easily, but when they catch the drift they are quitting



This quote made me to think about the early Indian leaders who were very humble and use to work for the nation by heart.


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> This quote made me to think about the early Indian leaders who were very humble and use to work for the nation by heart.



Ya You BET!!









Hindustani78 said:


> So over all you are trying to say that people in India do wear lungis



YES.


----------



## kaykay

Star Wars said:


> These AAP guys are just ill educated about political affairs so they were fooled easily, but when they catch the drift they are quitting


That true. They had impression of AAP considering anna movement but reality is kinda different. Recently all sort of activists(naxal sympathisers to anti-development and pseudo seculars) completely hijacked their party and even those leaders who were good imo(like Kumar Vishvas) couldn't do anything about it. AAP is losing its credibility even more after whole Delhi drama when theu quited.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> Dont understand these lungi talks


ah don't worry.. you'll be fine once you are back to your culture!


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> That true. They had impression of AAP considering anna movement but reality is kinda different. Recently all sort of activists(naxal sympathisers to anti-development and pseudo seculars) completely hijacked their party and even those leaders who were good imo(like Kumar Vishvas) couldn't do anything about it. AAP is losing its credibility even more after whole Delhi drama when theu quited.




BJP had earlier stated one big AAP leader may switch sides after polls , am thinking it may be Kumar Vishwas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> Ya You BET!!



I was talking about Lal bahudar shastri


----------



## walwal




----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> ah don't worry.. you'll be fine once you are back to your culture!



According to your ID , you seems to be having Ganja and Weed Culture .


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> According to your ID , you seems to be having Ganja and Weed Culture .



Still better then your CHEAP lungi & Jamaati culture.


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> Still better then your CHEAP lungi & Jamaati culture.



I dont wear Lungi nor follow any jamaat . By the way who are you?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> According to your ID , you seems to be having Ganja and Weed Culture .


Very much so. You should try that too... When you smoke the weed, it reveals you to yourself! Maybe it will help you to understand yourself better!


----------



## Hindustani78

JanjaWeed said:


> Very much so. You should try that too... When you smoke the weed, it reveals you to yourself! Maybe it will help you to understand yourself better!



No thanks . i am not in this weed things . its better to find ourselves without all these things.


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> By the way who are you?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hindustani78 said:


> No thanks . i am not in this weed things . its better to find ourselves without all these things.


oh well.. i was only trying to help you! Never mind...



Hindustani78 said:


> I dont wear Lungi nor follow any jamaat . By the way who are you?


@arp2041 is Modi's special enforcer... in-charge of chucking out illegal immigrants!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fawkes

@arp2041
tweeted you my cell no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouryaKharb

Most Hilarious Joke About Kujliwal 
@chak de INDIA @SarthakGanguly @Android @BDforever @Nexus

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## BDforever

SouryaKharb said:


> Most Hilarious Joke About Kujliwal
> @chak de INDIA @SarthakGanguly @Android @BDforever @Nexus


english plz


----------



## Fawkes

BDforever said:


> english plz


look at this dramaqueen carefully

he fools people with x-ray of his bottom, saying that his heart has a hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> Ya You BET!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES.



Don't hate the player, he had class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

My silence has more power than my speech, says Modi : Uttar Pradesh, News - India Today


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


>



So you are Hollywood Character. Now its more clear.



JanjaWeed said:


> @arp2041 is Modi's special enforcer... in-charge of chucking out illegal immigrants!



He is just Hollywood character.


----------



## Roybot

Mamata wears Made in China slippers, says Rahul Gandhi : West Bengal, News - India Today

Pappu pagal ho gaya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

Roybot said:


> Mamata wears Made in China slippers, says Rahul Gandhi : West Bengal, News - India Today
> 
> Pappu pagal ho gaya hai



Pappu bechara, out of his depth, stuck in a snake pit of ambitious men who want him to be the Gandhi family's face on the seat so that they can continue with their worship of Madam Ji. He must be cursing his luck, I bet in 04 he was thinking that when his day finally came nothing would stop him form becoming the PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

BJP should not have targeted DM. He has good support in Varanasi.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464379811847090178

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

jha said:


> BJP should not have targeted DM. He has good support in Varanasi.



Koi fark nahi parna yaar. Modi is winning in Varanasi, the question is whether by 2 Lakhs or 3 lakhs.


----------



## Hindustani78

Roybot said:


> Mamata wears Made in China slippers, says Rahul Gandhi : West Bengal, News - India Today
> 
> Pappu pagal ho gaya hai




We really cant deny that Chinese products are all over Indian markets. Is he talking about Swadesh movement ?


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464380433380044801

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Hindustani78 said:


> We really cant deny that Chinese products are all over Indian markets. Is he talking about Swadesh movement ?



Whatever it is that he is talking about, its too little too late. Him and his mother were essentially running the country for the past 10 years, and did fck all to boost the manufacturing sector in India. He has no ground to stand on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461558820343250944


----------



## Hindustani78

Roybot said:


> Whatever it is that he is talking about, its too little too late. Him and his mother were essentially running the country for the past 10 years, and did fck all to boost the manufacturing sector in India. He has no ground to stand on.



It was the BJP Government which opened doors for the Chinese in 2003 and now the results are in front of us which let to the Chinese products all over India.


----------



## Proud Hindu

Pro-AAP Twitter account turns anti-AAP : Uttar Pradesh, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Proud Hindu said:


> Pro-AAP Twitter account turns anti-AAP : Uttar Pradesh, News - India Today



Is it any interesting story ?


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> BJP should not have targeted DM. He has good support in Varanasi.


He has related to ramgopal Yadav’s Mulayam brother, he is Partial anyway no one can stop modi now


----------



## Kaalapani

Hindustani78 said:


> It was the BJP Government which opened doors for the Chinese in 2003 and now the results are in front of us which let to the Chinese products all over India.



Problem is not opening doors for chines .Problem is UPA not able to develop manufacturing sector and giving freebees with development money.


----------



## cloud_9

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464379811847090178


Hes a sneaky one.
He knows when to bend and when not too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

KRANTIKARI logo.........jitney log tumhare Road Show me nhi hote, ussey jyada to Modiji ke Cavalcade me hote hai


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

pvsarath said:


> Problem is not opening doors for chines .Problem is UPA not able to develop manufacturing sector and giving freebees with development money.



On one hand improving relations with China was needed but the accords led to the Chinese products flooding all over India and Chinese made products prices were so less that Indian companies were having no chance to compete within the Indian market and this only was the reason that Indian made products made their way in Middle east, Africa, Europe etc. Manufacturing sector was developed and even millions of jobs were created but due to the Chinese products prices, Indian companies in domestic market become more and more dependable on Chinese made products in all the sectors.



cloud_9 said:


> Hes a sneaky one.
> He knows when to bend and when not too



Col. Nizamuddin is Hindustani and its a slap on the propagandist on this forum who question who are Hindustanis. Lungi talks guys should get the answer.


----------



## Kaalapani

Hindustani78 said:


> On one hand improving relations with China was needed but the accords led to the Chinese products flooding all over India and Chinese made products prices were so less that Indian companies were having no chance to compete within the Indian market and this only was the reason that Indian made products made their way in Middle east, Africa, Europe etc. Manufacturing sector was developed and even millions of jobs were created but due to the Chinese products prices, Indian companies in domestic market become more and more dependable on Chinese made products in all the sectors.



Why are they unable to compete because electricity is not supplied 24/7 no new mega industrial corridors only real estate corridors 

millions of jobs? stop BS.

Billions of dollars of mineral scams 2g scams,a-z scams.


----------



## Nexus

Roybot said:


> Mamata wears Made in China slippers, says Rahul Gandhi : West Bengal, News - India Today
> 
> Pappu pagal ho gaya hai


side effect of Election


----------



## arp2041

Guys just chk out the "MANAGED" crowd in Varanasi!!!!


----------



## Hindustani78

pvsarath said:


> Why are they unable to compete because electricity is not supplied 24/7 no new mega industrial corridors only real estate corridors



Problem was with the Chinese made products which were flooding the Indian markets and most of the Indian made products gone for exports .




> millions of jobs? stop BS.



Why you think that i will do BS ?
17 million formal sector jobs created by UPA govt offers no employment benefits - Economic Times




> Billions of dollars of mineral scams 2g scams,a-z scams.



And here it was the politicians who ganged up with the multi national companies and did the fraud which has harmed ordinary Indians.


----------



## arp2041

Even before the interview is Aired................

*Trends *
· Change

#VodafoneFanPhoto Promoted
#ModiSpeaksToArnab
#BanarasVsModi
#getRecharged
#ReplaceMovieNameWithYogurt
#Waranasi
John Players
Dharna
VS Sampath


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> Guys just chk out the "MANAGED" crowd in Varanasi!!!!



Stop talking in coded language .


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464397570912305152

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464397570912305152



What a systematic wave is going on


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464397594299355136

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Sonia Targets Modi Over 'Neech' Barb -The New Indian Express


----------



## arp2041

pura election khtm hone ko aya aur Media/oppn ko Modi ki strategy ab samajh me a rhi hai 

@JanjaWeed don't u think I am GENIUS? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464397357157580801

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> pura election khtm hone ko aya aur Media/oppn ko Modi ki strategy ab samajh me a rhi hai



Its not called strategy from anywhere.


----------



## Star Wars

Nice work EC , no matter what they do its benefiting Modi


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> Its not called strategy from anywhere.



abey pagal ho gya hai kya??

Jab teresey kisi ko baat nahi karni toh kahe Arvind Kejriwal ban rha hai??

STOP QUOTING ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Star Wars said:


> Nice work EC , no matter what they do its benefiting Modi



EC will keep everything in record



arp2041 said:


> abey pagal ho gya hai kya??
> 
> Jab teresey kisi ko baat nahi karni toh kahe Arvind Kejriwal ban rha hai??
> 
> STOP QUOTING ME.



Its you who is mad and not understanding what you are even doing . Just flowing with the wave without even understanding the result.


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani78 said:


> Its you who is mad and not understanding what you are even doing . Just flowing with the wave without even understanding the result.



Ya, I am MAD, ok happy?

STOP QUOTING ME NOW.


----------



## gslv

arp2041 said:


> Ya, I am MAD, ok happy?
> 
> STOP QUOTING ME NOW.


dude add him to your ignore list. like madhavan in 3 idiots-Ignore kar ignore kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> abey pagal ho gya hai kya??
> 
> *Jab teresey kisi ko baat nahi karni toh kahe Arvind Kejriwal ban rha hai??*
> 
> STOP QUOTING ME.



lmfao

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

jyada mat bolo warna woh ak49 ki tarah dharne pe naa baith jaaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464406020693819392

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464406020693819392



assembly elections :\ ..its gone this time


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> assembly elections :\ ..its gone this time



Rap on the knuckles of CEC was very much required otherwise which is behaving in belligerent manner.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464403827190673408
This wikileak cable throws some much deserved light on past of VS Sampath.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464414007860817920

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

gslv said:


> dude add him to your ignore list. like madhavan in 3 idiots-Ignore kar ignore kar.



Those who cant hear which doesn't suits their agenda always talk like this .


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464413551877029889


----------



## paranoiarocks

Bang Galore said:


> Irrelevant. That's a charge that can be levied against almost any bureaucrat who has worked in any senior administrative position. There is no institutional bias that anyone but the absolutely cussed can point to. In any case there are 3 commissioners, no single one can make any particular difference, even if he is CEC. Such comments about constitutional authorities on the flimsiest of pretexts must be avoided. Not everything is a conspiracy.





3. (SBU) In his previous position as Power Secretary, Sampath built a reputation for "honesty and decisive decision-making." Aditi Phadnis of the Business Standard told us that Sampath is perceived to be "*pro-Congress*,"

Cable: 09NEWDELHI910_a

Aur kuch ??


----------



## Hindustani78

Proud Hindu said:


> jyada mat bolo warna woh ak49 ki tarah dharne pe naa baith jaaye



Acha hoga agar woh desi kay achey kay liye hoga par yahan tou sirf propaganda chal raha hain. 

Election Commission rejects BJP’s charge of bias, says not afraid of anyone - The Times of India

Congress has good chance of forming government with allies: Chidambaram - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Congress has a "very good chance" of forming a government under its leadership with some allies, finance minister P Chidambaram said on Thursday amid growing chorus of an "enlarged" UPA-III to stop Narendra Modi from coming to power. 

Talking to reporters at the AICC headquarters, Chidambaram also insisted that the political scenario this time is vastly different from the one after the 1989 polls when Rajiv Gandhi chose to sit in the opposition despite getting some 190 seats. 

He said Congress has a "very good chance" of forming the government "under its leadership" with some allies.


----------



## Star Wars

Hindustani78 said:


> Acha hoga agar woh desi kay achey kay liye hoga par yahan tou sirf propaganda chal raha hain.
> 
> Election Commission rejects BJP’s charge of bias, says not afraid of anyone - The Times of India
> 
> Congress has good chance of forming government with allies: Chidambaram - The Times of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: Congress has a "very good chance" of forming a government under its leadership with some allies, finance minister P Chidambaram said on Thursday amid growing chorus of an "enlarged" UPA-III to stop Narendra Modi from coming to power.
> 
> Talking to reporters at the AICC headquarters, Chidambaram also insisted that the political scenario this time is vastly different from the one after the 1989 polls when Rajiv Gandhi chose to sit in the opposition despite getting some 190 seats.
> 
> He said Congress has a "very good chance" of forming the government "under its leadership" with some allies.



In their dreams they can make govt. , no where else ...


----------



## Hindustani78

Star Wars said:


> In their dreams they can make govt. , no where else ...



In democracy anything can happen. Don't you believe in people's power ?


----------



## Star Wars

Hindustani78 said:


> In democracy anything can happen. Don't you believe in people's power ?



Peoples power is with Modi , corrupt is with congress


----------



## jha

Ignored one specific person. Request others to do the same and not let the thread go haywire.


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> These opinion polls are not correct .
> 
> 
> 
> These half talks are waste of time





Hindustani78 said:


> Here its not about like or unlike. here its more about policies and other things related to the nation and the public .



all right lets see what u got.
discuss any policy with me of congress in past 10 years that u think was good.

i am very serious


----------



## Hindustani78

Star Wars said:


> Peoples power is with Modi , corrupt is with congress



Corruption is an issue in all the political parties which is hurting the nation and in scams politicians from all parties are there including BJP.



jha said:


> Ignored one specific person. Request others to do the same and not let the thread go haywire.



Its always like this that truth is hard to digest and sidelining one person doesn't means truth will be not heard.


----------



## Prometheus

did Jaitley break record of Binny for shortest dharna??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> all right lets see what u got.
> discuss any policy with me of congress in past 10 years that u think was good.
> 
> i am very serious



I have always talk about the nation and public interest and to be frank this modi wave is like making majority to question, is there really a wave or just a propaganda ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Those who can't say Modiji Zindabad, start Ignoring them..........already working for ME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

Hindustani78 said:


> Problem was with the Chinese made products which were flooding the Indian markets and most of the Indian made products gone for exports .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you think that i will do BS ?
> 17 million formal sector jobs created by UPA govt offers no employment benefits - Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it was the politicians who ganged up with the multi national companies and did the fraud which has harmed ordinary Indians.



no sonia,rahul,ysr are all involved in these scams.


Prometheus said:


> did Jaitley break record of Binny for shortest dharna??



Dharna jaruri hai.


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> Corruption is an issue in all the political parties which is hurting the nation and in scams politicians from all parties are there including BJP.






Hindustani78 said:


> I have always talk about the nation and public interest and to be frank this modi wave is like making majority to question, is there really a wave or just a propaganda ?



this is ur response to my question??

i don't give a shit about whether there is a wave or not.we will know by 16 th


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

pvsarath said:


> no sonia,rahul,ysr are all involved in these scams..



Are you saying that no scams by BJP or other regional parties ?



he-man said:


> this is ur response to my question??
> 
> i don't give a shit about whether there is a wave or not.we will know by 16 th



Starting give because its about nation and if nation first then think like a true son.


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> did Jaitley break record of Binny for shortest dharna??


Why do you care? Your dramebaz kajri was calling this dharna a drama.. Someone please show him a mirror.. Anyways Delhi elections will happen soon and Delhites will show him the mirror and put this Congi agent in his right place!!


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> Are you saying that no scams by BJP or other regional parties ?
> 
> 
> 
> Starting give because its about nation and if nation first then think like a true son.



dude discuss something if u want and stop being anti bjp



jbond197 said:


> Why do you care? Your dramebaz kajri was calling this dharna a drama.. Someone please show him a mirror.. Anyways Delhi elections will happen soon and Delhites will show him the mirror and put this Congi agent in his right place!!



even i feel that dharna was stupid


----------



## jbond197

By ignoring one broken record, this thread started looking saner again!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464419910550970368

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> dude discuss something if u want and stop being anti bjp



Here its not about Anti BJP or Anti Congress but more about the nation.

Are these scams true or just Propaganda ?
Aam Aadmi Party Lok Sabha 2014: BJP Scandals





> even i feel that dharna was stupid



There are reasons behind dharna's


----------



## jha

Today Modi showed middle finger to Madam and her Sampath. " You did not allow a road show..? I'll just have a drive through"..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> Here its not about Anti BJP or Anti Congress but more about the nation.
> 
> Are these scams true or just Propaganda ?
> Aam Aadmi Party Lok Sabha 2014: BJP Scandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are reasons behind dharna's



u are a paid troll,,,its clear now from ur language


----------



## jbond197

he-man said:


> even i feel that dharna was stupid


Whatever!! But why do AAPtards and Kejri care about it? After holding that stupid Railway Museum dharna to protect racist Somnath Bharti and also threatening the republic day celebrations as part of it, do these idiots really have any moral rights to question anyone??


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> u are a paid troll,,,its clear now from ur language



If we all agree that scams are wrong then why is this that we not condemn them.


----------



## he-man

jbond197 said:


> Whatever!! But why do AAPtards and Kejri care about it? After holding that stupid Railway Museum dharna to protect racist Somnath Bharti and also threatening the republic day celebrations as part of it, do these idiots really have any rights to question anyone??


nope,they don't


----------



## Soumitra

Watch Times Now. He just said "why is times now trying to defend the dynasty?"

Keh ke le li Arnab ki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> If we all agree that scams are wrong then why is this that we not condemn them.



who said we don't??
but scams are not our biggest problem.

Our biggest problem is socialist policies of congress that have wrecked the economy



Soumitra said:


> Watch Times Now. He just said "why is times now trying to defend the dynasty?"
> 
> Keh ke le li Arnab ki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dude arnab is pretty impartial


----------



## Soumitra

Kuch sawaal ek aad baar pooche jaate hain aur kuch sawaal ko 6-6 mahine chalaya jaata hai. Pata chalta hai kiska pressure hai


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> who said we don't??
> but scams are not our biggest problem.
> 
> Our biggest problem is socialist policies of congress that have wrecked the economy



How come scams are not problem ? Each scam worth millions and that money is being kept in hands of some , Cant you see rich are becoming more rich and middle class and lower class people are suffering to get basic needs.


----------



## Soumitra

just watch it. He is taking apart Arnab.

First time I am seeing Arnab so flustered. The contrast with Rahul Gandhi interview is too great.


----------



## Hindustani78

Soumitra said:


> Kuch sawaal ek aad baar pooche jaate hain aur kuch sawaal ko 6-6 mahine chalaya jaata hai. Pata chalta hai kiska pressure hai




But here it should be more about the nation as this money belongs to the nation and its people.


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> How come scams are not problem ? Each scam worth millions and that money is being kept in hands of some , Cant you see rich are becoming more rich and middle class and lower class people are suffering to get basic needs.



that sort of money is peanuts to indian economy.
the problem is NREGA and FOOD BILL where we will loose tens of billions of dollars


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> that sort of money is peanuts to indian economy.
> the problem is NREGA and FOOD BILL where we will loose tens of billions of dollars



So you are saying to accept scams as part of the Indian political system and behave like nothing has happened.


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> So you are saying to accept scams as part of the Indian political system and behave like nothing has happened.


no but they are not a priority.
no govt can stop scams.

the most important thing to do is frame better progressive policies


----------



## SwAggeR

BD Muslims will be kicked out as per SC verdict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> no but they are not a priority.
> no govt can stop scams.
> 
> the most important thing to do is frame better progressive policies



Even i am not saying that corruption can be completely finished but at least there should be some system


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> Even i am not saying that corruption can be completely finished but at least there should be some system


nope,only better implementation of existing system


----------



## Hindustani78

SwAggeR said:


> BD Muslims will be kicked out as per SC verdict.



Illegal BD Muslims and Hindus both should be made to leave but in an official way under agreements.



he-man said:


> nope,only better implementation of existing system



And what is the existing system ?


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Why do you care? Your dramebaz kajri was calling this dharna a drama.. Someone please show him a mirror.. Anyways Delhi elections will happen soon and Delhites will show him the mirror and put this Congi agent in his right place!!




lol............a dharna ended even before one finished watching a movie.

Garmi bahut hai............Jaitley is good to write blog from his AC room........


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> Illegal BD Muslims and Hindus both should be made to leave but in an official way under agreements.
> 
> 
> 
> And what is the existing system ?


vigilance beaureau,police,courts etc


----------



## Prometheus

pvsarath said:


> no sonia,rahul,ysr are all involved in these scams.
> 
> 
> Dharna jaruri hai.




tusi karo toh rass rila , assi kareye tah character dhilla??


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> vigilance beaureau,police,courts etc



Case will run for 2 years and because of no evidence , clean chit .



Prometheus said:


> tusi karo toh rass rila , assi kareye tah character dhilla??



Here it should be not like this and this blame game should end.


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> Case will run for 2 years and because of no evidence , clean chit .


thats why i said we need reforms in these systems.

judiciary,police,cbi all need reforms.............do that and problem is automatically solved


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> tusi karo toh rass rila , assi kareye tah character dhilla??



ha sahi hai DHARNEY ka COPYRIGHT toh sirf AAPkey pass hai, jab sarkar me na ho toh bhi aur sarkar me ho toh bhi


----------



## Prometheus

BJP doing dharna for Param pujneeye Shri Feku modi ji maharaj



arp2041 said:


> ha sahi hai DHARNEY ka COPYRIGHT toh sirf AAPkey pass hai, jab sarkar me na ho toh bhi aur sarkar me ho toh bhi




proffesional hai bhai ...............BJP abhi bachi hai AAP ke samne

first copied CAP ...........now tried coping Dharna .............good learning BJP ....u r learning from the best ....xD


----------



## Kaalapani

Prometheus said:


> BJP doing dharna for Param pujneeye Shri Feku modi ji maharaj




heard 99% youth in punjab are drug addicts are you one?


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> thats why i said we need reforms in these systems.
> 
> judiciary,police,cbi all need reforms.............do that and problem is automatically solved



Reforms or more powers ?


----------



## Prometheus

ok this is hilarious .....


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> Reforms or more powers ?


reforms


----------



## gslv

Hindustani78 said:


> Those who cant hear which doesn't suits their agenda always talk like this .


as @arp2041 has said correctly you are like kejri. man na man mein tera mehman. no need to quote me further. I replied for only for this answer . does me or anyone praising modi suit your agenda. can you palate any praise of RSS or Modi. if no dont quote me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

pvsarath said:


> heard 99% youth in punjab are drug addicts are you one?




yeah ...........I am addicted to "Lassi"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

lol....Arnab getting smoked in interview....


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> proffesional hai bhai ...............BJP abhi bachi hai AAP ke samne
> 
> first copied CAP ...........now tried coping Dharna .............good learning BJP ....u r learning from the best ....xD



ha sahi hai, iss sab mamlo me BJP bachi rhey toh hi sahi.......................HAME 5 SAAL KA GOOD GOVERNANCE CHAHIYE.

49 days ki Dharna Governement aur 100 din ka Topi drama nahi chahiye................ 

P.S. REALLY, what the people of this nation have come to  Instead of raising the issues of corruption, bad governance, inflation etc . we are discussing how parties started MAKING PEOPLE WEAR TOPIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

lol................remember that Dharna ADD on tv by BJP....................kya ho geya Jaitley uncle?


----------



## Hindustani78

gslv said:


> as @arp2041 has said correctly you are like kejri. man na man mein tera mehman. no need to quote me further. I replied for only for this answer . does me or anyone praising modi suit your agenda. can you palate any praise of RSS or Modi. if no dont quote me.



This Modi wavi is making everyone confused which no one can deny it.


----------



## gslv

Hindustani78 said:


> This Modi wavi is making everyone confused which no one can deny it.


dude , make some sense.


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> lol....Arnab getting smoked in interview....



Modi ji is in a league of his own.


----------



## Hindustani78

gslv said:


> dude , make some sense.



So you are denying this that the talks about Modi wave is not confusing people.


----------



## jha

he-man said:


> u are a paid troll,,,its clear now from ur language



@arp2041 , @jbond197 , @Jason bourne I have still not got the cheque for last month.. You communal Yindoos better ask Modi to pay up..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Hindustani78 said:


> So you are denying this that the talks about Modi wave is not confusing people.


I have put you on ignore list. bye bye tata. you are like a broken radio. same $hit again and again.


----------



## he-man

jha said:


> @arp2041 , @jbond197 , @Jason bourne I have still not got the cheque for last month.. You communal Yindoos better ask Modi to pay up..


its not about modi or aap.

there are trolls from every side here and modi trolls are masked nowadays as majority of people are supporting the bjp anyways


----------



## Hindustani78

gslv said:


> I have put you on ignore list. bye bye tata. you are like a broken radio. same $hit again and again.



Does asking valid questions makes anyone broken radio ?



he-man said:


> its not about modi or aap.
> 
> there are trolls from every side here and modi trolls are masked nowadays as majority of people are supporting the bjp anyways



Election results will shows about the public support of the majority and it should be really not about AAP, Congress or BJP etc. But more about good governance.


----------



## jha

Arnab : Cant Talk and terror continue..?

Modi : " Bomb, barrod aur goli ke beech awaz sunai deti hai kya..? ".... 

policy badalne wali hai.. No wonder intelligence guys have started smiling already...



he-man said:


> its not about modi or aap.
> 
> there are trolls from every side here and modi trolls are masked nowadays as majority of people are supporting the bjp anyways



No issues sir...

BTW I dont mask my support for BJP... They have my open support both for Bihar and National elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## he-man

jha said:


> Arnab : Cant Talk and terror continue..?
> 
> Modi : " Bomb, barrod aur goli ke beech awaz sunai deti hai kya..? "....
> 
> policy badalne wali hai.. No wonder intelligence guys have started smiling already...
> 
> 
> 
> No issues sir...
> 
> BTW I dont mask my support for BJP... They have my open support both for Bihar and National elections.



me and my whole family have already voted for bjp................for this time,,,lets see what happens in 2019


----------



## arp2041

#RESPECT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Mast interview tha ...


----------



## arp2041

Modiji apka Interview tha bhut FAAAARRRRR.........abki baar..............AB TOH PURI DUNIYA KO PATA HAI BHAI!!!


----------



## lightoftruth

better interview of modi,liked it.

their were counter questions so were the answers


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> tusi karo toh rass rila , assi kareye tah character dhilla??



arey bhai opposition party doing dharna is fine. Trouble starts with when ruling party itself starts sitting on dharna rather than doing some meaningful work. that to in defending a racist behavior of one of its members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Modi was good in the interview. But I strongly feel that Arnab has comprehension issues. Low IQ perhaps?


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464442662280380416


----------



## paranoiarocks

AAPTARDS will leave internet on 16thmay 10:30AM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

jha said:


> @arp2041 , @jbond197 , @Jason bourne I have still not got the cheque for last month.. You communal Yindoos better ask Modi to pay up..


Aray bhai sabr rakho, hiring jyada ho gyi, streamline honay mein time lagega. Amit shah is looking into it!! Send him an email with your per post/tweet/whatsapp/facebook post rate!!



Prometheus said:


> lol............a dharna ended even before one finished watching a movie.
> 
> Garmi bahut hai............Jaitley is good to write blog from his AC room........


Chinta na kar.. Tere shehar mein Jaitley ne hi development krani hai aur drugs/daru band bhi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

jbond197 said:


> Chinta na kar.. Tere shehar mein Jaitley ne hi development krani hai aur drugs/daru bund bhi..



**Band** - Nashedi aaptard galat meaning na nikal Le


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464465234238132224

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## he-man

bangladeshi infiltrators are definitely fucked,,,just saw the interview

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

paranoiarocks said:


> **Band** - Nashedi aaptard galat meaning na nikal Le


Corrected..  I thought by leaving 'h' out I had enough safegaurds in place.. Par sahi hai ub in nashediyan ka kya bharosa...

Waise meine "but" wala 'u' dala tha naaki "put" wala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> bangladeshi infiltrators are definitely fucked,,,just saw the interview



Someone was saying in one thread that the border with Bangladesh is fenced then from where these infiltrators are coming ?


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> Someone was saying in one thread that the border with Bangladesh is fenced then from where these infiltrators are coming ?



u think fencing can prevent infiltration??
nope

some of these fellows are entering via rivers etc too in small boats and this phenomenon is very real dude.


----------



## Jason bourne

Proud Hindu said:


>




Modi ji showed this in varanasi rally ?


----------



## Proud Hindu

Hindustani78 said:


> Someone was saying in one thread that the border with Bangladesh is fenced then from where these infiltrators are coming ?



aap aaye the tab nahi thi ab lagayi hogi 



Jason bourne said:


> Modi ji showed this in varanasi rally ?



haa


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> u think fencing can prevent infiltration??
> nope
> 
> some of these fellows are entering via rivers etc too in small boats and this phenomenon is very real dude.



Motion sensors are placed , what about that ? and what the forces are doing ?


----------



## arp2041

@Jason bourne there are 4 potential NDA+ allies - TRS, Jaya, Mamata, Patnaik.

Now Modi had two options (both of which would have ultimately ensured that they support NDA Govt.):

1. Either let them sweep there resp. states & then let them DICTATE the terms of engagement to Modi.

2. PROJECT BJP as the most STRONGEST opposition to all these parties & garner enough seats so that, he can make them join NDA on his OWN TERMS.

Thats why he said that even ABUSING them is a way to BRING them to NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Here is the answer from where these illegal bangladeshis come


----------



## Hindustani78

Proud Hindu said:


> aap aaye the tab nahi thi ab lagayi hogi



Hum hindustani hai aur apni sar zameen par hain . Baat yahan par illegal bangladeshis Hindus or Muslims ki horahi hai na kay Hindustaniyon ki. Khatm karro tumare loose talks .


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> Motion sensors are placed , what about that ? and what the forces are doing ?



u cannot place such stuff along whole border,,,its impossible

@ all the indians here

stop branding @Hindustani78 as bangladeshi,,,if u don't like his comments just don't reply


----------



## Hindustani78

Victory said:


> Here is the answer from where these illegal bangladeshis come



What about motion sensors and security forces ?



he-man said:


> u cannot place such stuff along whole border,,,its impossible
> 
> @ all the indians here
> 
> stop branding @Hindustani78 as bangladeshi,,,if u don't like his comments just don't reply



Does BSF and BDR jointly monitor the border as its international border ?


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> What about motion sensors and security forces ?
> 
> 
> 
> Does BSF and BDR jointly monitor the border as its international border ?



its immaterial,,,u just cannot man the whole border,,,there are millions of loopholes


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> its immaterial,,,u just cannot man the whole border,,,there are millions of loopholes



All are here talking about kicking out illegal bangladeshi immigrants but where ? Will Bangladesh take them back ?


----------



## gslv

arp2041 said:


> @Jason bourne there are 4 potential NDA+ allies - TRS, Jaya, Mamata, Patnaik.
> 
> Now Modi had two options (both of which would have ultimately ensured that they support NDA Govt.):
> 
> 1. Either let them sweep there resp. states & then let them DICTATE the terms of engagement to Modi.
> 
> 2. PROJECT BJP as the most STRONGEST opposition to all these parties & garner enough seats so that, he can make them join NDA on his OWN TERMS.
> 
> Thats why he said that even ABUSING them is a way to BRING them to NDA.


Trust me Nabin is too content in Odisha. he wont join modi.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Hindustani78 said:


> All are here talking about kicking out illegal bangladeshi immigrants but where ? Will Bangladesh take them back ?


Good point. 

We do have an ingenuous plan. Hint: What are the enclaves for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> @Jason bourne there are 4 potential NDA+ allies - TRS, Jaya, Mamata, Patnaik.
> 
> Now Modi had two options (both of which would have ultimately ensured that they support NDA Govt.):
> 
> 1. Either let them sweep there resp. states & then let them DICTATE the terms of engagement to Modi.
> 
> 2. PROJECT BJP as the most STRONGEST opposition to all these parties & garner enough seats so that, he can make them join NDA on his OWN TERMS.
> 
> Thats why he said that even ABUSING them is a way to BRING them to NDA.




Agreee ... modi ne kya kiya ki jo bhi pahele nda ke sath the usse uske hi state me main opponant bana diya baki ko bilkul saaf kar diya amitshah ne bhi ek interview me kaha tha hamari ladai BSP se he SP se nahi UP me so UP se sp ko nikal WB me left ko ... or jaylalita vala nahi pata iS dmk with bjp ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Jason bourne said:


> Agreee ... modi ne kya kiya ki jo bhi pahele nda ke sath the usse uske hi state me main opponant bana diya baki ko bilkul saaf kar diya amitshah ne bhi ek interview me kaha tha hamari ladai BSP se he SP se nahi UP me so UP se sp ko nikal WB me left ko ... or jaylalita vala nahi pata iS dmk with bjp ?




Bihar me thodi gadbad ho gai lagti he :0


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> All are here talking about kicking out illegal bangladeshi immigrants but where ? Will Bangladesh take them back ?


we cannot kick them back but only stop newer ones coming through.
even that step will be enough


----------



## SarthakGanguly

he-man said:


> we cannot kick them back but only stop newer ones coming through.
> even that step will be enough


 Lists are already prepared. How do I know? Check back exactly in 4.5 months.


----------



## he-man

sorry to be offtopic

@people here

check tiger shroff stunts on youtube,,,,,damn,,,i mean seriously damn



SarthakGanguly said:


> Lists are already prepared. How do I know? Check back exactly in 4.5 months.


will not be possible,,,,bangladesh won't accept them plus mamata and tarun gogoi will create problems


----------



## Kaalapani

he-man said:


> we cannot kick them back but only stop newer ones coming through.
> even that step will be enough




We can build wall like Iserail and have them deported from mumbai kolkata and every part of India.

Already most of them are arrested and all will be kicked out.

We can have all checkpoints well 100km inside India and kick all them in to bay of bengal.


----------



## gslv

he-man said:


> sorry to be offtopic
> 
> @people here
> 
> check tiger shroff stunts on youtube,,,,,damn,,,i mean seriously damn


Too gay to my liking. lipstick use kartahe. seriously, btw he has a great body.


----------



## Hindustani78

SarthakGanguly said:


> Good point.
> 
> We do have an ingenuous plan. Hint: What are the enclaves for?



Sending them in those enclaves would push the whole burden to provide them even shelter and food. Indian companies are making inroads in Bangladeshi oil and gas reserves and other sectors and any such thing would backfire on Indian investment in Bangladesh.


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Bihar me thodi gadbad ho gai lagti he :0



Thodi nahin.. Theek thaak gadbad hui hai Bihar mein...


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> we cannot kick them back but only stop newer ones coming through.
> even that step will be enough



Already the media has hyped this issue so much i fear it will become an international issue


----------



## he-man

gslv said:


> Too gay to my linking. lipstick use kartahe. seriously, btw he has a great body.


i am talking about his stunts man,,,,shit.
who cares about his face??


----------



## NKVD

Jason bourne said:


> Bihar me thodi gadbad ho gai lagti he :0


I dont think So Bjp will Achieve Its Its Minimum Target of 22-24 Seats IN Bihar.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

he-man said:


> sorry to be offtopic
> 
> @people here
> 
> check tiger shroff stunts on youtube,,,,,damn,,,i mean seriously damn
> 
> 
> will not be possible,,,,bangladesh won't accept them plus mamata and tarun gogoi will create problems


Please have some patience.


----------



## he-man

Hindustani78 said:


> Already the media has hyped this issue so much i fear it will become an international issue


nope,,,even if it becomes we have to do it,otherwise assam will be like kashmir in 20 years


----------



## Hindustani78

pvsarath said:


> We can build wall like Iserail and have them deported from mumbai kolkata and every part of India.
> 
> Already most of them are arrested and all will be kicked out.
> 
> We can have all checkpoints well 100km inside India and kick all them in to bay of bengal.




Those are economic immigrants and making proper investment in border areas instead of making walls like Israel would be a better solution. and that investment can get back good returns.


----------



## he-man

SarthakGanguly said:


> Please have some patience.



and me??


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Hindustani78 said:


> Sending them in those enclaves would push the whole burden to provide them even shelter and food. Indian companies are making inroads in Bangladeshi oil and gas reserves and other sectors and any such thing would backfire on Indian investment in Bangladesh.


The pros outweigh the cons. India can no longer be blackmailed on this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

he-man said:


> nope,,,even if it becomes we have to do it,otherwise assam will be like kashmir in 20 years




This issue should be handle with patience .


----------



## SarthakGanguly

he-man said:


> and me??


Well, you need to emulate the baniya  It will come naturally


----------



## arp2041

gslv said:


> Trust me Nabin is too content in Odisha. he wont join modi.



Trust me, come 16th may, Naveen is joining NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

SarthakGanguly said:


> The pros outweigh the cons. India can no longer be blackmailed on this issue.



Here it would be more about India's international image in solving crisis.


----------



## he-man

SarthakGanguly said:


> Well, you need to emulate the baniya  It will come naturally



but i am a sardar,,,the opposite of baniya...........damn i regret it but cannot change now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Hindustani78 said:


> Here it would be more about India's international image in solving crisis.


Again blackmailing   

India's image is this - A nation of freeloaders - anyone comes, anyone goes. It will be changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

he-man said:


> but i am a sardar,,,the opposite of baniya...........damn i regret it but cannot change now


It will forever be my dream to be a baniya far worse than that shown in premchand's godan and motherindia movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

gslv said:


> *Too gay* to my linking. lipstick use kartahe. seriously, btw *he has a great body*.



Hmmm.. Interesting....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

SarthakGanguly said:


> Again blackmailing
> 
> India's image is this - A nation of freeloaders - anyone comes, anyone goes. It will be changed.




Its not blackmailing but seeing the issue from all the sides.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Hindustani78 said:


> Its not blackmailing but seeing the issue from all the sides.


It's all relative. If Modi comes to power, illegals will lose their cover. Either they will have to leave or they will be 'removed'.
If Congress comes to power, they will be accommodated. Simple.


----------



## Hindustani78

SarthakGanguly said:


> It's all relative. If Modi comes to power, illegals will lose their cover. Either they will have to leave or they will be 'removed'.
> If Congress comes to power, they will be accommodated. Simple.



Time will show


----------



## gslv

jha said:


> Hmmm.. Interesting....


kya yaar i said he had body of a gymnast, face of a gay. whats wrong wid dat. btw kirti shanon is beautiful.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

gslv said:


> kya yaar i said he had body of a gymnast, face ofa gay. whats wrong wid dat.


Pretty close observation 
@Dillinger


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Aray bhai sabr rakho, hiring jyada ho gyi, streamline honay mein time lagega. Amit shah is looking into it!! Send him an email with your per post/tweet/whatsapp/facebook post rate!!
> 
> 
> Chinta na kar.. Tere shehar mein Jaitley ne hi development krani hai aur drugs/daru band bhi..





Hindustani78 said:


> This Modi wavi is making everyone confused which no one can deny it.




lol..............election campaign of jaitley was run by two people.................one is BJP minister joshi.............who is apprently going to jail as non-bailable warrant is issued against him...............another one was Minister Majithia ......drug smuggler...........who is currently serving religious punishment .

u expecting jaitley to take action against him?????

is that a Bhakt logic?


----------



## jha

gslv said:


> kya yaar i said *he had body of a gymnast, face of a gay*. whats wrong wid dat. btw kirti shanon is beautiful.



Hahahaha... Koi baat nahin... Koi gunah nahin hai Hero ko closely observe karna..


----------



## Prometheus




----------



## gslv

jha said:


> Hahahaha... Koi baat nahin... Koi gunah nahin hai Hero ko closely observe karna..


mene heroine ko jyada observe kiya he.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guys... missed Modi's interview with Arnab. Will try & watch it on YT later today. Btw how was the public response compared to that of pappu? @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @jbond197 @Star Wars @Roybot any comments?


----------



## jha

gslv said:


> mene heroine ko jyada observe kiya he.



Theek hai .. Maan gaye ki tumne heroine ko hero se thora jyada observe kiya... 

@SarthakGanguly Ladka defensive ho raha hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

arp2041 said:


> Trust me, come 16th may, Naveen is joining NDA.


why i said nabin will not join NDA bcoz there is a lot of support for nabin at-least in all parts odisha except western parts. if he joins NDA he had to ally them too in the state govt which is simultaneously getting elected. he will lose a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Guys... missed Modi's interview with Arnab. Will try & watch it on YT later today. Btw how was the public response compared to that of pappu? @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @jbond197 @Star Wars @Roybot any comments?



Just one tweet to ANSWER you..............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464469601615491072

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

gslv said:


> why i said nabin will not join NDA bcoz there is a lot of support for nabin at-least in all parts odisha except western parts. if he joins NDA he had to ally them too in the state govt which is simultaneously getting elected. he will lose a lot.



Last we heard, he is having some tough time in winning assembly seats unlike last election due to the opposition of Mahapatra. Naveen Patnaik is an insecure politician who wants absolute control in terms of numbers. He wont be very comfortable if his party gets below 95. Most of the exit polls are placing his tally between 75-85. This may pursue him to get support of ~20 MLAs of BJP.

BJP has also done some spirited campaigning and is hopeful of getting at least 4-5 MPs. I have talked to some BJP leaders and they were saying that loss for NDA in Bihar will be compensated from Odisha.


----------



## arp2041

FINALLY............................ 

PM farewell address to the nation on May 17 - News Oneindia

Bhai kisiko sunana hai kya??


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> FINALLY............................
> 
> PM farewell address to the nation on May 17 - News Oneindia
> 
> Bhai kisiko sunana hai kya??



Jaate jaate yeh fir kuch aisa waisa bol ke jaiyega.. Dekhenge kya bolta hai..


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Just one tweet to ANSWER you..............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464469601615491072


lol.. nice one. me going to go through that hashtag to see some responses!


----------



## arp2041

INSHA ALLAH......................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464460656918675457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

jha said:


> Last we heard, he is having some tough time in winning assembly seats unlike last election due to the opposition of Mahapatra. Naveen Patnaik is an insecure politician who wants absolute control in terms of numbers. He wont be very comfortable if his party gets below 95. Most of the exit polls are placing his tally between 75-85. This may pursue him to get support of ~20 MLAs of BJP.
> 
> BJP has also done some spirited campaigning and is hopeful of getting at least 4-5 MPs. I have talked to some BJP leaders and they were saying that loss for NDA in Bihar will be compensated from Odisha.


But dude after the management of phailin cyclone there is a strong support for nabin atleast. all of the ppl i know voted him for MLA elections. MP elections there is support for BJP.everyone i have talked in odisha support NAMO for pm. BJP will definitely get 4-5 may be up to 8 MP sits. but him supporting NDA is a long shot.


----------



## jha

gslv said:


> But dude after the management of phailin cyclone there is a strong support for nabin atleast. all of the ppl i know voted him for MLA elections. MP elections there is support for BJP.everyone i have talked in odisha support NAMO for pm. BJP will definitely get 4-5 may be up to 8 MP sits. but him supporting NDA is a long shot.



If people voted differently for the two elections then the situation becomes tricky. May be they will just abstain on voting days. That I think can be arranged. And imo Modi suggested same in today's interview. Soft and understanding opposition is as good as ally. 

I do see BJP becoming principal opposition in Odisha in 5-10 years. The popular schemes of Naveen is loosing its sheen and Congress is nowhere to cash in. Will be interesting to witness saffron rising in Bengal and Odisha.

Lats see when is FIR launched... Or, Sampath will save Rahul again..?

Rahul clearly entered EVM area, says EC - The Times of India


----------



## jaunty

Full interview

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464545436230242304
Cong candidate protest in UP during Rajiv Shukla, Amisha Patel road show 11297124

Cong candidate protesting against Amisha and Shukla themselves , who had came for campaigning in favour of that candidate only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

SPG for Jashodaben if Modi becomes PM? - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## manlion

Hindustani78 said:


> What about motion sensors and security forces ?



land mines will solve the issue


----------



## paranoiarocks

@jha @SwAggeR @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @jbond197 @Android @Jason bourne @jaunty


Akar patel says csds post poll saying BJP winning (*11:40*) http://youtu.be/JQhC9IpncN8


----------



## SwAggeR

paranoiarocks said:


> Akar patel says csds post poll saying BJP winning (*11:40*) http://youtu.be/JQhC9IpncN8



Is it about Varanasi or BJP as whole is not very clear considering exit poll result of only 7phases of can't take NDA to majority.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464594559557988352
Contradiction


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464594371174998018


----------



## SrNair

jaunty said:


> Full interview



Narendra Modi completely owned this interview.Looks his aim ,how clear it is.


----------



## SwAggeR

@Roybot @kaykay , what's wrong with Bhumihars in Varanasi ?? I expected 90+ % for Modi from them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464592020552835072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464590790006956033
Contradiction with CICERO. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464589458407694337

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464584505341542400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464597349483184129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464597828892102658


----------



## SwAggeR

@Bang Galore , you might find it interesting.

Narendra Modi denied permission to hold Varanasi rally: Was EC justified in standing by DM? - The Economic Times on Mobile

*MODI Vs ALL*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464601917503844352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> FINALLY............................
> 
> PM farewell address to the nation on May 17 - News Oneindia
> 
> Bhai kisiko sunana hai kya??



Wondering what he would say 

thank you madam


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> @Roybot @kaykay , what's wrong with Bhumihars in Varanasi ?? I expected 90+ % for Modi from them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464592020552835072


Congress candidate is a Bhumihar himself, so he is expected to get the Bhumihar votes from his assembly area. But that would be no more than 20-25% of total Bhumihar votes in Varanasi at best. Rest will be going to the BJP for sure.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> Guys... missed Modi's interview with Arnab. Will try & watch it on YT later today. Btw how was the public response compared to that of pappu? @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @jbond197 @Star Wars @Roybot any comments?



It was Modi show all the way.


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> Congress candidate is a Bhumihar himself, so he is expected to get the Bhumihar votes from his assembly area. But that would be no more than 20-25% of total Bhumihar votes at best. Rest will be going to the BJP.


Are Bhumihars of Varanasi so gullible ?? Can't they see larger picture ?? Infact yesterday widow Alka rai was present on dias with Modi.

Meanwhile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464607794436796416


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> Are Bhumihars of Varanasi so gullible ?? Can't they see larger picture ?? Infanct yesterday widow Alka rai was present on dias with Modi.
> 
> Meanwhile
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464607794436796416



Its not gullibility and they can see the larger picture. But Ajai Rai has his own support base, in his assembly area specially. But as I said, 75-80% of Bhumihar votes will still be going to the BJP, rest assured.


----------



## SwAggeR

@jha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464610299677798402

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464610345483776001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464610392422236160


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> @Jason bourne there are 4 potential NDA+ allies - TRS, Jaya, Mamata, Patnaik.
> 
> Now Modi had two options (both of which would have ultimately ensured that they support NDA Govt.):
> 
> 1. Either let them sweep there resp. states & then let them DICTATE the terms of engagement to Modi.
> 
> 2. PROJECT BJP as the most STRONGEST opposition to all these parties & garner enough seats so that, he can make them join NDA on his OWN TERMS.
> 
> Thats why he said that even ABUSING them is a way to BRING them to NDA.



Plzzzzzzzzzzzzz wait till may 16. 

Politicians you've mentioned are assho**** I would hate them in Modi's cabinet 



arp2041 said:


> #RESPECT




This is exactly what has happenned last night


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464612736274821122


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> @Roybot @kaykay , what's wrong with Bhumihars in Varanasi ?? I expected 90+ % for Modi from them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464592020552835072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464590790006956033
> Contradiction with CICERO.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464589458407694337


Ajay Rai is a Bhumihar himself dude so expect some emotional and close to him Bhumihars to vote for him. But yeah majorty Bhumihars have deserted Ajay Rai this time because of 3 reasons mainly....
1. Modi is seen as a strong leader among all castes as usual.
2. Bhumihars will never take Mukhtar ansari's side and silent message is going on there that Mukhtar is helping Ajay rai so...
3. Bhumihars are old BJP loyalists in whole UP and Bihar.


----------



## Proud Hindu

Modi ahead of rivals in Varanasi, will bag 56% votes, reveals India Today Group-Cicero poll : Highlights, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Yeh haal raha to Modi jee to >4Lakh se jeetenge Kashi mein... Koi fight hai hi nahi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464636007850455040

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464636007850455040



Ab Didi ki asliyat saamne aayegi... Excellent decision by Supreme Court...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Proud Hindu

Modi brings temple town to a halt - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

He promised his election managers he will return to Varanasi on May 11 when he is likely to perform Ganga Aarti. Modi indicated he will remain in Varanasi on the polling day on May 12.


----------



## paranoiarocks

SwAggeR said:


> Is it about Varanasi or BJP as whole is not very clear considering exit poll result of only 7phases of can't take NDA to majority.


CSDS doesnt do seat by seat prediction so yes its all india .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

jha said:


> Ab Didi ki asliyat saamne aayegi... Excellent decision by Supreme Court...




ab to didi ko bhi bahar se samarthan dena padega


----------



## jbond197

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464636007850455040



Aa gayi Mamta ki gardan haat mein!!


----------



## SwAggeR

Proud Hindu said:


> ab to didi ko bhi bahar se samarthan dena padega



Shayad Didi ke support ki jarurat hi na pare.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464642646825517057

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

SwAggeR said:


> Shayad Didi ke support ki jarurat hi na pare.


uski support leni bhi nahi.. usko to ab btaya jayega ki shaitaan kon aur gadha kon!!


----------



## jha

Proud Hindu said:


> ab to didi ko bhi bahar se samarthan dena padega



I hope iski zaroorat na pare. Both Mamta and Jaya are too damn stubborn. They will only create problems if govt. is run with their support


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Proud Hindu said:


> ab to didi ko bhi bahar se samarthan dena padega


No need. But this will force her not to stand against govt's policies.


----------



## jha

Hahahaha...


RSS agent Kejriwal denting Congress votebank: Nagma - The Times of India


----------



## Bang Galore

SwAggeR said:


> @Bang Galore , you might find it interesting.
> 
> Narendra Modi denied permission to hold Varanasi rally: Was EC justified in standing by DM? - The Economic Times on Mobile



I have been reading & hearing about this. Don't know whether it is deliberate_(the officer concerned has a good reputation locally)_ but I believe that it was a completely wrong decision. There can be very few grounds for a candidate, regardless of who he is, to be denied permission to campaign in his own constituency. I find the argument now put out that the area where the rally was to be held being communally sensitive etc, to be utterly silly. A candidate has a right to campaign in any part of his constituency & if there are peole assumed not to like him/her, that would be all the more reason to campaign there to change the mood. This actin by the DM(RO) would be acceptable in a different situation, never when candidates are in the middle of an election campaign.

What happened with the_ "road show" _in any case made the adminstration's work tougher. A rally in a localised area would have been far simpler to handle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464644994192924672



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464651030383558656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464651730157064192
ak49 itna dar gaya hai ki baaar baar usko bolna pad raha hai , modi ji haarne wale hai


----------



## Bang Galore

SarthakGanguly said:


> Good point.
> 
> We do have an ingenuous plan. Hint: What are the enclaves for?



Then you don't understand the situation very well. The enclaves that are within Indian territory are BD property till changed. Indian encaves within BD can only be accessed through BD territory. Where will you push infiltrators? Secondly, the enclaves are fairly small pieces of land, how will large scale accomodation happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Proud Hindu said:


> Modi ahead of rivals in Varanasi, will bag 56% votes, reveals India Today Group-Cicero poll : Highlights, News - India Today



According to this all of Modis opponents are going to lose their deposit.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Bang Galore said:


> Then you don't understand the situation very well. The enclaves that are within Indian territory are BD property till changed. Indian encaves within BD can only be accessed through BD territory. Where will you push infiltrators? Secondly, the enclaves are fairly small pieces of land, how will large scale accomodation happen?


I guess it will used as a bargaining chip, settlement of the enclave issue+teesta water in exchange for taking back their citizens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

"mamta calls Modi danga babu, says he'll sell Pm chair"

This bitc* is now desperate, and I'm sure she might have got a report that Modi is gaining seats in bengal.



kbd-raaf said:


> According to this all of Modis opponents are going to lose their deposit.



Dont care about others, but kejriwal should lose his deposit!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

CorporateAffairs said:


> "mamta calls Modi danga babu, says he'll sell Pm chair"
> 
> This bitc* is now desperate, and I'm sure she might have got a report that Modi is gaining seats in bengal.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont care about others, but kejriwal should lose his deposit!




sp , bsp ko kejri se jyada vote milenge .


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> RSS agent Kejriwal denting


----------



## ashok321

So where is the damned wave? | Kindle Magazine


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464598579433447424

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> "mamta calls Modi danga babu, says he'll sell Pm chair"
> 
> This bitc* is now desperate, and I'm sure she might have got a report that Modi is gaining seats in bengal.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont care about others, but kejriwal should lose his deposit!


Just heard that SC asked CBI to investigate Sharda chit fund scam. Didi zara sambalke. Kahin lene ka dene na pad jaye!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

MODI TSUNAMI HITTING US!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464629972276346880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

ashok321 said:


> So where is the damned wave? | Kindle Magazine
> 
> View attachment 27886



so cute ! UP, Bihar, Gujrat, MP, Raj, Maharstra, AP, will be swept by BJP and NDA!


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464659714349879296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

varanasi main outsider ko varanasi chod kar jana padega kya ?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464667022626783232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ExtraOdinary said:


> I guess it will used as a bargaining chip, settlement of the enclave issue+teesta water in exchange for taking back their citizens



Modi is not going to sign any water sharing agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464665551193653248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464665304430157824


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464667106923921408


----------



## paranoiarocks

Some Exitpoll(most probably csds) got leaked ,Markets gone up 500+ .


That exitpoll saying bjp on verge to 240-250 on its own .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464673452868108288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464673353437945856


paranoiarocks said:


> Some Exitpoll(most probably csds) got leaked ,Markets gone up 500+ .
> 
> 
> That exitpoll saying bjp on verge to 240-250 on its own .



How did you know about figures of 240-250.


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464673029507665920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

ExtraOdinary said:


> I guess it will used as a bargaining chip, settlement of the enclave issue+teesta water in exchange for taking back their citizens



Poor bargaining chip. BD has Indian enclaves there too and any exchange is mutually beneficial. Teesta water is overplayed. BD simply won't accept these people as their citizens & we will look like chumps trying to connect it with water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

Bang Galore said:


> Poor bargaining chip. BD has Indian enclaves there too and any exchange is mutually beneficial. Teesta water is overplayed. BD simply won't accept these people as their citizens & we will look like chumps trying to connect it with water.



Bangalore can you tell us how much india gains in Rupees if Market goes up by 1000 points?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464668796276703232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Bang Galore said:


> Poor bargaining chip. BD has Indian enclaves there too and any exchange is mutually beneficial. Teesta water is overplayed. BD simply won't accept these people as their citizens & we will look like chumps trying to connect it with water.


I agree completely. These are all seperate issues and should be dealt seperately. Regarding illigal immigration, no one I repeat 'No One' can send all illigals back especially those who are living from decades but what one can do at best is that form a new machenism to check new migrants and strictly implement it to stop it any further.


----------



## Dillinger

Bang Galore said:


> Poor bargaining chip. BD has Indian enclaves there too and any exchange is mutually beneficial. Teesta water is overplayed. BD simply won't accept these people as their citizens & we will look like chumps trying to connect it with water.



Ah the good old days when labor camps were kosher, oh wait I believe China still has them. 

On a serious note, indeed, BD on its own cognizance and under its own initiative will never accept "them" back, unless we can turn the screw on them..TIGHT! They might not barter for just Teesta but they will for all the rivers that flow through India. Of course that would be a drastic step with its ow possible backlash and thus there are remote chances of such steps being taken. At the end of the day its up to the policy makers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464673452868108288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464673353437945856
> 
> 
> How did you know about figures of 240-250.



They told on TV ....... ( Though tweets are saying leaked poll is from indiatoday )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Narendra Modi vs Arvind Kejriwal: Two contrasting campaign styles battle it out in Varanasi - The Times of India


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

lols @jha @Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464677755469058048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

kaykay said:


> lols @jha @Roybot
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464677755469058048




Lmfao, obvious bias is obvious. But coming from the Krantikari channel, am not really surprised


----------



## Soumitra

Times Now to run the govt


----------



## Jason bourne

AIADMK Sources sayin Modi nvr categorically said that he wud go wid AIADMK, BSP nd Mamta Post Pol, only said evryons cooperation solicited....


----------



## CorporateAffairs

kaykay said:


> lols @jha @Roybot
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464677755469058048


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> Lmfao, obvious bias is obvious. But coming from the Krantikari channel, am not really surprised



PHOTOSHOPPED.


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> Lmfao, obvious bias is obvious. But coming from the Krantikari channel, am not really surprised



That is photoshoped. Original Krantikari report has been posted few pages back.



kaykay said:


> I agree completely. These are all seperate issues and should be dealt seperately. Regarding illigal immigration, no one I repeat 'No One' can send all illigals back especially those who are living from decades but what one can do at best is that form a new machenism to check new migrants and strictly implement it to stop it any further.



First identify them and restrict their movement to their new enclave which will come up near BD border.

Make their life worse than they were in BD by stripping them of voting rights, cutting power supply, no government jobs , not allowed to marry to Indian citizens, sterilize them, monitor their movement, infringe on their privacy , kill few thousands at a go , rape them. Yes no hold barred. It's inhumane but it's about preventing attack on our existing demographics which will only create problems. They will go back themselves the way they sneaked in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464685165424291840


----------



## Mujraparty

Varanasi: AAP will register record win, Modi will lose, says Kejriwal - IBNLive


----------



## SwAggeR

Rahul asks a common man to work for BJP if he wants good roads.






Rahul Baba being trolled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

eowyn said:


> Varanasi: AAP will register record win, Modi will lose, says Kejriwal - IBNLive




One should learn from Kejri to become a miserable person out of a very respectable and trusted politician and individual human being. Fall of Kejri is as phenomenal as his rise. He is competing with Pappu to make fun of himself.


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

*Ex-top cop alleges Chandy shielded Youth Cong leader*

A former superintendent of police, who had probed the conspiracy behind the *killing of eight Hindus in Kerala in 2003*, alleged that Chief Minister Oommen Chandy prevented him from looking into a Youth Congress leader’s alleged links with a suspected Pakistani terrorist.

C M Pradeep Kumar made the allegation recently at an event organised to commemorate the carnage at Marad in Kozhikode. Chandy said Sunday that the revelation of the former officer was serious, but asserted his office had not intervened in the probe.

“My office had not tried to protect anyone in this issue. Let the officer himself bring the evidence for his charges against my office,’’ said Chandy. *The Youth Congress leader in question is Adam Mulsi, one of the general secretaries of the outfit.* He has termed the allegations baseless.

Eight Hindu fishermen were killed by a mob on 2 May 2003 at the Marad beach of Kozhikode. A K Antony was the Kerala Chief Minister at the time of the incident and Congress wanted to hand over the probe to the CBI, but its ally Indian Union Muslim League opposed the move.

Kumar was assigned to look into the conspiracy behind the massacre in 2011 by the former LDF government, but when the UDF government assumed office, the probe lost steam. Later, Kumar was removed as the head of the special investigation team.

*He said the investigation into the funding for the incident led the police to suspected Pakistani terrorist Muhamed Fahad, who was arrested in Mysore in 2006. Before the Marad riot, Fahad had visited Kozhikode and investigation into his local contacts showed that he was in touch with Mulsi.*

*When questioned, Mulsi said his mobile phone was lost in the beach and someone who had got that phone might have called Fahad, said Kumar, quoting the Youth Congress leader’s statement.*

The former police officer said Chandy, through a senior officer, asked him not to probe into Mulsi’s alleged links with Fahad. Besides, the senior officer wanted to cover up the interrogation of the Youth Congress leader.

He said he was allegedly shunted out three days after he reported to the higher-ups that a CBI probe was required to unravel the international conspiracy behind the incident. *He said the Marad carnage was not just a communal attack, but an operation planned by terrorists and the perpetrators wanted to trigger a major communal blaze in North Kerala, the former official added*.

Ex-top cop alleges Chandy shielded Youth Cong leader | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

eowyn said:


> Varanasi: AAP will register record win, Modi will lose, says Kejriwal - IBNLive


lol.. this guy is a proper item girl!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>) RT <a href="India Today (IndiaToday) on Twitter">@IndiaToday</a> NDA will get more than 300 seats and <a href="Narendra Modi (narendramodi) on Twitter">@NarendraModi</a> will be the next PM: <a href="Amit Shah (AmitShahOffice) on Twitter">@AmitShahOffice</a>.</p>&mdash; PragmaticIndian (@Realist_Indian) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464708496752402432">May 9, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Good spoof on politicians


----------



## kaykay

Video in which Rahul says that 'go work for BJP' after being asked about bad road condition. @jha @Roybot @JanjaWeed @he-man @Android @Nair saab @Sidak

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP's internal survey giving 55-58 seats to BJP in UP.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464715901309161472
ye lo.. naya natak! what else now.. are they going to withhold the results on the 16th?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## he-man

kaykay said:


> Video in which Rahul says that 'go work for BJP' after being asked about bad road condition. @jha @Roybot @JanjaWeed @he-man @Android @Nair saab @Sidak



stupid guy really.
and i hate stupidity


----------



## Jason bourne

SwAggeR said:


> Rahul asks a common man to work for BJP if he wants good roads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul Baba being trolled.




Rahul : bhaiya aap jao bjp me kaam karo

Admi : ok sir thank u ... Har har modi ....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Saradha scam: CBI probe should uncover political nexus, says Left | The Indian Express

Why Didi opposed a CBI investigation on this? 



SwAggeR said:


> Rahul asks a common man to work for BJP if he wants good roads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul Baba being trolled.


Just amazed as to why main stream media not picking up on this story? This could have been a sensational piece of news item!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464719924347154432


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464723366503395328

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

On trip to Gujarat, chatter is who made it so bright | The Indian Express | Page 2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bang Galore said:


> Then you don't understand the situation very well. The enclaves that are within Indian territory are BD property till changed. Indian encaves within BD can only be accessed through BD territory. Where will you push infiltrators? Secondly, the enclaves are fairly small pieces of land, how will large scale accomodation happen?


To tell you the truth, I willing to lose 100sq km along with the illegal population. Of course, plans are not finalized yet. Though the enclaves are within BD and movement is difficult, it is possible and the presence of gray areas makes it easier. The rest - I can't say now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

I just saw the visuals,NewsX catches rigging as per presiding officer own admission in TMC's WB. Cops trying to intimidate the journalist covering rigging.

@Roybot @jha @JanjaWeed http://www.newsx.com/national/top-s...goons-and-it-is-the-first-real-evidence-of-el

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

kaykay said:


> Video in which Rahul says that 'go work for BJP' after being asked about bad road condition. @jha @Roybot @JanjaWeed @he-man @Android @Nair saab @Sidak



What fcking arrogance of this b1tch!!! Its his own constituency, and when his voters exercise their right to question him he gave such a b1tchy response. He really thinks he's the shehzada of India and we are his subjects? I'd love to slap some sense into that bastard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SouryaKharb

Kujliwal said "Modi Ji 4 ghante ke liye helicopter me aate hai or fir chale jate hai" in roadshow today. Somebody please ask him he was in Delhi for 3 years and run away in 49 days WTF!! was that ??


----------



## Vyom

he-man said:


> stupid guy really.
> and i hate stupidity



Hey, he-man !! long time mate...

Looks like its almost certain that Modi will take charge on 16th 



SouryaKharb said:


> Kujliwal said "Modi Ji 4 ghante ke liye helicopter me aate hai or fir chale jate hai" in roadshow today. Somebody please ask him he was in Delhi for 3 years and run away in 49 days WTF!! was that ??



He should be asked if he is going to pay his rent at Delhi house and for the Delhi re-elections ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Vyom said:


> Hey, he-man !! long time mate...
> 
> Looks like its almost certain that Modi will take charge on 16th



yup,,,its 100 pc certain now yaar.
and too be frank modi indeed knows business,certainly the best interview any leader of india has given.

and i love the way he stands up for india,,,lets hope he translates this resolve to action

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## he-man

is any guy here working as a bjp worker??


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> I just saw the visuals,NewsX catches rigging as per presiding officer own admission in TMC's WB. Cops trying to intimidate the journalist covering rigging.
> 
> @Roybot @jha @JanjaWeed http://www.newsx.com/national/top-s...goons-and-it-is-the-first-real-evidence-of-el


Looks like Didi is carrying on from where left left off! WB needs an alternate from left & center lefts! BJP is the only viable option!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vyom

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 27910



I am much against violence, but I hate two headed snakes like this a$$hole hight here.

Mann karta hai Chappal se mar mar ke iska pichwada laaal kar doon.. Makkar sala...



he-man said:


> is any guy here working as a bjp worker??



I know the guys at Pune BJP office. Why any thing specific you wanna know.??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Vyom said:


> I am much against violence, but I hate two headed snakes like this a$$hole hight here.
> 
> Mann karta hai Chappal se mar mar ke iska pichwada laaal kar doon.. Makkar sala...
> 
> 
> 
> I know the guys at Pune BJP office. Why any thing specific you wanna know.??


i thought why not communicate some things that need to be done??
if possible to modi.

some things that are grossly wrong


----------



## Vyom

Arvind Kejriwal’s family, BJP leaders Amit Shah and Arun Jaitley and others involved in campaign but not having voting rights in the city will have to leave the constituency after canvassing ends on Saturday evening in accordance with rules, officials made it clear on Friday.

Kejriwal family, BJP leaders will have to leave Varanasi - The Hindu

Interesting.... 



he-man said:


> i thought why not communicate some things that need to be done??
> if possible to modi.
> 
> some things that are grossly wrong



As in?


----------



## Jason bourne

he-man said:


> is any guy here working as a bjp worker??



Why what u want to tell ?


----------



## he-man

Jason bourne said:


> Why what u want to tell ?



i just wanted the new government to focus on educational reforms,,,,very specific ones.
and coming from someone who is in the loop things are pretty bad


----------



## SouryaKharb



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

he-man said:


> i just wanted the new government to focus on educational reforms,,,,very specific ones.
> and coming from someone who is in the loop things are pretty bad


----------



## he-man

Jason bourne said:


>



just get me some address or mail for suggestions

i mean there is one in a million chance that my correspondence will reach someone important but i will try


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464742895707103232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464743614514339841

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SouryaKharb

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464742895707103232
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464743614514339841


PAPPU bahut Pareshan hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464743983759900675
Abhadra bhasa ka bhi prayog. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464743857431642112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

SouryaKharb said:


> PAPPU bahut Pareshan hai



pappu akela nahi uske saath PALTU bhi pareshan hai 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464744216099160064

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464743673591111680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464742158868942848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464716315421188096


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464719924347154432



This Suheil Seth is also a unique creature. He is always supporting the winning side. A foreign educated Ramvilas Paswan..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chola warrior

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464598579433447424



LOL biggest nutcase in BJP.
Better BJP not to allow this guy to open his mouth.


----------



## Rahul9090

BJP won’t form govt, expect polls in a year: Arvind Kejriwal, AAP leader - The Economic Times

Mayawati rules out support to BJP-led NDA government post Lok Sabha elections - Hindustan Times


----------



## kaykay

Thats my native LS constituency 'Deoria'.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464742936362504193

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464752587154014208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464755622248845312


----------



## Vyom

Chola warrior said:


> LOL biggest nutcase in BJP.
> Better BJP not to allow this guy to open his mouth.



Harvard+Dogvijay+BJP = Subramanian Swamy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

district administration ordered outsider workders to evacuate kashi 11299748


BJP ke pass local worker hai na ?


----------



## arp2041

Proud Hindu said:


> district administration ordered outsider workders to evacuate kashi 11299748
> 
> 
> BJP ke pass local worker hai na ?




Purey AAP key workers chaley jayenge..........kejru akela pad jayega

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Vyom said:


> Harvard+Dogvijay+Congress = Subramanian Swamy



In a good way , he won another supreme court battle to allow high post officers to be investigated without permission from centre

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464760009398976512

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

*AAP Idukki Candidate Filed Case Against AAP Leaders On Sexual Harassment*

*AAP Idukki Candidate Filed Case Against AAP Leaders On Sexual Harassment, Watch AAP Idukki Candidate Filed Case Against AAP Leaders On Sexual Harassment On News Kerala.com, Recent Videos From reporterlivechannel, Latest MalayalamNews Videos, AAP Idukki Candidate Filed Case Against AAP Leaders On Sexual Harassment from reporterlivechannel*

http://malayalam.oneindia.in/news/kerala/aap-candidate-of-idukki-filed-complaint-for-molestation-121045.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

arp2041 said:


> Purey AAP key workers chaley jayenge..........kejru akela pad jayega



tourist honge to ? , aap wale bolenge ki hum tourist hai to ?


----------



## Soumitra

Proud Hindu said:


> tourist honge to ? , aap wale bolenge ki hum tourist hai to ?


A tourist cannot do booth management and take part in electoral activities. On voting day you need actual ground force which BJP will have but AAP will not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Proud Hindu said:


> district administration ordered outsider workders to evacuate kashi 11299748
> 
> 
> BJP ke pass local worker hai na ?




Banaras ki aadhi population bjp k workers he


----------



## paranoiarocks

*SAMAJWADI PARTY. BOOTH CAPTURING*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464757683032043520


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464756597550354432
badal ji ne bheje hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

paranoiarocks said:


> *SAMAJWADI PARTY. BOOTH CAPTURING*


Ha Ha. SP ke illiterate leaders say there is no Modi wave in UP. Obviously, booth capturing is the best way to prove it.

God bless UP junta and congrats to them for having such a party ruling them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaalapani

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464756597550354432
> badal ji ne bheje hai



We can trust sardars blindly on security issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

YSR fast-tracked Sampath's EC entry Mail Today, Mail Today, May 09 , 2014 : readwhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> YSR fast-tracked Sampath's EC entry Mail Today, Mail Today, May 09 , 2014 : readwhere



Even sampath cannot do anything to stop BJP from getting to power, they have tried everything and failed quiet miserably


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> Even sampath *cannot do anything to stop BJP from getting to power*, they have tried everything and failed quiet miserably



I agree with that but he can create lot of huddles in bjp's path

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464774642851258368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464778315157733376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464778270223777793

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> I agree with that but he can create lot of huddles in bjp's path



We saw what happened yesterday , Modi only got Sympathy from this ...;


----------



## Leader

remember @levina you said that he is not a hypocrite. when he refused to wear the muslim cap, you said he is true to himself and everyone and not pretending otherwise, now look at him for votes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

Leader said:


> remember @levina you said that he is not a hypocrite. when he refused to wear the muslim cap, you said he is true to himself and everyone and not pretending otherwise, now look at him for votes...



He touched many old people's feet nothing new !!





He touched feet of one old mother of his follower in august 11 rally in hyderabad .

Here is atal bihari







AHF was a patriotic organization and thats why colonel nizzamuddin is a figure to respect,no because of his "name" .

He will loose many many votes if he do muslim appeasement ,its not good at all .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Leader said:


> remember @levina you said that he is not a hypocrite. when he refused to wear the muslim cap, you said he is true to himself and everyone and not pretending otherwise, now look at him for votes...


Did you even Know who this guy is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Leader said:


> remember @levina you said that he is not a hypocrite. when he refused to wear the muslim cap, you said he is true to himself and everyone and not pretending otherwise, now look at him for votes...



are you INSANE? In India there is a culture of taking blessings from ELDERS. we don't chk out what his RELIGION is before touching his feet to take blessings.

There are many ways to take Muslims vote if he had to - going in a Masjid, wearing a skull cap, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

Leader said:


> remember @levina you said that he is not a hypocrite. when he refused to wear the muslim cap, you said he is true to himself and everyone and not pretending otherwise, now look at him for votes...



Narendra Modi touches Colonel Nizamuddin feet, seeks blessings : Elections: Headlines Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Leader said:


>



Modi really knows how to win hearts of the voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464784357136138240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Leader said:


> remember you said that he is not a hypocrite. when he refused to wear the muslim cap, you said he is true to himself and everyone and not pretending otherwise, now look at him for votes...



So sorry to disappoint you but touching feet of Azad Hind Fauz's colonel is nothing wrong. By the way, do muslims have the tradition of touching elder's feet ??

Let me add more salt .

40,000 shias of Varanasi are to vote for Modi en block.Now go cry river.

Why Varanasi’s Shias consider Modi a good bet - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

"@timesnow: Election Commission gives in to BJP demand - new poll officer will oversee polls in Varanasi"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> So sorry to disappoint you but touching feet of Azad Hind Fauz's colonel is nothing wrong. By the way, do muslims have the tradition of touching elder's feet ??
> 
> Let me add more salt .
> 
> 40,000 shias of Varanasi are to vote for Modi en block.Now go cry river.
> 
> Why Varanasi’s Shias consider Modi a good bet - The Times of India




Shias are extremely industrious are always into business . Its not a surprise at all ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paranoiarocks

*Sensing Modi-led BJP’s victory, sensex surges 655 points to record high of 23,000 *
Dailybhaskar.com | May 09, 2014, 15:52PM IST
1 of 3
Next































MORE:
Lok Sabha Election 
*New Delhi: *The BSE Sensex surged to a record high over 23,000 as it went up by 675 points on Friday as it is being said that the market has sensed the victory of Bharatiya Janata Party and its leader Narendra Modi.

The broader Nifty also touched the all-time high of 6,870, being up by 200 points.
The traders in the markets said that the triumph of Modi-led BJP in Lok Sabha Elections is almost confirmed and the impact can now easily be on markets.

Various surveys conducted in different parts of the country reveal that the Modi wave will sweep all the other political parties with high-voltage poll performance. The voting in the nine-phase long elections will conclude on Monday and the exit polls will closely follow.

The exit polls will cast a shadow on the building situations of election result, while the actual result will be out on May 16.

The markets view the opposition party as more investor- and business-friendly and the speculation ending in the favor of BJP has helped the market to touch the sky today.
Market analyst Rajat Bose said that his sort of boost was required for the market as it had been showing some signs of worries.

"Markets have been giving worrying signs over the last few sessions even as volumes dropped sharply... We needed some kind of comeback of this kind," he said.

*Click next to see more images*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

EC serves notice to Pappu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

Chola warrior said:


> LOL biggest nutcase in BJP.
> Better BJP not to allow this guy to open his mouth.


Shouldn't this be how caste should be decided. Based on your education, culture, actions rather than birth. What Swami has done should be applauded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> Shouldn't this be how caste should be decided. Based on your education, culture, actions rather than birth. What Swami has done should be applauded.



??? We should just simply DO AWAY with caste.....

What you are saying is more THREATENING to India. Poor people can't afford education, so again they will be treated as Lower caste by ur definition. What thing change?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Leader said:


> remember @levina you said that he is not a hypocrite. when he refused to wear the muslim cap, you said he is true to himself and everyone and not pretending otherwise, now look at him for votes...



He is not doing it for votes. He knows Muslims won't vote for him. He is doing it as a respect for a member of Netaji's Azad Hind Fauz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Look at the face of Surejwala on Times Now. 

Bad days ahead for old lieutenants of Gandhi dynasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

*WHY MARKET RALLYING TODAY?*

*http://videos.moneycontrol.com/web18/mc-vods/2014May/imw_electionexchange1_09may.mp4*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

arp2041 said:


> ??? We should just simply DO AWAY with caste.....
> 
> What you are saying is more THREATENING to India. Poor people can't afford education, so again they will be treated as Lower caste by ur definition. What thing change?


Gradation of Society is inevitable. Exists in all societies. The problem with our system is that it is based on birth. Also Education should be universal and free and opportunities should be available to all without bias.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Leader said:


> remember @levina you said that he is not a hypocrite. when he refused to wear the muslim cap, you said he is true to himself and everyone and not pretending otherwise, now look at him for votes...



for votes ?

This old man is a freedom fighter ( no religious angle ). .and touching feet is our way of giving respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

I dont understand why Indians here are so juping the gun on Swamy's statement? Grow up guyz and understand the sarcasm behind Swamy's words. He said that only to show how useless some words and personal attacks can be that they can be taken and wrapped up to throw into garbage.

In Pakistan, feet are touched to display masterism. I am ur servant and slave thats why I am touching ur feet.

In India, its culture to touch feet of elders. That guy is a centurian. Hes so elder to Modi that touching his feet is simply a sign of greatness and respect for the Freedom Fighter.

Difference spotted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Usko itna explanation dene ki koi zaroorat nahin hai.. Uski smajh mein nahin aayega.. 67 saal ki training ka asar hai. Single track mind ho gaya in logon ka..

BTW today's rally in Mirzapur was mammoth. >3 lakh people attended. Anupriya Patel is the candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@jha @JanjaWeed Twitter pey Kejri pagla gya hai India Today key pre poll survey ke karan


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464807354643410944
ye wohi comapny hai to kejriwal ji ko 48 seats de rahi thi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proud Hindu

exit poll dekh kar ye haalat hai to 16 May ko kya hoga


----------



## WAR-rior

Proud Hindu said:


> exit poll dekh kar ye haalat hai to 16 May ko kya hoga


Tatte Jaam.


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464812440359026689
hope he's being sarcastic about sad part

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAR-rior



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chola warrior

MST said:


> Shouldn't this be how caste should be decided. Based on your education, culture, actions rather than birth. What Swami has done should be applauded.



I agree with that part of yours but you should also give insight on swamy's hidden evil thought of considering Brahmins are most superior.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Kiran Bedi ✔ @thekiranbedi
Follow
The Election Commission of India has made an unrecoverable and inexcusable error of judgement! What went wrong? Who goaded them to do so?

9:17 PM - 9 May 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464814108467265536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464817486773624832

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464807354643410944
> ye wohi comapny hai to kejriwal ji ko 48 seats de rahi thi


----------



## Roybot

Chola warrior said:


> LOL biggest nutcase in BJP.
> Better BJP not to allow this guy to open his mouth.



He made a series of tweets. You are reading just the first one and taking it out of context


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464598579433447424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464609084768276481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464616163004391425

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

If Varanasi votes more than 50 %, Kejriwal will need >1 lakh votes to save his deposit. Now thats its clear that all outsiders will thrown out of Varanasi, wonder how does he plan to save his deposit.

Tomorrow two more road shows planned: One by Rahul G and then Akhilesh. Both are making sure that Kejriwal slips to 4.

Crowd today at Kejriwal's roadshow..


----------



## Proud Hindu

| Video | Modi, Kejriwal in the singing duel of 'Ek Chatur Naar' | So Sorry Videos | - India Today


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> If Varanasi votes more than 50 %, Kejriwal will need >1 lakh votes to save his deposit. Now thats its clear that all outsiders will thrown out of Varanasi, wonder how does he plan to save his deposit.
> 
> Tomorrow two more road shows planned: One by Rahul G and then Akhilesh. Both are making sure that Kejriwal slips to 4.
> 
> Crowd today at Kejriwal's roadshow..




what % is needed to save deposit?

BTW, had a same tweet while back.......... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464829002901757952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464829104471019520


----------



## arp2041

BTW, nice thing done by EC to make outsiders leave a constituency before polls. This means a contender can only win if he has GENUINE presence in that constituency.


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464829104039010304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464829381110530048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464829799865667584

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MST

Chola warrior said:


> I agree with that part of yours but you should also give insight on swamy's hidden evil thought of considering Brahmins are most superior.


The nomenclature turns irrelevent as soon as its not associated by Birth. Feel free to call it anything...


----------



## Proud Hindu

arp2041 said:


> what % is needed to save deposit?



one-sixth of the total votes

around 16 %

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

jha said:


> If Varanasi votes more than 50 %, Kejriwal will need >1 lakh votes to save his deposit. Now thats its clear that all outsiders will thrown out of Varanasi, wonder how does he plan to save his deposit.
> 
> Tomorrow two more road shows planned: One by Rahul G and then Akhilesh. Both are making sure that Kejriwal slips to 4.
> 
> Crowd today at Kejriwal's roadshow..


Jha saheb, deposite to dur ki baat hai ye socho ki almost 1500 booths pe AAP kaha se volunteers layegi?? They need atleast 10000 volunteers for booth only let alone other works. Delh wale to aaj chale jayenge fir kya hoga?


----------



## Proud Hindu

Jo congress ke liye ladta hai,,vo Modi se darta hai 


Jo Modi se darta hai .... Jhaadu leke chalta hai


----------



## WAR-rior



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## arp2041

WAR-rior said:


>



Iss ch**** ney ek puri Jaat ka naam khrab kar diya hai India me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

WAR-rior said:


>


LMFAO!!


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464674639684173824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464807354643410944
> ye wohi comapny hai to kejriwal ji ko 48 seats de rahi thi



Krantikari bhaut Krantikari Tweet.


----------



## Proud Hindu

Plan A – Pappu – Flop 
Plan B – Kejriwal – Flop 
Plan C – 3rd Front – Flop 
Plan D – Club160 – Flop 
Plan E – Mrs Vadra – Flop 
Plan F – EC- Flop

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> Abey, he is Baniya, and most of the Baniyas including all the Baniya lead major business houses, have always supported BJP. Infact BJP since inception is called Brahmin Baniya party.. Don't abuse all of them because of him!!



Sorry me uske SURNAME ki baat kr rha tha


----------



## jbond197

Lok Sabha Polls 2014: Narendra Modi spends less than Congress' Ajay Rai and AAP's Arvind Kejriwal for campaigning in Varanasi - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464384665009139712

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Congress founded 28 December 1885 - Extintion 16 May, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> Jha saheb, deposite to dur ki baat hai ye socho ki almost 1500 booths pe AAP kaha se volunteers layegi?? They need atleast 10000 volunteers for booth only let alone other works. Delh wale to aaj chale jayenge fir kya hoga?



He will find volunteers. He has got some solid support among Muslims and some left leaning nutjob local intellectuals. Cant say about all booths, but he will find volunteers for visible ones.

And I dont think all of his people will leave Varanasi. No party complies fully to this rule.


----------



## Chronos

Leader said:


> remember @levina you said that he is not a hypocrite. when he refused to wear the muslim cap, you said he is true to himself and everyone and not pretending otherwise, now look at him for votes...




Unlike the rude replies you have gotten so far, I will reply 

@Leader touching the feet of an elder is a sign of respect.

Modi is just doing that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indrani

Chola warrior said:


> LOL biggest nutcase in BJP.
> Better BJP not to allow this guy to open his mouth.



Obviously you do not understand sarcasm. That was Swamy's jibe on congressies who were trying to question Modi's OBC status and trip him for allegedly manipulating it.


----------



## Indrani

arp2041 said:


> ??? We should just simply DO AWAY with caste.....
> 
> What you are saying is more THREATENING to India. Poor people can't afford education, so again they will be treated as Lower caste by ur definition. What thing change?



Go through these sets of video to really get to know India and caste system.


----------



## paranoiarocks

LOL AT AAPTARD Claiming East UP Sweep by MAYA @jha 

*A section of dalits may be deserting Mayawati*
TNN | May 10, 2014, 06.47 AM IST
0
comments
0
inShare
Share More
A
A
READ MORE mayawati|Lok Sabha|Dalits|BSP|BJP
*RELATED*

With strong contenders, BSP eyeing Phulpur, Allahabad Lok Sabha seats
Lok Sabha poll: Three dalits to try their luck in Punjab's Doaba regi...
CPM, BSP candidates file nominations for Trichy Lok Sabha seat
BJP condemns blackout of Lok Sabha TV coverage
BJP attacks AAP for Lok Sabha ticket to Medha Patkar
LUCKNOW: It had happened in west UP and now BSP chief Mayawati's worst fear is apparently coming true in the east as well. The breaking away of non-jatav dalits from the party and their perceptible gravitation towards the Bharatiya Janata Party has put Mayawati in direct confrontation with the saffron outfit. 

Despite her efforts, the drifting of the second layer of dalit voters - pasis, dhobis, valmikis, khatiqs and dushads - to BJP is quite obvious. They may not be going en bloc, but a section is certainly opting for the saffron party as an alternative. "Communal polarization, of course, is one reason for this. But this is also happening because of the alienation of these castes which account for 45% of dalit voters," an observer said. 

Jatavs, the "creamy layer", who account for 55% of the total dalit population, are still staunch Maya supporters. Also called Chamars, they are the ones who have seen maximum progress during her rule while others have remained virtually untouched. This is the reason for a collective disenchantment among non-Jatavs. 

Political observers feel this is the reason Mayawati, who often ignores political barbs, is now reacting sharply, especially when BJP's Prime Minister pick Narendra Modi plays the caste card. 

On Friday, she called a news conference just to announce that she won't have any truck with a BJP-led alliance after the results. 

"Earlier, when she spoke against BJP, it was primarily to assure Muslims that she would never side with the saffron party, hoping a big chunk of minority voters, apparently unhappy with Samajwadi Party, would consider BSP as an option. But now her rants against BJP is aimed at cautioning dalits - BSP's core voters - against falling into the saffron party's trap," a political analyst said. 

This frontal attack became even more essential for Maya when she came to know about BJP's ploy of telling dalit voters in the west that if they supported BJP in the Lok Sabha elections, the party would help Behenji in the state polls three years from now. 

So, rally after rally, she has been cautioning dalits not to get swayed by BJP's machinations. Her reaction got even more shrill when Modi in his eastern UP rallies suddenly pulled out the caste card and started projecting himself as a backward leader. "Is it a sin to be born in a low caste (neech)?" he said in Domariyanganj, in a reaction to Priyanka Gandhi's remark that he (Modi) indulged in "neech rajniti (low-level politics)". 

The retort to Modi's question, however, came not from Congress but from Behenji, who dared Modi to reveal his caste and called upon dalits not to get influenced by his low-caste avatar as a new 'messiah' of the downtrodden.


----------



## Tridibans

Rahul baba's road show begins from Gol Gadda (muslim locality). Just yesterday was discussing the same with one of my Muslim friends here in Mumbai and he said Muslims are now a piece of cake for all the parties (except offcourse....) and everyone wants a bite.

He is originally from Gazipur near Varanasi and says his family had always voted for Congress and SP. This time they are confused. Infact, he and his brother (shia family) are voting for Modi. He himself has been to Bharuch/ Surat and says if ever UP Muslims get a chance to see there muslim brethren in Gujarat (especially South Gujarat) how prosperous they are, BJP will be way stronger among the community.


----------



## Chronos

Tridibans said:


> Rahul baba's road show begins from Gol Gadda (muslim locality). Just yesterday was discussing the same with one of my Muslim friends here in Mumbai and he said Muslims are now a piece of cake for all the parties (except offcourse....) and everyone wants a bite.
> 
> He is originally from Gazipur near Varanasi and says his family had always voted for Congress and SP. This time they are confused. Infact, he and his brother (shia family) are voting for Modi. He himself has been to Bharuch/ Surat and says if ever UP Muslims get a chance to see there muslim brethren in Gujarat (especially South Gujarat) how prosperous they are, BJP will be way stronger among the community.



There was a study done in Gujarat, where urbanised Muslims, Dalits and OBC's voted more for BJP.

So Narendra Modi's long term strategy should be urbanisation of India.


----------



## HariPrasad

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464807354643410944
> ye wohi comapny hai to kejriwal ji ko 48 seats de rahi thi




This idiot kejri said the same thing when Delhi was on poll. He claimed that His part will get absolute majority and Loka pal will be passed on soem particular date on Ram lila maidan, How ever the opinion poll turned out to be more real than the Opinion poll of Kejri. He couldn't pass lok pal bill.


----------



## HariPrasad

Congress Soft on Narendra Modi, I Would Have Jailed Him With Rope Around Waist: Mamata Banerjee | NDTV.com

this obsession to Modi is an indication of a great Political fall to come to this lady. She is going to lose her shine for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

HariPrasad said:


> this obsession to Modi is an indication of a great Political fall to come to this lady. She is going to lose her shine for sure.



She is appeasing Bengali Muslims and some other Muslims who do not like Mr Modi! But Outside Bengal she will surely loose her charm and may even people think she is gone mad! Everyone knows now that Didi is gone mad except few minorities! By telling this Didi is finishing her career on her own in Bengal if "Illegal Bangladeshi is thrown out of India like Mr Modi said" Her vote bank will reduce to almost 40% less compare to that of now!


----------



## Roybot

Lot of skull caps in Pappu's road show. Kejriwal,ab tera kya hoga 



Imcool said:


> She is appeasing Bengali Muslims and some other Muslims who do not like Mr Modi! *But Outside Bengal she will surely loose her charm *and may even people think she is gone mad! Everyone knows now that Didi is gone mad except few minorities! By telling this Didi is finishing her career on her own in Bengal if "Illegal Bangladeshi is thrown out of India like Mr Modi said" Her vote bank will reduce to almost 40% less compare to that of now!



She never had any charm outside Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SouryaKharb

HariPrasad said:


> Congress Soft on Narendra Modi, I Would Have Jailed Him With Rope Around Waist: Mamata Banerjee | NDTV.com
> 
> this obsession to Modi is an indication of a great Political fall to come to this lady. She is going to lose her shine for sure.


LOL Mamta know that if Modi will come in center she have to go to jail for Sharda Chit Fund. Thats why she is crying about NaMo now.


----------



## Android

Roybot said:


> She never had any charm outside Bengal.



not even in bengal


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

bhutnath can return but not congress


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464982935188144128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464952663344300032


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464867030642864128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

Well guys. does it look like MODI is winning ?


----------



## Android

Pakistanisage said:


> Well guys. does it look like MODI is winning ?



With much bigger mandate than BJP previously achieved under Vajpayee


----------



## Pakistanisage

Android said:


> With much bigger mandate than BJP previously achieved under Vajpayee




Is BJP going to exceed the 272 Magic Number ?


----------



## Leader

Ravi Nair said:


> Unlike the rude replies you have gotten so far, I will reply
> 
> @Leader touching the feet of an elder is a sign of respect.
> 
> Modi is just doing that



I didnt read anyone comment but yours so far, I knew I was going to get a sane reply 

Yes, its a sign of respect, my point was how usual Modi do to muslim leaders? its clearly for votes, no?


----------



## kaykay

Pakistanisage said:


> Is BJP going to exceed the 272 Magic Number ?


No singal party in India has crossed that number since 84. BJP may not cross 272 but enough to form govt with allies.



Sidak said:


> Yesterday, a leaked Exit Poll Predicted BJP Winning 301 seats + 52 by It's allies.


Never believe such 'leaked' polls.


----------



## Parul

Pakistanisage said:


> Is BJP going to exceed the 272 Magic Number ?



Yesterday,  a leaked Exit Poll Predicted BJP Winning 301 seats + 52 by It's allies.


----------



## Imcool

Pakistanisage said:


> Is BJP going to exceed the 272 Magic Number ?



Chances are very much cause this election is unpredictable either BJP wins with full majority on its own or either it fails completely! We have seen rise of AAP! So we cannot ignore 'em also INDIANS public mood is unpredictable too if you go state wise.. Somehow if you see rigging of EVMs is also major hurdle for BJP led NDA in many congress ruled states! I believe if BJP alone gets 272+ seats then also they have lost around 20-25 seats! cause of EVM rigging Congress is very desperate to get power again and it's much powerful party in INDIA with billions of dollars in pockets! 

I believe even if BJP gets 250+ on its own it's a victory for MODI


----------



## SouryaKharb

Leader said:


> I didnt read anyone comment but yours so far, I knew I was going to get a sane reply
> Yes, its a sign of respect, my point was how usual Modi do to muslim leaders? its clearly for votes, no?


No Modi is not doing that for vote. That guy is a freedom fighter and soldier in Azad Hind Foz with Subash Chandra Bosh. He is more then 100 years old and he deserve to be respected. Modi touch feet of every elder person there is nothing new in it. He is not like Rahul Gandhi were elder people touch their feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Proud Hindu said:


> bhutnath can return but not congress
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464982935188144128
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464952663344300032
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464867030642864128



Why is this - रोहा ट्रेन हादसे में 7 की मौत, कई घायल, part of all Aajtak tweets and that too along with Modi's pic? This is highly annoying!


----------



## Imcool

kaykay said:


> No singal party in India has crossed that number since 84. BJP may not cross 272 but enough to form govt with allies.
> 
> 
> Never believe such 'leaked' polls.



Leaked polls or exit polls are unreliable source especially in LS ! They have proven wrong in assembly many times where population is mere few crores but here we are talking about much more than that


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464998814483374080

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Imcool said:


> Leaked polls or exit polls are unreliable source especially in LS ! They have proven wrong in assembly many times where population is mere few crores but here we are talking about much more than that


Never believe in exit polls entirely but It gives an Idea for sure.


----------



## HariPrasad

Pakistanisage said:


> Well guys. does it look like MODI is winning ?




yes, Everybody know that. Just a formality of declaration of result is left. Modi with NDA around 300 seats is expected.


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464847180612653056

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WAR-rior

HariPrasad said:


> yes, Everybody know that. Just a formality of declaration of result is left. Modi with NDA around 300 seats is expected.


I smell fish. There is a huge possibility of forged elections. Some reason EC is questioned for its credability and even CEC agrees to it. The officers and support staff is somwhere maligned and working in favor of ruling parties respectively.

Even if BJP was gonna win 300, it might end up to 250 due to booth capturing, etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like Didi is carrying on from where left left off! WB needs an alternate from left & center lefts! BJP is the only viable option!



This bitc** is now acting in the same way. She needs to be thrown out. let Modi form govt at delhi, things will change big time.


----------



## Star Wars

WAR-rior said:


> I smell fish. There is a huge possibility of forged elections. Some reason EC is questioned for its credability and even CEC agrees to it. The officers and support staff is somwhere maligned and working in favor of ruling parties respectively.
> 
> Even if BJP was gonna win 300, it might end up to 250 due to booth capturing, etc etc.



You can't capture a few booths and change the mandate .. you can only do 100 votes an hour in the EVM machine and in Amethi alone ther are 10s of thousands of EVM machines capturing 12-13 will not change anything


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 27987



good but, photoshopped


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465015575077330944


----------



## Parul

kaykay said:


> Never believe such 'leaked' polls.



I don't believe in it. I was just tearolling professional.  Abhi tak jitna voting hua, I expect BJP to win 275+ seats from it...Evm fraud, rigging kay bad bhi BJP would get 225 to 250 seats on it's own.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465017920234332161
modiji ko naa bola tha ki hum kisi party ke saath nahi hai


----------



## Roybot

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465017920234332161
> modiji ko naa bola tha ki hum kisi party ke saath nahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## arp2041

Say Bbye to Delhi CMship Kejri if you come 3rd & lose deposit


----------



## Parul

Rahul Gandhi leading Congress Farewell show in Varanasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> You can't capture a few booths and change the mandate .. you can only do 100 votes an hour in the EVM machine and in Amethi alone ther are 10s of thousands of EVM machines capturing 12-13 will not change anything



Not tens of thousands but thousands.


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> Say Bbye to Delhi CMship Kejri if you come 3rd & lose deposit



Kejriwal is definitely winning in Varanasi...... The second or third runner up position that is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

any rally in varanasi ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Kejriwal is definitely winning in Varanasi...... The second or third runner up position that is


Is he contesting for Miss Varanasi title?


----------



## kaykay

Sidak said:


> I don't believe in it. I was just tearolling professional.  Abhi tak jitna voting hua, I expect BJP to win 275+ seats from it...Evm fraud, rigging kay bad bhi BJP would get 225 to 250 seats on it's own.


Thats true parul. I also expect ~225-230 for BJP alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465023225731100672


----------



## WAR-rior

HariPrasad said:


> yes, Everybody know that. Just a formality of declaration of result is left. Modi with NDA around 300 seats is expected.


I smell fish. There is a huge possibility of forged elections. Some reason EC is questioned for its credability and even CEC agrees to it. The officers and support staff is somwhere maligned and working in favor of ruling parties respectively.

Even if BJP was gonna win 300, it might end up to 250 due to booth capturing, etc etc.


Star Wars said:


> You can't capture a few booths and change the mandate .. you can only do 100 votes an hour in the EVM machine and in Amethi alone ther are 10s of thousands of EVM machines capturing 12-13 will not change anything



Every booth cater around 1000 odd votes. 10 booths mean change of whole 100000 votes.

Now u tell me whether 10000 votes wud matter at all in current fight of Amethi?


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465023610034221056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465023740397367296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465023610034221056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465023225731100672


And they were talking bout being neutral.


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> Is he contesting for Miss Varanasi title?



Lol seems like it, but Ashutosh seems to winning that contest!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

HariPrasad said:


> Not tens of thousands but thousands.



I heard 10s of thousands from one of the 5forty3 tweet



WAR-rior said:


> Every booth cater around 1000 odd votes. 10 booths mean change of whole 100000 votes.
> 
> Now u tell me whether 10000 votes wud matter at all in current fight of Amethi?



that is considering the booth is captured for the entire day... Either way its highly unlikely victory margins in amithy will be below 50k


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Imcool said:


> Chances are very much cause this election is unpredictable either BJP wins with full majority on its own or either it fails completely! *We have seen rise of AAP! So we cannot ignore 'em also INDIANS public mood is unpredictable too if you go state wise.. *Somehow if you see rigging of EVMs is also major hurdle for BJP led NDA in many congress ruled states! I believe if BJP alone gets 272+ seats then also they have lost around 20-25 seats! cause of EVM rigging Congress is very desperate to get power again and it's much powerful party in INDIA with billions of dollars in pockets!
> 
> I believe even if BJP gets 250+ on its own it's a victory for MODI


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465018222140346368


----------



## KS

Agle shukravaar.....


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465025267694444545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465024769033650176

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Roybot said:


> Lol seems like it, but Ashutosh seems to winning that contest!


hahahaha. True story bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Congress's dirty tricks department 

Modi’s caste included in state list of OBCs during Cong rule: BJP | The Indian Express

*Modi’s caste included in state list of OBCs during Cong rule: BJP*

*The BJP on Friday accused the ruling Congress of manufacturing a controversy over the OBC caste status of Narendra Modi for alleged vested interests to divert electoral discourse from real issues.

“The fact that Narendra Modi belongs to the OBC community is a major cause of worry to the Congress. Though Modi has never made caste as his identity and his appeal cuts across castes and communities, the Congress worry is apparent. The ruling dynasty of the Congress cannot digest defeat at the hands of a commoner,” senior BJP leader Arun Jaitley said in a statement posted on his website.

The BJP, in this context, sought to suggest that the Congress’s attempt to create a controversy over this issue was a part of a ploy to divert popular attention from real issues. “It shows the tendency of the Congress leaders to indulge in low-level politics. The issue of Narendra Modi’s caste raised by Congress is not based on facts… Such low-level politics is being played in despair, despondency and aggression to divert the attention of people from the core issues,” BJP spokesperson Sudhanshu Trivedi said at the party headquarters.

BJP leaders dismissed Congress’ charges and said that “Modh Ganchi” caste to which Modi belongs was included into Gujarat’s state list of OBCs during Congress regime in the state in 1994 and was included in central OBC list in 2000 during Vajpayee regime when Modi was out of power.


“In any case, the ‘Modh Ghanchi’ was added as an OBC in Gujarat on 25th July 1994 by the Congress government headed by Chhabildas Mehta and in the Mandal Commission list by the Government of India on 4th April 2000. Both these events took place much before Narendra Modi became the CM of Gujarat,” Jaitley said. The Congress, however, stuck to its guns saying that the Gujarat government’s decision was notified during the Modi’s regime as the CM.

“Whatever Congress spokesman Shaktisinh Gohil said is absolutely correct because the notification was issued by the Gujarat government on Jan 1, 2002 when Modi was the CM,” Congress leader Ajay Maken said.

With the Congress sticking to its guns, the BJP sought to caution the ruling party to avoid wading into these issues, pointing that it could be embarrassing for the grand old party if similar identity issues are raised about their top leaders.
*


----------



## jbond197

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465015575077330944




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465017834867654656

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465035470880010240
Congress is thinking about changing Ajai Rai with a WOMAN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465034685391720448

I think CSDS numbers will show BJP alone at 210-225 ,increase in MH and orrisa while some shot backs in Bihar .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

KS said:


> Agle shukravaar.....



Modi Sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465034017285222401


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465037607077183488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465033043041079296
Now IBN and Rajdeep both needs real treatment by BJP! Enough is enough!


----------



## KS

Sidak said:


> Modi Sarkar.


 Ive been out of here for long, were you using a different name ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465034685391720448
> 
> I think CSDS numbers will show BJP alone at 210-225 ,increase in MH and orrisa while some shot backs in Bihar .



BJP 210-230 seats seem realistic.


----------



## anonymus

*The slur and troll campaign*

_The rebuttal of the Gujarat model relies on flawed analysis and obfuscation._​*The closer Narendra Modi gets to possibly becoming prime minister, the more intensified the slur and troll campaign of intellectuals and academics opposed to Modi becomes.* I have written several articles on growth, poverty and living standards for the different states of India and for different socio-economic groups. The footnote to the table is just a partial listing of this research. The broad conclusion of the research: on all three counts — growth, poverty reduction and welfare improvement of Muslims — Gujarat has done very well.

*This conclusion has not been met with approval, at least from the anti-Modi brigade. There is nothing wrong with disagreement, and such disagreement, if it points to errors in analysis, is always welcome. But what Salman Soz and, to a lesser extent, Yoginder K. Alagh and Sourindra Ghosh-Atul Sood commit is intellectual dishonesty, and in my book there isn’t a larger crime that an intellectual/ academic can commit.* The crimes arise from ideology. We are all ideological animals, that is not a problem. Intellectual dishonesty is when one makes an error fully knowing that one is wrong. Such an accusation needs to be backed up by evidence, and that is what this article is about.

*Alagh: An ex-economist and ex-Planning Commission official, Alagh does not even bother to present any evidence for his interpretations about poverty levels in Gujarat. His conclusion: “the richer a state, the lower its poverty levels”.* Hence, Gujarat has lower poverty, whatever that means. Alagh should know better, and given that he does, he is being disingenuous in making the above statement. Poverty levels are a function of several initial conditions, among which per capita income or consumption and its distribution are two of the more important.

Delhi, for example, in 2011-12, had a per capita income level 65 per cent higher than the second-richest big state, Haryana, yet its poverty level was just 1.1 percentage points lower.

The table shows poverty levels for various socio-economic indicators for two comparable states, Gujarat and Maharashtra. Note the difference in ranking of Gujarat according to Central Statistical Office data (4th) and the National Sample Survey Organisation (12th). The poverty data needs to be interpreted with reference to this NSSO rank among 21 big states; if any indicator for Gujarat is less than 12, then Gujarat is performing better than expected. Poverty levels for the different groups are generally lower in Gujarat than the richer Maharashtra. This holds true for all groups except Modi’s own OBC caste — perhaps now the Congress intellectual trolls will complain that since his own caste has “relatively” lost out, Modi is not fit to be PM!

There are other problems with Alagh’s rant. Most importantly, he accuses Ashok Gulati of publishing results because he was paid to do so; Gulati has responded, effectively showing up Alagh’s posturing.

I have published three research-based articles specifically on the poverty situation of Muslims in Gujarat. ‘The Modi metric’ was based on the then latest available NSSO data for 2009-10. This article concluded that while Gujarat had delivered exemplary growth, it had performed very badly on poverty reduction for Muslims — among the worst. “Gujarat has delivered growth under Mr Modi; equally emphatically, growth in Gujarat has neither been equitable nor inclusive”.

This result has been seized upon by the dishonest detractors. Dishonestly not “known” to them, in two subsequent articles, I document in detail what happened to poverty in each of the three years, 1999-00, 2009-10 and 2011-12. The 2011-12 survey was especially commissioned by the government of India (normal lapsed time between surveys is five years) because 2009-10 was a problematic drought year. The data for this survey were released in mid-2012; in ‘Lessons to be learnt from Gujarat’, on October 26, 2013, I concluded: “The poverty ratio for Muslims, which had not shown much change between 1999-00 and 2009-10, now collapses to only a 11.4 per cent level from the high 37.6 per cent level observed just two years earlier.” I could have chosen to not report the 2009-10 data and thereby “hide” the sharp two-year change, but did not do so, because that would have been dishonest.

One of the two survey year data, 2009-10 or 2011-12, has to be an outlier; both cannot be right. The very next week, I examined data for six large NSSO surveys conducted since 1983 and concluded: “If the 2009-10 data was freely and willingly accepted and endorsed… why not the same acceptance for the 2011-12 data… the large decline in poverty shown between 2009-10 and 2011-12 is statistically suspect and deserving of further investigation… It appears that several statistical criteria favour rejecting the estimate provided by the 2009-10 NSS data”. In other words, the 2011-12 data was deemed to be comparable to the other NSSO years, not 2009-10 — exactly the same conclusion reached by most researchers and the government of India.

*Soz: Let us examine what Soz does. First, he does not mention ‘Gujarat Muslims: In a politically correct trap?’ at all, the article where I directly compare results for 2009-10 and 2011-12. Second, he accuses me of not looking deeper into sample sizes and, instead, cites the news portal Counterview, which claimed that rural Muslim poor in the NSSO survey comprised a “mere five households”. This betrays both Counterview’s and Soz’s complete lack of understanding of statistics. The relevant sample size to be considered is not of the rural poor, but of the rural Muslim universe. *I had not cited any rural or urban figures precisely because the sample size of Muslims for each region was too small to reach any conclusion. “The NSS surveys are not designed to capture the consumption behaviour of a subset of population and in Gujarat, Muslims constitute less than 10 percent of the population…”

Ghosh-Sood: They complain about “three fundamental inconsistencies” in my approach. Essentially, they use me as a peg to plug Sood’s book. I am flattered. But their article is flawed analysis and obfuscation. First, they criticise me for changing my views on Gujarat, but don’t bother to explain to the readers that I changed them after examination of the 2011-12 data. To paraphrase Keynes, an honest person changes his view when new evidence presents itself, a dishonest person does not.

*Second, Ghosh-Sood talk a lot about inequality worsening in Gujarat. Their analysis is flawed. They look at inequality for all 32 states but most researchers prefer, for reasons of sample size, only the 21 big states. Inequality is better measured as real inequality (accounting for price differences between regions and states). Maharashtra has one of the highest inequalities in India; Gujarat’s inequality is much better at 7th lowest, in the top one-third, and much better than its consumption rank of 12 would indicate.*

*It is sad that intellectual dishonesty is being indulged in by so-called intellectuals/ academics. One can escape disrepute and ridicule on Twitter because replies are restricted. But a newspaper column exposes one’s nakedness.*

_The writer is chairman of Oxus Investments, an emerging market advisory firm, and a senior advisor to Zyfin, a leading financial information company._

@arp2041 @Star Wars @Sidak @KS @wolfschanzze @Android @NKVD @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @HariPrasad @GreenFoe @jha @AugenBlick @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @jbond197 @Soumitra @Indischer
@SarthakGanguly @Butchcassidy @indiatester @halupridol @he-man @jiki @Proud Hindu @kbd-raaf

Bhaiyo, Leftist intellectuals ko itna zaleel to kisine nahi kara hoga.Keh ke li hai unki.

Instead of talking in abstract, he has done name calling and pointed out specific hypocrisy of Leftists. This is much more potent than diffused taint of hypocrisy on left in general.

BJP should bump up this article in social media.


​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## arp2041

KS said:


> Ive been out of here for long, were you using a different name ?



 @Bhai Zakir


----------



## Parul

KS said:


> Ive been out of here for long, were you using a different name ?



Yes, my earlier Username was Parul.



arp2041 said:


> @Bhai Zakir



 Usko toh Permanent Ban karva diya.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>If there a disappointment that needs to be searched in exit poll numbers, then it is BJP not reaching 272 on its own.</p>&mdash; Laissez-faire (@FCBtheChamps) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465037607077183488">May 10, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## paranoiarocks

Ravi Nair said:


> BJP 210-230 seats seem realistic.


Yes,with NDA 272 is reachable .


----------



## kaykay

KS said:


> Ive been out of here for long, were you using a different name ?


She is our very own nationalist sikhni 'Parul'.


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Can you believe this Bi**h


----------



## Kurama

This is not a movie promotion. Meet a real life supercop, Shivdeep Waman Lande - a 2006-batch IPS who earned quite a reputation of an upright cop during his tenure as Patna's Superintendent of Police (SP) in 2011.

An honest officer, he gave prime importance to women's safety. Any woman was free to give him a distress call on his personal mobile, should they feel threatened by any goon anywhere in Patna . Hooligans and rowdies in Patna lived under a constant fear as long thisofficer was in charge. He had seen adversity, being the son of a farmer, so he also used to donate a share of his salary to charity.

But let's see how the Nitish government has rewarded this officer. First he was transferred out of Patna to Araria and now he is the ADC (Aide-de-camp) of Governor of Bihar. His current work involves ..
• Keeping a diary of gov's appointments
• Accompanying and assisting him wherever he goes
• Ensuring hospitality and entertainment of guests
• Attending phone calls made to the governor
:
...well you got the picture.
And that's how Nitish' government encourages good governance.
__________________
1)http://www.patnadaily.com/index.php...ransferred-protest-in-patna.html#.U2ynb1cw2nF

2)http://www.patnadaily.com/index.php/news/8238-shivdeep-lande-transferred-as-governor-s-adc.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SouryaKharb



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Looks like Shiv is also an AapTards  rofl

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Lonely Hermit said:


> Can you believe this Bi**h



Why is she acting like a teeanged schoolgirl at a Justin Beiber concert

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Lonely Hermit said:


> Can you believe this Bi**h



Wow, MMS has DEGRADED the office of PM so much that now everyone speculate with EXCITEMENT as to who will be the next person to be REMOTE-CONTROLLED?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vyom

KS said:


> Agle shukravaar.....


Modi sarkar...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Lonely Hermit said:


> Can you believe this Bi**h



She makes me vomit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Ravi Nair said:


> She makes me vomit.


She is the same journalist who coined the term Internet Hindu.


----------



## Chronos

Lonely Hermit said:


> She is the same journalist who coined the term Internet Hindu.



I never knew her till I saw her recently.

Nothing profound to say, very shallow. And very basic at journalism.

Which is a new low for even journalists.


----------



## arp2041

Congress Dwara Janhit me Jari.......................


----------



## Vyom

arp2041 said:


> Congress Dwara Janhit me Jari.......................



That Mango Gupta fellow is actually an AAPTard... Or Congress B-Team


----------



## KS

arp2041 said:


> @Bhai Zakir



lulz..poor guy. 

Him and guynextdoor.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465056935641743360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Sidak said:


> Yes, my earlier Username was Parul.



Ohh ok...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465058179605225472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Lonely Hermit said:


> Can you believe this Bi**h



Quite a baboon lady. The nausea inducing, rhetorical, high pitched, pathetic sound quality from both husband and wife pair.



Ravi Nair said:


> She makes me vomit.



Trust me, you are not the only one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Lonely Hermit said:


> Can you believe this Bi**h



ye kya bakwas bol rahi hai ???


she wants Digvijay Singh to be PM ? ????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> ye kya bakwas bol rahi hai ???
> 
> 
> she wants Digvijay Singh to be PM ? ????



.............


----------



## Chronos

Star Wars said:


> ye kya bakwas bol rahi hai ???
> 
> 
> she wants Digvijay Singh to be PM ? ????




Well after the Amrita Rai fiasco, I think she may have 'ulterior' motives


----------



## he-man

Imcool said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465033043041079296
> Now IBN and Rajdeep both needs real treatment by BJP! Enough is enough!



is that truth??
modi'd assets are 113 crore?!!!


----------



## Star Wars

he-man said:


> is that truth??
> modi'd assets are 113 crore?!!!



No its not .....its blatant false journalism


----------



## gslv

Star Wars said:


> ye kya bakwas bol rahi hai ???
> 
> 
> she wants Digvijay Singh to be PM ? ????


After becoming PM Doggy will call her "tunch maal".
for those who don't know Digvijaya calls Congress MP 'tunch maal', BJP says he's 'mental' - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

Star Wars said:


> No its not .....its blatant false journalism


can u post real figures??
i doubt they can lie on this topic on mainstream tv


----------



## Star Wars

he-man said:


> can u post real figures??
> i doubt they can lie on this topic on mainstream tv



Its worth Rs.1.51cr as per affidavit

Narendra Modi does not own a car, has assets worth 1.51 crore | NDTV.com


----------



## Jason bourne

he-man said:


> can u post real figures??
> i doubt they can lie on this topic on mainstream tv



1.13 crore



he-man said:


> can u post real figures??
> i doubt they can lie on this topic on mainstream tv



1.13 crore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Jason bourne said:


> 1.13 crore
> 
> 
> 
> 1.13 crore


lol


----------



## Jason bourne

he-man said:


> lol


 
VARANASI: Narendra Modi on Thursday disclosed total assets worth Rs 1.65 crore — a rise of Rs 14.34 lakh from his declaration for Vadodara Lok Sabha seat a fortnight back, which was attributed by BJP to fund transfer by the party to an election account of its prime ministerial candidate.
The Gujarat chief minister's wealth is Rs 68 lakh higher than his main opponent AAP's Arvind Kejriwal who on Wednesday declared his individual assets at Rs 96.25 lakh. However, former Delhi chief minister and his wife Sunita together have higher movable and immovable assets worth Rs 2.14 crore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@Abingdonboy Indian Shahzada!!


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy Indian Shahzada!!


Worst part is these Gandhis use IAF helis for their personal use. Have seen many times myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vyom

he-man said:


> can u post real figures??
> i doubt they can lie on this topic on mainstream tv



Try out this web site.. You can get any info on any neta in India. 

Narendra Modi(Bharatiya Janata Party(BJP)):Constituency- MANINAGAR(AHMEDABAD) - Affidavit Information of Candidate:

plus try this search for Udayakumar SP of _AAP_ from Kanniyakumari constituency. If this guy isn't a trouble maker then I don't know who is !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imcool

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465079436207849473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465066182362419200
Both Sanjay Jha and Priyanka INC getting thrashed and don't even realize LOL !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy Indian Shahzada!!




L


Imcool said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465079436207849473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465066182362419200
> Both Sanjay Jha and Priyanka INC getting thrashed and don't even realize LOL !




I always reply to priyanka she is my favorite


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465093582286630912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imcool

Jason bourne said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> I always reply to priyanka she is my favorite












SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465093582286630912



This was bound to happen before 12th May! We knew  Since Gujarat Polls are over and AK was spreading lies in Varanasi that if Modi wins from Vadodara he will left Varanasi seat and I myself and many other were sending instant tweets to BJP/Modi twitter to let people know before Varanasi goes to poll that Modi will keep Varanasi seat .. 

It's good BJP said openly before 12th

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465091809530507264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465089903772966912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Imcool said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465079436207849473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465066182362419200
> Both Sanjay Jha and Priyanka INC getting thrashed and don't even realize LOL !










Lolamlol...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465089346077749248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465091809530507264
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465089903772966912


Obviously, When Under Congress and SP, like any other independent institution, even EC becomes toothless, this is bound to happen. Even, they have to save their *** after Varanasi fiasco.


----------



## Vyom

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy Indian Shahzada!!



Somewhere on that airfield is an IAF pilot, Who wants to test the onboard guns.. his humanity stops him. It bad to kill a kid with downs syndrome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465099904415977472



iss survey main BSP Ko nahi dikhaya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vyom

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465099904415977472


----------



## Proud Hindu

ab to 1000 % haar raha hai , warna woh post nahi karta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jaisa AK49 waise hi uske supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

What's EC upto ?? Giving a clean chit to Rahul Gandhi.What a bunch of sold outs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465108699493584897


----------



## kaykay

Sidak said:


> Jaisa AK49 waise hi uske supporters.


lmfao


----------



## Mujraparty




----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> Jaisa AK49 waise hi uske supporters.




AAP trolled


----------



## WAR-rior

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465099904415977472
> 
> 
> 
> iss survey main BSP Ko nahi dikhaya hai



What about CVoter survey where he showed 72% for AAP?


----------



## Proud Hindu

WAR-rior said:


> What about CVoter survey where he showed 72% for AAP?



cvoter survey ?


----------



## kbd-raaf

WAR-rior said:


> What about CVoter survey where he showed 72% for AAP?



He tweeted that it was fake and photoshopped.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464709071812456448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

kbd-raaf said:


> He tweeted that it was fake and photoshopped.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464709071812456448


Obviously it was. Thats why I compared CVote survey and this current one in same bracket.


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## WAR-rior

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465104440316289024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punjabiboy

*What will Modi, Kejriwal, and Rahul do if they become PM*
*




*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## arp2041

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh Sends Farewell Letters to Various World Leaders | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

I bet aaj rat 4 5 news channel modi ka interview dikhayenge indiaTV , Timesnow ,aajtak,  

Aajtak valo ne likha he MODI KA KRANTIKARI INTERVIW


----------



## anonymus

arp2041 said:


> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh Sends Farewell Letters to Various World Leaders | NDTV.com





भलमानस माँ-बेटे के चक्रव्यूह मे फस्कर बर्बाद हो गया I

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Mukhtar ansari ko Varanasi aane hi nahi diya


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465131884230361090


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465134635748323329


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465039420857389056
1.30 noon... & hottest sun!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465137144357335040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465039420857389056
> 1.30 noon... & hottest sun!



Don't worry soon you will be Ashutoast 



Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465134635748323329




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465137754393702400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465138902957686784


----------



## Marxist

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465137144357335040



Lt. General Zameerud-din Shah took part in Battle of Longewala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Maximum Campaign: BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi unleashes a blitzkrieg never seen before in Indian electoral history*







It's May 2. In the BJP war room in Varanasi's Surya Hotel, Amit Shah is huddled over an India map like a general plotting his next move. The phone rings. It's his boss, Narendra Modi. After a public rally in Balrampur, Uttar Pradesh, the BJP prime ministerial candidate is rushing back to Gandhinagar for a 3D holographic speech that will be relayed to 100 locations, mostly in parts of Bihar and Uttar Pradesh. BJP pollsters have alerted party strategists that Lalu Prasad Yadav has been gaining ground in Bihar while in eastern Uttar Pradesh, the Samajwadi Party and Congress may be shoring up their respective vote banks. The outcome of the brief conversation, conducted in chaste Gujarati, is that Modi will go to Rahul Gandhi's constituency, Amethi, on May 5 to quell Priyanka Gandhi's surging media momentum.


As the BJP campaign, encompassing all forms of media across every platform, swings into action to prepare its Amethi assault, what makes the Modi machine so formidable becomes apparent immediately. Calls are made to the party's Media Cell in New Delhi to get the message out. The National Digital Operations Centre in the party's Delhi headquarters is directed to update Modi's schedule on Facebook and create a Twitter buzz. The India272+ mobile app is updated, and instructions are sent to 2.5 million active volunteers across the country. Within minutes, the entire edifice comes up to speed with an Amethi strategy as if it was always meant to be in Modi's flight plan.

By the time the Gujarat Chief Minister goes into the daily 7.30 a.m. meeting with his campaign managers in his Gandhinagar home on May 5, having addressed eight other rallies over the past two days in Uttarakhand, West Bengal and Uttar Pradesh, a detailed Amethi dossier is on his in-flight reading list. The rest is left to Modi's powerful oratory and his ability to connect with audiences no matter which language they speak or which state they live in. "This is my younger sister Smriti Irani. I chose her for Amethi, but not to create fresh problems for the mother and son (Sonia Gandhi and Rahul). I sent her to solve Amethi's problems," he tells the Amethi crowd later in the day, before training his guns at Candidate Rahul and Campaigner Priyanka: "My little sister will take care of Amethi much more than your own sister takes care of you." Modi goes on to describe Amethi as one of India's most backward districts because of "40 wasted years" and "three wasted generations".

On the morning of the rally, BJP leader Yashwant Sinha released a slick eight-minute video about the neglect of Amethi. By afternoon, #NaMoINAmethi was trending on Twitter and the 'documentary' was on YouTube to complete the 360 experience.

Wherever you are in India, whatever your politics, and whomever you did or didn't vote for, the spectre of Modi hangs over the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. So relentless has been his campaign, so dramatic his delivery, and so ubiquitous his development message, that he has converted a complex parliamentary system into a presidential-style referendum on himself. Over the last nine months, Modi has travelled 300,000 km, or seven times the Earth's equatorial circumference. He has attended 5,187 events, addressed 477 rallies in 25 states while sleeping barely five hours a night, and harnessed the Internet and mobile telephony to connect with an estimated 230 million people, or one in every four voters. That's more people than the population of Brazil and three times the combined annual traffic of the Delhi and Mumbai airports. These are figures Barack Obama's 2012 US presidential campaign, from which the Modi machine learnt how to create an all-round 24x7 experience, would be proud of. Root for Modi or reject him, the way India's most controversial mass leader managed to create a personality cult in one short year will forever change how elections are fought in this country.

*Giving development a dialect*

What has worked for the Modi campaign is how he has steadfastly spoken about development, and development alone. He's contrasted his free-market economics with the Congress policy of expensive welfare schemes that have failed to make an impact on the ground due to poor implementation. Narrating his own life story as a tea-seller who is fighting to be prime minister, and a chief minister who kept Gujarat's golden wheels turning, Modi projects himself as the strong leader India has been clamouring for. "When the economic downturn began in 2009, Modi's development story started to gain credibility. For the last nine years, the Congress spoke of communalism versus secularism but Modi had already moved on from there. If Modi is where he is today, he has to thank Rahul Gandhi and Manmohan Singh for not adapting to a changing script," says Dipankar Gupta, Director of the Centre for Public Affairs and Critical Theory at Shiv Nadar University.





Campaign blitz
Click here to Enlarge
Despite his strong Hindutva credentials stemming from his early days in RSS, which openly backs him and campaigns for him, Modi has managed to distance himself from a right-wing agenda in a way that L.K. Advani had been unable to in 2004 and 2009. If you believe the message, Modi's campaign is a redefinition of Indian electoral politics, a paradigm shift where the promise is of fulfilling the aspirations of everybody, rather than reaching out to certain vote banks. "The Modi campaign has been imagined by looking at constituencies and segments as opposed to the traditional focus of almost exclusively appealing to caste," says social commentator and author Santosh Desai. "While caste continues to be a factor, the understanding is that the rural and urban are focused on the future and united in their desire for a better life." A seller of dreams, Modi has tapped directly into this sentiment, creating a new constituency among the middle-class by simultaneously playing to their anxieties and the confidences.


"Modi showed us that development has a dialect. Just like the Gujarat model, there is a Bihar model, a Rajasthan model, says Shiv Visvanathan, Professor at O P Jindal Global University in Sonepat. "In the end, he just sounded more efficient than the Congress. Through a well-orchestrated, brilliantly organised campaign, he managed to appropriate not just secularism but also nationalism."

*The many phases of Modi*

The Modi campaign was designed in phases more than a year ago, and he has tirelessly managed to follow the grand plan with almost no deviations. In the first phase, from March to September last year, Modi set out to convince the nation, and more importantly senior leaders within his own party, that he could be the face of change India so desperately seeks. His mission was to showcase his popularity, one speech at a time. Modi accepted invitations to events that catered to key demographics across the country-be it Sri Ram College of Commerce in New Delhi, FICCI Ladies Organisation, Google Big Tent, or the India Today Conclave on March 16, 2013, where he first articulated his 'Gujarat model' in detail. "The aim was to create bottom-up pressure on the BJP leadership," says a campaign insider. "Modi made it a US-style primary in which he had no direct opponent."





Everywhere man
The second phase was directed at the Assembly elections in five states, where Modi held a total of 55 rallies from September to November, enabling BJP to sweep Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh, return to power in Chhattisgarh, and emerge as the largest party in Delhi though its sheen was taken away by the emergence of his Varanasi Lok Sabha opponent Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party.


The third phase, from December 9 to March 13, was devoted to shoring up the party's internal mechanics in various states, rolling out new technological innovations, and attracting new allies and breakaway candidates. All of it engineered to facilitate the final push from March to May, with the launch of the 'Abki Baar Modi Sarkar' campaign slogan, created by the advertising agency Soho Square. In this phase, Modi started taking on regional leaders on their home turfs in 196 Bharat Vijay rallies across India-from Mamata Banerjee in West Bengal to J. Jayalalithaa in Tamil Nadu, and from Mulayam Singh Yadav in Uttar Pradesh to Lalu Yadav in Bihar.

Over the course of the campaign, Modi has developed a pattern in his speeches to tap into the deepest sentiments of his audiences. He begins by reminding them that they are a glorious people, and then goes into the local problems they are dealing with, contrasting their condition with the purported comfort of Gujarat. Modi then highlights the ineffectiveness of Congress governments over 60 years, setting the tone for jibes at his opponents and the promise of a grand future if he is given just one opportunity. The range of his local connect is apparent in how he spoke about the plight of banana farmers in Hajipur, Bihar, illegal Bangladeshi immigrants in Kolkata, and rampant economic backwardness in Bhubaneswar. In Jharkhand, he reminded his listeners how Jhumri Tilaiya was once famous for sending the highest number of song requests to All India Radio. And in Imphal, Manipur, he told the crowd that repairing the Jiribam highway can lessen the state's burden if there's an economic blockade in Nagaland.

The frenzy Modi generates is a natural extension of how he effectively touches a nerve, speaking only of development, economic progress and the 'Gujarat model'. Brand Modi, which once stood for division and majoritarianism, now signifies good governance. The Hindutva theme, though delivered subliminally through backdrops or references to local temples and deities, is never part of the main plot. One example of the reaction he invokes was how, during his serpentine roadshow in Varanasi on April 24, passengers rolling into the city by train repeatedly pulled the chain at a railway over-bridge to cheer Modi as his rally was passing below them.
*
High on technology*

A key element of Modi's morning meetings in Gandhinagar is deciding how the speeches of Rahul Gandhi and Modi's other political rivals will be monitored, and how their salient points will be delivered to Modi, who is airborne for a large part of the day as he shuttles from venue to venue. Key quotes are collected by his personal assistant Om Prakash Chandel, who travels with him, and passed on to Modi so that he can respond in his next speech. Another critical feature of life on the campaign trail is fastidiously sticking to schedule because even the slightest delay can throw the rest of the day into a tailspin. It is precise planning and constant monitoring of resources by Modi's staff that allows him to return home every night to prepare afresh for the next day. "Modiji owed at least 20 per cent of his public meetings to precise scheduling which enabled him to address more rallies," says Akhil Handa, former banker who now works with the Modi-backed NGO Citizens for Accountable Governance (CAG).





A Modi 3D speech being beamed in Ahmedabad
A cornerstone of the Modi campaign is the technical innovations that his team has been able to roll out to multiply his outreach. Quick to recognise the power of the internet and mobile phones in electioneering, Modi surrounded himself with tech-savvy supporters early to develop a comprehensive information dissemination system. His first order of business was ensuring that his maha rally in Rewari on September 15 was available on mobile phone. Users could dial in for a live broadcast of his speech to ex-servicemen in the Haryana hinterland. The range of this service has expanded over the last nine months. Subscribers can now listen to pre-recorded clips of Modi talking about issues such as inflation, development, corruption. Campaign insiders say more than three million people have heard Modi's speeches by dialling 4501-4501 in April alone.


The campaign's next offerings came in January: The India272+ mobile app for Android devices and the Modi4PM donation drive. Volunteers set up canopies to collect money and promote Modi. Sources in the IT Cell say the drive has already raked in more than Rs.5 crore. The publicity cost, not including TV, radio and print, is estimated to be Rs.150 crore.

On February 19, a week after Modi's Facebook likes hit the 10-million mark, the campaign launched a special NaMo Number. An SMS, missed call, or WhatsApp message to 78200-78200 added the user to BJP's database as a potential volunteer. Campaign sources say they receive an average of 100,000 missed calls on a daily basis, and that the total interactions with people through this service has now hit 130 million-more than half of the campaign's total outreach.

"Everyone talks only about the Internet, but it's mobile phones that have been the game-changer in the Modi campaign," says Arvind Gupta, IT Cell head. India has 205 million web users, according to the Internet and Mobile Association of India. In comparison, India's mobile subscriber base was 915.9 million in the end of 2013.

The branding for the next initiative, launched on February 20, was an example of how the Modi campaign has often been able to convert adversity into opportunity. During the AICC session in New Delhi on January 17, Mani Shankar Aiyar commented that though Modi can never become India's PM, they could make place for a tea stall for him at the meeting venue. Picking up on this, BJP decided to hold its remote 'nukkad sabhas' at tea shops and call them 'Chai pe Charcha'.

Through March and April, a fleet of GPS-fitted vans, or digital raths, drove to village squares across Uttar Pradesh and Bihar and played clips of Modi's speeches on 55-inch LED screens.

The last, and perhaps most effective tool, was the 3D rallies which started on April 10, one month before the last day of campaigning. Modi's experiment with 3D holograms during the 2012 Gujarat Assembly elections had got him a place in the Guinness World Records for delivering a speech to 53 locations simultaneously. These events sparked dramatic reactions. At a rally in Amritsar on April 18, some BJP supporters decided to get closer to Modi. As they surreptitiously started moving towards the dais, the security personnel were more amused than bemused. The supporters hadn't realised that it wasn't Modi in front of them, but only his holographic projection.

*Thinking on their feet*

In another instance of the campaign's flexibility, the moment Modi heard that Bihar needed his attention, he increased the frequency of his 3D appearances from once in three days to every evening from May 2 onwards. "It's sad that India's one arm comprising western states Gujarat, Rajasthan and Maharashtra is prosperous while its eastern arm comprising Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, West Bengal, the North-east and Odisha is not," Modi said from his hi-tech 3D studio managed by CAG, which is run by key campaign manager Prashant Kishor and comprises nearly 1,000 volunteers many of whom are from IITs and IIMs. "The hi-tech campaign has taken the Modi wave many miles further," says Kishor. A virtual Modi has already addressed nearly 14 million people.





Modi with his key campaign manager Prashant Kishor
Each time, he's spoken about the will to bring about change, not temples, communities or beliefs. The issues raised have been specifically tailored for his audiences, but the message universal.


But as Modi stands on the shores of the Ganga at the end of his revolutionary campaign, questions still remain. Has he been able to convince India that he stands for development and not Hindutva? Is the 'Gujarat model' alluring enough to overcome deeply entrenched caste equations? Can he actually deliver on his promises? Having clocked more than 300,000 km, Modi has literally gone from the Earth to the moon to become prime minister. The campaign was no small step. Can he now make the giant leap?



Read more at: Maximum Campaign: BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi unleashes a blitzkrieg never seen before in Indian electoral history : Cover Story - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SwAggeR

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465137144357335040



It came way too late. I think this is more out of apprehension that anyway Modi ji is comming to power than any goodwill gesture of Vice chancellor.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465144685598482432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Considering how hard he has worked this election season he simply deserves to get the top spot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465144685598482432




Didn't ever think Indira would pursue the politics of appeasment. Now it's time to review that unfateful decision and screen the muslims to strip the Indian nationality.


----------



## kbd-raaf

JanjaWeed said:


> *Maximum Campaign: BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi unleashes a blitzkrieg never seen before in Indian electoral history*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's May 2. In the BJP war room in Varanasi's Surya Hotel, Amit Shah is huddled over an India map like a general plotting his next move. The phone rings. It's his boss, Narendra Modi. After a public rally in Balrampur, Uttar Pradesh, the BJP prime ministerial candidate is rushing back to Gandhinagar for a 3D holographic speech that will be relayed to 100 locations, mostly in parts of Bihar and Uttar Pradesh. BJP pollsters have alerted party strategists that Lalu Prasad Yadav has been gaining ground in Bihar while in eastern Uttar Pradesh, the Samajwadi Party and Congress may be shoring up their respective vote banks. The outcome of the brief conversation, conducted in chaste Gujarati, is that Modi will go to Rahul Gandhi's constituency, Amethi, on May 5 to quell Priyanka Gandhi's surging media momentum.
> 
> 
> As the BJP campaign, encompassing all forms of media across every platform, swings into action to prepare its Amethi assault, what makes the Modi machine so formidable becomes apparent immediately. Calls are made to the party's Media Cell in New Delhi to get the message out. The National Digital Operations Centre in the party's Delhi headquarters is directed to update Modi's schedule on Facebook and create a Twitter buzz. The India272+ mobile app is updated, and instructions are sent to 2.5 million active volunteers across the country. Within minutes, the entire edifice comes up to speed with an Amethi strategy as if it was always meant to be in Modi's flight plan.
> 
> By the time the Gujarat Chief Minister goes into the daily 7.30 a.m. meeting with his campaign managers in his Gandhinagar home on May 5, having addressed eight other rallies over the past two days in Uttarakhand, West Bengal and Uttar Pradesh, a detailed Amethi dossier is on his in-flight reading list. The rest is left to Modi's powerful oratory and his ability to connect with audiences no matter which language they speak or which state they live in. "This is my younger sister Smriti Irani. I chose her for Amethi, but not to create fresh problems for the mother and son (Sonia Gandhi and Rahul). I sent her to solve Amethi's problems," he tells the Amethi crowd later in the day, before training his guns at Candidate Rahul and Campaigner Priyanka: "My little sister will take care of Amethi much more than your own sister takes care of you." Modi goes on to describe Amethi as one of India's most backward districts because of "40 wasted years" and "three wasted generations".
> 
> On the morning of the rally, BJP leader Yashwant Sinha released a slick eight-minute video about the neglect of Amethi. By afternoon, #NaMoINAmethi was trending on Twitter and the 'documentary' was on YouTube to complete the 360 experience.
> 
> Wherever you are in India, whatever your politics, and whomever you did or didn't vote for, the spectre of Modi hangs over the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. So relentless has been his campaign, so dramatic his delivery, and so ubiquitous his development message, that he has converted a complex parliamentary system into a presidential-style referendum on himself. Over the last nine months, Modi has travelled 300,000 km, or seven times the Earth's equatorial circumference. He has attended 5,187 events, addressed 477 rallies in 25 states while sleeping barely five hours a night, and harnessed the Internet and mobile telephony to connect with an estimated 230 million people, or one in every four voters. That's more people than the population of Brazil and three times the combined annual traffic of the Delhi and Mumbai airports. These are figures Barack Obama's 2012 US presidential campaign, from which the Modi machine learnt how to create an all-round 24x7 experience, would be proud of. Root for Modi or reject him, the way India's most controversial mass leader managed to create a personality cult in one short year will forever change how elections are fought in this country.
> 
> *Giving development a dialect*
> 
> What has worked for the Modi campaign is how he has steadfastly spoken about development, and development alone. He's contrasted his free-market economics with the Congress policy of expensive welfare schemes that have failed to make an impact on the ground due to poor implementation. Narrating his own life story as a tea-seller who is fighting to be prime minister, and a chief minister who kept Gujarat's golden wheels turning, Modi projects himself as the strong leader India has been clamouring for. "When the economic downturn began in 2009, Modi's development story started to gain credibility. For the last nine years, the Congress spoke of communalism versus secularism but Modi had already moved on from there. If Modi is where he is today, he has to thank Rahul Gandhi and Manmohan Singh for not adapting to a changing script," says Dipankar Gupta, Director of the Centre for Public Affairs and Critical Theory at Shiv Nadar University.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campaign blitz
> Click here to Enlarge
> Despite his strong Hindutva credentials stemming from his early days in RSS, which openly backs him and campaigns for him, Modi has managed to distance himself from a right-wing agenda in a way that L.K. Advani had been unable to in 2004 and 2009. If you believe the message, Modi's campaign is a redefinition of Indian electoral politics, a paradigm shift where the promise is of fulfilling the aspirations of everybody, rather than reaching out to certain vote banks. "The Modi campaign has been imagined by looking at constituencies and segments as opposed to the traditional focus of almost exclusively appealing to caste," says social commentator and author Santosh Desai. "While caste continues to be a factor, the understanding is that the rural and urban are focused on the future and united in their desire for a better life." A seller of dreams, Modi has tapped directly into this sentiment, creating a new constituency among the middle-class by simultaneously playing to their anxieties and the confidences.
> 
> 
> "Modi showed us that development has a dialect. Just like the Gujarat model, there is a Bihar model, a Rajasthan model, says Shiv Visvanathan, Professor at O P Jindal Global University in Sonepat. "In the end, he just sounded more efficient than the Congress. Through a well-orchestrated, brilliantly organised campaign, he managed to appropriate not just secularism but also nationalism."
> 
> *The many phases of Modi*
> 
> The Modi campaign was designed in phases more than a year ago, and he has tirelessly managed to follow the grand plan with almost no deviations. In the first phase, from March to September last year, Modi set out to convince the nation, and more importantly senior leaders within his own party, that he could be the face of change India so desperately seeks. His mission was to showcase his popularity, one speech at a time. Modi accepted invitations to events that catered to key demographics across the country-be it Sri Ram College of Commerce in New Delhi, FICCI Ladies Organisation, Google Big Tent, or the India Today Conclave on March 16, 2013, where he first articulated his 'Gujarat model' in detail. "The aim was to create bottom-up pressure on the BJP leadership," says a campaign insider. "Modi made it a US-style primary in which he had no direct opponent."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere man
> The second phase was directed at the Assembly elections in five states, where Modi held a total of 55 rallies from September to November, enabling BJP to sweep Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh, return to power in Chhattisgarh, and emerge as the largest party in Delhi though its sheen was taken away by the emergence of his Varanasi Lok Sabha opponent Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party.
> 
> 
> The third phase, from December 9 to March 13, was devoted to shoring up the party's internal mechanics in various states, rolling out new technological innovations, and attracting new allies and breakaway candidates. All of it engineered to facilitate the final push from March to May, with the launch of the 'Abki Baar Modi Sarkar' campaign slogan, created by the advertising agency Soho Square. In this phase, Modi started taking on regional leaders on their home turfs in 196 Bharat Vijay rallies across India-from Mamata Banerjee in West Bengal to J. Jayalalithaa in Tamil Nadu, and from Mulayam Singh Yadav in Uttar Pradesh to Lalu Yadav in Bihar.
> 
> Over the course of the campaign, Modi has developed a pattern in his speeches to tap into the deepest sentiments of his audiences. He begins by reminding them that they are a glorious people, and then goes into the local problems they are dealing with, contrasting their condition with the purported comfort of Gujarat. Modi then highlights the ineffectiveness of Congress governments over 60 years, setting the tone for jibes at his opponents and the promise of a grand future if he is given just one opportunity. The range of his local connect is apparent in how he spoke about the plight of banana farmers in Hajipur, Bihar, illegal Bangladeshi immigrants in Kolkata, and rampant economic backwardness in Bhubaneswar. In Jharkhand, he reminded his listeners how Jhumri Tilaiya was once famous for sending the highest number of song requests to All India Radio. And in Imphal, Manipur, he told the crowd that repairing the Jiribam highway can lessen the state's burden if there's an economic blockade in Nagaland.
> 
> The frenzy Modi generates is a natural extension of how he effectively touches a nerve, speaking only of development, economic progress and the 'Gujarat model'. Brand Modi, which once stood for division and majoritarianism, now signifies good governance. The Hindutva theme, though delivered subliminally through backdrops or references to local temples and deities, is never part of the main plot. One example of the reaction he invokes was how, during his serpentine roadshow in Varanasi on April 24, passengers rolling into the city by train repeatedly pulled the chain at a railway over-bridge to cheer Modi as his rally was passing below them.
> *High on technology*
> 
> A key element of Modi's morning meetings in Gandhinagar is deciding how the speeches of Rahul Gandhi and Modi's other political rivals will be monitored, and how their salient points will be delivered to Modi, who is airborne for a large part of the day as he shuttles from venue to venue. Key quotes are collected by his personal assistant Om Prakash Chandel, who travels with him, and passed on to Modi so that he can respond in his next speech. Another critical feature of life on the campaign trail is fastidiously sticking to schedule because even the slightest delay can throw the rest of the day into a tailspin. It is precise planning and constant monitoring of resources by Modi's staff that allows him to return home every night to prepare afresh for the next day. "Modiji owed at least 20 per cent of his public meetings to precise scheduling which enabled him to address more rallies," says Akhil Handa, former banker who now works with the Modi-backed NGO Citizens for Accountable Governance (CAG).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Modi 3D speech being beamed in Ahmedabad
> A cornerstone of the Modi campaign is the technical innovations that his team has been able to roll out to multiply his outreach. Quick to recognise the power of the internet and mobile phones in electioneering, Modi surrounded himself with tech-savvy supporters early to develop a comprehensive information dissemination system. His first order of business was ensuring that his maha rally in Rewari on September 15 was available on mobile phone. Users could dial in for a live broadcast of his speech to ex-servicemen in the Haryana hinterland. The range of this service has expanded over the last nine months. Subscribers can now listen to pre-recorded clips of Modi talking about issues such as inflation, development, corruption. Campaign insiders say more than three million people have heard Modi's speeches by dialling 4501-4501 in April alone.
> 
> 
> The campaign's next offerings came in January: The India272+ mobile app for Android devices and the Modi4PM donation drive. Volunteers set up canopies to collect money and promote Modi. Sources in the IT Cell say the drive has already raked in more than Rs.5 crore. The publicity cost, not including TV, radio and print, is estimated to be Rs.150 crore.
> 
> On February 19, a week after Modi's Facebook likes hit the 10-million mark, the campaign launched a special NaMo Number. An SMS, missed call, or WhatsApp message to 78200-78200 added the user to BJP's database as a potential volunteer. Campaign sources say they receive an average of 100,000 missed calls on a daily basis, and that the total interactions with people through this service has now hit 130 million-more than half of the campaign's total outreach.
> 
> "Everyone talks only about the Internet, but it's mobile phones that have been the game-changer in the Modi campaign," says Arvind Gupta, IT Cell head. India has 205 million web users, according to the Internet and Mobile Association of India. In comparison, India's mobile subscriber base was 915.9 million in the end of 2013.
> 
> The branding for the next initiative, launched on February 20, was an example of how the Modi campaign has often been able to convert adversity into opportunity. During the AICC session in New Delhi on January 17, Mani Shankar Aiyar commented that though Modi can never become India's PM, they could make place for a tea stall for him at the meeting venue. Picking up on this, BJP decided to hold its remote 'nukkad sabhas' at tea shops and call them 'Chai pe Charcha'.
> 
> Through March and April, a fleet of GPS-fitted vans, or digital raths, drove to village squares across Uttar Pradesh and Bihar and played clips of Modi's speeches on 55-inch LED screens.
> 
> The last, and perhaps most effective tool, was the 3D rallies which started on April 10, one month before the last day of campaigning. Modi's experiment with 3D holograms during the 2012 Gujarat Assembly elections had got him a place in the Guinness World Records for delivering a speech to 53 locations simultaneously. These events sparked dramatic reactions. At a rally in Amritsar on April 18, some BJP supporters decided to get closer to Modi. As they surreptitiously started moving towards the dais, the security personnel were more amused than bemused. The supporters hadn't realised that it wasn't Modi in front of them, but only his holographic projection.
> 
> *Thinking on their feet*
> 
> In another instance of the campaign's flexibility, the moment Modi heard that Bihar needed his attention, he increased the frequency of his 3D appearances from once in three days to every evening from May 2 onwards. "It's sad that India's one arm comprising western states Gujarat, Rajasthan and Maharashtra is prosperous while its eastern arm comprising Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, West Bengal, the North-east and Odisha is not," Modi said from his hi-tech 3D studio managed by CAG, which is run by key campaign manager Prashant Kishor and comprises nearly 1,000 volunteers many of whom are from IITs and IIMs. "The hi-tech campaign has taken the Modi wave many miles further," says Kishor. A virtual Modi has already addressed nearly 14 million people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi with his key campaign manager Prashant Kishor
> Each time, he's spoken about the will to bring about change, not temples, communities or beliefs. The issues raised have been specifically tailored for his audiences, but the message universal.
> 
> 
> But as Modi stands on the shores of the Ganga at the end of his revolutionary campaign, questions still remain. Has he been able to convince India that he stands for development and not Hindutva? Is the 'Gujarat model' alluring enough to overcome deeply entrenched caste equations? Can he actually deliver on his promises? Having clocked more than 300,000 km, Modi has literally gone from the Earth to the moon to become prime minister. The campaign was no small step. Can he now make the giant leap?
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: Maximum Campaign: BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi unleashes a blitzkrieg never seen before in Indian electoral history : Cover Story - India Today



There will come a time, many years in the future, when people will ask us what we were doing during this campaign.

Remember the women's-suffrage movement, the movement against racial discrimination against blacks in the US? Modi's outreach is broader and encompasses the fates of many more souls than those two deserved movements. We are all truly blessed to have had the chance to be a part of this truly colossal feat of social engineering and effective organisation.

Ever wondered why Congress is putting up a very lame campaign? They're not. They're doing the best they can and what they always have done in previous elections. They're simply unable to competently pull of the immense scale of organisation and coordination that Modi and his team have done in the past few months. If he still has the same work-ethic and immense organisational capability in his duties as PM we can all definitively say that 'Acchey Din Aane Waley hain'.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465149360544964608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465150917726068736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465150945001631744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465150744052510720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465149331159265280


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465150669087727616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465149645501366272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465149331159265280


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465149108617895936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465149077018398720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465148837355479040


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465147840063217667

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465147825785802752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465157089245929475


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465156384867090432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465134635748323329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465136086398685184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465148069420363776


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465166903699177472


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465164762197020672


----------



## arp2041

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465164762197020672



Khana Manmohan hi banayega kya?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465177762051809282


----------



## SwAggeR

3 shot, many injured in Hindu-Muslim clashes in Meerut, BJP uploads photos | The Indian Express

At least a dozen people were injured in a communal clash that lasted for nearly two hours in Meerut on Saturday. Three of the injured are reported to have suffered bullet injuries, and one is said to be critical.

According to reports, the violence started after a scuffle between Hindus and Muslims over putting up a fence around a well outside a mosque in Teergaraan area here. The clashes then spread to the nearby areas of Bazaza Bazar, Lala Bazar and Budhana gate. Both the groups are alleged to have fired at each other.

BJP corporator Vijay Anand, who was among the first to reach Teergaraan, was allegedly manhandled and his motorcycle was set on fire.

“I reached the place carrying a copy of the local court verdict which banned any construction around the well. The court held that it is a public property as a Jain temple is also located in the area. Nobody paid heed to me. They pushed me aside and set my bike ablaze while the police took no action,” alleged Anand.

Local BJP leaders uploaded photographs of the youth who is reported to be critically injured on Facebook and WhatsApp.

Party supporters, led by Meerut Mayor Ravikant Ahluwallia, staged protests in the affected area.

“The police did not react in time, as a result of which the clash escalated. The local police are operating at the behest of the ruling party as they remained soft towards members of the minority community who started the trouble,” alleged Ahluwallia.


----------



## Parul

SwAggeR said:


> 3 shot, many injured in Hindu-Muslim clashes in Meerut, BJP uploads photos | The Indian Express
> 
> At least a dozen people were injured in a communal clash that lasted for nearly two hours in Meerut on Saturday. Three of the injured are reported to have suffered bullet injuries, and one is said to be critical.
> 
> According to reports, the violence started after a scuffle between Hindus and Muslims over putting up a fence around a well outside a mosque in Teergaraan area here. The clashes then spread to the nearby areas of Bazaza Bazar, Lala Bazar and Budhana gate. Both the groups are alleged to have fired at each other.
> 
> BJP corporator Vijay Anand, who was among the first to reach Teergaraan, was allegedly manhandled and his motorcycle was set on fire.
> 
> “I reached the place carrying a copy of the local court verdict which banned any construction around the well. The court held that it is a public property as a Jain temple is also located in the area. Nobody paid heed to me. They pushed me aside and set my bike ablaze while the police took no action,” alleged Anand.
> 
> Local BJP leaders uploaded photographs of the youth who is reported to be critically injured on Facebook and WhatsApp.
> 
> Party supporters, led by Meerut Mayor Ravikant Ahluwallia, staged protests in the affected area.
> 
> “The police did not react in time, as a result of which the clash escalated. The local police are operating at the behest of the ruling party as they remained soft towards members of the minority community who started the trouble,” alleged Ahluwallia.



Sickular Parties are going to Blame Modi for this too.  

Can it have negative Impact in next Phase of elections?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Considering how hard he has worked this election season he simply deserves to get the top spot


Just imagine a scenario where he will fall short of the target & external support will only come if someone else from BJP is made PM candidate! How will the public respond? & dirty trick department of media has already taken up the cause. Debates on TV channels have started to stir it up by giving a strong push to this possibility.


----------



## SwAggeR

Sidak said:


> Sickular Parties are going to Blame Modi for this too.
> 
> Can it have negative Impact in next Phase of elections?



Positive for BJP as BJP corporator was just implementing court orders. What BJP need to do is to only spread this news to sweep the remaing seats of UP & Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Khana Manmohan hi banayega kya?


nahi.. he will serve for her one last time!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> *Just imagine a scenario where he will fall short of the target & external support will only come if someone else from BJP is made PM candidate!* How will the public respond? & dirty trick department of media has already taken up the cause. Debates on TV channels have started to stir it up by giving a strong push to this possibility.



Even I'm worried about it. Got chance to speak to some of BJP's Karyakartas and they are saying BJP is not doing well in UP, Maharastra & Bihar...Won't get 50 odd seats from UP and other things....Don't know whom to believe and whom not to..Keeping my fingers crossed & waiting for 16th May.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Just imagine a scenario where he will fall short of the target & external support will only come if someone else from BJP is made PM candidate! How will the public respond? & dirty trick department of media has already taken up the cause. Debates on TV channels have started to stir it up by giving a strong push to this possibility.



This whole election was about Modi or no Modi.But if BJP goes with Advani as PM then people who gave mandate to Modi to serve us as PM will feel cheated.

BJD and YSRC will come onboard with BJP as Modi at it's helm. Not to overlook 10-15 independents who won't want fresh election.



Sidak said:


> Even I'm worried about it. Got chance to speak to some of BJP's Karyakartas and they are saying BJP is not doing well in UP, Maharastra & Bihar...Won't get 50 odd seats from UP and other things....Don't know whom to believe and whom not to..Keeping my fingers crossed & waiting for 16th May.



Exit polls on 12'th evening itself will clear many doubts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> Even I'm worried about it. Got chance to speak to some of BJP's Karyakartas and they are saying BJP is not doing well in UP, Maharastra & Bihar...Won't get 50 odd seats from UP and other things....Don't know whom to believe and whom not to..Keeping my fingers crossed & waiting for 16th May.



I heard BJP was doing well in these three states


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Even I'm worried about it. Got chance to speak to some of BJP's Karyakartas and they are saying BJP is not doing well in UP, Maharastra & Bihar...Won't get 50 odd seats from UP and other things....Don't know whom to believe and whom not to..Keeping my fingers crossed & waiting for 16th May.





SwAggeR said:


> This whole election was about Modi or no Modi.But if BJP goes with Advani as PM then people who gave mandate to Modi to serve us PM will feel cheated.
> 
> BJD and YSRC will come onboard with BJP as Modi at it's helm. Not to overlook 10-15 independents who won't want fresh election.
> 
> 
> 
> Exit polls on 12'th evening itself will clear many doubts.


Stopping Modi at any cost no matter what is the only priority for Congress & their secular sidekicks. If at all NDA falls short by 20* seats.. believe me, there will be congress propped up sickular party coming to support NDA right away without much effort, but with a caveat to create confusion & differences within BJP straight away. You'll have pimps like Diggy saying so & so is willing to support NDA, provided Sushma Swaraj is made PM... or Advani is made.. etc etc. BJP shouldn't fall for this bluff.. Either it's Modi or opposition! BJP supporters will not settle for anything else!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Just imagine a scenario where he will fall short of the target & external support will only come if someone else from BJP is made PM candidate! How will the public respond? & dirty trick department of media has already taken up the cause. Debates on TV channels have started to stir it up by giving a strong push to this possibility.



Not gonna happen , its gone way to far for BJP .. NO one can replace Modi at this stage ... IF NDA gets 250+ then getting allies wont be very difficult and even if 3rd front is formed expect govt. to collapse in months time ...



JanjaWeed said:


> Stopping Modi at any cost no matter what is the only priority for Congress & their secular sidekicks. If at all NDA falls short by 20* seats.. believe me, there will be congress propped up sickular party coming to support NDA right away without much effort, but with a caveat to create confusion & differences within BJP straight away. You'll have pimps like Diggy saying so & so is willing to support NDA, provided Sushma Swaraj is made PM... or Advani is made.. etc etc. BJP shouldn't fall for this bluff.. Either it's Modi or opposition! BJP supporters will not settle for anything else!



Abe yaar , its not gonna happen. Either its Modi with BJP or someone else . IF Bjp puts someone else the credibility loss will be irreparable . Either way all trends suggest NDA will get Majority on its own and if it falls be 20 odd seats then Jaya and few independent MLA;s will join.. Nothing to get worried about

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Not gonna happen , its gone way to far for BJP .. NO one can replace Modi at this stage ... IF NDA gets 250+ then getting allies wont be very difficult and even if 3rd front is formed expect govt. to collapse in months time ...


that's what we are hoping. Then again Modi would have prepared for every eventuality. I'm quite confident that he already has secret understanding with quite a few regional leaders who are not part of NDA at present. Modi is not someone who will go to any fight half prepared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> that's what we are hoping. Then again Modi would have prepared for every eventuality. I'm quite confident that he already has secret understanding with quite a few regional leaders who are not part of NDA at present. Modi is not someone who will go to any fight half prepared.



Till now everyone was talking about NDA getting majority on its own , what happened all of a sudden ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Till now everyone was talking about NDA getting majority on its own , what happened all of a sudden ?


Cold feet! Thinking about the worst case scenario. It's like.. when you know all the hard work is done.. & waiting for the reward. You don't want to get overexcited or overconfident.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Cold feet! Thinking about the worst case scenario. It's like.. when you know all the hard work is done.. & waiting for the reward. You don't want to get overexcited or overconfident.



NO point in thinking , either way we will have an idea after exit polls are released on Monday , as per the leaked exit polls NDA is getting around 285 seats ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> NO point in thinking , either way we will have an idea after exit polls are released on Monday , as per the leaked exit polls BJP is getting around 285 seats ..


on it's own or BJP+?


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> on it's own or BJP+?



i meant NDA...BJP around 245-255 i think



JanjaWeed said:


> Cold feet! Thinking about the worst case scenario. It's like.. when you know all the hard work is done.. & waiting for the reward. You don't want to get overexcited or overconfident.



and of course there are other reasons why i think he will win , but this is not a forum for this . so chill....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> NO point in thinking , either way we will have an idea after exit polls are released on Monday , as per the leaked exit polls NDA is getting around 285 seats ..



Exit poll of which agency ?? Anyway we have one last phase of polliing.


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Exit poll of which agency ?? Anyway we have one last phase of polliing.



I don't remember , some investment company gave exit poll info to their internal staff which got leaked



Indian-King said:


> arvind varanasi se jitega



Nahi ra ....Aravind PM Banega , phir 49 din ke baad bhag jayega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaalapani

Indian-King said:


> arvind varanasi se jitega
> 
> modhi lullad bas ganga maiya karta raha kar gandu



Thu desh se bhag jayega deho just week left for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

Indian-King said:


> arvind varanasi se jitega
> 
> modhi lullad bas ganga maiya karta raha kar gandu



@chak de INDIA ise kuch chahiye dekho.



Indian-King said:


> tum log dess k gadaar ka support kar rahe ho



Kaun hai re gaddar?Sonia,AJ,Rahul hai re gadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indian-King said:


> arvind varanasi se jitega
> 
> modhi lullad bas ganga maiya karta raha kar gandu



@Emmie @Manticore @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

Indian-King said:


> arvind varanasi se jitega
> 
> modhi lullad bas ganga maiya karta raha kar gandu



Arvind ji haarne wale hai , uske baad kumar vishwas ji party take over karlenge


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

pvsarath said:


> @chak de INDIA ise kuch chahiye dekho.


De diya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaalapani

chak de INDIA said:


> De diya



Oh mission Kashmir per hai.
Kuch dedo kashmir ka bomb.oh dialogue hai na.dood kheer.


----------



## Star Wars

Been waiting for 16nth may 2014 for years ..now its only 6 days away..... Then its Party time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

Star Wars said:


> Been waiting for 16nth may 2014 for years ..now its only 6 days away..... Then its Party time



It is actually 5 days and not 6


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465195960713220096


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465195960713220096



He is a known Modi Critic


----------



## arp2041

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465195960713220096



Sidharth Varadrajan 



Star Wars said:


> He is a known Modi Critic



He is a LEFTIST associated with The Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Star Wars said:


> He is a known Modi Critic





arp2041 said:


> Sidharth Varadrajan
> 
> 
> 
> He is a LEFTIST associated with The Hindu.


yup conservative estimates,Hindu editors have tones although not completely leftist.


----------



## SwAggeR

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465195960713220096


Hindu newspaper kicked him out for uncalled Modi criticism.


----------



## JanjaWeed

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465195960713220096


Aah.. wasn't he sitting at NDTV studios when they themselves predicted 275+ for NDA? Bitterness was quite blatant then... & it has only grown further

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465197895654719488

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465197895654719488




Essentially he was having wet dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Aah.. wasn't he sitting at NDTV studios when they themselves predicted 275+ for NDA? Bitterness was quite blatant then... & it has only grown further




And one old muslim lady along with him was also bitching too much.


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Aah.. wasn't he sitting at NDTV studios when they themselves predicted 275+ for NDA? Bitterness was quite blatant then... & it has only grown further



But see the real IRONY of Indian Democracy, A congress can form the govt. even with 145 seats (half of the magic no.) but BJP may still have to sit in the opposition even when it get around 200 seats.

INDIA IS REALLY GREAT!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> And one old muslim lady along with him was also bitching too much.


ya.. i forgot name of that lady. They have them sort of people in every channel. There is one in CNN-IBN.. someone called Malini Chatterjee or something. People like them claim to be neutral panellists, while their only job is to undermine BJP & hype Congress!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> ya.. i forgot name of that lady. They have them sort of people in every channel. There is one in CNN-IBN.. someone called Malini Chatterjee or something. People like them claim to be neutral panellists, while their only job is to undermine BJP & hype Congress!



Saba Naqvi, she sees an AAPwave everywhere................Modi is losing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> But see the real IRONY of Indian Democracy, A congress can form the govt. even with 145 seats (half of the magic no.) but BJP may still have to sit in the opposition even when it get around 200 seats.
> 
> INDIA IS REALLY GREAT!!!


That's the sad part which people fail to highlight. They come to power with one set alliance... & end their term with entirely different. & they still claim to be a legitimate govt!


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> That's the sad part which people fail to highlight. They come to power with one set alliance... & end their term with entirely different. & they still claim to be a legitimate govt!



An NDa with 240-250 seats in opposition only means the ruling govt getting its *** kicked out in a few months


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> An NDa with 240-250 seats in opposition only means the ruling govt getting its *** kicked out in a few months


& that ruling govt will be nothing but kichdi. To counter an alliance of 250 you need to have BSP-SP, Left-TMC, AIADMK-DMK & all that in same pool. Wow.. it would be real treat to see how they are going to work together!


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> & that ruling govt will be nothing but kichdi. To counter an alliance of 250 you need to have BSP-SP, Left-TMC, AIADMK-DMK & all that in same pool. Wow.. it would be real treat to see how they are going to work together!



left with TMC , AIADMK with DMK , sp with BSP .... what a sad joke for a govt. formation ...


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> left with TMC , AIADMK with DMK , sp with BSP .... what a sad joke for a govt. formation ...



The GREATEST joke will be all of them together with Corrupt, Idiotic, Socialistic, Opportunist CONGRESS JUST to keep COMMUNAL forces out of power!


----------



## wolfschanzze

I just hope BJP gets majority got cash invested in stocks which as they say will rise on may 16 and hope to encash that profit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> The GREATEST joke will be all of them together with Corrupt, Idiotic, Socialistic, Opportunist CONGRESS JUST to keep COMMUNAL forces out of power!



Its over for them , no government can survive while being heavily unpopular .. There was no protests until now hoping that elections would change things, if they win due to hook or by crook then all hell will break loose...



wolfschanzze said:


> I just hope BJP gets majority got cash invested in stocks which as they say will rise on may 16 and hope to encash that profit.



Victory is 90% certain , so nothing to worry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

AIDMK, YSRc, and BJD have no choice but to support BJP from inside or outside(BJD and AIDMK can come to NDA while Jagan can support from outside). All these 3 parties are anti-congress and will only damage themselves by supporting congress(BJD's prime rival in state, YSR can't after telengana and everyone know about AIDMKs stand against Congress for years now) so no point that they will support 3rd front which is backed by congress.
They are bound to come with NDA and I can bet about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Star Wars said:


> Its over for them , no government can survive while being heavily unpopular .. There was no protests until now hoping that elections would change things, if they win due to hook or by crook then all hell will break loose...
> 
> 
> 
> Victory is 90% certain , so nothing to worry


 Nifty will go over 700 points on may 16if Bjp gets above 220+ and NDA in total form a majority without taking in new allies i might get 4-5 lakhs and my brother around 10 lakhs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> AIDMK, YSRc, and BJD have no choice but to support BJP from inside or outside(BJD and AIDMK can come to NDA while Jagan can support from outside). All these 3 parties are anti-congress and will only damage themselves by supporting congress(BJD's prime rival in state, YSR can't after telengana and everyone know about AIDMKs stand against Congress for years now) so no point that they will support 3rd front which is backed by congress.
> They are bound to come with NDA and I can bet about it.



Agree and Jaya Hates Sonia to the core so much so that she calls Sonia by her real name Maino a few times


----------



## target killer (MQM)

mai modi kay sath hun

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wolfschanzze

Anyone wants to invest and get a quick buck on May 16 now is the time.


----------



## kaykay

Star Wars said:


> Agree and Jaya Hates Sonia to the core so much so that she calls Sonia by her real name Maino a few times


True that. Besides she is a good friend of Modi.
Also about Jagan, recently he clearly said that He will support anyone in centre except Congress. Though he may demand special package for SA in returns.
About BJD, they are old BJP allies and there prime rival in Odisha is Congress.



target killer (MQM) said:


> mai modi kay sath hun


To prem se bolo 'aabki baar, modi sarcar'. Jai ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465218377770749952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465218377770749952


Kaha se aate hai yeh aap ki chutiye log.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

Varanasi k road shows ne to dara diya aaj. Sab ki itne bade road shows the.AAP ka road show bhi kaafi bada tha. Modi ji jeet jayenge na ??


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> Stopping Modi at any cost no matter what is the only priority for Congress & their secular sidekicks. If at all NDA falls short by 20* seats.. believe me, there will be congress propped up sickular party coming to support NDA right away without much effort, but with a caveat to create confusion & differences within BJP straight away. You'll have pimps like Diggy saying so & so is willing to support NDA, provided Sushma Swaraj is made PM... or Advani is made.. etc etc. BJP shouldn't fall for this bluff.. Either it's Modi or opposition! BJP supporters will not settle for anything else!




Areee bhai log kuch tention na lo yaar trust MODI usko sab patta he or wo PM banenga BJP agar govt. Banayengi to MODi PM honge kyunki rajnath , advani , sushma sab ko pata he jo bhi seate mili he wo modi ki vajah se mili he agar modi k siva koi or BJP ka pm banenga to BJP khatam ho jayengi ....


And belive me modi is very lucky nothing can stop him from being next PM of india....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Angry Bird said:


> Varanasi k road shows ne to dara diya aaj. Sab ki itne bade road shows the.AAP ka road show bhi kaafi bada tha. Modi ji jeet jayenge na ??


More like rent a crowd today. Same crowd with different topies at different times!



Jason bourne said:


> Areee bhai log kuch tention na lo yaar trust MODI usko sab patta he or wo PM banenga BJP agar govt. Banayengi to MODi PM honge kyunki rajnath , advani , sushma sab ko pata he jo bhi seate mili he wo modi ki vajah se mili he agar modi k siva koi or BJP ka pm banenga to BJP khatam ho jayengi ....
> 
> 
> And belive me modi is very lucky nothing can stop him from being next PM of india....


Inshallah


----------



## target killer (MQM)

kab khatam hongay election aur kab announced hoga new pm?


----------



## Jason bourne

target killer (MQM) said:


> kab khatam hongay election aur kab announced hoga new pm?




Agle sukravaar....

Modi sarkaar ......


----------



## JanjaWeed

target killer (MQM) said:


> kab khatam hongay election aur kab announced hoga new pm?


12th ko khatam hoga election...16 ko aayega result....17 ko hoga naya PM aur 18 ko shuru hoga jung


----------



## target killer (MQM)

JanjaWeed said:


> 12th ko khatam hoga election...16 ko aayega result....17 ko hoga naya PM aur 18 ko shuru hoga jung


waha toh fair election hotay yaha toh croro jali vote dalay hotay


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> 12th ko khatam hoga election...16 ko aayega result....17 ko hoga naya PM aur 18 ko shuru hoga jung




250+ BJP  

NDA 302+  

12th may ko or parties NDA me samil ho sakti he ....


----------



## target killer (MQM)

Jason bourne said:


> 250+ BJP
> 
> NDA 302+
> 
> 12th may ko or parties NDA me samil ho sakti he ....


NDA konsi party hai?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> 250+ BJP
> 
> NDA 302+
> 
> 12th may ko or parties NDA me samil ho sakti he ....


Array tere muh mai ghee shakkar


----------



## WAR-rior

Jason bourne said:


> 250+ BJP
> 
> NDA 302+
> 
> 12th may ko or parties NDA me samil ho sakti he ....


ye kaha se laya bhai? Mental Masturbation hai ya Khufiya Khabar hai?


----------



## Jason bourne

WAR-rior said:


> ye kaha se laya bhai? Mental Masturbation hai ya Khufiya Khabar hai?




Khufiya khabar ....


----------



## Jason bourne

target killer (MQM) said:


> NDA konsi party hai?


 

BJP (modi) and its allies ....


----------



## cloud_9

wolfschanzze said:


> Anyone wants to invest and get a quick buck on May 16 now is the time.


How ???


----------



## Imcool

Jason bourne said:


> BJP (modi) and its allies ....



First time in Indian election history BJP have 28 Pre poll alliance  

National Democratic Alliance (India) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> & that ruling govt will be nothing but kichdi. To counter an alliance of 250 you need to have BSP-SP, Left-TMC, AIADMK-DMK & all that in same pool. Wow.. it would be real treat to see how they are going to work together!


I think in such a scenario NDA should say let them form the govt like they did in Delhi. Once that govt collapses under its own weight Modi will come out stronger like what happened in 1998


----------



## KS

SwAggeR said:


> 3 shot, many injured in Hindu-Muslim clashes in Meerut, BJP uploads photos | The Indian Express
> 
> At least a dozen people were injured in a communal clash that lasted for nearly two hours in Meerut on Saturday. Three of the injured are reported to have suffered bullet injuries, and one is said to be critical.
> 
> According to reports, the violence started after a scuffle between Hindus and Muslims over putting up a fence around a well outside a mosque in Teergaraan area here. The clashes then spread to the nearby areas of Bazaza Bazar, Lala Bazar and Budhana gate. Both the groups are alleged to have fired at each other.



Yaar, the riot was between the Muslim and Jain community. Not HIndu-Muslims. Sure local Hindus would have definitely supported the Jains over the muslims, but still not a Hindu-muslim riot.

BTW Hindu - check, Jew - check, Christianity - check, Shia - check, Buddhist - check and now Jain - check.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS

Now that the serious campaign stuff is over,who do you guys think is the most beautiful Indian female politician ? 



Priyanka Chaturvedi







Shaina NC :






Gul Panag :






Divya Spandana:






Shazia Ilmi :






Dimple Yadav :







Priyanka Vadra:






-------------------------

*I vote for Shaina NC..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

KS said:


> Now that the serious campaign stuff is over,who do you guys think is the most beautiful Indian female politician ?
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Chaturvedi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaina NC :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gul Panag :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divya Spandana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazia Ilmi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimple Yadav :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Vadra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> *I vote for Shaina NC..*


Divya Spandana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

KS said:


> Now that the serious campaign stuff is over,who do you guys think is the most beautiful Indian female politician ?
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Chaturvedi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaina NC :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gul Panag :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divya Spandana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazia Ilmi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimple Yadav :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Vadra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> *I vote for Shaina NC..*



*Ramya?



*


----------



## cloud_9

KS said:


> Now that the serious campaign stuff is over,who do you guys think is the most beautiful Indian female politician ?
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Chaturvedi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaina NC :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gul Panag :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divya Spandana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazia Ilmi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimple Yadav :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Vadra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> *I vote for Shaina NC..*


The former Miss India


----------



## Imcool

KS said:


> Now that the serious campaign stuff is over,who do you guys think is the most beautiful Indian female politician ?
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Chaturvedi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaina NC :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gul Panag :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divya Spandana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazia Ilmi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimple Yadav :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Vadra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> *I vote for Shaina NC..*



My vote goes to Dimpy  >Shaina NC > Divya Spandana > Gul Panag > Priyanka Chaturvedi > Last but not the least our so called Indian princess > LOL !


----------



## Marxist

*The Indian election and the lessons the west can take from Narendra Modi's popularity*

*The Indian election and the lessons the west can take from Narendra Modi and the BJP's popularity | Jason Burke | Comment is free | The Observer*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

wolfschanzze said:


> Anyone wants to invest and get a quick buck on May 16 now is the time.


how to earn money..no idea of stock market


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> *The Indian election and the lessons the west can take from Narendra Modi's popularity*
> 
> *The Indian election and the lessons the west can take from Narendra Modi and the BJP's popularity | Jason Burke | Comment is free | The Observer*


Fair and balanced, unlike many articles in that Guardian. Difference between reporting from the ground & writing c£@p based on preconceived prejudice.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465355916687052800

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punjabiboy

Code:


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>बेशक अपनी मंज़िल तक जाना है , &#10;&#10; पर जहाँ से अपना दोस्त ना दिखे&#10; वो ऊंचाई किस काम की!!!</p>&mdash; Iconoclast (@IamIconoclast) <a href="https://twitter.com/IamIconoclast/statuses/465153266452402177">May 10, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

punjabiboy said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>बेशक अपनी मंज़िल तक जाना है , &#10;&#10; पर जहाँ से अपना दोस्त ना दिखे&#10; वो ऊंचाई किस काम की!!!</p>&mdash; Iconoclast (@IamIconoclast) <a href="https://twitter.com/IamIconoclast/statuses/465153266452402177">May 10, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Modi/BJP speak about Modi

All opposition politicians speak about Modi and then they say there is no Modi Wave

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

KS said:


> Now that the serious campaign stuff is over,who do you guys think is the most beautiful Indian female politician ?
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Chaturvedi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaina NC :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gul Panag :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divya Spandana:




Shaina NC is beauty with brains so, my favorite among these is NC.


----------



## Jason bourne

KS said:


> Now that the serious campaign stuff is over,who do you guys think is the most beautiful Indian female politician ?
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Chaturvedi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaina NC :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gul Panag :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divya Spandana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazia Ilmi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimple Yadav :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Vadra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> *I vote for Shaina NC..*




In that case gul panag


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465362557960613888

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Namos tweet 



My greetings to the nation & the scientist community on National Technology Day, marking the anniversary of the Pokhran Tests of 1998.
[10:53am, 5/11/2014] 

Under Atal ji, India scripted a new chapter in our history & gave a strong message to the world with the success of the Tests in Pokhran.
[10:53am, 5/11/2014] 

Sharing my last year's Blog that contains portions of Atal ji's historic speech of 1998 Jai Jawan, Jai Kisan, Jai Vigyan: CM Blogs on National Technology Day | Home | www.narendramodi.in
[10:53am, 5/11/2014] 

Tests of 1998 were a victory of technology & the nation's willpower. Our scientists worked very hard to develop Nuclear Programme.
[10:54am, 5/11/2014]

NDA's foreign policy also ensured that those nations opposed to India testing gradually developed strong ties with India in various fields.
[10:54am, 5/11/2014] 

Today, we should think on how India can become self-sufficient in defence manufacturing. How can we strengthen R&D in defence sector.
[10:54am, 5/11/2014] 

Our Scientists are our strength and will help shape our future in this Knowledge Era with both Defence and Civilian Impact.
[10:55am, 5/11/2014] 

: Also sharing my speech at International Conference on Defence Offsets during last year's Vibrant Gujarat Summit Shri Modi addresses International Conference of Defence Offsets | Home | www.narendramodi.in


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAR-rior

Soumitra said:


> Divya Spandana


Laanat hai teri pasand pe. Mera to uthe bhi na usse dekhakar. Priyankas. Both of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465355916687052800



Respects Modiji !!! Wonder how many politicians of ANY party even remembered that day .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Wo sab chhodo. Amethi ka batao. Yuvraj ki abdication hui ya nahi. 

I want congress to get a stern message. Indian is slated to become future World Power. It cant be run by Pappus over whome even I have a lot better qualification.


----------



## anonymus

WAR-rior said:


> Laanat hai teri pasand pe. Mera to uthe bhi na usse dekhakar. Priyankas. Both of them.



Bhai vadra ki zoru me tumhe kya dikhta hai?

I feel that Priyanka vadra is the " man " of the family, both literally and figuratively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 28390


Bhai this survey is good kiska hai


----------



## Android

Our Nuclear Weapons are communal. We should dismantle them to protect the secular fabric of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

NKVD said:


> Bhai this survey is good kiska hai


Yaar, Abhi bakchodi band hi rakhte hain. I dont trust these Congressis. Kisi bhi hadd tak jaa sakte hain. And even EC credability has been questioned. I am eagerly waiting for tomoro evening. 

EXIT POLLS SCREENED.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

So till now, 2 Shaina, 2 Divya, 2 Panag and 1 each for Priyanka C, Priyanka V and Dimple.


----------



## Soumitra

*Fifth Column: Election Redux*

This election really has gone on much too long. The stress of the campaign and the horrible, horrible heat are beginning to affect everyone in most peculiar ways. So last week we saw a celebrated TV anchor ask Narendra Modi who was going to be in his cabinet, seemingly oblivious to the fact that he is not yet the prime minister. We saw spokesmen of our oldest political party try to establish that Modi is really not as low caste as he claims to be. Does it matter? And why the sudden need to change his social status when just till the other day he was mocked by venerable Congress leaders for being just a chaiwallah? “He can come and serve tea at the next meeting of the AICC,” said a proud devotee of the Gandhi family. Remember?

Heat and stress are also beginning to affect those noble representatives of the ‘common man’. So on the day that Modi stormed Benaras yet again last week, we saw a very sulky and cross Arvind Kejriwal accuse him of making a “tamasha” just to stay in the media glare all day. From the master of this particular tactic, that is a real compliment. And then there was the madness of that “jan sailab (flood of humanity)” washing through the streets of Benaras for a glimpse of the man they hope will bring development and change.

Mercifully, the silliness and the personal attacks have not obscured the main message of this election*. It is an election about “vikas” and “parivartan” and Modi is seen as the magician who can make these things happen, with the flick of a wand, if he is given the chance to be the prime minister. Nobody else, not even the BJP without Modi, is seen as capable of bringing about the change that India’s first middle-class election wants. What is sad is that the only group of Indians who are not participants in this outpouring of hope and aspiration are Muslims.*

For them, the mood is sullen and scary. Wherever I have gone during the campaign, I have made it a point to seek out Muslims to understand why what happened in Gujarat in 2002 resonates so much more with them than more recent communal violence in Uttar Pradesh and Assam.* I have stopped in small villages in Bihar and Uttar Pradesh and asked why the absence of electricity, clean water and roads should not be as important to them as it is to their Hindu brethren and I have asked the same questions of mullahs in urban mosques. *Everywhere, there has been a standard answer. Modi cannot be trusted because of what happened in 2002 and because more recently he refused to wear a Muslim skullcap when a maulvi offered it to him.

*Later, when I have come home and poured over my notes, I have been intrigued not just by the sameness of the answers but by how much harm Muslims could be doing themselves by remaining stuck in a time warp that could perhaps be no longer relevant. *It is true that all our “secular” political leaders have used Modi to frighten Muslims into voting for them and this includes Kejriwal. It is also true that Modi has not worked hard enough to convince Muslims that he is not the monster they think he is, but there is a new element that I have detected in the Muslim mood in this election. Having spent many of my years as a reporter covering communal violence, I learned long ago to detect fear in a community and this time I saw no sign of it among the Muslims who said they would not vote for Modi.

*What I saw was something much more worrying and this was a sense of power. It was almost as if they knew that in the name of secularism they would always be important to a certain kind of political party and that this would be their weapon to remain relevant. There was something deliberate in their resistance to Modi’s “India first” idea and something sad about the way they seemed to need to make it clear that for them religion was always going to be more important than such things as vikas and parivartan. They admitted that they had been let down by the political parties they had supported but they said they were determined to not let this come in the way of their conviction that the BJP would never be there for them.*

So, mingled with the silliness and the political nonsense what we saw in the last days of this interminable campaign is the sad reality that an important section of India has not shared in the hope and excitement of this election. For this, every political party is to blame, both secular and communal.

Fifth Column: Election Redux | The Indian Express | Page 99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

KS said:


> So till now, 2 Shaina, 2 Divya, 2 Panag and 1 each for Priyanka C, Priyanka V and Dimple.


2 for Pri C.


----------



## NKVD

WAR-rior said:


> Yaar, Abhi bakchodi band hi rakhte hain. I dont trust these Congressis. Kisi bhi hadd tak jaa sakte hain. And even EC credability has been questioned. I am eagerly waiting for tomoro evening.
> 
> EXIT POLLS SCREENED.


Hmm me too eagerly waiting for tomorrow but I'm assuming congress don't have guts too make it own government this time as it highly unpopular in the masses they might face revolt this time if they plought something it will be hung assembly but I hope it will help Bjp some how let's see what comes up tomorrow


----------



## WAR-rior

Soumitra said:


> *Fifth Column: Election Redux*
> This election really has gone on much too long. The stress of the campaign and the horrible, horrible heat are beginning to affect everyone in most peculiar ways. So last week we saw a celebrated TV anchor ask Narendra Modi who was going to be in his cabinet, seemingly oblivious to the fact that he is not yet the prime minister. We saw spokesmen of our oldest political party try to establish that Modi is really not as low caste as he claims to be. Does it matter? And why the sudden need to change his social status when just till the other day he was mocked by venerable Congress leaders for being just a chaiwallah? “He can come and serve tea at the next meeting of the AICC,” said a proud devotee of the Gandhi family. Remember?
> 
> Heat and stress are also beginning to affect those noble representatives of the ‘common man’. So on the day that Modi stormed Benaras yet again last week, we saw a very sulky and cross Arvind Kejriwal accuse him of making a “tamasha” just to stay in the media glare all day. From the master of this particular tactic, that is a real compliment. And then there was the madness of that “jan sailab (flood of humanity)” washing through the streets of Benaras for a glimpse of the man they hope will bring development and change.
> 
> Mercifully, the silliness and the personal attacks have not obscured the main message of this election*. It is an election about “vikas” and “parivartan” and Modi is seen as the magician who can make these things happen, with the flick of a wand, if he is given the chance to be the prime minister. Nobody else, not even the BJP without Modi, is seen as capable of bringing about the change that India’s first middle-class election wants. What is sad is that the only group of Indians who are not participants in this outpouring of hope and aspiration are Muslims.*
> For them, the mood is sullen and scary. Wherever I have gone during the campaign, I have made it a point to seek out Muslims to understand why what happened in Gujarat in 2002 resonates so much more with them than more recent communal violence in Uttar Pradesh and Assam.* I have stopped in small villages in Bihar and Uttar Pradesh and asked why the absence of electricity, clean water and roads should not be as important to them as it is to their Hindu brethren and I have asked the same questions of mullahs in urban mosques. *Everywhere, there has been a standard answer. Modi cannot be trusted because of what happened in 2002 and because more recently he refused to wear a Muslim skullcap when a maulvi offered it to him.
> 
> *Later, when I have come home and poured over my notes, I have been intrigued not just by the sameness of the answers but by how much harm Muslims could be doing themselves by remaining stuck in a time warp that could perhaps be no longer relevant. *It is true that all our “secular” political leaders have used Modi to frighten Muslims into voting for them and this includes Kejriwal. It is also true that Modi has not worked hard enough to convince Muslims that he is not the monster they think he is, but there is a new element that I have detected in the Muslim mood in this election. Having spent many of my years as a reporter covering communal violence, I learned long ago to detect fear in a community and this time I saw no sign of it among the Muslims who said they would not vote for Modi.
> 
> *What I saw was something much more worrying and this was a sense of power. It was almost as if they knew that in the name of secularism they would always be important to a certain kind of political party and that this would be their weapon to remain relevant. There was something deliberate in their resistance to Modi’s “India first” idea and something sad about the way they seemed to need to make it clear that for them religion was always going to be more important than such things as vikas and parivartan. They admitted that they had been let down by the political parties they had supported but they said they were determined to not let this come in the way of their conviction that the BJP would never be there for them.*
> So, mingled with the silliness and the political nonsense what we saw in the last days of this interminable campaign is the sad reality that an important section of India has not shared in the hope and excitement of this election. For this, every political party is to blame, both secular and communal.
> 
> Fifth Column: Election Redux | The Indian Express | Page 99



Some reason these Muslims suck in their daily lives. Live in slums, are uneducated, highly superstitious. Bottomline is, if God ever hated someone, he wud have given exactly the life that Muslims of Subcontinent are having. And they talking bout religion n God. Hilarious.

Point is, sirf Ram naam ka jaap karne se prosperity nahi aaegi. U need to be a lot pragmatic and sensible.

Why are Bohri Muslims rich? Why are Shias in middle class? And Why are majority of the sunnis slum dwellers?

By da way 1st 2 support BJP in their constituencies and Bohris of Gujrat are reason behind BJP Muslim votes.

I aint saying, voting BJP will take u out of slums or something like that.

I am just saying that, keeping religion above prosperity will only lead u to slums. Dont cry after that.

Religion is for a good and prosperous life. And all shud be inclusive. With prosperity comes Religion. Not da vice versa necessarily.



Android said:


> Our Nuclear Weapons are communal. We should dismantle them to protect the secular fabric of the country.


Aisa mat bol. Pata chala SP and Congress actually take this as their party spokesline. Cant take anymore Secularism Shit. 

Whole Secularism meaning has been changed by these losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

NKVD said:


> Bhai this survey is good kiska hai


----------



## notsuperstitious

KS said:


> -------------------------
> 
> *I vote for Shaina NC..*


 
Dont forget Navneet Rana - NCP candidate from Amravati

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAR-rior

notsuperstitious said:


> Dont forget Navneet Rana - NCP candidate from Amravati


BC. Isko options mein kaun nahi rakha be? Baki koi choose hi nahi hoti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

My Panag iske sath gul khilana he


----------



## WAR-rior

Aaj BC, Tharki mela laga hai PDF pe.

Achha hoga agar Bandiyan na aayen yaha pe. Indians to fir bhi maje leti hain. Pakistani to offend ho jaati hain.


----------



## Soumitra

notsuperstitious said:


> Dont forget Navneet Rana - NCP candidate from Amravati



Abey I change my preference

Ab koi nahi bahana
Abki baar Navneet Rana

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Angry Bird

Funniest video of Pappu RaGa. He doesn't know the names of candidates he is campaigning for. Yeh Pappu desh ka PM banega





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152167325832551


----------



## Android

TMC has really crossed the line. Modi isn't the kind of guy who forgives or forgets insults he won't stop until completely destroys TMC like congress and jdu. Although BJD, ADMK, BSP held back a little and were involved in limited confrontation with Modi they won't face hiss full wrath but Mamata should start counting her days now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465001514608521216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464989723698528257

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> TMC has really crossed the line. Modi isn't the kind of guy who forgives or forgets insults he won't stop until completely destroys TMC like congress and jdu. Although BJD, ADMK, BSP held back a little and were involved in limited confrontation with Modi they won't face hiss full wrath but Mamata should start counting her days now.



2015 is going to spell the end of many political parties


----------



## Soumitra

Rahul Gandhi inspecting an allegedly malfunctioning EVM. Apparently, he could correct it with his vision, thus helping in the polling process.






Rahul Gandhi inspecting his fate line. He allegedly holds a Master’s degree in palmistry from Harvard.






Rahul Gandhi inspecting printing of a book for any spelling or formatting errors.






Rahul Gandhi inspecting the lens of his specs. He never goes for any eye checkup as he can inspect power himself.






Rahul Gandhi inspecting if his clothes have been ironed well.






Here is a a woman requesting Rahul Gandhi to inspect her washing machine






and finally… Rahul Gandhi inspecting you.

Pics: Rahul Gandhi inspecting malfunctioning things | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## notsuperstitious

Android said:


> TMC has really crossed the line. Modi isn't the kind of guy who forgives or forgets insults he won't stop until completely destroys TMC like congress and jdu. Although BJD, ADMK, BSP held back a little and were involved in limited confrontation with Modi they won't face hiss full wrath but Mamata should start counting her days now.


 
BTW Mamta is a total b1tch. If ever a bong criticises marathis for the existence of SS and MNS - who have only nuisance value and the state actually has voted for national parties more than ANY other big state, I'm going slap them so hard they will fall out of their burka made of jhola cloth.

I say this because during my college days a bong friend of mine used to really shame me when SS threw tantrums. I never realised what kind of anti-national jerkoffs these bongs actually elect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465381310459305984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

*Langoor*





​*Ke hatth mein*






*Angoor*​


----------



## arp2041

anonymus said:


> *Langoor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*Ke hatth mein*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Angoor*​




@chak de INDIA 

yeh bhi teri Dimpu pey line mar rha hai!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

notsuperstitious said:


> Dont forget Navneet Rana - NCP candidate from Amravati

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

What is people's opinion here about jayalalitha?

Is she any good? Bad for Tamil Nadu?

Because I can't get a read on her 

@Chola warrior @Rajaraja Chola


----------



## Star Wars

Yaha pai kya ho raha hai ???? lets get back to politics


----------



## arp2041

Ravi Nair said:


> What is people's opinion here about jayalalitha?
> 
> Is she any good? Bad for Tamil Nadu?
> 
> Because I can't get a read on her
> 
> @Chola warrior @Rajaraja Chola



as far as i know, she is definitely a good administrator, also not a SIKULAR person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

Ravi Nair said:


> What is people's opinion here about jayalalitha?
> 
> Is she any good? Bad for Tamil Nadu?
> 
> Because I can't get a read on her
> 
> @Chola warrior @Rajaraja Chola


Amma canteens are best but maybe bad for TN's economy .

Whats your view on Stalin?


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> What is people's opinion here about jayalalitha?
> 
> Is she any good? Bad for Tamil Nadu?
> 
> Because I can't get a read on her
> 
> @Chola warrior @Rajaraja Chola




Extremely Patriotic , Knows how to make money for the state . Balances Social spending and economic projects. Infrastructure as far as i have noticed is top Notch and she is very intelligent . Jayalalitha is only other person after Modi whom i trust with this country

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

paranoiarocks said:


> Amma canteens are best but maybe bad for TN's economy .
> 
> *Whats your view on Stalin*?



Haven't been following Tamil nadu politics for a while. That is why asked the opinion on Jayalalitha.

But I must say, whoever named the guy Stalin must be thrashed immediately

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

Compromised DM's all over UP



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465400045928325120

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abjktu

Star Wars said:


> Jayalalitha is only other person after Modi whom i trust with this country


India needs a nationalistic leader,not a regionalistic leader like jaya,who only interested in making money..


----------



## paranoiarocks

*Happy Mothers Day *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

abjktu said:


> India needs a nationalistic leader,not a regionalistic leader like jaya,who only interested in making money..


Are we comparing Jaya n Modi for PM? Definitely No. Jaya n Modi r natural allies and age old friends.

Jaya came out of TN in 2012 for da 1st tym after a decade only in Modi's CM swearing. Jaya will be an important aspect of Modi's govt.


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

WAR-rior said:


> Are we comparing Jaya n Modi for PM? Definitely No. Jaya n Modi r natural allies and age old friends.
> 
> Jaya came out of TN in 2012 for da 1st tym after a decade only in Modi's CM swearing. Jaya will be an important aspect of Modi's govt.



So the mild jabs that Jaya took this election season is just posturing?

How is Jaya's party going to fair in this election?


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAR-rior

Ravi Nair said:


> So the mild jabs that Jaya took this election season is just posturing?
> 
> How is Jaya's party going to fair in this election?


Obviously dude. Campaign accusations are as per ideologies and mostly on performance. Running a government needs all poosible minds come together. Modi attacked Jaya only on performance compared to Congress who has badly attacked Modi on almost every aspect.

Also, I believe Jaya is going to fair good comparatively. Almost as much to have a significance in any national govt.


----------



## arp2041

Those who still wonder who is better leader b/w Modi & Pappu have to just see the two interviews given to Arnab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465423471921467393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465422507684552704


----------



## WAR-rior

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465348701586612225


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465414838437412865


----------



## WAR-rior

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465414838437412865


SP Govt. What do u expect. Hindus are low life for muslims. They will even go over Court orders to satisfy their desires.


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465431001192079361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465434273810350082


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465431223574093825
Actually in other words , they didn't catch while BJP karyakartas were distributing it.Is it legal to confiscate merchandise material from party office ??


----------



## anonymus

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465431223574093825




Look like this Goon has developed Psychic abilities.


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465434273810350082



wow.. at last Kejriwal found a clean, non-corrupt, true neta he has been looking for all this while, in Netaji!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Android

EC is a bitch of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465438172235575296
@JanjaWeed @jha @arp2041 
Bhaiyyon this SOB sampath is too much H___mi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465438652932161536

and there goes his lie about baba

Probe over Rahul Gandhi’s presence at EVM enclosures appears to be just an eyewash - The Economic Times


----------



## Soumitra

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465422507684552704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465414838437412865



They need the PAC dose once more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Android said:


> EC is a bitch of Congress


Can't say about whole organisation but yes Few People are in EC are Congress Stood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. at last Kejriwal found a clean, non-corrupt, true neta he has been looking for all this while, in Netaji!



So he has finally exposed his true "secular" colors!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465414838437412865


Arey these are secular rioters. Why do you want to take action against them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Android said:


> EC is a bitch of Congress


It's clear case of witch hunting . BJP personnel say that initially only SHO came for search without warrant and only later EC flying officer were called in.


----------



## wolfschanzze

cloud_9 said:


> How ???


Invest on Nifty which is bound to rise above 700 points on may16 when BJP forms a strong stable government.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Vinod2070 said:


> So he has finally exposed his true "secular" colors!



Secular with a touch of leftist ideology to go with it! Afteral 'tired front' has always been the brainchild of communist parties!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

wolfschanzze said:


> Invest on Nifty which is bound to rise above 700 points on may16 when BJP forms a strong stable government.


can you name some stocks


----------



## paranoiarocks

List of Twitter Timelines to Visit after 16 May

Twitter Timelines To Visit After 16th May​


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> remember @levina you said that he is not a hypocrite. when he refused to wear the muslim cap, you said he is true to himself and everyone and not pretending otherwise, now look at him for votes...


Hmmm I would not give him a character certificate.
In bollywood they say that they sell their movie like a prost**** before the movie releases. The same appliesto politics.
You'll see 'em all do it.

In this particular case though I would laud Modi for giving respect to a freedom fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465438172235575296
> @JanjaWeed @jha @arp2041
> Bhaiyyon this SOB sampath is too much H___mi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465438652932161536
> 
> and there goes his lie about baba
> 
> Probe over Rahul Gandhi’s presence at EVM enclosures appears to be just an eyewash - The Economic Times


This CEC is a blatant congress stooge. It's two against one... EC Brahma feels suffocated & that's why he is coming out in the open. Congress & their 'sickular' sidekick's last throw of the dice is to sabotage Modi's chances in Varanasi. They are hoping somehow if they manage to defeat him in Varanasi that may stop him from becoming the PM. Everything else has failed so far.. this is the last chance.. & they are trying to achieve this by colluding with CEC & local administration!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

heisenberg said:


> how to earn money..no idea of stock market


There are Bears and Bulls in stock market.Just a term there no Bear and Bull organizations or people in real its how the traders are designated.
Bulls-Speculate on stock to rise up therefore called the Bull run.
Bears-Speculate on stock going down.
Invest on NIFTY. rise or you can invest on NIFTY going down.But i would say it would rise on may16.
If you want to hedge your money you can invest in Bear and Bull.Therefore cutting losses.
already market has risen over 600 points, recently after Modi interview to Arnab.Expect Nifty to breach 700 and above an example. share of 20 rupees is now 75 rupees. can rise further on may 16 thats when you encash.
But first you need a PAN card and DEEMAT account ready, time is short less than 5 days remain, if you dont have Those invest money on those who own those DEEMAT account etc.


----------



## paranoiarocks




----------



## Soumitra

paranoiarocks said:


> List of Twitter Timelines to Visit after 16 May
> 
> Twitter Timelines To Visit After 16th May​


You missed @Bawli_Booch


----------



## WAR-rior

paranoiarocks said:


> List of Twitter Timelines to Visit after 16 May
> 
> Twitter Timelines To Visit After 16th May​


Bhai Bhai. Inka to G**** Bh**** ek hone wala hai. Its just apna na kat jaaye. NDA needs to form strong govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

Soumitra said:


> You missed @Bawli_Booch


its there ,but list is not mine .

Should have added aroon giri(ok its there too ) and Yr conscience .


----------



## cloud_9

wolfschanzze said:


> Invest on Nifty which is bound to rise above 700 points on may16 when BJP forms a strong stable government.


I invested it on Bet365 a few hours back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

WAR-rior said:


> Hamare Bombay mein bina akkal ke bhaukne walon ko kutta nahin kehte. Chutiya kehte hain. U r lucky to not be from Bombay. Just informing.


pls stop badgering him,@Leader just gave his opinion and without being profane, lets respect it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

A bit offtopic but 
Happy Mother's Day to All

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## wolfschanzze

cloud_9 said:


> I invested it on Bet365 a few hours back


 Those are Bookies,This is Stock Market Here you can cut losses and go,There you wont get anything back if you lost your bet.



Choppers said:


> can you name some stocks


Its Called NIFTY
S&P CNX Nifty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
NIFTY >> NSE Nifty Live,Sensex Nifty,Nifty Stocks,NSE Market Live,NSE Stocks Market,NSE Nifty
It has a lot of major Indian Companies in its group so you are betting on their stocks to rise.

Here is the list of 50 companies that form part of CNX Nifty Index as on 3 March 2014:


S.No.Company Name
01ACC Limited
02Ambuja Cements Ltd.
03Asian Paints Ltd.
04Axis Bank Ltd.
05Bajaj Auto Ltd.
06Bank of Baroda
07Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited
08Bharat Petroleum Corporation
09Bharti Airtel Ltd.
10Cairn India Ltd.
11Cipla Ltd.
12Coal India Ltd.
13DLF Limited
14Dr. Reddy's Laboratories Ltd.
15GAIL (India) Ltd.
16Grasim Industries Ltd.
17HCL Technologies Ltd.
18HDFC Bank Ltd.
19Hero MotoCorp Ltd.
20Hindalco Industries Ltd.
21Hindustan Unilever Ltd.
22Housing Development Finance Corporation Ltd.
23ITC Limited
24ICICI Bank Ltd.
25IDFC Ltd.
26IndusInd Bank Ltd.
27Infosys Ltd.
28Jaiprakash Associates Ltd.
29Jindal Steel & Power Ltd.
30Kotak Mahindra Bank Ltd.
31Larsen & Toubro Ltd.
32Lupin Limited
33Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd.
34Maruti Suzuki India Ltd.
35NMDC Limited
36NTPC Limited
37Oil & Natural Gas Corporation Ltd.
38PowerGrid Corporation of India Ltd.
39Punjab National Bank
40Ranbaxy Laboratories Ltd.
41Reliance Industries Ltd.
42Sesa Sterlite Limited
43State Bank of India
44Sun Pharmaceutical Industries Ltd.
45Tata Consultancy Services Ltd.
46Tata Motors Ltd.
47Tata Power Co. Ltd.
48Tata Steel Ltd.
49UltraTech Cement Ltd.
50Wipro
But ADANI group of Industries stock is at its highest and can go even further.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465448414491058177


----------



## wolfschanzze

indiatester said:


> *Ramya?
> 
> 
> 
> *


Priyanka Chaturvedi and Shaina NC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

levina said:


> pls stop badgering him,@Leader just gave his opinion and without being profane, lets respect it.


Well. When did I personally attacked anyone? I just found that Mr. Leader opinionated bout something without understanding it or reading about it. Hence, I simply acquainted him with my Bombay happenings. Just a casual information I provided. Why you so offended?


----------



## Android

@paranoiarocks full report on may 7 from 5forty3 is up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

WAR-rior said:


> Well. When did I personally attacked anyone? I just found that Mr. Leader opinionated bout something without understanding it or reading about it. Hence, I simply acquainted him with my Bombay happenings. Just a casual information I provided. Why you so offended?


Well he had mentioned me in the post, like I mention him on many posts about Pakistan.
Leader bhai has always replied back with a very frank opinion, without taking sides. And he expected the same from me.
Thats it!!!

Your post did have a profane word .


----------



## indiatester

Android said:


> @paranoiarocks full report on may 7 from 5forty3 is up


@paranoiarocks @jbond197 
Freeloaders waiting for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465431001192079361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465434273810350082


Aagaye na Aukaat pe AAP.They are ready to support Third Front now, shows what their Agenda was from the Beginning to Stop BJP coming to power by hook or crook.B-team of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465454211807727617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464789750855897088


----------



## paranoiarocks

indiatester said:


> @paranoiarocks @jbond197
> Freeloaders waiting for you





Android said:


> @paranoiarocks full report on may 7 from 5forty3 is up




*The end game of 2014 and the strengthening of trends *
Posted : 11:03 am, May 11, 2014 by admin





This last but one phase was a crucial one for the 2014 elections as it was a decisive phase in the heartland where BJP is fighting one of the most crucial electoral battles in its more than 3 decade long existence. In both UP and Bihar, the saffron fight is against the established caste-fault lines which have managed to keep the numerically superior Hindu vote away from the power matrix by creating electoral divisions. These last two phases will decisively tell us whether the United Spectrum of Hindu Vote is a real ground possibility or a mere imagination of this author.

What is also playing out in a big way in these last two phases is the “index of opposition unity” which had helped the Congress party for close to 5 decades after independence. 2014 will also prove decisively that BJP is now the dominant political party in India and the index of opposition unity would always be inversely proportional to its electoral success. The fact that SP, BSP, RJD, JDU and Congress couldn’t come under one platform would always give the frontrunner advantage to the BJP in the near term. What is also noteworthy is that by the time all these disparate parties come together, they may prove to achieve too little too late, as BJP would have itself expanded laterally and would have occupied space using alliance partners like LJP.

*Uttar Pradesh*

This was a phase where Congress had once again outperformed all other parties in 2009 by winning 7 out of 15 seats which is indicative of a latent “national vote” in this region once again as we say in the previous phase of 30th April. In fact, in just these two phases, Congress had won 66% of its seats from UP in 2009 and both these phases were home to urban Uttar Pradesh of the central region (the big cities of Lucknow, Allahabad and Kanpur etc.). This time, the “national vote” has gone to the BJP which is seen in the total meltdown of the Congress party.

This was also the phase where BSP was supposed to put up a challenge to the Modi juggernaut, but it failed in totality as it couldn’t even hold on to its core-vote of Dalits (especially the non-Jatavs) let alone accruing the additional vote of upper caste Brahmins and Muslims. In fact, BSP was not putting up any challenge against the BJP and it was the Samajwadis who were the runner’s up in this phase. We had a total sample-size of 2130 in UP spread across 18 assembly segments of 7 parliamentary seats of Uttar Pradesh for the May 7th polls and the resultant numbers where then extrapolated to our own social profile data based on the latest Census to add weightage accordingly.





Because BJP kept its core upper-caste vote almost overwhelmingly intact and because it also managed to get additional votes of other OBCs (including a section of Yadavs) and Dalits, the party has simply managed to outperform all other outfits in UP. The problem for other opposition parties is exactly the opposite, they have neither been able to hold on to their core votes (Dalits for BSP and OBCs for SP) nor have they managed to gain any traction in the additional non-core votes. Congress, which used to get bits of all the votes is now literally a bits and pieces player as it has seen a complete meltdown. Once again we see the same theme of a united Hindu vote and an almost disinterested Muslim vote in Uttar Pradesh. In terms of seat conversion, it is actually a relatively simpler exercise in this phase as what we did was use the Congress’s vote-to-seat conversion of last time and extrapolated the same to 2014 which gives BJP 2/3rd seats in this phase. Amethi, of course is a close call where Rahul Gandhi may yet emerge victorious due to superior booth management skills but as of now we are projecting it to the BJP just based on numbers.









*Bihar*

This is a state, unlike UP, where Muslims have probably found a rallying point in the form of RJD-Congress combine, but is it really stopping the BJP’s surge is really debatable. In the past the MY (Muslim-Yadav) combination would be almost unstoppable in Bihar, but what BJP has managed to do this time is bring in a large section of other OBCs along with its core vote of upper castes into one platform which has managed to equal the MY combo. What has added the edge to BJP’s vote-share is possibly the Dalit vote which could be the crucial differentiator in this state.

The last two phases had seen a surge of support to RJD-Congress combine which had given BJP and NDA a run for their money, but this time something is happening on the ground. Although we are taking this as a statistical aberration due to LJP’s strength in Hajipur (Ram Vilas Paswan’s constituency) and Samastipur (which we tracked on Wednesday) where Ram Vilas Paswan’s brother has some pockets of influence, there seems to be once again a significant section of Muslim voters who are voting for the NDA. This is a feature we observed in the first two phases too, but as polling progressed into Muslim dominated RJD strongholds, polarization became overtly evident. On the 7th May election once again that trend seems to have reversed as Muslims were seen to be returning back to the NDA.

It could well be possible that Muslim voters are lying about their electoral choice, but after taking various aspects into consideration, we are giving NDA about 20% of the Muslim vote in this phase. This is a risk that we are taking based on our own numbers and making a bold projection which goes against the conventional wisdom. May 7th phase has seen a trend reversal and we have spotted it in our numbers, let us see how far we have been successful in projecting this event.









*Seemandhra*

Seemandhra was a nightmare election to project on the 7th of May as it was a really neck-to-neck fight in a state that saw a huge turnout. One needs to be extremely cautious in reading the numbers from Seemandhra purely because of the turnout factor which may be indicating a sweep for one or the other party or combination while the actual data suggests a vertical split. In such a situation we are bravely projecting the Vote-Share numbers despite the caveat of the turnout as a factor. Some of the factors that played out in Seemandhra on 7th May that actually made this a cracker of a contest are themselves unique to 2014;


Division of the state was a major issue which overshadowed all other factors, so Modi as a factor was almost non-evident in the overall picture of this truncated state. In fact, Seemandhra was the one state apart from probably Kerala where Modi didn’t make much of a difference
The TDP-BJP alliance made a difference of possibly 4-5% swing in favour of the alliance although one cannot surely fathom whether it will help Naidu form a government here
Polarization in the last few days among Muslim voters towards Jagan Reddy’s party did help YSRCP to some extent to overcome the momentum of TDP-BJP alliance
Jagan managed to keep his vote-base of Reddys, lower classes and Muslims with no cross voting whatsoever in both LS as well as assembly polls unlike what we witnessed in Telangana. TDP-BJP did get an additional percent or two in the LS polls but it was more of “others” vote
There was no cross-voting from Christians (believed to be close to 20%) who stuck to YSRCP
Kapu consolidation was solidly behind TDP-BJP (roughly 59%) which helped the alliance to a large extent
Although YSRCP scored a better vote-share in assembly polls in overall terms, this was skewed by the party’s much better performance in Rayalaseema whereas TDP-BJP has probably done better in the other regions




Seat conversion from this kind of vote-share projection is another nightmare so we are not projecting for the assembly polls and are sticking to LS polls only. This looks like a very close race for Seemandhra assembly like the Chhattisgarh election of last December wherein we decided to only do a vote-share projection and not hazard a guess as to seat-share.





Note: Andhra Pradesh is not one of our core states that we track and we depend on third party sources to derive numbers so we cannot fully vouch for the projections but with an error margin of 3% we can safely assume that these numbers should hold on May 16th. There is one caveat though, the high voter turnout could alter the dynamics of this state dramatically as there could be a silent vote that hasn’t been discovered in our surveys.

*Overall Projections for May 7th*





*Related posts:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## paranoiarocks

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is the Overall scenario(42 Seats Left to poll)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465458659443478528


----------



## paranoiarocks

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465458659443478528



LOL Bachon ki kasam ? 

They change their stance daily !!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465464545780060161

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

paranoiarocks said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Here is the Overall scenario(42 Seats Left to poll)




Bhai,

Mujhko 5forty3 ke predictions pe vishwas nahi ho raha hain.


----------



## paranoiarocks

anonymus said:


> Bhai,
> 
> Mujhko 5forty3 ke predictions pe vishwas nahi ho raha hain.



Ab ye uske projection he main kya karu ,Kal 5-6 survey ayenge :|


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> *The end game of 2014 and the strengthening of trends *
> Posted : 11:03 am, May 11, 2014 by admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last but one phase was a crucial one for the 2014 elections as it was a decisive phase in the heartland where BJP is fighting one of the most crucial electoral battles in its more than 3 decade long existence. In both UP and Bihar, the saffron fight is against the established caste-fault lines which have managed to keep the numerically superior Hindu vote away from the power matrix by creating electoral divisions. These last two phases will decisively tell us whether the United Spectrum of Hindu Vote is a real ground possibility or a mere imagination of this author.
> 
> What is also playing out in a big way in these last two phases is the “index of opposition unity” which had helped the Congress party for close to 5 decades after independence. 2014 will also prove decisively that BJP is now the dominant political party in India and the index of opposition unity would always be inversely proportional to its electoral success. The fact that SP, BSP, RJD, JDU and Congress couldn’t come under one platform would always give the frontrunner advantage to the BJP in the near term. What is also noteworthy is that by the time all these disparate parties come together, they may prove to achieve too little too late, as BJP would have itself expanded laterally and would have occupied space using alliance partners like LJP.
> 
> *Uttar Pradesh*
> 
> This was a phase where Congress had once again outperformed all other parties in 2009 by winning 7 out of 15 seats which is indicative of a latent “national vote” in this region once again as we say in the previous phase of 30th April. In fact, in just these two phases, Congress had won 66% of its seats from UP in 2009 and both these phases were home to urban Uttar Pradesh of the central region (the big cities of Lucknow, Allahabad and Kanpur etc.). This time, the “national vote” has gone to the BJP which is seen in the total meltdown of the Congress party.
> 
> This was also the phase where BSP was supposed to put up a challenge to the Modi juggernaut, but it failed in totality as it couldn’t even hold on to its core-vote of Dalits (especially the non-Jatavs) let alone accruing the additional vote of upper caste Brahmins and Muslims. In fact, BSP was not putting up any challenge against the BJP and it was the Samajwadis who were the runner’s up in this phase. We had a total sample-size of 2130 in UP spread across 18 assembly segments of 7 parliamentary seats of Uttar Pradesh for the May 7th polls and the resultant numbers where then extrapolated to our own social profile data based on the latest Census to add weightage accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because BJP kept its core upper-caste vote almost overwhelmingly intact and because it also managed to get additional votes of other OBCs (including a section of Yadavs) and Dalits, the party has simply managed to outperform all other outfits in UP. The problem for other opposition parties is exactly the opposite, they have neither been able to hold on to their core votes (Dalits for BSP and OBCs for SP) nor have they managed to gain any traction in the additional non-core votes. Congress, which used to get bits of all the votes is now literally a bits and pieces player as it has seen a complete meltdown. Once again we see the same theme of a united Hindu vote and an almost disinterested Muslim vote in Uttar Pradesh. In terms of seat conversion, it is actually a relatively simpler exercise in this phase as what we did was use the Congress’s vote-to-seat conversion of last time and extrapolated the same to 2014 which gives BJP 2/3rd seats in this phase. Amethi, of course is a close call where Rahul Gandhi may yet emerge victorious due to superior booth management skills but as of now we are projecting it to the BJP just based on numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bihar*
> 
> This is a state, unlike UP, where Muslims have probably found a rallying point in the form of RJD-Congress combine, but is it really stopping the BJP’s surge is really debatable. In the past the MY (Muslim-Yadav) combination would be almost unstoppable in Bihar, but what BJP has managed to do this time is bring in a large section of other OBCs along with its core vote of upper castes into one platform which has managed to equal the MY combo. What has added the edge to BJP’s vote-share is possibly the Dalit vote which could be the crucial differentiator in this state.
> 
> The last two phases had seen a surge of support to RJD-Congress combine which had given BJP and NDA a run for their money, but this time something is happening on the ground. Although we are taking this as a statistical aberration due to LJP’s strength in Hajipur (Ram Vilas Paswan’s constituency) and Samastipur (which we tracked on Wednesday) where Ram Vilas Paswan’s brother has some pockets of influence, there seems to be once again a significant section of Muslim voters who are voting for the NDA. This is a feature we observed in the first two phases too, but as polling progressed into Muslim dominated RJD strongholds, polarization became overtly evident. On the 7th May election once again that trend seems to have reversed as Muslims were seen to be returning back to the NDA.
> 
> It could well be possible that Muslim voters are lying about their electoral choice, but after taking various aspects into consideration, we are giving NDA about 20% of the Muslim vote in this phase. This is a risk that we are taking based on our own numbers and making a bold projection which goes against the conventional wisdom. May 7th phase has seen a trend reversal and we have spotted it in our numbers, let us see how far we have been successful in projecting this event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seemandhra*
> 
> Seemandhra was a nightmare election to project on the 7th of May as it was a really neck-to-neck fight in a state that saw a huge turnout. One needs to be extremely cautious in reading the numbers from Seemandhra purely because of the turnout factor which may be indicating a sweep for one or the other party or combination while the actual data suggests a vertical split. In such a situation we are bravely projecting the Vote-Share numbers despite the caveat of the turnout as a factor. Some of the factors that played out in Seemandhra on 7th May that actually made this a cracker of a contest are themselves unique to 2014;
> 
> 
> Division of the state was a major issue which overshadowed all other factors, so Modi as a factor was almost non-evident in the overall picture of this truncated state. In fact, Seemandhra was the one state apart from probably Kerala where Modi didn’t make much of a difference
> The TDP-BJP alliance made a difference of possibly 4-5% swing in favour of the alliance although one cannot surely fathom whether it will help Naidu form a government here
> Polarization in the last few days among Muslim voters towards Jagan Reddy’s party did help YSRCP to some extent to overcome the momentum of TDP-BJP alliance
> Jagan managed to keep his vote-base of Reddys, lower classes and Muslims with no cross voting whatsoever in both LS as well as assembly polls unlike what we witnessed in Telangana. TDP-BJP did get an additional percent or two in the LS polls but it was more of “others” vote
> There was no cross-voting from Christians (believed to be close to 20%) who stuck to YSRCP
> Kapu consolidation was solidly behind TDP-BJP (roughly 59%) which helped the alliance to a large extent
> Although YSRCP scored a better vote-share in assembly polls in overall terms, this was skewed by the party’s much better performance in Rayalaseema whereas TDP-BJP has probably done better in the other regions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seat conversion from this kind of vote-share projection is another nightmare so we are not projecting for the assembly polls and are sticking to LS polls only. This looks like a very close race for Seemandhra assembly like the Chhattisgarh election of last December wherein we decided to only do a vote-share projection and not hazard a guess as to seat-share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Andhra Pradesh is not one of our core states that we track and we depend on third party sources to derive numbers so we cannot fully vouch for the projections but with an error margin of 3% we can safely assume that these numbers should hold on May 16th. There is one caveat though, the high voter turnout could alter the dynamics of this state dramatically as there could be a silent vote that hasn’t been discovered in our surveys.
> 
> *Overall Projections for May 7th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Related posts:*


bhai mere.. I only have one question.. as per above prediction Congress has drawn a blank in UP on 7th May. So are we to conclude that Pappu has lost his seat in Amethi? 
If that has to happen for real... I will donate my one day wages to 5fourty3 & buy a years subscription! 



paranoiarocks said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Here is the Overall scenario(42 Seats Left to poll)


how many seats we can expect out of hose remaining 42? 23 at-least?


----------



## cloud_9

So will what will be the direction of markets tomorrow ??


----------



## gslv

My Mom has predicted NDA tally to 291-301 . last time she predicted bjp tally in gujrat to be exactly 115 and it came out same. lets see what happens next.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465470903841603585

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

cloud_9 said:


> So will what will be the direction of markets tomorrow ??


Suna hai Markets already got exitpoll thats why spontaneous rally started ,it will be positive,Tuesday ko rally hogi .



gslv said:


> My Mom has predicted NDA tally to 291-301 . last time she predicted bjp tally in gujrat to be exactly 115 and it came out same. lets see what happens next.



OOO bhai your mom psephologist.. meri mom ko politics me seats ka chakkar nahi samajh aata ,she only jeet jayegi haar jayegi ..not interested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

paranoiarocks said:


> List of Twitter Timelines to Visit after 16 May
> 
> Twitter Timelines To Visit After 16th May​



Terror in the congress camp


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465452509155192833

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

paranoiarocks said:


> Ab ye uske projection he main kya karu ,Kal 5-6 survey ayenge :|




Bhai chahata to main bhi ye hoon ki BJP ko total mein 300 aur UP se 70 seat aaye par ye ho nahin sakta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaalapani

gslv said:


> My Mom has predicted NDA tally to 291-301 . last time she predicted bjp tally in gujrat to be exactly 115 and it came out same. lets see what happens next.



Apni mom ki moo me ghee shakkar.
convey her my mothers day greetings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

paranoiarocks said:


> Suna hai Markets already got exitpoll thats why spontaneous rally started ,it will be positive,Tuesday ko rally hogi .
> 
> 
> 
> OOO bhai your mom psephologist.. meri mom ko politics me seats ka chakkar nahi samajh aata ,she only jeet jayegi haar jayegi ..not interested


are yaar my mom also doen't know the details. she just gave a number last time and it came out to be correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

JanjaWeed said:


> bhai mere.. I only have one question.. as per above prediction Congress has drawn a blank in UP on 7th May. So are we to conclude that Pappu has lost his seat in Amethi?
> If that has to happen for real... I will donate my one day wages to 5fourty3 & buy a years subscription!
> 
> 
> how many seats we can expect out of hose remaining 42? 23 at-least?




1.Yes he predicted that on 7th may(posted that post here too) ,though i dont agree .

2. Kaam ki 23 seats him hen BAKI West Bengal ki hen so 12-13 maybe(tukka) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

pvsarath said:


> Apni mom ki moo me ghee shakkar.
> convey her my mothers day greetings.


I will.


----------



## Android

anonymus said:


> Bhai chahata to main bhi ye hoon ki BJP ko total mein 300 aur UP se 70 seat aaye par ye ho nahin sakta.


That survey prediction is for entire NDA combined not just BJP alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

HAHAHAHA my father has bought some Reliance shares @cloud_9 ,Lagta hai he will get some good cash :|



Android said:


> That survey prediction is for entire NDA combined not just BJP alone.


Abe Apna dal has only 2 seats to contest


----------



## Roybot

BJP will win 258 seats, no more no less. I saw it in my dream

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465473165972353024

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paranoiarocks

Roybot said:


> BJP will win 258 seats, no more no less. I saw it in my dream



Iske pass CSDS ke numbers hen 


> “My own sense is NDA is well on course to achieving or being close to a majority,” Rajdeep Sardesai, editor-in-chief of the IBN Network, said in the discussion.
> 
> Read more at: NDA @ 272: Will the stock market's dream come true? - Moneycontrol.com


----------



## cloud_9

paranoiarocks said:


> HAHAHAHA my father has bought some Reliance shares @cloud_9 ,Lagta hai he will get some good cash :|
> 
> 
> Abe Apna dal has only 2 seats to contest


I'm still carrying a lot of DLF and BHEL baggage 

Won NZ$3000 (200x15) on bet365 a few mins back on Rugby 7's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

cloud_9 said:


> I'm still carrying a lot of DLF and BHEL baggage
> 
> Won NZ$3000 (200x15) on bet365 a few mins back on Rugby 7's



Many are saying anything related to modi and his corporate connections will jump highly , anything Gujju ambani TATA adani LOL


----------



## Soumitra

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465470903841603585



A.M Sighvi was having wet dreams


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465470483647823873


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465475351737802752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465476041218478080

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

paranoiarocks said:


> Many are saying anything related to modi and his corporate connections will jump highly , anything Gujju ambani TATA adani LOL


Damadji fooked DLF and Manmohan fooked BHEL.

BHEL will recover but got no hope for DLF 

I wasn't expecting the last rally but then SENSEX has been more of a satta market these days.


----------



## paranoiarocks

cloud_9 said:


> Damadji fooked DLF and Manmohan fooked BHEL.
> 
> BHEL will recover but got no hope for DLF
> 
> I wasn't expecting the last rally but then SENSEX has been more of a satta market these days.



Sensex is completely based on emotions and perceptions :|


----------



## cloud_9

paranoiarocks said:


> Sensex is completely based on emotions and perceptions :|


Instead of fundamentals it has been acting like a teen girl

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

cloud_9 said:


> Instead of fundamentals it has been acting like a teen girl



Always does what is the fundamental that this man is that and this is that ?
Reliance shares went down when kejri attacked it continously,what is fundamental in that?

Indian economy is fundamentally not that bad,thoda push needed with some labor reforms,markets will boomboom :|


----------



## cloud_9

paranoiarocks said:


> Always does what is the fundamental that this man is that and this is that ?
> Reliance shares went down when kejri attacked it continously,what is fundamental in that?
> 
> Indian economy is fundamentally not that bad,thoda push needed with some labor reforms,markets will boomboom :|


Is you look at the numbers there shouldn't be any rallies,specially a 600 point.



Just waiting for the SA vs Samoa match to finish...so that I can withdraw my money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

cloud_9 said:


> Is you look at the numbers there shouldn't be any rallies,specially a 600 point.
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the SA vs Samoa match to finish...so that I can withdraw my money



Arre bhai ,these are sentiment rallies ,markets was anticipating it,wait for 16 may ,if results are in favor it will cross 1k+ in a day


----------



## cloud_9

paranoiarocks said:


> Arre bhai ,these are sentiment rallies ,markets was anticipating it,wait for 16 may ,if results are in favor it will cross 1k+ in a day


1K

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## he-man

paranoiarocks said:


> Always does what is the fundamental that this man is that and this is that ?
> Reliance shares went down when kejri attacked it continously,what is fundamental in that?
> 
> Indian economy is fundamentally not that bad,thoda push needed with some labor reforms,markets will boomboom :|



its the opposite with 0 manufacturing,,,the whole economy is driven by services and consumption


----------



## paranoiarocks

he-man said:


> its the opposite with 0 manufacturing,,,the whole economy is driven by services and consumption



That can be done,I'am talking about legislature and laws :|

Labor reform,Good Land laws and 1 window clearance thats the trio required :|


----------



## he-man

paranoiarocks said:


> That can be done,I'am talking about legislature and laws :|


our laws are hopelessly outdated,,,we need a revision of whole constitution


----------



## paranoiarocks

he-man said:


> our laws are hopelessly outdated,,,we need a revision of whole constitution


Arre bhai waise hi itna Laws bane hen,Now you want constitutional change 

Waise what changes do you prefer ?


----------



## Roybot

Look at these Jholachaap sons of bitches, just today 7 police men were killed by Maoists, but they want their scummy maoists Prof Sai Baba released.






More than anything, I hope and wish Modi will end this Maoist menace both in the hinterlands and in the JNU campus!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> A.M Sighvi was having wet dreams
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465470483647823873


Just hilarious to notice how Congressis are getting exited about silly little things nowadays. Almost like primary school kids!


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> Just hilarious to notice how Congressis are getting exited about silly little things nowadays. Almost like primary school kids!



Knowing Manu Singhvi, he was prolly getting blown while tweeting, hence the excitement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465475267272511488


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

anonymus said:


> *Langoor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*Ke hatth mein*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Angoor*​





arp2041 said:


> @chak de INDIA
> 
> yeh bhi teri Dimpu pey line mar rha hai!!!



Dimpu ko vote nahi to line nahi . .maine vote diya isliye Dimpu meri hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465475267272511488


wow.. that was a decisive & quick action by EC. What changed suddenly? They should have dragged this for a while & allowed media to go hammer & tongs at BJP.


----------



## he-man

paranoiarocks said:


> Arre bhai waise hi itna Laws bane hen,Now you want constitutional change
> 
> Waise what changes do you prefer ?



too many to list here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Knowing Manu Singhvi, he was prolly getting blown while tweeting, hence the excitement.


true that... & more of the same since he will have enough time now on to spend at his chamber!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

Roybot said:


> Look at these Jholachaap sons of bitches, just today 7 police men were killed by Maoists, but they want their scummy maoists Prof Sai Baba released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than anything, I hope and wish Modi will end this Maoist menace both in the hinterlands and in the JNU campus!



they think they are cream of the country!!lol




JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. that was a decisive & quick action by EC. What changed suddenly? They should have dragged this for a while & allowed media to go hammer & tongs at BJP.



why are u guys blaming ec for everything??

bjp is not some kind of holy cow,,,it is just another political party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> Look at these Jholachaap sons of bitches, just today 7 police men were killed by Maoists, but they want their scummy maoists Prof Sai Baba released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than anything, I hope and wish Modi will end this Maoist menace both in the hinterlands and in the JNU campus!


 

This menace is more easy to be curbed in hinterland than in JNU.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

he-man said:


> they think they are cream of the country!!lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are u guys blaming ec for everything??
> 
> bjp is not some kind of holy cow,,,it is just another political party




Dude,

SDM is selected by State PCS and works under state government. This was a partisan action done by a SP stooge.


What did this particular Official think he would find in a Party's office if not election material? Used Condoms!!

It is good that special observer has put an end to this lunacy.


----------



## he-man

SwAggeR said:


> This menace is more easy to be curbed in hinterland than in JNU.


fucking traitors,,,all of them


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Varanasi: Why many Muslims find hope in Narendra Modi *​Varanasi: Amid all talk of communal polarization and the Muslim antipathy towards Narendra Modi, a section of the community has been working silently to ensure the latter’s victory in Varanasi. The young Muslim men and women campaigning for Modi in the walled-city part of the Hindu religious centre offer an interesting insight into the changing mindset in the community, which for long followed the diktats of religious leaders while making its political choice.

“A new perception has emerged amongst the Muslims. They now want to vote for development, unlike in the past. Narendra Modi has emerged as a new political icon on whom many Muslims feel they can depend on,” says Dr Iftikhar Ahmed Javed, an educationist, who runs a school amongst weavers in Bajardiah. 





According to Dr Javed, a doctorate in Statistics from BHU, the gradual shift amongst Muslims towards the BJP has been due to Modi, otherwise considered ‘anti-Muslim’. “Muslims have so far voted for Congress or non-BJP parties, but have only got exploited in return. The Congress used Sachar committee report to showcase the neglect faced by the Muslims, but did nothing about it.” Muslims comprise 15 percent of Varanasi’s population. “There are 2.80 lakh Muslim voters and nearly 12-15% will vote for BJP,” he says. 

The BJP is pinning hopes on the weavers’ community of Muslims (Ansaris). Modi has promised to rejuvenate their dying handlooms. “A large number of weavers have already migrated to Surat. Considering the better condition of Muslim weavers in Gujarat, we’ve decided to vote for Modi as he may bring a change,” says Iqbal Ahmed Ansari, a fourth generation weaver from Bajardiah. 

But, he feels that other BJP leaders should also extend a hand towards Muslims, without harbouring misconception that Muslims won’t vote for the party. 

A big chunk of support for Modi from the community has come from its women. It was evident on 8 May when Modi’s cavalcade passed through the highly sensitive Muslim-dominated Madanpura. “I’ve never seen such a tremendous response to a political rally like that of Modi’s. Women and children came out on streets, stood at roof tops to have his glimpse and showered petals and Itra (perfume) on him,” recalls Madanpura resident Afsana Begum. 

Though it’s difficult to say how much of it would get converted into votes for Modi, a big credit for this paradigm shift goes to two Muslim women in their twenties, who both hold a master’s degree in Conflict Management from the Banaras Hindu University (BHU). 

One of them, Najma Parveen is the president of the Bhartiya Awam Party (BAP), an all-women’s political party, which claims more than 35,000 members, with 90% women and 10% reserved for men. BAP works towards creating political awareness among Muslim women and salutes Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose as its ideal.

“We’re not contesting the election this time but supporting Modiji for which we’re mobilising Muslims to vote for him, and also trying to wash-off rumours spread against him by other political parties,” says Parveen. 

The BAP members visit various Muslim localities and hold interactive sessions to present their point of view. “We’re making them realise that Muslims are not mere vote banks and we too need development,” says Parveen. 

The other leader is Nazneen Ansari, president of the Muslim Mahila Foundation (MMF) set up in 2006 that works for Muslim women. Despite facing threats from the ruling Samajwadi Party and police, as Ansari claims, the MMF continues to canvas for Modi. 

“We’re apolitical and want to tell our people that the Godhra riot stigma on Modi was a political conspiracy. Had Modi been anti-Muslim, there would have been more riots in Gujarat after 2000. Instead, progress has taken place there. Besides, there have been riots in other states including UP,” she reasons. 

A sentiment common to most Muslims here is that of indignation over being taken for granted as vote banks by the Congress and other parties. Fahim Ansari, a weaver from Badsha Bagh, says, “More than development, a Muslim wants izzat (respect); and these political parties during elections publicly demonstrate false respect for us by addressing us as ‘our Muslim brothers, etc’, which has not been the case with the BJP.” 

The RSS has been working hard not to let the pockets of goodwill evaporate. Indresh Kumar, a member of the RSS’ national executive, has been camping in Varanasi. Despite being a hardliner within the Sangh Parivar, Kumar is known for his proximity towards Muslims. He’s also the guiding force behind the Muslim Rashtriya Manch (MRM) – an independent body of 10 lakh members. Kumar and the MRM have been working in Varanasi for the past two years. 

But according to BJP insiders, Kumar is in Varanasi to rein in the loud-mouthed right wing activists from Bajranj Dal, Vishwa Hindu Parishad etc, who otherwise could throw spanner in Modi’s national agenda. 

Political analyst Prof Kaushal Kishore Mishra sums up the sentiment. “Muslim voters are confused about who to vote for, but Modi has an edge, as people of Varanasi are getting the chance for the first time to have a PM candidate from their constituency, who talks of development.” 

“Moreover, Modi has said that if he comes to power, there’ll be a branch of PMO in Varanasi, which has heightened the expectations among voters, and caste-based polarisation is almost nil this time,” says Mishra, also the head of Political Science in BHU.

Read more at: Varanasi: Why many Muslims find hope in Modi | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465478059521363968


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465487092982611969

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

he-man said:


> why are u guys blaming ec for everything??
> 
> bjp is not some kind of holy cow,,,it is just another political party


too many reasons & instances to do so. I can list 'em down if you like!


----------



## WAR-rior

Roybot said:


> Look at these Jholachaap sons of bitches, just today 7 police men were killed by Maoists, but they want their scummy maoists Prof Sai Baba released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than anything, I hope and wish Modi will end this Maoist menace both in the hinterlands and in the JNU campus!


He Might be like Arundhati Roy, supporting the ideology. It doesnt mean he abetted the Maoists in their killing mission.


----------



## Android

chak de INDIA said:


> Dimpu ko vote nahi to line nahi . .maine vote diya isliye Dimpu meri hai



LADKI KE LIYE DESH SE GADDARI...., 
JANATA MAAF NAHI KAREGI!!!


----------



## he-man

JanjaWeed said:


> too many reasons & instances to do so. I can list 'em down if you like!



na,,,ec is pretty unbiased.
we have actually no idea whats happening on ground,all the parties play dirty tricks during elections



WAR-rior said:


> He Might be like Arundhati Roy, supporting the ideology. It doesnt mean he abetted the Maoists in their killing mission.



Then he should do it openly,,,the problem is these guys have made JNU the hotbed of maoist supporters and its a known fact here in delhi.

Everyone knows about it


----------



## Kaalapani

WAR-rior said:


> He Might be like Arundhati Roy, supporting the ideology. It doesnt mean he abetted the Maoists in their killing mission.



He is their courier i.e middleman.HE is very much involved and also Professor who is recruting and brainwashing his students.
Should be shot at sight.


----------



## he-man

pvsarath said:


> He is their courier i.e middleman.HE is very much involved and also Professor who is recruting and brainwashing his students.
> Should be shot at sight.



These stupid people should be tried for treason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

he-man said:


> na,,,ec is pretty unbiased.
> we have actually no idea whats happening on ground,all the parties play dirty tricks during elections


Not disputing that at all. But why using different yardsticks when dealing with similar kinda crime? or worst even.. a lesser offence is treated with maximum force while a more grievous one is handled with kid glove?


----------



## he-man

JanjaWeed said:


> Not disputing that at all. But why using different yardsticks when dealing with similar kinda crime? or worst even.. a lesser offence is treated with maximum force while a more grievous one is handled with kid glove?


i don't think anything like that happened.
amit shah was let off after just an apology,,,,congress mp who said he will chop modi was arrested immediately.

it has been pretty balanced


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465491377560616960
Rahul at EVM: Was it really a fair, thorough probe? - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

he-man said:


> i don't think anything like that happened.
> amit shah was let off after just an apology,,,,congress mp who said he will chop modi was arrested immediately.
> 
> it has been pretty balanced


There was no case against Amit Shah at all. It was a case of vile interpretation of what he said by media & adversaries.

EC ordered an FIR against Modi within hours for something he hasn't violated. Meanwhile Rahul Gandhi was let off without even a warning for blatantly violating the regulations by not just going inside the polling booth while polling was on.. but spending time at the polling box, which as per rules is out of bound for anyone other than the person who is voting, official in-charge of that booth. & EC accepts that RG violated the code.. but no action, not even asking for explanation or warning. Now.. I will let you decide!

& add to that the Varanasi fiasco, which was there for everyone to see..


----------



## SwAggeR

Mufti Board of Varanasi Says Vote for Arvind Kejriwal | NDTV.com

So, what about don Mukhtar diktat ??


----------



## he-man

JanjaWeed said:


> There was no case against Amit Shah at all. It was a case of vile interpretation of what he said by media & adversaries.
> 
> EC ordered an FIR against Modi within hours for something he hasn't violated. Meanwhile Rahul Gandhi was let off without even a warning for blatantly violating the regulations by not just going inside the polling booth while polling was on.. but spending time at the polling box, which as per rules is out of bound for anyone other than the person who is voting, official in-charge of that booth. & EC accepts that RG violated the code.. but no action, not even asking for explanation or warning. Now.. I will let you decide!
> 
> & add to that the Varanasi fiasco, which was there for everyone to see..



oh modi violated the rules all right,,,,but yeah gandhi should have faced the flak too


----------



## JanjaWeed

he-man said:


> oh modi violated the rules all right,,,,but yeah gandhi should have faced the flak too


no.. it's proved that he was well beyond the restricted area when the incident occurred. even opposition parties couldn't counter that fact!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465502116614651904
@arp2041 kyon jale pe namak chidak rahe ho yaar!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## he-man

JanjaWeed said:


> no.. it's proved that he was well beyond the restricted area when the incident occurred. even opposition parties couldn't counter that fact!


maybe,,,but who knows what actually happened.
but on a whole EC has been doing a stupendous job


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465501915757830144


----------



## JanjaWeed

he-man said:


> maybe,,,but who knows what actually happened.
> but on a whole EC has been doing a stupendous job


not at all. This has been one of the most fragile ones in recent history of the commission. Differences between the members of the commission are out in the open. Hence CEC had to go to the President to present his part the facts while disputing the pov of his colleague. Had it been a cohesive unit doing what they are suppose to, what was the need to take such a step?


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> no.. it's proved that he was well beyond the restricted area when the incident occurred. even opposition parties couldn't counter that fact!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465502116614651904
> @arp2041 kyon jale pe namak chidak rahe ho yaar!






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465502004584800256
ek BDians aur ek Arvind Kejriwals........ko TROLL karney ka mazza hi kuch aur hai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## he-man

JanjaWeed said:


> no.. it's proved that he was well beyond the restricted area when the incident occurred. even opposition parties couldn't counter that fact!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465502116614651904
> @arp2041 kyon jale pe namak chidak rahe ho yaar!



oh AAP will will plenty of seats,don't make premature opinions.
there are numerous aap fans around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465502004584800256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

he-man said:


> oh AAP will will plenty of seats,don't make premature opinions.
> there are numerous aap fans around



Ofcourse there are..........Rakhi key swamwar me bhi 50000 laundo ney apply kiya tha!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465502004584800256
> ek BDians aur ek Arvind Kejriwals........ko TROLL karney ka mazza hi kuch aur hai


16 taarik ko aur bhi maza aayega! Us din Kejri fir se dharne pe baitega!


----------



## arp2041

BDforever said:


>



Tu Indian Politics kaha sey follow krney lag gya? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465505138757468160
Guess which SHIP is waiting for Induction ceremony with none other than NaMo as Chief guest!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> Tu Indian Politics kaha sey follow krney lag gya?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465505138757468160
> Guess which SHIP is waiting for Induction ceremony with none other than NaMo as Chief guest!!!!!


i am following your post since you made signature 16th may 2014= 15th august 1947


----------



## arp2041

BDforever said:


> i am following your post since you made signature 16th may 2014= 15th august 1947




@JanjaWeed @Sidak Save Me!!! I have a MALE STALKER!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak Save Me!!! I have a MALE STALKER!!!


Lol...Kya baat hai! Tum dono ka khoob jamegi. Modi PM banne ka pehle usko pakka karde. Nahi toh nikaal diya jayega wo India se!


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Tu Indian Politics kaha sey follow krney lag gya?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465505138757468160
> Guess which SHIP is waiting for Induction ceremony with none other than NaMo as Chief guest!!!!!




Which ?


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465506737500327937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465515766553395202


Jason bourne said:


> Which ?



abey likha toh hai INS KOLKATA!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465506737500327937
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465515766553395202
> 
> 
> abey likha toh hai INS KOLKATA!!!




 yr pdf ki application me tweeter feed nahi dikhata :x


----------



## SR-91

paranoiarocks said:


> Arre bhai ,these are sentiment rallies ,markets was anticipating it,wait for 16 may ,if results are in favor it will cross 1k+ in a day




Expect a sharp decline starting the week of 19th..go short and rake in "moolah".


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465042879501463552


----------



## NKVD

Jason bourne said:


> yr pdf ki application me tweeter feed nahi dikhata :x


Same here mate


----------



## Proud Hindu

Lok Sabha polls 2014: Muslim cleric body Mufti Board of Varanasi backs AAP's Arvind Kejriwal - The Economic Times


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465519646775320576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465516583226331137

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465529318521569282

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465530007020781568

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465533730182815744


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465541898459832320


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465543218918998016
Even International media has set it's gaze on Benares.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465544404292616193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465546108199256065
Jazeera seems concerned about India's secularism. What about first promoting it in Qatar itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465543218918998016
> Even International media has set it's gaze on Benares.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465544404292616193
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465546108199256065
> Jazeera seems concerned about India's secularism. What about first promoting it in Qatar itself.



Qatar is an Islamic Kingdom and not a secular one, hence you can't question them about secularism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> Qatar is an Islamic Kingdom and not a secular one, hence you can't question them about secularism



That's why, I asked them to at least promote it .


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Ravi Nair said:


> What is people's opinion here about jayalalitha?
> 
> Is she any good? Bad for Tamil Nadu?
> 
> Because I can't get a read on her
> 
> @Chola warrior @Rajaraja Chola



Good and Bad. Both Karuna and JJ are looters , no doubt. TN voters have been intelligent enough, not to vote for same govt every 5 years, thus getting the maximum out of political parties. 
In the DMK rule, after 2 successive lok sabha victories for DMK, they began to loot too much, so it became necessary for a govt change and for Amma to beat the sh!t out of Karuna. In TN, always projects get done, though might not with good quality ( In North, entire project money have gone into coffers) and Southern states are generally blessed with good bereaucrats who get administrative works done. 
*For the exact answer for you, Amma is better. *Any caste, any religion, anyone ruffling feathers in TN, even chanting Anti-India name , she would put down with heavy hand. While Karuna is always concerned about Vote banks , Stalin promises to be different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Roybot said:


> Qatar is an Islamic Kingdom and not a secular one, hence you can't question them about secularism


U mean India shud become a Hindu nation so that no one can question our Secularism?

There are no nonmuslims massacres in Qatar so will be the case in India. Agree to it?

See, the point is not that what is good or bad. The point is that how can some ideology country talk bout a completely different ideology country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Must read on how the news traders work their anti modi agenda

MediaCrooks: The Real Mass Murderers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465559696540467200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

JAAGTE RAHO = Modi jeet jayega na yaar comfortably


----------



## NKVD

Angry Bird said:


> JAAGTE RAHO = Modi jeet jayega na yaar comfortably


Bhai meri Neend bhi udi hui hai Waiting for Exit poll's trend kya honge @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Sidak @SwAggeR @WAR-rior


----------



## Hulk

JanjaWeed said:


> 16 taarik ko aur bhi maza aayega! Us din Kejri fir se dharne pe baitega!


After 16th when they will get very fews seats the party will beging to crumble. When they won in Delhi a lot of people who had desire to make it big joined AAP. These people mostly journalists took risk thinking if they can do a Rajiv Shukla. However, AAP has made big mistakes which will cost them in 2014, unless they results are out people wi keep giving them value. Look at the number of founder member complaining in such short time.


----------



## Proud Hindu

aisa na ho 272 aajaye par modi ji varanasi se .... jaaye


----------



## NKVD

Proud Hindu said:


> aisa na ho 272 aajaye par modi ji varanasi se .... jaaye


Jayega matlab he will win for sure EC be bada intzaam kar rakhte hai lo chance of booth rigging

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Proud Hindu said:


> aisa na ho 272 aajaye par modi ji varanasi se .... jaaye



AAP k raod show mai bhi kaafi bheed thi.mujhe to darr lagne laga hai voh dekh kar.


----------



## WAR-rior

NKVD said:


> Bhai meri Neend bhi udi hui hai Waiting for Exit poll's trend kya honge @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Sidak @SwAggeR @WAR-rior


Bhai kal to office mein hi sounga. Waise I am back home before 5. Chhutti tym. We to World Cup wala feel de raha hai. 



Angry Bird said:


> AAP k raod show mai bhi kaafi bheed thi.mujhe to darr lagne laga hai voh dekh kar.


Auntyji, AAP se jyaada Congress ke rally mein bheed thi. Ab kaisa feel ho raha hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

Mufti Board of Varanasi Says Vote for Arvind Kejriwal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465493767613448192
iska kya , koi impact hoga ?


----------



## arp2041

There is no question of Modi LOOSING from Varanasi.........u can't judge by Road Show strength as people can be brought from outside also.

Those who are still skeptical, I AM READY TO BET RS. 1 LAKH ON MODI WINING


----------



## WAR-rior

arp2041 said:


> There is no question of Modi LOOSING from Varanasi.........u can't judge by Road Show strength as people can be brought from outside also.
> 
> Those who are still skeptical, I AM READY TO BET RS. 1 LAKH ON MODI WINING


Bhai ye to fixing scene hai. Bet kaise lagaya jaaye bata de. Tu haara to paise kaise dega? Bet jeetne ka kaam mera. 



Proud Hindu said:


> Mufti Board of Varanasi Says Vote for Arvind Kejriwal
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465493767613448192
> iska kya , koi impact hoga ?


Hmm. Mukhtar Ansari supporting Ajay Rai, Mufti supporting AAP. Expecting Muslims split votes?


----------



## kaykay

Proud Hindu said:


> Mufti Board of Varanasi Says Vote for Arvind Kejriwal
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465493767613448192
> iska kya , koi impact hoga ?


This will ensure that Modi will win by a margin of more than 3 lakhs now while Kejriwal may save his deposite.
PS: Now Kejriwal is contesting just to save his deposite and thus some face saving.


----------



## WAR-rior

There is some reason Modi is contesting from Varansi. Its the safest bet.

Others are mere trying to win brownie points in their CV of fighting against like of Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Those who are fighting for MUSLIM VOTES, here is my another GUT FEELING - Modi will get the LARGEST chunk of Muslim votes in Varanasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Who's more likely to make it to PMO, wishing apart? Any news leak? I know it's out of the question phir bhi...


----------



## Proud Hindu

Amit shah pe bharosa rakho


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Those who are fighting for MUSLIM VOTES, here is my another GUT FEELING - Modi will get the LARGEST chunk of Muslim votes in Varanasi.




I second that ..... there is no fight in varanasi ... BJP 250+


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> Who's more likely to make it to PMO, wishing apart? Any news leak? I know it's out of the question phir bhi...



Tomorrow Exit Polls will be out, 220+ BJP means it's Modi Sarkar for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> Tomorrow Exit Polls will be out, 220+ BJP means it's Modi Sarkar for sure.


Anything above 200 for BJP and It will be Modi sarkar.
Anyway my conservative prediction is BJP 220+, NDA ~260.


----------



## WAR-rior

Emmie said:


> Who's more likely to make it to PMO, wishing apart? Any news leak? I know it's out of the question phir bhi...


Max chance of Modi. Congress tried a lot to play on Modi attack and talk bout age old events. Modi pounced on every opportunity and headed one of the most techie campaign in todays world. 

Its Modi everywhere.............Not coz hes from BJP and RSS and will finish Pakistan in 6 months.  ..........but because there is no leader with such proven record around him. 

Its high tym Congress are told that PMO =/= Gandhi Surname, irrespective of mediocre credentials. India is 50% middle class which are highly educated and u cant fool this class. 

Its a no competition for Modi this tym.


----------



## JanjaWeed

NKVD said:


> Bhai meri Neend bhi udi hui hai Waiting for Exit poll's trend kya honge @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Sidak @SwAggeR @WAR-rior


fikar not. acche din aane wale hain.. ab ki bar Modi sarkar!


----------



## WAR-rior

JanjaWeed said:


> fikar not. acche din aane wale hain.. ab ki bar Modi sarkar!


BC. Kya fikar not? Idhar neend nahi aa rahi. Life ka bharosa nahi. Pata chala kat gaya. 

I am actually scarred of a possible hung Assembly. Its very important for future of India to get a complete majority govt. Otherwise, there wont be any impact which we are so dearly expecting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

indianrabbit said:


> After 16th when they will get very fews seats the party will beging to crumble. When they won in Delhi a lot of people who had desire to make it big joined AAP. These people mostly journalists took risk thinking if they can do a Rajiv Shukla. However, AAP has made big mistakes which will cost them in 2014, unless they results are out people wi keep giving them value. Look at the number of founder member complaining in such short time.


That's true. Their whole agenda got misrouted since their success in Delhi election. There was a honest trust & sympathy towards the party due to their humble approach & appearance. But since then, their priorities got changed... & they inserted quite a few selfish & power hungry individuals in their ranks. 

People who once looked plain, honest & humble suddenly turned into bad mouthing obnoxious & patronizing creatures. It's real fall from grace for Kejriwal & co.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465039420857389056
> 1.30 noon... & hottest sun!



What a dumbass lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAR-rior said:


> BC. Kya fikar not? Idhar neend nahi aa rahi. Life ka bharosa nahi. Pata chala kat gaya.
> 
> I am actually scarred of a possible hung Assembly. Its very important for future of India to get a complete majority govt. Otherwise, there wont be any impact which we are so dearly expecting.


believe me... I'm having cold feet too. Scroll back to my posts from yesterday & it will suggest the nervousness! Then again.. May 16th could be a turning point in Indian history as it's also my b'day that day!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> believe me... I'm having cold feet too. Scroll back to my posts from yesterday & it will suggest the nervousness! Then again.. May 16th could be a turning point in Indian history as it's also my b'day that day!



What TURNED when you were BORN?? 

Interesting.............this will how a SAFFRONIZED India will LOOK..................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465509394478678017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

paranoiarocks said:


> Many are saying anything related to modi and his corporate connections will jump highly , anything Gujju ambani TATA adani LOL


Adani stock at its highest now will rise further, but yes all gujju and modi friendly corporates stocks will jump up for sure on may16. Enjoy the market going up for the next 5 years and reap profits


----------



## WAR-rior

@Angry Bird 

Dedicated to ur Status message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Emmie said:


> Who's more likely to make it to PMO, wishing apart? Any news leak? I know it's out of the question phir bhi...



Indian political polling is highly unpredictable @Emmie

the picture becomes clearer closer to May 16th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> believe me... I'm having cold feet too. Scroll back to my posts from yesterday & it will suggest the nervousness! Then again.. May 16th could be a turning point in Indian history as it's also my b'day that day!



actually my fear is of a Disappointing Modi tenure.

That would mean after 2019, you will see a decade of congress rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Ravi Nair said:


> actually my fear is of a Disappointing Modi tenure.
> 
> That would mean after 2019, you will see a decade of congress rule.


Why do u think Modi wud dissapoint?

If dual power centres and nominal heads can run this country for a decade than strong decisive leader can definitely will. WOrld is dying to invest in India and we all know how pro business Modi is. Vibrant Gujrat vs Vibrant India. Now u decide.

And Indians will vote again Modi only for his developmental work.


----------



## SwAggeR

NKVD said:


> Bhai meri Neend bhi udi hui hai Waiting for Exit poll's trend kya honge



BJP-220+ , NDA-260+. Just guessing from various jurnos' reactions.


----------



## paranoiarocks

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465042879501463552


I think he is going by seats,KN will loose scindhia might win



Proud Hindu said:


> aisa na ho 272 aajaye par modi ji varanasi se .... jaaye


IF modi is loosing than BJP is 150 .

If aira gaira natthu khair is winning on modis names,one should not even think about this question .


----------



## LURKER

Kejriwal telling villagers in Varanasi that BJP's symbol is Jhaadu, Mr Anti Corruption crusader has stooped to a new low .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

LURKER said:


> Kejriwal telling villagers in Varanasi that BJP's symbol is Jhaadu, Mr Anti Corruption crusader has stooped to a new low .


Not Possible. Kejriwal isnt a fool in that case.

Dint u guyz understand the symbol flaunting issue Modi got caught into? U guyz really think, that Modi who hasnt broken even the slightest of laws, who has understanding of all the laws, whose support team are so consious wud ever make such petty mistakes?

It shud have been obvious that Modi did it purposely. He knew that there will be media hype and this will spread thruout India that Modi broke law flaunting the LOTUS symbol.

Got it? 

Some Reason why we support Modi. Hes damn street smart. Congress ko bech ke kha jaaye aur Pappu ko agle saal pata chale, aisa sample hai.


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465658902164410368


----------



## Roybot

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465658902164410368




Lmao Congress ke itne bure dine aagaye hain


----------



## SwAggeR

Ajai rai the Congress nominee seen sporting hand symbol while standing in que for casting his vote ie. certainly within 100 mt.


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465697727783772160


----------



## NKVD

Any trends about varanasi friends @Jason bourne @chak de INDIA @arp2041 @WAR-rior @JanjaWeed @SwAggeR


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Android said:


> @paranoiarocks full report on may 7 from 5forty3 is up



Buddy could you please share the report here.


----------



## jbond197

Ajay Rai spotted wearing Congress symbol at poll booth -



CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy could you please share the report here.



Go back a few pages it is already posted..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465664414163562496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465667242407911424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465715764339552256


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465702483134668801

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

NKVD said:


> Any trends about varanasi friends




No ideas buddy.


----------



## NKVD

SwAggeR said:


> No ideas buddy.


----------



## Roybot

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465715764339552256



Not to worry still early days, I won't be surprised if BJP does a clean sweep in Purvanchal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465715764339552256


Damn... I was hoping for Mulayam's loss from Azamgarh. Anyway pura din baaki hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

So no clean sweep in purvanchal.... Very disappointing to see mullayam leading in azamgarh..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> So no clean sweep in purvanchal.... Very disappointing to see mullayam leading in azamgarh..



Amit Shah was complaining about many SP workers who stayed in Azamgarh. EC din't acted.

IF NO MODI ON 16TH B'COZ OF #10SAMPATH, INDIA WILL WITNESS A TAHRIR SQUARE.


----------



## Soumitra

Keep lines open with Congress rivals: Top RSS leaders to BJP - The Times of India


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP candidate in Azamgadh too is Yadav but belongs to different sub-Yadav caste that of Mullah yam, so split in his core Yadav vote is expected. OBCs and SCs vote will be crucial here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465686368979415041


----------



## Proud Hindu

twitter pe aaj modi ji ka trend nahi dikh raha hai ?


----------



## ashok321

jbond197 said:


> Ajay Rai spotted wearing Congress symbol at poll booth -
> 
> 
> 
> Go back a few pages it is already posted..



*MM Joshi defends Ajay Rai*


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465732008841211904


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465509394478678017


----------



## SwAggeR

Here comes the statement from unbiased officer who is part of state machinery .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465690857840988160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465695091512733696


----------



## Marxist

Muncipal Polls Results Update from Seemandhra *TDP* in lead now in 1033 YSRCP in 661


----------



## SwAggeR

ashok321 said:


> *MM Joshi defends Ajay Rai*



What did he say exactly ??


----------



## indiatester

Interesting results from Municipal polls in AP.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465730223493742592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465730658753851393


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465725439265099776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

SwAggeR said:


> What did he say exactly ??



"Everyone takes their hand into poll booth, should we cut it off?: MM Joshi


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465726114153787393


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465702553972256768


Soumitra said:


> "Everyone takes their hand into poll booth, should we cut it off?: MM Joshi



I can't believe it until I see video footage of MM Joshi.If what you say is true then I can bet that he even voted for Congress.So much only for Modi hate ??


----------



## Marxist

indiatester said:


> Interesting results from Municipal polls in AP.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465730223493742592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465730658753851393



TDP contested alone in municipal poll and done a good performance,good that bjp opened alliance with them


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465704071257538560


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465735782670422016


imaandar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

SwAggeR said:


> I can't believe it until I see video footage of MM Joshi.If what you say is true then I can bet that he even voted for Congress.So much only for Modi hate ??



I got it from twitter. cant verify the authenticity


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465709156452675584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465709156578500609

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Local body, Municipalities, corporation poll results out in Seemandhra and telangana states.

SA TD/PBJP (1090) almost way ahead. Jagan's YCP (780) in second. Congress decimated.
Telangana congress leading (418), TRS(251) second.



Soumitra said:


> I got it from twitter. cant verify the authenticity



Nonsence, dont believe such news items.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465712232400039936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465740846076157953


----------



## Chronos

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465712232400039936



Amit Shah Perhaps?


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465742474724405248


----------



## Soumitra

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465742474724405248



Somebody please post the full report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Intial numbers from Varanasi by 5forty3 by 11.30

Congress 25%
Modi 39%
Kejru 18%
Others 18%

These are very initial so may change (as said by Dr Patil)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Ravi Nair said:


> Amit Shah Perhaps?



Nope dalsania ...


----------



## Bang Galore

MST said:


> Intial numbers from Varanasi by 5forty3 by 11.30
> 
> Congress 25%
> Modi 39%
> Kejru 18%
> Others 18%
> 
> These are very initial so may change (as said by Dr Patil)




Surprisingly poor figures for Mr. Modi. Was expecting atleast 50% for a PM candidate. Worrying actually.


----------



## SwAggeR

This old guard now needs to be shown door.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465730468915060736


----------



## Chronos

MST said:


> Intial numbers from Varanasi by 5forty3 by 11.30
> 
> Congress 25%
> Modi 39%
> Kejru 18%
> Others 18%
> 
> These are very initial so may change (as said by Dr Patil)




Congress 25% ?

They don't deserve that.


----------



## MST

Bang Galore said:


> Surprisingly poor figures for Mr. Modi. Was expecting atleast 50% for a PM candidate. Worrying actually.


Early trends as said by Dr. Patil. And there is a rural bias (more brisk voting there). But yes if this continues then its worrying.


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> Surprisingly poor figures for Mr. Modi. Was expecting atleast 50% for a PM candidate. Worrying actually.



I was thinking about the same.

You think Kejriwal had an effect?

I wonder if this reflects nationally. That indeed there has been too much hype about the Modi wave (it's actually true).

@Bang Galore Any prediction for the Karnataka LS elections?

The prediction is congress has consolidate there, but will lose some ground to BJP


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465751195101831168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465751070489063426

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465751070489063426


----------



## MST

What is Kejru's future if he is no. 3 in Varanasi?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465750909159346176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465752439434395648


----------



## Roybot

Ravi Nair said:


> Congress 25% ?
> 
> They don't deserve that.



Muslim vote consolidation, wait till 5, Modi will easily get 60% plus of the votes.


----------



## Proud Hindu

MST said:


> What is Kejru's future if he is no. 3 in Varanasi?



main to aam admi hu ji , meri kya aukaat hai ji , varanasi wale cong -bjp ke agent hai ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> Muslim vote consolidation, wait till 5, Modi will easily get 60% plus of the votes.



As @Bang Galore said, if Modi does not cross 50% in the end,it does mean trouble.


----------



## MST

Roybot said:


> Muslim vote consolidation, wait till 5, Modi will easily get 60% plus of the votes.


I am expecting atleast 50% votes for Modi. Less than that and he will keep Vadodara for sure and let go of Varanasi.



Proud Hindu said:


> main to aam admi hu ji , meri kya aukaat hai ji , varanasi wale cong -bjp ke agent hai ji



I am expecting him to be back in Delhi for his antics. He will try to again become CM. Question is once he is no. 3 in Varanasi how many will take him seriously in Delhi.


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> I was thinking about the same.
> 
> You think Kejriwal had an effect?



The 43% vote for the two main contenders means that Modi is not overwhelming them. That is bad news. Even worse when you see where this information comes from. I think a closer watch on this is necessary.



> I wonder if this reflects nationally. That indeed there has been too much hype about the Modi wave (it's actually true).



There is a Modi wave/breeze alright(as much of a wave as can be expected), the strength varying from place to place.. If there is trouble like this in this part of U.P. for Modi himself, then I would be very sceptical in writing off the BSP & SP.



> @Bang Galore Any prediction for the Karnataka LS elections?
> 
> The prediction is congress has consolidate there, but will lose some ground to BJP



That would be reasonably accurate.- 8-12 seats for the BJP, 14-18 for Congress, JD(S) -2


----------



## SRP

https://twitter.com/ANI_news/status/465755936594751488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465755936594751488


----------



## Soumitra

FIR to be filed against Ajai Rai for wearing Hand symbol on the kurta


----------



## Bang Galore

Roybot said:


> Muslim vote consolidation, wait till 5, Modi will easily get 60% plus of the votes.



You have to ask the questions why is that only Muslims are getting up & turning out early. Not logical, possible but not probable. Mr. Modi has to have more voteshare than the next 2-3 combined or else it's bad news. This from a pollster whose bias is known. Not that it is in anyway wrong on data but still leaves you wondering.


----------



## Mujraparty

Markets, rupee rally on bets exit polls to show Narendra Modi-led BJP's majority - Financial Express


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> That would be reasonably accurate.- 8-12 seats for the BJP, 14-18 for Congress.



Can't remember the publication, but minister for transport, Rama Linga Reddy in Karnataka got a bit of limelight there.

The author made it out to be that he is accessible to people and well liked in Bangalore, especially in his constituency 

any truth to this?


----------



## Proud Hindu

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465755936594751488



isme to jyada muslim dikh rahe hai !


----------



## SRP

Proud Hindu said:


> isme to jyada muslim dikh rahe hai !



So they are not voters/Indians?


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> Can't remember the publication, but minister for transport, Rama Linga Reddy in Karnataka got a bit of limelight there.
> 
> The author made it out to be that he is accessible to people and well liked in Bangalore, especially in his constituency
> 
> any truth to this?



Too early in the administration for real dislike to set it though I'm not aware of the details here.

*Another point on the Varanasi elections.....if this remains the way it is, Modi may have to thank Rahul Gandhi for bailing him out in Varanasi.*


----------



## Proud Hindu

desert warrior said:


> So they are not voters/Indians?



anti modi votes kum huve naa


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465757898274897920


----------



## SRP

Proud Hindu said:


> anti modi votes kum huve naa



How can you say that whom they are going to vote? 

Even if they are anti modi, they have every right to vote.


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> Too early in the administration for real dislike to set it though I'm not aware of the details here.
> 
> *Another point on the Varanasi elections.....if this remains the way it is, Modi may have to thank Rahul Gandhi for bailing him out in Varanasi.*



Why? Because he cannibalised other party votes


----------



## Bang Galore

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465757898274897920



The Congress tally needs to be added to show the full picture.


----------



## Chronos

desert warrior said:


> How can you say that whom they are going to vote?
> 
> Even if they are anti modi, t*hey have every right to vote*.



It is very important to understand this concept.

Nothing good comes from Hero worship.

No Good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Bang Galore said:


> *You have to ask the questions why is that only Muslims are getting up & turning out early. Not logical, possible but not probable.* Mr. Modi has to have more voteshare than the next 2-3 combined or else it's bad news. This from a pollster whose bias is known. Not that it is in anyway wrong on data but still leaves you wondering.



Actually it is logical, if you know the load shedding pattern of Banaras.


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> The Congress tally needs to be added to show the full picture.



It is interesting though.

In 2009 every fifth Congress MP was from Andhra.

If Congress takes a massive hit, and BJP and allies make enough inroads, it could compensate somewhat for U.P.

Though U.P still remains the most important in Indian politics.

I say this with regret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> Why? Because he cannibalised other party votes



It would seem that way, wouldn't it. Add a majority of the Congress votes to Kejriwal & you begin to see a completely different picture. That road show must have turned a few people.


----------



## Jason bourne

Bogus day ...today getting only bad news (

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> It would seem that way, wouldn't it. Add a majority of the Congress votes to Kejriwal & you begin to see a completely different picture. That road show must have turned a few people.



Unlike other people here, I am more sympathetic to Kejriwal than Rahul Gandhi.

I know, it is foolish.


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> It is interesting though.
> 
> In 2009 every fifth Congress MP was from Andhra.
> 
> If Congress takes a massive hit, and BJP and allies make enough inroads, it could compensate somewhat for U.P.
> 
> Though U.P still remains the most important in Indian politics.
> 
> I say this with regret.



UP is likely to be ok for the BJP, Bihar may not. Thereare some gains in Assam & Odisha that are being spoken about but unless the BJP springs a big surprise in WB, the BJP will still be some way short.


----------



## Chronos

Jason bourne said:


> Bogus day ...today getting only bad news (



I know that as a Keralite, I have no right to say this, but

U.P. what the hell are you doing?



Bang Galore said:


> UP is likely to be ok for the BJP, Bihar may not. Thereare some gains in Assam & Odisha that are being spoken about but unless the BJP springs a big surprise in WB, the BJP will still be some way short.



My prediction is that we might be looking at a BJP+NDA 220-250 seat scenario.

So....... Is Jayalalitha on board? I mean, how many parties do they have to get on board?

And it is not like Narendra Modi will let his fruits of his labour go to waste.



Bang Galore said:


> UP is likely to be ok for the BJP, *Bihar may not*. Thereare some gains in Assam & Odisha that are being spoken about but unless the BJP springs a big surprise in WB, the BJP will still be some way short.



whatever Nitish Kumar said and played politics, I still think Nitish Kumar is still the best CM for Bihar.


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> Unlike other people here, I am more sympathetic to Kejriwal than Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> I know, it is foolish.



Not foolish, I feel the same though that speaks more of the unenthusiasm for RG the candidate than it does about the tragi-comic hero Kejriwal. Much to admire about but much to pull your hair out too.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Ravi Nair said:


> It is interesting though.
> 
> In 2009 every fifth Congress MP was from Andhra.
> 
> If Congress takes a massive hit, and BJP and allies make enough inroads, it could compensate somewhat for U.P.
> 
> Though U.P still remains the most important in Indian politics.
> 
> I say this with regret.


 
Thats a very sad point you make. An overpuopulated, failed, casteist, communal state with very high criminal record decides the fate of the rest of us 

UP must be split into smaller states.

Nothing against the good people of UP, just too difficult to really make a change with its current size I feel.


----------



## toxic_pus

Did my part

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465755936154324992


----------



## MST

Bang Galore said:


> It would seem that way, wouldn't it. *Add a majority of the Congress votes to Kejriwal *& you begin to see a completely different picture. That road show must have turned a few people.



Apart from Muslims I don't think Congress and AAP votes are transferrable. So this is just hypothetical.


----------



## notsuperstitious

toxic_pus said:


> Did my part


 
Your fingernails tell me you are not a metrosexual like me :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465745749188173824


----------



## kaykay

Bang Galore said:


> UP is likely to be ok for the BJP, Bihar may not. Thereare some gains in Assam & Odisha that are being spoken about but unless the BJP springs a big surprise in WB, the BJP will still be some way short.


BJP is doing good in both UP and Bihar. Its Just that BJP did extremely well in first 2-3 phases there, people are expecting them to repeat same feat in every phase. In Bihar, except seemanchal(7 seats), BJP has done better everywhere. IMO BJP will score 20+ seats in Bihar while allies can win 3/4 seats(Thanks to first 2 and last 2 phases).


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> I
> 
> My prediction is that we might be looking at a BJP+NDA 220-250 seat scenario.
> 
> So....... Is Jayalalitha on board? I mean, how many parties do they have to get on board?



NDA at 220 is big trouble. Need to be at 240+ to even look at forming the government. Possible allies, AIADMK, TRS,YSR (a bit problematic with the TDP), BJD (depending on the numbers in Odisha), INLD, PDP. 

Looks like a bloody zoo.........


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> NDA at 220 is big trouble. Need to be at 240+ to even look at forming the government. Possible allies, AIADMK, TRS,YSR (a bit problematic with the TDP), BJD (depending on the numbers in Odisha), INLD, PDP.
> 
> *Looks like a bloody zoo...*......



trying to imagine Modi and Amma in the same alliance.

Clash of egos.


----------



## Bang Galore

MST said:


> Apart from Muslims I don't think Congress and AAP votes are transferrable. So this is just hypothetical.



Of course it is hypothetical but I did say the "majority", not all. Even a small transfer_ (more likely from Congress to AAP than the other way around)_ would mess up the scene. Remember this is Modi we are talking about, not some standard BJP candidate. He has to win big, not just win.


----------



## Imcool

Chill guys NDA will get comfortable majority on their own! This time election is different many psephologists and exit polls will turn out to be hoax.. Remember high profile seats always have competition so Varanasi seat is one of them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> trying to imagine Modi and Amma in the same alliance.
> 
> Clash of egos.



Forget that, imagine the cabinet.................


----------



## Imcool

Bang Galore said:


> Of course it is hypothetical but I did say the "majority", not all. Even a small transfer_ (more likely from Congress to AAP than the other way around)_ would mess up the scene. Remember this is Modi we are talking about, not some standard BJP candidate. He has to win big, not just win.




It doesn't matter as long as Modi wins by 50K votes bigger the better but the real trouble is AK should come 3rd and except no major trouble from any ruling party if AK comes 2nd and Modi wins by smaller margin trouble may come!


----------



## Chronos

notsuperstitious said:


> Thats a very sad point you make. An overpuopulated, failed, casteist, communal state with very high criminal record decides the fate of the rest of us
> 
> UP must be split into smaller states.
> 
> Nothing against the good people of UP, just too difficult to really make a change with its current size I feel.



Mayawati's idea was a good one (can't believe I just said that). U.P is just too big a state to govern efficiently.

Should be cut into smaller part for more ad-ministerial efficiency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

notsuperstitious said:


> Thats a very sad point you make. An overpuopulated, failed, casteist, communal state with very high criminal record decides the fate of the rest of us
> 
> UP must be split into smaller states.
> 
> Nothing against the good people of UP, just too difficult to really make a change with its current size I feel.



Splitting UP is not easy, especially with the Meerut/Muzzarnagar region effectively becoming another "Jammu and Kashmir". That region will soon be Muslim majority if it isn't already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

A dedicated congress supporter and Anti Modi tweeter concedes defeat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465751611155816449


----------



## Bang Galore

Imcool said:


> It doesn't matter as long as Modi wins by 50K votes bigger the better but the real trouble is AK should come 3rd and except no major trouble from any ruling party if AK comes 2nd and Modi wins by smaller margin trouble may come!



50k would be bad, 100k is absolutely necessary to keep even a vestige of honour. If AK comes 3rd & congress ran Modi close, I really can't see much of a silver lining. Both ways. Modi has to win big.


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> Forget that, imagine the cabinet.................



I actually want a clear cut NDA majority.

anything less than that, and you will see markets tumbling.


----------



## MST

Bang Galore said:


> Of course it is hypothetical but I did say the "majority", not all. Even a small transfer_ (more likely from Congress to AAP than the other way around)_ would mess up the scene. Remember this is Modi we are talking about, not some standard BJP candidate. He has to win big, not just win.



I will wait for a few more hours and a couple of more updates to hazard a guess. But even if Modi wins Varanasi with less than a lakh vote but wins majority of votes in Eastern UP it will be a strategic win for Modi (though a tactical setback). Even a small victory in Varanasi doesn't challenge his leadership in BJP. 

Have Congress and Kejri missed the large strategic game being played here by Modi for symbolic tactical gains? Perhaps we will know on 16th.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Roybot said:


> Splitting UP is not easy, especially with the Meerut/Muzzarnagar region effectively becoming another "Jammu and Kashmir". That region will soon be Muslim majority if it isn't already.


 
OTOH with time a muslim majority state will force the muslims to stop playing a negative role and take on ACTUAL issues affecting them. Of course the hold of religious leaders must be broken. But that holds true irrespective of whether we split UP or not. I'm seeing a lot of negative attitudes from Sunni muslims all over India and such impractical attitude will only get them screw@d, and no sympathies from me...


----------



## MST

notsuperstitious said:


> OTOH *with time a muslim majority state will force the muslims to stop playing a negative role and take on ACTUAL issues affecting them*. Of course the hold of religious leaders must be broken. But that holds true irrespective of whether we split UP or not. I'm seeing a lot of negative attitudes from Sunni muslims all over India and such impractical attitude will only get them screw@d, and no sympathies from me...



The one Muslim majority state in the north doesn't inspire much confidence. Remember it was Muslims of UP who engineered the Partition.


----------



## Imcool

Bang Galore said:


> Forget that, imagine the cabinet.................



She should be made Minister of External Affairs!! LOL ! Imagine Sri Lanka under her External Affairs!


----------



## Roybot

anonymus said:


> Blame lies on jats.



For what?? For not outbreeding their Muslim counterparts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

..meanwhile...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465768503392219136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> I actually want a clear cut NDA majority.
> 
> anything less than that, and you will see markets tumbling.




Unlike many here, I have never been an absolute Modi fan _(though over the campaign, I have grown to respect the effort he has put in)_, I hope for an clear NDA victory not because of ideological compatability but because the alternative is too horrible to consider. With the congress not in the picture, the thought of any other alternative is enough to send shivers down anyone's spine. I also do believe that irrespective of Mr. Modi's past _(unlike others, no clean chit belief from me)_, he will do a fair job as PM if he has a decent majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vyom

Ravi Nair said:


> Amit Shah Perhaps?



AnandiBen


----------



## Imcool

anonymus said:


> Blame lies on jats.



UP needs to be divided at least minimum 2 states but I say 3 states if UP wants development and progress! If BJP gets 272 on their own I say confidently that Modi Gov will divide UP in pieces


----------



## Roybot

notsuperstitious said:


> OTOH with time a muslim majority state will force the muslims to stop playing a negative role and take on ACTUAL issues affecting them. Of course the hold of religious leaders must be broken. But that holds true irrespective of whether we split UP or not. I'm seeing a lot of negative attitudes from Sunni muslims all over India and such impractical attitude will only get them screw@d, and no sympathies from me...



We need a "demographic engineering" in that part of the country, I personally would propose to merge the Jat regions of Rajasthan and Western UP with Haryana. Ek teer se do shikaar of sorts.


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> We need a "demographic engineering" in that part of the country, I personally would propose to merge the Jat regions of Rajasthan and Western UP with Haryana. Ek teer se do shikaar of sorts.



@Roybot 

Not the Jats! Not even my worst enemy deserves them as neighbors


----------



## Bang Galore

MST said:


> I will wait for a few more hours and a couple of more updates to hazard a guess. But even if Modi wins Varanasi with less than a lakh vote but wins majority of votes in Eastern UP it will be a strategic win for Modi (though a tactical setback). Even a small victory in Varanasi doesn't challenge his leadership in BJP.



This is ofcourse idle speculation but I don't see BJP doing well in this area of UP *if *Modi is indeed_( a big indeed!)_ struggling. Was thinking that this was going to be an easy victory, I must confess that all things being equal, I cannot understand why an PM candidate is not getting overwhelming support, especially when he is expected to be the PM


----------



## Roybot

Ravi Nair said:


> @Roybot
> 
> Not the Jats! Not even my worst enemy deserves them as neighbors



Don't let the bollywood stereotype of Jats fool you, I personally find Jats to be very amiable and straight forward people, as long as you don't fck with them of course!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465767097612517376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465768503392219136


----------



## Chronos

who are the bookies hedging their bets on?

They tend to be the most accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Bang Galore said:


> This is ofcourse idle speculation but I don't see BJP doing well in this area of UP is Modi is indeed_( a big indeed!)_ struggling. Was thinking that this was going to be an easy victory, I must confess that all things being equal, I cannot understand why an PM candidate is not getting overwhelming support, especially when he is expected to be the PM



Lets see what happens on 16th. Right now its speculations all around. It will fun discussing as the numbers unfold on 16th


----------



## Android

Ravi Nair said:


> who are the bookies hedging their bets on?
> 
> They tend to be the most accurate.



They are predicting 245 for BJP alone


----------



## kaykay

My whole family except my Mom, Dad and Me (Total 36 votes) voted for BJP(Kalraj Mishra) in Deoria LS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

Android said:


> They are predicting 245 for BJP alone



Would be great but seems like a tall order.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Roybot said:


> We need a "demographic engineering" in that part of the country, I personally would propose to merge the Jat regions of Rajasthan and Western UP with Haryana. Ek teer se do shikaar of sorts.



Maaf karde bhai. The amount of Gunda Gardi that will be in this Jaat super-state ,you can't even think about it. And Delhi, my city will be bang in the middle of it.


----------



## MST

Any Bengali members ...can you give some light on how Bengals polls almost 57% votes by 1PM. I mean this is the case of almost all phase in WB. I mean does voting starts at 5 am there (WB being in the east)


----------



## Vyom

Ravi Nair said:


> Unlike other people here, I am more sympathetic to Kejriwal than Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> I know, it is foolish.


No its not foolish Kejriwal is better than Congress, and they would make a good opposition, keep the ruling party on its toes.


----------



## Chronos

kaykay said:


> My whole family *except my Mom*, Dad and Me (Total 36 votes) voted for BJP(Kalraj Mishra) in Deoria LS.



It will be interesting to do a Gender breakdown of vote o f the LS elections.


----------



## kaykay

third eye said:


> Would be great but seems like a tall order.


Irrespective of what people says(both sides), 220-225 for BJP seems more realistic.


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> Don't let the bollywood stereotype of Jats fool you, I personally find Jats to be very amiable and straight forward people, as long as you don't fck with them of course!



It's not like if Keralites have a positive image


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Roybot said:


> Don't let the bollywood stereotype of Jats fool you, I personally find Jats to be very amiable and straight forward people, as long as you don't fck with them of course!



Only as long as they are not drunk.

Also, their threshold of "don't fcuk with us" is much lower than most other communities.

Although I agree Gujjars are worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kaykay said:


> Irrespective of what people says(both sides), 220-225 for BJP seems more realistic.



For me it is 190-210.


----------



## Bang Galore

MST said:


> Lets see what happens on 16th. Right now its speculations all around. It will fun discussing as the numbers unfold on 16th



On 16th, no fun speculating. Either beer to celebrate or if no celebration.....just beer.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

Ravi Nair said:


> It will be interesting to do a Gender breakdown of vote o f the LS elections.


Yes. We have already voted on 30th April in Vadodara.


----------



## NKVD

Ravi Nair said:


> For me it is 190-210.


Because your not india and situation here is very pro Bjp sir very different what it's seem from Out side. Because there is no alternative against modi that's why mainly people are voting for the Bjp this time even Hardcore Congressis are in split

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Voter turnout till 1pm: 
Bihar - 37.81 % 
Uttar Pradesh - 29.20 % 
West Bengal - 46.86 % 
Kolkata - 56.38 %


----------



## kaykay

Ravi Nair said:


> For me it is 190-210.


That could be most conservative figure. Say worst case scenario. So I will still go with middle way(~220 seats).
PS: Even AAP's think tanks are giving 190-205 figure to BJP so.......


----------



## notsuperstitious

Bang Galore said:


> On 16th, no fun speculating. Either beer to celebrate or if no celebration.....just beer.


 
Khushi mein eik, ghum mein do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

2 PM Trend at 543

Modi: 44
Congress: 13
Kejri: 11
Others: 32

More Muslims it seems voting for Modi than Kejri. Offcourse majority are voting for Rai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

MST said:


> 2 PM Trend at 543
> 
> Modi: 44
> Congress: 13
> Kejri: 11
> Others: 32


Yeah congress apni aukaad per aagyippp


----------



## MST

Looks like @Roybot was correct as far as Dr Patil's numbers are concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465778055860862976

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vyom

MST said:


> Any Bengali members ...can you give some light on how Bengals polls almost 57% votes by 1PM. I mean this is the case of almost all phase in WB. I mean does voting starts at 5 am there (WB being in the east)



TMC has been rattled by the increase in the Vote Share of BJP in Barsat, Sheerampre and Behrampore Constituencies. Western side bordering Jharkhand and Bihar may throw up surprises in favor OF BJP there is a BJP rise in North Bengal. If mamata's bickering is anything to go by TMC seems to be getting a flogging for the first time in the history of Bengal. We are seeing a BJP resurgence in Bengal.

We had voted TMC to power on the hope of ousting the CPM, turns out TMC isn't anything better. BJP is again Giving hope to us here. If they stay put, expect Fireworks in the next elections. 

Bengal is very politically active and high voter percentage is there in almost all elections. The result may give favor to TMC but it will not be easy for them this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Dr. Patil says a divided opposition is going to hand Modi a big win.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465778702849019905


----------



## SRP

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465778055860862976



Yes. Many youths voted for NaMo in parliamentary election and for BJD in state assembly election.

My prediction is 3-5 for BJP, 4-5 for congress and rest for BJD out of 21 seats.


----------



## indiatester

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465778702849019905


WTF... 
The previous message seemed to indicate otherwise.


----------



## Roybot

indiatester said:


> WTF...
> The previous message seemed to indicate otherwise.



I think Dr Patil is just trying to get some AAPtards to subscribe to his website

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>CSDS 2014 Exit Poll: Teasers: Odisha: BJP is getting almost twice the voteshare in LS of what it is getting in VS.</p>&mdash; Laissez-faire (@FCBtheChamps) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465778055860862976">May 12, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## kaykay

indiatester said:


> WTF...
> The previous message seemed to indicate otherwise.


Its a sarcasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465779800766816256


----------



## MST

indiatester said:


> WTF...
> The previous message seemed to indicate otherwise.



Let me complete it for you.
Kejriwal is ahead in the race....<hidden text> to loose his deposit </hidden text>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Vyom

indiatester said:


> WTF...
> The previous message seemed to indicate otherwise.


 I think its a publicity stunt at best...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

indiatester said:


> WTF...
> The previous message seemed to indicate otherwise.


yeah he Making Fun you can See in the comments belowBy some registered Members of his Site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465778702849019905




LOL that almost gave me a heart attack for a second

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

MST said:


> Let me complete it for you.
> Kejriwal is ahead in the race....<hidden text> to loose his deposit </hidden text>


@MST are you member of his site 5forty3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

indiatester said:


> WTF...
> The previous message seemed to indicate otherwise.



Race is on for #2 place. AAP themselves agreed.


----------



## Roybot

Secular message, Janhit me Jaari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

desert warrior said:


> Yes. Many youths voted for NaMo in parliamentary election and for BJD in state assembly election.
> 
> My prediction is 3-5 for BJP, 4-5 for congress and rest for BJD out of 21 seats.



If what he is saying is true then two thing is certian "Modi wave" does exist some states it was "Wave" and some states it was "TSunami" 

Second thing is: "Modi for PM" slogan worked in Odisha and if this comes true it might give us surprise in "*Telangana" "Modi for PM and Naidu for CM" *


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465781946283343872

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

NKVD said:


> @MST are you member of his site 5forty3


Yes I subscribed recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465778702849019905



Fittay Mooh


----------



## NKVD

MST said:


> Yes I subscribed recently.


Thanks Mate for the Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465783125348339712


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> Secular message, Janhit me Jaari



What does it say?

I am a traitor Indian who doesn't know Hindi. I know it is asking for votes for AAP.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

MST said:


> Yes I subscribed recently.



Could you plz share the results.


----------



## Roybot

Ravi Nair said:


> What does it say?
> 
> I am a traitor Indian who doesn't know Hindi. I know it is asking for votes for AAP.



Requesting Muslims to vote for Arvind Kejriwal, and not let the Muslim votebank get divided


----------



## Android

Looks like Maulanaji will win Azamgarh


----------



## MST

CorporateAffairs said:


> Could you plz share the results.



I have put the numbers. Thats the most important info there. Rest of he write up is mostly philosophical about Ganga and Kashi.


----------



## paranoiarocks

Angry Bird said:


> Fittay Mooh


@SwAggeR
@desert warrior
@AnnoyingOrange
@notsuperstitious
@Vyom
@JAT BALWAN
@Pushkar
@MST
@indiatester
@Imcool
@Ayush
@gslv
@drunken-monke
@CorporateAffairs 

*At the altar of destiny, Benares chooses a new king *
Posted : 8:52 am, May 12, 2014 by admin




Yes Kejriwal is ahead in the race… the race to lose deposit in Varanasi! All the assorted Dilli mediawallahs who tried to fool this ancient city by creating a fight where there was none will have egg on their faces on the 16th of May when AAP’s stunningly low performance will hit them. AAP and Kejriwal are simply not in the race in Varanasi, where Congress is vying for the distant 2nd place while the combined vote-share of BSP and SP is far better than Congress and AAP.





Brahmins, Thakurs and OBCs are now considered as the core voters of BJP and they are sticking with the party in a big way here in Varanasi. Even a significant number of Dalits and Yadavs have voted for Modi. What is significant is that Muslims of Varanasi too have endorsed Modi as their second choice behind Congress, whereas AAP is third in their list of choices.





What would be the lead of BJP’s prime ministerial candidate with this kind of projected vote-share? Well, for one, this lead is increasing with each passing hour and the gap will further open up, so predicting a victory margin would be a hazardous task. Converting the current lead positions into actual votes using the 150 polling booths that we have used to track Varanasi today, we can safely assume that Modi’s victory from here would be anywhere above 2 lakh plus votes.

Could there be an outside chance of an upset defeat of Modi from Varanasi? At this point of time, it looks almost impossible as the opposition votes are divided and Modi vote is consolidated. Going forward, in future elections, index of opposition unity would be the key factor that will decide how long BJP can rule India. Meanwhile, Benares has rediscovered itself at the altar of India’s Karma, now Modi is unstoppable in 2014 and possibly for a decade to follow.

*Related posts:*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kaykay

In Varanasi to save deposite every party needs 1+ Lkah votes(15% of total votes polled), I see Cong, AAP, SP, BSP are contesting closely to lose their deposite while AAP is leading among all. LOLs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

NKVD said:


> Thanks Mate for the Updates



going to sleep now. Hopefully someone else can put the next set of numbers. Dr Patil will be posting number every 2 hours till end of polling in Vanaras.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465786483635277825
Toothless EC or 10 Sampath lead EC ??


----------



## MST

Looks like @paranoiarocks has come to the party


----------



## SwAggeR

Brisk voting in Bihar too.Expecting 60+ %.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465787601824137216


----------



## paranoiarocks

MST said:


> Looks like @paranoiarocks has come to the party


More than modis big win , i want this thugster jholawala to loose deposit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Last time total turnout in Varanasi was 43% while today Its ~37% till 1 PM. Is it about hope of development? I think so.


----------



## Angry Bird

paranoiarocks said:


> @SwAggeR
> @desert warrior
> @AnnoyingOrange
> @notsuperstitious
> @Vyom
> @JAT BALWAN
> @Pushkar
> @MST
> @indiatester
> @Imcool
> @Ayush
> @gslv
> @drunken-monke
> @CorporateAffairs
> *At the altar of destiny, Benares chooses a new king *
> Posted : 8:52 am, May 12, 2014 by admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Kejriwal is ahead in the race… the race to lose deposit in Varanasi! All the assorted Dilli mediawallahs who tried to fool this ancient city by creating a fight where there was none will have egg on their faces on the 16th of May when AAP’s stunningly low performance will hit them. AAP and Kejriwal are simply not in the race in Varanasi, where Congress is vying for the distant 2nd place while the combined vote-share of BSP and SP is far better than Congress and AAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahmins, Thakurs and OBCs are now considered as the core voters of BJP and they are sticking with the party in a big way here in Varanasi. Even a significant number of Dalits and Yadavs have voted for Modi. What is significant is that Muslims of Varanasi too have endorsed Modi as their second choice behind Congress, whereas AAP is third in their list of choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be the lead of BJP’s prime ministerial candidate with this kind of projected vote-share? Well, for one, this lead is increasing with each passing hour and the gap will further open up, so predicting a victory margin would be a hazardous task. Converting the current lead positions into actual votes using the 150 polling booths that we have used to track Varanasi today, we can safely assume that Modi’s victory from here would be anywhere above 2 lakh plus votes.
> 
> Could there be an outside chance of an upset defeat of Modi from Varanasi? At this point of time, it looks almost impossible as the opposition votes are divided and Modi vote is consolidated. Going forward, in future elections, index of opposition unity would be the key factor that will decide how long BJP can rule India. Meanwhile, Benares has rediscovered itself at the altar of India’s Karma, now Modi is unstoppable in 2014 and possibly for a decade to follow.
> 
> *Related posts:*



I shared it with one of the AAPtard and he told me that if the trend goes like this then others candidate can win the seat  hai bhagwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Chronos

Angry Bird said:


> I shared it with one of the AAPtard and he told me that if the trend goes like this then others candidate can win the seat  hai bhagwan.



The standards of Indian youth are falling intellectually

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imcool

Ravi Nair said:


> Secular message, Janhit me Jaari
> What does it say?
> I am a traitor Indian who doesn't know Hindi. I know it is asking for votes for AAP.



Ha-ha typical AAPtard .. Arvind Kejriwal has brainwashed them! God save 'em


----------



## paranoiarocks

Angry Bird said:


> I shared it with one of the AAPtard and he told me that if the trend goes like this then others candidate can win the seat  hai bhagwan.



AAPTARDS are neo communists[_non state communism aka swaraj_] zombies of our era ,typical cult

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Ravi Nair said:


> The standards of Indian youth are falling intellectually



Aaptards are not the gold standard of Indian youth, far from it

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## paranoiarocks

Roybot said:


> Aaptards are not the gold standard of Indian youth, far from it


BC ek se ek choootiye honge par is election me dekha ki journos sabse bade hote hain .....ekdum out of ground reporting from ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv

*one of way of stopping AAPtards is posting the same video of khujliwala flummoxed by rahul kanwal.*






look @ the face of khujliwla . i despise him.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vicky sen

I just voted for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465790967199449088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Roybot said:


> Aaptards are not the gold standard of Indian youth, far from it



Really yaar... this Kejriwal is taking a toll on youth of India..

talked some of AAP supporters & god they blabber nonsense in every manner...


----------



## Vyom

Angry Bird said:


> I shared it with one of the AAPtard and he told me that if the trend goes like this then others candidate can win the seat  hai bhagwan.



They aren't called AAP'Tards' for nothing. You see this is their level of retardation !!


----------



## Android

vicky sen said:


> I just voted for the first time.



TMC or CPM


----------



## Chronos

vicky sen said:


> I just voted for the first time.



I hope the polling process was gentle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

vicky sen said:


> I just voted for the first time.


whom???


----------



## vicky sen

Ravi Nair said:


> I hope the polling process was gentle



Yes my area is very peaceful. No problems. Cant say the same about whole of the city. 




Android said:


> TMC or CPM



LOL neither of them. Though I know TMC will win. 
My father was advising me to vote for AAP since he thinks I dont know anything about politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

*CSDS POST POLL
==============*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465794654898647040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465795193296273408​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vicky sen

NKVD said:


> whom???



Your avatar.  Though I dont think they can win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465793979083026432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

*CSDS POST POLL
==============*​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465795797301202944


----------



## Chronos

vicky sen said:


> *Yes my area is very peaceful. No problems. Cant say the same about whole of the city. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL neither of them. Though I know TMC will win.
> My father was advising me to vote for AAP since he thinks I dont know anything about politics.



I see my joke was lost on you.


----------



## dray

VOTED!! Now India is free to have her new PM. 


@chak de INDIA @Indischer @Dem!god @levina @scorpionx @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @Roybot @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vicky sen

Ravi Nair said:


> I see my joke was lost on you.



I guess so.


----------



## Roybot

DRAY said:


> VOTED!! Now India is free to have her new PM.



Not for Mamta I hope

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465796725777514496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465797121526870016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

MST said:


> 2 PM Trend at 543
> 
> Modi: 44
> Congress: 13
> Kejri: 11
> Others: 32
> 
> More Muslims it seems voting for Modi than Kejri. Offcourse majority are voting for Rai.




About bloody time. The previous one was a shocker.


----------



## jha

MST said:


> Intial numbers from Varanasi by 5forty3 by 11.30
> 
> Congress 25%
> Modi 39%
> Kejru 18%
> Others 18%
> 
> These are very initial so may change (as said by Dr Patil)



A total baloney by Dr. Patil... Is he even here in Kashi..? Even Muslims and Bhumihars are voting in droves for Modi. I expect the margin to be greater than 3 lakh...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> A total baloney by Dr. Patil... Is he even here in Kashi..? Even Muslims and Bhumihars are voting in droves for Modi. I expect the margin to be greater than 3 lakh...


check 2.30 Report i posted back :|


----------



## jha

Bang Galore said:


> Surprisingly poor figures for Mr. Modi. Was expecting atleast 50% for a PM candidate. Worrying actually.



Modi is getting nothing less than 45 %... Considering the no. of Muslims in the constituency, I can bet he will win by >3 lakhs..


----------



## Chronos

vicky sen said:


> I guess so.



I was comparing your first time voting to losing virginity.

Yes, I am cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

CSDS numbers are matching with 543 most time :|


----------



## Roybot

Ravi Nair said:


> I see my joke was lost on you.





Ravi Nair said:


> I was comparing your first time voting to losing virginity.
> 
> Yes, I am cheap.



Stop corrupting innocent Indians ya sheep shagger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

Jaiho


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465798853170429952

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465796725777514496
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465797121526870016



Wait, BJP 10 in Kerala 

what the?

what's going on 

@Bang Galore @jha @Roybot


----------



## dray

Roybot said:


> Not for Mamta I hope



NEVER!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

I


Ravi Nair said:


> Wait, BJP 10 in Kerala
> 
> what the?
> 
> what's going on
> 
> @Bang Galore @jha @Roybot



It's a vote share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

I am saying this from start. RJD did compartively well only in one phase while NDA did well in all except one. NDA in Bihar-22-26 easily. @jha @Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465798853170429952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Imcool said:


> I
> 
> 
> It's a vote share



that makes sense.

Though I am curious about the previous vote share history.


----------



## Roybot

Ravi Nair said:


> Wait, BJP 10 in Kerala
> 
> what the?
> 
> what's going on
> 
> @Bang Galore @jha @Roybot



Thats vote share mate, not seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> Thats vote share mate, not seats.



Well, I will take my place along with the AAPtards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

paranoiarocks said:


> Jaiho
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465798853170429952



As Modi would say *"aap ke muh mein ghee-shakkar"*



Roybot said:


> Thats vote share mate, not seats.



You think he thought Kerala had 95 seats ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

Maza AA GAYA BHEEEEDU !!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465799929114275840

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imcool

Ravi Nair said:


> that makes sense.
> 
> Though I am curious about the previous vote share history.



7.31 percent 

Will BJP Open Its Account in Kerala? -The New Indian Express


----------



## jha

BJP to win 1-3 seats in Bengal.. Vote share as increased but so has the gunda gardi of TMC. In Asansol Non-TMC voters were not permitted to vote. 10-15 TMC members with firearms stood around the booth and snatched the slip from voters. Babul Supriyo was leading the race. Cant say the same after election.


----------



## Roybot

Bang Galore said:


> As Modi would say *"aap ke muh mein ghee-shakkar"*
> 
> 
> 
> You think he thought Kerala had 95 seats ??



He did actually, according to him his IQ is in AAPtard range

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> As Modi would say *"aap ke muh mein ghee-shakkar"*
> 
> 
> 
> You think he thought Kerala had 95 seats ??



I am as the bad as the AAPtard now


----------



## Mujraparty

Nifty breaches 7,000-pt mark for first time, Sensex too sets record ahead of exit polls - Financial Express


----------



## Angry Bird

44.75% voting till 3 in Varansi.


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> He did actually, according to him his IQ is in AAPtard range

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imcool

Imcool said:


> 7.31 percent
> 
> Will BJP Open Its Account in Kerala? -The New Indian Express



Also Remember CSDS is not officially telling BJP will get 10% vote share they are just predicting like every exit polls does real time data will come on 16th May only how many % vote share BJP got in Kerala


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> I am saying this from start. RJD did compartively well only in one phase while NDA did well in all except one. NDA in Bihar-22-26 easily. @jha @Roybot
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465798853170429952



Main bhi to yahi kah raha tha.. 20-24... Neither 30 seems possible nor 15..


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465790545130823681


----------



## Jason bourne

$&@)(;:-()$&@&$));::/.,?!'


----------



## Bang Galore

jha said:


> BJP to win 1-3 seats in Bengal.. Vote share as increased but so has the gunda gardi of TMC. In Asansol Non-TMC voters were not permitted to vote. 10-15 TMC members with firearms stood around the booth and snatched the slip from voters. Babul Supriyo was leading the race. Cant say the same after election.



I'm hoping for a better performance than that _(based on hope alone, not figures)_. Mamata needs a big jolt. If she gets away with this, she is going to be insufferable & Bengal is going to be the one suffering. _(Hopefully the results will make her irrelevant on the national stage)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465790545130823681



Everyone in Indian politics overspends.

Black money.


----------



## Roybot

Not sure how reliable,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> $&@)(;:-()$&@&$));::/.,?!'




Waah... Kya baat kahi aapne.. Ab zara matlab samjha dijiye...


----------



## paranoiarocks

@Bang Galore @jha 

Bhaiyon Badhaiya ..........Second HIT HIT HIT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465802105278582784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


>




Not to worry, just a momentary thing I'm sure. All that talk about losing virginity probably sent the blood rushing elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

Ravi Nair said:


> I was comparing your first time voting to losing virginity.
> 
> Yes, I am cheap.



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> Not to worry, just a momentary thing I'm sure. All that talk about losing virginity probably sent the blood rushing elsewhere.



Are you a migrant to Bangalore or native to Bangalore


----------



## jha

Bang Galore said:


> I'm hoping for a better performance than that _(based on hope alone, not figures)_. Mamata needs a big jolt. If she gets away with this, she is going to be insufferable & Bengal is going to be the one suffering. _(Hopefully the results will make her irrelevant on the national stage)_



She does need a big jolt. Its like a choice between valley and deep sea for Bengalis. TMC's thugs are proving to be just as menacing if not more than Leftists. Icing on the cake is the boldness a certain section of society has gotten due to overt appeasement. Riots are much more frequent now. At least LEft had more control on this.

A tougher answer needs to be given. Both in polls and otherwise. In seats near Bengal-Bihar or, Bengal-Jharkhand border, TMC cadres have behaved. Because they knew what the response will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Roybot said:


> Not sure how reliable,



Bloody hell. No wonder the stock markets are reacting the way they are. Hopefully, it is close to this figures.


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> Waah... Kya baat kahi aapne.. Ab zara matlab samjha dijiye...




DiMag ki maa bahen ek ho gayi he :0


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Not sure how reliable,


So every exit poll is giving 272 + for NDA? At-least one of these got to be right. Only question is whether Congress will cross double figure!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

RSS insiders from ground are saying that if turnout in Varanasi will be above 60% then win margin for Modi will be 3+lakhs else 2+lakhs. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465801937489653760


----------



## Angry Bird

Shame on all of you for spreading lies. AK is clearly winning by huge margin.


----------



## vicky sen

jha said:


> BJP to win 1-3 seats in Bengal.. Vote share as increased but so has the gunda gardi of TMC. In Asansol Non-TMC voters were not permitted to vote. 10-15 TMC members with firearms stood around the booth and snatched the slip from voters. Babul Supriyo was leading the race. Cant say the same after election.



The transformation of TMC has been remarkable. They are doing the very things CPM used to do. 

Mamata has spent her last 2 weeks abusing Modi day and night even though BJP hardly has a presence in Bengal.


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> Not sure how reliable,



How authentic is this ??


----------



## jha

A good one by Mr. chameleon..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465802923528552449

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

jha said:


> . TMC's thugs are proving to be just as menacing if not more than Leftists.



Aren't a lot of them the same chaps who changed allegiances ?


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> How authentic is this ??



No idea, saw it on twitter. Guess we ll find out in few ours.


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> Bloody hell. No wonder the stock markets are reacting the way they are. Hopefully, it is close to this figures.



Have the polling techniques improvedfrom 2004 and 2009?


----------



## Roybot

jha said:


> A good one by Mr. chameleon..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465802923528552449



Lmao you love this guy eh?


----------



## jha

vicky sen said:


> The transformation of TMC has been remarkable.* They are doing the very things CPM used to do. *
> 
> Mamata has spent her last 2 weeks abusing Modi day and night even though BJP hardly has a presence in Bengal.



Even worse Vicky babu... Mamta is openly appeasing a certain community. and they have started thinking of themselves as first among equals now. She is lady Mullayam...


----------



## Jason bourne

Roybot said:


> No idea, saw it on twitter. Guess we ll find out in few ours.



Fake ...


----------



## jha

Bang Galore said:


> Aren't a lot of them the same chaps who changed allegiances ?



Oh Yes... But they have recruited a lot of newcomers and have a full fledged army of sorts..


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> Oh Yes... But they have recruited a lot of newcomers and have a full fledged army of sorts..



So West Bengal has gone to the dogs hasn't it


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> Have the polling techniques improvedfrom 2004 and 2009?



I'm sure they have but India is probably the most difficult country to poll accurately. Still, they keep getting better at it.


----------



## Vyom

Bang Galore said:


> I'm hoping for a better performance than that _(based on hope alone, not figures)_. Mamata needs a big jolt. If she gets away with this, she is going to be insufferable & Bengal is going to be the one suffering. _(Hopefully the results will make her irrelevant on the national stage)_



I at times end up in tears for the condition of WB. If CPM was bad TMC is worse.... WB is becoming UP in terms of lawlessness...


----------



## WAR-rior

Roybot said:


> Not sure how reliable,


WTF. How come date shown is 19:00 ?


----------



## scorpionx

Bang Galore said:


> Aren't a lot of them the same chaps who changed allegiances ?



Yes, those who pasted posters for CPM in last assembly election are rigging today for TMC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> So West Bengal has gone to the dogs hasn't it



What do you mean "gone".....?? There is a reason why there are more K.C. Das outlets in Karnataka than in West Bengal.......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vicky sen

jha said:


> Even worse Vicky babu... Mamta is openly appeasing a certain community. and they have started thinking of themselves as first among equals now. She is lady Mullayam...



Her appeasing a certain community is nothing new. But the violence, booth capturing, rigging is disgusting. You will never find her talking about development, corruption. She only abuses Modi and tries to frighten the minorities. 

If she continues, very soon only the minorities will be voting for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

scorpionx said:


> Yes, those who pasted posters for CPM in last assembly election are rigging today for TMC.



vote rigging?


----------



## scorpionx

Ravi Nair said:


> vote rigging?



Ha ha, they have ousted the CPM representative from the booth and staring at voter's face when he/she is going to press the button of EVM. Democracy


----------



## Bang Galore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

The long drawn 9 phase polling of General Elections 2014 has seen many a battle between the Election Commission and the BJP with EC ordering FIR be filed against BJP’s PM candidate Narendra Modi for violating code of conduct and BJP alleging the anti-BJP bias of the EC. Now with the last phase of polling taking place today including the blockbuster contest at Varanasi, the BJP and the EC engaged in one final battle of the wits. Here’s what happened:

In pictures: The epic battle of wits between BJP and the Election Commission | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed Four questions:

1. If Kejri is Congress' B-team, why is he ENSURING in Varanasi that M votes gets divided & Modi wins comfortably?

2. If Kejri is Congress' B-team why the HELL, Congress decided to put a congress candidate when Kejru was fighting, this will only ensure comfortable win for Modi.

3. If Kejri is Congress' B-team why the HELL he resigned from Delhi on the first place & ensuring that BJP comes back with huge nos. now.

4. If Kejri is Congres' B-team than why is he cutting only Congress votes in Punjab as there was visible Anti-SAD mood in the state


*MY CONSPIRACY THEORY 101 - BJP/MODI IS THE BRAIN BEHIND AAP!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465807612630413312
These guys don't have little bit of shame

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Roybot said:


> Lmao you love this guy eh?



WTF...


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> vote rigging?



Scientific rigging pioneered by the CPM.

_Eg: In areas where opposition supporters are concentrated, get your chaps in early in the queue & take eternity to vote making many opposition supporters just give up & go home._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Your avatar.  Though I dont think they can win.[/quote]
Don't worry mate you just Vote for India's new PM Thanks for you Precious Vote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Angry Bird said:


> Shame on all of you for spreading lies. AK is clearly winning by huge margin.


Hai re mere Naadaan Parinday. Naaraz Parinday se naam badal lo.


----------



## indiatester

jha said:


> The long drawn 9 phase polling of General Elections 2014 has seen many a battle between the Election Commission and the BJP with EC ordering FIR be filed against BJP’s PM candidate Narendra Modi for violating code of conduct and BJP alleging the anti-BJP bias of the EC. Now with the last phase of polling taking place today including the blockbuster contest at Varanasi, the BJP and the EC engaged in one final battle of the wits. Here’s what happened:
> 
> In pictures: The epic battle of wits between BJP and the Election Commission | The UnReal Times


Good cleanup


----------



## Roybot

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed Four questions:
> 
> 1. If Kejri is Congress' B-team, why is he ENSURING in Varanasi that M votes gets divided & Modi wins comfortably?
> 
> 2. If Kejri is Congress' B-team why the HELL, Congress decided to put a congress candidate when Kejru was fighting, this will only ensure comfortable win for Modi.
> 
> 3. If Kejri is Congress' B-team why the HELL he resigned from Delhi on the first place & ensuring that BJP comes back with huge nos. now.
> 
> 4. If Kejri is Congres' B-team than why is he cutting only Congress votes in Punjab as there was visible Anti-SAD mood in the state
> 
> 
> *MY CONSPIRACY THEORY 101 - BJP/MODI IS THE BRAIN BEHIND AAP!!!!*




Not at all, AAP is Congress's stooge, a double edged sword though. This was there best bet to shave of BJP's anti corruption vote, and it sorta did work in Delhi VS. Too bad they couldn't replicate it at the national level.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

Bang Galore said:


>


----------



## Bang Galore

Vyom said:


> I at times end up in tears for the condition of WB. If CPM was bad TMC is worse.... WB is becoming UP in terms of lawlessness...



I prefer the CPM to Mamata. Atleast they started showing some sense towards the end of their time. Not this lady. She is the ultimate proof that personal honesty is not and can not be the only barometer for public office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

paranoiarocks said:


> Maza AA GAYA BHEEEEDU !!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465799929114275840


Poor performance by BJP. Expected around 50. loss of 10 valuable seats.


----------



## jha

Hehehe..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465808278643957760


----------



## scorpionx

Bang Galore said:


> Scientific rigging pioneered by the CPM.
> 
> _Eg: In areas where opposition supporters are concentrated, get your chaps in early in the queue & take eternity to vote making many opposition supporters just give up & go home._



Honestly for the last few elections booth jamming is not happening as it used to be before. TMC has turned into a more blunt way. Intimidation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

vicky sen said:


> Her appeasing a certain community is nothing new. But the violence, booth capturing, rigging is disgusting. You will never find her talking about development, corruption. She only abuses Modi and tries to frighten the minorities.
> 
> If she continues, very soon only the minorities will be voting for her.




She is a much bigger polariser(?) than Modi or anyone else.Minority appeasement has taken on a whole new meaning under her government

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Remember Guys Varanasi is not a safe seat for BJP last time a high-level BJP leader like MM Joshi could barely retain it with winning margin less than 20k while while Modiji is winning with a margin of at least 200k shows the intensity of Modi-wave.


----------



## arp2041

WAR-rior said:


> Poor performance by BJP. Expected around 50. loss of 10 valuable seats.



ABEY SEATS NHI HAI............VOTE SHARE!!!!!!

40% IN 4 CORNER CONTEST IS HUUUUGGGEEEEE!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vyom

Bang Galore said:


> I prefer the CPM to Mamata. Atleast they started showing some sense towards the end of their time. Not this lady. She is the ultimate proof that personal honesty is not and can not be the only barometer for public office.


 So do I, The Law and order of the state in everyday life was never so bad in the History of Bengal. And the Muslims of Bengal are so used to appeasement that they will vote just anyone who give them bone to chew on (sic). 

My dislike of TMC is far greater than that of the Gandhi family.


----------



## WAR-rior

arp2041 said:


> ABEY SEATS NHI HAI............VOTE SHARE!!!!!!
> 
> 40% IN 4 CORNER CONTEST IS HUUUUGGGEEEEE!!


Ohh. Exactly. Wohi main kahoon. BC Bihar mein itni seats kaise?  

Waise bhi Opinion poll talked bout Modi getting 50+ % in Varanasi. Lets see how close we get.


----------



## Jason bourne

WAR-rior said:


> Ohh. Exactly. Wohi main kahoon. BC Bihar mein itni seats kaise?
> 
> Waise bhi Opinion poll talked bout Modi getting 50+ % in Varanasi. Lets see how close we get.



Bhai tu ese message na kar ek to ese hi tention chal raha he bina soche smje..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai tu ese message na kar ek to ese hi tention chal raha he


Abe neend aa rahi hai aur so bhi nahi sakta. words skip ho rahe hain.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Wtf is happening in Bengal  UP and Bengal should have maximum presence of central forces during elections with orders to shoot and kill the booth capturers


----------



## paranoiarocks

WAR-rior said:


> Poor performance by BJP. Expected around 50. loss of 10 valuable seats.



Abe Voteshare hai ........dhyan se padh


----------



## WAR-rior

Whats da update on Amethi seat. Smriti was gonna be disqualified for excess spending. Any News?


----------



## Angry Bird

Respect !!







This man is suffering from Lung cancer. Was carrying Oxygen cylinder. Came along with his wife to vote. May god bless him with good health. Very encouraging.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## WAR-rior

paranoiarocks said:


> Abe Voteshare hai ........dhyan se padh


Refer Post : #24099


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> vote rigging?



Rigging is not easy due to EVM. So pure intimidation.


----------



## Jason bourne

WAR-rior said:


> Whats da update on Amethi seat. Smriti was gonna be disqualified for excess spending. Any News



Ghanta koi notice nahi mili esi ayse kese disqualify kare ...


----------



## WAR-rior

Jason bourne said:


> Ghanta koi notice nahi mili esi ayse kese disqualify kare ...


Congress acting like 12 yr old gurl jiska pehle period aaya hai. Full on Impulsive.


----------



## Vyom

Angry Bird said:


> Respect !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is suffering from Lung cancer. Was carrying Oxygen cylinder. Came along with his wife to vote. May god bless him with good health. Very encouraging.


 massive respect.. This is power of hope...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Wow! Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 80 (Users: 24, Guests: 51)


----------



## WAR-rior

Angry Bird said:


> Respect !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is suffering from Lung cancer. Was carrying Oxygen cylinder. Came along with his wife to vote. May god bless him with good health. Very encouraging.


Role Model. Mascot for EC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Ravi Nair said:


> Are you a migrant to Bangalore or native to Bangalore


 
He IS Bangalore!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Guys Exit polls key liye alag thread chahiye.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

WAR-rior said:


> Refer Post : #24099



Chal bhai tujhe bata hun 40% Vs ka matlab kya hota hai (2000 se pehle 85 seats thin UP men)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

UP wala's still staying classy by not voting


----------



## Jason bourne

Angry Bird said:


> Respect !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man is suffering from Lung cancer. Was carrying Oxygen cylinder. Came along with his wife to vote. May god bless him with good health. Very encouraging.




And he voted for modi ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

paranoiarocks said:


> Chal bhai tujhe bata hun 40% Vs ka matlab kya hota hai (2000 se pehle 85 seats thin UP men)
> 
> View attachment 28527



PHOOOOK !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

Jason bourne said:


> And he voted for modi ..



How do you know?


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Roybot my Conspiracy 101 Continued......................... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465791193989648385

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

Where you guys getting the exit poll stats?


----------



## JanjaWeed

@arp2041 This will be the theme for congress after the results... & you'll see Kejri going quiet on Modi, Ambani & Adhani. A job well done by Modi's 'B' team!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

vicky sen said:


> How do you know?




In his interview he said he has voted for a stable govt. and devlopment 



jaatram said:


> Where you guys getting the exit poll stats?



The numbers will come after 6:30 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

cloud_9 said:


> UP wala's still staying classy by not voting


45% by 3 PM is not bad. Should cross 60%.


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> The numbers will come after 6:30 ..



Laissez-Faire on Twitter is the INSIDER of CSDS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

EXIT POLLS : Indian General Election 2014 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jaatram said:


> Where you guys getting the exit poll stats?



After 18:30 hrs buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

CorporateAffairs said:


> After 18:30 hrs buddy.


but news channels are starting their exit poll progm right now.


----------



## arp2041

jaatram said:


> but news channels are starting their exit poll progm right now.



final nos. will be out after 6:30 only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaggu

arp2041 said:


> 4. If Kejri is Congres' B-team than why is he cutting only Congress votes in Punjab as there was visible Anti-SAD mood in the state



The problem with congress in Punjab is also that they have a split going on between the Bajwa faction and Capt Amerinder loyalist faction. Both are cancelling each other out due to this infighting and the result is the SAD victory everytime


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465793638602006528


----------



## Vyom

jaatram said:


> but news channels are starting their exit poll progm right now.



TRP dost TRP..!! EC will bite their asses off if they do stupidity !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465793638602006528


Old Post waiting for new one


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Roybot THINK, could BJP had taken the corruption issue of Congress & could have benefited from that? Wouldn't it's own wrongdoings would had been questioned?

Who made the perfect BASE for BJP? Who made the Anti-Cong "mahol" in the first place? 

PEOPLE WOULD HAVE BELIEVED ONLY A "NEUTRAL PERSON" & THAN WOULD HAVE VOTED FOR THE BEST ALTERNATIVE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

jaatram said:


> but news channels are starting their exit poll progm right now.



I am watching ABP news, they are just doing timepass from the last 15 minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jaatram said:


> but news channels are starting their exit poll progm right now.



Yep dey may. They'll discuss issues, factors.

But numbers only after 18:30 hrs.



INDIC said:


> I am watching ABP news, they are just doing timepass from the last 15 minute.



switch off the TV or change the channel and come back after 18:30 hrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Ye sangama kon he jo modi se Milne aya he ?


----------



## jha

Courtesy : SudhirTailang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

CorporateAffairs said:


> switch off the TV or change the channel and come back after 18:30 hrs



They are right now introducing each and every reporter from each state but it still fun to watch it.


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NKVD

INDIC said:


> They are right now introducing each and every reporter from each state but it still fun to watch it.


result Will not Out before 6:30


----------



## indiatester

Jason bourne said:


> Ye sangama kon he jo modi se Milne aya he ?


Do you mean P.A Sangma?


----------



## INDIC

NKVD said:


> result Will not Out before 6:30



It seems, till then it will only show paporatzi kind of news. 



Jason bourne said:


> Ye sangama kon he jo modi se Milne aya he ?



P A Sangama is from Meghalaya previously in NCP and now has his own party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Jason bourne said:


> Ye sangama kon he jo modi se Milne aya he ?



Sangama is former NCP MP and was contesting against Pranab in presidential election.


----------



## Jason bourne

indiatester said:


> Do you mean P.A Sangma?



Yes... Who is he and why ?



INDIC said:


> It seems, till then it will only show paporatzi kind of news.
> 
> 
> 
> P A Sangama is from Meghalaya previously in NCP and now has his own party.




Ok but how many seats he can bring to NDA ?


----------



## INDIC

Jason bourne said:


> Ok but how many seats he can bring to NDA ?



2 seats from Meghalaya.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  1h
And Finally CSDS 2014: Saffronized: UP Vote Share: BJP: 40, SP: 24, BSP: 21, INC+RLD: 10




*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  1h
CSDS 2014: Saffronized: WB VS: TMC: 38, LEft: 24, BJP: 15



*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  1h
CSDS 2014: Saffronized: Assam VS: INC: 40, BJP: 22, AGP: 13




*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  1h
CSDS 2014: Saffronized: Telanagana: TRS: 37, INC: 31, NDA: 21




*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  1h
CSDS 2014: Saffronized: Seemandhra VS: NDA: 43, YSRC: 40




*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  1h
CSDS 2014: Saffronized: Bihar VS: No Lalu did not stop the Modi wave: NDA: 43 UPA: 29 JDU: 15




*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  1h
CSDS 2014: Saffronized: Delhi VS: BJP: 45, INC: 17, AAP: 31.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  1h
CSDS 2014: Saffronized: Karnataka Voteshare: BJP+ 38, INC: 43, JDS: 14.conversion.




*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  1h
CSDS 2014: Saffronized: Maharashtra Vote Share: NaMo to ride the Kokan railways to power. BJP+: 44, UPA: 34, MNS: 


*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  1h
CSDS 2014: Kerala Vote share: UDF: 45 LDF: 40, BJP: 10




*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  1h
CSDS 2014: Saffronized: TN Vote share: ADMK: 29, DMK: 26, NDA: 16



*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  2h
CSDS 2014: Saffronized: Punjab VS: BJP+: 40, INC: 29, AAP: 21




*Laissez-faire* ‏@*FCBtheChamps*  2h
CSDS 2014: Saffronized: Haryana VS: BJP: 38, INC: 24, INLD: 20


----------



## INDIC

Jason bourne said:


> Ok but how many seats he can bring to NDA ?



I just saw on TV, his party can also win a seat in Rajasthan.


----------



## Jason bourne

PA SANGAMA : me Hindustan k bhavi pradhanmantri se Milne aya hu ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Roybot THINK, could BJP had taken the corruption issue of Congress & could have benefited from that? Wouldn't it's own wrongdoings would had been questioned?
> 
> Who made the perfect BASE for BJP? Who made the Anti-Cong "mahol" in the first place?
> 
> PEOPLE WOULD HAVE BELIEVED ONLY A "NEUTRAL PERSON" & THAN WOULD HAVE VOTED FOR THE BEST ALTERNATIVE.



As conspiracy theories go, this seems plausible.


----------



## arp2041

BEFORE the EXIT POLL results are out..................SOME HINT!!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465827141779587072

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Android

10% vote share in Kerala and 15% vote share in West Bengal is really great


----------



## Jason bourne

India news valo ne shazad surjewala ki le li

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465824010098339840


----------



## LURKER

WAR-rior said:


> Not Possible. Kejriwal isnt a fool in that case.
> 
> Dint u guyz understand the symbol flaunting issue Modi got caught into? U guyz really think, that Modi who hasnt broken even the slightest of laws, who has understanding of all the laws, whose support team are so consious wud ever make such petty mistakes?
> 
> It shud have been obvious that Modi did it purposely. He knew that there will be media hype and this will spread thruout India that Modi broke law flaunting the LOTUS symbol.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> Some Reason why we support Modi. Hes damn street smart. Congress ko bech ke kha jaaye aur Pappu ko agle saal pata chale, aisa sample hai.



Kejri knows large sections of people are supporting Modi, his partymen were trying to fool gullible villagers who they knew will vote for BJP , by falsely telling them that BJP's symbol is jhaadu. These villagers dont have much access to main stream media , hence susceptible to be swayed by wrong info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ek ghanta ho gaya, saare news channels sirf gappe maar rahe hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> BEFORE the EXIT POLL results are out..................SOME HINT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465827141779587072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465823605117308929

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Android said:


> 10% vote share in Kerala and 15% vote share in West Bengal is really great



But I doubt any seats for that VS


----------



## cloud_9

Zee News is showing EC's campaign to go out and vote 


Any Youtube links for live channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Jason bourne said:


> India news valo ne shazad surjewala ki le li


Explain in detail.


----------



## indiatester

Jason bourne said:


> Yes... Who is he and why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but how many seats he can bring to NDA ?


Apart from what others explained. He was also the Speaker of Lok Sabha. He has issues with Sonia Gandhi being a non-native Indian.
A decent guy with spine and some honesty.


----------



## kaykay

Congress ki fatt gayi. Haha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465827141779587072


----------



## Android

arp2041 said:


> BEFORE the EXIT POLL results are out..................SOME HINT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465827141779587072


Does anybody remembers Kapil Sibal's speech during 2009 LS elections when he said Modi will be definitely thrown in jail if UPA comes to power again


----------



## INDIC

cloud_9 said:


> Any Youtube links for live channels.



Websites of Times of India, Zee news and NDTV has has live stream section. BTW you also can download mobile apps for live news channel.


----------



## indiatester

kaykay said:


> Congress ki fatt gayi. Haha
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465827141779587072


To be fair to them, they did say the same even last time IIRC.


----------



## Chronos

CorporateAffairs said:


> But I doubt any seats for that VS



10% vote share sounds impressive.

But when you get down to seat numbers....


----------



## CorporateAffairs

cloud_9 said:


> Zee News is showing EC's campaign to go out and vote
> 
> 
> Any Youtube links for live channels.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Can't wait to see how crazy this thread goes on the 16th of May


----------



## Angry Bird

ताज़ा खबर ये है कि
दिल्ली में 'आम आदमी पार्टी' नेताओं की मीटिंग है
कि 16 मई के बाद पार्टी को OLX पर बेचा जाए या QUIKER
पर

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LURKER

Satta bazaar giving 310 to NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> Can't wait to see how crazy this thread goes on the 16th of May



I am actually looking forward to the Number of threads that will be oened by Pakistanis about how India under Modi will be like Nazi Germany.

HEIL MODI!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Mukul Sinha, the lawyer, who consistently took on Gujarat govt on Godhra, post-Godhra riots and fake encounters, passes away. RIP


----------



## cloud_9

kbd-raaf said:


> Can't wait to see how crazy this thread goes on the 16th of May


It will go


----------



## target killer (MQM)

Ravi Nair said:


> I am actually looking forward to the Number of threads that will be oened by Pakistanis about how India under Modi will be like Nazi Germany.
> 
> HEIL MODI!


baqi ka toh mujhay nhi maloom par mujhay na modi kay anay say koi farak parhta na hi indian muslims say koi lagao kay woh jiye yah maray

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*अनुज कुमार * ‏@*anujkg25*  3m
ऐ बि पि न्यूज़ BJP+ 278 CONG+ 93 OTHERS 172



*अनुज कुमार * ‏@*anujkg25*  4m
जी न्यूज़ BJP+ 299 CONG+ 112 OTHERS 132



*अनुज कुमार * ‏@*anujkg25*  4m
इंडिया न्यूज़ BJP+ 315 CONG+ 80 OTHERS 140



*अनुज कुमार * ‏@*anujkg25*  5m
आज तक BJP+ 298 CONG+ 93 OTHERS 152


----------



## Chronos

target killer (MQM) said:


> baqi ka toh mujhay nhi maloom par mujhay na modi kay anay say koi farak parhta na hi indian muslims say koi lagao kay woh jiye yah maray



Arey Bhai. South Indian here.

I don't understand what you just posted.

Edit: Did you say you don't care about Modi and it's no use for Indian Muslims as well?


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465835328666730496

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

An ordinary voter in Jadavpur, Kolkata asked TMC candidate and Bengali film star Dev to stand in the queue to vote!! Brave man, hope he will be safe after the election. 






@chak de INDIA @Indischer @Dem!god @levina @scorpionx @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @Roybot @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Iconoclast* ‏@*IamIconoclast*
Final Exit Poll Tally: BJP 272; Other NDA 58; Cong 62; Others 151 (TMC 29, YSRC 7, ADMK 16)




*Narendra Modi* ‏@*narendramodi*  49s
I congratulate the EC & the entire election & security staff for their continuous efforts during the entire Election.




*Narendra Modi* ‏@*narendramodi*  1m
India has voted! Congratulations to the people of India on the successful completion of 2014 Lok Sabha elections


----------



## Angry Bird

Sorry for the language but found it humorous.thought about sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## arp2041

55% turnout in UP today, up from 47% last time...........................The People came out in huge nos. to bring Akhilesh Yadav back to power at center!!! 



Angry Bird said:


> Sorry for the language but found it humorous.thought about sharing





ab fir sey socho, agar yeh votes Congress ko chaley jate toh ek tarfa.....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

BJP 46 in UP according to ABP news exit poll..not that convincing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Starts delhi all 7 to bjp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ravi Nair said:


> I am actually looking forward to the Number of threads that will be oened by Pakistanis about how India under Modi will be like Nazi Germany.
> 
> HEIL MODI!



He will turn India into a combination of Hitler's Germany and Pol Pot's Cambodia with a spicy twist of Idi Amin's Uganda
All hail the dictator who also happens to be a blood thirsty vampire

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## he-man

Angry Bird said:


> Sorry for the language but found it humorous.thought about sharing


----------



## Jason bourne

News nation ne direct seat dikha di 502 mese NDA 237/253


----------



## Chronos

Angry Bird said:


> BJP 46 in UP according to ABP news exit poll..not that convincing



Yes. Kerala gets off the hook.

Start abusing U.P. now guys.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465839600716353536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

India news 287


----------



## jaatram

Times Now is showing ... 8 seats for BJP in Assam 
1 in AP


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed Conspiracy 101 continued........................

Guess how can BJP have a complete SWEEP in Delhi when 5 was the best no. they got till now? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465839702231089152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

According to Cvoter:

BJP-249 NDA - 289
Congress - 78
AAP - 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465839161979572224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

AAP getting 3 seats in Punjab


----------



## kbd-raaf

AajTak poll (Krantikarti bahut hi krantikari channel)

NDA: 261-283
UPA: 110-120
Others: 150-162


----------



## arp2041

kbd-raaf said:


> AajTak poll (Krantikarti bahut hi krantikari channel)
> 
> NDA: 261-283
> UPA: 110-120
> Others: 150-162



Bhai nos. kaha sey out ho gye abhi sarey?


----------



## ashok321




----------



## CorporateAffairs

*ET NOW* ‏@*ETNOWlive*  1m
CVoter Poll: BJP alliance to win 289 seats in 2014 elections



*ET NOW* ‏@*ETNOWlive*  1m
CVoter Poll: Congress, allies to win 101 seats in 2014 elections


*ET NOW* ‏@*ETNOWlive*  59s
CVoter Poll: BJP to win 54 seats in Uttar Pradesh



*ET NOW* ‏@*ETNOWlive*  59s
CVoter Poll: BJP to win 32 seats in Maharashtra


----------



## ExtraOdinary

@arp2041 Times Now poll says BJP set to get 8 seats out of 14 in Assam , finally they are expanding into the NE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> Bhai nos. kaha sey out ho gye abhi sarey?



Twitter  from official accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> @arp2041 Times Now poll says BJP set to get 8 seats out of 14 in Assam , finally they are expanding into the NE



ab @BDforever ko KICK karney ka samay hai!!!! @levina u also PACK ur bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

Bihar ..
NDA 28
JDU 10
RJD 0
INC 2


----------



## kbd-raaf

I'm going to make a poll of the exit polls once all the numbers are out.
That's probably going to be a good indicator.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Looks like BJP/NDA will reach 272 on the existing formation.

Seriously i dont want jaya, mamta, maya, in the govt 



jaatram said:


> Bihar ..
> NDA 28
> JDU 10
> RJD 0
> INC 2




I seriously doubt this. UPA will atleast 10 seats. JDU will be the biggest loser.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465842725581889537

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

stupid punjab giving 3 seats to AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jaatram said:


> Bihar ..
> NDA 28
> JDU 10
> RJD 0
> INC 2




Buddy, please mention the agency/source.


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> @arp2041 Times Now poll says BJP set to get 8 seats out of 14 in Assam , finally they are expanding into the NE



AAP is doing better than expected.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465842725581889537


----------



## he-man

CorporateAffairs said:


> Looks like BJP/NDA will reach 272 on the existing formation.
> 
> Seriously i dont want jaya, mamta, maya, in the govt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt this. UPA will atleast 10 seats. JDU will be the biggest loser.


YUP............lalu will get good number of seats


----------



## jaatram

Times Now .... ORG India 


CorporateAffairs said:


> Buddy, please mention the agency/source.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## CorporateAffairs

Ravi Nair said:


> AAP is doing better than expected.



For some time, let us just focus on BJP/NDA/Modi getting 272.


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465841988613312512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

CorporateAffairs said:


> I seriously doubt this. UPA will atleast 10 seats. JDU will be the biggest loser.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465843482456641539

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

he-man said:


> YUP............lalu will get good number of seats



I liked Nitish better than Lalu


----------



## kbd-raaf



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Rajdeep Sardesai* ‏@*sardesairajdeep*
#*Verdict2014* Haryana: BJP-HJC lead with 38% votes, Cong vote share drops, Chautalas hold 20% votes, *AAP trails*.


----------



## lightoftruth

i don't believe times now exit poll 2 to cong-lalu ?not possible.

1 to bjp in orissa ,it's insane.


----------



## Chronos

CorporateAffairs said:


> For some time, let us just focus on BJP/NDA/Modi getting 272.



I am just an observer buddy.

You have more stake in this than I do. You are an Indian living in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Ravi Nair said:


> I liked Nitish better than Lalu





Both are equally asshol***


----------



## cloud_9

Times Now is so noisy


----------



## CorporateAffairs

kaykay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465841988613312512


----------



## Angry Bird

Ravi Nair said:


> AAP is doing better than expected.



AAP is expected to do good in Punjab.


----------



## Chronos

cloud_9 said:


> Times Now is so noisy



The nations wants to know, why aren't you alseep yet @cloud_9


----------



## LURKER

How many BJP is getting in Orissa ?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Angry Bird said:


> AAP is expected to do good in Punjab.



They are being decimated in Delhi


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ravi Nair said:


> AAP is doing better than expected.


Only in Punjab


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Here are the predictions – Election 2014

From Iconolast.


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> The nations wants to know, why aren't you alseep yet @cloud_9


Starting work @ 2 tomorrow


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> Only in Punjab



Cause they are on drugs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

LURKER said:


> How many BJP is getting in Orissa ?



I think 3-4 seats


----------



## Chronos

cloud_9 said:


> Starting work @ 2 tomorrow



Lecture at 2 tomorrow.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Ravi Nair said:


> Cause they are on drugs?


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> Cause they are on drugs?


:knock: :knock: You are from Kerala.



Ravi Nair said:


> Lecture at 2 tomorrow.


I will be delivering that one


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ravi Nair said:


> Cause they are on drugs?


I don't mind them winning 2-3 seats in Punjab. Bhagwant Mann seems to be a genuine guy. Mr. Kejriwal on the other hand, well the less said the better...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Post-poll survey: BJP-led NDA may sweep Uttarakhand, HP, Delhi, Punjab*

Post-poll survey: BJP-led NDA may sweep Uttarakhand, HP, Delhi, Punjab - IBNLive

Congress tards trending AlwaysWithCongress hash tag


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> Lecture at 2 tomorrow.



Homg, Ravi, same here. Lecturebros.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

UP -> (India TV - CVoter)

NDA = 54
BSP = 8
SP = 11
AAP = 0
UPA = 7


----------



## kaykay

I personally feel that If AAP would have focus more on Punjab and even Kejriwal would have contested from there, they really had a very good chance to win 5-6 seats there. Alas!!!


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Rajdeep Sardesai* ‏@*sardesairajdeep*
#*Verdict2014* Tamil Nadu (39 seats): AIADMK 22-28 seats, DMK+ 7-11, BJP+ 4-6, *Congress 0!*
 



kaykay said:


> I personally feel that If AAP would have focus more on Punjab and even Kejriwal would have contested from there, they really had a very good chance to win 5-6 seats there. Alas!!!



Wat is AAP


----------



## kaykay

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Rajdeep Sardesai* ‏@*sardesairajdeep*
> #*Verdict2014* Tamil Nadu (39 seats): AIADMK 22-28 seats, DMK+ 7-11, BJP+ 4-6, *Congress 0!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat is AAP


Kejri and drama company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

cloud_9 said:


> :knock: :knock: *You are from Kerala.*
> 
> I will be delivering that one



The Kerala government shut down 400 out of the 700 odd Liquor outlets. 

Kerala in crisis mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

Ab iska kya hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465849885313335296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> ab @BDforever ko KICK karney ka samay hai!!!! @levina u also PACK ur bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Marxist

Android said:


> 10% vote share in Kerala and 15% vote share in West Bengal is really great



not so great in 2004 NDA got 12% ,I was expecing 15%+ in kerala very sad to see just 10%


----------



## jha

WTF is Times now showing..? They are just throwing numbers around...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Marxist said:


> not so great in 2004 NDA got 12% ,I was expecing 15%+ in kerala very sad to see just 10%


Its all bout ur focus. Kerela return wasnt that much for the energy infused.



jha said:


> WTF is Times now showing..? They are just throwing numbers around...


Whats da problem? I find it fit.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Marxist said:


> not so great in 2004 NDA got 12% ,I was expecing 15%+ in kerala very sad to see just 10%



Not results buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Times Now saying Owaisi LOSING!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> Times Now saying Owaisi LOSING!!!!!!!


what is NDA party ?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Marxist said:


> not so great in 2004 NDA got 12% ,I was expecing 15%+ in kerala very sad to see just 10%



BJP needs good leaders. few of them murdered by communists. Same in tamil nadu. 



arp2041 said:


> Times Now saying Owaisi LOSING!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

BDforever said:


> what is NDA party ?



National Democratic Alliance (India) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alliance of Parties led by BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

BDforever said:


> what is NDA party ?




NDA not a party 




*bliss* ‏@*bliss_natural*
@*Realist_Indian* @*BloombergTVInd*: Chanakya’s #*ExitPolls2014*: BJP+ to win 39 seats, Cong+: 9 seats in #*Maharashtra*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

ADD YSRC... seats to NDA outside support


----------



## Proud Hindu

Noted activist and lawyer Mukul Sinha dies | NDTV.com


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> An ordinary voter in Jadavpur, Kolkata asked TMC candidate and Bengali film star Dev to stand in the queue to vote!! Brave man, hope he will be safe after the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Dem!god @levina @scorpionx @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @Roybot @SarthakGanguly


Hehehe

High time these celebrities learnt to value other's time too.
Shazia Ilmi, Cheeranjivi and now Dev, must've been very embarrassing for 'em.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

India Sets New Record for Voter Turnout at Over 66%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

@DRAY 

just saw that news in ABP Ananda. Can't believe that dumbbell is actually trying to learn the yucky signatures of a real politician

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Today's Chanakya's (the only guys who the Delhi elections as well as 2009 elections right) are predicting sweeps for the BJP in Rajasthan Bihar, 39 seats in Maharashtra.

Abki baar Modi Sarkar fellas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> ab @BDforever ko KICK karney ka samay hai!!!! @levina u also PACK ur bags.


Ohhhoooo

Kitni baaar???
Just how many times 'll you keep repeating this dialogue???
Let the elections finish I've few scores to settle....Modi would help me  

Dekh lena!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dem!god

DRAY said:


> An ordinary voter in Jadavpur, Kolkata asked TMC candidate and Bengali film star Dev to stand in the queue to vote!! Brave man, hope he will be safe after the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Dem!god @levina @scorpionx @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @Roybot @SarthakGanguly


Same thing happened to the south telgu hero....cheranjeevi......... and after the fight he apologized for it stood in queue to vote...


Angry Bird said:


> Sorry for the language but found it humorous.thought about sharing




India me bhi kami nai hai......:whistle;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Ohhhoooo
> 
> Kitni baaar???
> Just how many times 'll you keep repeating this dialogue???
> Let the elections finish I've few scores to settle....Modi would help me
> 
> Dekh lena!!!



Love ur signature


----------



## WAR-rior

Jason bourne said:


> ADD YSRC... seats to NDA outside support


No outside support. Strong govts cant be formed with outsiders.


----------



## Prometheus

hhhmmmm......CNN-IBN showed exit poll (for Punjab) similar to what people are talking here in punjab with a little difference.

AAP 1-3 ............sangrur AAP will win ......and this mark the end of Dhindsa dynasty in Akali Dal .....good riddance .

other two seats where AAP had a chance were ....Gurdaspur and Ludhiana ( mainly due to choice of candidates) 

But they showed very little reduction in SAD vote share........hhhmmmm .....I am Akali ....voted for AAP ...........my village is Hardline Akali ......voted AAP.......and many more similar villages swifted from Akalis to AAP .

nothing to do with the Party........its just Badals and dynasty giving bad name to 250 years old organisation.

hope ....this result will put some sense in Badals and they start working for people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Please some one tell me CHANDIGRAH se meri gul panga jit rahi he ya nahi ?


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Please some one tell me CHANDIGRAH se meri gul panga jit rahi he ya nahi ?


most likely Bansal uncle is back


----------



## Chronos

BDforever said:


> what is NDA party ?



Ignore the rude comments.

Alliance of parties led by BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

according to cvoter survey ...........AAP might be winning only in Punjab ............xD


----------



## LURKER

Times Now giving 0 seats to BJP+ in TN , how many seats are others giving to BJP+ in TN?


----------



## skullMAN

anyone know about Maharashtra?


----------



## DesiGuy

are you guys really taking this polls from various news channels seriously? they were soo wrong in 2009.



Prometheus said:


> according to cvoter survey ...........AAP might be winning only in Punjab ............xD



my dad to talked to relatives...bhagwant mann is winning.


----------



## cloud_9

DesiGuy said:


> are you guys really taking this polls from various news channels seriously? they were soo wrong in 2009.
> .


The methodology is different.


----------



## INDIC

BDforever said:


> what is NDA party ?



NDA National Democratic Alliance or _Rashtriya Janatantrik Gathbandhan_ ; alliance led by BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

times now giving 14 to cong and 10 to bjp in rajasthan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> are you guys really taking this polls from various news channels seriously? they were soo wrong in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> my dad to talked to relatives...bhagwant mann is winning.




his win is sure mate...........very aggresive campaign by Bhagwant Mann.

AAP did field some good candidates in Punjab ........chalo .....some one good will be in parliament to raise issues of Punjab .......much better then Dhindsa who never spoke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

DesiGuy said:


> are you guys really taking this polls from various news channels seriously? they were soo wrong in 2009.



Yes, nos. can still be very wrong, but atleast they have shown the TREND. Last time they were showing Hung assembly with NDA almost equalling UPA, but now, NDA is way way ahead than UPA.


----------



## Prometheus

lightoftruth said:


> times now giving 14 to cong and 10 to bjp in rajasthan




not possible........atleast 20 for BJP.....keeping in view the history of Rajasthan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Times now has lost it. They were anyways throwing shit numbers. But Rajasthan is too much. And now they are talking about margin of error.


----------



## Prometheus

funny thing .............all surveys showing increase in vote share of AAP in Delhi since assembly elections............xD

they got 28 in nov ......now getting 32


----------



## arp2041

lightoftruth said:


> times now giving 14 to cong and 10 to bjp in rajasthan





MST said:


> Times now has lost it. They were anyways throwing shit numbers. But Rajasthan is too much. And now they are talking about margin of error.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465863428469301248




Prometheus said:


> funny thing .............all surveys showing increase in vote share of AAP in Delhi since assembly elections............xD
> 
> they got 28 in nov ......now getting 32



Ya, good work done by Saanp of cutting Congress vote share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

WTF? Timesnow giving Congress 14 against BJP's 12 in Rajastan..bollokcks! Timesnow has lost it... 

@arp2041 @jha @jbond197 @SwAggeR @NKVD @paranoiarocks @Roybot


----------



## lightoftruth

Prometheus said:


> not possible........atleast 20 for BJP.....keeping in view the history of Rajasthan


the nation wants to know who the fk did ORG met while sampling ?


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465864584671145988


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Love ur signature


As if I care 

But did you guys realize that members 're taking seriously whatever rumors you guys've been spreading about me??? 

Ab chaloo election ka score bataoo. 

Will Modi really win Varanasi???
I heard AAP has managed to bridge the gap with Varanasi ppl.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465864990549745664


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465863428469301248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, good work done by Saanp of cutting Congress vote share





just now .......ABP said congress getting 7 seats in Punjab ........wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465865093943541760




levina said:


> As if I care
> 
> But did you guys realize that members 're taking seriously whatever rumors you guys've been spreading about me???
> 
> Ab chaloo election ka score bataoo.
> 
> Will Modi really win Varanasi???
> I heard AAP has managed to bridge the gap with Varanasi ppl.



I'll personally escort you out of India if Modiji loses Varanasi 

He is winning with RECORD margin!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

levina said:


> As if I care
> 
> But did you guys realize that members 're taking seriously whatever rumors you guys've been spreading about me???
> 
> Ab chaloo election ka score bataoo.
> 
> Will Modi really win Varanasi???
> I heard AAP has managed to bridge the gap with Varanasi ppl.




in villages mostly ....Kejriwal made impression

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

JanjaWeed said:


> WTF? Timesnow giving Congress 14 against BJP's 12 in Rajastan..bollokcks! Timesnow has lost it...
> 
> @arp2041 @jha @jbond197 @SwAggeR @NKVD @paranoiarocks @Roybot




BullSh!t ...

who on the earth they think are the 14 candidates of congress that can win in Rajasthan??

even hardliners giving 2-3 seats them here...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Cvoter giving 3/6 in J&K to BJP!!!! WTF?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> Cvoter giving 3/6 in J&K to BJP!!!! WTF?




pagal ho geya hai


----------



## MST

BJP 25% vote share gets 52 seats
BSP 24% vote share gets 6 seats

Times now is now the new joke channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> BJP 25% vote share gets 52 seats
> BSP 24% vote share gets 6 seats
> 
> Times now is now the new joke channel.



You will not understand, BJP vote share is MORE CONCENTRATED!!! 



Prometheus said:


> pagal ho geya hai



They are surely getting 2 - Jammu & Ladakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> WTF? Timesnow giving Congress 14 against BJP's 12 in Rajastan..bollokcks! Timesnow has lost it..[/USER]



Times now exit poll is fucked up. They are giving 0 to Lalu and 10 to Nitish in Bihar.

While their final tally is believed to be.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465866024521175040


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Timesnow is a joke...


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> You will not understand, BJP vote share is MORE CONCENTRATED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are surely getting 2 - Jammu & Ladakh.




jammu is always BJP

not sure about Ladakh


----------



## arp2041

BIGGGEST JOKE!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465867871499739136
ABEY AAP YAHA MICROSCOPE SEY DEKHNEY PE BHI NHI MILEGI


----------



## Parul

@arp2041 How correct these Polls are? As per Times Now, only 10 seats from Rajasthan? 

Just watched interview of Rashid Alvi (congress wala) & he told news anchor that when you ask people who they want to see as PM - NaMo or Rahul. They answer NaMo & the exit poll reflects what people want. Apparently, he has accepted Congress Defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

arp2041 said:


> Cvoter giving 3/6 in J&K to BJP!!!! WTF?


Jammu area mite get him that number.


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed ARNAB KO PAGAL KHANEY ME DALO YAAR 







I will happily close my account on PDF if BJP gets less than 21 in my state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

scorpionx said:


> @DRAY
> 
> just saw that news in ABP Ananda. Can't believe that dumbbell is actually trying to learn the yucky signatures of a real politician



Jei jay Lankay, sei hoy Ravaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465868032724566016
These guys are by far the most accurate of all the pollsters!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

CNN IBN is talking about a Modi Wave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

MST said:


> BJP 25% vote share gets 52 seats
> BSP 24% vote share gets 6 seats
> 
> Times now is now the new joke channel.


No its not. It matters a lot on voter Concentration. BSP has its 24% voters in particular region. Means they will win 6 seats but with huge margin.


----------



## INDIC

arp2041 said:


> Cvoter giving 3/6 in J&K to BJP!!!! WTF?



Jammu, Udhampur-Doda and Ladakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> @arp2041 How correct these Polls are? As per Times Now, only 10 seats from Rajasthan?
> 
> Just watched interview of Rashid Alvi (congress wala) & he told news anchor that when you ask people who they want to see as PM - NaMo or Rahul. They answer NaMo & the exit poll reflects what people want. Apparently, he has accepted Congress Defeat.



Times now is sure JOKE, stop watching it, rest all giving 272+ to NDA, though the final result will only be on 16th.


----------



## Prometheus

kbd-raaf said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465868032724566016
> These guys are by far the most accurate of all the pollsters!




so can BJP now dump Akalis plz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> jammu is always BJP
> 
> not sure about Ladakh



People of Ladakh want it to be made Union Territory & BJP in it's manifesto has mentioned that they'll make it UT. Apparently, that can be the reason.


----------



## Kloitra

MST said:


> BJP 25% vote share gets 52 seats
> BSP 24% vote share gets 6 seats
> 
> Times now is now the new joke channel.



Vote share is always weird. The 2009 share - 



> after getting largest vote share of 27.42%, the BSP got 20 out of 80 seats in UP, whereas the SP with 23.26% vote share bagged 23 and Congress with 18.25% vote share managed to win 21 seats.


The paradox of largest vote share, and least number of seats! - The Times of India


----------



## WAR-rior

cloud_9 said:


> CNN IBN is talking about a Modi Wave


Dukhi man se.


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> so can BJP now dump Akalis plz?



pehley ek baar bas boldey yaar - ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Times now is sure JOKE, stop watching it, rest all giving 272+ to NDA, though the final result will only be on 16th.



Was watching another news channel & they were giving NDA 230+ Plus seats & less than 259...

If NDA gets, 210 to 230 seats, can we still have NaMo as PM or......


----------



## INDIC

Times Now giving 52 seats for BJP in UP.


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> pehley ek baar bas boldey yaar - ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR!!




Abki bar Badal ki yaar , feku sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

WAR-rior said:


> No its not. It matters a lot on voter Concentration. BSP has its 24% voters in particular region. Means they will win 6 seats but with huge margin.



I hope this is sarcasm. Dalit voters are not concentrated. They are more or less spread across the whole of UP with somewhat similar concentration.


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Was watching another news channel & they were giving NDA 230+ Plus seats & less than 259...
> 
> If NDA gets. 210 to 230 seats, can we still have NaMo as PM or......




nope.............then BJP will seek support from mamta mayawati etc.............


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Was watching another news channel & they were giving NDA 230+ Plus seats & less than 259...
> 
> If NDA gets, 210 to 230 seats, can we still have NaMo as PM or......



which one?


----------



## jaunty

Let's wait for 16th I don't trust these numbers.

Hope NDA will get a clear majority. That is better than politics of compromise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Guys, I think these nos. are making no sense at all (MP Cong getting 11 ) 

Have to wait till 16th Now..................


----------



## Proud Hindu

E tv uttar pradesh 34 %

BJP =70 seat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465868281400655872


----------



## WAR-rior

MST said:


> I hope this is sarcasm. Dalit voters are not concentrated. They are more or less spread across the whole of UP with somewhat similar concentration.


But not spread as majority. Where they can create effect is only limited to some seats.


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> which one?



I don't remember the channel. While switching to a different channel, I saw a Hindi news channel projecting 200 seats for NDA.


----------



## LURKER

Times Now giving 16 to BJP in MP and 11 to congress. 

They're giving 249 to NDA overall and 148 to UPA


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> I don't remember the channel. While switching to a different channel, I saw a Hindi news channel projecting 200 seats for NDA.



They are giving as low as 200 & as high as 340...................obviously they are wrong................so just lets wait for 16th, NaMo looks confident (already search for new Guj Chief minister is on).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

Bhagode ki jamanat japt ?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465866799381102592

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465866799381102592



Have to Agree with him & Congress for the very FIRST TIME.................Exit polls are in complete shambles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> I'll personally escort you out of India if Modiji loses Varanasi


Dream on!!! 




arp2041 said:


> He is winning with RECORD margin!!!


These're just exit poll results isnt it???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Today's Chanakya Punjab






Party
Vote 2014 
(Forecast)
Seat 2014 
(Forecast)
AAP
32% ± 3%
5 ± 2 (Plus / Minus 2)
Congress+
27% ± 3%
3 ± 2 (Plus / Minus 2)
BJP+
29% ± 3%
5 ± 2 (Plus / Minus 2)
Others
12% ± 3%
-


----------



## SwAggeR

This is wild.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465868616697532417

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Dream on!!!
> These're just exit poll results isnt it???



Though we don't have exact figures, but vote share speaks volumes.

All India voting % was 66+% which is the RECORD till now, obviously India isn't voting to make Rahul baba the PM & UPA the third term? Or is India voting for a Third front govt. in record nos.? Answer lies in Voteshare.

Similarly Varanasi polled 55+% from 40s last time, are they voting for Kejru or Congress in Large nos.? NAAAHHHHH.

@levina 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465855436026286080
who do you think these extra 13%!!!! voted for in such EXCITEMENT!!!! ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465869709028519936
Seems on expected lines.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465871101088657409
Narendra Modi set to become PM, BJP to get over 250 seats, Congress on way out: exit polls - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Here is another brilliant prediction : According to News24 : BJP: 70/80 in UP.... Hum logon ko pura ch**iya samajh rakha hai in logon ne..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465871588999458816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465873217333121026

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

@arp2041 spoke to Krait, he says 300+.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

JanjaWeed said:


> WTF? Timesnow giving Congress 14 against BJP's 12 in Rajastan..bollokcks! Timesnow has lost it...
> @arp2041 @jha @jbond197 @SwAggeR @NKVD @paranoiarocks @Roybot


they are collaborating with Org which is not that reputed Like CSDS,NEILSAN,C-VOTER and may be down playing purposely


----------



## Prometheus

MST said:


> Today's Chanakya Punjab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party
> Vote 2014
> (Forecast)
> Seat 2014
> (Forecast)
> AAP
> 32% ± 3%
> 5 ± 2 (Plus / Minus 2)
> Congress+
> 27% ± 3%
> 3 ± 2 (Plus / Minus 2)
> BJP+
> 29% ± 3%
> 5 ± 2 (Plus / Minus 2)
> Others
> 12% ± 3%
> -




pagal ho geya hai ...x 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465872776901849088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465874621166653440

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465873839541743616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465876052422975488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> funny thing .............all surveys showing increase in vote share of AAP in Delhi since assembly elections............xD
> 
> they got 28 in nov ......now getting 32



Except Times Now... They are saying less than 10% for AAP..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

According to 543 Modi Sweeping Varanasi...Kejru loosing deposit it seems...If Kejru looses deposit then all you guys eat a ladoo from my side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Guys, since Exit polls are looking completely a JOKE, I think a better Idea would be members from various states giving there state predictions min-max (best estimates) & lets add those nos. Is this a good Idea?

@Sidak @JanjaWeed @MST @Roybot @Prometheus others........................

Me - From MP - BJP (min) - 21 & (max) - 26

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Except Times Now... They are saying less than 10% for AAP..




that today's chanyka guy giving 32 % vote share to AAP in punjab ....................drugy???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

ajay rai ki deposit save ho gai na ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465874621166653440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Sidak said:


> @arp2041 spoke to Krait, he says 300+.


Ab Krait kaun hain? I mean what bout his informations ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> Guys, since Exit polls are looking completely a JOKE, I think a better Idea would be members from various states giving there state predictions min-max (best estimates) & lets add those nos. Is this a good Idea?
> 
> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @MST @Roybot @Prometheus others........................
> 
> Me - From MP - BJP (min) - 21 & (max) - 26





Punjab 

SAD- 4-6
BJP - zero
AAP- 1-3
Congress -7-9


----------



## INDIC

jaunty said:


> Let's wait for 16th I don't trust these numbers.
> 
> Hope NDA will get a clear majority. That is better than politics of compromise.



Do you believe BJP can get 8 seats in Assam as shown of timesnow.


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> Punjab
> 
> SAD- 4-6
> BJP - zero
> AAP- 1-3
> Congress -7-9



OH C'mon Yaar............u saying AJ losing


----------



## WAR-rior

Wo sab chhodo. But why is Congress winning in Rajasthan ?


----------



## arp2041

@JAT BALWAN Please predict Rajasthan.

@Sidak Delhi.

@jha Bihar

pls.


----------



## Android

arp2041 said:


> Guys, since Exit polls are looking completely a JOKE, I think a better Idea would be members from various states giving there state predictions min-max (best estimates) & lets add those nos. Is this a good Idea?
> 
> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @MST @Roybot @Prometheus others........................
> 
> Me - From MP - BJP (min) - 21 & (max) - 26


 
Maharashtra NDA min-33 max-38

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

The only exit poll i have a little trust.......................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465878787453091840


----------



## jaunty

INDIC said:


> Do you believe BJP can get 8 seats in Assam as shown of timesnow.



There was definitely a Modi wave in this election. Most people I have talked to voted for BJP. I have not seen anything like that before. So I think there is a good chance that BJP would increase last election's tally of 4 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

@MST plz post latest report of 5forty3


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Guys, since Exit polls are looking completely a JOKE, I think a better Idea would be members from various states giving there state predictions min-max (best estimates) & lets add those nos. Is this a good Idea?
> 
> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @MST @Roybot @Prometheus others........................
> 
> Me - From MP - BJP (min) - 21 & (max) - 26



5 to 7 seats from Delhi, 4 to 5 seats from UK & 6 to 8 seats from Punjab.


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465879169205686274

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> OH C'mon Yaar............u saying AJ losing




yeah.........I live in Batala bro ....and work in Amritsar city...........I know how people voted here............Capt draged Jaitley to the local issues............his national image never mattered here

i feel poor for him........he got tricked by akalis .......who just wanted to kick sidhu out .

meanwhile .....two ministers who were running campaign for Jaitley are very much hated in the city.

Anil Joshi - Non-bailbable warrant issued against him few days ago.

Bikram Majhiya - badal ka salla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

arp2041 said:


> @JAT BALWAN Please predict Rajasthan.
> 
> @Sidak Delhi.
> 
> @jha Bihar
> 
> pls.



Rajasthan... 

BJP -- 21 - 23
cong -- 1-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

Android said:


> @MST plz post latest report of 5forty3


Buddy no Report just tweet pic is there. He said All India trend will be out in 1-2 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

JAT BALWAN said:


> Rajasthan...
> 
> BJP -- 21 - 23
> cong -- 1-2




very much possible.

will jaswant singh win?


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> Guys, since Exit polls are looking completely a JOKE, I think a better Idea would be members from various states giving there state predictions min-max (best estimates) & lets add those nos. Is this a good Idea?
> 
> @Sidak @JanjaWeed @MST @Roybot @Prometheus others........................
> 
> Me - From MP - BJP (min) - 21 & (max) - 26


UP. 
Min 45, Max 55.
Gujarat.
Min 22 Max 24.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465879651873611776

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

jaunty said:


> There was definitely a Modi wave in this election. Most people I have talked to voted for BJP. I have not seen anything like that before. So I think there is a good chance that BJP would increase last election's tally of 4 seats.





INDIC said:


> Do you believe BJP can get 8 seats in Assam as shown of timesnow.


 I think BJP may get upto 6 seats here in Assam,no more.muslims and tribals vote heavily for cong and aiudf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

The Huskar said:


> I think BJP may get upto 6 seats here in Assam,no more.muslims and tribals vote heavily for cong and aiudf



Axomiya?


----------



## The Huskar

jaunty said:


> Axomia?


 yup.tumio neki


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465878855526268928

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

NKVD said:


> they are collaborating with Org which is not that reputed Like CSDS,NEILSAN,C-VOTER and may be down playing purposely


I think it's just a ploy to keep the confusion & debate to go on till 16th to get TRP... & shouting & slanging matches in Arnab's NewsHour.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

I believe we are in for a shocker on May 16. This is a wave election not an easy one to predict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465878796206620672


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Prometheus said:


> very much possible.
> 
> will jaswant singh win?



No... col. Sonaram's predicted lead is 80000 as per view..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

The Huskar said:


> yup.tumio neki



Hoi. Aru dujan man ase iyat. @*halupridol @zootinali @Jayanta @hembo *


----------



## INDIC

The Huskar said:


> I think BJP may get upto 6 seats here in Assam,no more.muslims and tribals vote heavily for cong and aiudf



What happened to Asom Gana Parishad.


----------



## The Huskar

jaunty said:


> Hoi. Aru dujan man ase iyat. @*halupridol @zootinali @Jayanta @hembo *


kot Guwahati pora ne


----------



## jaunty

The Huskar said:


> kot Guwahati pita ne



No Jorhat.


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> WTF? Timesnow giving Congress 14 against BJP's 12 in Rajastan..bollokcks! Timesnow has lost it...
> 
> @arp2041 @jha @jbond197 @SwAggeR @NKVD @paranoiarocks @Roybot



Hudd hai yaar... Kuch bhi bol raha hai Arnab...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465879262294052865

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

JanjaWeed said:


> WTF? Timesnow giving Congress 14 against BJP's 12 in Rajastan..bollokcks! Timesnow has lost it...
> 
> @arp2041 @jha @jbond197 @SwAggeR @NKVD @paranoiarocks @Roybot





jha said:


> Hudd hai yaar... Kuch bhi bol raha hai Arnab...




Its done By ORG-MARG, which has very dubious record,so dont give shit to it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465879262294052865



Guess what............I am for the first time in my life, liking Sagarika Ghose!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

INDIC said:


> What happened to Asom Gana Parishad.


----------



## INDIC

JanjaWeed said:


> WTF? *Timesnow giving Congress 14 against BJP's 12 in Rajastan.*.bollokcks! Timesnow has lost it...
> 
> @arp2041 @jha @jbond197 @SwAggeR @NKVD @paranoiarocks @Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465884144430354433

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Huskar

INDIC said:


> What happened to Asom Gana Parishad.


 they may scrap 1-2 seats.agp is more or less finished.infact agp and aap are both similar in thier initial history.so in my opinion aap will follow the same trajectory as agp


----------



## Jason bourne

I am little worried looks like congress is spreding disinformation through polls some poll shows 300+ some shows 220.. something is brewing


----------



## Proud Hindu

INDIA TV : varanasi : MODI : 40 % , Ajay rai : 21 %


----------



## Prometheus

who is this "Todays Chankya" ????

that guy is making AAP biggest party in Punjab ..............daru kum peeni chahiye


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> who is this "Todays Chankya" ????
> 
> that guy is making AAP biggest party in Punjab ..............daru kum peeni chahiye



I believe you should be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> who is this "Todays Chankya" ????
> 
> that guy is making AAP biggest party in Punjab ..............daru kum peeni chahiye



Daru nahin ye Afghani hai...


----------



## paranoiarocks

Prometheus said:


> who is this "Todays Chankya" ????
> 
> that guy is making AAP biggest party in Punjab ..............daru kum peeni chahiye



Not single largest But equal to NDA 3-7

He got predictions for delhi aap number fairly correct BUT........ this is also his prediction


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465868032724566016
Daroooooooooooooo


----------



## Parul

WAR-rior said:


> Ab Krait kaun hain? I mean what bout his informations ?



PDF member hai & was campaigning for BJP in Jaipur.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Hudd hai yaar... Kuch bhi bol raha hai Arnab...





paranoiarocks said:


> Its done By ORG-MARG, which has very dubious record,so dont give shit to it



He is giving handful seats for BJP in Karnataka & taking away double of that in Rajastan & MP, two of the most dominant BJP states. & he was giving 0 to Laloo in Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

paranoiarocks said:


> Not single largest But equal to NDA 3-7
> 
> He got predictions for delhi aap number fairly correct BUT........ this is also his prediction
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465868032724566016
> Daroooooooooooooo



They also got the numbers for 2009 LS spot on. Most other exit polls can spot the trend, these guys have spotted the intensity of the trend too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

JanjaWeed said:


> He is giving handful seats for BJP in Karnataka & taking away double of that in Rajastan & MP, two of the most dominant BJP states. & he was giving 0 to Laloo in Bihar



Arre bhai ORG MARG used to be a good pollster pre 98 ,uske baad to band baji padi hai


----------



## Android

Rather than going fully national AAP should have mainly concentrated on Punjab, Haryan, Delhi, Western UP, Eastern Rajasthan, Northern MP and Himachal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

kbd-raaf said:


> They also got the numbers for 2009 LS spot on. Most other exit polls can spot the trend, these guys have spotted the intensity of the trend too.


Abe sahi ho jae chahe AAP 7 JEET Jae punjab mai aur bhai @Prometheus bhi khush ho jae par baki predictions sahi hon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

Prometheus said:


> who is this "Todays Chankya" ????
> 
> that guy is making AAP biggest party in Punjab ..............daru kum peeni chahiye


 They are by far the most reliable


----------



## jaunty

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465879262294052865



Now that the elections are over and they can't influence anything, they are trying to be in the good books of Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Prometheus said:


> who is this "Todays Chankya" ????
> 
> that guy is making AAP biggest party in Punjab ..............daru kum peeni chahiye



check this ,their prediction on 2013 assembly polls
Assembly elections 2013: Only Chanakya got it right in all 4 states - The Times of India


----------



## Parul

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465879262294052865



Modi Ji, bexhari ko Interview de do.


----------



## Proud Hindu

INDIA TV - Gujarat : Vadodara = 72 % MODI


----------



## arp2041

@Sidak Congrats..............Delhi will get one of the BEST CMs of any state in India - THE KIRAN BEDI!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

arp2041 said:


> @Sidak Congrats..............Delhi will get one of the BEST CMs of any state in India - THE KIRAN BEDI!!!!!!


Yes Kejri should try for punjab ,@Prometheus bhi khush hoga !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

paranoiarocks said:


> Yes Kejri should try for punjab ,@Prometheus bhi khush hoga !


 na baba..............last time Kejru came to Punjab ................whole Punjab got jammed.............people climbed trees to see him......cant handle same type of show daily...........dudes crazy here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465876209260191744


@jha You were SO RIGHT!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

Marxist said:


> check this ,their prediction on 2013 assembly polls
> Assembly elections 2013: Only Chanakya got it right in all 4 states - The Times of India




then AAP is biggest Party in Punjab ......................LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



paranoiarocks said:


> Abe sahi ho jae chahe AAP 7 JEET Jae punjab mai aur bhai @Prometheus bhi khush ho jae par baki predictions sahi hon





hahahaha ...........yeah everyone will be happy



INDIC said:


> I believe you should be happy.




too much to digest...............even more then any expection of anyone here...........we are thinking 3 ....not 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

Prometheus said:


> na baba..............last time Kejru came to Punjab ................whole Punjab got jammed.............people climbed trees to see him......cant handle same type of show daily...........dudes crazy here


Abe to cm banega to laundon me josh ayega daru peene ki jaagah compete karenge


----------



## Android

BJP should dump Akalis they bring too little numbers while carry too much baggage at the same time. At least force them to get their act straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> BJP should dump Akalis they bring too little numbers while carry too much baggage at the same time. At least force them to get their act straight.




without Akalis ......Bjp is nothing in Punjab ......even down then BSP status in Punjab


----------



## Android

paranoiarocks said:


> Yes Kejri should try for punjab ,@Prometheus bhi khush hoga !



Well he has said publicly that he'll quit politics if he loses from Varanasi. Still if he can swear falsely on his own kids then uttering such small lies is I guess to easy for a guy fallen to that level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

paranoiarocks said:


> Abe to cm banega to laundon me josh ayega daru peene ki jaagah compete karenge




there is no organisation............no one was looking after the state level polls............no state cheif .........no city chief ..............will take time to set up.

if this survey comes true..........many famous and liked politicians might join AAP ....there are good people in Akalis too ( hint my grandPa)


----------



## paranoiarocks

Ye aadmi kya dhongi hai LOL 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465896687060275200


Prometheus said:


> there is no organisation............no one was looking after the state level polls............no state cheif .........no city chief ..............will take time to set up.
> 
> if this survey comes true..........many famous and liked politicians might join AAP ....there are good people in Akalis too ( hint my grandPa)



Agar poll sahi hua to organization me time nahi lagega .. All the Best :|

Even if we keep lowest value ,3 seats and 20+% VS is HUGE .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Though we don't have exact figures, but vote share speaks volumes.
> 
> All India voting % was 66+% which is the RECORD till now, obviously India isn't voting to make Rahul baba the PM & UPA the third term? Or is India voting for a Third front govt. in record nos.? Answer lies in Voteshare.
> 
> Similarly Varanasi polled 55+% from 40s last time, are they voting for Kejru or Congress in Large nos.? NAAAHHHHH.
> 
> @levina
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465855436026286080
> who do you think these extra 13%!!!! voted for in such EXCITEMENT!!!! ??


My guess is as good as your's.
But the same had happened in last elections too,the exit poll results were completely different from the final results...keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465876209260191744
> 
> 
> @jha You were SO RIGHT!!!



Hehehehe.... This will be one of the biggest achievement of this election. The term "secular" coming from parties like Congress and Samajwadi does seem as a "gaali".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> without Akalis ......Bjp is nothing in Punjab ......even down then BSP status in Punjab



Still Punjab won't effect much in the overall tally of BJP in LS so no big deal and what the heck is BSP doing Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> He is giving handful seats for BJP in Karnataka & taking away double of that in Rajastan & MP, two of the most dominant BJP states. & he was giving 0 to Laloo in Bihar



These jokers from ORG made him look super silly today.. How can anyone imagine so many seats for Congress in MP. Even he would have cursed them off air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

jha said:


> These jokers from ORG made him look super silly today.. How can anyone imagine so many seats for Congress in MP. Even he would have cursed them off air.



Abe Marg ORG giving 2 seats to LALOO+CONg and 10 Seats To JDU 
12% VS to AAP in MP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Android said:


> Well he has said publicly that he'll quit politics if he loses from Varanasi. Still if he can swear falsely on his own kids then uttering such small lies is I guess to easy for a guy fallen to that level.



Care to share the link if any. Would help to troll Aaptards.


----------



## INDIC

What about Telangana and Seemandhra.


----------



## Android

Angry Bird said:


> Care to share the link if any. Would help to troll Aaptards.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465869637033287681
According to these guys, BJP can get 63-77 seats... 77 out of 80... WTF..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

I am gonna go apeshit over AAP and congress on may 16, Some old scores to settle been waiting since past 2 elections to set things right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> These jokers from ORG made him look super silly today.. How can anyone imagine so many seats for Congress in MP. Even he would have cursed them off air.


No the complete shocker is Rajasthan Were few Months back Bjp Got 3/4 majority 163/200 .Congress lost there deposit.this survey showing congress is leading there how is that Possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Android said:


>



I was not referring to it. Any link to support where he said he will quit politics if he lose Varansi.


----------



## Soumitra

Guys Just see Amaresh Mishras tweets. Poora pagal ho gaya hai


----------



## Angry Bird

arp2041 said:


> @Sidak Congrats..............Delhi will get one of the BEST CMs of any state in India - THE KIRAN BEDI!!!!!!



Not really, She will not be projected as Delhi CM.


----------



## arp2041

All are giving more than the THRESHHOLD i set to be a MODI SARKAR - 220 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465903904887017472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

*=======================*
*CVOTER STATE BY STATE*
*=======================*

*The state-wise tally: *

Andhra Pradesh (Total seats 42) Congress 7, TDP 9, TRS 8, AIMIM 1, BJP 3, YSR Congress 14

Arunachal Pradesh (total seats 2) : BJP 2 

Assam (total seats 14): Congress 5, BJP 6, AIUDF 2, Bodoland People’s Front 1

Bihar (Total 40 seats): JD-U 2, BJP 24, RJD 9, Lok Janshakti 3, Congress 1 , RLSP 1.

Chhattisgarh (Total 11) : BJP 8, Congress 3 







Goa (Total 2 ): BJP 2 

Gujarat (Total 26) : BJP 22, Congress 4 

Haryana (Total 10 seats) : Congress 2, BJP 6, Haryana Janhit Congress 2) 

Himachal Pradesh (Total 4) : BJP 3, Congress 1 

Jammu & Kashmir (Total 6) : National Conference 2, BJP 3, PDP 1






Jharkhand : (Total 14) : BJP 9, JMM 2, Congress 1, Jharkhand Vikas Morcha 1, Ind 1)

Karnataka: (Total 28) : BJP 18, Congress 7, JD(Secular) 3

Kerala (Total 20) : Congress 8, Left Front 9, IUML 2, Kerala Congress (Mani) 1

Madhya Pradesh (Total 29): BJP 26, Congress 3

Maharashtra (Total 48) : Congress 9, Shiv Sena 14, BJP 17, NCP 5, Bahujan Vikas Aghadi 1, Swabhimani Shetkari Paksha 1, Aam Aadmi Party 1)

Manipur : (Total 2) : Congress 1, Independent 1 

Meghalaya (Total 2) : Congress 1, Nationalist People’s Party 1

Mizoram (Total 1) : Congress 1 

Nagaland (Total 1): Nagaland People’s Front 1 

Odisha : (Total 21): Biju Janata Dal 11, Congress 4, BJP 6






Punjab (Total 13) : Congress 4, Shiromani Akali Dal 4, BJP 2, Aam Aadmi Party 3

Rajasthan (Total 25) : BJP 22, Congress 2, Independent 1

Sikkim : (Total 1) : Sikkim Democratic Front 1

Tamil Nadu (Total 39) : DMK 6, AIADMK 27, Congress 1, BJP 2, MDMK 1, DMDK 1, PMK 1

Tripura (Total 2) : Left Front 2






Uttar Pradesh (Total 80) : Samajwadi Party 11, Congress 6, BSP 8, BJP 54, RLD 1

Uttarakhand (Total 5) : BJP 4, Congress 1

West Bengal (Total 42) : Trinamool Congress 27, Left Front 9, Congress 4, BJP 2

Delhi (Total 7) : BJP 7

Union Territories (Total 6) : BJP 3, Congress 2, AINRC 1, Aam Aadmi Party 1. 

The CVoter Exit Poll Survey is based on National representative sample of 166901 randomly selected respondents in all 543 Lok Sabha seats across all States and Union Territories during the Elections 2014. Apart from all Lok Sabha seats the Exit Poll was also carried out in all Assembly Segments of Five Battleground States: Andhra Pradesh; Uttar Pradesh; TamilNadu; Bihar and Delhi in order to have better perspective of trends in these states. Data weighted to known census profile. Margin of error is +-3% at national level and +/- 5% at State level. CVoter poll is the only Exit Poll tracking public opinion in all the 543 Lok Sabha segments in India.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Angry Bird said:


> Not really, She will not be projected as Delhi CM.



Nayi Delhi me bani Modi Sarkar.........Ab Delhi me banayenge Bedi Sarkar!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> Still Punjab won't effect much in the overall tally of BJP in LS so no big deal and what the heck is BSP doing Punjab



BSP have 3-4% vote bank in Punjab


----------



## jha

Check out tweets by this guy... already lost his mind...

Amaresh Misra (AmareshMisra) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Two Political sades.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465891491286495232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465892765209870336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465893992391905281

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Soumitra said:


> Guys Just see Amaresh Mishras tweets. Poora pagal ho gaya hai


He is a nut case along with arun giri. LOLs


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465869637033287681
> According to these guys, BJP can get 63-77 seats... 77 out of 80... WTF..


If i can vaguely remember, these guys gave pretty close numbers to AAP in Delhi elections while everyone else was way beyond the mark! How credible their survey based on pas experience?


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Check out tweets by this guy... already lost his mind...
> 
> Amaresh Misra (AmareshMisra) on Twitter



Yeh Chu.... kaun hai???

Isko beech chorahey pey latka denge pta chala


----------



## INDIC

@jha हमारे चुनाव विश्लेषक, ये बताओ कौन से एग्जिट पोल पर विश्वास करना चाहिए

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> If i can vaguely remember, these guys gave pretty close numbers to AAP in Delhi elections while everyone else was way beyond the mark! How credible their survey based on pas experience?



Their past record has been very very good. But this time I cant be sure. Giving >290 to BJP and 340 to current NDA..? Looks like a baloney to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Whatever the result may be at least one thing is clear - in no elections have the emotions run so high.


----------



## Choppers

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>We will hit the streets on 16th May to ensure fair counting. Blood will flow like water. Sanghi blood.</p>&mdash; Amaresh Misra (@AmareshMisra) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895839613718529">May 12, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Parul

Lok Sabha - Assembly Elections Predictions-Opinion-Exit Polls India


----------



## Chola warrior

Ravi Nair said:


> What is people's opinion here about jayalalitha?
> 
> Is she any good? Bad for Tamil Nadu?
> 
> Because I can't get a read on her
> 
> @Chola warrior @Rajaraja Chola



She is doing quite good and mostly positive wave for her across TN. She seems a new person overall in this term.


----------



## Angry Bird

arp2041 said:


> Nayi Delhi me bani Modi Sarkar.........Ab Delhi me banayenge Bedi Sarkar!!!



In your Dreams


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895079278673920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895581466898433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895839613718529


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

what a shame 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152195525528473

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> what a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152195525528473



YT video post kar?


----------



## Parul

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895079278673920
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895581466898433
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895839613718529



@arp2041 yeh banda twitter ka @Bhai Zakir version hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Arei What happen to yogendra yadav See @JanjaWeed @Sidak @arp2041 @SwAggeR @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jandk

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895079278673920
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895581466898433
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895839613718529



I do wonder what will happen on May 16 once Modi is declared winner


----------



## Roybot

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895079278673920
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895581466898433
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895839613718529



Is this cunt for real ???


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> what a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152195525528473



That is disgraceful, stuck up hag. Feel bad for our poor PM, I wish he would speak up against these demi gods.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

INDIC said:


> @jha हमारे चुनाव विश्लेषक, ये बताओ कौन से एग्जिट पोल पर विश्वास करना चाहिए



Sampath jee ke exit poll ka.. 16 ko aa raha hai..



NKVD said:


> Arei What happen to yogendra yadav See @JanjaWeed @Sidak @arp2041 @SwAggeR @jha



Face saving maneuver by Mr. Psephologist. His own agency did that opinion poll for Varanasi. Thats why you did not hear a word about that opinion poll from this guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> YT video post kar?



Nahi mila

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Roybot said:


> That is disgraceful, stuck up hag. Feel bad for our poor PM, I wish he would speak up against these demi gods.


Bloody Waitress making a mock of Indian Democracy. MMS is one of the best economists in da World. This lady dont have the stature to act this way.

Desh ka Mazaak bana rakha hai Duniya mein.



jandk said:


> Whatever the result may be at least one thing is clear - in no elections have the emotions run so high.


This is normal when countrymen see Democracy being made a mockery out of. ITs heartening to see our PM being treated by this Sonia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895079278673920
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895581466898433
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465895839613718529



Is this some spoof account.


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Nahi mila



Koi nahi, I'll view it tomorrow from Lapi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

NKVD said:


> Arei What happen to yogendra yadav See[/USER]




Probably he knows that he is not gona represent Gurgaon as MP in LS hence he isn't ridding on his high horses. Reality seems to have struck him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

A bit off topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Man this election is giving me tension like a Indo-Pak Match . End of the day i want india to win which is obviously you all know who


----------



## Roybot

INDIC said:


> Is this some spoof account.



Its twitter version of Zakir Bhai. Congressi bot, most prolly a "secular" using a "communal" name to fool people. From what I have heard, Rahul Gandhi entrusted the Poonawala brothers to run Congress's social media campaign, and their whole team is essentially bunch of "Secular" people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

NKVD said:


> Arei What happen to yogendra yadav See @JanjaWeed @Sidak @arp2041 @SwAggeR @jha


lol.. so Yegendra Yadav is that big AAP leader expected to join BJP after the elections?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

noksss said:


> Man this election is giving me tension like a Indo-Pak Match . End of the day i want india to win which is obviously you all know who


Congress == Pakistan?

Ye to Giriraj wali baat keh di.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Roybot said:


> Is this cunt for real ???


Yes he claims to stockpile weapons and will hit streets on may16 if mod becomes PM.Looks like pappus prediction that 22000 muslims will be killed if modi becomes pm might turn true.Congis already gearing up for riots post may 16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

chak de INDIA said:


> what a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152195525528473



Sheer arrogance! Didn't even bother to look at him! 

Why would a sitting PM stand like a courtier, anyway? Miss Gandhi by all means is inferior to him constitutionally, she's no more than a chairperson/president of a party/alliance and that of course is not a constitutional position.

Very saddening, I mean it. It's a disgrace to twice elected prime minister. Don't know about Gandhi legacy but Bhutto and Sharif legacies here in Pakistan are eating up the whole country like termite.


----------



## Android

Emmie said:


> Very saddening, I mean it. It's a disgrace to twice elected prime minister.



Manmohan isn't exactly an elected Prime minister.


----------



## kaykay

Sorry guys but I laughed for minutes after reading this tweet. Hahaha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465919782424809472

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> what a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152195525528473



Wow, If that man had any, i repeat *ANY SELF RESPECT* than he would have resigned from PMship long long long long long ago.................Such a SHAME for our nation.

Only a Modi can bring back PM's chair to the same glory.

oye @Sidak MMS such me Sardar hai??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

Emmie said:


> Sheer arrogance! Didn't even bother to look at him!
> 
> Why would a sitting PM stand like a courtier, anyway? Miss Gandhi by all means is inferior to him constitutionally, she's no more than a chairperson/president of a party/alliance and that of course is not a constitutional position.
> 
> Very saddening, I mean it. It's a disgrace to twice elected prime minister. Don't know about Gandhi legacy but Bhutto and Sharif legacies here in Pakistan are eating up the whole country like termite.



He has no political power ,never elected ,what do you think the Queenbee will treat him like?


----------



## Emmie

Android said:


> Manmohan isn't exactly an elected Prime minister.


You mean to say LS members don't elect leader of the house?


----------



## WAR-rior

Emmie said:


> Sheer arrogance! Didn't even bother to look at him!
> 
> Why would a sitting PM stand like a courtier, anyway? Miss Gandhi by all means is inferior to him constitutionally, she's no more than a chairperson/president of a party/alliance and that of course is not a constitutional position.
> 
> Very saddening, I mean it. It's a disgrace to twice elected prime minister. Don't know about *Gandhi legacy* but Bhutto and Sharif legacies here in Pakistan are eating up the whole country like termite.



Why do u think the rational and educated youth is voting there qualificationless people running da country in name of family? Pakistan mite find it difficult to overcome it, Indians are lucky to have likes of Modi who have achieved on ground.


----------



## arp2041

paranoiarocks said:


> He has no political power ,never elected ,what do you think the Queenbee will treat him like?



Bhai, this is no laughing matter. Yes, we may be BJP supporters, Yes, he may be not an elected person, etc.

But can we IGNORE the fact that he is the PM OF INDIA???? can we???

It's really a shame that we din't stand up against this ARROGANCE. SHAME ON US ALL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAR-rior

E


Android said:


> Manmohan isn't exactly an elected Prime minister.


Exactly, hes a Selected PM.


----------



## Emmie

paranoiarocks said:


> He has no political power ,never elected ,what do you think the Queenbee will treat him like?



Even then he's constitutionally licit prime mister..


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Wow, If that man had any, i repeat *ANY SELF RESPECT* than he would have resigned from PMship long long long long long ago.................Such a SHAME for our nation.
> 
> Only a Modi can bring back PM's chair to the same glory.
> 
> oye @Sidak MMS such me Sardar hai??



He is a stinker on Sikh Community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, this is no laughing matter. Yes, we may be BJP supporters, Yes, he may be not an elected person, etc.
> 
> But can we IGNORE the fact that he is the PM OF INDIA???? can we???
> 
> It's really a shame that we din't stand up against this ARROGANCE. SHAME ON US ALL.


Still after this some fattus and uneducated ones supported Congress in name of fear and free perks.


----------



## Parul

Android said:


> Manmohan isn't exactly an elected Prime minister.



Didn't he fought elections in 2009?


----------



## WAR-rior

Sidak said:


> He is a stinker on Sikh Community.


Oyee. Tu Sikhni hai?


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> You mean to say LS members don't elect leader of the house?



There are two branches of Parliament - Lok Sabha - elected directly by people
Rajya sabha - members are selected in the ratio of parties having presence in respective states (not directly elected).

for being a PM or a Minister, he/she should be the member of Parliament (either RS or LS).

MMS is a RS member, so he din't had to fight elections.


----------



## Emmie

WAR-rior said:


> Why do u think the rational and educated youth is voting there qualificationless people running da country in name of family? Pakistan mite find it difficult to overcome it, Indians are lucky to have likes of Modi who have achieved on ground.



Let him come to the power... Your argument would be more valid after his oath.


----------



## paranoiarocks

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, this is no laughing matter. Yes, we may be BJP supporters, Yes, he may be not an elected person, etc.
> 
> But can we IGNORE the fact that he is the PM OF INDIA???? can we???
> 
> It's really a shame that we din't stand up against this ARROGANCE. SHAME ON US ALL.



Aree Bhai I respect PM's post but mannu as a person LOL


----------



## WAR-rior

Sidak said:


> Didn't he fought elections in 2009?


Thats a long story. will talk bout it some other day.


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Didn't he fought elections in 2009?



He is member from RS, one time he fought LS in 1999 & LOST.


----------



## paranoiarocks

Emmie said:


> Even then he's constitutionally licit prime mister..



Only Because of sonia ,she can throw him anytime she like 

Sonia has more respect for advani than mannu 

But yes people should respect their Pets :|


----------



## Emmie

arp2041 said:


> There are two branches of Parliament - Lok Sabha - elected directly by people
> Rajya sabha - members are selected in the ratio of parties having presence in respective states (not directly elected).
> 
> for being a PM or a Minister, he/she should be the member of Parliament (either RS or LS).
> 
> MMS is a RS member, so he din't had to fight elections.



I know that we have a similar system in practice... When you say elected PM, you say elected by the parliament. No PM is elected directly in non presidential system of government.


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> I know that we have a similar system in practice... When you say elected PM, you say elected by the parliament. No PM is elected directly in non presidential system of government.



No, I just mean that he should be atleast an elected person from some constituency which he is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Emmie said:


> You mean to say LS members don't elect leader of the house?


no, it is decided by the party leaders.


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> He is member from RS, one time he fought LS in 1999 & LOST.



I thought Congress fought 2009 General Elections under his *leadership* , so he would have fought 2009 election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Emmie said:


> Let him come to the power... Your argument would be more valid after his oath.


He He Emmie. If u are assuming that my so called love for some facsist like Modi coz I am an extrimist Hindu is compelling me to blindly scout for Modi, then u a ABSOLUTELY Wrong.

Secondly, I know the difference between Exit Polls and Actual Results and significance of its Sigma value. I very well know whether its rational to shout for Modi at this junction of time.

Well even the most conservatives of estimation falls him very near the touch line which is anyday fillable. Bottomline is, even opposition has in a way accepted their defeat and in their post Election meet have decided to sit as Opposition.

Again, if u are assuming that due to some permutation and combination there wud be a possibility of some other party pushing its PM, thats impossible.

Its for sure...........IS SHUKRAVAAR.........MODI SARKAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

arp2041 said:


> No, I just mean that he should be atleast an elected person from some constituency which he is not.



This doesn't tag him as non elected.. Parliament, a body of elected members from all over the country, elected him as a PM.


----------



## paranoiarocks

Emmie said:


> This doesn't tag him as non elected.. Parliament, a body of elected members from all over the country, elected him as a PM.



You might like to call it 'elected' but we and most world call it 'nominated' .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> This doesn't tag him as non elected.. Parliament, a body of elected members from all over the country, elected him as a PM.



This is a FLAW in Parliamentary Democracy.

Actually that was not good for him as well since he isn't elected so he is not able to assert his authority & let himself to work under Sonia.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Emmie said:


> Sheer arrogance! Didn't even bother to look at him!
> 
> Why would a sitting PM stand like a courtier, anyway? Miss Gandhi by all means is inferior to him constitutionally, she's no more than a chairperson/president of a party/alliance and that of course is not a constitutional position.
> 
> Very saddening, I mean it. It's a disgrace to twice elected prime minister. Don't know about Gandhi legacy but Bhutto and Sharif legacies here in Pakistan are eating up the whole country like termite.



Its true up to some extent here in India as well but with the rise of Modi and BJP things are gloomy for the Gandhi family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Emmie said:


> This doesn't tag him as non elected.. Parliament, a body of elected members from all over the country, elected him as a PM.


Emmie, I think u misunderstood Indian Democracy. There are 2 houses. Loksabha is only for those ppl who are elected by voting. Rajyasabha is the upper house where Loksabha members choose its members. A PM can be from Rajyasabha too and thats what was the case in 2004.


----------



## Bang Galore

Android said:


> Rather than going fully national AAP should have mainly concentrated on Punjab, Haryan, Delhi, Western UP, Eastern Rajasthan, Northern MP and Himachal.



Should have taken it slow & easy. Outside of the area mentioned, AAP should have concentrated on major cities alone. Spreading their resources thin like they did was suicide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Fawkes said:


> no, it is decided by the party leaders.



Are you saying PM in India is appointed without the approval of Parliament? Time to shift to presidential system.

What you saying mate is only valid as a gossip...


----------



## Android

Emmie said:


> This doesn't tag him as non elected.. Parliament, a body of elected members from all over the country, elected him as a PM.



He is a member Rajya Sabha(upper house) which in Pakistan is known as Senate whose members are indirectly elected and Lok Sabha(lower house) in Pakistan is known as National Assembly whose members are directly elected by people. Hope this clarifies your doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@arp2041 Spoke to BJP's Delhi Member and he suggested not to celebrate now, massive EVM rigging can happen and 2004 reults can be repeated & be prepared to take this fight to streets on 16th.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> @arp2041 Spoke to BJP's Delhi Member and he suggested not to celebrate now, massive EVM rigging can happen and 2004 reults can be repeated & be prepared to take this fight to streets on 16th.





Mai Bangladesh bhag jaunga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

chak de INDIA said:


> Mai Bangladesh bhag jaunga



Nepal will be the easiest and most legal route.


----------



## Emmie

WAR-rior said:


> Emmie, I think u misunderstood Indian Democracy. There are 2 houses. Loksabha is only for those ppl who are elected by voting. Rajyasabha is the upper house where Loksabha members choose its members. A PM can be from Rajyasabha too and thats what was the case in 2004.



I have stated it before, I know this system... Upper house and lower house, members of lower house are elected directly whereas members of upper house are elected indirectly means they are elected by elected members of state assembly except few who are selected by president in case of India..

The point I am trying to make is, one remains an elected member even if he's elected indirectly.. Lower house is an elected body therefore member it elects is an elected member by all means. MMS is an elected member, though indirectly, as an elected member (prerequisite for premiership) he's then again elected as a prime minster of India by the parliament.

edited....



Android said:


> He is a member Rajya Sabha(upper house) which in Pakistan is known as Senate whose members are indirectly elected and Lok Sabha(lower house) in Pakistan is known as National Assembly whose members are directly elected by people. Hope this clarifies your doubt.



Please refer to this reply


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Mai Bangladesh bhag jaunga



Kahi bgane ka zarurat nahi hai, agar aisa kuch hota hai, toh we'll fight against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Sidak said:


> @arp2041 Spoke to BJP's Delhi Member and he suggested not to celebrate now, massive EVM rigging can happen and 2004 reults can be repeated & be prepared to take this fight to streets on 16th.



Stop worrying about such stuff. We are not yet a banana republic. Your contact is having fun at your expense or is a bit soft in the head himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> Kahi bgane ka zarurat nahi hai, agar aisa kuch hota hai, toh we'll fight against it.



Mai Kathmandu me chai bechne ki redhi daal dunga fir 


INDIC said:


> Nepal will be the easiest and most legal route.


----------



## Parul

Bang Galore said:


> Stop worrying about such stuff. We are not yet a banana republic. Your contact is having fun at your expense or is a bit soft in the head himself.



The person who told this to me sits at 11 Akbar Road.


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Kahi bgane ka zarurat nahi hai, agar aisa kuch hota hai, toh we'll fight against it.



We have to FIGHT. There is no other option. Can't let this happen to our beloved country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

paranoiarocks said:


> You might like to call it 'elected' but we and most world call it 'nominated' .





arp2041 said:


> This is a FLAW in Parliamentary Democracy.
> 
> Actually that was not good for him as well since he isn't elected so he is not able to assert his authority & let himself to work under Sonia.



So near you elected ones are those who are elected directly by janta! But again an elected member is not elected as a PM directly by janta.. I think you are inspired by presidential system.


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Mai Kathmandu me chai bechne ki redhi daal dunga fir



Dimpu kay ghar kay bhara chai bechna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@WAR-rior @Emmie Rajya Sabha members are elected by members of Legislative Assembly of different states(equivalent to provincial assembly).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> @arp2041 Spoke to BJP's Delhi Member and he suggested not to celebrate now, massive EVM rigging can happen and 2004 reults can be repeated & be prepared to take this fight to streets on 16th.


ouch... that hurts. just now finished watching ABP poll predictions... & you just poured cold water to that feel good moment! Oh well.. it was nice till it lasted!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

INDIC said:


> @WAR-rior @Emmie Rajya Sabha members are elected by members of Legislative Assembly of different states(equivalent to provincial assembly).



My bad forgot to mention members of state assembly... Going to edit it.


----------



## Kaalapani

he-man said:


> These stupid people should be tried for treason



Bullet


Bang Galore said:


> Should have taken it slow & easy. Outside of the area mentioned, AAP should have concentrated on major cities alone. Spreading their resources thin like they did was suicide.



They abandoned Anti-corruption and clanged to what congress,sp,bsp does.

They are commies and they will fade away like other left parties.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> Dimpu kay ghar kay bhara chai bechna.



Chup . .izzat ka malai cut mat bana 

hum bhi purane ex zamindaar hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Sidak said:


> @arp2041 Spoke to BJP's Delhi Member and he suggested not to celebrate now, massive EVM rigging can happen and 2004 reults can be repeated & be prepared to take this fight to streets on 16th.


May be he is being to hypothetical My sources are saying that Nda will win for sure.RSS already started to form model of it's Govt cabinet you can see Modi meetings with Raman Singh and Gadakri on twitter


----------



## WAR-rior

INDIC said:


> @WAR-rior @Emmie Rajya Sabha members are elected by members of Legislative Assembly of different states(equivalent to provincial assembly).


Not by Loksabha Guyz?


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> ouch... that hurts. just now finished watching ABP poll predictions... & you just poured cold water to that feel good moment! Oh well.. it was nice till it lasted!



Jab mujhe pata chala, I also had similar feeling.  I'm just keeping my fingers crossed nothing like that happens & we have Modi Sarkar on 16th May.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

JanjaWeed said:


> ouch... that hurts. just now finished watching ABP poll predictions... & you just poured cold water to that feel good moment! Oh well.. it was nice till it lasted!



Exit poll ne bahut disappoint kiya, koi matching hi nahi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Sidak said:


> The person who told this to me sits at 11 Akbar Road.



Having fun at your expense possibly. Politicians are also among the craziest believers in conspiracy theories themselves. My advice, stay away from all that craziness. Whatever results are announced on the 16th are the results. Period.


----------



## JanjaWeed

pvsarath said:


> Bullet
> 
> 
> They abandoned Anti-corruption and clanged to what congress,sp,bsp does.
> 
> They are commies and they will fade away like other left parties.


AAP overestimated their capability. Their success in Delhi elections is due to the fact that they went with public emotions... & in national election they went against the public emotion. Biggest miscalculation was that they thought they are the 'emotion' since their Delhi success. This will teach them a valuable lesson...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> So near you elected ones are those who are elected directly by janta! But again an elected member is not elected as a PM directly by janta.. I think you are inspired by presidential system.



arey yaar I am just saying that whoever he/she be, he/she just should be from LS.


----------



## Emmie

WAR-rior said:


> Not by Loksabha Guyz?



No... Upper house is elected by the members of state assemblies. In Pakistan 23 senators comes from each province, four from federal territory, 8 from FATA.... Total 108

@INDIC, how it works in India?


----------



## WAR-rior

Emmie said:


> No... Upper house is elected by the members of state assemblies. In Pakistan 23 senators comes from each province, four from federal territory, 8 from FATA.... Total 108


Yup. Rite. Technically its that way but decisions are actually taken by the MPs of that state.


----------



## JanjaWeed

INDIC said:


> Exit poll ne bahut disappoint kiya, koi matching hi nahi hai.


han yaar. Especially that Arnab Goswami one. Then again.. after going through in detail I realised his was just a dramabazi to keep up the trp of his newshour debate for the next couple of days.


----------



## Kaalapani

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP overestimated their capability. Their success in Delhi elections is due to the fact that they went with public emotions... & in national election they went against the public emotion. Biggest miscalculation was that they thought they are the 'emotion' since their Delhi success. This will teach them a valuable lesson...



Not exactly Aligning with naxals,antinationals and activist cost them dear.

Delhi platform was pure anti-corruption with touch of socialism.(They promised 50% cut in power ,water tariff ) When they found out even after eradicating corruption they cant give 50% cut.They went downward spiral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Sidak said:


> The person who told this to me sits at 11 Akbar Road.


My sources are not political but (sanghis)jandewalan office.Rss held the meeting with Modi and Rajnath to discuss Formation of new cabinet.Modi Recent meeting's with raman Singh and Gadakri will give you some hint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Emmie said:


> No... Upper house is elected by the members of state assemblies. In Pakistan 23 senators comes from each province, four from federal territory, 8 from FATA.... Total 108
> 
> @INDIC, how it works in India?



Same, ratio varies according to size of states.


----------



## Android

Henceforth Central Paramilitary forces should be deployed in WB during elections. Despite of reports of massive poll code violations in earlier phases not much action was taken to ensure free and fair voting even today.


----------



## WAR-rior

Sidak said:


> @arp2041 Spoke to BJP's Delhi Member and he suggested not to celebrate now, massive EVM rigging can happen and 2004 reults can be repeated & be prepared to take this fight to streets on 16th.


Ab isko kaise pakdoge? Will they simply rigg and get away with it?


----------



## vicky sen

I am thinking what will happen to the country if by any chance BJP loses and 3rd front supported by Congress forms govt. with someone like a Mamata Banerjee for PM.


----------



## Emmie

arp2041 said:


> arey yaar I am just saying that whoever he/she be, he/she just should be from LS.



Itti see baat per naraz ho raha ho app! PM must be from parliament, this is what constitution says.. Don't take that too earnestly.



WAR-rior said:


> Yup. Rite. Technically its that way but decisions are actually taken by the MPs of that state.



Of course... This how things work in politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Emmie said:


> No... Upper house is elected by the members of state assemblies. In Pakistan 23 senators comes from each province, four from federal territory, 8 from FATA.... Total 108
> 
> @INDIC, how it works in India?



Seats are allotted based on population from all states and 2 Union territories of Delhi and Pondicherry(both union territories have their own Legislative Assemblies) while other 5 union territories have no representation in upper House Rajya Sabha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

Emmie said:


> So near you elected ones are those who are elected directly by janta! But again an elected member is not elected as a PM directly by janta.. I think you are inspired by presidential system.



LOL Isbar ka election aisa hi tha ..Modi told vote for me not candidate and candidate also told the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

vicky sen said:


> I am thinking what will happen to the country if by any chance BJP loses and 3rd front supported by Congress forms govt. with someone like a Mamata Banerjee for PM.


Haha my dear opposition already accepted defeat after seeing exit poles tune in your TV Congress core committee held a meeting today were sonia announced that she will take all the responsibility of party loss on 16 th may

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Bang Galore said:


> Having fun at your expense possibly. Politicians are also among the craziest believers in conspiracy theories themselves. My advice, stay away from all that craziness. Whatever results are announced on the 16th are the results. Period.



I'm 100% sure, he ain't having fun at my expense & doesn't believe in conspiracy theories. He told certain things in Past & which turned out to be truth.



WAR-rior said:


> Ab isko kaise pakdoge? Will they simply rigg and get away with it?



Pata nahi kya hota hai. I just hope what I've been told turned out to be False.


----------



## vicky sen

Android said:


> Henceforth Central Paramilitary forces should be deployed in WB during elections. Despite of reports of massive poll code violations in earlier phases not much action was taken to ensure free and fair voting even today.



LOL in my booth, despite the area being violence-free since forever, I noticed 4 CRPF jawans. And oppostion has repeatedly said Central Forces were not present in sensitive booths where rigging took place earlier.


----------



## JanjaWeed

pvsarath said:


> Not exactly Aligning with naxals,antinationals and activist cost them dear.
> 
> Delhi platform was pure anti-corruption with touch of socialism.(They promised 50% cut in power ,water tariff ) When they found out even after eradicating corruption they cant give 50% cut.They went downward spiral.


& also we can't discount the fact that their whole campaign in Delhi elections was in sync with public emotions. Congress was quite unpopular... & they went hammer & tongs at them.. & it worked.
But that wasn't the case in National elections though. They ignored Congress completely & went absolutely berserk against Modi.. who's popularity among the public wasn't that negative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

pvsarath said:


> Not exactly Aligning with naxals,antinationals and activist cost them dear.
> 
> Delhi platform was pure anti-corruption with touch of socialism.(They promised 50% cut in power ,water tariff ) When they found out even after eradicating corruption they cant give 50% cut.They went downward spiral.



They made unachievable promises in election and thus failed to deliver. But I was really disappointed by their extreme left leaning economic policies.


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> I'm 100% sure, he ain't having fun at my expense & doesn't believe in conspiracy theories. He told certain things in Past & which turned out to be truth.



arey yaar tu darra mat


----------



## Kaalapani

INDIC said:


> They made unachievable promises in election and thus failed to deliver. But I was really disappointed by their extreme left leaning economic policies.



They are pure Communist and socialist.They went against Police and Army because in Socialist ,Communist system it is the party whis has Army and Internal security not the people.


----------



## vicky sen

NKVD said:


> Haha my dear opposition already accepted defeat after seeing exit poles tune in your TV Congress core committee held a meeting today were sonia announced that she will take all the responsibility of party loss on 16 th may



Arey @Sidak was saying no, that massive rigging could have taken place.


----------



## JanjaWeed

NKVD said:


> Haha my dear opposition already accepted defeat after seeing exit poles tune in your TV Congress core committee held a meeting today were sonia announced that she will take all the responsibility of party loss on 16 th may


Why Sonia.. why not Pappu? Does that mean she will resign from the party post & make Pappu as the president of Congress? Fir toh agle 20 saal ke liye Modi ka PM banke rehna pukka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> arey yaar tu darra mat



I myself is afraid.  I'm going to share my conversation with him with you on Gmail.


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> arey yaar tu darra mat


@arp2041 I can bet you Bjp will Win it.bjp members are so much hypothetical and desperate that the will see conspiracy it shows what is on the Stakes in this elections.but he is wrong My Rss sources are Sure with Modi win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Guys, I think no one has observed ONE THING.......................Confidence of NaMo.

Everyone was saying that if he will be projected as PM than no alliances -----------------> He got record 25 of them.

If JDU breaks than bbye Bihar for BJP -------------------> BJP will reach it's highest tally there.

First we were saying IF BJP will cross even 180, now eventhough in hush-hush voice we are speculating if BJP will get 272 on it's own!!!

He knew everything from DAY-1 which we din't knew.

@Sidak relax - NaMo looks confident, so no reason to worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

pvsarath said:


> They are pure Communist and socialist.They went against Police and Army because in Socialist ,Communist system it is the party whis has Army and Internal security not the people.



The supporters of such left leaning policies mostly exist among aged people of India and thus such political ideology has very grim future in India.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can we expect anything to happen on the 1984 anti-Sikh riots if Modi comes in guys? 


I remember AAP promising this until they ran away from their responsibilities in Delhi earlier this year. 

The BJP are very quick to through 1984 in Congress's face whenever 2002 is mentioned but will they actually doing anything AFTER election talk is over?


----------



## Kaalapani

INDIC said:


> The supporters of such left leaning policies mostly exist among aged people of India and thus such political ideology has very grim future in India.



This is what exactly I am saying.


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> Guys, I think no one has observed ONE THING.......................Confidence of NaMo.
> 
> Everyone was saying that if he will be projected as PM than no alliances -----------------> He got record 25 of them.
> 
> If JDU breaks than bbye Bihar for BJP -------------------> BJP will reach it's highest tally there.
> 
> First we were saying IF BJP will cross even 180, now eventhough in hush-hush voice we are speculating if BJP will get 272 on it's own!!!
> 
> He knew everything from DAY-1 which we din't knew.
> 
> @Sidak relax - NaMo looks confident, so no reason to worry.


Look arp2041 I'm pretty sure of namo win I have connections Sources within Rss.My source consist from Rss Jandewalan office in New delhi. Rss already in procedure of creating new cabinet read my previous post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Abingdonboy said:


> Can we expect anything to happen on the 1984 anti-Sikh riots if Modi comes in guys?
> 
> 
> I remember AAP promising this until they ran away from their responsibilities in Delhi earlier this year.
> 
> The BJP are very quick to through 1984 in Congress's face whenever 2002 is mentioned but will they actually doing anything AFTER election talk is over?



You can only expect Politics over it, nothing else. Culprits won't be punished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

JanjaWeed said:


> Why Sonia.. why not Pappu? Does that mean she will resign from the party post & make Pappu as the president of Congress? Fir toh agle 20 saal ke liye Modi ka PM banke rehna pukka!


Maybe it was all over new channels aajtak, abp etc I saw recently


----------



## WAR-rior

NKVD said:


> Look arp2041 I'm pretty sure of namo win I have connections Sources within Rss.My source consist from Rss Jandewalan office in New delhi. Rss already i procedure of creating new cabinet read my previous post


I am saying something else. Isnt it possible that in next 3 days some dhandli happen with the Machine or something? Congress has its clout over institutions. Thats da kind of party it is. Just conspiring bout any possibility. If not then Why not?


----------



## Parul

NKVD said:


> Look arp2041 I'm pretty sure of namo win I have connections Sources within Rss.My source consist from Rss Jandewalan office in New delhi. Rss already i procedure of creating new cabinet read my previous post



In my post, I didn't not mean that 2004 is going to be repeated, but we should be prepared for such worst case scenario. Congress, can stoop to any level.


----------



## arp2041

WAR-rior said:


> I am saying something else. Isnt it possible that in next 3 days some dhandli happen with the Machine or something? Congress has its clout over institutions. Thats da kind of party it is. Just conspiring bout any possibility. If not then Why not?



Rigging can happen - YES. But they can be just minor one - inflating one trend or deflating it, but can't CHANGE THE VERDICT or else the fraud is out in open. 

I do believe that in 2009 Congress did it, it inflated it's seats, but it was emerging the largest party anyways, so people din't protest, now it is not possible as there is MASSIVE BJP support & strong Anti-Congressism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sidak said:


> You can only expect Politics over it, nothing else. Culprits won't be punished.


Indeed, I am very pessimistic about the the perpetrators ever being punished and that thought sickens me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

WAR-rior said:


> I am saying something else. Isnt it possible that in next 3 days some dhandli happen with the Machine or something? Congress has its clout over institutions. Thats da kind of party it is. Just conspiring bout any possibility. If not then Why not?


Still hypothetical no yaar that is the case Cwg is also an institution look at what they done decimated the Congress .I know the institution show some bias Ness but there is rift in EC itself also don't worry.secondly they know masses will never accept it the 1977 will be repeated may be even worse but it's all sepuculation.


----------



## anonymus

Roybot said:


> Is this cunt for real ???





wolfschanzze said:


> Yes he claims to stockpile weapons and will hit streets on may16 if mod becomes PM.Looks like pappus prediction that 22000 muslims will be killed if modi becomes pm might turn true.Congis already gearing up for riots post may 16.





Roybot said:


> Its twitter version of Zakir Bhai. Congressi bot, most prolly a "secular" using a "communal" name to fool people. From what I have heard, Rahul Gandhi entrusted the Poonawala brothers to run Congress's social media campaign, and their whole team is essentially bunch of "Secular" people.





INDIC said:


> Is this some spoof account.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465922264626515969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465915393127641089

Certainly a Secular.

Who else rants about CIA and Mossad in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

arp2041 said:


> Rigging can happen - YES. But they can be just minor one - inflating one trend or deflating it, but can't CHANGE THE VERDICT or else the fraud is out in open.
> 
> I do believe that in 2009 Congress did it, it inflated it's seats, but it was emerging the largest party anyways, so people din't protest, now it is not possible as there is MASSIVE BJP support & strong Anti-Congressism.


Dint get it. What inflating-deflating? U mean in exit polls?

Whats da process? Why do u think the verdicts cant be changed. In certian seats where difference is very less, any rigging can turn away the seat where every seat is gold.



anonymus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465922264626515969">May 12, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>India is facing a concentrated effort by CIA-Mossad-ISI to finish Indian democracy through Modi. Indian army will not allow this!</p>&mdash; Amaresh Misra (@AmareshMisra) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465915393127641089">May 12, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> 
> Certainly a Secular.
> 
> Who else rants about CIA and Mossad in India.


BC. Ye Zaid Hamid ki aatma Indian mein?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

WAR-rior said:


> Dint get it. What inflating-deflating? U mean in exit polls?
> 
> Whats da process? Why do u think the verdicts cant be changed. In certian seats where difference is very less, any rigging can turn away the seat where every seat is gold.


Sorry mate I still believe in EC yes they are bias some times but good sometimes look at the Azam am it shah case, ajay Rai I think this congress delpleted the faith of the people even though in the post prestigious institution like EC.


----------



## AugenBlick

Back after a BAN(G)
Boo yeah...
Modi sarkar 

Now I have been thinking...... Why did AK-49 stand against modi knowing full well he will lose???

The answer is ofcourse MONEY.
Bahut donation loote hai usne "swaraj" ke naam pe.

If he loses the delhi election badly i.e. <20 seats...... He will be religated to Oblivion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

List of Persons who will receive Modi's Thank You Notes!!!

1. CWG
2. Pappu
3. MMS
4. Baru
5. Diggy Raja
6. Manishankar Aiyar
7. Conspiracy 101 - AK-49.
8. Mamata, Maya, Mulayam, that boti-boti guy, etc for abusing Modi - More the merrier!!!


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> List of Persons who will receive Modi's Thank You Notes!!!
> 
> 1. CWG
> 2. Pappu
> 3. MMS
> 4. Baru
> 5. Diggy Raja
> 6. Manishankar Aiyar
> 7. Conspiracy 101 - AK-49.
> 8. Mamata, Maya, Mulayam, that boti-boti guy, etc for abusing Modi - More the merrier!!!


CWG?? the games ? include 2G and coalgate as well


----------



## WAR-rior

arp2041 said:


> List of Persons who will receive Modi's Thank You Notes!!!
> 
> 1. CWG
> 2. Pappu
> 3. MMS
> 4. Baru
> 5. Diggy Raja
> 6. Manishankar Aiyar
> 7. Conspiracy 101 - AK-49.
> 8. Mamata, Maya, Mulayam, that *boti-boti guy*, etc for abusing Modi - More the merrier!!!



Beni


----------



## arp2041

AugenBlick said:


> CWG?? the games ? include 2G and coalgate as well



sorry, I meant CAG.


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> sorry, I meant CAG.


Mamaji kitni seats dilwa rahe hai modi ko .... i was hoping on a clean sweep but 24 minimum honi chahiye


----------



## arp2041

AugenBlick said:


> Mamaji kitni seats dilwa rahe hai modi ko .... i was hoping on a clean sweep but 24 minimum honi chahiye



Clean sweep is not possible, but 21 should be the minimum, can go as high as 26/27!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

anonymus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465922264626515969
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465915393127641089
> 
> Certainly a Secular.
> 
> Who else rants about CIA and Mossad in India.


CIA, MOSSAD, SANGHI... din't he reveal bit too much about himself there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Emmie said:


> Let him come to the power... Your argument would be more valid after his oath.



Respect your opinion so far @Emmie you have kept it civil. Unlike some others 





JanjaWeed said:


> CIA, MOSSAD, SANGHI... din't he reveal bit too much about himself there?



That comment was..... The less said about it, the better.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> That comment was..... The less said about it, the better.


err.. what you are on about? it's not you then.. is it?


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> err.. what you are on about? it's not you then.. is it?



Was talking about that Amaresh Misra and his comment about Sanghis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> Was talking about that Amaresh Misra and his comment about Sanghis.


oops... galti se mishtake!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> what a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152195525528473



Whatta Robot!

<Establishing downlink Madam-command receiver>






<Command received>





< 'Theek Hai' executed>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

@Indischer 

what's your prediction ?


----------



## AugenBlick

Indischer said:


> Whatta Robot!
> 
> <Establishing downlink Madam-command receiver>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Command received>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < 'Theek Hai' executed>


Wann kommst du nach Indien? Es wird sehr nett diesen Wahlerfolg zu feiern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

AugenBlick said:


> Wann kommst du nach Indien? Es wird sehr nett diesen Wahlerfolg zu feiern.



Vielleicht in drei monaten. Warst du auch schon in Deutschland oder? Und ja, meine Deutsch ist schlecht. Konnen wir unsere kleine Gespräch auf Englisch oder Hindi haben bitte?


----------



## AugenBlick

Indischer said:


> Vielleicht in drei monaten. Warst du auch schon in Deutschland oder? Und ja, meine Deutsch ist schlecht. Konnen wir unsere kleine Gespräch auf Englisch oder Hindi haben bitte?


We need to brainstorm a way to erdicate the political left in India.


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> @Indischer
> 
> what's your prediction ?



I'm no expert in these matters. I think that given the unpopularity of UPA and the inability of regional parties and AAP to fill that void in a big way, BJP might indeed get 200 seats on it's own. But the nature of coalition politics is fractious.


----------



## jaunty

chak de INDIA said:


> what a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152195525528473



It's actually sad.


----------



## Chronos

jaunty said:


> It's actually sad.



He needs a hug.


----------



## Indischer

AugenBlick said:


> We need to brainstorm a way to erdicate the political left in India.



IMO, there isn't a Left left at the National scene any more.  Congress and AAP are Left-Centrist, while CPI cannot continue to masquerade as a National Party with returns only from two States.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Whatta Robot!
> 
> <Establishing downlink Madam-command receiver>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Command received>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < 'Theek Hai' executed>



Bhai aap bhi Programming wale nikle 



Ravi Nair said:


> He needs a hug.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@chak de INDIA 

I have standards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhai aap bhi Programming wale nikle


Programming? Na bhai na. Woh mere samajh se bahar hai. Lekin engineer hoon, toh kuch basic cheezen pata hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Indischer said:


> IMO, there isn't a Left left at the National scene any more.  Congress and AAP are Left-Centrist, while CPI cannot continue to masquerade as a National Party with returns only from two States.


No ....
In my experience , the Left doesn't die.
It is like a hydra ... Cut off one head, a new one pops up.
Just when I though Congis were dying we have AAP( no impact on this election but you never know)
When I say left I mean everything left of center.
That covers all big "secular" parties. Esp Mamta , Mullah Mulayam and Behenji


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ravi Nair said:


> @chak de INDIA
> 
> I have standards



whats wrong with @Indischer bhai or @scorpionx dada ??

why are you picking MMS over these two extremely talented guys ? 



Indischer said:


> Programming? Na bhai na. Woh mere samajh se bahar hai. Lekin engineer hoon, toh kuch basic cheezen pata hain.



Fitte mu !! sare engineers 

@DRAY dada apne banker hain bas or @madooxno9 bhai apna Bank babu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

AugenBlick said:


> No ....
> In my experience , the Left doesn't die.
> It is like a hydra ... Cut off one head, a new one pops up.
> Just when I though Congis were dying we have AAP( no impact on this election but you never know)
> When I say left I mean everything left of center.
> That covers all big "secular" parties. Esp *Mamta , Mullah Mulayam and Behenji*



I guess the regional Parties you described are also Left-Centrist in their ideology. But I'd much rather have Congress domination in Bengal, UP and Bihar rather than these regional Parties. I'm afraid the reasons why these Parties found favour in their respective states haven't been addressed too well. Will the BJP have the guts to take them on if they get a clear majority? I'm not too hopeful on that.



chak de INDIA said:


> whats wrong with @Indischer bhai or @scorpionx dada ??
> 
> why are you picking MMS over these two extremely talented guys ?



Mujhe MMS se compare kar rahe ho kaa?

Aur agar Babumoshay ke saath Ravi ne kuch hanky-panky karne ka socha toh gabloo use zinda nahi chorega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Indischer said:


> I guess the regional Parties you described are also Left-Centrist in their ideology. But I'd much rather have Congress domination in Bengal, UP and Bihar rather than these regional Parties. I'm afraid the reasons why these Parties found favour in their respective states haven't been addressed too well. Will the BJP have the guts to take them on if they get a clear majority? I'm not too hopeful on that.


That actually depends on The RSS.
If the RSS expands/ dents their(seculars) ideology we can hope to put these parties on the back foot. Esp Bengal.
Once WB falls ... rest is easy.
UP can be polarized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indischer said:


> Mujhe MMS se compare kar rahe ho kaa?
> 
> Aur agar Babumoshay ke saath Ravi ne kuch hanky-panky karne ka socha toh gabloo use zinda nahi chorega.



Gabloo ka tanka Dada ne @BDforever se bhida diya hai . . rasta saaf hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> Fitte mu !! sare engineers
> 
> @DRAY dada apne banker hain bas or @madooxno9 bhai apna Bank babu



Hum wankers ke beech mein kuch bankers bhi hain?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Mujhe MMS se compare kar rahe ho kaa?
> 
> Aur agar Babumoshay ke saath Ravi ne kuch hanky-panky karne ka socha toh gabloo use zinda nahi chorega.



haha... MMS toh sannata hi sannata hai! Rahim chaha utters the words atleast..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

AugenBlick said:


> That actually depends on The RSS.
> If the RSS expands/ dents their(seculars) ideology we can hope to put these parties on the back foot. Esp Bengal.
> Once WB falls ... rest is easy.
> UP can be polarized.



Do you see Didi loosening her grip on Bengal in the next 5 years?


----------



## AugenBlick

Indischer said:


> Do you see Didi loosening her grip on Bengal in the next 5 years?


The key to cracking WB lies in the bengali womenfolk
As soon as the women are pro BJP, the men will follow.
How the RSS will do it is anybody's guess
But it would need for modi to stay @ center for atleast 10 years.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> haha... MMS toh sannata hi sannata hai! Rahim chaha utters the words atleast..



16th ke baad ye thread ka kya hoga ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@Indischer Baru personally states that the content of his book is cent percent true, of course this is him stating so in a private conversation and thus is not a factual validation but then I will defer to my father's judgement on it, the only ulterior motive my father could possibly impute after having known him and his family for years is that the timing of the book was to cash in on elections in terms of a large volume of sales and coverage, not political, and even then the actual facts backing that possibility are spurious at best according to him. For those who say that JNU never gave us anything worthwhile, they stand corrected.

@Ravi Nair Homo!  

@scorpionx Did you get lynched for that thread of yours'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

AugenBlick said:


> The key to cracking WB lies in the bengali womenfolk
> As soon as the women are pro BJP, the men will follow.
> How the RSS will do it is anybody's guess
> But it would need for modi to stay @ center for atleast 10 years.



Yup. I too feel any noticeable shift in Bengal will take 10 years of diligent work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> 16th ke baad ye thread ka kya hoga ?


Yeh thread mar jayega.. naya thread khulegi... Modi is India's new PM!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> haha... MMS toh sannata hi sannata hai! Rahim chaha utters the words atleast..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> Yeh thread mar jayega.. naya thread khulegi... Modi is India's new PM!


Lets open a thread called Modi falls short ... Ghandi new PM and troll all anti modi pakis at once.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Yeh thread mar jayega.. naya thread khulegi... Modi is India's new PM!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Dillinger said:


> @Indischer Baru personally states that the content of his book is cent percent true, of course this is him stating so in a private conversation and thus is not a factual validation but then I will defer to my father's judgement on it, the only ulterior motive my father could possibly impute after having known him and his family for years is that the timing of the book was to cash in on elections in terms of a large volume of sales and coverage, not political, and even then the actual facts backing that possibility are spurious at best according to him. For those who say that JNU never gave us anything worthwhile, they stand corrected.
> 
> @Ravi Nair Homo!
> 
> @scorpionx Did you get lynched for that thread of yours'?



I still haven't read his book. How good(or bad) was it?


----------



## Dillinger

Indischer said:


> I still haven't read his book. How good(or bad) was it?



A depressing read, but then it deal with a depressing set of circumstances.


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


> Lets open a thread called Modi falls short ... Ghandi new PM and troll all anti modi pakis at once.


lol.. & they will start pinching themselves.. too good to be true! but when the reality strikes... they will blame RAW, CIA & MOSSAD for the Zionist conspiracy.. yakeen jaaniye !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Dillinger said:


> A depressing read, but then it deal with a depressing set of circumstances.



Just the kind of book I usually read then. Gotta get my hands on it soon.


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. & they will start pinching themselves.. too good to be true! but when the reality strikes... they will blame RAW, CIA & MOSSAD for the Zionist conspiracy.. yakeen jaaniye !


Some one do it ... I have been banned twice.
It will be awesome.


----------



## madooxno9

chak de INDIA said:


> whats wrong with @Indischer bhai or @scorpionx dada ??
> 
> why are you picking MMS over these two extremely talented guys ?
> 
> 
> 
> Fitte mu !! sare engineers
> 
> @DRAY dada apne banker hain bas or @madooxno9 bhai apna Bank babu



YE kya tha ? Meri job lagwa rahe ho kya ?



Indischer said:


> Hum wankers ke beech mein kuch bankers bhi hain?



Oye Bina bankero ke na wanker kisi kaam ke na engineer


----------



## SR-91

Sidak said:


> He is a stinker on Sikh Community.




Im not a sardar, but u cant bring down an entire community for ONE person.


----------



## Bang Galore

WAR-rior said:


> I am saying something else. Isnt it possible that in next 3 days some dhandli happen with the Machine or something? Congress has its clout over institutions. Thats da kind of party it is. Just conspiring bout any possibility. If not then Why not?



Not possible. The EVM's are sealed & held in the counting area guarded by armed police and most importantly known to every party. The doors are sealed and if the BJP fears conspiracy, all it needs is to depute a few people to keep 24 hour watch which anyway probably is already done.



AugenBlick said:


> That actually depends on The RSS.
> If the RSS expands/ dents their(seculars) ideology we can hope to put these parties on the back foot. Esp Bengal.
> Once WB falls ... rest is easy.
> UP can be polarized.




You seem to think what you are suggesting is a good thing. Polarise? RSS ideology? You will soon find that Modi himself doesn't care much for RSS ideology. This country certainly needs no crazy ideology to replace the other crazy ideologies.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

chak de INDIA said:


> 16th ke baad ye thread ka kya hoga ?



Thread will convert into India under Modi rule

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

IMHO, This election had many positive outcomes, Indian are now much more patriotic and this has certainly united us all.

JAI HIND!!!!

On the opposite, I can't wait to see the outcome of Gandhi family


----------



## INDIC

BBC News - India shares at record high on exit polls


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466076292413014016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466072859941404672


----------



## kaykay

Another party falls in the line of BJP.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466076113060376576

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466072550141743104


kaykay said:


> Another party falls in the line of BJP.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466076113060376576



His party may even draw blank in this election so his support or opposition is inconsequential.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466076537750446080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466076463955841024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466076463955841024


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466081941511352320
In which la la land he is living?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466078123511914496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466079577068929025


----------



## Vyom

lightoftruth said:


> times now giving 14 to cong and 10 to bjp in rajasthan


 I am in Rajasthan .. Rajasthani people will kill Conressis if they win.. such is the hated here... the CNN IBN poll is a more accurate figure.


----------



## SwAggeR

@Roybot @JanjaWeed ,Interesting if true.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466086608425730048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466087161276551168


----------



## Jason bourne

(

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466100153955274753)

Aranab


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466087613145702400


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466101225180520448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466101697714999296


----------



## drunken-monke

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466101225180520448


Yeh.. Good days have already started before Modi becoming PM.. What an effect...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Emmie said:


> Itti see baat per naraz ho raha ho app! PM must be from parliament, this is what constitution says.. Don't take that too earnestly.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course... This how things work in politics.


what i meant was, the elected MPs don't nominate the PM. the party leadership does. after becoming PM, the person should already be an MP from any house, or should get elected within six months of taking office.


----------



## Soumitra

Ab ki baar Modi sarkaar? America tayyar - The Times of India


----------



## Mujraparty

guys

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CorporateAffairs

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466081941511352320
> In which la la land he is living?



Frustrated bastar*****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

@arp2041 something along your line of thinking

Kejriwal may have ‘unintentionally’ helped Modi | Times of India Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466132698860244992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466132563229413376


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466075598943555585

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Bang Galore said:


> You seem to think what you are suggesting is a good thing. Polarise? RSS ideology? You will soon find that Modi himself doesn't care much for RSS ideology. This country certainly needs no crazy ideology to replace the other crazy ideologies


The only way to get votes in UP is to polarize .
Mullah Mulayam does it on cast lines 
Maya does it on sikularism 
BJP did it on development + a little hinduism.
I choose to look at things in an amoral way.
There is nothing wrong with RSS ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466081941511352320
> In which la la land he is living?


lol... some people just refuse to pull their head out of sand pit!


----------



## gslv

AugenBlick said:


> The only way to get votes in UP is to polarize .
> Mullah Mulayam does it on *sickularism*
> Maya does it on *cast lines*
> BJP did it on development + a little hinduism.
> I choose to look at things in an amoral way.
> There is nothing wrong with RSS ideology.


Corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

gslv said:


> Corrected.


Thanks... these sub humans look the same.


----------



## SwAggeR

And they say NaMo had hired twitter army.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466144739276750848


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Sidak 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466146652974108672

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466145121973444609

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466146652974108672




Rahul Gandhi means chu***ia or madar***** ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466146652974108672


lol... lagta hai baki exit poll dekhe dar gaye!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

KRANTIKARI kari channel dekho....

Modi may ho gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> lol... lagta hai baki exit poll dekhe dar gaye!



The best thing was Arnab was DEFENDING the Rajasthan nos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

SwAggeR said:


> And they say NaMo had hired twitter army.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466144739276750848


Why were there peaks for RG after 27th Jan (the famous interview)


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466148432491446272

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

Soumitra said:


> Why were there peaks for RG after 27th Jan (the famous interview)


I think most of RaGa tweets were guys tweeting jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466073413077839872

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## wolfschanzze

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466076537750446080
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466076463955841024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466076463955841024


out of those 331 crores AP alone had more than half of the contribution, 50 crores caught in a single raid here and lots of such incidents in AP.Jagan was distributing 5000 rs per vote in Yscrp areas while in non-ysrcp areas he was giving 7000rs-10000rs.Think how much was still uncaught and how much black money he has got stashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## target killer (MQM)

1234..... modi hamara superstar  gali gali mai shor hai modi hamara hero hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

The last nail in Coffin of United Public-Looters Association II.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

Guyz, BJP candidate of our area personal thanked me on twitter for my support in election.. He gonna defeat Prafulla Patel for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

*In Call for Stability, Congress Ally NCP's Signal for BJP | NDTV.com*

ye lo.. all that big talks about Modi not finding any allies. Come May 16th there will be a beeline.. next one to crossover will be NC. Intention was quite clear just before the last phase

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

target killer (MQM) said:


> 1234..... modi hamara superstar  gali gali mai shor hai modi hamara hero hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

TNM EXCLUSIVE: E Sreedharan, Modi's choice for Railway Minister?


Nothing could go any better for Indian Railways, if this news turns out ro bw true..

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AugenBlick

jbond197 said:


> TNM EXCLUSIVE: E Sreedharan, Modi's choice for Railway Minister?
> 
> 
> Nothing else could go any better for Indian Railways, if this news turns out ro bw true..


Much needed


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> TNM EXCLUSIVE: E Sreedharan, Modi's choice for Railway Minister?
> 
> 
> Nothing else could go any better for Indian Railways, if this news turns out ro bw true..



Be*** Ch*** di............................GREAT!!!!!


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> *In Call for Stability, Congress Ally NCP's Signal for BJP | NDTV.com*
> 
> ye lo.. all that big talks about Modi not finding any allies. Come May 16th there will be a beeline.. next one to crossover will be NC. Intention was quite clear just before the last phase


Unless in dire need which I think is not, BJP should not ally with parties like NCP, SP, BSP, TMC, NC etc. They will only create hurdles in everything BJP will try to do in one way or another.
Though support from parties like AIDMK, BJD or even YSRC should be accepted but only if they will support BJP in its important policies and not create unneccessary hurdles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Too little, too late:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466188599160238081

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

jbond197 said:


> TNM EXCLUSIVE: E Sreedharan, Modi's choice for Railway Minister?
> 
> 
> Nothing else could go any better for Indian Railways, if this news turns out ro bw true..


Fuckin great if true mate. Fuckin great.


----------



## JanjaWeed

kaykay said:


> Unless in dire need which I think is not, BJP should not ally with parties like NCP, SP, BSP, TMC, NC etc. They will only create hurdles in everything BJP will try to do in one way or another.
> Though support from parties like AIDMK, BJD or even YSRC should be accepted but only if they will support BJP in its important policies and not create unneccessary hurdles.


That's right. NCP has lot to answer for their misgovernance & corruption in Maharashtra. SP, BSP & DMK would ally with anyone who controls CBI, TMC & AIADMK is blackmailers & NC just wants to have a good life & flirt with anyone who is power. Only BJD & TRS could be a meaningful allies. We still don't know about YSRC. Jagan would love to be associated with theruling party due to pending CBI cases. BJP is really spoiled for choices here!


----------



## Soumitra

jbond197 said:


> TNM EXCLUSIVE: E Sreedharan, Modi's choice for Railway Minister?
> 
> 
> Nothing could go any better for Indian Railways, if this news turns out ro bw true..



E Shreedharan as Railways and V.K. Singh as defence. Time to bring in the experts


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> TNM EXCLUSIVE: E Sreedharan, Modi's choice for Railway Minister?
> 
> 
> Nothing else could go any better for Indian Railways, if this news turns out ro bw true..


wow... this could just be the kind of people we would need to run respective ministries. If this is true.. it only goes to show that Modi is going to run his govt more like presidential style than outdated parliamentary style of functioning. I have been advocating for this kind of governance for quite sometime. You need experts run govt departments. Not jokes like SM Krishna running Foreign ministry or Shinde running home ministry. Just 'cause you are an MP it doesn't make you an expert of that ministry!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

But E Sreedharan is 80+ and is not yet in BJP, though he can be brought to Rajya Sabha easily, I guess..


----------



## target killer (MQM)

Ravi Nair said:


>


----------



## jbond197

Soumitra said:


> E Shreedharan as Railways and V.K. Singh as defence. Time to bring in the experts


I wish that the Govt approach be of one to identify professionals in all areas and hand them ministeries but don't think that's possible in Indian politics.. Such professionals can at best get major advisory role with the ministries nothing more, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

jbond197 said:


> I wish that the Govt approach be of one to identify professionals in all areas and hand them ministeries but don't think that's possible in Indian politics.. Such professionals can at best get major advisory role with the ministries nothing more, in my opinion.



No politicians in India will pass up a ministry.

Got to loot somehow right?


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> That's right. NCP has lot to answer for their misgovernance & corruption in Maharashtra. SP, BSP & DMK would ally with anyone who controls CBI, TMC & AIADMK is blackmailers & NC just wants to have a good life & flirt with anyone who is power. Only BJD & TRS could be a meaningful allies. We still don't know about YSRC. Jagan would love to be associated with theruling party due to pending CBI cases. BJP is really spoiled for choices here!


Correct. Only BJD, TRS and YSRC do seems to be parties which won't interfere much into govt's business. Also I think NDA itself would be in such a strong position(possibly cross 270 mark) that these parties can't do much blackmail and have to accept whatever little they get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Ravi Nair said:


> No politicians in India will pass up a ministry.
> 
> Got to loot somehow right?


Unfortunately that's true!! But the fact that this idea is in air, in itself is a welcome change!!

Guys, Gadkari is coming back to BJP presidency!! Does that mean Rajnath getting a ministry??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

jbond197 said:


> Unfortunately that's true!! But the fact that this idea is in air, in itself is a welcome change!!
> 
> Guys, Gadkari is coming back to BJP presidency!! Does that mean Rajnath getting a ministry??


Gadkari to be BJP President? I will say Amit Shah should get that post.


----------



## Vyom

*Now the Congressi Blame game..!!*

*Congress Distances Rahul Gandhi from Potential Poll Debacle*

Congress Distances Rahul Gandhi from Potential Poll Debacle | NDTV.com

[URL='http://www.ndtv.com/elections/article/election-2014/congress-distances-rahul-gandhi-from-potential-poll-debacle-523445?pfrom=home-election2014']Congress Distances Rahul Gandhi from Potential Poll Debacle[/URL]


----------



## Abingdonboy

jbond197 said:


> TNM EXCLUSIVE: E Sreedharan, Modi's choice for Railway Minister?
> 
> 
> Nothing could go any better for Indian Railways, if this news turns out ro bw true..


Oh man that is certainly a VERY exciting prospect! God let is be true, one can only imagine what he could do with the IR!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466200957848547329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466201559928279040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed listen to YoYa...............in many small interviews he explained why my "conspiracy 101" holds TRUE 

one dialogue - "logo ko laga AAP kuch bhi khey par 272 toh nhi la rhi, isliye Congress ka gussa, BJP key prati etbar me badla"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Soumitra said:


> E Shreedharan as Railways and* V.K. Singh as defence.* Time to bring in the experts


I was hoping for this for some time but whilst I hope sooner rather than later India gets a Def Min from a Defence background I do NOT believe VK Singh is the man. He seems FAR too decisive and looks like there is too many fresh wounds for him to function objectively. I believe with him there would be too much animosity between the IA brass and the MoD and it would be all his own doing that is unless he does the smart and classy thing which is to draw a line under the whole thing and start a fresh forgetting what has gone on in the past. But right now it seems VK Singh is all to interested in stirring things up than improving the system.

Given the "cooling off" period hasn't expired I would have preferred former Naval Chief Joshi as Def Min, by all accounts he was the epitome of a silent professional doing his job in a competent and professional manner not to mention supporting the Indian defence industry. Although VK Singh is the exception in this case as most Indian Mil do not seek any place in politics after retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Hum nani kay ghar janewale wale hai, acche din anne wale hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sidak said:


> Hum nani kay ghar janewale wale hai, acche din anne walw hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

GVL Narsimha Rao's Exit poll (he was the one who said 2 years back that BJP under Modi in UP will get 50+)

Lok Sabha Elections 2014 Forecast


----------



## SRP

Sidak said:


> Hum nani kay ghar janewale wale hai, acche din anne wale hai.


----------



## Soumitra

Sidak said:


> Hum nani kay ghar janewale wale hai, acche din anne wale hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

jbond197 said:


> TNM EXCLUSIVE: E Sreedharan, Modi's choice for Railway Minister?
> 
> 
> Nothing could go any better for Indian Railways, if this news turns out ro bw true..



Too good to be true.


----------



## arp2041

I am really really liking AMIT SHAH, so much so I would prefer Amit Shah over Modi for PM!!! 

He is about 13 years younger than Modi so stage is set, after Modi rules for 10-15 years it's AMIT SHAH

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

Nehru Gandhi family pic with Digvijay Singh. Looking at lotus blooming

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## AugenBlick

Soumitra said:


> Nehru Gandhi family pic with Digvijay Singh. Looking at lotus blooming

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> I am really really liking AMIT SHAH, so much so I would prefer Amit Shah over Modi for PM!!!
> 
> He is about 13 years younger than Modi so stage is set, after Modi rules for 10-15 years it's AMIT SHAH


Very sharp mind that guy has. The way he turned around BJP in UP is unbelievable (in just under a year!). I want him as the Home Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466146652974108672



Agar koi Exit Poll nagi hua, toh Ab yeh TRPBabu Times Now par kya BC kar raha hai?


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454254067947024384


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466211966269136896

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

kaykay said:


> Gadkari to be BJP President? I will say Amit Shah should get that post.


It's a counter balance by opposition camp within BJP I guess... Amit shah will get some important minstry i think but Rajnath that wierdo should be kept away from running the country!!


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466209861479325696


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Agar koi Exit Poll nagi hua, toh Ab yeh TRPBabu Times Now par kya BC kar raha hai?



arey esey hi koi local company ne exit poll kiya, co incidentally there name was also org i guess 

ab Arnab khud ko bchane key liye poll of polls kar rha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Rahul Gandhi praying for the rain on the 16th May so that results will be decided by Duckworth Lewis method

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

jbond197 said:


> TNM EXCLUSIVE: E Sreedharan, Modi's choice for Railway Minister?
> 
> 
> Nothing could go any better for Indian Railways, if this news turns out ro bw true..



Would be an excellent choice. The man is a genius!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

arp2041 said:


> GVL Narsimha Rao's Exit poll (he was the one who said 2 years back that BJP under Modi in UP will get 50+)
> 
> Lok Sabha Elections 2014 Forecast



Which organization conducted this exit poll.


----------



## indiatester

jbond197 said:


> TNM EXCLUSIVE: E Sreedharan, Modi's choice for Railway Minister?
> 
> 
> Nothing could go any better for Indian Railways, if this news turns out ro bw true..


I like your advisor idea better. To be a minister, you need to be ruthless and cunning based on the situation. Not everyone is capable in that aspect.


----------



## AugenBlick

Kamran Akmal Official said:


> I have smashed every bowler on earth


Phir bhi bandar jaisai shakal hai teri ...
catch karna toh aaya nahi


----------



## Soumitra

After Exit Polls, BJP Stocking up on 2000 kgs of Laddoos in Mumbai | NDTV.com


----------



## Rahul9090




----------



## SRP

Kamran Akmal Official said:


> I have smashed every bowler on earth



Okay now troll somewhere else. @Emmie @Manticore


----------



## SwAggeR

Modi effect.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466213847506747396

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466213941945696257


----------



## AugenBlick

Kamran Akmal Official said:


> iam not gud farm that tym, dis tym i beat every bowler


H*lana kam karo haath sahi chalenge


SwAggeR said:


> Modi effect.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466213847506747396
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466213941945696257


Abhi to shuruvat hai


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466214230673199105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466214772577292289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466214884502683648


----------



## he-man

but yesterday times now was showing only 249-265 for nda??
how come 280-306 today??


----------



## jbond197

Key posts and probable candidates, My take!

Arun Jaitley for External affairs or Finance (Subramaniam swami can take it too).

Home - Sushma

Defence - V K Singh.

Railways - some one from Bihar or other allies. I just wish E sreedharan news comes out to be true.

Correct/predict & add..


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> arey esey hi koi local company ne exit poll kiya, co incidentally there name was also org i guess
> 
> ab Arnab khud ko bchane key liye poll of polls kar rha hai



Abhi TRPBABU is giving 292 seats.

I was watching Seat By Seat Exit Polls on Newsx channel - never heard candidates are beating heavyweights like Salman Khurishan, Shinde etc... It's cumbersome to understand Politics & especially Opinion Polls. Ain't going to watch any of them & would wait for 16th May - the penultimate day...


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Abhi TRPBABU is giving 292 seats.
> 
> I was watching Seat By Seat Exit Polls on Newsx channel - never heard candidates are beating heavyweights like Salman Khurishan, Shinde etc... It's cumbersome to understand Politics & especially Opinion Polls. Ain't going to watch any of them & would wait for 16th May - the penultimate day...



arey it was OBVIOUS, there is anger against UPA, the wrath of people is bound to hit it's ministers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Sonia Gandhi Called the Shots on Appointments and Policies: New Book | NDTV.com


----------



## Parul

United Public-Looters Association II passed couple of bills today including appointment of next Army Chief. Why so much haste?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

jbond197 said:


> Key posts and probable candidates, My take!
> 
> Arun Jaitley for External affairs or Finance (Subramaniam swami can take it too).
> 
> Home - Sushma
> 
> Defence - V K Singh.
> 
> Railways - some one from Bihar or other allies. I just wish E sreedharan news comes out to be true.
> 
> Correct/predict & add..


VK Singh will be MoS. I predict Shushma for Defence - Cabinet. Gadkari for Home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Android

jbond197 said:


> Key posts and probable candidates, My take!
> 
> Arun Jaitley for External affairs or Finance (Subramaniam swami can take it too).
> 
> Home - Sushma
> 
> Defence - V K Singh.
> 
> Railways - some one from Bihar or other allies. I just wish E sreedharan news comes out to be true.
> 
> Correct/predict & add..



E Sreedharan as Railway minister is i hate to say it impossible due to political compulsions. Most probably that will be given to Paswan.


----------



## kaykay

jbond197 said:


> It's a counter balance by opposition camp within BJP I guess... Amit shah will get some important minstry i think but Rajnath that wierdo should be kept away from running the country!!


Okay. But I believe Rajnath should still get something Important, afterall he is the one of the biggie who stood by Modi along with Jeitely.


----------



## WAR-rior

Android said:


> E Sreedharan as Railway minister is i hate to say it impossible due to political compulsions. Most probably that will be given to Paswan.



Ha Ha. Dont worry, non political people are given Mos 1st. Then gradually they are uplifted. No VK Singh and Sreedharan will be Cabinet Mins.


----------



## indiatester

jbond197 said:


> Key posts and probable candidates, My take!
> 
> Arun Jaitley for External affairs or Finance (Subramaniam swami can take it too).
> 
> Home - Sushma
> 
> *Defence - V K Singh.*
> 
> Railways - some one from Bihar or other allies. I just wish E sreedharan news comes out to be true.
> 
> Correct/predict & add..



I'd be a bad idea to give him defence so soon. Especially considering that he opposed Gen. Suhag.
My be MoS in some other area. Home?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> E Sreedharan as Railway minister is i hate to say it impossible due to political compulsions. Most probably that will be given to Paswan.



I think we haven't still yet understood Modi.

One thing is for sure - HE IS A NO NONSENSE PERSON.

If he get his nos. than Political Compulsions?? GHANTA.

He haven't allowed nonsense in his own party, how will he listen to any nonsense from a party getting just 2 seats?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAR-rior

Kya Baat kar rahe ho? Seems u have grossly underestimated Rajnath Singh. 

I will give maximum credit to Rajnath Singh for even bringing NaMo as the candidate amongst BJP greats bulling thru for the Top Seat. Rajnath is a Champion and hes Vajpayee Part-2. A perfect Chela. His style, thots everything match Vajpayee. Infact, hes announced that he wont be part of Cabinet but will take care as Party Secretary.


jbond197 said:


> It's a counter balance by opposition camp within BJP I guess... Amit shah will get some important minstry i think but Rajnath that wierdo should be kept away from running the country!!


----------



## jbond197

kaykay said:


> Okay. But I believe Rajnath should still get something Important, afterall he is the one of the biggie who stood by Modi along with Jeitely.


Arun Jaitley is different league, there is no opposition to him. Rajnath on the other hand could not keep UP united, BJP went from 57 to 15 seats due to conflict between him and other UP leaders.



WAR-rior said:


> Kya Baat kar rahe ho? Seems u have grossly underestimated Rajnath Singh.
> 
> I will give maximum credit to Rajnath Singh for even bringing NaMo as the candidate amongst BJP greats bulling thru for the Top Seat. Rajnath is a Champion and hes Vajpayee Part-2. A perfect Chela. His style, thots everything match Vajpayee. Infact, hes announced that he wont be part of Cabinet but will take care as Party Secretary.


Aray bhai, Kalraj Mishra, Lal Ji Tandon, Kalyan Singh, Rajnath Singh have had major issues in past leading to slide of BJP fom top to the last position. Giving him ministry just because he backed Namo is not going to make other factions within BJP happy.


----------



## Android

I would prefer Amit Shah being made in charge of Party Affairs rather than Administrative Affairs. He is the one guy capable of making BJP a pan India party.


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> I think we haven't still yet understood Modi.
> 
> One thing is for sure - HE IS A NO NONSENSE PERSON.
> 
> If he get his nos. than Political Compulsions?? GHANTA.
> 
> He haven't allowed nonsense in his own party, how will he listen to any nonsense from a party getting just 2 seats?


I wish BJP on its own gets more than 272. Tab Cheetay ka rang kuch aur hi hoga!!



Android said:


> I would prefer Amit Shah being made in charge of Party Affairs rather than Administrative Affairs. He is the one guy capable of making BJP a pan India party.


He should just be brain behind Namo. No need to waste him in any ministries or petty portfolios.


----------



## heisenberg

jbond197 said:


> TNM EXCLUSIVE: E Sreedharan, Modi's choice for Railway Minister?
> 
> 
> Nothing could go any better for Indian Railways, if this news turns out ro bw true..


bhai agar ye ho to maja hi aa jaayega..well modi already said that his cabinet will work as team india



kaykay said:


> Unless in dire need which I think is not, BJP should not ally with parties like NCP, SP, BSP, TMC, NC etc. They will only create hurdles in everything BJP will try to do in one way or another.
> Though support from parties like AIDMK, BJD or even YSRC should be accepted but only if they will support BJP in its important policies and not create unneccessary hurdles.


BJD and YSRC will be ok but not AIADMK..



Soumitra said:


> E Shreedharan as Railways and V.K. Singh as defence. Time to bring in the experts


V K singh may have some problems with new army chief gen. suhag.


----------



## AugenBlick

Android said:


> E Sreedharan as Railway minister is i hate to say it impossible due to political compulsions. Most probably that will be given to Paswan.



No Bengali - behari in railways 
They have ruined railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Congress internal survey - 115

BSP Internal survey - 13

SP internal survey - 14

BJP's internal survey - NDA - 303

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> Congress internal survey - 115
> 
> BSP Internal survey - 13
> 
> SP internal survey - 14
> 
> BJP's internal survey - NDA - 303


BC
MP is BJP majority state ... celebration ke liye ready ho ja...
Machane waale hai sab log udhar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

ओपनियन पोल बकबास है..... युगपुरुष केजरीवाल जी 17 को भारत के PM पद की शपथ लेकर 18 को त्यागपत्र देकर 19 तारीख से अमरीका के राष्ट्रपति पद के चुनाव लड़ने की तैयारी हेतु US जा रहे हैं।।

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466250350765166592

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## AugenBlick

The grace challenge for Congress and media | Niti Central
People may remember *Sergey Bubka*, the legendary athlete from Ukraine. Bubka broke the world record in pole-vault some 35 times. Most of the time, he wasn’t breaking records of others but his own record. He set his own standards and set his own challenges even as competitors surrounded him. Each time his aim was to better himself and not merely beat others. The renowned writer on ‘thinking skills’ *Edward De Bono*(who coined the famous term ‘Lateral Thinking’) calls it “*Sur/Petition*”. De Bono states that competition is a very normal thing but great companies go beyond merely competing with others; they compete with themselves and against new benchmarks of their own. He explains that beyond competition your products and services will climb greater heights through “*Valuefacturing*”. Nothing describes *Narendra Modi* better than this concept and I would call him a Bubka of sorts as a political competitor and a “*Valuefacturer*” as a leader. He has clarity in vision, thinking and delivery systems. As a politician he does compete with others in elections but he sets his own standards and goals beyond merely beating the competition. That he has done this in the face of the most gruelling witch-hunt against him is a testimony to the character of the man.

In one of the finest campaigns ever witnessed in India, Modi traversed the country with nearly 500 rallies. He used sarcasm and ridicule to attack his opponents but not once has he been abusive about any candidate or opponent. He is the first politician to directly challenge the failing Nehru-Gandhi dynasty. In contrast, from an abusive Sonia Gandhi to gutter-mouthed Mamata Banerjee, there has hardly been an opponent who has not abused Modi, called him names and predicted the end of the world if he becomes PM. They didn’t stop at him, they dragged his wife, his ‘chaiwallah’ life and even his mother. Modi has taken such extreme abuse in his stride not just in this campaign but ever since the 2002 riots. The abuse extends to folks in the MSM whose loathing of the man has seen no limits. In 2014 media houses hired foreign hands to heap more abuse. They failed to read the man as in each election he not only changed the dialogue but dictated the agenda. For the first time in India’s history, here was a man who dared to talk about growth, development and jobs instead of caste and doles. In the interview to Arnab Goswami on May 8 here is what he *stated* in the context of Hindus and refugees:

“I will tell you. I don’t have any regret. I don’t resort to vote-bank politics. Votes come and go. Governments come and go, but the nation is important. A person living anywhere in this world, whose passport may be of any colour but if his blood is similar to ours then he is invited”.

Modi’s passion for the country and her people come out every time he speaks. Some in the MSM even abused Gujaratis for repeatedly electing him. They called the Gujjus an “*effete*” people. *I wonder if they are going to now call the whole of India an “effete” people*. The campaign is over! The good, the bad, the ugly, let’s put it all behind us for the moment. It’s how those who have been defeated now respond that will have to be watched closely. That is mainly the Congress and its clones like SP, TMC, NCP and so on. In 2012, the break-away group of Keshubhai Patel campaigned hard against Modi. After the elections, as in the previous elections of Gujarat, Modi met Keshubhai, touched his feet and sought his blessings. He did not hold any grudges or bitterness and showed humility in victory.







The campaign is over. The exit polls show a victory for BJP and NDA and a thrashing for Congress and its allies and clones. The exit polls show BJP between 230-240 seats. If the exit polls hold good with even minor changes then Modi will be sworn in as the next Prime Minister of India. It is something millions have wanted and deeply desired. I have no hesitation in saying that Modi’s opponents included some of the most vile, characterless people ever seen in politics and in the media. The outcome is going to be painful for them. What we now need to see is how they respond.

Firstly, at the end of the December 2013 Assembly elections where BJP scored massive victories in four States, Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi were shamelessly unwilling to congratulate the BJP. All that Sonia could say was “*I congratulate our opponents*” without the grace to name the BJP. Rahul Gandhi, instead of congratulating the BJP, merely said there was a lot that his party could learn from the AAP. Remember all that? What they missed is that the AAP had learned all their filth from the mother-party and nobody else. So let’s see what are the issues on which the Congis and media will still lie, peddle filth and likely show absolute disgrace.

*The Modi Wave*: The elections are over and only a moron of the first order will deny the huge impact Modi has been having on elections since last year. The BJP is slated to get 230+ and the Congress is predicted to go below 100 seats. Will they accept that the Modi wave was underestimated? Will the media that peddled lies to support the Congress and hailed Mrs Priyanka Vadra as the latest queen acknowledge their mistakes? Will they still maintain people are fools to have bought what Modi offered to them? That the Gujarat model is nothing but empty bluster? Watch how they deal with it. And what exact impact has the Modi wave had? The BJP was around 116 seats in the last Parliament. If from that number the BJP rises to over 210, that would probably be the highest ever for a single party in the coalition era. It’s a damn good rise which would have been unimaginable with anyone else leading the campaign. This is the reason why the Congress+ and the media were very keen that LK Advani or Sushma Swaraj were campaign heads or PM candidates. Their slip showed? Will the media admit their inner desire for BJP to lose?

*Divisive Polariser*: This is another big lie spread by the Congress, its clones and the media. Editor after editor has screamed that Modi is a divisive and a polarising figure. Simple fact is, elections are actually about polarising people to your point of view and your agenda. Why is that seen as so sinful? It seems when they are playing a losing game the Congress and the media create terms to create fear among people. It also seems people are tired of this crap and aren’t willing to buy this nonsense anymore. When Modi has been consistently saying “India first, Sabka saath sabka vikas” which action or speech of his has ever provided evidence of his being a divisive person? A man of strong character who refuses politics of appeasement and vote-banks is “divisive” to them. Will they be graceful enough to respect the fact that people do not see Modi as a divisive figure? Will they have the guts? I doubt it, but let’s watch for it.

*Fake Marketing*: The Congress and the media brazenly claimed that Modi’s campaign was nothing more than excellent marketing. This is a fallacy that people should never consume. Firstly, marketing is not evil. Secondly, “*marketing is too important to be left to the marketing people*” which is why chairpersons and MDs are involved in key marketing decisions. This is the same rule Modi used in leading the campaign from the front. After all, if you are going into a war you don’t leave it to your frontline soldiers alone. Do you? Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw is honoured as the face of the 1971 war. Do they say Sam Bahadur shouldn’t get that leadership honour? One needs a good general to lead the soldiers. That is what Modi has done. In contrast, Rahul who was propped up as the Congress general, was never a match for Modi. It was the media’s fake wet dream of a Modi-Rahul battle which it never was. It was just Modi versus all the rest, especially regional kings and queens. Some have acknowledged that it was a historic campaign by Modi which will be the benchmark for a long time. Will they have the grace to admit it? Or will they live in denial? Will they be silly and claim all this was merely “image manufacturing”? Everyone clamours for innovation in every domain. Why scoff at the innovation that Modi has brought into political campaigning?

The Congress and media will most likely wash the BJP victory as anti-incumbency for the UPA. But would it have been the same if the campaign was led by someone other than Modi? Trends show Modi has impacted outcomes across India.

*The Gandhis*: The Gandhis (and the Vadras) have rarely lived outside the corridors of power in India. Even while in Opposition Sonia and her family have been the beneficiaries of extraordinary kindness from the Vajpayee-Advani duo. Those stories will come out in due course. *But will the Gandhi-Vadra clan have the decency to congratulate Modi?* Will they attend his swearing-in ceremony if he is elected PM? The Gandhis have not shown any ability to learn lessons. This is a test for them. The rest of the Congress members are nothing more than durbaris who survive on crumbs of the Gandhis in terms of power. Will Sonia and Rahul accept responsibility for all the corruption and misrule and apologise to the nation? Will other Congress members demand a restructuring of the organisation. Time will tell and we shall watch.

Now that the voters have spoken, there is a need to end fraudulent debates in the media that talk of minorities being threatened and killed or fear-mongering about war against Pakistan and so on. Modi has demonstrated exemplary skills as a strategist and tactician. It demands that the Congress and media show the courage to stand behind a new Government and Prime Minister. It demands that pettiness is cast aside and grace is demonstrated. Or will they still scoff at Modi because he is from a lower caste and doesn’t speak English like Lady Macbeth? Modi’s character is not on test. It is the character of those in the Congress and its clones and allies and many in the MSM that is under test. The Congress has a history of never allowing any Government to complete its term. Such is their contempt for the Opposition benches which they now will have to occupy. The only exception was the six years of Atal Bihari Vajpayee. This time if the Congress doesn’t show the grace and courage to accept defeat honourably, I believe their extinction is not entirely impossible. All of them have paid a price for underestimating Modi. If wisdom prevails, they would show the grace and not make the same mistake again.
____________________________________
I HATE THESE ITALIENS ..... WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO MY LAND.
WHAT DID WE EVER DO TO THEM.
WHY DONT THEY LEAVE US IN PEACE.
I HOPE NAMO SENDS THEM PACKING.


----------



## Abingdonboy

jbond197 said:


> Defence - V K Singh.






jbond197 said:


> Railways - some one from Bihar or other allies. I just wish *E sreedharan *news comes out to be true.






What background/qualifications does Jaitley have for the Fin Min?


----------



## AugenBlick

@arp2041 

As far as Amit shah is concerned
I think he should expand BJP in WB.
That will ensure long term establishment for BJP as a National party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

arp2041 said:


> I think we haven't still yet understood Modi.
> 
> One thing is for sure - HE IS A NO NONSENSE PERSON.
> 
> If he get his nos. than Political Compulsions?? GHANTA.
> 
> He haven't allowed nonsense in his own party, how will he listen to any nonsense from a party getting just 2 seats?




Sirjee,

Greenhorns ko IAS bech khaayenge.

Cabinet post should always stay with politically competent person.


----------



## vicky sen

AugenBlick said:


> @arp2041
> 
> As far as Amit shah is concerned
> I think he should expand BJP in WB.
> That will ensure long term establishment for BJP as a National party



This is what happens in West Bengal. The state has gone to the dogs. 
India elections: Violence, vote-rigging charges dominate West Bengal poll | GulfNews.com

Polls Rigged in 300 Booths in West Bengal, Alleges CPI(M) | NDTV.com

Prevent rigging, booth capturing in UP, West Bengal: BJP to EC


----------



## Android

Abingdonboy said:


> What background/qualifications does Jaitley have for the Fin Min?


One of the main things this government has taught us is Academic credentials of a candidates doesn't always translates into good leadership qualities. Our present cabinet is probably the most educated one having degree holders from MIT, Harvard, Stanford, IIT, Oxford, Cambridge and whatnot still....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

VK Singh is a controversial figure he can create divisions in army to some extent ,he might be avoided.

the top 4 ministry of finance,home,external affairs,defence. will accommodate AJ,sushma

with AJ or Arun Shorie being FM.

sushma will not get home ,unlikely to get external affairs (hardeep ),can be our next defence minister.


----------



## NKVD

vicky sen said:


> This is what happens in West Bengal. The state has gone to the dogs.
> India elections: Violence, vote-rigging charges dominate West Bengal poll | GulfNews.com
> 
> Polls Rigged in 300 Booths in West Bengal, Alleges CPI(M) | NDTV.com
> 
> Prevent rigging, booth capturing in UP, West Bengal: BJP to EC


rigging happens but not that much Only in few seats in few Booth level Particular. Not all out if it will that you might seeing a vast protest by Bjp or the Left they raised concern But not gone full mode attack


----------



## vicky sen

NKVD said:


> rigging happens but not that much Only in few seats in few Booth level Particular. Not all out if it will that you might seeing a vast protest by Bjp or the Left they raised concern But not gone full mode attack



Lets hope you're right.


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> One of the main things this government has taught us is Academic credentials of a candidates doesn't always translates into good leadership qualities. Our present cabinet is probably the most educated one having degree holders from MIT, Harvard, Stanford, IIT, Oxford, Cambridge and whatnot still....



There was a dialogue in Batman Begins if you have seen it - _"Training is NOTHING. WILL is EVERYTHING!!"_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

vicky sen said:


> Lets hope you're right.


Don't worry
Modi @ center for 10 years 
He will ensure That BJP holds UP+Bihar +WB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Ravi Shankar prasad should get a portfolio. If Rudy wins against Lalu's wife then he should get something, same with Smriti Irani..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

vicky sen said:


> Lets hope you're right.


Look EC is always fair If it were not Fair you might not have seen any Non-congress govt since independence.Look 2014 elections are become so Huge Status so much at Stakes that It has created So many conspiracy theories and raise drought's even in the minds of Even most Experienced political pundits.


----------



## vicky sen

ABP News exit poll predicts win for Modi, Rahul; Jaitley, Mulayam face tough fight - The Times of India

After exit poll predictions, Congress leaders jump to Rahul's defence - The Times of India LOL


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466259284909498368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

NKVD said:


> Look EC is always fair If it were not Fair you might not have seen any Non-congress govt since independence.Look 2014 elections are become so Huge Status so much at Stakes that It has created So many conspiracy theories and raise drought's even in the minds of Even most Experienced political pundits.



EC tries to be fair. But stopping rigging altogether is difficult. The way TMC stepped up violence and rigging is despicable. 

Although lets hope it wont have any substantive effect.


----------



## SwAggeR

arp2041 said:


> Congress internal survey - 115
> 
> BSP Internal survey - 13
> 
> SP internal survey - 14
> 
> BJP's internal survey - NDA - 303



Source for this leak ??


----------



## WAR-rior

SwAggeR said:


> Source for this leak ??


Newz Channels. This is self exit polls of respective partys.


----------



## SwAggeR

vicky sen said:


> EC tries to be fair. But stopping rigging altogether is difficult. The way TMC stepped up violence and rigging is despicable.
> 
> Although lets hope it wont have any substantive effect.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466259494251425792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466259284909498368



LOL yes.

I asked my friends whom did they vote for. They said Modi.
They asked me whom I voted for. I said Rahul Sinha( BJP candidate). They were like " who the hell is he?"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

WAR-rior said:


> Newz Channels. This is self exit polls of respective partys.



To lend it credeblity, cite me any link or tweet from any media outlet.


----------



## Soumitra

Pics: What congress leaders are reading to keep away from Exit Polls | Faking News


----------



## WAR-rior

vicky sen said:


> LOL yes.
> 
> I asked my friends whom did the vote for. They said Modi.
> They asked me whom I voted for. I said Rahul Sinha( BJP candidate). They were like " who the hell is he?"


Ha Ha. Thats Paradox at its best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Genuine question.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466259504569397249


----------



## vicky sen

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466259494251425792



Still the damage was done mate, especially in earlier phases. The newspapers and local media are full of it. I am not accusing EC of bias. But to some extent, they are helpless and depend on state administration.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466269371396927488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466268530493886464


----------



## WAR-rior

vicky sen said:


> Still the damage was done mate, especially in earlier phases. The newspapers and local media are full of it. I am not accusing EC of bias. But to some extent, they are helpless and depend on state administration.


What kind of damage? U mean EVM machines been manhandled?


----------



## LURKER

Any news on Amethi? according to satta bazar Pappu is winning hands down


----------



## arp2041

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466269371396927488
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466268530493886464



What Condition? 



LURKER said:


> Any news on Amethi? according to satta bazar Pappu is winning hands down



Trust me......We need Pappu in Parliament

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

vicky sen said:


> Still the damage was done mate, especially in earlier phases. The newspapers and local media are full of it. I am not accusing EC of bias. But to some extent, they are helpless and depend on state administration.



No they don't , during MCC even state administration is controled by EC, do you remember 17 top officials' transfers by EC in WB before polls but it's fact that state administration remains loyal to their respective governments as after MCC they can be rewarded or punished by state ruling party.


----------



## Proud Hindu

arp2041 said:


> What Condition?



special package


----------



## SwAggeR

Is he serious ?? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466261794973970432


----------



## WAR-rior

arp2041 said:


> What Condition?
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me......We need Pappu in Parliament


Ecjhactlyy !

Whole India wanted a USA type debate. Its tym we get it.  inside the temple of Democracy. Mazaa aaega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LURKER

arp2041 said:


> What Condition?
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me......We need Pappu in Parliament



You mean you want Pappu as the leader of opposition  

Pappu and Modi aamne saamne. sher aur memna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

WAR-rior said:


> What kind of damage? U mean EVM machines been manhandled?



No polling agents of other parties were driven out,booth captured, people were stopped from voting and false voting done. CPM supporters were intimidated, beaten up, shot.


----------



## arp2041

LURKER said:


> You mean you want Pappu as the leader of opposition
> 
> Pappu and Modi aamne saamne. sher aur memna



Remember Modi said we want Congress Mukt Bharat??

Rahul Gandhi as Congress President is the weapon of Mass destruction of Congress that Modi has

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

arp2041 said:


> What Condition?
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me......We need Pappu in Parliament


Most probably special package for Odisha. Its a good demand but not now. Once our economy is on track, govt should seriosuly think about poor states.


----------



## Soumitra

Newshour for dummies – how to take on Arnab as a spokesperson and live to tell the tale (Part 1) | The UnReal Times

Newshour for dummies – how to take on Arnab as a spokesperson and live to tell the tale (Part 2) | The UnReal Times

Newshour for dummies – How to take on Arnab as a spokesperson and live to tell the tale (Part 3) | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Did something like this happen today ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466263900795981824


----------



## AugenBlick

If exit polls prove true, can the Gandhi Dynasty survive? | Firstpost
If exit polls prove true, can the Gandhi Dynasty survive?
With almost all polls predicting the worst drubbing for the Congress party this time, a key question being asked is: can the Nehru-Gandhi Dynasty survive this unprecedented political slapdown? The answer is yes and no. Yes, because the Dynasty stays in power not because the voter wants it, but because it serves the various vested interests which make a living in its name. No, because the Dynasty has actually lost power - but we are unwilling to see it. What we are seeing is not a real Dynasty, but its empty shell. Reuters The real reason why Dynasty survives all defeats is the ecosystem that got created around it. It will not give up its perks that easily. From institutions of patronage in academia to residences in Lutyens’ Delhi to various loud-talking NGOs to people put in positions of power by the Dynasty and to key media personalities, the Dynasty is no longer about a family, but the ecosystem it created. The Dynasty faithful continue to battle on its behalf: witness the haste with which the UPA wants to appoint an Army Chief when the current one retires only on 31 July – two-and-a-half months away. It is this ecosystem that has been constantly drumming up scare stories about Narendra Modi and the coming disaster. It fears for its future. (To get a glimpse of how this ecosystem works in practice in the limited sphere of media, you could read this piece published by Firstpost about a year ago). The ecosystem is powerful for the simple reason that it has gathered more beneficiaries over the 67 years we have been a free country. Between 1947 and 2014, we have had only two periods (1977-1980 and 1998-2004) when Dynasty was out of the power equation. (Even when the Congress was not in power in 1989-1991, and in 1996-98), Congress-wallas and Gandhi-family loyalists were very much in government or supporting it from outside.) The survival and expansion of this ecosystem was more the result of chance than true creativity. Sanjaya Baru called Manmohan Singh an Accidental Prime Minister; but it would be more appropriate to call the Gandhi family inheritors Accidental Dynasts. Each one of them, including Indira Gandhi herself, was created by an accident of history. Indira Gandhi was not the Congress party’s choice for PM after Nehru. It took Lal Bahadur Shastri’s unexpected death in Tashkent after the 1965 war with Pakistan to bring her to power. As Ramchandra Guha points out in his book Patriots and Partisans, if Shastri had been alive a few more years, the Dynasty may never have gotten a chance to grow. At Shastri’s untimely death, the party’s bosses could not agree on a successor, and thought Indira, the “ghungi gudiya”, would be putty in their hands. But she proved to be a tough nut to crack. After Indira, accidents, assassinations included, brought Rajiv Gandhi and his spouse to power at various points in Congress history. They came not from merit, but merely because the Congress vested interests saw them as the route to exercising illegitimate power indirectly. Where would the Ahmed Patels, Janardhan Dwivedis and Digvijaya Singhs derive their power from if they didn’t play the Dynasty song? In the past, the Gandhi family has often gotten back into the picture because the Congress power-broking system tends to neutralise itself and finally brings in the family as the tipping factor for a movement forward. This is what rescued Sonia Gandhi herself from the sidelines Narasimha Rao had banished her to after 1991. After the 1996 defeat, when Sitaram Kesari briefly tried to commandeer the party, the party went back to the Gandhis. The power-brokers and the couriers are central to this dynastic survival. Just as temple priests jealously play middlemen between deity and devotees and control access, the Gandhi family praetorian guard and their media counter-parts have always drawn protective veils around the Dynasty in order to enhance their own powers. Put simply: it is not the Dynasty that has power, but the power brokers, a sycophantic media and general hangers-on who keep putting the Dynasty back into the reckoning. The Emperor or Empress may have no clothes, but it is important for the Congress song-writers to sing hosannas to their good taste in clothes and high fashion sense. So, after the 2014 defeat, the Dynasty and its supporters will lie low for a while before coming out with this discovery: Priyanka is the new saviour. With Rahul Gandhi having proven his utter incompetence as a leader, he will be eulogised as a saint and his sister the new Joan of Arc, the one invested with god-given political savvy. Already, comparisons are being drawn between her and Indira Gandhi, and her off-the-cuff remarks on the Amethi campaign trail are being extolled as evidence of great political spirit and insight. Headlines Today’s star anchor Karan Thapar, who normally does not suffer fools on his show, nevertheless managed to bring up this mushy piece on Priyanka. He wrote in the Hindustan Times: “It’s probably too late to turn the tide in this election. But Priyanka’s performance has, unintendedly, suggested an alternative for the future when - and I’m not saying if - the Congress crashes to defeat. Priyanka stepped in to provide a safety net, break the free fall and ensure the final result was not as bad as some feared. She’s done it so successfully that many might prefer her as a permanent alternative rather than an emergency measure…. I think we’re going to see a lot more of Priyanka and I, for one, welcome it.” One wonders what Thapar saw in Priyanka in those few brief moments of TV soundbyte occasions that he has already declared her a success in this election. What has Priyanka really said that has been of note in this election? That her father has been “insulted” by Modi, that BJP people are like “rats” who ran away when they sighted her (when did that happen, one wonders?), and how her hubby Robert Vadra is being attacked for no reason at all (Oh, really?), and how the more she is attacked the stronger she will get. She claims to have taken this line from Indira Gandhi, but Modi has been saying much the same thing about being targeted and getting stronger from it. Priyanka may be a gutsy person, but one cannot spot any signs of any kind of political ideology beyond the family-patented line of being on the side of the aam aadmi, and bringing the family’s martyrdom into focus whenever she is attacked. But the point is this: when Congressmen and the media want it, they will invent a Priyanka halo. My prediction is that in future all good political moves by the Congress – whenever that happens – will be attributed to her acute political mind. The Dynasty will be reinvented. This is how Sonia Gandhi’s own mystique was created – by the media attributing things to her that she never formally ever said. What is really surprising is the level of media forbearance the Dynasty has received. Till UPA-2 started falling apart, one heard only about the Dynasty’s concerns for the poor and soft-hearted nature. All scams were meticulously diverted to other actors, and nothing ever touched the core family itself. The Vadra land-grab proves this point. Around the time the media was talking about Robert Vadra’s ability to buy huge properties in Haryana and Rajasthan with almost nothing in the bank, the Congress party gave free takeover financing for a property worth Rs 1,600 crore to a private trust of Sonia and Rahul Gandhi – but the media has strangely gone silent on that even while Vadra rages on. As we noted in a 2012 story, Sonia and Rahul took over all the properties of Associated Journals Ltd, publisher of the defunct National Herald, through a private non-profit. The deal was entirely financed by a Congress party loan to the mother-and-son duo, and it was originally exposed by the irrepressible Subramanian Swamy. Even though the media has chosen to bury the scandal, the fact is Sonia and Rahul, through a Section 25 company called Young Indian, now own a controlling 76 percent interest in Associated Journals which owns at least Rs 1,600 crore worth of property. But now, the media is maintaining complete radio silence on this. Clearly, even after the 2014 electoral performance, the media is likely to remain coy about talking negatively about the Dynasty. The reality is that the ecosystem created by decades of dynastic rule – the chamchas, the party hacks, the media faithful, the business cronies, the Congress-Left political patronage system in educational and other institutions –will not allow the Dynasty to die a quite death. They have too much invested in Dynasty to allow it walk off into the sunset. The Dynasty may have created them, but now they own the Dynasty. It may take years – maybe 10-15 years – of Dynasty-mukt Bharat to really start consigning the Dynastic support system to the flames. But we can’t see the Dynasty disappearing anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

SwAggeR said:


> No they don't , during MCC even state administration is controled by EC, do you remember 17 top officials' transfers by EC in WB before polls but it's fact that state administration remains loyal to their respective governments as after MCC they can be rewarded or punished by state ruling party.



All that is done before polls. But what happens on actual polling days? Booths that are manned by pot bellied state police, with no central force? They dare not question TMC goons who gang up and enter booths.

See how easy it is






Visit this link

Bruises and moms open eyes of see-no-evil poll observer


----------



## SwAggeR

'2 to 6 crore Bangladeshi migrants in India.. and it's largest illegal migration from country to another'


----------



## AugenBlick

The long drawn 9 phase polling of General Elections 2014 has seen many a battle between the Election Commission and the BJP with EC ordering FIR be filed against BJP’s PM candidate Narendra Modi for violating code of conduct and BJP alleging the anti-BJP bias of the EC. Now with the last phase of polling taking place today including the blockbuster contest at Varanasi, the BJP and the EC engaged in one final battle of the wits. Here’s what happened:


----------



## AugenBlick



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## WAR-rior

SwAggeR said:


> Is he serious ??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466261794973970432


HA HA. Pakistan done with its Lamaddari? Congrats.


----------



## kaykay

Just got to know, Amit shah has fought 28 elections in his life (different bodies) and never been defeated. Not even once. A master strategist I would say to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoUS

I am loving the optimism, and the poll outlook, But the main thing people will have to remember that the change Modi is planning to bring will not come overnight. It will at least take a year or two for him to clear the major mess the UPA has created in this country. So while optimism is nice, we must also not get too excited that everything will change overnight. This is just one step in the right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> ye lo.. all that big talks about Modi not finding any allies. Come May 16th there will be a beeline.. next one to crossover will be *NC*. Intention was quite clear just before the last phase



I hope not... Why take him for just one seat. These Baap-beta of Kashmir need to learn few lessons. Next five years should be used to make Abdullahs irrelevant in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

India's most famous leader's family lives such a simple life. Brother runs a small shop, mother travels by auto, sister lives an ordinary middle class life. But unlike that dumb Kejru, Modi never used such things for his advantage. Kejriwal's whole family lives an upper class life yet he claims himself to be a poor"AAM ADMI".

Narendra Modi’s sister Vasantiben | DeshGujarat

Hats off to Namo!! He deserves to be at top!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Android said:


> E Sreedharan as Railway minister is i hate to say it impossible due to political compulsions. Most probably that will be given to Paswan.



Paswan pahle jeet to jaiye... Both his and his sons seats are looking like a tight contest. I hope both of them loose. 



AugenBlick said:


> No Bengali - behari in railways
> They have ruined railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466274320923111424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466273244752789504
Ab to Modi Sarkar banne se Arnab goswami sapne mein bhi nahi rok sakta..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> Paswan pahle jeet to jaiye... Both his and his sons seats are looking like a tight contest. I hope both of them loose.



Was watching Seat by seat Exit Poll Projections and as per it, Paswan is winning, Rabdi Devi and her daughter loosing. 

I'm big time confused by these Polls and have serious doubts about them. 16th May throw some surprises about seats in UP & Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jha said:


>


nahi bhai
kolkata patna ke alawa bhi train chalani hai


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> Was watching Seat by seat Exit Poll Projections and as per it, *Paswan is winning*, Rabdi Devi and her daughter loosing.
> 
> I'm big time confused by these Polls and have serious doubts about them. 16th May throw some surprises about seats in UP & Bihar.



He might win but am not that sure as of now. His son however has more chance of loosing.

Rabri has not lost the election. Its a neck-neck contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

IndoUS said:


> I am loving the optimism, and the poll outlook, But the main thing people will have to remember that the change Modi is planning to bring will not come overnight. It will at least take a year or two for him to clear the major mess the UPA has created in this country. So while optimism is nice, we must also not get too excited that everything will change overnight. This is just one step in the right direction.


I am happy u said 1-2 yrs. Tough the govt is of 5 yrs. So lets see till the end of this govt tenure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

AugenBlick said:


> nahi bhai
> kolkata patna ke alawa bhi train chalani hai



Then a professional should be given the job. Or, Modi can keep it and appoint advisors. Any politician will favor his/her state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> He might win but am not that sure as of now. His son however has more chance of loosing.
> 
> Rabri has not lost the election. Its a neck-neck contest.



I was referring to his son only. Salman Khurshid, Nandan Nelekani (Infosys guy), Shinde and many other prominent leaders losing (some Ajit Jogi or Singh). 

How many seats do you think BJP is going to win in Bihar?


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> Then a professional should be given the job. Or, Modi can keep it and appoint advisors. Any politician will favor his/her state.


@jha sir I heard from my sources that tactical voting has been done in many parts of bihar by lalu favor even Exit poll's are projecting 26-28 what will you give to the Bjp


----------



## LURKER

Arun Jaitley losing according to exit polls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

LURKER said:


> Arun Jaitley losing according to exit polls


Not loosing it's neck to neck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

LURKER said:


> Arun Jaitley losing according to exit polls



Which exit Poll - news channel? 



NKVD said:


> Not loosing it's neck to neck



I expect him to win.


----------



## LURKER

Sidak said:


> Which exit Poll - news channel?
> 
> 
> 
> I expect him to win.



ABP News

ABP NEWS’ VIP EXIT POLL: Find out who all have won from these high-profile seats  -

Go to the 2nd last para of the page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

LURKER said:


> ABP News
> 
> ABP NEWS’ VIP EXIT POLL: Find out who all have won from these high-profile seats -
> 
> Go to the 2nd last para of the page.



Don't think we can trust it, watched another news channel which said that Scindia is easily winning his seat but is losing according to this one.


----------



## Indischer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> I was referring to his son only. Salman Khurshid, Nandan Nelekani (Infosys guy), Shinde and many other prominent leaders losing (some Ajit Jogi or Singh).
> 
> How many seats do you think BJP is going to win in Bihar?



If his son wins, its good for NDA. I however want both of them to loose.

BJP+ - 20-26 in Bihar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

LURKER said:


> ABP News
> 
> ABP NEWS’ VIP EXIT POLL: Find out who all have won from these high-profile seats -
> 
> Go to the 2nd last para of the page.



no way... joker Ashutosh winning against Harshvardan & Kapil Sibal? Ashish Khetan beating Ajay Makan & Meenakshi Lekhi? This can not be serious.. @Sidak what do you reckon? Is there any possibility of this being true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> I hope not... Why take him for just one seat. These Baap-beta of Kashmir need to learn few lessons. Next five years should be used to make Abdullahs irrelevant in Kashmir.


Both father & son are the same. They like to live it up & flirt with the party in power. Just a bunch of cheapskates!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464757607522004993

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

LURKER said:


> Arun Jaitley losing according to exit polls


 cc @jha .....................lol

ABP news saying Jaitley will lose .................and Mr. Jha was many fun of me when i said Jaitley made a mistake by coming to punjab during anger against NDA


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> cc @jha .....................lol
> 
> ABP news saying Jaitley will lose .................and Mr. Jha was many fun of me when i said Jaitley made a mistake by coming to punjab during anger against NDA



what are the issues in Punjab? The most pressing issues?

And why the anger against NDA :3



Indischer said:


>



pretty much this.

Indian exit polls are notoriously inaccurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Ravi Nair said:


> what are the issues in Punjab? The most pressing issues?
> 
> And why the anger against NDA :3
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much this.
> 
> Indian exit polls are notoriously inaccurate.




if Modi wants Congress mukt bharat ...............Punjabis are looking for NDA free Punjab .....xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> if Modi wants Congress mukt bharat ...............Punjabis are looking for NDA free Punjab .....xD



What is the reason though?


----------



## Prometheus

Ravi Nair said:


> What is the reason though?





Ab ek reason ho toh batau 


NDA ministers selling drugs 

One BJP minister is found guilty of bogus voting ....................and just few days ago he beated the hell out of lawyers who complained against him .................at the court amritsar ....high security area..............i short uncontrollable gunda gardi.

whole police stations are brought under "Halka Incharges" .....practically made Police as Akali members.

People are not getting salaries for many months and contrators are going to court to get money released from the govt..............thats the conditioin of economy ...............

but still NDA ministers spent 3 crores on their chilling in GOA ..............


Badal sahib mahan hai.
people here waited till 12-1 PM to see which side AIR is flowing (AAP or Congress) just to stop an Akali/BJP MP in parliament .

could u believe People were voting Congress because they didnt want a


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> Ab ek reason ho toh batau
> 
> 
> NDA ministers selling drugs
> 
> One BJP minister is found guilty of bogus voting ....................and just few days ago he beated the hell out of lawyers who complained against him .................at the court amritsar ....high security area..............i short uncontrollable gunda gardi.
> 
> whole police stations are brought under "Halka Incharges" .....practically made Police as Akali members.
> 
> People are not getting salaries for many months and contrators are going to court to get money released from the govt..............thats the conditioin of economy ...............
> 
> but still NDA ministers spent 3 crores on their chilling in GOA ..............
> 
> 
> Badal sahib mahan hai.
> people here waited till 12-1 PM to see which side AIR is flowing (AAP or Congress) just to stop an Akali/BJP MP in parliament .
> 
> *could u believe People were voting Congress because *they didnt want a



Yes. Karnataka got rid of BJP to put in Congress because BJP was super corrupt.

This election was about Modi IMO. Otherwise, BJP and Congress, both corrupt IMO.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

LURKER said:


> Arun Jaitley losing according to exit polls


Cvoter says he is winning :|



Ravi Nair said:


> Yes. Karnataka got rid of BJP to put in Congress because BJP was super corrupt.
> 
> This election was about Modi IMO. Otherwise, BJP and Congress, both corrupt IMO.



As if we dont have list for the loosers thugs corrupts and anti nationals with muffler gave tickets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Ravi Nair said:


> Yes. Karnataka got rid of BJP to put in Congress because BJP was super corrupt.
> 
> This election was about Modi IMO. Otherwise, BJP and Congress, both corrupt IMO.



Who do you support btw? Communists??


----------



## Star Wars

Modi has been planning the demise of congress since Day 1 after Gujarat elections ended . congress new very well they had to take out Amit Shah and Modi for them to have any hope on third term .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Prometheus said:


> if Modi wants Congress mukt bharat ...............Punjabis are looking for NDA free Punjab .....xD



Disagree. They are looking for get rid of Akalis. Not BJP.

Asshol** Sidhu could have focussed on Punjab rather than being a joker in IPL.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Events in Delhi.*

9:48 am: If the BJP-led NDA gets a clear majority, the Modi-led government could be sworn-in by May 20, say sources.

9:38 am: Sushma Swaraj could be given the Defence Ministry in NDA government, say sources.

9:36 am: Veteran leader LK Advani could be annointed as the Chairperson of NDA, say sources and Nitin Gadkari may get the Railways.

9:34 am: Ram Vilas Paswan of the LJP is likely to get the Health or Agriculture Ministry, say sources. General VK Singh could be assigned the MoS post in the Defence Ministry.

9:33 am: If NDA gets a clear majority, the Modi-led government could be sworn-in by May 20: Sources

9:30 am: Senior RSS leaders are in Delhi to oversee distribution of portfolios in a Narendra Modi-led government at the Centre. Arun Jaitley is likely to get the Finance or External Affair Ministry. (*I would personally prefer External affairs*)

*meanwhile...*

9:13 am: Congress President Sonia Gandhi will be hosting a farewell dinner for Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and her cabinet ministers this evening.* *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vyom

AugenBlick said:


> No Bengali - behari in railways
> They have ruined railways.


 Oye .. Ja Ta... but I do agree.. Nitish was good railway minister though !


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Technocrats may serve as junior ministers in Narendra Modi's government

A Narendra Modi-led government is *likely to have the smallest Cabinet in recent years*, and a sprinkling of well-known technocrats as junior ministers under Cabinet ministers who will be political heavyweights, according to people familiar with discussions about the likely contours of the next administration.

Further, a BJP government — the emergence of which was predicted by a raft of exit polls on Monday — is likely to embark on a *significant reform of government by reducing the number of ministries* over the medium term, according to people familiar with the matter.

Importantly, there will be *no move* to remove RBI Governor Raghuram Rajan, said the people cited earlier, on account of the respect he commands at home and abroad.

Contrary to widespread speculation that important portfolios could go to technocrats, the top jobs in the Cabinet will continue to remain the domain of political heavyweights, said one of the persons. Arun Jaitley, the leader of the Opposition in the Rajya Sabha, is in pole position to become finance minister* even if he suffers an electoral reversal* in Amritsar.

*Rajnath Singh*, the party president, could be the next *home or defence minister *if he decides to give up the party role. The final choice would be left to Singh, said the people cited earlier. Sushma Swaraj, the leader of the Opposition in the Lok Sabha, would also get one of the top four portfolios. Her choice of portfolio is linked to that of Singh, i.e.- if the BJP president opts for home, then Swaraj could get defence. However, Nitin Gadkari, the former BJP president, is also a possible contender for the defence portfolio, said one of the people. If Gadkari enters the picture, Swaraj could get external affairs. *Ravi Shankar Prasad, *a prominent lawyer and party spokesman, *could get the law portfolio.*

*Suresh Prabhu*, a well-regarded Cabinet minister from the Vajpayee regime, could be the energy minister, heading a ministry that will subsume the existing p*etroleum & natural gas* and power ministries as well as areas such as renewables. Similarly, a *newly created infrastructure portfolio* would encompass the *current ministries of surface transport and railways*. 
E Sreedharan, best known for building the Delhi Metro and before that the Konkan Railway, may be tapped for the position of minister of state to oversee the railway ministry.

Lok Sabha elections 2014: Technocrats may serve as junior ministers in Narendra Modi's governmentLok Sabha elections 2014: Technocrats may serve as junior ministers in Narendra Modi's governmentAmit Shah, the BJP general secretary in charge of Uttar Pradesh, could be appointed minister of state in the PMO. However, if Rajnath Singh eventually opts to join the Cabinet, Shah could succeed him. Piyush Goyal, a member of the Rajya Sabha and the party's treasurer, could be a minister of state for finance.








*Prabhat Kumar,* a former Cabinet secretary from the Vajpayee era, is one of the names being considered for the position of *principal secretary to the prime minister*. The names of PK Mishra, a Gujarat cadre bureaucrat, and Ashok Chawla, former finance secretary and currently chairman of the Competition Commission of India (CCI), are also doing the rounds. For the Cabinet secretary, the seniormost civil servant of the 1976 batch, Sutanu Behuria, is believed to be in contention although the Times of India reported on Tuesday that Javed Usmani, the chief secretary of Uttar Pradesh, is the frontrunner.

If Usmani, a 1978 batch topper, were to get the job, he would bypass eight civil servants senior to him.

A Modi government would move to strengthen the Prime Minister's Office and streamline Centre-state relations by reviving bodies such as the *Inter-State Council and the National Development Council.*

The Finance Commission, which a Modi-led administration is likely to regard as the lynchpin of Centre-state relations, could see a change at the top. The current chairman, former RBI governor YV Reddy, is based in Hyderabad and a Modi government would prefer a Delhi-based head, said one of the people quoted earlier.

*Arvind Panagariya, a wellknown economist*, could become *chairman of the Prime Minister's Economic Advisory Council.*

The current Cabinet has 71 members and the BJP Cabinet will be considerable smaller, one of the people cited earlier said. Over the course of a Modi regime, reforms would speed up with ministries such as commerce and even industry disappearing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Ridiculous to deny Modi US visa — like Reagan, he faces bias: David B Cohen - The Times of India



Abingdonboy said:


> What background/qualifications does Jaitley have for the Fin Min?



I would like Jaitley as External Affairs Minister. Subramaniam Swamy as Finance Minister - This guy though a loud mouth, is an economist and honest. It was because of him all these 2G/3G/Coal scams came forth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466443186328846336
@thesolar65 @Vyom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> cc @jha .....................lol
> 
> ABP news saying Jaitley will lose .................and Mr. Jha was many fun of me when i said Jaitley made a mistake by coming to punjab during anger against NDA



I never made fun of you.. rather of the idea that Jaitley is loosing. From what I have heard, contest is close and anyone can win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Sushma to get defence minstry.
Rajnath to home ministry.
AJ to Finance ministry.
PS: not official but speculation in media.


----------



## NKVD

kaykay said:


> Sushma to get defence minstry.
> Rajnath to home ministry.
> AJ to Finance ministry.
> PS: not official but speculation in media.


Who said defence ministry will run by sushma it will Run by Sanghis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466448344571981824

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Its a disappointment that an country who portray itself as secular biggest democracy in the world electing Prime minister whose hand is full of blood of innocent Muslim victim of communal violence.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466453397638754304

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Roybot said:


>


He is back with a new handle. His account got suspended yesterday after he tweeted to Kiron Kher "Anupam Kher ko maar daalenge" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466287832718249985 (Oh well I think his new account has been suspended too )

Screenshot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

monitor said:


> Its a disappointment that an country who portray itself as secular biggest democracy in the world electing Prime minister whose hand is full of blood of innocent Muslim victim of communal violence.


=

Thanks for the Gyan... Now out you go...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drunken-monke

monitor said:


> Its a disappointment that an country who portray itself as secular biggest democracy in the world electing Prime minister whose hand is full of blood of innocent Muslim victim of communal violence.


And who are you to judge him so???

Apex court of India has given clean chit to him and you are questioning a man under whose leadership there hasn't been a single riot in past 12-13 years.. You better ask question on Mullayam and Akhilesh under whose nose there has been more than 150 riots in UP in a single year.. You better ask Congies under whose nose Assam got rioted.. More than a decade of peace and yet you question this man??

May be you have some different spectacles which I lack to see Narendra Modi having his hands bathed in 2002 riots!!!!

And while you raise concerns over Muslim deaths in 2002 riots, need to express the same for Godhra train Victims as well as those hindu's who lost their life in same chaos....

Pretty much biased huh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

NDA + Jaylalitha + BJD + YSRC .....cnfrm support.. I always said modi will form govt with 360 seats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

monitor said:


> Its a disappointment that an country who portray itself as secular biggest democracy in the world electing Prime minister whose hand is full of blood of innocent Muslim victim of communal violence.



He is going to be elected by people so its internal matter of India and Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466453397638754304



Who is he ?


----------



## indiatester

monitor said:


> Its a disappointment that an country who portray itself as secular biggest democracy in the world electing Prime minister whose hand is full of blood of innocent Muslim victim of communal violence.


So did you vote against him? 



Jason bourne said:


> Who is he ?


Remember the pepper spray MP. Same guy.

He is an MP from Andhra from Congress. He is not associated with Congress after the bifurcation of AP. He is also a major holder in Lanco!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> NDA + Jaylalitha + BJD + YSRC .....cnfrm support.. I always said modi will form govt with 360 seats


BJP may not need them in LS but RS actually as NDA has Just 62 seats in RS so to reach halfway mark, Modi will need them. RS elections are going to be held in 2016 though.


----------



## SRP

monitor said:


> Its a disappointment that an country who portray itself as secular biggest democracy in the world electing Prime minister whose hand is full of blood of innocent Muslim victim of communal violence.



Cry me a river.....pole vaulters will be shot down.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Who is he ?



The pepper spray MP. His predictions always (more or, less) turn out to be true..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466448344571981824



Dont want any of the three bitche* (Jaya, maya, mamta) to be in the govt.


----------



## Vyom

vicky sen said:


> LOL yes.
> 
> I asked my friends whom did they vote for. They said Modi.
> They asked me whom I voted for. I said Rahul Sinha( BJP candidate). They were like " who the hell is he?"


 
You are from Kolkata mate ?


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

monitor said:


> Its a disappointment that an country who portray itself as secular biggest democracy in the world electing Prime minister whose hand is full of blood of innocent Muslim victim of communal violence.



Not an issue at all. 

When a party which has massacred hundreds of Sikhs and hindus has been ruling us for 60 years.



Jason bourne said:


> NDA + Jaylalitha + BJD + YSRC .....cnfrm support.. I always said modi will form govt with 360 seats



Personally I dont want YSRCP to be in the govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466461707901345792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

jbond197 said:


> Who do you support btw? Communists??



Having a party allegiance is in a way foolish. I support candidates who can help their constituency grow, and deliver services and infrastructure to their constituents.

Communism is outdated.



monitor said:


> Its a disappointment that an country who portray itself as secular biggest democracy in the world electing Prime minister whose hand is full of blood of innocent Muslim victim of communal violence.



It is ridiculous to expect a country, nay a population of more than a Billion be held hostage to the tragic events that unfolded 12 years ago, and deny themselves the right ot put food on the table for their kids, send their children to college in expectation that they will have jobs, to expect the leaky infrastructure is fixed.

It is unrealistic to expect a country faced with mass inflation, slowing economic growth, unemployment, poor infrastructure and somehow join hands and sing Kumbhaya for secularism.

It iis unreasonable, unfeasible to expect an Indian voter not to vote based on their interests. Jobs and growth.

You can't eat secularism, You can't give secularism to a sick child, you can't fix roads with secularism, You can't quell the stench of open drains with secularism.

Indians have voted for one othe most rational reasons of all. Their own economic interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

Vyom said:


> You are from Kolkata mate ?



Yeah


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466468705749463040


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Narendra Modi* ‏@*narendramodi*
We pledge our commitment to world peace, non-violence & service to humankind, ideals that were very close to Lord Buddha.








*Narendra Modi* ‏@*narendramodi*
On Buddha Purnima, we bow to the venerable Lord Buddha,whose teachings have guided the entire humanity for centuries


----------



## SwAggeR

monitor said:


> Its a disappointment that an country who portray itself as secular biggest democracy in the world electing Prime minister whose hand is full of blood of innocent Muslim victim of communal violence.



Thanks to growing Islamic terrorism around world.India became secular in 1974 only so now it's about time that people of India want to attain pre-74 status.


----------



## jha

Reports of Communal clashes in Hyderabad... Looks like Raja singh is winning..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Proud Hindu

jha said:


> Reports of Communal clashes in Hyderabad... Looks like Raja singh is winning..



Communal Violence erupts :Two Killed , 8 Injured in Kishanbagh Old City Hyderabad - Worldnews.com


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466471784347623424
Disturbing... Very disturbing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

jha said:


> Reports of Communal clashes in Hyderabad... Looks like Raja singh is winning..


I dont think it is related to elections, someone burnt a sikh flag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Reports of Communal clashes in Hyderabad... Looks like Raja singh is winning..



Timesnow said Owaisi - 0 seats!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Meanwhile this bigot Owaisi already started a campaign to save secular rioters...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466469451781902336


ExtraOdinary said:


> I dont think it is related to elections, someone burnt a sikh flag



I guess there is no place for any religious flag other than one particular "secular" flag in Secular Hyderabad...



arp2041 said:


> Timesnow said Owaisi - 0 seats!!



Arnab has gone nuts. Noone can defeat Owaisi in his area...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@jha according to the deal b/w TRS-MIM Owaisi would be the home minister of Telengana!!!

God Save our brothers.


----------



## drunken-monke

arp2041 said:


> @jha according to the deal b/w TRS-MIM Owaisi would be the home minister of Telengana!!!
> 
> God Save our brothers.


 I live at hyderabad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466479895296901120


----------



## kaykay

AAP is gonna break all records by losing deposites in great numbers.



Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466479895296901120


ho gaya natak chalu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

I hate BJP for supporting Division of Andhra Pradesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vyom

kaykay said:


> AAP is gonna break all records by losing deposites in great numbers.



I want AK49 to loose deposit beyond anything and everything.



Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466479895296901120




She should get Defence or External affairs. Her demand is not unfair she is an honest and capable person after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha according to the deal b/w TRS-MIM Owaisi would be the home minister of Telengana!!!
> 
> God Save our brothers.



Thats exactly what is required for BJP to spread in Telangana...



drunken-monke said:


> I live at hyderabad....



Whats the situation out there..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

monitor said:


> Its a disappointment that an country who portray itself as secular biggest democracy in the world electing Prime minister whose hand is full of blood of innocent Muslim victim of communal violence.


tum log bina bulaaye kyon aa jate ho is thread main..our country our coice


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AugenBlick

heisenberg said:


> tum log bina bulaaye kyon aa jate ho is thread main..our country our coice


bina bulaye ye haramkhor country me aa gaye ... tu thread ki baat karta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466481775158779904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466481447759806464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

jha said:


> Thats exactly what is required for BJP to spread in Telangana...
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the situation out there..?


Can't tell much at this moment.. Only by evening, I will be able to tell you.. Am at office at present..


----------



## Vyom

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466481447759806464



Why is this guy acting like a pig.. ?? he looks like one .. but to openly endorse 'eye for an eye' is idiotic..


----------



## WAR-rior

Android said:


> I hate BJP for supporting Division of Andhra Pradesh.


That was need of tym. With growing population and need to remove poverty and catering to the cornerest of the places, it is important to come out with more number of states.

I wud infact suggest UP split into Purvanchal, Bundelkhand and Paschim UP.

Maharashtra into Vidarbha and Maharashtra.

Infact all those states which have different issues and problems within the state. Decentralization is the need of time.

More states, more capitals, more even allocation of central funds, increased importance of nearby cities, better connectivity, increased prosperity.

With huge states, we are only limiting our real potential.


----------



## Tridibans

Vyom said:


> Why is this guy acting like a pig.. ?? he looks like one .. but to openly endorse 'eye for an eye' is idiotic..


its a fake account



Vyom said:


> Why is this guy acting like a pig.. ?? he looks like one .. but to openly endorse 'eye for an eye' is idiotic..


its a fake account

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Vyom said:


> Why is this guy acting like a pig.. ?? he looks like one .. but to openly endorse 'eye for an eye' is idiotic..





Vyom said:


> Why is this guy acting like a pig.. ?? he looks like one .. but to openly endorse 'eye for an eye' is idiotic..




Because he just want excuses to get particular community cleansed from India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466490603090751488


Tridibans said:


> its a fake account
> 
> 
> its a fake account



You shouldn't have clarified that. He is Bhai fuckeer reborn.


----------



## thesolar65

kaykay said:


> AAP is gonna break all records by losing deposites in great numbers.
> 
> 
> ho gaya natak chalu.



Thhappad kha kha ke jo bhi kamaye the woh sab jayega!!


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466489808496631808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466488784872538112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466443186328846336
> @thesolar65 @Vyom



Bichara, kana kriba bujhi paru nathiba. Sanga hebi na hebini? Mo matare sanga hele bhala. Kintu state re asubidha!! Kana kriba kuha?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466492048929865728
Which secular cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466492395899867137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466492477479063553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466492664947683328


----------



## kaykay

RSS has done Its own survey with the help of its volunteers from each and every booth and giving 226 seats to BJP and 259 to NDA. UP-45, Bihar-18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466492937577463808


----------



## WAR-rior

kaykay said:


> RSS has done Its own survey with the help of its volunteers from each and every booth and giving 226 seats to BJP and 259 to NDA. UP-45, Bihar-18


Source?


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> RSS has done Its own survey with the help of its volunteers from each and every booth and giving 226 seats to BJP and 259 to NDA. UP-45, Bihar-18



Add 10 more from UP and 10 more from Bihar.


----------



## kaykay

thesolar65 said:


> Thhappad kha kha ke jo bhi kamaye the woh sab jayega!!


Kejriwal is all set to lose his deposite too let alone other APes. To save deposite, 1.5+ lakhs votes are required in Varanasi and Kejriwal will no way touch that figure.


----------



## WAR-rior

Vyom said:


> Why is this guy acting like a pig.. ?? he looks like one .. but to openly endorse 'eye for an eye' is idiotic..


This is the Real Account.

Nitin Gadkari (nitin_gadkari) on Twitter


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> Add 10 more from UP and 10 more from Bihar.


I hope so but lets stick to this figure till actual results would come as It looks realistic. Besides RSS has a vast volunteer network all over in India so if they are saying then there must be some truth in it.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466495977898405888


kaykay said:


> I hope so but lets stick to this figure till actual results would come as It looks realistic. Besides RSS has a vast volunteer network all over in India so if they are saying then there must be some truth in it.


Watch out for Today's CNN-IBN post poll result and add minimum 10 more to NDA's tally.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466499673050869760
So Sushma's nautanki is a part of this..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

thesolar65 said:


> Bichara, kana kriba bujhi paru nathiba. Sanga hebi na hebini? Mo matare sanga hele bhala. Kintu state re asubidha!! Kana kriba kuha?



hehehehe Naveen kintu kahichi je se kichi decision neini ki party ra meeting re kichi decide bi heini. Mote laguchi outside support debe certain condition re. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466484077911367680


----------



## Soumitra

thesolar65 said:


> Bichara, kana kriba bujhi paru nathiba. Sanga hebi na hebini? Mo matare sanga hele bhala. Kintu state re asubidha!! Kana kriba kuha?






desert warrior said:


> hehehehe Naveen kintu kahichi je se kichi decision neini ki party ra meeting re kichi decide bi heini. Mote laguchi outside support debe certain condition re.



Translation?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466504983853412352


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466500329203183616

Hmmm... Kya baat hai..? In last 2 days, I have heard quite a few claiming 60-65 seats in UP..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466492395899867137
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466492477479063553
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466492664947683328




NDTV all nonsence.



Android said:


> I hate BJP for supporting Division of Andhra Pradesh.



When we telugu people dont have unity, why blame BJP


----------



## NKVD

kaykay said:


> I hope so but lets stick to this figure till actual results would come as It looks realistic. Besides RSS has a vast volunteer network all over in India so if they are saying then there must be some truth in it.


they are proven wrong Many times before last year also in state election specially in delhi.


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466500329203183616
> 
> Hmmm... Kya baat hai..? In last 2 days, I have heard quite a few claiming 60-65 seats in UP..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466508717656375296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP




----------



## arp2041

GR8................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466506894195314688
FEAR MONGERING!!


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466489808496631808
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466488784872538112



So Muslims destroyed Jain idol in Meerut?


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> So Muslims destroyed Jain idol in Meerut?



Not sure about Meerut. But burnt SIkh lag in hyderabad.


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> Not sure about Meerut. But burnt SIkh lag in hyderabad.



Just read this. Seems like just what Owaisi's half wit goon squad would do.

Cut yourself off from the rest of the community and then whine about discrimination.

Oh, what's that? Shia Muslims are doing well in India because they give a damn about education and are business savvy?

You don't say?


----------



## SwAggeR

Who the **** is this ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466514354205360128


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> Just read this. Seems like just what Owaisi's half wit goon squad would do.
> 
> Cut yourself off from the rest of the community and then whine about discrimination.
> 
> Oh, what's that? Shia Muslims are doing well in India because they give a damn about education and are business savvy?
> 
> You don't say?



Owaisis are going to face a lot of problems if their goons do not mend their ways. Counter polarization against them is already happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

kaykay said:


> I hope so but lets stick to this figure till actual results would come as It looks realistic. Besides RSS has a vast volunteer network all over in India so if they are saying then there must be some truth in it.




Rss denied doing any survey ...


----------



## arp2041

Newsx reporting that BJP-TDP would support TRS in state to keep Congress out & in return.................................................. !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> GR8................
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466506894195314688
> FEAR MONGERING!!


Preemptive strike by sickular brigade. State govt's should be vigilant & not let this get out of hand. These kinda situations can only arise in Congress ruled states as they are willingly promoting this propaganda!



arp2041 said:


> Newsx reporting that BJP-TDP would support TRS in state to keep Congress out & in return.................................................. !!!


That would be a great move. You can not afford to have Owaisi & his cronies to run the asylum in Hyderabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

BJP will save both Telengana & Seemandhra - DON'T U WORRY.


----------



## Prometheus

CorporateAffairs said:


> Disagree. They are looking for get rid of Akalis. Not BJP.
> 
> Asshol** Sidhu could have focussed on Punjab rather than being a joker in IPL.




bhai sahib ....................search taza news from Amritsar ..


BJP minister anil joshi is doing gunda gardi......................he has beaten two lawyer who campaigned against him in bogus votes case..............apprantly for which he has been found guilty..........xD

yeh hai bjp of punjab


----------



## kaykay

Meanwhile

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466521821006020608

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> Meanwhile
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466521821006020608



I guess he thinks none of BSP and SP gona touch double digit figures.


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> I guess he thinks none of BSP and SP gona touch double digit figures.


Lets hope. Any seat going to SP or BSP are total waste. Its time to nail them with everything possible and let them literally beg for their life.


----------



## SwAggeR

@jha take this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466524958571511809
Bloody opportunist.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466528218481037312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> GR8................
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466506894195314688
> FEAR MONGERING!!



They've done this before election, whats the result, we'll know in one more day.

Now, after elections, It will hurt them badly, if they dont stop doing this.


----------



## Vyom

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466490603090751488
> You shouldn't have clarified that. He is Bhai fuckeer reborn.



'If' you've called me Bhai *some-fuckeer-***-reborn* .. The following points...

a) I am not
b) I am apart of the BJP volunteer base these elections.
c) Nitin Gadkari is well beyond an asshole, you will have to meet him to know him. 

Don't get Judgmental on people on your own (unfounded) preconceived notions.



Tridibans said:


> its a fake account
> 
> 
> its a fake account



Thanks  appreciate that.


----------



## Star Wars

Chanakyas numbers are Bizarre , i heard the6y got it right in 2004 and 2009 exit polls

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Star Wars said:


> Chanakyas numbers are Bizarre , i heard the6y got it right in 2004 and 2009 exit polls


and 2013.

I'm crossing my fingers and hoping they're right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Chanakyas numbers are Bizarre , i heard the6y got it right in 2004 and 2009 exit polls


well.. their prediction was the closest one when it came to Delhi results last time around. While everyone else gave below 10 to AAP, they gave 31.. & everyone else laughed at them at the time! So let's hope they will prove themselves right this time too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> and 2013.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers and hoping they're right.



holy fak 340 figure... and ill probably go mental with joy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

IF NDA gets majority i heard that a couple of pro congress ruled States will fall , including Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Star Wars said:


> Chanakyas numbers are Bizarre , i heard the6y got it right in 2004 and 2009 exit polls


Most important ones were the Delhi elections.

They were the only ones to give AAP close to BJP as majority.

Below are the Delhi Exit Polls.






Actual Results in Delhi :

PartyWonSwing
*CONG 8
BJP+ 32
AAP 28
OTHERS 2*

Some reason, other agencies and Media Channnel are not counting out Chanakya this time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466540039737192448
Looks like Mulla-yam knows the results of his state already!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466518252169203713

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466548881866518528

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466550413899345920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466550317950464000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Angry Bird

आम आदमी पार्टी के नेता योगेन्द्र यादव एक टीवी चैनल के कार्यकर्म मे कहा कि " हमारी समझदारी मे कमी हो सकती है लेकिन ईमानदारी मे नहीं". हा हा हा , भाई साहब, ईमानदार तो मनमोहन सिंह भी थे।

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kaykay

Star Wars said:


> holy fak 340 figure... and ill probably go mental with joy


Thats true. But not to forget that BJP+ has Just 62 RS seats in Rajyasabha and thats Just 1/4th. BJP will need help of many regional parties to pass major bills atleast for next 2 years as RS elections will be held in 2016 and then only BJP can reach half way mark on Its own.


----------



## Kaalapani

monitor said:


> Its a disappointment that an country who portray itself as secular biggest democracy in the world electing Prime minister whose hand is full of blood of innocent Muslim victim of communal violence.




Next in line are all Bengali Illegals.


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> Thats true. But not to forget that BJP+ has Just 62 RS seats in Rajyasabha and thats Just 1/4th. BJP will need help of many regional parties to pass major bills atleast for next 2 years as RS elections will be held in 2016 and then only BJP can reach half way mark on Its own.


 
Even in combined session NDA will required [(543+245)/2]=394 seats that's why NDA needs at least 332 seats in LS to get important bills passed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aakash_2410

kaykay said:


> Thats true. But not to forget that BJP+ has Just 62 RS seats in Rajyasabha and thats Just 1/4th. BJP will need help of many regional parties to pass major bills atleast for next 2 years as RS elections will be held in 2016 and then only BJP can reach half way mark on Its own.



@kaykay Nahh bro. RS doesn't matter even if any bill doesn't get passed in RS, in the joint-session parliament it will get passed because, there are more than double LS members than RS.

Anyways, where have you been bro? Not talked to you in ages!


----------



## Vyom

Congress man commits suicide over exit polls in Tirunelveli - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> Even in combined session NDA will required [(543+245)/2]=394 seats that's why NDA needs at least 332 seats in LS to get important bills passed.


oh okay. Thanks for clarification.



aakash_2410 said:


> @kaykay Nahh bro. RS doesn't matter even if any bill doesn't get passed in RS, in the joint-session parliament it will get passed because, there are more than double LS members than RS.
> 
> Anyways, where have you been bro? Not talked to you in ages!


Thanks for the clarification bro. Hehe yeah dude Its been long since talking to you. I am fine. You tel? Studies over? FB pe aa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

I think the following parties will either join NDA or support from outside if NDA just reach either close or crosses 272 mark:

TRS, YSRC, BJD, AIADMK, Independents, one of NC or PDP, Mayawati, even TMC, JDS, JMM, vertical split of JDU & one fraction should join NDA, INLD, AGP......

Many are anti-Congress & many are just Power hungry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Vyom said:


> Congress man commits suicide over exit polls in Tirunelveli - The Times of India



He should have waited till 16'th like his leaders.



kaykay said:


> I guess It reqires half way mark in both LS and RS to pass a bill. Isn't it?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification bro. Hehe yeah dude Its been long since talking to you. I am fine. You tel? Studies over?



Joint sections are different.Mid way mark of combined strength of LS and RS will suffice for passing bills.


----------



## Vyom

SwAggeR said:


> He should have waited till 16'th like his leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Joint sections are different.Mid way mark of combined strength of LS and RS will suffice for passing bills.




I am just waiting to see the look on Congressi people faces after the rout that they will face. Especially that of Sonia Manio and Dogvijay Singh. 

It was so heart breaking to see Vajpayee shahab's face and hear his words in 2004. That bitch Sonia is so disgraceful.. Advani and Vajpayee were considerate to her in their govt, she acted as a bitch once she won... God I hate her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466567743631028224

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CorporateAffairs

preparations on at BJP headquarters for press meet, 16th.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> no way... joker Ashutosh winning against Harshvardan & Kapil Sibal? Ashish Khetan beating Ajay Makan & Meenakshi Lekhi? This can not be serious.. @Sidak what do you reckon? Is there any possibility of this being true?



I can bet that Ashutosh ain't going to Win at any cost & there would be neck to neck fight in New Delhi Constituency, anyone can win by shortest of Margins.

I'm big time confused by these Opinion Polls & ain't believing in any of them. I'm waiting for Exact Polls on 16th May, keeping my fingers crossed & prepared for surprised reults.


----------



## jbond197

CorporateAffairs said:


> preparations on at BJP headquarters for press meet, 16th.


Are you associated with BJP directly? Just curious to know because of this pic of internal BJP office preparation..

Yaar, yeh AAPtards ka kya hoga.. One of them, over FB, is claiming that there is going to be a big surprise in Varanasi and Kejriwal will come out as a winner. As a result Nifty will see unstoppable fall, he is openly advising people to short Nifty on 16th May. God please help them!! I don't know what Kejri fed them, they were normal human beings just a few months back!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466578395485454336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466579204294074368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466579294521925633


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

2 more days and the waiting is over.....


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

@Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LURKER

jbond197 said:


> Ridiculous to deny Modi US visa — like Reagan, he faces bias: David B Cohen - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> I would like Jaitley as External Affairs Minister. Subramaniam Swamy as Finance Minister - This guy though a loud mouth, is an economist and honest. It was because of him all these 2G/3G/Coal scams came forth.



Swamy will most probably get Commerce and Industry, Finance will be reserved for some senior leader of the party.


----------



## Roybot

ExtraOdinary said:


> @Roybot



Am actually shocked that he was a real person. I thought he was just some fake troll. How can be someone so retarded

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

New future government.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466589139841056768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Day after tomorrow at this time we will be celebrating .....

Congress vote share standing at 22% , is it just pure co-incidence that Hindu population is at 78% in India ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ExtraOdinary said:


> @Roybot





Roybot said:


> Am actually shocked that he was a real person. I thought he was just some fake troll. How can be someone so retarded


So he is a real dude? I honestly thought he was a 'secular' guy pretending to be from majority! Got to give it to his audacity in disclosing his real identity!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indrani

Roybot said:


> Am actually shocked that he was a real person. I thought he was just some fake troll. How can be someone so retarded



Not just someone, he was a congress party worker, close to Digvijay Singh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466593721484861441


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


> Day after tomorrow at this time we will be celebrating .....



I talked to some of my friends who are members of Student wing of Shiv Sena they said situation is a bit tense in the upper level of party better not to get too excited as of now.


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> I talked to some of my friends who are members of Student wing of Shiv Sena they said situation is a bit tense in the upper level of party better not to get too excited as of now.



Tense ? BJP seemsed quiet confident from what i can see 
Upper level of Shiv Sena or NDA ? becaue likes of Shiv Sena is loosing their relevence , once Namo becomes PM all their votes will only go to BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


> Tense ? BJP seemsed quiet confident from what i can see



Quite strange actually but local leaders and workers aren't sharing the same enthusiasm shown by Upper Leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Quite strange actually but local leaders and workers aren't sharing the same enthusiasm shown by Upper Leadership.



From what i heard from Times now the Entire BJP HQ was brimming with confidence and BJP were acting like they already got NAMO as PM which Congy HQ was all in a depressed . Amit Shah says 300+ , considering his track record, ill trust him ...

Maybe local leaders and workers are worried about their respective seats


----------



## Chronos

Android said:


> Quite strange actually but local leaders and workers aren't sharing the same enthusiasm shown by Upper Leadership.



To be realistic, we will know on the 16th how accurate the exit polls were.

Prepare to be shocked or overjoyed, depending on where your allegiances lie.


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> From what i heard from Times now the Entire BJP HQ was brimming with confidence and BJP were acting like they already got NAMO as PM which Congy HQ was all in a depressed . Amit Shah says 300+ , considering his track record, ill trust him ...
> 
> Maybe local leaders and workers are worried about their respective seats




If he says 300+ then it will be around 325 ...dont be surprise then


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> To be realistic, we will know on the 16th how accurate the exit polls were.
> 
> Prepare to be shocked or overjoyed, depending on where your allegiances lie.



It should be a comfortable BJP win . From what i got from my friends in BJP . They aren't really worried ..
IF there is an unexpected result , then god help this country ...


----------



## ExtraOdinary

JanjaWeed said:


> So he is a real dude? I honestly thought he was a 'secular' guy pretending to be from majority! Got to give it to his audacity in disclosing his real identity!


He is very much real, you will be shocked 

Tigmanshu Dhulia’s filmi state - The Times of India 
*
Film: 'Bullet Raja'
Starring: Saif Ali Khan
U.P. Connect: A gangster buddy film set in UP, written by Dhulia and Allahabadi historian Amaresh Mishra*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Let's keep our expectations minimum for now 200-210 for BJP and 240-250 for NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Hai "paap"ular
Psuedo secular
Spectacular
Still a bachelor

Pappu ki sister tez hai
Pappu Congress mein craze hai
Pappu mummy ka ladla
Pappu dikhta angrez hai

Pappu ka IQ kam hai
Aur teacher Diggy Raja

isliye..

Pappu can't win sala...
Pappu jeet nahi sakta

----------------------------

got this from facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


> Upper level of Shiv Sena or NDA ? becaue likes of Shiv Sena is loosing their relevence , once Namo becomes PM all their votes will only go to BJP



Shiv Sena as BJP on its own barely exists in Mumbai now.


----------



## Star Wars

just contacted my friends in BJP(a forum member) .. their internal surveys says 303 for NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

What's the final NDA tally 5forty3 is predicting???


----------



## cloud_9

Has anyone seen the pics of Hyderabad clashes.You will only see pics of Sikhs but the the other minority is missing,it is as if they are shadow rioting 

But then again why are these losers out on street,is burning a flag that inflammatory.Put a bullet in their heads who are destroying public property

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

cloud_9 said:


> Has anyone seen the pics of Hyderabad clashes.You will only see pics of Sikhs but the the other minority is missing,it is as if they are shadow rioting
> 
> But then again why are these losers out on street,is burning a flag that inflammatory.Put a bullet in their heads who are destroying public property



I totally agree with you. There is a DIKTAT given to the Main Stream Media - NEVER EVER SHOW "MAJOR MINORITIES" IN BAD LIGHT ELSE PACK UR BAGS.

No Media outlet can break this diktat.


----------



## indiatester

Android said:


> Let's keep our expectations minimum for now 200-210 for BJP and 240-250 for NDA.



"*The nice part about being a pessimist is that you are constantly being either proven right or pleasantly surprised*." George Will

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Just found out Congress needs minimum 10% of total LS seats (54-55) for getting leader of opposition status in look sabha. Since Leader of Opposition enjoys the same rank as a cabinet minister there is a minimum criteria set for that


----------



## Tridibans

ExtraOdinary said:


> He is very much real, you will be shocked
> 
> Tigmanshu Dhulia’s filmi state - The Times of India
> *Film: 'Bullet Raja'
> Starring: Saif Ali Khan
> U.P. Connect: A gangster buddy film set in UP, written by Dhulia and Allahabadi historian Amaresh Mishra*



What did he say exactly before his account on twitter got suspended?


----------



## Roybot

cloud_9 said:


> Has anyone seen the pics of Hyderabad clashes.You will only see pics of Sikhs but the the other minority is missing,it is as if they are shadow rioting
> 
> But then again why are these losers out on street,is burning a flag that inflammatory.Put a bullet in their heads who are destroying public property



All the 4 who are dead are of the "secular" kind though. They messed with the wrong kind of Kaafirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tridibans

Tridibans said:


> What did he say exactly before his account on twitter got suspended?



http://inagist.com/all/466573523801362433/

BREAKING-FINALLY AMARESH MISHRA ARRESTED BY UP STF & NOIDA POLICE FOR ABUSING NARENDRA MODI. - New Delhi | Frrole


----------



## JanjaWeed

ExtraOdinary said:


> He is very much real, you will be shocked
> 
> Tigmanshu Dhulia’s filmi state - The Times of India
> *Film: 'Bullet Raja'
> Starring: Saif Ali Khan
> U.P. Connect: A gangster buddy film set in UP, written by Dhulia and Allahabadi historian Amaresh Mishra*


What? This lunatic is a writer? bwwaahhh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Tridibans said:


> What did he say exactly before his account on twitter got suspended?


I have been following him since last year. Saaala mental aadmi hai.







Yesterday he tweeted to Kiron Kher "Anupam Kher ko maar dalenge",
I think that was the straw which broke the camel's back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Rahul skips Farewell Dinner for PM


----------



## arp2041

Guys, for any queries regardnig counting follow @counting2014 on twitter.



Star Wars said:


> Rahul skips Farewell Dinner for PM



Chota Bheem chalu honey wala hai!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> Rahul skips Farewell Dinner for PM



Like mother like son, Ingrate little stuck up bitches.


----------



## Parul

Andher Nagri, Chopat Raja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

In India twitter has become more of a political battleground rather than social networking site

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Appears that Rahul Gandhi is no longer in the country. Hehehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> Rahul skips Farewell Dinner for PM



Apparently he is not in India.... 

 ABP News *✔* @*abpnewstv* 
Rahul Gandhi not in the country right now: Sources

Wonder whether he has taken his pet doggy as well to italy or spain wherever he has gone vacationing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Congress debating idea of 'enlarged' UPA-III to stop Modi - The Times of India


----------



## Kaalapani

ExtraOdinary said:


> I have been following him since last year. Saaala mental aadmi hai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday he tweeted to Kiron Kher "Anupam Kher ko maar dalenge",
> I think that was the straw which broke the camel's back



HE is actually student of diggi raja.

Every thing from his tweets comes from Diggis approval..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Tridibans said:


> Apparently he is not in India....
> 
> ABP News *✔* @*abpnewstv*
> Rahul Gandhi not in the country right now: Sources
> 
> Wonder whether he has taken his pet doggy as well to italy or spain wherever he has gone vacationing



That guy doesn't deserve anything, he never owns DEFEAT but is the first one to take the credit for win.

Having fun with his GF everytime country is in trouble - remember UK disaster? 

Now he just ran away when UPA is eying DEFEAT.

Modi won the day when he was up again Pappu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

AK-49 on 16th May.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaalapani

Sidak said:


> AK-49 on 16th May.



he got crores in donations.


----------



## Tridibans

pvsarath said:


> HE is actually student of diggi raja.
> 
> Every thing from his tweets comes from Diggis approval..



Disgusting. Now I know the secret behind Bhai Zakir and that other guy.... 

Atleast @Prometheus has valid reasons to support AAP and often debates about the ills affecting his own state but those Khangressi  bots were terrible.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

pvsarath said:


> he got crores in donations.



CM rehta toh 5 saal tak Crores ate rehte.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> That guy doesn't deserve anything, he never owns DEFEAT but is the first one to take the credit for win.
> 
> Having fun with his GF everytime country is in trouble - remember UK disaster?
> 
> Now he just ran away when UPA is eying DEFEAT.
> 
> Modi won the day when he was up again Pappu.


Hehehehehe, he is a god send, India now actually has an opportunity to get rid of the dynasty once and for all


----------



## Kaalapani

Sidak said:


> CM rehta toh 5 saal tak Crores ate rehte.



Donations life long aate hai.


----------



## JanjaWeed

pvsarath said:


> HE is actually student of diggi raja.
> 
> Every thing from his tweets comes from Diggis approval..


lol.. he is upset 'cause diggy is called doggy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. he is upset 'cause diggy is called doggy!



All these he is being protected by Diggi raja and dongress.When tides turn Footsoldiers will be sacrificed.This guys time is up and will be permanently sealed in prison with danda treatment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

ExtraOdinary said:


> Hehehehehe, he is a god send, India now actually has an opportunity to get rid of the dynasty once and for all



One thing is for sure. Modi is a man for missions. He sets really high standards for himself and his team. If he becomes the PM, together with close aides like Shah and Jeitley, we are for a NaMo era in India 2014-2024 (perhaps 2029)!.

Picture this.... He never lost from Gujarat as CM candidate. Won 3 times in a row. While all states suffer from anti incumbency, he suffered pro-incumbency. If BJP+ gets 272 (real probability), he will be the first person in modern day India (post liberalization and real development of the nation post 1980's) to do so. Not an easy feat, is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> Hehehehehe, he is a god send, India now actually has an opportunity to get rid of the dynasty once and for all



Pathetic, if Congress has any self respect than they should immediately throw this IDIOT out with his Momma.

& bring leaders on merit just like Modi came up.

Or else, Congress is DOOMED. This is 21st Century Youngistan. They will never like a Family rule in India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466598343884693506
Rahul Baba took the ADVICE of Giriraj Singh Quite LITERALLY!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

arp2041 said:


> Pathetic, if Congress has any self respect than they should immediately throw this IDIOT out with his Momma.
> 
> & bring leaders on merit just like Modi came up.
> 
> Or else, Congress is DOOMED. This is 21st Century Youngistan. They will never like a Family rule in India.



Congress is looking at the barrel of an Arjun tank. With every elections, most of congressi loyalists (all the old age pensioners) are decreasing and newer generations are massively pro-modi. About the Muslims, BJP can only go higher from the current support. With every election, more and more muslims are voting for BJP. Expect a Congress free India if Modi gets absolute majority, within next 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

No more fun about Pappu 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466612990867828736

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

pvsarath said:


> Donations life long aate hai.



Mitti Paoo - Aak - 49 pay.


----------



## Kaalapani

Sidak said:


> Mitti Paoo - Aak - 49 pay.


cant get you.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466615705236828160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466615705236828160





LOOK......Tides are TURNING!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466617914406100992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

pvsarath said:


> cant get you.



I meant - let's Burry AK49.


----------



## Kaalapani

Sidak said:


> I meant - let's Burry AK49.



he burried him self by taking on modi.

ambani and adani will hunt him down with dongress protection.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> I can bet that Ashutosh ain't going to Win at any cost & there would be neck to neck fight in New Delhi Constituency, anyone can win by shortest of Margins.
> 
> I'm big time confused by these Opinion Polls & ain't believing in any of them. I'm waiting for Exact Polls on 16th May, keeping my fingers crossed & prepared for surprised reults.


Was just listening to NDTV & Pranoy Roy told Meenakshi Lekhi that she is winning as per post poll predictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466615705236828160



What happened to her ????


----------



## Soumitra

#ExcusesForRahul trend on twitter

Twitter / Search - #ExcusesForRahul


----------



## WAR-rior

Sidak said:


> I meant - let's Burry AK49.


Definitely not burry. I wud and as always did, prefer AAP in opposition rather than Congress. We want great governance by BJP but even they are prone to corruption and AAP is the best team to act as opposition. Dont simply write them off. With experience they will get only better.



Star Wars said:


> What happened to her ????


Obviously, BJP is in power now. Loyalties change.


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Was just listening to NDTV & Pranoy Roy told Meenakshi Lekhi that she is winning as per post poll predictions.



@Sidak Do REMEMBER...........WE WERE THE ONE TO BREAK THE NEWS FIRST BEFORE ANY OPINION/EXIT POLL HERE ONLY ON PDF!!! 

 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466620643644301312
Modi to be MP from both Varanasi and Vadodara seats using 3D holographic technology | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> Was just listening to NDTV & Pranoy Roy told Meenakshi Lekhi that she is winning as per post poll predictions.



I and my family campaigned for her. If she wins, I'll be happy for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> I and my family campaigned for her. If she wins, I'll be happy for her.



So you will get a cabinet berth in her New Delhi Constituency Government??


----------



## Parul

WAR-rior said:


> Definitely not burry. I wud and as always did, prefer AAP in opposition rather than Congress. We want great governance by BJP but even they are prone to corruption and AAP is the best team to act as opposition. Dont simply write them off. With experience they will get only better.
> 
> 
> Obviously, BJP is in power now. Loyalties change.



Are bhai, main uska party ko burry karne ko nahi kha...Mera kehna tha ki usse abhi bury karo...Bad may dekhenge AK49 ko.



arp2041 said:


> So you will get a cabinet berth in her New Delhi Constituency Government??



BD section may ja kar Trolling kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466627253624139777

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466627995965612032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466628652286099456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Angry Bird

@Indian Jaat could you please delete those pics ?


----------



## anonymus

Ravi Nair said:


> Having a party allegiance is in a way foolish. I support candidates who can help their constituency grow, and deliver services and infrastructure to their constituents.



Most of the things that promotes growth of a constituency whether it is electricity or Roads are in state list which makes voting for " Local Development " in National Election, infructuous. National elections elects lok sabhs which is for making broad policy and administrative decisions, not erecting electricity poles in a village.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Jaat

Angry Bird said:


> @Indian Jaat could you please delete those pics ?


Which one??


----------



## Angry Bird

Indian Jaat said:


> Which one??



Leave it now.


----------



## kaykay

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466615705236828160


GF se milne gaya hai UK.


----------



## NKVD

kaykay said:


> GF se milne gaya hai UK.


Well moral support line gya hai kandhe say rakh kar Rone gya hai


----------



## Angry Bird

Sidak said:


> I and my family campaigned for her. If she wins, I'll be happy for her.



Jangpura or Lajpat Nagar  ??


----------



## Parul

Angry Bird said:


> Jangpura or Lajpat Nagar  ??



I campaigned for here in entire New Delhi Constituency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Mere pehle question ka answer nahi diya tumne ?


----------



## jha

So Hyderabad incident finds no mention at all... Great..


----------



## kaykay

NKVD said:


> Well moral support line gya hai kandhe say rakh kar Rone gya hai


Kuch bhi kar le, Pappu paas nahi hoga. Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Where are you putting up in Delhi ? I am also a delhite.


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> Chota Bheem chalu honey wala hai!!!!





Star Wars said:


> Rahul skips Farewell Dinner for PM


Ab kya muh dikhayega haramkhor


jbond197 said:


> Yaar, yeh AAPtards ka kya hoga.. One of them, over FB, is claiming that there is going to be a big surprise in Varanasi and Kejriwal will come out as a winner. As a result Nifty will see unstoppable fall, he is openly advising people to short Nifty on 16th May. God please help them!! I don't know what Kejri fed them, they were normal human beings just a few months back


Duniya me chootiyon ki kami nahi. Kisi na kisi ka katna hoga agar share market me .... to inka hi sahi 


Vyom said:


> It was so heart breaking to see Vajpayee shahab's face and hear his words in 2004. That bitch Sonia is so disgraceful.. Advani and Vajpayee were considerate to her in their govt, she acted as a bitch once she won... God I hate her.


I hate her so fucking much. Brother, don't sweat, we will prevail.
10 yrs of modi will send that bitch packing.
But the current UPA paid media is trying to project Priyanka as the 2nd Indira.
We must nip this in the bud for these Maino's to be kicked out of our Hindusthan.


Sidak said:


> AK-49 on 16th May.


Iska main aim paisa kamana tha ..... Modi ka naam leke bahut chaapa hai isne.


Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466617914406100992


----------



## jha

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466615705236828160



All the liberal/secular media people must be getting crazy with Rahul Gandhi. They have invested so much in him. Have given him a free pass for all of his screw ups.. All 10 years of investment gone now. Must be real tragic being a liberal media person right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

Sidak said:


> My college is in South Delhi & it's almost over now. Last exam 17th -college khatam.


Which college ??


----------



## AugenBlick

Arnab grows restless, breaks into strong rooms where EVMs are kept to count votes himself | Faking News

*Arnab grows restless, breaks into strong rooms where EVMs are kept to count votes himself*
Published on May 14, 2014by indianpsycho

*Mumbai.* Editor-in-chief of _Times Now_ Arnab Goswami was today caught red handed in wee hours by booth officials, trying to break into Walkeshwar road strong room, in Malabar Hill area.

The news anchor was reportedly trying to break in only with the intention to count the votes in EVMs stored in the strong room, as he just could not wait any longer for the election results.




Arnab in the act..

According to onlookers, just before barging in, he screamed, “_The Nation can’t wait any longer now_” and started hammering the lock to break it.

“With every hit, he would scream _Never ever ever make me wait for so long for a result,” the_ onlooker disclosed.

As the noise levels rose, it alerted people around the area, and police officials who were guarding it immediately took him into custody.

“I am not some other journalist who you can arrest and get away with. I will expose you on Newshour,” Arnab was yelling as he was being led away Police.

When the news reached _Times Now_ studio in Parel, people close to Arnab tried to defend him.




Arnab being arrested and forcefully led away by Police.

According to them, after having discussed every permutation and combination, and after debating the exit poll data threadbare for 2 days at stretch, Arnab was getting desperate for the results and his restlessness was growing by the day.

“Frankly, even the nation is restless, and we all know that Arnab knows the nation best,” a cameraman at _Times Now_ told Faking News.

“He was even done discussing things like, what percentage of people wearing VIP underwear voted for Congress and BJP,” revealed Arnab’s subordinate.

As per his staff, he had even requested VS Sampath in an uncharacteristically polite manner to prepone the results.

“I jokingly told him let’s just break into the strong rooms, and count the votes ourselves to remain the come first in the race like always. Never knew he would take it so seriously,” Navika from _Times Now_ confessed.

Meanwhile cashing in on the news, Rajdeep Sardesai tweeted, “Anchor of a leading news channel who gives sermons on honesty takes law into hands. Shocking but true! We believe in Restraint over Restlessness.”

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466647563148730369


----------



## wolfschanzze

jha said:


> So Hyderabad incident finds no mention at all... Great..


Only local telugu channels showed news about riot.Not even a mention of it in english media.


----------



## Chronos

wolfschanzze said:


> Only local telugu channels showed news about riot.Not even a mention of it in english media.



Saw the article in The Hindu.

But references to Communities involved has been removed.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Ravi Nair said:


> Saw the article in The Hindu.
> 
> But references to Communities involved has been removed.


That reference thing is moderated in news most of the time.But its obvious who burned the flag and who fought whom


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466610198606774272


----------



## WAR-rior

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466610198606774272


Seems hes gone to his foreign Masters to buy his safeguard. Ab to videshi taakat hi is election ko rigg kar sakti hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Dear All I have started a new thread to discuss the election results tomorrow.

Iss Shukarwaar Modi Sarkar

General election Result Day 16th May


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466766236571820033


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466768758615187456


----------



## SwAggeR

@Roybot


Congress social media activist and historian Amaresh Misra arrested for inciting violence, spreading hate | Niti Central

Lucknow Police has arrested Congress’s social media activist and historian Amaresh Misra, well-known for his proximity to senior Congress leader Digvijay Singh and a prominent member of the party’s team of social media evangelists, for inciting communal violence and spreading hatred against the BJP and its Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi though his Twitter and Facebook accounts.

Circle Officer of Hazratganj Dinesh Yadav said the police had received a complaint against Amaresh Misra, a resident of Gurgaon, for posting hate speech on his Facebook page and inciting violence against Modi through his Twitter account.

Soon after exit polls predicted a victory for the BJP, Amaresh Misra, with a past record of inciting violence and spreading hate against the BJP and Modi, ran amok on social media, more so on Twitter, threatening riots, arson and murder. *He even went on to demand that the Election Commission should fix the results to deny victory to the BJP.*On several occasions in the past he has abused and sexually harassed women on Twitter. He has threatened rape and worse to those who disagree with the Congress, Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi.
In an open exchange with Amaresh Misra, Congress MP and Minister Shashi Tharoor, while advising caution, had praised him for his work. That was followed by howls of protest but Tharoor had chosen to stand by the abuser.

Within hours of the 26/11 terror attacks on Mumbai, Amaresh Misra had blogged and later gone public with the outrageous claim that the bloodbath was a “Hindu-Jewish conspiracy”. It was supported by the likes of Digvijay Singh.

Inspector of Hazratganj police station Ashok Verma was asked to inquire into the complaint against Amaresh Misra. Verma, along with a team of cyber cell policemen, raided Amaresh Misra’s house and he was arrested on Wednesday.

Inspector of Hazratganj police station Ashok Verma was asked to inquire into the complaint against Amaresh Misra. Verma, along with a team of cyber cell policemen, raided Amaresh Misra’s house and he was arrested on Wednesday.

The CO said the police had registered a case against Amaresh Misra under Sections 504, 153 (A) of IPC and a case under section 66 A of the IT Act. “Amaresh Misra used offensive language against leaders, including Modi, in his posts,” the police officer said.

Amaresh Misra had contested the 2009 Lok Sabha election as a Ulema Council candidate from Lucknow and had lost his deposit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Digvijaya pleads for Shankaracharya's forgiveness over Rai love affair : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

Roybot said:


> Digvijaya pleads for Shankaracharya's forgiveness over Rai love affair : North, News - India Today



He said that the RSS and the BJP were running a smear campaign against him over his relationship with Rai in the social media.

I think that lady has actually leaked those pics to get property from him after marriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

@JanjaWeed do you remember her ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466768776109625344
Zoya Hasan


----------



## Marxist




----------



## SwAggeR

Here comes the Vikas purush.

Modi plans to nurture Ganga as national project, Amit Shah says - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Amul follows Modi, to set up Rs 200 crore dairy plant in Varanasi - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Here comes the Vikas purush.
> 
> Modi plans to nurture Ganga as national project, Amit Shah says - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> Amul follows Modi, to set up Rs 200 crore dairy plant in Varanasi - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site



Awesome , Once a National project the State govt. will not be able to do anything and the project will be directly under the center ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

I have herd about it for the first time.Great work.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466774712169689089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466776227143901185


----------



## SR-91

SPG gets ready to put security cover around Narendra Modi, family - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> I have herd about it for the first time.Great work.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466774712169689089
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466776227143901185



All you need is a strong leadership and everyone changes by themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466797117282189312

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ayush

one day to go..hoping for the best.
chalo guys wish me luck for my exam too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466794474580869120

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Though I'd like to be pleasantly surprised. Something is telling me that the NDA will need AIADMK etc help to get 272.

Either that or Today's Chanakyas prediction is proved correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jbond197 said:


> Are you associated with BJP directly? Just curious to know because of this pic of internal BJP office preparation..
> 
> Yaar, yeh AAPtards ka kya hoga.. One of them, over FB, is claiming that there is going to be a big surprise in Varanasi and Kejriwal will come out as a winner. As a result Nifty will see unstoppable fall, he is openly advising people to short Nifty on 16th May. God please help them!! I don't know what Kejri fed them, they were normal human beings just a few months back!!



No buddy not associated with the party, just a Modi fan 

Ignore AAPtards. They r out of their mind.

Do you think Amit shah will let a eunuchs like kejriwal defeat modi? Modi is no shiela dixit, remember!



Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466794474580869120










Ayush said:


> one day to go..hoping for the best.
> chalo guys wish me luck for my exam too


All the best buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

AugenBlick said:


> Arnab grows restless, breaks into strong rooms where EVMs are kept to count votes himself | Faking News
> 
> *Arnab grows restless, breaks into strong rooms where EVMs are kept to count votes himself*
> Published on May 14, 2014by indianpsycho
> 
> *Mumbai.* Editor-in-chief of _Times Now_ Arnab Goswami was today caught red handed in wee hours by booth officials, trying to break into Walkeshwar road strong room, in Malabar Hill area.
> 
> The news anchor was reportedly trying to break in only with the intention to count the votes in EVMs stored in the strong room, as he just could not wait any longer for the election results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnab in the act..
> 
> According to onlookers, just before barging in, he screamed, “_The Nation can’t wait any longer now_” and started hammering the lock to break it.
> 
> “With every hit, he would scream _Never ever ever make me wait for so long for a result,” the_ onlooker disclosed.
> 
> As the noise levels rose, it alerted people around the area, and police officials who were guarding it immediately took him into custody.
> 
> “I am not some other journalist who you can arrest and get away with. I will expose you on Newshour,” Arnab was yelling as he was being led away Police.
> 
> When the news reached _Times Now_ studio in Parel, people close to Arnab tried to defend him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnab being arrested and forcefully led away by Police.
> 
> According to them, after having discussed every permutation and combination, and after debating the exit poll data threadbare for 2 days at stretch, Arnab was getting desperate for the results and his restlessness was growing by the day.
> 
> “Frankly, even the nation is restless, and we all know that Arnab knows the nation best,” a cameraman at _Times Now_ told Faking News.
> 
> “He was even done discussing things like, what percentage of people wearing VIP underwear voted for Congress and BJP,” revealed Arnab’s subordinate.
> 
> As per his staff, he had even requested VS Sampath in an uncharacteristically polite manner to prepone the results.
> 
> “I jokingly told him let’s just break into the strong rooms, and count the votes ourselves to remain the come first in the race like always. Never knew he would take it so seriously,” Navika from _Times Now_ confessed.
> 
> Meanwhile cashing in on the news, Rajdeep Sardesai tweeted, “Anchor of a leading news channel who gives sermons on honesty takes law into hands. Shocking but true! We believe in Restraint over Restlessness.”






good one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Intellectuals appeal to ‘secular’ parties to stall Modi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466802089612414976


----------



## arp2041

Soumitra said:


> Intellectuals appeal to ‘secular’ parties to stall Modi - The Times of India



They are not stopping Modi, They are showing a MIDDLE FINGER to average Indian voter & saying that ur vote only count when you elect the DYNASTY & they are saying more to Indians - F-YOU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Ayush said:


> one day to go..hoping for the best.
> chalo guys wish me luck for my exam too



Good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Achhe din aane wale hai.
Amul follows Modi, to set up Rs 200 crore dairy plant in Varanasi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

On a lighter note will Narendra Modi have to handle 2 twitter accounts?

Dr Manmohan Singh (PMOIndia) on Twitter

Narendra Modi (narendramodi) on Twitter


----------



## indiatester

kbd-raaf said:


> Though I'd like to be pleasantly surprised. Something is telling me that the NDA will need AIADMK etc help to get 272.
> 
> Either that or Today's Chanakyas prediction is proved correct.


You will be pleasantly surprised.
AIADMK may be needed for combined session strength. Hopefully even that need should not arise.


----------



## Soumitra

From parody account of Arvind Kejriwal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466203518676656130

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

******** itni nervousness to kabhi khud ke results ke liye bhi kabhi nahi lagi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466810545601916928
Pakistan's agents spewing venom.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466812777479159808
Yuva josh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466819021115895808

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal




----------



## anonymus

SwAggeR said:


> Yuva josh.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466819021115895808



At least he is marrying in his age bracket.


----------



## SwAggeR

anonymus said:


> At least he is marrying in his age bracket.



No, her wife is more than 25 years younger than him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466822440325107712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466829050661445632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466829537687269376


----------



## Imcool

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466802089612414976



Yes peoples have lots of expectations from Mr Modi! The more seats BJP gets the more expectations arise cause of more elected MPs and more work has to be done. I am seriously hoping for BJP alone to cross 272 mark or in worst case scenario 250 alone would be great! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jason bourne

The North-East Regional Political Front (NERPF) has decided to pledge its support to the NDA in forming a stable government at the Centre."


How many seats ?


----------



## Imcool

Jason bourne said:


> The North-East Regional Political Front (NERPF) has decided to pledge its support to the NDA in forming a stable government at the Centre."
> 
> 
> How many seats ?



Not many maximum 2-3 seats all together


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Jason bourne said:


> The North-East Regional Political Front (NERPF) has decided to pledge its support to the NDA in forming a stable government at the Centre."
> 
> 
> How many seats ?


Not much but still good to know that NE parties are coimg together with NDA. About seats, may be 3-4.


----------



## cheekybird

CorporateAffairs said:


>


----------



## Chronos

cheekybird said:


>



@cheekybird 

Keep up hope. 16th of may could bring surprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@cheekybird should be more worried about Noora League.


----------



## cheekybird

INDIC said:


> @cheekybird should be more worried about Noora League.


Why are you so worried about my worries?



Ravi Nair said:


> @cheekybird
> 
> Keep up hope. 16th of may could bring surprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

cheekybird said:


> Why are you so worried about my worries?



I see you were very disappointed by tabdeeli promise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

INDIC said:


> I see you were very disappointed by tabdeeli promise.


I will be there for you too when you get disappointed with modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*Elections 2014: Muslim turnout exceeds Hindus in Uttar Pradesh
*
Elections 2014: Muslim turnout exceeds Hindus in Uttar Pradesh


----------



## Marxist

Amaresh misra arrest video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Marxist said:


> *Elections 2014: Muslim turnout exceeds Hindus in Uttar Pradesh
> *
> Elections 2014: Muslim turnout exceeds Hindus in Uttar Pradesh


No problem It depends, there are 80.6 Hindus in UP So even they voted around BTW 50-60 Percent the numbers are still huge than what Muslim voted as Muslims are only 18.4 percent so the Balance is present.as there also rift btw Sunni and Shias pattern of voting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Sandeep Dixit accepts defeat - ain't Hopefull of winning my own seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Ravi Nair said:


> @cheekybird
> 
> Keep up hope. 16th of may could bring surprises.



Like Rahul even losing his DEPOSIT?


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> *Elections 2014: Muslim turnout exceeds Hindus in Uttar Pradesh
> *
> Elections 2014: Muslim turnout exceeds Hindus in Uttar Pradesh


This is scary.. or could it be a preemptive measure to counter rigging allegations?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Congress will be decimated in Seeamandhra, says former APPCC chief Botsa Satyanarayana.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> This is scary.. or could it be a preemptive measure to counter rigging allegations?



abey yaar saala elections ka elections aaney do finally aur koi bhi kripya Arnab na bane - Janheet me jari!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> This is scary.. or could it be a preemptive measure to counter rigging allegations?



Even if 100% of the Muslims vote and 50% of Hindus vote even then its advantage Hindus ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Digvijay Singh - "Rahul Deserves a Vacation!!" 

Poll khol di saley ki!!! Love u diggy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Tomorrow at this time , we will be Celebrating ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466879783427526656

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

All those saying News about RSS internal survey Its a propaganda spread By Rediff.com which was famous for RSS and MoDi Bashing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Tomorrow at this time , we will be Celebrating ...


& it's going to be double celebration @chak de INDIA @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

I heard it in Sarojini Nagar mkt today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Marxist said:


> *Elections 2014: Muslim turnout exceeds Hindus in Uttar Pradesh
> *
> Elections 2014: Muslim turnout exceeds Hindus in Uttar Pradesh



It's about time not voting is made constitutional offence and punishable by 6 months of rigorous imprisonment.


----------



## WAR-rior

Saala. Mahol dekhake mujhe to lag raha hai everyone around is only focussed in stopping NaMo.

I dont know how much is the difference between actual people's mandate and the result coming out tomoro.


----------



## Star Wars

WAR-rior said:


> Saala. Mahol dekhake mujhe to lag raha hai everyone around is only focussed in stopping NaMo.
> 
> I dont know how much is the difference between actual people's mandate and the result coming out tomoro.



Don't be so Cynical ... the whole rigging thing is not possible to such an extant . BJP will come no doubt > Its already apparent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Star Wars said:


> Don't be so Cynical ... the whole rigging thing is not possible to such an extant . BJP will come no doubt > Its already apparent


They will come but again, complete mandate will be gamechanger for India. My worry is bout the number of seats.


----------



## Star Wars

WAR-rior said:


> They will come but again, complete mandate will be gamechanger for India. My worry is bout the number of seats.



300+ Milega NDA ko


----------



## Vinayak Tiwari

Jayalalithaa expels former MP Malaisamy from AIADMK for his remark on party's possible tie-up with BJP


----------



## ExtraOdinary




----------



## WAR-rior

Star Wars said:


> 300+ Milega NDA ko


BC 260 mil jaaye to bhi main naachunga. Amma coing in by default.



ExtraOdinary said:


>


Ye family itni harami hai ki kisi had tak jaa sakti hai. See it in Delhi and even now they are strategising post poll scenario as if they know BJP will be short of mandate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Meanwhile Rupee is going Mental

Rupee near 10-month high on WPI; RBI seen stepping in - The Economic Times


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Jaat

Yaar wese toh me Modi ko 2 years se support kar raha hu par saale 16 may ne tension me daal diya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466833814761660416

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ExtraOdinary said:


>



Haram Khor Saala .... Ghamand dekh uska

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

My dad just transferred a large amount of money to India in anticipation of an appreciating rupee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466891919075704832

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cheekybird

Star Wars said:


> Tomorrow at this time , we will be Celebrating ...


----------



## Star Wars

cheekybird said:


>



Oyee  ...


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> & it's going to be double celebration @chak de INDIA @arp2041










Star Wars said:


> Oyee  ...


Kia hai???

Dekho dekho kon aya Rahul aya Rahul aya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

cheekybird said:


>



He was not talking about you.. Pakistan Politicians anyways go bonkers on hearing Modi's name!! Ub agay un becharon ka kya hoga!! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Star Wars said:


> Haram Khor Saala ...*. Ghamand dekh uska*


With those good looks like Rahul anyone will be ghamandi


----------



## Indian Jaat

cheekybird said:


> Kia hai???
> 
> Dekho dekho kon aya Rahul aya Rahul aya



Just one day to change your mind Cheekybird otherwise we'll make your fun after Modi win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Indian Jaat said:


> Just one day to change your mind Cheekybird otherwise we'll make your fun after Modi win


Modi PM nahin bane ga  bus keh Diya to keh Diya


----------



## Star Wars

cheekybird said:


> Dekho dekho kon aya Rahul aya Rahul aya



Rahul gaya Italy  . PM ka dinner kaliye bhi nahi aaya


----------



## cheekybird

Star Wars said:


> Rahul gaya Italy  . PM ka dinner kaliye bhi nahi aaya


Aur modi jaye ga tel lene


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


> Kia hai???
> 
> Dekho dekho kon aya Rahul aya Rahul aya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


>


Chalo lets play wish wish,I wish modi PM na bane  your turn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

cheekybird said:


> Chalo lets play wish wish,I wish modi PM na bane  your turn


 
If you'd wished for world peace, you could have won Miss PDF pageant. But looks like dramaqueen will win for extraordinary mental gymnastics display in talents section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vyom

Indian Jaat said:


> Yaar wese toh me Modi ko 2 years se support kar raha hu par saale 16 may ne tension me daal diya hai



Bhai tu akela nahi hai... mai 2003 se BJP ka support kar raha hoon. But sala itna tension aaj tak nahi hua...


----------



## cheekybird

notsuperstitious said:


> If you'd wished for world peace, you could have won Miss PDF pageant. But looks like dramaqueen will win for extraordinary mental gymnastics display in talents section.


What??? an elite member running out of sense of humor eh?



Vyom said:


> Bhai tu akela nahi hai... mai 2003 se BJP ka support kar raha hoon. But sala itna tension aaj tak nahi hua...


Modi will loose,I think so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vyom

cheekybird said:


>



Keep hating India's well being... Pakistan's Ideology is that of Hatred... not surprised.



cheekybird said:


> Kia hai???
> 
> Dekho dekho kon aya Rahul aya Rahul aya



More hatred .. you are cementing my Idea of Pakistan...


----------



## cheekybird

Vyom said:


> Keep hating India's well being... Pakistan's Ideology is that of Hatred... not surprised.


Hate?????



Vyom said:


> Keep hating India's well being... Pakistan's Ideology is that of Hatred... not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> More hatred .. you are cementing my Idea of Pakistan...


Yar koi samjhaoo isko @arp2041 I don't hate India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


> Chalo lets play wish wish,I wish modi PM na bane  your turn



Aap chahe kitna bhi wish karo, magar Pappu ka hoga haar... ab ki bar Modi sarkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vyom

cheekybird said:


> Hate?????
> Yar koi samjhaoo isko @arp2041 I don't hate India



Sure you don't. Modi is not the killer the Imperial Dynasty portrays him to be... 12 years of endless witch hunt and persecution. He come out to be one the best administrators in the country. and If Congis come to power we are doomed. All your Nukes put together is less destructive than the Congress for India.


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466908755175936001

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

cheekybird said:


> Hate?????
> 
> 
> Yar koi samjhaoo isko @arp2041 *I don't hate India*



@Vyom @cheekybird is messing around.

And it is not like if Indians are not that much different either.


----------



## Star Wars

Hahaha ...Rahuls face taken of CONgress posters ..... 
Gandhi's trying to hide Rahul from blame ....


----------



## Parul

@Vyom @cheekybird Aunty Ji, jokes about Pappu G & Modi with us. Don't take her post seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vyom

Ravi Nair said:


> @Vyom @cheekybird is messing around.
> 
> And it is not like if Indians are not that much different either.





Sidak said:


> @Vyom @cheekybird Aunty Ji, jokes about Pappu G & Modi with us. Don't take her post seriously.



My bad. 

@cheekybird : apologies mate... some other guy was messin up my head. Check out #RahulSkipsDinner on twitter. the Jokes are awesome.


----------



## Indian Jaat

cheekybird said:


> Modi PM nahin bane ga bus keh Diya to keh Diya


Kal dekh lenge 



Vyom said:


> Bhai tu akela nahi hai... mai 2003 se BJP ka support kar raha hoon. But sala itna tension aaj tak nahi hua...


Meri toh lagi padi hai Modi ki tension toh muje mere results se bhi jyada hai woh bhi iss month hi aane hai


----------



## WAR-rior

Vyom said:


> My bad.
> 
> @cheekybird : apologies mate... some other guy was messin up my head. Check out #RahulSkipsDinner on twitter. the Jokes are awesome.


@cheekybird is a doe not a deer. Masti bhari padi hai isme.


----------



## arp2041

Rashid Alvi ko Daura pada hai lagta hai..................  

Secular Parties Should Combine With Mamata Banerjee as Leader: Congress' Rashid Alvi | NDTV.com


Yaar bas kar ab kya BJP ko 400+ seats dilwayega

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## INDIC

arp2041 said:


> Rashid Alvi ko Daura pada hai lagta hai..................
> 
> Secular Parties Should Combine With Mamata Banerjee as Leader: Congress' Rashid Alvi | NDTV.com
> 
> 
> Yaar bas kar ab kya BJP ko 400+ seats dilwayega



If third front comes in power which is impossible and if manage to complete 5 years which is too impossible, we will see 6-7 prime ministers in next 3-4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466824490383454208

hmm....

@notsuperstitious 
Your opinion ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

hey why the hell they banned me i am the same @jiki over here. The msg of " duplicate ID " is poping up in my browser
how da fk mine was a duplicte id. 

@arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Roybot @jbond197 @Sidak cud u guys plz help me out, i have failed to inform some of imp inhouse strategy of odisha and Mahrstra BJP to all of u due to dis fking mess...


----------



## Angry Bird



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465030528467349506
@notsuperstitious , @Sidak , @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*Ladoo preparations at BJP HQs in Delhi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Hate?????
> 
> 
> Yar koi samjhaoo isko @arp2041 I don't hate India


if u don't hate india then why u not take pappu to pakistaan...and leave us to live a peaceful life....
pappu hume nai cahiye.....



Angry Bird said:


>



result kal aayega....
abhi se hara diya....



*Rupee hits near 10-month high, biggest gain in 3 weeks*
Reserve Bank of India has been an active buyer of dollars, according to traders.

Counting of votes will start at 0800 India time, and traders estimate a national tally could be determined as early as 1130 India time, although there is no certainty on the timings.

"There have been very good (dollar) inflows, if the election outcome is in line with market expectations, we could see rupee in the 58 territory tomorrow," said Uday Bhatt, a foreign exchange dealer with UCO Bank.

"The RBI could come in to prevent volatility but we will see the rupee gain if the outcome is positive while a negative shock can immediately take it past 60 to a dollar," he added.

The Reserve Bank of India has discussed contingency plans with the finance ministry and the stock market regulator to deal with any excessive volatility from election results to be unveiled on Friday, Governor Raghuram Rajan said on Thursday.

The partially convertible rupee closed at 59.29/30 per dollar, after hitting 59.10, its strongest level since July 29, and higher from its Tuesday's close of 59.66/67. The rupee rose 0.6 percent for the day, its biggest single-day gain since April 25.

Debt and foreign exchange markets were closed on Wednesday for a local holiday.

Gains in the rupee came as shares edged higher, with the broader NSE index ending at near the record highs hit on Tuesday.

Since the announcement of Narendra Modi as the BJP's candidate for prime minister on Sept. 13, foreign institutional investors have poured in a little more than $16 billion into debt and equity markets.

In the offshore non-deliverable forwards, the one-month contract was at 59.63, while the three-month was at 60.28.

Rupee hits near 10-month high, biggest gain in 3 weeks - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041 Bawlaa ho gaya hai kya? Congress must absolutely retain Pappu, the dynasty draws it's power from those who use their name as the seal of their legitimacy, it will die only when the dynasty stands so devalued that it can no longer be used as such, AND pappu is the perfect "inside man" to help with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

AM expecting Congress to Start riots all over the country and then blame it on Modi .. Sonia will never allow this loss to go unpunished

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

So guys, what is the procedure for tomorrow? Say Modi/BJP win the count by 12pm this is known when does he and the next GoI take office? When does the current GoI and MMS leave?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> So guys, what is the procedure for tomorrow? Say Modi/BJP win the count by 12pm this is known when does he and the next GoI take office? When does the current GoI and MMS leave?



From what i heard the count will be over only on 4pm , MMS leaves office on 17nth if i am right and Modi and his wife already has SPG protection ...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Finally, the bizarre is over and here goes the awards for different category.

Best Actor- Aravind Kejriwal

Best Debut child actor- Rahul Gandhi

Best female actor in supporting role- Mamta Banerjee

Best female actor in negative role- Soniya Gandhi

Best actor in comic role- Digvijay Singh

Life time achievment award-Lal Krishna Advani

Movie of the year-Abki baar Modi Sarkar

Its heard that Anurag Basu has approached Manmohan Singh for "Barfi 2"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> So guys, what is the procedure for tomorrow? Say Modi/BJP win the count by 12pm this is known when does he and the next GoI take office? When does the current GoI and MMS leave?



Btw AAP is projected to do better in Punjab than in their home pitch Delhi, apparently a lot of urban Punjabis seem to have bought their message as it seems that they've picked smart candidates like Dr. Daljit Singh.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> From what i heard the count will be over only on 4pm , MMS leaves office on 17nth if i am right and Modi and his wife already has SPG protection ...


So his wife has been given SPG cover? I remember reading some news that the SPG were in a bit of a quandary over the whole matter because of Modi and her complicated/estranged relationship but good that they pushed for it and gave her the cover this is a must. I heard a security expert saying she needed it as otherwise some group could kidnap her and demand the release of terrorists so smart move by the SPG.

And Modi is officially under SPG cover now? This is a fact?



Dillinger said:


> Btw AAP is projected to do better in Punjab than in their home pitch Delhi, apparently a lot of urban Punjabis seem to have bought their message as it seems that they've picked smart candidates like Dr. Daljit Singh.


It's good someone is challenging the incumbents in Punjab- Akali Dal, I've only heard bad things about Parkash Singh Badal and his seemingly open corrupt antics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Abingdonboy said:


> So his wife has been given SPG cover? I remember reading some news that the SPG were in a bit of a quandary over the whole matter because of Modi and her complicated/estranged relationship but good that they pushed for it and gave her the cover this is a must. I heard a security expert saying she needed it as otherwise some group could kidnap her and demand the release of terrorists so smart move by the SPG.
> 
> And Modi is officially under SPG cover now? This is a fact?
> 
> 
> It's good someone is challenging the incumbents in Punjab- Akali Dal, I've only heard bad things about Parkash Singh Badal and his seemingly open corrupt antics.



SPG gets ready to put security cover around Narendra Modi, family - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> So his wife has been given SPG cover? I remember reading some news that the SPG were in a bit of a quandary over the whole matter because of Modi and her complicated/estranged relationship but good that they pushed for it and gave her the cover this is a must. I heard a security expert saying she needed it as otherwise some group could kidnap her and demand the release of terrorists so smart move by the SPG.
> 
> And Modi is officially under SPG cover now? This is a fact?



Not now....tomorrow when he wins ... It will take 1-2 days for him to be crowned as PM but SPG won't wait for that ....Seems i miscommunicated



Dillinger said:


> Btw AAP is projected to do better in Punjab than in their home pitch Delhi, apparently a lot of urban Punjabis seem to have bought their message as it seems that they've picked smart candidates like Dr. Daljit Singh.



I also heard Orissa CM Naveen Patnaik is very development oriented and is very popular among the masses in Orissa . Any truth to that ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Not now....tomorrow when he wins ... It will take 1-2 days for him to be crowned as PM but SPG won't wait for that ....Seems i miscommunicated


Agreed, they will take charge of his security from tomorrow I suspect, as soon as the first count is in his favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Star Wars said:


> AM expecting Congress to Start riots all over the country and then blame it on Modi .. Sonia will never allow this loss to go unpunished



this is will only boomerang on them.

They cannot start riots in BJP ruled states. BJP CMs will be able to tackle them. Remember Law and order is a state matter.

Even if they try to do and fail to contain, it will only lead to Presidents rule.

BTW they cannot fund RIOTS for 5 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

kal rajasthan assembly jaisa result aayega , yaa delhi assembly ?


----------



## Parul

Rashid Alvi - To stop Modi , All Sickular Parties should support Mamta For PM. If something like this happens, I'm gonna abandon India.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> Rashid Alvi - To stop Modi , All Sickular Parties should support Mamta For PM. If something like this happens, I'm gonna abandon India.



Kuch Nahi hoga , darro math , Modi hi jitenga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Sattakkk hum modi ji ko lane vale he ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Biggest positive point that Kejriwal can take from the lok sabha elections: that he exposed the Gujarat model and Modi resigned from the chief minister's post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> Rashid Alvi - To stop Modi , All Sickular Parties should support Mamta For PM. If something like this happens, I'm gonna abandon India.




Oye subh subh bol ..... :0


----------



## gslv

Star Wars said:


> Not now....tomorrow when he wins ... It will take 1-2 days for him to be crowned as PM but SPG won't wait for that ....Seems i miscommunicated
> 
> 
> 
> I also heard Orissa CM Naveen Patnaik is very development oriented and is very popular among the masses in Orissa . Any truth to that ?


Yes , as an Odia i can say that he is very popular , but development oriented,Not that much as needed . there is a flyover construction going on for last 6 years in Bhubaneswar. btw he is much better than those congressis .


----------



## Prometheus

Dillinger said:


> Btw AAP is projected to do better in Punjab than in their home pitch Delhi, apparently a lot of urban Punjabis seem to have bought their message as it seems that they've picked smart candidates like Dr. Daljit Singh.




they had a mixture of candidates ......no one expected the response like this .....even AAP walas from Delhi.............

My candidate before joining AAP was asking people from his constituency ..............I asked him there is no organisation in punjab , no money with AAP ..........how will AAP make a difference in Punjab .............his answer was "In current Punjab condition , AAP can even win all 13 seats , because no one knows what will happen if "Panthic " vote bank is taken away from Akalis .....and image of anti-corrupt and anti drugs of AAP...........He was apparently talking of SIT made by Kejriwal on 84 plus Phoolka fighting from Ludhiana along with ticket to Jarnail singh from delhi. ...........Believe it or not that infamous Midnight raid of AK minister on alleged drug peddlers made a impact on youth in punjab rather then other stuff. Old people who never voted congress since 84 .....shifted to AAP ............and mind u ....that has a very large vote bank.

giving ticket to Padam Shri Dr.Daljit Singh .......or Lawyer of gujarat sikh farmers ............or a people's politician like Chotepur ....only added flavor..........otherwise how can a party who just entered Punjab 2 months back .............expected to win seats .....seems like impossible in any case


----------



## WAR-rior

Sidak said:


> Rashid Alvi - To stop Modi , All Sickular Parties should support Mamta For PM. If something like this happens, I'm gonna abandon India.


BC. Main to EU bhaag raha hoon.


----------



## SwAggeR

arp2041 said:


> Rashid Alvi ko Daura pada hai lagta hai..................
> 
> Secular Parties Should Combine With Mamata Banerjee as Leader: Congress' Rashid Alvi | NDTV.com
> 
> 
> Yaar bas kar ab kya BJP ko 400+ seats dilwayega



Sala katua hai na. Aur Mamta's stand on BDeshi inflitrators is well known.


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> Kuch Nahi hoga , darro math , Modi hi jitenga



Kal exam hai uska dar nahi hai, par election result ki kafi chinta ho rahi hai. Keeping fingers crossed & praying - kal say ache din start ho jaye.  Don't want shocking results.


----------



## heisenberg

Star Wars said:


> Tense ? BJP seemsed quiet confident from what i can see
> Upper level of Shiv Sena or NDA ? becaue likes of Shiv Sena is loosing their relevence , once Namo becomes PM all their votes will only go to BJP


bjp was confident in 2004 and 2009 as well


----------



## AugenBlick

WAR-rior said:


> BC. Main to EU bhaag raha hoon.


Hahaha ... aaja @Indischer ke ghar jaayenge ... basement me sula lega.



heisenberg said:


> bjp was confident in 2004 and 2009 as well


Bhai I fear dange na ho jaaye agar BJP<200 seats dikhayi toh... waise bhi EC lost its hallowness


----------



## heisenberg

Marxist said:


> *Elections 2014: Muslim turnout exceeds Hindus in Uttar Pradesh
> *
> Elections 2014: Muslim turnout exceeds Hindus in Uttar Pradesh





AugenBlick said:


> Hahaha ... aaja @Indischer ke ghar jaayenge ... basement me sula lega.
> 
> 
> Bhai I fear dange na ho jaaye agar BJP<200 seats dikhayi toh... waise bhi EC lost its hallowness


hope for best..kal results kab tak declare ho jaayene?? main to subah 8 baje hi baith jaaunga tv ke saamne


----------



## Star Wars

heisenberg said:


> bjp was confident in 2004 and 2009 as well



NO they weren't , not in 2004 neither in 2009 not after polls had finished


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> Hahaha ... aaja @Indischer ke ghar jaayenge ... basement me sula lega.
> 
> 
> Bhai I fear dange na ho jaaye agar BJP<200 seats dikhayi toh... waise bhi EC lost its hallowness



Danga hua toh Pappu G ko jale bej dengay. Few days back he said 22K people will get killed.


----------



## Marxist

AAP leader's secularism


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466937436346404865


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466942174077005825
She is pinning her hope for NDA remains less than 272.


----------



## kaykay

heisenberg said:


> bjp was confident in 2004 and 2009 as well


Leaders were confident but not public. This time Public is more confident than leaders themselves. Big difference. This time Its like Public fought elections for BJP especially young voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> Leaders were confident but not public. This time Public is more confident than leaders themselves. Big difference. This time Its like Public fought elections for BJP especially young voters.



Back in 2004 Congress leadership was very confident at this stage


----------



## WAR-rior

AugenBlick said:


> Hahaha ... aaja @Indischer ke ghar jaayenge ... basement me sula lega.
> 
> 
> Bhai I fear dange na ho jaaye agar BJP<200 seats dikhayi toh... waise bhi EC lost its hallowness


Ich stimme dir zu. Nach morgen komme ich sofort in Deutschland.


----------



## Proud Hindu

2014: The election that challenged Dilli and still emerged victorious | 5Forty3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

who is shobba de..she is talking really shit on ndtv now


----------



## Star Wars

CorporateAffairs said:


>



Swami himself says NDA will get Majority despite Tampering , he expects tampering in 28 seats



heisenberg said:


> who is shobba de..she is talking really shit on ndtv now



She is Beautician , basically no one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

heisenberg said:


> who is shobba de..she is talking really shit on ndtv now



ignore, one of the paid congress bollywood whores**



SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466942174077005825
> She is pinning her hope for NDA remains less than 272.



Good, let her retire from poliitics.

5fourty3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

After marathon campaigning, Modi is back to work 

Today I launched 'Jobs in GoG', a mobile application that will be extremely handy for future generations seeking to work with the Guj Govt. 'Jobs in GoG' provides all details of Govt. jobs that would be available in the coming years. You can call it a recruitment calendar! 

The mobile application will be extremely beneficial to my young friends.








Meanwhile Rahul is enjoying his holiday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

heisenberg said:


> who is shobba de..she is talking really shit on ndtv now


Writer. Also writes erotic stuff.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

WAR-rior said:


> Ich stimme dir zu. Nach morgen komme ich sofort in Deutschland.


nehm bitte nicht das Air India von Delhi bis Frankfurt. Jeder Monat findet man es in einem Unfall. Am Anfang dieser Monat hat die Windschutzscheibe zerbrochen.



heisenberg said:


> who is shobba de..she is talking really shit on ndtv now


Dont worry about her... just a MILF who happens to be an attention whore and a Page 3 wanna be
Typical leftist crap
Look at what she wrote about Rajan 
Economy with Raghuram Rajan will be sizzling hot - Economic Times


----------



## arp2041

CorporateAffairs said:


>




actually this rigging alligations are going too far...........we should have some faith in our institutions.

If Congress wanted to rig 2004, than why only 145 seats & why not 200+?

basically we have to accept that '04 & '09 were really LOST by BJP.

You don't say INDIA SHINING when instead the opp. is happening & u don't project a 80+ leader & say that youth will vote for you RESPECTIVELY.

But the story is completely different this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


>




BABA ko BABY key kapdey kyo pehnaye hai


----------



## AugenBlick

Marxist said:


> AAP leader's secularism
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466937436346404865


Hehehe SECULARISM


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> actually this rigging alligations are going too far...........we should have some faith in our institutions.
> 
> If Congress wanted to rig 2004, than why only 145 seats & why not 200+?
> 
> basically we have to accept that '04 & '09 were really LOST by BJP.
> 
> You don't say INDIA SHINING when instead the opp. is happening & u don't project a 80+ leader & say that youth will vote for you RESPECTIVELY.
> 
> But the story is completely different this time.



Agreed that congress has not rig big time. But small levels of rigging was done, especially in North east, seats.


----------



## heisenberg

kal tak ka wait nahi ho raha bhaiyon ..koi movie hi suggest kar do raat kaatne ke liye


----------



## ExtraOdinary

heisenberg said:


> kal tak ka wait nahi ho raha bhaiyon ..koi movie hi suggest kar do raat kaatne ke liye



watch this, this is an oscar worthy film

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

SUDIP said:


> hey why the hell they banned me i am the same @jiki over here. The msg of " duplicate ID " is poping up in my browser
> how da fk mine was a duplicte id.
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Roybot @jbond197 @Sidak cud u guys plz help me out, i have failed to inform some of imp inhouse strategy of odisha and Mahrstra BJP to all of u due to dis fking mess...


Sure, tell us how can we help!!


----------



## Jason bourne

Friends, tomorrow we will trend these #Tags:

At 6 am #PMNaMo

After 200 seats for NDA, switch to #NDAWinsIndia
Circulate among your friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

CorporateAffairs said:


> Agreed that congress has not rig big time. But small levels of rigging was done, especially in North east, seats.



If Rigging makes the largest party to cross 200+ & reduces the burden of allies & diktats of Left, than that Rigging is completely in national interest.


----------



## heisenberg

ExtraOdinary said:


> watch this, this is an oscar worthy film



have not seen any mithum chkraavorty movie 
any link for this movie


----------



## INDIC

ExtraOdinary said:


> watch this, this is an oscar worthy film



He didn't ask for torture making movies. 



heisenberg said:


> have not seen any mithum chkraavorty movie
> any link for this movie



10 minute se zyada jhel gaya to bolna mujhe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

heisenberg said:


> kal tak ka wait nahi ho raha bhaiyon ..koi movie hi suggest kar do raat kaatne ke liye



Hasina ki jawani.
Chudel ki suhaag raat.
pati-patni aur woh - Let's have a threesome.


----------



## AugenBlick

heisenberg said:


> kal tak ka wait nahi ho raha bhaiyon ..koi movie hi suggest kar do raat kaatne ke liye


Inception dekh le... samajh nahi aayega movie kya kehna chahti hai aur confusion me tension gaayab ho jaayege
An election within an election within an election

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

rigging is not possible until EVM is hard wired over a button ,and per hour about 100 votes are the max one can do in an evm and candidates check their button working before vote is being done.

so rigging is looser talk ,major issues are booth capturing and money power .


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dogivijay Singh says 'can't handover nation to communal forces'. India iska baap ka jaagir hai? Now I know where these idiots like Amaresh Misra draw their inspiration from!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SUDIP

jbond197 said:


> Sure, tell us how can we help!



How cud I get my old ID back??
Or can I continue with dat banned ID


----------



## AugenBlick

heisenberg said:


> kal tak ka wait nahi ho raha bhaiyon ..koi movie hi suggest kar do raat kaatne ke liye


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Dogivijay Singh says 'can't handover nation to communal forces'. India iska baap ka jaagir hai? Now I know where these idiots like Amaresh Misra draw their inspiration from!



Don't say a word against Diggy raja 

It is b'coz of He & Pappu that BJP is getting strengthened.

Look at his record of unquestionable (no) work done in MP. Now no one can bring Congress back in 30 years!!! 

Thank You Diggy Raja.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

lightoftruth said:


> rigging is not possible until EVM is hard wired over a button ,and per hour about 100 votes are the max one can do in an evm and candidates check their button working before vote is being done.
> 
> so rigging is looser talk ,major issues are booth capturing and money power .



Recently it has been reduced to 70 from 100 per hour.


----------



## Angry Bird

SUDIP said:


> How cud I get my old ID back??
> Or can I continue with dat banned ID



Will you stop crying ? If you keep crying like this on every thread then they will ban this one also.


----------



## jha

ExtraOdinary said:


> watch this, this is an oscar worthy film




Beat this....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

arp2041 said:


> Don't say a word against Diggy raja
> 
> It is b'coz of He & Pappu that BJP is getting strengthened.
> 
> Look at his record of unquestionable (no) work done in MP. Now no one can bring Congress back in 30 years!!!
> 
> Thank You Diggy Raja.



Bilkul durust bola. These Dogvijay species Kongs actually have invertedly helped BJP a lot.


----------



## indiatester

AugenBlick said:


>



I could take it upto 3.19. Without incentive can't take more of that


----------



## INDIC

jha said:


> Beat this....



That was an epic garbage although I made it to 20 minutes.


----------



## Parul

SUDIP said:


> How cud I



Start a thread in GHQ section and clarify things & delete the posts in which you've mentioned about Duplicate ID, else this ID will also turn - PINK.


----------



## lightoftruth

SwAggeR said:


> Recently it has been reduced to 70 from 100 per hour.


even better


----------



## JanjaWeed

SUDIP said:


> How cud I get my old ID back??
> Or can I continue with dat banned ID


You'll be able to use that ID once your ban period is finished!


----------



## jbond197

SUDIP said:


> How cud I get my old ID back??
> Or can I continue with dat banned ID


Talk to webmaster.i think there is section under administration where you can open a thread even with a banned ID..


----------



## ashok321

*Modi as PM won't need visa to visit Germany: German envoy:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

I hope tomorrow when I come out of Examination Room & check the Elections Results, I don't get any surprise - Apne ko our Nation ko NaMo mangta.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

ashok321 said:


> *Modi as PM won't need visa to visit Germany: German envoy:*



Seriously!!! Wow! Do elected leaders of all the countries get this privilege? I hope it's not Modi specific..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> I hope tomorrow when I come out of Examination Room & check the Elections Results, I don't get any surprise - Apne ko our Nation ko NaMo mangta.



Bas exam mai MOdi ke bare mai mat likhna  , Waisa bhi Modi Jeetne vaala hai ..Phikar na kar Sab theek he hoga ..
Abki bar Modi Sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@jbond197 @JanjaWeed @Sidak @cheekybird (specially) Pls ready this.................

dharma next: Why was Rahul missing?



Sidak said:


> I hope tomorrow when I come out of Examination Room & check the Elections Results, I don't get any surprise - Apne ko our Nation ko NaMo mangta.



Bas exam me tu na ludkna iss baar.........ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR 

3 saal sey tu kar rhi hai ek hi class bar bar............ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> @jbond197 @JanjaWeed @Sidak @cheekybird (specially) Pls ready this.................
> 
> dharma next: Why was Rahul missing?



Thank god for Rahul's intelligence last thing we need is someone who is high on drugs to be PM of this country


----------



## ExtraOdinary

indiatester said:


> I could take it upto 3.19. Without incentive can't take more of that


You need to get drunk bro, that is a pre-requisite, i guarantee you will enjoy it then


----------



## Star Wars

GENERAL ELECTIONS 2014 - Trends & Result.

*CHECK OUT RESULTS IN THE ABOVE WEBSITE AFTER 8:00AM TOMORROW*


----------



## NKVD

MODI AANE WALA HAI!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @jbond197 @JanjaWeed @Sidak @cheekybird (specially) Pls ready this.................
> 
> dharma next: Why was Rahul missing?
> 
> 
> 
> Bas exam me tu na ludkna iss baar.........ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR
> 
> 3 saal sey tu kar rhi hai ek hi class bar bar............ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAR



Exam may nahi fail hue hum ek bhi baar, pata nahi kyo nervous about Modi Sarkar. 

3 saal may Final year may Pahounch gay yaar, hum Voronezh chale jayeinge, jo na ayee Modi Sarkar.


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> GENERAL ELECTIONS 2014 - Trends & Result.
> 
> *CHECK OUT RESULTS IN THE ABOVE WEBSITE AFTER 8:00AM TOMORROW*



The site is *RIGGED!!! *


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> The site is *RIGGED!!! *



Kaise ?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Aur bhai logon, tension ho rahi hai sabko .?

I don't think I will have any finger nails left tomorrow by the time the day ends


----------



## kaykay

why many hardcore AAPtards on twitter started adding #HDL on their name and suddenly all are soft on Modi and even accepting that Kejriwal is losing? May be they are trying to escape from trolling they are gonna face tomorrow by Modi fans.
One such aaptard is this.
ElectioNerd #HDL (ElectioNerd) on Twitter


----------



## SwAggeR

@jha what do you make out of this , is it credible ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466993392992264192


----------



## kaykay

@arp2041 @Sidak @Roybot. This aaptard has block me as 2 days back I pissed him and trolled him like anything. Troll this aaptard tomorrow from my side plz.
arun giri (arungiri) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

@arp2041 @JanjaWeed @SwAggeR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

ExtraOdinary said:


> Aur bhai logon, tension ho rahi hai sabko .?
> 
> I don't think I will have any finger nails left tomorrow by the time the day ends



3 saal sal is din ka inthazar hai ..ab bas ek raat hi baaki hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> @jha what do you make out of this , is it credible ??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466993392992264192


Thats true. Today there were were fight between 2 factions of JDU mlas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Hey @Roybot @kaykay @jha @Dillinegar @jbond197 @INDIC @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @WAR-rior @Sidak @Star Wars @NKVD @GreenFoe @Soumitra @paranoiarocks and everybody else what are your Tukka numbers for NDA and BJP separately ??


----------



## heisenberg

Sidak said:


> I hope tomorrow when I come out of Examination Room & check the Elections Results, I don't get any surprise - Apne ko our Nation ko NaMo mangta.


which exam? kahin tum bhi b.tech to nahi kar rahe ho


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Hey @Roybot @kaykay @jha @Dillineger @jbond197 @INDIC @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @WAR-rior @Sidak @Star Wars @NKVD @GreenFoe @Soumitra @paranoiarocks and everybody else what are your Tukka numbers for NDA and BJP separately ??



BJP 240-245 NDA - 275-280ish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Star Wars said:


> 3 saal sal is din ka inthazar hai ..ab bas ek raat hi baaki hai


Bhai mein to 10 saal se kar rha hun, still remember that day when pramod mahajan was walking on his treadmill sounding confident and all. I hope that doesnt get repeated


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> Hey @Roybot @kaykay @jha @Dillineger @jbond197 @INDIC @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @WAR-rior @Sidak @Star Wars @NKVD @GreenFoe @Soumitra @paranoiarocks and everybody else what are your Tukka numbers for NDA and BJP separately ??


Minimum
BJP-215.
NDA-250.
Maximum
BJP-250.
NDA-300.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ExtraOdinary said:


> Bhai mein to 10 saal se kar rha hun, still remember that day when pramod mahajan was walking on his treadmill sounding confident and all. I hope that doesnt get repeated



Very Different Scenario's back then , back in 2004 Congress was also fully confident that they will win before results were out .
Now look at them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

SwAggeR said:


> Hey @Roybot @kaykay @jha @Dillinegar @jbond197 @INDIC @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @WAR-rior @Sidak @Star Wars @NKVD @GreenFoe @Soumitra @paranoiarocks and everybody else what are your Tukka numbers for NDA and BJP separately ??



Between 180 to 250 for NDA. 



heisenberg said:


> which exam? kahin tum bhi b.tech to nahi kar rahe ho



Ain't studying btech.


----------



## Star Wars

BTW i have a friend in Gujarat who says that Congress tried their level best to create religious unrest in Gujarat but they failed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> Very Different Scenario's back then , back in 2004 Congress was also fully confident that they will win before results were out .
> Now look at them ...



Congress leaders are conceding defeat, Pitching Mamta for PM, changing Banners (no Owl Gandhi & Italian Madam in background) etc makes me believe that Congress is going to be decimated. However, I ain't confident about # of seats BJP is going to win in UP 'cause of Secular Voters & I expect BJP to win less seats in Haryana & *Bihar* (16 to 18). Though I would love to be proven wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> Congress leaders are conceding defeat, Pitching Mamta for PM, changing Banners (no Owl Gandhi & Italian Madam in background) etc makes me believe that Congress is going to be decimated. However, I ain't confident about # of seats BJP is going to win in UP 'cause of Secular Voters & I expect BJP to win less seats in Haryana & *Bihar* (16 to 18). Though I would love to be proven wrong.



Hindu votes are united this time and not divided .So with 80% of the population being Hindus even if 50-60% of them come out and vote it will be a HUge number as compared to Minorities even if they vote 100%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

SwAggeR said:


> Hey @Roybot @kaykay @jha @Dillinegar @jbond197 @INDIC @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @WAR-rior @Sidak @Star Wars @NKVD @GreenFoe @Soumitra @paranoiarocks and everybody else what are your Tukka numbers for NDA and BJP separately ??



BJP 220 -240
NDA 260-280
Jayalalitha and patnaik will join for a stable govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

SwAggeR said:


> Hey @Roybot @kaykay @jha @Dillinegar @jbond197 @INDIC @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @WAR-rior @Sidak @Star Wars @NKVD @GreenFoe @Soumitra @paranoiarocks and everybody else what are your Tukka numbers for NDA and BJP separately ??



Me think around 270-280 for NDA baki nirdaliya se aa jayenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Soumitra said:


> BJP 220 -240
> NDA 260-280
> Jayalalitha and patnaik will join for a stable govt


Full monty 300+ seats amit shah rocks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> Jaise Kejri dilli se bhag gaya, Chiddu Shivaganga se, aur Manish Tiwari Ludhiana se... aise hi unka bakht log bhi maidan chorke bhag gaye!



Hamare apne mashroofiyaat rehte hai so subah sham PDF pe nahi bhait paate. So cheer yourself ki aap ko challenge karne waala nahi hai warna bahot mehnat karwate...


----------



## SwAggeR

Sidak said:


> Congress leaders are conceding defeat, Pitching Mamta for PM, changing Banners (no Owl Gandhi & Italian Madam in background) etc makes me believe that Congress is going to be decimated. However, I ain't confident about # of seats BJP is going to win in UP 'cause of Secular Voters & I expect BJP to win less seats in Haryana & *Bihar* (16 to 18). Though I would love to be proven wrong.



No , Congress is not pitching for Mamta.Only that individual minority affairs Katwa minister of Congress is pitching in for Mamta so that they together can accommodate illigal BDeshi muslims and thereby raise his community's numbers which will help him in ulterior motive of Islamising India too and threatening her internal security.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466988633660989440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Sidak said:


> Between 180 to 250 for NDA.



180 is too low and wrong assumption, even in last election NDA had 160 seats.


----------



## SwAggeR

INDIC said:


> Me think around 270-280 for NDA baki nirdaliya se aa jayenge.



And for BJP only ??


----------



## arp2041

abey yaar kal final nos. a jayenge..........sab Arnab kyo ban rhey ho????


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Hamare apne mashroofiyaat rehte hai so subah sham PDF pe nahi bhait paate. So cheer yourself ki aap ko challenge karne waala nahi hai warna bahot mehnat karwate...


Burnol lay lei beta


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> Bhai mein to 10 saal se kar rha hun, still remember that day when pramod mahajan was walking on his treadmill sounding confident and all. I hope that doesnt get repeated



I was satisfied with UPA-1 performance, infact excited about Nuke deal & loved the way when MMS dumped Left.

But I think since 2010, UPA-2 LOST IT - series of corruption, no decision, weak PM, etc.

Now can't imagine a UPA-3 EVER.



The_Showstopper said:


> Hamare apne mashroofiyaat rehte hai so subah sham PDF pe nahi bhait paate. So cheer yourself ki aap ko challenge karne waala nahi hai warna bahot mehnat karwate...



Bhai how r u? Hope you will be online tomorrow!!


----------



## jbond197

SwAggeR said:


> Hey @Roybot @kaykay @jha @Dillinegar @jbond197 @INDIC @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @WAR-rior @Sidak @Star Wars @NKVD @GreenFoe @Soumitra @paranoiarocks and everybody else what are your Tukka numbers for NDA and BJP separately ??


240-250 -BJP 290-310 NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467003209584627712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Thanks for the entertainment Mr Sanjay Jha. Will miss your antics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Sidak said:


> Between 180 to 250 for NDA.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't studying btech.


You guys are being so hypothetical I understand stakes are to high for this elections


----------



## SUDIP

Angry Bird said:


> Will you stop crying ? If you keep crying like this on every thread then they will ban this one also.



have u gone out of u r mind I m not crying I don't give a dam shit whether they ban me or honor me dis pdf is not da only social platform I want to know only the reason for why it's showing me duplicate ID and I m very much capable of doing it myself, I jus asked pal for help b coz I was very much old to dis thread and no one has asked for an answer from u. 

Plz don't ruin a day of mine like tomorrow by dis kind of courting .


----------



## Angry Bird

Finally the day has arrived. May God bless India with a stable Government in the form of BJP which takes India to new height.

Ghar Ghar se yeahi pukar abki baar Modi Sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467005129137217538

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Angry Bird

SUDIP said:


> have u gone out of u r mind I m not crying I don't give a dam shit whether they ban me or honor me dis pdf is not da only social platform I want to know only the reason for why it's showing me duplicate ID and I m very much capable of doing it myself, I jus asked pal for help b coz I was very much old to dis thread and no one has asked for an answer from u.
> 
> Plz don't ruin a day of mine like tomorrow by dis kind of courting .



Okay kid stop crying now.


----------



## Dem!god

Angry Bird said:


> Finally the day has arrived. May God bless India with a stable Government in the form of BJP which takes India to new height.
> 
> Ghar Ghar se yeahi pukar abki baar Modi Sarkar.


nahh.... congress is way better......
I want to see secular mamta as PM..... all secular forces must join hand to form govt. and keep communal modi at bay......:


----------



## Angry Bird

Dem!god said:


> nahh.... congress is way better......
> I want to see secular mamta as PM..... all secular forces must join hand to form govt. and keep communal modi at bay......:



Last time I heard that Dig Vijay Singh is also having a ID in this forum. I got hold of him now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Angry Bird said:


> Last time I heard that Dig Vijay Singh is also having a ID in this forum. I got hold of him now


hehehe.....
have u heard this one......
" ab congress ke acche din aane wale hai.....Digvijay singh bhabhi lane wale hai..." ...lol...


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467014508376887297


----------



## SUDIP

Angry Bird said:


> Okay kid stop crying now.



Oh I didn't know that u have some problem with English like that AAP TARDY ashutosh btw how do you measure a person's age, by his no of posts !!! my god what kind of person are der in dis thread now


----------



## Jason bourne

SwAggeR said:


> Hey @Roybot @kaykay @jha @Dillinegar @jbond197 @INDIC @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @WAR-rior @Sidak @Star Wars @NKVD @GreenFoe @Soumitra @paranoiarocks and everybody else what are your Tukka numbers for NDA and BJP separately ??




Muje mention nahi kiya :x fir bhi batata hu BJP 260 NDA 312

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

SUDIP said:


> Oh I didn't know that u have some problem with English like that AAP TARDY ashutosh btw how do you measure a person's age, by his no of posts !!! my god what kind of are der in dis thread now



I said kid because you are acting like a kid. I had a word with one of the mod and he told me that you have one more handle call zakhir bhai in pdf  Is it true kid ?



SwAggeR said:


> Hey @Roybot @kaykay @jha @Dillinegar @SUDIP @jbond197 @INDIC @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @WAR-rior @Sidak @Star Wars @NKVD @GreenFoe @Soumitra @paranoiarocks and everybody else what are your Tukka numbers for NDA and BJP separately ??



253 for BJP and 292 for NDA


----------



## WAR-rior

SwAggeR said:


> Hey @Roybot @kaykay @jha @Dillinegar @jbond197 @INDIC @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @WAR-rior @Sidak @Star Wars @NKVD @GreenFoe @Soumitra @paranoiarocks and everybody else what are your Tukka numbers for NDA and BJP separately ??


NDA ~ 270 BJP ~ 225
UPA ~110
OTH ~ 160


----------



## Prometheus

Bhagwant Mann relesed his new song.


If he didnt win tommarow ...............Badals wont let him live in Punjab ...........lol.............or may be he will be in jail or hospital.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=706853799377910

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

Angry Bird said:


> I said kid because you are acting like a kid. I had a word with one of the mod and he told me that you have one more handle call zakhir bhai in pdf  Is it true kid ?



Okay here it comes great frnd u made it clear really politics bring us to such a level dat u can look anyone in any sort of cynical ways . Plz if u can go and check each and every of my post and read it carefully den come to a conclusion and kindly Plz tell me who is dat mod may be dat s why it showing me dup ID . Oh fk man u guys r may confusing with dat jiki with zakhir . Oh god look I m giving u my personal email I'd and address den only u can be confirmed but don't compare a peacharak like me with dat so called secular zakhir .
look Bro if u really gonna help me to find out dat mod to clear this confusion den help me but do not troll any more. I can manage with dis new one also.


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> Bhagwant Mann relesed his new song.
> 
> 
> If he didnt win tommarow ...............Badals wont let him live in Punjab ...........lol.............or may be he will be in jail or hospital..



What made you think they will not do it even if he wins??


----------



## Prometheus

isnt this dynasty ????

Badals got mentioned in Wall st journal .............lol........ Ruined punjab ...........progressive family



jbond197 said:


> What made you think they will not do it even if he wins??




touching a Member of Parliament wont be a quiet job mate........


----------



## WAR-rior

Prometheus said:


> isnt this dynasty ????
> 
> Badals got mentioned in Wall st journal .............lol........ Ruined punjab ...........progressive family


And thats why they are gonna loose in Punjab. Any issues with that?

Its an anti dynasty wave and u gotta accept it as mandate of 1.25 billion.Period.


----------



## Angry Bird

SUDIP said:


> Okay here it comes great frnd u made it clear really politics bring us to such a level dat u can look anyone in any sort of cynical ways . Plz if u can go and check each and every of my post and read it carefully den come to a conclusion and kindly Plz tell me who is dat mod may be dat s why it showing me dup ID . Oh fk man u guys r may confusing with dat jiki with zakhir . Oh god look I m giving u my personal email I'd and address den only u can be confirmed but don't compare a peacharak like me with dat so called secular zakhir .
> look Bro if u really gonna help me to find out dat mod to clear this confusion den help me but do not troll any more. I can manage with dis new one also.



I am kidding. Why dont you open a thread in GHQ ?



Prometheus said:


> Bhagwant Mann relesed his new song.
> 
> 
> If he didnt win tommarow ...............Badals wont let him live in Punjab ...........lol.............or may be he will be in jail or hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=706853799377910



I really want this guy to win.


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> isnt this dynasty ????
> 
> Badals got mentioned in Wall st journal .............lol........ Ruined punjab ...........progressive family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> touching a Member of Parliament wont be a quiet job mate........


Go sleep there will be very bad day ahead of you tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

WAR-rior said:


> And thats why they are gonna loose in Punjab. Any issues with that?
> 
> Its an anti dynasty wave and u gotta accept it as mandate of 1.25 billion.Period.



dont say like that ..............u will upset Modi Bhakts ,,,,,,,,,,,,Badals are buddies of Modi .


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> touching a Member of Parliament wont be a quiet job mate........


Touching a popular singer and public figure is not easy as well. Don't be cynical about Badals!!


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Go sleep there will be very bad day ahead of you tomorrow




I have a exam on 17th ...........will hit road in few hours............I will sleep in the car



jbond197 said:


> Touching a popular singer and public figure is not easy as well. Don't be cynical about Badals!!




hhhmmmm............then u dont know badals


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> dont say like that ..............u will upset Modi Bhakts ,,,,,,,,,,,,Badals are buddies of Modi .



arey bhai hear it from hardcore Modi Bhakt - BADALS SHOULD BE THROWN OUT FROM PUNJAB. Happy?


----------



## WAR-rior

Prometheus said:


> dont say like that ..............u will upset Modi Bhakts ,,,,,,,,,,,,Badals are buddies of Modi .


I myself is one. What Modi bhakts u talking bout.

Lemme rephrase again. Even after the Modi wave Badals r gonna loose Punjab and AAP mite be the winners. Some reason rite? Infact Badal came out and pleaded, Why punish Modi coz of us.

India is fed up of Remote Control PM whos been prepared for making a scape goat now. Poor Bakra. No more taking the PM post for a toss. No more dynasty bullshit. RaGa talked bout change in Congress from ground level with new blood choosen from ground. He did nothing. Thats why hes been kicked out.


----------



## Prometheus

Meanwhile Lawyers of Punjab went on state wide strike ..............Thanks to gunda gardi of Bjp minister Joshi from amritsar .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Defamation case of 100 crores on Times now


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Hey @Roybot @kaykay @jha @Dillinegar @jbond197 @INDIC @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @WAR-rior @Sidak @Star Wars @NKVD @GreenFoe @Soumitra @paranoiarocks and everybody else what are your Tukka numbers for NDA and BJP separately ??


Me thinks NDA will get around 279 and BJP 229

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Angry Bird said:


> Defamation case of 100 crores on Times now


For what


----------



## Prometheus

Angry Bird said:


> Defamation case of 100 crores on Times now




so that Paid Goswami is gonna pay that or BJP will sponser it?



NKVD said:


> For what




hey u think Arun jaitley will be selling his house in amritsar??? I am looking to buy property in amritsar


----------



## yuba

Prometheus said:


> Bhagwant Mann relesed his new song.
> 
> 
> If he didnt win tommarow ...............Badals wont let him live in Punjab ...........lol.............or may be he will be in jail or hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=706853799377910


diljit dosanjh from my village


----------



## WAR-rior

Prometheus said:


> so that Paid Goswami is gonna pay that or BJP will sponser it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey u think Arun jaitley will be selling his house in amritsar??? I am looking to buy property in amritsar


Bhai. Aaj shant baith ja. Koi mood mein nahi hai. I know u r not happy with Modi coming to power. Apna frustration kahi aur le ja Plz.


----------



## Angry Bird

NKVD said:


> For what



Justice P B sawant filed a defamation case of 100 Crs for wrongly using his picture in a news item relating to the Ghaziabad PF Scam.


----------



## NKVD

Angry Bird said:


> Justice P B sawant filed a defamation case of 100 Crs for wrongly using his picture in a news item relating to the Ghaziabad PF Scam.


Hmmm


----------



## Angry Bird

Ek din Ambani, Adani ko b is raite failne vale k upar defamation case kar dena chaiye. Party beek jayegi par pay nahi kar payenge


----------



## Prometheus

WAR-rior said:


> Bhai. Aaj shant baith ja. Koi mood mein nahi hai. I know u r not happy with Modi coming to power. Apna frustration kahi aur le ja Plz.




what i have to do with Modi ????? I always said Modi will be PM .................but I also said No feku wave in punjab for which everyone ganged over me ..............cant i have a little fun ...........???


----------



## WAR-rior

Prometheus said:


> what i have to do with Modi ????? I always said Modi will be PM .................but I also said No feku wave in punjab for which everyone ganged over me ..............cant i have a little fun ...........???


Arre. who said Modi wave in Punjab? Even if there is, SAD has only negated it. So its justified to kick NDA out. For rest maje kar.


----------



## Angry Bird




----------



## Prometheus

Angry Bird said:


>




achhe din aa gaye arnab ke


----------



## arp2041

Ok Guys............Long Night Ahead..............Hope tomorrow's SUN will bring a new hope, new zeal, new enthusiasm & most importantly New (Modi) SARKAR to this nation.

Good Night!


----------



## gslv

Assam govt orders restrain order in 11 districts. just saw on TV.


----------



## anonymus

Angry Bird said:


> Defamation case of 100 crores on Times now




Judiciary including Supreme Court needs to be controlled and given a lesson in moderation and Justice by strong legislature. They have got this habit of dishing out quixotic judgement, this one being latest.

100 Crore defamation suit and asking for 20 crore as deposited guarantee. Are they out of their fucking mind!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

arp2041 said:


> Ok Guys............Long Night Ahead..............Hope tomorrow's SUN will bring a new hope, new zeal, new enthusiasm & most importantly New (Modi) SARKAR to this nation.
> 
> Good Night!


Abe tu so raha hai? Kal chhutti hai isliye aaj Niteout.


----------



## jha

SwAggeR said:


> @jha what do you make out of this , is it credible ??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466993392992264192



Rule out nahi kar sakte bhai.. Ho sakta hai... Narendra Singh is pretty pissed off these days..


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041 Is it true? Has Pappu run off to stave off the humiliation of defeat? 

Tomorrow might be the frabjous day and Pappu will miss it, I'm sure that deep down he'd be relieved, imagine the stress on the poor fellow if he'd won, no vacations and no running off to some far off land when the whim struck him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 Is it true? Has Pappu run off to stave off the humiliation of defeat?
> 
> Tomorrow might be the frabjous day and Pappu will miss it, I'm sure that deep down he'd be relieved, imagine the stress on the poor fellow if he'd won, no vacations and no running off to some far off land when the whim struck him.



He is back.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467022246389616640


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Ok Guys............Long Night Ahead..............Hope tomorrow's SUN will bring a new hope, new zeal, new enthusiasm & most importantly New (Modi) SARKAR to this nation.
> 
> Good Night!


it's a new dawn... it's a new day... it's a new PM... & we all going to be feeling good!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

@Prometheus - Good luck mate. You are really going to need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Dr. Subramanian Swamy says that EVM were manipulated (2009) by Congress in the last elections in 70 constituencies to get the numbers. One of the constituencies is Sivaganga from where P Chidambaram scraped home.

This allegation was levelled by Dr Subramanian Swamy. He has posted a video put up by http://indiaevm.org/ which explains how the machine can be hacked and manipulated to suit the hackers. As counting starts tomorrow, this revelation shows how technically it can be manipulated and the age old method of sealing machines can be easily tampered with.

Mani Shankar Aiyar, a Congress candidate and favourite of Rahul Gandhi in his show of loyalty said Narendra Modi would never become PM that has landed him in trouble with EC. A Chennai social activist MS Subramaniam has written to CEC VS Sampath and election commissioners TN Malhotra and HS Brahma saying that Aiyar’s declaration was based on the strength that EVMs were manipulated. The complaint has backed Dr Subramanian Swamy’s claim.

According to Subramanian Swamy, the Congress has made arrangement to tamper and manipulate the EVM (Electronic Voting Machines) in selected constituencies across the country. The SC had told Election Commission to use VVPAT (Voter Verifiable Paper Audit Trail) mandatory for all electronic voting machines used in the polls. The Congress using the tampering of EVMs so as to beat exit polls to win the 2004 and 2009 Lok Sabha elections.

Dr Subramanian Swamy in a legal battle proved that EVM can be tampered and following that the SC made VVPAT mandatory but pro-Congress Chief EC has not implemented even in this election.

Dr Subramanian Swamy claims that all EVMs could be tampered. This was backed by a pioneer in EVM, Prof David Dill, professor in Stanford University, who wrote a detailed letter to then CEC Navin Chawla in February 2010. Chawla and present Sampath according WikiLeaks were the choice of Congress.

VVPAT facility would give the voters to get a receipt from the EVM showing the name of the candidate for whom the vote was cast. This will be stored in a ballot box and could be an evidence in case of any dispute.

P Chidambaram’s victory from Sivaganga in the 2009 Lok Sabha election is said to be due to EVM manipulation. Having declared defeated was later seen won by 3000 votes against AIADMK candidate. AIADMK complaint to EC did not meet any response; it moved the court but there has been no verdict till now.

Chidambaram might repeat it again as an English channel says Tamil Nadu will send one Congress candidate to Lok Sabha.
-------------------------------
Congress manipulated counting machines: Subramanian Swamy - TruthDiveTruthDive
-------------------------------


----------



## Dillinger

SarthakGanguly said:


> @Prometheus - Good luck mate. You are really going to need it.



Don't hate on him, he's a good fellow, ideological divide must never lead to a fight, Modi's words. 

Tomorrow my clock will start ticking and in a personal capacity I will dust up my list of concrete expectations and wait and watch..as they get fulfilled or not.



Angry Bird said:


> He is back.



Mummy jee kaan pakad ke waapas layi kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yuba

What time will results start to trickle in


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Dillinger said:


> Don't hate on him, he's a good fellow, ideological divide must never lead to a fight, Modi's words.
> 
> Tomorrow my clock will start ticking and in a personal capacity I will dust up my list of concrete expectations and wait and watch..as they get fulfilled or not.


Of course, I like his views on Punjab and agree with him. 

Mass painting anti Congressis as Modi bhakts is another matter though. 

Even then, I have best interests...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

SarthakGanguly said:


> Of course, I like his views on Punjab and agree with him.
> 
> Mass painting anti Congressis as Modi bhakts is another matter though.
> 
> Even then, I have best interests...



Imagine Pappu's agony at the moment, he probably thought it was his birthright to sit on the chair, probably ticked off MMS too with his expectant gaze, MMS probably is having a chuckle too despite the widespread disapprobation he has faced thanks to the shenanigans of his party and Madam Ji's ladla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> what i have to do with Modi ????? I always said Modi will be PM .................but I also said No feku wave in punjab for which everyone ganged over me ..............cant i have a little fun ...........???


You are the only one who is spared on this thread. People are rather sympathatic towards you. Don't accuse us of something we didnt do..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

yuba said:


> What time will results start to trickle in



In about 6 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Guyz. What is this Subramaniam Swami saying? Are EVMs tamperable?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Dillinger said:


> Imagine Pappu's agony at the moment, he probably thought it was his birthright to sit on the chair, probably ticked off MMS too with his expectant gaze, MMS probably is having a chuckle too despite the widespread disapprobation he has faced thanks to the shenanigans of his party and Madam Ji's ladla.


Pappu would probably take at least a week to absorb the reality.As for the rest - including MMS, I doubt if they have any self respect at all. They would be going all out to cover the Prince, at their own individual expense. 

Slave mentality is addictive, it institutionalizes people. See the jokes the Dynasty lackeys pull off to protect the Queen and the Prince.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

SarthakGanguly said:


> Pappu would probably take at least a week to absorb the reality.As for the rest - including MMS, I doubt if they have any self respect at all. They would be going all out to cover the Prince, at their own individual expense.
> 
> Slave mentality is addictive, it institutionalizes people. See the jokes the Dynasty lackeys pull off to protect the Queen and the Prince.



MMS seems to have pulled a smart one though, he's leaving and so seems to not be feeling any need to defend anyone. 

His credibility and respect took their greatest hit when he endorsed Pappu, he's caught on to that, ALTHOUGH CONGRESS IS RUNNING OVERTIME TO TERM THEIR POOR SHOWING AS A COLLECTIVE FAILURE AND AS A RESULT OF ANTI-INCUMBENCY ONLY. 

Chicken poo! Pappu has shown his own party members that even Priyanka is a smarter bet than him. 

Despite everything I can't find it in my heart to ever look upon him (MMS) with a baleful gaze.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

SarthakGanguly said:


> Pappu would probably take at least a week to absorb the reality.As for the rest - including MMS, I doubt if they have any self respect at all. They would be going all out to cover the Prince, at their own individual expense.
> 
> Slave mentality is addictive, it institutionalizes people. See the jokes the Dynasty lackeys pull off to protect the Queen and the Prince.




I don't think that " Pappu is blameless " excuse is going to stick this time. Sanjay Bahru has done a favour to Mannu ( probably by his tacit consent ).


----------



## senses

so will modi sarkar actually takeover ? couldn't go though all 1678 pages of this thread :/


----------



## jaunty

WAR-rior said:


> Guyz. What is this Subramaniam Swami saying? Are EVMs tamperable?



We will know for sure this time. 



senses said:


> so will modi sarkar actually takeover ? couldn't go though all 1678 pages of this thread :/



You have to go through those 1678 pages, there will not be any spoon feeding here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Dillinger said:


> MMS seems to have pulled a smart one though, he's leaving and so seems to not be feeling any need to defend anyone.
> 
> His credibility and respect took their greatest hit when he endorsed Pappu, he's caught on to that, ALTHOUGH CONGRESS IS RUNNING OVERTIME TO TERM THEIR POOR SHOWING AS A COLLECTIVE FAILURE AND AS A RESULT OF ANTI-INCUMBENCY ONLY.
> 
> Chicken poo! Pappu has shown his own party members that even Priyanka is a smarter bet than him.
> 
> Despite everything I can't find it in my heart to ever look upon him (MMS) with a baleful gaze.


MMS? Neither could I. Just disappointment with a touch of disgust.


----------



## Dillinger

SarthakGanguly said:


> MMS? Neither could I. Just disappointment with a touch of disgust.



Disappointment indeed, specially when he said that he would be willing to work under Pappu.


----------



## SR-91

jaunty said:


> We will know for sure this time.
> 
> 
> 
> *You have to go through those 1678 pages, there will not be any spoon feeding here*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

SR-91 said:


>



This thread will reach 2000 tomorrow.


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> it's a new dawn... it's a new day... it's a new PM... & we all going to be feeling good!


And it's somebody's B'day!! Happy B'day mate!! Enjoy & have a couple of drinks from my side!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

@JanjaWeed ,hey mate I wish you Many , many happy returns of the days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Congress will be decimated in Seeamandhra, says former APPCC chief Botsa Satyanarayana.*


Manaki ade kavali kada brother.  Congress bhupatanam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

wolfschanzze said:


> Manaki ade kavali kada brother.  Congress bhupatanam.



Tammudu manadi Teluga?

Bhustapitam brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

pvsarath said:


> Tammudu manadi Teluga?
> 
> Bhustapitam brother.


Avunu telugu Hyderabad lo, meru ekkada?Bhupatanam ante kinda padadamu. nuvvu ekamga Bhustapitam .
Koncham time paduthadi Telangana lo Congress Bhupatanam kava daniki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

wolfschanzze said:


> Avunu telugu Hyderabad lo, meru ekkada?Bhupatanam ante kinda padadamu. nuvvu ekamga Bhustapitam .
> Koncham time paduthadi Telangana lo Congress Bhupatanam kava daniki



meme kuda hyd but native ananthapur rayalaseema.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> And it's somebody's B'day!! Happy B'day mate!! Enjoy & have a couple of drinks from my side!!





SwAggeR said:


> @JanjaWeed ,hey mate I wish you Many , many happy returns of the days.


Thanks guys! Btw I'm more excited about the results...trying to sleep for couple of hrs...just can't. Couple of more hours to go before I switch my telly on & get on with it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

pvsarath said:


> meme kuda hyd but native ananthapur rayalaseema.


Alaga,na native Hyderabad kaani 2 generations back (100 years) ancestors Anakapalli, Vizag. Enti Seemaandhra lo YSRCP winning Assembly lo ani talk.Nijama?


----------



## SwAggeR

Look at Shushma.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467080065851744256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

wolfschanzze said:


> Alaga,na native Hyderabad kaani 2 generations back (100 years) ancestors Anakapalli, Vizag. Enti Seemaandhra lo YSRCP winning Assembly lo ani talk.Nijama?



50-50 no clear indication yet.but tdp ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Aray yeh 2.30 kab bajega?


----------



## jbond197

why Modi? (with tweets) · Shirish · Storify

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> Thanks guys! Btw I'm more excited about the results...trying to sleep for couple of hrs...just can't. Couple more hours to go before I switch my telly on & get on with it!


I will be on till 7 Am im on night shift


WAR-rior said:


> Saala. Mahol dekhake mujhe to lag raha hai everyone around is only focussed in stopping NaMo.
> 
> I dont know how much is the difference between actual people's mandate and the result coming out tomoro.


To stop Pandavas, Whole Kauravas Army came,who won in the end?Same here.


----------



## Imcool

Good Morning guys!  Let's all pray for Modi and BJP to get clear cut majority

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

wolfschanzze said:


> I will be on till 7 Am im on night shift
> 
> To stop Pandavas, Whole Kauravas Army came,who won in the end?Same here.


They had Krishna with them. Whos the one here?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467003526917287936
If thats what is a possibility, then shud we start worrying?


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAR-rior said:


> They had Krishna with them. Whos the one here?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467003526917287936
> If thats what is a possibility, then shud we start worrying?


Aah...line of defence by AAPturds. Btw where is the pic Ms Patkar?


----------



## WAR-rior

JanjaWeed said:


> Aah...line of defence by AAPturds. Btw where is the pic Ms Patkar?


Pic is in the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAR-rior said:


> Pic is in the link.


Err...that looks really suspicious. Why no much fuss? Knowing Medha Patker...she wouldn't take this lying down. Then again..she don't stand a chance, regardless! Maybe that explains...


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041 @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @Bang Galore @Ayush @Indischer @ExtraOdinary @Skull and Bones @Abingdonboy @janon @kbd-raaf 

I'm not one for screaming bloody murder whenever I see someone write or speak in favor of congress.But this one took the cake.



> By "Tina":-
> 
> MMS did a great job at Govt administration kudos to that...however, he disappointed during Elections.
> It was his duty as PM to stand by his work ..till his last day at the PM post...prove all his detractors wrong and defend the honorable service of his team to the nation in media.
> It was his duty and responsibilty as PM to share his party's success policies, defend and support his GOVT in media to campaign for the party that entrusted him to do his job. His absence and silence during elections hurt Congress ...created doubts and uncertainty among voters...especially since no new PM candidate was announced.
> India needed to hear PM MMS thank and honor Congress for realizing his skills and abilities as leader and honoring him with the coveted golden opportunity to be PM.
> Unfortunately his family members were quite vocal about their new found support for the Opposition, while the PM himself chose to not be a part of it. He should have given a dozen interviews from day one of elections to counter false claims by Modi. His absence and silence made a lot of disturbing noise.
> 
> As for Rahul not attending, perhaps he is not a partier... he may not be in a party mood. And it's perfectly fine.
> We don't expect a Rahul Gandhi to ever stoop to Modi's gutter level and order 4000 kgs of laddoos from guj state funds for the poor... to party at any dinner...while almost half the population cannot afford a decent meal and would surely starve if Congress had not provided food security bill for the poor.



Posted in the comments section of this article- Sonia hosts farewell for PM, Rahul gives it a miss - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAR-rior

JanjaWeed said:


> Err...that looks really suspicious. Why no much fuss? Knowing Medha Patker...she wouldn't take this lying down. Then again..she don't stand a chance, regardless! Maybe that explains...


My point is. How are such newz articles looked to by EC? Atleast, they give a possibility of rigging. If suppose its a fact then it means India was robbed of fair election past 2 tenures since when EVMs started.



Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @Bang Galore @Ayush @Indischer @ExtraOdinary
> 
> I'm not one for screaming bloody murder whenever I see someone write or speak in favor of congress.But this one took the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted in the comments section of this article- Sonia hosts farewell for PM, Rahul gives it a miss - Hindustan Times


Super biased when it assumes by default that NaMo did it from Guj state fund? Its Party fund and where 1000 of crores are spent, some lakhs is OK. Afterall, its the same money which makes ur coming to power possible. 

Also, instead of complaining, why isnt it a possibility that MMS purposely kept silent due to down in confidence and recollecting the treatment he got past 10 yrs. Bottomline is, Revenge well taken. Sofesticatedly and Calmly.


----------



## Star Wars

WAR-rior said:


> My point is. How are such newz articles looked to by EC? Atleast, they give a possibility of rigging. If suppose its a fact then it means India was robbed of fair election past 2 tenures since when EVMs started.
> 
> 
> Super biased when it assumes by default that NaMo did it from Guj state fund? Its Party fund and where 1000 of crores are spent, some lakhs is OK. Afterall, its the same money which makes ur coming to power possible.
> 
> Also, instead of complaining, why isnt it a possibility that MMS purposely kept silent due to down in confidence and recollecting the treatment he got past 10 yrs. Bottomline is, Revenge well taken. Sofesticatedly and Calmly.



Swamy had told 25-40 seats have been rigged in this elections but expects to get Majority even after that


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @Bang Galore @Ayush @Indischer @ExtraOdinary
> 
> I'm not one for screaming bloody murder whenever I see someone write or speak in favor of congress.But this one took the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted in the comments section of this article- Sonia hosts farewell for PM, Rahul gives it a miss - Hindustan Times


Straight out of Congress's post verdict media management cell. Line of argument is not that far off from what P C Chako had to say only yesterday.


----------



## WAR-rior

Star Wars said:


> Swamy had told 25-40 seats have been rigged in this elections but expects to get Majority even after that


But Why da **** even a single seat. Fuget bout 20-40 seats. Why is all this even allowed and not taken seriously?


----------



## Dillinger

WAR-rior said:


> My point is. How are such newz articles looked to by EC? Atleast, they give a possibility of rigging. If suppose its a fact then it means India was robbed of fair election past 2 tenures since when EVMs started.
> 
> 
> Super biased when it assumes by default that NaMo did it from Guj state fund? Its Party fund and where 1000 of crores are spent, some lakhs is OK. Afterall, its the same money which makes ur coming to power possible.
> 
> Also, instead of complaining, why isnt it a possibility that MMS purposely kept silent due to down in confidence and recollecting the treatment he got past 10 yrs. Bottomline is, Revenge well taken. Sofesticatedly and Calmly.



The Gandhi family had SPG cover in direct violation of the SPG Act (such cover can only be provided as per the provisions of the act), I would remind "her" that said illegally sanctioned security detail probably cost the nation more than the worth of a million laddus (no hyperbole, lets assume that each laddu costs Rs. 5 each, SPG cover for a decade plus will easily cost upwards of 5 million even by a conservative estimate).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

can't wait, can't wait, can't wait. C'mon EC

If I dare say it, the current excitement rivals courting females in college days...


----------



## Star Wars

WAR-rior said:


> But Why da **** even a single seat. Fuget bout 20-40 seats. Why is all this even allowed and not taken seriously?



It can happen only in Congie ruled states or states where there is little RSS presence to check the EVM's .


----------



## Dillinger

JanjaWeed said:


> Straight out of Congress's post verdict media management cell. Line of argument is not that far off from what P C Chako had to say only yesterday.



MMS and the party didn't do enough to project the good they did, or some variation thereof.

Rahul is at worst a reluctant politician, who failed due to the mismanagement of this election by the party as a whole ("collective responsibility") and due to the possible/alleged mistakes of the incumbent government of which he was not a part (and therefore cannot be blamed for said alleged mistakes).

Such ABSOLUTE MOFO BALDERDASH!

This is when MY BLOOD BEGINS TO BOIL, WHY INSULT MY INTELLIGENCE, WHY, JUST PISS ON MY FACE AND CALL IT GANGA JAL.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Prometheus said:


> .


B@stards. I've heard about some of the corrupt practices these f&ckers get up to in Punjab.


Modern day India is no place for dynasties. Throw these fools out on their a$$.


----------



## Armstrong

@Dillinger - Yeh kiyaa backwaas haiii - Eik maheeneiii (months) seh vote hii chal rahaa haiii ? 



Abhishek_ said:


> can't wait, can't wait, can't wait. C'mon EC
> 
> If I dare say it, the current excitement rivals courting females in college days...



Avatar !  

Abeiii teriii biwi aur betiii bhi haiii - Baaaz aajaa abbb tou !


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAR-rior said:


> My point is. How are such newz articles looked to by EC? Atleast, they give a possibility of rigging. If suppose its a fact then it means India was robbed of fair election past 2 tenures since when EVMs started.


Looks like ruling Congress & NCP govt has done enough to damage the results in the state & EC is just a mute spectator. There has been quite a few instances of malpractice in the state...whether EVM transferring all the votes to Congress or deletion of lacs of names from the voter list. EC may have played the role of 12th man for Congress here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Armstrong said:


> @Dillinger - Yeh kiyaa backwaas haiii - Eik maheeneiii (months) seh vote hii chal rahaa haiii ?



850 million eligible voter the is baar. time to lagega hi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @Sidak @Bang Galore @Ayush @Indischer @ExtraOdinary @Skull and Bones @Abingdonboy @janon @kbd-raaf
> 
> I'm not one for screaming bloody murder whenever I see someone write or speak in favor of congress.But this one took the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted in the comments section of this article- Sonia hosts farewell for PM, Rahul gives it a miss - Hindustan Times


Well I don't see why MMS was obliged to do a damn thing. He is not a politician. He is standing down from office and is not seeking re-election. His priorities are doing his job as PM for his last few days/weeks and good for him. F**k the Gandhis, they are the ones who have tied his hands. Why is he at all obligated to serve them? His job is over now and he knows that he has done what he can with what he had. Time to move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Armstrong said:


> @Dillinger - Yeh kiyaa backwaas haiii - Eik maheeneiii (months) seh vote hii chal rahaa haiii ?
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar !
> 
> Abeiii teriii biwi aur betiii bhi haiii - Baaaz aajaa abbb tou !



Large country large election, hamari zarroratein thodi shahi kisam ki hoti hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Armstrong said:


> @DillingerAvatar !


paaji, ki haal ne??



Dillinger said:


> Large country large election, hamari zarroratein thodi shahi kisam ki hoti hain.


lawll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

chak de INDIA said:


> 850 million eligible voter the is baar. time to lagega hi



Bhai eik month !  

Apnaaa 86 million eligible voter thaa iss dafaaa, even if we exclude the enormity of resources that comes with a large size, it would've taken 10 times the time it took us - So 10 days - Its taking more than a month !


----------



## JanjaWeed

Morning all...this is it. Most of the channels have started beaming their election results programme live. Me watching NDTV. Which one guys are watching?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> As for Rahul not attending, perhaps he is not a partier... he may not be in a party mood. And it's perfectly fine.


I'm rather sure he is actually a known "partier" or at least that's what I've heard. Additionally what bad form from Rahul. Not attending the leaving do of the man who has lead his country for the past 9 years and for all the work before that? I mean show some bloody respect! What else could be more important than attending this dinner?

I mean first you have Priyanka being a little brat to her SPG security team and now Rahul showing 2 fingers to MMS and skipping this event.
What self-entitled, self-centred lowlifes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> Well I don't see why MMS was obliged to do a damn thing. He is not a politician. He is standing down from office and is not seeking re-election. His priorities are doing his job as PM for his last few days/weeks and good for him. F**k the Gandhis, they are the ones who have tied his hands. Why is he at all obligated to serve them? His job is over know and he knows that he has done what he can with what he had. Time to move on.



UPA's stated policy is to insulate Rahul and the Parivar, again not hyperbole, they've openly stated as much in the past 24 hours. 

They are declaring that the projected loss in the election is the fault of the incumbent government rather than Rahul who was not part of said government, he gets projected as the new age leader and martyr dealing with the baggage of the old and decrepit MMS (since they do now finally accept that their rule was "marred by some mistakes"). 

SOBs the lot of them. The same MMS who's silence was golden, that much respected attribute of the dignified and solemn man who lent his dignity to the party and was praised for the same "silence" is now to be blamed for having been "silent".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

JanjaWeed said:


> Morning all...this is it. Most of the channels have started beaming their election results programme live. Me watching NDTV. Which one guys are watching?


I'll keep an eye on ECI's portal. Probably turn on doordarshan as well

GENERAL ELECTIONS 2014 - Trends & Result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Please post results in General election Result Day 16th May


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm rather sure he is actually a known "partier" or at least that's what I've heard. Additionally what bad form from Rahul. Not attending the leaving do of the man who has lead his country for the past 9 years and for all the work before that? I mean show some bloody respect! What else could be more important than attending this dinner?
> 
> I mean first you have Priyanka being a little brat to her SPG security team and now Rahul showing 2 fingers to MMS and skipping this event.
> What self-entitled, self-centred lowlifes.



Hopefully some ladyboy will yank his balls in Bangkok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

A hallloooooo all the best everyone ...... Shree Ganeshay Namah :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ma ki kirkiri kb shuru karenge


----------



## Abhishek_

Jason bourne said:


> A hallloooooo all the best everyone ...... Shree Ganeshay Namah :


Sat Sri Akal, and copy to all


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> UPA's stated policy is to insulate Rahul and the Parivar, again not hyperbole, they've openly stated as much in the past 24 hours.


They're treating them as fragile 2 year olds not the middle-aged adult they are! It's pathetic. How can any self-respecting person be in the Congress party when the entire focus is on this one family??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dillinger said:


> MMS and the party didn't do enough to project the good they did, or some variation thereof.
> 
> Rahul is at worst a reluctant politician, who failed due to the mismanagement of this election by the party as a whole ("collective responsibility") and due to the possible/alleged mistakes of the incumbent government of which he was not a part (and therefore cannot be blamed for said alleged mistakes).
> 
> Such ABSOLUTE MOFO BALDERDASH!
> 
> This is when MY BLOOD BEGINS TO BOIL, WHY INSULT MY INTELLIGENCE, WHY, JUST PISS ON MY FACE AND CALL IT GANGA JAL.


Oh well...MMS is going be the favourite whipping boy for congress henceforth.PVN all over again. I still think MMS of UPA 1 would have given a stiff fight to NDA. It's the UPA2 de-facto govt of Mom & Son sealed the deal for congress in this election.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Armstrong said:


> Bhai eik month !
> 
> Apnaaa 86 million eligible voter thaa iss dafaaa, even if we exclude the enormity of resources that comes with a large size, it would've taken 10 times the time it took us - So 10 days - Its taking more than a month !



Because we split it between phases of polling, makes it easier to manage and harder to muck with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

Wait till 8 am .. counting will begin after that


----------



## Dillinger

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh well...MMS is going be the favourite whipping boy for congress henceforth.PVN all over again. I still think MMS of UPA 1 would have given a stiff fight to NDA. It's the UPA2 de-facto govt of Mom & Son sealed the deal for congress in this election.



MMS will simply retire and regret that he ever let them use his life's work, his good name and reputation, as their stamp of dignity and legitimacy.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Armstrong said:


> Bhai eik month !
> 
> Apnaaa 86 million eligible voter thaa iss dafaaa, even if we exclude the enormity of resources that comes with a large size, it would've taken 10 times the time it took us - So 10 days - Its taking more than a month !



its the best way to play safe. manage karne me asani ho jati hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Abingdonboy said:


> They're treating them as fragile 2 year olds not the middle-aged adult they are! It's pathetic. How can any self-respecting person be in the Congress party when the entire focus is on this one family??



Because the family itself is used as a figurehead, through which a coterie of senior members derive their power, like an idol in a place of worship which the priest claims talks in the voice of god..but only to him.


----------



## Yaduveer

Armstrong said:


> Bhai eik month !
> 
> Apnaaa 86 million eligible voter thaa iss dafaaa, even if we exclude the enormity of resources that comes with a large size, it would've taken 10 times the time it took us - So 10 days - Its taking more than a month !



More security personnel at polling booth ... better administration .. more media coverage..

This type devised by TN sheshan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Abhishek_ said:


> can't wait, can't wait, can't wait. C'mon EC
> 
> If I dare say it, the current excitement rivals courting females in college days...



@Aeronaut

Can you change the avatar please. I already posted on the individuals profile a week ago asking for the avatar to be changed but it hasn't been changed yet. @Manticore made a similar request already aswell.

Error

Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sonia and Pappu to attend a press conference at 12 noon 



Kaan said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> Can you change the avatar please. I already posted on the individuals profile a week ago asking for the avatar to be changed but it hasn't been changed yet. @Manticore made a similar request already aswell.
> 
> Error
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Yaduveer

chak de INDIA said:


> Sonia and Pappu to attend a press conference at 12 noon



looking at abyss and putting a brave face .. interesting !!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Arnab grilling Khangressi representative


----------



## indiatester

wolfschanzze said:


> Manaki ade kavali kada brother.  Congress bhupatanam.


Kaani YSRCP kooda povali!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

chak de INDIA said:


> Arnab grilling Khangressi representative



Arnab to saala jisaki khaata hai ... bas usaki bajaata hai ... Pahale Modi ab Rahul ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> They're treating them as fragile 2 year olds not the middle-aged adult they are! It's pathetic. How can any self-respecting person be in the Congress party when the entire focus is on this one family??


there is a simple logic to this.. & that is Congress needs Gandhis more than Gandhis need congress. & the parivar is making the most of it. Just try & imagine the party without the name.. it will be in pieces!


----------



## indiatester

We must have national projections from 9.30 onwards.

Is there a way we can have posts on a thread come in as RSS feeds?


----------



## Yaduveer

Look at arrogance of BJP party spokepersons in media debates ...!


----------



## WAR-rior

Jarha said:


> Look at arrogance of BJP party spokepersons in media debates ...!


We are looking and enjoying it. 

They faced the ARROGANCE of Sickulars past 10 yrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAR-rior said:


> We are looking and enjoying it.
> 
> They faced the ARROGANCE of Sickulars past 10 yrs.


which channel is it?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Jarha said:


> Look at arrogance of BJP party spokepersons in media debates ...!



Are you from the sickoolar brigade ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467125678739976192


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467125651997458432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Congressiooo ki maanki AANKH


----------



## Fawkes

India Elections 2014 - YouTube
live coverage from indian news channels.
arnab taking on cec.

which channel to watch guys? i'm confussed.


----------



## JanjaWeed

& i'm missing few of my old buddies from this thread... @Guynextdoor2 @bhaizakir @fsayed @bregs & few more... If they can see my notification.. laddoos are waiting for you guys!


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> & i'm missing few of my old buddies from this thread... @Guynextdoor2 @bhaizakir @fsayed @bregs & few more... If they can see my notification.. laddoos are waiting for you guys!




HAPPY BDAY LUCKY GUY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


>



Been waiting for 3 years now its only 10 freakin minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> HAPPY BDAY LUCKY GUY


aray thank you yaar! I hope my luck spreads to every ModiManiacs today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

chak de INDIA said:


> Are you from the sickoolar brigade ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467125678739976192



Though I have voted for Modi in this election .. but I am not a BJP cheerleader .


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> aray thank you yaar! I hope my luck spreads to every ModiManiacs today!



Happy bday mate. 

P.S: I followed you on twitter!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Happy bday mate.
> 
> P.S: I followed you on twitter!


cheers bruv.. & followed you back!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> Happy bday mate.
> 
> P.S: I followed you on twitter!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467129192916590592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467128248157999104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Saruuuuuuu


----------



## Tridibans

JanjaWeed said:


> aray thank you yaar! I hope my luck spreads to every ModiManiacs today!


Happy birthday dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Counting Begins in 989 centers ... Hey Bhagwan !!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Happy birthday dude


thanks bruv..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

GENERAL ELECTIONS 2014 - Trends & Result.

Guys follow this for real time official updates


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> thanks bruv..,




MOdi hoga tumara Birthday present

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467130477913321472


Star Wars said:


> MOdi hoga tumara Birthday present


lol.. been saying that ever since!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Who will lose virginity first  BJP / Cong or Oth ?

BJP 1 up


----------



## Jason bourne

Bjp 1 karnataka


----------



## guru1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467125880402083841

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Dakshina KannadaNalin Kumar KateelBJP


----------



## Yaduveer

BJP leading in Kerala !!!!!!!!!

in 1 seat


----------



## JanjaWeed

auspicious start. 1-0 to bjp.. & guess what? it is from my state! 
@chak de INDIA it's all going my way today..

& BJP is leading in Trivandrum, Kerala... What? Is Shahsi Taroor going to lose to BJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

BJP 3-0


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> auspicious start. 1-0 to bjp.. & guess what? it is from my state!
> @chak de INDIA it's all going my way today..
> 
> & BJP is leading in Trivandrum, Kerala... What? Is Shahsi Taroor going to lose to BJP?


----------



## kaykay

JanjaWeed said:


> auspicious start. 1-0 to bjp.. & guess what? it is from my state!
> @chak de INDIA it's all going my way today..
> 
> & BJP is leading in Trivandrum, Kerala... What? Is Shahsi Taroor going to lose to BJP?


too early to say but I am feeling that BJP will do better than most of the polls predicted.


----------



## Star Wars

4 BJP 1 congie

BJp 5 congie 2

BJP 7 Congie 3


----------



## indiatester

I find NDTV giving projections faster.

Happy birthday @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Star Wars said:


> 4 BJP 1 congie
> 
> BJp 5 congie 2
> 
> BJP 7 Congie 3


which state?


----------



## Star Wars

Congies leading in Karnatakka


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ghaziabad to BJP


----------



## sancho

NDTV.com - Election 2014, Election Result, Lok Sabha Election News, Live News


----------



## Soumitra

BJP 12 Cong 8 Other 7


----------



## Star Wars

VK SIngh leading

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

BJP even leading in Kerela


----------



## Yaduveer

Modi leading in Varanasi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

NDA is getting ~50% of the leads! Come on NDA win this!



Jarha said:


> Modi leading in Varanasi


And I thought you were anti Modi


----------



## Star Wars

HEadlines today is better to watch in numbers


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bjp 24 cong 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

chak de INDIA said:


> Bjp 24 cong 8


BJP 31 Cong 13 rest 11 out of 55.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 27 cong 8


----------



## SwAggeR

NDTV is fastest with 77 trends 

Times now with 16

NewsX with 20 trends

CNN-IBN 20

HT with 50


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 33 cong 10

modi 40 cong 13

bjp 44


----------



## lightoftruth

BJP leading 1 in kerala too


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP+ leads on 48 out of 90 and Congress on 21.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 59

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

Zoya hasan is such a B***...shes praying really hard for ndtv to go wrong


----------



## Star Wars

congies ko itna seat kaha sai mil raha hai


----------



## SwAggeR

chak de INDIA said:


> BJP 59



Which channel ??


----------



## sancho




----------



## jbond197

BJP 65/105 Aajtak


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SwAggeR said:


> Which channel ??


bjp 65

ABP, AAj tak


----------



## jbond197

Namo leading Varanasi and Vadodra..


----------



## JanjaWeed

donno what to make out of it.. what do you guys think so far? is it good going for BJP? Looks like my state is doing better than expected for BJP!


----------



## jbond197

BJP 66/110


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Cong 27


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> donno what to make out of it.. what do you guys think so far? is it good going for BJP? Looks like my state is doing better than expected for BJP!


Happy B'day to you!! a small gift from Namo!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 67 cong 30


----------



## jbond197

71/120

76/128 BJP

79/133

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP leading in ernakulam ( Kochi )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

83/137


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Happy B'day to you!! a small gift from Namo!!


thanks bruv... i hope it's going to be a good day for all of us!


----------



## jbond197

chak de INDIA said:


> BJP leading in ernakulam ( Kochi )


BJP leading in 3 seats in Kerala. Now beat that!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Kerala seems to be a surprise, any other unexpected changes?


----------



## jbond197

89/143

94/150.. closing in for century!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> donno what to make out of it.. what do you guys think so far? is it good going for BJP? Looks like my state is doing better than expected for BJP!



As long as NDA is ahead of UPA+Others, think we are safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Man.. this Surjewala is still arrogant & annoying as usual. He could have been bit humble today atleast!


----------



## jbond197

102/159.. Hurrayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## SwAggeR

anathema said:


> Zoya hasan is such a B***...shes praying really hard for ndtv to go wrong



She is Muslim and lives on plum posting by Center, that is expected.


----------



## jbond197

107/164


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 107


----------



## jbond197

108/168


----------



## SwAggeR

93/172


----------



## SUDIP

as per aaj tak 
bjp-107
cong-35
oth-22

most favorable trends only showing by AAJ TAK .


----------



## jbond197

110/174

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

111/175

41/175

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

115/179


----------



## Victory

VK singh about to win, and Smriti Irani ahead from Amethi....Shocking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

121/185

BJP leading on all seats in Gujarat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 120


----------



## JanjaWeed

Is anyone watching them cartoon graphics of Modi & Rahul in Aaj Tak? it's really funny!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Victory said:


> VK singh about to win, and Smriti Irani ahead from Amethi....Shocking!



It's postal votes only but then also great.


----------



## jbond197

128/195 closing in for 150

133/201


----------



## Ayush

132/200 bjp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Any updates on AJ!!!

136/203


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Smriti Irani leading


----------



## Star Wars

*SMRITI ITANI LEADING IN AMITHI !!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

152/231

Smriti leading


150 up..... Hurrrayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

Bjp leading in Assam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

HEadlines today..BHais ki tang..lead ko tho Dekho


----------



## SwAggeR

Zoya is bitching really hard on NDTV.Not expected from academia .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Looks like Congress is getting shafted in Karnataka too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Closing in towards 200


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> Zoya is bitching really hard on NDTV.Not expected from academia .



Haha seriously? Shes from JNU and you weren't expecting this ?


----------



## SwAggeR

Arun Jaitly is leading .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Arun jaitley Leading

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Roybot said:


> Haha seriously? Shes from JNU and you weren't expecting this ?


Also, she is going to be kicked out of her Free of Cost Lutyens garden residence!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

154 bjp


----------



## jbond197

SwAggeR said:


> Arun Jaitly is leading .



Best news today at least for me!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

jbond197 said:


> Also, she is going to be kicked out of her Free of Cost Lutyens garden residence!!



Haha well that explains it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

167/258

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR FELLAS!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

111 required of 242 seats.


----------



## jbond197

175/267

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

I've got two tests today and I'm on my phone every other minute checking this forum. Please tag me in updates guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

look at aaj tak guys.. 170 / 262 lead to BJP. That's awesome guys! bwwwaaahhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> ABKI BAR MODI SARKAR FELLAS!



For sure.. 300 crossing for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

182/276

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Smriti Irani still leading 
BJP 163

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari

BJP is sweeping the elections....BJP 197-70 Congress Leads as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Chirag paswan leading


----------



## jbond197

I am gonna go mad today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **** ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

184/281!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Sidak - Meenakshi Lekhi leading...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

83 required of 197.

AAP leading on 3 seats in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

seats going down now..


----------



## sancho

BJP 71+
Con 70-

The expected punishment


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Kiron Kher leading

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

181/300

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

we have just crossed 182 as per aajtak bjp-185


----------



## SwAggeR

Meira Kumar is trailing in Sasaram ,Bihar.


----------



## jbond197

185/306

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SMiriti Irani still LEading !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 186


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> SMiriti Irani still LEading !!!



Now trailing.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 189


----------



## jbond197

Amrinder singh leading now in Amritsar


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Shazia filmy leading


----------



## JanjaWeed

Arun Jaitly trailing now...


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467145728716849152


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Shazia filmy leading


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Kirron kher still ahead


----------



## The Huskar

koliabor of Assam,similar to Amethi of India a traditional congress seat.bjp leading by 5000+ seats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LURKER

Modi leading by 81000 votes in Vadodara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Smriti leading again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467146549483819008


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Smriti leading again


wouldn't that be great if Pappu loses today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

KERALA
UDF-9
LDF-10
BJP-1

RAHUL PAPPU TRAILING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

BJP+ should lead atleast on 300 seats so that It will confirm 272 seats for BJP.


----------



## Star Wars

3 SEATS IN WEST BENGAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

203 / 363 for NDA as per AK! What?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

clean sweep as of now in Gujrat 22 for BJP cong 0


----------



## LURKER

Mulla mulayam leading in Azamgarh


----------



## cheekybird

Congress leading everywhere 










Oh forgot to put a ..?


----------



## JanjaWeed

abjktu said:


> KERALA
> UDF-9
> LDF-10
> BJP-1
> 
> RAHUL PAPPU TRAILING


that 1 for BJP.. is it TVM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

207/379

58/379

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 205


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> wouldn't that be great if Pappu loses today?



Tumhare mooh main ghee shakkar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

NDA-197
UPA-77


----------



## cheekybird

chak de INDIA said:


> *clean sweep* as of now in Gujrat 22 for BJP cong 0


Ofcourse clean sweep,itni rigging jo huwi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Punjab,AAP leading in 3 seats


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> wouldn't that be great if Pappu loses today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Tumhare mooh main ghee shakkar


thankju sir.. aaj jo mai bolunga wahi hoga!


----------



## Star Wars

215 as per NDTV


----------



## NKVD

Bjp 214


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> thankju sir.. aaj jo mai bolunga wahi hoga!



You will never forget this Birthday !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467148028474687488
Jiyo mere Raajputanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Why not post on General election Result Day 16th May | Page 9


----------



## cloud_9

Rahul Baba,Kapil Sibal and Arun Jaitley trailing


----------



## abjktu

JanjaWeed said:


> that 1 for BJP.. is it TVM?


Not final,yes leading in trivandrum nearly 4000 votes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

Update on Amritsar plz


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> You will never forget this Birthday !!!


I swear!


----------



## jbond197

BJP leading in Trivandarum..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Chirag paswan leading 

BJP leading on 3 seats in west bengal


----------



## Roybot

cloud_9 said:


> Punjab,AAP leading in 3 seats



They seemed to have eaten into Congress's votebank, cause even NDA has gained 2 seats over last time. Repeat of Delhi.


----------



## jbond197

LURKER said:


> Update on Amritsar plz


AJ behind by 1008 votes..


----------



## SwAggeR

SENSEX 1000 point up.


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

Guys what's the bjps situation in NE states?


----------



## JanjaWeed

aah... Siddarth Varadarajan is anxious to know if Pappu is winning... 
btw.. Pappu is losing


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Market up by 800 points


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


>


Pappu is still trailing....


----------



## cheekybird

Star Wars said:


> You will never forget this Birthday !!!


Pic abhi baqi hai


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 205


----------



## WAR-rior

cheekybird said:


>



Yo Baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467149112144457728

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Priya dutt trailing


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> Pappu is still trailing....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LURKER

Rakhi Birla leading


----------



## cheekybird

chak de INDIA said:


> Priya dutt trailing


What about priyanka chopra?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Badhai ho @jha - lagta hai aapke ghar main Laddoo batenge. Though I'm still de-addicting, is post ke liye aana hi pada. My compliments on your forecasts coming true.


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


>


you got to be nice to me today.. it's my b'day! I'm allowed to take micky out of you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

jbond197 said:


> BJP leading in Trivandarum..


leading for 4300 votes(21% votes counted)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhagwa rang me ranga Sensex. . 1000 points up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

249/449

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Badhai ho @jha - lagta hai aapke ghar main Laddoo batenge. Though I'm still de-addicting, is post ke liye aana hi pada. My compliments on your forecasts coming true.


@Guynextdoor2 welcome... good to see you here. How's the trend in your neck of the woods?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

254/453.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

NDA-253
UPA-66

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

VK singh leading again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

NAMO is going to take blessing of his mother.


----------



## JanjaWeed

37 / 56 for BJP in UP. Going well so far...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467151823720026113
Jai Rajputana !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> you got to be nice to me today.. it's my b'day! I'm allowed to take micky out of you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467149685166444544


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Assam bjp leading on 6 seats

Smriti leading

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Rahul leading


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467151823720026113
> Jai Rajputana !!


wow... the colour is saffron today folks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

bc 225 bjp alone bitch from 428 seats.  die die bjp haters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

223/262/471 

62/75/471

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

Ajit Singh loses to Satyapal Singh of BJP . This is a big win

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jaitley Saab...please win


----------



## Imcool

BJP is crossing 272 on it's own  Yipeeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

bjp- 260 ohh my god it will cross 320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 260


----------



## Yaduveer

Star Wars said:


> Jaitley Saab...please win



AAP is doing very good in Punjab !


----------



## abjktu

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... the colour is saffron today folks!


TRIVANDRUM BJP-5000 LEADING

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reviewer21

Bhaiyo BJP ka kya situation h raj me?


----------



## SwAggeR

233/272/486 

65/80/486


----------



## agamdilawari

Sensex up by 1100 points....WTF 

Crossed 25000 level 

Rupee at 58 mark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP+ 262


----------



## cheekybird

Star Wars said:


> Jaitley Saab...please win


Apke request kerne se jeete jaye ga Kia?


----------



## BDforever

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... the colour is saffron today folks!


happy birthday bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The Dawn of the Modi era

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

chak de INDIA said:


> BJP+ 262


Congress 200+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Smriti leading again


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow... this is too good to be true guys! I won't be surprised if BJP crosses 272 on its own! wow,.,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

TRIVANDRUM BJP-8000 LEADING

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

BJP+ 266 just 6 wanted huha...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

Constituencywise Trends

Guys check here for accurate updates


----------



## Reviewer21

Bjp+ gets majority by. Getting 272 already


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


> Congress 200+



look down below... your Pappu is trailing... 



chak de INDIA said:


> Smriti leading again





BDforever said:


> happy birthday bro


thanks @BDforever join in.. let's celebrate here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP+-271/BJP-237/Out of-489


----------



## LURKER

BJP leading in both seats of Arunachal Pradesh, so good news coming from NE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

240/283/492

65/79/492

49/68 to BJP in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

I am pretty sure guys that bjp alone is about to secure majority on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sensex hits 25000 mark


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> look down below... your Pappu is trailing...


Hamari duwa kam nahin ayi Aj se hum duwa kerna chor dete hain oh wait woh to humane Pehle hi chor di hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

49 / 68 in UP... |Amit Shah tusi great ho!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP leading on 5 seats in WB.


----------



## Reviewer21

LURKER said:


> BJP leading in both seats of Arunachal Pradesh, so good news coming from NE


Whoa thanks for update bro


----------



## Roybot

BJP emerging as the second largest part in West Bengal 

@DRAY, @scorpionx, you guys better get your Khaki shorts ready

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Sensex hits 25000


----------



## JanjaWeed

what?  BJP leading in 5 seats in WB... wow... I'm going to go mad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Congress annihilation on the cards 

BJP- 270
Congress- 74


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467154659690295296
Mere Rajputanistan ne to aaj khush hi kar diya


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... this is too good to be true guys! I won't be surprised if BJP crosses 272 on its own! wow,.,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

Reviewer21 said:


> I am pretty sure guys that bjp alone is about to secure majority on their own.



Yep


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SMRITI IRANI LEADING IN AMETHI, WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The Dawn of the Modi era



For 20 years at least ,thereafter Amit Shah era will start.


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


> Hamari duwa kam nahin ayi Aj se hum duwa kerna chor dete hain oh wait woh to humane Pehle hi chor di hai


duwa choro aur dawa shuru karlo... kyonki aapko bahut bada jatka lagnewala hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

@jha bhai, BJP in Bihar doing extremely well !!!!!!


----------



## Reviewer21

Hema malini ke to maje ho gye she's leading by huge margin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

BJP- 272!!!
Congress- 74

BJP might cross 300!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sherin616

i am christian but now its
BJP kee jai
1 single party in parlement is good

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP 274


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> @jha bhai, BJP in Bihar doing extremely well !!!!!!



But Lalu's daughter is leading.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> For 20 years at least ,thereafter Amit Shah era will start.


 
He'll be in his 90s by then man! 
Anyway I'm out, this is how it starts, think of one post and then it become two and three and so on....chal I'm gone


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abjktu

TRIVANDRUM BJP 9000 LEADING(30% COUNTED)


----------



## Star Wars

Bahujan Samaj Party 0 3 3
Bharatiya Janata Party 0 174 174
Communist Party of India 0 1 1
Communist Party of India (Marxist) 0 11 11
Indian National Congress 0 39 39
Nationalist Congress Party 0 2 2
All India Anna Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam 0 10 10
All India Trinamool Congress 0 17 17


as per official election website


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467146549483819008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bihar bjp 24

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


>


When congress clean sweeps don't forget to tag me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Uttarakhand (insignificant state) 5/5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> He'll be in his 90s by then man!
> Anyway I'm out, this is how it starts, think of one post and then it become two and three and so on....chal I'm gone



He is only 63 now so at 83 he can be PM starting his last term at the age of 78.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Kirron kher leading


----------



## Angry Bird

Mubarak ho Hindustan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

saw sachin pilot,jindal and shashi tharoor trailing .Rout of congress


----------



## Roybot

@ranjeet bro, ab to ache din aa gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

BJP ahead in 5 seats in West Bengal where it previously had no presence. 

General Election 2014 Live ResultsisNULL WEST BENGAL


----------



## JanjaWeed

cheekybird said:


> When congress clean sweeps don't forget to tag me


ain't going to happen in this millennium!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Smriti irani leading

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dash

Kerala 1 for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

stole router from first floor to watch the live coverage of elections..

#shaitani in hostel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Mulayam singh trailing in Azamgarh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Modi taken lead of 234000+ from Vadodara. LOLs mu constituency

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## securityofficer

Star Wars said:


> Jaitley Saab...please win


modi ji give him varoda seat even if he loss


----------



## abjktu

Dash said:


> Kerala 1 for BJP


YES,LEADING 11000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

chak de INDIA said:


> Mulayam singh trailing in Azamgarh



Great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> duwa choro aur dawa shuru karlo... kyonki aapko bahut bada jatka lagnewala hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

kaykay said:


> Modi taken lead of 234000+ from Vadodara. LOLs mu constituency



Well no one saw that coming!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Salman Khursheed trailing from Farrukhabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

JanjaWeed said:


> ain't going to happen in this millennium!


Kion?modi sari Omer PM hoga Kia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Roybot said:


> Well no one saw that coming!!!!!


Modi will win from Vadodara by atleast 5 Lakh margin. I can bet now. Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

V K singh leading

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> Salman Khursheed trailing from Farrukhabad



This faggot needs to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Ayush said:


> stole router from first floor to watch the live coverage of elections..
> 
> #shaitani in hostel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

chak de INDIA said:


> Salman Khursheed trailing from Farrukhabad


But losing to SP. I expected BJP.


----------



## cheekybird

kaykay said:


> Modi taken lead of 234000+ from Vadodara. LOLs mu constituency


Yay rigging worked after all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

What is happening with Varanasi? Any margins?


----------



## Soumitra

BJP sweeping in Delhi


----------



## SwAggeR

I want to slap this sickular but internally communal bitch to the core of her soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

BJP 200 Congress 40 as per election commision website

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

PAPPU TRAILING IN AMEITY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

cheekybird said:


>


Rahul for PM


----------



## cloud_9

cheekybird said:


>


Imran Khan


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Mulayam slipped to number 3 in azamgarh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

cheekybird said:


>


Rahul for PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Abdullahs losing in J&K


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guys... is Sanjay Jha in any channel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

chak de INDIA said:


> Mulayam slipped to number 3 in azamgarh


kaun jeet raha hai??


----------



## WAR-rior

cheekybird said:


> Yay rigging worked after all


Tu bade maje le rahi hai? . Chal Enjoy maar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kHUJLIWAL SLIPPED TO NUMBER 4 IN banaras

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

chak de INDIA said:


> Mulayam slipped to number 3 in azamgarh


kaun jeet raha hai??


----------



## arp2041

Ayush said:


> kaun jeet raha hai??



EAST ka Yadav!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## securityofficer

ExtraOdinary said:


> Uttarakhand (insignificant state) 5/5


my state


----------



## WAR-rior

SwAggeR said:


> I want to slap this sickular but internally communal bitch to the core of her soul.


Kon hai ye?


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Mulayam slipped to number 3 in azamgarh


what? I'm going to go mad by end of today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ayush said:


> kaun jeet raha hai??



Ramakaant of BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

securityofficer said:


> my state


Arey bhai same here, guess it's party time in Ddun, damn should have been at home


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Modi wins in vadodara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

I'm going to stock some beer before desi's ransack the liquor shops

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

Arun Jaitley trailing in Amritsar .


----------



## JanjaWeed

hahah.. Bakra Dutt is reporting from BJP HQ today... must be feeling sick as fcuk!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Rahul trailing 3rd in Amethi as per MAlaylam News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abjktu

JanjaWeed said:


> what? I'm going to go mad by end of today


TRIVANDRUM BJP LEADING BY 12000(40% COUNTED)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

cloud_9 said:


> I'm going to stock some beer before desi's ransack the liquor shops


Dry day here


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

WAR-rior said:


> Kon hai ye?



Abhi NDTV pe as a panelists bakwas kar rahi hai.

Zoya Hasan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

abjktu said:


> TRIVANDRUM BJP LEADING BY 12000(40% COUNTED)


Shashi Taroor will have the unique distinction... first one from Kerala to lose to BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indrani

BJP leading in 18 seats in Karnataka. Ab libtards ka kya hoga?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

chak de INDIA said:


> Mulayam slipped to number 3 in azamgarh




Bhai agar Mullah, Kejru aur Pappu haar gaye to UPwallen Ganaga naha aayenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Shashi Taroor will have the unique distinction... first one from Kerala to lose to BJP



Whenever he is upset/depressed/loses he have another marriage!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

JanjaWeed said:


> what? I'm going to go mad by end of today



Janjaweed Happy Birthday!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

chak de INDIA said:


> Modi wins in vadodara



Margin ??


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sensex up by 1400 points

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Raul Vinci still trailing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indrani said:


> Janjaweed Happy Birthday!!!


thankju ji...


----------



## LURKER

Modi leading by 400000 votes from Vadodara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

SwAggeR said:


> Margin ??


2 lakh 60 thousands and still counting


----------



## securityofficer

ExtraOdinary said:


> Arey bhai same here, guess it's party time in Ddun, damn should have been at home


i am in chennai but from nainital

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

chak de INDIA said:


> Sensex up by 1400 points



Upper circuit lagne ke prabal asaar hai.

Meanwhile Giriraj Singh leading in Nawada, Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@jha sahab kha ho?????????


----------



## agamdilawari

Bhaaaiioo aur Bhenooooo....Ma-bete ki sarkar ki band bajadi sabne

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

NDTV showing 302 for NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> BJP leading in 18 seats in Karnataka. Ab libtards ka kya hoga?


BJP-17
CON-7
DAL-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Bhaiyon

Aabki baar MODI Sarkar.


Ab Dekhna ye hai ki kya Congress Leader of opposition ki kursi bacha pati hain ( single largest party in opposition and at least 10% seats )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> @jha sahab kha ho?????????


@jha sahab is probably being cautious as ever, he will join us only when the results are over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> BJP-17
> CON-7
> DAL-2



I got 18 from Headlines today. They are more real time.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Delhi.. all 7 to BJP! 
@Sidak ut jao! bangra pao.. kushi manao!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Mainpuri . . . . Mulayam leading by just 4000 votes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> I got 18 from Headlines today. They are more real time.


DD CHANDANA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Delhi.. all 7 to BJP!
> @Sidak ut jao! bangra pao.. kushi manao!



Bechari exam dene gayi hai................ 


P.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

chak de INDIA said:


> Mainpuri . . . . Mulayam leading by just 4000 votes










Mullah needs to lose.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> DD CHANDANA



Koi baat nahi. Aache din aa gaye.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Smriti irani leading by just 300 votes


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> Mainpuri . . . . Mulayam leading by just 4000 votes



Teri Dimpu ka kya hua?


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Mainpuri . . . . Mulayam leading by just 4000 votes


that's his safe seat. He is bound to win from there no matter what!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> Teri Dimpu ka kya hua?



Jeet rahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

*AMIT SHAH IS THE MODERN DAY CHANAKYA OF INDIA - HE WAS BANG ON IN PREDICTING BJP/NDA NOS.!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

anyone here nervous?


----------



## Soumitra

NDA crosses 300, BJP 259

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

lol.. Congress workers shouting slogan for Priyanaka Gandhi! more like pre-planned, if you ask me!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> Jeet rahi



Chal tere khatir use jeetne dete hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Ravi Nair said:


> anyone here nervous?



YA............ME!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow... 9 for BJP in Assam against Congress's 2. That's too good to be true. All sickulars are blaming BJP for polarization. Why don't they just go & fcuk themselves!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Soumitra said:


> NDA crosses 300, BJP 259



B*** c*** d* this way BJP alone only gets 272!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Achhe din aane waale...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

satyapal singh wins

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

anonymus said:


> Mullah needs to lose.​



@anonymus I hate Mulayam with a burning passion.

Him and is kin is responsible for a lot of misery in his constituency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Chandra babu all set to be the CM of seemandhra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

arp2041 said:


> B*** c*** d* this way BJP alone only gets 272!!!!!!!


Not.possible


----------



## Soumitra

Who is that bhudiya on NDTV who keeps saying modi is willing because of polarization

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

@arp2041 yaar badai ho. Tu aaj elite member ban gaya!


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... 9 for BJP in Assam against Congress's 2. That's too good to be true. All sickulars are blaming BJP for polarization. Why don't they just go & fcuk themselves!



I hated the chief minister there when he wanted to arm the Muslims there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Soumitra said:


> Who is that bhudiya on NDTV who keeps saying modi is willing because of polarization



Shekhar Gupta just bitch slapped her.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Koi baat nahi. Aache din aa gaye.


YES,bjp going to win in trivandrum,first time in Kerala..12500 leading(50% counted)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Soumitra said:


> Who is that bhudiya on NDTV who keeps saying modi is willing because of polarization



I think what that presenter meant was 

polarisation in terms of development and good governance vs Nepotism, culture of entitlement.


----------



## Star Wars

Congress has not crossed 50 seats yet as per election Commission

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujraparty

BJP's Varun Gandhi wins from Sultanpur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

abjktu said:


> YES,bjp going to win in trivandrum,first time in Kerala..12500 leading(50% counted)



Is it? Going to open an account?

Who is the BJP candidate?


----------



## Reviewer21

@chak de INDIA bhai varanaasi me kya voting hui?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> I hated the chief minister there when he wanted to arm the Muslims there.


now he will have to arm himself to save his @$$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuba

jaunty said:


> In about 6 hours.


No point going


Soumitra said:


> Who is that bhudiya on NDTV who keeps saying modi is willing because of polarization


She is doing my head in aswell


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Smriti Irani leading


----------



## anonymus

Ravi Nair said:


> @anonymus I hate Mulayam with a burning passion.
> 
> Him and is kin is responsible for a lot of misery in his constituency.




Me originally from UP.

Everyone hates Mulayam but Muslim-Yadav votebank is impossible to be overcome in UP ( close to 26% ) unless eveyone else get polarised in favor of single party. ( Mayawati in 2007, BJP in 2014 )


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> @arp2041 yaar badai ho. Tu aaj elite member ban gaya!



abey bhad me gya Elite Member................*MODI PM BAN GYA!!!!!!

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

@arp2041 @JanjaWeed 

Your favourite Ashutosh trailing

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Telangana elections TDP leading on 40 . . TRS 33

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP+-311

BJP-262.

Congress+-71
Congress-56

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467165242305171456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

LOLOLOLOLOLOL.. Congress is maa behan eik ho gayi...,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Ravi Nair said:


> Is it? Going to open an account?
> 
> Who is the BJP candidate?



O. Rajagopal

General Election 2014 Live Results : KERALA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

AAPTARDS ki phat gayi....


----------



## anonymus

Roybot said:


> Shekhar Gupta just bitch slapped her.


 

On which channel.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed
> 
> Your favourite Ashutosh trailing


hahaha... AAPturds are trailing in all 7 seats in Delhi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Varanasi and Amritsar updates!!!


----------



## Roybot

anonymus said:


> On which channel.




NDTV 24 X 7


----------



## arp2041

Sarey Similey khtm ho gye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Yogendra yadav ki ho sakti hai jamanat jabt 

Varun gachi wins from sultanpur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

btw.. *MODI WAVE? WHAT MODI WAVE? WHICH MODI WAVE? there is no MODI WAVE! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

Rahul Gandhi is leading in Amethi with 10723 votes as of 10.25 a.m. Source: Election Commission


----------



## Mujraparty

Yeddi wins from Shimoga .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> Yogendra yadav ki ho sakti hai jamanat jabt
> 
> Varun gachi wins from sultanpur



What?? Apna SALIM???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Modi is leading by 4 lakh votes in varanaasi

Correction : in Vadodara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

Star Wars said:


> Congress has not crossed 50 seats yet as per election Commission




55 are needed to even claim leader of opposition chair. Else leader of opposition post would be vacant.


----------



## jandk

COngress is getting raped

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Roybot said:


> NDTV 24 X 7



You watching live TV on internet.


----------



## SwAggeR

anonymus said:


> On which channel.




He didn't do it literally but analyticaly on NDTV .


----------



## Chronos

chak de INDIA said:


> Telangana elections TDP leading on 40 . . TRS 33



Which party Chandrababu naidu is on?

Telugu Desam Party right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## securityofficer

Soumitra said:


> Who is that bhudiya on NDTV who keeps saying modi is willing because of polarization


Kongressi


----------



## SRP

New Congress slogan: Abki baar, antim sanskar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> btw.. *MODI WAVE? WHAT MODI WAVE? WHICH MODI WAVE? there is no MODI WAVE! *



Manmohan Singh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dekh Modi Wave@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Congi spokesperson on Times Now


----------



## abjktu

Ravi Nair said:


> Is it? Going to open an account?
> 
> Who is the BJP candidate?


yes rajettan,thiruvananthapuram


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ravi Nair said:


> Which party Chandrababu naidu is on?
> 
> Telugu Desam Party right?



YUP


----------



## jandk

MODI TSUNAMI


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> *Yogendra yadav ki ho sakti hai jamanat jabt *
> 
> Varun gachi wins from sultanpur



It would be interesting to see him smooth talk out of that one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

*Pratap Simha *(i voted for him ) leading by 20,000 votes from Mysore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sherin616

no more minesters resigning over eeeni weeni maters (tc railway minister resigning over railway fair issiue )single party for the whole country (any one no matter who bjp ,con any one)
To modi govt Give importance to polution matters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

assam BJP leading on 8 seats


----------



## cloud_9

Bahi PTI ki Tsunami to ayi nahi,BJP ki zaroor a gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Clean sweep for BJP in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Mumbai . . NDA leading on all 6 seats


----------



## Roybot

INDIC said:


> You watching live TV on internet.



In India at the moment bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

INDIA SAFFRONIZED!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jandk

Roybot said:


> In India at the moment bro.



Your Avatar looks real good right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Dilli mein Jhaadu fair di AAP ke pichwaade pe.........................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467141468415483904

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

In UP BJP leading on 58/78.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467167648598327297

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Arun jaitly trails by 20000.


----------



## Roybot

Abdullahs got shafted in Jammu and Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Guys.... please let ,me know if you come across Sanjay Jha in any of the channel. Would love to hear his 'pertinent point' today!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467168237244145664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Firstpost editor G Pramod Kumar reports that the BJP is poised to win its first ever seat in Kerala in Thiruvananthupram. The lead of BJP candidate O Rajagopal against Congress's Shashi Tharaoor has crossed 10,000 votes, he reports.

Read more at: South India election result 2014: TDP leads in 19 seats in Seemandhra, TRS in 10 in Telagana | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

& that 'Chanakya' poll guys must be feeling like million dollars today!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

So looks like a clean sweep in Gujarat and Rajasthan.

@KRAIT, we appreciate your work mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

hahaha Rajastan 25/25 for BJP. @arp2041 @jha someone needs to slap Arnab Goswami & his poll agency!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

BJP leading in 266 seats on its own!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> Guys.... please let ,me know if you come across Sanjay Jha in any of the channel. Would love to hear his 'pertinent point' today!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/361896766876033024

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anonymus

Roybot said:


> BJP leading in 266 seats on its own!!!!!




Ab 272 door nahin.


----------



## Roybot

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/361896766876033024


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

V K Singh leading

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

Reviewer21 said:


> Modi is leading by 4 lakh votes in varanaasi



Don't tell me.


----------



## Soumitra

Modi wave even in Kerela (1 Seat) and West Bengal (3 Seats)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

chak de INDIA said:


> V K Singh leading


Shazia??


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/361896766876033024


muwwaaahh,... that's a gold dust. I'm going to slap him with that tweet every time I come across him in twitter!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

@jaunty @The Huskar incredible trend from Assam. BJP leading in 9 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> BJP leading in 266 seats on its own!!!!!



Akaalis ko laat marne ka time aa gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Odisha congress head lost from his constituency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

congrats to all indians....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we are heading towards a historic win.........
bjp ko bhi intne acche results hone ki umeed nai hogi.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Okay who is willing to bet BJP > 272 and Cong < 100


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> & that 'Chanakya' poll guys must be feeling like million dollars today!



They need to be taken seriously.They got it correct in 2004 and 2009 and in Delhi too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

abjktu said:


> yes rajettan,thiruvananthapuram



Is he any good?


----------



## SRP

Padosio ka kya halat hai bhai log


----------



## Star Wars

*GUys...Chanakya poll prediction again coming cloe to reality *


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> They need to be taken seriously.They got it correct in 2004 and 2009 and in Delhi too.


now everyone will take 'em seriously!


----------



## Imcool

SwAggeR said:


> They need to be taken seriously.They got it correct in 2004 and 2009 and in Delhi too.



Yes finally


----------



## Reviewer21

Yahi sach h bhai


Angry Bird said:


> Don't tell me.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Delhi, Mumbai, Himanchal, Rajasthan, Uttarkhand. . NDA winning all the seats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

chak de INDIA said:


> Akaalis ko laat marne ka time aa gaya



Not to do away with them but fix them so that they check drugs problems and forego gundagardi in Punjab.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Smriti still leading


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467165106493603842

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Delhi, Mumbai, Himanchal, Rajasthan, Uttarkhand. . NDA winning all the seats


bhai Rajasthan mai 25 / 25. @arp2041 what's the trend in MP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Ravi Nair said:


> Is he any good?


yes,better than any of the ldf and udf leaders in Kerala...Kerala bjp=rajettan


----------



## Prayas

Congress NCP totally thrash by BJP SENA in Maharashtra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

Harshwardhan wins his seat


----------



## Fireurimagination

Holy Hell TOI showing BJP winning 275 seats on it's own


----------



## Prayas

In Nagpur on both seat NDA Leading


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467171238733819904
Saffroned India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

JanjaWeed said:


> & that 'Chanakya' poll guys must be feeling like million dollars today!


They did during Delhi Results too. Saale kaunsa Algorithm use karte hain? Some innovation I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP+-318

BJP-267

CONGRESS-53

Congress+-69

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Reviewer21 said:


> Yahi sach h bhai


 
You said Varanasi. Is it for Varanasi or Vadodara ?


----------



## Roybot

Modi wins Vadodara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prayas

Lol @ Rahul Gandhi


----------



## Reviewer21

*Results from EC till now* :


----------



## Chronos

WAR-rior said:


> They did during Delhi Results too. Saale kaunsa Algorithm use karte hain? Some innovation I believe.



They rig the lections.

And then place bets on the election results. Ingenious. Clever. Evil.


----------



## Mujraparty

*Mulayam Singh Yadav* wins Mainpuri by nearly 59,000 votes. ..


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> bhai Rajasthan mai 25 / 25. @arp2041 what's the trend in MP?



around 23/29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467171238733819904
> Saffroned India


muhahahaha!! Hindutva Rulezzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

AIADMK 35 of 39 in Tamilnadu


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAR-rior said:


> They did during Delhi Results too. Saale kaunsa Algorithm use karte hain? Some innovation I believe.


other pollsters must be scratching their head thinking how these guys managed it! Next time.. it's only the Chanakya polls people are going to put their money on!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Dafaq...BJP only 12 seats away from majority

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467172180498087936

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

RPK said:


> AIADMK 35 of 39 in Tamilnadu



ADD THIS TO NDA+

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prayas

Didi no one touches her in WB


----------



## Mujraparty

*Advani *wins from Gandhinagar


----------



## SwAggeR

RPK said:


> AIADMK 35 of 39 in Tamilnadu



They need to be made part of Super NDA.


----------



## LURKER

Modi leading by merely 20000 votes in Varanasi, i was expecting a landslide win


----------



## Reviewer21

From Election Commission:

BJP {36.7%,296854...
INC {25.2%,20440864}
CPM {3.6%,2936603}
IND {3.3%,2701203}
BSP {3.3%,2669395}
AAAP {3.0%,2458950}
AITC {2.8%,2253108}
SP {2.5%,2000437}
SHS {1.5%,1206119}


----------



## jbond197

yaaron, AJ ka batao koyi to...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kirron kher wins from chandigarh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

jbond197 said:


> yaaron, AJ ka batao koyi to...


2nd chal rha h
Cong person is leading


----------



## JanjaWeed

haha... Kiran Kher wins Chandigarh! Gul Panag ko gul kar diya...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

LURKER said:


> Modi leading by merely 20000 votes in Varanasi, i was expecting a landslide win


These are initial rounds.. More over the Congress/BSP/SP votes went to Kejri..


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bappi lahiri leading in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> Dafaq...BJP only 12 seats away from majority



BJP leading on 271.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Proud Hindu

varanasi news ?


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP on 271 on it's own.


----------



## jandk

BJP alone at 275 as per TOI !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Kumar Vishwas is 4th behind even BSP candidate. RG is barely ahead of Simriti Irani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467173612634796032

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chronos

Someone call the Police.

Modi murdered Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dillinger

I wish Bregs and Guy were here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAR-rior

India Map colored Saffron from East to West, North to South. MODI SUPER TSUNAMI for U.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP touches 272.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Let the bloody heck's suffer for AJ's defeat!!!!


----------



## Star Wars

*BJP 265 !!!!!!! 7 seats from Majority !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Victory Shazia filmy on 5 th spot now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467174535595180032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP-273

BJP+-326

CON-51

CON+-67


----------



## Angry Bird

Shazia Ilmi ji at 5th, Yoyo at 4 and Kumar Vishwas at 4 lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Dillinger said:


> I wish Bregs and Guy were here.



Breggs fcked off after the Vidhan Sabha drubbing, and guynextdoor decided to retire couple of days back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prayas

Yes finally day come
Muttemwar,Meghe,Patel,Wasnik are loosing from Vidarbha not single seat for INC NCP from Vidarbha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

varanasi news ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

*hahaha... Kumar Ketkar, Vinod Mehta, Vinod Sharma, Siddarth Varadarajan, N Ram.. & all those other pimps of Congress... Your boys took one hell of a beating! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

CHANAKYA Survey rocks.


----------



## Star Wars

Sanjay jha on Timesnow !!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467174489642385409Rajiv Shukla ki shakal gadhi ke pichhwade jaisi ho gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

everything seems to be in saffron....


----------



## agamdilawari

SIT asked Amit Shah not to enter Gujarat before some pending cases against him & Modi sent him to UP to do ground work  - One of those defining moments where Congress thought they should not have done that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467174489642385409


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP leading on both the seats in arunancha;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Roybot said:


> Breggs fcked off after the Vidhan Sabha drubbing, and guynextdoor decided to retire couple of days back



I am hearing that Mulayam might be trailing in Azamgarh! 

Lol, I might actually let my Bengali side come out and don a lungi today..


----------



## Imcool

Chankya Polls is going to be true  Kudos to 'em

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> Breggs fcked off after the Vidhan Sabha drubbing, and guynextdoor decided to retire couple of days back



@Roybot @JanjaWeed 

BJP candidate leading in Trivandrum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

modi won from vadodra....

JUST IN: BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi wins from Vadodara

10:47 AM
Latest from the high-stakes battle at Varanasi


----------



## Reviewer21

chak de INDIA said:


> Rajiv Shukla ki shakal gadhi ke pichhwade jaisi ho gayi


 Please do not insult gadhi's butt..


----------



## WAR-rior

Sanjay Jha on Times Now.


----------



## INDIC

@chak de INDIA @anonymus @Roybot @ranjeet who defeated Ajit Singh in Baghpat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

@JanjaWeed Sanjay Jha on TIMES Now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## securityofficer

now secular will say see we told u Hindu are dangerous then murdered kongerssi , mullayam and cough cough kujliwal.


----------



## NKVD

Bjp 318


----------



## Prayas

FIR registered against BJP for murdering Kangress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> I am hearing that Mulayam might be trailing in Azamgarh!
> 
> Lol, I might actually let my Bengali side come out and don a lungi today..



Thoo!

Bengalis let TMC win again in Bengal.

Kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

HIsotry has been created a single party alone gets 272 seats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

INDIC said:


> @chak de INDIA @anonymus @Roybot @ranjeet who defeated Ajit Singh in Baghpat.



Satyapal Singh, ex Commissioner, Mumbai Police.

UP election results live: Ex Mumbai Police chief Satyapal defeats Ajit Singh | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

BJP alone = 265/506 

Official from Election Commission Guys


Here: Partywise Trends & Result


----------



## SwAggeR

122 users online on this thread.


----------



## Mujraparty

Bhagwant Mann of @AamAadmiParty leading by over 70,000 votes in Sangroor


----------



## Chronos

Prayas said:


> FIR registered against BJP for murdering Kangress


----------



## JanjaWeed

guys...Sanjay Jha now on times now...he is like a little mouse! btw.. he hasn't said 'pertinent point' yet!


----------



## Prayas

Congress slogan after result
Abki baar antimsanskar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> HIsotry has been created a single party alone gets 272 seats



Wait for final results.


----------



## LURKER

Amrinder Singh leading by 37000 votes


----------



## SMStealth

INDIC said:


> @chak de INDIA @anonymus @Roybot @ranjeet who defeated Ajit Singh in Baghpat.



Dr. S P Singh (BJP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Ravi Nair said:


> Thoo!
> 
> Bengalis let TMC win again in Bengal.
> 
> Kidding



No accounting for taste, I don't hold anyone's political preference against them, but come on if we Bongos cannot put up anything better than Mamta and the Left from our own populace then we're screwed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

INDIC said:


> @jaunty @The Huskar incredible trend from Assam. BJP leading in 9 seats.


 7 seats are almost confirmed.fight for 3 seats ongoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

everyone is hammering Sanjay Jha...he is so mellow now...meeeeyaaav!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

INDIC said:


> @chak de INDIA @anonymus @Roybot @ranjeet who defeated Ajit Singh in Baghpat.



Satyapal singh wo Mumbai police ex commissioner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

Imran masood jeet kaise rha h BC


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467176944442679296


----------



## Roybot

LURKER said:


> Amrinder Singh leading by 37000 votes



This has probably been the only let down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

INDIC said:


> @chak de INDIA @anonymus @Roybot @ranjeet who defeated Ajit Singh in Baghpat.




Former Mumbai police commissioner Satyapal singh of BJP.


----------



## SwAggeR

Shabuddin's wife trailing in Siwan.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Modi wins varanasi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Celebration for Modi sarkar in times Square New York

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> This has probably been the only let down.


ya.. only dampner on such a wonderful day. Never mind... will bring him through RS route. We need him in the govt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Guys, what will Amit Shah do now...............he is simply GENIUS!!!!

63/80 BJP+!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

BJP's* Kirron Kher* *defeats Pawan Kumar Bansal *of Cong in Chandigarh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prayas

Abki baar modi sarkar
Amarika tayyar
TOI article


----------



## SwAggeR

chak de INDIA said:


> Modi wins varanasi



Margin ??


----------



## Soumitra

Today on the day of the results when Congress is decimated Congress seeks review of SC order on Black Money SIT.


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP-274.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Arnab taking Sanjay jha on a ride


----------



## anonymus

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467176944442679296




@Roybot Bhai ye Banaraiyo ne kya kar diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

Mulayam leading in Azamgarh by 400 votes


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP+-66+ in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## securityofficer

Roybot said:


> This has probably been the only let down.


don't worry modi ji will give any one to him seat


----------



## Prayas

Kejariwal leading
.
.
.
.
.
.
To go to home


----------



## SwAggeR

40% High Muslim presence seats are won by BJP while 15% by Congress.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Advani wins from gandhi nagar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newdelhinsa

Agya Modi Cha gya Modi.

Many will be crying without tears today on this forum.


----------



## Reviewer21

*BJP about to get majority alone by Election Commission :*







Partywise Trends & Result

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Ohh yeah muslims also voted for Modi. Communal muslims @Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prayas

ABP says that currently
40% vote share by BJP only do not counting allys


----------



## jandk

Congress has been wiped out. Is this a dream?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

eowyn said:


> BJP's* Kirron Kher* *defeats Pawan Kumar Bansal *of Cong in Chandigarh.



That's huge as Pawan Bansal was considered very safe bet.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467179172545048576


----------



## LURKER

Pappu leading by 2179 votes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

desert warrior said:


> Ohh yeah muslims also voted for Modi. Communal muslims @Pakistanis



Today's Chanakya made the most exact exist poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Rahul Gandhi leading by just 2179 votes


----------



## JanjaWeed

just want to see Kapil Sibal & Manish Tiwari on telly now!


----------



## INDIC

Reviewer21 said:


> *BJP about to get majority alone by Election Commission :*
> 
> View attachment 30628
> 
> 
> Partywise Trends & Result



Indian National Congress just 49.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

ppl have given there verdict.....
congress-jog off!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sanjhay jha ka bum bum burraah


----------



## Prayas

Assam CM will resign taking responsibity for humiliation of congress in Assam


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

@cheekybird   

BJP : Abki bar MOdi Sarkar
COngress : Abki BAr Anthim Sanskar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SUDIP

bjp doing badly in odisha now 3 r leading may be it cud go up to 4 

bjp on its own crossed 272


----------



## Star Wars

SUDIP said:


> bjp doing badly in odisha now 3 r leading may be it cud go up to 4
> 
> bjp on its own crossed 272



Odisa is not easy, Naveen is very popular and is known to be development oriented


----------



## Prayas

Raga to Sonia "Maa abki baar Modi Sarkar"
Sonia to Raga "beta letd have party"
Modi rocks


----------



## anonymus

desert warrior said:


> Ohh yeah muslims also voted for Modi. Communal muslims @Pakistanis




Naah Bhai,

Were Muslim proportion is high, Hindu vote gets easily polarised as Hindu rather than Brahmin, Dalit, Baniya etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

AJ trailing by just 7000 votes now.... God please I want him to win!!


----------



## The Huskar

Prayas said:


> Assam CM will resign taking responsibity for humiliation of congress in Assam


 Congress HQ will never accept.But 2nd best news I have heard all day


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jandk

BJP- 280


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BJP leading on 3 seats in J&K

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prayas

Gadhakary says thank u to Nagpur people as he is leading from Nagpur


----------



## LURKER

DMK is getting not even a single seat


----------



## Chronos

chak de INDIA said:


> BJP leading on 3 seats in J&K



Jammu specifically?


----------



## SRP

Star Wars said:


> Odisa is not easy, Naveen is very popular and is known to be development oriented



I told you guys earlier BJP may win only 3-4 seats on its own. BJD now leading in 15 seats(+1). Yes I am from Odisha

And in Odisha assembly election BJD going to win for the 4th time and Naveen Patnaik CM for the 4th time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ravi Nair said:


> Jammu specifically?



jammu Udhampur and Ladakh i guess


----------



## WAR-rior

A Round of Applause and Standing Ovation to Chanakya Research for getting it outrageously right for the 2nd time, especially in current volative politics scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jandk

Ravi Nair said:


> Jammu specifically?



Jammuites are tired of Kashmiri muslim appeasement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

Harsh Vardhan wins Chandni Chowk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LURKER

Modi leading by 5.50 lakhs in Vadodara, Basu of CPM holds the record of the largest win margin of 5.92 lakhs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Arnab was boasting he had the fastest results but NDTV is giving much faster results


----------



## WAR-rior

Congress Spokespeople fumbeling while speaking. Lagta hai ab to aansu nikal hi aaenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAARRRRR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*wow... congress leading in only 48 seats! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

WAR-rior said:


> A Round of Applause and Standing Ovation to Chanakya Research for getting it outrageously right for the 2nd time, especially in current volative politics scenario.




2nd ? i think they got it right in 2004 and 2009 as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Sushil sinde trailing.


----------



## nair

Congrats to all BJP supporters on the win.... Bad luck to Rahul and company..... 

My take: 

1) Absolute majority is good for country, as the importance of regional parties have diminished in this parliament... They cannot hijack national policies for their petty regional politics. 
2) End of dynastic politics, and Congress has shown the door, and rahul has turned out be a big failure as expected..... Hope they introspect.... How funny..... with the current trends, Kerala which has less than 3% of total population is contributing 20% of seats of the ruling party..... 
3) BJP almost got their account opened in kerala, but current trends shows they may not....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

That JNU Jholawaali Zoya on NDTV is litrally crying


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow... BJP can form govt on it's own. they can ditch Akalis now...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

@cheekybird 

Baby Baby Baby ooooooooooo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... BJP can form govt on it's own. they can ditch Akalis now...



@JanjaWeed 

Don't like that BS Yeduyarrappa won in Karnataka. To me, he will always be tainted with corruption.


----------



## KS

arp2041 said:


> Guys, what will Amit Shah do now...............he is simply GENIUS!!!!
> 
> 63/80 BJP+!!!!!



He has already been assigned the responsibility of MH assembly elections.


----------



## Proud Hindu

BSP leading 1 seat only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Star Wars said:


> 2nd ? i think they got it right in 2004 and 2009 as well


Not really. They were the closest but no one got right in 2004.

Delhi and this tym was completely out of mainstream. They were the Odd man out. And look, the right ones.


----------



## Soumitra

Unconfirmed reports - Tarun Gogoi offers to resign from Assam CM post


----------



## KS

JAIIIIIIIII SRIIIIII RAAMMMMMMMM

Now we want Ram Mandir and Uniform Civil code along with abolition of Article 370.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Priya dutt trailing by over 1 lakh votes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prayas

This is called corruption
Zadu is symbol of AAP but sweaping ka kaam to BJP kar raha hai


----------



## WAR-rior

Proud Hindu said:


> BSP leading 1 seat only


She must be abusing Priyanka Gandhi. Saali ne kyon NEECH word use kiya? Uska use Modi ne aisa kiya ki Mayawati ka vote bank hil gaya.


----------



## JanjaWeed

That Zoya lady is literally crying in NDTV studio. B!tch had the audacity to say 'unashamingly right wing party has won.. & this is a great concern for the nation!' This wench needs a tight slap!


----------



## Prayas

Modi wins Varanasi


----------



## Iggy

KS said:


> JAIIIIIIIII SRIIIIII RAAMMMMMMMM
> 
> Now we want Ram Mandir and Uniform Civil code along with abolition of Article 370.



Abolition of Article 370 need 2/3rd of support right??.. All for uniform civil code!!


----------



## WAR-rior

Now they cant lead the opposition. Maa **** gayi Congresiyon ki.


----------



## LURKER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

Narendra modi wins from Varanaasi


----------



## Star Wars

VK singh wins from Ghazaiabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Huskar

Assam congress president bhubaneshwar kalita also offer resignation.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467185773393879040


----------



## scorpionx

chak de INDIA said:


> Priya dutt trailing by over 1 lakh votes


BJP kaa individual leading kitni jagah pe hai?


----------



## Iggy

BJP was about to open an account in Kerala.. Rajagopal had a lead of 14000 now trailing 4000 votes..


----------



## WAR-rior

KS said:


> JAIIIIIIIII SRIIIIII RAAMMMMMMMM
> 
> Now we want Ram Mandir and Uniform Civil code along with abolition of Article 370.


Bhai. Develop kar le desh ko. Growth pe focus karte hain. Thoda paisa kamate hain. Ram Lalla itte centuries without mandir reh liye. Aage bhi reh sakte hain.

Toilets 1st Temple 2nd.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shashikant

BJP ahead on 274 seats.


----------



## LURKER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

scorpionx said:


> BJP kaa individual leading kitni jagah pe hai?


274 as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

shashikant said:


> BJP ahead on 274 seats.


Here : Constituencywise-All Candidates


----------



## Jason bourne

SPG gandhinagar k liye ravana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Soumitra said:


> That JNU Jholawaali Zoya on NDTV is litrally crying


NDTV!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

AIADMK third largest party after congress


----------



## KS

WAR-rior said:


> Bhai. Develop kar le desh ko. Growth pe focus karte hain. Thoda paisa kamate hain. Ram Lalla itte centuries without mandir reh liye. Aage bhi reh sakte hain.
> 
> Toilets 1st Temple 2nd.



Anyway Ram Mandir is upon the court.

But both development and mandir can go hand in hand..thats all Im saying.

Plus sab ka saath, sab ka vikas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Khaleda greets Modi - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

I am feeling sorry for sanjay Jha 

Bohot maari ja rahi hai uski

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

VK Singh won from Gaziabad......


 for our new defense minister.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... BJP can form govt on it's own. they can ditch Akalis now...



The positive thing is that, they do have to fear about black mailing from regional parties.. The negative is that all the blames will be on them if they fail...


----------



## abjktu

seiko said:


> BJP was about to open an account in Kerala.. Rajagopal had a lead of 14000 now trailing 4000 votes..


shashi leading by 800....bullshit


----------



## The Huskar

tarun gogoi son Gaurav gogoi losing by huge margin.pappu of Assam go tai tai fishhh


----------



## Iggy

Interesting contest in Trivandrum!! Rajagopal vs Sasi Tharoor!!


----------



## WAR-rior

BDforever said:


> Khaleda greets Modi -
> bdnews24.com








Khaleda becoming a Terrorist like Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

RPK said:


> AIADMK third largest party after congress


pongada punakku...


----------



## WAR-rior

S


chak de INDIA said:


> I am feeling sorry for sanjay Jha
> 
> Bohot maari ja rahi hai uski



Sorry? U havent followed his tweeter and on newz spokespersoning. The language he used for Modi wus complell u too to slap him 2.


----------



## INDIC

seiko said:


> The positive thing is that, they do have to fear about black mailing from regional parties.. The negative is that all the blames will be on them if they fail...



It would be much better, the GOM system of coalition politics won't cause delay in the decision making.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467187587484889088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

Uttar Pradesh - Varanasi
Counting In Progress
Candidate PartyVotes
NARENDRA MODIBharatiya Janata Party89780
ARVIND KEJRIWALAam Aadmi Party25282
VIJAY PRAKASH JAISAWALBahujan Samaj Party11850
AJAY RAIIndian National Congress11041

varanasi Result

Constituencywise-All Candidates


----------



## LURKER

BDforever said:


> Khaleda greets Modi -
> bdnews24.com


Modi will gift her few million Bangladeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

This thread should go 2000+


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

INDIC said:


> It would be much better, the GOM system of coalition politics won't cause delay in the decision making.



Yea.. many of the vital decisions have been stalled because of coailations blackmailing.. Hope, BJP can do better..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

gadkari won from nagpur.......


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467187587484889088


----------



## shashikant

how many seats BJP won in 2009 in UP ?


----------



## Soumitra

Congress may not even get Leader of Opposition space

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

11:50 AM
Modi vs Kejriwal
*BJP's prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi wins from Varanasi. He earlier won from Vadodara by a huge margin

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467166350813577216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Congress supporters asking Priyanka Gandi to take over leadership  Why cant they think beyond Gandhi family??


----------



## Star Wars

Salman Khurhseed in 5th place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

BJP Clean sweep in my state Rajasthan by winning all 25 seats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shashikant

BJP leading 64 seats in UP alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

can anyone tell me what is the condition of our dear momota didi ? LOL


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> Congress may not even get Leader of Opposition space




They have been Decimated ...completely ...


----------



## cloud_9

Bhagwant Mann leading by 137780


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Roybot Salman bhursheed slips to 5th spot. jai ho mere farrukhabad ki 



cloud_9 said:


> Bhagwant Mann leading by 137780



He won actually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

What is the victory margin of Modi in Vadodara and Varanasi?


----------



## Dem!god

11:57 AM
Latest trends from Madhya Pradesh (29): BJP 26, Congress 3

11:55 AM
Latest trends from Rajasthan (25): BJP 25, Congress 0

11:55 AM
BJP candidate Hari Manjhi establishes a winning lead of about 33000 votes from the Gaya reserved constituency over his RJD rival Ramji Manjhi at the end of third round of counting.

11:54 AM
Latest trends from Chhattisgarh (11): BJP 10, Congress 1


----------



## Reviewer21

Karnataka BJP president Prahlad Joshi wins in Dharwad by a margin of 50,000 votes


----------



## cloud_9

chak de INDIA said:


> @Roybot Salman bhursheed slips to 5th spot. jai ho mere farrukhabad ki
> 
> 
> 
> He won actually


----------



## heisenberg

cloud_9 said:


> Bhagwant Mann leading by 137780


here
from where did u get this data


----------



## Proud Hindu

NARENDRA MODI Bharatiya Janata Party 100607

ARVIND KEJRIWAL 29876

AJAY RAIIndian National Congress 12445

VIJAY PRAKASH JAISAWAL Bahujan Samaj Party 12414


----------



## Iggy

Rajagopal leading in Trivandrum!!

Now Tharoor is leading..


----------



## shashikant

this will be one of the memorable elections in Indian history.


----------



## Mujraparty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467191153217900545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467187604413108224

THEM TAARDS MAN ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

seiko said:


> Rajagopal leading in Trivandrum!!
> 
> Now Tharoor is leading..


aashan tirichu vano?


----------



## shashikant

how many seats have BJP won till now.


----------



## Iggy

acetophenol said:


> aashan tirichu vano?



Athinu njan evide poyi??


----------



## Indian Tiger

BJP is going to open their first account in TN, Pon Radhakrishnan(BJP Chief) leading in Kanyakumari... But still AMMA remains the queen of TN with 37 out of 39.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467192528878329856

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467192528878329856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

acetophenol said:


> aashan tirichu vano?


shashi 1500 votinu leading


----------



## shashikant

till now BJP has won 17 seats.


----------



## SMStealth

shashikant said:


> how many seats have BJP won till now.



70 against 1 by Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

abjktu said:


> shashi 1500 votinu leading


atingalil sampathu thane?rajagaopal tirichu varan sadyatha undo? Counting at what percent? Please help me bro!


----------



## Soumitra

Modi taking blessings from his mother


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467183482863489026
look at this wench...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMStealth

shashikant said:


> till now BJP has won 17 seats.



No mate its 76 now


----------



## jaunty

So Chanakya was right after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467192528878329856


----------



## shashikant

SMStealth said:


> No mate its 76 now


 
thanks for the update.
right now i am seeing through mobile so may be sites may be slow in update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

*BJP's Gen. VK Singh d**efeats *Congress' *Raj Babbar, AAP's Shazia Ilmi. 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## abjktu

acetophenol said:


> atingalil sampathu thane?rajagaopal tirichu varan sadyatha undo? Counting at what percent? Please help me bro!


attingal sampathu thanne....58000 munthookamundu....
rajagopalinu sadhitha kuravaanu...shashiku 1500 leadundu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

BJP Sweeps BOMBAY.


----------



## nair

Rajagopal and team kind of started celebrating with caution..... But seems to be a photo finish.... If the margin is very low then one need to look at the "NOTA"


----------



## abjktu

acetophenol said:


> atingalil sampathu thane?rajagaopal tirichu varan sadyatha undo? Counting at what percent? Please help me bro!


trivandrathu verum 5% mathrame ennaanullu...


----------



## WAR-rior

eowyn said:


> *BJP's Gen. VK Singh d**efeats *Congress' *Raj Babbar, AAP's Shazia Ilmi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Welcome MoS Defence.


----------



## SMStealth

shashikant said:


> thanks for the update.
> right now i am seeing through mobile so may be sites may be slow in update



No Problem mate...Vaise the counter is at 83 now..hehe


----------



## Soumitra

Bihar main Lalu ka kyaa haal hai?


----------



## shashikant

BJP won 79 seats as of now i


----------



## SMStealth

eowyn said:


> *BJP's Gen. VK Singh d**efeats *Congress' *Raj Babbar, AAP's Shazia Ilmi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hell Yeah...Voted for him...


----------



## acetophenol

abjktu said:


> trivandrathu verum 5% mathrame ennaanullu...


rajagopal came back?
Constituencywise-All Candidates


----------



## nair

@acetophenol try www.election.manoramaonline.com


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467195643874643968

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

chak de INDIA said:


> Smriti Irani leading



Would be awesome if the dynastic punk loses, could be the end of his political career.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shashikant

every thing under control till now.


----------



## abjktu

acetophenol said:


> rajagopal came back?
> Constituencywise-All Candidates


shashikku ippo 3500inte munthookamundu..kevalam 5 shathamaanathill thaazhe mathrame ennaanullu...
kadappadu-manorama news


----------



## Iggy

@acetophenol @nair avide okke rumour undarunnu that CPM Rajagopalinu vote marikkum ennu if BJP supports CPM candidates in Kollam and Chalakudi..


----------



## khujliwal

Where is Rahul Gandhi hiding, he's always there to take credit in good times.


----------



## SMStealth

Actress Preity Zinta just tweeted: "I'm Confident that India will prosper, be safe & develop like never before. History will mark this day in GOLD #Indiandreamshines  Ting!"

Oh I am so much in love with u PZ..


----------



## ExtraOdinary

khujliwal said:


> Where is Rahul Gandhi hiding, he's always there to take credit in good times.


Arey bhai chota bheem ka season finale hai aaj, kyun tang kar rahe ho Rahulji ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jaunty said:


> Would be awesome if the dynastic punk loses, could be the end of his political career.



Pappu is leading now with 2000 votes


----------



## acetophenol

nair said:


> @acetophenol try www.election.manoramaonline.com


pokunila bro,thanks though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

losing election and getting less than 50 seats is just a state of mind

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## nair

seiko said:


> @acetophenol @nair avide okke rumour undarunnu that CPM Rajagopalinu vote marikkum ennu if BJP supports CPM candidates in Kollam and Chalakudi..



And they dont mind doing it since they dont care much about CPI..... look like they have actually did that... because LDF candidate is now 3rd....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

khujliwal said:


> Where is Rahul Gandhi hiding, he's always there to take credit in good times.


Rahul and Sonia Gandhi will do a press conference at 2 PM according to media


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> Arey bhai chota bheem ka season finale hai aaj, kyun tang kar rahe ho Rahulji ko



What id Narendra Modi's secret agenda is....

Lower caste dominance of India 

May be the RSS thing was a re herring.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467197446938845184

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shashikant

chak de INDIA said:


> Pappu is leading now with 2000 votes


This time pappu is going to face the heat.


----------



## indiatester

Just back from work for a while. How is Arun Jaitley doing?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ravi Nair said:


> What id Narendra Modi's secret agenda is....
> 
> Lower caste dominance of India
> 
> May be the RSS thing was a re herring.


One word

GENOCIDE!!!!

Jk lets see what happens, economic growth is the key

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

One thing is 100% certain that this verdict is mainly for Modi. BJP without Modi couldn't have dreamed of something like this. Everyone understands that. Therefore Modi will have a lot of control over his govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SRP

indiatester said:


> Just back from work for a while. How is Arun Jaitley doing?



Loosing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

desert warrior said:


> Loosing


Crap. The Akalis have proven to be a liability for him.


----------



## Chronos

jaunty said:


> One thing is 100% certain that this verdict is mainly for Modi. BJP without Modi couldn't have dreamed of something like this. Everyone understands that. Therefore Modi will have a lot of control over his govt.



It is a mandate for Modi, not BJP yes.

The numbers indicate this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skullMAN

in MAHARASHTRA 

BJP - 23

SHIVSENA - 18

CONG - 1.....HEARTILY...... RIP

NCP - 3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> On a lighter note will Narendra Modi have to handle 2 twitter accounts?
> 
> Dr Manmohan Singh (PMOIndia) on Twitter
> 
> Narendra Modi (narendramodi) on Twitter




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467197629797896192

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prayas

Congress leading on one seat in MH by 5000 vote
so it will be 0/1 for kangress in MH


----------



## Proud Hindu

varanasi

NAMO 144467

kerjri 42664

BSP 18553

ajay rai 16587

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Prayas said:


> Congress leading on* one seat* in MH by 5000 vote
> so it will be 0/1 for kangress in MH



Which seat.


----------



## skullMAN

Prayas said:


> Congress leading on one seat in MH by 5000 vote
> so it will be 0/1 for kangress in MH




ha bhai......NANDEAD SEAT BY ASHOK CHAVAN.....sala cutiya!!! lead 5k only


----------



## The Huskar

desert warrior said:


> Loosing


 Can he be in modi's cabinet after losing?


----------



## Mujraparty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467197602358759424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skullMAN

INDIC said:


> Which seat.



NANDEAD....BY ASHOK CHAVAN lead by 5000 vote only!


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467192528878329856

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP-283

BJP+-338

Congress-47

Congress+-60.


----------



## Mujraparty

*Sachin Pilot** loses* from Ajmer ( he could have been a better PM candidate than RG)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

The Huskar said:


> Can he be in modi's cabinet after losing?



Yes! He is in Rajya sabha also.


----------



## WAR-rior

Ravi Nair said:


> What id Narendra Modi's secret agenda is....
> 
> Lower caste dominance of India
> 
> May be the RSS thing was a re herring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Celebrations @ TimesSquare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Sensex up 1,400 Points Above 25,000 as NDA Leads in Over 300 Seats - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

guys... just heard Shashi Taroor is losing.. is he losing to BJP by any chance?


----------



## nair

JanjaWeed said:


> guys... just heard Shashi Taroor is losing.. is he losing to BJP by any chance?



He almost lost it.... But now he is leading.... 7k lead.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

JanjaWeed said:


> guys... just heard Shashi Taroor is losing.. is he losing to BJP by any chance?


unfortunately, shashi is now leading by7000.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

chak de INDIA said:


> @Victory Shazia filmy on 5 th spot now


lol kuch ni hota!  

Namo Namo! 

I was never an AAP supporter, i secretly admired BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

varanasi 

NAMO 157810

kejri 48583

bsp 20301

ajay rai 18309


----------



## Star Wars

Bloody Hell *Chanakya* is spot on ...how Dafaq are they doing that



JanjaWeed said:


> guys... just heard Shashi Taroor is losing.. is he losing to BJP by any chance?



YES!!! to BJP Rajagopalan ...first time in Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

JanjaWeed said:


> guys... just heard Shashi Taroor is losing.. is he losing to BJP by any chance?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467204948606730242

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shashikant

BJP's Ananth Kumar defeats
Congress's Nandan Nilekani by
winning sixth consecutive time from
Bangalore South


----------



## arp2041

This was what i said few months back here......................



arp2041 said:


> @Bhai Zakir You can bookmark my this post................
> 
> *IF CONGRESS GETS MORE THAN 80 SEATS IN LS ELECTIONS, I WILL CLOSE MY ACCOUNT ON PDF & NEVER COME BACK. Yeh ek sachey INDIAN ka vada hai....kisi POLITICIAN ka nahi*



Looks like God also don't want me to leave the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## acetophenol

nair said:


> He almost lost it.... But now he is leading.... 7k lead.....


edai,election commision website says Rajagopal is leading!
251108 vs 235309

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

guys... 68 / 80 in UP. wow.. I mean wow! Everyone else is down to single digit. Mulla-yam, Mayavati, Akhilesh, Ajit Singh, Salman Kurshid, Beni Prasad Verma... your boys took one hell of a beating!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467204948606730242





Star Wars said:


> Bloody Hell *Chanakya* is spot on ...how Dafaq are they doing that
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! to BJP Rajagopalan ...first time in Kerala



Now Shashi taroor is leading more than 7 thousand votes....


----------



## JanjaWeed

acetophenol said:


> edai,election commision website says Rajagopal is leading!
> 251108 vs 235309


What party does Rajagopal belongs to?


----------



## nair

acetophenol said:


> edai,election commision website says Rajagopal is leading!
> 251108 vs 235309


 Old data... now rajagopal 2.7 lak, sashi 2.77 lak



JanjaWeed said:


> What party does Rajagopal belongs to?



BJP, the strongest candidate for them in Kerala.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> What party does Rajagopal belongs to?



BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

A big big big thank you to those damn cow belt walas for single handedly saving India from doom.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## acetophenol

nair said:


> Old data... now rajagopal 2.7 lak, sashi 2.77 lak
> 
> 
> 
> BJP, the strongest candidate for them in Kerala.....


oh fcuk!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bronxbull

OP Raj is BJP


----------



## jaunty

I heard Tarun Gogoi has decided to resign in Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

nair said:


> Old data... now rajagopal 2.7 lak, sashi 2.77 lak
> 
> 
> 
> BJP, the strongest candidate for them in Kerala.....


1 p.m upgdate
Constituencywise-All Candidates


----------



## nair

acetophenol said:


> oh fcuk!



Channels started taking interview and congratulating him..... He didnot say anything much but....

Innocent won.... that was surprising..... he did beat PC chacko in sure udf seat


----------



## abjktu

acetophenol said:


> 1 p.m upgdate
> Constituencywise-All Candidates


kai vittu poyadey....


----------



## WAR-rior

Congress now on 54. 

Less than 55 means Congress cant lead the Opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

JanjaWeed said:


> guys... 68 / 80 in UP. wow.. I mean wow! Everyone else is down to single digit. Mulla-yam, Mayavati, Akhilesh, Ajit Singh, Salman Kurshid, Beni Prasad Verma... your boys took one hell of a beating!


And all this happened due to one guy, Amit Shah, in less than 8 months, unbelievable

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

nair said:


> Old data... now rajagopal 2.7 lak, sashi 2.77 lak
> 
> 
> 
> BJP, the strongest candidate for them in Kerala.....



Kochu Kallan, Pennugalle vallakunna polle Sashi Votermareyum vallachu.


----------



## cloud_9

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467204948606730242

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

abjktu said:


> kai vittu poyadey....


Mayiru vijayam prakhyapicho?


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> And all this happened due to one guy, Amit Shah, in less than 8 months, unbelievable



I told you He is a Chanakya!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

abjktu said:


> kai vittu poyadey....


----------



## abjktu

acetophenol said:


> Mayiru vijayam prakhyapicho?


prakkaapichilla...pakshe jayicha mattaanu...


----------



## nair

acetophenol said:


> 1 p.m upgdate
> Constituencywise-All Candidates



Not updated i guess.. or there is a delay in updation. malyala manorama has latest



Ravi Nair said:


> Kochu Kallan, Pennugalle vallakunna polle Sashi Votermareyum vallachu.



Lady voters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acetophenol

nair said:


> Not updated i guess.. or there is a delay in updation. malyala manorama has latest


they also upgdated it,yes BJP lost it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## Chronos

nair said:


> Not updated i guess.. or there is a delay in updation. malyala manorama has latest
> 
> 
> 
> *Lady voters*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No one can resist his looks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

now trailing by 3000 votes only.


----------



## Chronos

@cloud_9 so a few seats for AAP in Punjab?


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> @cloud_9 so a few seats for AAP in Punjab?


Maybe! Badal will surely be kicked out in the state elections.


----------



## bronxbull

Jaitley ll lose,sad.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> I told you He is a Chanakya!!!


Arey waah, launda elite member ban gaya, badhai ho! Did you plan it on purpose for this day :kaanspiracy theory:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

Rahul Gandhi is leading with 20000+ votes in Amethi


----------



## The Huskar

jaunty said:


> I heard Tarun Gogoi has decided to resign in Assam.


 bhubaneshwar kalita o resign din boli koise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

bronxbull said:


> Jaitley ll lose,sad.



He could have obtained a good ministry..

Another good thing is that most of the nuisance of congress party also lost.. So wont be much problem in parliament..


----------



## drunken-monke

Praful patel will loose for sure.... My constituency...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

seiko said:


> He could have obtained a good ministry..
> 
> Another good thing is that most of the nuisance of congress party also lost.. So wont be much problem in parliament..



Arun Jaitley will still get a good ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

cloud_9 said:


>



Aam Aadmi party took 4 seats in Punjab.


----------



## Mujraparty

BJP’s *Meenakshi Lekhi **wins* from New Delhi constituency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

arp2041 said:


> I told you He is a Chanakya!!!



You became elite member. Badhai ho badhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shashikant

"We are winning in areas where we
have never won before. Credit goes
to Narendra Modi, RSS:"
-L K Advani


----------



## heisenberg

INDIC said:


> Aam Aadmi party took 4 seats in Punjab.


koi baat nahi ..4 seats to aune hum de hi sakte hain,


----------



## Iggy

jaunty said:


> Arun Jaitley will still get a good ministry.



I hope so, also think they will go for one minister from Kerala!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

acetophenol said:


> they also upgdated it,yes BJP lost it.


Keralathill ninnum eethavana orotta kendra manthrimaarupolum kannoolennu urappaayi...


----------



## SwAggeR

Meira Kumar the LS speaker has lost her seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

INDIC said:


> Aam Aadmi party took 4 seats in Punjab.


only to lose next time around... like in Delhi!


----------



## Proud Hindu

Varanasi

Namo 201768

kejri 61338

bsp 25520

ajay rai 22991

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

TRS seems to be sweeping in Telangana, Congress hardly having a presence. BJP/TDP leading in Seemandhra.


----------



## Mujraparty

FirstPost Trolling ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KS

@Joe Shearer

I've been waiting for this day for a long time to let you know that the fossilized, lutyenised India doesnt hold sway no more and this is a new India which we see is rising. An India of aspirations, hope which looks into the future without being burdened by un-necessary baggage of the past and actually has the critical/pragmatic thinking without getting swayed by the demonization by the so called "intellectuals","academics" and newstraders with their vested agendas who have betrayed a complete and utter disconnect with the pulse of unwashed Indian masses.

I still remember you saying that India is "plural" enough to stop "fascists" like Modi and that except a small portion of vocal khakhi chaddiwalas no one supported him. With due respect, eat your words.

Lets just hope the likes of you who have been unrelenting in their hate campaign against Modi pouring vitriol have the grace to accept the verdict (not that it matters though) and put to rest the stupid theories like only chaddiwalas supporting him. The only one in the minority always were people like you who kept living in the delusion that Modi didnt enjoy a wide spread support cutting across caste, creed, region, linguistic, age, urban-rural barriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## shashikant

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh
calls Narendra Modi and
congratulates him on his party's
victory in the Lok Sabha elections.
Manmohan Singh will resign
tomorrow


----------



## khujliwal

shashikant said:


> BJP's Ananth Kumar defeats
> Congress's Nandan Nilekani by
> winning sixth consecutive time from
> Bangalore South


Nandan will tweet: Aadhaar meree maar


----------



## shashikant

BJP leader Uma Bharti wins from
Jhansi



khujliwal said:


> Nandan will tweet: Aadhaar meree maar


 Aadhaar ne uski le li.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## securityofficer

KS said:


> @Joe Shearer
> 
> I've been waiting for this day for a long time to let you know that the fossilized, lutyenised India doesnt hold sway no more and this is a new India we see is rising. A India of aspirations, hope which looks into the future without being burdened by un-necessary baggage of the past and actually has the critical/pragmatic thinking without getting swayed by the demonization by the so called "intellectuals","academics" and newstraders with their vested agendas who have betrayed a complete and utter disconnect with the pulse of unwashed Indian masses.
> 
> I still remember you saying that India is "plural" enough to stop "fascists" like Modi and that except a small portion of vocal khakhi chaddiwalas no on supported him. Lets just hope the likes of you have the grace to accept the verdict and put to rest the stupid theories like only chaddiwalas supporting him. The only one in the minority always were people like you who kept living in the delusion that Modi didnt enjoy a wide spread support cutting across caste, creed, region, linguistic, age, urban-rural barriers.


well said specially unnecessary baggage part.


----------



## Mujraparty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467214272984915968


----------



## jandk

KS said:


> A big big big thank you to those damn cow belt walas for single handedly saving India from doom.



Cow belt wallahs have the capacity to learn and can make good decisions. Bengalis, on the other hand are incorrigible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

BTW also a big big thank you to all the RSS, VHP, Sangh Parivar activists who came out in full force once again to ensure a BJP victory.

I'm not forgetting people like me, who supported Modi and BJP throughout this time and didnt lose hope in them even in the trying times. Feels much happy man to witness history being created.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Iggy

Ravi Nair said:


> It is a mandate for Modi, not BJP yes.
> 
> The numbers indicate this.



Not at all.. If BJP wins even in muslim dominated area, then it means there are lot of hatred and dis satisfaction towards congress rule..


----------



## LURKER

DARSHANA VIKRAM JARDOSH ofBharatiya Janata Party wins by a margin of 5.3 lakhs from SURAT


----------



## ni8mare

boom boom modi:340
boom boom sensex:25343
boom boom rupee :58.77


----------



## cloud_9

CNN and F24

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## khujliwal

jaunty said:


> Arun Jaitley will still get a good ministry.


He should, probably ministry of law and justice


----------



## shashikant

Modi's victory tweet is
India's most retweeted
ever 



At the time of this
writing, it had received over 29,000
retweets and had been favourited
over 17000 times.


----------



## Soumitra

Victory song tweeted by Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

PARTY !!!!


----------



## shashikant

Actor-turned-politician Paresh
Rawal wins from Ahmedabad East
on BJP ticket

Congress's Sachin Pilot loses from
Ajmer, Rajasthan.









Congress's Sachin Pilot loses from
Ajmer, Rajasthan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

*to all pakistanis......

kyun ho itne bekarar mere yaar.....aane do modi sarkar.....
is election se nahi tumhara koi sarokar...fir bhi itne butt hurt ho mere yaar.....


*


*to all pakistanis......

kyun ho itne bekarar mere yaar.....aane do modi sarkar.....
is election se nahi tumhara koi sarokar...fir bhi itne butt hurt ho mere yaar.....


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467216463070101504

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shashikant

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467216463070101504


A tight slap on his face.


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujraparty

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467216463070101504




that's fake account bro ..Owaisi is leading by 20,000 votes .


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467201000000868353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

In Tamil Nadu 

DMK=0, ADMK=38, BJP=1



eowyn said:


> that's fake account bro ..Owaisi is leading by 20,000 votes .



MIM winning in Hyderabad, BJP in Secunderabad. @jha


----------



## jha

How many of you have not retweeted Modi's victory tweet... Get moving and do it. Now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## target killer (MQM)

Qadam barhao modi babu apun tumhare sath hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vyom

jandk said:


> Cow belt wallahs have the capacity to learn and can make good decisions. Bengalis, on the other hand are incorrigible



to be fair to the us from WB we were duped by TMC now the Govt. Is involved in rigging all TMC goons are upto intimidating us.. Had there been fair elections BJP would have Made Serious Gains......


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467220298061078528


----------



## Victory

target killer (MQM) said:


> Qadam barhao modi babu apun tumhare sath hai



Ok bhai 

``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Jammu and Kashmir ki kya halaat hai?


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed now do you believe my Conspiracy 101?  

Guys, Looking forward for BJP/NDA govt. in Seemandhra, Delhi, Bihar, UK, Maha within few months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

How many of you have not retweeted Modi's victory tweet... Get moving and do it. Now...


----------



## khujliwal

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467216463070101504


superb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Behnji in midst of Modi Tsunami


----------



## jha

How many of you have not retweeted Modi's victory tweet... Get moving and do it. Now...


----------



## SamantK

Congrats to all BJP supporters, this election has been awesome!!! Single Party sweeping India... NaMo Rocks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

Dimple Yadav trailing yay


----------



## cloud_9

Zoya Aunty again 

Victors in this election : Corporates & Sangh Parivar.


----------



## khujliwal

Election results: Nitish's house, JD(U) office wear deserted look - The Times of India


----------



## Jason bourne

Congratulation all Indians ....


----------



## arp2041

Salute to the Man................

Narendra Modi - _"I will get the best ever tally after Rajiv Gandhi"
_
He was the ARJUN all the way along!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467216463070101504



News websites hadn't updated this.


----------



## MST

NARENDRA MODIBharatiya Janata Party243039
ARVIND KEJRIWALAam Aadmi Party69551
VIJAY PRAKASH JAISAWALBahujan Samaj Party29711
AJAY RAIIndian National Congress26516

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

BJP 72 seats in UP,  Today's Chanakya made the exact exit poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

INDIC said:


> BJP 72 seats in UP,  Today's Chanakya made the exact exit poll.



One Man - AMITBHAI SHAH!!!


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467224877322092544

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

cloud_9 said:


> Zoya Aunty again
> 
> Victors in this election : *Corporates & Sangh Pariva*r.





what do you expect will happen.


----------



## WAR-rior

Congress STILL in Denial mode. Says. EC has not released the official result so we shud wait till that.


----------



## farhan_9909

Congratulations 

If i am not wrong Modi is suppose to be the PM


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467226135109959682

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

WAR-rior said:


> Congress STILL in Denial mode. Says. EC has not released the official result so we shud wait till that.



They are not in denial....But they are trying to find out words to speak infront of media.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

These guys never learn. 

Protesters demand Priyanka Gandhi's entry into active politics | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Guys, I think Praise also goes to this Man....................








@jha @JanjaWeed @Sidak @chak de INDIA others...............

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## kbd-raaf

Just a few more seats and the ADMK could have been the 2nd biggest party in the Lok Sabha.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed now do you believe my Conspiracy 101?
> 
> Guys, Looking forward for BJP/NDA govt. in Seemandhra, Delhi, Bihar, *UK,* Maha within few months.



Oh yeah.. we always thought about that conspiracy 101, din't we?

btw.. can I be the CM if BJP/NDA forms govt in the UK?


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh yeah.. we always thought about that conspiracy 101, din't we?
> 
> btw.. can I be the CM if BJP/NDA forms govt in the UK?



 I meant Uthrakhand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Congratulations to Narendra Modi, BJP , NDA allies, and party workers..... I wish this enormous mandate given to BJP will translate into a progressive, strong, transparent, Educated, Healthy, and economically prosperous India.

I will also like to express extreme joy over decimation of current congress government (also SP and BSP), indicating complete disapproval of dynastic politics, institutional inaction and gross corruption ushered in by Congress led UPA...

Congrats to everyone!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## WAR-rior

nair said:


> They are not in denial....But they are trying to find out words to speak infront of media.....


Then I wud say, they are very naive in doing that. Congress reaches its lowest not only in poll performance but other performances too.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Guys, I think Praise also goes to this Man....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jha @JanjaWeed @Sidak @chak de INDIA others...............


Praise? This man is the player of the tournament bruv. He demolished every opposition in UP. Just imagine what he would do in two years time when the state election comes up in UP? proper encounter dude!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467225731928301568


----------



## WAR-rior

sandy_3126 said:


> Congratulations to Narendra Modi, BJP , NDA allies, and party workers..... I wish this enormous mandate given to BJP will translate into a progressive, strong, transparent, Educated, Healthy, and economically prosperous India.
> 
> I will also like to express extreme joy over decimation of current congress government (also SP and BSP), indicating complete disapproval of dynastic politics, institutional inaction and gross corruption ushered in by Congress led UPA...
> 
> Congrats to everyone!!!


And we can only hope Pakistan can learn from us that its possible and do the same. Dynastic Politics is gonna end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

farhan_9909 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> If i am not wrong Modi is suppose to be the PM



To be honest, I am not completely sold.

There is this fear in the back of my head.

What if his cronies will feel more bold? Last thing we need is more communal tension


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467228030642167808


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> I meant Uthrakhand


i knew that. But you know I'm tipsy today


----------



## INDIC

@jha @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA which link are you following for updates, some news channels are showing having old trends. @Indischer maga, where are you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Owaisi in good lead from Hyderabad..... that sucks!


----------



## shashikant

congres's lead deeps below 60.


----------



## MST

INDIC said:


> @jha @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA which link are you following for updates, some news channels are showing having old trends. @Indischer maga, where are you.


check it straight from horses mouth Partywise Trends & Result

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

INDIC said:


> BJP 72 seats in UP,  Today's Chanakya made the exact exit poll.


what ......72....thats huge......

what abt smajwadi party and mayawati party......


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467228162774949888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

JanjaWeed said:


> Praise? This man is the player of the tournament bruv. He demolished every opposition in UP. Just imagine what he would do in two years time when the state election comes up in UP? proper encounter dude!


Achieved the STATISTICALLY IMMPOSSIBLE. 6-9 months, almost zero party cadre base to 70/80 seats. Even the strongest of hold arent able to do it. Thats Marketing and Organizational skills for you. Modi Wave -> Modi Tsunami was his brainchild. Its actually so catchy that it compells people to go out and vote. Being a Marketing n Strategy Proffesional, I can only bow towards him. NOTHINGS IMMPOSSIBLE. 

BC.........70/80 .......in 6-9 months.......... Still not sinking in. 

Saala....... IIM, HBS Casestudy banega ye. Trust me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

INDIC said:


> @jha @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA which link are you following for updates, some news channels are showing having old trends. @Indischer maga, where are you.


cnn-ibn on telly, times now on lap top & ndtv on iPad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> check it straight from horses mouth Partywise Trends & Result



Congress at 43 just!!!!!! 

I am still not able to decipher what just HIT India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shashikant

For the 1st time ever, BJP sweeps
Gujarat, wins all 26 seats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## securityofficer

hurry Italian mafia going back to home now Indian will be their own boss


----------



## WAR-rior

Dem!god said:


> what ......72....thats huge......
> 
> what abt smajwadi party and mayawati party......


TSU'NaMo'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Ravi Nair said:


> To be honest, I am not completely sold.
> 
> There is this fear in the back of my head.
> 
> What if his cronies will feel more bold? Last thing we need is more communal tension


lol....

ur sarcasm is too heavy ............


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Congress at 43 just!!!!!!
> 
> I am still not able to decipher what just HIT India?


watershed election... if this can't teach lesson to Congress & make them realise that they need to pack Gandhis away.... nothing will! This is huge.... bigger than 197! First time ever in the history on Independent India!


----------



## INDIC

Dem!god said:


> what ......72....thats huge......
> 
> what abt smajwadi party and mayawati party......



Its 71 now.

General Election 2014 Live Results : UTTAR PRADESH

All three seats of Hyderabad seems to going to NDA(BJP=2, TDP=1)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Varanasi77NARENDRA MODIBharatiya Janata PartyARVIND KEJRIWALAam Aadmi Party194695Counting In Progress

Modi leading Kejru by almost 2 Lakh votes in Varanasi. Sad thing is Kejru will be able to save his deposit. On a day full of good news thats one bad news.


----------



## Mujraparty

BJP's *Pratap Simha* wins from *mysore .*







@JanjaWeed @Indischer @IndoCarib

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Proud Hindu

varanasi 

MODI 276428

kejri 81733


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467228064456671232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467229389814378496


----------



## shashikant

For the 1st time ever, #BJP
sweeps #Rajasthan , wins all
25 seats #Results2014


----------



## $@rJen

OHHHHHHHH Oh Hooo.....Congratulations to BJP and all the Supporters.... We made it...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shashikant

Salman Khurshid loses his
deposit after Farrukhabad
defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MST

RAHUL GANDHIIndian National Congress154449
SMRITI ZUBIN IRANIBharatiya Janata Party112867
DHARMENDRA PRATAP SINGHBahujan Samaj Party22251
DR. KUMAR VISHVASAam Aadmi Party8172

Loud mouth Kumar Vishavas getting 8 thousand vote and no. 4 ...A lesson for Aaaptards


----------



## arp2041

shashikant said:


> Salman Khurshid loses his
> deposit after Farrukhabad
> defeat.



I think he got the answer as to who is the real NAPUNSAK!!


----------



## Soumitra

From one superstar to another


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467231560899362816

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467233489419399168


----------



## shashikant

arp2041 said:


> I think he got the answer as to who is the real NAPUNSAK!!


I am waiting for his media release.
what he has to say this time.


----------



## $@rJen

HHAHAH ha aha ah ... I can't wait to look at the weepy faces of the editors from Guardian News... They must be burning up


----------



## shashikant

Maharashtra industries minister
Narayan Rane resigns


----------



## Vyom

if there is something equivalent to the Nobel Prize in Election management.... it shoul be given to Amit Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467233486374309888

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khujliwal

BJP's Anil Shirole leading by more than 1.5 Lakh votes in Pune.


----------



## shashikant

sarjenprabhu said:


> HHAHAH ha aha ah ... I can't wait to look at the weepy faces of the editors from Guardian News... They must be burning up


 what's so special about them ?


----------



## NKVD

@arp2041 @Sidak @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe @Soumitra

SHOCKING CONG DOWN TO 47 WHICH LOW TO BE HAVING A OPPOSITION FRONT WHICH IS 54

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khujliwal

SP Chief Mulayam Singh Yadav builds a 92,000 vote lead in Azamgarh on the back of charges of mass scale rigging.


----------



## $@rJen

shashikant said:


> what's so special about them ?



They always write Rubbish about Modi and ask Indians that if we really should bring him as PM and Shit???? Punch of Paid MoFu's


----------



## JanjaWeed

shashikant said:


> Salman Khurshid loses his
> deposit after Farrukhabad
> defeat.


You made my day bruv. That arrogant twat needed a lesson & he got it. Couldn't even save his deposit...who is the real impotent now?


----------



## shashikant

Vyom said:


> if there is something equivalent to the Nobel Prize in Election management.... it shoul be given to Amit Shah.


by siding both SP and BSP he has performed a miracle.


----------



## Proud Hindu

varanasi margin = 207202


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467233436298539008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467235357994401792


----------



## shashikant

sarjenprabhu said:


> They always write Rubbish about Modi and ask Indians that if we really should bring him as PM and Shit???? Punch of Paid MoFu's


Modi's win is a tight slap on their face .


----------



## Dem!god

@Sidak 
kidher ho.......
its celebration time.........


----------



## shashikant

JanjaWeed said:


> You made my day bruv. That arrogant twat needed a lesson & he got it. Couldn't even save his deposit...who is the real impotent now?


hiding under the table now.


----------



## KS

arp2041 said:


> Guys, I think Praise also goes to this Man....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jha @JanjaWeed @Sidak @chak de INDIA others...............



Modern day Chanakya to Modern day Chandragupta. 

No exaggerations. The work given to this man was next to impossible and boy he did it in style.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467235001910583296


----------



## kaykay

SP, BSP, JDU, RJD etc like sikular parties are insignificant now. BJP thrashed them like anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shashikant

kaykay said:


> SP, BSP, JDU, RJD etc like sikular parties are insignificant now. BJP thrashed them like anything.


JDU's stunt back fired very badly.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467237281594478592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

where is this Amaresh Misra guy? he is not tweeting today.. river of blood & all that @Roybot @ExtraOdinary @jbond197 @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Victory Wall - Narendra Modi


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> where is this Amaresh Misra guy? he is not tweeting today.. river of blood & all that @Roybot @ExtraOdinary @jbond197 @arp2041



He is in prison!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> where is this Amaresh Misra guy? he is not tweeting today.. river of blood & all that @Roybot @ExtraOdinary @jbond197 @arp2041



Arey don't you know he has been arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

So much wishing to see the faces of those evangelists and leftist loonies who campaingned for Modi's visa refusal in US when the man arrives in Washington aboard Indian Air Force 1 like a boss and red carpet is rolled out to him.

Muthafucking burn, if there was one.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

NKVD said:


> @arp2041 @Sidak @JanjaWeed @GreenFoe @Soumitra
> 
> SHOCKING CONG DOWN TO 47 WHICH LOW TO BE HAVING A OPPOSITION FRONT WHICH IS 54



Actually if Ruling party agrees(which I think they should in the spirit of democracy) then the second largest party is given leader of the opposition status even if they don't fulfill the required criteria. For example TDP was given the leader of opposition status in 1984 with just 35 LS seats.


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shashikant

BJP president Rajnath Singh
addresses a press conference. He
calls the verdict a mandate for
change and says the lotus has
bloomed across India


----------



## KS

I dont know if Vajpayee ji can comprehend the importance of this day.He definitely would be very happy and would die a happy man if he knew..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467241647533592576

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shashikant

Modi may become NDA chief,
Advani Lok Sabha Speaker


----------



## Roybot




----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467235834341896192

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Angry Bird

How is Varanasi going on guys ?


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> watershed election... if this can't teach lesson to Congress & make them realise that they need to pack Gandhis away.... nothing will! This is huge.... bigger than 197! First time ever in the history on Independent India!



Don't worry AIADMK will play the senior role of opposition party.


----------



## INDIC

KS said:


> Modern day Chanakya to Modern day Chandragupta.
> 
> No exaggerations. The work given to this man was next to impossible and boy he did it in style.



Pulling 71 out of 80 seats in UP sounds extremely incredible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

KS said:


> I dont know if Vajpayee ji can comprehend the importance of this day.He definitely would be very happy and would die a happy man if he knew..


Some reason Modi 1st met Atalji before anyone else as soon as Exit polls were out.


----------



## thesolar65

@desert warrior @Soumitra @levina @Roybot 
*Farooq Abdullah has decided to jump into sea, but do not know which one? Any advice!! ............*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Great gesture by Rajnath Singh to place seat to Amit Shah next to him. He wasnt required either but still.


----------



## target killer (MQM)

kitni seats jeet gaye modi babu


----------



## WAR-rior

thesolar65 said:


> @desert warrior @Soumitra @levina @Roybot
> *Farooq Abdullah has decided to jump into sea, but do not know which one? Any advice!! ............*


CHULLU Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Time for "Intellectuals" to say sorry

Modi's win: Isn't it time for a mea culpa from our intellectuals? | Firstpost


----------



## WAR-rior

target killer (MQM) said:


> kitni seats jeet gaye modi babu


Bhund Maarke jeete hain. 1st tym after 30 years any party gets complete majority.

Especially then there are regional strong parties.

Killed Congress like never before. DECIMATED.

BJP : 281

NDA : 336/543


----------



## halupridol

addressing a press conference,Rajnath Singh(president bjp),repeatedly urged bjp cadres n fanboys to behave...


----------



## target killer (MQM)

WAR-rior said:


> Bhund Maarke jeete hain. 1st tym after 30 years any party gets complete majority.
> 
> Especially then there are regional strong parties.
> 
> Killed Congress like never before. DECIMATED.


----------



## SRP

thesolar65 said:


> @desert warrior @Soumitra @levina @Roybot
> *Farooq Abdullah has decided to jump into sea, but do not know which one? Any advice!! ............*



Yes! I will advise him to jump into his swimming pool with hands and legs tied down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> what do you expect will happen.


My investment portfolio grew that's all I know


----------



## WAR-rior

target killer (MQM) said:


>


----------



## KS

WAR-rior said:


> Great gesture by Rajnath Singh to place seat to Amit Shah next to him. He wasnt required either but still.



Dafuq ur speaking bro ? Amit bhai is the Man of the Match while Modi, the Man of Series.


----------



## NKVD

Ek NarendraNath Vo Tha Ek Narendra Modi YeH Hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

Guys, I think Jayalalitha should be the Opposition leader.

what do you guys think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

KS said:


> Dafuq ur speaking bro ? Amit bhai is the Man of the Match while Modi, the Man of Series.


Dint get it. He wasnt to speak to the Media. Media addressal was only to be done by Rajnath. Its the attitude of BJP to give its credit where due, is why Amit Shah was there among the AGE OLD PARTY VETRANS.

Congress mein sirf Prince, Queen hote. Baki sab charno mein hote.


----------



## indiatester

Ravi Nair said:


> Guys, I think Jayalalitha should be the Opposition leader.
> 
> what do you guys think?


I vote for Pappu in this case.


----------



## SrNair

These Congress and their allies with their cheap medias attack these man for 12 years after 2002 riots.
But now he is going to be PM of Republic Of India.All it takes the Will of a Single Man .
Congratulations Narendra Modi

aab ki bar Modi Sarkar


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467242485631438848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Ravi Nair said:


> Guys, I think Jayalalitha should be the Opposition leader.
> 
> what do you guys think?


Jaya n Modi are best of Friends. How can they be opposition? No state ruling party ever want to be in opposition. For the sake of state its always good to be with Govt side.


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> Guys, I think Jayalalitha should be the Opposition leader.
> 
> what do you guys think?



She can't. Not a member of the LS & even if she was, the INC would still be the largest single party. The leader of the opposition post would go to the INC, no matter what.


----------



## WAR-rior

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467247974263705600
Ha Ha. Now licking *** of BUTCHER OF GUJRAT and DONKEY.

AITC owned BIGTYM.


----------



## shashikant

Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose's
grandnephew Sugata Bose on Friday
registered a thumping win from the
Jadavpur Lok Sabha seat in West
Bengal as a Trinamool Congress
candidate.


----------



## Bang Galore

WAR-rior said:


> Dint get it. He wasnt to speak to the Media. Media addressal was only to be done by Rajnath. Its the attitude of BJP to give its credit where due, is why Amit Shah was there among the AGE OLD PARTY VETRANS.



Actually a bit more that that. It is a realisation of who the real No.2 is. Rajnath Singh knows that regardless of his position, the shots will be called by Narendra Modi & Amit shah is his principal instrument for that purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

*Mr. Modi : Here is another Unsolicited ghisa pita Advice : "With Great Victory comes great Responsibility"..... Get to work from tomorrow to continue after 5 years!!....*


----------



## NKVD

MEANWHILE IN AAP HEADQUARTER AK-19 SPEECH

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shashikant

In Udhampur, Ghulam Nabi Azad of
Congress loses, Dr Jitendra Singh of
BJP wins by 60,976 votes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

din't expect that spectacular show ! Kudos to relentless campaign which was well strategised


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhai o RaGa will do press conference in a while ...


----------



## Soumitra

I have only 2 regrets in this election results

1 Arun Jaitely lost
2 Arvind Kejriwal did not lose his deposit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Jaat

LOL Modi ke PM bante hi Pakistan me 5.1 magnitude ka earthquake 
Moderate 5.1 magnitude earthquake hits Balochistan - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

Did farooq abdulla win


----------



## arp2041

Ravi Nair said:


> Guys, I think Jayalalitha should be the Opposition leader.
> 
> what do you guys think?



There will be NONE!!!! 

BTW, wanna bet, Jaya will join NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

Punam Mahajan wins, Priya Dutt loses.

Modi wins both from Baroda and Varanasi.


----------



## Victory

chhota bheem said:


> Did farooq abdulla win


Naaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

After the spectacular MODI show in Indian Elections, we now return you to the regularly scheduled trolling on PDF.

Congrats to everyone including CONgress fans and AAPtards.


----------



## aakash_2410

Am I the only one who actually feels sorry for that mand buddhi Rahul Gandhi?

Poor fella is bearing the brunt of diabolical failure by media and his own party?


----------



## chhota bheem

Victory said:


> Naaa


Good


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467252965275734016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoUS

Pappu Phail ho gaya


----------



## kaykay

aakash_2410 said:


> Am I the only one who actually feels sorry for that mand buddhi Rahul Gandhi?
> 
> Poor fella is bearing the brunt of diabolical failure by media and his own party?


Don't forget his great contribution by giving 'empowering' interviews on various news channels. LOLs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

shashikant said:


> In Udhampur, Ghulam Nabi Azad of
> Congress loses, Dr Jitendra Singh of
> BJP wins by 60,976 votes



A Hindu wins in the Valley????? wow!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Victory

chhota bheem said:


> Good



TARIQ HAMEED KARRAJammu & Kashmir Peoples Democratic Party 119503
FAROOQ ABDULLAHJammu & Kashmir National Conference 84262
AGA SYED MOHSINIndependent 12884
MIRZA SAJAD HUSSAIN BEIGHIndependent 2220
FAYAZ AHMAD BHATBharatiya Janata Party 2178

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

arp2041 said:


> A Hindu wins in the Valley????? wow!!


@arp2041...mubarak on sara hua modi wins

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Im in office, and not in a position to watch tv..... Can some one tell me the details of press conference by ma'am and son, and what did they say (saw in the morning that they plan to meet press around 12.30)


----------



## SUDIP




----------



## gslv



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

The most surprising result is from Karnataka nobody could had imagine BJP will make such a spectacular comeback after their disastrous show in Assembly Elections last year. All thanks to one man.


----------



## SUDIP




----------



## nair

Android said:


> The most surprising result is from Karnataka nobody could had imagine BJP will make such a spectacular comeback after their disastrous show in Assembly Elections last year. All thanks to one man.



Assembly election = BJP - Yediyurappa 

General election = (BJP with Yediyurappa) + Modi Wave

State congress cannot be blamed for this defeat....


----------



## wolfschanzze

YYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! hum jeet gaye at last after 10 years we won, my mom woke me up saying get up BJP won 270+ seats fell asleep waiting for results.






HERE WE COME!!! ROK SAKE TOH ROK LO! ABKI BAAR MODI SARKAAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shashikant

Kejriwal accepts defeat, but says it is
a good beginning for Aam Aadmi
Party.


----------



## WAR-rior

Someone find that Rashid Alvi who was calling for so called SECULAR FORCES to come together to stop Modi. People of India Stopped his Party. 

Bloody Opportunists and Power Hungry Losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467255491962228736

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Pappu ka kya hua bhai log ?


----------



## SamantK

333 to haad ho gayi...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Guys in MP it's 27/29 only Jyotiraditya & Kamalnath save there seats!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Modi on battlefield decimating UPA


----------



## KS

I would specially like to thank the lower OBCs and the Dalits who shed the caste inhibitions and overwhelmingly voted for BJP in the crucial states of UP, Bihar and Maharashtra

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cloud_9

Pappu on TV 

He is freakin laughing


----------



## WAR-rior

Poor Papu facing the Media.


----------



## WAR-rior

RaGa takes responsibility. Chalo, something respectable done.


----------



## Angry Bird

Pappu addressing Media. He own responsibility for its debacle.


----------



## SamantK

Rahul is acting smug, smiling like a donkey


----------



## Soumitra

Who stole laddoos ordered by BJP? | My Faking News


----------



## WAR-rior

cloud_9 said:


> Pappu on TV
> 
> He is freakin laughing


Isse Dukh ki muskurahat kehte hain. 



SamantK said:


> Rahul is acting smug, smiling like a donkey


Guyz, Now hes a Warrior whos lost. No point abusing him now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## shashikant

chak de INDIA said:


> Pappu ka kya hua bhai log ?


exam ke baad vacation pe Gaya hai


----------



## SRP

I would like to start by congratulating the new Govt : Rahul Gandhi





Smiling....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Ravi Nair said:


> Guys, I think Jayalalitha should be the Opposition leader.
> 
> what do you guys think?


no she cannot you need 54 seats to be a opposition front clearly there is no Opposition leader in parliament Now which shocking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

Chalo aab tho ye " Modi sarkar wala joke band hoga "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

So who say BJP leading 73/80 in UP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

any video links for pappu conference??


----------



## BDforever

WAR-rior said:


> Isse Dukh ki muskurahat kehte hain.
> 
> 
> Guyz, Now hes a Warrior whos lost. No point abusing him now.


what is the final result ?


----------



## SRP

desert warrior said:


> I would like to start by congratulating the new Govt : Rahul Gandhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiling....





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467260904514408448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

BDforever said:


> what is the final result ?


Google kar le.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> So who say BJP leading 73/80 in UP



Dimpu haar gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhanalee7

Congratulations All Indian BJP supporters on such a big margin victory....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAR-rior

Roybot said:


> So who say BJP leading 73/80 in UP


Amit Shah himself. 

5 Yadav family members
2 Gandhi members


----------



## Kaalapani

I won't kill you... But I don't have to save you.

NAMO to Dongress.(Quote lifted from batman movie).


----------



## WAR-rior

chak de INDIA said:


> Dimpu haar gayi


??? Kaun bola?

5 SP seats kis kiski hain ?


----------



## BDforever

WAR-rior said:


> Google kar le.


bol de be


----------



## airuah

I think its time for rahul gandhi to get married and settle down....


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467260156732923904


----------



## Kaalapani

I won't kill you... But I don't have to save you.

NAMO to Dongress.(Quote lifted from batman movie).


----------



## third eye




----------



## WAR-rior

farhanalee7 said:


> Congratulations All Indian BJP supporters on such a big margin victory....


Ab bhi nahi samjha dhakkan. WHOLE INDIA VOTED FOR MODI. NOT ONLY BJP SUPPORTERS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhanalee7

WAR-rior said:


> Ab bhi nahi samjha dhakkan. WHOLE INDIA VOTED FOR MODI. NOT ONLY BJP SUPPORTERS.


Whole india is Supporter baat to ek he hai na...


----------



## abjktu

nair said:


> Im in office, and not in a position to watch tv..... Can some one tell me the details of press conference by ma'am and son, and what did they say (saw in the morning that they plan to meet press around 12.30)


tholviyude utharavaadhitham etteduthuvenum.....raashtreeyathill jayaparaajayankal saadhaaranamaanenum...ee paraajayam thanne ere chindhipikunnuvennum....adutha sarkaarinu sarvavidha mangalankal nerunnuvennum paranju....vere onnum uriyaadiyilla..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

even if lord shiva will come to earth he cant give 73/80 in UP and even shivaji tried he wud have not able to deliver 43/48 i m going out of my mind with this kindaa result


----------



## chhota bheem

Did Pappu win Amethi ?


----------



## WAR-rior

farhanalee7 said:


> Whole india is Supporter baat to ek he hai na...


He He. Nahi bhai, farak hai. Ye election hi sabse alag hai. Is election mein hygenity and decency ki saari haden paar ho gayi thi. Never happened before in India. An excellent campaign by Modi. Innovation at its best. Thats why India support Modi coz Indians solutions are unique coz our region is unique.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shashikant

Amit Shah addresses reporters, says
Congress has not been able to open
its account in 7 states.


----------



## Bang Galore

One funny things in this elections is that two leaders who put up spectacular performances might also be two of the biggest losers. Jayalalitha & Mamata Bannerjee have had their best performance in this election, one unlikely to be repeated. Didn't do them much good, did it? Neither will get a shot at the PM's post and are pretty much irrelevant regardless of their good numbers. Could have been at zero for all the good it will do them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WAR-rior

SUDIP said:


> even if lord shiva will come to earth he cant give 73/80 in UP and even shivaji tried he wud have not able to deliver 43/48 i m going out of my mind with this kindaa result


That too only in 9 months. THATS DIVINE INTERVENTION. 

*CHANAKYA reborn !*





This man and NaMo killed Congress in 7 states. BINGO !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

cloud_9 said:


> Pappu on TV
> 
> He is freakin laughing


He was dragging himself pathetically to show how composed he is within this moment of humiliation. Shameless moron. In good


----------



## farhanalee7

WAR-rior said:


> He He. Nahi bhai, farak hai. Ye election hi sabse alag hai. Is election mein hygenity and decency ki saari haden paar ho gayi thi. Never happened before in India. An excellent campaign by Modi. Innovation at its best. Thats why India support Modi coz Indians solutions are unique coz our region is unique.


 Adressing 437 rallies since September... No Doubt the compaign was excellent...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Bang Galore said:


> One funny things in this elections is that two leaders who put up spectacular performances might also be two of the biggest losers. Jayalalitha & Mamata Bannerjee have had their best performance in this election, one unlikely to be repeated. Didn't do them much good, did it? Neither will get a shot at the PM's post and are pretty much irrelevant regardless of their good numbers. Could have been at zero for all the good it will do them.


How do you think it will pan out?

Seeing the shenanigans of Mamata and Jayalalith in the past, I think it is better.


----------



## jaunty

Bang Galore said:


> One funny things in this elections is that two leaders who put up spectacular performances might also be two of the biggest losers. Jayalalitha & Mamata Bannerjee have had their best performance in this election, one unlikely to be repeated. Didn't do them much good, did it? Neither will get a shot at the PM's post and are pretty much irrelevant regardless of their good numbers. Could have been at zero for all the good it will do them.



They were certainly hoping to be king makers but now that's not going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

Final seat tally iin Assam

BJP-7/14
CONG-3/14
AIUDF-3/14
Independent -1/14
almost confirmed from all sources

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

farhanalee7 said:


> Adressing 437 rallies since September... No Doubt the compaign was excellent...


This man runs on Petrol.   

Just imagine his energy, intellegence, strategy, imagination. If he was a Pakistani, wud u guyz not voted him?

Waise for u guyz, better be in his good books. .
Wo Pakistan ko bech de aur tumhe pata bhi na chale. As Pakistani say, ASLI BANIYA BUDDHI HAI. 



jaunty said:


> They were certainly hoping to be king makers but now that's not going to happen.


Thats why they wud themselves walk to NaMo for their support.


----------



## nair

abjktu said:


> tholviyude utharavaadhitham etteduthuvenum.....raashtreeyathill jayaparaajayankal saadhaaranamaanenum...ee paraajayam thanne ere chindhipikunnuvennum....adutha sarkaarinu sarvavidha mangalankal nerunnuvennum paranju....vere onnum uriyaadiyilla..



Malaylam is not allowed here.... only allowed in members column..... one of 2 warnings where given for speaking malayalam in a thread


----------



## RPK

Bang Galore said:


> One funny things in this elections is that two leaders who put up spectacular performances might also be two of the biggest losers. Jayalalitha & Mamata Bannerjee have had their best performance in this election, one unlikely to be repeated. Didn't do them much good, did it? Neither will get a shot at the PM's post and are pretty much irrelevant regardless of their good numbers. Could have been at zero for all the good it will do them.



So you mean to say no Modying or Congifying in these states. Anyway Jaya & Modi already close


----------



## Bang Galore

SamantK said:


> How do you think it will pan out?
> 
> Seeing the shenanigans of Mamata and Jayalalith in the past, I think it is better.



That's the best news of the election actually. If there was a government depending on either or both, you could pretty much have kissed any growth prospects goodbye and could have ended with pissing of the Sri Lankans & the Bangladeshis. Two neighbours who will now heave a big sigh of relief will be SriLanka & BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

The Huskar said:


> Final seat tally iin Assam
> 
> BJP-7/14
> CONG-3/14
> AIUDF-3/14
> Independent -1/14
> almost confirmed from all sources



Close to what I predicted earlier. I gave one more to Congress.


----------



## nair

i can see 51 guests in this thread... Wonder who are they???? May be few die hard RaGa supporters....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhanalee7

WAR-rior said:


> This man runs on Petrol.
> 
> Just imagine his energy, intellegence, strategy, imagination. If he was a Pakistani, wud u guyz not voted him?
> 
> Waise for u guyz, better be in his good books. .
> Wo Pakistan ko bech de aur tumhe pata bhi na chale. As Pakistani say, ASLI BANIYA BUDDHI HAI.
> 
> 
> Thats why they wud themselves walk to NaMo for their support.


Hahaha laazmi to nai k acha leader acha salesman b ho....


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Azam khan trailing by 27000 votes. . . . 

Kargil kisne jeeta ??????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

RPK said:


> So you mean to say no Modying or Congifying in these states.* Anyway Jaya & Modi already close*



Very overstated point. Jayalalitha is as ruthless as they come. If Modi stood in her way, she too would have called him communal & the like . Political friendships are just that, just a show for Tv. Nothing more.


----------



## The Huskar

jaunty said:


> Close to what I predicted earlier. I gave one more to Congress.


 well I thought BJP would also get Silchar but 7 is ok


----------



## Chronos

BDforever said:


> bol de be



Looks like 337 for the BJP-NDA.

Pretty much a landslide. In comparison, Congress is struggling to make 50 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

farhanalee7 said:


> Hahaha laazmi to nai k acha leader acha salesman b ho....



He He. True that.

But Achha Salesman hamesha Achha Leader banta hai. 

Check kar lo !


----------



## Bang Galore

jaunty said:


> They were certainly hoping to be king makers but now that's not going to happen.



King makers would have been option No.2, first option was to be the *Queen.* Imagine the frustration.


----------



## Vyom

KS said:


> So much wishing to see the faces of those evangelists and leftist loonies who campaingned for Modi's visa refusal in US when the man arrives in Washington aboard Indian Air Force 1 like a boss and red carpet is rolled out to him.
> 
> Muthafucking burn, if there was one.


On a lighter note : Gujjus do anything for American Visa even become Prime Ministers...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

chak de INDIA said:


> Azam khan trailing by 27000 votes. . . .
> 
> Kargil kisne jeeta ??????????


Indians won kargil,136 seats with 10-40% of muslim voters have voted for development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

farhanalee7 said:


> Adressing 437 rallies since September... No Doubt the compaign was excellent...



Yeah. But now the hardest job is to govern.

If Modi isn't up to par, he will get a drubbing in return.

As far as the results show, I think the Indian electorate was just sick of all the scams and corruption.

This is just a thumping on an unprecedented scale.

But let's see how he does in office, then I will be sold on the guy. Governing a state is one thing, governing a country is quite another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

nair said:


> Malaylam is not allowed here.... only allowed in members column..... one of 2 warnings where given for speaking malayalam in a thread


sorry....i don't know...but many are speaking in hindi and telegu here??


----------



## target killer (MQM)

nawaz sharif calls modi and congrates him on becoming PM of india and invites him to visit pakistan.... lagta pak mai bula kar chuppa lagayega ganja modi ka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

chhota bheem said:


> Indians won kargil,136 seats with 10-40% of muslim voters have voted for development.



Tell this to azam Bhand 

@Sidak tere exam kab khatam honge balike ??


----------



## nair

abjktu said:


> sorry....i don't know...but many are speaking in hindi and telegu here??



Just a word of caution..


----------



## target killer (MQM)

agar india mai bhi pak jesay election hotay toh wapas manmohan jeet tah


----------



## Bang Galore

Android said:


> The most surprising result is from Karnataka nobody could had imagine BJP will make such a spectacular comeback after their disastrous show in Assembly Elections last year. All thanks to one man.



True. If ever there needs to be proof of a Modi wave in the South, this was it. Similar to the Vajpayee wave in 2004. Then it was for something untried, now for something rejected and being given a choice for rebirth. Without Modi, the BJP would have been finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

chak de INDIA said:


> Tell this to azam Bhand
> 
> @Sidak tere exam kab khatam honge balike ??


People who matter have already told him ,now he can take care of his buffalos,abh to time he time padha hai uskay pas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

https://twitter.com/ChouhanShivraj/status/46720550602552524


----------



## Chronos

farhanalee7 said:


> Adressing 437 rallies since September... No Doubt the compaign was excellent...



Hopefully he can bring that amount of drive to get the infrastructure projects done.

India has many great challenges ahead. We cannot afford to muck it up. At least for our less forunate of our brethren, who can't vent their frustrations on twitter.


----------



## WAR-rior

target killer (MQM) said:


> nawaz sharif calls modi and congrates him on becoming PM of india and invites him to visit pakistan.... lagta pak mai bula kar chuppa lagayega ganja modi ka


Problem kaha hai pata hai? Bulake sabse pehle Kashmir ka Rona roega. 

Suggest him to talk business and trade. Consult Modi how he can improve Power sector like in Gujrat. 

With Prosperity will come solutions for everything.


----------



## Levina

thesolar65 said:


> @desert warrior @Soumitra @levina @Roybot
> *Farooq Abdullah has decided to jump into sea, but do not know which one? Any advice!! ............*


Hahaha

I loved Arun Jaitley's reply to that one "take a dip in Dal Lake".

That reminds me I've not seen Mr.Rahul G since morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Chandigarh: Partywise Trends & Result

gujrat :Partywise Trends & Result


----------



## Bratva

Is BJP making 2/3rd majority ? How much NDA has win so far?


----------



## airuah

Bang Galore said:


> One funny things in this elections is that two leaders who put up spectacular performances might also be two of the biggest losers. Jayalalitha & Mamata Bannerjee have had their best performance in this election, one unlikely to be repeated. Didn't do them much good, did it? Neither will get a shot at the PM's post and are pretty much irrelevant regardless of their good numbers. Could have been at zero for all the good it will do them.




In lok shaba yes....but certain legislations require two thirds majority in parliment..which includes rajya shaba....NDA has only 64 seats in rajya shaba...so to acheive 2/3 majority jayalalitha controling 47( 37 lok and 10 rajya votes ) and mamta controling 46( 34 lok and 12 rajya votes) cannot be dosregarded


----------



## SRP

levina said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I loved Arun Jaitley's reply to that one "take a dip in Dal Lake".
> 
> That reminds me I've not seen Mr.Rahul G since morning.




You have not seen the smile of Rahul Gandhi after results declared?  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467270763024633856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

mafiya said:


> Is BJP making 2/3rd majority ? How much NDA has win so far?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Congrats India for showing the world how democracy works even at such a huge level with so many voters!

It's also good that India can expect a big BJP government, rather than a NDA/UPA coalition dependent on many other parties, which increases the chances to stable governance for the next 5 years!

It's interesting though to see, that India did not simply voted for Modi/BJP, but mainly against Congress which is visible by the fact that BJP gained mainly only seats from the Congress, while the others still were able to remain with large shares and only minor losses. India punished the Congress and voted for the only currently available alternative, although the Gandhis still seems to won their constituencies, which is kind of surprising to me, especially if Rahul really had won. If they had lost, it would had been a bigger statement and might had been better for the Congress and real changes in the party I would say. 

BJP has now the full power and must deliver! The pressure of India for changes, especially at national level with jobs creation, lowering prices and inflation will be high and most importantly to actually change the corruption problem!
Also interesting will be how foreign policy of India will change now, such a strong nationalistic change will pose problems, which already was visible in the recent weeks and months. 

Definitely interesting times ahead for India!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467270648331763712


----------



## WAR-rior

chak de INDIA said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

TO ALL MY FRIEND I HAVE BIG SURPRISE 

Partywise Trends & Result

BJP LEADING IN JAMMU KASHMIR SEATS WITH WIDE MARGIN BJP 32.4% INC 22.9% JKPDP 20.5% JKN 11%

@arp2041 @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @WAR-rior @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467273090062225408

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sriram

KS said:


> I would specially like to thank the lower OBCs and the Dalits who shed the caste inhibitions and overwhelmingly voted for BJP in the crucial states of UP, Bihar and Maharashtra



We should thank the Forward Caste to come out of their caste biases and vote to a OBC candidate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

chak de INDIA said:


>



Kashmir se Kanyakumari tak kamal khila.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Nawaz Sharif congratulates NaMo and invites him to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

NKVD said:


> TO ALL MY FRIEND I HAVE BIG SURPRISE
> 
> Partywise Trends & Result
> 
> BJP LEADING IN JAMMU KASHMIR SEATS WITH WIDE MARGIN BJP 32.4% INC 22.9% JKPDP 20.5% JKN 11%
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @WAR-rior @nair



That is a real surprise.... i was expecting PDP to do well in Kashmir..... But the good thing is Kashmir is going in the same direction of other states....

But one need to remember the boycott and percentage of voting happened in Kashmir....


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Congratulations to India. May this be the start of a new high growth era, and with it, India taking its place under the sun as one of the world's great powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## heisenberg

chak de INDIA said:


> r


why arunachal region is not shown saffron here. we win both seats there. aren't we have?


----------



## nair

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Congratulations to India. May this be the start of a new high growth era, and with it, India taking its place under the sun as one of the world's great powers.



That was a wonderful first post by you...... By the way Welcome to PDF....


----------



## NKVD

nair said:


> That is a real surprise.... i was expecting PDP to do well in Kashmir..... But the good thing is Kashmir is going in the same direction of other states....
> 
> But one need to remember the boycott and percentage of voting happened in Kashmir....


Pdp actualy they are doing well leading 3 seats and bjp already won 2 seats 1 to independent Jkn None even omar abdullah himself on a verge of Defeat  bjp won 2 seats with such huge margin that there vote share pass all other parties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

nair said:


> That was a wonderful first post by you...... By the way Welcome to PDF....



Thank you. I look forward (finally) to a productive relationship between our two countries now that BJP is on its way in, and Obama's on his way out.

All the best, back to the office for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

mafiya said:


> Is BJP making 2/3rd majority ? How much NDA has win so far?



BJP alone got the required seats to win which is 280 out of 272 which is necessary , the NDA alliance is winning around 334 So expect some massive reforms and changes in next few months

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Bangladesh PM Sheikh Hasina, opposition chief Khaleda Zia congratulate Narendra Modi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467277625988501504
@arp2041 @Sidak @Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Star Wars

@Sidak Kaha gayi .. Maine bola tha na... Daro math . Sab theek he Hoga


----------



## wolfschanzze

cloud_9 said:


> Pappu on TV
> 
> He is freakin laughing


He must be on shrooms or LSD! You normally have a grin on your face when you are stoned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

Sri Lanka's President Mahinda Rajapaksa called Modi to congratulate him on BJP victory and invited for a state visit to Sri Lanka.
Live Blog - 2014 Lok Sabha elections results- The Times of India


----------



## NKVD

NEWS TO ALL MODI IS LEADING IN VARANASI BY

LEADING 324053 VOTES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467277625988501504




Awesome. I guess then only graph of rapes in Delhi will come down.


----------



## shashikant

Lalu Prasad's wife and daughter lose
election


----------



## Indo-guy

BJP winning more seats in UP than congress in whole India .....

Congress scored duck in 7 states.


----------



## shashikant

"I can't offer congratulations to
Narendra Modi. I am not an
opportunist."
- Lalu Prasad


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467279761962569728

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Congrats for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Today I Won ... I am Modi ... Proud to be a Indian ... Proud to be a Hindu ... After 67 years of Independence our First Step towards Hindu Rashtra ...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cloud_9

wolfschanzze said:


> He must be on shrooms or LSD! You normally have a grin on your face when you are stoned

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lightoftruth

chak de INDIA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467277625988501504
> @arp2041 @Sidak @Roybot


this is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467280409365979136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467280198442815488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Meri Dimpu jeet gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Too bad its a dry day today, but Tonight will have a big party in Hyderabad at BJP offices.



chak de INDIA said:


> Meri Dimpu jeet gayi


Kuch bhi kaho lekin maal hai bhai


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> NEWS TO ALL MODI IS LEADING IN VARANASI BY
> 
> LEADING 324053 VOTES



Modi won Varansi seat by Won Total Votes: 85285


----------



## Indo-guy

This is epoch making event not only for India but also for the region and the world at large .

When history of world will be written in future .

Today will be marked as a watershed event in history of India and world !!!


----------



## cloud_9

@Guynextdoor2 Predicted this a long time back 

@fsayed Long time no see


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

wolfschanzze said:


> Too bad its a dry day today, but Tonight will have a big party in Hyderabad at BJP offices.
> 
> 
> Kuch bhi kaho lekin maal hai bhai



Bhabhi ji bol . . .


----------



## Indo-guy

*Britain's Cameron congratulates once-boycotted Modi*


Britain's Cameron congratulates once-boycotted Modi - The Times of India


----------



## Hindustani78

Nair saab said:


> Today I Won ... I am Modi ... Proud to be a Indian ... Proud to be a Hindu ... After 67 years of Independence our First Step towards Hindu Rashtra ...



Everything will be within the Constitution.


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467261463464120320

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

rabri devi haar gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

chak de INDIA said:


> Meri Dimpu jeet gayi



Oyee Dimpu ko Chod .. Kisi single ladki ko dhoond

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Hindustani78 said:


> Modi won Varansi seat by Won Total Votes: 85285


No not yet. He is leading by 3.25+ lakhs margin while counting is still in progress. Check out election commission website.
Constituencywise-All Candidates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Arun Jaitley Lost in Amritsar


----------



## wolfschanzze

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhabhi ji bol . . .


ohh terii haa mere pyaari Bhabi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> Modi won Varansi seat by Won Total Votes: 85285


wrong see you self dreaming counting is still on 

Constituencywise-All Candidates


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467278491256250368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

NKVD said:


> TO ALL MY FRIEND I HAVE BIG SURPRISE
> 
> Partywise Trends & Result
> 
> BJP LEADING IN JAMMU KASHMIR SEATS WITH WIDE MARGIN BJP 32.4% INC 22.9% JKPDP 20.5% JKN 11%
> 
> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @WAR-rior @nair


Ha Ha. PDP is pro NDA. NC kicked out of Parliament. Now even common thinking Kashmiris are winning. What a team its gonna be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467282675271618560


----------



## kaykay

Hindustani78 said:


> Arun Jaitley Lost in Amritsar


No problem. He can replace Modi from Vadodara(My constituency) in by election.


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> wrong see you self dreaming counting is still on
> 
> Constituencywise-All Candidates



Its according to NDTV


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> Its according to NDTV


fake im quating you election commission site result see the link what did you aacept from NDTV


----------



## Hindustani78

kaykay said:


> No problem. He can replace Modi from Vadodara(My constituency) in by election.



Har Jeet to lagi hoti hai . Talking about election results . nothing more


----------



## Levina

desert warrior said:


> You have not seen the smile of Rahul Gandhi after results declared?


Oops did I miss it?? 

I heard Rahul G is going to take sanyas for next 5yrs on some hill top in Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467278491256250368


WTF already started trolling? waiting for OBAMA to call and invite.Would like to see USA face.


----------



## Soumitra

Modi speaking in Vadodara


----------



## Star Wars

73-80 in U.P HOly .......Amit Shah is Einstein of politics

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## wolfschanzze

Hindustani78 said:


> Har Jeet to lagi hoti hai . Talking about election results . nothing more


Tu apne bistar pack karle and book one way ticket to siberia


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> fake im quating you election commission site result see the link



Yes. its different in election commission website 

Candidate PartyVotes
NARENDRA MODIBharatiya Janata Party516593


----------



## cloud_9

wolfschanzze said:


> WTF already started trolling? waiting for OBAMA to call and invite.Would like to see USA face.


UK & Bangladesh already got trolled


----------



## NKVD

REQUEST TO ALL MY FRIENDS SEE VARNASI NDTV ARE SPREADING LIES 

LINK BELOW 

Constituencywise-All Candidates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Hindustani78 said:


> Har Jeet to lagi hoti hai . Talking about election results . nothing more


Thats true anyway Its really a big win for BJP or I say Modi. 280+ for a singal party is something no one expected in this coaliition era.


----------



## Hindustani78

wolfschanzze said:


> Tu apne bistar pack karle and book one way ticket to siberia



To be frank i never understood all these talks . Why i should pack anything ?


----------



## DesiGuy

congrats everyone!!!!! well done! #Respect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> Yes. its different in election commission website
> 
> Candidate PartyVotes
> NARENDRA MODIBharatiya Janata Party516593


SEE THE KEJRI WAAL VOTES


----------



## SRP

levina said:


> Oops did I miss it??
> 
> I heard Rahul G is going to take sanyas for next 5yrs on some hill top in Italy.




Yes but in his bathroom counting his hairs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467283062058147841
[/media]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

airuah said:


> In lok shaba yes....but certain legislations require two thirds majority in parliment..which includes rajya shaba....NDA has only 64 seats in rajya shaba...so to acheive 2/3 majority jayalalitha controling 47( 37 lok and 10 rajya votes ) and mamta controling 46( 34 lok and 12 rajya votes) cannot be dosregarded




Most of the amendments that matter require simple majority of present and voting. Hell, most of laws that India would require are not even constitutional amendments.

BJP would require 2/3 majority only if it would make changes to manner in which President is elected or wants to abolish art370.
Even for uniform civil code,it would require simple majority in both houses separately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

levina said:


> I heard Rahul G is going to take sanyas for next 5yrs on some hill top in Italy.



If he is smart, he quits politics and supports his sister to get a credible position in the party. That's the only way the Gandhis can prevail in the Congress. He must have understood that by now, that he is not what India wants, but sadly he might be blinded by his personal win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

kaykay said:


> Thats true anyway Its really a big win for BJP or I say Modi. 280+ for a singal party is something no one expected in this coaliition era.



Its really a great victory for BJP.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Hindustani78 said:


> To be frank i never understood all these talks . Why i should pack anything ?


Kyon tere bol vachan band ho gayi hai kya?


----------



## kaykay

Star Wars said:


> 73-80 in U.P HOly .......Amit Shah is Einstein of politics


above all he shown 'aaukat' of 2 many regional blakmailers like SP, BSP, JDU and RJD. These 4 are completely insignificant on national level. Haha good for development and us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467284696326361088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467285275714912256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

Hindustani78 said:


> Its really a great victory for BJP.


 
It's a great victory for India ....and Indian Democracy !!!


----------



## wolfschanzze

cloud_9 said:


> UK & Bangladesh already got trolled


Bangladeshis already packing i guess.Hope we give free hand to BSF and RAW now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467285191757541378


----------



## Hindustani78

wolfschanzze said:


> Kyon tere bol vachan band ho gayi hai kya?



I am always there to talk but i wont talk like the way you are talking . But seriously why any Indian should go to Siberia ?


----------



## wolfschanzze

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 103 (Users: 38, Guests: 63)
Must be a record 



Hindustani78 said:


> I am always there to talk but i wont talk like the way you are talking . But seriously why any Indian should go to Siberia ?


You dont understand sarcasm do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Hindustani78 said:


> I am always there to talk but i wont talk like the way you are talking . But seriously why any Indian should go to Siberia ?


what happen check kiya result


----------



## Levina

sancho said:


> If he is smart, he quits politics and supports his sister to get a credible position in the party. That's the only way the Gandhis can prevail in the Congress. He must have understood that by now, that he is not what India wants, but sadly he might be blinded by his personal win.



Now that he has lost, congress party Workers have openly come against Rahul G that he is on the mobile most of the time as if he doesnt want to be there at all.
I've a doubt if Rahul G is also a keyboard warrior on pdf. 
Honestly I dont think even Priyanka Wadra would be able to resurrect congress.
This 128yrs old party deserves a GRAVE now. (Copyrighted by @Dash )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467283596852862976

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

Indo-guy said:


> It's a great victory for India ....and Indian Democracy !!!



Yes its a victory of Indian Democracy and Indian nation over all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

I wish PAkistanis can listen to his speech. Its better to listen to a person before assuming things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

wolfschanzze said:


> Bangladeshis already packing i guess.Hope we give free hand to BSF and RAW now.


They are all moving to East London

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

NKVD said:


> what happen check kiya result



Haan Check kar raho result time to time. All are giving a different result but its better to follow Election commission website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

levina said:


> Now that he has lost, congress party Workers have openly come against Rahul G that he is on the mobile most of the time as if he doesnt want to be there at all.
> I've a doubt if Rahul G is also a keyboard warrior on pdf.
> Honestly I dont think even Priyanka Wadra would be able to resurrect congress.
> This 128yrs old party deserves a GRAVE now. (Copyrighted by @Dash )



In morning around ten when the results where just started to come in, there were some congress workers shouting slogans of Priyanka kee jai...... and i thought These guys havent learnt their lesson yet......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

Can Anyone give me Correct numbers from somewhere? how many seats won? news channels have difference...


----------



## SR-91

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Thank you. I look forward (finally) to a productive relationship between our two countries now that BJP is on its way in, and* Obama's on his way out.*
> 
> All the best, back to the office for me.



Expecting Hillary to be next.


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> Now that he has lost, congress party Workers have openly come against Rahul G that he is on the mobile most of the time as if he doesnt want to be there at all.
> I've a doubt if Rahul G is also a keyboard warrior on pdf.
> Honestly I dont think even Priyanka Wadra would be able to resurrect congress.
> This 128yrs old party deserves a GRAVE now. (Copyrighted by @Dash )


 
In Democracy opposition is equally important .

Do not write off Congress .

people are very angry with Congress ...that does not mean congress and her support is dead .

I hate congress too ....but still this is the fact .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

SR-91 said:


> Expecting Hillary to be next.




Probably we should loan Amit shah to republicans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

DesiGuy said:


> Can Anyone give me Correct numbers from somewhere? how many seats won? news channels have difference...


 
NDA-335 , UPA- 61 , Others-147

SOURCE - TIMES NOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

DesiGuy said:


> Can Anyone give me Correct numbers from somewhere? how many seats won? news channels have difference...


Partywise Trends & Result

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Indo-guy said:


> In Democracy opposition is equally important .
> 
> Do not write off Congress .
> 
> people are very angry with Congress ...that does not mean congress and her support is dead .
> 
> I hate congress too ....but still this is the fact .



Indian democracy is having its own place in which all are respected.


----------



## NKVD

DesiGuy said:


> Can Anyone give me Correct numbers from somewhere? how many seats won? news channels have difference...


cheack this site Partywise Trends & Result

OFFICIAL SITE BY ELECTION COMMISSION

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Partywise Trends & Result

3 seats for BJP in J&K


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467287517096443904

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

10-15 years of Modi & than it's over to AMIT SHAH


----------



## kaykay

@jha yaar ye Bhagalpur ka contest to India Pak match se bhi jyada interesting hai. Both Shahnawaz Hussain and Bolu Mandal are on neck to neck. Not sure kaun Jitega.


----------



## INDIC

desert warrior said:


> Partywise Trends & Result
> 
> 3 seats for BJP in J&K
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467287517096443904



Jammu, Udhampur and Ladakh.


----------



## Android

kaykay said:


> No problem. He can replace Modi from Vadodara(My constituency) in by election.



Amritsar is one of the major Indian religious and cultural center. Wish BJP would have retained it.


----------



## jbond197

So AAPCON joint venture is successfully able to fool people in Punjab.. Hopefully all your problems will be solved now!! Throw those Akalis out in next assembly election and Punjab will become Switzerland within 5 years under AAPCON!!!


----------



## WAR-rior

DesiGuy said:


> Can Anyone give me Correct numbers from somewhere? how many seats won? news channels have difference...


Partywise Trends & Result

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Inspiring speech by Modi @ Badoda ....going on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Indo-guy said:


> Inspiring speech by Modi @ Badoda ....going on



yeah...watching it on Toi...he knows how to speak!


----------



## jaunty

cloud_9 said:


>



This is epic


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467290221311430656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

INDIC said:


> Jammu, Udhampur and Ladakh.


In Ladakh the BJP dude won by just 36 votes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jbond197 said:


> So AAPCON joint venture is successfully able to fool people in Punjab.. Hopefully all your problems will be solved now!! Throw those Akalis out in next assembly election and Punjab will become Switzerland within 5 years under AAPCON!!!



You still don't get it...........I am saying it again...............Mr. NARENDRA MODI IS THE REAL BRAIN BEHIND AAP -CONSPIRACY 101

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

cloud_9 said:


> In Ladakh the BJP dude won by just 36 votes



In the morning the independent candidate was leading, BJP guy made a sudden comeback.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467290946288119808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

arp2041 said:


> You still don't get it...........I am saying it again...............Mr. NARENDRA MODI IS THE *REAL BRAIN BEHIND AAP -CONSPIRACY* 101



How come Mr Modi is behind AAP Conspiracy ?


----------



## nair

Anywhere NOTA used to its potential????


----------



## INDIC

@pvsarath @chak de INDIA @wolfschanzze@jha what happened in Hyderabad, Secunderabad and Malkajgiri seats. the election commission website hasn't updated yet and I see a bit conflicting news about Hyderabad.


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> So AAPCON joint venture is successfully able to fool people in Punjab.. Hopefully all your problems will be solved now!! Throw those Akalis out in next assembly election and Punjab will become Switzerland within 5 years under AAPCON!!!


Why are you still Butthurt ?


----------



## Dash

DesiGuy said:


> Can Anyone give me Correct numbers from somewhere? how many seats won? news channels have difference...


MY god!!, you re here after a long time!! 
You can check election commission results website



Indo-guy said:


> In Democracy opposition is equally important .
> 
> Do not write off Congress .
> 
> people are very angry with Congress ...that does not mean congress and her support is dead .
> 
> I hate congress too ....but still this is the fact .


One fact I am assuming that Modi is a better strategist than ABV, he wont let go of what he has got


----------



## Star Wars

lol people in Kerala Celibrating Modi win



... umm....thats ok..its not Modi they are celebrating they are celebrating Commies win here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> Why are you still Butthurt ?


Why not?? There is anti akali wave in Punjab so they should be the one who are punished!! Hopefully all the drugs will vanish under AAPCON!!



Star Wars said:


> lol people in Kerala Celibrating Modi win


Who won Trivandrum??


----------



## arp2041

10 Foreign Media Headlines on Narendra Modi Win | NDTV.com


----------



## Star Wars

jbond197 said:


> Who won Trivandrum??



That wife murderer won

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

THIS IS INDIAAAAAAA!(kicks the Italian Mata and Nehru Dynasty into the hole)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> That wife murderer won


Fking unbeleivable!! The best Kerala candidate lost to wife murderer!!


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> Why not?? There is anti akali wave in Punjab so they should be the one who are punished!! Hopefully all the drugs will vanish under AAPCON!!


Ah!The pain is pretty evident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> In morning around ten when the results where just started to come in, there were some congress workers shouting slogans of Priyanka kee jai...... and i thought These guys havent learnt their lesson yet......


Last when I was watching TV in the afternoon, Congress HQ was deserted, no party workers and none of their netas ofcourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

INDIC said:


> @pvsarath @chak de INDIA @wolfschanzze@jha what happened in Hyderabad, Secunderabad and Malkajgiri seats. the election commission website hasn't updated yet and I see a bit conflicting news about Hyderabad.


In secunderabad Bandaru Dattatreya won as MP. Malkajgiri JP lost TRS win there.Owaisi was trailing in old city when i last saw news.


----------



## Indo-guy

Dash said:


> One fact I am assuming that Modi is a better strategist than ABV, he wont let go of what he has got


 
I agree . Modi will consolidate his win .

he will make sure that Congress won't make comeback by backdoor .

But yet we should not write off congress .


----------



## arp2041

Even if Mulayam wins Azamgarh, SP would not be able to retain that seat when he will have to give up this constituency.

am i right @Roybot @jha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Star Wars said:


> That wife murderer won


but bjp got neighboring kanyakumari seat...unfortunately its in Tamilnadu...


----------



## wolfschanzze

cloud_9 said:


> They are all moving to East London


I expect our RAWAMI and our Agent Sheikh Hasina to congratulate Modi soon 
@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> In Democracy opposition is equally important .
> 
> Do not write off Congress .
> 
> people are very angry with Congress ...that does not mean congress and her support is dead .
> 
> I hate congress too ....but still this is the fact .



They've just managed to get their leader the post of opposition leader.
The support isnt dead but is as good as non existent.

And now that BJP has won, write it down on stone that they would make sure they rule for a decade.
And by then fledgeling parties like AAP would've got far ahead of congress.

Btw Modi just declared a 20yr timeline ....lolzzz


----------



## abjktu

levina said:


> Last when I was watching TV in the afternoon, Congress HQ was deserted, no party workers and none of their netas ofcourse.


when are you going to bangladesh???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Indo-guy said:


> I agree . Modi will consolidate his win .
> 
> he will make sure that Congress won't make comeback by backdoor .
> 
> But yet we should not write off congress .



Remembering the joker's dialogue in Dark night rises - where is the fun if I Kill you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> the pain will now be in someone else's a$$es!!


Why are you worrying,let Punjabis worry about Punjab.


You want me to call medical services


----------



## wolfschanzze

Where is TWEEDLE DEE AND TWEEDLE DUM? and bhai Zakir?
@Bhaizakir @Guynextdoor2 @fsayed @bregs @showstopper 
Would like to see their faces now.
I told this 3 months ago on may16 would like to see their faces and comments.


----------



## Levina

abjktu said:


> when are you going to bangladesh???


Aaarrrrggghhhh!!



Why should you worry???
I am a harmless being and somehow I've managed to influence a few in BJP HQ.


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> They've just managed to get their leader the post of opposition leader.
> The support isnt dead but is as good as non existent.
> 
> And now that BJP has won, write it down on stone that they would make sure they rule for a decade.
> And by then fledgeling parties like AAP would've got far ahead of congress.
> 
> Btw Modi just declared a 20yr timeline ....lolzzz


 
This was Anti Congress vote ....

People were angry with Congress .

I hope Modi will be able to live upto huge expectations ...we need political stability and continuity of policies ..as happens in China ...

I will like to see second term for NDA if it delivers the good .

AAP has really long way to go ..

Congress will still remain relevant in coming time.

It will be great mistake to write them off ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## micky

nair said:


> Anywhere NOTA used to its potential????


yes in tamil nadu nilgiri consti. BJP application rejected because of late submission and there NOTA got 30000 plus votes


----------



## Bombaywalla



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NKVD

ARUN JAITLEY TRAILS BY 102814


----------



## Chronos

cloud_9 said:


> Why are you still Butthurt ?



This election has been amusing, but It doesn't affect me.

Hope Indians have chosen wisely.


----------



## Iggy

jbond197 said:


> Fking unbeleivable!! The best Kerala candidate lost to wife murderer!!



The best thing about Rajgopal was he did not attack any one personally nor tried to bring anyone's personal life into politics.. He was a gentleman.. And also last time he was minister in Centre, he allocated trains like Rajdhani to Kerala.. This time I think BJP will go with Sreedharan, if they decide to have a minister from Kerala...


----------



## cloud_9

wolfschanzze said:


> I expect our RAWAMI and our Agent Sheikh Hasina to congratulate Modi soon
> @BDforever


She has already done that in the afternoon.

Bangladesh PM Sheikh Hasina, opposition chief Khaleda Zia congratulate Narendra Modi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Dash

arp2041 said:


> 10 Foreign Media Headlines on Narendra Modi Win | NDTV.com



I read the CNN article in the morning, looks like congress was asking for last minute return of investment.


----------



## Bombaywalla

I hope this isn't a repost...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> This election has been amusing, but It doesn't affect me.
> 
> Hope Indians have chosen wisely.


Damn Southie!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

levina said:


> Honestly I dont think even Priyanka Wadra would be able to resurrect congress.



It would had made a difference now (but still BJP would have won, since the need to punish Congress was too big in India), but can make a far bigger difference the next time, since she can reach complete different voters than Rahul could. Once because she is a woman, but also because she is a far stronger personality than he is.
Congress made a lot of mistakes in this elections, by not make a clear stand on a person the voters can look for (which shouldn't be Rahul), that they didn't showed apologies for the scams and a real will to change corruption problems and also that they didn't pointed out the achievements of their terms. They focused far too much on Modi and fighting him and not on their own strenghts or the things they should change. Now they have 5 years to re-position themselfs and they have to, even if they want to present themself as a valuable opposition party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> Why are you worrying,let Punjabis worry about Punjab.
> 
> You want me to call medical services



Did i say Punjab? I said someone. Call medical services and get your brain checked!!


----------



## NKVD

SHOCKING WIN BY VK SINGH CLOSE TO NARENDRA MODI 566925 VOTES

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> This was Anti Congress vote ....
> 
> People were angry with Congress .
> 
> I hope Modi will be able to live upto huge expectations ...we need political stability and continuity of policies ..as happens in China ...
> 
> I will like to see second term for NDA if it delivers the good .
> 
> AAP has really long way to go ..
> 
> Congress will still remain relevant in coming time.
> 
> It will be great mistake to write them off ...




Trust me I dont want Modi to be as disappointing as OBAMA.
Modi's win is comparable to Obama's win,the conditions were similar,Americans were riding on anti- Bush wave when they elected Obama like we were riding on anti-congress.

I dont care if Congress will make a comeback ever,but these recent elections 're proof enough that Indian populace has started to take its right to vote seriously. 
I dont want to sound pessimistic at all,India's future looks bright. 
And I feel so proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> Did i say Punjab? I said some. Call medical services and get your brain checked!!


LOL! Pesky aren't ya!


----------



## Dash

levina said:


> Last when I was watching TV in the afternoon, Congress HQ was deserted, no party workers and none of their netas ofcourse.



In case you didnt notice, they had built separate tents for separate media groups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

cloud_9 said:


> Damn Southie!



What the National party does affects us more.

At least we didn't get the D as much as the Aussies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> It would had made a difference now (but still BJP would have won, since the need to punish Congress was too big in India), but can make a far bigger difference the next time, since she can reach complete different voters than Rahul could. Once because she is a woman, but also because she is a far stronger personality than he is.
> Congress made a lot of mistakes in this elections, by not make a clear stand on a person the voters can look for (which shouldn't be Rahul), that they didn't showed apologies for the scams and a real will to change corruption problems and also that they didn't pointed out the achievements of their terms. They focused far too much on Modi and fighting him and not on their own strenghts or the things they should change. Now they have 5 years to re-position themselfs and they have to, even if they want to present themself as a valuable opposition party.



The only question I want to ask you - Why can't even educated Indians like us think beyond the Dynastic Mindset which our older generation imposed upon us? I mean - Nehru gone, Indira lao, Indira gone Rajiv lao, Rajiv gone, Sonia lao, Rahul lao, now Priyanka lao?? It's in Congress' own interest to bring a leader on merit rather than surname.

Look at Modi, the best thing which i think was in him was that he has risen through the ranks & thats what 21st century Youngistan needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

KS said:


> So much wishing to see the faces of those evangelists and leftist loonies who campaingned for Modi's visa refusal in US when the man arrives in Washington aboard Indian Air Force 1 like a boss and red carpet is rolled out to him.
> 
> Muthafucking burn, if there was one.



ya,so keen to find out.


----------



## INDIC

Rupee at 11-mth high as BJP sweeps election, up 50 p Vs dollar


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> Trust me I dont want Modi to be as disappointing as OBAMA.
> Modi's win is comparable to Obama's win,the conditions were similar,Americans were riding on anti- Bush wave when they elected Obama like we were riding on anti-congress.
> 
> I dont care if Congress will make a comeback ever,but these recent elections 're proof enough that Indian populace has started to take its right to vote seriously.
> I dont want to sound pessimistic at all,India's future looks bright.
> And I feel so proud.



It seems the Indian electorate is growing intolerant of Politicians ability to meet expectations.

If Modi disappoints, this could happen to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> LOL! Pesky aren't ya!


Are you high!! Did you get that batch imported from Punjab??



Ravi Nair said:


> It seems the Indian electorate is growing intolerant of Politicians ability to meet expectations.
> 
> If Modi disappoints, this could happen to him.


Negative thinkers please let him take the office first!! I know you didn't wanted Modi to lead the country but many did and they will support him for coming 5 years!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

sancho said:


> It would had made a difference now (but still BJP would have won, since the need to punish Congress was too big in India), but can make a far bigger difference the next time, since she can reach complete different voters than Rahul could. Once because she is a woman, but also because she is a far stronger personality than he is.
> Congress made a lot of mistakes in this elections, by not make a clear stand on a person the voters can look for (which shouldn't be Rahul), that they didn't showed apologies for the scams and a real will to change corruption problems and also that they didn't pointed out the achievements of their terms. They focused far too much on Modi and fighting him and not on their own strenghts or the things they should change. Now they have 5 years to re-position themselfs and they have to, even if they want to present themself as a valuable opposition party.


Ofcourse Priyanka Wadra is a far more popular person than Rahul Gandhi,she has been campaigning since long.
But if Congress gets her to lead tge party then they better make a saint out of her hubby,Vadra. 
The reasons why congress failed are many,UPA-2 could not connect to the populace at all. 
The best thing about this election and its result was that there isn't going to be any coalition government. UPA-2 failed mainly because it had to follow the appeasement policy throughout its 5yr term.


----------



## anonymus

@Roybot any other member.

If you have recording of today's zoya hassan's rant on NDTV, please post on Youtube and provide link. Some people like me don't have TV.


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> What the National party does affects us more.
> 
> At least we didn't get the D as much as the Aussies.


???

I am here for another 1.5 years.Hopefully!  
I'm more worried about this dude.






Anyway,John Key will be reelected.Abki Bar John Key Ki Sarkar.


----------



## Angry Bird

16 मई 2014 को दोपहर दिल्ली रेल्वे स्टेशन से पाकीस्तान के लिये स्पेशल ट्रेन रवाना होगी शाहरूख खान, लालू यादव, सैम पित्रोदा सहीत जिन भी महानुभावो ने मोदी के P.M. बनने पर देश छोडने की घोषणा की थी वह सभी समय पर स्टेसन पहूच जाये

1) 5साल से बडे बच्चो का पूरा टिकीट लगेगा (राहुल गाँधी का भी)
2) जेब कतरो से सावधान (ट्रेन मे चिदंबरम भी होगे)
3) नवविवाहित जोडो के लिये S-1 मे सीट रहेगी (दिग्गी राजा)
4) सफर के दौरान दूसरो के समान पर नजर ना डाले (अभीषेक मनु सिँघवी)
5) एन डी तिवारी जी हनीमून पे इसी ट्रेन से जा रहे है। न्यूली वेड कपल ने सीनियर सिटीजन डिस्काउंट भी लिया है।

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yuba

jbond197 said:


> Are you high!! Did you get that batch imported from Punjab??
> 
> 
> Negative thinkers please let him take the office first!! I know you didn't wanted Modi to lead the country but many did and they will support him for coming 5 years!!


What is it with you and punjab you been at it most of the day


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> The only question I want to ask you - Why can't even educated Indians like us think beyond the Dynastic Mindset which our older generation imposed upon us?



That is nothing unusual for India only and not only for Congress, there are many parties where son's and daughter's will of ministers will be pushed, infact that's one of the cruicial mistakes of Rahul, that he didn't took responsibility of a ministry after the last elections and proved himself as a minister. If he did that and would have done a reasonably good job, he would had gained far more support on a personal level too, not only because of his name.
Priyanka would have to learn from the mistakes of her brother (IF she wants to join politics at all) and must prove herself in opposition work, otherwise she won't have a chance in the next elections either and the Congress as a party would be far better lead by a non Gandhi for sure (if they get the guts to do that).


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Congratulations folks, enjoy this Friday, probably the most significant day in our country's political history , more than BJP's victory I am happy about the absolute decimation  of the Gandhi National Congress, mein chala talli hone , see you tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> Ofcourse Priyanka Wadra is a far more popular person than Rahul Gandhi,she has been campaigning since long.
> But if Congress gets her to lead tge party then they better make a saint out of her hubby,Vadra.
> The reasons why congress failed are many,UPA-2 could not connect to the populace at all.
> The best thing about this election and its result was that there isn't going to be any coalition government. UPA-2 failed mainly because it had to follow the appeasement policy throughout its 5yr term.



there are no leaders I can see.

If nandan nilekani had won, I would have seen him as a prospect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Ravi Nair said:


> It seems the Indian electorate is growing intolerant of Politicians ability to meet expectations.
> 
> If Modi disappoints, this could happen to him.


Fortunately Modi has a track record to prove that he is capable of leading a behemoth like India.
And yes Modi might face the same fate if he reneges on his promises.

Article 370,UCC and development 're things which comes to my mind when I think of Modi.


----------



## Star Wars

Ameresh Mishra ka Shakal Dekhan tha abhi


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> Trust me I dont want Modi to be as disappointing as OBAMA.
> Modi's win is comparable to Obama's win,the conditions were similar,Americans were riding on anti- Bush wave when they elected Obama like we were riding on anti-congress.
> 
> I dont care if Congress will make a comeback ever,but these recent elections 're proof enough that Indian populace has started to take its right to vote seriously.
> I dont want to sound pessimistic at all,India's future looks bright.
> And I feel so proud.


 
Hope is the force of life ...
and it's with hope India voted ...

mind you of those 550 million people who voted ..a large majority are poor , illiterate ....
They are far away from media glare ...
yet they chose BJP instead of Congress ...there must have been reasons why India has punished Congress so violently ...

Hope all parties read the riot act that India read to congress ...

But frankly speaking ....modi will have lot of expectations

I believe Obama was not as bad as people make out ...

BUsh had screwed American economy in successive years ...Obama did a great job to stabilize American economy .


I agree with you that there are many parallels between story of Obama and Narendra modi ...


India stands at cross roads of history ....

We desperately needed leader like Narendra modi ...


I hope under his leadership ...India will reclaim her rightful place in global order .

India has all the ingredients to be what she aspires to be ...

Hopefully we will arrive at where we deserve to be ....


I believe we are at the cusp of historic transformation ....


and when history of world will be written decades later ...today will be recounted as one which began an era .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467301564986572801

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

INDIC said:


> Rupee at 11-mth high as BJP sweeps election, up 50 p Vs dollar


 
Sensex gives salute of 25,000 booms to new government .


----------



## Roybot

NKVD said:


> SHOCKING WIN BY VK SINGH CLOSE TO NARENDRA MODI 566925 VOTES



This has been the highlight for me, Shazia Illmi ended 5th,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Dash said:


> In case you didnt notice, they had built separate tents for separate media groups


Pata nahii
I talked of whatever was transmitted here.
Remember what I told you about NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

Ravi Nair said:


> Guys, I think Jayalalitha should be the Opposition leader.
> 
> what do you guys think?



she is fun while in power,for her it is her house or the CM chair,never leader of opposition.


----------



## Roybot

This map says its all.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> This has been the highlight for me, Shazia Illmi ended 5th,


She's scape goat trust me.


----------



## cloud_9

Roybot said:


> View attachment 30740
> 
> 
> This map says its all.


----------



## sancho

levina said:


> But if Congress gets her to lead tge party then they better make a saint out of her hubby,Vadra.



When Modi supporters say that he has a clean chit for 2002, since there is no prosecutable evidence, they should be fair enough to say that there is no evidence against her husband so far either. Only because it had success, doesn't mean he is bad and it has nothing to do with her as a possible politician. It is important to distinguish that and not only take bias of the parties or the media for granted.



levina said:


> The best thing about this election and its result was that there isn't going to be any coalition government.



True, but that also puts high pressure on the BJP, because the voter / India wants them to act and change things like corruption! They can't shy away anymore and point to coalition partners and that they must respect their policies too. BJP has to deliver now, otherwise they will be punished by the same swing voters next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

seiko said:


> The best thing about Rajgopal was he did not attack any one personally nor tried to bring anyone's personal life into politics.. He was a gentleman.. And also last time he was minister in Centre, he allocated trains like Rajdhani to Kerala.. This time I think BJP will go with Sreedharan, if they decide to have a minister from Kerala...



well i feel sad for OP Rajagopal but i know the attitude of many congress voters in Tvandrum,they are very loyal.

so,i feel they should make him an RS MP.


----------



## meena24

Congratulations to Shri. Narendra Modi for a Land slide win in Indian Elections with absolute majority. .

I would like to make some suggestions

a) Modi Car: As i saw in News channels and youtube.com , Modi Travels in Mahindra Scorpio car, I hope he travels in Heavily Modified Mahindra Scorpio or Tata Safari.

I personally don't like the BMW X-7 car which our PM is using now.

I will be happy if SPG escorts him in multiple Toytoa Fortuners instead of BMW X-5.

I hope some thing like this would be nice






Tata Safari.

Now, a bullet proof Tata Safari for Rs 60 lakh - Rediff.com Business

Mahindra Scorpio

http://auto.ndtv.com/news/mahindra-scorpio-bulletproof-version-for-the-people-on-target-38508

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Had my share of Troll-tainment for the day!


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> and when history of world will be written decades later ...today will be recounted as one which began an era .




Change is permanent and i hope this new change is for our own good.

There were good amount of youngsters who voted this time,and illiterate doesnt mean dumb.So the majority of the voters who're villagers might be illiterate but 're wise. 
Everyone voted for a good change.
I am not sure if BJP would've got such a landslide victory over congress had their Prime ministerial not been Modi. I am really doubtful about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

@meena24 Indian PM will be travelling in BMW cars..


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467231082187067392

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## meena24

seiko said:


> @meena24 Indian PM will be travelling in BMW cars..



That car does'nt looks nice, Neither SPG BMW X-5 Cars


----------



## Indo-guy

seiko said:


> @meena24 Indian PM will be travelling in BMW cars..


 
she looks like Mahindra sales person !



levina said:


> Change is permanent and i hope this new change is for our own good.
> 
> There were good amount of youngsters who voted this time,and illiterate doesnt mean dumb.So the majority of the voters who're villagers might be illiterate but 're wise.
> Everyone voted for a good change.
> I am not sure if BJP would've got such a landslide victory over congress had their Prime ministerial not been Modi. I am really doubtful about that.


 
agree ....Modi made a whole lot of difference .

The landslide victory he got ...rests all doubts whatso ever may have existed.

Even likes of Sushma swaraj were forced to concede that this is a mandate in favor of modi ....

And true as Modi reiterated in his speech ...a whole new generation which was born after independence participated in this election ...

India voted wisely ....

People did not fall prey to Congress's aadhar card , Food security etc populist propaganda to bribe ordinary voters ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

abjktu said:


> but bjp got neighboring kanyakumari seat...unfortunately its in Tamilnadu...



ellam onnu thaan makka.


----------



## Iggy

meena24 said:


> That car does'nt looks nice, Neither SPG BMW X-5 Cars



What you want?? A car which is looking good or that can ensure your PM's safety?


----------



## arp2041

seiko said:


> @meena24 Indian PM will be travelling in BMW cars..



Seiko.............!!!!!

Forget about your Third divorce mate....................Today INDIA WON!!!!!


----------



## Levina

sancho said:


> When Modi supporters say that he has a clean chit for 2002, since there is no prosecutable evidence, they should be fair enough to say that there is no evidence against her husband so far either. Only because it had success, doesn't mean he is bad and it has nothing to do with her as a possible politician. It is important to distinguish that and not only take bias of the parties or the media for granted.



2002 is a big blot on Modi's past,no doubt! 
But Modi could be trusted when he said "I'll bring development" ,then ppl knew they could trust him on that, at the same time Rahul G muttering the same words sounded RISIBLE. 



sancho said:


> True, but that also puts high pressure on the BJP, because the voter / India wants them to act and change things like corruption! They can't shy away anymore and point to coalition partners and that they must respect their policies too. BJP has to deliver now, otherwise they will be punished by the same swing voters next time.


Ofcourse!
Now its upto BJP to prove themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Lessons for a startup from Modi's Victory

Narendra modi’s way to grow your startup business into a great company


----------



## bronxbull

cloud_9 said:


> The former Miss India



she is the kind of punjabi woman who is a little masculine,i prefer mahie gill types.


----------



## Iggy

arp2041 said:


> Seiko.............!!!!!
> 
> Forget about your Third divorce mate....................*Today INDIA WON!*!!!!



Not so fast mate... Not so fast !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> Change is permanent and i hope this new change is for our own good.
> 
> There were good amount of youngsters who voted this time,and illiterate doesnt mean dumb.So the majority of the voters who're villagers might be illiterate but 're wise.
> Everyone voted for a good change.
> I am not sure if BJP would've got such a landslide victory over congress had their Prime ministerial not been Modi. I am really doubtful about that.


 
Peole have given very clear mandate to modi .

Now he can have no excuses ....

He will have to deliver very quick and very much ....

and I am sure ....he will .

He knows what immense faith and trust India has reposed in him ....despite sustained negative campaign against him .


People of India have proven ..they are not dumb ....they are Wise and responsible .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467306567134498816


----------



## jbond197

Indo-guy said:


> Peole have given very clear mandate to modi .
> 
> Now he can have no excuses ....
> 
> He will have to deliver very quick and very much ....
> 
> and I am sure ....he will.



There are no quick solutions to the problems. People will have to wait for the issues to be tackled properly in the correct manner!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

jbond197 said:


> There are no quick solutions to the problems. People will have to wait for the issues to be tackled properly in the correct manner!!


 
Modi knows how to micro mange and macro manage expectations of people .

Unfortunately ..expectations are too high .

Modi will have to give some visible results quite early on ...

Symbolisms and gestures mean a lot to us Indians ...

Off course solid results will take time to show up ...


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467308888253923329

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> Peole have given very clear mandate to modi .
> 
> Now he can have no excuses ....
> 
> He will have to deliver very quick and very much ....
> 
> and I am sure ....he will .
> 
> He knows what immense faith and trust India has reposed in him ....despite sustained negative campaign against him .
> 
> 
> People of India have proven ..they are not dumb ....they are Wise and responsible .


The shambolic state in which UPA-2 has left India, even the hawkish government of BJP would need sometime to get the country back on tracks.

Whats happening on the cabinet side???
Who will be the HM??? And FM??


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Sidak @Jason bourne @Android @jha @Roybot & other Modi Bhakts............................

Mujhey Maaf karna - I have become Amit Shah's Bhakt!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

cloud_9 said:


> She has already done that in the afternoon.
> 
> Bangladesh PM Sheikh Hasina, opposition chief Khaleda Zia congratulate Narendra Modi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


AHH! Punctuality i like it! Expected our RAWAMI and our agent Sheikh Hasina to congratulate first to Rulers in Delhi


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> The shambolic state in which UPA-2 has left India, even the hawkish government of BJP would need sometime to get the country back on tracks.
> 
> Whats happening on the cabinet side???
> Who will be the HM??? And FM??


 
It will be Modi trademark government .

Don't know about rest of the cabinet but I assure you ...Modi will be PM !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

From now on I am only going to believe Today's Chanakya Exit polls


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465868032724566016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467307096367566848
@levina @sancho

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @Jason bourne @Android @jha @Roybot & other Modi Bhakts............................
> 
> Mujhey Maaf karna - I have become Amit Shah's Bhakt!!!!


Koi nahi phir bhi tum hamare bhai ho.A brother from another mother.
Now let the EPIC trolling of AAPTARDS and Congtards begin! I promised before i will go apeshit on AAP and Congress today


----------



## arp2041

wolfschanzze said:


> Koi nahi phir bhi tum hamare bhai ho.A brother from another mother.
> Now let the EPIC trolling of AAPTARDS and Congtards begin! I promised before i will go apeshit on AAP and Congress today



Mark My words, after around 10-15 years, BJP will project Amit Shah as it's PM candidate, that man is just 50 now!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> It will be Modi trademark government .
> 
> Don't know about rest of the cabinet but I assure you ...Modi will be PM !


I like your sense of humor 



arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467307096367566848
> @levina @sancho


End of epoch for dynasty politics.

Did you read Dr.Subramanian aiyer's post on FB comparing Nehru era to rabbit hole???


----------



## sree45

arp2041 said:


> Mark My words, after around 10-15 years, BJP will project Amit Shah as it's PM candidate, that man is just 50 now!!!!!



and then, BJP will get 43 seats out of 543..


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Mark My words, after around 10-15 years, BJP will project Amit Shah as it's PM candidate, that man is just 50 now!!!!!


Ohhhhh nooooooo


Nevah!!!!


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> I like your sense of humor


 
Thanks ...but I seriously meant it .
I have inside news which confirms that Narendra modi will be PM !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Just wait .Large crisis would be shadow the Congress party.Just watch its about change from old dynastic politics


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Ohhhhh nooooooo
> 
> Nevah!!!!



You don't know him Lady...........he just WIPED OUT SP, BSP & Congress from there bastions in UP.

73/80 - Fucking Great!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> I like your sense of humor
> 
> 
> End of epoch for dynasty politics.
> 
> Did you read Dr.Subramanian aiyer's post on FB comparing Nehru era to rabbit hole???


 

Dynasty politics is here to stay ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Im going to party Now,AAj Daru pani ki tarah bahegi


----------



## arp2041

sree45 said:


> and then, BJP will get 43 seats out of 543..



 He just delivered 73/80 to BJP+ from UP

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## kaykay

@arp2041 @Roybot and others if you have time pls troll this arun giri on twitter. He had blocked me as I trolled him really hard 2 days back and challeneged me that BJP won't cross 200. I want him to troll like anything now but alas he has already blocked me!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Nair saab where r u bhai...........Congrats mate, you won, we won & India won!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

levina said:


> 2002 is a big blot on Modi's past,no doubt!
> But Modi could be trusted when he said "I'll bring development"



 Well that's a PR term during election, he still has to prove it, even in his own party! It was one thing to do as he wanted at state level, it's a totally different thing on national level and there are parts of the BJP that already made clear, that it's about BJP not about Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> Thanks ...but I seriously meant it .
> I have inside news which confirms that Narendra modi will be PM !!!


Really???
I thought it was going to be Kumar Vishwas. 


Indo-guy said:


> Dynasty politics is here to stay ...


what makes you say so???


Btw @thesolar65 @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Roybot @ranjeet @Sidak @cheekybird @Leader @Indo-guy @Ravi Nair @Indischer @DRAY @kurup @sancho ..i have not mentioned the DA members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indischer

INDIC said:


> @jha @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA which link are you following for updates, some news channels are showing having old trends. @Indischer maga, where are you.


Sorry bhai...subah se doston ke ssath masti me hoon....The results and the accompanying amazement, laughter and derision amongst us has been keeping me busy all along.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> Really???
> I thought it was going to be Kumar Vishwas.


 
No believe me ...Kumar vishwas says he wants to give Modi chance 1 time ...otherwise it would have been Kumar Vishwas .



levina said:


> what makes you say so???


 
as long as people like Chirag Paswaan, Poonam Mahajan , Jayant Sinha , keep getting elected ..dynasty politics will remain .

Don't you think that it's quite natural and obvious that it will remain so ...
just as it is easy to be Doctor's son to be doctor , engineers's son to be engineer , actor's children to be actors ...

Politicians will continue to be churned out of political families ...Only possible antidote to this poison are likes of narendra modi ...who make it to top ..starting right at the bottom based on sheer capability and hard work ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak @Jason bourne @Android @jha @Roybot & other Modi Bhakts............................
> 
> Mujhey Maaf karna - I have become Amit Shah's Bhakt!!!!




Bhai ye soch 2019 k chunav me jab modi usse kahenge k aab tu WB jao tab mamata ka kya honga ...


----------



## Levina

sancho said:


> Well that's a PR term during election, he still has to prove it, even in his own party! It was one thing to do as he wanted at state level, it's a totally different thing on national level and there are parts of the BJP that already made clear, that it's about BJP not about Modi.


Reminds me how senior leaders of BJP Advani and Sushma Swaraj snubbed Modi in their speeches today.
If not anything else they could've congratulated him in one sentence.

Modi right now is an apple of media's eyes like Salman khan who not so long back was the bad-boy of bollywood.
Yes MODI's PR team deserves a pat on their back,they've achieved something that was deemed impossible almost an year back.
I tell ya the MBA graduates from Indian universities 've great ideas and bright future ahead 

Jokes apart Modi will be constantly under the media scrutiny from now on like never before.
Feral attacks of media 're yet to begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

levina said:


> Really???
> I thought it was going to be Kumar Vishwas.
> 
> what makes you say so???
> 
> 
> Btw @thesolar65 @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Roybot @ranjeet @Sidak @cheekybird @Leader @Indo-guy @Ravi Nair @Indischer @DRAY @kurup @sancho ..i have not mentioned the DA members here.
> 
> View attachment 30754



Where is Odisha in it? Already they are in Bangladesh? @BDforever mera to state nahni raha mein aa raha hun Bangladeshhhhhhhhhhhh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

| Video | Main toh PM baan gaya: Modi sings victory song | So Sorry Videos | - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> No believe me ...Kumar vishwas says he wants to give Modi chance 1 time ...otherwise it would have been Kumar Vishwas .
> 
> 
> 
> as long as people like Chirag Paswaan, Poonam Mahajan , Jayant Sinha , keep getting elected ..dynasty politics will remain .
> 
> Don't you think that it's quite natural and obvious that it will remain so ...
> just as it is easy to be Doctor's son to be doctor , engineers's son to be engineer , actor's children to be actors ...
> 
> Politicians will continue to be churned out of political families ...Only possible antidote to this poison are likes of narendra modi ...who make it to top ..starting right at the bottom based on sheer capability and hard work ...



I wont deny that the future gens of these politicians may join politics,but...but...but from now such candidates will have to prove themselves to the populace to remain in seat.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467319550896132096
Finally US of A


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467319673759858688


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> | Video | Main toh PM baan gaya: Modi sings victory song | So Sorry Videos | - India Today


WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

desert warrior said:


> Where is Odisha in it? Already they are in Bangladesh? @BDforever mera to state nahni raha mein aa raha hun Bangladeshhhhhhhhhhhh.


Pata nahiii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

levina said:


> Pata nahiii



Dub maro sab. Mere state ko BD bhej diya na BJD ko vote dene ke karan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

desert warrior said:


> Dub maro sab. Mere state ko BD bhej diya na BJD ko vote dene ke karan.



Tension mat le bhai..........NDA+ me BJD aur AIADMK bhi a jayenge


----------



## sancho

Btw, what do you guys make out of the results for the AAP? Disappointment or, good start?


----------



## Indo-guy

Guess what there are only 15 idiots in Mumbai !

How ...because Rakhi Sawant got only 15 votes ...



sancho said:


> Btw, what do you guys make out of the results for the AAP? Disappointment or, good start?


 
It's very good start .

they should be happy with what they got in Punjab ...

They should have concentrated on Delhi ...but they got greedy .

For a new party ..just 1 year ..to have 4 MPs ..is no small achievement ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

arp2041 said:


> Tension mat le bhai..........NDA+ me BJD aur AIADMK bhi a jayenge



Well BJD was a part of NDA 5 years ago and Jaya and Modi enjoys a good friendship. NDA also needs help of BJD and ADMK in RS for passing any bill as NDA don't have a clear majority in RS.


----------



## Indo-guy

AAP are to blame themselves for Delhi fiasco ...

instead of going everywhere ...they should have stayed in Delhi to consolidate their votes.

once again people of Delhi ...proved that they are smart and wise to choose BJP above AAP ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

arp2041 said:


> Tension mat le bhai..........NDA+ me BJD aur AIADMK bhi a jayenge



Aaj tension leneka nahni tension deneka hai congis ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

desert warrior said:


> Dub maro sab. Mere state ko BD bhej diya na BJD ko vote dene ke karan.


Mera socho,I've been packed to Pakistan.
Mera kya hoga???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> Btw, what do you guys make out of the results for the AAP? Disappointment or, good start?



AAP won only 4 seats all in Punjab, there was anger against Congress as well as Akalis who because of drugs problem in Punjab, so AAP clearly benefited from it............this would explain more:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467231443710513152
My Take: whatever AAP does, it can never get more than 15 seats in LS, it's just another regional party like the others.


----------



## Star Wars

Home | www.narendramodi.in |

Mod's website introduced today


----------



## SRP

levina said:


> Mera socho,I've been packed to Pakistan.
> Mera kya hoga???



Bullet proof jacket and helmet bhi pack kiya hai na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

BSP, DMK, MNS,CPI,National Conference got zero seats in this election !

Thanks a lot People of India .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Great website it seems its very detailed website to show case updates on development


----------



## anonymus

@Solomon2 have you checked this thread?


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> AAP won only 4 seats all in Punjab,



But as Indo-guy said, 4 seats on national level for a new party that isn't even represented all over India, is that really so bad?
Also do you think that Arvind Kejriwal is still a benefit for the AAP or a burden? I mean quitting Delhi was his decision and a crucial mistake. And now hew was even so convinced of himself to compete against Modi directly, which not even the Congress top leaders (smartly) did, because it was a predictable loss.
To me it seems more like that personal interests are more important for him, than that the party itself looks good, or do I get the wrong impression here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

Indo-guy said:


> No believe me ...Kumar vishwas says he wants to give Modi chance 1 time ...otherwise it would have been Kumar Vishwas .
> 
> 
> 
> as long as people like Chirag Paswaan, Poonam Mahajan , Jayant Sinha , keep getting elected ..dynasty politics will remain .
> 
> Don't you think that it's quite natural and obvious that it will remain so ...
> just as it is easy to be Doctor's son to be doctor , engineers's son to be engineer , actor's children to be actors ...
> 
> Politicians will continue to be churned out of political families ...Only possible antidote to this poison are likes of narendra modi ...who make it to top ..starting right at the bottom based on sheer capability and hard work ...



all good but engineer's kids almost never become engineers.


----------



## Levina

desert warrior said:


> Bullet proof jacket and helmet bhi pack kiya hai na


Acha kiya yaad dila diya. 
What say should I also pack missiles and helis???
I can play a double agent for RAW and ISI.
Achhe din aane wale hai ...dono agencies se khoob paise milne waale hai 



bronxbull said:


> all good but engineer's kids almost never become engineers.


Telll me about it.
My dad is an engineer and so am I.
My dad in law is an engineer and so is my hubby....
That statement is soooo wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

yuba said:


> What is it with you and punjab you been at it most of the day


I was only concerned about Amritsar seat as AJ was fighting from there. Rest of the seats I never cared about!! AJ was a good candidate and his loss is loss of Amritsar itself!! Thats what I was trying to convey the same in very pleasant manner until this guy @cloud_9 fell from the clouds. He gave dramatic turn to the debate, not my fault he must be high after his 3000$ bet win couple of days back..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

bronxbull said:


> all good but engineer's kids almost never become engineers.


 
then what does engineer's kids become ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

sancho said:


> But as Indo-guy said, 4 seats on national level for a new party that isn't even represented all over India, is that really so bad?
> Also do you think that Arvind Kejriwal is still a benefit for the AAP or a burden? I mean quitting Delhi was his decision and a crucial mistake. And now hew was even so convinced of himself to compete against Modi directly, which not even the Congress top leaders (smartly) did, because it was a predictable loss.
> To me it seems more like that personal interests are more important for him, than that the party itself looks good, or do I get the wrong impression here?




Lot of hate that AAP gets is because of AK. His attitude of " I and only i am final arbiter of Honesty and everyone else is dishonest " elicits serious anti-AAP reaction among lot of people, people who instinctively hate hypocrite douchebags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

desert warrior said:


> Where is Odisha in it? Already they are in Bangladesh? @BDforever mera to state nahni raha mein aa raha hun Bangladeshhhhhhhhhhhh.


@BDforever 
Main 4 bed room with large drawing and dining flat mein adjust kar lunga!! Fully AC hona chahiye!!....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Am i so Happy today ...Hell yea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Telll me about it.
> My dad is an engineer and so am I.
> My dad in law is an engineer and so is my hubby....
> That statement is soooo wrong.



Damn so everyone is either a Mechanic, an Electrician or a Construction Worker !  

I hope your Mom and your Mother-in-Law are into Hummanities otherwise your kids would know all about complex Calculus because their Mom would be like 'Betaaa Integration aisee karteiii hain' but they'd be clueless when it comes to Rembrandts or Monets of the world !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Am i so Happy today ...Hell yea


For what???
You're also packed off to Pakistan.
Did it not dawn on you as yet???


----------



## thesolar65

levina said:


> Really???
> I thought it was going to be Kumar Vishwas.
> 
> what makes you say so???
> 
> 
> Btw @thesolar65 @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Roybot @ranjeet @Sidak @cheekybird @Leader @Indo-guy @Ravi Nair @Indischer @DRAY @kurup @sancho ..i have not mentioned the DA members here.
> 
> View attachment 30754



I am not thanking you. Where is my state?.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> For what???
> You're also packed off to Pakistan.
> Did it not dawn on you as yet???



No..i am supposed to jump into the sea ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> But as Indo-guy said, 4 seats on national level for a new party that isn't even represented all over India, is that really so bad?
> Also do you think that Arvind Kejriwal is still a benefit for the AAP or a burden? I mean quitting Delhi was his decision and a crucial mistake. And now hew was even so convinced of himself to compete against Modi directly, which not even the Congress top leaders (smartly) did, because it was a predictable loss.
> To me it seems more like that personal interests are more important for him, than that the party itself looks good, or do I get the wrong impression here?



You are not understanding mate. AAP is not a party that people of India can look upto, they aren't serious about governance, they don't have any cadre, they aren't seen as viable alternative otherwise why do you think they lost deposits in nearly all seats they fought? Even there stronghold Delhi they din't win even single seat.

In Punjab story was different - anger against both Congress & BJP/SAD & there were really good AAP candidates in Punjab, so the amount of contribution of AAP brand to there win was very very less.


----------



## Indo-guy

*Worst ever show leaves Congress at the mercy of Speaker to get opposition leader status - The Times of India*




NEW DELHI: The worst ever performance by the Congress in the Lok Sabha election has reduced it to such a level that the party may even lose the status of opposition in Lok Sabha.

Though it still has the highest numerical strength among all opposition parties, its tally does not constitute the one-tenth strength (54) of the Lok Sabha — making it ineligible for being considered as the party whose member can be a leader of the opposition.

This situation will, on the other hand, give a free run to the government where it mandatorily requires the opinion of the opposition leader while making key appointments in the National Human Rights Commission (NHRC), Central Vigilance Commission (CVC), Lokpal and CBI.

Eminent constitutional expert and former secretary-general of the Lok Sabha Subhash C Kashyap told TOI that no party would qualify to be as opposition leader as none of them had won the minimum 10% (54) of the Lok Sabha seats.

"There will be different opposition parties in the new Lok Sabha. Each party will have their own leader. But none of them would be recognized as opposition leader who qualifies to get perks, salaries and allowances that are the same as a Cabinet minister under the existing rule," Kashyap said.

Asked about different panels which require to be represented by leader of opposition of the Lok Sabha, Kashyap said the government will have to first change the rules by making required amendments for the provisions of such search panels.

"If the government wishes it can keep that position in the panel vacant and go ahead with the appointments by changing the rules," he said — an indication that the government would have a free run in such appointments if it wishes to keep the position vacant.

Though the leader of the largest opposition party, irrespective of the number, can get such status for representing those search panels, it will entirely depend on the speaker of the House under a rule for recognizing a parliamentary group which allows him or her to recognize "an association of members to form a parliamentary group" if it will have a minimum strength of 30 members.

Accordingly, P Upendra of the Telugu Desam Party (TDP) was the leader of opposition during 1984-89. The TDP had then only bagged 30 seats 3 less than the 10% of the total strength — but it was the largest political party in the opposition.

The lower house of the Parliament did not have a leader of the opposition during 1952-1977. After the loss of Congress in 1977 elections post-emergency, the Lok Sabha had got its first leader of the opposition that year under the Salary and Allowances of Leaders of Opposition in Parliament Act, 1977.

As per the Act, "Leader of the Opposition", in either Rajya Sabha or Lok Sabha, may be, a person who is, for the time being, the leader in that house of the party in opposition having the greatest numerical strength and recognized as such by the chairman of the upper house or the Speaker of the lower house, as the case may be.

Where there are two or more parties in opposition having the same numerical strength, the chairman or the Speaker, as the case may be, will have to recognize any one of the leaders of such parties as the "Leader of the Opposition" and such recognition will be final and conclusive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Star Wars said:


> Am i so Happy today ...Hell yea



Modi isn't the Master Yoda you thought he was; hes more like Master Windu gone over to the dark-side !


----------



## Ayush

bronxbull said:


> all good but engineer's kids almost never become engineers.


wrong..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Damn so everyone is either a Mechanic, an Electrician or a Construction Worker !
> 
> I hope your Mom and your Mother-in-Law are into Hummanities otherwise your kids would know all about complex Calculus because their Mom would be like 'Betaaa Integration aisee karteiii hain' but they'd be clueless when it comes to Rembrandts or Monets of the world !



You COLA addict!!
You're still alive??? 
Btw both the mommies actually chose humanities. Lolzzz
And I would teach my next gen double and triple integration with some MODIfication. 
And that should NOT bother you. 


thesolar65 said:


> I am not thanking you. Where is my state?.....


your state is packed off to Bangladesh.
But whoever made that map was a lil sleepy and you cant blame him, election times you see.


Star Wars said:


> No..i am supposed to jump into the sea ....


A menon aren't you???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> You COLA addict!!
> You're still alive???
> Btw both the mommies actually chose humanities. Lolzzz
> And I would teach my next gen double and triple integration with some MODIfication.
> And that should NOT bother you.



Leave us, drinkers of that heavenly nectar - Cola, alone !  

It does bother me....it bothers me alot; how can my nieces and nephews be a bunch of human calculators without any idea of the finer points of life - art, literature, music and philosophy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys 2 quick questions

1) Has SPG cover officially been given to Modi an his family now?

2) What world leaders have so far officially congratulated Modi?


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Leave us, drinkers of that heavenly nectar - Cola, alone !


My cola addict bro I am also a fan of that nectar just that I dont drink 2Ls of it everyday. 



Armstrong said:


> It does bother me....it bothers me alot; how can my nieces and nephews be a bunch of human calculators without any idea of the finer points of life - art, literature, music and philosophy !


5years later when you will 've your house full with7 of your kids they would also be future calculators like you.
Btw you do maths in a slightly diff way than me ...thats it.Otherwise you use as much mathematics as me in your daily life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys 2 quick questions
> 
> 1) Has SPG cover officially been given to Modi an his family now?
> 
> 2) What world leaders have so far officially congratulated Modi?



Don't know about world leaders but....................

Jamaat congratulates Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indo-guy said:


> *Worst ever show leaves Congress at the mercy of Speaker to get opposition leader status - The Times of India*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: The worst ever performance by the Congress in the Lok Sabha election has reduced it to such a level that the party may even lose the status of opposition in Lok Sabha.
> 
> Though it still has the highest numerical strength among all opposition parties, its tally does not constitute the one-tenth strength (54) of the Lok Sabha — making it ineligible for being considered as the party whose member can be a leader of the opposition.
> 
> This situation will, on the other hand, give a free run to the government where it mandatorily requires the opinion of the opposition leader while making key appointments in the National Human Rights Commission (NHRC), Central Vigilance Commission (CVC), Lokpal and CBI.
> 
> Eminent constitutional expert and former secretary-general of the Lok Sabha Subhash C Kashyap told TOI that no party would qualify to be as opposition leader as none of them had won the minimum 10% (54) of the Lok Sabha seats.
> 
> "There will be different opposition parties in the new Lok Sabha. Each party will have their own leader. But none of them would be recognized as opposition leader who qualifies to get perks, salaries and allowances that are the same as a Cabinet minister under the existing rule," Kashyap said.
> 
> Asked about different panels which require to be represented by leader of opposition of the Lok Sabha, Kashyap said the government will have to first change the rules by making required amendments for the provisions of such search panels.
> 
> "If the government wishes it can keep that position in the panel vacant and go ahead with the appointments by changing the rules," he said — an indication that the government would have a free run in such appointments if it wishes to keep the position vacant.
> 
> Though the leader of the largest opposition party, irrespective of the number, can get such status for representing those search panels, it will entirely depend on the speaker of the House under a rule for recognizing a parliamentary group which allows him or her to recognize "an association of members to form a parliamentary group" if it will have a minimum strength of 30 members.
> 
> Accordingly, P Upendra of the Telugu Desam Party (TDP) was the leader of opposition during 1984-89. The TDP had then only bagged 30 seats 3 less than the 10% of the total strength — but it was the largest political party in the opposition.
> 
> The lower house of the Parliament did not have a leader of the opposition during 1952-1977. After the loss of Congress in 1977 elections post-emergency, the Lok Sabha had got its first leader of the opposition that year under the Salary and Allowances of Leaders of Opposition in Parliament Act, 1977.
> 
> As per the Act, "Leader of the Opposition", in either Rajya Sabha or Lok Sabha, may be, a person who is, for the time being, the leader in that house of the party in opposition having the greatest numerical strength and recognized as such by the chairman of the upper house or the Speaker of the lower house, as the case may be.
> 
> Where there are two or more parties in opposition having the same numerical strength, the chairman or the Speaker, as the case may be, will have to recognize any one of the leaders of such parties as the "Leader of the Opposition" and such recognition will be final and conclusive.


I don't know. Whilst this is just what the Congress deserve, having a vocal and strong opposition is vital in a healthy democratic setup to ensure checks and balances.


----------



## Indo-guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys 2 quick questions
> 
> 1) Has SPG cover officially been given to Modi an his family now?
> 
> 2) What world leaders have so far officially congratulated Modi?


 
1) SPG cover will be extended to Modi's wife and mother soon.

2) Leaders of UK, France , Israel, Pakistan, Australia, Sri Lanka have officialy congratulated Modi .



Abingdonboy said:


> I don't know. Whilst this is just what the Congress deserve, having a vocal and strong opposition is vital in a healthy democratic setup to ensure checks and balances.


 
Third front comprising of AIADMK, TMC will make very good VOCAL opposition ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys 2 quick questions
> 
> 1) Has SPG cover officially been given to Modi an his family now?
> 
> 2) What world leaders have so far officially congratulated Modi?


SPG has completed ground work on Modi ,his wife & mother and right now they're providing shadow protection.Btw Modi is already getting z++ security and he's someone who takes his security drill seriously.
As soon as they'll get the letter from EC SPG'll take over Modi's protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indo-guy said:


> 1) SPG cover will be extended to Modi's wife and mother soon.



Should be done immediately. But then these guys are professionals I'm sure they know what they are doing. 



Indo-guy said:


> 2) Leaders of UK, France , Israel, Pakistan, Australia, Sri Lanka have officialy congratulated Modi .



Hmmm, when will Obama be making that call I wonder?



Any idea when MMS will be going to the President and Modi will be sworn in?


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> My cola addict bro I am also a fan of that nectar just that I dont drink 2Ls of it everyday.



You are an embarrassment to 'the nectar' loving people all over the world !  



levina said:


> 5years later when you will 've your house full with7 of your kids they would also be future calculators like you.
> Btw you do maths in a slightly diff way than me ...thats it.Otherwise you use as much mathematics as me in your daily life.



7 kids and 5 years later !  

Mohtarma, mein insaan hooon koiii bacheii bananeiii key factory nahin kholiii hoiii....you're the only Queen Aunt here who wants to have 200 kids to set some kind of Guinness World Record !  

And 5 years would be far too soon - Nothing before 35 for me !  

And no I don't do maths like you guys do !  

I use ideas to make money or tell others to manager theirs !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> SPG has completed ground work on Modi ,his wife & mother and right now they're providing shadow protection.Btw Modi is already getting z++ security and he's someone who takes his security drill seriously.
> As soon as they'll get the letter from EC SPG'll take over Modi's protection.


Thanks for the info bro 


Makes sense. 


When will that letter from the EC come?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

BJP has won 241 seats & leading in 41 seats:

Partywise Trends & Result


----------



## Indo-guy

International media hails BJP's stunning victory - Rediff.com India News



The international media on hailed Narendra Modi as a "no-nonsense, can-do leader" after Bharatiya Janata Party secured a stunning win in the Lok Sabha polls, but cautioned that many challenges are in store for the "steely style" politician.



"With his conservative ideology and steely style of leadership, Mr Modi, who came from a humble background and rose through the ranks of a Hindu nationalist group, will prove a stark departure from his predecessors in that office," the _New York Times_ said commenting on BJP's victory.
"His (Modi's) image as a stern, disciplined leader has attracted vast throngs of voters, who hope he will crack down on corruption, jump-start India's flagging economy and create manufacturing jobs," it said.
_The Times_ said Modi's victory also worries many as he is "blamed by India's Muslims for failing to stop riots" in Gujarat in 2002.
In its report, 'Hindu nationalist Narendra Modi heads to victory in Indian election', _The Washington Post_ said: "After a gruelling campaign, economic reformer and Hindu nationalist Narendra Modi is set to become India's next prime minister."
"Modi, 63, had campaigned on a message of hope and revitalisation at a time when the country was dispirited by a stalled economy and a sense that its once-bright promise had dimmed," it said.
_The Post_ struck a note of caution saying business-friendly Modi "faces steep challenges" with recent dip in growth rate and job creation and skyrocketing inflation.
_The Los Angeles Times_ described BJP's win as a "rare electoral landslide..., and it reflected a nationwide wave of support for charismatic, controversial leader, Narendra Modi, who would become India's next prime minister".
The general tone across a broad spectrum of the British media seems to be one of caution over the BJP's right-wing roots.
"India's main opposition BJP has risen like a phoenix from the depths of despair," _BBC_ said, adding, "BJP is expected to steer India sharply to the right after a decade of rule by Congress."
"The new prime minister will be Narendra Modi, chief minister of the western state of Gujarat, who is seen as a no-nonsense, can-do leader who stands for development and muscular nationalism," it said.
_The Telegraph_ newspaper said: "Narendra Modi, the controversial Hindu nationalist leader, has promised 'good days are coming' in his first reaction to a historic victory by his Bharatiya Janata Party in national elections."
But Modi was the subject of much scrutiny in other newspapers in the UK.
_The Guardian_ newspaper carries an article with a headline, 'Narendra Modi: the controversial embodiment of a changing India'.
"Simple beginnings, ascetic ways and unapologetic Hindu nationalism help sweep BJP's leading candidate to victory," it said.
_The Times_ said: "Modi, a Hindu nationalist who has pledged to reboot India's economy, create millions of jobs and stamp out corruption, the chance of a clear mandate to pass a string of reforms designed to open up India's economy to foreign investment."
The right-leaning _Daily Mail_ wrapped up with: "Tea boy sweeps to power as India's new prime minister to end decades of rule by Gandhi dynasty in world's biggest-ever election."
_The CNN_, under the headline 'Who is Narendra Modi? Meet India's pro-business, Hindu nationalist PM-in-waiting' wondered, "What will Narendra Modi's India look like?"
"The country's prime minister-in-waiting -- a staunch Hindu nationalist and the chief minister of the western state of Gujarat since 2001 -- is a deeply polarising figure and an unproven commodity on the international stage," it said.
"Analysts predict his arrival in the country's top office will bring a marked change in direction for the world's most populous democracy, a nation whose modern character has been defined by the inclusive, secular and liberal approach of the Congress Party, which has governed for most of the post-independence era," the _CNN_ said.


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks for the info bro
> 
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> 
> When will that letter from the EC come?



No idea about that.But SPG has been sanitising every premise that MODI has been to since morning. As I said its just shadow protection as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Should be done immediately. But then these guys are professionals I'm sure they know what they are doing.


 
SPG has done their homework.
They have requested Modi's wife to move to suitable residence in safe location to ensure security .

Modi himself was accorded SPG cover today at 11.30 am ( by the time it became amply clear that he will be PM )




Abingdonboy said:


> Hmmm, when will Obama be making that call I wonder?


 
His Security council has already made that call.

Obama may wait to make personal call till Modi is officially selected to be Pm or till he is sworn in ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

sancho said:


> But as Indo-guy said, 4 seats on national level for a new party that isn't even represented all over India, is that really so bad?
> Also do you think that Arvind Kejriwal is still a benefit for the AAP or a burden? I mean quitting Delhi was his decision and a crucial mistake. And now hew was even so convinced of himself to compete against Modi directly, which not even the Congress top leaders (smartly) did, because it was a predictable loss.
> To me it seems more like that personal interests are more important for him, than that the party itself looks good, or do I get the wrong impression here?




Terrific record by AAP! Lost deposits in 421 out of 443 contested! 

Hehehe bhai they contested from more seat then BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indo-guy

Jason bourne said:


> Terrific record by AAP! Lost deposits in 421 out of 443 contested! 
> 
> Hehehe bhai they contested from more seat then BJP


 
They were misled by what happened in Delhi .

they were under impression that India is Delhi ...

Unfortunately as they tried to swallow more than they could ..and it actually chocked them .

They could have won at least few seats in Delhi ...

They frittered away what was given to them on platter by Congress - that is a chance to rule and govern. 

They got what they deserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> No idea about that.But SPG has been sanitising every premise that MODI has been to since morning. As I said its just shadow protection as of now.


Good to know! Where did you here all this bro? 

Whilst I'm sure the NSG who are likely still protecting him can do a fine job I was just wondering when he'll be given the full PM SPG protection which is simply a step above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed Vinod Mehta pagla gya lagta hai............

He is worried that there is no Opp. & sort of BLAMING it to BJP's victory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Good to know! Where did you here all this bro?
> 
> Whilst I'm sure the NSG who are likely still protecting him can do a fine job I was just wondering when he'll be given the full PM SPG protection which is simply a step above.


 
I read news yesterday itself ...SPG was ready for long time ..based on internal intelligence reports.

SPG has already provided what they call core cover . Full PM level protection will ensue very soon may be in a day or two. 

we have to remember that he has been No 1 target for many Pakistan based terrorist organizations ... due to 2002 riots .


Modi may be sworn in as soon as 20'th of May ...( the news floating around since past few days )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Good to know! Where did you here all this bro?


I heard that on TV today afternoon. 



Abingdonboy said:


> Whilst I'm sure the NSG who are likely still protecting him can do a fine job I was just wondering when he'll be given the full PM SPG protection which is simply a step above.


ofcourse!
A z+ security to Modi was given because he features in the hitlist of so many terrorist groups.
Unlike Rahul G and his sis who constantly 're a headche to their security personnels ,Modi is a truant in that matter.

That reminds me a terrorist was arrested in Malaysia(or was it Indonesia) who had plans to bomb Chennai and B'lore today.


----------



## Indo-guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Good to know! Where did you here all this bro?
> 
> Whilst I'm sure the NSG who are likely still protecting him can do a fine job I was just wondering when he'll be given the full PM SPG protection which is simply a step above.


 
Lol you are calling @levina as bro ?



levina said:


> I heard that on TV today afternoon.
> 
> 
> ofcourse!
> A z+ security to Modi was given because he features in the hitlist of so many terrorist groups.
> Unlike Rahul G and his sis who constantly 're a headche to their security personnels ,Modi is a truant in that matter.
> 
> That reminds me a terrorist was arrested in Malaysia(or was it Indonesia) who had plans to bomb Chennai and B'lore today.


 
It was in Malaysia .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ManuZ

*Thank You, Dear Congress*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> Lol you are calling @levina as bro ?


After a spat with Irfan Baloch recently I 've stopped correcting pdfites. 
Bro/Sis, as long as they're using respectful words I think I should not be worried.
But still changing the gender of a femi-nazi like me is actually patience testing.


----------



## Indo-guy

Final tally :

BJP -283 / NDA-337
Congress-43 / UPA-58
Others-144


----------



## Levina

chak de INDIA said:


>


What happened???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indo-guy said:


> Final tally :
> 
> BJP -283 / NDA-337
> Congress-43 / UPA-58
> Others-144



WTF no leader of opposition this time ?



levina said:


> What happened???



Mai nind me hu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Indo-guy said:


> Final tally :
> 
> BJP -283 / NDA-337
> Congress-43 / UPA-58
> Others-144



never expected this figure even in my wildest Dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> It was in Malaysia .


I am wondering why that news was under played??
It could've been a bigger plot.


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> After a spat with Irfan Baloch recently I 've stopped correcting pdfites.
> Bro/Sis, as long as they're using respectful words I think I should not be worried.
> But still changing the gender of a femi-nazi like me is actually patience testing.


 
Now I am confused ....
So are you Mr or Madam ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## astitva sood

So what u r saying is that congress will not have leader of opposition as min rqd seats for that is 54


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indo-guy said:


> Lol you are calling @levina as bro ?



Why wouldn't I?



levina said:


> I heard that on TV today afternoon.
> 
> 
> ofcourse!
> A z+ security to Modi was given because he features in the hitlist of so many terrorist groups.
> Unlike Rahul G and his sis who constantly 're a headche to their security personnels ,Modi is a truant in that matter.
> 
> That reminds me a terrorist was arrested in Malaysia(or was it Indonesia) who had plans to bomb Chennai and B'lore today.


Thank you to both of you! After your replies I've done some googling and so I pretty much have got to grips with it. An SPG team flew out to Modi this morning as it became clear BJP were gong to win, this is a small team and he hasn't been given the full PM security yet, that will come once he is sworn in. The team flew in with 1 bullet proof vehicle (Safari maybe, maybe a 7 Series I don't know) and 1 vehicle based jammer. A small SPG team is providing him background security but isn't officially in charge of his protection yet. That will come in a few days. 



Any ideas when he'll fly to New Delhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Star Wars said:


> never expected this figure even in my wildest Dreams


 Indeed. I was cursing Chanakya Today ..for giving those figues

I was saying ...they must be Exit poll trolls ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> Now I am confused ....
> So are you Mr or Madam ???


Did i not say FEMI-nazi???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Why wouldn't I?
> 
> 
> Thank you to both of you! After your replies I've done some googling and so I pretty much have got to grips with it. An SPG team flew out to Modi this morning as it became clear BJP were gong to win, this is a small team and he hasn't been given the full PM security yet, that will come once he is sworn in. The team flew in with 1 bullet proof vehicle (Safari maybe, maybe a 7 Series I don't know) and 1 vehicle based jammer. A small SPG team is providing him background security but isn't officially in charge of his protection yet. That will come in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas when he'll fly to New Delhi?


 
Tomorrow after he visits Varanasi ....



levina said:


> Did i not say FEMI-nazi???


 
so I am correct and @Abingdonboy is wrong ...right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## astitva sood

Indo-guy said:


> Indeed. I was cursing Chanakya Today ..for giving those figues
> 
> I was saying ...they must be Exit poll trolls ....


Lol but the numbers they predicted were spot onn...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> Did i not say FEMI-nazi???


@levina, you are a female?? :O:O:O 

Since when??




(I know since birth )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Abingdonboy said:


> @levina, you are a female?? :O:O:O
> 
> Since when??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know since birth )


 
Gender Reassignment Surgeries and therapies have become common now a days ...Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Why wouldn't I?
> 
> 
> Thank you to both of you! After your replies I've done some googling and so I pretty much have got to grips with it.


NSG was doing a good job too.
So SPG no SPG MODI was being protected by the one of best ppl in this job.



Abingdonboy said:


> Any ideas when he'll fly to New Delhi?


Ohh noo they're sooo not giving out his schedule. 
The swearing in should be on 21st of may so I think by tomorrow he should be in Delhi and unlike his speech in Baroda today he might address the nation again from Delhi. 
Just my prediction thats it.



Abingdonboy said:


> @levina, you are a female?? :O:O:O
> 
> Since when??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know since birth )






Indo-guy said:


> Gender Reassignment Surgeries and therapies have become common now a days ...Lol





Andddddd

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sriram

Any thoughts on Constitutional amendments with narrowly missing 2/3 mark and lack of majority in Rajya Sabha?


----------



## Levina

Sriram said:


> Any thoughts on Constitutional amendments with narrowly missing 2/3 mark and lack of majority in Rajya Sabha?


Article 370 ka kya hoga???
@Indo-guy what say??


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467312316925480960
Still trying to get on the right side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@levina @Indo-guy

Just read a article that said Modi will be the most at risk PM in the SPG's history according to IB, RAW and SPG's own internal threat assessments and they are looking to DOUBLE the security around him as compared to, say, MMS. I always thought MMS had a lot of security around him so what Modi should will be pretty impressive. 



+ @levina no offence was intended on my part, apologies madam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Breaking News!!! Breaking News!!! Breaking News!!! Breaking News!!! 

Obama caught doing *Garba* in White House





levina said:


> Article 370 ka kya hoga???


Need at least 353 votes in favor to remove article 370. Hope it happens asap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

Abingdonboy said:


> @levina @Indo-guy
> 
> Just read a article that said Modi will be the most at risk PM in the SPG's history according to IB, RAW and SPG's own internal threat assessments and they are looking to DOUBLE the security around him as compared to, say, MMS. I always thought MMS had a lot of security around him so what Modi should will be pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> + @levina no offence was intended on my part, apologies madam.


 
Indeed . The level of threat to Modi is definitely higher.
His value as a target has gone several notches up after having won decisive victory and his being new PM of India .

The gains from possible assassinations of Modi will be tremendous to any terrorist organization ... 

so no doubt threat perception and hence requisite enhancements in security protocols will certainly go up....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

*Bhailog MNS ka kya hua???*


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indo-guy said:


> Indeed . The level of threat to Modi is definitely higher.
> His value as a target has gone several notches up after having won decisive victory and his being new PM of India .
> 
> The gains from possible assassinations of Modi will be tremendous to any terrorist organization ...
> 
> so no doubt threat perception and hence requisite enhancements in security protocols will certainly go up....


To be honest under SPG protection I haven't really got any fears for his security. As long as Modi listens to them and lets them do their job that is.


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> @levina @Indo-guy
> 
> Just read a article that said Modi will be the most at risk PM in the SPG's history according to IB, RAW and SPG's own internal threat assessments and they are looking to DOUBLE the security around him as compared to, say, MMS. I always thought MMS had a lot of security around him so what Modi should will be pretty impressive.


Dont take those words literally.
"Around him" doesnt mean surrounding him, any thing from sanitizing to its coverage area could also be a part of "doubling" his security.
I hope MODI survives these 5 yrs in power safely, more than terrorist groups he faces threat from secret agencies which work for other nations that include US too 
US so well needs a pet government in India to carry forward its power tussle with Russia and China.
Did i speak too much?? Or hypothise too much?? 




Abingdonboy said:


> + @levina no offence was intended on my part, apologies madam.


I hardly take those jokes seriously unless it is used as a taunt on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> Article 370 ka kya hoga???
> @Indo-guy what say??


 
I do not think Modi will start his tenure as a PM by meddling with contentious issues like article 370.

article 370 will remain untouched...that's what I feel .

I don't know if Modi will have gumption to rake up Uniform Civil code .

He won't be able to pass it in Rajya sabha .



levina said:


> Dont take those words literally.
> Around him doesnt mean surrounding him, any thing from sanitizing to its coverage area could also be a part of "doubling" his security.
> I hope MODI survives these 5 yrs in power safely, more than terrorist groups he faces threat from secret agencies which work for other nations that include US too
> US so well needs a pet government in India to carry forward its power tussle with Russia and China.
> Did i speak too much?? Or hypothise too much?? .


 
political assassinations to subvert course of politics in countries of interest is not a new thing for CIA.
It remains a stark possibility .

especially if modi takes anti US stance ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Reviewer21 said:


> Need at least 353 votes in favor to remove article 370. Hope it happens asap


353???
Is that even realistic???
Will they achieve it?? 

I sooo dont want a country within a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Naacho BC Modi jeet gaya !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Reviewer21

levina said:


> Is that even realistic???


Possible if Jaylalita comes in support rest NDA have got 333. Don't know about RS though as stated by @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> political assassinations to subvert course of politics in countries of interest is not a new thing for CIA.
> It remains a stark possibility .
> 
> especially if modi takes anti US stance ...


I hope CIA rots in hell and that its double agents in our organisations turn rogue.
CIA would be the biggest threat as of now.
God forbid if MODI is blown up INDIA would turn unstable again.
Issshhhh


----------



## Reviewer21

levina said:


> I sooo dont want a country within a country.


Neither Do i

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> Dont take those words literally.
> Around him doesnt mean surrounding him, any thing from sanitizing to its coverage area could also be a part of "doubling" his security.


From what I read his close protection team will be expanded not to mention the convoy he will travel in will be expanded and there will also be other elements such as the Counter Assault Team around him being expanded not to mention many other things we will never know about...
I'm not questioning this one bit. I have no doubt he faces a grave threat I mean he was targeted less than a year ago by bombs and I am all for the SPG doing everything they need to protect the new leader of India. I have always disagreed with people who attacked the US Secret Service for the lengths they got to to protect the POTUS. I think that these professionals (SPG/USSS) have a VERY hard job and no one has the right to question the lengths they take to protect the principal.


Increase the SPG's budget, expand the manpower, all that they need they can have IMHO.



levina said:


> I hope MODI survives these 5 yrs in power safely, more than terrorist groups he faces threat from secret agencies which work for other nations that include US too
> US so well needs a pet government in India to carry forward its power tussle with Russia and China.


I don't know about this. I agree about the terror groups but I don't know if sovereign nations (discounting Pakistan here) would post a grave threat to Modi's security. But who am I to say these things? There are people with access to information that make these calls. It's irrelevant really. He faces a threat across the board and the nature of executive protection agencies is they don't give "just enough" cover but overwhelming protection to address any and ALL eventualities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> 353???
> Is that even realistic???
> Will they achieve it??
> 
> I sooo dont want a country within a country.


 
there is another constitutional opinion that it merely takes Presidential order to abrogate Article 370 ( besides tons of courage and conviction ) .

No need for any constitutional amendment which required 2/3'rd majority of quorum ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Indo-guy said:


> BSP, DMK, MNS,CPI,National Conference got zero seats in this election !
> 
> Thanks a lot People of India .



CPI got one in kerala


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> I hope CIA rots to hell and that its double agents in our organisations turn rogue.
> CIA would be the biggest threat as of now.
> God forbid if MODI is blown up INDIA would turn unstable again.
> Issshhhh


Have faith in the SPG, IB and RAW madam. They are no fools and are very much up to the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## astitva sood

Reviewer21 said:


> *Bhailog MNS ka kya hua???*


MMS hai btw and it is manmohan singh


----------



## Indo-guy

Abingdonboy said:


> Have faith in the SPG, IB and RAW madam. They are no fools and are very much up to the job.


 
She has faith in SPG,IB,RAW,,,but not CIA ..that's why !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

astitva sood said:


> MMS hai btw and it is manmohan singh


Maharashtra Navnirman Sena(MNS). Raj Thackrey...


----------



## Indo-guy

Marxist said:


> CPI got one in kerala


 
Ek se kya hoga ...Babaji ka thulloo ?

( Lol ..kidding )



Reviewer21 said:


> Maharashtra Navnirman Sena(MNS). Raj Thackrey...


 

0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reviewer21

Indo-guy said:


> 0


SAD


----------



## astitva sood

Abingdonboy said:


> Have faith in the SPG, IB and RAW madam. They are no fools and are very much up to the job.


Btw us would not be wanting to do that...especially at this stage when they need indias support baDly especially in the backdrop of events happening in cremia


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indo-guy said:


> She has faith in SPG,IB,RAW,,,but not CIA ..that's why !


Let the CIA try it. I'm not convinced they would but if they were to try something the agencies I have mentioned are up to the task.


----------



## Ammyy

*Aaj Tak
10 चंदूलाल साहू खड़े किए कांग्रेस के अजित जोगी ने, फिर भी मोदी के चंदूलाल साहू को नहीं हरा पाए. पढ़ें लोकसभा चुनाव की ये दिलचस्प स्टोरी जो घटित हुई छत्तीसगढ़ की महासमुंद सीट पर
General Election Results Live Update 2014 AajTak.in*

*General Election Results Live Update 2014 AajTak.in*aajtak.intoday.in
छत्तीसगढ़ के पहले मुख्यमंत्री और मौजूदा वक्त में विधायक अजित जोगी ने इस बार लोकसभा चुनाव के लिए ऐसा दांव चला कि हर कोई हक्का बक्का रह गया. उनके मुकाबले बीजेपी की तरफ से कैंडिडेट थे चंदू लाल साहू.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

astitva sood said:


> Btw us would not be wanting to do that...especially at this stage when they need indias support baDly especially in the backdrop of events happening in cremia


Yeah, I'm not convinced either to be honest. 

A) If the US hasn't been able to launch such a mission against Putin who is their biggest pain right now they won't do it to India.

B) Modi has NEVER said he'll turn his back on the US, merely he'll look to improve with ASIAN nations also. IF India prospers under Modi more the US will be one of the nations that stands to gain the most through increased Indian consumer consumption of US products and Indian investment in the US. So I don't buy that the US sees Modi as someone that will not meet their designs. When has ANY Indian govt ever towed the US party line? Even under Congress India had the worst voting record against the US in the UN, did the US launch a plot against MMS?


----------



## Indo-guy

Ammyy said:


> *Aaj Tak
> 10 चंदूलाल साहू खड़े किए कांग्रेस के अजित जोगी ने, फिर भी मोदी के चंदूलाल साहू को नहीं हरा पाए. पढ़ें लोकसभा चुनाव की ये दिलचस्प स्टोरी जो घटित हुई छत्तीसगढ़ की महासमुंद सीट पर
> General Election Results Live Update 2014 AajTak.in*
> 
> *General Election Results Live Update 2014 AajTak.in*aajtak.intoday.in
> छत्तीसगढ़ के पहले मुख्यमंत्री और मौजूदा वक्त में विधायक अजित जोगी ने इस बार लोकसभा चुनाव के लिए ऐसा दांव चला कि हर कोई हक्का बक्का रह गया. उनके मुकाबले बीजेपी की तरफ से कैंडिडेट थे चंदू लाल साहू.


 
seriously .....?

Unbelievable ....


----------



## thesolar65

*@chak de INDIA @Dem!god @levina @desert warrior @bronxbull @scorpionx @utraash @Indo-guy @DRAY @Indischer @Sidak and all*
*Hey friends, the Arrogant Mani Shankar Aiyar has also lost. Now he will have open a Tea Stall to make a living.....Can you suggest some places to open the stall?*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Which do you think is the first country that Modi should visit on a foreign trip ? 

I say Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

thesolar65 said:


> *@chak de INDIA @Dem!god @levina @desert warrior @bronxbull @scorpionx @utraash @Indo-guy @DRAY @Indischer and all*
> *Hey friends, the Arrogant Mani Shankar Aiyar has also lost. Now he will have open a Tea Stall to make a living.....Can you suggest some places to open the stall?*



Char minar Hyderabad. perfect place for Sickoolar brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

arp2041 said:


> Don't know about world leaders but....................
> 
> Jamaat congratulates Modi



I think this deserves a thread in the BD section. Please do the honors.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nick_indian said:


> Which do you think is the first country that Modi should visit on a foreign trip ?
> 
> I say Afghanistan



Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indo-guy

nick_indian said:


> Which do you think is the first country that Modi should visit on a foreign trip ?
> 
> I say Afghanistan


 
China ! 
must visit your enemy's house before you go to meet friends.

Helps in discussion with friends .... Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

thesolar65 said:


> *Hey friends, the Arrogant Mani Shankar Aiyar has also lost. Now he will have open a Tea Stall to make a living.....Can you suggest some places to open the stall?*



We have enough idiots in Bengal, so please I would request him to find some other place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sree45

nick_indian said:


> Which do you think is the first country that Modi should visit on a foreign trip ?
> 
> I say Afghanistan



I say Iran. It would result in a lot of butthurt govts across the globe..


----------



## Indo-guy

_With Narendra Modi about to win, KRK to leave India forever! - The Times of India?_


_Kamaal R Khan is very popular for his controversial tweets and his tweets might just lead him to leave India forever. If one remembers, KRK had earlier stated that he will not only leave Twitter forever but will also leave the country if BJP Chief Minister Narendra Modi will become the Prime Minister of India. KRK's earlier tweet said, "It's my challenge to entire world that if @narendramodi ji will become next PM then I shall not leave only twitter but India also forever"._


And with the results of 2014 elections so far, it seems like it's time for KRK to leave the country forever as mentioned by him earlier. And even KRK seems to live up to his word. He now tweeted, "Today I am leaving India forever as I promised. And congratulations to @narendramodi Ji for winning with majority. Hope for good government."
"So I am leaving India forever as I promised. I don't know if SRK n others will keep their promise but I will keep."
All we can say is those who loved your controversial tweets will miss you!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I say Afghanistan for three reasons-

1. To help his communal image.
2. The Afghans who are already so friendly towards us will be delighted.
3. A certain neighbour of ours will pi$$ in its pants

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sriram

levina said:


> Article 370 ka kya hoga???
> @Indo-guy what say??



HIndi nahi maloo ..

Article 370 and Uniform Civil Code easy with present numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

'The Modi wave has wiped off everyone in Bihar' - Rediff.com India News


*'Nitish Kumar's government will be at stake. The JD-U is working with a very thin majority, which is a borrowed majority. With just two seats Nitish Kumar has no moral right to stay on,' says Professor Prabhat Ghosh.*



*Professor Ghosh tells Archana Masih/Rediff.com how the Modi wave has demolished both Nitish Kumar's vikas and Bihar's caste factor.*
Narendra Modi's huge majority in Bihar seems to have broken the stranglehold of caste in the state.
"Modi is getting 75, 80 percent of the seats and that cannot be only on the basis of the caste factor. Caster factor can mobilise up to 40, 45 percent votes and with that you cannot have a landslide victory," says Professor *Prabhat Ghosh* of the Asian Development Research Institute, a think-tank based in Patna.
The Bharatiya Janata Party alliance is winning 31/40 seats -- leaving the spoils for Lalu Yadav who has not been able to improve his party's tally and has witnessed the defeat of his wife and daughter on Friday. Chief Minister Nitish Kumar is teetering with just 2 seats.
Professor Ghosh discussed the poll result in the crucial state of Bihar with *Archana Masih/Rediff.com
Will 2014 go down as a landmark election?*
Of course, it will! Not because who has won, but because the last time it happened was in 1984. But the 1984 results was a consequence of Mrs Indira Gandhi's assassination and was a sympathy wave. There is no sympathy factor here and it is absolutely to the BJP's credit that they have been able to do it.
*In Bihar itself the BJP has done very well -- getting 31/40 seats, something they have never achieved before?*
They are getting 75 per cent of the seats which is a big win. I had also said there was not much of a Modi wave in Bihar, but I have been proved wrong.
There is a wave in Bihar and almost everyone has been wiped off.
*What does it mean for Chief Minister Nitish Kumar now?*
It is going to be very troublesome for him.
There are two reasons: Firstly, the animosity between the two parties (_the BJP and Janata Dal-United_) will be revived.
Secondly, his government will be at stake. They are left with only one year and it's quite possible that they will not wait for that long. The JD-U is working with a very thin majority, which is borrowed majority.
Even if they win all the five by-elections -- even a simple majority of 2, 3 doesn't matter because it is a weak government electorally. In any case, with just two seats Nitish Kumar has no moral right (_to stay on_).
*Won't he be under pressure to resign?*
I think there will be. The BJP might feel they don't need to pressurise and that the JD-U government will fall because of its own problems.
The JD-U is going to have internal problems also because all those who have been saying yes to the chief minister will no longer do it that well. So the chief minister's authority is lessened and he won't be left with much choice.
*Is this the worst situation Nitish Kumar has had to face in his political career?*
Of course. Secondly, the trouble with a party like the JD-U is that it is not a stabilised party. Suppose it fails in two consecutive elections -- and suppose they lose in the coming assembly election which is at most one year away -- the party itself will be in jeopardy.
*The feeling in Bihar was that people will vote for Modi in the national election and for Nitish Kumar in the assembly election. Does that still hold or has the quantum of victory made it doubly difficult for Nitish Kumar?*
Informally many people have said that, but now that the victory is so strong and sweeping, people might forget that promise.
Also, now that Modi has got a thumping majority, people like Sushma Swaraj and L K Advani will agree to what the party says. They cannot throw their weight now.
*What about Lalu Yadav who said he would stop Modi's charge in Bihar?*
Lalu's position is slightly better. He has four seats (_with the Congress, the alliance has six seats in Bihar_). To that extent his story is slightly better than Nitish Kumar's.
It was thought the Muslims-Yadavs and all those who did not want to support Modi would support him, but that hasn't happened.
*In Bihar, caste has remained a big factor. Do you think that has been disproved in this election and the Modi wave has been stronger than the caste wave?*
Oh yes. Such a huge majority cannot be had only on the basis of caste equations. He is getting 75, 80 percent of the seats and that cannot be only on the basis of the caste factor.
The caste factor can mobilise up to 40, 45 percent votes and with that you cannot have a landslide victory.
The Bahujan Samaj Party has been wiped out in Uttar Pradesh. This is completely contrary to what you think of the BSP's political base.
The BSP has a strong social base with committed voters who vote for their party even if they know it is going to lose, but Modi has completely marginalised the BSP. If the Samajwadi Party has managed to win some seats it is because they are in power.
In Bihar, they (_the BJP_) have completely marginalised the JD-U, and also Lalu.
*So has Modi demolished the belief that Bihar votes on caste lines?*
Not only in Bihar, but in many other places. I don't agree that Bihar politics is caste based. UP and Karnataka politics is also caste based. This election was done as if it was a presidential election, but in such an election you have to make a choice between two people.
Here there was no second man, it was Modi versus anyone other than Modi. The party was not important, caste was not important, any other issue wasn't important. Of course, they were trying to sell development, but if development was the issue, then Nitish should have won.
They did not talk about Hindutva, but below the surface it was always there -- like Modi contesting from Varanasi.
*What happens to Nitish Kumar's political future?*
If you see the social coalitions in Bihar in the last 20, 25 years, several social combinations are possible. All those who have deserted Nitish Kumar, their returning to him is not an impossibility.
One of the reasons Lalu hasn't been able to do much better is that people have still not forgotten the negative image that he had created.
I won't write off Nitish Kumar for two reasons because a large section of the people are not with the traditional elite or the forwards castes, nor do they like Lalu -- and that's a huge number.
*Do you think we are entering an era of BJP leadership after five-and-a-half decades of Congress rule?*
People have a tendency to swing from end to the other. It is not at all unlikely that after five years of functioning people will realise he is too strong a person and why not go for a softer version.
The Congress always has this image of a rainbow coalition -- there is no caste, religion, region -- with which the Congress is formally associated.
Many regional parties have a caste image. The BJP has a religious image, but the Congress is free from the baggage of having a sectional image.
I don't think it will be wiped out because in a democracy no matter how strong is the leader, there is always space for the Opposition.
*What about the Gandhi dynasty?*
That is going to be severely tested. At this moment there does not seem to be any person who can emerge as an accepted leader for everyone. But one thing is sure even if the dynasty is there, the dynasts have to decrease their role.
They have to minimise their role and make space for a number of second rung leaders in different parts of the country


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467358255807598592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467358675804225536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467358255807598592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467358675804225536


Flip Flop with in 24 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

nick_indian said:


> Which do you think is the first country that Modi should visit on a foreign trip ?
> 
> I say Afghanistan



America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

mafiya said:


> America


 
I thought you would say Pakistan ....


----------



## Bratva

Indo-guy said:


> I thought you would say Pakistan ....



Or Azaad Kashmir then a trip to Muridke


----------



## sancho

Anybody left for the Congress to put their hopes on for the future (be it in the opposition or the next election)?


----------



## Soumitra

How Ajit Jogi tried desperately to win against Chandu Lal Sahu of BJP but still lost

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NKVD

Some interesting Facts that Number of Seats Bjp got only be n UP alone is more than Total no of seats Won By Whole UPA Alliance togetherThat A Shamepp:p
@JanjaWeed @Sidak @SwAggeR @WAR-rior

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

Indo-guy said:


> _With Narendra Modi about to win, KRK to leave India forever! - The Times of India?_
> 
> 
> _Kamaal R Khan is very popular for his controversial tweets and his tweets might just lead him to leave India forever. If one remembers, KRK had earlier stated that he will not only leave Twitter forever but will also leave the country if BJP Chief Minister Narendra Modi will become the Prime Minister of India. KRK's earlier tweet said, "It's my challenge to entire world that if @narendramodi ji will become next PM then I shall not leave only twitter but India also forever"._
> 
> 
> And with the results of 2014 elections so far, it seems like it's time for KRK to leave the country forever as mentioned by him earlier. And even KRK seems to live up to his word. He now tweeted, "Today I am leaving India forever as I promised. And congratulations to @narendramodi Ji for winning with majority. Hope for good government."
> "So I am leaving India forever as I promised. I don't know if SRK n others will keep their promise but I will keep."
> All we can say is those who loved your controversial tweets will miss you!



The same way he left Big Boss show only to come back again!!


----------



## arp2041

Guys, BJP officially wins 270 Seats with leading in 12!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Via Facebook Post

The good news from India's election results (courtesy Anil Bhatia)

Shazia Ilmi, after polling less votes in a Lok Sabha seat than what she
polled in her lost assembly elections can go back to her Yacht(s).

Kapil Sibal will not to have to tie himself in knots explaining notional
loss and zero loss and loss loss situations.

Smriti Irani can go back to her Saas Bahu serials; since we men don’t watch
it, we can be spared the hysteria on news channels. No offence intended for
womankind, but offence intended to those who watch these soaps.

Javed Jafri can go to some TV channel that no one watches.

Meera Sanyal, after polling as many votes as an AAP candidate as she did as
an independent (lost her deposit in both), she can go and re-join her bank.

Hema Malini goes to the Parliament and spares us the repetitive ads of
water purifiers.

At least one constituency of Narendra Modi will realize that they were
taken for a ride. That will make them the first constituency in the country
to realise so.

Misa Bharti’s whole family won’t be in the Parliament; at least some one
can take care of the house.

Arun Jaitley will remain a back room boy after losing the first Lok Sabha
elections he mustered the courage to contest.

Amrinder Singh and Preneet Kaur can discusss family matters at home as only
one could make it to the Lok Sabha.

Yogendra Yadav, after losing his deposit, will go back to psephology (so
what if he can’t predict his own elections).

Omar Abdullah can take to full time tweeting since his party didn’t win any
seats. Given that Shashi Tharoor has met a similar fate, we will be spared
their tweets in newspapers.

AAP will now become a Punjabi party instead of a Haryanvi one.

Taking a leaf out of Nandan Nilekeni’s fate, billionaires may again prefer
the Rajya Sabha route. More bang for the buck.

V. Balakrishnan learns that missing a Quarterly target at Infy is more
rewarding (he still earned his hundred crore in ESOPs) than losing your
deposit with a new party.

Anitha Pratap has once again choices of citizenships varying from Japan to
Norway after losing her deposit in Kerala.

Farhan Azmi can now let his father be a loose cannon again.

Mayank Gandhi can promise slum redevelopment schemes and Medha Patkar can
oppose slum redevelopment schemes and they don’t need to be in the same
party (AAP).

Anjali Damania can go back to buying Agricultural land and getting it
converted to Non-Agricultural land without explaining it to anyone why she
is in AAP.

Vishwas Kumar can spell his name the other way around and recite his poetry
the other way around and keep going around.


----------



## Dem!god

thesolar65 said:


> *@chak de INDIA @Dem!god @levina @desert warrior @bronxbull @scorpionx @utraash @Indo-guy @DRAY @Indischer @Sidak and all*
> *Hey friends, the Arrogant Mani Shankar Aiyar has also lost. Now he will have open a Tea Stall to make a living.....Can you suggest some places to open the stall?*


yes....he can open tea stall outside of bjp office or near pmo office ....lol....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Soumitra said:


> How Ajit Jogi tried desperately to win against Chandu Lal Sahu of BJP but still lost



Dafuq!
How many Chandu Lal Sahus did he have to contend with?



sancho said:


> Anybody left for the Congress to put their hopes on for the future (be it in the opposition or the next election)?



Jyotiradhitya Scindhia has potential if groomed well. Unlike Pappu, he doesn't come across as a nincompoop on introduction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Not going to lie guys, had a massive presentation/oral test today at uni, was checking my phone right before I went up, had a few tears in my eyes. #I'mstillaman

Acche din aane waale hai fellas

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Soumitra

Congress can now make a whatsapp group of all its MP's without leaving out anybody.!! Advantage of having less than 50 seats..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

Indischer said:


> Dafuq!
> How many Chandu Lal Sahus did he have to contend with?
> 
> 
> 
> Jyotiradhitya Scindhia has potential if groomed well. Unlike Pappu, he doesn't come across as a nincompoop on introduction.


If joytiradhitya sindhya posses challenge the stature of The gandhis like his Father He will too have Same fate of what is Father got

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kbd-raaf said:


> Not going to lie guys, had a massive presentation/oral test today at uni, was checking my phone right before I went up, had a few tears in my eyes. #I'mstillaman
> 
> Acche din aane waale hai fellas



Whats wrong with Bongs 

just had a heated argument with few of them living next to my apartment. hell they are disappointed with the results.


----------



## arp2041

*THANKS A LOT MANISHANKAR AIYAR.......................FOR LETTING US KNOW THAT MODI WAS A CHAIWALA!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## utraash

thesolar65 said:


> *@chak de INDIA @Dem!god @levina @desert warrior @bronxbull @scorpionx @utraash @Indo-guy @DRAY @Indischer @Sidak and all*
> *Hey friends, the Arrogant Mani Shankar Aiyar has also lost. Now he will have open a Tea Stall to make a living.....Can you suggest some places to open the stall?*


 Thanks to people who voted against him n prove the worth of democracy in this country.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> *THANKS A LOT MANISHANKAR AIYAR.......................FOR LETTING US KNOW THAT MODI WAS A CHAIWALA!!!!!*



tu elite troll kab ban gaya ?

@Sidak kaha reh gayi. khusi ka overdose mehenga to nahi pad gaya use

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

kbd-raaf said:


> Not going to lie guys, had a massive presentation/oral test today at uni, was checking my phone right before I went up, had a few tears in my eyes. #I'mstillaman
> 
> Acche din aane waale hai fellas


Kbd which part of India are you from, if you don't mind telling?


----------



## utraash

Indo-guy said:


> _With Narendra Modi about to win, KRK to leave India forever! - The Times of India?_
> 
> 
> _Kamaal R Khan is very popular for his controversial tweets and his tweets might just lead him to leave India forever. If one remembers, KRK had earlier stated that he will not only leave Twitter forever but will also leave the country if BJP Chief Minister Narendra Modi will become the Prime Minister of India. KRK's earlier tweet said, "It's my challenge to entire world that if @narendramodi ji will become next PM then I shall not leave only twitter but India also forever"._
> 
> 
> And with the results of 2014 elections so far, it seems like it's time for KRK to leave the country forever as mentioned by him earlier. And even KRK seems to live up to his word. He now tweeted, "Today I am leaving India forever as I promised. And congratulations to @narendramodi Ji for winning with majority. Hope for good government."
> "So I am leaving India forever as I promised. I don't know if SRK n others will keep their promise but I will keep."
> All we can say is those who loved your controversial tweets will miss you!


 He is setting good trend... I believed he also miscalculated the power of democracy anyway who holds no regard for public mandate in favor of modi in a democratic setup don't deserve to stay India anymore......
.Bdesi should follow his path soon.....


----------



## 45'22'

chak de INDIA said:


> tu elite troll kab ban gaya ?
> 
> @Sidak kaha reh gayi. khusi ka overdose mehenga to nahi pad gaya use


Lehar ke baad boonda bandi
agli bar Rahul Gandhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Soumitra said:


> How Ajit Jogi tried desperately to win against Chandu Lal Sahu of BJP but still lost


BC kya chut*iyapa hai ye? But I am happy that this 'biggie' Ajit has to lose by a ordinary BJP candidate.


----------



## utraash

chak de INDIA said:


> tu elite troll kab ban gaya ?
> 
> @Sidak kaha reh gayi. khusi ka overdose mehenga to nahi pad gaya use


 
@Sidak vo toh akhand Bharat ke sapne dekh rhi hai .... Soch rahi hai Ki abki baar photo shooting ke liye SKARDU jayegi ....


----------



## kbd-raaf

jbond197 said:


> Kbd which part of India are you from, if you don't mind telling?



West Bengal, Kolkata specifically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

SR-91 said:


> Expecting Hillary to be next.



While I don't welcome the prospect, it can't get any worse than Obama. Even Bush saw the utility of moving beyond the nuclear issue to build ties with what should be our natural ally (at least, more natural than Pakistan). At the very least, I am confident that Modi will have a warm welcome from the Congress, soon to be even more Republican.


----------



## Dillinger

chak de INDIA said:


> Whats wrong with Bongs
> 
> just had a heated argument with few of them living next to my apartment. hell they are disappointed with the results.



Pure desh ko aloo shuktoh khilane ka plan jo flop ho gaya. 

It takes most Bongs at least a generation to let go of the Bengal syndrome once they actually get out of Bengal, and even there hardliner families who care only for their ideologies just can't help it.



kbd-raaf said:


> West Bengal, Kolkata specifically.



Probably the minority of Bongos anywhere who are NDA supporters..Most of my relatives back in the City of Joy are tooth and nail Didi supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

chak de INDIA said:


> Whats wrong with Bongs
> 
> just had a heated argument with few of them living next to my apartment. hell they are disappointed with the results.



My aunt came to visit us a few weeks ago and had the most illogical rant against Modi I have heard other than @fsayed etc

I love her, but still :/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Dillinger said:


> Pure desh ko aloo shuktoh khilane ka plan jo flop ho gaya.
> 
> It takes most Bongs at least a generation to let go of the Bengal syndrome once they actually get out of Bengal, and even there hardliner families who care only for their ideologies just can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the minority of Bongos anywhere who are NDA supporters..Most of my relatives back in the City of Joy are tooth and nail Didi supporters.



One of the Idiot said that there is no modi wave. if it was, BJP would have defeated Didi in bengal


----------



## kbd-raaf

Dillinger said:


> Pure desh ko aloo shuktoh khilane ka plan jo flop ho gaya.
> 
> It takes most Bongs at least a generation to let go of the Bengal syndrome once they actually get out of Bengal, and even there hardliner families who care only for their ideologies just can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the minority of Bongos anywhere who are NDA supporters..Most of my relatives back in the City of Joy are tooth and nail Didi supporters.



The BJP have done quite well this election. Vote shares hovering around 15% is it not?


----------



## Dillinger

chak de INDIA said:


> One of the Idiot said that there is no modi wave. if it was, BJP would have defeated Didi in bengal



Rahul won Amethi = No Modi wave. 

@kbd-raaf More at the expense of the Left, Didi still reigns and she will not let much good accrue in Paschim Bango.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467376673910837248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Dillinger said:


> Rahul won Amethi = No Modi wave.
> 
> @kbd-raaf More at the expense of the Left, Didi still reigns and she will not let much good accrue in Paschim Bango.


IN UP=73 Bjp, UPA=60 INDIAp:p 

Hence Modi tsunami proved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Dillinger said:


> Pure desh ko aloo shuktoh khilane ka plan jo flop ho gaya.
> 
> It takes most Bongs at least a generation to let go of the Bengal syndrome once they actually get out of Bengal, and even there hardliner families who care only for their ideologies just can't help it.



Many bongs still see private sectors and FDI as taboo and keep fantasy towards government jobs.


----------



## Dillinger

NKVD said:


> IN UP=73 Bjp, UPA=60 INDIAp:p
> 
> Hence Modi tsunami proved



Congress doesn't win even a single seat in 7 states so far, Gandhi family massacre complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Dillinger said:


> Rahul won Amethi = No Modi wave.
> 
> @kbd-raaf More at the expense of the Left, Didi still reigns and she will not let much good accrue in Paschim Bango.



Hah, I welcome the decimation of the Commies.

Let's start talking agenda for the next govt.

I would like them to grab the low hanging fruits first.

Approve stalled projects.
Improve the power-sector supply bottleneck. (hehe resources from Australia pls)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467361277019303936

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

kbd-raaf said:


> Hah, I welcome the decimation of the Commies.
> 
> Let's start talking agenda for the next govt.
> 
> I would like them to grab the low hanging fruits first.
> 
> Approve stalled projects.
> Improve the power-sector supply bottleneck. (hehe resources from Australia pls)



Yes the administrative machinery needs to be first dealt with, at the moment a few more tweaks at the Rajya Sabha level are required for even bigger changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Dillinger said:


> Yes the administrative machinery needs to be first dealt with, at the moment a few more tweaks at the Rajya Sabha level are required for even bigger changes.



Does there need to be a simple majority in the RS for the BJP to pass laws? What about during the joint sessions of parliament?

I hope Modi and his team continue with their social network outreach, I would like to know what he's up to. I've invested so much time and money on this guy's vision.


----------



## arp2041

Dillinger said:


> Yes the administrative machinery needs to be first dealt with, at the moment a few more tweaks at the Rajya Sabha level are required for even bigger changes.



Bhai, in just one year RS picture will be completely different, expecting NDA govts. in state of Bihar, Delhi, Maha, Seemandhra, UK. Thus it will impact RS seats & NDA will have full majority in both houses & not to forget Jaya & BJD joining NDA+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467361277019303936




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467379779528708096


----------



## jbond197

thesolar65 said:


> *@chak de INDIA @Dem!god @levina @desert warrior @bronxbull @scorpionx @utraash @Indo-guy @DRAY @Indischer @Sidak and all*
> *Hey friends, the Arrogant Mani Shankar Aiyar has also lost. Now he will have open a Tea Stall to make a living.....Can you suggest some places to open the stall?*


Kerala.. All Congressi/LDF/UDF supporting mallus will drink tea only from him..



scorpionx said:


> We have enough idiots in Bengal, so please I would request him to find some other place.


Kerala has first right over Mani Shankar Aiyar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

NKVD said:


> IN UP=73 Bjp, UPA=60 INDIAp:p
> 
> Hence Modi tsunami proved



What is this Apna Dal, never heard of it, it won two seats in UP while BSP won nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, in just one year RS picture will be completely different, expecting NDA govts. in state of Bihar, Delhi, Maha, Seemandhra, UK. Thus it will impact RS seats & NDA will have full majority in both houses & not to forget Jaya & BJD joining NDA+


bhai yeh bata.. leader of opposition kaun hoga? it's going to be left to the mercy of speaker as Congress is not automatic choice any more. I think they should give it to AIADMK. Don't let congress or mamta didi dictate terms any more. Amma's party can play friendly opposition.


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> Bhai, in just one year RS picture will be completely different, expecting NDA govts. in state of Bihar, Delhi, Maha, Seemandhra, UK. Thus it will impact RS seats & NDA will have full majority in both houses & not to forget Jaya & BJD joining NDA+



NO. Don't ever count on mercenaries, or they will hold you hostage.

At the moment BJP+ needs to start (RIGHT NOW) projecting local level leaders and structure in UP, Bihar and Maha. *When it comes to RS elections then a lot of times local identities reassert themselves, IF THE NDA PLAYS ITS CARDS WELL THEN YES THE RS PICTURE WILL CHANGE, BUT MODI NEEDS TO GET BUSY WITH THIS NEXT "CHAMATKAR". *

Itne mushkil se toh ek acha result aya hai, no need to compromise by DEPENDING on Jaya and co., work with them yes, cooperate but always have the numbers to go it alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

thesolar65 said:


> *@chak de INDIA @Dem!god @levina @desert warrior @bronxbull @scorpionx @utraash @Indo-guy @DRAY @Indischer @Sidak and all*
> *Hey friends, the Arrogant Mani Shankar Aiyar has also lost. Now he will have open a Tea Stall to make a living.....Can you suggest some places to open the stall?*



maybe he can sell idli sambar outside BJP's party HQ!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> [uote="Ravi Nair, post: 5668987, member: 149580"]Don't worry AIADMK will
> 
> bhai yeh bata.. leader of opposition kaun hoga? it's going to be left to the mercy of speaker as Congress is not automatic choice any more. I think they should give it to AIADMK. Don't let congress or mamta didi dictate terms any more. Amma's party can play friendly opposition.



Nope. I am saying this again - Jaya will join NDA+ as she is out of center for many years now & also she have to think about her state, i posted a tweet which said that the complete decimation of opp. in TN was actually a deal b/w Modi & Jaya 

& Yes, we can give it to Congress, only condition - PAPPU WILL BE THE LoO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

kbd-raaf said:


> Does there need to be a simple majority in the RS for the BJP to pass laws? What about during the joint sessions of parliament?
> 
> I hope Modi and his team continue with their social network outreach, I would like to know what he's up to. I've invested so much time and money on this guy's vision.


The NDA has 64 seats in the Rajya Sabha.

Because of Article 118 a joint session of the two houses can be called (on any bill that is NOT a constitutional amendment bill, which btw has not much to do with what Modi wants to do anyway).

Now the total seats will be 795 and even there with 336+64 is a majority there too, so IF the NDA wants to deal with say the food security bill it can in a joint session called by the president but yes any constitutional amendment will be very tricky. So something akin to a Panchayati Raj bill is not possible since a joint session cannot be called for such bills.

So not a very big issue.

Money Bills- completely NDA territory
Bills- Joint session required, NDA will get through
Constitutional amendments- NOT possible for NDA atm

@arp2041 @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

WTF is wrong with this guy? I reckon he is mentally challenged. Took the meaning of putting a brave face on quite literally.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Nope. I am saying this again - Jaya will join NDA+ as she is out of center for many years now & also she have to think about her state, i posted a tweet which said that the complete decimation of opp. in TN was actually a deal b/w Modi & Jaya
> 
> & Yes, we can give it to Congress, only condition - *PAPPU WILL BE THE LoO*



Aah.. I would love that! Lokasaba TV's TRP will hit the roof

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Aah.. I would love that! Lokasaba TV's TRP will hit the roof



One more thing, BJP will have to concede on LoO for Congress otherwise right in the start of the term, it will be presumed ARROGANT.


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> WTF is wrong with this guy? I reckon he is mentally challenged. Took the meaning of putting a brave face on quite literally.



Because now he can get rid of Politics , he never like politics, he does not care and he doesn't give a damn . He is simply relieved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467381076143263744

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jbond197

What's your opinion about US visa for Modi? I know one should not be arrogant and emotional in taking such decisions, but is there any need of him travelling to USA? All the communications/dealings can be doneby his ministers.. What do you think??


----------



## aakash_2410

LeveragedBuyout said:


> While I don't welcome the prospect, it can't get any worse than Obama. Even Bush saw the utility of moving beyond the nuclear issue to build ties with what should be our natural ally (at least, more natural than Pakistan). At the very least, I am confident that Modi will have a warm welcome from the Congress, soon to be even more Republican.



Hmm interesting. It is only natural that the relationship between two centre-right, conservative parties will be better. But, Obama isn't that bad? Economy's back on track. One of my very good Irish mates from Georgia, who has traditionally been Republican voter. Even her and her entire family is Obama fans because, of Obamacare and they don't even qualify for that.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

INDIC said:


> What is this Apna Dal, never heard of it, it won two seats in UP while BSP won nothing.


Its a regional castist party catering to the Kurmi caste in UP n Bihar. Its late founder is a door ka rishtedar of mine. They have been pro-Bjp always coz BJP has been a religious party and other regional parties has been castist.


----------



## Roybot

jbond197 said:


> What's your opinion about US visa for Modi? I know one should not be arrogant and emotional in taking such decisions, but is there any need of him travelling to USA? All the communications/dealings can be doneby his ministers.. What do you think??



We should stop making an issue out of it I reckon. The statements from US officials on this issue are not statements mind you, rather answer to the questions raised to them by the usual shyte stirring overzealous media people. Its not like US keeps talking about the so called "visa issue" on their own. We should just let the issue die down, USA is not stupid to ban the democratically elected head of a country as big as India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467386429580922880


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> One more thing, BJP will have to concede on LoO for Congress otherwise right in the start of the term, it will be presumed ARROGANT.


Congress needs to be consigned to history's dustbin. BJP should work towards eradicating Congress from India's political map. To do that they need to put Congress on the background rather than giving them an opportunity to be on the limelight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

I really like outcome of this election 

# BJP won by huge margin (can make government by its own)
# MFs like BSP,SP lost very badly, just one disappointment that Mamta banarjy got that much seats. She should be lost like SP and BSP who always playing muslim vote bank politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

jbond197 said:


> What's your opinion about US visa for Modi? I know one should not be arrogant and emotional in taking such decisions, but is there any need of him travelling to USA? All the communications/dealings can be doneby his ministers.. What do you think??



The White House Spokesman categorically stated that the Indian PM will be welcome in the White House and that all VISA issues of the past should be "taken up with the State Department". This of course came after it became clear today that Modi is the "PM elect".


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467381076143263744


i will tell you what.. Sushma Swaraj can do a better job for Congress than all top Congressis put together, considering the kind of turmoil Congress is in!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> i will tell you what.. Sushma Swaraj can do a better job for Congress than all top Congressis put together, considering the kind of turmoil Congress is in!



One thing, Congress should ACTUALLY shy away from taking LoO position. They don't have ANY leader who is good in Oratory skills - NONE. Who than can become one? Modi will literally RAPE them in Parliament.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467386429580922880



2 trillion $ kab ho gayi ?


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> 2 trillion $ kab ho gayi ?



abey APPROX. likha hai 

If dollar falls it will become 2 trillion automatically.


----------



## Kesang

Bjp- 1, congress - 1 in arunachal pradesh.

Bjp improved a lot in state assembly by winning 11 seats ( 7 more than last time ) out of 60 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Guys, Please share any article on Amit Shah, the more I read about this man the more I become his FAN.

@JanjaWeed @jha @chak de INDIA others, pls chk out how this master achieved the IMPOSSIBLE in UP................


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> We should stop making an issue out of it I reckon. The statements from US officials on this issue are not statements mind you, rather answer to the questions raised to them by the usual shyte stirring overzealous media people. Its not like US keeps talking about the so called "visa issue" on their own. We should just let the issue die down, USA is not stupid to ban the democratically elected head of a country as big as India.



Unfortunately some people have made it an issue of personal ego. I am sure Modi doesn't think that way.


----------



## Levina

Indo-guy said:


> there is another constitutional opinion that it merely takes Presidential order to abrogate Article 370 ( besides tons of courage and conviction ) .
> 
> No need for any constitutional amendment which required 2/3'rd majority of quorum ....


Wow!!
Why hasnt our Presidents used their powers for so long?? 
They wont abolish 370...I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

INDIC said:


> What is this Apna Dal, never heard of it, it won two seats in UP while BSP won nothing.



Kalyan Singh Party

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Have faith in the SPG, IB and RAW madam. They are no fools and are very much up to the job.


The fact is if an agency wants to do it...they'l leave no stone unturned to hit their target. Its just a question of IF they want to do it.JMHO.


----------



## Coltsfan

levina said:


> *Wow!!
> Why hasnt our Presidents used their powers for so long?? *
> They wont abolish 370...I know.



In a parliamentary democracy President is a titular head, he/she works on the recommendation of the cabinet headed by PM. That's why!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> The fact is if an agency wants to do it...they'l leave no stone unturned to hit their target. Its just a question of IF they want to do it.JMHO.



It's not easy to target a PM of world's largest democracy. If it links to Pak connection, there can be WAR b/w the two nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Mitroooooooon

Looks like you people have forgotten about Assembly elections.

In seemandhra Jagan mohan has been decimated by BJP-TDP combine.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> One thing, Congress should ACTUALLY shy away from taking LoO position. They don't have ANY leader who is good in Oratory skills - NONE. Who than can become one? Modi will literally RAPE them in Parliament.


they don't have many to choose from. I can only think of one person.. Kamalnath. They wouldn't let Jyotiraditya Scindia occupy the space due to the fact that he will easily overshadow Pappu.. Only other person I can think of is Veerappa Moily! Then again... these lot wouldn't stand a chance against Modi. He will shred them to pieces. I'm happy that there is not many opposition MPs from UP, Bihar & Left. They tend to cause maximum disruption & noise. btw.. I can foresee lot of noise & walk outs from TMC MPs this time around though..


----------



## Kesang

jaunty said:


> Unfortunately some people have made it an issue of personal ego. I am sure Modi doesn't think that way.



Tarun gogoi accepted responsibility of such bad performance of congress in assam( congress - 3, BJP-7, aiudf-3) and he said that he will resign from his post.


----------



## Levina

Sriram said:


> HIndi nahi maloo ..
> 
> Article 370 and Uniform Civil Code easy with present numbers


Ab tumhari pittayi hogi. 
It is"hindi nahi maloom" 

Hmm 370 and UCC might happen if BJP gets a 2nd term not before that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Kesang said:


> Tarun gogoi accepted responsibility of such bad performance of congress in assam( congress - 3, BJP-7, aiudf-3) and he said that he will resign from his post.


So should the govt in Maharashtra. Congress & NCP got decimated there!


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> It's not easy to target a PM of world's largest democracy. If it links to Pak connection, there can be WAR b/w the two nations.


I was talking about CIA.
And trust me me hitting Modi would destabilize the south Asia again. 


Coltsfan said:


> In a parliamentary democracy President is a titular head, he/she works on the recommendation of the cabinet headed by PM. That's why!


Sir ,
why do you always give me gyaan on things which I already know. 
I know President is just a puppet in the hand of Cabinet.But then what I meant was why isnt something being done about the issue??


----------



## anonymus

levina said:


> Ab tumhari pittayi hogi.
> It is"hindi nahi maloom"
> 
> Hmm 370 and UCC might happen if BJP gets a 2nd term not before that.




Or after rajya sabha elecion after 2 years or 2 years after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

It seem to me that India has no option but to chose either BJP or congress. If congress is in rule then next time BJP will win and vice versa. Very much same as PPP and PML(N) in Pakistan..hopefully he deliver what he promised


----------



## INDIC

Rakhi Sawant: At least my situation is better than Arvind Kejriwal | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> they don't have many to choose from. I can only think of one person.. Kamalnath. They wouldn't let Jyotiraditya Scindia occupy the space due to the fact that he will easily overshadow Pappu.. Only other person I can think of is Veerappa Moily! Then again... these lot wouldn't stand a chance against Modi. He will shred them to pieces. I'm happy that there is not many opposition MPs from UP, Bihar & Left. They tend to cause maximum disruption & noise. btw.. I can foresee lot of noise & walk outs from TMC MPs this time around though..



Roumers are on that Scindia and others want to take over Congress leadership or seperate and form a new party


----------



## Levina

anonymus said:


> Or after rajya sabha elecion after 2 years or 2 years after that.


But then as @Indo-guy said the risk is too high for BJP though its not a coalition government still they do expect a 2nd term in center.Meddling with 370 and UCC would cause a lot of raucous.


----------



## Star Wars

Raja.Pakistani said:


> It seem to me that India has no option but to chose either BJP or congress. If congress is in rule then next time BJP will win and vice versa. Very much same as PPP and PML(N) in Pakistan..hopefully he deliver what he promised



Congress is destroyed ...gone....over...finished.... They cannot recover from here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Kesang said:


> Tarun gogoi accepted responsibility of such bad performance of congress in assam( congress - 3, BJP-7, aiudf-3) and he said that he will resign from his post.



Yeah he announced that even before the elections but I don't think the party high command would accept his resignation at this point.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Roumers are on that Scindia and others want to take over Congress leadership or seperate and form a new party


this is a clear indication that Gandhis have lost their significance. Pappu proved to be useless. Priyanka will find it hard to enter active politics due to the kind of baggage she is carrying. Internal turmoil is bound to prevail... & I think Scindia is in the wrong party anyway. He has a very limited scope in Congress. At the max.. he is waiting CM of MP &... Diggy will throw spanner at that as well. So it's a real sticky situation for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> this is a clear indication that Gandhis have lost their significance. Pappu proved to be useless. Priyanka will find it hard to enter active politics due to the kind of baggage she is carrying. Internal turmoil is bound to prevail... & I think Scindia is in the wrong party anyway. He has a very limited scope in Congress. At the max.. he is waiting CM of MP &... Diggy will throw spanner at that as well. So it's a real sticky situation for him.



I want to see DIggies and Mani Shankar Iyer's Face ... He was the dude who cried when Sonia did not take PM's office

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

NaMo : Post Victory address to the Country !


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> I want to see DIggies and Mani Shankar Iyer's Face ... He was the dude who cried when Sonia did not take PM's office


hahaha... few i missed today on telly.. diggy, mani shankar aiyar. It was a treat to watch Sanjay Jha in timesnow though. He was properly hammered... & it was a treat to watch!


----------



## Dillinger

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha... few i missed today on telly.. diggy, mani shankar aiyar. It was a treat to watch Sanjay Jha in timesnow though. He was properly hammered... & it was a treat to watch!



Still Jha takes the egg on the face, Diggi is probably just happy that he's getting some even as an old coot, Aiyar sahab to gadha khod rahe honge rote rote.

I wonder what Nitish is thinking at the moment, he jumped ship thinking that a Modi caused polarization might drag him under or that conversely being on the opposite side of said polarization might lift him up to a healthy seat tally where he could be one of the king makers in a left+federal front+third front+UPA coalition. Naiya doob gayi Bihar ki ganga me bechare ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

Barack Obama congratulates Narendra Modi on phone, invites him to US - The Times of India


----------



## Abingdonboy

chak de INDIA said:


> Israel


Seconded.


----------



## kbd-raaf



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467386429580922880


Where is this $2 BN figure from bro? Spent by whom and on what?


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Israel


with love from hindu Zionist to yahoodi Zionists.... yakeen maaniye!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467381076143263744


Is this a joke? 



It must be.......


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dillinger said:


> Still Jha takes the egg on the face, Diggi is probably just happy that he's getting some even as an old coot, Aiyar sahab to gadha khod rahe honge rote rote.
> 
> I wonder what Nitish is thinking at the moment, he jumped ship thinking that a Modi caused popularization might drag him under or that conversely being on the opposite side of said polarization might lift him up to a healthy seat tally where he could be one of the king makers in a left+federal front+third front+UPA coalition. Naiya doob gayi Bihar ki ganga me bechare ki.


A watershed election where everyone is made to realise what their worth is. Real lesson for people who are out of touch with ground realities... dynamics changed! Old opportunistic vote-bank rhetoric is thing of the past! Priorities have changed... people don't want to hear same old gisa pita dialogue! Time for politicians to come out with new tricks for their trade! Gone are the days when you had people like Laloo, Mulayam's ilk deciding the fate of govts on the basis of their skewed ideological preferences. Welcome to the new breed of Indian politics, which is not going to be decided by old guard any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

JanjaWeed said:


> A watershed election where everyone is made to realise what their worth is. Real lesson for people who are out of touch with ground realities... dynamics changed! Old opportunistic vote-bank rhetoric is thing of the past! Priorities have changed... people don't want to hear same old gisa pita dialogue! Time for politicians to come out with new tricks for their trade! Gone are the days when you had people like Laloo, Mulayam's ilk deciding the fate of govts on the basis of their skewed ideological preferences. Welcome to the new breed of Indian politics, which is not going to be decided by old guard any more.



Bro I am half Bongo and Half Bihari bhaiya, Paschim Bongo may have disappointed me but seeing Biharis vote across caste lines in a state where caste is everything was a real joy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dillinger said:


> Bro I am half Bongo and Half Bihari bhaiya, Paschim Bongo may have disappointed me but seeing Biharis vote across caste lines in a state where caste is everything was a real joy.


Real redefining moments for the likes of Laloo & Behenji type politicians, who thrive on playing caste based politics. Glad to see those rural & not so privileged lot proving themselves that they are not pushovers any more!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

JanjaWeed said:


> Real redefining moments for the likes of Laloo & Behenji type politicians, who thrive on playing caste based politics. Glad to see those rural & not so privileged lot proving themselves that they are not pushovers any more!



But the issue is that these identities may reassert themselves when the next round of RS polls come about, the real victory will be to strike at the heart of such divides at the regional level in the RS polls. That's why I was telling Arp that the NDA needs to start cultivating local faces and leaders worthy of state admin in states like UP and Bihar from Right NOW so that in the future the politics of development will seep in to the very soil of the states as even state admins change for the better like in MP and Chattisgarh.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dillinger said:


> But the issue is that these identities may reassert themselves when the next round of RS polls come about, the real victory will be to strike at the heart of such divides at the regional level in the RS polls. That's why I was telling Arp that the NDA needs to start cultivating local faces and leaders worthy of state admin in states like UP and Bihar from Right NOW so that in the future the politics of development will seep in to the very soil of the states as even state admins change for the better like in MP and Chattisgarh.


As they say... old habits die hard. There isn't going to be a sudden & immediate change in the mindset of voting public. Should that be the case... Laloo would have been history in this election. Still he managed to grab few more than Nitish Kumar. But at-least it's a start... & things can only get consolidated from here. Dynamics in Bihar will be changed pretty soon. There's going to be re-election sooner than later once the formality of MLAs walking out of JDU is over & done with. Then again.. it would be a real triumph if people of Bihar decide to vote for the welfare of their state rather than going with the form of the party! At least they have the choice now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

JanjaWeed said:


> As they say... old habits die hard. There isn't going to be a sudden & immediate change in the mindset of voting public. Should that be the case... Laloo would have been history in this election. Still he managed to grab few more than Nitish Kumar. But at-least it's a start... & things can only get consolidated from here. Dynamics in Bihar will be changed pretty soon. There's going to be re-election sooner than later once the formality of MLAs walking out of JDU is over & done with. Then again.. it would be a real triumph if people of Bihar decide to vote for the welfare of their state rather than going with the form of the party! At least they have the choice now!



I really want to see Bihar and WB get developed so that region may serve as a beach-head for developing the whole of the NE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

levina said:


> Ab tumhari pittayi hogi.
> It is"hindi nahi maloom"
> 
> Hmm 370 and UCC might happen if BJP gets a 2nd term not before that.



I don't agree. With a decisive mandate these 2 issues will definitely be taken up maybe not now but in a couple of years when Rajyasabha situation is more appealing.

Article 370 may be problematic because it requires 2/3rd majority and support of states but UCC is a done deal.

Remember these are core issues also promised in manifesto. Last time could not be taken up because of lack of majority now it is no problem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SR-91

Bush was a complete idiot. Dick was the brains behind everything.
Im not too happy with Obama either. On the other hand, i believe Modi's focus will be BRICS and will follow thru "look east policy".


----------



## Mike_Brando

Dillinger said:


> Pure desh ko aloo shuktoh khilane ka plan jo flop ho gaya.
> 
> It takes most Bongs at least a generation to let go of the Bengal syndrome once they actually get out of Bengal, and even there hardliner families who care only for their ideologies just can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the minority of Bongos anywhere who are NDA supporters..Most of my relatives back in the City of Joy are tooth and nail Didi supporters.


This is simply not fair.I am a Bengali and me and my entire extended family are die hard supporters of Mr.Modi.Heck i even convinced a lot of my friends here in Kolkata to vote for the NDA instead of the regional political parties.Yeah it's true that the AITMC has won 34 seats in Bengal but just look at the condition of the L.F. here,they have won a mere 2 seats here due to a huge no. of swinging votes going to the BJP.In fact BJP has made a stellar performance in Bengal by grabbing nearly 17% of the total vote share,a phenomenal increase of about 12% vote share and has emerged as the 2nd best party in at least a dozen constituencies.Just give us a few more years and i promise that we'll make BJP strong enough to be the Opposition party in Bengal by dislodging those commies

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dillinger

Mike_Brando said:


> This is simply not fair.I am a Bengali and me and my entire extended family are die hard supporters of Mr.Modi.Heck i even convinced a lot of my friends here in Kolkata to vote for the NDA instead of the regional political parties.Yeah it's true that the AITMC has won 34 seats in Bengal but just look at the condition of the L.F. here,they have won a mere 2 seats here due to a huge no. of swinging votes going to the BJP.In fact BJP has made a stellar performance in Bengal by grabbing nearly 17% of the total vote share,a phenomenal increase of about 12% vote share and has emerged as the 2nd best party in at least a dozen constituencies.Just give us a few more years and i promise that we'll make BJP strong enough to be the Opposition party in Bengal by dislodging those commies



Amiyo to bangali, kintu Mamta didi ar left er je Paschim Bongo er opor rule theke che tar pore ekhaner political sensibilities er opor amar kono wishwas nei.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

India’s Narendra Modi Congratulated On His Win By White House, U.S. Senate - TIME


----------



## Mike_Brando

Dillinger said:


> Amiyo to bangali, kintu Mamta didi ar left er je Paschim Bongo er opor rule theke che tar pore ekhaner political sensibilities er opor amar kono wishwas nei.


Don't worry bro as i have earlier said that "Achche din ane wale hain Bengal mein".Just give us a few more years and i am cent percent sure that you'll see the difference.There is a steady rise of BJP in Bengal in the past 1 year and if this trend continues then we'll have them as the main opposition in the coming 2016 Assembly election

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

Dillinger said:


> But the issue is that these identities may reassert themselves when the next round of RS polls come about, the real victory will be to strike at the heart of such divides at the regional level in the RS polls. That's why I was telling Arp that the NDA needs to start cultivating local faces and leaders worthy of state admin in states like UP and Bihar from Right NOW so that in the future the politics of development will seep in to the very soil of the states as even state admins change for the better like in MP and Chattisgarh.


It's in the plan, they are planning to win UP, Bihar and Maharashtra.


----------



## Dillinger

indianrabbit said:


> It's in the plan, they are planning to win UP, Bihar and Maharashtra.



That's what needs to be done, specially UP and Bihar, imagine ten years straight of Chouhan or Raman Singh like work. Bhai sahab sona barsega.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Agenda for 2016 - saffronization of West
Bengal and Tamil Nadu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

Android said:


> Agenda for 2016 - saffronization of West
> Bengal and Tamil Nadu.


I am not sure about TN,other states even in kerala you see BJP in grass root level,but TN i dont see that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Android said:


> Agenda for 2016 - saffronization of West
> Bengal and Tamil Nadu.



Tamil Nadu won't work, Jaya is going to dominate for the foreseeable future.

Bengal can be flipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

chhota bheem said:


> I am not sure about TN,other states even in kerala you see BJP in grass root level,but TN i dont see that.



That's strange as Tamils tend to be one of the most conservative Hindus I come across. Anyways hope they make Amit Shah state leader of TN BJP and see how he delivers. He will soon become the biggest nightmare for all regional satraps. I am still unable to digest the fact that he led bjp to victory in over 70 seats in UP.


----------



## chhota bheem

Android said:


> That's strange as Tamils tend to be one of the most conservative Hindus I come across. Anyways hope they make Amit Shah state leader of TN BJP and see how he delivers. He will soon become the biggest nightmare for all regional satraps.


It wont work in TN,you need someone from tamil nadu whom the people can associate with like Rajnikanth.

MGR is from kerala
Rajnikanth is from maharastra
Jaya is from karnataka born in MP.
But these people adopted tamilnadu and they connect with people.


----------



## Soumitra

Since yesterday many Pakistanis are opening threads against Modi calling him Hitler, Mass Murderer, Terrorist etc. For all those here is my reply

1 You say he is a known terrorist. Which acts of terrorism has he been accused of? Has he been declared terrorist by any govt? Indian? Pakistani? US? United Nations? His bitterest rivals congress was in power in India for 10 years. If they could not declare him terrorist who are you?

2 You say he has been involved in mass murder of thousands of Muslims and Christians? Who has indicted him? Infact he has been given a clean chit by the Supreme Court of India.

3 You probably believe that he has no support among the Muslim. Do you know that he won 3 of 6 seats in Jammu Kashmir and 71 of 80 seats in UP beating Mullayam Singh Yadav , considered as one of the most pro Muslim politician in India. Mulayam has been reduced to just 5 seats in UP where Muslim population is more than 40% in many seats. In last election BJP had only 10 seats across UP.

UP along with Bihar and Assam is one of the highest Muslim population states after J&K. In Bihar he has won 31 out of 40 seats beating beating Lallu Prasad Yadav - another politician considered the darling of Muslims , who won just 6 seats and NItish Kumar who broke up with Modi led NDA when he was declared PM candidate just to protect his Muslim vote bank. Nitish has won just 2 seats in Bihar. In Assam Modi has won 7 of the 14 seats. BJP has no significant presence in Assam and other North Eastern states before this. In Christian Majority Goa he has won both the seats.
Do you think that Modi would have won these seats if he had no support among the Muslims? Do you know during the campaign all so called "secular" parties, which in India means those who support extra rights for Muslims, kept asking Muslims not to vote for Modi because of this "fear factor". Still the Muslims have voted for Modi. Do you think they would have voted for him if they believe he is a mass murderer of Muslims and Christians.

4 You say he has been supported by Indians in Mass. Yes that is correct. This the best ever performance by a single non congress party since independence. This is also the best ever performance by any party since 1984. So since last 30 years no other political party has got such support in the elections. BJP has a simple majority of its own and does not need any allies to form the govt. He has won his own seat in Vadodara by a victory margin of over 5,70,000 votes. This is an all time high record in general elections in India.

5 now I will tell you why people of India - Hindus, Muslims, Christians, Sikhs etc have voted for him. They voted for his developmental agenda, his promise of better growth, more jobs, his version of secularism which means India First and Sabka Saath Sabka Vikas (With Everybody , Development for Everybody) . They voted for him because they have seen how he developed his state of Gujrat for the last 12 years. There has been a 10% growth rate and no riots in Gujarat after the post Godhra Riots.

I have answered all your queries with facts and figures. I want you to keep an open mind regarding Modi. If you can dispute any of these facts feel free to do so. We elected Modi because we want development and not because we hate Muslims or Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indo-guy

levina said:


> But then as @Indo-guy said the risk is too high for BJP though its not a coalition government still they do expect a 2nd term in center.Meddling with 370 and UCC would cause a lot of raucous.


 
Next big political task for modi will be to win state assembly elections of Maharshtra , Delhi, Bihar , Uttarakahnd and so on.

that will strengthen it's tally in Rajya sabha .

Once BJP has secured enough of elbowing space in rajya sbha it will be in better position to force its way on crucial bills.

BJP needs to consolidate its power .

So it will not be any time soon when BJP will touch upon its stance on coveted issues such as article 370,Uniform civil code etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> I don't agree. With a decisive mandate these 2 issues will definitely be taken up maybe not now but in a couple of years when Rajyasabha situation is more appealing.
> 
> Article 370 may be problematic because it requires 2/3rd majority and support of states but UCC is a done deal.
> 
> Remember these are core issues also promised in manifesto. Last time could not be taken up because of lack of majority now it is no problem


Article 370 and UCC are not the core issues. We have a fundamental issue concerning governance. Meaning having a plan of action, executing that and then being held accountable for it. All the stupid issue we see wrt electricity, roads, business development, security, law and order, health care, education and research etc have been left to rot for a long time.
I want this Modi government to fix them first as he has promised "Good government", "Minimum government and maximum governance." 
The other issues you mentioned can be taken up later. These issues are also more divisive and need a lot of trust to be built before taking them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

indiatester said:


> Article 370 and UCC are not the core issues. We have a fundamental issue concerning governance. Meaning having a plan of action, executing that and then being held accountable for it. All the stupid issue we see wrt electricity, roads, business development, security, law and order, health care, education and research etc have been left to rot for a long time.
> I want this Modi government to fix them first as he has promised "Good government", "Minimum government and maximum governance."
> The other issues you mentioned can be taken up later. These issues are also more divisive and need a lot of trust to be built before taking them up.



I am not saying he shouldn't go for development it is his first priority. But he can also accomplish these social issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Guyz. Heard NaMo address from AHmedabad?


----------



## SwAggeR

NaMo response to me for congratulating him on tweeter with #CongratsNaMo









WAR-rior said:


> Guyz. Heard NaMo address from AHmedabad?



Yes, yesterday only.


----------



## jbond197

Android said:


> That's strange as Tamils tend to be one of the most conservative Hindus I come across. Anyways hope they make Amit Shah state leader of TN BJP and see how he delivers. He will soon become the biggest nightmare for all regional satraps. I am still unable to digest the fact that he led bjp to victory in over 70 seats in UP.



Amit Shah won't work there.. The language & Tamil pride is a big issue there..



indiatester said:


> Article 370 and UCC are not the core issues. We have a fundamental issue concerning governance. Meaning having a plan of action, executing that and then being held accountable for it. *All the stupid issue we see wrt electricity, roads, business development, security, law and order, health care, education and research etc have been left to rot for a long time.
> I want this Modi government to fix them first as he has promised "Good government", "Minimum government and maximum governance." *
> The other issues you mentioned can be taken up later. These issues are also more divisive and need a lot of trust to be built before taking them up.



Exactly, the focus should be on the work to meet the basic necessities of people. If properly done, it will generate a lot of employment for the youth. Mandir/UCC/Article 370 is the least of the priorities.. Most important thing is we need to keep supporting Namo and work with him to help improve these areas. It;s not one man, one party job. Everyone will have to contribute!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

So my dad just tells me Rahul Sinha the candidate and runner up for the North Calcutta seat for the BJP lives in the apartment building we own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

ONE OF THE BIGGEST ACHIEVEMENT OF ELECTIONS 2014 : END OF MINORITY VOTE BANK POLITICS


Election results 2014: Reverse polarization is why Muslim votes did not count in UP and Bihar - The Times of India


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Guys, Please share any article on Amit Shah, the more I read about this man the more I become his FAN.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @jha @chak de INDIA others, pls chk out how this master achieved the IMPOSSIBLE in UP................




Whatsapo me deta hu detail amitshah ki


----------



## utraash

Soumitra said:


> Since yesterday many Pakistanis are opening threads against Modi calling him Hitler, Mass Murderer, Terrorist etc. For all those here is my reply
> 
> 1 You say he is a known terrorist. Which acts of terrorism has he been accused of? Has he been declared terrorist by any govt? Indian? Pakistani? US? United Nations? His bitterest rivals congress was in power in India for 10 years. If they could not declare him terrorist who are you?
> 
> 2 You say he has been involved in mass murder of thousands of Muslims and Christians? Who has indicted him? Infact he has been given a clean chit by the Supreme Court of India.
> 
> 3 You probably believe that he has no support among the Muslim. Do you know that he won 3 of 6 seats in Jammu Kashmir and 71 of 80 seats in UP beating Mullayam Singh Yadav , considered as one of the most pro Muslim politician in India. Mulayam has been reduced to just 5 seats in UP where Muslim population is more than 40% in many seats. In last election BJP had only 10 seats across UP.
> 
> UP along with Bihar and Assam is one of the highest Muslim population states after J&K. In Bihar he has won 31 out of 40 seats beating beating Lallu Prasad Yadav - another politician considered the darling of Muslims , who won just 6 seats and NItish Kumar who broke up with Modi led NDA when he was declared PM candidate just to protect his Muslim vote bank. Nitish has won just 2 seats in Bihar. In Assam Modi has won 7 of the 14 seats. BJP has no significant presence in Assam and other North Eastern states before this. In Christian Majority Goa he has won both the seats.
> Do you think that Modi would have won these seats if he had no support among the Muslims? Do you know during the campaign all so called "secular" parties, which in India means those who support extra rights for Muslims, kept asking Muslims not to vote for Modi because of this "fear factor". Still the Muslims have voted for Modi. Do you think they would have voted for him if they believe he is a mass murderer of Muslims and Christians.
> 
> 4 You say he has been supported by Indians in Mass. Yes that is correct. This the best ever performance by a single non congress party since independence. This is also the best ever performance by any party since 1984. So since last 30 years no other political party has got such support in the elections. BJP has a simple majority of its own and does not need any allies to form the govt. He has won his own seat in Vadodara by a victory margin of over 5,70,000 votes. This is an all time high record in general elections in India.
> 
> 5 now I will tell you why people of India - Hindus, Muslims, Christians, Sikhs etc have voted for him. They voted for his developmental agenda, his promise of better growth, more jobs, his version of secularism which means India First and Sabka Saath Sabka Vikas (With Everybody , Development for Everybody) . They voted for him because they have seen how he developed his state of Gujrat for the last 12 years. There has been a 10% growth rate and no riots in Gujarat after the post Godhra Riots.
> 
> I have answered all your queries with facts and figures. I want you to keep an open mind regarding Modi. If you can dispute any of these facts feel free to do so. We elected Modi because we want development and not because we hate Muslims or Pakistan.


 
Rightly said about Muslim vote bank... Muslim brothers also overwhelmingly supported Bjp which is quite evident from UP BIHAR seats.....Days of vote bank politics gone....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Soumitra said:


> I don't agree. With a decisive mandate these 2 issues will definitely be taken up maybe not now but in a couple of years when Rajyasabha situation is more appealing.
> 
> Article 370 may be problematic because it requires 2/3rd majority and support of states but UCC is a done deal.
> 
> Remember these are core issues also promised in manifesto. Last time could not be taken up because of lack of majority now it is no problem



Keeping my fingers crossed!!
I hope your prediction comes true.

One constitution -one India!!


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> Modi isn't the Master Yoda you thought he was; hes more like Master Windu gone over to the dark-side !



Modi is Emperor Palpatine and Amit Shah is Darth Vedar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467508823133921281


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467513605655506944
@Roybot @kaykay @Dillinger @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cheekybird

Ayush said:


> kaun jeet raha hai??


Modi jeet Gaya woh bhi rigging se



Ayush said:


> Rahul for PM


Rahul ke pas itna faltu time nahin hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467513733674070016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467515179672944640


----------



## Indo-guy

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467508823133921281


 
Kiran bedi must be stupid to call Modi as mahatma

Or is she blind with greed ?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467516675080720385
@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467523806349635585


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467523512748752896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467523466238115841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467527500306718721


----------



## Star Wars

Hindu nationalist Narendra Modi claims victory as India's next PM - CNN.com


check the comments section.... its rather wierd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

Star Wars said:


> Hindu nationalist Narendra Modi claims victory as India's next PM - CNN.com
> 
> 
> check the comments section.... its rather wierd



Yup, well, now we know that the Muricans and goras despise Muslims as much as the Pakistanis think we do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Hey guys have you noticed a uniqueness in Narendra Modi's crew vehicles. Just have a look at those cars - Yup, those all are Indian cars. For example: Scorpio, safari etc. And it's nothing new, he's always been traveling in Indian cars ONLY. Thought I share this little fact with you guys. Isn't it so patriotic. Just love it Man, he thinks the same way I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kbd-raaf

Reviewer21 said:


> Hey guys have you noticed a uniqueness in Narendra Modi's crew vehicles. Just have a look at those cars - Yup, those all are Indian cars. For example: Scorpio, safari etc. And it's nothing new, he's always been traveling in Indian cars ONLY. Thought I share this little fact with you guess. Isn't it so patriotic. Just love it Man, he thinks the same way I do.



Yup. I noticed that too.

Hoping that as PM he has Land Rovers instead of the BMWs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Me too. 


kbd-raaf said:


> Yup. I noticed that too.
> 
> Hoping that as PM he has Land Rovers instead of the BMWs.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467516675080720385
> @Abingdonboy


Woaaaaaaah , NSG seem to have transformed!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Just a question guys. If I am not wrong If lower house passes a bill for example on implementation of Uniform Civil Code then the bill moves on to upper house where bjp fails to get it passed due to their lack of numbers and the bill again goes to lower house now if lower house passes this bill again then it is mandatory for upper house to pass that bill. Am I right??? @Bang Galore @jbgt90 @paranoiarocks


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Just a question guys. If I am not wrong If lower house passes a bill for example on implementation of Uniform Civil Code then the bill moves on to upper house where bjp fails to get it passed due to their lack of numbers and the bill again goes to lower house now if lower house passes this bill again then it is mandatory for upper house to pass that bill. Am I right??? @BanGalore @jbgt90 @paranoiarocks



Correct ...


----------



## cloud_9

Reviewer21 said:


> Hey guys have you noticed a uniqueness in Narendra Modi's crew vehicles. Just have a look at those cars - Yup, those all are Indian cars. For example: Scorpio, safari etc. And it's nothing new, he's always been traveling in Indian cars ONLY. Thought I share this little fact with you guys. Isn't it so patriotic. Just love it Man, he thinks the same way I do.


He will transfer to BMW's after he is sworn as PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


> Correct ...



then don't know why are people so bothered about the lack of numbers in RS???


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467549740318461952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Video Camaras of News reporters getting jammed near the cavlacade ..lol The MSM being forced to take video from afar


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> then don't know why are people so bothered about the lack of numbers in RS???



Misinformed i guess


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467552338681413632
yeh lo... naya natak chalu. They will offer to resign... & the party will refuse to accept resignation! & media will try to sell it to the public. bwwaahhh... not going to work any more. Yeh public hai...sub jaanti hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

Android said:


> Just a question guys. If I am not wrong If lower house passes a bill for example on implementation of Uniform Civil Code then the bill moves on to upper house where bjp fails to get it passed due to their lack of numbers and the bill again goes to lower house now if lower house passes this bill again then it is mandatory for upper house to pass that bill. Am I right??? @Bang Galore @jbgt90 @paranoiarocks


No in that case joint session of both session is called. POTA too was passed in joint session .


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467554348424118272

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467552338681413632
> yeh lo... naya natak chalu. They will offer to resign... & the party will refuse to accept resignation! & media will try to sell it to the public. bwwaahhh... not going to work any more. Yeh public hai...sub jaanti hai!


What if resignation is accepted. You see Congress has never been reduced to this pathetic state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

thesolar65 said:


> *@chak de INDIA @Dem!god @levina @desert warrior @bronxbull @scorpionx @utraash @Indo-guy @DRAY @Indischer @Sidak and all*
> *Hey friends, the Arrogant Mani Shankar Aiyar has also lost. Now he will have open a Tea Stall to make a living.....Can you suggest some places to open the stall?*



Yes he should open a tea stall in Antarctica.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467555839125889024
MM JOSHI , LK ADVANI and SS has yet not reached to BJP HQ to participate in parliamentry board meeting.


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> What if resignation is accepted. You see Congress has never been reduced to this pathetic state.


Never... no one has the audacity to accept Gandhi clan's resignation in Congress. At the most.. Pappu may drift to the background & Priyanka Gandhi maybe drafted in. There isn't going to be any sacrificing happening here!


----------



## Fawkes

Star Wars said:


> Hindu nationalist Narendra Modi claims victory as India's next PM - CNN.com
> 
> 
> check the comments section.... its rather wierd


Twenty Hindus chased a Muslim into a shop in downtown Mumbai and started beating the hell out of him. The shop owner stood there and did nothing. When the police arrived, they stopped the fight. They asked the shop owner, "Why didn't you do anything when you saw this Muslim being hurt?"

The shop owner replied, *"I thought about it. But then I realized, twenty men was enough."*


this was epic



Star Wars said:


> Hindu nationalist Narendra Modi claims victory as India's next PM - CNN.com
> 
> 
> check the comments section.... its rather wierd


Twenty Hindus chased a Muslim into a shop in downtown Mumbai and started beating the hell out of him. The shop owner stood there and did nothing. When the police arrived, they stopped the fight. They asked the shop owner, "Why didn't you do anything when you saw this Muslim being hurt?"

The shop owner replied, *"I thought about it. But then I realized, twenty men was enough."*


this was epic


----------



## kbd-raaf

Fawkes said:


> Twenty Hindus chased a Muslim into a shop in downtown Mumbai and started beating the hell out of him. The shop owner stood there and did nothing. When the police arrived, they stopped the fight. They asked the shop owner, "Why didn't you do anything when you saw this Muslim being hurt?"
> 
> The shop owner replied, *"I thought about it. But then I realized, twenty men was enough."*
> 
> 
> this was epic
> 
> 
> Twenty Hindus chased a Muslim into a shop in downtown Mumbai and started beating the hell out of him. The shop owner stood there and did nothing. When the police arrived, they stopped the fight. They asked the shop owner, "Why didn't you do anything when you saw this Muslim being hurt?"
> 
> The shop owner replied, *"I thought about it. But then I realized, twenty men was enough."*
> 
> 
> this was epic



That's not funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

@Abingdonboy 
This should make you happy 

NSG guys outside Delhi HQ protecting MODI. SPG guys havent taken over as yet I guess..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fireurimagination

Guys any reactions from Kapil Sibal, Dijvijay and Khurshid and also what happened to the Congi supporters on PDF?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

This decisive majority is indeed good.But mistakes may also happen in future govt .But at the present case we dont have 
good opposition which is not good in long term



Fireurimagination said:


> Guys any reactions from Kapil Sibal, Dijvijay and Khurshid and also what happened to the Congi supporters on PDF?



And we dont see any more anti-Modi /anti -India article from the great the TTA Munshi himself.What just happened to him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

kbd-raaf said:


> That's not funny.


i know.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467562036054876160

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467566200059215872


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467566842479792128


----------



## Ammyy

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467562036054876160



Thats huge...

I really want that ch***** amul baby should lost in this election.


----------



## INDIC

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467562036054876160



That was a clean sweep in UP, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh, Uttarkhand, Himachal Pradesh, Delhi, Maharashtra.


----------



## arp2041

Mayawati just got to know what HIT her................She just got to know the GENIUS name Amit Shah 

She was blaming him for polarization

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

Wooohoo!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

on 20th there will be a Parliamentary board election and on 21st he will become PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Talk of Arun Shourie getting a big economic Role... Modi apparently met him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy
> This should make you happy
> 
> NSG guys outside Delhi HQ protecting MODI. SPG guys havent taken over as yet I guess..
> 
> 
> View attachment 30900


Love your signature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Transportation for MPs
BJP Boeing 747
Congress Bus
Left Minivan
NCP Innova
SP Maruti SX4
AAP Auto


----------



## arp2041

@Marshmallow

For You..................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467603076824592384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467595967781294080
@levina @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty

Speculation is rife that General VK Singh may be made a Minister of State in the Defence Ministry. When asked about this, General VK Singh said, "Whatever they hand over to me, I will carry out my responsibility

Whatever responsibility I'm given in the NDA, I'll fulfil it: VK Singh - IBNLive[


----------



## NKVD

No just a speculation 4 key post are always held by native party leaders


----------



## IND151

chhota bheem said:


> Did Pappu win Amethi ?



https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...wW7XYVPCmg8wzKj8oPDLWLg&bvm=bv.66917471,d.c2E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy
> This should make you happy
> 
> NSG guys outside Delhi HQ protecting MODI. SPG guys havent taken over as yet I guess..
> 
> 
> View attachment 30900



Now those AAP goons should go and do same kind of dharna .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Woo hooo 

NITISHKUMAR resign As Bihar CM ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467617302255767552

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty

NKVD said:


> No just a speculation 4 key post are always held by native party leaders



Not Defence minister , but as Minister of State for Defence .

Jitendra Singh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (like this guy under congress )




> The win increases the chances of Gen Singh getting a place in Team NaMo, possibly as junior defence minister. "I thank the people of Ghaziabad for supporting the agenda of BJP," said the general.


Election results 2014: 1999 rerun for BJP in NCR - The Economic Times


----------



## Marxist

Nitish kumar resigned ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467619778358546432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Congratulations to Chandrababu Naidu for winning.

Seemandhra will need his leadership. Hopefully the growth will not pass by the rural poor this time.

@chak de INDIA @INDIC @Bang Galore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kurama



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv

Bechara Nitish . Now BJP will rule Bihar. btw i think he was better as bihar CM. his PM ambitions and sickular politics brought him to this level . Now SICKULAR free BHARAT.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chronos

gslv said:


> Bechara Nitish . Now BJP will rule Bihar. btw i think he was better as bihar CM. his PM ambitions and sickular politics brought him to this level . Now SICKULAR free BHARAT.



Yep. I actually thought Nitish was a good administrator in Bihar.

Too bad he has to go out like this. If he had not over played his hand, Bihar would have benefited. Now Biharis have to gamble whether the next CM is good or not.

Million times better than Lalu and his cronies anyway.


----------



## jandk

BJP won 2 states in the Jammu region and another in Ladakh for a total of 3 seats in Jammu and Kashmir.



Ravi Nair said:


> Yep. I actually thought Nitish was a good administrator in Bihar.
> 
> Too bad he has to go out like this. If he had not over played his hand, Bihar would have benefited. Now Biharis have to gamble whether the next CM is good or not.
> 
> Million times better than Lalu and his cronies anyway.



Nitish wasn't actually a good administrator; he was just better than Lalu. Anyone can be better than Lalu. Nitish got cocky because he was praised for his "development work" in Bihar and started to harbor Prime Ministerial ambitions. Serves him right.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

jandk said:


> BJP won 2 states in the Jammu region and another in Ladakh for a total of 3 seats in Jammu and Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> Nitish wasn't actually a good administrator; he was just better than Lalu. Anyone can be better than Lalu. Nitish got cocky because he was praised for his "development work" in Bihar and started to harbor Prime Ministerial ambitions. Serves him right.



In another note, Chandrababu Naidu has won. I don't know if it is good or bad.


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> Yep. I actually thought Nitish was a good administrator in Bihar.
> 
> Too bad he has to go out like this. If he had not over played his hand, Bihar would have benefited. Now Biharis have to gamble whether the next CM is good or not.
> 
> Million times better than Lalu and his cronies anyway.



He was a very good administrator but his personal ambition destroyed him...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Ravi Nair said:


> Yep. I actually thought Nitish was a good administrator in Bihar.
> 
> Too bad he has to go out like this. If he had not over played his hand, Bihar would have benefited. Now Biharis have to gamble whether the next CM is good or not.
> 
> Million times better than Lalu and his cronies anyway.


But you have to admit one thing , those who have went against Modi are getting decimated. This Man is unique.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

NSG commandos sanitize BJP HQ in Delhi, damn these guys look total badasses now

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Chronos

gslv said:


> But you have to admit one thing , those who have went against Modi are getting decimated. This Man is unique.



Yep.

But I don't appreciate the fact that BS Yeduyarappa has won in Karnataka.

The guy has too much corruption surrounding him.

@ExtraOdinary How is the mood in Chennai? Any reason why DMK got steam rolled?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ravi Nair said:


> Yep.
> 
> But I don't appreciate the fact that BS Yeduyarappa has won in Karnataka.
> 
> The guy has too much corruption surrounding him.
> 
> @ExtraOdinary How is the mood in Chennai? Any reason why DMK got steam rolled?


People just love her . I guess everyone was against that goggled old potato from DMK because of the massive massive corruption his cronies did in the 2G scam. But people don't seem to be annoyed with BJP's victory either, infact quite a few people who voted for Amma were actually happy about BJP getting absolute majority.


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> *People just love he*r . I guess everyone was against that goggled old potato from DMK because of the massive massive corruption his cronies did in the 2G scam. But people don't seem to be annoyed with BJP's victory either, infact quite a few people who voted for Amma were actually happy about BJP getting absolute majority.



How is she as a CM? I know that she engages in giving out freebies, but overall, do you think she is a bad or a good administrator.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ravi Nair said:


> How is she as a CM? I know that she engages in giving out freebies, but overall, do you think she is a bad or a good administrator.


She is damn good from what I have heard and seen, engages in freebies and very autocratic but also delivers growth. TN has a very efficient bureaucracy and living standards are definitely better than other states , I don't know how she does that


----------



## thesolar65

*10 Epic Foot-In-The-Mouth Comments Against Modi*

*

*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> She is damn good from what I have heard and seen, engages in freebies and very autocratic but also delivers growth. TN has a very efficient bureaucracy and living standards are definitely better than other states , I don't know how she does that



But like a lot of other states, the rural denizens are very poor. So the challenge is to make sure the growth reaches the interiors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Ravi Nair said:


> In another note, Chandrababu Naidu has won. I don't know if it is good or bad.


It is good. He has a good history and he also has vision.
On the other hand, the option of Jagan Reddy was too bad to even consider.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Nitish has resigned but not recommended disolution of the assembly. Does this mean BJP can try to form the govt in Bihar?

Narendra Modi in Delhi, Sushil Modi in Patna

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhabhi ji bol . . .



Its Bhai


----------



## SamantK

Soumitra said:


> Nitish has resigned but not recommended disolution of the assembly. Does this mean BJP can try to form the govt in Bihar?
> 
> Narendra Modi in Delhi, Sushil Modi in Patna


I think this is a face saving measure by Nitish... Sushil had told that he was in contact with many MLAs from JDU. 

Maybe, it was those MLA which forced him to resign or see en masse exodus of its MLAs to BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

Speculation that Rahul and Sonia could offer to resign at CWC meet - The Times of India


----------



## Indo-guy

SamantK said:


> I think this is a face saving measure by Nitish... Sushil had told that he was in contact with many MLAs from JDU.
> 
> Maybe, it was those MLA which forced him to resign or see en masse exodus of its MLAs to BJP.


 
Indeed it's face saving measure.
Tomorrow Nitish will get re elected as leader of legislative party ..and will be made CM again ...
That's what it seems ...

This is a well calculated move by Nitish.



eowyn said:


> Speculation that Rahul and Sonia could offer to resign at CWC meet - The Times of India


 
They are too shameless to resign ...and their coterie won't allow them to do that even if they tried to do for sake of show .

Remember how shamelessly this Rahul G was smiling while accepting his responsibility ...either he is retard ( which is more likely ) or he is shameless and does not care that Congress has received drubbing .


----------



## anonymus

Ravi Nair said:


> Yep. I actually thought Nitish was a good administrator in Bihar.
> 
> Too bad he has to go out like this. If he had not over played his hand, Bihar would have benefited. Now Biharis have to gamble whether the next CM is good or not.
> 
> Million times better than Lalu and his cronies anyway.




Sushil Kumar Modi, if BJP sticks with him is a proven capable Administrator.


----------



## Hindustani78

Obama congratulates Modi; invites him to visit US - The Hindu

Russia on Modi win: People’s will expressed - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

*Mitroooon, Mani Shankar Aiyar has lost his fucking mind.

The dying light of freedom
​
Darkness descends. The idea of India gutters. The light that lit our freedom struggle and so defined the nature of our nationhood is going out. We are at a moment of history that can only be compared to Lahore, March 23, 1940, when Jinnah persuaded one section of our society to accept that India was comprised of two nations because nationhood had to be founded in religious identity. Thus was conceived a Muslim Pakistan. But Gandhiji resisted India cloning that example with a Hindu India. For that, he had to pay with his life at the instance of the very forces that are today most avidly celebrating Narendra Modi’s victory.

The campaign has shown the incoming prime minister insisting that for any Hindu, India is his rightful home, thus equating India with Hindudom and reducing to sufferance those who regard India as their home but not Hinduism as their religion. My closest Muslim friend, viewing the imminent catastrophe, asks, “Was it for this that our parents decided to remain in India?”

I have reassured her that even if over a third of Indians voted for the BJP, nearly two-thirds did not. This is a low moment for us, but if Indian secularism is not a Nehruvian whim but the consequence of that secularism, that plurality, that inclusivism being woven into the warp and woof of our millennial civilisation, then this is not a moment of defeat but a moment of challenge.


We have to be on our utmost guard to spot the new government awaiting its Godhra opportunity. Godhra was to Modi what Marinus van der Lubbe’s attempt to set fire to the Reichstag was to Hitler. It gave them the occasion to ride a wave of public anguish to accomplish the deepest purpose of their political lives. We have been forewarned, therefore, we must be forearmed. This is not a moment for armchair secularism. The issue is not a philosophical or polemical one. It is a red alert to be vigilant and activist. We must convert Modi’s Reichstag moment, when it comes, into our Belchi moment. In the Congress, the Sadbhavana Sena died with its first and only chairman, Sunil Dutt.

That needs to be revived and converted into a rapid action force that reaches the spot the minute news comes in of a communal flare-up. Moreover, the sena must concert with other secular forces, irrespective of differences. India’s secular nationhood is too fundamentally important to be left hostage to other considerations.

There are two other fronts on which vigilance is called for. One is development. The so-called Gujarat model blazed the path to unashamed crony capitalism. That is why those thousands of crores of rupees of doubtful provenance poured into the coffers of Modi’s campaign, just as Krupp and Thyssen funded every step of the march of the corporal from the Beer Hall Putsch to the German Chancery. Hitler repaid them with the biggest bonanza ever. Modi waits to confer similar bounty on his benefactors.

Even as the nation’s secular majority must concert its efforts to preserve the quintessence of our nationhood, so must the forces of equity, social justice and human development concert their efforts to keep the country from being gifted to robber barons. The Congress may be in reduced numbers in Parliament but along with others not on the treasury benches, the voices of fair play for the aam aadmi will not be lacking in number. The socialist Lilliputians might yet tie down big business Gullivers and their political cohorts.

That brings me to the next, and related, imperative. Parliamentary institutions have been severely mauled in the BJP’s clambering to power. The last Lok Sabha was rendered by their antics the most non-functional ever. The Rajya Sabha followed suit — and often led the way. The incoming opposition, of which the Congress constitutes the largest single fraction, must unchain the speaker and chairman and insist that both Houses function in accordance with the rules and regulations of the House, its propriety and precedents, with dignity and decorum. Happily the saffron shouting brigade is on the treasury benches.

Hence the opposition can ensure that democracy is restored to its throne. The priority of the largest opposition party must be to restore Parliament as the nation’s highest forum for debate, not demonstration. And it is in Parliament that we can best thwart every effort of the incoming government to move towards its nefarious ulterior agenda.

On the external front, the first duty of every parliamentarian in this centenary year of the start of World War I must be to read all he or she can on the vainglorious strutting of jingoistic leaders that led those the Cambridge historian of the war, Christopher Clark, has called “The Sleepwalkers” blundering into a slaughter they never intended nor wished, a slaughter that began in 1914 and, with but a short interregnum, ended only in 1945, after nearly 50 million people had lost their lives. Shrill and narrow nationalism, as Gurudev Rabindranath Tagore warned, are the worst enemies of peace and humanism.

Yet, those two qualities are precisely the stock-in-trade of the party now coming to power. There is no Atal Bihari Vajpayee — surely the last Nehruvian — to rein in the chauvinism of what passes for “patriotism” in that party. The ideological extremists have taken over and will seize every chance to convert external events into the grand opportunity for flag-waving and mindless brinkmanship. Catastrophe worse than the two World Wars awaits this subcontinent, if those fortunate enough to not be on the treasury benches fail to be ever-vigilant and ready to risk immediate popularity for the larger cause. We have our work cut out for us. Let us put our shoulders to the wheel.

The writer is a Rajya Sabha MP from the Congress

The dying light of freedom | The Indian Express | Page 99
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## INDIC

Ravi Nair said:


> Congratulations to Chandrababu Naidu for winning.
> 
> Seemandhra will need his leadership. Hopefully the growth will not pass by the rural poor this time.
> 
> @chak de INDIA @INDIC @Bang Galore



I believe Chandrababu Naidu is a suitable guy to built new capital of Seemandhra, previously he did great thing for Hyderabad inviting many MNCs to Hyderabad.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indo-guy said:


> They are too shameless to resign ...and their coterie won't allow them to do that even if they tried to do for sake of show .
> 
> Remember how shamelessly this Rahul G was smiling while accepting his responsibility ...either he is retard ( which is more likely ) or he is shameless and does not care that Congress has received drubbing .



Congress and its allies will sit in opposition . How many seats have the opposition parties has got ?


----------



## anonymus

Hindustani78 said:


> Congress and its allies will sit in opposition . How many seats have the opposition parties has got ?



48


----------



## gslv

anonymus said:


> *Mitroooon, Mani Shankar Aiyar has lost his fucking mind.
> *
> *The dying light of freedom
> *​*Darkness descends. The idea of India gutters. The light that lit our freedom struggle and so defined the nature of our nationhood is going out. We are at a moment of history that can only be compared to Lahore, March 23, 1940, when Jinnah persuaded one section of our society to accept that India was comprised of two nations because nationhood had to be founded in religious identity. Thus was conceived a Muslim Pakistan. But Gandhiji resisted India cloning that example with a Hindu India. For that, he had to pay with his life at the instance of the very forces that are today most avidly celebrating Narendra Modi’s victory.
> 
> The campaign has shown the incoming prime minister insisting that for any Hindu, India is his rightful home, thus equating India with Hindudom and reducing to sufferance those who regard India as their home but not Hinduism as their religion. My closest Muslim friend, viewing the imminent catastrophe, asks, “Was it for this that our parents decided to remain in India?”
> 
> I have reassured her that even if over a third of Indians voted for the BJP, nearly two-thirds did not. This is a low moment for us, but if Indian secularism is not a Nehruvian whim but the consequence of that secularism, that plurality, that inclusivism being woven into the warp and woof of our millennial civilisation, then this is not a moment of defeat but a moment of challenge.
> 
> 
> We have to be on our utmost guard to spot the new government awaiting its Godhra opportunity. Godhra was to Modi what Marinus van der Lubbe’s attempt to set fire to the Reichstag was to Hitler. It gave them the occasion to ride a wave of public anguish to accomplish the deepest purpose of their political lives. We have been forewarned, therefore, we must be forearmed. This is not a moment for armchair secularism. The issue is not a philosophical or polemical one. It is a red alert to be vigilant and activist. We must convert Modi’s Reichstag moment, when it comes, into our Belchi moment. In the Congress, the Sadbhavana Sena died with its first and only chairman, Sunil Dutt.
> 
> That needs to be revived and converted into a rapid action force that reaches the spot the minute news comes in of a communal flare-up. Moreover, the sena must concert with other secular forces, irrespective of differences. India’s secular nationhood is too fundamentally important to be left hostage to other considerations.
> 
> There are two other fronts on which vigilance is called for. One is development. The so-called Gujarat model blazed the path to unashamed crony capitalism. That is why those thousands of crores of rupees of doubtful provenance poured into the coffers of Modi’s campaign, just as Krupp and Thyssen funded every step of the march of the corporal from the Beer Hall Putsch to the German Chancery. Hitler repaid them with the biggest bonanza ever. Modi waits to confer similar bounty on his benefactors.
> 
> Even as the nation’s secular majority must concert its efforts to preserve the quintessence of our nationhood, so must the forces of equity, social justice and human development concert their efforts to keep the country from being gifted to robber barons. The Congress may be in reduced numbers in Parliament but along with others not on the treasury benches, the voices of fair play for the aam aadmi will not be lacking in number. The socialist Lilliputians might yet tie down big business Gullivers and their political cohorts.
> 
> That brings me to the next, and related, imperative. Parliamentary institutions have been severely mauled in the BJP’s clambering to power. The last Lok Sabha was rendered by their antics the most non-functional ever. The Rajya Sabha followed suit — and often led the way. The incoming opposition, of which the Congress constitutes the largest single fraction, must unchain the speaker and chairman and insist that both Houses function in accordance with the rules and regulations of the House, its propriety and precedents, with dignity and decorum. Happily the saffron shouting brigade is on the treasury benches.
> 
> Hence the opposition can ensure that democracy is restored to its throne. The priority of the largest opposition party must be to restore Parliament as the nation’s highest forum for debate, not demonstration. And it is in Parliament that we can best thwart every effort of the incoming government to move towards its nefarious ulterior agenda.
> 
> On the external front, the first duty of every parliamentarian in this centenary year of the start of World War I must be to read all he or she can on the vainglorious strutting of jingoistic leaders that led those the Cambridge historian of the war, Christopher Clark, has called “The Sleepwalkers” blundering into a slaughter they never intended nor wished, a slaughter that began in 1914 and, with but a short interregnum, ended only in 1945, after nearly 50 million people had lost their lives. Shrill and narrow nationalism, as Gurudev Rabindranath Tagore warned, are the worst enemies of peace and humanism.
> 
> Yet, those two qualities are precisely the stock-in-trade of the party now coming to power. There is no Atal Bihari Vajpayee — surely the last Nehruvian — to rein in the chauvinism of what passes for “patriotism” in that party. The ideological extremists have taken over and will seize every chance to convert external events into the grand opportunity for flag-waving and mindless brinkmanship. Catastrophe worse than the two World Wars awaits this subcontinent, if those fortunate enough to not be on the treasury benches fail to be ever-vigilant and ready to risk immediate popularity for the larger cause. We have our work cut out for us. Let us put our shoulders to the wheel.
> 
> The writer is a Rajya Sabha MP from the Congress
> 
> The dying light of freedom | The Indian Express | Page 99*


True color of Mani
Uproar in Parliament over Veer Savarkar issue | Business Standard

Another gem by mani
`Don't invite the likes of Mani. If you must, limit them to two pegs' - The Times of India

excerpts Aiyar was also involved in a public brawl with politician Amar Singh.[8] According to Singh, Aiyar insulted Singh's then party leader Mulayam Singh Yadav and remarked: "Oh that bloody Mulayam -- he looks just like me. It could be because my father visited Uttar_Pradesh at some point. Why don't you check with Mulayam's mother." [9]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

anonymus said:


> 48



but still congress will sit as an opposition party. Isnt it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Hindustani78 said:


> Congress and its allies will sit in opposition . How many seats have the opposition parties has got ?


 
Others-144 , UPA -61


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> @Abingdonboy
> This should make you happy
> 
> NSG guys outside Delhi HQ protecting MODI. SPG guys havent taken over as yet I guess..
> 
> 
> View attachment 30900


Indeed it does 

And yeah, AFAIK SPG will only officially take over his security once he has been sworn in as PM. Until then it is still the Gujarat police and NSG responsible for his protection with the SPG having provided a "skeleton" team to him for advising the Gujarat and NSG teams and providing their expertise where possible. 



Anyone got any pics/vid of MMS going to Rashtrapati Bhavan? Would love to see that Cavalcade!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Indo-guy said:


> Others-144 , UPA -61



So is BJP is forming Government without any allies ?


----------



## egodoc222

Hindustani78 said:


> So is BJP is forming Government without any allies ?


bjp 283
nda 337
magic figure 272


----------



## indiatester

Hindustani78 said:


> So is BJP is forming Government without any allies ?


Watch the news or read them online. Are you not a Hindustani?


----------



## Hindustani78

indiatester said:


> Watch the news or read them online. Are you not a Hindustani?



Yesterday was so much confusion, all the media outlets were giving different results which were completely different from Election commission results.


----------



## Star Wars

anonymus said:


> *Mitroooon, Mani Shankar Aiyar has lost his fucking mind.
> *
> *The dying light of freedom
> *​*Darkness descends. The idea of India gutters. The light that lit our freedom struggle and so defined the nature of our nationhood is going out. We are at a moment of history that can only be compared to Lahore, March 23, 1940, when Jinnah persuaded one section of our society to accept that India was comprised of two nations because nationhood had to be founded in religious identity. Thus was conceived a Muslim Pakistan. But Gandhiji resisted India cloning that example with a Hindu India. For that, he had to pay with his life at the instance of the very forces that are today most avidly celebrating Narendra Modi’s victory.
> 
> The campaign has shown the incoming prime minister insisting that for any Hindu, India is his rightful home, thus equating India with Hindudom and reducing to sufferance those who regard India as their home but not Hinduism as their religion. My closest Muslim friend, viewing the imminent catastrophe, asks, “Was it for this that our parents decided to remain in India?”
> 
> I have reassured her that even if over a third of Indians voted for the BJP, nearly two-thirds did not. This is a low moment for us, but if Indian secularism is not a Nehruvian whim but the consequence of that secularism, that plurality, that inclusivism being woven into the warp and woof of our millennial civilisation, then this is not a moment of defeat but a moment of challenge.
> 
> 
> We have to be on our utmost guard to spot the new government awaiting its Godhra opportunity. Godhra was to Modi what Marinus van der Lubbe’s attempt to set fire to the Reichstag was to Hitler. It gave them the occasion to ride a wave of public anguish to accomplish the deepest purpose of their political lives. We have been forewarned, therefore, we must be forearmed. This is not a moment for armchair secularism. The issue is not a philosophical or polemical one. It is a red alert to be vigilant and activist. We must convert Modi’s Reichstag moment, when it comes, into our Belchi moment. In the Congress, the Sadbhavana Sena died with its first and only chairman, Sunil Dutt.
> 
> That needs to be revived and converted into a rapid action force that reaches the spot the minute news comes in of a communal flare-up. Moreover, the sena must concert with other secular forces, irrespective of differences. India’s secular nationhood is too fundamentally important to be left hostage to other considerations.
> 
> There are two other fronts on which vigilance is called for. One is development. The so-called Gujarat model blazed the path to unashamed crony capitalism. That is why those thousands of crores of rupees of doubtful provenance poured into the coffers of Modi’s campaign, just as Krupp and Thyssen funded every step of the march of the corporal from the Beer Hall Putsch to the German Chancery. Hitler repaid them with the biggest bonanza ever. Modi waits to confer similar bounty on his benefactors.
> 
> Even as the nation’s secular majority must concert its efforts to preserve the quintessence of our nationhood, so must the forces of equity, social justice and human development concert their efforts to keep the country from being gifted to robber barons. The Congress may be in reduced numbers in Parliament but along with others not on the treasury benches, the voices of fair play for the aam aadmi will not be lacking in number. The socialist Lilliputians might yet tie down big business Gullivers and their political cohorts.
> 
> That brings me to the next, and related, imperative. Parliamentary institutions have been severely mauled in the BJP’s clambering to power. The last Lok Sabha was rendered by their antics the most non-functional ever. The Rajya Sabha followed suit — and often led the way. The incoming opposition, of which the Congress constitutes the largest single fraction, must unchain the speaker and chairman and insist that both Houses function in accordance with the rules and regulations of the House, its propriety and precedents, with dignity and decorum. Happily the saffron shouting brigade is on the treasury benches.
> 
> Hence the opposition can ensure that democracy is restored to its throne. The priority of the largest opposition party must be to restore Parliament as the nation’s highest forum for debate, not demonstration. And it is in Parliament that we can best thwart every effort of the incoming government to move towards its nefarious ulterior agenda.
> 
> On the external front, the first duty of every parliamentarian in this centenary year of the start of World War I must be to read all he or she can on the vainglorious strutting of jingoistic leaders that led those the Cambridge historian of the war, Christopher Clark, has called “The Sleepwalkers” blundering into a slaughter they never intended nor wished, a slaughter that began in 1914 and, with but a short interregnum, ended only in 1945, after nearly 50 million people had lost their lives. Shrill and narrow nationalism, as Gurudev Rabindranath Tagore warned, are the worst enemies of peace and humanism.
> 
> Yet, those two qualities are precisely the stock-in-trade of the party now coming to power. There is no Atal Bihari Vajpayee — surely the last Nehruvian — to rein in the chauvinism of what passes for “patriotism” in that party. The ideological extremists have taken over and will seize every chance to convert external events into the grand opportunity for flag-waving and mindless brinkmanship. Catastrophe worse than the two World Wars awaits this subcontinent, if those fortunate enough to not be on the treasury benches fail to be ever-vigilant and ready to risk immediate popularity for the larger cause. We have our work cut out for us. Let us put our shoulders to the wheel.
> 
> The writer is a Rajya Sabha MP from the Congress
> 
> The dying light of freedom | The Indian Express | Page 99*



Am loving the tears and the disappointment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

INDIC said:


> I believe Chandrababu Naidu is a suitable guy to built new capital of Seemandhra, previously he did great thing for Hyderabad inviting many MNCs to Hyderabad.


only viable option....
i dont even consider jagan as option!!
easily most corrupt politician in india...involving one lakh crore!!


----------



## Hindustani78

Star Wars said:


> Am loving the tears and the disappointment



This is our democracy.


----------



## Soumitra

It is a season of resignations

Assam CM Tarun Gogoi to resign within a week - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

egodoc222 said:


> only viable option....
> i dont even consider jagan as option!!
> easily most corrupt politician in india...involving one lakh crore!!



Central Government should keep things in hand.


----------



## Android

Hindustani78 said:


> So is BJP is forming Government without any allies ?



No they are going with allies although they don't need one.


----------



## Soumitra

indiatester said:


> Watch the news or read them online. Are you not a Hindustani?



I doubt he is a real Hindustani. Asking a basic question that who is forming the govt when everyone and their dog know that Modi has comprehensively won the election clearly shows that he may be a false flagger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Android said:


> No they are going with allies although they don't need one.



You mean BJP is going to give cabinet seats to allies ?



Soumitra said:


> I doubt he is a real Hindustani. Asking a basic question that who is forming the govt when everyone and their dog know that Modi has comprehensively won the election clearly shows that he may be a false flagger.



I have already gave you the example of yesterday confusion. Well i am Hindustani and even proud of it.


----------



## egodoc222

Hindustani78 said:


> Central Government should keep things in hand.


wat are you taking abt??
are you a false flagger?


----------



## Android

Hindustani78 said:


> You mean BJP is going to give cabinet seats to allies ?



yes in return they would most likely ask their support for passing bills in a joint session of Parliament.


----------



## Soumitra

anonymus said:


> *Mitroooon, Mani Shankar Aiyar has lost his fucking mind.
> *
> *The dying light of freedom
> *​*Darkness descends. The idea of India gutters. The light that lit our freedom struggle and so defined the nature of our nationhood is going out. We are at a moment of history that can only be compared to Lahore, March 23, 1940, when Jinnah persuaded one section of our society to accept that India was comprised of two nations because nationhood had to be founded in religious identity. Thus was conceived a Muslim Pakistan. But Gandhiji resisted India cloning that example with a Hindu India. For that, he had to pay with his life at the instance of the very forces that are today most avidly celebrating Narendra Modi’s victory.
> 
> The campaign has shown the incoming prime minister insisting that for any Hindu, India is his rightful home, thus equating India with Hindudom and reducing to sufferance those who regard India as their home but not Hinduism as their religion. My closest Muslim friend, viewing the imminent catastrophe, asks, “Was it for this that our parents decided to remain in India?”
> 
> I have reassured her that even if over a third of Indians voted for the BJP, nearly two-thirds did not. This is a low moment for us, but if Indian secularism is not a Nehruvian whim but the consequence of that secularism, that plurality, that inclusivism being woven into the warp and woof of our millennial civilisation, then this is not a moment of defeat but a moment of challenge.
> 
> 
> We have to be on our utmost guard to spot the new government awaiting its Godhra opportunity. Godhra was to Modi what Marinus van der Lubbe’s attempt to set fire to the Reichstag was to Hitler. It gave them the occasion to ride a wave of public anguish to accomplish the deepest purpose of their political lives. We have been forewarned, therefore, we must be forearmed. This is not a moment for armchair secularism. The issue is not a philosophical or polemical one. It is a red alert to be vigilant and activist. We must convert Modi’s Reichstag moment, when it comes, into our Belchi moment. In the Congress, the Sadbhavana Sena died with its first and only chairman, Sunil Dutt.
> 
> That needs to be revived and converted into a rapid action force that reaches the spot the minute news comes in of a communal flare-up. Moreover, the sena must concert with other secular forces, irrespective of differences. India’s secular nationhood is too fundamentally important to be left hostage to other considerations.
> 
> There are two other fronts on which vigilance is called for. One is development. The so-called Gujarat model blazed the path to unashamed crony capitalism. That is why those thousands of crores of rupees of doubtful provenance poured into the coffers of Modi’s campaign, just as Krupp and Thyssen funded every step of the march of the corporal from the Beer Hall Putsch to the German Chancery. Hitler repaid them with the biggest bonanza ever. Modi waits to confer similar bounty on his benefactors.
> 
> Even as the nation’s secular majority must concert its efforts to preserve the quintessence of our nationhood, so must the forces of equity, social justice and human development concert their efforts to keep the country from being gifted to robber barons. The Congress may be in reduced numbers in Parliament but along with others not on the treasury benches, the voices of fair play for the aam aadmi will not be lacking in number. The socialist Lilliputians might yet tie down big business Gullivers and their political cohorts.
> 
> That brings me to the next, and related, imperative. Parliamentary institutions have been severely mauled in the BJP’s clambering to power. The last Lok Sabha was rendered by their antics the most non-functional ever. The Rajya Sabha followed suit — and often led the way. The incoming opposition, of which the Congress constitutes the largest single fraction, must unchain the speaker and chairman and insist that both Houses function in accordance with the rules and regulations of the House, its propriety and precedents, with dignity and decorum. Happily the saffron shouting brigade is on the treasury benches.
> 
> Hence the opposition can ensure that democracy is restored to its throne. The priority of the largest opposition party must be to restore Parliament as the nation’s highest forum for debate, not demonstration. And it is in Parliament that we can best thwart every effort of the incoming government to move towards its nefarious ulterior agenda.
> 
> On the external front, the first duty of every parliamentarian in this centenary year of the start of World War I must be to read all he or she can on the vainglorious strutting of jingoistic leaders that led those the Cambridge historian of the war, Christopher Clark, has called “The Sleepwalkers” blundering into a slaughter they never intended nor wished, a slaughter that began in 1914 and, with but a short interregnum, ended only in 1945, after nearly 50 million people had lost their lives. Shrill and narrow nationalism, as Gurudev Rabindranath Tagore warned, are the worst enemies of peace and humanism.
> 
> Yet, those two qualities are precisely the stock-in-trade of the party now coming to power. There is no Atal Bihari Vajpayee — surely the last Nehruvian — to rein in the chauvinism of what passes for “patriotism” in that party. The ideological extremists have taken over and will seize every chance to convert external events into the grand opportunity for flag-waving and mindless brinkmanship. Catastrophe worse than the two World Wars awaits this subcontinent, if those fortunate enough to not be on the treasury benches fail to be ever-vigilant and ready to risk immediate popularity for the larger cause. We have our work cut out for us. Let us put our shoulders to the wheel.
> 
> The writer is a Rajya Sabha MP from the Congress
> 
> The dying light of freedom | The Indian Express | Page 99*



Buddhaa sahi main pagla gaya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

egodoc222 said:


> wat are you taking abt??
> are you a false flagger?



Hey Come on . try to get my point . All the funds are going to come from Central Government for the new capital. Isnt it ?



Android said:


> yes in return they would most likely ask their support for passing bills in a joint session of Parliament.



Its understandable


----------



## Chronos

Soumitra said:


> Buddhaa sahi main pagla gaya hai.



What an insane rant.

Mani Shankar should put down his opium pipe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Hindustani78 said:


> Yesterday was so much confusion, all the media outlets were giving different results which were completely different from Election commission results.


Ok got it.
The statement given was that this is going to be a NDA government and not a BJP government only. Hope that clarifies your original question.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467635450425794560


----------



## JanjaWeed

anonymus said:


> *Mitroooon, Mani Shankar Aiyar has lost his fucking mind.
> *
> *The dying light of freedom
> *​*Darkness descends. The idea of India gutters. The light that lit our freedom struggle and so defined the nature of our nationhood is going out. We are at a moment of history that can only be compared to Lahore, March 23, 1940, when Jinnah persuaded one section of our society to accept that India was comprised of two nations because nationhood had to be founded in religious identity. Thus was conceived a Muslim Pakistan. But Gandhiji resisted India cloning that example with a Hindu India. For that, he had to pay with his life at the instance of the very forces that are today most avidly celebrating Narendra Modi’s victory.
> 
> The campaign has shown the incoming prime minister insisting that for any Hindu, India is his rightful home, thus equating India with Hindudom and reducing to sufferance those who regard India as their home but not Hinduism as their religion. My closest Muslim friend, viewing the imminent catastrophe, asks, “Was it for this that our parents decided to remain in India?”
> 
> I have reassured her that even if over a third of Indians voted for the BJP, nearly two-thirds did not. This is a low moment for us, but if Indian secularism is not a Nehruvian whim but the consequence of that secularism, that plurality, that inclusivism being woven into the warp and woof of our millennial civilisation, then this is not a moment of defeat but a moment of challenge.
> 
> 
> We have to be on our utmost guard to spot the new government awaiting its Godhra opportunity. Godhra was to Modi what Marinus van der Lubbe’s attempt to set fire to the Reichstag was to Hitler. It gave them the occasion to ride a wave of public anguish to accomplish the deepest purpose of their political lives. We have been forewarned, therefore, we must be forearmed. This is not a moment for armchair secularism. The issue is not a philosophical or polemical one. It is a red alert to be vigilant and activist. We must convert Modi’s Reichstag moment, when it comes, into our Belchi moment. In the Congress, the Sadbhavana Sena died with its first and only chairman, Sunil Dutt.
> 
> That needs to be revived and converted into a rapid action force that reaches the spot the minute news comes in of a communal flare-up. Moreover, the sena must concert with other secular forces, irrespective of differences. India’s secular nationhood is too fundamentally important to be left hostage to other considerations.
> 
> There are two other fronts on which vigilance is called for. One is development. The so-called Gujarat model blazed the path to unashamed crony capitalism. That is why those thousands of crores of rupees of doubtful provenance poured into the coffers of Modi’s campaign, just as Krupp and Thyssen funded every step of the march of the corporal from the Beer Hall Putsch to the German Chancery. Hitler repaid them with the biggest bonanza ever. Modi waits to confer similar bounty on his benefactors.
> 
> Even as the nation’s secular majority must concert its efforts to preserve the quintessence of our nationhood, so must the forces of equity, social justice and human development concert their efforts to keep the country from being gifted to robber barons. The Congress may be in reduced numbers in Parliament but along with others not on the treasury benches, the voices of fair play for the aam aadmi will not be lacking in number. The socialist Lilliputians might yet tie down big business Gullivers and their political cohorts.
> 
> That brings me to the next, and related, imperative. Parliamentary institutions have been severely mauled in the BJP’s clambering to power. The last Lok Sabha was rendered by their antics the most non-functional ever. The Rajya Sabha followed suit — and often led the way. The incoming opposition, of which the Congress constitutes the largest single fraction, must unchain the speaker and chairman and insist that both Houses function in accordance with the rules and regulations of the House, its propriety and precedents, with dignity and decorum. Happily the saffron shouting brigade is on the treasury benches.
> 
> Hence the opposition can ensure that democracy is restored to its throne. The priority of the largest opposition party must be to restore Parliament as the nation’s highest forum for debate, not demonstration. And it is in Parliament that we can best thwart every effort of the incoming government to move towards its nefarious ulterior agenda.
> 
> On the external front, the first duty of every parliamentarian in this centenary year of the start of World War I must be to read all he or she can on the vainglorious strutting of jingoistic leaders that led those the Cambridge historian of the war, Christopher Clark, has called “The Sleepwalkers” blundering into a slaughter they never intended nor wished, a slaughter that began in 1914 and, with but a short interregnum, ended only in 1945, after nearly 50 million people had lost their lives. Shrill and narrow nationalism, as Gurudev Rabindranath Tagore warned, are the worst enemies of peace and humanism.
> 
> Yet, those two qualities are precisely the stock-in-trade of the party now coming to power. There is no Atal Bihari Vajpayee — surely the last Nehruvian — to rein in the chauvinism of what passes for “patriotism” in that party. The ideological extremists have taken over and will seize every chance to convert external events into the grand opportunity for flag-waving and mindless brinkmanship. Catastrophe worse than the two World Wars awaits this subcontinent, if those fortunate enough to not be on the treasury benches fail to be ever-vigilant and ready to risk immediate popularity for the larger cause. We have our work cut out for us. Let us put our shoulders to the wheel.
> 
> The writer is a Rajya Sabha MP from the Congress
> 
> The dying light of freedom | The Indian Express | Page 99*


wow...what a sore fcuking loser! so vile & spiteful... embarrassment & humiliation has caused extreme damage to Mr Aiyar's thinking apparatus. Soon this guy will go into coma...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Manishankar Aiyar has insufficient understanding of first world war.


----------



## Shinigami



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Reviewer21 said:


> Hey guys have you noticed a uniqueness in Narendra Modi's crew vehicles. Just have a look at those cars - Yup, those all are Indian cars. For example: Scorpio, safari etc. And it's nothing new, he's always been traveling in Indian cars ONLY. Thought I share this little fact with you guys. Isn't it so patriotic. Just love it Man, he thinks the same way I do.



Nothing unusual about this at all. Most if not all of those vehicles are owned by the NSG and the NSG uses Scorpios, Safaris and ambassadors for the pilot, principal's armoured , escort, jammer etc vehicle. You can't really chalk this up to Modi per se. 

From the moment he is under SPG cover (once he is officially PM) he will be riding around in a BMW 7 Series with BMW X5s as escorts.

It's not about patriotism or a lack there of, barring "the Beast" of POUTUS no one makes a vehicle as secure as the 7 Series "Security" and certainly not any Indian manufactures. Whilst TATA Safaris, Ambys and Mahindra Scorpios can be given armoured packages they are NOWHERE near as sophisticated as what Western manufacturers are offering. 


If you want the PM of your country to be as secure as possible then be happy he will soon be riding around in a BMW 7 Series Security.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

Abingdonboy said:


> Nothing unusual about this at all. Most if not all of those vehicles are owned by the NSG and the NSG uses Scorpios, Safaris and ambassadors for the pilot, principal's armoured , escort, jammer etc vehicle. You can't really chalk this up to Modi per se.


Didn't know about that. But as i said he also used the same vehicles in Gujarat while he was CM.




Abingdonboy said:


> From the moment he is under SPG cover (once he is officially PM) he will be riding around in a BMW 7 Series with BMW X5s as escorts.


Can't really say anything about that.




Abingdonboy said:


> It's not about patriotism or a lack there of, barring "the Beast" of POUTUS no one makes a vehicle as secure as the 7 Series "Security" and certainly not any Indian manufactures. Whilst TATA Safaris, Ambys and Mahindra Scorpios can be given armoured packages they are NOWHERE near as sophisticated as what Western manufacturers are offering.


True.




Abingdonboy said:


> If you want the PM of your country to be as secure as possible then be happy he will soon be riding around in a BMW 7 Series Security.


Oh yes i do.


----------



## Choppers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467652741322383361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Reviewer21 said:


> Didn't know about that. But as i said he also used the same vehicles in Gujarat while he was CM.


Bro, Modi has been under Z++ security for how long now? He has had NSG cover for a LONG time especially when he was CM of Gujarat so those vehicles in Gujarat would still have been the property of Modi and he would have very little influence on what he was provided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Choppers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467652741322383361



agaye apni aukat pey.................BJP should Vertically split the party with help from Sharad Yadav.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

Choppers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467652741322383361


Here we go again. JDU is onto making another blunder


----------



## arp2041

@Abingdonboy as in military, politics is also all about STRATEGY.

If you have any interest - chk out Amit Shah, I found a tweet about him:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467595967781294080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467653243237969922
lol.. i like this guy's sense of humour!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467653243237969922
> lol.. i like this guy's sense of humour!



Yaar on a serious note, I have another conspiracy theory.

Conspiracy 102 - It says that there are many people in Congress who wanted to bring Modi Sarkar esp. in the last 5 years & MMS is one of them.

I can give you atleast 100 examples as to how Congress could have STOPPED Modi's juggernaut but Din't do it.

one of them could have been dissolving the parliament earlier than scheduled.


----------



## arp2041

Reviewer21 said:


> Here we go again. JDU is onto making another blunder



These IDIOTIC sikular parties aren't understanding the common man of India who only wants DEVELOPMENT & are SICK of this Sickular BS. No worries, carry on, Bihar rejected Lalu & brought Nitish, now by shaking hands with the same person, both parties will get into oblivion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Sharad Yadav asked Lalu to join hands as a secular front in Bihar. Will this lead to political sucide for JDU? @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Choppers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467652741322383361


vinash kale vipreet buddhi! Personal ego to political survival... JDU is committing blunder after blunder! This will finish them off...


----------



## Reviewer21

arp2041 said:


> These IDIOTIC sikular parties aren't understanding the common man of India who only wants DEVELOPMENT & are SICK of this Sickular BS. No worries, carry on, Bihar rejected Lalu & brought Nitish, now by shaking hands with the same person, both parties will get into oblivion.


Good for BJP and obviously for the country. They still think the country votes on basis of religion and castes. Anyways let them live in their wonderland


----------



## Abingdonboy

Found a vid of MMS arriving at Rashtrapati Bhavan to resign:








You can see the SPG's vehicles there- X5s, 7 Series, Merc Sprinter van and there emus be a TATA Safari jammer around somewhere..


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467656495765524480




arp2041 said:


> Yaar on a serious note, I have another conspiracy theory.
> 
> Conspiracy 102 - It says that there are many people in Congress who wanted to bring Modi Sarkar esp. in the last 5 years & MMS is one of them.
> 
> I can give you atleast 100 examples as to how Congress could have STOPPED Modi's juggernaut but Din't do it.
> 
> one of them could have been dissolving the parliament earlier than scheduled.


& the biggest of all is to make Pappu in-charge of campaign committee! Result was quite apparent since then!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaalapani

Reviewer21 said:


> Good for BJP and obviously for the country. They still think the country votes on basis of religion and castes. Anyways let them live in their wonderland



Send in Amit Shah and all sikulars will shit in their pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

The Gandhi ranking based on votes:


----------



## Abingdonboy

You can see the SPG's vehicles there- X5s, 7 Series, Merc Sprinter van and there emus be a TATA Safari jammer around somewhere..

Another one:







2.00, that cavalcade is so bada$$! Love the bit when the X5s are accelerating and you get to hear those V6s really grunt.


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> The Gandhi ranking based on votes:



 rajmohan gandhi is related to mahatma gandhi & not nehru-gandhi dynasty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467657826605600768
hello.. hello.. what's happening here! 

@arp2041 @jbond197 @jha @Roybot @Sidak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467659145890385920

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SRP

random123 said:


> Will India going to ATTACK on Pakistan.



I don't understand why people ask this kind of stupid questions? 

FYI India has much more things to do than attacking Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467657826605600768
> hello.. hello.. what's happening here!
> 
> @arp2041 @jbond197 @jha @Roybot @Sidak



Dada....I think it's fake account.


----------



## SRP

@Nishan101 is back with his new ID. @*random123 *

*@WebMaster *


----------



## arp2041

Ooopsss.....................Sickular shown the door even in KASHMIR??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467647647567052801


JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467659145890385920



ab pata chala ki Mayawati kyo baar bar keh rhi thi ki NDA ko support karne ka (looking into the paper) koi sawaal (again looking into paper) nahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

random123 said:


> Will India going to ATTACK on Pakistan.



Sure will. Akhand Bharat is coming


----------



## Abingdonboy

Look at this:






No respect for MMS after Congress lost, despite what she might say in public.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## random123

Ravi Nair said:


> Sure will. Akhand Bharat is coming


Really when? How much well India is prepared and do they have any support from inside Pakistan????


----------



## Kaalapani

random123 said:


> Really when? How much well India is prepared and do they have any support from inside Pakistan????



We will flatten Pakistan. Problem?


----------



## Chronos

random123 said:


> Really when? How much well India is prepared and do they have any support from inside Pakistan????



Well it is Indian standard time.

so Invasion will occur after 1000 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## random123

pvsarath said:


> We will flatten Pakistan. Problem?


Any support from INSIDE....


----------



## NKVD

Abingdonboy said:


> Look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No respect for MMS after Congress lost, despite what she might say in public.


----------



## SRP

Don't derail the thread by replying to a retard. Just report him.


----------



## Abingdonboy

More of MMS's cavalcade:


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> rajmohan gandhi is related to mahatma gandhi & not nehru-gandhi dynasty



I know, but there were funny reports about AAP having their own Gandhi in the last month, that's why I added all of them with their results. And give Rahul credit to at least have beaten him on votes!


----------



## egodoc222

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467656495765524480
> 
> 
> 
> & the biggest of all is to make Pappu in-charge of campaign committee! Result was quite apparent since then!





random123 said:


> Will India going to ATTACK on Pakistan.


see...having hate for sm one is onething...and blinded by hate is other...
you clearly blinded by your hate....
all i can see is all izz well!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

kbd-raaf said:


> So my dad just tells me Rahul Sinha the candidate and runner up for the North Calcutta seat for the BJP lives in the apartment building we own.


Rahul Sinha gave a tough fight to Mr.Sudeep Bandhopadhay in the N.Kolkata L.S. contituency yesterday.Although he came 3rd in that seat he managed to garner a whooping 26% of the vote share which is quite significant considering the fact that the BJP candidate there in the last L.S. election got a mere 7% vote share.I really like him for his no nonsense attitude and dedication to the BJP party.Hopefully someday we will see him as the future C.M. of Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No respect for MMS after Congress lost, despite what she might say in public.



Don't accuse Sonia, If MMS had any self respect than he would have RESIGNED from PMship long ago or demanded complete control. He din't even resigned after RaGa teared a cabinet passed bill when MMS was on foreign trip.

You don't get respect you have to EARN it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> Don't accuse Sonia, If MMS had any self respect than he would have RESIGNED from PMship long ago or demanded complete control. He din't even resigned after RaGa teared a cabinet passed bill when MMS was on foreign trip.
> 
> You don't get respect you have to EARN it.


I don't agree. It's not about self respect, MMS was trying to do the best he could with what he had. He has only tried to serve his country in the best way he can and he clearly thought the best thing to do was to remain as PM rather than throw the country into political turmoil which he knows very well would have destroyed confidence in the Indian economy for many months just when he was trying to enact policy to stem the rot.

Sonia Gandhi is just showing her true colours. She can't show respect to the PM of India for the last 10 years, who will she show respect to?

I just hope she does retire from politics and leave India all together. The Gandhi dynasty is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467657826605600768
> hello.. hello.. what's happening here!
> 
> @arp2041 @jbond197 @jha @Roybot @Sidak



Awesome news man, if true!! But the twitter handle of Nitin Gadkari you are following looks like fake to me so will wait for this news to come from some authentic sources!!


----------



## wolfschanzze

Just trolled Priyanka chaturvedi, Manu singhvi and sanjay jha on twitter.
Congratulated sanjay jha on his contribution to mission 272+ as a spokesperson,due to his debates.
Asked him if he will still appear in Newshour or take a vacation or go on a one way trip to Siberia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

NSG at BJP HQ in Delhi:

Shiv Aroor's post on Vine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

I sincerely thank Kapil "Zero loss" Sibal, "Theekay" PM MMS, "Don't know WTF I am talking about" Pappu, Mani Shankar "chaiwala" Aiyar & "Dilfek" Digvijay Singh for there contribution to Mission-272.

Without them this mission would not have been achieved this mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

No Words


----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


> NSG at BJP HQ in Delhi:
> 
> Shiv Aroor's post on Vine


Man the NSG seems to be getting some great gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> No Words




I don't get it ....


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoUS said:


> Man the NSG seems to be getting some great gear.


And if there is one force in India that deserves it it is them......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467653243237969922
> lol.. i like this guy's sense of humour!





























Pics: Manmohan Singh trolls Sonia Gandhi | Faking News



Star Wars said:


> I don't get it ....



I guess you don't understand Hindi or are unfamiliar with Hindi Slang

the 2 captions in the pic say "Modi ka haath" and "Jagganath"

I will not be able to explain the slang here. Sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> I guess you don't understand Hindi or are unfamiliar with Hindi Slang
> 
> the 2 captions in the pic say "Modi ka haath" and "Jagganath"
> 
> I will not be able to explain the slang here. Sorry



AAAh..now i understand , i actually saw it but did not pay attention

I know hindi.. lol


----------



## Indo-guy

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't agree. It's not about self respect, MMS was trying to do the best he could with what he had. He has only tried to serve his country in the best way he can and he clearly thought the best thing to do was to remain as PM rather than throw the country into political turmoil which he knows very well would have destroyed confidence in the Indian economy for many months just when he was trying to enact policy to stem the rot.
> 
> Sonia Gandhi is just showing her true colours. She can't show respect to the PM of India for the last 10 years, who will she show respect to?
> 
> I just hope she does retire from politics and leave India all together. The Gandhi dynasty is over.


 

MMS put Sonia Gandhi ahead of nation.

He was PM of India ...but his loyalty remaind to Soniya Gandhi and not to the nation .

He is culpable of presiding over the most corrupt government . and he tried to get acquittal from public trial on account of his personal honesty which off course whole nation has rejected emphatically.
This is as much rejection of MMS as much it is of Rahul Gandhi, Sonia Gandhi or anybody else related to UPA government .

He is a coward to witness looting of India by likes of Raja mutely with his open eyes and yet he did nothing .

Don't you dare to defend MMS who shielded Raja for full 1 year till the point it all came out in open and was no longer possible .

on top of that he says in coalition government one has to do compromises like that .

@Abingdonboy it will be better if you don't defend MMS blindly ....

He sacrificed interests of nation on altar of his personal loyalty .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Mani Shankar Iyer on CNN-IBN


----------



## Angry Bird

jbond197 said:


> Awesome news man, if true!! But the twitter handle of Nitin Gadkari you are following looks like fake to me so will wait for this news to come from some authentic sources!!



News is authentic.Reported by TOI. Check it.

Kiran Bedi to be Delhi CM candidate, tweets Gadkari - The Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

HAHAHA Rajdeep taking Manishankar Iyer for a Ride


----------



## Jason bourne

jbond197 said:


> Awesome news man, if true!! But the twitter handle of Nitin Gadkari you are following looks like fake to me so will wait for this news to come from some authentic sources!!




Bhai I have seen her in an interview an someone asked that will she became CM of delhi if bjp offer she said I have to think about that ... but from the look of her its clesrly written YES ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai I have seen her in an interview an someone asked that will she became CM of delhi if bjp offer she said I have to think about that ... but from the look of her its clesrly written YES ....


Dude, I will be more than happy if she opts to fight for Delhi CM's post! I have said this before and saying it again if Kiran Bedi is declared BJP's CM candidate there is no way anyone can stop her!! She is extremely popular and respected in Delhi. Still I would wait for official confirmation to come rather than relying on some unauthenticated tweets!!



Angry Bird said:


> News is authentic.Reported by TOI. Check it.
> 
> Kiran Bedi to be Delhi CM candidate, tweets Gadkari - The Times of India



They made it a news based on a tweet by fake Gadkari account. TOI can do anything to sell their paper.


----------



## Prometheus

Abingdonboy said:


> B@stards. I've heard about some of the corrupt practices these f&ckers get up to in Punjab.
> 
> 
> Modern day India is no place for dynasties. Throw these fools out on their a$$.




trailer toh deekha deeya bhai sahib ...................baki picture hum 2017 ko release karenge ...............xD



SarthakGanguly said:


> @Prometheus - Good luck mate. You are really going to need it.




for what ..............AAP rocked in punjab ....


----------



## Indo-guy

A day after the counting, sports folks ponder over the mandate for a change and not about mandatory overs!
*Mohd Azharuddin: “*My opponent chose to bat first after winning the toss. You know… you know… I was bad in chasing anyway. My opponent was lucky with the toss. If my grandfather was alive today, he would have advised me and people of India to ……”
*Mohd Kaif: “*Sadly, good fielders are in a minority. Even I’m from the minority community. But don’t forget that Rahul Gandhiji remains our deity!”
*Dilip Tirkey: *“It’s foul… foul… foul! Voters’ hands were shaking while casting votes (like my hands used to during a tight hockey match). Hence they pressed the wrong button. In hockey, we should go back to natural turf from ‘***’tro turf and Indian players should umpire their own hockey matches. And in elections, we should go back to the ballot paper from EVM machines.”
*Baichung Bhutia: *“I thought I was taking a free-kick. Instead, voters kicked me. Praful Bhai should show red cards to all of them.
*Rajyavardhan Rathore: *“I was telling Raje_ji_ to give me two seats to contest like Modi_ji_. After all, I’m an Olympic silver medalist in the double trap. You never know, I may have won the Amritsar seat!”
*Kirti Azad:* “Considering that Farooq Abdullah paid the price for giving an impression that he knows everything and he is God and that he has answers and solutions to all problems, I should not talk much.”


----------



## Prometheus

@jha Jaitley jeeta ?????


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> @jha Jaitley jeeta ?????



Jaitley to jeeta hi but it is Armitsar that has lost!!! Hopefully all your drug addicts become Insaan now!!

Arun Jaitley is anyways going to be Finance/External Affair Minister of India !!!


----------



## lightoftruth

jbond197 said:


> Dude, I will be more than happy if she opts to fight for Delhi CM's post! I have said this before and saying it again if Kiran Bedi is declared BJP's CM candidate there is no way anyone can stop her!! She is extremely popular and respected in Delhi. Still I would wait for official confirmation to come rather than relying on some unauthenticated tweets!!
> 
> 
> 
> They made it a news based on a tweet by fake Gadkari account. TOI can do anything to sell their paper.


This seems yesterdays news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467277625988501504

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

egodoc222 said:


> only viable option....
> i dont even consider jagan as option!!
> easily most corrupt politician in india...involving one lakh crore!!



He can give make a better capital for Seemandhra and will bring more MNCs to new capital of Seemandhra, seeing his previous trackrecord for Hyderabad. But I was extremely surprised that Congress was even wiped out from Telangana apart from Seemandhra its TRS everywhere although it managed to win some assembly seats in Telangana.


----------



## jbond197

lightoftruth said:


> This seems yesterdays news:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467277625988501504



Yaar, BJP se annoucement honay do.. Saala Vijay Goel abhi bhi CM bannay ke sapne dekh rha hai!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Star Wars said:


> HAHAHA Rajdeep taking Manishankar Iyer for a Ride




Bhai post kar do. TV nahin hain.


----------



## lightoftruth

jbond197 said:


> Yaar, BJP se annoucement honay do.. Saala Vijay Goel abhi bhi CM bannay ke sapne dekh rha hai!!!


BJP should persuade her not many will vote for vijay goel,VK malhotra etc 

it will restrict kejriwal to delhi,their are upcoming assembly elections in Haryana,as well.


----------



## jbond197

lightoftruth said:


> BJP should persuade her not many will vote for vijay goel,VK malhotra etc
> 
> it will restrict kejriwal to delhi,their are upcoming assembly elections in Haryana,as well.


AAP got 33% vote in Delhi something I didn't expected. I thought after 49 days under him, Delhi has learnt. Kejriwal is the last thing Delhi should chose. He will make Delhi a bandh crippled Kolkatta..

AAP in Haryana, I don't think is that much a threat. How much was their voteshare in Haryana? Less than 15% I guess.


----------



## egodoc222

INDIC said:


> He can give make a better capital for Seemandhra and will bring more MNCs to new capital of Seemandhra, seeing his previous trackrecord for Hyderabad. But I was extremely surprised that Congress was even wiped out from Telangana apart from Seemandhra its TRS everywhere although it managed to win some assembly seats in Telangana.


yes! he is one the few decisive leaders today....he is keen to prove himself again!!!


----------



## Star Wars

anonymus said:


> Bhai post kar do. TV nahin hain.



Not on youtube yet , Rajdeep was trolling MAni over the Chai wala comment . Mani ended up saying Media is worse than Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> AAP got 33% vote in Delhi something I didn't expected. I thought after 49 days under him, Delhi has learnt. Kejriwal is the last thing Delhi should chose. He will make Delhi a bandh crippled Kolkatta..
> 
> AAP in Haryana, I don't think is that much a threat. How much was their voteshare in Haryana? Less than 15% I guess.




bhai sahib ......so AAP increased his vote share in Delhi ???

from 28% to 33% .....................lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Punjab moved from zero to 24% ...................2017 assembly elections .................Here comes Bhagwant Mann


----------



## anonymus

Star Wars said:


> Not on youtube yet , Rajdeep was trolling MAni over the Chai wala comment . Mani ended up saying Media is worse than Modi




How do you search these video's on internet. You tube search throws up ancient videos.

I was trying to find yesterday's NDTV video of Zoya hassan in which she was saying that for sake of secularism, modi supporters should be disenfranchised.


----------



## SwAggeR

Was listening to Owasi on CNN-IBN and I made up my mind that it's time RSS and Modi realises that India should not be forced to adjust with misfit for every other non-muslim country of planet .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

anonymus said:


> How do you search these video's on internet. You tube search throws up ancient videos.
> 
> I was trying to find yesterday's NDTV video of Zoya hassan in which she was saying that for sake of secularism, modi supporters should be disenfranchised.



I just search in youtube channals ... check in NDTV's video section ..you should see it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

jbond197 said:


> AAP got 33% vote in Delhi something I didn't expected. I thought after 49 days under him, Delhi has learnt. Kejriwal is the last thing Delhi should chose. He will make Delhi a bandh crippled Kolkatta..
> 
> AAP in Haryana, I don't think is that much a threat. How much was their voteshare in Haryana? Less than 15% I guess.


exactly the vote share has increased ,he can build on as assembly's don't require cadre's.if bjp can bring Kiran ,she will change the dynamics.


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> bhai sahib ......so AAP increased his vote share in Delhi ???
> 
> from 28% to 33% .....................lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> Punjab moved from zero to 24% ...................2017 assembly elections .................Here comes Bhagwant Mann


Dude, don't get excited BJP got 46% and with Kiran Bedi as CM candidate it will only increase. AAP will have to struggle in Delhi now onward. Their downtrend has just started.

I like Bhgwant mann as well and if he can help solve people's problem then throw out the Akalis!!


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467700531234762753

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Angry Bird

Prometheus said:


> bhai sahib ......so AAP increased his vote share in Delhi ???
> from 28% to 33% .....................lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Voh to BJP ka bhi bada. Seats kitni mili AAP ko. If I go according to your statements then you said BJP wont get a single seat in Punjab then I must say BJP got 2 and SAD got 4. SAD even got 4 in last elections


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Dude, don't get excited BJP got 46% and with Kiran Bedi as CM candidate it will only increase. AAP will have to struggle in Delhi now onward. Their downtrend has just started.
> 
> I like Bhgwant mann as well and if he can help solve people's problem then throw out the Akalis!!




hey ....do u think Akalis got the message ??? 

as i said many times earlier ..........20 % vote and one seat in Punjab ..............scary enough for Akalis?


----------



## Jason bourne

Amit Shah to Barkha: "Channels, especially NDTV are responsible for misinformation that led to fear mongering amongst Muslims..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Angry Bird said:


> Voh to BJP ka bhi bada. Seats kitni mili AAP ko. If I go according to your statements then you said BJP wont get a single seat in Punjab then I must say BJP got 2 and SAD got 4. SAD even got 4 in last elections



AAP party in real has cut the votes for the ruling party as well as regional parties which has worked in favor of BJP in many constituency .There were even many Independent candidates which has even divided the votes. It was really a very good strategy adopted by BJP in each and every constituency. 

CHANDIGARH
Bharatiya Janata Party 191362
Indian National Congress 121720
Aam Aadmi Party 108679

Shimla
Bharatiya Janata Party 385973
Indian National Congress 301786
Aam Aadmi Party 14233

Himachal Pradesh - Mandi
Bharatiya Janata Party 362824
Indian National Congress 322968
Aam Aadmi Party 9359


----------



## Prometheus

Hindustani78 said:


> AAP party in real has cut the votes for the ruling party as well as regional parties which has worked in favor of BJP in many constituency .
> 
> CHANDIGARH
> Bharatiya Janata Party 191362
> Indian National Congress 121720
> Aam Aadmi Party 108679
> 
> Shimla
> Bharatiya Janata Party 385973
> Indian National Congress 301786
> Aam Aadmi Party 14233
> 
> Himachal Pradesh - Mandi
> Bharatiya Janata Party 362824
> Indian National Congress 322968
> Aam Aadmi Party 9359




Punjab mein toh kai seato par SAD came third ......................


I still dont know who this Sandu Singh from Faridkot ???? and how the hell he won by 1.9 lakh votes???


meanwhile in other news ..............MP from Sangrur ....lost his deposit ....xD .............congress ka bura haal hai bhai ......especially if Bhagwant is running wild

Jaitley on CNN-IBN crying ..................me feeling SAD .....







Angry Bird said:


> Voh to BJP ka bhi bada. Seats kitni mili AAP ko. If I go according to your statements then you said BJP wont get a single seat in Punjab then I must say BJP got 2 and SAD got 4. SAD even got 4 in last elections


----------



## Star Wars

Check Times now...good Debate on who could get what ministry


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467700531234762753


----------



## Star Wars

Those above 75 will not be in Cabinet as per Times now


----------



## ExtraOdinary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467634888208683008


----------



## Star Wars

ExtraOdinary said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467634888208683008



Dafa... ?? HOly crap ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

@arp2041 This one is for you, description of how the Modi-Shah duo worked there way up from the 80's, slowly chipping away at the Congress and finally destroying it in Gujarat

His Master’s Mind | OPEN Magazine



Star Wars said:


> Dafa... ?? HOly crap ....


Nitish Kumar has lost it! Many Biharis voted for BJP because they saw the breaking of the alliance as a betrayal of their mandate. Now he is proposing to ally with that scumbag Lalu, JD(U) MLA's will never ever accept this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ExtraOdinary said:


> @arp2041 This one is for you, description of how the Modi-Shah duo worked there way up from the 80's, slowly chipping away at the Congress and finally destroying it in Gujarat
> 
> His Master’s Mind | OPEN Magazine



Amit Shah might get a place in PMO or as party organization . Congress apparently is terrified of him ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-King

congrts


----------



## cloud_9

Prometheus said:


> bhai sahib ......so AAP increased his vote share in Delhi ???
> 
> from 28% to 33% .....................lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> Punjab moved from zero to 24% ...................2017 assembly elections .................Here comes Bhagwant Mann


Why are you trying to argue with that faggot?He hates Punjabis fo sho!

He is bickering about Punjabis not voting BJP and voting for people like Bhagwant Mann but got no issues with Bengalis voting for a crack addict,Tamils voting for freebies and Kerala voting for a dead ideology.

Ave ehe jehe duki tiki de muh ni lagi da.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Star Wars said:


> Amit Shah might get a place in PMO or as party organization . Congress apparently is terrified of him ..




Certainly organisation.


UP is an incomplete job.It would be completed with decimation of Congress,BSP and SP in 2017.


----------



## Star Wars

ExtraOdinary said:


> from the 80's, slowly chipping away at the Congress and finally destroying it in Gujarat
> 
> His Master’s Mind | OPEN Magazine



More i read on him more i figure out the kind of a Genius he really is , He will no odubt end up as the BJP General Secretary and will be responsible for making inroads into West Bangal and U.P



anonymus said:


> Certainly organisation.
> 
> 
> UP is an incomplete job.It would be completed with decimation of Congress,BSP and SP in 2017.




2015 i think

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

Star Wars said:


> 2015 i think



Not possible.

Mulayam has absolute+ majority and most of his MLA's are yadavs or Muslims.


----------



## NKVD

anonymus said:


> Not possible.
> Mulayam has absolute+ majority and most of his MLA's are yadavs or Muslims.


if govt want he can adjourn any state govt and can call election in 1977 janata party adjourned 7 states Govt Under congress and Announced New Elections


----------



## Jason bourne

NKVD said:


> if govt want he can adjourn any state govt and can call election in 1977 janata party adjourned 7 states Govt Under congress and Announced New Elections




In what circumstances ?


----------



## NKVD

Jason bourne said:


> In what circumstances ?


 Any if they Feel they enjoy majority of the people. Govt has the power too do so Like it has power to Declare An Emergency in the nation Specially if the Govt have such huge majority Can Enjoy Ominous Power in the Parliament One who Know the constitution Knows it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

NKVD said:


> Any if they Feel they enjoy majority of the people. Govt has the power too do so Like it has power to Declare An Emergency in the nation Specially if the Govt have such huge majority Can Enjoy Ominous Power in the Parliament One who Know the constitution Knows it.




Then I think maharastra,UP,bihar,asam is likely states  specially if modi wants to devlop india quickly ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467730038171783168
Rofl....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anonymus

NKVD said:


> if govt want he can adjourn any state govt and can call election in 1977 janata party adjourned 7 states Govt Under congress and Announced New Elections




No.

After S.R. Bommai vs Union of India, Application of Art 356 is subject to judicial review.

S. R. Bommai v. Union of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Anyway i want this mullah government to fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> trailer toh deekha deeya bhai sahib ...................baki picture hum 2017 ko release karenge ...............xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for what ..............AAP rocked in punjab ....


Come on - this is not the Vidhan Sabha elections.


----------



## IndoUS

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467730038171783168
> Rofl....


This is just hilarious they have nothing now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467730038171783168
> Rofl....


Bechare AAP MLAs...they must be feeling sick as fcuk right now. Pehle bar MLA bane teh. Acchi khasi life bannewali thi. 'cause of Krazywal's stupidity their situation has become 'na ghar ka...na ghat ka'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KS

Feels good to hear the chants of Har Har Mahadev in the speech of an Indian PM man..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> Why are you trying to argue with that faggot?He hates Punjabis fo sho!
> 
> He is bickering about Punjabis not voting BJP and voting for people like Bhagwant Mann but got no issues with Bengalis voting for a crack addict,Tamils voting for freebies and Kerala voting for a dead ideology.
> 
> Ave ehe jehe duki tiki de muh ni lagi da.



Did you call medical services to get your brain checked? Aivayin sabke fate mein tang adaye jaa rha hai.. I heard you don't care much about Indian politics and rather focus on Australian politics so instead of acting dumb a$$ why not you go stick your neck in some Aussie political discussions.

Try to learn reading, I like Bhagwant mann as person and I have said that many times. I cared about Amritsar because AJ was fighting from there and I never said anything of the sort you are trying to attribute to me. Now, is it clear to you? I have a advise for you - you better put me in your ignore list!!


----------



## jaunty

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467730038171783168
> Rofl....



This is so funny.


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467730038171783168
> Rofl....



Isko koi batao....ki ab Lt. Governor Congress ka nahi BJP ka hai!!!


----------



## anonymus

arp2041 said:


> Isko koi batao....ki ab Lt. Governor Congress ka nahi BJP ka hai!!!




Abhi BJP ka nahin hua hai. 17 ko hoga.


----------



## arp2041

anonymus said:


> Abhi BJP ka nahin hua hai. 17 ko hoga.



Actually this Lt. Governor can't take any small decisions forget such important decision as to giving go ahead for forming a govt. as the Govt. is a caretaker one at the center & any decision can be taken only after new govt. takes oath.

BTW, these idiots were the one who resigned on the first place now they are making a mockery of there own party by asking to CLAIM again for govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Actually this Lt. Governor can't take any small decisions forget such important decision as to giving go ahead for forming a govt. as the Govt. is a caretaker one at the center & any decision can be taken only after new govt. takes oath.
> 
> BTW, these idiots were the one who resigned on the first place now they are making a mockery of there own party by asking to CLAIM again for govt.


Current govt has already gave it's resignation to the President.. & there is nothing they can do now. & the lt Gov needs central govt's nod before going ahead with any directives. & Modi's govt will give go ahead to dissolve the assembly & call for fresh elections.. & Ms Bedi will be the new CM of Delhi!


----------



## LURKER

Dafuq is this . Look at the number of dummy candidates popped up by Ajit Jogi , still that scumbag lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

LURKER said:


> Dafuq is this . Look at the number of dummy candidates popped up by Ajit Jogi , still that scumbag lost.




Muddai laakh bura........................


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Can somebody please tell me why Pakistanis are so scared of Modi ?


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> @jha Jaitley jeeta ?????



Tujhe Pata nahi....? Kabhi kabhi drugs chor bhi diya karo .. Waise Punjab deserves leaders like Amrinder .. We got what we wanted and now you have to live with the likes of Amrinder...Good Luck..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

nick_indian said:


> Can somebody please tell me why Pakistanis are so scared of Modi ?


Coz thats what thy are taught bout India, BJP, RSS, etc in there. There analysts have an Islamic sense of analysis and hence anything nationalist in nature is seen as Radical Hindu and hence bydefault Anti-Pak. Simple.

BJP's policy of sense of 'intolerence towards poking' is understood as 'hatred towards Pakistani'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

ahahahaha koi support nahi dega tujhe ab kejri, go back to running your NGO, enough of nautanki, game over 

AAP MLAs urge Kejriwal to form govt in Delhi once more - The Times of India


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> Did you call medical services to get your brain checked? Aivayin sabke fate mein tang adaye jaa rha hai.. I heard you don't care much about Indian politics and rather focus on Australian politics so instead of acting dumb a$$ why not you go stick your neck in some Aussie political discussions.
> 
> Try to learn reading, I like Bhagwant mann as person and I have said that many times. I cared about Amritsar because AJ was fighting from there and I never said anything of the sort you are trying to attribute to me. Now, is it clear to you? I have a advise for you - you better put me in your ignore list!!


But I do care about Punjab's politics.
Maybe AJ should stick to Delhi,we don't owe him anything that we have to vote for him.

You have been constantly ranting about Punjabis not voting for BJP.

Stop writing that Bollywood Punjabi.....it's not really helping

Freakin mobile webpage...


----------



## KS

cloud_9 said:


> Why are you trying to argue with that faggot?He hates Punjabis fo sho!
> 
> He is bickering about Punjabis not voting BJP and voting for people like Bhagwant Mann but got no issues with Bengalis voting for a crack addict,Tamils voting for freebies and Kerala voting for a dead ideology.
> 
> Ave ehe jehe duki tiki de muh ni lagi da.



"Tamil voting for freebies."

Dude, I really want to take a shot at that..but restraining in order since it might be insulting to other Punjabis because of your stupid comments.


----------



## jandk

KS said:


> "Tamil voting for freebies."
> 
> Dude, I really want to take a shot at that..but restraining in order since it might be insulting to other Punjabis because of your stupid comments.



Without evil North Indians, Modi would never have come into power. South Indians do not have a national feeling


----------



## Android

Guys pleaes not make this inter-state fight


----------



## Kaalapani

random123 said:


> Any support from INSIDE....





jandk said:


> Without evil North Indians, Modi would never have come into power. South Indians do not have a national feeling



Dessimation of DMK shows South nationalism.


----------



## Indrani

jandk said:


> Without evil North Indians, Modi would never have come into power. South Indians do not have a national feeling



Last I checked, Karnataka is in South. TN voted for a damn good administrator too who happens to be very nationalistic. Half the crowd on twitter who ran the social media crusade against congress and dynasty were from South.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

KS said:


> "Tamil voting for freebies."
> 
> Dude, I really want to take a shot at that..but restraining in order since it might be insulting to other Punjabis because of your stupid comments.


I live with an Indian Tamil,he told me about getting Free Tv's.At best it was a general statement.You can vote any one...got no issues.But explain that to the other dude ranting all over the place.
You can take as many shots as you want....


----------



## jaunty

The process of blaming it on MMS and giving a clean chit to the family has started 

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's silence hurt Congress, Kamal Nath says - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

cloud_9 said:


> Why are you trying to argue with that faggot?He hates Punjabis fo sho!
> 
> He is bickering about Punjabis not voting BJP and voting for people like Bhagwant Mann but got no issues with Bengalis voting for a crack addict,Tamils voting for freebies and Kerala voting for a dead ideology.
> 
> Ave ehe jehe duki tiki de muh ni lagi da.




ok theek hai


----------



## indiatester

jaunty said:


> The process of blaming it on MMS and giving a clean chit to the family has started
> 
> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's silence hurt Congress, Kamal Nath says - The Times of India



I liked these comments a bit



> In a TV interview, Nath singled out UPA's rights-based entitlement schemes for hurting the party, saying Congress did not realize India had become "aspirational" and was looking for things like material gains. He said the party's policies and approach were a few years behind the times.
> 
> The argument may, in part, explain why Congress was rejected by all classes despite giving pro-poor schemes as a "right" and making them the main campaign plank, contrary to the "no dole" pitch of rival Narendra Modi.
> 
> Kamal Nath said *"rights", like on food, work and land, did not enthuse people who saw it with a sense of entitlement and felt the government had to give them anyway. While the beneficiary section did not feel indebted to the government, there was a big middle-class which turned against the Congress for these "doles", he said*.



I guess you do tend to miss such points when you try to buy votes rather than govern and lead the country to success.



> Commenting on the defeat, Nath said Congress's Telangana gambit had backfired in the elections. He said while the party was looking for substantive gains in the polls for creating the new state, TDP and BJP managed to win as many seats in the region as Congress.



Same result for the above attitude. Hopefully there will be some change in attitude in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Tujhe Pata nahi....? Kabhi kabhi drugs chor bhi diya karo .. Waise Punjab deserves leaders like Amrinder .. We got what we wanted and now you have to live with the likes of Amrinder...Good Luck..




hahahaha...................u sound funny mate .

wasnt it u who said Jaitley seat nikaal geya hai ??

jaitley jeeta kya?


----------



## Levina

Soumitra said:


> Love your signature


thanks!!
I had to change it...somebody on pdf uses an offensive signature against the "Bharatis" so this one is for him.
Name edited to keep his identity private 



pvsarath said:


> Now those AAP goons should go and do same kind of dharna .


They're celebrating right now that they've managed to get atleast 4 seats in Punjab.
Once they're done with their celebration they might attempt "dharnas" again.



Abingdonboy said:


> Anyone got any pics/vid of MMS going to Rashtrapati Bhavan? Would love to see that Cavalcade!


Did you mean "leaving Rashtrapati bhavan"??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

cloud_9 said:


> I live with an Indian Tamil,he told me about getting Free Tv's.At best it was a general statement.You can vote any one...got no issues.But explain that to the other dude ranting all over the place.
> You can take as many shots as you want....



Dude stop with your BS. Also, your ONE neighbour Indian Tamil does not represent whole of Tamil Nadu. Tamils have voted for AIADMK and Jaya is considered very nationalistic. Many Amma voters are also happy for Modi to be the pm as anyway if Modi fell short, Jaya would have come to the NDA fold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

jandk said:


> Without evil North Indians, Modi would never have come into power. South Indians do not have a national feeling



In Karnataka and Seemandhra, people mainly voted for Modi. People mainly in Tamil Nadu, Kerala, West Bengal and Odisha didn't vote for NDA.


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> I live with an Indian Tamil,he told me about getting Free Tv's.At best it was a general statement.You can vote any one...got no issues.But explain that to the other dude ranting all over the place.
> You can take as many shots as you want....



Jaya is an excellent administrator and very very nationalistic , If anyone can give MODi and run for his money .. She has an excellent way of Balancing Social spending and economic development



INDIC said:


> In Karnataka and Seemandhra, people mainly voted for Modi. People mainly in Tamil Nadu, Kerala, West Bengal and Odisha didn't vote for NDA.



Congress CM in Kerala is actually quiet good better than the rest while Jaya and Naveen are able administrators and hence they do not have anti incumbency .. it will be difficult to break through these states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

ab ban gayi modi sarkar!!!
@levina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

egodoc222 said:


> ab ban gayi modi sarkar!!!
> @levina


 Come straight to the point 
what exactly do you mean??
Mujhe yeh dhamki kyun lag rahi hai??


----------



## egodoc222

levina said:


> Come straight to the point
> what exactly do you mean??
> Mujhe yeh dhamki kyun lag rahi hai??


i know you hate him...so...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

egodoc222 said:


> i know you hate him...so...


 
Karti thi hate.

But 2 cartoons here brainwashed me aka @kurup and @DRAY 

I dont hate him anymore but if the putative PM reneges from his promises then you will see me tainting him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> Did you mean "leaving Rashtrapati bhavan"??



The _Pradhan Mantri_, doesn't live in _Rashtrapati Bhavan(President'sHouse)_!!! He was talking about the video of Dr Manmohan Singh going to the Rashtrapati Bhavan to tender his resignation to the President, Pranab Mukherjee.

P.S: Poor grasp of Hindi khatun, am afraid your future in India doesn't look too bright

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Star Wars said:


> Congress CM in Kerala is actually quiet good better than the rest while Jaya and Naveen are able administrators and hence they do not have anti incumbency .. it will be difficult to break through these states



That's not the problem, there already a lack of opposition party in Parliament. But I would be happy to see national party makes inroad into all states of India.


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cloud_9

Tridibans said:


> Dude stop with your BS. Also, your ONE neighbour Indian Tamil does not represent whole of Tamil Nadu. Tamils have voted for AIADMK and Jaya is considered very nationalistic. Many Amma voters are also happy for Modi to be the pm as anyway if Modi fell short, Jaya would have come to the NDA fold.


LOL! Calm down.He surely doesn't represent Tamils.Neither I have any desire to understand Tamil Politics.I ave never have never stated that Amma and Tamils are anti national.h


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> The _Pradhan Mantri_, doesn't live in _Rashtrapati Bhavan(President'sHouse)_!!! He was talking about the video of Dr Manmohan Singh going to the Rashtrapati Bhavan to tender his resignation to the President, Pranab Mukherjee.


As if I didn't know 
Have you ever been to Rashtrapti bhawan???



Roybot said:


> P.S: Poor grasp of Hindi khatun, am afraid your future in India doesn't look too bright


Meri hindi ki toh tum baat na karoo ....tumse saaf aur shudh hai.Tumne toh apna passport bhi surrender kar diya.. hain na?? Australiyan kahi ke


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> Isko koi batao....ki ab Lt. Governor Congress ka nahi BJP ka hai!!!






arp2041 said:


> Actually this Lt. Governor can't take any small decisions forget such important decision as to giving go ahead for forming a govt. as the Govt. is a caretaker one at the center & any decision can be taken only after new govt. takes oath.
> 
> BTW, these idiots were the one who resigned on the first place now they are making a mockery of there own party by asking to CLAIM again for govt.




It would be difficult for the Lt.Governor not to invite AAP back if they have proof of majority. Any action of dissolving after a claim has been made will be challenged in the courts & would reflect poorly on the new government if it were struck down.


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> Congress CM in Kerala is actually quiet good better than the rest while Jaya and Naveen are able administrators and hence they do not have anti incumbency .. it will be difficult to break through these states



Oomen won because minorities voted him blindly .....


----------



## dray

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha @Marxist @Prometheus @INDIC @Bang Galore @chak de INDIA @Star Wars @Skull and Bones @levina @jbgt90 @Abingdonboy
> thinking of hanging my boots up in PDF (&elsewhere). Spending too much time here over the last 2 years  . Ab jo hona hai ho chukka, elections will now spew up it's results (and maybe modi will win afterall) and no more debates left. Anyway no point in discussing anything from now on- the die is cast. I've been spending way too much time on PDF and need to save my job, so am thinking of 'de-addicting' myself for time being. All the best guys, good luck and have good fun! If the modi era does dawn I hope only the good things you think he will do will come out. Signing off.
> 
> Guynextdoor is out of he building




@Guynextdoor2 Ab jo hona tha ho gaya, wapas aa ja bhai, now you have the huge task of criticizing Modi for the next 5 years at least, maybe more!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bang Galore

NKVD said:


> if govt want he can adjourn any state govt and can call election in 1977 janata party adjourned 7 states Govt Under congress and Announced New Elections




Not possible. There is what is known as the Bommai judgement (in the late 1980's) which simply does not give any government the right to arbitrarily dismiss governments.


----------



## dray

levina said:


> Karti thi hate.
> 
> But 2 cartoons here brainwashed me aka @kurup and @DRAY
> 
> I dont hate him anymore but if the putative PM reneges from his promises then you will see me tainting him.




Cartoons!!! 



levina said:


> Karti thi hate.
> 
> But 2 cartoons here brainwashed me aka @kurup and @DRAY
> 
> I dont hate him anymore but if the putative PM reneges from his promises then you will see me tainting him.




Cartoons!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> Cartoons!!!
> Cartoons!!!


 I think after taking a look at your new DP I should change it to something else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467902576915005440
Me to pahele sehi kaheta tha AAP is blessings in disguise for BJP ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

egodoc222 said:


> yes! he is one the few decisive leaders today....he is keen to prove himself again!!!



Any indication where Seemandhra's capital is going to be?

One of the reasons I think for naidu's down fall was because of the poor farmers grievances. That he focused too much on IT, science but not enough on infrastructure for the poor and the rural area got neglected.



cloud_9 said:


> Why are you trying to argue with that faggot?He hates Punjabis fo sho!
> 
> He is bickering about Punjabis not voting BJP and voting for people like Bhagwant Mann but got no issues with Bengalis voting for a crack addict,Tamils voting for freebies and *Kerala voting for a dead ideology*.
> 
> Ave ehe jehe duki tiki de muh ni lagi da.



Curse of my people 



Bang Galore said:


> Not possible. There is what is known as the Bommai judgement (in the late 1980's) which simply does not give any government the right to arbitrarily dismiss governments.



what dp you think a Modi government will mean for India?

Forget the economy, a lot of the extreme poor are in India, a lot of sanitation infrastructure is absent.



cloud_9 said:


> LOL! Calm down.He surely doesn't represent Tamils.Neither I have any desire to understand Tamil Politics.I ave never have never stated that Amma and Tamils are anti national.h



Actually Tamil Nadu is a better managed state than a lot of their Indian counterparts.

That is like saying in the land of the blind, the half blind is king, but still.


----------



## Chronos

jandk said:


> Without evil North Indians, Modi would never have come into power. *South Indians do not have a national feeling*



This is true.

It is better I think to give these traitorous states Independence


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467896041820270593

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@jha news is showing JDU trying to make 'secular alliance' with RJD after the election debacle.


----------



## scorpionx

Ravi Nair said:


> This is true.
> 
> It is better I think to give these traitorous states Independence


Ravi, you are an anti national.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Star Wars said:


> Hindu nationalist Narendra Modi claims victory as India's next PM - CNN.com
> 
> 
> check the comments section.... its rather wierd


Just one question,if congress had won,would modi still tweeted India has won?


----------



## Kurama

cheekybird said:


> Just one question,if congress had won,would modi still tweeted India has won?


just one question.....when are u joining congress.......


----------



## cheekybird

Kurama said:


> just one question.....when are u joining congress.......


Am already in congress I couldn't vote for them that's another story


----------



## Chronos

cheekybird said:


> Just one question,if congress had won,would modi still tweeted India has won?



He would have said

"my conspiracy to make upper castes the slaves of lower castes have been foiled!"



cheekybird said:


> *Am already in congress* I couldn't vote for them that's another story



Does your Husband know about this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Ravi Nair said:


> He would have said
> 
> "my conspiracy to make upper castes the slaves of lower castes have been foiled!"
> 
> 
> 
> *Does your Husband know about this *


Irrelevant question


----------



## Chronos

scorpionx said:


> Ravi, you are an anti national.



Since southern states have no national feeling, it is better to gt rid of them.

 we need stronger India, and South India has been dragging it back for so long


----------



## dray

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467902576915005440
> Me to pahele sehi kaheta tha AAP is blessings in disguise for BJP ...



Why should we assume that all AAP votes would have gone to Congress and not BJP??


----------



## scorpionx

Ravi Nair said:


> Since southern states have no national feeling, it is better to gt rid of them.
> 
> we need stronger India, and South India has been dragging it back for so long


Can Bengal be part of that confederation? As per logic we are traitors too.


----------



## Chronos

scorpionx said:


> Can Bengal be part of that confederation? As per logic we are traitors too.



No, it will be 1971 situation all over again. 

For Bengal due to geographic separation.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467918197589409792


----------



## scorpionx

Ravi Nair said:


> No, it will be 1971 situation all over again.
> 
> For Bengal due to geographic separation.


Ok


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ravi Nair said:


> No, it will be 1971 situation all over again.
> 
> For Bengal due to geographic separation.


Traitors will be nuked, Heil Modi!



INDIC said:


> @jha news is showing JDU trying to make 'secular alliance' with RJD after the election debacle.


That will be the end of his party , lets see if he is stupid enuff to ally with Lalu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

ExtraOdinary said:


> Traitors will be nuked, Heil Modi!
> 
> 
> That will be the end of his party , lets see if he is stupid enuff to ally with Lalu



Aiyar wrote an article in the Indian Express, about how Modi's win signifies a dark period.
The dying light of freedom | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Marxist said:


> Oomen won because minorities voted him blindly .....


what minorities???what about hindu dominated alappuzha,kollam,kozhikode,thiruvanathapuram seats???


----------



## jandk

Ravi Nair said:


> Since southern states have no national feeling, it is better to gt rid of them.
> 
> we need stronger India, and South India has been dragging it back for so long



n_i_ce sarcasm.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Dillinger said:


> Aiyar wrote an article in the Indian Express, about how Modi's win signifies a dark period.
> The dying light of freedom | The Indian Express


Aiyar has been a bitter man lately , I enjoyed his bitterness and frustration yesterday on the Sardesai channel



scorpionx said:


> Can Bengal be part of that confederation? As per logic we are traitors too.


Good, then we will divert the Ganga and deprive you of fish , poor @BDforever and his countrymen will be unfortunate collateral damage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

DRAY said:


> Why should we assume that all AAP votes would have gone to Congress and not BJP??




AAP damaged Congress in some places while Akalis in others.

For example ........Anandpur Sahib seat was considered a "SAFE" seat for congress ........mainly because the Congess MP "Bittu" was very much liked here and ofcourse he did lots of work .............but Ambika SOni madam forced poor guy to shift to Ludhiana ......a seat where Congress was in very poor condition reason is Manish Tewari uncle ....xD.............

Ambika soni lost by only 20K votes ............while AAP canidate condidate got votes in lakhs 

Funny think ............"Bittu"won from Ludhiana in close fight with Phoolka (AAP) by just 17k votes ...............poor Ambika soni ......xD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> Aiyar wrote an article in the Indian Express, about how Modi's win signifies a dark period.
> The dying light of freedom | The Indian Express



The guy lost his Marbles.

At this point, I wonder if he is just trolling.


----------



## Prometheus

In ludhiana AAP damaged Akalis more ...............rather then congress ...........while in Anadpur sahib ..............AAP damaged Congress


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ravi Nair said:


> The guy lost his Marbles.
> 
> At this point, I wonder if he is just trolling.


It is rumored he was a commie who collected funds for the Chinese in the 1962 war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

jandk said:


> n_i_ce sarcasm.



South India doesn't matter anyway, so it is irrelevant whether it has any anti-national feelings.

It hardly has any effect on GDP, human development indicators and infrastructure.

Getting rid of it will boost India's numbers in these categories.


----------



## Dillinger

Ravi Nair said:


> The guy lost his Marbles.
> 
> At this point, I wonder if he is just trolling.



Kanjar hai. Puri zindagi Madam Ji ki puja jo ki hai. 

They have killed their own party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> It is rumored he was a commie who collected funds for the Chinese in the 1962 war



I thought that was V.K. Krishna Menon.

My god, Southies are anti-national. Quick! Nuke it! (after you leave of course).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Ravi Nair said:


> South India doesn't matter anyway, so it is irrelevant whether it has any anti-national feelings.
> 
> It hardly has any effect on GDP, human development indicators and infrastructure.
> 
> Getting rid of it will boost India's numbers in these categories.



You're not even trying


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> Kanjar hai. Puri zindagi Madam Ji ki puja jo ki hai.
> 
> They have killed their own party.



He came fourth in his own constituency. Wow, that is how far he has fallen.


----------



## INDIC

ExtraOdinary said:


> That will be the end of his party , lets see if he is stupid enuff to ally with Lalu



I thought JDU will return to NDA after the election debacle, people voted for JDU against Lalu Yadav for development, it will surely be the downfall for his party if he allies with Lalu Yadav.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

jandk said:


> You're not even trying



Yeah it's true.

We are part of India too 

Enough of this B.S. North-South divide. Or East west.

Or North-East and North-West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ravi Nair said:


> I thought that was V.K. Krishna Menon.
> 
> My god, Southies are anti-national. Quick! Nuke it! (after you leave of course).


Better option will be to poison the sambar supply


----------



## Dillinger

@Roybot @Skull and Bones @Indischer @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @Ravi Nair 

AND the messiahs step down from the cross to shake hands with those whom they denounced as the devil and his minions.

AAP looks at forming government in Delhi with Congress support again | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> Better option will be to poison the sambar supply



Mani Shankar Aiyer got 5.6% in his own constituency 

@Dillinger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467902576915005440
> Me to pahele sehi kaheta tha AAP is blessings in disguise for BJP ...





@JanjaWeed


----------



## Chronos

Dillinger said:


> @Roybot @Skull and Bones @Indischer @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @Ravi Nair
> 
> AND the messiahs step down from the cross to shake hands with those whom they denounced as the devil and his minions.
> 
> AAP looks at forming government in Delhi with Congress support again | The Indian Express



What did you think of AAP while they were there?


----------



## Skull and Bones

Dillinger said:


> @Roybot @Skull and Bones @Indischer @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @Ravi Nair
> 
> AND the messiahs step down from the cross to shake hands with those whom they denounced as the devil and his minions.
> 
> AAP looks at forming government in Delhi with Congress support again | The Indian Express



Is there going to be a re-election again?


----------



## arp2041

Bang Galore said:


> It would be difficult for the Lt.Governor not to invite AAP back if they have proof of majority. Any action of dissolving after a claim has been made will be challenged in the courts & would reflect poorly on the new government if it were struck down.



The only issue is that it was the same AAP which wanted to DISSOLVE the assembly in the first place, it wanted re-elections & it has lost BADLY in the LS elections in Delhi. With what face they stake the claim to form govt. again??


----------



## jandk

Ravi Nair said:


> Yeah it's true.
> 
> We are part of India too
> 
> Enough of this B.S. North-South divide. Or East west.
> 
> Or North-East and North-West.



Saar I want BJP to get an even stronger mandate with the help of South. Please understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

jandk said:


> Saar I want BJP to get an even stronger mandate with the help of South. Please understand



I don't think Kerala will ever go there.

Telugu and Kannadigas? sure.


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> The only issue is that it was the same AAP which wanted to DISSOLVE the assembly in the first place, it wanted re-elections & it has lost BADLY in the LS elections in Delhi. With what face they stake the claim to form govt. again??



Oh banne de, itne joote khaega (and not the type which will enlarge his party's kitty) ki desh hi chod ke bhaag jaega.

I remember my dad talking with a certain self proclaimed leader of the people (topi from Ggaon if you know what I mean) and telling him to his face that you folks don't understand anything beyond agitational politics of the most parochial kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

abjktu said:


> what minorities???what about hindu dominated alappuzha,kollam,kozhikode,thiruvanathapuram seats???



christians and muslims ,more than 65% of chri-mu votes went for congress ,and in TVM minorties ensured tharoor's victory


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467920390782988289




Dillinger said:


> Oh banne de, itne joote khaega (and not the type which will enlarge his party's kitty) ki desh hi chod ke bhaag jaega.
> 
> I remember my dad talking with a certain self proclaimed leader of the people (topi from Ggaon if you know what I mean) and telling him to his face that you folks don't understand anything beyond agitational politics of the most parochial kind.



Nahi bhai Delli me *"Abki Baar Bedi Sarkar"!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mrallisgood



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

*#YoSagarikaSoSecular* is trending on twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jandk

Ravi Nair said:


> I don't think Kerala will ever go there.
> 
> Telugu and Kannadigas? sure.



And you take pride in this?


----------



## INDIC

jandk said:


> And you take pride in this?



It will be very hard to take Malayalees out of the fantasy towards communism, their leftist orientation is even more than Bengalis. Many Malayalees think they are some kind of flag bearers against 'evil' capitalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> Actually *Tamil Nadu is a better managed state than a lot of their Indian counterparts.*
> 
> That is like saying in the land of the blind, the half blind is king, but still.


Good for the people of Tamil Nadu. that they have a good CM.

But Punjab is struggling,too many problems and the badals are busy selling drugs.After 60 years only 70% people have access to a toilet in the state.Look at the Social,Economic and other indicators they are all mediocre.

Badals were talking of turning Punjab into Cali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

jandk said:


> And you take pride in this?



Nope. It's just electorally it is a stretch.

24% Muslims and 21% Christians. And even though they are running out of steam, a strong communist presence.

It will forever be a backwater 



cloud_9 said:


> Good for the people of Tamil Nadu. that they have a good CM.
> 
> But Punjab is struggling,too many problems and the badals are busy selling drugs.After 60 years only 70% people have access to a toilet in the state.Look at the Social,Economic and other indicators they are all mediocre.
> 
> Badals were talking of turning Punjab into Cali



I am not disagreeing with your points. And being ideologically tied to one party is ill advised.

You kick out the non-performers. To be honest, don't know why BJp supporters here are angry. They got the win, but from my impression their allies in Punjab were a disappointment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Ravi Nair said:


> Nope. It's just electorally it is a stretch.
> 
> 24% Muslims and 21% Christians. And even though they are running out of steam, a strong communist presence.
> 
> It will forever be a backwater
> 
> 
> 
> I am not disagreeing with your points. And being ideologically tied to one party is ill advised.
> 
> You kick out the non-performers. To be honest, don't know why BJp supporters here are angry. They got the win, but from my impression their allies in Punjab were a disappointment.



Malayalis need to stop going to the Gulf. It's the easy way out. Industry needs to be set up there on a large scale.


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041 Did you read Aiyar's article proclaiming that the era of freedom itself has ended with Modi winning? Aiya is probably trying to understand how we can be so foolish as to not see his Rahul Baba's obvious greatness. Tarun Gogoi despite earning some respect by taking responsibility for the loss in Assam has gone back to his old ways by issuing a statement to the effect that ONLY Madam Ji can save the party and rebuild it now.

In Sardesai's show some budhijeevi declared that BJP had endangered democracy because by winning too many seats it has ensured that there won't be a strong opposition against it in the LS. He accused them of therefore endangering the very fabric of Indian democracy, how dare they win too many seats. In as many words by the way, I am not pushing my own interpretation of his words here.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Dillinger said:


> @Roybot @Skull and Bones @Indischer @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @Ravi Nair
> 
> AND the messiahs step down from the cross to shake hands with those whom they denounced as the devil and his minions.
> 
> AAP looks at forming government in Delhi with Congress support again | The Indian Express



Exactly what i wanted. They will now be kicked out of delhi assembly polls aswell 



Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 Did you read Aiyar's article proclaiming that the era of freedom itself has ended with Modi winning? Aiya is probably trying to understand how we can be so foolish as to not see his Rahul Baba's obvious greatness. Tarun Gogoi despite earning some respect by taking responsibility for the loss in Assam has gone back to his old ways by issuing a statement to the effect that ONLY Madam Ji can save the party and rebuild it now.
> 
> In Sardesai's show some budhijeevi declared that BJP had endangered democracy because by winning too many seats it has ensured that there won't be a strong opposition against it in the LS. He accused them of therefore endangering the very fabric of Indian democracy, how dare they win too many seats. In as many words by the way, I am not pushing my own interpretation of his words here.



Frustrated, egoistic, upper class, congress bastard***


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Dillinger said:


> @Roybot @Skull and Bones @Indischer @arp2041 @ExtraOdinary @Ravi Nair
> 
> AND the messiahs step down from the cross to shake hands with those whom they denounced as the devil and his minions.
> 
> AAP looks at forming government in Delhi with Congress support again | The Indian Express


Do you think Congress will support them this time, I very much doubt it given the fact that AAP cost them around 40 Lok Sabha seats in the General Elections

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Ravi Nair said:


> 24% Muslims and 21% Christians. And even though they are running out of steam, *a strong communist presence.*



I have seen many Malayalees working in private companies but still having strong fantasy towards communism and anti-capitalism.


----------



## Chronos

jandk said:


> Malayalis need to stop going to the Gulf. It's the easy way out. Industry needs to be set up there on a large scale.



You mean on a scale that makes sense, because you don't want to Indisutrialise too much and hurt it's image as a tourist hub.

It is the second biggest earner for the state.

And it has to make sense too. Kerala will soon have a greying population, it relies on it's migrants for it's labour now.



INDIC said:


> I have seen many Malayalees working in private companies but still having strong fantasy towards communism and anti-capitalism.



What hypocrisy


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> I am not disagreeing with your points. And being ideologically tied to one party is ill advised.
> 
> You kick out the non-performers. To be honest, don't know why BJp supporters here are angry. They got the win, but from my impression their allies in Punjab were a disappointment.


Confucius says.......It's easier to move a stone than a boulder.

Confucius 2 says......Mighty oaks from little acorns grow.


----------



## SwAggeR

Interesting times ahead in Bihar politics. I hope Bihar don't returns to old jungle raaz.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467934705329774593


----------



## abjktu

Marxist said:


> christians and muslims ,more than 65% of chri-mu votes went for congress ,and in TVM minorties ensured tharoor's victory


why should they vote for bjp???
prominent kerala bjp leader alphonse kananthanam was denied ticket in pathanamthitta segment,just because he is a christian...RSS opposed it and fielded a hindu candidate there...but what happened??
Christians massively voted for congress christian candidate and he won for nearly 50000 votes...
any problem in it??


----------



## Firemaster

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467920390782988289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahi bhai Delli me *"Abki Baar Bedi Sarkar"!!*


Isn't Parody account of Arnab?


----------



## anonymus

ExtraOdinary said:


> It is rumored he was a commie who collected funds for the Chinese in the 1962 war




Not Rumor but Truth. He was in Cambridge in 1962 and collected funds for his ideological brothers.



Ravi Nair said:


> I thought that was V.K. Krishna Menon.
> 
> My god, Southies are anti-national. Quick! Nuke it! (after you leave of course).




Menon committed even grave sin than aiyer. Menon destroyed Army hierarchy by posting his favourites in Army hierarchy and sapped morale by publicly humiliating Generals. Nehru-Menon in their fear of an Army coup declared war on Indian Army itself which was strongest factor in 1962 debacle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Firemaster

SwAggeR said:


> Interesting times ahead in Bihar politics. I hope Bihar don't returns to old jungle raaz.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467934705329774593


"UltraShekularMorcha" with extra shekular toppings


----------



## Marxist

abjktu said:


> why should they vote for bjp???
> prominent kerala bjp leader alphonse kananthanam was denied ticket in pathanamthitta segment,just because he is a christian...RSS opposed it and fielded a hindu candidate there...but what happened??
> Christians massively voted for congress christian candidate and he won for nearly 50000 votes...
> any problem in it??



Did i ask them to vote for BJP ? Go read my first post you quoted .....And second thing BJP canidate mt ramesh got 139K votes ,may be double than last time so RSS done the appropriate thing there ...even if kannathanam was fielded there was no guaranty that the christians will vote for bjp


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> Interesting times ahead in Bihar politics. I hope Bihar don't returns to old jungle raaz.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467934705329774593


Good for BJP in long term.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

SwAggeR said:


> Interesting times ahead in Bihar politics. I hope Bihar don't returns to old jungle raaz.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467934705329774593


Fikar not. JD(U) MLA's are themselves not comfortable aligning with Lalu. There will be a massive rebellion if the tie up happens. And even if it does, consider it as the final nail in the coffin of Ishrat ke Papaji


----------



## Iggy




----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467940257124454400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

Marxist said:


> Did i ask them to vote for BJP ? Go read my first post you quoted .....And second thing BJP canidate mt ramesh got 139K votes ,may be double than last time so RSS done the appropriate thing there ...even if kannathanam was fielded there was no guaranty that the christians will vote for bjp


then,what about christian dominated dukki and chalakudy??...there they voted for CPM independent candidates,not congress or its allies..more over especially in idukki hindus openly supported congress candidate...
there is not much opposition against bjp among kerala christians...the only NDA candidate won from Kerala is a christian and that too in a christian dominated old muvattupuzha segment...


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467939836381245440


----------



## Tridibans

abjktu said:


> then,what about christian dominated dukki and chalakudy??...there they voted for CPM independent candidates,not congress or its allies..more over especially in idukki hindus openly supported congress candidate...
> there is not much opposition against bjp among kerala christians...the only NDA candidate won from Kerala is a christian and that too in a christian dominated old muvattupuzha segment...



NDA won a seat in Kerala? I dont think so....


----------



## Jason bourne

What Our New BJP Government Says For Pakistan : 

Pl don't Miss This Short Video Clip.. 









Oh my God must watch video ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467941639650951168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Jason bourne said:


> What Our New BJP Government Says For Pakistan :
> 
> Pl don't Miss This Short Video Clip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God must watch video ...



If Pakistan won't stop exporting terror, he will sit on their faces. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> What Our New BJP Government Says For Pakistan :
> 
> Pl don't Miss This Short Video Clip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God must watch video ...




OH shit....


----------



## SwAggeR

Jason bourne said:


> What Our New BJP Government Says For Pakistan :
> 
> Pl don't Miss This Short Video Clip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God must watch video ...




Gadkari should be part of CCS.


----------



## abjktu

Tridibans said:


> NDA won a seat in Kerala? I dont think so....


yes...p c thomas,back in 2004..he won from muvattupuzha segment as NDA candinate....but he was disqualified by Kerala high court for wooing voters on religious ground...he published a calendar containing his photo along with pope and mother theresa....


----------



## Jason bourne

DRAY said:


> Why should we assume that all AAP votes would have gone to Congress and not BJP??





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467913017573646336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467943685552746496


----------



## Marxist

abjktu said:


> then,what about christian dominated dukki and chalakudy??...there they voted for CPM independent candidates,not congress or its allies..more over especially in idukki hindus openly supported congress candidate...
> there is not much opposition against bjp among kerala christians...the only NDA candidate won from Kerala is a christian and that too in a christian dominated old muvattupuzha segment...



They are not party candidates in party symbol ,both are independents supported by CPI(M) and left front ,Joyce is idukki bishop's nominee ,ex congress member and innocent is a famous movie actor ,And both are from christian community too

PC thomas won on his own capacity BJP got nothing to do with it,He is son of P.T Chacko and church supported him 2004


----------



## kadamba-warrior

If there is one thing that I want NaMo to do is to provide new rail connectivity similar to golden quadrilateral.


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> Oomen won because minorities voted him blindly .....



My uncle in police works under him , very straight and honest man .. He is usually full of praises for him .. HE is better than the rest of the khangressis as i have been noticing roads being widened , power cuts reducing.. etc....


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467955044021583872

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467955044021583872



The election commission's website was impressive. I was expecting massive lag. But it was smooth as silk.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467960045703938048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Marxist said:


> They are not party candidates in party symbol ,both are independents supported by CPI(M) and left front ,Joyce is idukki bishop's nominee ,ex congress member and innocent is a famous movie actor ,And both are from christian community too
> 
> PC thomas won on his own capacity BJP got nothing to do with it,He is son of P.T Chacko and church supported him 2004


i said cpm independent,not cpm...nda candidate,not bjp...
yes,you are right...p c thomas won on his own image..but,was he an nda candidate or not;?
both innocent and joyce George are Christians..wasn't there congress opponents are also christians???


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467960082303447040


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467940257124454400


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467961243760746496
WTF?? 1.85 lakh kg drugs?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467960508859940864


----------



## Star Wars

desert warrior said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467961243760746496
> WTF?? 1.85 lakh kg drugs?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467960508859940864




WHOA......... 1.85 lakh kg ???? ..this has to be a typo


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Won't support AAP again in Delhi, ready for election: Congress - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Delhi Congress said on Sunday it will prefer fresh election in the city to supporting the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) again to form a government as favoured by a section of AAP MLAs following the drubbing in the Lok Sabha polls. 

Chief spokesperson of Delhi Congress Mukesh Sharma said AAP has no moral right to talk about formation of a government in Delhi again after it went to the Supreme Court seeking dissolution of the assembly and demanding fresh election. 

"There is no question of extending support to AAP to form a government again. Arvind Kejriwal had deserted people of Delhi by resorting to theatrics. He had gone to the Supreme Court seeking dissolution of the House. We will not support the party again," Sharma said. 

After its spectacular performance in the assembly polls, the AAP drew a blank in the Lok Sabha polls though its candidate came second in all the seven constituencies relegating all the sitting Congress MPs including Kapil Sibal, Ajay Maken and Krishna Tirath to the third position. 

"Congress never withdrew support to AAP government. Kejriwal quit the government and left the people of Delhi in a lurch to gain political mileage in the Lok Sabha polls. As they did not succeed in the Lok Sabha polls, they are talking about forming government again," said Sharma. 

In the Lok Sabha polls, BJP not only won all the seven seats but also came first in 60 assembly segments out of 70 while AAP occupied top position only in 10 assembly segments. 

Following the party's dismal performance, some MLAs of the AAP yesterday had mooted a proposal for the party to once again form government in Delhi, with support from either the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) or the Congress. 

A section in the party feels that it should not opt for going to polls immediately and should explore forming the government again. 

Sources in AAP said majority of sitting MLAs in the party did not want to fresh election immediately thinking the "Modi wave" may flatten them all if polls are held anytime soon. 

Accusing Kejriwal of "helping" BJP by ensuring "division of secular votes" in Delhi and elsewhere, Sharma also did not rule out the possibility of some AAP MLAs defecting to the saffron party. 

"Kejriwal has been helping BJP. He ensured BJP's sweep in Delhi through division of secular votes. There is a possibility of some AAP MLAs defecting to BJP. If that happens, then Kejriwal will be responsible," said Sharma. 

He said notwithstanding Congress' poor show, the party was ready for fresh election. 

"We are ready for elections," Sharma said. The BJP has already said that it would prefer fresh election than forming a government through "manipulation".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

abjktu said:


> i said cpm independent,not cpm...nda candidate,not bjp...
> yes,you are right...p c thomas won on his own image..but,was he an nda candidate or not;?
> both innocent and joyce George are Christians..wasn't there congress opponents are also christians???



Joyce is idukki bishop's nominee ,x'ian priests openly campaigned for him,protests against kasthorirangan report helped him and innocent is a famous movie actor and chacko's arrogance also helped him so x'ians voted for them is not a surprise


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467962740980477952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467683674800930816

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Angry Bird

Rahul Gandhi has started preparation for 2019.. and slogan is:
"Tufaan ke baad boonda-baandi, abki baar Rahul Gandhi"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

@jha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Prometheus said:


> @jha


hahahaha very funny. Though Jeitely has his own importance in BJP irrespective of winning or losing. No one can stop him to take one of the top 4 ministries in centre most likely Finance ministry.


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> But I do care about Punjab's politics.
> Maybe AJ should stick to Delhi,we don't owe him anything that we have to vote for him.


Really?? Who are you? Punjab ka thekedaar!!



> You have been constantly ranting about Punjabis not voting for BJP.


This is a political forum and people are talking about one thing or another; not all that you doesn't suits you qualifies for a rant. If your brain is not develop enough to decipher political debates, then I suggest you better stick to betting on games only!!



> Stop writing that Bollywood Punjabi.....it's not really helping


Oh wonderful!! Dude, you seriously need help!! I have spoken the same way through out my life and you are the first one telling me what I speak is Bollywood Punjabi!! You will be surprised most people in and around Delhi speaks the same way!!!



> Freakin mobile webpage...


Buy a better phone....


----------



## SwAggeR

Sanghvi flipping sides.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467976062144491520

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

kaykay said:


> hahahaha very funny. Though Jeitely has his own importance in BJP irrespective of winning or losing. No one can stop him to take one of the top 4 ministries in centre most likely Finance ministry.




Jaitley for finance
Defense to Rajnath Singh


----------



## Chronos

KS said:


> Jaya ll hardly get more than 20 seats. Wait and watch. DMK had a spectacular late resurgence and the third front of NDA has also managed to exceedingly well (above its own expectations).
> 
> Plus I dont know what you people think about TN politics - take it from me in writing - either DMK or ADMK is going to be part of NDA come May 16. It's the ABCD of TN politics.



well at least Guynextdoor got this prediction right anout TN


----------



## paranoiarocks

Android said:


> Just a question guys. If I am not wrong If lower house passes a bill for example on implementation of Uniform Civil Code then the bill moves on to upper house where bjp fails to get it passed due to their lack of numbers and the bill again goes to lower house now if lower house passes this bill again then it is mandatory for upper house to pass that bill. Am I right??? @Bang Galore @jbgt90 @paranoiarocks



You are correct !


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467979979784220672

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467984475905720321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 Did you read Aiyar's article proclaiming that the era of freedom itself has ended with Modi winning? Aiya is probably trying to understand how we can be so foolish as to not see his Rahul Baba's obvious greatness. Tarun Gogoi despite earning some respect by taking responsibility for the loss in Assam has gone back to his old ways by issuing a statement to the effect that ONLY Madam Ji can save the party and rebuild it now.
> 
> In Sardesai's show some budhijeevi declared that BJP had endangered democracy because by winning too many seats it has ensured that there won't be a strong opposition against it in the LS. He accused them of therefore endangering the very fabric of Indian democracy, how dare they win too many seats. In as many words by the way, I am not pushing my own interpretation of his words here.



First of all, I am very THANKFUL to Aiyar for that Chaiwala jibe.............it is responsible for making Modi Sarkar possible.

Second, yes, I heard similar argument from Vinod Mehta on Times now, all INTELLECTUALS have really lost there mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

jbond197 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467984475905720321




All PAAP MLAs want to enjoy material life of MLA. These hyperideologies were lost when for the first time they took support from corrupt Congressies.


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467913017573646336





@JanjaWeed


----------



## WAR-rior

SwAggeR said:


> Sanghvi flipping sides.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467976062144491520


BUGGER OFF sounds so articulated and sofisticated. No? IN common terms it means **** OFF.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467639040205135872


----------



## WAR-rior

arp2041 said:


> First of all, I am very THANKFUL to Aiyar for that Chaiwala jibe.............it is responsible for making Modi Sarkar possible.
> 
> Second, yes, I heard similar argument from Vinod Mehta on Times now, all INTELLECTUALS have really lost there mind.


Aiyar an intelluect? His extrimist thinking has indeed let him be a last option in his own party. Thats his value. And after this decimation of congress, some are thinking of Congress ostracizing him. Poor Guy. 



Ravi Nair said:


> well at least Guynextdoor got this prediction right anout TN


He He. I said 2 months back and it shud be alien to u only if u are not acquainted with TN politics that Amma is a natural ally of Modi. Both are pro development pro governance leaders. When Modi wasnt PM candidate, Jaya was the guest in 2012 Modi CM swearing ceremony. All this spoke Volumes since ages. Election period competition is justified but AIADMK in Modi govt was but obvious.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467994973280145408

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kurama

cheekybird said:


> Am already in congress I couldn't vote for them that's another story


join BJP..and enjoy....why u want to be in looser congress......
u will be provided visa and even indian citizenship....if u will join BJP>>>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

@Roybot @Star Wars @kaykay @jha @jbond197 @NKVD @GreenFoe @Android


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467990010667360257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467990188338053121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467991096359133184

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAR-rior

jaunty said:


> The election commission's website was impressive. I was expecting massive lag. But it was smooth as silk.


Seriously man. It refreshed without even knowing. I use to refresh multiple times to confirm.


----------



## SwAggeR

Butthurts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467995606225784833

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> Did you mean "leaving Rashtrapati bhavan"??


Driving to and from Rashtrapati bhavan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468010135827148801
@JanjaWeed @Android @jha @Jason bourne @Sidak @Abingdonboy @Dillinger @ExtraOdinary others do chk this 

Why Congress Lost The 2014 Indian Election?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The_Showstopper

arp2041 said:


> Bhai how r u? Hope you will be online tomorrow!!



I am fine bhai and I hope you must be on top of the world. 

Recently moved home so don't have a broadband connection yet because of cable guy. But don't you worry I will always be around the corner.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468004171149348864


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Burnol lay lei beta



Beta hum saqt jaan hai. Burnol tu apne liye rakhle kabhi na kabhi kaam aahi jaayega


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468014075964690432


----------



## kbd-raaf

I'm really looking forward to Modi's cabinet. I'm betting powerhouse hard working and efficient political leaders for the Ministries and technocrats for the Minister of State roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468016566534037505


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468017691345690624

lol...


----------



## Marxist

SC&ST representation in parliament and BJP got 66


----------



## Soumitra

Watch Kamal Nath's interview in Headlines Today where he explains congress debacle


----------



## Ammyy

Ammyy said:


> *Aaj Tak
> 10 चंदूलाल साहू खड़े किए कांग्रेस के अजित जोगी ने, फिर भी मोदी के चंदूलाल साहू को नहीं हरा पाए. पढ़ें लोकसभा चुनाव की ये दिलचस्प स्टोरी जो घटित हुई छत्तीसगढ़ की महासमुंद सीट पर
> General Election Results Live Update 2014 AajTak.in*
> 
> *General Election Results Live Update 2014 AajTak.in*aajtak.intoday.in
> छत्तीसगढ़ के पहले मुख्यमंत्री और मौजूदा वक्त में विधायक अजित जोगी ने इस बार लोकसभा चुनाव के लिए ऐसा दांव चला कि हर कोई हक्का बक्का रह गया. उनके मुकाबले बीजेपी की तरफ से कैंडिडेट थे चंदू लाल साहू.



Constituencywise-All Candidates
*Select State * Select State Andaman & Nicobar Islands Andhra Pradesh Arunachal Pradesh Assam Bihar Chandigarh Chhattisgarh Dadra & Nagar Haveli Daman & Diu Goa Gujarat Haryana Himachal Pradesh Jammu & Kashmir Jharkhand Karnataka Kerala Lakshadweep Madhya Pradesh Maharashtra Manipur Meghalaya Mizoram Nagaland NCT OF Delhi Odisha Puducherry Punjab Rajasthan Sikkim Tamil Nadu Tripura Uttar Pradesh Uttarakhand West Bengal *Select Constituency * Select ConstituencyBASTARBILASPURDURGJANJGIR-CHAMPAKANKERKORBAMAHASAMUNDRAIGARHRAIPURRAJNANDGAONSARGUJA


Chhattisgarh - MAHASAMUND
Result Declared
CandidatePartyVotes
CHANDU LAL SAHU (CHANDU BHAIYA)Bharatiya Janata Party503514
AJIT JOGIIndian National Congress502297
*CHANDU LAL SAHU*Independent20255
*CHANDU LAL SAHU*Independent12308
*CHANDU LAL SAHU*Independent10797
KANHAIYA LAL SAHUBahujan Samaj Party10600
*CHANDU LAL SAHU*Independent7091
ABHA PANDEY (GUDIA)Chhattisgarh Swabhiman Manch5868
LAKSHMAN MASTURIYAAam Aadmi Party5524
*CHANDU LAL SAHU*Independent5497
*CHANDOO LAL SAHU*Independent4718
HEMANT PRADHANIndependent3911
*CHANDU RAM SAHU*Independent3732
SUKHNANDAN DESHKARIndependent3670
PREETI DHRUWGondvana Gantantra Party3090
CHAMPA LAL PATELIndependent2409
*CHANDU LAL SAHU*Independent2268
*CHANDURAM SAHU*Independent2167
PATEL SHRI DHAR CHANDRAKARApna Dal1665
*CHANDU RAM SAHU*Independent1628
VIJAY KUMAR PATELIndependent1523
MOHAN LAL PATELBhartiya Shakti Chetna Party1395
DR. RUPANAND SOIIndependent1338
GANGADHAR PATELIndependent1279
DEV PRASAD KELKARIndependent1053
MOTI LAL SAHUIndependent904
MOTILAL SAHUIndependent753
None of the AboveNone of the Above9955
Last Updated at 4:54 PM On 17/5/2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@Roybot Say thanks to @Jason bourne


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Driving to and from Rashtrapati bhavan


@Roybot


----------



## Jason bourne

KRAIT said:


> @Roybot Say thanks to @Jason bourne



Kya hua ? :0


----------



## KRAIT

Jason bourne said:


> Kya hua ? :0


He was thanking me for result in Rajasthan. I was saying he should thank you as that you worked hard for NaMo.


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Beta hum saqt jaan hai. Burnol tu apne liye rakhle kabhi na kabhi kaam aahi jaayega


Wo din aaygei uskei Intzaar mei budei mat hoh jana


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> I'm really looking forward to Modi's cabinet. I'm betting powerhouse hard working and efficient political leaders for the Ministries and technocrats for the Minister of State roles.


Let's hope so. And let's hope he starts the ball rolling straight away. Choosing to pick off the quick-fix issues before addresses the bigger stumbling blocks. Although with the kind of majority he has and the opposition in their own mess he should find it easier to push things through than the UPA. I have been saying for years now I was hoping whoever won won with a signifanct majority because coalition politics coupled with a strong and belligerent opposition is, in part, what lead to the UPA's policy paralysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

FIIs pour in Rs 1-lakh crore since Narendra Modi declared BJP PM candidate - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Modi seems to have given more speeches and media interactions since 16th may then MMS did in 10 years


----------



## Jason bourne

Shatrughan Sinha is being considered for the post of Speaker....After all KHAAMOSH will be more effective than Meera Kumar's Baith jaayiye, Baith jaayiye !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

jandk said:


> Without evil North Indians, Modi would never have come into power. South Indians do not have a national feeling


Please don't make sweeping judgement. Seemandhra and Karnataka have overwhelmingly voted for NDA victory. NDA is now the main opposition Tamil Nadu and Telangana. And in Karela BJP has improved its position. Also it was well known that Amma will come to Modi's rescue if he fell short.

You can't expect people to suddenly vote for BJP without a good base. Its now upto BJP/NDA to build on what they have got in Telangana, Tamil Nadu and Karela. Don't expect UP in South India. UP is the biggest support center of RSS in India.

BJP has also considerably improved its position in WB and North East.

2 Trends are very clear that are there across India in this election.

1) Congress has been more or less wiped out across India minus Kerala (and except some pockets due to individuals)
2) People have overwhelmingly supported NDA across India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Modi's election has destroyed the kahavat Kahan Raja Bhoj Kahan Gangu Teli. Modi (a teli by caste) is now the PM (a raja of India)


----------



## Star Wars

I have this weird feeling ... Decades in the future people will remember this moment just like independence . Prolly Modi will be placed along with other Historical Indian leaders .. Maybe a bit cheesy but considering the Huge Obstacles he has fought and removed . I have a good feeling..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

RJD-JD(U) alliance to emerge in Bihar, Lalu opposed to Nitish as CM | Firstpost

To keep communalism at bay JDU, RJD can come together: Sharad Yadav - IBNLive

After Nitish’s resignation, JD(U) tries to woo Lalu Prasad for ‘secular alliance’ in Bihar - The Times of India

Congratulations to our Bihari brothers!! 

@arp2041 @Ayush @Dem!god @Kurama @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Ravi Nair @levina @scorpionx @Roybot @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DRAY said:


> RJD-JD(U) alliance to emerge in Bihar, Lalu opposed to Nitish as CM | Firstpost
> 
> To keep communalism at bay JDU, RJD can come together: Sharad Yadav - IBNLive
> 
> After Nitish’s resignation, JD(U) tries to woo Lalu Prasad for ‘secular alliance’ in Bihar - The Times of India
> 
> Congratulations to our Bihari brothers!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Ayush @Dem!god @Kurama @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Ravi Nair @levina @scorpionx @Roybot @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed



Ibtida e ishq hai rota hai kya. . . aage aage dekhiye hota hai kya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kurama

DRAY said:


> RJD-JD(U) alliance to emerge in Bihar, Lalu opposed to Nitish as CM | Firstpost
> 
> To keep communalism at bay JDU, RJD can come together: Sharad Yadav - IBNLive
> 
> After Nitish’s resignation, JD(U) tries to woo Lalu Prasad for ‘secular alliance’ in Bihar - The Times of India
> 
> Congratulations to our Bihari brothers!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Ayush @Dem!god @Kurama @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Ravi Nair @levina @scorpionx @Roybot @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @jha


yeah...I read that.....
if nitish is gonna take support from RJD then I am not gonna ever vote for this fellow....
I mean I like him as my CM and he has done some phenomenal work i bihar.... but taking support from a party which ruined bihar is regrettable.....
Bihar ki janta kabhi maaf nai karegi.......kaub sa secular alliance.... fir se gaddhe me jane ki tayari ho rahi hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

DRAY said:


> RJD-JD(U) alliance to emerge in Bihar, Lalu opposed to Nitish as CM | Firstpost
> 
> To keep communalism at bay JDU, RJD can come together: Sharad Yadav - IBNLive
> 
> After Nitish’s resignation, JD(U) tries to woo Lalu Prasad for ‘secular alliance’ in Bihar - The Times of India
> 
> Congratulations to our Bihari brothers!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Ayush @Dem!god @Kurama @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Ravi Nair @levina @scorpionx @Roybot @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @jha



Sharad Yadav pagla gaya hai... Use ab ek kutta bhi nahi puchega.. Just by resigning, Nitish has ensured that he remains numero uno in JD-U. Sharad Yadav will have to take a hike if wants to form a "secular" alliance with Lalu. If JD-U aligns with Lalu, their vote share will crash down to 5-6 % while BJP will gain another 10 %.. ANti-Lalu sentiment is huge and anti-secular sentiment does not exist in Bihar... EK baharwala ( Sharad Yadav) isko kya samjhega..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> Sharad Yadav pagla gaya hai... Use ab ek kutta bhi nahi puchega.. Just by resigning, Nitish has ensured that he remains numero uno in JD-U. Sharad Yadav will have to take a hike if wants to form a "secular" alliance with Lalu. If JD-U aligns with Lalu, their vote share will crash down to 5-6 % while BJP will gain another 10 %.. ANti-Lalu sentiment is huge and anti-secular sentiment does not exist in Bihar... EK baharwala ( Sharad Yadav) isko kya samjhega..


Is sharad yadav is not from bihar


----------



## JanjaWeed

DRAY said:


> RJD-JD(U) alliance to emerge in Bihar, Lalu opposed to Nitish as CM | Firstpost
> 
> To keep communalism at bay JDU, RJD can come together: Sharad Yadav - IBNLive
> 
> After Nitish’s resignation, JD(U) tries to woo Lalu Prasad for ‘secular alliance’ in Bihar - The Times of India
> 
> Congratulations to our Bihari brothers!!
> 
> @arp2041 @Ayush @Dem!god @Kurama @chak de INDIA @Indischer @Ravi Nair @levina @scorpionx @Roybot @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed @jha


I really feel pity for Nitish Kumar's situation. From a popular CM & a credible leader in Bihar to Dhobi ka kutta in just a short span of time! warewah.. yeh politics bhi ajeeb sa khel hai. JDU from 20 MPs down to 2 & LJP from 0 MPs to 6 MPs. It's all about making right decisions at right time. & Nitish Kumar was blinded by his ego... & he is paying for it badly now!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

Kurama said:


> yeah...I read that.....
> if nitish is gonna take support from RJD then I am not gonna ever vote for this fellow....
> I mean I like him as my CM and he has done some phenomenal work i bihar.... but taking support from a party which ruined bihar is regrettable.....
> Bihar ki janta kabhi maaf nai karegi.......kaub sa secular alliance.... fir se gaddhe me jane ki tayari ho rahi hai....



He is probably the best CM Bihar has ever got, I hope better sense will prevail. However, is there any credible CM candidate from the BJP camp?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kurama

DRAY said:


> He is probably the best CM Bihar has ever got, I hope better sense will prevail. However, is there any credible CM candidate from the BJP camp?


pata nai..shushil modi ke alwa o koi nai hai....
mere ko bana dega to mai bihar sudhar dunga agle 5 sallo me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> Really?? Who are you? Punjab ka thekedaar!!
> 
> 
> This is a political forum and people are talking about one thing or another; not all that you doesn't suits you qualifies for a rant. If your brain is not develop enough to decipher political debates, then I suggest you better stick to betting on games only!!
> 
> 
> Oh wonderful!! Dude, you seriously need help!! I have spoken the same way through out my life and you are the first one telling me what I speak is Bollywood Punjabi!! You will be surprised most people in and around Delhi speaks the same way!!!
> 
> 
> Buy a better phone....


I'm !!! What now ?

"_Kahda Oh Punjabi Jisnu Aye Punjabi Na_" 



> Aivayin *sabke* fate *mein* tang adaye* jaa rha hai.*


WTF! is this ? There were 3-4 Punjabi words in your sentence (mostly picked from a Bollywood movie).Don't tell me you consider yourself as a Punjabi 

Most people identify themselves as Delhiwalas's and those Hindi speakers/mixers are fakes.There are other Punjabi's here you can ask them if they consider these people as Punjabi's.

Now I can see the cause behind the butthurt.



Prometheus said:


> @jha


Amrinder should thank Majithia for the win.Who was the genius who thought that you can throw Sidhu out from Amritsar and still wish that people will vote for your new candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> "_Kahda Oh Punjabi Jisnu Aye Punjabi Na_"
> .


Abay duffer, I never said I was speaking in Punjabi.. This kind of mix (mostly Hindi) is spoken in many areas but you would know if you stop smoking that weed you are on!!

"Dusre ke phate mein taang adana" is an hindi idiom as far as I know. Ainvayi probably the only punjabi word used and that caused so much pain in your behind!!


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> Abay duffer, I never said I was speaking in Punjabi.. This kind of mix (mostly Hindi) is spoken in many areas but you would know if you stop smoking the weed you are on!!
> 
> phate mein taang adana is an hindi idiom as far as I know. Ainvayi probably the only punjabi word and that caused so much pain in your behind!!


LOL! You should have made it clear that you are a Hindi speaker.Why post random stuff to justify your weird mix.

Shoo!Shoo! outsider......Ring AJ too,


----------



## SwAggeR

NKVD said:


> Is sharad yadav is not from bihar




No, he isn't .Actually he is from MP.

New govt will call joint sittings of Houses to push through key bills - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> LOL! You should have made it clear that you are a Hindi speaker.Why post random stuff to justify your weird mix.
> 
> Shoo!Shoo! outsider......Ring AJ too,



Why do I need to clarify something when I never made any claims at the first place? Talking about mix - Isn't Punjabi a language a born out of Sanskrit mixed with certain outsider's languages? Should I call you an outsider for picking up the outsider's influence?


----------



## Indrani

*Narendra Modi: the End of Slavery and a civilizational victory*
*by Sandeep • May 18, 2014 • 9 Comments*
*Annihilation,* not _decimation_ is the word you’re looking for. Forget the BJP tally. Forget expert election punditry. Forget everything else. Focus on what just _one man_ has acutally accomplished. He accomplished what looked seemingly impossible even a week ago: the annihilation of a party, whose dissolution Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi recommended more than 60 years ago. For all his faults, Gandhi was gifted with a good sense of foresight. In today’s terms it means just this: he foresaw that the party, which was at the forefront of India’s freedom struggle could only be sustained by creating a nationwide ecosystem of slavery. And that party, the *Indian National Congress Party*, the very party which fought to liberate India from British rule, after 60 years, was headed by an Italian who, just like the colonial British, used deracinated, servile Indians to run not just the party but the entire nation. This _one man_ has reduced it to a state, in a democracy, where even if it desperately wants to, cannot by law become the principal _Opposition Party._ And this is the same party which was in Government for the last _ten years._

And it took exactly _one man_ from the selfsame Mohandas Gandhi’s selfsame state of Gujarat to fulfill that selfsame Gandhi’s dream. Except that where Gandhi recommended voluntary dissolution, this man opted for annihilation. *Please put your hands together for Prime Minister Narendra Damodardas Modi.*

Way back in 2010, I wrote a piece where I basically said that *Narendra Modi is an idea whose time has come.* In less than three years after I wrote that, the idea began to crystallize in the minds of the Indian people, and on *16 May 2014*, it finally emerged as an inspiring and sturdy sculpture which will continue to inspire and more importantly, endure. *Please put your hands together for Prime Minister Narendra Damodardas Modi.*

Frankly, the Remote Control Rani-led Congress never stood a chance from day one.

But that’s understandable. That happens when you have utterly servile people as your closest advisors, no matter how accomplished they are and what their qualifications are. The biggest symbol of this is *Manmohan Singh*–although it pains me to use such language while referring to him because he was after all the Prime Minister. Yet, he cannot evade that _responsibility_ because it was _only_ during his decade-long tenure that the authority of the Prime Minister’s office was so thoroughly decimated. With him being a passive abettor of said decimation. It was also during his tenure that the office and the authority of the President of India was equally, if not horribly debased. And so starting with the First Citizen of India all the way up to the last footsoldier of the Congress party, every single person, and every single institution was completely disenfranchised, devalued and debased on a scale never seen before. And the evil genius of the Congress ecosystem carried out this destructive rampage riding on the back of just one word: *secularism*.

And that’s why I say Remote Control Rani-led Congress never stood a chance from day one. _Chief_ Minister Narendra Modi took that selfsame one word, interpreted it in the same sense that the Congress did but with a tiny difference: *his interpretation was based on honesty*. He simply said *Secularism is India first.* In other words, Narendra Modi’s secularism was a secularism that aimed at uniting the Indian people whereas the Nehru-inspired _Congress secularism_was aimed at dividing the Indian people only because he and his dynasty could stay in power forever.

And so when you puncture the most powerful weapon in your opponent’s arsenal like _this,_ what else is your opponent left with?

The answer: *Rahul Gandhi*. A pitiable prince of a crumbling palace, whose appearance of glamour, grace, and grandeur rests merely on timely paint jobs on the outer walls. Inside resided the Queen, shielded by her servile minions, and the Prince, a prisoner of his own rebellion against education and commonsense. And each time when the Prince’s rebellion failed miserably, he escaped to Spain to plot his next round of yet another failed rebellion. A loser who “(I) lost it.” An MP who compliments Gujarat’s women for “producing” surplus milk in Gujarat. A believer of empowerment of Venezuelan women. A future Prime Minister who can’t spot Arunachal Pradesh on the Indian map. An absentee Parlimentarian. A paper-tearer. A party animal forced into politics.

This then is the sum and substance of the formidable opponent of a battle-hardened warrior who looked at his wounds as festering inspirations, as painful reminders of the culture of servility that eats the nation from within, a culture that needs to be urgently replaced by a culture of meritocracy, decency, prosperity and peace.

Dig up whatever reports you want to. Every single attack by the Congress and Congress clones against *Narendra Modi*during the past decade only served to weaken them in direct proportion to the intensity of their attack against him, and served in equal measure, to strengthen him. Some hugely visible instances:

1. _Gujarat elections circa 2007_: Narendra Modi is a *maut ka saudagar*, thundered the shielded Queen following the script of a Jihadi named *Javed Akhtar*. *Result:* Narendra Modi reelected for the second time.

2. _Gujarat elections 2012_: the Queen, beaten badly five years ago, feeling those reverberations, groping for an intelligible response. *Result:* Sonia Gandhi hands victory to Narendra Modi. Elected for the _third_ time.

3. _Lok Sabha elections 2014_: *Narendra Modi, the chaiwala can never become the Prime Minister*, claimed*Alcoholic Aiyar*. *Narendra Modi elected as the Prime Minister of India.*

*Moral of the story:* You call me a bad guy once, twice, thrice, ten times, I am a bad guy. You call me a bad day 82340238402834803284 times every single day for 10 years, _you_ are the bad guy.

To its credit, the Congress gave up the 2014 Lok Sabha elections long ago without even a semblance of fight. That is as it should be. The Congress has been used to winning election after election using divisiveness, skullduggery, violence, and all of the above, and projecting such ill-gotten victories as the “verdict of the people.” And so when it was confronted for the very first time with an opponent who upset every known Congress formula of winning elections, an opponent who sought votes based on his _record of delivered, visible achievements _instead of spurious slogans and appeals to heredity, what option does it have other than giving up? More so when it has _nothing to defend_, forget projecting anything as achievement.

What we should never forget is the fact that it was not just the Congress alone that fought the 2014 Lok Sabha polls.*The entire Congress arsenal fought*. And with all its might. I could name names. But that’d mean giving them oxygen that they don’t deserve. Like food, even oxygen has to be earned. Supporting the Congress is equivalent to *looting oxygen from someone who has nothing except his/her breath.* The arsenal that comprises the Congress’ political allies, intellectuals, academics, the media, the LitFest mafia, and most important, the institutions of the state it has successfully subverted, controlled, and unleashed to stop just _one man_. The nationwide Congress arsenal. None of us have seen the Kurukshetra war. So far removed from time. Maybe fact. Maybe fiction. And if you are a staunch “realist,” “rationalist,” or whatever, you will view the plight of the Pandavas with skepticism at the most. Sympathy for the Pandavas’ plight? Maybe. Maybe not. But you all know the story of the Kurukshetra war. And it is exactly what *Narendra Modi* has fought. Against impossible odds. Against the entire might of a subverted state.

And won. And annihilated the opponent.

Although I’m no Bollywood fan, the temptation to quote this rather crude dialogue from a Salman Khan movie: “_Itne ched karenge ke confuse ho jaaoge ki saans kahan se le aur paade kahan se.” _That, currently is the state that *Narendra Modi* has reduced the Congress (or what is left of it) to.

More than anything, what Narendra Modi has achieved is a *civilizational victory.*

If we trace at least 5000 years of Indian history, we find some major epochs. The first perhaps is Alexander’s invasion of India–the first external, _Western_ invasion of India. From then to now, India remembers his “invasion” as nothing more than an antbite. The next is the Arab invasion of Sindh, which India resisted successfully for nearly 300 years. But the definitive, destructive and hugely successful and successive inroads into India were Mahmud Ghaznavi’s relentless attacks. Inroads into Gujarat. Destruction and looting of Somanath. And Mohammed Ghori onwards, the native resistance both failed to update itself and comprehend what exactly motivated that kind of barbaric and sustained attacks. From then till the 14th Century, a century that marks another epoch that helped stop the destructive, savage, and debauched worldwide perversion named Islam. It was the 14th Century that saw the rise and rise of the Vijayanagar Empire that stood as the indestructible mountain, which solidly saved South India from undergoing the fate of North India whose sorry and painful fate needs no elaboration but whose agonizing story needs to be told in full detail, free from Nehruvian politics. Post Vijayanagar saw another epoch heralded by Shivaji, and then the Maratha Empire which not only undid the savage “legacy” of centuries-long Muslim rule but reclaimed in large part the native Indian spirit, culture and civilization.

And *May 16 2014* marks the beginning of a similar epoch.

*Please put your hands together for Prime Minister Narendra Damodardas Modi.*

*Postscript:* My life has been always been guided by convictions that I imbibed from reading Vedanta, Adi Shankara, and countless such people to whom I owe everything. One conviction that’s never left me, that I will never leave is the fact that without Sanatana Dharma, the world has much to lose, and that Sanatana Dharma is capable of, and has always stood by this nation in times of extreme crisis. In *Narendra Damodardas Modi*, I’ve seen for at least 12 years, a human expression of that philosophical spirit that rejuvenates itself. He is Prime Minister now. But to me, he will always be a symbol of Dharma, a communal term of which I am immensely proud.

Narendra Modi: the End of Slavery and a civilizational victory | The Rediscovery of India




This is BJP candidate from Mysore, Pratap Simha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468076295473999872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> Why do I need to clarify something when I never made any claims at the first place? Talking about mix - Isn't Punjabi a language a born out of Sanskrit mixed with certain outsider's languages? Should I call you an outsider for picking up the outsider's influence?


Now clutching on to the Sanskrit argument.Where did Sanskrit originate ??? 

You are still an outsider


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> Now clutching on to the Sanskrit argument.Where did Sanskrit originate ???
> 
> You are still an outsider



Ok, You are an insider sitting in Australia!!!


----------



## cloud_9

jbond197 said:


> Ok, You are an insider sitting in Australia!!! Who anyways would like to associate with charsis??


LOL! FlagFail!

What are you going to do with so many eggs ?


----------



## jbond197

cloud_9 said:


> LOL! FlagFail!
> 
> What are you going to do with so many eggs ?


I will wait for them to hatch and then you know well what I wil do with them.. LOL

Chal ab pakana band kar aur apni betting pe focus kar!!


----------



## paranoiarocks

Android said:


> Just a question guys. If I am not wrong If lower house passes a bill for example on implementation of Uniform Civil Code then the bill moves on to upper house where bjp fails to get it passed due to their lack of numbers and the bill again goes to lower house now if lower house passes this bill again then it is mandatory for upper house to pass that bill. Am I right??? @Bang Galore @jbgt90 @paranoiarocks


I think with such majority in LS they can call joint session to pass any normal bill with a majority 

How BJP can overcome the Rajya Sabha challenge | Firstpost


----------



## Dillinger

paranoiarocks said:


> I think with such majority in LS they can call joint session to pass any normal bill with a majority
> 
> How BJP can overcome the Rajya Sabha challenge | Firstpost



@Android

Any monetary bill is the exclusive prerogative of the Lok Sabha, so even if the RS refuses to give its assent to it the minute the bill returns to the LS it is deemed passed, so on that the NDA govt. has exclusive control.

On any regular bill, the RS's assent is required and here the NDA has a small hold in the RS BUT under article 118 a joint session of the houses can be called wherein the numbers of both houses count cumulatively, wherein the NDA's 336(LS)+64(RS) is again a majority, so any such bill can be passed, not to mention that the Modi wave has ensured that if the BJP+ plays its cards right then in 3 years time it can drastically change the RS numbers.

A bill dealing with a constitutional amendment (eg. article 370 or Panchayati Raj) cannot be passed without outside support since here the assent of both houses is required and here a joint session cannot be called.

Of course remember that a real UCC would also render the Hindu code bill null and void, not that I am complaining, they need to go.


@Android @paranoiarocks @karan21 (I believe I had addressed this issue with you too earlier Karan, I might have made the same mistake there too)- *EDIT:- ITS' ARTICLE 108

AND THE PAPERS ARE CONFIMRING THAT THE NDA/BJP WILL INDEED BE TAKING THE JOINT SITTING ROUTE FOR KEY LEGISLATION TILL THE PICTURE IN THE RS CHANGES.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Bang Galore said:


> Very overstated point. Jayalalitha is as ruthless as they come. If Modi stood in her way, she too would have called him communal & the like . Political friendships are just that, just a show for Tv. Nothing more.




Modi assures Jaya of "absolute cooperation" | The Asian Age


----------



## Levina

Kurama said:


> pata nai..shushil modi ke alwa o koi nai hai....
> mere ko bana dega to mai bihar sudhar dunga agle 5 sallo me...


Phir toh hogaya Bihar ka kalyan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurama

levina said:


> Phir toh hogaya Bihar ka kalyan


kyu tumhe mujh pe barosa nai hai kya.....


----------



## Levina

Kurama said:


> kyu tumhe mujh pe barosa nai hai kya....


Bharosa and woh bhi tumpe????

Bihar might just vanish of India's map if they hand you its command.


----------



## Marxist

25 world newspaper front pages with Narendra Modi and BJP’s victory headlines......

*25 world newspaper front pages with Narendra Modi and BJP's victory headlines*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> The only issue is that it was the same AAP which wanted to DISSOLVE the assembly in the first place, it wanted re-elections & it has lost BADLY in the LS elections in Delhi. With what face they stake the claim to form govt. again??



They have no face, I was only commenting on the legal view point.


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> what dp you think a Modi government will mean for India?
> 
> Forget the economy, a lot of the extreme poor are in India, a lot of sanitation infrastructure is absent.



I hope for a lot. This is as big a mandate as anyone could hope for. Sanitation infrastructure could well be one of the ways the MNREGA funds could be used for. I personally agree with Arun Shourie's view point that such schemes are merely "throwing money out of the window" but even if political needs necessitate it's continuation, I hope one of the ways it is better directed is for improving sanitation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Kurama said:


> join BJP..and enjoy....why u want to be in looser congress......
> u will be provided visa and even indian citizenship....if u will join BJP>>>


Still NO


----------



## arp2041

Sonia & Rahul Gandhi aren't keen to become Leader of Opposition, I think Gandhis are only born to become PM!!


----------



## Kurama

levina said:


> Bharosa and woh bhi tumpe????
> 
> Bihar might just vanish of India's map if they hand you its command.


 
hw can it vanish from india map...its nt Bangladesh that will be submerged under water....
i will make bihar the top state in india and india a top country....


cheekybird said:


> Still NO


kyun nahi jii....
bjp me kya kharabi hai....its tons better than congress.... and rahul jaise to kitne road me uuhi ghumte mil jayege...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Kurama said:


> kyun nahi jii....
> bjp me kya kharabi hai....its tons better than congress.... and *rahul jaise to kitne road me uuhi ghumte mil jayege...*






arp2041 said:


> Sonia & Rahul Gandhi aren't keen to become Leader of Opposition, I think Gandhis are only born to become PM!!


Yes they are,facts are facts


----------



## Kurama

cheekybird said:


> Yes they are,facts are facts


theek hai jee....

agar mere baato ka yakeen na ho to aap khud hi dekh lo.... india me laluo ki kami nai hai ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

Modi aata dekh kar JDU, RLD, SP, BSP, DMK, Congress sabke burre din aa gaye.. Nitesh Kumar ko fek diya Bihar CM ki chair se


----------



## cheekybird

Kurama said:


> theek hai jee....
> 
> agar mere baato ka yakeen na ho to aap khud hi dekh lo.... *india me laluo ki kami nai hai ..*


Good to know there are many modis there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurama

cheekybird said:


> Good to know there are many modis there



mai rahul ki baat kar raha hu....
rahul was very happy after election results u know why .
kyunki ab usse chota bheem dekhte time koi pareshsn nai karega...


----------



## cheekybird

Kurama said:


> mai rahul ki baat kar raha hu....
> rahul was very happy after election results u know why .
> *kyunki ab usse chota bheem dekhte time koi pareshsn nai karega.*..


Oh so it's modis fav show,didnt know that


----------



## anonymus

Marxist said:


> 25 world newspaper front pages with Narendra Modi and BJP’s victory headlines......
> 
> *25 world newspaper front pages with Narendra Modi and BJP's victory headlines*




Looks like New York Times, frankfurter allgemeine, Buenos aires herald , staebrok and Guardian are still sorely butthurt.

Missing from list is The Economist but...................err wait, it is a bi-weekly newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurama

cheekybird said:


> Oh so it's modis fav show,didnt know that


bas bahot ho gaya...
only pappu and 5 yrs old kid watch choota bheem...
he was also happy because now he can visit his mausi home in italy .
rahul ke acche din aane wale hai...kyunki mausi ke ghar ghumne jane walw hai. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Kurama said:


> bas bahot ho gaya...
> only pappu and 5 yrs old kid watch choota bheem...
> he was also happy because now he can visit his mausi home in italy .
> rahul ke acche din aane wale hai...kyunki mausi ke ghar ghumne jane walw hai. .


Modi ki Mausi Kahan rehti hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> I hope for a lot. This is as big a mandate as anyone could hope for. Sanitation infrastructure could well be one of the ways the MNREGA funds could be used for. I personally agree with Arun Shourie's view point that such schemes are merely "throwing money out of the window" but even if political needs necessitate it's continuation, I hope one of the ways it is better directed is for improving sanitation.



I have read that Modi is an admirer of East Asian economies like South Korea, Japan and China  

Do you think Massive infrastructure building and a massive shift to manufacturing activity is a possibility?



cheekybird said:


> Modi ki Mausi Kahan rehti hai?



jokes aside, what is your view on Modi?


----------



## cheekybird

Ravi Nair said:


> jokes aside, what is your view on Modi?


Does it even matter do you want to know about my views on Rahul?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Kurama said:


> hw can it vanish from india map...its nt Bangladesh that will be submerged under water....
> i will make bihar the top state in india and india a top country....


And how do you intend to achieve it?



cheekybird said:


> Does it even matter do you want to know about my views on Rahul?


Poor guy is gonna resign soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kurama

cheekybird said:


> Modi ki Mausi Kahan rehti hai?


modi ki mausi islamabad me rahti hai...



levina said:


> And how do you intend to achieve it?
> 
> 
> Poor guy is gonna resign soon


hehehe......
i hv big plans....lets see...hw much can i achieve...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


> Does it even matter do you want to know about my views on Rahul?



Naah.....we don't want to hear about another "Veer Zaara"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

@jha what do you think about things going on in Bihar.


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> I have read that Modi is an admirer of East Asian economies like South Korea, Japan and China
> 
> Do you think Massive infrastructure building and a massive shift to manufacturing activity is a possibility?



Yes to the first, desirable to the 2nd ( will require suport of states)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468322404540768256


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468297936388911104
Putin congratulates Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Anthony may be leader of opposition in LS


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Anthony may be leader of opposition in LS



HUH? how come??? he is a member of RS right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Star Wars said:


> Anthony may be leader of opposition in LS





I think the maximum number of congress in LS will be Mallu! =D


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> HUH? how come??? he is a member of RS right?



dont ask me.... its there in times now


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Anthony may be leader of opposition in LS


no... we want Pappu as the opposition leader. TRP of LS TV will touch the roof to see RG taking on Modi in the Parliament!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Ravi Nair said:


> I think the maximum number of congress in LS will be Mallu! =D



But antony cannot be in that list because he is from RS...... But yes close to 20% of UPA and 20% of INC seats are from Kerala, and Keralites contribute only 2% of overall Indian population.....



Star Wars said:


> dont ask me.... its there in times now



my question was, RS member can be elected or appointed as a leader of LS.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> my question was, RS member can be elected or appointed as a leader of LS.....



I really don;t know , i saw it quiet clearly in Times now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> no... we want Pappu as the opposition leader. TRP of LS TV will touch the roof to see RG taking on Modi in the Parliament!



Fool!

20% of Congress people in Lok Sabha are from Kerala.

By numbers our people should lead the opposition 

wait,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> HUH? how come??? he is a member of RS right?



Its learder of party in RS not Leader oppos in Lok Sabha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> Fool!
> 
> 20% of Congress people in Lok Sabha are from Kerala.
> 
> By numbers our people should lead the opposition
> 
> wait,


Will be 100% representation from Kerala next time around... & the dynasty can shift to TVM instead!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468336722615349248


----------



## Chronos

Why is Naveen Patnaik popular in Odisha?


----------



## INDIC

@JanjaWeed @Roybot @jha What's with this so many Chandu Lal Sahu on Mahasamund seat where Ajit Jogi was fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468357934305378306


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> Why is Naveen Patnaik popular in Odisha?



4 times CM .... he is seen as a very good administrator 

Articles about Naveen Patnaik - Economic Times

Naveen Patnaik: The man who transformed Odisha : Special Report - India Today

Maha CM offers to Resign


----------



## SRP

Ravi Nair said:


> Why is Naveen Patnaik popular in Odisha?



1 rupee for a kg of rice 

@thesolar65 @Dash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

INDIC said:


> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @jha What's with this so many Chandu Lal Sahu on Mahasamund seat where Ajit Jogi was fighting.


& the funniest part was... he still lost! But managed to reduce the difference with his dirty trick though. EC needs come down heavily on these kinds of mischievous tactics by candidates!


----------



## Soumitra

Contribute to Ek Bharat Shrestha Bharat movement. Fill the form at

Namo Form

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jitan Ram Manjhi to be new CM of Bihar
@jha yeh kaun saab hai? Will it change JDU's fortunes in Bihar politics?


----------



## cloud_9

When will the new PM be sworn into office and when is he selecting his cabinet ?


----------



## Star Wars

Arun Shourie as Finance , Arun Jaitley as External Affairs , Modi himself want Home , Murli mahoar Joshi as Defence ... this is as per CNN -IBN .. Rajnath will not be inducted immidiatly

Sushma will be in HRD



cloud_9 said:


> When will the new PM be sworn into office and when is he selecting his cabinet ?



21st May


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Arun Shourie as Finance , Arun Jaitley as External Affairs , Modi himself want Home , Murli mahoar Joshi as Defence ... this is as per CNN -IBN .. Rajnath will not be inducted immidiatly
> 
> Sushma will be in HRD
> 
> 
> 
> 21st May



Uski maanki aankh me bhi yahi soch raha tha home ministry modi ko rakhni chahiye  genious esa hi honga aab to


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Uski maanki aankh me bhi yahi soch raha tha home ministry modi ko rakhni chahiye  genious esa hi honga aab to



Rajnath ko defence deta...whats so special about Murli mahoar Joshi ..or will he be remote controlled ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468386165330935808
lol... looks like everyone but Sonia and Rahul will be axed


----------



## JanjaWeed

JanjaWeed said:


> yeh lo... naya natak chalu. They will offer to resign... & the party will refuse to accept resignation! & media will try to sell it to the public. bwwaahhh... not going to work any more. Yeh public hai...sub jaanti hai!



Oh look.. that was easy... as expected!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Jason bourne said:


> Uski maanki aankh me bhi yahi soch raha tha home ministry modi ko rakhni chahiye  genious esa hi honga aab to




Common sense if you don't want to mess with Internal security. Under Modi, specialist professionals can run that part of the ministry. I believe Mr. Modi did toy with the idea of bifurcating home and keeping internal security if he had to offer that portfolio, to Rajnath Singh or anyone else.



Star Wars said:


> Rajnath ko defence deta...whats so special about Murli mahoar Joshi ..or will he be remote controlled ?
> [



Bad, bad news if true. While Joshi is fairly competent, he simply is from another century for this ministry.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Bad, bad news if true. While Joshi is fairly competent, he simply is from another century for this ministry.



Same view here , i am suspecting Murli Man Joshi will be "Yes man" figure to Modi


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Same view here ,* i am suspecting Murli Man Joshi will be "Yes man" figure to Modi*



He isn't. He couldn't even keep to the script during the elections. This _"probable" _appointment is a real shocker. He is senior to Mr.Modi & will likely be a problem wherever he is put but this ministry does not need to have that. We have had enough jokers in defence to entertain another one.


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Same view here , i am suspecting Murli Man Joshi will be "Yes man" figure to Modi




Ow MM joshi as DM havent read that part  impossible ... not gonna happen


----------



## Iggy

Soumitra said:


> Contribute to Ek Bharat Shrestha Bharat movement. Fill the form at
> 
> Namo Form



Is this genuine??


----------



## Fawkes

seiko said:


> Is this genuine??


yes.
its from his official site


----------



## Marxist

seiko said:


> Is this genuine??



Yes ...did you filled that form ?


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468399615520149505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468399052229341184
They won't let this old man sleep peacefully.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468401280034279425

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468407626594656256

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jbond197

What is Subramian Swami getting? Minority affairs ??

If Arun Jaitley gets finance, eik jagah ka finance to band hoga.. Lol.. Kya hoga becharo ka?? Waise hi jindagi bhojh hai ab pai pai ko rona padega..


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> What is Subramian Swami getting? Minority affairs ??


wow... that would be icing on the cake 


> If Arun Jaitley gets finance, *eik jagah ka finance to band hoga*.. Lol.. Kya hoga becharo ka?? Waise hi jindagi bhojh hai ab pai pai ko rona padega..



??


----------



## jbond197

JanjaWeed said:


> wow... that would be icing on the cake
> 
> 
> ??




Those who voted him out..lol 



(kidding)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Arun Shourie as Finance , Arun Jaitley as External Affairs , Modi himself want Home , Murli mahoar Joshi as Defence ... this is as per CNN -IBN .. Rajnath will not be inducted immidiatly
> 
> Sushma will be in HRD
> 
> 
> 
> 21st May




Name of Manohar Parrikar doing rounds for the post of Home minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

SwAggeR said:


> Name of Manohar Parrikar doing rounds for the post of Home minister.


Looks like an award for the prize catch - Tehelka editor, Tarun Tejpal!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468426864902418432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Schutz

Im not that well "informed" on Modi and Indian politics and dont really want to read lots of articles to get what will probably be a confused understanding of the man. Can someone give me a brief understanding of what is expected under Modi, in terms of geopolitical movies, aggression, reforms, religion?

thanks if anyone can be bothered haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

jbond197 said:


> Looks like an award for a prize catch - Tehelka editor, Tarun Tejpal!!



And for the support Parrikar showed during naming of NaMo as campaign head in Goa.

Jokes apart , in past Parrikar has proved himself as incorruptible ,competent , very able IIT educated administrator.


----------



## jbond197

SwAggeR said:


> And for the support Parrikar showed during naming of NaMo as campaign head in Gao.
> 
> Jokes apart , in past Parrikar has proved himself as incorruptible ,competent , very able IIT educated administrator.


Yeah, I completely agree. He is one good politician so should get some role to play but Home is too much for him, in my opinion. Unless Modi wants to place his man on thr position. Parricker will be yes man for Modi..


----------



## Sugarcane

16th Lok Sabha will be richest, have most MPs with criminal charges - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468441562025058306

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anathema

Folks,

To late you may ask , but nevertheless. I have been having some arguments in office about the entire gujrat growth model. People are remarking about Gujrath is a myth when compared to TN /Andhra , etc. Is this true ? Does anyone have some articles which crushes this myth.
Not being from a finance background - i dont have grasp on numbers. But i did visit the Wiki - it does seem to suggest that Gujrat lags in overall GDP behind states like TN, Andhra and West Bengal (States with comparable GDP)
Would be great if someone can share some facts.


----------



## Soumitra

Schutz said:


> Im not that well "informed" on Modi and Indian politics and dont really want to read lots of articles to get what will probably be a confused understanding of the man. Can someone give me a brief understanding of what is expected under Modi, in terms of geopolitical movies, aggression, reforms, religion?
> 
> thanks if anyone can be bothered haha



OK Will try to condense the idea of Narendra Modi in a few words

He is a right of centre politician. He does not believe in the politics of giving doles to the people but rather believes in job creation and enablement of people to rise themselves above poverty

He is very Nationalist and Patriotic. He will not be soft spoken on cross border terrorism issues or on intrusions into Indian territory. He has already said that he will push back all illegal Bangladeshi migrants.

He is very mush pro industry. He will give them land and create single window clearance mechanisms. He will attract investments not only from Indian companies but also foreign countries specially in the infrastructure sector. This is why China and Japan holds him in great regard because they hope to do great business with India.

He is a very decisive leader. this will be a welcome break from soft spoken leadership of Dr Manmohan Singh the outgoing PM. 

He is a member of the RSS which a right wing Hindu cultural and social organization. He calls himself a proud Hindu Nationalist. This however does not mean that he will promote Hinduism over other religions like Islam. He believes in development for all and appeasement to none. this will mean that Muslims may lose some special privileges they got previously. He believes that since all Hindus and Muslims are Indians first no one should have extra privilege just on basis of his or her religion. his motto is Sabka Saath Sabka Vikas meaning With everybody, development for everybody

He will try to implement Uniform Civil Code in India. this means there will no longer be community specific civil laws in areas such as marriage, divorce etc.

He wows to abolish Article 370 of the Indian constitution which gives special status to Jammu and Kashmir and prevents non kashmiris from settling in Jammu and Kashmir.

He has promised to build a Ram Temple in Ayodhaya in the place of a disputed mosque subject to resolution of a Court case. Ayodhaya is considered the birth place of Lord Ram and is a holy place for Hindus just like Jerusalem fro Christians and Jews or Mecca and Medina for Muslims. there was a temple in Ayodhaya which was pulled bown by Mughal King Babur and a mosque was build. In 19992 the mosque was pulled down by a mob. Since then a case has been going on in the Indian courts regarding the status of that place. A few years ago the high court has given the order that a temple had existed in the place and had ordered that the land be divided between the Hindus and Muslims. The case is now in Supreme Court. Subject to the decision of the Supreme Court BJP (Modi's Party) has promised to build a Ram Temple in that location

Hope I have answered some of your queries. If you want to know more just read this thread and you will get all the details abut Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Wo din aaygei uskei Intzaar mei budei mat hoh jana



Dekhte hai


----------



## Chronos

LoveIcon said:


> 16th Lok Sabha will be richest, have most MPs with criminal charges - The Hindu



A truly Indian parliament


----------



## anonymus

anathema said:


> Folks,
> 
> To late you may ask , but nevertheless. I have been having some arguments in office about the entire gujrat growth model. People are remarking about Gujrath is a myth when compared to TN /Andhra , etc. Is this true ? Does anyone have some articles which crushes this myth.
> Not being from a finance background - i dont have grasp on numbers. But i did visit the Wiki - it does seem to suggest that Gujrat lags in overall GDP behind states like TN, Andhra and West Bengal (States with comparable GDP)
> Would be great if someone can share some facts.




Here there is a series of articles based on statistics that were written by Surjit s. Bhalla




Gujarat’s inclusive growth | The Indian Express | Page 99


_From high farm growth to wages for the disadvantaged, even their employment levels, Gujarat comes out on top._



> Both the opinion polls and the bookies suggest that Narendra Modi will be the next prime minister of India. There is a constant but healthy debate in the media about the likely pros and cons of a Modi administration. For each assertion made by the BJP, there is a counter presented. Some of this is quite transparently facile — for example, comparing item for item the UPA’s 10-year record with the NDA’s five-year record (1999-2004).
> 
> There are several reasons this comparison borders on the ridiculous — the most important being that the Indian voter has already voted for the “good” performance of UPA 1. This she did in 2009, when even the Congress was surprised by its victory. The proper comparison is obviously 2009-14 with the NDA, and when this comparison is made — well, that is what the voters are voting for or against; we will know their evaluation on May 16th.
> 
> Another important objection to Modi comes with the refrain that the dream, the vision, that Modi is selling is a nightmare for the poor, the minorities and the disadvantaged. The accusation is made that the Modi growth model is really for the rich and the super-rich, that is, the Adanis and Ambanis of India. As debates in India rarely centre on evidence, the allegations fly thick and fast. Agricultural growth in Gujarat, far from being high, was actually negative — or so proclaimed Arvind Kejriwal.
> 
> When sanity returns, the argument changes — growth has always been high in Gujarat because the Gujaratis are industrious and hard-working. The real problem, the critics contend, is that growth in Modi’s Gujarat has not been “inclusive”. Now inclusion, like beauty, is in the eyes of the beholder, particularly if the person pontificating is of the secular left-wing variety. Here it is automatically assumed that if one is secular, then one is guaranteed inclusion — saying so makes it so.
> 
> This debate is very important. If Modi is the next PM, we need to directly examine his contribution to both the successes and failures of the “Gujarat model”. Towards this end, I will present results pertaining to growth indicators (see below) and socio-economic indicators (next article). The method followed is straightforward. Modi became chief minister of Gujarat in 2001. How did Gujarat compare with other “similar” states in India? But how does one define similar?
> 
> 
> One approach is, and the one adopted here, is to look at states that had a similar per capita income in 2001. Thus, data are presented for Gujarat, all India, and the average of seven other states that were close to (+/- 20 per cent) Gujarat’s 2001 per capita income level. These seven states are Andhra Pradesh, Himachal Pradesh, Karnataka, Kerala, Rajasthan, Tamil Nadu and West Bengal.
> 
> Data are examined for various indicators (subject to data availability) for pre-Modi Gujarat (years between 1992 and 2001) and Modi Gujarat (2002 to the latest year for which data are available 2011/12 (see table). These data indicate that the people of India might just possibly be voting for Modi because they are impressed with Gujarat’s growth performance.
> 
> No matter what the growth indicator, Modi and Gujarat come out trumps. (This is the conclusion for only indicators of growth — socio-economic indicators do not present this overwhelmingly consistent story). Annual agricultural growth accelerated across India and in the similar seven states (SSS), agricultural growth accelerated by 1 per cent per annum (ppa) to 3.8 per cent; in Gujarat, the acceleration was more than three times as much. Some have argued that this was entirely the result of Bt cotton. Which raises the interesting question — why did other states not adopt Bt cotton?
> 
> Manufacturing in Gujarat accelerated by 5.6 ppa compared to an acceleration of 2.9 ppa for the SSS; perhaps this is the Adani and Ambani effect that Modi’s detractors emphasise. But the service sector in Gujarat, from being 0.5 ppa behind the comparator states in the pre-Modi period, accelerated to 2 ppa higher with the arrival of Modi — 10.7 per cent per year versus 7.7 per cent before.
> 
> A consistent story that emerges about the Gujarat growth model is that Modi/Gujarat did deliver “extra” growth. But did this extra growth benefit all sections of society rather than just the privileged few? To answer this question, household-level NSS data on wages and unemployment for the large sample years 1983 to 2011/12 are used. Wage and unemployment data are presented for the disadvantaged group (comprising of Muslims, SC & ST) and the rest (non-disadvantaged group).
> 
> In the Modi period, wages of the “rich” (non-disadvantaged) group increased at an annual rate of 2.2 ppa compared to a higher 3.5 ppa rate for the poor. In the comparator states, the difference was only 0.4 percentage points (ppt) higher for the poor and all-India, the poor had faster growth of only 0.2 ppa.
> 
> The critics of UPA have emphasised the jobless nature of growth. This aspect is brought out by the “parallel” data on unemployment. And these data are striking. By an overwhelming margin, Gujarat has had, and continues to have, the lowest unemployment rate in the country. In both the pre- and current Modi period, unemployment rate (those looking for a job and unable to find one) in Gujarat averaged 1.5 per cent of the working population; the national average increased from 2.7 to 2.9 per cent.
> 
> In the 2001-11 period, only Gujarat shows a decline in the unemployment rate of the poor disadvantaged group (from 1.8 to 1.6 per cent) while the SSS show a 0.2 ppt increase and for all India, there is a sharp 0.5 ppt increase.
> 
> This result is not contingent on data source or selection of time-period. No matter how the data are sliced, the overwhelming conclusion is that Gujarat has witnessed enviable economic growth under Modi. Are the opinion polls reflecting this simple fact?
> 
> _The writer is chairman of Oxus Investments, an emerging market advisory firm, and a senior advisor to Zyfin, a leading financial information company._




Gujarat’s other calling card | The Indian Express | Page 99

_Whether it is female infanticide or mortality, education or various health indicators, Modi’s Gujarat has done quite well.

_


> India is at the halfway stage of Election 2014, and if opinion polls and turnout increases are to be believed, it looks increasingly likely that Narendra Modi will be our next prime minister. Why Modi evokes such strong reactions from the Congress and the Left (could it be that they know that their days as the political elite are numbered with a challenger like Modi?) is a subject for a later article. The advantage with forecasting what might happen under Modi is much more than predicting the future of India if Rahul Gandhi was the leader, or even if it were L.K. Advani, Sushma Swaraj or Rajnath Singh. The reason is simple — with Modi, one has a performance record in Gujarat, a record spanning over 12 years.
> 
> But, and this is the first of many objections, Gujarat is not India. It has only a six crore population, India is 20 times as large, so what lessons can the Gujarat experience provide? I have always found this “objection” to Modi the most forced and, for lack of a better word, most stupid. Indeed, in no election, in India or elsewhere, has stupidity sunk to such depths. One of the best political leaders in the last century, Bill Clinton, was the governor of a state, Arkansas, whose population is three million. Quite honestly, the objection to Modi as PM on such nonsensical grounds is not worth any discussion. So my apologies.
> 
> There are many reasonable objections to a candidate’s quest for the highest honour. In the case of Modi, the biggest negative is the fact that a large communal riot took place under his watch, Godhra 2002. Enough has been written on this matter by scholars, commentators, pundits, politicians and laypersons (including myself) that yet another discourse will have precious little value-add. There are other possible objections to Modi as PM — that his leadership style borders on a personality cult, and that he has a tendency to be authoritarian. My own view, as a liberal, is that one should worry about such attributes, but I am rather shocked that my good intellectual friends did not raise such objections, for the last 50 years, or even utter a word about the personality cult around the Gandhis (Indira, Rajiv, Sonia, Rahul and Priyanka). And regarding authoritarianism and dictatorial leadership, we now have formal evidence, from Sanjaya Baru’s book, The Accidental Prime Minister, that Sonia Gandhi has been just as dictatorial as Indira Gandhi, and perhaps even more so, since she did not (does not) have the constitutional authority to be authoritarian.
> 
> So the political, personality objections to Modi as PM do not carry much weight. What is worth discussing, and what does seem to carry weight with the new-age Indian voter, is economic performance under different leaderships. In my previous article (‘Gujarat’s inclusive growth’, IE, April 12) I had discussed the pattern of growth in Gujarat since 1992 and how it had performed in the pre-Modi (1992-2001) and post-Modi (2002-present) phases relative to other comparable big states in India. I had identified the following seven similar states (SSS) as being comparable to Gujarat in 2001, the year Modi became chief minister: Andhra Pradesh, Himachal Pradesh, Karnataka, Kerala, Rajasthan, Tamil Nadu and West Bengal. There were some objections online to the fact that I did not include Mizoram and Nagaland as comparators to Gujarat — simple reason, comparable, especially NSS data, is not easily available for the small states.
> 
> Gujarat has performed very well on unemployment, agriculture, industrial and per capita GDP growth, but how has it performed with respect to socio-economic indicators pertaining to health, education, inequality, etc? That is the question being answered in this article. The results:
> 
> One, inequality: Gujarat performs marginally better than the SSS. Real inequality in Gujarat, as measured by the Gini coefficient, increased by 2.3 percentage points (ppt) to 28.6 between 1999-2000 and 2011-12 (NSS data); in the SSS, real inequality increased by 3.27 ppt to 32.4. So the level of inequality is less in Gujarat, and the increase is less, and the increase is small.
> 
> Two, education: The increase in school enrolment in comparator states is higher than the increase in Gujarat, but this result has largely to do with the fact that the variable being considered is subject to a ceiling value (100 per cent enrolment). So if a state starts with a higher initial level, its growth rate or increment will, by definition, most likely be less (Think about Kerala — according to increase, it is the worst performing state). In 2011-12, female enrolment of the disadvantaged (SCs, STs and Muslims) in Gujarat was 90.1 per cent, compared to 86.7 for the comparator states. The corresponding levels in 1999-2000 were 86.7 and 57.2 per cent, respectively.
> 
> 
> Three, access to water and sanitation: Very similar increases in both Gujarat and the SSS; however, Gujarat ahead by about 4 to 8 percentage points, with the highest lead in urban areas (97 per cent in Gujarat vs 89 per cent in SSS).
> 
> Four, health: Female infant mortality in Gujarat was 60 deaths per 1,000 births in 2001 and declined to 42 in 2011; for the SSS, the decline was slightly larger to 36 from 56.5 in 2001. But female life expectancy increased by more in Gujarat: from 64.6 in 2001 to 71 in 2008 versus a smaller increase (65.9 to 70.8) for the comparator states. Note also that in 2001, female life expectancy in Gujarat was 1.3 ppt lower than SSS; in 2008, it was marginally higher.
> 
> Five, sex ratio at birth (SRB): It is quite unlikely that a chief minister can have any influence over trends in the sex ratio, especially the sex ratio at birth. The only reason this statistic is being documented is because it was much talked about when Modi became the PM nominee of the BJP in September 2013. That was the stick used to beat up the Gujarat model, but without presentation of evidence, of course. For whatever its worth, the SRB statistics suggest that the lot of the girl child has improved considerably in Gujarat between 2001 and 2011. The increase is of 72 points (from 844 to 916), second only to the increase observed in Himachal Pradesh (from 826 to 935). The national increase was considerably less at only 16 points (from 892 to 908). (Note that the biological ratio of girl births to 1,000 boy births is 950).
> 
> Several bits of data presented in this and in my earlier article reveal a consistent story, a story independent of the type of data (micro-household or state level) used. The reality is not data dependent, or dependent on the choice of states used to compare Gujarat with. One can make the absurd choice of choosing the best performing state for each separate variable and then seeing where Gujarat stands or make the equally absurd claim that “look, Himachal is better on sex ratio, so shouldn’t one be talking of the Himachal model?” Alternatively, the research and policy community can accept the fact that the socio-economic performance of Gujarat has been the best, or certainly among the best, of all the states in India for the post-2000 time-period. Maybe the policies that Gujarat pursued in this time-period had something to do with its exceptional performance.
> 
> _The writer is chairman of Oxus Investments, an emerging market advisory firm, and a senior advisor to Zyfin, a leading financial information company._


_

Just name-calling | The Indian Express | Page 99

Next time intellectuals complain about Gujarat, can they provide some evidence?

_


> The intellectual letter season is in full bloom. It must be because along with spring, fascism is around the corner. No matter which left turn you take — JNU, The Hindu, Oxbridge, The Guardian, and even the nominally not left-wing The Economist — you have intellectuals dreading the future — Narendra Modi as authoritarian, as dictator, as the great divider, as apocalypse personified. And just two days ago, we had no less an authority on learning and intellectuals than Father Frazer Mascarenhas, principal of one of the most prestigious colleges in India, St Xavier’s in Mumbai, pontificating to his students. In a letter leaked to the nation, Mascarenhas pleaded and cajoled his students to “choose well”, to make a choice which “will see India prosper or flounder on the precipice”.
> 
> 
> 
> Each and every missive recently sent out by the intellectuals (at least six in the public domain and countless others in equally misleading conversations) contains mandatory and aggressive references to the 2002 Godhra riots. Such condemnation is very desirable in a democracy like ours because such events should never happen in a civilised country, and never again. The prestigious Salman Rushdie, Anish Kapoor et al letter to The Guardian reminds us that “it is crucial to remember the role played by the Modi government in the horrifying events that took place in Gujarat in 2002”. However, not one intellectual letter contains any reference to the larger-scale riot, actually worse, pogrom, that took place in 1984 in Delhi, when members of only one community, the Sikhs, were the “victims of pillage, murder and terror”. For those keeping count, over 8,000 Sikhs were killed nationwide in 1984 and over 3,000 in the capital alone.
> 
> Two wrongs do not make a right, but isn’t it a terrible wrong for the intellectual to not even mention, let alone acknowledge, that a major wrong took place in their (the Congress’s) secular India in 1984? They know full well that the Gujarat rioters took many cues and directions from the Delhi pogrom murderers — they got their strategy of pinpointing victims (from the addresses on electoral rolls) and their belief that they would not be punished for their crimes because nobody had been punished for the 1984 riots. Indeed, the accused political leaders involved in the 1984 riots had been given cabinet posts in subsequent Congress administrations. If these intellectuals had acted post the 1984 riots with even a quarter of the dedication they are mustering now, maybe, just maybe, Godhra 2002 would not have happened. And yes, how many of the oh-so-secular-intellectuals have noted that before the blood of 8,000 Sikhs had even dried, the oh-so-secular Congress party called for national elections, within two weeks of the pogrom? And capitalised on the Sikh killing fields by winning 415 of the 543 seats in the Lok Sabha.
> 
> Not mentioning the 1984 riots is a grotesque error of omission. But there are many errors of commission in the letters from the intellectuals. The major errors of commission involve communicating (whether to impressionable students at Xavier’s or to fellow travellers) that there is something not just wrong, but spectacularly wrong, with the so-called Gujarat model of development.
> 
> This intellectual opposition to Gujarat’s Modi is garbed in terms of negatives. For example, the model is not secular, favours the rich (Adani and Ambani) at the expense of the poor (tribals and Muslims). It is not an inclusive model of development — inequality has increased, the environment has deteriorated, water is not there, electricity connections are there but electrons are not available, etc.
> 
> No intellectual points for the miraculous agricultural growth in Gujarat under Modi, a growth that primarily benefits the poor (and so is inclusive, equality inducing etc). The intellectual is on safer ground when it comes to aspects of life other than income, because no one can counter their bluff, counter their ideology or prove them wrong. For example, sociologist Shiv Visvanathan (again in a letter) eloquently cites Amartya Sen and the worthiness of the Human Development Index and openly challenges Modi to “read the report and tell us where Gujarat really stands”. No evidence is provided because once one mentions Nobel laureate Sen, no evidence is needed (for the intellectual). And in echoes of Arundhati Roy and Father Mascarenhas (do left intellectuals move in packs?), Visvanathan says, “Gujarat is home to some of the great tribal, nomadic populations and some of [the] great craft societies. What will happen to them when development occurs?”
> 
> A sine qua non feature of self-proclaimed anti-Modi intellectuals (is there any other kind?) is never to cite any empirical evidence in their accusations. Since both Mascarenhas and Visvanathan go out of their way to cite the sorry, and worsening, state of tribals in Gujarat, it should be at least intellectually worthwhile to examine some interrelated questions about Modi and the welfare of Scheduled Tribes (STs) in Gujarat. In the pursuit of intellectual excellence, let me assert that it is nobody’s case, not even the intellectuals’, that Modi should have made the tribals the richest citizens of Gujarat. The yardstick is simple and straightforward — improvement in the standard of living of tribals in Gujarat should at least be equal to tribals elsewhere in India. If there has been less improvement than the average then one can begin to question the worthiness of the Gujarat model; if greater than average improvement, then perhaps there is something to be said about the Gujarat model.
> 
> Data on poverty levels, and reduction in poverty levels, for all states with an ST population above 10 per cent, and all India, are reported for the years 1983, 1993-94, 1999-00 and 2011-12. Woman does not exist by bread alone, and it is not my contention that only income levels matter. However, especially for the poor, decline in absolute poverty should be the number one policy concern. In this regard, Modi’s Gujarat is a stellar performer, or in plain English, has done the most (along with Assam) for the tribal population. Madhya Pradesh and Orissa are some distance behind, and Rajasthan, of Sonia Gandhi’s Congress-dole-economics fame, and the darling of the intellectuals, performs the worst. The rate of poverty decline in Rajasthan, in the Modi years, 1999-00 (NSS) to 2012, is less than half of the average pace of decline in India, minus 0.7 per cent per annum.
> 
> The ST population in Gujarat has witnessed a 29 percentage point (ppt) decline in poverty since 1999-00 compared to an all-India decline of 22 ppt. And this is the largest decline in the country, that is, the tribals, notwithstanding Mascarenhas or Visvanathan, have done the “best” under Modi. My plea to all, laypersons and intellectuals, is to look at both qualitative and quantitative conclusions before pontificating or lecturing, or just plain evaluating policies and outcomes. Of course, if we look at only qualitative evidence, then the intellectuals have an unfair advantage, an advantage derived from insider trading. And that is grossly unfair, no?
> _The writer is chairman of Oxus Investments, an emerging market advisory firm, and a senior advisor to Zyfin, a leading financial information company_


_
The slur and troll campaign | The Indian Express | Page 99

The rebuttal of the Gujarat model relies on flawed analysis and obfuscation.

_


> The closer Narendra Modi gets to possibly becoming prime minister, the more intensified the slur and troll campaign of intellectuals and academics opposed to Modi becomes. I have written several articles on growth, poverty and living standards for the different states of India and for different socio-economic groups. The footnote to the table is just a partial listing of this research. The broad conclusion of the research: on all three counts — growth, poverty reduction and welfare improvement of Muslims — Gujarat has done very well.
> 
> This conclusion has not been met with approval, at least from the anti-Modi brigade. There is nothing wrong with disagreement, and such disagreement, if it points to errors in analysis, is always welcome. But what Salman Soz and, to a lesser extent, Yoginder K. Alagh and Sourindra Ghosh-Atul Sood commit is intellectual dishonesty, and in my book there isn’t a larger crime that an intellectual/ academic can commit. The crimes arise from ideology. We are all ideological animals, that is not a problem. Intellectual dishonesty is when one makes an error fully knowing that one is wrong. Such an accusation needs to be backed up by evidence, and that is what this article is about.
> 
> Alagh: An ex-economist and ex-Planning Commission official, Alagh does not even bother to present any evidence for his interpretations about poverty levels in Gujarat. His conclusion: “the richer a state, the lower its poverty levels”. Hence, Gujarat has lower poverty, whatever that means. Alagh should know better, and given that he does, he is being disingenuous in making the above statement. Poverty levels are a function of several initial conditions, among which per capita income or consumption and its distribution are two of the more important.
> 
> Delhi, for example, in 2011-12, had a per capita income level 65 per cent higher than the second-richest big state, Haryana, yet its poverty level was just 1.1 percentage points lower.
> 
> The table shows poverty levels for various socio-economic indicators for two comparable states, Gujarat and Maharashtra. Note the difference in ranking of Gujarat according to Central Statistical Office data (4th) and the National Sample Survey Organisation (12th). The poverty data needs to be interpreted with reference to this NSSO rank among 21 big states; if any indicator for Gujarat is less than 12, then Gujarat is performing better than expected. Poverty levels for the different groups are generally lower in Gujarat than the richer Maharashtra. This holds true for all groups except Modi’s own OBC caste — perhaps now the Congress intellectual trolls will complain that since his own caste has “relatively” lost out, Modi is not fit to be PM!
> 
> There are other problems with Alagh’s rant. Most importantly, he accuses Ashok Gulati of publishing results because he was paid to do so; Gulati has responded, effectively showing up Alagh’s posturing.
> 
> I have published three research-based articles specifically on the poverty situation of Muslims in Gujarat. ‘The Modi metric’ was based on the then latest available NSSO data for 2009-10. This article concluded that while Gujarat had delivered exemplary growth, it had performed very badly on poverty reduction for Muslims — among the worst. “Gujarat has delivered growth under Mr Modi; equally emphatically, growth in Gujarat has neither been equitable nor inclusive”.
> 
> This result has been seized upon by the dishonest detractors. Dishonestly not “known” to them, in two subsequent articles, I document in detail what happened to poverty in each of the three years, 1999-00, 2009-10 and 2011-12. The 2011-12 survey was especially commissioned by the government of India (normal lapsed time between surveys is five years) because 2009-10 was a problematic drought year. The data for this survey were released in mid-2012; in ‘Lessons to be learnt from Gujarat’, on October 26, 2013, I concluded: “The poverty ratio for Muslims, which had not shown much change between 1999-00 and 2009-10, now collapses to only a 11.4 per cent level from the high 37.6 per cent level observed just two years earlier.” I could have chosen to not report the 2009-10 data and thereby “hide” the sharp two-year change, but did not do so, because that would have been dishonest.
> 
> One of the two survey year data, 2009-10 or 2011-12, has to be an outlier; both cannot be right. The very next week, I examined data for six large NSSO surveys conducted since 1983 and concluded: “If the 2009-10 data was freely and willingly accepted and endorsed… why not the same acceptance for the 2011-12 data… the large decline in poverty shown between 2009-10 and 2011-12 is statistically suspect and deserving of further investigation… It appears that several statistical criteria favour rejecting the estimate provided by the 2009-10 NSS data”. In other words, the 2011-12 data was deemed to be comparable to the other NSSO years, not 2009-10 — exactly the same conclusion reached by most researchers and the government of India.
> 
> Soz: Let us examine what Soz does. First, he does not mention ‘Gujarat Muslims: In a politically correct trap?’ at all, the article where I directly compare results for 2009-10 and 2011-12. Second, he accuses me of not looking deeper into sample sizes and, instead, cites the news portal Counterview, which claimed that rural Muslim poor in the NSSO survey comprised a “mere five households”. This betrays both Counterview’s and Soz’s complete lack of understanding of statistics. The relevant sample size to be considered is not of the rural poor, but of the rural Muslim universe. I had not cited any rural or urban figures precisely because the sample size of Muslims for each region was too small to reach any conclusion. “The NSS surveys are not designed to capture the consumption behaviour of a subset of population and in Gujarat, Muslims constitute less than 10 percent of the population…”
> 
> Ghosh-Sood: They complain about “three fundamental inconsistencies” in my approach. Essentially, they use me as a peg to plug Sood’s book. I am flattered. But their article is flawed analysis and obfuscation. First, they criticise me for changing my views on Gujarat, but don’t bother to explain to the readers that I changed them after examination of the 2011-12 data. To paraphrase Keynes, an honest person changes his view when new evidence presents itself, a dishonest person does not.
> 
> Second, Ghosh-Sood talk a lot about inequality worsening in Gujarat. Their analysis is flawed. They look at inequality for all 32 states but most researchers prefer, for reasons of sample size, only the 21 big states. Inequality is better measured as real inequality (accounting for price differences between regions and states). Maharashtra has one of the highest inequalities in India; Gujarat’s inequality is much better at 7th lowest, in the top one-third, and much better than its consumption rank of 12 would indicate.
> 
> It is sad that intellectual dishonesty is being indulged in by so-called intellectuals/ academics. One can escape disrepute and ridicule on Twitter because replies are restricted. But a newspaper column exposes one’s nakedness.



And biggest proof of Gujarat model is the fact that he has been elected four times. You could fool media but you can't fool your own people.


Now go out and own your Socialist friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

Congress blames ad agency for Lok Sabha polls debacle

Everyone except Maa Beta are to blame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> Sonia & Rahul Gandhi aren't keen to become Leader of Opposition, I think Gandhis are only born to become PM!!



BIG MISTAKE AND SMART MOVE AT THE SAME TIME, AS CONTRADICTORY AS THAT SOUNDS.

A mistake because IF the Congress wants to stick to the decisions of the CWC then retaining the Gandhi family can only be justified if said family can lead the opposition from the front.

A smart move because there is no member of the Gandhi family who has the ability to lead the opposition in a credible manner.

Talk about a rock and a hard place.


----------



## anonymus

@arp2041 @Star Wars @Sidak @KS @wolfschanzze @Android @NKVD @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @HariPrasad @GreenFoe @jha @AugenBlick @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @jbond197 @Soumitra @Indischer
@SarthakGanguly @Butchcassidy @indiatester @halupridol @he-man @jiki @Proud Hindu @kbd-raaf @Dillinger @Ravi Nair @jha @MST @Indischer @ExtraOdinary and anyone else.


Now that the compulsory drama of Sonia-Rahul offering resignation and CWC rejecting it after a tearjerker is over, i have a pertinent question as to *Would Congress survive till 2019?*

This does not originate from some form of wishful thinking but out of alignment in various states.

Congress is in power in Himachal, Uttarakhand, Jharkhand, Haryana, Assam, Maharashtra, Karnataka and Kerala. Out of these Congress is a sure goner in Maharashtra where election would take place in few months and in Uttarakhand they are running an unpopular minority government with help of BSP and independents where it could and would fall in couple of months. Jharkhand government is so incompetent and unpopular that BJP is not even looking forward to topple it as it's stay in power adds to prospects of BJP.

Now if we go by Lok sabha results, Himachal where BJP has done clean sweep would most probably vote BJP government and in Haryana also, NDA this time has got it's alliance correct and anyway Hooda is most likely to fall due to cyclic nature of polls in Haryana. Assam and Karnataka has shown signs of resurgence of BJP.

Congress would most probably win Punjab unless AAP performs extremely well in Punjab assembly election or cuts enough vote that SAD-BJP combine wins.

So in best case scenario Congress in 2019 would have Haryana, Assam, Karnataka, Punjab, Kerala and Karnatka and in worst case scenario *Nothing!!
*
While BJP may have been out of power for 10 years but it was in power in enough number of states to remain relevant and able to extort political rent Oops " Donations " for running the party and i have read somewhere that a both Congress and BJP needs to be in power in at lest 5 medium to large size states in order to extort enough money to run it's day to day activity at national level.

So the question arise as to can Congress have resources to be a Pan-Indian party if it is in power in zero states ( optimally it would be in power in 3 , Punjab, Assam and Kerala ) ?

*Congress as a brand could not die.* What i am talking about is death of 1969 Congress ( Indira ) as we know it . After all if Dynasty fails to provide livelihood to Dynasty sychophants, some Congressi ( Scindhia, Gogoi, Pilot ) could kick out Maino family back to Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NKVD

anonymus said:


> @arp2041 @Star Wars @Sidak @KS @wolfschanzze @Android @NKVD @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @HariPrasad @GreenFoe @jha @AugenBlick @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @jbond197 @Soumitra @Indischer
> @SarthakGanguly @Butchcassidy @indiatester @halupridol @he-man @jiki @Proud Hindu @kbd-raaf @Dillinger @Ravi Nair @jha @MST @Indischer and anyone else.
> 
> 
> Now that the compulsory drama of Sonia-Rahul offering resignation and CWC rejecting it after a tearjerker is over, i have a pertinent question as to whether *Would Congress survive till 2019?*
> 
> This does not originate from some form of wishful thinking but out of alignment in various states.
> 
> Congress is in power in Himachal, Uttarakhand, Jharkhand, Haryana, Assam, Maharashtra, Karnataka and Kerala. Out of these Congress is a sure goner in Maharashtra where election would take place in few months and in Uttarakhand they are running an unpopular minority government with help of BSP and independents where it could and would fall in couple of months. Jharkhand government is so incompetent and unpopular that BJP is not even looking forward to topple it as it's stay in power adds to prospects of BJP.
> 
> Now if we go by Lok sabha results, Himachal where BJP has done clean sweep would most probably vote BJP government and in Haryana also, NDA this time has got it's alliance correct and anyway Hooda is most likely to fall due to cyclic nature of polls in Haryana. Assam and Karnataka has shown signs of resurgence of BJP.
> 
> Congress would most probably win Punjab unless AAP performs extremely well in Punjab assembly election or cuts enough vote that SAD-BJP combine wins.
> 
> So in best case scenario Congress in 2019 would have Haryana, Assam, Karnataka, Punjab, Kerala and Karnatka and in worst case scenario *Nothing!!
> *
> While BJP may have been out of power for 10 years but it was in power in enough number of states to remain relevant and able to extort political rent Oops " Donations " for running the party and i have read somewhere that a both Congress and BJP needs to be in power in at lest 5 medium to large size states in order to extort enough money to run it's day to day activity at national level.
> 
> So the question arise as to can Congress have resources to be a Pan-Indian part if it is in power in zero states ( optimally it would be in power in 3 , Punjab, Assam and Kerala ).
> 
> *Congress as a brand could not die.* What i am talking about is death of 1969 Congress ( Indira ) as we know it . After all if Dynasty fails to provide livelihood to Dynasty sychophants, some Congressi ( Scindhia, Gogoi, Pilot ) could kick out Maino family back to Italy.


Its nothing knew mate they know that if they resign the party will be fall apart like in the past whenever they suffered defeat. May be in 1967, 1977 ,1989 the party always divided

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

NKVD said:


> Its nothing knew mate they know that if they resign the party will be fall apart like in the past whenever they suffered




Dude, Read full write up mate. I have explained as to why Congress may suffer irreversible decline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> Naah.....we don't want to hear about another "Veer Zaara"


It would've been one romanchak story



Kurama said:


> modi ki mausi islamabad me rahti hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

anonymus said:


> @arp2041 @Star Wars @Sidak @KS @wolfschanzze @Android @NKVD @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @HariPrasad @GreenFoe @jha @AugenBlick @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @jbond197 @Soumitra @Indischer
> @SarthakGanguly @Butchcassidy @indiatester @halupridol @he-man @jiki @Proud Hindu @kbd-raaf @Dillinger @Ravi Nair @jha @MST @Indischer @ExtraOdinary and anyone else.
> 
> 
> Now that the compulsory drama of Sonia-Rahul offering resignation and CWC rejecting it after a tearjerker is over, i have a pertinent question as to *Would Congress survive till 2019?*
> 
> This does not originate from some form of wishful thinking but out of alignment in various states.
> 
> Congress is in power in Himachal, Uttarakhand, Jharkhand, Haryana, Assam, Maharashtra, Karnataka and Kerala. Out of these Congress is a sure goner in Maharashtra where election would take place in few months and in Uttarakhand they are running an unpopular minority government with help of BSP and independents where it could and would fall in couple of months. Jharkhand government is so incompetent and unpopular that BJP is not even looking forward to topple it as it's stay in power adds to prospects of BJP.
> 
> Now if we go by Lok sabha results, Himachal where BJP has done clean sweep would most probably vote BJP government and in Haryana also, NDA this time has got it's alliance correct and anyway Hooda is most likely to fall due to cyclic nature of polls in Haryana. Assam and Karnataka has shown signs of resurgence of BJP.
> 
> Congress would most probably win Punjab unless AAP performs extremely well in Punjab assembly election or cuts enough vote that SAD-BJP combine wins.
> 
> So in best case scenario Congress in 2019 would have Haryana, Assam, Karnataka, Punjab, Kerala and Karnatka and in worst case scenario *Nothing!!
> *
> While BJP may have been out of power for 10 years but it was in power in enough number of states to remain relevant and able to extort political rent Oops " Donations " for running the party and i have read somewhere that a both Congress and BJP needs to be in power in at lest 5 medium to large size states in order to extort enough money to run it's day to day activity at national level.
> 
> So the question arise as to can Congress have resources to be a Pan-Indian party if it is in power in zero states ( optimally it would be in power in 3 , Punjab, Assam and Kerala ) ?
> 
> *Congress as a brand could not die.* What i am talking about is death of 1969 Congress ( Indira ) as we know it . After all if Dynasty fails to provide livelihood to Dynasty sychophants, some Congressi ( Scindhia, Gogoi, Pilot ) could kick out Maino family back to Italy.



Dude, even in worst case they will still continue to hold at least Kerala. Lots of sickulars are still alive there (No offence to BJP supporters in Kerala)!! The fact is BJP's support base is extremely low there and if you go by the comments of some of the Keralites here, it appears they simply hate Modi/BJP to the core. I particularly noticed that even when it was clear Modi is coming with full majority, they were not willing to believe and some geniuses among them even projected only 210 seats for NDA. LOL!!. I am sure they will not let Kerala to change and it will remain Communists/Congress base for ever. 

Another reason for Congress remaining alive is that they continue to enjoy about 20-25% vote share through out India, which is big enough to pose a threat if they are able to forge right alliances. One need to be wary of this fact. 

Now since Modi govt is in power, the next important thing they need to do is to expedite the investigations in Vadra property cases and follow up investigation on Gandhi family black money hide-outs. Once this Gandhi family is completely exposed it will act as death knell for Congress. It will be wiped out from most of the places except a few like Kerala/Assam/(a few seats here and there in Punjab/Haryana).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

RSS hater Saeed Naqvi: Congress, caste parties decimated, will Muslims wither away?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468587691555033088

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

jbond197 said:


> Dude, even in worst case they will still continue to hold at least Kerala. Lots of sickulars are still alive there (No offence to BJP supporters in Kerala)!!



But in Kerala, there are Communists.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468587922174660610

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

anonymus said:


> But in Kerala, there are Communists.


UDF(under Congress) and LDF(Communists) take turns to rule Kerala. In dire circumstances they can join hands. They have done that in the past at other places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

anathema said:


> Folks,
> 
> To late you may ask , but nevertheless. I have been having some arguments in office about the entire gujrat growth model. People are remarking about Gujrath is a myth when compared to TN /Andhra , etc. Is this true ? Does anyone have some articles which crushes this myth.
> Not being from a finance background - i dont have grasp on numbers. But i did visit the Wiki - it does seem to suggest that Gujrat lags in overall GDP behind states like TN, Andhra and West Bengal (States with comparable GDP)
> Would be great if someone can share some facts.



Andhra and Tamil nadu are one of the most corrupt states in India, did you know this?



Star Wars said:


> Arun Shourie as Finance , Arun Jaitley as External Affairs , Modi himself want Home , Murli mahoar Joshi as Defence ... this is as per CNN -IBN .. Rajnath will not be inducted immidiatly
> 
> Sushma will be in HRD
> 
> 
> 
> 21st May



Want Joshi, Sushma out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

jbond197 said:


> UDF(under Congress) and LDF(Communists) take turns to rule Kerala. In dire circumstances they can join hands. They have done that in the past at other places.



They help each other in Kerala also ,mainly in corruption,political murders and sex scandals involving top level leaders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

CorporateAffairs said:


> Andhra and Tamil nadu are one of the most corrupt states in India, did you know this?
> 
> 
> 
> Want Joshi, Sushma out


Highly speculative Arun shorie FM no may be head of the planning commission because his differences with RSS Might be given Mos level authority don't expect much for him


----------



## jbond197

Marxist said:


> They help each other in Kerala also ,mainly in corruption,political murders and sex scandals involving top level leaders


I don't know why their supporters don't see this and throw them out. I think BJP needs to strengthen the organisation there and more public outreach programs should be put in place. I felt bad when a honest person lost to the murderer in Thiruvanathapuram.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468404753324445696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468355853372772352

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

jbond197 said:


> I don't know why their supporters don't see this and throw them out. I think BJP needs to strengthen the organisation there and more public outreach programs should be put in place. I felt bad when a honest person lost to the murderer in Thiruvanathapuram.



State leadership of BJP here is very weak ,And there are only two or three popular leaders ....In Thiruvanathapuram BJP got majority in 4/7 assembly segments ,Christian consolidation helped tharror ,He got majority in christian dominated coastal area ,There was a sting video in which tharror begging pastors to help him (Pastor plea âstingâ on Tharoor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> State leadership of BJP here is very weak ,And there are only two or three popular leaders ....In Thiruvanathapuram BJP got majority in 4/7 assembly segments ,Christian consolidation helped tharror ,He got majority in christian dominated coastal area ,There was a sting video in which tharror begging pastors to help him (Pastor plea âstingâ on Tharoor



BJP got almost 10% of the vote share, thats like increase of 8% from last time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

@jbond197 here is that video ,I posted it on Kerala corner on April 8th ( defence.pk/threads/kerala-corner.99978/page-236#post-5501757)





and this is votes on assembly segments








Star Wars said:


> BJP got almost 10% of the vote share, thats like increase of 8% from last time



it's 4% BJP's vote was around 6% last time ,now 10% ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

anonymus said:


> @arp2041 @Star Wars @Sidak @KS @wolfschanzze @Android @NKVD @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @HariPrasad @GreenFoe @jha @AugenBlick @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @jbond197 @Soumitra @Indischer
> @SarthakGanguly @Butchcassidy @indiatester @halupridol @he-man @jiki @Proud Hindu @kbd-raaf @Dillinger @Ravi Nair @jha @MST @Indischer @ExtraOdinary and anyone else.
> 
> 
> Now that the compulsory drama of Sonia-Rahul offering resignation and CWC rejecting it after a tearjerker is over, i have a pertinent question as to *Would Congress survive till 2019?*
> 
> This does not originate from some form of wishful thinking but out of alignment in various states.
> 
> Congress is in power in Himachal, Uttarakhand, Jharkhand, Haryana, Assam, Maharashtra, Karnataka and Kerala. Out of these Congress is a sure goner in Maharashtra where election would take place in few months and in Uttarakhand they are running an unpopular minority government with help of BSP and independents where it could and would fall in couple of months. Jharkhand government is so incompetent and unpopular that BJP is not even looking forward to topple it as it's stay in power adds to prospects of BJP.
> 
> Now if we go by Lok sabha results, Himachal where BJP has done clean sweep would most probably vote BJP government and in Haryana also, NDA this time has got it's alliance correct and anyway Hooda is most likely to fall due to cyclic nature of polls in Haryana. Assam and Karnataka has shown signs of resurgence of BJP.
> 
> Congress would most probably win Punjab unless AAP performs extremely well in Punjab assembly election or cuts enough vote that SAD-BJP combine wins.
> 
> So in best case scenario Congress in 2019 would have Haryana, Assam, Karnataka, Punjab, Kerala and Karnatka and in worst case scenario *Nothing!!
> *
> While BJP may have been out of power for 10 years but it was in power in enough number of states to remain relevant and able to extort political rent Oops " Donations " for running the party and i have read somewhere that a both Congress and BJP needs to be in power in at lest 5 medium to large size states in order to extort enough money to run it's day to day activity at national level.
> 
> So the question arise as to can Congress have resources to be a Pan-Indian party if it is in power in zero states ( optimally it would be in power in 3 , Punjab, Assam and Kerala ) ?
> 
> *Congress as a brand could not die.* What i am talking about is death of 1969 Congress ( Indira ) as we know it . After all if Dynasty fails to provide livelihood to Dynasty sychophants, some Congressi ( Scindhia, Gogoi, Pilot ) could kick out Maino family back to Italy.



It all depends on how congress realigns itself now. Congress is not filled with idiots. Unfortunately Idiots are calling the shots. If congress is able to realign itself with able leaders with appropriate powers in various states, Congress can have a chance in later days. Due to the dynastic rule, Congress has steadily eroded emergence of powerful leaders in states and at the center. If this does not change, then Congress is gone for sure. However if they realize their mistake they will have a chance.
Apart from this, the must also correct themselves ideologically. They must pull back from excessive populism and minority appeasement. They should work towards nation building (become RSS ). They must study where we are lacking and must have plans in place for all the critical areas(agriculture, education, health, defence, infrastructure, environment etc).
I don't want Congress to die or wither away. I want it to become a party with as good a hope as BJP presents now. It will keep BJP on its best performance and holds hope for India in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Modi uses Twitter to set the ball rolling on foreign relations | Firstpost


Modi set to lift UPA's veil on black money - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

We had quite a few congress supporters in PDF..... Havent seen them since the election results????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Modi reaches out to world leaders on Twitter ignores Pakistan - Page 1 | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Marxist said:


> @jbond197 here is that video ,I posted it on Kerala corner on April 8th ( defence.pk/threads/kerala-corner.99978/page-236#post-5501757)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is votes on assembly segments


One thing to note here is that the voting % was higher in Parasala, Kovalam, Neyyattinkara(above 70%) where UDF got more votes compared to 4 assemblies where BJP got more votes. Had there been a few % higher voting in 4 assembly segments, I think O Rajagopal could have won!!

But does that mean in assembly elections, BJP has got some chances in those 4 assembly segements?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

nair said:


> We had quite a few congress supporters in PDF..... Havent seen them since the election results????


I am still here, you cannot easily wish away the Indian National Congress, the oldest party in India always ready to carry the beacon of hope and resistance against blood thirsty fascists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

jbond197 said:


> One thing to note here is that the voting % was higher in Parasala, Kovalam, Neyyattinkara(above 70%) where UDF got more votes compared to 4 assemblies where BJP got more votes. Had there been a few % higher voting in 4 assembly segments, I think O Rajagopal could have won!!
> 
> But does that mean in assembly elections, BJP has got some chances in those 4 assembly segements?



Good chance on those four seats in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468614310537617409


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

MM Joshi could be our new Defence Minister


----------



## ashok321

CWC, no uncomfortable questions were asked about party vice-president Rahul Gandhi's shambolic campaign.


Read more at: Congress meet: PM Manmohan takes blame, Rahul Gandhi leading light : Highlights, News - India Today

*15-member NDA delegation to meet President today:*

*Modi tells BJP MPs not to lobby for cabinet berths :*_NDTV r_eports:

*Modi, Advani among 10 Gujarat MPs facing criminal cases *
*Modi, Advani among 10 Gujarat MPs facing criminal cases - Rediff.com India News*


----------



## Jason bourne

ExtraOdinary said:


> I am still here, you cannot easily wish away the Indian National Congress, the oldest party in India always ready to carry the beacon of hope and resistance against blood thirsty fascists




जहान की खिलावट में जुलूल नहीं आएगा;

गम-ए-तोहीन से कुबूल नहीं आएगा;

मक्लूल की इबरात है, यह कुर्फा ग़ालिब;

तुम्हारी गांड फट जाएगी पर यह शेर समझ नहीं आएगा!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

chak de INDIA said:


> MM Joshi could be our new Defence Minister


what about sushma swaraj??


----------



## Jason bourne

Now AIUDF offers issue based support to NDA Now AIUDF offers issue based support to NDA | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Modi keeping Home ministry is a bad move I guess.. I mean we need an exclusive minister for that.. Our internal security is at peril now with all those terror threats.. I am not sure Modi can handle both PM post and HM post..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

seiko said:


> Modi keeping Home ministry is a bad move I guess.. I mean we need an exclusive minister for that.. Our internal security is at peril now with all those terror threats.. I am not sure Modi can handle both PM post and HM post..



He's the right man for the job.



nair said:


> We had quite a few congress supporters in PDF..... Havent seen them since the election results????



Wat is congress?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Don't listen to media speculation about the Modi cabinet. There has literally been zero leaks from the BJP parliamentary group meetings.

Nobody knows what's going on, what we can all look forward to is strong and capable political leadership backed up by Subject Matter Experts in Minister of State roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Modi paying respect to our Parliament

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv

look at the humility .





True hindu. I SALUTE YOU.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

seiko said:


> Modi keeping Home ministry is a bad move I guess.. I mean we need an exclusive minister for that.. Our internal security is at peril now with all those terror threats.. I am not sure Modi can handle both PM post and HM post..



It won't be handled by him directly. He might keep internal security even if he does hand over Home. Internal security requires professional expertise & should be handled with people who understand it well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

He became all emotional during his speech ...


----------



## SwAggeR

If only we had PM like him since 1952 then we would have been competing with China as far stronger player.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

HOly crap..am hearing the National security team is awesome

Ajit Kumar Doval will be in National Security team


----------



## Star Wars

Swearing in on 26th May


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468633671143292928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Congress meet: PM Manmohan takes blame, Rahul Gandhi leading light : Highlights, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

SwAggeR said:


> If only we had PM like him since 1952 then we would have been competing with China as far stronger player.



This symbolism seems a bit much to me.
Control your emotions Modi ji.


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> This symbolism seems a bit much to me.
> Control your emotions Modi ji.



This is simply who he is , its not the first time he is bowing before something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

I hope adequate security cover is given to Modi as Jihadis with their foreign cronies will be on overdrive to eliminate him.


----------



## Star Wars

harpoon said:


> I hope adequate security cover is given to Modi as Jihadis with their foreign cronies will be on overdrive to eliminate him.



If they could not kill him till now , they can't even dream of it now .. do you see the protection has ?


----------



## Star Wars

Japanese PM follows MODI on twitter
He only follows 3 people


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468705945917194240

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dillinger

harpoon said:


> I hope adequate security cover is given to Modi as Jihadis with their foreign cronies will be on overdrive to eliminate him.



The SPG would swallow nails and shit bricks before they let any harm come to him, he is now the PM of the Republic Of India, short of the Martians no one is going to be taking a shot at him and succeeding in this day and age.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Dillinger said:


> The SPG would swallow nails and shit bricks before they let any harm come to him, he is now the PM of the Republic Of India, short of the Martians no one is going to be taking a shot at him and succeeding in this day and age.



Do you notice how Cameras of TV crews goes all Heywire when PM's cavalcade comes too close


----------



## Dillinger

chak de INDIA said:


> Modi paying respect to our Parliament



He considers it the sacred ground whereupon he must fulfill his karma, it is only right that he do so.



Star Wars said:


> Do you notice how Cameras of TV crews goes all Heywire when PM's cavalcade comes too close



Lots of things happen, IED jammers, short wave radio jammers..all sorts of whiz tech.

The man is protected as he should be, at least the SPG might be looking forward to the days when they won't have to run around after Pappu.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Dillinger said:


> He considers it the sacred ground whereupon he must fulfill his karma, it is only right that he do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of things happen, IED jammers, short wave radio jammers..all sorts of whiz tech.
> 
> The man is protected as he should be, at least the SPG might be looking forward to the days when they won't have to run around after Pappu.



I thought their protection would have been already removed


----------



## SUDIP

now power shifted from AKBAR ROAD to ASHOKA ROAD thats also signify a cultural change

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## harpoon

Star Wars said:


> I thought their protection would have been already removed




I believe the Gandhi family including Priyanka has SPG protection for life, eventhough its a waste of tax payers money.


----------



## Star Wars

harpoon said:


> I believe the Gandhi family including Priyanka has SPG protection for life, eventhough its a waste of tax payers money.



Modi govt. should withdraw it


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Dillinger said:


> The SPG would swallow nails and shit bricks before they let any harm come to him, he is now the PM of the Republic Of India, short of the Martians no one is going to be taking a shot at him and succeeding in this day and age.


Taking out the PM is just an invitation for war, I believe they are not this stupid


----------



## Star Wars

Narendra Modi gets going, asks babus to list failures of UPA policies | Niti Central

Work already starting ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

harpoon said:


> I believe the Gandhi family including Priyanka has SPG protection for life, eventhough its a waste of tax payers money.





Star Wars said:


> Modi govt. should withdraw it


So does Robert Vadra. & he is also exempted from frisking at the airport. BJP govt should withdraw all this royal facility to the family. I don't think Deve Gowda & his family enjoys the same royal treatment like these guys do. Why there should be an exception?


----------



## cloud_9

SUDIP said:


> now power shifted from AKBAR ROAD to ASHOKA ROAD thats also signify a cultural change


Now we will go after P-alinga


----------



## JanjaWeed

SUDIP said:


> now power shifted from AKBAR ROAD to ASHOKA ROAD thats also signify a cultural change


Oh yes... Mughal dynasty khatam & Mauryan empire shuru!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh yes... Mughal dynasty khatam & Mauryan empire shuru!



Fools! I knew it!

Narendra Modi was a Buddhist supremacist all along! Now he will make every Hindu convert to Buddhism!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> Fools! I knew it!
> 
> Narendra Modi was a Buddhist supremacist all along! Now he will make every Hindu convert to Buddhism!


ya... but after the battle of Kalinga though! will have to wait & see which one is going be Modi's modern day Kalinga, to conquest!


----------



## ashok321

Two BJP legislators resign in Bihar


----------



## Iggy

News showing that BJP decided to call back Kerala governor Shiela Diekshit inorder to start investigation about her involvement in Commonwealth Games Scams.. Am loving it. Sources says many other Governors will loose their jobs...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

seiko said:


> News showing that BJP decided to call back Kerala governor Shiela Diekshit inorder to start investigation about her involvement in Commonwealth Games Scams.. Am loving it. Sources says many other Governors will loose their jobs...


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468737768865013760

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

indiatester said:


> This symbolism seems a bit much to me.
> Control your emotions Modi ji.



Welcome to new age.
That gesture was as spontaneous and genuine as it gets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

khujli trying again for the CM run in delhi


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


>


Five governors may face Modi heat - The Times of India


----------



## Soumitra

A new @PMOIndia Twitter account awaits Narendra Modi - The Times of India


----------



## nair

Soumitra said:


> A new @PMOIndia Twitter account awaits Narendra Modi - The Times of India



Modi is taking twitter too seriously.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> So does Robert Vadra. & he is also exempted from frisking at the airport. BJP govt should withdraw all this royal facility to the family. I don't think Deve Gowda & his family enjoys the same royal treatment like these guys do. Why there should be an exception?




Robert Vadra is not under SPG cover. Delhi Commando is there for his protection. 

SPG Act clearly states that nearest kins of PM and EX-PM( for 10 years after he demits office )will be covered under SPG protection, thereafter annual review as per threat perception would be done by GOI. Since Rajiv Gandhi demitted office in 1989 , Sonia and her children were covered till 1999 but AB Vajpeyee continued the cover till 2004. 

But two years back UPA government overlooking SPG act gave one time 5 years extension for Gandhi family.I hope Modi government overturns that illigal decision.


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Modi is taking twitter too seriously.......



PMO being in twitter is nothing new ... every major country has an official Twitter account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> PMO being in twitter is nothing new ... every major country has an official Twitter account



I get a feeling this PM is going to be the opposite of MMS.... MMS never spoke.... Modi you may hear from him almost every day....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

nair said:


> Modi is taking twitter too seriously.......



Dont underestimate power of twitter and facebook to communicate with people and also set the Main Stram Media agenda when they discuss the trending topics


----------



## Mujraparty

Congress’s Drubbing Spawns a New Word for ‘Drubbing’ - India Real Time - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> I get a feeling this PM is going to be the opposite of MMS.... MMS never spoke.... Modi you may hear from him almost every day....



He has already spoken twice as much MMS has spoken in last 10 years..
He also has a new website
Home | www.narendramodi.in |

Great way to communicate to the people , it really helps in informing people on what is really going on ...


----------



## nair

Soumitra said:


> Dont underestimate power of twitter and facebook to communicate with people and also set the Main Stram Media agenda when they discuss the trending topics



It is good tool to communicate to upper and middle class of Indian population - I have no idea how much they are in terms of percentage.....


----------



## jaunty

SwAggeR said:


> Robert Vadra is not under SPG cover. Delhi Commando is there for his protection.
> 
> SPG Act clearly states that nearest kins of PM and EX-PM( for 10 years after he demits office )will be covered under SPG protection, thereafter annual review as per threat perception would be done by GOI. Since Rajiv Gandhi demitted office in 1989 , Sonia and her children were covered till 1999 but AB Vajpeyee continued the cover till 2004.
> 
> But two years back UPA government overlooking SPG act gave one time 5 years extension for Gandhi family.I hope Modi government overturns that illigal decision.



The only reason Priyanka is living in a Lutyens bungalow is because of her SPG cover. I hope the new govt takes away her SPG cover and ask her to get the **** out of that bungalow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

CorporateAffairs said:


> Wat is congress?


A state of mind!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

nair said:


> It is good tool to communicate to upper and middle class of Indian population - I have no idea how much they are in terms of percentage.....


Those middle class people can iinfluence many who don't use twitter or FB. I am not saying that FB and Twitter are the only mean of communication but yes they are one of the important means for sure and shouldn't be underestimated.
Eg- Anna Andolan, protest after Delhi gangrape, recent elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

nair said:


> It is good tool to communicate to upper and middle class of Indian population - I have no idea how much they are in terms of percentage.....



Good for one way communication,channels and news agencies pick quickly .


----------



## nair

paranoiarocks said:


> Good for one way communication,channels and news agencies pick quickly .


I was about to say this...This one message in twitter can be taken by arnab and company and run a show for 1 hour, and from there they can make a guest to speak something interesting and run Breaking news on that..... All this goes to the brain of the poor viewer..... and thats how the agendas are set these days.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> ya... but after the battle of Kalinga though! will have to wait & see which one is going be Modi's modern day Kalinga, to conquest!



That metaphor might have deeper connotations.

It is after all where Ashoka saw enlightenment, after bloodshed


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Those who voted him out..lol
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding)




well Mr. Jaitley is already at work ................news pointed out that daughter-in-law of Parkash Badal is denied cabinet rank in Modi govt.

Moreover , there is a news floating around that BJP is trying to end alliance with Akalis as its costing them the image .............and BJP will be projecting Navjot sidhu as CM candidate from BJP ...

Thoko thali .........xD

People of punjab finally got what they wanted ..........


there is all out war of words between Dr.Navjot Sidhu ( wife of Navjot sidhu ) and akalis ......xd


----------



## anathema

Anyone has full recording of Modi's speech where he broke down ? Its said to be one of the best...Do share the link if any one has that ?


----------



## jaunty

anathema said:


> Anyone has full recording of Modi's speech where he broke down ? Its said to be one of the best...Do share the link if any one has that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

nair said:


> Modi is taking twitter too seriously.......



Why not? It has just made him the PM of the largest democracy on earth.

Will be fun to see each & every work done in PMO would be directly received by the common public.



seiko said:


> Modi keeping Home ministry is a bad move I guess.. I mean we need an exclusive minister for that.. Our internal security is at peril now with all those terror threats.. I am not sure Modi can handle both PM post and HM post..



Though I agree with you but just to show how dedicated this man is, he kept almost 6-7 ministries along with CMship in Gujarat with him 

This man is made of some RARE material.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

Uddhab thackrey - no cricket wid Pakistan


----------



## Iggy

arp2041 said:


> Though I agree with you but just to show how dedicated this man is, he kept almost 6-7 ministries along with CMship in Gujarat with him
> 
> This man is made of some RARE material.





Bang Galore said:


> It won't be handled by him directly. He might keep internal security even if he does hand over Home. Internal security requires professional expertise & should be handled with people who understand it well.



Still Home Ministry is an important part and Vajpayee tried to handle external affairs ministry along with PMO and it didn't went well.. Shivraj Patil showed us how a failure of Home Ministry can affect us.. Modi will have his handsfull as Prime Minister of India and ruling a country is different than ruling a state..


----------



## blood

nair said:


> It is good tool to communicate to upper and middle class of Indian population - I have no idea how much they are in terms of percentage.....


internet indians population has an exponential growth , if not present , future at least belongs to social media , the modi wave had an inception from social n/w sites like facebook and twitter so can't ignore its strength.


----------



## ashok321

What about 3G = Dynasty keeping Italian Passport?


----------



## Star Wars

seiko said:


> Still Home Ministry is an important part and Vajpayee tried to handle external affairs ministry along with PMO and it didn't went well.. Shivraj Patil showed us how a failure of Home Ministry can affect us.. Modi will have his handsfull as Prime Minister of India and ruling a country is different than ruling a state..



Home will go to Rajnath Singh ... He won't keep it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

President's appointment letter to Modi as PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> That metaphor might have deeper connotations.
> 
> It is after all where Ashoka saw enlightenment, after bloodshed


hahaha.. i can see where you are trying to take this! Let's assume only the good things are going to be real..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Good Speech by Modi jee in Parliament. Opposition leader better be a good orator, or its going to be a one way traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

jha said:


> Good Speech by Modi jee in Parliament. Opposition leader better be a good orator, or its going to be a one way traffic.



Where is the opposition?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Good Speech by Modi jee in Parliament. Opposition leader better be a good orator, or its going to be a one way traffic.



They will get first hand experience of what "RAPE" actually MEANS.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Good Speech by Modi jee in Parliament. Opposition leader better be a good orator, or its going to be a one way traffic.


How about the President or Vice President of Congress party as the leader of opposition to take Modi on in debates inside Parliament?


----------



## arp2041

jaunty said:


> Where is the opposition?



It's a STATE OF MIND.

Wow....So DEMOCRATIC of Mamata di..................... @scorpionx @DRAY

LIVE: Mamata directs party MPs to skip Modi's swearing-in on Monday | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> well Mr. Jaitley is already at work ................news pointed out that daughter-in-law of Parkash Badal is denied cabinet rank in Modi govt.
> 
> Moreover , there is a news floating around that BJP is trying to end alliance with Akalis as its costing them the image .............and BJP will be projecting Navjot sidhu as CM candidate from BJP ...
> 
> Thoko thali .........xD
> 
> People of punjab finally got what they wanted ..........
> 
> 
> there is all out war of words between Dr.Navjot Sidhu ( wife of Navjot sidhu ) and akalis ......xd


Good for you!! But I want you people to still vote for AAP!! I want to see how many of your problems they will solve before raising their hands and quiting again!! Good luck!!


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468769007760191490

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> It's a STATE OF MIND.
> 
> Wow....So DEMOCRATIC of Mamata di..................... @scorpionx @DRAY
> 
> LIVE: Mamata directs party MPs to skip Modi's swearing-in on Monday | Firstpost


wow.. this woman is still so bitter & spiteful. Sounds like TMC is going to lead from the front in boycotting Parliament sessions! What a sore loser!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Nostradamus on Namo's victory in 2014 elections. For good laugh!! It appears he named BJP, Vajpayee, Modi, Advani in his prediction. Can't stop laughing man after reading this!!

Nostradamus predictions for India in 2014 | Blog on Speakingtree.in


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> It's a STATE OF MIND.
> 
> Wow....So DEMOCRATIC of Mamata di..................... @scorpionx @DRAY
> 
> LIVE: Mamata directs party MPs to skip Modi's swearing-in on Monday | Firstpost



She was never a matured politician. Now that has has sensed emerging BJP, She will try to do everything in her hands to not let BJP rise.Even Left supporters have started to drift towards BJP in villages. Its all in BJP's hands to gather the support as much as possible. TMC needs to get answers both in press as well as on streets. BJP should provide good resources to its state unit and get a new state chief. This Rahul Sinha is a worthless orator and a timid leader. Someone aggressive is required. Someone who is able to give Mamta sleepless nights by revealing every fault of her govt. Babul Supriyo seems a good choice but is not that aggressive.


----------



## jbond197

Star Wars said:


> HOly crap..am hearing the National security team is awesome
> 
> Ajit Kumar Doval will be in National Security team


He is taken in to go after Dawood Ibrahim. There is a reason why he went into hiding from his Karachi safe house to somehwere in FATA area under tight ISI protection.


----------



## jha

Dont know if its a photoshop.. but a good picture..


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> She was never a matured politician. Now that has has sensed emerging BJP, She will try to do everything in her hands to not let BJP rise.Even Left supporters have started to drift towards BJP in villages. Its all in BJP's hands to gather the support as much as possible. TMC needs to get answers both in press as well as on streets. BJP should provide good resources to its state unit and get a new state chief. This Rahul Sinha is a worthless orator and a timid leader. Someone aggressive is required. Someone who is able to give Mamta sleepless nights by revealing every fault of her govt. Babul Supriyo seems a good choice but is not that aggressive.



BREAKING!!!!!

Amit Shah is on his way to Kolkata!!!!!!!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468770193515098112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

arp2041 said:


> LIVE: Mamata directs party MPs to skip Modi's swearing-in on Monday | Firstpost


I don't expect anything better from her. This is the first time she is dealing with a center which is not dependent on regional parties. Lets wait and see what happens in the next assembly election. A lot of lower level cadres from left and TMC are joining BJP which is going to solidify its foundation. She knows it and this why such featherbrained decisions are sprouting in her mind, taking the fact into account that she is relying massively on Muslim vote bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> BREAKING!!!!!
> 
> Amit Shah is on his way to Kolkata!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468770193515098112



Awesome.. !! ... when are WB elections ???


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468672826631671808


----------



## Star Wars

Akhilash Yadav Sacked 34 ministers for non perfomance ... he should have started with him self

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468797198973423616


New Delhi SAVED, now the first task for Modi Sarkar is to SAVE Delhi & immediately call elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468797198973423616
> 
> 
> New Delhi SAVED, now the first task for Modi Sarkar is to SAVE Delhi & immediately call elections.



Gayi Bhais Pani mai ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468797198973423616
> 
> 
> New Delhi SAVED, now the first task for Modi Sarkar is to SAVE Delhi & immediately call elections.


who will give them support for a majority?


----------



## arp2041

Here we go............ 

Kiran Bedi Hints at Joining Politics | NDTV.com



Soumitra said:


> who will give them support for a majority?



Can we trust Congress......Can we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

arp2041 said:


> Here we go............
> 
> Kiran Bedi Hints at Joining Politics | NDTV.com
> 
> 
> 
> Can we trust Congress......Can we?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468653264930893824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468797198973423616



 i can feel their agony! haat aye huve satta tukra diya.. ab chahiye toh bhi nahi milne wala!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Pakistan PM Nawaz Sharif holds high-level security meeting | The Indian Express


Neighbors getting nervous ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468612512145879040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

US renews invitation to Narendra Modi despite cool non-response to first invite - The Times of India


----------



## arp2041

Modi key ek interview sey India TV jaisa channel bhi limelight me agaya..............
Modi key interview sey Times now ki TV aur Twitter TRP chad gyi...............
already stock markets me Modi leher hai.............
FII invest kar rhey hai........
Parliament session chalu hotey hi LS Tv ki TRP will be making new records...........

Aur log puch rhey hai kya Modi sach me achey din la payenge?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Effect of AAP in this general election (facts and figures no rhetoric

The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) Lok Sabha 2014 Performance — Medium


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> Modi key ek interview sey India TV jaisa channel bhi limelight me agaya..............
> Modi key interview sey Times now ki TV aur Twitter TRP chad gyi...............
> already stock markets me Modi leher hai.............
> FII invest kar rhey hai........
> Parliament session chalu hotey hi LS Tv ki TRP will be making new records...........
> 
> Aur log puch rhey hai kya Modi sach me achey din la payenge?



Wait for the block buster June parliament session ... lots of immediate reforms needed


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> US renews invitation to Narendra Modi despite cool non-response to first invite - The Times of India


would be interesting to see if Modi gives time to John Kerry, due to visit India soon. I would rather Modi snubs him & let Kerry meet his equivalent in India. That will send a strong message to US. Afteral there should be some sort of remorse or expression regret by US govt for the treatment meted out Modi all this while!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> would be interesting to see if Modi gives time to John Kerry, due to visit India soon. I would rather Modi snubs him & let Kerry meet his equivalent in India. That will send a strong message to US. Afteral there should be some sort of remorse or expression regret by US govt for the treatment meted out Modi all this while!



you don't know this guy............Modi tweeted thanks to all the world leaders who wished him & IGNORED Mr. Sharif 

He knows what to say, what to do & most importantly what NOT TO DO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

anonymus said:


> @arp2041 @Star Wars @Sidak @KS @wolfschanzze @Android @NKVD @chak de INDIA @Jason bourne @HariPrasad @GreenFoe @jha @AugenBlick @Dem!god @JanjaWeed @jbond197 @Soumitra @Indischer
> @SarthakGanguly @Butchcassidy @indiatester @halupridol @he-man @jiki @Proud Hindu @kbd-raaf @Dillinger @Ravi Nair @jha @MST @Indischer @ExtraOdinary and anyone else.
> 
> 
> Now that the compulsory drama of Sonia-Rahul offering resignation and CWC rejecting it after a tearjerker is over, i have a pertinent question as to *Would Congress survive till 2019?*
> 
> This does not originate from some form of wishful thinking but out of alignment in various states.
> 
> Congress is in power in Himachal, Uttarakhand, Jharkhand, Haryana, Assam, Maharashtra, Karnataka and Kerala. Out of these Congress is a sure goner in Maharashtra where election would take place in few months and in Uttarakhand they are running an unpopular minority government with help of BSP and independents where it could and would fall in couple of months. Jharkhand government is so incompetent and unpopular that BJP is not even looking forward to topple it as it's stay in power adds to prospects of BJP.
> 
> Now if we go by Lok sabha results, Himachal where BJP has done clean sweep would most probably vote BJP government and in Haryana also, NDA this time has got it's alliance correct and anyway Hooda is most likely to fall due to cyclic nature of polls in Haryana. Assam and Karnataka has shown signs of resurgence of BJP.
> 
> Congress would most probably win Punjab unless AAP performs extremely well in Punjab assembly election or cuts enough vote that SAD-BJP combine wins.
> 
> So in best case scenario Congress in 2019 would have Haryana, Assam, Karnataka, Punjab, Kerala and Karnatka and in worst case scenario *Nothing!!
> *
> While BJP may have been out of power for 10 years but it was in power in enough number of states to remain relevant and able to extort political rent Oops " Donations " for running the party and i have read somewhere that a both Congress and BJP needs to be in power in at lest 5 medium to large size states in order to extort enough money to run it's day to day activity at national level.
> 
> So the question arise as to can Congress have resources to be a Pan-Indian party if it is in power in zero states ( optimally it would be in power in 3 , Punjab, Assam and Kerala ) ?
> 
> *Congress as a brand could not die.* What i am talking about is death of 1969 Congress ( Indira ) as we know it . After all if Dynasty fails to provide livelihood to Dynasty sychophants, some Congressi ( Scindhia, Gogoi, Pilot ) could kick out Maino family back to Italy.


Hmm,as arun shourie today pointed out in barkha dutt interview, if congress drops the dynasty and lets new faces in and let grass root workers be promoted then it might stand a chance.Otherwise in these 5 years Modi will gain more ground in congress turf, already he sent a message to MP's in Karnataka to poach the congress ministers to BJP side,Expect someone like Amit shah to be let loose upon some Congress ruled states.
I too have the same opinion if the Gandhis are dropped ( which they will not as its the gandhis which keep the congress glued together) or if gandhis take a backseat they might improve, All in all with Gandhis still being President and Vice president,expect some minor reforms and no major changes, if Namo does things as he promised next time congress will lose more cadres,Right now i am trying my best to convince nicely the Congress,AAP and secular people on Social Media to switch sides to BJP,some of them the newbie seculars replied if Namo does even half of what he promised they will join.So far i see many of my friends becoming PRO-BJP nowadays.Give it sometime, Namo knows how to be in News and will deliver things.Then see the seculars becoming Communals

"SA VIS PACEM? PARABELLUM" ---->IF YOU WANT PEACE,PREPARE FOR WAR IN PEACETIME".
So all set for 2019 from now on,In war there is no rest and sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Soumitra said:


> Effect of AAP in this general election (facts and figures no rhetoric
> 
> The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) Lok Sabha 2014 Performance — Medium


All these analysis are futile coz they arent natural comprehension of any party's true capabilities. This was an election of TsuNaMo. All figures will look negligible in front of NaMo.



arp2041 said:


> you don't know this guy............Modi tweeted thanks to all the world leaders who wished him & IGNORED Mr. Sharif
> 
> He knows what to say, what to do & most importantly what NOT TO DO.


Indeed. We will see many more unwanted invitations from Pakistan and then setting of terms and conditions for talks from Pakistan and India wud be like.............'We dont give a F***'. Then Pakistani says India is not interested in friendship. Ha Ha.

Sometimes Pakistanis really act strange. U wanna talk and U wanna set the terms of talks. Who does that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @arp2041 Remember my comment on Delhi me bahg dod machi hai from all secys for reports to the new admin, and not the usual sort of reports either (in Bimaru).

Sign of Narendra Modi’s style: Officers asked for view on big projects | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cloud_9

LOL! @PMOIndia has 11K followers while @PMOIndiaArchive came down to 1.24 million from 1.4 million in 24 hrs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Dillinger said:


> @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @arp2041 Remember my comment on Delhi me bahg dod machi hai from all secys for reports to the new admin, and not the usual sort of reports either (in Bimaru).
> 
> Sign of Narendra Modi’s style: Officers asked for view on big projects | The Indian Express



Babus ki lagne wali hai, achhe din bas unke liye nahi hain ab


----------



## Dillinger

chak de INDIA said:


> Babus ki lagne wali hai, achhe din bas unke liye nahi hain ab



Modi will give them a chance, but yes now that they will have a certain quantum of autonomy it will also mean actual accountability in a clear and cut defined manner, in that sense those who are pathologically incapable of working hard will eventually get the ax.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Dillinger said:


> Modi will give them a chance, but yes now that they will have a certain quantum of autonomy it will also mean actual accountability in a clear and cut defined manner, in that sense those who are pathologically incapable of working hard will eventually get the ax.



I honestly think the IAS system needs to be completely revamped. Seems so archaic to me.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dillinger said:


> Modi will give them a chance, but yes now that they will have a certain quantum of autonomy it will also mean actual accountability in a clear and cut defined manner, in that sense those who are pathologically incapable of working hard will eventually get the ax.



Let's hope so.


Anyway the Swearing in ceremony has been pushed from the 21st (Today) to some time in the future, any ideas why? 


Is Modi not keen to get to work ASAP and start delivering on his bold promises?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Abingdonboy said:


> Let's hope so.
> 
> 
> Anyway the Swearing in ceremony has been pushed from the 21st (Today) to some time in the future, any ideas why?
> 
> 
> Is Modi not keen to get to work ASAP and start delivering on his bold promises?



What? It's not like you to make random unsubstantiated comments.

Modi received his appointment letter from the President yesterday, who asked him to provide a date for his swearing in ceremony, which was stated to be the 26th at 6pm.

Since when was it the 21st?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Abingdonboy said:


> Let's hope so.
> 
> 
> *Anyway the Swearing in ceremony has been pushed from the 21st *(Today) to some time in the future, any ideas why?
> 
> 
> Is Modi not keen to get to work ASAP and start delivering on his bold promises?



its on 26th or 27th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> What? It's not like you to make random unsubstantiated comments.
> 
> Modi received his appointment letter from the President yesterday, who asked him to provide a date for his swearing in ceremony, which was stated to be the 26th at 6pm.
> 
> Since when was it the 21st?


Sorry bro, last week after Modi was made PM-elect I had discussed when Modi would be sworn-in specifically as to when Modi would be given full SPG security and at that time the 21st was being given as his swearing-in date, must be a case of crossed wires.


I am just very eager for him to take office and get the ball rolling, although I appreciate he is taking the time to sort out his cabinet and get the right people in the right positions which is also very important so I don't want things to be rushed either.



Dillinger said:


> @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @arp2041 Remember my comment on Delhi me bahg dod machi hai from all secys for reports to the new admin, and not the usual sort of reports either (in Bimaru).
> 
> Sign of Narendra Modi’s style: Officers asked for view on big projects | The Indian Express


Wow, almost got a tear in my eye! 



You know, I'm warming to this Modi fellow......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

Abingdonboy said:


> Sorry bro, last week after Modi was made PM-elect I had discussed when Modi would be sworn-in specifically as to when Modi would be given full SPG security and at that time the 21st was being given as his swearing-in date, must be a case of crossed wires.
> 
> 
> I am just very eager for him to take office and get the ball rolling, although I appreciate he is taking the time to sort out his cabinet and get the right people in the right positions which is also very important so I don't want things to be rushed either.
> 
> 
> Wow, almost got a tear in my eye!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I'm warming to this Modi fellow......



Exactly. He's not even sworn in yet and he's already setting the wheels in motion for serious execution.

These stalled projects are the low hanging fruit to kickstart economic activity in India, IIP had neg growth last month amongst other worrying indicators. Policy reform will take longer, my estimate is four quarters before we see the big reforms coming through.

Morgan Stanley said that India could grow at 6.8% by FY2015-16, that number will undoubtedly be revised as their director himself was surprised at the size and quality of the mandate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> These stalled projects are the low hanging fruit to kickstart economic activity in India, IIP had neg growth last month amongst other worrying indicators. Policy reform will take longer, my estimate is four quarters before we see the big reforms coming through.



The sad thing is that a LOT of the major projects that are stalled are stalled by such petty things and if MMS had had the authority could have addressed quite easily.The projects in the pipeline are worth considerable tenths of a percent in GDP alone.



kbd-raaf said:


> Morgan Stanley said that India could grow at 6.8% by FY2015-16, that number will undoubtedly be revised as their director himself was surprised at the size and quality of the mandate.


No doubt about this. Who knows what envisaged political environment Morgan Stanley were using for this projection but there is no way they saw the "Modi wave" coming, even the top political scientists in India were stunned at Modi's mandate. I mean it is all there, Modi should be able to do this and if he wants to make this a multiple-term bid then he's going to have to get things moving in the right direction very quickly. He is no fool, he knows the ground realties and he knows the current euphoria surrounding him won't last very long at all and that he's going to have to work for his legacy. 

I am pretty hopeful though, if ever there was a moment in India's history to alter not only India's economic path but also social and political it is here and now. 


Anyway, I read somewhere Modi was targeting 7.2% growth for 2015-16 and 8.4% for the year after, this was a few days back and I can't find that article right now. Seems pretty fair I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

seiko said:


> Still Home Ministry is an important part and Vajpayee tried to handle external affairs ministry along with PMO and it didn't went well.. Shivraj Patil showed us how a failure of Home Ministry can affect us.. Modi will have his handsfull as Prime Minister of India and ruling a country is different than ruling a state..



External affairs is a different kettle of fish & needs a dedicated person handling it. Btw, Vajpayee kept it so that Jaswant Singh _(who was not allowed to be inducted by the RSS) _could do the job without the designation till he was later named to the post. Home Ministry must be split up regardless of who takes charge. The internal security component must be a separate ministry and needs someone super competent handling it. Rajnath Singh is probably good but he is no Chidambaram _(the best minister for internal security ever)_. Better to have dedicated professionals at the MoS level handling it & reporting directly to the PM.



JanjaWeed said:


> would be interesting to see if Modi gives time to John Kerry, due to visit India soon. I would rather Modi snubs him & let Kerry meet his equivalent in India. That will send a strong message to US. Afteral there should be some sort of remorse or expression regret by US govt for the treatment meted out Modi all this while!



Pointless. That wasn't the Obama administration's doing _(they did continue it but that's probably laziness than anything else)_, so Mr. Modi must move on. He's been very classy about it & should keep it that way. No visit to the U.S. anytime soon though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Good for you!! But I want you people to still vote for AAP!! I want to see how many of your problems they will solve before raising their hands and quiting again!! Good luck!!




me waiting for BJP to fullfill the promises ............like "We will bring black money to India in 150 days - Rajnath singh "

like "I will stop drug mennance from Punjab and put all culprits in jail - Modi" ( lets see if he puts SALLA SAHIB of Badal in jail or not)

like "I will end criminality in politics-Modi" (hhhmmmm....every third MP in current Lok sabha is criminal ......more over 68 BJP MP have serious cases like murder , kidnapping etc against them....lets see How Modi remove them from Parliament)

like " We will provide special incentives to farmers of Punjab and raise the price by many folds within a year to an expectable level - Modi" .............chalo dekhte hai



Abingdonboy said:


> Let's hope so.
> 
> 
> Anyway the Swearing in ceremony has been pushed from the 21st (Today) to some time in the future, any ideas why?
> 
> 
> Is Modi not keen to get to work ASAP and start delivering on his bold promises?




he is asking for 10 years to fulfill his BOLD promises 

even if they said like 150 days during elections



arp2041 said:


> They will get first hand experience of what "RAPE" actually MEANS.





hmmmm .....have u seen Capt speaking ??? even Badals and Sidhu are afraid to argue with him ...................he is parliament now.................by defeating u know who


----------



## ashok321




----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> me waiting for BJP to fullfill the promises ............like "We will bring black money to India in 150 days - Rajnath singh "
> 
> like "I will stop drug mennance from Punjab and put all culprits in jail - Modi" ( lets see if he puts SALLA SAHIB of Badal in jail or not)
> 
> like "I will end criminality in politics-Modi" (hhhmmmm....every third MP in current Lok sabha is criminal ......more over 68 BJP MP have serious cases like murder , kidnapping etc against them....lets see How Modi remove them from Parliament)
> 
> like " We will provide special incentives to farmers of Punjab and raise the price by many folds within a year to an expectable level - Modi" .............chalo dekhte hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is asking for 10 years to fulfill his BOLD promises
> 
> even if they said like 150 days during elections


What are you contributing in it rather criticism His motto was "Sabka saath sabka vikas" without contribution of society nothing can be achieved so think before saying something that what are you done from your part to make change in the society if not then don't think some messiah will do the trick it's on Us not some leader.Leaders are only there to take society into right direction it's on Us to follow it


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> What are you contributing in it rather criticism His motto was "Sabka saath sabka vikas" without contribution of society nothing can be achieved so think before saying something that what are you done from your part to make change in the society if not then don't think some messiah will do the trick it's on Us not some leader.Leaders are only there to take society into right direction it's on Us to follow it




so he wont fullfill his bold promises on time????

oh man ...............i had started planning what we were gonna do after 150 days when all black money will return to India


----------



## ashok321

Modi govt must adopt a 'tit for tat' policy towards Pak: Sena - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ok ....................how many other peeps want to sell the same "CHAI" to get a helicopter ??? 






pujj geya jee pujj geya ..............


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> so he wont fullfill his bold promises on time????
> 
> oh man ...............i had started planning what we were gonna do after 150 days when all black money will return to India


Yeah may be not because we indian are good of taking freebies and are lazy *** world always laugh at us we are good for nothing Specialy negative guys like you . negativity is a path of destruction.if it be like this you will never achieve any thing big in your life.


----------



## KS

cloud_9 said:


> I live with an Indian Tamil,he told me about getting Free Tv's.At best it was a general statement.You can vote any one...got no issues.But explain that to the other dude ranting all over the place.
> You can take as many shots as you want....



Yeah the answer to one rant is another rant. Got it.


----------



## cloud_9

KS said:


> Yeah the answer to one rant is another rant. Got it.


I thought there was a difference between taking a shot and a rant ?


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Yeah may be not because we indian are good of taking freebies and are lazy *** world always laugh at us we are good for nothing Specialy negative guys like you . negativity is a path of destruction.if it be like this you will never achieve any thing big in your life.




so u want me to just sit quietly or even help the NDA in ruining the punjab ???? will that be constructive???

u guys are telling me of negativity ??? irony just died .................ahem ahem ....wasnt it u guys who were spreading negativity against AAP when i said AAP storm kicked feku wave out of Punjab ???


there is no excuse if u cant fullfill the promises u made ................we have suffered from hand of NDA in punjab ............

lets see What can NDA do in center 



cloud_9 said:


> I thought there was a difference between taking a shot and a rant ?




kisko vote kia tha?


----------



## ashok321




----------



## cloud_9

Prometheus said:


> kisko vote kia tha?



I can not vote.


----------



## Prometheus

cloud_9 said:


> I can not vote.




underage ???? 

did u heard Punjab insulted Badals and Jaitley 

Harsimrat saved his seat by just 19k votes and claiming historic victory 

wow ! what a family ............sare Punjab neh daab ke jalleel keeta .......ehna jara naa feel keeta


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> me waiting for BJP to fullfill the promises ............like "We will bring black money to India in 150 days - Rajnath singh "
> 
> like "I will stop drug mennance from Punjab and put all culprits in jail - Modi" ( lets see if he puts SALLA SAHIB of Badal in jail or not)



Why do you care about what BJP will do or not do? They promised you something and you threw them out now you should ask AAP/Congress to clean the drug menace in your state. India got 28 states and 7 union territories and all have their set of problems so why do you think your state should be given any preference? Ask your MPs to use their funds to solve your local issues.



> like "I will end criminality in politics-Modi" (hhhmmmm....every third MP in current Lok sabha is criminal ......more over 68 BJP MP have serious cases like murder , kidnapping etc against them....lets see How Modi remove them from Parliament)



I am hearing a lot about this AAP propaganda claim of 68 BJP with serious criminal cases like murder and kidnapping etc. Can you point to the source or name the BJP MPs and their crimes here?

Now look at what AAP (who are shouting from top of their voices claiming how clean they are) got in their fold, Udayakumar S P from Kanniyakumari constituency, Tamil Nadu with 382 declared criminal cases, M Pushparayan from Thoothukkudi constituency with 380 criminal cases. LOL!! Also there are criminal cases against Kejriwal, Yogendra Yadav. 40% AAP candidate in MP had criminal cases against them.Aam Admi Party candidate Narendra Mohanty from Kandhamal Lok Sabha seat had the 28 criminal cases against him.

So do the right thing and as a AAP supporter/activist protest against AAP leadership and force them to the much needed clean up in the party! Also, ask them to get rid of maoists sympathizers like Gopal Rai and many other JNU jhola chaps!!



> like " We will provide special incentives to farmers of Punjab and raise the price by many folds within a year to an expectable level - Modi" .............chalo dekhte hai



Govt at centre will come up with generic policies for all the farmers of the country. I don't think there is any need to go all the way out for one particular state. May be the MPs you chose can help you with your problems. I think you should raise your issues with them because they are the ones who are your representatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

An interesting bit of speculation for the post of MEA; *M.J. Akbar*'s name is also being floated. _Imo _a brilliant choice if it happens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Speculation rife over BJP naming Kiran Bedi as Delhi CM candidate - IBNLive





arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468797198973423616
> 
> 
> New Delhi SAVED, now the first task for Modi Sarkar is to SAVE Delhi & immediately call elections.



bastar*** kejriwal! 

Plz commit suicide u moron!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

many of us are syaing this to be too much.

But this is how RSS cadres respect the nation.

RSS is another name for discipline and nationalism!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

Prometheus said:


> so he wont fullfill his bold promises on time????
> 
> oh man ...............i had started planning what we were gonna do after 150 days when all black money will return to India



Was there a 150 day promise in the BJP manifesto?
Can you point me to where this 150 days target is coming from.


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Why do you care about what BJP will do or not do? They promised you something and you threw them out now you should ask AAP/Congress to clean the drug menace in your state. India got 28 states and 7 union territories and all have their set of problems so why do you think your state should be given any preference? Ask your MPs to use their funds to solve your local issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hearing a lot about this AAP propaganda claim of 68 BJP with serious criminal cases like murder and kidnapping etc. Can you point to the source or name the BJP MPs and their crimes here?
> 
> Now look at what AAP (who are shouting from top of their voices claiming how clean they are) got in their fold, Udayakumar S P from Kanniyakumari constituency, Tamil Nadu with 382 declared criminal cases, M Pushparayan from Thoothukkudi constituency with 380 criminal cases. LOL!! Also there are criminal cases against Kejriwal, Yogendra Yadav. 40% AAP candidate in MP had criminal cases against them.Aam Admi Party candidate Narendra Mohanty from Kandhamal Lok Sabha seat had the 28 criminal cases against him.
> 
> So do the right thing and as a AAP supporter/activist protest against AAP leadership and force them to the much needed clean up in the party! Also, ask them to get rid of maoists sympathizers like Gopal Rai and many other JNU jhola chaps!!
> 
> 
> 
> Govt at centre will come up with generic policies for all the farmers of the country. I don't think there is any need to go all the way out for one particular state. May be the MPs you chose can help you with your problems. I think you should raise your issues with them because they are the ones who are your representatives.




for Bhakts .......maybe it opens ur eyes 

16th Lok Sabha will be richest, have most MPs with criminal charges - The Hindu


now Bhakt ...........go back to ur Namo bhakti ......................

AAP have only 4 MPs

One is a retired Principal ........who just teaches the tution to kids 

ANother one is a Cardiologist who runs a low cost clinic in Patiala ( ever heard a cardiologist taking 20 bucks as fee from patient ............even a MBBS takes 200 bucks these days

Next is a Stand up comedian 

another one is former ambassador of India to norway 


find the criminals ........................xD

facepalm to modi bhakti ........xD



indiatester said:


> Was there a 150 day promise in the BJP manifesto?
> Can you point me to where this 150 days target is coming from.




ye lo bhai sahib 

We'll bring back black money in 150 days: BJP president Rajnath Singh - The Times of India

agar modi bhakti se time bacha toh par lena

yeh achhe din kab anege ????

elections over , Power cuts are back ............and its not even start of paddy season ................another feku claim of NDA govt. of power surplus punjab flowing in wave 

that what is NDA best for .....FEKUwad 



oh I love the feku Bhakts .................Modi has not even made govt. and all are trying to defend before hand that why he cant fullfull the BOLD promises


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> for Bhakts .......maybe it opens ur eyes
> 
> 16th Lok Sabha will be richest, have most MPs with criminal charges - The Hindu
> 
> 
> now Bhakt ...........go back to ur Namo bhakti ......................
> 
> AAP have only 4 MPs
> 
> One is a retired Principal ........who just teaches the tution to kids
> 
> ANother one is a Cardiologist who runs a low cost clinic in Patiala ( ever heard a cardiologist taking 20 bucks as fee from patient ............even a MBBS takes 200 bucks these days
> 
> Next is a Stand up comedian
> 
> another one is former ambassador of India to norway
> 
> 
> find the criminals ........................xD
> 
> facepalm to modi bhakti ........xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ye lo bhai sahib
> 
> We'll bring back black money in 150 days: BJP president Rajnath Singh - The Times of India
> 
> agar modi bhakti se time bacha toh par lena
> 
> yeh achhe din kab anege ????
> 
> elections over , Power cuts are back ............and its not even start of paddy season ................another feku claim of NDA govt. of power surplus punjab flowing in wave
> 
> that what is NDA best for .....FEKUwad
> 
> 
> 
> oh I love the feku Bhakts .................Modi has not even made govt. and all are trying to defend before hand that why he cant fullfull the BOLD promises


Yes we believe him because he not even made govt but his track record is clear in Gujrat he is proved his mark in running govt he already delivered and proved himself alike some people who do fake promises and Run at time of delivering


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Yes we believe him because he not even made govt but his track record is clear in Gujrat he is proved his mark in running govt he already delivered and proved himself alike some people who do fake promises and Run at time of delivering




are u pointing to NDA of Punjab ???

they havent fullfilled manifesto of 2012 and came out with same things in 2014 ..........lol

how proffesional


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> are u pointing to NDA of Punjab ???
> 
> they havent fullfilled manifesto of 2012 and came out with same things in 2014 ..........lol
> 
> how proffesional


May be Akalis are bad in law and order but atleast they made punjab economical forward state Unlike Bimaro states just go live your life in Up for somedays then you will see what is the difference .And Aap are biggest Fekus on Earth as a delhite I know this that's why we kicked there butt this time in Elections and in future too.Hope punjabis are sane people it will be more sensible for them to go for Congress rather Aap


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> May be Akalis are bad in law and order but atleast they made punjab economical forward state Unlike Bimaro states just go live your life in Up for somedays then you will see what is the difference .And Aap are biggest Fekus on Earth as a delhite I know this that's why we kicked there butt this time in Elections in future too.Hope punjabis are sane people it will be more sensible for them to go for Congress rather Aap




NDA made Punjab economically forward???

lollllllllllllllllllllllll

Nda just drive us backward.....................did yeah know last time when Badal was CM ........he didnt allow any cellular company to enter punjab and maintained monopoly of his own Spice company .................and now is doing same with news channel ............PTC news = NDA news.

The good we have in Punjab is due to hard work of Partap singh Kherion ..........................go search who he was


----------



## Vyom

The best AAP can do is call names, discredit people, "ye sab chor hai", Every other person who supports any one else is either corrupt or gaddar in the name of god and land only Saint Topiwal is the modern day Buddha, who has the solution to every planet on the planet. And one day AAP will rise to rule India and even th USA, AAP is the one true party (haven't we heard that before... somewhere). 

The party without debauchery, but with demagoguery epitomised. They know what is wrong with the system and they are vocal about it, one law and civilian vigilantism. But you will only be rewarded if you vote for the AAP when they are in power only the AAAP supporters will get benefits. A partial state, with gives subsidies on everything, Bijleeee pani, makaan.

This is so reminiscent of the Soviet era and how their Govt used to function. Arvind Kejriwal is power blind his supporters are kejri Blind. 

I had worked with AAP in its initial days even during the Delhi Campaign, The movement is nothing but a man's thirst for power and his brainwashed followers. Kejriwal is the Modern day dictator, who has no space for dissent.


----------



## Prometheus

Vyom said:


> The best AAP can do is call names, discredit people, "ye sab chor hai", Every other person who supports any one else is either corrupt or gaddar in the name of god and land only Saint Topiwal is the modern day Buddha, who has the solution to every planet on the planet. And one day AAP will rise to rule India and even th USA, AAP is the one true party (haven't we heard that before... somewhere).
> 
> The party without debauchery, but with demagoguery epitomised. They know what is wrong with the system and they are vocal about it, one law and civilian vigilantism. But you will only be rewarded if you vote for the AAP when they are in power only the AAAP supporters will get benefits. A partial state, with gives subsidies on everything, Bijleeee pani, makaan.
> 
> This is so reminiscent of the Soviet era and how their Govt used to function. Arvind Kejriwal is power blind his supporters are kejri Blind.
> 
> I had worked with AAP in its initial days even during the Delhi Campaign, The movement is nothing but a man's thirst for power and his brainwashed followers. Kejriwal is the Modern day dictator, who has no space for dissent.




ok ......nice analysis mate .........keep it coming .

BTW what are ur analysis about Jaitley lossing during Wave ???


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> for Bhakts .......maybe it opens ur eyes
> 
> 16th Lok Sabha will be richest, have most MPs with criminal charges - The Hindu


Ok smart a$$ now show me in the above link where is it mentioned that BJP has 68 MPs who are accused of Murder. Kejriwal has turned you folks into walking Zombies. Does he remote controls you folks as well?



> now Bhakt ...........go back to ur Namo bhakti ......................
> 
> AAP have only 4 MPs
> 
> One is a retired Principal ........who just teaches the tution to kids
> 
> ANother one is a Cardiologist who runs a low cost clinic in Patiala ( ever heard a cardiologist taking 20 bucks as fee from patient ............even a MBBS takes 200 bucks these days
> 
> Next is a Stand up comedian
> 
> another one is former ambassador of India to norway
> 
> 
> find the criminals ........................xD
> 
> facepalm to modi bhakti ........xD



Another dumb attempt, the people I mentioned in my post are real people and AAP leaders. Only issue is that people kicked them out. Height of AAPTardness this is!!!


----------



## Fireurimagination

Talk about clutching to straws, the best AAp and Congress support should do now is accept people's verdict and give NDA a chance. NDA may be cr@p but people have proved they prefer cr@p because AAp and Congress are cr@pier. People of Delhi rejected AAP and people of India rejected Congress hands down after giving them ample opportunities.


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> Ok smart a$$ now show me in the above link where is it mentioned that BJP has 68 MPs who are accused of Murder. Kejriwal has turned you folks into walking Zombies. Does he remote controls you folks as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Another dumb attempt, the people I mentioned in my post are real people and AAP leaders. Only issue is that people kicked them out. Height of AAPTardness this is!!!




bhakt ko gussa aa geya ............????

never mind

Every third newly-elected MP has criminal background - The Times of India

Every third newly elected UP MP faces crime charge - The Times of India

if u cant take criticism and reply in civilized way ( without restoring to personal attacks like smart a$$ etc ) , plz dont bother replying to me .

thanx @jbond197


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> bhakt ko gussa aa geya ............????
> 
> never mind
> 
> Every third newly-elected MP has criminal background - The Times of India
> 
> Every third newly elected UP MP faces crime charge - The Times of India



68 MPs accused of Murders. Not found. Another failed attempt!!


----------



## Prometheus

Fireurimagination said:


> Talk about clutching to straws, the best AAp and Congress support should do now is accept people's verdict and give NDA a chance. NDA may be cr@p but people have proved they prefer cr@p because AAp and Congress are cr@pier. People of Delhi rejected AAP and people of India rejected Congress hands down after giving them ample opportunities.




people of Punjab rejected NDA ................kuck bacha ??? lets go for Jayalathia ............AMMA AMMA


----------



## Fireurimagination

Prometheus said:


> bhakt ko gussa aa geya ............????
> 
> never mind
> 
> Every third newly-elected MP has criminal background - The Times of India
> 
> Every third newly elected UP MP faces crime charge - The Times of India
> 
> if u cant take criticism and reply in civilized way ( without restoring to personal attacks like smart a$$ etc ) , plz dont bother replying to me .
> 
> thanx @jbond197



Now please check from which party was the candidate with most number of criminal cases including that of rape and murder.


----------



## Prometheus

jbond197 said:


> 68 MPs accused of Murders. Not found. Another failed attempt!!



go back to my post .............68 mps with serious cases like murder , kiddnapping "ETC"

meanwhile , newspaper said that BJP minister Anil joshi got relaxation from amritsar from appearing in person for next 3 hearings in 3 saparate cases .

for more info ..............he was the one who called Jaitley to amritsar .......



Fireurimagination said:


> Now please check from which party was the candidate with most number of criminal cases including that of rape and murder.




so u saying BJP didnt have any criminal MP ??? .....hhhmmmmm ....ok My bad ....


----------



## kaykay

Prometheus said:


> people of Punjab rejected NDA ................kuck bacha ??? lets go for Jayalathia ............AMMA AMMA


They still have 6 out of 13 seats. LOLs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ok ......enough of trolling for the day .......................see ya soon bhakts


----------



## Roybot

Prometheus said:


> bhakt ko gussa aa geya ............????
> 
> never mind
> 
> Every third newly-elected MP has criminal background - The Times of India
> 
> Every third newly elected UP MP faces crime charge - The Times of India
> 
> if u cant take criticism and reply in civilized way ( without restoring to personal attacks like smart a$$ etc ) , plz dont bother replying to me .
> 
> thanx @jbond197



Stop being a sore loser mate.

Dirty past: 15% AAP candidates face criminal cases | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Prometheus said:


> people of Punjab rejected NDA ................kuck bacha ??? lets go for Jayalathia ............AMMA AMMA



LOL Punjab alone is not India, UP, Bihar, Rajasthan, Gujrat, Delhi etc also are India. NDA needed 272 seats to rule India it got 330+ which is a clear mandate. Never happened after 1984 strange isn't it?


----------



## Black Widow

Prometheus said:


> *people of Punjab rejected NDA* ................kuck bacha ??? lets go for Jayalathia ............AMMA AMMA




All 4 seat won by SH-AAP was against Akali Dal. People are angry on Akali govt in Punjab. Ppl are angry on Congress .. 

If that seat would have been contested by BJP, Non of P-AAP Party would have been got a single seat..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> *bhakt *ko gussa aa geya ............????
> 
> never mind
> 
> 
> *if u cant take criticism and reply in civilized way ( without restoring to personal attacks like smart a$$ etc ) , plz dont bother replying to me .*
> 
> thanx @jbond197



Lol, Did I hurt you? Tell me, what were you doing in each comments of yours? Namo Bhakt, Namo bhakti is that not name calling? You got what you asked for. So if you want a civilized debate then you need to act in civil manner in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Prometheus said:


> ok ......enough of trolling for the day .......................see ya soon bhakts





Roybot said:


> Stop being a sore loser mate.
> 
> Dirty past: 15% AAP candidates face criminal cases | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


LOLs In Madhya Pradesh, 40% AAP candidates were criminals.


----------



## Roybot

kaykay said:


> LOLs In Madhya Pradesh, 40% AAP candidates were criminals.



And not to forget the AAP candidates who won, only won as an individual, not because of the party. The so called stalwarts of AAP, Kejriwal and his motley crew of maoist fuckwits got shafted real bad, hence the butthurt.


----------



## Black Widow

Prometheus said:


> ok ......enough of trolling for the day .......................see ya soon bhakts





When you are gonna take "Kejriwal"

Oxford is considering to take New word in Dictonary 
*Kejriwal*: ke-j-ri-waal
(verb, noun) - Meaning: U-Turn
eg: 1. why are you taking Kejriwal?
2. driver , take a Kejriwal..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

Prometheus said:


> go back to my post .............68 mps with serious cases like murder , kiddnapping "ETC"



LOl, look at thim. He said 68 MPs with serious cases like Murder, Kidnapping etc and now he is asking to focus on "ETC"..

Would you mind telling what that etc is? What are those serious "etc" charges?


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Roybot said:


> And not to forget the AAP candidates who won, only won as an individual, not because of the party. The so called stalwarts of AAP, Kejriwal and his motley crew of maoist fuckwits got shafted real bad, hence the butthurt.


Thats true. All AAP biggies including Khujliwal, Vishwas, pornnath, chazia, ashutosh, YoYa etc lost says all about their popularty. LOLs


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jbond197 said:


> LOl, look at thim. He said 68 MPs with serious cases like Murder, Kidnapping etc and now he is asking to focus on "ETC"..
> 
> Would you mind telling what that etc is? What are those serious "etc" charges?



He is high on drugs. . . . .leave him alone


----------



## Vyom

Prometheus said:


> ok ......nice analysis mate .........keep it coming .
> 
> BTW what are ur analysis about Jaitley lossing during Wave ???



Anger against the Akalis, and specifically against the Badals (The fact that there was a akali faction working to reduce BJP seats in Punjab ). Congress had a good candidate, Capt. Amrinder Singh has a good vision for Punjab. Siddhu didn't campaign he loved by most in Amritsar. So Jaitley was bound to loose.

AAP was not a factor in Amritsar, if you put together Votes by both AAP + BJP, still Amrinder would have won by 40,000 margin. Not interested to change your perception, but mine changed a lot during my time of volunteering for the AAP. No wonder people are leaving it in droves. First hand experience, disillusioned and rightly so (I hope). 

The number of seats where AAP vote percentage was more than the difference between the 1st and and 2nd Candidate is about in 9 seats in total, and in 6 of them AAP was a distance 5th or 6th. Again AAP was not a factor. 

The 4 seats won by AAP has been because of good candidates.Saint Topiwal didn't campaign for them as hard As he did in Delhi and Amethi, the factor for the 4 candidates in Punjab was all the Candidates own good will and not because of the the 'Kejriwal Factor.'


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> He is high on drugs. . . . .leave him alone



*AAP to win 300 Lok Sabha Seats*​






Dil ke armaan ansuon me beh gaye 






@Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vyom

Prometheus said:


> people of Punjab rejected NDA ................kuck bacha ??? lets go for Jayalathia ............AMMA AMMA



So its Anti NDA, Anti this & Anti-that. Typical AAP campaign. AAP is a for a clean system ... good but how exactly ? Kejriwal is going to come riding on broom ? AAP is cynical about everything. 

In a bad Dog analogy AAP is like a Dog Chasing cars, barking all the time, the cars stops and the doors open... it has no clue.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> *AAP to win 300 Lok Sabha Seats*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dil ke armaan ansuon me beh gaye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Prometheus


----------



## Prometheus

chak de INDIA said:


> He is high on drugs. . . . .leave him alone



oye mate ...............u are supposed to campaign for AAP in Punjab elections ..............by polls coming in few months ,.......pack ur bags and join bike gang of Bhagwant mann


----------



## paranoiarocks

Beautiful Quote from Arun shorie "_Secularism:Individual_ must be the unit of _state policy_"

Watch: The Shourie Interview - On RSS, Reviving The Economy and More Video: NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

What an assembly session ..best session I have ever witnessed  

Super Shankar sinh 

Master Modi 

And 

Intelligent Vajubhai ....


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469018338413527040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

In side news
गृह - राजनाथ सिंह
अर्थ - सुब्रमण्यम स्वामी
परराष्ट्र - अरुण जेटली
संरक्षण - सुषमा स्वराज
रेल्वे - व्यंकय्या नायडू
नगरविकास, वाहतुक - नितिन गडक री
कृषि - गोपीनाथ मुंडे
ग्रामविकास - अनंत गीते
आरोग्य - हर्ष वर्धन
कायदा - रवि शंकर प्रसाद
वाणिज्य - एस एस अहलुवालिया
दूरसंचार - अनंत कुमार
कोळसा - हंसराज आहिर
पेट्रोलियम - रामविलास पासवान
अवजड उद्योग - आनंदराव अडसूळ
हवाई वाहतुक - शाहनवाज़ हुसेन
अल्पसंख्यांक कल्याण - मुख़्तार अब्बास नकवी
संसदीय कामकाज - सुमित्रा महाजन
महिला बालकल्याण - अनुप्रिया पटेल
मनुष्यबळ विकास - बी एस येदुरप्पा
जलस्रोत - पुरुषोत्तम रुपाला
क्रीडा - कीर्ति आझाद
पर्यटन - श्रीपाद नाईक
सांस्कृतिक कार्य - मीनाक्षी लेखी
माहिती प्रसारण - जगदंबिका पाल
कॉर्पोरेट अफेयर्स - अनुराग ठाकुर
अपारंपरिक उर्जा - बी सी खंडूरी
अनिवासी भारतीय - राजीव प्रताप रूडी
सामाजिक न्याय - बंडारू दत्तात्रय

गृह राज्यमंत्री - सत्यपाल सिंह
संरक्षण राज्यमंत्री - व्ही के सिंह
कृषि राज्यमंत्री - राजू शेट्टी
सामाजिक न्याय राज्यमंत्री - रामदास आठवले
कायदा राज्यमंत्री - किरीट सोमय्या
क्रीडा राज्यमंत्री - राज्यवर्धन राठोड
j
लोकसभा सभापति - मुरली मनोहर जोशी
एन डी ए अध्यक्ष / राष्ट्रपति - लालकृष्ण अडवाणी

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Prometheus said:


> underage ????
> 
> did u heard Punjab insulted Badals and Jaitley
> 
> Harsimrat saved his seat by just 19k votes and claiming historic victory
> 
> wow ! what a family ............sare Punjab neh daab ke jalleel keeta .......ehna jara naa feel keeta


Location flag and secondly...............................


----------



## cheekybird

nair said:


> We had quite a few congress supporters in PDF..... Havent seen them since the election results????


I'm right here



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468404753324445696
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468355853372772352


Ab Sara waqt tweets hi kare ga ya kuch kam bhi


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469018338413527040



Fail nail in the coffin for moron kejriwal.


----------



## aakash_2410

Prometheus said:


> me waiting for BJP to fullfill the promises ............like "*We will bring black money to India in 150 days - Rajnath singh "*
> 
> like "I will stop drug mennance from Punjab and put all culprits in jail - Modi" ( lets see if he puts SALLA SAHIB of Badal in jail or not)
> 
> like "I will end criminality in politics-Modi" (hhhmmmm....every third MP in current Lok sabha is criminal ......more over 68 BJP MP have serious cases like murder , kidnapping etc against them....lets see How Modi remove them from Parliament)
> 
> like " We will provide special incentives to farmers of Punjab and raise the price by many folds within a year to an expectable level - Modi" .............chalo dekhte hai



Please, don't pull a Kejri! Back your claim up please! 
Modi set to lift UPA's veil on black money - The Times of India

As for Modi, yes he did say those things and he will deliver.

Give the guy some time! Congress didn't do frack all in 60 years and you want him to do all that in 6 days? He's not even sworn in yet. But it looks like a promising start.


----------



## Dillinger

Roybot said:


> *AAP to win 300 Lok Sabha Seats*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dil ke armaan ansuon me beh gaye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Prometheus



Sayeth WHAT?  

Bhai ye kaun sa mahaan budhijeevi tha, who's the "admin"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Why is this thread still sticky?


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> In side news
> गृह - राजनाथ सिंह
> अर्थ - सुब्रमण्यम स्वामी
> परराष्ट्र - अरुण जेटली
> संरक्षण - सुषमा स्वराज
> रेल्वे - व्यंकय्या नायडू
> नगरविकास, वाहतुक - नितिन गडक री
> कृषि - गोपीनाथ मुंडे
> ग्रामविकास - अनंत गीते
> आरोग्य - हर्ष वर्धन
> कायदा - रवि शंकर प्रसाद
> वाणिज्य - एस एस अहलुवालिया
> दूरसंचार - अनंत कुमार
> कोळसा - हंसराज आहिर
> पेट्रोलियम - रामविलास पासवान
> अवजड उद्योग - आनंदराव अडसूळ
> हवाई वाहतुक - शाहनवाज़ हुसेन
> अल्पसंख्यांक कल्याण - मुख़्तार अब्बास नकवी
> संसदीय कामकाज - सुमित्रा महाजन
> महिला बालकल्याण - अनुप्रिया पटेल
> मनुष्यबळ विकास - बी एस येदुरप्पा
> जलस्रोत - पुरुषोत्तम रुपाला
> क्रीडा - कीर्ति आझाद
> पर्यटन - श्रीपाद नाईक
> सांस्कृतिक कार्य - मीनाक्षी लेखी
> माहिती प्रसारण - जगदंबिका पाल
> कॉर्पोरेट अफेयर्स - अनुराग ठाकुर
> अपारंपरिक उर्जा - बी सी खंडूरी
> अनिवासी भारतीय - राजीव प्रताप रूडी
> सामाजिक न्याय - बंडारू दत्तात्रय
> 
> गृह राज्यमंत्री - सत्यपाल सिंह
> संरक्षण राज्यमंत्री - व्ही के सिंह
> कृषि राज्यमंत्री - राजू शेट्टी
> सामाजिक न्याय राज्यमंत्री - रामदास आठवले
> कायदा राज्यमंत्री - किरीट सोमय्या
> क्रीडा राज्यमंत्री - राज्यवर्धन राठोड
> j
> लोकसभा सभापति - मुरली मनोहर जोशी
> एन डी ए अध्यक्ष / राष्ट्रपति - लालकृष्ण अडवाणी



Am surprised at Gen V.K.Singh not getting any portfolio.


----------



## Prometheus

aakash_2410 said:


> Please, don't pull a Kejri! Back your claim up please!
> Modi set to lift UPA's veil on black money - The Times of India
> 
> As for Modi, yes he did say those things and he will deliver.
> 
> Give the guy some time! Congress didn't do frack all in 60 years and you want him to do all that in 6 days? He's not even sworn in yet. But it looks like a promising start.




how many days were given to AK before people started asking for results???

3 or 4?



Jason bourne said:


> In side news
> गृह - राजनाथ सिंह
> अर्थ - सुब्रमण्यम स्वामी
> परराष्ट्र - अरुण जेटली
> संरक्षण - सुषमा स्वराज
> रेल्वे - व्यंकय्या नायडू
> नगरविकास, वाहतुक - नितिन गडक री
> कृषि - गोपीनाथ मुंडे
> ग्रामविकास - अनंत गीते
> आरोग्य - हर्ष वर्धन
> कायदा - रवि शंकर प्रसाद
> वाणिज्य - एस एस अहलुवालिया
> दूरसंचार - अनंत कुमार
> कोळसा - हंसराज आहिर
> पेट्रोलियम - रामविलास पासवान
> अवजड उद्योग - आनंदराव अडसूळ
> हवाई वाहतुक - शाहनवाज़ हुसेन
> अल्पसंख्यांक कल्याण - मुख़्तार अब्बास नकवी
> संसदीय कामकाज - सुमित्रा महाजन
> महिला बालकल्याण - अनुप्रिया पटेल
> मनुष्यबळ विकास - बी एस येदुरप्पा
> जलस्रोत - पुरुषोत्तम रुपाला
> क्रीडा - कीर्ति आझाद
> पर्यटन - श्रीपाद नाईक
> सांस्कृतिक कार्य - मीनाक्षी लेखी
> माहिती प्रसारण - जगदंबिका पाल
> कॉर्पोरेट अफेयर्स - अनुराग ठाकुर
> अपारंपरिक उर्जा - बी सी खंडूरी
> अनिवासी भारतीय - राजीव प्रताप रूडी
> सामाजिक न्याय - बंडारू दत्तात्रय
> 
> गृह राज्यमंत्री - सत्यपाल सिंह
> संरक्षण राज्यमंत्री - व्ही के सिंह
> कृषि राज्यमंत्री - राजू शेट्टी
> सामाजिक न्याय राज्यमंत्री - रामदास आठवले
> कायदा राज्यमंत्री - किरीट सोमय्या
> क्रीडा राज्यमंत्री - राज्यवर्धन राठोड
> j
> लोकसभा सभापति - मुरली मनोहर जोशी
> एन डी ए अध्यक्ष / राष्ट्रपति - लालकृष्ण अडवाणी




no women safety ministery for Amit shah ...............that guy deserves it


----------



## heisenberg

Roybot said:


> Am surprised at Gen V.K.Singh not getting any portfolio.


gen vk singh can be projected for haryana cm post


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> Am surprised at Gen V.K.Singh not getting any portfolio.



7th from the bottom


----------



## cloud_9

Jason bourne said:


> In side news
> गृह - राजनाथ सिंह
> अर्थ - सुब्रमण्यम स्वामी
> परराष्ट्र - अरुण जेटली
> संरक्षण - सुषमा स्वराज
> रेल्वे - व्यंकय्या नायडू
> नगरविकास, वाहतुक - नितिन गडक री
> कृषि - गोपीनाथ मुंडे
> ग्रामविकास - अनंत गीते
> आरोग्य - हर्ष वर्धन
> कायदा - रवि शंकर प्रसाद
> वाणिज्य - एस एस अहलुवालिया
> दूरसंचार - अनंत कुमार
> कोळसा - हंसराज आहिर
> पेट्रोलियम - रामविलास पासवान
> अवजड उद्योग - आनंदराव अडसूळ
> हवाई वाहतुक - शाहनवाज़ हुसेन
> अल्पसंख्यांक कल्याण - मुख़्तार अब्बास नकवी
> संसदीय कामकाज - सुमित्रा महाजन
> महिला बालकल्याण - अनुप्रिया पटेल
> मनुष्यबळ विकास - बी एस येदुरप्पा
> जलस्रोत - पुरुषोत्तम रुपाला
> क्रीडा - कीर्ति आझाद
> पर्यटन - श्रीपाद नाईक
> सांस्कृतिक कार्य - मीनाक्षी लेखी
> माहिती प्रसारण - जगदंबिका पाल
> कॉर्पोरेट अफेयर्स - अनुराग ठाकुर
> अपारंपरिक उर्जा - बी सी खंडूरी
> अनिवासी भारतीय - राजीव प्रताप रूडी
> सामाजिक न्याय - बंडारू दत्तात्रय
> 
> गृह राज्यमंत्री - सत्यपाल सिंह
> संरक्षण राज्यमंत्री - व्ही के सिंह
> कृषि राज्यमंत्री - राजू शेट्टी
> सामाजिक न्याय राज्यमंत्री - रामदास आठवले
> कायदा राज्यमंत्री - किरीट सोमय्या
> क्रीडा राज्यमंत्री - राज्यवर्धन राठोड
> j
> लोकसभा सभापति - मुरली मनोहर जोशी
> एन डी ए अध्यक्ष / राष्ट्रपति - लालकृष्ण अडवाणी


Got an English version ??


----------



## Roybot

chak de INDIA said:


> 7th from the bottom



Too much Hindi, Vhi Kay Singh . Minister of state for Defence?



Prometheus said:


> no women safety ministery for Amit shah ...............that guy deserves it



You d rather have Pornnath Bharti eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> Too much Hindi, Vhi Kay Singh . Minister of state for Defence?



Yup . . and defence Minister . . Sushma Aunty.


----------



## aakash_2410

Prometheus said:


> how many days were given to AK before people started asking for results???
> 
> 3 or 4?



I think everyone gave him time. Even shrewd Congress party which could have pulled the plug at any time gave them time.

But he thought, he'd become political martyr by resigning but it backfired, BADLY! Look at him apologising on telly right now. So he formed the gov. without having majority and then he says he resigned on "NAITIK basis" looool! Please! So he formed the gov. then he saw Lok Sabha elections coming up so resigned, now that he got crushed in LS elections wants to form the gov. again! lool Thankfully, people of India are too smart for him.

So he's apologising for breaking people's trust but not you fan boys. 

Btw I believe Modi when he says "Bharat Maa Ki Kasam" but I don't think I'd be able to trust AK on his Bachcho ki kasam or whatever new gimmick he may have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Jason bourne said:


> In side news
> गृह - राजनाथ सिंह
> अर्थ - सुब्रमण्यम स्वामी
> परराष्ट्र - अरुण जेटली
> संरक्षण - सुषमा स्वराज
> रेल्वे - व्यंकय्या नायडू
> नगरविकास, वाहतुक - नितिन गडक री
> कृषि - गोपीनाथ मुंडे
> ग्रामविकास - अनंत गीते
> आरोग्य - हर्ष वर्धन
> कायदा - रवि शंकर प्रसाद
> वाणिज्य - एस एस अहलुवालिया
> दूरसंचार - अनंत कुमार
> कोळसा - हंसराज आहिर
> पेट्रोलियम - रामविलास पासवान
> अवजड उद्योग - आनंदराव अडसूळ
> हवाई वाहतुक - शाहनवाज़ हुसेन
> अल्पसंख्यांक कल्याण - मुख़्तार अब्बास नकवी
> संसदीय कामकाज - सुमित्रा महाजन
> महिला बालकल्याण - अनुप्रिया पटेल
> मनुष्यबळ विकास - बी एस येदुरप्पा
> जलस्रोत - पुरुषोत्तम रुपाला
> क्रीडा - कीर्ति आझाद
> पर्यटन - श्रीपाद नाईक
> सांस्कृतिक कार्य - मीनाक्षी लेखी
> माहिती प्रसारण - जगदंबिका पाल
> कॉर्पोरेट अफेयर्स - अनुराग ठाकुर
> अपारंपरिक उर्जा - बी सी खंडूरी
> अनिवासी भारतीय - राजीव प्रताप रूडी
> सामाजिक न्याय - बंडारू दत्तात्रय
> 
> गृह राज्यमंत्री - सत्यपाल सिंह
> संरक्षण राज्यमंत्री - व्ही के सिंह
> कृषि राज्यमंत्री - राजू शेट्टी
> सामाजिक न्याय राज्यमंत्री - रामदास आठवले
> कायदा राज्यमंत्री - किरीट सोमय्या
> क्रीडा राज्यमंत्री - राज्यवर्धन राठोड
> j
> लोकसभा सभापति - मुरली मनोहर जोशी
> एन डी ए अध्यक्ष / राष्ट्रपति - लालकृष्ण अडवाणी



Kahaan se uthaye ho ise? Ekat source bhi dedo bhaya.

And what's this? HR Ministry for Yeddyurappa? He's the best choice for Minster of Mines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> Kahaan se uthaye ho ise? Ekat source bhi dedo bhaya.
> 
> And what's this? HR Ministry for Yeddyurappa? He's the best choice for *Minster of Mine*s.



Yep, the guy just loves digging himself holes.


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> Yep, the guy just loves digging himself holes.



He has a lot to bury as well.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indischer said:


> Kahaan se uthaye ho ise? Ekat source bhi dedo bhaya.
> 
> And what's this? HR Ministry for Yeddyurappa? He's the best choice for Minster of Mines.


lol.. mines to yeddy? he will digging holes in Highway!


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. mines to yeddy? he will digging holes in Highway!



Yeggjaktly. Sriramulu as Minister of State for Mines with Yeddy as Central Minister will be the perfect combo. 

IMO, Sadananda Gowda should be entrusted with a minor Ministry. The man was good as CM, and is one of the few politicos from Karnataka who don't have the stink of corruption trailing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> He has a lot to bury as well.



What would happen to me in Karnataka if I beat up Yeduyarrappa while yelling

'Lingayats are worst, Vokkaligas are the best'!


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> What would happen to me in Karnataka if I beat up Yeduyarrappa while yelling
> 
> 'Lingayats are worst, Vokkaligas are the best'!



Your fate would depend upon where you chose to make your stand. I have a feeling that most of Karnataka won't really mind it so much if you did beat up Yeddy.


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> Your fate would depend upon where you chose to make your stand. I have a feeling that most of Karnataka won't really mind it so much if you did beat up Yeddy.



I feel I should stand in election in Karnataka.

My platform would be letting the ordinary Kannadiga getting to beat up Yeddy and the reddy brothers and everyone involved in Bellary scam.

I know I sound prejudiced, But Yeddy looks like a robber baron.

@Indischer I am not making fun of Karnataka btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> I feel I should stand in election in Karnataka.
> 
> My platform would be letting the ordinary Kannadiga getting to beat up Yeddy and the reddy brothers and everyone involved in Bellary scam.
> 
> I know I sound prejudiced, But Yeddy looks like a robber baron.
> 
> @Indischer I am not making fub of Karnataka btw.



His rise within the BJP now is firmly tied with the rise of Modi. The man was responsible in good measure for the BJP losing Karnataka in the LA polls, first by sullying it's name and then by breaking it's vote base. He's got off very lightly from all that history.

But gotta say, caste based politics in Karnataka doesn't attract the same attention as it does in UP/Bihar, but it's just as strong here.


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> His rise within the BJP now is firmly tied with the rise of Modi. The man was responsible in good measure for the BJP losing Karnataka in the LA polls, first by sullying it's name and then by breaking it's vote base. He's got off very lightly from all that history.
> 
> But gotta say, *caste based politics in Karnataka* doesn't attract the same attention as it does in UP/Bihar, but it's just as strong here.



From the novice eyes, it seems that UP/Bihar has more violent history to it.

What are the names of so called 'lower' castes in Karnataka?


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> From the novice eyes, it seems that UP/Bihar has more violent history to it.
> 
> What are the names of so called 'lower' castes in Karnataka?



Just about everyone except Brahmins.

The most numerous are the Kurubas, Vokkaligas and Lingayats. All these groups have subcastes, and depending on that, they're either OBCs, SCs or STs.

CENTRAL GOVT LIST OF OTHER BACKWARD CLASSES-OBCs-KARNATAKA STATE | HISTHINK!


----------



## Star Wars

cheekybird said:


> I'm right here
> 
> 
> Ab Sara waqt tweets hi kare ga ya kuch kam bhi



Rahul to tweet bhi nahi karta


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469055019774259201


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469062021703413761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469062564282785792

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469023863427190784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469023904841752578

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469023863427190784

Lol.... COngies going mental it seems  @Roybot , @JanjaWeed ,@arp2041

Now what Congies going communal in favor of Hindus ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Aanandiben Patel New Gujrat CM ...


----------



## Jason bourne

Kejriwal arrested.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Aanandiben Patel New Gujrat CM ...



She is Modi's closest and trusted Aid in Gujarat administration ... Gujarat is in good hands


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> She is Modi's closest and trusted Aid in Gujarat administration ... Gujarat is in good hands




Bakvas....people of gujrat is not happy with Anandi ...

Nitin Gadkari defamation case : Arvind Kejriwal sent to Jail by Court, AK to remain in jail till may 23.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi has already set in Norton his plan for minimum govt, maximum governance. Asks bureaucrats which ministries/deptts can be merged"


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Bakvas....people of gujrat is not happy with Anandi ...
> .



Modi selected Anandiben personally. and is there any source you can provide tto prove that people of Gujarat are not happy with Anandiben ??


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Modi selected Anandiben personally. and is there any source you can provide tto prove that people of Gujarat are not happy with Anandiben ??




Prove kese karu ? Bhai I am a gujrati I worked have worked with local MLAs and even some Cabinate minister belive me no body likes Anandiben .....

People only accepted her because modi has personally selected her .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Prove kese karu ?



How did you know people don't like her , its a rather broad statement


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Imcool

Star Wars said:


> Modi selected Anandiben personally. and is there any source you can provide tto prove that people of Gujarat are not happy with Anandiben ??



It's true few peoples of Gujarati don't like Anandiben Patel. I am from Gujarat even though she has done good work on internet but on ground reality few people thinks she was involved in some scams. My father don't like her at all and he said she is not good at all. Let's see how good she will be time will tell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Prove kese karu ? Bhai I am a gujrati I worked have worked with local MLAs and even some Cabinate minister belive me no body likes Anandiben .....
> 
> People only accepted her because modi has personally selected her .....



Modi has probably selected her for some reason , why don't they like her ?


----------



## Imcool

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469064594447552514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469077344070537216
Check Gujarati peoples are upset. She was eldest in Gujarat BJP so maybe had to giver her a post and media speculated wild things that she is top for job! 

I think she will be replaced by 2017 assembly elections after all she is old enough to resign later on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469079648656031744


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Modi selected Anandiben personally. and is there any source you can provide tto prove that people of Gujarat are not happy with Anandiben ??





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469066776211255296
He is a hardcore namo supporter and BJP member...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 31733




Sue Swamy, He will rip you apart ... He knows what he is speaking..


----------



## Star Wars

.


Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469066776211255296
> He is a hardcore namo supporter and BJP member...



He seems a bit too emotional and dramatic, if she was so bad i doubt she would be in Modi's Cabinet . We do not really know about her other than hear say and Roumers . lets wait and see what she does with Gujarat ...


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> .
> 
> He seems a bit too emotional and dramatic, if she was so bad i doubt she would be in Modi's Cabinet . We do not really know about her other than hear say and Roumers . lets wait and see what she does with Gujarat ...




Lets see...


----------



## Star Wars

Times now saying Massive revolt and dissent within the Congress in Assam


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Times now saying Massive revolt and dissent within the Congress




same thing in Punjab BJP and Akalis


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> same thing in Punjab BJP and Akalis


BJP isn't even present in Punjab to have a revolt.


----------



## The Huskar

Tarun Gogoi to resign as Assam CM.
Hell yeah..


----------



## Star Wars

Anybody checked out Shivraj Singh Chauhan's twitter ID ? The stuff he is doing there is awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> BJP isn't even present in Punjab to have a revolt.


lol.............sssshhhh ......dont speak like this .....u will hurt feelings of sanghis


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Anybody checked out Shivraj Singh Chauhan's twitter ID ? The stuff he is doing there is awesome




Just posted ...


----------



## aakash_2410

Star Wars said:


> She is Modi's closest and trusted Aid in Gujarat administration ... Gujarat is in good hands



Ask any Gujarati, if they prefer Anandi! No one in the state liker her. Amit Shah is going to Delhi and all but even Saurabh Patel would have made much better CM.


----------



## Imcool

aakash_2410 said:


> Ask any Gujarati, if they prefer Anandi! No one in the state liker her. Amit Shah is going to Delhi and all but even Saurabh Patel would have made much better CM.



True! Many of us don't like her.. Would have preferred anyone but Anandiben! Yuck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Anybody checked out Shivraj Singh Chauhan's twitter ID ? The stuff he is doing there is awesome




Bhai proof mil gaya anandiben ka  ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imcool

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai proof mil gaya anandiben ka  ...



Yes?


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai proof mil gaya anandiben ka  ...



konsa proof ? seedha hi post kar leta


----------



## ashok321




----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469078863121629184

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aakash_2410

Imcool said:


> True! Many of us don't like her.. Would have preferred anyone but Anandiben! Yuck



I know bud! I'm a gujju as well. My dad worked for Sandesh newspaper when he was in India. He even fought ABVP elections with Amit Shah in Gujarat University. We've been BJP supporters when no one even knew what BJP was and Ashok Bhatt was the lone warrior for BJP in Khadia-Raypur in Ahmedabad.

My dad was telling me, when he was at Sandesh, Anandiben used to come there everyday for favours when she was principal at Mohniba Vidyalaya and she is probably one of the most corrupt BJP leaders. He recollects how she insulted her husband in public once and is very rude and would make a lazy CM.

It's gonna be difficult to fill in Modi's shoes for anyone! But Anandiben! No way! I'm afraid they don't lose Gujarat Assembly Election. Which has been BJP bastion for quite some time now. Because no matter what Shankar Sinh Vaghela is definitely a better politician and leader than Anandiben. Hell, he's the one who brought Modi into politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

Jason bourne said:


> In side news
> गृह - राजनाथ सिंह
> अर्थ - सुब्रमण्यम स्वामी
> परराष्ट्र - अरुण जेटली
> संरक्षण - सुषमा स्वराज
> रेल्वे - व्यंकय्या नायडू
> नगरविकास, वाहतुक - नितिन गडक री
> कृषि - गोपीनाथ मुंडे
> ग्रामविकास - अनंत गीते
> आरोग्य - हर्ष वर्धन
> कायदा - रवि शंकर प्रसाद
> वाणिज्य - एस एस अहलुवालिया
> दूरसंचार - अनंत कुमार
> कोळसा - हंसराज आहिर
> पेट्रोलियम - रामविलास पासवान
> अवजड उद्योग - आनंदराव अडसूळ
> हवाई वाहतुक - शाहनवाज़ हुसेन
> अल्पसंख्यांक कल्याण - मुख़्तार अब्बास नकवी
> संसदीय कामकाज - सुमित्रा महाजन
> महिला बालकल्याण - अनुप्रिया पटेल
> मनुष्यबळ विकास - बी एस येदुरप्पा
> जलस्रोत - पुरुषोत्तम रुपाला
> क्रीडा - कीर्ति आझाद
> पर्यटन - श्रीपाद नाईक
> सांस्कृतिक कार्य - मीनाक्षी लेखी
> माहिती प्रसारण - जगदंबिका पाल
> कॉर्पोरेट अफेयर्स - अनुराग ठाकुर
> अपारंपरिक उर्जा - बी सी खंडूरी
> अनिवासी भारतीय - राजीव प्रताप रूडी
> सामाजिक न्याय - बंडारू दत्तात्रय
> 
> गृह राज्यमंत्री - सत्यपाल सिंह
> संरक्षण राज्यमंत्री - व्ही के सिंह
> कृषि राज्यमंत्री - राजू शेट्टी
> सामाजिक न्याय राज्यमंत्री - रामदास आठवले
> कायदा राज्यमंत्री - किरीट सोमय्या
> क्रीडा राज्यमंत्री - राज्यवर्धन राठोड
> j
> लोकसभा सभापति - मुरली मनोहर जोशी
> एन डी ए अध्यक्ष / राष्ट्रपति - लालकृष्ण अडवाणी



NaMo already elected as NDA chairperson yesterday so der no qouestion return of ADVaNI . I doubt swamy will get finance but i personaly like to see dis man in the cabinet........


----------



## Soumitra

Arvind Kejriwal sent to judicial custody in Gadkari defamation case - The Times of India

Full full drma karta hai. He was jaiiled because he refused to pay the bail bond as required by law and not because of any criminal offence but trust him to milk it to the maximum extent possible.

What say @Prometheus and @cloud_9 Shall we give him best actor in dharna role award?


----------



## arp2041

@Dillinger want to get the true picture from you.......

Is there a real chance of Kejri winning Delhi this time?

I hope that Delhites won't be fooled by this fool this time.


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> @Dillinger want to get the true picture from you.......
> 
> Is there a real chance of Kejri winning Delhi this time?
> 
> I hope that Delhites won't be fooled by this fool this time.



Yeh kya hai? Jyotish tum ho aur Dilli se prediction karwa rahe ho?  

Free prediction from my side: Slender majority of seats for BJP in the next Delhi Assembly elections. 40 seats at max.


----------



## SRP

Just in: Kejriwal's arrest — AAP workers... - The Times of India | Facebook

Just in: Kejriwal's arrest — AAP workers protest outside Tihar, Section 144 imposed outside the jail


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469120273841549312


----------



## Soumitra

Kiran Bedi ready to be BJP's Delhi chief ministerial candidate - The Times of India


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> Yeh kya hai? Jyotish tum ho aur Dilli se prediction karwa rahe ho?
> 
> Free prediction from my side: Slender majority of seats for BJP in the next Delhi Assembly elections. 40 seats at max.



Bhai though I am full confident that if Kiran Bedi is projected as CM candidate than BJP will get comfortable majority in Delhi but AAPTARDS aur DELHITES ke agey mere saarey predictions fail ho jate hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

arp2041 said:


> @Dillinger want to get the true picture from you.......
> 
> Is there a real chance of Kejri winning Delhi this time?
> 
> I hope that Delhites won't be fooled by this fool this time.




BJP beat AAP in 24 of 28 assembly seats AAP has won last time . His only vote bank left is Autowallahs now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> Arvind Kejriwal sent to judicial custody in Gadkari defamation case - The Times of India
> 
> Full full drma karta hai. He was jaiiled because he refused to pay the bail bond as required by law and not because of any criminal offence but trust him to milk it to the maximum extent possible.
> 
> What say @Prometheus and @cloud_9 Shall we give him best actor in dharna role award?





sure ...........why not ...............also gift him PM chair ..........lets kick Modi ji out and establish AK


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> sure ...........why not ...............also gift him PM chair ..........lets kick Modi ji out and establish AK



Tu toh pura BAWLA ho gya hai re.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> Tu toh pura BAWLA ho gya hai re.......................





ok .....whatever bro .....take care


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> ok .....whatever bro .....take care



abey 4 seats jeeti hai AAP ney............Kaunse logic sey woh PM banta hai???? AAPTARDS Logic??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> abey 4 seats jeeti hai AAP ney............Kaunse logic sey woh PM banta hai???? AAPTARDS Logic??



it wasnt me who was given AK rewards ...............i just proposed a little further to extend the troll


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469137930674388992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

HAHA look who is invited ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@Abingdonboy @JanjaWeed heard on news that Modi's Govt. will be LITERALLY a Minimum Govt.

UPA had 71 ministers while on 26th only 20 ministers of NDA will take oath.

Many ministries will be merged like Cultural + Tourism.

Power + non-conventional + coal

etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy @JanjaWeed heard on news that Modi's Govt. will be LITERALLY a Minimum Govt.
> 
> UPA had 71 ministers while on 26th only 20 ministers of NDA will take oath.
> 
> Many ministries will be merged like Cultural + Tourism.
> 
> Power + non-conventional + coal
> 
> etc.


Hmmm good in the sense the ministers will have more authority and autonomy to make decision relating to their areas of concern. Hopefully the workload will be manageable for all of them and this will also increase accountability for each minister, the buck will stop with them and they won't be able to pass on their failings to overs. 


The NDA is also set to raise new Ministries are they not? I think it was suggested Infrastructure would get a new separate ministry .


Streamlining government is definitely a good thing and should cut down red tape and speed up decision-making.

+ @arp2041 should cut down the burden on the Delhi Police surely? Having less minsters to protect and the subsequent pomp ministers in India inexplicably expect (convoys with red beacons and the like)


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy @JanjaWeed heard on news that Modi's Govt. will be LITERALLY a Minimum Govt.
> 
> UPA had 71 ministers while on 26th only 20 ministers of NDA will take oath.
> 
> Many ministries will be merged like Cultural + Tourism.
> 
> Power + non-conventional + coal
> 
> etc.



Looks like Modi is sticking to his promise of minimum government & maximum governance. We have one too many ministries created as per convenience to accommodate coalition partners. Modi is lucky to have gained absolute majority & saved himself from blackmailing partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

anonymus said:


> BJP beat AAP in 24 of 28 assembly seats AAP has won last time . His only vote bank left is Autowallahs now.


Are you sure autowallas are still with him?
Heard they were mighty upset with him because he didn't look into any of the autowallas issues in his 49 days Kejriraj!!


----------



## jandk

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy @JanjaWeed heard on news that Modi's Govt. will be LITERALLY a Minimum Govt.
> 
> UPA had 71 ministers while on 26th only 20 ministers of NDA will take oath.
> 
> Many ministries will be merged like Cultural + Tourism.
> 
> Power + non-conventional + coal
> 
> etc.



That's great news. India needs less centres of power. Modi has centralization tendencies


----------



## cloud_9

Soumitra said:


> Arvind Kejriwal sent to judicial custody in Gadkari defamation case - The Times of India
> 
> Full full drma karta hai. He was jaiiled because he refused to pay the bail bond as required by law and not because of any criminal offence but trust him to milk it to the maximum extent possible.
> 
> What say @Prometheus and @cloud_9 Shall we give him best actor in dharna role award?


LOL! Why are you asking my opinion on Kejriwal.I don't really give FF about Kejriwal and his circus but I do support some individuals from Punjab who fought under AAP's banner.

About being an actor ?Well this week has been full of politician testing their acting skills and Kejriwal is probably at the top of the list when it comes to bad acting and an obvious storyline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LURKER

Urban dictionary added a new word : CONGRESSED (verb, adj) .it means getting fully , totally, irredeemably screwed.

Eg. I got "CONGRESSED" at work yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

cheekybird said:


> I'm right here
> 
> 
> Ab Sara waqt tweets hi kare ga ya kuch kam bhi



You are not a congress supporter.... You are Rahul Gandhi supporter....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Kejriwal has taken another U turn and has asked Lt. Governor for fresh elections in Delhi


----------



## cheekybird

Star Wars said:


> Rahul to tweet bhi nahi karta


Rahul ke pas itna faltu time nahin ke tweets kare


----------



## Star Wars

cheekybird said:


> Rahul ke pas itna faltu time nahin ke tweets kare



Usse to Parliment attend karne me bhi Faltu time nahi hai..Uska Parliment attendence is less than 30% ..Parliment bhi bunk mar raha hai ...


----------



## cheekybird

Star Wars said:


> Usse to Parliment attend karne me bhi Faltu time nahi hai..Uska Parliment attendence is less than 30% ..Parliment bhi bunk mar raha hai ...


Modi bhi to Sara waqt tweets kerta rehta hai,Aur koi koi kaam nahin bacha Kia


----------



## Marxist




----------



## Prometheus




----------



## SwAggeR

Marxist said:


>



Plz, someone translate the texts written in pic into English.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469339546841526272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469339612129656832
Internal Security Priorities for the New Government: Institutional Reforms | Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

SwAggeR said:


> Plz, someone translate the texts written in pic into English.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469339546841526272



it says parcel from Delhi ,and ask congressis to take it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469350174981365760
Defence Ministry babus are also preparing a list of deals that have been stuck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Marxist said:


> it says parcel from Delhi ,and ask congressis to take it


no one wants him here.....i am from his hometown....he served as our M.L.A for few occasions..and hasn't done anything good for his peoples/town or consistutency..good for nothing..i wonder how he became our defense minister??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469354269590962177


----------



## kaykay

Roybot said:


> Am surprised at Gen V.K.Singh not getting any portfolio.


mos defence.


----------



## RPK

Regional players likely to align in Lok Sabha - The Hindu


----------



## SRP

*16 Reasons Why Arvind Kejriwal Was Arrested, Sent to Tihar Jail*

New Delhi, May 21: Rubbing salt on their wounds, Patiala House Court on Wednesday, May 21 sent Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader and former Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal to Tihar Jail till May 23. Kejriwal has been sent to judicial custody in connection with criminal defamation case filed by senior BJP leader and former President of the party -- Nitin Gadkari.

*Check why Kejriwal has been sent to jail:* 

1. In his fight against corrupted leaders, Kejriwal had listed out names of the most corrupt politicians in the country on Jan 31, 2014. The list included Suresh Kalmadi, Nitin Gadkari, Sushilkumar Shinde, BS Yeddyurappa, Kapil Sibal, Mulayam Singh, Kamal Nath, Veerappa Moily, Ananth Kumar, Anurag Thakur, Sharad Pawar, Praful Patel, P Chidambaram, Alagari, Kanimozhi, A Raja, Tarun Gogoi, Mayawati, Naveen Jindal.

2. The AAP convenor, who had won the Delhi assembly elections and later resigned from the post within 49 days on Feb 14, had vowed to remove all corrupt politicians. 

3. Gadkari on Feb 1 had served a legal notice to Kejriwal stating that the AAP leader's remark against him was false. Gadkari also claimed that Kejriwal had tried to tarnish the BJP leader's image. 

4. Gadkari also had asked Kejriwal to tender his apology within three days. The BJP leader had also threatened to sue the AAP chief if there was no apology from him within three days, i.e. Feb 4. 

5. Gadkari on Feb 8 had filed a defamation case against Kejriwal in a court in Delhi and had claimed that Kejriwal tarnished his image by calling him corrupt. The complaint was filed before metropolitan magistrate Gomati Manocha. 

6. Gadkari's complaint against Kejriwal said, "Kejriwal has deliberately released the list of India's most corrupt people mentioning his (Gadkari's) name in a grossly irresponsible manner. Kejriwal has deliberately tried to malign (Gadkari's) image though he is not involved in any wrongful or corrupt act." 

7. Gadkari requested the court to take action against Kejriwal and prosecute him for defaming him. 

8. On Feb 28, the court had summoned Kejriwal as an accused in the criminal defamation complaint, observing that statements allegedly made by the AAP leader have the effect of "harming the reputation" of the complainant. 

9. *Kejriwal appeared before Patiala House Court on May 21. The court asked him if the AAP leader was looking for "some exceptional treatment".* 

10. *Kejriwa*l, who appeared before the court in pursuance to the summons issued against him,* told Metropolitan Magistrate Gomati Manocha that he was ready to give an undertaking that he will appear before the court but refused to furnish bail bond to secure bail.*

11. During the hearing, the magistrate observed, "I completely agree but why he (Kejriwal) will not furnish bail bond. What is the problem? There is a procedure and why should we follow different procedure in this case." *"I agree he will appear in the court but the procedure is that a person has to file bail bond of Rs 10,000. Are you looking for some exception treatment?" *

12. Kejriwal, who also argued in the court, told the judge that he did not commit any heinous crime and added that he was not looking for any exceptional treatment. 

13. "This is my principle that when I have not done anything wrong, I will not seek bail. I am ready to go to jail," he said. 

14. Advocates Prashant Bhushan and Rahul Mehra, who appeared for Kejriwal, told the magistrate that these cases are of political nature and as per the principle of Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), they will not furnish bail bond. Bhushan also argued that there was no possibility that Kejriwal would tamper with the evidence or influence the witnesses and filing of undertaking was correct. 

15. Senior advocate Pinki Anand, who appeared for Gadkari, opposed the contentions of defence counsel, saying there was no procedure in law to furnish undertaking and law should not vary for anyone. 

16. The court finally sent Kejriwal to judicial custody for two days and he will be present before the court once again on May 23. He will be lodged in prison number 4, Tihar Central Jail PRO Sunil Gupta said.

16 Reasons Why Arvind Kejriwal Was Arrested, Sent to Tihar Jail - News Oneindia


----------



## Marxist

abjktu said:


> no one wants him here.....i am from his hometown....he served as our M.L.A for few occasions..and hasn't done anything good for his peoples/town or consistutency..good for nothing..i wonder how he became our defense minister??



He helped sonia to kick out Sitaram kesari and he is very loyal towards Gandhi family (only blot in his loyalty is He deserted Indira after emergency)


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469339612129656832
> Internal Security Priorities for the New Government: Institutional Reforms | Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses



Clearly a MASTERSTROKE by Modi 

He has equated the Pakistani PM will every neighbor of India, no special treatment!

Now, If he comes, He will be just another PM of an Indian Neighbor.

If he don't come, India will get to say that "look we forwarded our hand for friendship, but they don't want to"

DIPLOMACY AT IT'S VERY BEST!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

There is a rumor that Swamy will be next finance minister


----------



## Vyom

Marxist said:


> There is a rumor that Swamy will be next finance minister



He should be made head of a Propaganda ministry... I don't know if he has any sanity left for finance ministers post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321




----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 31928


Oh well.. their immunity will come to an end as soon as NDA comes to power. These UPA installed governors will be recalled soon!


----------



## ashok321

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh well.. their immunity will come to an end as soon as NDA comes to power. These UPA installed governors will be recalled soon!



A Governor is a nominal head and representative of the President of India who appoints them for the term of 5 years.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> A Governor is a nominal head and representative of the President of India who appoints them for the term of 5 years.


that's just the formality. President appoints governors on govt's instructions.. & a new govt always calls back the governors installed by previous one. UPA1 called back many governess in 2004 installed by NDA. This is nothing new...


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469425370383400961


----------



## SRP

*Karmic Correction for India and a Joker Called Kejriwal – Pinaki Misra (BJD)*

The News Minute| May 22, 2014| 3.53 pm IST

New Delhi- Senior Biju Janata Dal (BJD) leader Pinaki Misra sums up the election results in two words. 

“Karmic Correction,” he tells The News Minute (TNM). “The edifice was so rotten that it took a joker like Arvind Kejriwal to bring it all down, perhaps even inadvertently,” says Misra, a lawyer by training and senior leader of the Naveen Patnaik-led BJD. 

Structural corruption, profligate spending and galloping inflation – in short a situation comparable only to dictatorships and banana republics, has been called out says Misra adding that New Delhi is waking up to accountability it has not been held to in recent years. 

“The vote for Narendra Modi is a call for accountability – it’s about time someone did it,” says Misra who has been returned from the Puri constituency in Odisha. “Narendra Modi is a patriot and he is the first Indian politician to say profit is good, robust business is good – it takes a lot of courage to says that,” said Misra underlining that the vote has also discarded the “business of socialism” which the Congress Party has perfected and propagated. 

“The kind of victory he has achieved is not possible without hard-work on the ground – Narendra Modi went after every vote, taking nothing for granted and leaving nothing to chance,” says Misra. 

The other penny that has dropped is about the Congress Party bringing non-Congress party-led states in India to their knees. “They have worked on the principal that if you are not with us, you are against us,” says Misra pointing to the deeply damaged relations between New Delhi India’s states. “The treatment meted out to Jagan Mohan Reddy is only the latest in a long series – that kind of damage will be difficult to recover,” Misra said. 

Jagan Mohan Reddy was charged in a series of corruption cases which Jagan claims is the Congress' way of taking revenge for leaving the party.

Naveen Patnaik who was sworn in for the fourth time as Chief Minister of Orissa led his party to a landslide victory in the elections winning 20 out of 21 seats. The BJP managed to get one seat and the Congress was routed. Throughout his campaign Modi has said all regional leaders are national leaders too and the practice of punishing states must end. 

Commenting on AAP Misra said they had thrown a spanner in the works and the party is now hoist on its own petard. 
Two messages have profiled themselves in Delhi. One - Modi’s work has just begun and expectations are high. Two - Arvind Kejriwal’s theatrics has just ended he adds.

Karmic Correction for India and a Joker Called Kejriwal – Pinaki Misra (BJD)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

This is the picture that Yogendra yadav got clicked to show people that he is sleeping on floor in police custody. 
people will cry and come out to protest if they see these pics..thought Yogedra yadav ji.
However, the leaked photo reveals this was just another 'krantikaari' photoshoot. 

If they're so much into drama, shouldn't they get a movie director or something who can avoid such embarrassing goof ups?






@Prometheus 
Krantikaari . .bohot krantikaari 

@JanjaWeed @arp2041 @jha @kbd-raaf

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## blood

chak de INDIA said:


> This is the picture that Yogendra yadav got clicked to show people that he is sleeping on floor in police custody.
> people will cry and come out to protest if they see these pics..thought Yogedra yadav ji.
> However, the leaked photo reveals this was just another 'krantikaari' photoshoot.
> 
> If they're so much into drama, shouldn't they get a movie director or something who can avoid such embarrassing goof ups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Prometheus
> Krantikaari . .bohot krantikaari
> 
> @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @jha @kbd-raaf




 bahut krantikari....bahut zyada krantikari 
jai ho nauntaki baba ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

blood said:


> bahut krantikari....bahut zyada krantikari
> jai ho nauntaki baba ki



Bachpan me iske maa baap isko Yo Yo Salim aise hi thode na bulate the

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vyom

blood said:


> bahut krantikari....bahut zyada krantikari
> jai ho nauntaki baba ki



Dramebaazi is now a must have in their CVs for AAP leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

I still Can't believe NDA got 336 seats ...... lol ....not believed it in my wildest Dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

JanjaWeed said:


> that's just the formality. President appoints governors on govt's instructions.. & a new govt always calls back the governors installed by previous one. UPA1 called back many governess in 2004 installed by NDA. This is nothing new...





> Article 156 of the Constitution clearly says that the Governor shall hold office at the pleasure of the President. It is a personal choice. The post of the Governor is a constitutional one and there is no law which compels them to quit without completing their tenure




Read more at: Exit poll predictions put 18 Cong appointed governors in exit mode : Highlights, News - India Today


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> I still Can't believe NDA got 336 seats ...... lol ....not believed it in my wildest Dreams




Modi 282

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Dissent within Congress , Miland Deora says advisors and those taking advices also responsible
Clearly people are unhappy ...


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469445522223157248


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> Read more at: Exit poll predictions put 18 Cong appointed governors in exit mode : Highlights, News - India Today


Exactly! You only reiterated my point that once the new government takes over Congress appointed governors are automatically put on exit mode. This is the norm ever since. Don't read too much into what the article 156 of the constitution says. It's just ceremonious!


----------



## ashok321

Digvijaya Singh to Kejriwal: Stop drama, help me in exposing Gadkari : North, News - India Today


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Marxist said:


>



This excellent news. BJP is leaderless in Seemandhra. If Chiranjeevi can take up dat role, with full backing, BJP can out grow TDP in Seemandhra. He is a close aide to Venkayya naidu. 

I also heard that Pawan kalyans. Jana Sena party may well be merged with BJP Seemandhra, if Chiranjeevi joins BJP.


----------



## Vyom

*Digvijaya Singh to Kejriwal: Stop drama, help me in exposing Gadkari*
*Digvijaya Singh to Kejriwal: Stop drama, help me in exposing Gadkari : North, News - India Today*
**


----------



## SRP

Vyom said:


> *Digvijaya Singh to Kejriwal: Stop drama, help me in exposing Gadkari*
> *Digvijaya Singh to Kejriwal: Stop drama, help me in exposing Gadkari : North, News - India Today*
> **



Isme jaroor RSS ka haath hai


----------



## Chronos

CorporateAffairs said:


> This excellent news. BJP is leaderless in Seemandhra. If Chiranjeevi can take up dat role, with full backing, BJP can out grow TDP in Seemandhra. He is a close aide to Venkayya naidu.
> 
> I also heard that Pawan kalyans. Jana Sena party may well be merged with BJP Seemandhra, if Chiranjeevi joins BJP.



Chiranjeevi should not have joined politics.

I hope he doesn't undermine Chandra Babu, no offense, but I trust Chandrababu than Chiranjeevi, especially when Seemandhra needs a good adminstrator to lead them out of bifurcation, build a new capital and grow again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

JanjaWeed said:


> Exactly! You only reiterated my point that once the new government takes over Congress appointed governors are automatically put on exit mode. This is the norm ever since. Don't read too much into what the article 156 of the constitution says. It's just ceremonious!



I did not reiterate anything, dont put your words in my mouth. Most of UPA governors have complete almost 4 years, hence in a exit mode, NDA can do no shit to remove anyone of them.



> When reached out for their comments, the Congress leaders said the Governors cannot be compelled to quit as there is no legal binding on them to resign without the completion of their tenure.




WB Governor Narayan and some others are not leaving before completion of his term..

This is a big BS from yourself.:



> & a new govt always calls back the governors installed by previous one. UPA1 called back many governess in 2004 installed by NDA



Neither ( NDA/UPA) have powers to unseat (oppositions's) governors on their own...


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> I did not reiterate anything, dont put your words in my mouth. Most of UPA governors have complete almost 4 years, hence in a exit mode, NDA can do no shit to remove anyone of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WB Governor Narayan and some others are not leaving before completion of his term..



eezy tigress. stop jizzin in your pants & read the whole article in the link given by yourself! & this highlighted part in particular. Now you can decide yourself whether NDA can do _*shit *_ or not! 



> *UPA'S 2004 redux*
> *
> Governors owing allegiance to the BJP and RSS had faced the axe soon after the Congress-led UPA government came to power in 2004. Some of them were removed immediately.*


----------



## ashok321

*



Governors owing allegiance to the BJP and RSS had faced the axe soon after the Congress-led UPA government came to power in 2004. Some of them were removed immediately.

Click to expand...

 *

Removed by their own party yes, but not the opposite party!!!

Show me one example of UPA recalling one NDA governor.....They left on their own accord and their own party pressure. There is no mechanism to force them to go away by any succeeding government. And I have quoted an article 156 from the constitution..

In other words you are saying article 156 bears no value?


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469449345121533952

Kya durgati ho rahi hai in logon ki...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

ashok321 said:


> Removed by their own party yes, but not the opposite party!!!
> 
> Show me one example of UPA recalling one NDA governor.....They left on their own accord and their own party pressure. There is no mechanism to force them to go away by any succeeding government. And I have quoted an article 156 from the constitution..
> 
> In other words you are saying article 156 bears no value?



UPA removed BJP appointed governors in 2004 ,They removed 17 governors 1n 2004 (
UPA government's decision to replace governors gets allies backing but differences remain : NATION - India Today )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> Removed by their own party yes, but not the opposite party!!!
> 
> Show me one example of UPA recalling one NDA governor.....They left on their own accord and their own party pressure. There is no mechanism to force them to go away by any succeeding government. And I have quoted an article 156 from the constitution..
> 
> In other words you are saying article 156 bears no value?



one more time...careful reading & comprehension this time please.
*



UPA'S 2004 redux

Click to expand...

*


> *Governors owing allegiance to the BJP and RSS had faced the axe soon after the Congress-led UPA government came to power in 2004. Some of them were removed immediately.*



Basically the article says that the Governors owing allegiance to the BJP & RSS installed by previous NDA govt were removed by Congress lead UPA soon after they came to power in 2004. As I said earlier... Presidential power in India is ceremonious... unlike in many other countries. Regardless President agrees or not.. govt's goes ahead with the changes. & President in India has to tow gov't line. Even if President refuses the first time to sign a bill or an ordinance passed by the govt.. he has to sign it second time around. No question asked. As I said earlier... article 156 is just a ceremonious clause without any real significance. That's just how things work in India when it comes to President's power!


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Marxist said:


> UPA removed BJP appointed governors in 2004 ,They removed 17 governors 1n 2004 (
> UPA government's decision to replace governors gets allies backing but differences remain : NATION - India Today ),Now STFU



They were removed by President who has the power and not the Congress party...
Read the constitution and STFU a la John Cena..


----------



## arp2041

paranoiarocks said:


>



Waiting for TIME December Cover - THE PERSON OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## Marxist

ashok321 said:


> They were removed by President who has the power and not the Congress party...
> Read the constitution and STFU a la John Cena..



First learn President do such things on Government's behalf not on his individual capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


>



She was never with Arvind Kejriwal


----------



## ExtraOdinary

ashok321 said:


> They were removed by President who has the power and not the Congress party...
> Read the constitution and STFU a la John Cena..


All congressi governers need to be beheaded, removing is not enough, Modi is the constitution now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> They were removed by President who has the power and not the Congress party...
> Read the constitution and STFU a la John Cena..


You don't know much about Indian President's role... do you?


----------



## arp2041

ExtraOdinary said:


> All congressi governers need to be beheaded, removing is not enough, Modi is the constitution now



Already there are reports that Sheila Dikshit will be removed so that the cases of corruption can be started on her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Gujrat CM anandiben Patels Daughter

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469471482825830401


----------



## ashok321

arp2041 said:


> Already there are reports that Sheila Dikshit will be removed so that the cases of corruption can be started on her



Removed by whom?



JanjaWeed said:


> You don't know much about Indian President's role... do you?



You may say what you may.
The same could be said by me to you.
In other words, constitution is a trash upon which our judiciary a la SC works?


----------



## arp2041

ashok321 said:


> Removed by whom?



Dada do you understand what is the role of a President of India?? 

He is the Indian equivalent of Queen of UK.

He works on advise by the cabinet of ministers.

removed by BJP govt. who else.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 31936
> View attachment 31935
> 
> 
> Gujrat CM anandiben Patels Daughter



Holy crap!!!


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> Removed by whom?
> 
> 
> 
> You may say what you may.
> The same could be said by me to you.
> In other words, constitution is a trash upon which our judiciary a la SC works?



Ok.. here we go once again. President is just the ceremonial head of state! He doesn't move an inch unless he is pushed by the elected govt. read below... & in particular the highlighted part! 

Although Article 53 of the Constitution of India states that the President can exercise his or her powers directly or by subordinate authority, *all of the executive authority vested in the President are, in practice, exercised by the popularly elected Government of India, headed by the Prime Minister. This Executive power is exercised by the Prime Minister with the help of the Council of Ministers.*


----------



## SwAggeR

What a disgraceful looser she is , actually it only substantiates that she was convener of unsuccessful infamous 160 team of BJP and now she wants top cabinet berth.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469473847029161986


----------



## ashok321

> removed by BJP govt. who else.



BJP can not remove her....
There is no power as such for BJP to do that. Period.
Read article 156 and see that the President is Congressi/


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> What a disgraceful looser she is , actually it only substantiates that she was convener of unsuccessful infamous 160 team of BJP and now she wants top cabinet berth.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469473847029161986



Put her as opposition leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

ashok321 said:


> BJP can not remove her....
> There is no power as such for BJP to do that. Period.
> Read article 156 and see that the President is Congressi/



You don't have any ideas about 2004, get an idea from google.


----------



## SRP

paranoiarocks said:


>








Yogendra Yadav sleeping on the International Space Station

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469484815037640704
=======================================================================================

Ab ki baar, Modi Sarkar!

May 22, 2014
 Dr Haider Mehdi 
19









The word “sarkar” in the BJP election slogan which is the title of this article has two meanings in the Hindi language: 1) it is a title of respect for someone revered for his position and power, and 2) it means the “government.” Hence, one translation in English of this heading is: “this time, (your government) reverend Modi.” This brings us to the fact that the BJP election slogan has proven to have a remarkable quality of resplendent and resonant predictability to it. Indeed, Narendra Modi is the 17th Prime Minister of India chosen by a massive majority of voters. Interestingly and by the deliberate choice of the word “sarkar,” a reference was also meant to highlight Modi’s deep religious affiliation to Hindu nationalism. Has the Hindu nationalism factor helped create the “Modi Wave” to uproot the “Grand Old Party” of India, the Indian National Congress, and push it out of the game to almost political oblivion – if not permanently, at least for the foreseeable future?
My own considered opinion is that the “Hindu nationalism” card has played a formidable role in Modi’s ascendancy to power and Indian political leadership. But that is not the end of the story. There is a lot more to Modi’s tale: from where he was to where he is today, it is a narrative of an extraordinary and fascinating journey of a lifetime full of energetic optimism, self-determination, self-discipline, hard work, dedication and visionary political foresight. Indeed, Narendra Modi has made mistakes, (needless to say some very serious ones), but he stayed steadfastly committed to a political discourse that is intimately linked to an ideological concept of public welfare.
Interestingly, it was not a campaign by the BJP; in fact, Modi was able to personify the entire political campaigning around himself. The Indian masses paid very little attention to what was in the party’s manifesto and the ideological Hindu-nationalist contents that dominated the party’s past. What the voters saw was a determined, energetic Modi fuelling fresh optimism and hope for the Indian masses to look forward to a fundamentally changed India.
“Modi may be, in the words of one of his admirers, a one-man army; it is his decisiveness that some find so compelling… He too, claims to speak for the marginalised against a corrupt and self-serving urban elite… He has stirred the pent-up yearning of millions who have glimpsed India’s economic awakening from afar,” wrote David Pilling of the Financial Times in a recent article.
But a most interesting observation made by Pilling in the context of the public aspirations for political change that are gripping India is: “For many, Modi’s victory is a torpedoing of the Nehru-Gandhi dynasty, whose patrician grip on post-independence India, William Dalrymple calls ‘sexually transmitted democracy.’” How true. Sonia Gandhi, during the entire election campaign, was obsessively focused on stopping Modi.
Modi himself, in public addresses and speeches all over India has promised to be “result-orientated,” “truly representative,” “transparent,” and to lead “a sensitive government.” He has pledged to “restore confidence in the government, bring back credibility in the system and take effective steps to bridge the trust deficit that exists (in India) today.” Will Modi succeed? That will have to be seen.
Some questions asked over and over again in Pakistan these days are: Will Modi go back to his Hindu nationalist roots and impose a sectarian regime on a country with a vastly diverse population and foment intolerance towards India’s 175 million Muslims? (Of particular concern to the Pakistani people is a continued Hindu siege of Kashmiri Muslims.) Will he opt for an India of Hindu domination? Will Modi pursue a foreign policy of Indian domination of the region and specifically a planned political-military domination of Pakistan?
But how would this type of foreign policy discourse help Modi’s domestic and global leadership? How would it give Modi political immortality if he turned India into a modern apartheid regime?
My take on the phobia that the Pakistani awaam have of Modi’s staunch faith in Hinduism is unjustified and emotionally misperceived. So what if Modi is a diehard Hindu? What is the problem with that? Are we not in Pakistan faithful Muslims as much as Modi is a devoted Hindu? The fact of the matter is that Pakistan is not India’s number one problem, and neither is India Pakistan’s most pressing and urgent issue. Both India and Pakistan are faced with identical socio-economic problematics: we have rising poverty, and so has India. Prime Minister Modi has the same urgent domestic issues that are also being faced by Pakistan’s political establishment.
However, Modi’s election success in India presents a victory for progressive political forces marching forward. Unfortunately in Pakistan, the present day political process remains backward and frozen in time in the political status quo at the hands of a vested-interests ruling elite who are unmindful of the systemic changes that are urgently needed. With Modi, India has already made a hopeful change for the transformation of its political-socio-economic system. Pakistan is nowhere near the start of such a political process nor is there real political discourse directed towards that objective.
Modi is already on public record to have shunned the BJP’s historical Hindu nationalist agenda. To a specific question during a press conference as to how he would address the fears of the minorities, particularly Muslims (in India) Modi said, “We are committed to provide a government where nobody needs to be apprehensive or fearful. We are committed to go the extra mile to ensure that not only are we fair and just, but that we are also perceived to be fair and just.”
And now we come to the pivotal issue between India and Pakistan - a test case for Modi’s self-confessed, self-declared policy of justice and fairness to all. Will Modi overcome the historical Indian lack of will to let the Kashmiri Muslims decide a future for themselves? So far India has failed to resolve this issue with due respect to the political aspirations of Kashmiri Muslims.
But in my view, it is incumbent on Pakistan to fight for the Kashmiri Muslims’ right to self-determination at international forums, at the International Court of Justice and in the court of public opinion in the international community. Let us see if Pakistan will be able to constructively and diplomatically engage with Narendra Modi. It could be a success story for Modi as well as Pakistan for the peace, prosperity and stability of the two nations.
Narendra Modi is not an ordinary “man” or an ordinary “politician.” Modi is a political phenomenon. The question is, can Modi perform a political miracle?

The writer is UAE-based academic, policy analyst, conflict resolution expert and author of several books on Pakistan and foreign policy issues. He holds a doctorate and a masters degree from Columbia University in New York.


Email:hl_mehdi@hotmail.com


----------



## SwAggeR

Still not at ease. I hope al fakira news agency gets well soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469477804615401472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469483527562489856


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Still not at ease. I hope al fakira news agency gets well soon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469477804615401472



Still in butthurt mode ...


----------



## arp2041

desert warrior said:


> Yogendra Yadav sleeping on the International Space Station




This beats all!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## paranoiarocks

@arp2041 @Star Wars 

AAJ ka live with shahid masood


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469496010129956864


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger nice read..............

Elections 2014: Modi victory is not about brand or marketing, but lack of competition : Broken News, News - India Today

@JanjaWeed @ExtraOdinary Please ans my query...........

before election results came, I was almost sure that BJP is winning, but was afraid that there can be huge opp./dharna etc. so that Modi cannot be made the PM just like in 2004 for Sonia.

Can you explain, why all opp. party who were so opposed to Modi are quiet now? no opp.?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @ExtraOdinary @Dillinger nice read..............
> 
> Elections 2014: Modi victory is not about brand or marketing, but lack of competition : Broken News, News - India Today
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ExtraOdinary Please ans my query...........
> 
> before election results came, I was almost sure that BJP is winning, but was afraid that there can be huge opp./dharna etc. so that Modi cannot be made the PM just like in 2004 for Sonia.
> 
> Can you explain, why all opp. party who were so opposed to Modi are quiet now? no opp.?


Clear mandate to Modi. Results did not leave any room for any sort maneuvering either by opposition or that 160 club within BJP! As simple as that....


----------



## MST

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 31936
> View attachment 31935
> 
> 
> Gujrat CM anandiben Patels Daughter


Daughter is impossible. May be grand daughter


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> Daughter is impossible. May be grand daughter



Gujarat CM is looking for a NRI Damaad for her daughter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## wolfschanzze

"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469501106049925120">

How do i embedd tweets?
BTW, this is a nice development if true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

WAS WAITING FOR THIS DAY................................ ACHEY DIN.....................AAA GAYE!!!!!

Robert Vadra likely to be removed from list of fliers exempted from frisking | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

@JanjaWeed @scorpionx @DRAY @chak de INDIA @jha @Jason bourne @MST @ExtraOdinary @Sidak @levina @Indischer

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Star Wars

wolfschanzze said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p><a href="Narendra Modi (narendramodi) on Twitter">@narendramodi</a> has started Plan for Rehabilitation of Kashmiri Pandits Back to J&amp;K cc <a href="Ashoke Pandit (ashokepandit) on Twitter">@ashokepandit</a> &#10;compensation upto 12 lakh vil b given</p>&mdash; Masala Chaas (@masala_chaas) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469501106049925120">May 22, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> How do i embedd tweets?
> BTW, this is a nice development if true.



Awesome Bhai... Wooohooo !!!!

edit again and remove the everything but where it starts and ends with Media with a number in between "469501106049925120" as per your tweet you linked


----------



## arp2041

wolfschanzze said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p><a href="Narendra Modi (narendramodi) on Twitter">@narendramodi</a> has started Plan for Rehabilitation of Kashmiri Pandits Back to J&amp;K cc <a href="Ashoke Pandit (ashokepandit) on Twitter">@ashokepandit</a> &#10;compensation upto 12 lakh vil b given</p>&mdash; Masala Chaas (@masala_chaas) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469501106049925120">May 22, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> How do i embedd tweets?
> BTW, this is a nice development if true.



just paste the embed code in the Media.


----------



## Star Wars

..Can't wit for him to be PM... He sounds like he is going to fullfill my dreams !!!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The Kashmiri rehab project is true. It was on the cards for a long time in the shibirs. JnK and the North East should see a sea change soon.
The separatists are already jittery. Some notices were strung up in Anantnag last week stating that 'We will protect our homeland from Kafirs'. As expected nowadays, no one claimed doing that though.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## wolfschanzze

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469502109671374850


HTML:


----------



## Star Wars

Next 5 years will be Awesome !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

ashok321 said:


> BJP can not remove her....
> There is no power as such for BJP to do that. Period.
> Read article 156 and see that the President is Congressi/



President have to act on Prime minister's advice ,


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> WAS WAITING FOR THIS DAY................................ ACHEY DIN.....................AAA GAYE!!!!!
> 
> Robert Vadra likely to be removed from list of fliers exempted from frisking | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @DRAY @chak de INDIA @jha @Jason bourne @MST @ExtraOdinary @Sidak @levina @Indischer


Good start. Now you'll see Congressis lining up to defend him & cry victim of Modi's vindictive politics.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469512754923986944


----------



## Star Wars

Roumers that Nitin Gadkari might get Defense , Is he suited for it ???


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> Roumers that Nitin Gadkari might get Defense , Is he suited for it ???


Actually don't believe in rumours Modi is good in shocking mainstream Line

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> Roumers that Nitin Gadkari might get Defense , Is he suited for it ???



Anyone whose name is NOT SAINT AK ANTONY is suited for the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

Modi asking for CVs of new MPs for Minister berths................

Is it REALLY happening in India????

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MST

arp2041 said:


> WAS WAITING FOR THIS DAY................................ ACHEY DIN.....................AAA GAYE!!!!!
> 
> Robert Vadra likely to be removed from list of fliers exempted from frisking | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @DRAY @chak de INDIA @jha @Jason bourne @MST @ExtraOdinary @Sidak @levina @Indischer



The govt should also take away the govt. bunglow that Priyanka Vadra has. Also Rahal G should be given an MPs accomodation and not a bunglow on Tuglak road. Salon ne desh ko apne bap ka maal samaj rakha hai.



Soumitra said:


>


O Bhai what is this story about YoYa sleeping all over the place. Chal kya raha ahi...



anonymus said:


> मित्रों,
> 
> कल AAPtards की तिहाड़ जेल के सामने जमकर पिटाई हुई I केजरीवाल सोचता था की हज़ारों की भीड़ आएगी पर ड्रामेबाज २०० लोग भी नहीं जुटा सका I उसके बाद तो AAPtard और पुलिस के डंडे के बीच में जमकर संवाद हुआ I



Some news article said 60 people were there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Many people don't understand that FII inflows are highly based on market sentiment, expect a big jump ahead of Modi's inauguration and a bigger jump if the cabinet is a good one. My call is ~1% preceding the 26th and 1.5% after if it's a good cabinet and -0.5% if its not so great.

It sucks that you have to be an Indian citizen to invest in the Sensex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

MST said:


> O Bhai what is this story about YoYa sleeping all over the place. Chal kya raha ahi...
> .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469428371747651584

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

arp2041 said:


> WAS WAITING FOR THIS DAY................................ ACHEY DIN.....................AAA GAYE!!!!!
> 
> Robert Vadra likely to be removed from list of fliers exempted from frisking | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @DRAY @chak de INDIA @jha @Jason bourne @MST @ExtraOdinary @Sidak @levina @Indischer



Excellent!! Now it is time to dig into Vadra's businesses. 

Meanwhile in Bihar, Nitish Kumar seems to have lost all the screws of his head along with mandate.


----------



## arp2041

*Trends *
· Change

#CSKvsSRH
#SRHvsCSK
#IStandWithKejriwal
#KKRvsRCB
#YoYogendraSoSleepy
Leaving for Delhi
Orange Cap
Yogendra Yadav
Amit Mishra
Saarc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LURKER

Why Modi didn't invite Myanmar's head of state? Myanmar is also our neighbor and an important link to India's look east policy. Good relations and co-operation with Myanmar are not only important for tackling insurgency in the north-eastern states but also for economic integration of NE India with markets of Myanmar and SE Asia which is essential for the development of the region and the much needed sea access to landlocked NE states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> WAS WAITING FOR THIS DAY................................ ACHEY DIN.....................AAA GAYE!!!!!
> 
> Robert Vadra likely to be removed from list of fliers exempted from frisking | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @DRAY @chak de INDIA @jha @Jason bourne @MST @ExtraOdinary @Sidak @levina @Indischer


Good start!!!
UPA better come up with a good explanation for this exemption.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469507515357483008

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

LURKER said:


> Why Modi didn't invite Myanmar's head of state? Myanmar is also our neighbor and an important link to India's look east policy. Good relations and co-operation with Myanmar are not only important for tackling insurgency in the north-eastern states but also for economic integration of NE India with markets of Myanmar and SE Asia which is essential for the development of the region and the much needed sea access to landlocked NE states.



Not a member of SAARC. only SAARC members are invited


----------



## LURKER

MST said:


> Not a member of SAARC. only SAARC members are invited



What about Mauritus ?


----------



## SwAggeR

Lulz , U-turn from asking EC to ban BJP to praising BJP. Typical islamic sly fox.

Muslim forum’s change of heart towards Modi - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

5K troops, snipers, air defence to turn Prez house into fortress - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

LURKER said:


> Why Modi didn't invite Myanmar's head of state? Myanmar is also our neighbor and an important link to India's look east policy. Good relations and co-operation with Myanmar are not only important for tackling insurgency in the north-eastern states but also for economic integration of NE India with markets of Myanmar and SE Asia which is essential for the development of the region and the much needed sea access to landlocked NE states.




He should have , I think he has already started appeasing particular community , which won't vote for him even he takes out his heart and serves it on plate to them. And most important thing is that mandate was not given to him for appeasing particular religious group.


----------



## WAR-rior

SwAggeR said:


> He should have , I think he has already started appeasing particular community , which won't vote for him even he takes out his heart and serves it on plate to them. And most important thing is that mandate was not given to him for appeasing particular religious group.


And what made u think hes appeasing some community? Be more clear. We dont think that by not calling Myanmaar which is not a SAARC nation yet, hes breached any protocol. It shud be crystal clear. Its a PROTOCOL TO CALL SAARC NATIONS. If u in SAARC, u invited. Otherwise not. Now u wanna read anymore into it, its ur delusional wish.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ex-Generals dont want VK Singh as def minister | idrw.org


*Forget defence ministry, why BJP should keep General VK Singh at arm’s length | idrw.org
*


arp2041 said:


> WAS WAITING FOR THIS DAY................................ ACHEY DIN.....................AAA GAYE!!!!!
> 
> Robert Vadra likely to be removed from list of fliers exempted from frisking | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @DRAY @chak de INDIA @jha @Jason bourne @MST @ExtraOdinary



SWEET! Now remove all SPG cover from all Gandhis and I will be an exceptionally happy guy.


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Ex-Generals dont want VK Singh as def minister | idrw.org
> 
> *Forget defence ministry, why BJP should keep General VK Singh at arm’s length | idrw.org*
> .



Gandhis have tried to arm twist VK Singh more than a couple of times when he was Army Chief . Especially during the Anna Hazare movement when Congis wanted him to ask people to call of the protests . VK Singh resisted this .. 
Also he created a lot of enemies by clearing out the Army of corrupt elements , all those corrupt elements where braught back after he left the COAS . You may not like to hear this but Army also has corrupt elements ... This is why the Gandhi's and Congies hate him to the core and why several within the army itself is nervous .


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Gandhis have tried to arm twist VK Singh more than a couple of times when he was Army Chief . Especially during the Anna Hazare movement when Congis wanted him to ask people to call of the protests . VK Singh resisted this ..
> Also he created a lot of enemies by clearing out the Army of corrupt elements , all those corrupt elements where braught back after he left the COAS . You may not like to hear this but Army also has corrupt elements ... This is why the Gandhi's and Congies hate him to the core and why several within the army itself is nervous .


It's got nothing to do with the Gandhis, they aren't even on the scene any more. He is just not right for the job he is far too controversial and divisive- the current IA leadership doesn't want him as Def Min neither do the former generals and for legitimate reasons. VK Singh is not liked in IA circles anymore because of his foray into politics. 

Can't blame the Gandhis for everything anymore mate....


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> *Trends *
> · Change
> 
> #CSKvsSRH
> #SRHvsCSK
> #IStandWithKejriwal
> #KKRvsRCB
> #YoYogendraSoSleepy
> Leaving for Delhi
> Orange Cap
> Yogendra Yadav
> Amit Mishra
> Saarc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

agamdilawari said:


> SIT asked Amit Shah not to enter Gujarat before some pending cases against him & Modi sent him to UP to do ground work  - One of those defining moments where Congress thought they should not have done that




I told my friend that Amit shah is emerging as the substitute of Pramod Mahajan. He told me that Mahajan was corrupt. Amit shah is born billionaire. He had money and he developed mussel. He is a master strategist. He won 5 assembly election and out of that won 4 by highest margin in Gujarat. Mayawati told that we lost due to Amit shah. Congress analyst told that they lost the most important state of UP due to shah.


----------



## SwAggeR

WAR-rior said:


> And what made u think hes appeasing some community? Be more clear. We dont think that by not calling Myanmaar which is not a SAARC nation yet, hes breached any protocol. It shud be crystal clear. Its a PROTOCOL TO CALL SAARC NATIONS. If u in SAARC, u invited. Otherwise not. Now u wanna read anymore into it, its ur delusional wish.



Mauritius is not among SAARC nations but it's invited.


----------



## WAR-rior

SwAggeR said:


> Mauritius is not among SAARC nations but it's invited.


Interesting. Whats the speacial reason for that to happen?


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> It's got nothing to do with the Gandhis, they aren't even on the scene any more. He is just not right for the job he is far too controversial and divisive- the current IA leadership doesn't want him as Def Min neither do the former generals and for legitimate reasons. VK Singh is not liked in IA circles anymore because of his foray into politics.
> 
> Can't blame the Gandhis for everything anymore mate....



The current IA leadership are the same people VK Singh had suspended on corruption charges .. The Gandhi's appointed these COAS by often breaking protocols .. Please try to understand what is going on.. You can't blame VK Singh for everything anymore . Only corrupt elements within the army are afraid of him ... and please do not tell me the armed forces are squeky clean, because they are clearly not . He is someone who refused to be oawn of the Gandhi's and a lot of shit was thrown at him and he was also demonised for that . You seem to have believed everything ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

But Maldives is an official SAARC member. Wht u talking bout?


----------



## HariPrasad

It is the time for Nepal and bhutan to merge with India!!!!!!!

It should follow by Burma, BD and Pakistan.


----------



## WAR-rior

HariPrasad said:


> It is the time for Nepal and bhutan to merge with India!!!!!!!
> 
> It should follow by Burma, BD and Pakistan.


Merge? 
Ungli mat kar Pakistanio se.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HariPrasad

WAR-rior said:


> Merge?
> Ungli mat kar Pakistanio se.




There are minority Pakistains who endorses my views. I have read them telling same thing on PDF.


----------



## ExtraOdinary



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

@Roybot @WAR-rior @NKVD @kaykay 

Bizzare explanation by Congress for their defeat.

Congress pins blame on Mossad among others for poor show in the Lok Sabha elections 2014 | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

SwAggeR said:


> @Roybot @WAR-rior @NKVD @kaykay
> 
> Bizzare explanation by Congress for their defeat.
> 
> Congress pins blame on Mossad among others for poor show in the Lok Sabha elections 2014 | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis




The real culprit of Congress debacle are Chiddu and Sibbal and other corrupt politician. Who mastered Attack on Ramdev's agitation and arrest of anna are the real culprit. People are not giving the deserved credit of BJP victory to Ramdev who has worked as hard as Modi for congress defeat. Arun jetly rightly said that Such a fantastic victory of BJP would not be have been possible without Swami Ramdev. His educating about the black money economy made a great impact on Indian electorates.


----------



## SRP

He slept among legends






*Even when everyone around him ran for dear life, Yogendra slept.*






*He slept through riveting sports.*






*He slept in mid-air.*






*He slept in Modi’s path to parliament, being paid respects.*






*He became the first person in the world to take a Gangnam Style nap.*






*He slept in India’s great farms.*






*He slept in the dangerous path of Shilpa Shetty’s stilettos.*






*He slept to the great pride of his new Prime Minister.*






*And, finally, the champion slept straddled by another champion.*






*Sweet dreams, Yogendra.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SRP



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> WAS WAITING FOR THIS DAY................................ ACHEY DIN.....................AAA GAYE!!!!!
> 
> Robert Vadra likely to be removed from list of fliers exempted from frisking | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @DRAY @chak de INDIA @jha @Jason bourne @MST @ExtraOdinary @Sidak @levina @Indischer



Who allowed the Name of Vadra in this privileged class should be removed from the office and tried.


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> Roumers that Nitin Gadkari might get Defense , Is he suited for it ???




Gadkari had done some good work as Maharashtra Minister.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469754622463078400
Bevakoof Kejrival

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

The possibility that Prime Minister-designate Narendra Modi will opt for a smaller cabinet through rationalising and merging existing ministries into fewer but super-sized portfolios holds the promise of rejuvenating and streamlining the Centre’s decision-making processes. With a simple majority of its own and Modi’s apparent focussing more on performance than other considerations like seniority and ensuring balance in regional, religious or caste representation, the incoming BJP government is entering the portals of power from a position of great strength. An unintended consequence of coalition governments has been the need to create more ministerial berths and to satiate the large egos and the special interests that enjoy greater bargaining power with weak governments and prime ministers.

But the political imperative of such actions has run contrary to the multi-modal nature of many of these sectors. A unified energy, transportation or job-creation policy or a long-term vision has been difficult to achieve in the absence of synergy between bureaucratic departments hived off to function under these related ministries. Worse still, turf wars and conflicts between these ministries had slowed down governance and speedy decision-making. Media reports indicate that an energy ministry clubbing the existing power, petroleum and natural gas, atomic energy, coal, and the new and renewable energy ministries is on the anvil. An alternative would be to club mines, coal and the steel ministries under an infrastructure ministry as the over-dependence on coal is not going to go away any time soon. Similarly, a transport ministry merging the present railways, road transport and highways, and shipping ministries is the need of the hour as many Indian cities go about building multi-modal transit systems.

The perils of an exceptional mandate is that new voters, especially the young, could turn around if their expectations are not met and Modi seems to understand this. The talk of merging the departments dealing with youth affairs, skill development and medium and small-scale enterprises under one ministry is in line with the urgency of creating new jobs and boosting real economic growth that benefits the masses. The possibilities for mergers are endless. The agriculture, fertilisers, civil supplies and public distribution ministries; the civil aviation, tourism and culture ministries; and rural development and panchayati raj ministries are obvious candidates for such restructuring. These changes will also mark a departure from the dubious Group of Minister(GoM) mechanism extensively relied upon by Manmohan Singh. The GoMs circumvented cabinet and collective responsibility and undermined the authority of the Prime Minister while their benefits in terms of expedited decision-making have been a mixed bag.

Unlike past years when jostling for cabinet posts placed disproportionate focus on individuals, the attempt at restructuring ministries has succeeded in foregrounding the developmental issues that have to be synergised and tackled. As can be expected of Modi, who as Gujarat Chief Minister concentrated much power with himself and even held 14 portfolios at one time, reports that he would hive off internal security from the powerful home ministry portfolio is not surprising. With anti-terror operations, the Intelligence Bureau, and Jammu and Kashmir expected to come under this proposed division, Modi’s eagerness in shaping the national security agenda on his own terms is evident. An authoritarian Prime Minister will be a novelty for recent generations; but instances of mishandling could hurt Modi hard. Such concerns aside, Modi is making all the right moves.

#dnaEdit: Narendra Modi’s minimum government, maximum governance mantra will help the Indian government shed redundant ministerial portfolios | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

@Abingdonboy @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> The possibility that Prime Minister-designate Narendra Modi will opt for a smaller cabinet through rationalising and merging existing ministries into fewer but super-sized portfolios holds the promise of rejuvenating and streamlining the Centre’s decision-making processes. With a simple majority of its own and Modi’s apparent focussing more on performance than other considerations like seniority and ensuring balance in regional, religious or caste representation, the incoming BJP government is entering the portals of power from a position of great strength. An unintended consequence of coalition governments has been the need to create more ministerial berths and to satiate the large egos and the special interests that enjoy greater bargaining power with weak governments and prime ministers.
> 
> But the political imperative of such actions has run contrary to the multi-modal nature of many of these sectors. A unified energy, transportation or job-creation policy or a long-term vision has been difficult to achieve in the absence of synergy between bureaucratic departments hived off to function under these related ministries. Worse still, turf wars and conflicts between these ministries had slowed down governance and speedy decision-making. Media reports indicate that an energy ministry clubbing the existing power, petroleum and natural gas, atomic energy, coal, and the new and renewable energy ministries is on the anvil. An alternative would be to club mines, coal and the steel ministries under an infrastructure ministry as the over-dependence on coal is not going to go away any time soon. Similarly, a transport ministry merging the present railways, road transport and highways, and shipping ministries is the need of the hour as many Indian cities go about building multi-modal transit systems.
> 
> The perils of an exceptional mandate is that new voters, especially the young, could turn around if their expectations are not met and Modi seems to understand this. The talk of merging the departments dealing with youth affairs, skill development and medium and small-scale enterprises under one ministry is in line with the urgency of creating new jobs and boosting real economic growth that benefits the masses. The possibilities for mergers are endless. The agriculture, fertilisers, civil supplies and public distribution ministries; the civil aviation, tourism and culture ministries; and rural development and panchayati raj ministries are obvious candidates for such restructuring. These changes will also mark a departure from the dubious Group of Minister(GoM) mechanism extensively relied upon by Manmohan Singh. The GoMs circumvented cabinet and collective responsibility and undermined the authority of the Prime Minister while their benefits in terms of expedited decision-making have been a mixed bag.
> 
> Unlike past years when jostling for cabinet posts placed disproportionate focus on individuals, the attempt at restructuring ministries has succeeded in foregrounding the developmental issues that have to be synergised and tackled. As can be expected of Modi, who as Gujarat Chief Minister concentrated much power with himself and even held 14 portfolios at one time, reports that he would hive off internal security from the powerful home ministry portfolio is not surprising. With anti-terror operations, the Intelligence Bureau, and Jammu and Kashmir expected to come under this proposed division, Modi’s eagerness in shaping the national security agenda on his own terms is evident. An authoritarian Prime Minister will be a novelty for recent generations; but instances of mishandling could hurt Modi hard. Such concerns aside, Modi is making all the right moves.
> 
> #dnaEdit: Narendra Modi’s minimum government, maximum governance mantra will help the Indian government shed redundant ministerial portfolios | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> ]


Yet...US doesn't wants to come


----------



## drunken-monke

HariPrasad said:


> Gadkari had done some good work as Maharashtra Minister.


He is good in creating infrastructure with minimum possible cost.. See pune-Mumbai express way..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


> Yet...US doesn't wants to come



  

where is US in this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> Gadkari had done some good work as Maharashtra Minister.


Dont know about good work but people say he ate all the food and caused a drought in that state


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> where is US in this?


You think I care  now don't report my post


----------



## HariPrasad

drunken-monke said:


> He is good in creating infrastructure with minimum possible cost.. See pune-Mumbai express way..




Yes he was well known for completing the project in time frame with cost constrains. Who so ever charged him with any corruption, He took them to court. kejri is in Jail today because of charges on Gadkari. Manish Bimari (Tiwari) have to render unconditional apology. Diggy is on bail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed my one more political prediction just after the Karnataka elections which BJP badly lost.................



arp2041 said:


> 1. You are taking the result of 2009 elections & trying to apply the same in the 2014 elections just to show how gloomy a picture this is for BJP (as if BJP will lose all 19 seats in LS-2014 from Karnataka, even if i apply the assembly result onto LS elections, BJP will atleast end up with 6-8 seats).
> 
> 2. You are forgetting that if there was 5 years anti-incumbency in Karnataka than there is 10 Years anti-incumbency setting in at the Center.
> 
> 3. If corruption was the core issue in Karnataka (which i accepted), than UPA-2 holds the distinction of being the most corrupt Govt. in the history of Independent India, wonder why the rules changes suddenly??
> 
> 4. Also, i don't know why you are not looking into the survey given by India Today Group which i had posted in the earlier pages of the GE thread (they have taken into account the defeat of BJP in Karnataka, even than the overall tally for BJP is rising):
> 
> Indian General Elections - 2014
> 
> Overall prediction is for 200+ NDA, mind you, this is the survey done before 1+ year, in all probability the tally of NDA will only rise (as shown by previous IT survey) come 2014.
> 
> This survey is not done by me.
> 
> 5. You said that you don't like either of the parties, fair enough, but i wonder if your tone will be similar in bashing Congress when in all probability, Congress will lose 4 out of 5 states (atleast 3 for sure, only consolation victory can be Mizoram) in Nov of this year?
> 
> I have no Problems with the affiliations the members have here, i just want that there should be some sort of neutrality/rationality/practicality maintained while discussing any election result.



In short, I predicted that BJP will still manage more seats than Congress in Karnataka LS

I guess, I know karnataka better than @Bang Galore 

You can chk out my posts in the thread 



arp2041 said:


> @Bang Galore expected a better response from you.
> 
> Your theory of National Election being "aggregate of state elections" is not completely TRUE, in a way you are questioning the Maturity of an average Indian Voter which is wrong.
> 
> If this was really true, than Congress wouldn't have end up with a Good LS tally in Gujarat, UP (Shocker), AP, etc. in the last election.
> 
> I stand by my argument (which will be proved in LS-2014, patience is the key) - People vote differently in State & General Elections, they just analyze where the tide is going.
> 
> Again, wait for a shock coming through Karnataka when it comes to GE, as much as People hated there the local Govt., People equally like Modi for the PM Job, though BJP may not end up with 19 seats, but it will end-up anywhere b/w 13-17 seats (Just getting a feeling, don't ask me for Proof, just wait for 2014  ).
> 
> + Just to add, this election has shown that Yeddy as an Independent force is not that strong, in all probability, he may rejoin BJP or make an alliance with it for 2014.



@Indischer 



arp2041 said:


> *+ Just to add, this election has shown that Yeddy as an Independent force is not that strong, in all probability, he may rejoin BJP or make an alliance with it for 2014.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

*National Election Study 2014 | CSDS*​

*




*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

ExtraOdinary said:


> Dont know about good work but people say he ate all the food and caused a drought in that state


Is that a sarcastic statement?? 



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469754622463078400
> Bevakoof Kejrival


Crazywal ki is hekadi hi nahi, adi tirachi aur seedhi bhi nikal jayegi... We call Gadkari as "Wagh" (tiger) in work.. He came to my uncle's home in Nagpur.. I was completing my graduation then.. He was excessively fat then..


----------



## Contrarian

ashok321 said:


> BJP can not remove her....
> There is no power as such for BJP to do that. Period.
> Read article 156 and see that the President is Congressi/


Bhai, what is so difficult for you to understand?
If the Prime Minister formally asks the President to remove the Governors, the President *can not* deny it. Then Prime Minister's orders are executed in the President's name.

Are you reading the Constitution or laws for the first time? It doesnt matter of the President is from Congress or BJP or xyz party. He has to comply with the Prime Minister's wishes.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468959397629394944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468959397629394944




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468989586241511425

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469776421577977856

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*'Who Will Take On Modi in Parliament? Dimple Can't Speak': Mulayam's Worry At Party Meet | NDTV.com*

Netaji dar gaye chappan inch ki chati se!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

paranoiarocks said:


>



How much Indian Economy will grow if sensex crosses 25000 mark ?


----------



## SRP

India slaps anti-dumping duty on U.S., China solar imports - govt | Reuters


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> It is the time for Nepal and bhutan to merge with India!!!!!!!
> 
> It should follow by Burma, BD and Pakistan.



Agreed for nepal and Bhutan. They should join Indian union. 

Not for pak, bd and sl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> Dont know about good work but people say he ate all the food and caused a drought in that state



Nitin Gadkari fat jokes.

They always work.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Ravi Nair said:


> Nitin Gadkari fat jokes.
> 
> They always work.


What about leg jokes

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> What about leg jokes



What has been seen, cannot be unseen.

Excuse me, I have to put battery acid in my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SRP

Tera hero idhar hai: 5 alternative careers for Arvind Kejriwal | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469843930649882625

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

DigVijay Singh and Abu Azmi's pic posted by Dr.Subramanian Swami 












@chak de INDIA
What did you say is his age????

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indian Jaat

Must Watch @chak de INDIA @ranjeet @DRAY @Nexus @WAR-rior @Tshering22 @Roybot







levina said:


> DigVijay Singh and Abu Azmi's pic posted by Dr.Subramanian Swami
> 
> 
> View attachment 32161
> 
> 
> View attachment 32162
> 
> 
> @chak de INDIA
> What did you say is his age????



Taarki Budda Saala 
Idhaar ek bhi nahi or yeh iss umar me bhi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## paranoiarocks

chak de INDIA said:


> How much Indian Economy will grow if sensex crosses 25000 mark ?


I can't clearly say but from modis elevation to PM candidate ,there is jump roughly of 3000 points on sensex with an inflow of about 1 lakh crore FII money(foreign investment only), i dont know about domestic .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> DigVijay Singh and Abu Azmi's pic posted by Dr.Subramanian Swami
> 
> 
> View attachment 32161
> 
> 
> View attachment 32162
> 
> 
> @chak de INDIA
> What did you say is his age????




Please Please Please don't say anything to Diggy uncle.....he is a God Gift to India....Really 

I tell you why......

Wherever he stays for 10 years, Congress is TOTALLY ANNIHILATED from that place for 20-25 years.

He was here in MP as CM for 10 years till 2003 & now no chance of Congress for 10-15 years more.

After 2003, he went to center as a General Secretary of Congress (also a GURU of Pappu ) & is in this position since 10 years & rest is HISTORY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469843930649882625





levina said:


> DigVijay Singh and Abu Azmi's pic posted by Dr.Subramanian Swami
> 
> 
> View attachment 32161
> 
> 
> View attachment 32162
> 
> 
> @chak de INDIA
> What did you say is his age????



A man donates his 13 years of salary for education of poor girls is labelled communal and fascist posing grave threat to unity of India, while guys engaging in such cheap and disgusting acts are labelled as civilized secular liberal and revered as guardians of "Idea of India".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469860702014828545

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nexus

Indian Jaat said:


> Must Watch @chak de INDIA @ranjeet @DRAY @Nexus @WAR-rior @Tshering22 @Roybot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taarki Budda Saala
> Idhaar ek bhi nahi or yeh iss umar me bhi


paisa bolta hai paisa


----------



## Jason bourne

Pakistan will take goodwill step and release 151 fishermen from Gujarat on occasion of Modiji's swearing in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

One of the most biased and ill-informed pieces they have done in a long time:






If you have any knowledge about the TYT you will know they have a very clear anti-establiushent agenda relating to the US political class and are only really extending the issues they have with the US ruling class to India. But the fact they didn't mention Modi's plans for development, infrastructure and poverty reduction is highly frustrating. 

@arp2041 @Dillinger @kbd-raaf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Jaat

Nexus said:


> paisa bolta hai paisa


Abbe tu toh US rehta hai tere toh Maze honge waha ? 

@Nexus yeh tere Signature me forum link kiska hai bhai?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Abingdonboy said:


> One of the most biased and ill-informed pieces they have done in a long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any knowledge about the TYT you will know they have a very clear anti-establiushent agenda relating to the US political class and are only really extending the issues they have with the US ruling class to India. But the fact they didn't mention Modi's plans for development, infrastructure and poverty reduction is highly frustrating.
> 
> @arp2041 @Dillinger @kbd-raaf



Nothing infuriates me more than intellectual dishonesty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

500 SPG guards to guard Narendra Modi

Over 500 men of the Special Protection Group (SPG) could be deployed to guard Narendra Modi, who will enjoy the tightest security cover ever, once he takes over as the prime minister.

Modi faces a bigger threat than any of his predecessors from terrorists according to intelligence agencies, senior home ministry officials told ET, adding that the SPG personnel would provide security in the form of "ring round teams" at the prime minister's residence and office, besides guarding the 



500 SPG guards to guard Narendra Modi - The Economic Times

@Abingdonboy @sancho

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Android said:


> A man donates his 13 years of salary for education of poor girls is labelled communal and fascist posing grave threat to unity of India, while guys engaging in such cheap and disgusting acts are labelled as civilized secular liberal and revered as guardians of "Idea of India".


Modi gave up his 13yrs of salary???
Really???



Jason bourne said:


> Pakistan will take goodwill step and release 151 fishermen from Gujarat on occasion of Modiji's swearing in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> One of the most biased and ill-informed pieces they have done in a long time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any knowledge about the TYT you will know they have a very clear anti-establiushent agenda relating to the US political class and are only really extending the issues they have with the US ruling class to India. But the fact they didn't mention Modi's plans for development, infrastructure and poverty reduction is highly frustrating.
> 
> @arp2041 @Dillinger @kbd-raaf



TYT are well known morons and are actually famous for intellectual dishonesty


----------



## JanjaWeed

Shazia Ilmi tells Times Now that she may resign from AAP tomorrow. She says party needs to reinvent itself.

_BJP.. please don't take her!_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MST

LURKER said:


> What about Mauritus ?


It is invited. And the PM/President has accepted.


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469860702014828545




Who is this mullah ?? Is he Shitte ??


----------



## WAR-rior

Just thinking how are those HIGHLY INTELLIGENT PAKISTANIS WHO KNOW BOUT INDIA MORE THAN INDIANS thinking rite now after seeing their Bubble burst...........ONE MORE TYM..............


----------



## Jason bourne

Pilot Project of NaMo: Bullet Train Blue Print is ready and presentation is made by Railway official to NaMo and officials are now on France Tour for this project and the work for first phase of this projects start between Mumbai To Ahmedabad in short Time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Jason bourne said:


> Pilot Project of NaMo: Bullet Train Blue Print is ready and presentation is made by Railway official to NaMo and officials are now on France Tour for this project and the work for first phase of this projects start between Mumbai To Ahmedabad in short Time


Ye kaha se pata chala? Link daal.


----------



## Nexus

Indian Jaat said:


> Abbe tu toh US rehta hai tere toh Maze honge waha ?
> 
> @Nexus yeh tere Signature me forum link kiska hai bhai?


haa per mai to apne dosto ko miss karta hu. i have too many new Friends in usa but i still miss my old Desi guys.

for link : thinking of Starting one  will u ever join ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

Nexus said:


> haa per mai to apne dosto ko miss karta hu. i have too many new Friends in usa but i still miss my old Desi guys.
> for link : thinking of Starting one will u ever join ?


LOL that's not a good forum bro i can make same like PDF with .com domain check my signature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469887511724974080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469884640581275648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nexus

Indian Jaat said:


> LOL that's not a good forum bro i can make same like PDF with .com domain check my signature


well u are running a very big community and i am just thinking about starting one, if forum will become an active Community than i will move forum to paid hosting and .com domain and maybe paid software too.

@Indian Jaat EditAndroid using Mybb software right ? i liked your FB page. will u join me on FB ?


----------



## Indian Jaat

Nexus said:


> well u are running a very big community and i am just thinking about starting one, if forum will become an active Community than i will move forum to paid hosting and .com domain and maybe paid software too.


My Forum is also new and about Technology...
I am also thinking to start a new Indian Defence Forum because here Pakistani always said this is Pakistani Forum and SHIT



Nexus said:


> @Indian Jaat EditAndroid using Mybb software right ? i liked your FB page. will u join me on FB ?


No its not on MyBB dude its on Xenforo 1.3.2 latest version 
Which type of FB page you have?


----------



## Nexus

Indian Jaat said:


> My Forum is also new and about Technology...
> I am also thinking to start a new Indian Defence Forum because here Pakistani always said this is Pakistani Forum and SHIT
> 
> 
> No its not on MyBB dude its on Xenforo 1.3.2 latest version
> Which type of FB page you have?


here my is profile link 



Indian Jaat said:


> My Forum is also new and about Technology...
> I am also thinking to start a new Indian Defence Forum because here Pakistani always said this is Pakistani Forum and SHIT
> 
> 
> No its not on MyBB dude its on Xenforo 1.3.2 latest version
> Which type of FB page you have?


no Pakis love this forum because it's a pakistani defence forum. and we are guest here. btw i am also friend of Webmaster on FB


----------



## jha

A must watch Interview... A good insight for the days to come.. Watch the full interview.. Do not miss..

Modi likely to cut the Cabinet to half of its present size: Arun Shourie Politics News Videos-IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Shazia Ilmi tells Times Now that she may resign from AAP tomorrow. She says party needs to reinvent itself.
> _BJP.. please don't take her!_



PMO needs a new MAID 

She got even less votes in LS elections than her assembly seat in delhi 

BTW, an AAPTARD can be an AAPTARD only, no SANE party will induct an AAPTARD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469887511724974080
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469884640581275648



It's seems pazia filmy has got her senses back after loosing her deposit.


----------



## LURKER

MST said:


> It is invited. And the PM/President has accepted.



I was suggesting if Mauritius can be invited then why not Myanmar , both are not SAARC members.


----------



## Roybot

"Arvind Kejriwal, Yaar Ab Bas Bhi Karo"| Confessions of an AAP Supporter

@Prometheus

================


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469842781234397184

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot

Business Standard
*Modi's parting gift for govt staff, donates Rs 21 lakh for girl child welfare*




*=============================================================*







Secular politicians Abu Azmi and Dogvijay doing secular things

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

Roybot said:


> Business Standard
> *Modi's parting gift for govt staff, donates Rs 21 lakh for girl child welfare*
> 
> 
> *=============================================================*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secular politicians Abu Azmi and Dogvijay doing secular things



Haters going to hate. After Digvijay landed Amrita Rai, he is officially immune from criticism for 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469887511724974080
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469884640581275648




Believe me, this idiot Kejri is going to sink AAP.


----------



## Soumitra

UPA-II was a bad product, admit Congress leaders - The Times of India


----------



## heisenberg

Nexus said:


> well u are running a very big community and i am just thinking about starting one, if forum will become an active Community than i will move forum to paid hosting and .com domain and maybe paid software too.
> 
> @Indian Jaat EditAndroid using Mybb software right ? i liked your FB page. will u join me on FB ?


how to start a forum or make a website. do we need to be a programming geek to do that


----------



## Victory

heisenberg said:


> how to start a forum or make a website. do we need to be a programming geek to do that


FOr forum, try forum generating websites like forumotion or zettaboard 

I made one for fun years back


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi takes up Mumbai housing society's issue with Maharashtra Chief Minister Prithviraj Chavan: After... Narendra Modi takes up Mumbai housing society's issue with Maharashtra Chief Minister Prithviraj Chavan | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis"


----------



## heisenberg

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Breaking Now: Pakistan govt officials confirm that Nawaz Sharif will attend the <a href="Narendra Modi (narendramodi) on Twitter">@narendramodi</a> swearing in on Monday</p>&mdash; barkha dutt (@BDUTT) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470073312773947392">May 24, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> Modi gave up his 13yrs of salary???
> Really???



Yup its true . . 

Business Standard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470083149989294080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470082861681213441

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

heisenberg said:


> how to start a forum or make a website. do we need to be a programming geek to do that


its easy.
you can add forum softwares from your control panel of website.
most hosts use cpanel with plenty of free softwares.


----------



## Tshering22

Android said:


> A man donates his 13 years of salary for education of poor girls is labelled communal and fascist posing grave threat to unity of India, while guys engaging in such cheap and disgusting acts are labelled as civilized secular liberal and revered as guardians of "Idea of India".



Secular terrorism is seeing its last days as a fear-mongering, divisive and communal mindset. 

As Congress, AAP and their cronies go into oblivion, India will rise from the ashes it was reduced to and become a powerful, united and respected nation. We have hope and it is the most powerful thing to change the destiny.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470112990176346112
Everyone is deserting the sinking ship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

@Roybot @jha @kaykay 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470110353611694080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Shazia Zulmi herself admit that AAP do theatrics for Publicity but of late it is becoming redundant & forcing people to stop trusting AAP 

Now I am 100% sure that BJP winning Delhi, no one is there to stop the BJP Juggernaut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

heisenberg said:


> how to start a forum or make a website. do we need to be a programming geek to do that





Victory said:


> FOr forum, try forum generating websites like forumotion or zettaboard
> I made one for fun years back


LOL now all peoples here are going to make Forums Keep Calm we are working on something awesome for our Indian brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470115312600223744

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470118854601895937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470118098444374017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470118693238607872
Twitter / IndianExpress: JUST IN: Granted that ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

My post on the FB wall of an AAP supporter

_Kejriwal is no Martyr. During Delhi campaign he kept on saying he has 370 page proof against Shiela Dixit and then when time came he took support from Congress to form a govt. After that he completely forgot about the proof of Commonwealth Games. 

For allegations against his own members he conducts internal investigations and gives them clean chit like in case of Somnath Bharti. And when Media questions he has no answer so he calls them paid. Check out youtube video of Rahul Kanwal taking apart Arvind Kejriwal during the India today conclave.

this shotgun style dramebaazi is not correct in a democracy. If you have proof against Gadkari, Shiela Dixit, Modi, Rahul or anyone present the proof in court. you dont have to call press conferences wave a few papers and say these people are corrupt. Prove their corruption in court not on TV. 

If you don't have proof don't claim someone is corrupt but no one is investigating. Before leveling any charge there should be a basis of that then only an investigation can take place. If you really have a strong proof and you feel that CBI / Police will not be fair you can always request for a court monitored investigation using SIT. And if you dont even have faith in judiciary then nothing can be done. You are what is best known as Conspiracy Theorist.

Remember the story of the boy who called wolf too often. After a time people refused to believe him. You ask why are people not supporting Kejriwal? It is not because he is "honest" but because he is a hypocrite. He says he is just a chotaa aadmi but he wants the world to take his words to be the gospel truth even when he can't prove them. 

It is because of this hypocrisy that people are leaving AAP. Now former AAP supporters are disappointed with Kejriwal. Just today 2 prominent members Shazia Ilmi and Captain Gopinath have quit AAP. 

Get your house in order and people may support you_.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470123539580731392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470123583658659840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470123722653704192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

SwAggeR said:


> Dharnas and demonstrations were helpful earlier on but now they are not,people dont like it-Shazia Ilmi
> — ANI (@ANI_news) May 24, 2014



Shazia is not fully correct.

The Dharana and demonstrations were usefull at that time because it had a purpose of enacting the Lokpal.

Now you are defaming a person calling him a corrupt. He goes to court. Now it is your duty to either apologize or provide the proof to to court and get him punished. You do not want to do either of the thing but repeating your rant of corruption. You neither want to take the bail and ask the supporter to do Dharana against court. As it is not enough, you are writing a letter to your supporters to distribute a letter stating that Gadkari is corrupt. Court should take a serious note of that and should deny this idiot a bail also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470134646705909762


----------



## SMStealth

Indian Jaat said:


> LOL now all peoples here are going to make Forums Keep Calm we are working on something awesome for our Indian brothers



Do tag me when you create one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@arp2041 @Dillinger @Roybot @kbd-raaf @Sida @levina @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

NDTV is reporting sources that Rahul Gandhi is not keen to be Leader of Opposition. Kamal Nath may become Leader of Opposition


----------



## Abingdonboy

Soumitra said:


> NDTV is reporting sources that Rahul Gandhi is not keen to be Leader of Opposition. Kamal Nath may become Leader of Opposition


PM or bust for this chap then aye? He really isn't doing a good job of projecting himself as leadership material, if it won't for Mummy this guy would be a nobody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470167965032124416


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> @arp2041 @Dillinger @Roybot @kbd-raaf @Sida @levina @nair



I watch almost all brookings debates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

Sonia and Rahul Gandhi will also attend Narendra Modi swearing on 26 May 
Omar Abdullah ko toh invitation hi nahi mila 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469481522764840961

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Jaat said:


> Sonia and Rahul Gandhi will also attend Narendra Modi swearing on 26 May
> Omar Abdullah ko toh invitation hi nahi mila
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/469481522764840961



Ab, mil gaya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

SwAggeR said:


> Ab, mil gaya hai.


Bhai twitter par rone ke baad toh dena padega, BJP wale inki tareh besharm thodi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470092739430719489


----------



## arp2041

OMG!!!!

@JanjaWeed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470084710756933632

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

https://screen.yahoo.com/popular/india-jones-election-doom-media-

040000276.html

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470172277854580736


----------



## kbd-raaf

New govt stirs hiring: 15mn jobs on the way - Hindustan Times

One man, even before he is sworn in has caused these rippling changes in India.

In most countries, the markets don't pay too much attention to what elections do for the long term future of the country. The only real exception is India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> @JanjaWeed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470084710756933632


yeh kaunsa kumbh mai bichde huve do log?


----------



## Nexus

Indian Jaat said:


> LOL now all peoples here are going to make Forums Keep Calm we are working on something awesome for our Indian brothers


something special .... 



Indian Jaat said:


> LOL now all peoples here are going to make Forums Keep Calm we are working on something awesome for our Indian brothers


something special .... something unique


----------



## Indian Jaat

Nexus said:


> something special ....
> 
> 
> something special .... something unique


Work in Progress


----------



## Nexus

Indian Jaat said:


> Work in Progress


I know


----------



## Abingdonboy

Watch: Truth vs Hype - Governance, Modi-fied Video: NDTV.com

@Dillinger @kbd-raaf @arp2041 


Interesting to note that Modi/BJP will actually benefit from the UPA's last-ditch mega-project clearance push. Some 150 mega projects cleared in the last 12 months by the UPA. Almost 500 more still pending though so the BJP certainly has their work cut out.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Abingdonboy said:


> Watch: Truth vs Hype - Governance, Modi-fied Video: NDTV.com
> 
> @Dillinger @kbd-raaf @arp2041
> 
> 
> Interesting to note that Modi/BJP will actually benefit from the UPA's last-ditch mega-project clearance push. Some 150 mega projects cleared in the last 12 months by the UPA. Almost 500 more still pending though so the BJP certainly has their work cut out.



I've heard of this before. Too little too late. I can guarantee that Modi's ministers will do their due diligence (environmental clearances) etc) without allowing policy paralysis to set in. I'm hoping Modi is able to delegate and not micro-manage. I was fearful that he wouldn't be able to if he had to deal with coalition allies.

Another great thing is that Modi now has complete control over the party. Most MPs know they won because of the Modi wave, the party whip in the lok sabha will have his work cut out.

A good video, worth watching nevertheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

@Abingdonboy @Dillinger @anybody else who is interested

Arvind Panagariya's Suggestions for Modi Government Video: NDTV.com

You should watch this as well.

I've got my fingers crossed for labour reforms in the first 8 quarters. What'd you guys reckon? 

There's only been 2 or 3 joint sessions of parliament that's ever been held, so I don't see many of them being held in the first 2 years of the Modi administration until they have a majority in the upper house.

It's interesting to note that the PM holds more sway in the Indian system than the President does in the US. A strong PMO with a man of such gravitas as Modi will hold enormous influence in the passing of important legislation.


----------



## paranoiarocks

@Dillinger @kbd-raaf @arp2041 @Abingdonboy



“*I have met him (Modi)*. I am going to work with him closely,”
Looking forward to work closely with Modi: Vladimir Putin | The Indian Express

Can Anybody tell me when did this happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

paranoiarocks said:


> @Dillinger @kbd-raaf @arp2041 @Abingdonboy
> 
> 
> 
> “*I have met him (Modi)*. I am going to work with him closely,”
> Looking forward to work closely with Modi: Vladimir Putin | The Indian Express
> 
> Can Anybody tell me when did this happen?


Perhaps when Putin visited India last year? It is quite typical of visiting heads of state to interact with opposition leaders and other notable opposition figures on such visits but I can't say for sure.

Narendra Modi likely to visit Brazil in July : Highlights, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Choppers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470324641387806720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470441173375410176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470440358925443073

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470450503755649024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Reforming India's Energy Policy

Reforming India’s Energy Policy - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace

A good read, a to-do list for the new government vis a vis the ministry of energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470479648636162048

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470533520339660801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470473225466834944

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470537178724851712
& guess what.. all these three states are ruled by the guardians of 'secular' India!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

Breaking news guys.. Rajnath Singh as HM...confirmed! 
J P Nadda to be new BJP president. What do you guys reckon? @arp2041 @jha @Roybot @chak de INDIA @CorporateAffairs @Tshering22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

JanjaWeed said:


> Breaking news guys.. Rajnath Singh as HM...confirmed!
> J P Nadda to be new BJP president. What do you guys reckon? @arp2041 @jha @Roybot @chak de INDIA @CorporateAffairs @Tshering22



Rajnath was a good President, I doubt he's the best choice for HM. I suppose Modi had to appease him for his support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> Breaking news guys.. Rajnath Singh as HM...confirmed!
> J P Nadda to be new BJP president. What do you guys reckon? @arp2041 @jha @Roybot @chak de INDIA @CorporateAffairs @Tshering22


Balanced guy with a neutral agenda within BJP. Not a bad choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

kbd-raaf said:


> Rajnath was a good President, I doubt he's the best choice for HM. I suppose Modi had to appease him for his support.


I think he will do a good job as HM.. however Modi might still control internal security part. & the new President J P Nadda has a very good rapport with Modi... & is suppose to be a good organisational man! That's what BJP needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Breaking news guys.. Rajnath Singh as HM...confirmed!
> J P Nadda to be new BJP president. What do you guys reckon? @arp2041 @jha @Roybot @chak de INDIA @CorporateAffairs @Tshering22



Important that BJP President is not that powerful politically so that again BJP does a Congress of two power centers.

the important thing is the task of increasing BJP's presence in Kerala, WB, Orissa, TN etc. states. & that Modi knows very well, i think he has taken this task on himself, so whoever becomes BJP president, doesn't matter.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Indischer said:


> Balanced guy with a neutral agenda within BJP. Not a bad choice.



Hes old school. We dont need old school right wing. They can not deliver.

Im disappointed in this appointment.


----------



## Indischer

notsuperstitious said:


> Hes old school. We dont need old school right wing. They can not deliver.
> 
> Im disappointed in this appointment.



Who're the neophytes within BJP that are good enough to become HM then?


----------



## arp2041

notsuperstitious said:


> Hes old school. We dont need old school right wing. They can not deliver.
> 
> Im disappointed in this appointment.



BJP president is just like Indian President, The power center will always be Narendra Modi.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470544796906291202

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kbd-raaf

One thing is certain, nobody knows anything for sure. Let's not speculate and shiver in fear before we know for certain.

Modi will almost certainly retain a ministry or two for himself.


----------



## Tshering22

JanjaWeed said:


> Breaking news guys.. Rajnath Singh as HM...confirmed!
> J P Nadda to be new BJP president. What do you guys reckon? @arp2041 @jha @Roybot @chak de INDIA @CorporateAffairs @Tshering22



I wanted Dr. Swamy to be the home minister.

But at least Rajnath is not a weakling like Shinde.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Anyone got a list of appointments ?


----------



## Indian Jaat

kbd-raaf said:


> One thing is certain, nobody knows anything for sure. Let's not speculate and shiver in fear before we know for certain.
> 
> Modi will almost certainly retain a ministry or two for himself.


True Zee News was showing earlier today that Modi can take Minister of External Affairs for himself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Following Names are Confirmed as Minister :

Rajnath Sinh
Arun Jetly
Nitin Gadkari
Shushma Swaraj
Vainkaiya Nayadu
Ravi Shankar Prasad
Menaca Gandhi
Harsh Vardhan
Anant Kumar

Anurag Thakur
Uma Bharati
V K Sinh
Bandaru Datatrey
Narendrasinh Tomar
Faggansinh Fulaste
Kishanpal Gurjar
Baburav Danave
Piyush Goyel


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed what is this NEW argument that only 31% voted for BJP??????? 

was listening to an IDIOT congress spokesperson who had not had an IOTA of shame after this drubbing.

but no one asked that did Congress got 100% voteshare last time.

Even I din't voted for Congress last time, so should I complain???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Following Names are Confirmed as Minister :
> 
> Rajnath Sinh
> Arun Jetly
> Nitin Gadkari
> Shushma Swaraj
> Vainkaiya Nayadu
> Ravi Shankar Prasad
> Menaca Gandhi
> Harsh Vardhan
> Anant Kumar
> 
> Anurag Thakur
> Uma Bharati
> V K Sinh
> Bandaru Datatrey
> Narendrasinh Tomar
> Faggansinh Fulaste
> Kishanpal Gurjar
> Baburav Danave
> Piyush Goyel




VK Singh !!!


----------



## arp2041

ALL SET!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks




----------



## pursuit of happiness




----------



## arp2041

paranoiarocks said:


>



I want to no, how this is calculated when Vote is done is secret?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

arp2041 said:


> I want to no, how this is calculated when Vote is done is secret?



My question exactly. Exit polls I assume.


----------



## paranoiarocks

arp2041 said:


> I want to no, how this is calculated when Vote is done is secret?





kbd-raaf said:


> My question exactly. Exit polls I assume.


CSDS ,Which does National Election Studies(post poll) Every polling year since 1967,Very professional .

National Election Study 2014 - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed what is this NEW argument that only 31% voted for BJP???????
> 
> was listening to an IDIOT congress spokesperson who had not had an IOTA of shame after this drubbing.
> 
> but no one asked that did Congress got 100% voteshare last time.
> 
> Even I din't voted for Congress last time, so should I complain???


Clutching straws.. nothing else. Had it been presidential style of contest... Congress would have realised what's their worth was! In a parliamentary kind of functioning any winning vote share is still a significant amount. Look at the difference between number of seats between two parties... that should be evident enough to put these clowns in their place. Vote share matters when there's a direct contest between two parties.. not when you have 100s of them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

paranoiarocks said:


> CSDS ,Which does National Election Studies(post poll) Every polling year since 1967,Very professional .
> 
> National Election Study 2014 - The Hindu



But there Exit polls were giving less nos. so how can there VS pattern be correct?


----------



## paranoiarocks

arp2041 said:


> But there Exit polls were giving less nos. so how can there VS pattern be correct?



They rearrange numbers according to voting .

2009 FULL methodology of changing here(page 5&6)

www.epw.in/system/files/pdf/2009_44/39/National_Election_Study_2009_A_Methodological_Note.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

Shushma as Foriegn minister ,VERY VERY VERY bad choice.

She is DUMB and has potential to embarrass us .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> Shushma as Foriegn minister ,VERY VERY VERY bad choice.
> 
> She is DUMB and has potential to embarrass us .


true...it could still be speculation. Some channels are suggesting that she may get defence.. which again is going to be a bad choice. My choice would be Ravi Shankar Prasad for External Affairs... & someone like Arun Jaitly or Dr Swamy for defence!


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> true...it could still be speculation. Some channels are suggesting that she may get defence.. which again is going to be a bad choice. My choice would be Ravi Shankar Prasad for External Affairs... & someone like Arun Jaitly or Dr Swamy for defence!



I actually want Arun Jaitly as foreign minister. He is well spoken and articulate. Sushma aunty would be a very bad choice. Ravi Shankar is ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> I actually want Arun Jaitly as foreign minister. He is well spoken and articulate. Sushma aunty would be a very bad choice. Ravi Shankar is ok.


In fact Arun Jaitly is someone who would fit in any ministries. be it home, finance, defence or foreign. But I think he is likely to take up finance, with Arun Shouri as deputy head of planning commission. I would rather give something like women & child welfare ministry to Sushma Swaraj.. she can enjoy the company there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> In fact Arun Jaitly is someone who would fit in any ministries. be it home, finance, defence or foreign. But I think he is likely to take up finance, with Arun Shouri as deputy head of planning commission. I would rather give something like women & child welfare ministry to Sushma Swaraj.. she can enjoy the company there!



A real technocrat is better suited for the finance role. You don't need a well spoken person as the finance minister, you need someone who understands economics, especially macroeconomics. I am not sure about Jaitley's expertise in the field.


----------



## paranoiarocks

JanjaWeed said:


> true...it could still be speculation. Some channels are suggesting that she may get defence.. which again is going to be a bad choice. My choice would be Ravi Shankar Prasad for External Affairs... & someone like Arun Jaitly or Dr Swamy for defence!


I would say MJ akbar or hardeep puri for foriegn :|
Finance should be modi close aide ,Jaitley is ok too


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> A real technocrat is better suited for the finance role. You don't need a well spoken person as the finance minister, you need someone who understands economics, especially macroeconomics. I am not sure about Jaitley's expertise in the field.


Maybe Jaitly is just the face while all the real work will be done by Modi's hand-picked technocrats. In Vajpayee's govt too they had people like Jaswant Singh & Yashwant Sinha as finance ministers. Not really sure about Jaswant Singh's credentials in economy & finance... but he was a good foreign minister though & brilliant communicator with that royal accent.



paranoiarocks said:


> I would say MJ akbar or hardeep puri for foriegn :|
> Finance should be modi close aide ,Jaitley is ok too


MJ Akbar is OK.. but Hardeep Puri seems to be in bit of a hurry. He might get a berth as minister of state for foreign affairs.. but cabinet post will go to a seasoned politician.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rahul9090 said:


>


Was hoping Modi would be arriving under SPG cover in the bada$$ PM cavalcade (X5s, 7 Series, Merc Sprinter) but it seems he will only get this AFTER this ceremony.


----------



## paranoiarocks

@Abingdonboy @JanjaWeed 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470609457987469314

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> @Abingdonboy @JanjaWeed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470609457987469314


First step towards minimum government & maximum governance!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Abingdonboy said:


> Was hoping Modi would be arriving under SPG cover in the bada$$ PM cavalcade (X5s, 7 Series, Merc Sprinter) but it seems he will only get this AFTER this ceremony.



Narendra Modi to Shift to 7 Race Course Road on Monday night | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470632347943960576


----------



## kbd-raaf

Narendra Modi's press release



> The Prime Minister-designate Shri Narendra Modi has made a historic change in the formation of Ministries. For the first time, he adopted guiding principle of “*Minimum Government and Maximum Governance*” and also rationalization with a commitment to *bring a change in the work culture* and style of governance.
> 
> • It is a good beginning in transforming entity of *assembled ministries to Organic Ministries*. It will *bring more coordination between different departments*, will be more effective and bring a speed in process.
> 
> • The focus is on *convergence in the activities of various Ministries* where one *cabinet Minister will be heading a cluster of Ministries who are working in complimentary sectors*.
> 
> • Mr. Modi is eventually aiming at *Smart Governance* where the *top layers of Government will be downsized* and there would be *expansion at the grass root level*.
> 
> • *Shri Narendra Modi is aware of the high expectations of the people*. For whole four days, he was busy with the formation of Ministry and discussing various alternatives to effective governance, convergence and coordination between various ministries.
> 
> • Earlier, there was political instability and multi-party governments, the ministry formation was almost done in a bifurcated manner.
> 
> • Shri Narendra Modi tried in a rational manner to *club like-minded departments in the ministry formation* in such way to convert entity of assembled ministry to organic entity.
> 
> • He formed ministry using as an instrument to deal with challenges and expectation of people.
> 
> • Integrated and inter-connected nature of Governance is being focused in this positive change.
> 
> • He emphasized that the ministry can deliver , can govern and can a bring change in style of functioning .
> 
> • In the ministry formation, the process of development will be more inclusive than it has been.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470631895932227584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470632166641000448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470632347943960576

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470636619720970240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470665382085525506
That's an awesome news, if true!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470652516846534658

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

arp2041 said:


> ALL SET!!!!!



Is the swearing in ceremony really going to be held in open? Man, it's Delhi and it's May, so even towards 4 pm - 5 pm the temperatures will be high. I bet the seats on which the guests are going to sit will be burning at that time of the day.
They better make some cooling arrangements for the guests if the ceremony is in open!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

jbond197 said:


> Is the swearing in ceremony really going to be held in open? Man, it's Delhi and it's May, so even towards 4 pm - 5 pm the temperatures will be high. I bet the seats on which the guests are going to sit will be burning at that time of the day.
> They better make some cooling arrangements for the guests if the ceremony is in open!!


apparently the weather forecast is not looking great... was raining heavily today in Delhi... & expected to rain tomorrow as well! Fingers crossed....


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Yaar ye chennai mein baarish kyun nahi hoti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> Yaar ye chennai mein baarish kyun nahi hoti



Because in Tamil Nadu, they get a different monsoon. It starts in September.

For Kerala, we get the Monsoon starting from June, and a bit of the Monsoon starting from September.

We are lucky that way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ExtraOdinary said:


> Yaar ye chennai mein baarish kyun nahi hoti


Chennai mein baarish hoga toh Amma water ka kya hoga!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470636619720970240





kbd-raaf said:


> Narendra Modi's press release




WOW! Is this really India??


I know one shouldn't carried away but damn Modi is making a damn fine start....



Soumitra said:


> Narendra Modi to Shift to 7 Race Course Road on Monday night | NDTV.com


Hmmmmm, interesting:



> *From today morning,* Mr Modi will be given security cover from the Special Protection Group (SPG) which is an elite group that provides protection to the Prime Minister



So Modi should arrive at the swearing-in ceremony under full SPG cover and thus in the 7 Series.

Is this the case @levina @arp2041 @Koovie ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> So Modi should arrive at the swearing-in ceremony under full SPG cover and thus in the 7 Series.
> 
> Is this the case @levina @arp2041 @Koovie ?



The elite Special Protection Group (SPG) is all set to take over the security of Narendra Modi from the National Security Guard immediately after he is sworn in as the next Prime Minister of India on Monday evening.

Mr. Modi’s new cavalcade would be the same as that of outgoing Prime Minister Manmohan Singh. The impressive set of about a dozen bullet-proof vehicles would include at least two customised BMW Series 7 sedans, half-a-dozen BMW X3s and a Mercedes Benz ambulance.

Mr. Modi , who presently travels in a Scorpio, is expected to use one of the armoured BMW Series 7s once the swearing-in ceremony is over. A second car would serve as a decoy.

Soon after the BJP was declared victorious in the Lok Sabha elections, the SPG contacted its counterparts in the Gujarat Police and the NSG to understand basic dynamics of the security cover provided to Mr. Modi, presently under Z-plus cover.

While about three-dozen NSG commandos and the Gujarat Police personnel comprised his proximate guard when he was Chief Minister, his security was stepped up after the Patna blasts in October.

The Intelligence Bureau initiated proceedings for a review of the threat assessment to the Prime Minister-elect and SPG representatives also joined his security cover to study his movements. Based on the intelligence report and feedbacks from the NSG, the Gujarat Police and its own team, the SPG has now prepared a preliminary plan of action for providing security to Mr. Modi.

*The SPG will also cover Mr. Modi’s wife Jasodaben and his mother Hiraben.*

*SPG readies for Modi’s security - The Hindu*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> half-a-dozen *BMW X3*s


X5s.


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> Narendra Modi to Shift to 7 Race Course Road on Monday night | NDTV.com



Earlier 10 Janpath used to be the official residence of the Prime Minister. 7 RCR as official residence was started from PV Narasimha Rao's time onwards.
Why is 10 Janpath still used by Sonia Gandhi? Is that their personal property?


----------



## IndoUS

JanjaWeed said:


> Chennai mein baarish hoga toh Amma water ka kya hoga!


WTF is this, are you serious

Is DD gonna air the ceremony or any channel that gonna do a live show?


----------



## Soumitra

indiatester said:


> Earlier 10 Janpath used to be the official residence of the Prime Minister. 7 RCR as official residence was started from PV Narasimha Rao's time onwards.
> Why is 10 Janpath still used by Sonia Gandhi? Is that their personal property?



10 janpath was never official residence of PM. Only Lal Bahadur Shastri stayed there while being PM. Nehru stayed in Motilal Nehru Marg, Indira stayed in 1 Safdarjung road.

7 RCR became official residence at time of VP Singh though even before that PMs stayed there like Rajiv Gandhi.

7, Race Course Road - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi New defence minister of India ....

Sushma swaraj external affairs 

Rajnath Home minister

Arun jetley finance minister ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Meanwhile.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470801765848207361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> 10 janpath was never official residence of PM. Only Lal Bahadur Shastri stayed there while being PM. Nehru stayed in Motilal Nehru Marg, Indira stayed in 1 Safdarjung road.
> 
> 7 RCR became official residence at time of VP Singh though even before that PMs stayed there like Rajiv Gandhi.
> 
> 7, Race Course Road - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Hmm... you are correct. Somehow this 10 Janpath as PM's official residence got stuck in my head.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

*Sip NaMo tea at Mani Shankar Aiyar tea stall*

Sip NaMo tea at Mani Shankar Aiyar tea stall - The Times of India

VADODARA: When Narendra Modi is sworn-in as Prime Minister on Monday, hot cups of NaMo tea will be given for free at a tea stall in Vadodara. Nothing irregular about that, except it's called Mani Shankar Aiyar tea stall. This is after the Congress leader Aiyar, whose throwaway line that Modi could sell tea at Congress's Talkatora session in January created much more than a tempest in a teapot, apart from dire consequences for the Congress.

Along with NaMo chai at the Aiyar tea stall, people would also be able to relish falafel - a West Asian dish of deep-fried patty made from ground chickpeas. The Aiyar tea stall will be inaugurated on Faramji Road behind the railway station as soon as Modi's swearing-in ceremony begins.

"Modi has been an inspiring figure, who comes from humble origin but today holds the country's top post through sheer hard work. It is a matter of pride for us that Modi contested from Vadodara and won with a very huge margin. So, we decided to sell tea as a tribute to Modi's achievements," said Nikitin Contractor, who runs a community college in Sayajigunj.

Contractor said they named the stall as Mani Shankar Aiyar stall as the Congress leader had derided Modi by calling him a tea vendor and proclaimed that he won't ever become prime minister. "We kept the stall after his name as it is the best reply to politicians like Aiyar," Contractor said.

All passers-by will be given free tea and falafel. "Modi made a great gesture by talking with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and seeking deep ties with Israel. We've decided to distribute falafel to mark the beginning of warm ties between India and Israel. We hope both countries will work together for a better future," said Contractor, who is convener of Friends of Israel organization in Vadodara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Tshering22 said:


> I wanted Dr. Swamy to be the home minister.
> 
> But at least Rajnath is not a weakling like Shinde.



Wish Amit shah was made party president.

Rajnath is better off dan the moron, shinde!



JanjaWeed said:


> Breaking news guys.. Rajnath Singh as HM...confirmed!
> J P Nadda to be new BJP president. What do you guys reckon? @arp2041 @jha @Roybot @chak de INDIA @CorporateAffairs @Tshering22



Good move

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP




----------



## Tshering22

CorporateAffairs said:


> Wish Amit shah was made party president.
> 
> Rajnath is better off dan the moron, shinde!



Essentially, all the things this time are under Modi's direct command. He not only is the PM but also the party's commander at the present moment. With the mandate BJP has, he is technically the commander and an army under him that is actually willing to work under his leadership.

So expect ministries to have less staff and lots of work, better integration with merging of ministries and restructure governance platforms across the board.

Amit Shah and Dr. Swamy are trump cards and the AWACS for Modi. Their role is much more critical than some cabinet ministers.



desert warrior said:


>



I'd have been happy to see Gen. Singh instead of Sushma Swaraj and Arun Shourie instead of Najma Heptullah anyday.

Both are brilliant in their areas of work. Shourie deserved a greater role.

Glad to see the name of Kiren Rijiju from Arunachal here. Ministers of the State should be responsible people and collectively we from NE have good hopes from the man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

desert warrior said:


>



Would have liked Arun Jaitley as MEA rather than Sushma Swaraj. And Arun Shourie as FM. Other than this pretty good cabinet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

For BJP President post there is toss up between JP Nadda and Amit Shah. It will take few more days after which final decision would be made.


----------



## Contrarian

Is Shourie getting anything?


----------



## Star Wars

Contrarian said:


> Is Shourie getting anything?



Arun Shourie will not be in Cabinet as per CNN-IBN interview


----------



## aakash_2410

Contrarian said:


> Is Shourie getting anything?



He's been out of active politics for nearly a decade now so he won't get a designated cabinet berth but, he'd most certainly serve as a head of advisory committee for finance department or something.

Apparently Modi respects the guy too much.


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470838701661364224


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> Would have liked Arun Jaitley as MEA rather than Sushma Swaraj. And Arun Shourie as FM. Other than this pretty good cabinet.



My thoughts are the same actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Ravi Nair said:


> My thoughts are the same actually.



SS is best for the role she's in. AJ can fit other roles, but SS would be useless in Defense, etc.


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> SS is best for the role she's in. AJ can fit other roles, but SS would be useless in Defense, etc.



I am just disappointed that a Low caste Teli has won the job reserved for a Brahmin.

Now Modi is going to handle Defence? a Job fit for a Kshatriya? 

what has happened to India?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470835668864610304


----------



## Bang Galore

Jason bourne said:


> *Narendra Modi New defence minister of India ....*
> 
> Sushma swaraj external affairs
> 
> Rajnath Home minister
> 
> Arun jetley finance minister ...



The first choice is good. The other three are nothing special.. Jaitley is just about ok, Sushma Swaraj is competent but not the best choice for FM_(Jailtley would have been much better),_ Rajnath Singh as HM is ok if internal security is taken out, with it, he doesn't inspire that much confidence. He is no Chidambaram _(anyone would be better than Shinde)_ but internal security is now a whole new ball game & I'm not sure he is up to scratch on that. Hopefull will be proven wrong but can't say any of these choices look like inspired ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470850089674473473
People from states with incoming elections given prominence in cabinet. Interesting step.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470835668864610304



_Oh....bloody hell.....!_ Not the Barkha Dutt show again.... had enough with these chaps mollycoddling the Pakistanis, hopefull Mr. Thapar has given him some hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470835668864610304



Ofcourse, these two are DARLINGS of Pakistani Awam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Ofcourse, these two are DARLINGS of Pakistani Awam


Karan Thapar is Pakistan's real hero in India along with Akbaruddin Owaisi. Modi leaving Thapar's interview midway is still a popular clip in Pakistani tv channels. No wonder he is first choice along with Barkha Datt whenever the opportunity arises.


----------



## SwAggeR

Contrarian said:


> Is Shourie getting anything?



I think he will be offered some post in planning commission.

By the way Ajit Doval will head new NSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> _Oh....bloody hell.....!_ Not the Barkha Dutt show again.... had enough with these chaps mollycoddling the Pakistanis, hopefull Mr. Thapar has given him some hell.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470857652483145728
queen B strikes gold again!


----------



## jaunty

Apparently Jaitley is also getting additional defense duties.


----------



## Vyom

paranoiarocks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470835668864610304


National Sold out Media..!! They must be applying for Citizenship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

SwAggeR said:


> I think he will be offered some post in planning commission.
> 
> By the way* Ajit Doval *will head new NSA.




This Guy is genius... This guy got police medal in little time. He got Kirti Chakra.. He is real JamesBond..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> By the way Ajit Doval will head new NSA.


A typical Modi appointment. Ajit Doval's appointment underscores the point that NSA means strategy & action rather than diplomacy, unlike in previous regimes!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> A typical Modi appointment. Ajit Doval's appointment underscores the point that NSA means strategy & action rather than diplomacy, unlike in previous regimes!






Black Widow said:


> This Guy is genius... This guy got police medal in little time. He got Kirti Chakra.. He is real JamesBond..





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470854662732537858

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470850125766483968

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

paranoiarocks said:


> Shushma as Foriegn minister ,VERY VERY VERY bad choice.
> 
> She is DUMB and has potential to embarrass us .




Whether Swamy is getting any ministry or not???


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> _Oh....bloody hell.....!_ Not the Barkha Dutt show again.... had enough with these chaps mollycoddling the Pakistanis, hopefull *Mr. Thapar* has given him some hell.


----------



## jha

SwAggeR said:


> I think he will be offered some post in planning commission.
> 
> By the way *Ajit Doval will head new NSA*.



Best News of the day.. A true spymaster and no nonsense man...Much better than any of the gentlemen who have held this post including Brajesh Mishra.. This will be a worrying factor for many potential troublemakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> X5s.



why dont they make it X6?? Me likey X6 

...that would look sporty and smartyyy 

And just realised you're not in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Best News of the day.. A true spymaster and no nonsense man...Much better than any of the gentlemen who have held this post including Brajesh Mishra.. *This will be a worrying factor for many potential troublemakers*.




Oh really???

A very good news than. Tell us something more about this gentleman.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

HariPrasad said:


> Whether Swamy is getting any ministry or not???


Confirmed, Mr. Swamy is getting Ministry of Minority Affairs


----------



## HariPrasad

ExtraOdinary said:


> Confirmed, Mr. Swamy is getting Ministry of Minority Affairs



Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha !!!!! You seem to Joking aren't you?

. Mr Swamy is known to have a very tough stand against Muslim.


----------



## jha

HariPrasad said:


> Oh really???
> 
> A very good news than. Tell us something more about this gentleman.



He had penetrated Mizo front to such an extent that the chief of the front had warned his army commnader to not listen to him. Has even spent 4-5 years in Pakistan.. Probably the best guy after Kaw and B. Raman ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Best News of the day.. A true spymaster and no nonsense man...Much better than any of the gentlemen who have held this post including Brajesh Mishra.. This will be a worrying factor for many potential troublemakers.




Yes, modi appointed Him.


----------



## surya kiran



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

ExtraOdinary said:


> Confirmed, Mr. Swamy is getting Ministry of Minority Affairs



Nop....its some guy i can;t even pronounce right

edit: Najma Neptullah


----------



## cloud_9

Uma Bharti Water and Ganga Cleaning.

Javdekar I&B and Environment

VK Singh MoS for N.East  Seperate minister for NE 

@Tshering22


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> why dont they make it X6?? Me likey X6
> 
> ...that would look sporty and smartyyy
> 
> And just realised you're not in India.


With the X5s they can make use of the decently sized boot, the X6 has no real useful boot. The X5 is just more sensible than the X6 to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

cloud_9 said:


> Uma Bharti Water and Ganga Cleaning.
> 
> Javdekar I&B and Environment
> 
> VK Singh MoS for N.East  Seperate minister for NE
> 
> @Tshering22



It is not a new ministry, MDONER was created during Vajpayee's tenure.


----------



## cloud_9

jaunty said:


> It is not a new ministry, MDONER was created during Vajpayee's tenure.


But VK Singh will bring the Security aspect to it.So it's not really a development only ministry now 

Maybe Modi went through threads posted by B.Jamatis about annexing the chicken neck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

& i can see some umbrellas going up. Is it raining out there?


----------



## Abingdonboy

So is everyone here planning on watching the swearing-in ceremony?


----------



## Vyom

JanjaWeed said:


> & i can see some umbrellas going up. Is it raining out there?



Its around 35'C and Sunny.. Don't worry mate... Modi's luck is better than that of the rain Gods...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

Has anyone noticed that the significance of India's PM's swearing in ceremony has gone up and became a somewhat International event


----------



## Vyom

Abingdonboy said:


> So is everyone here planning on watching the swearing-in ceremony?


Yes..!!! this is the day we finally breathe free after 1000 years...


----------



## JanjaWeed

cloud_9 said:


> But VK Singh will bring the Security aspect to it.So it's not really a development only ministry now
> 
> Maybe Modi went through threads posted by B.Jamatis about annexing the chicken neck


Lot of emphasis was given to the development of NE during Modi's election campaign. I think he is only making sure that his election promise is taken care off... plus BJP has an opportunity to make it's presence felt in the region. Till now NE region was neglected by consecutive central govts.


----------



## SRP

*Live: Swearing-in-Ceremony of Narendra Modi as PM of India *

Live: Swearing-in-Ceremony of Narendra Modi as PM of India - YouTube

Will begin after 8 minute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Ravi Nair said:


> I am just disappointed that a Low caste Teli has won the job reserved for a Brahmin.
> 
> Now Modi is going to handle Defence? a Job fit for a Kshatriya?
> 
> what has happened to India?


--
are you serious or joking...
hope its just sarcasam ,,,


----------



## Soumitra

Mukesh Ambani is also among the guests


----------



## Abingdonboy

So quickly, arriving in the BMW or Scorpio- what are your guesses?

@Indo-guy @levina @arp2041 @Dillinger

@Koovie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> So quickly, arriving in the BMW or Scorpio- what are your guesses?
> 
> @Indo-guy @levina @arp2041 @Dillinger



arey bhai 

He is not the PM yet, only after the swearing in ceremony he becomes THE PM.

so coming in Scorpio going in BMW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Soumitra said:


> Mukesh Ambani is also among the guests


What about Adani. The Ambani and Adani duo have to be there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ExtraOdinary said:


> What about Adani. The Ambani and Adani duo have to be there


Guess who isn't there.. & no one is talking about him?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> arey bhai
> 
> He is not the PM yet, only after the swearing in ceremony he becomes THE PM.
> 
> so coming in Scorpio going in BMW


Come we'll get to see that going then 

and I know I know I'm obsessed!


----------



## cloud_9

Who gets the Railway Ministry ?


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Guess who isn't there.. & no one is talking about him?



He is in Tihar Jail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Jaitely has both finance and defence


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> He is in Tihar Jail


Tihar jail mein tv hoga kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Cool to see MMS!


----------



## jaunty

Is this the biggest swearing in ceremony ever? I hope this becomes a tradition in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Cool to see MMS!



Ya, he will be coming in BMW & than Modi will give him money for Rickshaw after Oath ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

cloud_9 said:


> Who gets the Railway Ministry ?



Sadanand Gowda


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> Is this the biggest swearing in ceremony ever? I hope this becomes a tradition in India.


In Indian history... Yes! Maybe next time around we could expand by calling SAARC + BRICS nations!


----------



## Soumitra

ExtraOdinary said:


> What about Adani. The Ambani and Adani duo have to be there



Adani is also there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> Ya, he will be coming in BMW & than Modi will give him money for Rickshaw after Oath ceremony


Lol! 


I the last time MMS had the Beemer was Saturday bro!


----------



## cloud_9

Soumitra said:


> Sadanand Gowda


Any opinion on this guy ?

Tind is here


----------



## jaunty

Sharif arrives.


----------



## Chronos

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> are you serious or joking...
> hope its just sarcasam ,,,



Yes it is 



cloud_9 said:


> Any opinion on this guy ?
> 
> Tind is here



All Gowdas are corrupt!

especialy if they are Kannadigas

@JanjaWeed @Indischer 

A state of looters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

Mannu and Tind


----------



## jaunty

At least people are watching Doordarshan today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Kaha gaye sab !!


----------



## arp2041

jaunty said:


> At least people are watching Doordarshan today.



don't worry, many people for the first time in there life will be soon watching lok sabha tv

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> With the X5s they can make use of the decently sized boot, the X6 has no real useful boot. The X5 is just more sensible than the X6 to be honest.


Well as far as I've seen X6 has a huge boot space.
Yesshh the legroom is a little compromised but thats because of meshing together of an SUV and a coupe.
I would prefer X5 for economic reasons not for performance or boot space. 
What say?


----------



## cloud_9

arp2041 said:


> don't worry, many people for the first time in there life will be soon watching lok sabha tv


Lok Sabha TV was fun when Vajpayee was there.I used to watch it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> So is everyone here planning on watching the swearing-in ceremony?


Wht time is it going to be aired???


----------



## Soumitra

Rajpakshe has arrived


----------



## cloud_9

Omar Abdullah is also there


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> All Gowdas are corrupt!
> 
> especialy if they are Kannadigas
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Indischer
> 
> A state of looters.


cheeky git!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Great to see MMS and Sonia Gandhi.... it shows how mature our democracy has become

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cloud_9

Funny Pakistani TV coverage of the same events Watch Express News Live, High Quality Streaming


----------



## Soumitra

When will THE SCORPIO come?


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Nop....its some guy i can;t even pronounce right
> 
> edit: Najma Neptullah



Najma Heptullah!!!
She's a huge woman, a regular in parliament circuit parties etc.
And as far as I know, last time BJP was in center she was holding an eminent position. I do remember seeing her in Rashtrapati bhawan with other dignitaries once while attending Bharat ratna awards.


----------



## jaunty

Modi is on his way.


----------



## Soumitra

MODI HAS ARRIVED


----------



## jaunty

Still scorpio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> So quickly, arriving in the BMW or Scorpio- what are your guesses?
> 
> @Indo-guy @levina @arp2041 @Dillinger
> 
> @Koovie



Damn it was the Scorpio :/ 

He should have come in the BMW, suits him more


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> Wht time is it going to be aired???


On now! watch on youtube:

Doordarshan - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> All Gowdas are corrupt!
> 
> especialy if they are Kannadigas
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Indischer
> 
> A state of looters.





Manners, Boy! Nobody disrespects my Gowda brethren and gets away with it!

But I must say, watching Deve Gowda on the front row is shameful. The man was supposed to take Political Sanyas and move out of Karnataka for good. He has let down us secular folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

Koovie said:


> Damn it was the Scorpio :/
> 
> He should have come in the BMW, suits him more


He's not on a Shaadi.com meeting


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> So quickly, arriving in the BMW or Scorpio- what are your guesses?
> 
> @Indo-guy @levina @arp2041 @Dillinger
> 
> @Koovie



I missed that scene.
Right now I can see Vice president and Modi is already seated. 
So what was it???
BMW 7 series???
Not possible though,I think he'll get BMW after this ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Great exchange offer, Come in a Scorpio Drive out in a BMW. Limited period offer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> Well as far as I've seen X6 has a huge boot space.
> Yesshh the legroom is a little compromised but thats because of meshing together of an SUV and a coupe.
> I would prefer X5 for economic reasons not for performance or boot space.
> What say?


As an all-rounder the X5 is more practical especially the X5 Security which is an armoured and more powerful version of the basic X5. Also the SPG transports 5 people in their X5s (1 driver and 4 security officers) with 3 in the back. The X6 only allows for 4 people and only 2 in the back.



levina said:


> I missed that scene.
> Right now I can see Vice president and Modi is already seated.
> So what was it???
> BMW 7 series???
> Not possible though,I think he'll get BMW after this ceremony.


All visiting Heads of State got Merc S-Class, Vice President had his White BMW 7 Series, Modi came in the Scorpio

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

President kya so gaya kya ?


----------



## arp2041

any problem on pdf?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

*Prime Minister of India*
*Message from The Prime Minister*
*My dear fellow Indians and citizens of the world,*

*Namaste!*

A very warm welcome to the official website of the Prime Minister of India.

On 16th May 2014 the people of India gave their verdict. They delivered a mandate for development, good governance and stability. As we devote ourselves to take India’s development journey to newer heights, we seek your support, blessings and active participation. Together we will script a glorious future for India. Let us together dream of a strong, developed and inclusive India that actively engages with the global community to strengthen the cause of world peace and development.

I envision this website as a very important medium of direct communication between us. I am a firm believer in the power of technology and social media to communicate with people across the world. I hope this platform creates opportunities to listen, learn and share one’s views.

Through this website you will also get all the latest information about my speeches, schedules, foreign visits and lot more. I will also keep informing you about innovative initiatives undertaken by the Government of India.

*Yours,
Narendra Modi
*



arp2041 said:


> any problem on pdf?


Looks that way. There were no updates from 5.40pm onwards IST till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041




----------



## Reviewer21

Naacho BC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> why dont they make it X6?? Me likey X6
> 
> ...that would look sporty and smartyyy



Thats why no one EVER will make you PM Illigal BDian!!!

Modiji is worried about increasing BalatCAR & you are worried about his CAR.

Modiji wants to spend his max. time to work for the nation while you want to spend max. time on MAKE-UP.


----------



## Abingdonboy

So E Sreedharan has no place in the new cabinet?



arp2041 said:


> Thats why no one EVER will make you PM Illigal BDian!!!
> 
> Modiji is worried about increasing BalatCAR & you are worried about his CAR.
> 
> Modiji wants to spend his max. time to work for the nation while you want to spend max. time on MAKE-UP.


Is this a joke bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> So E Sreedharan has no place in the new cabinet?



>75 yrs cut-off age estb. by Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> >75 yrs cut-off age estb. by Modi.


Fair enough. Damn shame though.


----------



## arp2041

Dedicated to the New PM of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470973272289341440

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

This view is awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Is this a joke bro?



Which part? 

That @levina is an ILLEGAL BDian? NO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> Dedicated to the New PM of India


Bro, at 0.38, why are NSG shown? And again later? NSG, now Modi is PM, will have no part in the day to day immediate security of Mr Modi.



arp2041 said:


> Which part?
> 
> That @levina is an ILLEGAL BDian? NO.


All of it, was it meant as tongue and cheek or seriously? Seems a bit harsh if you were being serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

BTW, Kal Modiji ney sab padosio ko 20-20 min. ka time diya hai.........no matter if your nation is BIG or SMALL, Modi doesn't differentiate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

WTF..why rahul gandhi is shown as indian pm
Cabinet of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
i checked this website at 6 in evening and rahul gandhi was shown as indian pm


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Bro, at 0.38, why are NSG shown? And again later? NSG, now Modi is PM, will have no part in the day to day immediate security of Mr Modi.



I thought the second cover is of NSG, first being SPG?


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> I thought the second cover is of NSG, first being SPG?


how do you mean?


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> how do you mean?



Isn't the security cover in three circles - first being SPG, second NSG & third state police?


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> Isn't the security cover in three circles - first being SPG, second NSG & third state police?


Not on a regular basis, on special occasions like Republic/Independence day but not on a day to day basis. You are right about a 3 layer security bubble around the PM but this comprises SPG (inner circle), local/state police as well CAPFs and then state/local police and CAPFs on the outer circle. The SPG's CAT is located within a few hundreds metres of the PM at all times but doesn't comprise any immediate cordon, they are a reactionary. The NSG doesn't form part of the PM's security as a matter of course only when circumstances permit (heightened security threat or going to a particular state where the threat perceptions are particularly high or the local/state police unable to provide guaranteed proaction.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

This has been quite the journey. India is in safe hands now.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars

@Abingdonboy , @Roybot @notsuperstitious @arp2041 @kbd-raaf 

Did you notice Gen V.K.Singh is going to be in charge of North East i.e a separate ministry by itself and also he will be in Ministry of External affairs as an MOS. Which makes it interesting because i have a feeling he will be dealing solely China considering he has vast experience about the North east during his army days...


Your thoughts on the matter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> @Abingdonboy , @Roybot @notsuperstitious @arp2041 @kbd-raaf
> 
> Did you notice Gen V.K.Singh is going to be in charge of North East i.e a separate ministry by itself and also he will be in Ministry of External affairs as an MOS. Which makes it interesting because i have a feeling he will be dealing solely China considering he has vast experience about the North east during his army days...
> 
> 
> Your thoughts on the matter


I saw that. I think it is a good idea as the N-E has long been neglected by the central government and VK Singh with his outlook should serve both the N-E and in the MEA role well. Wonder what actual purview he will have in the N-E, maybe he will be overseeing the improvement of the border infrastructure which has log been a concern for the Indian Mil?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

I see people including me are wondering why Arun Shourie is not part of Cabinet. It seems he didn't take up a ministry because of some personal issues. Apparently, he gave up the cabinet ministry offered to take care of his ailing wife and disabled son.

Arun Shourie on his tale of cerebral palsy and enduring love | The National


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470991063633522688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470975960888520704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470976137892347904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470976262286999552

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470976398794825728
Modi, Nawaz Bhai Bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

hello Bhai log.. what's happening? damn... looks like PDF was down for a while! So what you guys think about the oath ceremony? I thought it was a great start to Modi's tenure... & he left a sort of Big Brother impression with neighbouring countries! What do you guys reckon? @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Abingdonboy @jbond197 @paranoiarocks


----------



## walwal




----------



## jha

I am not able to post Twitter feed...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/470930549000122368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

JanjaWeed said:


> hello Bhai log.. what's happening? damn... looks like PDF was down for a while! So what you guys think about the oath ceremony? I thought it was a great start to Modi's tenure... & he left a sort of Big Brother impression with neighbouring countries! What do you guys reckon? @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Abingdonboy @jbond197 @paranoiarocks



Iski caption dega koi ?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Not thrilled about the Ministers, but hey, I don't see how it could have been better either.


----------



## Indischer

kbd-raaf said:


> Not thrilled about the Ministers, but hey, I don't see how it could have been better either.



The allies too haven't sent their best. Perhaps preserving them for their home turfs. Arun Shourie was a glaring omission. Perhaps he'll be addressed with the planning commission.


----------



## Indian Jaat

Mein Modi ki swearing dekh hi nahi paya  Youtube par upload ho gaya kya pura program


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> Not thrilled about the Ministers, but hey, I don't see how it could have been better either.



Arun shourie i heard has certain problems with the BJP , as for the ministry this is the best we have for a long long time and many of them are very dedicated people .

Modi wants people who can get work done , not really technocrats , he wants CEO type material ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> Iski caption dega koi ?


*Amit bhai Tusi Great Ho! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

JanjaWeed said:


> *Amit bhai Tusi Great Ho! *


----------



## arp2041

THE BIGGEST TROLLER ON EARTH!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Star Wars said:


> Arun shourie i heard has certain problems with the BJP , as for the ministry this is the best we have for a long long time and many of them are very dedicated people .
> 
> Modi wants people who can get work done , not really technocrats , he wants CEO type material ...



Exactly.

Technocrats don't make good ministers. Engineers don't usually make good CEOs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


>


yeh kya lafda hai bhai? MullaYam aur Amit Shah phere le rahe hai kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

Oye anyone...........what job will Amit Shah get next?????? 

He should have been given Conquering Ministery.

He is known to Conquer new lands 



JanjaWeed said:


> yeh kya lafda hai bhai? MullaYam aur Amit Shah phere le rahe hai kya?



That was an ultimate TROLL by Amit Shah.

He saw Mullayam sitting on back bench, he holded his hand & made him come forward.



& quitely told that the second seat of Azamgarh that Mulayam is currently holding & would have to leave will be falling in the BJP's kitty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Oye anyone...........what job will Amit Shah get next??????
> 
> He should have been given Conquering Ministery.
> 
> He is known to Conquer new lands


He mission should be to break congress one by one in every state wherever they are in power! Amit Shah is going to be instrumental in consigning Congress to history's dustbin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

paranoiarocks said:


>



ITTHE AAO NETAJI. EK BABAJI KI JADIBOOTI HAI MERE PAAS, LAGAATE HI JALAN KAM HO JAAYEGA. ARRE GHABRAO MAT, EK DUM SECULAR HAI.


----------



## Soumitra

Modi hosted his first cabinet meeting just after dinner at Rashtrapati Bhavan. This is called hitting the ground running 

@narendramodi: Reached Gujarat Bhavan after the programmes at Rashtrapati Bhavan. Will begin my 1st official briefing meeting with officials shortly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

There are two person in BJP that i seriously feel have the X-factor to lead future India - Amit Shah & Smriti Irani.

@JanjaWeed getting another Political gut feeling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

arp2041 said:


> There are two person in BJP that i seriously feel have the X-factor to lead future India - Amit Shah & Smriti Irani.


 
Smriti Irani? Hell no. Amit Shah is a smart guy but let him do what he does best- help BJP consolidate votes


----------



## arp2041

jandk said:


> Smriti Irani? Hell no. Amit Shah is a smart guy but let him do what he does best- help BJP consolidate votes



I think you haven't seen the FIRE in that lady, she is just 38, din't shy to fight Rahul baba head on & gave him bloody nose. Din't even shy away to take responsibility of a crucial ministry like HRD unlike our Pappu. You have to watch her speech to know why i have said this.

The most important thing why i pointed out these two is that they have AGE on there side - 38 & 50 resp & they have already done wonders.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> There are two person in BJP that i seriously feel have the X-factor to lead future India - Amit Shah & Smriti Irani.
> 
> @JanjaWeed getting another Political gut feeling


Not sure about Smriti Irani... But Amit Shah is a real silent assassin! He is the real deal in BJP! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471038017008701440

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Any pics of Modi in his BMW yet guys?*


----------



## jbond197

Very nice debate!! Must watch!!


----------



## Indo-guy

Star Wars said:


> @Abingdonboy , @Roybot @notsuperstitious @arp2041 @kbd-raaf
> 
> Did you notice Gen V.K.Singh is going to be in charge of North East i.e a separate ministry by itself and also he will be in Ministry of External affairs as an MOS. Which makes it interesting because i have a feeling he will be dealing solely China considering he has vast experience about the North east during his army days...
> 
> 
> Your thoughts on the matter


 
Good observation !

Separate ministry for North east region is a great step ..and sign of vision .

It's a great crime that our seven north eastern states have been kept away from main stream and have received step motherly treatment ...

It's an indeed great move ....Modi deserves accolades for this !



paranoiarocks said:


> Iski caption dega koi ?


 
Caption 1 : " Mere Baap ...Ab Baas kar "

Caption 2 : " Bas Kar .. ab rulayeg kya ? "

Caption 3 : " Haath jodata hoon tere ..ab UP ko chod de "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> He mission should be to break congress one by one in every state wherever they are in power! Amit Shah is going to be instrumental in consigning Congress to history's dustbin!




Yes.

Shah is a smart guy. He started wreaking congress from grass root. Congress was very strong in co operative sector in Gujarat. He wiped the congress out from there. Than came the turn to wipe the congress from dairies than cricket control board Gujarat. Congress is being wiped out from grass root. That is the reason why congress heavy weight lost from their secure seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Abingdonboy said:


> *Any pics of Modi in his BMW yet guys?*


Just saw him arriving in his BMW 7 series to PM office. It was live on news, no pics yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Abingdonboy said:


> *Any pics of Modi in his BMW yet guys?*


Here you go ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471130866664476672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471064063028379648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMStealth

New Website launched: Prime Minister of India 
A very nice link over there if you want to serve the nation: Namo Form

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471159790165434369

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Official list of portfolios

Untitled Page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

You can interact with the PM via email link on his site

Interact with Hon'ble PM


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## arp2041

@Joe Shearer dada kya hua.......? Itna gussa ki 2 negative ratings? 

Yaar maazak karta hu me bhut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Thats why no one EVER will make you PM Illigal BDian!!!
> 
> Modiji is worried about increasing BalatCAR & you are worried about his CAR.
> 
> Modiji wants to spend his max. time to work for the nation while you want to spend max. time on MAKE-UP.


Arpii at times your jokes go a little overboard.
That word gives creeps.



arp2041 said:


> Which part?
> 
> That @levina is an ILLEGAL BDian? NO.



yeahhh fine I am an Illegal BDian.Now stop me if you can


----------



## Indian Jaat

arp2041 said:


> @Joe Shearer dada kya hua.......? Itna gussa ki 2 negative ratings?
> 
> Yaar maazak karta hu me bhut


LOL yeh sabko negative rating deta fir raha hai kya... Levina and Kurama bhi issi baat par lage hue the

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Arpii at times your jokes go a little overboard.



Shhh.....don't tell this to @Joe Shearer 

He is on a Negative rating giving spreee..................!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Shhh.....don't tell this to XXXXXX
> 
> He is on a Negative rating giving spreee..................!!!


i have quoted u on bimaru corner...did you not get the notification??
Try reading from page 1047 on that thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Indian Jaat said:


> LOL yeh sabko negative rating deta fir raha hai kya... Levina and Kurama bhi issi baat par lage hue the



4 me sey 3 -ve ratings Indians ne hi di hai bhai...........

_"Humey toh apno ney hi luta hai, Gero Me kya dum tha!!"_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Jaat

arp2041 said:


> 4 me sey 3 -ve ratings Indians ne hi di hai bhai...........
> 
> _"Humey toh apno ney hi luta hai, Gero Me kya dum tha!!"_


Yehi toh problem hai bhai 
Humare toh apne hi paraye ho gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Indian Jaat said:


> Yehi toh problem hai bhai
> Humare toh apne hi paraye ho gaye



waitttt mujhe shayari yaad aagayi 

"Ae mere khuda ....Ae mere Khuda......Mujhe mere dostoon se bachaa
Dushmanoo se hum khud hi nipat lenge "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> waitttt mujhe shayari yaad aagayi
> 
> "Ae mere khuda ....Ae mere Khuda......Mujhe mere dostoon se bachaa
> Dushmanoo se hum khud hi nipat lenge "



Actually, jispe COMMUNALIST honey key arop lagte hai unhey hi bada SECULARIST banana padta hai to show the world if you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

cloud_9 said:


> Any opinion on this guy ?



Good, decent, hard working chap _(Sadanand Gowda)._



jaunty said:


> Is this the biggest swearing in ceremony ever? I hope this becomes a tradition in India.



Any bigger and there will a lot of swearing.....



jbond197 said:


> I see people including me are wondering why Arun Shourie is not part of Cabinet. It seems he didn't take up a ministry because of some personal issues. Apparently, he gave up the cabinet ministry offered to take care of his ailing wife and disabled son.



Don't think that was the reason, there seems to be some opposition for his inclusion. Wouldn't be surprised if Rajnath Singh & Jaitley were among those who opposed. Arun Shouries doesn't think much of either _(even if he is more diplomatic these days)_. I think that this is not a great omen, Modi must have been able to push in anyone he wanted, regardless of the opposition. An advisory role is being seen _(or in the planning commision, we have to see) _but I would much rather have had Shourie in finance or the now open post of defence. Not many better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Bang Galore said:


> Don't think that was the reason, there seems to be some opposition for his inclusion. Wouldn't be surprised if Rajnath Singh & Jaitley were among those who opposed. Arun Shouries doesn't think much of either _(even if he is more diplomatic these days)_. I think that this is not a great omen, Modi must have been able to push in anyone he wanted, regardless of the opposition. An advisory role is being seen _(or in the planning commision, we have to see) _but I would much rather have had Shourie in finance or the now open post of defence. Not many better.



Mere speculation that you are pointing out!!

Read this from Arun Shourie's FB Timeline



> ~ Arun Shourie ~ Why is one remembering him today? Because in this city of power brokers and seat mongers, this man, one hears, has refused to join the government as a cabinet minister. Why? Because for more than two decades now he has been caring for his increasingly ill wife, and for nearly four decades his special child. I once asked him in an interview, Mr Shourie, you have been a path-breaking journalist, a scholar, a public intellectual, a writer - but what do you think of yourself as? He said I am think of myself as a devoted and loving servant. I was a loving servant to my ailing parents - and now I am to my wife and child. This man was later abused by Shoma Choudhury in the Tehelka magazine as a bitter, cold, calculating, communal politician. When I read that - and since I knew Mr Shourie well - I began to, for the first time, take sides. I chose. I chose Mr Shourie's side than Tehelka's. At the risk of being called communal by secular friends. I stand proud of my choice. I chose to stand by a man of character against a hypocritical, very dubiously financed magazine run by a man of very dubious character. For that I am proud.





> News Channels confirm that Modi was keen to have Mr Shourie in his cabinet but the latter politely refused citing family reasons.For those not aware,his 35 year old son suffers from cerebral palsy and his wife is a Parkinson's patient.
> Given this,Mr Shourie is unlikely to opt for Deputy Chairman,Planning Commission or NSA,as the media is now speculating.
> His earlier decision to shift to Delhi from Lavasa was also as he told CNN IBN because of inadequate medical facilities in Lavasa.


Arun Shourie | Facebook


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> You can interact with the PM via email link on his site
> 
> Interact with Hon'ble PM




Rafale deal jaldi karne ko bol diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@levina but i have no issues............

I really respect @Joe Shearer along with @sancho on this forum, there knowledge is huge!!

@Joe Shearer dada now don't give negative rating to this post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

arp2041 said:


> @Joe Shearer dada kya hua.......? Itna gussa ki 2 negative ratings?
> 
> Yaar maazak karta hu me bhut



OK, OK, which were the two posts? If you remove them and say sorry nicely, I'll take back the ratings. No sexual abuse, please.


----------



## Jason bourne

2:30 press conference of Modi Navaz ...


----------



## arp2041

Joe Shearer said:


> OK, OK, which were the two posts? If you remove them and say sorry nicely, I'll take back the ratings.
> 
> Very peculiar humour, if humour it was.



No Dada......Post once made, can't be removed, so should be negative ratings....................... 

Aapki "negative ratings" post pey nhi ab dil pey lag gyi hai


----------



## Joe Shearer

arp2041 said:


> No Dada......Post once made, can't be removed, so should be negative ratings.......................
> 
> Aapki "negative ratings" post pey nhi ab dil pey lag gyi hai



It's up to you. I didn't like handing out those negative ratings and would take them back if you were to remove the posts. And I am told by very wise and balanced moderators that they do this themselves. It makes a lot of sense.

And now that we are talking about this, what the devil were you doing in that melee anyway?



arp2041 said:


> @levina but i have no issues............
> 
> I really respect @Joe Shearer along with @sancho on this forum, there knowledge is huge!!
> 
> @Joe Shearer dada now don't give negative rating to this post



Oh, don't be silly.


----------



## Bang Galore

jbond197 said:


> Mere speculation that you are pointing out!!
> 
> Read this from Arun Shourie's FB Timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arun Shourie | Facebook



Equal speculation. I would take that with a pinch of salt._ (not saying it isn't true but that there is no real basis for that assertion)_ I watched every one of Arun Shourie's interview. In not one did he suggest that he wasn't in the running. Why did he not squash the rumours if he was not interested. Random posts of a fan are hardly enlightening

As for the planning commission job, Mr Shourie has been scathing about that department as a parking lot or a zoo. Big climdown to do that job.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @levina but i have no issues............
> 
> I really respect @Joe Shearer along with @sancho on this forum, there knowledge is huge!!



Sancho..? He may have huge knowledge on other things but his support for Rafale raises a doubt about his knowledge about Defence .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

jandk said:


> Smriti Irani? Hell no. Amit Shah is a smart guy but let him do what he does best- help BJP consolidate votes


listen her speches in rajya sabha, you will surely change your views about her...



paranoiarocks said:


> Iski caption dega koi ?


Mulayam was sitting in the very back seats, Amit shah went to him and brought him towards front seats..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Soumitra said:


>





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471200164040810496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471199362614173696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471198882119294976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

drunken-monke said:


> listen her speches in rajya sabha, you will surely change your views about her...
> 
> 
> Mulayam was sitting in the very back seats, Amit shah went to him and brought him towards front seats..



That chanakyan mother#ker 

I just went through the cabinet/ministry allocations more intently. I retract my earlier statement of displeasure.


----------



## HariPrasad

LCA Mk2 ko 2015 tak udao. 2017 is too late. Drawings are already been released.

Bola Nrandra ko.


----------



## drunken-monke

kbd-raaf said:


> That chanakyan mother#ker
> 
> I just went through the cabinet/ministry allocations more intently. I retract my earlier statement of displeasure.


They say, keep your friends close, and enemies (political) even closer....


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Modi scores a SIX in first ball 



*We are in the process of repealing Article 370: MoS PMO Jitendra Singh - IBNLive*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

Everything went as expected .

PM has given Cabinet rank to a Badal ............but with some conditions ............NDA govt in Punjab have to work for the people now and improve its image ..........and also Sidhu is gonna be Depty CM of Punjab ....xD

meanwhile ...........Punjab Govt just woke up and they fired a minister who son was arrested in drug smuggling case by ED 

and also checking has been increased many folds ............even kids 10 yr old kids are getting checked for drugs.

5 Policemen are suspended in 3 days for helping drug smugglers ............300+ smugglers are arrested in just a week .

a senior Akali leader told me that Sidhu was in touch with Jaitley And PM during whole election campaign ..............and everything was done by him with approval of the PM

He is gonna be made BJP president of Punjab and Depty CM of Punjab .

lets hope govt. keep working for people ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

CorporateAffairs said:


> Modi scores a SIX in first ball
> 
> 
> 
> *We are in the process of repealing Article 370: MoS PMO Jitendra Singh - IBNLive*




News treders ....

Govt is open to having debate on Article 370 (giving special status to Jammu and Kashmir), says MoS PMO and Personnel Jitendra Singh"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

CorporateAffairs said:


> Modi scores a SIX in first ball
> 
> 
> 
> *We are in the process of repealing Article 370: MoS PMO Jitendra Singh - IBNLive*




changing 370 article is a long process ...................hopefully it will done in this term ................


----------



## Soumitra

CorporateAffairs said:


> Modi scores a SIX in first ball
> 
> 
> 
> *We are in the process of repealing Article 370: MoS PMO Jitendra Singh - IBNLive*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

CorporateAffairs said:


> Modi scores a SIX in first ball
> 
> 
> 
> *We are in the process of repealing Article 370: MoS PMO Jitendra Singh - IBNLive*



Its still out of reach as of now hopefully bjp atleast manages to pass UCC of its core agenda this time around


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Prometheus said:


> Everything went as expected .
> 
> PM has given Cabinet rank to a Badal ............but with some conditions ............NDA govt in Punjab have to work for the people now and improve its image ..........and also Sidhu is gonna be Depty CM of Punjab ....xD
> 
> meanwhile ...........Punjab Govt just woke up and they fired a minister who son was arrested in drug smuggling case by ED
> 
> and also checking has been increased many folds ............even kids 10 yr old kids are getting checked for drugs.
> 
> 5 Policemen are suspended in 3 days for helping drug smugglers ............300+ smugglers are arrested in just a week .
> 
> a senior Akali leader told me that Sidhu was in touch with Jaitley And PM during whole election campaign ..............and everything was done by him with approval of the PM
> 
> He is gonna be made BJP president of Punjab and Depty CM of Punjab .
> 
> lets hope govt. keep working for people ..........




Unless he gives up TV and joking aorund, I wouldnt give him any post or role.

He needs to show people that he takes politics very very seriously!



Android said:


> Its still out of reach as of now hopefully bjp atleast manages to pass UCC of its core agenda this time around



Care to explain?



Prometheus said:


> Everything went as expected .
> 
> PM has given Cabinet rank to a Badal ............but with some conditions ............NDA govt in Punjab have to work for the people now and improve its image ..........and also Sidhu is gonna be Depty CM of Punjab ....xD
> 
> meanwhile ...........Punjab Govt just woke up and they fired a minister who son was arrested in drug smuggling case by ED
> 
> and also checking has been increased many folds ............even kids 10 yr old kids are getting checked for drugs.
> 
> 5 Policemen are suspended in 3 days for helping drug smugglers ............300+ smugglers are arrested in just a week .
> 
> a senior Akali leader told me that Sidhu was in touch with Jaitley And PM during whole election campaign ..............and everything was done by him with approval of the PM
> 
> He is gonna be made BJP president of Punjab and Depty CM of Punjab .
> 
> lets hope govt. keep working for people ..........



If they dont wake up, apptards are forming govt in punjab in coming assembly polls


----------



## HariPrasad

CorporateAffairs said:


> Modi scores a SIX in first ball
> 
> 
> 
> *We are in the process of repealing Article 370: MoS PMO Jitendra Singh - IBNLive*




Very good. If Modi can do half of what he has promised, country will remain thankful to him for decades. Erase these traits of bastard Naheru subsequent congress leaders. If he can remove article 370 it will simply be great.


----------



## Prometheus

CorporateAffairs said:


> Unless he gives up TV and joking aorund, I wouldnt give him any post or role.
> 
> He needs to show people that he takes politics very very seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain?
> 
> 
> 
> If they dont wake up, apptards are forming govt in punjab in coming assembly polls




Punjab AAP is different from Delhi AAP ....just check .

People voted AAP to scare NDA .......it was scary enough for the govt to stop working against people........lets see .......2017 is still far away ...........how much repair they can do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

HariPrasad said:


> Very good. If Modi can do half of what he has promised, country will remain thankful to him for decades. Erase these traits of *bastard Naheru* subsequent congress leaders. If he can remove article 370 it will simply be great.




 agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

CorporateAffairs said:


> Unless he gives up TV and joking aorund, I wouldnt give him any post or role.
> 
> He needs to show people that he takes politics very very seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain?
> 
> 
> 
> If they dont wake up, apptards are forming govt in punjab in coming assembly polls



BJP needs 2/3 majority in LS plus simple majority in J&K state assembly to remove it


----------



## SRP

And finally anarchist agreed to file bail bond


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471224593462464512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

looks like people are in no mood let go Badals ....................

there were alligations levelled against Badals by some industrialists that Badal family ordered them to give them commision in every sale 

for example , for every bread sold .........rs 1 shall go to the Badals 

such thinks drove away industry from Punjab


----------



## HariPrasad

There are three principal differences between a “special category state” and a state with a special status. 
First, the special status that J&K has is guaranteed by the Constitution of India. Special category status is not; it is decided by an executive order. In fact, the body that grants the special category status to a state, the National Development Council, is itself the creation of an administrative fiat. 
Second, special status is empowered position of legislative power and political rights. As against this, a special category status is only an economic and administrative category with some fringe financial benefits. 
Third, the power to grant special category status lies with the National Development Council, composed of the Prime Minster, Union Ministers, Chief Ministers and members of the Planning Commission. On the other hand, the power to grant a special status is only in the ambit of the Parliament and that too with a two third majority!
Which is why, while eight states have been added to the special category list since 1970, the special status states has remained the same since 1951. 

Special Status v s Special Category Lastupdate:- Thu, 21 Nov 2013 18:30:00 GMT Jammu.GreaterKashmir.com


----------



## Indian Jaat

LOL Kujliwal phaltu saala bail bond bharne ke liye maan gaya . Isse bada chu*iya mene apni zindagi me nahi dekha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471227015027122176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Android said:


> BJP needs 2/3 majority in LS plus simple majority in J&K state assembly to remove it



2/3 majority is possible with the help of the AIADMK.

Simple majority is also possible if PDP plays ball in the state assembly.

But this all requires serious political will and effort, most of which will be spent on economic policies in Modi's first term. In his second term, if they are able to get as strong of a mandate, Article 370 will be looked at.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471227937442639873


----------



## HariPrasad

My Agend for Modi governmnt.

1) Ban Cow slaughter and declare cow a National animal. 
2) Clean Ganga and declared it a national river
3) Remove article 370
4) Common CIvil code
5) Give same rights and IT benefits to Hindu trust as they are to the Minority. Ensure that government may not interfere in religious matters of Hindu
6) Declare Ramsetu a national Harritage monument.
7) Bring Back Black money.
8) Give 49% share in defense sector to foreign companies who brings in technology.
9) Toughest laws for corruption.
10) Down size Government staff and reduce unplanned expenditure and increase planned expenditure.
11) Spend heavily on education and R&D.
12) Make India an education Hub.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kbd-raaf

HariPrasad said:


> My Agend for Modi governmnt.
> 
> *1) Ban Cow slaughter and declare cow a National animal. *
> 2) Clean Ganga and declared it a national river
> 3) Remove article 370
> 4) Common CIvil code
> 5) Give same rights and IT benefits to Hindu trust as they are to the Minority. Ensure that government may not interfere in religious matters of Hindu
> 6) Declare Ramsetu a national Harritage monument.
> 7) Bring Back Black money.
> 8) Give 49% share in defense sector to foreign companies who brings in technology.
> 9) Toughest laws for corruption.
> 10) Down size Government staff and reduce unplanned expenditure and increase planned expenditure.
> 11) Spend heavily on education and R&D.
> 12) Make India an education Hub.



Ban cow slaughter? No beef in the country? Why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> Ban cow slaughter? No beef in the country? Why not?




Because cow is considered as mother in our culture. We can not eat the flash of our Mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

HariPrasad said:


> My Agend for Modi governmnt.
> 
> 1) Ban Cow slaughter and declare cow a *National animal*.>> Tiger already got that tag.
> 2) Clean Ganga and declared it a *national river >> *Already it has
> 3) Remove article 370
> 4) Common CIvil code
> 5) Give same rights and IT benefits to Hindu trust as they are to the Minority. Ensure that government may not interfere in religious matters of Hindu
> 6) Declare Ramsetu a national Harritage monument.
> 7) Bring Back Black money.
> 8) Give 49% share in defense sector to foreign companies who brings in technology.
> 9) Toughest laws for corruption.
> 10) Down size Government staff and reduce unplanned expenditure and increase planned expenditure.
> 11) Spend heavily on education and R&D.
> 12) Make India an education Hub.


----------



## Rahul9090

Kejriwal agrees to file personal bond in Gadkari defamation case - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

HariPrasad said:


> Because cow is considered as mother in our culture. We can not eat the flash of our Mother.



in Hindu culture, yes.

Muslims, Christians, Buddhists, atheists, etc culture, no. They should be free to eat what they like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Out of 26 seats in Gujarat, BJP won 3 seats by over 5 lakh vote margin., One (Advani) By over 4.5 lakh margin, 2 by over 3 lakh vote margine and except couple of seats, 9 by over 2 lakhs vote,al other seats by over 1 lakh margine. One seat by over 80000 vote margine and one by over 60 thousand vote margine.

That is it.


----------



## Rahul9090

HariPrasad said:


> Because cow is considered as mother in our culture. We can not eat the flash of our Mother.



ban of cow slaughter featured in the manifesto if people were against this move they should not have voted for them .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471227539449335808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> in Hindu culture, yes.
> 
> Muslims, Christians, Buddhists, atheists, etc culture, no. They should be free to eat what they like.




You mean that we should not respect our cultur because Muslims and Christians live in our country. They may do four marriage in civil society because their religion provide that but we should not protect cow simply because Christians and Muslims lives here? 

They will not respect religious and culture filling of Hindus? If Hindus can not get due respect in their own country than shame on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Android said:


> BJP needs 2/3 majority in LS plus simple majority in J&K state assembly to remove it



LS they have. Not required in K&K assembly thou. If i'm not wrong buddy.


----------



## kbd-raaf

HariPrasad said:


> You mean that we should not respect our cultur because Muslims and Christians live in our country. They may do four marriage in civil society because their religion provide that but we should not protect cow simply because Christians and Muslims lives here?
> 
> They will not respect religious and culture filling of Hindus? If Hindus can not get due respect in their own country than shame on them.



If you want to make an argument you need to be more coherent.

You can respect your own culture by not eating beef, I don't. But that doesn't mean you have the right to force everyone else to not eat beef too. 

They should not be allowed to have different civil code either.

India is also 'their own country' for the Christians and the Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Rahul9090 said:


> Kejriwal agrees to file personal bond in Gadkari defamation case - Hindustan Times




It seems that Kejri has realized that he is playing a loosing game.


----------



## sancho

kbd-raaf said:


> in Hindu culture, yes.
> 
> Muslims, Christians, Buddhists, atheists, etc culture, no. They should be free to eat what they like.



Besides that the government should not be effected by religious needs. Separation of church / religion and state is crucial for India, ESPECIALLY with BJP having the full power with no coalition partner needed. If they want to take away the fear of non hindus in India and want to prove that they are responsible party for all "Indians", they shouldn't fall to religious based routes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

India should have a *uniform civil code* as in USA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

Poor Royal Bengal Tiger


----------



## Indrani

India is a Dharmic country. Time people learned to live with it. Sadhu and Sants were seated in front rows including VHP leader Ashok Singhal and Sadhvi Ritambhara during the PM swearing-in ceremony signaling the return of Hindu civilization.

Beef loving seculars can vote for congress/TMC/CPI/CPM in next elections, most of them voted for these parties even in this election anyway, and try to de-Hinduize the country.

Sri Sri Ravishankar and the sadhu brigade out in full gear - The Times of India

BJP could curb beef exports if voted to power : Highlights, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

sancho said:


> Besides that the government should not be effected by religious needs. Separation of church / religion and state is crucial for India, ESPECIALLY with BJP having the full power with no coalition partner needed. If they want to take away the fear of non hindus in India and want to prove that they are responsible party for all "Indians", they shouldn't fall to religious based routes!




Nonsense.

Is non killing of cow is same way related to religion as killing of Kafirs is a religious duty. Our religion says that we should practice Truth, nonviolence, Celibacy, looking god in every creature etc. Do you advocate that we should do opposite to that to Just show that that we are detached with religion. Isn't it the duty of Minority to respect the culture and filling of Majority where they live with all right, freedom and security? What about the filling of insecurity which Majority fills from Minority? I hope that you will offer some solution to that also.



Indrani said:


> Sri Sri Ravishankar and the sadhu brigade out in full gear - The Times of India
> BJP could curb beef exports if voted to power : Highlights, News - India Today




Ban cow slaughter. It will automatically eliminate beef export.


----------



## Indrani

HariPrasad said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Ban cow slaughter. It will automatically eliminate beef export.



They will be banning all sorts of cattle meat exports including Buffalo meat I think. Banning of cow slaughter is not implemented in only 2 states as of now, this will be rectified I think. Just like the bill passed in Karnataka by BJP govt which widened the ambit of what it meant by cow, it will so nationally too.


----------



## sancho

HariPrasad said:


> Is non killing of cow is same way related to religion as killing of Kafirs is a religious duty.



It doesn't matter in what way it is related to religion, what matters is that it is not a national matter, but a religous matter and the government of the largest democracy in the world, with a diverse culture should be an example to show the that things like this can be seperated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

'Bangladeshi infiltration is the biggest threat' - Rediff.com India News

*'Bangladeshi infiltration is the biggest threat'*

*Ajit Doval* is one of the most decorated officers of the Indian Police Service. He is the first police officer to get the Kirti Chakra, the second highest gallantry award after the Param Vir Chakra.

He belongs to the 1968 batch of the Kerala cadre and retired as chief of the Intelligence Bureau in January 2005.

Doval, who belongs to Garhwal, has outstanding credentials as an operations man. He made his name as a field operative in the Mizoram insurgency where he broke rebel leader Ladenga's hold over his private army. In 1989, he lead an IB team along with the Punjab police and National Security Guards in Operation Black Thunder to evacuate terrorists from the Golden Temple in Amritsar.

For many years he led many important teams within IB which included the important operations against Islamic terrorism in India. He also led the team set up to capture underworld gangster Dawood Ibrahim after the Mumbai bomb blasts in 1993.

He has also served in Pakistan when J N Dixit was India's high commissioner.

He was also one the three negotiators along with diplomat Vivek Katju and C D Sahay, intelligence officer of the Research and Analysis Wing, to negotiate the release the passengers of IC 184 flight that was hijacked to Khandhar.

Few men in the IPS know India's internal security problems as well as Doval.

In an exclusive interview with rediff.com's Managing Editor *Sheela Bhatt*, he speaks his mind.

*What are the challenges before India on matters related to internal security?*

In the last decade a series of studies have been carried out in India and abroad to figure out what exactly are India's security vulnerabilities. All studies agree on one point -- that India's internal vulnerabilities are much higher than its external vulnerabilities. You read the report of the Group of Ministers Task force, the report of the National Security Advisory Board or the US State Department's assessments -- all say internal security vulnerability is at 75 to 80 percent.

In the global context, after World War II very few countries have lost their territory, their constitution, their economy because of external factors. East Timor, Bangladesh and the breaking up of the Soviet Union was because of internal factors that lead to civil war or breakdown of law. India is an old civilization which is converting into a new nation state. This is highly exothermic. This heat is necessary because this leads to amalgamation.

But the process makes fault lines fluid. India has got all the fault lines -- ethnic, religious, cultural, linguistic and caste. The synthesis is on but there has yet to be amalgamation. The transition is a difficult phase. I expect that in 2050, due to education, the economy and development the fault lines will vanish. India's internal vulnerability is also because of political factors.

Political leaders' fortunes lie in exploiting these fault lines. While all political leaders want to strengthen national unity, their future lies in exploiting the fault lines. Here lie the contradictions. To get the vote of a particular community I'll need to accentuate their favours. If the minority or majority are not afraid of each other then there is no vote-bank. So politicians have to give voters an imaginary or real perception of fear. The genius of politics lies in exploitation of fears and invention of new ones.

But there are very positive, competent and determined people inside and outside government who will bridge these fault lines.

*This is the broader picture but can you tell us how you see the micro issues? Which is the most prominent issue threatening India's internal security?*

I consider infiltration of Bangladeshis the biggest internal security problem. It's the biggest because the government feels that it can do nothing about it. There is no military response, diplomatic responses have failed, border management is not effective and the legal response is not doable because two crore illegal people's adjudication will take 200 years. Even then, you can take those adjudicated outsiders to the border, Bangladesh may not accept them. And even when they are accepted they come back after 15 days to a new destination in India. When an Indian court convicts somebody as a Bangladeshi his government escort buys him a ticket, gives him food and takes him to the border. But in a large number of cases the Bangladesh Rifles refuse to accept India's evidence. Bangladeshis enjoy a paid holiday in this country!

Even if he is accepted, by paying touts around Rs 3,000 in Dhaka he can get back on a border-bound bus.

*Why Bangladesh hates India*

India's problem is how to fight subversion or sabotage if you have a support base of two crore people who are from outside. It is difficult to infiltrate five terrorists or 50 saboteurs or 200 persons who indulge in communal violence. Pakistan will be never able to send in 200 people at a time at the border. From Bangladesh 2,000 persons can get in if you pay Rs 3,000 per head. It is just not possible to stop them.

I'll tell you an interesting incident of a person arrested in Guwahati. His name was Salim Kari, who was born blind. He belonged to Muzzaffarnagar in Uttar Pradesh. He ran militant operations for nine years while living in Kupwara, Kashmir. He was the mastermind behind many terrorist operations. When we zeroed on him he slipped into Pakistan. There was no trace of him, thereafter. He was a member of a body which is into the 'bleed India' activities. Salim surfaced in Guwahati with five other terrorists and fortunately he was arrested. You should read his revelations that were made public by the then chief minister of Assam in the state assembly.

He spoke about the number of Indian Muslims taken to Bangladesh and Pakistan. He talked about modules they are building in different places in India. He revealed how Bangladeshis in different parts of India are targeted by them to do their job. Lots of Bangladeshis are actively involved in espionage work. Lashkar-e-Tayiba's modules also use illegal Bangladeshis in India to do their dirty job.

*Bangladesh: The next terror frontier?*

For India, the eye-opener was in 2001during the Tabligh e Jamat congregation in Dhaka. It was the biggest congregation after the Haj in Mecca. More than 40 lakh Muslims gathered there. An amazing number of people went from India. We had never heard so many anti-India speeches before at any such congregation. These speeches were made at the event attended by the prime minister, chief justice and many other top leaders of Bangladesh. The entire environment being created there is that India is the enemy country. The Jamat Islami hates India the most. The influx is giving a fillip to Pakistan's Inter Services Intelligence. It is also a route for weapons smuggling and helps north-eastern insurgency. Bangladesh supports the demographic invasion of India. The complexion of a large number of constituencies are changing due to this.

Later on, political compulsions will restrict politicians from taking decisions in India's best interests.

*In this scenario what are India's options?*

Somebody has to be given the task. Find the man and assign the task to him. Ask his team to deliver. Monitor how many Bangladeshis return. Even if 20 to 30 percent return it will make an impact. You must remember that all over India more than 200 constituencies are such that politicians will be tempted to take decisions favouring immigrants and compromise national security. Bangladesh infiltration will lead to politics of communalism.

*Why India is concerned about Bangladesh*

*India's intelligence infrastructure should have done the job of sending illegal migrants back.*

Intelligence infrastructure is a part of the larger system. No such part can overtake the larger system. Nuts and bolts can't overtake the engine that is driving the system!

*Why were the effective measures not taken during the National Democratic Alliance rule to control Bangladeshis influx?*

You are presuming that I don't know evils of smoking so I am smoking. But may be I know evils but still smoke. Knowledge per se is no guarantee of action. 

*But when you were in IB, in various senior positions, what did you do?*

A series of steps were taken during the NDA rule which were then not pursued with vigour. The identity card system was introduced. A pilot project was completed; a large amount of money was spent on the system that would have helped in strengthening national security. If you go to a hotel, if you fly, if you buy a home  almost anything you do you would need that I-card. It was a response to a national threat.

*192 terror camps in Bangladesh: BSF*

Then, for the first time a Task Force on Internal Security was created and a multiple-agency centre was created. For the first time an integrated national security understanding was developed.

*But why were you not effective on the issue of Bangladeshi infiltration?*

I was part of the team that had 11 players in the field. You have to play from a particular position. On such issues the team captain decides. The policy execution is always a subordinate function to the government's policy formulation.

*Which are the other issues adversely affecting India's internal security?*

Border management is a grave problem area. The management of Indian borders, both in the north and even the coastal borders, deserves more attention. It's being given attention but we need more vigil. India has more than 15,000 km of land border and some 7,500 km of coastal border. Remember, if the border with Pakistan was secure there would not have been any insurgency in Punjab. The Kashmir problem would have been much less if the huge amounts of arms and ammunition would not have come in via the border. We know for sure that 54,000 AK series rifles have been seized so we know that most of these arms come in via the Indo-Pak border. More than 1,000 kg of RDX seized by India means that more than 100 truckloads of goods have come in without detection.

Imagine, if these arms and RDX have come in, then how many people have infiltrated through Pakistan carrying this stuff? More than 15,000 people have gone to Pakistan for training and returned with arms.

Also, 200 km out to sea we have exclusive zones which have a great strategic and economic significance. The Indian Ocean is becoming an area of competition.

We need national priority for internal security management and once the policy is decided we should execute it. If it's not executed then it means India is a soft state.

*Part II: 'Why do you say Maoists are not terrorists?'*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hindus did not fight for independence to lose their culture at the hands of brown sahibs. Any govt formed had to take into account the cultural sensibilities of the overwhelming majority. All these years congress govt got by by dividing Hindu votes. This wont be allowed to happen hereafter. As long as Hindus vote as one, seculars will have to find another country to relish beef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

No minister from Kerala and West Bengal in central government. Great decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

sancho said:


> It doesn't matter in what way it is related to religion, what matters is that it is not a national matter, but a religous matter and the government of the largest democracy in the world, with a diverse culture should be an example to show the that things like this can be seperated.




What constitutes a nation? People, their culture, their value, their beliefs. Just to detached with a great culture and support codes of uncivilized of 4th and 5th century Just to show that we are very large hearted in the height of nonsense. It is just like punishing my own son who is sane and obedient and flatter some others son who is a goon just to give an impression that I am neutral. Does Majority have no right of Non violence in their own country where the minorities have the right to practice their 4th and 5th centuries uncivilized code and marry 4 women. this is an utter demonstration of spinelessness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Just like the bill passed in Karnataka by BJP govt which widened the ambit of


beef banned in karnatakam??;
is bangaluru in karnataka???..beef is easily available in every corners of bangaluru..


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> beef banned in karnatakam??;
> is bangaluru in karnataka???..beef is easily available in every corners of bangaluru..



The legislation was passed by BJP govt in Karnataka which was reversed by the congress govt. Given the drubbing it has got in this election, I think Congress in the state will be doing a hard re-think.

Siddaramaiah's first move: Lifts ban on cow slaughter - Rediff.com India News


----------



## HariPrasad

abjktu said:


> beef banned in karnatakam??;
> is bangaluru in karnataka???..beef is easily available in every corners of bangaluru..




Beaf is banned in gujarat. You will not find it anywhere.


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> The legislation was passed by BJP govt in Karnataka which was reversed by the congress govt. Given the drubbing it has got in this election, I think Congress in the state will be doing a hard re-think.
> 
> Siddaramaiah's first move: Lifts ban on cow slaughter - Rediff.com India News


don't try to fool me...i am living in bangalore for nearly 2 years....beef is available here even before congress ministry came....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Indrani said:


> 'Bangladeshi infiltration is the biggest threat' - Rediff.com India News
> 
> *'Bangladeshi infiltration is the biggest threat'*
> 
> *Ajit Doval* is one of the most decorated officers of the Indian Police Service. He is the first police officer to get the Kirti Chakra, the second highest gallantry award after the Param Vir Chakra.
> 
> He belongs to the 1968 batch of the Kerala cadre and retired as chief of the Intelligence Bureau in January 2005.
> 
> Doval, who belongs to Garhwal, has outstanding credentials as an operations man. He made his name as a field operative in the Mizoram insurgency where he broke rebel leader Ladenga's hold over his private army. In 1989, he lead an IB team along with the Punjab police and National Security Guards in Operation Black Thunder to evacuate terrorists from the Golden Temple in Amritsar.
> 
> For many years he led many important teams within IB which included the important operations against Islamic terrorism in India. He also led the team set up to capture underworld gangster Dawood Ibrahim after the Mumbai bomb blasts in 1993.
> 
> He has also served in Pakistan when J N Dixit was India's high commissioner.
> 
> He was also one the three negotiators along with diplomat Vivek Katju and C D Sahay, intelligence officer of the Research and Analysis Wing, to negotiate the release the passengers of IC 184 flight that was hijacked to Khandhar.
> 
> Few men in the IPS know India's internal security problems as well as Doval.
> 
> In an exclusive interview with rediff.com's Managing Editor *Sheela Bhatt*, he speaks his mind.
> 
> *What are the challenges before India on matters related to internal security?*
> 
> In the last decade a series of studies have been carried out in India and abroad to figure out what exactly are India's security vulnerabilities. All studies agree on one point -- that India's internal vulnerabilities are much higher than its external vulnerabilities. You read the report of the Group of Ministers Task force, the report of the National Security Advisory Board or the US State Department's assessments -- all say internal security vulnerability is at 75 to 80 percent.
> 
> In the global context, after World War II very few countries have lost their territory, their constitution, their economy because of external factors. East Timor, Bangladesh and the breaking up of the Soviet Union was because of internal factors that lead to civil war or breakdown of law. India is an old civilization which is converting into a new nation state. This is highly exothermic. This heat is necessary because this leads to amalgamation.
> 
> But the process makes fault lines fluid. India has got all the fault lines -- ethnic, religious, cultural, linguistic and caste. The synthesis is on but there has yet to be amalgamation. The transition is a difficult phase. I expect that in 2050, due to education, the economy and development the fault lines will vanish. India's internal vulnerability is also because of political factors.
> 
> Political leaders' fortunes lie in exploiting these fault lines. While all political leaders want to strengthen national unity, their future lies in exploiting the fault lines. Here lie the contradictions. To get the vote of a particular community I'll need to accentuate their favours. If the minority or majority are not afraid of each other then there is no vote-bank. So politicians have to give voters an imaginary or real perception of fear. The genius of politics lies in exploitation of fears and invention of new ones.
> 
> But there are very positive, competent and determined people inside and outside government who will bridge these fault lines.
> 
> *This is the broader picture but can you tell us how you see the micro issues? Which is the most prominent issue threatening India's internal security?*
> 
> I consider infiltration of Bangladeshis the biggest internal security problem. It's the biggest because the government feels that it can do nothing about it. There is no military response, diplomatic responses have failed, border management is not effective and the legal response is not doable because two crore illegal people's adjudication will take 200 years. Even then, you can take those adjudicated outsiders to the border, Bangladesh may not accept them. And even when they are accepted they come back after 15 days to a new destination in India. When an Indian court convicts somebody as a Bangladeshi his government escort buys him a ticket, gives him food and takes him to the border. But in a large number of cases the Bangladesh Rifles refuse to accept India's evidence. Bangladeshis enjoy a paid holiday in this country!
> 
> Even if he is accepted, by paying touts around Rs 3,000 in Dhaka he can get back on a border-bound bus.
> 
> *Why Bangladesh hates India*
> 
> India's problem is how to fight subversion or sabotage if you have a support base of two crore people who are from outside. It is difficult to infiltrate five terrorists or 50 saboteurs or 200 persons who indulge in communal violence. Pakistan will be never able to send in 200 people at a time at the border. From Bangladesh 2,000 persons can get in if you pay Rs 3,000 per head. It is just not possible to stop them.
> 
> I'll tell you an interesting incident of a person arrested in Guwahati. His name was Salim Kari, who was born blind. He belonged to Muzzaffarnagar in Uttar Pradesh. He ran militant operations for nine years while living in Kupwara, Kashmir. He was the mastermind behind many terrorist operations. When we zeroed on him he slipped into Pakistan. There was no trace of him, thereafter. He was a member of a body which is into the 'bleed India' activities. Salim surfaced in Guwahati with five other terrorists and fortunately he was arrested. You should read his revelations that were made public by the then chief minister of Assam in the state assembly.
> 
> He spoke about the number of Indian Muslims taken to Bangladesh and Pakistan. He talked about modules they are building in different places in India. He revealed how Bangladeshis in different parts of India are targeted by them to do their job. Lots of Bangladeshis are actively involved in espionage work. Lashkar-e-Tayiba's modules also use illegal Bangladeshis in India to do their dirty job.
> 
> *Bangladesh: The next terror frontier?*
> 
> For India, the eye-opener was in 2001during the Tabligh e Jamat congregation in Dhaka. It was the biggest congregation after the Haj in Mecca. More than 40 lakh Muslims gathered there. An amazing number of people went from India. We had never heard so many anti-India speeches before at any such congregation. These speeches were made at the event attended by the prime minister, chief justice and many other top leaders of Bangladesh. The entire environment being created there is that India is the enemy country. The Jamat Islami hates India the most. The influx is giving a fillip to Pakistan's Inter Services Intelligence. It is also a route for weapons smuggling and helps north-eastern insurgency. Bangladesh supports the demographic invasion of India. The complexion of a large number of constituencies are changing due to this.
> 
> Later on, political compulsions will restrict politicians from taking decisions in India's best interests.
> 
> *In this scenario what are India's options?*
> 
> Somebody has to be given the task. Find the man and assign the task to him. Ask his team to deliver. Monitor how many Bangladeshis return. Even if 20 to 30 percent return it will make an impact. You must remember that all over India more than 200 constituencies are such that politicians will be tempted to take decisions favouring immigrants and compromise national security. Bangladesh infiltration will lead to politics of communalism.
> 
> *Why India is concerned about Bangladesh*
> 
> *India's intelligence infrastructure should have done the job of sending illegal migrants back.*
> 
> Intelligence infrastructure is a part of the larger system. No such part can overtake the larger system. Nuts and bolts can't overtake the engine that is driving the system!
> 
> *Why were the effective measures not taken during the National Democratic Alliance rule to control Bangladeshis influx?*
> 
> You are presuming that I don't know evils of smoking so I am smoking. But may be I know evils but still smoke. Knowledge per se is no guarantee of action.
> 
> *But when you were in IB, in various senior positions, what did you do?*
> 
> A series of steps were taken during the NDA rule which were then not pursued with vigour. The identity card system was introduced. A pilot project was completed; a large amount of money was spent on the system that would have helped in strengthening national security. If you go to a hotel, if you fly, if you buy a home  almost anything you do you would need that I-card. It was a response to a national threat.
> 
> *192 terror camps in Bangladesh: BSF*
> 
> Then, for the first time a Task Force on Internal Security was created and a multiple-agency centre was created. For the first time an integrated national security understanding was developed.
> 
> *But why were you not effective on the issue of Bangladeshi infiltration?*
> 
> I was part of the team that had 11 players in the field. You have to play from a particular position. On such issues the team captain decides. The policy execution is always a subordinate function to the government's policy formulation.
> 
> *Which are the other issues adversely affecting India's internal security?*
> 
> Border management is a grave problem area. The management of Indian borders, both in the north and even the coastal borders, deserves more attention. It's being given attention but we need more vigil. India has more than 15,000 km of land border and some 7,500 km of coastal border. Remember, if the border with Pakistan was secure there would not have been any insurgency in Punjab. The Kashmir problem would have been much less if the huge amounts of arms and ammunition would not have come in via the border. We know for sure that 54,000 AK series rifles have been seized so we know that most of these arms come in via the Indo-Pak border. More than 1,000 kg of RDX seized by India means that more than 100 truckloads of goods have come in without detection.
> 
> Imagine, if these arms and RDX have come in, then how many people have infiltrated through Pakistan carrying this stuff? More than 15,000 people have gone to Pakistan for training and returned with arms.
> 
> Also, 200 km out to sea we have exclusive zones which have a great strategic and economic significance. The Indian Ocean is becoming an area of competition.
> 
> We need national priority for internal security management and once the policy is decided we should execute it. If it's not executed then it means India is a soft state.
> 
> *Part II: 'Why do you say Maoists are not terrorists?'*
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hindus did not fight for independence to lose their culture at the hands of brown sahibs. Any govt formed had to take into account the cultural sensibilities of the overwhelming majority. All these years congress govt got by by dividing Hindu votes. This wont be allowed to happen hereafter. As long as Hindus vote as one, seculars will have to find another country to relish beef.




Hates off to this Man.


----------



## Indrani

What we have here is a generation of "modern" Indian who have imbibed sociopathic tendencies where culture and society matters nothing. As long as they can drive on smooth roads in a beemer with a trophy GF hanging on their arms, they would consider that "progress."

This is the kind of India they are aiming for.

Elliot Rodger's world: Five revelations from a 'kissless virgin' - CNN.com

*"I couldn't help but feel a bitter form of envy at all of the rich kids at the concert. They grew up in lavish mansions, indulged in excessive opulence, and will never have to worry about anything in their pleasurable, hedonistic lives. I would take great pleasure in watching all of those rich families burn alive. Looking at all of them really drilled in my mind the importance of wealth."

Wealth is one of the most important defining factors of self-worth and superiority. I hated and envied all of those kids for being born into wealth, while I had to struggle to find a way to claim wealth for myself. I had to be ruthless, and do whatever it takes to attain such wealth. After all, it was my only hope of ever being worthy of getting a girlfriend and living the life of gratification that I desire."

Rodger lamented being "a kissless virgin."
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

more than beef, issues most important are economic reforms,internal security,border management.

bangladeshi illegal immigration issue will be dealt quite seriously.

A Doval's views ,appointment of VK Singh in north east are all indications,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> don't try to fool me...i am living in bangalore for nearly 2 years....beef is available here even before congress ministry came....



What fooling you? It is there in the link I gave you. The law was awaiting governors approval who as you know was a congress henchman.


----------



## drunken-monke

Just in... Shivsena not happy with portfolio offered to them.. The wanted more in ministry.. Udhav thakare is in Delhi...

Bad news... Shivsena playing for more ministries.. and forgot that they got seats because of Modi..


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> What fooling you? It is there in the link I gave you. The law was awaiting governors approval who as you know was a congress henchman.


you can ban it in karnataka..i don't care...but complete banning in india is not possible...its a state subject..even the central government can't force the state to do that...we don't worship cows in kerala like you peoples or consider it as a sacred animal...cow means beef for us..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> you can ban it in karnataka..i don't care...but complete banning in india is not possible...its a state subject..even the central government can't force the state to do that...we don't worship cows in kerala like you peoples or consider it as a sacred animal...cow means beef for us..



It can be made into a central govt subject.

SC upholds ban on cow slaughter

*SC upholds one-year sentence for cow slaughter*

The High Court had held that the government order imposed unreasonable restrictions on the Fundamental Rights of some petitioners who were involved in the trade.

The apex court upheld the constitutional validity of the Gujarat government order in a six to one verdict.

*The matter, which was heard by a five-judge bench earlier, had been referred to a seven-judge bench for the interpretation of provisions of the constitution, specially with regard to status of directive principles viz a viz Fundamental Rights as well as the effect of introduction of article 31(C) and 51(A).*

Meanwhile Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi termed the SC verdict as significant and said it would have an "impact on national life".

"*Our Constitution provides for cow protection.* Mahatma Gandhi also used to advocate it. But unfortunately it (ban on cow slaughter) was not done due to vote bank politics. The Gujarat Goverment had banned it and we are victorious today," Modi said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Correspondent said:


> Exclusive Pics by your Correspondent.
> @Abingdonboy


AWESOME! Thanks so much! Any chance of a link to the video?



jbond197 said:


> Here you go ..





Roybot said:


> @Abingdonboy


Guys, thanks SO much!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

lightoftruth said:


> more than beef, issues most important are economic reforms,internal security,border management.
> 
> bangladeshi illegal immigration issue will be dealt quite seriously.
> 
> A Doval's views ,appointment of VK Singh in north east are all indications,


Exactly. Economic reforms (Infrastructure, red tapes thus policy paralysis etc) and Defence reforms (Forces, equipments, R&D etc) should be priorty for now. Rest comes afterwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471276230956695552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471275011244711936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471278527988240384

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Vid of Modi and his cavalcade:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

arp2041 said:


> Which part?
> 
> That @levina is an ILLEGAL BDian? NO.



What??? she is an Indian.A keralite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Abingdonboy @Indischer @levina @Ravi Nair @kbd-raaf 

Upper castes rule Cabinet, backwards MoS - The Times of India

whats wrong with our media houses ?

bloody retards giving cabinet a colour of casteism

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jha

West Bengal: 20 injured in BJP-TMC clash in Bashirhat - IBNLive


----------



## Abingdonboy

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Abingdonboy @Indischer @levina @Ravi Nair @kbd-raaf
> 
> Upper castes rule Cabinet, backwards MoS - The Times of India
> 
> whats wrong with our media houses ?
> 
> bloody retards giving cabinet a colour of casteism


Some retards are obsessed by caste and all they can see is that. Let these despicable creatures be, soon enough they will see the error of their ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jha said:


> West Bengal: 20 injured in BJP-TMC clash in Bashirhat - IBNLive


Communal Violence in Bijapur during BJP’s Victory Rally in Karnataka | Beyond Headlines : An attempt to 'report a cause aright'

Seculars at work . . everywhere.


----------



## kaykay

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Abingdonboy @Indischer @levina @Ravi Nair @kbd-raaf
> 
> Upper castes rule Cabinet, backwards MoS - The Times of India
> 
> whats wrong with our media houses ?
> 
> bloody retards giving cabinet a colour of casteism


They forgot that most powerful among all, our PM belongs to Backward caste himself. Idiot mediawallahs!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Abingdonboy @Indischer @levina @Ravi Nair @kbd-raaf
> 
> Upper castes rule Cabinet, backwards MoS - The Times of India
> 
> whats wrong with our media houses ?
> 
> bloody retards giving cabinet a colour of casteism



BTW, which CASTE is THE PM?? #justasking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Abingdonboy @Indischer @levina @Ravi Nair @kbd-raaf
> 
> Upper castes rule Cabinet, backwards MoS - The Times of India
> 
> whats wrong with our media houses ?
> 
> bloody retards giving cabinet a colour of casteism



. 
If all ministers were from Upper Castes, it should/would make news. 
If all ministers were from backward castes, it should/would make news.
But it takes someone as sick as TOI to come out with such rubbish for an article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Abingdonboy @Indischer @levina @Ravi Nair @kbd-raaf
> 
> Upper castes rule Cabinet, backwards MoS - The Times of India
> 
> whats wrong with our media houses ?
> 
> bloody retards giving cabinet a colour of casteism


Absolutely absurd. What is the caste of the PM who is going to preside that cabinet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

One First day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471288379112292352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Abingdonboy @Indischer @levina @Ravi Nair @kbd-raaf
> 
> Upper castes rule Cabinet, backwards MoS - The Times of India
> 
> whats wrong with our media houses ?
> 
> bloody retards giving cabinet a colour of casteism



This is good news.

After having a low caste prime minister, I was sad.

Good that the upper castes are put where they belong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Abingdonboy @Indischer @levina @Ravi Nair @kbd-raaf
> 
> Upper castes rule Cabinet, backwards MoS - The Times of India
> 
> whats wrong with our media houses ?
> 
> bloody retards giving cabinet a colour of casteism



Pseudo intellectuals getting heart burns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471288560528539649

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

paranoiarocks said:


> One First day
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471288379112292352



IB Chief ,RAW Chief and Reserve bank Deputy governor in the team... Brilliant !!! 
@KRAIT , @notsuperstitious , @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

Is samriti Irani really 12th pass??? and HRD minister ???.............



chak de INDIA said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Abingdonboy @Indischer @levina @Ravi Nair @kbd-raaf
> 
> Upper castes rule Cabinet, backwards MoS - The Times of India
> 
> whats wrong with our media houses ?
> 
> bloody retards giving cabinet a colour of casteism




boiling ur blood on an article in a satire magzine ??? lol


----------



## paranoiarocks

Prometheus said:


> Is samriti Irani really 12th pass??? and HRD minister ???.............



Ch___ye na___di,Get out of your F elitist mindset,our pm was once a poor chaiwalah.

'AAP' ki ammi sonia and her son has controversial degrees ,smriti is way better than them,rose to such height starting from working in MacDonalds .

Kamaraj one of the greatest politician and human being was an illiterate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

paranoiarocks said:


> One First day
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471288379112292352



A certain meat exporter and his partner will not like this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Prometheus said:


> Is samriti Irani really 12th pass??? and HRD minister ???.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boiling ur blood on an article in a satire magzine ??? lol


Still better than 'IITian' Kejriwal who run away after 49 days and Oxford alumuni MMS who have been among worst Prime Ministers in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

Live: SIT formed to bring back black money, says Ravi Shankar Prasad | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

kaykay said:


> Still better than 'IITian' Kejriwal who run away after 49 days and Oxford alumuni MMS who have been among worst Prime Ministers in India.




ok theek hai


----------



## paranoiarocks

kaykay said:


> Still better than 'IITian' Kejriwal who run away after 49 days and Oxford alumuni MMS who have been among worst Prime Ministers in India.



Surat badlni chahiye ye mera maksad nahi 
mera maqsad hai ki koi hangama hona chahiye 

Dumb paaptards #Fail


----------



## Indischer

Prometheus said:


> Is samriti Irani really 12th pass??? and HRD minister ???.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boiling ur blood on an article in a satire magzine ??? lol



It takes wisdom and leadership to run a ministry. There are always those with the knowledge to assist anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

NKVD said:


> Live: SIT formed to bring back black money, says Ravi Shankar Prasad | Firstpost


And today is first day for this govt. Great going team Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> Is samriti Irani really 12th pass??? and HRD minister ???.............


sachin is just a 10th pass and Master Cricketer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

NKVD said:


> sachin is just a 10th pass and Master Cricketer


Wrong analogy, a good cricketer need not be a good administrator, which is needed to run a ministry. A better example is Modi himself, a successful admin but less literate than many other leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

desert warrior said:


> And finally anarchist agreed to file bail bond
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471224593462464512




just for ur info dear ...........personal bond is not as same as Bail bond as you are saying .

in bail bond u have to pay money ....................in personal bond no money is paid



NKVD said:


> sachin is just a 10th pass and Master Cricketer






eeeerrrr...........HRD minister means education minister not cricket minister .........


----------



## paranoiarocks

Prometheus said:


> just for ur info dear ...........personal bond is not as same as Bail bond as you are saying .
> 
> in bail bond u have to pay money ....................in personal bond no money is paid




But the question was not about money ,no?  (Uturn thuggery)

You paptards were saying that if we sign any bond it will be like we accepted our fault .






Areey EDIT EDIT 


_
Senior advocate Shanti Bhushan and advocate Prashant Bhushan, who met Kejriwal in Tihar Jail in the afternoon to discuss the court’s suggestion, told a bench of justices Kailash Gambhir and Sunita Gupta * that he has agreed to the proposal and has signed a bond of Rs 10,000.*_


Arvind Kejriwal agrees to submit personal bail bond in defamation case | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

kaykay said:


> Still better than 'IITian' Kejriwal who run away after 49 days and Oxford alumuni MMS who have been among worst Prime Ministers in India.



The comments on Smriti Irani reeks of elitism... But then same people were making fun of a certain person few months back calling him a "chaiwala".. Wonder where they are..?

About U-Turn IITian... He seems to get the worst advises. Someone wrote on twitter that Prashant Bhushan had advised him to take the Personal Bond route on that day only but he probably thought Jail term will get him more TRPs..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

Twitter handle of PMO as NaMo as PM.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471292337973235712


----------



## Chronos

paranoiarocks said:


> Ch___ye na___di,Get out of your F elitist mindset,our pm was once a poor chaiwalah.
> 
> 'AAP' ki ammi sonia and her son has controversial degrees ,smriti is way better than them,rose to such height starting from working in MacDonalds .
> 
> Kamaraj one of the greatest politician and human being was an illiterate.



We must not forget Oxbridge education of the Gandhi family.

That is why they were well known for good governance.

Education does not equal wisdom or intelligence necessarily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

Prometheus said:


> just for ur info dear ...........personal bond is not as same as Bail bond as you are saying .
> 
> in bail bond u have to pay money ....................in personal bond no money is paid
> .



Well he has to pay a bond of 10,000 rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Seems Modi has done more work on his first day than Manmohan has done in 10 years lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> eeeerrrr...........HRD minister means education minister not cricket minister .......


it not about Education its about Commitment and hard work and talent Eg are many william Shakespeare,steve jobs 'bill gates,Henry ford, Winston Churchill,Abraham Lincoln Best [President of Usa Till Now] And Most Famous of All Albert Einstein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Ravi Nair said:


> Education does not equal wisdom or intelligence necessarily



But it certainly help. Things that you normally would have to learn through experience can be crammed through lectures and books. It would give you first hand knowledge of the system. Although it comes down to how that knowledge is used, which is affected not only by wisdom/intelligence but factors like majority. All the wisdom/knowledge/intelligence of MMS was drowned out by vote-bank of Mamta!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

abjktu said:


> you can ban it in karnataka..i don't care...but complete banning in india is not possible...its a state subject..even the central government can't force the state to do that...we don't worship cows in kerala like you peoples or consider it as a sacred animal...cow means beef for us..



I started to avoid beef about 2 years ago.


----------



## Chronos

sreekumar said:


> I started to avoid beef about 2 years ago.


.
it is good to cut down on meat consumption

More fish, less red meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Seems Modi has done more work on his first day than Manmohan has done in 10 years lol





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471295442353795073

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SrNair

NKVD said:


> it not about Education its about Commitment and hard work and talent Eg are many william Shakespeare,steve jobs 'bill gates,Henry ford, Winston Churchill,Abraham Lincoln Best [President of Usa Till Now] And Most Famous of All Albert Einstein



Dont criticise Dr. Manmohan Singh.He couldnt do nothing because of that Italian lady in 10 Janpat and her son.Remember the success story of Indian economy is a brain child of Manmohan Singh.He may not be a strong PM .But like Arun Jaitley said when it comes to finance and economy no one can even challenge Manmohan Singh.Others ministers and officials just follow his path till now after 1991.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> .
> it is good to cut down on meat consumption
> 
> More fish, less red meat.



I love fish , i have one fried every three days


----------



## kaykay

All analysis and improvement Ideas comes from bureaucrates. Its leader's understanding about those things as right or wrong and thus decision making are what matters most.
Smriti Irani can be anything but a dumb. She may not be very educated but certainly among most intelligent and smart leaders in India. She can hold any ministry IMO as she is intelligent, bold and straight forward.



sreekumar said:


> Dont criticise Dr. Manmohan Singh.He couldnt do nothing because of that Italian lady in 10 Janpat and her son.Remember the success story of Indian economy is a brain child of Manmohan Singh.He may not be a strong PM .But like Arun Jaitley said when it comes to finance and economy no one can even challenge Manmohan Singh.Others ministers and officials just follow his path till now after 1991.


People never criticise his ideas but rather his decision making capability. He could have run his govt better on his own if he would not have listen Sonia mata. But all in vain as he rather choose to be a puppet.


----------



## Kloitra

sreekumar said:


> Dont criticise Dr. Manmohan Singh.He couldnt do nothing because of that Italian lady in 10 Janpat and her son.Remember the success story of Indian economy is a brain child of Manmohan Singh.He may not be a strong PM .But like Arun Jaitley said when it comes to finance and economy no one can even challenge Manmohan Singh.Others ministers and officials just follow his path till now after 1991.



Not accurate. He was FORCED to open the economy. Any other ex-governor of RBI in his place would have done the same. Even in doing that, he was slow and inefficient, despite the support of PVN.


----------



## SrNair

Ravi Nair said:


> .
> it is good to cut down on meat consumption
> 
> More fish, less red meat.



But I like Fried Chicken.But I dont like beef not anymore.The way the killing these poor animals .That disgusting.The fact is my family completely agree with me about that.


----------



## arp2041

sreekumar said:


> Dont criticise Dr. Manmohan Singh.He couldnt do nothing because of that Italian lady in 10 Janpat and her son.Remember the success story of Indian economy is a brain child of Manmohan Singh.He may not be a strong PM .But like Arun Jaitley said when it comes to finance and economy no one can even challenge Manmohan Singh.Others ministers and officials just follow his path till now after 1991.



I think this is just an EXCUSE & FACE SAVER which we Indians have been taught by Media, I don't buy that argument that he wasn't able to work b'coz of Sonia. I ask him, what stopped him to see eye to eye to Sonia & say that I am the PM of this country & I will take the decision, if I can't than here is my RESIGNATION & you can install any other STOOGE you want. BUT DID HE DO THE SAME? IN REAL LIFE, EXCUSES DON'T WORK, ULTIMATELY WHO LOST? IT WAS INDIANS & INDIA, nor MMS, nor Sonia, we have lost many crucial years during this time.

& please don't give CREDIT of 1991 revival of economy to MMS, it was basically the Political will of PVN who asked MMS to implement the blueprint provided by IMF & WB. Without the political support of PVN, he could have NEVER done that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reviewer21

Kuch bhi krlo smriti ji but ye KSBKBT kabhi aapka picha nhi chhodne waali  chahe PM bhi kyun na ban jaao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

sreekumar said:


> Dont criticise Dr. Manmohan Singh.He couldnt do nothing because of that Italian lady in 10 Janpat and her son.Remember the success story of Indian economy is a brain child of Manmohan Singh.He may not be a strong PM .But like Arun Jaitley said when it comes to finance and economy no one can even challenge Manmohan Singh.Others ministers and officials just follow his path till now after 1991.


I Agree with you mate with some ascent But he is Responsible in Colgate As he was Responsible for that ministry.
But In Greater Perception in Common words "Bura karnei walei sei Bura Sahnei wala Zayda Responsible Hohta ha"


----------



## Star Wars

sreekumar said:


> But I like Fried Chicken.But I dont like beef not anymore.The way the killing these poor animals .That disgusting.The fact is my family completely agree with me about that.



do you want to know how they kill chicken ?


----------



## Soumitra

Modi hitting the ground running

Mumbai-Ahmedabad bullet train, freight corridor likely to be priority for new minister - The Times of India

Live Blog - PM Narendra Modi takes charge- The Times of India

Modi allots power, coal to Piyush Goyal, aiming to revive investment - The Times of India

Govt open to debate on Article 370 in Jammu & Kashmir: PMO - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

SwAggeR said:


> Twitter handle of PMO as NaMo as PM.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471292337973235712


I am not a fan of this idol worship. Gandhi was just a man and a pretty flawed one at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

Star Wars said:


> do you want to know how they kill chicken ?



In our area ,they just cut it neck.But for beef they hammered poor animals head.



Kloitra said:


> Not accurate. He was FORCED to open the economy. Any other ex-governor of RBI in his place would have done the same. Even in doing that, he was slow and inefficient, despite the support of PVN.



Whether he forced to do or not .His successors also followed his path including NDA.And PM Rao handpicked Singh for this tedious job.And it was a good proof of his efficency.



arp2041 said:


> I think this is just an EXCUSE & FACE SAVER which we Indians have been taught by Media, I don't buy that argument that he wasn't able to work b'coz of Sonia. I ask him, what stopped him to see eye to eye to Sonia & say that I am the PM of this country & I will take the decision, if I can't than here is my RESIGNATION & you can install any other STOOGE you want. BUT DID HE DO THE SAME? IN REAL LIFE, EXCUSES DON'T WORK, ULTIMATELY WHO LOST? IT WAS INDIANS & INDIA, nor MMS, nor Sonia, we have lost many crucial years during this time.
> 
> & please don't give CREDIT of 1991 revival of economy to MMS, it was basically the Political will of PVN who asked MMS to implement the blueprint provided by IMF & WB. Without the political support of PVN, he could have NEVER done that.



Like any others he was addicted to power.I already said he was not a good for PM.You are right it was PM Rao political will.But all this job was done by Singh.Infact PM Rao handpicked him for that.He didnt IMF blue print directly .But he added his own contributions.
And main proof for that is is successors only followed that path.


----------



## Soumitra

Abingdonboy said:


> I am not a fan of this idol worship. Gandhi was just a man and a pretty flawed one at that.



If a person is not flawed he would be god. You may disagree with him on many counts but he is the Father of the Nation and should be respected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

@arp2041 @Roybot @levina something interesting to note- the BMW PM Modi is driving around in now is NOT the 7 series MMS had. The 7 Series Security Modi has is the new 2014 face-lifted version, the MMS & series was from 2012. Good that the SPG are giving Modi the best possible security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Abingdonboy said:


> @arp2041 @Roybot @levina something interesting to note- the BMW PM Modi is driving around in now is NOT the 7 series MMS had. The 7 Series Security Modi has is the *new 2014 face-lifted version*, the MMS & series was from 2012. Good that the SPG are giving Modi the best possible security.



Such a keen eye Abi, how could you tell?


----------



## abjktu

sreekumar said:


> But I like Fried Chicken.


from where can i get good fried chicken??
..once i tried it in KFC.. kashu poyathu micham...



sreekumar said:


> I started to avoid beef about 2 years ago.


i prefer fish to meat...only eat beef when i am drinking....


----------



## kbd-raaf

So Sadanand Gowda, confirms that E Sreedharan will play an important role in the Railways ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> @arp2041 @Roybot @levina something interesting to note- the BMW PM Modi is driving around in now is NOT the 7 series MMS had. The 7 Series Security Modi has is the new 2014 face-lifted version, the MMS & series was from 2012. Good that the SPG are giving Modi the best possible security.



A little birdie told me that these cars are changed quiet often , PM does not use the same car he uses different cars every time ...


----------



## MST

Abingdonboy said:


> I am not a fan of this idol worship. Gandhi was just a man and a pretty flawed one at that.


Don't think its idol worship. Its paying respect. Some thing like that is also done when some one dies in a Hindu Family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> Such a keen eye Abi, how could you tell?


The 2013/14 facelift is very subtle compared to the 2010 model but the key differentiator is headlights:

BMW of MMS:







2012 7 Series:








For Modi:













2013/14 7 Series:







Full-LED headlights^^

The differences are also in the grill.


Star Wars said:


> A little birdie told me that these cars are changed quiet often , PM does not use the same car he uses different cars every time



Of course the SPG have around 10 7 Series Securities ranging from the E38 of Vajpyee, E65 MMS had before the F01 came in 2011/12 and now the F02 for Modi but I feel the E38s are now got rid of. The SPG rotate the PM between the 2 latest & series he has (this morning on arriving at the PMO Modi was in the 7 series ending in 1111, arriving at MMS's house in the afternoon he was in the 7 series ending 3333). In the Cavalcade you will have 1111 and 3333 and Modi will be switching between the 2 so it is harder for attackers to know which one he is in.


Additionally on Modi's new 2014 7 Series there is a dash-mounted LED emergency lights:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

VP Hamid Ansari arrived at the swearing in ceremony yesterday in a white BMW.


----------



## Abingdonboy

jaunty said:


> VP Hamid Ansari arrived at the swearing in ceremony yesterday in a white BMW.


Yeah bro, he's had this for a number of years now.


Skip to 6.50:


----------



## SrNair

Soumitra said:


> If a person is not flawed he would be god. You may disagree with him on many counts but he is the Father of the Nation and should be respected.



After all his own methods united India .All Indians destroyed their diversified cultural barrier because of these man.


----------



## Soumitra

Abingdonboy said:


> Yeah bro, he's had this for a number of years now.
> 
> 
> Skip to 6.50:


so President travels in Mercedes Limousine, VP and PM in BMW 7 series


----------



## paranoiarocks

@Abingdonboy
@arp2041 @Roybot @levina
@JanjaWeed@Soumitra

ye video zarooor dekhna HAHAHHAHAAH






Missionary uncle @Joe Shearer (negative rating mat dena)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

desert warrior said:


> Well he has to pay a bond of 10,000 rupees.




nope......nothing is paid .......in personal bond nothing is paid


----------



## paranoiarocks

Prometheus said:


> nope......nothing is paid .......in personal bond nothing is paid


_Senior advocate Shanti Bhushan and advocate Prashant Bhushan, who met Kejriwal in Tihar Jail in the afternoon to discuss the court’s suggestion, told a bench of justices Kailash Gambhir and Sunita Gupta * that he has agreed to the proposal and has signed a bond of Rs 10,000.*_


Arvind Kejriwal agrees to submit personal bail bond in defamation case | The Indian Express


----------



## Prometheus

paranoiarocks said:


> But the question was not about money ,no?  (Uturn thuggery)
> 
> You paptards were saying that if we sign any bond it will be like we accepted our fault .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Areey EDIT EDIT
> 
> 
> _Senior advocate Shanti Bhushan and advocate Prashant Bhushan, who met Kejriwal in Tihar Jail in the afternoon to discuss the court’s suggestion, told a bench of justices Kailash Gambhir and Sunita Gupta * that he has agreed to the proposal and has signed a bond of Rs 10,000.*_
> 
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal agrees to submit personal bail bond in defamation case | The Indian Express




signed a bond .......................does not mean he payed 10,000.

I am from gurdaspur , court stuff is very common here ...............so i know what personal bond is .

just sign a bond and give a photocopy of fixed property on ur name and u r out .............this happens in low criminality cases



paranoiarocks said:


> _Senior advocate Shanti Bhushan and advocate Prashant Bhushan, who met Kejriwal in Tihar Jail in the afternoon to discuss the court’s suggestion, told a bench of justices Kailash Gambhir and Sunita Gupta * that he has agreed to the proposal and has signed a bond of Rs 10,000.*_
> 
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal agrees to submit personal bail bond in defamation case | The Indian Express




plz check above comment .............


----------



## Abingdonboy

Soumitra said:


> so President travels in Mercedes Limousine, VP and PM in BMW 7 series


Yup.


----------



## Prometheus

paranoiarocks said:


> _Senior advocate Shanti Bhushan and advocate Prashant Bhushan, who met Kejriwal in Tihar Jail in the afternoon to discuss the court’s suggestion, told a bench of justices Kailash Gambhir and Sunita Gupta * that he has agreed to the proposal and has signed a bond of Rs 10,000.*_
> 
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal agrees to submit personal bail bond in defamation case | The Indian Express




here is the difference explained by a newspaper \\\


यह है पर्सनल बॉन्ड और बेल बॉन्ड का फर्क - Navbharat Times


and plz dont resort to personal attacks by calling me paptard etc.

all my things above AAP in Punjab has come true ...............where as many predictions about ur fellow BJP fans have gone wrong


----------



## Indian Jaat

Prometheus said:


> signed a bond .......................does not mean he payed 10,000.
> 
> I am from gurdaspur , court stuff is very common here ...............so i know what personal bond is .
> 
> just sign a bond and give a photocopy of fixed property on ur name and u r out .............this happens in low criminality cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plz check above comment .............


But it means that he broke his promise my friend


----------



## Prometheus

some times i feel sad about closed mind of some people who are blind enough to see the logic and facts ...............and just go for a joyride by abusing anyone who talks against their point 

hopefully they will gain some sense


BTW @jha ....Jaitley jeeta??



Indian Jaat said:


> But it means that he broke his promise my friend




nope ..............he was against paying money to get bond ................plz check the news reports of that day when he was jailed .

He wanted to let go on his undertaking (Personal bond) .......whereas the court wanted him to pay bail bond.

there are many cases in Indian courts where accused failed to pay even rs 5,000 to secure bail ...for even a small crime.



Indian Jaat said:


> But it means that he broke his promise my friend




hhhmmmm ........arent u afraid to call a "Khalistani" ur friend ???

so just because raised a question about Prime minister's double standard ................do i qualify to be a Khalistani ???


----------



## paranoiarocks

Prometheus said:


> here is the difference explained by a newspaper \\\
> 
> 
> यह है पर्सनल बॉन्ड और बेल बॉन्ड का फर्क - Navbharat Times \


http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.co...l-bond-and-bail-bond/articleshow/35484313.cms

Prashant Bhushan told the HC *that personal bond of Rs 10,000 has already* been signed and will be filed before magistrate today itself. The Aap chief may now move out of Tihar Jail by today evening or tomorrow morning.

Arvind Kejriwal agrees to furnish personal bond of Rs 10K to get bail



Senior advocate Shanti Bhushan and advocate Prashant Bhushan, who met Kejriwal in Tihar Jail in the afternoon to discuss the court's suggestion, told a bench of justices *Kailash Gambhir and Sunita Gupta that he has agreed to the proposal and has signed a bond of Rs 10,000. *

Read more at:
Arvind Kejriwal changes stand, accepts Delhi High Court suggestion to furnish bond - The Economic Times




Anyways the Question was that signing a bond would mean you are guilty 

Video dikhaun ? 




> all my things above AAP in Punjab has come true ...............where as many predictions about ur fellow BJP fans have gone wrong


[/QUOTE]

You gave 000000000000000000 seats to BJP in punjab .....Quote karun ?


----------



## anonymus

Prometheus said:


> here is the difference explained by a newspaper \\\
> 
> 
> यह है पर्सनल बॉन्ड और बेल बॉन्ड का फर्क - Navbharat Times
> 
> 
> and plz dont resort to personal attacks by calling me paptard etc.
> 
> all my things above AAP in Punjab has come true ...............where as many predictions about ur fellow BJP fans have gone wrong




Dear AAPtard,

Even in session court, judge only asked to provide personal bond. Your retarded GOD Kejriwal refused to sign personal bond in Session court and insisted that he should be let off " on his words " only. He wanted to create a drama over a non issue and High court has put him in his place.

Only dedicated AAPtard believe that GOD Kejriwal was driven by alturism when he refused to sign personal bond.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

paranoiarocks said:


> Prashant Bhushan told the HC *that personal bond of Rs 10,000 has already* been signed and will be filed before magistrate today itself. The Aap chief may now move out of Tihar Jail by today evening or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal agrees to furnish personal bond of Rs 10K to get bail
> 
> 
> 
> Senior advocate Shanti Bhushan and advocate Prashant Bhushan, who met Kejriwal in Tihar Jail in the afternoon to discuss the court's suggestion, told a bench of justices *Kailash Gambhir and Sunita Gupta that he has agreed to the proposal and has signed a bond of Rs 10,000. *
> 
> Read more at:
> Arvind Kejriwal changes stand, accepts Delhi High Court suggestion to furnish bond - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways the Question was that signing a bond would mean you are guilty
> 
> Video dikhaun ?



You gave 000000000000000000 seats to BJP in punjab .....Quote karun ?  [/quote]


I have signed a personal bond in a case .................I didnt pay anything in court ................here u were wrong .....plz admit and rectify ur mistake .

second , signing a personal bond is admission of guilt ??? ......are u sure .???? damm I need to check with my lawyer .



anonymus said:


> Dear AAPtard,
> 
> Even in session court, judge only asked to provide personal bond. Your retarded GOD Kejriwal refused to sign personal bond in Session court and insisted that he should be let off " on his words " only. He wanted to create a drama over a non issue and High court has put him in his place.
> 
> Only dedicated AAPtard believe that GOD Kejriwal was driven by alturism when he refused to sign bail bond.




get well soon ..


----------



## Indian Jaat

Self Deleted


----------



## Prometheus

Indian Jaat said:


> @Promo
> 
> I forgot you're a Khalistani and Modi hater




cc @WebMaster @Oscar @Aeronaut 

one dude needs some scolding


----------



## paranoiarocks

Prometheus said:


> You gave 000000000000000000 seats to BJP in punjab .....Quote karun ?
> 
> 
> I have signed a personal bond in a case .................I didnt pay anything in court ................here u were wrong .....plz admit and rectify ur mistake .
> 
> second , signing a personal bond is admission of guilt ??? ......are u sure .???? damm I need to check with my lawyer .




Aree Paaptard Ji *this is not my Argument *

This is What Paap Members said On Record when Kejri Declined signing bond (even w/o fees)

"It is *a matter of principle and not a matter of money*. *If Arvind Kejriwal furnishes the bail bond, that would mean he is guilty. He had given assurance that he will appear before court anytime when called,*" senior AAP leader Manish Sisodia, who accompanied Kejriwal in the court, said.


Congress, BJP slam Arvind Kejriwal's action; AAP calls it principled stand | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Jaat

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmm ........arent u afraid to call a "Khalistani" ur friend ???


Thats why hate AAPtards 



paranoiarocks said:


> Aree Paaptard Ji *this is not my Argument *
> 
> This is What Paap Members said On Record when Kejri Declined signing bond (even w/o fees)
> 
> "It is *a matter of principle and not a matter of money*. *If Arvind Kejriwal furnishes the bail bond, that would mean he is guilty. He had given assurance that he will appear before court anytime when called,*" senior AAP leader Manish Sisodia, who accompanied Kejriwal in the court, said.
> 
> 
> Congress, BJP slam Arvind Kejriwal's action; AAP calls it principled stand | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


Bhai sabko pata hai Kujliwal kitna bada Ch**tiya or Phaltu hai or sath me AAPtards bhi..
Inke sath baat karna matlb diwaar me sar marna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

paranoiarocks said:


> Aree Paaptard Ji *this is not my Argument *
> 
> This is What Paap Members said On Record when Kejri Declined signing bond (even w/o fees)
> 
> "It is *a matter of principle and not a matter of money*. *If Arvind Kejriwal furnishes the bail bond, that would mean he is guilty. He had given assurance that he will appear before court anytime when called,*" senior AAP leader Manish Sisodia, who accompanied Kejriwal in the court, said.
> 
> 
> Congress, BJP slam Arvind Kejriwal's action; AAP calls it principled stand | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis





eeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........................It said Bail bond



Bail bond and personal bond are different stuff bro .


and may god bless u some sense of how to indulge in talks with some one


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471278603796492290

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> some times i feel sad about closed mind of some people who are blind enough to see the logic and facts ...............and just go for a joyride by abusing anyone who talks against their point
> 
> hopefully they will gain some sense
> 
> 
> BTW @jha ....Jaitley jeeta??



Abhi tak result aaya nahi hai kya tere gaon mein..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Indian Jaat said:


> Thats why hate AAPtards
> 
> 
> Bhai sabko pata hai Kujliwal kitna bada Ch**tiya or Phaltu hai or sath me AAPtards bhi..
> Inke sath baat karna matlb diwaar me sar marna





meanwhile did u saw ..........what is happening due to "AAPTARDS" in Punjab ????

Damage control: SAD message behind action - Hindustan Times

Punjab might be saved because of AAPTards.

If u praise BJP /NDA for doing good , Plz learn to take the blame for the bad too.

AAP is not in power anywhere , just a year old party , and 3 months old in Punjab ...........impact on Punjab is quiet visible.

I am no Modi Hater , I am hater of current condition of Punjab .

I belong to an Akali Family , having ties to top of the hiarchy ..............it hurts when people beg from us for even little things .............people in my area vote on the face of my grand father ............so its upto my family to look after well being of our people .



jha said:


> Abhi tak result aaya nahi hai kya tere gaon mein..?




aapke ghar toh pehle aa geya tah nah janab ?


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471335636742307840


----------



## paranoiarocks

Prometheus said:


> eeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........................It said Bail bond
> 
> 
> 
> Bail bond and personal bond are different stuff bro .
> 
> 
> and may god bless u some sense of how to indulge in talks with some one




_What the difference ?Are you Mad ??  (Bhang?? Or more concentrated ?  )_

Advocate Vijay Aggarwal said the magistrate went by the book and passed the correct order. "You are presumed innocent till proven guilty. Asking for a bail bond doesn't mean the court treats you as a criminal or a convict. It is a procedure to ensure your presence in future. *The money is mentioned so that if you don't appear it shall be forfeited*. What the court did was as per procedure laid down in CrPC."

Arvind Kejriwal in jail: Lawyers say court did the right thing - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> aapke ghar toh pehle aa geya tah nah janab ?



Tumhare yahan pahuncha..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Prometheus said:


> eeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........................It said Bail bond
> 
> 
> 
> Bail bond and personal bond are different stuff bro .
> 
> 
> and may god bless u some sense of how to indulge in talks with some one



But didn't he refused personal bond too?

Arvind Kejriwal jailed in defamation case, supporters clash with police


> Earlier, Metropolitan Magistrate Gomati Manocha ordered after the AAP leader to be taken into custody after he r*epeatedly refused to furnish a personal bail bond of Rs 10,000* and a surety of like amount.
> 
> "Take him into custody," the magistrate ordered.
> 
> "In these circumstances as the accused has* refused to furnish bail bond or even personal bond* without surety, this court is constrained to take the accused into custody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Tumhare yahan pahuncha..?




i dont have tv


----------



## Indian Jaat

Prometheus said:


> meanwhile did u saw ..........what is happening due to "AAPTARDS" in Punjab ????
> 
> Damage control: SAD message behind action - Hindustan Times
> 
> Punjab might be saved because of AAPTards.
> 
> If u praise BJP /NDA for doing good , Plz learn to take the blame for the bad too.
> 
> AAP is not in power anywhere , just a year old party , and 3 months old in Punjab ...........impact on Punjab is quiet visible.
> 
> I am no Modi Hater , I am hater of current condition of Punjab .
> 
> I belong to an Akali Family , having ties to top of the hiarchy ..............it hurts when people beg from us for even little things .............people in my area vote on the face of my grand father ............so its upto my family to look after well being of our people .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aapke ghar toh pehle aa geya tah nah janab ?



Sorry but according to me Punjab condition is far more better than other states of India and you know that very well. And you should respect that Badal Sarkar is doing wonderful job in my sense. But India is not a well developed country like West and i'll take time to develop. 

And checkout this 
Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1886 and explain please


----------



## paranoiarocks

Kloitra said:


> But didn't he refused personal bond too?
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal jailed in defamation case, supporters clash with police




Ab kaise Defend Karega HAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## anathema

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>E Sreedharan to play important role in shaping India&#39;s railways, says newly inducted Railway Minister Sadanand Gowda.</p>&mdash; Gangadhar S Patil (@gangadharpb) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471304745328451584">May 27, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Indian Jaat said:


> Sorry but according to me Punjab condition is far more better than other states of India and you know that very well. And you should respect that Badal Sarkar is doing wonderful job in my sense. But India is not a well developed country like West and i'll take time to develop.
> 
> And checkout this
> Indian Political Corner / General Elections 2014 | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 1886 and explain please



to get sand to make home , we have to pay some gundas Rs.15,000 per truck ......over the price limit set by the govt. If u complaint against these gundas Police show helplessness because these gundas are non other then men of a cabinet minister.

One cabinet is forced to resigned after the bad performance of NDA in punjab , because his name came up in ED investigation related to Drugs.

i dont know what good image of NDA is ur thinking .............here is a statement by BJP incharge of Punjab 

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab



here is the situation of schools in Punjab ..............

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab

employees are not paid for 5 months 

(these two links are from todays newspaper ) 

here is condition of Power in Punjab 

Punjab stares at blackouts over lack of coal supply : North, News - India Today

Govt due to bad policies , has ran out of money to buy coal .......................employees without salaries .........students without books ..........hospitals without medicines

if the govt cant even pay for basic stuff .....How will they pay for development ???


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> i dont have tv



koi baat nahin.. kuch din wait ksro..newspaper mein shayad aa jayega..


----------



## Prometheus

paranoiarocks said:


> Ab kaise Defend Karega HAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH




I am not defence attorney of AK .................I just corrected u .....................no money is payed in Personal bond .............I stick to my stand



jha said:


> koi baat nahin.. kuch din wait ksro..newspaper mein shayad aa jayega..




ok theek hai .

Btw fun apart mate ............do u now believe me that People of Punjab dont view NDA positively ???

the hate for NDA got better of wave


----------



## Prometheus

a question to all ................



a lawyer who is keeping his faith in Indian constitution and trying to get justice for genocide victims of 84 ................IS HE ALSO SO BAD THAT U GUYS WILL ABUSE HIM AND CALL HIM AAPTARD etc???

a cardiologist , who runs a charitable clinic in patiala , still takes Rs 20 as his fee ....................ever seen a cardiologist taking less then 200 ?????

IS HE SO BAD THAT HE DESERVE UR ABUSING ??? 

Another one is PADAM SHRI ............a world renowned eye surgeon , a 79 yr old social worker , who holds free camps for poor for eye surgery ??? WHAT MORE THAT GUY HAS TO DO FOR GAINING THE RESPECT IN UR EYES? 

@jha @Indian Jaat 

are they bad guys ????


----------



## jbond197

sreekumar said:


> Dont criticise Dr. Manmohan Singh.He couldnt do nothing because of that Italia_n lady in 10 Janpat and her son.*Remember the success story of Indian economy is a brain child of Manmohan Singh*_.He may not be a strong PM .But like Arun Jaitley said when it comes to finance and economy no one can even challenge Manmohan Singh.Others ministers and officials just follow his path till now after 1991.



Wrong!! The success story of Indian economy was the brain child of P V Narasimah Rao, the best congress PM till date. It was him who brought MMS, made FM and encouraged him to open up Indian economy. If not for PV Narasimah Rao, MMS would have acted the same robotic way back then like he is so used to doing today..


----------



## Prometheus

people asked question about 5 bedroom house ............but non for this ???


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> a question to all ................
> 
> 
> 
> a lawyer who is keeping his faith in Indian constitution and trying to get justice for genocide victims of 84 ................IS HE ALSO SO BAD THAT U GUYS WILL ABUSE HIM AND CALL HIM AAPTARD etc???
> 
> a cardiologist , who runs a charitable clinic in patiala , still takes Rs 20 as his fee ....................ever seen a cardiologist taking less then 200 ?????
> 
> IS HE SO BAD THAT HE DESERVE UR ABUSING ???
> 
> Another one is PADAM SHRI ............a world renowned eye surgeon , a 79 yr old social worker , who holds free camps for poor for eye surgery ??? WHAT MORE THAT GUY HAS TO DO FOR GAINING THE RESPECT IN UR EYES?
> 
> @jha @Indian Jaat
> 
> are they bad guys ????



You know the concept of Sangati ka asar? These people individually may be very good but since they are associated with AAP led by that dramebaaz Kejriwal they will be painted in the same brush. the same is case with Dr. Man Mohan Singh. Personally he may be good economist and incorruptible person but since he was associated with congress he was abused.

A person like Nandan Nilkeni lost in the IT capital of India, Bangalore just because he was associated with the congress. Otherwie he should have been a sure shot candidate. 

The people you mention are not bad guys but they keep bad company.


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> You know the concept of Sangati ka asar? These people individually may be very good but since they are associated with AAP led by that dramebaaz Kejriwal they will be painted in the same brush. the same is case with Dr. Man Mohan Singh. Personally he may be good economist and incorruptible person but since he was associated with congress he was abused.
> 
> A person like Nandan Nilkeni lost in the IT capital of India, Bangalore just because he was associated with the congress. Otherwie he should have been a sure shot candidate.
> 
> The people you mention are not bad guys but they keep bad company.




Our Prime Minister is keeping close company with Badals .............infact he made a badal as his cabinet minister .

will it impact PM ????

abusing guys like Phoolka ............???? i can only pray that such intolerance never comes to our society

anyhow ..........time to sleep ......good nite all


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> Btw fun apart mate ............do u now believe me that People of Punjab dont view NDA positively ???
> 
> the hate for NDA got better of wave



I never had doubt that Akalis have screwed up. If Arun Jaitley can loose in this election, then only Akalis are to be blamed. And its for the people of Punjab to make them accountable for their actions. I hope some day either Akalis get their act together or, NDA breaks apart in Punjab.



Prometheus said:


> a question to all ................
> 
> 
> 
> a lawyer who is keeping his faith in Indian constitution and trying to get justice for genocide victims of 84 ................IS HE ALSO SO BAD THAT U GUYS WILL ABUSE HIM AND CALL HIM AAPTARD etc???
> 
> a cardiologist , who runs a charitable clinic in patiala , still takes Rs 20 as his fee ....................ever seen a cardiologist taking less then 200 ?????
> 
> IS HE SO BAD THAT HE DESERVE UR ABUSING ???
> 
> Another one is PADAM SHRI ............a world renowned eye surgeon , a 79 yr old social worker , who holds free camps for poor for eye surgery ??? WHAT MORE THAT GUY HAS TO DO FOR GAINING THE RESPECT IN UR EYES?
> 
> @jha @Indian Jaat
> 
> are they bad guys ????



No one can and should abuse these fine gentlemen. BTW even Lalu's party in Bihar had ( still has ) very accomplished individuals. They personally are respected but you can understand what impression his party has ).
AAP ( Punjab) looks like the best option right now but outside Punjab, AAP means anarchy. Arvind Kejriwal has proved himself to be a disaster in national politics. One more bad move by him and You will see Congress as leading opposition party. So if your affinity/admiration towards AAP(Punjab) is understandable, so is the disgust it evokes from people outside Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## paranoiarocks

Prometheus said:


> I am not defence attorney of AK .................I just corrected u .....................no money is payed in Personal bond .............I stick to my stand



I showed you *proof thrice *

Money was paid according to *3 Newspapers *

*Even Then *the Argument *was not About Money *

Paaptards Called It was for Principle because *if you sign a bond it means you are Guilty *(*according to PAAP leaders*)


*Akal ke Andhe Ankhen Khol Duniya dekh !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Prometheus said:


> a question to all ................
> 
> 
> 
> a lawyer who is keeping his faith in Indian constitution and trying to get justice for genocide victims of 84 ................IS HE ALSO SO BAD THAT U GUYS WILL ABUSE HIM AND CALL HIM AAPTARD etc???
> 
> a cardiologist , who runs a charitable clinic in patiala , still takes Rs 20 as his fee ....................ever seen a cardiologist taking less then 200 ?????
> 
> IS HE SO BAD THAT HE DESERVE UR ABUSING ???
> 
> Another one is PADAM SHRI ............a world renowned eye surgeon , a 79 yr old social worker , who holds free camps for poor for eye surgery ??? WHAT MORE THAT GUY HAS TO DO FOR GAINING THE RESPECT IN UR EYES?
> 
> @jha @Indian Jaat
> 
> are they bad guys ????



It is their personal charity. Good for them. But they should keep it to themselves. India has suffered a lot from socialism, no need for more of it.


----------



## Indian Jaat

Prometheus said:


> a question to all ................
> 
> 
> 
> a lawyer who is keeping his faith in Indian constitution and trying to get justice for genocide victims of 84 ................IS HE ALSO SO BAD THAT U GUYS WILL ABUSE HIM AND CALL HIM AAPTARD etc???
> 
> a cardiologist , who runs a charitable clinic in patiala , still takes Rs 20 as his fee ....................ever seen a cardiologist taking less then 200 ?????
> 
> IS HE SO BAD THAT HE DESERVE UR ABUSING ???
> 
> Another one is PADAM SHRI ............a world renowned eye surgeon , a 79 yr old social worker , who holds free camps for poor for eye surgery ??? WHAT MORE THAT GUY HAS TO DO FOR GAINING THE RESPECT IN UR EYES?
> 
> @jha @Indian Jaat
> 
> are they bad guys ????


No they are not bad guys but Arvind, Prashant Bhushan, Yogendra Yadav, Shazia Almi are full of SHIT


----------



## jbond197

Indian Jaat said:


> @Promo
> 
> I forgot you're a Khalistani and Modi hater


You don't need to go overboard!! He may have difference of opinion but you can not call a person anti-national simply because he hates modi and is alligned with another political party..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> I never had doubt that Akalis have screwed up. If Arun Jaitley can loose in this election, then only Akalis are to be blamed. And its for the people of Punjab to make them accountable for their actions. I hope some day either Akalis get their act together or, NDA breaks apart in Punjab.
> 
> 
> 
> No one can and should abuse these fine gentlemen. BTW even Lalu's party in Bihar had ( still has ) very accomplished individuals. They personally are respected but you can understand what impression his party has ).
> AAP ( Punjab) looks like the best option right now but outside Punjab, AAP means anarchy. Arvind Kejriwal has proved himself to be a disaster in national politics. One more bad move by him and You will see Congress as leading opposition party. So if your affinity/admiration towards AAP(Punjab) is understandable, so is the disgust it evokes from people outside Punjab.





appreciated


----------



## aakash_2410

Soumitra said:


> so President travels in Mercedes Limousine, VP and PM in BMW 7 series



They're all limousine (long-wheel based version)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Narendra Modi's close aide Amit Shah set for BCCI top post

@arp2041 yeh dekh... ab BCCI mein bhi khalbali machne wali hai! Srinivasan aur uska gang gayo!


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Narendra Modi's close aide Amit Shah set for BCCI top post
> 
> @arp2041 yeh dekh... ab BCCI mein bhi khalbali machne wali hai! Srinivasan aur uska gang gayo!



Has BJP gone nuts b'coz of Win??

Why wasting a GEM like Amit Shah in BCCI?


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Has BJP gone nuts b'coz of Win??
> 
> Why wasting a GEM like Amit Shah in BCCI?


Sports needs a clean up... & it was one of Modi's top priority! Who better than the master trouble shooter?


----------



## NKVD

JanjaWeed said:


> Sports needs a clean up... & it was one of Modi's top priority! Who better than the master trouble shooter?


Big black money involved in cricket it's money of poor & needed people we must clean the Slate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Sports needs a clean up... & it was one of Modi's top priority! Who better than the master trouble shooter?



BAD, BAD, BAD decision............His Bald head should ONLY be used to DECIMATE Congress everywhere across India. I hope this news turns out to be false.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> BAD, BAD, BAD decision............His Bald head should ONLY be used to DECIMATE Congress everywhere across India. I hope this news turns out to be false.


aray fikar mat kar. yeh toh uska bayen haath ka khel hai. baite baite subko fit kar dega! he won't be wasting much time on this. Jo aadmi sirf teen mahine mai UP ka sara political chemestry ka dajjiya udaya usko ek BCCI ka chemistry badalne mai kitna waqt lagega?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Have heard some rumors that Amit Shah is learning Tamil and Bengali to understand local workers. Dont know how much truth is in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Have heard some rumors that Amit Shah is learning Tamil and Bengali to understand local workers. Dont know how much truth is in this.


wow... if he manages to do a UP in WB & TN.. then this man deserves a Nobel & Bharat Ratna both!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

I say Amit Shah for BJP President. He will solely concentrate on strengthening Party & will not influence Govt.

Duo of Amit Shah (as BJP Pres.) & Narendra Modi (as head of Govt.) will ensure that Congress gets DECIMATED from every nook & corner of the country.

Congress will be HISTORY!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

arp2041 said:


> I say Amit Shah for BJP President. He will solely concentrate on strengthening Party & will not influence Govt.
> 
> Duo of Amit Shah (as BJP Pres.) & Narendra Modi (as head of Govt.) will ensure that Congress gets DECIMATED from every nook & corner of the country.
> 
> Congress will be HISTORY!!!


Well it's on Rss what role they want to give him.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> I say *Amit Shah for BJP President.* He will solely concentrate on strengthening Party & will not influence Govt.
> 
> Duo of Amit Shah (as BJP Pres.) & Narendra Modi (as head of Govt.) will ensure that Congress gets DECIMATED from every nook & corner of the country.
> 
> Congress will be HISTORY!!!



Post of President brings a lot of media attention ( useless i must say). Its better to have someone else officially as President and give Amit Shah free hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

arp2041 said:


> I say Amit Shah for BJP President. He will solely concentrate on strengthening Party & will not influence Govt.
> 
> Duo of Amit Shah (as BJP Pres.) & Narendra Modi (as head of Govt.) will ensure that Congress gets DECIMATED from every nook & corner of the country.
> 
> Congress will be HISTORY!!!


IT won't happen since then BJP president and PM both will be from Gujrat.


----------



## Soumitra

Muslims are not minorities, Parsis are: Najma Heptullah - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Minority affairs minister Najma Heptullah on Tuesday said Muslims were not minorities by any stretch of the imagination and instead Parsis with their dwindling population qualified for the tag. 

On her first day in office, Heptullah appeared determined to reorient the ministry by playing down its role in welfare of Muslims and dismissing the policies espoused by the UPA government. 

"Muslims are not minorities. Parsis are. We have to see how we can help them so that their numbers don't diminish," she told reporters when asked how her government proposed to take Muslim welfare forward. 

*With more questions about the community being lobbed at her, Heptullah snapped back, "This is not the ministry for Muslim affairs, this is the ministry for minority affairs." *

The remarks from the experienced politician, who is the grand-niece of freedom fighter Abul Kalam Azad and has played the major part of her political innings in Congress, appeared in line with BJP's point of view. There was speculation in the run-up to government formation that Prime Minister Narendra Modi may disband the minority affairs ministry or merge it with a bigger ministry like social justice, a reason why the appointment of a minister came as a surprise. 

However, a change of approach may be in store. Given that most of the ministry's policies are specifically targeted at Muslims, Heptullah steered clear of giving her views on the policies or what she planned to do. "Till I get guidance from the PM, I will not draw a roadmap for my ministry," she said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vyom

"Muslims are not minorities. Parsis are. We have to see how we can help them so that their numbers don't diminish. This is not the ministry for Muslim affairs, this is the ministry for minority affairs." - Nazma Heptullah on repeatedly being asked what her government proposed to do to take Muslim welfare ahead.



HariPrasad said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Is non killing of cow is same way related to religion as killing of Kafirs is a religious duty. Our religion says that we should practice Truth, nonviolence, Celibacy, looking god in every creature etc. Do you advocate that we should do opposite to that to Just show that that we are detached with religion. Isn't it the duty of Minority to respect the culture and filling of Majority where they live with all right, freedom and security? What about the* filling* of insecurity which Majority *fills* from Minority? I hope that you will offer some solution to that also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ban cow slaughter. It will automatically eliminate beef export.



*feeling *feels.. Kyun agrezi ki ma-behan kar rahe ho ?


----------



## Vyom

Prometheus said:


> I am not defence attorney of AK .................I just corrected u .....................no money is payed in Personal bond .............I stick to my stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok theek hai .
> 
> Btw fun apart mate ............do u now believe me that People of Punjab dont view NDA positively ???
> 
> the hate for NDA got better of wave



I am Not against AAP (Punjab) but I have wated my time for AK and this guy is nuts....!! Lets puts things into perspective shall we..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Minorities 4.5% sub-quota as good as dead? - The Times of India


----------



## INDIC

jha said:


> Have heard some rumors that Amit Shah is learning Tamil and Bengali to understand local workers. Dont know how much truth is in this.





JanjaWeed said:


> wow... if he manages to do a UP in WB & TN.. then this man deserves a Nobel & Bharat Ratna both!



Tamil Nadu would be very tough job, but I would be happy to see any other national party making inroads in Tamil Nadu. Bengal may be tough too but young generation Bengalis are extremely less fantasized with communism.


----------



## paranoiarocks

Slain Pakistan Journo salim shehzad(Killed By ISI) on ISI involvement in 2611

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Anybody know who's got Modi's Vadodara seat?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471636300387209217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471634952363446272
Congress leader in Kerala calls Rahul Gandhi 'joker' : South, News - India Today



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471584423935107072

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

An Indian Muslim's Blog: News, Views & Urdu Poetry Website: An Indian Muslim's letter to Congress leadership: "I am not a BJP supporter but I am glad to see Congress' defeat in Lok Sabha election"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471636300387209217
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471634952363446272
> Congress leader in Kerala calls Rahul Gandhi 'joker' : South, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471584423935107072


Still the family stays as he demands priyaka to take over. Wheb will these people stop putting gandhis a top.


----------



## Star Wars

Rs 18 crore for beautification of the ghats in Varanasi. Work will be start in next 2 days. 

2 days,, *2 DAYS !!!* *2 DAYS!!!*
That is fast

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471591213494067200


Star Wars said:


> Rs 18 crore for beautification of the ghats in Varanasi. Work will be start in next 2 days.
> 
> 2 days,, *2 DAYS !!!* *2 DAYS!!!*
> That is fast


GO ON UMA BHARATI! take some Congressis with you before you start the work.. & let them take a dubki to clean their sins! We don't want them to pollute Ganga Mayya once it's all cleaned up!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Modi’s top 10 priorities likely to be revealed today: Misra - The Hindu*


----------



## HariPrasad

kbd-raaf said:


> You can respect your own culture by not eating beef, I don't. But that doesn't mean you have the right to force everyone else to not eat beef too.




You can not be a nation without your culture not being reflected in your statutes. We are country known for satya and ahinsa. That must be reflected in your laws. Founder of our constitution knew this very well. That is why India remained a secular country even after divided on religious line and other part becoming a Muslim country. Detach culture and value system of a country from laws is a complete BS.


----------



## HariPrasad

Vyom said:


> *feeling *feels.. Kyun agrezi ki ma-behan kar rahe ho ?




Ok Man Noted. 

I am sorry.


----------



## SwAggeR

US sec of state Kerry calls on Sushma Swaraj and ask for revitalizing INDO-US ties.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471858826300231680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471858218193272832


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471591213494067200
> 
> GO ON UMA BHARATI! take some Congressis with you before you start the work.. & let them take a dubki to clean their sins! We don't want them to pollute *Ganga Mayya once it's all cleaned up!*



A lot of the fault lies with the worshipers too.

They should have taken a lot of care.


----------



## Bang Galore

jbond197 said:


> Mere speculation that you are pointing out!!
> 
> Read this from Arun Shourie's FB Timeline
> Arun Shourie | Facebook



Further to my post;




> _*“There is no offer,” Shourie said in reply to a question. “There were stories that said there was an offer that I rejected because of problems in my family. I do not know where such stories emanated from.”*_



SAN-rise: Why Delhi is talking about Smriti, Arun and Nirmala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

*Sonia Gandhi may have stashed black money abroad: Ram Jethmalani*
Thursday, 29 May 2014 - 12:00pm IST | Place: New Delhi | Agency: DNA

Prabhati Nayak Mishra








_Uday Mohite_ _DNA_
A day after the Modi government notified the constitution of a Special Investigating Team (SIT) to probe black money, noted jurist Ram Jethmalani, a petitioner before the Supreme Court (SC), said he strongly suspects that name of Congress president Sonia Gandhi is there in the list of persons who had stashed black money in foreign banks.

"I strongly suspect that the name of Sonia is there. She has kept the wealth of her late husband Rajiv Gandhi, former prime minister, in Swiss bank and the same has been reported by a Swiss magazine," Jethmalani told dna in an exclusive interview.

All Congress spokespersons dna contacted refused to comment on the allegation levelled by Jethmalani.

While hearing Jethmalani's writ petition, the SC, on May 1, had appointed Justice M B Shah, retired SC judge, as chairman of the SIT and retired Justice Arijit Pasayat as vice-chairman to monitor the probe.
The senior counsel alleged that the previous government was not in favour of SIT as the names of some politicians, who were part of the government, were there.

"I know the names of either their cronies or the members of the previous government are there. Otherwise, why was the government against the constitution of SIT? The government was dishonest in investigating the whole black money issue," he said.

The former law minister said several politicians as well as others are there and a proper, honest investigation is required to bring out the truth.

"I want the huge money stashed in various foreign banks to be recovered and the culprits booked," Jethmalani said.

Expressing confidence on Modi government, he said this issue is in the BJP's manifesto and the government has to fulfil its promise.

He sought the Modi government to withdraw immediately a review plea, filed by the UPA-II government, for the review of the May 1 SC order.

"This government should put an end to all the obstacles in view of the SC order," he said.

Regarding his suggestion to SIT, Jethmalani said the SIT can seek his advice as he is well conversant with Indian laws as well as those of foreign countries


----------



## Rahul9090




----------



## Soumitra

Rahul9090 said:


>



I read about this tunnel earlier also


----------



## Levina

Don't know if anyone had posted this earlier

Narendra Modi's new car 

@Abingdonboy @chak de INDIA
Because you guys are always so curious about Modi's vehicles. 


Read this on FB just now...by Dr.Subramanian Swamy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Robert Vadra may lose the privilege of not being frisked at airports - IBNLive*

Damadjee ka khatirdari bandh honewala hai bahut jaldi!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

@levina - You'd try taking back Kashmir from your Little Brother ?  

Aaooo Apa Jee....I'm ready !  

Plus I've got @Ayush as my side-kick with me; waisee yeh chotaa Mechanic haii kidhar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Govt mulls renaming Hyderabad’s Rajiv Gandhi International Airport after NT Rama Rao - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Huskar

JanjaWeed said:


> *Govt mulls renaming Hyderabad’s Rajiv Gandhi International Airport after NT Rama Rao - The Times of India*


 Nice.too many public institutions named after the Gandhi-Nehru family.


----------



## Kloitra

JanjaWeed said:


> *Govt mulls renaming Hyderabad’s Rajiv Gandhi International Airport after NT Rama Rao - The Times of India*



That would be completely wrong.


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> Narendra Modi's new car


Called it, I knew there was never any doubt he would get the BMW over the Scorpio! 

Anand Mahindra really is a piece of work though- asking that the PM of India's safety be put at risk just so he can score some sort of PR victory. I hope the SPG told him to get lost. 

The 760Li High Security really is a beast though! It's got a V12 for god's sake!! 


@levina, one interesting thing (that I didn't expect to be honest) is that Modi got all new 7 Series (2014 face lift).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

The Huskar said:


> Nice.too many public institutions named after the Gandhi-Nehru family.


This should be made mandatory throughout India. Institutions & installations are only named after widely accepted National heroes!



Kloitra said:


> That would be completely wrong.


naming after NTR? I think so too! But the name should be changed, regardless!


----------



## Soumitra

Modi's 10 point agenda

1. Build confidence in bureaucracy 

2. Welcome innovative ideas & babus to be given freedom to work 

3. Education, Health, Water. Energy & roads will be priority 

4. Transparency in the government. E-auction to be promoted 

5. System will be placed for inter ministerial issues 

6. People oriented system to be in placed in government machinery 

7. Addressing concerns relating to economy 

8. Infrastructure and investment reforms 

9. Implement policy in time bound manner 

10. Stability and sustain ability in government policy 

*Narendra Modi's list of top 10 priorities for the economy - The Economic Times*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> *Govt mulls renaming Hyderabad’s Rajiv Gandhi International Airport after NT Rama Rao - The Times of India*



Absurd decision. 

BTW how can Chandrababu name the airport in other state?

Probably a bus stand in Seemandhra can be named after this fellow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Commerce minister give Final nod for 100% FDI in Defence Sector

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Commerce minister give Final nod for 100% FDI in Defence Sector


100% in defence sector?


----------



## Kloitra

JanjaWeed said:


> naming after NTR? I think so too! But the name should be changed, regardless!



No I meant changing the names. I think it is wrong to name so many things after one family, but renaming an institute or a project because your party is in power just sets up a wrong precedent.

Especially wrong if the renaming is from one politicians name to another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

JanjaWeed said:


> This should be made mandatory throughout India. Institutions & installations are only named after widely accepted National heroes!
> 
> 
> naming after NTR? I think so too! But the name should be changed, regardless!


 Agreed.public institutions should also be named after national heroes like Sukhdev,chandreshekhar azad etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Modi asks ministers not to appoint family members as staff to nix prevalent nepotism - daily.bhaskar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> @levina - You'd try taking back Kashmir from your Little Brother ?
> 
> Aaooo Apa Jee....I'm ready !
> 
> Plus I've got @Ayush as my side-kick with me; waisee yeh chotaa Mechanic haii kidhar ?


Yep my cry baby....
I am here to take back what rightly belongs to India.....KASHMIR is ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Modi focus on governance, asks ministers for 100-day timetable | Business Standard


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Yep my cry baby....
> I am here to take back what rightly belongs to India.....KASHMIR is ours.



I'll give Kashmir to you over my dead body !  

Come & Take it if you can !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Called it, I knew there was never any doubt he would get the BMW over the Scorpio!
> 
> Anand Mahindra really is a piece of work though- asking that the PM of India's safety be put at risk just so he can score some sort of PR victory. I hope the SPG told him to get lost.
> 
> The 760Li High Security really is a beast though! It's got a V12 for god's sake!!
> 
> 
> @levina, one interesting thing (that I didn't expect to be honest) is that Modi got all new 7 Series (2014 face lift).



You noticed that didnt you.... 
Frankly even I was surprised,do they change the model every year??
I am not so sure though because I remember spotting Mr.Manmohan Singh in a not so latest version of BMW some years back.The LED lights etc were missing. 
So I was under the impression that cars are changed once in 5 years, or when the govt changes(whichever happens earlier that is) 
Or am I wrong??



Armstrong said:


> I'll give Kashmir to you over my dead body !
> 
> Come & Take it if you can !


So be it baby!!!
I am gonna kill you now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> So be it baby!!!
> I am gonna kill you now.



You wouldn't be able to lift a finger once I give you the following look:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> You wouldn't be able to lift a finger once I give you the following look:


 
Awww so cute.

But thats not going to save you this time. 

Kashmir is no candy and we're NOT sharing it with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Awww so cute.
> 
> But thats not going to save you this time.
> 
> Kashmir is no candy and we're NOT sharing it with you.



Alright then Bring it On :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Alright then Bring it On :




Kashmir is ours....... 

And this is what I am gonna do to you if you come asking for it

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> You noticed that didnt you....
> Frankly even I was surprised,do they change the model every year??
> I am not so sure though because I remember spotting Mr.Manmohan Singh in a not so latest version of BMW some years back.The LED lights etc were missing.
> So I was under the impression that cars are changed once in 5 years, or when the govt changes(whichever happens earlier that is)
> Or am I wrong??


They don't change every year- just when they need to.


Interestingly Dr MMS had 3 different types of 7 Series whilst PM, the E38:









The E65:








And lastly the F01:








Now Modi in the new (face lifted ) F02 from 2014:









I believe the way it used to work was that the SPG maintained a pool of these armoured 7 Series which were a mix of the current and older gen 7 Series. The newer gen would be kept in Delhi whilst the older gen would be transported to other parts of India for when the PM visited as such when MMS had the E65 7 Series in Delhi he used to be seen in the E38 when not in Delhi, then when the F01 came along the SPG would use the E65 for the PM outside of Delhi. However things have changed now (see below- the F01 being used for MMS in Gujarat).








The SPG now has the F01 and the slightly-refreshed F02 in pretty large numbers and these will be used for the PM now whether in Delhi or not. I'm pretty sure the new (2014 spec) 7 Series were ordered to replace the E65s for PM travel as well as so the SPG can increase the number of decoy 7 Series in the PM's convoy (as they have said they will do as Modi is the most at risk PM in India's history) which requires (near) identical vehicles to work.


The SPG's decision making is nothing to do with governments changing. They are professionals, their decisions are based on the threat perceptions of their principal (PM).


Something interesting to note though, the SPG keeps the E65s around to use for driver training for new SPG drivers as well as to use in dress rehearsals and such but no longer for PM travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

Star Wars said:


> Rs 18 crore for beautification of the ghats in Varanasi. Work will be start in next 2 days.
> 
> 2 days,, *2 DAYS !!!* *2 DAYS!!!*
> That is fast

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Abingdonboy said:


> They don't change every year- just when they need to.
> 
> 
> Interestingly Dr MMS had 3 different types of 7 Series whilst PM, the E38:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The E65:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly the F01:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Modi in the new (face lifted ) F02 from 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the way it used to work was that the SPG maintained a pool of these armoured 7 Series which were a mix of the current and older gen 7 Series. The newer gen would be kept in Delhi whilst the older gen would be transported to other parts of India for when the PM visited as such when MMS had the E65 7 Series in Delhi he used to be seen in the E38 when not in Delhi, then when the F01 came along the SPG would use the E65 for the PM outside of Delhi. However things have changed now (see below- the F01 being used for MMS in Gujarat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SPG now has the F01 and the slightly-refreshed F02 in pretty large numbers and these will be used for the PM now whether in Delhi or not. I'm pretty sure the new (2014 spec) 7 Series were ordered to replace the E65s for PM travel as well as so the SPG can increase the number of decoy 7 Series in the PM's convoy (as they have said they will do as Modi is the most at risk PM in India's history) which requires (near) identical vehicles to work.
> 
> 
> The SPG's decision making is nothing to do with governments changing. They are professionals, their decisions are based on the threat perceptions of their principal (PM).
> 
> 
> Something interesting to note though, the SPG keeps the E65s around to use for driver training for new SPG drivers as well as to use in dress rehearsals and such but no longer for PM travel.



What happens to older cars? Are they sold? If yes wouldnt it be a potential security threat that the people buying the cars will get to know the security arrangements in them and try for ways to bypass them.

Second question : How are these cars transported out of Delhi? Or do they have additional cars in various state capitals?

Related Question : What happens when PM travels abroad?I know that Obama's Cadillac travels around the world. What about Indian PM? Is the motorcade provided by the host country? What about proximate security? Is it SPG or host country agencies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Air India tickets: Narendra Modi govt may scrap free passage scheme for staff*




> PM Narendra Modi's new Civil Aviation Minister Ashok Gajapathi Raju today indicated that the new government could review the free passage scheme offered by cash-starved Air India to its 24,000 employees.
> 
> "There are a lot of things of concern as of now. These have to be looked into," Raju told reporters when asked about the loss-making carrier offering such a scheme which also included the relatives of employees.
> 
> However, Raju also pointed out that issues like the definition of a family under the scheme called 'Passage Entitlement-Vacation Travel' would have to be examined.
> 
> Under this scheme, top officers like functional directors and joint managing directors are entitled to get 24 free tickets each year, while the lowest rung staffer are entitled to eight tickets annually. However, all taxes and fees have to be paid by the employees who avail such tickets.
> 
> Air India had come out with a circular in April saying the spouse of a deceased staffer could transfer his or her tickets to their children or step-children.
> 
> The scheme came at a time when the national carrier is estimating an overall annual operating loss of Rs 2,123 crore in 2013-14, down from Rs 5,200 crore reported in 2012-13 and Rs 7,560 crore posted the year before. The airline is also faced with a cumulative debt burden of Rs 35,000 crore.
> 
> But senior Air India officers defended the scheme, saying it was an industry practice, globally as well as by all the domestic airlines too.
> 
> "It is a practice which is followed by all airlines world over as per IATA resolutions. All airlines operating in India, including loss-making private ones also offer this facility to their employees," senior airline officers said.
> 
> They said that after the death of an employee, the spouse can avail of the benefits, part of which he or she can transfer to the children. But after the demise of the spouse, the facility is not passed over to the next generation.
> 
> Air India officers said almost half the staff did not avail of the benefit due to high taxes and other costs involved.
> 
> Also, whenever an Air India employee travelled on this 'Staff on Leave' (SOL) ticket, the travel was purely on 'subject to space available' basis, they said.
> 
> Prior to their 2007 merger, senior officials of the two erstwhile carriers used to enjoy unlimited domestic travel, which has now been discontinued. The new scheme prevailing now has put a cap on the free passage given to the employees, which was unlimited earlier, the officers said.
> 
> The scheme, they said, was a substitute for the leave travel concession scheme for government employees which Air India employees do not get.
> 
> In the last financial year, the entire airline staff was about 24,000. But after 6,600 were transferred to its two new subsidiaries Air India Engineering Services Ltd and 5,300 to the Air India Air Transport Services Ltd, the airline has over 12,000 on its role. The subsidiaries were floated as part of the turnaround plan.


Air India tickets: Narendra Modi govt may scrap free passage scheme for staff - Financial Express

Great move... no more freebies to the selected few!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> @levina - You'd try taking back Kashmir from your Little Brother ?
> 
> Aaooo Apa Jee....I'm ready !
> 
> Plus I've got @Ayush as my side-kick with me; waisee yeh chotaa Mechanic haii kidhar ?


main itthe hi hun..

*kashmir rahega hindustan,khrew rahega hindustan *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Soumitra said:


> What happens to older cars? Are they sold? If yes wouldnt it be a potential security threat that the people buying the cars will get to know the security arrangements in them and try for ways to bypass them.



Nope, the SPG keeps hold of all the 7 Series, they use the older vehicles for driver training and such just not for PM travel anymore. 



Soumitra said:


> Second question : How are these cars transported out of Delhi? Or do they have additional cars in various state capitals?



AFAIK the SPG has a special rail carriage for their cavalcade vehicles to be transported across India. 



Soumitra said:


> Related Question : What happens when PM travels abroad?I know that Obama's Cadillac travels around the world. What about Indian PM? Is the motorcade provided by the host country? What about proximate security? Is it SPG or host country agencies?


In foreign countries the PM of India like pretty much every head of state in the world on foreign visits make use of veicles provided by the host nation but the proximity protection will remain under the SPG's purview.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> *Air India tickets: Narendra Modi govt may scrap free passage scheme for staff*
> 
> 
> 
> Air India tickets: Narendra Modi govt may scrap free passage scheme for staff - Financial Express
> 
> Great move... no more freebies to the selected few!



Arnab made a big issue about it today , they should do this ASAP ..its massive waste of tax payers money


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471975951576735744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471976263410655235

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471976394004500480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Congress Suspends Kerala Leader Who Called Rahul Gandhi 'Joker' | NDTV.com


----------



## arp2041

Soumitra said:


> Congress Suspends Kerala Leader Who Called Rahul Gandhi 'Joker' | NDTV.com



Congress doesn't like TRUTH, does it?


----------



## Soumitra

Integral review of Article 370 overdue, but needs cooperation not confrontation: Congress leader Karan Singh - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Arnab made a big issue about it today , they should do this ASAP ..its massive waste of tax payers money


AI is used & abused by politicians, bureaucrats & top AI management alike. One of the first thing the govt needs to do is privatise the National carrier. All privileges will disappear on its own!



arp2041 said:


> Congress doesn't like TRUTH, does it?


especially when it's about the family!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Soumitra said:


> Congress Suspends Kerala Leader Who Called Rahul Gandhi 'Joker' | NDTV.com



Well, what was he doing there in spite of knowing the truth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> Well, what was he doing there in spite of knowing the truth?



The fun of saying a Donkey a Donkey is when we are at his HOME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Modi takes trademark energetic style to PMO, clocks 12-hour work days - Hindustan Times

Top 3 agendas of Nitin Gadkari: Ethanol-friendly cars, road projects, Ganga

NEW DELHI: Promoting ethanol-friendly cars, turning river Ganga into a waterway and rolling out 50 stalled road projects are three top agendas that figure prominently in new transport & highways and shipping minister Nitin Jairam Gadkari's blueprint to spur infrastructure growth.

Putting in place a "a reward and punishment" system for road construction and building concrete highways are two other focus areas of Gadkari, who assumed charge of road transport & highways and shipping ministry on Thursday. "The nation spends Rs 6 lakh crore on imports of petrol, diesel and gas. Huge crude and gas bill is the reason behind rupee depreciation.

"I have asked the department to study whether the five big companies, Volkswagen, Ford, Toyota, Honda and Fiat, can import E85 engine here, like they do in Brazil and Canada," he said addressing his maiden press conference as the infrastructure minister.

E85 engines consume the fuel that is a mix of 85 per cent ethanol and 15 per cent petrol. He said the ministers concerned will soon hold a meeting with farmers in the petroleum minister's presence for exploring the possibilities of reviving sick sugar factories so that ethanol is available in abundance.

"Hurdles on the way of 50 mega road projects would be removed soon and a reward and punishment system would be introduced in the department so that accountability is fixed. There will be zero tolerance for corruption and delays." Gadkari said he has also asked the department to study whether concrete roads, which are more durable and virtually maintenance-free, could be built instead of bitumen highways that get damaged due to rain and weather. North East and Jammu & Kashmir would be the focus area for road projects, he added.

On Ganga, he said his department in coordination of ministries of water resources, urban development, forest and environment, industry, tourism and power was exploring the possibility of a waterway of Gangotri-Kanpur-Allahabad-Kolkata for cargo and passenger movement.

The riven bank can be developed in a such a fashion that tourism is also promoted by setting up airport-like terminals on its banks besides having light and sound shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> The fun of saying a Donkey a Donkey is when we are at his HOME



Can you show some respect for Donkeys please? They are hard working animals unlike a burger prince!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SUDIP

the rebooting of media houses has started 

*Relience Industry(RIL) to take over Network18 in 4000cr mega deal..*
"Rajdeep Sardesai will proceed on long leave shortly. The buzz in the Network 18 group is that he may not return.": from above article.

soory cudn't post the link due to forum's rule

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

SUDIP said:


> the rebooting of media houses has started
> 
> *Relience Industry(RIL) to take over Network18 in 4000cr mega deal..*
> "Rajdeep Sardesai will proceed on long leave shortly. The buzz in the Network 18 group is that he may not return.": from above article.
> 
> soory cudn't post the link due to forum's rule


here is the link...
Reliance Industries Ltd to take over Network 18 in Rs 4,000cr mega deal - Hindustan Times

This is huge... CNN-IBN will see some major overhaul. 

& here is the cherry on the top... 


> *CNN-IBN editor-in-chief Rajdeep Sardesai will proceed on long leave shortly. The buzz in the Network 18 group is that he may not return.* A high-profile TV anchor with a prominent media house is believed to be in discussions with Network 18 to join but the negotiations are stuck over the anchor’s demand for a stake in Network 18, sources in knowledge of the developments said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

I am Back!!!!!!!!
Missed all the action 
But got a big piece in real life.

Also had a chance to interact with BJP big wigs. 
OK
@arp2041 I told ya MP a clean sweep if Only Shivraj had tried a little harder against ScIndia

@wolfschanzze - Time to get ready for Order 66. Copy my signature.

To the real nationalists,
Over work is not over. We need to kick out the left. This is just one victory in a long battle. India Must be saffron. The Dynasty must be eradicated. The hydra of political left must be erased.
Also belated happy 19th May.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471978826457575424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471928854911516673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471900533075087360

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> I am Back!!!!!!!!
> Missed all the action
> But got a big piece in real life.
> 
> Also had a chance to interact with BJP big wigs.
> OK
> @arp2041 I told ya MP a clean sweep if Only Shivraj had tried a little harder against ScIndia
> 
> @wolfschanzze - Time to get ready for Order 66. Copy my signature.
> 
> To the real nationalists,
> Over work is not over. We need to kick out the left. This is just one victory in a long battle. India Must be saffron. The Dynasty must be eradicated. The hydra of political left must be erased.
> Also belated happy 19th May.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471978826457575424
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471928854911516673
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471900533075087360


Rajdeep and Sagarika to resign as Reliance takes over Network 18
Check that thread, The first casualty rajdeep and sagaraika out of business,More should be done to purge JNU and other institutions .Execute Order 66


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> Rajdeep and Sagarika to resign as Reliance takes over Network 18
> Check that thread, The first casualty rajdeep and sagaraika out of business,More should be done to purge JNU and other institutions .Execute Order 66


Nice.
List lambi hai...
Khair samay bhi bahut hai

Bahut logon ki lagegi
Already seculars are saying ki secular word ki koi aukad nahi bachi
They have engineered/are in the process of engineering a new word.
Plural.
Iss baar jad se mitana hai in chootiyon ko.
Eager to see next targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> Nice.
> List lambi hai...
> Khair samay bhi bahut hai
> 
> Bahut logon ki lagegi
> Already seculars are saying ki secular word ki koi aukad nahi bachi
> They have engineered/are in the process of engineering a new word.
> Plural.
> Iss baar jad se mitana hai in chootiyon ko.
> Eager to see next targets.


We use the Macaulay technique they used on Indians, on them if they invent a new word "plural" Shame them so much with the word "Plural"just as they dropped secularism, likewise they will drop the new word before it takes root .
Start trending "#PluralRiots 

Also some dissenters left in social media still, before they become organized keep hitting them.Just like they were harangued during election time, same pressure and technique.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Meanwhile
Muslim outfits slam Cong’s ‘secularism’ - The Times of India
ALIGARH: After the resounding mandate for the BJP in the 16th Lok Sabha elections, some Muslims in Aligarh are trying to shape the community's response to the new political reality, urging the community to shed any "Congress nostalgia". 

Referring to minority affairs minister Najma Heptullah's comments that Muslims were not a minority group in India, Rashid Shaz, leader of the Milli Parliament, an organization formed after the demolition of the Babri Masjid in Ayodhya in 1992, said, "Nehru's secularism was like a mirage, a trail of false hopes. The minority status created a psychological shell in the minds of Indian Muslims. If for 65 years someone keeps telling you that you are a minority, what will your mind be like? Congress wallowed in electoral gains earned by demonizing the 'political other', the BJP. Now, that dark era of pseudo-secularism is over." 

Shaz said the biggest benefit of having Narendra Modi as prime minister would be the reduced significance of mullahs who earlier issued pronouncements to the community ahead of elections. 

"A big benefit would be the fall of the mullahs or middlemen who appropriated the Muslim mind... Seeing Modi's leadership, there is little chance of any middleman's survival. That will make Muslims use their own brains," Shaz said. 

The communal riots during the rule of secular parties, illegal bans on Muslim organizations, the arbitrary arrest of Muslim youth, and the refusal of a judicial inquiry into the Batla House encounter -- all this is being read as a Congress conspiracy against the community. 



"The new political reality may look depressing, but at least we are able to see today where we really stand," a member of the Milli Parliament said. 

Joining these Muslim intellectuals in the cry against the Congress is the Forum for Muslim Studies and Analysis, comprising academics from the Aligarh Muslim University. 

Speaking of the record of the Congress in dealing with issues related to the community, Shabuddin Iraqi, former chairperson of the history department of the AMU, said, "The cause of Muslim upliftment was not taken seriously. Instead, the Congress created Muslim poster boys like Salman Khurshid." 

Leaders like Khurshid lacked an understanding of the problems faced by the community and kept busy "appeasing the Congress high command," Iraqi said. 

Prime Minister Modi's remarks that his win was the victory of India's 1.25 billion, and that he wants to build an India of the 21st century, has found resonance with Muslim intellectuals in Aligarh. These remarks are seen as a gesture to connect with the community. 
"We too are open to a meaningful dialogue, as the community feels no nostalgia for the Congress," Shaz said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

I've heard that Modi has asked all Cabinet Ministers what they will achieve in their first 100 days and to focus on delivering results. With no permanent Def Min in place for the foreseeable future will defence purchases yet further stalled? If there was a permanent Def Min they would be able to take part in this 100 day program.

I just don't understand why Modi hasn't given a key ministry like defence a permanent minister from day one? Defence was one of his priorities he claimed in the elections.

@arp2041 @Dillinger thoughts?


----------



## AugenBlick

Abingdonboy said:


> I've heard that Modi has asked all Cabinet Ministers what they will achieve in their first 100 days and to focus on delivering results. With no permanent Def Min in place for the foreseeable future will defence purchases yet further stalled? If there was a permanent Def Min they would be able to take part in this 100 day program.
> 
> I just don't understand why Modi hasn't given a key ministry like defence a permanent minister from day one? Defence was one of his priorities he claimed in the elections.
> 
> @arp2041 @Dillinger thoughts?


He is the smartest guy we have had in decades.
Trust him... wait and watch.
He has been playing quite well esp. with Pak and SAARC.
Give it time.


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> I've heard that Modi has asked all Cabinet Ministers what they will achieve in their first 100 days and to focus on delivering results. With no permanent Def Min in place for the foreseeable future will defence purchases yet further stalled? If there was a permanent Def Min they would be able to take part in this 100 day program.
> 
> I just don't understand why Modi hasn't given a key ministry like defence a permanent minister from day one? Defence was one of his priorities he claimed in the elections.
> 
> @arp2041 @Dillinger thoughts?



Cabinet expansion in June 3rd week, Of course there will be a new DM.


----------



## Indrani

AugenBlick said:


> He is the smartest guy we have had in decades.
> Trust him... wait and watch.
> He has been playing quite well esp. with Pak and SAARC.
> Give it time.



What was the significance of May 19th?


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> here is the link...
> Reliance Industries Ltd to take over Network 18 in Rs 4,000cr mega deal - Hindustan Times
> 
> This is huge... CNN-IBN will see some major overhaul.
> 
> & here is the cherry on the top...


Who is high Profile anchor ? Arnab?


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> 100% in defence sector?




Ye Project Based.



Armstrong said:


> I'll give Kashmir to you over my dead body !
> Come & Take it if you can !




Oh Man, Do not force us to Kill you.


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paranoiarocks

@JanjaWeed @arp2041 @AugenBlick @Soumitra @HariPrasad



*Ex Pakistan Foreign secretary tells what happens if we remove article 370*


Face To Face 29 May 2014 (Wazir-e-Azam Ka Dorae Bharat Natija Kiya NIkla???) - YouTube


----------



## AugenBlick

Indrani said:


> What was the significance of May 19th?


 i was hoping someone would know . The birthday of one of the greatest nationalist.


paranoiarocks said:


> @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @AugenBlick @Soumitra @HariPrasad
> 
> 
> 
> *Ex Pakistan Foreign secretary tells what happens if we remove article 370*
> 
> 
> Face To Face 29 May 2014 (Wazir-e-Azam Ka Dorae Bharat Natija Kiya NIkla???) - YouTube


funny. the desperation is obvious.
His only proof for indian involvement in FATA/Baluchistan - "Nahi karte to bavakoof hai"
Also irritated that all trade progress has been wiped out. Cant have fools blocking our Pharma & Auto industry . Good move. 
Finally the root of their problem is that Pak wants to behave like the status quo power. However they get pissed because reality slaps them to remind them that India is status quo. then to vent their frustrations they kill a fw of their own citizens.

As far as 370 - its like pulling a band aid. Do it quick , take a little pain and follow the chinese way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Jayalalitha looking for an alliance at the centre with Narendra Modi ?

Jayalalithaa to Meet Narendra Modi on June 3 Amid Talk of Alliance | NDTV.com

this will be a real game changer as NDA position in RS will also improve

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

*Don't include my life in school textbooks, PM Narendra Modi says*


Textbooks in Gujarat schools may have chapter on Narendra Modi 

A M Tiwari, principal secretary, primary and secondary education department, said that they planned to move a proposal that a chapter on Modi's life — giving an account of his journey from selling tea as a child to the post of PM - be included in school textbooks. 

Earlier, the Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan governments had also announced that they were considering teaching the biography of Narendra Modi in schools. 

Madhya Pradesh minister for school education had said on Sunday the government is considering teaching chapters on life of Narendra Modi from Classes III to VI. 

Speaking to reporters,minister for school education Paras Jain had said, "We have been traditionally teaching schoolchildren on lives of great kings and freedom fighters. But we are now considering introducing lessons on Narendra Modi so that children can be inspired by a living icon. No one can deny that Modi's life is inspirational. It can set an example before our students to see and know a man who was born in a humble family but rose to become PM.



Abingdonboy said:


> I've heard that Modi has asked all Cabinet Ministers what they will achieve in their first 100 days and to focus on delivering results. With no permanent Def Min in place for the foreseeable future will defence purchases yet further stalled? If there was a permanent Def Min they would be able to take part in this 100 day program.
> 
> I just don't understand why Modi hasn't given a key ministry like defence a permanent minister from day one? Defence was one of his priorities he claimed in the elections.
> 
> @arp2041 @Dillinger thoughts?



Since its about defence purchases I am pasting a news that I just read.

Govt moves to hike defence FDI up to 100% - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Thats a huge leap from 26% to 100% on the FDI cap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

SUDIP said:


> the rebooting of media houses has started
> 
> *Relience Industry(RIL) to take over Network18 in 4000cr mega deal..*
> "Rajdeep Sardesai will proceed on long leave shortly. The buzz in the Network 18 group is that he may not return.": from above article.
> 
> soory cudn't post the link due to forum's rule



This fella might have been kicked out


----------



## Indrani

AugenBlick said:


> i was hoping someone would know . The birthday of one of the greatest nationalist.



Nathuram Godse. Thanks. Did not know it was his birthday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> Jayalalitha looking for an alliance at the centre with Narendra Modi ?
> 
> Jayalalithaa to Meet Narendra Modi on June 3 Amid Talk of Alliance | NDTV.com
> 
> this will be a real game changer as NDA position in RS will also improve



Navin patnaik also meeting modi today may join NDA ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Soumitra said:


> Jayalalitha looking for an alliance at the centre with Narendra Modi ?
> 
> Jayalalithaa to Meet Narendra Modi on June 3 Amid Talk of Alliance | NDTV.com
> 
> this will be a real game changer as NDA position in RS will also improve




Naveen has already offered issue based support.



Soumitra said:


> Jayalalitha looking for an alliance at the centre with Narendra Modi ?
> 
> Jayalalithaa to Meet Narendra Modi on June 3 Amid Talk of Alliance | NDTV.com
> 
> this will be a real game changer as NDA position in RS will also improve




Amma is a natural ally and hence always well come. RSS had advised BJP in past to make an ally with ideologically closed parties only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

HariPrasad said:


> Naveen has already offered issue based support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amma is a natural ally and hence always well come. RSS had advised BJP in past to make an ally with ideologically closed parties only.



Good we want 400 + strength in LS and a majority in RS. We should get support of all these parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Soumitra said:


> Good we want 400 + strength in LS and a majority in RS. We should get support of all these parties.




It is very much necessary to remove article 370.

Today, everybody want to ally with Modi. An Era of new age politics has begun in India.


----------



## Dillinger

uneducated

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aakash_2410

"Work on Ganga already started."

"SIT formed to bring back black money."

"PM instructs ministers not to hire their relatives for jobs."

"PM directs ministers not to change nomenclature of schemes named after Gandhi family and fall pray to populism."

"PM doesn't want children to learn about his life."

"Officials shocked; when PM didn't request any changes to 7RCR or its' decor."


Finally it feels like there's a government at centre and one that thinks about the country! Very promising start by the government.
Really starting to admire this fella!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

hhhhhmmmmmm............interesting ........



aakash_2410 said:


> "Work on Ganga already started."
> 
> "SIT formed to bring back black money."
> 
> "PM instructs ministers not to hire their relatives for jobs."
> 
> "PM directs ministers not to change nomenclature of schemes named after Gandhi family and fall pray to populism."
> 
> "PM doesn't want children to learn about his life."
> 
> "Officials shocked; when PM didn't request any changes to 7RCR or its' decor."
> 
> 
> Finally it feels like there's a government at centre and one that thinks about the country! Very promising start by the government.
> Really starting to admire this fella!





eeeerrrr......about that SIT on black money ........Supreme court gave center a week to make it ..........so govt had to make it so quick 

here is the news link ......because without that people will start trooling again

Supreme Court gives Centre a week to form SIT on black money : North, News - India Today


----------



## Prometheus

Dillinger said:


> uneducated




punjab's education minister is 10th pass .......................and he is doing great work................he assigned ADULT poetry books for class 4th students .............a true visionary...........I hope Tulsi aunty also shows same vision


----------



## JanjaWeed

HariPrasad said:


> Naveen has already offered issue based support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amma is a natural ally and hence always well come. RSS had advised BJP in past to make an ally with ideologically closed parties only.


lol.. all that rhetoric before the election by Congressis about no parties wanting to ally with Modi... & that there is no Modi wave in India.. where are they now?  Chullu bar pani mein doob maro salo!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. all that rhetoric before the election by Congressis about no parties wanting to ally with Modi... & that there is no Modi wave in India.. where are they now?  Chullu bar pani mein doob maro salo!



Anybody think you are going to suddenly wake up to find congress govt. in centre and you are 3 years before elections :p


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> hhhhhmmmmmm............interesting ........



Akela kyaa ukhaad lega? 1 MP against 337 NDA MPs? Let him try.

And one more thing Arun Jaitely will speak in Rajya Sabha and not Lok Sabha so This joker will not be able to do anything.




> eeeerrrr......about that SIT on black money ........Supreme court gave center a week to make it ..........so govt had to make it so quick
> 
> here is the news link ......because without that people will start trooling again
> 
> Supreme Court gives Centre a week to form SIT on black money : North, News - India Today



Firstly BJP had made it a campaign plank to bring back black money so they were going to form this SIT even if the Supreme Court Order was not there. 

Secondly the UPA govt on the counting day had moved to SC for a revision in this order. If NDA wanted they could have easily moved the court themselves. They were serious so they formed this SIT. Not because they wanted to delay it.

And please search the details of the SC judgement regarding SIT. The first judgement had come in 2011 but the congress led UPA tried to push it back many times. The same congress with whose support your favorite party formed the 49 day bhagodi govt in Delhi


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472329767132221440

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

For Marketing Professionals

4Ps of marketing helped Modi become PM: Study - The Times of India


----------



## arp2041

@Soumitra @JanjaWeed @levina @Sidak @Indischer @chak de INDIA had you chk out this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472068359761051649

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

arp2041 said:


> @Soumitra @JanjaWeed @levina @Sidak @Indischer @chak de INDIA had you chk out this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472068359761051649


I get that.
But we should improve security situation all over India such that any woman can go out at night without such incidents happening.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @Soumitra @JanjaWeed @levina @Sidak @Indischer @chak de INDIA had you chk out this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472068359761051649


So what? State administration's top most priority is to uphold & safeguard secularism. Basic needs of common people are not that important. Govts in both these states are the flag bearers of secularism.. please don't blame them!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

HariPrasad said:


> Naveen has already offered issue based support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amma is a natural ally and hence always well come. RSS had advised BJP in past to make an ally with ideologically closed parties only.




Looks like now whole opposition could fit into this.





​



Soumitra said:


> Akela kyaa ukhaad lega? 1 MP against 337 NDA MPs? Let him try.



Correction, In all probability it would be 337 + 37 +20 = 394



Prometheus said:


>




AAPtard logic Bhagwant maan jaise bhale aadmi ko Chootiya bana deta hain.

Arun Jaitely is already a member of RS. Would Bhagwat maan gatecrash RS proceedings to troll jaitely?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arp2041 said:


> @Soumitra @JanjaWeed @levina @Sidak @Indischer @chak de INDIA had you chk out this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472068359761051649



What a shame for us BIMARU people

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> What a shame for us BIMARU people



Bhai every BIMARU state is working towards not being a BIMARU anymore be it MP, or Raj or CG but i don't know wtF is wrong with Bihar & UP?


----------



## Black Widow

arp2041 said:


> Bhai every BIMARU state is working towards not being a BIMARU anymore be it MP, or Raj or CG but i don't know wtF is wrong with Bihar & UP?




Both are still stuck in Castism and Sikkularism.. Both are safe heaven for terrorists...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> Bhai every BIMARU state is working towards not being a BIMARU anymore be it MP, or Raj or CG but i don't know wtF is wrong with Bihar & UP?


MP will be out of BIMARU in 2 years*. Save this post. 2 years 

*HDI metric, state average.


----------



## arp2041

Black Widow said:


> Both are still stuck in Castism and Sikkularism.. Both are safe heaven for terrorists...



until & unless these two doesn't come out of COMA, we don't stand a chance of SUSTAINED double digit growth.


----------



## HariPrasad

arp2041 said:


> Bhai every BIMARU state is working towards not being a BIMARU anymore be it MP, or Raj or CG but i don't know wtF is wrong with Bihar & UP?




Their Governments who still want to play religious and cast card but not the development card.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Modi Govt shows decisiveness, now mulling FDI in railways and infra:

Modi Government shows decisiveness, now mulling over FDI in railways, infrastructure | Niti Central

It's been, 3 days?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

kbd-raaf said:


> Modi Govt shows decisiveness, now mulling FDI in railways and infra:
> 
> Modi Government shows decisiveness, now mulling over FDI in railways, infrastructure | Niti Central
> 
> It's been, 3 days?



I am happy to see, this time railway minister isn't from any regional party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

anonymus said:


> Looks like now whole opposition could fit into this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, In all probability it would be 337 + 37 +20 = 394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAPtard logic Bhagwant maan jaise bhale aadmi ko Chootiya bana deta hain.
> 
> Arun Jaitely is already a member of RS. Would Bhagwat maan gatecrash RS proceedings to troll jaitely?




well According to Bhakts Logic .............where does Finance Minister sits ????? where does he presents budget ???

I tell you ..........this Bhakt logic is very 12th Pass or have B.com Part 1 degree .....if it exist


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> What a shame for us BIMARU people





arp2041 said:


> Bhai every BIMARU state is working towards not being a BIMARU anymore be it MP, or Raj or CG but i don't know wtF is wrong with Bihar & UP?


too many bhaiyyas... not enough Indians!


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> @Soumitra @JanjaWeed @levina @Sidak @Indischer @chak de INDIA had you chk out this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472068359761051649



I hear you!
Sad that still in the villages ppl dont have basic amenities available to them.

Another thing common in all these rapes was that the girls were from dalit families.

So I guess thats a strong indication of the living conditions of the dalits in our country. Value of a dalit life is not even worth a penny...is that what I should conclude from these incidents???
These are heart wrenching incidents....extremely upsetting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> Akela kyaa ukhaad lega? 1 MP against 337 NDA MPs? Let him try.
> 
> And one more thing Arun Jaitely will speak in Rajya Sabha and not Lok Sabha so This joker will not be able to do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly BJP had made it a campaign plank to bring back black money so they were going to form this SIT even if the Supreme Court Order was not there.
> 
> Secondly the UPA govt on the counting day had moved to SC for a revision in this order. If NDA wanted they could have easily moved the court themselves. They were serious so they formed this SIT. Not because they wanted to delay it.
> 
> And please search the details of the SC judgement regarding SIT. The first judgement had come in 2011 but the congress led UPA tried to push it back many times. The same congress with whose support your favorite party formed the 49 day bhagodi govt in Delhi




where does Finance Minister sits in Parliament ???? As i far i can recall ...........I have seen ex-PM MMS speaking in Lok Sabha 


anything else u want to say ???

HS Phoolka has been Made Punjab AAP chief ..............good bye NDA from Punjab .............achhe din aa gaye


----------



## Levina

Contrarian said:


> I get that.
> But we should improve security situation all over India such that any woman can go out at night without such incidents happening.


Providing security is just one of the temporary measures. 
Its the attitude of ppl that should change. These men violate a girl and kill her as if the girl's life doesnt have any importance as if she's an animal....used and trashed...in this case killed.
Respect for women should be ingrained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ajit Doval appointed national security adviser of India


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472345812408606721official now... @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Roybot @Abingdonboy @CorporateAffairs @Jason bourne @jbond197 @paranoiarocks



arp2041 said:


> UP-Bihar walo key khilaf ek shabd mat bolna
> 
> THEY GAVE 104 SEATS OUT OF 120 TO NDA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WITHOUT WHICH MODI SARKAR WOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN POSSIBLE


isi liye bola... too many bhaiyyas!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> too many bhaiyyas... not enough Indians!



UP-Bihar walo key khilaf ek shabd mat bolna 

THEY GAVE 104 SEATS OUT OF 120 TO NDA!!!!!!!!!

WITHOUT WHICH MODI SARKAR WOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN POSSIBLE 

@chak de INDIA @Roybot @jha @any other bhaiya  

Proud of you guys, you did the greatest service for the nation by your power of VOTE!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Will Prime Minister act against his own Minister for breaking law???

Coal and Power mantri sahib has two DINs 
assigned ......................LOL

Piyush Goyal, PC’s son have more than one DIN - The Times of India

chalo koi baat nahi .............jis desh mein shiksha mantri 12th pass ho sakta hai ...............wha par sab kuch chalta hai .


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> I hear you!
> Sad that still in the villages ppl dont have basic amenities available to them.
> 
> Another thing common in all these rapes was that the girls were from dalit families.
> 
> So I guess thats a strong indication of the living conditions of the dalits in our country. Value of a dalit life is not even worth a penny...is that what I should conclude from these incidents???
> These are heart wrenching incidents....extremely upsetting.



Yaar STOP these nonsense of Media  You are better than that.

It was just a co-incidence that they were Dalit, it could have happened to anyone, why pointing out this non sense?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> Ajit Doval appointed national security adviser of India
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472345812408606721official now... @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Roybot @Abingdonboy @CorporateAffairs @Jason bourne @jbond197 @paranoiarocks



good move. He was the former director of IB  from kerala i guess


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Prometheus said:


> chalo koi baat nahi .............jis desh mein shiksha mantri 12th pass ho sakta hai ...............wha par sab kuch chalta hai .



Sahi baat hai Paaji, Transport minister bhi F1 driver na ho to disqualify hona chahiye is hisab se. or Civil Aviation Minister commercial pilot to hona hi mangta hai. Railway minister kamse kam Train driver to hona hi chahiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

chak de INDIA said:


> Sahi baat hai Paaji, Transport minister bhi F1 driver na ho to disqualify hona chahiye is hisab se. or Civil Aviation Minister commercial pilot to hona hi mangta hai. Railway minister kamse kam Train driver to hona hi chahiye.



So which one do you prefer as your transport minister????? Narain Karthikeyan or Karun Chandok.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nair said:


> So which one do you prefer as your transport minister????? Narain Karthikeyan or Karun Chandok.



NK is Ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Yaar STOP these nonsense of Media  You are better than that.
> 
> It was just a co-incidence that they were Dalit, it could have happened to anyone, why pointing out this non sense?



Nonsense???
You gotta be kidding me.
Its not about media....I seriously do think that in states like Haryana & UP voices of dalits 're not heard and 're curbed.
Why this reticence in accepting that those gals were dalits???


----------



## nair

CorporateAffairs said:


> good move. He was the former director of IB  from kerala i guess



Ajit Kumar Doval from Kerala????? I doubt..... never heard "Doval"in kerala


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> good move. He was the former director of IB  from kerala i guess





nair said:


> Ajit Kumar Doval from Kerala????? I doubt..... never heard "Doval"in kerala


He is from Garwal, Uttarakhand!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nair said:


> Ajit Kumar Doval from Kerala????? I doubt..... never heard "Doval"in kerala



He is Robinhood Pandey from UP 



JanjaWeed said:


> He is from Garwal, Uttarakhand!



There was No Uttrankhand when he was Born

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

chak de INDIA said:


> He is Robinhood Pandey from UP





JanjaWeed said:


> He is from Garwal, Uttarakhand!



Kahin ka bhi rehne do.... "Apun ko Kaam se Mathlab hein

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Nonsense???
> You gotta be kidding me.
> Its not about media....I seriously do think that in states like Haryana voices of dalits 're not heard and 're curbed.
> Why this reticence in accepting that those gals were dalits???



No seriously, do you think that the culprits first chked the CASTE of these poor girls before committing the crime? that's insane! (extremely sorry if i sound improper, but genuine query).


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> He is Robinhood Pandey from UP
> 
> 
> 
> There was No Uttrankhand when he was Born


teek hai bhai.. maaf kar do! OK.. he is a bhaiyya from UP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> No seriously, do you think that the culprits first chked the CASTE of these poor girls before committing the crime? that's insane! (extremely sorry if i sound improper, but genuine query).



Do you know that dalits live in certain parts of villages?? And that they 're not allowed to mix with the other castes??
So how difficult it is to pick up a few teenagers from these areas??
And FYI some of the rapes of dalit gals don't even get reported in states like UP and Haryana,the police just refuses to take it. 
Isn't it is easy to understand the psyche of such perpetrators??
Pick up a dalit girl and the chances of the rape case getting suppressed 're more.

Don't tell me you're naive enough to understand this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> No seriously, do you think that the culprits first chked the CASTE of these poor girls before committing the crime? that's insane! (extremely sorry if i sound improper, but genuine query).



I am assuming.... There are idiots in this world and we have our share of them..... It is possible that they select these since they are from a lower caste.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Dillinger said:


> uneducated



Great speaker! She is too good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Do you know that dalits live in certain parts of villages?? And that they 're not allowed to mix with the other castes??
> So how difficult it is to pick up a few teenagers from these areas??
> And FYI some of the rapes of dalit gals don't even get reported in states like UP and Haryana,the police just refuses to take it.
> Isn't it is easy to understand the psyche of such perpetrators??
> Pick up a dalit girl and the chances of the rape case getting suppressed 're more.
> 
> Don't tell me you're naive enough to understand this.



THANKS!!! 

I din't thought in such details, was miffed with media highlighting the CASTE of the girls, I simply hate CASTES (including myne), at the end of the day, I am an Indian.

Ya, you are right, we are in PATHETIC state. SHAME after 67 years of Independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> I din't thought in such details, was miffed with media highlighting the CASTE of the girls, I simply hate CASTES (including myne), at the end of the day, I am an Indian.
> 
> Ya, you are right, we are in PATHETIC state. SHAME after 67 years of Independence.



67 years and we still believe in an age old theory of caste system.
The matrimonial columns talk of brahmin and non brahmin marriages......and the color of skin.
India is in shambolic state but its improving and I am optimistic that ppl who think like you and me are growing in numbers. 

Caste system will be history in next 50years.Chill!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472359661715214337

very cool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rahul9090

Modi govt to set up ‘rape crisis’ cell after 2 girls gang-raped and hanged in UP - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472359661715214337
> 
> very cool


Thats being a loud mouth.


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> 67 years and we still believe in an age old theory of caste system.
> The matrimonial columns talk of brahmin and non brahmin marriages......and the color of skin.
> India is in shambolic state but its improving and I am optimistic that ppl who think like you and me are growing in numbers.
> 
> Caste system will be history in next 50years.Chill!!!



Oh please you're just jealous that you're not as High Caste as @Ayush & *I* !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

anonymus said:


> Looks like now whole opposition could fit into this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Is that kid driving the tractor? Uske paanv brake pe bhi pahunchte hain kyaa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> I dont even have to mention my caste when I say I am a "shuddh" vegetarian.
> But I dont use my caste nor did my dad.
> 
> Some topics are not for kidding @Armstrong
> 
> Or is this your new campaign against me?



Shudh Vegetarian - Big deal....so you're some kind of a *Royal Goat* ! 

My 'new campaign' against you ?  

Eik hi pal mein paraya kar diyaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Shudh Vegetarian - Big deal....so you're some kind of a *Royal Goat* !





Armstrong said:


> My 'new campaign' against you ?





Armstrong said:


> Eik hi pal mein paraya kar diyaa !



So where were we??
Castes.....
Btw do you have "caste system"???
Other than the Shia- sunni divide ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> Thats being a loud mouth.



People got to know what work they are doing considering they were elected by the people . Last time there were complaints that the PM was to silent, now complaint that PM is loudmouth ?


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Still better than being called a *ROYAL HIPPO *



Oh please I'm a meat-eater which makes me a Lion !  

After all it was I who gave Aslan tips to act more like the King of the Jungle in Narnia !  



levina said:


> Fat-cow ....100 kids...and now this.



All of that was said in jest ! 

You called me a White Cockroach & an Apsoo or something so many times too !  

I didn't mind it.....such hypocrisy !  



levina said:


> So where were we??
> Castes.....
> Btw do you have "caste system"???
> Other than the Shia- sunni divide ??



No we don't have a Caste System but we do have Tribal (Biradari) Affiliations of sorts in less developed areas but I suppose so do you & most other South Asian countries ! 

I mean you'd find the occasional family that doesn't marry outside of Syeds or Gujjars or something similar but thankfully they're an insignificant minority ! 

The Sunni-Shia divide isn't present on a societal level that much but yes its there; I suppose a positive fall-out of the current Sectarianism that has gripped Muslim Countries including Pakistan is that people are now actively discouraging this Sectarian Divide & maybe in a few decades it wouldn't be there ! 

To a certain extent it isn't there still because there are no Sunni only or Shia only areas in Pakistan & almost everyone has a relative or two from each other's Sects & almost everyone has a couple of friends from each other's sects - So the differences at a societal level aren't that much because of the intermarriage (and they are many....you'd find countless people where if the Paternal side is Sunni than the Maternal side is Shia or vice versa) & active dislike for Sectarianism ! 

But yes extremist elements from both sides still exist in our society - Unfortunately !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> You called me a White Cockroach & an Apsoo or something so many times too !
> /



White Cockraoch ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

i guess the thread was about indian political corner .... but then ... :chalta hai:


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> People got to know what work they are doing considering they were elected by the people . Last time there were complaints that the PM was to silent, now complaint that PM is loudmouth ?


I would call it the "KEJRIWAL" syndrome 

Kejriwal and his AAP team had effectively used social media to propogate their agenda. 



Armstrong said:


> Oh please I'm a meat-eater which makes me a Lion !
> 
> After all it was I who gave Aslan tips to act more like the King of the Jungle in Narnia !


Finalllllyyyyyyy!!
Amii watched Narnia.
Great!! 



Armstrong said:


> All of that was said in jest !
> 
> You called me a White Cockroach & an Apsoo or something so many times too !
> 
> I didn't mind it.....such hypocrisy !


The difference is that in your case ONLY i called you those names.
But in my case every Tarikh- Danish- Habib called me or taunted me with those names.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## surya kiran



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> The difference is that in your case ONLY i called you those names.
> But in my case every Tarikh- Danish- Habib called me or taunted me with those names.



I'm sorry !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

In Bhagwad Gita, God says something like whenever there is rise of Adharma in India then in order to restore the path of Dharma he as an incarnate will born on earth from ages to ages. No wonder all of his incarnations were born in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> I'm sorry !




*plays a sad background music*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Punjab CM Parkash Singh Badal cautions Modi govt against any hasty decision on Article 370 - The Times of India


----------



## AugenBlick

Android said:


> In Bhagwad Gita, God says something like whenever there is rise of Adharma in India then in order to restore the path of Dharma he as an incarnate will born on earth from ages to ages. No wonder all of his incarnations were born in UP.


----------



## Rahul9090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472401178311925760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Belated Congratulations to everyone on the Historic Mandate in General Elections. 






@arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @levina @Indischer @HariPrasad @jbond197 @Anonymous @Star Wars @Soumitra and others...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> Belated Congratulations to everyone on the Historic Mandate in General Elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @levina @Indischer @HariPrasad @jbond197 @Anonymous @Star Wars @Soumitra and others...



Tu zinda hai sadak ?? 

Mujhe laga tujhe bareilly shift hona pada 

Fir bhi Mubarkaan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472359661715214337
> 
> very cool




Badal Madam ka twitter account tha .................Punjabio neh baand karva diya






Rahul9090 said:


> Punjab CM Parkash Singh Badal cautions Modi govt against any hasty decision on Article 370 - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Belated Congratulations to everyone on the Historic Mandate in General Elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @levina @Indischer @HariPrasad @jbond197 @Anonymous @Star Wars @Soumitra and others...


aah... look who is back! Were you celebrating all this while?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Rahul9090 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472401178311925760


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> Belated Congratulations to everyone on the Historic Mandate in General Elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @levina @Indischer @HariPrasad @jbond197 @Anonymous @Star Wars @Soumitra and others...


Aaapki pyaari Meenakashi lekhi jeet gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> Aaapki pyaari Meenakashi lekhi jeet gayi



Did door to door campaigning for her, usko toh jeetna hi tha. 



JanjaWeed said:


> aah... look who is back! Were you celebrating all this while?



Nah, was busy Travelling - Exploring India....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Rangila said:


> View attachment 33148



Dear Shri Durga Prasad,

In the light of the recent media reports with reference to the removal of my husband’s name from the list of security protectees exempt from security checks at the airport, I would like to bring to your notice that his inclusion on that list came about at the instance of your predecessors in the S.P.G. / Delhi Police and not upon any request by either of us who were informed after the fact. It was done ostensibly to facilitate the coordination of the two separate security agencies at the airport when we traveled together.

Ever since then, it has been a source of constant embarrassment for my husband who has asked me on numerous occasions to have it removed as, in any case, he goes through the full security check and procedure from the normal channel every time he is traveling on his own.

I had verbally conveyed this to the previous Director and the A.I.G. S.P.G. in charge of my security detail on a number of occasions but no action was ever taken on it.
Since the government is now reportedly considering the removal of his name, I would like to inform you that I do not feel it will be correct for my children and me to avail of the facility of exemption of these checks while entering or exiting the airport when we are all traveling together. It is only right for us to go through the normal channel at the airport and be frisked etc. as per normal procedure at such times as you will appreciate that it makes no sense for a family traveling together to fall under different categories of exemption.

I would appreciate if you could put this into practice as soon as the government order canceling my husband’s exemption comes into force.

I would also request you to ensure that when we are entering or exiting the boarding gates there is no disturbance to other passengers and that my security detail behaves in a manner that is discreet and strictly unobtrusive.

Our Future-"Tryst With Destiny": Priyanka ji's Letter to SPG
Thank you for your co-operation and understanding.


----------



## kbd-raaf

@Prometheus

Piyush Goyal - Press Release by Shri Piyush GoyalIt has... | Facebook

Piyush Goyal and the multiple DINs.

What were you saying again mate?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gslv

kbd-raaf said:


> Piyush Goyal - Press Release by Shri Piyush GoyalIt has... | Facebook
> 
> Piyush Goyal and the multiple DINs.
> 
> What were you saying again mate?


you know some ppl are AAPtards . their cap makes them like magneto in x men . nothing can permeate that thick skull. they become dense. AAPtard imply that as badals are bad every party or ppl they associate with are bad. Man if kejriwal had born in previous centuries , these ppl would have said that he is prophet or something .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anonymus

gslv said:


> you know some ppl are AAPtards . their cap makes them like magneto in x men . nothing can permeate that thick skull. they become dense. AAPtard imply that as badals are bad every party or ppl they associate with are bad. Man if kejriwal had born in previous centuries , these ppl would have said that he is prophet or something .




May??? they consider him a prophet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rahul9090



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

arp2041 said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> I din't thought in such details, was miffed with media highlighting the CASTE of the girls, I simply hate CASTES (including myne), at the end of the day, I am an Indian.
> 
> Ya, you are right, we are in PATHETIC state. SHAME after 67 years of Independence.



Again, a wrong way of looking at things. Dalits are politically strong enough to voice their grievances and seek legal protection, so it is utterly wrong to say their cases are being overlooked for being Dalits. There is lack of law and order in UP and monumental corruption which affects every section of the society.


----------



## Levina

Sidak said:


> Belated Congratulations to everyone on the Historic Mandate in General Elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @levina @Indischer @HariPrasad @jbond197 @Anonymous @Star Wars @Soumitra and others...



Oye kitthe re gayi thi???
Pondi me ghum toh nahi hogayi thi?? 
Hope you had fun.

And yeah congrats to you too!!
You've been a Modi supporter for long now.



Indrani said:


> Again, a wrong way of looking at things. Dalits are politically strong enough to voice their grievances and seek legal protection, so it is utterly wrong to say their cases are being overlooked for being Dalits. There is lack of law and order in UP and monumental corruption which affects every section of the society.



How about Haryana???
Not every dalit is fortunate enough. 
IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indrani

levina said:


> How about Haryana???
> Not every dalit is fortunate enough.
> IMO.



Likewise. Dalits are as fortunate or unfortunate as any other community in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Soumitra said:


>


Suna yeh mohtarmae Gazwa-e-Hind pe aa rahi hai....


----------



## Levina

Indrani said:


> Likewise. Dalits are as fortunate or unfortunate as any other community in India.


The name ...the social stigma ...makes them more unfortunate in my opinion.


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> Belated Congratulations to everyone on the Historic Mandate in General Elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @levina @Indischer @HariPrasad @jbond197 @Anonymous @Star Wars @Soumitra and others...




Aha delhi ki sabhi 7 seat le ke aa gayi  congos to u too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

levina said:


> The name ...the social stigma ...makes them more unfortunate in my opinion.



There is no such thing exclusively for dalits alone. Brahmins were hounded out of TN not so long ago. I personally grew up hearing kids call the Brahmin man who used to come around to collect flowers from people's yard for puja as phool chor derisively. Every community is labeled as something or other. The only major distinguishing feature has been class. Moneyed people, whether upper caste or lower caste, are the only one who get by without discrimination.


----------



## Levina

Indrani said:


> There is no such thing exclusively for dalits alone. Brahmins were hounded out of TN not so long ago. I personally grew up hearing kids call the Brahmin man who used to come around to collect flowers from people's yard for puja as phool chor derisively. Every community is labeled as something or other. The only major distinguishing feature has been class. Moneyed people, whether upper caste or lower caste, are the only one who get by without discrimination.



Money might let a rich dalit get away with it temporarily.
And if what you said was completely true then this news would not have made to the headlines
Upper castes rule Cabinet, backwards MoS - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## Indrani

levina said:


> Money might let a rich dalit get away with it temporarily.
> And if what you said was completely true then this news would not have made to the headlines
> Upper castes rule Cabinet, backwards MoS - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site



Well that is why TOI earned the moniker TOIlet news. We have a PM who belongs to lower caste and that did not matter for TOI, but they started counting the upper caste and lower caste representation in the Cabinet. Do you think that is what Modi was thinking when appointing his ministers? This is like a guest who goes to dawat and instead of enjoying his biryani keeps complaining of the bones in the meat.

This is how they intend to make India free of casteism? By harping on caste in every issue? Is that how you make things irrelevant?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

Armstrong said:


> I'm sorry !



Hehe. You are a sensitive guy. It was a joke. I know you do not intend to be malicious in your words


----------



## HariPrasad

Rahul9090 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472401178311925760




Baiman. Ab tak kyun kucch bola nahi Das sal ke liye. Now she is trying to save her face.



Sidak said:


> Belated Congratulations to everyone on the Historic Mandate in General Elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @chak de INDIA @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @levina @Indischer @HariPrasad @jbond197 @Anonymous @Star Wars @Soumitra and others...




Yes 

This is a new Era of politics where every decision of government shall be guided by National interest and not by appeasement politics or vote bank politics.



Sidak said:


> Nah, was busy Travelling - Exploring India....




i TOO WAS on a tour to Haridwar with my parents. Missed all those excitement movements of Exit poll and result of 16th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Indrani said:


> Well that is why TOI earned the moniker TOIlet news. We have a PM who belongs to lower caste and that did not matter for TOI, but they started counting the upper caste and lower caste representation in the Cabinet. Do you think that is what Modi was thinking when appointing his ministers? This is like a guest who goes to dawat and instead of enjoying his biryani keeps complaining of the bones in the meat.
> 
> This is how they intend to make India free of casteism? By harping on caste in every issue? Is that how you make things irrelevant?


That was not about Modi...,
That was just an example to show how ingrained caste system is in India.
Well if the government really wants to do something about it then they should stop asking ppl to fill in caste columns in every government document. What purpose does it serve???
It deepens the abyss between the classes...JMHO.


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> Nonsense???
> You gotta be kidding me.
> Its not about media....I seriously do think that in states like Haryana & UP voices of dalits 're not heard and 're curbed.
> Why this reticence in accepting that those gals were dalits???



@levina thank you for bringing this up.

Yep. what you say is true.

And the victims were chosen because of their caste. Because the police either ridicule them, or dismiss the case out of hand.

Honestly, I have read interviews and video clippings where upper caste men fully justified the rape.

They actually said on camera things about Dalits that would make KKK blush.

I am not exaggerating, I am not making this up. It's like there are two Indias. One India where Asaram Bapu's comments about Nirbhaya were sheer non-sense and vomit-inducing.

There is another world, the constituency that people like Asaram Bapu play to. This is where the rape victim falling to their knees and calling the rapist 'Bhaiya' will save them.

This is the India where it is perfectly O.K. to engage in caste bigotry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

levina said:


> That was not about Modi...,
> That was just an example to show how ingrained caste system is in India.
> Well if the government really wants to do something about it then they should stop asking ppl to fill in caste columns in every government document. What purpose does it serve???
> It deepens the abyss between the classes...JMHO.



They need some one like Sri Sri Vivekanandan open their eyes...... He did it to Mallus long back, our caste system was much worse than what it is in other state.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Ravi Nair said:


> @levina thank you for bringing this up.
> 
> Yep. what you say is true.
> 
> And the victims were chosen because of their caste. Because the police either ridicule them, or dismiss the case out of hand.
> 
> Honestly, I have read interviews and video clippings where upper caste men fully justified the rape.
> 
> They actually said on camera things about Dalits that would make KKK blush.



Mulayam singh said "Larkoon se galti ho jaati hai".
And yesterday when his son Akhilesh yadav was asked about the rapes that happened in his state his reply to the journo was "Are you not safe???".
How can I forget that this is the same guy who was beaten black and blue during a new year's party in Lucknow for teasing an army officer's daughter.




Ravi Nair said:


> I am not exaggerating, I am not making this up. It's like there are two Indias. One India where Asaram Bapu's comments about Nirbhaya were sheer non-sense and vomit-inducing.
> 
> There is another world, the constituency that people like Asaram Bapu play to. This is where the rape victim falling to their knees and calling the rapist 'Bhaiya' will save them.
> 
> This is the India where it is perfectly O.K. to engage in caste bigotry.


I believe that caste caste system is still very deep rooted in the hindu society.Though the new generation snubs it but then too I 've seen ppl who go about trumpeting their "high-caste".
Frankly I get an awkward feeling when i meet such ppl. 
Btw @Armstrong is one of them. 




nair said:


> They need some one like Sri Sri Vivekanandan open their eyes...... He did it to Mallus long back, our caste system was much worse than what it is in other state.....


Nair,you know I could not believe my eyes when I saw a movie which was about caste system in Kerala. The movie showed some really pathetic rules these low caste ppl and their women had to follow. I dont think I could finish that movie.


----------



## nair

levina said:


> Nair,you know I could not believe my eyes when I saw a movie which was about caste system in Kerala. The movie showed some really pathetic rules these low caste ppl and their women had to follow. I dont think I could finish that movie.



I haven't seen any movie though, but read enough to know how bad was the system here.... That made Vivekananda to call kerala *"Brandalayam"*

I have seen it myself, My grand mother used to be called "thamburatti" by the so called 'Low caste people"..... During my child hood my best friend was from a poor family and was a SC, and i know how much struggle i had to keep that friendship intact....It was really bad.... 

I shall tell you an interesting aspect, There are 61 type of nairs and i know people who consider some types of nair to be inferior and they treat them like a low caste one.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

levina said:


> That was not about Modi...,
> That was just an example to show how ingrained caste system is in India.
> Well if the government really wants to do something about it then they should stop asking ppl to fill in caste columns in every government document. What purpose does it serve???
> It deepens the abyss between the classes...JMHO.



Yes, the govt should, but then the govt did not because then they would not be able to play vote bank politics and keep the country divided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

nair said:


> I haven't seen any movie though, but read enough to know how bad was the system here.... That made Vivekananda to call kerala *"Brandalayam"*
> 
> I have seen it myself, My grand mother used to be called "thamburatti" by the so called 'Low caste people"..... During my child hood my best friend was from a poor family and was a SC, and i know how much struggle i had to keep that friendship intact....It was really bad....
> 
> I shall tell you an interesting aspect, There are 61 type of nairs and i know people who consider some types of nair to be inferior and they treat them like a low caste one.....



Adding to that, we cannot ignore the contribution from CPI/M on handling this mess..... The very idea of those parties were to fight against discrimination by elites.... and those days the elites and rich were from higher caste.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> I shall tell you an interesting aspect, There are 61 type of nairs and i know people who consider some types of nair to be inferior and they treat them like a low caste one.....


Hehehe yeah I've heard about it.
But then being from an army background,we hardly ever talked about castes and religions at home.
So my knowledge was very very limited on this subject till I met some civilians. 



nair said:


> Adding to that, we cannot ignore the contribution from CPI/M on handling this mess..... The very idea of those parties were to fight against discrimination by elites.... and those days the elites and rich were from higher caste.....


Hmmm
So was it for the same reason that Bengal also saw uprise of communists??



Indrani said:


> Yes, the govt should, but then the govt did not because then they would not be able to play vote bank politics and keep the country divided.


Spot on!!
Vote bank politics- A Nehruvian era ghost which still haunts our country.


----------



## Prometheus

gslv said:


> you know some ppl are AAPtards . their cap makes them like magneto in x men . nothing can permeate that thick skull. they become dense. AAPtard imply that as badals are bad every party or ppl they associate with are bad. Man if kejriwal had born in previous centuries , these ppl would have said that he is prophet or something .





not only Badals but we have some mighty BJP gundas in Punjab 

go check what ur Minister Anil Joshi is doing

There is nothing you can tell bad about AAP -Punjab that would make BJP/Akali-Punjab look good.

hey .....I said Punjab is facing a AAP huricane .............peeps here abused me laughed at me ..............and now after the result ..............they are finding hard to digest .



kbd-raaf said:


> @Prometheus
> 
> Piyush Goyal - Press Release by Shri Piyush GoyalIt has... | Facebook
> 
> Piyush Goyal and the multiple DINs.
> 
> What were you saying again mate?




wow ...............a press release ????

some one inform CIA swamy uncle to file a case in this regard ...................


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> not only Badals but we have some mighty BJP gundas in Punjab
> 
> go check what ur Minister Anil Joshi is doing
> 
> There is nothing you can tell bad about AAP -Punjab that would make BJP/Akali-Punjab look good.
> 
> .



IMO, AAP should have concentrated on Delhi, Haryana, Punjab. Consolidated and then expanded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

TO BJP SUPPORTers and some Bhakts 


Learn to take criticism in a constructive way .

A person who showcases ur shortcomings is ur true friend ( xD)

well only if Bhakts knows how to be civil



Ravi Nair said:


> IMO, AAP should have concentrated on Delhi, Haryana, Punjab. Consolidated and then expanded.




whatever.......................it doesnot matter ...................Punjab BJP /Akalis needed to be taught a lesson ............its done .

positive news are coming .............the gundas appointed by them as "AREA CHIEFs" or halka incharge have become civil in some regards .

crack down on drugs have started .....

a minister is fired for drug connections .....................etc etc \\

hope if the things went on like this ............Punjab will survive ))




Punjab Police is best ........................they placed notifications on every entrance of a village ........labbelling village as hub of drug smuggler 

so much for a knee jerk rxn from election results ...........lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Ravi Nair said:


> IMO, AAP should have concentrated on Delhi, Haryana, Punjab. Consolidated and then expanded.


Let's see how they perform in Delhi assembly election. First time BJP may have taken them lightly not this time. This time they should aim to get 40 - 45 seats


----------



## INDIC

nair said:


> Adding to that, we cannot ignore the contribution from CPI/M on handling this mess..... The very idea of those parties were to fight against discrimination by elites.... and those days the elites and rich were from higher caste.....



Although socialist or central-left ideologies indeed helped India to get rid of many social problems but still we went too far in our fantasization with it and that's the mean reason that this country is still mainly a poor country while other third world countries performed better than us. It created a system of wasting money on perk distribution, anti-development and anti-business policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Dilip Padgaonkar apologizes*

Dear Sentinels of the Republic,

We goofed. Every assumption we made during the election campaign has been savaged. Each one was premised on the values we cherish — freedom, justice and fraternity. Yet all that we did to promote them was to create fear in the minds of voters: fear of Hindu nationalists gaining control of levers of the state. It prompted us to clutch at the slenderest straw in the wind. That compounded our discomfiture.

We assumed, for example, that while Congress was fated to pay dearly for its follies, its tally of seats would allow it to be at least a bit player in the formation of the next government. That didn’t happen. We also reckoned that BJP-led NDA would fail to reach the halfway mark. This would compel it to rope in ‘secular’ non-Congress, non-Left regional parties to take a shot at governance. The latter, we took for granted, would extract their pound of flesh: deny Narendra Modi any role in the new dispensation.

*Towards this goal we added our two-penny bit. We missed no chance to harp on Modi’s RSS background. Time and again we raked up the 2002 violence in Gujarat. We pooh-poohed the ‘clean chit’ the Supreme Court-appointed Special Investigation Team and a lower court in Ahmedabad had given Modi. We picked gaping holes in his much-vaunted development model. And when this was not enough to corner BJP’s prime ministerial candidate, we latched on to Snoopgate. On all these counts, we came a cropper.*

Congress suffered its worst rout in history. So did the Left parties. Caste-based formations that wore secularism on their sleeves were flattened too. On the other hand, BJP got what it wanted: a 272+ outcome. No non-Congress party had secured a majority on its own since the first general elections in 1952. Add to this the seats gained by BJP’s pre-poll allies. That placed NDA in an invincible position.

*So why did we lose the plot? The plain answer is that we misread the nation’s mood. We didn’t gauge the depth and sweep of the rage against UPA. The dread possibility of ‘communal’ forces coming to power, we believed, would override all other concerns of the electorate, including the lacklustre leadership of the UPA government and of Rahul Gandhi, Congress’s undeclared mascot. We drew a blank.*

An equally miserable failure of ours was to underestimate the spell Modi cast on the electorate. Armed with a high-tech media blitz, he led an intensive, spirited campaign built around his personality. He tapped into voters’ dismay and frustration over the ineptitude and shenanigans of the Manmohan Singh dispensation. He pinned responsibility on the Gandhi family’s dynastic rule. He also tapped into voters’ yearning for a leader endowed with the will and aptitude to bring prosperity to the people, ensure clean and effective governance, provide security and instil national pride in citizens.

We made light of all this. The so-called Modi wave, we argued, was the handiwork of media that had been bought over by India Inc. Poll results showed how hopelessly we were off the mark: education, jobs, sound civic services and good governance mattered more to voters than narratives of victimhood replete with populist promises.

We still try to comfort ourselves with the thought that almost seven out of 10 voters didn’t cast their lot with BJP. Comfort can’t get colder than this. What we need is to acknowledge the flaws in our idea of secularism. Correctly or otherwise, it has been perceived as a hostile attitude to even the most uplifting traditions of India’s myriad religious and spiritual traditions. And, by that token, it has been equated with an indulgent attitude to Muslim extremism. A course correction is in order.

We also need to renounce our animus against economic reforms and modernisation of our armed forces. At the same time, we must not lower our vigil to ensure that casteist, communal, sexist, hyper-nationalist and regional chauvinist forces of all shades do not threaten the fundamental rights of citizens. These rights are the foundation on which rests the edifice of our Republic. And we remain its steadfast sentinels.

A missive to distraught liberals | Times of India Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Congress paid for its populism, defeated in polls: Manish Tewari - The Times of India

Finally understnading why they lost so holistically

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indrani

Soumitra said:


> Congress paid for its populism, defeated in polls: Manish Tewari - The Times of India
> 
> Finally understnading why they lost so holistically



They should not be forgiven ever.



Soumitra said:


> *Dilip Padgaonkar apologizes*
> 
> Dear Sentinels of the Republic,
> 
> We goofed. Every assumption we made during the election campaign has been savaged. Each one was premised on the values we cherish — freedom, justice and fraternity. Yet all that we did to promote them was to create fear in the minds of voters: fear of Hindu nationalists gaining control of levers of the state. It prompted us to clutch at the slenderest straw in the wind. That compounded our discomfiture.
> 
> We assumed, for example, that while Congress was fated to pay dearly for its follies, its tally of seats would allow it to be at least a bit player in the formation of the next government. That didn’t happen. We also reckoned that BJP-led NDA would fail to reach the halfway mark. This would compel it to rope in ‘secular’ non-Congress, non-Left regional parties to take a shot at governance. The latter, we took for granted, would extract their pound of flesh: deny Narendra Modi any role in the new dispensation.
> 
> *Towards this goal we added our two-penny bit. We missed no chance to harp on Modi’s RSS background. Time and again we raked up the 2002 violence in Gujarat. We pooh-poohed the ‘clean chit’ the Supreme Court-appointed Special Investigation Team and a lower court in Ahmedabad had given Modi. We picked gaping holes in his much-vaunted development model. And when this was not enough to corner BJP’s prime ministerial candidate, we latched on to Snoopgate. On all these counts, we came a cropper.*
> 
> Congress suffered its worst rout in history. So did the Left parties. Caste-based formations that wore secularism on their sleeves were flattened too. On the other hand, BJP got what it wanted: a 272+ outcome. No non-Congress party had secured a majority on its own since the first general elections in 1952. Add to this the seats gained by BJP’s pre-poll allies. That placed NDA in an invincible position.
> 
> *So why did we lose the plot? The plain answer is that we misread the nation’s mood. We didn’t gauge the depth and sweep of the rage against UPA. The dread possibility of ‘communal’ forces coming to power, we believed, would override all other concerns of the electorate, including the lacklustre leadership of the UPA government and of Rahul Gandhi, Congress’s undeclared mascot. We drew a blank.*
> 
> An equally miserable failure of ours was to underestimate the spell Modi cast on the electorate. Armed with a high-tech media blitz, he led an intensive, spirited campaign built around his personality. He tapped into voters’ dismay and frustration over the ineptitude and shenanigans of the Manmohan Singh dispensation. He pinned responsibility on the Gandhi family’s dynastic rule. He also tapped into voters’ yearning for a leader endowed with the will and aptitude to bring prosperity to the people, ensure clean and effective governance, provide security and instil national pride in citizens.
> 
> We made light of all this. The so-called Modi wave, we argued, was the handiwork of media that had been bought over by India Inc. Poll results showed how hopelessly we were off the mark: education, jobs, sound civic services and good governance mattered more to voters than narratives of victimhood replete with populist promises.
> 
> We still try to comfort ourselves with the thought that almost seven out of 10 voters didn’t cast their lot with BJP. Comfort can’t get colder than this. What we need is to acknowledge the flaws in our idea of secularism. Correctly or otherwise, it has been perceived as a hostile attitude to even the most uplifting traditions of India’s myriad religious and spiritual traditions. And, by that token, it has been equated with an indulgent attitude to Muslim extremism. A course correction is in order.
> 
> We also need to renounce our animus against economic reforms and modernisation of our armed forces. At the same time, we must not lower our vigil to ensure that casteist, communal, sexist, hyper-nationalist and regional chauvinist forces of all shades do not threaten the fundamental rights of citizens. These rights are the foundation on which rests the edifice of our Republic. And we remain its steadfast sentinels.
> 
> A missive to distraught liberals | Times of India Blogs



Someone land a kick on the back of this sentinel.

A beautiful reply to Mr. Padgaonkar from the comment section:

"What a condescending self-amnesty is this??? Utter Nonsense and Rubbish - That is what it is!!! Do these guys think that they can play this stupid drama of fake self-criticism and get away with a dishonest self-pardon? The fact is, the crooked gang of pseudo-intellectual literary-mercenaries, hired and nurtured on a global scale by Modi haters, can never ever learn any positive lessons. Modi has to continuously exercise maximum precaution against these venomous snakes who were crushed and wounded by 2014 election verdict, and are making the fake conciliatory noises now, only to bide their time, and be ready to attack him again with their deadly fangs on the earliest possible opportunity. If they do not get the opportunity in the near future, they will most likely cook one. They had already deployed these tactics by trying to make the shadow of Assam and Muzaffarnagar riots somehow stick to Modi, but the people of these very states saw the despicable acts of these enemies of Modi and taught them the lessons of their lifetimes. By failing to unconditionally acknowledge, even today, that they had all along knowingly and deliberately propagated lies, falsehoods, innuendos against Modi, his party, and his family, over the last twelve years to help the blood sucking corrupt parasites survive at the cost of blood and sweat of common masses of India, they are again showing their true colors. The hatred and vice of such evil gangs will not go away till the end of their very existence. The only solution for the electorate is to carefully guard against them, and teach them the lessons they deserve, again and again in 2019, 2024, 2029 and so on..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Congress paid for its populism, defeated in polls: Manish Tewari - The Times of India
> 
> Finally understnading why they lost so holistically


What's the point... They'll still keep playing the same old dirty politics, with Gandhis at the helm & nothing will change with Congress. They are only humble now due to the proper thrashing they received at the hands of Indian public. Let them win a state or two in coming elections...you'll see all that arrogance coming straight back to the fore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

nair said:


> Ajit Kumar Doval from Kerala????? I doubt..... never heard "Doval"in kerala



Hmm, but he belongs to Kerala batch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

INDIC said:


> Although socialist or central-left ideologies indeed helped India to get rid of many social problems but still we went too far in our fantasization with it and that's the mean reason that this country is still mainly a poor country while other third world countries performed better than us. It created a system of wasting money on perk distribution, anti-development and anti-business policies.



Well the ideologies of left was very relevant in 20th century i mean 1950 to 1990......


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Soumitra said:


> Congress paid for its populism, defeated in polls: Manish Tewari - The Times of India
> 
> Finally understnading why they lost so holistically


--
tull gandhi fam is on top.. 
nothng wil change..
problem not much with bogie but engine.. so chage asap..


----------



## Soumitra

*Centre gives golf-loving babus a bout of the jitters*

NEW DELHI: *There is a strong buzz within the home ministry that the PMO is drawing up a list of IAS and IPS officers who regularly play golf. The exercise is apparently on the assumption that the focus of such officers is a bit misplaced. The information has sent officers into a tizzy with golfers stressing they were non-regulars while others insisting they never visited a golf course in their life.*

Sources said such a list is reportedly being prepared for all ministries and could give quite a few high-flying bureaucrats some nervous moments. Golf is popular among senior IAS and IPS officers and is seen as a sport of the administrative class that hobnobs with the high and mighty. It is specially popular with the defence services which has a major chunk of golf courses in the country.

A senior government official said, "We have heard that the PMO is drawing up a list of golfing officers. I am not a golfer so I am not bothered. Those spending considerable time on golf courses must be nervous." Another officer clarified, "I have been to a golf course only once. Found the game very boring and never went back."

According to a 2009 estimate, around 700 civil servants including IAS, IFS and IPS officers, regularly play golf in eight zones of the country earmarked by All India Civil Services Golf Society. In the NCR alone, around 250 bureaucrats or former bureaucrats happen to be avid golfers out of which over a dozen are secretaries or secretary-equivalent officers.

Love for golf and golf clubs among bureaucrats is such that as all offices around Rashtrapati Bhavan, including North and South Blocks, declared a half-day on the day of PM Narendra Modi's swearing in, most golf courses in the area were booked from 2 pm onwards to celebrate the unexpected holiday.

Centre gives golf-loving babus a bout of the jitters - The Times of India

Ab aayenge Babu line par

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

declared a half-day on the day of PM Narendra Modi's swearing in, most golf courses in the area were booked from 2 pm onwards to celebrate the unexpected holiday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472647473308000256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Soumitra said:


> *Centre gives golf-loving babus a bout of the jitters*
> 
> NEW DELHI: *There is a strong buzz within the home ministry that the PMO is drawing up a list of IAS and IPS officers who regularly play golf. The exercise is apparently on the assumption that the focus of such officers is a bit misplaced. The information has sent officers into a tizzy with golfers stressing they were non-regulars while others insisting they never visited a golf course in their life.*
> 
> Sources said such a list is reportedly being prepared for all ministries and could give quite a few high-flying bureaucrats some nervous moments. Golf is popular among senior IAS and IPS officers and is seen as a sport of the administrative class that hobnobs with the high and mighty. It is specially popular with the defence services which has a major chunk of golf courses in the country.
> 
> A senior government official said, "We have heard that the PMO is drawing up a list of golfing officers. I am not a golfer so I am not bothered. Those spending considerable time on golf courses must be nervous." Another officer clarified, "I have been to a golf course only once. Found the game very boring and never went back."
> 
> According to a 2009 estimate, around 700 civil servants including IAS, IFS and IPS officers, regularly play golf in eight zones of the country earmarked by All India Civil Services Golf Society. In the NCR alone, around 250 bureaucrats or former bureaucrats happen to be avid golfers out of which over a dozen are secretaries or secretary-equivalent officers.
> 
> Love for golf and golf clubs among bureaucrats is such that as all offices around Rashtrapati Bhavan, including North and South Blocks, declared a half-day on the day of PM Narendra Modi's swearing in, most golf courses in the area were booked from 2 pm onwards to celebrate the unexpected holiday.
> 
> Centre gives golf-loving babus a bout of the jitters - The Times of India
> 
> Ab aayenge Babu line par


----------



## Parul

levina said:


> Oye kitthe re gayi thi???
> Pondi me ghum toh nahi hogayi thi??
> Hope you had fun.
> 
> *And yeah congrats to you too!!*
> You've been a Modi supporter for long now.



Aunty Ji, Thx!!!

Went there with College friends and had a galla time with them. I soon share pics here... Sad part is, college finished, no more outing with them....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

nair said:


> Well the ideologies of left was very relevant in 20th century i mean 1950 to 1990......




Left should have died in 1970's. It was misfortune that when our Industries have developed competency, Indira nuked everything.


----------



## nair

anonymus said:


> Left should have died in 1970's. It was misfortune that when our Industries have developed competency, Indira nuked everything.



I agree with you when it comes to Industries, they are the worst..... I live in Kerala and hardly you can see any industries here.... But There are lot of good things they do which normally we ignore....Left ruled half of the time in kerala, and we are not in a bad shape by the way.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

nair said:


> I agree with you when it comes to Indistries, they are the worst..... I live in Kerala and hardly you can see any industries here.... But There are lot of good things they do which normally we ignore...*.Left ruled half of the time in kerala, and we are not in a bad shape by the way*.....



Seriously,

Kerala is Kerala because Gulfies are too lazy and incompetent to do anything. Remmitances account for humongous share of 16% GDP.

If oil was found in any other country outside gulf; Kerala would have worse social indicators than UP-Bihar.

Agree on some good things argument; the most potent of it disciplining right wing and making them shed retarded Swadeshi ideology. But if retarded Indian population would have voted for Swatantra party which was a right wing party - religiosity; BJP
would not have become a necessity today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

anonymus said:


> Seriously,
> 
> Kerala is Kerala because Gulfies are too lazy and incompetent to do anything. Remmitances account for humongous share of 16% GDP.
> 
> If oil was found in any other country outside gulf; Kerala would have worse social indicators than UP-Bihar.
> 
> Agree on some good things argument; the most potent of it disciplining right wing and making them shed retarded Swadeshi ideology. But if retarded Indian population would have voted for Swatantra party which was a right wing party - religiosity; BJP
> would not have become a necessity today.



You think Gulf is the only place where money is remitted???? "No my dear friend......in..Northern part of Kerala, Ie Malappuram and part of calicut yes.... But that is not the case when you go down south..... we are not only depended on Gulf for that matter.....


----------



## anonymus

nair said:


> You think Gulf is the only place where money is remitted???? "No my dear friend......in..Northern part of Kerala, Ie Malappuram and part of calicut yes.... But that is not the case when you go down south..... we are not only depended on Gulf for that matter.....




Argument would still stand. Prosperity of Kerala is not due to policies that Kerala's politicians have adopted, but inspite of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

anonymus said:


> Argument would still stand. Prosperity of Kerala is not due to policies that Kerala's politicians have adopted, but inspite of it.


In case of Kerala, The exception proves the rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

anonymus said:


> Argument would still stand. Prosperity of Kerala is not due to policies that Kerala's politicians have adopted, but inspite of it.



The problem with people is that for every good thing in kerala they assume that gulf money is the reason..... I agree that it plays a part in it.... But there are several other things which makes kerala better than any other state..... 

Education, Health care are few points to be noted.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

anonymus said:


> Left should have died in 1970's.



Most of social reforms in the form of tough reformist laws were achieved by 1950s. I don't think that ideology was much relevant after that, the ambassador cars reminds me of monopoly and strict market control of that era where development and participation of private sector was seen as a taboo and discouraged. I am extremely happy ambassador car is out of production, I won't miss it.


----------



## anonymus

INDIC said:


> Most of social reforms in the form of tough reformist laws were achieved by 1950s. I don't think that ideology was much relevant after that, the ambassador cars reminds me of monopoly and strict market control of that era where development and participation of private sector was seen as a taboo and discouraged. I am extremely happy ambassador car is out of production, I won't miss it.




Ambassador had potential to become Rolls Royce of India. Union ans Babus killed it.


----------



## INDIC

anonymus said:


> Ambassador had potential to become Rolls Royce of India. Union ans Babus killed it.



I know about unions, they played a big role in making Indians lazy. You may know how Mumbai's textile industry was destroyed by unions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

INDIC said:


> I know about unions, they played a big role in making Indians lazy. You may know how Mumbai's textile industry was destroyed by unions.


Elaborate.


----------



## Rahul9090

AAP senior leader Yogendra Yadav resigns as Haryana in-charge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

PM Narendra Modi abolishes all ministerial groups - The Times of India

Finally that GOM system of coalition dharma is no more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

INDIC said:


> PM Narendra Modi abolishes all ministerial groups - The Times of India
> 
> Finally that GOM system of coalition dharma is no more.


--
*coalition drama


----------



## arp2041

abey band karo iss thread ko varna thodey din me yeh Sansad ban jayegi.............

We have every Ideological IDIOT over here - Capatalists, Communalists, Fascists, Leftists, Centrist & new ones as well - Modics, Congressed, (No way) LEFT.


----------



## INDIC

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> *coalition drama



GOM(group of ministers) system was system where a ministry contained representatives from all coalition parties of the alliance and their approval was needed leading to extreme delay in decision. Since BJP itself has a majority, now such coalition dharma of GOM not needed. Now expect faster decision making after it is removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> abey band karo iss thread ko varna thodey din me yeh Sansad ban jayegi.............
> 
> We have every Ideological IDIOT over here - Capatalists, Communalists, Fascists, Leftists, Centrist & new ones as well - Modics, Congressed, (No way) LEFT.


bina ban ke yehi pe BC kar sakte hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

AugenBlick said:


> bina ban ke yehi pe BC kar sakte hai



No Mate, I welcome you to MY KINGDOM - BIMARU Corner.

You can do every BC there without getting Banned b'coz there are many BCs there


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> No Mate, I welcome you to MY KINGDOM - BIMARU Corner.
> 
> You can do every BC there without getting Banned b'coz there are many BCs there


Nice thread but political BC nahi karna chata wahaan 
Wahan doston waali BC lag rahi hai.
This thread is nice.
All Pakis intimidated by size


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> abey band karo iss thread ko varna thodey din me yeh Sansad ban jayegi.............
> 
> We have every Ideological IDIOT over here - Capatalists, Communalists, Fascists, Leftists, Centrist & new ones as well - Modics, Congressed, (No way) LEFT.




ok theek hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@Indischer @chak de INDIA @Sidak @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @ExtraOdinary @jha others do you know whats trending on TWITTER???

#kejriwal4vadodara !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indischer

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer @chak de INDIA @Sidak @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @ExtraOdinary @jha others do you know whats trending on TWITTER???
> 
> #kejriwal4vadodara !!!!


 Iss baar deposit haar ne ki khwahish hoga.


----------



## arp2041

Indischer said:


> Iss baar deposit haar ne ki khwahish hoga.



Narendra Modi ji toh fir bhi badey dyawan hai...........socho agar Amit Shah Vadodara sey ladenge toh???   ----------------------------> #kejriwalfakeencounter !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @Indischer @chak de INDIA @Sidak @JanjaWeed @chak de INDIA @ExtraOdinary @jha others do you know whats trending on TWITTER???
> 
> #kejriwal4vadodara !!!!


lol... who is he going to fight against? Even a lamp post under BJP banner will make sure that Kejri loses his deposit in Vadodara!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

Centre to track down illegal Bangladeshi residents

*New Delhi: *The Narendra Modi government is set to launch its first major initiative to fulfil its election promise of sending back illegal Bangladeshi migrants. The issue was repeatedly flagged by Mr Modi during his election rallies in West Bengal and other states.

For the first time in 50 years, a mammoth exercise will be undertaken to identify all illegal Bangladeshi migrants settled in Assam after 1971. The National Register of Citizens (NRC), 1951, in Assam will be the benchmark and will be updated with the 1971 electoral rolls. Incidentally, the exercise was abandoned by the UPA government in 2010 even before it could be rolled out after it developed cold feet fearing a communal backlash.

*Also watch: Narendra Modi vowing to send back illegal Bangladeshis*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> lol... who is he going to fight against? Even a lamp post under BJP banner will make sure that Kejri loses his deposit in Vadodara!


I think Arun Jaitely should fight from Vadodara


----------



## Parul

Are yaha atm tha...kaha gaya??
Are yaha fly over tha ...kaha gaya??
Are yaha airport tha ...kaha gaya??
Are yaha metro thi ...kaha gayi??
Are yaha Congress thi ...kaha gai??

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> Are yaha atm tha...kaha gaya??
> Are yaha fly over tha ...kaha gaya??
> Are yaha airport tha ...kaha gaya??
> Are yaha metro thi ...kaha gayi??
> Are yaha Congress thi ...kaha gai??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Opinion
*Real India*
Dr Farrukh Saleem
Sunday, June 01, 2014 
From Print Edition






Capital suggestion

Fact 1: There are 1.2 billion humans in the world who live in extreme poverty. Fact 2: Of the 1.2 billion, 33 percent of the world’s poor live in India. Fact 3: India has a population of 1.237 billion. Fact 4: Of the 1.237 billion Indians, 850 million earn $2 or less per day (that is 2 out of every 3 Indians).

Yes, ‘India Shining’ was a marketing slogan developed by Grey Worldwide, the New York-based advertising firm. Yes, the Vajpayee government spent in excess of $20 million promoting the slogan (and yet the BJP lost the 2004 general election). Yes, there was a time when India’s growth rate was among the top in the world.

More recently, the rate of growth has crashed. More recently, stubborn budgetary deficits are crippling the economy. More recently, the current account gap soared to 6.7 percent of GDP. More recently, the Indian rupee is in free fall.

Education standards are falling like nine pins. According to the Annual Status of Education Report: “By their fifth year of schooling, only half of rural pupils can solve a calculation like 43 minus 24. Barely a quarter can read an English sentence like “What is the time?”

India’s model of economic development is failing. According to The New York Times: “Structural problems were inherent in India’s unusual model of economic development, which relied on a limited pool of skilled labor rather than an abundant supply of cheap, unskilled, semiliterate labor. This meant that India specialized in call centers, writing software for European companies and providing back-office services for American health insurers and law firms and the like, rather than in a manufacturing model. Other economies that have developed successfully – Taiwan, Singapore, South Korea and China – relied in their early years on manufacturing, which provided more jobs for the poor.”

Last year, The Economist covered the Indian economy under the following headlines: “Angry young Indians; What a waste; How India is throwing away the world’s biggest economic opportunity.”

Arundhati Roy, the Indian political activist and the author of ‘The God of small things’, believes that “India’s chosen development model has a genocidal core to it” and that “bloodshed is inherent to this model of development.” According to Arundhati, “now, we have a democratically elected totalitarian government.”

“I see the induction of religion in politics”, wrote Kuldip Nayar, the veteran Indian journalist, author and columnist. “India’s new language of killing,” wrote Praveen Swami of The Hindu. Subir Sinha of the University of London, in a 927-word article, explained ‘Why India’s new PM may bring disaster to India.’

According to the Association for Democratic Reforms, 186 members of the elected lower house of parliament, 34 percent of the total, are facing criminal charges of inciting communal disharmony, murder, kidnapping and robbery.

For the record, India is already the biggest buyer of arms on the face of the planet. A religious extremist at the helm of affairs along with a failing economy could be disastrous both for India and the region.

The writer is a columnist based in Islamabad. Email: farrukh15@hotmail.com 

Twitter: @saleemfarrukh


----------



## AugenBlick

fatman17 said:


> Opinion
> *Real India*
> Dr Farrukh Saleem
> Sunday, June 01, 2014
> From Print Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capital suggestion
> 
> Fact 1: There are 1.2 billion humans in the world who live in extreme poverty. Fact 2: Of the 1.2 billion, 33 percent of the world’s poor live in India. Fact 3: India has a population of 1.237 billion. Fact 4: Of the 1.237 billion Indians, 850 million earn $2 or less per day (that is 2 out of every 3 Indians).
> 
> Yes, ‘India Shining’ was a marketing slogan developed by Grey Worldwide, the New York-based advertising firm. Yes, the Vajpayee government spent in excess of $20 million promoting the slogan (and yet the BJP lost the 2004 general election). Yes, there was a time when India’s growth rate was among the top in the world.
> 
> More recently, the rate of growth has crashed. More recently, stubborn budgetary deficits are crippling the economy. More recently, the current account gap soared to 6.7 percent of GDP. More recently, the Indian rupee is in free fall.
> 
> Education standards are falling like nine pins. According to the Annual Status of Education Report: “By their fifth year of schooling, only half of rural pupils can solve a calculation like 43 minus 24. Barely a quarter can read an English sentence like “What is the time?”
> 
> India’s model of economic development is failing. According to The New York Times: “Structural problems were inherent in India’s unusual model of economic development, which relied on a limited pool of skilled labor rather than an abundant supply of cheap, unskilled, semiliterate labor. This meant that India specialized in call centers, writing software for European companies and providing back-office services for American health insurers and law firms and the like, rather than in a manufacturing model. Other economies that have developed successfully – Taiwan, Singapore, South Korea and China – relied in their early years on manufacturing, which provided more jobs for the poor.”
> 
> Last year, The Economist covered the Indian economy under the following headlines: “Angry young Indians; What a waste; How India is throwing away the world’s biggest economic opportunity.”
> 
> Arundhati Roy, the Indian political activist and the author of ‘The God of small things’, believes that “India’s chosen development model has a genocidal core to it” and that “bloodshed is inherent to this model of development.” According to Arundhati, “now, we have a democratically elected totalitarian government.”
> 
> “I see the induction of religion in politics”, wrote Kuldip Nayar, the veteran Indian journalist, author and columnist. “India’s new language of killing,” wrote Praveen Swami of The Hindu. Subir Sinha of the University of London, in a 927-word article, explained ‘Why India’s new PM may bring disaster to India.’
> 
> According to the Association for Democratic Reforms, 186 members of the elected lower house of parliament, 34 percent of the total, are facing criminal charges of inciting communal disharmony, murder, kidnapping and robbery.
> 
> For the record, India is already the biggest buyer of arms on the face of the planet. A religious extremist at the helm of affairs along with a failing economy could be disastrous both for India and the region.
> 
> The writer is a columnist based in Islamabad. Email: farrukh15@hotmail.com
> 
> Twitter: @saleemfarrukh


Modi Euphoria Seen Attracting $60 Billion in Foreign Investment - India West: News


----------



## Parul

"Gustakhi Maaf" spoof on Mr. Paltu-G's drama on bail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

fatman17 said:


> Opinion
> *Real India*
> Dr Farrukh Saleem
> Sunday, June 01, 2014
> From Print Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capital suggestion
> 
> Fact 1: There are 1.2 billion humans in the world who live in extreme poverty. Fact 2: Of the 1.2 billion, 33 percent of the world’s poor live in India. Fact 3: India has a population of 1.237 billion. Fact 4: Of the 1.237 billion Indians, 850 million earn $2 or less per day (that is 2 out of every 3 Indians).
> 
> Yes, ‘India Shining’ was a marketing slogan developed by Grey Worldwide, the New York-based advertising firm. Yes, the Vajpayee government spent in excess of $20 million promoting the slogan (and yet the BJP lost the 2004 general election). Yes, there was a time when India’s growth rate was among the top in the world.
> 
> More recently, the rate of growth has crashed. More recently, stubborn budgetary deficits are crippling the economy. More recently, the current account gap soared to 6.7 percent of GDP. More recently, the Indian rupee is in free fall.
> 
> Education standards are falling like nine pins. According to the Annual Status of Education Report: “By their fifth year of schooling, only half of rural pupils can solve a calculation like 43 minus 24. Barely a quarter can read an English sentence like “What is the time?”
> 
> India’s model of economic development is failing. According to The New York Times: “Structural problems were inherent in India’s unusual model of economic development, which relied on a limited pool of skilled labor rather than an abundant supply of cheap, unskilled, semiliterate labor. This meant that India specialized in call centers, writing software for European companies and providing back-office services for American health insurers and law firms and the like, rather than in a manufacturing model. Other economies that have developed successfully – Taiwan, Singapore, South Korea and China – relied in their early years on manufacturing, which provided more jobs for the poor.”
> 
> Last year, The Economist covered the Indian economy under the following headlines: “Angry young Indians; What a waste; How India is throwing away the world’s biggest economic opportunity.”
> 
> Arundhati Roy, the Indian political activist and the author of ‘The God of small things’, believes that “India’s chosen development model has a genocidal core to it” and that “bloodshed is inherent to this model of development.” According to Arundhati, “now, we have a democratically elected totalitarian government.”
> 
> “I see the induction of religion in politics”, wrote Kuldip Nayar, the veteran Indian journalist, author and columnist. “India’s new language of killing,” wrote Praveen Swami of The Hindu. Subir Sinha of the University of London, in a 927-word article, explained ‘Why India’s new PM may bring disaster to India.’
> 
> According to the Association for Democratic Reforms, 186 members of the elected lower house of parliament, 34 percent of the total, are facing criminal charges of inciting communal disharmony, murder, kidnapping and robbery.
> 
> For the record, India is already the biggest buyer of arms on the face of the planet. A religious extremist at the helm of affairs along with a failing economy could be disastrous both for India and the region.
> 
> The writer is a columnist based in Islamabad. Email: farrukh15@hotmail.com
> 
> Twitter: @saleemfarrukh



Hey think tank, what is the message of this article.


----------



## NirmalKrish

fatman17 said:


> Opinion
> *Real India*
> Dr Farrukh Saleem
> Sunday, June 01, 2014
> From Print Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capital suggestion
> 
> Fact 1: There are 1.2 billion humans in the world who live in extreme poverty. Fact 2: Of the 1.2 billion, 33 percent of the world’s poor live in India. Fact 3: India has a population of 1.237 billion. Fact 4: Of the 1.237 billion Indians, 850 million earn $2 or less per day (that is 2 out of every 3 Indians).
> 
> Yes, ‘India Shining’ was a marketing slogan developed by Grey Worldwide, the New York-based advertising firm. Yes, the Vajpayee government spent in excess of $20 million promoting the slogan (and yet the BJP lost the 2004 general election). Yes, there was a time when India’s growth rate was among the top in the world.
> 
> More recently, the rate of growth has crashed. More recently, stubborn budgetary deficits are crippling the economy. More recently, the current account gap soared to 6.7 percent of GDP. More recently, the Indian rupee is in free fall.
> 
> Education standards are falling like nine pins. According to the Annual Status of Education Report: “By their fifth year of schooling, only half of rural pupils can solve a calculation like 43 minus 24. Barely a quarter can read an English sentence like “What is the time?”
> 
> India’s model of economic development is failing. According to The New York Times: “Structural problems were inherent in India’s unusual model of economic development, which relied on a limited pool of skilled labor rather than an abundant supply of cheap, unskilled, semiliterate labor. This meant that India specialized in call centers, writing software for European companies and providing back-office services for American health insurers and law firms and the like, rather than in a manufacturing model. Other economies that have developed successfully – Taiwan, Singapore, South Korea and China – relied in their early years on manufacturing, which provided more jobs for the poor.”
> 
> Last year, The Economist covered the Indian economy under the following headlines: “Angry young Indians; What a waste; How India is throwing away the world’s biggest economic opportunity.”
> 
> Arundhati Roy, the Indian political activist and the author of ‘The God of small things’, believes that “India’s chosen development model has a genocidal core to it” and that “bloodshed is inherent to this model of development.” According to Arundhati, “now, we have a democratically elected totalitarian government.”
> 
> “I see the induction of religion in politics”, wrote Kuldip Nayar, the veteran Indian journalist, author and columnist. “India’s new language of killing,” wrote Praveen Swami of The Hindu. Subir Sinha of the University of London, in a 927-word article, explained ‘Why India’s new PM may bring disaster to India.’
> 
> According to the Association for Democratic Reforms, 186 members of the elected lower house of parliament, 34 percent of the total, are facing criminal charges of inciting communal disharmony, murder, kidnapping and robbery.
> 
> For the record, India is already the biggest buyer of arms on the face of the planet. A religious extremist at the helm of affairs along with a failing economy could be disastrous both for India and the region.
> 
> The writer is a columnist based in Islamabad. Email: farrukh15@hotmail.com
> 
> Twitter: @saleemfarrukh



just pure garbage, literature of no substance, stopped after the first paragraph, and looked down journo based in islamabad, need i say more.


----------



## AugenBlick

Congress’ dilemma: How do you solve a problem like Rahul? | Firstpost

New Delhi: It’s time for Rahul Gandhi to be rewarded again. Others may win laurels for their successes, but the Amethi MP gets feted handsomely each time he fails. And this time he appears to have out-done himself. As the party’s star campaigner for the 2014 Lok Sabha polls, he returned home with just 44 of the 532 seats—162 less than its 2009 tally, 11 short of the number needed to get the status of leader of opposition in the Lok Sabha, one less than the 45 member-Modi cabinet and one more than the 43 years Rahul has to his age. Rahul Gandhi. PTI In presiding over the party’s worst performance since Independence, the Amethi MP has set a dubious record that, his critics aver, could lead to the extinction of the 129 year old organization nurtured after Independence mostly by the Nehru-Gandhi family. So, will Rahul be rewarded and anointed leader of party/leader of the opposition in the Lok Sabha? And if he is handed this task, will be measure up to it? Or will he—like his refusal to join the Manmohan Singh government---shy away from taking any responsibility that requires his continued participation, visibility, availability, dedication and commitment, personality traits that he is seen to be woefully short of? Either way, it’s a losing proposition both for him and his party. This is because the problem is not that the party has lost the elections so badly, but that Rahul himself is a failure and a problem for the party which the Congress can neither jettison nor live with, given the fact that its fate is tied to the Nehru-Gandhi family both in victory or defeat. Rewarding Failure What worries most workers is that despite his failures, Rahul gets rewarded with greater responsibilities even if, along the way, he is ridiculed as Amul baby, Pappu or recently even "joker"---for which a Kerala Congressman was suspended. Rahul’s real test of leadership began, when he was made general secretary in 2007 and tasked to energise the Youth Congress and the National Students Union of India and groom young leaders. He believes that he has done a good job by introducing elections to broadbase and democratize the frontal organizations. But ask any Congressman and he would dismiss the exercise as a dismal failure. "The role of the frontal organizations was to spot and groom talent through nominations. But the introduction of elections has brought in money power. It has allowed those with resources from elite families to dominate the show, thereby squeezing out the poor and the meritorious,’’ said a senior Congress leader who did not want to be named. During the 10 years that Rahul has been in active politics, he has nothing major to show by way of achievements, other than winning 21 out of 80 seats in Uttar Pradesh in 2009 which, in any case, was because of goodwill generated by the performance of UPA-1 under the triumvirate of Manmohan Singh-Sonia Gandhi-Rahul which took their Lok Sabha tally from 145 seats in 2004 to 206 in 2009. Misled into thinking that Rahul perhaps has the magic wand, Sonia began to pass on her mantle to him--with disastrous consequences. Since the 2009 Lok Sabha and assembly polls, there have been elections in 26 states (besides the recent polls in Odisha, Sikkim and Andhra). The Congress won eight, mostly in midsized or small states like Karnataka, Kerala, Assam, Himachal Pradesh, Uttarakhand, Meghalaya, Mizoram and Manipur. In the one big state of West Bengal, its tally rose from 21 to 42 because of its tie-up with Mamata Banerjee’s Trinamool Congress. But these victories could not camouflage Rahul’s failure to deliver in the assembly polls in big states like UP, Bihar, Tamil Nadu, Gujarat, Delhi, Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh which account for 277 seats in 542 member Lok Sabha. But less than a year after the Congress’s shoddy performance in UP and a month after its abject defeat in Gujarat, Rahul was made vice president in January 2013 at a specially convened session which bypassed the main agenda of brainstorming on the reasons for the party’s losses. The conclave stopped short of naming him as the prime ministerial candidate but the carefully crafted show hailed him as the party’s messiah to enthuse workers depressed over serial defeats and worried at the impact of BJP leader Narendra Modi’s arrival on the national scene after his victory in Gujarat. Burdened by the failures of UPA-2 and his own lacklustre campaigns, Rahul led the party to disaster in Delhi, Rajasthan, Chhattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh in December 2013. But he was rewarded again. Early in 2014, he was made chief campaigner---to growing unease among party workers until Sonia decided to head the campaign committee herself. But this was a mere formality, since she allowed him to lead the battle for 2014. But the electorate was unforgiving: it gave the Congress only 44 seats and a 19.3% vote share. Has the Congress president learned something from all this---that Rahul’s rise is inversely proportional to the Congress’s downfall? Or will she fete him again by asking him to lead the MPs in the Lok Sabha? Will Rahul be upto a new task? Given Rahul’s personality traits and his past record, no one other than those close to him want him in that job. The Lok Sabha, they believe, is the only platform they presently have to claw their way into the reckoning through constructive debates, meaningful interventions and active participation and if they squander this opportunity, they may as well write their epitaph. Rahul’s parliamentary performance has been as dismal as his ground level campaigns where he could not even bring 55 MPs to officially become the leader of opposition. The party will now have to depend on the magnanimity of the new Speaker---to be elected when the House meets from June 4-12---for recognizing a Congress member as leader of opposition. Rahul’s attendance and interventions have been sparse. According to PRS, which tracks data on MPs’ parliamentary participation, Rahul did not ask a single question or bring any private members bill in his second term as MP. He participated in just two debates—both relating to the Lokpal bill. Half the time he was absent from the House---his 43% attendance in sharp contrast to the national average of 76%. Data shows that Rahul used only half of the Rs five crore fund allotted to every MP for the development of his constituency. Perhaps because he took a bigger role in the party, he skipped Parliament and did not turn up for the meetings of the standing committee of home of which he was a member. The big question is whether Rahul, who failed to inspire his workers as general secretary and vice president, will be able to do so to the handful of 44 Congress MPs in the new House? No one is ready to give him the benefit of doubt. After all, the Amethi MP—much like the fictional character Don Quixote--- prefers the lofty talk of transforming the Congress and the system and has missed a chance to learn practical politics and governance by not joining the Manmohan Singh’s cabinet. "He does not know how governments function and has not bothered to learn by participating in Parliament. So until he transforms himself, he would not fit in well with the other MPs,’’ said one leader. Congresspersons complain that he was not accessible or available to them as a party leader. As leader of the parliamentary party in the Lok Sabha, he will have to be constantly on his toes, interacting with his own flock as well as with MPs from other parties and with the government representatives. Indeed, the task is so onerous that there reports that most leaders are declining to lead the party even in the Rajya Sabha where the Congress has 67 members. The situation would be even more trying in the Lok Sabha which is a larger and in a way more powerful House since it has the power to bring down a government through a vote of confidence/no confidence or rejecting money bills. Youth Congress members and senior leader Digvijaya Singh are among those who want him to take up the job and lead from the front. "It will allow him to learn,’’ said one such supporter. But those worried about the party’s future do not want to run that risk and are keen that Sonia resume overall charge of the party, including in Parliament. They are already unnerved by Rahul’s promise to "fight for the people’’ and provide a "strong opposition’’ and pray that it is only a part of his well rehearsed speech and does not lead to his elevation as their leader in the Lok Sabha. The difference on opinion on whether or not Rahul should head the group of MPs is best illustrated by the fact that Sonia, as chairperson of the Congress parliamentary party, has not taken any decision in the matter so far. She is likely to keep decision pending until Rahul says "yes" or "no." The final word remains with him.


----------



## Soumitra

A young ladies encounter with Modi and Shankar Singh Vaghela

A train journey and two names to remember - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

still the lesson not learnt

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>बाराबंकी से <a href="Twitter / Search - #bjp">#bjp</a> सांसद प्रियंका सिंह ने <a href="Twitter / Search - #pm">#pm</a> नरेंद्र मोदी के निर्देश की उड़ाई धज्जियां। पिता को ही बनाया सांसद प्रतिनिधि।</p>&mdash; Navbharat Times (@NavbharatTimes) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472979630790422528">June 1, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Rahul9090

PM Modi likely to invite Jayalalithaa to join NDA | Firstpost


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> still the lesson not learnt
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>बाराबंकी से <a href="Twitter / Search - #bjp">#bjp</a> सांसद प्रियंका सिंह ने <a href="Twitter / Search - #pm">#pm</a> नरेंद्र मोदी के निर्देश की उड़ाई धज्जियां। पिता को ही बनाया सांसद प्रतिनिधि।</p>&mdash; Navbharat Times (@NavbharatTimes) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472979630790422528">June 1, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Bhai seriously, can you now atleast act as a sane member & provide SOLUTIONS instead of pointing out PROBLEMS always?

The election campaign is over & we have a Majority govt. first time in 30 years, people have given there CLEAR verdict. Let's work out to make our country better now even if you hate the govt. (either of state or country).

You are NOT @Bhai Zakir pls don't act as one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

@Prometheus aajkal AAP ke neta log TV pe nahi dikhte.


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> A young ladies encounter with Modi and Shankar Singh Vaghela
> 
> A train journey and two names to remember - The Hindu



Constitutional Amendment ...


----------



## cloud_9

GoI's Social Directory (Official Twitter and Facebook handles)

GoI's Social Directory - Pastebin.com


----------



## Chronos

NirmalKrish said:


> just pure garbage, literature of no substance, stopped after the first paragraph, and looked down journo based in islamabad, need i say more.



Actually, the problem he raises is pertinent.

India's reliance on the IT sector relies on a limited pool of workers with specific skills.

Ironically, the answer is Modi. Modi did say an emphasis on manufacturing is needed, Which provides jobs for a bigger pool of semi-skilled workers. It also has a greater multiplier effect.

Modi emphasizes infrastructure projects. Which has been an ongoing complaint for a long time for India. He has made plans for toilets.

India is ranked as one of the worst places to start a business. Modi obviously wants to change this.

When I read the article, my solutions to the issues the journalist raised, are in conformance with Modi's polcies.

What are his solutions? More handouts? More subsidies that India can't afford?

Instead of going on a massive spending binge that subsidizes The poor in he country to live one more day, It makes sense to build up infrastructure, attract industry that allows the 33% of the poor to send their kid to schools.

To be fair, I don't know Dr. Farrukh's political agenda, But if a guy like Modi can usurp India's democractic instituions and checks and balances with ease, that means India's democracy was weak to begin with.

It's funny how he starts listing of all these problems (the standard Indians are so poor, how he forgot about the toilet line, I don't know). And the soultion is Modi's economic agenda.

It's better than Congress's plan anyway.

@NirmalKrish Pretty funny when Pakistanis post articles like this. Their country's reson for existence is blatant sectarianism.

And pretty funny when they lecture us on women's rights.

Both countries have country miules to go.

Indians just need to hunker down and concentrate on the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NirmalKrish

Ravi Nair said:


> Actually, the problem he raises is pertinent.
> 
> India's reliance on the IT sector relies on a limited pool of workers with specific skills.
> 
> Ironically, the answer is Modi. Modi did say an emphasis on manufacturing is needed, Which provides jobs for a bigger pool of semi-skilled workers. It also has a greater multiplier effect.
> 
> Modi emphasizes infrastructure projects. Which has been an ongoing complaint for a long time for India. He has made plans for toilets.
> 
> India is ranked as one of the worst places to start a business. Modi obviously wants to change this.
> 
> When I read the article, my solutions to the issues the journalist raised, are in conformance with Modi's polcies.
> 
> What are his solutions? More handouts? More subsidies that India can't afford?
> 
> Instead of going on a massive spending binge that subsidizes The poor in he country to live one more day, It makes sense to build up infrastructure, attract industry that allows the 33% of the poor to send their kid to schools.
> 
> To be fair, I don't know Dr. Farrukh's political agenda, But if a guy like Modi can usurp India's democractic instituions and checks and balances with ease, that means India's democracy was weak to begin with.
> 
> It's funny how he starts listing of all these problems (the standard Indians are so poor, how he forgot about the toilet line, I don't know). And the soultion is Modi's economic agenda.
> 
> It's better than Congress's plan anyway.
> 
> @NirmalKrish Pretty funny when Pakistanis post articles like this. Their country's reson for existence is blatant sectarianism.
> 
> And pretty funny when they lecture us on women's rights.
> 
> Both countries have country miules to go.
> 
> Indians just need to hunker down and concentrate on the economy.



*"NARENDRA MODI: *Is it possible to have discussions amidst bomb blasts and gunshots? Do you think it is possible to have a discussion amidst the deafening noise of bomb blasts and gunshots? So to have a reasonable discussion, first the blasts and gunshots have to stop

*NARENDRA MODI: *There can be no talks till all this comes to an end. You tell me, we are sitting here but can we continue our conversation if we are surrounded by the noise of bomb blasts and gunshots?

*NARENDRA MODI: *Why do you think negative? If the country looks strong, then even its companions will change, neighbours will change and the atmosphere will change.

*ARNAB GOSWAMI: *But, why don't you say talks and terror cannot continue? That was the position of the BJP in these last few years?

*NARENDRA MODI: *If the country's Government is strong, then the solutions will be found automatically"

Sums the flying F that modi has given, in relation to the importance of cross border menace that is Pakistan.


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


> Congress’ dilemma: How do you solve a problem like Rahul? | Firstpost
> 
> New Delhi: It’s time for Rahul Gandhi to be rewarded again. Others may win laurels for their successes, but the Amethi MP gets feted handsomely each time he fails. And this time he appears to have out-done himself. As the party’s star campaigner for the 2014 Lok Sabha polls, he returned home with just 44 of the 532 seats—162 less than its 2009 tally, 11 short of the number needed to get the status of leader of opposition in the Lok Sabha, one less than the 45 member-Modi cabinet and one more than the 43 years Rahul has to his age. Rahul Gandhi. PTI In presiding over the party’s worst performance since Independence, the Amethi MP has set a dubious record that, his critics aver, could lead to the extinction of the 129 year old organization nurtured after Independence mostly by the Nehru-Gandhi family. So, will Rahul be rewarded and anointed leader of party/leader of the opposition in the Lok Sabha? And if he is handed this task, will be measure up to it? Or will he—like his refusal to join the Manmohan Singh government---shy away from taking any responsibility that requires his continued participation, visibility, availability, dedication and commitment, personality traits that he is seen to be woefully short of? Either way, it’s a losing proposition both for him and his party. This is because the problem is not that the party has lost the elections so badly, but that Rahul himself is a failure and a problem for the party which the Congress can neither jettison nor live with, given the fact that its fate is tied to the Nehru-Gandhi family both in victory or defeat. Rewarding Failure What worries most workers is that despite his failures, Rahul gets rewarded with greater responsibilities even if, along the way, he is ridiculed as Amul baby, Pappu or recently even "joker"---for which a Kerala Congressman was suspended. Rahul’s real test of leadership began, when he was made general secretary in 2007 and tasked to energise the Youth Congress and the National Students Union of India and groom young leaders. He believes that he has done a good job by introducing elections to broadbase and democratize the frontal organizations. But ask any Congressman and he would dismiss the exercise as a dismal failure. "The role of the frontal organizations was to spot and groom talent through nominations. But the introduction of elections has brought in money power. It has allowed those with resources from elite families to dominate the show, thereby squeezing out the poor and the meritorious,’’ said a senior Congress leader who did not want to be named. During the 10 years that Rahul has been in active politics, he has nothing major to show by way of achievements, other than winning 21 out of 80 seats in Uttar Pradesh in 2009 which, in any case, was because of goodwill generated by the performance of UPA-1 under the triumvirate of Manmohan Singh-Sonia Gandhi-Rahul which took their Lok Sabha tally from 145 seats in 2004 to 206 in 2009. Misled into thinking that Rahul perhaps has the magic wand, Sonia began to pass on her mantle to him--with disastrous consequences. Since the 2009 Lok Sabha and assembly polls, there have been elections in 26 states (besides the recent polls in Odisha, Sikkim and Andhra). The Congress won eight, mostly in midsized or small states like Karnataka, Kerala, Assam, Himachal Pradesh, Uttarakhand, Meghalaya, Mizoram and Manipur. In the one big state of West Bengal, its tally rose from 21 to 42 because of its tie-up with Mamata Banerjee’s Trinamool Congress. But these victories could not camouflage Rahul’s failure to deliver in the assembly polls in big states like UP, Bihar, Tamil Nadu, Gujarat, Delhi, Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh which account for 277 seats in 542 member Lok Sabha. But less than a year after the Congress’s shoddy performance in UP and a month after its abject defeat in Gujarat, Rahul was made vice president in January 2013 at a specially convened session which bypassed the main agenda of brainstorming on the reasons for the party’s losses. The conclave stopped short of naming him as the prime ministerial candidate but the carefully crafted show hailed him as the party’s messiah to enthuse workers depressed over serial defeats and worried at the impact of BJP leader Narendra Modi’s arrival on the national scene after his victory in Gujarat. Burdened by the failures of UPA-2 and his own lacklustre campaigns, Rahul led the party to disaster in Delhi, Rajasthan, Chhattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh in December 2013. But he was rewarded again. Early in 2014, he was made chief campaigner---to growing unease among party workers until Sonia decided to head the campaign committee herself. But this was a mere formality, since she allowed him to lead the battle for 2014. But the electorate was unforgiving: it gave the Congress only 44 seats and a 19.3% vote share. Has the Congress president learned something from all this---that Rahul’s rise is inversely proportional to the Congress’s downfall? Or will she fete him again by asking him to lead the MPs in the Lok Sabha? Will Rahul be upto a new task? Given Rahul’s personality traits and his past record, no one other than those close to him want him in that job. The Lok Sabha, they believe, is the only platform they presently have to claw their way into the reckoning through constructive debates, meaningful interventions and active participation and if they squander this opportunity, they may as well write their epitaph. Rahul’s parliamentary performance has been as dismal as his ground level campaigns where he could not even bring 55 MPs to officially become the leader of opposition. The party will now have to depend on the magnanimity of the new Speaker---to be elected when the House meets from June 4-12---for recognizing a Congress member as leader of opposition. Rahul’s attendance and interventions have been sparse. According to PRS, which tracks data on MPs’ parliamentary participation, Rahul did not ask a single question or bring any private members bill in his second term as MP. He participated in just two debates—both relating to the Lokpal bill. Half the time he was absent from the House---his 43% attendance in sharp contrast to the national average of 76%. Data shows that Rahul used only half of the Rs five crore fund allotted to every MP for the development of his constituency. Perhaps because he took a bigger role in the party, he skipped Parliament and did not turn up for the meetings of the standing committee of home of which he was a member. The big question is whether Rahul, who failed to inspire his workers as general secretary and vice president, will be able to do so to the handful of 44 Congress MPs in the new House? No one is ready to give him the benefit of doubt. After all, the Amethi MP—much like the fictional character Don Quixote--- prefers the lofty talk of transforming the Congress and the system and has missed a chance to learn practical politics and governance by not joining the Manmohan Singh’s cabinet. "He does not know how governments function and has not bothered to learn by participating in Parliament. So until he transforms himself, he would not fit in well with the other MPs,’’ said one leader. Congresspersons complain that he was not accessible or available to them as a party leader. As leader of the parliamentary party in the Lok Sabha, he will have to be constantly on his toes, interacting with his own flock as well as with MPs from other parties and with the government representatives. Indeed, the task is so onerous that there reports that most leaders are declining to lead the party even in the Rajya Sabha where the Congress has 67 members. The situation would be even more trying in the Lok Sabha which is a larger and in a way more powerful House since it has the power to bring down a government through a vote of confidence/no confidence or rejecting money bills. Youth Congress members and senior leader Digvijaya Singh are among those who want him to take up the job and lead from the front. "It will allow him to learn,’’ said one such supporter. But those worried about the party’s future do not want to run that risk and are keen that Sonia resume overall charge of the party, including in Parliament. They are already unnerved by Rahul’s promise to "fight for the people’’ and provide a "strong opposition’’ and pray that it is only a part of his well rehearsed speech and does not lead to his elevation as their leader in the Lok Sabha. The difference on opinion on whether or not Rahul should head the group of MPs is best illustrated by the fact that Sonia, as chairperson of the Congress parliamentary party, has not taken any decision in the matter so far. She is likely to keep decision pending until Rahul says "yes" or "no." The final word remains with him.


no dilemma... just suspend whoever raises the question about Pappu's capability.. They have suspended that Mustafa guy from Kerala for calling Pappu a joker.

& now this...
_*Rajasthan Congress MLA Bhanwar Lal Sharma, who had blamed Rahul Gandhi & his advisors for poll rout, suspended.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> no dilemma... just suspend whoever raises the question about Pappu's capability.. They have suspended that Mustafa guy from Kerala for calling Pappu a joker.
> 
> & now this...
> _*Rajasthan Congress MLA Bhanwar Lal Sharma, who had blamed Rahul Gandhi & his advisors for poll rout, suspended.*_



All sane voices in congress being suspended

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> All sane voices in congress being suspended



Many more suspensions to come. Disillusioned leaders who are on the verge of breaking away from the party are going to have a dig at the leadership & get suspended wilfully! This drama is going to carry on for a while... & top leadership is desperately clinging on to the power despite the writing on the wall!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Many more suspensions to come. Disillusioned leaders who are in the verge of breaking away from the party are going to have a dig at the leadership & get suspended wilfully! This drama is going to carry on for a while... & top leadership is desperately clinging on to the power despite the writing on the wall!



They are fed up of Rahul and Sonia as of now , they will bring in Priyanka soon out of desperation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> They are fed up of Rahul and Sonia as of now , they will bring in Priyanka soon out of desperation


They think Priyanka Gandhi is the answer. But that's not going to solve the larger problem for Congress though. It may manage to subdue dissenting voices within the party... but it's not going to charm the voting public though! Congress hierarchy still don't realise the fact that majority of Indian voting public despise this Congress dynasty! No wonder they got decimated in the recent elections... 'cause they are still so out of touch with public sentiments!


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> still the lesson not learnt
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>बाराबंकी से <a href="Twitter / Search - #bjp">#bjp</a> सांसद प्रियंका सिंह ने <a href="Twitter / Search - #pm">#pm</a> नरेंद्र मोदी के निर्देश की उड़ाई धज्जियां। पिता को ही बनाया सांसद प्रतिनिधि।</p>&mdash; Navbharat Times (@NavbharatTimes) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472979630790422528">June 1, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



@Prometheus you may like this!!! 

After PM Narendra Modi`s order, MP Priyanka Rawat deposes father as rep



Star Wars said:


> All sane voices in congress being suspended



Vinashkal Viprit buddhi................

Instead of strengthening the middle & lower level cadre of Congress & removing the idiotic Pappu, Congress is alienating it's hardworking people.

Slowly, this will lead to more abandoning the ship called Congress & joining BJP instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

केजरी ड्रामे की रानी है, दुश्मन इसका अम्बानी है ! थप्पड़ लगाओ डर जायेगी, कैमरा हटाओ मर जाएगी !!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> केजरी ड्रामे की रानी है, दुश्मन इसका अम्बानी है ! थप्पड़ लगाओ डर जायेगी, कैमरा हटाओ मर जाएगी !!


that says everything one needs to know about Kejri. Full biography in one line!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fawkes

Anyone heard of the things going on in maharashtra today? No news channel reporting, but almost all towns are closed. People on streets to protest against insult to shivaji maharaj.


----------



## Star Wars

Home ministry chalks out plan to settle Kashmiri Pandits : India, News - India Today


For Prime Minister Narendra Modi rehabilitation of the internally displaced persons (IDPs) was not just an empty poll promise made in the heat of elections. Less than a week into office, the *Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA), under the guidance of the Prime Minister's Office (PMO), has initiated an ambitious project to rehabilitate people who have become "refugees" in their own country.*

The project, which is still on the drawing board, will look at the *rehabilitation of not just the Kashmiri Pandits but also refugees from Pakistan and Pakistan occupied Kashmir* (Azad Kashmir) who came to India post-partition.

Identifying the IDPs " While they are citizens of India and vote for the general elections because they are not state subjects they are unable to vote in state elections in Jammu and Kashmir. The IDPs also include those who had to leave their home and there after each war between India and Pakistan and have still not been rehabilitated," highly-placed sources in MHA said.

The project includes identifying the IDPs, understanding their problems and working in tandem with the state government for their rehabilitation. "This will be the first- ofits- kind project that is neither religion nor community centric. It follows PM Modi's poll mantra of sabka saath , sabka vikas . So, Kashmiri Pandits are an important and integral part of this project, but this project is not aimed solely at them," a Union minister not wanting to be named said.

Full facilities

Sources said the aim is not just to announce a fancy financial package, rather to ensure rehabilitation of the IDPs - from safe housing to congenial living conditions to jobs. There has to be peace of mind and genuine meeting of the hearts when people return home.

" *The aim is not to create separate colonies for Kashmiri Pandits in or near Srinagar. The aim is to ensure full rehabilitation with jobs, medical care, education and creating a conducive environment for their return. The Centre will take the state along in this ambitious project," they added.*

The government will begin the process of identifying IDPs, who want to return, the properties they owned, the status of those properties today and whether it is possible to rehabilitate them in their own environment with adequate security. " We do not want Kashmiri Pandits to live in ghettos in and around Srinagar. We want to settle them to ensure they can begin their lives afresh and have to ensure their children have a bright future. This will be a litmus test of Kashmiriyat," said a senior officer.

The government is also planning to rename Pakistan occupied Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) as *Pakistan occupied Jammu & Kashmir(PoJK).*

In October 1947 while Pakistan Army backed raiders marched towards Srinagar, they also occupied parts of Indian territory south of Pir Panjal ahead of Jammu.

Poonch & Rajauri were won back but some parts of Indian territory south of Pir Panjal are still in Pakistan Army's illegal control.

After shares of Jammu and Kashmir Bank nosedived over 20 per cent following a report that it had undeclared non- performing assets ( NPAs) worth Rs 2,500 crore, separatist leader Yasin Malik on Saturday said the bank has a " biased" approach. Malik said: " The J& K bank gives crores of rupees of loans to people from other states and hushes up the matter while denying small loans to the people of Jammu and Kashmir."

--------------------------------

I have dreamed of this moment for ages

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

Expert panel with Sreedharan to advise railways | Business Standard


> Railway Minister D.V. Sadananda Gowda Sunday said an expert committee will soon be set up with former Delhi Metro chief E. Sreedharan on it to advise the Indian Railways on rapid expansion and modernisation.
> 
> "The committee will be constituted with experts like Sreedharan after consulting the prime minister, who has a great vision for the railways that daily carries 1.3 million people," Gowda told reporters here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> Bhai seriously, can you now atleast act as a sane member & provide SOLUTIONS instead of pointing out PROBLEMS always?
> 
> The election campaign is over & we have a Majority govt. first time in 30 years, people have given there CLEAR verdict. Let's work out to make our country better now even if you hate the govt. (either of state or country).
> 
> You are NOT @Bhai Zakir pls don't act as one.




I have faith in our Prime Minister ..........he can do wonders .

Its just some bhakts keep on posting small things about AAP and make a huge topic out of it .............just telling them nothing can beat NDA of Punjab . 

Our Punjab news dont make it to national media ........... people should be aware of conditions of Punjab before pointing fingers at anyone.



INDIC said:


> @Prometheus aajkal AAP ke neta log TV pe nahi dikhte.





hhhmmmm..........Saw Bhagwant on live TV debate on a Punjabi news channel yesterday ...................u want link to his video???

stupid BJP spokesperson said that AAP cant solve peoples problems because DC and other govt. officials are their .

strange , so to get any work done , we have through BJP walas but not directly to officials???

rassi jaal gayi , bal nahi geya



Star Wars said:


> All sane voices in congress being suspended




it looks like only Gandhis will be left alone in congress ...........all others will be suspended



arp2041 said:


> @Prometheus you may like this!!!
> 
> After PM Narendra Modi`s order, MP Priyanka Rawat deposes father as rep
> 
> 
> 
> Vinashkal Viprit buddhi................
> 
> Instead of strengthening the middle & lower level cadre of Congress & removing the idiotic Pappu, Congress is alienating it's hardworking people.
> 
> Slowly, this will lead to more abandoning the ship called Congress & joining BJP instead.




yeah saw that news .............keep the leash on .............otherwise they will get back to their usual nonsense.

@arp2041 any idea when is cabinet expansion going to take place ???

any chance of Vinod Khanna getting into Cabinet rank ?? he was MoS in last NDA govt


----------



## indopak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472926026688126976


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmm..........Saw Bhagwant on live TV debate on a Punjabi news channel yesterday ...................u want link to his video???
> 
> stupid BJP spokesperson said that AAP cant solve peoples problems because DC and other govt. officials are their .
> 
> strange , so to get any work done , we have through BJP walas but not directly to officials???
> 
> rassi jaal gayi , bal nahi geyat



I watch Hindi channels, AAP seems to have disappeared from the news after Shazia Ilmi resigned from AAP.


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> I watch Hindi channels, AAP seems to have disappeared from the news after Shazia Ilmi resigned from AAP.




hhhhmmmm.......I saw Alka Lamba on ABPnews .....day before.

anyhow .....its good they are not in news anymore...........AAP did well in delhi only when they were not in news...........
Punjab is a different case .....they did well even with bad reporting by media............what I can say ......there is nothing bad can be said about AAP that will make NDA in Punjab look good ,

Meanwhile another news ...............a BJP councillor in Amritsar got arrested for murderous attack on Lawyers who filed cases against BJP Minister Joshi ..............arrested only when whole states lawyers went on strike ..............still Police took weeks to arrest him .

this councillor is a close aide of Joshi

see ..............such a thing happened in the prime city of Punjab involving lawyers and BJP minister.............no media house reported it .

Punjab dont make up to national news


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> hhhhmmmm.......I saw Alka Lamba on ABPnews .....day before.
> 
> anyhow .....its good they are not in news anymore...........AAP did well in delhi only when they were not in news...........
> Punjab is a different case .....they did well even with bad reporting by media............what I can say ......there is nothing bad can be said about AAP that will make NDA in Punjab look good ,
> 
> Meanwhile another news ...............a BJP councillor in Amritsar got arrested for murderous attack on Lawyers who filed cases against BJP Minister Joshi ..............arrested only when whole states lawyers went on strike ..............still Police took weeks to arrest him .
> 
> this councillor is a close aide of Joshi
> 
> see ..............such a thing happened in the prime city of Punjab involving lawyers and BJP minister.............no media house reported it .
> 
> Punjab dont make up to national news



I and my friends were blind supporters of Kejriwal once, but he disappointed us a lot.


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> I and my friends were blind supporters of Kejriwal once, but he disappointed us a lot.




so u turned blind Bhakt ???? #justAsking 

can u share ur views regarding these points?

1) if PM hates dynastic politics .....why share stage with badals and make a badal as minister?

2) why raise FDI in defense to 100% when BJP was against even 26% when they were opposition?

3) WHy invite Pak PM when our soldiers recently died?? Modi ji were against any talks with Pak PM and giving them chicken briyani when they were in opposition 

4) Why raise diseal prices when BJP even called strike on this issue??

Blind Bhakts will give explaination to defend BJP .................any sane person will just say BJP have double standards on things

when ur state will loose a whole generation .................then u will know why Punjab voted AAP


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> so u turned blind Bhakt ???? #justAsking
> 
> can u share ur views regarding these points?
> 
> 1) if PM hates dynastic politics .....why share stage with badals and make a badal as minister?
> 
> 2) why raise FDI in defense to 100% when BJP was against even 26% when they were opposition?
> 
> 3) WHy invite Pak PM when our soldiers recently died?? Modi ji were against any talks with Pak PM and giving them chicken briyani when they were in opposition
> 
> 4) Why raise diseal prices when BJP even called strike on this issue??
> 
> Blind Bhakts will give explaination to defend BJP .................any sane person will just say BJP have double standards on things
> 
> when ur state will loose a whole generation .................then u will know why Punjab voted AAP



Simple BJP is still better than Congress, I won't take case by case even. I voted for BJP not their coalition partner. As for AAP, I initially highly admired Kaejriwal's anti-corruption crusade but he was a great disappointment after he entered politics and I also hated his perk distributing economic policies reminding me communists in new avatar taking economy backward.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

Soumitra said:


> A young ladies encounter with Modi and Shankar Singh Vaghela
> 
> A train journey and two names to remember - The Hindu


How many would leave their bearth for two strangers and sleep on the floor? RESPECT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

(*ACCURACY*)--*CSDS pre-post poll comparison with actual vote-share*


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> Simple BJP is still better than Congress, I won't take case by case even. I voted for BJP not their coalition partner. As for AAP, I initially highly admired Kaejriwal's anti-corruption crusade but he was a great disappointment after he entered politics and I also hated his perk distributing economic policies reminding me communists in new avatar taking economy backward.




can u point to any other side where punjab shall proceed??

surely BJP /Akalis are not that side..............

Arun Jaitley never lost the election as he was never the contender ...............Anil Joshi and Bikram Majithiya were fighting elections in his place .........and people wanted them to loose .

I was in Amritsar when election result came ............people were celebrating lose of joshi and majithiya ...............rather then victory of the captain .

even Akali families like mine voted against NDA candidates ............u can imagine the conditions in Punjab .


----------



## anonymus

Star Wars said:


> All sane voices in congress being suspended




जब गीदड की मौत आती है तो वो शहर की तरफ भागता हैं I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472774638179602432

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

All looking natural... Specially Rahul G.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

On a lighter note

Ban Gayi Modi Sarkar , Isliye IPL jeet gaya KKR


----------



## Parul

Narendra Modiji _/\_: Aapke liye Bahut Mehnat kiya hai PDF, Facebook aur Twitter Pe. Plzzz Abh 3G Net ka charges Sasta karwa do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> Narendra Modiji _/\_: Aapke liye Bahut Mehnat kiya hai PDF, Facebook aur Twitter Pe. Plzzz Abh 3G Net ka charges Sasta karwa do


2G is sufficient for Whatsapp


----------



## Iggy

Rahul9090 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472774638179602432



He is loosing respect big time.. lately, he is becoming an idiot..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Sidak said:


> Narendra Modiji _/\_: Aapke liye Bahut Mehnat kiya hai PDF, Facebook aur Twitter Pe. Plzzz Abh 3G Net ka charges Sasta karwa do.



It will happen soon. 4G is coming, so price of 3G will go down for sure. Looks like Modi ji heard you.. 

Reliance Jio likely to launch 4G services in Delhi and Mumbai by September: Report | NDTV Gadgets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

jbond197 said:


> It will happen soon. 4G is coming soon so price of 3G will go down for sure. Looks like Modi ji heard you..
> 
> Reliance Jio likely to launch 4G services in Delhi and Mumbai by September: Report | NDTV Gadgets



Phir toh, Modi Ji has to reduce price of 4G plan.


----------



## Star Wars

seiko said:


> He is loosing respect big time.. lately, he is becoming an idiot..



He is part time genius and part time nutcase . He has been like this since ages .. Its nothing new ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> 2G is sufficient for Whatsapp



Not for those who don't use Whatsapp.


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> Not for those who don't use Whatsapp.


A girl not on whatsapp


----------



## jbond197

seiko said:


> He is loosing respect big time.. lately, he is becoming an idiot..



I can't agree with you more on this tweet. Lately he has turned into a loud mouth and uttering such non-sense, a major disappointment from a person of his stature. But as a defense for him, I must tell you that Hindutva for him is not about Hindu religion but the culture and values of the land.








Sidak said:


> Phir toh, Modi Ji has to reduce price of 4G plan.


One demand per election.. 4G prices will taken care of after next election.. 

Jokes apart, the prices will go down as the competition increases. The business friendly Modi ji will ensure there is enough competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Soumitra said:


> I think Arun Jaitely should fight from Vadodara



Arun jetly is already a MP from Gujarat.


----------



## jaunty

Have you guys seen the old Sushma Swaraj interview that she gave to Talat Hussein of PTV in 2002? I was very skeptical about her as MEA but after watching that I think she would probably be not as bad as I thought.


----------



## jaunty

Here it is


----------



## cloud_9

Sidak said:


> Phir toh, Modi Ji has to reduce price of 4G plan.


You can get 10 Gigs for 1500 on Airtel.It's pretty cheap!


----------



## paranoiarocks

cloud_9 said:


> You can get 10 Gigs for 1500 on Airtel.It's pretty cheap!


11Gigs for 1200 on Docomo 3G


----------



## aakash_2410

paranoiarocks said:


> 11Gigs for 1200 on Docomo 3G



Unlimited 4G (Fair usage policy 10-12 gb) for £2.50 (250 Rs.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Fawkes said:


> Anyone heard of the things going on in maharashtra today? No news channel reporting, but almost all towns are closed. People on streets to protest against *insult to shivaji maharaj*.



What happened..?


----------



## paranoiarocks

aakash_2410 said:


> Unlimited 4G (Fair usage policy 10-12 gb) for £2.50 (250 Rs.)


which company ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

aakash_2410 said:


> Unlimited 4G (Fair usage policy 10-12 gb) for £2.50 (250 Rs.)


The max you can get is 5GB for NZ$ 70 

Flying out of the country is even more expensive.Hate this place 



paranoiarocks said:


> 11Gigs for 1200 on Docomo 3G


Docomo is 3G in Punjab but Airtel has a few major cities covered under 4G.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

I would like to know who the **** insulted shivaji maharaj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

paranoiarocks said:


> which company ??



Three, and their call centre is in India so I get discount for talking in Hindi  My whole plan is £12 but I get it for £9.50 



cloud_9 said:


> The max you can get is 5GB for NZ$ 70
> 
> Flying out of the country is even more expensive.Hate this place



Lool that's expensive for NZ? I would have thought it would be cheap in NZ.


----------



## Soumitra

Bechara Pappu cant even lead 44 people and congress wanted him to be PM of 1.25 billion Indians

Mallikarjun Kharge, Not Rahul Gandhi, to Lead Congress in Lok Sabha | NDTV.com


----------



## Chronos

cloud_9 said:


> The max you can get is 5GB for NZ$ 70
> 
> Flying out of the country is even more expensive.*Hate this place *
> 
> Docomo is 3G in Punjab but Airtel has a few major cities covered under 4G.



New Zealand is actually one of the owrst for Broadband Internet. Lack of competition means the few players can game the system and sell mediocrity and extort their customers.


----------



## Rahul9090




----------



## paranoiarocks

Bihar prediction scroll (or can we say LOL?)


----------



## anonymus

paranoiarocks said:


> Bihar prediction scroll (or can we say LOL?)




What is this sirjee?


----------



## Parul

"Media not giving attention to our Arvind Sir! Kahe ka ache din" __ AAPTaRDS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> New Zealand is actually one of the owrst for Broadband Internet. Lack of competition means the few players can game the system and sell mediocrity and extort their customers.


Broadband is affordable but mobile communication is expensive.Waiting for a TPG like provider to blow the competition off.

But the biggest rip off is flying international.I was planning to visit India and Vietnam but the airfare comes around to 3K to 4K Even a luxury cruise journey doesn't cost this much


----------



## Parul

"Modi had said that focus will be on eastern states, and Kolkata wins over Punjab its fixed"__ Arvind Kejriwal!


----------



## Parul

*Delhi: AAP, Cong get talking again to keep BJP out*

Back-channel negotiations between the Congress and Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) over government formation in Delhi are underway following assessment in both political outfits that the BJP could be major gainer in case elections are held in the Capital in the near future.

Congress sources said several AAP leaders are in regular touch with party general secretary Shakeel Ahmad and Delhi unit chief Arvinder Singh Lovely to explore the possibility of once again “doing business” with each other and stop the BJP from coming to power in the city.

A former Lok Sabha MP from an eastern state and a non-UPA party is also mediating with the Congress on behalf of AAP.

The change of stand in both camps is primarily attributed to their dismal performance in the just-concluded parliamentary polls, and also apprehensions that some of their legislators might cross over to the BJP in the coming days.


Delhi: AAP, Cong get talking again to keep BJP out - Hindustan Times

हारकर जीतने वाले को बाज़ीगर कहते हैं और थूक कर चाटने वाले को केजरीवाल कहते है !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Indian P. M. Narendra Modi is going to spend 24hrs in aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya. 
Certainly going 2 boost morale of Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks

anonymus said:


> What is this sirjee?



scroll website prediction before election !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Check out the profile of new NSA Ajit Doval

I Spy a Spy: Profile of India's new NSA


----------



## anonymus

@Sidak

Why is BJP not ordering Delhi's governor to dissolve assembly? Are they waiting for dirty tricks department of Congress and AAP to play out some new tricks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

guys... check this out.. from start to 11:00! 






@chak de INDIA @Soumitra @arp2041 @Roybot @jha @paranoiarocks @CorporateAffairs @jbond197 @Sidak @ranjeet @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fawkes

jha said:


> What happened..?


Some idiot posted pics of Shivaji maharaj, Sambhaji maharaj and	late Bal thakrey on FB. Pics were unacceptable (photoshopped). This spread all over maharashtra and SS, BJP, HRS cadre is all over the state doing protests. Cirfue in Karad, Hadapsar. Maybe 2-3 mullahs dead. Saffron flags on many mosques. No media, except for daily newspapers reporting. I got to know from my friends. 


AugenBlick said:


> I would like to know who the **** insulted shivaji maharaj.


That mofo still unknown to public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Breaking News:Gopinath Munde , rural development minister dies in road accident


----------



## Star Wars

Sad News , i heard about the crash this morning


----------



## Fawkes

Heart attack after accident. RIP


----------



## drunken-monke

Very sad news.. A very good politician lost....


----------



## jbond197

Sad News, RIP!!

On the side note, India need to review the way traffic is managed(it's in horrible state) and enforce traffic laws/rules strictly!! Lots of time such accidents which results in deaths could be easily prevented simply by following basics of traffic laws. This is true every where but unfortunately the disregard of traffic rules is very high in case of India!!


----------



## HariPrasad

Sidak said:


> *Delhi: AAP, Cong get talking again to keep BJP out*
> 
> Back-channel negotiations between the Congress and Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) over government formation in Delhi are underway following assessment in both political outfits that the BJP could be major gainer in case elections are held in the Capital in the near future.
> 
> Congress sources said several AAP leaders are in regular touch with party general secretary Shakeel Ahmad and Delhi unit chief Arvinder Singh Lovely to explore the possibility of once again “doing business” with each other and stop the BJP from coming to power in the city.
> 
> A former Lok Sabha MP from an eastern state and a non-UPA party is also mediating with the Congress on behalf of AAP.
> 
> The change of stand in both camps is primarily attributed to their dismal performance in the just-concluded parliamentary polls, and also apprehensions that some of their legislators might cross over to the BJP in the coming days.
> 
> Delhi: AAP, Cong get talking again to keep BJP out - Hindustan Times
> 
> हारकर जीतने वाले को बाज़ीगर कहते हैं और थूक कर चाटने वाले को केजरीवाल कहते है !!!




It is not possible now. There is a BJP government in center. Kejri himself has resigned and not expelled. The government with same combination can not be formed now. Kiran bedi to be the new CM.


----------



## Soumitra

Corporatization of Govt under Modi

Top bureaucrats to meet PM Narendra Modi today, they will get 10 minutes to give 10-slide presentations - The Times of India

Appraisal system for Modi mantris? - The Times of India


----------



## Soumitra

Now, Sonia Gandhi too draws flak from her party - The Times of India


----------



## Soumitra

Jaswant Singh likely to be made Tamil Nadu governor - The Times of India


----------



## cloud_9

What Topi drama they are treating him like he was some kind of freedom fighter or mother Teresa.


----------



## Prometheus

Yaswant Sinha is going to Jail 

meanwhile a Akali MLA .....is also convicted to one year jail by Moga City court ...........Achhe Din aa gaye bhai

in more news ......Farmers took over office of an Minister in Punjab as a protest against unfullfilled promises by NDA
The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab

a cruel joke played by NDA govt .................given compensation of just Rs.18 for land destroyed due to water logging .


The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab
Muktsar, June 2
The state government has issued compensation to farmers whose crops were affected due to water-logging in various villages falling in the Gidderbaha assembly segment. Some farmers have been issued cheques for as less as Rs 18.75 as compensation for two years.





*A villager shows a compensation cheque for Rs 18.75 at Gurusar village. A Tribune photograph*

While some farmers refused to accept the cheques, others said the government had played a cruel joke on them.

Aspal Singh, a farmer of Gurusar village, who received a cheque for Rs 18.75, said, "A five-kanal chunk of my seven-acre land has turned infertile due to water-logging. But I have got just Rs 18.75 as compensation for two years. I was not willing to accept it, but later I decided to collect it as evidence. One would feel ashamed going to the bank to deposit a cheque for such a meagre amount."

The government has decided to pay a compensation of Rs 6,000 per acre, which means Rs 3,000 per crop per acre.

Sukhman Singh, Bhagwan Kaur, Gudiya Rani have also got Rs 18.75 as compensation. Kulbir Singh has got Rs 35, while Gurjant Singh received Rs 37.50.

Gidderbaha market committee secretary Baljinder Singh, who recently handed over the cheques to the affected farmers, said, "I was assigned the task to distribute cheques in Gurusar, Manianwala, Giljewala and Smagh villages. Some cheques were of meagre amount, but the calculations have been done by the patwari concerned and officials of the Revenue Department. I simply distributed the cheques to the genuine beneficiaries by making announcement from the village gurdwaras."

"A sum of Rs 25 lakh has been distributed in the four villages. There were also cheques of bigger amounts such as Rs 31,000," he added.

An official in the Revenue Department said there seemed be some clerical error as none could be awarded such a meagre compensation. Sometimes the land affected by water-logging could also be very small and that could be a reason behind the meagre compensation amount.

The Deputy Commissioner had announced last year that the compensation amount of below Rs 500 should be given in cash, not in the form cheques, he added.

*Relief or joke*

* Some farmers whose fields have been affected by water-logging in the Gidderbaha area have got cheques for Rs 18.75, Rs 35, Rs 37.50 etc. as compensation

* Last year also, some farmers were awarded Rs 3.48, Rs 6.95, Rs 20, Rs 21, Rs 25 etc. as compensation for losses due to monsoon rain


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kbd-raaf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473756893333430272
Not sure if this is a good thing, but it sure as hell isn't a bad thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

Coping Kejriwal , Yaswant Sinha refused to pay Bail bond .......sent to jail.........xD

first Caps .....then Dharna .............and now jail................BJP is learning from the best


----------



## itachiii

CorporateAffairs said:


> Absurd decision.
> 
> BTW how can Chandrababu name the airport in other state?
> 
> Probably a bus stand in Seemandhra can be named after this fellow.



bro, the person u r referring to is not some normal person , but an ex -a.p c.m mr. NTR and he was the one who formed first non congress govt. in a.p and moreover it was during nda rule with babu as c.m of a.p the work on the airport has started and it was decide then to name the airport after late ntr in the meantime the govt changed and the congis named the airport after rajiv.... nw tell me why shouldnt the name be changed wen nda got to power moreover the precent telangana c.m kcr is a big fan of ntr and was drawn in to politics through tdp...


----------



## Parul

Just cannot believe that a pseudointellectual can try to make such a black comedy with sarcastic overtones in the matter of unfortunate death of a person!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> Coping Kejriwal , Yaswant Sinha refused to pay Bail bond .......sent to jail.........xD
> 
> first Caps .....then Dharna .............and now jail................BJP is learning from the best


something is missing though... no protest drama outside the prison premises, no mass gathering, no slogan chanting & no law & order situation! 



Sidak said:


> Just cannot believe that a pseudointellectual can try to make such a black comedy with sarcastic overtones in the matter of unfortunate death of a person!


was wondering who is going to be the first one to come out with insensitive comment! baam.. who else other than a elite bimbo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> was wondering who is going to be the first one to come out with insensitive comment! baam.. who else other than a elite bimbo!



Ye hamare desh k sabhya or educated log....First time in life, I feel like slapping a women. Attention seeking W***! Shameless

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Ye hamare desh k sabhya or educated log....First time in life, I feel like slapping a women. Attention seeking W***! Shameless


Advocates of freedom of speech not knowing where to draw the line... & this woman has always been a nasty piece of work!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

*Modi & The lady*


----------



## AugenBlick

RPK said:


> *Modi & The lady*


She is an important piece for order 66.



Sidak said:


> Ye hamare desh k sabhya or educated log....First time in life, I feel like slapping a women. Attention seeking W***! Shameless


I find it hilarious when a woman calls another w**** 
But she deserves it


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sidak said:


> Ye hamare desh k sabhya or educated log....First time in life, I feel like slapping a women. Attention seeking W***! Shameless





JanjaWeed said:


> Advocates of freedom of speech not knowing where to draw the line... & this woman has always been a nasty piece of work!



Where is that bengali pro. who advocates freedom of speech a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> I find it hilarious when a woman calls another w****
> But she deserves it



I am really pissed at her, she doesn't know how to react on such tragedy...Will wait eagerly to retweet this for her family someday sometime!


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> I am really pissed at her, she doesn't know how to react on such tragedy...Will wait eagerly to retweet this for her family someday sometime!


Did you read her $hit on karwachouth ?

Some new neighbors invited her to karwachouth and she went in full feminist.
Then later she asks her husband if she should fast for him and he said not necessary.
and then asked if he would fast for her and he said no.
and she concluded that karwachoth has some bitter truth behind it. 

The bitter truth about Karwa Chauth…. - Mumbai Mirror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

India's killer roads: Unsafe for minister or commoner - Hindustan Times

Total disrespect of road safety is the reason behind many tragic untimely deaths.Folks, its time these things need to change! One need to ask, how much does it costs to not jump the traffic signal. Do you really save time ? I bet you will probably save a few lives if the basics of the traffic rules are strigently followed.

Take a lesson, drive safe & follow rules! No driving while being drunk!! Tough rulea to follow? I guess not!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

RPK said:


> *Modi & The lady*




would she join NDA?


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


> Did you read her $hit on karwachouth ?
> 
> Some new neighbors invited her to karwachouth and she went in full feminist.
> Then later she asks her husband if she should fast for him and he said not necessary.
> and then asked if he would fast for her and he said no.
> and she concluded that karwachoth has some* bitter truth* behind it.
> 
> The bitter truth about Karwa Chauth…. - Mumbai Mirror



Bitter truth is it's not meant for women of her kind! Too much confusion... devotion is not limited to one person in her case... she is spoiled for choice!



INDIC said:


> would she join NDA?


She won't join the govt. But she is saying that she will offer issue based support. It's like supporting the govt from outside. Modi will breath easy in RS when it comes to getting through new legislation!


----------



## INDIC

JanjaWeed said:


> She won't join the govt. But she is saying that she will offer issue based support. It's like supporting the govt from outside. Modi will breath easy in RS when it comes to getting through new legislation!



In another 2 years BJP will get majority in Rajya Sabha also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

INDIC said:


> In another 2 years BJP will get majority in Rajya Sabha also.



I have a feeling that important land and labour reforms will have to wait till then  

Until then, so much can be done and clearly, is being done.


----------



## INDIC

kbd-raaf said:


> I have a feeling that important land and labour reforms will have to wait till then
> 
> Until then, so much can be done and clearly, is being done.



Have you heard about joint session of Parliament.


----------



## kbd-raaf

INDIC said:


> Have you heard about joint session of Parliament.



Yeah, but somebody told me that joint sessions are rare and usually called only if absolutely required. Regardless, the Land Acquisition Bill will need 2/3rd majority to be repealed.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

itachiii said:


> bro, the person u r referring to is not some normal person , but an ex -a.p c.m mr. NTR and he was the one who formed first non congress govt. in a.p and moreover it was during nda rule with babu as c.m of a.p the work on the airport has started and it was decide then to name the airport after late ntr in the meantime the govt changed and the congis named the airport after rajiv.... nw tell me why shouldnt the name be changed wen nda got to power moreover the precent telangana c.m kcr is a big fan of ntr and was drawn in to politics through tdp...



Point is, can chandrababu name an airport in tamilnadu? Afterall Telangana is a different state now.


----------



## INDIC

CorporateAffairs said:


> Point is, can chandrababu name an airport in tamilnadu? Afterall Telangana is a different state now.



As far I know, it was Venkaiah Naidu who proposed renaming Hyderbad airport.


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> something is missing though... no protest drama outside the prison premises, no mass gathering, no slogan chanting & no law & order situation!
> 
> 
> was wondering who is going to be the first one to come out with insensitive comment! baam.. who else other than a elite bimbo!




Dharna kaise denge??? total 54 guys sent to Jail .....................


so is it DRAMA ??????? 

Bjp doing drama ???


----------



## kbd-raaf

Prometheus said:


> Dharna kaise denge??? total 54 guys sent to Jail .....................
> 
> 
> so is it DRAMA ???????
> 
> Bjp doing drama ???


Literally nobody cares what AAPs think about the subject. That's what no credibility means.


----------



## jbond197

Lessons from Munde's accident: Should use of rear seat belts be made compulsory?:India :Videos

When nobody wears the front seat belts then how come making use of rear seat belt will help. It is the enforcement of law and education of people that is important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

C.B.Naidu is making tall promises. Most of them are progressive/ developmental. While KCR seems to be following Sonianomics. Telangana may very well be spiraling downwards if he does not mend his ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> Dharna kaise denge??? total 54 guys sent to Jail .....................
> 
> 
> so is it DRAMA ???????
> 
> Bjp doing drama ???


no one in BJP is bothered about the whole thing. That says a lot about the intention behind this. Now compare the same with Kejriwal's nautanki!


----------



## Prometheus

kbd-raaf said:


> Literally nobody cares what AAPs think about the subject. That's what no credibility means.




Bhakt defending Yashwant uncle's drama??

ok theek hai .....cheers



JanjaWeed said:


> no one in BJP is bothered about the whole thing. That says a lot about the intention behind this. Now compare the same with Kejriwal's nautanki!




another Bhakt defending the drama .

ok theek hai ....Cheers x2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> another Bhakt defending the drama .
> 
> ok theek hai ....Cheers x2



that's a juvenile statement to make. thought you had it in you to make a better argument. never mind...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> that's a juvenile statement to make. thought you had it in you to make a better argument. never mind...



Debating with an AAPtard is like playing chess with a Pigeon. Even if you're logical and saying everything right, finally the Pigeon will knock over all the pieces, shit on the board, and claim his victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Debating with an AAPtard is like playing chess with a Pigeon. Even if you're logical and saying everything right, finally the Pigeon will knock over all the pieces, shit on the board, and claim his victory.




There is no point talking sensibly with a Blind Bhakts ,................tried it in the begining ........only got abuses ...................but alas .....all the stuff i said came out true ...............and Bhakt having tough time digesting it.



JanjaWeed said:


> that's a juvenile statement to make. thought you had it in you to make a better argument. never mind...




Bhakt bhai sahib .....................tried to talk with logic ..................but Bhakt's IQ is non-existent to understand anything 

there doors to the brain is shut .

go through my older posts of before the elections ................and compare it with result .......................and if u still didnt got any sense ,...............keep on doing Namo namo ................i can only wish GET WELL SOON .


repeating again ..............There is no known cure of NAMOnia

TO BHAKTS , 

my last comment ,

before talking any nonsense about AAP ................do cross check with NDA in Punjab ......................

good bye


----------



## Android




----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> There is no point talking sensibly with a Blind Bhakts ,................tried it in the begining ........only got abuses ...................but alas .....all the stuff i said came out true ...............and Bhakt having tough time digesting it.



In my previous post, I mentioned about Apptards aka bilnd worshipers of Lord Arvind Kejrwial...Aur kuch nahi kehna...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Seriously man this yadav father-son duo make even Mayawati look like a God gifted administrator.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> Bhakt bhai sahib .....................tried to talk with logic ..................but Bhakt's IQ is non-existent to understand anything
> 
> there doors to the brain is shut .
> 
> 
> go through my older posts of before the elections ................and compare it with result .......................and if u still didnt got any sense ,...............keep on doing Namo namo ................i can only wish GET WELL SOON .
> 
> 
> repeating again ..............There is no known cure of NAMOnia
> 
> TO BHAKTS ,
> 
> my last comment ,
> 
> before talking any nonsense about AAP ................do cross check with NDA in Punjab ......................
> 
> good bye



Typical AAPturd  lost in transit with misplaced arguments. Started off with trying to compare Yashwant Sinha's refusal to take bail with that of Kejriwal. When that nonsense of your's was counterd, you are coming out with above gibberish like Bhakt, namonia, pneumonia & all that crap, which only a deluded AAPturd like you can make sense of.

Okay.. let me knock some sense into your pea brain & place some facts about your beloved AAP party..& see if you have predicted this result, as you claim to be!

Your great AAP party drew blank in 28 out of 29 states!

Your great AAP party won 4 out of 432 seats they contested!

Your great AAP party lost deposits in 414 seats out of 432 seats... that's 96% of the candidates losing their hard earned money for believing in a moron called Kejriwal.That's an impressive strike rate.. isn't it?

Your great AAP party's total vote share is 2%. Congratulations.. you are one of those who contributed to that 2%.

There you go! Now... chew on these facts, which your crystal ball refused to show you! & ya...don't forget to borrow a muffler from your coughing saviour. Never know.. you might need one too as namonia may hit your neck of the woods soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473824753703071744B*tch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473824753703071744B*tch



Shobha De did get some ego satisfaction with her first tweet and the fact that it got reactions must have made her smile with glee.. and with that smile on her face, she tweeted the apology with more cruel glee. These intellectuals have nothing to contribute to the society, only interested in satisfying their ego by the statements they air. Let us ignore the W****.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Shobha De did get some ego satisfaction with her first tweet and the fact that it got reactions must have made her smile with glee.. and with that smile on her face, she tweeted the apology with more cruel glee.
> 
> These intellectuals have nothing to contribute to the society, only interested in satisfying their ego by the statements they air. Let us ignore the W****.


Isn't she a AAP leaning wench? it's the trait with these turds!


----------



## AugenBlick

The best end to the elections.
Must read
@arp2041 @chak de INDIA @Sidak @JanjaWeed @jha @wolfschanzze @Android and others
In Pictures: Cricket match – Namo’s XI vs Secular XI | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> something is missing though... no protest drama outside the prison premises, no mass gathering, no slogan chanting & no law & order situation!
> 
> 
> was wondering who is going to be the first one to come out with insensitive comment! baam.. who else other than a elite bimbo!



@Sidak Shoba De and Chetan Bhagat are not intellectuals. They are steeped in intellectual mediocrity and are proud of it.


----------



## AugenBlick

Ravi Nair said:


> @Sidak Shoba De and Chetan Bhagat are not intellectuals. They are steeped in intellectual mediocrity and are proud of it.


Agreed that CB is mediocre
At least he is not a liar.
Also he is cultured
I mean CB would never crap like

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441073864492056576this


----------



## Chronos

AugenBlick said:


> Agreed that CB is mediocre
> At least he is not a liar.
> Also he is cultured
> I mean CB would never crap like
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441073864492056576this



well she plays to her constituency really well. The crowd of well of women within the elite sections of society who have too much time and money on their hands which their husbands have earned and spend it on accessories.

These are the same kind of people who are wannabe whites, and look desperately at the western powers for approval.

Modi is everything the elite crowd is not. The conflict is not purely ideological, it is also class based, and a cultural clash too.

I don't agree with everything Modi says, but he is more representative of the average Indian then Shobaa or her crowd will ever be.

Western journalists hang around this crowd because of familiarity and the old boys club mentality. And they get more play in western media because o it. That explains a lot of alarmism of Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Prometheus said:


> Coping Kejriwal , Yaswant Sinha refused to pay Bail bond .......sent to jail.........xD
> 
> first Caps .....then Dharna .............and now jail................BJP is learning from the best




He is eying on CM Jharkhand position.

4 States are going to fall in BJP's basket this year. Maharashtra, Jharkhand, Delhi etc.


----------



## Soumitra

AugenBlick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473824753703071744B*tch



Munde's death: BJP workers protest against Shobhaa De's controversial tweet | Firstpost


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

"Secular" teachers setting questions for 5th standard students


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473458664666173440
Seriously I have no words to express after this.


----------



## AugenBlick

Soumitra said:


> "Secular" teachers setting questions for 5th standard students
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473458664666173440
> Seriously I have no words to express after this.


lol
just priming a future jihadi


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474157337632993280


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474162485000290304


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474166405298798592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474166416438870016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474167990800236545


----------



## Parul

Kharge gets a khatara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474215629084303360
Amitabh Kant is the Chairman of the Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor Corp.

This is where the change is happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rahul9090

NEW DELHI: The Narendra Modi government may not only strengthen ITBP deployment and infrastructure along the India-China border, but also promote civilian settlements in border areas.

Unlike the UPA regime that was reluctant to undertake aggressive deployment of troops in stretches close to the India-China border, the Union home ministry may now go for a formal survey of the border gaps and come up with a fresh deployment plan to ensure that ITBP troops are in good strength to discourage incursions on part of the Chinese troops into Arunachal Pradesh and Ladakh.

In addition to that, road connectivity will also be strengthened along the border areas. The strengthening of infrastructure will also cover construction of bridges and better mobile connectivity through setting up of BSNL towers.

However, a significant move on part of the Centre would be to promote human settlements towards Indian side of the India-China border. This, sources pointed out, would help reinforce India's claim to the area in any subsequent border settlement negotiations. A senior government functionary recalled former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee's insistence on leaving human settlements untouched while working out the border demarcation.

Meanwhile, with reports indicating that Chinese President Xi Jinping may visit India later this year, there is renewed hope among the people of Arunachal Pradesh that the stapled visa issue would finally be settled. "The two leaders wield all the power to have the final word on betterment of India-China ties," a senior government functionary pointed out.


Modi govt to promote civilian settlements along India-China border - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rahul9090

NEW DELHI: In what is probably the most significant foreign policy decision taken since he became Prime Minister, Narendra Modi has confirmed to US President Barack Obama that he will have a bilateral meeting with him in Washington in the last week of September this year.

Obama had invited Modi to the US when he called up the PM to congratulate him. Significantly, the meeting won't happen on the sidelines of the United Nations general assembly in New York but in the form of a full-fledged bilateral summit in Washington.

The two sides are finalizing the date for the meeting which will be in the last week of September, TOI has learnt. The Modi-Obama summit promises to be one of the foremost international events of the year and will overshadow Modi's presence at UNGA, if he decides to go to New York too.

In taking the decision, Modi has shown that his own predilections, if any, won't come in the way of ties with the US.

He has, in fact, acted with alacrity and decisiveness on what many believe is going to be one of the biggest immediate challenges for India's foreign policy — that of mending India-US ties which had tapered off under UPA-2 and then nosedived with l'affaire Khobragade.






Modi's decision underlines the significance of the US in India's strategic matrix. There was speculation that Modi could focus more on China and South Korea for economic gains and on an improved security partnership with Japan but these are not likely to come at the expense of Washington.






Modi was thought to be inadequately equipped to mend India-US ties because — as some reckoned — he could find it difficult to come to terms with the US hostility towards him after the 2002 Gujarat riots, and the resultant revocation of his US visa. He remained the only person to be barred from traveling to the US for many years under the country's controversial International Religious Freedom Act.






While the UK and EU were quick off the blocks in reaching out to Modi, US was late in responding, but once it did in the form of a meeting former US ambassador Nancy Powell sought with him, Modi has been generous in his response.

In an interview to TOI, before he took over as PM, Modi had said that relations between the two countries cannot be allowed to be "even remotely" influenced by incidents related to individuals.

Describing the US as a natural ally, he said it was in the interest of both countries to further develop the relationship.

Modi's decision to confirm the Obama bilateral is also the second big surprise he has sprung on his detractors who thought he would be straightjacketed by his own election campaign, and the baggage he was supposed to have come with on relations with the US.

Despite Pakistan featuring in his speeches, and his admonition of UPA for its 'biryani' diplomacy, Modi successfully invited Pakistan PM Nawaz Sharif for his swearing in.


Narendra Modi, Barack Obama will meet in Washington in September - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SR-91

Prime Minister Narendra Modi, it appears, has taken a call to hold his diplomatic conversations in Hindi, with interpreters being deployed in almost all his meetings, including those where the dignitary on the other side speaks in English.

While Modi is quite conversant in English given that many New Delhi-based diplomats have met him and never found language to be an impediment, sources said he seems to have decided to stick to the national language in his interactions. That he is reasonably comfortable with the English language is clear by the fact that interpreters are not required to translate from English to Hindi.

For instance, Sri Lankan President Mahinda Rajapaksa spoke in English during his bilateral meeting with Modi and at no stage did the PM require the interpreter’s assistance to understand what the Lankan President was saying. However, his responses were always in Hindi for which the services of the interpreter were used. In fact, he followed the same protocol with the Special Envoy of the Sultan of Oman, who spoke in English.

But with those who spoke Hindi or Urdu, the interpreter was not required, like the one-on-one with Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. In fact, Afghanistan President Hamid Karzai, who has studied in India, also spoke in Urdu with some Hindi words and so a translator was not needed.

In many ways, Modi may have followed in the footsteps of Atal Bihari Vajpayee, the last BJP Prime Minister, who would make it a point to speak in Hindi during bilateral meetings with those who spoke in their national language. But to those who spoke in English, Vajpayee would also speak in English, with the odd assistance required if the accent of the foreign interlocutor was difficult to pick. Here too, his staff would come to his aid and interpreters were not needed.

On this score, his meetings with Russian leaders are best remembered. There would be two interpreters and the one on the Russian side would usually be more than perfect in his translation to Hindi with such proper usage that many on the Indian side would be stumped. Then the Indian interpreter would separately translate Vajpayee’s message into Russian. As External Affairs Minister in the Janata Party government, he spoke in Hindi at the UN.

While it’s not clear yet, External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj is considering following the Vajpayee model. So far, all her meetings have been in English but she is planning to take a call ahead of the Chinese Foreign Minister’s visit starting Sunday.

Among former PMs, Chandrashekhar would want to give his speeches in Hindi but did manage with English during bilateral meetings. But if this trend continues, Modi will clearly be the first Indian PM who would have chosen to speak in Hindi at all times, much closer to what leaders of countries like Russia and China have followed.


Giving our national language the respect it deserves…I love this guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Eve Teaser

Yuss gr8 move 

namo namo


----------



## Sriram

SR-91 said:


> Prime Minister Narendra Modi, it appears, has taken a call to hold his diplomatic conversations in Hindi, with interpreters being deployed in almost all his meetings, including those where the dignitary on the other side speaks in English.
> 
> While Modi is quite conversant in English given that many New Delhi-based diplomats have met him and never found language to be an impediment, sources said he seems to have decided to stick to the national language in his interactions. That he is reasonably comfortable with the English language is clear by the fact that interpreters are not required to translate from English to Hindi.
> 
> For instance, Sri Lankan President Mahinda Rajapaksa spoke in English during his bilateral meeting with Modi and at no stage did the PM require the interpreter’s assistance to understand what the Lankan President was saying. However, his responses were always in Hindi for which the services of the interpreter were used. In fact, he followed the same protocol with the Special Envoy of the Sultan of Oman, who spoke in English.
> 
> But with those who spoke Hindi or Urdu, the interpreter was not required, like the one-on-one with Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. In fact, Afghanistan President Hamid Karzai, who has studied in India, also spoke in Urdu with some Hindi words and so a translator was not needed.
> 
> In many ways, Modi may have followed in the footsteps of Atal Bihari Vajpayee, the last BJP Prime Minister, who would make it a point to speak in Hindi during bilateral meetings with those who spoke in their national language. But to those who spoke in English, Vajpayee would also speak in English, with the odd assistance required if the accent of the foreign interlocutor was difficult to pick. Here too, his staff would come to his aid and interpreters were not needed.
> 
> On this score, his meetings with Russian leaders are best remembered. There would be two interpreters and the one on the Russian side would usually be more than perfect in his translation to Hindi with such proper usage that many on the Indian side would be stumped. Then the Indian interpreter would separately translate Vajpayee’s message into Russian. As External Affairs Minister in the Janata Party government, he spoke in Hindi at the UN.
> 
> While it’s not clear yet, External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj is considering following the Vajpayee model. So far, all her meetings have been in English but she is planning to take a call ahead of the Chinese Foreign Minister’s visit starting Sunday.
> 
> Among former PMs, Chandrashekhar would want to give his speeches in Hindi but did manage with English during bilateral meetings. But if this trend continues, Modi will clearly be the first Indian PM who would have chosen to speak in Hindi at all times, much closer to what leaders of countries like Russia and China have followed.
> 
> *
> Giving our national language the respect it deserves*…I love this guy.



Are all north indians undereducated and ignorant like you ??

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Dandpatta

Sriram - what's the issue if a national leader chooses to speak in Hindi?


----------



## Arya Desa

Sriram said:


> Are all north indians undereducated and ignorant like you ??



Are all madrassi hindi haters like you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sriram

Dandpatta said:


> Sriram - what's the issue if a national leader chooses to speak in Hindi?



Only issue is when some one lies or is ignorant..

India doesn't have a national language..

I have no issue Modi using language of his choice.. though i would have been proud if he had used his mother tongue


----------



## Roybot

Sriram said:


> Are all north indians undereducated and ignorant like you ??



No need to act like a prick, its a common mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sriram

Arya Desa said:


> Are all madrassi hindi haters like you?



We dont hate.. we only look down on people who make india backward i.e from the hindi speaking bimaru states


----------



## Kataria

Sriram said:


> We dont hate.. we only look down on people who make india backward i.e from the hindi speaking bimaru states



outside india, south indians make india look worse. get off your high horse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Sriram said:


> We dont hate.. we only look down on people who make india backward i.e from the hindi speaking bimaru states



Doesn't change the fact Hindi is the only language capable of being the national language.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sriram

Jayalalitha has asked Modi to make all sheduled languages as official languages of India, once this happens the BS from hindi speakers begging us to learn their mother tongue will stop


----------



## nair

Sriram said:


> We dont hate.. we only look down on people who make india backward i.e from the hindi speaking bimaru states



When you woke up in the morning, you thought today is a troll day???? no it is *"World environment day"*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dandpatta

Guys - please have some decorum of discussion here. 
It is true many Southerners do not like Hindi (long history). But @ Sriram, if Hindi is not the official language, it is the most widely spoken north of Karnataka/Andhra and considered a *defacto* national language. Why else, do you think all govt. notices , boards, announcements et al are in Hindi?

Kindly learn to accept this and move on. There is nothing backward about Hindi as a language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Arya Desa said:


> Doesn't change the fact Hindi is the only language capable of being the national language.



Using madrasi to poke some one is considered as a racist slur.....Suggest you retract

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sriram

Arya Desa said:


> Doesn't change the fact Hindi is the only language capable of being the national language.


India is a >2000 year old culture when u make hindi as a national language inspite of being a mediocre unoriginal language, u are insulting the nation...

Be indian first not hindi speaker, put pride of india before ur irrational pride of hindi...

Just because UP has largest population, should PM of India be a native of UP? Don't be irrational, all indian languages must be our national language..btw I won't quote Annadurai to save u embarrassment..


----------



## Arya Desa

Sriram said:


> Jayalalitha has asked Modi to make all sheduled languages as official languages of India, once this happens the BS from hindi speakers begging us to learn their mother tongue will stop



Nobody is begging you to speak hindi, stay ignorant, and no leader of ours will ever speak in that guttural grunts you call a language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sriram

nair said:


> Using madrasi to poke some one is considered as a racist slur.....Suggest you retract


there is nothing to feel bad about being called madrassi.. i can think of anything other than caste violences to feel bad as south indian or madrassi.. actually im proud madrassi


----------



## Arya Desa

nair said:


> Using madrasi to poke some one is considered as a racist slur.....Suggest you retract



Madrassi isn't a racial slur it is someone from the bottom 4 states of India. No where am I being racist, why are you so sensitive?


----------



## Sriram

Arya Desa said:


> Nobody is begging you to speak hindi, stay ignorant, and no leader of ours will ever speak in that guttural grunts you call a language.



Yep i dont want ur bimaru mulayam or lalu, or any NI person to speak my beautiful language


----------



## nair

Arya Desa said:


> Madrassi isn't a racial slur it is someone from the bottom 4 states of India. No where am I being racist, why are you so sensitive?



You may not have used it in that sense, i said it is considered.... and there is already a stupid north vs south conversation is going on ..... 

And friends this should be the last place on earth to have such a conversation.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danish_vij

but but but.....modi doesn't have american visa :sacastic:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

NEW DELHI: PM Narendra Modi on Wednesday assured the bureaucracy of protection against malicious prosecution for bona fide decisions, saying secretaries to the government can approach him or mail him directly with inputs and ideas on any issue for deciding matters quickly.

At his first direct interaction with some 72 secretaries who head the bureaucracy in various ministries on Wednesday, the message from Modi was clear: Top officers must take their leadership role seriously and be decisive to make things happen quickly and improve governance.

This is the first time in eight years that a PM has undertaken such an exercise and indicates Modi's aim of establishing a direct connect with the bureaucracy.

The message was also directed at Modi's ministers: that they could not treat their portfolios as their personal fiefs and the bureaucrats as their vassals. By pepping up the bureaucrats to approach him directly, the PM has sought to open a direct line with the bureaucratic leadership: perhaps a significant step towards the evolution of 'presidential premiership'.

The PM's exhortation came after some secretaries said the erosion of the role of PMO and Cabinet committee on appointments had rendered bureaucrats vulnerable to ministerial whims, and had narrowed the room for professional inputs.






(The PM interacts with secretaries of the central government before their meeting on Wednesday)

Sources said the PM's primer, delivered in a friendly note, made the secretaries open up. Some 25 secretaries spoke. Fear of prosecution for doing their job emerged as the main bugbear and the CBI the virtual elephant in the room.

Section 13(1)(d) of the Prevention of Corruption Act was particularly identified as one of the main stumbling blocks. This section broadly makes a person liable for prosecution if a decision taken by him or her benefits any party. It was pointed out that nearly all decisions benefit some section or the other.





(Narendra Modi holding meeting with the secretaries of the central government on Wednesday)

This section is like a Damocles' sword that hangs over bureaucrats' heads even long after retirement, which made officials wary of taking decisions in the wake of telecom spectrum and Coalgate scams. This brought governance to a standstill during the fag end of the UPA-2 government.

Modi set an informal tone for the meeting, starting with a free seating plan around a square table running along the hall. He then put the top bureaucrats at ease by walking up to each official to shake hands. The fact that he remembered the names of a number of secretaries helped break the ice further.

'10-year fatigue'

In his 20-minute primer, Modi told the secretaries that he would protect them against negative repercussions of honest decisions. "You don't have to fear (while doing your job) ... I am available (to protect you)," sources quoted the PM as saying.

Pointing out that he was a "team player", Modi asked the secretaries to build their teams and lead from the front by focussing on issues of governance. Referring to demoralization in the bureaucracy, sources said, the PM unequivocally told the officials that their "10-year fatigue will end ... now you will enjoy working ... you all are talented people".

Sources said Modi also quoted former home secretary PC Sethi that "politicians should learn to say no, while bureaucrats should learn to say yes" to drive home the point that they must take decisions without fear or favour. "Work for the people, not for the PM," sources quoted the PM as saying.

Another message was to simplify procedures and cut paperwork by weeding out "outdated and archaic rules, which, instead of serving the process of governance, are leading to unnecessary confusion". The PM suggested the secretaries make a beginning by cleaning up offices to "improve the workplace, which would automatically improve work culture".

Work without fear, I’ll protect you, PM Modi tells senior bureaucrats - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kataria

Sriram said:


> Yep i dont want ur bimaru mulayam or lalu, or any NI person to speak my beautiful language



no one wants to speak your language.


----------



## Dandpatta

@Aeronaut @Oscar - kindly clean up this thread.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Very good.  Chinese leaders speak in Chinese, Russian leaders speak in Russian, French leaders speak in French, etc.

It makes sense that Modi has chosen to speak in a native language. Not only is it good for national pride, it also makes it easier to avoid misunderstandings since people are naturally better at talking in their native languages.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arya Desa

nair said:


> You may not have used it in that sense, i said it is considered.... and there is already a stupid north vs south conversation is going on .....
> 
> And friends this should be the last place on earth to have such a conversation.....



It's too late to stop this conversation, our izzat is on the line now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## queerbait

Sriram said:


> We dont hate.. we only look down on people who make india backward i.e from the hindi speaking bimaru states



Stop this shit right now....i am from south and statements like these are not good.


----------



## nair

Arya Desa said:


> our izzat is on the line now.



That is the exact reason i asked you to stop...... Indian's Izzat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Very good.  Chinese leaders speak in Chinese, Russian leaders speak in Russian, French leaders speak in French, etc.
> 
> It makes sense that Modi has chosen to speak in a native language. Not only is it good for national pride, it also makes it easier to avoid misunderstandings since people are naturally better at talking in their native languages.



But there is a small risk of Translation.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

You would have been happy if Modi spoke in english, isn't it @ Sriram?


----------



## nair

Dandpatta said:


> @Aeronaut @Oscar - kindly clean up this thread.



You said this...... and then what did you do????



Dandpatta said:


> You would have been happy if Modi spoke in english, isn't it @ Sriram?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

nair said:


> But there is a small risk of Translation.....



All important stuff like this is checked and double checked, not only at the time but afterwards too.

Imagine if Hu Jintao was forced to speak in English for an important UN meeting, he would always be on the back foot. In fact as far as I know, Hu Jintao has never even spoken a word of English before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Chinese-Dragon said:


> All important stuff like this is checked and double checked, not only at the time but afterwards too.
> 
> Imagine if Hu Jintao was forced to speak in English for an important UN meeting, he would always be on the back foot. In fact as far as I know, Hu Jintao has never even spoken a word of English in public before.



I got your point.... But Speaking in a meeting and having a conversation is different.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Very good.  Chinese leaders speak in Chinese, Russian leaders speak in Russian, French leaders speak in French, etc.
> 
> It makes sense that Modi has chosen to speak in a native language. Not only is it good for national pride, it also makes it easier to avoid misunderstandings since people are naturally better at talking in their native languages.



Exactly ! Hindi, along with other scheduled languages of India is a beautiful language. Unfortunately, for a nation that has chosen english as THE lingua franca , there is a perception that Hindi speakers are less educated, less polished and undesirable for nation building. Blame that on our ex-masters who made english the language for elites - a 'morning-after' we are carrying on till date.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## my2cents

Sriram said:


> Jayalalitha has asked Modi to make all sheduled languages as official languages of India, once this happens the BS from hindi speakers begging us to learn their mother tongue will stop



what is your gripe with learning Hindi and become one with the national character.


----------



## sms

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Very good.  Chinese leaders speak in Chinese, Russian leaders speak in Russian, French leaders speak in French, etc.
> 
> It makes sense that Modi has chosen to speak in a native language. Not only is it good for national pride, it also makes it easier to avoid misunderstandings since people are naturally better at talking in their native languages.





nair said:


> But there is a small risk of Translation.....



There is always some risk in translation. Modi with English as 3rd to 4th language have better chances of avoiding / reducing risk of translation by using help from a professional translator.

After all it's always good to thing and speak native language and leave translation to experts!! You end up with double gain ..national pride and polished interpretation!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dandpatta

nair said:


> You said this...... and then what did you do????


At least I DID NOT insult the South or its languages.
If you cannot understand a decent post, I pity you.


----------



## Star Wars

Ignore this idiot @Sriram , stop replying to him ...


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

nair said:


> I got your point.... But Speaking in a meeting and having a conversation is different.....



Just try to imagine Hu Jintao having a conversation in English. 

Nothing would even get done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Dandpatta said:


> At least I DID NOT insult the South or its languages.
> If you cannot understand a decent post, I pity you.



The only point i was making was to ignore and carry on with conversation rather than inviting him again......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Just try to imagine Hu Jintao having a conversation in English.
> 
> Nothing would even get done.



South Indians, particularly tamils, prevent Hindi from being used as the national language. Every other state accepts Hindi, but not them.


----------



## Kataria

Arya Desa said:


> South Indians, particularly tamils, prevent Hindi from being used as the national language. Every other state accepts Hindi, but not them.



We cannot criticize Tamils for trying to protect their identity and culture


----------



## nair

kaiji.itou said:


> Because these black as coal madarchods take more pride in their negro identity



Post reported!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arya Desa

kaiji.itou said:


> Because these black as coal madarchods take more pride in their negro identity



I can say I disagree with you there.


----------



## Dandpatta

nair said:


> The only point i was making was to ignore and carry on with conversation rather than inviting him again......


Misunderstood your post. Thanks for clarification Nair Sahab. BTW , Nairs are from Kerala, right?


----------



## nair

Dandpatta said:


> Misunderstood your post. Thanks for clarification Nair Sahab. BTW , Nairs are from Kerala, right?



Yup.........And i speak 5 languages

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arya Desa

nair said:


> Post reported!!!!!!!!!



Hey why did you give me a negative?


----------



## Kataria

nair said:


> Post reported!!!!!!!!!



Can you remove the negative rating? I will change my post....


----------



## JayAtl

if he can speak sense in any language ... that is okay.


----------



## Dandpatta

Anyways - I studied in an english medium school in Mumbai. Hindi was an optional language for us back then. Fast forward, my interest in Hindi peaked when I heard actors like Amitabh Bachchan, Ashutosh Rana and other notable personalities give their discourses in Hindi. It was a marked departure from the usual , impure and slangish/colloquial Hindi you get to hear from Bollywood or Mumbai. 

Especially Ashutosh Rana's Hindi was a marker point for my deep interest in learning it afresh. What a command and delivery !! Rich !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

kaiji.itou said:


> Can you remove the negative rating? I will change my post....



Edit it and get Aryadesha also edit it, because he quoted you @Arya Desa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

nair said:


> Yup.........And i speak 5 languages



How good are you at speaking those languages?


----------



## Kataria

Arya Desa said:


> Hey why did you give me a negative?



oye khotay change your post yaar. marvaye ga kya


----------



## Arya Desa

nair said:


> Agreeing to racism is equally being racist.....



Read again, I said: 



> I can say I disagree with you there.



I disagreed with his racist stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Chinese-Dragon said:


> How good are you at speaking those languages?



I can converse without any difficulty.... 4 of them very fluently.... 1 with little difficulty....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kataria

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Who are they?
> 
> 
> 
> How good are you at speaking those languages?



never mind. please remove first quote chinese bro. thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

nair said:


> Yup.........And i speak 5 languages


Me too - 6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Arya Desa said:


> Read again, I said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagreed with his racist stance.



I got it wrong...... My apologies.... . and i have reversed it


----------



## Eve Teaser

Punjabi shoud be national language


----------



## Arya Desa

kaiji.itou said:


> oye khotay change your post yaar. marvaye ga kya



Learn to play the game.



Eve Teaser said:


> Punjabi shoud be national language



I fully support this idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Very good.  Chinese leaders speak in Chinese, Russian leaders speak in Russian, French leaders speak in French, etc.
> 
> It makes sense that Modi has chosen to speak in a native language. Not only is it good for national pride, it also makes it easier to avoid misunderstandings since people are naturally better at talking in their native languages.



Besides this its also a smart move.

Since he understands english when the guest speaks to the interpreter he gets 3-5 Seconds to form his thoughts / reply before the interpreter translates it to him in hindi .


----------



## Kataria

Arya Desa said:


> Learn to play the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully support this idea.



unquote me


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

kaiji.itou said:


> never mind. please remove first quote chinese bro. thanks



Done. 



nair said:


> I can converse without any difficulty.... 4 of them very fluently.... 1 with little difficulty....



I can speak Cantonese natively, Mandarin close to native, and my English is passable.

Though in China we consider both Cantonese and Mandarin to be dialects, not languages.

I don't think I can learn anymore, I am already at full capacity lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arya Desa

kaiji.itou said:


> unquote me



Kitha?


----------



## Kataria

Arya Desa said:


> Kitha?



Pist 43 on page 3


----------



## nair

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> I can speak Cantonese natively, Mandarin close to native, and my English is passable.
> 
> Though in China we consider both Cantonese and Mandarin to be dialects, not languages.
> 
> I don't think I can learn anymore, I am already at full capacity lol.



Your English is pretty good ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

nair said:


> Your English is pretty good ......



I went to an International school in Hong Kong, so my English skills should not be too bad.

Also, my internet browser corrects my spelling for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kataria

nair said:


> Your English is pretty good ......



paaji reverse my negative rating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

nair said:


> I can converse without any difficulty.... 4 of them very fluently.... 1 with little difficulty....



Hindi, Punjabi, Marathi, Gujarati, English, Telugu & Bangali (limited vocabulary), Sanskrit (cannot speak need practice)

Urdu, Chinese, French, Japanese, German, Hebrew - elementary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

third eye said:


> Besides this its also a smart move.
> 
> Since he understands english when the guest speaks to the interpreter he gets 3-5 Seconds to form his thoughts / reply before the interpreter translates it to him in hindi .



But here, there was no translation from English to Hindi (according to OP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

sms said:


> Hindi, Punjabi, Marathi, Gujarati, English, Telugu & Bangali (limited vocabulary), Sanskrit (cannot speak need practice)
> 
> Urdu, Chinese, French, Japanese, German, Hebrew - elementary



That is amazing. 

I can say one thing in Russian, and that is "I cannot speak Russian".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

sms said:


> Hindi, Punjabi, Marathi, Gujarati, English, Telugu & Bangali (limited vocabulary), Sanskrit (cannot speak need practice)
> 
> Urdu, Chinese, French, Japanese, German, Hebrew - elementary




Wow...... Great!!!!!!!!!


How old are you???? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Star Wars

anyone know whats going on in Lok Sabha ?


----------



## Eve Teaser

North Indians are punjabi elites mostly, and punjabi is an awesome language too

hindi, hindustan, hindu wtf are we making out of our India?????


----------



## Dandpatta

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That is amazing.
> 
> I can say one thing in Russian, and that is "I cannot speak Russian".


Which international school did you study in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Dandpatta said:


> Which international school did you study in?



I went to Island school in Mid-levels (半山區). 

I think another Chinese member here (Brotherhood) went to another school in Mid-levels, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## sms

nair said:


> Wow...... Great!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How old are you???? if you dont mind me asking



Don't keep high hopes. I'm married to a army officer's daughter (FYI in case u r a female) 



Chinese-Dragon said:


> I went to Island school in Mid-levels (半山區).
> 
> I think another Chinese member here (Brotherhood) went to another school in Mid-levels, but I can't remember the name.



I've stayed in HK for some time. I had an apartment at 54th Floor. It was too scary for me. The bed was set right next huge glass window and could not sleep for first few wks. Always feared that I may roll over in sleep and fall from 54th floor thru glass window

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

sms said:


> Don't keep high hopes. I'm married to a army officer's daughter (FYI in case u r a female)



Lol..... Well I am married, but my spouse is not a daughter or an army officer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sms

nair said:


> Lol..... Well I am married, but my spouse is not a daughter or an army officer


 LOL, why are we bringing marriage in to a discussion about a practically bachelor's person!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arya Desa

sms said:


> Don't keep high hopes.* I'm married to a army officer's daughter *(FYI in case u r a female)



To the daughter of a PLA officer? Why are you not helping to foge Sino-Indian ties?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

sms said:


> I've stayed in HK for some time. I had an apartment at 54th Floor. It was too scary for me. The bed was set right next huge glass window and could not sleep for first few wks. Always feared that I may roll over in sleep and fall from 54th floor thru glass window



I live on the 30th floor. You get used to it after a while, but I still grip on tight to the handrails when I look over the balcony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

sms said:


> LOL, why are we bringing marriage in to a discussion about a practically bachelor's person!!



He knows very well, that PM ke kursi, Eik Hus ki kursi se better hein.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SR-91 said:


> Prime Minister Narendra Modi, it appears, has taken a call to hold his diplomatic conversations in Hindi, with interpreters being deployed in almost all his meetings, including those where the dignitary on the other side speaks in English.
> 
> While Modi is quite conversant in English given that many New Delhi-based diplomats have met him and never found language to be an impediment, sources said he seems to have decided to stick to the national language in his interactions. That he is reasonably comfortable with the English language is clear by the fact that interpreters are not required to translate from English to Hindi.
> 
> For instance, Sri Lankan President Mahinda Rajapaksa spoke in English during his bilateral meeting with Modi and at no stage did the PM require the interpreter’s assistance to understand what the Lankan President was saying. However, his responses were always in Hindi for which the services of the interpreter were used. In fact, he followed the same protocol with the Special Envoy of the Sultan of Oman, who spoke in English.
> 
> But with those who spoke Hindi or Urdu, the interpreter was not required, like the one-on-one with Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. In fact, Afghanistan President Hamid Karzai, who has studied in India, also spoke in Urdu with some Hindi words and so a translator was not needed.
> 
> In many ways, Modi may have followed in the footsteps of Atal Bihari Vajpayee, the last BJP Prime Minister, who would make it a point to speak in Hindi during bilateral meetings with those who spoke in their national language. But to those who spoke in English, Vajpayee would also speak in English, with the odd assistance required if the accent of the foreign interlocutor was difficult to pick. Here too, his staff would come to his aid and interpreters were not needed.
> 
> On this score, his meetings with Russian leaders are best remembered. There would be two interpreters and the one on the Russian side would usually be more than perfect in his translation to Hindi with such proper usage that many on the Indian side would be stumped. Then the Indian interpreter would separately translate Vajpayee’s message into Russian. As External Affairs Minister in the Janata Party government, he spoke in Hindi at the UN.
> 
> While it’s not clear yet, External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj is considering following the Vajpayee model. So far, all her meetings have been in English but she is planning to take a call ahead of the Chinese Foreign Minister’s visit starting Sunday.
> 
> Among former PMs, Chandrashekhar would want to give his speeches in Hindi but did manage with English during bilateral meetings. But if this trend continues, Modi will clearly be the first Indian PM who would have chosen to speak in Hindi at all times, much closer to what leaders of countries like Russia and China have followed.
> 
> 
> Giving our national language the respect it deserves…I love this guy.



And why not??
The inaugural speech by President of China at the opening ceremony of Olympics 2008 held in China was in Chinese when he was aware that all the world leaders would be present at the ceremony.
Modi doesnt have problem understanding english,but I think his spoken english isnt as fluent, his decision to use an interpreter is a wise decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

sms said:


> Hindi, Punjabi, Marathi, Gujarati, English, Telugu & Bangali (limited vocabulary), Sanskrit (cannot speak need practice)
> 
> Urdu, Chinese, French, Japanese, German, Hebrew - elementary



& @nair

At this rate your brains will never age.

I can speak 3 languages myself, learnt them out of circumstance.

Speaking two languages 'slows brain ageing' - Science - News - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

third eye said:


> & @nair
> 
> At this rate your brains will never age.
> 
> I can speak 3 languages myself, learnt them out of circumstance.
> 
> Speaking two languages 'slows brain ageing' - Science - News - The Independent



You know what i am poised to learn one more language in another 1 year.....(the only south Indian language which i dont speak)

If it helps my brain then very good.... 

But you know what my 5 year old daughter is learning 3 languages and she practically speak all of them .... These days kids are smarter than us....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

nair said:


> You know what i am poised to learn one more language in another 1 year.....(the only south Indian language which i dont speak)
> 
> If it helps my brain then very good....
> 
> But you know what my 5 year old daughter is learning 3 languages and she practically speak all of them .... These days kids are smarter than us....



Good.

I am attempting to learn how to read urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Sriram said:


> there is nothing to feel bad about being called madrassi.. i can think of anything other than caste violences to feel bad as south indian or madrassi.. actually im proud madrassi


quiet understandable considering you may be from Tamilnadu. but, No other south Indians especially Keralites wants to be called Madarassi. OK?


Arya Desa said:


> Madrassi isn't a racial slur it is someone from the bottom 4 states of India. No where am I being racist, why are you so sensitive?


It's like the feeling a Punjabi gets when he is called a Bihari. BTW, Kerala people were known as Malabaris not Madrassi even before Independence. 
I can't stand these slurs.


----------



## nair

third eye said:


> Good.
> 
> I am attempting to learn how to read urdu.



Urudu is more or less like hindi what.....(If i can add urudu then 6 languages i can speak )......


----------



## sms

nair said:


> You know what i am poised to learn one more language in another 1 year.....(the only south Indian language which i dont speak)
> 
> If it helps my brain then very good....
> 
> But you know what my 5 year old daughter is learning 3 languages and she practically speak all of them .... These days kids are smarter than us....


 Hmm.. which one u cannot speak Tamil or Kannada?


----------



## third eye

nair said:


> Urudu is more or less like hindi what.....(If i can add urudu then 6 languages i can speak )......



Speaking is not a problem, its the script.


----------



## nair

third eye said:


> Speaking is not a problem, its the script.



Script..... Very difficult....In kerala schools had Urudu, Arabi,Sanskrit and Hindi as thrid language..... I selected Hindi....



sms said:


> Hmm.. which one u cannot speak Tamil or Kannada?



I can speak fluent Tamil, I can speak Kannada... But telugu Nope (can understand little bit)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dandpatta

Urdu pronunciations are quite important. Many Indians speak it overlapping the "Q" with "K", "K" with "G", "G" with "Gh" , and "Z" with "J"

Khair - for example is not a simple kher. It has to come from the trunk of your vocal chord. Similarly words starting with Q - Quaid for example. Many Indians simplify it as Ke-yd. It should be pronounced with a mix of k+g.

It is again, another lyrical language. If only I had the chance to learn Sanskrit side by side with Urdu and Farsi. Agar ye hota, to life ban jaati !!


----------



## GR!FF!N

NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Narendra Modi may make Japan his first port of call. The Japanese side has proposed possible dates for Modi's visit to Tokyo which could happen end of June or early July. 

Japanese foreign minister Fumio Kishida called his counterpart Sushma Swaraj on Tuesday, his first conversation with her after she took over. Japanese diplomatic channels have already proposed dates for Modi's visit to Tokyo. 

Takeshi Yagi, the Japanese envoy to India, visited new national security advisor Ajit Doval last week to propose dates. India is yet to accept them but indications in the government are that Modi is interested. 

Modi was supposed to make the BRICS summit in Brazil, scheduled for July 15, his international debut. Japanese PM Shinzo Abe declared that he was "looking forward" to welcoming Modi in Tokyo before the end of the year. Japan wants an Abe-Modi summit to precede a possible Modi-Xi Jinping summit. 

Modi has a long history with Japan, with Japanese companies investing deeply in Gujarat. Modi wants that experience to be replicated in the rest of India. What will be interesting will be to see how Modi engages with Japan on the strategic front. How far will India sign on to Japan's new Asia-Pacific initiative? 

At Shangri La, Abe said Japan would assist countries like the Philippines which are fighting territorial disputes with China, claiming a larger security role for Japan in Asia. Japan, he said, would play "a more proactive role than it has until now in making peace in Asia and the world something more certain". 

"Japan will offer its utmost support for the efforts of the countries of Asean (Association of Southeast Asian Nations) as they work to ensure the security of the seas and the skies," it said. 

The Chinese president may travel to India in September, a visit that will be eagerly watched in the rest of the world. Modi already has a plan to increase economic ties with China and invite Chinese investment in various sectors of the Indian economy. 


Modi’s first foreign tour could be to Japan - The Times of India


----------



## Levina

@Arya Desa @Sriram @kaiji.itou 

That was the most disgusting way to insult your own countrymen.
The pseudo superiority complex that you guys have and the north Vs South that you guys have created in your mind is so detrimental.
No language is greater /better than the other and you dont have to be a Shakespeare to understand this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Arya Desa said:


> Are all madrassi hindi haters like you?



That is a denigratory usage. I would not use it if I were you.


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Sriram said:


> Are all north indians undereducated and ignorant like you ??




Yes nano is jhail he only understand english but if he will speak everyone will laugh on him...


----------



## Kataria

levina said:


> @Arya Desa @Sriram @kaiji.itou
> 
> That was the most disgusting way to insult your own countrymen.
> The pseudo superiority complex that you guys have and the north Vs South that you guys have created in your mind is so detrimental.
> No language is greater /better than the other and you dont have to be a Shakespeare to understand this.
> 
> View attachment 33918



It was a momentary lapse of judgment


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> Urudu is more or less like hindi what.....(If i can add urudu then 6 languages i can speak )......


Urdu alphabets are similar to Arabic but yes when spoken its just like hindi...though some urdu words are just too tough to understand. I am sure you knew that.
Most of the time I am left staring at a Pakistani's face with blank expressions when they speak in pure urdu (it happens when they would have guessed my nationality wrong  )
But the funniest part is when I get the same reaction back for some words in hindi. 

@Chinese-Dragon @sms @nair 
Thanks to you guys I had a hearty laugh after reading your posts here.



kaiji.itou said:


> It was a momentary lapse of judgment


Think before you speak would help..next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

I like this.
So far Modi is doing all the right things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

levina said:


> Urdu alphabets are similar to Arabic but yes when spoken its just like hindi...though some urdu words are just too tough to understand. I am sure you knew that.
> Most of the time I am left staring at a Pakistani's face with blank expressions when they speak in pure urdu (it happens when they would have guessed my nationality wrong  )
> But the funniest part is when I get the same reaction back for some words in hindi.
> 
> 
> Think before you speak would help..next time.



Well I couldn't differentiate between urudu and arbi when i used see them on those black boards in my school days.... I lived in Mysore for some time, and they use a peculiar slang (they say it is mixed with urudu) but i used to find it funny.....(some one from mysore can confirm it)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

SR-91 said:


> Prime Minister Narendra Modi, it appears, has taken a call to hold his diplomatic conversations in Hindi, with interpreters being deployed in almost all his meetings, including those where the dignitary on the other side speaks in English.
> 
> While Modi is quite conversant in English given that many New Delhi-based diplomats have met him and never found language to be an impediment, sources said he seems to have decided to stick to the national language in his interactions. That he is reasonably comfortable with the English language is clear by the fact that interpreters are not required to translate from English to Hindi.
> 
> For instance, Sri Lankan President Mahinda Rajapaksa spoke in English during his bilateral meeting with Modi and at no stage did the PM require the interpreter’s assistance to understand what the Lankan President was saying. However, his responses were always in Hindi for which the services of the interpreter were used. In fact, he followed the same protocol with the Special Envoy of the Sultan of Oman, who spoke in English.
> 
> But with those who spoke Hindi or Urdu, the interpreter was not required, like the one-on-one with Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. In fact, Afghanistan President Hamid Karzai, who has studied in India, also spoke in Urdu with some Hindi words and so a translator was not needed.
> 
> In many ways, Modi may have followed in the footsteps of Atal Bihari Vajpayee, the last BJP Prime Minister, who would make it a point to speak in Hindi during bilateral meetings with those who spoke in their national language. But to those who spoke in English, Vajpayee would also speak in English, with the odd assistance required if the accent of the foreign interlocutor was difficult to pick. Here too, his staff would come to his aid and interpreters were not needed.
> 
> On this score, his meetings with Russian leaders are best remembered. There would be two interpreters and the one on the Russian side would usually be more than perfect in his translation to Hindi with such proper usage that many on the Indian side would be stumped. Then the Indian interpreter would separately translate Vajpayee’s message into Russian. As External Affairs Minister in the Janata Party government, he spoke in Hindi at the UN.
> 
> While it’s not clear yet, External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj is considering following the Vajpayee model. So far, all her meetings have been in English but she is planning to take a call ahead of the Chinese Foreign Minister’s visit starting Sunday.
> 
> Among former PMs, Chandrashekhar would want to give his speeches in Hindi but did manage with English during bilateral meetings. But if this trend continues, Modi will clearly be the first Indian PM who would have chosen to speak in Hindi at all times, much closer to what leaders of countries like Russia and China have followed.
> 
> 
> Giving our national language the respect it deserves…I love this guy.


No one cares in which language he speaks as long as he does good work for the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

I do not understand what is so much fuss about this for? If there was a Tamil prime minister who is not so fluent in English would have chosen his/her own mother tongue and a good interpreter to communicate with foreign delegates. I find it quite disturbing that everything related to Modi makes a headline today. What next? Why gajar kaa halwa on his platter tonight?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> Well I couldn't differentiate between urudu and arbi when i used see them on those black boards in my school days....


Now that i am learning arabic (i can only read and write but not understand it much) I think I can differentiate between urdu and arabic words.



nair said:


> I lived in Mysore for some time, and they use a peculiar slang (they say it is mixed with urudu) but i used to find it funny.....(some one from mysore can confirm it)


Lolzz
I had a friend from Mysore and her hindi was a little different or may be it was just her accent.I attributed that to her south Indian upbringing.Even Hyderabadis have a cute way of speaking hindi.


scorpionx said:


> I do not understand what is so much fuss about this for? If there was a Tamil prime minister who is not so fluent in English would have chosen his/her own mother tongue and a good interpreter to communicate with foreign delegates. I find it quite disturbing that everything related to Modi makes a headline today. What next? Why gajar kaa halwa on his platter tonight?


The last line reminds me of Abhishek and Ash's marriage when every single detail made it to the headlines.
I guess Modi's PR team is working over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

levina said:


> The last line reminds me of Abhishek and Ash's marriage when every single detail made it to the headlines.
> I guess Modi's PR team is working over time.



His PR team should understand that it's time to take some rest and let their leader to work in silence. Too many eyes on his office will create unwanted expectations,failures,disappointments and anger which may ultimately affect him and his government.



Eve Teaser said:


> Yuss gr8 move
> 
> namo namo



That actually sounds funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

levina said:


> Now that i am learning arabic (i can only read and write but not understand it much) I think I can differentiate between urdu and arabic words.
> 
> 
> Lolzz
> I had a friend from Mysore and her hindi was a little different or may be it was just her accent.I attributed that to her south Indian upbringing.Even Hyderabadis have a cute way of speaking hindi.
> 
> The last line reminds me of Abhishek and Ash's marriage when every single detail made it to the headlines.
> I guess Modi's PR team is working over time.



The only alphabet i know in Arabi is "Alif" Lolz.......

Yes the mysore slang is very close to that of Hyderabad.........



scorpionx said:


> His PR team should understand that it's time to take some rest and let their leader to work in silence. Too many eyes on his office will create unwanted expectations,failures,disappointments and anger which may ultimately affect him and his government.
> .



May be the Hang over is still there.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Good to see him building ties with all important countries


----------



## Levina

Thawing relations with Modi may or may not help in thawing India-US relationship so easily.
In last one year India- US ties touched rock bottom, US is still a bit touchy about India's support to Russia.
But now that Russia is making "new friends" in the region (ahem ahem our neighbors across the border I meant) so India too must keep its options open.


----------



## Spring Onion

Arya Desa said:


> South Indians, particularly tamils, prevent Hindi from being used as the national language. Every other state accepts Hindi, but not them.



 They say their language has a stronger history than hindi and their language is very rich which is true


----------



## Dandpatta

BTW - @Chinese-Dragon - your interest in this thread (and many other Indian threads). Hmmm... let me guess!!! You have an Indian gal?




Spring Onion said:


> They say their language has a stronger history than hindi and their language is very rich which is true


Yaara, why add fuel to the fire? Abb buss karo.. nahin to taxi se bhijwaoonga !


----------



## Arya Desa

Spring Onion said:


> They say their language has a stronger history than hindi and their language is very rich *which is true*



Yet you speak urdu, which is a pseudonym for Hindi.


----------



## Spring Onion

Dandpatta said:


> Yaara, why add fuel to the fire? Abb buss karo.. nahin to taxi se bhijwaoonga !




.


Seriously i have respect for rich Tamil language . i did not comment on Mod's action as i believe not speaking in English is NOT a shame. Its just a foreign language and if we are not comfortable in it then why should we be ashamed after all they cant speak our languages so fluently

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sms

nair said:


> I can speak fluent Tamil, I can speak Kannada... But telugu Nope (can understand little bit)



My School (Govt.) offered choices between Sanskrit, Urdu, Punjabi, Telugu - I chose Telugu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Arya Desa said:


> Yet you speak urdu, which is a pseudonym for Hindi.



Urdu is a beautiful language. has this beautiful flexibility to adopt and embrace words from other languages 

and yes i am really desirous of learning Tamil


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Rahul9090 said:


> NEW DELHI: In what is probably the most significant foreign policy decision taken since he became Prime Minister, Narendra Modi has confirmed to US President Barack Obama that he will have a bilateral meeting with him in Washington in the last week of September this year.
> 
> Obama had invited Modi to the US when he called up the PM to congratulate him. Significantly, the meeting won't happen on the sidelines of the United Nations general assembly in New York but in the form of a full-fledged bilateral summit in Washington.
> 
> The two sides are finalizing the date for the meeting which will be in the last week of September, TOI has learnt. The Modi-Obama summit promises to be one of the foremost international events of the year and will overshadow Modi's presence at UNGA, if he decides to go to New York too.
> 
> In taking the decision, Modi has shown that his own predilections, if any, won't come in the way of ties with the US.
> 
> He has, in fact, acted with alacrity and decisiveness on what many believe is going to be one of the biggest immediate challenges for India's foreign policy — that of mending India-US ties which had tapered off under UPA-2 and then nosedived with l'affaire Khobragade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi's decision underlines the significance of the US in India's strategic matrix. There was speculation that Modi could focus more on China and South Korea for economic gains and on an improved security partnership with Japan but these are not likely to come at the expense of Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi was thought to be inadequately equipped to mend India-US ties because — as some reckoned — he could find it difficult to come to terms with the US hostility towards him after the 2002 Gujarat riots, and the resultant revocation of his US visa. He remained the only person to be barred from traveling to the US for many years under the country's controversial International Religious Freedom Act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the UK and EU were quick off the blocks in reaching out to Modi, US was late in responding, but once it did in the form of a meeting former US ambassador Nancy Powell sought with him, Modi has been generous in his response.
> 
> In an interview to TOI, before he took over as PM, Modi had said that relations between the two countries cannot be allowed to be "even remotely" influenced by incidents related to individuals.
> 
> Describing the US as a natural ally, he said it was in the interest of both countries to further develop the relationship.
> 
> Modi's decision to confirm the Obama bilateral is also the second big surprise he has sprung on his detractors who thought he would be straightjacketed by his own election campaign, and the baggage he was supposed to have come with on relations with the US.
> 
> Despite Pakistan featuring in his speeches, and his admonition of UPA for its 'biryani' diplomacy, Modi successfully invited Pakistan PM Nawaz Sharif for his swearing in.
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi, Barack Obama will meet in Washington in September - The Times of India



Modi was unfortunate collateral in Bush's attempt to bend over backwards to show that he wasn't anti-Muslim in the wake of Afghanistan and Iraq. Now that the Obama administration has no choice but to deal with Modi, I do hope the relationship improves. That said, the coming Republican wave in November's elections should help immensely, and I expect the improvement in relations will accelerate dramatically if a Republican wins the White House in 2016. Let's hope for a Democratic Party wipe-out to ensure this outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Dandpatta said:


> BTW - @Chinese-Dragon - your interest in this thread (and many other Indian threads). Hmmm... let me guess!!! You have an Indian gal?



Nope. I did know a few Indians back in Island school though. 

Very nice people.


----------



## sms

Spring Onion said:


> Urdu is a beautiful language. has this beautiful flexibility to adopt and embrace words from other languages
> 
> and yes i am really desirous of learning Tamil



Urdu Zuban me lafzon ke kalakari / Adakari lajabab he!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sriram

We are proud to be dark, "black skinned",
and btw Krishna is also back and beautiful..

You aren't smart or intelligent to debate, when u come down to skin color still u lose the debate that explains everything



Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Yes nano is jhail he only understand english but if he will speak everyone will laugh on him...


you are same culture as NI, that explains the development, poverty, crime in Pakistan and NI


----------



## Roybot

Sriram said:


> We are proud to be dark, "black skinned",
> and btw Krishna is also back and beautiful..
> 
> You aren't smart or intelligent to debate, when u come down to skin color still u lose the debate that explains everything



Just so you know, you are fighting with a false flagger. Arya Desa is as Indian as Pervez Musharraf.


----------



## Spring Onion

sms said:


> Urdu Zuban me lafzon ke kalakari / Adakari lajabab he!!



heyyy aisay aglay banday ko lufzon k jaal main phansaya ja sakta ha ka na poocho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kataria

Roybot said:


> Just so you know, you are fighting with a false flagger. Arya Desa is as Indian as Pervez Musharraf.



really??


----------



## Tshering22

levina said:


> Thawing relations with Modi may or may not help in thawing India-US relationship so easily.
> In last one year India- US ties touched rock bottom, US is still a bit touchy about India's support to Russia.
> But now that Russia is making "new friends" in the region (ahem ahem our neighbors across the border I meant) so India too must keep its options open



Levina ji, I think you are misinterpreting the whole development. Just my two paisa:

1- The USA is concerned about keeping those who are not allies, to at least 'not hostile' or 'commercially friendly' relations. Modi ji clearly stated that despite his visa ban due to political pressure from leftist and muslim groups in USA, US has been a major investor of business in Gujarat alongside, Japan, China, Korea and Israel.

Which means that Modi ji was expecting this. He knew that they will come to him one day and he was not bothered. It only reflects the professionalism on both US and Indian behalf.

2- US knows that we will always side with Russia directly or indirectly on such matters as what is happening in Ukraine. They are fully aware that there are strategic reasons why we support Russia and are not bothered much.

3- Russia's supply of Mi-35s is simply being overblown by the useless media. Believe me, it is no big deal. Russia is not our backyard where we can dictate terms. They held on so long, even that is appreciable. It is a superpower and a significant country on the world map that influences dozens of countries. It is a matter of great respect that Russia respected our sensitivities this long. 

Please understand that we have refused their products on three occasions despite them being FULLY capable of meeting our minimum requirement. Remember our tenders don't expect a Star Wars fighter but something that covers all our laid down requirements: We chose Rafale over MiG-35, AH-64 over Mi-28N (despite both overshooting our requirements equally well, Apache's capabilities are not the question here), Chinook over Mi-26T (modernized two-pilot version). If we had even honoured two of these three contracts, there would have been absolutely no question of Russians handing out Mi-35 to other countries. 

In fact, the contract for 197 light helicopters to replace Cheetahs should be given to Kamov. That is a huge order and it would keep the Russian factories running for a decade. What's more, Ka-226 is a damn versatile machine. But that is a different matter.

In the end, Putin has to ensure that Russian aerospace engineers and defence scientists don't run to China for greener pastures and keep their jobs.

Why blame him or his country?

In fact, there is a massive opportunity to cooperate with them at all levels.

Foreign relations are never a 'this or that' issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arya Desa

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Modi was unfortunate collateral in Bush's attempt to bend over backwards to show that he wasn't anti-Muslim in the wake of Afghanistan and Iraq. Now that the Obama administration has no choice but to deal with Modi, I do hope the relationship improves. That said, the coming Republican wave in November's elections should help immensely, and I expect the improvement in relations will accelerate dramatically if a Republican wins the White House in 2016. Let's hope for a Democratic Party wipe-out to ensure this outcome.



If it comes down to Bobby Jindal vs Hilary Clinton who would you choose?


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Arya Desa said:


> If it comes down to Bobby Jindal vs Hilary Clinton who would you choose?



Bobby Jindal, hands down. He has the correct worldview on capitalism, education, and executive power. I don't know anything about his foreign policy, though.

Hillary Clinton, meanwhile, has embarrassed herself with her incompetent term as Secretary of State, and her previous support for nationalized healthcare does not bode well for the US economy.


----------



## Aamna Ali

levina said:


> @Arya Desa @Sriram @kaiji.itou
> 
> That was the most disgusting way to insult your own countrymen.
> The pseudo superiority complex that you guys have and the north Vs South that you guys have created in your mind is so detrimental.
> No language is greater /better than the other and you dont have to be a Shakespeare to understand this.
> 
> View attachment 33918









@Chinese-Dragon @Arya Desa






Please watch from 0:00 to 0:30

@Sriram @Arya Desa @kaiji.itou


----------



## Rahul9090




----------



## Dash

Great move...now go and reiterate that, who is important in South Asia for THEM.


----------



## walwal

This nut is worth to be ignored. Unfortunately he gets elected from a city which boasts high on technology !!!


----------



## Bang Galore

Modi is impressing more & more. I like the fact that he simply does not allow for too much predicability in his actions. While all the "experts" are saying one thing _(in this case. that he will be diffident towards the U.S. and probably be in no hurry to visit)_, he is surprising people with how sharp he is turning out to be. Did it with the invite to the swearing in & now this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arya Desa

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Bobby Jindal, hands down. He has the correct worldview on capitalism, education, and executive power. I don't know anything about his foreign policy, though.
> 
> Hillary Clinton, meanwhile, has embarrassed herself with her incompetent term as Secretary of State, and her previous support for nationalized healthcare does not bode well for the US economy.



I like Hilary Clinton, something about strong women turns me on.


----------



## अखण्ड भारत!!!

walwal said:


> This nut is worth to be ignored. Unfortunately he gets elected from a city which boasts high on technology !!!


Its not high on brains it seems


----------



## Eve Teaser

where is his stupid brother these days he is a clown too


----------



## Tshering22

@Rahul9090 Can you please tag our super-secular members here?

Those who claim to be the vanguard of equality, liberty and freedom of 'minorities' in India.

Care to ask these secularists why aren't they first spewing venom against Owaisi?

Why is it that respected members who claim to be equally just to all, not condemning this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Roybot said:


> Just so you know, you are fighting with a false flagger. Arya Desa is as Indian as Pervez Musharraf.



I am 100% Punjabi, 0% pakistani.



kaiji.itou said:


> really??



Anyone that disagrees with their post they label as a false flagger.


----------



## Kataria

Arya Desa said:


> I am 100% Punjabi, 0% pakistani.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that disagrees with their post they label as a false flagger.



You don't speak punjabi though right. My background is Haryanvi Jat. I grew up in Punjab and consider myself punjabi


----------



## Tshering22

Arya Desa said:


> I like Hilary Clinton, something about strong women turns me on.



 Mate, this is a politician, not a dream girl. 

As per what my American buddies say, she is a flip flop worse than our own Khujli. Only a paper tigress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arya Desa

kaiji.itou said:


> You don't speak punjabi though right. My background is Haryanvi Jat. I grew up in Punjab and consider myself punjabi



I do, or atleast I understand it when spoken and I understand Hindi when spoken and can speak them. It's when people use latin characters to express sentences, I can't understand those. Haryana was apart of Punjab, good to see you consider yourself Punjabi.


----------



## Eve Teaser

Arya Desa said:


> I am 100% Punjabi, 0% pakistani.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that disagrees with their post they label as a false flagger.



yah me too 100% punjabi, some times Indian


----------



## Arya Desa

Tshering22 said:


> Mate, this is a politician, not a dream girl.
> 
> As per what my American buddies say, she is a flip flop worse than our own Khujli. Only a paper tigress.



Strong America, weak America. It doesn't matter they will still hate us.


----------



## Arya Desa

Eve Teaser said:


> yah me too 100% punjabi, some times Indian



Which district?



kaiji.itou said:


> I grew up in Punjab and consider myself punjabi



Which district did you live in?


----------



## Bang Galore

Tshering22 said:


> Mate, this is a politician, not a dream girl.
> 
> As per what my American buddies say, she is a flip flop worse than our own Khujli. Only a paper tigress.



Your American buddies are probably Republicans. Hillary Clintion is by most standards a very formidable politician and by most reports, including that of a famous Republican, Bob Gates, a very sharp operator & team player. It would require some extraordinary Republican to be a serious opponent, Ted Cruz won't be enough.


----------



## Eve Teaser

Arya Desa said:


> Which district?
> 
> 
> 
> Which district did you live in?



I was born in Chandigargh but grew up in Delhi . chandigarh is best!!! ill never ever go south india to meet dravidians


----------



## Tshering22

Arya Desa said:


> Strong America, weak America. It doesn't matter they will still hate us.



They don't hate us, they just want to profit from everyone. Simple as that. USA is more a company than a country. Their concern is profits, growth of their economy and keep them rank 1 as a superpower.

They ignore Gulf countries for the same reason why catch Iran, Russia, Zimbabwe and other such countries for opposite reason: they don't let them profit unquestioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

SR-91 said:


> Prime Minister Narendra Modi, it appears, has taken a call to hold his diplomatic conversations in Hindi, with interpreters being deployed in almost all his meetings, including those where the dignitary on the other side speaks in English.
> 
> While Modi is quite conversant in English given that many New Delhi-based diplomats have met him and never found language to be an impediment, sources said he seems to have decided to stick to the national language in his interactions. That he is reasonably comfortable with the English language is clear by the fact that interpreters are not required to translate from English to Hindi.
> 
> For instance, Sri Lankan President Mahinda Rajapaksa spoke in English during his bilateral meeting with Modi and at no stage did the PM require the interpreter’s assistance to understand what the Lankan President was saying. However, his responses were always in Hindi for which the services of the interpreter were used. In fact, he followed the same protocol with the Special Envoy of the Sultan of Oman, who spoke in English.
> 
> But with those who spoke Hindi or Urdu, the interpreter was not required, like the one-on-one with Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. In fact, Afghanistan President Hamid Karzai, who has studied in India, also spoke in Urdu with some Hindi words and so a translator was not needed.
> 
> In many ways, Modi may have followed in the footsteps of Atal Bihari Vajpayee, the last BJP Prime Minister, who would make it a point to speak in Hindi during bilateral meetings with those who spoke in their national language. But to those who spoke in English, Vajpayee would also speak in English, with the odd assistance required if the accent of the foreign interlocutor was difficult to pick. Here too, his staff would come to his aid and interpreters were not needed.
> 
> On this score, his meetings with Russian leaders are best remembered. There would be two interpreters and the one on the Russian side would usually be more than perfect in his translation to Hindi with such proper usage that many on the Indian side would be stumped. Then the Indian interpreter would separately translate Vajpayee’s message into Russian. As External Affairs Minister in the Janata Party government, he spoke in Hindi at the UN.
> 
> While it’s not clear yet, External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj is considering following the Vajpayee model. So far, all her meetings have been in English but she is planning to take a call ahead of the Chinese Foreign Minister’s visit starting Sunday.
> 
> Among former PMs, Chandrashekhar would want to give his speeches in Hindi but did manage with English during bilateral meetings. But if this trend continues, Modi will clearly be the first Indian PM who would have chosen to speak in Hindi at all times, much closer to what leaders of countries like Russia and China have followed.
> 
> 
> Giving our national language the respect it deserves…I love this guy.



There is nothing wrong if he speaks in Hindi.


----------



## Kataria

Arya Desa said:


> Which district?
> 
> 
> 
> Which district did you live in?



Amritsar. What about you??


----------



## punit

Sriram said:


> there is nothing to feel bad about being called madrassi.. i can think of anything other than caste violences to feel bad as south indian or madrassi.. actually im proud madrassi


of course ur proud licker of holy hole of amma and anna !!


----------



## Arya Desa

Eve Teaser said:


> I was born in Chandigargh but grew up in Delhi . chandigarh is best!!! ill never ever go south india to meet dravidians


Nice



kaiji.itou said:


> Amritsar. What about you??



Hoshiarpur


----------



## Kataria

Arya Desa said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Hoshiarpur



Eve Teaser seems to be a troll


----------



## anonymus

Eve Teaser said:


> I was born in Chandigargh but grew up in Delhi . chandigarh is best!!! ill never ever go south india to meet dravidians




Welcome @shan aka @nurinatt


----------



## cloud_9

kaiji.itou said:


> Amritsar. What about you??





Arya Desa said:


> Hoshiarpur


Somehow you guys are at the forefront of this Hindi riot or do you guys speak Hindi in your households.


----------



## Kataria

cloud_9 said:


> Somehow you guys are at the forefront of this Hindi riot or do you guys speak Hindi in your households.



saade bharat ch hindi da sab to jyada istmal honda ha.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

majority of indians wont even understand what he's saying


----------



## Arya Desa

kaiji.itou said:


> Eve Teaser seems to be a troll



That's what I'm thinking too.



cloud_9 said:


> Somehow you guys are at the forefront of this Hindi riot or do you guys speak Hindi in your households.


Because we aren't that insecure to believe Hindi will displace our language and culture just because it is made the national language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> majority of indians wont even understand what he's saying



What is that got to do with this?? This is about Modi talking to Foreign leaders..... (if you meant addressing a meeting like UN then i agree)


----------



## cloud_9

kaiji.itou said:


> saade bharat ch hindi da sab to jyada istmal honda ha.


But still you could have understood why South Indians hate when people try to impose Hindi


Arya Desa said:


> Because we aren't that insecure to believe Hindi will displace our language and culture just because it is made the national language.


Insecure ???
I thought as a non-Hindi speaker you guys could have understood what @Sriram was getting to ?


----------



## he-man

Chinese-Dragon said:


> How good are you at speaking those languages?



everyone in india can at least speak and write 3 languages fluently............middle class i mean

btw are people really missing the point here??

modi is just not fluent in english so he can't speak it even if he wanted to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Sriram said:


> We are proud to be dark, "black skinned",
> and btw Krishna is also back and beautiful..
> 
> You aren't smart or intelligent to debate, when u come down to skin color still u lose the debate that explains everything
> 
> 
> you are same culture as NI, that explains the development, poverty, crime in Pakistan and NI



Im pashtoon and have no similarity with indians...


----------



## cloud_9

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Im pashtoon and have no similarity with indians...


We aren't even trying! 

All those yT videos aren't helpful either

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

Tshering22 said:


> Levina ji, I think you are misinterpreting the whole development. Just my two paisa:
> 
> 1- The USA is concerned about keeping those who are not allies, to at least 'not hostile' or 'commercially friendly' relations. Modi ji clearly stated that despite his visa ban due to political pressure from leftist and muslim groups in USA, US has been a major investor of business in Gujarat alongside, Japan, China, Korea and Israel.
> 
> Which means that Modi ji was expecting this. He knew that they will come to him one day and he was not bothered. It only reflects the professionalism on both US and Indian behalf.
> 
> 2- US knows that we will always side with Russia directly or indirectly on such matters as what is happening in Ukraine. They are fully aware that there are strategic reasons why we support Russia and are not bothered much.
> 
> 3- Russia's supply of Mi-35s is simply being overblown by the useless media. Believe me, it is no big deal. Russia is not our backyard where we can dictate terms. They held on so long, even that is appreciable. It is a superpower and a significant country on the world map that influences dozens of countries. It is a matter of great respect that Russia respected our sensitivities this long.
> 
> Please understand that we have refused their products on three occasions despite them being FULLY capable of meeting our minimum requirement. Remember our tenders don't expect a Star Wars fighter but something that covers all our laid down requirements: We chose Rafale over MiG-35, AH-64 over Mi-28N (despite both overshooting our requirements equally well, Apache's capabilities are not the question here), Chinook over Mi-26T (modernized two-pilot version). If we had even honoured two of these three contracts, there would have been absolutely no question of Russians handing out Mi-35 to other countries.
> 
> In fact, the contract for 197 light helicopters to replace Cheetahs should be given to Kamov. That is a huge order and it would keep the Russian factories running for a decade. What's more, Ka-226 is a damn versatile machine. But that is a different matter.
> 
> In the end, Putin has to ensure that Russian aerospace engineers and defence scientists don't run to China for greener pastures and keep their jobs.
> 
> Why blame him or his country?
> 
> In fact, there is a massive opportunity to cooperate with them at all levels.
> 
> Foreign relations are never a 'this or that' issue.





> *Remember our tenders don't expect a Star Wars fighter but something that covers all our laid down requirements
> : We chose Rafale over MiG-35*



The observers of MiG 35 described it as bigger, more maintenance intensive MiG 29.

In addition, our aim is diversification so that we are not overdependent on Russians, besides Rafale is very good.



> AH-64 over Mi-28N (despite both overshooting our requirements equally well, Apache's capabilities are not the question here), *Chinook over Mi-26T (modernized two-pilot version*)



IAF is not exactly happy with Mi-26Ts according to many sources. Besides Chinnok is very good for its intended role.


----------



## he-man

cloud_9 said:


> But still you could have understood why South Indians hate when people try to impose Hindi
> Insecure ???
> I thought as a non-Hindi speaker you guys could have understood what @Sriram was getting to ?



who the hell is imposing hindi??
tamils need to get over these stupid things and move forward,,,,in punjab its not an issue.


----------



## ito

Why not make English the national language of India


----------



## he-man

ito said:


> Why not make English the national language of India



it is de facto national language only,,,,everything official is done in english only.
in 50 years it will replace everything else

btw


Indian languages rule the Lok Sabha as newly elected MPs take oath

Read more at: Indian languages rule the Lok Sabha as newly elected MPs take oath - News Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Tshering22 said:


> @Rahul9090 Can you please tag our super-secular members here?
> 
> Those who claim to be the vanguard of equality, liberty and freedom of 'minorities' in India.
> 
> Care to ask these secularists why aren't they first spewing venom against Owaisi?
> 
> Why is it that respected members who claim to be equally just to all, not condemning this?



they are all a bunch of secular hypocrites bhai leave it ..


----------



## cloud_9

he-man said:


> who the hell is imposing hindi??
> tamils need to get over these stupid things and move forward,,,,in punjab its not an issue.


Surely it's being imposed through media.When was the last you saw regional languages getting promoted on National television DD National


----------



## IND151

Didn't he lose the election?


----------



## he-man

cloud_9 said:


> Surely it's being imposed through media.When was the last you saw regional languages getting promoted on National television DD National



i don't really care about that,,,,there are better issues to debate than fight on languages.
regional news channels have low standards and low level of discussion,same goes with regional language newspapers(including hindi)

utter trash


----------



## anonymus

cloud_9 said:


> Surely it's being imposed through media.When was the last you saw regional languages getting promoted on National television DD National




Every regional language, including Naga pidgin which is not a proper language, has a DD channel and a Akaswani channel.


----------



## cloud_9

he-man said:


> *i don't really care about that*,,,,*there are better issues to debate than fight on languages.*
> regional news channels have low standards and low level of discussion,same goes with regional language newspapers(including hindi)
> 
> utter trash


Well,I didn't invite you here to quote me 
If language is not really on your top 10 issues list,why did you even bother quoting me? 



anonymus said:


> Every regional language, including Naga pidgin which is not a proper language, has a DD channel and a Akaswani channel.


But they are not free to air terrestrial channels,hence DD National was mentioned.


----------



## he-man

fucking retard,,,i mean this guy needs to be publicly lynched,nothing else will calm my nerves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

cloud_9 said:


> Well,I didn't invite you here to quote me
> If language is not really on your top 10 issues list,why did you even bother quoting me?
> 
> But they are not free to air terrestrial channels,hence DD National was mentioned.



is it on ur top 10 issues list?


----------



## anonymus

cloud_9 said:


> Well,I didn't invite you here to quote me
> If language is not really on your top 10 issues list,why did you even bother quoting me?
> 
> But they are not free to air terrestrial channels,hence DD National was mentioned.



Terrestrial transmission of lot of channels would eat bandwidth which could be used for more fruitful endeavors. 

But even on DD national, 3 hrs everyday and for second half of sunday, feed from regional channel is transmitted.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

IND151 said:


> Didn't he lose the election?



Nope he won..! With alliance of Congress...!


----------



## cloud_9

he-man said:


> is it on ur top 10 issues list?


An educated guess will work!


----------



## thesolar65

Tshering22 said:


> @Rahul9090 Can you please tag our super-secular members here?
> 
> Those who claim to be the vanguard of equality, liberty and freedom of 'minorities' in India.
> 
> Care to ask these secularists why aren't they first spewing venom against Owaisi?
> 
> Why is it that respected members who claim to be equally just to all, not condemning this?



Shouldn't we break the "Poison teeth" like the snake charmer breaks that of Cobra?


----------



## Bang Galore

I'm glad he is speaking in Hindi, it is better a leader speaks in the language that he is comfortable with. Speaking in English when not a fluent English speaker _(and Modi isn't)_ puts him at a disadvantage with better speakers. Better to concentrate on the substance of the talks rather than labour in a language that isn't the most comfortable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## he-man

cloud_9 said:


> An educated guess will work!



since u are commenting here,i would say yes


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Bang Galore said:


> I'm glad he is speaking in Hindi, it is better a leader speaks in the language that he is comfortable with. Speaking in English when not a fluent English speaker _(and Modi isn't)_ puts him at a disadvantage with better speakers. Better to concentrate on the substance of the talks rather than labour in a language that isn't the most comfortable.


the question is what type of hindi the one spoken by ur pandits or the one you copied from URDU ??


----------



## he-man

Bang Galore said:


> I'm glad he is speaking in Hindi, it is better a leader speaks in the language that he is comfortable with. Speaking in English when not a fluent English speaker _(and Modi isn't)_ puts him at a disadvantage with better speakers. Better to concentrate on the substance of the talks rather than labour in a language that isn't the most comfortable.



exactly,,,,who cares which language he uses as long as he speaks relevant stuff


----------



## cloud_9

anonymus said:


> Terrestrial transmission of lot of channels would eat bandwidth which could be used for more fruitful endeavors.
> 
> But even on DD national, 3 hrs everyday and for second half of sunday, feed from regional channel is transmitted.


More fruitful endeavors like ???

You do know that UHF has a lot of bandwidth ?? We get nearly 12 channels on terrestrial tv's.


----------



## third eye

Zarrar Alvi said:


> the question is what type of hindi the one spoken by ur pandits or the one you copied from URDU ??



What difference does it make to the listener, language after all is a medium of communication of thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Zarrar Alvi said:


> the question is what type of hindi the one spoken by ur pandits or the one you copied from URDU ??



no one gives a damn,,,,grow up.



third eye said:


> What difference does it make to the listener, language after all is a medium of communication of thoughts.



people have become crazy really


----------



## Bombaywalla

Use whichever language you're comfortable with, respected Prime Minister. Screw the haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Zarrar Alvi said:


> the question is what type of hindi the one spoken by ur pandits or the one you copied from URDU ??


 
This is a thread about Indian identity crisis, Pakistani identity crisis can wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samy1618

It's a fucked up thread. And poz Mr. Moderator.plz delete this one, we Indians never learn to respect each others values..or culture or religions..so don't make a mockery of yourself in front of the world...loosers


----------



## Tshering22

Sriram said:


> Only issue is when some one lies or is ignorant..
> 
> India doesn't have a national language..
> 
> I have no issue Modi using language of his choice.. though i would have been proud if he had used his mother tongue



Gujarati is similar to Hindi in many ways. Most of those who speak Hindi can understand Gujarati enough to get the point. So he is not being forced to speak in the language. Relax.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Zarrar Alvi said:


> the question is what type of hindi the one spoken by ur pandits or the one you copied from URDU ??



Err...neither. The one that the translator understands.


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> anyone know whats going on in Lok Sabha ?



Oath Taking Ceremony for MP's!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

In international diplomacy levels , using an interpreter and speaking in your native tongue is a wise move. If you understand English for example and the other leader is speaking in English, it gives you more time to consider your response whilst the interpreter is interpreting what was said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indo-guy

Rahul9090 said:


> NEW DELHI: The Narendra Modi government may not only strengthen ITBP deployment and infrastructure along the India-China border, but also promote civilian settlements in border areas.
> 
> Unlike the UPA regime that was reluctant to undertake aggressive deployment of troops in stretches close to the India-China border, the Union home ministry may now go for a formal survey of the border gaps and come up with a fresh deployment plan to ensure that ITBP troops are in good strength to discourage incursions on part of the Chinese troops into Arunachal Pradesh and Ladakh.
> 
> In addition to that, road connectivity will also be strengthened along the border areas. The strengthening of infrastructure will also cover construction of bridges and better mobile connectivity through setting up of BSNL towers.
> 
> However, a significant move on part of the Centre would be to promote human settlements towards Indian side of the India-China border. This, sources pointed out, would help reinforce India's claim to the area in any subsequent border settlement negotiations. A senior government functionary recalled former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee's insistence on leaving human settlements untouched while working out the border demarcation.
> 
> Meanwhile, with reports indicating that Chinese President Xi Jinping may visit India later this year, there is renewed hope among the people of Arunachal Pradesh that the stapled visa issue would finally be settled. "The two leaders wield all the power to have the final word on betterment of India-China ties," a senior government functionary pointed out.
> 
> 
> Modi govt to promote civilian settlements along India-China border - The Times of India


 

Great decision ...Modi govt is on right track !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Potential fifth column or joker playing to the crowd?Can't make up my mind.


----------



## aakash_2410

Gosh! India and its' diversity!

Punjabi, Gujarati, Marathi or Bengali speaker will never think Hindi is being THRUST upon them. I don't think even in South India has a problem with that apart from Dravidian Nationalists.

Hindi in not even my native language, but it was still a compulsory language in my state. My parents didn't think it was IMPOSED upon us. In fact till I was 20 years old I thought Hindi was our national language. What's wrong in learning the language when its 45% of Indians' native language and more than 85% people speak it?

And as for him selecting Hindi? He'd speak in freaking sign language if he desires! What's the big freaking deal!

In fact I'm of the opinion that Hindi should be imposed! (This is coming from a person whose not a native Hindi speaker)

Where's the unity in diversity?! Sometimes, one wonders India would be a better place if it was homogenous country like China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manmohan

Good! 
Better than politicians who use a fake accent while communicating with foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Here is the full video. It is India only where idiots like these spread venom and roam free. No minority in Muslim countries can even think about raising their voice (even when their daughters are kidnapped) let alone abusing a chosen representative of people. Look at him, he is not only abusing Modi but all who voted for him and infact all the Hindus. 

Can't any action be taken against him? In other countries, people would have been thrown behind bars for such hate speeches!! I think India need to change and take such fuktards head on!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muki

Behead him in public, do it now


----------



## Parul

Owaisi ke teen 'secular' bandar: 







Old habits die hard!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muki

Bloody man why u do this


----------



## lightoftruth

and i thought he's the saner one......

he didn't got the response he wanted in assembly elections,more to do with politics.

should throw him in jail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manmohan

This happens because Hindus let it happen.

He called Hindus kutte ki nasal. Asked his followers to finish them off in name of Allah.

Haramkhor media and pseudo-seculars will ignore this and instead blame Modi for crimes he didn't commit.

Hij*da Hindus need to wake up and fight back like their ancestors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon

Whats MIM's position and strength in Telegana??


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Rahul9090 said:


>


--
he is frustrated..
but he went too for
some one should dock him in court ..
he will pay for this for sure.. 
either by court or by govt (as per law )
--
Secularism is earned not for this. time pass..



Manmohan said:


> This happens because Hindus let it happen.
> 
> He called Hindus kutte ki nasal. Asked his followers to finish them off in name of Allah.
> 
> Haramkhor media and pseudo-seculars will ignore this and instead blame Modi for crimes he didn't commit.
> 
> Hij*da Hindus need to wake up and fight back like their ancestors.


--
let them bark..
hindus are not so weak to ans this ..............


----------



## Zhukov

he-man said:


> fucking retard,,,i mean this guy needs to be publicly lynched,nothing else will calm my nerves


So much for Freedom of Speech in Seculsr India


----------



## pursuit of happiness

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> So much for Freedom of Speech in Seculsr India


--
cant digest UPA gone.. congress gone...


----------



## Tshering22

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> he is frustrated..
> but he went too for
> some one should dock him in court ..
> he will pay for this for sure..
> either by court or by govt (as per law )
> --
> Secularism is earned not for this. time pass..



Secularism is just hatred of local communities of India. 

Just grab a couple of these news traders and give them a few fists here and there. All their background of funding and support will come out as to why they post crap.


----------



## he-man

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> So much for Freedom of Speech in Seculsr India



did u hear what that guy is saying??
also it was a figure of speech on my part,,,otherwise if india was communal,he would have been killed on a street along with his brother a good while ago.

but no,nothing of that sort happened in a country with 83 percent of hindu population


----------



## Zhukov

jbond197 said:


> Here is the full video. It is India only where idiots like these spread venom and roam free. No minority in Muslim countries can even think about raising their voice (even when their daughters are kidnapped) let alone abusing a chosen representative of people. Look at him, he is not only abusing Modi but all who voted for him and infact all the Hindus.
> 
> Can't any action be taken against him? In other countries, people would have been thrown behind bars for such hate speeches!! I think India need to change and take such fuktards head on!!


Hmm looks like Secularism of India have different definition then that in the west. 
You can speak openly against Christianity, Juudaism and Islam openly in England France or USA.
But the way all of you indians are behaving here. Looks like your People are no more different and Emotional then my Pakistani Brethren. India is still far far away from being secular. At least Indian People


----------



## JayAtl

Tshering22 said:


> @Rahul9090 Can you please tag our super-secular members here?
> 
> Those who claim to be the vanguard of equality, liberty and freedom of 'minorities' in India.
> 
> Care to ask these secularists why aren't they first spewing venom against Owaisi?
> 
> Why is it that respected members who claim to be equally just to all, not condemning this?



since when is being secular a bad thing? congress was not really secular...they were about appeasing certain groups as enablers and making them dependent through social programs

but you should be proud about being truly secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zip

Hmm its rotting from inside ..this guy is taking his followers to cross roads ..its a fit case for section instigating people hence disturbing social health 420 i think ..


----------



## JayAtl

jbond197 said:


> Here is the full video. It is India only where idiots like these spread venom and roam free. No minority in Muslim countries can even think about raising their voice (even when their daughters are kidnapped) let alone abusing a chosen representative of people. Look at him, he is not only abusing Modi but all who voted for him and infact all the Hindus.
> 
> Can't any action be taken against him? In other countries, people would have been thrown behind bars for such hate speeches!! I think India need to change and take such fuktards head on!!



what is he saying ? I cant understand hindi or urdu too well . the little bit I can understand he is talking about taking on modi in parliament i.e. through political process and not through violence. we have politicians like this in the US , they throw what we call" red meat" in front of their constituents .


----------



## Tshering22

JayAtl said:


> since when is being secular a bad thing? congress was not really secular...they were about appeasing certain groups as enablers and making them dependent through social programs
> 
> but you should be proud about being truly secular.



We already were tolerant long before secularism came in. This concept goes well with countries having foundation of organized religions. 

Not us. We prefer to stick to our culture which in itself allowed so many communities seeking refuge to prosper in India.

We prefer nationalism over secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

It seems a bit unnecessary to be honest.


----------



## Tshering22

Totally. Hats off to the new government. We northeasterners welcome this!


----------



## JayAtl

Tshering22 said:


> We already were tolerant long before secularism came in. This concept goes well with countries having foundation of organized religions.
> 
> Not us. We prefer to stick to our culture which in itself allowed so many communities seeking refuge to prosper in India.
> 
> We prefer nationalism over secularism.



i think the word _*secular*_ has been corrupted by congress for indians. secularism is akin to nationalism . secularism inherently means including all in the national fabric.



Manmohan said:


> This happens because Hindus let it happen.
> 
> He called Hindus kutte ki nasal. Asked his followers to finish them off in name of Allah.
> 
> Haramkhor media and pseudo-seculars will ignore this and instead blame Modi for crimes he didn't commit.
> 
> Hij*da Hindus need to wake up and fight back like their ancestors.



when did he call hindus that? was it in this video...? this is the same guy who told pakistani media and politicians not to worry about indian muslims, strange cat. btw I understand kutte means dog , but can you translate the rest for me please


----------



## JanjaWeed

Good for him! Even Russian & Chinese leaders religiously use their own language to communicate with overseas counterparts! Will be waiting eagerly to hear Modi speak at UN General assembly in coming days!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

harpoon said:


> Whats MIM's position and strength in Telegana??




Quite strong.

It corners most of muslim votes in erstwhile AP and now Telangana (12%) and it has 7 seats in assembly.



JayAtl said:


> what is he saying ? I cant understand hindi or urdu too well . the little bit I can understand he is talking about taking on modi in parliament i.e. through political process and not through violence. we have politicians like this in the US , they throw what we call" red meat" in front of their constituents .




Typical owasis ,

Hindus are dogs who have been sent by allah to keep muslims on path of piety like a shepherd send dogs to keep his flock together and how hindus would be eventually slaughtered by brave Muslims. Also scolding UP muslims for their inability to get even one muslim elected to parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JayAtl

anonymus said:


> Quite strong.
> Typical owasis ,
> 
> Hindus are dogs who have been sent by allah to keep muslims on path of piety like a shepherd send dogs to keep his flock together and how hindus would be eventually slaughtered by brave Muslims. Also scolding UP muslims for their inability to get even one muslim elected to parliament.



hmmm... on one hand he speaks of being an indian and telling pakistanis off and on the other hand he uses such language....strange


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I like the Owasi brothers. Very inspiring speech.


----------



## notsuperstitious

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Hmm looks like Secularism of India have different definition then that in the west.
> You can speak openly against Christianity, Juudaism and Islam openly in England France or USA.
> But the way all of you indians are behaving here. Looks like your People are no more different and Emotional then my Pakistani Brethren. India is still far far away from being secular. At least Indian People


 
Always amusing to see pakistanis and their eternal struggle with the ideas of secularism. When they are not linking secularism with atheism, rapes, police brutality, crimes, sanitation, terrorism, riots and poverty, they are linking it with hate speech!!!

Bhai when you understand the meaning of secularism, do drop me a line

@Bang Galore




MBI Munshi said:


> I like the Owasi brothers. Very inspiring speech.


 
Yeah tell me once again how you are not a hindu hating jamaati islamican sadist!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

JayAtl said:


> i think the word _*secular*_ has been corrupted by congress for indians. secularism is akin to nationalism . secularism inherently means including all in the national fabric.



We don't need secularism which is a western concept and incompatible with our culture. See, not having secularism doesn't mean that Indian streets will become warzones. Tolerance was always a core of our culture, which is why we have non-Indian concepts of religion in our country even today for centuries.

If we were not tolerant, we would have been a local version of Maldives or Saudi.

Which is why I said, you are not able to understand our system. One model and one size doesn't fit all.



> when did he call hindus that? was it in this video...? this is the same guy who told pakistani media and politicians not to worry about indian muslims, strange cat. btw I understand kutte means dog , but can you translate the rest for me please



He said Modi is a dog and his race are a race of dogs (read Hindus). They censored it, but just read his lips.

He survives in politics by keeping Muslims in his pocket. Being an Arab (his ancestry is from that region) he cannot help it.

Hyderabad has a complex modern history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Tshering22 said:


> Secularism is just hatred of local communities of India.
> 
> Just grab a couple of these news traders and give them a few fists here and there. All their background of funding and support will come out as to why they post crap.


--
there time has come to an end..
but againt its he is choice of indian people only..so have to respect them
let him come to parliament then see the real games..
now adays Mps are also smarty



Tshering22 said:


> We don't need secularism which is a western concept and incompatible with our culture. See, not having secularism doesn't mean that Indian streets will become warzones. Tolerance was always a core of our culture, which is why we have non-Indian concepts of religion in our country even today for centuries.
> 
> If we were not tolerant, we would have been a local version of Maldives or Saudi.
> 
> Which is why I said, you are not able to understand our system. One model and one size doesn't fit all.
> 
> 
> 
> He said Modi is a dog and his race are a race of dogs (read Hindus). They censored it, but just read his lips.
> 
> He survives in politics by keeping Muslims in his pocket. Being an Arab (his ancestry is from that region) he cannot help it.
> 
> Hyderabad has a complex modern history.


--
Muslim in india will teach him lesson if does not work for him
indian law will teach him lesson if he goes above law...


----------



## anonymus

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> 
> Muslim in india will teach him lesson if does not work for him
> indian law will teach him lesson if he goes above law...



What lesson?

He openly made speeches as to whether muslims want someone who will fix gutters or a pure blooded muslim representative in parliament.

And guess what! Hyderabadi muslims choose someone with pure ( arab ) muslim blood over someone who will fix gutters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

To owaisi brothers and their followers/fans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Hmm looks like Secularism of India have different definition then that in the west.
> You can speak openly against Christianity, Juudaism and Islam openly in England France or USA.
> But the way all of you indians are behaving here. Looks like your People are no more different and Emotional then my Pakistani Brethren. India is still far far away from being secular. At least Indian People



tell me my friend what is your take on Indian secularism? How do define secularism?


----------



## JayAtl

Tshering22 said:


> We don't need secularism which is a western concept and incompatible with our culture. See, not having secularism doesn't mean that Indian streets will become warzones. Tolerance was always a core of our culture, which is why we have non-Indian concepts of religion in our country even today for centuries.
> 
> If we were not tolerant, we would have been a local version of Maldives or Saudi.
> 
> Which is why I said, you are not able to understand our system. One model and one size doesn't fit all.
> 
> 
> 
> He said Modi is a dog and his race are a race of dogs (read Hindus). They censored it, but just read his lips.
> 
> He survives in politics by keeping Muslims in his pocket. Being an Arab (his ancestry is from that region) he cannot help it.
> 
> Hyderabad has a complex modern history.



you needing secularism or not is moot. you are a secular country. there is no " western" version of secularism. secularism has no different meaning in the parts of the world. It is either you are a secular society or not and india is... I suspect you are saying that you want a hiduvata society... and making india a kind of a mirror of what pakistan- islamic state ( one specific religion being the driver of the constitution).


----------



## pursuit of happiness

anonymus said:


> What lesson?
> 
> He openly made speeches as to whether muslims want someone who will fix gutters or a pure blooded muslim representative in parliament.
> 
> And guess what! Hyderabadi muslims choose someone with pure ( arab ) muslim blood over someone who will fix gutters.


--
see 1st what he did was shamelessness ..
let him come to parliament or some one file PIL or defamation like gadakri case vs kejariwal
then he wiill get screwed for sure..
-
he is elected by people of india to represent him. i know hyd is strange place.. but that the way its is..
just give some time and see the result 
so have to respect the people choice...
no matter what


----------



## my2cents

MBI Munshi said:


> I like the Owasi brothers. Very inspiring speech.



How pitiful that you have to take solace from across the border?? Is RAWami League rubbing salt to your wounds?


----------



## Parul

Boring days have arrived now...

Sachin has retired, so no interest in cricket...

We have a workoholic Prime Minister who is always busy doing work... No more scams or tamasha by the govt.

The best comedian and part-time politician Pappu G is out of business and keeps sleeping quietly at home after heavy dose...

Elections are over, so no more self-sponsored slaps or drama from Mr. Paltu-G, even news channels are no more showing his drama... 

Movies are also pathetic these days with no good music or story... Not many affairs or gossips from Bollywood either... 

Aise thodi desh chalta hai yaar...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Rahul9090 said:


>


His bad time is beginning now 



harpoon said:


> Whats MIM's position and strength in Telegana??


They are pretty good in hyderabad and little influence in Telangana.
They can win only 1MP seat from old city hyderabad and 7 Mlas which are their core bastions,rest is a no show, but what he is trying to do is trying to bring every muslim under the MIM banner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

MBI Munshi said:


> *I like the Owasi brothers*. Very inspiring speech.



Not surprising. Doesn't say much about you but not surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

JayAtl said:


> you needing secularism or not is moot. you are a secular country. there is no " western" version of secularism. secularism has no different meaning in the parts of the world. It is either you are a secular society or not and india is... I suspect you are saying that you want a hiduvata society... and making india a kind of a mirror of what pakistan- islamic state ( one specific religion being the driver of the constitution).


We will change that Secular country to Hindu nation.Only that can save India and hindus from these vermin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Bang Galore said:


> Not surprising. Doesn't say much about you but not surprising.


i think mr MBI get all those dose daily .. so he like that



wolfschanzze said:


> We will change that Secular country to Hindu nation.Only that can save India and hindus from these vermin.


--
do you think hndus and hinduism are so weak...?
ignor him..
he want attention that it .. but he will get his due soon


----------



## wolfschanzze

pursuit of happiness said:


> i think mr MBI get all those dose daily .. so he like that
> 
> 
> --
> do you think hndus and hinduism are so weak...?
> ignor him..
> he want attention that it .. but he will get his due soon


Yes he will get his attention all right, hindus of hyderabad know how to give him attention .
How is becoming a hindu nation translates to hinduism and hindus as weak?


----------



## Bang Galore

wolfschanzze said:


> We will change that Secular country to Hindu nation.Only that can save India and hindus from these vermin.



You are just as bad as _"those vermin"_.....and no, you can't change from secularism.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

wolfschanzze said:


> Yes he will get his attention all right, hindus of hyderabad know how to give him attention .
> How is becoming a hindu nation translates to hinduism and hindus as weak?


--
he is doing deliberately.. 
just AP bifurcated ...so emotion are high
it old end of may clip
MOD will come in action at RIGHT TIME
why do think BJP is silent on such imp issue..
just wait and watch. he will get his biryani ...
those who weak shout hard to show thier stnefgth becusae theya re weak form inside 
those who have strneght jsut keep quite ..and talk when req
so time to talk is not now


----------



## wolfschanzze

Bang Galore said:


> You are just as bad as _"those vermin"_.....and no you can't change from secularism.


Keep watching as it changes, the way these seculars behave will only make more hindus become hardcore in coming days,over time these seculars will become a minority lot, Didn't you see the hindu vote consolidation in this election?That is what happens when hindus unite and vote for one party a total sweep.
The seculars are infact helping hindutva and hindus unite by their regular vilification and campaign against hinduism and hindus.
Only in face of danger do people change, the sleeping hindus needed a kick in their bottoms to wake them up from slumber,secularism and appeasement are doing that kicking hindus to wake up see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> he is doing deliberately..
> just AP bifurcated ...so emotion are high
> it old end of may clip
> MOD will come in action at RIGHT TIME
> why do think BJP is silent on such imp issue..
> just wait and watch. he will get his biryani ...
> those who weak shout hard to show thier stnefgth becusae theya re weak form inside
> those who have strneght jsut keep quite ..and talk when req
> so time to talk is not now




He is biggest asset of BJP in Telangana. If he do even 1/100 th of what he profess, Telangana would become another Gujarat or MP where BJP would come and never leave.


----------



## wolfschanzze

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> he is doing deliberately..
> just AP bifurcated ...so emotion are high
> it old end of may clip
> MOD will come in action at RIGHT TIME
> why do think BJP is silent on such imp issue..
> just wait and watch. he will get his biryani ...
> those who weak shout hard to show thier stnefgth becusae theya re weak form inside
> those who have strneght jsut keep quite ..and talk when req
> so time to talk is not now


Even heard of show of strength? it's not weak that shouts hard.
BJP is slient till now as they know there is big undercurrent changing Telangana ,propelling it towards bjp in the next 5 years.2019 BJP will form government in TG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

anonymus said:


> He is biggest asset of BJP in Telangana. If he do even 1/100 th of what he profess, Telangana would become another Gujarat or MP where BJP would come and never leave.


--
i cant get you..
you means owasi asset of BJP?


----------



## Zhukov

my2cents said:


> tell me my friend what is your take on Indian secularism? How do define secularism?


Well India is not my country and what can i say about its internal politics. Indians know better this Modi Awaisi stuff. I was just observing as a student of sociology that behavior of Indian Friends here doesnt look much secular. Its the same Ethnocentric Conservative Behavior as i observe in Pakistan here, but people here explicitly recognise themselves as conservative in Pakistan (All of them Muslims Sikhs Christians). But Indians call them Secular and such Offended response from Indians on a RELIGIOUS Speech makes me wonder.
BTW i on the real issue i do believe that all religions must be respected and no Hate speech should be done on Ethnic or Religious Basis but in Secular States any type of such speeches are generally tolerated and Ignored.


----------



## Bang Galore

wolfschanzze said:


> Keep watching as it changes, the way these seculars behave will only make more hindus become hardcore in coming days,over time these seculars will become a minority lot, Didn't you see the hindu vote consolidation in this election?That is what happens when hindus unite and vote for one party a total sweep.
> The seculars are infact helping hindutva and hindus unite by their regular vilification and campaign against hinduism and hindus.
> Only in face of danger do people change, the sleeping hindus needed a kick in their bottoms to wake them up from slumber,secularism and appeasement are doing that kicking hindus to wake up see.



I will keep watching but more than that I understand the law & the constitution in a way you don't seem to be able to. There is no way you can ever change from secularism and most Hindus didn't vote against any religion but for economic growth. No one but a few, usually the Hindu nutter equivalent of the Owaisi brothers,think that way. There is a reason why Modi won't give Owaisi the time of the day, it is because he understands that he is the Prime Minister and this buffoon, a big loser spitting at the sky in the grand scheme of things. No time to waste on this scumbag or any other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manmohan

JayAtl said:


> you needing secularism or not is moot. you are a secular country. there is no " western" version of secularism. secularism has no different meaning in the parts of the world. It is either you are a secular society or not and india is... I suspect you are saying that you want a hiduvata society... and making india a kind of a mirror of what pakistan- islamic state ( one specific religion being the driver of the constitution).


We are a pseudo-secular nation !

Don't compare us ot Pakistan! Pakistan wanted to be an Islamic nation while India wanted to be a secular one. Pakistan succeded while India failed. Never felt once in my life that India is a secular nation.

When anti-national Muslims are being appeased you can only hope for the worst.

Even a rational and secular leader like Amedkar told those idiots Gandhi and Nehru to send Muslims to Pakistan. 

Wise guy knew what was going to happen if we kept Muslims.

And rest is history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

wolfschanzze said:


> Even heard of show of strength? it's not weak that shouts hard.
> BJP is slient till now as they know there is big undercurrent changing Telangana ,propelling it towards bjp in the next 5 years.2019 BJP will form government in TG.



True bro... One of my Telegu friends just told me the same thing. Infact, just in the surrounding areas of the Muslim ghettos of Hyderanad, BJP is very strong. For proof, look at the Lok Sabha constituency of Secunderabad.... BJP won. Even in old city, the runner up was not TRS but BJP!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Tridibans said:


> True bro... One of my Telegu friends just told me the same thing. Infact, just in the surrounding areas of the Muslim ghettos of Hyderanad, BJP is very strong. For proof, look at the Lok Sabha constituency of Secunderabad.... BJP won. Even in old city, the runner up was not TRS but BJP!!!!


Yes Raja singh won in strong hold of owaisi in old city,the owaisis were scared to put up a candidate against him.
My ancestral home border a muslim neighbourhood in hyderbad,BJP is pretty much strong there 
BJP cadres will increase as RSS is strong in TG when compared to Andhra and also due to the history of nizam atrocities against TG people, MIM won't have any takers in TG except the muslim population

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manmohan

wolfschanzze said:


> Even heard of show of strength? it's not weak that shouts hard.
> BJP is slient till now as they know there is big undercurrent changing Telangana ,propelling it towards bjp in the next 5 years.2019 BJP will form government in TG.


 This has nothing to do with BJP. He insulted and threatened Hindus.


ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Well India is not my country and what can i say about its internal politics. Indians know better this Modi Awaisi stuff. I was just observing as a student of sociology that behavior of Indian Friends here doesnt look much secular.


 Indian Muslims are the least-secular and unpatriotic community in the whole world. 

Secularism in here means appeasing Muslims who hate India and love Pakistan. If you say Muslims needed to be treated like everyone else, you are labelled as communal. Great secularism !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> i cant get you..
> you means owasi asset of BJP?




Is it so difficult to understand !

Rantings of Owasis brothers strengthen BJP in telengana. When Owasis rants, he may eadicalise some muslims but he also polarizes Hindus and Sikhs. He has done enough damage to muslims that each and every seat around his stronghold was won by BJP.

If he go on abusing Hindus, BJP would keep on gaining strength in Telangana.



wolfschanzze said:


> Even heard of show of strength? it's not weak that shouts hard.
> BJP is slient till now as they know there is big undercurrent changing Telangana ,propelling it towards bjp in the next 5 years.2019 BJP will form government in TG.




Can't say about 2019 but BJP and allies would certainly win both part of erstwhile Andhra Pradesh. Division of Andhra would prove to be greatest strategic mistake of Congress which it committed in order to provide a shot for PM chair to Rahul baba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eve Teaser

One day i predict BJP vs MIM will be majority parties and like muslim league , they will start demanding their own country......its better to crush their dream be4 such things happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> i cant get you..
> you means owasi asset of BJP?



The man is saying that if this idiot keeps doing and inciting hatred, it will only become a gift for BJP in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Bang Galore said:


> I will keep watching but more than that I understand the law & the constitution in a way you don't seem to be able to. There is no way you can ever change from secularism and most Hindus didn't vote against any religion but for economic growth. No one but a few, usually the Hindu nutter equivalent of the Owaisi brothers,think that way. There is a reason why Modi won't give Owaisi the time of the day, it is because he understands that he is the Prime Minister and this buffoon, a big loser spitting at the sky in the grand scheme of things. No time to waste on this scumbag or any other.


When overwhelming majority wants to change laws who is going to stop?What could any law do when Iran revolution happened?Vox populi,Vox dei.Everything falls before the people power.just like secularism fell this election and became a prostituted and disgusting word.The future is only good for hindutva from independence secularism has been going downhill not up.More and more hindus wake up to see what secularism is doing to them and the assault of organized religions will only accelerate the matter.
Secular hindus as usual voted for secular parties, it was only the communal hindus who voted for bjp.Congress retained its share of vote percentage from last time,BJP managed to make additional 7 crore seculars into hindu support this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manmohan

anonymus said:


> Rantings of Owasis brothers strengthen BJP in telengana. When Owasis rants, he may eadicalise some muslims but he also polarizes Hindus and Sikhs. He has done enough damage to muslims that each and every seat around his stronghold was won by BJP.
> If he go on abusing Hindus, BJP would keep on gaining strength in Telangana.


If we allow them to do so then we are digging our own graves. Zakir naik comes on national TV and insults Hinduism. Nothing happens. Some American makes movies on Mohammad, Indian Muslims protest violently.

When Bal Thackeray asks why Muslims stay here and praise Pakistan? He is labelled as communal and de-barred from contesting elecetion. When Owaisi brothers threaten to kill all Hindus and insult Hinduism. Nothing happens. They win with a bigger margin and are invited on TV debates.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abjktu

wolfschanzze said:


> His bad time is beginning now
> 
> 
> They are pretty good in hyderabad and little influence in Telangana.
> They can win only 1MP seat from old city hyderabad and 7 Mlas which are their core bastions,rest is a no show, but what he is trying to do is trying to bring every muslim under the MIM banner.


brother,is there any telegu speaking muslim groups in andra,like malayali,Tamil ,bengali Muslims???


----------



## Tshering22

Manmohan said:


> If we allow them to do so we are digging our own graves. Zakir naik comes on national TV and insults Hinduism. Nothing happens. Some American makes movies on Mohammad, Indian Muslims protest violently.
> 
> When Bal Thackeray asks why Muslims stay here and praise Pakistan? He is labelled as communal and de-barred from contesting elecetion. When Owaisi brothers threaten to kill all Hindus and insult Hinduism. Nothing happens. They win with a bigger margin and are invited on TV debates.



I totally agree. 

This Zakir Naik has also criticized us Buddhists like a scumbag that he is. 

Secularism is a big threat to Indian culture of tolerance and coexistence that we have had for centuries. 

This whole suppressing of Hindu/Buddhist/Sikh cultural pride and inducing a non-existent guilt and appeasement of certain communities is what secularism does.

So much so that even Naga CM Nephiu Rio a Christian himself said this. We don't need a European concept of 'secularism' to peacefully co-exist. We have it long before Christianity or Islam even existed and Parsis and Jews are the biggest examples in our legacy of tolerance.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## wolfschanzze

Manmohan said:


> This has nothing to do with BJP. He insulted and threatened Hindus.
> !


I know that, but he is equating BJP to be hindus and MIM as messiah for muslims, don't you see his gameplan there?


----------



## anonymus

Manmohan said:


> If we allow them to do so we are digging our own graves. Zakir naik comes on national TV and insults Hinduism. Nothing happens. Some American makes movies on Mohammad, Indian Muslims protest violently.
> 
> When Bal Thackeray asks why Muslims stay here and praise Pakistan? He is labelled as communal and de-barred from contesting elecetion. When Owaisi brothers threaten to kill all Hindus and insult Hinduism. Nothing happens. They win with a bigger margin and are invited on TV debates.




If you do something against them, i would call you a politically naive idiot ( no disrespect intended ). I would say " Let them prosper ". They are and would prove to be an asset for BJP. There is nothing called as moderate Hindu when MIM is in you neighbourhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SR-91

Sriram said:


> India is a >2000 year old culture when u make hindi as a national language inspite of being a mediocre unoriginal language, u are insulting the nation...
> 
> Be indian first not hindi speaker, put pride of india before ur irrational pride of hindi...
> 
> Just because UP has largest population, should PM of India be a native of UP? Don't be irrational, all indian languages must be our national language..btw I won't quote Annadurai to save u embarrassment..




Let me guess u dnt speak hindi. As far as i know, most colleges in India have hindi language courses.


----------



## ranjeet

Owaisi's butthurt is there for all to see, he must keep up with this verbal vitriolic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

anonymus said:


> If you do something against them, i would call you a politically naive idiot ( no disrespect intended ). I would say " Let them prosper ". They are and would prove to be an asset for BJP. There is nothing called as moderate Hindu when MIM is in you neighbourhood.



@wolfschanzze the man here is correct. But anonymous buddy, caution must always be exercised. Congress underestimated Pakistanis and India lost a part of her territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

anonymus said:


> Is it so difficult to understand !
> 
> Rantings of Owasis brothers strengthen BJP in telengana. When Owasis rants, he may eadicalise some muslims but he also polarizes Hindus and Sikhs. He has done enough damage to muslims that each and every seat around his stronghold was won by BJP.
> 
> If he go on abusing Hindus, BJP would keep on gaining strength in Telangana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say about 2019 but BJP and allies would certainly win both part of erstwhile Andhra Pradesh. Division of Andhra would prove to be greatest strategic mistake of Congress which it committed in order to provide a shot for PM chair to Rahul baba.


Bjp made a mistake this elections by allying with TDP in TG,otherwise BJP would have been in a good position in State assembly elections.
The TG bjp leaders were against such move as they were confident of bjp winning a number of seats in TG.
What happened was vote got split between TDP and bjp in TG,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

Baharo Venommm barsao, Narendra Modi Aaya hai, Narendra Modi Aayaaaa hai


----------



## KingMamba

I thought it was a good speech and was wondering what was wrong until he went off with the kutta bit.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

anonymus said:


> Is it so difficult to understand !
> 
> Rantings of Owasis brothers strengthen BJP in telengana. When Owasis rants, he may eadicalise some muslims but he also polarizes Hindus and Sikhs. He has done enough damage to muslims that each and every seat around his stronghold was won by BJP.
> 
> If he go on abusing Hindus, BJP would keep on gaining strength in Telangana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say about 2019 but BJP and allies would certainly win both part of erstwhile Andhra Pradesh. Division of Andhra would prove to be greatest strategic mistake of Congress which it committed in order to provide a shot for PM chair to Rahul baba.


--
thanks sometime simple things also looks difficult 
thanks 



KingMamba said:


> I thought it was a good speech and was wondering what was wrong until he went off with the kutta bit.


--
yes
he have right to speech but not right to abuse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manmohan

Tshering22 said:


> This Zakir Naik has also criticized us Buddhists like a scumbag that he is.
> Secularism is a big threat to Indian culture of tolerance and coexistence that we have had for centuries.


 But in case of Buddhists, they have realized their mistakes. Look what's happening in Burma and SL. Buddhist Monks themselves are beating up trouble-making Muslims.

I lived in almost every part of India. And I see the same sh&t. Hindus tolerate these desh-drohis a lot.

Hyderabadi Muslims are the worst.. Need to teach them a lesson that they remember for their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Eve Teaser said:


> One day i predict BJP vs MIM will be majority parties and like muslim league , they will start demanding their own country......its better to crush their dream be4 such things happen


MIM is trying for pan india influence,trying to spread into Maharasthra,west bengal,up and kerala.


----------



## KingMamba

anonymus said:


> What lesson?
> 
> He openly made speeches as to whether muslims want someone who will fix gutters or a pure blooded muslim representative in parliament.
> 
> And guess what! Hyderabadi muslims choose someone with pure ( arab ) muslim blood over someone who will fix gutters.



How is he Arab LOL?


----------



## JayAtl

Manmohan said:


> We are a pseudo-secular nation !
> 
> Don't compare us ot Pakistan! Pakistan wanted to be an Islamic nation while India wanted to be a secular one. Pakistan succeded while India failed. Never felt once in my life that India is a secular nation.
> 
> When anti-national Muslims are being appeased you can only hope for the worst.
> 
> Even a rational and secular leader like Amedkar told those idiots Gandhi and Nehru to send Muslims to Pakistan.
> 
> Wise guy knew what was going to happen if we kept Muslims.
> 
> And rest is history.



I don't know if you guys are just so mad about this that you are willfully being ignorant. being a secular country does not mean you appease muslims or any religion. In fact from your language above about ALL muslims - I would say you are a full on bigot.


----------



## gubbi

wolfschanzze said:


> *1*. *When overwhelming majority wants to change laws who is going to stop*?What could any law do when Iran revolution happened?Vox populi,Vox dei.Everything falls before the people power.just like* 2 secularism fell this election* and became a prostituted and disgusting word.The future is only good for hindutva from independence secularism has been going downhill not up.More and more hindus wake up to see what secularism is doing to them and the assault of organized religions will only accelerate the matter.
> Secular hindus as usual voted for secular parties, it was only the* 3 communal hindus who voted for bjp*.Congress retained its share of vote percentage from last time,BJP managed to make additional 7 crore seculars into hindu support this time.


1. The Constitution of India. Laws which violate any principle of the constitution will be/are usually struck down by the Supreme Court of India.

2. Secularism did not fall this election. In fact people, for the first time didnt vote based on caste politics, but voted for better governance and economic growth. Modi didnt get elected because of BJP/Hindu policies, but because of his track record for development in Gujarat. That you have to understand.

3. No statistics support that only communal Hindus voted for BJP and secularists voted for 'secular' parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

abjktu said:


> brother,is there any telegu speaking muslim groups in andra,like malayali,Tamil ,bengali Muslims???


Yes there are,Except hyderabad and its adjoining areas, most muslims speak telugu and Andhra ,rayalaseema muslims speak in telugu, most of them dont know hindi or urdu,they are learning to speak urdu and hindi nowadays, due to madarssas etc.


----------



## anonymus

KingMamba said:


> How is he Arab LOL?




He claims to be an Arab.

And given his ancestory, he probably is.


----------



## KingMamba

anonymus said:


> He claims to be an Arab.



You got video of that? Even his surname does not hint to foreign ancestry.



pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> 
> yes
> he have right to speech but not right to abuse



You are right I thought it was a good speech he didn't need to say all the kutta part but he came off as a dick at the end.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Tshering22 said:


> @wolfschanzze the man here is correct. But anonymous buddy, caution must always be exercised. Congress underestimated Pakistanis and India lost a part of her territory.


This thing has to be denounced and cut at every time it raises it's head, what it does is bring minorities under owaisi,he doesn't care about hindus going towards bjp.
The real asset for bjp are the so called secular folk who will send hindus to bjp camp, while their ranks keep getting thin every day.


----------



## Multani

Rahul9090 said:


>



ma sha Allah, at least there is one brave Muslim voicing for the Muslims of india [ who make up 25% of the indian population ]

and he is a Sufi


----------



## Manmohan

JayAtl said:


> being secular country does not mean you appease muslims or any religion.


 My friend then you have no clue about Indian politics. Even the media is appeasing Muslims. No main-stream medi cover this topic. But it won't let an oppurtunity pass by to demonize Hindus.




wolfschanzze said:


> I know that, but he is equating BJP to be hindus and MIM as messiah for muslims, don't you see his gameplan there?


His gameplan is to expand his base all over India. He succeds then we know what's going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

wolfschanzze said:


> This thing has to be denounced and cut at every time it raises it's head, what it does is bring minorities under owaisi,he doesn't care about hindus going towards bjp.
> The real asset for bjp are the so called secular folk who will send hindus to bjp camp, while their ranks keep getting thin every day.



Not just you, us as well. The entire Ladakh and eastern belt voted for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

JayAtl said:


> I don't know if you guys are just so mad about this that you are willfully being ignorant. being secular country does not mean you appease muslims or any religion. In fact from your language above about ALL muslims - I would say you are full on bigot.



The problem with India is that the word secularism here has became a word like nigger and ****. 

Nigger etymologically does not have a negative connotation. It just describe a member of negroid race.The negative connotations were attached to it by paring of word nigger with slaves, both by Whites and niggers themselves. Similar is story of ****.

So while Secularism which means separation of Church and state is most noblest and cherished of all political concepts, even more than democracy itself, it's repeated paring with blatant hindu hatred by media in India has mutated it's meaning to the point that secularism has become synonymous with Hindu hate.




KingMamba said:


> You got video of that? Even his surname does not hint to foreign ancestry.



He had claimed it in an interview 4-5 years back and his surname is not of Indian origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

gubbi said:


> 1. The Constitution of India. Laws which violate any principle of the constitution will be/are usually struck down by the Supreme Court of India.
> 
> 2. Secularism did not fall this election. In fact people, for the first time didnt vote based on caste politics, but voted for better governance and economic growth. Modi didnt get elected because of BJP/Hindu policies, but because of his track record for development in Gujarat. That you have to understand.
> 
> 3. No statistics support that only communal Hindus voted for BJP and secularists voted for 'secular' parties.


1)Stick to that constitution is for the people,by the people.If people don't want a constitutional change in majority it will happen, it is only a piece of paper not written in stone.or divine word of god.It is what the americans believe as such and seek to impose their views on every other democracy, if constitution doesn't give rights to what majority wants,what is the use of such rules?
What will supreme court do if they are impeached by people?The supreme court had jury system before it was changed to single judge system after Admiral Nanavati case.

_*K. M. Nanavati vs. State of Maharashtra*_ was a 1959 Indian court casewhere Kawas Manekshaw Nanavati, a Naval Commander, was tried for the murder of Prem Ahuja, his wife's lover. The incident received unprecedented media coverage and inspired several books and movies. Nanavati was initially declared not guilty by a jury, but the verdict was dismissed by the Bombay High Court and the case was retried as a bench trial. The case was the last to be heard as a jury trial in India, as the government abolished jury trials as a result of the case.
K. M. Nanavati v. State of Maharashtra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
When the government can change the court system surely we can bring back jury system where majority works.

2)That is what you think,BJP made caste politics irrelevant this time,Dalits and everyone forgot caste barriers and voted for bjp as hindu block not due to secularism.
Secular block people still voted for secular parties and they retained their voter percentage from last elections, the biggest swing was new 7 crore hindus who joined hindutva camp this time.

3)BJP manifesto clearly said they will aborgate article 370,Build ram mandir,Uniform civil code along with development, even congress promised development and secularism, why didn't people vote for them?There you see the word became so unbearable to hear it died its death, now they have another word coming called "Pluralism" It too will die the same way.

Bharat was always tolerant, but this brand of western notion of secularism is not needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

Manmohan said:


> My friend then you have no clue about Indian politics. Even the media is appeasing Muslims. No main-stream medi cover this topic. But it won't let an oppurtunity pass by to demonize Hindus.
> .



well that is nothing to do with being _SECULAR_.... you guys are applying the term in a wrong way.



anonymus said:


> The problem with India is that the word secularism here has became a word like nigger and ****.
> 
> Nigger etymologically does not have a negative connotation. It just describe a member of negroid race.The negative connotations were attached to it by paring of word nigger with slaves, both by Whites and niggers themselves. Similar is story of ****.
> 
> So while Secularism which means separation of Church and state is most noblest and cherished of all political concepts, even more than democracy itself, it's repeated paring with blatant hindu hatred by media in India has mutated it's meaning to the point that secularism has become synonymous with Hindu hate.



thank you for the explanation. it is sad that the word secular is so misunderstood.


----------



## Eve Teaser

India should work in the interest of not only hindus but also sikhs, buddhists and christians  

even an outsider tibetan is more patriotic for India than Indian muslims (except a few)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

JayAtl said:


> well that is nothing to do with being _SECULAR_.... you guys are applying the term in a wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the explanation. it is sad that the word secular is so misunderstood.



It is not misunderstanding. It is _CLASSICAL CONDITIONING.
_
_




_​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Bang Galore said:


> I will keep watching but more than that I understand the law & the constitution in a way you don't seem to be able to.



Hope constitution would have also made provisions to stop the balant misuse of term secularism by a bunch of morons in UP, Bihar, Bengal, Hyderabad and Kerala. If this does not stop and longer the term secularism will be associated with parties like SP, IUML, TMC, MIM the more anti secular mindset will increase in general population especially in newer generations. This is a dangerous trend taking shape and if not addressed quickly can potentially have grave consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

Eve Teaser said:


> India should work in the interest of not only hindus but also sikhs, buddhists and christians
> 
> *even an outsider tibetan is more patriotic for India than Indian muslims* (except a few)



wow, thats some generalization and rather bigoted opinion about muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eve Teaser

JayAtl said:


> wow, thats some generalization and rather bigoted opinion about muslims.


They dont have concept of nationalism, they believe in ummah where every muslim is a brother of another muslim.... I wont be shocked if some of them might be working against our country just for the sake of ummah

I hope iam wrong


----------



## JayAtl

Eve Teaser said:


> They dont have concept of nationalism, they believe in ummah where every muslim is a brother of another muslim.... I wont be shocked if some of them might be working against our country just for the sake of ummah
> 
> I hope iam wrong



you are wrong and very bigoted.... you even had a muslim president. This kind of bigoted and racist talk is appalling.


----------



## KingMamba

anonymus said:


> He had claimed it in an interview 4-5 years back and his surname is not of Indian origin.



Most Muslim surnames are not of Indian origin but only few point to foreign ancestry. Owaisi afaik is not one of them khair leave it.


----------



## jaunty

He is the leader of the razakar party of the bigot Qasim Razvi, it is expected of him.


----------



## anonymus

JayAtl said:


> you are wrong and very bigoted.... you even had a muslim president. This kind of bigoted and racist talk is appalling.




He is a pakistani poster @shan.


----------



## Eve Teaser

anonymus said:


> He is a pakistani poster @shan.


are u an idiot ? 

u stated the same thing be4 , ,but i ignored wtf my posts have to do with shan thing , , shut up


----------



## wolfschanzze

Manmohan said:


> His gameplan is to expand his base all over India. He succeds then we know what's going to happen.



Exactly, we know what comes next and that is the reason his vitriolic against hindus.



Android said:


> Hope constitution would have also made provisions to stop the balant misuse of term secularism by a bunch of morons in UP, Bihar, Bengal, Hyderabad and Kerala. If this does not stop and longer the term secularism will be associated with parties like SP, IUML, TMC, MIM the more anti secular mindset will increase in general population especially in newer generations. This is a dangerous trend taking shape and if not addressed quickly can potentially have grave consequences.


Let it happen, its a good thing for india,The old lot are fading, the new lot will be into hindutva, Remember, the more media,congress,secular parties started mudslinging and maligning modi the more he got popular and now others eat crow.
The same thing here, let the secular folk do their job.


----------



## itachiii

CorporateAffairs said:


> Point is, can chandrababu name an airport in tamilnadu? Afterall Telangana is a different state now.



the civil aviation is being headed by a tdp mp so this was expected to take place...moreover , it isnt like naidu is rubbing it on tg people .... it was a legitimate demand as the airport was initially planned to name after ntr, and most of the t people would like to have the airport be named after ntr than after rajiv gandhi and it isn't like tdp is wiped out of tg..moreover telangana tdp won 15 mps and 1 mp frm this state , so all these mps would be advocating to rename the airport after ntr , the honour whch he truely deserves.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

IND151 said:


> Didn't he lose the election?



he wont bro , the seat wch he heads is the muslim majority area consisting almost 65-70% of muslims , they keep a strong hold in these areas where they wont allow even other muslim parties to grow... though bjp gave a tough fight it couldnt garner enough votes to defeat him....



harpoon said:


> Whats MIM's position and strength in Telegana??



they are confined to only old city area of hyderabd , which is basically muslim dominated... they have 8 mla seats and 1 mla.. though they tried to expand their base but failed .........


----------



## jbond197

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Hmm looks like Secularism of India have different definition then that in the west.
> You can speak openly against Christianity, Juudaism and Islam openly in England France or USA.
> But the way all of you indians are behaving here. Looks like your People are no more different and Emotional then my Pakistani Brethren. India is still far far away from being secular. At least Indian People



Oh so for you secularism means freedom to abuse some one and call the Hindu community kutte and kutte ke bachchay. He abusing not only Modi but all those who voted for him and then he started abusing all Hindus. If that is secularism for you, then Thank god you are in Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

Excellent speech

Almost 200 million muslims of india should unite under this leader and demand a separate homeland


----------



## Manmohan

hussain0216 said:


> Almost 200 million muslims of india should unite under this leader and demand a separate homeland


 I wish they do.


----------



## abjktu

hussain0216 said:


> Excellent speech
> 
> demand a separate homeland


good but they already had a separate homeland named 'pakistan'...those who want to go there..feel free to go...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Manmohan said:


> I wish they do.


and they will kicked into PAK..... then we see the muslim brotherhood. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manmohan

abjktu said:


> ...those who want to go there..feel free to go...


 Pakistanis might express their love for Indian Muslims online. But they don't want any more Mohajjirs.


----------



## Parul

hussain0216 said:


> Excellent speech
> 
> Almost 200 million muslims of india should unite under this leader and demand a separate homeland



Hazaaron khwahishen aisi ke har khwahish pe dam nikle. Bohat niklay mere armaan, lekin phir bhi kam nikle!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

the only mla in telangana who could answer these owaisi bastartds in their own language is this person

raja singh bhai..(mla of goshamahal constituency )

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

so many pages. so what did he say against modi ?


----------



## hussain0216

abjktu said:


> good but they already had a separate homeland named 'pakistan'...those who want to go there..feel free to go...



Pakistan is for Pakistanis not for anyone else

their are 200 million muslims in india they have their own land, pay taxes and if india becomes a junglee nation the people need to divide

divide the land
divide india into muslim areas and the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

wolfschanzze said:


> When overwhelming majority wants to change laws who is going to stop?What could any law do when Iran revolution happened?Vox populi,Vox dei.Everything falls before the people power.just like secularism fell this election and became a prostituted and disgusting word.The future is only good for hindutva from independence secularism has been going downhill not up.More and more hindus wake up to see what secularism is doing to them and the assault of organized religions will only accelerate the matter.
> Secular hindus as usual voted for secular parties, it was only the communal hindus who voted for bjp.Congress retained its share of vote percentage from last time,BJP managed to make additional 7 crore seculars into hindu support this time.




Masturbation, mental or otherwise is a practice best performed in private. Everyone can have their moments of delusion , Owaisi has his, you can have yours. Owaisi is hoping he can go back to the _"glories"_ of the past & you keep wanting people to_ "wake up", _hoping that they do to your pipe dream. I don't know whether more Hindus will wake up but I certainly hope you do. Otherwise, call me when the world changes, I prefer to deal with this world as it exists now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474580821261565952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Hahahaha, Faking News "has taken absolutely by saying" (Ekdam keh ke le li hai) !!!


----------



## itachiii

anonymus said:


> If you do something against them, i would call you a politically naive idiot ( no disrespect intended ). I would say " Let them prosper ". They are and would prove to be an asset for BJP. There is nothing called as moderate Hindu when MIM is in you neighbourhood.



BJP- TDP alliance would anyway come to power or atleast get close to it by 2019 as trs is anway going to fail miserably ( atleast thats wat the people's perception in my social circle , knowing on the facts that how pathetic liars are the kcr and his brigade) but if we allow people like him to go on a free way to make hate speeches like these we would be ending with more owasis taking inspiration from him and ranting against us ...it would be prudent for the bjp givtr in centre to take a strict action against him and throw him in jail...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

hussain0216 said:


> Pakistan is for Pakistanis not for anyone


but islam doesn't believe in discrimination based on the caste,creed,NATIONALITY,language...all are equal and brothers,isn't??....if you are a true follower of islam ..you should accept them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SR-91

cloud_9 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474580821261565952


smart move


----------



## B+ Dracula

Sidak said:


> Hazaaron khwahishen aisi ke har khwahish pe dam nikle. Bohat niklay mere armaan, lekin phir bhi kam nikle!


Dil k Bahlano ko ....Ghalib yahi Khayal Acha hy....


hussain0216 said:


> Pakistan is for Pakistanis not for anyone else
> their are 200 million muslims in india they have their own land, pay taxes and if india becomes a junglee nation the people need to divide
> divide the land
> divide india into muslim areas and the rest


....Yes why not...its their basic right...


abjktu said:


> but islam doesn't believe in discrimination based on the caste,creed,NATIONALITY,language...all are equal and brothers,isn't??....if you are a true follower of islam ..you should accept them...


We will help them in all aspects....especially with newly born Land where they are in majority...


----------



## Vinayak Tiwari

he needs to join another dog who barks like this in Islamabad!!!


----------



## Tshering22

aakash_2410 said:


> Gosh! India and its' diversity!
> 
> Punjabi, Gujarati, Marathi or Bengali speaker will never think Hindi is being THRUST upon them. I don't think even in South India has a problem with that apart from Dravidian Nationalists.
> 
> Hindi in not even my native language, but it was still a compulsory language in my state. My parents didn't think it was IMPOSED upon us. In fact till I was 20 years old I thought Hindi was our national language. What's wrong in learning the language when its 45% of Indians' native language and more than 85% people speak it?
> 
> And as for him selecting Hindi? He'd speak in freaking sign language if he desires! What's the big freaking deal!
> 
> In fact I'm of the opinion that Hindi should be imposed! (This is coming from a person whose not a native Hindi speaker)
> 
> *Where's the unity in diversity?! Sometimes, one wonders India would be a better place if it was homogenous country like China*.



China is not homogenous. Mandarin was forcefully taught to all so that all could understand each other. Otherwise they are free to speak to each other in their local languages. Had mandarin not been imposed, no Chinese from north, south, east or west could understand each other.

There is no language like Chinese.



Sriram said:


> India is a >2000 year old culture when u make hindi as a national language inspite of being a mediocre unoriginal language, u are insulting the nation...
> 
> Be indian first not hindi speaker, put pride of india before ur irrational pride of hindi...
> 
> Just because UP has largest population, should PM of India be a native of UP? Don't be irrational, all indian languages must be our national language..btw I won't quote Annadurai to save u embarrassment..



Sriram ji, no one is imposing Hindi. But it is the easiest Indian language to communicate across the country. Look at how many states speak it. They speak their own mother tongue and also Hindi for maintaining inter-regional communication. Punjab, Gujarat, Maharashtra, MP, Chhatisgarh, Odisha, Himachal, J&K, Uttarakhand, UP, Bihad, Jharkhand, WB, Kerala (yes they do), Arunachal Pradesh, Karnataka, Andhra, Sikkim and Assam (except the ULFA types). 

I am myself a Sikkimese and speak Hindi. Not because of any force but because of choosing a common easy to learn Indian language to talk with people of other parts of India. 

Before this whole regionalist politics in TN, I take it that Hindi was a passable chosen subject there until the DMK types came in and banned the language.

The other option for common language is Sanskrit, which none of our modern leaders chose. 

An NDA government would love to bring Sanskrit back for all state languages, as it is the mother language of all Indian languages. 

But then what would you say?

Please, you guys are fed with wrong lies that Hindi is designed to take over your native Tamil or Malayalam or whichever state you are from. 

No. 

It is simply to maintain an Indian alternative. 

English is a global language; let us keep it to that.

No one is asking you to learn written and crisp grammar of Hindi. 

But being aware of basic communication would really be an asset. The beauty of our India is that all kids are mostly brought up in a multi lingual environment which is very beneficial for them later in life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hussain0216

abjktu said:


> but islam doesn't believe in discrimination based on the caste,creed,NATIONALITY,language...all are equal and brothers,isn't??....if you are a true follower of islam ..you should accept them...



Accept them????? We should help them get their own nation in india

provide support, weapons, information


islamic empires grew because muslim armies marched into kaffir territory where muslims were oppressed


----------



## SarthakGanguly

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Potential fifth column or joker playing to the crowd?Can't make up my mind.


So we are all dogs now. Nothing new though. Plenty of 'tourists' from Afghanistan and beyond thought the same.

I will soon begin 'work' in Telengana, the exponential growth of the shakhas gives me hope. Modi has correctly ignored this loser. We ('kutte ke nasl') may not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

*Now, BJP hopes for 44-plus in J&K*

JAMMU: After capturing power in New Delhi and claiming three of the six Lok Sabha seats from Jammu and Kashmir, the *Bharatiya Janata Party is hoping to replicate this in the assembly elections later this year by targeting 44-plus seats — or a majority — in the 87-member house, up from its current tally of 11.* 

"Plan +44 is the name given to the BJP campaign to get power in the state assembly. We will definitely get many more seats during the assembly elections," said a senior BJP leader in winter capital Jammu. 

*This in a situation in which the ruling coalition of the regional National Conference (NC) and the Congress is unlikely to fight the assembly elections in alliance. *

I*nsiders in both the NC and the Congress reveal the senior leaders of the two parties are already blaming each other for the Lok Sabha poll debacle in which neither party won any seat. *

The widening chasm between the two parties became clear on Tuesday when NC and Congress ministers called separate press conferences to claim credit for hiking the retirement age of government employees to 60 years from the existing 58. 

The NC has 28, the PDP 21, the Congress 17 and the BJP 11 seats in the state assembly with independents and others accounting for 10 seats. 

*What has encouraged the BJP to aim high in the assembly elections is the response Narendra Modi received during his two visits to the Jammu region during the election campaign that swept him into the prime minister's office. *

The Congress was uprooted by BJP candidates during the Lok Sabha elections in assembly segments that had once been its strongholds. 

The BJP's Jugul Kishore won from Jammu, leaving his Congress rival, Madan Lal Sharma, miles behind. 

The Chhamb (reserved) assembly segment, represented by senior Congress leader and Deputy Chief Minister Tara Chand, saw more votes polled for the BJP candidate than the Congress candidate. 

The Akhnoor assembly segment, which is represented by Sharma's younger brother, Sham Lal Sharma, the irrigation and public health engineering minister, also saw more votes polled for the BJP candidate. 

In the Udhampur constituency, where the Congress had fielded its stalwart, former state chief minister and then union health minister, Ghulam Nabi Azad, an otherwise lesser known Jitender Singh of the BJP won by over 60,000 votes. 

Assembly seats like the Gandhi Nagar, represented by the Congress leader and state minister Raman Bhalla, and Vijaypur, represented by the NC's Surjeet Singh Salathia, also saw more votes polled for the BJP. 

"These are realities the BJP is working on to realize its +44 plan," said a senior Congress leader who obviously did not want to be named. 

*With Modi in power at the centre, the BJP believes it would make mincemeat of its rivals in the Jammu region, which accounts for 37 seats. (The Kashmir Valley has 46 seats and Ladakh four). *

Whether or not the BJP is able to realize its lofty dream of getting 44 seats, the fact remains it has emerged as a force to reckon with in the Jammu region. 

Heady on the wine of success, the spirits are already running high among the rank and file of the BJP in Jammu and Kashmir.

Now, BJP hopes for 44-plus in J&K - The Times of India

I hope this happens. This will be a big step towards repealing of Art 370. In a couple of years BJP may try to get majority in RS also so with both J&K assembly and Parliament in control BJP can move forward to fulfill its promise.

This is just like chess. First you set up your pieces , trap the opponent and then






What say @SarthakGanguly @arp2041 @levina @Sidak @Star Wars @kbd-raaf @Bang Galore @wolfschanzze and others. 

One more step towards order 66

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Koovie

*Our political system in a nutshell..*


----------



## Yeti

Be patient his time will come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

SarthakGanguly said:


> So we are all dogs now. Nothing new though. Plenty of 'tourists' from Afghanistan and beyond thought the same.
> 
> I will soon begin 'work' in Telengana, the exponential growth of the shakhas gives me hope. *Modi has correctly ignored this loser*. *We ('kutte ke nasl') may not*.


Maybe you too should take a hint from our PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

All part of the plan.Modi made the MSM debate why speaking in hindi is important, he is slowly changing the scenario.
@AugenBlick @Soumitra


----------



## Areesh

Indians manipulating his words for political/religious reasons. No he didn't call all the hindus kuttai kai bachai. He only said BJP, RSS and other such extremist parties Kuttai and kuttai kai bachai.

There is a huge difference between the both.


----------



## Yeti

Areesh said:


> Indians manipulating his words for political/religious reasons. No he didn't call all the hindus kuttai kai bachai. He only said BJP, RSS and other such extremist parties Kuttai and kuttai kai bachai.
> 
> There is a huge difference between the both.




His previous videos have been far worse


----------



## Areesh

Yeti said:


> His previous videos have been far worse



May be. But I am talking about this particular video. No he didn't call every hindu as Kutta or Kuttai ka bacha as many Indians are claiming on this thread.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> May be. But I am talking about this particular video. No he didn't call every hindu as Kutta or Kuttai ka bacha as many Indians are claiming on this thread.


Yeah, he only calls them that who have voted for the ruling party in India or are responsible in some way(meaning most Indians). Respect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Bang Galore said:


> Masturbation, mental or otherwise is a practice best performed in private. Everyone can have their moments of delusion , Owaisi has his, you can have yours. Owaisi is hoping he can go back to the _"glories"_ of the past & you keep wanting people to_ "wake up", _hoping that they do to your pipe dream. I don't know whether more Hindus will wake up but I certainly hope you do. Otherwise, call me when the world changes, I prefer to deal with this world as it exists now.



Haha, let me point some things,
1)There are more takers for hindutva than it was 10 years ago,earlier Media controlled information,now every hindu can learn about his religion and see through the lies propagated by pseudo seculars.
2)Secularism plank for elections was a dud this time, people rejected it.If they try it again next time,they will lose deposits.
3)With Changes in education,the next generation will be changed.
4)Decimation of left parties and left intellectuals,nobody cares for them anymore.
5)Increase in RSS membership and more people saying Proud to be hindu nowadays.
6)In Hyderabad we have ever increasing bigger rallies on every major hindu festivals not seen earlier.
7)Young people who earlier thought secularism was a fashion statement, now realise the ideology is used as beating stick for anti-hindu things.
8)The way modi is focusing on state elections to weed out congress totally,there won't be any opposition in future,perhaps there might be a right of center opposition which is all fine with us,as they would agree to our views.
9)due to conflicts around the world.Where islamic groups bomb and kill, no matter how much you cry secularism,people will find it hard to believe in this age of internet.

"Secular parties lost badly this elections itself is a indicator of changes and things to come" Perhaps you can live in your dream of 10 years back,when secularism was in vogue,thinking BJP didn't win elections

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeti

Areesh said:


> May be. But I am talking about this particular video. No he didn't call every hindu as Kutta or Kuttai ka bacha as many Indians are claiming on this thread.




I not watched this video but I saw one of his previous ones where he spoke to a crowd and said that if the police are removed the 200 million Indian Muslims will be ready to fight the 800 million Hindus, that is just asking for trouble and inciting communal tension such people are dangerous but he has a lot of paisa I think.


----------



## Areesh

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yeah, he only calls them that who have voted for the ruling party in India or are responsible in some way(meaning most Indians). Respect



Abusing BJP doesn't mean abusing Hinduism. Enough said.


----------



## Cherokee

Areesh said:


> Abusing BJP doesn't mean abusing Hinduism. Enough said.



Agreed . Where did he mention BJP ??


----------



## Areesh

Cherokee said:


> Agreed . Where did he mention BJP ??



He was talking BJP winning elections and all that when he used those words.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Pls let's ignore the chap 


Cherokee said:


> Agreed . Where did he mention BJP ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Areesh said:


> Abusing BJP doesn't mean abusing Hinduism. Enough said.


He said, kutte ka baccha and aur uski nasal kutte hain.What does that mean


----------



## Cherokee

Areesh said:


> He was talking BJP winning elections and all that when he used those words.



BJP did not win elections NDA did . There is a difference . Lets say from now on i refer to Owaisi and his kin as kutte ka nasal . how would you feel as you really feel for him . Freedom of speech is limited by freedom of hurting others otherwise Pakistanis would not have gone hulaballo on "Innocence" move or danish cartoon or salman rushdie or tasleema nasreen or ayan ali hirsi .


----------



## Areesh

wolfschanzze said:


> He said, kutte ka baccha and aur uski nasal kutte hain.What does that mean he is hindu and a proud hindu he is.



He said that for Modi and BJP guys, Not for every hindu irrespective of his or her political affiliation.


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Cherokee said:


> BJP did not win elections NDA did . There is a difference . Lets say from now on i refer to Owaisi and his kin as kutte ka nasal . how would you feel as you really feel for him . Freedom of speech is limited by freedom of hurting others otherwise Pakistanis would not have gone hulaballo on "Innocence" move or danish cartoon or salman rushdie or tasleema nasreen or ayan ali hirsi .


I am totally for Owaisi speaking out loud. In fact I want his speeches made public and distributed in all public places.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Cherokee said:


> BJP did not win elections NDA did . There is a difference . Lets say from now on i refer to Owaisi and his kin as kutte ka nasal . how would you feel as you really feel for him . Freedom of speech is limited by freedom of hurting others otherwise Pakistanis would not have gone hulaballo on "Innocence" move or danish cartoon or salman rushdie or tasleema nasreen or ayan ali hirsi .



You can call hm a kuttai ka bacha. Nobody would say that you call every Muslim in the world a kuttai ka bacha like Indians were commenting on this forum. Danish Cartoons or Innocence Movie Or salman Rushdie were direct attacks on Islam and thus every muslim in the world was hurt by it. This isn't the case here. Here the attack is against a particular political party. Even in Pakistan political leaders abuse each other calling names and all that. Nothing new.

And yeah he said that BJP won 280 seats and NDA 300+. So his abuses were directed towards these two.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Potential fifth column or joker playing to the crowd?Can't make up my mind.



"Potential"? More like actual.

Isn't this the same Owaisi guy who was arrested for saying he would butcher all the Hindus in the country?

I'm not even sure how much more anti-national a person can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## foxbat

why the hullabaloo. This Owaisi He is showing his own aukaat and that of his brethren. I remember reading some member here saying, "haathi chale bazaar, to Kutte bhonke hazaar" (think it was karan or Bang-a-lore). This moron is irrelevant in the Indian context.



Cherokee said:


> BJP did not win elections NDA did . There is a difference . Lets say from now on i refer to Owaisi and his kin as kutte ka nasal . how would you feel as you really feel for him . Freedom of speech is limited by freedom of hurting others otherwise Pakistanis would not have gone hulaballo on "Innocence" move or danish cartoon or salman rushdie or tasleema nasreen or ayan ali hirsi .


Not comparable at all. Danish cartoons were insulting towards Islam as a whole. The rantings of this Owaisi guy are limited to a political party


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Chinese-Dragon said:


> "Potential"? More like actual.
> 
> Isn't this the same Owaisi guy who was arrested for saying he would butcher all the Hindus in the country?
> 
> I'm not even sure how much more anti-national a person can get.


No. That was his baby bro. 
This is the elder and wiser one  They have a huge following.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

Chinese-Dragon said:


> "Potential"? More like actual.
> 
> Isn't this the same Owaisi guy who was arrested for saying he would butcher all the Hindus in the country?
> 
> I'm not even sure how much more anti-national a person can get.


when you are speaking to a vote bank, eerything is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

wolfschanzze said:


> 1)Stick to that constitution is for the people,by the people.If people don't want a constitutional change in majority it will happen, it is only a piece of paper not written in stone.or divine word of god.It is what the americans believe as such and seek to impose their views on every other democracy, *if constitution doesn't give rights to what majority wants,what is the use of such rules*?
> What will supreme court do if they are impeached by people?The supreme court had jury system before it was changed to single judge system after Admiral Nanavati case.


Majority can, many a times, be wrong. It is exactly why the framework of constitution cannot be changed unless it is agreed upon by the legislature and the judiciary, finally getting a green light from the President of India.
The example of Nanavati case is irrelevant here. Contrary to your argument, the majority of the people supported Nanavati and yet, when the courts found that the jury had been misled, they overturned the not-guilty verdict and finally the Supreme court upheld the guilty verdict. After this the jury system was abolished in India. Btw, that was NOT a change in the Constitution of India.


> When the government can change the court system surely we can bring back jury system where majority works.


Nope. The supreme court will not allow that, and neither will the President of India. You need to understand that the three branches of the government of India (executive, legislature and the judiciary) work independently of each other, a means of keep in check the powers. Any changes, and all three have to agree.


> 2)That is what you think,BJP made caste politics irrelevant this time,Dalits and everyone forgot caste barriers and voted for bjp as hindu block not due to secularism.
> Secular block people still voted for secular parties and they retained their voter percentage from last elections, the biggest swing was new 7 crore hindus who joined hindutva camp this time.


again BS. The major issue in the elections was governance and economic development. Of course, some idiots voted on the basis of caste, but the majority voted for economic development. Else you would have seen many regional caste based parties win numerous seats. That didnt happen.


> 3)BJP manifesto clearly said they will aborgate article 370,Build ram mandir,Uniform civil code along with development, even congress promised development and secularism, why didn't people vote for them?There you see the word became so unbearable to hear it died its death, now they have another word coming called "Pluralism" It too will die the same way.


BS. Did you read and understand the BJP manifesto? Either you are really gullible believing BS being sprouted by vested interests or you are maliciously misleading general public ignorant of the true manifesto.
Btw, Congress didnt have a spectacular track record of development, compare and contrast that with Modi's track record. Period. People saw that, not some stupid (hidden or otherwise) Hindu agenda.


> Bharat was always tolerant, but this brand of western notion of secularism is not needed.


You do not understand what secularism really means. Fortunately, this is enshrined in the Constitution of India, and cannot be changed unless all three branches of the government agree to the amendment, with the final approval of the President of India. Also, for whatever idiotic comments this Oswani dude makes, as obnoxious and stupid as they may be, it is his viewpoint guaranteed & protected by the Constitution's Freedom of speech and expression. Deal with it, whether you like it or not. You try to take law into your own hands, you will be punished. Simple as that.


----------



## Kataria

SarthakGanguly said:


> I am totally for Owaisi speaking out loud. In fact I want his speeches made public and distributed in all public places.



That's because you have a nefarious agenda to paint all Muslims in the same colour so that their demonization is furthered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Awasi bhe bhoot bara bhachoda haa...second Faisal Raza Abdi


----------



## anonymus

KingMamba said:


> Most Muslim surnames are not of Indian origin but only few point to foreign ancestry. Owaisi afaik is not one of them khair leave it.




About that speech @KingMamba , i have not been able to find it's video but i have found an article. Since this is from a Muslim site, they have toned it down to make it non controversial.



> *Akbaruddin Owaisi during his public meeting at Zafar road, shunned the debate around development and asked the huge crowd, “Do you elect us for repairing ‘Mohri’ (drainage) and supply ‘Peene ka pani’ (drinking water) or to represent the voice and cause of Muslim community in the assembly.”*



MIM looks for expansion but its own bastion is crumbling | TwoCircles.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Tshering22 said:


> Levina ji, I think you are misinterpreting the whole development. Just my two paisa:
> 
> 1- The USA is concerned about keeping those who are not allies, to at least 'not hostile' or 'commercially friendly' relations. Modi ji clearly stated that despite his visa ban due to political pressure from leftist and muslim groups in USA, US has been a major investor of business in Gujarat alongside, Japan, China, Korea and Israel.
> 
> Which means that Modi ji was expecting this. He knew that they will come to him one day and he was not bothered. It only reflects the professionalism on both US and Indian behalf.
> 
> 2- US knows that we will always side with Russia directly or indirectly on such matters as what is happening in Ukraine. They are fully aware that there are strategic reasons why we support Russia and are not bothered much.
> 
> 3- Russia's supply of Mi-35s is simply being overblown by the useless media. Believe me, it is no big deal. Russia is not our backyard where we can dictate terms. They held on so long, even that is appreciable. It is a superpower and a significant country on the world map that influences dozens of countries. It is a matter of great respect that Russia respected our sensitivities this long.
> 
> Please understand that we have refused their products on three occasions despite them being FULLY capable of meeting our minimum requirement. Remember our tenders don't expect a Star Wars fighter but something that covers all our laid down requirements: We chose Rafale over MiG-35, AH-64 over Mi-28N (despite both overshooting our requirements equally well, Apache's capabilities are not the question here), Chinook over Mi-26T (modernized two-pilot version). If we had even honoured two of these three contracts, there would have been absolutely no question of Russians handing out Mi-35 to other countries.
> 
> In fact, the contract for 197 light helicopters to replace Cheetahs should be given to Kamov. That is a huge order and it would keep the Russian factories running for a decade. What's more, Ka-226 is a damn versatile machine. But that is a different matter.
> 
> In the end, Putin has to ensure that Russian aerospace engineers and defence scientists don't run to China for greener pastures and keep their jobs.
> 
> Why blame him or his country?
> 
> In fact, there is a massive opportunity to cooperate with them at all levels.
> 
> Foreign relations are never a 'this or that' issue.


I know you dont believe in sugar coating.
So from your post I've gathered that US would seal its lips if it gets plum business offers in India.
And that nothing is actually "wrong" between India and RUSSIA as long as they get the order for 197 light helicopters....am I reading it right? 
Aaahhh it all trickles down to money finally,isnt it??


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> I know you dont believe in sugar coating.
> So from your post I've gathered that US would seal its lips if it gets plum business offers in India.
> And that nothing is actually "wrong" between India and RUSSIA as long as they get the order for 197 light helicopters....am I reading it right?
> Aaahhh it all trickles down to money finally,isnt it??


 
Bibi, Modi Sahib key jaaan choruu....go & make some Chicken Karahi for Mr.Levina & Levina Jrs. - Sivaiii chatting key koi aur constructive kaaam nahin karnaa poreiii din mein ! 

Kisss biwi seh hum nei Mr.Levina key shaadiii karvaa deiii - Woh bichareiii bhook seh tarap raheiii hain aur yahan par International Relations 101 sojjj rahaa haiii Apa Jee ko !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

LeveragedBuyout said:


> *Bobby Jindal*, hands down. He has the correct worldview on capitalism, education, and executive power. I don't know anything about his foreign policy, though.
> 
> Hillary Clinton, meanwhile, has embarrassed herself with her incompetent term as Secretary of State, and her previous support for nationalized healthcare does not bode well for the US economy.


Plus he is a fan of Duck Dynasty (with an appearance in the forth coming season)!! Who hoooo....



Bang Galore said:


> Your American buddies are probably Republicans. Hillary Clintion is by most standards a very formidable politician and by most reports, including that of a famous Republican, Bob Gates, a very sharp operator & team player. It would require some extraordinary Republican to be a serious opponent, Ted Cruz won't be enough.


Bobby Jindal has got the chops to run effectively, if he carefully plays the field these next few months. And with a good campaign manager with a caliber of the likes of James Carville or even David Axelrod or David Plouffe, there's a pretty good chance of him getting there!! Of course the Clintons have the most formidable political machinery on their side.


----------



## KingMamba

anonymus said:


> About that speech @KingMamba , i have not been able to find it's video but i have found an article. Since this is from a Muslim site, they have toned it down to make it non controversial.
> 
> 
> 
> MIM looks for expansion but its own bastion is crumbling | TwoCircles.net



Yet they voted for him after he clearly said he would not provide them with fixed pipes and drinking water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Yeti said:


> I not watched this video but I saw one of his previous ones where he spoke to a crowd and said that if the police are removed the 200 million Indian Muslims will be ready to fight the 800 million Hindus, that is just asking for trouble and inciting communal tension such people are dangerous but he has a lot of paisa I think.


That was Akbaruddin Owaisi, the younger brother.
The one in video with beard is Asaduddin Owaisi, who was thought to be a moderate,some moderate he is  all part of the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

wolfschanzze said:


> That was Akbaruddin Owaisi, the younger brother.
> The one in video with beard is Asaduddin Owaisi, who was thought to be a moderate,some moderate he is  all part of the same thing.



Bloody hell I never knew there is more of them lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

KingMamba said:


> Yet they voted for him after he clearly said he would not provide them with fixed pipes and drinking water.


That was old city, where there is a muslim ghetto,people there are poor, uneducated he keeps them that way and doesn't want development as those who are educated want him to perform and do development, for past 30+years those areas are the same way it was, while the rest of the city developed, they vote for him only in that area.Even banks don't give loans to people from some blacklisted areas as they take loans,default and never pay the bank, when someone is sent with notice or recovery to pay,they are beaten badly.
They harm themselves knowingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

lol so he even admitted he is not going to provide basic services to his voters?, can he not do both?  oh God this guy is too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Chinese-Dragon said:


> "Potential"? More like actual.
> 
> Isn't this the same Owaisi guy who was arrested for saying he would butcher all the Hindus in the country?
> 
> I'm not even sure how much more anti-national a person can get.


That was his younger brother,who is speaks openly.
This one is the elder brother, who was considered as moderate,sane thinking individual, 



gubbi said:


> Majority can, many a times, be wrong. It is exactly why the framework of constitution cannot be changed unless it is agreed upon by the legislature and the judiciary, finally getting a green light from the President of India.
> The example of Nanavati case is irrelevant here. Contrary to your argument, the majority of the people supported Nanavati and yet, when the courts found that the jury had been misled, they overturned the not-guilty verdict and finally the Supreme court upheld the guilty verdict. After this the jury system was abolished in India. Btw, that was NOT a change in the Constitution of India.
> 
> Nope. The supreme court will not allow that, and neither will the President of India. You need to understand that the three branches of the government of India (executive, legislature and the judiciary) work independently of each other, a means of keep in check the powers. Any changes, and all three have to agree.
> 
> again BS. The major issue in the elections was governance and economic development. Of course, some idiots voted on the basis of caste, but the majority voted for economic development. Else you would have seen many regional caste based parties win numerous seats. That didnt happen.
> 
> BS. Did you read and understand the BJP manifesto? Either you are really gullible believing BS being sprouted by vested interests or you are maliciously misleading general public ignorant of the true manifesto.
> Btw, Congress didnt have a spectacular track record of development, compare and contrast that with Modi's track record. Period. People saw that, not some stupid (hidden or otherwise) Hindu agenda.
> 
> You do not understand what secularism really means. Fortunately, this is enshrined in the Constitution of India, and cannot be changed unless all three branches of the government agree to the amendment, with the final approval of the President of India. Also, for whatever idiotic comments this Oswani dude makes, as obnoxious and stupid as they may be, it is his viewpoint guaranteed & protected by the Constitution's Freedom of speech and expression. Deal with it, whether you like it or not. You try to take law into your own hands, you will be punished. Simple as that.


1)How are majority be wrong?They gave what was their opinion, isn't that how Courts in USA work?
The government changed laws as it feared that influencing majority of jury would be harder than a single judge who can be coerced or brought,therefore, they nipped this potential future situation in the bud.If they can remove such system without constitutional change,surely we can change it to jury system again.

2)When we get our president we can change it.If jury system is introduced then Even supreme court will have to take into account the jury verdict.

3)That's because of hindu vote consolidation,everyone was pandering for muslim votes and they left hindus,the hindus felt betrayed as not even one was talking about them,everyone was wooing minority votes.So the natural recourse was hindu vote bank consolidation cutting across caste lines.With caste lines blurring and almost over in cities and towns,in future you shall see hindu vote bank consolidation.Then all these caste based parties will become Hindu based parties.

4)BJP mentioned in its manifesto, Uniform civil code,Article 370,Ram mandir issue, These are core of bjp voters base which were loyally voting them for so long.Modi's track record along with other things became a factor.Development is also part of Hindutva,don't fall for the lies of secular parties which separate development away from hindutva and make it look only on communal lines.Hindutva is what is good for the nation, making it powerful,strong,self sufficient, can these be achieved without development?

5)Secularism was introduced by Indira Gandhi into constitution in 1974, not part of the original drafting of constitution by Ambedkar.When she can change it, why can't a majority?

6)*What is your problem in declaring India as Hindu state when 85% population are hindus? and how does it make your life miserable?*


----------



## Armstrong

@levina - No reply !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

KingMamba said:


> Yet they voted for him after he clearly said he would not provide them with fixed pipes and drinking water.




Even at his stated intent of being a Muslim leader, he is an epic fail. His vitriolic rhetoric ensures that apart from old city, BJP wins every other seat in Hyderabad which happened this time also. He won from old city seat and BJP won all other seven seats in Hyderabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

gubbi said:


> Plus he is a fan of Duck Dynasty (with an appearance in the forth coming season)!! Who hoooo....
> 
> 
> Bobby Jindal has got the chops to run effectively, if he carefully plays the field these next few months. And with a good campaign manager with a caliber of the likes of *James Carville or even David Axelrod or David Plouffe*, there's a pretty good chance of him getting there!! Of course the Clintons have the most formidable political machinery on their side.



Why would hard-core Democrats help a Republican win the White House?


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> @levina - No reply !


I was replying back to posts whereI was mentioned and quoted.


Armstrong said:


> Bibi, Modi Sahib key jaaan choruu....go & make some Chicken Karahi for Mr.Levina & Levina Jrs. - Sivaiii chatting key koi aur constructive kaaam nahin karnaa poreiii din mein !
> 
> Kisss biwi seh hum nei Mr.Levina key shaadiii karvaa deiii - Woh bichareiii bhook seh tarap raheiii hain aur yahan par International Relations 101 sojjj rahaa haiii Apa Jee ko !


Hmmmm
So tell me what do you think of US-India -Russian equation???
(Mr levina jst finished eating his chicken fajita  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Hmmmm
> So tell me what do you think of US-India -Russian equation???
> (Mr levina jst finished eating his chicken fajita  )


 
Mr.Levina ko meraa tou nahin batayaa ?  

US-India-Russia Equation - I dunno; if you play your cards right....good dividends....if you don't than you may find yourself juggling between looking out for Indian interests, looking out for Russian interests & looking out for American interest with the act not being always perfect !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Arya Desa said:


> I like Hilary Clinton, something about strong women turns me on.



Mamata Banerjee FTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gubbi

wolfschanzze said:


> 1)How are majority be wrong?They gave what was their opinion, isn't that how Courts in USA work?
> The government changed laws as it feared that influencing majority of jury would be harder than a single judge who can be coerced or brought,therefore, they nipped this potential future situation in the bud.If they can remove such system without constitutional change,surely we can change it to jury system again.


The mob does not and cannot think. Yes majority of people can and many a times are wrong. That is why you have laws and religions to control people. Ours is NOT an Anarchy, but a Democracy. Learn the difference.
And no, the courts in US dont work according to whims of the majority of people. They work based on the laws of the land, in turn based on their Constitution.
The GoI changed the jury system because if was easier to mislead jury, which consists of ordinary citizens who have, many a times, no knowledge of the legal proceedings. Withholding information or presenting bits and pieces of information is enough to mislead juries. There were no laws governing how juries are to be presented with information in India back then. It was easier to do away with them than implement corrective measures. FYI, with holding information from juries is frowned upon in US and a mistrial is declared.


> 2)When we get our president we can change it.If jury system is introduced then Even supreme court will have to take into account the jury verdict.


What part of consensus between three branches of the government do you not understand?


> 3)That's because of hindu vote consolidation,everyone was pandering for muslim votes and they left hindus,the hindus felt betrayed as not even one was talking about them,everyone was wooing minority votes.So the natural recourse was hindu vote bank consolidation cutting across caste lines.


That is your narrow perverted point of view. I hope for your sake, you learn to expand your knowledge horizon.


> 4)BJP mentioned in its manifesto, Uniform civil code,Article 370,Ram mandir issue, These are core of bjp voters base which were loyally voting them for so long.


Word of advice, re-read the manifesto. If you have any doubts, ask. Dont jump to conclusions without thinking.


> 5)Secularism was introduced by Indira Gandhi into constitution in 1974, not part of the original drafting of constitution by Ambedkar.When she can change it, why can't a majority?
> 6)*What is your problem in declaring India as Hindu state when 85% population are hindus? and how does it make your life miserable?*


Wrong. Indira Gandhi did that to usurp powers by suspending some basic rights and declaring an emergency. That didnt bode well for her, now did it? Indian Constitution, if you can read and understand doesn't need to 'add' secular into the wordings. Read the preamble to understand what it means.
As for declaring a Hindu state, even Nepal - the only Hindu Kingdom, did away with the monarchy and turned 'secular'. Why is being tolerant and secular such a pain in your arse? What exactly do you hope to achieve by becoming a Hindu state? So that you can practice and enforce the malicious caste system and dominance over other religions? To what end?


----------



## gubbi

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Why would hard-core Democrats help a Republican win the White House?


I meant people of the caliber of those managers. These guys literally stole the thunder from George Bush Sr., and McCain - one a sitting President and the other a seasoned "maverick" politician, sometimes liked by the Democrats!!


----------



## wolfschanzze

gubbi said:


> The mob does not and cannot think. Yes majority of people can and many a times are wrong. That is why you have laws and religions to control people. Ours is NOT an Anarchy, but a Democracy. Learn the difference.
> And no, the courts in US dont work according to whims of the majority of people. They work based on the laws of the land, in turn based on their Constitution.
> The GoI changed the jury system because if was easier to mislead jury, which consists of ordinary citizens who have, many a times, no knowledge of the legal proceedings. Withholding information or presenting bit and pieces of information is enough to mislead juries. There were no laws governing how juries are to be presented with information in India back then. It was easier to do away with them than implement corrective measures. FYI, with holding information from juries is considered to be illegal in US and a mistrial is declared.
> 
> What part of consensus between three branches of the government do you not understand?
> 
> That is your narrow perverted point of view. I hope for your sake, you learn to expand your knowledge horizon.
> 
> Word of advice, re-read the manifesto. If you have any doubts, ask. Dont jump to conclusions without thinking.
> 
> Wrong. Indira Gandhi did that to usurp powers by suspending some basic rights and declaring an emergency. That didnt bode well for her, not did it? Indian Constitution, if you can read and understand doesn't need to 'add' secular into the wordings. Read the preamble to understand what it means.
> As for declaring a Hindu state, even Nepal - the only Hindu Kingdom, did away with the monarchy and turned 'secular'. Why is being tolerant and secular such a pain in your arse? What exactly do you hope to achieve by becoming a Hindu state? So that you can practice and enforce the malicious caste system and dominance over other religions? To what end?



1)Why does usa follow the jury system?why not single judge system?The laws for jury would be implemented, but the government alarmed over the verdict as it had potential to veto against some peoples agenda and it stopped it before it took off.

2)When time is right there will be consensus in all three, work is being done in that direction already.When the chess pieces are in position there would be checkmate.

3)Please i don't need to expand my knowledge horizon nor i need to take moral lectures from someone who is not connected to ground reality,i know what happens at grassroot level.That is what happened in UPand part of Amit shah strategy,therefore the shocks and aftershocks felt by every party be it secular,caste based.With one strike they were all crippled, that is why you shall see every party from now on to run and woo hindu voters,that is why owaisi in this video was ranting, they couldn't elect even one from UP as the hindu vote was consolidated totally in UP and Bihar.Bjp knows Muslims won't vote for them in overwhelming numbers,so they united the hindus,cutting party lines and dalit MP's were voted by in huge number by all castes of hindus.

4)I suggest you read it again,Ram mandir,Article 370,Uniform civil code are mentioned in the last pages of BJP manifesto and there were huge debates on it in Media.

5)Well Indira gandhi introduced secularism, it was not part of the original constitution.(The three branches then were unanimous, why can't it happen in future?)Yes even without her introducing the world secularism, India was already secular, so removal of that word won't harm anybody.
Nepal was overrun by Maoists who are known left wing communists who hate everything conservative and they made it secular nation.
I again ask where was intolerance in India's history ask @Tshering22 if we were intolerant we would have finished the jews,syrian christians,parsis and arab muslims who were in India long before Constitution was drafted.
The sangh stands for doing away with caste system and uniting people as one, where did you hear BJP or RSS advocating implementation of caste system?don't spout nonsense about something you don't know about.

*Once, again i ask you what is your problem declaring Bharat as Hindu nation?This is the homeland of hindus after all, why do you take up cudgels when we mention the word hindu nation?what is your pain in the arse?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

gubbi said:


> I meant people of the caliber of those managers. These guys literally stole the thunder from George Bush Sr., and McCain - one a sitting President and the other a seasoned "maverick" politician, sometimes liked by the Democrats!!



Does Bobby Jindal have a good enough chance to be republican candidate for presidency?


----------



## gubbi

illusion8 said:


> Does Bobby Jindal have a good enough chance to be republican candidate for presidency?


Too early to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

gubbi said:


> I meant people of the caliber of those managers. These guys literally stole the thunder from George Bush Sr., and McCain - one a sitting President and the other a seasoned "maverick" politician, sometimes liked by the Democrats!!



The truth is that only a major scandal, or a series of small scandals like Benghazi or the illegal prisoner exchange for the traitor Bergdahl will be enough to swing the 2016 election. The Democratic base needs to be demoralized, so it won't turn out to vote, and only the steady drip of Obama's unprecedented incompetence can achieve that. Short of such a scandal, the Democrats will simply bribe the electorate through further handouts to win the presidential election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Bang Galore said:


> Modi is impressing more & more. I like the fact that he simply does not allow for too much predicability in his actions. While all the "experts" are saying one thing _(in this case. that he will be diffident towards the U.S. and probably be in no hurry to visit)_, he is surprising people with how sharp he is turning out to be. Did it with the invite to the swearing in & now this.


He ruled his state for 3 terms , he knows when and where to play his cards and keep opposition guessing.his moves.
Grandmaster always thinks 3-4 moves ahead in chess.
It was out of his sheer will he rose from a CM to PM and made USA roll out red carpet for him,when they shunned him for so long.Now USA will speak on amicable terms so will all neighbours do.
Everyone respects a strong decisive country lead by a strong leader and will try to mend fences naturally 



Bang Galore said:


> Your American buddies are probably Republicans. Hillary Clintion is by most standards a very formidable politician and by most reports, including that of a famous Republican, Bob Gates, a very sharp operator & team player. It would require some extraordinary Republican to be a serious opponent, Ted Cruz won't be enough.


Then "GET MODI campaign" won't do any good, instead it will only hasten and act as a catalyst for RIC.
Good for us bad for them


----------



## Kloitra

Modi 2.0: How India's new prime minister may have evolved - CSMonitor.com

*Modi 2.0: How India's new prime minister may have evolved*
ByShashi Tharoor, Op-ed contributor/ June 5, 2014



> WhenNarendra Modiswept to a dramatic victory inIndia’s general elections, becoming the first prime minister in three decades to command an absolute majority in the lower house of India’s fractious parliament, many in India worried about what his victory would portend.
> 
> To political opponents and members of India’s liberal intelligentsia, Mr. Modi was a divisive, sectarian, authoritarian figure who had presided over the massacre of some 1,200 innocents, mainly Muslim, as chief minister of the state ofGujaratin 2002. The thought of such a figure leading a diverse and multi-religious polity that had long been built on the “Nehruvian consensus” developed by the Congress Party was anathema to many.
> 
> IN PICTURES: India: inside the world's largest democracy
> 
> Modi overcame this negative perception, rebranding himself as an apostle of development and pointing to his successful record in Gujarat, a state of high growth rates that under his leadership has been a magnet for investors. His brilliantly organized, lavishly funded election campaign saw “Hindutva,” the ideology of Hindu chauvinism with which he and hisBharatiya Janata Party(BJP) have long been identified, relegated to the back burner, while Modi promised voters he would remake India in the model of prosperous Gujarat.
> 
> The electorate rewarded the BJP – which had never previously won more than 186 seats in India’s 543-member Lower House – with 282 seats, as the National Democratic Alliance led by the BJP claimed 333. The ruling Congress Party, of which I am a member, was relegated to its worst showing in history, winning a mere 44 seats.
> 
> To almost everyone’s surprise, however, Modi and the BJP have eschewed the hubris and triumphalism they might have been assumed to have earned with their sweeping victory. In the weeks since his election, Modi has been conciliatory and inclusive in both his pronouncements and his actions. I was a beneficiary of this unexpected generosity on the very day of his victory, when I received a startling tweet of congratulations from him on my own victory in my constituency. “Let us work together to move India forward,” he declared in his message to me.
> 
> This tweet to a prominent adversary, with whom he had crossed swords in the past, was one of many signals to the nation that he was putting old enmities behind him. “I will be prime minister of all Indians, including those who did not vote for me,” he announced in one of his first speeches. Cynics might point out that this was only prudent, since his party won its resounding majority with just 31 percent of the national vote, benefitting from the Westminster-style “first-past-the-post” system in constituencies with multiple contesting parties. But coming as it did from a man with a reputation of brooking no dissent and riding roughshod over opposition during his 12 years at the helm in Gujarat, it was a welcome surprise.
> 
> In a series of speeches, Prime Minister Modi has gone out of his way to avoid confrontational language, to omit issues and imagery that India’s religious minorities would find offensive, and to extend a hand of friendship to his critics. After having attacked the large number of government projects and schemes named for members of the Congress Party’s Nehru-Gandhi dynasty during the election, he stopped his ministers from renaming these programs, saying it was more important to get them to work more effectively. His early cabinet appointments rewarded the party’s brighter and younger professionals, omitting many of the Hindu nationalist veterans and rabid ideologues who epitomized many Indians’ anxieties about the BJP.
> 
> In a striking departure from precedent, Modi also quelled concerns in India’s neighborhood about his rise by inviting the heads of government of India’s seven South Asian neighbors, as well as that of Mauritius (the Indian Ocean republic whose population is 63 percent Indian), to his swearing-in. India’s prime ministers have never enjoyed lavish inaugurations like American presidents, traditionally assuming office after sparsely attended and low-key oath-takings behind closed doors. Modi converted this routine into a grand, opulent 4,000-guest ceremony on the forecourt of Rashtrapati Bhavan, the presidential palace, and invited his foreign guests to attend the televised coronation.
> 
> The gesture instantly disarmed many across the borders who had been alarmed by his combative rhetoric during the campaign, in which he had promised robust action on the borders, assailed Pakistani sponsorship of terrorism, and warned some 30 million Bangladeshi illegal immigrants in India that they should be prepared to pack their backs on the day of his victory. His cordial welcome to, and subsequent bilateral meetings with, the leaders of these and other neighboring countries reassured them that the Modi government would not feel obliged to live up to the belligerence of the Modi campaign.
> 
> So does this all add up to a Modi 2.0, a very different figure in government from the ogre some of us had feared and demonized for years? It is still too early to tell, but the initial signs are encouraging. Prime Minister Modi would hardly be the first opposition leader to temper his views and conduct once in office, but there seems to be something more fundamental involved here. An ambitious man, Modi appears to realize that if he wants to make a success of his government, he will have to lead the nation from the center and not from the extreme right, where he had built his base in the BJP.
> 
> His overwhelming majority, won on the back of a highly personalized campaign that led many to vote for Modi rather than for the BJP, has also liberated him from the party’s and his own past positions. Just as he remade himself from a hate-figure into an avatar of modernity and progress, he is seeking to remake the BJP from a vehicle of Hindu chauvinism to a natural party of governance. This will mean a change in both language and tone, as he has demonstrated from day one.
> 
> IN PICTURES: India: inside the world's largest democracy
> 
> For an opposition member of parliament like myself, it would be churlish not to acknowledge Modi 2.0’s inclusive outreach and to welcome his more conciliatory statements and actions. The moment he says or does something divisive or sectarian in the Modi 1.0 mold, however, we will resist him robustly. India’s people, and its pluralist democracy, deserve no less.
> 
> _Shashi Tharoor is a member of India’s parliament, and a former minister of state for external affairs._



16th Lok Sabha starts with rise of Modi fans in Congress ranks | Firstpost


----------



## IndoUS

illusion8 said:


> Does Bobby Jindal have a good enough chance to be republican candidate for presidency?


Not really, mainly because there are others like Rubio who can garner support in the Latino community which is growing by leaps and bounds in terms of population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

gubbi said:


> I meant people of the caliber of those managers. These guys literally stole the thunder from George Bush Sr., and McCain - one a sitting President and the other a seasoned "maverick" politician, sometimes liked by the Democrats!!


Sorry for butting in..couldn't resist. I think Sarah palin played an equally important role in McCain's downfall!


----------



## wolfschanzze

levina said:


> I know you dont believe in sugar coating.
> So from your post I've gathered that US would seal its lips if it gets plum business offers in India.
> And that nothing is actually "wrong" between India and RUSSIA as long as they get the order for 197 light helicopters....am I reading it right?
> Aaahhh it all trickles down to money finally,isnt it??


Everything comes down to money!Isn't it? 
"An army marches on it's stomach".-Napoleon Bonaparte, Likewise a Nation too marches on it's stomach.Priorities come first,you address them you become their best,don't you go down with the rest.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Skull and Bones said:


> Mamata Banerjee FTW.


That will be his nightmare fetish


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

anonymus said:


> He is a pakistani poster @shan.



First of all i would rather kill my self then come up being Bharoti even on forum. And i only use 1 id at a time. Don't accuse me of racism next time. I am against racists of North Indians against my brother dravidians of south.


----------



## Arya Desa

Skull and Bones said:


> Mamata Banerjee FTW.



mama cita.


----------



## Bang Galore

gubbi said:


> Bobby Jindal has got the chops to run effectively, if he carefully plays the field these next few months. And with a good campaign manager with a caliber of the likes of James Carville or even David Axelrod or David Plouffe, there's a pretty good chance of him getting there!! Of course the Clintons have the most formidable political machinery on their side.



I'm not sure, he isn't a great speaker & I think Americans are a little tired of people of colour running for the President. In any case Jindal will get murdered on TV for his "exorcism" past . Don't think it will happen.


----------



## queerbait

*Of two co-travellers who surprised the writer with their graciousness, 24 years ago *
It was the summer of 1990. As Indian Railway (Traffic) Service probationers, my friend and I travelled by train from Lucknow to Delhi. Two MPs were also travelling in the same bogie. That was fine, but the behaviour of some 12 people who were travelling with them without reservation was terrifying. They forced us to vacate our reserved berths and sit on the luggage, and passed obscene and abusive comments. We cowered in fright and squirmed with rage. It was a harrowing night in the company of an unruly battalion; we were on edge, on the thin line between honour and dishonour. All other passengers seemed to have vanished, along with the Travelling Ticket Examiner.

We reached Delhi the next morning without being physically harmed by the goons, though we were emotionally wrecked. My friend was so traumatised she decided to skip the next phase of training in Ahmedabad and stayed back in Delhi. I decided to carry on since another batchmate was joining me. (She is Utpalparna Hazarika, now Executive Director, Railway Board.) We boarded an overnight train to Gujarat’s capital, this time without reservations as there wasn’t enough time to arrange for them. We had been wait-listed.

We met the TTE of the first class bogie, and told him how we had to get to Ahmedabad. The train was heavily booked, but he politely led us to a coupe to sit as he tried to help us. I looked at the two potential co-travellers, two politicians, as could be discerned from their white khadi attire, and panicked. “They’re decent people, regular travellers on this route, nothing to worry,” the TTE assured us. One of them was in his mid-forties with a normal, affectionate face, and the other in his late-thirties with a warm but somewhat impervious expression. They readily made space for us by almost squeezing themselves to one corner.

They introduced themselves: two BJP leaders from Gujarat. The names were told but quickly forgotten as names of co-passengers were inconsequential at that moment. We also introduced ourselves, two Railway service probationers from Assam. The conversation turned to different topics, particularly in the areas of History and the Polity. My friend, a post-graduate in History from Delhi University and very intelligent, took part. I too chipped in. The discussion veered around to the formation of the Hindu Mahasabha and the Muslim League.

The senior one was an enthusiastic participant. The younger one mostly remained quiet, but his body language conveyed his total mental involvement in what was being discussed, though he hardly contributed. Then I mentioned Syama Prasad Mookerjee’s death, why it was still considered a mystery by many. He suddenly asked: “How do you know about Syama Prasad Mookerjee?” I had to tell him that when my father was a post-graduate student in Calcutta University, as its Vice-Chancellor he had arranged a scholarship for the young man from Assam. My father often reminisced about that and regretted his untimely death [in June 1953 at the age of 51].

The younger man then almost looked away and spoke in a hushed tone almost to himself: “It’s good they know so many things ...”

Suddenly the senior man proposed: “Why don’t you join our party in Gujarat?” We both laughed it off, saying we were not from Gujarat. The younger man then forcefully interjected: “So what? We don’t have any problem on that. We welcome talent in our State.” I could see a sudden spark in his calm demeanour.

The food arrived, four vegetarian _thalis_. We ate in silence. When the pantry-car manager came to take the payment, the younger man paid for all of us. I muttered a feeble ‘thank you’, but he almost dismissed that as something utterly trivial. I observed at that moment that he had a different kind of glow in his eyes, which one could hardly miss. He rarely spoke, mostly listened.

The TTE then came and informed us the train was packed and he couldn’t arrange berths for us. Both men immediately stood up and said: “It’s okay, we’ll manage.” They swiftly spread a cloth on the floor and went to sleep, while we occupied the berths.

What a contrast! The previous night we had felt very insecure travelling with a bunch of politicians, and here we were travelling with two politicians in a coupe, with no fear.

The next morning, when the train neared Ahmedabad, both of them asked us about our lodging arrangements in the city. The senior one told us that in case of any problem, the doors of his house were open for us. There was some kind of genuine concern in the voice or the facial contours of the otherwise apparently inscrutable younger one, and he told us: “I’m like a nomad, I don’t have a proper home to invite you but you can accept his offer of safe shelter in this new place.”

We thanked them for that invitation and assured them that accommodation was not going to be a problem for us.

Before the train came to a stop, I pulled out my diary and asked them for their names again. I didn’t want to forget the names of two large-hearted fellow passengers who almost forced me to revise my opinion about politicians in general. I scribbled down the names quickly as the train was about to stop: _Shankersinh Vaghela_ and _Narendra Modi._

I wrote on this episode in an Assamese newspaper in 1995. It was a tribute to two unknown politicians from Gujarat for giving up their comfort ungrudgingly for the sake of two _bens _from Assam. When I wrote that, I didn’t have the faintest idea that these two people were going to become so prominent, or that I would hear more about them later. When Mr. Vaghela became Chief Minister of Gujarat in 1996, I was glad. When Mr. Modi took office as Chief Minister in 2001, I felt elated. (A few months later, another Assamese daily reproduced my 1995 piece.) And now, he is the Prime Minister of India.

Every time I see him on TV, I remember that warm meal, that gentle courtesy, caring and sense of security that we got that night far from home in a train, and bow my head.

A train journey and two names to remember - The Hindu

When you talk about giving respect to a women, this is the respect that you should give, vacating their own seats for the women.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Developereo

The Indians -- overt and covert -- are pumping for Bobby JIndal, proving once again that their first loyalty is to their ethnicity.

The fact is that Jindal is a dud with ZERO chance for winning the nomination, let alone the presidency.

My bet is that it will be Jeb Bush v/s Hillary, and Bush will win.


----------



## jaunty

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Modi was unfortunate collateral in Bush's attempt to bend over backwards to show that he wasn't anti-Muslim in the wake of Afghanistan and Iraq.



This is completely true. The Bush administration underestimated Modi's worth. To be fair, not many of us would have guessed that Modi would go on to become the PM of India as late as 2010-11. That combined with the constant lobbying from the Congress govt in India and a section of the "communist" intelligentsia (there are people who actually went to Washington DC from India to lobby against his visa approval, these people btw hate USA otherwise) resulted in that.


----------



## Arya Desa

Developereo said:


> The Indians -- overt and covert -- are pumping for Bobby JIndal, proving once again that their first loyalty is to their ethnicity.
> 
> The fact is that Jindal is a dud with ZERO chance for winning the nomination, let alone the presidency.
> 
> My bet is that it will be Jeb Bush v/s Hillary, and Bush will win.



If your diaspora was successful, you would do the same. Sadly it's not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammar65

Modi


----------



## Dandpatta

Tshering - I don't even think Keralites (Mallyalees) have an issue with Hindi. I have come across tons of Keralites who have* no* sweaty palms and nightmares switching to Hindi if it comes to that. I find them quite sporty & enterprising when it comes to learning other languages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sriram

Tshering22 said:


> China is not homogenous. Mandarin was forcefully taught to all so that all could understand each other. Otherwise they are free to speak to each other in their local languages. Had mandarin not been imposed, no Chinese from north, south, east or west could understand each other.
> 
> There is no language like Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> Sriram ji, no one is imposing Hindi. But it is the easiest Indian language to communicate across the country. Look at how many states speak it. They speak their own mother tongue and also Hindi for maintaining inter-regional communication. Punjab, Gujarat, Maharashtra, MP, Chhatisgarh, Odisha, Himachal, J&K, Uttarakhand, UP, Bihad, Jharkhand, WB, Kerala (yes they do), Arunachal Pradesh, Karnataka, Andhra, Sikkim and Assam (except the ULFA types).
> 
> I am myself a Sikkimese and speak Hindi. Not because of any force but because of choosing a common easy to learn Indian language to talk with people of other parts of India.
> 
> Before this whole regionalist politics in TN, I take it that Hindi was a passable chosen subject there until the DMK types came in and banned the language.
> 
> The other option for common language is Sanskrit, which none of our modern leaders chose.
> 
> An NDA government would love to bring Sanskrit back for all state languages, as it is the mother language of all Indian languages.
> 
> But then what would you say?
> 
> Please, you guys are fed with wrong lies that Hindi is designed to take over your native Tamil or Malayalam or whichever state you are from.
> 
> No.
> 
> It is simply to maintain an Indian alternative.
> 
> English is a global language; let us keep it to that.
> 
> No one is asking you to learn written and crisp grammar of Hindi.
> 
> But being aware of basic communication would really be an asset. The beauty of our India is that all kids are mostly brought up in a multi lingual environment which is very beneficial for them later in life.




Sorry ji again u r wrong in facts, sanskrit is not the mother of all indian languages.. I want all indian languages get official status in India



Dandpatta said:


> Tshering - I don't even think Keralites (Mallyalees) have an issue with Hindi. I have come across tons of Keralites who have* no* sweaty palms and nightmares switching to Hindi if it comes to that. I find them quite sporty & enterprising when it comes to learning other languages.



WHy are you guys losing ur sleep if we find no use for hindi..? 

We will not treat u guys like MNS, we will let you enjoy your stay here...
Just dont tell us to learn your tongue.. WE have better things to do like making our state even more prosperous.. I wish hindi speaking states learn from us we are better performing states in social as well as industrial sectors.

Telling us, speakers of oldest surving tongue called tamil to learn hindi which wont help us in any way, is like asking us to learn roman numerals,,

nothing wrong but it tickles ur funny bone..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

jaunty said:


> This is completely true. The Bush administration underestimated Modi's worth. To be fair, not many of us would have guessed that Modi would go on to become the PM of India as late as 2010-11. That combined with the constant lobbying from the Congress govt in India and a section of the "communist" intelligentsia (there are people who actually went to Washington DC from India to lobby against his visa approval, these people btw hate USA otherwise) resulted in that.



The left-wing control of the levers of power (government and media) makes me pessimistic that these kinds of slights won't continue. I can only hope that Modi continues to be the adult in the room and overlooks the childish actions of Obama until we are able to get adult leadership in the US. Time will tell. That said, an India that gets its economic house in order and resumes fast growth is unilaterally good for America, even if our diplomatic relations don't necessarily improve.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dandpatta

reply to Sriram deleted to save the thread's grace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

How will South Indians understand?


----------



## Indian Jaat

I cannot believe people of my country hate each other Because one is from South and one from North. Because one speak in Tamil, Telugu and one speak Hindi, Punjabi. And the worse thing is that educated peoples like you in India talk this type of shit and fight with each others on topics of languages, Colors, Height and all other shits. I mean really that's what we are proud of? that make us Proud Indians? 
If only one dumb guy start a conversation about this Shit all guys start giving him response in same manners. Please ignore this type of shitty guys who don't deserve our attention and talk about some good topics.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## my2cents

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Well India is not my country and what can i say about its internal politics. Indians know better this Modi Awaisi stuff. I was just observing as a student of sociology that behavior of Indian Friends here doesnt look much secular. Its the same Ethnocentric Conservative Behavior as i observe in Pakistan here, but people here explicitly recognise themselves as conservative in Pakistan (All of them Muslims Sikhs Christians). But Indians call them Secular and such Offended response from Indians on a RELIGIOUS Speech makes me wonder.
> *BTW i on the real issue i do believe that all religions must be respected and no Hate speech should be done on Ethnic or Religious Basis but in Secular States any type of such speeches are generally tolerated and Ignored.*



You have to understand that state is secular does not mean all the people are secular. That is why we draw a line about hate speeches and you can go to jail for spewing hate. You may have seen the news that some techie was murdered by some hindu goons for defacing the Shivaji image. Similarly, in Hyderabad we had three deaths of muslim youths from police firing. This time it was an incident between Sikhs and Muslims. As a society we want to avoid religious clashes and hence restrictions on hate speeches like the one made by Owaisi. 

In a secular state, there is separation of religion and state which is mostly followed in western countries. In case of India secularism means the state treats all religions equally. There is no state religion. Religious laws supersede state laws. That is why Indian muslims can still follow sharia under muslim personal law and the rest Hindus, Christians and others follow our common law. There is no uniform civil code for all religions which is very much needed now.


----------



## HariPrasad

cloud_9 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474580821261565952




Operation Bhutan India Integration begins.

Return of 'Saffron' schoolbooks: Who's behind Irani's plans? | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

NEW DELHI: Don't give theories, give practical doable policies, come thoroughly prepared for meetings, make bullet point presentations instead of bulky ones, be ready for followup meetings, and keep your offices clean — these are the highlights of Narendra Modi's working style, as seen by ministers and senior bureaucrats.

ET spoke to a number of ministers and officials — all of whom spoke on the condition they not be identified — to get a sense of how PM Modi, already known for keeping a punishing working schedule, is in his office.

Wednesday's morning meeting between the PM and senior ministers on the President's address to Parliament was typical of Modi's working style, a minister said. "We were asked to bring specific inputs that can be incorporated in the address, not general policy suggestions," a minister said.

He also said Modi is "not in favour of theories... he wants action points". "He has questions for all ministries... and expects good answers," this minister said. "You can get shown up if you are not well-prepared".

*Modi wise to common tricks of babudom*

Another minister said, "If you are making a presentation, make sure you have a smart bullet point summary-...don't offer a big, bulky document... he dislikes vague generalities as much as he does red tape and procedural hurdles."

"He insists on follow-up meetings when points are not clear or when his questions have not been answered fully," another minister said. "We have to get back to his office fast...it's like a board meeting of a big private sector company," this minister said.

"Our working schedule is particularly hard now because of the budget," a minister said. Working hours are particularly long now for ministers and bureaucrats in finance, industry and commerce, and infrastructure ministries.

"Hopefully, once the budget is presented in July, we can have a somewhat easier existence," said one minister. But most don't think that's likely. "All cabinet ministers have been asked to reach their offices by 9 am. Meetings with senior bureaucrats and others begin at 9:30 am sharp.

This goes on till after the lunch break. Modi himself has meetings in the evenings as well," acabinet minister said. This working style is unlikely to change in a Modi sarkar, the minister said."I walk into my office at 9 am and have rarely left before 9 pm.

Since I am new to the ministry I have to put in extra effort to understand the issues and finer details and so I have to spend another four hours at home," another minister said.

"Officers cannot leave till the ministers are in office. Following in the footsteps of Modi, ministers have started calling babus late evening and even early morning to discuss issues," a senior official said. Cleanliness is another Modi trait that GoI is slowly learning it has to adopt. Last week, Modi did the rounds of South Block, where the PMO is located.

The result - a message for cleaner offices. "He found one of the offices filled with smoke and politely told the officers that there is a 'no smoking' board outside. In another room he found several dirty tea cups littering the desks. He just mentioned them and walked out but that was enough for us to get the message," a bureaucrat said.

And the PM, babus say, is wise to some common tricks of babudom. "He knows what tricks babus use to shirk work or not do a job. So it is not surprising ..

Read more at:
Narendra Modi's working style: Don't theorise, give bullet points and keep offices clean - Page2 - The Economic Times

@nair @levina @acetophenol @jarves @abjktu @kurup @Contrarian
@Cherokee @seiko @PlanetWarrior @Tshering22
@Indo-guy @OrionHunter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Sriram said:


> Sorry ji again u r wrong in facts, sanskrit is not the mother of all indian languages.. I want all indian languages get official status in India
> 
> 
> 
> WHy are you guys losing ur sleep if we find no use for hindi..?
> 
> We will not treat u guys like MNS, we will let you enjoy your stay here...
> Just dont tell us to learn your tongue.. WE have better things to do like making our state even more prosperous.. I wish hindi speaking states learn from us we are better performing states in social as well as industrial sectors.
> 
> Telling us, speakers of oldest surving tongue called tamil to learn hindi which wont help us in any way, is like asking us to learn roman numerals,,
> 
> nothing wrong but it tickles ur funny bone..


I can give you a very long and detailed reply but since you are closed minded and will not listen to any reason I will refrain from doing so.

I will just say one thing, learning Hindi will help you communicate with people of 28 other states of India. If you feel this is not something worth it then I have nothing to say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samy1618

To all the south indian.. And north indians, and west indians and east indians and also central indians..did i left any one now..just tell ne one thing straight ..why all u mother of bastard thoughts using english like @ sriram , why tell me sale angrej chale gaye par english reh gayee..why tell me why u dont use hindi or any other mass communicable language other than fucking english.....just because its a mass spoken language .. But let me make it straight ..only 30% odd ppl of india can able to speak this shitti language but ..on the contrary hindi can be understandable by more than 70% ..except you hypocrite ppl, who will speak english to kiss englishmen ***, just like it was before independence..so do the fuckin math..salon tum logon ko to hameshan goron ke tatte chaatne ki aadat hai that's why india become slave of firangies...because of u being black and they being goras so u always think that if u lick their balls n suck thier ducks off..might change ur geans to white ..so just grow up ..and only one language can be official for pan india..or else we have to write every thing from constitutions to a simple land records in 18 different languages... Totally waise of time b wealth ..


----------



## jaunty

Abingdonboy said:


> It seems a bit unnecessary to be honest.



It is a wise decision. Modi does not have a good command of English, so it is better that he uses Hindi and have a translator.


----------



## Bang Galore

jaunty said:


> It is a wise decision. Modi does not have a good command of English, so it is better that he uses Hindi and have a translator.




Not enough you speak the language, you need to be able to think in it & think quickly on your feet when it is necessary. Modi may speak English but the train of thought is being translated from another language. Wise decision to decide to speak in Hindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sriram

Indian Jaat said:


> I cannot believe people of my country hate each other Because one is from South and one from North. Because one speak in Tamil, Telugu and one speak Hindi, Punjabi. And the worse thing is that educated peoples like you in India talk this type of shit and fight with each others on topics of languages, Colors, Height and all other shits. I mean really that's what we are proud of? that make us Proud Indians?
> If only one dumb guy start a conversation about this Shit all guys start giving him response in same manners. Please ignore this type of shitty guys who don't deserve our attention and talk about some good topics.



Problem arises when one imposes some irrelevent things based on the fact that they are majority..

All i'm asking is equal status as hindi for all indian languages i.e official language status, look at the responses..

Tamil Nadu has prospered with out ever needing hindi we are happy with our mother tongue..

Just like pakistanis, hindi speakers are having wrong priorities, instead of working to bring their states at least to national average in social and economic development, they are stuck and losing sleep because we in TN don't find any need for hindi..

If hindi served any use we in Tamil Nadu will be first to learn it.. 

Hindi is as useful as any other language of India and just because 55% of Indians know hindi doesnt mean rest of India does..

We in TN are working hard to bring more dev. After achieving surplus budget, high literacy, technology penetrations, we want to do more..

Telling the kids here to learn a third language forcefully is very last on our list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Sriram said:


> Just like pakistanis, hindi speakers are having wrong priorities, instead of working to bring their states at least to national average in social and economic development, they are stuck and losing sleep because we in TN don't find any need for hindi..



_*Touche !*_


----------



## Sriram

Soumitra said:


> I can give you a very long and detailed reply but since you are closed minded and will not listen to any reason I will refrain from doing so.
> 
> I will just say one thing, learning Hindi will help you communicate with people of 28 other states of India. If you feel this is not something worth it then I have nothing to say




Please don't act ignorant .,, Right now i'm communicating with you guys in a language that is neutral to both of us..


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Mr.Levina ko meraa tou nahin batayaa ?
> 
> US-India-Russia Equation - I dunno; if you play your cards right....good dividends....if you don't than you may find yourself juggling between looking out for Indian interests, looking out for Russian interests & looking out for American interest with the act not being always perfect !


What??what about you??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Sriram said:


> Please don't act ignorant .,, Right now i'm communicating with you guys in a language that is neutral to both of us..



I knew you would say this. But tell me how many % of common Indians understand and and speak basic level Hindi as compared to basic level English.


----------



## Star Wars

Sriram said:


> Problem arises when one imposes some irrelevent things based on the fact that they are majority..
> 
> All i'm asking is equal status as hindi for all indian languages i.e official language status, look at the responses..
> 
> Tamil Nadu has prospered with out ever needing hindi we are happy with our mother tongue..
> 
> Just like pakistanis, hindi speakers are having wrong priorities, instead of working to bring their states at least to national average in social and economic development, they are stuck and losing sleep because we in TN don't find any need for hindi..
> 
> If hindi served any use we in Tamil Nadu will be first to learn it..
> 
> Hindi is as useful as any other language of India and just because 55% of Indians know hindi doesnt mean rest of India does..
> 
> We in TN are working hard to bring more dev. After achieving surplus budget, high literacy, technology penetrations, we want to do more..
> 
> Telling the kids here to learn a third language forcefully is very last on our list.



Right, sou you expect people of this country to learn a dozen official languages as they travel through the country ? we need one official language so that people can converse in a local language in your own country . Why should i be forced to speak in Tamil in TN, why should i be forced to speak in Malayalam in Kerala ? (am a south indian bTW)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sriram

Soumitra said:


> I knew you would say this. But tell me how many % of common Indians understand and and speak basic level Hindi as compared to basic level English.



Again pls dont act ignorant,

Just like i wont be able to communicate a person who knows only hindi..

How are u planning to communicate with a person who knows only tamil or telugu or kannada in villages and small town where they have zero exposure to hindi as well as english...

I know u can think, better please come back with better argument..



Star Wars said:


> Right, sou you expect people of this country to learn a dozen official languages as they travel through the country ? we need one official language so that people can converse in a local language in your own country . Why should i be forced to speak in Tamil in TN, why should i be forced to speak in Malayalam in Kerala ? (am a south indian bTW)



I dont want you to learn tamil... Haven't i made it clear right in the beginning...

But if ur survival depends on TN its upto u to learn tamil... don't expect your hosts to learn your language...

As i said people of TN will be the first to learn hindi if it offers any thing to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Sriram said:


> Again pls dont act ignorant,
> 
> Just like i wont be able to communicate a person who knows only hindi..
> 
> How are u planning to communicate with a person who knows only tamil or telugu or kannada in villages and small town where they have zero exposure to hindi as well as english...
> 
> I know u can think, better please come back with better argument..




Sir, when in tamil nadu, people can learn to speak in tamil like many north indian traders who settled there for years or even north indian actresses who know tamil.

But I think we are talking about communication between states. 

Why would you choose a foreign language like English to communicate with a Bengali or a Sikkimese? Are we not your fellow countrymen?

This is why a common simple indian language must be taught for all. 

No need to learn to read and write but just to communicate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sriram

Tshering22 said:


> Sir, when in tamil nadu, people can learn to speak in tamil like many north indian traders who settled there for years or even north indian actresses who know tamil.
> 
> But I think we are talking about communication between states.
> 
> Why would you choose a foreign language like English to communicate with a Bengali or a Sikkimese? Are we not your fellow countrymen?
> 
> This is why a common simple indian language must be taught for all.
> 
> No need to learn to read and write but just to communicate.



No thanks, as i said my state is doing exceedingly well without hindi...


Do you really think is communication is the problem... all these years UP,MP,Rajasthan and BIhar and Centre has been communicating with each other in hindi, i'm yet to see what they achieved with that...

As i said, crime, development, education are the issues that need to be focused, we need a paradigm shift in NI..

Im not happy with english but tell me if hindi was enough why do they teach english to hindi speaking kids..

As being born in to oldest surviving Indian Language, I am saddened with spread of english, but we have to face the fact, and that english is the language of technology and science and we cannot ignore it..


When fiercely nationalistic,language wise proud country like germany with its homogeneity, is teaching english and offering so many courses tat too engineering in english in its best universities, in its high time hindi chauvinists wake up and smell the coffee (sorry for the cliche) that hindi is no special because of its simple majority (just 55%).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul9090



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

AAP is slowly disintegrating

Manish Sisodia ‘letter’ accuses Yogendra Yadav of gunning for Kejriwal - The Times of India

@Prometheus what is happening to your favourite party? At this rate , if they lose Delhi elections- which seems almost certain, there may not be any party left by time of next Punjab elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> What??what about you??


 
Yes about me ? You didn't tell him about me ?  

He should know about a fellow meat-lover from across the border who is your younger brother !


----------



## Soumitra

Indian Govt offices are changing

You wouldnt expect a hashtag on the name plate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

Sriram said:


> No thanks, as i said my state is doing exceedingly well without hindi...
> 
> 
> Do you really think is communication is the problem... all these years UP,MP,Rajasthan and BIhar and Centre has been communicating with each other in hindi, i'm yet to see what they achieved with that...
> 
> As i said, crime, development, education are the issues that need to be focused, we need a paradigm shift in NI..
> 
> Im not happy with english but tell me if hindi was enough why do they teach english to hindi speaking kids..
> 
> As being born in to oldest surviving Indian Language, I am saddened with spread of english, but we have to face the fact, and that english is the language of technology and science and we cannot ignore it..
> 
> 
> When fiercely nationalistic,language wise proud country like germany with its homogeneity, is teaching english and offering so many courses tat too engineering in english in its best universities, in its high time hindi chauvinists wake up and smell the coffee (sorry for the cliche) that hindi is no special because of its simple majority (just 55%).



You are entitled to your views but Hindi is not just UP.

It is also spoken in Gujarat, Rajasthan, Goa, my state Sikkim and MP, all of which are growing well.

Of course, it is your choice to choose foreign language over an Indian one.

But yeah, it is a free country and you are free to choose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Arvind Kejriwal to face trial in Nitin Gadkari defamation case

Charges framed against the item girl in Nitin Gadkari case. Gadkari should not offer compromise now. He shold make sure that the Kejri is punished under deformation case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Nifty above 7500, sensex above 25000. Ache din aa gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Israel, Denmark keen to partner in Ganga cleanup, water management - The Times of India

US wants to hold annual strategic dialogue in Delhi; John Kerry may travel to India for talks - The Economic Times


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474860024682913793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474800258669502464
South Asian/SAARC is being used frequently these days in Govt. communications these days

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kbd-raaf

To the people who were doubting me saying that India would grow at 7% by the end of this fiscal.

Economy to grow by 6.2 per cent in 2014-15: EY - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indo-guy

kbd-raaf said:


> To the people who were doubting me saying that India would grow at 7% by the end of this fiscal.
> 
> Economy to grow by 6.2 per cent in 2014-15: EY - The Economic Times


 
well you had said 7+ % ....to be exact

Even if India indeed grows by 6.2% by 2014-2015 ..it will be a great thing .

Let us see ....jump from 4.5 % to 7.5 % is too big that's what I felt .


----------



## kbd-raaf

Indo-guy said:


> well you had said 7+ % ....to be exact
> 
> Even if India indeed grows by 6.2% by 2014-2015 ..it will be a great thing .
> 
> Let us see ....jump from 4.5 % to 7.5 % is too big that's what I felt .



6.2% for the fiscal 2014-15, 7%+ for the final quarter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

Does the Prime Minister relax at all? - The Times of India


NEW DELHI: Don't give theories, give practical doable policies, come thoroughly prepared for meetings, make bullet point presentations instead of bulky ones, be ready for followup meetings, and keep your offices clean — these are the highlights of Narendra Modi's working style, as seen by ministers and senior bureaucrats. ET spoke to a number of ministers and officials — all of whom spoke on the condition they not be identified — to get a sense of how PM Modi, already known for keeping a punishing working schedule, is in his office. Wednesday's morning meeting between the PM and senior ministers on the President's address to Parliament was typical of Modi's working style, a minister said. 

"We were asked to bring specific inputs that can be incorporated in the address, not general policy suggestions," a minister said. He also said Modi is "not in favour of theories ... he wants action points". "He has questions for all ministries... and expects good answers," this minister said. "You can get shown up if you are not well-prepared". 

*Modi wise to common tricks of babudom * 

Another minister said, "If you are making a presentation , make sure you have a smart bullet point summary ... don't offer a big, bulky document ... he dislikes vague generalities as much as he does red tape and procedural hurdles." 

"He insists on follow-up meetings when points are not clear or when his questions have not been answered fully," another minister said. 

"We have to get back to his office fast ... it's like a board meeting of a big private sector company," this minister said. "Our working schedule is particularly hard now because of the budget," a minister said. 

Working hours are particularly long now for ministers and bureaucrats in finance, industry and commerce, and infrastructure ministries. "Hopefully, once the budget is presented in July, we can have a somewhat easier existence," said one minister. But most don't think that's likely. 

"All cabinet ministers have been asked to reach their offices by 9 am. Meetings with senior bureaucrats and others begin at 9:30am sharp. This goes on till after the lunch break. Modi himself has meetings in the evenings as well," a cabinet minister said. This working style is unlikely to change in a Modi sarkar, the minister said. "I walk into my office at 9am and have rarely left before 9pm. Since I am new to the ministry I have to put in extra effort to understand the issues and finer details and so I have to spend another four hours at home," another minister said. 

"Officers cannot leave till the ministers are in office. Following in the footsteps of Modi, ministers have started calling babus late evening and even early morning to discuss issues," a senior official said. 








Cleanliness is another Modi trait that GoI is slowly learning it has to adopt. Last week, Modi did the rounds of South Block, where the PMO is located. The result — a message for cleaner offices. 

"He found one of the offices filled with smoke and politely told the officers that there is a 'no smoking' board outside. In another room he found several dirty tea cups littering the desks. He just mentioned them and walked out but that was enough for us to get the message," a bureaucrat said. And the PM, babus say, is wise to some common tricks of babudom. "He knows what tricks babus use to shirk work or not do a job. So it is not surprising that he effectively counters them," an official said. This official said during another tour of South Block, the PM, after visiting ground floor offices, took the elevator straight to the fourth floor — "word hadn't reached the fourth floor that the PM was doing the rounds, the PM knew he will catch some officials by surprise".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Rahul9090 said:


> Israel, Denmark keen to partner in Ganga cleanup, water management - The Times of India



Israel's help in this will be very helpful. What they have achieved in their country in water management is just amazing. I want to see Ganga and Yamuna Clean again.



cloud_9 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474860024682913793
> 
> South Asian/SAARC is being used frequently these days in Govt. communications these days



So first major visit to Japan... Foreign Policy is changing for better now. Jai Ho..



kbd-raaf said:


> 6.2% for the fiscal 2014-15, *7%+ for the final quarter*



Oh yes... Thats very much possible now.



Indo-guy said:


> Does the Prime Minister relax at all? - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He found one of the offices filled with smoke and politely told the officers that there is a 'no smoking' board outside. In another room he found several dirty tea cups littering the desks. He just mentioned them and walked out but that was enough for us to get the message," a bureaucrat said. And the PM, babus say, is wise to some common tricks of babudom. "He knows what tricks babus use to shirk work or not do a job. So it is not surprising that he effectively counters them," an official said. This official said during another tour of South Block, the PM, after visiting ground floor offices, took the elevator straight to the fourth floor — "word hadn't reached the fourth floor that the PM was doing the rounds, the PM knew he will catch some officials by surprise".



Clean offices will be one of the best things to come out of Modi era... Hate to see dirty govt. offices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Why is AAP self destructing? The answer is Arvind Kejriwal | Firstpost


----------



## Parul

So AAP's bengal Unit has decided to merge with BJP.. That BJP has been a party which makes its worker work hard to climb up in organisation we request BJP to make the aap unit in bengal work and see if they were just "fukrey"/opportunists or really interested to work for nation. 

Aam Aadmi Party's Bengal unit merges with BJP, says Rahul Sinha - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

So AAP's MP says "Question of having any link/relation with Naxals" is his personal matter and nobody should interfere in it. #Krantikaribahutkrantikari

"When contacted, Gandhi, who defeated Amarinder's wife Preneet Kaur, said the question of having any link with Naxal movement was his "personal matter" and nobody should interfere in it. "







Two Aam Aadmi Party MPs had links with Naxal movement: Amarinder Singh - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Tshering22 said:


> You are entitled to your views but Hindi is not just UP.
> 
> It is also spoken in Gujarat, Rajasthan, Goa, my state Sikkim and MP, all of which are growing well.
> 
> *Of course, it is your choice to choose foreign language over an Indian one.*
> 
> But yeah, it is a free country and you are free to choose.



To call English a foreign language anymore is to be cussed. Most S.Indians have had far more exposure to English than to Hindi. While people can learn any language, there is absolutely no sense is insisting that S.Indians have to necessarily learn Hindi because that N.Indians cannot be bothered to learn English. Logically, English offers the correct amount of difficulty for everyone to learn _(i.e. because it's not the mother tongue of a large group and so fair to everyone)_, rather than Hindi which would be skewed against non-Hindi speakers.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474765172863545344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul9090

*Gujarat's 'Jyotigram Yojna' to be replicated across India: MoS Power*


*Newly appointed minister of state for power,coaland new and renewable energyPiyush Goyalon Friday announced that his ministry would replicateGujaratgovernment’s ‘Jyotigram Yojna’ in other states to provide 24x7electricityto every household in the country. The ‘Jyotigram Yojna’ was started by Prime Minister Narendra Modi when he was chief minister of Gujarat.

Goyal was in Gandhinagar along with a team of officials from his ministry to study in detail the initiatives of Gujarat government in the power sector. They had a marathon five hour meeting with the state energy minister Saurabh Patel and a battery of senior bureaucrats who shared their experiences with the central delegation.

“I have received training of highest order from colleagues of Gujarat working in the power sector who have demonstrated not only to the nation but to the world what government can do for the people,” Goyal said after the meeting with officials in Gandhinagar.

He said that this was his first hand experience and has learnt a lot on the power sector. “The officials have explained to us in detail the ‘Jyotigram Yojna’ floated by the Gujarat government and how it was a success in providing 24x7 power across the state. I will take this scheme to other states and will replicate it there in order to provide 24 hour power supply across the country,” the minister of state announced.

He however added that though the model was successful in Gujarat it cannot be said it will be good for all states. “One size does not fit all. This model of Jyotigram Yojna will have to be calibrated as per every state’s need. Lesson on cutting down T&D losses and power theft is what other states need to learn,” the minister added.

“The first task of my ministry is to have 24x7 electricity across India. We have to learn lessons from Gujarat on how to escalatepower generation, cut down on transmission and distribution (T&D) losses, control the every increasing cost of power and maintain efficiency,” Goyal added. He was also of the opinion that big state like Uttar Pradesh that is facing power crises could benefit from the Gujarat model.

Jyotigram Yojana is an initiative of the Government of Gujarat to ensure availability of 24-hour three phase quality power supply to rural areas of the state and to supply power to farmers residing in scattered farm houses through feeders having specially designed transformers. Under the scheme state government separated electricity feeder lines for agricultural and nonagricultural users to make farm power rationing effective and tamper proof. By providing a continuous, reliable full-voltage power supply for restricted hours daily, the Jyotigram Yojana made it possible for farmers to keep to their irrigation schedules, conserve water, save on pump maintenance costs and use labour more efficiently.

Besides the power sector initiatives of the state, the minister of state was also appraised about quality of coal supplied to state power units and how quality of coal needs to be controlled to increase efficiency of power plants. The issue of railways for transportation of coal was also discussed. Goyal said that he has noted down the suggestions on various issues related to power sector and will study them in detail after going to Delhi.

Goyal also promised a revolution in power sector in a reasonable time period. “Given the statistics it would seem that there is not much of a gap in demand and supply of power in India. But in reality there is a big gap. Because of the state of policy paralysis that we have inherited, it will take some time to resolve the issues. I promise that in a reasonable time we will be able to bring a revolution in power sector,” the minister said.

The minister of State also met Gujarat chief ministerAnandiben Pateland briefed her about the issues they had discussed during the meeting between state government officials and team from Centre.*

*Gujarat's 'Jyotigram Yojna' to be replicated across India: MoS Power | Business Standard*

*Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi to Meet Sushma Swaraj on Sunday | NDTV.com
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Areesh said:


> Indians manipulating his words for political/religious reasons. No he didn't call all the hindus kuttai kai bachai. He only said BJP, RSS and other such extremist parties Kuttai and kuttai kai bachai.
> 
> There is a huge difference between the both.




Manipulating his words? Are you kidding me? He didn't leave much for imagination there!

And considering that a vast majority of us voted for BJP, what does it make us, according to him?

According to you, BJP and RSS are extremists but he is the saint for using such language for others.

I see what he is trying to do here though. Instigating the poor masses for his benefits!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Cut the red tape, Cabinet Secretary tells officials - The Hindu



Wow, I like this:

Be regular, speak well, stop touching feet: Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s fresh directives to BJP MPs | The Indian Express


Even the seemingly trivial practice of MPs never touching the feet of others is something I agree with his stance on.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Narendra Modi's working style: Don't theorise, give bullet points and keep offices clean - The Economic Times


Work without fear, I’ll protect you, PM Modi tells senior bureaucrats - The Times of India

Approach me directly to resolve issues, PM Narendra Modi tells secretaries - The Times of India


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pretty good read:

With new Indian leader Narendra Modi, Israel sees brighter horizon in the east — JNS.org


----------



## Abingdonboy

Modi Unlikely to Forgive US or Pursue Sectarian Agenda | Foreign Policy Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090




----------



## Soumitra

Rahul9090 said:


>



Now waiting for some congressis to say why is he wasting taxpayer money


----------



## queerbait

Developereo said:


> The Indians -- overt and covert -- are pumping for Bobby JIndal, proving once again that their first loyalty is to their ethnicity.
> 
> The fact is that Jindal is a dud with ZERO chance for winning the nomination, let alone the presidency.
> 
> My bet is that it will be Jeb Bush v/s Hillary, and Bush will win.



And whats wrong with that?


----------



## Developereo

queerbait said:


> And whats wrong with that?



Since this thread is about politics in India, I will withhold further comment.


----------



## Parul

That sinking feeling
------------------------------
'जिस कश्ती के मुक़द्दर में हो डूब जाना ...तूफ़ान से बच भी निकले, तो किनारे रूठ जाते है '


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Kataria said:


> That's because you have a nefarious agenda to paint all Muslims in the same colour so that their demonization is furthered.


Correct. But not all Muslims, only the virulent leadership. But it's an agenda all right, I have never shied away from accepting that.


----------



## Bang Galore

Developereo said:


> Since this thread is about politics in India, I will withhold further comment.



Btw, I agree with you on Jindal _(reasonably ok for a republican but not a chance in hell of winning)_, don't think he gets much support from Indian Americans _(Owing to his conversion which most feel was politically driven )_. Not sure about your analysis of Jeb Bush's chances though.


----------



## Kataria

SarthakGanguly said:


> Correct. But not all Muslims, only the virulent leadership. But it's an agenda all right, I have never shied away from accepting that.



You know that people deserve the leaders they get.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Kataria said:


> You know that people deserve the leaders they get.


--
we got MODi..
got read of ...


----------



## Developereo

Bang Galore said:


> Not sure about your analysis of Jeb Bush's chances though.



As governor of Florida, he has cred with the Latino community. As a Bush, he has cred with the Republican core. If he runs, the Republican nomination is his to lose. If the Dems put up Hillary, he has a good chance to steal the "Reagan Democrats" from her and seal the deal.


----------



## Rahul9090

*Rajnath Singh says action plan in pipeline to tackle India's security challenges*

Lucknow, June 7 (ANI): UnionHome MinisterRajnath Singhon Saturday said his ministry is

preparing a comprehensive integrated action plan to tackle challenges of Naxalism, militancy, terrorism, and separatism which the country faces.

"Whether it isNaxalism,militancy,terrorism, orseparatism, all these challenges will be dealt with, and for that my ministry is preparing a comprehensive integrated action plan. We accept this challenge and will take a balanced action," Singh said at a press conference.

"The Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA) of the Union Government gets reports of the law and order situation of every state, but at this point, I won't be able to share any information. But be rest assured that the government will take all steps to protect the sovereignty and integrity of this nation," he added.

He also thanked the people of Lucknow for electing him to the Lok Sabha and assured that he would do his bets to develop theUttar Pradeshcapital.

"In terms of Lucknow's development, we will do everything. Like I had said earlier, that within 100 days of assuming office, after it is chalked out. Diwakar Tripathi, who used to be the vice chairman of the Lucknow Development Authority (LDA) has been tasked with this responsibility, and has already commenced work in this direction. (ANI)

US To Appoint Fulltime Ambassador To India On Urgent Basis | InSerbia News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Scientists, not ministers to lead delegations abroad: Govt - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Developereo said:


> As governor of Florida, he has cred with the Latino community. As a Bush, he has cred with the Republican core. If he runs, the Republican nomination is his to lose. If the Dems put up Hillary, he has a good chance to steal the "Reagan Democrats" from her and seal the deal.



I'm aware of his reputation as governor but I'm not sure the U.S. is ready for another Bush. Maybe a Clinton but not Bush. Difficult to say that he has a lot of cred with Republicans. George W. was seen by many as a big government guy & the republicans seem to have swung more to the extreme right in the last few years -the tea party effect. He also has a common sensical position on immigration reform which automatically puts him at odds with a lot of republicans. Predicting a Republican race is not getting any easier.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Kudankulam reactor attains full capacity - The Hindu
The Nuclear Power Corporation of India Limited (NPCIL) engineers were operating 1,000 MWe reactors built with VVER technology, supplied by Atomstroyexports, Russia.

from russia with love
Thanks you russi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Will India have its own world media on Narendra Modi's watch? - The Economic Times

@Chinese Dragon Some of the points you've raised are there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

BJP Leader Vijay Pandit shot dead in greater Noida


----------



## Developereo

Bang Galore said:


> I'm aware of his reputation as governor but I'm not sure the U.S. is ready for another Bush. Maybe a Clinton but not Bush. Difficult to say that he has a lot of cred with Republicans. George W. was seen by many as a big government guy & the republicans seem to have swung more to the extreme right in the last few years -the tea party effect. He also has a common sensical position on immigration reform which automatically puts him at odds with a lot of republicans. Predicting a Republican race is not getting any easier.



The Tea Party is a spent force. It is already a caricature, synonymous with Sarah Palin and MIchele Bachman. The Republicans are far too smart to chase these loonies into oblivion.

The American Right is gradually coming to grips with the changing demographics, and capturing the Latino vote will be a major strategy for them. The African-American vote is a lost cause, since they are solidly Democrat, especially with a Clinton running. That's another reason Jindal's Louisiana creds are useless at the national level.

The Republicans will need to balance someone who is acceptable to the Latino community and also to "moderate" conservatives. Their advantage is that they can safely strategize against Hillary, who will almost certainly be the Democratic nominee (unless some Kennedy springs out of the box).


----------



## Bang Galore

*A third eye would help us see Modi a bit better*
*Karan Thapar*
June 07, 2014


As the government completes its first fortnight, are we witnessing a new Narendra Modi, as many believe, or was the media simply wrong in its initial understanding of the man? It’s a question I’ve been frequently asked and because I don’t have a definitive answer I’m encouraged to search for one.



Let’s start with Mr Modi’s personal style. On the day he was elected leader of the BJP parliamentary party he knelt and kissed the ground, called Parliament the temple of democracy, a phrase evocative of Nehru, and proceeded to praise all past governments. Did this appreciation of democracy and generosity of spirit reveal a new man or prove how little the press knew him?

I’m not sure what to make of his tears but I didn’t realise Mr Modi had a softer emotional side that he would reveal in public. They weren’t manufactured unless you credit him with Oscar-winning acting skills.

I was more struck by the fact that on the 27th, with three presidents and four prime ministers to meet, he began his day with a tweet in praise of Nehru, a prime minister he has political reservations about, and ended it calling on Manmohan Singh, who he had just defeated. Was this politesse or heartfelt courtesy?

Of course, you could say the aura of prime ministership that now surrounds him leads us to perceive Mr Modi differently. Maybe. But then why didn’t office reveal a different Manmohan Singh or Vajpayee?

For some it’s Mr Modi’s actions that explain why they see a new man. The invitation to Saarc leaders suggests a vision of India’s position in the region and a capacity to deftly articulate it they had not spotted. The warmth of the welcome to Nawaz Sharif suggests he can rise above prejudice, which few thought possible. I can’t deny Mr Modi’s early response to foreign policy was a surprise.

More anticipated, but equally surefooted and swift, was the way he set out his domestic agenda. His 10 priorities may be well-intentioned clichés but after the uncertainty and ad hoc nature of UPA rule most view them as welcome reassurance. His advice not to ignore state governments may reflect a personal interest but it finds resonance in many hearts. And the decision to abolish GOMs and EGOMs was sound good sense.

What then does all of this add up to? Let me suggest a few tentative and hesitant conclusions. I didn’t expect displays of emotion, rich symbolic gestures or a facility for the mot juste. I didn’t think Mr Modi had it in him. I didn’t expect little personal courtesies or warm effusive handshakes. I didn’t think he had it in him.

Mr Modi’s personal behaviour is impressive. It’s not office that’s changed how we view him. He’s made us think again.

I’m less surprised by his decisions because I expected swiftness and promptness. He has, after all, been preparing since September. So though welcome, I knew he had measures in mind to ensure a flying start.

Many in the press predicted what the Prime Minister might do. You can’t fault them on that count. Few anticipated his style or the generous side of his personality. We never realised there was this dimension to the man.

So whilst we were not wrong to focus sharply and, even, singularly on 2002 — and the glaring failure to condemn the Pune murder underlines that and is cause for concern — we now need to look elsewhere as well. A third eye would be a great help! 

A third eye would help us see Modi a bit better - Hindustan Times


----------



## TejasMk3

So he guy who suggested that only a "sudden removal" of Modi would be good for the country is now praising him, It seems these media snakes have toned their venom a bit, but for how long.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475525119809306624


----------



## Reviewer21

NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Narendra Modi's diplomatic calendar is chock-a-block with the government confirming on Friday that he will participate in as many as five multilateral events abroad this year along with three bilateral meetings on foreign soil.

Here are the top five countries that Modi will be visiting this year:

*Bhutan: *Modi will start with a visit to neighbouring Bhutan later this month.






_Prime Minister Narendra Modi with his Bhutan counterpart Lyonchhen Tshering Tobgay_

*Japan:* The foreign ministry said a visit to Japan is also likely next month for a bilateral with his counterpart Shinzo Abe even though the dates are still being worked out. While Modi is apparently an admirer of the nationalist Japanese PM, he is also one of the only three persons Abe follows on Twitter. Modi's Tokyo visit will be keenly watched in China as President Xi Jinping is himself scheduled to meet Modi for a bilateral here later this year.






_Japan's Prime Minister Shinzo Abe_

*US:* The foreign ministry has officially confirmed a bilateral meeting with US President Barack Obama in September though it is yet to announce the date.





_US President Barack Obama_

*Brazil:* In July, the PM will also be visiting Brazil to attend the BRICS — the five-country grouping of Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa — Summit. Besides, the PM is also expected to attend the East Asia Summit and the Asean India summit in November in Nay Pyi Taw, Myanmar.

*Australia:* The G-20 summit is scheduled in Brisbane, Australia, on November 15-16, which he is expected to attend. There is also the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (Saarc) summit in Kathmandu in November.

Top 5 countries on Modi's foreign itinerary - The Times of India

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Reviewer21 said:


> NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Narendra Modi's diplomatic calendar is chock-a-block with the government confirming on Friday that he will participate in as many as five multilateral events abroad this year along with three bilateral meetings on foreign soil.
> 
> Here are the top five countries that Modi will be visiting this year:
> 
> *Bhutan: *Modi will start with a visit to neighbouring Bhutan later this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Prime Minister Narendra Modi with his Bhutan counterpart Lyonchhen Tshering Tobgay_
> 
> *Japan:* The foreign ministry said a visit to Japan is also likely next month for a bilateral with his counterpart Shinzo Abe even though the dates are still being worked out. While Modi is apparently an admirer of the nationalist Japanese PM, he is also one of the only three persons Abe follows on Twitter. Modi's Tokyo visit will be keenly watched in China as President Xi Jinping is himself scheduled to meet Modi for a bilateral here later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Japan's Prime Minister Shinzo Abe_
> 
> *US:* The foreign ministry has officially confirmed a bilateral meeting with US President Barack Obama in September though it is yet to announce the date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _US President Barack Obama_
> 
> *Brazil:* In July, the PM will also be visiting Brazil to attend the BRICS — the five-country grouping of Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa — Summit. Besides, the PM is also expected to attend the East Asia Summit and the Asean India summit in November in Nay Pyi Taw, Myanmar.
> 
> *Australia:* The G-20 summit is scheduled in Brisbane, Australia, on November 15-16, which he is expected to attend. There is also the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (Saarc) summit in Kathmandu in November.
> 
> Top 5 countries on Modi's foreign itinerary - The Times of India


what about Hasina didi ? that is not fair for her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Archnazi

Modi should visit Israel as well, they our one of the key strategic partners


----------



## Parul

Even Modi would have lost badly had he contested on Congress ticket: Sanjay Nirupam: 

Even Modi would have lost badly had he contested on Congress ticket: Sanjay Nirupam - The Times of India

If congress had Modi,they would not have been in a position to lose!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Modi will try to revive SAARC and will try to have a bridge between SAARC and BRICS nations while will try best to have good relations both with Japan and China and will be closer toboth Japan, Russia & Israel while it will realli be tough for him to balance his act with OPEC nations

as for USA & NATO things will get better after a few intial hiccups but will be good to see how he handels Russian block & east eouropean nations to most advantage with India


----------



## jaunty

BDforever said:


> what about Hasina didi ? that is not fair for her



Modi is a jamaat supporter. Remember how jamaat congratulated him as soon as he won the elections? So he would try to topple Haisna didi's govt and bring jamaat in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

NaMo to sail on board INS Vikramaditya on June 14...


----------



## Ammyy

Sidak said:


> If congress had Modi,they would not have been in a position to lose!



Unke paas maa hai ..... or sath me ek ch**** son bhi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Soumitra said:


> Why is AAP self destructing? The answer is Arvind Kejriwal | Firstpost



Using a jhadoo like a lightsaber can be potentially lethal for one's political prospects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Jason bourne said:


> NaMo to sail on board INS Vikramaditya on June 14...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475477478438232065


----------



## livingdead

he should do it in alphabetical order. australia, bhutan, brazil, china ... 



BDforever said:


> what about Hasina didi ? that is not fair for her


she did not come to ceremony... no tofee for her..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> Modi is a jamaat supporter. Remember how jamaat congratulated him as soon as he won the elections? So he would try to topple Haisna didi's govt and bring jamaat in.




Abki Bar Jamati sarkar !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475477478438232065


Is that REALLY all the pics that will come out???


----------



## Abingdonboy

Modi should visit Israel- this would be an awesome gesture and the Israelis would really appreciate it. There aren't many other places on the planet where Indian PM would get a better reception than Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

We never had Load shedding but now, 8 to 10 hours load shedding in my locality - Acche din aa gaye! 






















.....................Shela Sarkar was Better -


----------



## sree45

New Delhi: On a day of Indo-China talks, Prime Minister Narendra Modi, on Sunday evening spelled out the mantra to compete with its neighbouring country, saying that skill, scale and speed is needed to compete with it. 

Speaking at a book launch event, from 7, Race Course Road, the official residence of country's executive head, PM Modi today outlined India's economic vision and said, “If India has to compete with China, the focus should be on skill, scale and speed.” 

After taking oath as the Prime Minister of India, this is the first time that PM Modi had addressed from his official residence after releasing a book 'Getting India Back on Track - an action agenda for reform'. 

PM cited the three colours of the national flag while speaking on the need to develop key sectors for overall growth of the country. 

Beginning with green, he said India needs to bring about a second green revolution focusing on increased agro-productivity, value addition, agro technology, and decentralization of warehousing. 

Modi said a white revolution must focus on increasing milk productivity and developing a support system for ensuring cattle health. 

"Saffron colour represents energy – and we need a saffron revolution that focuses on renewable energy sources such as solar energy to meet India's growing energy demand," he added.

Highlighting the necessity of standard education centers in the country, PM said, “Universities have a huge contribution in policy frameworks in developed nations, it will be a strong step if we can do this.” 

Adding that the country needs to exploit the demographic dividend as 65 per cent of population was below 35 years of age, he said, "For this skill development needs to be a priority area." 

Referring to skills such as teaching, nursing and paramedics, Modi further said good teachers were one of the biggest needs of society, but rued that there were very few good teachers available. 

"Can India become an exporter of good teachers who would capture the imagination of an entire generation globally," the Prime Minister asked. 

He said, in infrastructure, the focus needs to shift from highways to "i-ways", and optical fibre networks. 

"Cities in the past were built on river-banks. They are now built along highways. But in future, they will be built based on availability of optical-fibre networks and next-generation infrastructure," he added. 

Referring to the blue colour of Ashoka Chakra, Modi said blue revolution should focus on developing fisheries, including ornamental fish. 

He further said that the "input of intellectual think-tanks" should be enhanced for better policy framework. 

The Prime Minister added urbanisation should not be treated as a problem, but as an opportunity. 

"If we have to generate employment and change for the better, we plan to build 100 smart cities," he said. 

PM Modi further stressed on the need for water conservation and emphasised the importance of micro-irrigation, which would lead to "per drop, more crop". 

He said that the micro-irrigation had been successful in improving productivity and quality in crops like sugarcane in Gujarat. 

Talking about the need to combat the challenge of global warming and climate change, the Prime Minister said that a civilisation that treated rivers as mothers, did not need to learn about environment protection from a western mindset. 

Speaking on the occasion, Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Arun Jaitley said there could not have been a more appropriate time for release of the book. 

He said governments should not only have the will to rule, but also the credibility to rule. 

"The international community was once again looking at India, and it is an opportunity that we cannot afford to miss," Jaitley said. 

Earlier in the day, the entire gamut of bilateral ties including the contentious boundary issue was discussed during a "cordial and substantive" engagement between the foreign ministers of India and China here who met within two weeks of installation of the Narendra Modi-led NDA government. 

Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi and External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj met for three hours today to talk about "perennial" bilateral issues which were not specified by an Indian spokesperson but are believed to have included the boundary dispute, incursions, issuance of stapled visas by China to certain category of Indians, construction of dams on Brahmaputra river and increased Chinese investments. 

Dispatched here by Chinese President Xi Jinping as his Special Envoy to meet with India's new leadership, Wang was effusive in his praise for the new government saying it had injected new vitality into an ancient civilization. 

"The international community is closely following developments in India and the Chinese and Indian dreams have a lot of commonalities," the Chinese leader was quoted as speaking by the Spokesperson. 

The talks were described as "cordial, useful, productive and substantive" by the MEA Spokesperson, who said, "Even while there was a determination to add new content and substance to the relationship, there was an understanding that respect for the sensitivities and aspirations of each other was an essential for expansion of bilateral relations." 

With agency inputs


PM Narendra Modi spells out mantra to compete with China, says focus on `skill, scale and speed`

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indopak

Sidak said:


> We never had Load shedding but now, 8 to 10 hours load shedding in my locality - Acche din aa gaye!
> .....................Shela Sarkar was Better -



Must be from freak storm effect... Which area do u live in. We aren't facing any power cuts in my area.

Ye dekho....





*Must watch:NDTV Role in Adding Fuel to the Fire During 2002 Riots*


----------



## oFFbEAT

competition leads to improvement.........


----------



## Rahul9090




----------



## Rahul9090




----------



## armchairPrivate

GO MODI GO!!!!


----------



## paranoiarocks

Here Comes the #*Modi* | #*Raw* Backed Terrorists attacked Karachi Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Tshering22 said:


> You are entitled to your views but Hindi is not just UP.
> 
> It is also spoken in Gujarat, Rajasthan, Goa, my state Sikkim and MP, all of which are growing well.
> 
> Of course, it is your choice to choose foreign language over an Indian one.
> 
> But yeah, it is a free country and you are free to choose.


Why don't we all settle for a common ground SANSKRIT,it is the mother of all indo european languages make it official language,Even south indians and North Indians i am sure almost everyone would agree to that as Sanskrit is the base of most indian languages.


----------



## damiendehorn

GURU DUTT said:


> Modi will try to revive SAARC and will try to have a bridge between SAARC and BRICS nations while will try best to have good relations both with Japan and China and will be closer toboth Japan, Russia & Israel while it will realli be tough for him to balance his act with OPEC nations
> 
> as for USA & NATO things will get better after a few intial hiccups but will be good to see how he handels Russian block & east eouropean nations to most advantage with India



SAARC is dead, thank god. Don't waste your time to revive it, was a bad idea from the start. South Asian countries have very little in common and don't trust each other unlike Europe, so trying to create a fake EU equivalent in the sub continent was bound to fail. Let it fade away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

Tshering22 said:


> You are entitled to your views but Hindi is not just UP.
> 
> It is also spoken in Gujarat, Rajasthan, Goa, my state Sikkim and MP, all of which are growing well.
> 
> Of course, it is your choice to choose foreign language over an Indian one.
> 
> But yeah, it is a free country and you are free to choose.



It is not spoken in the interiors, only some metros and suburbs around it.


----------



## Soumitra

paranoiarocks said:


> Here Comes the #*Modi* | #*Raw* Backed Terrorists attacked Karachi Airport



Can you please translate


----------



## Kompromat

Sourya Kharb said:


> Why BIMARU corner is not open?  and @Indian Jaat is also banned



I will check.



Reviewer21 said:


> @Aeronaut
> So what. How am I supposed to see it. I can't read all threads there are thousands of them. You should've quoted and told me. How does it justify giving negative rating without warning?



I am going to reverse it only this time. Make sure you abide by the forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

I hope Modi will fulfil people's dreams: AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal - The Economic Times

*I hope Modi will fulfil people's dreams: AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal*



> NEW DELHI: Aam Aadmi Party convener Arvind Kejriwal today congratulated Narendra Modi on his victory in the recently-concluded Lok Sabha polls and said he hoped that the new Prime Minister "will fulfil people's dreams".



He just realized that Modi/BJP won the elections?!


----------



## Soumitra

President to address joint sitting of parliament today at 11 to spell out the priorities of the Modi Govt.


----------



## abjktu

wolfschanzze said:


> Why don't we all settle for a common ground SANSKRIT,it is the mother of all indo european languages make it official language,Even south indians and North Indians i am sure almost everyone would agree to that as Sanskrit is the base of most indian languages.


yes,but i think hindi is much more better...though sanskrit is the mother of most Indian languages..its very hard to learn it..it may take years to learn it..comparing Sanskrit,hindi is way easier to learn..


----------



## manlion

abjktu said:


> yes,but i think hindi is much more better... ..



and remember to keep your Hindi imposition out of TN



> *1. Short title, extent and commencement -*
> (i) These rules may be called the Official Languages (Use for Official Purposes of the Union) Rules, 1976.
> *
> (ii) They shall extend to the whole of India, except the State of Tamilnadu.*



राजभाषा


----------



## GURU DUTT

damiendehorn said:


> SAARC is dead, thank god. Don't waste your time to revive it, was a bad idea from the start. South Asian countries have very little in common and don't trust each other unlike Europe, so trying to create a fake EU equivalent in the sub continent was bound to fail. Let it fade away.


well we very well know what we are doing the internationrelations dont run on fanboy fantasies so chill


----------



## Soumitra

Full text of President's address to parliament

http://www.pmindia.gov.in/President_Address.pdf

*Highlights*

Containing food inflation will be the top most priority for my government. There would be an emphasis on improving the supply side of various agro and agro-based products.

My government will strive to transition from Youth Development to Youth-led Development. It will set up Massive Open Online Courses and virtual classrooms

The government will especially strengthen measures to spread modern and technical education among minority communities 
and a National Madarsa Modernization Programme will be initiated. 

It is committed to providing 33 per cent reservation to them in the Parliament and State Legislative Assemblies. 

With a commitment of "Beti Bachao - Beti Padhao", my government will launch a mass campaign for saving the girl child 
and enabling her education

The backbone of my government's new ways of working will be a Digital India. IT will be used to drive re-engineering of government processes to improve service delivery and programme implementation

My government will create a policy environment which is predictable, transparent and fair. It will embark on rationalisation and 
simplification of the tax regime to make it non-adversarial and conducive to investment, enterprise and growth

the government will set up world class investment and industrial regions, particularly along the Dedicated Freight Corridors and Industrial Corridors spanning the country.

My government will launch a Diamond Quadrilateral project of high speed trains.

Taking urbanization as an opportunity rather than a challenge, the government will build 100 Cities focussed on specialized domains and equipped with world class amenities.

River Ganga is a part of our rich cultural heritage, a symbol of faith and the life line for millions. However, Ganga continues to remain polluted with many stretches of the river becoming dry in lean season. My government will take all necessary steps to ensure a perennial, clean and pristine Ganga

My government will launch a national mission "e-Bhasha” that will develop digital vernacular content and disseminate our classic literature in different languages

This shows my government’s commitment and determination to work towards building a peaceful, stable and 
economically inter-linked neighbourhood which is essential for the collective development and prosperity of the South Asian Region. We will further work together with South Asian leaders to revitalize SAARC as an effective instrument for regional cooperation and as a united voice on global issues.


----------



## abjktu

manlion said:


> and remember to keep your Hindi imposition out of TN
> 
> 
> 
> राजभाषा


yeah..it doesn't bother me...actually i am moree fluent in Tamil than hindi..


----------



## Jason bourne

While on yesterday ....Mr Modi passed an epic resolution

Only Scientist and Technical associate will participate and attend the Scientist Conference in India and Abroad....No Minister or Bureaucrat is allowed as a part of this delegations

This is land mark decision as almost 50% participant were non technical Ministers and his cronies....who did not understand a thing on the subject.....they just used to enjoy travel and hospitality at Govt expense
For last 67 years nobody had time n inclination to change this as there was no vision in their heads right from Nehru to Sonia ....they have systematically changed the rules to serve their own dynastic purpose and looted the country

Thanks Mr Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## wolfschanzze

abjktu said:


> yes,but i think hindi is much more better...though sanskrit is the mother of most Indian languages..its very hard to learn it..it may take years to learn it..comparing Sanskrit,hindi is way easier to learn..


It is not that hard to learn,it's the same as hindi and almost all south Indian languages have Sanskrit, so it's easy for south indians to learn sanskrit.


----------



## Soumitra

*Modi govt for dignified return of Kashmiri pandits*

NEW DELHI: The Narendra Modi government has flagged the return of Kashmiri pandits to the Valley with "dignity, security and assured livelihood," an issue on which it will lay special emphasis during its tenure.

Finding a mention in President Pranab Mukherjee's joint address to Parlaiment, it was welcomed by Kashmiri pandit organisations which have been fighting for the lakhs of people from the community who fled the Valley in 1990 due to ethnic cleansing during militancy.

"Special efforts will be made to ensure that Kashmiri pandits return to the land of their ancestors with full dignity, security and assured livelihood," the President said while outlining the agenda of Modi government for the next five years.

The BJP had mentioned return and rehabilitation of Kashmiri migrants to the Valley in its manifesto.

According to official data, 24,202 families migrated after militancy raised its ugly head in the Valley in 1990. A total number of 38,119 families are registered with the Jammu and Kashmir revenue and relief ministry till now.

The organisations, however, put the number of total displaced people anywhere between six to seven lakhs.

Welcoming the government's move, they said it was for the first time that the plight of the displaced community had been flagged by the central government as its priority.

General secretary of All India Kashmiri Samaj (AIKS) Romesh Raina said finally the serious issue of displacement of Kashmiri pandits has got its rightful place in the mainstream politics of the country.

"Our request to the government would be that while framing the blueprint for the return and rehabilitation of the community, they should take into consideration the aspirations and needs of the displaced persons," he said.

Modi govt for dignified return of Kashmiri pandits - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/475995399983882240

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jayanta

jaunty said:


> Hoi. Aru dujan man ase iyat. @*halupridol @zootinali @Jayanta @hembo *



Asu ... kintu maje maje he comment maru. Beleg kaam nathakile kamur diu hi...


----------



## kbd-raaf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476018182482694144


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed i am getting fed up by hearing this NEW ARGUMENT of Congress.........literally clutching the straw............

BJP only got 31% VS    

How much Congress got last time??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed i am getting fed up by hearing this NEW ARGUMENT of Congress.........literally clutching the straw............
> 
> BJP only got 31% VS
> 
> How much Congress got last time??????




And even that Argument is retarded. BJP got 31% but NDA got 40%. Suck upto it Congis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Has anyone watched Piyush goels Press Conference ?


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Has anyone watched Piyush goels Press Conference ?



What happened ?


----------



## Soumitra

Congress comparing themselves to Padavas 

We may be 44, but Pandavas will never be intimidated by Kauravas: Congress to BJP - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> Congress comparing themselves to Padavas
> 
> We may be 44, but Pandavas will never be intimidated by Kauravas: Congress to BJP - The Times of India



Arjun kaun hai phir ??? 

@JanjaWeed ,@OrionHunter ,@Sidak @Tshering22


----------



## Rahul9090

Rs 10,000 fine, 3-day jail for spitting in Ganga: Sources

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> Arjun kaun hai phir ???
> 
> @JanjaWeed ,@OrionHunter ,@Sidak @Tshering22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Star Wars said:


> Arjun kaun hai phir ???


Arre bhai, thume patha nahin?* Rahul!!*


----------



## SamBahadur

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed i am getting fed up by hearing this NEW ARGUMENT of Congress.........literally clutching the straw............
> 
> BJP only got 31% VS
> 
> How much Congress got last time??????



Haha after 67 years of Independence suddenly left biased and congi hacks in media ( read The HINDU editors) got Problem with First past the post system 
Had it been a Presidential style race the result would have been like 1984 US presidential election with Congis losing all except 1 or 2 states


----------



## Abingdonboy

Heard Modi is scrapping AADHAAR- why the heck is he doing that??


----------



## SouryaKharb

Soumitra said:


>




If Rahul is Arjun then this time Pandavas will lose


----------



## Soumitra

Shaking Up The Frame

*Taming The Bureaucracy*

_What will lead to greater accountability and efficiency:_


Making the bureaucracy accountable
Fixing time-limit for disposing files
Fixing responsibility for missing files
Curb on raising inconsequential queries
Greater transparency
Limiting or banning post-retirement jobs
Reducing bureaucratic delays
Objective performance appraisals
Changing the rules of business
Curtailing “super time scales”
Better use of babus with expertise
Lateral entry of specialists
Redress complaints against babus


It was at the Think India dialogue of Network18 last year that Narendra Modi said something about the bureaucracy that went viral. “A Congress leader,” he said, “suggested a very simple solution to problems of governance: Politicians should learn to say no and bureaucrats to say yes.” A year on, as PM, he is set to discover that governance is a little more complicated.

Since making that statement, he has run a presidential-style campaign, sought and received a mandate for himself rather than his BJP and become PM. *In a departure from normal practice, Modi was briefed by the secretaries even before he was sworn in. And when home secretary Anil Goswami called on him, Modi reportedly took the bureaucrat by surprise by rattling off his personal and career details. *If the bureaucracy was spooked by such meticulous homework, it managed to hide its surprise—perhaps actually braced for more surprises.

They weren’t long in the coming. In his first few days in office, Modi appeared to be veering towards a presidential form of governance, if not government, cutting ministers down to size and telling bureaucrats to interact directly with him and the PMO. That’s how he governed in Gujarat: ministers and mlas did not count for much, the assembly met sparingly, bureaucrats close to the CM even handled his political campaigns. But will that model work for him as a PM?


No answers yet, but experts warn that departure from the cabinet form of government isn’t an unmixed blessing. In _Good Governance: Never on India’s Radar_, former Union home secretary Madhav Godbole cites examples from Indira Gandhi onwards to chronicle the decline of the cabinet system, the abdication of joint responsibility and the emergence of the PMO as a modern-day palace. The UPA, Godbole writes, could have prevented many scams if the cabinet had discussed certain issues.

The spectre of the PMO as a palace and of palace guards running the country through chosen bureaucrats has raised eyebrows. But many bureaucrats say they’d prefer to wait and watch. Some say strong-arm tactics are needed to get the administration on track. Others voice concern over such centralisation and how it might encourage crony capitalism. This isn’t a new fear. Didn’t H.D. Deve Gowda, as prime minister designate, fly into Delhi in a Reliance plane when there were seven commercial flights daily from Bangalore? That flight, in which Vijay Mallya accompanied Deve Gowda, raised eyebrows. But times have changed. Nobody batted an eyelid when Modi, as prime minister-designate, took an Adani plane to Delhi.

*In his very second cabinet meeting, Modi set a 10-point framework for good governance. He followed it up by saying that bureaucrats need to be empowered. In fact, he overwhelmed them, saying they could approach him with both problems and solutions: if they e-mailed him, they’d receive a reply and if they sought an appointment they’d get it. *Critics say that if Modi were really serious about teamwork, he could have met the secretaries and ministers together. Fact is, ministers still have to defend policies and their implementation in Parliament; they’d also be required to work closely with bureaucrats. Asking bureaucrats to bypass ministers, they feel, might at best have been an inadvertent slip and at worst a deliberate but unnecessary swipe at ministers.


Grapevine has it that several bureaucrats are already ratting on colleagues while trying to ingratiate themselves with the new dispensation. Ministers are already feeling sidelined as secretaries make a beeline to the PMO. Union home minister Rajnath Singh, the bureaucratic grapevine has it, had no clue that his ministry had withdrawn clearance for the extension of two senior ips officers to a central organisation at the behest of the PMO. The home secretary had not thought it necessary to brief him. The new equation, in which secretaries will be tempted to engage with the PMO, may not improve trust, efficiency or teamwork, say some bureaucrats.

One serving bureaucrat called it a recipe for disaster. It would lead to a trust deficit between ministers and secretaries. A former Union minister echoed the sentiment, saying he didn’t expect ministers to give up their authority. “They’ve waited in the wings for ten years to grab at power,” he smirked. “Why would they let go even part of it?”

*In its first ten days, the Modi sarkar promulgated an ordinance to facilitate the appointment of Nripendra Mishra, a retired bureaucrat, as the PM’s principal secretary. It also announced the scrapping of groups of ministers (GoMs) and empowered groups of ministers (EGoMs) meant for resolving tricky issues. It hinted at a six-day week at the Centre and indicated that a report was being compiled on the time spent by bureaucrats on golf.* It gave a six-month extension to the cabinet secretary, ostensibly to enable a smooth transition, but effectively ruling out the next two in seniority, who would retire in the period. And the PMO appears poised to regain the power to post secretaries, taking away that freedom given by the UPA to ministers. It seems none of this had been discussed in the cabinet.


Before empowering the bureaucracy, says a cynical bureaucrat, it needs to become more efficient and responsive. All governments paid lip service to administrative reforms, but nothing has changed either at the Centre or in the states. One of the oldest in the world, the Indian bureaucracy is also rated as one of the worst. In a rating by 1,300 business executives, the Hong Kong-based Political & Economic Risk Consultancy (PERC) found it one of the “most stifling”, corrupt, inefficient and slow-moving. The overwhelming perception is that corrupt bureaucrats are despised but thrive; the honest are respected but do not rise; and idealists end up in the boondocks.

An example of how the bureaucracy functions was provided when cabinet secretary Ajit Seth reportedly sought a report on food inflation from the consumer affairs department days after the NDA stormed back to power. With inflation a highly volatile issue, one would have expected the department to have been monitoring it weekly, if not daily. But it seemed to require a change in government to trigger the routine action. Even more ironically, the department pulled out a three-year-old report by a committee chaired by Modi. Set up by Manmohan Singh, who had made Modi the chairman, the committee was tasked to suggest ways of improving the implementation of the Essential Commodities Act. It found that the states were indifferent to implementing existing laws to check hoarding and black marketing. There the matter rested.


The prime minister has his job cut out. He can either tame the bureaucracy or get tamed by it. Only time will tell if he has made a good beginning.

Shaking Up The Frame | Uttam Sengupta


----------



## TejasMk3

Abingdonboy said:


> Heard Modi is scrapping AADHAAR- why the heck is he doing that??


Snooping by NSA and so on.

There were a lot of reservations right from the start, the IB warned the govt of info falling into the wrong hands but the govt never listened. The db used by the project is a modified mongoDB, the company is funded by the CIA, and the other companies involved are Accenture, which against was flagged a security threat as the CIA uses a lot of american companies to spy no people around the world. The congress govt decided to go ahead withthe project though, and now there is a risk of all that bio metric data falling into the wrong hands

I dont think it's been confirmed as of yet, but the IB has had a lot of reservations, and a few MPS from left parties are urging the PM to scrap it. IMO it is justified, the project itself is kinda screwed, lots of aliens have been granted these cards, and people selling cards for a price.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

any one saw 
@Bhai Zakir and @fsayed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Heard Modi is scrapping AADHAAR- why the heck is he doing that??



should be scrapped and thrown into the dustbin, aadhaar is the excuse used by illigal bd immigrants toget voter id cards and not to mention sell your personal information

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Abingdonboy said:


> Heard Modi is scrapping AADHAAR- why the heck is he doing that??




Probably misuse by illegal Bangladeshis was the issue.

AADHAR card is issued to all residents of India irrespective of their nationality ( including illegal Bangladeshis ) and could be later used to get Voter ID cards.

The funny fact is that AADAHR was not even required since Home ministry is already creating parallel database in form of National population registry with same characteristics as AADHAR but open only for Indian citizens.



Soumitra said:


>





SouryaKharb said:


> If Rahul is Arjun then this time Pandavas will lose





Soumitra said:


> Congress comparing themselves to Padavas
> 
> We may be 44, but Pandavas will never be intimidated by Kauravas: Congress to BJP - The Times of India





Star Wars said:


> Arjun kaun hai phir ???
> 
> @JanjaWeed ,@OrionHunter ,@Sidak @Tshering22




Looks like their Arjuna is currently Brihannala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed i am getting fed up by hearing this NEW ARGUMENT of Congress.........literally clutching the straw............
> 
> BJP only got 31% VS
> 
> How much Congress got last time??????


hahaha.. they were accusing Modi & BJP of running a presidential kind of campaign.. & now they are using the same yardstick to judge the outcome.

Vote share doesn't mean much in a parliamentary system of democracy where you have 100s of regional parties & thousands of contestants. It will make sense only if the contest is one on one between two individuals in Presidential style of election!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Congress comparing themselves to Padavas
> 
> We may be 44, but Pandavas will never be intimidated by Kauravas: Congress to BJP - The Times of India





Star Wars said:


> Arjun kaun hai phir ???
> 
> @JanjaWeed ,@OrionHunter ,@Sidak @Tshering22


Hahaha.. look who is talking... sau chuhe khake billi haj ko chali! Comparing themselves with Pandavas after looting & ruining Hastinapur for the past 65 odd years! 

btw.. Congress's Arjun is spending his time at Virat nagar for the moment as this vvv!


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Heard Modi is scrapping AADHAAR- why the heck is he doing that??



It's the biggest FRAUD that UPA has gifted to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Abingdonboy said:


> Heard Modi is scrapping AADHAAR- why the heck is he doing that??


Not possible,his economic advisers like panagaria and bhagwati are pro adhaar,he can add some this and that and make it his own project though !

Looks like a Rumour !


----------



## arp2041

@Abingdonboy the cabinet committee of AADHAR has been scraped not the project (as of now).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Rajiv Pratap Rudy's speech in Parliament today was truly amazing.


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> Rajiv Pratap Rudy's speech in Parliament today was truly amazing.



The problem with Congress is not just that they have almost no nos.......

But they don't have ANY speakers, compare this to AJ, NaMo, Sushma, Ravi Shankar Prasad, Rajnath, etc. of BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Android Kharge was comparing current state of Congress with that of Pandavs, but he forgot that each Pandav was a gem in his respective warfare tech.. compare that to Congress, what they have? Rahul Gandhi


----------



## Android

arp2041 said:


> @Android Kharge was comparing current state of Congress with that of Pandavs, but he forgot that each Pandav was a gem in his respective warfare tech.. compare that to Congress, what they have? Rahul Gandhi



yeah saw that I was actually surprised that he gave example from a communal epic rather than some secular Biblical or Quranic characters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> The problem with Congress is not just that they have almost no nos.......
> 
> But they don't have ANY speakers, compare this to AJ, NaMo, Sushma, Ravi Shankar Prasad, Rajnath, etc. of BJP.


& those who can speak, like Kamalnath, Shashi Tharoor or Jyotiraditya Scindhia will be confined to the back bench as they may overshadow Pappu. Mallikarjun Kharge is safe.. he is just a warranty replacement for MMS.


----------



## Android

JanjaWeed said:


> & those who can speak, like Kamalnath, Shashi Tharoor or Jyotiraditya Scindhia will be confined to the back bench as they may overshadow Pappu. Mallikarjun Kharge is safe.. he is just a warranty replacement for MMS.



Transcript: How Mallikarjun Kharge was selected as the leader of Congress in Lok Sabha | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

JanjaWeed said:


> & those who can speak, like Kamalnath, Shashi Tharoor or Jyotiraditya Scindhia will be confined to the back bench as they may overshadow Pappu. Mallikarjun Kharge is safe.. he is just a warranty replacement for MMS.



It also helps that half of the time, one cannot understand what he's trying to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Namo will speak at 4 in LS


----------



## Android

appointment of a full time defence minister should be done asap


----------



## Rahul9090




----------



## Android

Tune into Loksabha TV


----------



## Jason bourne

Android said:


> Tune into Loksabha TV




Namo will adress Rajyasabha ...shortly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Namo will adress Rajyasabha ...shortly




What do you do with Rs 50000 you won?


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> What do you do with Rs 50000 you won?



Sorry didnt get u ?


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Sorry didnt get u ?



You had bated Rs 1 lakh for modi to become PM if i am not wrong?


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> @Android Kharge was comparing current state of Congress with that of Pandavs, but he forgot that each Pandav was a gem in his respective warfare tech.. compare that to Congress, what they have? Rahul Gandhi


-
Raga is gem in own terms..
half credit goes to him to get bjp clean 272 plus..
he is on learning curve ... but seems that curve is circle .
hope its get up ot rajiv gandhi legacy goid for him and india too..


----------



## arp2041

pursuit of happiness said:


> -
> Raga is gem in own terms..
> half credit goes to him to get bjp clean 272 plus..
> he is on learning curve ... but seems that curve is circle .
> hope its get up ot rajiv gandhi legacy goid for him and india too..



Dude, one can say that yes he is just 43 & have a long political career ahead...............

but if he had ANY qualities of a leader it would have been visible by now, instead he seems a fool even when compared to a common man in his 20s.......

Chk out NaMo in his 40s:






Now where does Rahul Stand?

& Congressmen (if) are banking on some "CHAMATKAR" that will happen in some years vis-a-vis Rahul than they are bigger fool than Pappu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

arp2041 said:


> Dude, one can say that yes he is just 43 & have a long political career ahead...............
> 
> but if he had ANY qualities of a leader it would have been visible by now, instead he seems a fool even when compared to a common man in his 20s.......
> 
> Chk out NaMo in his 40s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where does Rahul Stand?
> 
> & Congressmen (if) are banking on some "CHAMATKAR" that will happen in some years vis-a-vis Rahul than they are bigger fool than Pappu.


--
dear see namo 10 -15 yr back.. and now 
its common man to superman transformation ..
RaGa may be bad with strategies but SEEMS he want to do somthng.
time will prove the either metal become steel or get rusted...
BJP also banking on chamatkat bhai..
dependance on ONE MAN is not good sing of democracy...
all men are good till they get power...


----------



## Soumitra

NCA permits raising Narmada dam height after eight years - The Times of India

Good news for Gujrat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Another big dust storm likely in Delhi. Piyush Goyal must be banging his head against the wall


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477047957116575745
Why BJP being kind to Sharad Yadav? 
@jha are we seeing the sign of things to come?


----------



## Jason bourne

HariPrasad said:


> You had bated Rs 1 lakh for modi to become PM if i am not wrong?



Feka tha bhai kon bet lagayenga or wo bhi gujrat me


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477054522527739904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

^^ Thats a false account, it is the truth though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Goa BJP MLAs off to Brazil for a 'study tour'. 

WTF!??!


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474946757139234816


----------



## TejasMk3

kbd-raaf said:


> Goa BJP MLAs off to Brazil for a 'study tour'.
> 
> WTF!??!


I just read, 81 lakhs package for 6 ministers. The only reason I can think of is that Goa are hosting the under 17 football worldcup,(they are "studying" how a worldcup is held) but lol, I wonder how Parrikar will explain this, it screams of appeasement.

Check this out, the people who actually matter, arent going




> The executive director of Sports Authority of Goa Sandip Jacques, sports secretary Mathew Samuels, joint director of coaching and former Indian football captain Bruno Coutinho had also sought to be part of the delegation, but their names were not cleared.
> 
> The six MLAs will watch the first and second quarterfinal clash at Maracana stadium in Rio de Janeiro on July 4 and Estadio Castelao in Fortaleza on July 5, as well as the semi-finals on July 8 and July 9 respectively.


Dont understand why the power minster and the fisheries minister were more important than people from the actual football administration and the sports ministry.
Cant post links yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477047957116575745
> Why BJP being kind to Sharad Yadav?
> @jha are we seeing the sign of things to come?



Interesting times ... Sharad Yadav is gaining while Nitish is loosing support in his party. I had thought that Sharad will be junked after loosing but opposite seems to be happening.

Sharad would have won anyway. So no use of fighting.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477040736622223360
Would be interesting see what Mani Shankar Aiyar has to say this time around!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477040736622223360
> Would be interesting see what Mani Shankar Aiyar has to say this time around!


Nothing else needs to be said. He has already declared Tharoor a turncoat

Shashi Tharoor a virtual defector to BJP, Mani Shankar Aiyar says - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477284481909264385

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

cloud_9 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477284481909264385


Nice! 

Washington accord is basically all the countries involved recognize professional degrees given out by universities in each others countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Home ministry mulls to divide Uttar Pradesh, says its “ungovernable” - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

eowyn said:


> Home ministry mulls to divide Uttar Pradesh, says its “ungovernable” - The Economic Times



It will be a good step


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477386520899244034


----------



## JanjaWeed

eowyn said:


> Home ministry mulls to divide Uttar Pradesh, says its “ungovernable” - The Economic Times


That's good. Sooner the better... UP population is suffering due to the political clout held by the local politicians. It's better to divide the state for better governance... & reduce the influence of local politicians in the power game!



> JDU demands that the Leader of Opposition in the Lok Sabha should be from Congress: PTI



Looks like there is a competition going on between Nitish Kumar & Laloo Prasad to prove who is the better sucker to Sonia Gandhi!


----------



## indopak

arp2041 said:


> Dude, one can say that yes he is just 43 & have a long political career ahead...............
> 
> but if he had ANY qualities of a leader it would have been visible by now, instead he seems a fool even when compared to a common man in his 20s.......
> 
> Chk out NaMo in his 40s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where does Rahul Stand?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

indopak said:


>



Seriously ye poora pappu hai


----------



## Kloitra

> CHENNAI: Alan Mulally, the outgoing chief of US auto major Ford, called Narendra Modi one of his heroes and said the prime minister's focus on economic development will work well for India.
> 
> In an interaction with ET, Mulally said he has not meet Modi. "I have watched him over the years and I think he is going to be great prime minister because he believes in economic development. I love his focus on infrastructure," Mulally said.
> 
> Read more at:
> Alan Mulally, iconic Ford CEO, says Modi is one of his heroes - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Goa govt cancels the visit of the MLAs to brazil.  Thank god for a good decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

PM Modi to hold meeting today with 7 Ministers on monsoon & inflation - India(Hindi) News 2014-06-13 - Video - APLatestNews.com


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Goa govt cancels the visit of the MLAs to brazil.  Thank god for a good decision.


Under fire, Goa government cancels Brazil junket of its six MLAs - IBNLive

yeh hui na baat. At least Goa govt understood the public sentiment & called the trip off, unlike in the case of Karnataka & UP MLAs junket trip of last year!


----------



## Soumitra

PM Modi kicks into gear with defence, dam projects - The Times of India


----------



## Chronos

Another Kerala college wades into Modi row - The Hindu

"*Close on the heels of the arrest of the principal and six students of a polytechnic college in Kerala for featuring Narendra Modi in its campus magazine as a “negative face”, journal of a nearby college also attracted police action for using “objectionable and unsavoury” language against the Prime Minister. 

Police on Friday registered case against the principal and 11 students of the Sree Krishna College at Guruvayur after its campus magazine was found to have used “objectionable and unsavoury” language against Mr. Modi, in the garb of a cross-word puzzle. 

The Guruvyaur Sree Krishna temple managing committee, which runs the college, had sought an explanation from the principal in connection with the case, temple administration sources said. 

The BJP and its youth wing workers took out a march demanding action against the principal, police said*. "


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477677268035452928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

I heard Modi pledged to build the National War Memorial, any details?


----------



## Soumitra

*Narendra Modi may enter Guinness Book of World Records*


*Prime Minister Narendra Modi is set for another record- the highest number of electoral rallies made by a politician in the world.*






Prime Minister Narendra Modi​His name has been proposed to the Guinness Records Committee by Agra-based World Record Holders Organisation (WRHO) and the committee has responded to the request by seeking more data on the rallies conducted by Modi.

Talking to IndiaToday.in, Dr Parthsarthi Sen Sharma, general secretary, WRHO, said that the organisation has written to the Limca Book of Records and World Records Academy, US, apart from the Guinness Records Committee. He said that while canvassing for the 16th Lok Sabha elections, Modi held over 1,800 political rallies, in person as well as through 3D holographic technique. This is believed to be the world record of electoral rallies held by any politician.

He said that the organisation has received a response from the Guinness Records Committee on email and is in the process of collating all the data to be sent to the committee for consideration.



Read more at: Narendra Modi may enter Guinness Book of World Records : Uttar Pradesh, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

BJP leader’s body found in car on highway - The Times of India

*BJP leader’s body found in car on highway*


BAREILLY: A senior office bearer of BJP, who had gone missing on Friday evening, was found dead in his car on Baheri-Nainital highway on Saturday with multiple injury marks.

The body of Rakesh Rastogi, 40, the divisional vice-president of BJP's Nainital unit, was found tied with a nylon rope, leading to suspicion that he had been murdered, police said.

Rastogi had reportedly gone missing after he left his house on Friday evening for some personal work.

His family members had frantically looked for him but in vain. On Saturday morning, his body was found inside his Santro car by the Baheri police, who sent it for postmortem.

Baheri CO Kalu Singh said, "Prima facie, the incident appears to be a case of murder but we are awaiting the postmortem report to establish facts. The family members of the victim have refused to tell us if he had personal enmity with anyone."

BJP leader Rakesh Tyagi demanded that those involved in the killing of Rastogi be nabbed within 24 hours, failing which the party would take to the streets.

BJP leader Vijay Pandit was shot dead in Dadri area of Greater Noida, while Om Veer was killed in Muzaffarnagar a few days ago.


*Looks like SP is eliminating BJP leaders one by one in UP after their humiliating eection loss.BJP needs to look into this matter ASAP along with bengal,kerala and TN areas where BJP people are being massacred.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478077495380426753


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Android anyone...................

Why isn't BJP declaring elections in Delhi?


----------



## Star Wars

40,000 activists from TMC, Congress & CPM in Bengal join BJP - The Economic Times

KOLKATA: About 40,000 political workers in Jangalmahal belonging to parties including Trinamool Congress, Congress and CPMswitched their allegiance and joined the BJP.

The state president of the BJP, Rahul Sinha — who held several meetings at Lodhashuli, Gopiballavpur, Nayagram and Mohanpur in Jangalmahal area on Sunday — claimed that the workers had joined the party in the hope that it would be able to counter ruling Trinamool Congress' reign of terror in the state since the recent Lok Sabha elections.

Sinha said among those who joined his party was Antara Bhattacharjee from CPM who was the West Midnapore zilla sabhadhipati when the apex panchayat body in the district was under control of the Marxists. The zilla parishad was ruled by the CPM till 2013, whenTrinamool Congress won the elections. Bhattacharjee's house at Pingla in the district was allegedly attacked by Trinamool Congress activists during the 2013 panchayat polls. Another heavyweight Trinamool Congress leader from the district, Ashok Senapati, also joined the BJP, Sinha said.

"Trinamool Congress activists had organised a protest demonstration near Nayagram before my meeting with the disgruntled workers from different political outfits," said Sinha. Some activists from the Jharkhand Party also joined BJP during Sinha's visit to the area which was once a Maoist stronghold. "This was my first visit to Jangalmahal after the Lok Sabha polls and I have got tremendous response from thousands of activists who are very keen to join us. But we are not taking everyone and are using our network to know about the credentials of these disgruntled workers," he said.

Meanwhile, a BJP team from Delhi led by the party MP Balbir Punj visited Ilambazar in Birbhum district on Sunday and met the family members of Rahim Sheikh, a BJP minority leader who was allegedly murdered by Trinamool activists on June 7.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Android anyone...................
> 
> Why isn't BJP declaring elections in Delhi?


Not now my friend. Let the power crisis end...


----------



## Android

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Android anyone...................
> 
> Why isn't BJP declaring elections in Delhi?



If elections held within a month here bjp will loose big time. quite anger has risen against them for extreme power cuts despite they not being responsible for it.


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478586132062433281

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indrani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/478586132062433281


lol... Pappu sirf Pappu hi rahega!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

3 governors belongs to congress resign from their post...
Uttar Pradesh governor BL Joshi resigns - The Times of India


Latest update .. all congress governors can resign for protest against government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ammyy said:


> 3 governors belongs to congress resign from their post...
> Uttar Pradesh governor BL Joshi resigns - The Times of India
> 
> 
> Latest update .. all congress governors can resign for protest against government.


I'm just waiting on Shiela Dikshit. Looks like she will try & cling on to her job as she has maximum to lose by giving up her job!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm just waiting on Shiela Dikshit. Looks like she will try & cling on to her job as she has maximum to lose by giving up her job!



As per reports she is the only who want official letter before resigning from her post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ammyy said:


> As per reports she is the only who want official letter before resigning from her post


aah.. I thought she will do something of that sort.. no wonder! She wants to enjoy the immunity from prosecution on corruption charges! I don't think she will succeed in that!


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> aah.. I thought she will do something of that sort.. no wonder! She wants to enjoy the immunity from prosecution on corruption charges! I don't think she will succeed in that!



Govt nudges 6 governors to quit, one refuses | The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Some AAP legislators to support BJP to help form government in Delhi; Manish Sisodia denies reports - The Economic Times on Mobile


----------



## Soumitra

*Down in the dumps, Kiran looking at BJP to stay afloat*

HYDERABAD: All but consigned to the dustbin, former Andhra Pradesh chief minister Kiran Kumar Reddy is seeking to bounce back and is mulling the option of joining the BJP, sources close to the leader told Times of India.

Despite being in the Congress, Kiran had become the party's most vocal opponent of the bifurcation of Andhra Pradesh even while being the chief minister. He also quit the party and floated the Jai Samaikyandhra Party. However, with both his party and the Congress getting routed in the polls, Kiran's aides said there is no point in returning to the Congress. "Hence, Kiran is looking towards the BJP. Discussions are going on. That is all I can say at this moment," said an aide of the former CM to TOI.

According to sources, Kiran was reluctant to negotiate with the BJP as it too played a part in the creation of Telangana. However, his brothers — who are his closest advisors — appear to have convinced him that joining the BJP was the best option if he wanted to revive his political career.

Kiran's 'Join BJP' mission is being pursued on two fronts, one through a major Gujarat-based business group that is close to Prime Minister Narendra Modi and the second through some BJP links in Bangalore. The former Congress government headed by Kiran had entered into an MoU with the business group by which the latter promised to invest Rs 5,000 crore in developing an industrial park and port in the east coast. Kiran had tried his best to allot land for the company between Kakinada and Visakhapatnam but the Kakinada Sea Ports management claimed that the land being considered for the allotment belonged to them. Before the matter could be sorted out, Kiran resigned as chief minister. "But he is still in touch with the business group, which has gained a certain added power because of its proximity with Modi," sources told TOI.







_Former AP chief minister Kiran Kumar Reddy might join BJP, sources close to the leader told TOI. _

The second route is being pursued by one of the brothers of Kiran who is based in Bangalore and operates a real estate and construction company in Karnataka. "He is well connected with BJP leaders in Karnataka and they are negotiating on behalf of Kiran with the saffron party's leadership in Delhi," the sources claimed. In fact, Kiran has made Bangalore his temporary base to keep himself out of public glare.For the BJP too, it is a win-win situation. Thanks to the political annihilation of the Congress, the BJP is aiming to fill up the political vacuum. The ties with the TDP notwithstanding, It wants to build up a base by having strong leaders and Kiran by joining the BJP can certainly help on that front," some analysts averred. In any case, snaring a former Congress chief minister would be a major political victory for BJP, sources in the Kiran camp claimed. Kiran Reddy was himself not available for comments.

Down in the dumps, Kiran looking at BJP to stay afloat - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

wolfschanzze said:


> BJP leader’s body found in car on highway - The Times of India
> 
> *BJP leader’s body found in car on highway*
> 
> 
> BAREILLY: A senior office bearer of BJP, who had gone missing on Friday evening, was found dead in his car on Baheri-Nainital highway on Saturday with multiple injury marks.
> 
> The body of Rakesh Rastogi, 40, the divisional vice-president of BJP's Nainital unit, was found tied with a nylon rope, leading to suspicion that he had been murdered, police said.
> 
> Rastogi had reportedly gone missing after he left his house on Friday evening for some personal work.
> 
> His family members had frantically looked for him but in vain. On Saturday morning, his body was found inside his Santro car by the Baheri police, who sent it for postmortem.
> 
> Baheri CO Kalu Singh said, "Prima facie, the incident appears to be a case of murder but we are awaiting the postmortem report to establish facts. The family members of the victim have refused to tell us if he had personal enmity with anyone."
> 
> BJP leader Rakesh Tyagi demanded that those involved in the killing of Rastogi be nabbed within 24 hours, failing which the party would take to the streets.
> 
> BJP leader Vijay Pandit was shot dead in Dadri area of Greater Noida, while Om Veer was killed in Muzaffarnagar a few days ago.
> 
> 
> *Looks like SP is eliminating BJP leaders one by one in UP after their humiliating eection loss.BJP needs to look into this matter ASAP along with bengal,kerala and TN areas where BJP people are being massacred.*



In 10 days, 3 BJP leaders killed in UP - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Another Secular Politician

K Chandrashekhar Rao firm on 12% quota for Muslims - The Times of India


----------



## Chronos

I have been hearing of mass power shortages in Delhi, U.P parts.

what's going on? anyone care to enlighten me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*The men who want to kill Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi*

During India's long election campaign, Narendra Modi enjoyed a level of security that was just a notch lower than that given to Indian prime ministers, recognition of the death threats he received from Muslim extremists.

Now that he is prime minister, the threat to his life from groups such as the Indian Mujahideen and the Student Islamic Movement of India (Simi) has risen. He is now an even more high-profile target than he was as chief minister of Gujarat where, under his watch, 2,000 Muslims were massacred by Hindu mobs in 2002.

For Islamic extremists, assassinating Modi would be sweet revenge. At a court hearing on May 16 in Bhopal, central India, the day the election campaign ended, 18 Simi members charged with terrorism disrupted the proceedings by shouting, "It's your turn now Modi!" and "Long live the Taliban!"

"Killing Modi has been their goal for years," said an Intelligence Bureau official in Mumbai who did not want to be named. "Now they are re-doubling their efforts because he is prime minister and the impact would be spectacular. But we keep tabs on them, we know what's going on and they won't succeed."

He added that the threat to Modi's life was "significant but under control" because Simi was not as effective a terrorist group as Pakistan-based jihadi groups such as Lashkar-e-Toiba and Jaish-e-Mohammed. They, too, have Modi on their list of targets as an "anti-Muslim" figure and have warned that if he became prime minister, they would kill him.

On October 27 last year, five people were killed in a series of explosions in Patna, Bihar. One of the bombs exploded near a park where Modi was to speak.

Indian police said the Indian Mujahideen planted the bombs with Modi as their target.

Extraordinary security arrangements were in place on May 26 when Modi was sworn in as prime minister. About 6,000 security personnel were deployed, along with anti-aircraft guns, a policeman every 20 metres and ground-to-air defence systems. The air space above the presidential palace, where the ceremony took place, was secured by the air force.

Given the tight security around Modi, no assassin stood much chance of getting anywhere near him, said Ajay Sahni, terrorism expert and executive director of the Institute for Conflict Management in New Delhi.

The Indian Mujahideen and Simi lacked the capability to carry out such an attack, he said.

"If you look at these groups, ever since the attack on parliament in 2001, outside of Kashmir, they have not hit a hard target. They have hit only soft targets like markets and bus stations. They don't have the same capacity as terror outfits in Pakistan. But they will keep trying to get Modi to inspire and motivate their members," said Sahni.

The greater danger to Modi, according to Namrata Goswami, research fellow at the Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses in New Delhi, was if the premier diluted his security protocol.

On a visit to Bhutan this week, Modi was seen on the streets of the capital, Thimpu, mingling on foot and talking to the crowd. Back home, he has made it clear that he wants to reach out to ordinary Indians but has done so through social media.

"In Bhutan, he broke through the security cordon. The problem will be if he wants to reach out to people physically in India the way he did in Bhutan. If he starts feeling constrained by security and starts doing that in India, then the risk will go up," said Goswami.

Sahni added: "If Modi gets sloppy, then we could have a real problem. In the past, Indira Gandhi and Rajiv Gandhi [both former prime ministers] insisted on diluting their security protocols. Both died."

The men who want to kill Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi | South China Morning Post


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> All part of the plan.Modi made the MSM debate why speaking in hindi is important, he is slowly changing the scenario.
> @AugenBlick @Soumitra






JanjaWeed said:


> *The men who want to kill Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi*
> 
> During India's long election campaign, Narendra Modi enjoyed a level of security that was just a notch lower than that given to Indian prime ministers, recognition of the death threats he received from Muslim extremists.
> 
> Now that he is prime minister, the threat to his life from groups such as the Indian Mujahideen and the Student Islamic Movement of India (Simi) has risen. He is now an even more high-profile target than he was as chief minister of Gujarat where, under his watch, 2,000 Muslims were massacred by Hindu mobs in 2002.
> 
> For Islamic extremists, assassinating Modi would be sweet revenge. At a court hearing on May 16 in Bhopal, central India, the day the election campaign ended, 18 Simi members charged with terrorism disrupted the proceedings by shouting, "It's your turn now Modi!" and "Long live the Taliban!"
> 
> "Killing Modi has been their goal for years," said an Intelligence Bureau official in Mumbai who did not want to be named. "Now they are re-doubling their efforts because he is prime minister and the impact would be spectacular. But we keep tabs on them, we know what's going on and they won't succeed."
> 
> He added that the threat to Modi's life was "significant but under control" because Simi was not as effective a terrorist group as Pakistan-based jihadi groups such as Lashkar-e-Toiba and Jaish-e-Mohammed. They, too, have Modi on their list of targets as an "anti-Muslim" figure and have warned that if he became prime minister, they would kill him.
> 
> On October 27 last year, five people were killed in a series of explosions in Patna, Bihar. One of the bombs exploded near a park where Modi was to speak.
> 
> Indian police said the Indian Mujahideen planted the bombs with Modi as their target.
> 
> Extraordinary security arrangements were in place on May 26 when Modi was sworn in as prime minister. About 6,000 security personnel were deployed, along with anti-aircraft guns, a policeman every 20 metres and ground-to-air defence systems. The air space above the presidential palace, where the ceremony took place, was secured by the air force.
> 
> Given the tight security around Modi, no assassin stood much chance of getting anywhere near him, said Ajay Sahni, terrorism expert and executive director of the Institute for Conflict Management in New Delhi.
> 
> The Indian Mujahideen and Simi lacked the capability to carry out such an attack, he said.
> 
> "If you look at these groups, ever since the attack on parliament in 2001, outside of Kashmir, they have not hit a hard target. They have hit only soft targets like markets and bus stations. They don't have the same capacity as terror outfits in Pakistan. But they will keep trying to get Modi to inspire and motivate their members," said Sahni.
> 
> The greater danger to Modi, according to Namrata Goswami, research fellow at the Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses in New Delhi, was if the premier diluted his security protocol.
> 
> On a visit to Bhutan this week, Modi was seen on the streets of the capital, Thimpu, mingling on foot and talking to the crowd. Back home, he has made it clear that he wants to reach out to ordinary Indians but has done so through social media.
> 
> "In Bhutan, he broke through the security cordon. The problem will be if he wants to reach out to people physically in India the way he did in Bhutan. If he starts feeling constrained by security and starts doing that in India, then the risk will go up," said Goswami.
> 
> Sahni added: "If Modi gets sloppy, then we could have a real problem. In the past, Indira Gandhi and Rajiv Gandhi [both former prime ministers] insisted on diluting their security protocols. Both died."
> 
> The men who want to kill Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi | South China Morning Post


No trouble.
Modi is smarter than any spawn of Nehru-Ghandhi's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Soumitra said:


> Another Secular Politician
> 
> K Chandrashekhar Rao firm on 12% quota for Muslims - The Times of India


Why do we have to be ruled by stupids all the time, it was congress earlier now KCR turning out to be another Gandhi family in telangana.


----------



## JanjaWeed

wolfschanzze said:


> Why do we have to be ruled by stupids all the time, it was congress earlier now KCR turning out to be another Gandhi family in telangana.



Kick this wonky nosed git out of power when first opportunity comes through!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> Kick this wonky nosed git out of power when first opportunity comes through!


There are many jokes on his nose in telugu  One of them is that he can breathe more because of his special nose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Another step to Order 66
Not just governors: Modi govt asks NCW, NDMA members to resign too - Firstpost
*Not just governors: Modi govt asks NCW, NDMA members to resign too*
It seems that asking UPA appointed governors to resign has only been the tip of the proverbial iceberg.

The latest reports coming in have stated that the government has asked the National Commission for Women Mamata Sharma and SC/ST Commission PL Punia to step down from their respective posts. This comes after the PMO also asked all seven members of the National Disaster Management Authority to put in their papers.




PTI

"Everyone has been asked to submit their resignation. Though I have not received any communication as I am out of station now, I have spoken to other members and they have confirmed this to me. I will do the needful once I reach Delhi," NDMA member and former director general of CRPF, JK Sinha, told PTI.

Sinha said that NDMA Vice Chairman M Shashidhar Reddy has already put in his papers.

When contacted, Reddy, however, denied having submitted his resignation.
"I have not resigned. I am busy now. I will talk to you later," said Reddy, a Congress politician from Telangana.

The NDMA is headed by the Prime Minister. The Vice Chairman enjoys the rank of a cabinet minister while other members enjoy the rank of a union minister of state.

Former director general of the Central Industrial Security Force, KM Singh, confirmed that he got a call from the government asking him to put in his papers.

"I have already submitted my resignation," Singh told PTI.

He, however, refused to identify the person in the government who had contacted him.

Former Civil Aviation Secretary KN Shrivastava, when contacted, refused to comment on the matter saying it would not be proper for him to talk on the issue.

"I am neither confirming nor denying anything," he said.

Former director general of the central industrial security force, KM Singh, has also confirmed that he got a call from the government asking him to put in his papers.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi, from Day 1 of assuming office had been quite vocal about his opposition to government officials appointed by the previous UPA government.

The Narendra Modi government looks like it is in full spring cleaning mode. Out with the old and in with the new.

With inputs from PTI


@wolfschanzze @jha and others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kbd-raaf

My God, this is riveting stuff.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/479616044147802114

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> Another step to Order 66
> Not just governors: Modi govt asks NCW, NDMA members to resign too - Firstpost
> *Not just governors: Modi govt asks NCW, NDMA members to resign too*
> It seems that asking UPA appointed governors to resign has only been the tip of the proverbial iceberg.
> 
> The latest reports coming in have stated that the government has asked the National Commission for Women Mamata Sharma and SC/ST Commission PL Punia to step down from their respective posts. This comes after the PMO also asked all seven members of the National Disaster Management Authority to put in their papers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTI
> 
> "Everyone has been asked to submit their resignation. Though I have not received any communication as I am out of station now, I have spoken to other members and they have confirmed this to me. I will do the needful once I reach Delhi," NDMA member and former director general of CRPF, JK Sinha, told PTI.
> 
> Sinha said that NDMA Vice Chairman M Shashidhar Reddy has already put in his papers.
> 
> When contacted, Reddy, however, denied having submitted his resignation.
> "I have not resigned. I am busy now. I will talk to you later," said Reddy, a Congress politician from Telangana.
> 
> The NDMA is headed by the Prime Minister. The Vice Chairman enjoys the rank of a cabinet minister while other members enjoy the rank of a union minister of state.
> 
> Former director general of the Central Industrial Security Force, KM Singh, confirmed that he got a call from the government asking him to put in his papers.
> 
> "I have already submitted my resignation," Singh told PTI.
> 
> He, however, refused to identify the person in the government who had contacted him.
> 
> Former Civil Aviation Secretary KN Shrivastava, when contacted, refused to comment on the matter saying it would not be proper for him to talk on the issue.
> 
> "I am neither confirming nor denying anything," he said.
> 
> Former director general of the central industrial security force, KM Singh, has also confirmed that he got a call from the government asking him to put in his papers.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi, from Day 1 of assuming office had been quite vocal about his opposition to government officials appointed by the previous UPA government.
> 
> The Narendra Modi government looks like it is in full spring cleaning mode. Out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> With inputs from PTI
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze @jha and others


All pieces are being moved into place as planned and foreseen .


----------



## jha

Soumitra said:


> Another Secular Politician
> 
> K Chandrashekhar Rao firm on 12% quota for Muslims - The Times of India



He is making sure BJP gets a big chunk of votes in next elections. He did enjoy a big majority even now. Pretty soon he will be at same level of Lalu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

@jha @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @Ravi Nair @Soumitra 






MUST WATCH
atleast upto 48 minutes
contains allusion to all our theories including Order 66 and the *doubling of Muslim vote share from 4.5% in 2009 to 9% in 2k14* 
essentially proving that modi wave has a muslim component.
Also 
US to start LNG supply to India in the next 3-4 years. Contracts signed
BJP states control 4 of 7 key LNG terminals in India
*If nothing watch the ppt of the bald guy at about 35 min about US India economic relations.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

jha said:


> He is making sure BJP gets a big chunk of votes in next elections. He did enjoy a big majority even now. Pretty soon he will be at same level of Lalu.


He got big chunk of votes for being a Pro Telangana party .People voted for them on that basis, now that Telangana is done thing, they will look forward to all his promises made before elections,if he tries to mould his party on Gandhi family and Congress model people will quickly reject him.
He is still scared that they might not win next time so he is trying to consolidate his vote bank.As he cannot use the We(Telangana people) vs Them(Seemandhra people) issue anymore.He is trying to woo the minority vote bank, just like congress did, it will only work in favor of Bjp in coming years.Nobody should be given 12% reservation based on religion.A section of society can be backward, but how can a religion be backwards when they claim to be one of the biggest in the world?Earlier the High Court of AP stopped passing of such a bill by YSR when he was alive,back then it was 4% and how the hell does KCR think he can pass 12% now?


----------



## Abingdonboy

AugenBlick said:


> Another step to Order 66
> Not just governors: Modi govt asks NCW, NDMA members to resign too - Firstpost
> *Not just governors: Modi govt asks NCW, NDMA members to resign too*
> It seems that asking UPA appointed governors to resign has only been the tip of the proverbial iceberg.
> 
> The latest reports coming in have stated that the government has asked the National Commission for Women Mamata Sharma and SC/ST Commission PL Punia to step down from their respective posts. This comes after the PMO also asked all seven members of the National Disaster Management Authority to put in their papers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTI
> 
> "Everyone has been asked to submit their resignation. Though I have not received any communication as I am out of station now, I have spoken to other members and they have confirmed this to me. I will do the needful once I reach Delhi," NDMA member and former director general of CRPF, JK Sinha, told PTI.
> 
> Sinha said that NDMA Vice Chairman M Shashidhar Reddy has already put in his papers.
> 
> When contacted, Reddy, however, denied having submitted his resignation.
> "I have not resigned. I am busy now. I will talk to you later," said Reddy, a Congress politician from Telangana.
> 
> The NDMA is headed by the Prime Minister. The Vice Chairman enjoys the rank of a cabinet minister while other members enjoy the rank of a union minister of state.
> 
> Former director general of the Central Industrial Security Force, KM Singh, confirmed that he got a call from the government asking him to put in his papers.
> 
> "I have already submitted my resignation," Singh told PTI.
> 
> He, however, refused to identify the person in the government who had contacted him.
> 
> Former Civil Aviation Secretary KN Shrivastava, when contacted, refused to comment on the matter saying it would not be proper for him to talk on the issue.
> 
> "I am neither confirming nor denying anything," he said.
> 
> Former director general of the central industrial security force, KM Singh, has also confirmed that he got a call from the government asking him to put in his papers.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi, from Day 1 of assuming office had been quite vocal about his opposition to government officials appointed by the previous UPA government.
> 
> The Narendra Modi government looks like it is in full spring cleaning mode. Out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> With inputs from PTI
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze @jha and others


What's this about? Why is Modi asking these particular guys to leave their posts?


---------------------------------------------

@arp2041 regarding AADHAAR:
Watch: NDA Set To Eclipse UPA's Aadhaar Programme - NDTV

Seems the national identity card is a far more foolproof system than the AADHAAR card.


What astounded me was that 3/4 of the guests and even the chair (Vishnu Som) seemed to advocate India have an open door policy to the world's poor and couldn't seem to comprehend what was wrong with having illegal BD migrants in India!!


The show makes a pretty compelling case for scrapping AADHAAR and replacing it with the new national identity card, I had been worried when I head that AADHAAR was being scrapped but I am pretty relieved now. I hope Modi puts in place a very direct system for implementing it and it rolls out very soon- issuing it to over 1BN people is not going to be an easy task.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Abingdonboy said:


> What's this about? Why is Modi asking these particular guys to leave their posts?
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> @arp2041 regarding AADHAAR:
> Watch: NDA Set To Eclipse UPA's Aadhaar Programme - NDTV
> 
> Seems the national identity card is a far more foolproof system than the AADHAAR card.
> 
> 
> What astounded me was that 3/4 of the guests and even the chair (Vishnu Som) seemed to advocate India have an open door policy to the world's poor and couldn't seem to comprehend what was wrong with having illegal BD migrants in India!!
> 
> 
> The show makes a pretty compelling case for scrapping AADHAAR and replacing it with the new national identity card, I had been worried when I head that AADHAAR was being scrapped but I am pretty relieved now. I hope Modi puts in place a very direct system for implementing it and it rolls out very soon- issuing it to over 1BN people is not going to be an easy task.


He and his team feels those UPA people who are still in power might try to stall or make a ruckus of his plans and development agendas ,while passing secrets to UPA for protests.
You need a team which will listen and work as you say, not a team which will work in the opposite way to bring you down.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> "In Bhutan, he broke through the security cordon. The problem will be if he wants to reach out to people physically in India the way he did in Bhutan. If he starts feeling constrained by security and starts doing that in India, then the risk will go up," said Goswami.
> Sahni added: "If Modi gets sloppy, then we could have a real problem. In the past, Indira Gandhi and Rajiv Gandhi [both former prime ministers] insisted on diluting their security protocols. Both died."


This is pretty concerning. Will Modi listen to the IB/RAW and SPG and trust them to do their jobs or will he ignore them? I really hope he is smart enough to listen to the professionals.....


----------



## Dillinger

AugenBlick said:


> @jha @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @Ravi Nair @Soumitra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUST WATCH
> atleast upto 48 minutes
> contains allusion to all our theories including Order 66 and the *doubling of Muslim vote share from 4.5% in 2009 to 9% in 2k14*
> essentially proving that modi wave has a muslim component.
> Also
> US to start LNG supply to India in the next 3-4 years. Contracts signed
> BJP states control 4 of 7 key LNG terminals in India
> *If nothing watch the ppt of the bald guy at about 35 min about US India economic relations.*



You really don't want Baldy's recommendations coming online, now to be fair he is bound to represent American interests within the applicable context, but lets take up an issue like FDI in retail and none other than Subramaniam Swami himself (the patron saint for MAXIMUM liberalization in India, no this is not hyperbole, he was advocating such measures back during the damn emergency under Indira Gandhi, in fact that was pretty much his focus through the late 70s into the 80s before India finally took the initial plunge) has categorically stated that FDI in retails is ANATHEMA!


----------



## arp2041

I heard that Modi is planning to SCRAP the Planning Commission!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

Dillinger said:


> You really don't want Baldy's recommendations coming online, now to be fair he is bound to represent American interests within the applicable context, but lets take up an issue like FDI in retail and none other than Subramaniam Swami himself (the patron saint for MAXIMUM liberalization in India, no this is not hyperbole, he was advocating such measures back during the damn emergency under Indira Gandhi, in fact that was pretty much his focus through the late 70s into the 80s before India finally took the initial plunge) has categorically stated that FDI in retails is ANATHEMA!


Never agreed with his recommendations.
Was pointing to his last slides about the "BJP belt" and its control of critical infrastructure.



arp2041 said:


> I heard that Modi is planning to SCRAP the Planning Commission!!!


Good step.
We need a modern alternative.


----------



## arp2041

Narendra Modi govt may dismantle the Planning Commission - Business Today



AugenBlick said:


> Good step.
> We need a modern alternative.



It's anyway an unconstitutional body

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

AugenBlick said:


> Never agreed with his recommendations.
> Was pointing to his last slides about the "BJP belt" and its control of critical infrastructure.
> 
> 
> Good step.
> We need a modern alternative.



That is true, he had a point about that, he did miss one thing though, even though he's right that joint sittings of the two houses cannot be used every time the govt. had made it rather clear that they would indeed be calling said joint sittings far more often. On the other hand the GST issue is very much there, its a proper amendment which cannot be passed by a joint sitting and simple majority. But then the govt. has also stressed that in the short term they will handle all the steps they can take through a non-legislative path. I also think that a lot of foreigners don't really get Modi, Modi Ji has himself repeatedly stated that he does not mix ideology with economics nor does he believe in the strict categorization of right and left, for him its more about what's actually needed, what's feasible and what's most effective, I think the muricans et al will take some time to grasp that.


----------



## AugenBlick

Dillinger said:


> That is true, he had a point about that, he did miss one thing though, even though he's right that joint sittings of the two houses cannot be used every time the govt. had made it rather clear that they would indeed be calling said joint sittings far more often. On the other hand the GST issue is very much there, its a proper amendment which cannot be passed by a joint sitting and simple majority. But then the govt. has also stressed that in the short term they will handle all the steps they can take through a non-legislative path. I also think that a lot of foreigners don't really get Modi, Modi Ji has himself repeatedly stated that he does not mix ideology with economics nor does he believe in the strict categorization of right and left, for him its more about what's actually needed, what's feasible and what's most effective, I think the muricans et al will take some time to grasp that.


agreed.
I was also impressed by two things.
The quality of his homework and especially the part about india buying American LNG!!!
I never thought that buying from them would make business sense but it seems contracts have been signed.
They also marked Delhi & Maha for regime change. So I am sure atleast 2 more states for BJP


----------



## Dillinger

AugenBlick said:


> agreed.
> I was also impressed by two things.
> The quality of his homework and especially the part about india buying American LNG!!!
> I never thought that buying from them would make business sense but it seems contracts have been signed.
> They also marked Delhi & Maha for regime change. So I am sure atleast 2 more states for BJP



While I think Delhi and Maharashtra will indeed see BJP/NDA administrations soon, don't go by their projections, lets be very clear they were more than happy to see the Congress in 09 and would have preferred them wrt certain issues even in this election, that nifty list of theirs' of leaders who had "indulged" in religious violence (or whatever) was a one man list, you can look it up, it didn't have very many names other than his.


----------



## AugenBlick

Dillinger said:


> While I think Delhi and Maharashtra will indeed see BJP/NDA administrations soon, don't go by their projections, lets be very clear they were more than happy to see the Congress in 09 and would have preferred them wrt certain issues even in this election, that nifty list of theirs' of leaders who had "indulged" in religious violence (or whatever) was a one man list, you can look it up, it didn't have very many names other than his.


Hmm.. I think the US was hoping against hope for a coalition in India. Anything to keep vestiges of congress alive.
The Mandate may have got them by surprise.


----------



## Dillinger

AugenBlick said:


> Hmm.. I think the US was hoping against hope for a coalition in India. Anything to keep vestiges of congress alive.
> The Mandate may have got them by surprise.



Yes it did, see they were unhappy because the congress was sitting on legislation regarding the liability clauses for the nuclear deal and FDI BUT they were also content because while it was difficult to get the Congress to do anything in their favor even if it were actually mutually beneficial (due to the now much publicized administrative and governmental paralysis) it was also far more easier to manage them.

The US wants us to grow, but not grow too large, they need us at a point where we are big enough to be a part of their dreamed of alliance against the Chinese but not so big that we decide that we don't need an alliance at all, as far as they were concerned if the Congress could get some of its act right (perhaps after winning the current election) then it could scrape by to achieve just that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Abingdonboy said:


> This is pretty concerning. Will Modi listen to the IB/RAW and SPG and trust them to do their jobs or will he ignore them? I really hope he is smart enough to listen to the professionals.....



The Governor positions are appointed and not elected, therefore the same authority that appointed them can also ask them to resign.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> What's this about? Why is Modi asking these particular guys to leave their posts?
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> @arp2041 regarding AADHAAR:
> Watch: NDA Set To Eclipse UPA's Aadhaar Programme - NDTV
> 
> Seems the national identity card is a far more foolproof system than the AADHAAR card.
> 
> 
> What astounded me was that 3/4 of the guests and even the chair (Vishnu Som) seemed to advocate India have an open door policy to the world's poor and couldn't seem to comprehend what was wrong with having illegal BD migrants in India!!
> 
> 
> The show makes a pretty compelling case for scrapping AADHAAR and replacing it with the new national identity card, I had been worried when I head that AADHAAR was being scrapped but I am pretty relieved now. I hope Modi puts in place a very direct system for implementing it and it rolls out very soon- issuing it to over 1BN people is not going to be an easy task.



 Buddy, either you have seen a complete different show, or you simply didn't get the points the people made!

A) AADHAAR card is a development programm, that is aimed to get benefits to the poor, while the new ID card has nothing to do with that aim at all! So comparing both makes no sense, since they have different goals. That's why AADHAAR card don't have the aim of implementing more security features, nor does it have any need to add all citizens of India, but is aimed on the resident Indians only.

B) That immigration to economic centers, be it cities like Mumbai or Delhi, countries like India, the US or even regions regions like the EU is a common problem all over the world, simply by the fact that people want to improve their life. And no matter how hard you try, you can't stop this immigration, if at all can slow it down to an extend.
Neither the US with the Mexicans, nor the EU with immigration from Africa and even India have found a solution for that problem.

C) That it is a risk for the common Indian when so many personal informations will be collected by the government, with no rules and regulations for what they will be used.

Most of all the whole point does not make any logical sense, simply because the figures doesn't add up! They want to get the infos of more than a BILLION Indians, to find a few million foreigners and then want to identify those that are illegal in India? That's an insane approach logistically alone, which not only will take years but also a huge ammount of money and for what?
Those who can't ID themselfs can't be thrown out of India like the BJP is advertising it, simply by the fact that you can't prove his origin. That's the first step ANY illegal immigrant does all over the world, to destroy his documents and anything that could identify him as an non resident. Just as no country in the world, will take large ammounts of people that are alleged to be citizens, without any prove. Not even India takes back Indians without documentations, or any proves that they are Indians.

So BJP is getting on the problem from the complete wrong side! Instead of using the money to improve the security at the borders and prevent more illegal immigrantion and to get Bangladesh to work WITH India on identifying people that were caught without documents...

...they are getting personal infos on "INDIANS", which can be misused
....don't get any clue of the origin of the people without documents (which easily can be Indians as well)
...and most of all, doesn't reduce the illegal immigrantion in any way!!!


----------



## Rahul9090



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*American lawmakers want Narendra Modi to address US Congress*

WASHINGTON: Two American lawmakers have written to US House Speaker John Boehner requesting that Prime Minister Narendra Modi be invited to address a joint meeting of Congress in September when he travels to Washington at President Barack Obama's invitation. 

"India is a critical partner of the United States. In every aspect, whether it be in political, economic, or security relationship, the United States has no more important partner in South Asia," Congressmen Ed Royce and George Holding wrote in their June 20 letter to the House Speaker, echoing Obama's oft-cited statement that US-India relationship will be one of the defining partnerships of the 21st century.

Royce and Holding said the US must now work closely with Modi to strengthen the relationship given that he has promised to focus on private enterprise, reduce bureaucracy, and strengthen trade ties with major partners. Since 2001, US-India trade has experienced impressive growth, but our commercial relationship remains far below the scale of our markets, they said.

Royce, a California Republican who is chairman of the House Foreign Relations Committee and former co-chair of the India Caucus, has been a ardent votary of a Washington outreach to Modi even as some of his colleagues worked to keep the former Gujarat chief minister out of the US in view of his alleged inaction during the 2002 Gujarat riots. The State Department complied with the pressure from a few lawmakers and their human rights constituents. 

All that is now in the past after the White House, pilloried for allowing the India relationship to drift, initiated a policy turnabout, ostensibly impressed by the mandate the Indian electorate gave the Modi-led BJP. Efforts are now on to reset the relationship amid the discovery in Washington of Modi's many perceived strengths and virtues. 

American lawmakers want Narendra Modi to address US Congress - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@Abingdonboy for you...............

Narendra Modi Ditches Mahindra Scorpio for an Armoured BMW 7-Series - News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy for you...............
> 
> Narendra Modi Ditches Mahindra Scorpio for an Armoured BMW 7-Series - News



AM glad he has taken security of paramount importance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Soumitra said:


> *American lawmakers want Narendra Modi to address US Congress*
> 
> WASHINGTON: Two American lawmakers have written to US House Speaker John Boehner requesting that Prime Minister Narendra Modi be invited to address a joint meeting of Congress in September when he travels to Washington at President Barack Obama's invitation.
> 
> "India is a critical partner of the United States. In every aspect, whether it be in political, economic, or security relationship, the United States has no more important partner in South Asia," Congressmen Ed Royce and George Holding wrote in their June 20 letter to the House Speaker, echoing Obama's oft-cited statement that US-India relationship will be one of the defining partnerships of the 21st century.
> 
> Royce and Holding said the US must now work closely with Modi to strengthen the relationship given that he has promised to focus on private enterprise, reduce bureaucracy, and strengthen trade ties with major partners. Since 2001, US-India trade has experienced impressive growth, but our commercial relationship remains far below the scale of our markets, they said.
> 
> Royce, a California Republican who is chairman of the House Foreign Relations Committee and former co-chair of the India Caucus, has been a ardent votary of a Washington outreach to Modi even as some of his colleagues worked to keep the former Gujarat chief minister out of the US in view of his alleged inaction during the 2002 Gujarat riots. The State Department complied with the pressure from a few lawmakers and their human rights constituents.
> 
> All that is now in the past after the White House, pilloried for allowing the India relationship to drift, initiated a policy turnabout, ostensibly impressed by the mandate the Indian electorate gave the Modi-led BJP. Efforts are now on to reset the relationship amid the discovery in Washington of Modi's many perceived strengths and virtues.
> 
> American lawmakers want Narendra Modi to address US Congress - The Times of India


He should address them in Gujarati.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

WTF is this Modi???
Rajyog ki hadd hoti hai bhai
Entered Gujarat politics as CM
Entered National politics as PM
Entered US on A-1 visa and probably will address the US-Congress.

Modi ji aapke success ka 1% bhi dedo kam se kam ghar waale chup ho jaayenge

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

wolfschanzze said:


> He got big chunk of votes for being a Pro Telangana party .People voted for them on that basis, now that Telangana is done thing, they will look forward to all his promises made before elections,if he tries to mould his party on Gandhi family and Congress model people will quickly reject him.
> He is still scared that they might not win next time so he is trying to consolidate his vote bank.As he cannot use the We(Telangana people) vs Them(Seemandhra people) issue anymore.He is trying to woo the minority vote bank, just like congress did, it will only work in favor of Bjp in coming years.Nobody should be given 12% reservation based on religion.A section of society can be backward, but how can a religion be backwards when they claim to be one of the biggest in the world?Earlier the High Court of AP stopped passing of such a bill by YSR when he was alive,back then it was 4% and how the hell does KCR think he can pass 12% now?



well, I do hope that KC Rao isn't a colossal F up.

Despite the Bifurcation, I do hope the Telangana state grows.

It is good for everyone.


----------



## Rahul9090

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy for you...............
> 
> Narendra Modi Ditches Mahindra Scorpio for an Armoured BMW 7-Series - News



can you make a sticky thread for India under modi/nda?


----------



## arp2041

Rahul9090 said:


> can you make a sticky thread for India under modi/nda?



I can make a thread, but not sticky, thats the job of mods.

@Aeronaut @WebMaster @Manticore @Jungibaaz 

Can you please make a sticky in Indian Defense section - India under Modi/NDA

Also, i think this thread has served it's purpose & needs to be closed down.


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> I can make a thread, but not sticky, thats the job of mods.
> 
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Manticore @Jungibaaz
> 
> Can you please make a sticky in Indian Defense section - India under Modi/NDA
> 
> Also, i think this thread has served it's purpose & needs to be closed down.


What about the upcoming elections in Maha , Delhi etc


----------



## wolfschanzze

Ravi Nair said:


> well, I do hope that KC Rao isn't a colossal F up.
> 
> Despite the Bifurcation, I do hope the Telangana state grows.
> 
> It is good for everyone.


He is turning out to be a big Arse day by day.TRS looks like Gandhi family 2.0 almost whole of his cabinet is in his home.
KCR-Chief Minister, SC/ST/OBC minorities welfare, municipal administration and urban development, energy, coal, GAD and all other portfolios not alloted.
K.T.Rama Rao: Minister of Panchayati Raj and IT (his Son)
T. Harish Rao: minister for Water works, Assembly Matters and Marketing(his Nephew)
K.Kavitha is M.P. from Nizamabad (his daughter)
His Son-in-Law is in politics.

Now tell me isn't this Congress Dynasty 2.0 or not?

To please Owaisi/MIM he is maintaining distance from Modi and bjp, which is proving detrimental to Telangana at the same time,Chandra Babu Naidu is getting huge packages and attracting all kinds of investors to Seemandhra and our CM sits doing nothing for attracting investments or any packages from center, instead he is trying socialist schemes based on congress model wants to give 13% reservation to minority based on Religion and wants to increase Reservation in Normal category over 50%.

Looking at how things are going i think we are going to fall behind in development,investment and growth in next 5 years when compared to CBN ruling Seemandhra.


----------



## Soumitra

Advani deserves to be President of India, Nitin Gadkari says - The Times of India


----------



## Chronos

wolfschanzze said:


> He is turning out to be a big Arse day by day.TRS looks like Gandhi family 2.0 almost whole of his cabinet is in his home.
> KCR-Chief Minister, SC/ST/OBC minorities welfare, municipal administration and urban development, energy, coal, GAD and all other portfolios not alloted.
> K.T.Rama Rao: Minister of Panchayati Raj and IT (his Son)
> T. Harish Rao: minister for Water works, Assembly Matters and Marketing(his Nephew)
> K.Kavitha is M.P. from Nizamabad (his daughter)
> His Son-in-Law is in politics.
> 
> Now tell me isn't this Congress Dynasty 2.0 or not?
> 
> To please Owaisi/MIM he is maintaining distance from Modi and bjp, which is proving detrimental to Telangana at the same time,Chandra Babu Naidu is getting huge packages and attracting all kinds of investors to Seemandhra and our CM sits doing nothing for attracting investments or any packages from center, instead he is trying socialist schemes based on congress model wants to give 13% reservation to minority based on Religion and wants to increase Reservation in Normal category over 50%.
> 
> Looking at how things are going i think we are going to fall behind in development,investment and growth in next 5 years when compared to CBN ruling Seemandhra.



@wolfschanzze Move to Seemandhra


----------



## SouthDesi

Ravi Nair said:


> Despite the Bifurcation, I do hope the Telangana state grows.



Telangana is all about how Hyderabad will attract new Industries in next few years. Being CBN as CM of Andhrapradesh and special status will be given next 10 yrs, it is highly difficult for Hyd to grow further in next decade at-least. 90% of existing Industries in Hyd are owned by AP(Seemandhra) people and most of them are politicians, some of those industries in outskirts of Hyd will move to Andhra sooner or later as their political future is associated with Seemandhra.

BTW, KCR is another Lalu prasad in making.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

SouthDesi said:


> Telangana is all about how Hyderabad will attract new Industries in next few years. Being CBN as CM of Andhrapradesh and special status will be given next 10 yrs, it is highly difficult for Hyd to grow further in next decade at-least. 90% of existing Industries in Hyd are owned by AP(Seemandhra) people and most of them are politicians, some of those industries in outskirts of Hyd will move to Andhra sooner or later as their political future is associated with Seemandhra.
> 
> BTW, *KCR is another Lalu prasad in making*.



Yeah, he seems unhinged.

Let us hope at least he is serious about irrigation plans. Oh wait, I know ho this ends.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Ravi Nair said:


> @wolfschanzze Move to Seemandhra


LoL can't i was born here, hopefully better sense prevails over KCR and he stops this freebies and reservation nonsense. He should approach Center for funds and investments,just to please MIM he should not put a whole state on backfoot.


----------



## Chronos

wolfschanzze said:


> LoL can't i was born here, hopefully better sense prevails over KCR and he stops this freebies and reservation nonsense. He should approach Center for funds and investments,just to please MIM he should not put a whole state on backfoot.



I don't think Chandra Babu is a saint either.

Isn't his nick name the Real Estate chief minister?

Naidu needs to also concentrate on improving Agriculture, Manufacturing and IT simultaneously.

IT whilst being the trademark of his rule does not have the same multiplier effect.



wolfschanzze said:


> LoL can't i was born here, hopefully better sense prevails over KCR and he stops this freebies and reservation nonsense. He should approach Center for funds and investments,just to please MIM he should not put a whole state on backfoot.



I don't think Chandra Babu is a saint either.

Isn't his nick name the Real Estate chief minister?

Naidu needs to also concentrate on improving Agriculture, Manufacturing and IT simultaneously.

IT whilst being the trademark of his rule does not have the same multiplier effect.

But then again, I shouldn't complain about Corruption in Andhra.

I am from Kerala after all. No state can match up to the lack of vision there.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Ravi Nair said:


> I don't think Chandra Babu is a saint either.
> 
> Isn't his nick name the Real Estate chief minister?
> 
> Naidu needs to also concentrate on improving Agriculture, Manufacturing and IT simultaneously.
> 
> IT whilst being the trademark of his rule does not have the same multiplier effect.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Chandra Babu is a saint either.
> 
> Isn't his nick name the Real Estate chief minister?
> 
> Naidu needs to also concentrate on improving Agriculture, Manufacturing and IT simultaneously.
> 
> IT whilst being the trademark of his rule does not have the same multiplier effect.
> 
> But then again, I shouldn't complain about Corruption in Andhra.
> 
> I am from Kerala after all. No state can match up to the lack of vision there.


Yes CBN is corrupt,but atleast he delivers 50%.Seemandhra is a fertile region with rich alluvial soil and rivers passing through it,They also have a big coastal line which if developed properly might be a major port in S-E asia similar to Singapore.The Godavari basin is rich in hydrocarbons,Rayalaseema is rich in Mineral deposits.

So agriculture is not a big deal for them,they can do it easily,IT with stimulus packages can be boosted in Andhra.
All development we see here in hyderabad is due to Andhra businessmen , 90% of them are politicians and they will shift their industries back to andhra in the next 10 years.I am yet to see some Successful Telangana businessmen or industries established by them.

Compare it to Telangana,
Here we have red soil and semi-arid conditions where only some plants can be grown unlike the rich alluvial soil of Andhra.
There is a lazy attitude in some people courtesy of NIzam rule.
Typical day for deccan people is after 10 and a chicken biryani and liquor in the night somewhat like mallu people in terms of alcohol 
People are straightforward which is a good thing,not diplomatic or clever like Andhra people.  There is something about the fish eaters and Coastal area people man.
I don't know how we are going to manage it but hopefully things will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Modi Visa Issue "a Thing of the Past": Hillary Clinton to NDTV - NDTV

"Get Modi" talks to "Radia Tapes"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

TejasMk3 said:


> Modi Visa Issue "a Thing of the Past": Hillary Clinton to NDTV - NDTV
> 
> "Get Modi" talks to "Radia Tapes"


Q:Hey America, can you guys be hypocrites and suck up to the man you hate the most who leads the country you despise?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahul9090



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Swiss govt prepares list of Indians with suspected black money.

source of black money will be shared with India: Swiss govt official .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul9090

awesome !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Rahul9090 said:


> awesome !


50% bhi kaam kiya target ka toh India will be Modified

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

wolfschanzze said:


> Yes CBN is corrupt,but atleast he delivers 50%.Seemandhra is a fertile region with rich alluvial soil and rivers passing through it,They also have a big coastal line which if developed properly might be a major port in S-E asia similar to Singapore.The Godavari basin is rich in hydrocarbons,Rayalaseema is rich in Mineral deposits.
> 
> So agriculture is not a big deal for them,they can do it easily,IT with stimulus packages can be boosted in Andhra.
> All development we see here in hyderabad is due to Andhra businessmen , 90% of them are politicians and they will shift their industries back to andhra in the next 10 years.I am yet to see some Successful Telangana businessmen or industries established by them.
> 
> Compare it to Telangana,
> Here we have red soil and semi-arid conditions where only some plants can be grown unlike the rich alluvial soil of Andhra.
> There is a lazy attitude in some people courtesy of NIzam rule.
> Typical day for deccan people is after 10 and a chicken biryani and liquor in the night somewhat like mallu people in terms of alcohol
> People are straightforward which is a good thing,not diplomatic or clever like Andhra people.  There is something about the fish eaters and Coastal area people man.
> I don't know how we are going to manage it but hopefully things will change.



Fish!

Mallus are keen fish eaters! with alcohol


----------



## wolfschanzze

Ravi Nair said:


> Fish!
> 
> Mallus are keen fish eaters! with alcohol


Nah not exactly, those close to rivers and sea have a more Omega fatty acid content.That makes them ok.We Telangana people dont have the fortune to have sea and river at our side,therefore our fish consumption is low. 



Ravi Nair said:


> Fish!
> 
> Mallus are keen fish eaters! with alcohol


We are Alcohol gulpers first and fish (really fish) come eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Jason bourne said:


> Swiss govt prepares list of Indians with suspected black money.
> 
> source of black money will be shared with India: Swiss govt official .....



It will be a miracle if the government does anything about it.

Too many sharks in the sea.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Ravi Nair said:


> It will be a miracle if the government does anything about it.
> 
> Too many sharks in the sea.


Atleast it's being done now, let's get rid of this toxic waste shall we!



AugenBlick said:


> Q


USA ko chordo, hamare lulli choosna padega i nko pata hai lulli choosna kya hota hai.
Lekin woh choosenge/ya na choosenge.This is our land and we don't need permission from any idiot.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

TejasMk3 said:


> Modi Visa Issue "a Thing of the Past": Hillary Clinton to NDTV - NDTV
> "Get Modi" talks to "Radia Tapes"



One one hand American hypocrisy leaves a bitter taste in the mouth, on the other you have to commend them for having such a flexible and pragmatic foreign policy- they put their self interest above all else and don't really care if their hypocrisy is clear for all to see..





Rahul9090 said:


>


Good lord- DECADES !!

Nice work there, clearing the low-hanging fruit and then moving on to bigger/harder issues. Build up enough momentum and before you know it you are back in the good times...


----------



## TejasMk3

Apologetic Kejriwal says he will stay for 5 years if voted back



> “Give us 40+ seats this time. I promise whatever happens, we will stay for five years. Resigning was a mistake. Forgive us


 Dat election promise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

wolfschanzze said:


> Nah not exactly, those close to rivers and sea have a more Omega fatty acid content.That makes them ok.We Telangana people dont have the fortune to have sea and river at our side,therefore our fish consumption is low.
> 
> 
> We are Alcohol gulpers first and fish (really fish) come eventually.


usually we don't eat fish with foreign liquors,otherwise it may cause vomiting...but it serves with local toddy and arrack...
omega acid is found more in sea fishes like tuna,sardines,salmons,eel etc than in rivers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

TejasMk3 said:


> Apologetic Kejriwal says he will stay for 5 years if voted back
> 
> 
> Dat election promise!


Sawaal hai ki yeh 40 seats ke iye kitne thappad khaayega?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

Next Punjab CM from AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Twitteratis teaching Omar Abdlullah Common sense









@JanjaWeed , @Koovie @Sidak @Tshering22 @OrionHunter @IND151 @levina @Capt.Popeye

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AugenBlick

lightoftruth said:


> Next Punjab CM from AAP


Ch**tiya 
He should behave like an MP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

lightoftruth said:


> Next Punjab CM from AAP



He is a comedian by profession. Must be hard to handle questions. Seemed like a good guy before elections. But is trying to turn into a politician. Bad for Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

lightoftruth said:


> Next Punjab CM from AAP



It looks like the only criteria to join AAP is to sell your Head Quickly on Quickr.............

Someone tell this Idiot that that this is not LAUGHTER CHALLENGE show, there are lives at stake here.

Sir, Please Behave like an MP for God Sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

@AugenBlick 

you really think the list with people who have black money is going to face action?

Especially since BJP too have a lot of people within them who have their knees deep in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

Ex-law minister Kapil Sibal to pay Rs 16 lakh per month for luxurious house in Lutyens’ Delhi - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Hopefully the fare hike won't be taken back.


----------



## AugenBlick

Ravi Nair said:


> @AugenBlick
> 
> you really think the list with people who have black money is going to face action?
> 
> Especially since BJP too have a lot of people within them who have their knees deep in this.


Hard to say since we do not know how modi is going to proceed.
BTW jaitley said they did not get any list


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480924098697367552

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

lightoftruth said:


> Next Punjab CM from AAP


Yeh AAPwale sab drama queen kyon hote hai?



Star Wars said:


> Twitteratis teaching Omar Abdlullah Common sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed , @Koovie @Sidak @Tshering22 @OrionHunter @IND151 @levina @Capt.Popeye


wow.. I missed that alert! Looks like Mr Abdullah was put in his place good & proper!


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Twitteratis teaching Omar Abdlullah Common sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed , @Koovie @Sidak @Tshering22 @OrionHunter @IND151 @levina @Capt.Popeye



Webby asked me to change my signature which read "common sense is not so common"(meant for a few forum members here)..somehow its just apt for Omar Abdullah.

Btw I got no notification for this one. 



JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. I missed that alert!


You too missed it??


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> You too missed it??


Yep... something wrong with the alerts thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

AugenBlick said:


> View attachment 36133



I really wish names of at least some of them come out.


----------



## AugenBlick

*Karnataka CM gives Rs 2 extra subsidy to SC, ST milk producers, angers many*
Bangalore: It seems Karnataka Chief Minister Siddaramaiah does not think that all farmers and villagers are equal. He thinks that poor among some castes are more equal than the others. Siddaramaiah, who openly practises the AHINDA (minorities, other backward classes and Dalits) brand of politics, has gone a step further. He has now announced that the milk produced by Scheduled Castes and Scheduled Tribe milk producers will get Rs 2 extra subsidy.

This decision has attracted statewide criticism. Even many leaders among the ruling Congress party are openly attacking the Chief Minister for dividing the state on caste lines. They claim that this exclusive subsidy for the SC and ST milk producers is a very bad practice and it will finally create a rift among the farmers and villagers across the state.

The main opposition BJP has also attacked Siddaramaiah for his blatant caste politics and his 'hatred' for upper castes. Former chief minister and MP BS Yeddyurappa said that he would write a letter to chief minister asking him to extend the same subsidy to all milk producers irrespective of their caste and religion.






Even many leaders among the ruling Congress party are openly attacking the Chief Minister for dividing the state on caste lines.
Another BJP leader KS Eshwarappa has described the decision as a very dangerous one. He said, "We are happy if the SC and ST get more subsidy for their milk. But what crime the other castes have committed? The chief minister has set a very bad example and such a decision should not be taken in the first place."

Siddaramaiah extending monitory benefits to a few select castes is not new. A few months ago, he had started a government sponsored state tour only for the Muslim and OBC children. After it led to a statewide protest, he was forced to extend it to all poor children.

His critics argue that Siddaramaiah has a prejudice against all upper castes and hates them for no reason. They say that his decision is aimed at strengthening his vote bank by promoting only a few castes at the cost of other castes, which are also equally poor.

Karnataka CM gives Rs 2 extra subsidy to SC, ST milk producers, angers many - IBNLive

CONGRESS BACK TO ITS OLD GAME AGAIN, HAVEN"T LEARNED A THING.

@wolfschanzze 
*Tere muh me ghee shakkar. 
Order 66 in full effect
Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh quits over Four-Year Undergraduate Programme row*

New Delhi: Amidst protests and confusion over the Four-Year Undergraduate Programme, Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh has resigned from his position. Singh had been adamant on not scrapping the four-year course as against the University Grants Commission order.

The DU Teachers Association welcomed Singh's resignation saying this will make way for the university to go back to the three-year undergraduate course. "He had no choice. Action should be taken against him. He cannot get away with resigning. We have to look at the policy in which Dinesh Singh was working. Hope the situation at DU will be normal," DUTA President Nandita Narain said.

The four-year course mess even reached the court on Tuesday as former Delhi University Teachers Association President Aditya Narayan Mishra approached the Supreme Court against the UGC order on scrapping the FYUP. The court refused to take up the case and directed the Delhi High Court to take up the matter. It is likely to come up for hearing on Wednesday.





Dinesh Singh, the outgoing DU VC, had been adamant on not scrapping the four-year course as against the UGC order.
Reacting to Singh's resignation, Mishra said, "This is very unfortunate. Someone who has been defending the autonomy of DU has to go. Our fight will continue."

The All India Students Union members and other students bodies who were protesting against the four-year course broke into celebrations as soon as they got the news of Singh's resignation. They carried out victory marches and victory dances at the North Campus.

*The Congress pointed fingers at the Narendra Modi government calling the VC's resignation unfortunate. "It is most unfortunate that the DU VC has resigned. The manner in which the NDA government has handled the situation is bad. They have trampled upon the autonomy of an autonomous body, it shows the amount of disrespect the NDA has for institutions. If this is the case they were talking about good days, people have to decide," Congress leader Manish Tewari said*.
(itni hi autonomous body hai to iski kyun jal rahi hai )

The DU teachers who are in favour of the FYUP also held a hunger strike on Tuesday. They alleged political interference in the issue and say that the Human Resource Development Ministry and the University Grants Commission are responsible for the mess.

"It is all a conspiracy. They want students to leave for private universities, 4500 teaching posts are still vacant, the hiring processes is still on. We are protesting against it. Surendra Kumar was attacked yesterday during a TV show by ABVP and NSUI goons, no one has been arrested yet," Mishra said.

"The HRD and UGC are responsible for everything, who are they who want to run the university? The university does not run from political party offices. We are sitting on a hunger strike," he added.

Meanwhile, HRD Minister Smriti Irani refused to comment on the row. But the conflict has hit the admissions process, which will not start on Tuesday.

BTech students who were protesting outside the UGC office have called off their protests after getting assurances from them about their course.

For other students, DU Principals Association President SK Garg said that the admission process may take a couple of days or even a week more to begin. "Students under the FYUP course will be reorganised, they can be converted. Whenever reforms happen, the time is short," Garg said.

Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh quits over Four-Year Undergraduate Programme row - IBNLive

_He will be replaced by a sith apprentice 
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

Star Wars said:


> @JanjaWeed , @Koovie @Sidak @Tshering22 @OrionHunter @IND151 @levina @Capt.Popeye


I'm flying to Mumbai. Doesn't mean the plane is supposed to land in Udhav Thakeray's garage??  Jeeez!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> *Karnataka CM gives Rs 2 extra subsidy to SC, ST milk producers, angers many*
> Bangalore: It seems Karnataka Chief Minister Siddaramaiah does not think that all farmers and villagers are equal. He thinks that poor among some castes are more equal than the others. Siddaramaiah, who openly practises the AHINDA (minorities, other backward classes and Dalits) brand of politics, has gone a step further. He has now announced that the milk produced by Scheduled Castes and Scheduled Tribe milk producers will get Rs 2 extra subsidy.
> 
> This decision has attracted statewide criticism. Even many leaders among the ruling Congress party are openly attacking the Chief Minister for dividing the state on caste lines. They claim that this exclusive subsidy for the SC and ST milk producers is a very bad practice and it will finally create a rift among the farmers and villagers across the state.
> 
> The main opposition BJP has also attacked Siddaramaiah for his blatant caste politics and his 'hatred' for upper castes. Former chief minister and MP BS Yeddyurappa said that he would write a letter to chief minister asking him to extend the same subsidy to all milk producers irrespective of their caste and religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even many leaders among the ruling Congress party are openly attacking the Chief Minister for dividing the state on caste lines.
> Another BJP leader KS Eshwarappa has described the decision as a very dangerous one. He said, "We are happy if the SC and ST get more subsidy for their milk. But what crime the other castes have committed? The chief minister has set a very bad example and such a decision should not be taken in the first place."
> 
> Siddaramaiah extending monitory benefits to a few select castes is not new. A few months ago, he had started a government sponsored state tour only for the Muslim and OBC children. After it led to a statewide protest, he was forced to extend it to all poor children.
> 
> His critics argue that Siddaramaiah has a prejudice against all upper castes and hates them for no reason. They say that his decision is aimed at strengthening his vote bank by promoting only a few castes at the cost of other castes, which are also equally poor.
> 
> Karnataka CM gives Rs 2 extra subsidy to SC, ST milk producers, angers many - IBNLive
> 
> CONGRESS BACK TO ITS OLD GAME AGAIN, HAVEN"T LEARNED A THING.
> 
> @wolfschanzze
> *Tere muh me ghee shakkar.
> Order 66 in full effect
> Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh quits over Four-Year Undergraduate Programme row*
> 
> New Delhi: Amidst protests and confusion over the Four-Year Undergraduate Programme, Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh has resigned from his position. Singh had been adamant on not scrapping the four-year course as against the University Grants Commission order.
> 
> The DU Teachers Association welcomed Singh's resignation saying this will make way for the university to go back to the three-year undergraduate course. "He had no choice. Action should be taken against him. He cannot get away with resigning. We have to look at the policy in which Dinesh Singh was working. Hope the situation at DU will be normal," DUTA President Nandita Narain said.
> 
> The four-year course mess even reached the court on Tuesday as former Delhi University Teachers Association President Aditya Narayan Mishra approached the Supreme Court against the UGC order on scrapping the FYUP. The court refused to take up the case and directed the Delhi High Court to take up the matter. It is likely to come up for hearing on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinesh Singh, the outgoing DU VC, had been adamant on not scrapping the four-year course as against the UGC order.
> Reacting to Singh's resignation, Mishra said, "This is very unfortunate. Someone who has been defending the autonomy of DU has to go. Our fight will continue."
> 
> The All India Students Union members and other students bodies who were protesting against the four-year course broke into celebrations as soon as they got the news of Singh's resignation. They carried out victory marches and victory dances at the North Campus.
> 
> *The Congress pointed fingers at the Narendra Modi government calling the VC's resignation unfortunate. "It is most unfortunate that the DU VC has resigned. The manner in which the NDA government has handled the situation is bad. They have trampled upon the autonomy of an autonomous body, it shows the amount of disrespect the NDA has for institutions. If this is the case they were talking about good days, people have to decide," Congress leader Manish Tewari said*.
> (itni hi autonomous body hai to iski kyun jal rahi hai )
> 
> The DU teachers who are in favour of the FYUP also held a hunger strike on Tuesday. They alleged political interference in the issue and say that the Human Resource Development Ministry and the University Grants Commission are responsible for the mess.
> 
> "It is all a conspiracy. They want students to leave for private universities, 4500 teaching posts are still vacant, the hiring processes is still on. We are protesting against it. Surendra Kumar was attacked yesterday during a TV show by ABVP and NSUI goons, no one has been arrested yet," Mishra said.
> 
> "The HRD and UGC are responsible for everything, who are they who want to run the university? The university does not run from political party offices. We are sitting on a hunger strike," he added.
> 
> Meanwhile, HRD Minister Smriti Irani refused to comment on the row. But the conflict has hit the admissions process, which will not start on Tuesday.
> 
> BTech students who were protesting outside the UGC office have called off their protests after getting assurances from them about their course.
> 
> For other students, DU Principals Association President SK Garg said that the admission process may take a couple of days or even a week more to begin. "Students under the FYUP course will be reorganised, they can be converted. Whenever reforms happen, the time is short," Garg said.
> 
> Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh quits over Four-Year Undergraduate Programme row - IBNLive
> 
> _He will be replaced by a sith apprentice
> _


Congress in Karnataka is digging their own grave again,Appeasement among poor in villages works in opposite direction, makes such communities more ostracized from local villagers as they feel they too are poor and what fault was theirs that they dont get such subsidy while others who are also poor get subsidy.
.Appeasement in jobs and education is a different thing.Congress still has not learnt anything,their appeasement,secularism was rejected by people in recent elections but they somehow think by doing the same wrong again and again people will somehow get fooled and vote for them, times are changing but congress due to lack of leadership is still in slumber and resorts to old tactics.
If a sports team loses a season, it reviews its base and what led to its defeat and thereby brings changes and new tactics, doing the same mistake again will only led to same outcome.Congress should read Sun Tzu-The art of war, i doubt they will.

Coming to DU VC resignation i knew this was coming up and a major head was supposed to roll,Congress is quick to point out fingers that BJP is taking down Autonomy, right now its DU tomorrow it will be JNU and St.Stephens college etc.The shakedown will continue from time to time without attracting attention and churning will continue untill all of them are replaced by center right scholars and think tanks.
Once its done there will be changes in textbooks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> Coming to DU VC resignation i knew something was coming up,right now its DU tomorrow it will be JNU and St.Stephens college etc.The shakedown will continue from time to time without attracting attention and churning will continue untill all of them are replaced by center right scholars and think tanks.
> Once its done there will be changes in textbooks.


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> Third step is to bring down the Left-elitist,intellectual brigade in JNU and other colleges,I am sure it has already started, the latest DU spat with UGC and HRD minister Smriti Irani will escalate and have JNU & DU powers cut drastically.The students will themselves rebel against JNU staff and make them quit on some issue.
> or expect them to go after the Left intellectuals there making them resign and replace them with right wing thinkers who will take their place all this will happen without a single shot being fired or violence.


*The All India Students Union members and other students bodies who were protesting against the four-year course broke into celebrations as soon as they got the news of Singh's resignation. They carried out victory marches and victory dances at the North Campus.*
*
*
Quoted for epicness. 

Next Delhi govt. NDA  BJP for sure. 
That means next DU VC is hand picked from Right wing think tank.
JNU better watch out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> *The All India Students Union members and other students bodies who were protesting against the four-year course broke into celebrations as soon as they got the news of Singh's resignation. They carried out victory marches and victory dances at the North Campus.
> *
> Quoted for epicness.
> 
> Next Delhi govt. NDA  BJP for sure.
> That means next DU VC is hand picked from Right wing think tank.
> JNU better watch out


I am reading Rajiv Malhotras "Breaking India" book nowadays just got it 2 days back from flipkart.He presents a very grim picture of how the NGOs with USA were trying to break India to facilitate conversions.
JNU will have some scandal in coming months i think which will make big heads roll


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> I am reading Rajiv Malhotras "Breaking India" book nowadays just got it 2 days back from flipkart.He presents a very grim picture of how the NGOs with USA were trying to break India to facilitate conversions.
> JNU will have some scandal in coming months i think which will make big heads roll


I can bet my money that it will be a sex scandal involving an older prof and student.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> I can bet my money that it will be a sex scandal involving an older prof and student.


Sex for marks or sex for selection scam etc. that type i guess 

i can imagine barking and tearing into JNU by Arnab in his NOISEHOUR(Newshour).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> Sex for marks or sex for selection scam etc. that type i guess


I don't blame the Profs .... just saying.




wolfschanzze said:


> i can imagine barking and tearing


You forgot to type arnab.... now this means something else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Star Wars said:


> Twitteratis teaching Omar Abdlullah Common sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed , @Koovie @Sidak @Tshering22 @OrionHunter @IND151 @levina @Capt.Popeye



That was a nasty one.


----------



## Tshering22

Ravi Nair said:


> @AugenBlick
> 
> you really think the list with people who have black money is going to face action?
> 
> Especially since BJP too have a lot of people within them who have their knees deep in this.



Why so pessimistic? 

At least there is an action initiated. Be optimistic.


----------



## TejasMk3

wolfschanzze said:


> I am reading Rajiv Malhotras "Breaking India" book nowadays just got it 2 days back from flipkart.He presents a very grim picture of how the NGOs with USA were trying to break India to facilitate conversions.
> JNU will have some scandal in coming months i think which will make big heads roll




It's a really good book and an eye opener into how soft power, human rights, ngos and other such things are put to use.
Esp. interesting was the communist-islamist-EJ nexus, and also the hijacking of many concepts from here into Europe. (not sure if these are a apart of breaking India or his other books). I also like his explanation about "Taraka Sastra" "Purva paksh", and how the lack of these is really what causes types from JNU to blindly accept western ideas and keep hating Indian society (and as a result are hated).
Pretty big fan of the guy.
His other book "Invading the sacred" was released for free on the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

TejasMk3 said:


> It's a really good book and an eye opener into how soft power, human rights, ngos and other such things are put to use.
> Esp. interesting was the communist-islamist-EJ nexus, and also the hijacking of many concepts from here into Europe. (not sure if these are a apart of breaking India or his other books). I also like his explanation about "Taraka Sastra" "Purva paksh", and how the lack of these is really what causes types from JNU to blindly accept western ideas and keep hating Indian society (and as a result are hated).
> Pretty big fan of the guy.
> His other book "Invading the sacred" was released for free on the net.


Do you have links for the book Invading the sacred? i am planning to read his other books, indiras net etc. after i am finished with this,
An eye opener into what these organizations are doing covertly and how our own people help them willingly and unwillingly.


----------



## TejasMk3

wolfschanzze said:


> Do you have links for the book Invading the sacred? i am planning to read his other books, indiras net etc. after i am finished with this,
> An eye opener into what these organizations are doing covertly and how our own people help them willingly and unwillingly.


Here ya go. 
http://rajivmalhotra.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Invading-the-Sacred-Final.pdf

Also for people who want the concise version of what his books are about, and a general idea about each book, he travels and talks a lot about his books, his talks on them should give you a general Idea about what concepts are discussed in detail in his books. Youtube Rajiv Malhotra and you'll find lots of stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

TejasMk3 said:


> Here ya go.
> http://rajivmalhotra.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Invading-the-Sacred-Final.pdf
> 
> Also for people who want the concise version of what his books are about, and a general idea about each book, he travels and talks a lot about his books, his talks on them should give you a general Idea about what concepts are discussed in detail in his books. Youtube Rajiv Malhotra and you'll find lots of stuff.


Thanks for the links 
We need people like him to chair a strategic committee funded by GOI which will train, research into indian culture ,history and attend seminars to put forward our theories,"Indian history written and told by Indians instead of Foreigners".
BJP should try to get such people on board and bring the necessary changes in text books in future.


----------



## Soumitra

[quote="AugenBlick, post: 5832499, member: 154603"*]*
*Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh quits over Four-Year Undergraduate Programme row*

New Delhi: Amidst protests and confusion over the Four-Year Undergraduate Programme, Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh has resigned from his position. Singh had been adamant on not scrapping the four-year course as against the University Grants Commission order.

The DU Teachers Association welcomed Singh's resignation saying this will make way for the university to go back to the three-year undergraduate course. "He had no choice. Action should be taken against him. He cannot get away with resigning. We have to look at the policy in which Dinesh Singh was working. Hope the situation at DU will be normal," DUTA President Nandita Narain said.

The four-year course mess even reached the court on Tuesday as former Delhi University Teachers Association President Aditya Narayan Mishra approached the Supreme Court against the UGC order on scrapping the FYUP. The court refused to take up the case and directed the Delhi High Court to take up the matter. It is likely to come up for hearing on Wednesday.






Dinesh Singh, the outgoing DU VC, had been adamant on not scrapping the four-year course as against the UGC order.
Reacting to Singh's resignation, Mishra said, "This is very unfortunate. Someone who has been defending the autonomy of DU has to go. Our fight will continue."

The All India Students Union members and other students bodies who were protesting against the four-year course broke into celebrations as soon as they got the news of Singh's resignation. They carried out victory marches and victory dances at the North Campus.

*The Congress pointed fingers at the Narendra Modi government calling the VC's resignation unfortunate. "It is most unfortunate that the DU VC has resigned. The manner in which the NDA government has handled the situation is bad. They have trampled upon the autonomy of an autonomous body, it shows the amount of disrespect the NDA has for institutions. If this is the case they were talking about good days, people have to decide," Congress leader Manish Tewari said*.
(itni hi autonomous body hai to iski kyun jal rahi hai )

The DU teachers who are in favour of the FYUP also held a hunger strike on Tuesday. They alleged political interference in the issue and say that the Human Resource Development Ministry and the University Grants Commission are responsible for the mess.

"It is all a conspiracy. They want students to leave for private universities, 4500 teaching posts are still vacant, the hiring processes is still on. We are protesting against it. Surendra Kumar was attacked yesterday during a TV show by ABVP and NSUI goons, no one has been arrested yet," Mishra said.

"The HRD and UGC are responsible for everything, who are they who want to run the university? The university does not run from political party offices. We are sitting on a hunger strike," he added.

Meanwhile, HRD Minister Smriti Irani refused to comment on the row. But the conflict has hit the admissions process, which will not start on Tuesday.

BTech students who were protesting outside the UGC office have called off their protests after getting assurances from them about their course.

For other students, DU Principals Association President SK Garg said that the admission process may take a couple of days or even a week more to begin. "Students under the FYUP course will be reorganised, they can be converted. Whenever reforms happen, the time is short," Garg said.

Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh quits over Four-Year Undergraduate Programme row - IBNLive

_He will be replaced by a sith apprentice 
_[/quote]

There is some confusion whether he has resigned or not

The budget is expected to come on 10th July. Eagerly waiting for his comprehensive policy statement


----------



## AugenBlick

Soumitra said:


> [quote="AugenBlick, post: 5832499, member: 154603"*]*
> *Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh quits over Four-Year Undergraduate Programme row*
> 
> New Delhi: Amidst protests and confusion over the Four-Year Undergraduate Programme, Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh has resigned from his position. Singh had been adamant on not scrapping the four-year course as against the University Grants Commission order.
> 
> The DU Teachers Association welcomed Singh's resignation saying this will make way for the university to go back to the three-year undergraduate course. "He had no choice. Action should be taken against him. He cannot get away with resigning. We have to look at the policy in which Dinesh Singh was working. Hope the situation at DU will be normal," DUTA President Nandita Narain said.
> 
> The four-year course mess even reached the court on Tuesday as former Delhi University Teachers Association President Aditya Narayan Mishra approached the Supreme Court against the UGC order on scrapping the FYUP. The court refused to take up the case and directed the Delhi High Court to take up the matter. It is likely to come up for hearing on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinesh Singh, the outgoing DU VC, had been adamant on not scrapping the four-year course as against the UGC order.
> Reacting to Singh's resignation, Mishra said, "This is very unfortunate. Someone who has been defending the autonomy of DU has to go. Our fight will continue."
> 
> The All India Students Union members and other students bodies who were protesting against the four-year course broke into celebrations as soon as they got the news of Singh's resignation. They carried out victory marches and victory dances at the North Campus.
> 
> *The Congress pointed fingers at the Narendra Modi government calling the VC's resignation unfortunate. "It is most unfortunate that the DU VC has resigned. The manner in which the NDA government has handled the situation is bad. They have trampled upon the autonomy of an autonomous body, it shows the amount of disrespect the NDA has for institutions. If this is the case they were talking about good days, people have to decide," Congress leader Manish Tewari said*.
> (itni hi autonomous body hai to iski kyun jal rahi hai )
> 
> The DU teachers who are in favour of the FYUP also held a hunger strike on Tuesday. They alleged political interference in the issue and say that the Human Resource Development Ministry and the University Grants Commission are responsible for the mess.
> 
> "It is all a conspiracy. They want students to leave for private universities, 4500 teaching posts are still vacant, the hiring processes is still on. We are protesting against it. Surendra Kumar was attacked yesterday during a TV show by ABVP and NSUI goons, no one has been arrested yet," Mishra said.
> 
> "The HRD and UGC are responsible for everything, who are they who want to run the university? The university does not run from political party offices. We are sitting on a hunger strike," he added.
> 
> Meanwhile, HRD Minister Smriti Irani refused to comment on the row. But the conflict has hit the admissions process, which will not start on Tuesday.
> 
> BTech students who were protesting outside the UGC office have called off their protests after getting assurances from them about their course.
> 
> For other students, DU Principals Association President SK Garg said that the admission process may take a couple of days or even a week more to begin. "Students under the FYUP course will be reorganised, they can be converted. Whenever reforms happen, the time is short," Garg said.
> 
> Delhi University Vice Chancellor Dinesh Singh quits over Four-Year Undergraduate Programme row - IBNLive
> 
> _He will be replaced by a sith apprentice
> _



There is some confusion whether he has resigned or not

The budget is expected to come on 10th July. Eagerly waiting for his comprehensive policy statement[/quote]
Well he declared that he offered but is yet to hand it in.
No doubt it will be accepted.
Not too much expectations for this years budget though , Next year we will see Modi in full action


----------



## Soumitra

Partial Rollback on Train Fare Hike with Eye on Maharashtra Election - NDTV



> Second-class fares for journeys that are less than 80 kilometres on suburban trains will not be increased, the government has decided, a move that will benefit lakhs of commuters in the financial capital of Mumbai and other metros like Kolkata and Chennai.


----------



## Chronos

Tshering22 said:


> Why so pessimistic?
> 
> At least there is an action initiated. Be optimistic.



Pessimism is a coping mechanism. I expect the worst, but inside my mind, I wish the best.


----------



## AugenBlick

Ravi Nair said:


> Pessimism is a coping mechanism. I expect the worst, but inside my mind, I wish the best.


It is the winning strategy actually.
If you are right, you find solace in your foresight.( I told you so schadenfreude )
If you are wrong , the surprise is always pleasant.


----------



## Jason bourne

Patriotic Tweeples(PT) Meet of the Social Media Foundation of Dr Subramanian Swamy is being held at New Delhi on Sunday 14th Sept 2014 from 12 noon to 6 pm, Please block your dates and attend


----------



## cloud_9

Maharashtra okays 16% quota for Marathas, 5% for Muslims


> MUMBAI: In the wake of NCP president Sharad Pawar's ultimatum to chief minister Prithviraj Chavan, the state cabinet on Wednesday approved a populist proposal with an eye on the ensuing assembly elections to provide 16% reservation for backward Marathas and 5 per cent for Muslims in education and government jobs. As a result, the total reservation will be 73 per cent. In neighbouring Andhra Pradesh, reservation has crossed the mark of 83 per cent, while in Tamil Nadu, it is 69 per cent.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481866440216043520


----------



## Chronos

@wolfschanzze 

was KC Rao always a big political player.

I mean, I have always heard of the legendary NTR. Chandra Babu Naidu. Jagan Mohan Reddy. I knew of the Owaisi brothers.

For me at least, KC Rao became noticeable this year. How come I never heard of the guy before?


----------



## TejasMk3

IB redflags entry of Wahhabi preachers into India - Rediff.com India News

*An IB report says some 25,000 preachers of the extreme Wahhabi form of Islam came to India last year as visitors, reports Vicky Nanjappa.*

The ultra conservative brand of ‘Wahhabi Islam’ is gaining ground in India, according to a report by the Intelligence Bureau. The report reveals that at least 25,000 scholars preaching the conservative brand of Islam have visited India in 2013 and participated in events that have drawn in crowds of over 12 lakh people.

These preachers enter the country as visitors from across 20 countries, especially Saudi Arabia, and participate in events and preach their conservative, hardline doctrine to the youth. The IB report also says that most of these preachers attended events in Uttar Pradesh, Rajasthan, Chhattisgarh, the erstwhile Andhra Pradesh, Kerala, Bihar, Maharashtra and Jharkhand.

Experts added that during these events held by the Wahhabi preachers, the focus is on the implementation of the Sharia law in its strictest form. “They speak of the importance of the law and how it is the only way to save Islam from attacks,” said an IB official.

When asked who organises these events, authorities told _Rediff.com_ that most of the events are organised by Tablighi Jamaats, who adopt a back-to-basics approach to Islam. 

Other than the Tablighi Jamaat invitations, scholars preaching the Wahhabi doctrine were also invited by organisations such as the Ahl-e-Hadis and others, said an IB official.

Officials further added that most Indian Mujahideen operatives, who are in their custody, speak highly of the Wahhabi form of Islam. In fact, Yasin Bhatkal, the man behind the Indian branch of the Indian Mujahideen, which is responsible for several terror attacks in India, has said the IM was formed with the intention of implementing the Sharia law in the country.

Apart from the security threat from the indoctrination of some of the youth through these seminars, there is also a chance of hell breaking loose within the Muslim community too.

For, the overwhelming majority of India's Muslim subscribe to the moderate form of Islam. However, the worry is the gradual rise in the number of Muslims subscribing to the Wahhabi form of Islam. According to IB, around 10 years ago, this number was insignificant. Today, however, it fears that the number may have increased.

Officials say the trend needs to be kept in check. for which the hardcore preachers entering the country should be thoroughly vetted and their events should be looked into. 

--------------------------------------------------


wow that last govt,was totally sleeping.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

TejasMk3 said:


> wow that last govt,was totally sleeping.


They were in bed with the Wahhabis


----------



## GreenFoe

I have three new Books (can share them) 

1.Magnificent Delusion by Hussain Haqquani
2.The Wrong Enemy by Carlotta Gall
3.Fighting to the End: The _Pakistan Army's Way of War by Christiana fair_


----------



## arp2041

@levina @GreenFoe @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @scorpionx @DRAY @Android @Soumitra @Jason bourne @jha 

SICULAR XI VS. SAFFRON XI !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TejasMk3

arp2041 said:


> @levina @GreenFoe @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @scorpionx @DRAY @Android @Soumitra @Jason bourne @jha
> 
> SICULAR XI VS. SAFFRON XI !!!!




Warning:Reduce your volume at the start, quite shrill!


Also...I was expecting a Rahul/Mani Shanker iyer own goal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @levina @GreenFoe @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @scorpionx @DRAY @Android @Soumitra @Jason bourne @jha
> 
> SICULAR XI VS. SAFFRON XI !!!!


One of the funniest of the lot. Pappu's own goal & Jaitly's injury part was hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

I loved when Digwijay got the ball in his mouth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

scorpionx said:


> I loved when Digwijay got the ball in his mouth



Did u chk out the goal keeper of BJP. The BEST any team can have!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

arp2041 said:


> Did u chk out the goal keeper of BJP. The BEST any team can have!!!


Goal keeper cum Captain now. Hope he understands the rigging machinery of Bengal soon and get this useless government down in the next corporation and assembly election as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

scorpionx said:


> Goal keeper cum Captain now. Hope he understands the rigging machinery of Bengal soon and get this useless government down in the next corporation and assembly election as well.



Don't worry, in the absence of LoP even the Next Chief Election Commissioner will be a Modi Bhakt!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

scorpionx said:


> Goal keeper cum Captain now. Hope he understands the rigging machinery of Bengal soon and get this useless government down in the next corporation and assembly election as well.


It took nearly 30 odd years to uproot leftists from Bengal after long hard struggle. But at the end left got replaced by another set of left. Would need a massive upheaval by BJP to change the mindset of Bengalis.. & embrace the change! I hope BJP manages to make major inroads into the state & dent the monopoly by the current political players in West Bengal.



arp2041 said:


> Don't worry, in the absence of LoP even the Next Chief Election Commissioner will be a Modi Bhakt!!!


Let's saffronise the East.. the North East & the whole lot. Needs to eradicate congress.. & any other party carrying that name. There should be a law passed in the Parliament to make the word 'Congress' illegal & no party should be allowed to use it anymore!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## scorpionx

JanjaWeed said:


> It took nearly 30 odd years to uproot leftists from Bengal after long hard struggle. But at the end left got replaced by another set of left. Would need a massive upheaval by BJP to change the mindset of Bengalis.. & embrace the change! I hope BJP manages to make major inroads into the state & dent the monopoly by the current political players in West Bengal.


The change is already happening,bro.In a lot of assembly seats including Mamata's own Bhawanipore, BJP was actually leading by a healthy margins in LS election. That's why she got quite paranoid and trying to blow some fresh winds to her arch enemy, the lefts. Moral lapse at its best..



arp2041 said:


> Don't worry, in the absence of LoP even the Next Chief Election Commissioner will be a Modi Bhakt!!!


The EC in LS election was a complete A-hole. Don't know how come such substandard people get such vital jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

arp2041 said:


> Did u chk out the goal keeper of BJP. The BEST any team can have!!!



Amit Shah as goal Keeper


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> Let's saffronise the East.. the North East & the whole lot. Needs to eradicate congress.. & any other party carrying that name. There should be a law passed in the Parliament to make the word 'Congress' illegal & no party should be allowed to use it anymore!








Also what do you think my profile pic is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

scorpionx said:


> The change is already happening,bro.In a lot of assembly seats including Mamata's own Bhawanipore, BJP was actually leading by a healthy margins in LS election. That's why she got quite paranoid and trying to blow some fresh winds to her arch enemy, the lefts. Moral lapse at its best..
> 
> 
> The EC in LS election was a complete A-hole. Don't know how come such substandard people get such vital jobs.


WB has always been bit slow in adapting to the changing political wind in India. It took quite a while for them to move from far left to mid left. I hope the transition from here on will be much quicker... & the kind of politics practiced by Mamta will only hasten the process!



AugenBlick said:


> Also what do you think my profile pic is.


wow.. saffron is out of the bottle.. you can't put it back now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul9090

*Will clear Rs 35K cr more road projects in 8-10 days: Nitin Gadkari*


Having recently cleared stalled highway projects worth Rs 40,000 crore, the government is now set to sort out issues relating to pending schemes involving an expenditure of Rs 35,000 crore over the next 8-10 days, Union Minister Nitin Gadkari said on Thursday.

“I have already cleared projects worth Rs 40,000 crore of the Rs 75,000 crore stalled projects. I will sort out the issues involving the remaining ones in the next 8-10 days,” Gadkari, Minister of Road, Transport and Highways, said addressing a function to commemorate 142nd foundation day of the Mumbai Port Trust.

Gadkari said some 265 road and national highway projects worth Rs 75,000 crore were stalled due to reasons ranging from land acquisition to environmental clearance and had turned into Non-performing Assets, with several companies executing those going for Corporate Debt Restructuring. “The issues mainly involve land acquisition and delays in clearances from ministries like the Railways, Defence and Environment and Forests,” he said.

In a boost to the infrastructure sector, the transport ministry had last Monday approved worth over Rs 40,000 crore of highway projects to be implemented over the next couple of years. The government is committed to develop Mumbai as a world class city, Gadkari said, adding, a state-of-the-art passenger terminal would be built at the Mumbai Port.

The Minister also said he has drawn up a plan to augment infrastructure in the megapolis and announced setting up of a committee under former chairperson of the Mumbai Port Trust Rani Jadhav to suggest ways for optimum use of the 1,800 acres of land in possession of the trust.
The committee, which will have experts from different fields, will hold public consultations before finalising its report and submitting it within three months.

The plan includes, among other things, building world class cruise terminal, new waterways projects, a 500-room floating hotel to be anchored off the Raj Bhavan coast, 3-4 floating restaurants, a Ferris Wheel on the lines of the London Eye and marinas and jetties to promote intra-city water transport in Mumbai.

Gadkari said the estimated value of the port trust land is around Rs 75,000 crore and categorically ruled out handing it over private builders.
“Port Trust land is a public property and none of it will be given to private builders,” he said. Once the committee submits its report, the government will float international tenders for execution on a Build-Operate-Transfer basis, he added.

Gadkari said his ministry will soon commission a study to the Indian Roads Research Organisation to understand, analyse and suggest remedies to traffic bottlenecks in Mumbai. “This report, when ready, will be handed over to the Maharashtra government for implementation,” he said.

No luxury of 'honeymoon period' for my govt, Narendra Modi says - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

*A few thoughts as we complete a month in office*

Dear Friends,

Today our Government completes a month in office. The support and affection of the people has been overwhelming and this inspires us to work even harder.

67 years of previous governments is nothing compared to 1 month, but I do want to say that in the last month, our entire team has devoted every single moment for the welfare of the people. *Every decision we took has been guided solely by national interest.*

When we took over a month ago, I kept thinking that I am new to this place and some people believed that I would take at least a year or even two to learn the intricacies of the working of the Central Government. Fortunately, a month later that thought does not exist any longer in my mind. My confidence and determination has increased tremendously and I credit a substantial part of this to the collective experience and wisdom of my ministerial colleagues and also to my experiences as a four time Chief Minister. The affection of the people and support from officials has also added to this confidence in large measure.

*Over the past few days I have been meeting Ministers and Officials from various departments who have been making detailed presentations to me. I must share that these presentations have enabled a wonderful exchange of thoughts and ideas and we have come up with excellent roadmaps for the various ministries and departments.*

CMs of several states have met me in the past month. They have extended their good wishes and talked about issues concerning their state. I look forward to working closely with them in the times to come.

I feel there are areas where surely we need to improve. A big challenge I am facing in Delhi is to convey to a select group of people about our intentions and sincerity to bring a positive change in this country. These are people who are both within and outside the government system. There have been some instances in the last month with which our Government had nothing to do yet these controversies have persisted. I don’t blame anybody but I surely feel that we need to strengthen systems whereby the right things are communicated to the right people at the right time. Hopefully things will change then.

*Every new Government has something that friends in the media like to call a ‘honeymoon period.’ Previous governments had the luxury of extending this ‘honeymoon period’ upto a hundred days and even beyond. Not unexpectedly I don’t have any such luxury. Forget hundred days, the series of allegations began in less than a hundred hours. But when one is working with the sole aim of serving the nation determinately, these things do not matter. That is why I keep working and that is most satisfying*.

26th of June is an important date for me. It marks the completion of one month of our journey to fulfil the aspirations of the people. This day is also another landmark day, when in 1975 I witnessed an important phase that taught me the significance of a vibrant democracy. 26th June was the day when the Emergency started, having been imposed an evening earlier. As a youngster, I have several memories of those testing times.

The Emergency surely stands out as one of the darkest periods in our history and is a grim reminder of the dangers associated with subverting freedom of speech, press, expression and silencing opposition. Our democracy will not sustain if we can’t guarantee freedom of speech and expression. Today is also a day to reaffirm our pledge to safeguard these values and at the same time create strong institutions through good governance so that that we never ever see those dark days again.

Once again I salute the people of India for their strong support and good wishes as we complete a month in office. I assure you that we are committed to taking India to greater heights in the years to come.

Yours,
*





Narendra Modi
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Delhi Metro's Mandi House-Central Secretariat line opens - The Times of India

Delhites will definitely know the importance of this. It will immensely help in decongestion of Rajiv Chowk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Watching live debate on timesnow about this court summons to Gandhis. This Surjewala guy is really driving my BP high! I don't even know why they call him for a debate.. this guy just wouldn't allow anyone else to speak! A fucking moron of the highest order! aaarrggghhhhhh


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> Watching live debate on timesnow about this court summons to Gandhis. This Surjewala guy is really driving my BP high! I don't even know why they call him for a debate.. this guy just wouldn't allow anyone else to speak! A fucking moron of the highest order! aaarrggghhhhhh



The other option they have is Sanjay Jha


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> The other option they have is Sanjay Jha


They are all the same.. & they got another young lady from Delhi called Ragini or something. These lot's job is only to hijack the debate by keep on talking over others when they are caught with their pants down. I don't understand why these guys are even invited to the tv studios when you know very well that they won't allow anyone else to speak! They really make viewers blood boil to the core!


----------



## gslv

LOL , Subbu swami called surjewalla demented and asked him to get his brain checked. Damn funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> Watching live debate on timesnow about this court summons to Gandhis. This Surjewala guy is really driving my BP high! I don't even know why they call him for a debate.. this guy just wouldn't allow anyone else to speak! A fucking moron of the highest order! aaarrggghhhhhh


I was watching NDTV election result analysis with pranoy Roy. (yeah I know... wanted to see the a$$ burn )
Arun shorie was asked to give tips to congress and tell them what went wrong and he says to Ashwini kumar i think,


> Its not that you shout and win a debate on TV and the issue is settled , you also need substance






begins at 1h 17m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

gslv said:


> LOL , Subbu swami called surjewalla demented and asked him to get his brain checked. Damn funny.


That guy not just demented.. he is mentally bankrupt! Guy just keep on barking like a mad dog!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

JanjaWeed said:


> That guy not just demented.. he is mentally bankrupt! Guy just keep on barking like a mad dog!



Actually not. Very smart guy. He filibustered the debate by talking _(mostly rubbish) _but doing so continuously & in a normal tone to the point where nothing got discussed. Neither Subramanium Swamy nor Mahesh Jethmalani got to make their points. Effectively he undercut the debate & prevented viewers from understanding the merits or otherwise of the case. That was the job he was sent to do & he did it. Brilliantly.



gslv said:


> LOL , Subbu swami called surjewalla demented and asked him to get his brain checked. Damn funny.






JanjaWeed said:


> That guy not just demented.. he is mentally bankrupt! Guy just keep on barking like a mad dog!



See how good he was. You are discussing him & not the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Bang Galore said:


> Actually not. Very smart guy. He filibustered the debate by talking _(mostly rubbish) _but doing so continuously & in a normal tone to the point where nothing got discussed. Neither Subramanium Swamy nor Mahesh Jethmalani got to make their points. Effectively he undercut the debate & prevented viewers from understanding the merits or otherwise of the case. That was the job he was sent to do & he did it. Brilliantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how good he was. You are discussing him & not the case.


Live TV | Watch Times Now, Zoom TV, ET Now News Online - Indiatimes Live
Arnab on fire


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> Actually not. Very smart guy. He filibustered the debate by talking _(mostly rubbish) _but doing so continuously & in a normal tone to the point where nothing got discussed. Neither Subramanium Swamy nor Mahesh Jethmalani got to make their points. Effectively he undercut the debate & prevented viewers from understanding the merits or otherwise of the case. That was the job he was sent to do & he did it. Brilliantly.
> See how good he was. You are discussing him & not the case.


Well.. that's what they tried collectively prior to the polls... but where did that leave them? As a viewer it only convinced me to believe that Congress has a lot to hide.. & are guilty as charged. Hence they were trying to block the debate on the subject. If they got nothing to hide or have a counter argument, why would they try to subvert the debate? 
When you have spokespersons of such kind.. they may succeed in blocking an objective debate temporarily... but only end up raising the suspicions among the masses due to such act.. & more incentive for people to get to the bottom of the issue!


----------



## Bang Galore

JanjaWeed said:


> Well.. that's what they tried collectively prior to the polls... but where did that leave them? As a viewer it only convinced me to believe that Congress has a lot to hide.. & are guilty as charged. Hence they were trying to block the debate on the subject. If they got nothing to hide or have a counter argument, why would they try to subvert the debate?
> When you have spokespersons of such kind.. they may succeed in blocking an objective debate temporarily... but only end up raising the suspicions among the masses due to such act.. & more incentive for people to get to the bottom of the issue!



That may very well be true but he is doing what the old adage say._ If you have law on your side, hammer away at the law; if you have witnesses on your side, hammer away at the witnesses; if you have neither the law nor the witnesses on your side, hammer the table._ That was precisely what he did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Can anyone tell what exactly is the case against Sonia and Rahul? did not see the debate from beginning and by the time I tuned in it was just shouting and no understanding of the issue


----------



## AugenBlick

Soumitra said:


> Can anyone tell what exactly is the case against Sonia and Rahul? did not see the debate from beginning and by the time I tuned in it was just shouting and no understanding of the issue


Very simple.
in 1937 i think Nehru floated a trust to foster media, with then about 1 lakh rupees. 
This trust opened many papers like National Herald and Quami Awam and so on. 
The assets of this trust is like 5000 cr now
And the Maa-beta opened a company and purchased it for small change, form the government/trustee and converted to private land.
Read this link for full Info
Sonia, Rahul and the National Herald scam: Niti Central Impact | India News Analysis and Op-Ed Commentary | Politics | Governance | Economic Freedom | National Interest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> That may very well be true but he is doing what the old adage say._ If you have law on your side, hammer away at the law; if you have witnesses on your side, hammer away at the witnesses; if you have neither the law nor the witnesses on your side, hammer the table._ That was precisely what he did.


watching him the way he was blabbering around.. I felt like hammering him away!


----------



## JanjaWeed

*30 days of Modi Sarkaar*





@Nair saab @arp2041 @Star Wars @AugenBlick @scorpionx @Soumitra @Roybot @Jason bourne @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @jha 

Congrats, Maharashtra also won, neither will SC approve 73% reservation nor 5% reservation based on religion............

But there will be huge Hindu consolidation against Con & N-Con-P in Maharashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

@JanjaWeed 
A bit too dramatic  with a few hyperbole,but they did work a lot & i like it



arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @jha
> 
> Congrats, Maharashtra also won, neither will SC approve 73% reservation nor 5% reservation based on religion............
> 
> But there will be huge Hindu consolidation against Con & N-Con-P in Maharashtra.


It's like the congress wants to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Ravi Nair said:


> @wolfschanzze
> 
> was KC Rao always a big political player.
> 
> I mean, I have always heard of the legendary NTR. Chandra Babu Naidu. Jagan Mohan Reddy. I knew of the Owaisi brothers.
> 
> For me at least, KC Rao became noticeable this year. How come I never heard of the guy before?


He was a fringe player, Neither does have his caste demographic numbers like Reddy,Kapu etc.(you know how it is in AP caste votes etc.)

He was in Congress, later jumped to TDP. in 2000 he was deputy speaker, When he was not offered a better post in TDP (Home Ministry) he resigned and resurrected the ghost of Telangana which was dead in 1960' claiming Seemandhra people were exploiting and suppressing Telangana people which is untrue.The irony is this guys ancestors are themselves migrants from Andhra region 2 generations ago and he wants to kick out all andhra people out of TG.
In true Goebbelsian style he used the "Big Lie" Propaganda the make untruths as truth .Naive TG people in rural areas,illeterates and students from rural areas believed him as he promised them the Moon, Almost a 1000 kids have committed suicide due to his words thinking they are helping the TG cause.
slip up of Chidambaram of TG statement in 2008 suddenly gave new life to TG as even youth were getting fed up and the movement was losing steam
From then on it was all games, he was pro congress till TG bill was passed, then open for BJP and again now with MIM as he wants to consolidate Minority votebank.Still his party doesn't have the cadre support of TDP or Congress in rural areas.
This guy is a opportunist, never trust him.
In political circles its general knowledge that during YSR rule his TG cause was pacified by huge sum of money, once YSR died he exploited the situation with no strong leader of congress in AP left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @jha
> 
> Congrats, Maharashtra also won, neither will SC approve 73% reservation nor 5% reservation based on religion............
> 
> But there will be huge Hindu consolidation against Con & N-Con-P in Maharashtra.


Even Congressis themselves are aware that it's not going to happen. Those kinda stunts were struck down in the past in various other states. It's nothing but a poll gimmick. What amazes me is the fact that Congress still thinks they can fool the public despite the spanking they got from public only a month ago! Congress is like one of those wenches who likes to be spanked all the time!


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @jha
> 
> Congrats, Maharashtra also won, neither will SC approve 73% reservation nor 5% reservation based on religion............
> 
> But there will be huge Hindu consolidation against Con & N-Con-P in Maharashtra.


BTW source?
did anyone even move against it in the SC?


----------



## arp2041

AugenBlick said:


> BTW source?
> did anyone even move against it in the SC?



No one will have to move, the Govt. itself needs an APPROVAL from SC for it's implementation.


----------



## AugenBlick

arp2041 said:


> No one will have to move, the Govt. itself needs an APPROVAL from SC for it's implementation.


But chavan said it is effective immediately


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


> @JanjaWeed
> A bit too dramatic  with a few hyperbole,but they did work a lot & i like it


For 30 days.. they did indeed do quite a bit, compared to UPA's one & only RTI in 10 years of their rule!


----------



## Grevion

Thats one of the biggest reason for my disliking for the congress..always playing the reservation cards.
Apparently every political party is involved in it but the congresis are the worst or rather say the best in it. 
The bloody party even asked the people for their casts in the 2011 census the worst nightmare for this country inthe 21st century

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

arp2041 said:


> @levina @GreenFoe @JanjaWeed @scorpionx @Ravi Nair @scorpionx @DRAY @Android @Soumitra @Jason bourne @jha
> 
> SICULAR XI VS. SAFFRON XI !!!!


Awesome video, Rahuls self goal into diggy mouth was funny.
and Mohan bhagwat giving red card lol


----------



## wolfschanzze

scorpionx said:


> The change is already happening,bro.In a lot of assembly seats including Mamata's own Bhawanipore, BJP was actually leading by a healthy margins in LS election. That's why she got quite paranoid and trying to blow some fresh winds to her arch enemy, the lefts. Moral lapse at its best..
> 
> 
> The EC in LS election was a complete A-hole. Don't know how come such substandard people get such vital jobs.


Funny thing is Bengalis produced Nationalists like Vivekananda, Aurbindo,Tagore and were center right,How and when Left infiltrated it and turned them against is a mystery.


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> Funny thing is Bengalis produced Nationalists like Vivekananda, Aurbindo,Tagore and were center right,How and when Left infiltrated it and turned them against is a mystery.


Do you know the Biggest weapon of the political left? Their trojan Horse?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

wolfschanzze said:


> Funny thing is Bengalis produced Nationalists like Vivekananda, Aurbindo,Tagore and were center right,How and when Left infiltrated it and turned them against is a mystery.


Internal conflicts within elite congressi ranks, lack of communication between top leaders with the general masses, brutal suppression of the naxalites and peasantry uprising in late 60's to be precise.


----------



## wolfschanzze

*Chandrababu Naidu claims exodus of business from Telangana to Andhra Pradesh*
DC | June 26, 2014, 16.06 pm IST



Printer-friendly version
Send by email






Picture used for representational purpose (Photo: PTI)
*Hyderabad*: Telugu Desam Party claims on its officials Facebook page that there is a mass migration of industries and commercial houses from Telangana to Andhra Pradesh, lacking supporting statistics.

While the list of firms shifting base to the state has not been revealed on the Facebook but to support its claim a colourful and graphically done image is posted which reads that as many as 700 companies have moved to Andhra Pradesh.

The post, which has no validation, reads that Andhra Pradesh is the new business hot spot and industrialists are moving to the state, as they trust the leadership of Chandrababu Naidu.

“Andhra Pradesh is the new business hot spot! Trust on CBN’s leadership inspiring businessmen to set up businesses!! A strong belief that the new state under the dynamic leadership of CBN will bring with it several new opportunities has motivated 700 small and medium businesses to register offices and move to the residuary state of Andhra Pradesh. Definitely a good sign for the coming future!” reads the post.






*Post on Telugu Desam Party's official Facebook page*

Naidu also tweeted that he had “a productive meeting with executives from Isuzu motors and discussed on their expansion plan in AP”.



States:
Andhra Pradesh
Chandrababu Naidu claims exodus of business from Telangana to Andhra Pradesh

This is what i was Worried about ,KCR still twiddling his thumbs while, business houses move out to andhra under CBN rule.
@nair @AugenBlick @Android @Soumitra @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

scorpionx said:


> Internal conflicts within elite congressi ranks, lack of communication between top leaders with the general masses, brutal suppression of the naxalites and peasantry uprising in late 60's to be precise.


Yes the left were strong in AP too, but slowly they became redundant Pro-Development CM like ntr etc., while they prospered in Bengal and Kerala,Come to think of it all the Maoist leaders are from AP.



AugenBlick said:


> Do you know the Biggest weapon of the political left? Their trojan Horse?


You mean their ideology?


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> Yes the left were strong in AP too, but slowly they became redundant Pro-Development CM like ntr etc., while they prospered in Bengal and Kerala,Come to think of it all the Maoist leaders are from AP.
> 
> 
> You mean their ideology?


Yup . They begin with the most covert ideology.
Equalism.
You first become an equalist , preaching equality for all and slowly you cross the line of righteousness and reach a point where you conduct intellectual dishonesty to bring equality. e.g. - Ignoring muslim crimes and severely punishing Hindu so called crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> Yup . They begin with the most covert ideology.
> Equalism.
> You first become an equalist , preaching equality for all and slowly you cross the line of righteousness and reach a point where you conduct intellectual dishonesty to bring equality. e.g. - Ignoring muslim crimes and severely punishing Hindu so called crimes.


Actually they would have tried the same with muslims too, since the muslims dont tolerate Bullsh*t of Left or others and think only theirs is right, their strategy fails on them,while it works on hindus as we are raised to accept everybody as equals and tolerant,accomodating Therefore, the strategy of trojan horse works on hindus who later become apologists for everything under the sun.The more you Apologize the more they insult and punish until you reach a point where you start hating your religion,culture, nation,parents, even yourself for being so backward and the only progressive way out is to join the Left,that's their strategy.
To counter this strategy, Hindus should stop Apologizing for everything and "tell them this is who we are accept us and put up with it or f*ck off".
Offense is the Best Defence,You play defence always they keep slamming you always.Once you start attacking back, they will calm down thinking "hey these people retaliate, so why take the risk,let's calm down a bit".
That is my suggestion to every neutral,secular,apologetic hindu.
Realize that others have many drawbacks yet they cover them up and present themselves as paragons of virtue and only show your drawbacks as something barbaric and need to be shunned.
Reverse their strategy,Don't Apologize and attack back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

wolfschanzze said:


> *Chandrababu Naidu claims exodus of business from Telangana to Andhra Pradesh*
> DC | June 26, 2014, 16.06 pm IST
> 
> 
> 
> Printer-friendly version
> Send by email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture used for representational purpose (Photo: PTI)
> *Hyderabad*: Telugu Desam Party claims on its officials Facebook page that there is a mass migration of industries and commercial houses from Telangana to Andhra Pradesh, lacking supporting statistics.
> 
> While the list of firms shifting base to the state has not been revealed on the Facebook but to support its claim a colourful and graphically done image is posted which reads that as many as 700 companies have moved to Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> The post, which has no validation, reads that Andhra Pradesh is the new business hot spot and industrialists are moving to the state, as they trust the leadership of Chandrababu Naidu.
> 
> “Andhra Pradesh is the new business hot spot! Trust on CBN’s leadership inspiring businessmen to set up businesses!! A strong belief that the new state under the dynamic leadership of CBN will bring with it several new opportunities has motivated 700 small and medium businesses to register offices and move to the residuary state of Andhra Pradesh. Definitely a good sign for the coming future!” reads the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Post on Telugu Desam Party's official Facebook page*
> 
> Naidu also tweeted that he had “a productive meeting with executives from Isuzu motors and discussed on their expansion plan in AP”.
> 
> 
> 
> States:
> Andhra Pradesh
> Chandrababu Naidu claims exodus of business from Telangana to Andhra Pradesh
> 
> This is what i was Worried about ,KCR still twiddling his thumbs while, business houses move out to andhra under CBN rule.
> @nair @AugenBlick @Android @Soumitra @JanjaWeed


Good stuff... KCR can sit & spend from the savings left behind by the good work done by successive governments previously.. while Chandrababu Naidu can create one more IT hub in Seemandra for the deprived lot!


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> Good stuff... KCR can sit & spend from the savings left behind by the good work done by successive governments previously.. while Chandrababu Naidu can create one more IT hub in Seemandra for the deprived lot!


KCR has no experience in attracting business houses like CBN does,KCR Till now was only able to get Tata aviation sector in hyderabad, that was because most of defence and other labs are in hyderabad so better logistic support.
Other than that i see no new Business houses or FDI in TG.If this is the order of things, then TG will have only kallu(toddy) shops to open and sell them for profit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

wolfschanzze said:


> KCR has no experience in attracting business houses like CBN does,KCR Till now was only able to get Tata aviation sector in hyderabad, that was because most of defence and other labs are in hyderabad so better logistic support.
> Other than that i see no new Business houses or FDI in TG.If this is the order of things, then TG will have only kallu(toddy) shops to open and sell them for profit.



don't worry buddy. You can move to Kerala 

It will be better than Telangana in 4 years time. Don't worry about communists, they are still better than KCR.



AugenBlick said:


> Yup . They begin with the most covert ideology.
> Equalism.
> You first become an equalist , preaching equality for all and slowly you cross the line of righteousness and reach a point where you conduct intellectual dishonesty to bring equality. e.g. - Ignoring muslim crimes and severely punishing Hindu so called crimes.



I know this is harsh, but you cannot eliminate poverty, you can only minimise it.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Kerala’s two major Hindu outfits shift to Modi*

Kochi,June 27 (TruthDive): Hindu Outfits representing two major Hindu communities in Kerala, which account for 41 per cent of the total population of Kerala State, have praised Prime Minister Narendra Modi and the BJP on the formation of the NDA Government, sending shockwaves to both the ruling Congress-led UDF and the LDF opposition led by CPI(M).

The NSS (Nair Service Society) outfit of the Nairs the Hindu upper caste and Ezhavas the lower caste Hindu organization SNDP (Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana Yogam) have praised the BJP and Modi through their respective official journals. Service magazine of NSS and Yoga Nadam publication of SNDP have carried Modi’s pictures on their front covers.

The development has caused anxiety among the Congress as well as the CPI(M) which have always competed to woo the two highly influential Hindu outfits. The NSS has been claiming to adopt a policy of keeping equidistance from political parties but is known for its closeness to the Congress-led UDF.

The SNDP and its general secretary Vellappally Natesan, a liquor baron and industrialist, has been shifting between the UDF and the Left. Majority of Ezhavas are Left supporters. Nairs form 16 per cent and Ezhavas constitute 25 per cent of Kerala population.

NSS says it had expected that power would change in Delhi and in the State the UDF would get more seats and be more stable.

The editorial written by SNDP chief in the Yoga Nadam titled “Modi’s First Goal”, congratulates the Prime Minister and the NDA for bringing SAARC leaders to India and terms it as the first strike.

The SNDP journal says that Modi faced the worst kind of political attack from opponents. The SNDP had been moving nearer to the BJP during the campaign. Natesan gave an introductory speech at a grand alliance conference of Dalit in Kochi in which Narendra Modi was the chief guest.

Left has seen erosion of votes from the lower castes and the Ezhavas and pronounced shift could spell trouble. The Left had ignored wooing the traditional vote base among Hindus to get into minority vote bank, says independent assessments.

BJP vote share rose in Lok Sabha by around 4 % from 6 %. Congress which had taken Nair votes for granted will now have to be on the alert. Antony in a soul-searching said public has doubts on Congress’s secular character.

Kerala's two major Hindu outfits shift to Modi - TruthDiveTruthDive

@Nair saab @Ravi Nair @SpArK how do you guys see this development? Sign of things to come in coming years?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> *Kerala’s two major Hindu outfits shift to Modi*
> 
> Kochi,June 27 (TruthDive): Hindu Outfits representing two major Hindu communities in Kerala, which account for 41 per cent of the total population of Kerala State, have praised Prime Minister Narendra Modi and the BJP on the formation of the NDA Government, sending shockwaves to both the ruling Congress-led UDF and the LDF opposition led by CPI(M).
> 
> The NSS (Nair Service Society) outfit of the Nairs the Hindu upper caste and Ezhavas the lower caste Hindu organization SNDP (Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana Yogam) have praised the BJP and Modi through their respective official journals. Service magazine of NSS and Yoga Nadam publication of SNDP have carried Modi’s pictures on their front covers.
> 
> The development has caused anxiety among the Congress as well as the CPI(M) which have always competed to woo the two highly influential Hindu outfits. The NSS has been claiming to adopt a policy of keeping equidistance from political parties but is known for its closeness to the Congress-led UDF.
> 
> The SNDP and its general secretary Vellappally Natesan, a liquor baron and industrialist, has been shifting between the UDF and the Left. Majority of Ezhavas are Left supporters. Nairs form 16 per cent and Ezhavas constitute 25 per cent of Kerala population.
> 
> NSS says it had expected that power would change in Delhi and in the State the UDF would get more seats and be more stable.
> 
> The editorial written by SNDP chief in the Yoga Nadam titled “Modi’s First Goal”, congratulates the Prime Minister and the NDA for bringing SAARC leaders to India and terms it as the first strike.
> 
> The SNDP journal says that Modi faced the worst kind of political attack from opponents. The SNDP had been moving nearer to the BJP during the campaign. Natesan gave an introductory speech at a grand alliance conference of Dalit in Kochi in which Narendra Modi was the chief guest.
> 
> Left has seen erosion of votes from the lower castes and the Ezhavas and pronounced shift could spell trouble. The Left had ignored wooing the traditional vote base among Hindus to get into minority vote bank, says independent assessments.
> 
> BJP vote share rose in Lok Sabha by around 4 % from 6 %. Congress which had taken Nair votes for granted will now have to be on the alert. Antony in a soul-searching said public has doubts on Congress’s secular character.
> 
> Kerala's two major Hindu outfits shift to Modi - TruthDiveTruthDive
> 
> @Nair saab @Ravi Nair @SpArK how do you guys see this development? Sign of things to come in coming years?



@nair will have more of an idea.

@JanjaWeed believe it or not, the Congress government in Kerala is somewhat competent, so that could hamper things for BJP.

It also depends on how the Communists bounce back. If Pinnarayi is at the helm......

and for god's sake it is time these 'caste' organisations were put ot an end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> @nair will have more of an idea.
> 
> @JanjaWeed believe it or not, the Congress government in Kerala is somewhat competent, so that could hamper things for BJP.
> 
> It also depends on how the Communists bounce back. If Pinnarayi is at the helm......
> 
> and for god's sake it is time these 'caste' organisations were put ot an end.


People are getting tired of usual caste vs caste, secular vs communal kinda politics. Dynamics have changed.. & Modi's new brand of politics based on economy & development is more appealing to the masses rather than usual policies based on appeasement & subsidies. 
I know.. it's not going to be easy to penetrate a Congress & Communist's bastion like Kerala.. but one can sense the change in mood. All it needs is a able administration at the center & good policies by Modi govt. Kerala, like WB is a slow mover. It has taken 30 odd years for Bengalis to move from far left to mid-left. I hope the transition from here on will pick up the pace... & current political situation in both these states will only hasten the process!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Ravi Nair said:


> I know this is harsh, but you cannot eliminate poverty, you can only minimise it.


No relation to my post.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Ravi Nair said:


> don't worry buddy. You can move to Kerala
> 
> It will be better than Telangana in 4 years time. Don't worry about communists, they are still better than KCR.
> .


I still have some hope TG might pull through, but if it continues this way,Yeah perhaps Kerala is better atleast can buy a small island and grow my own farms there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482341849965658112@wolfschanzze @jha @arp2041 @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

Ravi Nair said:


> @nair will have more of an idea.
> 
> @JanjaWeed believe it or not, the Congress government in Kerala is somewhat competent, so that could hamper things for BJP.
> 
> It also depends on how the Communists bounce back. If Pinnarayi is at the helm......
> 
> and for god's sake it is time these 'caste' organisations were put ot an end.



Yes Both NSS and SNDP are the most powerful Hindu outfits of kerala..... How powerful are they???? They have number of schools and other institutions....... Their leaders Narayana Panikkar and Vellappally nadesan, both are mean and all they want power..... They can influence the government and its policies, i doubt they can influence their own supporters in voting.... Their support towards Modi is simple..... Power!!!!!! Do not read too much to it.....

SNDP was kind of supporting modi even before election, where as NSS was towards congress......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> People are getting tired of usual caste vs caste, secular vs communal kinda politics. Dynamics have changed.. & Modi's new brand of politics based on economy & development is more appealing to the masses rather than usual policies based on appeasement & subsidies.
> I know.. it's not going to be easy to penetrate a Congress & Communist's bastion like Kerala.. but one can sense the change in mood. All it needs is a able administration at the center & good policies by Modi govt. Kerala, like WB is a slow mover. It has taken 30 odd years for Bengalis to move from far left to mid-left. I hope the transition from here on will pick up the pace... & current political situation in both these states will only hasten the process!



The communists no longer sounds that strong in Kerala IMO.



JanjaWeed said:


> People are getting tired of usual caste vs caste, secular vs communal kinda politics. Dynamics have changed.. & Modi's new brand of politics based on economy & development is more appealing to the masses rather than usual policies based on appeasement & subsidies.
> I know.. it's not going to be easy to penetrate a Congress & Communist's bastion like Kerala.. but one can sense the change in mood. All it needs is a able administration at the center & good policies by Modi govt. Kerala, like WB is a slow mover. It has taken 30 odd years for Bengalis to move from far left to mid-left. I hope the transition from here on will pick up the pace... & current political situation in both these states will only hasten the process!



The communists no longer sounds that strong in Kerala IMO.


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> Actually not. Very smart guy. He filibustered the debate by talking _(mostly rubbish) _but doing so continuously & in a normal tone to the point where nothing got discussed. Neither Subramanium Swamy nor Mahesh Jethmalani got to make their points. Effectively he undercut the debate & prevented viewers from understanding the merits or otherwise of the case. That was the job he was sent to do & he did it. Brilliantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how good he was. You are discussing him & not the case.



the guy seems to know what he is doing.


----------



## AugenBlick

*Rahul Gandhi lacks ruling temperament, Digvijaya Singh says*

PANAJI: In an indictment of Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi's governing abilities, party general secretary Digvijaya Singh said the Gandhi scion does not have a temperament suited to the ruling benches.

In an interview to a Goa cable news channel on Friday and telecast on Saturday, Digvijaya Singh also said Rahul should have taken up the responsibility of leading the party in the Lok Sabha and taking on the National Democratic Alliance (NDA) government.

"He is by temperament not a ruling person. He is by temperament someone who wants to fight injustice," the Congress leader said.

Digvijaya's statement comes at a time when Rahul as well as his mother and Congress president Sonia Gandhi have been criticized for lack of leadership skills by both Congressmen as well as party detractors.

The party general secretary who is in charge of Goa was in the state on a two-day visit to take stock of the party affairs and meet Pradesh Congress Committee members.

Digvijaya said he had suggested Rahul take up the role of the main opposition leader in the Lok Sabha, a responsibility given to Congress' Karnataka stalwart Mallikarjun Kharge.









"In a democracy, opposition space is necessary. Since the Congress is the largest opposition group, our Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi should have taken up the responsibility," he said.

@JanjaWeed @arp2041 @jha @wolfschanzze and others .... Goofup or making way for mrs vadra?

@cheekybird .... lol Rahul ka sabse bada supporter palat gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahul9090

*Three dreams of PM Narendra ModI*


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482891889482280960

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


> *Rahul Gandhi lacks ruling temperament, Digvijaya Singh says*
> 
> PANAJI: In an indictment of Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi's governing abilities, party general secretary Digvijaya Singh said the Gandhi scion does not have a temperament suited to the ruling benches.
> 
> In an interview to a Goa cable news channel on Friday and telecast on Saturday, Digvijaya Singh also said Rahul should have taken up the responsibility of leading the party in the Lok Sabha and taking on the National Democratic Alliance (NDA) government.
> 
> "He is by temperament not a ruling person. He is by temperament someone who wants to fight injustice," the Congress leader said.
> 
> Digvijaya's statement comes at a time when Rahul as well as his mother and Congress president Sonia Gandhi have been criticized for lack of leadership skills by both Congressmen as well as party detractors.
> 
> The party general secretary who is in charge of Goa was in the state on a two-day visit to take stock of the party affairs and meet Pradesh Congress Committee members.
> 
> Digvijaya said he had suggested Rahul take up the role of the main opposition leader in the Lok Sabha, a responsibility given to Congress' Karnataka stalwart Mallikarjun Kharge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In a democracy, opposition space is necessary. Since the Congress is the largest opposition group, our Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi should have taken up the responsibility," he said.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @jha @wolfschanzze and others .... Goofup or making way for mrs vadra?
> 
> @cheekybird .... lol Rahul ka sabse bada supporter palat gaya


I always had an inkling about Digvijaya Singh being a secret hindu nationalist!  no matter how hard you try to hide the truth.. it's bound to force itself out in the open sometime!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

I have an inspiring story to post about my research supervisors recent trip to Singapore where he met a political appointee, commerce representative of the GoI  I'll do so when I have the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> I have an inspiring story to post about my research supervisors recent trip to Singapore where he met a political appointee, commerce representative of the GoI  I'll do so when I have the time.


Looking foreword to it bro!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Anyone got any ideas why Modi chose not to attend the FIFA World Cup Final?


----------



## Contrarian

Abingdonboy said:


> Anyone got any ideas why Modi chose not to attend the FIFA World Cup Final?


Because there are far bigger challenges at home and India is not in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lonely Hermit

*Congress - A Profitable NGO*



*Gandhi Private Limited*:

It was in the 1980s that Arun Shourie wrote a series on the scams by then Maharashtra CM AR Antulay. It was appropriately titled “*Indira Gandhi as commerce*”. Cut to 21st Century and we now have a company that can truly have the reputation of Gandhi Private Limited. The long and short of the *National Herald* (NH) scam is as follows:

Congress gives a loan of 90 crores to owners of NH (Associated Journals Ltd) to pay off their debts worth that amount. The funds of Congress are from donations that are tax free and cannot be used for commercial funding as per law. The grateful NH then transfers shares worth that amount to *Young India*, a section-25 not-for-profit company, owned by the Gandhis and some others. Young India pays 50 lakhs to NH and buys off the company. In the process Young India and the Gandhi get realty worth 2000 crores. That is the Delhi property alone. If one adds up other properties of NH across the country the assets are reportedly around *5000 crores*. So Young India got assets worth over 2000 crores for a paltry 50 lakhs (and the indirect transfer of 90 crores from Congress through NH in terms of shares).

Had these facts not come to light around November 2012 many of the real estate assets of NH would have already changed hands and sold to builders and property developers. It’s a lot like *Robert Vadra* buying land cheap with funds from a future buyer, getting it quickly regularised and then selling it off at a huge premium to that same buyer who funded him. Typically, when the scam did come to light our media was very scared as always to ask questions to the Gandhis and they still are. Instead they attacked*Subramaniam Swamy* who has been handling this case legally. The worst offender was none other than Sonia’s bootlicker *Rajdeep Sardesai* who held a sham debate (*Read here*) and asked the following question:




On June 26, 2014 a court in Delhi, after the first hearings, has found a prima-facie case of Criminal breach of trust and conspiracy to cheat and has summoned *Sonia Gandhi*,*Rahul Gandhi* an another four Congress members who are involved in executing the NH scam. The law will take its course, as they say but it’s what the spokies and other doormats of Congress responded with that is atrociously interesting. There was *Kumar Ketkar* and Congress spokie *Randeep Surjewala*. First on CNN-IBN and then on TimesNow. The most garbage naturally came from the moron called Kumar Ketkar (KK).




First KK claimed that he had not read the court order so he doesn’t know the facts. If you don’t even read the order and don’t know the facts why do you go on a TV panel? Then this moron carried on in TimesNow stating that takeover of NH is just another bigger organisation gobbling up a media house and all such takeovers should be debated. This is the childish nonsense that KK brings to the table. How this guy became an editor is a mystery. Mahesh Jethmalani had to explain to KK that it wasn’t a hostile takeover of a media house because the organisation had no plans to carry on any media business. The Congress party is also not a commercial organisation that should be in the business of takeovers. Obviously, stupid KK is hinting at the recent takeover of Network18 by Reliance. Is there any comparison between the two? Does Reliance need to takeover N18 to acquire some stupid assets of N18? This is as silly as our alleged editors in the media are. That moronery done, KK even made an alarming statement. Since he had not read the court order he screamed “*how can we trust court orders*”. Who should we trust then? Mahatma Sonia?

Then there was the “*demented*” Randeep Surjewala of Congress who went on a non-stop rant on Timesnow without allowing anyone else to talk or sticking to the case. Sujrewala claimed Swamy is nobody to interfere in the “*private*” matters of the Congress. Laughable! *A political party scamming a commercial organisation fraudulently is the “private” matter of the Congress*? Worse, he went on to add that NH was founded by MK Gandhi and Nehru to further the ideals of “*Secularism*” among other things. Where the hell did secularism come into this scam? And I seriously doubt MKGandhi and Nehru were discussing secularism at all. And the third thing is the Congress cry of “*vendetta*” by BJP through Swamy. This case started during the Congress govt and naturally they wouldn’t want to act on it. Even so, why should the prosecution of an act of corruption and fraud be seen as vendetta? Not one media channel even demanded that Sonia or Rahul appear on their show and answer questions. But these same cowards have no problems hounding others, shoving mics into faces, way-laying people at their homes and vehicles like ordinary thugs. That’s our MSM for you. If this case had come up for hearing before the elections Congress would have got lesser than 44 seats.

The Congress and their members can scream all they want but they do know this is serious trouble for Sonia, Rahul and the other sidekicks involved in these transactions. Other corruption allegations involve ministers and alliance partners which enabled the Gandhis to present themselves as clean. Not so in this case. Besides, *every aspect of this case is based on hard documents and not circumstantial evidence*. Each transaction in the NH scam appears fraudulent and with an intent to scam. Young India was formed as a “not for profit” company but it hardly seems to be that. Appropriating assets worth 5000 crores of a company with no intention of carrying out its stated business and renting out the property is hardly a “not for profit” mission.


*Feeding the NGO mafia*:

We were just about getting a hang of some anti-national NGOs and we are surprised with yet another scam-like act of the previous Congress govt. It seems the Congress had realised they were going to lose power and were bent on leaving as much muck behind for the new govt as possible. Here’s a GOI *press release* from September 2013:

“The Union Cabinet today approved the proposal for setting up of the Bharat Rural Livelihood Foundation (BRLF) as an independent charitable society under the Societies Registration Act, 1860 to facilitate and upscale civil society action in partnership with Government for transforming livelihoods and lives of rural households, with an emphasis on women, particularly in the Central Indian Tribal Region. It will provide financial grants to Civil Society Organizations (CSOs) to meet their human resource and institutional costs for upscaling of proven interventions; invest in institutional strengthening of smaller CSOs and capacity building of professional resources working at the grassroots... Even though BRLF will have an India wide mandate, the initial focus of the organization will be on the Central Indian Tribal Region, centered on blocks having significant tribal population across 170 districts in the States of Odisha, Jharkhand, West Bengal, Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh, Andhra Pradesh, Maharashtra, Rajasthan and Gujarat. Rs 500 crore will be released for creating the corpus fund of the new Society, in two tranches. The society will be constituted as a partnership between Government on the one hand and private sector philanthropies, private and public sector undertakings (under Corporate Social Responsibility) on the other hand”.

What the hell is anyone to do if the govt itself goes around forming NGOs? Have they concluded all the State govts and Panchayats are useless bodies? Sonia Gandhi’s love for NGOs and activists seems unending. Most of the members of this *Bharat Rural Livelihood Foundation* (BRLF) are from her pet coterie called the NAC which is now dead. There’s some good advance planning it seems. To put it bluntly, the BRLF is nothing but a “*broker*” between NGOs and the GOI. It will “*funnel*” funds to NGOs of its choice (or Sonia’s choice?) across the country (I couldn’t find a website of theirs, if they have any). Who are these people accountable to? And what is the brokerage and other perks that members of this BRLF will enjoy? And under an MOU an amount of 500 crores has been pledged to this “Senior NGO”. *Indian Express* reports on it with additional information and about the founders of BRLF:

“Thanks to Jairam Ramesh, the Modi government will have to shell out Rs 300 crore — over the next two years — and deal with a society registered in the UPA regime packed with “eminent persons” which include members of Sonia Gandhi’s National Advisory Council. Barely two months before the 2014 Lok Sabha elections were announced, the UPA’s Rural Development Ministry under Ramesh signed a Memorandum of Understanding with Bharat Rural Livelihoods Foundation making it a funding agency for NGOs across the country. And released to it a first tranche of Rs 200 crore in January 2014… this society was registered in December that year by members of the then National Advisory Council Mihir Shah, Virginius Xaxa and Mirai Chatterjee among others. The other founding signatories include: Nicholas Barla, a social activist associated with the Catholic Church in Odisha; Bihar cadre IAS officer AS Mathew; S Parasuraman, Director of Tata Institute of Social Sciences, and activist Pramathesh Ambastha… The BRLF’s Memorandum of Association allows it to “raise financial resources” even from “international agencies/organizations” apart from other sources like Central or state governments and private sources with the purpose to “provide financial grants to civil society organisations”.

200 crores already paid with great urgency and 300 crores to be paid over the next 2 years. Sounds like the govt created a Greenpeace for itself. It is worse than that if you consider that all the salaries and other expenses of this body will be borne out of public funds. There is only one way to see it. This BRLF is an immoral baby of an outgoing govt with no purpose but to favour the “pet” NGO operators of the Congress and Sonia Gandhi. This immoral act was carried out by none other than *Jairam Ramesh* who had interesting things to say about NGOs himself:




You can read the whole story about Jairam Ramesh calling many NGOs a “mafia” *here*. And here is what he exactly said in according to IE’s report of September 25, 2013:
“Our experience with NGOs in some states has not been good. In different states, we have seen that NGOs have become a racket. And this racket has been formed because politicians and NGOs have developed a close association," Ramesh said, adding that most NGOs are either in the name of one or the other politician's wife, son, daughter or some relative. "It has become a mafia," he said, adding that "there are some states like Maharashtra, Gujarat... where some NGOs are doing good work". Ramesh said that it was the strategy of the government to give less importance to NGOs than they used to get earlier. Elaborating further, he said that it was important to work with elected institutions like state governments and gram panchayats. He added that NGOs would be working in those places where the number of these (elected) institutions was less”.

Jairam Ramesh says the above after having formed the BRFL just a few days prior in the same month of September 2013. So it does appear that the BRFL was not created by Ramesh’s conviction but more out compulsion from other “clever” political superiors. If you look at the areas that BRLF has chosen to concentrate on, all of them have state govts and panchayats. So this farce was played out for the pleasure of someone it seems. There is only one way to reverse this. A govt cannot back out of an MOU but it must wind up the NGO (BRLF) itself or its partnership with it. *Govt cannot become an NGO*. The 200 crores already thrown away should best be accounted for properly and no further amounts should be paid to this “Broker NGO”. Whether it takes an ordinance or any other act there is no way the GOI should fund such NGOs of “fancy” of certain individuals.

Going by both, the National Herald scam and the formation of this NGO broker BRLF, there cannot be any doubt that the Congress party itself is a party of NGO for profits. The cases must be dealt with severely to set precedents so that other govts or parties do not indulge in such corrupt acts. There are many politicians in the ruling BJP also who are connected or involved with some spurious NGOs. They should declare it, withdraw from it or be investigated along with other fraudulent NGOs. 



Share on facebookShar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Contrarian said:


> Because there are far bigger challenges at home and India is not in it.


Fair enough 

Seems he is working flat out at home anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

@Abingdonboy @AugenBlick and others.

My supervisor has multiple interests in many industries, the MinComm rep literally gave him the personal phone number for Nripendra Misra, one of the PMO's secretaries with a promise for an introduction. The rep was a political appointee I believe. 

My supervisor simply got into a conversation with him over dinner hosted by his father. There wasn't an appointment and there wasn't any sort of greasing of palms. This guy is part of the same bureaucracy that's been credited for holding India back, the only real difference is the volition at the top of the food chain to get shit done.

The rep was mostly interested in some groundbreaking desalination tech that his firm are currently working on. Right now the focus is to reduce power consumption requirements but essentially the crux is that it'll solve India's groundwater and water availability problem. This kind of proactive and visionary work is what is needed in India to get ahead of the issues that'll come up in the years and decades to come. You've heard about what Israel had done with drip irrigation etc, if things come to fruition you'll hear about how India solved the water crisis.

It's very late/early so excuse my grammar or lack thereof

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> The rep was mostly interested in some groundbreaking desalination tech that his firm are currently working on. Right now the focus is to reduce power consumption requirements but essentially the crux is that it'll solve India's groundwater and water availability problem. This kind of proactive and visionary work is what is needed in India to get ahead of the issues that'll come up in the years and decades to come. You've heard about what Israel had done with drip irrigation etc, if things come to fruition you'll hear about how India solved the water crisis.
> 
> It's very late/early so excuse my grammar or lack thereof


Very interesting topic with potentially historic consequences. Defiently something to watch and see if the Modi govt comes up with a plan as foreword thinking as this to solve a crisis that is surely imminent. Would be fantastic if such a crisis was averted before it even set in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

kbd-raaf said:


> @Abingdonboy @AugenBlick and others.
> 
> My supervisor has multiple interests in many industries, the MinComm rep literally gave him the personal phone number for Nripendra Misra, one of the PMO's secretaries with a promise for an introduction. The rep was a political appointee I believe.
> 
> My supervisor simply got into a conversation with him over dinner hosted by his father. There wasn't an appointment and there wasn't any sort of greasing of palms. This guy is part of the same bureaucracy that's been credited for holding India back, the only real difference is the volition at the top of the food chain to get shit done.
> 
> The rep was mostly interested in some groundbreaking desalination tech that his firm are currently working on. Right now the focus is to reduce power consumption requirements but essentially the crux is that it'll solve India's groundwater and water availability problem. This kind of proactive and visionary work is what is needed in India to get ahead of the issues that'll come up in the years and decades to come. You've heard about what Israel had done with drip irrigation etc, if things come to fruition you'll hear about how India solved the water crisis.
> 
> It's very late/early so excuse my grammar or lack thereof


Thats ok I got the crux of it.
Do keep us updated. and I am expecting the focus to be MP-Guj-Raj areas. so I will be interested in this news.
on a related news:
When I was back in India recently, the optimism was astronomical.
There is a real sense of "Indian-ness" in the people. What is amazing is that it took a tea seller in a remote village to invigorate a whole civilization as ancient as India. I could go on and on but I can say one thing for sure. NaMo has inspired a lot of people and literally changed the political landscape of the country.if he gets two terms he can really institutionalize patriotism.

Its surprising that we are on a level so low that patriotism needs to be institutionalized.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

AugenBlick said:


> Thats ok I got the crux of it.
> Do keep us updated. and I am expecting the focus to be MP-Guj-Raj areas. so I will be interested in this news.
> on a related news:
> When I was back in India recently, the optimism was astronomical.
> There is a real sense of "Indian-ness" in the people. What is amazing is that it took a tea seller in a remote village to invigorate a whole civilization as ancient as India. I could go on and on but I can say one thing for sure. NaMo has inspired a lot of people and literally changed the political landscape of the country.if he gets two terms he can really institutionalize patriotism.
> 
> Its surprising that we are on a level so low that patriotism needs to be institutionalized.



Or, maybe you are viewing the India differently 

On a related topic, I am currently on a US trip. The kind of awareness of Indian election surprised me. Almost all the senior management I talked to was enthusiastic with Modi's victory and are aware of his positive work.


----------



## AugenBlick

indiatester said:


> Or, maybe you are viewing the India differently


NOPE.
I had people ask me at Mumbai airport where from am I?
I said MP.
They smiled and said arrey there is already BJP there.
Many such incidents. 



indiatester said:


> On a related topic, I am currently on a US trip. The kind of awareness of Indian election surprised me. Almost all the senior management I talked to was enthusiastic with Modi's victory and are aware of his positive work.


In germany, every paper has badmouthed NaMo. Same for UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

AugenBlick said:


> NOPE.
> I had people ask me at Mumbai airport where from am I?
> I said MP.
> They smiled and said arrey there is already BJP there.
> Many such incidents.


Good to know!



AugenBlick said:


> In germany, every paper has badmouthed NaMo. Same for UK.



Who reads newspapers anyway 
Many in India and outside are positive after a very long time and that is what counts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> I always had an inkling about Digvijaya Singh being a secret hindu nationalist!  no matter how hard you try to hide the truth.. it's bound to force itself out in the open sometime!





AugenBlick said:


> *Rahul Gandhi lacks ruling temperament, Digvijaya Singh says*
> 
> PANAJI: In an indictment of Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi's governing abilities, party general secretary Digvijaya Singh said the Gandhi scion does not have a temperament suited to the ruling benches.
> 
> In an interview to a Goa cable news channel on Friday and telecast on Saturday, Digvijaya Singh also said Rahul should have taken up the responsibility of leading the party in the Lok Sabha and taking on the National Democratic Alliance (NDA) government.
> 
> "He is by temperament not a ruling person. He is by temperament someone who wants to fight injustice," the Congress leader said.
> 
> Digvijaya's statement comes at a time when Rahul as well as his mother and Congress president Sonia Gandhi have been criticized for lack of leadership skills by both Congressmen as well as party detractors.
> 
> The party general secretary who is in charge of Goa was in the state on a two-day visit to take stock of the party affairs and meet Pradesh Congress Committee members.
> 
> Digvijaya said he had suggested Rahul take up the role of the main opposition leader in the Lok Sabha, a responsibility given to Congress' Karnataka stalwart Mallikarjun Kharge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In a democracy, opposition space is necessary. Since the Congress is the largest opposition group, our Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi should have taken up the responsibility," he said.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @jha @wolfschanzze and others .... Goofup or making way for mrs vadra?
> 
> @cheekybird .... lol Rahul ka sabse bada supporter palat gaya


Digvijaya seems a covert hindutva supporter.He will be in congress camp while working from inside to bring the structure down 

Mrs.Vadra will be brought to the forefront though make no mistake about it, she is their last hope, as rahul was not interested in leadership and dumb enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482341849965658112@wolfschanzze @jha @arp2041 @JanjaWeed


Swami is in trolling mode, hes trolling gandhis till they appear in court and hes enjoying it,meanwhile, there seems to be panic in congress camp as they are busy preparing legal response team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> Swami is in trolling mode, hes trolling gandhis till they appear in court and hes enjoying it,meanwhile, there seems to be panic in congress camp as they are busy preparing legal response team.


Swami has timed his attack nicely. Now that NaMo is earning accolades and people are finally seeing what a PM is, there are definetly comparisons with MMS & Sonia. 
Bam !!! SS hits the "haloed" gandhis with a missile and takes away their sheen. Whole machinery busy in defending the TDK(SS's name for sonia maino) & buddhu . 
*Meanwhile : Modi Executes Order 66 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Some small tidbits/rumours:

*Inside Track: Chinese Check*
The Japanese government is upset with Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s decision to postpone his visit to Japan. It was expected to be Modi’s first major official meeting with a foreign head of government since taking office. The Japanese, incidentally, learnt of the postponement from the Indian media. The official reason for re-scheduling the PM’s trip is that Modi would not have been able to make any substantial policy offers just days before the Budget. However, the Japanese suspect the hand of China behind the postponed visit, since Chinese President Xi Jinping is scheduled to meet Modi at the BRICS summit in Brazil on July 15-16. The Japanese are not the only ones upset by the PM’s changed plans. The RSS also noted with concern that the Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi took a full hour with the PM rather than the customary 15 minutes during his recent visit to the capital. They fears the PM is too enamoured of China, whom the Sangh views with great suspicion.

*Sip of water*
The CBI probe into the death of Maharashtra leader Gopinath Munde is likely to reveal that it was a sip of water, given to Munde at his own request, after the accident on Prithviraj Road, which became the cause for his death. Due to the impact of the Tata Indica which slammed into the Maruti Swift in which he was travelling, Munde’s cervical vertebra suffered a fracture between C1 and C2 vertebrae. It is at this joint at the base of the skull through which the vertebral artery, which supplies blood to the brain, passes. The artery was lacerated due to the spinal cord fracture. When Munde’s head was eased back so he could drink water, the neck, already in a fragile condition, snapped. At least this is what the AIIMS trauma centre believes caused his death.

*Forgotten territory*
West Asian envoys are a tad miffed since President Pranab Mukherjee’s address to the joint session of Parliament failed to make any reference to India’s relations with countries in the region. Previous such addresses have always made a mention of India’s close ties with these countries. The slip may not have been deliberate but the slight has been compounded by the fact that Narendra Modi has not yet had the time to reply personally to the congratulatory notes from leaders of this region following his election as the PM.

*Briefing day*
Prime Minister Narendra Modi has changed the day for Cabinet meetings from Thursday to Wednesday. He has also set a new tradition. He has informed President Pranab Mukherjee that he will brief him about new decisions in the government every alternate Thursday.

*Also a victim*
The Independent Evaluation Office, which released a report this week suggesting the virtual scrapping of the Planning Commission and that the responsibility of allocation of funds which is now with the Planning Commission should be vested with the Finance Ministry, is itself a victim of the Planning Commission’s ‘high-handedness’. It has not received funds for the last several months.

Inside track: Chinese check | The Indian Express | Page 99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> Swami has timed his attack nicely. Now that NaMo is earning accolades and people are finally seeing what a PM is, there are definetly comparisons with MMS & Sonia.
> Bam !!! SS hits the "haloed" gandhis with a missile and takes away their sheen. Whole machinery busy in defending the TDK(SS's name for sonia maino) & buddhu .
> *Meanwhile : Modi Executes Order 66
> *


I think secretly Namo has told Swamy to continue going after congress with cases while he acts busy concerned about the nation,If congress points fingers to namo he will deny everything and say i got no part in this, as i said before "no vendetta politics, and witch hunts".
While swamy goes ahead full steam .


----------



## cloud_9

Kuch meetha ho jaye 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483127126640451584

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

AugenBlick said:


> *Meanwhile : Modi Executes Order 66
> *



When..?


----------



## Indrani

Look at the spin by Newxlive.

*Swamy leaves BJP red faced by filing case against two Gandhis*


----------



## AugenBlick

jha said:


> When..?


It is already in progress.
@wolfschanzze can update you


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Modi-Mukherjee ties sweeter

Their politics has been different. Pranab Mukherjee, the archetypal Bengali liberal and a Congress politician much his life and Narendra Modi, hardcore RSS pracharak and Hindutva votary have risen to the top of Indian politics through different staircases, some would say.*

But the first Bengali to be Indian president and the second Gujarati to be India's prime minister (after Morarji Desai) seem to have taken a liking for each other since Modi became prime minister after a bitterly fought election, in which Mukherjee's Congress party was all but decimated.

Senior officials say Modi has made it a habit to call up President Mukherjee every Thursday after the usual Wednesday cabinet meeting.

"They discuss a wide range of subjects. Modi seems to be very impressed by Mukherjee's depth of knowledge, dispassionate assessment of issues important for the country and clinical political thinking. He is beginning to treat the President almost like an adviser," says a senior PMO official.








The President seems to have taken a liking for Modi's dedication to take the country forward, specially his focus on economic growth and raising India's stock in the world.

A top BJP leader close to Modi says the Prime Minister specially consults Pranab Mukherjee on Bangladesh.

"You can see Dada's (Mukherjee) influence on our Bangladesh policy," he said.

"LK Advani used to take Pranab Mukherjee very seriously and would touch base with him on many issues. Now Modi is doing the same," the leader said. "This is our political culture, we are never sectarian when it comes to the good of the nation," he said.

In fact, Advani had once praised Mukherjee to the skies by suggesting he has saved the Manmohan government on scores of occasions with his consummate political skills.

Mukherjee never got the attention from Manmohan Singh or other Congress ministers -- many like Chidamabaram saw him as a bitter rival.

Mukherjee himself felt slighted when he was passed over for the position of PM by the Congress High Command.

He always saw Manmohan Singh as a bureaucrat with no real sense of politics -- and did not conceal that in his close circles.

And when Singh took over as PM and Mukherjee had to play second fiddle as a minister in his cabinet, the wily Bengali Brahmin who has managed all important ministries never reconciled to it.

"He is the best Prime Minister India never had," columnist-editor Sunanda Dattaray once said of Pranab Mukherjee.

But the Congress and its High Command (controlled by the Gandhi family) thought otherwise.

So Mukherjee, whose rise during Indira Gandhi's time was followed by sidelining during the Rajiv-Sonia Gandhi era, was 'pushed upwards' as President so that Rahul Gandhi could be projected as PM.

By tapping into his political acumen and deep knowledge, Modi and the BJP only stands to gain and has nothing to lose, because Mukherjee is no Zail Singh or Pratibha Patil.

"He has a first rate intellect, he is much his own man and because he has no reason to feel obliged to the Gandhi family, the BJP, specially PM Modi, would have very good reasons to cultivate him," says a top Congress leader who is equally bitter with the dynasty culture in Congress.

Though their politics is so different, Modi and Mukherjee share their humble origins and both are personally very religious persons.

"They are self made men and both are where they are in their own right and because of their ability," the BJP leader said, but was not willing to be named.

Modi-Mukherjee ties sweeter - bdnews24.com

_For once I concur with everything that has been written in this article! _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> *Modi-Mukherjee ties sweeter
> 
> Their politics has been different. Pranab Mukherjee, the archetypal Bengali liberal and a Congress politician much his life and Narendra Modi, hardcore RSS pracharak and Hindutva votary have risen to the top of Indian politics through different staircases, some would say.*
> 
> But the first Bengali to be Indian president and the second Gujarati to be India's prime minister (after Morarji Desai) seem to have taken a liking for each other since Modi became prime minister after a bitterly fought election, in which Mukherjee's Congress party was all but decimated.
> 
> Senior officials say Modi has made it a habit to call up President Mukherjee every Thursday after the usual Wednesday cabinet meeting.
> 
> "They discuss a wide range of subjects. Modi seems to be very impressed by Mukherjee's depth of knowledge, dispassionate assessment of issues important for the country and clinical political thinking. He is beginning to treat the President almost like an adviser," says a senior PMO official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President seems to have taken a liking for Modi's dedication to take the country forward, specially his focus on economic growth and raising India's stock in the world.
> 
> A top BJP leader close to Modi says the Prime Minister specially consults Pranab Mukherjee on Bangladesh.
> 
> "You can see Dada's (Mukherjee) influence on our Bangladesh policy," he said.
> 
> "LK Advani used to take Pranab Mukherjee very seriously and would touch base with him on many issues. Now Modi is doing the same," the leader said. "This is our political culture, we are never sectarian when it comes to the good of the nation," he said.
> 
> In fact, Advani had once praised Mukherjee to the skies by suggesting he has saved the Manmohan government on scores of occasions with his consummate political skills.
> 
> Mukherjee never got the attention from Manmohan Singh or other Congress ministers -- many like Chidamabaram saw him as a bitter rival.
> 
> Mukherjee himself felt slighted when he was passed over for the position of PM by the Congress High Command.
> 
> He always saw Manmohan Singh as a bureaucrat with no real sense of politics -- and did not conceal that in his close circles.
> 
> And when Singh took over as PM and Mukherjee had to play second fiddle as a minister in his cabinet, the wily Bengali Brahmin who has managed all important ministries never reconciled to it.
> 
> "He is the best Prime Minister India never had," columnist-editor Sunanda Dattaray once said of Pranab Mukherjee.
> 
> But the Congress and its High Command (controlled by the Gandhi family) thought otherwise.
> 
> So Mukherjee, whose rise during Indira Gandhi's time was followed by sidelining during the Rajiv-Sonia Gandhi era, was 'pushed upwards' as President so that Rahul Gandhi could be projected as PM.
> 
> By tapping into his political acumen and deep knowledge, Modi and the BJP only stands to gain and has nothing to lose, because Mukherjee is no Zail Singh or Pratibha Patil.
> 
> "He has a first rate intellect, he is much his own man and because he has no reason to feel obliged to the Gandhi family, the BJP, specially PM Modi, would have very good reasons to cultivate him," says a top Congress leader who is equally bitter with the dynasty culture in Congress.
> 
> Though their politics is so different, Modi and Mukherjee share their humble origins and both are personally very religious persons.
> 
> "They are self made men and both are where they are in their own right and because of their ability," the BJP leader said, but was not willing to be named.
> 
> Modi-Mukherjee ties sweeter -
> bdnews24.com
> 
> _For once I concur with everything that has been written in this article! _



If it would have been Pranab Mukherjee against Modi instead of Rahul Gandhi against Modi it would have been a tougher fight


----------



## Jason bourne

A THANK too much a


----------



## AugenBlick




----------



## cloud_9

Why the government did a backflip on Rail fare hike.


----------



## AugenBlick

*LEAKED: Schedule of the BJP’s 2-day training program for its MPs at Surajkund*
India’s ruling Bharatiya Janata Party organized an extensive 2-day training program for its MPs, at Surajkund on June 28th and June 29th. A lot of what happened during the program was kept under wraps, as the party had apparently issued a strict diktat to all its MPs against divulging anything to the ever-hungry media.

However, _The UnReal Times_, being the paragon of investigative journalism as it always has, brings you this exclusive schedule of what transpired during the 2-day event:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cheekybird

This thread has become so boring,Bcoz Rahul PM nahin bana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

cheekybird said:


> This thread has become so boring,Bcoz Rahul PM nahin bana


Kuch months me state elections hai .
Comedy karne aayega woh


----------



## cheekybird

AugenBlick said:


> Kuch months me state elections hai .
> *Comedy karne aayega woh *


Oh no that is modi's department 



AugenBlick said:


> @cheekybird .... lol Rahul ka sabse bada supporter palat gaya


Main hoon na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geek

AugenBlick said:


> *LEAKED: Schedule of the BJP’s 2-day training program for its MPs at Surajkund*
> India’s ruling Bharatiya Janata Party organized an extensive 2-day training program for its MPs, at Surajkund on June 28th and June 29th. A lot of what happened during the program was kept under wraps, as the party had apparently issued a strict diktat to all its MPs against divulging anything to the ever-hungry media.
> 
> However, _The UnReal Times_, being the paragon of investigative journalism as it always has, brings you this exclusive schedule of what transpired during the 2-day event:
> View attachment 36949
> 
> View attachment 36950





cheekybird said:


> This thread has become so boring,Bcoz Rahul PM nahin bana


Tension mat lo Pappu fir peda hoga Sept-Oct mein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

Geek said:


> Tension mat lo Pappu fir peda hoga Sept-Oct mein

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Geek

cheekybird said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767195853303174





Amazing spoof of Pappu-G's interview with Arnab Goswami!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767195853303174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing spoof of Pappu-G's interview with Arnab Goswami!


where?


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> where?



What?


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> What?


The spoof? 
also how r u?


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> The spoof?
> also how r u?



Spoof is their in my Post! 

I good, you tell...


----------



## AugenBlick




----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> View attachment 36968



I posted Facebook Video and I can see it. I don't know why you can't see it. Let me try and post it again.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767195853303174





Can you view it now?

@AugenBlick Here is the Screenshot too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amitkriit

The middle class is struggling due to price rise. If Modi government doesn't find a solution soon then the BJP must brace for surprise in upcoming assembly election. Prices of daily-use commodities are rising while the income has become stagnant.

The government is clearly under the pressure from the exporters and the Indian Rupee is in mess despite the fact that India is suffering of huge trade imbalance making the Oil import dearer.

Modi must not expect the general public to swallow too much "bitter pill". People have already started complaining.


----------



## Contrarian

amitkriit said:


> The middle class is struggling due to price rise. If Modi government doesn't find a solution soon then the BJP must brace for surprise in upcoming assembly election. Prices of daily-use commodities are rising while the income has become stagnant.
> 
> The government is clearly under the pressure from the exporters and the Indian Rupee is in mess despite the fact that India is suffering of huge trade imbalance making the Oil import dearer.
> 
> *Modi must not expect the general public to swallow too much "bitter pill". People have already started complaining.*


He has barely given any bitter pill. The only thing he has done is raise railway prices by 16%.
Nothing else.


----------



## AugenBlick

Contrarian said:


> He has barely given any bitter pill. The only thing he has done is raise railway prices by 16%.
> Nothing else.


Yup.
The big bomb is coming in the budget.
Anyway , these elections have proven that the electorate is smarter than what the media portrays.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rahul9090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483534196728532992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/483515137815367681

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

BJP among six foreign parties authorised for NSA surveillance - The Hindu


----------



## narcon




----------



## narcon




----------



## Indrani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Robert Vadra connection to Sunanda Pushkar deatht?* 

*Sunanda Pushkar was killed, want SC probe into the case: Subramanian Swamy*


New Delhi: Senior BJP leader and noted lawyer Subramanian Swamy on Wednesday said that he will file a petition seeking a probe by the Supreme Court into the mysterious death of former Union Minister and Congress leader Shashi Tharoor's wife Sunanda Pushkar. 

“*Sunanda Pushkar had said that she would expose IPL deals, Sonia Gandhi's son-in-law Robert Vadra's name would also have surfaced.* Sunanda Pushkar was killed and there should be an inquiry into it by Supreme Court,” Subramanian Swamy was quoted as saying by leading news channels. 

“I am going to file a petition in Sunanda Pushkar death probe by the end of July,” the BJP leader further added. 

Meanwhile, Congress ally Nationalist Congress Party (NCP) has also called for a thorough probe into Sunanda Pushkar's death. 

“There should be an inquiry into the death of Sunanda Pushkar and Shashi Tharoor should co-operate,” lawyer and NCP leader Majid Memon said. 

Reacting to the issue, Kiren Rijiju, MoS Home said, “I have not seen the report yet, so can't comment.” 

The reactions from Swamy and Menon came hours after the head of the forensics department at All India Institute of Medical Sciences (AIIMS) stirred the hornet's nest by claiming that he was pressured into giving a false report in the Sunanda Tharoor death case.

Sunanda was found dead in suite 345 of south Delhi's Leela hotel on January 17 this year. Her body was reportedly found by Tharoor around 8pm, when he returned to the hotel after attending a meeting of the All India Congress Committee. 

Dr Sudhir Gupta, who headed the team of forensic experts that conducted the post-mortem, has reportedly written to the Health Ministry and the Chief Vigilance Commission complaining that he was pressured by top officials to show it as a "natural death". 

Dr Gupta also claimed that he is now being targeted because he did not bow to the pressure and gave a report stating that Sunanda's death was caused by drug poisoning that could be both suicidal or homicidal.

However, adding a new twist to the claims made by Dr Sudhir Gupta, AIIMS sources say that the governing body of the hospital had recently approved a proposal to promote another doctor from the forensics department and Gupta feared that he could be replaced as the head of the department. 

Dr Gupta has also filed a complaint with the central administrative tribunal in this regard. 

When quizzed by the reporters, Dr Gupta refused to comment. "I have written to the authorities concerned about my grievances. I don't want to make any further comment on the issue," he said. 

Sunanda Pushkar was killed, want SC probe into the case: Subramanian Swamy

@arp2041 @Nair saab @Sidak @Roybot @Star Wars @jbond197 

Yeh kya naya chakkar hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Congress ke raja babu ke bina kahan kuch ho sakta hai. But I think it is only Subramaniam Swami who is associating Robert Vadra with Sunanda Pushkar's death. That will be too much to believe, if this connect turns out to be true.


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> *Robert Vadra connection to Sunanda Pushkar deatht?*
> 
> *Sunanda Pushkar was killed, want SC probe into the case: Subramanian Swamy*
> 
> 
> New Delhi: Senior BJP leader and noted lawyer Subramanian Swamy on Wednesday said that he will file a petition seeking a probe by the Supreme Court into the mysterious death of former Union Minister and Congress leader Shashi Tharoor's wife Sunanda Pushkar.
> 
> “*Sunanda Pushkar had said that she would expose IPL deals, Sonia Gandhi's son-in-law Robert Vadra's name would also have surfaced.* Sunanda Pushkar was killed and there should be an inquiry into it by Supreme Court,” Subramanian Swamy was quoted as saying by leading news channels.
> 
> “I am going to file a petition in Sunanda Pushkar death probe by the end of July,” the BJP leader further added.
> 
> Meanwhile, Congress ally Nationalist Congress Party (NCP) has also called for a thorough probe into Sunanda Pushkar's death.
> 
> “There should be an inquiry into the death of Sunanda Pushkar and Shashi Tharoor should co-operate,” lawyer and NCP leader Majid Memon said.
> 
> Reacting to the issue, Kiren Rijiju, MoS Home said, “I have not seen the report yet, so can't comment.”
> 
> The reactions from Swamy and Menon came hours after the head of the forensics department at All India Institute of Medical Sciences (AIIMS) stirred the hornet's nest by claiming that he was pressured into giving a false report in the Sunanda Tharoor death case.
> 
> Sunanda was found dead in suite 345 of south Delhi's Leela hotel on January 17 this year. Her body was reportedly found by Tharoor around 8pm, when he returned to the hotel after attending a meeting of the All India Congress Committee.
> 
> Dr Sudhir Gupta, who headed the team of forensic experts that conducted the post-mortem, has reportedly written to the Health Ministry and the Chief Vigilance Commission complaining that he was pressured by top officials to show it as a "natural death".
> 
> Dr Gupta also claimed that he is now being targeted because he did not bow to the pressure and gave a report stating that Sunanda's death was caused by drug poisoning that could be both suicidal or homicidal.
> 
> However, adding a new twist to the claims made by Dr Sudhir Gupta, AIIMS sources say that the governing body of the hospital had recently approved a proposal to promote another doctor from the forensics department and Gupta feared that he could be replaced as the head of the department.
> 
> Dr Gupta has also filed a complaint with the central administrative tribunal in this regard.
> 
> When quizzed by the reporters, Dr Gupta refused to comment. "I have written to the authorities concerned about my grievances. I don't want to make any further comment on the issue," he said.
> 
> Sunanda Pushkar was killed, want SC probe into the case: Subramanian Swamy
> 
> @arp2041 @Nair saab @Sidak @Roybot @Star Wars @jbond197
> 
> Yeh kya naya chakkar hai?




Tectics to keep them busy so they dont disturb in nation building

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul




----------



## GURU DUTT

looks like swami vivekanand reffered to NaMo


----------



## Star Wars

GURU DUTT said:


> looks like swami vivekanand reffered to NaMo




that pic of statue is from Indus valley .... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Star Wars said:


> that pic of statue is from Indus valley .... lol


i know bhai i was talking of "bhavishyavaani"


----------



## Bang Galore

JanjaWeed said:


> *Robert Vadra connection to Sunanda Pushkar deatht?*
> 
> *Sunanda Pushkar was killed, want SC probe into the case: Subramanian Swamy*
> 
> Yeh kya naya chakkar hai?



Nothing to see here. The doctor in this case is being passed for promotion, so he decided on this tactic hoping that any act of promoting someone else can be claimed as vendetta.


----------



## arp2041

Bang Galore said:


> Nothing to see here. The doctor in this case is being passed for promotion, so he decided on this tactic hoping that any act of promoting someone else can be claimed as vendetta.



But there was certainly something fishy in Sunanda's death, the speed with which the case was closed.


----------



## Mujraparty

> In a rather shocking revelation, it was found that the former Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit had as many as *31 air-conditioners, 15 desert-coolers and 25 heaters installed at her then official residence* in 3, Motilal Nehru Marg, New Delhi.



Why did Sheila Dixit need 31 ACs, 15 coolers and 25 heaters as a Delhi Chief Minister? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> But there was certainly something fishy in Sunanda's death, the speed with which the case was closed.



While there is no way to be absolutely sure, I don't believe there is anything fishy about this death. Either an accidental or deliberate overdose by own hand seems the most logical. There is no evidence to the contrary & details on postmortem is really not going to shed much light. If there is no clear evidence to suggest foul play(& there isn't), it must just be seen as what it is, an unfortunate & tragic death. There is no reason to drag this out further .


----------



## Rahul9090




----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> While there is no way to be absolutely sure, I don't believe there is anything fishy about this death. Either an accidental or deliberate overdose by own hand seems the most logical. There is no evidence to the contrary & details on postmortem is really not going to shed much light. If there is no clear evidence to suggest foul play(& there isn't), it must just be seen as what it is, an unfortunate & tragic death. There is no reason to drag this out further .



The whole thing is fishy from start to finish , there are way to many contradictions. This is obviously without any shadow of Doubt a murder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

Star Wars said:


> The whole thing is fishy from start to finish , there are way to many contradictions. This is obviously without any shadow of Doubt a murder



It is without a shred of doubt a murder with plenty of cover-ups and obvious help from CBI (congress' parrot). Any ordinary man going through the same circumstances would have been in prison without bail by now. Sunanda's tweets before she died cast a lot of doubt on her husband both about their marital relationship as well as her tweet about taking her blame for IPL fiasco for his wrong doings. The swiftness with which he got over her also speaks a lot about how ruthless a character he is.



Bang Galore said:


> While there is no way to be absolutely sure, I don't believe there is anything fishy about this death. Either an accidental or deliberate overdose by own hand seems the most logical. There is no evidence to the contrary & details on postmortem is really not going to shed much light. If there is no clear evidence to suggest foul play(& there isn't), it must just be seen as what it is, an unfortunate & tragic death. There is no reason to drag this out further .



Are you connected to Congress or do you have some family members belonging to the party?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> Nothing to see here. The doctor in this case is being passed for promotion, so he decided on this tactic hoping that any act of promoting someone else can be claimed as vendetta.


wow.. that is one is sided clean chit my friend. There are more questions than answers here in this case. No smoke without fire.. & more reason to believe foul play due to new revelations coming out every day. I'm not claiming that Robert Vadra angle could be legitimate.. but Subramanya Swami's argument can't be discarded point blank either. A thorough investigation needed to clear the doubts.. hope that's what will happen here!


----------



## Rahul9090

awesome interview one of .swamy's best


----------



## Bang Galore

Indrani said:


> Are you connected to Congress or do you have some family members belonging to the party?




That's a funny way at looking at things. I have no connections whatsoever (nor did I vote for them in this election), I just have an opinion different from yours.


----------



## Indrani

Bang Galore said:


> That's a funny way at looking at things. I have no connections whatsoever (nor did I vote for them in this election), I just have an opinion different from yours.



It is not the least funny. Given how ordinary men have been rotting in jails for the death of their spouses within 7 years of marriage in lesser suspicious circumstances, it is remarkable how easily you opine that there is nothing suspicious at all about the death of his wife, given the tweets she made before her death and her apparently healthy condition. You also never seem to find any corruption in the congress or JD govt in Karnataka and hold the BJP more corrupt than those. Wonder where Deve Gowda (humble farmer growing tomatoes) and Kumaraswamy made their thousands of crores worth property from. Or SM Krishna for that matter. You do not seem to hold Justice Hedge's findings which implicates only Yeddy least suspicious either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> It is not the least funny. Given how ordinary men have been rotting in jails for the death of their spouses within 7 years of marriage in lesser suspicious circumstances, it is remarkable how easily you opine that there is nothing suspicious at all about the death of his wife, given the tweets she made before her death and her apparently healthy condition. You also never seem to find any corruption in the congress or JD govt in Karnataka and hold the BJP more corrupt than those. Wonder where Deve Gowda (humble farmer growing tomatoes) and Kumaraswamy made their thousands of crores worth property from. Or SM Krishna for that matter. You do not seem to hold Justice Hedge's findings which implicates only Yeddy least suspicious either.


There is no consider difference between former UPA government and former BJP government of Karnataka(though sanadhana gowdas term was somewhat better)...both wanted power/money,did every possible cheap tricks to stay in power,haven't hear the problems of poor/middle classes...yeddy cabinet was much more worse..mining scams,reddy brother's money politics etc etc..
even the present congress is way better..present CM sidharamaih ,apart from minority appeasing policies is performing much better....


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> There is no consider difference between former UPA government and former BJP government of Karnataka(though sanadhana gowdas term was somewhat better)...both wanted power/money,did every possible cheap tricks to stay in power,haven't hear the problems of poor/middle classes...yeddy cabinet was much more worse..mining scams,reddy brother's money politics etc etc..
> even the present congress is way better..present CM sidharamaih ,apart from minority appeasing policies is performing much better....



BS Yeddyurappa: Victim of political vengeance | India News Analysis and Op-Ed Commentary | Politics | Governance | Economic Freedom | National Interest

That is an unsupportable claim. The High Court quashed the FIR against Yeddyurappa based on the Lokayukta report. Not only that, it gave serious slamming to Justice Hegde for not following basic principles of natural justice, and removed the part of the report that was critical of Yeddyurappa. Some technical details here to drill down the exact injustice done to BSY by Hegde and how High Court corrected it giving justice to BSY.

You can access the full Karnataka High Court judgement quashing Santosh Hegde’s report based FIR against BSY here.

Long before BJP formed the govt in Karnataka, Karnataka had earned the sobriquet of being the most corrupt state in India after Bihar. That was entirely Congress' and JDS' doing.

Here is a blog meant to highlight BJP achievements before the state elections in 2013. Just go through it and you will know how hard BJP actually worked and despite a hostile Central govt and governor Bhardwaj's repeated attempts to sack the govt. 

Kiran's Thoughts.. As Is: Dear Karnataka BJP Campaigner, Read This First...

Siddharamaiah's govt is a damp squib after all that. Apart from minority appeasement, I really do not see any good he has done. We are now having more sustained power cuts than before. Just last week for 2 days I had 12 hours power cut respectively. Other days it is between 2-3 hours everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> Nothing to see here. The doctor in this case is being passed for promotion, so he decided on this tactic hoping that any act of promoting someone else can be claimed as vendetta.



I was thinking how pressurising the doctor was too obvious a tactic.

I have to say though, after Sunanda's death, Sashi Tharoor hasn't faced much heat. This is especially so in Kerala.


----------



## Bang Galore

Indrani said:


> It is not the least funny. Given how ordinary men have been rotting in jails for the death of their spouses within 7 years of marriage in lesser suspicious circumstances, it is remarkable how easily you opine that there is nothing suspicious at all about the death of his wife, given the tweets she made before her death and her apparently healthy condition. You also never seem to find any corruption in the congress or JD govt in Karnataka and hold the BJP more corrupt than those. Wonder where Deve Gowda (humble farmer growing tomatoes) and Kumaraswamy made their thousands of crores worth property from. Or SM Krishna for that matter. You do not seem to hold Justice Hedge's findings which implicates only Yeddy least suspicious either.



The funny part is how selective your memory is. The idea that Sunanda Pushkar was a very healthy individual & was not on medication is not backed up by facts. There is also the fact that Shashi tharoor was not in the place even when Sunanda Pushkar was last seen alive. You can believe whatever your political inclinations may suggest, I do not follow that path.

If you think I don't fault JD(S) or Congress in Karnataka, you probably have either the most selective of memories or a terrible one. I have dispayed nothing but contempt for how the JD(S) functions _(btw, Deve Gowda was a potato farmer- not tomato) _& was also extremely critical of how the Congress under Dharam Singh functioned. I don't share your opinion on S.M. Krishna because I believe that the state did progress well during his time. I was also extremely critical of how UPA2 functioned. I guess it must be difficult for someone who can see only one side to appreciate that not everyone is similarly built.

As far as Justice Hegde's findings goes, I have not the least suspion that those findings are accurate. Not least because I had some indirect knowledge of what Yeddy did as Dy.CM. Justice Santhosh Hegde's father, Justice K.S. Hegde was a national vice president of the BJP & speaker of the parliament during the Janata government _(Hardly a Congress agent as you seem to suggest)_. Which is among the reasons why Advani holds Justice Santhosh Hegde in very high esteem. Your are entitled to see any conspiracy anywhere, whether in Justice Santhosh Hegde's actions or Sunanda Pushkar's death. That is your prerogative. What you most certainly can't do is insist that I share your opinion.



Indrani said:


> Long before BJP formed the govt in Karnataka, Karnataka had earned the sobriquet of being the most corrupt state in India after Bihar. That was entirely Congress' and JDS' doing.
> 
> Here is a blog meant to highlight BJP achievements before the state elections in 2013. Just go through it and you will know how hard BJP actually worked and despite a hostile Central govt and governor Bhardwaj's repeated attempts to sack the govt.
> .



Cheerleading for a government that was consigned to the dustbin is the same as doing so for UPA 2. The people thought otherwise.



abjktu said:


> There is no consider difference between former UPA government and former BJP government of Karnataka(though *sanadhana gowdas term was somewhat better*)....



Sadananda Gowda would have proved a very good CM had he been given the full term.


----------



## Parul

The we-told-you-so brigade:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Indrani said:


> We are now having more sustained power cuts than before. Just last week for 2 days I had 12 hours power cut respectively. Other days it is between 2-3 hours everyday.



By that logic, Modi's government is responsible for all the power cuts in delhi. The BJP government in Karnataka was the worst government in recent history. It was seen as such & dealt like that by the people.

Hydel power is running low following poor rains in the catchment area. If rains pick up, the pwer situation improves_ (both demand situation & supply improves)_, otherwise we are in for a very bad time ahead.


----------



## Parul

2 points:

1. Waqt ki maar- 2012 mae Mukherjee saab ka probe karwana chahte they..Aaj apni rajneeti bachane keliye unke samne hath jodey..

2. 100 crore ke Civil lines ke bunglow mae shift hona chahte they lekin chapan/sandal hawai hi pehnni hai! Andhe bhakto ko aam kaise lagenge..abe Shirt pant ke andar tuck to karle Politics ke KRK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

About 10 years ago, I heard the estimation of Deve Gowda's wealth around 3000 to 5000 crores.


----------



## ashok321

After Shahi Imam, now Azam Khan has endorsed the ISIS terrorists, so they surely are traitors..
Getting their paycheck from India and singing laurel of terrorists, it does not work this way.
Shame..

Mr. Modi has not even tried to collect 4 crores from Jama masjid against unpaid electricity bills, neither the power cut has taken place. While it is a fact that all temples and churches pay their electricity bills.

Shameful or shameless situation, you define..


----------



## Indrani

Bang Galore said:


> By that logic, Modi's government is responsible for all the pwer cuts in delhi. The BJP government was the worst government in recent history. It was seen as such & dealt like that by the people.
> Hydel power is running low following poor rains in the catchment area. If rains pick up, the pwer situation improves (both demand situation & supply improves), otherwise we are in for a very bad time ahead



The congress before vacating office followed a scorched earth policy is no secret. The country's economy was already in the ICU. BJP has just started its govt and cannot be held responsible for that. But Congress has been in govt in Karnataka since the last 1-1/2 years and things have gotten worse.

Next, the people fell for the false accusations and Media campaign against the BJP govt (courtesy congress' strategy to deny BJP any foothold in the South). Next Yeddy's breaking away from BJP split the BJP vote share and that was the main reason of BJP's defeat and not any perceived sainthood of congress. Congress' vote share did not increase at all in that election. Even this anomaly people rectified in this lok sabha election where BJP got majority.


----------



## Indrani

Bang Galore said:


> The funny part is how selective your memory is. The idea that Sunanda Pushkar was a very healthy individual & was not on medication is not backed up by facts. There is also the fact that Shashi tharoor was not in the place even when Sunanda Pushkar was last seen alive. You can believe whatever your political inclinations may suggest, I do not follow that path.



As per AIIMS report just a few days before Sunanda died, she was on no medications at all and had no pre-existing medical condition. Shashi Tharoor and his cohorts are more than capable of arranging an alibi and it is no biggie at all. That is the lamest excuse, he need not have been present at the scene of death at all.



Bang Galore said:


> If you think I don't fault JD(S) or Congress in Karnataka, you probably have either the most selective of memories or a terrible one. I have dispayed nothing but contempt for how the JD(S) functions (btw, Deve Gowda was a potato farmer- not tomato) & was also extremely critical of how the Congress under Dharam Singh functioned. I don't share your opinion on S.M. Krishna because I believe that the state did progress well during his time. I was also extremely critical of how UPA2 functioned. I guess it must be difficult for someone who can see only one side to appreciate that not everyone is similarly built.



I have at least not seen any posts from you criticizing non-BJP govts at all and this is not a case of being selective. While I have seen you concur with posts critical of UPA2, any outright criticism from you of congress or its leaders has been largely missing. Anyway, my post was restricted to the govt in Karnataka. SM Krishna's govt was just as corrupt though of course only Bangalore did a lot better during his time. What you accuse me of is exactly what you are guilty of, seeing only one side.



Bang Galore said:


> As far as Justice Hegde's findings goes, I have not the least suspion that those findings are accurate. Not least because I had some indirect knowledge of what Yeddy did as Dy.CM. Justice Santhosh Hegde's father, Justice K.S. Hegde was a national vice president of the BJP & speaker of the parliament during the Janata government (Hardly a Congress agent as you seem to suggest). Which is among the reasons why Advani holds Justice Santhosh Hegde in very high esteem. Your are entitled to see any conspiracy anywhere, whether in Justice Santhosh Hegde's actions or Sunanda Pushkar's death. That is your prerogative. What you most certainly can't do is insist that I share your opinion.



BS Yeddyurappa: Victim of political vengeance | India News Analysis and Op-Ed Commentary | Politics | Governance | Economic Freedom | National Interest

This link debunks all your claims about Justice Hegde's integrity, Advani's approval notwithstanding, and Yeddy's culpability. I do not expect nor ask that you share my opinions, but given the leeway you seem to extend towards all non-BJP parties, your political inclination and lack of objectivity is obvious.



Bang Galore said:


> Cheerleading for a government that was consigned to the dustbin is the same as doing so for UPA 2. The people thought otherwise.



This theory has been debunked adequately given how soon Kannadiga tired of the current dispensation.


----------



## Bang Galore

Indrani said:


> The congress before vacating office followed a scorched earth policy is no secret. The country's economy was already in the ICU. BJP has just started its govt and cannot be held responsible for that. But Congress has been in govt in Karnataka since the last 1-1/2 years and things have gotten worse.



If you believe power situation can be changed in a year, then you live in some fantastic place.



> Next, the people fell for the false accusations and Media campaign against the BJP govt (courtesy congress' strategy to deny BJP any foothold in the South). Next Yeddy's breaking away from BJP split the BJP vote share and that was the main reason of BJP's defeat and not any perceived sainthood of congress. Congress' vote share did not increase at all in that election. Even this anomaly people rectified in this lok sabha election where BJP got majority.



False allegations?  Not even die hard BJP supporters I know believe that crap. Even Modi didn't believe it, its why Yeddy is not in the cabinet. If Yeddy was with the BJP, its voteshare would have been nowhere in the cicinity of the BJP+KJP. Doesn't work like that. The BJP won in the general elections on a Modi wave, not on some imagined KJP+BJP vote share. Had rthere been no Modi wave, the BJP would have been lucky to get anything more than 5-7 seats. _(for instance, the Congress pulverised 2 combined BJP+KJP+JD(S) candidates in by elections last year)_ 

As iI said your entitled to believe whatever you want, including that the previous BJP government in Karnataka was the best ever. Lets agree to disagree. Just leave the funny questions of my motivations for any posts at home.


----------



## Bang Galore

Indrani said:


> As per AIIMS report just a few days before Sunanda died, she was on no medications at all and had no pre-existing medical condition. Shashi Tharoor and his cohorts are more than capable of arranging an alibi and it is no biggie at all. That is the lamest excuse, he need not have been present at the scene of death at all.



Arranging alibis? There were cameras, he was at a public function- a day long meeting of the Congress.





> I have at least not seen any posts from you criticizing non-BJP govts at all and this is not a case of being selective. While I have seen you concur with posts critical of UPA2, any outright criticism from you of congress or its leaders has been largely missing. Anyway, my post was restricted to the govt in Karnataka. SM Krishna's govt was just as corrupt though of course only Bangalore did a lot better during his time. What you accuse me of is exactly what you are guilty of, seeing only one side.



My criticism cannot necessarily be refined to your tastes. I suggest you look harder. I have not defended Krishna because it hasn't come up. Not defending & not attacking cannot be seen as support, atleast by anyone neutral. I have defended the UPA government & ministers when I saw fit but that was equally true of the NDA government of Vajpayee. No selectiveness, unlike you my loyalties do not permanently reside anywhere.



> This link debunks all your claims about Justice Hegde's integrity, Advani's approval notwithstanding, and Yeddy's culpability. I do not expect nor ask that you share my opinions, but given the leeway you seem to extend towards all non-BJP parties, your political inclination and lack of objectivity is obvious.



That is silly. Even Modi didn't buy it, why not ask him to agree first.The case against Yeddiyurappa was stopped not because the High court held him innocent but because they deemed he had not been given a chance to put forward his defence. A defence that does not exist, the decision of the high court only on technical grounds. The man got money from 2 mining firms, only the absolutely cussed would believe that the money was goven from the goodness of the hearts of those corporates which were suffering losses.

Integrity is not decided whether a case is uoheld or not. In that case all high court judges who have their decisions overturned by the Supreme court are, according to your logic, of suspect integrity. How Justice Hegde's integrity is viewed is seen by the Supreme Court going by those findings when it shut down mining. The same court asked him to look at suspected encounter cases in Manipur.

You are welcome to assume lack of objectivity if you want, I'm not inclined to labour that point with you. I have never suggested that I am purely objective on all matters, only that my objectivity or lack therof is not based on party lines. I have my likes & dislikes but unlike you, they are not based on whether the party line is being forwarded. I make no bones that I have & will defend decisions (that I agree with) of the Congress &/or others, just like I will defend those of the BJP . Depends on the decision, not on the party taking it.


----------



## Indrani

Bang Galore said:


> If you believe power situation can be changed in a year, then you live in some fantastic place.



Karnataka to get power from Kudankulam - The Hindu

What we are witnessing is power cuts with additional capacity already added. This after the govt boasted of the state having surplus power just a few months ago.


----------



## Bang Galore

Indrani said:


> Karnataka to get power from Kudankulam - The Hindu
> 
> What we are witnessing is power cuts with additional capacity already added. This after the govt boasted of the state having surplus power just a few months ago.



Water my dear chap, water. Karnataka depends on hydel power, poor rains keep demand high while supply becomes worse with every passing day. Nothing to do with the party running the government. Not yet anyways. Will be if they do nothing in the rest of their term.


----------



## Indrani

Bang Galore said:


> False allegations? Not even die hard BJP supporters I know believe that crap. Even Modi didn't believe it, its why Yeddy is not in the cabinet. If Yeddy was with the BJP, its voteshare would have been nowhere in the cicinity of the BJP+KJP. Doesn't work like that. The BJP won in the general elections on a Modi wave, not on some imagined KJP+BJP vote share. Had rthere been no Modi wave, the BJP would have been lucky to get anything more than 5-7 seats. (for instance, the Congress pulverised 2 combined BJP+KJP+JD(S) candidates in by elections last year)



Of course Mr. Modi believes in Yeddyurappa which is why he was taken back into BJP. BJP is also well aware of the hounding that happened in the name of balancing act and to mitigate congress' corruption charges by spreading corruption charges equally to BJP too. Modi campaigned hard for BJP for the state elections too and that did not make any dent which goes to show that it was not Modi all along but the vote splitting due to Yeddy's leaving BJP. Which it why it became necessary to get Yeddy back into the fold for the LS elections. You were singing the same song before LS elections as to how BJP wont win in Karnataka and were proved wrong. Do not let that stop you from carrying on in the same vein. 



Bang Galore said:


> As iI said your entitled to believe whatever you want, including that the previous BJP government in Karnataka was the best ever. Lets agree to disagree. Just leave the funny questions of my motivations for any posts at home.



Wow, you are of course above imputing motivations.



Bang Galore said:


> Arranging alibis? There were cameras, he was at a public function- a day long meeting of the Congress.



Arranging alibis as in he did not need to be the one to commit the crime but could have gotten someone else to do it. Anyway, the case is going to be re-investigated and he is not going anywhere but to prison.



Bang Galore said:


> That is silly. Even Modi didn't buy it, why not ask him to agree first.The case against Yeddiyurappa was stopped not because the High court held him innocent but because they deemed he had not been given a chance to put forward his defence. A defence that does not exist, the decision of the high court only on technical grounds. The man got money from 2 mining firms, only the absolutely cussed would believe that the money was goven from the goodness of the hearts of those corporates which were suffering losses.



Nope. There was no evidence Yeddy had done any favors to the Jindal Group. *The High Court quashed the FIR against Yeddyurappa based on the Lokayukta report. Not only that, it gave serious slamming to Justice Hegde for not following basic principles of natural justice, and removed the part of the report that was critical of Yeddyurappa*.




Bang Galore said:


> Integrity is not decided whether a case is uoheld or not. In that case all high court judges who have their decisions overturned by the Supreme court are, according to your logic, of suspect integrity. How Justice Hegde's integrity is viewed is seen by the Supreme Court going by those findings when it shut down mining. The same court asked him to look at suspected encounter cases in Manipur.



On the contrary it was Yeddyurappa who first tried to shut down illegal mining even before SC intervened. On December 29, 2013, front page of _Kannada Prabha _carried details of how BSY brought in Karnataka Minerals Policy in 2008, and how it was approved by Governor Bharadwaj on December 16, 2008. In brief, that was the first major attempt in Karnataka to stop illegal mining which was rampant for years, or might be decades!

Integrity does come in picture when given how all non-BJP govt's were involved in the mining scam, Justice Hedge found no fault with anyone else but just one govt and that too based on very tenuous connection.




Bang Galore said:


> My criticism cannot necessarily be refined to your tastes. I suggest you look harder. I have not defended Krishna because it hasn't come up. Not defending & not attacking cannot be seen as support, atleast by anyone neutral. I have defended the UPA government & ministers when I saw fit but that was equally true of the NDA government of Vajpayee. No selectiveness, unlike you my loyalties do not permanently reside anywhere.



It is only after very hard looking that I came to this conclusion. Of course you are not neutral. Selective attacks on Modi govt in Gujarat and Yeddy's govt in Karnataka are the only criticisms forthcoming from you. Otherwise you pretty much have nothing to say. I do not know about your loyalties, but your bias is obvious.



Bang Galore said:


> Water my dear chap, water. Karnataka depends on hydel power, poor rains keep demand high while supply becomes worse with every passing day. Nothing to do with the party running the government. Not yet anyways. Will be if they do nothing in the rest of their term.



There was acute water crisis last year, but not yet this year. Also it has been raining intermittently throughout the last 2 months.


----------



## Bang Galore

> Wow, you are of course above imputing motivations.



This is just an online forum,. Motivation? Seriously? 





> Arranging alibis as in he did not need to be the one to commit the crime but could have gotten someone else to do it. Anyway, the case is going to be re-investigated and he is not going anywhere but to prison.



Fine. Call me when that happens.





> Nope. There was no evidence Yeddy had done any favors to the Jindal Group. *The High Court quashed the FIR against Yeddyurappa based on the Lokayukta report. Not only that, it gave serious slamming to Justice Hegde for not following basic principles of natural justice, and removed the part of the report that was critical of Yeddyurappa*.



Yup, I guess you believe that Robert Vadra was paid money by DLF for fun. You can believe what you want, I'm uninclined to buy that people just donate 20 crores to the CM's family charity out of goodness of their heart.



> On the contrary it was Yeddyurappa who first tried to shut down illegal mining even before SC intervened. On December 29, 2013, front page of _Kannada Prabha _carried details of how BSY brought in Karnataka Minerals Policy in 2008, and how it was approved by Governor Bharadwaj on December 16, 2008. In brief, that was the first major attempt in Karnataka to stop illegal mining which was rampant for years, or might be decades!
> 
> Integrity does come in picture when given how all non-BJP govt's were involved in the mining scam, Justice Hedge found no fault with anyone else but just one govt and that too based on very tenuous connection.



Funny. You seem to have forgotten that the Reddy brothers were part of the BJP & that Janardhan Reddy is still languishing in jail. Guess they are another group unfairly tarnished.





> It is only after very hard looking that I came to this conclusion. Of course you are not neutral. Selective attacks on Modi govt in Gujarat and Yeddy's govt in Karnataka are the only criticisms forthcoming from you. Otherwise you pretty much have nothing to say. I do not know about your loyalties, but your bias is obvious.



I have plenty to say & have been saying since long. Can't help if you see only what you want.





> There was acute water crisis last year, but not yet this year. Also it has been raining intermittently throughout the last 2 months.



That's simply not true. Check on what the levels of the reservoirs have been in the last week. Do you think the Congress government is drinking up the power if it is being produced.


----------



## Indrani

Bang Galore said:


> This is just an online forum,. Motivation? Seriously?



You should have thought of that before using it in your statements.



Bang Galore said:


> Yup, I guess you believe that Robert Vadra was paid money by DLF for fun. You can believe what you want, I'm uninclined to buy that people just donate 20 crores to the CM's family charity out of goodness of their heart.



Robert Vadra was paid money for quid pro quo which is clearly reflected in the increase in his wealth status. That is not the case with Yeddyurappa. If the company made payments in expectation of some favor, certainly they were not forthcoming. There has been no meteoric rise in his wealth nor is he the fastest growing billionaire in this country.




Bang Galore said:


> Funny. You seem to have forgotten that the Reddy brothers were part of the BJP & that Janardhan Reddy is still languishing in jail. Guess they are another group unfairly tarnished.



If they are in jail, rightly so. I do not hold brief for the entire BJP and anyone found to be committing any fraud deserves prison time.




Bang Galore said:


> That's simply not true. Check on what the levels of the reservoirs have been in the last week. Do you think the Congress government is drinking up the power if it is being produced.



It is not the absence of rain that has caused the power shortage, rather the snags at the thermal power stations which developed in the month of April. Instead of speeding up the repair of these, the state govt is busy indulging in dolonomics and dividing the society.

State to reel under loadshedding


----------



## Bang Galore

Indrani said:


> You should have thought of that before using it in your statements.



 It's why I said your funny comments on motivation.......




Indrani said:


> It is not the absence of rain that has caused the power shortage, rather the snags at the thermal power stations which developed in the month of April. Instead of speeding up the repair of these, the state govt is busy indulging in dolonomics and dividing the society.
> 
> State to reel under loadshedding



I'm no fan of as you rightly put it of Siddaramaiah's "dolonomics" but the power situation has a bit more to it than snags in thermal plants. That is not new, happens almost every year. Monsoon season is usually maintenance season for thermal plants. What is making the difference is the slow monsoon & reduced capacity at Hydel stations.



> *Bad news on power supply front*
> 
> With Karnataka receiving just half the rainfall compared to what it received last year, the State’s dependency on thermal resources to generate power may have to continue. Usually, a good monsoon ensures adequate generation of power from hydel resources, thereby reducing the strain on thermal resources.
> 
> According to Karnataka Power Transmission Corporation Ltd (KPTCL), the Linganamakki hydel reservoir had 11.69 per cent storage as on Saturday, compared to last year’s 23 per cent on the same day. Similarly, Supa reservoir had 20.68 per cent (last year it was 23.74 per cent) and Mani had 14.08 per cent (it was 21.61 per cent).
> 
> As for the energy generated, while 533 MU was generated on Saturday from the Linganamakki reservoir compared to 1048 MU on the same date last year, 653 MU was generated in Supa (750 MU) last year and 137 MU from the Mani reservoir (compared to 210 MU last year).
> 
> The KPTCL’s Karnataka Load Dispatch Centre showed that against 7049 MW, the generation stood at 4320 MW.
> 
> Bangalore Electricity Supply Company (Bescom) Managing Director Pankaj Kumar Pandey admitted that the Escom was preserving a part of their hydel resources and running more on thermal compared to what they were we were doing last year.
> 
> “Hydel resources provide about one-third of the State’s generation and it is slightly lesser for Bescom – about 25 per cent. Usually, during the monsoon season, maintenance of thermal stations is undertaken. But if there is deficit rain, we will have to depend on thermal,” he explained.
> 
> While maintaining that there is no shortage as of now, Mr. Pandey said if the monsoon deficit continues, Bescom will have to purchase power from outside or in the worse case, resort to loadshedding. “But that question arises later is there is no adequate rain,” he added.
> Bad news on power supply front - The Hindu


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> BS Yeddyurappa: Victim of political vengeance | India News Analysis and Op-Ed Commentary | Politics | Governance | Economic Freedom | National Interest
> 
> That is an unsupportable claim. The High Court quashed the FIR against Yeddyurappa based on the Lokayukta report. Not only that, it gave serious slamming to Justice Hegde for not following basic principles of natural justice, and removed the part of the report that was critical of Yeddyurappa. Some technical details here to drill down the exact injustice done to BSY by Hegde and how High Court corrected it giving justice to BSY.
> 
> You can access the full Karnataka High Court judgement quashing Santosh Hegde’s report based FIR against BSY here.
> 
> Long before BJP formed the govt in Karnataka, Karnataka had earned the sobriquet of being the most corrupt state in India after Bihar. That was entirely Congress' and JDS' doing.
> 
> Here is a blog meant to highlight BJP achievements before the state elections in 2013. Just go through it and you will know how hard BJP actually worked and despite a hostile Central govt and governor Bhardwaj's repeated attempts to sack the govt.
> 
> Kiran's Thoughts.. As Is: Dear Karnataka BJP Campaigner, Read This First...
> 
> Siddharamaiah's govt is a damp squib after all that. Apart from minority appeasement, I really do not see any good he has done. We are now having more sustained power cuts than before. Just last week for 2 days I had 12 hours power cut respectively. Other days it is between 2-3 hours everyday.


i said he is better than yeddyruappa..i am not an admirer of siddharamaih..but personally he is a very good,clean political leader,though his cabinet ministers are utter wastes..
minority appeasement??..its not a surpise..congress major vote is muslims,christians,vokkaligas,sc/st classes..yeddy was no more different in this case..every one know that he is a lingayat castiest..he even kicked the then best performing CM sanadhana govda ( thulu govda) for no reason and placed his loyal dog and fellow lingayat leader jagadish shetter and made the face of Karnataka BJP even worse..so much for his lingayat appeasement..
reg.power shortage..i don't think its only limited to Karnataka..all over India it exists...


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Requested a quote from an Indian supplier of industrial chemicals today. The company was so courteous, prompt and efficient. Too bad their prices simply can't match that of Chinese and Malaysian suppliers.

Really sucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

News Rumours/Tidbits for the week:

*Achche din for DD*
The present regime has been avoiding private media and is instead focusing on Doordarshan. In fact, it seems to be a return to the old days when DD was the favoured one and sometimes the only news medium allowed at functions attended by the prime minister. These days, even ANI TV, DD’s usual rival, is missing from the PM’s programmes. When External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj visited Bangladesh recently, only official and semi-official media were part of the accompanying press party. Similarly, private media was not permitted to fly with Petroleum Minister Dharmendra Pradhan to Moscow for the World Petroleum Conference. Environment Minister Prakash Javadekar didn’t take journalists with him to Nairobi for the World Climate Conference, reportedly on Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s instructions. Modi did not invite journalists on his trip to Bhutan though his plane was flying half-empty. So far, the PMO has not asked the private media to fly with the Prime Minister to the BRICS summit in Brazil beginning July 14.

*Mega park for Kashi*

Modi has ambitious plans for his Varanasi constituency. He wants to set up a special amusement park. But this will be no Disneyland for children. Instead, it will showcase the art and culture of the different states of India. Modi is paying special attention to not just his constituency but to the entire state of Uttar Pradesh which played a big role in his party’s victory in the recent parliamentary election. P K Mishra, additional principal secretary in the PMO, has been designated as the point-person for all requests from MPs and MLAs for development projects in the state.

*EC divided*

The Election Commission presided over by CEC V S Sampath met earlier this week. One of the issues discussed was the culpability of former Maharashtra CM Ashok Chavan in the paid news scam. Chavan is accused of omitting from his declared election expenses the money he paid to certain newspapers for carrying flattering write-ups about himself during the last Assembly elections. But there was no unanimity in the Commission about whether Chavan, now an MP, could be disqualified for allegedly violating the law.

*Blatant salesman*

French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius held a press conference for the Indian media during his visit last week. While winding up his conference, Fabius announced that he had a surprise for the journalists. He introduced a French businessman who had invented an iPhone app which, he said, would be of use to Indian tourists visiting France. The application translates Hindi into French, and has information on tourist sites and other useful data. The Ministry of External Affairs was taken aback that the French minister was blatantly plugging for a private corporation. In India, a minister speaking on behalf of a private entrepreneur would have immediately attracted a barrage of criticism.

*Lucky strike rate *

With five BJP spokespersons being elevated as ministers — Ravi Shankar Prasad, Smriti Irani, Nirmala Sitharaman, Prakash Javadekar and Piyush Goyal — party members realise the spokesperson’s job is the quickest route to greater glory. The other national party spokespersons — Shahnawaz Hussain, Sudhanshu Trivedi, Bhupendra Yadav and Meenakshi Lekhi — are hoping that some luck would rub off on them as well. In fact, Lekhi, MP from New Delhi, nurses ambitions of being projected as the party’s chief ministerial candidate for Delhi. Trivedi, a close associate of Home Minister Rajnath Singh, has opted to continue as a spokesperson rather than becoming an aide to Singh in the ministry, a position he held the last time Singh was a minister in the Vajpayee regime.

*Shahenshah Modi*

The delay over the announcement of Amit Shah as BJP president is because a section in the RSS believes that if Shah leads the party, power will be concentrated in Narendra Modi’s hands. The Sangh feels that an individual should not be more important than the organisation. There are several people in the BJP who secretly share the belief that Modi’s writ will go completely unchallenged if his right-hand man is appointed head of the party. Though it is clear that Shah has the requisite organisational skills — as is evident from the party’s victory in UP — and his rivals for the post are not as dynamic, there are a number of senior leaders in the BJP who are working behind the scenes against Shah. Rajnath Singh and Nitin Gadkari are part of the team which has to take a final call in the matter.


Inside track: Achche din for DD | The Indian Express | Page 99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

In Pictures: Snapshots of NSA snooping on BJP leaders | The UnReal Times


----------



## Parul




----------



## sancho

Bang Galore said:


> By that logic, Modi's government is responsible for all the power cuts in delhi. The BJP government in Karnataka was the worst government in recent history. It was seen as such & dealt like that by the people.
> 
> Hydel power is running low following poor rains in the catchment area. If rains pick up, the pwer situation improves_ (both demand situation & supply improves)_, otherwise we are in for a very bad time ahead.



Not part of your discussions, but you might find this interesting wrt to energy in general:

Watch: Truth vs Hype - The Myth of Power Crisis - NDTV

Especially from minute 14:00 onwards about how much energy is actually available today and how much the consumption is, or why some power cuts are created!


----------



## cloud_9

Railway Minister is ripping UPA with a chainsaw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

FDI in Railways on the way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486403653670948865



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486404390983438336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486405208117755904


----------



## indiatester

cloud_9 said:


> Railway Minister is ripping UPA with a chainsaw


Commentary please


----------



## cloud_9

indiatester said:


> Commentary please





> 4 projects which are going on for over 30 years, Gowda says




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486408868231012352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamBahadur

What a terrific Budget  Even if they implement half of the projects announced it will be a major game changer


----------



## Rahul9090



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Someone plz give a summary of the Railway Budget


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Someone plz give a summary of the Railway Budget




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486497854404313088

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

HOly crap. this is Brilliant


----------



## abjktu

Star Wars said:


> Someone plz give a summary of the Railway Budget


Trains allotted..
Kerala
1.Premium-0
2.Express-0
3.Passenger-1

Karnataka
1. Premium-1
2.Express-4
3.Passenger-3

True face of BJP...

these Bjp,congress,communists all should be kicked out from Kerala..all these fuckers are same feathers..complete partiality towards Kerala and malayalis..


----------



## kbd-raaf

abjktu said:


> Trains allotted..
> Kerala
> 1.Premium-0
> 2.Express-0
> 3.Passenger-1
> 
> Karnataka
> 1. Premium-1
> 2.Express-4
> 3.Passenger-3
> 
> True face of BJP...
> 
> these Bjp,congress,communists all should be kicked out from Kerala..all these fuckers are same feathers..complete partiality towards Kerala and malayalis..


lol


----------



## abjktu

kbd-raaf said:


> lol


what to lol about.???
just compare train allotted to Kerala/west bengal with bjp ruling Karnataka/Gujarat/UP..complete negligence...bjp is no more different from congress..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

abjktu said:


> what to lol about.???
> just compare train allotted to Kerala/west bengal with bjp ruling Karnataka/Gujarat/UP..complete negligence...bjp is no more different from congress..



BJP isn't ruling Karnataka and UP heck they are not leader of opposition as of now in both states.


----------



## abjktu

Android said:


> BJP isn't ruling Karnataka and UP heck they are not leader of opposition as of now in both states.


sorry..i meant most MPs from Karnataka,UP,Gujarat,Maharastra are from BJP...


----------



## kbd-raaf

abjktu said:


> sorry..i meant most MPs from Karnataka,UP,Gujarat,Maharastra are from BJP...



You do realise that the days of allocating new trains to certain states in order to say "look at how much work I'm doing" are over. 
The Railways Minister has clearly stated that new routes are going to be set up based on *commercial viability* ONLY.


----------



## Contrarian

abjktu said:


> Trains allotted..
> Kerala
> 1.Premium-0
> 2.Express-0
> 3.Passenger-1
> 
> Karnataka
> 1. Premium-1
> 2.Express-4
> 3.Passenger-3
> 
> True face of BJP...
> 
> these Bjp,congress,communists all should be kicked out from Kerala..all these fuckers are same feathers..complete partiality towards Kerala and malayalis..


You do know that Karnataka has far more demand and far more economic activity compared to Kerala right?
Why should they be have equal number of trains?

By your reckoning Pondichery and UP should be given the same number of trains. Besides Railways has said that they will run trains only on routes that make profit and are economically important.


----------



## JanjaWeed

No one will be talking about this budget after big one comes in couple of days time!


----------



## TejasMk3

abjktu said:


> sorry..i meant most MPs from Karnataka,UP,Gujarat,Maharastra are from BJP...



It's not based on that...BJP have only one mp here, and we got 5 new trains, plus 2 more seasonal pilgrimage trains


----------



## abjktu

Contrarian said:


> You do know that Karnataka has far more demand and far more economic activity compared to Kerala right?
> Why should they be have equal number of trains?
> 
> By your reckoning Pondichery and UP should be given the same number of trains. Besides Railways has said that they will run trains only on routes that make profit and are economically important.


yes,Karnataka has far more economic activity than Kerala..agreed..but they are far more peoples from Kerala working/studying in various parts of India..fyi..more than 1 million malayalis living in Bangalore city alone..
gowda allotted only one passanger train to Kerala(that too from mangalore to kasargod.)..kasargod is a predominantly tulu/Kannada speaking town in North Kerala border..majority of passangers there are either tulus or Kannadigas...



TejasMk3 said:


> It's not based on that...BJP have only one mp here, and we got 5 new trains, plus 2 more seasonal pilgrimage trains


no brother,Tamilnadu is always an exceptional case..thankx to powerful jayalalitha and a strong regional party like admk..


----------



## heisenberg

abjktu said:


> what to lol about.???
> just compare train allotted to Kerala/west bengal with bjp ruling Karnataka/Gujarat/UP..complete negligence...bjp is no more different from congress..


West bengal already have too many trains. Every one out of third train go to Howrah. I agree Kerala should have get a new train. But overall, I don't think there was any discrimination done by GOI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

abjktu said:


> yes,Karnataka has far more economic activity than Kerala..agreed..but they are far more peoples from Kerala working/studying in various parts of India..fyi..more than 1 million malayalis living in Bangalore city alone..
> gowda allotted only one passanger train to Kerala(that too from mangalore to kasargod.)..kasargod is a predominantly tulu/Kannada speaking town in North Kerala border..majority of passangers there are either tulus or Kannadigas...


Rail is currently completely cash starved. With a limited number of additional trains, where do you think they will give additional trains? To high economic activity areas or low economic activity areas. That would answer everything.


----------



## Arya Desa

abjktu said:


> True face of BJP...
> 
> these Bjp,congress,communists all should be kicked out from Kerala..all these fuckers are same feathers..complete partiality towards Kerala and malayalis..



That's cause your state is non-productive.


----------



## AugenBlick

Arya Desa said:


> That's cause your state is non-productive.


----------



## Victory

Arya Desa said:


> That's cause your state is non-productive.


Kerela ranks in top 10 states with highest number of international tourists


----------



## Bang Galore

Railways is in a absolute mess. Freight charges are unworkable making Indian railways carry very little of the country's freight. Those charges are high because passenger charges have been deliberately kept low over many years. Need to reduce freight charges over the medium term or keep them constant at the very least. Railways need massive internal restructuring & cleaning up. Very inefficient and their costs are high because of a inefficient & corrupt method of building & running capacity. Sadanand Gowda needs to target this problem, could save about 15-20% there alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Arya Desa said:


> That's cause your state is non-productive.



ain't no such thing in India



Victory said:


> Kerela ranks in top 10 states with highest number of international tourists



don't you mean foreign remittances? Don't try to hide it, even Keralites say this about the state.


----------



## cloud_9

Why do people demand trains like it's their birthright! The whole concept of budget is shit,turn Railway Ministry in to a Corporation like the Chinese did ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

cloud_9 said:


> Why do people demand trains like it's their birthright! The whole concept of budget is shit,turn Railway Ministry in to a Corporation like the Chinese did ?



Ya, just don't understand the need for a _"Railway" _budget. We live in a very fast paced world, decisions have to be taken in real time, not once a year. Time to do away with this stuff.


----------



## cloud_9

Bang Galore said:


> Ya, just don't understand the need for a _"Railway" _budget. We live in a very fast paced world, decisions have to be taken in real time, not once a year. Time to do away with this stuff.


I'm pretty sure the leaks in Railways are massive and may even overshadow UPA Scams or the Black money everyone talks about.


----------



## Chronos

cloud_9 said:


> I'm pretty sure the leaks in Railways are massive and may even overshadow UPA Scams or the Black money everyone talks about.



when you say leak, does it mean corruption, non payment of tickets by passengers and structural inefficiencies?



cloud_9 said:


> Why do people demand trains like it's their birthright! The whole concept of budget is shit,turn Railway Ministry in to a Corporation like the Chinese did ?



Pretty much.

If anyone should be angry over the lack of new train services or just outright neglect, North-Easterners should be pissed.

Btw, did the North-East get any allocation?



abjktu said:


> what to lol about.???
> just compare train allotted to Kerala/west bengal with bjp ruling Karnataka/Gujarat/UP..complete negligence...bjp is no more different from congress..



alright. Compare the economic activity of the five souther states. I think Kerala is the lowest.

If anyone has the right to complain about negligence by the railway ministry, it is the North-Eastern states.

It's been five decades already.


----------



## cloud_9

Ravi Nair said:


> when you say leak, does it mean corruption, non payment of tickets by passengers and structural inefficiencies?
> 
> 
> Btw, did the North-East get any allocation?


Spending money on non-starter projects,running trains on loss making routes,encroachment of Railway land and much more.


> The Railway Budget has put special emphasis on the development of rail network in the Northeast region, by allocating Rs 5,116 crore. This is a 54 per cent increase the previous year’s allocation.


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> If you believe power situation can be changed in a year, then you live in some fantastic place.
> 
> 
> 
> False allegations?  Not even die hard BJP supporters I know believe that crap. Even Modi didn't believe it, its why Yeddy is not in the cabinet. If Yeddy was with the BJP, its voteshare would have been nowhere in the cicinity of the BJP+KJP. Doesn't work like that. The BJP won in the general elections on a Modi wave, not on some imagined KJP+BJP vote share. Had rthere been no Modi wave, the BJP would have been lucky to get anything more than 5-7 seats. _(for instance, the Congress pulverised 2 combined BJP+KJP+JD(S) candidates in by elections last year)_
> 
> As iI said your entitled to believe whatever you want, including that the previous BJP government in* Karnataka was the best ever*. Lets agree to disagree. Just leave the funny questions of my motivations for any posts at home.



From a lot of the comments by the Kanndigas my impression is that Siddaramiah comes off as a saint compared to Yeddy. And that BJP in karnataka through their graft and corruption pretty much sabotaged any expectation of a re-election.



cloud_9 said:


> *Spending money on non-starter projects,running trains on loss making routes,encroachment of Railway land and much more*.



It is about time India stop treating that region as a bastard child


----------



## cloud_9

Rahul9090 said:


> View attachment 38024





> A day after PM Narendra Modi told a gathering in Uri that the local Kendriya Vidyalaya would begin to enrol students for Class 11 from this month, HRD officials went into a tizzy on Saturday trying to clear all formalities.
> 
> “In flat two hours, all hurdles were cleared to allow the Uri KV to start the class 11 from this academic year”, said a senior ministry official. Currently, students in Uri have to travel 30 kms away to Srinagar for higher secondary education.
> 
> Pressing officials into swift clearance of proposals comes in the backdrop of Modi’s own advise to the bureaucracy to cut the red tape. In his meeting with all departmental secretaries last month, Modi had said, “One attains moksha (salvation) by travelling to Chaar Dham. But files go in circles to 32 dhams without attaining salvation. Limit the file movements to Chaar Dham”.
> 
> During his first J&K trip as the PM on Friday, Modi, in his speech on dedicating the Uri-II hydropower project to the nation had announced that by June the Kendriya Vidyalaya would start enrolling students from Class 11— a long-standing demand of the locals.


Govt fulfills PM's promise to Uri school in less than 24 hrs - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> Ya, just don't understand the need for a _"Railway" _budget. We live in a very fast paced world, decisions have to be taken in real time, not once a year. Time to do away with this stuff.



sorry for my ignorance, but can't the railway budget be announced along with the regular budget announcements?


----------



## SouthDesi

Ravi Nair said:


> Btw, did the North-East get any allocation?



*Railway Budget 2014: 7 new trains announced for northeast*
*
Railway Budget 2014: 7 new trains announced for northeast; Rail University mooted - The Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> From a lot of the comments by the Kanndigas my impression is that Siddaramiah comes off as a saint compared to Yeddy. And that BJP in karnataka through their graft and corruption pretty much sabotaged any expectation of a re-election.



Frankly the Congress government is useless & clueless. They haven't been able to get their act together except to offer some handouts They probably would get a C minus but the BJP was a F. Siddaramiah's performance has been below par but the fact that there have been no scandals yet contrasts well with the BJP government that preceded him.



Ravi Nair said:


> sorry for my ignorance, but can't the railway budget be announced along with the regular budget announcements?



Can but even that is not necessary. Should be done away completely as indeed should the ministry. Either merge with other transport or create a corporation. Railway budget is simply stupid and an unnecessary exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> Water my dear chap, water. *Karnataka depends on hydel power,* poor rains keep demand high while supply becomes worse with every passing day. Nothing to do with the party running the government. Not yet anyways. Will be if they do nothing in the rest of their term.



that's even worse news for Kerala then.



Bang Galore said:


> Frankly *the Congress government is useless & clueless*. They haven't been able to get their act together except to offer some handouts They probably would get a C minus but the BJP was a F. Siddaramiah's performance has been below par but the fact that there have been no scandals yet contrasts well with the BJP government that preceded him.
> 
> 
> 
> Can but even that is not necessary. Should be done away completely as indeed should the ministry. Either merge with other transport or create a corporation. Railway budget is simply stupid and an unnecessary exercise.



a lot of the posters here simply seems to be pushing Party lines or engaging in Vyakhti Pooja of Modi. which is disappointing to say the least.

I mean, what if a good administrator comes along in the shape of a Congress politician? do we reject him too.


----------



## SouthDesi

Ravi Nair said:


> what if a good administrator comes along in the shape of a Congress politician?



Just wonder, do they have anyone to match that profile at this moment? 

I think Congress will lose 3 more CM's in next 1 yr in coming elections.


----------



## Chronos

SouthDesi said:


> Just wonder, do they have anyone to match that profile at this moment?
> 
> I think Congress will lose 3 more CM's in next 1 yr in coming elections.



I am giving a hypothetical situation. But don't you think that it is a bit limiting to choose a candidate along party line and not according to Merit?


----------



## SouthDesi

Ravi Nair said:


> But don't you think that it is a bit limiting to choose a candidate along party line and not according to Merit?



It has both merits and disadvantages. Let's see how it turns out in next few years.

@Ravi Nair Read this from Fareed Zakaria. it may be slightly correct in our case too.

*Identity trumping ideology across the globe*

*http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/fareed-zakaria-identity-not-ideology-is-moving-the-world/2014/07/03/631ff338-02d7-11e4-8572-4b1b969b6322_story.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> I am giving a hypothetical situation. But don't you think that it is a bit limiting to choose a candidate along party line and not according to Merit?



If you look at the previous UPA government, you would see some very competent people there. That is why it was such a let down that they just sat there & did nothing while riding a train that was almost going off the rails in ultra slow motion.


----------



## Chronos

Bang Galore said:


> If you look at the previous UPA government, you would see some very competent people there. That is why it was such a let down that they just sat there & did nothing while riding a train that was almost going off the rails in ultra slow motion.



I am afraid it is just not enough to have competent people. But there must be a leader with vision that knows how to utilise the skills of the people to put them in place in terms of the macro picture.


----------



## abjktu

Contrarian said:


> Rail is currently completely cash starved. With a limited number of additional trains, where do you think they will give additional trains? To high economic activity areas or low economic activity areas. That would answer everything.


yes agreed...actually we got nothing in this budget..aek train bhi nahi hai iss baar..8-10. trains for neighboring Karnataka and Tamilnadu..
these acts will only create a strong anti national feeling..


----------



## Contrarian

abjktu said:


> yes agreed...actually we got nothing in this budget..aek train bhi nahi hai iss baar..8-10. trains for neighboring Karnataka and Tamilnadu..
> these acts will only create a strong anti national feeling..


Meh. They can create all the anti-national feeling they want. Railways is not obligated to provide equal to each state. They will put money where they can get maximum money back.

If Kerala were able to do that, Kerala would be getting maximum number of trains and not Karnataka or Tamil Nadu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Contrarian said:


> Meh. They can create all the anti-national feeling they want. Railways is not obligated to provide equal to each state. They will put money where they can get maximum money back.
> 
> If Kerala were able to do that, Kerala would be getting maximum number of trains and not Karnataka or Tamil Nadu.


At present there are 16 railway zones in India,Kerala belongs to the 5 th largest..
and also southern zone consists of Kerala and Tamilnadu and has six divisions namely Chennai,madurai,trichy,salem,palakkad and trivandrum..Trivandrum division is the second busiest line and is most profitable in the southern zone..
we know its purely political..sanadana gowda is from Karnataka..so he favored there most....and NDA is not majority in rajyasabha..so they want jayalalithas help to pass bills..


----------



## Contrarian

abjktu said:


> At present there are 16 railway zones in India,Kerala belongs to the 5 th largest..
> and also southern zone consists of Kerala and Tamilnadu and has six divisions namely Chennai,madurai,trichy,salem,palakkad and trivandrum..Trivandrum division is the second busiest line and is most profitable in the southern zone..
> we know its purely political..sanadana gowda is from Karnataka..so he favored there most....and NDA is not majority in rajyasabha..so they want jayalalithas help to pass bills..


Even with jayalalita, NDA wont get majority in RS.


----------



## JanjaWeed

@arp2041 yesterday's Germany vs Brazil match... just in case if you have missed it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

abjktu said:


> yes agreed...actually we got nothing in this budget..aek train bhi nahi hai iss baar..8-10. trains for neighboring Karnataka and Tamilnadu..
> these acts will only create a strong anti national feeling..



That is a rather embaressingly stupid reason for Anti National feelings



Contrarian said:


> Even with jayalalita, NDA wont get majority in RS.



Naveen and Jaya may support NDA in RS


----------



## Indrani

Star Wars said:


> That is a rather embaressingly stupid reason for Anti National feelings



Does it come as a surprise? Is that not what Christian publications keep quoting each other of all the time about how Christians are being persecuted in India. All he did was find a secular reason to to justify his anti-nationalist feelings.


----------



## INDIC

BJP came with a huge mandate, good to see doing them things without hurdles.


----------



## HariPrasad

abjktu said:


> what to lol about.???
> just compare train allotted to Kerala/west bengal with bjp ruling Karnataka/Gujarat/UP..complete negligence...bjp is no more different from congress..




Do not know about kerala but when DIDI was Railway minister, She used to allot half of total train to WB. I think that WB has more than sufficient trains.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ye lo... sleeping beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

*Rahul gandhi sleeping in parliament VIDEO FOOTAGE. *




@arp2041 @jha @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @HariPrasad @INDIC @Contrarian 
And our illegal BDian @levina and commie @Ravi Nair 

@cheekybird .... aapne rahul ji ki neend chura ke bade lafde me daal diya unko

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chronos

AugenBlick said:


> *Rahul gandhi sleeping in parliament VIDEO FOOTAGE. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @jha @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @HariPrasad @INDIC @Contrarian
> And our illegal BDian @levina and commie @Ravi Nair
> 
> @cheekybird .... aapne rahul ji ki neend chura ke bade lafde me daal diya unko



what the, I hate communists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> *Rahul gandhi sleeping in parliament VIDEO FOOTAGE. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @jha @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @HariPrasad @INDIC @Contrarian
> And our illegal BDian @levina and commie @Ravi Nair
> 
> @cheekybird .... aapne rahul ji ki neend chura ke bade lafde me daal diya unko


Even he knows "IT'S HOPELESS" to argue and ask for leader of opposition status and the present situation congress is in ,so he simply taking nap.
Must be last nights hangover effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


> *Rahul gandhi sleeping in parliament VIDEO FOOTAGE. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @jha @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @HariPrasad @INDIC @Contrarian
> And our illegal BDian @levina and commie @Ravi Nair
> 
> @cheekybird .... aapne rahul ji ki neend chura ke bade lafde me daal diya unko



& the party is asking for leader of opposition post while their leader himself is not interested in doing any opposition! 

btw.. Rajiv Shukla's explanation so hilarious... 'some time people shut their eyes & listen to the debate carefully'.. If it's so.. is yawning the part of that too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Does it come as a surprise? Is that not what Christian publications keep quoting each other of all the time about how Christians are being persecuted in India. All he did was find a secular reason to to justify his anti-nationalist feelings.


look who is preaching others about nationalism???
weren't you the very same guy,who called 'hindi' a 'mongrel language' and fond in bashing 'bengalis' all around this forum????
kelambu...mayiru pudunga vandhiya??


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> weren't you the very same guy,who called 'hindi' a 'mongrel language' and fond in bashing 'bengalis' all around this forum????



What has nationalism got to do with "bashing" Bengalis or calling Hindi a mongrel language? Are nationalists not supposed to bash or be critical of their own people? Or are they not supposed to say Hindi is a mongrel language when it is one? Everyday one hears new definitions of nationalism nowadays. My definition is as per merriam-webster - a feeling that people have of being loyal to and proud of their country often with the belief that it is better and more important than other countries.

Now as per my definition, tell me where I am not supposed to criticize or be honest about my country?

And ayo, why will I come to pudi your mayiru?? That will only happen when you start a crusade against India because BJP govt did not provide trains to Kerala. Even then, it will be the cops who will be doing the pudiying and not me.

Also someone who speaks Tamil needs to tell me what does "kelumbu" mean.


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @levina @scorpionx this is very very INTERESTING........................... 

Congress leaders submit memorandum to Lok Sabha Speaker on LoP issue - IBNLive

_"Narendra Modi has said that this would be for the first time in the history of the country when parties outside the ruling coalition may have to form an alliance to formally attain the status of an opposition in Parliament."_
_
Non-NDA parties may have to form alliance for opposition status: Modi - Yahoo News India_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @levina @scorpionx this is very very INTERESTING...........................
> 
> Congress leaders submit memorandum to Lok Sabha Speaker on LoP issue - IBNLive
> 
> _"Narendra Modi has said that this would be for the first time in the history of the country when parties outside the ruling coalition may have to form an alliance to formally attain the status of an opposition in Parliament."
> Non-NDA parties may have to form alliance for opposition status: Modi - Yahoo News India_


Congress is taking Modi's advise literally & begging for LOP on the basis is of that advise. Talk about irony han...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

@arp2041 @AugenBlick @Star Wars @ranjeet @levina watch Arnab's show now.. it's about Pappu taking a nap inside the parliament!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> @arp2041 @AugenBlick @Star Wars @ranjeet @levina watch Arnab's show now.. it's about Pappu taking a nap inside the parliament!




Hilarious, i saw it . I think Arnab has some special hatred for Rahul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Hilarious, i saw it . I think Arnab has some special hatred for Rahul


Current debate is even funnier. Sunjay Jha caught in a web trying to defend Gandhi family in National Herald debate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> Hilarious, i saw it . I think Arnab has some special hatred for Rahul


probably After Interviewing Him, He Thinks he is Gone case.


----------



## arp2041

Chk out what this Political C****ya is saying............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486798711855411201
Abey pehley Amit Shah key barabar kuch karkey bata fir uskey baare me bolna.............


----------



## Levina

AugenBlick said:


> *Rahul gandhi sleeping in parliament VIDEO FOOTAGE. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @jha @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @HariPrasad @INDIC @Contrarian
> And our illegal BDian @levina and commie @Ravi Nair
> 
> @cheekybird .... aapne rahul ji ki neend chura ke bade lafde me daal diya unko


Gosh that was hilarious 

Congress is gonna be a good sleepy opposition.


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @levina @scorpionx this is very very INTERESTING...........................
> 
> Congress leaders submit memorandum to Lok Sabha Speaker on LoP issue - IBNLive
> 
> _"Narendra Modi has said that this would be for the first time in the history of the country when parties outside the ruling coalition may have to form an alliance to formally attain the status of an opposition in Parliament."
> Non-NDA parties may have to form alliance for opposition status: Modi - Yahoo News India_


Lolzzzz


Theres a first to every thing. 
If congress thought they were invincible then I am sure this election taught 'em one or 2 lessons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Meanwhile Kejirival for Caliph


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> @arp2041 @AugenBlick @Star Wars @ranjeet @levina watch Arnab's show now.. it's about Pappu taking a nap inside the parliament!


Missed the show but saw the video about the same by @AugenBlick .

I think Rahul G should now jump in some "chullu bhar paani"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> I think Rahul G should now jump in some "chullu bhar paani"



@Ayush - Can you tell me why are these Emiratis commenting on the internal issues of South Asians ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> @Ayush - Can you tell me why are these Emiratis commenting on the internal issues of South Asians ?


A PAKISTANI should be least bothered about it 

Wait....did you just call me emirati?? 
Why is it that everyone doubts my nationality??? 

I am an INDIAN....a very proud one at that.
@WebMaster Pls give us Indian flag wala smiley and a bowdown smiley....pls pls pretty pls.


(Could I bug you amii? )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Android said:


> Meanwhile Kejirival for Caliph


how the hell is that trending on twitter ???


----------



## AugenBlick

Breaking:
2 Hindus killed for criticizing ISIS(according to fb posts on the matter)
Bihar: 2 killed after row over WhatsApp message - Hindustan Times
2 killed in police firing in Bihar's Rohtas district after communal tension - The Times of India

Secular government ke secular kaam


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> What has nationalism got to do with "bashing" Bengalis or calling Hindi a mongrel language? Are nationalists not supposed to bash or be critical of their own people? Or are they not supposed to say Hindi is a mongrel language when it is one? Everyday one hears new definitions of nationalism nowadays. My definition is as per merriam-webster - a feeling that people have of being loyal to and proud of their country often with the belief that it is better and more important than other countries.
> 
> Now as per my definition, tell me where I am not supposed to criticize or be honest about my country?
> 
> And ayo, why will I come to pudi your mayiru?? That will only happen when you start a crusade against India because BJP govt did not provide trains to Kerala. Even then, it will be the cops who will be doing the pudiying and not me.
> 
> Also someone who speaks Tamil needs to tell me what does "kelumbu" mean.


yeah,i haven't seen your nationalism,when few Tamil members in this forum posted derogatory comments about India and North Indians in that hindi imposition thread???many times you even thanked their posts too...
are you attacking me just because i am from Kerala???..,,,i feel your beef about Kerala and malayalis...quite natural....
i only meant its not good for a federal setup....favoring some and ignoring others like Kerala,just because there are no bjp MPs from ther.
kelambu means 'go'....


----------



## Chronos

abjktu said:


> yeah,i haven't seen your nationalism,when few Tamil members in this forum posted derogatory comments about India and North Indians in that hindi imposition thread???many times you even thanked their posts too...
> are you attacking me just because i am from Kerala???..,,,*i feel your bee*f about Kerala and malayalis...quite natural....
> i only meant its not good for a federal setup....favoring some and ignoring others like Kerala,just because there are no bjp MPs from ther.
> kelambu means 'go'....



I see what you did there.

The animosity is Probably because you are a christian. You will always be an outsider to them. Anyone wh doesn't conform to their standards, be it Hindu, vegetarian, Hindi speaking if you are not one of these, you will never be truly Indian.

You have seen that over and over again in this forum.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487132020200312832

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

Sorry to say but not a totally path breaking budget. But then BJP has been in power for less than 2 months. So its understandable. Would have liked that retrospective taxation to do away with.But matter seems to be more complex than I thought.


----------



## kbd-raaf

jha said:


> Sorry to say but not a totally path breaking budget. But then BJP has been in power for less than 2 months. So its understandable. Would have liked that retrospective taxation to do away with.But matter seems to be more complex than I thought.



Well that was to be expected. It was well known that this budget was going to be mostly about fiscal consolidation. Modi did say there was simply not enough money to be creative and visionary with this FYs budget.


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> yeah,i haven't seen your nationalism,when few Tamil members in this forum posted derogatory comments about India and North Indians in that hindi imposition thread???many times you even thanked their posts too...



I defended the Tamilians not because my mother comes from a Tamil speaking family, but because they were the defendants there. None of them ever posted derogatory comments about India. If anyone retorted derogatorily about North Indians there, then it was mostly payback.



abjktu said:


> are you attacking me just because i am from Kerala???..,,,i feel your beef about Kerala and malayalis...quite natural....
> i only meant its not good for a federal setup....favoring some and ignoring others like Kerala,just because there are no bjp MPs from ther.
> kelambu means 'go'..



What do you even mean that I am attacking you because you are from Kerala. All my best friends have been from Kerala. One of my favorite blogger Capt. Vadakayil is a mallu. Majority of my neighbors are mallus. My younger bro is married to a mallu. So 2 of my nieces are half-mallus. Even here I thank most posts of Nair Saab who as you can see is a mallu. Enough of this nonsense that I like or dislike someone because of the place or ethnicity they were born in.

My only "beef" is with sickulars. No matter what shape, size, color, ethnicity, or religion they come from. People who harm the Hindu characteristic/identity of India.

I do not think BJP bears any animosity towards Kerala. Are they using a carrot and stick approach towards Kerala for not voting for them, I do not know. In all likelihood, they did not. Given the reception Modi has been getting in Kerala, he has no reason to feel the need to "snub" Kerala. Just do not go on anti-India sloganeering for such small issues. All the nurses freed up from Iraq and perhaps most of the people given tickets home from Iraq may have been from Kerala. Did BJP say that let the nurses rot in Iraq because they are from Kerala?

What sense does it make to say "go....you came to pudi my mayiru?)


----------



## Chronos

kbd-raaf said:


> Well that was to be expected. It was well known that this budget was going to be mostly about fiscal consolidation. Modi did say there was simply not enough money to be creative and visionary with this FYs budget.



My guess is that UPA government with it's squandering of the economic growth by it's second terms probably left a bloodier mess than we thought.


----------



## Indrani

Ravi Nair said:


> I see what you did there.
> The animosity is Probably because you are a christian. You will always be an outsider to them. Anyone wh doesn't conform to their standards, be it Hindu, vegetarian, Hindi speaking if you are not one of these, you will never be truly Indian.
> You have seen that over and over again in this forum.



Were you dropped as a child and suffered brain damage? I was supporting Tamils against imposition of Hindi. I am myself a non-vegetarian. The Bengalis I bash all the time are at least nominally Hindus. So WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Sam.

Ravi Nair said:


> My guess is that UPA government with it's squandering of the economic growth by it's second terms probably left a bloodier mess than we thought.



After 2011 fiscal year it was dark time for Indian economy hence the pretty tight budget but indication is clear where it's heading.


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> What sense does it make to say "go....you came to pudi my mayiru?)


aunty,sumne tension aagbedi..
hoda railway budget alli Karnataka , Tamilnadu ge esht train kottna?? Kerala ge eshtu kottna??nodi solpa...vond kooda kottilla bewarsi makkalu..adanna bagge nanna abhipraaya helidhru ashte...
mayiru pundunga vandhiya? endre Kannada alli 'yaake bande illige??(negative sense,colloquial usuge adu)...adanna neenu thappaagi thilkondidru anta ansute..anyway sorry for that.i apologize...


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> aunty,sumne tension aagbedi..
> hoda railway budget alli Karnataka , Tamilnadu ge esht train kottna?? Kerala ge eshtu kottna??nodi solpa...vond kooda kottilla bewarsi makkalu..adanna bagge nanna abhipraaya helidhru ashte...
> mayiru pundunga vandhiya? endre Kannada alli 'yaake bande illige??(negative sense,colloquial usuge adu)...adanna neenu thappaagi thilkondidru anta ansute..anyway sorry for that.i apologize...



Aunty ge yava tensionu hagilla. As per need basis and looking at budget constrains trains kottirutare. Next railway budget alli Kerala ge vasa trains kodbahudu. Aavage ninna abhipraaya dalli bewarsi makkalu honarable makkalu haggutara? 

"Mayiru pundunga vandhiya" aaratha nannge aayithu. There is a guy suffering from Tourette's syndrome somewhere in my area who screams those words at the top of his lungs the whole day. You can hear him coming half a Km away because of his voice and for the past 20 years or so those are the only kind of sentences he utters.


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> Sorry to say but not a totally path breaking budget. But then BJP has been in power for less than 2 months. So its understandable. Would have liked that retrospective taxation to do away with.But matter seems to be more complex than I thought.




Let Modi remain in power for some time. He will reduce un planned expenditure a lot and push the money for planned expenditure. He will cut subsidy and unnecessary advantages to corporate. His measures will be long term. He will make electricity very cheap and public sectors highly profit making. You will begin to realize difference within one to 2 years.



Indrani said:


> I defended the Tamilians not because my mother comes from a Tamil speaking family, but because they were the defendants there. None of them ever posted derogatory comments about India. If anyone retorted derogatorily about North Indians there, then it was mostly payback.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you even mean that I am attacking you because you are from Kerala. All my best friends have been from Kerala. One of my favorite blogger Capt. Vadakayil is a mallu. Majority of my neighbors are mallus. My younger bro is married to a mallu. So 2 of my nieces are half-mallus. Even here I thank most posts of Nair Saab who as you can see is a mallu. Enough of this nonsense that I like or dislike someone because of the place or ethnicity they were born in.
> 
> My only "beef" is with sickulars. No matter what shape, size, color, ethnicity, or religion they come from. People who harm the Hindu characteristic/identity of India.
> 
> I do not think BJP bears any animosity towards Kerala. Are they using a carrot and stick approach towards Kerala for not voting for them, I do not know. In all likelihood, they did not. Given the reception Modi has been getting in Kerala, he has no reason to feel the need to "snub" Kerala. Just do not go on anti-India sloganeering for such small issues. All the nurses freed up from Iraq and perhaps most of the people given tickets home from Iraq may have been from Kerala. Did BJP say that let the nurses rot in Iraq because they are from Kerala?
> 
> What sense does it make to say "go....you came to pudi my mayiru?)





Are bhai Kerala ko IIT ya IIM mila uski baat kun nahin karte? It is much better to have that than couple of trains.


----------



## Chronos

HariPrasad said:


> Let Modi remain in power for some time. He will reduce un planned expenditure a lot and push the money for planned expenditure. He will cut subsidy and unnecessary advantages to corporate. His measures will be long term. He will make electricity very cheap and public sectors highly profit making. You will begin to realize difference within one to 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are bhai Kerala ko IIT ya IIM mila *uski baat kun nahin karte? It is much better to have that than couple of trains.


----------



## Indrani

HariPrasad said:


> Are bhai Kerala ko IIT ya IIM mila uski baat kun nahin karte? It is much better to have that than couple of trains.



Malloom hai. Bacche ko mein samjha rahithi ke yeh koi southele ma jaisa unke state ke sath vyavahar nahi ho raha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Indrani said:


> Malloom hai. Bacche ko mein samjha rahithi ke yeh koi southele ma jaisa unke state ke sath vyavahar nahi ho raha hai.




Exactly. i want to convey him through you post the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Aunty ge yava tensionu hagilla. As per need basis and looking at budget constrains trains kottirutare. Next railway budget alli Kerala ge vasa trains kodbahudu. Aavage ninna abhipraaya dalli bewarsi makkalu honarable makkalu haggutara?


bara varsha train kanditta kodi beku..illandre avaaga nodtini..Kerala dalli train passangers kadime ide anta yaar helidu nimge??..eshtu jana prayaana maadthaare gotha??eshtu jana bere state alli kelasa maadthaare gotha??even,Bangalore city ollagade kooda hathu laksha malayalis iruthe..prathi varsha eshtu tourist Kerala ge barthaare gotha??...eegane train alli sikkapatte rushu..kelavu time alli vond train kooda illa..adakke naanu ishtu raise aayittu...


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> bara varsha train kanditta kodi beku..illandre avaaga nodtini..Kerala dalli train passangers kadime ide anta yaar helidu nimge??..eshtu jana prayaana maadthaare gotha??eshtu jana bere state alli kelasa maadthaare gotha??even,Bangalore city ollagade kooda hathu laksha malayalis iruthe..prathi varsha eshtu tourist Kerala ge barthaare gotha??...eegane train alli sikkapatte rushu..kelavu time alli vond train kooda illa..adakke naanu ishtu raise aayittu...



Okay, I will put in a word to PM Modi to not antagonize you next year too. I do not know what is the reason Kerala was left out, but am certain that it was not due to any bias or neglect.


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> Sorry to say but not a totally path breaking budget. *But then BJP has been in power for less than 2 months. So its understandable*. Would have liked that retrospective taxation to do away with.But matter seems to be more complex than I thought.



Generally I agree that they need more time to deliver, but not in this case! The budget is not a short term matter, but shows what will be done within the 1 year, so that has nothing to do with being only in power for 1 month, but more with their "intend" of work they want to do in 1 year. 
From the "intend" point of view however, this must be a huge disappointment for many Indians (if we are honest), since it's not the "intended" change that was expected or hoped for. Look at the defence budget and the expectations about FDI raise to 100% and budget increase to 20 or even 25%. 
And I also don't understand why they kept the retrospective tax, since that is one of the key problems for foreign companies and when the aim is to attract more foreign players to come to India, it would had been logical to remove that right? 
There are surely some interesting points and it will be interesting to see how they turn out, but by far not the big push to change something in a meaningful way. And again, if that is the "intend" of the BJP/NDA with such a clear vote in favour for them, without any limitations because of coalition partners, it seems to be far less than one could have expected. 

That's actually exactly why I asked some months ago if India should not be voting AAP, if a real major change is what everybody wants, or if a simple change from UPA to NDA can really make it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Ravi Nair said:


> My guess is that UPA government with it's squandering of the economic growth by it's second terms probably left a bloodier mess than we thought.



Even the BJP is now giving the same reasons of the limited growth, so still denying the fact that there are external reasons mainly for the reductions and just blaming UPA doesn get India anywhere. Especially when even the same reasons are the base for growth increase estimates to 6 or 7% in the next 2 to 3 years. 
The main problem however for UPA back then and NDA today is the same as well, "inflation"! But here again, there doesn't seems too much differences in the ways to tackle it. In fact the recent price rises of the new government and possibly some more after the coming elections in some states, does not really help reduce inflation or?


----------



## Chronos

sancho said:


> Even the BJP is now giving the same reasons of the limited growth, so still denying the fact that there are external reasons mainly for the reductions and just blaming UPA doesn get India anywhere. Especially when even the same reasons are the base for growth increase estimates to 6 or 7% in the next 2 to 3 years.
> The main problem however for UPA back then and NDA today is the same as well, "inflation"! But here again, there doesn't seems too much differences in the ways to tackle it. In fact the recent price rises of the new government and possibly some more after the coming elections in some states, does not really help reduce inflation or?



at the end of the day, electoral politics is be all and end all for our politicians.


----------



## AugenBlick

Why are people expcting problem created in a decade to be solved in 6 weeks?
we are in a hole and it will take a few years to touch growth rate.
a few additional to reduce CAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Indrani said:


> Okay, I will put in a word to PM Modi to not antagonize you next year too. I do not know what is the reason Kerala was left out, but am certain that it was not due to any bias or neglect.



Meh.

I can see the reasons though. Karnataka and Tamil Nadu are two centres of activity.

If at all a train is commissioned, it would be better utilised to facilitate more tourism to the state.



AugenBlick said:


> Why are people expcting problem created in a decade to be solved in 6 weeks?
> we are in a hole and it will take a few years to touch growth rate.
> a few additional to reduce CAD.



Jaitley said it will take five years to reach 7% growth.

That's a pretty deep hole. This government has a lot of work to do.


----------



## sancho

Ravi Nair said:


> Jaitley said it will take five years to reach 7% growth.
> 
> That's a pretty deep hole. This government has a lot of work to do.



Which also is an understatement, rather than a statement to give hope of change. UPA and most foreign economic experts estimates, are much more hopeful, because the global financial situation is changing, which means more investments into India, more exports from India are expected. The BJP now has to take this chance and improve everything that is possible to increase the attraction to foreign investors. The push to infrastructure and FDI increases therefore is very welcomed, but as mentioned earlier, sticking to retrospective tax isn't.


----------



## Indrani

Ravi Nair said:


> Meh.
> I can see the reasons though. Karnataka and Tamil Nadu are two centres of activity.
> If at all a train is commissioned, it would be better utilised to facilitate more tourism to the state.



I do not see Karnataka doing anything much, but yeah TN is brimming with activity. Agree with you on trains to Kerala to help facilitate tourism growth.


----------



## sancho

Recap (30.08.2013):



> *THE LEADER OF THE OPPOSITION (SHRI ARUN JAITLEY):*
> 
> *...As for policy decision, here leadership was required not only for policy directives. You can indicate that some difficult decisions took place during 2009 and 2011, but when some fiscal suggestions were made, including suggestions for retrospective taxation, the Prime Minister should have, as an eminent economist and leader of the Government, applied himself as to what the long-term impact of this was going to be. In each of these decisions, you lost the trust of global investors; you lost the trust of domestic investors. Therefore, merely to say that there are global factors, there is a crisis in Syria, that others are also doing very badly...*



Bharatiya Janata Party


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> My guess is that UPA government with it's squandering of the economic growth by it's second terms probably left a bloodier mess than we thought.



Probably a good guess. I believe the fiscal deficit is pretty alarming & the GoI had simply dressed up the figures to suggest otherwise. Jaitley_ (& Modi) _supposedly decided against publishing this fact because of a real fear of a ratings downgrade & permanent damage to India's reputation with international rating agencies.

However this does not explain the truly insipid budget. The only explanation possible is that this government either believes they will simply have better luck than the UPA & incremental steps will be enough or they have decided that the reforms are going to come outside of the budget. I really hope that it is the latter. My only problem is that Jaitley as FM does not yet inspire a lot of confidence. Would have been much more comfortable if someone like Shourie was in that job. We will have to wait & see, the next budget and the period in between will probably give a clearer picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> Jaitley said it will take five years to reach 7% growth.
> 
> That's a pretty deep hole. This government has a lot of work to do.


small correction

Aim to achieve 7-8 per cent economic growth rate in next 3-4 years, says Finance Minister : Arun Jaitley


----------



## jha

Bang Galore said:


> Probably a good guess. I believe the fiscal deficit is pretty alarming & the GoI had simply dressed up the figures to suggest otherwise. Jaitley_ (& Modi) _supposedly decided against publishing this fact because of a real fear of a ratings downgrade & permanent damage to India's reputation with international rating agencies.
> 
> However this does not explain the truly insipid budget. The only explanation possible is that this government either believes they will simply have better luck than the UPA & incremental steps will be enough or they have decided that the reforms are going to come outside of the budget. I really hope that it is the latter. *My only problem is that Jaitley as FM does not yet inspire a lot of confidence. Would have been much more comfortable if someone like Shourie was in that job. *We will have to wait & see, the next budget and the period in between will probably give a clearer picture.



Exactly.. Nobody had imagined that Jaitley will get this portfolio.. I was certain that Arun Shourie will get the job. But something happened in Jhandewalan and Jaitley became a compromise candidate..He was more suited for Ministry of Law not Finance and Defence..


----------



## Star Wars

From what i see on TV , everyone expects a big bang budget in February next year. There is only so much Jaitley can do in 45 days ...


----------



## kbd-raaf

Went through the budget thoroughly. In line with expectations and I'm a pessimist  I have a feeling that while the next 5 years will be a gigantic improvement from the previous 5, it won't be what I was hoping it would.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

AugenBlick said:


> Why are people expcting problem created in a decade to be solved in 6 weeks?
> we are in a hole and it will take a few years to touch growth rate.
> a few additional to reduce CAD.


retrospective tax abolishment, gst ,labor reforms..when do these reforms come..they are legislations and nothing to do with fiscal situation.IMO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

jha said:


> Exactly.. Nobody had imagined that Jaitley will get this portfolio.. I was certain that Arun Shourie will get the job. But something happened in Jhandewalan and Jaitley became a compromise candidate..He was more suited for Ministry of Law not Finance and Defence..



Defence, Home, Foreign affairs would have been ok_ (law might be too small a portfolio for him, would have wanted to be in the CCS) _but he does not inspire confidence in finance. Not that he may not yet turn out to be a good FM, just that he doesn't feel cut out for this particular job.

On the other hand both Chidambaram & Manmohan Singh inspired confidence & look where it has got us.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> @Ayush - Can you tell me why are these Emiratis commenting on the internal issues of South Asians ?





levina said:


> A PAKISTANI should be least bothered about it
> 
> Wait....did you just call me emirati??
> Why is it that everyone doubts my nationality???
> 
> I am an INDIAN....a very proud one at that.
> @WebMaster Pls give us Indian flag wala smiley and a bowdown smiley....pls pls pretty pls.
> 
> 
> (Could I bug you amii? )


just how a Kashmiri can comment on Pakistan's matters 
btw,kal meri internship ka aakhiri din hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Ayush said:


> just how a Kashmiri can comment on Pakistan's matters


Good one!! 




Ayush said:


> btw,kal meri internship ka aakhiri din hai


Ash karo!!
Lucky you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

kbd-raaf said:


> Went through the budget thoroughly. In line with expectations and I'm a pessimist  I have a feeling that while the next 5 years will be a gigantic improvement from the previous 5, *it won't be what I was hoping it would*.



What were you hoping for and where are you most disappointed?

The more the day went on and the more infos came out, the more it seems like a hasty compromise rather than a real way forward. They touched as much as possible and what surprises me the most, are following or even simply taking UPA ways, but didn't show at least one field where they really wanted to change something. 

The statements of BJP are also most confusing, when you compare it with the budget!
They talked about bitter pills and hard decision must be taken and raised the several in several fields, but now giving the middle class a 22000 crore tax cut. How does it add up when they hike railway prices to gain 8000 crore, but give away more than twice the ammount for free???
Also they support people to save more at the Banks, but at the same time they cut taxes for mobile phones, televisions and stuff, to make people spend more. So what now, saving or spending?
Coming back to the railway, they invite FDI, but only in minor fields. The stations, the tracks and all will remain under government, but privat companies can take over caterying for example at some stations. So basically they invite Mc Donalds or Star Bucks, with the hope to get more funding, but don't privatise parts of the railway system, to gain more direct investment and improvement but then again, if they go on advertising how bad the situation is and that they don't get any revenue, which private company will come and take a share anyway?

What I like in the budget, is the fact that they kept FDI in defence and the Bank sector at 49%, which leaves these crucial fields in Indian control! With the gobabl financial situation getting better, this raise will invite more investments for anyway. 
The defence budget raise is welcomed, but rather disappointing, since it hardly is different from what UPA wanted to allocate anyway. 
The focus on infrastructure improvement is important for Indias industry, but much of it is based on hope of gaining FDI as it seems, the funding details are still to come.
Also good, the focus on tourism one of the key sectors that can give India a push.


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> Went through the budget thoroughly. In line with expectations and I'm a pessimist  I have a feeling that while the next 5 years will be a gigantic improvement from the previous 5, it won't be what I was hoping it would.



This is an interim budget , and Jaitley himself told he did not have time to look at several reforms , The real budget will come after 8 months in February . 45 days is too short to make a budget ..

60% of the MGNREGA money on creating infrastructure linked to agriculture. This is expected to bring at least Rs 25,000 crore of investment into agriculture . This is something UPA did not do and the NDA did ...


----------



## surya kiran



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Bang Galore said:


> Probably a good guess. I believe the fiscal deficit is pretty alarming & the GoI had simply dressed up the figures to suggest otherwise. Jaitley_ (& Modi) _supposedly decided against publishing this fact because of a real fear of a ratings downgrade & permanent damage to India's reputation with international rating agencies.
> 
> However this does not explain the truly insipid budget. The only explanation possible is that this government either believes they will simply have better luck than the UPA & incremental steps will be enough or they have decided that the reforms are going to come outside of the budget. I really hope that it is the latter. My only problem is that Jaitley as FM does not yet inspire a lot of confidence. Would have been much more comfortable if someone like Shourie was in that job. We will have to wait & see, the next budget and the period in between will probably give a clearer picture.



The last Vajpayee government took fiscal deficit very seriously and economy was in good health by 2004. We should expect the same thing this time.


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488332052350386176


----------



## JanjaWeed

In Row Over PM Modi's Aide, Government Divides Opposition, Isolates Congress - NDTV

So what you guys think about this 360 degree somersault by SP, BSP, NCP & most importantly TMC? & despite being single largest party in the RS, Congress will find itself cornered in coming days? or is this a part of Modi's subka saat subka vikaas formula? 

@arp2041 @Star Wars @jha @Roybot what's your view about today's development?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> In Row Over PM Modi's Aide, Government Divides Opposition, Isolates Congress - NDTV
> 
> So what you guys think about this 360 degree somersault by SP, BSP, NCP & most importantly TMC? & despite being single largest party in the RS, Congress will find itself cornered in coming days? or is this a part of Modi's subka saat subka vikaas formula?
> 
> @arp2041 @Star Wars @jha @Roybot what's your view about today's development?



Opposition is clearly in soup now..........

India has given the most decisive mandate in 30 years to BJP.

Opp. parties cannot be seen to OPPOSE every move of Govt. now, NDA may not have majority in RS but if the opposition tries to shoot down every bill of the GOI in RS, it will be seen very NEGATIVELY across India & BJP will get more stronger. Don't forget crucial Assembly elections of Haryana, Maha, Delhi are coming later this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Opposition is clearly in soup now..........
> 
> India has given the most decisive mandate in 30 years to BJP.
> 
> Opp. parties cannot be seen to OPPOSE every move of Govt. now, NDA may not have majority in RS but if the opposition tries to shoot down every bill of the GOI in RS, it will be seen very NEGATIVELY across India & BJP will get more stronger. Don't forget crucial Assembly elections of Haryana, Maha, Delhi are coming later this year.


Might is right.. that's what it has comes down to. Ruling regional parties like TMC, SP, BJD, AIADM etc can not afford to go on a confrontational mode against the ruling govt, that too one with a clear majority at LS. A govt made of allies can be brought under pressure due to coalition compulsion. I think this is what gives a major advantage to Modi Govt. I think Modi will have clear majority is RS too in coupe of years time if BJP does well in state elections.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488728761542934529


----------



## indiatester

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488728761542934529



It reads... "*was it good for you*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Rahul Gandhi destroyed Congress, people call him Pappu: says former Congress MP! *
*



*
@arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/489056846427066369

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed




----------



## JanjaWeed




----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


>



gotta say, the guy is looking sharp there


----------



## WAR-rior

JanjaWeed said:


> *Rahul Gandhi destroyed Congress, people call him Pappu: says former Congress MP! *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @arp2041


CHATUKAARIII. 
Milne aaye to Kutte Chhod dena. 

Kuchh bhi bol yaar par G***d maar li RaGa ki. Below da Belt. OUCH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

JanjaWeed said:


>



I think Modi needs to loose some weight. He seems out of breath after each sentence.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> gotta say, the guy is looking sharp there


Thought he was going to snatch Dilma Rousseff's hand! 



WAR-rior said:


> CHATUKAARIII.
> Milne aaye to Kutte Chhod dena.
> 
> Kuchh bhi bol yaar par G***d maar li RaGa ki. Below da Belt. OUCH.


& Congress wouldn't dare taking any action against this guy. Two things are on his side... 1. He represents Congress's favorite vote bank. 2. He is chairman of MP Waqf board.. which means he has a significant say within his community!


----------



## JanjaWeed

indiatester said:


> I think Modi needs to loose some weight. He seems out of breath after each sentence.


That's right. Maybe 'cause he had such a hectic year travelling, campaigning, long hours & busy schedule. Since he became the PM... maybe his routine has changed!


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Karnataka minister undergoes treatment, govt to foot the Rs 1.16 crore bill | The Indian Express

last nail in the coffin of Congress govt in K'taka


----------



## Indrani

IndoCarib said:


> Karnataka minister undergoes treatment, govt to foot the Rs 1.16 crore bill | The Indian Express
> 
> last nail in the coffin of Congress govt in K'taka



According to seculars here, Congress is non-corrupt since Justice Hegde has not yet come out with any report on congress malfeasance.


----------



## IndoCarib

Indrani said:


> According to seculars here, Congress is non-corrupt since Justice Hegde has not yet come out with any report on congress malfeasance.


 
Justice Hegde was over enthusiastic in naling Yeddi. The seculars of this country dont mind looting of the country


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Karnataka minister undergoes treatment, govt to foot the Rs 1.16 crore bill | The Indian Express
> 
> last nail in the coffin of Congress govt in K'taka


Looks like Congress is the party for alcoholics. You'll get free treatment in a top notch hospital with all the costs paid for. Next thing you know... Ambarish had a liver transplant, with all the expenses paid for by Congress!


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like Congress is the party for alcoholics. You'll get free treatment in a top notch hospital with all the costs paid for. Next thing you know... Ambarish had a liver transplant, with all the expenses paid for by Congress!


 
Sidharama may need a brain transplant soon. Very often he is forced to defend his erring ministers. The last case being that of one minister caught in UB city brawl


----------



## Rahul9090



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishnuvardhana

IndoCarib said:


> Sidharama may need a brain transplant soon. Very often he is forced to defend his erring ministers. The last case being that of one minister caught in UB city brawl




the same siddaramaiah was sleeping in assembly when there was a heated discussion on rape case...
Congress must be removed from India


----------



## Parul

Watch footage of AAP leader meeting with Cong MLA to discuss govt formation in Delhi - YouTube

On one hand AK49 is accusing BJP of luring AAP MLA's & on other hand AAP MLA's meeting congress MLA's & ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahul9090



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishnuvardhana

Good: Development with Nature


----------



## arp2041

India 1947-2014 --------------------> Gandhi Dynasty.

India 2014-44 ------------------------> Modi Dynasy 

*Modi Dynasty:*

Narendra Modi - 2014-2024

Amit Shah (Younger Brother ) - 2024-2034

Smriti Irani (Younger Sister ) - 2034-20-44

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

Rahul9090 said:


>


Excellent. 
This is called leadership. Having your own idea and implementing it with a purpose.


----------



## arp2041

Pics worth MILLIONS!!!!







@JanjaWeed @Android @levina @scorpionx @DRAY @Soumitra @Sidak others..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Pics worth MILLIONS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Android @levina @scorpionx @DRAY @Soumitra @Sidak others..........................


The would be congress scion!!


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> The would be congress scion!!



First let Pappu & Priyanka get a hold in Congress than we will talk of SCIONS!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> Pics worth MILLIONS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Android @levina @scorpionx @DRAY @Soumitra @Sidak others..........................


Seriously MMS is more Educated than Entire Gandhi Family put together why is he sucking up to them so bad is beyond me


----------



## scorpionx

arp2041 said:


> Pics worth MILLIONS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......................



It's a crime to worship a family for centuries but it's a nice gesture to greet a little kid among the biggies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Echo_419 said:


> Seriously MMS is more Educated than Entire Gandhi Family put together why is he sucking up to them so bad is beyond me


Sad, I feel bad for non Nehru Gandhi congressis. 

Either you are forced to float own party - Sharad Pawar, Mamata, or you are made president like Pranab Mukherjee so that you are out of PM race, or you are made irrelevant like Sitaram Kersi, or your legacy is destroyed like P V Narsimharao or you make a brilliant economist into a rubber stamp like ManMohan Singh


----------



## dray

arp2041 said:


> Pics worth MILLIONS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Android @levina @scorpionx @DRAY @Soumitra @Sidak others..........................



Rahul himself should train Priyanka's children leadership skills and politics, I don't want to take any chances with the future of my country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> First let Pappu & Priyanka get a hold in Congress than we will talk of SCIONS!!!


I think Priyanka wadra is almost there.She would make a good leader.


----------



## WAR-rior

levina said:


> I think Priyanka wadra is almost there.She would make a good leader.


Priyanka a good leader? Make sure increase in corruption and deterioration of economy with inclusion of Mr. Vadra again into political framework.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

levina said:


> I think Priyanka wadra is almost there.She would make a good leader.


Ohh really what are your criteria of being good leader a silver spoon in mouth.She is nothing even leaders like Sachin pilot , ajay maakkan are much more experienced and grounded in party than this lady. I Don't Understand when will people come out of this monarchical thinking And ruling families Cult which made our politicis stink like a Gutter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

WAR-rior said:


> Priyanka a good leader? Make sure increase in corruption and deterioration of economy with inclusion of Mr. Vadra again into political framework.





NKVD said:


> Ohh really what are your criteria of being good leader a silver spoon in mouth.She is nothing even leaders like Sachin pilot , ajay maakkan are much more experienced and grounded in party than this lady. I Don't Understand when will people come out of this monarchical thinking And ruling families Cult which made our politicis stink like a Gutter.


Chill guys!!!
I just meant that the Indian populace lines up in huge numbers whenever and wherever this lady appears.
She has been campaigning for congress since long.So I would call her more seasoned than Rahul Gandhi.


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> I think Priyanka wadra is almost there.*She would make a good leader.*



You mean after every 5 years? Yes, I second that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

Posters That Led to AAPTARDS ARREST

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

levina said:


> Chill guys!!!
> I just meant that the Indian populace lines up in huge numbers whenever and wherever this lady appears.
> She has been campaigning for congress since long.So I would call her more seasoned than Rahul Gandhi.


Even I am more seasoned than RaGa. Is that any benchmark? 

If u see even more people turned up for RaGa rallies than Priyanka's rallies. Are they even genuine representation of common man? dont u know how people from far of places are taken to these rallies. And u wont see a single middle class person in Congress rallies. It was all BPL guyz. Its very easy to manipulate them. Hence, Priyanka's leadership is completely nonexistent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

levina said:


> Chill guys!!!
> I just meant that the Indian populace lines up in huge numbers whenever and wherever this lady appears.
> She has been campaigning for congress since long.So I would call her more seasoned than Rahul Gandhi.


May be but I see much more hope in other members like ajay maakan, Sachin pilot they are worked much more for the Congress party they also very popular in their area and in the party. You think she is popular i think no she lacks charismatic personlity of Indra even smriti irani is none less orator and crowd puller herself .thirdly due to her husband Robert vadra,priyanka will be always pulled in controversial politics By Bjp which was not presented in Indra gandhi situation.Youth of today want new and fresh thinking they don't like ruling monarchical families after all its 2014 era not 80's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

GreenFoe said:


> Posters That Led to AAPTARDS ARREST




Wow.....AAP is the most DESPERATE party that had ever existed in India.............

Sometimes I really feel that even Lalu looks a great Politician in front of this Retards....oops....Aaptards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

arp2041 said:


> Wow.....AAP is the most DESPERATE party that had ever existed in India.............
> 
> Sometimes I really feel that even Lalu looks a great Politician in front of this Retards....oops....Aaptards.


They want Sharia and nothing else ,Mobtards Sickos

Remember their provoking templates in muslim areas to speak panic

Hidden Jihadees they are !

Radical Org in Punjab and ISlamic Radicalism is the only way forward ,they want dalit+M alliance to push their boat :|


----------



## Kaalapani

arp2041 said:


> Wow.....AAP is the most DESPERATE party that had ever existed in India.............
> 
> Sometimes I really feel that even Lalu looks a great Politician in front of this Retards....oops....Aaptards.



bhai can you translate it in to english?


----------



## arp2041

Kaalapani said:


> bhai can you translate it in to english?



The poster says that - Traitors of Muslim community has shaken hands with Killers of Muslims citing examples of 3-4 Congress Muslim MLAs who are in talks with BJP to offer support.

Poster was allegedly posted by AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

arp2041 said:


> The poster says that - Traitors of Muslim community has shaken hands with Killers of Muslims citing examples of 3-4 Congress Muslim MLAs who are in talks with BJP to offer support.
> 
> Poster was allegedly posted by AAP.




Commies trying to play smart..

Amit shah is head now.He will eliminate those rats in their mother womb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> I think Priyanka wadra is almost there.She would make a good leader.


Even Pakistanis thought Benazir would make a good leader, until Zardari came along. In Priyanka's case.. she already has a ready made Zardari waiting in the wings!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> *Pics worth MILLIONS!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Android @levina @scorpionx @DRAY @Soumitra @Sidak others..........................


but the posers are worthless though!


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> You mean after every 5 years? Yes, I second that


So you believe that the Modi govt would not survive more than 5 yrs??


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> So you believe that the Modi govt would not survive more than 5 yrs??



It's not Modi Govt. It's now MODI DYNASTY which is here to stay atleast for 30 years!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RayOfLight

levina said:


> I think Priyanka wadra is almost there.She would make a good leader.


 
Your profile monkey can make a good leader rather than Priyanka.. also it can gather more populous crowd in streets.. No?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

RayOfLight said:


> Your profile monkey can make a good leader rather than Priyanka.. also it can gather more populous crowd in streets.. No?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Cong and NC have split in J&K

'I Told Sonia Gandhi About Split': Omar Abdullah on Congress Announcement - NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Speculation grows over Rahul ‘adopting’ Rehan

@arp2041 @levina ye lo..aur ek Gandhi ki tayyari ho rahi hai. Lagta hai Pappu ko apne aap mei bharosa nahi raha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Speculation grows over Rahul ‘adopting’ Rehan
> 
> @arp2041 @levina ye lo..aur ek Gandhi ki tayyari ho rahi hai. Lagta hai Pappu ko apne aap mei bharosa nahi raha.



wow, this needs a thread buddy, not just a post.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> wow, this needs a thread buddy, not just a post.


Open kar de. Will chat there...


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Speculation grows over Rahul ‘adopting’ Rehan
> 
> @arp2041 @levina ye lo..aur ek Gandhi ki tayyari ho rahi hai. Lagta hai Pappu ko apne aap mei bharosa nahi raha.



IF Rahul is adopting Rehan then there is nothing to worry about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> Speculation grows over Rahul ‘adopting’ Rehan
> 
> @arp2041 @levina ye lo..aur ek Gandhi ki tayyari ho rahi hai. Lagta hai Pappu ko apne aap mei bharosa nahi raha.


Is it legal to adopt someone whose parents are alive and in no financial difficulty whatsover?


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> Open kar de. Will chat there...



Done

Speculation grows over Rahul ‘adopting’ Rehan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Forward Bloc leaders join BJP
Press Trust of India | 20-Jul-2014 20:14 PM
Kolkata: Hundreds of workers and leaders of the
All India Forward Bloc, part of the Left Front, on
Sunday joined the BJP.
At a function here, BJP state president Rahul
Sinha welcomed around 1,500 Forward Bloc
workers into the party fold. Sinha said, "We are
in touch with more party leaders.
They will also come to our fold later on." State
president of Yuva League, AIFB's youth wing,
Ajoy Agnihotri and its General Secretary Anirban
Chowdhury were among the prominent who
switched sides.
"Our party workers were attacked and our
leadership did nothing. But when BJP workers
were attacked, their leaders stood behind every
party worker. It is this security which the BJP
will ensure," the AIFB leaders said.
Chowdhury said their party was founded by
Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose and they will
continue to follow the ideals of the nationalist
leader. http://m.ibnlive.com/news/forward-bloc-leaders-join-bjp/487211-3-231.html

Looks like 2016 is all headed for primarily a BJP-TMC clash in Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*Powerful TN Ally Arm-twisted UPA Govt, Saved Job of Corrupt Judge




*

*'Powerful TN Ally Arm-twisted UPA Govt, Saved Job of Corrupt Judge' -The New Indian Express*

*http://justicekatju.blogspot.in/2014/07/how-corrupt-judge-continued-in-madras.html?m=1*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> It's not Modi Govt. It's now MODI DYNASTY which is here to stay atleast for 30 years!!!!


Bro dynasties are not good for democracy, recycling is very much a key to a healthy democratic process, such a long rule would lead to complacency and under-performance. A decade under the BJP with Modi at the helm should right the ship and set the framework for tapping the potential of India into the future but after that I am sure Modi will want to step down and it would be good if the opposition can up their game and lead the BJP to do the same.


----------



## Android

Heights of secularism in Andhra Pradesh

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Echo_419

Android said:


> Heights of secularism in Andhra Pradesh




WTF? man 
these folks are not even appeasing Muslims,what they are doing is appeasing a certain section of Sunni Muslims
The wahabi scum must be crushed


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Heights of secularism in Andhra Pradesh



Seriously..... WTF !!
@KRAIT @JanjaWeed @Sidak

am literally laughing nonstop seeing the above pics


----------



## KRAIT

Hahaha... Yeah I saw that on Twitter. Enjoy it there.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Android said:


> Heights of secularism in Andhra Pradesh





Star Wars said:


> Seriously..... WTF !!
> @KRAIT @JanjaWeed @Sidak
> 
> am literally laughing nonstop seeing the above pics


wow.. just wow. that is some serious secularism with a touch of wahabism!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Interesting... Very Interesting... Secularism just became a bit more complex..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. just wow. that is some serious secularism with a touch of wahabism!



Wahabi Scum must crushed if we are to reclaim our past glory again


----------



## jaunty

Android said:


> Heights of secularism in Andhra Pradesh



WTF


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> Seriously..... WTF !!
> @KRAIT @JanjaWeed @Sidak
> 
> am literally laughing nonstop seeing the above pics



Sare Communal; Secular bandey de picche hi pey gaye ho!!!


----------



## Indrani

Exclusive: Congress President Sonia Gandhi and daughter Priyanka Vadra persuade former External Affairs Minister Natwar Singh to stall his tell-all book : North, News - India Today

The Natwar bomb is yet to be dropped, but Congress president Sonia Gandhi has already dropped in to see the former external affairs minister. With Sonia was daughter Priyanka; they were with Singh at his Jor Bagh residence for almost an hour a few days ago.


Sonia and Natwar haven't had a meaningful interaction since 2005, and certainly had a lot to talk about during their 50-minute meeting. The two have run into each other at a function or two, and in Central Hall of Parliament, but haven't exchanged any words. If there was one compelling reason for the Sonia-Priyanka visit, it remains a mystery because the event has not been made public. It could have been a patchup bid, now that the party is in disarray and possibly looking to the wisdom of its past luminaries. Mail Today sources say, however, that the conversation revolved around books, and one in particular.

That book is called One Life is Not Enough, and it is written by Natwar Singh himself. The book is to be released on August 7 by former Attorney General Soli Sorabjee at India International Centre, and there's precious little time left if Sonia wants to avoid more-and deeper- embarrassment of the Baru kind. That's what, sources say, the unusual calling-on was for, a pre-emptive spiking of the Natwar Singh tale. Priyanka is also believed to have requested Singh to not let the book be published.



Congress president Sonia Gandhi and her daughter Priyanka Gandhi Vadra are believed to have requested Natwar Singh not to publish his forthcoming book


The former external affairs minister- who joined the Congress way back in 1984 and was ignominiously forced out of the government first and the party later- has written a tell-all autobiography covering his years with Indira Gandhi as a senior Indian Foreign Service officer, and later as a Congressman with Rajiv Gandhi, P.V. Narasimha Rao, and Manmohan Singh.

*A tell-all book*

Singh's book is already being called the N-Bomb, because it is expected to reveal even more about the inner workings of the Congress and its first family than Sanjaya Baru's 'Accidental Prime Minister: Making and Unmaking of Manmohan Singh' that has left the Grand Old Party outraged and the author "amused". Singh was considered a confidant of the party's First Family till his downfall, and has seen the workings of the government at point-blank range through his many years in politics.



Former foreign minister Natwar Singh was an insider, close to the Gandhi family.


"No comment" was Singh's terse reply when asked by Mail Today about the meeting. He was a little more forthcoming about the moment of his resignation from the Congress. "I was asked to resign. I went (to Sonia Gandhi) with my resignation. She kept it," Singh said. Singh, chosen as foreign minister by Manmohan Singh in 2001, was removed from the position in December 2005 in the wake of the controversy over his alleged involvement in the Iraq Oil-for-Food scandal. The Independent Inquiry Committee under Paul Volcker had in October 2005 reported that Singh and his son Jagat were non-contractual beneficiaries of the Oil for Food programme.

Along with Jagat's childhood friend Andaleeb Sehgal, the three were alleged to be associated with a company that was an intermediary for illegal sales of oil to a Swiss firm. The Swiss firm, it was alleged, paid kickbacks to the Saddam Hussein regime as well as to Singh and the Congress party. Singh was alleged to have lobbied against US policy on Iraq in return. In 2008, Natwar Singh had had enough and resigned from the Congress.

The Justice R.S. Pathak Inquiry Authority that was set up to investigate the allegations in 2006 indicted Singh and his son Jagat for "misusing their positions" to influence oil contracts but also said that neither had derived any financial or personal gain in the entire business. "There is no material to show that Shri Natwar Singh made any financial or personal gains from the contracts," the report of the Pathak authority said. "The report of Justice Pathak says that my son and I have derived no financial benefit. That is the crux of the matter," Singh had said then, questioning how the Congress party which also figured in the allegations had been given a clean chit.

The Enforcement Directorate (ED) had also been set on Singh's tail; the cases they instituted against the former minister and his son haven't been taken back yet. ED officials haven't even given time to Singh's lawyers for three years now.



Read more at: Exclusive: Congress President Sonia Gandhi and daughter Priyanka Vadra persuade former External Affairs Minister Natwar Singh to stall his tell-all book : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Amanatullah Khan,a man responsible for religious divide (as per kejri himself - Amanatullah had put posters) in Delhi was with Gang Kejariwal for iftaar party!


----------



## Parul

_





Where are Modi Sarkar's big-bang reforms, some are asking. But most are missing a clutch of small policy changes that will greatly improve business climate and citizens' lives. A picture on small reforms:_

*Narendra Modi government's small reforms with big impact - The Economic Times

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are Modi Sarkar's big-bang reforms, some are asking. But most are missing a clutch of small policy changes that will greatly improve business climate and citizens' lives. A picture on small reforms:_
> 
> *Narendra Modi government's small reforms with big impact - The Economic Times
> *


Omg IRCTC has been Refromed now we can even see support from Minorties


----------



## IndoCarib

Sidak said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are Modi Sarkar's big-bang reforms, some are asking. But most are missing a clutch of small policy changes that will greatly improve business climate and citizens' lives. A picture on small reforms:_
> 
> *Narendra Modi government's small reforms with big impact - The Economic Times
> *


 
Such good work goes unnoticed in the mainstream media


----------



## jha

India among 29 countries to vote against Israel. Modi Govt.'s first monumental blunder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> India among 29 countries to vote against Israel. Modi Govt.'s first monumental blunder.


Source please


----------



## jha

NKVD said:


> Source please


----------



## Echo_419

jha said:


> India among 29 countries to vote against Israel. Modi Govt.'s first monumental blunder.



WTF? when did this happen i thought we had their Backs 
We could at least have abstained

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Echo_419 said:


> WTF? when did this happen i thought we had their Backs
> We could at least have abstained



I am utterly disgusted... Such shameful step can not be expected from this govt and can never be tolerated. Cant even show my face to my jewish friend ..WTF...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> WTF? when did this happen i thought we had their Backs
> *We could at least have abstained*



Even I was thinking it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/492006214033608704


----------



## NKVD

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/492006214033608704


Well they done it already in Brics declaration now in UN I coudn't understand now why


----------



## IndoCarib

Could they have come under pressure from opposition ?? Even Congress party would have abstained. Sushma was never the right person for the EA ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> WTF? when did this happen i thought we had their Backs
> We could at least have abstained


Sounds like Modi takes this BRICS thing way too seriously. All five countries voted alike. I would have liked if India had abstained.. & stayed neutral instead of taking sides. Even if they had to take sides... they should have at-least took the right one!


----------



## jha

Full text of the statement 



> Permanent Mission of India
> Geneva
> 
> Human Rights Council - 21st Special Session
> 
> Statement by India
> [23 July 2014]
> 
> Mr. President,
> 
> India is deeply concerned at the steep escalation of violence between Israel and Palestine, particularly heavy airstrikes in Gaza and disproportionate use of force on ground, resulting in tragic loss of civilian lives, especially women and children and heavy damage to property. The Government of India is closely monitoring the situation unfolding and supports all efforts for an immediate ceasefire between the parties involved.
> 
> 2. We are deeply concerned at the human rights situation in Occupied Palestine Territory including East Jerusalem, as also at the violence by non-state actors in the region which have the effect of serving as avoidable obstacles to the peace process, as well as to the realization of the legitimate aspirations of both the peoples to co-exist in peace and security. We call upon all sides to exercise maximum restraint and avoid taking actions that may further exacerbate the situation, and threaten peace and security of the region. India remains firmly convinced that dialogue remains the only viable option that can effectively address the issues confronting the region and its people.
> 
> Mr. President,
> 
> 3. India along with its IBSA partners, reiterated its commitment to promote dialogue and understanding with a view to ensure enjoyment of human rights in Palestine and Israel. Again, at the recent BRICS Summit in Fortaleza Brazil, India along with BRICS partners reaffirmed its commitment to contribute to a comprehensive, just and lasting settlement of the Arab-Israeli conflict and called upon both sides to resume negotiations leading to a two-State solution with a contiguous and economically viable Palestine State.
> 
> 
> Mr. President,
> 
> 4. India’s deep association with, and continuing commitment to, Palestine is rooted in our modern history that goes back to our struggle for independence. India believes that the solution to the Palestine issue should be based on the relevant UN resolutions, the Arab Peace Plan and the Quartet Roadmap resulting in a sovereign, independent, viable and united State of Palestine within secure and recognized borders side-by-side at peace with Israel and with East Jerusalem as its capital.
> 
> 5. We once again urge for an immediate ceasefire to stop the violence and bloodshed and call on both sides to start a process of peaceful dialogue.
> 
> I thank you.


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Sounds like Modi takes this BRICS thing way too seriously. All five countries voted alike. I would have liked if India had abstained.. & stayed neutral instead of taking sides. Even if they had to take sides... they should have at-least took the right one!



Though my theory may be completely flawed by still i have one - I really think that these UN resolutions are just in the NAME & nothing else. Remember the resolution against SL? We voted against SL, it din't do any harm to SL, but we could present ourselves against the atrocities of SL & secretly we continued to transfer weaponry & training to SL soldiers. Similarly, the pro-resolution vote makes us looks better in the eyes of the Arab world & it does no harm to Israel, our relations with Israel continues to grow as usual.

I seriously think that there are 2 sides of the coin whenever it comes to Politics - One that is clearly visible while another HIDDEN.

For eg. - Never an Indian PM has visited the state of Israel, but that hasn't changed the reality that Israel is the second largest weapons source for India.



IndoCarib said:


> Could they have come under pressure from opposition ?? Even Congress party would have abstained. Sushma was never the right person for the EA ministry



LOL....do you think that these sort of IMPORTANT FOREIGN POLICY decisions are left on the minister of the DAY?? It's the bureaucrats that make foreign policy & not the minister. Otherwise you will see change in Indian foreign policy with change in ministers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Though my theory may be completely flawed by still i have one - I really think that these UN resolutions are just in the NAME & nothing else. Remember the resolution against SL? We voted against SL, it din't do any harm to SL, but we could present ourselves against the atrocities of SL & secretly we continued to transfer weaponry & training to SL soldiers. Similarly, the pro-resolution vote makes us looks better in the eyes of the Arab world & it does no harm to Israel, our relations with Israel continues to grow as usual.
> 
> I seriously think that there are 2 sides of the coin whenever it comes to Politics - One that is clearly visible while another HIDDEN.
> 
> For eg. - *Never an Indian PM has visited the state of Israel*, but that hasn't changed the reality that Israel is the second largest weapons source for India.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....do you think that these sort of IMPORTANT FOREIGN POLICY decisions are left on the minister of the DAY?? It's the bureaucrats that make foreign policy & not the minister. Otherwise you will see change in Indian foreign policy with change in ministers.



This should change imo..


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Though my theory may be completely flawed by still i have one - I really think that these UN resolutions are just in the NAME & nothing else. Remember the resolution against SL? We voted against SL, it din't do any harm to SL, but we could present ourselves against the atrocities of SL & secretly we continued to transfer weaponry & training to SL soldiers. Similarly, the pro-resolution vote makes us looks better in the eyes of the Arab world & it does no harm to Israel, our relations with Israel continues to grow as usual.
> 
> I seriously think that there are 2 sides of the coin whenever it comes to Politics - One that is clearly visible while another HIDDEN.
> 
> For eg. - Never an Indian PM has visited the state of Israel, but that hasn't changed the reality that Israel is the second largest weapons source for India.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....do you think that these sort of IMPORTANT FOREIGN POLICY decisions are left on the minister of the DAY?? It's the bureaucrats that make foreign policy & not the minister. Otherwise you will see change in Indian foreign policy with change in ministers.


you know what... this Modi govt is full of surprises. Maybe he is up to something. People expect certain kinda of foreign policy direction based on Modi's reputation... but he seems to be disappointing all those terriers who are ready to pounce on him the moment he provides them with the opportunity.


----------



## Indischer

jha said:


> India among 29 countries to vote against Israel. Modi Govt.'s first monumental blunder.


Not a blunder at all. The right decision, in fact. Do you really believe Israel will refuse to do business with us over this vote? And business is all that India must do with Israel, nothing more. We need not be their b!tch like what the US is today. 

India's empathy with the Palestinian cause earns it the warmth of the Arab world while Israel, which does business with anybody without scruples, will continue to milk Indian money in exchange for arms. Win-win for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

Indischer said:


> *India's empathy with the Palestinian cause earns it the warmth of the Arab* world while Israel, which does business with anybody without scruples, will continue to milk Indian money in exchange for arms. Win-win for all.



It earns us nothing.

India rejects Organization of Islamic Cooperation's resolution on Jammu and Kashmir - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thatscoo

Thatscoop is your source. Latest trending topics, funny articles, funny videos and funny news on the web.


----------



## Indischer

Indrani said:


> It earns us nothing.
> 
> India rejects Organization of Islamic Cooperation's resolution on Jammu and Kashmir - Economic Times



It's another of those meaningless resolutions which affect little by way of actual ties.


----------



## Indrani

Indischer said:


> It's another of those meaningless resolutions which affect little by way of actual ties.



Does not matter. It keeps the tempers boiling though. Lends credence to morons to keep agitating.


----------



## INDIC

jha said:


>



Hope in few year, government will prefer to abstain from voting against Israel. This pro-Palestine vote brings us nothing because next year these Arabs will against send that anti-India resolution on Kashmir.


----------



## TejasMk3

INDIC said:


> Hope in few year, government will prefer to abstain from voting against Israel. This pro-Palestine vote brings us nothing because next year these Arabs will against send that anti-India resolution on Kashmir.


In good time! While it is true in the long run we dont get much from Palestine, currently there are still 39 workers stuck with ISIS (we used some me nation contacts to get the nurses freed),and quite a few Indians working in me countries, so some lip service is needed.

Also see this headline from yesterday: India to Diversify Sources of Crude Oil Imports and Reduce Imports from Middle East
We must insulate ourselves a bit from the possible risks 
And Israel is also aware of how much support they have here, and behind the shadows in the govt (no matter which party rules)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

heisenberg said:


> retrospective tax abolishment, gst ,labor reforms..when do these reforms come..they are legislations and nothing to do with fiscal situation.IMO




In GST, Central government fears that its share of tax revenue will come down. So they Hesitated in implementing that. GST is overdue now.


----------



## Parul

Lalu calls up Nitish one day..

Lalu : Are o Nitishwa..

Nitish : Parrnaam Laluji..errr Salamwalekum Laluji..

Lalu : Khush raho.. ek baat batao ki zhero palas (plus) zhero kitna howat hai? 

Nitish: zhero palas zhero to double zhero howat hai Laluji..

Lalu : Dhur burbuck.. Isi baat ka dar tha RJD aur JDU ke alliance ko le ke.


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

INDIC said:


> Hope in few year, government will prefer to abstain from voting against Israel. This pro-Palestine vote brings us nothing because next year these Arabs will against send that anti-India resolution on Kashmir.


Something to do with prisoners that were freed by saudia ?


----------



## Echo_419

Rangila said:


> View attachment 40322



Not India,looks more like Pakistan just look at their outfits


----------



## TejasMk3

Echo_419 said:


> Not India,looks more like Pakistan just look at their outfits



Google image search says Pakistan hyderabad
Workers of Jamiat Tulba Arabia burn US, Israel and Indian flags | Demotix.com


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TejasMk3 said:


> Google image search says Pakistan hyderabad
> Workers of Jamiat Tulba Arabia burn US, Israel and Indian flags | Demotix.com


Jamiat is the student wing of jamat e harami aka jui (jamat e islami)


----------



## IndoCarib

In Parliament, Nobody Wants to Sit With Congress: Sources - NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> In Parliament, Nobody Wants to Sit With Congress: Sources - NDTV


What happened to their plan of going to court for getting Leader of Opposition position


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> What happened to their plan of going to court for getting Leader of Opposition position


They are waiting for their judges to be appointed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> In Parliament, Nobody Wants to Sit With Congress: Sources - NDTV



Bhai DIl Khush kardiya tune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

IndoCarib said:


> In Parliament, Nobody Wants to Sit With Congress: Sources - NDTV



Who would like to ride in a sinking ship. Moreover when a captain is a kid who get naps .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Ab Ki Bar, Confused Sarkaar - NDTV


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Parul

Whenever you see such a communal flavour being served by media, don't forget that it can very well be a media strategy to provide political benefit to their cronies by flaring communal fire into a non-issue...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Dem!god said:


> Ab Ki Bar, Confused Sarkaar - NDTV


 
you actually fall for rants of Tharoor !!??


----------



## AugenBlick

Android said:


> Heights of secularism in Andhra Pradesh



Super Secular Wahhabi ..... 
From Andhra to Arabia 
Ch**tiye saale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> What happened to their plan of going to court for getting Leader of Opposition position


 
Congress does not have numbers to claim leader of opposition post, attorney general tells Speaker - The Times of India


----------



## vishnuvardhana

Marxist said:


>


in india hindus are majority but actually treated as minority.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

What a hilarious news reporting by a Hyderabadi news channel!!! Just cannot stop laughing! The editor must be Rahul Gandhi's great follower! 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=780624628626963





@arp2041 @Roybot @nair @Nair saab @Star Wars @AugenBlick @Echo_419 @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Marxist

vishnuvardhana said:


> in india hindus are majority but actually treated as minority.....



I thought things may change after election ,unfortunately nothing changed ....


----------



## vishnuvardhana

Marxist said:


> I thought things may change after election ,unfortunately nothing changed ....



Things will change... kalaya thasmaye namah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

*60 days of Narendra Modi governmnet *










*YES ,India made the right Choice *
*Things will take time but we are on the right track.*



Marxist said:


> I thought things may change after election ,unfortunately nothing changed ....


Law and order is a state subject,i'am seeing drastic changes in TV news panelist selection etc, if not the intelligentsia .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Makaramarma

GreenFoe said:


> *60 days of Narendra Modi governmnet *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES ,India made the right Choice *
> *Things will take time but we are on the right track.*
> 
> Law and order is a state subject,i'am seeing drastic changes in TV news panelist selection etc, if not the intelligentsia .



You forgot to mention, 

Implementing One Rank One pension scheme and 

Move to introduce Braille on Indian currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Where is Everybody? Minister Orders Biometric Checks to Mark Attendance*
All India | Reported by Rahul Shrivastava & Akhilesh Sharma, Edited by Zoya Anna Thomas | Updated: July 28, 2014 18:28 IST






New Delhi: BJP leader Venkaiah Naidu conducted a surprise check of his Urban Development ministry this morning to discover many empty chairs. Their sole occupants were the printed towels that scream government office turf.

About 80 missing employees will be asked to explain why they were either late or missing, said sources. But Mr Naidu, 65, has also ordered that a biometric attendance system be installed urgently for the Urban Development and Parliamentary Affairs ministries which report to him. For the next week, senior bureaucrats have been asked to visit both establishments every day to keep tabs on who's missing; attendance registers will be removed 15 minutes after "the due time of reporting" and late-comers will be marked absent and penalized that day's salary. 

A few weeks ago, Information and Broadcasting Minister Prakash Javadekar asked nearly 40 people in his department to apply for casual leave because they were not at work on time on a Monday morning. (A Union Minister's Monday Morning Check Finds and Penalizes Slackers)

Since he took office in May, Prime Minister Narendra Modi who has vowed "maximum governance and minimum government," has asked his administration to prioritize efficiency by reducing delays and cutting red tape. Bureaucrats have been ordered to focus on the swift disposal of files; civil servants have been warned they will be held responsible and penalized for delays in decision-making.

The PM has also asked for government offices to be cleaned up with new paint jobs and the removal of discarded furniture and floor-to-ceiling stacks of files often found in corridors.

Where is Everybody? Minister Orders Biometric Checks to Mark Attendance - NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

*Kerala CM Oomen chandy met Bangalore blast accused madani*

Madani's trial should not be extended indefinitely: CM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

GreenFoe said:


> Law and order is a state subject,i'am seeing drastic changes in TV news panelist selection etc, if not the intelligentsia .



But no change in TV anchors attitude ,They criticize freely and more violently .....


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

best thread ever


----------



## GreenFoe

Marxist said:


> But no change in TV anchors attitude ,They criticize freely and more violently .....


Those are MF's studied from JNU,well verses in anti india propoganda .

Ravishullah did a program on ISIS where he supported there killing and massacres(Famous Quote: if sunnis are attacked they will do what isis is doing).



A.Muqeet khan said:


> best thread ever


worst post ever !


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Android @jha @GreenFoe others.....................

Amit Shah at WORK!!!!! 

Congress MP Meets Amit Shah, Alarms His Party in Haryana - NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Rahul told Sonia not to accept PM post, Natwar Singh says - The Times of India?


----------



## The Huskar

I thought Natwar Singh was going to make some huge revelation but turns out to be just another a** kisser.Once a Congressi, always a boot licker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*Modi gives Id holiday a miss*

*New Delhi, July 29: *Shahnawaz Hussain’s Id lunch and an open house at Najma Heptullah’s residence were the only interludes some of Narendra Modi’s ministers allowed themselves on a “working holiday” today.

The Prime Minister skipped even that and wished Hussain, a BJP spokesperson, and Heptullah, the minorities affairs minister, over the phone.

Although Id is a central government holiday, Modi summoned senior ministers Arun Jaitley and Sushma Swaraj to his office to discuss his forthcoming US visit and secretary of state John Kerry’s trip to India beginning tomorrow.

M. Venkaiah Naidu, the urban development minister, concluded a two-day “brainstorming” session on a concept paper related to Modi’s plan for 100 “smart cities”.

Law and justice minister Ravi Shankar Prasad said he would be in office.

An aide of home minister Rajnath Singh said his boss would “work out of home”.

Barring Modi, the others — Jaitley, Rajnath, Prasad, Naidu and environment minister Prakash Javadekar among them — made it a point to attend the lunch hosted by Hussain.

The Bihar leader was carrying on a legacy. As minister in the Atal Bihari Vajpayee regime, he had been asked by the then Prime Minister to hold the government’s official iftars. But Hussain continued hosting the Id events even after the BJP was voted out in 2004.

Hussain’s iftars were a big draw for the Opposition. Indeed, UPA leaders Manmohan Singh, Sharad Pawar and Lalu Prasad rarely missed the party.

Sources attributed the eclectic representation largely to Hussain’s genial personality and partly to the fact that he was then among a handful of BJP Muslim MPs.

This Ramazan is the first time Hussain did not have an official iftar. A signal from the top? Modi, too, did not host one. A source close to Hussain claimed he was “preoccupied” with the forthcoming Bihar bypolls and opted for a low-key “luncheon” instead on Id.

Some of Hussain’s guests, like Jaitley, had back-to-back treats. The finance and defence minister later headed to Najma’s home where she laid out a spread of _chaats_. Meat kebabs and korma, usually served on Id, were missing from Najma’s table.

Food seemed far from the mind of Modi, whose other engagements included a meeting with Mitsubishi CEO Kew Kobayashi and an address at the Indian Council of Agricultural Research.

Modi gives Id holiday a miss

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

What is happening in Bihar, I mean the Lalu-Nitish affair and its implications? @arp2041 @Dem!god @Ayush

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

DRAY said:


> What is happening in Bihar, I mean the Lalu-Nitish affair and its implications? @arp2041 @Dem!god @Ayush



IMPLICATIONS are simple - BJP winning with MASSIVE seats!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## amitkriit

Was watching panel discussion (Times Now) on Special Previledges for MPs and BJP's stand was extremely shameful. People rejected UPA for it's VIP culture, now BJP wants special treatment for MPs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

DRAY said:


> What is happening in Bihar, I mean the Lalu-Nitish affair and its implications? @arp2041 @Dem!god @Ayush


lol.... there is a formation of triple entete ... 
thought nitish is not with congress but with lalu and lalu is with congress...
nitish will nt win this time.... by joining hands with lalu he just backstabbed the biharis... 
we lost a good leader... i still respect nitish... and most of his policies... 
lol.. he was from my district ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Marxist said:


> *Modi gives Id holiday a miss*
> 
> *New Delhi, July 29: *Shahnawaz Hussain’s Id lunch and an open house at Najma Heptullah’s residence were the only interludes some of Narendra Modi’s ministers allowed themselves on a “working holiday” today.
> 
> The Prime Minister skipped even that and wished Hussain, a BJP spokesperson, and Heptullah, the minorities affairs minister, over the phone.
> 
> Although Id is a central government holiday, Modi summoned senior ministers Arun Jaitley and Sushma Swaraj to his office to discuss his forthcoming US visit and secretary of state John Kerry’s trip to India beginning tomorrow.
> 
> M. Venkaiah Naidu, the urban development minister, concluded a two-day “brainstorming” session on a concept paper related to Modi’s plan for 100 “smart cities”.
> 
> Law and justice minister Ravi Shankar Prasad said he would be in office.
> 
> An aide of home minister Rajnath Singh said his boss would “work out of home”.
> 
> Barring Modi, the others — Jaitley, Rajnath, Prasad, Naidu and environment minister Prakash Javadekar among them — made it a point to attend the lunch hosted by Hussain.
> 
> The Bihar leader was carrying on a legacy. As minister in the Atal Bihari Vajpayee regime, he had been asked by the then Prime Minister to hold the government’s official iftars. But Hussain continued hosting the Id events even after the BJP was voted out in 2004.
> 
> Hussain’s iftars were a big draw for the Opposition. Indeed, UPA leaders Manmohan Singh, Sharad Pawar and Lalu Prasad rarely missed the party.
> 
> Sources attributed the eclectic representation largely to Hussain’s genial personality and partly to the fact that he was then among a handful of BJP Muslim MPs.
> 
> This Ramazan is the first time Hussain did not have an official iftar. A signal from the top? Modi, too, did not host one. A source close to Hussain claimed he was “preoccupied” with the forthcoming Bihar bypolls and opted for a low-key “luncheon” instead on Id.
> 
> Some of Hussain’s guests, like Jaitley, had back-to-back treats. The finance and defence minister later headed to Najma’s home where she laid out a spread of _chaats_. Meat kebabs and korma, usually served on Id, were missing from Najma’s table.
> 
> Food seemed far from the mind of Modi, whose other engagements included a meeting with Mitsubishi CEO Kew Kobayashi and an address at the Indian Council of Agricultural Research.
> 
> Modi gives Id holiday a miss




Now even Working on a Holiday is COMMUNAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

DRAY said:


> What is happening in Bihar, I mean the Lalu-Nitish affair and its implications? @arp2041 @Dem!god @Ayush


Nitish gonna loose this time.people aren;t happy with the Lalu alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

amitkriit said:


> Was watching panel discussion (Times Now) on Special Previledges for MPs and BJP's stand was extremely shameful. People rejected UPA for it's VIP culture, now BJP wants special treatment for MPs.



Me too yeh galat baat kari hai BJP walo ne



Dem!god said:


> lol.... there is a formation of triple entete ...
> thought nitish is not with congress but with lalu and lalu is with congress...
> nitish will nt win this time.... by joining hands with lalu he just backstabbed the biharis...
> we lost a good leader... i still respect nitish... and most of his policies...
> lol.. he was from my district ....



Now that Nitish has joined Hands with Lalu,what are the chances of BJP in the state.


----------



## indiatester

amitkriit said:


> Was watching panel discussion (Times Now) on Special Previledges for MPs and BJP's stand was extremely shameful. People rejected UPA for it's VIP culture, now BJP wants special treatment for MPs.


What was the issue and what was the stand?


----------



## arp2041

Echo_419 said:


> Now that Nitish has joined Hands with Lalu,what are the chances of BJP in the state.



One of the biggest reason why Nitish came to power in first place was that people were fed up of Lalu-Rabri rule. Now the circle is complete & people are feeling back stabbed. Even if BJP chose a pillar as it's CM candidate, it can be assured of win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> One of the biggest reason why Nitish came to power in first place was that people were fed up of Lalu-Rabri rule. Now the circle is complete & people are feeling back stabbed. Even if BJP chose a pillar as it's CM candidate, it can be assured of win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

From twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Rajiv Gandhi sent troops to Sri Lanka without telling Cabinet: *Natwar* Singh ....thats the latest natwar bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Sonia, Manmohan react to Natwar Singh’s book: I will write my own book, only then truth will be out, says Cong chief | The Indian Express


----------



## GURU DUTT

of all the so called "kunwar natwar singhs" latest gossips and relevations i guess he wants to be back in power and wants some saught of "governor post"


----------



## IndoCarib

GURU DUTT said:


> of all the so called "kunwar natwar singhs" latest gossips and relevations i guess he wants to be back in power and wants some saught of "governor post"


 
Is he forgetting that Congress not in power at the centre ?


----------



## GURU DUTT

IndoCarib said:


> Is he forgetting that Congress not in power at the centre ?


well i happen to know quite a few so called "easter while raja's of MP" one of them over a drink once told me 

HUM TO THAKUR HAIN ... RAJA HAIN HAMNE SIRF POLITCKS HI KHELI HAI SARI UMAR 

CHAHE CONGRESS HO JA JANSANGH YA CIVIL YA FORIEGHN SERVICES HAMARE BANDE HER JAGAH HAIN

JAB JONSA PATTA KAAM KA HOTA HAI HUM USKA KHYAL RAKHTE HAIN AUR WO HAMARA 

hope you got the message

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Aam Aadmi Party chief Arvind Kejriwal supports auto drivers - The Economic Times

Arvind Kejriwal tells auto drivers to trap policemen who bribe | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com


----------



## arp2041

IndoCarib said:


> Sonia, Manmohan react to Natwar Singh’s book: I will write my own book, only then truth will be out, says Cong chief | The Indian Express



Ya, i think with few more years of her at Congress' helm...............She will take Congress into such a position that she will have all the time to write books................!!


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/494829276290502657

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Sonia, Manmohan react to Natwar Singh’s book: I will write my own book, only then truth will be out, says Cong chief | The Indian Express


wow.. what a strike back. befitting reply by Sonia Gandhi. You wrote a book? I will write one too... 

& that little kitten Maun Mohan Singh suddenly meeawwws when someone tries to bell mummy cat!


----------



## vishnuvardhana

IndoCarib said:


> Sonia, Manmohan react to Natwar Singh’s book: I will write my own book, only then truth will be out, says Cong chief | The Indian Express


Atlast our former prime Minister speaks .......


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/494856109857861635

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/494856109857861635


lagta hai Modi se jyada log Amit Shah se dharte hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

But wonder why Modi is sticking to his WTO stand. What is the catch ? Even Pro BJP economists are criticising

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> lagta hai Modi se jyada log Amit Shah se dharte hai!



bhai sahab apki kasam..............Modi ko toh me tabse bhul chuka hu jabse Amit Shah key bare me suna tha.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

IndoCarib said:


> Sonia, Manmohan react to Natwar Singh’s book: I will write my own book, only then truth will be out, says Cong chief | The Indian Express




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/494798336570822656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> But wonder why Modi is sticking to his WTO stand. What is the catch ? Even Pro BJP economists are criticising


 I was wondering that too,probably being misguided by Pro UPA Bureucrats


----------



## IndoCarib

Echo_419 said:


> I was wondering that too,probably being misguided by Pro UPA Bureucrats


 
_*If India succeeds in stalling talks, Modi will only be endorsing UPA’s very bad food procurement and economic policies.* _
As is well known and appreciated by now, India has taken yet another principled stand at the World Trade Organisation (WTO). Showing its deep concern for the welfare of the poor, India is threatening to defeat the universally agreed commitment to improving trade facilitation between countries.
No, this is not some banquet, but rather a mundane agreement that will increase the ease of doing business and lower prices for all the world’s consumers. What is this great Indian rope trick? That the WTO should allow India to pursue the Congress and Sonia Gandhi’s dream of the food security act. As shown in the table, this BJP-Indian stance has nothing to do with the food security act or the poor, and everything to do with the bad, bad growth-destroying and inflation-generating policies of the Congress.
*Thus, the Narendra Modi-led BJP government is allowing itself to be captured by Congress-appointed bureaucrats — yet again. The first major capture was in the budget speech — universally disliked by all (including chuckle-chuckle, wink-wink, UPA politicians and bureaucrats).*

A ‘principled’ Congress stance at the WTO? | The Indian Express

Hopefully better sense prevails. This stand is in nobody's interest


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> _*If India succeeds in stalling talks, Modi will only be endorsing UPA’s very bad food procurement and economic policies.* _
> As is well known and appreciated by now, India has taken yet another principled stand at the World Trade Organisation (WTO). Showing its deep concern for the welfare of the poor, India is threatening to defeat the universally agreed commitment to improving trade facilitation between countries.
> No, this is not some banquet, but rather a mundane agreement that will increase the ease of doing business and lower prices for all the world’s consumers. What is this great Indian rope trick? That the WTO should allow India to pursue the Congress and Sonia Gandhi’s dream of the food security act. As shown in the table, this BJP-Indian stance has nothing to do with the food security act or the poor, and everything to do with the bad, bad growth-destroying and inflation-generating policies of the Congress.
> *Thus, the Narendra Modi-led BJP government is allowing itself to be captured by Congress-appointed bureaucrats — yet again. The first major capture was in the budget speech — universally disliked by all (including chuckle-chuckle, wink-wink, UPA politicians and bureaucrats).*
> 
> A ‘principled’ Congress stance at the WTO? | The Indian Express
> 
> Hopefully better sense prevails. This stand is in nobody's interest



Just as i thought,he is getting tricked into standing for this by Pro UPA Bureaucrats


----------



## HariPrasad

IndoCarib said:


> Sonia, Manmohan react to Natwar Singh’s book: I will write my own book, only then truth will be out, says Cong chief | The Indian Express




She should also disclose her foreign bank account in her book.


----------



## Bang Galore

Echo_419 said:


> Just as i thought,he is getting tricked into standing for this by Pro UPA Bureaucrats




Not being tricked I would think. This government is not as different from the UPA on economic policies than was assumed. Also, contrary to belief, not very brave on economic policies. May not see a major shift, more tweaking perhaps. Expect slow change, nothing dramatic_, _nothing big._(hopefully I will be proven wrong)_.


----------



## Makaramarma

Bang Galore said:


> Not being tricked I would think. This government is not as different from the UPA on economic policies than was assumed. Also, contrary to belief, not very brave on economic policies. May not see a major shift, more tweaking perhaps. Expect slow change, nothing dramatic_, _nothing big._(hopefully I will be proven wrong)_.



Arun Jaitley is NOT an economist so he is just going to implement the policies thought up by the Babus.

Now if Dr. Subramaniyan Swamy was the FM one could have expeted far reaching reforms and policies.

Since Modi is new to the job as PM it would be foolish to rock the boat. the most logical thing would be to focus on Governance and that is what he is doing.

Maybe 1-2 years down the line when PM has settled into the job one can expect some serious changes.

But regardless, the stand in WTO and against GM trials are the right decisions.


----------



## HariPrasad

Makaramarma said:


> Arun Jaitley is NOT an economist so he is just going to implement the policies thought up by the Babus.
> 
> Now if Dr. Subramaniyan Swamy was the FM one could have expeted far reaching reforms and policies.
> 
> Since Modi is new to the job as PM it would be foolish to rock the boat. the most logical thing would be to focus on Governance and that is what he is doing.
> 
> Maybe 1-2 years down the line when PM has settled into the job one can expect some serious changes.
> 
> But regardless, the stand in WTO and against GM trials are the right decisions.




He is not an economist but a very good administrator. In gujarat, he cut a lots of Non planned expenditure and reduced the government employees. He diverted the fund for development. In 12 years, he increased the planned expenditure to 60000 crore from 5000 crore. He made all PSUs profit making.


----------



## Makaramarma

HariPrasad said:


> He is not an economist but a very good administrator. In gujarat, he cut a lots of Non planned expenditure and reduced the government number of employees. He diverted the fund for development. In 12 years, he increased the planned expenditure to 60000 crore from 5000 crore. He made all PSUs profit making.



Are you talking about Arun Jaitley ? 

Job of PM of India is slightly more complicated than CM of Gujarat. Little chance of him doing Arun Jaitley's job.


----------



## HariPrasad

Makaramarma said:


> Are you talking about Arun Jaitley ?
> 
> Job of PM of India is slightly more complicated than CM of Gujarat. Little chance of him doing Arun Jaitley's job.




I think that he will have more resources to accomplish his vision. He will build his team. It may take some time. After all has a rich experience of 13 years behind him. I am very hopeful. The good thing about this guy is that he can work relentlessly for his mission. He is a dedicated one and best one can have. I do not see the leader like him anywhere in world this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

HariPrasad said:


> I think that he will have more resources to accomplish his vision. He will build his team. It may take some time. After all has a rich experience of 13 years behind him. I am very hopeful. The good thing about this guy is that he can work relentlessly for his mission. He is a dedicated one and best one can have. I do not see the leader like him anywhere in world this time.



Which is exactly what I said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Makaramarma said:


> Arun Jaitley is NOT an economist so he is just going to implement the policies thought up by the Babus.
> 
> Now if Dr. Subramaniyan Swamy was the FM one could have expeted far reaching reforms and policies.
> 
> Since Modi is new to the job as PM it would be foolish to rock the boat. the most logical thing would be to focus on Governance and that is what he is doing.
> 
> Maybe 1-2 years down the line when PM has settled into the job one can expect some serious changes.
> 
> But regardless, the stand in WTO and against GM trials are the right decisions.



I wasn't talking about the WTO position, whatever issues we have is internal & must be resolved here not subject to international pressure. It is Arun Jaitley _(Arun Shourie would have been my choice)_ who bothers me and I sense a lack of boldness in economic policy. Whether it is only because of Jaitley or whether Narendra Modi himself wants to tread cautiously, I believe a chance is being lost in the early days of the government. Any hard decisions now (on LPG subsidy etc) could have been thrown on the UPA's head as a price for their mismanagement. Will get harder to deal with these things later in the term. The FDI in defence along with Jaitley citing political acceptance as being a problem with doing more than 49% also smacks of timidness. Should have gone to 51%, that would have been a real game changer. As you said, we will have to wait & see if it changes but a chance is being wasted right now.


----------



## Makaramarma

Bang Galore said:


> I wasn't talking about the WTO position, whatever issues we have is internal & must be resolved here not subject to international pressure. It is Arun Jaitley _(Arun Shourie would have been my choice)_ who bothers me and I sense a lack of boldness in economic policy. Whether it is only because of Jaitley or whether Narendra Modi himself wants to tread cautiously, I believe a chance is being lost in the early days of the government. Any hard decisions now (on LPG subsidy etc) could have been thrown on the UPA's head as a price for their mismanagement. Will get harder to deal with these things later in the term. The FDI in defence along with Jaitley citing political acceptance as being a problem with doing more than 49% also smacks of timidness. Should have gone to 51%, that would have been a real game changer. As you said, we will have to wait & see if it changes but a chance is being wasted right now.



AJ was an political appointee and a political animal from the heart of Indian politics, delhi. Expect him to be timid and politically correct. National interest will come second to such people and sadly Indian politics (like any other democracy) is full of such people. 

If FDI can go upto 51 % then why not 100 % ? It makes no sense to keep it at 51 and not 100. That too is just being poltically correct.


----------



## Star Wars

@Bang Galore @HariPrasad 

May i know why you folks were expecting reforms in an interim budget ? It wasn't going to happen . Any reforms will happen in 2015 when BJP govt. will have a lot more room to Maneuver . Expect hard economic reforms to take place when things get politically quiet in around 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Bang Galore said:


> Not being tricked I would think. This government is not as different from the UPA on economic policies than was assumed. Also, contrary to belief, not very brave on economic policies. May not see a major shift, more tweaking perhaps. Expect slow change, nothing dramatic_, _nothing big._(hopefully I will be proven wrong)_.



Arun Jailtley is not FM Material to be exact,so he is just going to implement polices made by the Babus which may be pro UPA plus the burden of being Defense Minister is to much,let's wait for the upcoming Cabinet Reshuffle



Star Wars said:


> @Bang Galore @HariPrasad
> 
> May i know why you folks were expecting reforms in an interim budget ? It wasn't going to happen . Any reforms will happen in 2015 when BJP govt. will have a lot more room to Maneuver . Expect hard economic reforms to take place when things get politically quiet in around 2015



Exactly,Bohoo Modi was not able to Turn around the economy,Pass Reforms in 2 months.WTF is wrong with the people here man,thoda time toh do yaar


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> @Bang Galore @HariPrasad
> 
> May i know why you folks were expecting reforms in an interim budget ? It wasn't going to happen . Any reforms will happen in 2015 when BJP govt. will have a lot more room to Maneuver . Expect hard economic reforms to take place when things get politically quiet in around 2015



I didn't mention the budget except where it concerned FDI in defence. The Budget plays it safe but as I have said before ,the 2015 budget will be the measuring point. It is the timidness on issues outside the budget _(excepting rail hike) _that was being pointed out. It is far more easier to get tough fiscal decisions out of the way earlier in the term rather than later. We face a tough fiscal position caused by UPA's mismanagement, we need, imo,to take some _"tough" _decisions & quickly.

_(Btw, this was not an interim budget, even if it was not a full year budget, Chidambaram presented an interim budget.)_


----------



## HariPrasad

Echo_419 said:


> Exactly,Bohoo Modi was not able to Turn around the economy,Pass Reforms in 2 months.WTF is wrong with the people here man,thoda time toh do yaar




Actually the steps he has take are more than anyone could have expected. he is moving very fast in the direction of accomplishing his election promises.


----------



## Indrani

Did you all get the MyGov e-newsletter from the PMO's office? It feels so strange to see Prime Minister's Office in the sender's tab sitting on my mailbox.


----------



## TejasMk3

Indrani said:


> Did you all get the MyGov e-newsletter from the PMO's office? It feels so strange to see Prime Minister's Office in the sender's tab sitting on my mailbox.




You know many people might delete it thinking it was spam.

I get many emails from the Govt of Nigeria


----------



## Makaramarma

Indrani said:


> View attachment 41697
> 
> 
> @TejasMk3



Got your email id 

What on line education are you thinking of pursuing ?


----------



## Victory

Stop influx of Bihar, Uttar Pradesh migrants into Delhi, says Vijay Goel | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Makaramarma

Indrani said:


> Oh you could have just asked. LOL. Education? Now?



Just kidding. Not smart to post screenshots. 

Amity university ad in your screenshot tells me your computer has been used to enquire about education for someone. I suspected it might have been for yourself. Now it appears it was for your niece / nephew ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

Makaramarma said:


> Just kidding. Not smart to post screenshots.
> 
> Amity university ad in your screenshot tells me your computer has been used to enquire about education for someone. I suspected it might have been for yourself. Now it appears it was for your niece / nephew ?



Yeah I will remove it. If you saw the screen shot, you would have also seen the unread messages amounting to more than 4000. That tells I don't really pay attention to my mails.


----------



## kbd-raaf

@Indrani A BRF member I see


----------



## Indrani

kbd-raaf said:


> @Indrani A BRF member I see



Nah. Not so lucky or so polished. They need an email id which is not provided free (yahoo, google) to register and I am a cheapo who just has free email ids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

PM Modi fast tracks government, silently

So how is the Modi sarkar doing? - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

^^
Some body should stick this article on Mani Shankar Aiyer's face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

TejasMk3 said:


> I get many emails from the Govt of Nigeria



It is not from govt of Nigeria. It is from a widow of a general in Nigeria who wants to invest millions of dolars and needs your help. 

I also get lot of mails from the governor of RBI telling me about bank accounts I did not know existed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

Soumitra said:


> It is not from govt of Nigeria. It is from a widow of a general in Nigeria who wants to invest millions of dolars and needs your help.
> 
> I also get lot of mails from the governor of RBI telling me about bank accounts I did not know existed



I never got one from any Nigerian, though I do get a lot of SMS's about the money I have won.


----------



## TejasMk3

We might be laughing at this stuff, but there are people who actually fall for this stuff o.0 I guess that is why it is so prevalent.
This link says Indians sent as much as 6000 crores on these scams :o
Indians top e-scam suckers list, lose $870mn - Hindustan Times
And the worst part is, it funds terror groups, for example those boko haram guys.


----------



## Contrarian

Indrani said:


> Nah. Not so lucky or so polished. They need an email id which is not provided free (yahoo, google) to register and I am a cheapo who just has free email ids.


Got to agree. They rip you apart from the second you make unsubstantiated claims or start bull$hitting. To post there regularly one needs to know his/her stuff.


----------



## Indrani

Contrarian said:


> Got to agree. They rip you apart from the second you make unsubstantiated claims or start bull$hitting. To post there regularly one needs to know his/her stuff.



My problem would be something else. They say the things I want to say about 1000 times better than I do. So I would have to keep my mouth zipped all the time least I embarrass myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/494479053496143872


----------



## guru1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

AugenBlick said:


> *Rahul gandhi sleeping in parliament VIDEO FOOTAGE. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @jha @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @HariPrasad @INDIC @Contrarian
> And our illegal BDian @levina and commie @Ravi Nair
> 
> @cheekybird .... aapne rahul ji ki neend chura ke bade lafde me daal diya unko


It's not like that he's the only one who sleeps there  see no wonder you get banned



JanjaWeed said:


> ye lo... sleeping beauty!


Correction,sleeping handsome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

cheekybird said:


> It's not like that he's the only one who sleeps there  see no wonder you get banned
> 
> 
> Correction,sleeping handsome



cheeky!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Ravi Nair said:


> cheeky!


Yesssssss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495879259898925059

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indrani

Communal judge.

If I were a dictator, I would introduce Gita in Class I: Supreme Court judge - The Times of India

AHMEDABAD: Supreme Court judge Justice AR Dave on Saturday said that Indians should revert to their ancient traditions, and texts such as Mahabharata and Bhagwad Gita should be introduced to children at an early age. 

"Our old tradition such as 'guru-shishya parampara' is lost, if it had been there, we would not have had all these problems (violence and terrorism) in our country," Justice Dave said, speaking at an international conference on 'contemporary issues and challenges of human rights in the era of globalization' here. 

"Now we see terrorism in countries. Most of the countries are democratic ... If everybody in a democratic country is good then they would naturally elect somebody who is very good. And that person will never think of damaging anybody else," he said. 

"So by bringing (out) all the good things in each and every human being, we can stop the violence everywhere. And for that purpose we have to go back to our own things again."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Meanwhile a Girl was gang raped by members of cannot-be-named community inside their religious school and forced to convert to their religion in Meerut, UP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/496193133072228354
Where the hell is candle light brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Meanwhile a Girl was gang raped by members of cannot-be-named community inside their religious school and forced to convert to their religion in Meerut, UP.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/496193133072228354
> Where the hell is candle light brigade



For the love of GOD, someone kick out Akhilesh Yadav

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Android said:


> Meanwhile a Girl was gang raped by members of cannot-be-named community inside their religious school and forced to convert to their religion in Meerut, UP.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/496193133072228354
> Where the hell is candle light brigade



SP walo ka bhi time dur nahi hai



Star Wars said:


> For the love of GOD, someone kick out Akhilesh Yadav


 
Time anne doh fhir enki keh ke lenge


----------



## Android

Victim claims still 40+ girls trapped inside Madrassa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> Victim claims still 40+ girls trapped inside Madrassa



Where is the secular Media ?


----------



## Echo_419

Android said:


> Victim claims still 40+ girls trapped inside Madrassa



These are the times when i think how much important really the Right wing is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

Big day today. National Herald case to be heard in High Court. NDTV working overtime to get Gandhis out of bind.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/496335015370702851


----------



## shashikant

Opposition targets Modi for not
greeting nation on Eid
Updated: Aug 5, 2014 05:24 PM , By
Smriti Kak Ramachandran
Prime Minister Narendra Modi gifts
sandalwood to the Pashupatinath
temple in Kathmandhu, Nepal on
Monday. PTI
Raising the issue in the Lok Sabha,
TMC’s Sudip Bandyopadhyay alluded
to Modi’s temple visit in Nepal and
said he should also greet the
followers of other religions.
The Opposition on Tuesday targeted
Prime Minister Narendra Modi for
not extending greetings to the
nation on the occasion of Eid, even
as he has been visiting temples
across the country and more
recently, the Pashupatinath Temple
in Nepal on Monday.
Speaking during Zero Hour, TMC’s
Sudip Bandyopadhyay, who began
with a reference to communal
tensions in the country and asked
the government to remain alert and
cautious, alluded to Mr. Modi’s
temple visit in Nepal and said that
while he appreciates his religious
sentiments, he should communicate
greetings to the followers of other
religions as well. “A new government
has come into power; Government of
India, I think, should remain alert,
cautious and vigilant to prevent
communal tensions; otherwise, safety
and security of the common people
of the country and the secular fabric
of this vast country will be under
threat. The Government should rise
to the occasion and assure the
House,” he said.
He said the Prime Minister visited
Pashupatinath temple and offered
puja with 2400 kg ghee. “…We
appreciate it, but the PM should
have greeted the nation on Eid also.
It was equally expected that the
Prime Minister should communicate
Eid Mubarak to others also.… as
these are the common sentiments,
ethos and feelings of the country. All
castes and creeds, all sections of the
people should be greeted with
happy Vijayadashmi at the time of
Vijayadashmi and Eid Mubarak at
the time of Eid. Why is there such a
difference?” he said.
Mr. Bandyopadhyaya’s observations
drew a sharp reaction from the
Treasury benches and the BJP MPs
objected to the comments. The
Congress, however, wanted to raise
the issue as well, but Speaker
Sumitra Mahajan asked Adhir Ranjan
to associate with the TMC.
At this, the Congress began
protesting and trooped into the well
of the House to raise slogan for not
being allowed to speak despite
having given notices. The House was
then adjourned for 15 minutes.
Later, Mr. Chowdhury again raised
the issue and said the Congress has
no objection to Mr. Modi visiting
temples, but after Independence,
most Prime Ministers, especially Atal
Behari Vajpayee, had followed a
tradition of hosting an Iftar party
during Ramzan. He wanted to know
why this practice was discontinued.
This comment also drew a criticism
from the BJP and the Speaker said
personal matters cannot be raised in
the House.
Parliamentary Affairs Minister M.
Venkaiah Naidu made a statement in
the House, denying that the
government has not treated other
religions on par. “This Government
believes in ‘Sarva Dharma
Sambhava’. The Prime Minister
visited Pashupatinath Temple. He
has also given his greetings to the
whole Muslim community across the
country. It has been widely
published,” he said.
http://thehindu.com/news/national/o...-nation-on-eid/article6284043.ece/?secid=2780


----------



## jha

shashikant said:


> Opposition targets Modi for not
> greeting nation on Eid
> Updated: Aug 5, 2014 05:24 PM , By
> Smriti Kak Ramachandran
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi gifts
> sandalwood to the Pashupatinath
> temple in Kathmandhu, Nepal on
> Monday. PTI
> Raising the issue in the Lok Sabha,
> TMC’s Sudip Bandyopadhyay alluded
> to Modi’s temple visit in Nepal and
> said he should also greet the
> followers of other religions.
> The Opposition on Tuesday targeted
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi for
> not extending greetings to the
> nation on the occasion of Eid, even
> as he has been visiting temples
> across the country and more
> recently, the Pashupatinath Temple
> in Nepal on Monday.
> Speaking during Zero Hour, TMC’s
> Sudip Bandyopadhyay, who began
> with a reference to communal
> tensions in the country and asked
> the government to remain alert and
> cautious, alluded to Mr. Modi’s
> temple visit in Nepal and said that
> while he appreciates his religious
> sentiments, he should communicate
> greetings to the followers of other
> religions as well. “A new government
> has come into power; Government of
> India, I think, should remain alert,
> cautious and vigilant to prevent
> communal tensions; otherwise, safety
> and security of the common people
> of the country and the secular fabric
> of this vast country will be under
> threat. The Government should rise
> to the occasion and assure the
> House,” he said.
> He said the Prime Minister visited
> Pashupatinath temple and offered
> puja with 2400 kg ghee. “…We
> appreciate it, but the PM should
> have greeted the nation on Eid also.
> It was equally expected that the
> Prime Minister should communicate
> Eid Mubarak to others also.… as
> these are the common sentiments,
> ethos and feelings of the country. All
> castes and creeds, all sections of the
> people should be greeted with
> happy Vijayadashmi at the time of
> Vijayadashmi and Eid Mubarak at
> the time of Eid. Why is there such a
> difference?” he said.
> Mr. Bandyopadhyaya’s observations
> drew a sharp reaction from the
> Treasury benches and the BJP MPs
> objected to the comments. The
> Congress, however, wanted to raise
> the issue as well, but Speaker
> Sumitra Mahajan asked Adhir Ranjan
> to associate with the TMC.
> At this, the Congress began
> protesting and trooped into the well
> of the House to raise slogan for not
> being allowed to speak despite
> having given notices. The House was
> then adjourned for 15 minutes.
> Later, Mr. Chowdhury again raised
> the issue and said the Congress has
> no objection to Mr. Modi visiting
> temples, but after Independence,
> most Prime Ministers, especially Atal
> Behari Vajpayee, had followed a
> tradition of hosting an Iftar party
> during Ramzan. He wanted to know
> why this practice was discontinued.
> This comment also drew a criticism
> from the BJP and the Speaker said
> personal matters cannot be raised in
> the House.
> Parliamentary Affairs Minister M.
> Venkaiah Naidu made a statement in
> the House, denying that the
> government has not treated other
> religions on par. “This Government
> believes in ‘Sarva Dharma
> Sambhava’. The Prime Minister
> visited Pashupatinath Temple. He
> has also given his greetings to the
> whole Muslim community across the
> country. It has been widely
> published,” he said.
> http://thehindu.com/news/national/o...-nation-on-eid/article6284043.ece/?secid=2780



These people will never learn. They got $crewed in UP-Bihar for forcing such kind of secularism. I will be very happy to see TMC run over by any party in Bengal..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shashikant

jha said:


> These people will never learn. They got $crewed in UP-Bihar for forcing such kind of secularism. I will be very happy to see TMC run over by any party in Bengal..


BJP is going to run over TMC in Bengal


----------



## Echo_419

shashikant said:


> Opposition targets Modi for not
> greeting nation on Eid
> Updated: Aug 5, 2014 05:24 PM , By
> Smriti Kak Ramachandran
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi gifts
> sandalwood to the Pashupatinath
> temple in Kathmandhu, Nepal on
> Monday. PTI
> Raising the issue in the Lok Sabha,
> TMC’s Sudip Bandyopadhyay alluded
> to Modi’s temple visit in Nepal and
> said he should also greet the
> followers of other religions.
> The Opposition on Tuesday targeted
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi for
> not extending greetings to the
> nation on the occasion of Eid, even
> as he has been visiting temples
> across the country and more
> recently, the Pashupatinath Temple
> in Nepal on Monday.
> Speaking during Zero Hour, TMC’s
> Sudip Bandyopadhyay, who began
> with a reference to communal
> tensions in the country and asked
> the government to remain alert and
> cautious, alluded to Mr. Modi’s
> temple visit in Nepal and said that
> while he appreciates his religious
> sentiments, he should communicate
> greetings to the followers of other
> religions as well. “A new government
> has come into power; Government of
> India, I think, should remain alert,
> cautious and vigilant to prevent
> communal tensions; otherwise, safety
> and security of the common people
> of the country and the secular fabric
> of this vast country will be under
> threat. The Government should rise
> to the occasion and assure the
> House,” he said.
> He said the Prime Minister visited
> Pashupatinath temple and offered
> puja with 2400 kg ghee. “…We
> appreciate it, but the PM should
> have greeted the nation on Eid also.
> It was equally expected that the
> Prime Minister should communicate
> Eid Mubarak to others also.… as
> these are the common sentiments,
> ethos and feelings of the country. All
> castes and creeds, all sections of the
> people should be greeted with
> happy Vijayadashmi at the time of
> Vijayadashmi and Eid Mubarak at
> the time of Eid. Why is there such a
> difference?” he said.
> Mr. Bandyopadhyaya’s observations
> drew a sharp reaction from the
> Treasury benches and the BJP MPs
> objected to the comments. The
> Congress, however, wanted to raise
> the issue as well, but Speaker
> Sumitra Mahajan asked Adhir Ranjan
> to associate with the TMC.
> At this, the Congress began
> protesting and trooped into the well
> of the House to raise slogan for not
> being allowed to speak despite
> having given notices. The House was
> then adjourned for 15 minutes.
> Later, Mr. Chowdhury again raised
> the issue and said the Congress has
> no objection to Mr. Modi visiting
> temples, but after Independence,
> most Prime Ministers, especially Atal
> Behari Vajpayee, had followed a
> tradition of hosting an Iftar party
> during Ramzan. He wanted to know
> why this practice was discontinued.
> This comment also drew a criticism
> from the BJP and the Speaker said
> personal matters cannot be raised in
> the House.
> Parliamentary Affairs Minister M.
> Venkaiah Naidu made a statement in
> the House, denying that the
> government has not treated other
> religions on par. “This Government
> believes in ‘Sarva Dharma
> Sambhava’. The Prime Minister
> visited Pashupatinath Temple. He
> has also given his greetings to the
> whole Muslim community across the
> country. It has been widely
> published,” he said.
> http://thehindu.com/news/national/o...-nation-on-eid/article6284043.ece/?secid=2780



Kitne secular banege yeh logh


----------



## TejasMk3

Never mind what is happening in the country, but disrupt parliament over this, which is really not an issue in the first place. Assholes


----------



## Parul

Arvind Kejriwal has refused to comment on far-off incidents like the Meerut Gangrape, Saharanpur Riots & instead focused on LOCAL issues like Gaza!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## halupridol

Sidak said:


> Arvind Kejriwal has refused to comment on far-off incidents like the Meerut Gangrape, Saharanpur Riots & instead focused on LOCAL issues like Gaza!



cudnt help it,cud u?
wapas aana hi pada.


----------



## arp2041

shashikant said:


> Opposition targets Modi for not
> greeting nation on Eid
> Updated: Aug 5, 2014 05:24 PM , By
> Smriti Kak Ramachandran
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi gifts
> sandalwood to the Pashupatinath
> temple in Kathmandhu, Nepal on
> Monday. PTI
> Raising the issue in the Lok Sabha,
> TMC’s Sudip Bandyopadhyay alluded
> to Modi’s temple visit in Nepal and
> said he should also greet the
> followers of other religions.
> The Opposition on Tuesday targeted
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi for
> not extending greetings to the
> nation on the occasion of Eid, even
> as he has been visiting temples
> across the country and more
> recently, the Pashupatinath Temple
> in Nepal on Monday.
> Speaking during Zero Hour, TMC’s
> Sudip Bandyopadhyay, who began
> with a reference to communal
> tensions in the country and asked
> the government to remain alert and
> cautious, alluded to Mr. Modi’s
> temple visit in Nepal and said that
> while he appreciates his religious
> sentiments, he should communicate
> greetings to the followers of other
> religions as well. “A new government
> has come into power; Government of
> India, I think, should remain alert,
> cautious and vigilant to prevent
> communal tensions; otherwise, safety
> and security of the common people
> of the country and the secular fabric
> of this vast country will be under
> threat. The Government should rise
> to the occasion and assure the
> House,” he said.
> He said the Prime Minister visited
> Pashupatinath temple and offered
> puja with 2400 kg ghee. “…We
> appreciate it, but the PM should
> have greeted the nation on Eid also.
> It was equally expected that the
> Prime Minister should communicate
> Eid Mubarak to others also.… as
> these are the common sentiments,
> ethos and feelings of the country. All
> castes and creeds, all sections of the
> people should be greeted with
> happy Vijayadashmi at the time of
> Vijayadashmi and Eid Mubarak at
> the time of Eid. Why is there such a
> difference?” he said.
> Mr. Bandyopadhyaya’s observations
> drew a sharp reaction from the
> Treasury benches and the BJP MPs
> objected to the comments. The
> Congress, however, wanted to raise
> the issue as well, but Speaker
> Sumitra Mahajan asked Adhir Ranjan
> to associate with the TMC.
> At this, the Congress began
> protesting and trooped into the well
> of the House to raise slogan for not
> being allowed to speak despite
> having given notices. The House was
> then adjourned for 15 minutes.
> Later, Mr. Chowdhury again raised
> the issue and said the Congress has
> no objection to Mr. Modi visiting
> temples, but after Independence,
> most Prime Ministers, especially Atal
> Behari Vajpayee, had followed a
> tradition of hosting an Iftar party
> during Ramzan. He wanted to know
> why this practice was discontinued.
> This comment also drew a criticism
> from the BJP and the Speaker said
> personal matters cannot be raised in
> the House.
> Parliamentary Affairs Minister M.
> Venkaiah Naidu made a statement in
> the House, denying that the
> government has not treated other
> religions on par. “This Government
> believes in ‘Sarva Dharma
> Sambhava’. The Prime Minister
> visited Pashupatinath Temple. He
> has also given his greetings to the
> whole Muslim community across the
> country. It has been widely
> published,” he said.
> http://thehindu.com/news/national/o...-nation-on-eid/article6284043.ece/?secid=2780



 

Inka Agar raha Yahi Vyawahar..............
To Agli baar 400 paar!!! 



Sidak said:


> Arvind Kejriwal has refused to comment on far-off incidents like the Meerut Gangrape, Saharanpur Riots & instead focused on LOCAL issues like Gaza!



Thank God he is doing it........................

I am ready to bet that BJP is getting 50+ seats in Delhi Elections 

Anyone wanna bet.......... @JanjaWeed @scorpionx??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Arvind Kejriwal has refused to comment on far-off incidents like the Meerut Gangrape, Saharanpur Riots & instead focused on LOCAL issues like Gaza!





arp2041 said:


> Inka Agar raha Yahi Vyawahar..............
> To Agli baar 400 paar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God he is doing it........................
> 
> I am ready to bet that BJP is getting 50+ seats in Delhi Elections
> 
> Anyone wanna bet.......... @JanjaWeed @scorpionx??


Nice... too many secular parties to choose from for Delhiites... confusion galore. Ab ki baar definitely 50 paar!


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Inka Agar raha Yahi Vyawahar..............
> To Agli baar 400 paar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God he is doing it........................
> 
> I am ready to bet that BJP is getting 50+ seats in Delhi Elections
> 
> Anyone wanna bet..........



Their are many people in Delhi who have Faith in AK-49 and Party - Rebate on Electricity & Free Water is reason for it...Apparently, we may again have hung results (no party getting majority) like the previous elections...



halupridol said:


> cudnt help it,cud u?
> wapas aana hi pada.



Hatred is too deep-rooted. I've found a place where rule of discussion are same for everyone...Their, I ........................................


----------



## halupridol

Sidak said:


> Their are many people in Delhi who have Faith in AK-49 and Party - Rebate on Electricity & Free Water is reason for it...Apparently, we may again have hung results (no party getting majority) like the previous elections...
> 
> 
> 
> Hatred is too deep-rooted. I've found a place where rule of discussion are same for everyone...Their, I ........................................


tell me about that place in the other forum..


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> Their are many people in Delhi who have Faith in AK-49 and Party - Rebate on Electricity & Free Water is reason for it...Apparently, we may again have hung results (no party getting majority) like the previous elections...



You lost last time also in the LS elections.......wanna bet again?


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> You lost last time also in the LS elections.......wanna bet again?



I won't mind getting it wrong this time too, would be one of the happiest person...I don't want Champion's of Sickularism to rule in any state of India. Communal BJP in all the States....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

PM Modi's Temple Visit in Nepal Sparks Row in Lok Sabha - NDTV

Trinamool Congress MP Sudip Bandyopadhyay, who raised the issue, said the PM should have also wished people on Eid last week.

*"The Prime Minister offered Puja at a temple in Nepal. We appreciate that. He must also communicate 'Eid Mubarak'",* Mr Bandyopadhyay said to loud protests by BJP lawmakers.

 Sickular TMC at it again ! Hindu leader visitng a temple is communal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Right, to be secular you need to abuse the major community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/496954872592216065
Some more secular morons will scream now, why are Hindutva's so insecure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

49 दिन के मुख्यमंत्री का सत्ता के बिना वही हाल है, जैसे नशेड़ी जोश-जोश में चरस छोड़ तो देता है लेकिन कुछ दिन बाद चरस के बिना पागल हो जाता है..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Indrani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/496954872592216065
> Some more secular morons will scream now, why are Hindutva's so insecure.




Wonder what the reaction will be if someone started a No Burkha for equality campaign 

Oh wait...secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indrani

TejasMk3 said:


> Wonder what the reaction will be if someone started a No Burkha for equality campaign
> 
> Oh wait...secularism.



It should be made a crime for a secular Hindu to open his mouth or express his thought in any form or fashion. Five years prison sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/496727191296561152
More secular Hindu media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Kosi is a mighty river. Seven Himaliyan rivers get together to form this river. She starts from Nepal and enter Bihar where she meets Ganga.Flood in areas around Kosi is a common phenomenon. There was a massive flood in 2008 four Bihar districts as the river changed its course in Nepal. It is said that it was a man made flood.

Recently a natural lake was created in Nepal due to landslide in the river path. The lake was about to burst. Timely intervention from Indian govt. resulted in quick action by Nepalese govt. which avoided flood. In past, due to anti-India sentiment Nepalese authorities were less serious about flood in Kosi bed in Bihar.

We thanks Narendra Modi for completely changing attitude of Nepal.This is first time any government (central or state) has taken a serious stand on flood in Bihar. Secularists and communists are crying over Modi's visit to Pashupati Nath Mandi and offering of sandalwood there. But this has resulted in massive goodwill for Narendra Modi in Bihar.






Kosi: a flood of praise for Modi - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Restaurateur Pyare Khan said,* "The sadhus who frequent the river during the monsoon are saying that it is because of Modi’s gift of 2500kg of Sandalwood to the Pashupatinath Temple in Kathmandu, that Mother Kosi spared us. Why didn't earlier prime ministers think of doing this?"*

Now I know why the seculars are angry !!


----------



## cloud_9

*Cabinet to take up amendments in Juvenile Justice Act today*​New Delhi: The Union Cabinet will on Wednesday discuss a proposal which calls for giving more powers to the Juvenile Justice Board to decide on whether a juvenile above 16 years involved in heinous crimes such as rape is to be sent to a correctional centres or tried in a regular court. 

Importantly, all Central ministries have given their approval to the proposed amendments to the Juvenile Justice (Care and Protection of Children) Act, 2000 and it has now been placed on the agenda for today's cabinet meeting. 

The changes in the law come against the backdrop of outrage over the conviction of a minor in the Delhi gang-rape case of December, 2012. 

The juvenile accused was tried in a juvenile court last year and sentenced to three years in a reform home. 

A lighter punishment given to him despite his involvement in December 16 gang-rape case triggered a nationwide debate on punishment for juveniles convicted of heinous crimes. 

However, according to the Bill, in no case the juvenile involved in a heinous crime will be sentenced to death or life imprisonment either when tried under the provisions of JJ Act or under the provisions of IPC. 

Apart from that the amendments also include facilitating faster adoption of children and setting up foster care homes. The WCD Ministry intends to make the Central Adoption Resource Authority (CARA) the statutory body, which means it will have powers to regulate inter-country adoptions along with issuing guidelines on adoption and related matter. 

Meanwhile, the Amnesty International has voiced serious concerns over the proposed amendment to the Juvenile Justice Act, arguing that children must not be treated as adults under new juvenile justice law being considered by the central government. 

“The Indian government must reject proposed amendments to juvenile justice laws that could allow children to be treated as adults in cases of serious crimes,” Amnesty International said ina press release issued today. 

“Children can and do sometimes commit crimes as violent as those committed by adults. And the pain and anger of a victim or their family may well be the same regardless of whether a crime was committed by a child or an adult,” said Shashikumar Velath, Deputy Chief Executive, Amnesty International India.

“But children’s culpability, even when they commit ‘adult’ crimes, is different because of their immaturity. Their punishment should acknowledge this difference, reflect children’s special capacity for reform and rehabilitation, and be grounded in an understanding of adolescent psychology,” Velath added. 

On 18 June 2014, Ministry of Women and Child Development stated that the Juvenile Justice (Care and Protection of Children) Act, 2000, would be repealed and re-enacted. A bill is likely to be introduced in Parliament soon to replace the Act. 

Under the bill, in cases where children aged between 16 and 18 are accused of serious crimes including murder, rape and acid attacks, authorities will conduct an assessment of factors including the “premeditated nature” of the offence and “the child’s ability to understand the consequences of the offence”. Based on the assessment, children can be prosecuted in an ordinary criminal court, and punished as adults if convicted. They cannot be sentenced to death or life imprisonment without the possibility of release. 

Union Minister for Women and Child Development has said that the amendments are intended to deter violence against women because “50 per cent of all sexual crimes are committed by 16-year-olds who know the Juvenile Justice Act”. However, according to official data, children were allegedly involved in 5.6 per cent of all registered rape cases in 2013, and in 1.2 per cent of all registered criminal cases.

National Commission for Protection of Child Rights has described the proposed amendments as “retrograde in nature and against the principles of reformative and restorative justice” and said they would “defeat the intent and purpose of the juvenile justice system”. Several child rights organizations have also opposed the changes. 

National Institute of Mental Health and Neuro-Sciences (NIMHANS) told the government in a joint submission with the National Law School of India University, “making the argument of maturity based on the nature of crime does not stand scrutiny. Findings in neuroscience and adolescent psychology confirm that juveniles are more susceptible to negative influences and peer pressure, are less likely to focus on future outcomes, are less risk-averse than adults, have poor impulse control, and evaluate risks and benefits differently all of which pre-dispose them to make poor decisions.” 

The institute said that offences by children were more likely to happen in “circumstances of neglect, exploitation and abuse, and the child having been socialized in a way where his/her decision making goes awry, rather than in a context of premeditation and criminality.” 

The Supreme Court, in judgements delivered in July 2013 and March 2014, supported the position that all children accused of crimes must be tried under juvenile justice laws. 

Under international law, anyone under the age of 18 is a child. Any amendment that would lower the age at which juvenile justice rules would be applicable to below 18 years would violate India’s international legal obligations. 

The UN Committee on the Rights of the Child – the expert body which monitors the implementation of the UN Convention on the Rights of the Child (CRC), to which India is a state party – has specifically recommended that states not allow 16 or 17-year-old children to be treated as adults. 

“The Juvenile Justice Act was introduced in 2000 in part to comply with India’s obligations under the CRC. Any amendment that lowers the age at which juvenile justice rules apply would set India back several years in its treatment of child offenders,” said Shashikumar Velath. 

The Justice Verma Committee, set up by the central government in December 2012 to review laws against sexual violence, recommended that the upper-age limit for juvenile justice rules not be reduced from 18 to 16. 

With Agency inputs



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497036401762791424

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> *Cabinet to take up amendments in Juvenile Justice Act today*​New Delhi: The Union Cabinet will on Wednesday discuss a proposal which calls for giving more powers to the Juvenile Justice Board to decide on whether a juvenile above 16 years involved in heinous crimes such as rape is to be sent to a correctional centres or tried in a regular court.
> 
> Importantly, all Central ministries have given their approval to the proposed amendments to the Juvenile Justice (Care and Protection of Children) Act, 2000 and it has now been placed on the agenda for today's cabinet meeting.
> 
> The changes in the law come against the backdrop of outrage over the conviction of a minor in the Delhi gang-rape case of December, 2012.
> 
> The juvenile accused was tried in a juvenile court last year and sentenced to three years in a reform home.
> 
> A lighter punishment given to him despite his involvement in December 16 gang-rape case triggered a nationwide debate on punishment for juveniles convicted of heinous crimes.
> 
> However, according to the Bill, in no case the juvenile involved in a heinous crime will be sentenced to death or life imprisonment either when tried under the provisions of JJ Act or under the provisions of IPC.
> 
> Apart from that the amendments also include facilitating faster adoption of children and setting up foster care homes. The WCD Ministry intends to make the Central Adoption Resource Authority (CARA) the statutory body, which means it will have powers to regulate inter-country adoptions along with issuing guidelines on adoption and related matter.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Amnesty International has voiced serious concerns over the proposed amendment to the Juvenile Justice Act, arguing that children must not be treated as adults under new juvenile justice law being considered by the central government.
> 
> “The Indian government must reject proposed amendments to juvenile justice laws that could allow children to be treated as adults in cases of serious crimes,” Amnesty International said ina press release issued today.
> 
> “Children can and do sometimes commit crimes as violent as those committed by adults. And the pain and anger of a victim or their family may well be the same regardless of whether a crime was committed by a child or an adult,” said Shashikumar Velath, Deputy Chief Executive, Amnesty International India.
> 
> “But children’s culpability, even when they commit ‘adult’ crimes, is different because of their immaturity. Their punishment should acknowledge this difference, reflect children’s special capacity for reform and rehabilitation, and be grounded in an understanding of adolescent psychology,” Velath added.
> 
> On 18 June 2014, Ministry of Women and Child Development stated that the Juvenile Justice (Care and Protection of Children) Act, 2000, would be repealed and re-enacted. A bill is likely to be introduced in Parliament soon to replace the Act.
> 
> Under the bill, in cases where children aged between 16 and 18 are accused of serious crimes including murder, rape and acid attacks, authorities will conduct an assessment of factors including the “premeditated nature” of the offence and “the child’s ability to understand the consequences of the offence”. Based on the assessment, children can be prosecuted in an ordinary criminal court, and punished as adults if convicted. They cannot be sentenced to death or life imprisonment without the possibility of release.
> 
> Union Minister for Women and Child Development has said that the amendments are intended to deter violence against women because “50 per cent of all sexual crimes are committed by 16-year-olds who know the Juvenile Justice Act”. However, according to official data, children were allegedly involved in 5.6 per cent of all registered rape cases in 2013, and in 1.2 per cent of all registered criminal cases.
> 
> National Commission for Protection of Child Rights has described the proposed amendments as “retrograde in nature and against the principles of reformative and restorative justice” and said they would “defeat the intent and purpose of the juvenile justice system”. Several child rights organizations have also opposed the changes.
> 
> National Institute of Mental Health and Neuro-Sciences (NIMHANS) told the government in a joint submission with the National Law School of India University, “making the argument of maturity based on the nature of crime does not stand scrutiny. Findings in neuroscience and adolescent psychology confirm that juveniles are more susceptible to negative influences and peer pressure, are less likely to focus on future outcomes, are less risk-averse than adults, have poor impulse control, and evaluate risks and benefits differently all of which pre-dispose them to make poor decisions.”
> 
> The institute said that offences by children were more likely to happen in “circumstances of neglect, exploitation and abuse, and the child having been socialized in a way where his/her decision making goes awry, rather than in a context of premeditation and criminality.”
> 
> The Supreme Court, in judgements delivered in July 2013 and March 2014, supported the position that all children accused of crimes must be tried under juvenile justice laws.
> 
> Under international law, anyone under the age of 18 is a child. Any amendment that would lower the age at which juvenile justice rules would be applicable to below 18 years would violate India’s international legal obligations.
> 
> The UN Committee on the Rights of the Child – the expert body which monitors the implementation of the UN Convention on the Rights of the Child (CRC), to which India is a state party – has specifically recommended that states not allow 16 or 17-year-old children to be treated as adults.
> 
> “The Juvenile Justice Act was introduced in 2000 in part to comply with India’s obligations under the CRC. Any amendment that lowers the age at which juvenile justice rules apply would set India back several years in its treatment of child offenders,” said Shashikumar Velath.
> 
> The Justice Verma Committee, set up by the central government in December 2012 to review laws against sexual violence, recommended that the upper-age limit for juvenile justice rules not be reduced from 18 to 16.
> 
> With Agency inputs
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497036401762791424




Thank god, does that mean that juvenile rapist of 2012 will remain in jail ??

Am confused 50% of sexual crimes done by 16 year olds but according to official data children were responsible for only 5.6% of rape cases ? Is something wrong here ?


----------



## cloud_9

Star Wars said:


> Thank god, does that mean that juvenile rapist of 2012 will remain in jail ??
> 
> Am confused 50% of sexual crimes done by 16 year olds but according to official data children were responsible for only 5.6% of rape cases ? Is something wrong here ?


Cabinet Clears Changes to Juvenile Justice Act - NDTV


> The cabinet has approved the bill to amend the Juvenile Justice Act, which opens a pathway to treat minors above the age of 16, who are accused of heinous crimes like rape and murder, as adults.
> 
> The bill empowers the *Juvenile Justice Board to decide whether a minor would be tried in a regular court or sent to a correctional centre.* But in case a juvenile undergoes *a regular trial*, *he can't be sentenced to death penalty or life imprisonment*.



They should,even if this law if applied retrospectively.


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> Cabinet Clears Changes to Juvenile Justice Act - NDTV
> 
> 
> They should,even if this law if applied retrospectively.



OH look who is coming to defense of these people , the wonderful Humanitarian organization Amnesty international


----------



## Soumitra

shashikant said:


> Opposition targets Modi for not
> greeting nation on Eid
> Updated: Aug 5, 2014 05:24 PM , By
> Smriti Kak Ramachandran
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi gifts
> sandalwood to the Pashupatinath
> temple in Kathmandhu, Nepal on
> Monday. PTI
> Raising the issue in the Lok Sabha,
> TMC’s Sudip Bandyopadhyay alluded
> to Modi’s temple visit in Nepal and
> said he should also greet the
> followers of other religions.
> The Opposition on Tuesday targeted
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi for
> not extending greetings to the
> nation on the occasion of Eid, even
> as he has been visiting temples
> across the country and more
> recently, the Pashupatinath Temple
> in Nepal on Monday.
> Speaking during Zero Hour, TMC’s
> Sudip Bandyopadhyay, who began
> with a reference to communal
> tensions in the country and asked
> the government to remain alert and
> cautious, alluded to Mr. Modi’s
> temple visit in Nepal and said that
> while he appreciates his religious
> sentiments, he should communicate
> greetings to the followers of other
> religions as well. “A new government
> has come into power; Government of
> India, I think, should remain alert,
> cautious and vigilant to prevent
> communal tensions; otherwise, safety
> and security of the common people
> of the country and the secular fabric
> of this vast country will be under
> threat. The Government should rise
> to the occasion and assure the
> House,” he said.
> He said the Prime Minister visited
> Pashupatinath temple and offered
> puja with 2400 kg ghee. “…We
> appreciate it, but the PM should
> have greeted the nation on Eid also.
> It was equally expected that the
> Prime Minister should communicate
> Eid Mubarak to others also.… as
> these are the common sentiments,
> ethos and feelings of the country. All
> castes and creeds, all sections of the
> people should be greeted with
> happy Vijayadashmi at the time of
> Vijayadashmi and Eid Mubarak at
> the time of Eid. Why is there such a
> difference?” he said.
> Mr. Bandyopadhyaya’s observations
> drew a sharp reaction from the
> Treasury benches and the BJP MPs
> objected to the comments. The
> Congress, however, wanted to raise
> the issue as well, but Speaker
> Sumitra Mahajan asked Adhir Ranjan
> to associate with the TMC.
> At this, the Congress began
> protesting and trooped into the well
> of the House to raise slogan for not
> being allowed to speak despite
> having given notices. The House was
> then adjourned for 15 minutes.
> Later, Mr. Chowdhury again raised
> the issue and said the Congress has
> no objection to Mr. Modi visiting
> temples, but after Independence,
> most Prime Ministers, especially Atal
> Behari Vajpayee, had followed a
> tradition of hosting an Iftar party
> during Ramzan. He wanted to know
> why this practice was discontinued.
> This comment also drew a criticism
> from the BJP and the Speaker said
> personal matters cannot be raised in
> the House.
> Parliamentary Affairs Minister M.
> Venkaiah Naidu made a statement in
> the House, denying that the
> government has not treated other
> religions on par. “This Government
> believes in ‘Sarva Dharma
> Sambhava’. The Prime Minister
> visited Pashupatinath Temple. He
> has also given his greetings to the
> whole Muslim community across the
> country. It has been widely
> published,” he said.
> http://thehindu.com/news/national/o...-nation-on-eid/article6284043.ece/?secid=2780



What about this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/493970249268469760

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shashikant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497209322544586753


----------



## shashikant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497284452901351424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KalaGhoda

shashikant said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497284452901351424



Tendulkar shouldn't get involved in politics except for a rajyasabha honorary membership. he shouldn't fight elections.


----------



## arp2041

Congress afraid that Lok Sabha speaker may allow Rahul Gandhi to speak | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shashikant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/494889205596561409


----------



## shashikant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497324236797509633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shashikant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497327173724684289


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> Congress afraid that Lok Sabha speaker may allow Rahul Gandhi to speak | Faking News


Bechare kii kismaat Karab jab bole toh besti hoti hai jab nahi tab toh hoti hi hoti hai


----------



## abjktu

shashikant said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497284452901351424


yes,better resign himself or just terminate from his post...
he is not apt for politics...


----------



## TejasMk3

Is there even a need for Rajya Sabha, it seems like it is only useful for doing nonsense (like wasting 3 days on gaza)


----------



## hiphop

arp2041 said:


> Thank God he is doing it........................
> I am ready to bet that BJP is getting 50+ seats in Delhi Elections
> Anyone wanna bet...


I wanna bet 
This time BJP will get 40-45 seats in Delhi not 50+


----------



## shashikant

* After Narendra Modi, defence
ministry to keep media at arm's
length*
by Rajeev Sharma
.
.
The Ministry of Defence has taken
cue from the Prime Minister’s Office
and has decided not to take
journalists for two upcoming major
events of national importance - the
commissioning of INS Kolkata in
Mumbai and INS Kamorta in Vizag -
later this month.
Prime Minister Narendra Modi will
be commissioning INS Kolkata, the
country’s largest indigenously-built
warship touted as a technology
demonstrator that will showcase
India’s giant leap in the
shipbuilding industry.
Defence Minister Arun Jaitley will be
commissioning INS Kamorta, the first
of the four indigenously-built anti-
submarine stealth corvettes that is
in the works for the Indian Navy in
its bid for self-reliance.
The exact dates of the two functions
are yet to be announced. However,
Sitanshu Kar, chief spokesperson of
the defence ministry, indicated to
this writer on Wednesday evening
that both the events are likely to
take place in the third week of this
month. Kar also confirmed that no
journalists will be flown in from New
Delhi for the two events.
This is a huge departure by the
Ministry of Defence from its
unwritten, unspoken norms of
decades of taking press parties for
important functions all across the
country, particularly those attended
by the Prime Minister and the
Defence Minister.
As the Modi government has
completed 70 days in power, all
ministries are silently putting in
place gag orders on journalists. This
writer had written at length about
why PM Modi is not taking
journalists on his foreign trips, here.
Clearly, all major and sensitive
ministries are following suit.
Ministers have discreetly issued
instructions to their staff to ensure
that journalists should not be
allowed to roam about in the
corridors, sniffing for stories. In most
cases, these instructions are oral.
The security staff has been told to
look very carefully for journalists’
personal devices like pens and
cameras as mentioned in this
dispatch by this writer here .
An insider in the defence ministry
told this writer that the real intent
of keeping journalists away from
what he described as ‘junkets’ was
not austerity but an attempt to
ensure that journalists do not snoop
around during these trips and get
pally with civil and defence officials.
Significantly, when Prime Minister
Modi had dedicated INS
Vikramaditya to the nation in Goa on
14 June, the Defence Ministry had
sent a large number of defence
correspondents to Panaji for the
event. But then Modi was barely 20-
day-old as PM and hardly had any
time to tinker with the decades old
procedures and norms of the
Defence Ministry.
But now Modi knows exactly what he
wants – and more importantly what
he does not want. Throughout his
tenure as chief minister of Gujarat
he did not reach out to the media,
knowing full well that he is the chief
boss of the state and the media will
have to reach out to him. Therefore,
he fed media what he wanted to and
thus managed to micro-manage the
media.
But micro-managing media at the
national level is a different ball
game altogether. Here Modi is up
against not only the national media
but international media too. No
prime minister howsoever powerful
he may be can tame the media
without adverse consequences.
An example of this was seen on 27
July when The New York Times
carried an editorial titled "India’s
Press Under Siege " .
Though the NYT editorial is talking
about how managements in Indian
media outfits have been getting
after top journalists and does not
attribute motives to the Modi
government, it is a known fact that
all the sacked journalists mentioned
by the newspaper were vocal critics
of Modi. Nonetheless, the editorial
makes a stinging point that “press
censorship seems to be back with a
vengeance in India.”
This is the first time when a major
international newspaper has raised
a voice about “press censorship” in
India. More foreign newspapers will
inevitably come up with more
damning reports if the Modi
government continues with its “Off
limits to media” attitude.
Modi is a hard task master. Those of
his colleagues in the cabinet who
did not know this earlier, know it by
now.
For example, he calls up ministers in
their offices on their landline
numbers early in the morning.
Heavens have not come down if the
minister was not in his or her office
when he called but the message has
gone out loud and clear to all the
ministers and their staff.
In one specific case, Modi called up
one of his senior ministers on his
office landline at 9 am and after not
finding him there called up at his
residence. The minister, a diabetic
and suffering from cardio problems,
told him that he was under
medication and would be working
from home.
While Modi can deal with his
ministers the way he wants to and
get away scot free, his policy of
keeping media away from domestic
and foreign trips is increasingly
being seen as an exercise in futility.
Already news stories have started
appearing how miffed the ministers
are. Ironically, it is the same media
which Modi wants to tame or
regulate, which is bringing to light
such stories.
After PM Modi, defence ministry to keep media at arm's length


----------



## shashikant

* Revival of Congress important for
India, democracy: Natwar Singh*
.
Former Union Minister Natwar Singh,
who has kicked up a storm with his
book and comments about Sonia
Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi, on
Thursday said revival of Congress
party was important for India and
democracy.
Congress has to do some very
serious thinking and introspection
because if the party's slide
continues, democracy is going to be
in serious trouble, he said.
At a function to formally launch his
book "One Life Is Not Enough", he
took pot shots at Sonia Gandhi
saying, "Sonia Gandhi learnt
everything from Indira Gandhi. From
A-Z....few people have been as close
to her as I have, her knowledge of
Indian history, Indian culture,
religion is negligible". He was
replying to observations, made
during the launch, about Indira
Gandhi and the present Congress
President.
He said that even after the
Emergency, the party led by Indira
Gandhi got 150 seats in the Lok
Sabha but under Sonia, the
Congress got 44.
"At the same time, it is also said
that if Sonia Gandhi and Rahul
Gandhi are not there, the number
would come down from 44 to 4.
Because where is the successor?"
Singh said that without the Gandhis,
the party will break up between
four-five people.
"So there is no unanmity... so they
(Sonia and Rahul) are indispensable
to Congress party," he said. Singh
said the upcoming assembly polls in
some states will decide whether
Congress party will revive or not.
"A strong Congress party is
indispensable for India and for
Indian democracy. It is absolutely
indispensable. There must be a
strong Congress party for democracy
in India to function. It should be a
strong opposition," he said.
Revival of Congress important for India, democracy: Natwar Singh | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## IndoCarib

Former AAP leader Ilmi likely to join Congress - Hindustan Times

jumping from sinking boat to already sunken boat !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

shashikant said:


> * After Narendra Modi, defence
> ministry to keep media at arm's
> length*
> by Rajeev Sharma
> .
> .
> The Ministry of Defence has taken
> cue from the Prime Minister’s Office
> and has decided not to take
> journalists for two upcoming major
> events of national importance - the
> commissioning of INS Kolkata in
> Mumbai and INS Kamorta in Vizag -
> later this month.
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi will
> be commissioning INS Kolkata, the
> country’s largest indigenously-built
> warship touted as a technology
> demonstrator that will showcase
> India’s giant leap in the
> shipbuilding industry.
> Defence Minister Arun Jaitley will be
> commissioning INS Kamorta, the first
> of the four indigenously-built anti-
> submarine stealth corvettes that is
> in the works for the Indian Navy in
> its bid for self-reliance.
> The exact dates of the two functions
> are yet to be announced. However,
> Sitanshu Kar, chief spokesperson of
> the defence ministry, indicated to
> this writer on Wednesday evening
> that both the events are likely to
> take place in the third week of this
> month. Kar also confirmed that no
> journalists will be flown in from New
> Delhi for the two events.
> This is a huge departure by the
> Ministry of Defence from its
> unwritten, unspoken norms of
> decades of taking press parties for
> important functions all across the
> country, particularly those attended
> by the Prime Minister and the
> Defence Minister.
> As the Modi government has
> completed 70 days in power, all
> ministries are silently putting in
> place gag orders on journalists. This
> writer had written at length about
> why PM Modi is not taking
> journalists on his foreign trips, here.
> Clearly, all major and sensitive
> ministries are following suit.
> Ministers have discreetly issued
> instructions to their staff to ensure
> that journalists should not be
> allowed to roam about in the
> corridors, sniffing for stories. In most
> cases, these instructions are oral.
> The security staff has been told to
> look very carefully for journalists’
> personal devices like pens and
> cameras as mentioned in this
> dispatch by this writer here .
> An insider in the defence ministry
> told this writer that the real intent
> of keeping journalists away from
> what he described as ‘junkets’ was
> not austerity but an attempt to
> ensure that journalists do not snoop
> around during these trips and get
> pally with civil and defence officials.
> Significantly, when Prime Minister
> Modi had dedicated INS
> Vikramaditya to the nation in Goa on
> 14 June, the Defence Ministry had
> sent a large number of defence
> correspondents to Panaji for the
> event. But then Modi was barely 20-
> day-old as PM and hardly had any
> time to tinker with the decades old
> procedures and norms of the
> Defence Ministry.
> But now Modi knows exactly what he
> wants – and more importantly what
> he does not want. Throughout his
> tenure as chief minister of Gujarat
> he did not reach out to the media,
> knowing full well that he is the chief
> boss of the state and the media will
> have to reach out to him. Therefore,
> he fed media what he wanted to and
> thus managed to micro-manage the
> media.
> But micro-managing media at the
> national level is a different ball
> game altogether. Here Modi is up
> against not only the national media
> but international media too. No
> prime minister howsoever powerful
> he may be can tame the media
> without adverse consequences.
> An example of this was seen on 27
> July when The New York Times
> carried an editorial titled "India’s
> Press Under Siege " .
> Though the NYT editorial is talking
> about how managements in Indian
> media outfits have been getting
> after top journalists and does not
> attribute motives to the Modi
> government, it is a known fact that
> all the sacked journalists mentioned
> by the newspaper were vocal critics
> of Modi. Nonetheless, the editorial
> makes a stinging point that “press
> censorship seems to be back with a
> vengeance in India.”
> This is the first time when a major
> international newspaper has raised
> a voice about “press censorship” in
> India. More foreign newspapers will
> inevitably come up with more
> damning reports if the Modi
> government continues with its “Off
> limits to media” attitude.
> Modi is a hard task master. Those of
> his colleagues in the cabinet who
> did not know this earlier, know it by
> now.
> For example, he calls up ministers in
> their offices on their landline
> numbers early in the morning.
> Heavens have not come down if the
> minister was not in his or her office
> when he called but the message has
> gone out loud and clear to all the
> ministers and their staff.
> In one specific case, Modi called up
> one of his senior ministers on his
> office landline at 9 am and after not
> finding him there called up at his
> residence. The minister, a diabetic
> and suffering from cardio problems,
> told him that he was under
> medication and would be working
> from home.
> While Modi can deal with his
> ministers the way he wants to and
> get away scot free, his policy of
> keeping media away from domestic
> and foreign trips is increasingly
> being seen as an exercise in futility.
> Already news stories have started
> appearing how miffed the ministers
> are. Ironically, it is the same media
> which Modi wants to tame or
> regulate, which is bringing to light
> such stories.
> After PM Modi, defence ministry to keep media at arm's length



News Traders running like headless chicken


----------



## Bang Galore

shashikant said:


> but under Sonia, the
> Congress got 44.
> "At the same time, it is also said
> that if Sonia Gandhi and Rahul
> Gandhi are not there, the number
> would come down from 44 to 4.
> Because where is the successor?"
> Singh said that without the Gandhis,
> the party will break up between
> four-five people.
> "So there is no unanmity... so they
> (Sonia and Rahul) are indispensable
> to Congress party," he said.



Sad state of affairs but probably true.


----------



## arp2041

Bang Galore said:


> Sad state of affairs but probably true.



The only question is - Is it about Congress or Is it about the Nation?

I don't want a Monarchy in my country.

I can only think about voting for Congress when they get rid of the Gandhis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> The only question is - Is it about Congress or Is it about the Nation?
> 
> I don't want a Monarchy in my country.
> 
> I can only think about voting for Congress when they get rid of the Gandhis.




Parties think for themselves. Do you think the BJP was concerned about the nation when it tried blocking the nuclear deal or FDI? Or even when it benefits from polarisation? Nope. Neither does the Congress. Or anyone else. They are all interested only in self-preservation Sooner or later the Congress will do some sort of a come back. Somewhere. That's the nature of our politics. The Gandhis will take the credit & behave like they are the greatest Generals. Not that there are any alternatives. You see any? Jyotiraditya Scindia is one but even he hardly inspires confidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Bang Galore said:


> Parties think for themselves. Do you think the BJP was concerned about the nation when it tried blocking the nuclear deal or FDI? Or even when it benefits from polarisation? Nope. Neither does the Congress. Or anyone else. They are all interested only in self-preservation Sooner or later the Congress will do some sort of a come back. Somewhere. That's the nature of our politics. The Gandhis will take the credit & behave like they are the greatest Generals. Not that there are any alternatives. You see any? Jyotiraditya Scindia is one but even he hardly inspires confidence.



You are saying that Gandhis are the solution for the Congress, While I say that they are the PROBLEM itself.

Why do you think in the biggest Party in the world there is no one who can lead?? B'coz as long as Gandhis are there, they will let no one come to the top.

I only liked one person in Congress - Pranab Mukherjee, he was the PM in place of MMS, but Gandhis don't like anyone who can take his own decisions, now the entire party is at the mercy of Gandhis, this will continue & will really hurt Congress in the long term.


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> You are saying that Gandhis are the solution for the Congress, While I say that they are the PROBLEM itself.



Never said that. I said I agreed that they are both the problem & for the present, the only solution they have. That was the view expressed by Natwar Singh & I agreed with that statement.


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> The only question is - Is it about Congress or Is it about the Nation?
> 
> I don't want a Monarchy in my country.
> 
> I can only think about voting for Congress when they get rid of the Gandhis.



If they get rid of Gandhis , there will be no Congress .


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> Why do you think in the biggest Party in the world there is no one who can lead?? B'coz as long as Gandhis are there, they will let no one come to the top.



For the reason you said _(the Gandhis not allowing anyone else)_, there is no one. The Congress, like most parties are caught up in the present. Unless something drastic happend, they will continue on the same path.



> I only liked one person in Congress - Pranab Mukherjee, he was the PM in place of MMS, but Gandhis don't like anyone who can take his own decisions, now the entire party is at the mercy of Gandhis, this will continue & will really hurt Congress in the long term.



Pranab Mukherjee is a fantastic politician with superb skills _(as was PVN) _but he is not in the picture . The Congress might have been better off with him leading it but that won't happen now. Pipe dreams won't help. The average Congress guy has been indoctrinated so much into the Gandhi family idea, that they won't be in a hurry to select anyone from outside. The people who vote are fickle, one day their vote will be seen as anti-Gandhis & on another day, as pro-Gandhis......when the truth is always more complicated. You may want the Congress to remove the Gandhis, I bet most in the Congress can't come up with the alternative even if they are so inclined. Which is why they will stick to the devil they know........


----------



## TejasMk3

Jaswant Singh critical after head injury, PM prays for speedy recovery


----------



## Bang Galore

TejasMk3 said:


> Jaswant Singh critical after head injury, PM prays for speedy recovery



Wish him the best. One of India's finest servants.


----------



## Marxist

*Congress leader Motilal Vora allotted nine government houses in Lutyens'*
Congress treasurer Motilal Vora occupies nine government accommodations in Lutyens' Delhi. As a Rajya Sabha member, Vora has been allotted house number 33 in Lodhi Estate.
But in reply to an RTI query, the Rajya Sabha secretariat has confirmed Vora is in possession of six more bungalows and two government flats. But he has at least four houses in his name in North Avenue and two in South Avenue.

Read more at: Congress leader Motilal Vora allotted nine government houses in Lutyens' : North, News - India Today


http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...t-houses-lutyens-venkaiah-naidu/1/376056.html


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> These people will never learn. They got $crewed in UP-Bihar for forcing such kind of secularism. I will be very happy to see TMC run over by any party in Bengal..




By BJP!!


----------



## TejasMk3

Present Saar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> *Congress leader Motilal Vora allotted nine government houses in Lutyens'*
> Congress treasurer Motilal Vora occupies nine government accommodations in Lutyens' Delhi. As a Rajya Sabha member, Vora has been allotted house number 33 in Lodhi Estate.
> But in reply to an RTI query, the Rajya Sabha secretariat has confirmed Vora is in possession of six more bungalows and two government flats. But he has at least four houses in his name in North Avenue and two in South Avenue.
> 
> Read more at: Congress leader Motilal Vora allotted nine government houses in Lutyens' : North, News - India Today



There is a special place in hell reserved for these Congressis


----------



## arp2041

@Bang Galore 

One thing i want to say, Natwar Singh is showing us a thing which can never be PROVED. He is saying that if there were no Sonia-Rahul, Congress would have been down to 4, atleast they are 44 now. This thing can never be proved, can it? In Fact, i would say even a state leader projected as a national leader in place of Rahul would have given Congress much better nos. than current 44. Rahul was the best thing not for Congress but BJP. Whenever he used to open his mouth he reduced Congress seats by 20 & transferred them to BJP. The memory of Arnab interview of Rahul is still fresh, infact i have come across many posts in social media which said that people wanted to vote for Nilekani in South Banglore but din't want Rahul to become PM, thats why BJP candidate won.

Rahul was responsible for the fact that even good candidates of Congress din't won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

HariPrasad said:


> By BJP!!



Lets hope so... FOr that the first step is to sack state president Rahul SInha... He is a certifiable stupid person..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

arp2041 said:


> The only question is - Is it about Congress or Is it about the Nation?
> 
> I don't want a Monarchy in my country.
> 
> I can only think about voting for Congress when they get rid of the Gandhis.



But Congress will not survive without this monarchy.They made a mistake when they allowed the ruling of Nehru family even after his death.Indira was an an excellent PM.Not that good but Rajiv was als no that bad.Plus additional colonial nehru baggage of Indians.So all things went smoothly until Rajiv 
After his death Congress got an able leader called Sitaram Kesari.And same second level manipulating leaders in Congress brought Sonia in to politics even she was not interested in politics.Not for the party but for looting under cover of Sonia.They thought that public would stay silent because of the presence of Nehru family member.Actual death Congress started from there.Years passing BJP became stronger and Congress became vulnerable to regional parties.Its culmination happened in 2014 election.Because new gen like you and ys dont carry that colonial baggage.
Rahul cant be a good leader of an emerging powerful nation in this world. So Congress find another able leader outside of the family otherwise.They will suffer severe casuality again.
Look at that disaster Congress under Indira got 153 seats after the emergency(even after all those cruelties).
But without even a single isdue likeCongress reduced to 44 this time.



arp2041 said:


> @Bang Galore
> 
> One thing i want to say, Natwar Singh is showing us a thing which can never be PROVED. He is saying that if there were no Sonia-Rahul, Congress would have been down to 4, atleast they are 44 now. This thing can never be proved, can it? In Fact, i would say even a state leader projected as a national leader in place of Rahul would have given Congress much better nos. than current 44. Rahul was the best thing not for Congress but BJP. Whenever he used to open his mouth he reduced Congress seats by 20 & transferred them to BJP. The memory of Arnab interview of Rahul is still fresh, infact i have come across many posts in social media which said that people wanted to vote for Nilekani in South Banglore but din't want Rahul to become PM, thats why BJP candidate won.
> 
> Rahul was responsible for the fact that even good candidates of Congress din't won.



Rahul still dont learn a single lesson.Yesterday he shouted in LS without any reason and made unnecessary comments against PM and Speaker.That thing ulimately placed inhis own face by the reply of Arun Jaitley and Speaker.
If that dumbass Rahul Gandhi still dont have any plan to resign from Congress leadrrship then even God cant help Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

sreekumar said:


> But Congress will not survive without this monarchy.They made a mistake when they allowed the ruling of Nehru family even after his death.Indira was an an excellent PM.Not that good but Rajiv was als no that bad.Plus additional colonial nehru baggage of Indians.So all things went smoothly until Rajiv
> After his death Congress got an able leader called Sitaram Kesari.And same second level manipulating leaders in Congress brought Sonia in to politics even she was not interested in politics.Not for the party but for looting under cover of Sonia.They thought that public would stay silent because of the presence of Nehru family member.Actual death Congress started from there.Years passing BJP became stronger and Congress became vulnerable to regional parties.Its culmination happened in 2014 election.Because new gen like you and ys dont carry that colonial baggage.
> Rahul cant be a good leader of an emerging powerful nation in this world. So Congress find another able leader outside of the family otherwise.They will suffer severe casuality again.
> Look at that disaster Congress under Indira got 153 seats after the emergency(even after all those cruelties).
> But without even a single isdue likeCongress reduced to 44 this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul still dont learn a single lesson.Yesterday he shouted in LS without any reason and made unnecessary comments against PM and Speaker.That thing ulimately placed inhis own face by the reply of Arun Jaitley and Speaker.
> If that dumbass Rahul Gandhi still dont have any plan to resign from Congress leadrrship then even God cant help Congress.




Folks like Jyotiraja Scinid and Sachin PIlot should simply leave congress and form another party . I believe India needs a left to counter the right wing . But folks like Congress, SP BSP should be destroyed from the face of the planet ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> @Bang Galore
> 
> One thing i want to say, Natwar Singh is showing us a thing which can never be PROVED. He is saying that if there were no Sonia-Rahul, Congress would have been down to 4, atleast they are 44 now. This thing can never be proved, can it? In Fact, i would say even a state leader projected as a national leader in place of Rahul would have given Congress much better nos. than current 44. Rahul was the best thing not for Congress but BJP. Whenever he used to open his mouth he reduced Congress seats by 20 & transferred them to BJP. The memory of Arnab interview of Rahul is still fresh, infact i have come across many posts in social media which said that people wanted to vote for Nilekani in South Banglore but din't want Rahul to become PM, thats why BJP candidate won.
> 
> Rahul was responsible for the fact that even good candidates of Congress din't won.



You are right that it cannot be proved, one way or the other. No one in the Congress wants to risk finding out. True what you said in Bangalore South but would it be possible to drag that as a nationwide phenomenon? Don't know. Maybe, maybe not. I personally don't think it makes any difference but not too many in the Congress will want to try that & see. The key here is not Rahul's winnability but acceptability to the Congress. Others may be better but Congressmen & women simply see them as being a crab in the basket of crabs & will pull him/her back down.


----------



## shashikant

Have done everything in accordance with law: Kamla Beniwal - Firstpost
.
.
Kolkata: Sacked Mizoram Governor
Kamla Beniwal on Friday denied any
wrongdoing and claimed she had
abided by the law in whatever she
had done.
"Meine jo kam kiya, kaidey kanoon se
kiya (whatever I have done, have
done in accordance with law),"
Beniwal told reporters at the NSC
Bose International Airport in
Kolkata.
Beniwal, who was sacked as Mizoram
Governor on Wednesday, just two
months before her tenure was to
come to an end, arrived in Kolkata
from Aizawl this evening.
Beniwal, 87, as the Governor of
Gujarat had a running battle with
Narendra Modi when he was Gujarat
chief minister.
The NDA government came under
attack on Thursday over the sacking
of Beniwal with Opposition parties
calling it "political vendetta", a
charge it rejected by saying the
action followed "serious allegations"
against her and insisted there was
no politics behind it.
Rejecting allegations of political
vendetta, Parliamentary Affairs
Minister M Venkaiah Naidu said
there was "no politics" behind the
decision.
The minister said "there are serious
allegations. The government has
taken note of them and taken
action."
Congress leader Manish Tewari
dubbed Beniwal's removal as a
"classic case of political vendetta"
and said the action was not in line
with the Supreme Court judgement
on removal of Governors.


----------



## shashikant

Student unrest signals maturing of democracy | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
.
Gangtok witnessed violence involving
students and the police. National
Highway 31A leading to our borders
with Tibet (Nathu La) remained
blocked for a couple of days and
there were bursts of tear-gas shells
many times to open up the passage.
The unrest is a matter of concern for
the region's students as well as
people. Strikes and blockades were
not commonplace in this part of the
country. Compared to other North-
Eastern states, Sikkim, generally
known to be peaceful, has been
witnessing disturbances since the
last elections in May 2014. Two
people had lost their lives in
election-related violence, which is
uncharacteristic of Sikkim's politics.
On July 14, students of Sikkim
Government College, Tadong in
Gangtok, protested against fee hike
by blocking National Highway 31A.
The hike was unjustified as the
government, in one stroke, increased
the semester fee from Rs300 to
Rs1,700. The government's
justification was that a hike in
tuition fees had been kept in
abeyance for several years.
The Sikkim government college in
Tadong is the first college to have
come up in the state; it was
established in 1977, as a night
college, after the merger of Sikkim
with the Indian Union in May, 1975.
Prior to that, students had to go to
colleges in Darjeeling and other
parts of West Bengal; those who had
money could land up in Delhi.
Access to higher education was the
preserve of those who could spend
money on travel and live in hostels
outside of Sikkim.
On July 14, the day when the
academic session began, students
from the Government College
marched to the Ministry of Human
Resources Development, demanding
a repeal of the fee hike. The officials
were not in a mood to entertain the
frustrated students who resorted to
road blockade; this indeed is an
effective means of protest as it is
the only main highway to the capital
and the Government College in
Tadong is right on the National
Highway! Gangtok, in any case, is on
either side of the highway, and there
aren't many roads in the city.
The peaceful protest turned violent
when the police, equipped with
state-of-the-art protective gear asked
them to disperse. A skirmish
followed. And then there was a
lathicharge and bursting of tear-gas
shells. Though the fee hike was
revoked, later in the evening, the
blockade continued on day two as
well and more students joined the
strike from other government
colleges in Sikkim. As is the case
with unrest of this kind, the demand
shifted from withdrawing the fee
hike to action against the
Superintendent of Police, Manoj
Tiwari. 'Action' meant different
things to different sections of the
students. Some wanted his dismissal
while others demanded that he
apologise at the same spot where he
ordered the lathicharge.
Though it looked to be a
spontaneous protest, the fact is that
the entire development had to do
with the political culture building
here over the last few months. The
ruling Sikkim Democratic Front (SDF),
after having held all the assembly
seats until May 2014, has now lost
as many as eight out of the ten
constituencies around Gangtok to
the Sikkim Kranthikari Morcha (SKM).
This is a new party, founded only a
year ago and led by PS Golay, a close
aide of SDF supremo, Pawan
Chamling, for several years. Golay
was leading the SDF's student and
youth wing until he fell out.
This explains the involvement of
students as well as a section of the
youth and taxi drivers in organising
the blockade. Many of them had
been under arrest leading the union
to call for a strike.
People are apprehensive of this
unrest and intolerance. However,
this could be an indication of a
maturing democracy with a strong
opposition. This might be the
beginning of a transition from a
culture of monarchy to that of a
democracy. Though these are still
early days!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

^^ I guess Sheila's days are also numbered..


----------



## Indrani

*TRUTH ABOUT KAMLA BENIWAL AND THE MEDIA SPIN*






There is an unseemly clamour and competition among several prominent TV media anchors of NDTV and CNN-IBN among others, as well as prominent political analysts to whitewash the indefensible acts of malfeasance committed by Kamla Beniwal, former Governor of Gujarat during her political career as a leading light of the Congress party. Reproduced below is an excerpt from Wikipedia:

_“At the age of 27, she was the first female minister in Rajasthan. Kamla has been a minister in Congress governments in Rajasthan since 1954, holding various portfolios, including home, education and agriculture. She was the revenue minister in the Ashok Gehlot government._

_She was appointed Governor of Tripura in October 2009. She was the first female governor of any state of Northeast India a month later, she was appointed as the Governor of Gujarat on 27 November 2009._

_On 6th July,2014, she was transferred from the post of Governor of Gujarat to the post of Governor of Mizoram. On 6th August,2014, she was released from the duty as Governor of Mizoram.”_

Kamla Beniwal and many former Congress Ministers and political leaders from Rajasthan were accused in the 1,000-crore Jaipur Development Authority land scam. She was allotted prime land at low prices on the basis of false affidavits and documents.

Dr Kamla Beniwal had claimed to be a farm laborer putting in 16 hours of work every day for the past 41,000 days according to the records of Kisan Samuhik Krishi Sahakari Samiti Limited (KSKSSL), a cooperative body in Jaipur. The land allocation was based on these records.

After investigation, the Cooperatives Registrar of Jaipur passed strong strictures against KSKSSL. Its investigation also concluded that the samiti’s claim that they were farm labourers was false, and that the samiti had deliberately and intentionally given false statements and filed false affidavits.

This issue was raised in the Rajya Sabha during the pre-noon sitting which led to stalled proceedings and the House was then adjourned for 15 minutes.

What’s important is that all of this information is available in the public domain. Yet, somehow, all of this information does not reach the formidable tribe of our media anchors and political commentators appearing on TV channels. The conclusion we can derive is that they either are pathetically ignorant or don’t do their homework. It is also a truism that they don’t try to update their measly knowledge,nor possess the ability to research and reach the truth.

The Kamla Beniwal clamour yet again illustrates the hollowness of our anchors to their claim to fame. They are just busy promoting falsehood and deceit using their false pulpits—the TV studios.

Indeed, these over-clever anchors and political commentariat deserve our collective salute for taking the public for a ride by their delusional debates and bluff and bluster.

TRUTH ABOUT KAMLA BENIWAL AND THE MEDIA SPIN | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts


----------



## Echo_419

shashikant said:


> Student unrest signals maturing of democracy | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> .
> Gangtok witnessed violence involving
> students and the police. National
> Highway 31A leading to our borders
> with Tibet (Nathu La) remained
> blocked for a couple of days and
> there were bursts of tear-gas shells
> many times to open up the passage.
> The unrest is a matter of concern for
> the region's students as well as
> people. Strikes and blockades were
> not commonplace in this part of the
> country. Compared to other North-
> Eastern states, Sikkim, generally
> known to be peaceful, has been
> witnessing disturbances since the
> last elections in May 2014. Two
> people had lost their lives in
> election-related violence, which is
> uncharacteristic of Sikkim's politics.
> On July 14, students of Sikkim
> Government College, Tadong in
> Gangtok, protested against fee hike
> by blocking National Highway 31A.
> The hike was unjustified as the
> government, in one stroke, increased
> the semester fee from Rs300 to
> Rs1,700. The government's
> justification was that a hike in
> tuition fees had been kept in
> abeyance for several years.
> The Sikkim government college in
> Tadong is the first college to have
> come up in the state; it was
> established in 1977, as a night
> college, after the merger of Sikkim
> with the Indian Union in May, 1975.
> Prior to that, students had to go to
> colleges in Darjeeling and other
> parts of West Bengal; those who had
> money could land up in Delhi.
> Access to higher education was the
> preserve of those who could spend
> money on travel and live in hostels
> outside of Sikkim.
> On July 14, the day when the
> academic session began, students
> from the Government College
> marched to the Ministry of Human
> Resources Development, demanding
> a repeal of the fee hike. The officials
> were not in a mood to entertain the
> frustrated students who resorted to
> road blockade; this indeed is an
> effective means of protest as it is
> the only main highway to the capital
> and the Government College in
> Tadong is right on the National
> Highway! Gangtok, in any case, is on
> either side of the highway, and there
> aren't many roads in the city.
> The peaceful protest turned violent
> when the police, equipped with
> state-of-the-art protective gear asked
> them to disperse. A skirmish
> followed. And then there was a
> lathicharge and bursting of tear-gas
> shells. Though the fee hike was
> revoked, later in the evening, the
> blockade continued on day two as
> well and more students joined the
> strike from other government
> colleges in Sikkim. As is the case
> with unrest of this kind, the demand
> shifted from withdrawing the fee
> hike to action against the
> Superintendent of Police, Manoj
> Tiwari. 'Action' meant different
> things to different sections of the
> students. Some wanted his dismissal
> while others demanded that he
> apologise at the same spot where he
> ordered the lathicharge.
> Though it looked to be a
> spontaneous protest, the fact is that
> the entire development had to do
> with the political culture building
> here over the last few months. The
> ruling Sikkim Democratic Front (SDF),
> after having held all the assembly
> seats until May 2014, has now lost
> as many as eight out of the ten
> constituencies around Gangtok to
> the Sikkim Kranthikari Morcha (SKM).
> This is a new party, founded only a
> year ago and led by PS Golay, a close
> aide of SDF supremo, Pawan
> Chamling, for several years. Golay
> was leading the SDF's student and
> youth wing until he fell out.
> This explains the involvement of
> students as well as a section of the
> youth and taxi drivers in organising
> the blockade. Many of them had
> been under arrest leading the union
> to call for a strike.
> People are apprehensive of this
> unrest and intolerance. However,
> this could be an indication of a
> maturing democracy with a strong
> opposition. This might be the
> beginning of a transition from a
> culture of monarchy to that of a
> democracy. Though these are still
> early days!



@Tshering22 sab tekh toh hai na Sikkim mein


----------



## HariPrasad

jha said:


> ^^ I guess Sheila's days are also numbered..




Yes. She is even a more corrupt lady.


----------



## Echo_419

HariPrasad said:


> Yes. She is even a more corrupt lady.



Ek baar delhi aane do Delhiwale chode ge nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Echo_419 said:


> Ek baar delhi aane do Delhiwale chode ge nahi




Chhodana nahi. It want her to be bought to Justice and convicted.


----------



## shashikant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/497991260850761730
At BJP National Council Meet, Amit Shah Confirmed as Party Chief
.
.
New Delhi:Top BJP leaders from across the country, in a meeting ofthe National Council, today ratified the appointment of party president Amit Shah. (PM Modi Tightens Grip on BJP, Close Aide Amit Shah is Party Chief)Prime Minister Narendra Modi, veteran leader LK Advani and senior leaders Rajnath Singh and Arun Jaitley also attended the meeting.The session, being held at the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium in Delhi, will conclude with PM Modi's address.The national council will also adopta political resolution that will focus on the political and economic issues as well as the initiatives taken by the BJP-led NDA government and its roadmapahead. (Amit Shah Asks BJP Lawmakers to Remain Connected with Voters)This is the first meeting of the party's national council after BJP's victory in the Lok Sabha polls.Top BJP leaders and more than 2,000 party leaders from across the county are participating, besides chief ministers and ministers in BJP-ruled states and Opposition leaders in states wherethe BJP is not in power. (BJP Off the Block, Amit Shah Begins Knitting Strategy for State Polls)Party patriarch LK Advani will also address party leaders. Union Ministers Rajnath Singh, Arun Jaitley and other leaders of the party are also taking part in the deliberations.Mr Shah had taken over as BJP chief on July 9 after Rajnath Singh resigned from the post soon after his joining PM Modi's cabinet.Though the BJP's Parliamentary Board, the highest decision- making forum of the party, approved the appointment of Amit Shah, the move has to be ratified by the party's national council, as per the party's constitution. (Amit Shah is the New BJP President)Mr Shah is credited with scripting BJP's stunning victory in key state of Uttar Pradesh in Lok Sabha elections that helped BJP get an absolute majority of its own.Addressing the meet, Home Minister Rajnath Singh said, "Somepeople may wonder why Amit Shah (for BJP chief's post)?"He said that when he was looking for someone to lead the party in the 2014 Lok Sabha election in Uttar Pradesh, he zeroed in on MrShah.Under Mr Shah's leadership, said Mr Singh, for the first time the BJP got 71 of the 80 Lok Sabha seats in the state.After the ratification of his appointment, Mr Shah will form his new team that will lead the party. (A New Team for Amit Shah)Sources say the new team will include a number of young leaders as the party wants to focuson strengthening the bond with voters and the common man while preparing for coming assembly elections in various states.


----------



## shashikant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/498001706374807553

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shashikant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/498002057710665728


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in Jharkhand..

Scramble for lotus berth


I think its time to dump Bishnoi in Haryana... He seems more like a baggage. If needed, a tacit understanding with Chautalas can be done.


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/498063095323840513


----------



## jbond197

This thread gonna hit 2000 pages soon!!


----------



## shashikant

jbond197 said:


> This thread gonna hit 2000 pages soon!!


We will drag it to 5000 pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Fire at Haryana govt office, records, equipment gutted - The Times of India

Just before an election or a change of guard, these mysterious fires seem to strike govt buildings, esp places where records are kept. hmmm..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> Fire at Haryana govt office, records, equipment gutted - The Times of India
> 
> Just before an election or a change of guard, these mysterious fires seem to strike govt buildings, esp places where records are kept. hmmm..



Congressio ki Sarkaar ne bade kamene kam keye hai,ek na ek ke liye toh sale phass he jayenge


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/498358162458554369


----------



## shashikant

Two Gandhis have always meant trouble, will adding Priyanka finish Congress? - Firstpost
.
Priyanka Gandhi has scotched the
latest round of speculation on her
taking up some big responsibility in
the Congress with an open denial.
However, given the fascination with
her in the media and the general
suspicion at Rahul Gandhi’s
leadership acumen another bout of
excitement around her supposed
‘big role’ could only be round the
corner.
While the cycle of speculation and
denials will be endless given her
unique presence in the Congress
scheme of things, there is a bigger
question that slips under the radar
all the time: can the party handle
three Gandhis at the top?
Two Gandhis at the helm of affairs
have more often than not spelt
trouble for the Congress. Take the
case of Jawaharlal Nehru-Indira
Gandhi or Indira-Sanjay Gandhi or
Sonia-Rahul. On the face of it, each
looks a formidable and invincible
combination. But in reality, specially
in the case of the latter two, it put
the organisation and the
government under strain, added to
the pulls and pressures and created
confusion among workers as the
centre of gravity in the organization/
government see-sawed, depending
on the occasion and situation.
And now there are loud demands for
inducting a third into the
organisation.
Will the entry of a third ---in this
case, Priyanka Vadra or Priyanka
Gandhi Vadra as many would have it
--reverse the trend? Or will it make
it go bust as portended by the oft-
quoted Hindi saying: ``teen tigada,
kaam bigada? (three spells trouble)?
If two is many, three is perhaps two
too many. More so, when instead of
being aides whose prominence and
role a party can absorb, the second
or even third Gandhi steps in to
share authority and responsibility
without any clear cut division of
work.
No political party brooks a division
of authority at the top even if can
withstand a powerful coterie trying
to tap the fountainhead. And when
a dynast or a leader deliberately
splits his/her authority (as distinct
from delegating it), he/she sows the
seeds of divided loyalties and
approaches that ends up bleeding
the organisation.
Nehru and Indira
It all began in a small way during
the Nehru era when Indira started
helping out her father Jawaharlal
Nehru, the country’s first prime
minister and a charismatic and
towering personality. Even though
she experimented with politics as
Allahabad party chief and Congress
Working Committee member, she
remained his understudy, absorbing
and learning all she could from him,
but with little or no direct or visible
authority of her own.
But in 1959, when she was elected
Congress president, her role as party
chief came in conflict with the Prime
Minister’s, particularly on handling
communist ruled Kerala where the
party’s state unit was battling the
red cadres. Though she kept the
post only for a year, reports of that
time suggest that while the aging
leader, given his mindset, was
reluctant to dismiss the
democratically elected communist
government in 1960, he did it at her
behest. If he was accused of
nepotism for installing her as party
chief, the dismissal opened him to
the charge of being undemocratic
and using her as a front. During
that period, Indira also sanctioned
the Congress’s tie up with the
Muslim League and the Church—
which set the stage for coalition
governments in Kerala---which Nehru
may not have liked but did not stop.
Indira and Sanjay
After Nehru’s death in 1964 and Lal
Bahadur Shastri’s in 1966, the
Congress installed Indira as prime
minister. Dismissed as a ``gungi
gudiya’’ (dumb doll) initially, she
soon came into her own as she split
the Congress and took firm control of
the party and the government.
The problems began with 25-year old
Sanjay coming to the fore and
functioning as an extra-
constitutional and political
authority. For nine years since 1971
when he became an aide, advisor
and political heir to his mother, the
Congress found itself pulled in two
different directions—the one it had
been following and the one Sanjay
wanted it to follow---with Indira’s
constitutional and political role
often in conflict with her motherly
instincts, shades of which could also
be seen in the Sonia-Rahul chapter.
The controversy over her
government’s decision to give Sanjay
a license to make an indigenous
``people’s car’’ was eclipsed by the
1971 Bangladesh war and her
landslide victory in the national
elections which made her and her
son more powerful. It emboldened
them even as protests gradually
built up outside. By the time the
Emergency was declared in 1975,
Sanjay was calling the shots, he and
his friends were managing the
organisation and the PM’s house--
and not her office--was running the
government. Those who resented his
interference had, like then I&B
Minister I K Gujral, to quit.
Decisions like razing the Turkman
Gate tenements in Delhi and the
1976 compulsory sterilization
programme fuelled public anger and
outrage.
Contesting his first election in 1977,
Sanjay lost in Amethi, Indira in Rae
Bareli and the party was wiped out
in North India.
But the collapse of the new Janata
party government saw Indira
storming back to power in January
1980, with Sanjay in tow as an MP.
Four months later she legitimized
his pre-eminence by making him
general secretary. A month later he
died in a plane crash, the Congress
floundered and Indira’s plan of a
dynastic succession went awry.
Indira and Rajiv
Though Sanjay’s widow Maneka was
keen to enter politics, Indira
preferred to rope in her older son
Rajiv---which led to a fall-out and
her ouster from the Gandhi
household. A reluctant politician,
Rajiv was elected from Amethi in
1981 and as part of his political
grooming made general secretary
and in charge of organizing the 1982
Asian Games.
But before he could become a power
centre along with Indira in the
manner in which Sanjay did, the
party and government were
overtaken by problems like the
growing militancy in Punjab which
led her to launch Operation Bluestar
at the Golden Temple in Amritsar.
Politically, the move cost the
Congress very heavy and Indira was
assassinated by her guards on 31
October 1984.
Though temperamentally different
from his brash and ambitious
brother, the four years Rajiv spent
with his mother in active politics
were too short for him to
superimpose himself on the party
and government in the manner
Sanjay had done. He was seen to be
growing into the number 2 slot;
Sanjay was already number 2.
After Indira’s death, 40 year old
Rajiv became the PM. His wife Sonia
abhorred politics like he had done
and his children were much too
young to play any role when he
moved to South Bloc. There was no
confusion that the power and
authority he wielded was his alone,
though he had his own coterie
around him. In 1991 he too was
assassinated.
Sonia and Rahul
The story of another set of Gandhis
leading the charge began in 2004
when Sonia got a reluctant Rahul to
represent Amethi. In the first few
years, he took a back seat, observing
and absorbing but giving little
indication that his interest in
politics had grown. Made general
secretary in 2007, he focused on
revamping the frontal organizations
which remains an incomplete
exercise. Any influence he had on
the Congress was discreet while he
was politically correct while
petitioning Prime Minister
Manmohan Singh for an expanded
NREGA or a Bundelkhand package.
Sonia dominated the show as she
steered the party, the UPA and the
government. There was no doubt
that in the Sonia-Manmohan-Rahul
trinity, she held the reins of power
and authority.
The trouble started after 2009 in
UPA-2 when Sonia began to entrust
her son with some of her own
responsibilities, specially when she
went abroad for surgery in 2011. And
as she stepped back, Rahul’s own
performance came in for closer
scrutiny and he was found wanting.
The Congress’s youth icon was
nowhere to be seen when youngsters
came out to back Anna Hazare’s
anti-graft agitation in 2011 or
protested over the Delhi gangrape in
2012.
His invisibility and inaccessibility
damaged his and his party’s image,
his clinical style of functioning and
failure to deliver in elections worried
Congress workers and his growing
clout created tensions between the
party’s old guard and the new
brigade he was nurturing which
damaged the organisation.
Anointed vice president in early
2013, despite his failures, Rahul
shocked everyone by publicly
rubbishing as ``nonsense’’ the
cabinet’s proposed ordinance to
protect convicted lawmakers. The PM
had to roll back the decision, his
depleted authority further eroded
while Rahul himself came across as
half a leader, immature and
hotheaded.
The series of electoral defeats
including in Uttar Pradesh, Gujarat,
Chhattisgarh, Madhya Pradesh,
Rajasthan and Delhi and the recent
Lok Sabha debacle in the backdrop
of price rise and allegations of
corruption left an already weakened
Congress reeling. As the party lost
track and appeal, Congress leaders
attacked Rahul’s uninspiring
leadership and dubbed him a
``joker’’.
Demands grew for Sonia to resume
control of the party. But even she
was not spared this time, with senior
leader Jagmeet Brar advising the duo
to take a break and hand over the
reins to someone else. Desperate
Congressmen called on Priyanka
Vadra to come forward and revive the
party which had, under Rahul’s
stewardship, won just 44 Lok Sabha
seats and could not even claim the
status of Leader of Opposition
position. They wanted to be led, not
by Rahul, but a triad of Priyanka-
Sonia-Rahul in that order.
Sonia, Rahul and Priyanka
If Priyanka joins politics, it would be
a completely new situation with
three members of the same family in
the political frame at the same time.
On earlier occasions, the third family
member either had to play a
supporting role---as Nehru’s sister
Vijayalaxmi did during his tenure---
or be cast out as Maneka was. When
Sanjay held sway, Rajiv was happy
flying planes as a commercial pilot.
Will Priyanka’s entry bring clarity or
lead to a further fragmentation of
authority? Will it add to the existing
strains in the electorally mauled
outfit, create more confusion among
Congress workers desperately seeking
guidance and inspiration and worsen
the situation or will it provide a
healing touch and a much needed
balance to put the party back on an
even keel?
There are far too many questions
and imponderables before the party.
Even if Sonia-Rahul-Priyanka work as
a team, there is little doubt who the
grass-root workers, yearning for a
saviour, want right now. And if they
have their choice, Rahul would have
to play second fiddle to Priyanka and
Sonia her no matter what position
he holds.
However, there is also the question
whether Priyanka has it in her to
revive the party. Her ground level
forays have been limited to the
family’s parliamentary boroughs of
Rae Bareli and Amethi where victory
was taken for granted and her only
role was to secure an impressive
margin. She succeeded in it even
though she and Rahul had to sweat
it out in Amethi this time. But her
much talked about magic failed in
the 2012 assembly polls where she
could deliver just two out of the 10
assembly seats in the region.
If she steps in, she has a long haul
before her to rebuild the party and
the experiment of a trinity and its
impact on the organisation would be
put to test.

Those who lost polls still engaging in vote-bank politics: PM 
.
New Delhi: In a veiled attack on Congress and Samajwadi Party, Prime Minister Narendra Modi today accused them of continuing to practice vote-bank politics to divide society and asserted that disturbance of peace and harmony will not be tolerated. "BJP never accepts incidents (of violence) which are taking place in the country. Peace, unity and harmony are the pre-requisites for progress and there will be no compromise on this. "Those who have suffered a massive defeat in the elections are still not able to desist from engaging in old vote-bank politics. They are engaged in disturbing the social fabric," Modi said addressing the BJP's National Council meeting in New Delhi. His attack on rivals without naming them comes against the backdrop of BJP being accused of fanning communal violence in Uttar Pradesh. Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi, who stormed the Well of the Lok Sabha to demand debate on rising communal violence, has said the violence in Uttar Pradesh was "artificially and deliberately engineered". In this hour, Modi said, BJP workers will have to play a crucial role to ensure communal and national unity so that the nation moves forward. "When the country makes progress, its 125 crore people make progress," he said. Talking about his government which was formed after BJP's landslide victory, the prime minister said "different and tough yardsticks" are being applied to gauge its performance. "Those who have not done anything for 60 years are asking for our account of 60 days," he said attacking Congress yet again. "We are judged by different and tough yardsticks. I don't know why it is happening. Only time will tell. But we should accept this challenge. It is good for us that we are judged by stringent yardstick. We will pass the test," Modi said. "I have myself come out of 14 years of trial," said the former Gujarat chief minister who was constantly under attack over the 2002 riots. Noting that people have given their verdict through the ballot, he said, "it is our turn now" and "we will adequately fulfill the aspirations of people". Contending that things have started changing after 60 days of BJP coming to power, Modi said, "We will be successful in bringing about the change.. we have to have faith in ourselves. We will never bow before adversities." He said after being at the helm of government for 60 days, he has got the grasp of things and is confident that major tasks can be executed. Modi said that outlook of the world towards India has changed because BJP has come to power with full majority. "It reposes confidence in them (foreign countries)," he said. He underlined the need for taking advantage globally of the fact that BJP has got such a big majority. Taking a dig at his rivals, he said questions were asked as to "who knows Modi outside Gujarat" but "people were in a mood to give and they gave". The prime minister admitted that he knew very little about Delhi or Parliament before winning the elections but after 60 days, he was confident of fulfilling the expectations of the people. He recalled that at the start of the election campaign he had started saying that BJP should get 300 seats on its own. "Some of my colleagues said why I am talking about numbers. But I felt that people had made up their mind to vote for BJP and just wanted someone to ask for it," said Modi who led the party's campaign as its prime ministerial candidate. Modi suggests that BJP should dedicate each year to promoting social causes like energy conservation, toilets, girl child education.


----------



## shashikant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/498368727042510848


----------



## shashikant

Modi's profile on DD, directives to states: Will BJP turn I-day into giant publicity vehicle? - Firstpost
.

The Narendra Modi government has
directed states to take
Independence Day 'seriously' and
make sure that the celebrations
match the status of the day.
Now, it's no secret that in 2013, that
Modi, who was then the Chief
Minister of Gujarat and BJP's PM
nominee took the Independence Day
very 'seriously'. While it is not
unusual for a chief minister to
address his state on the day, the
BJP and Modi's PR machinery
announced that he would in fact
address the nation, much like the
Prime Minister of a country, on last
year's Independence Day. So the day
turned into a full-fledged political
slug-fest with Modi tearing everyone
from the Gandhis to the Congress
alleged social media army apart.
Former PM Manmohan Singh also
took potshots at Modi, though it was
no match for Modi's blistering attack
on his party.
The move was high on jingoism and
rich in political cunning - after all a
speech on Independence Day would
make an impact no other speech
would.
While critics, including members of
the BJP old guard like LK Advani,
questioned Modi's move to challenge
the PM on Independence Day, his
fans (and they far outnumbered
critics) argued that the state of the
country's politics was such that even
Independence Day was not too
sacred to highlight the failings of
the incumbent government.
This year however, the spotlight will
be Modi's alone. And he wants to
make sure, that this moment, when
he unfurls the Indian flag and
addresses the nation from the Red
Fort, is celebrated with the sobriety
the occasion deserves.
The Economic Times reports: "ET
has accessed a letter written by the
Home Ministry to the chief
secretaries of all states on August 8,
specifying the model drill for
Independence Day celebrations at
state, district, block and even the
village level. The Home Ministry has
said in the letter that amongst other
things, "the speech at the function
must explain the significance of 15th
August and extort the audience to
work for the unity and integrity of
the country. "
It is clear from the government's
directive that it is on a full-blown
drive to come across as a strongly
nationalistic government, not that it
needs to prove thiss anymore.
However, with the state polls coming
up in a new months, it would only
help the BJP's cause to resurrect the
strong nationalistic pitch that Modi
refined and rode towards a
mindblowing victory.
Also, asking states to take
Independence Day 'seriously' seems
perfectly in line with PM Modi's new
'country-first, everything later'
approach to governance and politics.
In fact in the National Council, Modi
cut his own party down to size and
asked it to stop its obsession with
political wrangling. He reportedly
asked the state units to take up an
important social cause instead.
Firstpost's Sanjay Singh reported,
"His next big idea for the BJP is that
that besides doing whatever a
political party is supposed to do, it
should adopt one big social cause
and dedicate a year to that cause,
be it energy conservation (electric
and fuel of all kinds), a toilet in
every household in rural or urban
areas."
Almost echoing the Prime Minister's
directions to his party, the home
ministry's directions to the states on
Independence Day says, "Rural
sports and recognising importance of
rural development should also be
made part of the Independence Day
celebrations at the state and village
level."
Given that the math in state polls
work slightly differently from the one
that guides the general elections, it
is understandable that both Modi
and the BJP will use its
Independence Day blitzkrieg for
maximum effect. The NDA
government, in its run-time, has not
taken any radical decision that
affects the country's political
trajectory or economy yet. Modi is
also struggling with a number of
domestic issues like high inflation,
price rise and communal violence.
Also, the states going to polls -
Jammu and Kashmir, Maharashtra,
Haryana, Delhi among others - are
not known to be BJP strongholds.
While the party seems to have made
definite and strong inroads during
the Lok Sabha elections, it is clear
that they don't want to keep any
stone unturned. Which means
essentially, that Independence Day
is most likely to turn into a massive
publicity machine for the BJP and
the fledgling Modi government.
The Doordarshan's Independence
Day plan is a confirmation of the
same. The government broadcaster
intends to top it's I-Day schedule
with a three-minute audio-visual on
PM Narendra Modi. The Indian
Express reports, "Although DD’s
coverage would commence the
traditional way with Vande Mataram,
the state broadcaster for the first
time would be airing patriotic songs
in several regional languages right
at the beginning of its coverage.
This, sources said, is in line with the
new government’s emphasis on
“regional representation” and
“inclusion”."
However you would not be wrong in
thinking that Doordarshan's song-list
is almost a musical counterpart to
Modi sporting the headgear of
different states during his poll
campaign, to make them feel
included. That was a hit, and so in
all probability, will this.
The Modi's profile will be preceded
by a profile on India's past Prime
Ministers. The profiles will be
telecast shortly before the live
telecast of the flag hoisting
programme. The IE report notes,
"While profiles of former PMs have
been shown in the past as well, it
would be for the first time that the
profile of the incumbent PM will be
aired, the sources said."
Given the great buzz around Modi's
first speech as the Prime Minister,
the BJP is most likely to grab the
most eyeballs with that AV.
It looks like the BJP has decided to
sound the bugle, ever so subtly,
against opposition parties for the
state polls on Independence Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

shashikant said:


> Modi's profile on DD, directives to states: Will BJP turn I-day into giant publicity vehicle? - Firstpost
> .
> 
> The Narendra Modi government has
> directed states to take
> Independence Day 'seriously' and
> make sure that the celebrations
> match the status of the day.
> Now, it's no secret that in 2013, that
> Modi, who was then the Chief
> Minister of Gujarat and BJP's PM
> nominee took the Independence Day
> very 'seriously'. While it is not
> unusual for a chief minister to
> address his state on the day, the
> BJP and Modi's PR machinery
> announced that he would in fact
> address the nation, much like the
> Prime Minister of a country, on last
> year's Independence Day. So the day
> turned into a full-fledged political
> slug-fest with Modi tearing everyone
> from the Gandhis to the Congress
> alleged social media army apart.
> Former PM Manmohan Singh also
> took potshots at Modi, though it was
> no match for Modi's blistering attack
> on his party.
> The move was high on jingoism and
> rich in political cunning - after all a
> speech on Independence Day would
> make an impact no other speech
> would.
> While critics, including members of
> the BJP old guard like LK Advani,
> questioned Modi's move to challenge
> the PM on Independence Day, his
> fans (and they far outnumbered
> critics) argued that the state of the
> country's politics was such that even
> Independence Day was not too
> sacred to highlight the failings of
> the incumbent government.
> This year however, the spotlight will
> be Modi's alone. And he wants to
> make sure, that this moment, when
> he unfurls the Indian flag and
> addresses the nation from the Red
> Fort, is celebrated with the sobriety
> the occasion deserves.
> The Economic Times reports: "ET
> has accessed a letter written by the
> Home Ministry to the chief
> secretaries of all states on August 8,
> specifying the model drill for
> Independence Day celebrations at
> state, district, block and even the
> village level. The Home Ministry has
> said in the letter that amongst other
> things, "the speech at the function
> must explain the significance of 15th
> August and extort the audience to
> work for the unity and integrity of
> the country. "
> It is clear from the government's
> directive that it is on a full-blown
> drive to come across as a strongly
> nationalistic government, not that it
> needs to prove thiss anymore.
> However, with the state polls coming
> up in a new months, it would only
> help the BJP's cause to resurrect the
> strong nationalistic pitch that Modi
> refined and rode towards a
> mindblowing victory.
> Also, asking states to take
> Independence Day 'seriously' seems
> perfectly in line with PM Modi's new
> 'country-first, everything later'
> approach to governance and politics.
> In fact in the National Council, Modi
> cut his own party down to size and
> asked it to stop its obsession with
> political wrangling. He reportedly
> asked the state units to take up an
> important social cause instead.
> Firstpost's Sanjay Singh reported,
> "His next big idea for the BJP is that
> that besides doing whatever a
> political party is supposed to do, it
> should adopt one big social cause
> and dedicate a year to that cause,
> be it energy conservation (electric
> and fuel of all kinds), a toilet in
> every household in rural or urban
> areas."
> Almost echoing the Prime Minister's
> directions to his party, the home
> ministry's directions to the states on
> Independence Day says, "Rural
> sports and recognising importance of
> rural development should also be
> made part of the Independence Day
> celebrations at the state and village
> level."
> Given that the math in state polls
> work slightly differently from the one
> that guides the general elections, it
> is understandable that both Modi
> and the BJP will use its
> Independence Day blitzkrieg for
> maximum effect. The NDA
> government, in its run-time, has not
> taken any radical decision that
> affects the country's political
> trajectory or economy yet. Modi is
> also struggling with a number of
> domestic issues like high inflation,
> price rise and communal violence.
> Also, the states going to polls -
> Jammu and Kashmir, Maharashtra,
> Haryana, Delhi among others - are
> not known to be BJP strongholds.
> While the party seems to have made
> definite and strong inroads during
> the Lok Sabha elections, it is clear
> that they don't want to keep any
> stone unturned. Which means
> essentially, that Independence Day
> is most likely to turn into a massive
> publicity machine for the BJP and
> the fledgling Modi government.
> The Doordarshan's Independence
> Day plan is a confirmation of the
> same. The government broadcaster
> intends to top it's I-Day schedule
> with a three-minute audio-visual on
> PM Narendra Modi. The Indian
> Express reports, "Although DD’s
> coverage would commence the
> traditional way with Vande Mataram,
> the state broadcaster for the first
> time would be airing patriotic songs
> in several regional languages right
> at the beginning of its coverage.
> This, sources said, is in line with the
> new government’s emphasis on
> “regional representation” and
> “inclusion”."
> However you would not be wrong in
> thinking that Doordarshan's song-list
> is almost a musical counterpart to
> Modi sporting the headgear of
> different states during his poll
> campaign, to make them feel
> included. That was a hit, and so in
> all probability, will this.
> The Modi's profile will be preceded
> by a profile on India's past Prime
> Ministers. The profiles will be
> telecast shortly before the live
> telecast of the flag hoisting
> programme. The IE report notes,
> "While profiles of former PMs have
> been shown in the past as well, it
> would be for the first time that the
> profile of the incumbent PM will be
> aired, the sources said."
> Given the great buzz around Modi's
> first speech as the Prime Minister,
> the BJP is most likely to grab the
> most eyeballs with that AV.
> It looks like the BJP has decided to
> sound the bugle, ever so subtly,
> against opposition parties for the
> state polls on Independence Day.



Reading stuff in this format is pain in the A$$ man,post the articles in normal forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shashikant

Modi's message to the BJP: Political bluster is over, get down to work
.
Narendra Modi has cut his flab. First
he did this with his government,
now with his body. He is looking
leaner and fighting fit, much more
energetic, out with fresh ideas to
strengthen the BJP's organisational
structure.
Things have changed in the BJP. The
party seem to have perfected the art
of organising things in style: make
the whole ambience look beautiful
and have the saffron green imprint
of the party flag and lotus visible
everywhere but not make it overtly
pompous.
Modi started to make that change
when he began campaigning for the
parliamentary elections and it
attained a new high in the
organisation of the National Council
meeting. Amit Shah, the BJP
president said that 2014 marks the
beginning of a new era where the
BJP has transformed from a “political
force” to the one which is making a
“political impact”.
Modi’s stress was on further
strengthening the party's
organisational structure, so that this
victory does not remain a one-off
affair. He raised the bar for
membership drives, urging his party
to find 100 PMs to work for every
single booth in the country. Before
his believers, over 2000 delegates of
the National Council drawn from all
parts of India, could get confused he
clarified: PM means `primary
member’.
That made the audience laugh
heartily.
If anyone was looking for any more
indication of the new power
structure within the party, there was
something for all to see. On the dais
there were two podiums for the
speaker, one simple on the corner of
the dais, the other ornate and
placed in the middle.
That podium was used by Modi and
Amit Shah. LK Adavni was also given
the same honour but that was
because of his seniority. Modi called
Rajnath Singh captain of the team
that made BJP win elections but he
named Amit Shah the man of the
match.
It was an occasion for Modi to
remind everyone that he was on top
because he could think two steps
ahead: “Remember February 2013
National Council meeting where I
was felicitated for winning Gujarat
on three consecutive times? I had
said 'Hum chale ya na chale yeh
desh chal chukka hai. Janata den
eke mood me thi'. When after a
while in campaigning I started
seeking 300 seats, many of my
colleagues thought I should not
have quoted a figure…”
His next big idea for the BJP is that
that besides doing whatever a
political party is supposed to do, it
should adopt one big social cause
and dedicate a year to that cause,
be it energy conservation (electric
and fuel of all kinds), a toilet in
every household in rural or urban
areas. He wants his party workers to
work with full sincerity for that
cause. His protégé Amit Shah wants
the Clean Ganga project to be
turned into a popular movement.
Modi's thrust was on doing that
extra bit, which could make the BJP
distinct from other political parties.
He didn’t use Atal Bihari Vajpayee’s
catch phrase, “party with a
difference”. He knew that this
phrase had come in for severe
criticism post 2004, a fact narrated
by LK Advani in his speech, delivered
just before Modi spoke.
This was the first National Council,
held less than three months after
the BJP became the first non-
Congress party to have majority of
its own, and the first party of any
stripe in last 30 years, but there was
no celebratory mood. Though this
fact was mentioned by speaker after
speaker, everyone was quick to add
the responsibilities that it entailed.
Even among his own men and
women, all of whom have unflinching
faith in him, Modi’s pitch was low
but sincere and the stress was on
delivery. He hit out at the Congress
but did not raise the pitch,
mentioning how it was playing
politics on the World Trade
Organisation issue and on stray
instances of communal violence in
UP. He spoke more in terms of the
new responsibilities they now had.
He urged his party to set new
milestones but consciously avoided
any word or sentence that could
instill a sense of aggression in them.
He is aware that with the kind of
mandate that the party has
achieved, overly celebratory mood
could make some go berserk and
that could complicate the situation
for him and his party.
It was important for Modi that his
foot soldiers left the venue with a
sense of conviction that the workers'
contribution was valued by the party
and the new government was on the
right track.
"Most of my time in the last two
months went in cleaning and
changing the work culture. Those
who could not do anything in the
last 60 years have already started
making a noise asking for results in
60 days. I can assure you that the
experience that I have gathered in
the last 60 days have given me
enough confidence that we can
fulfill what we had promised. Isn't it
great that most of the things
promised in our manifesto have
found place in the first budget itself
and we already have a road map for
them... With formation of this
government, with an absolute
majority that outlook of foreign
nations about India has changed”.
Ab Hindutan ka Danka Chalega, he
said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Dat unicolumn format!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shashikant

Echo_419 said:


> Reading stuff in this format is pain in the A$$ man,post the articles in normal forum


please clarify .

http://firstpost.com/video/mohan-bh...t-shah-youre-nothing-without-rss-1658105.html


----------



## kbd-raaf

shashikant said:


> please clarify .



When you post from a mobile, the formatting goes down the shitter. Please just link the article to us, it's a pain to read otherwise.


----------



## shashikant

kbd-raaf said:


> When you post from a mobile, the formatting goes down the shitter. Please just link the article to us, it's a pain to read otherwise.


will do it next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Nitish-Lalu reunion after 23 years a ‘flop show’ - The Times of India

The much-heralded coming together of political enemies, Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad, *after 23 years failed to live up to its billing when only a few hundred people turned up* to witness the grand alliance in this Yadav stronghold, barely 35km from the capital, Patna, on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> Nitish-Lalu reunion after 23 years a ‘flop show’ - The Times of India
> 
> The much-heralded coming together of political enemies, Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad, *after 23 years failed to live up to its billing when only a few hundred people turned up* to witness the grand alliance in this Yadav stronghold, barely 35km from the capital, Patna, on Monday.



Looks like Nitish has forgotten that he came to power promising end to Lalus Jangal raj,today's incident has ensured that Like Lalu,Sun will also set on Nitish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Nitish-Lalu reunion after 23 years a ‘flop show’ - The Times of India
> 
> The much-heralded coming together of political enemies, Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad, *after 23 years failed to live up to its billing when only a few hundred people turned up* to witness the grand alliance in this Yadav stronghold, barely 35km from the capital, Patna, on Monday.



He lost what ever respect he had with the people ...


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Yogi AdityaNath speech on Communal violence issue in Lok Sabha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

Should he be tried for treason ? Independence Day as black day


----------



## guru1

cloud_9 said:


> Should he be tried for treason ? Independence Day as black day



Partition was the reason,we are living peacefully india.


----------



## Ammyy

cloud_9 said:


> Should he be tried for treason ? Independence Day as black day



How 14th august become your independence day?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Ammyy said:


> How 14th august become your independence day?


Wasn't the deal done on 14th ??? But declared on the15th


----------



## IndoCarib

Most productive session in a decade - The Hindu


Members of the 16th Lok Sabha worked harder in the budget session than they have in the last 10 years, parliamentary data shows. Less time was lost to disruptions and more parliamentary and legislative business was conducted.

*PRS Legislative Research, an independent, non-profit parliamentary research think-tank, compared data for the just-concluded budget session with that of sessions for the last 10 years.*

The Lok Sabha worked for 104 per cent of the sanctioned time and the Rajya Sabha for 106 per cent, they found. “Though the Rajya Sabha witnessed more disruptions than the Lok Sabha, it made up for the lost time by working late on several days,” PRS found.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> Most productive session in a decade - The Hindu
> 
> 
> Members of the 16th Lok Sabha worked harder in the budget session than they have in the last 10 years, parliamentary data shows. Less time was lost to disruptions and more parliamentary and legislative business was conducted.
> 
> *PRS Legislative Research, an independent, non-profit parliamentary research think-tank, compared data for the just-concluded budget session with that of sessions for the last 10 years.*
> 
> The Lok Sabha worked for 104 per cent of the sanctioned time and the Rajya Sabha for 106 per cent, they found. “Though the Rajya Sabha witnessed more disruptions than the Lok Sabha, it made up for the lost time by working late on several days,” PRS found.



Acche din aagaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

IndoCarib said:


> Most productive session in a decade - The Hindu
> 
> 
> Members of the 16th Lok Sabha worked harder in the budget session than they have in the last 10 years, parliamentary data shows. Less time was lost to disruptions and more parliamentary and legislative business was conducted.
> 
> *PRS Legislative Research, an independent, non-profit parliamentary research think-tank, compared data for the just-concluded budget session with that of sessions for the last 10 years.*
> 
> The Lok Sabha worked for 104 per cent of the sanctioned time and the Rajya Sabha for 106 per cent, they found. “Though the Rajya Sabha witnessed more disruptions than the Lok Sabha, it made up for the lost time by working late on several days,” PRS found.



What ??
So actually what was this UPA doing in all these years?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Shoe hurled at CM*.
Ludhiana, Aug 15 (IANS) An unemployed youth hurled a shoe towards Punjab Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal in a village near Ludhiana on Friday during an Independence Day related function.
Welcome To IANS Live - TopStory - Shoe hurled at Badal


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Shoe hurled at CM*.
> Ludhiana, Aug 15 (IANS) An unemployed youth hurled a shoe towards Punjab Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal in a village near Ludhiana on Friday during an Independence Day related function.
> Welcome To IANS Live - TopStory - Shoe hurled at Badal



SAD should mend it's ways & Really work for the people


----------



## TejasMk3

IndoCarib said:


> Most productive session in a decade - The Hindu
> 
> 
> Members of the 16th Lok Sabha worked harder in the budget session than they have in the last 10 years, parliamentary data shows. Less time was lost to disruptions and more parliamentary and legislative business was conducted.
> 
> *PRS Legislative Research, an independent, non-profit parliamentary research think-tank, compared data for the just-concluded budget session with that of sessions for the last 10 years.*
> 
> The Lok Sabha worked for 104 per cent of the sanctioned time and the Rajya Sabha for 106 per cent, they found. “Though the Rajya Sabha witnessed more disruptions than the Lok Sabha, it made up for the lost time by working late on several days,” PRS found.



Well tbh, the bar was not too high, so it is easy to beat


----------



## IndoCarib

sreekumar said:


> What ??
> So actually what was this UPA doing in all these years?


 
When you have PM like MMS and ruling party leaders like Sonia and Rahul, what can you expect ? Those were the days of policy paralysis


----------



## TejasMk3

This is seriously terrible:

Kerala School Drops Vande Mataram from I-Day Programme as Radical Group Objects

In an incident that reeks of growing Taliban-like radicalism, a school in Kerala had to edit out the Vande Mataram song from its Independence Day programme on Friday, following threats from a political party that it is against the religious beliefs of a community.

The school management also reportedly asked students to not do the 'namaste', a common gesture of respect in India, in fear of threats from the Social Democratic Party of India (SDPI).

According to Hindustan Times, the TKM Centenary School in Kollam was to have a dance planned on Vande Mataram, which is a popular song played as a patriotic symbol on days such as the Independence Day. However, the school management allegedly replaced the song with an orchestra to avert any incident, though the principal claims that the song was removed so as not to "stress" the students.

However, the SDPI claimed that they had asked the school to not play the song.

"We approached the school management after a number of parents complained that some words in *Vande Matraam and the gesture 'namaste' were against their religious belief. We only requested the school to respect their sentiment," SDPI leader AK Salahuddin told HT.*

SDPI was formed in 2009 as a political wing of the Popular Front of India, and has had a controversial run in Kerala, with the state police often raiding their offices on suspicion of arms and weapons stockpiling by the members. PFI and SDPI were also chargesheeted by the National Investigation Agency, indicating their role in conducting arms training camps, according to an India Today report.



There was controversy over Vande Mataram in 2009 as well, when Muslim outfit Jamait-e-Ulema Hind had issued a fatwa against the song and had banned Muslims from singing it, citing that some of the verses go against the tenets of Islam, as reported by The Times of India.


----------



## IndoCarib

Bihar chief minister in trouble over son’s sex scandal | GulfNews.com


Media reports said the chief minister’s son, *Praveen Manjhi, accompanied by a woman constable in civil dress arrived at a hotel at Bodh Gaya on Tuesday night in a luxury car and asked to book a deluxe suite. His demand was met quickly due to his influential background and because he was a regular visitor there. He then retired to the suite with the constable, leaving his bodyguards in the hotel parking lot.*

*The problem began when he began complaining about the hotel’s poor service and refused to pay his dues. As the altercation between him and the hotel staff turned bitter, the angry staffs locked the two in the room as the other guests gathered to the spot hearing the loud noises.* 

*The staff refused to let them out until they cleared the dues. Caught in a tricky situation, he contacted police officials for help. They immediately rushed to the scene and tried to solve the matter but he was only let go off after he cleared his bills. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> SAD should mend it's ways & Really work for the people


Condition Punjab is quite miserable nowdays. People are fed up with corrupt practices of SAD-BJP government. Congress people are busy in fighting with each other. That is why people of Punjab are shifting towards AAP.


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> This is seriously terrible:
> 
> Kerala School Drops Vande Mataram from I-Day Programme as Radical Group Objects
> 
> In an incident that reeks of growing Taliban-like radicalism, a school in Kerala had to edit out the Vande Mataram song from its Independence Day programme on Friday, following threats from a political party that it is against the religious beliefs of a community.
> 
> The school management also reportedly asked students to not do the 'namaste', a common gesture of respect in India, in fear of threats from the Social Democratic Party of India (SDPI).
> 
> According to Hindustan Times, the TKM Centenary School in Kollam was to have a dance planned on Vande Mataram, which is a popular song played as a patriotic symbol on days such as the Independence Day. However, the school management allegedly replaced the song with an orchestra to avert any incident, though the principal claims that the song was removed so as not to "stress" the students.
> 
> However, the SDPI claimed that they had asked the school to not play the song.
> 
> "We approached the school management after a number of parents complained that some words in *Vande Matraam and the gesture 'namaste' were against their religious belief. We only requested the school to respect their sentiment," SDPI leader AK Salahuddin told HT.*
> 
> SDPI was formed in 2009 as a political wing of the Popular Front of India, and has had a controversial run in Kerala, with the state police often raiding their offices on suspicion of arms and weapons stockpiling by the members. PFI and SDPI were also chargesheeted by the National Investigation Agency, indicating their role in conducting arms training camps, according to an India Today report.
> 
> 
> 
> There was controversy over Vande Mataram in 2009 as well, when Muslim outfit Jamait-e-Ulema Hind had issued a fatwa against the song and had banned Muslims from singing it, citing that some of the verses go against the tenets of Islam, as reported by The Times of India.



Now this is worrying & what is Popular front of India,commies or Islamists



Juggernautjatt said:


> Condition Punjab is quite miserable nowdays. People are fed up with corrupt practices of SAD-BJP government. Congress people are busy in fighting with each other. That is why people of Punjab are shifting towards AAP.



If AAP delivers people should vote them in the next assembly elections


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> If AAP delivers people should vote them in the next assembly elections


Can't say anything about future but till now people are satisfied with AAP MPs working. But main reason for popularity of AAP in punjab is that most of their candidates are from middle class section. I just hope they will do something because every 1 out of 3 youths is a drug addict in Punjab. Leaders from both ruling & opposition & also Police officers are making huge profits from drug trade.


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Can't say anything about future but till now people are satisfied with AAP MPs working. But main reason for popularity of AAP in punjab is that most of their candidates are from middle class section. I just hope they will do something because every 1 out of 3 youths is a drug addict in Punjab. Leaders from both ruling & opposition & also Police officers are making huge profits from drug trade.



I Knew there was a drug problem in Punjab,but this is messed up.Radical Measures must be taken to quell this problem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Echo_419 said:


> Now this is worrying & what is Popular front of India,commies or Islamists



Islamists .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*The Chief Minister was deeply embarrassed when the gathering booed him and shouted slogans as he got up to make his speech. He was forced to rush through his prepared text while Mr Modi waved to the crowds urging them to remain calm. *

*The incessant heckling left Mr Hooda almost inaudible.  He alleged later that the crowd was organized by the BJP.*

"It was meant to be an official function but turned into a political rally. The BJP has violated the pride of the institution of PM. I went to keep the pride of the chair. In future, I will never attend a function with the PM," Mr Hooda said.

*It got steadily worse for Congress leaders on the stage as Mr Modi's speech had the crowd roaring in approval. *


I Will Never Share Stage With PM Modi Again, Says Haryana Chief Minister Hooda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> *The Chief Minister was deeply embarrassed when the gathering booed him and shouted slogans as he got up to make his speech. He was forced to rush through his prepared text while Mr Modi waved to the crowds urging them to remain calm. *
> 
> *The incessant heckling left Mr Hooda almost inaudible.  He alleged later that the crowd was organized by the BJP.*
> 
> "It was meant to be an official function but turned into a political rally. The BJP has violated the pride of the institution of PM. I went to keep the pride of the chair. In future, I will never attend a function with the PM," Mr Hooda said.
> 
> *It got steadily worse for Congress leaders on the stage as Mr Modi's speech had the crowd roaring in approval. *
> 
> 
> I Will Never Share Stage With PM Modi Again, Says Haryana Chief Minister Hooda


----------



## DesiGuy

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/498358162458554369



I would like to see modi use this as an opportunity to put some of congress leaders behind bars from UP and other backward states. Evidences are there..modi has the power to do that.


----------



## TejasMk3




----------



## IndoCarib

this is getting funnier 

Fearing Hooda-like jeering, Prithviraj Chavan decides to skip event with Modi in Nagpur | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


>



Iska time bhi Aane wala hai


----------



## Marxist

Blue black mail case accused Ruksana reveals two ex central ministers name ,both from congress ......


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> Blue black mail case accused Ruksana named two ex central ministers name ,both from congress ......



,inka bhi time aane wala hai


----------



## IndoCarib

After Hooda, Jharkhand CM Hemant Soren faces jeers from crowd as he shares stage with Modi | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Foes yesterday, friend today ( In Need?)!


----------



## TejasMk3

RSS logs on to Twitter!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/502432816844374016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## guru1

The nation says it likes PM Modi even more than candidate Modi : India, News - India Today

He was the face of the BJP's election campaign, connecting directly with the people by taking up common concerns and raising issues dear to their hearts. He made a covenant with India's voters: Elect me and I will deliver. As the 100-day mark of the NDA government draws near, the nation thinks Narendra Modi is keeping his word, and would vote in a saffron-led government with even more lawmakers than it did in the May elections if that exercise were to be repeated today.

The people who voted overwhelmingly for Modi have kept their faith and patience in the NDA government. According to an India Today Group-Hansa Research Mood of the Nation opinion poll, the first after Modi took office, 57 per cent believe he is best suited to be prime minister, 48 per cent think he has made ministers irrelevant, and 47 per cent are sure he will be able to resist the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) agenda. If Indians had to go to polls again, 48 per cent say they would vote for the BJP again which, though overwhelming, is less than Modi's personal popularity.







If a general election were to be held today, the BJP would get 314 seats in the Lok Sabha, an astonishing 32 more than it won on May 16. Modi's personal popularity could be attributed to the fact that the largest bloc of respondents-46 per cent- said he represents development; 70 per cent interpret his win as a mandate for development.

As far as Modi's Cabinet is concerned, as many as 78 per cent of respondents think it is a good Cabinet. On the topic of Modi and the RSS, the ideological mentor of the ruling BJP, there do remain many who think he is under RSS influence and hence will try to strike a balance.

Though many believe Modi is somewhat under RSS influence, his victory is certainly not a boost to Hindu fundamentalism, three-fifths of respondents said. When it comes to prevalent issues, respondents wanted Modi to address poverty (23 per cent), corruption (22 per cent) and price rise (18 per cent). Women also wanted the Prime Minister to stop crime against the fairer sex (13 per cent).

Asked if people felt safe under the Modi government, 76 per cent of respondents said they feel safe. This was a feeling shared even by Muslims (68 per cent). Responding to a question on who would benefit the most from Modi's premiership, 27 per cent believed it would be the poor. But 52 per cent believed that the performance of public services had remained the same.

On the educational front, a majority (69 per cent) believed that text books need revision while 51 per cent called for sex education in schools. With regard to the question on which party the people would vote for if polls were held tomorrow, a vote contrast was witnessed in the Muslim community, with 29 per cent saying they would back the BJP and 24 per cent the Congress.

Twenty-nine per cent of respondents said Rahul Gandhi is still the best prime ministerial candidate for the Congress though not an undisputed choice.

Twenty per cent though Sonia Gandhi was the best candidate. Sixty per cent also thought Rahul's style of leadership needs re-orientation. Cross-border terrorism was identified as the biggest threat to India's internal security by 54 per cent of respondents while Pakistan was named as the country constituting the biggest threat to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Congress CMs hear the Modi chant!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*Modi dares Kejriwal for Ice Bucket Challenge, AAP sees conspiracy to worsen Kejriwal's coughing
*
New Delhi. After taking ALS Ice Bucket Challenge earlier today, Prime Minister Narendra Modi challenged his political opponents Arvind Kejriwal, Rahul Gandhi, and senior BJP leader Lal Krishna Advani to take the chilling bath.


While Rahul and Advani are yet to respond, Aam Aadmi Party has declared the challenge as a political conspiracy to bring back party supremo's chronic cough problem, which he got rid off recently after a marathon effort.



“It shows how cruel a person Mudi is!!” said a furious Ashutosh making scathing attack on the Prime Minister, “He was well aware of Arvind's condition, and despite that he did this. It reflects his ill intentions. Daring Kejriwal to take this challenge is like challenging to paint Taj Mahal with black paint!”


Ashutosh further alleged that Modi wanted to wipe out all his opponents.


“By choosing ice, he has proved that he is doing cold blooded murder,” Ashutosh claimed, after which everyone started replying to him on Twitter.


However, in spite of fellow party members' concerns, Arvind Kejriwal is unperturbed by the possible outcome of accepting the challenge, and has announced to take the dare at Ramlila Maidan on Saturday afternoon.


“I am not going to back off, nahi toh bhaiyon yeh mujhe phir bhagoda bolenege,” the AAP supremo announced, “No matter what happens to me, I will do it for my country, for Swaraj, and also for raising awareness about corruption.”


“I have already sacrificed a lot for India, and compare to all those this Ice Bucket Challenge is nothing. Dil diya hai jaan bhi denge, ai watan tere liye,” Kejriwal said, sending his supporters in frenzy.


Sources tell Faking News that AAP is planning to use this opportunity for to convert the Ice Bucket Challenge in India as another hashtag for the party, apart from attracting media attention.


“On Saturday at Ramlila Maidan, not only Kejriwal, but hundreds of AAP supporter will also be taking up the challenge to show solidarity with their leader,” disclosed a source close to party inner circle, “This time they don't want Kejriwal to cough alone, they are ready to feel the same pain.”

Meanwhile, to prevent Rahul Gandhi from side effects of ice-bath, many Congress leaders have offered to accept Modis challenge on his behalf.

Leading news satire website of India - Faking News Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Pogo Child ki Soch Dekho!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Local BJP Leader Shot Dead in West Bengal -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

cloud_9 said:


> Should he be tried for treason ? Independence Day as black day


I disagree with Dr Swamy. It was the best thing that could have happened to us. The fanatics left our land so that we can live in peace...look what they have done in their country now - that would have been us had they lived among us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> *Modi dares Kejriwal for Ice Bucket Challenge, AAP sees conspiracy to worsen Kejriwal's coughing
> *
> New Delhi. After taking ALS Ice Bucket Challenge earlier today, Prime Minister Narendra Modi challenged his political opponents Arvind Kejriwal, Rahul Gandhi, and senior BJP leader Lal Krishna Advani to take the chilling bath.
> 
> 
> While Rahul and Advani are yet to respond, Aam Aadmi Party has declared the challenge as a political conspiracy to bring back party supremo's chronic cough problem, which he got rid off recently after a marathon effort.
> 
> 
> 
> “It shows how cruel a person Mudi is!!” said a furious Ashutosh making scathing attack on the Prime Minister, “He was well aware of Arvind's condition, and despite that he did this. It reflects his ill intentions. Daring Kejriwal to take this challenge is like challenging to paint Taj Mahal with black paint!”
> 
> 
> Ashutosh further alleged that Modi wanted to wipe out all his opponents.
> 
> 
> “By choosing ice, he has proved that he is doing cold blooded murder,” Ashutosh claimed, after which everyone started replying to him on Twitter.
> 
> 
> However, in spite of fellow party members' concerns, Arvind Kejriwal is unperturbed by the possible outcome of accepting the challenge, and has announced to take the dare at Ramlila Maidan on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> 
> “I am not going to back off, nahi toh bhaiyon yeh mujhe phir bhagoda bolenege,” the AAP supremo announced, “No matter what happens to me, I will do it for my country, for Swaraj, and also for raising awareness about corruption.”
> 
> 
> “I have already sacrificed a lot for India, and compare to all those this Ice Bucket Challenge is nothing. Dil diya hai jaan bhi denge, ai watan tere liye,” Kejriwal said, sending his supporters in frenzy.
> 
> 
> Sources tell Faking News that AAP is planning to use this opportunity for to convert the Ice Bucket Challenge in India as another hashtag for the party, apart from attracting media attention.
> 
> 
> “On Saturday at Ramlila Maidan, not only Kejriwal, but hundreds of AAP supporter will also be taking up the challenge to show solidarity with their leader,” disclosed a source close to party inner circle, “This time they don't want Kejriwal to cough alone, they are ready to feel the same pain.”
> 
> Meanwhile, to prevent Rahul Gandhi from side effects of ice-bath, many Congress leaders have offered to accept Modis challenge on his behalf.
> 
> Leading news satire website of India - Faking News Mobile






TejasMk3 said:


> Local BJP Leader Shot Dead in West Bengal -The New Indian Express



Inka bhi time anne wala hai phikar maat karo


----------



## jha

TejasMk3 said:


> Local BJP Leader Shot Dead in West Bengal -The New Indian Express



Bengal, Assam and Telangana are ripe for BJP.


----------



## Parul

FB discussion and Audio recording of #AAP candidate and Kejriwal devotee Jagdeep Rana abusing and threatening a democracy asking volunteer#KejriMafia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

lol , its funny watching Congresis whine and cry in TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jha said:


> Bengal, Assam and Telangana are ripe for BJP.



We just need to fix UP,Bihar & Bengal these states are very crucial & are being led by idiots


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Guzra hua jamana...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

When will the cabinet be expanded as was stated? Before it was going to happen in July now it is almost September......


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bratva

Ye Rahul kaya Cheez hai ? 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=454412914690857

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bratva said:


> Ye Rahul kaya Cheez hai ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=454412914690857



 he is a well known Comedian


----------



## Parul

In a welcome move that brings the party closer to the people, President of the Bharatiya Janata Party, Amit Shah has asked the party leaders to stay connected with people at ground level.
So there'll be no luxury treatment for any minister from party funds.

Amit Shah himself prefers to travel on road or by regular flights than chartered planes. Here is a leader who doesn't preach what he doesn't practice.








Star Wars said:


> he is a well known Comedian



Kapil Sharma of Indian Politics!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/502762754805989376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

BJP leading in 6/10 seats in Bihar ,3/3 in MP and 1/3 in Karnataka


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Assembly by-poll results: Lalu-Nitish working, Modi magic waning? -*


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Assembly by-poll results: Lalu-Nitish working, Modi magic waning? -*



With such low voting percentage its a good number votes BJP got ....


----------



## TejasMk3

I thought AAP was strong in Punjab.
AAP loses way, deposit in Punjab

Also the usual whine 
I won't resign again: Arvind Kejriwal - The Times of India


----------



## Parul

TejasMk3 said:


> I thought AAP was strong in Punjab.
> AAP loses way, deposit in Punjab
> 
> Also the usual whine
> I won't resign again: Arvind Kejriwal - The Times of India



He had Golden Opportunity to serve People of Delhi but he decided to run away. Let the Delhi Elections begin; we are going to Elect #BJPSarkar & make sure this quitter never gets elected. Resign ka toh sawal hi nahi hota.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

TejasMk3 said:


> I thought AAP was strong in Punjab.
> AAP loses way, deposit in Punjab
> 
> Also the usual whine
> I won't resign again: Arvind Kejriwal - The Times of India


I thought that AAP was only concentrating on Delhi after the LS drubbing.

*AAP to file RTI to know where the deposit money forfeited by them is being used*


*New Delhi.* After having contributed massive amount of money through forfeiture of deposit in elections so far, AAP has now filed an RTI to know how and where is the money being used by the Election Commission.

Soon after AAP’s candidate lost his deposit in the just concluded Patiala by-elections, it struck their Stats Specialist Yogendra Yadav, that the party must have contributed of lot through this fashion by now.

He immediately did a quick internal survey and found that AAP as a party has made tremendous contribution to the exchequer by not just losing elections but losing them badly enough.




Arvind showing an estimate of the total amount AAP may have forfeited in deposits by now.

“We have contributed so much in the form of deposit forfeiture in both Lok Sabha and by-polls, that we want to know if that money is being used for welfare of people; if any subsidies are being given through that money or not,” Yogendra Yadav explained the reason behind filing an RTI.

“We have solid evidence that suggests that our money is being consumed by corrupt bureaucrats and politicians of BJP,” Yadav went on to claim.

Yadav however argued that losing deposit was a positive sign and showed how patriotic AAP as a party was.

“Shame on other political parties, specifically the BJP, who have probably made the lowest contribution towards losing deposits,” senior leader Ashutosh pointed out, “This once again proves that Modi is a heartless autocrat who doesn’t care for poor people.”

“We promise to work hard and continue serving more _aam aadmis_ through this manner, even if it requires losing more elections,” Ashutosh further announced, amidst loud cheers from volunteers and supporters gathered at Jantar Mantar and Twitter.

Ashutosh further claimed that such forfeiture of deposits by AAP has led to increase in GDP of the country and hence it was AAP that was bringing the_ acche din_ promised by BJP.

When pointed out by our reporter that he was being theoretically incorrect and GDP doesn’t grow like that, he labelled him a paid agent of Modi.

Meanwhile after filing RTI, AAP is now wondering whether it should mock BJP for its relatively poor performance in Bihar by-polls. Sources tell Faking News that BJP is planning to do the same and Twitter could see the mockery later today.

AAP to file RTI to know where the deposit money forfeited by them is being used | Faking News


----------



## Soumitra

A good ad by fevicol. A crossword with names of Indian states

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wolfschanzze

What's happening resurgence of lalu nitish and congress in bypolls?


----------



## wolfschanzze

2999 post


----------



## wolfschanzze

I see bjp leading some in Bihar what's the situation? BTW 3000 posts Mubarak ho


----------



## IndoCarib

wolfschanzze said:


> What's happening resurgence of lalu nitish and congress in bypolls?


 
poor turn out and minority votes may have favored Lalu-Nitish alliance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

IndoCarib said:


> poor turn out and *Secular* votes may have favored Lalu-Nitish alliance



I've corrected your Post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> @Sidak @JanjaWeed don't know if it is for real...........




WHAT THA F**K !!!


----------



## arp2041

One has to check out this..................... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/503865411377446912
& she is the person who said this...........................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463201512043212800

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Etilla

wolfschanzze said:


> What's happening resurgence of lalu nitish and congress in bypolls?



What can happen?

0+0+0 = 0

0x0 = 0

Even if 1 leaves this minnow alliance 0-0 = 0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Modi Opponents in Bihar Should Hold Their Euphoria

With the NDA only winning four seats and the grand coalition picking up six, the results, on the surface at least, suggest the Nitish-Lalu strategy has paid off. The BJP, too, is likely to take some comfort from the fact that it held on to four. *But in analyzing what these results portend for Bihar and India, it is important to bear in mind four essential facts.*

*First, the turnout for the by-elections, at around 44 per cent, is considerably less than what the related parliamentary constituencies registered a few months ago*. While it is tempting to see the results as a vote of no-confidence in the Modi government and its policies, the low turnout and the local nature of the contests are reasons to be cautious.

*Second, since the cult-like personality of Narendra Modi did not loom large in the by-elections and voters would have acted on local compulsions, the results reflect a reversion to a more 'normal' performance by the BJP*. In other words, four out of 10 seats is what the BJP can hope to win in Bihar without the added impetus of the 'Modi wave'. For the party's state leadership, this is surely not good news.

*Third, the fact that the actual results in the 10 seats did not reflect the arithmetical advantage that the 2014 elections predicted - the BJP won three seats (Narkatiaganj, Banka and Mohania) where it had polled less than what the RJD/INC/JDU alliance polled individually - tells us that RJD and JD(U) votes do not transfer from one ally to the other that easily. With the state going to the polls in 2015, this reluctance of party supporters to do what their leaders want them to is likely to trouble both Lalu and Nitish.*

*Fourth, it is worth remembering what happened in 2009, when the NDA (which consisted of JD(U) and BJP at the time) was able to win only five out of the 18 Assembly seats which had by-elections, down from a tally of 12. But by the time the 2010 Assembly elections came around, the NDA comprehensively trounced the opposition.* What this means is that by-elections, at least in Bihar, are not necessarily a good barometer for gauging underlying political trends across the state.


----------



## wolfschanzze

IndoCarib said:


> poor turn out and minority votes may have favored Lalu-Nitish alliance


I see Congress people are happy about wresting 1 seat and are going gung-ho on twitter.
Bjp should wake up from the festive mood after may 16.Time to concentrate on elections or else its again back to Secular politics and Lalu and others ruling the country.
BJP needs to WIN J&k, Maharasthra this year anywhow,


----------



## jbond197

We are about to hit 2000!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Abingdonboy said:


> When will the cabinet be expanded as was stated? Before it was going to happen in July now it is almost September......


Any ideas guys and girls? 

@arp2041 @Sidak


----------



## possumlot

Abingdonboy said:


> Any ideas guys and girls?
> 
> @arp2041 @Sidak



New member will come from states that is going for election and will form BJP govt., not otherwise. And that is how it should be.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Hate-mongering statements by RSS might be the reason for decline of BJPs popularity among minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## possumlot

Juggernautjatt said:


> Hate-mongering statements by RSS might be the reason for decline of BJPs popularity among minorities.



BJP was popular among minorities ?  ......since when ?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

possumlot said:


> BJP was popular among minorities ?  ......since when ?


It is impossible to get clear mandate for any party in LS elections without minority vote bank specially in states like UP & bihar. In 2014 LS elections BJP won on 71 out of the 80 Lok Sabha seats in UP & BJP and its allies have bagged 31 seats out of 40 seats in Bihar because of combination of both majority & minority votes.


----------



## Parul

Abingdonboy said:


> Any ideas guys and girls?
> 
> @arp2041 @Sidak



None of the Secular Media Channels reporting on it. It's already on card & should happen soon. 



jbond197 said:


> We are about to hit 2000!!



We've already Hit 2000 mark.  This thread is no longer fun: No Bhai Zakir, No Apptards & other's. 

Thread reminds of the Congress Advertisement: Yaha ATM Hua Karta tha: Kha Gaya? Yaha Metro Hua Karti thi: Kha Gaye?

Yaha Kabhi @Bhai Zakir Hua karta tha: Kha Gaya. Yaha Kabhi Apptards Hua Karte they Khaha gaye?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Sidak said:


> None of the Secular Media Channels reporting on it. It's already on card & should happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> We've already Hit 2000 mark.  This thread is no longer fun: No Bhai Zakir, No Apptards & other's.
> 
> Thread reminds of the Congress Advertisement: Yaha ATM Hua Karta tha: Kha Gaya? Yaha Metro Hua Karti thi: Kha Gaye?
> 
> Yaha Kabhi @Bhai Zakir Hua karta tha: Kha Gaya. Yaha Kabhi Apptards Hua Karte they Khaha gaye?


Other day I saw @Guynextdoor2 lurking in another thread. It was fun to see his views on this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

To resign you need to Win again... Which seems to be Impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504216618524622848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504216618524622848



Good Riddance. I wish Politicians in India were Punished for their Sins. I want to see this women in Tihar Jail for rampant corruption in CWG. Our Judiciary Sucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Sidak said:


> To resign you need to Win again... Which seems to be Impossible.




The real question is, Will you get an opportunity in first place????


----------



## Parul

nair said:


> The real question is, Will you get an opportunity in first place????



Anna, this is what I mentioned while posting the Picture. He killed his political carrier by resigning from Delhi.... Once Bitten, twice shy. Let the Elections come, we'll make sure they loose their deposits like they did in General Elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

TejasMk3 said:


>



Aur Mere Jaise log Jo Mandir nahi Jate wo ladi se Guest house mani Balatkar Karte hain. 

http://172.24.101.137:15871/cgi-bin/blockpage.cgi?ws-session=243575779


----------



## Parul

आम आदमी पार्टी के उम्मीदवार पंजाब में दो विधानसभा सीटों पर हुए उपचुनाव में अपनी जमानत तक नहीं बचा सके... 






Punjab bypoll : 

AAP lost deposit (<16.67% votes) in both Assembly seats (Patiala & Talwandi Sabo). In 2014 LS polls, AAP had secured 35% votes in Patiala Assembly seat and around 16% in Talwandi Sabo Assembly seat.

Overall it was set-back for AAP in Patiala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bihar bypolls - Key points :

BJP won all three seats in which it was trailing during LS polls.BJP could retain only one of seven seats in which it was leading during LS polls.Overall, it was random trend with little correlation with LS elections.But losing stronghold like Bhagalpur is a setback for BJP.

Polling percentage was 10-12% less than LS polls. People were less enthusiastic as these polls were not going to impact them.In general, BJP performs better in high percentage elections. Results can definitely be different in an serious election.

The result will create fear of "Return of Lalu" which is sufficient for high voting among pro-development masses in favor of BJP. This result also bring BJP workers and supporters out of comfort zone. This will have same impact as victory of AAP in 28 Delhi seats had.This result will also force JDU & RJD to remain together.. which will father benefit BJP.

Generally, bypolls results don’t have much to with final elections. In 2009, LS elections, BJP+JDU had won 32/40 seats. But could win only 5/18 assembly seats in bypoll after LS. And in Assembly polls, BJP+JDU came back with 3/4 majority.

BJP is still in good position in Bihar and should work hard rather than accepting that they have been defeated. It was neck-to-neck competition and not one-sided as projected by media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> None of the Secular Media Channels reporting on it. It's already on card & should happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> We've already Hit 2000 mark.  This thread is no longer fun: No Bhai Zakir, No Apptards & other's.
> 
> Thread reminds of the Congress Advertisement: Yaha ATM Hua Karta tha: Kha Gaya? Yaha Metro Hua Karti thi: Kha Gaye?
> 
> Yaha Kabhi @Bhai Zakir Hua karta tha: Kha Gaya. Yaha Kabhi Apptards Hua Karte they Khaha gaye?



Bhai zakir ka eNREGA band ho gaya 

Where are AAPtards and congress lovers is a good que.
where is @Guynextdoor2 ???

Delhi election ki dates aane do we will get all answers


----------



## Parul

Chandra Mohan Sharma "was" an RTI activist and AAPtard party leader. He was found dead in his car in Gr Noida. Body and the car were burnt. Family and AAPtard party had demanded CBI investigation. This was projected by AAPtards as supreme sacrifice.

_Now, news is coming that he is alive and staying with a lady in Bangalore. The lady used to live in same locality as of Sharma. She also went missing after 30 days of his "death". _

Police spot ‘dead’ AAP activist in Bangalore, Nepal - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

@Sidak @NairSaab 

Whats this new controversy about Rajnath SIngh and son


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> @Sidak @NairSaab
> 
> Whats this new controversy about Rajnath SIngh and son



Some rumors ,discussing it on a public platform is not good


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> @Sidak @Nair saab
> 
> Whats this new controversy about Rajnath SIngh and son



I ain't aware of it. If i'm not wrong; few days back, he was given Ticket to contest by Elections in UP. Apparently, Seculars making fuzz for giving ticket to him for the obvious reasons???


----------



## Soumitra

Modi visiting Japan in couple of days


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504261398868664320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504261928286289921
He also tweeted in Japanese


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504846658836758528

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Connichiva !


----------



## Soumitra

Shinzo Abe also responded


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504913235036762112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504913434807267330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504913584451629056

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul

Prime Minister Narendra Modi launches his pet project 'Jan Dhan Yojna' in New Delhi, says never in the history of insurance industry 1.5 crore people provided accidental insurance in a day; record 1.5 crore accounts opened today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jha

This Picture was on front page of Bengali daily "Bartaman".. Bengalis can very well understand the impact.. Modi is "Gurubhai" of a lot many people now..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

लो जी कर लो बात अब इनकी महानता के बारे में आप ही कुछ कहिये!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Soon, you wouldn't have to carry your education, residential, medical records, birth certificates etc around with you. Here's what the tech-savvy PM has planned...

PM Narendra Modi plans digital cloud for every Indian - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## indiatester

Sidak said:


> Soon, you wouldn't have to carry your education, residential, medical records, birth certificates etc around with you. Here's what the tech-savvy PM has planned...
> 
> PM Narendra Modi plans digital cloud for every Indian - The Times of India



The money saved by avoiding the xerox machines, paper and not to mention the fuel & time will be worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

indiatester said:


> The money saved by avoiding the xerox machines, paper and not to mention the fuel & time will be worth it.



People underestimate how such big of a economic multiplier such small improvements in governance can have. This project when implemented will cause an increase in GDP growth of ~0.1% (back of the envelope).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Sad news for BJP. 





Rahul Gandhi not going to campaign in upcoming State Elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

Though its not a political news ,but this can be done in all the Universities across India to *curb fake certificate menace* 

JNTUH degrees online now - The Hindu


----------



## TejasMk3

Not really political, but tells you what happens in our history textbooks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505569882386485248
The best part is, this guy lives in the U.S and talks about the importance of socialism to India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Kumar Vishwas: BJP offered me Delhi's CM post.  These savages make so many claims but can't prove it.#Apptards


----------



## Indrani

TejasMk3 said:


> Not really political, but tells you what happens in our history textbooks
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505569882386485248
> The best part is, this guy lives in the U.S and talks about the importance of socialism to India



That is so sick. This is what "professional" historian in Indian is all about.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/505656539642748929

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

No question of alliance with Mamata Banerjee: Left - The Times of India


----------



## Parul

What can PM Modi’s ‘Digital India’ plan achieve? Internet-connected villages offer glimpses:







What can PM Modi’s ‘Digital India’ plan achieve? Internet-connected villages offer glimpses - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> People underestimate how such big of a economic multiplier such small improvements in governance can have. This project when implemented will cause an increase in GDP growth of ~0.1% (back of the envelope).


Well I don't know how to quantify these sorts of things in change of GDP percentage terms but I have been thinking along the lines of- all these little (relatively) seemingly unlinked practices Modi has implemented- cloud computing, bank accounts for all, getting rid of the planning commission, empowering secretaries in the ministries, encouraging a work culture of early to work late to leave, having all ministries outline a clear 10 point agenda of what they want to achieve in the next 100 days and making sure they can do it, stating that people can come and see him and he will sort out any inter-ministry issues etc etc, it all adds up- 0.1% here, 0.001% there and before you know it India is back to 8-9% growth and it is acutely sustainable growth because the foundations of the growth are sound (previous high growth in India had been quite flukey and more down to positive global economic factors and such not because the GoI was necessarily doing anything right). Yes it may take time to see the results of such things (upwards of 18 months really) but it surely is on the cards now and this is before any "big bang" reforms have even taken place- let's hope for that in the April 2015 budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Neighbors in Turmoil & Mr. Modi HAVING SOME FUN..............


----------



## CorporateAffairs

arp2041 said:


> Neighbors in Turmoil & Mr. Modi HAVING SOME FUN..............


WTH does he got to do with Pakis problem?


----------



## arp2041

CorporateAffairs said:


> WTH does he got to do with Pakis problem?



If he doesn't think about there problem, how can we call him a TRUE SECULAR PM???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

*जब पीएम नरेंद्र मोदी ने बजाया ड्रम*


----------



## IndoCarib

My Gifting the Gita Will Irk the 'Secular', says PM Narendra Modi in Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indrani

Comrades in Kerala emulating ISIS. Beheading RSS leader.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506883682854907904

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506858077480439808

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Comrades in Kerala emulating ISIS. Beheading RSS leader.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506883682854907904








This was the second political killing in the last few days. The First was killing of BMS (Bharathiya Mazdoor Sangh) leader Suresh Kumar on 27th August 2014, again by CMP (M) comerades.

Both these killings have taken place after CPM leader Karat had called upon the party cadre to implement the ‘Kannur model’ in all parts of the State while addressing a gathering in Kannur a week ago. The results of this 'secular' call is there for all to see. This is the "kannur model". 

The BJP and RSS have lost several of their mainstream leaders to the killers of the CPI(M). This includes BJP youth wing state vice President KT Jayakrishnan, who was killed in a classroom while he was teaching students in an upper primary school. Former BJP Kannur district general secretary Panniyanoor Chandran was killed while he was riding a motorbike along with his wife; he was killed brutally in front of his wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506858077480439808


But this incident has nothing to do with Muslims or gulf money....
kannur district is a historical strong hold of CPM...and for BJP/IUML in certain pockets..Tensions were very common between CPM,RSS,NDF cadres there..but it has been remaining relatively calm for the past few years until a section of BJP workers including two very prominent leaders left the faction and had joined CPM last year..After that incident both CPM and BJP are poaching workers on both sides to show their strength...
we can't entirely blame CPM for this particular incident..they also lost their lot of party cadres murdered by RSS and NDF..


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indrani said:


> Comrades in Kerala emulating ISIS. Beheading RSS leader.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506883682854907904


This is sickening beyond belief but what do the communists have to do with ISIS? 

Anyway I hope the police find the scum who did this soon...



Indrani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506858077480439808


wow, just wow.


I hope that the new GoI is able to sensibly keep harmony in India no matter what. This is one of the few things that can now halt or deny the new golden age India's economy is embarking on.

Increase the intel services (federal and local) and improve the police forces across India- reform them.


----------



## Sahasranama

abjktu said:


> But this incident has nothing to do with Muslims or gulf money....
> kannur district is a historical strong hold of CPM...and for BJP/IUML in certain pockets..Tensions were very common between CPM,RSS,NDF cadres there..but it has been remaining relatively calm for the past few years until a section of BJP workers including two very prominent leaders left the faction and had joined CPM last year..After that incident both CPM and BJP are poaching workers on both sides to show their strength...
> we can't entirely blame CPM for this particular incident..they also lost their lot of party cadres murdered by RSS and NDF..



......That's right, its not the CMP's fault, we cannot entirely blame them  Din't take long to come out of the wood work. 

Kerala: CPM leaders, 7-man gang found guilty of killing party rebel | The Indian Express

A special court in Kozhikode on Wedensday found three CPI (M) leaders and a seven-member gang of killers guilty in the sensational murder case of Marxist rebel T P Chandrasekharan. The quantum of sentence would be pronounced later.

Chandarsekharan was a prominet leader of rebel marxist outfit Revolutionary Marxist Party (RMP) in the Communist stronghold Onchiyam in Kozhikode district. He was murdered on May 4, 2011.






Here is CPM's Idukki district secretary MM Mani openly saying at a public meeting at Thodupuzha in Idukki district that CPM has killed "political" enemies.  ...... this is the "Kerala Model"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abjktu

Sahasranama said:


> ......That's right, its not the CMP's fault, we cannot entirely blame them  Din't take long to come out of the wood work.
> 
> Kerala: CPM leaders, 7-man gang found guilty of killing party rebel | The Indian Express
> 
> A special court in Kozhikode on Wedensday found three CPI (M) leaders and a seven-member gang of killers guilty in the sensational murder case of Marxist rebel T P Chandrasekharan. The quantum of sentence would be pronounced later.
> 
> Chandarsekharan was a prominet leader of rebel marxist outfit Revolutionary Marxist Party (RMP) in the Communist stronghold Onchiyam in Kozhikode district. He was murdered on May 4, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is CPM's Idukki district secretary MM Mani openly saying at a public meeting at Thodupuzha in Idukki district that CPM has killed "political" enemies.  ...... this is the "Kerala Model"


so what???..its quite natural in our f Indian politics...CPM has lost around 350 cadres since 1980,mostly murdered by RSS and jihadi NDF in kannur district.. i am not saying that what they did is correct..but remind this Bible saying ''for those who lives by the sword will die by the sword''...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sahasranama

casual poster said:


> No,
> It is natural only in Bengali and Mallu politics. This does not happen in UP, Gujarat, Maharashtra ......................



That's right. Its the famous communist policy of using Murder as a political tool. 

Terror & bloody Revolution sums up communism in EVERY part of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abjktu

casual poster said:


> No,
> 
> It is natural only in Bengali and Mallu politics. This does not happen in UP, Gujarat, Maharashtra ......................


yes..Gowdra,muzzafarabad,various caste/religious rivalries,continuous rape incidents all these are happening only in Kerala and West Bengal....UP and Gujarat are two among the most safest heavens on earth..


----------



## Android

Secularism of Mallus can even make Bengalis blush

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

THIRUVANANTHAPURAM: BJP state spokesman V V Rajesh said that the party would not allow the Muslim League to implement its *‘Talibanism’ in the education sector. *

Addressing a news conference here, Rajesh said that the Education Dept, under the Muslim League, had demoted and transferred the teachers who had served noon meal to students during Ramzan season. 

Rajesh said Vadakara AEO Vijayalakshmi was demoted and transferred as head mistress, *Azhchavattom High School. Last year, noon meal had not been served in many schools in Chombala-Vadakara area. Following complaints from parents, the AEO had convened a meeting of head masters and head mistresses and had arrived at a decision to provide noon meal to students who were not observing fast.*

After the meeting, certain L*eague leaders came out against the decision to serve noon meal to students during Ramzan*.Rajesh said the Education Minister was behind the punitive transfer of AEO and head masters. He said the govt should reinstate the teachers or the BJP would react to such actions. 

BJP's Charge Against League -The New Indian Express

Kerala model secularism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abjktu

casual poster said:


> Don't blabber innane stupidities.
> 
> Your assertion was that murdering your political opponents is an Indian phenomenon. Could you provide instances of BJP workers murdering Congress workers, or Congress workers murdering BJP workers?
> 
> This culture of political murder is specific to great malluistan and Soviet Bengal.


yes..why not??..Last june a BJP worker was shot killed by Samajvadi goons near Noida,isn't??..
btw reg Kerala..Mostly all these CPM killings were done by RSS and NDF..both are not political parties either,but key elements of two religious sects...so we couldn't say that its purely political..
or killing is justifiable,if its on religious line??


----------



## jha

Android said:


> Secularism of Mallus can even make Bengalis blush



Correct... Just baffling to see such violence..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> Correct... Just baffling to see such violence..



there was a stream of communist party workers going to the BJP recently. This murder is designed to stem that flow and provoke a reaction I bet.

The current Communist cadres likely will become the BJP foot soldiers tomorrow. The communists are showing the chinks in their armor in the state, and the younger generation seem less interested in it.

@jha I am surprised to say why you are 'baffled.' Kannur has seen political violence on for decades between communists and RSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> there was a stream of communist party workers going to the BJP recently. This murder is designed to stem that flow and provoke a reaction I bet.
> 
> The current Communist cadres likely will become the BJP foot soldiers tomorrow. The communists are showing the chinks in their armor in the state, and the younger generation seem less interested in it.
> 
> @jha I am surprised to say why you are 'baffled.' Kannur has seen political violence on for decades between communists and RSS.



I am surprised ( baffles was a wrong word ) because this has again started happening. Kannur was peaceful for quite some time.. There were even talks of CPM leaders taking help of RSS to defeat "secular" forces..


On a sidenote : I have been to Bengal last week after coming back to India. BJP ( and RSS) has managed to gather very significant support in rural areas. Their possessions with Swords and Parshus in their hands were quite scary. Communists have become "communal" overnight and seem very determined to take TMC head on. The situation is turning into a very scary one and rural Bengal may surpass Kannur. Both parties seem determined to attack each other at slight provocation.

What was interesting to see that even Congress and TMC people ( even "seculars") are drifting towards BJP. Times are changing probably for worse in Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> I am surprised ( baffles was a wrong word ) because this has again started happening. Kannur was peaceful for quite some time.. There were even talks of CPM leaders taking help of RSS to defeat "secular" forces..
> 
> 
> On a sidenote : I have been to Bengal last week after coming back to India. BJP ( and RSS) has managed to gather very significant support in rural areas. Their possessions with Swords and Parshus in their hands were quite scary. Communists have become "communal" overnight and seem very determined to take TMC head on. The situation is turning into a very scary one and rural Bengal may surpass Kannur. Both parties seem determined to attack each other at slight provocation.
> 
> *What was interesting to see that even Congress and TMC people ( even "seculars") are drifting towards BJP. Times are changing probably for worse in Bengal*.



a factor in that of course is the over the top courting of the minority vote by Mamata I think.


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> a factor in that of course is the over the top courting of the minority vote by Mamata I think.



Yes... One TMC leader told me " Mamta nahi rahegi jyada din.. Hindu khush nahi hain" ..

Interestingly minority people are also not happy. Almost every development work initiated in Left era has been left as it is. Bridges have been built but are useless because of no support roads... She does not seem to have a clue about administration...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

jha said:


> Yes... One TMC leader told me " Mamta nahi rahegi jyada din.. Hindu khush nahi hain" ..
> 
> Interestingly minority people are also not happy. Almost every development work initiated in Left era has been left as it is. Bridges have been built but are useless because of no support roads... She does not seem to have a clue about administration...


Exactly,if you will look at some decisions taken by her it looks as if she has been taking advise from a third party. Her actions have drastically changed i suppose, from mamata of '11 to (CM)mamata post her winning in WB. She tends to attack anyone even EC ,with her party going hay-wire killing anyone they have a fight with.she looks no different from CPM atleast to the outsiders.


----------



## Android

jha said:


> Yes... One TMC leader told me " Mamta nahi rahegi jyada din.. Hindu khush nahi hain" ..
> 
> Interestingly minority people are also not happy. Almost every development work initiated in Left era has been left as it is. Bridges have been built but are useless because of no support roads... She does not seem to have a clue about administration...



Was in Kolkata 2 days back the city was getting ready for by polls to be held next week and looked like BJP was damn serious about winning although my friends told me there are big chances of anti incumbency votes getting divided between BJP, CPM and INC benefitting TMC. Amit Shah is also supposes to address a public rally over there let's see what happens. Right now BJP doesn't have a single MLA in WB assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ravi Nair said:


> there was a stream of communist party workers going to the BJP recently. This murder is designed to stem that flow and provoke a reaction I bet.


Sorry, but can't hide my glee.  


jha said:


> I am surprised ( baffles was a wrong word ) because this has again started happening. Kannur was peaceful for quite some time.. There were even talks of CPM leaders taking help of RSS to defeat "secular" forces..
> 
> What was interesting to see that even Congress and TMC people ( even "seculars") are drifting towards BJP. Times are changing probably for worse in Bengal.


Our hard work is bearing fruit. There is a lot of potential in the border areas in Bengal that have become Bangladeshi majority in a span of a few years. @DRAY - It's all because I chose this Bengali name here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> But this incident has nothing to do with Muslims or gulf money....
> kannur district is a historical strong hold of CPM...and for BJP/IUML in certain pockets..Tensions were very common between CPM,RSS,NDF cadres there..but it has been remaining relatively calm for the past few years until a section of BJP workers including two very prominent leaders left the faction and had joined CPM last year..After that incident both CPM and BJP are poaching workers on both sides to show their strength...
> we can't entirely blame CPM for this particular incident..they also lost their lot of party cadres murdered by RSS and NDF..



Yup, hence all is hunky dory in God's Own Country. Why do you not post the murders done by RSS because frankly the only murders I have seen until now are of the Hindu leaders.



Abingdonboy said:


> This is sickening beyond belief but what do the communists have to do with ISIS?



Inspiration.



Sahasranama said:


> ......That's right, its not the CMP's fault, we cannot entirely blame them  Din't take long to come out of the wood work.
> 
> Kerala: CPM leaders, 7-man gang found guilty of killing party rebel | The Indian Express
> 
> A special court in Kozhikode on Wedensday found three CPI (M) leaders and a seven-member gang of killers guilty in the sensational murder case of Marxist rebel T P Chandrasekharan. The quantum of sentence would be pronounced later.
> 
> Chandarsekharan was a prominet leader of rebel marxist outfit Revolutionary Marxist Party (RMP) in the Communist stronghold Onchiyam in Kozhikode district. He was murdered on May 4, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is CPM's Idukki district secretary MM Mani openly saying at a public meeting at Thodupuzha in Idukki district that CPM has killed "political" enemies.  ...... this is the "Kerala Model"



Shiv Sena feeding chappati unknowingly to a Muslim guy on Ramazan is more hurtful to these guys than this savagery. Makes me wonder what sort of screwed sense of wrong and right they have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Yup, hence all is hunky dory in God's Own Country. Why do you not post the murders done by RSS because frankly the only murders I have seen until now are of the Hindu leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> Shiv Sena feeding chappati unknowingly to a Muslim guy on Ramazan is more hurtful to these guys than this savagery. Makes me wonder what sort of screwed sense of wrong and right they have.


U mean Hindu names???
Mostly all CPM cadres in kannur district are Hindus and born Hindus..So both predators and victims are with Hindu names at most times...
nope.none is ignoring these news in Kerala...go through any Malayalam newspaper or TV media,Their main celebration for this week is the murder of that RSS man...All main stream medias are against CPM..Moreover there was a complete strike in Kerala called by BJP yesterday ...
CPM is on the verge of collapse...Many and many are leaving from CPM and joining BJP these days,that includes many Christians too..i think that made them to did this murder to check outflow..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> U mean Hindu names???
> Mostly all CPM cadres in kannur district are Hindus and born Hindus..So both predators and victims are with Hindu names at most times...
> nope.none is ignoring these news in Kerala...go through any Malayalam newspaper or TV media,Their main celebration for this week is the murder of that RSS man...All main stream medias are against CPM..Moreover there was a complete strike in Kerala called by BJP yesterday ...
> CPM is on the verge of collapse...Many and many are leaving from CPM and joining BJP these days,that includes many Christians too..i think that made them to did this murder to check outflow..



No I did not mean Hindu names, but Hindu leaders as in leaders of Hindu organizations like RSS. If RSS had been involvedin killings, by now the Marxists in Kerala would have declared them as a terrorist organization which has not happened so. So please provide the names of RSS leaders who have been caught for murders in Kerala.

I have gone through 4 pages of search on Google looking for RSS leaders who have been involved in killing of political opponents and not a single name has come forward so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Mamta Banerjee has met Baba Ramdev 3-4 times in last 2 months.. Looks like Sharada scam is worrying her..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

SarthakGanguly said:


> Our hard work is bearing fruit. There is a lot of potential in the border areas in Bengal that have become Bangladeshi majority in a span of a few years. @DRAY - It's all because I chose this Bengali name here



I have suspected that!!!  Btw, this is also happening now. 

Derogatory Terms Associated With Islam | Page 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

SarthakGanguly said:


> Sorry, but can't hide my glee.
> 
> Our hard work is bearing fruit. There is a lot of potential in the border areas in Bengal that have become Bangladeshi majority in a span of a few years. @DRAY - It's all because I chose this Bengali name here



well let's be honest, you probably want CPM party workers who has experience in 'confrontation.' not weak as congressmen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ravi Nair said:


> well let's be honest, you probably want CPM party workers who has experience in 'confrontation.' not weak as congressmen


No we peaceful.  We look for people with experience in 'conflict resolution'  CPM cadres fit the bill prefectly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> No I did not mean Hindu names, but Hindu leaders as in leaders of Hindu organizations like RSS. If RSS had been involvedin killings, by now the Marxists in Kerala would have declared them as a terrorist organization which has not happened so. So please provide the names of RSS leaders who have been caught for murders in Kerala.
> 
> I have gone through 4 pages of search on Google looking for RSS leaders who have been involved in killing of political opponents and not a single name has come forward so far.


Usually medias won't enclose their identity as a part of precaution until they caught(most cases are without caught)...
If you want to know the list of CPM cadres murdered by opponents in Kerala(mainly RSS) ,go to cpimkerala.org,and see the 'martyrs'section there...
CPM alone lost more than 300 cadres and for BJP/RSS-250 since 1980..
The very same victim E Manoj.(that RSS guy murdered 3 days ago) was an accused behind the murder attempt on the present CPM kannur District Secretary P Jayarajan in 1999 and had sentenced by the district court for 10 year imprisonment and he later approached high court,which stayed sentence...
May be an act of revenge...



Indrani said:


> If RSS had been involvedin killings, by now the Marxists in Kerala would have declared them as a terrorist organization which has not happened so.


can't,because it comes under 'POLITICAL murder'....


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## Kloitra

A Review of 100 Days of Modi Sarkar- Are Achche Din here?


> Review of 100 Days of Modi Sarkar
> 
> On May 16 this year, Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) made history by securing more than 272 of the 543 parliamentary seats at the 16th Lok Sabha elections. The Indian National Congress that has dominated Indian politics for over 60 years was delivered a crushing defeat. But what was most significant was that the Indian electorate had voted for Narendra Modi’s BJP and not BJP’s Narendra Modi. Modi or NaMo, as he is called by both his followers and detractors alike, became a significant rallying point for all those who voted for a change in the country - all those who believed in a revolutionary transformation without the actual revolution. As Modi completes 100 days as the elected leader of the world’s largest democracy, here’s a review of 3 significant aspects of the Modi Sarkar (Modi administration).
> 
> *Economy and finance –*
> 
> The Union Budget 2014-15, presented to the parliament by the NDA Finance Minister, Arun Jaitley was one of the most awaited and significant events in the past 100 days. The economy of India was struggling under the weight of a burgeoning Current Account Deficit (CAD), a highly volatile rupee, and an errant inflation rate. The FM’s opening statement setting the fiscal deficit target for FY 15 set at 4.5 percent with an attempt to meet the 4.1 percent fiscal deficit set the scene for a development oriented budget. He also pegged the GDP growth target for FY15 at 5.4-5.9 percent, for FY16 at over 6 percent, and at 7-8 percent for the next 3-4 years period.
> 
> Some of the major highlights of this budget that invited both huge appreciation and criticism included increase of foreign direct investment (FDI) in insurance sector and defence sectors to 49 percent, development of 100 smart cities across the country, increase in Public Provident Fund (PPF) investment ceiling to INR 1.5 lakh, and increase in income tax exemption limit to `INR 2.5 lakh and INR 3 lakh for individual taxpayers below and above 60 years, respectively.
> 
> Reflecting the return of investor confidence in the country’s economy and the changes in policy as brought about by the NDA government, the QI GDP growth rate of the current fiscal year has shot up to 5.7 percent from 4.6 percent of the previous quarter. The CAD similarly has dipped to 1.7 percent of the GDP showing clear signs that the economy is following an upward graph. Though the rates of inflation are far from being tame, the government’s steps to curb food inflation seem to be rather promising. As if in honour of the PM’s 100th day at the centre, the Sensex rallied past the 27,000 figure and the NIFTY breached 8,000 points– record milestones for the Indian stock markets.
> 
> Welfare and development seem to be the watchwords, and ‘no freebies’ seems to be a policy now. One of the records set by the NaMo government is the opening of over 1.5 crore bank accounts across the country on a single day under the PM Jan Dhan Yojna – a scheme aimed at financial inclusion of the masses who had hitherto no access to savings accounts or the banking system. The scheme aims at opening 15 crore zero-balance savings accounts in the country by 2018. Each account holder will be provided a RuPay debit card and an accidental insurance cover of INR 1 lakh.
> 
> “_Make In India_”, the Prime Minister’s message from the Red Fort on the occasion of his maiden Independence Day address to the country was clear – the manufacturing sector (15 percent of the national economy) may expect much more benefits in days to come. The sector has already received a major boost over these 100 days and the NaMo administration seems committed to developing India as the zero-defect manufacturing hub of the world. Manufacturing expanded 3.5 percent in Q1 of this fiscal year. Retail inflation based on the consumer price index is down from 8.31 percent in March 2014 to 7.96 percent in July 2014.
> 
> One of the noticeable failures of the NaMo administration has been its inability to bring back over USD 1.4 trillion worth black money stashed away illegally in tax havens outside the country (particularly in Switzerland). A key promise made to the electorate of India by the NDA was to ensure that thousands of crores worth black money would return to India within 100 days at the centre and be pumped into the economy and the offenders would be taken to task. It looks unlikely that the NDA government will be successful in swaying the Swiss authorities, who have repeatedly turned down pleas from Indian authorities to share the names of bank account holders and information regarding these holdings in the past.
> 
> Overall, tough decisions have been taken and a strong welfare agenda has been initiated. It remains to be seen if the buoyancy of the markets and the confidence of the investors can be retained. The task to setting the Indian economy on track is a tough and uphill one. If the Modi Sarkar succeeds in pulling this off in the months to come, the country will have much to rejoice over. The stoic acceptance of the country to changes such as rail fare hikes etc. shows that the country is geared up to face minor austerities and retains its confidence in the government.
> 
> *Governance –*
> 
> “_I stand here as your Pradhan Sevak (Prime Servant), not Prime Minister (Prime Minister)_”, said Modi in one of his most important addresses to the nation. The emphasis on good governance is unmistakable. Unlike the previous government at the centre, there is no doubt that the PM is indeed the captain of the ship. The NDA has been a cohesive force with all ministers and leaders pitching in to launch various schemes and speaking in a united voice in all governmental issues. The outlook of the government is a staunchly “No Corruption” one, though the adherence to this may be verified in the months to come.
> 
> Pushing forward the agenda of inclusive governance and fundamental duties of the citizens, the PM launched a citizens’ portal MyGov. The PM reposed faith in the capabilities of 125 crore Indians and opened up the portal that allows users to both discuss solutions and actions for any concern that affects the country while also involving the citizens in volunteering time and energy into such efforts.
> 
> The Planning Commission has come to an end. In an economy that is increasingly been driven by private and global forces, the Planning Commission has outlived its utility, believes the NDA government. The commission is to be replaced, soon, by a panel that is ranked high on its global competitiveness, capabilities and skills, and innovativeness, promises the NaMo Sarkar.
> 
> Defence has become a central subject of importance for the country. The NaMo government has pledged to spend US$ 250 billion over the next decade in an effort to upgrade the country’s military equipment. Indigenous production efforts have also received a major boost from the government with the PM declaring that India will develop about 197 light-utility helicopters, and more Kolkata class destroyers. With FDI in defense increasing to 49 percent, the government is also looking forward to importing some high quality military equipment.
> 
> A major tiff of the NDA government with UPA-appointed state governors marked the past 100 days. Some 9 governors of the UPA regime quit during the period that Modi has been in power. The governors who have hitherto resigned include Shekhar Dutt (Chhattisgarh), B V Wanchoo (Goa), Sheila Dikshit (Kerala), K Sankaranarayanan (Maharashtra), Vinod Kumar Duggal (Manipur), Vakkom Purushottaman (Mizoram), Ashwani Kumar (Nagaland), B L Joshi (Uttar Pradesh), and M K Narayanan (West Bengal). The NDA government is currently facing allegations that it has made the tenures untenable and has transferred these governors to inimical postings. The Uttarakhand Governor Aziz Qureshi has approached the Supreme Court against the government’s move.
> 
> The NDA government has successfully pushed through the National Judicial Appointments Bill as an alternative to the collegium system that has been in existence for over 20 years. The bill was accompanied by the 121st Constitutional Amendment Bill to validate the change in the appointment of the appointment of High Courts and Supreme Court appointment of judges. This has attracted the criticism of several senior judges and lawyers who claim that the collegium system was nonpartisan and has worked very effectively in the past.
> 
> Religious nationalism was one of the most criticised and the most feared feature of the NDA government when it came to power. The NDA manifesto included the establishment of the much disputed Ram Mandir in Ayodhya. It was feared that the hardline Hindutva influence of the RSS over the BJP would be immensely detrimental to the nation’s secular ambitions. Though such religious fanaticism has not emerged in these past 100 days, the threat is still latent, not completely absent.
> 
> *Diplomacy and foreign policy –*
> 
> One of the salient features that has emerged in the first 100 days of the NaMo Sarkar is its emphasis on diplomacy and the strengthening of relations with neighbours and other Asian countries. The Prime Minister has visited Nepal, Bhutan, and Japan building excellent ties and cooperative agenda with these countries. Bilateral trade and defence have been key issues even as India sought technological and financial assistance from Japan, Singapore, and other nations to build 100 smart cities. Infrastructural projects and communication ventures apart from cultural exchanges have found immense attention.
> 
> The Prime Minister started his tenure by inviting the leaders of all SAARC nations to attend his swearing-in ceremony – an unprecedented move in modern India. While it received minor criticism from some quarters, the country as a whole welcomed the move as an attempt to consolidate India’s position as a dominant South Asian force. Lost, somewhere in the midst of heady diplomatic pleasantries, was the issue of Bangladeshi immigrants. The agenda of ridding India of their presence – a topic of much furor before Modi came to power seems to have gone lukewarm. The PM’s friendly overtures have attracted rich dividends with Pakistan and Sri Lanka freeing a number of detained fishermen from their waters.
> 
> All has not, however, been good on the Pakistan front. Several incursions across the Line of Control (LoC) and the International Border (IB) in Kashmir have resulted in many deaths – both of military personnel and of civilians. India ordered the UN Military Observers Group on India and Pakistan (UNMOGIP) to leave Delhi claiming that the Kashmir issue would be resolved bilaterally. This resolution seems to be nowhere in sight, though with Defence Minister Arun Jaitley stating that the incursions at the LoC and the IB are “_extremely serious and provocative_” and “not being conducive to the relationship of the two countries.”
> 
> Despite the grim outlook in Kashmir, NaMo’s Japan visit has been a resounding success. The Prime Minister has been successful in winning the hearts and the support of the Japanese for India. The tour concluded with the countries signing five agreements - significant ones involving defence exchanges, infrastructure and healthcare. Japan also agreed to lift bans on six Indian organisations such as Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) which were imposed after the 1998 nuclear tests.
> 
> A feather in the cap of the NDA government is certainly the establishment of the BRICS bank – a developmental cooperative bank based on an equal partnership of the BRICS nations to lend financial support to infrastructural projects in the countries.
> 
> Overall, the Modi Sarkar has succeeded in bringing about a refreshing change in the political scenario of India. The Prime Minister has made news each day of his tenure and has inspired a resolve in Indians to accept and embrace change for the country’s progress. Will he keep the momentum going? Will India reach the pinnacle of economic progress without losing its democratic and secular fervor? Will corruption, red tape, and conservatism be a thing of the past? We shall keep watching out for Modi Sarkar in the months to come, hopefully not to see the bubble burst.


----------



## Soumitra

PM plays drums in Japan as India reels under power crisis, Rahul Gandhi says - The Times of India

AMETHI: Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi on Thursday stepped up attack against Prime Minister Narendra Modi, saying that the PM "plays drums in Japan as India reels under a power crisis"

Speaking to reporters in his constituency Amethi, Gandhi said that the BJP government, after being in power for over 100 days, has failed to deliver the promises it made to the people.

"Prime Minister had promised he would tackle corruption and inflation. Government has forgotten its promises," he said in a strong attack on Modi.





_Rahul Gandhi said that Modi is playing drums in Japan while there is no electricity in India. (PTI photo)_

Speaking on the infighting that has clouded the Congress party since their election defeat, he said, "These types of tensions have always been there, we will deal with that."

Prime Minister Narendra Modi returned yesterday after concluding his 5-day trip to Japan, which promised to give $35 billion to India over the next five years for developmental projects, as the two sides agreed to enhance their strategic cooperation to a new level.


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> Usually medias won't enclose their identity as a part of precaution until they caught(most cases are without caught)...
> If you want to know the list of CPM cadres murdered by opponents in Kerala(mainly RSS) ,go to cpimkerala.org,and see the 'martyrs'section there...
> CPM alone lost more than 300 cadres and for BJP/RSS-250 since 1980..
> The very same victim E Manoj.(that RSS guy murdered 3 days ago) was an accused behind the murder attempt on the present CPM kannur District Secretary P Jayarajan in 1999 and had sentenced by the district court for 10 year imprisonment and he later approached high court,which stayed sentence...
> May be an act of revenge...



Oh really. The media is openly saying CPM is murdering RSS but not a single report where the media is saying that the RSS has murdered anyone. All blame on RSS is only coming by you and no other sources. Why is the political murder by CPM being named but RSS not being named when RSS is not a political force in Kerala? Do you think the media is shielding RSS and openly persecuting CPM? 

PFI, NDF Involved in CPI(M), RSS Cadres' Murders: Kerala | Outlook News 

ABOLISH COMMUNIST PARTY VILLAGES IN KERALA - CNN iReport

The political killing fields of Kerala - IBNLive

Former state BJP president and leading criminal lawyer PS Sreedharan Pillai recalled that in 1978 when one Chandran started a Rashtriya Swayamsewak Sangh (RSS) unit in Kannur, the Marxists killed him.

"Since then it has been a series of killings. Roughly, *150 BJP and RSS activists have been murdered in the state, mostly in north Kerala.* Around an equal number have also died on the other side.


Notice the 150 BJP and RSS activists have been *murdered*, whereas others have only died and not murdered by RSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress would not have won even 44 seats had Rahul not been silent: Amit Shah - The Times of India

Responding to Digvijaya Singh's statement that Congress lost the Lok Sabha polls because Rahul Gandhi was silent, BJP president Amit Shah said, "It is good he (Rahul) was silent, else Congress wouldn't have won even 44 seats."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*Mamata Banerjee in crosshairs for IRCTC-Saradha deal*


This is why Mamta is even ready to patch up with Left... Good going CBI..


----------



## HariPrasad

Soumitra said:


> PM plays drums in Japan as India reels under power crisis, Rahul Gandhi says - The Times of India
> 
> AMETHI: Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi on Thursday stepped up attack against Prime Minister Narendra Modi, saying that the PM "plays drums in Japan as India reels under a power crisis"
> 
> Speaking to reporters in his constituency Amethi, Gandhi said that the BJP government, after being in power for over 100 days, has failed to deliver the promises it made to the people.
> 
> "Prime Minister had promised he would tackle corruption and inflation. Government has forgotten its promises," he said in a strong attack on Modi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rahul Gandhi said that Modi is playing drums in Japan while there is no electricity in India. (PTI photo)_
> 
> Speaking on the infighting that has clouded the Congress party since their election defeat, he said, "These types of tensions have always been there, we will deal with that."
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi returned yesterday after concluding his 5-day trip to Japan, which promised to give $35 billion to India over the next five years for developmental projects, as the two sides agreed to enhance their strategic cooperation to a new level.




Yes,

As if India was a power surplus state 100 days ago. Now India is facing power crisis.


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Notice the 150 BJP and RSS activists have been *murdered*, whereas others have only died and not murdered by RSS.


yeah..CPM cadres were all died due to chickenpox and malaria...
you don't know anything about kannur district and its political history,i think..That area has been notorious for brutal political murders..Even ahimsawadi congress has lot of goonda and quotation gangs there..yes,Its all started when CPM murdered a RSS guy in late 1970 right??...Then,who did the then following counter attacks??...BJP??..A lot of young working cadres(that includes killer gangs) in BJP are actually from RSS shakas...,RSS is working as the B team of BJP in the state..
yes,Mostly all the main stream medias in Kerala are of congress lineage,ie against Marxist naturally...


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> yeah..CPM cadres were all died due to chickenpox and malaria...
> you don't know anything about kannur district and its political history,i think..That area has been notorious for brutal political murders..Even ahimsawadi congress has lot of goonda and quotation gangs there..yes,Its all started when CPM murdered a RSS guy in late 1970 right??...Then,who did the then following counter attacks??...BJP??..A lot of young working cadres(that includes killer gangs) in BJP are actually from RSS shakas...,RSS is working as the B team of BJP in the state..
> yes,Mostly all the main stream medias in Kerala are of congress lineage,ie against Marxist naturally...



Who killed the CPM cadres? As given in the first link provided by me, PFI and NDF were mentioned as killing CPM cadres. So, again the point stands. Everyone but RSS have been named in the political killings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Read an article about the success of Biometric Attendance system in Jharkhand in a magazine.Why is it not being implemented in the central government offices.

Anybody from Jharkhand ?


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Who killed the CPM cadres? As given in the first link provided by me, PFI and NDF were mentioned as killing CPM cadres. So, again the point stands. Everyone but RSS have been named in the political killings.


They are also doing there part..Jihadi scums like NDF and PFI are very recent comers..former in early 90s and latter in 2006..usually CPM don't go too much behind them..they are well aware of its possible consequences..Mostly all these killings used to happened between 1980-1990s...
You better go through the offical site of CPM Kerala to view their cadres murdered by RSS and then NDF....
No one is blaming RSS blindly..its a reality..You better ask any Malayalis(Malayalis from North Kerala,more good) in your locality about it..
RSS has every rights to counter..i haven't seen any problem in it..but reality is reality.


----------



## TejasMk3

Not really a political update, but if you want to help out mygov.in
My Gov
They are looking out for primarily IT people, for anyone from a solutions architect to software engineers to content managers.

Looks like they are going big on open source. I hope they do check out some things thoroughly before using them. I remember hearing that mongodb for instance was funded by the cia, and had raised some eyebrows when it was used in aadhar, not sure though, I have no experience with it.


----------



## dray

@Guynextdoor2 How is life?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

DRAY said:


> @Guynextdoor2 How is life?


 

Good man. How are you? I've been lurking in PDF coz my cable's not been working for some time  .


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> They are also doing there part..Jihadi scums like NDF and PFI are very recent comers..former in early 90s and latter in 2006..usually CPM don't go too much behind them..they are well aware of its possible consequences..Mostly all these killings used to happened between 1980-1990s...
> You better go through the offical site of CPM Kerala to view their cadres murdered by RSS and then NDF....
> No one is blaming RSS blindly..its a reality..You better ask any Malayalis(Malayalis from North Kerala,more good) in your locality about it..
> RSS has every rights to counter..i haven't seen any problem in it..but reality is reality.



Rubbish. Digvijay Singh and his likes would have gone to town screaming about RSS terrorists if RSS was involved.


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Rubbish. Digvijay Singh and his likes would have gone to town screaming about RSS terrorists if RSS was involved.


Why CPM cadres are targeting RSS always??..any solid reasons behind it.??
No smoke without fire...
Not all CPM cadres are killers nor all RSS are saints.. 
Terrorism??..nope .it all falls under political murder category,Thats what many of these culprits could easily managed to escape during trials or getting less punishment in the courts...Terrorism has an entirely different meaning according to Indian law..


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> Why CPM cadres are targeting RSS always??..any solid reasons behind it.??
> No smoke without fire...
> Not all CPM cadres are killers nor all RSS are saints..
> Terrorism??..nope .it all falls under political murder category,Thats what many of these culprits could easily managed to escape during trials or getting less punishment in the courts...Terrorism has an entirely different meaning according to Indian law..



No smoke without fire, right? Here you have a Congress and Communist govt taking turns to rule Kerala and not a single report blaming RSS with plenty of reports blaming all other parties. The media in Kerala is also under Christians, Commies, and Congress. Where is the smoke and where is the fire? Stop defending the indefensible.

You are ruled by savages and to lessen their criminality you want to spread the blame onto other organizations. Shame.

As to why they are murdering RSS? It is because Sikulars are willing to commit the most heinous crimes just so keep Hindu communals from despoiling their pristine Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> The political killing fields of Kerala - IBNLive


no report for RSS involvement??...its in your very same article you posted above.. Police officials and political activists say the
main players in this ugly game of finishing off
political foes are the leftwing Marxists and
rightwing Hindu groups. 

who are those right wing hindu groups?????????....pretty clear..even an infant baby know that...


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> no report for RSS involvement??...its in your very same article you posted above.. Police officials and political activists say the
> main players in this ugly game of finishing off
> political foes are the leftwing Marxists and
> rightwing Hindu groups.
> 
> who are those right wing hindu groups?????????....pretty clear..even an infant baby know that...



No there is no mention except for vague statements which seculars tend to do as an equalizing act. They did not say BJP is involved in killing or RSS is involved.


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> No there is no mention except for vague statements which seculars tend to do as an equalizing act. They did not say BJP is involved in killing or RSS is involved.


Again..who are those right wing hindu groups???..i haven't heard about any other right wingers than RSS in Kerala..
if you any other than right winger hindu groups..enlighten me,please..


----------



## dray

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Good man. How are you? I've been lurking in PDF coz my cable's not been working for some time  .



I am fine, I actually wanted to ask you how is life under Modi rule!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

DRAY said:


> I am fine, I actually wanted to ask you how is life under Modi rule!!


 
Wat are you saying man? Did we have elecitons ? You know me, I'm the last one to have an interest in political affairs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Wat are you saying man? Did we have elecitons ? You know me, I'm the last one to have an interest in political affairs


Rahul paapa uyiroda irukeengala??..electionkku appram avana paarkave ille??


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Marxist said:


>


but there are 'No Muslim' flats in some parts of India too..


----------



## dray

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Wat are you saying man? Did we have elecitons ? You know me, I'm the last one to have an interest in political affairs



You should start taking interest in politics, you have potential. 

I also miss @[Bregs] btw!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


>



That sounds like a city within a city.


DRAY said:


> I also miss @[bregs] btw!!


Once upon a time you suspected me to be bregs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> Again..who are those right wing hindu groups???..i haven't heard about any other right wingers than RSS in Kerala..
> if you any other than right winger hindu groups..enlighten me,please..



There are none which is why they cannot directly name them, but vaguely hint so as not to be hauled over coals for falsely naming them.


----------



## TejasMk3

BJP to open overseas office in Kenya, other African nations - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> BJP to open overseas office in Kenya, other African nations - IBNLive



Why would they need that ????? lol BJP winning elections in Kenya  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> Why would they need that ????? lol BJP winning elections in Kenya  ?



I have no idea too, was a little surprised with it. 
This was the only part that was relevant in the link


> The overseas offices, he said, are important for interacting with the Indian community in the countries concerned, knowing their problems and passing that information to New Delhi



So maybe it is primarily for party donations and such.


----------



## dray

levina said:


> Once upon a time you suspected me to be bregs.



Who? Me? Never!! That must be someone else!! 

I am serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

DRAY said:


> Who? Me? Never!! That must be someone else!!
> 
> I am serious.


Lol
I guess you completely forgot about it.
You had made that post on my introduction thread....(I think it was you ) 
But then thats fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> There are none which is why they cannot directly name them, but vaguely hint so as not to be hauled over coals for falsely naming them.


Your google seems not functioning properly??....google..political killing fields of Kerala..
or,Do you thinking that killing culture is exclusively for Marxists,Muslims and Christians of India??


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Why would they need that ????? lol BJP winning elections in Kenya  ?


I am sure you know the reason...to get the NRI's to donate for the party.
Albeit in middle east parties like BJP are not allowed to open an office.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Prime Minister Narendra Modi visited Jammu and Kashmir today to review the situation due to the unfortunate floods in the State. He held meetings with Governor Shri NN Vohra, CM Shri Omar Abdullah and top officials.

The PM said, "This is a national-level disaster. We stand shoulder to shoulder with the people of J&K in this hour of crisis." PM added that he shares the pain of those who are suffering due to the floods.

Prime Minister announced Rs. 1000 crore additional special project assistance for flood relief and rehabilitation.


----------



## indiatester

abjktu said:


> but there are 'No Muslim' flats in some parts of India too..



You are justifying one mistake based on another mistake. 
Should this be extended to other aspects as well?


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> Your google seems not functioning properly??....google..political killing fields of Kerala..
> or,Do you thinking that killing culture is exclusively for Marxists,Muslims and Christians of India??



"My Google" is working fine. Yeah I referenced that article only. Which is why I said it vaguely hints because it boldly cannot declare. Yes, the killing culture is exclusively for Marxists and Muslims of India.


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Albeit in middle east parties like BJP are not allowed to open an office.



Thanks to SICK-ULU-ARS like you who first don't elect BJP in Kerala & also don't let them establish it's offices in whichever country you work............... 

P.S. I just found out that we can give 3 abuses in the same word.................

SICK - ULU & ***(DONKEY)


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Thanks to SICK-ULU-ARS like you who first don't elect BJP in Kerala & also don't let them establish it's offices in whichever country you work...............


First let BJP prove itself in Kerala then it might get some votes. 



arp2041 said:


> P.S. I just found out that we can give 3 abuses in the same word.................
> 
> SICK - ULU & ***(DONKEY)


Good one!!
All the 3 BLESSED words suit you so well.


----------



## TejasMk3

[





Edit: realized this is quite old, but still

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## abjktu

indiatester said:


> You are justifying one mistake based on another mistake.
> Should this be extended to other aspects as well?


Nope..we can't blame these types of peoples and societies....
Too much religious thoughts make one blind/dumb...


----------



## kalanirnay

Dumb people appear dumb. Religion has nothing to do with this.

Its got everything to do with general lack of intelligence.


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Yes, the killing culture is exclusively for Marxists and Muslims of India.


well..Then,Who are those killing Muslims and Marxists????..Or,Are you saying that Marxists and Muslims killing each other in India??..
its not fair to generalize a section..The common Marxists are very good people..There are some rotten eggs in every other society,who are indulging in all these crimes..Actually overhemly majority of Kerala CPM members are always against these wrong doings..Thats what a lot of CPM members are leaving from the party in Kerala...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

kalanirnay said:


> Dumb people appear dumb. Religion has nothing to do with this.
> 
> Its got everything to do with general lack of intelligence.


manva..Who made them dumbs??..
yes,religion has nothing to do with this...its not religion but the so called modern religious preachers and interpreters for their own petty gains.....sadly,many are falling into their traps...


----------



## kalanirnay

abjktu said:


> manva..Who made them dumbs??..
> yes,religion has nothing to do with this...its not religion but the so called modern religious preachers and interpreters for their own petty gains.....sadly,many are falling into their traps...



Genetics, poor nutrition and a poorer education system.


----------



## abjktu

kalanirnay said:


> Genetics, poor nutrition and a poorer education system.


genetics???...but Indian Muslims were also hindu once??..
i am talking about all religions..,fundamentalism and extremism are on rise in every religion...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalanirnay

abjktu said:


> genetics???...but Indian Muslims were also hindu once??..
> i am talking about all religions..,fundamentalism and extremism are on rise in every religion...



I forgot to mention environment. 

Indian muslims do not get access to the same environment and quality of education in most cases. The vast majority of muslism in India is also converts from lower caste so statistically genetics also do no run in their favour. 

Kerala muslims are an exception as far as genetics and environment are concerned. Most of them are upper caste converts.


----------



## abjktu

kalanirnay said:


> I forgot to mention environment.
> 
> Indian muslims do to get access to the same environment and quality of education in most cases. The vast majority of muslism in India is also converts from lower caste so statistically genetics also do no run in their favour.
> 
> Kerala muslims are an exception as far as genetics and environment are concerned. Most of them are upper caste converts.


Sorry..u mean present Indian Muslims are behaving like this because majority converts were from lower caste hindus??..
you sounds more like a Malayali namboodiri in 18th century..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

abjktu said:


> genetics???...but Indian Muslims were also hindu once??..
> i am talking about all religions..,fundamentalism and extremism are on rise in every religion...



Genetics point is wrong .Except some minor difference ot wouldnt change anything.


----------



## kalanirnay

abjktu said:


> Sorry..u mean present Indian Muslims are behaving like this because majority converts were from lower caste hindus??..
> you sounds more like a Malayali namboodiri in 18th century..



LOL...this is what you get for engaging with a fool. All the best with your bible class padre. Put me back on your ignore list.


----------



## Chronos

abjktu said:


> Sorry..u mean present Indian Muslims are behaving like this because majority converts were from lower caste hindus??..
> you sounds more like a Malayali namboodiri in 18th century..



with attitude like that, i wonder why the lower castes converted


----------



## kalanirnay

Ravi Nair said:


> with attitude like that, i wonder why the lower castes converted



In kerala most muslims are upper caste converts. Either Nairs or Namboodris. (either zamorin or due to Tipu sultan) Its the christians in kerala who are lower caste converts. 

So your statement is probably true for Christianity in kerala.

Anyway this IS factual though off topic.


----------



## SrNair

Ravi Nair said:


> with attitude like that, i wonder why the lower castes converted



@Ravi Nair these dreaded attitude cause the enslavment of 
our nation by foreigners.Our lower caste saw foreigners better than locals so called uppercastes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

kalanirnay said:


> In kerala most muslims are upper caste converts. Either Nairs or Namboodris. (either zamorin or due to Tipu sultan) Its the *christians in kerala who are lower caste converts. *
> 
> So your statement is probably true for Christianity in kerala.
> 
> Anyway this IS factual though off topic.



Aren't Chrisitians in kerala an educated, wealthy social group?


----------



## kalanirnay

Ravi Nair said:


> Aren't Chrisitians in kerala an educated, wealthy social group?



Yes they are. What is your point ?


----------



## Chronos

kalanirnay said:


> Yes they are. What is your point ?



you said muslims in India are lower caste converts. That is why genetics also do not run in their favor.

But Christians in India who are lower caste converts do tend to do very well as a Minority group.

Don't you think that then shows that there is probably more of a problem with Muslim conservatism?


----------



## kalanirnay

sreekumar said:


> Mr these caste term dont change human minds.
> Some of youths that favour terrorism



Let me be blunt here. For all his flaws abjktu is still smarter than you, only he's an attention slut. You claim to be RSS but is as thick as a brick. 

You demonstrate and inability to understand the written word and expect me to compensate for your limitations. This is not kerala, so no one is going to oblige you.

Feel free to spin any amount of strawmen and demolish them to claim victory, just don't involve me in it. Now all this is off topic. start a new thread if you want to talk about these things.



Ravi Nair said:


> you said muslims in India are lower caste converts. That is why genetics also do not run in their favor.
> 
> But Christians in India who are lower caste converts do tend to do very well as a Minority group.
> 
> Don't you think that then shows that there is probably more of a problem with Muslim conservatism?



I mentioned 4 things. Genetics, Nutrition, Quality education, Environment. 

Christians in India is not a homogeneous group in terms of their caste affiliations. The one's in Goa are upper caste mix, the one's in NE are tribals. 

But they get better access to nutrition, quality education and environment that favours theirs progress. Same as christians in kerala. 

Muslims in kerala tend to do very well as far as education and money is concerned. The muslims in rest of India do not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

sreekumar said:


> Genetics point is wrong .Except some minor difference ot wouldnt change anything.


what about education and living environment,then??..See most of these extremist jihadist elements are graduates or Phd holders and coming from middle and upper backgrounds...eg.Osama was an engg and afzal guru a graduate from Delhi university and both from upper family backgrounds..
sometimes i think,education has nothing to do with ones common sense...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

kalanirnay said:


> Let me be blunt here. For all his flaws abjktu is still smarter than you, only he's an attention slut. You claim to be RSS but is as thick as a brick.
> 
> You demonstrate and inability to understand the written word and expect me to compensate for your limitations. This is not kerala, so no one is going to oblige you.
> 
> Feel free to spin any amount of strawmen and demolish them to claim victory, just don't involve me in it. Now all this is off topic. start a new thread if you want to talk about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned 4 things. Genetics, Nutrition, Quality education, Environment.
> 
> Christians in India is not a homogeneous group in terms of their caste affiliations. The one's in Goa are upper caste mix, the one's in NE are tribals.
> 
> But they get better access to nutrition, quality education and environment that favours theirs progress. Same as christians in kerala.
> 
> Muslims in kerala tend to do very well as far as education and money is concerned. The muslims in rest of India do not.



Lol .manvan.I dont need your certificate for smartness .
Knowledge is not a tool for boasting.
Here you are boasting about your so called knowledge about hinduism.

In this PDF you are agreeing with Pakistani members by making that caste statement.For trolling our Pak members often use martial race theory and caste topics like you did.
Now you say muslims converted from 
uppercaste are better than lower caste, indirectly you proved Pak members claim and degrade Hinduism and that was a typical Nazi mentality.

You used malabar as an example for that.But unfortunately almost all of our terror threat are from malabar.


Its all about situation and environment 
.Any person can become a slave of terrorism ifone can penetrated in his minds .Education ,nobility all others are not a subject here.
Like you said it is off topic.


----------



## TejasMk3

abjktu said:


> what about education and living environment,then??..See most of these extremist jihadist elements are graduates or Phd holders and coming from middle and upper backgrounds...eg.Osama was an engg and afzal guru a graduate from Delhi university and both from upper family backgrounds..
> sometimes i think,education has nothing to do with ones common sense...


From Inception:
What is the most resilient parasite? Bacteria? A virus? An intestinal worm? An idea. Resilient... highly contagious. Once an idea has taken hold of the brain it's almost impossible to eradicate. An idea that is fully formed - fully understood - that sticks; right in there somewhere.

Basically it's about people being susceptible to certain ideologies, and less to do with economics/society/wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalanirnay

sreekumar said:


> Lol .manvan.I dont need your certificate for smartness .
> Knowledge is not a tool for boasting.
> Here you are boasting about your so called knowledge about hinduism.
> 
> In this PDF you are agreeing with Pakistani members by making that caste statement.For trolling our Pak members often use martial race theory and caste topics like you did.
> Now you say muslims converted from
> uppercaste are better than lower caste, indirectly you proved Pak members claim and degrade Hinduism and that was a typical Nazi mentality.
> 
> You used malabar as an example for that.But unfortunately almost all of our terror threat are from malabar.
> 
> 
> Its all about situation and environment
> .Any person can become a slave of terrorism ifone can penetrated in his minds .Education ,nobility all others are not a subject here.
> Like you said it is off topic.



I don't care what pakistani members say. I don't even care what half the Indian member here say. If what they say bothers you then its you who have a problem. You wrestle with pigs, you get dirty. 

Terror threats from kerala has nothing to do with caste, it has everything to do with Islam. You are unwilling to face that fact. Again not my problem. 

It is a fact that many of the muslims in kerala have upper caste hindu origins. Most of it was done forcible by Hyder Ali & Tipu Sultan. I cant post links but you can look it up. Read up on Zamorins and on Mysore invasion of kerala.


----------



## SrNair

kalanirnay said:


> I don't care what pakistani members say. I don't even care what half the Indian member here say. If what they say bothers you then its you who have a problem. You wrestle with pigs, you get dirty.
> 
> Terror threats from kerala has nothing to do with caste, it has everything to do with Islam. You are unwilling to face that fact. Again not my problem.
> 
> It is a fact that many of the muslims in kerala have upper caste hindu origins. Most of it was done forcible by Tipu Sultan. I cant post links but you can look it up. Read up on Zamorins and on Mysore invasion of kerala.



Most of the muslims in malabar area are uppercaste yet one of the most radicalized place in India is malabar.
Caste is not an issue when it concerns terrorism.

If you start a new thread about that Zamorin and Mysore invasion I am glad to debate with you.That is one of my favourite subject.


----------



## Parul

Top ten reasons why PM Modi's Interaction with students on Teacher's Day is a part of his 'Evil Design' to establish a 'Communal Fascist Misogynist' regime.

1) PM Modi asked students to 'needle a thread on a moonlit night'. This is his sinister plan to spoil the eyesight of our kids and to promote the sale of eyeglasses made by Ambani-Adani-Tata-Birla-The Kaanchwala Next Door'. Yahi to scam hai jee. Isiki khilaf to lad rahe hain hum.

2) PM Modi asked the students to switch off electrical gadgets when not needed. See the sheer deviousness of this plan. He wants our kids to not watch television news! That way, he can keep them away from watching Krantikaari news channels like Nehru Dynasty Television and AAP Tak.

3) PM Modi said, 'to educate a girl is to educate two families'. What a sexist, misogynist statement! Why should only girls be responsible for the education of two families? This proves that PM still has a medieval way of thinking.

4) PM Modi reiterated his government's commitment to build toilets for girls in schools. Again, how discriminatory! How can he say that toilets for girls are a priority? He is not being fair to the boys.

5) He asked educated professionals to devote one hour each week to teach in a nearby school. How can he force us to do spend ONE WHOLE HOUR to do something so down-market as teaching in a local school? Doesn't he know that we have candle marches to attend, Dharnas to plan and seminars to address in our free time?

6) PM Modi wants students and teachers to clean up the classroom every day. OMG, this evil man wants to turn our kids into janitors! Mister Prime Minister, we send our kids to school to become doctors and engineers, okay, not to become cleaners. Doesn't the school have cleaning staff to do the cleaning up?

7) Mr. Modi admitted that he used lure Shehnaiwalas at weddings with tamarind. This proves that he is against the teaching of music in schools. 

8) PM Modi asked school kids to read biographies of famous people. See, he wants to start a cult of personality worshippers. How very Nazi!

9) PM Modi asked the students to 'keep the child alive in them always'. Gasp! How evil. This clearly proves that he does not want the children to grow up and think for themselves. He wants them to remain children forever so that he can brainwash them every teacher's Day!

10) While answering a student's questions, PM Modi said, he expects to be invited for the student's swearing-in ceremony as the PM in 2024! This clearly exposes Mr. Modi's evil plans to hold on to power till 2024 and to turn India into a 'communal fascist dictatorship'!

See, this is why I say this man is SO evil!!

#SickularAnalysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalanirnay

Sidak said:


> Top ten reasons why PM Modi's Interaction with students on Teacher's Day is a part of his 'Evil Design' to establish a 'Communal Fascist Misogynist' regime.
> 
> 1) PM Modi asked students to 'needle a thread on a moonlit night'. This is his sinister plan to spoil the eyesight of our kids and to promote the sale of eyeglasses made by Ambani-Adani-Tata-Birla-The Kaanchwala Next Door'. Yahi to scam hai jee. Isiki khilaf to lad rahe hain hum.
> 
> 2) PM Modi asked the students to switch off electrical gadgets when not needed. See the sheer deviousness of this plan. He wants our kids to not watch television news! That way, he can keep them away from watching Krantikaari news channels like Nehru Dynasty Television and AAP Tak.
> 
> 3) PM Modi said, 'to educate a girl is to educate two families'. What a sexist, misogynist statement! Why should only girls be responsible for the education of two families? This proves that PM still has a medieval way of thinking.
> 
> 4) PM Modi reiterated his government's commitment to build toilets for girls in schools. Again, how discriminatory! How can he say that toilets for girls are a priority? He is not being fair to the boys.
> 
> 5) He asked educated professionals to devote one hour each week to teach in a nearby school. How can he force us to do spend ONE WHOLE HOUR to do something so down-market as teaching in a local school? Doesn't he know that we have candle marches to attend, Dharnas to plan and seminars to address in our free time?
> 
> 6) PM Modi wants students and teachers to clean up the classroom every day. OMG, this evil man wants to turn our kids into janitors! Mister Prime Minister, we send our kids to school to become doctors and engineers, okay, not to become cleaners. Doesn't the school have cleaning staff to do the cleaning up?
> 
> 7) Mr. Modi admitted that he used lure Shehnaiwalas at weddings with tamarind. This proves that he is against the teaching of music in schools.
> 
> 8) PM Modi asked school kids to read biographies of famous people. See, he wants to start a cult of personality worshippers. How very Nazi!
> 
> 9) PM Modi asked the students to 'keep the child alive in them always'. Gasp! How evil. This clearly proves that he does not want the children to grow up and think for themselves. He wants them to remain children forever so that he can brainwash them every teacher's Day!
> 
> 10) While answering a student's questions, PM Modi said, he expects to be invited for the student's swearing-in ceremony as the PM in 2024! This clearly exposes Mr. Modi's evil plans to hold on to power till 2024 and to turn India into a 'communal fascist dictatorship'!
> 
> See, this is why I say this man is SO evil!!



Actually point 10 is a valid point. By mentioning 2024 Modi did indicate his intention of being PM for 10 years. Not sure if that was a freudian slip or a deliberate attempt as pys ops.


----------



## Parul

So price of AAPtard MLAs has come down to 4 crore from 20 crore. kya yahi "achche din" hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

Sidak said:


> So price of AAPtard MLAs has come down to 4 crore from 20 crore. kya yahi "achche din" hai ?



It seems people are no more interested in their dramas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

kalanirnay said:


> In kerala most muslims are upper caste converts. Either Nairs or Namboodris. (either zamorin or due to Tipu sultan) Its the christians in kerala who are lower caste converts.
> 
> So your statement is probably true for Christianity in kerala.
> 
> Anyway this IS factual though off topic.


yeah...but the so called precious upper caste genetic seems failed utterly in your side...


----------



## Parul

sreekumar said:


> It seems people are no more interested in their dramas



That became evident when Ak -49 did dharna afrer court ruling against the Gadkari Defamation case. Handful of die hard #apptards protested and rest of the public bashed them. BJP should make Kiran Bedi their CM candiate and go for Flesh Elections in Delhi, so that Delhi key acche din aa gaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalanirnay

abjktu said:


> yeah...but the so called precious upper caste genetic seems failed utterly in your side...



however its not failed at your end. You live up to the promise.


----------



## SrNair

abjktu said:


> yeah...but the so called precious upper caste genetic seems failed utterly in your side...



@abjktu Lets we start a new thread about that.
More off topic in here would invite ban.


----------



## abjktu

TejasMk3 said:


> From Inception:
> What is the most resilient parasite? Bacteria? A virus? An intestinal worm? An idea. Resilient... highly contagious. Once an idea has taken hold of the brain it's almost impossible to eradicate. An idea that is fully formed - fully understood - that sticks; right in there somewhere.
> 
> Basically it's about people being susceptible to certain ideologies, and less to do with economics/society/wealth.


may be you are right...but not all ideologies are bad/wrong either...i am an staunch believer of Malayali nationalism..
it may bad or hurts the sentimence of other sections but good for us in long run....



kalanirnay said:


> however its not failed at your end. You live up to the promise.


yes,because i am a low caste convert...failings are part and parcel in our genetics...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Sidak said:


> That became evident when Ak -49 did dharna afrer court ruling against the Gadkari Defamation case. Handful of die hard #apptards protested and rest of the public bashed them. BJP should make Kiran Bedi their CM candiate and go for Flesh Elections in Delhi, so that Delhi key acche din aa gaye.



Except that media noise and petty dramas Ak -49 dont know anything about politics of India.
Kejriwal should remember the words of our former President APJ Abdul Kalam about corruption .Those who protest against corruption should first eliminate corruption from their own family .Should change mindset of sons who took 30 rs as pocket money from 100rs given by their parents to filling in their vehicles .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

abjktu said:


> .i am an staunch believer of Malayali nationalism..


You are welcome to try, best of luck trying to break away and making your own country  Our separate country movement has been dead for a long time and rightfully so , even the dmk leaders of the movt, Karuna etc admitted it was a wrong decision, so the last thing you should copy from us is that


----------



## abjktu

TejasMk3 said:


> You are welcome to try, best of luck trying to break away and making your own country  Our separate country movement has been dead for a long time and rightfully so , even the dmk leaders of the movt, Karuna etc admitted it was a wrong decision, so the last thing you should copy from us is that


nope..You are mistaken..
it has nothing to do with separation or Thani nadu..just a malayalamized version of Marati nationalism..
for eg-Make Malayalam mandatory in all sectors of Kerala(including ICSC/CBSE schools)..close/disband all linguistic minority schools in Kerala(except Kannada medium schools of North kasargod district)..like that..


----------



## TejasMk3

abjktu said:


> nope..You are mistaken..
> it has nothing to do with separation or Thani nadu..just a malayalamized version of Marati nationalism..
> for eg-Make Malayalam mandatory in all sectors of Kerala(including ICSC/CBSE schools)..close/disband all linguistic minority schools in Kerala(except Kannada medium schools of North kasargod district)..like that..


It is okay to be proud of your heritage and culture,All the major schools I know of, the second or third language in schools is Tamil, so it basically ensures that atleast some knowledge of Tamil is given
But force closing other schools is wrong though. If there is no demand they will shut down themselves . Even in TN shutting down other language schools is seen as a negative (though some political parties express desires to do it)


----------



## arp2041

Sidak said:


> That became evident when Ak -49 did dharna afrer court ruling against the Gadkari Defamation case. Handful of die hard #apptards protested and rest of the public bashed them. BJP should make Kiran Bedi their CM candiate and go for Flesh Elections in Delhi, so that Delhi key acche din aa gaye.



Oye, wanted to ask you this - Why is BJP trying to form the Govt. in Delhi like this?


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Oye, wanted to ask you this - Why is BJP trying to form the Govt. in Delhi like this?



I don't have IOTA of Idea about it. I just watched the Sting Video of Aap today.  By Indulging in such activities BJP is kicking on it's own foot.


----------



## Marxist

*Modi reaches out to Kerala dalits and backwards*
Prime Minister Narendra Modi today recalled contribution of early 20th century reformers from Kerala, Ayyankali and Sree Narayana Guru, and said merely achieving 'samata' or social equality wasn't enough but the society should strive for 'samarasta' or social harmony.

"Mere equality will not do. We have to move a step forward. The final destination is harmony in society. For that we have to have a constantly awakened society," the PM said at a function to mark the 152nd birth anniversary of Ayyankali, organised by Kerala Pulayar Maha Sabha (KPMS) that works for rights of the Dalits.

That the PM graced an occasion to mark social reformer Ayyankali's birth anniversary and helped it organise at Vigyan Bhavan in Delhi is notable. Daltis comprise nearly four per cent of Kerala's population. His praise of Sree Narayan Guru, a social reformer from socially and economically backward but politically influential Ezhava caste of Kerala, is also noteworthy.

Ayyankali (1863-1941) and Narayana Guru (1855-1928) were contemporary social reformers who continue to have large followings. BJP is trying to reach out to these groups in preparation of 2016 assembly elections in the state.

The BJP had found support from KPMS and Ezhava community's Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana (SNDP) in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. It had increased its vote share from 6.4 to 10.3 per cent in the elections. The BJP couldn't win any seats in Kerala but this vote share was its best ever performance in the state.

Today, BJP leaders from Kerala and Delhi were present on the dais. Prime Minister said the conference organised by Ayyankali in 1913 on the question of upliftment of Dalits was as much a turning point as Mahatma Gandhi's Dandi March in 1930. The PM also praised the efforts of Mahatma Gandhi and Raja Rammohan Roy towards bringing about social change. Ends

Modi reaches out to Kerala dalits and backwards | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

TejasMk3 said:


> It is okay to be proud of your heritage and culture,All the major schools I know of, the second or third language in schools is Tamil, so it basically ensures that atleast some knowledge of Tamil is given
> But force closing other schools is wrong though. If there is no demand they will shut down themselves . Even in TN shutting down other language schools is seen as a negative (though some political parties express desires to do it)


Is Tamil mandatory in Tamilnadu??..
i am not talking about the government run or the school follows state syllabus??..i mean the CBSE/ICSC ones..In Kerala iMalayalam is an optional subject,not compulsory..Majority schools seems zero interest in Malayalam...Moreover some MF(especially Catholic runs) even gives fine/penalty to students,who speaks Malayalam inside school compound..


----------



## TejasMk3

abjktu said:


> Is Tamil mandatory in Tamilnadu??..
> i am not talking about the government run or the school follows state syllabus??..i mean the CBSE/ICSC ones


It's not compulsory for cbse/icsc, but it is taken by most people either as a third language or a second language.
Schools offer second languages as Tamil,Hindi, Sanskrit, and sometimes French.
In most cases people who take Hindi/Sanskrit/French as second language end up studying Tamil as the third language. Many reasons for this - The third language is decided by majority of what each class wants, and most parents are of Tamil origin will want their kids to know atleast basic Tamil (read/write apart from speaking), and there are other things like staffing (easier to get Tamil teachers) and so on.



> ..In Kerala Malayalam is an optional subject,not compulsory..Majority schools seems zero interest in Malayalam...Moreover some MF(especially Catholic runs) even gives fine/penalty to students,who speaks Malayalam inside school compound..


Wow that is bad  I'm surprised, maybe they are not interested in learning it as a second language or specializing deeply, but atleast as a third language?


----------



## abjktu

TejasMk3 said:


> It's not compulsory for cbse/icsc, but it is taken by most people either as a third language or a second language.
> Schools offer second languages as Tamil,Hindi, Sanskrit, and sometimes French.
> In most cases people who take Hindi/Sanskrit/French as second language end up studying Tamil as the third language. Many reasons for this - The third language is decided by majority of what each class wants, and most parents are of Tamil origin will want their kids to know atleast basic Tamil (read/write apart from speaking), and there are other things like staffing (easier to get Tamil teachers) and so on.
> 
> 
> Wow that is bad  I'm surprised, maybe they are not interested in learning it as a second language or specializing deeply, but atleast as a third language?


Third language?????....i think,its not compulsory(no exams??)....
Now English is becoming a status symbol in Kerala..Many parents don't want their children to study in Malayalam medium(false prestige)..
Government is not taking any good steps for Malayalam...sadly,even in Kerala state syllabus following government/government aided schools,Malayalam is not compulsory in +1&+2...You can take either Malayalam or Hindi...More students are opting for Hindi to earn more marks(Malayalam syllabus is bit harder compared to hindi in +2 level)...


----------



## TejasMk3

abjktu said:


> Third language?????....i think,its not compulsory(no exams??)....


In cbse till 8th class 3rd language is compulsory, and the 8th std exam marks are sent to the central board (must pass), that was the system when I studied, I think it is still the same. Also in cbse, no second language, only core subjects 


> Now English is becoming a status symbol in Kerala..Many parents don't want their children to study in Malayalam medium(false prestige)..Government is not taking any good steps for Malayalam...sadly,even in Kerala state syllabus following government/government aided schools,Malayalam is not compulsory in +1&+2...You can take either Malayalam or Hindi...More students are opting for Hindi to earn more marks(Malayalam syllabus is bit harder compared to hindi in +2 level)...



Situation is the same in TN aswell, and it is understandable, you cant call it false pride. English= better job prospects, that is just the way it is right now in our country.
Everyone puts their child in english medium school, right from my maid servant, postman etc Even the govt has english medium schools btw, and Tamil is a compulsory 2nd language in stateboard schools.
So that is basically the plan, in stateboard schools Tamil will be second language (by law passed in 2006), in cbse Tamil is covered through 2nd/3rd language (by choice of people mostly....because as a Tamil person, you *need* to know it!).
Ultimately you should ask yourself this, will you put your child in a Malayalam medium school, yourself, you will get the answer as to why these things happen. Unless something big/drastic happens which makes English lose it's value, I think vernacular schools will be no more in about 15 years or so, but they will go on as second/third languages.


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Oye, wanted to ask you this - Why is BJP trying to form the Govt. in Delhi like this?



Most Probbably, BJP will not form Government now. It wants Elections to be held in February. By then Prices of Food, Load Shedding and other problems would be taken care off... Apparently, one can see it as delay tactics, though it's not apt.


----------



## jha

Kurdish regional govt seeks India's help against IS: Officials - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

arp2041 said:


> Oye, wanted to ask you this - Why is BJP trying to form the Govt. in Delhi like this?



BJP gets more time but may avoid forming govt in Delhi - The Times of India


----------



## Kloitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Kloitra said:


>


----------



## Kloitra

_Modi Government's Blatant Disregard for Propriety

(Dr. Shashi Tharoor, a two-time MP from Thiruvananthapuram and the former Union Minister of State for External Affairs and Human Resource Development, is the author of 14 books, including, most recently, Pax Indica: India and the World of the 21st Century.)_

The controversy surrounding the appointment of former Chief Justice of India P. Sathasivam as Governor of Kerala has begun to subside. Once he was sworn in and assumed office, there was no question of the Congress Party (which rules Kerala) behaving discourteously, let alone boycotting him, as some had feared. Indeed, as the MP for the state capital, Thiruvananthapuram, I was among the first to pay him a courtesy visit a few hours after his swearing-in, for a very pleasant conversation. We know the proprieties.

But does the BJP? This is not the first time that the BJP Government has shown scant regard for conforming to our country's conventionally accepted standards of political behaviour. The earlier decision to appoint Nripendra Misra as Principal Secretary to the Prime Minister, a position for which he was ineligible under the prevailing laws (which barred a Telecom Regulatory Authority Chairman from any further position in the government), offered the first such instance.

Messrs. Misra and Sathasivam are merely two examples of the government riding roughshod over propriety. I have nothing whatsoever against either gentleman. Each is highly regarded and each is considered a paragon of both efficiency and civility. Yet, in offering them such appointments in violation of the established canons of governmental practice, it cannot be said that the BJP has behaved with the utmost propriety. Nor has it done so in squeezing Governors out of office, in disregard of Supreme Court dicta, for the mere sin of having been appointed by the previous government.

Propriety is not always easy to define or explain. Its synonyms include decorum, correctness, appropriateness and rectitude, but what the notion of propriety boils down to is the quality of one's conduct being right, appropriate, or fitting.

When a Chief Justice is offered a gubernatorial assignment just four months after retirement, or a favoured bureaucrat is appointed in violation of law (and the law then amended to conform to his appointment), neither right nor fitting are the words that apply.

Apologists for the government's conduct have pointed to two precedents - a Chief Justice, Ranganath Mishra, nominated to the Rajya Sabha, and a retired Supreme Court Justice, Fathima Beevi, appointed a Governor, both by earlier Congress governments. But Mishra was nominated seven years after he had retired, long after any notion of a quid pro quo could have applied, and the selection of Fathima Beevi, the first woman Justice, was favoured across the political spectrum. (Similarly, former Chief Justice Hidayatullah became Vice-President of India seven years after he had concluded his term.) The widespread criticism, notably from fellow members of the legal profession, of the Sathasivan appointment puts it in a different category. And Mr Nripendra Misra's case in a class of its own.

Some readers may think I am unnecessarily making an issue of something as minor and intangible as propriety when there are far more serious issues involving the BJP Government that worry the nation - notably its contributions to poisoning the communal atmosphere in the country, and the Prime Minister's refusal to send a simple signal of reassurance to the minorities that he does not condone the words or deeds of the more unpleasant of his followers.

But in fact impropriety is the thin end of a sharper wedge.

A cavalier disregard for propriety hints at a far more dangerous refusal to respect the rules and the laws that govern our nation. If the BJP can blithely disrespect the law in appointing an individual, it can ignore the laws that protect our civil liberties and freedoms as well. If today it is indifferent to the canons of propriety in appointing an individual who ought not to have been offered a governmental sinecure so soon after demitting his august office, then tomorrow it can toss aside the conventions governing the treatment of other individuals too - officials, journalists, Opposition MPs....

When a government respects propriety, it sends a signal of reassurance to the entire nation that it is reliable and predictable and will not tamper with laws and precedents to suit its convenience. When it shows scant regard for propriety, it sends the opposite signal, prompting the anxious question: if they can violate this, what next might they violate?

Propriety: it may not matter in itself, but it matters when it is violated. Is the BJP Government conveying to the nation that it considers itself the supreme executive, not bound by any convention or rule-book at all? And if so, what next, indeed?


----------



## TejasMk3

Pretty self explanatory, this is the party that ruled for 60 years.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/509394821354504192

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SirHatesALot

*Maha polls: Congress targets Modi govt while NCP praises the PM



Mumbai:* Even as deadlock on seat sharing for Maharashtra assembly polls continues between Congress and NCP, the allies have published separate campaign material with one targeting the Narendra Modi government and the other highlighting its achievements during the 15-year state tenure.
In its campaign booklet, the Congress has targeted the 100-day-old Modi government over its alleged failure to keep promises made during the Lok Sabha elections in May this year. Congress has claimed contradictions in the Prime Minister's speeches during the Lok Sabha poll campaigns on price rise, relations with Pakistan, corruption and black money.

Another campaign booklet of the party, prepared by a committee headed by former chief minister Narayan Rane, has only four pages on the state government's performance, making a passing reference to Maharashtra being number one in horticulture, milk production, co-operation, health, education and infrastructure.

There is also a brief of the Rajiv Gandhi Jeevandayi scheme where 2,80,733 patients were operated free of cost and the Government spent Rs 7,448 crore. The NCP, on the other hand, has published a booklet 'Kalchakra Pragatiche' and its report card contains detailed description of the performance of the Congress-NCP government, complete with statistical data.

Among the issues highlighted in the NCP's booklet are-the state being the first in the country to have a water policy, online registration of documents (e-registration), strict implementation of the PCPNDT Act, rights to women in ancestral property, reservation to Marathas and Muslims in jobs and education and the toll policy.

*PTI

Maha polls: Congress targets Modi govt while NCP praises the PM - Firstpost*


----------



## TejasMk3

UP court rejects chargesheet filed against Amit Shah, SP left red-faced | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Former chief minister Sheila Dikshit backs BJP's bid to form govt in Delhi, Congress ‘shocked’ - The Times of India

Sonia be like ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Three Congress MPs pressurised me to keep Manmohan out of 2G scam report, ex-CAG Vinod Rai says - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

I seriously don't want that shela ki jawani to come alive again at any stage in Indian Politics. But supporting BJP would help her in getin' hold of some position or another, i would be  if she forms govt at center with BJP !


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510042283400380416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510041378995200001

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Rs 1 lakh daily fuel bill of cavalcade accompanying Badals *
Tribune News Service

Bathinda, September 11
Unmindful of the financial crises staring the state in the face, Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal and his deputy Sukhbir Badal have bought 386 cars worth Rs 23.49 crore from 2002-12. On an average, the government spends Rs 1 lakh daily on the of the duo’s cavalcade. This is in addition to the fuel consumed by the state-owned aircraft.

During the past nearly six years, the fuel consumed by the cavalcade of vehicles accompanying both the VIPs has been Rs 20.20 crore, as per information procured under the RTI Act. The figures for the CM and the Deputy CM on this count were Rs 15.51 crore and Rs 4.69 crore.

As many as 33 vehicles are attached with the CM security while 11 vehicles are with the Badal Junior. A perusal of the information reveals that the fuel consumption on this count has been rising every year. During the Akali regime from 2007-12, the CM’s convoy alone consumed fuel worth Rs 11.25 crore while the bill for ministers was Rs 22.50 crore, an average of Rs 2.16 lakh per day, and Rs 9.95 crore for CPSs.

During the Congress rule, Capt Amarinder’s cavalcade consumed fuel worth Rs 5.20 crore and that of his ministers Rs 11.97 crore. The state exchequer is burdened every time the CM, Deputy CM, ministers or CPSs attend any social event that is not part of their official duty.

As Leader of the Opposition, Badal ran up a bill of Rs 48.90 crore while Rajinder Kaur Bhattal exhausted fuel worth Rs 52.70 lakh. 

A proposal to purchase new cars worth Rs 6.60 crore during 2012-13 could not mature due to financial constraints. The only acquisition during 2013-14 was the purchase of an Innova SUV for the CM.

In neighbouring Haryana, the CM’s cavalcade comprised just 25 vehicles while it was 12 in the case of Bihar. There are just six vehicles for the CM in Madhya Pradesh, the sources added.

State Transport Commissioner Ashwani Kumar said there was no limit on amount for the CM, Deputy CM and ministers. He said the proposal to acquire new vehicles was under consideration. 

*Costly ride*

* Rs 23.49 crore spent on buying 386 cars from 2002-12 for the cavalcade of the CM and the Dy CM

* Rs 20.20 crore spent on the fuel consumed by the cavalcade accompanying both the VIPs in the last six years

* Rs 15.51 crore out of this is the fuel bill of the CM alone

* 33 vehicles are attached with the CM while 11 vehicles are with the Badal Jr


----------



## IndoCarib

2G scam: Kamal Nath slams Manmohan Singh, says ‘disappointed with ex-PM’s inaction’ - The Times of India

This is getting interesting. But no one in Congress yet dares say a word about Sonia even when they know MMS wouldnt have acted alone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> 2G scam: Kamal Nath slams Manmohan Singh, says ‘disappointed with ex-PM’s inaction’ - The Times of India
> 
> This is getting interesting. But no one in Congress yet dares say a word about Sonia even when they know MMS wouldnt have acted alone



As expected i told few months back that Manmohan Singh will become the punching bag to protect the Gandu family ...
Same thing was done with Narahsimrao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## possumlot

IndoCarib said:


> 2G scam: Kamal Nath slams Manmohan Singh, says ‘disappointed with ex-PM’s inaction’ - The Times of India
> 
> This is getting interesting. But no one in Congress yet dares say a word about Sonia even when they know MMS wouldnt have acted alone



Kamal Nath is angling to be the next puppet PM candidate of Antonio Maino. He is the front runner. So its naturally he would start this drama. I think it has pappus blessing.


----------



## Marxist

*ABVP sweeps DU Students' Union polls after 18 years*

*ABVP sweeps DU Students' Union polls after 18 years - Firstpost*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFoe

This weeks organiser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

My earlier post was wrong info ,AISA won all four seats in JNU


----------



## Soumitra

GreenFoe said:


> This weeks organiser



They also selflesly save that scumbag geelani


----------



## Kloitra




----------



## jha

So finally BJP UP unit will get back to working on ground. Their arrogance was unbelievable. BJP needed this setback. Its time for Development to be the focus again.

Sugarcane issue is super hot in UP and BJP foolishly started jumping on Love Jehad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## possumlot

jha said:


> So finally BJP UP unit will get back to working on ground. Their arrogance was unbelievable. BJP needed this setback. Its time for Development to be the focus again.
> 
> Sugarcane issue is super hot in UP and BJP foolishly started jumping on Love Jehad.



What it really means is BJP UP lacks a genuine leader with ears on the ground. Amit shah better groom somebody fast. Is there nobody from the RSS who can take up the mantle ?


----------



## Bang Galore

jha said:


> So finally BJP UP unit will get back to working on ground. Their arrogance was unbelievable. BJP needed this setback. Its time for Development to be the focus again.
> 
> Sugarcane issue is super hot in UP and BJP foolishly started jumping on Love Jehad.



It's not just U.P.. Gujarat & Rajasthan have given jolts too. The battering in U.P. is actually good news. If the BJP's offer to the people of UP is Yogi Adityanath , maybe even Akilesh Yadav looks a better choice. Polarisation can never be a permanent plan, it is bound to the law of diminishing returns. Stupid of the BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

possumlot said:


> What it really means is BJP UP lacks a genuine leader with ears on the ground. Amit shah better groom somebody fast. Is there nobody from the RSS who can take up the mantle ?



There are. But ego problem among loacal leaders has always been problem in UP. With Amit Shah at helm, this issue was sorted but in this byepoll local leaders actively worked to ensure BJP looses.



Bang Galore said:


> It's not just U.P.. Gujarat & Rajasthan have given jolts too.



Gujrat is alright. Congress has 35-40% vote share in Gujrat and they will always win seats in state.
Rajasthan was also 50-50 as Vasundhara Raje has been acting like a Queen for quite some time now. especially after her son was not inducted. She has ensured that all Modi supporters get humiliated. That why we saw that rape case against Modi's minister getting so much hype.Thats why Modi supporters worked against her.


----------



## possumlot

Bang Galore said:


> It's not just U.P.. Gujarat & Rajasthan have given jolts too.



There is good leadership in Gujarat & Rajasthan who can handle the matter unlike UP.



jha said:


> Gujrat is alright. Congress has 35-40% vote share in Gujrat and they will always win seats in state.
> Rajasthan was also 50-50 as Vasundhara Raje has been acting like a Queen for quite some time now. especially after her son was not inducted. She has ensured that all Modi supporters get humiliated. That why we saw that rape case against Modi's minister getting so much hype. Thats why Modi supporters worked against her.



Interesting. I always thought Vasundhara was pro Modi. Goes to show in politics no on is pro anyone


----------



## Iggy

Its kind of surprising seeing the election result. They did a decent job at helm till now.. May be BSP's absence helped SP a lot.. Usually, the ruling party have the advantage in midterm polls just after the election..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Bang Galore said:


> It's not just U.P.. Gujarat & Rajasthan have given jolts too. The battering in U.P. is actually good news. If the BJP's offer to the people of UP is Yogi Adityanath , maybe even Akilesh Yadav looks a better choice. Polarisation can never be a permanent plan, it is bound to the law of diminishing returns. Stupid of the BJP.



Yes... Plus BSP and Congress transferred their votes entirely to SP. We are seeing an unprecedented coordination among local parties in bye polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Bang Galore said:


> It's not just U.P.. Gujarat & Rajasthan have given jolts too. The battering in U.P. is actually good news. I*f the BJP's offer to the people of UP is Yogi Adityanath* , maybe even Akilesh Yadav looks a better choice. Polarisation can never be a permanent plan, it is bound to the law of diminishing returns. Stupid of the BJP.



These people do not understand that common people irrespective of the religion want to stay away from violence.. A guy like Yogi Adityanath was not a leader icon for BJP if they wanted to get power in UP..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

jha said:


> Yes... Plus BSP and Congress transferred their votes entirely to SP. *We are seeing an unprecedented coordination among local parties in bye polls*.



That too is subject to the law of diminishing returns but only if the BJP comes up with a better plan than this. All we have to offer you is_ "more communal strife" i_s hardly going to appeal forever, people want to get on with their lives & better them.


----------



## jha

Bang Galore said:


> That too is subject to the law of diminishing returns but only if the BJP comes up with a better plan than this. All we have to offer you is_ "more communal strife" i_s hardly going to appeal forever, people want to get on with their lives & better them.



Exactly... BJP needs to get its act together. Mulayam had deputed 4-5 ministers on each seat in UP while BJP did not even think of proper campaigning.
Only silverlining for BJP in today's result is BJP's entry in Bengal. As many as 11 MPs and ministers were camping in Bashirhat but BJP managed to win it . It also came close second in another seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

jha said:


> Only silverlining for BJP in today's result is BJP's entry in Bengal. As many as 11 MPs and ministers were camping in Bashirhat but BJP managed to win it . It also came close second in another seat.



It's the one place that I will cheer for the BJP. Mamata Bannerjee needs a similar lesson to what the BJP got in U.P.


----------



## SamantK

Well this is all good news, BJP getting a beating in UP is welcome. Cause now the bigots can be sidelined for the simple reason that BS does not sell 

BJP putting its foot in the door is good news for WB.

I'm worried on the Rajasthan Front, Congress did a good job there and if they keep at it Vasundhra might feel the heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

possumlot said:


> Interesting. I always thought Vasundhara was pro Modi. Goes to show in politics no on is pro anyone



Hehehe.. Her ego is too big to be pro-Modi. She was being one only to get her son settled in cabinet. When Modi made sure that this does not happen, she instructed CID to re open a case against Modi's minister. This defeat might just be Modi's return gift.

BTW Pilot seems to be better leader than "maharani". She is too royal for her own good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## possumlot

jha said:


> Hehehe.. Her ego is too big to be pro-Modi. She was being one only to get her son settled in cabinet. When Modi made sure that this does not happen, she instructed CID to re open a case against Modi's minister. This defeat might just be Modi's return gift.
> 
> BTW Pilot seems to be better leader than "maharani". She is too royal for her own good.



The only way that can happen is to bring the maharani to the centre and put a Modi man as the CM. It will be interesting to see how that plays out.


----------



## SrNair

Hardliners give a lot of headache to Modi and other development team.So they gave a chance to that hardliner idiots .And they got their reward.Now hardliners in BJP will shut their mouth.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

RJD wants JDU to merge with it


----------



## jha

One obvious side effect of this bye poll result will be seat share in Maharashtra. Sena will now want >150. Leaving BJP with 130 odd and will ask BJP to accommodate other allies from its own share.

BTW many BJP candidates in UP are complaining that their own party leaders worked against them. A lesson for Amit Shah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511774374907506688

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in Bengal..

Syndicate targets IIM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

jha said:


> Meanwhile in Bengal..
> 
> Syndicate targets IIM




Usually I would go on an extreme Bengali bashing mode after reading this but today's result has little bit changed my views regarding them.


----------



## jha

Android said:


> Usually I would go on an extreme Bengali bashing mode after reading this but today's result has little bit changed my views regarding them.



Yeah... TMC won Chowringee because Hindi votes got equally divided between Congress and BJP. No such thing gonna happen next time.

Even in Assam's Silchar, Bengali speaking "communals" are in large numbers. They also voted for BJP. In a sense expect BJP expanding a lot in Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

*Rajasthan bypoll: Five lessons to learn*

The BJP has won only one of the four assembly seats in by-elections, results for which have been declared on September 16. All the four seats were vacated by the BJP MLAs who won as MPs. It includes a defeat in Vair in Bhatratpur from were Rajasthan Chief Minister Vasundhara Raje had started her grassroots tour in February.

So. what went wrong?

*#1.Wrong candidates*

The BJP fielded 80-year old Ganga Ram Koli from Vair in Bharatpur division. He could barely walk. From Surajgarh, it fielded an outsider Digambar Singh who had lost in the assembly election making Anita Yadav, a prominent local leader, revolt. In Nasirabad, it fielded Sarita Gaina whom local MP Sanwar Lal Jat from Ajmer did not back.

*#2.Disgruntled workers*

The voting percentage went down. State BJP president Ashok Parnami is Chief Minister Vasundhara Raje's nominee but workers have been feeling lett down, not having been rewarded despite working hard for elections to the assembly and Parliament.

*#3.No jobs for the boys*

The Chief Minister was advised to postpone appointments to her ministry ao as to keep prospective ministers engaged. There are only 11 ministers when she can have 30 and most boards and corporations are being headed by bureaucrats instead of party leaders. Those expecting such appointments--and most of them are deserving--have been feeling frustrated. Many wanted BJP to lose so that their message was communicated and their grievances broadcast to the world.

*#4. No long term results on the horizon*

Raje's long term plans are still in the pipeline. These will take off only after a year. To implement these, she took tough decisions as part of re-engineering populist schemes of the previous government but in the process, she is quickly acquiring an image of someone only working for the corporates and for the wealthy.

*#5. No day-to-day governance*

In her focus on long term solutions to the state's problems, Raje has ignored day-to-day governance. She has retained 46 departments as a result of which there is no buffer between her and those seeking state's intervention. Many small decisions are held up because there is no full-time minister.

Sachin Pilot, PCC president has worked hard for Congress. He knows well that he has to sit in opposition for next five years and has very few MLAs but still, he has succeeded in motivating Congress workers. A lesson BJP could have learnt.


Rajasthan bypoll results: Five lessons to learn


Good analysis. Maharani is solely responsible for this drubbing but she still has time on her side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511925426437246976
5% difference in vote share... Few more communists need to become communal and BJP will be finally a force in Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

*A village dares after BJP win*

*Basirhat, Sept. 16: Three days ago, Parul Ghosh did not dare walk to the polling booth. Today, as she learnt about Samik Bhattacharya’s win, the 72-year-old smeared herself with saffron abir and roamed the streets holding a BJP flag.*

*Around 600 of the 900-odd voters in Kathri, a village that falls in the Basirhat South constituency, had stayed away from the polling booth on September 13, alleging they were threatened by suspected Trinamul workers.*

*Kathri, once a CPM stronghold, had shown a tilt towards the BJP in the Lok Sabha polls, when the party got a lead of around 500 votes in the village.*

*“The tears in my eyes today are not only for Samik Bhattacharya’s victory but also for my aversion towards those who threatened me and many others to stop us from voting,” sobbed Parul, a mother of three.*

*Within an hour of Bhattacharya’s victory, the villagers brought out a rally holding aloft BJP flags and a cut-out of the party candidate. They marched to the BJP office in Basirhat.*

*According to the voters’ list, Kathri has 922 voters, most of them farmers. Election office records showed only 294 votes were polled.*

*A village dares after BJP win*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

TheRealSalimShady said:


> AAP will win delhi.
> Feku will lose.
> had shri Arvind decided to field candidates , we would have got all SP seats in UP



Too bad you just joined today. We would have had great fun if you had joined before 16 may


----------



## jha

TheRealSalimShady said:


> AAP will win delhi.
> Feku will lose.
> had shri Arvind decided to field candidates , we would have got all SP seats in UP



Aadab Salim Saab.... Haryane mein raayta failane ki taiyari ho gayi..?


----------



## The Huskar

TheRealSalimShady said:


> Yes ,
> I will sleep on the streets and m*strub*te under the sheets. .
> 
> Feku only won because of marketing. Now people know his true color, so noteven that can save him


Please stay.don't abandon us like bhai zakir


----------



## Android

jha said:


> Aadab Salim Saab.... Haryane mein raayta failane ki taiyari ho gayi..?



Apparently AAP isn't contesting Haryana elections. Probably can't afford loosing deposit anymore.


----------



## Indian-Lion

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511925426437246976
> 5% difference in vote share... Few more communists need to become communal and BJP will be finally a force in Bengal.


sad news


----------



## Indian-Lion

TheRealSalimShady said:


> Yes. These communal forces must be stopped. We must align together. I will support your secular jihad.
> Lets us go to garba together.


what the shit are you blabbering baniye go back and sip your daal


----------



## gslv

TheRealSalimShady said:


> Daal is communal food. I only eat beef. and I am not a baniya. I am secular saleem.


----------



## jha

Few Communal images...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Narendra Modi gifts copy of Gita in Chinese to Xi Jinping at Sabarmati Ashram | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> Narendra Modi gifts copy of Gita in Chinese to Xi Jinping at Sabarmati Ashram | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Communal MOdi gifting COmmunal books to communal people


----------



## TejasMk3

Govt missing in action: Flood washes away Omar's hope of repeat mandate


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512567477277298689

Is this true..?


----------



## Iggy

Star Wars said:


> Communal MOdi gifting COmmunal books to communal people


He should have given mahabharat..Gita is too boring..mahabharat was fun with all those stories and wars..btw any one have a link for reading mahabharat online?


----------



## Android

seiko said:


> He should have given mahabharat..Gita is too boring..mahabharat was fun with all those stories and wars..btw any one have a link for reading mahabharat online?



Gita is a part of Mahabharata. It was dictated by Lord Krishna to Arjuna at the battlefield just before the start of the war when Arjun to help him overcome his reluctance to fight against his family and teacher. Call me communal but I believe all Indians in school irrespective of their religion should be taught such general and basic knowledge about Hinduism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

seiko said:


> He should have given mahabharat..Gita is too boring..mahabharat was fun with all those stories and wars..btw any one have a link for reading mahabharat online?


https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=http://www.gita-society.com/section3/mahabharata.pdf&ei=3XYcVOGyH6KuygPWsYDwDQ&usg=AFQjCNEVJFySM166gELxlwp_gULUgD7yjw&sig2=OWD3sG_3ek3k5JoesQ3oMA
if you use android then
https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...Ie1vi98TxJx2nYcaQ&sig2=cUdoZ4GWg8lauQHJdfoqOg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3




----------



## kurup

seiko said:


> He should have given mahabharat..Gita is too boring..mahabharat was fun with all those stories and wars..btw any one have a link for reading mahabharat online?



Which language do you want ??


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

TejasMk3 said:


> View attachment 64877




Meeting of 10 Janpath and 11 jinping

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TejasMk3

This Fareed Zakaria guy who is singing praises of Modi now, look at him 2 years ago





Now:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> This Fareed Zakaria guy who is singing praises of Modi now, look at him 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:



I saw the interview , i thought he was possessed for some time lol


----------



## Chronos

Star Wars said:


> I saw the interview , i thought he was possessed for some time lol



he has been accused of Plagiarism in the United States. With credible evidence.

To me he seems the sort of guy who sucks up to those in power.

when Congress returbn to power, the likes of him will sing the praises of Congress secularism and Nehruvian socialism.



jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512567477277298689
> 
> Is this true..?



I think $20b over 5 years.


----------



## shashikant

www.businesstoday.in/story/pm-narendra-modi-navratri-fast-during-us-visit-barack-obama/1/210668.html


----------



## jha

" Ek e Brinte Duti Phool.. CPM ar Trinomul " means "Same flowers in one stalk ,CPIM and Trinamul"

slogans raised in Jadavpur agitation Kolkata...


----------



## osama zafar

Modi


----------



## GreenFoe

Home minister Rajnath singh in Maoist areas of jharkhand with CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Jai Hind 

Congrats #INDIA, congrats @ISRO for creating history by making #Mangalyaan a success.


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi ji live


----------



## The Huskar

BJP to launch its ‘Save Bihar’ campaign today

PATNA: The state BJP's mass contact programme, 'Bihar Bachao, Bihar Banao', will start on Thursday. The party leaders, including MPs, will address public meetings in several districts to highlight the failure of Jitan Ram Manjhi government in the state and the achievements of Narendra Modi-led NDA government at the Centre.

Former deputy CM Sushil Kumar Modi will address a public meeting at Hajipur while leader of opposition in the state assembly Nand Kishore Yadav would be at Muzaffarpur and the party's state chief Mangal Pandey at Purnia on the same day, said state BJP vice-president and spokesman Sanjay Mayukh (MLC).

The MPs who would also address public meetings on the day are Janardan Singh Sigriwal at Siwan, Ram Kripal Yadav at Nalanda, Janak Chamar at Motihari and Hari Manjhi at Aurangabad, Mayukh said. Union ministers Ravishankar Prasad, Radha Mohan Singh and Dharmendra Pradhan as well as Dr C P Thakur (Rajya Sabha member), Rajiv Pratap Rudy (MP), Shahnawaz Hussain and Ashwini Kumar Choubey (MP) would also address public meetings on different dates. The programme would continue till October 15, Mayukh added.

Several other state leaders would also reach out to the people on Thursday at their assigned places. They include former state BJP chief Gopal Narayan Singh (Kaimur), the party's chief spokesman Vinod Narayan Jha (Darbhanga), spokesperson Usha Vidyarthi and Nitin Navin (Arwal), Dhirendra Singh (Barh), Dilip Jaiswal (Supaul) and Tarkishore Prasad, MLA (Kishanganj), among others.

Jha said around 25 lakh leaflets would be distributed among people covering every assembly segment, with at least 10,000 leaflets in each of the 243 constituencies. Incidentally, the BJP has 25 lakh members in the state. Jha said kidnapping for ransom has reared its ugly head and has been threatening to establish itself as an industry, again.

The leaflet, subtitled JD (U), RJD, Congress alliance is unnatural and heralds jungle raj-II, has pointed to the Manjhi government's failure under 36 subheadings, such as rising crime graph, terror attacks, Maoist violence, alleged scams, alleged faulty implementation of government schemes and flood management.

The leaflets also refer to the 110-day performance and achievements of the Modi government at the Centre, pointing to handling of foreign affairs, foreign direct investment, black money and those having direct bearing on Bihar, like the announcements made in the Union budget and formal opening of Nalanda University.

BJP to launch its ‘Save Bihar’ campaign today - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

*BJP announces end of 25-year-old alliance with Shiv Sena in Maharashtra - The Times of India*

wow... this was not expected. Real set back for both the parties! Just the incentive needed by MNS! SS will be weakened due to this!


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> *BJP announces end of 25-year-old alliance with Shiv Sena in Maharashtra - The Times of India*
> 
> wow... this was not expected. Real set back for both the parties! Just the incentive needed by MNS! SS will be weakened due to this!



A setback for NDA and a bad decision on BJP's part.. Unless this announcement is meant to make Congress-NCP alliance talks break.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> A setback for NDA and a bad decision on BJP's part.. Unless this announcement is meant to make Congress-NCP alliance talks break.


Maharashtra was there for the taking for NDA. However this move has turned all the calculations upside down. Now.. I can see a hurried patch up between Congress & NCP in seat sharing... unless NCP wants to breakaway & join NDA, which they always wanted, but for SS's strong opposition!


----------



## JanjaWeed

@jha Congress & NCP alliance has gone for a toss as well. It's going to be free for all now in the state of Maharashtra! Post poll alliance is on the offing. It could be the combination of BJP-SS or Cong-NCP or BJP-NCP or BJP-SS-NCP! This is going to be interesting!


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

jha said:


> A setback for NDA and a bad decision on BJP's part.. Unless this announcement is meant to make Congress-NCP alliance talks break.



Not necessarily. Let us see how each party individually pans out. It will give an opportunity for MNS to challenge SS and cut it down to size. 

It will allow NCP to cut congress down to size. 

Amit Shah was warning Sharad Pawar that they might start CBI enquiry against him. I think that was designed to keep them away from the Congress. 

It can also be an opportunity for the BJP to make a serious dent in Maharashtra politics. Interesting times ahead.


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> @jha Congress & NCP alliance has gone for a toss as well. It's going to be free for all now in the state of Maharashtra! Post poll alliance is on the offing. It could be the combination of BJP-SS or Cong-NCP or BJP-NCP or BJP-SS-NCP! This is going to be interesting!



If SS gets decimated, it will be good for Maharashtra in long run. Mahayuti - SS will be better for BJP. But the problem is that BJP has no ground level presence in almost half seats. Will be interesting to see how this pans out.


----------



## arp2041

Just Curious, Why we Indians din't RAISED any voice.

A Security officer sidelining the PM of India. Chk the eyes of everyone.

Now don't make it a BJP vs. Congress question, I am just POINTING out to the PM's chair which is non-partisan.

@nair one day you were pointing out that you don't understand why many Indians hated MMS........Well, to answer that, YOU HAVE TO EARN RESPECT. & this is what happens when an UN-ELECTED person sits on the PM's chair.


P.S. Seriously, How was he able to be the PM of India for 10 long years?????

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Soumitra

arp2041 said:


> View attachment 87953
> 
> 
> Just Curious, Why we Indians din't RAISED any voice.
> 
> A Security officer sidelining the PM of India. Chk the eyes of everyone.
> 
> Now don't make it a BJP vs. Congress question, I am just POINTING out to the PM's chair which is non-partisan.
> 
> @nair one day you were pointing out that you don't understand why many Indians hated MMS........Well, to answer that, YOU HAVE TO EARN RESPECT. & this is what happens when an UN-ELECTED person sits on the PM's chair.
> 
> 
> P.S. Seriously, How was he able to be the PM of India for 10 long years?????


Right man, Wrong Party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> View attachment 87953
> 
> 
> Just Curious, Why we Indians din't RAISED any voice.
> 
> A Security officer sidelining the PM of India. Chk the eyes of everyone.
> 
> Now don't make it a BJP vs. Congress question, I am just POINTING out to the PM's chair which is non-partisan.
> 
> @nair one day you were pointing out that you don't understand why many Indians hated MMS........Well, to answer that, YOU HAVE TO EARN RESPECT. & this is what happens when an UN-ELECTED person sits on the PM's chair.
> 
> 
> P.S. Seriously, How was he able to be the PM of India for 10 long years?????



I feel sorry for MMS and i consider him as a great economist..... no one can ignore his contribution towards the economic growth of India.... Yes our memories are short .... and we forget his contributions and we only speak about his achievement or non achievement as a PM (which is quite justifiable) .....That is how we have been .... Look at Indira Gandhi, what is she remembered for????? *"Emergency"* .. MMS has been treated very badly by congress....The picture shown is a classic example .....Congress will never learn from their mistake.....


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> View attachment 87953
> 
> 
> Just Curious, Why we Indians din't RAISED any voice.
> 
> A Security officer sidelining the PM of India. Chk the eyes of everyone.
> 
> Now don't make it a BJP vs. Congress question, I am just POINTING out to the PM's chair which is non-partisan.
> 
> @nair one day you were pointing out that you don't understand why many Indians hated MMS........Well, to answer that, YOU HAVE TO EARN RESPECT. & this is what happens when an UN-ELECTED person sits on the PM's chair.
> 
> 
> P.S. Seriously, How was he able to be the PM of India for 10 long years?????


 
That image sums up MMS's entire tenure. He was nothing but a pushover... quite sad actually!


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> Oh bhai, no one has SHORT MEMORY, if you want to give credit for 1991 LPG than it goes more towards PVN (who backed it POLITICALLY) without which MMS couldn't have done what he is remembered for.
> 
> & I am not talking about his contribution as PM, I am just talking that "MY COUNTRY's PM" was just pushed to the sidelines & no one raised an IOTA of voice against it for whole 10 YEARS!!!!



Well i agree with your second part of your post....... This is not the way a PM for 10 years to be treated..... that too infront of a foreigner....Probably that is the reason the state of congress today.....


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> That's why, We need a Constitutional Amendment immediately that Country's PM can only be ELECTED (i.e. from LS).



I have no issue with that proposal, but even if MMS was an elected MP (lok sabha) i dont see any change in behavior towards him (as shown in the pic you posted) out of 540 odd constituencies there will be atleast 10 places where MMS can win an election........


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> Brother, there was a REASON why Sonia Gandhi Din't Wanted MMS to fight elections AT LEAST in 2009 (when he could have won easily as he was the sitting PM).
> 
> When you come as ELECTED, you have a different confidence as you know, people BACK you.



Well you cant blame sonia for that... You need to blame MMS..... As a PM did he not have the confidence to contest in an election???? As a PM why did he not have the confidence to take a call on contesting an election????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Soumitra said:


> Right man, Wrong Party



Right man ? you must be joking. He was the wrong man in the wrong place but in the right party. 

Otherwise no one in their right mind would have made such a spineless bureaucrat PM for 10 years. That is 10 years of our lives stolen from us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Jayalalithaa convicted of corruption, will have to resign Jayalalithaa Convicted of Corruption, Will Have to Resign #Jayaverdict"


Mamata Di sambhal jao U R next ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515783814673481728

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indrani

VichitraMochana said:


> Its important Modi reverses the british imposed takeover of Indian temples and grants it freedom a full 68 years after India got independence.
> 
> The following acts have to be repealed completely or modified drastically.
> 
> 1. Regulation XIX of Bengal Code, 1810
> 2. Regulation VII of Madras Code, 1817
> 3. The Religious Endowments Act, 1863
> 4. The Indian Trusts Act, 1882
> 5. THE MADRAS HINDU RELIGIOUS AND CHARITABLE ENDOWMENTS ACT, 1951
> 6. Tamil Nadu Hindu Religious and Charitable Endowments Act 1959
> 7. Karnataka Religious Institutions and Charitable Institutions Act 1997
> 
> These are the laws I know of that is designed to loot Hindu temples and emasculate them.
> 
> Others are free to contribute to this list.



I think Modi govt will do it this term. Gadakari was favorably disposed towards the Hindu position on Ram Setu issue, likewise the temples too would be freed. It is shocking to know that 80% of the funds from temples were used only for minority welfare.


----------



## jha

What the verdict means for Jayalalithaa, party - The Times of India

Next on Modi's radar : Mamta , Maya , Mulayam , Pawar and Gandhi-Wadra... Not in any particular order.


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> What the verdict means for Jayalalithaa, party - The Times of India
> 
> Next on Modi's radar : Mamta , Maya , Mulayam , Pawar and Gandhi-Wadra... Not in any particular order.



You mean Modi had a hand in it? 

If yes, what do you think was he getting? i thought he had good relations with Jaya?


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> You mean Modi had a hand in it?
> 
> If yes, what do you think was he getting? i thought he had good relations with Jaya?



I don't know if he did have a hand in this but after those names are removed from politics there wont really be any decent political party left , BJP will be having a field day


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jason bourne said:


> Jayalalithaa convicted of corruption, will have to resign Jayalalithaa Convicted of Corruption, Will Have to Resign #Jayaverdict"
> 
> 
> Mamata Di sambhal jao U R next ...


Good stuff- what a display of apolitical and strong judiciary! 

Now her Z+ security will be withdrawn? Was a truly sickening sight to see NSG escorting someone to court....


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> You mean Modi had a hand in it?
> 
> If yes, what do you think was he getting? i thought he had good relations with Jaya?



He also had very good relations with Keshu Bhai Patel and Shankar SIngh Vaghela.. 

OT : This case and the decision is not handiwork of Modi. neither will be the case against next politicians. Difference between Sonia and Modi is that Sonia used to scare the politicians into submission by using CBI bogey and Modi will slay their political career with the very same weapon. We are going to witness a unique brand of polite but ruthless cleansing of political rot in our system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

What a week for India...one mom was send to mars and other mom (amma) was send to jail.. both were controlled from Bangalore 


Courtesy:Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> He also had very good relations with Keshu Bhai Patel and Shankar SIngh Vaghela..
> 
> OT : This case and the decision is not handiwork of Modi. neither will be the case against next politicians. Difference between Sonia and Modi is that Sonia used to scare the politicians into submission by using CBI bogey and Modi will slay their political career with the very same weapon. We are going to witness a unique brand of polite but ruthless cleansing of political rot in our system.



what about the graft in Andhra Prades/Telangana by all parties? What about Yeddy and the Reddy brothers in Karnataka?



nair said:


> Well you cant blame sonia for that... You need to blame MMS..... As a PM did he not have the confidence to contest in an election????* As a PM why did he not have the confidence* to take a call on contesting an election????



The answer is, he has no balls. MMS is a timid, mild mannered academic.


----------



## Star Wars

PM Modi in New York : May the force be with you
@Armstrong 


Mere ankhon mai assoon aagaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> what about the graft in Andhra Prades/Telangana by all parties? What about Yeddy and the Reddy brothers in Karnataka?



BJP has no presence in Andhra/Telangana.. So nothing can be done there. Reddy brothers are almost phased out now. Same will happen with Yeddy if he is proven guilty.


----------



## indiatester

Rajdeep Sardesai being abused at Madison Square Garden by the public.
Don't know whom to blame


----------



## kodandarama

indiatester said:


> Rajdeep Sardesai being abused at Madison Square Garden by the public.
> Don't know whom to blame



Don't you know by now ? Always blame Modi and RSS Chadiwala saffron terrorist Hindutva blind bhakts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFoe

kodandarama said:


> Don't you know by now ? Always blame Modi and RSS Chadiwala saffron terrorist Hindutva blind bhakts.


Zee news report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

WebMaster said:


> <div class='bbimg'>
> View attachment 49437
> </div>
> 
> View attachment 49438
> 
> 
> Thats what i call low level flying&#33; akistanFlag:




Watch zeenews now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

An English ZEE News is the need of hour...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Right man ? you must be joking. He was the wrong man in the wrong place but in the right party.
> 
> Otherwise no one in their right mind would have made such a spineless bureaucrat PM for 10 years. That is 10 years of our lives stolen from us.




He was not a PM material, but would have proven as a competent Finance minister ( Finance minister's job is probably most bureaucratic in cabinet) under a strong PM. His economic ideology was closer to that of BJP, rather than congress.One of the reason that sonia,the fairy godmother, did not allowed him to improve economy.


----------



## TejasMk3

Akhilesh Yadav to confer doctorate on dad Mulayam Singh Yadav - The Times of India

  I thought this was faking news/unreal times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> An English ZEE News is the need of hour...



@jha @Indischer @Rajaraja Chola @JanjaWeed @Star Wars 

I had a look at The Hindu today and other newspapers on the Jayalalitha case.

but, why are there so many Tamilian posters who support Jaya, that too a convicted crook


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> @jha @Indischer @Rajaraja Chola @JanjaWeed @Star Wars
> 
> I had a look at The Hindu today and other newspapers on the Jayalalitha case.
> 
> but, why are there so many Tamilian posters who support Jaya, that too a convicted crook



She is actually pretty good at governance as compared to most of the other politicians we have , honestly if there was ever a third front PM i would be wishing it was jaya ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> @jha @Indischer @Rajaraja Chola @JanjaWeed @Star Wars
> 
> I had a look at The Hindu today and other newspapers on the Jayalalitha case.
> 
> but, why are there so many Tamilian posters who support Jaya, that too a convicted crook


not much to choose from, i suppose!


----------



## kodandarama

anonymus said:


> He was not a PM material, but would have proven as a competent Finance minister ( Finance minister's job is probably most bureaucratic in cabinet) under a strong PM. His economic ideology was closer to that of BJP, rather than congress.One of the reason that sonia,the fairy godmother, did not allowed him to improve economy.



MMS would have made a good Bureaucrat, but he NEVER had the stuff Ministers are made of. He APPEARED as a good FM because he was acting as a Proxy for PV Narasimha Rao. 

Without a PVR to stick his hands into MMS and make him do the puppet dance, MMS turned out to be a Tragic joke.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Ravi Nair said:


> @jha @Indischer @Rajaraja Chola @JanjaWeed @Star Wars
> 
> I had a look at The Hindu today and other newspapers on the Jayalalitha case.
> 
> but, why are there so many Tamilian posters who support Jaya, that too a convicted crook



As I had posted in one post earlier, the governance of 2006-11 under Karuna was the worst in the history of TN. Karuna's children and grandchildren ran the show. They owned everything from cement, sand, steel rods , had stake in everything. Azhagiri, whose base is madurai and deep south, didnt allow a single land purchase above 10lakh without commission to him. 
All film producers were arm twisted to give distribution rights to companies owned by Karuna's grandson. It was anarchy. 

Jaya came, and put a pull stop to all of this. And I must say, this time, her governance was so so really good, better administration was visible. No law and order problems, good social schemes etc . 
If you ask me I would say, *right verdict, wrong time. *She was a *staunchly nationalist, and she was the one who hunted LTTE cadres in early 1990's, and even during the height to tamil nationalism in 2011's, due to SL problems, she put to jail the people who spoke against India. *I would say, if not for Modi, she was the best choice of PM. A sensible person, a bit like Mao, who brushes aside criticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Rajaraja Chola said:


> As I had posted in one post earlier, the governance of 2006-11 under Karuna was the worst in the history of TN. Karuna's children and grandchildren ran the show. They owned everything from cement, sand, steel rods , had stake in everything. Azhagiri, whose base is madurai and deep south, didnt allow a single land purchase above 10lakh without commission to him.
> All film producers were arm twisted to give distribution rights to companies owned by Karuna's grandson. It was anarchy.
> 
> Jaya came, and put a pull stop to all of this. And I must say, this time, her governance was so so really good, better administration was visible. No law and order problems, good social schemes etc .
> If you ask me I would say, *right verdict, wrong time. *She was a *staunchly nationalist, and she was the one who hunted LTTE cadres in early 1990's, and even during the height to tamil nationalism in 2011's, due to SL problems, she put to jail the people who spoke against India. *I would say, if not for Modi, she was the best choice of PM. A sensible person, a bit like Mao, who brushes aside criticism.



I agree, timing of this was really wrong Jaya is a staunch nationalist and is one of the few really good CM's . Its sad she is out of politics because of 60 crore scam while the ones with 60,000cr are walking free

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Rajaraja Chola said:


> As I had posted in one post earlier, the governance of 2006-11 under Karuna was the worst in the history of TN. Karuna's children and grandchildren ran the show. They owned everything from cement, sand, steel rods , had stake in everything. Azhagiri, whose base is madurai and deep south, didnt allow a single land purchase above 10lakh without commission to him.
> All film producers were arm twisted to give distribution rights to companies owned by Karuna's grandson. It was anarchy.
> 
> Jaya came, and put a pull stop to all of this. And I must say, this time, her governance was so so really good, better administration was visible. No law and order problems, good social schemes etc .
> If you ask me I would say, *right verdict, wrong time. *She was a *staunchly nationalist, and she was the one who hunted LTTE cadres in early 1990's, and even during the height to tamil nationalism in 2011's, due to SL problems, she put to jail the people who spoke against India. *I would say, if not for Modi, she was the best choice of PM. A sensible person, a bit like Mao, who brushes aside criticism.


You should post this on the other thread....there are a number of dumbo lankans who dont understand this. 

Anyway, avunga kitta paesi onnu maara porathilla, thirrupi thirrupi athaya thaan solluvangae.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

TejasMk3 said:


> You should post this on the other thread....there are a number of dumbo lankans who dont understand this.
> 
> Anyway, avunga kitta paesi onnu maara porathilla, thirrupi thirrupi athaya thaan solluvangae.



True. Other state people and lankans dont know about her. They cling on to her comments on regional chauvnism , which every state people politician does for political purposes. Like Mulayam who promoted Hindi, Mayawati- welfare DAlits, Shiv Sena- Marathi pride etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516775404560871424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517129015065194496

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Indrani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516775404560871424



Hope genetic tests and drying of Saraswati in 1900BC is also included to refute this Aryan invasion and Aryan-Dravidian bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517201981903892480
He has awesome handwriting and command over English.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Huskar

PM Modi to campaign in Haryana, Maharashtra from October 4
NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Narendra Modi will campaign for BJP by addressing poll rallies in Haryana and Maharashtra from October 4, even as the party decided to keep its focus on good governance and development in its bid to unseat Congress.

Party's senior leaders L K Advani and Murli Manohar Joshi, besides BJP chief Amit Shah and Union ministers Rajnath Singh, Sushma Swaraj and M Venkaiah Naidu will also campaign for the party candidates in both the states where the party is seeking to form government on its own. 

"Prime Minister Narendra Modi will launch the party's poll campaign for Haryana and Maharashtra by addressing poll rallies from October 4 to 13. He will address a rally in Karnal in Haryana on the first day of his campaign and will also address three poll rallies in Kolhapur, Beed and Mumbai in Maharashtra," BJP vice president Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi said. 

The party has also lined up a host of leaders, including chief ministers of BJP-ruled states for electioneering. They will campaign for at least three to five days in the two states, where the focus would be on highlighting the 'misrule' of Congress and providing the people with good governance and development. 

"Our target is to get rid of the misrule of Congress in both the states and to establish a golden era of BJP's good governance. Our main agenda is good governance and development," Naqvi said. 

The party has coined a slogan "chalo chalein Modi ke saath" (let's move with Modi) to woo the electorate in the two states. 

Naqvi said in the last 15 years due to "misrule" of Congress and NCP, development in Maharashtra is lagging behind and the country's financial capital Mumbai is now facing "economic crisis" due to corruption and bad governance. 

He said the farmers are suffering, the youth are helpless and unemployed, and trade and industry have got completely jeopardised. 

Haryana, he alleged, has become an open example of where "looters have been spared" and those involved in scams have flourished.
PM Modi to campaign in Haryana, Maharashtra from October 4 - The Times of India


----------



## Utkarsh

BJP new slogan is awesome. "chalo chalein Modi ke saath"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Same Date: Different Fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Anyone watch this:






It was nice seeing the Modi/MMS embrace seemed very genuine and warm.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Russian Media (RT is state owned) bashing of Modi:







Pretty surprising considering close Indo-Russians ties and the criticisms that can be made about Putin who is far worse than these people are accusing Modi of being.


----------



## kurup

Sidak said:


> Same Date: Different Fate.
> 
> View attachment 104730



Even after seeing the picture I had no idea ....... Had to google to find who the other one was ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

kurup said:


> Even after seeing the picture I had no idea ....... Had to google to find who the other one was ....




Lal bahudur sastri modi did remember him yesterday ....

Prime ministers Modis RASTRA K NAAM SANDES on all india radio modi will adress people every 15 days he learnd these from OBAMA Who adress people every week ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

MODI's interview given 15 years back

Amazing he inspired the same way in same language with the same intensity even then...

Its just that we recognized his ability now...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> Even after seeing the picture I had no idea ....... Had to google to find who the other one was ....



That is the Irony. The people who've dedicated all their live to the National, are not given any recognition. However, Fake Gandhi's etc are. Everything is named after them, not the....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Abingdonboy said:


> Russian Media (RT is state owned) bashing of Modi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty surprising considering close Indo-Russians ties and the criticisms that can be made about Putin who is far worse than these people are accusing Modi of being.


 
RT is the Fox news of Russia. And both are owned by one man, Murdoch. Russian govt can not be blamed


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoCarib said:


> RT is the Fox news of Russia. And both are owned by one man, Murdoch. Russian govt can not be blamed


I don't know about that. RT has some very close ties to the Russian Government and a lot of what they report comes straight from them.


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> That is the Irony. The people who've dedicated all their live to the National, are not given any recognition. However, Fake Gandhi's etc are. Everything is named after them, not the....




Why sonia was invited in ravan dahan she is nothing now not even leader of oppostion if she is invited because of congress party president then all the party president should be invited

She shouldn't be seated with President PM Ex. Pm


----------



## Iggy

*Another gaffe: Modi calls Mahatma Gandhi 'Mohanlal' instead of Mohandas*

DUDU, RAJASTHAN: In yet another slip-up, BJP leader Narendra Modi called Mahatma Gandhi Mohanlal Karamchand Gandhi instead of Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi.

"Towards the end of his life, Mahatma Gandhi had a wish which was not fulfilled. Would you fulfil that wish? Would you fulfil Gandhi's wish? Mohanlal Karamchand Gandhi..." he said addressing a rally here on Tuesday.

The slip up of the BJP's prime ministerial candidate comes days after his goof up between Jan Sangh founder Shyama Prasad Mookerji and revolutionary Shyamaji Krishna Verma.

"Shyama Prasad Mookerjee was a revolutionist. He died in 1930. His last wish was that his ashes be brought to India after independence. The Congress governments didn't get them back.

"It was I who got the ashes back to India in 2003," Modi had said in Kheda recently while confusing Shyama Prasad Mookerjee with Shyamaji Krishna Verma. He had apologised for the error after it was brought to his notice, and clarified that he meant Shyamaji Krishna Verma.




Another gaffe: Modi calls Mahatma Gandhi 'Mohanlal' instead of Mohandas - The Times of India
If it was Pappu, then the news would have spread like wild fire.. 

@scorpionx @arp2041 @Ravi Nair @hinduguy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Why sonia was invited in ravan dahan *she is nothing now *not even leader of oppostion if she is invited because of congress party president then all the party president should be invited
> 
> She shouldn't be seated with President PM Ex. Pm



She is still a Gandhi.


----------



## GreenFoe

Russia today is abusing modi while west media is loving him now ,interesting times .


----------



## GreenFoe

@Sidak @INDIC @jha there seem to be sudden rise in pro sepratist films like identity card ,haider ! D-company or something else?


----------



## Chronos

seiko said:


> *Another gaffe: Modi calls Mahatma Gandhi 'Mohanlal' instead of Mohandas*
> 
> DUDU, RAJASTHAN: In yet another slip-up, BJP leader Narendra Modi called Mahatma Gandhi Mohanlal Karamchand Gandhi instead of Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi.
> 
> "Towards the end of his life, Mahatma Gandhi had a wish which was not fulfilled. Would you fulfil that wish? Would you fulfil Gandhi's wish? Mohanlal Karamchand Gandhi..." he said addressing a rally here on Tuesday.
> 
> The slip up of the BJP's prime ministerial candidate comes days after his goof up between Jan Sangh founder Shyama Prasad Mookerji and revolutionary Shyamaji Krishna Verma.
> 
> "Shyama Prasad Mookerjee was a revolutionist. He died in 1930. His last wish was that his ashes be brought to India after independence. The Congress governments didn't get them back.
> 
> "It was I who got the ashes back to India in 2003," Modi had said in Kheda recently while confusing Shyama Prasad Mookerjee with Shyamaji Krishna Verma. He had apologised for the error after it was brought to his notice, and clarified that he meant Shyamaji Krishna Verma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gaffe: Modi calls Mahatma Gandhi 'Mohanlal' instead of Mohandas - The Times of India
> If it was Pappu, then the news would have spread like wild fire..
> 
> @scorpionx @arp2041 @Ravi Nair @hinduguy



I am sure not even the Mohanlal fan association would have thought of the moniker 'father of the nation' for their demi-god


----------



## TejasMk3

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't know about that. RT has some very close ties to the Russian Government and a lot of what they report comes straight from them.



Perhaps they are scared of losing their biggest weapons market..Modi wants India to be an exporter of arms. Also he wants companies to make here...which would also go against the Russian arms industry.Plus he is also looking for more capital, job etc, all of these cannot be provided by Russia, who are themselves looking for these.


----------



## Abingdonboy

TejasMk3 said:


> Perhaps they are scared of losing their biggest weapons market.


Well they have already lost it because of their own failings so boo hoo.


I don't think this is all defence related, they are probably sore that at this time when they are under sanctions from the US, India is refusing to take sides and is still playing ball with the US.


----------



## Parul

GreenFoe said:


> @Sidak @INDIC @jha there seem to be sudden rise in pro sepratist films like identity card ,haider ! D-company or something else?



I don't watch Hindi Movies, so don't know about it. These days, every now and then Pro Khalistani and Provocative (Punjabi Songs & Movies) are coming in plenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

seiko said:


> *Another gaffe: Modi calls Mahatma Gandhi 'Mohanlal' instead of Mohandas*
> 
> DUDU, RAJASTHAN: In yet another slip-up, BJP leader Narendra Modi called Mahatma Gandhi Mohanlal Karamchand Gandhi instead of Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi.
> 
> "Towards the end of his life, Mahatma Gandhi had a wish which was not fulfilled. Would you fulfil that wish? Would you fulfil Gandhi's wish? Mohanlal Karamchand Gandhi..." he said addressing a rally here on Tuesday.
> 
> The slip up of the BJP's prime ministerial candidate comes days after his goof up between Jan Sangh founder Shyama Prasad Mookerji and revolutionary Shyamaji Krishna Verma.
> 
> "Shyama Prasad Mookerjee was a revolutionist. He died in 1930. His last wish was that his ashes be brought to India after independence. The Congress governments didn't get them back.
> 
> "It was I who got the ashes back to India in 2003," Modi had said in Kheda recently while confusing Shyama Prasad Mookerjee with Shyamaji Krishna Verma. He had apologised for the error after it was brought to his notice, and clarified that he meant Shyamaji Krishna Verma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gaffe: Modi calls Mahatma Gandhi 'Mohanlal' instead of Mohandas - The Times of India
> If it was Pappu, then the news would have spread like wild fire..
> 
> @scorpionx @arp2041 @Ravi Nair @hinduguy




UNLIKE PAPPU MODIJI has LOTS & LOTS of work & SPEECHES at his hand, he works non-stop 15-16 hours a day while PAPPU enjoys with his Girl Friend in SPAIN. He is very much a HUMAN to make MINOR mistakes in such a stressful schedule.

P.S. Don't try to prove your SICKULAR credentials beyond a LIMIT

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TejasMk3

Missed this, a few days old.
MHA serves notices to 10,331 NGOs for not filing returns | Zee News

Swachh Bharat in more ways than one!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

seiko said:


> *Another gaffe: Modi calls Mahatma Gandhi 'Mohanlal' instead of Mohandas*
> 
> DUDU, RAJASTHAN: In yet another slip-up, BJP leader Narendra Modi called Mahatma Gandhi Mohanlal Karamchand Gandhi instead of Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi.
> 
> "Towards the end of his life, Mahatma Gandhi had a wish which was not fulfilled. Would you fulfil that wish? Would you fulfil Gandhi's wish? Mohanlal Karamchand Gandhi..." he said addressing a rally here on Tuesday.
> 
> The slip up of the BJP's prime ministerial candidate comes days after his goof up between Jan Sangh founder Shyama Prasad Mookerji and revolutionary Shyamaji Krishna Verma.
> 
> "Shyama Prasad Mookerjee was a revolutionist. He died in 1930. His last wish was that his ashes be brought to India after independence. The Congress governments didn't get them back.
> 
> "It was I who got the ashes back to India in 2003," Modi had said in Kheda recently while confusing Shyama Prasad Mookerjee with Shyamaji Krishna Verma. He had apologised for the error after it was brought to his notice, and clarified that he meant Shyamaji Krishna Verma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gaffe: Modi calls Mahatma Gandhi 'Mohanlal' instead of Mohandas - The Times of India
> If it was Pappu, then the news would have spread like wild fire..
> 
> @scorpionx @arp2041 @Ravi Nair @hinduguy



almost an year old news (Nov 20, 2013 )  ....



arp2041 said:


> P.S. Don't try to prove your SICKULAR credentials beyond a LIMIT



very soon we will get another Indian TT


----------



## Soumitra

*'Suspicious Object' Found on Air India Flight That Was on Standby for PM Modi's US Visit*
All India | Agencies | Updated: October 04, 2014 15:09 IST

NEW DELHI: A suspicious object was found on Friday on the business class of a Jeddah-bound Air India jumbo aircraft, sparking a minor scare. *Sources say the object was a defused grenade.*

The Boeing 747-400 had been kept on standby for Prime Minister Narendra Modi's recent five-day US visit. 
The object was found by the cabin crew of Flight AI-965 which was operating on the Mumbai-Hyderabad-Jeddah sector.

On landing at Jeddah, the incident was reported to the concerned authorities.

"After screening the aircraft and the object which was found to be a plastic wrapper the Jeddah airport security cleared the aircraft for further operations thereafter," a statement from Air India said, adding that a committee had been formed to probe the incident.

"Air India would like to clear that at no point of time was the safety of the passengers or the aircraft compromised," the statement added.
'Suspicious Object' Found on Air India Flight That Was on Standby for PM Modi's US Visit


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marxist

BJP 's mega rallies in Maharashtra

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## indiatester

Sidak said:


> View attachment 109045

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

indiatester said:


> View attachment 109136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Utkarsh

Sidak said:


> View attachment 109045



Its surprising how the Media is not highlighting these amazing facts about Modi ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Marxist said:


> BJP 's mega rallies in Maharashtra
> 
> View attachment 109052
> 
> 
> View attachment 109053



And people were speculating about Modi wave in assembly elections..? This is what happens when Munde wave merges with Modi- tsunami...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Utkarsh said:


> Its surprising how the Media is not highlighting these amazing facts about Modi ji.



Media is Paid and Secular. Therefore, it can't show these Communal Facts, as it's going to Piss Seculars and Hurt India's Secularism.


----------



## jha

*BJP's Star Campaigner is about to start his rallies... Modi is not needed anymore..*





Rahul Gandhi to take plunge in poll-bound Maharashtra, Haryana - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Jason bourne

पिछले दशहरा पे हमारे उपराष्ट्रपति हामिद अंसारी ने आरती लेने से मना कर दिया था। आज वो ही अंसारी हाथ में पुजा की थाली लिए भगवान श्रीराम को तिलक कर रहा है।

उसके पिताजी जो पीछे खड़े है।

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

हरियाणा में सोनिया गांधी की रैली में मोदी मोदी के नारे लगे भाषण बीच में ही ख़त्म करना पड़ा अब तो सोनिया की भी हूटिंग हो रही है..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Utkarsh

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 109651
> 
> 
> पिछले दशहरा पे हमारे उपराष्ट्रपति हामिद अंसारी ने आरती लेने से मना कर दिया था। आज वो ही अंसारी हाथ में पुजा की थाली लिए भगवान श्रीराम को तिलक कर रहा है।
> 
> उसके पिताजी जो पीछे खड़े है।



Aray bhai thoda bada picture lagao...... secular ko Mirchi lagne dho...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Utkarsh said:


> Aray bhai thoda bada picture lagao...... secular ko Mirchi lagne dho...


----------



## Jason bourne

PM Namo will be visiting Sri Lanka and addressing the SL Parliament....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Meanwhile in "secular" Bengal...*

IM men killed making IEDs in Trinamool leader's house - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

jha said:


> *Meanwhile in "secular" Bengal...*
> 
> IM men killed making IEDs in Trinamool leader's house - The Times of India



Sad part is hardly any of these explosives get detonated in Bengal. People of other states usually pay the price for Sickularism of benGALIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> *Meanwhile in "secular" Bengal...*
> 
> IM men killed making IEDs in Trinamool leader's house - The Times of India


Wow...IM terrorists assembling bombs in the party office of ruling political party, & doesn't even make it to the mainstream media for three days? Maybe not as alarming a situation as compared to DD telecasting Mohan Bhagwat's speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

On the day of Gandhi Jayanti, 2 Indian Mujahideen Jihadis were killed and a third injured critically in West Bengal's Burdwan town.

◉ How ?
They were making IEDs for their RDX explosives when it blew up.

◉ Where ?
In the house of a Trinamool Congress leader Nurul Hasan Choudhury. Also used as regional TMC party HQ. Housed woman and children to avoid suspicion.

◉ What happened when police arrived ?
two women held them off at gunpoint threatening to blow up the house. Bengal police waited politely while the women burnt several documents and vital evidence (instead of tending to their blown up husbands).

◉ What was found after the Jihadi women were overpowered?
Documents and incriminating evidence (linking them to Al-Qaeda and Indian Mujahideen), 55 IEDs and RDX, electronic equipment, maps and SIM cards along with some half-burnt Arabic books

◉ What did Bengal police do with evidence ?
promptly destroyed ALL of it before central investigators(NIA, IB and other central agencies ) could arrive.

◉ What was the plan ?
Blasting away devotees on Dussehera, using powerful RDX explosives
-------------------------------------
TMC is already under police scanner for multi billion rupee Shardha Scam where TMC MP Ahmed Hasan Imran was found to be financier of Bangladeshi terrorist outfit Jamat-e-Islami.

Last month, Al-Qaeda had warned of 'jihad' in India. A warning which Indians took very lightly.
Let's enjoy the borrowed peace while it lasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Vinod2070

Sidak said:


> What happened when police arrived ?
> two women held them off at gunpoint threatening to blow up the house. Bengal police waited politely while the women burnt several documents and vital evidence (instead of tending to their blown up husbands).
> ◉ What was found after the Jihadi women were overpowered?
> Documents and incriminating evidence (linking them to Al-Qaeda and Indian Mujahideen), 55 IEDs and RDX, electronic equipment, maps and SIM cards along with some half-burnt Arabic books



Amazing but not new. There have been such cases of these brainwashed Jihadi women obstructing justice in many places including Europe etc.

The fear of losing Muslim vote banks make the politicians stoop to such low depths. They need to be made fearful of the power of the majority votes if they indulge in such pathetic behaviour.

Recently you had the UK politicians allowing rapes of hundreds of British girls for decades by Muslim extremist criminals so that they don't offend the Muslim vote banks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

ArvindKejriwal ~ देख लीजिये जी, जो हमने 49 दिन में ही कर दिखाया, वह Modi Ji जी 100 दिन में भी नहीं कर पाए। 
रिपोर्टर: क्या? केजरी: Resign !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

I have been saying day one Momta will also prove no better than CPM in WB....


----------



## JanjaWeed

utraash said:


> I have been saying day one Momta will also prove no better than CPM in WB....


Perfect time for BJP to fill the vacuume. Bengalis have had the experience of both, far left & center left...it's about time they drift towards right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

JanjaWeed said:


> Perfect time for BJP to fill the vacuume. Bengalis have had the experience of both, far left & center left...it's about time they drift towards right.


 I heard these days bjp is highly active in WB to make in roads to increase its political base.......
But let see how bjp can exploit the political impotence of both main parties of WB.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Former Jharkhand minister Yogendra Sao arrested in Delhi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

For connections with naxalites.


----------



## JanjaWeed

A master-stroke by Modi. Talk about political prowess...this man has plenty of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

arp2041 said:


> UNLIKE PAPPU MODIJI has LOTS & LOTS of work & SPEECHES at his hand, he works non-stop 15-16 hours a day while PAPPU enjoys with his Girl Friend in SPAIN. He is very much a HUMAN to make MINOR mistakes in such a stressful schedule.
> 
> P.S. Don't try to prove your SICKULAR credentials beyond a LIMIT





Marxist said:


> almost an year old news (Nov 20, 2013 )  ....
> 
> 
> 
> very soon we will get another Indian TT




I think he is doing it on purpose  He did it again in US  .. Do read the twitter comments below in that link.. its fun..

‘Oops’ moment for PM Modi, calls Mahatma Gandhi ‘Mohanlal’ instead of Mohandas


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

OMG. Looks like the Sickulars are getting an orgasm.


----------



## SUDIP

Look at our so called secular whole indian media and their connection 


This is a web cache. The page which existed till April 18 has been taken down.

Suzanna Arundhati Roy is niece of Prannoy Roy (CEO of NDTV)

Prannoy Roy sits Council on Foreign Relations’ International Advisory Board.
Mukesh D. Ambani also sits on CFR’s International Advisory Board.
Mukesh is MD, Reliance Industries Ltd.

Prannoy Roy married to Radhika Roy
Radhika Roy is sister of Brinda Karat (CPI(M))
Brinda Karat married to Prakash Karat (CPI(M) – General Secretary)

Prakash was part of debating club in Madras (Chennai).
N.Ram, P.Chidambaram & Mythili Shivaraman were part of this group.
This group started a magazine “Radical Review”.

CPI(M)’s senior member of Politburo and Parliamentary Group Leader is Sitaram Yechury.
Sitaram Yechury is married to Seema Chisthi.
Seema Chisthi is the Resident Editor of Indian Express
Burkha Dutt works at NDTV

Prabha Dutt was mother of Burkha Dutt.
Prabha Dutt was a chief reporter for Hindustan Times.

Rajdeep Sardesai was Managing Editor at NDTV
Rajdeep Sardesai married to Sagrika Ghose
Sagarika Ghose is daughter of Bhaskar Ghose.
Bhaskar Ghose was Director General of Doordarshan.
Sagarika Ghose’s aunt is Ruma Pal.
Ruma Pal is former justice of Supreme Court.
Sagarika Ghose’s another aunt is Arundhati Ghose.
Arundhati Ghose was India’s permanent representative/ambassador to United Nations.

Rajdeep is now Editor-in-Chief at CNN-IBN
CNN-IBN is a tie up between GBN (Global Business Network) and Turner International.
GBN is a Network 18 company.
CNN is one of Turner International’s asset.
Sagarika also works at CNN-IBN as senior editor and as an anchor.

Dilip D’Souza was member of PIPFD
Dilip D’Souza’s father was Joseph Bain D’Souza.
J.B.D’Souza was former Maharastra Chief Seccretary and activist.
Teesta Setalva member of PIPFD
Teesta Setalvad married to Javed Anand
Teesta and Javed run Sabrang Communications.
Javed Anand is General Secretary of Muslims for Secular Democracy { ?? }
Javed Akhtar is spokesperson for Muslims for Secular Democracy
Javed Akhtar married to Shabana Azmi

Karan Thapar owns ITV
ITV produces shows for BBC
Karan Thapar’s father was General Pran Nath Thapar COAS during 1962 war, when India lost under his watch.
Karan Thapar was very good friend of Benazir Bhutto and Asif Ali Zardari.
Benazir Bhutto was Pakistan’s Prime Minister.
Benazir Bhutto’s father was Zulfikar Ali Bhutto.
Z.A.Bhutto served as Pakistan’s President.
A.A.Zardar is the current Pakistani’s President.
Karan Thapar’s Mama was married to Nayantara Sahgal.
Nayantar Sahgal is daughter of Vijayalakshmi Pandit.
Vijayalakshmi Pandit was sister of Jawharlal Nehru.

Medha Patkar is a leading spokesperson for Narmada Bacho Andolan.
NBA was helped by Patrick McCully of International Rivers (formerly Internal Rivers Network.)
Angana Chatterjee was on the board of IRN
Dipti Bhatnagar was an Intern/Volunteer at IRN.
Dipti Bhatnagar is an activist at NBA.
Dr. Angana Chatterjee part of PROXSA
PROXSA mother-ship of FOIL
ASHA endorsed by FOIL
Sandeep Pandey co-founder of Asha for education (ASHA)
Dr. Angana Chatterjee is married to Richard Shapiro
Richard Shapiro is Director and Associate Professor of the Grad. Anthropology Prgm at CIIS
Shubh Mathur co-wrote a letter with Angana on ‘Humanitarian Crisis in J&K’
Biju Matthew is co-founder of FOIL.
Vijay Prasad is co-founder of FOIL.
Vijay Prasa co-authored with Angana Chatterjee and wrote against IDRF.
ASHA has association with AID
AID works with FOSA
FOSA started by a Pakistani – Ali Hasan Cemendtaur.
Amitava Kumar associated with FOIL
FOIL & FOSA opposed California Text Book Edits.
California Text Book Edits was opposed by Michael Witzel.
M.Witzel is Wales Professor of Sanskrit at Harvard University.

Rahul Bose is brother-in-law of Khalid Ansari.
Khalid Ansari is the Chairman of Mid-Day Group of Publication based in Mumbai.
Khalid Ansari is Chairman of M.C.Media Ltd.
M.C.Media Ltd. has a join-venture with BBC for FM radio brodcasting.
Khalid Ansari’s father was Abdul Hameed Ansari.
A.H.Ansari was a freedom fighter and active Congressman.
Dr.John Dayal worked as a journalist with the N.Delhi edition of Mid-Day.

Narasimhan Ram is the Editor-in-Chief of ‘The Hindu’.

N.Ram was part of a CPI(M) debating club along with Prakash Karat

N.Ram’s first wife was Susan.
Susan, an Irish, was in charge of Oxford University Press publications in India.
N.Ram and Susan’s daughter is Vidya Ram.
Vidya Ram is a journalist.
N.Ram is now married to Mariam.
N.Ram, Jennifer Arul and K.M.Roy participated in closed door Catholic Bishops Conference of India in Thrissur, Kerala.
Jennifer Arul is the Resident Editor and Bureau Chief in South India for NDTV.
Jennifer Arul is Chief Operating Office for Astro Awani – Indonesian news and information channel.
K.M.Roy was a reporter in The Hindu
K.M.Roy is the General Editor of the group of the Mangalam Publications.
Mangalam Group of Publications was started by M.C.Varghese
K.M.Roy received the All India Catholic Union Lifetime Award
All India Catholic Union s National Vice President is Dr.John Dayal.
Dr.John Dayal is also Secretary General of All India Christian Council (AICC)
AICC s President is Dr. Joseph D souza
Dr. Joseph D souza founded Dalit Freedom Network (USA)
Dr.Joseph D Souza participated in the inaugural Religious Freedom Day
The Religious Freedom Day was attended by former Republican Sentor Rick Santorum
AICC claims Confederation of SC/ST Organizations (India) as a sister organization.
AICC claims Christian Solidarity Worldwide (UK) as a sister organization.
AICC claims Release International (UK) as a sister organization.
Release International states it supplies bibles and literature to meet the need of growth and evangelism.
Dalit Freedom Network s partner s with Operation Mobilization India.
OM India s South India Regional Director is Kumar Swamy
Kumar Swamy is the State President of Communal Harmony Committee.
Kumar Swamy serves with Karnataka State Human Rights Commission.
OM India s North India Regional Director is Moses Parmar.
Moses Parmar serves as North India Public Relations officer of the All India Christian Council (AICC)
OM seeks to plant and strengthen churches in areas of the world where Christ is least known.
OM ministries work with Dalit-Bahujan people in India.
Operation Mercy Charitable Company (OMCC) grew out of OM India
OMCC works with Dalit Freedom Network.
DFN has Dr. Kancha Illaiah on its Advisory Board.
Dr. Kancha Illaiah is a Professor in Osmania University, Hyderbad.
DFN has William Armstrong on its Advisory Board.
William Armstrong is a former US Senator from Colarado (Republican).
William Armstrong is currently the President of Colorado Christian University.
Colorado Christian University s one of the strategic objective is to share the love of Christ around the World.
DFN has Udit Raj on its Advisory Board.
Udit Raj claims Joseph Pitts as a great friend of India.
Joseph Pitts is a Republican US Congressman from Pennsylvannia.
Joseph Pitts sent a letter to Condoleezza Rice, Secretary of State USA, requesting USA to deny visa to N.Modi.
Joseph Pitts has led a Congressional delegation to Pakistan & India.
Joseph Pitts is Founder and Co-Chairman of the Kashmir Forum .
Joseph Pitts along with Congressman John Conyers introduced legislation condemning actions of N.Modi.
John Conyers is Congressman from Michigan s 14th congressional district.
The 14th district contains Dearbon, a major city.
Dearbon has the largest Arab Americans for a city of its size.
Udit Raj is member of National Integration Council, Government of India.
Udit Raj is National Chairman of Buddha Education Foundation.
Udit Raj is National Chairman of All India Confederation of SC/ST Organizations.
Udit Raj leads Dalit International Foundation
Udit Raj leads Lord Buddha Club.
Udit Raj was part of an international Steering Committee on Kashmir
Majid Tramboo promoted the Steering Committee.
DFN has Baroness Caroline Cox on its Advisory Board.
Baroness Caroline Cox is Deputy Speaker, House of Lords, England.

Suhasini Haidar is daughter of Subramanian Swamy
Suhasini Haidar is daughter-in-law of Salman Haidar

Salman retired as Foreign Secretary in 1996.
Salman was later appointed as High Commissioner to the UK.
Salman was also India’s ambassador to China.
Salman has written weekly columns for “The Statesman”.
Salman was Minister/Deputy permanent representation of India at UN.
Salman directed South Asian Political Initiative, a Ford Foundation funded project.

Nadira Alvi married V S Naipaul
Nadira Alvi, a journalist, is sister of recently assassinated Maj Gen Amir Faisal Alvi, the ex-chief of Pakistan’s elite SSG

Resalat is a Tehran-based Persian daily.
Ettela at is another Tehran-based Persian daily.
Resallat and Ettela at signed MoU with Siyasat and Munif
Siyasat and Munif are Hyderbad, Andhra Pradesh based dailies.
Toseeh is another Persian daily.
Toseeh has tied up with Vaarta.
Vaarta is one of the dailies from A.G.A.Publications Pvt Ltd.
A.G.A Publications Pvt Ltd is one of the companies in Sanghi Group
Sanghi Group was co-promoted by Gireesh Sanghi with his brothers.
Gireesh Sanghi is Congress M.P, Rajaya Sabha
Gireesh Sanghi is All India Vaish Federation National President.
Mahendra Mohan Gupta is on the Advisory Board of AIVF
Mahendra Mohan Gupta is Chairman of Dainik Jagran Group

Ramoji Group is headed by Ramoji Rao
Ramoji Rao is Founder & Chairman of Eenadu
Eenadu is the largest Telugu news daily in Andhra Pradesh.
Ramoji Group also owns ETV Network.
ETV Network produces content in Telugu, Bangla, Marathi, Kannada, Oriya, Gujarati, Urdu & Hindi.
Ramoji is reported to be close to Chandra Babu Naidu and supported of Telugu Desam Party.
Ushodaya Enterprises Pvt. Ltd s parent company is Ramoji Group.
Blackstone Group is reported to have invested Rs600 crore in UEL.

Deccan Chronicle Holdings Ltd brings out The Deccan Chronicle newspaper.
DCHL also brings out Andhra Bhoomi a telugu newspaper.
DCHL also brings out Asian Age .
DCHL became a publishing parter of The New York Times .
DCHL began publishing The International Herald Tribune
T.Venkatram Reddy is the Chairman of DCHL.
T.Venkatram Reddy is fromer MP, Rajhya Sabha from Congress.
M.J.Akbar was Editor-in-Chief of Deccan Chronicle and Asian Age.
M.J.Akbar is Founder and Chairman of the fortnightly the Covert.
M.J. Akbar worked at Times of India , Sunday & The Telegraph
M.J.Akbar was an Congress MLA from 1989 to 1991.
M.J.Akbar joined The Brookings Institution, Washington in 2006, as a Visiting Fellow on U.S. Policy Towards the Islamic World.
M.J.Akbar was a member of the Forum of Islamic Scholars and Intellectual held in Makkha al-Mukaramma in 2005.
M.J.Akbar s wife is Mallika Joseph.
Mallika Joseph worked at Times of India.

Y.S.Rajasekhara Reddy is the Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh.
YSR Reddy is from the Congress party (INC).
YSR Reddy s father, Raja Reddy, setup a degree college and a Polytechnic in Pulivendula.
YSR Reddy has said that his one year study at Andhra Loyola College (ALC), a Jesuit institution, influenced him so much that he handed over the Pulivendula colleges to the Loyola Group.
The YS family has established several educational institutions in Andhra Pradesh.
YSR Reddy s daughter is Sharmila.
Sharmila married Anil Kumar, Anil Kumar converted to Christianity after the marriage.
Anil Kumar set up Anil World Evangelism and is an active Evangelist.
YSR Reddy s son is YS Jagan Mohan Reddy.
YS Jagan is a youth Congress Leader.
YS Jagan is Chairman of Jagati Publications Pvt. Ltd.
Bhumna Karunakara Reddy is close to YSR Reddy.
Karunakara Reddy is the Chairman of Tirumala Tirupati Devasthanam.
JPPL publishes the newspaper Sakshi.
Chandra Babu Naidu has claimed that Lanco group was forced to invest in JPPL.
L. Sridhar is alleged to have made the investment from Lanco Group.
L Sridhar is Lanco Infratech s Vice Chairman
L Sridhar s brother is L.Rajagopal.
L.Rajagopal joined Congress in 2003.
L Rajagopal is the son-in-law of P.Upendra.
P.Upendra is a former Minister from Congress.
Lanco Group s Chairman is L. Rajagopal
Andhra Prabha is a telugu newspaper started in 1938.
Andhra Prabha is owned by The New Indian Express Group.

Andhra Jyothi is a telugu newspaper.
Andhra Jyothi s Managing Director is Vemuri Radhakrishna.

SUN TV Network is owned by Kalanidhi Maran.
Kalanidhi Maran is the Chairman & Managing Director of SUN TV Network.
SUN TV network owns: Sun TV, Gemini TV, Teja TV, Surya TV, Kiran TV, Udaya TV, Surjo TV among other channels.
Kalanidhi Maran owns the tamil daily Dinakaran .
Dinakaran was started by a former DMK Minister K.P.Kandasamy.
Kalanidhi Maran s brother is Dayanidhi Maran.
Dayanidhi Maran was Minister of Communications and IT in the UPA government.
Kalanidhi Maran s father was Murasoli Maran.
Murasoli Maran was a Union Minister from the DMK party.
Murasoli Maran edited a tamil daily Murasoli .
Murasoli Maran was an editor to The Rising Sun a English weekly.
Murasoli Maran as a publisher published the following tamil magazines: Kungumam, Muththaram, Vannathirai & Sumangali.
Murasoli Maran s uncle is M.Karunanidhi.
M.Karunanidhi is Chief Minister of Tamil Nadu, from the DMK party.
M.Karunanidhi launched Kalaignar TV in 2007.
M.K.Azhagiri owns Kalaignar TV.
M.K.Azhagiri is M.Karunanidhi s son.
M.K.Stalin is another son of the M.Karunanidhi..
M.K.Stalin was named after Joseph Stalin.
Joseph Stalin was the authoritarian leader of the Soviet Union.
M.K.Stalin is the Minister for Rural Development and Local Administration in Tamil Nadu.
Kanimozhi is one of the daughters of M.Karunanidhi.
Kanimozhi was a sub-editor for the The Hindu .
Kanimohi was Editor in Charge of Kungumam a tamil weekly.
Kanimozhi became a Rajya Sabha member in 2007.
Kanimozhi conducted programs in SUN TV and Vijay TV.
Kanimozhi s second husband G.Aravindan is Singapore based Tamil literary figure.

Dina Thanthi a tamil daily was founded bu Si.Pa.Aditanar.
Aditanar s second son is Sivanthi Athithan.
Sivanthi Athithan owns Dina Thanthi.
Aditanar had launced the tamil evening daily Malai Murasu .
Aditanar set up Malar Publications Ltd.
Malar Publications Ltd. Brings out the tamil evening newspaper Malai Malar.
Balasubramanian Adityan son of Sivanthi Athithan managers Malar Publications Ltd.
B.Adityan set up Air Media Network Pvt Ltd (AMN)
AMN is into cable distribution, content productions and broadcasting.
AMN owns AMN TV
AMN has produced content for FM radio, All India Radio, Doordarshan, Vijay TV.

Dina Mani is a tamil newspaper.
Dina Mani is owned by The New Indian Express Group. (NIEG)
NIEG owns Kannadaprabha, Andhraprabha, Malaylamvarikha, Indiavarta and Expressbuzz.
NIEG also owns Cinemaexpress & Tamilanexpress

STAR Vijay TV is a tamil TV channel.
Vijay TV is owned by STAR TV
STAR TV is owned by News Corporation based in Hong Kong.
News Corporation is owned by Rupert Murdoch.
Fox Entertainment Group is a subsidiary of News Corporation.
FEG owns Fox News Channel, in USA.
Fox News is a conservative, pro-church Republican Party channel in US
News Corporation owns the The Wall Street Journal
Jaya TV is a tamil TV channel.
Jaya TV is owned by Jaya Network.
Jaya Network is owned by J.Jayalalitha
Jayalalitha was the former Chief Minister of Tamil Nadu (AIADMK party)

Makkal TV is owned by Makkal Tholaikatchi

Act Now for Harmony and Democracy s (ANHAD) Founding and Managing Trustee is Shabnam Hashmi
Shabnam s father was a freedom fighter.
Shabnam went to USSR on a cultural exchange scholarship for six years.
Shabham is married to Gauhar Raza.
KN Panikkar is a Founding trustee of ANHAD
Panikkar is an Indian Marxist Historian.
Panikkar was the Vice Chancellor of Sree Sankarcharya Sanskrit University, Kalady, Kerala.
Panikkar received Homi Bhabha Senior Fellowship.
Panikkar was awarded Padma Bhushan.
Harsh Mander is a Founding trustee of ANHAD
Harsh Mander is a Human Rights activist, author and was in the IAS.
Harsh Mander was close to Ajit Jogi
Harsh Mander, born into Sikh faith, was in-charge of the relief camps in Indore during the 1984 riots.
Harsh Mander served as Managing Director of SC/ST Finance Corporation.
Harsh Mander was the Director of ActionAid India.
Ajit Jogi was the Chief Minister of Chhatisgarh.
Ajit Jogi is from the Congress party (INC).
It is claimed that after Ajit Jogi, a tribal Christian became the CM the rate of Christian conversions has gone up.
Harsh Mander received the 2002 Rev. M.A.Thomas National Human Rights Award
Rev M.A.Thomas National Human Rights Award was awarded by Vigil India Movement.
Shubha Mudgal is a trustee of ANHAD
Shubha s parents Skand and Jaya Gupta were professors of English literature at Allahabad University.
Shubha s grand-father Prof. P.C.Gupta was also a professor at Allahabad University.
Shubha s first husband was Justice Mukul Mudgal of Delhi High Court.
Shubha is currently married to Aneesh Pradan, a tabla player.
Shubha received Padma Shri.
Shubha has received several awards in the field of music.
Kamla Bhasin is a trustee of ANHAD
Kamla is an Indian feminist.
Kamla was a lecturer in the Orientation Centre of the German Foundation for Developing Countries, Bad Honnef, West Germany.
Kamla was the Development Secretary of Seva Mandir, Udaipur.
Saeed Akhtar Mirza is a trustee of ANHAD
Saeed Mirza is a writer and director in Hindi films and television.
Saeed Mirza s father is Akhtar Mirza
Akhtar Mirza was a noted film script writer.

Asianet Communications Limited (ACL) has a majority stake in Asianet TV.
ACL is owned by Jupiter Entertainment Ventures Limited (JEVL).
JEVL is a subsidiary of Jupiter Capitals Ltd.
The other media outlets of ACL are: Asianet News, Asianet Plus, Best FM 95, Asianet Suvarana, Suvarna News, Asianet Sitara and Sitara News.
Rajeev Chandrasekhar is the Chairman & Editor-in-chief.
Rajeev Chandrasekar entered Rajya Sabha in 2006.
Rajeev Chandrasekar s uncle is M.K.Narayanan
M.K.Narayanan is National Security Advisor
M.K.Narayanan headed the Intelligence Bureau from 1987 to 1990.

Malayalam daily, Mathrubhumi, is owned by M P Virendrakumar
Virendrakumar is a MP through Janata Dal (Secular), from Kerala
In Kerala, Deva Gowda’s Janata Dal (Secular) party is a constituent of Left Democratic Front
Latest Editor of Mathrubhumi is Kesava Menon
Kesava Menon was the Associate Editor of The Hindu before taking up this position

Shashi Tharoor is an Indian Diplomat.
Shashi is the son of late Chandran Tharoor.
Chandran was a journalist working for Amrita Bazar Patrika of Calcutta.
Chandran headed “The Statesman” in 1959.
Shashi Tharoor is going to contest as INC (Congress) candidate in 2009.
Ishaan and Kanishk are twin sons of Shashi.
Ishaan lives in Hong Kong and works for “Time” magazine.
Kanishk lives in London and works for “OpenDemocracy”.
Shobha Tharoor Srinivasan is a sister of Shashi.
Smita Tharoor is another sister of Shashi.
Ragini Tharoor Srinivasan is daughter of Shobha.
Ragini is the editor of “India Currents”.
Shobha writes in “India Currents”
India Currents is an Indian American monthly.
Shashi’s first wife was Tilottama Mukherji from Kolkata.
Tilottama was/is a journalist and scholar.
Sahshi’s second wife is Christ Giles, a Canadian.
Christa is Deputy Secretary of the United Nations Disarmament Commission.
Mukundan Unni was Shashi’s maternal uncle.
Tharoor Parameswar was Chandran Tharoor’s elder brother.
Parameswar was the founder publisher of the Indian edition of “Reader’s Digest”.
Param resurrected & presided the Advertising Club of Bombay.
Param was also the Advertising Manager of Amrita Bazar Patrika.

Shobhana Bhartia is the Chairperson and Editorial Director of Hindustan Times group
Shobhana is the daughter of KK Birla; grand daughter of GD Birla.
KK Birla joined INC (Congress) party in 1984.
KK Birla was later elected Rajya Sabha member in 1984.
Shobhana is married to Shyam Sunder Bhartia
Shyam is the Chariman of Jubliant Organosys Ltd, a Pharma company
Shyam is the son of late Mohan Lal Bhartia.
Shamit Bhartia and Priyavrat Bhartia are their sons
Shamit is a Director at the Hindustan Times group.
Shobhana was nominated for Rajya Sabha in 2006.
Shobhana is politically affiliated to INC (Congress).
She was nominated by UPA headed by Sonia Gandhi.
Shobhana was a 2005 Padma Shree award. This was after UPA formed the government in 2004.
Priyavrat is a Director at the Hindustan Times group.
Shamit heads franchises of Dominoes Pizza and Hot Breads.
Shamit also looks after the chain store Monday to Sunday
Shobhana is a close family friend of Scindias.
Late Madhavrao Scindia was a Minister from the INC (Congress) party.
Jyotiraditya Scindia is Madhavrao s son.
Jyotiraditya is a MP from the INC (Congress) party.
Karan Thapar writes a weekly column in Hindustan Times.
Vir Sanghvi writes two columns Counter Point and Rude Food
Barkha Dutt writes the column Third Eye
Sonal Kalra is a editor of HT City a supplement of Hindustan Times and writes a column.

- Joseph Bain D’Souza was CEO of a housing project in which Mrinal Gore, PB Samant and Suresh Narvekar were trustees.
- N. Ram was a founder of Students Federation of India, CPI(M)’s student wing.
- N. Ram’s niece is married to Dayanidhi Maran.
- Joseph D’Souza is the head of All India Christian Council.
- Dalit Freedom Network operates out of a church in Colorado. Melody Divine is part of DFN and Melody Divine works for Arizona Congressman Trent Franks.
- Joseph D’Souza is listed in Pat Robertson’s 700 club, a group for fundamentalist Christians.
- Dalit Freedom Network is a member of the Evangelical Council for Financial Accountability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

BREAKING NEWS: श्रीनगर पुलिस ने यासीन मलिक को हिरासत में लिया...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan: I feel honoured not to be invited, says Mani Shankar Aiyar - The Economic Times
This guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

TejasMk3 said:


> Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan: I feel honoured not to be invited, says Mani Shankar Aiyar - The Economic Times. This guy



Well he is Rubbish


----------



## The Huskar

Jason bourne said:


> BREAKING NEWS: श्रीनगर पुलिस ने यासीन मलिक को हिरासत में लिया...


Really.Now Geelani and co. will kick up a shitstorm in J&K.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

Sidak said:


> View attachment 113848


Most secular cartoon ever.


----------



## Parul

The Huskar said:


> Most secular cartoon ever.



Err...Caroot with NaMo and Secular... Kadi vi nahi.


----------



## The Huskar

Major Cabinet reshuffle likely soon

NAGPUR: Union minister of state for information & broadcasting Prakash Javadekar on Sunday launched a counter-offensive on the issue of Doordarshan broadcasting RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat's annual Vijayadashmi speech live and dropped hints of a "major reshuffle" of the Cabinet in coming weeks.

Speaking on the controversy, Javadekar said he did not force DD to telecast the speech, but in fact lifted restrictions imposed by the previous government. "I wonder why the previous government had not allowed telecast of RSS chief's address all these years. Other channels were covering the speech but no one is complaining," Javadekar said. 

Javadekar then suggested there would be a "major reshuffle" in the Cabinet either in October third week or in December around the winter session of Parliament. 

The Union minister also said the government's crackdown on black money was sending shivers down the spine of Congress leaders and that the Supreme Court had lauded the steps taken by the Centre. "We're getting information from such countries and we will soon make the reports public," he said. 

Asked about his ministerial colleague Nitin Gadkari's statement regarding the possibilities of post-poll alliance with either the Shiv Sena or NCP in Maharashtra, Javadekar, who also holds the charge of environment and forest, said he hadn't heard of it. 

"All these talks are figment of imagination and there are no such plans as we are confident of winning 160 seats, which is way ahead of the majority mark of 145/288 seats," he told reporters. 

On BJP's Maharashtra CM chief candidate, the minister said the party would announce the name after securing absolute majority. "We've many good and talented candidates to lead the state," he said. 

Stating that environment conservation and development must go hand in hand, Javadekar said, "We have initiated a slew of measures in this regard aiming at zero defect and effect. We've made norms more stringent for cement industries which are the largest polluters. We're also installing round-the-clock sensors on all rivers, which would monitor pollution levels. As a first step, this has been planned in case of Ganga. The monitoring would be done by the Union ministry." 

On Vidarbha demand, the minister said his party was committed to the creation of a separate state, but it would not be an issue during the forthcoming elections. "The allegations of BJP dividing Maharashtra are baseless. The statehood demand stems from the fact that Vidarbha was neglected over the years by the earlier government," Javadekar said. 

On farmer suicides, Javadekar blamed the former agriculture minister Sharad Pawar for pursuing wrong policies. "We had demanded implementation of the MS Swaminathan formula for fixing MSP for agricultural crops which would have benefited the farmers. But, Pawar refused," Javadekar said.


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519226295658352640


----------



## danger007

Indrani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519226295658352640


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Attendance.gov.in | Dashboard Modi govt launches website to track attendance of babus Attendance.gov.in: Modi government launches website to track attendance of government employees - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indrani

*MODI BREAK THE VADRA WINDOW*





_By drawing the Election Commission’s attention to the Vadra-DLF land scam, Narendra Modi has brought the fight to Bhupinder Singh Hooda Government._


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## Ammyy

Jayalalita to remain in jail .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

AIADMK supporters trolled by media ... I have seen they used firecrackers but in reality her bail rejected by court.


----------



## TejasMk3

Yeah, they were showing aiadmk people celebrating..


then denied bail


----------



## Nova2

Lol it was all over the media ,at first i thought she has been granted a bail,but then comes this news....
Jayalalithaa’s bail plea rejected by Karnataka high court in disproportionate assets case- The Times of India

Looks like now she would try shifting to some jail in TN after her bail's been rejected !

@Indrani @TejasMk3 guys i hav a question.......would a rent taken from a tenant by an NRI landlord would be legally taxable? And if yes then how?,i mean like is there any law for that?


----------



## TejasMk3

Nova2 said:


> Lol it was all over the media ,at first i thought she has been granted a bail,but then comes this news....
> Jayalalithaa’s bail plea rejected by Karnataka high court in disproportionate assets case- The Times of India
> 
> Looks like now she would try shifting to some jail in TN after her bail's been rejected !
> 
> @Indrani @TejasMk3 guys i hav a question.......would a rent taken from a tenant by an NRI landlord would be legally taxable? And if yes then how?,i mean like is there any law for that?



Not an expert on this, but from google, Income Tax on Rent earned by NRI’s in India 
It seems yes, and there are many conditions aswell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519505203213529088


----------



## Jason bourne

"@HTMumbai: Rahul Gandhi commits blooper, calls @narendramodi 'opposition leader'


----------



## paranoiarocks




----------



## jha

BJP alliance set to secure a majority in Maharashtra polls


----------



## Parul




----------



## JanjaWeed

lol.. another addition to Pappupedia! Amit Shah is right... this guy shouldn't be allowed to open his mouth! 






@arp2041 @Nair saab @Sidak @ranjeet @jha @Star Wars @Jason bourne @Indrani @GURU DUTT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> BJP alliance set to secure a majority in Maharashtra polls



I watched glimpse of Raj Thakreys Interview on some news channel. He was appreciating NaMo. Is their a chance of alliance bw BJP or MNS?


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> I watched glimpse of Raj Thakreys Interview on some news channel. He was appreciating NaMo. Is their a chance of alliance bw BJP or MNS?



thats wierd, he was just blaming him for being communal not 1 week back ...


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. another addition to Pappupedia! Amit Shah is right... this guy shouldn't be allowed to open his mouth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @Nair saab @Sidak @ranjeet @jha @Star Wars @Jason bourne @Indrani @GURU DUTT



He is Kapil Sharma of Indian Politics.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> I watched glimpse of Raj Thakreys Interview on some news channel. He was appreciating NaMo. Is their a chance of alliance bw BJP or MNS?


He is just hoping to be part of NDA. But he knows very well the BJP & SS will get back together once the elections are over!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> thats wierd, he was just blaming him for being communal not 1 week back ...



Politics is weird.


----------



## TejasMk3

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. another addition to Pappupedia! Amit Shah is right... this guy shouldn't be allowed to open his mouth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @arp2041 @Nair saab @Sidak @ranjeet @jha @Star Wars @Jason bourne @Indrani @GURU DUTT



So many people yawning in that video  The best one at 0:04

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> I watched glimpse of Raj Thakreys Interview on some news channel. He was appreciating NaMo. Is their a chance of alliance bw BJP or MNS?



Raj Thakrey's career is a s good as gone. All he is doing is just to keep his party in contention in at least few seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> So many people yawning in that video  The best one at 0:04


true... everyone, including Pappu pretending to be awake! Bit like this one..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

@arp2041

Still no involvement of NIA in Burdwan blast case. It's a disappointment that Center is not serious enough with a national security issue of this gravity. You know agencies like NSG or NIA do not need any state approval at all, just a nod from center is more than enough. Sorry to say, West Bengal BJP is playing cheap game here.


----------



## arp2041

scorpionx said:


> @arp2041
> 
> Still no involvement of NIA in Burdwan blast case. It's a disappointment that Center is not serious enough with a national security issue of this gravity. You know agencies like NSG or NIA do not need any state approval at all, just a nod from center is more than enough. Sorry to say, West Bengal BJP is playing cheap game here.



Nope.

(don't know all the technicalities but this is what i think) NIA don't need permission when there is a TERRORIST attack, but there was no TERRORIST attack in the case, it was just PLANNING. NIA still needs permission from state govt. but center can still INVOKE a clause but then again aren't there people who will start accusing Modi of being a dictator if that clause is INVOKED??


----------



## scorpionx

arp2041 said:


> Nope.
> 
> (don't know all the technicalities but this is what i think) NIA don't need permission when there is a TERRORIST attack, but there was no TERRORIST attack in the case, it was just PLANNING. NIA still needs permission from state govt. but center can still INVOKE a clause but then again aren't there people who will start accusing Modi of being a dictator if that clause is INVOKED??



_(5) Notwithstanding anything contained in this section, if the Central Government is of the opinion that
a Scheduled Offence has been committed which is required to be investigated under this Act, it may, suo
motu, direct the Agency to investigate the said offence.(NIA act,2008)_

No mate. Depending upon the gravity of the situation, the center can start an investigation of its own. Its a terrorist group working on Indian soil with International agenda. Unfortunately it has not been taken seriously yet, especially when the State is not apt to make proper inquiry in these cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

scorpionx said:


> _(5) Notwithstanding anything contained in this section, if the Central Government is of the opinion that
> a Scheduled Offence has been committed which is required to be investigated under this Act, it may, suo
> motu, direct the Agency to investigate the said offence.(NIA act,2008)_
> 
> No mate. Depending upon the gravity of the situation, the center can start an investigation of its own. Its a terrorist group working on Indian soil with International agenda. Unfortunately it has not been taken seriously yet, especially when the State is not apt to make proper inquiry in these cases.




ZeeNews: BJP demands WB CM's statement on Burdwan blast
BJP demands WB CM's statement on Burdwan blast | Zee News

Bhai thoda sabr rakho


----------



## scorpionx

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai thoda sabr rakho


Bro, a lot of explosives and documents have been destroyed. Mamata wanted it to be shown like a minor local crime. Just saying that vital time is running out. It is not the time for politics, but swift action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

scorpionx said:


> Bro, a lot of explosives and documents have been destroyed. Mamata wanted it to be shown like a minor local crime. Just saying that vital time is running out. It is not the time for politics, but swift action.


bhai.. swift action karne se secularism katre pe aayega. aapko pata nahi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

JanjaWeed said:


> bhai.. swift action karne se secularism katre pe aayega. aapko pata nahi?


I never knew government is so much concerned about secularism over national security.


----------



## JanjaWeed

scorpionx said:


> I never knew government is so much concerned about secularism over national security.



oh yes.. Secularism is paramount. Afterall how can we forget Sushil Kumar Shinde's advise to law enforcement agencies, asking them to be extra cautious while dealing with 'secular' suspects!


----------



## scorpionx

JanjaWeed said:


> oh yes.. Secularism is paramount. Afterall how can we forget Sushil Kumar Shinde's advise to law enforcement agencies, asking them to be extra cautious while dealing with 'secular' suspects!


Shinde may go to hell. Quite interesting to see that politicization of the issue is so much popular here.


----------



## JanjaWeed

scorpionx said:


> Shinde may go to hell. Quite interesting to see that politicization of the issue is so much popular here.


c'mon.. we have seen worst than that. It still hurts me to hear about the tears running down Madamji's eyes when 'secular' guys had to encounter the encounter!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@scorpionx JUST would say one line ------------------> YOU (& MANY MANY more people) STILL don't know who Modi & SHAH (esp. SHAH) are...............!!!


----------



## scorpionx

JanjaWeed said:


> c'mon.. we have seen worst than that. It still hurts me to hear about the tears running down Madamji's eyes when 'secular' guys had to encounter the encounter!


Secularism does not shade tears for terrorists, self interest does. And that does not explain the present inaction here. Sorry, for hurting your sentiments.



arp2041 said:


> @scorpionx JUST would say one line ------------------> YOU (& MANY MANY more people) STILL don't know who Modi & SHAH (esp. SHAH) are...............!!!


Let's see then and keep educating ourselves.


----------



## JanjaWeed

scorpionx said:


> Secularism does not shade tears for terrorists, self interest does. And that does not explain the present inaction here. Sorry, for hurting your sentiments.



I know.. but it's going to take time to reverse the trend. incidents like this doesn't find mega space in liberal media.. neither these are worrisome for 'secular' political parties. But DD telecasting a speech of Mohan Bhagwat is a major catastrophe, You seems to be the odd one here advocating Central govt to get involved in WB case. However the flag bearers don't think it's that serious. Hell.. even left wing parties in Bengal are staying away from getting to the bottom of this case.


----------



## scorpionx

JanjaWeed said:


> I know.. but it's going to take time to reverse the trend. incidents like this doesn't find mega space in liberal media.. neither these are worrisome for 'secular' political parties. But DD telecasting a speech of Mohan Bhagwat is a major catastrophe, You seems to be the odd one here advocating Central govt to get involved in WB case. However the flag bearers don't think it's that serious. Hell.. even left wing parties in Bengal are staying away from getting to the bottom of this case.


Bhai, local media ne acchi coverage dii hai iis mamle ko. Former CoAS, former NSGs too are demanding nia asap. Every political party is asking for proper investigation except TMC. So why complicating things here?


----------



## JanjaWeed

scorpionx said:


> Bhai, local media ne acchi coverage dii hai iis mamle ko. Former CoAS, former NSGs too are demanding nia asap. Every political party is asking for proper investigation except TMC. So why complicating things here?


I'm not averse to the idea of central agencies investigating this issue. However there will be other 'secular' state governments including very own DIDIji, will be crying foul about central's assault on federal structure in India & undermining the state's jurisdiction in such cases. Afterall shoe is in the other foot now. It's the previous state governments, including Modi's in Gujarat was instrumental in limiting the powers on NIA when then central HM Chidambaram was all for giving free hand to the agency to investigate any terror related incidents anywhere in India without the consent of state governments. Oh well.. maybe it's time to revisit those clauses & do away with the restrictions!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhai some news channel showing india deployed brahmos at the border is it true ?


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai some news channel showing india deployed brahmos at the border is it true ?



Yes.. in 3 sectors ... Now dont ask names..



scorpionx said:


> Bro, a lot of explosives and documents have been destroyed. Mamata wanted it to be shown like a minor local crime. Just saying that vital time is running out. It is not the time for politics, but swift action.



No Swift action as of now. They are waiting for TMC and its terror squad to commit a bigger blunder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519763108936445952

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paranoiarocks



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Arun Jaitley: 'If Pakistan persists with adventurism, our forces will make cost of this adventurism unaffordable for it...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paranoiarocks

*Myra MacDonald*‏@myraemacdonald
Key point on #Kashmir: India gains by preserving the status quo. It retains Kashmir & reinforces idea of LoC as international border >

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

@Roybot sirji wo jo aap ek do zaid hamid ke accounts chalate ho uske liye new content


----------



## TejasMk3

paranoiarocks said:


> Key point on #Kashmir: India gains by preserving the status quo. It retains Kashmir & reinforces idea of LoC as international border >


We have never accepted LoC as the international border though have we. AFAIK That was at best, the unofficial stance of the previous govt under sellout singh. In fact accepting that would actually be Pak's gain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

TejasMk3 said:


> We have never accepted LoC as the international border though have we. AFAIK That was at best, the unofficial stance of the previous govt under sellout singh. In fact accepting that would actually be Pak's gain.


LOL indias position is LOC ko international border bano since AGES,even in 1972 shimla accord indira wanted this .


----------



## Levina

mearashidkhan80 said:


> we as indians should know who our real enemy is by now !you see we are retaliating to pakistans aggression's and similarly Israel is defending itself against hamas's aggression's but hypocrites like @levina tries to justify her blind jewish hatred by defaming Israel calling it a terrorist state what a SHAME !!are we also a terrorist state @levina?do you want us not to act?



@dropithard I know you got banned on that thread and I knew you would be back here to target me.

If you dont stop your nonsense I'm gonna report you.


----------



## Levina

mearashidkhan80 said:


> ok jew hater like i care about getting banned i could create a million more i'ds don't worry about that keep up with the bullshit nobody cares israel will continue to kill more islamic terrorists and so will india under modi



why are you desperately after me?
I am no jew hater and I dont have to prove this to you again and again.

I'm reporting you.


----------



## Levina

mearashidkhan80 said:


> you are a muslim do not hide your real identity are you ashamed of your religion?


Shut up!!

@Horus @Jungibaaz @Chak Bamu @Emmie 

This guy has been targetting me and this is his duplicate id after his other id @dropithard got banned.
this is his confession...


mearashidkhan80 said:


> ok jew hater like* i care about getting banned i could create a million more i'ds don't worry about tha*t keep up with the bullshit nobody cares israel will continue to kill more islamic terrorists and so will india under modi


----------



## Levina

mearashidkhan80 said:


> exposed!!!ok terrorist everyone watch out for them Bombs Beneath her Burqa she might explode and kill all hindus and jews around her


god!!
you and your nonsense!!

I dont have a religion...and there are many on this forum who know my real identity.
You dont have to worry about the burqa!!

I am not gonna reply to ur ludicrous statements after this.


----------



## TejasMk3

I dont even......Is this even politics related?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Indrani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519763108936445952



Zee news have interviewed Mahendra Reddy. Worth watching.


----------



## Indrani

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Zee news have interviewed Mahendra Reddy. Worth watching.



Yeah I saw that. The media mafia is trying intimidation tactics though. The gall of these people to approach the employers of tweeters and then also from the other side of their mouth calling for freedom of speech. It is illegal in US to approach the employers for subjects not related to job. Hope they dock NDTV and Sarah Jacob for millions of dollars. Also one more thing. Sarah Jacobs is Montek Singh Ahluwalia's daughter.



TejasMk3 said:


> I dont even......Is this even politics related?
> 
> 
> View attachment 121331



Bharat mata ne Oscar awards ka party gown pehena hua hai. Abhi wardrobe malfunction bhi kardenge yeh Secular log Bharat Mata ka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Indrani said:


> Yeah I saw that. The media mafia is trying intimidation tactics though. The gall of these people to approach the employers of tweeters and then also from the other side of their mouth calling for freedom of speech. It is illegal in US to approach the employers for subjects not related to job. Hope they dock NDTV and Sarah Jacob for millions of dollars. Also one more thing. Sarah Jacobs is Montek Singh Ahluwalia's daughter.



Wow. Interesting bit of Information. Mony python is a xtian ? or is it the wife ? 

I hope they file a case against this secular xtian journalist for criminal intimidation so that the next time she lands in the US, she goes straight to Jail.


----------



## Indrani

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Wow. Interesting bit of Information. Mony python is a xtian ? or is it the wife ?
> 
> I hope they file a case against this secular xtian journalist for criminal intimidation so that the next time she lands in the US, she goes straight to Jail.



Don't know. I just found that out from the tweets of Dr. Pradhan. But figures how NDTV is stuffed with all congrezzie traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Indrani said:


> Bharat mata ne Oscar awards ka party gown pehena hua hai. Abhi wardrobe malfunction bhi kardenge yeh Secular log Bharat Mata ka


Yeah I did notice that...felt really out of place!


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> I dont even......Is this even politics related?
> 
> 
> View attachment 121331


WTF is that? then again.. they do have an alien member right at the top left hand corner of the poster!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Assembly polls: Chand Mohammad returns as Chander Mohan for votes - News18.com

Assembly polls: Chand Mohammad returns as Chander Mohan for votes 

The former deputy CM of Haryana, who grabbed headlines as Chand Mohammad due to his much talked about love affair with Fiza, is back in the assembly poll fray with his original name - Chander Mohan.

According to a report, nearly six years after he left his wife for Anuradha Bali alias Fiza, he was seen campaigning to garner support for his candidature.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

Poison found in Sunanda Pushkar's viscera report: Sources | Zee News


Hmmm!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Assembly polls: Chand Mohammad returns as Chander Mohan for votes - News18.com
> 
> Assembly polls: Chand Mohammad returns as Chander Mohan for votes
> 
> The former deputy CM of Haryana, who grabbed headlines as Chand Mohammad due to his much talked about love affair with Fiza, is back in the assembly poll fray with his original name - Chander Mohan.
> 
> According to a report, nearly six years after he left his wife for Anuradha Bali alias Fiza, he was seen campaigning to garner support for his candidature.



Hehehehe.


----------



## Star Wars

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Assembly polls: Chand Mohammad returns as Chander Mohan for votes - News18.com
> 
> Assembly polls: Chand Mohammad returns as Chander Mohan for votes
> 
> The former deputy CM of Haryana, who grabbed headlines as Chand Mohammad due to his much talked about love affair with Fiza, is back in the assembly poll fray with his original name - Chander Mohan.
> 
> According to a report, nearly six years after he left his wife for Anuradha Bali alias Fiza, he was seen campaigning to garner support for his candidature.



@JanjaWeed @Sidak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> @JanjaWeed @Sidak


Lol.. realisation of the fact that secular name doesn't get you votes any more!


----------



## paranoiarocks

@JanjaWeed @levina 
itna dare hue maine zaidu ko kabhi nahi dekha ,he acknowledged severe beating .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

paranoiarocks said:


> @JanjaWeed @levina
> itna dare hue maine zaidu ko kabhi nahi dekha ,he acknowledged severe beating .
> View attachment 121660


Lol...Pak army is cautious...haha. Maybe he should get on his horse & start his gazawa e hind with rest of his monkey brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520182545162698752


@JanjaWeed @ranjeet @scorpionx @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520182545162698752
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @scorpionx @levina


& look who he tagged!


----------



## Jason bourne

Gujrats palitana became the first pure vegetarian city in the world ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

NEW DELHI — Beware, o lollygagging Indian bureaucrats. If it was not already apparent that Prime Minister Narendra Modi would display a schoolmaster’s intolerance for laxity, *the recent introduction of an electronic monitoring system — capable of registering the daily entry and exit times of 100,000 government officials — has made the situation abundantly clear*.

The system, accessible to the public on the website attendance.gov.in, began working in early October, providing a digital dashboard that *so far displays the comings and goings of more than 50,600 employees spread across 150 departments.*

The rollout of the Biometric Attendance System coincided with an article in *The Times of India that said that the Bharatiya Janata Party’s president had fitted the vehicles of party members campaigning for state legislative elections with GPS units*, *gathering real-time evidence that they are, in fact, on the trail and not lingering in hotel lounges. Party officials would not confirm the report.*

Many ordinary Indians have little love for bureaucrats, who are widely viewed as corrupt, indolent and obfuscating, and Mr. Modi’s pledge of toughness was a central message of his campaign. The arrival of the new government was accompanied by rumors — widely circulated but never confirmed — that his office maintained a list of officials with regular tee-times at exclusive golf courses and kept tabs on who was meeting whom in hotel clubs.

Voters approached last week expressed full-throated approval of the planned surveillance.

“My own uncle is a government servant and we see him go into the office at 11 and so on,” said Shubham Tiwari, 20, a graduate student. “What kind of work will they do when there is not one iota of self-discipline? As it is, all the babus do is pass on files,” he added, using a colloquial term for bureaucrats. “At least they should do that with punctuality.”

Vridhi Kapani, 21, an interior designer, complained that every time she visited a bank or government office, “we mostly find babus out for tea breaks or some other.” She called the notion of GPS surveillance “fabulous,” and complained only that it was too limited, recommending that political figures should also be tracked on hidden cameras, “to see how they are bribing people for votes.”

*The new system requires government employees to register their presence at the entrance to their offices using a biometric scan of a fingerprint or iris.* As the system went live, some longtime civil servants acknowledged to Indian news organizations the practice of “proxy attendance,” in which employees would fail to show up for long stretches but, with colleagues’ assistance, register as present in the department’s attendance diary.

There were also some voices of caution. Pratap Bhanu Mehta, a respected political analyst, wrote that biometric tracking of government employees might turn out to be counterproductive, establishing a system that “would probably produce more gaming of the system than genuine performance.”

“It is a mistake to think that discipline can replace the need for trust,” he wrote. “At most, it displaces trust. But the harm it produces is to create a culture of suspicion, where distrust becomes the norm.”

But Mr. Mehta’s warning was clearly not fully convincing to all the readers of the daily Indian Express newspaper, a number of whom posted incredulous online comments in response, lustily endorsing the surveillance plan. “Sir, Have you been to a Government office before?” one of them read. “If you have dealt with the same, I’m sure you’ll have a diametrically opposite view on this matter.”

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/12/world/asia/in-india-government-tracks-its-own.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet don't know what he meant......................... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521237783583543296

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet don't know what he meant.........................
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521237783583543296


well.. few of the outcomes are quite blatant here. First & foremost... SS & BJP's roles would have swapped. So far SS was big bro of BJP in Mahararshtra, after elections it would be other way around. SS was blocking BJP from doing any sort of business with either NCP or with MNS in the past. Now.. SS will have no say in how BJP will conduct it's business with other regional parties of Maharashtra. After elections BJP will be spoiled for choices. Both SS & NCP will be eager to join the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521233172852256768

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Marxist

*Reality check for Vadra
*
Gandhi family son-in-law Robert Vadra found himself in a fracas in the Capital's power park, Lodi Garden, the other day. He was there for his usual morning run when he's in Delhi. After finishing his run, he went to his usual spot to do pushups and other exercises. He found that one of the two stones he had put there for his pushups had gone missing. According to eyewitnesses, *Vadra was furious and demanded that Lodi Garden staff be summoned to explain where the stone had vanished. A small crowd gathered and started taunting him*. This was probably his first brush with reality after ten years of Congress power.

The Statesman: Melting Pot -Arati R Jerath

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIC

JanjaWeed said:


> Lol...Pak army is cautious...haha. Maybe he should get on his horse & start his gazawa e hind with rest of his monkey brigade.



Zaid Hamid will come riding a flying donkey.


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet don't know what he meant.........................
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521237783583543296



yaar ye AS konse duniya sai aaye hai  Achanak 4-5 saal mai Modi or amit shah asman sai tapka aur desh ko badal diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> yaar ye AS konse duniya sai aaye hai  Achanak 4-5 saal mai Modi or amit shah asman sai tapka aur desh ko badal diya



Actually I started rating Amit Shah when I saw and heard about his strategy in Bengal. Just 1 year back BJP was unheard of. Suddenly Saradha, Malda blast and BD immigrants issue prop up and now people (on the ground in Bengal) are saying DIDI's days are numbered. BJP will form the next government

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

INDIC said:


> Zaid Hamid will come riding a flying donkey.


& will go back lying on donkey's back!


----------



## arp2041

Tridibans said:


> Actually I started rating Amit Shah when I saw and heard about his strategy in Bengal. Just 1 year back BJP was unheard of. Suddenly Saradha, Malda blast and BD immigrants issue prop up and now people (on the ground in Bengal) are saying DIDI's days are numbered. BJP will form the next government



I had seen that SHINE on his Bald head the first time i really put my attention on him (during aap ki adalat - before 2014 elections). 

This man who has not let one hair rest on his head, will not let ANY party in India to rest. He will WIPE out every other party, be it from NDA or not.

He once said that when it comes to strategy making form his party (BJP) then he is RUTHLESS!!

the decision to go solo in Maharashtra din't came out of the blue.............It was a proper planning from his side....he had conducted many surveys which said that BJP can get majority of it' own, then his masterstroke was to take NCP into confidence to go solo as well.........& here you will get a RESULT where for the first time in Maha you will get one party with full majority while others will get DECIMATED.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Dont watch or u'll die Laughing ...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=986763381380030

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519907670837309440

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Mike_Brando 

Changing my prediction..........

From NEAR simple Majority in Maha to ABSOLUTE majority of BJP, MNS/SS/NCP/Cong will end up cutting each others VS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Finally Rajnikanth is joining BJP in the presence of Narendra Modi after his current film shooting ends

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus




----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/521752253896486912
Mamata Banerjee's drawings are enough to terrorize both adults and children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*New Muslim party plans to ride Modi wave in Tamil Nadu*

CHENNAI: Going against conventional political wisdom, the newest Muslim party in Tamil Nadu, the All India Muslim Munnetra Kazhagam (AIMMK), has joined the BJP bandwagon. Celebrating its first anniversary year, the party plans to organize a 'national development conference' in January to gain some traction in the state. AIMMK founder president N K N Shathakkathullah told TOI that Prime Minister Narendra Modi has been invited to inaugurate the conference. 

A little-known garments trader, N K N Shathakkathullah reckons that at a time when Modi has grabbed world attention with his development agenda, Muslims in India should be part of this movement forward. He floated AIMMK in Chennai on August 17, 2013, hoping to position it as the only Muslim party to support the BJP-led NDA alliance prior to the Lok Sabha polls. "I led a five-member team to campaign for Modi in Varanasi," said Shathakkathullah, who first broke bread with Modi at an election rally in Chennai on February 8 where he was introduced by the then state BJP chief Pon Radhakrishnan. 

AIMMK wants to be seen as a progressive party that steers clear of traditional Muslim identity politics. Shathakkathullah says when he met Modi in February he asked that the BJP should not treat Muslims as a votebank. 

Observers say there may be space for a new political message in the Muslim community focusing on jobs, education and economic progress, but that may not translate into electoral dividends since Muslims account for only 6% of the state's population. Muslim parties often rely on the support of Dravidian parties to get their candidates elected. 

Asked about a new party like AIMMK, IUML leader and former Vellore MP Abdul Rahman was dismissive. "The BJP may like to have some Muslim organization on board to show it has the support of the minority community and may have induced some people to start a party with the word 'Muslim'," he said. 

Nevertheless, AIMMK aspires to field candidates in the 2016 assembly polls as part of the NDA alliance in the state. "We have asked for 25 MLA seats based on our assessment of our strength," Shathakkathullah told TOI. "We have a good presence in Erode, Trichy, Karur and Namakkal at present and are assessing our scope for growth in other places in the state," he said. 

According to political commentator G Satyamurthy, a new party like AIMMK will take five to 10 years to develop and must win one or two seats in the 2016 assembly polls to prove its strength. In the broad gameplan of the BJP to make inroads in TN, however, Muslim parties may at best have only a token presence, he said. 

New Muslim party plans to ride Modi wave in Tamil Nadu - The Times of India


----------



## TejasMk3

Shashi Tharoor sacked as Congress spokesman for 'praising Modi' - The Times of India


----------



## Tridibans

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Mike_Brando
> 
> Changing my prediction..........
> 
> From NEAR simple Majority in Maha to ABSOLUTE majority of BJP, MNS/SS/NCP/Cong will end up cutting each others VS.



Bhai aisa kya ho gaya ki absolute majority de diya 

BTW ,L here in my locality, atleast three local masjids are openly supporting BJP (all are Shia AFAIK)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

> *46% voting in Maharashtra till 3 pm*
> *50% voting in Haryana till 3 pm: Times Now*


So the people from rural areas do some out to vote while the city folks change the country by retweeting and liking stuff .


----------



## Jaat Rock

INLD will win in Haryana 
@ranjeet bhai which party you want in Haryana? 
I would love to see CM from INLD with or without BJP support


----------



## Star Wars

Seems Muslims are voting for SS , if this is true then Maha will have BJP and opposition as SS . Which means NCP and Congress will be decimated . I have a feeling this SS split was pre planned by both parties or at-least by BJP to split opposition votes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522311495036583936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522338427631456256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Mike_Brando 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522377743267151875

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522376842800795648

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Mike_Brando
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522377743267151875
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522376842800795648


Let's hope this one comes good & all those who were jizzin in their pants after by-poll results in UP & Bihar will be stuffing their face in a massive humble pie!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed what if the Alliance break up was a drama so that SS can end up getting some M votes & thus DECIMATING Cong?


----------



## Albatross

future of India under modi


----------



## Jason bourne

Albatross said:


> View attachment 134979
> 
> 
> 
> future of India under modi




Whats this ? 

As per chankya 

Maharastra bjp 152 
Hariyana bjp 52


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed what if the Alliance break up was a drama so that SS can end up getting some M votes & thus DECIMATING Cong?


Donno about pre-plan. But the alliance will end up with more seats than expected prior to the break up. Whichever way you look at it, it's a masterstroke by AS & Modi. They killed many birds with this one move. They will end up being the dominating party, guaranteed CMship.. & the break up of Cong & NCP alliance.



Jason bourne said:


> Whats this ?
> 
> As per chankya
> 
> Maharastra bjp 152
> Hariyana bjp 52


I will go with Chanakya. That's the most credible survey in today's date.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522386737826250753


----------



## IndoCarib

Albatross said:


> View attachment 134979
> 
> 
> 
> future of India under modi


 
If that makes you have good nights sleep, so be it.


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> I will go with Chanakya. That's the most credible survey in today's date.



Oh Bhai....maine pehley hi keh diya tha?


----------



## kurup

Albatross said:


> View attachment 134979
> 
> 
> future of India under modi


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Albatross said:


> View attachment 134979
> 
> 
> 
> future of India under modi


Abey loduchand you want to make Khalistan in U.P? map to dhang se bana leta

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Oh Bhai....maine pehley hi keh diya tha?


yaar.. mere ko lagta hai tu kudh chanakya poll chalata hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BannuTorkham

BJP is getting a clear mandate... 

at max 4-5 seats away from simple majority..

but a clear mandate nonetheless


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522400978109091840
look at this wench... all hopes are lost. & now it's BJP vs SS. Congress nowhere to be seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Cong was clinging on to the straw of bypoll results. Alas the celebration of 'modi's magic lost' by seculars is very very short lived !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522404818187735040
@arp2041 @Star Wars @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> View attachment 134999



Oh bhai, isko ek shabd nahi bolna.....isney Modiji ko PM bananey ke liye kya nhi kiya!! 



IndoCarib said:


> Cong was clinging on to the straw of bypoll results. Alas the celebration of 'modi's magic lost' by seculars is very very short lived !



Even in bypolls of 33 assembly seats, BJP was the single largest party (if taken together), don't know how it LOST??

@JanjaWeed there are two persons in Congress who whenever open there MOUTH, ensure atleast 10,000 votes shifting to BJP - RaGa & SaJa (Sanjay Jha) so please don't take them otherwise, they are doing the best national service!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Oh bhai, isko ek shabd nahi bolna.....isney Modiji ko PM bananey ke liye kya nhi kiya!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed there are two persons in Congress who whenever open there MOUTH, ensure atleast 10,000 votes shifting to BJP - RaGa & SaJa (Sanjay Jha) so please don't take them otherwise, they are doing the best national service!!



He is not AS's mole in Congress... or is he!


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> He is not AS's *mole* in Congress... or is he!



He is not a MOLE, but biggest A**hole!!! 

abey jab esey log Congress me ho toh Modiji ko kuch karney ki jaroorat kya hai!!

@JanjaWeed found this................. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522419149767585793

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

BJP, Read the Signs That Modi Magic is Limited August 26, 2014

Exit Polls: Narendra Modi wave once again, BJP close to majority in both Maharashtra and Haryana | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis 15 October 2014

Seems like Haryana & MH are trolling Kumar Ketkar !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> BJP, Read the Signs That Modi Magic is Limited August 26, 2014
> 
> Exit Polls: Narendra Modi wave once again, BJP close to majority in both Maharashtra and Haryana | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis 15 October 2014
> 
> Seems like Haryana & MH are trolling Kumar Ketkar !


Kumar Ketkar is another joker of the pack along with the likes of Siddarth Varadrajan & Vinod Sharma. Congress should make a Margadarshak Mandal & put these guys in there. No one takes 'em seriously any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

When do we start getting the results ?


----------



## Angry Bird

Albatross said:


> View attachment 134979
> 
> 
> 
> future of India under modi



Aur kuch katwe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

INLD in Haryana 
@ranjeet bhai kya lagta hai?


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522425384051040256

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522475328028286976@ranjeet yeh kaise ho gaya Bhai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522425384051040256



Yeh wala killer tha... 

Ab Badal Saab ki baari hai.. Punjab ko bhi clean karna hoga ...


----------



## Darmashkian

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522475328028286976@ranjeet yeh kaise ho gaya Bhai?




The Chautala regime(INLD) was famous for its gundagardi, Sir.
There were a large no. of caste atrocities against SCs.

If I am not wrong, many SCs feared that caste atrocities against them (by the Jats) would increase if INLD came to power. Last time they had voted for Congress and thus this time BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> Ab Badal Saab ki baari hai.. Punjab ko bhi clean karna hoga ...



Yes, Want to tag @Prometheus here.............

Mate, u should have TRUST in Modiji all the way.......

Hope now you get it......

He is the MASTER politician who is here to CLEAN India - Drugs, Corruption, Dynasty, et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Darmashkian said:


> The Chautala regime(INLD) was famous for its gundagardi, Sir.
> There were a large no. of caste atrocities against SCs.
> 
> If I am not wrong, many SCs feared that caste atrocities against them (by the Jats) would increase if INLD came to power. Last time they had voted for Congress and thus this time BJP.


 
Also many jats are madly in love with chautala, many of them felt they had a free reign to do whatever they wanted(as my contact in Gurgaon said so) and could get away with it.

Caste atrocities were mostly commited by the Jats against the SCs(w.r.t my previous message)

P.S.:- Check Jat World's tweets to see how much they support him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

@Darmashkian bhai.. bit off-topic. you joined this forum in 2012.. but started posting just today? or do we know you as a different avatar by any chance?


----------



## Darmashkian

After seeing what has happened in Maharashtra, and Haryana(where BJP has won on it's own) the Akali Dal must be surely preparing for a divorce. They have made a mess out of Punjab

I expect ChandraBabu Naidu too will not be delighted at what has happened, I hope he remains cautious and remains with Modi(and doe nothing stupid). AP needs a lot of assistance and money from the centre.



JanjaWeed said:


> @Darmashkian bhai.. bit off-topic. you joined this forum in 2012.. but started posting just today? or do we know you as a different avatar by any chance?



Mate, I have been an observer on this forum since 2010, I always wanted to interact with my fellow Indians, but I felt I was below the age limit. And later I couldn't get an opportunity to interact with you people. But now I think I have some time to take part in the forum activities which is why I started posting.

Sorry for the surprise.

As this is the political thread, let me tell you . I am a Telugu who was born and brought up in Hyderabad. I am a Hindutva-vadi and a Right-winger and have a great interest in politics and psephology.

I support the BJP(at the centre) and TDP(Telangana and AP). I also like Lok Satta(the leader is a very good and honest man) and the Shiv Sena(Hindutva).

Sorry, but due to this not being the introduction thread, I can't tell you moreMate, since 2010, I have been an observer of this Forum, I always wanted to post and take part in debated with my fellow

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

Darmashkian said:


> After seeing what has happened in Maharashtra, and Haryana(where BJP has won on it's own) the Akali Dal must be surely preparing for a divorce. They have made a mess out of Punjab
> 
> I expect ChandraBabu Naidu too will not be delighted at what has happened, I hope he remains cautious and remains with Modi(and doe nothing stupid). AP needs a lot of assistance and money from the centre.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, I have been an observer on this forum since 2010, I always wanted to interact with my fellow Indians, but I felt I was below the age limit. And later I couldn't get an opportunity to interact with you people. But now I think I have some time to take part in the forum activities which is why I started posting.
> 
> Sorry for the surprise.
> 
> As this is the political thread, let me tell you . I am a Telugu who was born and brought up in Hyderabad. I am a Hindutva-vadi and a Right-winger and have a great interest in politics and psephology.
> 
> I support the BJP(at the centre) and TDP(Telangana and AP). I also like Lok Satta(the leader is a very good and honest man) and the Shiv Sena(Hindutva).
> 
> Sorry, but due to this not being the introduction thread, I can't tell you moreMate, since 2010, I have been an observer of this Forum, I always wanted to post and take part in debated with my fellow


wow..good. better late than never. Since you have been following this forum for quite sometime.. you must be familiar with most of the member's ideology & political leaning. Welcome to the group.. & happy posting! .


----------



## Darmashkian

Thank you for your welcome.
P.S.:- by the way you are from Karnataka, am I right??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Darmashkian said:


> After seeing what has happened in Maharashtra, and Haryana(where BJP has won on it's own) the Akali Dal must be surely preparing for a divorce. They have made a mess out of Punjab
> 
> I expect ChandraBabu Naidu too will not be delighted at what has happened, I hope he remains cautious and remains with Modi(and doe nothing stupid). AP needs a lot of assistance and money from the centre.


One state I would love BJP to make inroads into is West Bengal. I know it's not going to be easy to topple either left parties or left leaning TMC from Bengal.. but a meaningful performance by BJP in the next assembly election in Bengal will certainly lay the ground work for bigger things!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

JanjaWeed said:


> One state I would love BJP to make inroads into is West Bengal. I know it's not going to be easy to topple either left parties or left leaning TMC from Bengal.. but a meaningful performance by BJP in the next assembly election in Bengal will certainly lay the ground work for bigger things!



They are making inroads,

In the last assembly by-polls, they won 1 of the 2 assembly seats which had gone for polling and which were originally of the LEFT(the MLAs had died).

1)They won in Bashirhat, despite the constituency being 34% secular and Mamta's goons threatening the people to vote fore her. Mamta even sent many of her ministers to both these constituencies to 'convince' the locals to vote for TMC
2)The TMC won the other seat due to division of votes of a particular community b/w the Congress and the BJP. Had most of the votes of this community come to BJP, it could have won this seat too(Chowringjee)
3) The Left came 3rd in both these constituencies and even lost it's deposit in one.

BJP is growing at a very fast rate in Bengal, it is seen as the only party which can stop illegal immigration and Mamta.The incompetence of the Left Parties to take on Mamta is strengthening the growth of the BJP. 
Many cadre/leaders of the LEFT seeing the incompetence of their leaders are leaving the party for the BJP.

It WILL be the leading opposition party after the 2016 Assembly Elections, and if the Modi wave is strong, who knows it could even form the government. But for both of the above to occur, BJP must expand aggressively ,especially among the rural Hindu folk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Haryana & Maha GAYA ab iss saal Jharkhand bhi Gaya......................

Agle saal ----------------> Bihar!!!


----------



## Darmashkian

The WB BJP is very eager to expand and will continue expanding,,.... can't say the same about Telangana BJP though.

P.S.:- One of the TMC MPs (Kapil krishna thakur)recently died, I condole his death and express my sympathy for his family and hope that Bhagwan gives them the energy to got through this period of grief.

But if seen from a cold, emotional POV, this could be a litmus test for the BJP on how strong it is.



arp2041 said:


> Haryana & Maha GAYA ab iss saal Jharkhand bhi Gaya......................
> 
> Agle saal ----------------> Bihar!!!




Jharkhand could be a little tough, Congress,JDU,RJD and JMM will definitely unite to take on the BJP.

But if the BJP gets Babu Lal Marandi to merge the JVM with the BJP, they can easily win a majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

JanjaWeed said:


> Let's hope this one comes good & all those who were jizzin in their pants after by-poll results in UP & Bihar will be stuffing their face in a massive humble pie!
> 
> View attachment 134946
> 
> 
> View attachment 134962



I will have to open a humble pie counter. It will do good business considering most of PDF Indians were jizzers. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Saheli said:


> I will have to open a humble pie counter. It will do good business considering most of PDF Indians were jizzers. LOL.



 

Very bad....very bad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Saheli said:


> I will have to open a humble pie counter. It will do good business considering most of PDF Indians were jizzers. LOL.


Hello @Saheli have we met before? Btw is the leaf green?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Hello @Saheli have we met before? Btw is leaf green?



Yes we have..............

@Saheli would like to have any of ur contact details....if you don't mind.....wanna have a forensic test on your kind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

JanjaWeed said:


> Hello @Saheli have we met before? Btw is leaf green?



Yes, we have. They are spring green given the bountiful rains we have been having 



arp2041 said:


> Yes we have..............
> 
> @Saheli would like to have any of ur contact details....if you don't mind.....wanna have a forensic test on your kind



Sure. What kind am I pray tell me. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Saheli said:


> Sure. What kind am I pray tell me. LOL.



Well i have not seen more "COMMUNAL" "HINDU" lady than you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Saheli said:


> Yes, we have. They are spring green given the bountiful rains we have been having
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. What kind am I pray tell me. LOL.


Aah..nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

arp2041 said:


> Well i have not seen more "COMMUNAL" "HINDU" lady than you!!



I will take that as a compliment. Need to find saffron undergarments. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Saheli said:


> I will take that as a compliment. Need to find saffron undergarments. LOL.


What? Saffron Chaddi? RSS type?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Saheli said:


> I will take that as a compliment. Need to find saffron undergarments. LOL.



 

You are much BETTER in this NEW avatar than earlier one 

Hope you remains a "SAHELI" of atleast our compatriots!!


----------



## Saheli

JanjaWeed said:


> What? Saffron Chaddi? RSS type?



Of course, trademarked.



arp2041 said:


> You are much BETTER in this NEW avatar than earlier one
> 
> Hope you remains a "SAHELI" of atleast our compatriots!!



How can the leopard change its spots?  I am SAHELI to people who believe in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

@Saheli btw, what do you think about me? Communal or Secular??


----------



## Saheli

arp2041 said:


> @Saheli btw, what do you think about me? Communal or Secular??



An evolving communal in the budding stage still, but at least someone with eyes open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Saheli said:


> An evolving communal in the budding stage still, but at least someone with eyes open.



Nope....will never become one.....i have one religion only - INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

arp2041 said:


> Nope....will never become one.....i have one religion only - INDIA



That is prime moto of the communals. That is why they are called nationalists.


----------



## arp2041

Saheli said:


> That is prime moto of the communals. That is why they are called nationalists.



Well i want to know (curious).....what kind of ideology u want in India..........India only for Hindus & kill all rest?


----------



## Saheli

Darmashkian said:


> Also many jats are madly in love with chautala, many of them felt they had a free reign to do whatever they wanted(as my contact in Gurgaon said so) and could get away with it.
> 
> Caste atrocities were mostly commited by the Jats against the SCs(w.r.t my previous message)
> 
> P.S.:- Check Jat World's tweets to see how much they support him.



I am glad you guys are showing the Chautala's the door. Big Hurray!!!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @Saheli btw, what do you think about me? Communal or Secular??


Only @Nair saab can match @Saheli when it comes to not holding back communal instincts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

arp2041 said:


> Well i want to know (curious).....what kind of ideology u want in India..........India only for Hindus & kill all rest?



Where did you get that nonsense idea from? India is a Hindu country de facto. I wanted it to be de jure too just so that I do not have to fight every instance with seculars over whether a puja can be performed before inaugurating a govt project or not. Just so that I do not have to get into competitive religious tokenism like Sagarika Ghosh preaches. I want India's Hindu identity to be no longer questionable. Other than that I have no issues with India maintaining its plurality and carrying along all sections of people much like it has done until now.



JanjaWeed said:


> Only @Nair saab can match @Saheli when it comes to not holding back communal instincts!



Hey, I have always considered you communal too though you do not generally participate in other threads. I doubt whether we have much differing ideas about India or Hinduism going by your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@Saheli just would like to DEFER from your idea a bit............

IMHO, Govt. Should be completely separate from Religion (in personal capacity if anyone wants anything religious than don't mind) otherwise we will end up like our "Neighbors". Don't you think so?


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> Yes, Want to tag @Prometheus here.............
> 
> Mate, u should have TRUST in Modiji all the way.......
> 
> Hope now you get it......
> 
> He is the MASTER politician who is here to CLEAN India - Drugs, Corruption, Dynasty, et al.




BJP is non-existant in punjab.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> BJP is non-existant in punjab.........



You don't KNOW, ANYTHING about a MAN named AMIT SHAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Saheli said:


> India is a Hindu country de facto. I wanted it to be de jure too



This guy looks like PDF ID of Mohan Bhagwant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

arp2041 said:


> @Saheli just would like to DEFER from your idea a bit............
> 
> IMHO, Govt. Should be completely separate from Religion (in personal capacity if anyone wants anything religious than don't mind) otherwise we will end up like our "Neighbors". Don't you think so?



No, I do not think so. Problem is you do not know Hinduism. You see it as a religion just like Islam but with a few Hindu artifacts. Hinduism is not the mirror image of Islam or Christianity. You will learn in time though.

Hinduism is the granddad of pluralism. I posted a thread today about how European secularism is a bad fit for India. You did not participate in that thread. You should read that article and a few comments under it.

European secularism a bad fit for India | India News Analysis Opinions on Niti Central



LoveIcon said:


> This guy looks like PDF ID of Mohan Bhagwant.



Please do not go by prejudices. Read up about what Hinduism is or what Hindutva represents and make an informed comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

JanjaWeed said:


> One state I would love BJP to make inroads into is West Bengal. I know it's not going to be easy to topple either left parties or left leaning TMC from Bengal.. but a meaningful performance by BJP in the next assembly election in Bengal will certainly lay the ground work for bigger things!


Don't worry mate,this time we'll bring BJP at the helms of Bengal by hook or by crook.The current Govt. has managed to antagonize a large section of the common mass and hence it's quite unlikely that they'll return to power post 2016 election.Our next C.M. will be Mr.Rahul Singha(a bengali Rajput btw).I can assure you that Bengal will vote for a change this time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Saheli said:


> Please do not go by prejudices. Read up about what Hinduism is or what Hindutva represents and make an informed comment.



Well - you are going by prejudices here, You can ask your fallows that i am probably the only Pakistani on PDF who always support the cause of changing India from Secular state to Hindu Republic. It's still confusing that Indian instead of appreciating it they take it some kind of offense.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Saheli said:


> Hey, I have always considered you communal too though you do not generally participate in other threads. I doubt whether we have much differing ideas about India or Hinduism going by your posts.


A sanghi thru & thru..still have my khaki Chaddi, black boots & thick khaki socks tucked away somewhere in my yard back home. It's just that I'm not that explicit when it comes to expressing my views. But ya..there is not much difference when it comes to ideology. Ditto...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saheli

LoveIcon said:


> Well - you are going by prejudices here, You can ask your fallows that i am probably the only Pakistani on PDF who always support the cause of changing India from Secular state to Hindu Republic. It's still confusing that Indian instead of appreciating it they take it some kind of offense.



Oh I did not know that. If that is true then thank you.


----------



## Mike_Brando

arp2041 said:


> @Saheli just would like to DEFER from your idea a bit............
> 
> IMHO, Govt. Should be completely separate from Religion (in personal capacity if anyone wants anything religious than don't mind) otherwise we will end up like our "Neighbors". Don't you think so?


Arp bhai what do you think of BJP getting an absolute majority in Maharashtra??I mean although ABP-AC Nielson and Today's Chanakya are showing that BJP will get around 150 seats this time,most of the other channels including TimesNow are showing that BJP will fall a little short of getting an absolute majority.


----------



## Saheli

JanjaWeed said:


> A sanghi thru & thru..still have my khaki Chaddi, black boots & thick khaki socks tucked away somewhere in my yard back home. It's just that I'm not that explicit when it comes to expressing my views. But ya..there is not much difference when it comes to ideology. Ditto...



Always knew it  I have just read up too much of what they have been doing so my anger against them gets the better of me at times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pride

arp2041 said:


> You don't KNOW, ANYTHING about a MAN named AMIT SHAH.


I salute this man's organizational skill. I am from UP and I never thought that he will pull such a large seats for BJP in LS and even bigger surprise I go today after Exit Polls. I never thought Haryana and Maharashtra (Unbelievable!) will be pulled by BJP.



JanjaWeed said:


> A sanghi thru & thru..still have my khaki Chaddi, black boots & thick khaki socks tucked away somewhere in my yard back home. It's just that I'm not that explicit when it comes to expressing my views. But ya..there is not much difference when it comes to ideology. Ditto...


Vidya Mandir/Saraswati Shishu Mandir Brand or just Shakha one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

JanjaWeed said:


> A sanghi thru & thru..still have my khaki Chaddi, black boots & thick khaki socks tucked away somewhere in my yard back home. It's just that I'm not that explicit when it comes to expressing my views. But ya..there is not much difference when it comes to ideology. Ditto...


I would love to join the RSS but i have got some compulsions and hence can't join the organization at this point of time but i have supported them with all my heart since my childhood days.I like their way of thinking which is"Either you are a patriot or you're simply a traitor".The thing which i like about them the most is the fact that the well being of our Motherland is their top priority.But i guess supporting them make me a "communal terrorist" in the eyes of the secular intellects of this nation(not that i care).

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Pride

Mike_Brando said:


> I would love to join the RSS but i have got some compulsions and hence can't join the organization at this point of time but i have supported them with all my heart since my childhood days.I like their way of thinking which is"Either you are a patriot or you're simply a traitor".The thing which i like about them the most is the fact that the well being of our Motherland is their top priority.But i guess supporting them make me a "communal terrorist" in the eyes of the secular intellects of this nation(not that i care).


I have been through from my childhood till 8th in RSS School. The only part in those part which is taught was Morality which lacks now a days and even then in English schools. Also, we have gone through the detailed part of History which is kind of missing now a days in CBSE/ICSE schools as they are written by Leftists so I am kind of lucky on that Part. The interesting part is that religion was never discussed during that period except Godess Saraswati Prayer which we used to do. It was in college, I found out that RSS is considered as Hardliner/Radical organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

Pride said:


> I have been through from my childhood till 8th in RSS School. The only part in those part which is taught was Morality which lacks now a days and even then in English schools. Also, we have gone through the detailed part of History which is kind of missing now a days in CBSE/ICSE schools as they are written by Leftists so I am kind of lucky on that Part. The interesting part is that religion was never discussed during that period except Godess Saraswati Prayer which we used to do. It was in college, I found out that RSS is considered as Hardliner/Radical organization.


Mate,i also did my schooling from one of the most reputable Dharmic residential schools in India and believe me it changed me forever as a person.Every day we used to go to the prayer hall twice(morning and evening) wearing Dhotis and Uttariyas and used to chant vedic hymns and then our Warden(who was a Sanyasi) used to explain the meaning of that hymn in a detailed manner.Our teachers taught us the greatness of our Dharmic faith and traditions and made us proud of our Dharmic heritage.I guess i was extremely lucky to be a part of that institution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pride

Mike_Brando said:


> Mate,i also did my schooling from one of the most reputable Dharmic residential schools in India and believe me it changed me forever as a person.Every day we used to go to the prayer hall twice(morning and evening) wearing Dhotis and Uttariyas and used to chant vedic hymns and then our Warden(who was a Sanyasi) used to explain the meaning of that hymn in a detailed manner.Our teachers taught us the greatness of our Dharmic faith and traditions and made us proud of our Dharmic heritage.I guess i was extremely lucky to be a part of that institution.


Interesting, It is like Gurukul. But we never had such Uniform or Vedic Mantras but moral education filled me too much that even a girl gives me line then I used to ignore that so I blame them for making me little Social awkward.. I think this was only me. 

Also, we used to have Shishu Sabha where we have to speak on some topic and that gave my Public speaking confidence and thrust to be aware about current affairs and general knowledge and it was very helpful in my Profession.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

Pride said:


> Interesting, It is like Gurukul. But we never had such Uniform or Vedic Mantras but moral education filled me too much that even a girl gives me line then I used to ignore that so I blame them for making me little Social awkward.. I think this was only me.


Well the same thing happened to me as well when i came back home after completing my schooling.Whenever a girl used to stare at me,instead of staring back i used to blush and turn my head to the other direction.For the first few years i blamed my school for making me an unsocial person but then things started to change fast and in a year or two i became seemingly comfortable at the company of girls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paranoiarocks

HAHAHAHA 
i cant stop laughing ,just see the indian journalist response from 26:20 onwards


----------



## Darmashkian

Prometheus said:


> BJP is non-existant in punjab.........



@Prometheus Sorry to tag you, but Could you please tell us the state of every political party in punjab( AAP, SAD, BJP, BSP ,COngress)their support base(where their support comes from) and which party would win if the elections would be held now an in 2017

But yes I agree on what you said:- BJP has no note-worthy leader in Punjab and has no presence in many areas. Unlike Haryana and Maharashtra in which it did will in the LS, the NDA was quite pathetic in Punjab.

If I am not wrong, even BJP leaders have been accused of dealing with drugs, right??

Thanks,
Your sincerely,
Darmaskian


----------



## abjktu

Saheli said:


> No, I do not think so. Problem is you do not know Hinduism. You see it as a religion just like Islam but with a few Hindu artifacts. Hinduism is not the mirror image of Islam or Christianity. You will learn in time though.
> 
> Hinduism is the granddad of pluralism. I posted a thread today about how European secularism is a bad fit for India. You did not participate in that thread. You should read that article and a few comments under it.
> 
> European secularism a bad fit for India | India News Analysis Opinions on Niti Central
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not go by prejudices. Read up about what Hinduism is or what Hindutva represents and make an informed comment.


Every religion has its own positives and negatives...It teaches us true morals and guides in a right direction,path may be different.but when someone starts thinking his/her religion is the only truth and others are inferior to them,religious blindness starts ...This is what happening in many central Asian countries....And here the best example is you..Many of your posts are actually do more harm to Hinduism and its values...Your language is no different from a Taliban mullah living in the caves of Afghanistan...You have zero respect towards other religion and religious peoples,even if they are your fellow Indian.....better try to change.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

abjktu said:


> It teaches us true morals and guides in a right direction,path may be different


I think we learn morals and values despite religion, not due to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

abjktu said:


> Every religion has its own positives and negatives...It teaches us true morals and guides in a right direction,path may be different.but when someone starts thinking his/her religion is the only truth and others are inferior to them,religious blindness starts ...This is what happening in many central Asian countries....And here the best example is you..Many of your posts are actually do more harm to Hinduism and its values...Your language is no different from a Taliban mullah living in the caves of Afghanistan...You have zero respect towards other religion and religious peoples,even if they are your fellow Indian.....better try to change.....



Intolerance of intolerance is not intolerance. Pointing out Christians callling Hindu gods devil is not being intolerant. The day I see you criticizing your Christian brothers and your religion for having brought the misery it has brought to this world come to preach me about morality. Also it is the Abrahamic school of thought which teaches Jesus is the ONLY way. Why do you not confront Christianity for holding such beliefs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arya Desa

Darmashkian said:


> @Prometheus Sorry to tag you, but Could you please tell us the state of every political party in punjab( AAP, SAD, BJP, BSP ,COngress)their support base(where their support comes from) and which party would win if the elections would be held now an in 2017
> 
> But yes I agree on what you said:- BJP has no note-worthy leader in Punjab and has no presence in many areas. Unlike Haryana and Maharashtra in which it did will in the LS, the NDA was quite pathetic in Punjab.
> 
> If I am not wrong, even BJP leaders have been accused of dealing with drugs, right??
> 
> Thanks,
> Your sincerely,
> Darmaskian



BJP is going to open their own party in Punjab, they aren't forming NDA. At least that's what I heard.


----------



## abjktu

Saheli said:


> Intolerance of intolerance is not intolerance. Pointing out Christians callling Hindu gods devil is not being intolerant. The day I see you criticizing your Christian brothers and your religion for having brought the misery it has brought to this world come to preach me about morality. Also it is the Abrahamic school of thought which teaches Jesus is the ONLY way. Why do you not confront Christianity for holding such beliefs?


Still you are trying to show your hatred and superiority complex...
I can't talk about some Christian mullahs fooling tribals in bihar or Christian militants wandering for Hindu blood in manipur..
No other Indian posters in PDF is as religious blind as you and manvan..I haven't seen any Indian Muslim or Christian posters in PDF,who are attacking or poking fun at Hindu gods...So i can't comment against them without any reason...Manvan is a troll without a proper identity,so i don't care him...


----------



## HariPrasad

Mike_Brando said:


> Mate,i also did my schooling from one of the most reputable Dharmic residential schools in India and believe me it changed me forever as a person.Every day we used to go to the prayer hall twice(morning and evening) wearing Dhotis and Uttariyas and used to chant vedic hymns and then our Warden(who was a Sanyasi) used to explain the meaning of that hymn in a detailed manner.Our teachers taught us the greatness of our Dharmic faith and traditions and made us proud of our Dharmic heritage.I guess i was extremely lucky to be a part of that institution.




You are lucky to get an education in a school like that. I studied in a munciple school. I have a lots of respect for my teachers. I do not forget to bow down to them when I go to my town and i get a chance to meet them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

abjktu said:


> Still you are trying to show your hatred and superiority complex...
> I can't talk about some Christian mullahs fooling tribals in bihar or Christian militants wandering for Hindu blood in manipur..
> No other Indian posters in PDF is as religious blind as you and manvan..I haven't seen any Indian Muslim or Christian posters in PDF,who are attacking or poking fun at Hindu gods...So i can't comment against them without any reason...Manvan is a troll without a proper identity,so i don't care him...



I am talking about the very religion itself which carries this discrimination. As long as you are not willing to confront it and endorse it, you do not have a right to talk about hatred and superiority complex. Go and preach to your family not to believe Jesus is the only way. Tell them there are other ways too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

The modern education is danger for society. Particularly English medium education. It simply train the children and feed information in their delicate mind but do not build values and sensibility in them. I strongly believe that we should focus on imparting values in primary education only. We do not want intelligent cheater but we want sensible people having values.


----------



## Pride

Saheli said:


> I am talking about the very religion itself which carries this discrimination. As long as you are not willing to confront it and endorse it, you do not have a right to talk about hatred and superiority complex. Go and preach to your family not to believe Jesus is the only way. Tell them there are other ways too.


Dear friend, the purpose of religion is rule for self and not of criticizing others. When you start comparing religions then purpose of religion is lost. If others are doing the wrong things and you start going on that path then it means both of you are bad and not one.


----------



## Saheli

Pride said:


> Dear friend, the purpose of religion is rule for self and not of criticizing others. When you start comparing religions then purpose of religion is lost. If others are doing the wrong things and you start going on that path then it means both of you are bad and not one.



Then you do not know about religions at all. Who says the purpose of religion is lost when you start comparing? Do you know what the churches do? Compare. Do you know what the missionaries do? Compare. If other's are doing wrong and you are not pointing out that wrong, you are a participant in that wrong.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Saheli said:


> I am talking about the very religion itself which carries this discrimination. As long as you are not willing to confront it and endorse it, you do not have a right to talk about hatred and superiority complex. Go and preach to your family not to believe Jesus is the only way. Tell them there are other ways too.



It's not only that my way is correct but it's my correct way that tells me your way is that of the devils, so much for love, compassion and tolerance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Saheli @scorpionx @ranjeet @ExtraOdinary nice read..............

MediaCrooks: Why Modi Won't Leave It To No.10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saheli

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Saheli @scorpionx @ranjeet @ExtraOdinary nice read..............
> 
> MediaCrooks: Why Modi Won't Leave It To No.10



I was reading it just now.

Check out this link too. I posted it as a thread but for some reason it is awaiting moderation.

India as a dharma society and the rule of law | India News Analysis Opinions on Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Saheli said:


> I am talking about the very religion itself which carries this discrimination. As long as you are not willing to confront it and endorse it, you do not have a right to talk about hatred and superiority complex. Go and preach to your family not to believe Jesus is the only way. Tell them there are other ways too.


Sorry,didn't get you...looks like you are trying to divert the topic..
I am talking about the pathetic attitude of certain members in this forum,not about their religion ...Go on with your anti Christian rantings..i don't care you anymore..


----------



## Darmashkian

I would be happier If Dr. Harshavardhan had showed this same dedication towards banning cow-slaughter on Bakrid, or trying to make our government hospitals better in service and quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jugad

All exit polls indicate BJP sweep in maha and haryana :o


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522455746592518144


abjktu said:


> Sorry,didn't get you...looks like you are trying to divert the topic..
> I am talking about the pathetic attitude of certain members in this forum,not about their religion ...Go on with your anti Christian rantings..i don't care you anymore..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522574177497128960

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Mike_Brando said:


> Don't worry mate,this time we'll bring BJP at the helms of Bengal by hook or by crook.The current Govt. has managed to antagonize a large section of the common mass and hence it's quite unlikely that they'll return to power post 2016 election.Our next C.M. will be Mr.Rahul Singha(a bengali Rajput btw).I can assure you that Bengal will vote for a change this time



Rahul Sinha lives in an apartment complex we own in Jadavpur. Den contacts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

kbd-raaf said:


> Rahul Sinha lives in an apartment complex we own in Jadavpur. Den contacts.


Banglai naki dada??


----------



## scorpionx

Mike_Brando said:


> Our next C.M. will be Mr.Rahul Singha(a bengali Rajput btw)


Is that fella competent enough to be a good leader even, forget about CM? Before Modi wave, never seen him doing anything worthy to applause in Bengal politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Mike_Brando said:


> Banglai naki dada??



Banglar rokto, Australian passport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

scorpionx said:


> Is that fella competent enough to be a good leader even, forget about CM? Before Modi wave, never seen him doing anything worthy to applause in Bengal politics.


Dada believe me,Mr.Rahul Singha is right now the only leader competent enough to challenge the might of the ruling party.Most of us didn't notice him earlier because of the near non-existence of BJP in this state,but since the arrival of Mr.Modi in the Indian political arena,Mr.Singha has done a lot to expand the base of BJP into the rural areas of Bengal riding on the Modi wave.He is one of the major reasons why BJP won the by-election in Bashirhat.The man has got some serious capabilities as an effective organizer.I came to know about his abilities recently from my maternal uncle who is an important member of the Jharkhand BJP.



kbd-raaf said:


> Banglar rokto, Australian passport


Bari ki Jadavpur e apnar??Btw ami kintu Dhakuria te thaki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Mike_Brando said:


> Bari ki Jadavpur e apnar??Btw ami kintu Dhakuria te thaki



Haan, Jadavpur, purono Krishna Glass factory pashe. Boro rasta, Mallick Roader opore. Apartment complex jekhane Sinhaji thake, holo Regent Estate.

Dhakuria beshi door na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Saheli said:


> I was reading it just now.
> 
> Check out this link too. I posted it as a thread but for some reason it is awaiting moderation.
> 
> India as a dharma society and the rule of law | India News Analysis Opinions on Niti Central



You seem to have developed a talent for digging out fantastic articles and videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

kbd-raaf said:


> Haan, Jadavpur, purono Krishna Glass factory pashe. Boro rasta, Mallick Roader opore. Apartment complex jekhane Sinhaji thake, holo Regent Estate.
> 
> Dhakuria beshi door na.


Khub bhaalo bhabe chini ami jayga ta,okane kachei ami college life e tuition portam.Jahok khub bhalo laglo jene je apni banglai,ami toh apnake Punjabi bhabtam etodin


----------



## Saheli

SanjeevaniButi said:


> You seem to have developed a talent for digging out fantastic articles and videos



It is all connected  I follow Hindu nationalists and majority are very well educated and not delusional about our society or blinded by Western bling. So plenty of info being passed around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Mike_Brando said:


> Khub bhaalo bhabe chini ami jayga ta,okane kachei ami college life e tuition portam.Jahok khub bhalo laglo jene je apni banglai,ami toh apnake Punjabi bhabtam etodin



Prithvi choto hoye gache. 

Heard a lot about WB BJP gaining strength, been told that Rahul Sinha is to be the next CM. Not beyond reality for it happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

kbd-raaf said:


> Prithvi choto hoye gache.
> 
> Heard a lot about WB BJP gaining strength, been told that Rahul Sinha is to be the next CM. Not beyond reality for it happen.


The WB BJP is gaining strength and is aggressively expanding, but it's CM candidate will only be decided by Modi and Shah.

But personally,I don't think it will be Rahul Sinha, BJP is working to expand it's base in the rural areas,especially among the *OBCs ,SCs and STs*. RSS has also begun grooming many leaders from these communities.

There is higher chance of WB BJP going in the assembly elections without a CM Candidate(like in maharashtra and haryana) than Rahul SInha being the CM Candidate. But, if there is a CM candidate it could be from the aforementioned categories (in bold)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaat Rock

INLD in Haryana 
@arp2041 bhai @levina @Sidak @Robinhood Pandey @Ravi Nair kaha hai aajkal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Saheli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522455746592518144
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522574177497128960


Depends...
If they are trying to convert poor Hindus by this cheap mimics..then its wrong..
personally I have no problems with placing hindu or whatever gods statutes or pictures in churches or in their homes..I still believe that Indian Christianity is a blend of Christian and native Hindu tradition..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saheli

abjktu said:


> Depends...
> If they are trying to convert poor Hindus by this cheap mimics..then its wrong..
> personally I have no problems with placing hindu or whatever gods statutes or pictures in churches or in their homes..I still believe that Indian Christianity is a blend of Christian and native Hindu tradition..



Worship of "false gods" disqualifies one from being a Christian. So no church is going to advocate that. Not even practicing Christians. It is only done to fool people and prove that Hindu gods were subordinates of Jesus the supreme lord.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Lakhs of our people are waiting to cross border are fight with their 'Kashmiri brothers': Musharraf...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Saheli said:


> Worship of "false gods" disqualifies one from being a Christian. So no church is going to advocate that. Not even practicing Christians. It is only done to fool people and prove that Hindu gods were subordinates of Jesus the supreme lord.


Its my personal opinion..I don't care what church authorities thinks or howls...They are just another bunch of manvan types...
Come to Kerala..You can see a lot of practicing Muslims and Christian worshiping in temples like sabarimala..My mother use to go sucheedram temple,nagercoil,Tamilnadu every year..Kerala ge banni..nodi..aadmele gottagutte..sumne yaavagalu computer munde kuthkondidare yenu gottagolla...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Pride said:


> I salute this man's organizational skill. I am from UP and I never thought that he will pull such a large seats for BJP in LS and even bigger surprise I go today after Exit Polls. I never thought Haryana and Maharashtra (Unbelievable!) will be pulled by BJP.
> 
> 
> Vidya Mandir/Saraswati Shishu Mandir Brand or just Shakha one.


just Shakha.. my friend. that too for a very short time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

arp2041 said:


> You don't KNOW, ANYTHING about a MAN named AMIT SHAH.




he dont hold good image in punjab


----------



## Prometheus

Darmashkian said:


> @Prometheus Sorry to tag you, but Could you please tell us the state of every political party in punjab( AAP, SAD, BJP, BSP ,COngress)their support base(where their support comes from) and which party would win if the elections would be held now an in 2017
> 
> But yes I agree on what you said:- BJP has no note-worthy leader in Punjab and has no presence in many areas. Unlike Haryana and Maharashtra in which it did will in the LS, the NDA was quite pathetic in Punjab.
> 
> If I am not wrong, even BJP leaders have been accused of dealing with drugs, right??
> 
> Thanks,
> Your sincerely,
> Darmaskian




biggest base is of Akali Dal........a century old party but sadly made family property by badals which is driving akali families away.

In Punjab ,political structure is little different from rest of India........every family is affiliated to a political party ........and has been since the independence............there are Akali villages and there are congressi villages.........Sikhs mainly follows Akali dal ........thats the reason for Akali dal doing good in villages. Hindu population is traditionally inclined towards congress . 
ABout BJP........only urban centers , mainly traders are members of it.........but AAP made a big dent in urban centers in LS elections.............BJP cant win "SARPANCH" election on its own , let along MLA........
AAP members are mainly young people under age of 30 yrs ......who has going against their families political affiliations.

Old generations are stick to " I will vote Babe Nanak di TAKRI" (symbol of Akali dal) or "My family is a congressi , we will vote Panja". Candidate dont matter to them ........parties do.

Next elections in 2017 , I dont think anyone will get a full majority .....most probably Akali Dal and AAP will be two big parties but they will be away from majority needed to make govt. About BJP, If they contested alone , zero seats for them is most likely outcome.

there is no difference in Akali or BJP or Congressi leader ........all are same ..........all three parties members are accused and under investigation for drug trade.

Mr. Jaitley lost elections from AMritsar due to a BJP minister from amritsar .........people voted against that minister not Jaitley.

there are good politicians in both the parties , but they are hardly effective on bigger stage............like my local Akali MLA ............no matter how much i dislike Badals .....but I will happily vote for him and make him win for 3rd term .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Hehehe... A certain section of NGOs,Politicians,Academicians and MSM will cry foul non-stop now..

MGNREGA much exploited, will go ahead with tweak: Government - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Hehehe... A certain section of NGOs,Politicians,Academicians and MSM will cry foul non-stop now..
> 
> MGNREGA much exploited, will go ahead with tweak: Government - IBNLive




Jaitley Jeeta kya???


----------



## Darmashkian

Prometheus said:


> biggest base is of Akali Dal........a century old party but sadly made family property by badals which is driving akali families away.
> 
> In Punjab ,political structure is little different from rest of India........every family is affiliated to a political party ........and has been since the independence............there are Akali villages and there are congressi villages.........Sikhs mainly follows Akali dal ........thats the reason for Akali dal doing good in villages. Hindu population is traditionally inclined towards congress .
> ABout BJP........only urban centers , mainly traders are members of it.........but AAP made a big dent in urban centers in LS elections.............*BJP cant win "SARPANCH" election on its own , let along MLA........*
> AAP members are mainly young people under age of 30 yrs ......who has going against their families political affiliations.
> 
> Old generations are stick to " I will vote Babe Nanak di TAKRI" (symbol of Akali dal) or "My family is a congressi , we will vote Panja". Candidate dont matter to them ........parties do.
> 
> Next elections in 2017 , I dont think anyone will get a full majority .....most probably Akali Dal and AAP will be two big parties but they will be away from majority needed to make govt. About BJP, If they contested alone , zero seats for them is most likely outcome.
> 
> there is no difference in Akali or BJP or Congressi leader ........all are same ..........all three parties members are accused and under investigation for drug trade.
> 
> *Mr. Jaitley lost elections from AMritsar due to a BJP minister from amritsar .........people voted against that minister not Jaitley.*
> 
> there are good politicians in both the parties , but they are hardly effective on bigger stage............like my local Akali MLA ............no matter how much i dislike Badals .....but I will happily vote for him and make him win for 3rd term .....



Thank you so much for this information, sir.

It's extremely sad that so many youth of Punjab have fallen to drugs.  I knew Punjab had a drugs problem, but I never knew how serious it really was until I read your posts a few months back when you had been debating with some BJP supporters.  My prayers and sympathy are with the youth of your state.

I knew BJP was very weak in Punjab, but not this weak!!! I would be laughing if I wasn't it's supporter.
But coming to Jaitley, I though he lost because of Majithia (who is in the SAD), not beacuse of BJP.

By the way, do Navjot SIngh Sidhu and Captain Amarinder Singh have a good reputation in Punjab?? 

After all the Captain could be the CM candidate of the Congress and some Punjabi BJP twitterrati want Sidhu to be their candidate.

Thank You once again for your help.


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> Jaitley Jeeta kya???



Tere ghar newspaper aaya kya..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Darmashkian said:


> Thank you so much for this information, sir.
> 
> It's extremely sad that so many youth of Punjab have fallen to drugs.  I knew Punjab had a drugs problem, but I never knew how serious it really was until I read your posts a few months back when you had been debating with some BJP supporters.  My prayers and sympathy are with the youth of your state.
> 
> I knew BJP was very weak in Punjab, but not this weak!!! I would be laughing if I wasn't it's supporter.
> But coming to Jaitley, I though he lost because of Majithia (who is in the SAD), not beacuse of BJP.
> 
> By the way, do Navjot SIngh Sidhu and Captain Amarinder Singh have a good reputation in Punjab??
> 
> After all the Captain could be the CM candidate of the Congress and some Punjabi BJP twitterrati want Sidhu to be their candidate.
> 
> Thank You once again for your help.



Jaitley lost because of Majithiya and ANil joshi.

BJP dont got any base. and about sidhu ......to be CM candidate for BJP .....possible only if centeral leadership can enforce him ....otherwise BJP leaders in Punjab would hardly accept anyone with a Turban .

Congress is no more ......there is internal tuslle between captain and Bajwa ....broken house.



jha said:


> Tere ghar newspaper aaya kya..?




tere ghar atta hai???

u declared win for Jaitley ..............


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> tere ghar atta hai???
> 
> u declared win for Jaitley ..............



Tune fir se sasti wali charas leni shuru kar di..? Chhor de Charas lena.. nahi to kam se kam achchhi wali le..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Prometheus said:


> Jaitley lost because of Majithiya and ANil joshi.
> 
> BJP dont got any base. and about sidhu ......to be CM candidate for BJP .....possible only if centeral leadership can enforce him ....otherwise BJP leaders in Punjab would hardly accept anyone with a Turban .
> 
> Congress is no more ......there is internal tuslle between captain and Bajwa ....broken house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tere ghar atta hai???
> 
> u declared win for Jaitley ..............


You don't understand bjp has already planned for this you can see tussle btw sidhu and akalis wait even in haryana elections watch you will see Amit Shah master game just like he did in haryana. BJP was never been a force in haryana last time they won only 4 seats in state elections last time.


----------



## Chronos

abjktu said:


> Depends...
> If they are trying to convert poor Hindus by this cheap mimics..then its wrong..
> personally I have no problems with placing hindu or whatever gods statutes or pictures in churches or in their homes..I still believe that I*ndian Christianity is a blend of Christian and native Hindu tradition.*.



seen by the pre-eminence of Virgin Mary in Chrisitian worship in Kerala. Could have had possible links with the culture of goddess worship that is prominent among Keralite Hindus.



jha said:


> Tune fir se sasti wali charas leni shuru kar di..? Chhor de Charas lena.. nahi to kam se kam achchhi wali le..



So Bhai, what is it looking like? Will BJP get some major gains in Maharashtra and Haryana.


----------



## arp2041

@Prometheus as long as Amit Shah is at the helm, I am ready to bet that BJP (if goes alone) in next Punjab VS elections will emerge as the Single Largest Party ( I am not of Punjab nor connected in anyway, but ready to bet).

@JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @Prometheus as long as Amit Shah is at the helm, I am ready to bet that BJP (if goes alone) in next Punjab VS elections will emerge as the Single Largest Party ( I am not of Punjab nor connected in anyway, but ready to bet).
> 
> @JanjaWeed



Even Today's Chanakya wouldn't have predicted that yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Of course, to spoil the mood of the high turnout in Haryana there has to be clashes, In one instance, it was Jats against Dalits I believe @ranjeet (could you explain the community dynamics in Haryana).

Oh btw, if an election has an unusually high turnout than normal, that should be a red flag for the incumbent. It usually means a regime change.


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Tune fir se sasti wali charas leni shuru kar di..? Chhor de Charas lena.. nahi to kam se kam achchhi wali le..



u are a outsider to Punjab affairs...........I live here and know whats going on ..........BJPtards / Bhakts ganged up on me before elections...........to their bad luck ....whatever i said came true.

I wonder , after all that ur false predictions.........how can u guys still behave as a expert political analyst???



arp2041 said:


> @Prometheus as long as Amit Shah is at the helm, I am ready to bet that BJP (if goes alone) in next Punjab VS elections will emerge as the Single Largest Party ( I am not of Punjab nor connected in anyway, but ready to bet).
> 
> @JanjaWeed




lol..........

so how much u gonna bet????............

for my side largest party will be Akalis or APP.............BJP will be like BSP in Punjab ................NO WHERE



cerberus said:


> You don't understand bjp has already planned for this you can see tussle btw sidhu and akalis wait even in haryana elections watch you will see Amit Shah master game just like he did in haryana. BJP was never been a force in haryana last time they won only 4 seats in state elections last time.





eeerrr.........u are forgetting one thing mate ..............Punjab voted against the national wave ........what happens in haryana ........stops at the haryana - punjab border...........here BJP is nil in villages ..........and villages make up 85% of Punjab .......


Punjab is a Sikh majority state .........Akali dal will always have a bigger vote bank then anyone else .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Prometheus said:


> u are a outsider to Punjab affairs...........I live here and know whats going on ..........BJPtards / Bhakts ganged up on me before elections...........to their bad luck ....whatever i said came true.
> 
> I wonder , after all that ur false predictions.........how can u guys still behave as a expert political analyst???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol..........
> .



You said a lot of things yourself... BJP got majority on its own and thats what matters to BJP supporters...

BTW "tards" is the sole property of you AAPtards..



Ravi Nair said:


> Of course, to spoil the mood of the high turnout in Haryana there has to be clashes, In one instance, it was Jats against Dalits I believe @ranjeet (could you explain the community dynamics in Haryana).
> 
> Oh btw, if an election has an unusually high turnout than normal, that should be a red flag for the incumbent. It usually means a regime change.



INLD goons were targeting Dalits as they were voting for BJP. This has always been the case and Dalits have been traditionally suppressed. They did not matter before as they used to vote for BSP which did not win anyway. But Dalits supporting BJP made them a potent force and this is precisely why INLD goons got restless as they view this election as a matter of life/death.

@ranjeet can explain it better...



Ravi Nair said:


> seen by the pre-eminence of Virgin Mary in Chrisitian worship in Kerala. Could have had possible links with the culture of goddess worship that is prominent among Keralite Hindus.
> 
> 
> 
> So Bhai, what is it looking like? Will BJP get some major gains in Maharashtra and Haryana.



Yes.. BJP will be SLP in both states. May win majority in Haryana.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> INLD in Haryana
> @arp2041 bhai @levina @Sidak @Robinhood Pandey @Ravi Nair kaha hai aajkal ?



Haan Bhai, Dus...


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> Haan Bhai, Dus...


dusna kuch nahi mein toh yeh soch raha tha ke humari Secular Sidak kaha chali gayi


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> dusna kuch nahi mein toh yeh soch raha tha ke humari Secular Sidak kaha chali gayi


​Teri Paan Di.  Secular bool Kay Gaal na Kaad. 

Job Keeps me busy and away from this secular forum.


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> Lakhs of our people are waiting to cross border are fight with their 'Kashmiri brothers': Musharraf...




This reminds me a talk of Hasan Nisar. He was very sarcastic on Pakistanis. He said Kashmir bhi inka masala hai, turki bhi inka masala hai, Palestine bhi inka masala hai najane kaun kaun se masle haien inke.


----------



## Parul

@Jaat Rock Will BJP get close to Majority in Haryana?


----------



## HariPrasad

Sidak said:


> @Jaat Rock Will BJP get close to Majority in Haryana?




3 Exit Polls states so. i.e 51,44 and 54.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> ​Teri Paan Di.  Secular bool Kay Gaal na Kaad.
> 
> Job Keeps me busy and away from this secular forum.


Chal jhoothi main janta hu tu bahut badi Secular hai 


Sidak said:


> @Jaat Rock Will BJP get close to Majority in Haryana?


I want INLD in Haryana with or without support of BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Jaat Rock said:


> Chal jhoothi main janta hu tu bahut badi Secular hai
> 
> I want INLD in Haryana with or without support of BJP



Why ?


----------



## jha

Modi's decision on economic issues leaves a lot to be desired. First he appointed Jaitley as Finance Minister, then Nitish loving Subramaniam as CEA and now this stand on black money. Not at all satisfactory .


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Modi's decision on economic issues leaves a lot to be desired. First he appointed Jaitley as Finance Minister, then Nitish loving Subramaniam as CEA and now this stand on black money. Not at all satisfactory .



The stand on black money is because of the agreements signed during the UPA regime and the current govt. cannot break those agreements . So its really not his fault ... Besides as i have said you will only get reforms in 2015 when BJP has enough seats in the Rajya Sabha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> The stand on black money *is because of the agreements signed during the UPA regime and the current govt. cannot break those agreements* . So its really not his fault ... Besides as i have said you will only get reforms in 2015 when BJP has enough seats in the Rajya Sabha



But they didn't say that did they.
I'm also disappointed that the names were not revealed.


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> But they didn't say that did they.
> I'm also disappointed that the names were not revealed.



Yes they did say that , and that is the fact , nothing political about it . Govt. has no choice but to follow these agreements .The names can come out only when they are prosecuted for the charges .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

jha said:


> Modi's decision on economic issues leaves a lot to be desired. First he appointed Jaitley as Finance Minister, then Nitish loving Subramaniam as CEA and now this stand on black money. Not at all satisfactory .



I am more worried about his non serious approach to eliminating illiteracy from India. That was is weakness in Gujarat too. We really need some strong action on this front, rather than on cleanliness.

His pet mission must be education, not cleanliness.


----------



## TejasMk3

indiatester said:


> But they didn't say that did they.
> I'm also disappointed that the names were not revealed.



If you are referring to the article on TOI, that article has lots of sensationalism. 

The whole article can be reduced to this:
"Government has refused to reveal names of ALL Indians having money in foreign accounts". According the agreement, govt can only reveal names of people it is prosecuting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Why ?



Jaat Power I guess.


----------



## Star Wars

SanjeevaniButi said:


> I am more worried about his non serious approach to eliminating illiteracy from India. That was is weakness in Gujarat too. We really need some strong action on this front, rather than on cleanliness.
> 
> His pet mission must be education, not cleanliness.



The education sector in Gujarat has seen a sea change with the* literacy rate increasing from 69.14 % in 2001 to 79.31% in 2011*. *The female literacy rate in the last decade has gone up by 12.93%*, a figure of achievement which is one and a half times more than the achievement of the previous decade. The schemes initiated by the education department have truly led to a complete turnaround in the way the importance of education is perceived in the state.

*Gujarat now has 100 per cent electrification in all government schools with the expenditure on power being borne by the state government.Primary school drop-out rates from 38.92 per cent in 2001 to 7.56 per cent in 2011

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

so was it 100 days or 150 days to bring back black money???

i think Rajnath Singh (then BJP president ) had said something like that 

Will bring back black money in 100 days: BJP chief Rajnath Singh | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> The stand on black money is because of the agreements signed during the UPA regime and the current govt. cannot break those agreements . So its really not his fault ... Besides as i have said you will only get reforms in 2015 when BJP has enough seats in the Rajya Sabha



Such clarifications should precede these decisions. NDA has come as a hypocrite today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Star Wars said:


> The education sector in Gujarat has seen a sea change with the* literacy rate increasing from 69.14 % in 2001 to 79.31% in 2011*. *The female literacy rate in the last decade has gone up by 12.93%*, a figure of achievement which is one and a half times more than the achievement of the previous decade. The schemes initiated by the education department have truly led to a complete turnaround in the way the importance of education is perceived in the state.
> 
> *Gujarat now has 100 per cent electrification in all government schools with the expenditure on power being borne by the state government.Primary school drop-out rates from 38.92 per cent in 2001 to 7.56 per cent in 2011*



And I would want the same in the rest of India. I want him to him to ask people who have adopted villages to make them free of illiteracy.


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Such clarifications should precede these decisions. NDA has come as a hypocrite today.



Such clarifications would not be necessary if people did their home work before being judgmental. The names can come out when the said persons are prosecuted . Wait till 2020 until you label them .



SanjeevaniButi said:


> And I would want the same in the rest of India. I want him to him to ask people who have adopted villages to make them free of illiteracy.



So do you agree your post about Gujarat was false ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Star Wars said:


> So do you agree your post about Gujarat was false ?



Modi did great work in Gujarat but it was not enough. If he had built toilets with running water for girls in every school in Gujarat I would have agreed with you. 

I always thought his mission is economic progress, not literacy. Maybe economic progress will kick start education, lets see.


----------



## abjktu

SanjeevaniButi said:


> I am more worried about his non serious approach to eliminating illiteracy from India. That was is weakness in Gujarat too. We really need some strong action on this front, rather than on cleanliness.
> 
> His pet mission must be education, not cleanliness.


Hehe...What about BLACK MONEY???
In Malayalam we say 'Panathinu mithe parundhum parakkilla'(Even eagles don't fly above money)...Then how could Modi???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Modi did great work in Gujarat but it was not enough. If he had built toilets with running water for girls in every school in Gujarat I would have agreed with you.
> .



Wait..on one hand you were saying you want more education not "Swach Bharat" and now you are saying opposite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> Such clarifications would not be necessary if people did their home work before being judgmental. The names can come out when the said persons are prosecuted . Wait till 2020 until you label them


TBH I think the reports that colour peoples mind on black money are highly exaggerated, people claim some trillions of dollars. Also do you think that it's just lying there are? Congis wouldve acted the day they lost (or even before).

I am okay as long the govt actually works. Reforms, changes etc, setting the economy okay, good defence/foreign policies...you know actually doing govt things.
Expecting a 100% corruption free govt is just being naive. That isnt going to happen. But as long as they actually work, instead of just plain looting, and worse, pursuing divisive policies, I'm okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> TBH I think the reports that colour peoples mind on black money are highly exaggerated, people claim some trillions of dollars. Also do you think that it's just lying there are? Congis wouldve acted the day they lost (or even before).
> 
> I am okay as long the govt actually works. Reforms, changes etc, setting the economy okay, good defence/foreign policies...you know actually doing govt things.
> Expecting a 100% corruption free govt is just being naive. That isnt going to happen. But as long as they actually work, instead of just plain looting, and worse, pursuing divisive policies, I'm okay.



I do think there is a lot of money , i do remember hearing reports that the money was moved outside swiss banks accounts to other destinations in fear of the ongoing investigation into black money . Govt. seem to be working fine as of now but this investigation into black money should be carried out as fast as possible . God knows how much money we lost in 60 years ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522410583841189888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522407823506812928
And this is from a well known congressi secularist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> Such clarifications would not be necessary *if people did their home work *before being judgmental. The names can come out when the said persons are prosecuted . Wait till 2020 until you label them .



Yeah.. Tell that to all supporters and see the response you will get... Modi's decisions has not been very encouraging for people who had worked endlessly for NDA govt. in center. 

We dont have time to wait till 2020. Visible action needs to be taken and if thats difficult, clarifications must be issued. 

BTW where was this homework when the then BJP president had boasted of bringing back money in 100 days..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> Yes they did say that , and that is the fact , nothing political about it . Govt. has no choice but to follow these agreements .The names can come out only when they are prosecuted for the charges .





TejasMk3 said:


> If you are referring to the article on TOI, that article has lots of sensationalism.
> 
> The whole article can be reduced to this:
> "Government has refused to reveal names of ALL Indians having money in foreign accounts". According the agreement, govt can only reveal names of people it is prosecuting.



I just went through the details now and agree. The MSM got me with the headlines / #BreakingNews
Lesson learnt: Don't trust media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523098527887802369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523098199947350016


jha said:


> Yeah.. Tell that to all supporters and see the response you will get... Modi's decisions has not been very encouraging for people who had worked endlessly for NDA govt. in center.



Considering exist polls suggest single Majority in Harayana and Maharashtra i say people are pretty satisfied



> We dont have time to wait till 2020. Visible action needs to be taken and if thats difficult, clarifications must be issued.



Decisions cannot be taken overnight , Actions are being taken ,Visible or invincible is irrelevant , just because it does not come in the media it does not mean actions are not being taken .

"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523098527887802369


> BTW where was this homework when the then BJP president had boasted of bringing back money in 100 days..?



That comment was made by then BJP president Rajnath Singh so you might as well go write a letter to him and ask him . Other than that its better that one look at the election Manifesto than random election rabble ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

abjktu said:


> Hehe...What about BLACK MONEY???
> In Malayalam we say 'Panathinu mithe parundhum parakkilla'(Even eagles don't fly above money)...Then how could Modi???



Did you get your answer ? #30564



Star Wars said:


> Wait..on one hand you were saying you want more education not "Swach Bharat" and now you are saying opposite



There is a direct link between girl child education and toilets for girls in school.


----------



## jha

Looks like BJP has not learnt the lessons from Janata Govt. & Vajpayee's govt.People are much more aware now. So any impression that it is now not serious on anti-corruption will be very troubling.



Star Wars said:


> Decisions cannot be taken overnight , Actions are being taken ,*Visible or invincible is irrelevant *, just because it does not come in the media it does not mean actions are not being taken .



Yeah Right... 

Hope Modi does not think on same lines...



Star Wars said:


> That comment was made by then BJP president Rajnath Singh so you might as well go write a letter to him and ask him . Other than that its better that one look at the election Manifesto than random election rabble ..



I thought people voted based on Modi's own " election rabble".. But People must have read BJP's election manifesto as you pointed out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Looks like BJP has not learnt the lessons from Janata Govt. & Vajpayee's govt.People are much more aware now. So any impression that it is now not serious on anti-corruption will be very troubling.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Right...
> 
> Hope Modi does not think on same lines...



Yeah it is right  So you are saying every time he does something he has to brag about it in full view of the media that too when we are trying to get black money ? Its like literally screaming to the corrupt people " We are gonna get your money better switch accounts now " .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

jha said:


> Looks like BJP has not learnt the lessons from Janata Govt. & Vajpayee's govt.People are much more aware now. So any impression that it is now not serious on anti-corruption will be very troubling.
> 
> I thought people voted based on Modi's own " election rabble".. But People must have read BJP's election manifesto as you pointed out.



BJP may have not yet learnt, but Modi surely has. In any case his commitment against black money is just as strong, so action is inevitable. There is no reason to doubt it. At least not yet.


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> I thought people voted based on Modi's own " election rabble".. But People must have read BJP's election manifesto as you pointed out.



They voted on Modi not Rajnath Singh , no one ever came to see the guy during his solo Rallies . Why are you talking in circles ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522975621761085440
WTF !!!

@Sidak @JanjaWeed @Tshering @scorpionx @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

arp2041 said:


> @Prometheus as long as Amit Shah is at the helm, I am ready to bet that BJP (if goes alone) in next Punjab VS elections will emerge as the Single Largest Party ( I am not of Punjab nor connected in anyway, but ready to bet).
> 
> @JanjaWeed


Kya Arp bhai aapne pichle din mere prashan ka uttar hi nehi diya!!Kya lagta hain aapko BJP 150 se zyada seats ley paigi Maharashtra mein??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> Yeah it is right  So you are saying every time he does something he has to brag about it in full view of the media that too when we are trying to get black money ? Its like literally screaming to the corrupt people " We are gonna get your money better switch accounts now " .



Any action has to be visible. There can not be any doubt about that. Any silent administration is not the need of hour.



Star Wars said:


> They voted on Modi not Rajnath Singh , no one ever came to see the guy during his solo Rallies . Why are you talking in circles ?



I did mention Modi's "election rabble" but that probably skipped you... And No, I dont talk in circles. I have concerns about the decisions being taken and I'll raise them.

I am pro-Modi but anti-chutiyapa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> Any action has to be visible. There can not be any doubt about that. Any silent administration is not the need of hour.



Every actions of the govt. especially on sensitive issues of black money should NOT be made public ever . Besides what happens when you give out their names without their bank accounts on foreign countries being locked..



> I did mention Modi's "election rabble" but that probably skipped you... And No, I don't talk in circles. I have concerns about the decisions being taken and I'll raise them.



I did not mention Modi's election rabble . He said he would bring back black money and that is being done so far . It cannot be done overnight . Swiss authorities seem to be co-operating with the govt. so we are seeing progress ..



> I am pro-Modi but anti-chutiyapa.



Then don't ask for results overnight and give them some time.Congress party tried everything they could to halt the creation of SIT and god knows what else they did before stepping down .


----------



## arp2041

Mike_Brando said:


> Kya Arp bhai aapne pichle din mere prashan ka uttar hi nehi diya!!Kya lagta hain aapko BJP 150 se zyada seats ley paigi Maharashtra mein??



yaar 150 ka pakka nahi hai.....149 is sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> yaar 150 ka pakka nahi hai.....149 is sure.


Jai arp baba ji ki!!!

I heard its 151...


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Jai arp baba ji ki!!!
> 
> I heard its 151...









For you & your "SECULAR" brothers on the "FORUM"................

You will need it..............

Maha & Haryana will be DOWN come 19th oct........

"ishwar ki krapa" (in Communalism) & "Inshallah" (in secularism) Soon SAFFRON flag will unfurl on Thiruvananthapuram!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> For you & your "SECULAR" brothers on the "FORUM"................
> 
> You will need it..............
> 
> Maha & Haryana will be DOWN come 19th oct........
> 
> "ishwar ki krapa" (in Communalism) & "Inshallah" (in secularism) Soon SAFFRON flag will unfurl on Thiruvananthapuram!!!!


hehehehe..... BJP in kerala???
Till the time BJP in kerala gets clowns to head till then....be assured that BJP wont be able to open an account in Kerala.Ppl in kerala are far more secular and educated , the north Indian politics wont help and add to it communists still get a lot of support.

And you closet secular ...its high time I unmasked you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

Ravi Nair said:


> Jaat Power I guess.


You are right 
BTW Remember me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Ppl in kerala are far more educated





levina said:


> add to it communists still get a lot of support.





You are CONTRADICTING yourself.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> You are CONTRADICTING yourself.............


they are educated communists, & soon to be educated communals! isn't that right @levina ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

To all the Keralites...........................................

_BJP ko SELECT kar dala toh Kerala Jinga-Lala!!!

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

anyone seen BABA RAMDEV ????? 

Is he on a mission sent by BJP to bring back black money in 100 days??

eerrrr...........isnt 100 days over ???

Bhakto ..........kya hogeya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> You are CONTRADICTING yourself.............



which dictionary do you look into???  



JanjaWeed said:


> they are educated communists, & soon to be educated communals! *isn't that right* @levina ?


Not right!!! but left....
I don't know about that....
But its an alternating govt in Kerala always...as in for 5 yrs congress rule and then for next 5 years the communists rule.
BJP better come up with a very good leader in kerala from its muddle brained followers ....or may be they already got a bakara...Mr.Shashi Tharoor.Lolzz


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Mr.Shashi Tharoor.Lolzz



YES!!!

Inside sources say that Modi promised CMship, free of charges in Sunanda case & right to marry 4th time if he Joins BJP & helps BJP come in power in Kerala..........apparently he was MOST happy with the promise of 4th marriage rather than first two!!

BTW,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520603908302180352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Inside sources say that Modi promised CMship, free of charges in Sunanda case & right to marry 4th time if he Joins BJP & helps BJP come in power in Kerala..........apparently he was MOST happy with the promise of 4th marriage rather than first two!!


Are you jealous of him?
Hes a handsome man..I wont be surprised if he marries 5-6 times. 

But then yeah BJP is playing its Shashi Tharoor card well.


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> Hes a handsome man..I wont be surprised if he marries 5-6 times.



Madamji kahi aap bhi toh LINE me nahi ho............  ------------>  --------------->


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Madamji kahi aap bhi toh LINE me nahi ho............  ------------>  --------------->


Yeah right!!
I am standing right behind you in that line.

............  ------------>  ---------------> 

First Arp madam will get the blessings


----------



## arp2041

levina said:


> First Arp madam will get the blessings



I don't GET....I give..............


I mean Blessings............


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> I don't GET....I give..............
> 
> 
> I mean Blessings............



Anyways yours will be a "blessed" couple for sure.


----------



## Star Wars

Ye kya ho raha hai yaha pai .


----------



## arp2041

@Saheli ji bas karo.....itna time kaha sey mil jata hai apko.....pehley hi Secularo ki WATT laga rkhi hai Modi ney


----------



## Saheli

arp2041 said:


> @Saheli ji bas karo.....itna time kaha sey mil jata hai apko.....pehley hi Secularo ki WATT laga rkhi hai Modi ney



Huh? Maine kya kiya?

Abhi tho berozgar hun. Tho time hai.


----------



## Saheli

arp2041 said:


> Maine apsey any contact id manga tha......AGAR APKO KOI KASHT NA HO TO



Mujhe koi kasht nahi hai, per leke kya karoge? Send me a PM, I will share ID with you.


----------



## Tridibans

Saheli said:


> Mujhe koi kasht nahi hai, per leke kya karoge? Send me a PM, I will share ID with you.


@arp2041 tu to* tharki* communal nikla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Tridibans said:


> @arp2041 tu to* tharki* communal nikla





Sala ek ladki sey contact details bhi nhi mang sktey India me 

P.S. abey baat kuch aur hai........


----------



## Saheli

Tridibans said:


> @arp2041 tu to* tharki* communal nikla



Was it tarkigiri? I doubt that. May be needs some Sanghi tips. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Saheli said:


> Was it tarkigiri? I doubt that. May be needs some Sanghi tips. LOL.



Jao....Nahi chahiye any detail shetail.........Katti.....


----------



## Tridibans

arp2041 said:


> Sala ek ladki sey contact details bhi nhi mang sktey India me
> 
> P.S. abey baat kuch aur hai........





Saheli said:


> Was it tarkigiri? I doubt that. May be needs some Sanghi tips. LOL.




Jis rate se Modi and his RSS sanghis are cleaning up India from Congress, by next year this time name of this thread will be changed to* Indian Dating Corner * @levina and @arp2041 will be made resident experts on it. BTW what happend to those rumors about Tharoor and that Pakistani journalist @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saheli

arp2041 said:


> Jao....Nahi chahiye any detail shetail.........Katti.....



Ab kya hua? Katti kis baath ke liye?


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> which dictionary do you look into???
> 
> 
> Not right!!! but left....
> I don't know about that....
> But its an alternating govt in Kerala always...as in for 5 yrs congress rule and then for next 5 years the communists rule.
> BJP better come up with a very good leader in kerala from its muddle brained followers ....or may be they already got a bakara...Mr.Shashi Tharoor.Lolzz


aray fikar not... by the time next election comes around in MY (  ) own country.... there won't be any more _left _left!  We will push them so far towards the left... they will fall of the edge, taking centre lefts with them!


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> aray fikar not... by the time next election comes around in MYD) own country.... there won't be any more _left _left!  We will push them so far towards the left... they will fall of the edge, taking centre lefts with them!


arrey only a keralite can understand what happens within Kerala...rest can only speculate.

left-right-center....left-right-center....left-right-center....


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> arrey only a keralite can understand what happens within Kerala...rest can only speculate.
> 
> left-right-center....left-right-center....left-right-center....


what are you chatin about girl? we too understand what happens within Kerala.. frem tea shops to koll cenders , we know yevery dhing about Kerala..


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> what are you chatin about girl? we too understand what happens within Kerala.. frem tea shops to koll cenders , we know yevery dhing about Kerala..


The problem is just that!!
That you understand only "yevery dhing" about Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> The problem is just that!!
> That you understand only "yevery dhing" about Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> hehehehe..... BJP in kerala???
> Till the time BJP in kerala gets clowns to head till then....be assured that BJP wont be able to open an account in Kerala.Ppl in kerala are far more secular and educated , the north Indian politics wont help and add to it communists still get a lot of support.
> 
> And you closet secular ...its high time I unmasked you.



BJP can work in Kerala. If they re-invent themselves as a pro-business party and make that it's brand identity. They probably need a charismatic leader as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> Looks like BJP has not learnt the lessons from Janata Govt. & Vajpayee's govt.People are much more aware now. So any impression that it is now not serious on anti-corruption will be very troubling.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Right...
> 
> Hope Modi does not think on same lines...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought people voted based on Modi's own " election rabble".. But People must have read BJP's election manifesto as you pointed out.



actually, I think @jha is right in a way. And I like his thought process. Agree with him or disagree with him, he is just concerned with the nation rather than Modi or the BJP.

Actually, every party needs an intelligent dissenter instead of sycophants. It makes the political system better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Ravi Nair said:


> actually, I think @jha is right in a way. And I like his thought process. Agree with him or disagree with him, he is just concerned with the nation rather than Modi or the BJP.
> 
> Actually, every party needs an intelligent dissenter instead of sycophants. It makes the political system better.



can't blame modi...paisa sabi parties ne mil kar khya hai. modi is stuck in between.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

JanjaWeed said:


> what are you chatin about girl? we too understand what happens within Kerala.. frem tea shops to koll cenders , we know yevery dhing about Kerala..


But Kerala is not merely manjeshwaram,uppala or kasargod...
BJP's strongest holds are Kasargod LS and Trivandrum LS...
Kasargod-The Northern parts are Thulu/Kannada dominated and are the biggest vote bank of BJP..They are communal just like their Mangalorean brothers,NO OFFENSE...But the central, southern parts are Malayali dominated areas and are ardent supporters of Marxist..,So its very difficult to win from there...
Trivandrum-Trivandrum BJP means Rajagopal..No Rajagopal..No BJP..He is too old and won't contest in election anymore...So the chances are very less.....
Moreover lack of good influencing leaders among BJP Kerala unit is also a drawback.....


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> actually, I think @jha is right in a way. And I like his thought process. Agree with him or disagree with him, he is just concerned with the nation rather than Modi or the BJP.
> 
> Actually, every party needs an intelligent dissenter instead of sycophants. It makes the political system better.



I have faith in Modi , Amit Shah and his capabilites and their intentions . Some members in BJP and NDA might not want to go along with him as it does not suit their interest ..



Ravi Nair said:


> actually, I think @jha is right in a way. And I like his thought process. Agree with him or disagree with him, he is just concerned with the nation rather than Modi or the BJP.
> 
> Actually, every party needs an intelligent dissenter instead of sycophants. It makes the political system better.



Actually, did you check whom they made PM economic advisor Arvind Subramanian,He is someone who was strongly opposed to his initial economic policies and budget introduced by the Modi govt..


----------



## Chronos

Star Wars said:


> I have faith in Modi , Amit Shah and his capabilites and their intentions . Some members in BJP and NDA might not want to go along with him as it does not suit their interest ..
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, did you check whom they made PM economic advisor Arvind Subramanian,He is someone who was strongly opposed to his initial economic policies and budget introduced by the Modi govt..



I actually like the Raghuram Rajan and Aravind Subramanian combo 

I was commenting on the motive of Jha's criticism.



JanjaWeed said:


>



Kerala BJP does not have charismatic leaders. It's success also depends on drawing large support among Ezhava and other so called 'backward' castes which Communists enjoy a lot of support from.



JanjaWeed said:


> aray fikar not... by the time next election comes around in MY (  ) own country.... there won't be any more _left _left!  We will push them so far towards the left... they will fall of the edge, taking centre lefts with them!



Only can see that happening if Kerala BJP gets a bunch of charismatic leaders and the traditional voting demographics of communists leave them for BJP.

A couple of election cycles have to happen.

@Star Wars I heard Pinarayi might stand a chance at being a CM. If this is true, may god help Kerala.


----------



## abjktu

Ravi Nair said:


> @Star Wars I heard Pinarayi might stand a chance at being a CM. If this is true, may god help Kerala.


Pinarayi vijayan is a man of realpolitik with good command and leadership qualities,not an ideological dimwit like Achumaman....He was widely regarded as one of the best electricity minister of Kerala ever had(except lavalin case).....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

abjktu said:


> Pinarayi vijayan is a man of realpolitik with good command and leadership qualities,not an ideological dimwit like Achumaman...*.He was widely regarded as one of the best electricity minister of Kerala ever had(except lavalin case)*.....



@nair @sreekumar @levina @kurup @seiko 

Look at this nakkitharam. @abjktu Jokes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Ravi Nair said:


> @nair @sreekumar @levina @kurup @seiko
> 
> Look at this nakkitharam. @abjktu Jokes



Good or Bad He is going to be the CM candidate for CPM in next election...... It will be interesting to see how good a CM he is...... But he will be like MODI when it comes to controlling the government....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

nair said:


> Good or Bad He is going to be the CM candidate for CPM in next election...... It will be interesting to see how good a CM he is...... But he will be like MODI when it comes to controlling the government....



yeah but abjktu claimed he was one of the best electricity ministers Kerala ever had. Don't you think that is sort of not true?


----------



## nair

Ravi Nair said:


> yeah but abjktu claimed he was one of the best electricity ministers Kerala ever had. Don't you think that is sort of not true?



I dono much about his stint as electricity minister, but he became famous after that....


----------



## arp2041

Ravi Nair said:


> They probably need a charismatic leader as well.



_Here I come Kerala............................ _


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> _Here I come Kerala............................ _



He was talking about me


----------



## zhanghang

Indian toilet and rape issues should be discussed, do not let your country to become an international joke.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> Good or Bad He is going to be the CM candidate for CPM in next election...... It will be interesting to see how good a CM he is...... But he will be like MODI when it comes to controlling the government....


Yeah right.
Pinnarayi has the gravitas!



zhanghang said:


> Indian toilet and rape issues should be discussed, do not let your country to become an international joke.


post reported...


----------



## zhanghang

levina said:


> Yeah right.
> Pinnarayi has the gravitas!
> 
> 
> post reported...


Your country has an international laughing stock, rape big country!

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Chronos

zhanghang said:


> Your country has an international laughing stock, rape big country!



you need to invest that stock in your education.

English bad, learning good!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zhanghang

Ravi Nair said:


> you need to invest that stock in your education.
> 
> English bad, learning good!


India niggas, understand?


----------



## nair

zhanghang said:


> Your country has an international laughing stock, rape big country!





zhanghang said:


> Indian toilet and rape issues should be discussed, do not let your country to become an international joke.



Stop trolling, Edit or delete your post, and get your rating reversed.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

nair said:


> Stop trolling, Edit or delete your post, and get your rating reversed.......


He's doing it in every other thread,he's more like a short lived troll. Negative ratings wouldn't effect him for sure.


----------



## nair

Nova2 said:


> He's doing it in every other thread,he's more like a short lived troll. Negative ratings wouldn't effect him for sure.



I realised it later, have seen him trolling in every thread..... wasted 2 ratings......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Ravi Nair said:


> @nair @sreekumar @levina @kurup @seiko
> 
> Look at this nakkitharam. @abjktu Jokes



I actually have no idea about his tenure as electricity minister except for the lavlin case .

Although for some reason I don't like the guy .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

kurup said:


> I actually have no idea about his tenure as electricity minister except for the lavlin case
> Although for some reason I don't like the guy .....


Same here!
Somewhere behind every killing and behind every scam his name is linked directly and indirectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Ravi Nair said:


> @nair @sreekumar @levina @kurup @seiko
> 
> Look at this nakkitharam. @abjktu Jokes




I dont like this Pinarayi.
A pure criminal.He couldnt joined Bsc because of the lack of money.But somewhere I heard that his son is graduated from London scholl of economicswith 20 lakhs fee.
I dont know whether it is right or wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Diesel deregulated. Price cut by 3.37 per litre. Gas price only hiked marginally to $5.61/mmbtu vs $8.4 earlier approved by UPA govt.


----------



## abjktu

Ravi Nair said:


> yeah but abjktu claimed he was one of the best electricity ministers Kerala ever had. Don't you think that is sort of not true?


Face the Reality..He will be the next CM of Kerala..Wait and Watch..



sreekumar said:


> I dont like this Pinarayi.
> A pure criminal.He couldnt joined Bsc because of the lack of money.But somewhere I heard that his son is graduated from London scholl of economicswith 20 lakhs fee.
> I dont know whether it is right or wrong.


business administration course from Birmingham university??..


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

abjktu said:


> Face the Reality..He will be the next CM of Kerala..Wait and Watch..



I am praying for Ramesh Chennithala


----------



## jha

*Ab is chu**ye ko kaun samjhaye..? Any AAPiya around..?*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523477251178762243


----------



## abjktu

SanjeevaniButi said:


> I am praying for Ramesh Chennithala


But no one can beat Umman chandy in congress..He knows 'how to rule'...He will go any limit for power..
Ramesh is chinna paiyan before Umman...


----------



## jha

A tad bit too optimistic but interesting analysis....

Poll analysis: BJP may deliver other contenders a knockout blow in Maharashtra - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

Haha...just listening to timesnow... Apparently Bihar model is going to be followed in Haryana... Congress is going to join hands with INLD & HJHC to keep BJP out of power.  (Guess what...all three of them needs to get to half way mark to do that in the first place) @ranjeet @jha what you guys reckon?


----------



## SrNair

abjktu said:


> Face the Reality..He will be the next CM of Kerala..Wait and Watch..
> 
> 
> business administration course from Birmingham university??..




may be?
I dont know its clearly except that he educated from England.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

abjktu said:


> But no one can beat Umman chandy in congress..He knows 'how to rule'...He will go any limit for power..
> Ramesh is chinna paiyan before Umman...



Grapvine says Padmaja is trying to make a come back into politics


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Haha...just listening to timesnow... Apparently Bihar model is going to be followed in Haryana... Congress is going to join hands with INLD & HJHC to keep BJP out of power.  (Guess what...all three of them needs to get to half way mark to do that in the first place) @ranjeet @jha what you guys reckon?



INLD + BJP or, BJP + HJC ( if BJP does not cross 45 on itself) is more likely than INLD+ Cong + HJC... Yesterday One Choutala was talking of a non-Congressi govt. in Haryana. Now lets wait for @ranjeet with his detailed explanation.


----------



## Nova2

nair said:


> I realised it later, have seen him trolling in every thread..... wasted 2 ratings......


Koi nai its only once in a blue moon that you give negative rating to any member aise mauke roj thodi na ate hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Grapvine says Padmaja is trying to make a come back into politics


hahaha..Whats special about her??..Its like comparing TATA nano with Ferrari..
Currently She is one among the many general Secretaries of KPCC,just a post for namesake...


----------



## nair

SanjeevaniButi said:


> I am praying for Ramesh Chennithala



Chennithala will have to wait for 7 years atleast....... Or else he will have to pray some how Saritha releases some video which is some way related oomman.......


----------



## abjktu

sreekumar said:


> may be?
> I dont know its clearly except that he educated from England.


Ippo pullikaran gulfille etho kachavada sthapanathinte udamakalill oralaanu..urappilla..kettarivaanu..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Q. How do you know its a non-Congress Government at the centre?

A. Diesel prices cut by 3 Rs two days AFTER elections, not before... 

Union Cabinet deregulates diesel price, approves new gas price formula - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

nair said:


> I realised it later, have seen him trolling in every thread..... *wasted 2 ratings*......



Do you have a quota?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Soumitra said:


> Do you have a quota?



It is not about quota, it is about using it for a purpose......



Sidak said:


> Q. How do you know its a non-Congress Government at the centre?
> 
> A. Diesel prices cut by 3 Rs two days AFTER elections, not before...
> 
> Union Cabinet deregulates diesel price, approves new gas price formula - The Times of India



Did you understand the reason behind it? 

1) They wanted to deregulate the diesel prices, and a 3 rupee reduction (probably the highest ever reduction) could reduce the criticism...
2) Crude oil prices are at the below 90 dollar for some time now....... 

When i look at it, i dont see much difference between the policies of UPA and NDA.......


----------



## SrNair

nair said:


> It is not about quota, it is about using it for a purpose......
> 
> 
> 
> Did you understand the reason behind it?
> 
> 1) They wanted to deregulate the diesel prices, and a 3 rupee reduction (probably the highest ever reduction) could reduce the criticism...
> 2) Crude oil prices are at the below 90 dollar for some time now.......
> 
> When i look at it, i dont see much difference between the policies of UPA and NDA.......



New government cant change or reverse an evolving economy since 1991.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Soumitra said:


> Do you have a quota?



Hey don't demean away his "power"  ...... he's kissed a lot of PA for it.


----------



## Soumitra

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Hey don't demean away his "power"  ...... he's kissed a lot of PA for it.


He is a very senior and respected member of his forum and does not have to kiss ***.

I may disagree with him sometimes but I respect him for the contribution he does for the forum


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Soumitra said:


> He is a very senior and respected member of his forum and does not have to kiss ***.
> I may disagree with him sometimes but I respect him for the contribution he does for the forum



LOL. I bet.


----------



## nair

sreekumar said:


> New government cant change or reverse an evolving economy since 1991.


But they were criticizing the same policy when in opposition right???


----------



## SrNair

nair said:


> But they were criticizing the same policy when in opposition right???



Just a political stunt thats all and helpful to reduce its possible intensity.


----------



## nair

sreekumar said:


> Just a political stunt thats all and helpful to reduce its possible intensity.



That is why i say there is no major change in policies of previous and current govt. The only difference is there is no super PM in this Govt......and the PM is strong...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Prometheus said:


> anyone seen BABA RAMDEV ?????
> 
> Is he on a mission sent by BJP to bring back black money in 100 days??
> 
> eerrrr...........isnt 100 days over ???
> 
> Bhakto ..........kya hogeya?


Are bhai aur kitne din uss bhagode AK-49 ka bhakt bane ghumoge.Kuch toh sharam karo aur kripiya hume iss dharnabazi drama se maaf karo.AAP ka baap aa gaya hain Delhi mein,ab AAP jaise PAAP ki koi zarurat nehi hain Hindustanio ko! @arp2041 ,bhai dekho maine ek Bhagode AK-49 ke bhakt ko khoj nikala hain


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

nair said:


> That is why i say there is no major change in policies of previous and current govt. The only difference is there is no super PM in this Govt......and the PM is strong...



@Soumitra Do you agree with this "analysis" of the senior and respected member of this forum ? What rating would you give this "contribution" ?


----------



## Parul

Mike_Brando said:


> Are bhai aur kitne din uss bhagode AK-49 ka bhakt bane ghumoge.Kuch toh sharam karo aur kripiya hume iss dharnabazi drama se maaf karo.AAP ka baap aa gaya hain Delhi mein,ab AAP jaise PAAP ki koi zarurat nehi hain Hindustanio ko! @arp2041 ,bhai dekho maine ek Bhagode AK-49 ke bhakt ko khoj nikala hain



Err - everyone who post in this thread know he is old time #Apptard - AK - 49 Bhakt.. You didn't unveil him. 

I dobut ki Kuch logo ko yaha Post karne pay Paise milte hai. The moment Elections starts they pop in. The moment, it gets over they Vanish..



nair said:


> It is not about quota, it is about using it for a purpose......
> 
> 
> 
> Did you understand the reason behind it?
> 
> 1) They wanted to deregulate the diesel prices, and a 3 rupee reduction (probably the highest ever reduction) could reduce the criticism...
> 2) Crude oil prices are at the below 90 dollar for some time now.......
> 
> When i look at it, i dont see much difference between the policies of UPA and NDA.......



You should agree that had Congress been in Power, this would have happened only before elections or else price would have remained stagnant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

nair said:


> That is why i say there is no major change in policies of previous and current govt. The only difference is there is no super PM in this Govt......and the PM is strong...


C'mon.. there is still a long way to go to match previous govt's achievements. 2G, CWG & Coalgate are few of the greatest achievements by UPA1 & 2.. So let's just hold back before we draw parallels between the two!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

nair said:


> That is why i say there is no major change in policies of previous and current govt. The only difference is there is no super PM in this Govt......and the PM is strong...



If you were thinking that JUST in 4 months any govt. will completely do opp. of what the last 10 years govt. was doing.....then sorry to disappoint, but that won't happen, it's simply not PRACTICAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

JanjaWeed said:


> C'mon.. there is still a long way to go to match previous govt's achievements. 2G, CWG & Coalgate are few of the greatest achievements by UPA1 & 2.. So let's just hold back before we draw parallels between the two!



If Modi government is accused of no scams whatsoever, that is an achievement itself.



nair said:


> That is why i say there is no major change in policies of previous and current govt. The only difference is there is no super PM in this Govt......and the PM is strong...



well, at least there is no Sonia Gandhi near the corridors of power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

SanjeevaniButi said:


> @Soumitra Do you agree with this "analysis" of the senior and respected member of this forum ? What rating would you give this "contribution" ?



Like I already said I don't always agree with him. this is one of the times.

Just seeing my profile pic you will know that I am a big supporter of Modi. Having said that I do not have to blindly agree to all he says or does. But I also agree that we should give him time to set things in order

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> If Modi government is accused of no scams whatsoever, that is an achievement itself.


Exactly... Public have put massive faith in Modi rather than in BJP. Mind you.. his tenure as CM of Gujarat lasted beyond UPA1 & 2 put together.. & he managed to stay clear of any corruption charges for 13 long years. Even a minute financial mismanagement by the current central govt administration will be a blot on Modi's image... & public will feel cheated. I don't think even his ardent supporters will pardon him, should he go easy on financial mismanagement under his watch.





> well, at least there is no Sonia Gandhi near the corridors of power



neither Rahul baba to overrule elected PM & cabinet ministers or Vadra damad, world's fastest billionaire!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Soumitra said:


> Like I already said I don't always agree with him. this is one of the times.
> 
> Just seeing my profile pic you will know that I am a big supporter of Modi. Having said that I do not have to blindly agree to all he says or does. But I also agree that we should give him time to set things in order



Your defence of nair  heartwarming



Soumitra said:


> Like I already said I don't always agree with him. this is one of the times.
> 
> Just seeing my profile pic you will know that I am a big supporter of Modi. Having said that I do not have to blindly agree to all he says or does. But I also agree that we should give him time to set things in order



Your defence of nair  heartwarming



JanjaWeed said:


> Exactly... Public have put massive faith in Modi rather than in BJP. Mind you.. his tenure as CM of Gujarat lasted beyond UPA1 & 2 put together.. & he managed to stay clear of any corruption charges for 13 long years. Even a minute financial mismanagement by the current central govt administration will be a blot in Modi's image... & public will feel cheated. I don't think even his ardent supporters will pardon him, should he go easy on financial mismanagement under his watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neither Rahul baba to overrule elected PM & cabinet ministers or Vadra damad, world's fastest billionaire!



UPA-1 was vastly superior to UPA-2. Because Manmohan was allowed to do his thing. 

At the least, we know the PM is in charge.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ravi Nair said:


> Your defence of nair  heartwarming
> 
> 
> 
> Your defence of nair  heartwarming
> 
> 
> 
> UPA-1 was vastly superior to UPA-2. Because Manmohan was allowed to do his thing.
> 
> At the least, we know the PM is in charge.


UPA1 was just the precursor for UPA2. Dayanidhi Maran did his deed in UPA1, A Raja carried that forward in UPA2, So was with CWG. UPA1 reversed NDAs decision.. & made Kalmadi sole in-charge of CWG so that he can go on a rampage. Same goes to Coalgate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> That is why i say there is no major change in policies of previous and current govt. The only difference is there is no super PM in this Govt......and the PM is strong...



Recent additions into PMO and his move on labour reforms suggest he is planning for big changes after he gets Majority in Rajya Sabha . I think the above statement would be proven false by next year the same date


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Recent additions into PMO and his move on labour reforms suggest he is planning for big changes after he gets Majority in Rajya Sabha . I think the above statement would be proven false by next year the same date


it's already proven false. Planning commission lead by MMS's friend is history. Super Govt headed by Madamji under the name of NACL is history. Many more policies of previous govts will be history. Just today there was an announcement by Arunj Jaitly stating no more government bungalows for memorials. This is just the start.. many more to come! So many changes in so little time...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Vasundhara Raje is probably coming to Center in a top ministry. Have heard some rumors regarding the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Mike_Brando said:


> Are bhai aur kitne din uss bhagode AK-49 ka bhakt bane ghumoge.Kuch toh sharam karo aur kripiya hume iss dharnabazi drama se maaf karo.AAP ka baap aa gaya hain Delhi mein,ab AAP jaise PAAP ki koi zarurat nehi hain Hindustanio ko! @arp2041 ,bhai dekho maine ek Bhagode AK-49 ke bhakt ko khoj nikala hain




ok Bhakt .............keepon doing Namo Namo ................

but u got to admit .........many things MODU and HIS faceplam Party said during elections are coming as just false promises .

but , alas , u are a Bhakt ..............u cant see it ....xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Prometheus said:


> ok Bhakt .............keepon doing Namo Namo ................
> 
> but u got to admit .........many things MODU and HIS faceplam Party said during elections are coming as just false promises .
> 
> but , alas , u are a Bhakt ..............u cant see it ....xD


Bhai aab toh sudghar jao,tum educated ho phir bhi kyun sabke samne AAPturd bane fir rahe ho.Tumhara Kejriwal toh duniya ka sabse bara dhokebaz aur hypocrite nikla,jiske khilab anti-corruption ka movement start kiye ussi se support lekar ke Delhi mein sarkar banaya aur woh bhi sirf 49 dino ke liye.Issi liye Delhi ki aam janta ne unhe AK-49 ke khitab se nawaza hain.Woh muhavra hain na ke kaha Raja bhoj(Narendra Modi ji) aur kaha Gangu teli(AK-49)


----------



## Prometheus

Mike_Brando said:


> Bhai aab toh sudghar jao,tum educated ho phir bhi kyun sabke samne AAPturd bane fir rahe ho.Tumhara Kejriwal toh duniya ka sabse bara dhokebaz aur hypocrite nikla,jiske khilab anti-corruption ka movement start kiye ussi se support lekar ke Delhi mein sarkar banaya aur woh bhi sirf 49 dino ke liye.Issi liye Delhi ki aam janta ne unhe AK-49 ke khitab se nawaza hain.Woh muhavra hain na ke kaha Raja bhoj(Narendra Modi ji) aur kaha Gangu teli(AK-49)




ok theek hai ..

here is BJP minister from Punjab ........a pure saint

Punjab local bodies minister Anil Joshi gets bail in three cases - Hindustan Times


----------



## Mike_Brando

Prometheus said:


> ok theek hai ..
> 
> here is BJP minister from Punjab ........a pure saint
> 
> Punjab local bodies minister Anil Joshi gets bail in three cases - Hindustan Times


Did i say anywhere that BJP is full of saints!There are a few rotten apples in this organization as well but their numbers are quite negligible when you compare them with that of the other national parties especially Congress.But the same can't be said about AAP whose supremo himself is a thug and a liar.


----------



## Prometheus

Mike_Brando said:


> Did i say anywhere that BJP is full of saints!There are a few rotten apples in this organization as well but their numbers are quite negligible when you compare them with that of the other national parties especially Congress.But the same can't be said about AAP whose supremo himself is a thug and a liar.




and how does kejriwal lying effect Punjab??? 

he is a leader from delhi politics.
when in comes other states ....things change.

and mate ..........MODU used to hold rallies with Badals ..........hug them ....kiss them ....................and in other rallies he says he hates dynastic politics................I guess that stands for hypocrisy ....isnt it ANNDD BHAKT???

and no benefit of tagging @arp2041 ...........he also agrees with me that for my state BJP is not good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Prometheus said:


> and how does kejriwal lying effect Punjab???
> 
> he is a leader from delhi politics.
> when in comes other states ....things change.
> 
> and mate ..........MODU used to hold rallies with Badals ..........hug them ....kiss them ....................and in other rallies he says he hates dynastic politics................I guess that stands for hypocrisy ....isnt it ANNDD BHAKT???
> 
> and no benefit of tagging @arp2041 ...........he also agrees with me that for my state BJP is not good


So it was in haryana and Maharashtra but table turned there is sometime in election till then enjoy BJP show tomorrow


----------



## Mike_Brando

Prometheus said:


> and how does kejriwal lying effect Punjab???
> 
> he is a leader from delhi politics.
> when in comes other states ....things change.
> 
> and mate ..........MODU used to hold rallies with Badals ..........hug them ....kiss them ....................and in other rallies he says he hates dynastic politics................I guess that stands for hypocrisy ....isnt it ANNDD BHAKT???
> 
> and no benefit of tagging @arp2041 ...........he also agrees with me that for my state BJP is not good


So you're now literally blaming and name calling Mr.Modi for not having a decent BJP leader in your state!Mate,i didn't say anywhere that all members of BJP are by default saints,there may be a few rotten apples among them.But that doesn't change the fact that BJP is the least corrupt national party of India at present.
Now let us come to the second point,what Mr.Modi did during the pre-election campaign was necessary to garner public votes in favor of the NDA.He only praised the Badals out of political compulsions and nothing else.Plus the S.A.D. has been an important NDA ally for the last 20 years.Hence BJP just can't discard them overnight.It will take time but once they get some solid footing in Punjab they'll most probably break away the alliance just like what they did with S.S. in Maharashtra.Politics is all about playing the right card at the right time.


----------



## nair

JanjaWeed said:


> C'mon.. there is still a long way to go to match previous govt's achievements. 2G, CWG & Coalgate are few of the greatest achievements by UPA1 & 2.. So let's just hold back before we draw parallels between the two!



I wasnt drawing any parallels, and i dont think any can would expect 2G, coalgate kind of scams in this govt... My point was only towards the policies.....


----------



## Marxist

BJP leading 38/55 seats in Haryana and 62/119 seats in Maharashtra


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> If you were thinking that JUST in 4 months any govt. will completely do opp. of what the last 10 years govt. was doing.....then sorry to disappoint, but that won't happen, it's simply not PRACTICAL.



Well my point was only based on the recent economic policies....(probably you should read the previous post to get the context of it)



Ravi Nair said:


> well, at least there is no Sonia Gandhi near the corridors of power



That is what i meant with super PM.......


----------



## nair

Sidak said:


> You should agree that had Congress been in Power, this would have happened only before elections or else price would have remained stagnant.



100%, it was their baby to deregulate petroleum prices..... It has its own advantages and disadvantages....... It could increase the pressure on inflation, but it will reduce the bill of govt and the money can be used for other development purposes.....

But if one had to deregulate diesel price, this is the best time to do..... 1) Inflation is at a 5 year low 2) Crude oil prices are <90 dollar......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

nair said:


> I wasnt drawing any parallels, and i dont think any can would expect 2G, coalgate kind of scams in this govt... My point was only towards the policies.....


Precisely.. & 2G is the result of UPA's telecom policy, Coalgate is the result of UPA's coal distribution policy & CWG too is due the policy adopted by UPA. Policy of any govt is not bad, neither it changes from govt to govt. it's one thing to have policy...& entirely different thing to implement it effectively. Where UPA lacked, is the effective implementation...hence these scams.


----------



## nair

JanjaWeed said:


> Precisely.. & 2G is the result of UPA's telecom policy, Coalgate is the result of UPA's coal distribution policy & CWG too is due the policy adopted by UPA. Policy of any govt is not bad, neither it changes from govt to govt. it's one thing to have policy...& entirely different thing to implement it effectively. Where UPA lacked, is the effective implementation...hence these scams.



Absolutely!!!! They made some good policies but screwed it up while implementing....... But then having a policy which is not implemented is as good as no policy....


----------



## Roybot

Well Congress got shafted once again


----------



## nair

Roybot said:


> Well Congress got shafted once again



Why you sound surprised????


----------



## Jaat Rock

BJP leading in Haryana 
@ranjeet bhai INLD toh gayi


----------



## Roybot

nair said:


> Why you sound surprised????



Not surprised, just happy mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Roybot said:


> Not surprised, just happy mate



I was more interested to see how SS and MNS doing in Maharashtra......(AS BJP and congress performance would be more or less on predicted lines )


----------



## cloud_9

How many seats do they need in Maha or Haryana to form a government.

Congress and NCP still doing a lot better than expected.Voters must be really retarded.


----------



## Parul

Priyanka Lao, Congress Bachaoo chants at Congress Headquarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

SO, BJP far from majority in Maha ... Interesting....


----------



## Jason bourne

Priyanka lao congress bachao slogan out side congress offiice  pappu to giyo


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> SO, BJP far from majority in Maha ... Interesting....




It is always BJP+Shivsena even if BJP get Full Majority...


----------



## Parul

Trend on PDF: Before every election, new Congress and Aap supporters pops in. The day result comes, they are no where to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Congress leaders and "secular" journalists have started saying Maharastra results show Modi Magic is over because BJP did not get full majority


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523749385436278784
It seems Choutala's bahu won afterall.. Chalo Tau ki family itna to deserve karti hi hai..


----------



## TejasMk3

Remember after the bypolls how some people were celebrating


----------



## Parul




----------



## Star Wars

Modi delivers on reform by freeing up diesel prices ending UPA 'policy paralysis'  | Daily Mail Online

India is finally on the reforms path once again. The Narendra Modi Government has boldly bitten the bullet for the sake of the nation’s future after India got rid of the unpardonable policy paralysis of the previous United Progressive Alliance Government.

*On Saturday, the Government under PM Modi kicked-off the much-needed reforms yatra by deregulating the diesel price, besides approving a new gas price policy and ensuring that the benefit of the LPG subsidy in cash directly reaches the consumers.*

With that the Modi Government has proved that it will do everything to usher in a higher growth plane.

The good news of reforms came from Union Finance Minister Arun Jaitley.

“*Henceforth, like petrol, the price of diesel will be market determined,*” Jaitley said after a Cabinet meeting.

“*We have decided to reduce prices and in Delhi the price of diesel will go down by Rs 3.37 per litre from Saturday midnight,*” said B. Ashok, chairman of the Indian Oil Corporation, the country’s biggest fuel retailer.

Retail prices of diesel will now reflect international movement in oil prices which are currently down to a four-year low.

This is the first reduction in diesel price in over five years. Diesel rates were last cut on January 29, 2009 when they were reduced by Rs 2 a litre to Rs 30.86.

Diesel prices were last raised by 50 paise on September 1 and cumulatively raised by Rs 11.81 per litre in 19 instalments since January 2013.

The NDA Government also approved a hike in the natural gas price to US$ 5.61 per mmBtu (million British thermal unit) with effect from November 1, but Reliance Industries will continue to get current US$ 4.2 rate till it makes up for shortfall in output from KG-D6 block.

“*The Cabinet has modified the Rangarajan formula approved by the previous UPA Government to bring down the increase in rates from US$ 8.4 to US$ 5.61,*” Jaitley said.

*The new formula will be effective from November 1 and the rates will be revised every six months with the next revision being on April 1.*

“This price takes into consideration the provision of a sufficient incentive for oil and gas exploration by the companies and is also not excessively burdensome for the consumers,” Jaitley pointed out.

The new formula excludes some of the international hub prices such as Japan, included in the earlier Rangarajan formula used by the UPA Government to arrive at the higher price of US$ 8.4 which was to be implemented from April 1, but was put on hold by the Election Commission due to the Lok Sabha elections.

The private sector companies which were lobbying for a higher price appeared disappointed after the decision but Oil and Natural Gas Corporation chairman D.K. Sarraf welcomed the hike saying he was “enthused by the increase in gas price”.

For RIL's flagging D1 and D3 gas fields in KG-D6 block — where output should have been 80 mmscmd but is languishing at less than 8 mmscmd — the Cabinet decided the current rate of US$ 4.2 per mmBtu will continue to apply.

Consumers will, however, pay the revised increased price but RIL will get only US$ 4.2 with the difference being deposited in an escrow account.

RIL will get the higher rates if it is legally able to prove that it did not deliberately cut production and output fall was a result of geological reasons as it claims.

*Jaitley said that the Cabinet had also cleared the direct benefit transfer (DBT) scheme for LPG in which cash subsidy will be directly transferred to the bank accounts of consumers.*

Earlier the scheme was linked with the Aadhaar numbers.
*
The Finance Minister said 6.02 crore accounts have been opened so far under the Jan Dhan Yojana, and the new scheme to transfer cash subsidy to the consumers would start from November 10.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

He has started the clean Bharat (congress) Abhiyaan much earlier than Modi ji. God bless him for his active roll to clean India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Well it seems that BJP over estimated itself by going solo in Maharashtra.At the end of the day it is still short of around 23 seats,looks like they will need SS after all. @arp2041 bhai,kya lagta hain BJP aur Sena mein gatbandhan hoga ya nehi??


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mike_Brando said:


> Well it seems that BJP over estimated itself by going solo in Maharashtra.At the end of the day it is still short of around 23 seats,looks like they will need SS after all. @arp2041 bhai,kya lagta hain BJP aur Sena mein gatbandhan hoga ya nehi??


Hoga..100%. It's imperative that they join hands once again..not just 'cause BJP needs their support to form govt in Maha..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Mike_Brando said:


> Well it seems that BJP over estimated itself by going solo in Maharashtra.At the end of the day it is still short of around 23 seats,looks like they will need SS after all. @arp2041 bhai,kya lagta hain BJP aur Sena mein gatbandhan hoga ya nehi??



LOL....overestimated?

They have WON more seats then were offered by SS.

They have won single handedly 3 times the seats as last time, doubled there VS.

Now they have UPPER HAND in bargaining with SS.

SS needs BJP desperately, most importantly in the BMC.

Maha has been saved from the CMship of UT.

Now it will have a good CM in Phadnavis.

it was never a GAMBLE but a calculated risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Let's just hope that the finical capital of India is given the attention and good governance it deserves particularly on the infrastructure front.



-------------------------------------------------


A nice sentiment and one I hope holds true:


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed that new Congress spokesperson is a JOKE.....he is competing with Pappu..........look what he said:

Arnab: Was there corruption in Cong Govt. 
Cong Spok. : HELL YA!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed that new Congress spokesperson is a JOKE.....he is competing with Pappu..........look what he said:
> 
> Arnab: Was there corruption in Cong Govt.
> Cong Spok. : HELL YA!!!


Who was that? Sorry din't watch the show as me out n out!


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Who was that? Sorry din't watch the show as me out n out!



Americai V Narayanan | Facebook

Good that there is a HEALTHY competition to replace PAPPU in congress.........

Congress ppl are right when they say RaGa is a visionary, he is thinking about a future where he won't be in Congress, but then there should be someone to carry on with his dream of CongressMuktBharat


----------



## Tridibans

JanjaWeed said:


> Who was that? Sorry din't watch the show as me out n out!



That American Congress spokesperson is sooooo funny


----------



## nair

Abingdonboy said:


> Let's just hope that the finical capital of India is given the attention and good governance it deserves particularly on the infrastructure front.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> A nice sentiment and one I hope holds true:






It all depends on how they gonna manage SS..... If BJP had the absolute majority then probably things would have been much better....... a coalition with a party like SS is going to be different affair especially after their recent issues on seat sharing....

Btw Congrats to BJP supporters......


----------



## arp2041

nair said:


> Btw Congrats to BJP supporters......



What is "THIS" language of Congrats to BJP supporters???

Is it about US vs. THEM?? or what is BEST FOR INDIA?

the ppl of Maha & Harayana elected BJP since they think that is the BEST for there states & in turn Country.

So why "congrats to BJP supporters"???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

nair said:


> It all depends on how they gonna manage SS..... If BJP had the absolute majority then probably things would have been much better....... a coalition with a party like SS is going to be different affair especially after their recent issues on seat sharing....
> 
> Btw Congrats to BJP supporters......


SS has to fall in line... they got no choice. Their biggest asset is Mumbai municipal council which is being run with the support of BJP. & they need to be at the right side of the power that controls the govt in Delhi. To top it all.. NCP is on 24hr call out to bail BJP whenever needed. Equation in Maharashtra has changed forever from today. Till yesterday SS was the big bruv in the league of nationalist parties in the state, But from today on.. the roles just got changed.


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

JanjaWeed said:


> SS has to fall in line... they got no choice. Their biggest asset is Mumbai municipal council which is being run with the support of BJP. & they need to be at the right side of the power that controls the govt in Delhi. To top it all.. NCP is on 24hr call out to bail BJP whenever needed. Equation in Maharashtra has changed forever from today. Till yesterday SS was the big bruv in the league of nationalist parties in the state, But from today on.. the roles just got changed.



NCP stand made the difference....... Well you are right, if SS try to arm twist BJP they have an option of looking at NCP..... If NCP declare unconditional support, then SS might become irrelevant.....


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed @Mike_Brando @jha @ExtraOdinary 

#hellyeah trending now!!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523894927684411392

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mike_Brando

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Mike_Brando @jha @ExtraOdinary
> 
> #hellyeah trending now!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523894927684411392


Well to be honest i am a little disappointed with the general populace of Maharashtra.I thought that this time the Congress would not even cross the 30 seat mark and BJP would get single majority in the Maharashtra Assembly but it turned out that the people haven't yet discarded the Congress as a political party and that is the sole reason why they have managed to secure 42 seats despite all those anti-incumbency sentiments brewing against them in the state.
Anyway,who is this Americai guy?I mean i haven't heard of him until today.Why on earth did the Congress sacked a loyalist like Manish Tiwari to bring him on board??


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed @Mike_Brando @jha @ExtraOdinary
> 
> #hellyeah trending now!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523894927684411392


iska koi video clip hai kya?


----------



## arp2041

Mike_Brando said:


> Why on earth did the Congress sacked a loyalist like Manish Tiwari to bring him on board??



B'coz congress is Committed to the goal of #congressmuktbharat !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

@arp2041 guess what.. it's trending top internationally! 

#HellYeah
#mahaverdict
#pumpkinfest
Maharashtra
#SidingSpring
#QPRvLIV
Bengals
Texas A&M
Ebola
Richard Dunne

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

arp2041 said:


> B'coz congress is Committed to the goal of #congressmuktbharat !!!!


The next goal for the BJP leadership should be to win U.P.,Bihar and last but not the least Jharkhand.I have seen a strong BJP base in Jharkhand and my personal experience tell me that the Modi wave will work superbly in that state.The same goes with U.P. but i am a bit confused about Bihar.That state is still divided on the lines of petty caste based politics.Would love to see the BJP forming a Govt. in that state but i am not quite sure about that as of now.


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523889934008995840
@JanjaWeed 

P.S. Yaar video clip nahi hai abhi tak koi.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523889934008995840
> @JanjaWeed
> 
> P.S. Yaar video clip nahi hai abhi tak koi.


yaar yeh.. galat baat hai. TimesNow should have posted this in their w/site or on twitter. Let's hope someone gets hold of this clip sooner than later. Meanwhile....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523904203069358080


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed #hellYeah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed #hellYeah


HellYeah...brilliant choice of spokesperson! Who needs Shashi Tharoor & Manish Tiwari when you got Americai Narayanan!


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523934123140718592
Oh yes...looks like long arm of law getting closer & closer to Congressi Daamad... 

@arp2041 @ranjeet @Nair saab @Star Wars @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Amit Shah now second most influential politician in country - The Times of India

Decision to make this man the party president is really paying off... Absolutely impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> Amit Shah now second most influential politician in country - The Times of India
> 
> Decision to make this man the party president is really paying off... Absolutely impressive!


One shouldn't get drawn into a game of politics for the sake of politics wherein a win by your favoured party is a win for you, no this is just the first step and the real win is when/if they deliver on improving the lives of the people. The BJP being successful on an electorate front MUST translate into bringing tangible benefits for the people of India/the states otherwise it is all for nought.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

Mike_Brando said:


> The next goal for the BJP leadership should be to win U.P.,Bihar and last but not the least Jharkhand.I have seen a strong BJP base in Jharkhand and my personal experience tell me that the Modi wave will work superbly in that state.The same goes with U.P. but i am a bit confused about Bihar.*That state is still divided on the lines of petty caste based politics.*Would love to see the BJP forming a Govt. in that state but i am not quite sure about that as of now.



Many Indian states are divided along caste lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed #hellYeah



Hell Yeah... ? WTH... 
Congress just keeps getting better and better..


----------



## narcon

37% of GDP now in states under BJP control: what this means for economics and politics | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

@arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Soumitra @Mike_Brando @Nair saab @itachiii 
I found this article while browsing on twitter, I think you guys will like this. Please forgive me if I tagged you while you were busy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524007861912088577
The writer is a hindutvavadi(marathi) and a BJP/Modi supporter, but he is also a Bal thackeray supporter and sympathizes with the Shiv Sena. You can find him on twitter below.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523891211367886848
*The story of Maharashtrian Jaagirdari is a fascinating story (and a murky one). Murky because although it has been antithetical towards nationalistic forces, it was not exactly anti-Indic forces as well. It conveniently occupies the shades of grey in ongoing battle of AIF Vs Nationalists. 
NCP and INC were as Hindutva-vadis as SS or BJP or RSS walas. *Even today, the ground cadre is practically indistinguishable. INC (and NCP which is its offshoot only) in MH is an elaborate system of Jaagirdari designed by Yashwantrao Chavan to please and and yet maintain a separate existence from Nehru.
This began after death of Lokmanya Tilak. Large number of brahmin, marathas and OBC youth who were inclined towards Tilak and violent means were systematically liquidated by British post MKG suddenly calling off Non-cooperation movement after Chauri-Chaura incident.
The culling of 1920s ensured that from MH (as was with Punjab and Bengal) only pygmies will remain in the national discourse of Indian freedom movement. Only Dr. B R Ambedkar was the leader worth a salt who managed to emerge and escape from this pogrom of 1920s, that too because of his Dalit cause. Even he was sidelined by JLN for his pragmatic stances. He and to certain extent Savarkar (with his wings severely clipped). Similarly, only Subhash babu managed to emerge from Bengal post 1920s pogrom. And after Lalaji and hanging of Bhagat Singh, not a single national leader has emerged from Punjab. The fate of Punjab has always brought tears to my eyes. Muslims were overcome by Sikhs and just as they were rising British took over. Lalaji, Arya samajis etc were again making Punjab rise but Lalaji was eliminated and brilliant young men like Bhagat Singh were sacrificed.
Same thing happened in MH. RSS, Hindu Mahasabha shielded a large bulk of youth from Mh and central India and western UP (basically all those territories which were once under stable Maratha occupation prior to 1818) suffering that fate from 1925-45. This gave rise to many stalwarts which later went on to shine in non-INC platforms like jansangh, BJP and various subsidiaries of RSS.
But the die was already cast in 1940s. HMS and RSS (which in turn meant nationalistic youth from erstwhile maratha territories)were beginning to be vocal and active with partition related violence increasing in tenor. Role of cadres from these organizations in saving Bengal and Punjab and even Kashmir (as far as I know, the runway of Srinagar airport was prepared by RSS guys in 1948 so that IA planes could land).
With JLN has head of GOI, nathuram godse's action gave the establishment a chance to cull this budding nationalist forces. T*he Brahmin-Maratha dispute has been going on in MH since 1741 (began with Peshwa-Bhonsale feud over chauth of Bengal which resulted in infamous Maratha raids on Bengal). This was systematically used to drive out MH-brahmins from villages where they had mass-base. This was done by INC under premiership of Yashwantrao Chavan and S K Patil. After exodus of brahmins from villages, the Marathas got to place their fingers right on the pulse of power. This is where we see the rise of 96-clan lobby in MH (more precisely western MH).*
It is not sufficient that person should belong to 96-clan Maratha community to rule over MH. Heck, MH-brahmins have been severely deracinated since their eviction from politics (post 1920s). I*t is OBCs and the 96-clan Marathas who are more Hindutvavadis than many of the MH-brahmins and form bulk of cadre of BJP-RSS-SS in Maharashtra.* It is not only about caste. One should belong to right family.
This is the reason why BJP cannot win (so far) in western MH. BJP and RSS have stalwart Maratha and OBC leaders. Shelar, Tavde, Fundkar are dedicated BJP leaders belonging to 96-clan Maratha community who have strong following in Mumbai and urban MH. But they are outsiders to the lobby of Maratha jaagirdars.
*In 1955, when the demand for Telugu language based AP was beginning to take root, similar demand started in MH - this is called Sanyukta Maharashtra samiti. All the non-INC parties, the communists the Hinduvadi people (who were flying low due to MKG assassination) joined in. The convener of this movement was father of Balasaheb Thakre - Keshav Thakre, aka "Prabodhankaar".* It became obvious that unless something was done INC would be eradicated from MH. In 1957 state assembly polls, SMS won large number of seats and INC could barely win a majority. I*f left unchecked, by 1962 INC would have been finished from MH for ever.
This is when Yashwantrao Chavan started Cooperative sugar factory movement in MH. This movement, although yielded rich economic dividends to MH, propelling MH to the position of wealthiest state in India (I think despite of last 15 years of misgovernance, MH still holds that position due to this movement by YC).* Fantastic movement and full credit to Yashwantrao. However, closer scrutiny of what this movement really was, shows an interesting story. Like Raja Todarmal introduced Mansabdari system for Akbar in north India, thereby stabilizing Mughal rule in Ganga valley for three centuries, Yashwantrao introduced Mansabdari system for his Nehru. *Each district of western MH (and fertile parts of marathwada, Khandesh and Vidarbha) is given to family of 96-clanner Maratha to look after. That district was the Jaagir of that family. *Now, who is in this lobby - *The requirements are that one has to be a 96-clanner person who owed allegiance to Yashwantrao (later usurped by Sharad Pawar) and who is NOT from Konkan. 96-clanner Konkani Marathas (like Narayan Rane, for example) can never be part of this Sugar-lobby. It has to be Deshastha Marathas only. *But not all 96-clanner Marathas from the Ghat. Those who owe their allegiance to yashwantrao and who will go after him either with OR against Nehru and who were big farmers with great political clout and following AFTER having displaced brahmin leadership (and farmers) from those particular district. Quite a tall order. Like the Delhi's dilli-billi circuit, this Maratha jaagirdar lobby has been calling shots in MH and rest of KG basin since fall of yadava empire in general.
*The opponents of this Sugar-lobby were the usual suspects - RSS, HMS, communists, Dalits and farmer-worker party (Shetkari Kaamgaar Paksha). This Shekaapa was a formidable non-INC, non-RSS force (kind of like Janta Dal of Lohia). Mr. Govindrao Pawar (father of Sharad Pawar) was promising leader of this party. Many say, he was an idealist. He was murdered, (some sources say at the behest of certain prominent Sugar-lobby members). After the murder of Govindrao, the Shekaapa lingered but toothlessly. Sharad Pawar, however, received great care and affection from Yashwantrao. SP was his protege. *
In this jaagirdari model of Chavan,* Nanded was given to Chavan (another), Satara to Chavan (yashwantarao), Sangli to Patil (the current RR patil comes from same Patil clan of Sangli), latur to Chakurkar and Deshmukh (Shivraj Patil-Chakurkar and Vilasrao Deshmukh), Kolhapur to Desai, Pune-Baramati to Pawars, so on and so forth. These families formed the first iteration of 96-clan Sugar-lobby of western MH which held tight to each other.* Like Pre-Shivaji Maratha feudal lords, they may change parties, they may even fight one-other occasionally but they never eliminate each other. When the appear fighting, it is more often than not, Maya only.. Most importantly, in all this fighting and rabble-rousing, the territory and its resources remains with this lobby, no matter which master they serve.

*The raison d'etre of Sanyukta Maharashtra Samiti vanished when state of Maharashtra came into existence. The power of this new state went squarely to this lobby headed by Yashwantrao Chavan. The remaining social groupings (dalits, Brahmins, OBCs and the rejected 96-clanner Marathas) were leaderless and started meandering towards Communism. *This is where rise of Shivsena happened. SS and communists were eyeing these exact social groups and in the process (at times with active support of Sugar-lobby), Sena defeated and threw out communists from MH. This included a series of political murders which will be digression here.
With Communists weakened, the natural gravitas of MH society started manifesting again by slowly moving towards anti-Delhi bias with strong hindutva undercurrent. This is late 1970s I am talking about. The emergency and crackdown of RSS was visible to everyone. After 1920s, the emergency era saw deaths of so many RSS volunteers who were promising. Thankfully Sena did not allow the youth of MH to go anti-national as it happened in Bengal and Punjab (Naxalism and Khalistani movement respectively). The public sentiment remained anti-delhi, but staunchly nationalistic (at times hindu-nationalistic). This undercurrent began to grow vocal as the great strikes of early 80s brought Mumbai to standstill. Sena (helped by businessmen and Sugar lobby) was overpowering communists. But fueling Shivsena also meant fueling and funding Hindutva ethos.
Meanwhile Pawar had split from INC for the first time to form Progressive democratic party (Purogaami Lokshahi dal) in alliance with Morarji's Janta Party against Indira in 1978. Riding the JP wave, he became MH CM in 1978. But when Indira came back to power, first thing she did was dismissing this non-INC government from MH. Antulay sahab being a man from "peaceful community" has his own links and baggages. But he was first person from outside Sugar lobby (He was a konkani muslim) to become MH-CM. Hence he was in touch with various Bhais (Haji mastan, Karim lala ityadi). He was convicted in extortion case and was forced to resign in 1982 after two years. He, being loyal to IG, was then shipped to Delhi to become minorities affairs minister. He was never heard from again, until 26/11 when he crapped out some Zaid-Hamid like stuff.
*Babasaheb Bhonsale became MH-CM thereafter and seeing the power safely in hands of Sugar-lobby, our Pawar Saheb returned to INC in 1987 as if nothing happened and within matter of few months packed off Shankarrao Chavan to dilli and became CM of MH and president of MH-INC. Beautiful politics. He ensured power of MH remains in hand of Sugar lobby and not anybody else (including Nehrus and Gandhis). But in the process he cultivated his personal image of unreliable politician in minds of Dilli-billi. *Meanwhile SS had allied with BJP (in 1985), Shahbano incident had happened and RJB was beginning to gear up.
All this politicking requires loads of money. Kind of money which stable jaagir cannot churn up, hence requires dirty money. It is not easy challenging Delhi (and Indira) and survive. T*his is where Pawar's alleged connections arise with Haji Mastan and later Dawood. *The transfer of money started from 1978 (when he first broke off from INC). Various names like Choksi (the famous Hawala trader) along with owner of a well known Gutkha company were part of all this. All this information is available in public domain. Plus lot has been said about Dawood, Pawar and 1993 blasts and Vohra report, so no point in repeating it. It is slightly tangential to our story.
After death of Rajiv, Pawar was closest to the top-job since Bajirao-1 conquered delhi in 1737. He was undone by his past, machinations of Dynasty-sympathizing lobby who wanted to prop up Sonia, ND Tiwari and Arjun Singh - who like Pawar were also vying for top job. The unlikely winner of this quadrangular match who screwed (although temporarily, but resoundingly) to all four contestants was PVNR who packed off Tiwari, Arjunsingh, Pawar and Sonia-backers. He used all his luck in this (and bomb and liberalization).
His mishandling of *name-change of Aurangabad's Marathwada University, series of protests by Anna Hazare, series of demolitions of illegal constructions in Mumbai (mostly funded by builder lobby backed by the "bhai") by G R Khairnar, BMC's deputy commissioner, coupled with Mumbai Bomb-blasts and RJB wave prevalent throughout the country, had severely eroded the INC. *
All these factors and this history, combined caused the aberration of SS-BJP coming to power in 1995. They did fantastic job when in power, just like CBN in AP. Yet in 1999, INC (which means Western MH based Sugar lobby) was back to power. How?
This too is fascinating story. The anti-delhi sentiment has always been popular in MH-public imagination. This is connected to Maratha-Mughal antagonism. Delhi, subconsciously, symbolizes enemy seat which rightfully belongs to Marathas. The terms like "Dillishwara" or "Dilli-pati" means Sultanate and to be precise Aurangzeb. The "rebellion" of Pawar against Sonia prior to 1999 assembly and general elections diverted public attention. 1999 elections are really fascinating. The state and general polls happened simultaneously in MH. Public chose SS-BJP in Loksabha and INC-NCP in state - within matter of 5 minutes, public chose two different poles of political spectrum.
I could not understand how INC-NCP (later UPA) could come to power in MH after people witnessed whirlwind progress under SS-BJP. The reason that I now understand is, *SS-BJP were not meant to be in power. They did not "win". Sugar-lobby let them win while they set their houses in order meanwhile and reorient themselves in accordance to changing polity and realities of India. SS-BJP did progress, but they did not (could not have) destroy the mass-base and dense network of industrialists, farmers, traders, politicians, police and bankers which form the back-bone of Sugar-lobby. The large network of cooperative banks, societies, factories, farms spread across villages of MH are the real strength of Sugar-lobby. 
*
Last of the banks which were holding out against this lobby were sacrificed at the alter of INC (the new Sonia-MMS-Chidambaram's INC). The stories of United Western bank and Ganesh Bank of Kurundwad and their mergers by Chiddu in IDBI and Federal Bank (originally an Evangelical-funded bank from Kerala) respectively was the last nail in the coffin. SP again hoped to be PM in 2004 when he allied yet opposed Sonia to be PM. Sonia, via Chiddu, screwed him by forcing Ganesh Bank to merge in Federal Bank. United Western Bank was a very strong and robust bank since 1907 (they funded, covertly of course) to many of the Tilak's proteges. With Tilak's demise, the bank although dominated by brahmins, stayed on very good terms with Sugar Lobby. Almost entire Sugar-belt was dominated by this bank. Chiddu decided to screw this bank up to teach Pawar a lesson. I do not know what Pawar did, but he saved UWB from merging into Federal bank. People say the relations between Chiddu and Pawar soured greatly after Pawar played some game and did not allow Federal bank to make inroads in MH.
An interesting trivia here, but the hindi word for Insurance is WIMA (Not Vima). It is an acronym for Western India Mutual Assurance which is the parent company established by Anna Chirmule (The founder of United Western bank) in 1907. This just shows how popular and deep-rooted this institution was. There was a director of United western Bank who refused to give shady loan to Sugar-lobby. Furthermore, he had the audacity to claim the pending loans too. He actually made Pawar pay up. This caused much furor in MH. It is here that the fate of UWB was sealed. The bogey of Brahmin-Maratha dispute was brought up and UWB suddenly became "Brahminical Bank". Its comical, really.

This was a lengthy essay. I have been wanting to write this for long time.
*This is the source of Sugar Lobby's power. In all my previous articles I have praised Sharad Pawar for keeping the nose of "Delhi" (which meant Nehru/Indira/Sonia) out of MH. He went to great lengths (unethical lengths) to do so. But he has so far ensured that power of Deccan stays in Deccan and Delhi only gets a nominal Chauth in exchange of staying away. He is one of the reasons. why there was hardly any Evangelical conversion activity in 1980s and early 90s in MH. Of course the chief being the natural tendency of Maharashtrians which periodically gravitates towards Hindutva.*

Kaal - Chiron...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524121679178375169

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Picture is doing the rounds on twitter...anyone know who that guy is (the lady seems like sonia)? (Some people say quattrochi)


----------



## Darmashkian

@TejasMk3 
Check this out


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524122394982490112:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

TejasMk3 said:


> Picture is doing the rounds on twitter...anyone know who that guy is (the lady seems like sonia)? (Some people say quattrochi)



Italian football player , Check this news from an Italian paper Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> One shouldn't get drawn into a game of politics for the sake of politics wherein a win by your favoured party is a win for you, no this is just the first step and the real win is when/if they deliver on improving the lives of the people. The BJP being successful on an electorate front MUST translate into bringing tangible benefits for the people of India/the states otherwise it is all for nought.


True.. at the moment it's a great relief to see this cancer called Congress is being eradicated stage by stage. It's like how India successfully fought Polio battle & made India polio free... you can draw the same analogy here. Yes.. there would be hurdles in eradicating Congress altogether due to various hurdles posed by them just like how Taliban is a threat to Pakistan in eradicating polio in that country. Priority should be to eradicate this decease called Congress altogether before it raises it's tentacles once again... & then make sure that we stay healthy by doing the right things. It can only happen once the decease is cured!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> True.. at the moment it's a great relief to see this cancer called Congress is being eradicated stage by stage. It's like how India successfully fought Polio battle & made India polio free... you can draw the same analogy here. Yes.. there would be hurdles in eradicating Congress altogether due to various hurdles posed by them just like how Taliban is a threat to Pakistan in eradicating polio in that country. Priority should be to eradicate this decease called Congress altogether before it raises it's tentacles once again... & then make sure that we stay healthy by doing the right things. It can only happen once the decease is cured!


Steady on mate, comparing the Congress to the Taliban is neither accurate nor constructive. I can't say I am a fan of theirs nor am I happy with the issues they have caused for India. My biggest qualm with them is their Dynastic politics wherein a their "leaders" are completely unqualified but for their surname, I mean I honestly do not understand how the BJP and other opposition parties aren't calling them out on this every second of every day. What makes a Gandhi so special? What makes a Gandhi inherently Prime Minister material? What is with the almost idol like reverence in the Congress party for these people who have done little to actually justify such stature? If this recent decimation by the Congress party leads to these Gandhis fleeing India, or at the very least leaving politics for good, I will be ecstatic. This is 2014 for god's sake, how can dynastic politics still be working in Modern India??

Additionally in a democracy a strong opposition is vital, they aren't some enemy to be crushed/obliterated so let's hope that the Congress (minus the Gandhis) are able to get their act together and become a credible party again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524183951863058432

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Abingdonboy said:


> Steady on mate, comparing the Congress to the Taliban is neither accurate nor constructive. I can't say I am a fan of theirs nor am I happy with the issues they have caused for India. My biggest qualm with them is their Dynastic politics wherein a their "leaders" are completely unqualified but for their surname,* I mean I honestly do not understand how the BJP and other opposition parties aren't calling them out on this every second of every day. What makes a Gandhi so special? What makes a Gandhi inherently Prime Minister material? What is with the almost idol like reverence in the Congress party for these people who have done little to actually justify such stature?* If this recent decimation by the Congress party leads to these Gandhis fleeing India, or at the very least leaving politics for good, I will be ecstatic. This is 2014 for god's sake, how can dynastic politics still be working in Modern India??
> 
> Additionally in a democracy a strong opposition is vital, they aren't some enemy to be crushed/obliterated so let's hope that the Congress (minus the Gandhis) are able to get their act together and become a credible party again.



1) The Gandhis are the ONLY thing which keeps the Congress United which is why the Left-Liberal cabal(intellectuals and media) supports them. If it wasn't for them, the congress would be divided into many parts.
Sonia Gandhi has a strong hold over her party..And if you are anti-gandhi or speak even a word against them. Sonia will make sure you are kicked out of the party. Many people praise rahul in hopes of getting more money/higher post in govt. or party

Am sure that other members can give you a more detailed reply

2)BJP and many opposition parties also practise family politics(not like the congress).
For eg:-Lets look at some parties below.
*1)TDP:- *Only those with the blood of/related to NTR(the founder) can lead this party,because the cadre/supporters will only accept them The present chief CBN(NTR's son-inl aw) is currently supposed to be grooming his son to take over. 

*2)TRS:-*Totally family based party. KCR(its leader/founder) has made his son(KTR) and his nephew(Harish rao) ministers in his government(at state). His daughter is a MP from telangana

*3)DMK:- *Ask any tamil member here, Karuna *owns *the party. The cadre and leaders are loyal to him and him alone(though there have been some problems when Karuna handed the reins of power to stalin.)

*4)NCP:-* SHarad pawar is the founder/owner. His nephew was the deputy CM in the previous state govt. of Maharastra and his daughter is an MP.

*5)SP:*-Mulayam Singh yadav is the founder/owner, he has given all the important posts to his caste-men/loyalists. His brothers hold important posts in the party and his son is the CM of UP. All his MPs in the LS are his relatives. 

*6)BJP:-* Just because Modi hates family politics doesn't mean the other members of the party do. Unfortunately Many leaders in the BJP have tried/try to practice family members. Rajnath Singh, Vasundhara Raje, Prem Kumar dhumal have used their influence to make sure that their son get MLA/MP tickets. They have used Pankaja Munde's names(Gopinath Munde's daughter) to get votes in Maharashtra. They are many such examples like this!!!

7*)BJD:- *Naveen patnaik named the party after his father!! His father's legacy is what kept him alive in politics initially. He is supposed to be grooming his nephew to be his successor

And the list goes on and on with INLD,JKPDP......
So you see few parties in India can claim not to follow/use family politics.
[In fact 1,2 and 7 are Die-hard anti-Congress]
Some parties like AIADMK, TMC,BSP follow individual-centric politics

So you see the rot is NOT limited to congress itself, it is prevalent in all parties.

The only parties in India which don't follow family politics/individual-centric politics are the Communist parties(haven't seen many examples of them doing so), AAP and Lok Satta.(These are the only one's which I know)

Family politics will only end in India when people stop voting for X just because of X's father/uncle/relative.


----------



## jha

*With 134 MLAs in pocket and NCP writing to Governor of its support, Shah has literally cornered Sena. The result is coming out quickly.* 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524217948764782592

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

ISRO espionage case: Kerala HC allows former scientist's plea for action against police officer who framed him - The Times of India

Maybe Justice for Nambi narayanan is coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> Steady on mate, comparing the Congress to the Taliban is neither accurate nor constructive.


C'mon.. I'm not comparing like to like. One is shoot at sight & other one is slow death. 


> I can't say I am a fan of theirs nor am I happy with the issues they have caused for India. My biggest qualm with them is their Dynastic politics wherein a their "leaders" are completely unqualified but for their surname, I mean I honestly do not understand how the BJP and other opposition parties aren't calling them out on this every second of every day. What makes a Gandhi so special? What makes a Gandhi inherently Prime Minister material? What is with the almost idol like reverence in the Congress party for these people who have done little to actually justify such stature? If this recent decimation by the Congress party leads to these Gandhis fleeing India, or at the very least leaving politics for good, I will be ecstatic. This is 2014 for god's sake, how can dynastic politics still be working in Modern India??
> 
> Additionally in a democracy a strong opposition is vital, they aren't some enemy to be crushed/obliterated so let's hope that the Congress (minus the Gandhis) are able to get their act together and become a credible party again.



Congress is everything that is wrong with Indian political system today.. whether it's dynastic politics, or dividing communities based on caste, creed, & religion, political riots or political corruption. Congress has set the benchmark for other political parties to follow... & majority number of political parties still follow that system set by Congress. As Saudi King once said about Zardari.. if the head is rotten, it affects the whole body. Congress, being the grand old political party is pretty much the head of Indian political system.. & root cause of all the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

TejasMk3 said:


> ISRO espionage case: Kerala HC allows former scientist's plea for action against police officer who framed him - The Times of India
> 
> Maybe Justice for Nambi narayanan is coming.


I sure do hope so. Far too long have we gone with these idiots getting their way.


----------



## Fawkes

BJP could have won a few more seats if not for modi's mistake in pandharpur. 
He came here to address people in this city, and didn't visit the temple.


----------



## jha

Meanwhile...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524247478007111680
CBI Probe ordered against Pilot and Gehlot. Now noose tightening for Madam's soldiers..

And this... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524239885087961088
So basically UT is being shown his aukat .. Feel sad to see that people like Sanjay Raut are taking his party down.. 



and this t


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP throws a challenge: show courage, let’s go to polls | The Indian Express

the circus is back in town

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524250182154592258

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524250182154592258



This includes Kerala's Vayalar Ravi's son too.. 

I kind of like Sachin Pilot in Rajasthan.. I think he is capable and efficient and much better than Raje.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

seiko said:


> This includes Kerala's Vayalar Ravi's son too..



and Karthik Chidambaram as well

Kam sai Kam Ambulance tho chod deta , usme bhi scam


----------



## jha

Yeh lo bhaiya.. Ek aur Secular Jihad karne wale the..

Mumbai Engineer Arrested for Allegedly Planning Terror Attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> One shouldn't get drawn into a game of politics for the sake of politics wherein a win by your favoured party is a win for you, no this is just the first step and the real win is when/if they deliver on improving the lives of the people. The BJP being successful on an electorate front MUST translate into bringing tangible benefits for the people of India/the states otherwise it is all for nought.



You mean we are Partial towards BJP & our reasoning is getting affected by our inclination to the Party with difference & our intellectual capacity with argumentative sanity cannot be called Neutral according to the very definition given in the Oxford Dictionary of the word Unbiased??


#HELLYEAH!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cerberus

arp2041 said:


> You mean we are Partial towards BJP & our reasoning is getting affected by our inclination to the Party with difference & our intellectual capacity with argumentative sanity cannot be called Neutral according to the very definition given in the Oxford Dictionary of the word Unbiased??
> 
> 
> #HELLYEAH!!!


Feku bhakti on its height

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

After US, Modi to address Indian diaspora in Australia - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

IndoCarib said:


> AAP throws a challenge: show courage, let’s go to polls | The Indian Express
> 
> the circus is back in town


They are getting desperate to get some attention. After their miserable show in the election they are trying to chest thumping to stay into relevance, not realizing that they have become a comedy in the eye of the country.


----------



## Darmashkian

jha said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524247478007111680
> CBI Probe ordered against Pilot and Gehlot. Now noose tightening for Madam's soldiers..
> 
> And this...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524239885087961088
> *So basically UT is being shown his aukat .. Feel sad to see that people like Sanjay Raut are taking his party down.. *
> 
> 
> 
> and this t


@jha Sir, About the part in bold, I have heard rumors from BJP workers in Maharashtra that Sanjay Raut is an agent of Sharad Pawar. And his duty is to slowly weaken and destroy the Shiv Sena,

Do you think it is true, Sir ???

But yes, UT is being taken for a ride by sycophants and idiots(or traitors) like Sanjay RautI admired Balasaheb a lot and I Am extremely saddened to see what has happened to the Shiv Sena in the last few weeks.

P.S.:-Do you have any thoughts to share about about the article I posted, Sir

And Please forgive me if I unneccesarily tagged you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

cerberus said:


> Feku bhakti on its height


Abe kharbuze,Feku Bhakti is far better than showing your loyalty towards that Bhagoda AK-49 and his "not so" political rival Rahul baba aka the Amul baby.



Darmashkian said:


> @jha Sir, About the part in bold, I have heard rumors from BJP workers in Maharashtra that Sanjay Raut is an agent of Sharad Pawar. And his duty is to slowly weaken and destroy the Shiv Sena,
> 
> Do you think it is true, Sir ???
> 
> But yes, UT is being taken for a ride by sycophants and idiots(or traitors) like Sanjay RautI admired Balasaheb a lot and I Am extremely saddened to see what has happened to the Shiv Sena in the last few weeks.
> 
> P.S.:-Do you have any thoughts to share about about the article I posted, Sir
> 
> And Please forgive me if I unneccesarily tagged you.


Look mate,BJP and the SS are natural allies having more or less the same political ideology,the difference being SS only stands for the "Marathi Manus" and on the other hand BJP is a pan-Indian party.they have been allies for well over 2 and a half decades and for the sake of both of them they should set aside their differences and join hands a.s.a.p. BJP can never put its trust on NCP which is basically a tainted party made up of laandlords and is known for its frequent flips in the political arena.SS on the other hand has been a loyal and time tested ally of the BJP in all these years.Plus both the BJP and the SS still need each other very much as far as the state of Maharashtra is concerned.BJP will need the strong SS cadre base if it really wants to throw the Congress out of Maharashtra in the near future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Mike_Brando said:


> Abe kharbuze,Feku Bhakti is far better than showing your loyalty towards that Bhagoda AK-49 and his "not so" political rival Rahul baba aka the Amul baby.
> 
> Look mate,BJP and the SS are natural allies having more or less the same political ideology,the difference being SS only stands for the "Marathi Manus" and on the other hand BJP is a pan-Indian party.they have been allies for well over 2 and a half decades and for the sake of both of them they should set aside their differences and join hands a.s.a.p. BJP can never put its trust on NCP which is basically a tainted party made up of laandlords and is known for its frequent flips in the political arena.SS on the other hand has been a loyal and time tested ally of the BJP in all these years.Plus both the BJP and the SS still need each other very much as far as the state of Maharashtra is concerned.BJP will need the strong SS cadre base if it really wants to throw the Congress out of Maharashtra in the near future



EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING THIS ENTIRE TIME. Let me go back to one of my posts in the other thread:-

" Am glad to see that someone agrees with me. Am disgusted to see so many idiots on twitter supporting an alliance with NCP.(They aren't hindutvavadis)

The Shiv Sainiks are arrogant idiots, but they are much,much better compared to Sharad Pawar and the NCP,who are nothing but a bunch of casteist criminals and corrupt crooks.

The NCP has no ideology.
It is only a party of Industrialist and sugar barons who came together under sharad pawar to protect their interests.

If the BJP forms an alliance with NCP. IThat will be the end of my support towards it."

Source: & the winner in Maharashtra & Haryana is... | Page 10

Pawar back stabbed his OWN TEACHER just for the sake of power(CM Post). This man has been accused of even having anti-national links. He can make more flip-flops than Kejriwal and is capable of being as bad as Mamta anf KCR if he wishes!!!

I seriously can't believe why many Modi supporters hate Sena more than the NCP. The Sena has it's flaws, bu pawar is Worse!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> You mean we are Partial towards BJP & our reasoning is getting affected by our inclination to the Party with difference & our intellectual capacity with argumentative sanity cannot be called Neutral according to the very definition given in the Oxford Dictionary of the word Unbiased??
> 
> 
> #HELLYEAH!!!


What I'm saying is that I have seen a lot of posts here regarding the BJP's victories that have come across more like how one feels when their cricket/football team wins a match. All I am saying is one shouldn't merely rejoice when your favoured party becomes elected but rejoice when they actually deliver tangible benefits to the people/nation/state. Many perceive politics as a game and lose sight of what these politicians are being elected to do- govern, lead and deliver. 

I'm not singling anyone out in particular nor am I questioning anyone's morals/values or judgement merely hoping that India sees better days, not because this is the BJP and I am particularly fond of them, but because they seem to promise change and a new impetus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

Darmashkian said:


> EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING THIS ENTIRE TIME. Let me go back to one of my posts in the other thread:-
> 
> " Am glad to see that someone agrees with me. Am disgusted to see so many idiots on twitter supporting an alliance with NCP.(They aren't hindutvavadis)
> 
> The Shiv Sainiks are arrogant idiots, but they are much,much better compared to Sharad Pawar and the NCP,who are nothing but a bunch of casteist criminals and corrupt crooks.
> 
> The NCP has no ideology.
> It is only a party of Industrialist and sugar barons who came together under sharad pawar to protect their interests.
> 
> If the BJP forms an alliance with NCP. IThat will be the end of my support towards it."
> 
> Source: & the winner in Maharashtra & Haryana is... | Page 10
> 
> Pawar back stabbed his OWN TEACHER just for the sake of power(CM Post). This man has been accused of even having anti-national links. He can make more flip-flops than Kejriwal and is capable of being as bad as Mamta anf KCR if he wishes!!!
> 
> I seriously can't believe why many Modi supporters hate Sena more than the NCP. The Sena has it's flaws, bu pawar is Worse!!!


Well no sane BJP supporter will ever hate the SS or it's cadre for we know that SS is basically a brotherly political party of the BJP having the same right wing ideology.So hating the SS basically means that you also hate your own party(i.e. BJP) because both are on the same league as far as political ideology or thinking is concerned.But we also have to consider the fact that many non-Marathi BJP supporters actually hate the SS because of it's high handed attitude towards the non-Marathi speaking population in Maharashtra.This may be one of the reasons why you'll find many hardcore BJP supporters hating the SS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mike_Brando said:


> Look mate,BJP and the SS are natural allies having more or less the same political ideology,the difference being SS only stands for the "Marathi Manus" and on the other hand BJP is a pan-Indian party.they have been allies for well over 2 and a half decades and for the sake of both of them they should set aside their differences and join hands a.s.a.p. BJP can never put its trust on NCP which is basically a tainted party made up of laandlords and is known for its frequent flips in the political arena.SS on the other hand has been a loyal and time tested ally of the BJP in all these years.Plus both the BJP and the SS still need each other very much as far as the state of Maharashtra is concerned.BJP will need the strong SS cadre base if it really wants to throw the Congress out of Maharashtra in the near future


I've always picked up on some worrying xenophobia from the SS but that is the opinion of an uniformed person. Any ideas if they would be favourable to development and infrastructure improvements in line with the BJP? I'm hoping they aren't a party who simply looks to maintain the status quo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


> I've always picked up on some worrying xenophobia from the SS but that is the opinion of an uniformed person. Any ideas if they would be favourable to development and infrastructure improvements in line with the BJP? I'm hoping they aren't a party who simply looks to maintain the status quo.


The problem with Shiv Sena is that they are too short minded and only look for quick gains, and don't really work well when you bring someone out of the state. They need to shed this if they want to work with BJP otherwise the history will repeat itself regarding their relationship with BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

@arp2041 just watching the whole timesnow segment with Americai 
Narayangan.. Got to say..shocked to see the standard of Congress spokespersons..that too they allowed this joker to make his debut in Arnab's show. Media in-charge of Congress needs to slapped for selecting this joker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

Abingdonboy said:


> I've always picked up on some worrying xenophobia from the SS but that is the opinion of an uniformed person. Any ideas if they would be favourable to development and infrastructure improvements in line with the BJP? I'm hoping they aren't a party who simply looks to maintain the status quo.


Nah SS is not an anarchist party if that's what you meant.Just look at the B.M.C.(Brihan Mumbai Corporation) which is being run by the SS and the BJP for the last 2 and a half years,you'll see that the SS has actually done quite a lot development work in there.In other words SS simply cares about the well being of the Marathi people and Maharashtra.Basically the party was formed in the early 60s just to stand for the rights of the Marathi people and since then has successfully projected itself as the sole protector of the interests of Maharashtra.So i don't think that they'll do anything which will undermine their political stance,plus they are not fools to alienate their vote base.Hence my personal opinion is that they will totally support the development of infrastructure in Maharashtra and more importantly i think that they are going to be the part of the next Maharashtra Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Mike_Brando said:


> Well no sane BJP supporter will ever hate the SS or it's cadre for we know that SS is basically a brotherly political party of the BJP having the same right wing ideology.So hating the SS basically means that you also hate your own party(i.e. BJP) because both are on the same league as far as political ideology or thinking is concerned.But we also have to consider the fact that many *non-Marathi BJP supporters actually hate the SS because of it's high handed attitude towards the non-Marathi speaking population in Maharashtra.*This may be one of the reasons why you'll find many hardcore BJP supporters hating the SS.


 
Agree with you
SS is quite hardcore on Marathi manoos,but it is better than MNS which takes the cake when it comes to beating them up/threatening non-marathis.

But yes thanks to Sanjay Raut and the idiots surrounding Uddhav, recently Many BJP supporters have been abusing and making fun of the Sena(One has even called for it's destruction).



Abingdonboy said:


> I've always picked up on some worrying xenophobia from the SS but that is the opinion of an uniformed person. A*ny ideas if they would be favourable to development and infrastructure improvements in line with the BJP?* I'm hoping they aren't a party who simply looks to maintain the status quo.



Shiv Sena won't oppose development or improvement in Infra. Don't worry about that,mate.
But there will be many ego-clashes between the Sena and the BJP over MANY things and unfortunately I feel issues related to development will suffer the brunt of them.

And it also depends on how the pawar stooges in Sena work. They can take advantage of any misunderstandings/problems and make them worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Mike_Brando said:


> Nah SS is not an anarchist party if that's what you meant.Just look at the B.M.C.(Brihan Mumbai Corporation) which is being run by the SS and the BJP for the last 2 and a half years,you'll see that the SS has actually done quite a lot development work in there.In other words SS simply cares about the well being of the Marathi people and Maharashtra.Basically the party was formed in the early 60s just to stand for the rights of the Marathi people and since then has successfully projected itself as the sole protector of the interests of Maharashtra.So i don't think that they'll do anything which will undermine their political stance,plus they are not fools to alienate their vote base.Hence my personal opinion is that they will totally support the development of infrastructure in Maharashtra and more importantly i think that they are going to be the part of the next Maharashtra Govt.



EDIT:- By the way, mate. How is BJP doing in Bengal?? I heard that it is doing a fantastic job at expanding. How are the Loony Left and Jihadi Didi reacting to it's growth??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Darmashkian said:


> EDIT:- By the way, mate. How is BJP doing in Bengal?? I heard that it is doing a fantastic job at expanding. How are the Loony Left and Jihadi Didi reacting to it's growth??


BJP is actually doing quite a fascinating work in Bengal right now thanks to the tireless effort of the State BJP president Mr.Rahul Singha.They have been successful to a large extent in creating a strong resentment against the current ruling party and i won't be surprised at all if they emerge as the single largest party in the upcoming 2016 election.But for that they still need to increase their foot hold in rural areas of Bengal because of the strong support base that the ruling party still enjoys in these areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Mike_Brando said:


> BJP is actually doing quite a fascinating work in Bengal right now thanks to the tireless effort of the State BJP president Mr.Rahul Singha.They have been successful to a large extent in creating a strong resentment against the current ruling party and i won't be surprised at all if they emerge as the single largest party in the upcoming 2016 election.But for that they still need to increase their foot hold in rural areas of Bengal because of the strong support base that the ruling party still enjoys in these areas



Waah, very good to hear such news.

Now compare the activity and work of you state BJP to the one of my state Telangana.

Our T-BJP president Kishen reddy is a totally useless fellow. He couldn't take advantage of the Modi wave at all to do well in Telangana.

Out of the 8 LS seats we contested here,we won only 1 and came 3rd in 6. 
It really is a shame that despite dividing Telangana ,we got only 5 seats in the assembly and that too in Hyderabad only!!The BJP should expand in the other parts of telangana, but he still sits in Hyderabad and gives press conferences and does god knows what. but doesn't bother to get out of the city and expand the party in the rest of the state.

There are so many issues right now in telangana:- Farmer suicides(200 have died in 3months), Power crisis and the U-turns being made by the Telangana govt. and our "Glorious Leader" KCR blames Andhra Pradesh and CBN for all of them.

The COngress and the TDP are going all out against them him by carrying out protests and yatras , but T-BJP only releases some statements and say something which everyone ignores. 

Seriously I feel extremely jealous of your BJP state unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524402464544411648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524402464544411648

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saheli

Darmashkian said:


> EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING THIS ENTIRE TIME. Let me go back to one of my posts in the other thread:-
> 
> " Am glad to see that someone agrees with me. Am disgusted to see so many idiots on twitter supporting an alliance with NCP.(They aren't hindutvavadis)
> 
> The Shiv Sainiks are arrogant idiots, but they are much,much better compared to Sharad Pawar and the NCP,who are nothing but a bunch of casteist criminals and corrupt crooks.
> 
> The NCP has no ideology.
> It is only a party of Industrialist and sugar barons who came together under sharad pawar to protect their interests.
> 
> If the BJP forms an alliance with NCP. IThat will be the end of my support towards it."
> 
> Source: & the winner in Maharashtra & Haryana is... | Page 10
> 
> Pawar back stabbed his OWN TEACHER just for the sake of power(CM Post). This man has been accused of even having anti-national links. He can make more flip-flops than Kejriwal and is capable of being as bad as Mamta anf KCR if he wishes!!!
> 
> I seriously can't believe why many Modi supporters hate Sena more than the NCP. The Sena has it's flaws, bu pawar is Worse!!!



A lot of us are with you on Shiv Sena and BJP being natural allies. So do not worry about no one supporting you. A lot of people have misunderstanding about sena because of the bad publicity it has had by the Sickular media so far. Also their anti-Bihari stand has ruffled some feathers up North.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Saheli said:


> A lot of us are with you on Shiv Sena and BJP being natural allies. So do not worry about no one supporting you. A lot of people have misunderstanding about sena because of the bad publicity it has had by the Sickular media so far. Also their anti-Bihari stand has ruffled some feathers up North.


Shiva chena has zero reputation among non Marathi population of Mumbai....Every one knows their ill attitude towards other linguistic minorities...Even in this election they targeted non Marathi,specially Gujarati community(30% of Mumbai population) throughout for no reason...Thats why all other groups in Mumbai voted overhemly for BJP to keep SS away from winning..For the first time BJP got 15 seats in Mumbai leaving behind SS-14 and MNS-0..


----------



## Saheli

abjktu said:


> Shiva chena has zero reputation among non Marathi population of Mumbai....Every one knows their ill attitude towards other linguistic minorities...Even in this election they targeted non Marathi,specially Gujarati community(30% of Mumbai population) throughout for no reason...Thats why all other groups in Mumbai voted overhemly for BJP to keep SS away from winning..For the first time BJP got 15 seats in Mumbai leaving behind SS-14 and MNS-0..



SS still got 14 seats in Mumbai, just 1 less than BJP, and is the party with second highest seats in Maharashtra. Both SS and BJP are Hindutva parties so nothing for you to get happy about here. Minorities live much better in Mumbai than in other parts of the country, so do not talk nonsense. It has a huge support base even among the Gujrathi people.

Anyway, they will form the govt together and there is nothing you can do about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Saheli said:


> A lot of us are with you on Shiv Sena and BJP being natural allies. So do not worry about no one supporting you. A lot of people have misunderstanding about sena because of the bad publicity it has had by the Sickular media so far. Also their anti-Bihari stand has ruffled some feathers up North.




Its not just about assembly election seat sharing shivsena troubled bjp in LS election ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

RSS to mark millennium of Rajendra Chola - The Hindu

While this is a good thing...look at the way this retard news paper is trying to spin it.


> Move seen as attempt to ascribe Hindu identity to Tamil king


wtf lol? He was a hindu king with Shiva given huge importance, built some of the greatest temples in TN and else where. But this commie rag wants to say otherwise.

And the best part is the paper calls itself "The Hindu"

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## SarthakGanguly

TejasMk3 said:


> RSS to mark millennium of Rajendra Chola - The Hindu
> 
> While this is a good thing...look at the way this retard news paper is trying to spin it.
> 
> wtf lol? He was a hindu king with Shiva given huge importance, built some of the greatest temples in TN and else where. But this commie rag wants to say otherwise.
> 
> And the best part is the paper calls itself "The Hindu"


Boy that was hilarious. I mean that is.  'Ascribe Hindu identity to Tamil King' all the while they themselves are doing the same to a Marxist mouthpiece. It still is a trustworthy source of news though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saheli

Religion of Love in action


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524391079622500353


Jason bourne said:


> Its not just about assembly election seat sharing shivsena troubled bjp in LS election ..



Yeah, I know that. SS was just protecting what it considered its turf. BJP without Modi was not all that much of a Hindutva party while SS has always been a Hindutva party.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Krate M

Pawar is well known for these power googlies. Once upon a time he was good and was on the way to become pm of India.
The Congress party screwed him and he embraced the dark side. He is the anakin Skywalker of Indian politics, now become Darth Vader.
He is very very wily and with Lalu, he is the sort of guy who would have taken India to great heights if they used their cunning for the country. It is a shame how they waste their intelligence on these petty things when they could have played the great game

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abjktu

Saheli said:


> SS still got 14 seats in Mumbai, just 1 less than BJP, and is the party with second highest seats in Maharashtra. Both SS and BJP are Hindutva parties so nothing for you to get happy about here. Minorities live much better in Mumbai than in other parts of the country, so do not talk nonsense. It has a huge support base even among the Gujrathi people.
> 
> Anyway, they will form the govt together and there is nothing you can do about it.


........ Of the 15 seats won by the BJP in Mumbai, only Malabar Hill, Dahisar and Charkop have a sizeable population of Gujarati-speaking voters – the numbers
are equal or closer to their Marathi counterparts. In rest of the assembly segments, barring Ghatkopar West and Mulund seats, the BJP succeeded due to voters from north and south India, Sindhis, Christians and a mix of cosmopolitan voters besides Gujaratis.
In Mulund and Ghatkopar West, the dynamics were different where BJP candidates Sardar Tara Singh and Ram Kadam respectively capitalised on their excellent
grassroots connection with the locals.
Experts and politicos said even though the Shiv Sena and MNS targeted the Gujarati community during the campaign, their history of tirade against south Indians
and north Indians also affected their prospects. Out of the seats won by BJP, 10 constituencies are such where the number of north and south Indian voters along with
Gujarati electors is greater than that of Marathis.
Add to this, young voters from Marathi community, especially those from higher middle class, too expressed faith in Prime Minister Narendra Modi's appeal for helping the BJP form government in the state. This
brought down further the number of people voting for
Shiv Sena and MNS, experts think.
"Cutting across caste and creed, the youth voted for Modi. His appeal to have the same party governments at the Centre and state to attain development worked.
Besides, the other communities, higher middle-class Marathi voters too were fascinated by Modi's
development talk, and the cumulative effect was BJP's
success," pointed out Sandeep Pradhan, senior assistant
editor of Marathi daily Lokmat.
Captain Tamil Selvan, BJP's newly-elected legislator from Sion-Koliwada, seconded Pradhan. He added that besides the history of Shiv Sena's initial anti-south Indian stand, the Congress's alleged poor performance was the reason why the new age south Indian voters chose to side with the BJP in the city.
"There are around 20 lakh south Indians in Mumbai. Earlier, they would favour Congress, but they did not get the desired results. The change of heart occurred during Lok Sabha election when Modiji meant only business. Once the faith in BJP grew, nearly 90 percent
of south Indian voters have voted for us in assembly polls. Anti-Congress sentiments, lack of faith in regional parties plus the development talk helped us improve our tally" said the MLA.
"North-Indians and others who were being opposed
earlier by Sena felt that by voting Sena, they would not get any support from them in future. Hence, they
thought of aligning with the BJP. That is the reason they have won so many seats in Versova, Andheri and other places where these communities have bigger presence," said Manoj Singh Rajput, spokesperson of Bihar Foundation, Mumbai Chapter.



Saheli said:


> Religion of Love in action
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524391079622500353
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know that. SS was just protecting what it considered its turf. BJP without Modi was not all that much of a Hindutva party while SS has always been a Hindutva party.


personally i have no problems against SS..but don't call it an Indian or nationalistic hindvwa party..its just a local wing based on marathi regionalism....Better call it a Marathi hinduthwa party...NO OFFENSE .


----------



## Saheli

abjktu said:


> ........ Of the 15 seats won by the BJP in Mumbai, only Malabar Hill, Dahisar and Charkop have a sizeable population of Gujarati-speaking voters – the numbers
> are equal or closer to their Marathi counterparts. In rest of the assembly segments, barring Ghatkopar West and Mulund seats, the BJP succeeded due to voters from north and south India, Sindhis, Christians and a mix of cosmopolitan voters besides Gujaratis.
> In Mulund and Ghatkopar West, the dynamics were different where BJP candidates Sardar Tara Singh and Ram Kadam respectively capitalised on their excellent
> grassroots connection with the locals.
> Experts and politicos said even though the Shiv Sena and MNS targeted the Gujarati community during the campaign, their history of tirade against south Indians
> and north Indians also affected their prospects. Out of the seats won by BJP, 10 constituencies are such where the number of north and south Indian voters along with
> Gujarati electors is greater than that of Marathis.
> Add to this, young voters from Marathi community, especially those from higher middle class, too expressed faith in Prime Minister Narendra Modi's appeal for helping the BJP form government in the state. This
> brought down further the number of people voting for
> Shiv Sena and MNS, experts think.
> "Cutting across caste and creed, the youth voted for Modi. His appeal to have the same party governments at the Centre and state to attain development worked.
> Besides, the other communities, higher middle-class Marathi voters too were fascinated by Modi's
> development talk, and the cumulative effect was BJP's
> success," pointed out Sandeep Pradhan, senior assistant
> editor of Marathi daily Lokmat.
> Captain Tamil Selvan, BJP's newly-elected legislator from Sion-Koliwada, seconded Pradhan. He added that besides the history of Shiv Sena's initial anti-south Indian stand, the Congress's alleged poor performance was the reason why the new age south Indian voters chose to side with the BJP in the city.
> "There are around 20 lakh south Indians in Mumbai. Earlier, they would favour Congress, but they did not get the desired results. The change of heart occurred during Lok Sabha election when Modiji meant only business. Once the faith in BJP grew, nearly 90 percent
> of south Indian voters have voted for us in assembly polls. Anti-Congress sentiments, lack of faith in regional parties plus the development talk helped us improve our tally" said the MLA.
> "North-Indians and others who were being opposed
> earlier by Sena felt that by voting Sena, they would not get any support from them in future. Hence, they
> thought of aligning with the BJP. That is the reason they have won so many seats in Versova, Andheri and other places where these communities have bigger presence," said Manoj Singh Rajput, spokesperson of Bihar Foundation, Mumbai Chapter.



You are plain dumb. Apart from a few Biharis in Mumbai no one remembers SS for any anti this or anti that stance. Much of that is just election sloganeering. As of now Modi is the star so even people sympathetic to SS have crossed over to BJP. BJP-SS split happened just 12 days before the voting, so they are and were appealing to the same constituency.



abjktu said:


> personally i have no problems against SS..but don't call it an Indian or nationalistic hindvwa party..its just a local wing based on marathi regionalism....Better call it a Marathi hinduthwa party...NO OFFENSE



It is a nationalist Hindutvavadi party. Read post #30725 to understand its origins and orientation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

I think the bigger problem was the lack of positive campaigning. Namo was smarter that he said no attacks on ss right from start. Focused on corruption and disillusioned voter base. Congress needs to get rid of corrupt allies first, its own corrupt leaders next and then the factionalism. It needs leaders like tharoor more than ever. But it is doing exact opposite.
Ss Cong ncp focused too much on betrayal betrayal campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

SarthakGanguly said:


> It still is a trustworthy source of news though


Kind of...It's reputation has gone down a bit off late. Apparently they are in deep losses this year. (65 crores loss), no Diwali bonus this year for them No Diwali bonus for employees of The Hindu this year - Livemint
The losses are also due to other factors, but the paper itself has lost some respect. But yeah it is still considered to be one of the better ones.


----------



## Krate M

The stunt pulled by siddarth varadarajan of not publishing any modi story on front page and avoiding to publish altogether if possible, cost them a lot of readers. But it still remains gold standard in defense and science. TSS and Y mallikarjun are among the best if not the best reporters in defense.


----------



## jugad

Looks like a reform spree is going on after election results are out


----------



## Judge

Hindu is becoming more biased after the results of this election.


----------



## Ankur Gupta

*Govt set to make more employees eligible for annual bonuses*
*





*​नई दिल्ली। मोदी सरकार 1965 बोनस एक्ट में संशोधन कर ज्यादा से ज्यादा कर्मचारियों को बोनस का फायदा दिलाने की तैयारी कर रही है। इस संशोधन के साथ ही अब 18 हजार रूपए प्रति महीने सैलरी पाने वाले भी बोनस पाने के योग्य होंगे और बोनस की राशि भी 3,500 से बढ़ाकर 6 हजार रूपए प्रति महीने कर दी गई है। अभी तक 10 हजार रूपए प्रति महीने सैलरी पाने वालों को बोनस का लाभ नहीं मिलता।

श्रम मंत्री नरेंद्र तोमर ने सोमवार को ट्रेड यूनियनों और नियोक्ताओं के साथ की बैठक में इस मुद्दे को उठाया। बैठक में तोमर ने बोनस एक्ट मे संशोधन पर चर्चा की। श्रम मंत्री ने बदलते हालात और महंगाई को ध्यान में रखते हुए बैठक में शामिल पक्षों से कहा कि वे बोनस एक्ट की धारा 2(13) में संशोधन पर विचार करें। सूत्रों का कहना है कि बैठक में शामिल नियोक्ताओं ने बोनस एक्ट में संशोधन में कोई रूचि नहीं दिखाई, लेकिन सरकार ने फिर भी आगे बढ़ने को तैयार है।

गौरतलब है कि इससे पहले साल 2007 में संशोधन किया गया था और इसे 2006 से लागू किया गया था। ट्रेड यूनियन द्वारा महंगाई का हवाले देते हुए बोनस दरें बढ़ाने की मांग की थी, जिसके बाद राष्ट्रीय श्रम आयोग द्वारा भी सिफारिश की गई थी।

बोनस एक्ट के तहत जो फैक्ट्रियां या अन्य प्रतिष्ठान 20 या उससे ज्यादा लोगों को नियुक्त करते हैं, उनसे हर साल अपने कर्मचारियों को बोनस देने की अपेक्षा की जाती है। हालांकि, इसके लिए वही कर्मचारी योग्य होते हैं जो कंपनी में 30 दिन से ज्यादा वक्त से काम कर रहे हों।
- See more at: पत्रिका.कॉम
* 
*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## jugad

Judge said:


> Hindu is becoming more biased after the results of this election.


Bias towards whom/what?


----------



## INDIC

SarthakGanguly said:


> Boy that was hilarious. I mean that is.  'Ascribe Hindu identity to Tamil King' all the while they themselves are doing the same to a Marxist mouthpiece. It still is a trustworthy source of news though



He built some of the most magnificent temples ever to exist in India. Ascribing Hindu identity to a Hindu Tamil king is now libeled equivalent to blasphemy. 



TejasMk3 said:


> RSS to mark millennium of Rajendra Chola - The Hindu
> 
> While this is a good thing...look at the way this retard news paper is trying to spin it.
> 
> wtf lol? He was a hindu king with Shiva given huge importance, built some of the greatest temples in TN and else where. But this commie rag wants to say otherwise.
> 
> And the best part is the paper calls itself "The Hindu"



There is no surprise, in this country secularism reduced to the meaning majority(which is Hindus) should stop taking pride in their heritage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Judge

jugad said:


> Bias towards whom/what?


Against BJP or 'communal forces'.
It has started publishing silly innuendos and whatnot. This will harm the papers reputation.


----------



## cerberus

Mike_Brando said:


> Abe kharbuze,Feku Bhakti is far better than showing your loyalty towards that Bhagoda AK-49 and his "not so" political rival Rahul baba aka the Amul baby.


No offense i hate these politicians they are all Dogs


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524509187066171392
@JanjaWeed @arp2041 @jha @Sidak @TejasMk3

Uddhav Thackeray Speaks to Amit Shah, PM Modi; All Agree to Move Forward: Sources

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524509187066171392
> @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @jha @Sidak @TejasMk3
> 
> Uddhav Thackeray Speaks to Amit Shah, PM Modi; All Agree to Move Forward: Sources


Congress should dare the govt & the courts to name them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jugad

Judge said:


> Against BJP or 'communal forces'.
> It has started publishing silly innuendos and whatnot. This will harm the papers reputation.


Oh so they have also started taking the responsibility of maintaining the SECULAR FABRIC of the country onto their hands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Judge

jugad said:


> Oh so they have also started taking the responsibility of maintaining the SECULAR FABRIC of the country onto their hands


They have been taking that responsibility for a while now...but its bordering on absurd now - such that even simpletons can see through it.


----------



## IndoCarib

Meanwhile Modi's 'make in India' campaign is a hit among the youth

'Make in India' selling well, at retail outlets - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524509187066171392


Tell me the GoI is going after these goons then and not just Congress party members but any and all guilty of this crime. 

But it would be good to start at the very top- the Gandhis are inexplicably billionaires, let's see how the CBI and tax authorities of India are able to unravel this.


----------



## Parul

#AAPTARDS doing candel march in my locality, I don't know why? I asked one of the Uncle - Dharna dena band kar diya: Sala dantna chalu ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $elf

Sidak said:


> #AAPTARDS doing candel march in my locality, I don't know why? I asked one of the Uncle - Dharna dena band kar diya: Sala dantna chalu ho gaya.


I hope they are not against bursting crackers in diwali

ye aaptards bohot sanki log hein


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> #AAPTARDS doing candel march in my locality, I don't know why? I asked one of the Uncle - Dharna dena band kar diya: Sala dantna chalu ho gaya.



Hahaha fir se saru tumhara role


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoUS said:


> They are getting desperate to get some attention. After their miserable show in the election they are trying to chest thumping to stay into relevance, not realizing that they have become a comedy in the eye of the country.



Attention hi sahin, why not accept the challenge and show AAP their place...!


----------



## Star Wars

Akhilesh Yadav's press conference suffered a power f̶a̶i̶l̶u̶r̶e̶ malfunction, leaving him e̶m̶b̶a̶r̶r̶a̶s̶s̶e̶d̶ ̶r̶e̶d̶ ̶f̶a̶c̶e̶d̶ smiling (hard to know the exact reaction as it was dark) in front of the entire media. B̶u̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶j̶u̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶d̶a̶y̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶U̶P̶. This, Akhilesh says, was due to Diwali. Indian culture to blame!



Akal-less Yadav

@scorpionx @TejasMk3 @Nair saab @nair @seiko @JanjaWeed @Sidak @kbd-raaf @jha @IndoCarib @GR!FF!N @IND151

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## IND151

$elf said:


> I hope they are not against bursting crackers in diwali
> 
> ye aaptards bohot sanki log hein




Once upon a time a large sectioon of people used to see the as hope, everything is cahnged now.

As far as crackers are concerned, the loud noise making and crakers which cretae poisonous smoke need to be banned.


----------



## abjktu

Saheli said:


> As of now Modi is the star so even people sympathetic to SS have crossed over to BJP.


Partly correct..Modi's influence was there...But SS has its own ardent Marathi votebank...It won't change at any cost..But unlike previous elections,non Marathi votes mostly gone to BJP's pocket.Thats why they managed to win in all non Marathi majority pockets in and around Mumbai....


----------



## Iggy

I dont understand why BJP went with a oldie like Khattar rather than a young guy like Capt. Abhimanyu?.. His personal profile speaks for himself.. BJP should focus on long term solutions..


----------



## arp2041

Perfect Click!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

arp2041 said:


> Perfect Click!!!!


This guy is our country future bhakt go and take Feku with yourself


----------



## IndoCarib

What is happening !! 

Maharashtra: Jolt for Devendra Fadnavis as 39 MLAs back Nitin Gadkari as Chief Minister | The Indian Express


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

IndoCarib said:


> What is happening !!
> 
> Maharashtra: Jolt for Devendra Fadnavis as 39 MLAs back Nitin Gadkari as Chief Minister | The Indian Express



LOL. Politics plain and simple. After all there is also something called internal democracy. Before a decision is taken they have a right to express their view. 

I don't see why people have to view this as a negative development. 

Once a decision is taken then everyone will fall in line. Then if they don't its a problem. I think people are long used to the congress style of functioning. They don't even recognize inter party democracy when they see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

seiko said:


> I dont understand why BJP went with a oldie like Khattar rather than a young guy like Capt. Abhimanyu?.. His personal profile speaks for himself.. BJP should focus on long term solutions..



They choose him because of Caste politics.

This time BJP won because of the Punjabis and the non-jats voting for it. And according to a survey only 14% of jats in Haryana voted for BJP and Capt. Abhimanyu is a Jat.

Making a Jat the CM would have angered/disappointed the Non-jats(Ahirs,Gurjars, Dalits). Thus they made a non-jat the CM.

Khattar was a RSS pracharak, so RSS had no opposition to him. Add to that he is honest,simple,hardworking and has no family.
His caste is that of Punjabi Khatri. Thus he was chosen to be the CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

MokshaVimukthi said:


> LOL. Politics plain and simple. After all there is also something called internal democracy. Before a decision is taken they have a right to express their view.
> 
> I don't see why people have to view this as a negative development.
> 
> Once a decision is taken then everyone will fall in line. Then if they don't its a problem. I think people are long used to the congress style of functioning. They don't even recognize inter party democracy when they see it.


 
Gadkari is better as Infra minister. He has big plans for roads. Big loss for Indian infra if they make him Maha CM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

Posting from another forum..... hilarious !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

@arp2041 @JanjaWeed @ExtraOdinary @SarthakGanguly @Saheli @ranjeet @Nair saab @HariPrasad @Biplab Bijay @sreekumar @bloo @Tshering22 @SamantK @gau8av

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chronos

SarthakGanguly said:


> Boy that was hilarious. I mean that is.  'Ascribe Hindu identity to Tamil King' all the while they themselves are doing the same to a Marxist mouthpiece. It still is a trustworthy source of news though



Dammit, a South Indian king is celebrated and The Hindu ruins it.

People tend to forget the Chola Architecture, sculptures Chola patronage of the arts, literature.

Nothing wrong in highlighting them. They are part of the Indian heritage as any.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524790892473761792

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Slightly off-topic, found this online. It is related to the headlines of our English Media.

COMIC: Harayana CM-elect Manohar Lal Khattar gets a taste of Indian mainstream media | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

@Nair saab @JanjaWeed @jha @Star Wars @arp2041 @Mike_Brando 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524807791815323648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524829673763512320Will post more about this(am busy right now). It looks like the surprising success of MIM in maharashtra has emboldened these muslim radicals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Krate M

If the Congress is so desperate for Gandhi they should get varun Gandhi.


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524881526945632256

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marxist

1300 people from various parties joined BJP in my district Palakkad (kerala),900 from CPI(M)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul

@arp2041 @Jaat Rock @Nair saab @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jugad

Hope you guys have seen this, if not spare a few moments to take a look (sorry couldn't copy paste the content here for some weird reason) 

Siddiqullah stands by blast accused - The Times of India

Any views?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Marxist said:


> 1300 people from various parties joined BJP in my district Palakkad (kerala),900 from CPI(M)


 
How does one move from Aethism as indicated in CPI M philosophy to right wingism I wonder


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> How does one move from Aethism as indicated in CPI M philosophy to right wingism I wonder



I bet 99% of CPI aren't athiests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> I bet 99% of CPI aren't athiests


 
I don't know about that but I'm sure most of them are opportunists


----------



## Tridibans

jugad said:


> Hope you guys have seen this, if not spare a few moments to take a look (sorry couldn't copy paste the content here for some weird reason)
> 
> Siddiqullah stands by blast accused - The Times of India
> 
> Any views?





> He also warned that the Mamata Banerjee government will be in trouble if it allows NIA, NSG and CID to conduct raids in madrassas across the state. "Remember what happened to the previous Buddhadeb Bhattacharjee government? Your fate will be the same if these raids do not stop immediately," he added.



WTF is this? Warning ? Bengal has really gone to the gutters.... Now these anti-nationals have the courage to openly challenge the law enforcement agencies and the owner of the snakes herself (Mamata) 

IB, NIA and CID must ensure that each and every crook is put behind the bars. What I have heard and seen on Bengali channels is that atleast 5 or so locations (Madrassas) have been raided and many anti national and Al-qaida/ JUM etc material have been seized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Sabarimala on PM radar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abjktu

Star Wars said:


> I bet 99% of CPI aren't athiests


its a common misconception...
Only some 5%,mostly oldies...A lot of CPM,CPI members/followers are ardent believers too..Even you could see them in temple,church,mahal committees....
btw-My uncle is a CPI district committee member and he is not an atheist...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Black money: NDA moves to make names public, top politicians said to be on list - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: The NDA government has started filing charges against individuals having illicit accounts in overseas banks, clearing the way for disclosure of names of those who have stashed black money abroad, and triggering speculation that some prominent politicians may figure on the much-awaited list.
Sources said that prosecution has been initiated against one foreign account holder, and will soon be extended to another 15-20 who are on the 'HSBC Geneva list'. Swiss authorities have confirmed the identities of the persons on the list. Launch of prosecution in these cases will meet the condition laid down by Swiss authorities that names of account holders can only be shared with courts after charges are framed...
Sources also said a fresh list of 19 persons having illegal accounts with *Liechtenstein Bank*will be shared with Supreme Court after Diwali. This will be followed by another 20-odd names from the HSBC list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

There was one list released (read:Leaked) some time ago, I believe tehelka published it, and Indian express did an article on it:

Arun Kochar (Delhi) - Investment Banker now residing in US.
Assessed Income: Rs 880.65 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 771.84 lakh

* Late KM Mammen Mappilai (Chennai) - Former CMD of MRF.
Assessed Income: Rs 271.87 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 128.15 lakh

* Harshad Ramnikal Mehta (Mumbai) - JMD Arunkumars Intl Ltd; Chairman, Rosy Blue FZE; 12% in Team Kochi through Film Wave of Rosy Blue.
Assessed Income: Rs 536.76 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 307.77 lakh

Arun Ramniklal Mehta (Mumbai) - Founder and CMD, B Arunkumars International Ltd; Co-founder Rosy Blue.
Assessed Income: Rs 537.78 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 308.08 lakh

* Manoj Kumar Dhupelia (Kolkata) - Stock broker, KSE member.
Assessed Income: Rs 245.54 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 117.48 lakh

* Rupal Dhupelia (Kolkata) - Wife of Manoj Kumar Dhupelia
Assessed Income: Rs 247.43 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 131.28 lakh

* Mohan Manoj Dhupelia (Kolkata) - Son of Manoj Kumar Dhupelia
Assessed Income: Rs 236.62 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 141.78 lakh

* Ambrish Dhupelia (Mumbai) - Relative of Manoj Kumar Dhupelia
Assessed Income: Rs 238.32 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 140.95 lakh

* Bhavya Manoj Dhupelia (Mumbai) - Relative of Manoj Kumar Dhupelia
Assessed Income: Rs 239.73 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 130.47 lakh

* Hasmukh I Gandhi (Mumbai) - MD of Millenium Herbal Care Ltd
Assessed Income: Rs 39.49 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 22.88 lakh

* Madhu Hasmukh Gandhi (Mumbai) - Wife of Hasmukh I Gandhi
Assessed Income: Rs 41.34 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 23.39 lakh

* Chintan Gandhi (Mumbai) - Son; Director in Millenium; CEO of Pace ClinServe; Director, Emnet Samsara Media Ltd; Partner, OOH Media
Assessed Income: Rs 46.33 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 23.12 lakh

* Late Nirav Gandhi (Mumbai) - Son of Hasmukh I Gandhi
Assessed Income: Rs 44.27 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 25.41 lakh

* Ashok Jaipuria (Delhi) - Chairman of Cosmo Ferrites Ltd and Cosmo Films Ltd
Assessed Income: Rs 114.06 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 25.99 lakh

* Chandrakant I Gandhi (Kolkata) - CMD Dolphin Laboratories Ltd, ex-President IDMA
Assessed Income: Rs 73.86 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 31.33 lakh

* Dhanlaxmi C Gandhi (Kolkata) - Wife of Chandrakant I Gandhi
Assessed Income: Rs 55.03 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 32.49 lakh

* Rajesh C Gandhi (Kolkata) - Son of Chandrakant I Gandhi, CEO of Dolphin Labs
Assessed Income: Rs 59.37 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 32.65 lakh

* Viraj C Gandhi (Kolkata) - Son of Chandrakant; Founder, MedSmart Advantage; CEO, Medicine Shoppe India; MD, ICare Opticals
Assessed Income: Rs 58.00 lakh
Demand Raised: Rs 31.70 lakh

Black money: 18 Indians on Liechtenstein List - Indian Express

Will be interesting to see if these are the names that will be released, or if there will be new ones. Also I dont see how these names will embarass the congress....so perhaps there are new people added to the list.


----------



## Darmashkian

KCR(K. Chandrashekara Rao) is the CM of Telangana
His cadre set a TDP office in Nalgonda(a district of telangana) on fire.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525134239285538816
He has blamed all the problems of Telangana on -A.P., Chandra Babu Naidu and TDP.

Next in line may be BJP and Venkaiah Naidu.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525143616042192896


----------



## Bang Galore

TejasMk3 said:


> There was one list released (read:Leaked) some time ago, I believe tehelka published it, and Indian express did an article on it:
> 
> Arun Kochar (Delhi) - Investment Banker now residing in US.
> Assessed Income: Rs 880.65 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 771.84 lakh
> 
> * Late KM Mammen Mappilai (Chennai) - Former CMD of MRF.
> Assessed Income: Rs 271.87 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 128.15 lakh
> 
> * Harshad Ramnikal Mehta (Mumbai) - JMD Arunkumars Intl Ltd; Chairman, Rosy Blue FZE; 12% in Team Kochi through Film Wave of Rosy Blue.
> Assessed Income: Rs 536.76 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 307.77 lakh
> 
> Arun Ramniklal Mehta (Mumbai) - Founder and CMD, B Arunkumars International Ltd; Co-founder Rosy Blue.
> Assessed Income: Rs 537.78 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 308.08 lakh
> 
> * Manoj Kumar Dhupelia (Kolkata) - Stock broker, KSE member.
> Assessed Income: Rs 245.54 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 117.48 lakh
> 
> * Rupal Dhupelia (Kolkata) - Wife of Manoj Kumar Dhupelia
> Assessed Income: Rs 247.43 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 131.28 lakh
> 
> * Mohan Manoj Dhupelia (Kolkata) - Son of Manoj Kumar Dhupelia
> Assessed Income: Rs 236.62 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 141.78 lakh
> 
> * Ambrish Dhupelia (Mumbai) - Relative of Manoj Kumar Dhupelia
> Assessed Income: Rs 238.32 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 140.95 lakh
> 
> * Bhavya Manoj Dhupelia (Mumbai) - Relative of Manoj Kumar Dhupelia
> Assessed Income: Rs 239.73 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 130.47 lakh
> 
> * Hasmukh I Gandhi (Mumbai) - MD of Millenium Herbal Care Ltd
> Assessed Income: Rs 39.49 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 22.88 lakh
> 
> * Madhu Hasmukh Gandhi (Mumbai) - Wife of Hasmukh I Gandhi
> Assessed Income: Rs 41.34 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 23.39 lakh
> 
> * Chintan Gandhi (Mumbai) - Son; Director in Millenium; CEO of Pace ClinServe; Director, Emnet Samsara Media Ltd; Partner, OOH Media
> Assessed Income: Rs 46.33 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 23.12 lakh
> 
> * Late Nirav Gandhi (Mumbai) - Son of Hasmukh I Gandhi
> Assessed Income: Rs 44.27 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 25.41 lakh
> 
> * Ashok Jaipuria (Delhi) - Chairman of Cosmo Ferrites Ltd and Cosmo Films Ltd
> Assessed Income: Rs 114.06 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 25.99 lakh
> 
> * Chandrakant I Gandhi (Kolkata) - CMD Dolphin Laboratories Ltd, ex-President IDMA
> Assessed Income: Rs 73.86 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 31.33 lakh
> 
> * Dhanlaxmi C Gandhi (Kolkata) - Wife of Chandrakant I Gandhi
> Assessed Income: Rs 55.03 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 32.49 lakh
> 
> * Rajesh C Gandhi (Kolkata) - Son of Chandrakant I Gandhi, CEO of Dolphin Labs
> Assessed Income: Rs 59.37 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 32.65 lakh
> 
> * Viraj C Gandhi (Kolkata) - Son of Chandrakant; Founder, MedSmart Advantage; CEO, Medicine Shoppe India; MD, ICare Opticals
> Assessed Income: Rs 58.00 lakh
> Demand Raised: Rs 31.70 lakh
> 
> Black money: 18 Indians on Liechtenstein List - Indian Express
> 
> Will be interesting to see if these are the names that will be released, or if there will be new ones. Also I dont see how these names will embarass the congress....so perhaps there are new people added to the list.




The amounts mentioned make for some sad reading, not a single one with even 10 crores, let alone 100's & 1000's of crores.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Darmashkian said:


> KCR(K. Chandrashekara Rao) is the CM of Telangana
> His cadre set a TDP office in Nalgonda(a district of telangana) on fire.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525134239285538816
> He has blamed all the problems of Telangana on -A.P., Chandra Babu Naidu and TDP.
> 
> Next in line may be BJP and Venkaiah Naidu.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525143616042192896



I Keel you communal fellow............ 12% reservation for mooslims.


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi at siachin

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525174339167985664


----------



## WAR-rior

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525174339167985664


KAUN HAI YE AADMI?


----------



## TejasMk3

Maybe it's the ex-finance minister Chiddhu?

Edit: okay it's not Chiddhu...his wife lives here. didnt see that part.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525232906885537792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525174339167985664


go on.. give us some more hint!


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> go on.. give us some more hint!



Hmm.... So who are all the ministers whose wife is abroad ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Hmm.... So who are all the ministers whose wife is abroad ?


donno.. anyone.. any idea?


----------



## Marxist

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525174339167985664



@JanjaWeed @Star Wars ,my guess is *n*nd Sh*rm* ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> @JanjaWeed @Star Wars ,my guess is *n*nd Sh*rm* ....



Yes , even i have a feeling its Anand Sharma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525519369170714624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawkes

Just got to know, PM went to siachin without his usual SPG cover.


----------



## Chronos

this whole Khattar is the first non-JAT episode reminds me of the caste influence in our politics.

I know I sound hypocritical when I have a caste name as my surname and username, and I know it is part of realpolitik and all that.

But I am still disappointed how caste still plays a big part in politics and in extent a lot of things.



Star Wars said:


> I bet 99% of CPI aren't athiests



I remember when I went to Sabarimala in 2003. Among our group, we had two from Kozhikode who were part of the Communist party


----------



## TejasMk3

Tamil Nadu BJP membership spikes - The Hindu



> Party’s Organising Secretary S. Mohanrajulu told _The Hindu_ that the State BJP had seen an increase in membership of 3.5 lakh since May 2014, when it stormed to power in New Delhi.
> Till May, we had about 7 lakh members across Tamil Nadu. In the last five months, we have added another 3.5 lakh. This is a significant rise for a party that was seen as a marginal player here,” he said.



They have been running a campaign, on cellphones and the web asking people to join, looks like it is paying off.


----------



## Darmashkian

Off Topic:- I found a picture on twitter while surfing thought you guys would like it.
@MokshaVimukthi @Saheli
Left-Liberal Secular 'intellect'ual:-Communal,fascist,,...hindu nationalist threatening voter....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525196307917307904
@JanjaWeed @Marxist @Star Wars @TejasMk3 @WAR-rior

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525592439629688832
@arp2041 @jha @Mike_Brando @SouthDesi
I have a good feeling that this MP is K.V.P. Ramachandra Rao (K. V. P. Ramachandra Rao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This man is VERY CORRUPT, he was a good friend of YSR(perhaps the most corrupt CM AP ever had). He is supposed(*as per gossip)* to have assisted him in facilitating defections of netas to the AP congress from TDP and TRS. Also he is supposed to have taken part in YSR's scams,took his own share too from those scams.

*According to gossip,* after YSR's death, he was going to join YSRCP[the party formed by YSR's Son Jagan Mohan Reddy). But supposedly Ahmed Patel threatened and blackmailed him with some information.(some say it was about Black money)Due to which he stayed in the Congress

Whether his name comes or not in this list, I am sure that he DEFINITELY has some Black money.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Check these news links:-
What do a Ukrainian millionaire and a Rajya Sabha MP have in common?

*Washington:* U*krainian industrialist Dmitry Firtash, a member of India's parliament and four others were indicted by a U.S. grand jury for their suspected role in an international corruption scheme,* the U.S. Justice Department said on Wednesday.

The indictment, which was returned under seal in June 2013, was made public on Wednesday, a few weeks after prosecutors said they planned to ask Austria to extradite Firtash.

Firtash, who is one of Ukraine's most influential oligarchs,* Rajya Sabha member K.V.P. Ramachandra Rao, and the other defendants participated in a scheme to bribe Indian government officials in order to gain access to minerals used to make titanium-based products, prosecutors said.*

*The scheme allegedly involved $18 million in bribes to secure licenses in Andhra Pradesh, for a project expected to generate $500 million in annual sales, the U.S. government said.*

U.S. prosecutors said they have jurisdiction over the case because the defendants used U.S. financial institutions to transfer the bribes and because the defendants had planned to sell the titanium products to an unnamed American company based in Chicago.

Some of the defendants were also charged with violating the U.S. Foreign Corrupt Practices Act, which bars bribes to officials of foreign governments in exchange for business.

"Fighting global corruption is part of the fabric of the Department of Justice," the acting head of the Justice Department's criminal division, David O'Neil, said in a statement.

Firtash, whose first name is also spelled "Dmytro," was arrested in Vienna last month and was released from custody after posting 125 million euros bail.

In a statement, an official of Firtash's Group DF company said there is no truth to the accusations.

"It is not a coincidence that the U.S. is trying to extradite our chairman at the moment when Mr. Firtash is needed for the economic and political reconstruction of Ukraine," Group DF deputy chairman Robert Shetler-Jones said.

The detention of Firtash, whose business concerns in gas trading and chemicals thrived under Ukraine's ousted president Viktor Yanukovich, has coincided with a sharp escalation in the country's political crisis that pits the West against Russia.

*The allegations at the heart of the Justice Department's case date back to 2006, when a Group DF unit set up a joint venture with the government of Andhra Pradesh to mine several minerals, according to the indictment.

Firtash allegedly met with local officials including the then chief minister Y.S. Rajasekhara Reddy, and his advisor Rao, the lawmaker who is charged in the case, in order to discuss the project and authorized the bribes.*

According to prosecutors, Firtash then directed his employees to create documents to cover up the money trail.

*Rao solicited bribes for himself and others in return for approving licenses for the project, prosecutors said.*

A representative of the Indian embassy in Washington did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

The Justice Department said it is seeking Firtash to forfeit his interests in Group DF Limited and its assets.

EDIT1:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525304474634444800
The probability of my guess being correct is increasing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525619550524420098


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525619550524420098


Can the GoI go after them if the previous GoI offered them amnesty?


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525592069683679232
I think this one could be Ambika Soni/Renuka Choudhary, does anyone else have an idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Fawkes said:


> Just got to know, PM went to siachin without his usual SPG cover.


There was SPG there, but not the full contingent the PM of India would have. No surprise- he is visiting an Army base, who does he have to be protected from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Abingdonboy said:


> Can the GoI go after them if the previous GoI offered them amnesty?





Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525619550524420098


It was conditional:


> The income tax department has agreed not to start criminal proceedings or levy a penalty *if the Indians repatriate the money from Geneva and pay the taxes*, the official said, asking not to be identified because the information is confidential. The official declined to name anyone on the list.


HSBC Account Holders Offered India Amnesty, Official Says - Bloomberg



Abingdonboy said:


> Can the GoI go after them if the previous GoI offered them amnesty?





Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525619550524420098


It was conditional:


> The income tax department has agreed not to start criminal proceedings or levy a penalty *if the Indians repatriate the money from Geneva and pay the taxes*, the official said, asking not to be identified because the information is confidential. The official declined to name anyone on the list.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...ders-offered-india-amnesty-official-says.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

These corrupt mother f*ckers are already covering their a$$es:

Congress Won't Be Embarrassed if "Big Name" is on Black Money List: Chidambaram to NDTV


Seems their day of reckoning is approaching.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

#AdvaniSyndrome - ppl who think they r close to corridors of power get affected by this it, they even COMPROMISE with there ideology, belief & all the things they HOLD dear for all these years.

An UNHOLY Sacrifice at the Altar of POWER!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Abingdonboy said:


> There was SPG there, but not the full contingent the PM of India would have. No surprise- he is visiting an Army base, who does he have to be protected from?



You know who killed Indira Gandhi ?


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

No Gandhis in government’s Jawaharlal Nehru anniversary panel - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Your daily dose of comedy:


> BJP source -top BJP leader has directed all Delhi BJP MLAs to get at least 5000 fake votes made in each const n get AAP votes deleted (1/3)
> Bribe rate-Rs 1500 for new fake vote,Rs 200 to get any vote deleted.This info given by someone who did this job for BJP last week (2/3)
> We are meeting EC officials on Mon at 11 am and making a formal complaint(3/3)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525846683062525952

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Krate M

MokshaVimukthi said:


> You know who killed Indira Gandhi ?


Yes CIA killed her.


----------



## Jason bourne

TejasMk3 said:


> Your daily dose of comedy:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525846683062525952




Have u seen the responce this tweet getting bhai kejru to famous ho gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> Your daily dose of comedy:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525846683062525952




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525918394030112768

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

BJP to form Government in Maharashtra on 30th even without SS's support. Neither given them Portfolio's of their choice, if they decide to Support BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in Secular Bengal...

Secret tunnel found under madrassa - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526237435458379776
home ministry waking up to misuse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526237435458379776
> home ministry waking up to misuse


Supreme court had already given stringent guidelines regarding the above law and arrests in general
SC rules out ‘automatic’ arrest in dowry cases | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Secularism at its best:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

OMG LOL ^^
Heights


----------



## Darmashkian

polls In Jharkhand will be from 25November to 20 December, in 5 phases

It seems that 'secular'forces have come together to form an alliance(JMM,COngress,RJD,JDU)

Now regarding our(the BJPs) opposition.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526330718700318720[street-smartCM= Hemant Soren]


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526331469765951490

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526332281489588225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526333505492365312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526333952261238784[one small mistake;- Kalyan Singh was popular not only among Lodhi Rajputs(his caste), but among other OBCs too]


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526335064477409280
Yashwant Deshmukh on Twitter: "No matter how much Modi campaigns in Jharkhand; the perception of Arjun Munda as the "default" CM candidate will be questioned by voters."

Now , let me tell people here that(according to my friends,contacts) Babu Lal Marandi is a good man and was possibly the best CM jharkhand ever had.
Arjun Munda is considered to be very corrupt and incompetent, his tenure as CM was not that great.

The PM may end up harming his reputation if people see him as campaigning for Arjun Munda for CM.

@JanjaWeed @Nair saab @arp2041 
@jha :- Sir, could you please tell us your views???
@Mike_Brando :- You had mentioned in a previous post that one of your relatives was in the Jharkhand BJP. If you don't mind, could you tell us all more about the politics of the state and the state of the BJP


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hahaha.... Subramanyam Swami just floored Manishankar Aiyar with this cracker in Burkha Dutt's show!

Swamy: I know more about Golwalker than you.. I'm a Golwalkarite.

Aiyar: I know more about Gandhi than you... I'm a Gandhiite.

Swamy : You are not a Gandhiite...you are a Sonia Gandhiite! 

& a loud cheer from the audience follows that classic punchline! 

@arp2041 @Darmashkian @Sidak @Star Wars @ranjeet @Nair saab @Roybot @Mike_Brando @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> Hahaha.... Subramanyam Swami just floored Manishankar Aiyar with this cracker in Burkha Dutt's show!
> 
> Swamy: I know more about Golwalker than you.. I'm a Golwalkarite.
> 
> Aiyar: I know more about Gandhi than you... I'm a Gandhiite.
> 
> Swamy : You are not Gandhiite...you are Sonia Gandhiite!
> 
> & a loud cheer from the audience follows that classic punchline!
> 
> @arp2041 @Darmashkian @Sidak @Star Wars @ranjeet @Nair saab @Roybot



lmao epic, any video clip?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> lmao epic, any video clip?


It's running live on NDTV now, we the people show. Just check out the first 10 mins of the video when it's posted on their site. Should be available in an hour or so.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

JanjaWeed said:


> Hahaha.... Subramanyam Swami just floored Manishankar Aiyar with this cracker in Burkha Dutt's show!
> 
> Swamy: I know more about Golwalker than you.. I'm a Golwalkarite.
> 
> Aiyar: I know more about Gandhi than you... I'm a Gandhiite.
> 
> Swamy : You are not Gandhiite...you are Sonia Gandhiite!
> 
> & a loud cheer from the audience follows that classic punchline!


I really dont know whats wrong with this Mani Shankar guy. He seems totally bonkers, he was on a multi country talk show recently (India-Afghan-Pak) where he constantly kept parroting the Pakistani line, openly mocked Swami for his views (down to making faces at him, and making funny voices), and kept saying we should maintain peace and restraint with Pakistan and trust them to tackle terror, despite even the ex-afghan intel guy and others openly talking about how Pak was the big problem in the region. 

Either he is paid by someone to say this nonsense, or is a complete nutty peacelover. But this shows the leadership that was in place for the last 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> I really dont know whats wrong with this Mani Shankar guy. He seems totally bonkers, he was on a multi country talk show recently (India-Afghan-Pak) where he constantly kept parroting the Pakistani line, openly mocked Swami for his views (down to making faces at him, and making funny voices), and kept saying we should maintain peace and restraint with Pakistan and trust them to tackle terror, despite even the ex-afghan intel guy and others openly talking about how Pak was the big problem in the region.
> 
> Either he is paid by someone to say this nonsense, or is a complete nutty peacelover. But this shows the leadership that was in place for the last 10 years.


Just have a look at the list of board of governors of this think tank, managed & run by Pak army & ISI. This guy is a blue eyed boy of Pak establishment & our media is quiet about his flirting with anti national elements.

RPI - Regional Peace Institute

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

TejasMk3 said:


> Either he is paid by someone to say this nonsense



Yes, he is on Modi-Shah's Payroll, it's b'coz of him CongressMuktBharat Will be achieved sooner than we expect......remember his gem of CHAIWALA? 



JanjaWeed said:


> Just have a look at the list of board of governors of this think tank, managed & run by Pak army & ISI. This guy is a blue eyed boy of Pak establishment & our media is quiet about his flirting with anti national elements.
> 
> RPI - Regional Peace Institute



Oh C'mon man, give him some breathing space.......he is one GEM in Congress, second being Diggy, third Being Pappu.............

Can we ever imagine a Modi sarkar without this trio in Congress?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Darmashkian said:


> polls In Jharkhand will be from 25November to 20 December, in 5 phases
> 
> It seems that 'secular'forces have come together to form an alliance(JMM,COngress,RJD,JDU)
> 
> Now regarding our(the BJPs) opposition.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526330718700318720[street-smartCM= Hemant Soren]
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526331469765951490
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526332281489588225
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526333505492365312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526333952261238784[one small mistake;- Kalyan Singh was popular not only among Lodhi Rajputs(his caste), but among other OBCs too]
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526335064477409280
> Yashwant Deshmukh on Twitter: "No matter how much Modi campaigns in Jharkhand; the perception of Arjun Munda as the "default" CM candidate will be questioned by voters."
> 
> Now , let me tell people here that(according to my friends,contacts) Babu Lal Marandi is a good man and was possibly the best CM jharkhand ever had.
> Arjun Munda is considered to be very corrupt and incompetent, his tenure as CM was not that great.
> 
> The PM may end up harming his reputation if people see him as campaigning for Arjun Munda for CM.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @arp2041
> @jha :- Sir, could you please tell us your views???
> @Mike_Brando :- You had mentioned in a previous post that one of your relatives was in the Jharkhand BJP. If you don't mind, could you tell us all more about the politics of the state and the state of the BJP




LOL mate, no Point in this Ramayan.........

Just trust One man, NO, not Modi, his name is Amit Shah!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Here is the Patriotic Secular Nitish Kumar on roll...............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526280660579672064


----------



## Jaat Rock

LOL Pakistanis using 2012 LONDON OLYMPIC PARADE picture as Million man march

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

@jha yeh Nitish Pagal ho gya hai kya?? He has LITERALLY strayed away from what he used to stand for.......


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jaat Rock said:


> LOL Pakistanis using 2012 LONDON OLYMPIC PARADE picture as Million man march


'Million March' comes a cropper in London | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Darmashkian said:


> @jha :- Sir, could you please tell us your views???



Babulal Marandi and Mahto need to be brought in for comprehensive victory. Marandi has very very good connect in JMM area. While AJSU will be good in Bokaro-Hazaribag area. Arjun Munda needs to go BTW. He is BJP's Lalu.

Aur "Sir " mat bolo yaar .. Main abhi 20's mein hi hoon..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> @jha yeh Nitish Pagal ho gya hai kya?? He has LITERALLY strayed away from what he used to stand for.......



He is trying his best to remain relevant. Probably realized his blunder of aligning with Lalu.


----------



## Judge

Abingdonboy said:


> There was SPG there, but not the full contingent the PM of India would have. No surprise- he is visiting an Army base, who does he have to be protected from?


I was going to say the same thing.

The PM did have security cover - He was surrounded at all times by the Army, it would not have mattered if SPG was present or not ( though a skeletal force of SPG is always present).



Abingdonboy said:


> Can the GoI go after them if the previous GoI offered them amnesty?


If it was just an executive order - Yes.
If it was a legal deal signed with another entity like another Government - then No.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Ajay Chaursia committed Suicide in his hotel. He one of the three people whose name were made public for keeping Black Money.

I'm navie about the subject. Can anyone tell why only 3 names made Public and not all?


----------



## narcon

Sidak said:


> Ajay Chaursia committed Suicide in his hotel. He one of the three people whose name were made public for keeping Black Money.
> 
> I'm navie about the subject. Can anyone tell why only 3 names made Public and not all?



They want to be good with public and hide Ambani/Adani..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

narcon said:


> They want to be good with public and hide Ambani/Adani..


Naming three people would not make BJP good in eyes of Public, it's gonna backfire on it.


----------



## kurup

Sidak said:


> Ajay Chaursia committed Suicide in his hotel. He one of the three people whose name were made public for keeping Black Money.
> 
> I'm navie about the subject. Can anyone tell why only 3 names made Public and not all?



They will release the names once the investigation is completed and charge sheet is put in front of court .


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> They will release the names once the investigation is completed and charge sheet is put in front of court .



Why they've released 3 names than? Sorry, I know 0 about this issue.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Sidak said:


> Why they've released 3 names than? Sorry, I know 0 about this issue.


No one knows that.
The troll in me wants to answer - 'They have the least political backing.'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Sidak said:


> Why they've released 3 names than? Sorry, I know 0 about this issue.



Because the entire police process for those 3 people were completed .

Others are in various stages of investigation ...... if they can't prove their innocence , they will also be named .


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> Ajay Chaursia committed Suicide in his hotel. He one of the three people whose name were made public for keeping Black Money.
> 
> I'm navie about the subject. Can anyone tell why only 3 names made Public and not all?




Its a complicated issues I guess they are cheking the effect of revealation and its for starters more will be declaired in some times ...


----------



## Darmashkian

Hey guys, have a look at the CM of my state:- K Chandrasekhar Rao. If you thought Mamta was bad, Check KCR.
@wolfschanzze @Mike_Brando
This jgenius blames AP/CBN for all the problems in Telangana; whether it is the present power crisis, incompetence of his govt. etc etc. He has even made an alliance with the owaisi brothers so that he could win the Municipal elections in Hyderabad.

Some of his revolutionary moves include promising 12% reservation for muslims and 3%reservation for Christians .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
An abusive and unsavoury KCR? How Telangana CM’s language is lowering the dignity of his office - Firstpost
*Hyderabad:* Politicians are known for hurling abuses at each other, but Telangana*Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao is taking the exercise to a new low altogether. He is setting a dubious benchmark when it comes to being ‘expressive’ in public meetings. When words such as ‘Satan’, ‘ghost’, ‘thief’, ‘liar’ and ‘deceiver’ become routine in public speeches along with a barrage of expletives,* you know the red line is being crossed somewhere.

Take a look at the way KCR reviled Naidu a couple of days ago. “*You are the worst (*_neechaathi neechamaina_*) chief minister in the country. You come across as Satan for **Telangana**. You are a ghost that engulfed **Telangana**. You are wreaking vengeance against people of the state. You are a deceiver. You are a cheat. You violated all the stipulations of AP Reorganisation Act. You are a liar… Are Srisailam and Krishnapatnam your father’s estate? (*_nee ayya jagir aa?_*) What is your bossism over those projects? You want the people and families in Telangana to wilt and the TRS government to become unpopular.”*




Telangana chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao. AFP

KCR did not stop at that. *He went on to say that Chandrababu Naidu was alleging that “we (the TRS government) lacked vision and farsightedness. But, we don’t have his donga choopu (a thief’s look). Telangana is suffering because of that.” *Continuing his trenchant attack on Naidu, the Telangana Chief Minister said that Ashok Hinduja complained to him (KCR) that Chandrababu Naidu “threatened” him (Hinduja) not to sell power to Telangana from Hinduja Power utility. *“You (Naidu) will burn yourself, if you play with fire. We are going to drag you to Supreme Court on the water/power issue,”* he said.

KCR challenged that he was ready for a public debate either at Abids (in the heart of Hyderabad) or Praksam Barrage (the threshold of Vijayawada). “*If I am proven wrong, I will rub my nose on the ground and apologise,*” he asserted in a huffy tone.[LOL, he always says this, but never turns up for the debate]

*This is not the first time KCR used opprobrious language.* He held out a threat recently against those teasing women, saying he would get their eyeballs plucked. Asked if it was not unconstitutional and barbaric, he made light of the question and asserted that he would not compromise at any cost to protect the safety and security of women.

On an earlier occasion, at the birth anniversary of legendary poet Kaloji Narayana Rao in Warangal, the chief minister, who until then denied having his surreptitious hand behind the *blocking the telecast of TV9 and ABN new channels in cable TVs* in Telangana and that his party and government had nothing to do with that, suddenly burst out saying: *“If they abuse KCR, I don’t care. But if they abuse the Telangana people and culture,*[In other words, if they don't follow his diktat]* we will bury them 10 km deep inside the earth.”*

TRS sympathizers and leaders defend KCR’s remarks only as retorts, but not provocative. They ascribe Friday’s remarks also as a response to Chandrababu Naidu’s comments that TRS leaders and KCR might “blame me, even if their wives are not having family relation (meaning sex) with them.”

KCR is known for his vituperative remarks. Sometimes they became popular and runaway hits with the agitators and people. At other times, he drew flak. *When he said long ago that his party would “drag Sonia Gandhi to bazaar”*, he drew scornful remarks from all*. The late YS Rajasekhara Reddy rebuked the TRS on the floor of the assembly and chided KCR by quoting his “acerbic and provocative” remarks over “seizure of property of Andhra investors and ban of Andhra educational institutions.”*

A new state and chief ministership did not come to KCR just like that. He, indeed, earned both by dint of sheer effort and mobilizing enormous support to the political cause from multiple sections of society in India. *But the tongue-lashing is showing him poor light. He brings no dignity to the top job.*

*Contextual criticism is acceptable and indeed welcome in a democracy. But crass remarks sure denigrate the dignity of anybody, especially the man making them.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Such news is not new to us telugus, he has used the same vitriolic language against Andhraites/Andhra settlers in Hyderabad before bifurcation, and sometimes even worse.
If I am not wrong, he even abused Narendra Modi during the LS elections
This shameless fellow's partymen have even burnt down a BJP party office and also a TDP party office quite recently


----------



## narcon

kurup said:


> They will release the names once the investigation is completed and charge sheet is put in front of court .



What investigation?

They have released (partial) 3 names already...



kurup said:


> Because the entire police process for those 3 people were completed .
> 
> Others are in various stages of investigation ...... if they can't prove their innocence , they will also be named .



And what is that (police process) vis a vis such bilateral matter which prohibits GOI to name accused?


----------



## narcon

Arvind Kejriwal declared Dabur's name on 9th November 2012

चौकीदार रखा था,घर में चोरी हो गयी चौकीदार ने चोर को पहचान लिया,पूंछ रहा हूँ कौन है, कह रहा है की नाम नहीं बताऊँगा चोर शर्मिदा हो जाएगा


----------



## Parul

SarthakGanguly said:


> No one knows that.
> The troll in me wants to answer - 'They have the least political backing.'



I'm disappointed at this, as I expect NaMo to fulfill this Promise..



kurup said:


> Because the entire police process for those 3 people were completed .
> 
> Others are in various stages of investigation ...... if they can't prove their innocence , they will also be named .


Let me dig into the issue myself and gain some knowledge. At present, it's kala akshar bhains barabar.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Sidak said:


> I'm disappointed at this, as I expect NaMo to fulfill this Promise..
> 
> 
> Let me dig into the issue myself and gain some knowledge. At present, it's kala akshar bhains barabar.


Na don't worry - this is a time taking process. The Swiss had made it clear that the names can't be disclosed without judicial process. They said ...and I quote 'can't be used for making political gains'. So we will get the names in phases. That's the condition. Otherwise the Swiss can simply refuse to divulge the information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

So kitna secularims mara ... India me aur iss forum me bhi


----------



## AugenBlick

Darmashkian said:


> Hey guys, have a look at the CM of my state:- K Chandrasekhar Rao. If you thought Mamta was bad, Check KCR.
> @wolfschanzze @Mike_Brando
> This jgenius blames AP/CBN for all the problems in Telangana; whether it is the present power crisis, incompetence of his govt. etc etc. He has even made an alliance with the owaisi brothers so that he could win the Municipal elections in Hyderabad.
> 
> Some of his revolutionary moves include promising 12% reservation for muslims and 3%reservation for Christians .
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> An abusive and unsavoury KCR? How Telangana CM’s language is lowering the dignity of his office - Firstpost
> *Hyderabad:* Politicians are known for hurling abuses at each other, but Telangana*Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao is taking the exercise to a new low altogether. He is setting a dubious benchmark when it comes to being ‘expressive’ in public meetings. When words such as ‘Satan’, ‘ghost’, ‘thief’, ‘liar’ and ‘deceiver’ become routine in public speeches along with a barrage of expletives,* you know the red line is being crossed somewhere.
> 
> Take a look at the way KCR reviled Naidu a couple of days ago. “*You are the worst (*_neechaathi neechamaina_*) chief minister in the country. You come across as Satan for **Telangana**. You are a ghost that engulfed **Telangana**. You are wreaking vengeance against people of the state. You are a deceiver. You are a cheat. You violated all the stipulations of AP Reorganisation Act. You are a liar… Are Srisailam and Krishnapatnam your father’s estate? (*_nee ayya jagir aa?_*) What is your bossism over those projects? You want the people and families in Telangana to wilt and the TRS government to become unpopular.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telangana chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao. AFP
> 
> KCR did not stop at that. *He went on to say that Chandrababu Naidu was alleging that “we (the TRS government) lacked vision and farsightedness. But, we don’t have his donga choopu (a thief’s look). Telangana is suffering because of that.” *Continuing his trenchant attack on Naidu, the Telangana Chief Minister said that Ashok Hinduja complained to him (KCR) that Chandrababu Naidu “threatened” him (Hinduja) not to sell power to Telangana from Hinduja Power utility. *“You (Naidu) will burn yourself, if you play with fire. We are going to drag you to Supreme Court on the water/power issue,”* he said.
> 
> KCR challenged that he was ready for a public debate either at Abids (in the heart of Hyderabad) or Praksam Barrage (the threshold of Vijayawada). “*If I am proven wrong, I will rub my nose on the ground and apologise,*” he asserted in a huffy tone.[LOL, he always says this, but never turns up for the debate]
> 
> *This is not the first time KCR used opprobrious language.* He held out a threat recently against those teasing women, saying he would get their eyeballs plucked. Asked if it was not unconstitutional and barbaric, he made light of the question and asserted that he would not compromise at any cost to protect the safety and security of women.
> 
> On an earlier occasion, at the birth anniversary of legendary poet Kaloji Narayana Rao in Warangal, the chief minister, who until then denied having his surreptitious hand behind the *blocking the telecast of TV9 and ABN new channels in cable TVs* in Telangana and that his party and government had nothing to do with that, suddenly burst out saying: *“If they abuse KCR, I don’t care. But if they abuse the Telangana people and culture,*[In other words, if they don't follow his diktat]* we will bury them 10 km deep inside the earth.”*
> 
> TRS sympathizers and leaders defend KCR’s remarks only as retorts, but not provocative. They ascribe Friday’s remarks also as a response to Chandrababu Naidu’s comments that TRS leaders and KCR might “blame me, even if their wives are not having family relation (meaning sex) with them.”
> 
> KCR is known for his vituperative remarks. Sometimes they became popular and runaway hits with the agitators and people. At other times, he drew flak. *When he said long ago that his party would “drag Sonia Gandhi to bazaar”*, he drew scornful remarks from all*. The late YS Rajasekhara Reddy rebuked the TRS on the floor of the assembly and chided KCR by quoting his “acerbic and provocative” remarks over “seizure of property of Andhra investors and ban of Andhra educational institutions.”*
> 
> A new state and chief ministership did not come to KCR just like that. He, indeed, earned both by dint of sheer effort and mobilizing enormous support to the political cause from multiple sections of society in India. *But the tongue-lashing is showing him poor light. He brings no dignity to the top job.*
> 
> *Contextual criticism is acceptable and indeed welcome in a democracy. But crass remarks sure denigrate the dignity of anybody, especially the man making them.*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Such news is not new to us telugus, he has used the same vitriolic language against Andhraites/Andhra settlers in Hyderabad before bifurcation, and sometimes even worse.
> If I am not wrong, he even abused Narendra Modi during the LS elections
> This shameless fellow's partymen have even burnt down a BJP party office and also a TDP party office quite recently


setup his meet with @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Supreme court ask govt. To give all the name of blackmoneyholder by tommorrow


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> setup his meet with @arp2041


He KCR is an idiot what is there to blame on others now that he got new state, he only wanted new state nothing else now work for it instead of blaming it on CBN.
He was throwing tantrums daily changing hyderabad metro project route everytime and work was stalled for 6 months each day L&T cost 3 crores and they threatened to pull out and told KCR to build metro himself then he ran to center to again get back L&T to do the project.

He is planning to have 2 mayors for hyderabad a muslim mayor for old city and hindu mayor for secunderabad and this has ruffled many feathers in his own party.
His own partymen say he lost his mind and he is taking decisions without consulting anybody and if this continues they are waiting till mayor elections in november TRS will split into two parts HARISH RAO his nephew the main face of TRS in rural areas of telangana will break away with some 40 mlas to form a new party that is the rumor as TRS people are angry Harish rao didnt get home minister post instead he got agriculture minister while MIM with less than5 mlas got deputy CM. post and many freebies.
Owaisi is using KCR to further his votebank and footprint in TG while KCR thinks he is using Owaisi to grab some of minority votebank which will fall flat on his face as Owaisi is looking for a pan india islamic party and he will not tolerate KCR poaching his vote bank.
All this wooing minorities is for elections.
Wait till November the daggers will be out after that.

On the other hand CBN is working hard to make Andhra the hub of investment he employed some consulting firm to have a image makeover and make andhra appear as attractive destination for FDI while KCR is doing nothing but going backward KCR wants to open toddy shops which were banned because of the Goud caste voter bank who are traditional toddy trappers they want these shops opened to get profit.So far no development has taken place in TG.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

narcon said:


> What investigation?
> 
> They have released (partial) 3 names already...
> 
> And what is that (police process) vis a vis such bilateral matter which prohibits GOI to name accused?



1. Names given by these banks are of people having bank accounts there .

2. Just because they have bank accounts does not mean every single one of them are fraudsters .

3. So Indian govt. will have to investigate about every one of these accounts .

4. Ones who are found with black money ,cases are registered against them and judicial process initiated .


----------



## narcon

kurup said:


> 1. Names given by these banks are of people having bank accounts there .
> 
> 2. Just because they have bank accounts does not mean every single one of them are fraudsters .
> 
> 3. So Indian govt. will have to investigate about every one of these accounts .
> 
> 4. Ones who are found with black money ,cases are registered against them and judicial process initiated .



And those 3 names that went public selectively?
Were they ever investigated?


----------



## kurup

narcon said:


> And those 3 names that went public selectively?
> Were they ever investigated?



Those 3 names were given to court because point4 was completed for them .

Rest many names are in investigation , once it is completed , names will be presented to court .

Now all this may change ......... Supreme Court asks Centre to reveal all names in the #BlackMoney list tomorrow


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Navjot Kaur Sidhu joins Cong-supported property dealers' dharna on NOC issue - Hindustan Times


----------



## narcon

kurup said:


> Those 3 names were given to court because point4 was completed for them .



And the point 4 is:



> 4. Ones who are found with black money ,cases are registered against them and judicial process initiated .



Now please tell us, which case was registered against those 3 names?


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527111784365584384

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> He KCR is an idiot what is there to blame on others now that he got new state, he only wanted new state nothing else now work for it instead of blaming it on CBN.
> He was throwing tantrums daily changing hyderabad metro project route everytime and work was stalled for 6 months each day L&T cost 3 crores and they threatened to pull out and told KCR to build metro himself then he ran to center to again get back L&T to do the project.
> 
> He is planning to have 2 mayors for hyderabad a muslim mayor for old city and hindu mayor for secunderabad and this has ruffled many feathers in his own party.
> His own partymen say he lost his mind and he is taking decisions without consulting anybody and if this continues they are waiting till mayor elections in november T*RS will split into two parts HARISH RAO his nephew the main face of TRS in rural areas of telangana will break away with some 40 mlas to form a new party that is the rumor as TRS people are angry Harish rao didnt get home minister post instead he got agriculture minister while MIM with less than5 mlas got deputy CM. post and many freebies.*
> Owaisi is using KCR to further his votebank and footprint in TG while KCR thinks he is using Owaisi to grab some of minority votebank which will fall flat on his face as Owaisi is looking for a pan india islamic party and he will not tolerate KCR poaching his vote bank.
> All this wooing minorities is for elections.
> Wait till November the daggers will be out after that.
> 
> On the other hand CBN is working hard to make Andhra the hub of investment he employed some consulting firm to have a image makeover and make andhra appear as attractive destination for FDI while KCR is doing nothing but going backward KCR wants to open toddy shops which were banned because of the Goud caste voter bank who are traditional toddy trappers they want these shops opened to get profit.So far no development has taken place in TG.



It is the misfortune of us telanganites that we have such a person as our CM.

But yes, I agree with you on what you say of Harish. I visited Hyderabad the last week and I noticed that on many TRS party posters in the city, the picture of Harish Rao was surprisingly missing while those of KCR's children weren't(KTR and Kavitha Rao)!!!  Unlike the posters I saw before the elections when all their pictures were present on the posters.

I don't find this a co-incidence that KCR is promoting his children. I think that he is trying to marginalize his nephew slowly-one step after the other.

But Anna, I have 2 questions?? I thought MIM had 7 MLAs; not less than 5. And MIM isn't part of the govt. KCR did invite them to join it, but they refused it didn't they??

Other than my 2 questions, I agree on everything you have said. All this useless fellow knows to do is to abuse others and blame CBN and TDP for everything. When a journalist asked him a question on 252 farmers committing suicide in 2 months(after he came to power).* His response was:- " In A.P. 1500+ farmers have committed suicide."* !!!!!
*He said this without giving any statistics/sources and* continued abusing CBN!!!!

But, once again it is very sad that we have a person like him ruling our state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Darmashkian said:


> It is the misfortune of us telanganites that we have such a person as our CM.
> 
> But yes, I agree with you on what you say of Harish. I visited Hyderabad the last week and I noticed that on many TRS party posters in the city, the picture of Harish Rao was surprisingly missing while those of KCR's children weren't(KTR and Kavitha Rao)!!!  Unlike the posters I saw before the elections when all their pictures were present on the posters.
> 
> I don't find this a co-incidence that KCR is promoting his children. I think that he is trying to marginalize his nephew slowly-one step after the other.
> 
> But Anna, I have 2 questions?? I thought MIM had 7 MLAs; not less than 5. And MIM isn't part of the govt. KCR did invite them to join it, but they refused it didn't they??
> 
> Other than my 2 questions, I agree on everything you have said. All this useless fellow knows to do is to abuse others and blame CBN and TDP for everything. When a journalist asked him a question on 252 farmers committing suicide in 2 months(after he came to power).* His response was:- " In A.P. 1500+ farmers have committed suicide."* !!!!!
> *He said this without giving any statistics/sources and* continued abusing CBN!!!!
> 
> But, once again it is very sad that we have a person like him ruling our state.



His only advantage is absence of any opposition in your state. Congress is not coming in open. BJP is still trying to gain any foothold while TDP is an AP party. This guy is totally visionless and has absolutely no idea about running a government. If he continues for 5 years, CBN will take AP ahead of Telangana even though Telangana has huge advantage of Hyderabad.

I find Kishen Reddy too stupid for a post he holds. Telengana is ripe for BJP style politics and if given an energetic Leader, Telangana can be next Assam for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> He KCR is an idiot what is there to blame on others now that he got new state, he only wanted new state nothing else now work for it instead of blaming it on CBN.
> He was throwing tantrums daily changing hyderabad metro project route everytime and work was stalled for 6 months each day L&T cost 3 crores and they threatened to pull out and told KCR to build metro himself then he ran to center to again get back L&T to do the project.
> 
> He is planning to have 2 mayors for hyderabad a muslim mayor for old city and hindu mayor for secunderabad and this has ruffled many feathers in his own party.
> His own partymen say he lost his mind and he is taking decisions without consulting anybody and if this continues they are waiting till mayor elections in november TRS will split into two parts HARISH RAO his nephew the main face of TRS in rural areas of telangana will break away with some 40 mlas to form a new party that is the rumor as TRS people are angry Harish rao didnt get home minister post instead he got agriculture minister while MIM with less than5 mlas got deputy CM. post and many freebies.
> Owaisi is using KCR to further his votebank and footprint in TG while KCR thinks he is using Owaisi to grab some of minority votebank which will fall flat on his face as Owaisi is looking for a pan india islamic party and he will not tolerate KCR poaching his vote bank.
> All this wooing minorities is for elections.
> Wait till November the daggers will be out after that.
> 
> On the other hand CBN is working hard to make Andhra the hub of investment he employed some consulting firm to have a image makeover and make andhra appear as attractive destination for FDI while KCR is doing nothing but going backward KCR wants to open toddy shops which were banned because of the Goud caste voter bank who are traditional toddy trappers they want these shops opened to get profit.So far no development has taken place in TG.


LMAO...
See he duped people, just like AK duped delhi .... promising "change" ... whatever that is ...... 
Who ever promises INSTANT revolution / change is a moron because the inherent inertia of human nature makes that impossible.
I see TG as the next WB. And I want Owaisi to spread and polarize muslims. As all polarizations are TWO WAY. . If muslims vote en block .. so will hindus .
Modi today has the most political power in 30 yrs and can pass any legislation he wants so why he is not doing that? Because he understands that real change takes hard work and time to come to fruition. 
Anyway he has lost the plot already ... all that remains to be seen is the end state of TG.... will it be WB where radicals get a free hand to make bombs or will it be Kerla where hindus must eat beef and be subservient both economically and politically to "seculars" in order to maintain "communal forces at bay".
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0gutBgCUAAJb8N.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0pY-2pCYAA5slL.jpg

@arp2041 @Sidak @wolfschanzze
Attached IMG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

jha said:


> His only advantage is absence of any opposition in your state. This guy is totally visionless and has absolutely no idea about running a government. If he continues for 5 years, CBN will take AP ahead of Telangana even though Telangana has huge advantage of Hyderabad.
> 
> I find Kishen Reddy too stupid for a post he holds. Telengana is ripe for BJP style politics and if given an energetic Leader, Telangana can be next Assam for BJP.



Kishan Reddy is incompetent. I agree with you on that. But BJP has no energetic leaders in Telangana, their cadre base outside hyderabad is quite low. TBH the way Telangana BJP is going, there is little chance of it even being the LOP in 2019.



jha said:


> Congress is not coming in open. BJP is still trying to gain any foothold while TDP is an AP party.


Congress cadre and leaders are totally demoralized, it will be quite a time before they retain their confidence. 
But I disagree with your assessment of TDP. TDP is very weak in Telangana today, but unlike BJP which only won seats in Hyderabad, they won seats outside Hyderabad too. Also some of their cadre base is surprisingly still intact.
And to be honest, they have been protesting against KCR's actions:- whether it be that of the 'survey' which many thought was to identify Andhra settlers. Or that of the farmers suicides.

But yes, the perception of being an Andhra Party in this polarized environment doesn't help them at all

And Yes, CBN will take AP ahead of Telangana in the next 5 years (with some help from Venkaiah Naidu)


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any idea what Modi/GoI plans to do about the nuclear liability law (if anything)? India is power hungry and needs many more nuclear power plants than it is building, anyone think Modi/GoI will improve the situation? In the same regard the huge AREVA nuclear power plant is still in limbo, what will become of it?


----------



## paranoiarocks

Abingdonboy said:


> Any idea what Modi/GoI plans to do about the nuclear liability law (if anything)? India is power hungry and needs many more nuclear power plants than it is building, anyone think Modi/GoI will improve the situation? In the same regard the huge AREVA nuclear power plant is still in limbo, what will become of it?


I read some article after US trip that they are planning to dilute it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Devendra Fadnavis to be new Maharashtra CM


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> Devendra Fadnavis to be new Maharashtra CM



Bahot der kardi bhai .


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> *Would want Congress to not even get 2 seats in whole of AP.*  To make sure they don't ever dream of coming to power or have aspirations of regaining lost ground in future, like the case with TN,Kerala etc.



Congrats!!! Your wish came true.

Are you an astrologist who can see the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Abingdonboy said:


> Any idea what Modi/GoI plans to do about the nuclear liability law (if anything)? India is power hungry and needs many more nuclear power plants than it is building, anyone think Modi/GoI will improve the situation? In the same regard the huge AREVA nuclear power plant is still in limbo, what will become of it?



Sir, Modi promised 24/7 power during the election campaigns, so don't worry about that .He will definitely commission and encourage many power plants(including nuclear). He will also encourage eco-friendly sources of power like Solar power and Hydel power(especially in NE India)

BUT if any corruption or scandals related to any power plants (which took place under UPA) are identified, there could be some problems dealing with the aftermath and perhaps the Supreme Court.
And I think it is too early to talk about the Nuclear liability law, I think we will find more about it after some time. But if I find something I will definitely Tag you , Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jugad

SC can't dictate President to dissolve assembly: Centre - The Times of India

Sc vs Centre


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> LMAO...
> See he duped people, just like AK duped delhi .... promising "change" ... whatever that is ......
> Who ever promises INSTANT revolution / change is a moron because the inherent inertia of human nature makes that impossible.
> I see TG as the next WB. And I want Owaisi to spread and polarize muslims. As all polarizations are TWO WAY. . If muslims vote en block .. so will hindus .
> Modi today has the most political power in 30 yrs and can pass any legislation he wants so why he is not doing that? Because he understands that real change takes hard work and time to come to fruition.
> Anyway he has lost the plot already ... all that remains to be seen is the end state of TG.... will it be WB where radicals get a free hand to make bombs or will it be Kerla where hindus must eat beef and be subservient both economically and politically to "seculars" in order to maintain "communal forces at bay".
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0gutBgCUAAJb8N.jpg
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0pY-2pCYAA5slL.jpg
> 
> @arp2041 @Sidak @wolfschanzze
> Attached IMG


I don't think TG will be WB or Kerala, those states are different world altogether, TG will never go that way, infact it might become pro right wing if this wooing of Minority vote bank goes on.The reason TG people have a history of conflict with Nizam and Razakars and they haven't forgotten it yet fully with that in mind its hard for anyone to become pseudo secular, in all of AP history communal riots happened only in Hyderabad and TG region not in Andhra region because people there would fight against such things.All i can say is right wing is surging every year many people join Hindu festivals in and there are long marches and they grow every year
yes Owaisi polarising is a two way street, i think Amit shah needs to visit TG for some time.
Kishan reddy is a good bjp leader he is unbeatable in his constitution.He was supposed to stand as MP in LS eletions but gave it to Bandaru Dattatreya due to seniority and that guy is a oldie and there for namesake nothing else.
Kishan reddy is young and has a good support base, his image is clean and he developed his constituency well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Delhi Lieutenant Governor is a BJP agent: Arvind Kejriwal - Firstpost


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> It is the misfortune of us telanganites that we have such a person as our CM.
> 
> But yes, I agree with you on what you say of Harish. I visited Hyderabad the last week and I noticed that on many TRS party posters in the city, the picture of Harish Rao was surprisingly missing while those of KCR's children weren't(KTR and Kavitha Rao)!!!  Unlike the posters I saw before the elections when all their pictures were present on the posters.
> 
> I don't find this a co-incidence that KCR is promoting his children. I think that he is trying to marginalize his nephew slowly-one step after the other.
> 
> But Anna, I have 2 questions?? I thought MIM had 7 MLAs; not less than 5. And MIM isn't part of the govt. KCR did invite them to join it, but they refused it didn't they??
> 
> Other than my 2 questions, I agree on everything you have said. All this useless fellow knows to do is to abuse others and blame CBN and TDP for everything. When a journalist asked him a question on 252 farmers committing suicide in 2 months(after he came to power).* His response was:- " In A.P. 1500+ farmers have committed suicide."* !!!!!
> *He said this without giving any statistics/sources and* continued abusing CBN!!!!
> 
> But, once again it is very sad that we have a person like him ruling our state.


Brother that is the misfortune of our people in TG we have a Tughlak CM regarding MIM i made a mistake yes there are 7 mlas .. I would have loved to have Harish Rao as Cm instead of KCR he has the support of TRS cadres and is grassroots mass man.
There is dissent in TRS and that is not yet out in open now as its too early . I mingle with my friends many who are TRS leaders and supporters they talk what is happening when we sit down for some drinks.
KCR fears takeover of TRS by harish rao similar to what CBN did to NTR in a coup some 15 years ago.That is why he is trying to marginalize Harish rao but he can't be hidden and kept quiet for long.
In the end it will all come to the family to patch up but as of things now it is not looking good. Let's wait till Mayor elections and see what happens.If the rumours are true if Harish Rao breaks party BJP and TDP are looking to form an alliance with him.
Whatever KCR is doing has no logic he is scared of losing power in next 5 years and he wants to establish base as it was said by Kavita in 'Times Now news channel to Arnab Goswami' that they dont want to lose their minority vote bank so this pandering to MIM will continue in future.
MIM didnt join them but is giving outside support that is why KCR is showering freebies to them.
On the other hand i am worried we might lose the edge currently we have over AP as CBN is busy wooing all industries and many are shifting to Andhra, our CM is not even trying to attract any business instead he is trying to open Toddy Shops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Curfew in parts of Malda as murders trigger communal tension | The Indian Express


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> Congrats!!! Your wish came true.
> 
> Are you an astrologist who can see the future


I hate what they did with this bifurcation thing, they made a lot of bad blood in between people who speak the same language and culture.The bifurcation could have been smooth like NDA did to previous states chattisgarh etc.
All those lives lost for the TG struggle that could have been avoided,Congress delayed till elections as it wanted to hold onto its power till last minute and was making many calculations only when it became apparent that they will lose did they bifurcate the state if Congress would have won they would have said "NO" to bifurcation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

TejasMk3 said:


> Delhi Lieutenant Governor is a BJP agent: Arvind Kejriwal - Firstpost



Delhi LG = BJP Agent

BJP = RSS Agent

RSS = Modi's Agents.

Modi = Ambani's Agent.

Hence, Delhi LG = Ambani Agent.

Hence Proved!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## wolfschanzze

TejasMk3 said:


> Delhi Lieutenant Governor is a BJP agent: Arvind Kejriwal - Firstpost


Yeh lo saala nautanki, har koi kisi ka agent hai ,Arvind Kejriwal ke liye


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> Delhi Lieutenant Governor is a BJP agent: Arvind Kejriwal - Firstpost


what.... thought he was a Congress agent only a few months ago!


----------



## arp2041

TejasMk3 said:


> Delhi Lieutenant Governor is a BJP agent: Arvind Kejriwal - Firstpost



Harne ke liye KITNE utavale ho rhey hai yaar..................

Nice one...............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527376100842684416
Let's hope people of Delhi will come back to there senses............

They gave fractured mandate, which made this idiot a CM by fluke, ruined the Capital in 49 days, ran away to Varanasi to LOSE, came back again when Delhi is still in LIMBO, now asking for elections again (est. expenditure to the exchequer = Around many crores).................

But hey they are DELHITES, what can i say 

@Sidak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jugad

arp2041 said:


> Harne ke liye KITNE utavale ho rhey hai yaar..................
> 
> Nice one...............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527376100842684416
> Let's hope people of Delhi will come back to there senses............
> 
> They gave fractured mandate, which made this idiot a CM by fluke, ruined the Capital in 49 days, ran away to Varanasi to LOSE, came back again when Delhi is still in LIMBO, now asking for elections again (est. expenditure to the exchequer = Around many crores).................
> 
> But hey they are DELHITES, what can i say
> 
> @Sidak


Why is he still so damn confident that he'll win, i mean even after all this fiasco? Who knows maybe delhites are still with him


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Harne ke liye KITNE utavale ho rhey hai yaar..................
> 
> Nice one...............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527376100842684416
> Let's hope people of Delhi will come back to there senses............
> 
> They gave fractured mandate, which made this idiot a CM by fluke, ruined the Capital in 49 days, ran away to Varanasi to LOSE, came back again when Delhi is still in LIMBO, now asking for elections again (est. expenditure to the exchequer = Around many crores).................
> 
> But hey they are DELHITES, what can i say
> 
> @Sidak



I'm not going to cast vote. However, I'm quit confident that BJP is going to form government in Delhi. Last time, he was riding on India Against Corruption Moment and without even knowing the candidate name, Delhi Wala voted for Broom. Since then, lot of water has passed under the bridge... #BJPSARKARINDELHI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temp1994

arp2041 said:


> Harne ke liye KITNE utavale ho rhey hai yaar..................
> 
> Nice one...............
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527376100842684416
> Let's hope people of Delhi will come back to there senses............
> 
> They gave fractured mandate, which made this idiot a CM by fluke, ruined the Capital in 49 days, ran away to Varanasi to LOSE, came back again when Delhi is still in LIMBO, now asking for elections again (est. expenditure to the exchequer = Around many crores).................
> 
> But hey they are DELHITES, what can i say
> 
> @Sidak




Actually, i had not voted in assembly election thinking that what difference would one vote make.

But Kejriwal's becoming CM mortified me to such an extent that i got up at 5 am to vote for BJP in lok sabha election so that such a fiasco could not be repeated.

Having learned my lesson once, i would vote in each and every election that would take place during my lifetime.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> I'm not going to cast vote. However, I'm quit confident that BJP is going to form government in Delhi. Last time, he was riding on India Against Corruption Moment and without even knowing the candidate name, Delhi Wala voted for Broom. Since then, lot of water has passed under the bridge... #BJPSARKARINDELHI




Who will be the bjp Cm candidate in delhi is there any news about Kiran bedi joining hands with Namo. 

and y u r not going to vote ?


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Who will be the bjp Cm candidate in delhi is there any news about Kiran bedi joining hands with Namo.
> 
> and y u r not going to vote ?



Apparently, no news at the moment. She has publicly said in past that she is available for this Job. If she becomes BJP candidate for CM post, I wouldn't be surprised. Delhi BJP ist F*cked up, everyone is power hungry - portrays himself as CM candidate. Announcement hone take ka wait karna padega. 

I living in India for 6 years now. I decided to relinquish citizenship of my COB, and take Indian Citizenship. I even voted for NaMo in General Elections. However, I'm now afraid of Indian Secularism. It made me change my decision. Hence, not voting, never gonna vote...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> Apparently, no news at the moment. She has publicly said in past that she is available for this Job. If she becomes BJP candidate for CM post, I wouldn't be surprised. Delhi BJP ist F*cked up, everyone is power hungry - portrays himself as CM candidate. Announcement hone take ka wait karna padega.
> 
> I living in India for 6 years now. I decided to relinquish citizenship of my COB, and take Indian Citizenship. I even voted for NaMo in General Elections. However, I'm now afraid of Indian Secularism. It made me change my decision. Hence, not voting, never gonna vote...


Vote for communal parties


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> Vote for communal parties



I voted for NaMo. The Biggest Communal in Indian Political History.


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> I voted for NaMo. The Biggest Communal in Indian Political History.




Not good enough reasone to boycott voting


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Not good enough reasone to boycott voting



I'm going to vote in elections at my COB, not here.


----------



## AugenBlick

Sidak said:


> I'm going to vote in elections at my COB, not here.


leaving citizenship .
don't blame ya


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527434211947315201

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Why is Narendra Modi not declaring fresh elections in Delhi & fighting against Kejriwal there?

IS HE AFRAID??


----------



## JanjaWeed

Indrani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527434211947315201



Sanjay Jha is Congress party's national internet troll!


----------



## Indrani

JanjaWeed said:


> Sanjay Jha is Congress party's national internet troll!



Someone asked if he was born on Feb 30th, since he is such a rarity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

The center cannot declare fresh election until assembly is dissolved. They have already declared President rule. 
Delhi assembly should meet and either make a government or dissolve. But it would be a bad precedent, in a democracy like our we should try to form government not dissolve hung assemblies. It would be a huge financial and political loss to people. It also shows parties cannot set aside their differences for the sake of the people.


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> Why is Narendra Modi not declaring fresh elections in Delhi & fighting against Kejriwal there?
> 
> IS HE AFRAID??



BJP 29 MLA'S + 6 Congress MLA'S going to join BJP. BJP 35 seats + binny and 2 others + 3 by election seats (apparently BJP gonna Win all three). No elections in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Delhi Khe Dil Say.

Kejriwal Phir Say!!

Bhag Jayega.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jason bourne

CBI arrests BJD MLA Paravat Tripathy from Odhisa for alleged involvement in a Saradha related Ponzi scam

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Bukhari Ka Bukhar.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jason bourne

Enforcement Directorate registers money laundering case in the Burdwan blast case in West Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Punjab govt is going to raise VAT on fuel again as prices dropped once again......first they crippled the economy now crying that they dont have enough money to even pay salaries to employes ..............ho geya vikas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Was hoping Modi would take more concrete steps on the '84 atrocities...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cat Shannon

Abingdonboy said:


> Was hoping Modi would take more concrete steps on the '84 atrocities...



me too. congress should see some time in jail for it. but again, now is not the time... this should start in the mid second year of five.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Cat Shannon said:


> me too. congress should see some time in jail for it. but again, now is not the time... this should start in the mid second year of five.


Let's hope so, I would be wiling to wait until his second term if I knew some sort of justice was coming (as Modi promised) but there doesn't seem to be any indication of this and with each passing year not only do the perpetrators enjoy an extra year of freedom but the victims of the crimes die out without having seen any form of justice whatsoever. 

Go after the Congress and go hard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cat Shannon

Abingdonboy said:


> Let's hope so, I would be wiling to wait until his second term if I knew some sort of justice was coming (as Modi promised) but there doesn't seem to be any indication of this and with each passing year not only do the perpetrators enjoy an extra year of freedom but the victims of the crimes die out without having seen any form of justice whatsoever.
> 
> Go after the Congress and go hard



like in humor, timing is key in politics..congress will pay. vadra will pay. sonia rahul will see indian justice system.

never forget the basics though. in punjab, priorities are different right now. let people see the work. lets create a cause first. effect is for later.

have patience mate...i have faith.


----------



## Sahasranama

Abingdonboy said:


> Let's hope so, I would be wiling to wait until his second term if I knew some sort of justice was coming (as Modi promised) but there doesn't seem to be any indication of this and with each passing year not only do the perpetrators enjoy an extra year of freedom but the victims of the crimes die out without having seen any form of justice whatsoever.
> 
> Go after the Congress and go hard



This is INDIA dude not the UK. Here if you go after Sonia or Congress HARD, it creates a sympathy wave. 

Know why Jagan Mohan Reddy became famous and almost became CM of A.P ?


----------



## Parul

Abingdonboy said:


> Was hoping Modi would take more concrete steps on the '84 atrocities...



Nothing is going to happen to likes of Sajan Kumar, Tytlers and others. Indian Judiciary system is good for nothing. It acts against Victims. They all will die natural death. Singha nu Hatyaar chaddan toh phela, Inna Kanjaraa nu Sauda Launa chai da c...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Was hoping Modi would take more concrete steps on the '84 atrocities...



Oh Mate, Thand Rakh.....

Modi has literally F****D up Congress from front & back.......let's give them one blow at a time......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

First national herald case SG and RG behind bars. Then DLF case vadhra clan. 2g and coal PC and other congi leaders


----------



## Parul

Captain Amrinder Singh - ex Congress CM of Punjab Wife's name amongst the Black Money Holders in Swiss Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

News traders

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Prometheus

Abingdonboy said:


> Was hoping Modi would take more concrete steps on the '84 atrocities...


well atleast he is destroying Indira Gandhi......no more state function on his death......instead celebrating it by Run for unity via Patel bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jugad

Digvijaya Singh pitches Rahul Gandhi's name to lead Congress, party leaders slam him - IBNLive

^ diggy wants pappu to lead khangress. 

I say we should all offer unequivocal support to this idea if we are to see a Congress mukht bharat :p Let's take it to the streets guys!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> Oh Mate, Thand Rakh.....
> 
> Modi has literally F****D up Congress from front & back.......let's give them one blow at a time......


I am waiting for the day bro and yes I want to see Congress decimated their disgusting communal and dynastic politics have no place in modern India BUT I want Modi to make it a priority to bring the wrong doers (mostly senior Congress leaders) to justice. Yesterday marked the *THIRTIETH* anniversary of the atrocities and day by day many of the victims are passing away never having seen true justice. 

The sooner the better....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sidak said:


> Nothing is going to happen to likes of Sajan Kumar, Tytlers and others. Indian Judiciary system is good for nothing. It acts against Victims. They all will die natural death. Singha nu Hatyaar chaddan toh phela, Inna Kanjaraa nu Sauda Launa chai da c...


Well in the Gurjrat riots and 2G scams many senior people went to jail, the Indian judiciary can work if it is directed to...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sahasranama said:


> This is INDIA dude not the UK. Here if you go after Sonia or Congress HARD, it creates a sympathy wave.
> 
> Know why Jagan Mohan Reddy became famous and almost became CM of A.P ?


That's so retarded- is her family/party is found to have been involved in sickening atrocities it could actually win them/her votes?


----------



## Parul

Abingdonboy said:


> Well in the Gurjrat riots and 2G scams many senior people went to jail, the Indian judiciary can work if it is directed to...



The reason people were sent to Jail in *Gujarat* Riot was it's CM was Communal and % of Muslims victims were more. The Sikhs only make 2% of India's population, not 20+%. They vote for Congress, Akalis, BJP and others, not a vote bank of a Particular Political Parties.

84 Genocide happened in 1984 and Gujarat Riots Happened in 2001. How many victims punished in 30 years??? Justice delayed is justice denied.

Other day, Modi Sarkar announced 5 Each for 84 victims. They refused to accept it...Will this money, heal the green wounds??? In this case, no one is directing them to act against criminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sidak said:


> The reason people were sent to Jail in *Gujarat* Riot was it's CM was Communal and % of Muslims victims were more. The Sikhs only make 2% of India's population, not 20+%. They vote for Congress, Akalis, BJP and others, not a vote bank of a Particular Political Parties.
> 
> 84 Genocide happened in 1984 and Gujarat Riots Happened in 2001. How many victims punished in 30 years??? Justice delayed is justice denied.
> 
> Other day, Modi Sarkar announced 5 Each for 84 victims. They refused to accept it...Will this money, heal the green wounds??? In this case, no one is directing them to act against criminals.


It's a sickening situation it really is and for all various parties have said over the years the high level perpetrators are still walking around as free men living comfortable lives.

I genuinely through Modi with the mandate he had would go after such scum with a passion, not just try to appease the victims with some money.


----------



## AugenBlick

Jason bourne said:


> News traders
> 
> 
> View attachment 140682


look at the name of the reporter.... and give me the name of this paper


----------



## Parul

Abingdonboy said:


> It's a sickening situation it really is and for all various parties have said over the years the high level perpetrators are still walking around as free men living comfortable lives.
> 
> I genuinely through Modi with the mandate he had would go after such scum with a passion, not just try to appease the victims with some money.



This subject irks me a lot. I already discussing it with two Pakistanis in another thread. Let's leave it. Mitti Paoo. 

Waise, I'm visiting Nankana Sahib Ji Tomorrow. Once back, would share some pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

Abingdonboy said:


> Was hoping Modi would take more concrete steps on the '84 atrocities...



A fresh SIT can be set once Governor issues such notification. The way things are moving, notification can be expected very soon. I wish b@st@rds like Tytler and Sajjan are hanged for their crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sidak said:


> Waise, I'm visiting Nankana Sahib Ji Tomorrow. Once back, would share some pics.


Have a good time @Sidak!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

saurav said:


> A fresh SIT can be set once Governor issues such notification. The way things are moving, notification can be expected very soon. I wish b@st@rds like Tytler and Sajjan are hanged for their crime.


Let's hope so..... ANY forward movement on this case will be good, it absolutely disgusts me to see the likes of Tytler and Kumar smiling or laughing on Indian TV shows- let's wipe their smug smiles off their faces.

I feel that once the top guys are in jail there will be fresh momentum in finding the other responsible for the atrocities guilty.


----------



## Nova2

Abingdonboy said:


> That's so retarded- is her family/party is found to have been involved in sickening atrocities it could actually win them/her votes?


He's correct with jagan mohan reddy's example,that guy was allegd to have 300crore worth of illegal assest,CBI investigation was conducted,meanwhile sympathy wave did start blowing across rayalseema region,no wonder he won somany seats during elections,though not not enough to form a govt. But i belive ppl wouldn't mind sonia gandhi being thrown behind bars,not even those living in rural areas,as they are sick and tired of her and her partymen,they kicked her and her party out of power cos of that very reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

Abingdonboy said:


> Let's hope so..... ANY forward movement on this case will be good, it absolutely disgusts me to see the likes of Tytler and Kumar smiling or laughing on Indian TV shows- let's wipe their smug smiles off their faces.
> 
> I feel that once the top guys are in jail there will be fresh momentum in finding the other responsible for the atrocities guilty.



Agreed. 

Most of the perpetrators of the Sikh Genocide probably would be dead by now. Therefore Justice in real sense can not be provided. But even if the likes of Kamalnath, Tytler and Kumar are punished, it will go a long way in pacifying the fameilies of those unfortunate lots who have been the biggest sufferers in Independent India ( along with Kashmiri Pandits ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

saurav said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Most of the perpetrators of the Sikh Genocide probably would be dead by now. Therefore Justice in real sense can not be provided. But even if the likes of Kamalnath, Tytler and Kumar are punished, it will go a long way in pacifying the fameilies of those unfortunate lots who have been the biggest sufferers in Independent India ( along with Kashmiri Pandits ).


Indeed, I was listening to a 2 hour debate on this very topic on the BBC Asian network yesterday and the general sentiment of Sikhs was that we know that complete justice is not possible now but we would accept some symbolic justice that allows the majority of us to lay this demon to rest and move on.


----------



## TejasMk3

Hmmm....how true is this?


----------



## Marxist




----------



## Parul

Another member posted this in another thread. 

@arp2041 @nair @jha @kurup @Star Wars @Roybot @Jason bourne @Soumitra @Abingdonboy @cheekybird
@Nair saab @levina @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed, I was listening to a 2 hour debate on this very topic on the BBC Asian network yesterday and the general sentiment of Sikhs was that we know that complete justice is not possible now but we would accept some symbolic justice that allows the majority of us to lay this demon to rest and move on.



I really hope something is done, it's going to be disgusting if people like Jagdish Tytler dies a peaceful death, if an administration can do this it has to be this one. It's going to help the people who were caught in it so much, even if symbolic at this point. I want to believe that Modi govt can do something about this...but then I dont know....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> Another member posted this in another thread.
> 
> @arp2041 @nair @jha @kurup @Star Wars @Roybot @Jason bourne @Soumitra @Abingdonboy @cheekybird
> @Nair saab @levina @SarthakGanguly




And I thought modi is trying, congress party ko desh se nikalnahe ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> And I thought modi is trying, congress party ko desh se nikalnahe ....



Rahul is biggest Modi Supporter. He is contributing in Nobel Cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jugad

In Birbhum, As Muslims Cross Over to the BJP, Violence Erupts

Situation seems quite volatile


----------



## Sahasranama

Abingdonboy said:


> That's so retarded- is her family/party is found to have been involved in sickening atrocities it could actually win them/her votes?



Politics does not go by logic. It gets played by emotion. 

It was the witch hunt against Modi that made is so popular in India. Same is true for Amit Shah as it was true for Advani a decade or two ago. Modi should not return the favour and start a hunt against Sonia or Rahul. 

That is the price of power and the bitter after taste of Real Politics.


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528629263197818880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528624359003262976

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Judge

Abingdonboy said:


> I am waiting for the day bro and yes I want to see Congress decimated their disgusting communal and dynastic politics have no place in modern India BUT I want Modi to make it a priority to bring the wrong doers (mostly senior Congress leaders) to justice. Yesterday marked the *THIRTIETH* anniversary of the atrocities and day by day many of the victims are passing away never having seen true justice.
> 
> The sooner the better....



The Indian public is evolutionary, not revolutionary.
Sad as it may be..the truth is that if BJP goes after Congress hard, then Congress will start getting support again. Gandhi name still has value in the villages - and India is still 70% rural.

I think BJP is taking the right approach, instead of targeting Congress on one big issue, they are using 20 small issues to keep pushing it back.

I think the BJP willl play its '84 card around next election time for a major blow. The SIT will come out with its reports and some politicians will be jailed. I can only hope that it will be Tytler and his fellow cronies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528629263197818880



If I owned a hostel I too would not want teenagers to *set fire *to anything even on diwali. They can do it at their homes, not on my property. Candles, dias or crackers. 

I don't think there is anything more than common sense behind this order.


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> If I owned a hostel I too would not want teenagers to *set fire *to anything even on diwali. They can do it at their homes, not on my property. Candles, dias or crackers.
> 
> I don't think there is anything more than common sense behind this order.



People have been lighting candles and diyas for ever in India and we are still alive here to see more Diwalis. These are college students, not 2 year olds. There is no law in India which is against lighting candles in homes or hostels. Absurd argument.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528613784550506499

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> People have been lighting candles and diyas for ever in India and we are still alive here to see more Diwalis. These are college students, not 2 year olds. There is no law in India which is against lighting candles in homes or hostels. Absurd argument.



A girls hostel full of teenagers who wear the latest fashion flammable clothes and who are super excited to be celebrating diwali with their friend without parental or any kind of supervision and lighting candles INSIDE the hostel (with its curtains, bedsheets, clothes strewn everywhere) is a sure recipe for disaster.

You may be willing to take that risk that nothing will go wrong. I will NEVER take that risk, even at the cost of sounding like an old fashioned kill joy.

Its not about the law, its about understanding human behaviour and risk mitigation. Its about safe guarding your own interests. If kids want to have fun (all sort ) they can do it where they risk their own lives and reputation and money, not mine. Its as simple as that.


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> A girls hostel full of teenagers who wear the latest fashion flammable clothes and who are super excited to be celebrating diwali with their friend without parental or any kind of supervision and lighting candles INSIDE the hostel is a sure recipe for disaster.
> 
> You may be willing to take that risk that nothing will go wrong. I will NEVER take that risk, even at the cost of sounding like an old fashioned kill joy.
> 
> Its not about the law, its about understanding human behaviour and risk mitigation. Its about safe guarding your own interests. If kids want to have fun (all sort ) they can do it where they risk their own lives and reputation and money, not mine. Its as simple as that.



Parental supervision for medical students? They are excitable teens wearing inflammable clothes? May be you forgot to read the whole tweet, we are not talking of residents of a lunatic asylum. Do not argue just for sake of argument.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Parental supervision for medical students? They are excitable teens wearing inflammable clothes? May be you forgot to read the whole tweet, we are not talking of residents of a lunatic asylum. Do not argue just for sake of argument.



Do you know why most Indians do not give houses on rent to bachelors ? Even those with jobs ? 

A hostel full of teenage girls is a lunatic asylum


----------



## Fireurimagination

Sahasranama said:


> A girls hostel full of teenagers who wear the latest fashion flammable clothes and who are super excited to be celebrating diwali with their friend without parental or any kind of supervision and lighting candles INSIDE the hostel (with its curtains, bedsheets, clothes strewn everywhere) is a sure recipe for disaster.
> 
> You may be willing to take that risk that nothing will go wrong. I will NEVER take that risk, even at the cost of sounding like an old fashioned kill joy.
> 
> Its not about the law, its about understanding human behaviour and risk mitigation. Its about safe guarding your own interests. If kids want to have fun (all sort ) they can do it where they risk their own lives and reputation and money, not mine. Its as simple as that.



 I suggest they also live in dark short circuit is any day is more riskier than some diyas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> Do you know why most Indians do not give houses on rent to bachelors ? Even those with jobs ?
> 
> A hostel full of teenage girls is a lunatic asylum



The only reason they do not give houses to bachelors is because they may end up bringing home prostitutes and picking up fights and giving the area a bad name. Otherwise, people as far as I know have never objected to anyone, even kids lighting up candles, in the property they let out. If anything, children are the ones who end up being the ones who take over the lighting of candles in most houses.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> The only reason they do not give houses to bachelors is because they may end up bringing home prostitutes and picking up fights and giving the area a bad name. Otherwise, people as far as I know have never objected to anyone, even kids lighting up candles, in the property they let out. If anything, children are the ones who end up being the ones who take over the lighting of candles in most houses.



Any person (man or women) without immediate family around them tend to do "stupid" things. You put a couple of them in a room and the probability of them doing "stupid" things multiply exponentially. *That is human nature. *

To cut it short, I am a pretty hard core hindutvadi guy and IF I had a hostel full of teenage girls or boys I will never allow them to light anything inside or even immediately outside my hostel during Diwali.



Fireurimagination said:


> I suggest they also live in dark short circuit is any day is more riskier than some diyas



........good idea


----------



## Fireurimagination

Sahasranama said:


> Any person (man or women) without immediate family around them tend to do "stupid" things. You put a couple of them in a room and the probability of them doing "stupid" things multiply exponentially. *That is human nature. *
> 
> To cut it short, I am a pretty hard core hindutvadi guy and IF I had a hostel full of teenage girls or boys I will never allow them to light anything inside or even immediately outside my hostel during Diwali.
> 
> .......good idea



Dude firecrackers maybe yes, some Diyas No they are not some security risk. If that has been the case whole India would have been burned down on Diwali. The girls just like in any guys and girls in any hostel in India had the right to celebrate Diwali or any festival, both the college and you are being over the top here

In our hostel we used to go bonkers even with fire crackers and FYI we never burned down the college or the hostel


----------



## Sahasranama

Fireurimagination said:


> Dude firecrackers maybe yes, some Diyas No they are not some security risk. If that has been the case whole India would have been burned down on Diwali. The girls just like in any guys and girls in any hostel in India had the right to celebrate Diwali or any festival, both the college and you are being over the top here
> 
> In our hostel we used to go bonkers even with fire crackers and FYI we never burned down the college or the hostel



Let me put in a simple language you understand.

I DO NOT CARE ABOUT THEIR RIGHTS. My first priority is MYSELF. Get it ?

My FIRST concern is MY money, MY reputation, MY responsibility, MY headache, MY liabilities, MY risks. Everything else comes SECOND.

I DO NOT want the headache or the worries about something going wrong. If they don't great, if they do, its MY @ss on the line.

Finally I do not care if you did not did not burn down your hostel. I will only worried about MY hostel.

Welcome to the Real world. The world of Grown Up's with Responsibilities and *Liabilities that can get to sent to jail *because you decided to be "lenient" with kids who wanted to have "fun".

This is my last post on this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Sahasranama said:


> To cut it short, I am a pretty hard core hindutvadi guy.......



 The problem with having *Sahasranamas*......not always recognisable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Sahasranama said:


> Let me put in a simple language you understand.
> 
> I DO NOT CARE ABOUT THEIR RIGHTS. My first priority is MYSELF. Get it ?
> 
> My FIRST concern is MY money, MY reputation, MY responsibility, MY headache, MY liabilities, MY risks. Everything else comes SECOND.
> 
> I DO NOT want the headache or the worries about something going wrong. If they don't great, if they do, its MY @ss on the line.
> 
> Finally I do not care if you did not did not burn down your hostel. I will only worried about MY hostel.
> 
> Welcome to the Real world. The world of Grown Up's with Responsibilities and *Liabilities that can get to sent to jail *because you decided to be "lenient" with kids who wanted to have "fun".
> 
> This is my last post on this topic.



I DO NOT CARE ABOUT THEIR RIGHTS. are you for real?

Your Hostel and not your Jail, again few freaking Diya are not security risk or anything is that so hard to understand


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> People have been lighting candles and diyas for ever in India and we are still alive here to see more Diwalis. These are college students, not 2 year olds. There is no law in India which is against lighting candles in homes or hostels. Absurd argument.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528613784550506499


You missed the most important that the college is under minority Muslim management....


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> Any person (man or women) without immediate family around them tend to do "stupid" things. You put a couple of them in a room and the probability of them doing "stupid" things multiply exponentially. *That is human nature. *
> 
> To cut it short, I am a pretty hard core hindutvadi guy and IF I had a hostel full of teenage girls or boys I will never allow them to light anything inside or even immediately outside my hostel during Diwali.
> 
> 
> 
> ........good idea



I hope your parents and wife are looking out and monitoring all your activities least you set your apartment on fire or do any stupid thing. Hope they do not let you out of their sight either, what to say you may come home without your head on your neck?


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> You missed the most important that the college is under minority Muslim management....



That was why it was brought to attention.


----------



## Indrani

This is an old article about dumbing down of Indians by the Media. It is still relevant.

Degeneration X | Pramila N. Phatarphekar

Social scientist Shiv Vishwanathan comments: "*India must be the only country where at any given time 30 per cent of our population is trying to secede and we don't even know it nor do we care. And the real tragedy is that people still read papers and watch TV for the news." *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> I hope your parents and wife are looking out and monitoring all your activities least you set your apartment on fire or do any stupid thing. Hope they do not let you out of their sight either, what to say you may come home without your head on your neck?



That is the difference between a teenager or bachelor with no responsibilities and a married man with responsibilities. It does not let you indulge in "stupid" things. But I have done enough stupid things when I was younger to know what I am talking about.


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> That is the difference between a teenager or bachelor with no responsibilities and a married man with responsibilities. It does not let you indulge in "stupid" things.



Oh there is no age for stupidity and marriage is not a proof against stupid behavior. Likewise, barring some kids with antisocial behavioral issues, I doubt any teenage or bachelor is that stupid to not be trusted to not set his/her living quarters on fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Oh there is no age for stupidity and marriage is not a proof against stupid behavior. Likewise, barring some kids with antisocial behavioral issues, I doubt any teenage or bachelor is that stupid to not be trusted to not set his/her living quarters on fire.



Bill Clinton has proved your point. How do you think fires get started ? You think it happens on purpose ?

I am glad you trust kids. I don't. I expect them to do "stupid" things. I expect them to screw up. 

450 suffer burn injuries on Diwali - The Times of India


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> Bill Clinton has proved your point. How do you think fires get started ? You think it happens on purpose ?
> 
> I am glad you trust kids. I don't. Not even my own.
> 
> 450 suffer burn injuries on Diwali - The Times of India



Accidents happen everywhere, even with 90 year olds. People do not stop living out of fear that they may be involved in accidents. So off the millions of kids who burst crackers on Diwali, a few hundreds got burn injuries, so what? They will learn and live.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Accidents happen everywhere, even with 90 year olds. People do not stop living out of fear that they may be involved in accidents. So off the millions of kids who burst crackers on Diwali, a few hundreds got burn injuries, so what? They will learn and live.



Sure. I just don't want to be held accountable for it or go to jail for it. You know who is held accountable when a kid is raped in school or a fire breaks out in a hostel ?


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> Sure. I just don't want to be held accountable for it or go to jail for it. You know who is held accountable when a kid is raped in school or a fire breaks out in a hostel ?



LOL. So do they shut down all the schools? Are we supposed to not send children to school? Can we ensure a crime free society or an accident free world? The best way to do that would be to stop living.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> LOL. So do they shut down all the schools? Are we supposed to not send children to school? Can we ensure a crime free society or an accident free world? The best way to do that would be to stop living.



I think I have made my point and you have understood it. Not point in destroying this thread.


----------



## AugenBlick

Indrani said:


> Accidents happen everywhere, even with 90 year olds. People do not stop living out of fear that they may be involved in accidents. So off the millions of kids who burst crackers on Diwali, a few hundreds got burn injuries, so what? They will learn and live.


Here is the issue :
The Hindu in Kerala will live and will only live as long as he eats beef, practices Kalima and gives up his rights, economic , cultural and political to Islamists( + the people of the book "Al-kitab" ) and Marxists . Kerala is one example of how the extreme right ( Islamists) and extreme left (Marxists) are hand in glove to wipe out Hinduism . No where in the world do these political extremes co-operate except in India. Communists have been wiped out from the so called "Musilim World" and China has a genocide unless required policy against even suspected Islamists. 
The mallu, due to decades of leftist conditioning thinks it is "communal" to demand his rights and will actively stand with his oppressors in against those who do, only to learn that he barely gets a pat on the back. He then goes home and reads a job advert for muslims and christians only. He logs on to PDF to argue and explain how "they need someone for the holidays".
Yeah right those holidays, celebrations of which will lead to fines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

AugenBlick said:


> Here is the issue :
> The Hindu in Kerala will live and will only live as long as he eats beef, practices Kalima and gives up his rights, economic , cultural and political to Islamists( + the people of the book "Al-kitab" ) and Marxists . Kerala is one example of how the extreme right ( Islamists) and extreme left (Marxists) are hand in glove to wipe out Hinduism . No where in the world do these political extremes co-operate except in India. Communists have been wiped out from the so called "Musilim World" and China has a genocide unless required policy against even suspected Islamists.
> The mallu, due to decades of leftist conditioning thinks it is "communal" to demand his rights and will actively stand with his oppressors in against those who do, only to learn that he barely gets a pat on the back. He then goes home and reads a job advert for muslims and christians only. He logs on to PDF to argue and explain how "they need someone for the holidays".
> Yeah right those holidays, celebrations of which will lead to fines.



It is well understood by now that the mallu brain needs some serious re-wiring to be done. Will take some time, but it will and must be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

AugenBlick said:


> Here is the issue :
> The Hindu in Kerala will live and will only live as long as he eats beef, practices Kalima and gives up his rights, economic , cultural and political to Islamists( + the people of the book "Al-kitab" ) and Marxists . Kerala is one example of how the extreme right ( Islamists) and extreme left (Marxists) are hand in glove to wipe out Hinduism . No where in the world do these political extremes co-operate except in India. Communists have been wiped out from the so called "Musilim World" and China has a genocide unless required policy against even suspected Islamists.
> The mallu, due to decades of leftist conditioning thinks it is "communal" to demand his rights and will actively stand with his oppressors in against those who do, only to learn that he barely gets a pat on the back. He then goes home and reads a job advert for muslims and christians only. He logs on to PDF to argue and explain how "they need someone for the holidays".
> Yeah right those holidays, celebrations of which will lead to fines.


Sorry..Kerala is not your Gujarat or Maharastra..We have our own unique culture and tradition..we don't want your Marathi or SS type cultures in Kerala. 
Kerala Hindus eat beef from the very past..may be it was not in your Marathi culture. 
None is denying jobs or opportunities in Kerala just because of their religion or caste..


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> Sorry..Kerala is not your Gujarat or Maharastra..We have our own unique culture and tradition..we don't want your Marathi or SS type cultures in Kerala.
> Kerala Hindus eat beef from the very past..may be it was not in your Marathi culture.
> None is denying jobs or opportunities in Kerala just because of their religion or caste..



Sorry molle, that is not going to be tolerated here after. Kerala culture will eventually turn just like Maharashtrian culture. You watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

abjktu said:


> Sorry..Kerala is not your Gujarat or Maharastra..We have our own unique culture and tradition..we don't want your Marathi or SS type cultures in Kerala.
> Kerala Hindus eat beef from the very past..may be it was not in your Marathi culture.
> None is denying jobs or opportunities in Kerala just because of their religion or caste..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> That was why it was brought to attention.


I don't know their real intention behind it...For safety precautions or some thing else??..Their college Their rules..


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> I don't know their real intention behind it...For safety precautions or some thing else??..Their college Their rules..



Bigotry seems more like it. This is still India and not a Sharia ruled country, so their *** will be hauled to the court for discrimination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

abjktu said:


> I don't know their real intention behind it...For safety precautions or some thing else??..Their college Their rules..


@Indrani
See I told you the mallu will stand with his oppressors .... 
He can't digest the fact that it was diwali celebrations that were fined because it is a Kafir festival.


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Sorry molle, that is not going to be tolerated here after. Kerala culture will eventually turn just like Maharashtrian culture. You watch it.


You can try..May be true in the case of you Kannadigas..Many young Bangalorean Kannadigas are now speaking Hindi in their homes and they seems more hindiwala than the original ones from UP or hariyana..mujko Kannada nahi malum. hindi mein bolo yaar..
But Kerala/Tamilnadu is in different league.


----------



## AugenBlick

abjktu said:


> Sorry..Kerala is not your Gujarat or Maharastra..We have our own unique culture and tradition..we don't want your Marathi or SS type cultures in Kerala.
> Kerala Hindus eat beef from the very past..may be it was not in your Marathi culture.
> None is denying jobs or opportunities in Kerala just because of their religion or caste..


At least ISIS flags/T shirts don't turn up in Guj or MH ... credit goes to SS and marathi culture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

AugenBlick said:


> @Indrani
> See I told you the mallu will stand with his oppressors ....
> He can't digest the fact that it was diwali celebrations that were fined because it is a Kafir festival.



Diwali in general is not celebrated in Kerala. They follow Asura king Mahaballi and the victory of Devtas over Asura is not celebrated there.

Let us see how the admin reacts to the outrage over this incident.


----------



## Jaat Rock

@levina @nair @Ravi Nair @Indischer @arp2041 @ranjeet
WTF is happening in Kerala? 
What is this?? Is lighting candles on Diwali is crime in Kerala now??


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> You can try..May be true in the case of you Kannadigas..Many young Bangalorean Kannadigas are now speaking Hindi in their homes and they seems more hindiwala than the original ones from UP or hariyana..mujko Kannada nahi malum. hindi mein bolo yaar..
> But Kerala/Tamilnadu is in different league.



No Kannadigas speak in Hindi in their homes as far as I know. In my case because we were brought up in Mumbai, we speak Hindi at home which is natural. Otherwise, my nieces speak in Kannada to their parents. Kerala is losing its culture faster than Karnataka or Maharashtra. We never had a kissing day in Karnataka, seems Keralites go around smooching everyone in public. Tamils I will agree are proud of their Hindu culture.


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> @levina @nair @Ravi Nair @Indischer @arp2041 @ranjeet
> WTF is happening in Kerala?
> What is this?? Is lighting candles on Diwali is crime in Kerala now??
> View attachment 142072


Yaar when I was in my hostel in maharastra ,there also we were not allowed to light candles. I want to believe that this was a genuine concern over safety.
Now I dont know what the warden meant by "good order and discipline" cause it looks like a hindu college only.So they should not oppose diwali...or so I feel.


----------



## AugenBlick

Indrani said:


> Diwali in general is not celebrated in Kerala. They follow Asura king Mahaballi and the victory of Devtas over Asura is not celebrated there.
> 
> Let us see how the admin reacts to the outrage over this incident.


When I was abroad , and living in a dorm , we had a inspection from local fire dept. Post inspection they suggested many changes because our dorm was pron to catching fires and safety was an issue. The next month I lit candles (oil lamps were hard to find then) in the passage , near my door and in the common area. The dorm caretaker , once got to know it was diwali joined in with me .
This is shocking for Kerala :o

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

levina said:


> Yaar when I was in my hostel in maharastra ,there also we were not allowed to light candles. I want to believe that this was a genuine concern over safety.
> Now I dont know what the warden meant by "good order and discipline" cause it looks like a hindu college only.So they should not oppose diwali...or so I feel.


Here is your dearest fellow mallu :


abjktu said:


> You missed the most important that the college is under minority Muslim management....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

levina said:


> Yaar when I was in my hostel in maharastra ,there also we were not allowed to light candles. I want to believe that this was a genuine concern over safety.
> Now I dont know what the warden meant by "good order and discipline" cause it looks like a hindu college only.So they should not oppose diwali...or so I feel.


Here is the about us page from the institutes website 
Karuna Medical College::About Us


> The Safe Development Alms Trust is a registered Charitable Trust constituted by the Minority Community of Muslims of with its headquarters at Karuna Hospital Campus, Melamuri, Palakkad, Kerala. Since its inceptions in the 1993, this trust has been actively engaged in the educational, social, and Health Activities in this region
> 
> Karuna Hospital started functioning at Melamuri which is in the heart of city since 1994 in a single campus consisting of 3 acres of land with specialty facilities.


----------



## Levina

AugenBlick said:


> Here is the about us page from the institutes website
> Karuna Medical College::About Us


Lol 
I am expecting some fireworks on TV tonite.
This is going to be the real diwali!!


----------



## Indrani

AugenBlick said:


> When I was abroad , and living in a dorm , we had a inspection from local fire dept. Post inspection they suggested many changes because our dorm was pron to catching fires and safety was an issue. The next month I lit candles (oil lamps were hard to find then) in the passage , near my door and in the common area. The dorm caretaker , once got to know it was diwali joined in with me .
> This is shocking for Kerala :o



Common sense went missing a long time ago there.


----------



## Levina

FYI:

LOL
keralites have stopped taking baits...


----------



## AugenBlick

Indrani said:


> Common sense went missing a long time ago there.


But they are secular no ... these fascist communal festivals must be stopped.


----------



## Indrani

AugenBlick said:


> But they are secular no ... these fascist communal festivals must be stopped.



Yup, senseless pagans lighting up candles instead of sacrificing a cow. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

levina said:


> FYI:
> 
> LOL
> keralites have stopped taking baits...


Yup and here's why 


AugenBlick said:


> Here is the issue :
> The Hindu in Kerala will live and will only live as long as he eats beef, practices Kalima and gives up his rights, economic , cultural and political to Islamists( + the people of the book "Al-kitab" ) and Marxists . Kerala is one example of how the extreme right ( Islamists) and extreme left (Marxists) are hand in glove to wipe out Hinduism . No where in the world do these political extremes co-operate except in India. Communists have been wiped out from the so called "Musilim World" and China has a genocide unless required policy against even suspected Islamists.
> The mallu, due to decades of leftist conditioning thinks it is "communal" to demand his rights and will actively stand with his oppressors in against those who do, only to learn that he barely gets a pat on the back. He then goes home and reads a job advert for muslims and christians only. He logs on to PDF to argue and explain how "they need someone for the holidays".
> Yeah right those holidays, celebrations of which will lead to fines.


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528813691895296000


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> No Kannadigas speak in Hindi in their homes as far as I know. In my case because we were brought up in Mumbai, we speak Hindi at home which is natural. Otherwise, my nieces speak in Kannada to their parents. Kerala is losing its culture faster than Karnataka or Maharashtra. We never had a kissing day in Karnataka, seems Keralites go around smooching everyone in public. Tamils I will agree are proud of their Hindu culture.


haha..You lost your culture and language decades ago..
97% of peoples speak Malayalam as their mother tongue in Kerala..whereas only 63% of peoples in Karnataka speak Kannada...so much..I have been living in Bangalore for the past 2.5 years..I have seen so many Kannadigas speaking themselves in hindi or English..
kissing..
Have you been to lal bhagh,M G road,Commercial street or mantri/fortjm halls??..more than kissing there..i don't want to explain that in a public forum.


----------



## abjktu

AugenBlick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528813691895296000


A hindu principal in a Muslim management college??WTF??
..Kerala hindus are denying jobs in Minority institutions??


----------



## Levina

AugenBlick said:


> Here is the issue :
> The Hindu in Kerala will live and will only live as long as he eats beef, practices Kalima and gives up his rights, economic , cultural and political to Islamists( + the people of the book "Al-kitab" ) and Marxists . Kerala is one example of how the extreme right ( Islamists) and extreme left (Marxists) are hand in glove to wipe out Hinduism . No where in the world do these political extremes co-operate except in India. Communists have been wiped out from the so called "Musilim World" and China has a genocide unless required policy against even suspected Islamists.
> The mallu, due to decades of leftist conditioning thinks it is "communal" to demand his rights and will actively stand with his oppressors in against those who do, only to learn that he barely gets a pat on the back. He then goes home and reads a job advert for muslims and christians only. He logs on to PDF to argue and explain how "they need someone for the holidays".
> Yeah right those holidays, celebrations of which will lead to fines.
> 
> Source: Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2069


*And i thought hindus of kerala were the most religious out of the hindus that I have met in other parts of India*. 
*Our temples are well kept and we must be the most regular ones to visit a temple afaik.*
But then why should I or any other keralite prove to few members on pdf about how religious we 're when doing so would evoke an expected "you're secular" response?? Now thats as if being a secular is a crime. Lolzz.


----------



## AugenBlick

abjktu said:


> A MARXIST principal in a Muslim management college??WTF??
> ..Kerala hindus are denying jobs in Minority institutions??


there corrected it for you ...
he is as much a hindu as jesus a jew

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

AugenBlick said:


> there corrected it for you ...
> he is as much a hindu as jesus a jew


??
Jesus was born and died as a jew..


----------



## AugenBlick

abjktu said:


> ??
> Jesus was born and died as a jew..


Yup and Xtianity was started by Mohammed lol


----------



## chickenmasala

Indrani said:


> No Kannadigas speak in Hindi in their homes as far as I know. In my case because we were brought up in Mumbai, we speak Hindi at home which is natural. Otherwise, my nieces speak in Kannada to their parents. Kerala is losing its culture faster than Karnataka or Maharashtra. We never had a kissing day in Karnataka, seems Keralites go around smooching everyone in public. Tamils I will agree are proud of their Hindu culture.





Indrani said:


> No Kannadigas speak in Hindi in their homes as far as I know. In my case because we were brought up in Mumbai, we speak Hindi at home which is natural. Otherwise, my nieces speak in Kannada to their parents. Kerala is losing its culture faster than Karnataka or Maharashtra. We never had a kissing day in Karnataka, seems Keralites go around smooching everyone in public. Tamils I will agree are proud of their Hindu culture.


hindu culture? you mean tamil culture


----------



## AugenBlick

chickenmasala said:


> hindu culture? you mean tamil culture


----------



## AugenBlick

levina said:


> *And i thought hindus of kerala were the most religious out of the hindus that I have met in other parts of India*.
> *Our temples are well kept and we must be the most regular ones to visit a temple afaik.*
> But then why should I or any other keralite prove to few members on pdf about how religious we 're when doing so would evoke an expected "you're secular" response?? Now thats as if being a secular is a crime. Lolzz.


ahhh ... read again 

The Hindu in Kerala will live and will only live as long as he eats beef, practices Kalima and gives up his rights, economic , cultural and political to Islamists( + the people of the book "Al-kitab" ) and Marxists.


----------



## Levina

AugenBlick said:


> ahhh ... read again
> 
> The Hindu in Kerala will live and will only live as long as he eats beef, practices Kalima and gives up his rights, economic , cultural and political to Islamists( + the people of the book "Al-kitab" ) and Marxists.


Oing?? 
Why should he give up his rights?? 
Why cant I make any sense out of the above post?? 
Whats al-kitab??


----------



## jugad

Sonia Gandhi to skip Imam Bukhari son’s anointment - The Times of India

What the fark!!! What bout secular fabric?? How could she!!


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> haha..You lost your culture and language decades ago..
> 97% of peoples speak Malayalam as their mother tongue in Kerala..whereas only 63% of peoples in Karnataka speak Kannada...so much..I have been living in Bangalore for the past 2.5 years..I have seen so many Kannadigas speaking themselves in hindi or English..
> kissing..
> Have you been to lal bhagh,M G road,Commercial street or mantri/fortjm halls??..more than kissing there..i don't want to explain that in a public forum.



Karnataka was always a multilingual state with Konkani, Kodava, Tullu, Beary, and many other languages spoken from ancient times. So if Karnataka is maintaining its linguistic diversity, it is maintaining its tradition.

What private couples do is none of our concern, but at least there is no public kissing festivals in Karnataka. Also Kerala has emerged as the Sex tourist hot spot of India including for children.

Kerala feared to become a place of sex tourism


----------



## Indrani

chickenmasala said:


> hindu culture? you mean tamil culture



Hindu culture. The Cholas were great Shiva bhakthas and TN temples stands testimony to that. Shiva is the Supreme lord of Hindu trinity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

levina said:


> Oing??
> Why should he give up his rights??
> Why cant I make any sense out of the above post??
> Whats al-kitab??


Al -kitab or literally People of the book ..... ask your "secular" brothers here on PDF what it means


----------



## Levina

AugenBlick said:


> Al -kitab or literally People of the book ..... ask your "secular" brothers here on PDF what it means


oye why should I bother 'em when you were the one who brought in this topic??
Now tell me whats "al-kitab"?? pronto!!


----------



## Sahasranama

AugenBlick said:


> When I was abroad , and living in a dorm , we had a inspection from local fire dept. Post inspection they suggested many changes because our dorm was pron to catching fires and safety was an issue. The next month I lit candles (oil lamps were hard to find then) in the passage , near my door and in the common area. The dorm caretaker , once got to know it was diwali joined in with me .
> This is shocking for Kerala :o



That's right, India is exactly like the US or Europe ........ we too have regular inspections from local fire dept., fire safety drills, Fire Hydrants and separate Fire exit with bright labels and easy access exits. 

....... we also have health insurance in case some body gets burnt, mandatory student insurance, Building insurance, A non corrupt police dept. who will not extort money, and a speedy and fair judicial system.

Just brilliant.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Hindu culture. The Cholas were great Shiva bhakthas and TN temples stands testimony to that. Shiva is the Supreme lord of Hindu trinity.



Did you observe that the letter was signed by a Maj. Gen. Dr. SreeRam ? what makes you think the reason was religious and not safety ?


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> Did you observe that the letter was signed by a Maj. Gen. Dr. SreeRam ? what makes you think the reason was religious and not safety ?



It was religious. Having a name like Dr. SreeRam in Kerala is no indication of being a Hindu.


----------



## AugenBlick

Sahasranama said:


> That's right, India is exactly like the US or Europe ........ we too have regular inspections from local fire dept., fire safety drills, Fire Hydrants and separate Fire exit with bright labels and easy asses exits.
> 
> ....... we also have health insurance in case some body gets burnt, mandatory student insurance, Building insurance, A non corrupt police dept. who will not extort money, and a speedy and fair judicial system.
> 
> Just brilliant.


Inspite of stringent laws against it ,I was allowed to light lamps. 
In defiance of local culture and being the majority religion, they were denied their right to practice it. Kapish.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> It was religious. Having a name like Dr. SreeRam in Kerala is no indication of being a Hindu.



What about a Maj. General. ? What are the odds of him being anti Hindu ?


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> What about a Maj. General. ?



What about a Maj. General? Are you saying that Maj. General in Kerala are immune to communism or sickularism?


----------



## Sahasranama

AugenBlick said:


> Inspite of stringent laws against it ,I was allowed to light lamps.
> In defiance of local culture and being the majority religion, they were denied their right to practice it. Kapish.



They were not denied the right to celebrate Diwali, only to light fire inside the hostel. Kapish ?


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> They were not denied the right to celebrate Diwali, only to light fire inside the hostel. Kapish ?



Where else are they supposed to light the candle? On the road?


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> What about a Maj. General? Are you saying that Maj. General in Kerala are immune to communism or sickularism?



No, I am saying a Maj. Gen. is more aware and responsible about fire safety due to him being responsible for explosives throughout his career.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Where else are they supposed to light the candle? On the road?



anywhere ..........as long as its not inside the hostel.


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> No, I am saying a Maj. Gen. is more aware and responsible about fire safety due to him being responsible for explosives throughout his career.



Cmon, this is a laugh. There has to be limit to how far you can stretch an argument. He must be have been a liability to the Army if he cannot distinguish between a candle and an explosive.


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> anywhere ..........as long as its not inside the hostel.



Not done. Lighting a lamp and praying to god is Hindu ritual of worship. If students are being denied this right, then they are being discriminated.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Cmon, this is a laugh. There has to be limit to how far you can stretch an argument. He must be have been a liability to the Army if he cannot distinguish between a candle and an explosive.



So you think a man who rose to become a Maj. General in the Indian army due to his own ability do not have the ability to distinguish between a candle and an explosive ? You think you would know more about fire safety than him ?


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Not done. Lighting a lamp and praying to god is Hindu ritual of worship. If students are being denied this right, then they are being discriminated.



Rights comes with Responsibility. When a person is mature enough to handle responsibility then they can/should talk about Rights.

If my child tells me that she has the right to watch cartoons as long as she wants, you think I will let her ? Will you let your neices/ nephew to watch pron if they tell you its their right to do so ?


----------



## abjktu

AugenBlick said:


> At least ISIS flags/T shirts don't turn up in Guj or MH ... credit goes to SS and marathi culture


What??
They are TAMIL Muslims from the hindu heartland TAMILNADU..
Go and ask them..


----------



## abjktu

AugenBlick said:


> Yup and Xtianity was started by Mohammed lol


Its like saying that buddha was born as a Buddhist..


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> So you think a man who rose to become a Maj. General in the Indian army due to his own ability do not have the ability to distinguish between a candle and an explosive ? You think you would know more about fire safety than him ?



Oh Indian army is not immune from moronism. Every household in India is a fire hazard in your view then and the view of this Maj. General, because surprise surprise we all use fire to cook our meals. We must all henceforth stop cooking meals and stop lighting candles because they who knows when they will explode.


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> So you think a man who rose to become a Maj. General in the Indian army due to his own ability do not have the ability to distinguish between a candle and an explosive ? You think you would know more about fire safety than him ?



Oh Indian army is not immune from moronism. Every household in India is a fire hazard in your view then and the view of this Maj. General, because surprise surprise we all use fire to cook our meals. We must all henceforth stop cooking meals and stop lighting candles because they who knows when they will explode.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Oh Indian army is not immune from moronism. Every household in India is a fire hazard in your view then and the view of this Maj. General, because surprise surprise we all use fire to cook our meals. We must all henceforth stop cooking meals and stop lighting candles because they who knows when they will explode.



Come one. You can do better than that.

Your household is YOUR responsibility. You can decide to use candle or MW or gas. 

The hostel is HIS responsibility. He gets to decide the rules.


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> Rights comes with Responsibility. When a person is mature enough to handle responsibility then they can/should talk about Rights.
> 
> If my child tells me that she has the right to watch cartoons as long as she wants, you think I will let her ? Will you let your neices/ nephew to watch pron if they tell you its their right to do so ?



First of all those medicos are not your child. Next, I think most of them are over 18 which makes them legally adults with as good rights to do what they want just like you have.

No watching **** is not the same as lighting candles. In fact the duty of lighting lamps is giving over to the children in my house for Diwali. I also buy them tons of crackers which they burst on their own and I trust them with it. I would be worried if they were being brought up like dunce heads with no agency and initiative.


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Karnataka was always a multilingual state with Konkani, Kodava, Tullu, Beary, and many other languages spoken from ancient times. So if Karnataka is maintaining its linguistic diversity, it is maintaining its tradition.


LOL..How many of the Bangaloreans speak Kannada??30%?? or maximum40%??we can't blame them..it was all your faults....No one wants or needs your Kannada for thriving in Bangalore..
Bangalore looks and its culture is more like a NI city than a traditional Kannada...
I am not talking about ethnic beary,kodavas or Thulus..They form only just millions...
What about the largely immigrant Karnataka Muslims??..They speak bhaiya language urdu...They form more 10% of Karnataka population...
Konkani ChristIan speakers??..They too are not ethnic,mostly immigrants from goa...Too much for Kannada culture...
Yes,we too have sizeable amount of Muslims and Christians...but they all speak Malayalam as their mother tongue and as Malayali as rest...


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> Come one. You can do better than that.
> 
> Your household is YOUR responsibility. You can decide to use candle or MW or gas.
> 
> The hostel is HIS responsibility. He gets to decide the rules.



No. He does not have the authority to stop someone from practicing their religion. I have lived in both rented houses as a single woman as well as I now rent out my property, and I have never heard of such absurd clauses anywhere.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> First of all those medicos are not your child. Next, I think most of them are over 18 which makes them legally adults with as good rights to do what they want just like you have.
> 
> No watching **** is not the same as lighting candles. In fact the duty of lighting lamps is giving over to the children in my house for Diwali. I also buy them tons of crackers which they burst on their own and I trust them with it. I would be worried if they were being brought up like dunce heads with no agency and initiative.



For one you should not encourage children to pollute. Seriously. Best to teach them to celebrate diwali without pollution and exploiting child labour. 

My house, My rules. Those who don't like it can leave. Similarly, My Hostel, my rules (assuming I own it or run it). You don't like, find a different accommodation. 

I don't care if they are legally adult or not. If they are adults, let them take some place on rent and live there. I wouldn't care less.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> No. He does not have the authority to stop someone from practicing their religion. I have lived in both rented houses as a single woman as well as I now rent out my property, and I have never heard of such absurd clauses anywhere.



A hostel is NOT a rented property, the same way a hotel room is not a rented property.


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> LOL..How many of the Bangaloreans speak Kannada??30%?? or maximum40%??we can't blame them..it was all your faults....No one wants or needs your Kannada for thriving in Bangalore..
> Bangalore looks and its culture is more like a NI city than a traditional Kannada...
> I am not talking about ethnic beary,kodavas or Thulus..They form only just millions...
> What about the largely immigrant Karnataka Muslims??..They speak bhaiya language urdu...They form more 10% of Karnataka population...
> Konkani ChristIan speakers??..They too are not ethnic,mostly immigrants from goa...Too much for Kannada culture...
> Yes,we too have sizeable amount of Muslims and Christians...but they all speak Malayalam as their mother tongue and as Malayali as rest...



Bangalore is cosmopolitan and Kerala can only dream of having a city like Bangalore. Having said that, no Bangalore is not like any NI state. It is the traditional Kannada ambience that makes Bangalore what it is. It is still a polite easy going city.

There are no large immigrant Muslims, they are Muslims from Karnataka who speak Deccani which is the language of Deccan Plateau, very much South Indian in origin and nature.

Konkani is one of the native language of Coastal Karnataka and it is not just the Christians who speak Konkani, even the Hindus speak Konkani.


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> What private couples do is none of our concern, but at least there is no public kissing festivals in Karnataka. Also Kerala has emerged as the Sex tourist hot spot of India including for children.
> 
> Kerala feared to become a place of sex tourism


Looks like sex tourism is happening only in Kerala..
Heard about kamathipura,Mumbaiya??
Open S%% zoo of India..That too under the nose of SHIVA SENA,Self proclaimed Protectors of INDIAN CULTURE AND HINDUISM..


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Bangalore is cosmopolitan and Kerala can only dream of having a city like Bangalore. Having said that, no Bangalore is not like any NI state. It is the traditional Kannada ambience that makes Bangalore what it is. It is still a polite easy going city.
> 
> There are no large immigrant Muslims, they are Muslims from Karnataka who speak Deccani which is the language of Deccan Plateau, very much South Indian in origin and nature.
> 
> Konkani is one of the native language of Coastal Karnataka and it is not just the Christians who speak Konkani, even the Hindus speak Konkani.



Ignore the troll.


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> For one you should not encourage children to pollute. Seriously. Best to teach them to celebrate diwali without pollution and exploiting child labour.
> 
> My house, My rules. Those who don't like it can leave. Similarly, My Hostel, my rules (assuming I own it or run it). You don't like, find a different accommodation.
> 
> I don't care if they are legally adult or not. If they are adults, let them take some place on rent and live there. I wouldn't care less.



The children clean up after they have burst the crackers. The smoke from the Crackers also help to kill all the dengue, malaria, and chikungunya larvae, so we are doing a social service too.

Those children would not be making crackers if their parents could afford to buy them 2 meals a day and send them to school. Until such a situation happens, I would not grudge them learning a trade and earning their meals.

About the house rules, depends if that is what was signed up on. If not, hope they get hauled to the court for it.


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> Looks like sex tourism is happening only in Kerala..
> Heard about kamathipura,Mumbaiya??
> Open S%% zoo of India..That too under the nose of SHIVA SENA,Self proclaimed Protectors of INDIAN CULTURE AND HINDUISM..



Kamathipura is very much a local affair, but Kerala is on the international map!!!!

Mumbai generates enough income to feed all the Mallus and the Biharis and other people of India unlike the whole of Kerala which cannot feed its own people and hence they have to go to Gelf for a job. Now the drawback of it is of course the proliferation of slums to accommodate all these immigrants in Mumbai which is after all just an island. So yes Hindu culture in Mumbai under Shiv Sena is providing food on the plate for millions of Indians from all over India including your Kerala. While Kerala is becoming an international **** hub.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> The children clean up after they have burst the crackers. The smoke from the Crackers also help to kill all the dengue, malaria, and chikungunya larvae, so we are doing a social service too.
> 
> Those children would not be making crackers if their parents could afford to buy them 2 meals a day and send them to school. Until such a situation happens, I would not grudge them learning a trade and earning their meals.
> 
> About the house rules, depends if that is what was signed up on. If not, hope they get hauled to the court for it.



Does cigarette smoke kill dengue, malaria and chikungunya too ?  

What about the Noise pollution ? 

Heard of the mid day meal ? It was started because parents could not afford them 2 meals a day. If they went to school, the school gave them lunch. 

If you want them to learn a trade at the age of 8 years, then why not fight for their right to get paid like an adult too ? 

Read it if you really care, 

http://www.jugendeinewelt.at/filead...oduktion/Feuerwerksproduktion_in_Sikavasi.pdf

Child Labour: Case Study on Sivakasi fireworks industry


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> Does cigarette smoke kill dengue, malaria and chikungunya too ?
> 
> What about the Noise pollution ?
> 
> Heard of the mid day meal ? It was started because parents could not afford them 2 meals a day. If they went to school, the school gave them lunch.
> 
> If you want them to learn a trade at the age of 8 years, then why not fight for their right to get paid like an adult too ?
> 
> Read it if you really care,
> 
> http://www.jugendeinewelt.at/filead...oduktion/Feuerwerksproduktion_in_Sikavasi.pdf
> 
> Child Labour: Case Study on Sivakasi fireworks industry



Do you own a car? If you do, mighty rich of you to complain about smoke pollution for a few hours in a year when you do it the whole year.

The school only provides one meal a day and no that does not cover the whole living expense of being a child.

They cannot get paid as an adult because they are not, they are apprentices. Of course I want safe work condition for them, who is stopping the govt from enforcing those rules.

No, I do not care about any of these stories. There are worse living conditions in India and I do not have to read this to know about it. Just look at the children who sniff glue in the railway platform and the ragpickers who come to your basti every week to see how they live. .


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Do you own a car? If you do, mighty rich of you to complain about smoke pollution for a few hours in a year when you do it the whole year.



So people who own cars have no right to worry about pollution ? What about people who uses gas stoves ? what about people who use Bus ? Auto-Rickshaws ? People who use pesticides ? what about people who use paper ?

Who exactly has the right to express their concern ?



> The school only provides one meal a day and no that does not cover the whole living expense of being a child.
> They cannot get paid as an adult because they are not, they are apprentices. Of course I want safe work condition for them, who is stopping the govt from enforcing those rules.
> No, I do not care about any of these stories. There are worse living conditions in India and I do not have to read this to know about it. Just look at the children who sniff glue in the railway platform and the ragpickers who come to your basti every week to see how they live. .



The school does it bit, the govt. does its bit, the people must do their bit. Its like the Safai Abhyan, govt. cannot do everything. People have to do their bit too.

It can start by educating children about pollution and child labour so that children can make an informed decision. Most times they make the right choices.


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> So people who own cars have no right to worry about pollution ? What about people who uses gas stoves ? what about people who use Bus ? Auto-Rickshaws ? People who use pesticides ? what about people who use paper ?
> Who exactly has the right to express their concern ?



Gas stove is clean energy. No pollution. I don't use car and use public transport, so I am far more green than you. No pesticides either. People who pollute throughout the year should certainly not have the right to express outrage over other's leniency over a few hours.




Sahasranama said:


> The school does it bit, the govt. does its bit, the people must do their bit. Its like the Safai Abhyan, govt. cannot do everything. People have to do their bit too.
> It can start by educating children about pollution and child labour so that children can make an informed decision. Most times they make the right choices.



The school does its bit and the govt does its bit and the people do their bit, still there is a huge unemployment problem in this country and still there are 300 million people living on less than a dollar a day. They have kids and those kids need to survive.

Parents who are not using public transport but for their own comforts using private vehicles and then complaining of other's polluting the environment are no role models. Do not be surprised if your child points out the hypocrisy to you one day.


----------



## chickenmasala

Indrani said:


> Hindu culture. The Cholas were great Shiva bhakthas and TN temples stands testimony to that. Shiva is the Supreme lord of Hindu trinity.


if you want karnataka to be hindu culture go ahead, but don't say everyone is.. hinduism is just a religion and there is no such thing as hindu culture--do people ever say muslim culture? is pakistan the middle east? culture is more associated with language and region. yes tamils are hindus but they follow tamil customs that other states don't (ex. tamil new year).

maybe by hindu culture you meant hindi culture where hinduism came from? -->UP/MP/bihar


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Bangalore is cosmopolitan and Kerala can only dream of having a city like Bangalore. Having said that, no Bangalore is not like any NI state. It is the traditional Kannada ambience that makes Bangalore what it is. It is still a polite easy going city.
> 
> There are no large immigrant Muslims, they are Muslims from Karnataka who speak Deccani which is the language of Deccan Plateau, very much South Indian in origin and nature.
> 
> Konkani is one of the native language of Coastal Karnataka and it is not just the Christians who speak Konkani, even the Hindus speak Konkani.


Ohh,yes,Urdu is south Indian in orgin and often regarded as a dialect of Kannada..
You peoples have no love and affection towards mother tongue...The only live vibrant linguistic corner in this very PDF is Kerala corner..Where is your Karnataka corner??..gone dead...even the Karnataka members(same for telegus) seems more interested in writing hindi(even among themselves) than Kannada..
Yes,Bangalore is a cosmopolitan city indeed and Kannadigas are the most welcoming south Indian groups. I Am not denying. But you should take severe actions for preserving Kannada and vibrant culture..its too late...Bangalore was a Kannada city..but not anymore...just go to any street or malls,shops..you could hear all other languages than Kannada...


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Kamathipura is very much a local affair, but Kerala is on the international map!!!!
> 
> Mumbai generates enough income to feed all the Mallus and the Biharis and other people of India unlike the whole of Kerala which cannot feed its own people and hence they have to go to Gelf for a job. Now the drawback of it is of course the proliferation of slums to accommodate all these immigrants in Mumbai which is after all just an island. So yes Hindu culture in Mumbai under Shiv Sena is providing food on the plate for millions of Indians from all over India including your Kerala. While Kerala is becoming an international **** hub.


Yes,They are providing free foods for hungry Malayalis and biharis.... Too much love for south Indians and Biharis..
We too have 3-4 million immigrant workers in Kerala
I am talking about kamathipura,not slums..Slums and colonies are common in every cities and towns of India...
International&¥¥ hub.. Bangalore is famous for what??..one is for IT/Software..next??


----------



## abjktu

chickenmasala said:


> if you want karnataka to be hindu culture go ahead, but don't say everyone is.. hinduism is just a religion and there is no such thing as hindu culture--do people ever say muslim culture? is pakistan the middle east? culture is more associated with language and region. yes tamils are hindus but they follow tamil customs that other states don't (ex. tamil new year).
> 
> maybe by hindu culture you meant hindi culture where hinduism came from? -->UP/MP/bihar


All south Indians have their unique new year day....not just for Tamils..
Tamils are Hindus??..Around 15% of Tamils are Christians and Muslims.


----------



## Indrani

chickenmasala said:


> if you want karnataka to be hindu culture go ahead, but don't say everyone is.. hinduism is just a religion and there is no such thing as hindu culture--do people ever say muslim culture? is pakistan the middle east? culture is more associated with language and region. yes tamils are hindus but they follow tamil customs that other states don't (ex. tamil new year).
> 
> maybe by hindu culture you meant hindi culture where hinduism came from? -->UP/MP/bihar



Wake up and smell the coffee. Dravidian politics is a dead horse and has been flogged for all its worth. Yes people do say Muslim culture. Likewise there is a Hindu culture. As far as I know Deepavali is still the most important festival in TN, people still have the same oil bath, the bursting of crackers. If anything TN is more staunchly Hindu than rest of India going by the fact that more than 50,000 new Hindu temples came up during the atheist Dravidan party ruling. Tamil new year is the same as Sankrantri in Karnataka and we also make the same sweet rice known as in Karnataka as your pongal. It goes by various names all over India on more or less the same date. If you take it as April 14, then you share it with Baisaki and Bengali New Year. The same rangoli in front of the house, the same flower garlands on the door frame, the same respect for the parents. I find no difference in Tamil culture or the culture of any other Hindu family anywhere in India.


----------



## chickenmasala

abjktu said:


> All south Indians have their unique new year day....not just for Tamils..
> Tamils are Hindus??..Around 15% of Tamils are Christians and Muslims.


that was just one example and i know, i was talking about the majority


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> Ohh,yes,Urdu is south Indian in orgin and often regarded as a dialect of Kannada..
> You peoples have no love and affection towards mother tongue...The only live vibrant linguistic corner in this very PDF is Kerala corner..Where is your Karnataka corner??..gone dead...even the Karnataka members(same for telegus) seems more interested in writing hindi(even among themselves) than Kannada..
> Yes,Bangalore is a cosmopolitan city indeed and Kannadigas are the most welcoming south Indian groups. I Am not denying. But you should take severe actions for preserving Kannada and vibrant culture..its too late...Bangalore was a Kannada city..but not anymore...just go to any street or malls,shops..you could hear all other languages than Kannada...



Urdu is not of South Indian origin and not spoken in Karnataka. What they speak here is Deccani which if ever a Lucknowite hears being called Urdu will commit suicide out of depression. 

Kannada is thriving in Karnataka and produces more high caliber literature in greater proportion than Malayalam has. So please you are in no position to lecture us.

Bangalore has grown beyond being only a Kannada city and it is now an Indian city for all Indians, still with a Kannada soul. So please do not worry about Bangalore.


----------



## Indrani

abjktu said:


> All south Indians have their unique new year day....not just for Tamils..
> Tamils are Hindus??..Around 15% of Tamils are Christians and Muslims.



Tamils are Hindus and Tamil culture is Hindu culture. Christians and Muslims follow Hindu culture. It is not the other way round.


----------



## arp2041

kya zamana a gya hai..........pati patni ghar p nhi TWITTER p baat kr rhe hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Urdu is not of South Indian origin and not spoken in Karnataka. What they speak here is Deccani which if ever a Lucknowite hears being called Urdu will commit suicide out of depression.
> 
> Kannada is thriving in Karnataka and produces more high caliber literature in greater proportion than Malayalam has. So please you are in no position to lecture us.
> 
> Bangalore has grown beyond being only a Kannada city and it is now an Indian city for all Indians, still with a Kannada soul. So please do not worry about Bangalore.


Deccani is just another dialect of urdu with strong regional/local influence.So calling it a separate language is a kind of joke. .Its like calling Are or kundapur Kannada dialects a separate language...
literature has nothing to do with thriving..Moreover Kannada is way more older than Malayalam..So naturally you have more literary works than Malayalam. 
97% of Keralities speak Malayalam as mother tongue but only 63% in the case of Kannada in Karnataka(only 32% in case of Bangalore)..In a recent survey only 48% peoples know/understand Kannada in Bangalore(that includes ethnic +migrant speakers)..So much for thriving....


----------



## abjktu

Indrani said:


> Tamils are Hindus and Tamil culture is Hindu culture. Christians and Muslims follow Hindu culture. It is not the other way round.


I meant religion...
All Indian Muslims or Christians are Indian/hindu in culture..


----------



## Bang Galore

abjktu said:


> 97% of Keralities speak Malayalam as mother tongue but only 63% in the case of Kannada in Karnataka.......



Not really comparable since Malayalam is pretty much the only indigenous language in Kerala while Kannada isn't the only one in Karnataka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Gas stove is clean energy. No pollution. I don't use car and use public transport, so I am far more green than you. No pesticides either. People who pollute throughout the year should certainly not have the right to express outrage over other's leniency over a few hours.



Gas stove is NOT clear energy, its only low pollution. google it up. Maybe you do use a car and are lying about using public transport, maybe I don't use a car. Such claims are meaningless in making a debating point. As of today, EVERYBODY has equal right express outrage since there is NO scientific way of measuring how much each one of us pollute and how much each one of us contribute to society and are not a dead weight to society. 



> The school does its bit and the govt does its bit and the people do their bit, still there is a huge unemployment problem in this country and still there are 300 million people living on less than a dollar a day. They have kids and those kids need to survive.
> 
> Parents who are not using public transport but for their own comforts using private vehicles and then complaining of other's polluting the environment are no role models. Do not be surprised if your child points out the hypocrisy to you one day.



Using transport is a trade-off between making the most productive use of time, effort and pollution. A man who generates employment for 1000's and pollutes is much better than a human vegetable who lies on bead all day waiting for death and not polluting the environment. If my child points out what she perceives as hypocrisy then I will be proud of her. It would mean I have given her the right education and she has learnt to think for herself. 

Now finally this has run its course, this really is a great thread so no point in destroying it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

abjktu said:


> 97% of Keralities speak Malayalam as mother tongue but only 63% in the case of Kannada in Karnataka(only 32% in case of Bangalore).



non-Kannadiga natives in Karnataka speak Kannada language.


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528892096334151681


----------



## Darmashkian

@wolfschanzze @indushek @other Hyderabadis

It looks like we will have to wait for a long,long time for the metro to come up in Hyderabad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528911851195600899

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> @wolfschanzze @indushek @other Hyderabadis
> 
> It looks like we will have to wait for a long,long time for the metro to come up in Hyderabad.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528911851195600899


Earlier they threatened to pull out now it gets delayed by 1 y .
KCR was unrealistic changing the routes every now and then as he sees fit especially in old city to woo minorities and divert from mosques and some other structures.


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> Earlier they threatened to pull out now it gets delayed by 1 y .
> KCR was unrealistic changing the routes every now and then as he sees fit especially in old city to woo minorities and divert from mosques and some other structures.


@arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @Mike_Brando @Marxist @WAR-rior @jha
Watch at 5:40 JP has challenged Rajdeep Sardeasi to take part in the 'Swacch Bharat Abhiyan'
 Am laughing more at his description of Rajdeep

So will Rajdeep take part ... or will he ignore this.





P.S.:-at 5:56, he says;-" I invite Rajdeep to take part in this beyond parties(i think he meant beyond party affiliation).  Is he trying to troll Rajdeep??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Darmashkian said:


> @arp2041 @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @Mike_Brando @Marxist @WAR-rior @jha
> Watch at 5:40 JP has challenged Rajdeep Sardeasi to take part in the 'Swacch Bharat Abhiyan'
> Am laughing more at his description of Rajdeep
> 
> So will Rajdeep take part ... or will he ignore this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.:-at 5:56, he says;-" I invite Rajdeep to take part in this beyond parties(i think he meant beyond party affiliation).  Is he trying to troll Rajdeep??


who is this fellow ? Is he from AP? Does he belong to any political party?


----------



## Darmashkian

JanjaWeed said:


> who is this fellow ? Is he from AP? Does he belong to any political party?


 He is JaiPrakash Narayan.(Jayaprakash Narayan (Lok Satta) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He is the founder of Lok satta party. It is basically another AAP,but one with more sense,with centrist and sensible views and truly patriotic. He infact basked AK-49 from running away from governance. 

He is a known supporter of Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> who is this fellow ? Is he from AP? Does he belong to any political party?


He is JP of lok satta party, his party was the original idea of IAC and india against corruption a la AAM admi party but his party is genuine unlike the nautanki AAP party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Darmashkian said:


> He is JaiPrakash Narayan.(Jayaprakash Narayan (Lok Satta) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He is the founder of Lok satta party. It is basically another AAP,but one with more sense,with centrist and sensible views and truly patriotic. He infact basked AK-49 from running away from governance.
> 
> He is a known supporter of Narendra Modi


He normally never tries to get into controversies so I haven't seen him commenting on AK or him supporting Modi. Can you provide some sources please? Telugu news will do...

His party is rather inconsequential as of now so harmless for BJP/Congress/TRS...


----------



## Darmashkian

The_Showstopper said:


> He normally never tries to get into controversies so I haven't seen him commenting on AK or him supporting Modi. Can you provide some sources please? Telugu news will do...
> 
> His party is rather inconsequential as of now so harmless for BJP/Congress/TRS...



Yep, I will when I have time. 

But in April-May 2014 there had been seat-sharing talks b/w him,BJP and the TDP.Even though they collapsed, he campaigned for BJP candidates in Secunderabad and Vizag.

He himself contested against a TDP candidate from Malkajgiri,but lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sahasranama

JanjaWeed said:


> who is this fellow ? Is he from AP? Does he belong to any political party?



JP is a truly great man. One of the FINEST politicians of India. After Modi and Amit shah he is the person I respect the most. Its no wonder other Indians do not know of him.

A crook like Jagan mohan is more popular than a genius like JP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indushek

Darmashkian said:


> @wolfschanzze @indushek @other Hyderabadis
> 
> It looks like we will have to wait for a long,long time for the metro to come up in Hyderabad.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528911851195600899



It is said that to build a pillar it takes 60 lakhs but to demolish it takes 1 crore. The route change is becoming never ending now, god knows when it will be completed. Meanwhile the traffic woes continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Bang Galore said:


> Not really comparable since Malayalam is pretty much the only indigenous language in Kerala while Kannada isn't the only one in Karnataka.


Yes,I know..
But whats the present status of that so called other indigenous languages???
Google the 'list of ENDANGERED Indian languages ' by UNESCO...
Starting from Thulu,kodava takk,kurumba,koraga,bellari,badaga(nilgiri dialect of Kannada) all are in the list...


----------



## abjktu

INDIC said:


> non-Kannadiga natives in Karnataka speak Kannada language.


I said 'as mother tongue'..


----------



## SpArK

Tamilnadu congress splits

Split in Congress: GK Vasan announces new party

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

SpArK said:


> Tamilnadu congress splits
> 
> Split in Congress: GK Vasan announces new party



Is there any prospect for BJP to grow in Tamil Nadu and Kerala. What do you think.


----------



## SpArK

INDIC said:


> Is there any prospect for BJP to grow in Tamil Nadu and Kerala. What do you think.




Not much in Kerala


----------



## INDIC

SpArK said:


> Not much in Kerala



I suspect it too after living with dozens of communism loving Malayalis. Even Bengalis aren't like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

INDIC said:


> Is there any prospect for BJP to grow in Tamil Nadu and Kerala. What do you think.


Maybe a small increase but nothing major. They had a lot of new members join the party recently. there is probably going to be a period of uncertainty for some time in the future. Probably a good time to capitalize and start building a base. 
The big issue they have is that there is no "big" charismatic leader in the BJP they can project.


----------



## Darmashkian

@wolfschanzze @indushek @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Nair saab
Our ' Glorious Leader' continues to take Telangana on the path of progress... by making students answer questions about him in their Examinations

Hyderabad:

In a blatant bid to politicize education, students of Class 8 taking the quarterly school exams in Medak, the home district of chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao, were asked to appreciate his role in the formation of Telangana.
* The students, needless to say , failed to answer the question, which read: “Explain the role of our CM K Chandrasekhar Rao in the formation of Telangana.“*

This question was* clubbed with a question on appreciating “the role of Gandhiji in Indian National Movement.*“ which analysts said was an *apparent move to equate Chandrasekhar Rao with Mahatma Gandhi.*

Another bizarre question which the SSC Class 8 students failed to answer was providing a solution to the burgeoning power crisis. “*What advise do you suggest to overcome the power crisis in our state? “ was the question, which left both invigilators and students pulling their hair.*

The* questions for 10 marks e*ach appeared in th*e Social Studies paper exams* held last month. There was a spattering of similar questions on Telangana which left students bewildered, for instance seeking answer to * “measures on developing the new state of Telangana into a golden state of Telangana.“*

*As students had never read nor were taught the topic in the classroom, a teacher said only two out of 175 *students in his school* attempted to answer the out-of-context questions.“How can you expect the students to answer the questions given out of syllabus? *More alarmingly , the move appears to be an attempt to politicize education in favour of the ruling party ,“ said the teacher from a government high school, *who did not wish to be named, fearing retribution*. Another objective question for one mark asked *students to name the assembly constituency of KCR.*

That was not all, in the 100 marks question paper, *37 marks were entirely on KCR and Telangana politics*, which almost all students failed to answer, the teacher said.

While* Telangana district education authorities said they were pressured to include such questions*, social activists were up in arms against the government for pushing the TRS agenda in education. “The TRS is already propagating the message, saying KCR is the ‘*Father of Telangana’, and even calling him Mahatma who brought freedom for Telangana.* While we can term it a political ploy, how can you explain the steps taken to distort question papers in favour of a political party?” asked Balakrishna Raju, a social activist form Medak. “It is nothing but an attempt to indoctrinate students in TRS ideology,” he added. Even question papers of Classes 9 and 10 contained questions related to KCR and his party. *The Class 10 paper carried 10.5 marks on him and the 9th standard paper carried 1.5 marks directly related to Chandrasekhar Rao as political leader. An objective type question in Class 10 asked wards to identify the party symbol of the TRS. It contained questions about Telangana’s Formation Day, education minister G Jagadish Reddy and on finance minister Etela Rajender’s role. *

Teachers are worried over the fact that most of the Class 8 students failed in the Social Studies paper as the questions were out of context, but department officials have asked them* not to be liberal while evaluating the answer scripts. *

District education officer (DEO) A Rajeswar Rao, however, found nothing wrong in the questions. “T*he students are expected to be strong in terms of general knowledge, and it is nothing wrong in asking them to answer the questions related to the chief minister of the state,*” he told TOI.

Qs on KCR stumps students of Class 8






@Sahasranama @Indrani

Would like to ask @Mike_Brando and @Skull and Bones :- Does Mamta ask such questions in West Bengal??

God Save Telangana if this is the quality of our Leadership.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529207192323244033

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*When celebs trolled Vadra for his 'Are you serious' reaction* 

*Here are the top 7 questions:* 

Baba Ramdev: Raabert beta, you should keep your cool by doing anulom-vilom for 20 minutes every day. Do you think we should have an International Yoga Day, as suggested by PM Modi?
*Vadra: Are you serious*? 

KRK: You used to be a two rupees person but you lucked out by marrying Priyanka Gandhi, dude. You and I even look alike! Give me some tips naa?
*Vadra: Are you Serious? *

Arvind Kejriwal: You know Aam Aadmi Party has put 300crore worth of land scam on your head. But my question is: which is your favourite fruit?
*Vadra: Are you serious?* (Bloody mango people!) 

Sanjay Jha: Vadra sirji, you are looking fitter by the day hunh... but let me tell you something... why shove a poor reporter? Next time try assaulting Arnab Goswami.
*Vadra: Are you serious?* 

Sonam Kapoor: You know your pink trousers have become passe? Why don't you watch my latest film Khoobsoorat and get fashion inspiration?
*Vadra: Are you serious? *

Rahul Gandhi: Hey Jiju, Diggi suggested that I should be the next Congress President, what do you think?
*Vadra: Are you serious? *

Narendra Modi: Robert _beta, batao, akal badi yaan bhains_?
*Vadra: Are you serious? *

When celebs trolled Vadra for his 'Are you serious' reaction - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Sahasranama said:


> JP is a truly great man. One of the FINEST politicians of India. After Modi and Amit shah he is the person I respect the most. Its no wonder other Indians do not know of him.
> 
> A crook like Jagan mohan is more popular than a genius like JP.


JP is respected very well all over AP irrespective of parties and knowns as a clean man and finest politicians he is a no nonsense person and will call a 'spade a spade'
Unfortunately his party Lok Satta party does not have enough finances like AAP to prop up many candidates and win. but still he will support any party which works for the Nation.
Being a Bjp Supporter i respect him very much.
Jagan Mohan is a thug who is there only on his fathers sympathy and money that sympathy ,money will wane in 5 years already many are joining TDP and TRS from YSRCP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

In Aamar Sonar Bangla...

Its official: BJP pain in Trinamuls neck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> @wolfschanzze @indushek @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Nair saab
> Our ' Glorious Leader' continues to take Telangana on the path of progress... by making students answer questions about him in their Examinations
> 
> Hyderabad:
> 
> In a blatant bid to politicize education, students of Class 8 taking the quarterly school exams in Medak, the home district of chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao, were asked to appreciate his role in the formation of Telangana.
> * The students, needless to say , failed to answer the question, which read: “Explain the role of our CM K Chandrasekhar Rao in the formation of Telangana.“*
> 
> This question was* clubbed with a question on appreciating “the role of Gandhiji in Indian National Movement.*“ which analysts said was an *apparent move to equate Chandrasekhar Rao with Mahatma Gandhi.*
> 
> Another bizarre question which the SSC Class 8 students failed to answer was providing a solution to the burgeoning power crisis. “*What advise do you suggest to overcome the power crisis in our state? “ was the question, which left both invigilators and students pulling their hair.*
> 
> The* questions for 10 marks e*ach appeared in th*e Social Studies paper exams* held last month. There was a spattering of similar questions on Telangana which left students bewildered, for instance seeking answer to * “measures on developing the new state of Telangana into a golden state of Telangana.“*
> 
> *As students had never read nor were taught the topic in the classroom, a teacher said only two out of 175 *students in his school* attempted to answer the out-of-context questions.“How can you expect the students to answer the questions given out of syllabus? *More alarmingly , the move appears to be an attempt to politicize education in favour of the ruling party ,“ said the teacher from a government high school, *who did not wish to be named, fearing retribution*. Another objective question for one mark asked *students to name the assembly constituency of KCR.*
> 
> That was not all, in the 100 marks question paper, *37 marks were entirely on KCR and Telangana politics*, which almost all students failed to answer, the teacher said.
> 
> While* Telangana district education authorities said they were pressured to include such questions*, social activists were up in arms against the government for pushing the TRS agenda in education. “The TRS is already propagating the message, saying KCR is the ‘*Father of Telangana’, and even calling him Mahatma who brought freedom for Telangana.* While we can term it a political ploy, how can you explain the steps taken to distort question papers in favour of a political party?” asked Balakrishna Raju, a social activist form Medak. “It is nothing but an attempt to indoctrinate students in TRS ideology,” he added. Even question papers of Classes 9 and 10 contained questions related to KCR and his party. *The Class 10 paper carried 10.5 marks on him and the 9th standard paper carried 1.5 marks directly related to Chandrasekhar Rao as political leader. An objective type question in Class 10 asked wards to identify the party symbol of the TRS. It contained questions about Telangana’s Formation Day, education minister G Jagadish Reddy and on finance minister Etela Rajender’s role. *
> 
> Teachers are worried over the fact that most of the Class 8 students failed in the Social Studies paper as the questions were out of context, but department officials have asked them* not to be liberal while evaluating the answer scripts. *
> 
> District education officer (DEO) A Rajeswar Rao, however, found nothing wrong in the questions. “T*he students are expected to be strong in terms of general knowledge, and it is nothing wrong in asking them to answer the questions related to the chief minister of the state,*” he told TOI.
> 
> Qs on KCR stumps students of Class 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sahasranama @Indrani
> 
> Would like to ask @Mike_Brando and @Skull and Bones :- Does Mamta ask such questions in West Bengal??
> 
> God Save Telangana if this is the quality of our Leadership.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529207192323244033


WHAT else can we expect he is trying to project himself as Telangana Gandhi and gain support as iconic figure, people are not at all happy,
He also wants to introduce revised ethics education that would be making razakars and nizam as our people and trying to whitewash the atrocities nizam and his razakars comitted in Partition to woo minority vote bank.I am telling you he is becoming the Mulayam singh Yadav of TG from day one i said this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

wolfschanzze said:


> making razakars and nizam as our people


Aren't they indigenous people of telegana??(I mean the local telegu converts,who started chanting urdu after accepting islam)..or immigrants from NI??


----------



## wolfschanzze

abjktu said:


> Aren't they indigenous people of telegana??(I mean the local telegu converts,who started chanting urdu after accepting islam)..or immigrants from NI??


No not actually, the Nizam belonged to Turkic origin.
Most of Razakars and most of hyderabad muslim population are in Pakistan now,The head of Razakars ,Qasim rizvi, sought asylum in Pakistan after Hyderabad merged into India.
So no they have no links with Indigenous people of Telangana we never considered them as ours in the first place.
There are some Convert Telugu muslims who speak telugu and they hardly know urdu or hindi.


----------



## Jason bourne

BMC joins PM Modi's #CleanUpIndia campaign, says will cancel licenses of shops found littering...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529293257767796738

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper

Darmashkian said:


> Yep, I will when I have time.
> 
> But in April-May 2014 there had been seat-sharing talks b/w him,BJP and the TDP.Even though they collapsed, he campaigned for BJP candidates in Secunderabad and Vizag.
> 
> He himself contested against a TDP candidate from Malkajgiri,but lost.



He is losing support and his vote share has decreased as well as lost the only seat he and his party held.

JP loses deposit in Malkajgiri LS contest & LSP loses deposits everywhere, including Kukatpally! | Telangana Talkies | Leading Telangana News, Movies & Entertainment Portal


----------



## The_Showstopper

abjktu said:


> Aren't they indigenous people of telegana??(I mean the local telegu converts,who started chanting urdu after accepting islam)..or immigrants from NI??



Some of them are indigenous and some migrated from North India. One of the PDF poster over here who claims to be from Telanagana/Hyderabad seems have no idea of that. Let me tell you many Hindus of older parts of Hyderabad actually speak Deccani Urdu fluently and you can't even differentiate whether they are Hindus or muslims when they speak. Not sure if this poster would label them as "Turkic outsiders". So if native non-muslims of Hyderabad can speak fluent Urdu then why can't indigenous muslims speak Urdu.


----------



## abjktu

The_Showstopper said:


> Some of them are indigenous and some migrated from North India. One of the PDF poster over here who claims to be from Telanagana/Hyderabad seems have no idea of that. Let me tell you many Hindus of older parts of Hyderabad actually speak Deccani Urdu fluently and you can't even differentiate whether they are Hindus or muslims when they speak. Not sure if this poster would label them as "Turkic outsiders". So if native non-muslims of Hyderabad can speak fluent Urdu then why can't indigenous muslims speak Urdu.


Telegana telegus could or couldn't speak urdu language..but its not their mother tongue... Thats why they consider you as outsiders,i think..Religion has no role in it..
We have around 25% Muslims in Kerala..but unlike you peoples,they are local converts and speaks local tongue Malayalam..so no one treat them as separate and are as Malayali as rest of us...We give more prominence to linguistic ties than religious in south India,specially in Kerala and Tamilnadu...



wolfschanzze said:


> No not actually, the Nizam belonged to Turkic origin.
> Most of Razakars and most of hyderabad muslim population are in Pakistan now,The head of Razakars ,Qasim rizvi, sought asylum in Pakistan after Hyderabad merged into India.
> So no they have no links with Indigenous people of Telangana we never considered them as ours in the first place.
> There are some Convert Telugu muslims who speak telugu and they hardly know urdu or hindi.


I don't think all of them have Turkic orgin..They are lot of Deccani urdu Muslims settled in Bangalore and North Karnataka..Most of them looks like Indian..some have Arabic and Persian skin tone and features...just like any other Indian groups these peoples are also mixed...


----------



## Marxist

Jaat Rock said:


> @levina @nair @Ravi Nair @Indischer @arp2041 @ranjeet
> WTF is happening in Kerala?
> What is this?? Is lighting candles on Diwali is crime in Kerala now??
> View attachment 142072



Check this latest development ,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AugenBlick

Marxist said:


> Check this latest development ,



The original one was on a letter head and this is just a printout ...... its fake


----------



## Star Wars

Ministry of Social Justice and Empowerment seeks approval to file FIR against Salman Khurshid's NGO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> Ministry of Social Justice and Empowerment seeks approval to file FIR against Salman Khurshid's NGO


hahaha he stole money for disabled people ... hahaha money for their sewing machines I guess?


----------



## Prometheus

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab

ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY BJP 

agar inke mantry itne ghateya hai toh baki kaise honge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

In expansionist mode, BJP gives TDP the jitters in Andhra Pradesh - The Times of India

HYDERABAD: They may be allies at this juncture, but the concerted moves being made by the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) to become a formidable force in Andhra Pradesh is giving sleepless nights to its partner Telugu Desam Party (TDP). Having netted three former MPs and 10 former MLAs from the Congress into its fold, the Andhra Pradesh unit of the BJP launched a membership drive on Monday and claimed that several leaders and workers from the YSR Congress are in line to join the saffron party under the leadership of Prime Minister Narendra Modi. 

At present, the BJP is playing second-fiddle to the TDP in AP, and has been the junior partner in the recent elections which they fought as allies. But the saffron party is giving the impression that it does not want to stay in that position for long, and hence, the drive to increase the primary membership of the party as well as the efforts to bring into its fold several first and second-rung political leaders from the YSR Congress, the only other party that has a good presence in the region apart from the ruling coalition. 

Through the membership drive launched on Monday, the BJP wants to establish itself as a party in its own right in AP and not be dependent on the TDP, said sources. "There is a political vacuum in Andhra Pradesh and we aim to fill it up. This does not mean we are taking on the TDP. As far as the 2019 elections are concerned, it is too early to predict anything," AP BJP president and Visakhapatnam MP Kambhampati Haribabu told TOI. 

"At present, there are two lakh primary members. Within three months, we intend to increase it to 10 lakh. To achieve that, we have introduced online membership facility," AP BJP vice-president Y Raghunath Babu said. 

Just before the elections, former Congress Union ministers *D Purandeswari and Kavuri Sambasiva Rao joined the BJP, while industrialist Raghurama Raju ditched the YSR Congress for the saffron party. At the state level, former Congress MLAs Kola Anand from Chittoor and Katasani Rambhupal Reddy from Kurnool took saffron turn. The latest addition to the BJP is former state minister Kanna Lakshminarayana, a Congress veteran, while Konathala Ramakrishna, another former minister, is waiting in the wings to jump on the BJP bandwagon along with his follower*s. 

BJP sources claimed that at least six YSR Congress MPs and several former Congress MPs and MLAs are in touch with them. Incidentally, the YSR Congress leaders referred to by the BJP sources included many who stayed away from the recent party conclaves held by its president Jaganmohan Reddy. *"More and more leaders will join the BJP and it will become a formidable force on its own before the 2019 elections," said BJP spokesperson G Bhanu Prakash Reddy.* (LOL)

*Apart from individual leaders, the BJP is banking on film star Pawan Kalyan to lure members of the Kapu community to its fold. "Though most of the Kapus voted for the TDP in the recent polls, unlike the Kammas and Reddys, they do not have their own party. So we are banking on Pawan to lead the Kapus into the BJP,*" said party sources. The first test for the growth of the BJP will be its performance in the municipal elections in Visakhapatnam, Vijayawada and Kurnool which are expected to be held soon, they said. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529566924795940864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529569456188448768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529572993014300672
Okay so BJP is inducting all the formers leaders of YSRCP....... 
Well as Ratnakar Garu has said above, the same people in the Congress(3 years ago) have gone over to BJP.

If this trend continues, I expect TDP to easily win 2019 elections, but it could face tough competition from 2024, onwards.

BJP may induct as many leaders as it wishes, but my vote in the Telugu states will be for TDP and CBN alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Prometheus said:


> The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab
> 
> ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY BJP
> 
> agar inke mantry itne ghateya hai toh baki kaise honge



Major Blow to Modi



Darmashkian said:


> In expansionist mode, BJP gives TDP the jitters in Andhra Pradesh - The Times of India
> 
> HYDERABAD: They may be allies at this juncture, but the concerted moves being made by the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) to become a formidable force in Andhra Pradesh is giving sleepless nights to its partner Telugu Desam Party (TDP). Having netted three former MPs and 10 former MLAs from the Congress into its fold, the Andhra Pradesh unit of the BJP launched a membership drive on Monday and claimed that several leaders and workers from the YSR Congress are in line to join the saffron party under the leadership of Prime Minister Narendra Modi.
> 
> At present, the BJP is playing second-fiddle to the TDP in AP, and has been the junior partner in the recent elections which they fought as allies. But the saffron party is giving the impression that it does not want to stay in that position for long, and hence, the drive to increase the primary membership of the party as well as the efforts to bring into its fold several first and second-rung political leaders from the YSR Congress, the only other party that has a good presence in the region apart from the ruling coalition.
> 
> Through the membership drive launched on Monday, the BJP wants to establish itself as a party in its own right in AP and not be dependent on the TDP, said sources. "There is a political vacuum in Andhra Pradesh and we aim to fill it up. This does not mean we are taking on the TDP. As far as the 2019 elections are concerned, it is too early to predict anything," AP BJP president and Visakhapatnam MP Kambhampati Haribabu told TOI.
> 
> "At present, there are two lakh primary members. Within three months, we intend to increase it to 10 lakh. To achieve that, we have introduced online membership facility," AP BJP vice-president Y Raghunath Babu said.
> 
> Just before the elections, former Congress Union ministers *D Purandeswari and Kavuri Sambasiva Rao joined the BJP, while industrialist Raghurama Raju ditched the YSR Congress for the saffron party. At the state level, former Congress MLAs Kola Anand from Chittoor and Katasani Rambhupal Reddy from Kurnool took saffron turn. The latest addition to the BJP is former state minister Kanna Lakshminarayana, a Congress veteran, while Konathala Ramakrishna, another former minister, is waiting in the wings to jump on the BJP bandwagon along with his follower*s.
> 
> BJP sources claimed that at least six YSR Congress MPs and several former Congress MPs and MLAs are in touch with them. Incidentally, the YSR Congress leaders referred to by the BJP sources included many who stayed away from the recent party conclaves held by its president Jaganmohan Reddy. *"More and more leaders will join the BJP and it will become a formidable force on its own before the 2019 elections," said BJP spokesperson G Bhanu Prakash Reddy.* (LOL)
> 
> *Apart from individual leaders, the BJP is banking on film star Pawan Kalyan to lure members of the Kapu community to its fold. "Though most of the Kapus voted for the TDP in the recent polls, unlike the Kammas and Reddys, they do not have their own party. So we are banking on Pawan to lead the Kapus into the BJP,*" said party sources. The first test for the growth of the BJP will be its performance in the municipal elections in Visakhapatnam, Vijayawada and Kurnool which are expected to be held soon, they said.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529566924795940864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529569456188448768
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529572993014300672
> Okay so BJP is inducting all the formers leaders of YSRCP.......
> Well as Ratnakar Garu has said above, the same people in the Congress(3 years ago) have gone over to BJP.
> 
> If this trend continues, I expect TDP to easily win 2019 elections, but it could face tough competition from 2024, onwards.
> 
> BJP may induct as many leaders as it wishes, but my vote in the Telugu states will be for TDP and CBN alone.



Main target is Telangana.
@wolfschanzze


----------



## wolfschanzze

abjktu said:


> I don't think all of them have Turkic orgin..They are lot of Deccani urdu Muslims settled in Bangalore and North Karnataka..Most of them looks like Indian..some have Arabic and Persian skin tone and features...just like any other Indian groups these peoples are also mixed...


i didn't say all of them are Turkic in origin,They are some Punjabi and North Indian ones too and most of them have moved onto Pakistan, some are left behind.
Do ever wonder why there is a Hyderabad city in Pakistan and Hyderabad city in India?Precisely due to the fact that people in hyderabad,India went to Pakistan etc.


----------



## Marxist

AugenBlick said:


> The original one was on a letter head and this is just a printout ...... its fake



Not a fake one , കരുണാ മെഡിക്കൽ കോളേജിലെ ദീപാവലി ആഘോഷം : വിവാദ സർക്കുലർ പിൻവലിച്ചു - News - JANAM TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> In expansionist mode, BJP gives TDP the jitters in Andhra Pradesh - The Times of India
> 
> HYDERABAD: They may be allies at this juncture, but the concerted moves being made by the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) to become a formidable force in Andhra Pradesh is giving sleepless nights to its partner Telugu Desam Party (TDP). Having netted three former MPs and 10 former MLAs from the Congress into its fold, the Andhra Pradesh unit of the BJP launched a membership drive on Monday and claimed that several leaders and workers from the YSR Congress are in line to join the saffron party under the leadership of Prime Minister Narendra Modi.
> 
> At present, the BJP is playing second-fiddle to the TDP in AP, and has been the junior partner in the recent elections which they fought as allies. But the saffron party is giving the impression that it does not want to stay in that position for long, and hence, the drive to increase the primary membership of the party as well as the efforts to bring into its fold several first and second-rung political leaders from the YSR Congress, the only other party that has a good presence in the region apart from the ruling coalition.
> 
> Through the membership drive launched on Monday, the BJP wants to establish itself as a party in its own right in AP and not be dependent on the TDP, said sources. "There is a political vacuum in Andhra Pradesh and we aim to fill it up. This does not mean we are taking on the TDP. As far as the 2019 elections are concerned, it is too early to predict anything," AP BJP president and Visakhapatnam MP Kambhampati Haribabu told TOI.
> 
> "At present, there are two lakh primary members. Within three months, we intend to increase it to 10 lakh. To achieve that, we have introduced online membership facility," AP BJP vice-president Y Raghunath Babu said.
> 
> Just before the elections, former Congress Union ministers *D Purandeswari and Kavuri Sambasiva Rao joined the BJP, while industrialist Raghurama Raju ditched the YSR Congress for the saffron party. At the state level, former Congress MLAs Kola Anand from Chittoor and Katasani Rambhupal Reddy from Kurnool took saffron turn. The latest addition to the BJP is former state minister Kanna Lakshminarayana, a Congress veteran, while Konathala Ramakrishna, another former minister, is waiting in the wings to jump on the BJP bandwagon along with his follower*s.
> 
> BJP sources claimed that at least six YSR Congress MPs and several former Congress MPs and MLAs are in touch with them. Incidentally, the YSR Congress leaders referred to by the BJP sources included many who stayed away from the recent party conclaves held by its president Jaganmohan Reddy. *"More and more leaders will join the BJP and it will become a formidable force on its own before the 2019 elections," said BJP spokesperson G Bhanu Prakash Reddy.* (LOL)
> 
> *Apart from individual leaders, the BJP is banking on film star Pawan Kalyan to lure members of the Kapu community to its fold. "Though most of the Kapus voted for the TDP in the recent polls, unlike the Kammas and Reddys, they do not have their own party. So we are banking on Pawan to lead the Kapus into the BJP,*" said party sources. The first test for the growth of the BJP will be its performance in the municipal elections in Visakhapatnam, Vijayawada and Kurnool which are expected to be held soon, they said.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529566924795940864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529569456188448768
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529572993014300672
> Okay so BJP is inducting all the formers leaders of YSRCP.......
> Well as Ratnakar Garu has said above, the same people in the Congress(3 years ago) have gone over to BJP.
> 
> If this trend continues, I expect TDP to easily win 2019 elections, but it could face tough competition from 2024, onwards.
> 
> BJP may induct as many leaders as it wishes, but my vote in the Telugu states will be for TDP and CBN alone.


Even TDP is recruiting Congress members,most of TDP are ex-Congress members so there is nothing new in BJP recruiting some known faces as they hardly have any face in Andhra.
One thing i can assure you is if the Kapu community in Andhra is wooed into joining BJP then BJP will challenge TDP in next elections due to their dominant demography in East and West Godavari Districts and Vizag areas.
They earlier had expectations from Chiranjeevis PRP party but when he merged into Congress they lost hope,
Now Pawan Kalyan seems to be intent on bringing the kapu community back into his party fold.

The entry of BJP into Andhra means the entry of RSS and sangh and it will be a change in Atmosphere where Congress and TDP were rivals for many decades.



AugenBlick said:


> Major Blow to Modi
> 
> 
> 
> Main target is Telangana.
> @wolfschanzze


Of course Main target for BJP is Telangana much before Andhra, as People in Telangana are more pro-hindutva than Andhra people who take their own sweet time to get into such things.
In TG, there is a urgent need to revamp its membership drive to stop MIM and Mulayam Singh Yadav, of TG and our Telangana Gandhi KCR from wrecking the state.

Did you see this? @AugenBlick 
Qs on KCR stumps students of Class 8

*Qs on KCR stumps students of Class 8*
*
BV Shivashankar

Hyderabad:




In a blatant bid to politicize education, students of Class 8 taking the quarterly school exams in Medak, the home district of chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao, were asked to appreciate his role in the formation of Telangana.
The students, needless to say , failed to answer the question, which read: “Explain the role of our CM K Chandrasekhar Rao in the formation of Telangana.“

This question was clubbed with a question on appreciating “the role of Gandhiji in Indian National Movement.“ which analysts said was an apparent move to equate Chandrasekhar Rao with Mahatma Gandhi.

Another bizarre question which the SSC Class 8 students failed to answer was providing a solution to the burgeoning power crisis. “What advise do you suggest to overcome the power crisis in our state? “ was the question, which left both invigilators and students pulling their hair.

The questions for 10 marks each appeared in the Social Studies paper exams held last month. There was a spattering of similar questions on Telangana which left students bewildered, for instance seeking answer to “measures on developing the new state of Telangana into a golden state of Telangana.“

As students had never read nor were taught the topic in the classroom, a teacher said only two out of 175 students in his school attempted to answer the out-of-context questions.“How can you expect the students to answer the questions given out of syllabus? More alarmingly , the move appears to be an attempt to politicize education in favour of the ruling party ,“ said the teacher from a government high school, who did not wish to be named, fearing retribution. Another objective question for one mark asked students to name the assembly constituency of KCR.

That was not all, in the 100 marks question paper, 37 marks were entirely on KCR and Telangana politics, which almost all students failed to answer, the teacher said.

While Telangana district education authorities said they were pressured to include such questions, social activists were up in arms against the government for pushing the TRS agenda in education. “The TRS is already propagating the message, saying KCR is the ‘Father of Telangana’, and even calling him Mahatma who brought freedom for Telangana. While we can term it a political ploy, how can you explain the steps taken to distort question papers in favour of a political party?” asked Balakrishna Raju, a social activist form Medak. “It is nothing but an attempt to indoctrinate students in TRS ideology,” he added. Even question papers of Classes 9 and 10 contained questions related to KCR and his party. The Class 10 paper carried 10.5 marks on him and the 9th standard paper carried 1.5 marks directly related to Chandrasekhar Rao as political leader. An objective type question in Class 10 asked wards to identify the party symbol of the TRS. It contained questions about Telangana’s Formation Day, education minister G Jagadish Reddy and on finance minister Etela Rajender’s role.

Teachers are worried over the fact that most of the Class 8 students failed in the Social Studies paper as the questions were out of context, but department officials have asked them not to be liberal while evaluating the answer scripts.

District education officer (DEO) A Rajeswar Rao, however, found nothing wrong in the questions. “The students are expected to be strong in terms of general knowledge, and it is nothing wrong in asking them to answer the questions related to the chief minister of the state,” he told TOI.





G*od knows what are we heading to.


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> Even TDP is recruiting Congress members,most of TDP are ex-Congress members so there is nothing new in BJP recruiting some known faces as they hardly have any face in Andhra.
> One thing i can assure you is if the Kapu community in Andhra is wooed into joining BJP then BJP will challenge TDP in next elections due to their dominant demography in East and West Godavari Districts and Vizag areas.
> They earlier had expectations from Chiranjeevis PRP party but when he merged into Congress they lost hope,
> Now Pawan Kalyan seems to be intent on bringing the kapu community back into his party fold.
> 
> The entry of BJP into Andhra means the entry of RSS and sangh and it will be a change in Atmosphere where Congress and TDP were rivals for many decades.
> 
> 
> Of course Main target for BJP is Telangana much before Andhra, as People in Telangana are more pro-hindutva than Andhra people who take their own sweet time to get into such things.
> In TG, there is a urgent need to revamp its membership drive to stop MIM and Mulayam Singh Yadav, of TG and our Telangana Gandhi KCR from wrecking the state.
> 
> Did you see this? @AugenBlick
> Qs on KCR stumps students of Class 8
> 
> *Qs on KCR stumps students of Class 8*
> *
> BV Shivashankar
> 
> Hyderabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a blatant bid to politicize education, students of Class 8 taking the quarterly school exams in Medak, the home district of chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao, were asked to appreciate his role in the formation of Telangana.
> The students, needless to say , failed to answer the question, which read: “Explain the role of our CM K Chandrasekhar Rao in the formation of Telangana.“
> 
> This question was clubbed with a question on appreciating “the role of Gandhiji in Indian National Movement.“ which analysts said was an apparent move to equate Chandrasekhar Rao with Mahatma Gandhi.
> 
> Another bizarre question which the SSC Class 8 students failed to answer was providing a solution to the burgeoning power crisis. “What advise do you suggest to overcome the power crisis in our state? “ was the question, which left both invigilators and students pulling their hair.
> 
> The questions for 10 marks each appeared in the Social Studies paper exams held last month. There was a spattering of similar questions on Telangana which left students bewildered, for instance seeking answer to “measures on developing the new state of Telangana into a golden state of Telangana.“
> 
> As students had never read nor were taught the topic in the classroom, a teacher said only two out of 175 students in his school attempted to answer the out-of-context questions.“How can you expect the students to answer the questions given out of syllabus? More alarmingly , the move appears to be an attempt to politicize education in favour of the ruling party ,“ said the teacher from a government high school, who did not wish to be named, fearing retribution. Another objective question for one mark asked students to name the assembly constituency of KCR.
> 
> That was not all, in the 100 marks question paper, 37 marks were entirely on KCR and Telangana politics, which almost all students failed to answer, the teacher said.
> 
> While Telangana district education authorities said they were pressured to include such questions, social activists were up in arms against the government for pushing the TRS agenda in education. “The TRS is already propagating the message, saying KCR is the ‘Father of Telangana’, and even calling him Mahatma who brought freedom for Telangana. While we can term it a political ploy, how can you explain the steps taken to distort question papers in favour of a political party?” asked Balakrishna Raju, a social activist form Medak. “It is nothing but an attempt to indoctrinate students in TRS ideology,” he added. Even question papers of Classes 9 and 10 contained questions related to KCR and his party. The Class 10 paper carried 10.5 marks on him and the 9th standard paper carried 1.5 marks directly related to Chandrasekhar Rao as political leader. An objective type question in Class 10 asked wards to identify the party symbol of the TRS. It contained questions about Telangana’s Formation Day, education minister G Jagadish Reddy and on finance minister Etela Rajender’s role.
> 
> Teachers are worried over the fact that most of the Class 8 students failed in the Social Studies paper as the questions were out of context, but department officials have asked them not to be liberal while evaluating the answer scripts.
> 
> District education officer (DEO) A Rajeswar Rao, however, found nothing wrong in the questions. “The students are expected to be strong in terms of general knowledge, and it is nothing wrong in asking them to answer the questions related to the chief minister of the state,” he told TOI.
> 
> 
> View attachment 145015
> 
> 
> G*od knows what are we heading to.


LOL this is F*cked up hahahahah .... Telangana Razakaar party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> LOL this is F*cked up hahahahah .... Telangana Razakaar party


Totally f*cked up we are just seeing the trailer of the antics of KCR and people who voted for TRS out of sympathy for Telangana are now regretting their decision and which works well in favour of BJP as Congress is in ruins and only BJP is seen as a Pro-Telangana party while TDP carries the label of a Andhra party whose Chief and center resides in SeemaAndhra.

Btw, he also wants to introduce ethical studies to students, and that involves somehow whitewashing the nizam,razakars and claiming them as our brothers and painting how the Andhra people exploited Telangana people and how much we paid with our lives to get out of that tyrannical rule of Andhra people. 
Good lord!


----------



## abjktu

wolfschanzze said:


> Totally f*cked up we are just seeing the trailer of the antics of KCR and people who voted for TRS out of sympathy for Telangana are now regretting their decision and which works well in favour of BJP as Congress is in ruins and only BJP is seen as a Pro-Telangana party while TDP carries the label of a Andhra party whose Chief and center resides in SeemaAndhra.
> 
> Btw, he also wants to introduce ethical studies to students, and that involves somehow whitewashing the nizam,razakars and claiming them as our brothers and painting how the Andhra people exploited Telangana people and how much we paid with our lives to get out of that tyrannical rule of Andhra people.
> Good lord!


Urdu Muslims are only around 12% of the telegana population??... They are not a major vote bank or a strong group(except Hyderabad areas??)..Why your telegana parties are so much bothering about them,then??..Money??


----------



## wolfschanzze

abjktu said:


> Urdu Muslims are only around 12% of the telegana population??... They are not a major vote bank or a strong group(except Hyderabad areas??)..Why your telegana parties are so much bothering about them,then??..Money??


Muslim vote bank in old city hyderabad is big, so to win Mayor elections of hyderabad they need to woo them.
In TG they are not majority but TRS wants to woo even 3-4% of the Minority vote bank and combined with its rural TRS votes it will get majority seats.
Remember you dont need 50% vote share to exactly win in elections most of the times 20% will do.
All this love will dissipate once the internal revolt of TRS starts as time goes by already there are big cracks in TRS, he promised heaven to the TG supporters but gave them a hovel.So now everyone is after him and how will he handle them is for us to see in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> Even TDP is recruiting Congress members,most of TDP are ex-Congress members so there is nothing new in BJP recruiting some known faces as they hardly have any face in Andhra.
> One thing i can assure you is if the Kapu community in Andhra is wooed into joining BJP then BJP will challenge TDP in next elections due to their dominant demography in East and West Godavari Districts and Vizag areas.
> They earlier had expectations from Chiranjeevis PRP party but when he merged into Congress they lost hope,
> Now Pawan Kalyan seems to be intent on bringing the kapu community back into his party fold.
> 
> The entry of BJP into Andhra means the entry of RSS and sangh and it will be a change in Atmosphere where Congress and TDP were rivals for many decades.
> 
> 
> Of course Main target for BJP is Telangana much before Andhra, as People in Telangana are more pro-hindutva than Andhra people who take their own sweet time to get into such things.
> In TG, there is a urgent need to revamp its membership drive to stop MIM and Mulayam Singh Yadav, of TG and our Telangana Gandhi KCR from wrecking the state.



To be Honest TDP under Naidu is another 'Sickular' party, what makes it different is :-
1)It actually carries out development, in fact Naidu made development an election issue before Modi became CM.
2)Other secular parties would prefer having an Alliance with MIM,...unlike TDP. NTR was the first to castrate the Islamists of Hyderabad City, MIM started going pan-national only when TDP lost power.

Getting the Kapu vote isn't easy, first of all it is divided into many sub-castes(Setti Balijas, UC Kapus, Torupu Kapus etc.....). Infact some of these sub-castes hate each other more than they hate the Kammas(as my contact in AP claimed)

Also CBN has made many promises towards the Kapu community which voted for him this time, unlike previous elections.
If CBN fulfills all his promises towards them and gives more seats to their community, many of them could vote for him again.(though not as many as last time)

You must also not forget that a new vote-bank has emerged this election- "the Development vote-bank" which cares only about good-governance and development which CBN can provide.(in AP). Add to that the Farmer Vote-bank which is important in the above mentioned districts.If CBN fulfills that ridiculous Farm Loan waiver(which I disagree with), he will win the support of many farmers. And unlike last time when he forgot them, this time he won't be so naive.
Also there are chances that the Dalit vote-bank+Christian Vote-Bank could shift to either of the parties

Also let me remind you that defections/changing parties are VERY,VERY common in Telugu politics. This true for the members of TRS, Con,YSRCP, TDP,BJP, and the Communists. The only exception is possibly Lok Satta.[There are hundreds of examples for this for almost each party]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529574555367391232
And isn't BJP supposed to be the 'party with a difference'. Isn't it supposed to be pro-hindu, then why is it snatching members from that Evangelist missionary Party??
I am not a TDP fanboy, but in the Telugu states, I will support them over BJP in Telangana and AP.

By the way RSS has been in AP for a long,long time. My grandmother(who is Pro-RSS) used to tell me a lot about RSS which she learnt from her brothers(who were Swayamsewaks). RSS just didn't bother expanding here, I wonder where they were when the conversions began.

And let me end my post by saying
*" JAI NTR, JAI TDP"*!!!!!!!!!!! 
*" Dam@# You KCR" *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

@arp2041 @Jason bourne @Nair saab @Marxist @Rajaraja Chola @Contrarian 
Bloody Missionary !@#$@#


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527413861024931840

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> To be Honest TDP under Naidu is another 'Sickular' party, what makes it different is :-
> 1)It actually carries out development, in fact Naidu made development an election issue before Modi became CM.
> 2)Other secular parties would prefer having an Alliance with MIM,...unlike TDP. NTR was the first to castrate the Islamists of Hyderabad City, MIM started going pan-national only when TDP lost power.
> 
> Getting the Kapu vote isn't easy, first of all it is divided into many sub-castes(Setti Balijas, UC Kapus, Torupu Kapus etc.....). Infact some of these sub-castes hate each other more than they hate the Kammas(as my contact in AP claimed)
> 
> Also CBN has made many promises towards the Kapu community which voted for him this time, unlike previous elections.
> If CBN fulfills all his promises towards them and gives more seats to their community, many of them could vote for him again.(though not as many as last time)
> 
> You must also not forget that a new vote-bank has emerged this election- "the Development vote-bank" which cares only about good-governance and development which CBN can provide.(in AP). Add to that the Farmer Vote-bank which is important in the above mentioned districts.If CBN fulfills that ridiculous Farm Loan waiver(which I disagree with), he will win the support of many farmers. And unlike last time when he forgot them, this time he won't be so naive.
> Also there are chances that the Dalit vote-bank+Christian Vote-Bank could shift to either of the parties
> 
> Also let me remind you that defections/changing parties are VERY,VERY common in Telugu politics. This true for the members of TRS, Con,YSRCP, TDP,BJP, and the Communists. The only exception is possibly Lok Satta.[There are hundreds of examples for this for almost each party]
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529574555367391232
> And isn't BJP supposed to be the 'party with a difference'. Isn't it supposed to be pro-hindu, then why is it snatching members from that Evangelist missionary Party??
> I am not a TDP fanboy, but in the Telugu states, I will support them over BJP in Telangana and AP.
> 
> By the way RSS has been in AP for a long,long time. My grandmother(who is Pro-RSS) used to tell me a lot about RSS which she learnt from her brothers(who were Swayamsewaks). RSS just didn't bother expanding here, I wonder where they were when the conversions began.
> 
> And let me end my post by saying
> *" JAI NTR, JAI TDP"*!!!!!!!!!!!
> *" Dam@# You KCR" *


I agree what you say about CBN and he was the one who developed AP when all states were behind.I know NTR was the one who stopped communal riots in hyderabad or else every friday there would be a riot.So far it has been that way peacefully.
Kapus yes they have many sub-castes but they are all come under the caste kapus , just like Reddys have many sub sections and so do other castes.
Truth is they are not united ,majority of kapu and reddy were congress leader sand TDP was full with Kamma leaders before, now since Congress and is dead some are voting TDP and with the entry of BJP some will spill over besides Pawan Kalyan has big plans he didnt make the same mistake as his brother did instead of contesting election and splitting the vote he chose not to contest and put his support to TDP/BJP.
In next 5 years he will form the party,its still a long road ahead though.
CBN made some impossible promises i hardly believe anyone could fulfil them,regarding farmer loans etc. He went overbooard to match the rhetoric of KCR in promises.
yes development vote bank has emerged but still its in nascent stages.How BJP does development in centre will directly impact how BJP is viewed in AP and other states.
I really like a party like Lok satta party winning elections in both states.

RSS was there in AP but it has penetrated more in Telangana regions when compared to andhra.
Next 5 years they will notch up the recruitment and open new branches there soon, you have to understand that there was 10 year vacuum where UPA ruled and BJP , now with the emergence of leader like Namo things will be set in order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

abjktu said:


> Telegana telegus could or couldn't speak urdu language..but its not their mother tongue... Thats why they consider you as outsiders,i think..Religion has no role in it..
> We have around 25% Muslims in Kerala..but unlike you peoples,they are local converts and speaks local tongue Malayalam...



What do you mean by Outsiders??? Places like Hyderabad, Karimnagar etc where quite good number of muslims reside were built by Muslim kings aka Qutub Shahis etc. So even these so called Telugu natives cannot claim to be natives of these places as these places were mostly never inhabited. These natives started moving in here later on for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jason bourne

@Sidak whats the mood of delhi , kejriwal has any chance this time ?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Son of AAP MP from Fatehgarh Sahib in Punjab displayed same rotten VIP brat behaviour when caught by police for speaking on mobile phone while driving in car with red beacon. Tu jaanta nahi mera baap MP hai? He was later challaned for illigal usage of red beacon, talking on mobile phone while driving. 
According to Supreme Court an MP is not entitled to read beacon light on vehicle. 





Son of AAP MP from Fatehgarh Sahib in Punjab displayed same rotten VIP brat behaviour when caught by police for speaking on mobile phone while driving. Tu jaanta nahi mera baap MP hai? Also, notice the red beacon light and broad strip screaming 'Member of Parliament.' An MP is not entitled to read beacon light on vehicle! Hum laal batti waali gaadi nahi lenge ji... | Veooz 360
AAP Elected Member Punjab Son - Imgur

Now lets see how feku bhagats whack aaptards on this issue

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

Jason bourne said:


> @Sidak whats the mood of delhi , kejriwal has any chance this time ?



Now they have strong base in delhi but they can not create wave of change that they created last time. Still muslims are their major vote bank.
They are still not able to justify people their 49 days run away show.


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> @Sidak whats the mood of delhi , kejriwal has any chance this time ?



anything is possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> anything is possible





Yeh just read punjabs AAP mp's sons karnama


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Son of AAP MP from Fatehgarh Sahib in Punjab displayed same rotten VIP brat behaviour when caught by police fo





Jason bourne said:


> Yeh just read punjabs AAP mp's sons karnama




so?

have u read Punjab BJP ministers karnama????

he might be going to jail

more over did that road mantry who was not wearing helmet named something like nitin gadbarkari or something like that ....was he fined or not????...

u shall also read the rxn of Punjab AAP chief if u r talking about somebodies karnama


----------



## Android

BJP should have tried delaying Delhi election even further and concentrated more on J&K and also mineral rich Jharkhand. Why does Delhi being so small and politically irrelevant state generates soo much noise is beyond my understanding.


----------



## HariPrasad

Prometheus said:


> so was it 100 days or 150 days to bring back black money???
> 
> i think Rajnath Singh (then BJP president ) had said something like that
> 
> Will bring back black money in 100 days: BJP chief Rajnath Singh | Zee News




Congress had promised to bring back black money in 2009 election. Ultimately it did the treaties to protect the black money.


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> more over did that road mantry who was not wearing helmet named something like nitin gadbarkari or something like that ....was he fined or not????



Before bashing someone go read about his achievements as road transport minister in Maharashtras first BJP-SS government particularly Mumbai-Pune expressway. He is extremely capable guy unlike others who only specialize in holding Dharnas and probably best choice in the country for handling the post he has been assigned. Best was he got Kejirival begging him for a compromise in Criminal Defamation case LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> Before bashing someone go read about his achievements as road transport minister in Maharashtras first BJP-SS government particularly Mumbai-Pune expressway. He is extremely capable guy unlike others who only specialize in holding Dharnas and probably best choice in the country for handling the post he has been assigned. Best was he got Kejirival begging him for a compromise in Criminal Defamation case LOL.




ok theek hai

thats funny ........you are not required to consider laws of the land if u had done a good job as minister in SS-BJP govt some 10 yrs ago ..... logic of @Android

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> ok theek hai



I am feeling, after few months you will reemerge as the supporter of some other new political party.


----------



## Prometheus

Rahul Gandhi names anti-Sikh riots accused Tytler, Sajjan Kumar in Delhi poll panel - IBNLive

rahul baby at his best


----------



## Android

I really wanna see a Non-Muslim CM of Kashmir this time. Doesn't matter whether he's a Pandit, Dogra, Sikh or Ladakhi Buddhist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

There is rumour that manoher parikker could be the next defence minister of iindia ....


----------



## temp1994

Android said:


> BJP should have tried delaying Delhi election even further and concentrated more on J&K and also mineral rich Jharkhand. Why does Delhi being so small and politically irrelevant state generates soo much noise is beyond my understanding.




Jharkhand is even more important in view of " Evangelist offensive " rolling out in Jharkhand and Andhra. BJP government in Jharkhand could stop this soul trading.



Jason bourne said:


> There is rumour that manoher parikker could be the next defence minister of iindia ....




BJP should not cannibalize on it's state units for filling Central government posts. Strong regional leadership is strength of BJP over Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

"Secular" NDTV giving doomsday prophesies even when economy is doing well

Sensex Hits 28,000: Why You Should Turn Cautious - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> I agree what you say about CBN and he was the one who developed AP when all states were behind.I know NTR was the one who stopped communal riots in hyderabad or else every friday there would be a riot.So far it has been that way peacefully.
> *Kapus yes they have many sub-castes but they are all come under the caste kapus , just like Reddys have many sub sections and so do other castes.*
> Truth is they are not united ,majority of kapu and reddy were congress leader sand TDP was full with Kamma leaders before, now since Congress and is dead some are voting TDP and with the entry of BJP some will spill over besides Pawan Kalyan has big plans he didnt make the same mistake as his brother did instead of contesting election and splitting the vote he chose not to contest and put his support to TDP/BJP.
> In next 5 years he will form the party,its still a long road ahead though.
> CBN made some impossible promises i hardly believe anyone could fulfil them,regarding farmer loans etc. He went overbooard to match the rhetoric of KCR in promises.
> yes development vote bank has emerged but still its in nascent stages.How BJP does development in centre will directly impact how BJP is viewed in AP and other states.
> I really like a party like Lok satta party winning elections in both states.
> 
> RSS was there in AP but it has penetrated more in Telangana regions when compared to andhra.
> *Next 5 years they will notch up the recruitment and open new branches there soon, you have to understand that there was 10 year vacuum where UPA ruled and BJP , now with the emergence of leader like Namo things will be set in order.*



You are right on most of what you have anna.

But you must remember that their is intense rivalry b/w some Kapu sub-castes. I heard that in some constituencies, if Setti balijas voted for YSRCP, UC Kapus voted for TDP and so on. I don't expect them to forget this rivalry all of a sudden and suddenly come together and vote as one big caste together.

And regarding the 'development' vote -bank, these people are not as ignorant as the common voter who take liquor and cash for votes. They are quite sensible and aware. BJP doing development in centre will help in those states where there is no other development oriented party.(but not in AP)
The members of this votebank in AP will vote- Modi for PM and Naidu for CM.(Emphasis on individual,not party)

But I think we both have failed to account for the 'liquor/cash for votes' votebank. They are the most unpredictable vote-bank in my opinion. They end up playing an important role in the rural and semi-urban areas.

And regarding RSS, they had many chances to grow in AP, but they just ignored them. The fact that the have not grown in AP is inexcusable and is totally their fault alone.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> You are right on most of what you have anna.
> 
> But you must remember that their is intense rivalry b/w some Kapu sub-castes. I heard that in some constituencies, if Setti balijas voted for YSRCP, UC Kapus voted for TDP and so on. I don't expect them to forget this rivalry all of a sudden and suddenly come together and vote as one big caste together.
> 
> And regarding the 'development' vote -bank, these people are not as ignorant as the common voter who take liquor and cash for votes. They are quite sensible and aware. BJP doing development in centre will help in those states where there is no other development oriented party.(but not in AP)
> The members of this votebank in AP will vote- Modi for PM and Naidu for CM.(Emphasis on individual,not party)
> 
> But I think we both have failed to account for the 'liquor/cash for votes' votebank. They are the most unpredictable vote-bank in my opinion. They end up playing an important role in the rural and semi-urban areas.
> 
> And regarding RSS, they had many chances to grow in AP, but they just ignored them. The fact that the have not grown in AP is inexcusable and is totally their fault alone.


You are right there are kapu leaders in tdp and ysrcp,thats because they were recruited that way,there was one leader called Vangaveeti ranga of vijayawada in Congress and he united the whole kapu vote bank,he was assasinated by TDP who feared the shift of power to Congress that was in 80's since then there has not been any leader to unify them, they see that hope in pawan kalyan.
But let's see what future holds.
Besides Kapu and Kamma were both part of Vijayanagara kingdom, only after its destruction did they split into two castes.
I hope with literacy the liquor/cash vote bank will vanish.this election proved one thing due to their hate of Congress they discared the liquor/cash offered by congress i hope this trend keeps up.

Coming to RSS, yes it somewhat ignored Andhra,but that was due to the dominant rule of congress in those areas.But yes they are now recruiting full steam.



Prometheus said:


> Rahul Gandhi names anti-Sikh riots accused Tytler, Sajjan Kumar in Delhi poll panel - IBNLive
> 
> rahul baby at his best


Thats a self goal for the already battered Congress in Delhi


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> You are right there are kapu leaders in tdp and ysrcp,thats because they were recruited that way,there was one leader called Vangaveeti ranga of vijayawada in Congress and he united the whole kapu vote bank,he was assasinated by TDP who feared the shift of power to Congress that was in 80's since then there has not been any leader to unify them, they see that hope in pawan kalyan.
> But let's see what future holds.
> Besides Kapu and Kamma were both part of Vijayanagara kingdom, only after its destruction did they split into two castes.
> *I hope with literacy the liquor/cash vote bank will vanish.this election proved one thing due to their hate of Congress they discared the liquor/cash offered by congress i hope this trend keeps up.*
> 
> Coming to RSS, yes it somewhat ignored Andhra,but that was due to the dominant rule of congress in those areas.But yes they are now recruiting full steam.


Yep, let's wait and watch for some time then discuss about AP again,[ we can waste some time on bashing KCR]

But to be honest until Pawan makes the TOTAL transition to a politican, his political carrier won't grow. And even if he makes the transition, I doubt whether all the Kapus can be united as one single group.

People rejected liquor from Congress... but they accepted liquor from YSRCP and TDP.[ By the way in some places Congress didn't have the cadre to distribute liquor]
If you ask me literacy isn't the solution, but what we need is proper awareness among the people on the dangers of alcohol.

And by the way, even when NTR was around or when BJP was in an alliance with TDP. RSS didn't bother expanding.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> Yep, let's wait and watch for some time then discuss about AP again,[ we can waste some time on bashing KCR]
> 
> But to be honest until Pawan makes the TOTAL transition to a politican, his political carrier won't grow. And even if he makes the transition, I doubt whether all the Kapus can be united as one single group.
> 
> People rejected liquor from Congress... but they accepted liquor from YSRCP and TDP.[ By the way in some places Congress didn't have the cadre to distribute liquor]
> If you ask me literacy isn't the solution, but what we need is proper awareness among the people on the dangers of alcohol.
> 
> And by the way, even when NTR was around or when BJP was in an alliance with TDP. RSS didn't bother expanding.


I would tell the voters to take the liquor and cash and vote for Development. 
That would throw a spanner in those who think they can buy votes using cash/liquor.

In future Pawan Kalyan might be allied or absorbed into BJP as Modi is mighty impressed with his support and following.So watch out


----------



## JanjaWeed

Manohar Parikkar is going to be new defence minister?
@arp2041 

मोदी मंत्रिमंडल में पर्रिकर को रक्षामंत्री बनाए जाने की अटकलें


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> I* would tell the voters to take the liquor and cash and vote for Development.
> That would throw a spanner in those who think they can buy votes using cash/liquor.*
> 
> In future Pawan Kalyan might be allied or absorbed into BJP as Modi is mighty impressed with his support and following.So watch out


That can't always work unfortunately, have heard rumors that in some constituencies, candidate promises X bottles before election and X bottles after election

Yep Modi wants Pawan in the BJP. Pawan can not only get Kapu youth votes, but he is one of the few telugu netas who have a mass base in both the Telugu states.
Also Pawan must become a full-time neta if he wants to get somewhere in Politics

The question is will Venkaiah Naidu allow that to happen?? After all he has a stranglehold over the BJP in AP. He wouldn't want any competitors there.



JanjaWeed said:


> Manohar Parikkar is going to be new defence minister?
> @arp2041
> 
> मोदी मंत्रिमंडल में पर्रिकर को रक्षामंत्री बनाए जाने की अटकलें


@Abingdonboy @sancho 

It will be a very good move, but it will end up with Goa loosing a very Good CM. I personally don't think it will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Manohar Parikkar is going to be new defence minister?
> @arp2041
> 
> मोदी मंत्रिमंडल में पर्रिकर को रक्षामंत्री बनाए जाने की अटकलें



No mate, i don't think so..........

Instead I heard that they wan't to bring V raje from Raj to center as Raj going in a Mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> That can't always work unfortunately, have heard rumors that in some constituencies, candidate promises X bottles before election and X bottles after election
> 
> Yep Modi wants Pawan in the BJP. Pawan can not only get Kapu youth votes, but he is one of the few telugu netas who have a mass base in both the Telugu states.
> Also Pawan must become a full-time neta if he wants to get somewhere in Politics
> 
> The question is will Venkaiah Naidu allow that to happen?? After all he has a stranglehold over the BJP in AP. He wouldn't want any competitors there.
> .


Venkaiah Naidu cannot stop Pawan Kalyan from joining BJP if Modi says so.
Yes He can galvanize the support in both states particularly in the youth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> Venkaiah Naidu cannot stop Pawan Kalyan from joining BJP if Modi says so.
> Yes He can galvanize the support in both states particularly in the youth.


Yep, VN may not be able to stop it. But he can delay it and make things go from good to bad for Pawan. . Almost all the leaders of BJP in AP and some in Telangana are loyal to him.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> No mate, i don't think so..........
> 
> Instead I heard that they wan't to bring V raje from Raj to center as Raj going in a Mess.


Oh OK. But Vasundara Raje won't be content with any meaningless ministry. She would want a big bang portfolio. I'm not too keen on her taking over any significant ministry at the center. Somehow I have my own suspicion about this woman.


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh OK. But Vasundara Raje won't be content with any meaningless ministry. She would want a big bang portfolio. I'm not too keen on her taking over any significant ministry at the center. Somehow I have my own suspicion about this woman.



I think it's right, MP will be the new DM but then who will be the Goa CM?


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> I think it's right, MP will be the new DM but then who will be the Goa CM?




Rajendra Arlekar to be Goa s new CM..
Manohar Parikkar to be allevated as Defence Minister..


----------



## Prometheus

Punjab govt has led Punjab to its doom .............no economic activities left in punjab ..............now with reduction in prices of petrol and diesel....govt lost 3000 crores of tax money ( VAT on petroleum products is second biggest source for income for Punjab govt.)

Punjab govt has defaulted on payments to coal suppliers ....so they have stopped sending coals ......power plants are shut down .

on even that Central govt cancelled projects for 1400 crore on basis that Punjab govt was unable to complete previous projects .....LOLWA .

funny thing ......Badal have already did inaguration of these projects with his fekunama neev pathar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Jagdish Tytler, Sajjan Kumar in Rahul Gandhi's Delhi team? Congress says no | Zee News

@Abingdonboy @Sidak that's SECULAR congress for you!!!

@JanjaWeed


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Jagdish Tytler, Sajjan Kumar in Rahul Gandhi's Delhi team? Congress says no | Zee News
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Sidak that's SECULAR congress for you!!!
> 
> @JanjaWeed


vinash kale vipreet buddhi. Pappu is hell bent in writing Congress party's obituary!


----------



## saurav

arp2041 said:


> Jagdish Tytler, Sajjan Kumar in Rahul Gandhi's Delhi team? Congress says no | Zee News
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Sidak that's SECULAR congress for you!!!
> 
> @JanjaWeed



This looks like a plan to transfer Sikh votes to AAP. Very cunning. Modi should announce the formation of SIT in '84 ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Mamata says will not let BJP displace Bangladeshi immigrants Mamata breaks her silence on Burdwan blasts, says will not let BJP displace Bangladeshi immigrants - IBNLive #BurdwanBlast"

Wow....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

^^"The militants came here in 2007. Who was in power then? Not all Bangladeshi immigrants are terrorists. They are very much Indian citizens," she said.

#JihadiDidi


----------



## Sahasranama

SarthakGanguly said:


> ^^"The militants came here in 2007. Who was in power then? Not all Bangladeshi immigrants are terrorists. They are very much Indian citizens," she said.
> 
> #JihadiDidi



Bangladeshi immigrants are Indian citizens ?  ............ has Mumtaz Banerjee decided to annex Bangladesh ?



Darmashkian said:


> You are right on most of what you have anna.
> 
> But you must remember that their is intense rivalry b/w some Kapu sub-castes. I heard that in some constituencies, if Setti balijas voted for YSRCP, UC Kapus voted for TDP and so on. I don't expect them to forget this rivalry all of a sudden and suddenly come together and vote as one big caste together.
> 
> And regarding the 'development' vote -bank, these people are not as ignorant as the common voter who take liquor and cash for votes. They are quite sensible and aware. BJP doing development in centre will help in those states where there is no other development oriented party.(but not in AP)
> The members of this votebank in AP will vote- Modi for PM and Naidu for CM.(Emphasis on individual,not party)
> 
> But I think we both have failed to account for the 'liquor/cash for votes' votebank. They are the most unpredictable vote-bank in my opinion. They end up playing an important role in the rural and semi-urban areas.
> 
> And regarding RSS, they had many chances to grow in AP, but they just ignored them. The fact that the have not grown in AP is inexcusable and is totally their fault alone.



Andhra Pradesh, Telengana, Tamil Nadu and Kerala need VHP more than RSS. 

RSS is more suitable for the North, for the south VHP is the better bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

The_Showstopper said:


> What do you mean by Outsiders??? Places like Hyderabad, Karimnagar etc where quite good number of muslims reside were built by Muslim kings aka Qutub Shahis etc. So even these so called Telugu natives cannot claim to be natives of these places as these places were mostly never inhabited. These natives started moving in here later on for obvious reasons.


You may be right.I don't know much about andra or telegana...But now telegu peoples are in majority..They are even viewing their own telegu speaking Christians with suspicion(just look through the post of telegana PDF members here)..Then,How could it be possible for them to tolerate or like an urdu speaking group like you??..

I think its mainly your own fault..Why you guys keeps voting for anti nationals,anti Hindu like owasi and his party??..This will only alienate your community from the largely telegu population...


----------



## arp2041

Fearing BJP wrath, Robert Vadra winds down businesses in Rajasthan, Haryana - Firstbiz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530256080782118912


----------



## Darmashkian

Sahasranama said:


> Bangladeshi immigrants are Indian citizens ?  ............ has Mumtaz Banerjee decided to annex Bangladesh ?
> 
> 
> 
> Andhra Pradesh, Telengana, Tamil Nadu and Kerala need VHP more than RSS.
> 
> RSS is more suitable for the North, for the south VHP is the better bet.



@wolfschanzze 
If you personally ask me, Telangana needs both of them VHP and RSS.

And RSS needs to communicate more in other regional languages (if not English) to those who don't know Hindi, if it wants to expand in the South.

AP as of now needs VHP and the other Hindu organisations more than RSS.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> @wolfschanzze
> If you personally ask me, Telangana needs both of them VHP and RSS.
> 
> And RSS needs to communicate more in other regional languages (if not English) to those who don't know Hindi, if it wants to expand in the South.
> 
> AP as of now needs VHP and the other Hindu organisations more than RSS.


There are dozens of hindu organizations in Hyderabad starting from VHP,RSS,Hindu Vahini,Bajarang DAL, sHIV SENA etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

This man is JUST power hungry..................................................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530261952006610944
@JanjaWeed @jha @Sidak you would love this.


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> There are dozens of hindu organizations in Hyderabad starting from VHP,RSS,Hindu Vahini,Bajarang DAL, sHIV SENA etc.



Yep, but only in Hyderabad. They need to expand more vigorously in the rest of Telangana, the missionaries aren't done with AP, but the' secular' govt. in Telangana must be giving them a lot of confidence.

They have already started converting poor Hindus in rural Telangana, we need Dharmic organisations there to stop them,

By the way, I didn't know that SS had a presence in Telangana, especially in Hyderabad.


----------



## The_Showstopper

abjktu said:


> You may be right.I don't know much about andra or telegana...But now telegu peoples are in majority..They are even viewing their own telegu speaking Christians with suspicion(just look through the post of telegana PDF members here)..Then,How could it be possible for them to tolerate or like an urdu speaking group like you??..
> 
> I think its mainly your own fault..Why you guys keeps voting for anti nationals,anti Hindu like owasi and his party??..This will only alienate your community from the largely telegu population...



Let me tell you mate that according to the present demographics, muslims in Hyderabad constitute 42% of the total population and just 3-4 decades ago Hindus were a minority in Hyderabad but after continuous migration of mostly people from Andhra and other states, their present tally stands at somewhere around 54%. So they telling us that we are outsiders makes no sense and infact hypocritical. If they are not happy with us, they are free to leave.

The way you consider BJP as your saviours, same is considered about AIMIM by many muslims in Hyderabad. On one hand BJP has the likes of Yogi, Amit Shah etc on the other hand they have Akbar Owaisi's etc. There are many among the muslims who want to kick this Owaisi company but they are silenced by others by pointing out at the scum in "nationalist" groups. So the feeling is mutual and is reciprocated evenly.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> This man is JUST power hungry..................................................
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530261952006610944
> @JanjaWeed @jha @Sidak you would love this.



This guy is in serious trouble in his own constituency. Thats why he keeps taking Jagdish Mukhi's name as his opponent.

I would not support Kiran Bedi as BJP's CM candidate as there will be a severe blowback from BJP's own leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530232713890897921


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> This man is JUST power hungry..................................................
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530261952006610944
> @JanjaWeed @jha @Sidak you would love this.


Goes to show Kejriwal's present state of mind. Guy is desperate not to be presented as counter to NaMo. He is realising the fact that the wind is still blowing towards Modi & his sympathizers.. & hence this new nautanki! His 49 days fame has come to an end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Can anybody tell me why the whole of MSM, news papers, talk shows, online forums always talk about AAP and Delhi Elections? It is a tiny city with miniscule population as compared to Maharashtra/ Bihar/ WB/UP. Hell, the Delhi government is not a even a proper state government as many rights are with the Central government.


----------



## Sahasranama

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530232713890897921



He he looks like a congress man, act like a congress man, he must be a congress man. ............ but turns out he is BJP delhi president

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Tridibans said:


> Can anybody tell me why the whole of MSM, news papers, talk shows, online forums always talk about AAP and Delhi Elections? It is a tiny city with miniscule population as compared to Maharashtra/ Bihar/ WB/UP. Hell, the Delhi government is not a even a proper state government as many rights are with the Central government.




its capital .....and most of news channels are based there


----------



## The Great One

Tridibans said:


> Can anybody tell me why the whole of MSM, news papers, talk shows, online forums always talk about AAP and Delhi Elections? It is a tiny city with miniscule population as compared to Maharashtra/ Bihar/ WB/UP. Hell, the Delhi government is not a even a proper state government as many rights are with the Central government.


There was hope that we'd finally have a non-corrupt political party (Yes BJP is considered corrupt) that would be the future of Indian politics. Arvind Kerjriwal was a cool guy back then enjoying tremendous support from the netizens except for Congis and Namo Bhakts. It was one of the most impressive campaigns of all time which led to a complete newcomer winning 30% of votes. Unfortunately AK-49's incompetency destroyed it all, although I still think we should give them a chance to mature. 

Today the media is just locked in Inertia and despite all the vitriol against AAP, they still have support on the ground and a lot of people who didn't vote for them the last time because it was untested/new/deemed incapable of winning many seats will vote for it after its last showing. Although a lot of old voters will shift to BJP.


----------



## Sahasranama

The Great One said:


> There was hope that we'd finally have a non-corrupt political party (Yes BJP is considered corrupt) that would be the future of Indian politics. Arvind Kerjriwal was a cool guy back then enjoying tremendous support from the netizens except for Congis and Namo Bhakts. It was one of the most impressive campaigns of all time which led to a complete newcomer winning 30% of votes. Unfortunately AK-49's incompetency destroyed it all, although I still think we should give them a chance to mature.
> 
> Today the media is just locked in Inertia and despite all the vitriol against AAP, they still have support on the ground and a lot of people who didn't vote for them the last time because it was untested/new/deemed incapable of winning many seats will vote for it after its last showing. Although a lot of old voters will shift to BJP.



You are Naive to think AAP will not be corrupt. Yes it MAY be less corrupt than the Delhi BJP today, but that will not last long. Especially when its in power. 

AAP is a party without any ideology, so what will happen is that lust for power will soon fill up that vacuum and become its ideology and then lust for money will overcome lust for power and then it will be congress all over again. 

This path of evolution is almost CERTAIN. 

Delhi BJP OTOH will always work under the supervision of Modi and the RSS, both totally incorruptible. That is also a certainty. I am sorry to say, but delhi BJP continues to be a better bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> This guy is in serious trouble in his own constituency. Thats why he keeps taking Jagdish Mukhi's name as his opponent.
> 
> I would not support Kiran Bedi as BJP's CM candidate as there will be a severe blowback from BJP's own leaders.




a question ......Did BJP led MCD really spent 12 crore for making a website????

and why were u banned??? Jaitley jeeta kya??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> Yep, but only in Hyderabad. They need to expand more vigorously in the rest of Telangana, the missionaries aren't done with AP, but the' secular' govt. in Telangana must be giving them a lot of confidence.
> 
> They have already started converting poor Hindus in rural Telangana, we need Dharmic organisations there to stop them,
> 
> By the way, I didn't know that SS had a presence in Telangana, especially in Hyderabad.


Yes SS is in Hyderabad i know many people who are in SS.
Missionary menace will be dealt in AP now that YSR is gone and CBN is in charge.
While TG we cannot say until secular TRS owns up.


----------



## abjktu

The_Showstopper said:


> Let me tell you mate that according to the present demographics, muslims in Hyderabad constitute 42% of the total population and just 3-4 decades ago Hindus were a minority in Hyderabad but after continuous migration of mostly people from Andhra and other states, their present tally stands at somewhere around 54%. So they telling us that we are outsiders makes no sense and infact hypocritical. If they are not happy with us, they are free to leave.
> 
> The way you consider BJP as your saviours, same is considered about AIMIM by many muslims in Hyderabad. On one hand BJP has the likes of Yogi, Amit Shah etc on the other hand they have Akbar Owaisi's etc. There are many among the muslims who want to kick this Owaisi company but they are silenced by others by pointing out at the scum in "nationalist" groups. So the feeling is mutual and is reciprocated evenly.


I am talking about the whole of the telagana state..Currently you are only 10-12% right??..So you must respect the sentimence of the majority(even if its bad and wrong or hurts your religion,sorry).We should accept the reality...Religious fundamentalism is on rise in India..Many are brainwashed to hate their own brothers in the name of religion..We can't do nothing. But still minorities are living far more safer and happier in India than many other neighboring nations...
Owasi,asam khan,yogi,togadia,amit shat all are same feathers...They want power and money,These peoples are preying ones blind belief and sows hatred in the minds of people...They will go down to any extent for that..We should be more careful...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=707067609380223





 oh my god .....Badals are turned into laughing stock


----------



## wolfschanzze

JanjaWeed said:


> Goes to show Kejriwal's present state of mind. Guy is desperate not to be presented as counter to NaMo. He is realising the fact that the wind is still blowing towards Modi & his sympathizers.. & hence this new nautanki! His 49 days fame has come to an end.


Once AAP loses this election they are finished and with it the Leftists intellectuals/ngo'S /Foreign Powers last ditch attempt to put up any resistance to Namo and right wing, so this a much bigger battle than Congress,as Congress and secularist ideology stems from these so called Leftist Intellectuals, finish them off for good and you effectively finish the Secular and Communal vote bank politics once and for all.
Once it's done all secular parties will fall in line and start ditching minority vote bank politics and in effect become Right of Center.
I am happy BJP has all preparations in place and they are ready for elections and with Namo Addressing the rallies AAP is dead!


----------



## lightoftruth

http://www.aamaadmiparty.org/modi-for-pm-kejriwal-for-cm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

lightoftruth said:


> http://www.aamaadmiparty.org/modi-for-pm-kejriwal-for-cm




Removed succesful U turn again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Jason bourne said:


> Removed succesful U turn again


entire video is their.


----------



## Jason bourne

lightoftruth said:


> entire video is their.



Cant see the link


----------



## lightoftruth

Jason bourne said:


> Cant see the link


they removed it from their channel,someone downloaded it ,here it is

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

lightoftruth said:


> they removed it from their channel,someone downloaded it ,here it is



Everything is removed ...lols


----------



## JanjaWeed

lightoftruth said:


> they removed it from their channel,someone downloaded it ,here it is


hahaha... AAP & Kejri is trying to steal Modi from the BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha... AAP & Kejri is trying to steal Modi from the BJP!


Terribly backfired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

lightoftruth said:


> Terribly backfired.




Delhi to gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Jason bourne said:


> Everything is removed ...lols


Modi for PM, Arvind for CM slogan backfires on AAP website : North, News - India Today


----------



## Dash

Buffalo on airport runway, is this your model of development? Nitish asks Modi - The Times of India

PATNA: Former chief minister of Bihar, Nitish Kumar, on Friday slammed Prime Minister Narendra Modi for drum beating 'Gujarat model of development' and cited an incident of a buffalo hitting a plane at Surat airport to highlight the truth of development in the western state.

Strongly contesting portrayal of development in Gujarat during the Lok Sabha elections which created an impression, particularly among the younger generation, as "if towns of Gujarat have even gone ahead of Japan", Kumar cited the incident of collision of a buffalo with a flight with 146 passengers on board at Surat on Thursday on his Facebook account.

"By grace of God a big accident was averted at Surat airport last night," he said putting a picture of a buffalo alongside the comment.

*READ ALSO

SpiceJet says stray animals 'growing menace' at airports, suspends Surat flights*

*Narrow escape for 170 Delhi-bound passengers at Surat airport*

He also drew the attention of filmstar Amitabh Bachchan to the incident as the actor has been advertising the tourism potential of Gujarat.

"Through photoshop of the portrayal of development in Gujarat, BJP befooled people in the general election," said the JD(U) leader.

"What was the buffalo doing at the airport in the state which claims surpassing all milestones of development? Had it been election times Facebook and Twitter would have been splashed with information that Gujarat has such advanced airports where even a buffalo could ride an aeroplane or Modijee has generated buffalo through genetic engineering which could board a running flight," he said sarcastically.

"Advertisement of Gujarat tourism could have come on social media by now showing Bollywood actor Amitabh Bachchan is making a journey from Surat with a buffalo sitting on the adjacent seat with the star saying "ur ke dekho bhains ke saath kucch din gujaro Gujarat mein (enjoy flying with buffalo, spend some days in Gujarat)," he said in the mocking remarks.


"Modijee could have said he has developed dairy to the extent that fresh milk and tea made out of it is available on board the flight," he said.

"Buck would not have stopped here. BJP in Uttar Pradesh would have roared that buffalo has 56 inch chest and party leaders in Bihar would have convened a press conference to allege that buffalo in Bihar has lagged behind to Gujarat due to Nitish Kumar," he jokingly said.


___________________________________________

*Nitish Kumar is Digvijay Singh part 2!! What a clown!!*


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> http://www.aamaadmiparty.org/modi-for-pm-kejriwal-for-cm


Seriously ?? heights of desperation !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Dash said:


> Buffalo on airport runway, is this your model of development? Nitish asks Modi - The Times of India
> 
> PATNA: Former chief minister of Bihar, Nitish Kumar, on Friday slammed Prime Minister Narendra Modi for drum beating 'Gujarat model of development' and cited an incident of a buffalo hitting a plane at Surat airport to highlight the truth of development in the western state.
> 
> Strongly contesting portrayal of development in Gujarat during the Lok Sabha elections which created an impression, particularly among the younger generation, as "if towns of Gujarat have even gone ahead of Japan", Kumar cited the incident of collision of a buffalo with a flight with 146 passengers on board at Surat on Thursday on his Facebook account.
> 
> "By grace of God a big accident was averted at Surat airport last night," he said putting a picture of a buffalo alongside the comment.
> 
> *READ ALSO
> 
> SpiceJet says stray animals 'growing menace' at airports, suspends Surat flights*
> 
> *Narrow escape for 170 Delhi-bound passengers at Surat airport*
> 
> He also drew the attention of filmstar Amitabh Bachchan to the incident as the actor has been advertising the tourism potential of Gujarat.
> 
> "Through photoshop of the portrayal of development in Gujarat, BJP befooled people in the general election," said the JD(U) leader.
> 
> "What was the buffalo doing at the airport in the state which claims surpassing all milestones of development? Had it been election times Facebook and Twitter would have been splashed with information that Gujarat has such advanced airports where even a buffalo could ride an aeroplane or Modijee has generated buffalo through genetic engineering which could board a running flight," he said sarcastically.
> 
> "Advertisement of Gujarat tourism could have come on social media by now showing Bollywood actor Amitabh Bachchan is making a journey from Surat with a buffalo sitting on the adjacent seat with the star saying "ur ke dekho bhains ke saath kucch din gujaro Gujarat mein (enjoy flying with buffalo, spend some days in Gujarat)," he said in the mocking remarks.
> 
> 
> "Modijee could have said he has developed dairy to the extent that fresh milk and tea made out of it is available on board the flight," he said.
> 
> "Buck would not have stopped here. BJP in Uttar Pradesh would have roared that buffalo has 56 inch chest and party leaders in Bihar would have convened a press conference to allege that buffalo in Bihar has lagged behind to Gujarat due to Nitish Kumar," he jokingly said.
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> *Nitish Kumar is Digvijay Singh part 2!! What a clown!!*



JFK runway in new york gets blocked by Turtles

Wandering Turtles Clog Runways at Kennedy Airport | NBC New York

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

abjktu said:


> I am talking about the whole of the telagana state..Currently you are only 10-12% right??..So you must respect the sentimence of the majority(even if its bad and wrong or hurts your religion,sorry).We should accept the reality...Religious fundamentalism is on rise in India..Many are brainwashed to hate their own brothers in the name of religion..We can't do nothing. But still minorities are living far more safer and happier in India than many other neighboring nations...
> Owasi,asam khan,yogi,togadia,amit shat all are same feathers...They want power and money,These peoples are preying ones blind belief and sows hatred in the minds of people...They will go down to any extent for that..We should be more careful...



It is 16%. But that shouldn't matter as Indian constitution grants every individual citizen equal rights so why this majority/minority? Respect should be mutual and so shall all the rights and responsibilities of all citizens. Yet there already are laws in India which look after the sentiments of Hindus such as ban on Cow slaughter, ban on religious conversions in some states etc, but is their a ban on pork? No right.... So its not that the sentiments of Hindu community is not taken care of. Our neighbour does not claim to be a secular democracy hence we can't compare our country with them. I think its our mistake that we let these dorks(likes of Owaisi's & Yogi's) get over our minds.


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## jha

^^ Bhai .. Gujrat mein fir se riots hone lage..?


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> ^^ Bhai .. Gujrat mein fir se riots hone lage..?


 

Haan


----------



## Mr.UTurn

jha said:


> ^^ Bhai .. Gujrat mein fir se riots hone lage..?


But the "Hitler of Hate" is not there?? lol 
Seculars in a twist


----------



## MST

Dash said:


> Buffalo on airport runway, is this your model of development? Nitish asks Modi - The Times of India
> 
> PATNA: Former chief minister of Bihar, Nitish Kumar, on Friday slammed Prime Minister Narendra Modi for drum beating 'Gujarat model of development' and cited an incident of a buffalo hitting a plane at Surat airport to highlight the truth of development in the western state.
> 
> Strongly contesting portrayal of development in Gujarat during the Lok Sabha elections which created an impression, particularly among the younger generation, as "if towns of Gujarat have even gone ahead of Japan", Kumar cited the incident of collision of a buffalo with a flight with 146 passengers on board at Surat on Thursday on his Facebook account.
> 
> "By grace of God a big accident was averted at Surat airport last night," he said putting a picture of a buffalo alongside the comment.
> 
> *READ ALSO
> 
> SpiceJet says stray animals 'growing menace' at airports, suspends Surat flights*
> 
> *Narrow escape for 170 Delhi-bound passengers at Surat airport*
> 
> He also drew the attention of filmstar Amitabh Bachchan to the incident as the actor has been advertising the tourism potential of Gujarat.
> 
> "Through photoshop of the portrayal of development in Gujarat, BJP befooled people in the general election," said the JD(U) leader.
> 
> "What was the buffalo doing at the airport in the state which claims surpassing all milestones of development? Had it been election times Facebook and Twitter would have been splashed with information that Gujarat has such advanced airports where even a buffalo could ride an aeroplane or Modijee has generated buffalo through genetic engineering which could board a running flight," he said sarcastically.
> 
> "Advertisement of Gujarat tourism could have come on social media by now showing Bollywood actor Amitabh Bachchan is making a journey from Surat with a buffalo sitting on the adjacent seat with the star saying "ur ke dekho bhains ke saath kucch din gujaro Gujarat mein (enjoy flying with buffalo, spend some days in Gujarat)," he said in the mocking remarks.
> 
> 
> "Modijee could have said he has developed dairy to the extent that fresh milk and tea made out of it is available on board the flight," he said.
> 
> "Buck would not have stopped here. BJP in Uttar Pradesh would have roared that buffalo has 56 inch chest and party leaders in Bihar would have convened a press conference to allege that buffalo in Bihar has lagged behind to Gujarat due to Nitish Kumar," he jokingly said.
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> *Nitish Kumar is Digvijay Singh part 2!! What a clown!!*


What does this man want? Modi should herd the buffalo with stick at all airports. Dumbass doesn't know Airport operations and management are under AAI.

Never seen a man falling so low in just 2 years. Ones he was compared with MODI and was considered an equal rival to Modi for PMs post and look where he is now. Its sad. Anyways its good his true colors are coming out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.UTurn

MST said:


> What does this man want? Modi should herd the buffalo with stick at all airports. Dumbass doesn't know Airport operations and management are under AAI.
> 
> Never seen a man falling so low in just 2 years. Ones he was compared with MODI and was considered an equal rival to Modi for PMs post and look where he is now. Its sad. Anyways its good his true colors are coming out.


The next Digvijay singh


----------



## Soumitra

Mr.UTurn said:


> The next Digvijay singh


Like your name and avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Soumitra said:


> Like your name and avatar


Thanks


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Jason bourne said:


> Everything is removed ...lols


Sorry aadat se majboor.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Vote for AAP and we will do opposite of all our promises 




@wolfschanzze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Modi for PM, Arvind for CM slogan backfires on AAP website : North, News - India Today

In what could be considered a major political faux pa, the Aam Aadmi Party on Friday put a banner on its website with an unambiguous message: 'Delhi Speaks: Modi for PM, Arvind for CM'.

*The party later removed the image from the homepage of its website, but hundreds of messages on Twitter and Facebook ridiculing the party for its clear endorsement of India's Prime Minister showed that the damage was done. 
"AAP shamelessly using Namo's picture on its website as a crutch to sell itself. Sad really," said a tweet. "Aaj 'Hail Modi' & before Gen Elections it was 'Jail Modi'", said another.*









"I'm willing to bet almost anything that #AAP will claim its website was hacked," a third tweet said. There was no reaction from the party on Twitter, where chief Arvind Kejriwal is pretty active.

*The AAP even had a statement on the site, which was also removed along with the image. The statement said, "The voters in Delhi have decided. They want a strong Prime Minister which is why they elected *Narendra Modi*. They now want a strong Chief Minister so that issues like corruption, inflation, better schools, transport and hospitals could be resolved. They want Arvind Kejriwal again."*


Modi for PM, Arvind for CM slogan backfires on AAP website : North, News - India Today

It looks like AK has joined BJP !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Modi for PM, Arvind for CM slogan backfires on AAP website : North, News - India Today
> 
> In what could be considered a major political faux pa, the Aam Aadmi Party on Friday put a banner on its website with an unambiguous message: 'Delhi Speaks: Modi for PM, Arvind for CM'.
> 
> *The party later removed the image from the homepage of its website, but hundreds of messages on Twitter and Facebook ridiculing the party for its clear endorsement of India's Prime Minister showed that the damage was done.
> "AAP shamelessly using Namo's picture on its website as a crutch to sell itself. Sad really," said a tweet. "Aaj 'Hail Modi' & before Gen Elections it was 'Jail Modi'", said another.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm willing to bet almost anything that #AAP will claim its website was hacked," a third tweet said. There was no reaction from the party on Twitter, where chief Arvind Kejriwal is pretty active.
> 
> *The AAP even had a statement on the site, which was also removed along with the image. The statement said, "The voters in Delhi have decided. They want a strong Prime Minister which is why they elected *Narendra Modi*. They now want a strong Chief Minister so that issues like corruption, inflation, better schools, transport and hospitals could be resolved. They want Arvind Kejriwal again."*
> 
> 
> Modi for PM, Arvind for CM slogan backfires on AAP website : North, News - India Today
> 
> It looks like AK has joined BJP !!!


Classic case of two extremes. Before general elections AAP was spitting venom against Modi whenever & wherever they could. End result was a big hard slap (at times literally) by the voters. Being convinced of the fact that speaking against Modi could prove costly...AAP is now trying the other extreme, by praising Modi! Kejri & AAP is one confused bunch of jokers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> Modi for PM, Arvind for CM slogan backfires on AAP website : North, News - India Today
> 
> In what could be considered a major political faux pa, the Aam Aadmi Party on Friday put a banner on its website with an unambiguous message: 'Delhi Speaks: Modi for PM, Arvind for CM'.
> 
> *The party later removed the image from the homepage of its website, but hundreds of messages on Twitter and Facebook ridiculing the party for its clear endorsement of India's Prime Minister showed that the damage was done.
> "AAP shamelessly using Namo's picture on its website as a crutch to sell itself. Sad really," said a tweet. "Aaj 'Hail Modi' & before Gen Elections it was 'Jail Modi'", said another.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm willing to bet almost anything that #AAP will claim its website was hacked," a third tweet said. There was no reaction from the party on Twitter, where chief Arvind Kejriwal is pretty active.
> 
> *The AAP even had a statement on the site, which was also removed along with the image. The statement said, "The voters in Delhi have decided. They want a strong Prime Minister which is why they elected *Narendra Modi*. They now want a strong Chief Minister so that issues like corruption, inflation, better schools, transport and hospitals could be resolved. They want Arvind Kejriwal again."*
> 
> 
> Modi for PM, Arvind for CM slogan backfires on AAP website : North, News - India Today
> 
> It looks like AK has joined BJP !!!



The U Turns continue

AAP Blames 'Modi for PM, Arvind for CM' Poster on 'Mischief by Outsider'

NEW DELHI: A poster saying "Delhi Speaks - Modi for PM, Arvind for CM" made a brief but much talked about appearance on the website of Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party on Friday. The party claims it was "mischief" by an outsider.

*"It looks like some mischief; someone intruded our website, we are investigating the matter," said AAP leader Ashutosh.*

The poster, with images of Mr Kejriwal and Prime Minister Narendra Modi, vanished from the site as AAP faced adverse comments on social media from critics. Some called the party "desperate" for using PM Modi in their campaign.

*Hours before the phrase appeared on AAP's website, Mr Kejriwal told NDTV, "People I meet in Delhi are saying Modi for PM, Kejriwal for Chief Minister."*

The battle, he added, "is between (BJP's) Jagdish Mukhi and Kejriwal, not Modi and Kejriwal."

The two leaders were last pitted against each other during the April-May national election at Varanasi in Uttar Pradesh, where Mr Modi defeated the AAP chief with a massive margin of 3.7 lakh votes.

The BJP has announced that it will not project a chief ministerial candidate in Delhi, a strategy that has paid off in Maharashtra and Haryana, where the party fashioned its campaigns around what it perceives as the "Modi magic". Some in the BJP believe the party should not risk pitching a "weak chief ministerial face" against Mr Kejriwal, the man who last governed Delhi after a spectacular election debut a year ago.

Mr Kejriwal alleges that the BJP is setting up an "artificial battle" to make the Delhi polls seem like a face-off between him and PM Modi. "They are trying to do fraud on the people of Delhi....Modi will not run the city, it will be handed over to somebody else," he told NDTV on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jugad

Anyone from Delhi? If so please comment on the chances of AAP on the basis of local perspective so far.


----------



## temp1994

jugad said:


> Anyone from Delhi? If so please comment on the chances of AAP on the basis of local perspective so far.




Kuch keh nahi sakte.

AAP does not have much support in my circle, but then it did not had any in last election too. AAP support base is Autorickshaw drivers and Electricity stealing unregularized+Newly regularized colonies, along with some Psuedo-intellectual + Pseudo Secular support. Muslim support would oscillate between AAP and Congress depending on who is strong in their constituency.


----------



## Prometheus

I take my words back .......i said BJP cant win a single seat in punjab if contested alone ...............looks like they have assured two seats ......Bain brothers are joining BJP .....who knows one of them might be CM candidate


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> I take my words back .......i said BJP cant win a single seat in punjab if contested alone ...............looks like they have assured two seats ......Bain brothers are joining BJP .....who knows one of them might be CM candidate




Bjp will fight alone in punjab .. SAD is goner now


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Bjp will fight alone in punjab .. SAD is goner now




Bains are joining only to irritate Badals,....................during last assembly elections they asked for just one seat ......badal ignored them .......they both stood as independent .......one brother defeated a cabinet minister by 40k votes ....other one defeated mayor of ludhiana by 50k votes .......and they again stood as independent in lok sabha elections ....just to make sure Akali candidate losses.

they regulary come in press and accuse Badals of many kinda stuff

BJP needs some Sikh faces in their party who can speak against Badals ......all the current leaders in Punjab BJP are losers.....all are chamchas of Badals (expect Sidhu and his wife).

on funny note ....bain has case running on them ......they once went into court of SDM and break his leg and trashed the whole place.....xD .....just because SDM was troubling local bussiness man ....hahaha


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> Bains are joining only to irritate Badals,....................during last assembly elections they asked for just one seat ......badal ignored them .......they both stood as independent .......one brother defeated a cabinet minister by 40k votes ....other one defeated mayor of ludhiana by 50k votes .......and they again stood as independent in lok sabha elections ....just to make sure Akali candidate losses.
> 
> they regulary come in press and accuse Badals of many kinda stuff
> 
> BJP needs some Sikh faces in their party who can speak against Badals ......all the current leaders in Punjab BJP are losers.....all are chamchas of Badals (expect Sidhu and his wife).
> 
> on funny note ....bain has case running on them ......they once went into court of SDM and break his leg and trashed the whole place.....xD .....just because SDM was troubling local bussiness man ....hahaha




What bjp needs to win election is with BJP ... Amitshah 


I guess Shivsena is streching bjp to far if these continues shivsena will regret it..


----------



## Mr.UTurn

LOL


----------



## Mr.UTurn

BTW if elections were to be held today , who would win AAP/BJP?


----------



## Jason bourne

Mr.UTurn said:


> BTW if elections were to be held today , who would win AAP/BJP?



if AAP wins then we should give delhi to pakistan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Jason bourne said:


> if AAP wins then we should give delhi to pakistan ...


WB to BD .... Delhi to Pak :'(
Even if AAP wins they will take U Turn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Laxmikant Parsekar takes oath as Goa CM - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

BJP, Sena bury hatchet, Anil Desai to join Union Cabinet - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

thanks to BJP ....Punjab Police ke achhe din aa gaye 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=665705453528093


----------



## wolfschanzze

Mr.UTurn said:


> Vote for AAP and we will do opposite of all our promises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze


Still think they can decieve public with their nautanki, Ford corp, CIA ,Leftists are behind AAP.They will take Delhi into anarchy as they did in the 49 days.Everyday dharna and no governance.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

wolfschanzze said:


> Still think they can decieve public with their nautanki, Ford corp, CIA ,Leftists are behind AAP.They will take Delhi into anarchy as they did in the 49 days.Everyday dharna and no governance.


May the force be with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Our "Chacha" Nehru's interview in Playboy...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mr.UTurn

jha said:


> Our "Chacha" Nehru's interview in Playboy...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148076


Hahaha ... it is not a coincidence that Chaha's birthday is 9 months after Valentines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Mr.UTurn said:


> Hahaha ... it is not a coincidence that Chaha's birthday is 9 months after Valentines



Hehehe.. Exactly 9 months.. We used to tease : " Valentine's day pe exam do.. CHildren's day pe result "..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iggy

Heard that A.P.J.Abdul Kalam was hospitalised . Can any one confirm?


----------



## wolfschanzze

seiko said:


> Heard that A.P.J.Abdul Kalam was hospitalised . Can any one confirm?


THose are rumors , he himself said via twitter he is healthy and visiting some place and asked people to stop spreading and believing those rumors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.UTurn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531080032404267008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Mr.UTurn said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531080032404267008



Bihar ???


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Star Wars said:


> Bihar ???


Nitish kumar's clean up


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> Hehehe.. Exactly 9 months.. We used to tease : " Valentine's day pe exam do.. CHildren's day pe result "..



On a completely different note, @jha did you hear about the recent arrests made in Assam and Bengal of Bangladeshi Islamist who were planning on possibly assassinating the Prime Minister and the opposition leader in Bangladesh?

Either way, it is about time we strengthened our intelligence networks in the East and the North-East.

Mamata is one piece of work though. She neglects state intelligence duties and allowed Bangaldeshi Islamist haven right under her nose, and her Trinamool buddies torch a Muslim village for supporting BJP.

That's right, Trinamool's intimidation tactics got so bad, entire Muslim villages have turned to the BJP for support. I read this in The Hindu of all places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Star Wars said:


> Bihar ???



I can understand why kerala is right up there.

Alcohol and high unemployment = Zero Vakathiruvu.

An Idle mind is the devil's workshop. Another Keralites can thank our trade union brothers for. Young Men sitting around, doing nothing actually is a very dangerous thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Ravi Nair said:


> I can understand why kerala is right up there.
> 
> Alcohol and high unemployment = Zero Vakathiruvu.
> 
> An Idle mind is the devil's workshop. Another Keralites can thank our trade union brothers for. Younf Men sitting around, doing nothing actually is a very dangerous thing.



That is one reason i entirely agree with banning Alcohol in Kerala . Many outside Kerala do not realize how much of a rampant problem it is .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Star Wars said:


> That is one reason i entirely agree with banning Alcohol in Kerala . Many outside Kerala do not realize how much of a rampant problem it is .



The next thing we need to watch out for is tobacco products. If you can't ban it, then drive the taxes through the roof.


----------



## chickenmasala

Star Wars said:


> Bihar ???


bihar is definitely higher than kerala. remember up to 90% of rapes go unreported in india (this will mainly be the backwards state, that's how bihar is so low). as for the person the person who said "sickular" states are worse off don't even bother, women in kerala will report you for sexual harrassment if you just look at them, which is why kerala's is so high. it's very easy to manipulate these staistics 
The iceberg of rape : WEB EXCLUSIVE, News - India Today





(happened in bangalore but applies to kerala as well)


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Media Jihadi's on full throttle






@wolfschanzze @Indrani @JanjaWeed @Sidak @Yeti 
Look at how the anchor is biased 
Castist Newstraders


----------



## Indrani

Mr.UTurn said:


> Media Jihadi's on full throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze @Indrani @JanjaWeed @Sidak @Yeti
> Look at how the anchor is biased
> Castist Newstraders



LOL. Sambit Patra smacks them down as they should be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Mr.UTurn said:


> Media Jihadi's on full throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze @Indrani @JanjaWeed @Sidak @Yeti
> Look at how the anchor is biased
> Castist Newstraders


ABP is known as Newstraders, Zeenews Hindi on other hand is unbiased in my opinion,i watch regional channels and zee news hindi for unbiased reporting rest are all run by News Traders.
With PMO giving impetus to DD, it should really throw a spanner in the works of private MSM channels.
The Think thanks behind Modi team like VIF know how to counter MSM propaganda and the raising of DD is to counter such things in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

wolfschanzze said:


> ABP is known as Newstraders, Zeenews Hindi on other hand is unbiased in my opinion,i watch regional channels and zee news hindi for unbiased reporting rest are all run by News Traders.
> With PMO giving impetus to DD, it should really throw a spanner in the works of private MSM channels.
> The Think thanks behind Modi team like VIF know how to counter MSM propaganda and the raising of DD is to counter such things in future.


Zee ain't unbiased, it outright BJP mouth piece. Subash Chandra who owns the channel was caught influencing voters during Haryana assembly elections. Anyway There is no unbiased reporting that goes on MSM. Take them with a pinch of salt. The time has long gone by when MSM could influence people's opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Mr.UTurn said:


> The next Digvijay singh


Love your name and avatar bro!!!! Excellent creativity!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

ranjeet said:


> Zee ain't unbiased, it outright BJP mouth piece. Subash Chandra who owns the channel was caught influencing voters during Haryana assembly elections. Anyway There is no unbiased reporting that goes on MSM. Take them with a pinch of salt. The time has long gone by when MSM could influence people's opinion.


Thats a one off case.
Rest of the times, it tries to be unbiased.
Yes its hard to have unbiased reporting in MSM nowadays.
I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

wolfschanzze said:


> ABP is known as Newstraders, Zeenews Hindi on other hand is unbiased in my opinion,i watch regional channels and zee news hindi for unbiased reporting rest are all run by News Traders.
> With PMO giving impetus to DD, it should really throw a spanner in the works of private MSM channels.
> The Think thanks behind Modi team like VIF know how to counter MSM propaganda and the raising of DD is to counter such things in future.


Bro sorry but what is VIF and MSM, ? IN NO


----------



## wolfschanzze

Dash said:


> Bro sorry but what is VIF and MSM, ? IN NO


VIF= Vivekananda International Foundation.
Vivekananda International Foundation | Finding Unity in the Midst of Diversity
This is where all our Think tanks in present government come from and Ajit Doval was the chief of that foundation.

MSM- is Main stream media/Private hindi/English channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Dash said:


> Bro sorry but what is VIF and MSM, ? IN NO


Vivekanand International Foundation, Ajit Doval the current NSA started this 
Main Stream Media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dash

Thanks but wtf guys you can't even write


wolfschanzze said:


> VIF= Vivekananda International Foundation.
> Vivekananda International Foundation | Finding Unity in the Midst of Diversity
> This is where all our Think tanks in present government come from and Ajit Doval was the chief of that foundation.
> 
> MSM- is Main stream media/Private hindi/English channels.





wolfschanzze said:


> VIF= Vivekananda International Foundation.
> Vivekananda International Foundation | Finding Unity in the Midst of Diversity
> This is where all our Think tanks in present government come from and Ajit Doval was the chief of that foundation.
> 
> MSM- is Main stream media/Private hindi/English channels.




Thanks for that I know what that means in lateral terms, but wtf guys you can't write main stream media???? I mean so lazy @ranjeet too!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Dash said:


> Thanks but wtf guys you can't even write
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that I know what that means in lateral terms, but wtf guys you can't write main stream media???? I mean so lazy @ranjeet too!!


oh come bro .. it's a lazy sunday afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Dash said:


> Thanks but wtf guys you can't even write
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that I know what that means in lateral terms, but wtf guys you can't write main stream media???? I mean so lazy @ranjeet too!!


lol short form works nowadays, yeah we are a bit lazy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

Ravi Nair said:


> The next thing we need to watch out for is tobacco products. If you can't ban it, then drive the taxes through the roof.


Don't take these half baked surveys seriously..Kerala is on top only because every other crime is reported and recorded ...
Dogs bark..Let them bark...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

ranjeet said:


> oh come bro .. it's a lazy sunday afternoon.



Lol chal mere naam ka ek peg lava, lazieness jayegi had mein, @wolfschanzze too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Indrani said:


> LOL. Sambit Patra smacks them down as they should be.


Did you notice the heavy imposition of urdu towards the end??
Mukhtalib?? WTF?


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> On a completely different note, @jha did you hear about the recent arrests made in Assam and Bengal of Bangladeshi Islamist who were planning on possibly assassinating the Prime Minister and the opposition leader in Bangladesh?
> 
> Either way, it is about time we strengthened our intelligence networks in the East and the North-East.
> 
> Mamata is one piece of work though. She neglects state intelligence duties and allowed Bangaldeshi Islamist haven right under her nose, and her Trinamool buddies torch a Muslim village for supporting BJP.
> 
> That's right, Trinamool's intimidation tactics got so bad, entire Muslim villages have turned to the BJP for support. I read this in The Hindu of all places.



Exactly... Leftist goons joined TMC overnight and therefore no real change happened except the party flags over the offices. 

When Muslims have started joining BJP, you can guess how terrible the situation is.Muslims have become BJP supporters as TMC people target them frequently for money. One muslim villager said " First Life then religion". There is absolutely no rule of law and Police officers are hurled bombs at. Whole area was turned into Terrorists hideout to ensure that they are seen as Muslim's biggest supporters. This approach led to huge influx f Bangladeshi Muslims into the area and they started to threaten local Muslims who could not dare to respond.

Many Saudi funded Madarshas have come up and they openly promote Salafi sect. This year in one such mosque, the Imam organised ID one day before others as Arabs celebrate Id one day before India. Local Muslims objected to this and chased them away. The whole rural Bengal is one ticking Time Bomb and if not handles carefully will create a big mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

talk about rubbing salt to the wound...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531405822283112448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Mr.UTurn said:


> Media Jihadi's on full throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze @Indrani @JanjaWeed @Sidak @Yeti
> Look at how the anchor is biased
> Castist Newstraders



This guy is same Abhisaar Sharma of NDTV case fame... He is just showing his true colours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531069120347779073

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.UTurn

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531069120347779073




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531070547543617537

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531443835021185024
thank god for that.. at last this charade is now coming to an end!


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531444877431558144
err.. is he still hoping for a bargain?


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531445410049445888
whole lot of confusion... this guy still can't make up his mind other than posturing...


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531444877431558144
> err.. is he still hoping for a bargain?


I think they have been humiliated enough now BJP should cut them some slack. Uddhav looks like he is going to cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I think they have been humiliated enough now BJP should cut them some slack. Uddhav looks like he is going to cry.


He sounds too impatient & desperate. His whole approach gives the impression that he is hungry for lucrative portfolios. This is where SS is losing public sympathy. Maybe he should hold back his greed & convince public that he is not running after power!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> He sounds too impatient & desperate. His whole approach gives the impression that he is hungry for lucrative portfolios. This is where SS is losing public sympathy. Maybe he should hold back his greed & convince public that he is not running after power!


yeah he should step back a little and calm down, he is making it a ego battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531445410049445888
> whole lot of confusion... this guy still can't make up his mind other than posturing...




UT is rahul ganddhi of congress SS ko duboke rahega ye ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.UTurn

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531444877431558144
> err.. is he still hoping for a bargain?


Congrats on taking a U Turn 
welcome to the club.
I took U Turn mainstream ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mr.UTurn said:


> Congrats on taking a U Turn
> welcome to the club.
> I took U Turn mainstream ....


Hahaha...that's quite hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> UT is rahul ganddhi of congress SS ko duboke rahega ye ...


He is surviving on Bal Thackaray's legacy. His mistake is to think that public views him with the same tone as how they viewed Bal Thackaray.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

JanjaWeed said:


> He is surviving on Bal Thackaray's legacy. His mistake is to think that public views him with the same tone as how they viewed Bal Thackaray.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531449259082534914

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abjktu

Mr.UTurn said:


> Congrats on taking a U Turn
> welcome to the club.
> I took U Turn mainstream ....


Looks like you yourself taking a U turn here..You were jumping about SS yesterday...anyway,Kudos to Modi and BJP..


----------



## Mr.UTurn

abjktu said:


> Looks like you yourself taking a U turn here..You were jumping about SS yesterday...anyway,Kudos to Modi and BJP..


Of course I am Mr. U turn ... what did you expect..... 


On a serious note : I never supported SS. I support Marathi culture for reasons that anti Hindu genocide did not happen in Maha. Due to its *superior* culture, unlike Kerla & Kashmir . SS is not marathi culture , it is but one of the many regional parties in MH. there is NCP,RPI(athwale) and 2 more who have won seats and hold the status of "parties" and ofcourse MNS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abjktu

Mr.UTurn said:


> Of course I am Mr. U turn ... what did you expect.....
> 
> 
> On a serious note : I never supported SS. I support Marathi culture for reasons that anti Hindu genocide did not happen in Maha. Due to its *superior* culture, unlike Kerla & Kashmir . SS is not marathi culture , it is but one of the many regional parties in MH. there is NCP,RPI(athwale) and 2 more who have won seats and hold the status of "parties" and ofcourse MNS


I don't know what superior culture are you howling..
But but at least we don't attack other Indian linguistic minorities in Kerala..


----------



## Mr.UTurn

abjktu said:


> I don't know what superior culture are you howling..
> But but at least we don't attack other Indian linguistic minorities in Kerala..


What is there in Kerala that they will come in the first place.... to suffer genocide? 
All your people are jobless or running to Gulf 
go back a few pages and read that ravi Nair moaning about lack of jobs....
As far as SS is concerned they are just a regional party and can perform limited theatrics....they don't even have majority in the Bombay Municipal elections and rely on support. lol 

And if MH is so bad why people from all over come to MH?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531406925167353856


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531406925167353856




what was the winning margin of Jaitley ????

Any idea why a newbie whom one knows and who barely won the elections got to become a MoS ...... Vijay Sampla .....this guy is not at all liked in his constituency.

why was Vinod Khanna from Gurdaspur ignored , if a Punjabi was needed as MoS ...........moreover Vindo Khanna was MoS in Vajpayee govt. ...

May be because he visit gurdaspur only in election year


----------



## LURKER

Manohar Parrikar will file his RS nomination from Lucknow. Lucknow now has two high profile Cabinet ministers : Defence and Home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temp1994

LURKER said:


> Manohar Parrikar will file his RS nomination from Lucknow. Lucknow now has two high profile Cabinet ministers : Defence and Home




@jha sir,

Could he get selected from Lucknow. AFAIK, Rajya sabha MP's are selected by Vidhan Sabha members. BJP has very less members in UP vidhan Sabha.


----------



## jha

temp1994 said:


> @jha sir,
> 
> Could he get selected from Lucknow. AFAIK, Rajya sabha MP's are selected by Vidhan Sabha members. BJP has very less members in UP vidhan Sabha.



I think ~35 MLAs are required for one RS seat in UP. BJP has 48.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Modi Cabinet Expansion: Manohar Parrikar Gets Defence, Suresh Prabhu Gets Railways*
Modi Cabinet Expansion: Manohar Parrikar Gets Defence, Suresh Prabhu Gets Railways


----------



## jha

Finance Ministry seems to have best Team : Raghuram Rajan + Arvind Subramaniam + Jayant Sinha + Rajiv Mehrishi. Only weak point seems to be Jaitley himself who is too close to Lutyen's corridors and may prove to be Achilles's heal for Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## temp1994

jha said:


> I think ~35 MLAs are required for one RS seat in UP. BJP has 48.




I don't know the exact maths but i think that it depends upon how many seats are going for election at the same time, since it is a transferable vote.


----------



## Indrani

Mr.UTurn said:


> Did you notice the heavy imposition of urdu towards the end??
> Mukhtalib?? WTF?



That is normal for nowadays. Only RSS speaks shudd Hindi.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

jha said:


> Finance Ministry seems to have best Team : Raghuram Rajan + Arvind Subramaniam + Jayant Sinha + Rajiv Mehrishi. Only weak point seems to be Jaitley himself who is too close to Lutyen's corridors and may prove to be Achilles's heal for Modi.


Hes been in politics for 30 yrs and NO-ONE i repeat NO ONE has spoken against him .... ever. He is a master manipulator .


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Indrani said:


> That is normal for nowadays. Only RSS speaks shudd Hindi.


But this time I feel it was forced .... I mean virodhi is a common enough word.


----------



## jha

Mr.UTurn said:


> Hes been in politics for 30 yrs and NO-ONE i repeat NO ONE has spoken against him .... ever. He is a master manipulator .



Agree.. But imho we need an economist Politician for Finance not a master tactician. I am not saying that He can not do good work. I am just saying that an Arun Shourie would have evoked more faith than Jaitley as MoF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.UTurn

jha said:


> Agree.. But imho we need an economist Politician for Finance not a master tactician. I am not saying that He can not do good work. I am just saying that an Arun Shourie would have evoked more faith than Jaitley as MoF.


I agree..... he is the Achilles heel in NaMo sarkar .... but having him with you is better than against you I believe. I think he is very dangerous.


----------



## jha

temp1994 said:


> I don't know the exact maths but i think that it depends upon how many seats are going for election at the same time, since it is a transferable vote.



10 seats are going for polls. BJP should win one ( as UP has 403 MLAs ).


----------



## jha

Mr.UTurn said:


> I agree..... he is the Achilles heel in NaMo sarkar .... but having him with you is better than against you I believe. I think he is very dangerous.



Yes... Not to forget he helped Modi and Shah a lot during tough times. He is without a doubt an asset for BJP, I just think that He is more suited for a Job like Law Ministry or, even Home. But then Modi has packed him team with superstars and only Jon he will be doing will be signing the files.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

abjktu said:


> Don't take these half baked surveys seriously..Kerala is on top only because every other crime is reported and recorded ...
> Dogs bark..Let them bark...



But as the whole kiss of love saga proved, despite tall claims of literacy, Kerala is still in lockstep with other states in terms of attitude.

We had the sight of Shiv Sena and SYFI, a conservative Muslim organisation heckling the people and telling they are endangering Indian culture.


----------



## INDIC

Ravi Nair said:


> But as the whole kiss of love saga proved, despite tall claims of literacy, Kerala is still in lockstep with other states in terms of attitude.



South Indians are deep into traditionalism even if they have higher literacy and development than North Indians.


----------



## Chronos

INDIC said:


> South Indians are deep into traditionalism even if they have higher literacy and development than North Indians.



that proves my point.


----------



## Abingdonboy

jha said:


> Finance Ministry seems to have best Team : Raghuram Rajan + Arvind Subramaniam + Jayant Sinha + Rajiv Mehrishi. Only weak point seems to be Jaitley himself who is too close to Lutyen's corridors and may prove to be Achilles's heal for Modi.


An economist at the very top of the Fin Min and not a seasoned politician would have been ideal..... alas this is how politics works sometimes. I just hope Mr Jaitley pays attention to his advisors and keeps the economy as his number one priority.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

jha said:


> Yes... Not to forget he helped Modi and Shah a lot during tough times. He is without a doubt an asset for BJP, I just think that He is more suited for a Job like Law Ministry or, even Home. But then Modi has packed him team with superstars and only Jon he will be doing will be signing the files.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525645358882246656


----------



## SUDIP

Abingdonboy said:


> An economist at the very top of the Fin Min and not a seasoned politician would have been ideal..... alas this is how politics works sometimes. I just hope Mr Jaitley pays attention to his advisors and keeps the economy as his number one priority.



Dont worry mate every body in the world knows dat jaitely is just kind of a crook of congress since his starting days in BJP, btw this is how delhi politics works, i hav so many information regrading dis kindda courtier politics dat u cud eaisily lost faith in any kind of damocratic system but still democracy may be the best viable option for a countr like india.

Just have faith in our PM this was the same situation der in gujrat some 12 yrs back and you know the result today JJaitley is just a matter of tym wait for the right tym BTW in politics tyming is very much important ..........

Moeover news r there dat PMO is considering taking bank many of the serious matter under finance ministry and will put it under own's responsibility and will tackel by all the proffetional team and think tank may be like above mentioned team. Soon jaielty will going to be rubber stamp like Manmohan in UPA and tht will be better


----------



## SUDIP

From another forum discussion r der dat Rajdeep was in regular touch with NAMO while dat NRI episode was going on.
Do you guys have any kind of confirmation in this correct me i am wrong......


----------



## Mr.UTurn

SUDIP said:


> From another forum discussion r der dat Rajdeep was in regular touch with NAMO while dat NRI episode was going on.
> Do you guys have any kind of confirmation in this correct me i am wrong......


False .... He met adani in a restaurant after getting abused.... when he started crying adani said no leader would condone that(generic statement) ..... then it was said that modi did not condone the incident as if he took interest in it 
salma sabrina journalism at its finest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SUDIP

Mr.UTurn said:


> False .... He met adani in a restaurant after getting abused.... when he started crying adani said no leader would condone that(generic statement) ..... then it was said that modi did not condone the incident as if he took interest in it
> salma sabrina journalism at its finest.



Seems like even god is now jeouls of NAMO's sucess and trying to stop him but i wud say even god will have to be disappointed like others


----------



## SUDIP

Modi's counter to Lutyen's power corridors is AJIT DOVAL. Remember the PM's visit to US was a strategic one but der was no finance minister in it bcoz of this go through this article in economics times as headlines as below i cant post URLs. Just google it.

NSA Ajit Doval's new status effectively dwarfs many in Cabinet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

SUDIP said:


> Modi's counter to Lutyen's power corridors is AJIT DOVAL. Remember the PM's visit to US was a strategic one but der was no finance minister in it bcoz of this go through this article in economics times as headlines as below i cant post URLs. Just google it.
> 
> NSA Ajit Doval's new status effectively dwarfs many in Cabinet.




Why is some really intelligent and educated people fall in trap of Arvind kejriwal ?


----------



## SUDIP

Jason bourne said:


> Why is some really intelligent and educated people fall in trap of Arvind kejriwal ?


Sorry i cudn't get u trap of Kejruu !!!!


----------



## Jason bourne

SUDIP said:


> Sorry i cudn't get u trap of Kejruu !!!!



:x ....


----------



## Sahasranama

Jason bourne said:


> Why is some really intelligent and educated people fall in trap of Arvind kejriwal ?



Being educated is not the same as being intelligent.


----------



## Jason bourne

Sahasranama said:


> Being educated is not the same as being intelligent.




Yes I am talking about intelligent also some of my vert intelligent friends are became AAPTard .. though few of them ...


----------



## Prometheus

hey Nadda dude ....the new minister is involved in AIIMS scam .........

and what happened to 1 crore found from GIRIraj house??? did he used it to bribe his way to cabinet??

@jha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

Jason bourne said:


> Yes I am talking about intelligent also some of my vert intelligent friends are became AAPTard .. though few of them ...


Are Bourne ultimentum i m really confused with ur aaptard implication  is it realeted to Ajit Doval or something else. 
The suspence is killing me.
Please put some light on it


----------



## Jason bourne

SUDIP said:


> Are Bourne ultimentum i m really confused with ur aaptard implication  is it realeted to Ajit Doval or something else.
> The suspence is killing me.
> Please put some light on it




Hehehe bourne identity 


Nothing to do with doval just talking with some aaptard ... wonder what is happing to their brains thats y aaked u


----------



## jha

Describes the situation in Bengal... The CPM's window could have used a different pic though..


----------



## SUDIP

Can any one tell me why that Aj as chief guest and then with chiidu was at the book launch of dat A--hole nigger Rajdeep. 
This is the best Thank you note BJP cud have delivered to all of us................Reall digusting...a really big middele finger to all BJP supporter


----------



## heisenberg

SUDIP said:


> Modi's counter to Lutyen's power corridors is AJIT DOVAL. Remember the PM's visit to US was a strategic one but der was no finance minister in it bcoz of this go through this article in economics times as headlines as below i cant post URLs. Just google it.
> 
> NSA Ajit Doval's new status effectively dwarfs many in Cabinet.


What is Lutyen's power corridors,guys? never heard of it...btw suresh prabhu is railways minister now.what would happen to sadananda gowda..i mean which ministry he has now


----------



## Sahasranama

heisenberg said:


> What is Lutyen's power corridors,guys? never heard of it...btw suresh prabhu is railways minister now.what would happen to sadananda gowda..i mean which ministry he has now



Lutyens is where all the big shots live and work. sadananda gowda is now minister for Law and Justice. A downgrade.

Lutyens Bungalow Zone is a VIP zone in delhi which has 1000 bunglows assigned to the "real" powerful people in Indian politics. if you have a bungalow in Lutyens, it means you have arrived in Delhi.

*In Lutyens, 1 Million $ will buy you 6 Sq. Yards of living space.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Why AJ is not perfect fit for Finance Ministry? Is he left-oriented.


----------



## Sahasranama

heisenberg said:


> Why AJ is not perfect fit for Finance Ministry? Is he left-oriented.



Probably because he is a lawyer and has no training as an economist. ....... That is why Yashwant sinha's son, Jayant Sinha has been chosen as Minister for State for Finance. He is IIT-delhi and Harvard. No doubt daddy will also act as guiding light.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531800265611960320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.UTurn

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531800265611960320


Context here 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531786547570298883

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

BTW here is something interesting... Quietly BJP has changes its *Mission 44+ to Mission 50+* in J&K.. Over confidence..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

Interrupception by ParodesyNoise - Hear the world’s sounds
@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @levina @Ravi Nair 
Listen this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> Interrupception by ParodesyNoise - Hear the world’s sounds
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @levina @Ravi Nair
> Listen this


 
He might end up straining his vocal chords soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## heisenberg

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531800265611960320


Look at the face of barkha dutt; it seems she desperately approached Mr. Prime Minister for photo-op. She might even be trying to arrange an interview with him but she has no chance, for sure. I don't like even AJ giving interviews to Barkha Dutt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Sahasranama said:


> Probably because he is a lawyer and has no training as an economist. ....... That is why Yashwant sinha's son, Jayant Sinha has been chosen as Minister for State for Finance. He is IIT-delhi and Harvard. No doubt daddy will also act as guiding light.


I don't know how much power a minister for state for finance has. Does Jayant Sinha has enough power s to take critical measures for economy like FDI, cutting down subsidies etc.


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> He might end up straining his vocal chords soon.


Arnob ke show dekhne me bahut maza aata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Mr.UTurn said:


> Media Jihadi's on full throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze @Indrani @JanjaWeed @Sidak @Yeti
> Look at how the anchor is biased
> Castist Newstraders



What was your earlier username?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Sidak said:


> What was your earlier username?



back?


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531832617138540545
Very interesting indeed.... So CBI was used to fix Amit Shah by Chiddu ( if this tweet is correct )..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

LoveIcon said:


> back?



Just reached Home today...  

The day I reached Lahore, their was a suicide attack at Wagha Border. That day, I was at Wagha in afternoon. Unfortunate Incident...

I gonna start a thread on my visit or Post Pictures in Your Photography thread in a day or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Sidak said:


> Just reached Home today...
> 
> The day I reached Lahore, their was a suicide attack at Wagha Border. I was at Wagha in afternoon. Unfortunate Incident...
> 
> I gonna start a thread on my visit or Post Pictures in Your Photography thread in a day or two.



You said it's 10 days visit - dar gaai kya?


----------



## Sahasranama

heisenberg said:


> I don't know how much power a minister for state for finance has. Does Jayant Sinha has enough power s to take critical measures for economy like FDI, cutting down subsidies etc.



Its not about power, AJ will still have all the power, but Jayant Sinha will be able to share his burden and provide valuable inputs to make genuine reforms and policies. Its a bit like an assistant to the FM.


----------



## Sahasranama

Mr.UTurn said:


> Context here
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531786547570298883



Mukesh Ambani is putting his arms around the PM !!! Now THAT is power and its not something you can buy.


----------



## Parul

LoveIcon said:


> You said it's 10 days visit - dar gaai kya?



Even after that sucide attack, we went through our pilgrimage...From 2nd till today's morning, I was there - 9 days. Darn do gal kitho a gaye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Sidak said:


> Even after that sucide attack, we went through our pilgrimage...From 2nd till today's morning, I was there - 9 days. Darn do gal kitho a gaye?



So, How was your visit? Did you find non-veg foods?


----------



## INDIC

Jaat Rock said:


> Interrupception by ParodesyNoise - Hear the world’s sounds
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @levina @Ravi Nair
> Listen this



where you got this.


----------



## Parul

LoveIcon said:


> So, How was your visit? Did you find non-veg foods?



I had a gala time in Land of Pure + the visit was emotional for me . I was amazed by the Hospitality, *people were friendly, helpful and for the most respectful*. On PDF, most of you are Dangars...

I did tried pleanty of non veg food: Gosh Kadai, Shawarma, Seekh-Kababs, Nihari etc... I  and online from PH, on weekend, a thread from me...


----------



## Jaat Rock

INDIC said:


> where you got this.


Storypick.com par thi bhai wahi suni thi
Achi lagi toh share kardi


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Sidak said:


> What was your earlier username?


I am the alter ego of @SarthakGanguly


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> BTW here is something interesting... Quietly BJP has changes its *Mission 44+ to Mission 50+* in J&K.. *Over confidence*..?
> 
> View attachment 149013


No.. they just made a deal with Sajjad Lone.. maybe that adds five more to their kitty!


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> No.. they just made a deal with Sajjad Lone.. maybe that adds five more to their kitty!



May be... But Sajjad Lone has been hardly a factor in Valley ( except few thousand votes in his father's constituency ). He has never won any election but can probably bring those "incremental " votes to BJP's kitty.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> May be... But Sajjad Lone has been hardly a factor in Valley ( except few thousand votes in his father's constituency ). He has never won any election but can probably bring those "incremental " votes to BJP's kitty.


Precisely! He doesn't need to win any seats, but can play spoilsport for NC & PDP. As it is the voter turn out is pretty low in the valley...& a three way split in the majority votes may end up helping BJP with some meaningful share of spoils.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Mr.UTurn said:


> I am the alter ego of @SarthakGanguly


Alter ego of me? Kashir?


----------



## Mr.UTurn

SarthakGanguly said:


> Alter ego of me? Kashir?



No lol


----------



## temp1994

Savit Patra of BJP is highly competent debator. He owned this debate on NDTV


<iframe src='PM Modi's Cabinet 2.0: The Mix and the Message width='418' height='385' frameborder='0' scrolling='no' ></iframe>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temp1994

NIA office in Kolkata bombed;No casualties reported.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532053962371764224


----------



## Jason bourne

temp1994 said:


> Savit Patra of BJP is highly competent debator. He owned this debate on NDTV
> 
> 
> <iframe src='PM Modi's Cabinet 2.0: The Mix and the Message width='418' height='385' frameborder='0' scrolling='no' ></iframe>




Dr sambit patra he is in my whatsapp group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Jason bourne said:


> Dr sambit patra he is in my whatsapp group


Tell him that i laugh everytime he calls ashish khetan from AAP an anarchist. 
I have successfully used that line to shut AAPtards up in real life.
also sooraj chand nehru laye is funny too


----------



## Levina

@Jaat Rock 
i received this on whatsapp...is this true??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

*ABP News-Nielsen Survey* (Delhi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.UTurn

levina said:


> @Jaat Rock
> i received this on whatsapp...is this true??
> 
> View attachment 149350


yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Marxist said:


> *ABP News-Nielsen Survey* (Delhi)
> 
> View attachment 149351



Mr, Dharnewal would go bonkers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ministers with clean image for clean India ........ oye Swiss bank ...prepare to open some more account

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News


----------



## Prometheus

this is Lolwa on BJPtards


----------



## Prometheus

@jha .....see NDA govt of Punjab is now scared of holding NRI functions..........because NRI started asking questions regarding miserable condition of Punjab under Akali-BJP rule .....xD

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab


----------



## Prometheus

Punjab is broke .....But Leaders still spending millions on their foriegn tours ....on tax payers money .......even when govt cant even pay salries to their employees .......Good Governance at best.
The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab

and funny thing ,.......so much stuff about Punjab Govt in just a single day newspaper ..........all hail the mighty Punjab Govt

ANY BJPTARD WISH TO COMMENT??


----------



## Sugarcane

Sidak said:


> I had a gala time in Land of Pure + the visit was emotional for me . I was amazed by the Hospitality, people were friendly, helpful and for the most respectful. On PDF, most of you are Dangars..



The difference between ground reality and PDF is Internet Indians. 



Sidak said:


> I did tried pleanty of non veg food: Gosh Kadai, Shawarma, Seekh-Kababs, Nihari etc... I



But you said that you only eat jatka


----------



## Sugarcane

Prometheus said:


> Punjab under Akali-BJP rule



You mean BJP is part of Punjab govt?


----------



## Prometheus

LoveIcon said:


> You mean BJP is part of Punjab govt?



what govt ??? they are a bunch of thugs running with 3000 odd security men


----------



## Sugarcane

Prometheus said:


> what govt ??? they are a bunch of thugs running with 3000 odd security men



Don't worry, Situation will get better after next election when BJP alone will form govt.


----------



## Prometheus

LoveIcon said:


> Don't worry, Situation will get better after next election when BJP alone will form govt.




BJP is equal culprit here .....they have minister like Anil Joshi .........what can be expected from them .....plus they support violent groups like Bajrang Dal in Punjab which even led to riots in my town gurdaspur few years back ........they are good for nothing .....better to give control to army or some dictator ......people in Punjab are fed from from politicians .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Prometheus said:


> BJP is equal culprit here .....they have minister like Anil Joshi .........what can be expected from them .....plus they support violent groups like Bajrang Dal in Punjab which even led to riots in my town gurdaspur few years back ........they are good for nothing .....better to give control to army or some dictator ......people in Punjab are fed from from politicians .


Move to Pakistan 
Lots of dictators there waiting to fulfill your wish  @FaujHistorian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Mr.UTurn said:


> Move to Pakistan
> Lots of dictators there waiting to fulfill your wish  @FaujHistorian




are you giriraj singh??? the new modi minister from whose house 1 crore ruppes was found but no action taken againt him???


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Prometheus said:


> are you giriraj singh??? the new modi minister from whose house 1 crore ruppes was found but no action taken againt him???


What happened to punjabiyaan da pyaar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Mr.UTurn said:


> What happened to punjabiyaan da pyaar ?




died with rest of Punjab


----------



## Prometheus

people hoped that NDA govt will start working for people of Punjab after dismal show in elections .....people gave a warning to Akali-BJP .....they still havent learnt a leaason ......still going on in their gunda gardi way ........two more years of NDA in Punjab .....we will be clubbed with Bimaru states


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Prometheus said:


> people hoped that NDA govt will start working for people of Punjab after dismal show in elections .....people gave a warning to Akali-BJP .....they still havent learnt a leaason ......still going on in their gunda gardi way ........two more years of NDA in Punjab .....we will be clubbed with Bimaru states


Actually Bimaru states have started taking leads over Punjab .... last year MP total grain production topped the country putting punjab @ no 2


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> people hoped that NDA govt will start working for people of Punjab after dismal show in elections .....people gave a warning to Akali-BJP .....they still havent learnt a leaason ......still going on in their gunda gardi way ........two more years of NDA in Punjab .....we will be clubbed with Bimaru states




So wich party is good for punjab ?


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Sidak said:


> Just reached Home today...
> 
> The day I reached Lahore, their was a suicide attack at Wagha Border. That day, I was at Wagha in afternoon. Unfortunate Incident...
> 
> I gonna start a thread on my visit or Post Pictures in Your Photography thread in a day or two.


I visited Wagha border in Christmas holidays of 2007, do they still play loud music in the stands? That time "chak de india" was the craze. Even the female BSF guards posted there are around 6 feet tall 

And when we returned home the next day we were shocked to hear that Benazir Bhutto was assassinated.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

ExtraOdinary said:


> I visited Wagha border in Christmas holidays of 2007, do they still play loud music in the stands? That time "chak de india" was the craze. Even the female BSF guards posted there are around 6 feet tall
> 
> And when we returned home the next day we were shocked to hear that Benazir Bhutto was assassinated.


If there was ever Karma 
I remember how BB went to "AJK" and made the famous "death by a thousand cuts" remark  Was killed by the same monsters .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

temp1994 said:


> Savit Patra of BJP is highly competent debator. He owned this debate on NDTV
> 
> 
> <iframe src='PM Modi's Cabinet 2.0: The Mix and the Message width='418' height='385' frameborder='0' scrolling='no' ></iframe>



He is awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## INDIC

Mr.UTurn said:


> Actually Bimaru states have started taking leads over Punjab .... last year MP total grain production topped the country putting punjab @ no 2



MP No. 1 ban gaya, MP pura virana dikhta hai.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

INDIC said:


> MP No. 1 ban gaya, MP pura virana dikhta hai.


 Abe MP aa to sahi 24.98% growth rate (yes growth rate) dekha hai agriculture me .... unprecedented anywhere in the world 
MP ki daal is no 1


----------



## INDIC

Mr.UTurn said:


> Abe MP aa to sahi 24.98% growth rate (yes growth rate) dekha hai agriculture me .... unprecedented anywhere in the world
> MP ki daal is no 1



Bhai mere, MP ko train se dekho, to door door tak kuch bhi nahi dikhta, bole to ekdum horror film wala veerana dekhne ko milta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Mr.UTurn said:


> If there was ever Karma
> I remember how BB went to AJK and made the famous "death by a thousand cuts" remark  Was killed by the same monsters .



Bahut hi zahreela bhashan tha wo. Upar se BB ka beta bhi nalayak nilka.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

INDIC said:


> Bahut hi zahreela bhashan tha wo. Upar se BB ka beta bhi nalayak nilka.


BB getting shot , the video is still on youtube  she attained "shahadat" 
And how low her son has fallen ... if he tries to give a similar speech , the jihadis would die of laughter.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

INDIC said:


> Bhai mere, MP ko train se dekho, to door door tak kuch bhi nahi dikhta, bole to ekdum horror film wala veerana dekhne ko milta hai.


Pop density is quite low ...  lots of land


----------



## INDIC

Mr.UTurn said:


> And how low her son has fallen ... if he tries to give a similar speech , the jihadis would die of laughter.



I have permanently shifted from Zaid Hamid to Bilawal Bhutto, launde mein hasaane ka talent hai. 

Zara ye bhi dekho, iski adayein dekh ke burger bacha bhi sharma jaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.UTurn

INDIC said:


> I have permanently shifted from Zaid Hamid to Bilawal Bhutto, launde mein hasaane ka talent hai.
> 
> Zara ye bhi dekho, iski adayein dekh ke burger bacha bhi sharma jaye.


Maybe all jihadis have fantasies of Baccha baazi with him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

INDIC said:


> Bhai mere, MP ko train se dekho, to door door tak kuch bhi nahi dikhta, bole to ekdum horror film wala veerana dekhne ko milta hai.


Its not common even in SI..A lot of places in Karnataka and Tamilnadu are like this...


----------



## abjktu

Mr.UTurn said:


> MP ki daal is no 1


You meant no.1 in production or quality??


----------



## Mr.UTurn

abjktu said:


> You meant no.1 in production or quality??


Quality my friend ... but production numbers are high too .


----------



## Prometheus

Mr.UTurn said:


> Actually Bimaru states have started taking leads over Punjab .... last year MP total grain production topped the country putting punjab @ no 2


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> So wich party is good for punjab ?




non ........only few individual politicians in all major parties are good ......but they are at mid level......top leadership and foot soldiers are lawless gundas.

just in todays newspaper , a rickshaw driver tried to commit suicide outside DC office , because for past one year he is being trying to approach govt to protect his only land taken over by local BJP gundas .....no one listened to him......because he is no body important ....instead that leader harrassed him

thats my punjab....the reason why feku wave never reached punjab ....because people dont want gundas of AKali-BJP combo run wild anymore


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> non ........only few individual politicians in all major parties are good ......but they are at mid level......top leadership and foot soldiers are lawless gundas


Have you considered joining politics?


----------



## INDIC

Mr.UTurn said:


> Quality my friend ... but production numbers are high too .



My kiranawala says he keep best tuar daal grown in Maharashtra.


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> Have you considered joining politics?




my family is Akali ........... ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> my family is Akali ........... ......


And you are??? So you are into politics?


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> And you are??? So you are into politics?



and you wish to ask this because???


----------



## INDIC

Mr.UTurn said:


> Pop density is quite low ...  lots of land



BTW did you meet your identical twin brother named @khujliwal


----------



## Prometheus

'Missing' in Rajasthan, Minister Nihal Chand Meghwal Seen in Delhi

a new BJP minister is a rapist ...................lolwa @BJPTARDS @jha @Sidak @JanjaWeed @Jason


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> Just curious. Leave it.



oka


----------



## abjktu

Mr.UTurn said:


> Quality my friend ... but production numbers are high too .


Sharbati wheat is also from MP??..


----------



## INDIC

abjktu said:


> Sharbati wheat is also from MP??..



I never eat sharbati wheat, the price is equivalent of that of gold.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

abjktu said:


> Sharbati wheat is also from MP??..


Yes  ... read this report about wheat production in MP

*Madhya Pradesh eyes new wheat high*

Madhya Pradesh, which has scripted a success story in agriculture, is likely to continue its strides in the current rabi season and has set its eyes on overtaking Punjab, the traditional major, in wheat production. The state was always known for producing quality wheat such as sharbati rather than quantity, but in recent years the government and farmers have focused also on volumes of other wheat varieties and ensured that MP is now spoken of in the same breath as Punjab, Haryana and Uttar Pradesh. “Wheat production this year is expected to be in the vicinity of 190 lakh tonnes which, if achieved, will surpass Punjab’s production which has stagnated around 172 tonnes,’’ says principal secretary (agriculture) Rajesh Rajora. UP will still maintain its top position in production, with the estimates about 300 lakh tonnes. Though sowing of some varieties is still being done, the agriculture department estimates the acreage will go up to 62,000 hectares from last season’s 57,000 hectares. Increased irrigation facilities and populist decisions of the state government, such as giving a bonus over and above the minimum support price (MSP) announced by the central government, have attracted more and more farmers to wheat. Rajora says compared to Punjab, where 99 per cent of the crop is irrigated, MP still has some distance to cover because, despite the recent increase in facilities, not more than 84 per cent is irrigated. MP also has low productivity (yield per hectare) compared to Punjab and Haryana’s. According to Energy Minister Rajendra Shukla, feeder separation helped the government meet farmers’ demand for electricity, a factor that will contribute to more production. This year, wheat production is likely to be 30 lakh tonnes more than last season’s. But not all the wheat produced in MP is sold to the government because premium varieties such as sharbati and durum are purchased at market rates. Sharbati production accounts for nearly 15 lakh tonnes while durum production ranges between 5 and 8 lakh tonnes. Also, about 10 per cent of the produce is reserved for seeds. Higher procurement will also create a problem of storage. Though capacity has increased over the last few years, lack of storage space causes the foodgrains to rot. The government’s present storage capacity is 115 lakh tonnes but it won’t be enough given that produce from earlier years is still stocked. Last year, the government’s production and procurement estimates had fallen below the target. 
The government is yet to officially announce the procurement target this season. Last year, it could procure 85 lakh tonnes against the original target of 115 lakh. The agriculture department estimates that the storage problem will aggravate due to the expected increase in the production of gram. The state accounts for nearly 40 per of the country’s gram production but usually the market price is higher than the MSP. Since farmers get more money, they sell to traders and the government is spared the burden of procuring and storing the crop. Agriculture department sources say the government could end up buying gram from farmers if its production touches 47 lakh tonnes. Food and Civil Supplies Minister Vijay Shah agrees there is a need to take effective steps to increase storage capacity given that agricultural production has been increasing every year. According to him, the present storage capacity is 61.40 lakh tonnes, which includes the space in private warehouses. He claims MP was the first state to have a warehousing and logistics policy. According to him, 1.40 lakh tonnes wheat was stored in silo bags in 2012-13. The warehousing corporation, however, claims MP won’t face any storage woes this time because it has already targeted a capacity of 152 lakh tonnes. The corporation says steel silos of capacity 50,000 tonnes each are being constructed in 10 districts. Meanwhile, the Madhya Pradesh Khet Mazdoor Congress has demanded that the number of centres for purchasing wheat and paddy be increased because farmers have to wait for days to sell their produce. The Congress alleges that the delay allows middlemen to benefit at farmers’ cost. - See more at: Madhya Pradesh eyes new wheat high | The Indian Express | Page 99
@Prometheus


----------



## khujliwal

INDIC said:


> BTW did you meet your identical twin brother named @khujliwal


Yes we met, awkward situation as we hugged, somebody took the snap and him being inverted, it looked like a 69 position.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

Mr.UTurn said:


> Maybe all jihadis have fantasies of Baccha baazi with him



LOL. He had an affair with Hina Rabbani. She with her male voice and he with his feminine adhayen make a natural pair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.UTurn

khujliwal said:


> Yes we met, awkward situation as we hugged, somebody took the snap and him being inverted, it looked like a 69 position.


No we never met 







* U turn success

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.UTurn

Indrani said:


> LOL. He had an affair with Hina Rabbani. She with her male voice and he with his feminine adhayen make a natural pair.


Damn .... it is true f*gs get hot chicks  .


----------



## Indrani

Greenpeace activists just as I predicted are being turned away from the airports.

Our activists not allowed to enter India: Greenpeace | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Indrani said:


> Greenpeace activists just as I predicted are being turned away from the airports.
> 
> Our activists not allowed to enter India: Greenpeace | Business Standard News



Awesome news , finally ...it feels good to have a govt. of patriots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> @Jaat Rock
> i received this on whatsapp...is this true??
> 
> View attachment 149350


Very old news and true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.UTurn

INDIC said:


> I never eat sharbati wheat, the price is equivalent of that of gold.


lol 2000 rs per quintal is nominal price some times


----------



## khujliwal

Mr.UTurn said:


> No we never met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * U turn success


U r right, face to face, we never met.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

khujliwal said:


> U r right, face to face, we never met.


Yes you took a U turn I remember


----------



## Indrani

One of the most important thing to be done is remove the kachara infesting the censor board of film certification.

Leela Sampson was made to resign from Sangeet Natak Akademi a few months ago.

Leela Samson quits as Sangeet Natak Akademi head - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Mr.UTurn said:


> lol 2000 rs per quintal is nominal price some times



The price of sharbati aata is lot higher than normal aata. My family can't afford it one one go eating lots of rotis everyday 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Jaat Rock

Bhains ke aankh aate par discussion chal rahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Huskar




----------



## Parul

LoveIcon said:


> The difference between ground reality and PDF is Internet Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> But you said that you only eat jatka



Err - kyo Internet Hindus nu badnam kar de ho?  They are far better than, Internet Muslims.

This is what I said about my nonveg food preference. Jhootha nahi hove tan!

defence.pk/threads/punjabi-music.37912/page-69

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

ExtraOdinary said:


> I visited Wagha border in Christmas holidays of 2007, *do they still play loud music in the stands?* That time "chak de india" was the craze. Even the female BSF guards posted there are around 6 feet tall
> 
> And when we returned home the next day we were shocked to hear that Benazir Bhutto was assassinated.



Yes, they still do and even play Chak De India song.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> 'Missing' in Rajasthan, Minister Nihal Chand Meghwal Seen in Delhi
> 
> a new BJP minister is a rapist ...................lolwa @BJPTARDS @jha @Sidak @JanjaWeed @Jason



Apparently, learned this trait from Aap. 

PS: I call spade a Spade, if Modi Sarkar or any minster including NaMo is going to say/do something wrong, I criticise it. Neither, your AAP is perfect, all parties have Black Sheep's.


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Apparently, learned this trait from Aap.
> 
> PS: I call spade a Spade, if Modi Sarkar or any minster including NaMo is going to say/do something wrong, I criticise it. Neither, your AAP is perfect, all parties have Black Sheep's.




I am Akali


----------



## Jaat Rock

Prometheus said:


> I am Akali


You support Akali dal? 
Com'on bro i remember in election time you were supporting AAP and criticizing Akali and BJP


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> I am Akali



I know what these Dimwit's have done to Punjab.  I want BJP, not to support them.


----------



## Prometheus

Jaat Rock said:


> You support Akali dal?
> Com'on bro i remember in election time you were supporting AAP and criticizing Akali and BJP




i m akali ......that doesnot mean i turn blind eye to its wrong doing.....like BJPtards


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> You support Akali dal?
> Com'on bro i remember in election time you were supporting AAP and criticizing Akali and BJP



Tea-rolling Mode!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> I know what these Dimwit's have done to Punjab.  I want BJP, not to support them.


bahuti yablee na maar.......Bjp got exellent persons like ANil joshi uncle and his gundas

i dont want to see riots again in Punjab.........so no BJP and Bhakts


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> bahuti yablee na maar.......Bjp got exellent persons like ANil joshi uncle and his gundas
> 
> i dont want to see *riots again in Punjab.........*so no BJP and Bhakts



Bai, phela hi Punjab lutaya/patya paya hai. Mooho, eda di gal nah hi kad.


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bai, phela hi Punjab lutaya/patya paya hai. Mooho, eda do gal nah hi kad.



All hail Akali-BJP combo

whatever i will again vote for Akali MLA from my Town ....he is a good lad


----------



## Mr.UTurn

@Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> I am Akali



Galti se akali likh diya kya.


----------



## INDIC

Jaat Rock said:


> You support Akali dal?
> Com'on bro i remember in election time you were supporting AAP and criticizing Akali and BJP



I am pheeling, @Prometheus is a BJP supporter in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> Galti se akali likh diya kya.



nope.

why u asked???


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> nope.
> 
> why u asked???



You were supporting Mango Man Party.


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> All hail Akali-BJP combo
> 
> whatever i will again vote for Akali MLA from my Town ...*.he is a good lad*



Whomsoever you think can work for betterment of your constituency and Punjab, vote for him, even if it is AAP'S candidate. 

We all want our state- nation to prosper, but have different POV's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Prometheus said:


> All hail Akali-BJP combo
> 
> whatever i will again vote for Akali MLA from my Town ....he is a good lad



My neighbor is from Ludhiyana, he really want this chor/criminal Akali government to go.

Instead of breaking alliance with ShivSena BJP should be separated from Akali in Punjab.


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> I am pheeling, @Prometheus is a BJP supporter in real life.




i am not a feku bhakt


----------



## BDforever

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....


conspiracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Whomsoever you think can work for betterment of your constituency and Punjab, vote for him, even if it is AAP'S candidate.
> 
> We all want our state- nation to prosper, but have different POV's.




he will win anyway ....even i didnt vote for him .......did ya know my MLA sits daily from 11 am to 6 pm , listening to peoples problem .....and actually solving them...while his wife serves tea to all common public..........what did he do wrong ?? he shouldnt be punished for what likes of Badals and BJP's joshi gang did


----------



## abhi21

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....


again..indeedgood show to take a healthy nap


----------



## Prometheus

Ammyy said:


> My neighbor is from Ludhiyana, he really want this chor/criminal Akali government to go.
> 
> Instead of breaking alliance with ShivSena BJP should be separated from Akali in Punjab.




what BJP ??? just search BJP in punjab .............u will see even bigger gems then Akalis in it


----------



## INDIC

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....



Kis gadhe ne ye video post kiya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Ammyy said:


> My neighbor is from Ludhiyana, he really want this chor/criminal Akali government to go.
> 
> Instead of breaking alliance with ShivSena BJP should be separated from Akali in Punjab.



In long run BJP should break away from Akalis. They have fuckedup Punjab to No Point of Return. 

The path which SS has taken is going to cost them badly. I see that in near future, their might be no SS. Udahhav, Lack's Leadership Skills.


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> You were supporting Mango Man Party.



voting Mango party didnt had any effect on Akali-BJP govt .....they are still at their gunda gardi


----------



## Parul

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....



Conspiracy Theories!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^
this video is like a hollywood blockbuster; full of twists and turns. More tense than "mission impossible' ! Is the director of this video Christopher Nolan !!????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Mr.UTurn said:


>


They caughteded us reded handeded !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## NKVD

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....


As far i Know *Syed Asif Ibrahim is Director of Intelligence bureau *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Mr.UTurn said:


>



 

*W T F!!!! *

*But if Doval is the new Osama, then Pakistan better watch out. He's going to be Pakistan's nightmare! This is a replay of what the ISI has been doing to India with the help of the LeT, JeM, HM etc for the past three decades. Now its India's turn! *

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TimeTraveller

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....



Thanks Sir for tagging......... ON TOPIC ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> he will win anyway ....even i didnt vote for him .......did ya know my MLA sits daily from 11 am to 6 pm , listening to peoples problem .....and actually solving them...while his wife serves tea to all common public..........what did he do wrong ?? he shouldnt be punished for what likes of Badals and BJP's joshi gang did



I didn't know. If he is doing fine work, support him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

Prometheus said:


> i m akali ......that doesnot mean i turn blind eye to its wrong doing.....like BJPtards


I think u don't remember me but i remember you criticizing Akali sarkar for not developing Punjab and other things and i was saying that Punjab is doing a lot better than other states and attracting a lot of investment.


----------



## StormShadow

Mr.UTurn said:


>


haha...some people love to live in conspiracies. And they happen to be in media amazes me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....




You made my day....imagination knows no boundaries. But for this to happen one should let the obstacles loose....for that one would need a high dose of opioids, LSD or MDMA. Anyways...let the media war begin...lets see who wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

INDIC said:


> I am pheeling, @Prometheus is a BJP supporter in real life.


Mujhe bhi yahi lagta hai


----------



## INDIC

IndoCarib said:


> ^^^
> this video is like a hollywood blockbuster; full of twists and turns. More tense than "mission impossible' ! Is the director of this video Christopher Nolan !!????



Its also showing a movie scene of Malayalam actor Prithviraj to show evil Indian propaganda, @seiko @abjktu @SpArK @kurup @nair @Ravi Nair

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prometheus

Jaat Rock said:


> I think u don't remember me but i remember you criticizing Akali sarkar for not developing Punjab and other things and i was saying that Punjab is doing a lot better than other states and attracting a lot of investment.




Punjab is bhookha nanga these days


----------



## Jaat Rock

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....


Thread delete kar di Mods ne ??
mein reply karne wala tha...bahut badi reply likhi thi dobara nahi likh sakta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

omg ..............Ajit doval is infact Ajit devil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaat Rock

Prometheus said:


> Punjab is bhookha nanga these days


Ooh rehen de yaar, bhooke nanga dekhe hi ni fer ta tu


----------



## Jayanta

BDforever said:


> conspiracy



This video makes RAW into a supreme intelligence agencies...RAW is everywhere....RAWami government in Bangladesh and Afghanistan. Conspiring with USA and Syria to destabilize Pakistan. The only thing that I fail to understand it...why not China. Pakistan is not a threat to USA, Israel, Syria or India where as China is...
The fact is Pakistan do not need any external threat, their internal threats are enough to dismantle them. Will or is India trying exploiting these issue....WHY NOT??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jayanta

Prometheus said:


> omg ..............Ajit doval is infact Ajit devil



Seems like he has managed to give nightmares to some in the region. LOL


----------



## sree45

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....




Heyyyy bhagwaaaan.. is vdo banane vaaale ko utttha leee..jaldi uthha le..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daedalus

Mr.UTurn said:


>



BS propaganda video. 
He calls Doval "only non elected council of ministers".
The secret trips to mid east (which were not so secret after all), were for the release of Indian nurses captured by ISIS.
Rest of the video is just a elaborate story line from the creator's dead brain cells. 
Didnt even had to watch the whole video.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

Ammyy said:


> My neighbor is from Ludhiyana, he really want this chor/criminal Akali government to go.
> 
> *Instead of breaking alliance with ShivSena BJP should be separated from Akali in Punjab*.



BJP should have kept all the main posts and give CM post to SS.. Thus they could have a control in the government and would have focused on crushing MNC.. Most of their leaders were under corruption charges and it would have been easier to decimate NCP leadership from Maharashtra.. Most of the caders of the MNC would have joined BJP due to current trend.. BJP totally lacked vision in Maharashtra..


----------



## sree45

Daedalus said:


> BS propaganda video.
> He calls Doval "only non elected council of ministers".
> The secret trips to mid east (which were not so secret after all), were for the release of Indian nurses captured by ISIS.
> Rest of the video is just a elaborate story line from the creator's dead brain cells.
> Didnt even had to watch the whole video.



Come on man. Don't be so hard on him. He has entertained us for whole of 7 minutes. Let's give a applause to the maker of the video..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

@jugad @seiko Did you check that video?
That was Mr.Prithviraj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Supreme Court Bhi, BJP ki agent hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

Sidak said:


> Conspiracy Theories!



Can you identify the part after google earth of Indian Consulate in Afghanistan?
It was a part from a malayalam film.
What a mind boggling comedy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daedalus

sreekumar said:


> Can you identify the part after google earth of Indian Consulate in Afghanistan?
> It was a part from a malayalam film.
> What a mind boggling comedy


Loved the interrogation scene. It seems the creator is fan of tollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

INDIC said:


> Its also showing a movie scene of Malayalam actor Prithviraj to show evil Indian propaganda, @seiko @abjktu @SpArK @kurup @nair @Ravi Nair




Ya .I got that .
Film name is 'Masters'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....




This is How they do the Brain wash; Nothing New In India some People who had the Hindutva Zanda(flag) have same modes oprendi, people Need one thing Brain, Intelligence and Logic; How many Intel believe from both countries that other country people will bomb them with nukes  Rubbish, Completely one sided, Logic less Idiot Brainwashing Video, I think Muslim Countries people need some Intel and knowledge of history so they do not wash away with Bad headeache political junks going in fews mind. 

*I would like to tell with Shouting a Loud; The Dispute between India and Pakistan is of Kashmir and its Nothing to do with the Islam or any religion.* Even Pakistanis have majority and thouts of Hindu, Christian or Buddha, the dispute would be as it is. so for God sake dont mess the subject (fighting ) with the some religion subject.


----------



## SrNair

Daedalus said:


> Loved the interrogation scene. It seems the creator is fan of tollywood.



Anyway the idiot who created this video knows the film very well.He was an IPS officer in that film.
It was a malayalam film.


----------



## jugad

sreekumar said:


> @jugad @seiko Did you check that video?
> That was Mr.Prithviraj.


Hehe kandu, fansinu sandoshamakum :p

@Mr.UTurn good find, made my day  here's the hoping that we keep getting ones like this every now and then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

jugad said:


> Hehe kandu, fansinu sandoshamakum :p
> 
> @Mr.UTurn good find, made my day  here's the hoping that we keep getting ones like this every now and then



Pakshe video undakkiyavanu malayalam film ne kurichu ariyamennu tonnunnu.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Sidak said:


> In long run BJP should break away from Akalis. They have fuckedup Punjab to No Point of Return.
> 
> The path which SS has taken is going to cost them badly. I see that in near future, their might be no SS. Udahhav, Lack's Leadership Skills.


The akalis are threatening BJP with riots and trouble if they break up alliance that is what i read on twitter.


----------



## Mr.UTurn

jugad said:


> Hehe kandu, fansinu sandoshamakum :p
> 
> @Mr.UTurn good find, made my day  here's the hoping that we keep getting ones like this every now and then


good good mat karo thanks bhi do 
It has already been deleted once

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

wolfschanzze said:


> The akalis are threatening BJP with riots and trouble if they break up alliance that is what i read on twitter.



If Akalis are going to be in Punjab, there won't be any Punjab left. They've turned it into Drug Heaven... It's better BJP part away from them in and build their base there. If riots can end Drugs Menace, I'm OK with Riots _(god forbid)._


----------



## wolfschanzze

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....




I saw this yesterday on twitter
christine fair was making Fun of it all day
"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531893275439792128"

how original they lifted scenes out of Mallu ,south Indian and bollywood films and tried to make them look like a Hollywood movie and the accent is very original CIA accent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Sidak said:


> If Akalis are going to be in Punjab, there won't be any Punjab left. They've turned it into Drug Heaven... It's better BJP part away from them in and build their base there. If riots can end Drugs Menace, I'm OK with Riots _(god forbid)._


I am sure BJP will part ways with them if they don't shape up and take responsibility.
But No Riots please!


----------



## Tridibans

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....




Can't watch the video  Can anybody tell me whats in there


----------



## Parul

wolfschanzze said:


> I am sure BJP will part ways with them if they don't shape up and take responsibility.
> But No Riots please!



They better shoukd, Arun J lost from Amritsar only because of Akalis, one can make out from this how grim the situation is in Punjab. Neither I wish Riots to happen anyone in world, especially Punjab, as we've already spelled lot of blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Can't watch the video  Can anybody tell me whats in there


They exposed Indian 86th gen warfare .. and how southern Indian movie culture is the new tool to terrorize Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> They exposed Indian 86th gen warfare .. and how southern Indian movie culture is the new tool to terrorize Pakistan.


----------



## anant_s

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....




*Doval Sahab Badhai ho, ab aap bhi celebrity ho gaye ho.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

BDforever said:


> conspiracy





Sidak said:


> Conspiracy Theories!



Ekta Kapoor would be proud off!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Tridibans said:


> Can't watch the video  *Can anybody tell me whats in there*


Bull Shit


----------



## Parul

anant_s said:


> Ekta Kapoor would be proud off!



Err - Jahil Hameed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Tridibans said:


> Can't watch the video  Can anybody tell me whats in there


absolute gem you are missing, try this link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Andhra Pradesh: MIM leader allegedly rapes minor girl in Anatapur - IBNLive

Pathetic to say the least. Obviously nothing will happen to the sick bastard


----------



## Tridibans

wolfschanzze said:


> absolute gem you are missing, try this link



What did I just watch? A new dawn of a terrorist?/  And the only non-elected parliamentarian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Tridibans said:


> Andhra Pradesh: MIM leader allegedly rapes minor girl in Anatapur - IBNLive
> 
> Pathetic to say the least. Obviously nothing will happen to the sick bastard


Nope not even a mention,even in Asad owaisi's twitter TL, while Main stream Media is running a debate on what is the Religion/caste/plumbing skills/Education/capability of Modi's new cabinet Ministers,absolutely pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Tridibans said:


> What did I just watch? A new dawn of a terrorist?/  And the only non-elected parliamentarian


Thats why i told you its a gem!


----------



## metronome

Mr.UTurn said:


> ..


da fuq did I just watch ? 

specially liked the Ajit Devil bit 

Akhand


----------



## Parul

Tridibans said:


> What did I just watch? A new dawn of a terrorist?/  And the only non-elected parliamentarian



I watched it for less than a minute and came to conclusion, that it is full of Constipated Conspiracy Theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151
> 
> 
> Wtf,
> @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....


----------



## Tridibans

Sidak said:


> I watched it for less than a minute and came to conclusion, that it is full of Constipated Conspiracy Theories.



To pehle kyu nahi batayi? Mera time waste kara diya khamakha..... Chalo koi nahi was a funny watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

wolfschanzze said:


> The akalis are threatening BJP with riots and trouble if they break up alliance that is what i read on twitter.




not Akalis ................that came from Chief Minister of Punjab ...........Parkash Singh Badal 

under whose rule neither there is parkash nor badal in Punjab .....cheers


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> If Akalis are going to be in Punjab, there won't be any Punjab left. They've turned it into Drug Heaven... It's better BJP part away from them in and build their base there. If riots can end Drugs Menace, I'm OK with Riots _(god forbid)._




I hope u have started fortifying ur house  I have


----------



## wolfschanzze

Prometheus said:


> not Akalis ................that came from Chief Minister of Punjab ...........Parkash Singh Badal
> 
> under whose rule neither there is parkash nor badal in Punjab .....cheers


Well yes, but what guarantee is that the akalis wont start rioting since they listen to their leader the Badals?


----------



## Prometheus

wolfschanzze said:


> Well yes, but what guarantee is that the akalis wont start rioting since they listen to their leader the Badals?




who said Akalis will start rioting ???? Akalis are the ones who were shielding certain extremist outfits from collision ......these RSS walas and afiliated organisations are not favorably viewed by organisations like say damdami taksal and many Nihang organisations ................they will collide .....all the things that have brushed under the carpet by Akali-BJP combo will rise up at same time ...........and things will go haywire

these Akalis and BJP has ruined the Punjab to a point of no return


----------



## wolfschanzze

Prometheus said:


> who said Akalis will start rioting ???? Akalis are the ones who were shielding certain extremist outfits from collision ......these RSS walas and afiliated organisations are not favorably viewed by organisations like say damdami taksal and many Nihang organisations ................they will collide .....all the things that have brushed under the carpet by Akali-BJP combo will rise up at same time ...........and things will go haywire
> 
> these Akalis and BJP has ruined the Punjab to a point of no return


And AAP will bring it up?
Sorry i have no confidence on AAP its a naxalite party full of secessionists and anti nationals.


----------



## Prometheus

wolfschanzze said:


> And AAP will bring it up?
> Sorry i have no confidence on AAP its a naxalite party full of secessionists and anti nationals.




naxalite in Punjab ???

what is school teaching to kids these days?

anything is better then NDA for Punjab .........

AAP Punjab have people like HS Phoolka ...............u wanna say he is anti-national ????


----------



## wolfschanzze

Prometheus said:


> naxalite in Punjab ???
> 
> what is school teaching to kids these days?
> 
> anything is better then NDA for Punjab .........
> 
> AAP Punjab have people like HS Phoolka ...............u wanna say he is anti-national ????


Naxalites in broad sense i mean secessionists,anti-nationals.
Only one phoolka wont change anything, its full of Ngo's sponsored by CIA and tree hugger,
besides kashmiri separatists like Ghulam nabi fai and etc. regularly send funds to it.
And your gem Bhushans who want a referendum in kashmir. Thanks but i will pass.


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> I hope u have started fortifying ur house  I have



It's already fortified and on top of that contemplating to leave India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

wolfschanzze said:


> Naxalites in broad sense i mean secessionists,anti-nationals.
> Only one phoolka wont change anything, its full of Ngo's sponsored by CIA and tree hugger,
> besides kashmiri separatists like Ghulam nabi fai and etc. regularly send funds to it.
> And your gem Bhushans who want a referendum in kashmir. Thanks but i will pass.




ok Bhakt speak after me ........ Sharad Pawar is not corrupt and Sajid Lone is a die hard Indian nationalist


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> It's already fortified and on top of that contemplating to leave India.



where are u going ?? Canada or Australia???


----------



## Parul

Tridibans said:


> To pehle kyu nahi batayi? Mera time waste kara diya khamakha..... Chalo koi nahi was a funny watch



We all have lot of Velha Tame. That is why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> where are u going ?? Canada or Australia???



Would be going back to My COB, Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....


thank u for tagging me.... 
on topic...... WTF.....


----------



## Pride

Mr.UTurn said:


>


Thanks Bro! Had a good laugh this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

sreekumar said:


> @jugad @seiko Did you check that video?
> That was Mr.Prithviraj.



First Mohan Lal and now Prithviraj, after Hindi movies, I am feeling Malayalam movies is set to make a cultural invasion in Pakistan after demolishing their ideological boundaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

wolfschanzze said:


> I saw this yesterday on twitter
> christine fair was making Fun of it all day
> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531893275439792128"
> 
> how original they lifted scenes out of Mallu ,south Indian and bollywood films and tried to make them look like a Hollywood movie and the accent is very original CIA accent



Need to be careful of Ms. Fair. She was anti-Indian not all that long ago.


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> where are u going ?? Canada or Australia???



Go to Canada.

I have heard Gulf for Malayalis and Canada for Punjabis.

No offense intended bro


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....



put the bastered into jail. Shows over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....


---
good video.
when other start critising you .. introspect.. whether you doing right thing and if ans is yes . mean ... you are hitting bulls eye..
if one NSA can be pain .. think team of 5 able NSA will be


----------



## abjktu

sreekumar said:


> Anyway the idiot who created this video knows the film very well.He was an IPS officer in that film.
> It was a malayalam film.


Ethengillum koothara Asif Ali fanaayirikkum..Avanmaarku korachu naalaayittu Prithvirajennu kelkumbol Pepidichavan vellam kanda mattaanu..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

@ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

abjktu said:


> Ethengillum koothara Asif Ali fanaayirikkum..Avanmaarku korachu naalaayittu Prithvirajennu kelkumbol Pepidichavan vellam kanda mattaanu..



Prithviraje ulla.Putiya gen pillarellam mathethara communtyil ninnanu.Christians ottarannam polumilla.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

wolfschanzze said:


> Naxalites in broad sense i mean secessionists,anti-nationals.
> Only one phoolka wont change anything, its full of Ngo's sponsored by CIA and tree hugger,
> besides kashmiri separatists like Ghulam nabi fai and etc. regularly send funds to it.
> And your gem Bhushans who want a referendum in kashmir. Thanks but i will pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Not Sure

Mr.UTurn said:


> @Abingdonboy @sancho @skynet @Jason bourne @RPK @IND151 @Sidak @Ammyy @RKO @Manindra @Chanakya's_Chant @Cat Shannon @Kloitra @hinduguy @axisofevil @Kunwar Anurag Rathore @GR!FF!N @SR-91 @sree45 @sreekumar @Capt.Popeye @levina @Kinetic @HariPrasad @Storm Force @sarjenprabhu @ptltejas @hkdas @trident2010 @abhi21 @pursuit of happiness @Android @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer @BDforever @Screambowl @acetophenol @thesolar65 @The_Sidewinder @narcon @TejasMk3 @Tshering22 @Hareeshu IA MBT @45'22' @The Huskar @jaiind @MandarK @Daedalus @shree835 @anant_s @SpArK @thesolar65 @AugenBlick @nik22 @seiko @Foo_Fighter @sathya @IndoCarib @1971+ @sid426 @OrionHunter @Ashoka The Great @Gessler @GORKHALI @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @bloo @AMDR @third eye @Star Wars @NKVD @SledgeHammer @ni8mare @Nova2 @pumkinduke @Brahmos_2 @kaykay @kurup @ito @kaku1 @khujliwal @kahonapyarhai @arun kumar @AMCA @StormShadow @Lil Mathew @Jayanta @jarves @illusion8 @Agent_47 @DrSomnath999 @Bang Galore @sms @XiNiX @gslv mk3 @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @atharvya @Span @Shinigami @macnurv @INDIC @xTra @DRAY @utraash @SirHatesALot @SarthakGanguly @jaunty @definitelynotIndian @Pride @MohitV @gau8av @Not Sure @FNFAL @Arya Desa @The Great One @Trawllu @madooxno9 @Dash @karan.1970 @Gandhara @alpha q @Koovie @Juggernautjatt @jugad @ashish1 @special sms @TimeTraveller @Indrani @wolfschanzze @Sahasranama .....




Bada hi mast video hai, kisne banaya? 


Lagta hai Bollywood ke comedians jaldi hi sadak pe aa jayenge


----------



## Jason bourne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532436930605379586

Wallah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532436930605379586
> 
> Wallah



Mashallah... Kya baat hai...

Alhumudallah... Tum kitne OBL maroge, har ghar se OBL niklega..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@fsayed where is @Bhai Zakir? This thread is deserted place because you two don't post here anymore.  Bhai, please Start posting in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

seiko said:


> View attachment 150066
> @ranjeet



With 50% reservation in place, I still find it bizarre people drag outdated baggage of Brahminphobia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 150076


Which Separatist did BJP include?


----------



## wolfschanzze

Indrani said:


> Need to be careful of Ms. Fair. She was anti-Indian not all that long ago.


I know her and i think she is wooing India as a part of Asian pivot and USA trying to get into friendly terms with India to counter China.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Prometheus said:


> ok Bhakt speak after me ........ Sharad Pawar is not corrupt and Sajid Lone is a die hard Indian nationalist


Sharad pawar will have his day,everyone will be hunted one by one.How do you think,Raja,Kanimozhi,Sonia gandhi ,Rahul gandhi have cases against them?sajjad lone is being brought back into Indian camp or should we go ahead and implement prashant Bhusans idea of referendum in kashmir?
And recently Jayalalitha went to jail.Who do you think were after them? Certainly not AAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

seiko said:


> View attachment 150066
> @ranjeet


Only the Sardesais can be so shamelessly and blatantly casteist.


----------



## Star Wars

Sidak said:


> @fsayed where is @Bhai Zakir? This thread is deserted place because you two don't post here anymore.  Bhai, please Start posting in this thread.



Both are same people and were banned


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> Both are same people and were banned



They both were different. Today, I saw @fsayed posted in some Technical Thread. Therefore, I invited him to this thread. The way they used to Spam this Thread was Hilarious.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Star Wars said:


> Both are same people and were banned


bro boy i was not banned. but i was not using this forum for some 8 months


----------



## Tridibans

fsayed said:


> bro boy i was not banned. but i was not using this forum for some 8 months


So now that you have recovered from May 16th, you can finally spend some time here on PDF. 
@Sidak @arp2041 @SarthakGanguly @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

PDP MLA Peerzada Mansoor tells voters not to choose the BJP and says that a Hindu CM will bring curse to the valley


----------



## fsayed

Tridibans said:


> So now that you have recovered from May 16th, you can finally spend some time here on PDF.
> @Sidak @arp2041 @SarthakGanguly @Star Wars


 KYA hua bjp k acche din r u still dreaming of modi super magic


----------



## Tridibans

fsayed said:


> KYA hua bjp k acche din r u still dreaming of modi super magic



Bhai tu to bura maan gaya. Mai to welcome kiya tujhe 

BTW BJP ke ache din aaye ya nahi, for the next 5 years your congress's bad days jaroor aa gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Tridibans said:


> So now that you have recovered from May 16th, you can finally spend some time here on PDF.
> @Sidak @arp2041 @SarthakGanguly @Star Wars


where is black money of my indians 15 lakh per person in 100 days


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> bro boy i was not banned. but i was not using this forum for some 8 months



I thought you were/are Paid Congress Poster and Ran from PDF after 16 My, 2014. Don't take me in a wrong sense mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> KYA hua bjp k acche din r u still dreaming of modi super magic



I'm happy that congress is getting decimated all over India. By the way Modi Sarkar is doing fine.


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> where is black money of my indians 15 lakh per person in 100 days



I'm disappointed with it.  Bring back Black Money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Sidak said:


> I'm happy that congress is getting decimated all over India. By the way Modi *Sarkar is doing fine*.


*fine* plz elaborate


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> PDP MLA Peerzada Mansoor tells voters not to choose the BJP and says that a Hindu CM will bring curse to the valley



Hindu CM would be better than the Curse which J&K has since Independence.


----------



## fsayed

Sidak said:


> Hindu CM would be better than the Curse which J&K has since Independence.


*hindu or any religion he or she must b hard working nd honest*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> *fine* plz elaborate



No Scams in Last 5 Months - No Adarsh, No Coal Scam, No 2G Ghotala etc. Investors poring Money in India, Stock Market touching new height's, Inflation coming down. An Panch Mahine may Bacche ki Jaan Logay.  You prove other way around?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fsayed said:


> where is black money of my indians 15 lakh per person in 100 days


I got it and flushed it down the toilet. Sorry.


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> *hindu or any religion he or she must b hard working nd honest*



That is true. Irrespective of Cast, Religion or etc...Leader should work for betterment of State and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Cong accuses BJP of courting separatists*
*Cong accuses BJP of courting separatists*
OUR SPECIAL CORRESPONDENT
*New Delhi, Nov. 7: *The Congress has hit out at the BJP's attempts to find allies in the Kashmir Valley which, it claims, is making that party reach out to anti-India forces.

Congress spokesperson Salman Khurshid alleged: "The BJP's intentions are not clear, their heart is not clean. Their double standards are exposed in Kashmir where they are reaching out to anti-India forces. They are trying to make a compromise with separatists."

Although Khurshid did not name anyone, he was referring to reports that suggested Ram Madhav, a BJP general secretary and senior RSS leader, had met Sajjad Lone and Engineer Rasheed to discuss a post-poll pact.

Sajjad Lone is the chief of the People's Conference, which was part of the separatist Hurriyat. Ram Madhav met him in Srinagar a few days ago.

Rasheed Engineer, the Independent MLA from Kupwara --- his original name is Sheikh Abdul Rasheed --- also met Madhav and offered the BJP support if it agreed to certain conditions.

The BJP expects to win the bulk of 37 seats in the Jammu region but that will not be enough to make the half-way mark in the 87-member Assembly. The BJP has, for the first time, declared a "Mission 44" in Jammu and Kashmir and is looking for props to accomplish its task.

Khurshid recalled that junior home minister Kiran Rijiju had said on TV that meetings with these elements were for electoral purposes only. "You can't sup with the devil to win election," the Congress leader said.

"This is the party which talks of morality and used to violently oppose these forces. We say this is betrayal with the nation. Such extreme situations are nothing with betrayal."

He continued: "They discontinued dialogue with Pakistan because it was dealing with separatists. Now they are themselves going to these forces for winning the election."

Although the BJP has denied any such meeting amid contrary claims from the other side, the conditions reportedly set by Rasheed are certain to rile ordinary BJP supporters --- that the Centre would have to help Kashmir out of its miseries and not be hostile to militants and Pakistan.

Rasheed had brought the "Save Afzal Guru" resolution in the Assembly. Guru, guilty in the Parliament attack case, was hanged under the UPA regime. The BJP had turned the demand for his hanging as one of its key political issues for years.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fsayed said:


> "You can't sup with the devil to win election," the Congress leader said.


Yes we can. Yes we will. Win J&K at all costs and then ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Sidak said:


> No Scams in Last 5 Months - No Adarsh, No Coal Scam, No 2G Ghotala etc. Investors poring Money in India, Stock Market touching new height's, Inflation coming down. An Panch Mahine may Bacche ki Jaan Logay.  You prove other way around?


Half of Modi's new ministers face criminal cases, majority are crorepatis : North, News - India Today
*Half of Modi's new ministers face criminal cases, majority are crorepatis*
Mail Today Bureau | Mail Today | New Delhi, November 11, 2014 | UPDATED 10:14 IST





Dr Ram Shankar Katheria, Hansraj Gangaram Ahir, Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti, Giriraj SinghAlmost half of the 21 new faces inducted into Prime Minister Narendra Modi's Council of Ministers have declared criminal cases against them, while a majority are crorepatis with their average assets pegged atRs.18.48 crore.

An analysis of the criminal and financial backgrounds of the 66-member Council of Ministers by the Association for Democratic Reforms (ADR) has revealed that 59 of them, or 92 per cent, are crorepatis.

Among the newly inducted ministers, the highest increase in assets was registered in the case of Mahesh Sharma from Gautam Budh Nagar, whose worth rose from Rs.15.85 crore in 2009 to Rs.47.37 crore this year.

Eight of the new ministers have declared criminal cases against themselves and four are facing serious criminal cases.

Of the total Council of Ministers, 20 or 31 per cent have declared criminal cases against themselves, while 11 ministers or 17 per cent are facing serious criminal cases like attempted murder, inciting communal disharmony and electoral violations.

ADR analysed data from the election affidavits of 64 ministers and the details of Union ministers Suresh Prabhu and Birender Singh were not included as they are not members of either House of Parliament.

The inclusion of Ramshankar Katheria from Agra constituency in the Council of Ministers led to a controversy on Monday as Congress slammed the BJP on the issue of the tainted minister. Katheria has declared a case of attempted murder against him. According to his affidavit, he is also facing cases related to promoting enmity between different groups on grounds of religion and race and committing acts prejudicial to maintenance of harmony.

Similarly, Giriraj Singh of Nawada constituency declared a case related to undue influence during an election (Section 171F of the IPC). As far as the financial background of the ministers is concerned, the average assets of the new ministers were worth Rs.18.48 crore.

Yalamanchili Satyanarayana Chowdary, a Rajya Sabha member from Andhra Pradesh, declared the highest total assets of Rs189.69 crore, followed by Jayant Sinha from Hazaribagh constituency with assets ofRs.55.67 crore and Mahesh Sharma from Gautam Budh Nagar with total assets of Rs.47.37 crore.

On the other hand, Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti from Fatehpur declared the lowest total assets of Rs.37.63 lakh. Five members of the council of ministers had declared assets of less than Rs.1 crore. Seven members of the council of ministers have total assets worth over Rs.30 crore, including Arun Jaitley (Rs.113 crore) and Harsimrat Kaur Badal (Rs.108 crore).

The NDA government strongly defended the expansion of the council of ministers in the wake of taint charges raised against some ministers by the Congress, saying that Prime Minister Narendra Modi had chosen his team members after checking their credentials and facts related to each one of them.

Reacting sharply to Congress's attack on Modi, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley said that all the charges were baseless.

"During the UPA government, the prime minister never had the last word in the formation of the cabinet or its expansion. In the NDA, it is a different trend. The last word is exclusively that of the prime minister," he said.

*Cong questions PM on 'criminal' ministers*

The Congress on Monday questioned Prime Minister Narendra Modi's pre-poll stand on cleaning up parliament of tainted lawmakers and alleged that the number of shady members in his council of ministers had gone up.

"The number of tainted ministers in the cabinet has gone up to 15 or 16 of the total 66," Congress communication department chief Ajay Maken said.

"You talk of cleaning Parliament of criminals, but you go on inducting tainted ministers," he said, adding Modi should have kept tainted leaders out as cabinet formation is his prerogative.

A study of 64 of the 66 cabinet ministers done by anti-graft NGO Association for Democratic Reforms indicated that 20 of them had declared criminal cases against themselves in their affidavits to the Election Commission.

Maken pressed for the resignation of Minister of State for Science and Technology Y.S. Chowdary and produced bank documents that he claimed showed Chowdary's company had defaulted on the repayment of a loan of Rs.317.6 crore from the Central Bank of India.

"Did you make him a minister to save him from default? The Modi government should come clean on it and the minister should resign," Maken said.

He further alleged that Minister of State for HRD Ram Shankar Katheria has a record of 23 cases against him in the affidavit he filed with the Election Commission. "Perhaps, no other MP has such a bulky criminal record," he said.

- _By Amit Agnihotri in New Delhi_



Read more at: Half of Modi's new ministers face criminal cases, majority are crorepatis : North, News - India Today


*Rahul Gandhi pulls up Modi over "false promises"*
Pradip Kumar Maitra, Hindustan Times Nagpur, October 13, 2014

First Published: 00:16 IST(13/10/2014) | Last Updated: 00:18 IST(13/10/2014)

After Sonia Gandhi, it was son Rahul Gandhi’s turn to woo voters in Vidarbha, as the Congress vice-president lashed Prime Minister Narendra Modi, accusing him of double standards.

Addressing his first elections meeting in Vidarbha on Sunday, Gandhi said that though Modi had promised to construct a huge statue of Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel, he was working against the principles that the leader stood for.

Gandhi said, “Our opposition pays tribute to the great soul of the country, Mahatma Gandhi, but they work against Gandhian principles. Congress has always worshipped the philosophy, values and principles of such great souls. This is the difference between the Congress and the opposition.”

Without naming Modi, he said that an opposition leader had said that nothing had happened in the last 60 years. “Their thinking is that only one man can take the country forward. Such thinking raises a question mark on you, who have elected Congress for years. If the Congress government did anything good, it is because of you who reposed faith in the party to rule, and the credit goes to you for the good work,” he said, adding that the BJP is not talking against the Congress, but against the common man who has elected the Congress for years.

*Lashing out at the Modi government for making “false” promises to the electorate, he said that Modi, in the 2014 Lok Sabha election campaign, had talked about bringing back black money stashed in foreign countries within 100 days, but was maintaining a stony silence, now that the deadline set by him had passed. He also reminded the gathering of Modi’s promise to inspire fear in Pakistan and China, if he was elected prime minister. “See what is happening on the Indo-Pak border. There is firing on the borders every day and people are dying. There is violation of the border by the Chinese army. Our Prime Minister was enjoying a swing ride with the Chinese president, but did not raise the issue with him during his visit,*” he rued.

The recent hike in price of life-saving drugs was also discussed by Gandhi in his 20-minute speech. He said that while the UPA government had kept medicine prices under control, Modi in his trip to the US had met industrialists from the drug-manufacturing cartel and agreed to lift the ban on price restrictions. Gandhi said that the UPA government had kept the prices of medicines under control, but when Modi travelled to US and met 11 top industrialists from the drug-manufacturing cartel, he had agreed to enhance the drug prices and lift the ban of price restrictions.

“*Now, life-saving medicines for diseases, like cancer, diabetes and blood pressure have increased drastically. This will affect the poor sections of society,” he said, pointing out that a cancer drug which was earlier available for Rs. 8,000 will now be sold for Rs. one lakh*.

Gandhi also promised that the Congress, if voted to power, will also not just provide free drugs, but free surgeries as well. He asserted that the Rajiv Gandhi Health Insurance Scheme launched in Maharashtra was already a hit, with many from the poor sections of society were benefiting from it.

Rahul also said that the state’s new textile and industrial policy would create 30 lakh jobs in the near future. He said that farmers in Maharashtra would be provided uninterrupted electricity, and promised to give a home to each needy family in Maharashtra, if Congress is elected in the state.

He also promised that Ramtek would be developed as a world-class tourism centre, attracting international tourists. While in power, Congress had developed Bangalore as an IT hub, Pune as an automobile hub, and will now develop Ramtek as a tourist hub, Gandhi said.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

^ And the spamming/vomitting begins...  We missed you.


----------



## fsayed

Sidak said:


> No Scams in Last 5 Months - No Adarsh, No Coal Scam, No 2G Ghotala etc. Investors poring Money in India, Stock Market touching new height's, Inflation coming down. An Panch Mahine may Bacche ki Jaan Logay.  You prove other way around?


*What could be the reason behind reduction in inflation and most importantly petrol prices in India after Modi came into power?*

Follow Question9


8 ANSWERS
ASK TO ANSWER



Mukesh Menaria, Bio Missing...
1 upvote by Rohit Nigam.

It would be surprising to see it coming from a Person who preferred to vote(first time in life) to a BJP candidate in local constituency just to bring MODI to central government.

*So far benefits MODI has provided/promised/got fame or coverage are the fruits of previous governments efforts. He still needs to prove himself. As far as I am aware only bigger initiative current government has taken is related to Statue of Unity. Rest all are follow-ups or rather quick follow-ups(plus for MODI government) on foundations provided by previous government which surprising was unable to cash-in such fruits just before elections(Surprisingly not what congress government usually does).*
Written 9d ago. Asked to answer by Ankit Kukreja.

Upvote1
Downvote
Comment

RELATED QUESTIONS
BJP supporters are saying the recent petrol and diesel price reductions are Modi's work. Is it really Modi's work or due to the international ... (continue)
Inflation (economics): What is the reason of increase in petrol prices in the past two year?
Inflation (economics): Why can't the Petrol/Diesel prices be rounded off to nearest whole number?


Jai Pathade
1 upvote by Rohit Nigam.

Its because of international market and new resources found in USA and Canada... nothing to do with mr. Modi
Written 5d ago.

Upvote1
Downvote
Comment



Neeraj Kumar Singal, Entreprenuer, Investor, Learner
3 upvotes by Ankit Kukreja, Saket Gupta, and Rohit Nigam.

Its call luck. Crude oil prices are not in anybody hand. The crude prices came down and so inflation. Petrol and diesel prices affect inflation in major way, as everything have a small or big comonent of energy prices either in production or in logistics. 

If the crude prices remains low the inflation will not sharply shoot up. Other items can be controlled by efficient management like food prices and vegetable prices. 

Low crude prices also reduces the foreign currency outflow and in turn increases the Indias financial position and thus ratings. If rating remains high cheap money from foreign investors can be raised and domestic interest prices can be lowered. Lower interest prices results in higher industrialisation and better off take of real estate. 
The whole cycle improves the economy and have multiplier effect on the economy.
Written 10d ago. Asked to answer by Ankit Kukreja.

Upvote3
Downvote
Comment



Shrikant Kadam
4 upvotes by Ankit Kukreja, Pranav Chavare, Atul Khiste, (more)

The reduction in inflation was actually due to strong monetary policies held by RBI from last one year and of course the Budget 2014-15 by Jaitley. Also govt included Potato and Onion in Essential commodities until next year.
The fall in petrol diesel is due to international factors. The rate of Crude oil we purchase from middle east countries have fallen from about $110 to 82-83$ per barrel. Using this great opportunity Govt released the control over oil prices and made them market controlled (i.e. whatever the international market price is that will be price of oil in India).
Hope this has cleared your doubt. Thank you.
Written 10d ago.

Upvote4
Downvote
Comments1+



Akash Agarwal, Business In Blood, Marwari Ban... (more)


*Basically Good and Fair Governance*

Indian money is getting strong in international market hence increasing the purchasing power of our currency. It's just like 1$ is more powerful than ₹1 now what going on is Indian currency is competing itself, and getting stronger against the dollar. For example : If we needed ₹60 to buy 1 liter of petrol from foreign country now we only pay ₹55 (making an assumption that earlier rate of 1$ was ₹60 which now reduced to ₹55).

That is the reason Narendra Modi is emphasising on Make In India so that we export more and import less and our rupee get stronger.
It's the fiscal policy as explained by Shrikant Kadam.

Hope that helps,
Thank You For A2A,
Akash Agarwal
Written 10d ago. Asked to answer by Ankit Kukreja.

Upvote
Downvote
Comments1+



Rajneesh Rai
3 upvotes by Saurabh Kumar Singh, Rohit Nigam, and Azeez Hussain.

petrol price reduce due to crude oil price in international market reduces.
and inflation is due to the many companies invested recently in India and new polices are made after the 2014 Loksabha elections. And Indian makret is considerably improved after Mr. Modi became Prime minister.
Written 10d ago.

Upvote3
Downvote
Comment



Karthika Nair


Deregularization of petrol and diesel prices..


----------



## Juggernautjatt

wolfschanzze said:


> Which Separatist did BJP include?


Sajjad lone meeting & praising PM modi & suddenly he becomes nationalist in the eyes of BJP & RSS fans.
Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi protests induction of ‘terrorist Bhatkal’s friend’ Sabir Ali in BJP - The Times of India
Is BJP planning poll tie-ups with separatist groups in Jammu & Kashmir? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
BJP woos Chhattisgarh Naxals who surrendered


----------



## wolfschanzze

Juggernautjatt said:


> Sajjad lone meeting & praising PM modi & suddenly he becomes nationalist in the eyes of BJP & RSS fans.
> Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi protests induction of ‘terrorist Bhatkal’s friend’ Sabir Ali in BJP - The Times of India
> Is BJP planning poll tie-ups with separatist groups in Jammu & Kashmir? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> BJP woos Chhattisgarh Naxals who surrendered


We are going to remove article 370 and secure kashmir instead of breaking it and giving it to pakistan like your Neta Prashant Bhushan.
Do you agree with him?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

fsayed said:


> bro boy i was not banned. but i was not using this forum for some 8 months



oh , the other guy was using multi accounts so i assumed one of em were yours


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> Half of Modi's new ministers face criminal cases, majority are crorepatis : North, News - India Today
> *Half of Modi's new ministers face criminal cases, majority are crorepatis*
> Mail Today Bureau | Mail Today | New Delhi, November 11, 2014 | UPDATED 10:14 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Ram Shankar Katheria, Hansraj Gangaram Ahir, Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti, Giriraj SinghAlmost half of the 21 new faces inducted into Prime Minister Narendra Modi's Council of Ministers have declared criminal cases against them, while a majority are crorepatis with their average assets pegged atRs.18.48 crore.
> 
> An analysis of the criminal and financial backgrounds of the 66-member Council of Ministers by the Association for Democratic Reforms (ADR) has revealed that 59 of them, or 92 per cent, are crorepatis.
> 
> Among the newly inducted ministers, the highest increase in assets was registered in the case of Mahesh Sharma from Gautam Budh Nagar, whose worth rose from Rs.15.85 crore in 2009 to Rs.47.37 crore this year.
> 
> Eight of the new ministers have declared criminal cases against themselves and four are facing serious criminal cases.
> 
> Of the total Council of Ministers, 20 or 31 per cent have declared criminal cases against themselves, while 11 ministers or 17 per cent are facing serious criminal cases like attempted murder, inciting communal disharmony and electoral violations.
> 
> ADR analysed data from the election affidavits of 64 ministers and the details of Union ministers Suresh Prabhu and Birender Singh were not included as they are not members of either House of Parliament.
> 
> The inclusion of Ramshankar Katheria from Agra constituency in the Council of Ministers led to a controversy on Monday as Congress slammed the BJP on the issue of the tainted minister. Katheria has declared a case of attempted murder against him. According to his affidavit, he is also facing cases related to promoting enmity between different groups on grounds of religion and race and committing acts prejudicial to maintenance of harmony.
> 
> Similarly, Giriraj Singh of Nawada constituency declared a case related to undue influence during an election (Section 171F of the IPC). As far as the financial background of the ministers is concerned, the average assets of the new ministers were worth Rs.18.48 crore.
> 
> Yalamanchili Satyanarayana Chowdary, a Rajya Sabha member from Andhra Pradesh, declared the highest total assets of Rs189.69 crore, followed by Jayant Sinha from Hazaribagh constituency with assets ofRs.55.67 crore and Mahesh Sharma from Gautam Budh Nagar with total assets of Rs.47.37 crore.
> 
> On the other hand, Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti from Fatehpur declared the lowest total assets of Rs.37.63 lakh. Five members of the council of ministers had declared assets of less than Rs.1 crore. Seven members of the council of ministers have total assets worth over Rs.30 crore, including Arun Jaitley (Rs.113 crore) and Harsimrat Kaur Badal (Rs.108 crore).
> 
> The NDA government strongly defended the expansion of the council of ministers in the wake of taint charges raised against some ministers by the Congress, saying that Prime Minister Narendra Modi had chosen his team members after checking their credentials and facts related to each one of them.
> 
> Reacting sharply to Congress's attack on Modi, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley said that all the charges were baseless.
> 
> "During the UPA government, the prime minister never had the last word in the formation of the cabinet or its expansion. In the NDA, it is a different trend. The last word is exclusively that of the prime minister," he said.
> 
> *Cong questions PM on 'criminal' ministers*
> 
> The Congress on Monday questioned Prime Minister Narendra Modi's pre-poll stand on cleaning up parliament of tainted lawmakers and alleged that the number of shady members in his council of ministers had gone up.
> 
> "The number of tainted ministers in the cabinet has gone up to 15 or 16 of the total 66," Congress communication department chief Ajay Maken said.
> 
> "You talk of cleaning Parliament of criminals, but you go on inducting tainted ministers," he said, adding Modi should have kept tainted leaders out as cabinet formation is his prerogative.
> 
> A study of 64 of the 66 cabinet ministers done by anti-graft NGO Association for Democratic Reforms indicated that 20 of them had declared criminal cases against themselves in their affidavits to the Election Commission.
> 
> Maken pressed for the resignation of Minister of State for Science and Technology Y.S. Chowdary and produced bank documents that he claimed showed Chowdary's company had defaulted on the repayment of a loan of Rs.317.6 crore from the Central Bank of India.
> 
> "Did you make him a minister to save him from default? The Modi government should come clean on it and the minister should resign," Maken said.
> 
> He further alleged that Minister of State for HRD Ram Shankar Katheria has a record of 23 cases against him in the affidavit he filed with the Election Commission. "Perhaps, no other MP has such a bulky criminal record," he said.
> 
> - _By Amit Agnihotri in New Delhi_
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: Half of Modi's new ministers face criminal cases, majority are crorepatis : North, News - India Today
> 
> 
> *Rahul Gandhi pulls up Modi over "false promises"*
> Pradip Kumar Maitra, Hindustan Times Nagpur, October 13, 2014
> 
> First Published: 00:16 IST(13/10/2014) | Last Updated: 00:18 IST(13/10/2014)
> 
> After Sonia Gandhi, it was son Rahul Gandhi’s turn to woo voters in Vidarbha, as the Congress vice-president lashed Prime Minister Narendra Modi, accusing him of double standards.
> 
> Addressing his first elections meeting in Vidarbha on Sunday, Gandhi said that though Modi had promised to construct a huge statue of Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel, he was working against the principles that the leader stood for.
> 
> Gandhi said, “Our opposition pays tribute to the great soul of the country, Mahatma Gandhi, but they work against Gandhian principles. Congress has always worshipped the philosophy, values and principles of such great souls. This is the difference between the Congress and the opposition.”
> 
> Without naming Modi, he said that an opposition leader had said that nothing had happened in the last 60 years. “Their thinking is that only one man can take the country forward. Such thinking raises a question mark on you, who have elected Congress for years. If the Congress government did anything good, it is because of you who reposed faith in the party to rule, and the credit goes to you for the good work,” he said, adding that the BJP is not talking against the Congress, but against the common man who has elected the Congress for years.
> 
> *Lashing out at the Modi government for making “false” promises to the electorate, he said that Modi, in the 2014 Lok Sabha election campaign, had talked about bringing back black money stashed in foreign countries within 100 days, but was maintaining a stony silence, now that the deadline set by him had passed. He also reminded the gathering of Modi’s promise to inspire fear in Pakistan and China, if he was elected prime minister. “See what is happening on the Indo-Pak border. There is firing on the borders every day and people are dying. There is violation of the border by the Chinese army. Our Prime Minister was enjoying a swing ride with the Chinese president, but did not raise the issue with him during his visit,*” he rued.
> 
> The recent hike in price of life-saving drugs was also discussed by Gandhi in his 20-minute speech. He said that while the UPA government had kept medicine prices under control, Modi in his trip to the US had met industrialists from the drug-manufacturing cartel and agreed to lift the ban on price restrictions. Gandhi said that the UPA government had kept the prices of medicines under control, but when Modi travelled to US and met 11 top industrialists from the drug-manufacturing cartel, he had agreed to enhance the drug prices and lift the ban of price restrictions.
> 
> “*Now, life-saving medicines for diseases, like cancer, diabetes and blood pressure have increased drastically. This will affect the poor sections of society,” he said, pointing out that a cancer drug which was earlier available for Rs. 8,000 will now be sold for Rs. one lakh*.
> 
> Gandhi also promised that the Congress, if voted to power, will also not just provide free drugs, but free surgeries as well. He asserted that the Rajiv Gandhi Health Insurance Scheme launched in Maharashtra was already a hit, with many from the poor sections of society were benefiting from it.
> 
> Rahul also said that the state’s new textile and industrial policy would create 30 lakh jobs in the near future. He said that farmers in Maharashtra would be provided uninterrupted electricity, and promised to give a home to each needy family in Maharashtra, if Congress is elected in the state.
> 
> He also promised that Ramtek would be developed as a world-class tourism centre, attracting international tourists. While in power, Congress had developed Bangalore as an IT hub, Pune as an automobile hub, and will now develop Ramtek as a tourist hub, Gandhi said.



Bhai, Arun Jately Ji clarified on this. His interview is available online, just Google it.


----------



## Jason bourne

Uski ma ka saki naka maharastra me hua kya officially NCP ne support diya ? Bjp vale bol rahe he hume pata nahi kis kis ne support kiya ye dhvani mat kya he ?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

wolfschanzze said:


> We are going to remove article 370 and secure kashmir instead of breaking it and giving it to pakistan like your Neta Prashant Bhushan.
> Do you agree with him?


Prashant Bhushan's stand on kashmir is his personal view. Official stance of AAP on this issue is differrent from him.
We differ with Bhushan on Kashmir, says AAP - The Hindu


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> Prashant Bhushan's stand on kashmir is his personal view. Official stance of AAP on this issue is differrent from him.
> We differ with Bhushan on Kashmir, says AAP - The Hindu



As per this dimwit Bhagat Singh is a Terrorist. #AAPTARDS speaks loathe of crap and put it to rest by saying it's his/her Personal Views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

fsayed said:


> *What could be the reason behind reduction in inflation and most importantly petrol prices in India after Modi came into power?*
> 
> Follow Question9
> 
> 
> 8 ANSWERS
> ASK TO ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> Mukesh Menaria, Bio Missing...
> 1 upvote by Rohit Nigam.
> 
> It would be surprising to see it coming from a Person who preferred to vote(first time in life) to a BJP candidate in local constituency just to bring MODI to central government.
> 
> *So far benefits MODI has provided/promised/got fame or coverage are the fruits of previous governments efforts. He still needs to prove himself. As far as I am aware only bigger initiative current government has taken is related to Statue of Unity. Rest all are follow-ups or rather quick follow-ups(plus for MODI government) on foundations provided by previous government which surprising was unable to cash-in such fruits just before elections(Surprisingly not what congress government usually does).*
> Written 9d ago. Asked to answer by Ankit Kukreja.
> 
> Upvote1
> Downvote
> Comment
> 
> RELATED QUESTIONS
> BJP supporters are saying the recent petrol and diesel price reductions are Modi's work. Is it really Modi's work or due to the international ... (continue)
> Inflation (economics): What is the reason of increase in petrol prices in the past two year?
> Inflation (economics): Why can't the Petrol/Diesel prices be rounded off to nearest whole number?
> 
> 
> Jai Pathade
> 1 upvote by Rohit Nigam.
> 
> Its because of international market and new resources found in USA and Canada... nothing to do with mr. Modi
> Written 5d ago.
> 
> Upvote1
> Downvote
> Comment
> 
> 
> 
> Neeraj Kumar Singal, Entreprenuer, Investor, Learner
> 3 upvotes by Ankit Kukreja, Saket Gupta, and Rohit Nigam.
> 
> Its call luck. Crude oil prices are not in anybody hand. The crude prices came down and so inflation. Petrol and diesel prices affect inflation in major way, as everything have a small or big comonent of energy prices either in production or in logistics.
> 
> If the crude prices remains low the inflation will not sharply shoot up. Other items can be controlled by efficient management like food prices and vegetable prices.
> 
> Low crude prices also reduces the foreign currency outflow and in turn increases the Indias financial position and thus ratings. If rating remains high cheap money from foreign investors can be raised and domestic interest prices can be lowered. Lower interest prices results in higher industrialisation and better off take of real estate.
> The whole cycle improves the economy and have multiplier effect on the economy.
> Written 10d ago. Asked to answer by Ankit Kukreja.
> 
> Upvote3
> Downvote
> Comment
> 
> 
> 
> Shrikant Kadam
> 4 upvotes by Ankit Kukreja, Pranav Chavare, Atul Khiste, (more)
> 
> The reduction in inflation was actually due to strong monetary policies held by RBI from last one year and of course the Budget 2014-15 by Jaitley. Also govt included Potato and Onion in Essential commodities until next year.
> The fall in petrol diesel is due to international factors. The rate of Crude oil we purchase from middle east countries have fallen from about $110 to 82-83$ per barrel. Using this great opportunity Govt released the control over oil prices and made them market controlled (i.e. whatever the international market price is that will be price of oil in India).
> Hope this has cleared your doubt. Thank you.
> Written 10d ago.
> 
> Upvote4
> Downvote
> Comments1+
> 
> 
> 
> Akash Agarwal, Business In Blood, Marwari Ban... (more)
> 
> 
> *Basically Good and Fair Governance*
> 
> Indian money is getting strong in international market hence increasing the purchasing power of our currency. It's just like 1$ is more powerful than ₹1 now what going on is Indian currency is competing itself, and getting stronger against the dollar. For example : If we needed ₹60 to buy 1 liter of petrol from foreign country now we only pay ₹55 (making an assumption that earlier rate of 1$ was ₹60 which now reduced to ₹55).
> 
> That is the reason Narendra Modi is emphasising on Make In India so that we export more and import less and our rupee get stronger.
> It's the fiscal policy as explained by Shrikant Kadam.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Thank You For A2A,
> Akash Agarwal
> Written 10d ago. Asked to answer by Ankit Kukreja.
> 
> Upvote
> Downvote
> Comments1+
> 
> 
> 
> Rajneesh Rai
> 3 upvotes by Saurabh Kumar Singh, Rohit Nigam, and Azeez Hussain.
> 
> petrol price reduce due to crude oil price in international market reduces.
> and inflation is due to the many companies invested recently in India and new polices are made after the 2014 Loksabha elections. And Indian makret is considerably improved after Mr. Modi became Prime minister.
> Written 10d ago.
> 
> Upvote3
> Downvote
> Comment
> 
> 
> 
> Karthika Nair
> 
> 
> Deregularization of petrol and diesel prices..



Fortune Favours the Brave! The day NaMo became PM, Rupee Starting Appreciating.


----------



## Jason bourne

Suspend for 2 years
Con MLAs :
Virendra Jagtap, Abdul Sattar, Amar Kale, Jaykumar Gore, Rahul Bondre


Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Sidak said:


> Fortune Favours the Brave! The day NaMo became PM, Rupee Starting Appreciating.


 
Consumer Inflation Falls to Record Low of 5.52% in October, Rate Cut Hopes Rise - NDTVProfit.com

If RBI decides to cut rates , there is no looking back. Economy will be on full throtle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Suspend for 2 years
> Con MLAs :
> Virendra Jagtap, Abdul Sattar, Amar Kale, Jaykumar Gore, Rahul Bondre
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha



Why they have been Suspended?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> As per this dimwit Bhagat Singh is a Terrorist. #AAPTARDS speaks loathe of crap and put it to rest by saying it's his/her Personal Views.


Bhagat Singh also has been termed in bad light in several RSS writeups. Some AAP leaders like Bhagwant mann are geniune followers of bhagat singh.
Bhagwant Mann Demands Shaheed Bhagat Singh Statue In Cuba | Punjab Live


----------



## Indrani

fsayed said:


> bro boy i was not banned. but i was not using this forum for some 8 months



Welcome Back.


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bhagat Singh also has been termed in bad light in several RSS writeups. Some AAP leaders like Bhagwant mann are geniune followers of bhagat singh.
> Bhagwant Mann Demands Shaheed Bhagat Singh Statue In Cuba | Punjab Live



Bhagwant Mann is a Punjabi and every Punjabi is Proud of Bhagat Singh. Hence, by default he is the genuine follower of Bhagat Singh. However, AAP isn't! 

After joining AAP, he has forgotten Punjabiyat and Turned a Retard. He wanted debate on Gaza in Parliament, Participated in Candlelight Vigil, but didn't utter the word when Sikhs were killed in UP Riots, neither did his party who only won from Punjab.#AAPTARDS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> Why they have been Suspended?




For manhandling governer in Assembly today ... 

Governer ko chot lag gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> For manhandling governer in Assembly today ...
> 
> Governer ko chot lag gayi



I got that now - watching news. 

@Nair saab will BJP-SS get along in Maharashtra or have reached no point of return.


----------



## ranjeet

seiko said:


> View attachment 150066
> @ranjeet


What about it?


----------



## Iggy

ranjeet said:


> What about it?



The supposed secular guy taking a community line.. I told you in another thread.. These guys are not the example of secular people in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532502959456653313

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

seiko said:


> The supposed secular guy taking a community line.. I told you in another thread.. These guys are not the example of secular people in India.


I know that and thats how the whole media lobby is. Not secular just filled with anti Hindu bias.


----------



## Parul

seiko said:


> The supposed secular guy taking a community line.. I told you in another thread.. These guys are not the example of secular people in India.



Seiko Bhai, their is no Secularism in India. This Word has lost it's sanity and turned into Curse word. _Secularism - a concept related to the separation of state and religion. Where is it in India_?


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bhagat Singh also has been termed in bad light in several RSS writeups. Some AAP leaders like Bhagwant mann are geniune followers of bhagat singh.
> Bhagwant Mann Demands Shaheed Bhagat Singh Statue In Cuba | Punjab Live


 LMLA saab was another add on to the AAP drama.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> Bhagwant Mann is a Punjabi and every Punjabi is Proud of Bhagat Singh. Hence, by default he is the genuine follower of Bhagat Singh. However, AAP isn't!
> 
> After joining AAP, he has forgotten Punjabiyat and Turned a *Retard*. He wanted debate on Gaza in Parliament, Participated in Candlelight Vigil, but didn't utter the word when Sikhs were killed in UP Riots, neither did his party who only won from Punjab.#AAPTARDS.


Not as retard as Akali BJP leaders of Punjab . 
He showed sympathy only for innocent kids & women killed in Isreal operation not for Hamas terrorists. 
AAP was first party to order SIT for 84 sikh riots and everyone in sikh religion knows & respects AAP leader H.S. Phoolka's noble contribution for riot victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> Not as retard as Akali BJP leaders of Punjab .
> He showed sympathy only for innocent kids & women killed in Isreal operation not for Hamas terrorists.
> AAP was first party to order SIT for 84 sikh riots and everyone in sikh religion knows & respects AAP leader H.S. Phoolka's noble contribution for riot victims.



Err - Where was this Sympathy when innocent Sikhs Killed in UP or Yazidis getting Butchered, Rape what not in Iran? Why no Candlelight Vigil for them, why no Sympathy, why no Debate on it in Parliament. Why only Gaza? 

No one can deny Phoolkas Contibution. However, SIT and Candlelight Vigil was only for Vote Banks, seeking in Mind the upcoming elections.


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> LMLA saab was another add on to the AAP drama.



While General Elections, I used to listen to his speeches and really wanted him to win from Punjab. However, he has turned out to be great disappointment for me. #AAPTARD Effect.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> LMLA saab was another add on to the AAP drama.


Not a big drama than Sukhbir badal's promise that BJP will send us truck loads of money to Punjab after winning LS elections. 
And bro here's video of a drunk person hope you like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Sidak said:


> While General Elections, I used to listen to his speeches and really wanted him to win from Punjab. However, he has turned out to be great disappointment for me. #AAPTARD Effect.


Yeah even I thought he would do good but looks like Arvind Kejriwal ate all his grey matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Not a big drama than Sukhbir badal's promise that BJP will send us truck loads of money to Punjab after winning LS elections.
> And bro here's video of a drunk person hope you like it


Well we all agree Akalis are bad and needed to be done with but whats the alternative? AAP has been a huge let down.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> Err - Where was this Sympathy when innocent Sikhs Killed in UP or Yazidis getting Butchered, Rape what not in Iran? Why no Candlelight Vigil for them, why no Sympathy, why no Debate on it in Parliament. Why only Gaza?
> 
> No one can deny Phoolkas Contibution. However, SIT and Candlelight Vigil was only for Vote Banks, seeking in Mind the upcoming elections.


Apart from congress a total of 14 FIRs were registered against 49 BJP-RSS leaders for their role in anti-Sikh riots of 1984. The BJP had passed a resolution in 1984 and requested then PM Indira Gandhi to attack the Golden Temple.
Why BJP leader & our FM Sushma Swaraj is silent on saving punjabi youths trapped in Iraq unlike christian nurses of kerala?
Leave Iran just read BJP & RSS leader's controversial comments about rape in India. You easily can find them on google.
BJP's govt. announcement to give 5 lakh rupees to riot victims(which they rejected later) was also for sikh vote bank in delhi elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Well we all agree Akalis are bad and needed to be done with but *whats the alternative*? AAP has been a huge let down.


Certainly not BJP because they are already sharing power with them & doing nothing to curb them.
Certainly not pappu's congress because they most worst.
Only remains AAP inko bhi ik try de k dekh lete hain ( although I am not too optimistic about them like some guys are for BJP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Certainly not BJP because they are already sharing power with them & doing nothing to curb them.
> Certainly not pappu's congress because they most worst.
> Only remains AAP inko bhi ik try de k dekh lete hain ( although I am not too optimistic about them like some guys are for BJP)


AAP can do good if Arvind kejriwal stops his dictatorship within party, who knows once he looses delhi he might move on to Punjab as a CM candidate. AAP minus Kejriwal and Yo Yo Salim and co. can be good. Punjab unit need local leaders with full power and authority in their hand to run things there.


----------



## narcon

Can anyone throw some light on such Indian court judgement please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Majority of defence deals are stuck up due to lobbying, vested interest and kickbacks: Parrikar....


----------



## jha

BJP to cash in on 'vacuum' in Tamil Nadu, sets ambitious target of ‘capturing power’ - The Times of India


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> BJP to cash in on 'vacuum' in Tamil Nadu, sets ambitious target of ‘capturing power’ - The Times of India


Now.. this is really a long shot! For once.. I can believe that it's possible in J & K.. but will take a miracle to capture power in TN!


----------



## ARPANET

SECULAR Reasoning............

If BJP takes SS support - See how power hungry they are, they were fighting against each other before polls.

If BJP takes NCP support - BJP has betrayed ppl of Maharashtra.

If BJP forms a Minority Govt. (no support) - This Govt. should CEASE to exist, they have NO RIGHT to rule.

Going to ELECTIONS at huge cost to EXCHEQUER for 5-7 seat difference is BETTER option but not BJP ruling. Anyway, there will be no MIRACLE if elections happen again, just that BJP will win more SEATS.

OOPS................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

jha said:


> BJP to cash in on 'vacuum' in Tamil Nadu, sets ambitious target of ‘capturing power’ - The Times of India





JanjaWeed said:


> Now.. this is really a long shot! For once.. I can believe that it's possible in J & K.. but will take a miracle to capture power in TN!



Tamil Nadu (and also Kerala) would be a very hard nut to crack for BJP, if happens I would be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

INDIC said:


> Tamil Nadu (and also Kerala) would a very hard nut to crack for BJP, if happens I would be happy.


True! BJP is non-existent in these two states. Atleast they have won parliament seats in WB & J&K.. but never in TN & Kerala. It would be an achievement even if they manage to claim third place in both these states, let alone forming the govt.


----------



## INDIC

JanjaWeed said:


> True! BJP is non-existent in these two states. Atleast they have won parliament seats in WB & J&K.. but never in TN & Kerala. It would be an achievement even if they manage to claim third place in both these states, let alone forming the govt.



BJP took more votes than Congress in Tamil Nadu and bagged Kanniyakumari seat but Tamil Nadu is deep into Dravidian politics and inroad for new party will be a hard nut to crack for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532547002018451461

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

INDIC said:


> BJP took more votes than Congress in Tamil Nadu and bagged Kanniyakumari seat but Tamil Nadu is deep into Dravidian politics and inroad for new party will be a hard nut to crack for BJP.


Maybe Tamilians doesn't get swayed by the usual politics of rest of India. It's just a pity that existing political heads in TN are treated as larger than life figures. People in general just don't want to detox themselves from the addiction of these two Dravidian parties.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> AAP can do good if Arvind kejriwal stops his dictatorship within party, who knows once he looses delhi he might move on to Punjab as a CM candidate. AAP minus Kejriwal and Yo Yo Salim and co. can be good. Punjab unit need local leaders with full power and authority in their hand to run things there.




few days ago , I met with Punjab Chief of AAP ( who hails from my district) .....according to him Kejriwal has given full authority to him to make organisation ready in Punjab , which even included selecting people in every assembly constituency for potential candidates and a saparate team has been made of punjab AAP look into AAP affairs .....which doesnot include Kejriwal or yadav guy. And for CM post , most probably Bhagwant Mann or Sucha Singh Chotepur will be projected 

Happy now


----------



## Prometheus

BTW ......hey BJPtards .....how does it feel to do friendship with NCP in maharastra???

I heard modi once saying it as Naturally corrupt party


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Not as retard as Akali BJP leaders of Punjab .
> He showed sympathy only for innocent kids & women killed in Isreal operation not for Hamas terrorists.
> AAP was first party to order SIT for 84 sikh riots and everyone in sikh religion knows & respects AAP leader H.S. Phoolka's noble contribution for riot victims.




are you trying to talk sense-fully with BJPtards ???  seriously?


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> BTW ......hey BJPtards .....how does it feel to do friendship with NCP in maharastra???
> 
> I heard modi once saying it as Naturally corrupt party


Who said it was NCP it was on voice votes maybe it was shiv sena after all they are coalition with BJP in center and still a Part of NDA


----------



## INDIC

JanjaWeed said:


> Maybe Tamilians doesn't get swayed by the usual politics of rest of India. It's just a pity that existing political heads in TN are treated as larger than life figures. People in general just don't want to detox themselves from the addiction of these two Dravidian parties.



I will say Dravidian ideology partly dwells inside common Tamils, its just not a political ideology. Same with Kerala they are deep into communism. Rest of South India would be easy go for BJP.


----------



## jha

Cant agree with every point in this... But this article deserves a read... 

http://www.newsinsight.net/Raagdurbari.aspx#page=page-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bhagat Singh also has been termed in bad light in several RSS writeups. Some AAP leaders like Bhagwant mann are geniune followers of bhagat singh.
> Bhagwant Mann Demands Shaheed Bhagat Singh Statue In Cuba | Punjab Live



Please post such writeups, otherwise you desperately want to believe that RSS is anti-sikh.


----------



## Sahasranama

jha said:


> Cant agree with every point in this... But this article deserves a read...
> 
> http://www.newsinsight.net/Raagdurbari.aspx#page=page-1



It true. As of today, AJ is a non performer.


----------



## jha

Sahasranama said:


> It true. As of today, AJ is a non performer.



More than 20 Bills are set for this coming session. Not a single one GST, FDI.... WTF is going on..

Till date no movement on Disinvestment. Over that they have decided to hike excise duty on Petrol. This Fin. Min. is too status quoist. A Shourie is needed at this time, when everything is going in favour of Modi.


----------



## Prometheus

heisenberg said:


> Please post such writeups, otherwise you desperately want to believe that RSS is anti-sikh.




no RSS is Anti-Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> More than 20 Bills are set for this coming session. Not a single one GST, FDI.... WTF is going on..
> 
> Till date no movement on Disinvestment. Over that they have decided to hike excise duty on Petrol. This Fin. Min. is too status quoist. A Shourie is needed at this time, when everything is going in favour of Modi.



why?? u no love Jaitley anymore?


----------



## ARPANET

J&K - BJP SLP.
Jharkhand - BJP+ Simple Majority
Delhi - BJP simple majority (minimum).

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Mike_Brando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sahasranama

jha said:


> More than 20 Bills are set for this coming session. Not a single one GST, FDI.... WTF is going on..
> 
> Till date no movement on Disinvestment. Over that they have decided to hike excise duty on Petrol. This Fin. Min. is too status quoist. A Shourie is needed at this time, when everything is going in favour of Modi.



GST is one step closer to reality, GST dream one step closer to reality; empowered panel of state FMs & Centre agree on 'place of supply' rules - Economic Times

FDI in insurance and Defence is already accepted. Disinvestment is on the block and the road map is clear. No issues there either. 

All these are standard run off the mill policies and does not have the potential to revolutionize the economy. 

What I expected was a clear road map for eliminating Income Tax and an end to tax terrorism. Lowering of interest rates and massive availability of credit. Strengthening of the Rupee. Relaxation on gold imports. True labour reforms. Framework for massive skill development. ALL of these REAL actions are missing. 

We need a Dr. Subramanian swamy to really kick start the economy and truly unshackle Indians.


----------



## Sahasranama

Prometheus said:


> why?? u no love Jaitley anymore?



People love Jaitley because he is loyal to Modi, without that what is his worth ?


----------



## jha

Sahasranama said:


> GST is one step closer to reality, GST dream one step closer to reality; empowered panel of state FMs & Centre agree on 'place of supply' rules - Economic Times
> 
> FDI in insurance and Defence is already accepted. Disinvestment is on the block and the road map is clear. No issues there either.
> 
> All these are standard run off the mill policies and does not have the potential to revolutionize the economy.
> 
> What I expected was a clear road map for eliminating Income Tax and an end to tax terrorism. Lowering of interest rates and massive availability of credit. Strengthening of the Rupee. Relaxation on gold imports. True labour reforms. Framework for massive skill development. ALL of these REAL actions are missing.
> 
> We need a Dr. Subramanian swamy to really kick start the economy and truly unshackle Indians.



Dr. Swamy is said to have declined an invite to join the cabinet. He is said to be keen to focus on " Congress Mukta Bharat"...


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> why?? u no love Jaitley anymore?



I think he is million times better than politicians of Mango Man party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sahasranama

jha said:


> Dr. Swamy is said to have declined an invite to join the cabinet. He is said to be keen to focus on " Congress Mukta Bharat"...



Seriously ? That is quite unlike him. He was keen on the finance ministry earlier. He too like Modi, wanted to etch his name in history by doing something Great.


----------



## IndoCarib

Sahasranama said:


> People love Jaitley because he is loyal to Modi, without that what is his worth ?


 
Modi is task master. Jaitley eventually will have to work or leave. It is time to seriously consider a alternative FM.


----------



## jha

INDIC said:


> I think he is million times better than politicians of Mango Man party.



He should be good enough to work in "Modi" Cabinet.. No wonder his whole ministry has been repackaged with new joinees. 

Who gives a f**k about Mango man party now..?  We are way past that stage. Now waiting for real achchhe din..


----------



## jha

Sahasranama said:


> Seriously ? That is quite unlike him. He was keen on the finance ministry earlier. He too like Modi, wanted to etch his name in history by doing something Great.



All this may have been spread by Swami-fans. But He does hate SG and Congress a lot.. Modi might have given him a free pass to go after the "family"...


----------



## jha

Sahasranama said:


> People love Jaitley because he is loyal to Modi, without that what is his worth ?



He seems to be loyal to Lutyens circle as well. Sooner than later, he will have to make a choice. He should have been grateful that even after loosing a self-chosen seat in wave election, He is holding the biggest ministry. And all he has to show for is some tinkering here and some tinkering there.


----------



## INDIC

jha said:


> He should be good enough to work in "Modi" Cabinet.. No wonder his whole ministry has been repackaged with new joinees.
> 
> Who gives a f**k about Mango man party now..?  We are way past that stage. Now waiting for real achchhe din..



Mango man party has no idea about Indian economy, the way they attacked industrialists, investment and support freebies, I always felt licence raj is coming back to India.


----------



## Sahasranama

jha said:


> All this may have been spread by Swami-fans. But He does hate SG and Congress a lot.. Modi might have given him a free pass to go after the "family"...



Dr. Swami is quite unpredictable and does not fear Modi, he respects Modi.

My take is that Modi tested him by asking him to fight Sonia in Rai Bareilley and Dr. Swamy failed the test by refusing that request. Smriti Irani also followed Modi's instruction and fought Pappu and lost. But she still made it into the Cabinet as its youngest member.

Dr. Swamy would certainly have joined the cabinet if he had even fought and lost. No one expected him to win anyway. Even AJ lost in punjab and is still the FM.

I think Dr. Sway was a victim of his own intelligence. He was "over smart" and I think he realizes it now so now he holds his peace with Modi. The problem is that age is not with him. This is/was his last chance to make a significant difference.


----------



## Sahasranama

jha said:


> He seems to be loyal to Lutyens circle as well. Sooner than later, he will have to make a choice. He should have been grateful that even after loosing a self-chosen seat in wave election, He is holding the biggest ministry. And all he has to show for is some tinkering here and some tinkering there.



I agree. A leopard does not change its spots. AJ is a Delhi animal with all its inherent corruption and nepotism. But I think he is a VERY good judge of character and that is why Modi trusts him.


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532824898666643456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> Dr. Swami is quite unpredictable and does not fear Modi, he respects Modi.
> 
> My take is that Modi tested him by asking him to fight Sonia in Rai Bareilley and Dr. Swamy failed the test by refusing that request. Smriti Irani also followed Modi's instruction and fought Pappu and lost. But she still made it into the Cabinet as its youngest member.
> 
> Dr. Swamy would certainly have joined the cabinet if he had even fought and lost. No one expected him to win anyway. Even AJ lost in punjab and is still the FM.
> 
> I think Dr. Sway was a victim of his own intelligence. He was "over smart" and I think he realizes it now so now he holds his peace with Modi. The problem is that age is not with him. This is/was his last chance to make a significant difference.



No, Dr. Swamy was not offered a ticket. Never heard of him being asked to contest against Sonia.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> No, Dr. Swamy was not offered a ticket. Never heard of him being asked to contest against Sonia.



LS Polls: BJP offered me Rae Bareli seat, that too very late, says Subramanian Swamy - Economic Times

I suspect he was offered the seat late, so that it could serve as an excuse when he lost.


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> LS Polls: BJP offered me Rae Bareli seat, that too very late, says Subramanian Swamy - Economic Times
> 
> I suspect he was offered the seat late, so that it could serve as an excuse when he lost.



Nah he is not the kind to shy away from a fight. Unlike Jaitley, he is a 5 time MP.


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Nah he is not the kind to shy away from a fight. Unlike Jaitley, he is a 5 time MP.



Did you read the link ? Dr. Swamy himself says he refused the seat, so where is the doubt ?


----------



## jha

Indrani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532824898666643456



Well.. Atleast this lady wants to fight on Congress's ticket...

A BJP MLA ( who was dropped this time ) was offered ticket and Rs. 1 crore by Congress. He said : " Main BJP office mein Jharu lagaunga lekin tumhare party mein nahi jaoonga "..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

Sahasranama said:


> I agree. A leopard does not change its spots. AJ is a Delhi animal with all its inherent corruption and nepotism. But I think he is a VERY good judge of character and that is why Modi trusts him.



Then He should be given charge of Ministry of Characters  Finance should be given to no nonsense chaps ... Only relief is tht his team is packed with good people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Sahasranama said:


> LS Polls: BJP offered me Rae Bareli seat, that too very late, says Subramanian Swamy - Economic Times
> 
> I suspect he was offered the seat late, so that it could serve as an excuse when he lost.



Yes.. He was probably the ticket very late..

BTW some persons are required to take on CONgress Party as well. They need to be kept busy in Courts as well.


----------



## Indrani

Sahasranama said:


> Did you read the link ? Dr. Swamy himself says he refused the seat, so where is the doubt ?



Yeah I read the link. Dr. Swamy said it was rather late when he was offered the ticket. I have no reason to disbelieve him.

I re-read your post. I had misread it earlier. Sonia would have won from that constituency. So Swamy need not have felt ashamed even if he would have lost, but he does not like to go in unprepared.


----------



## Sahasranama

jha said:


> Yes.. He was probably the ticket very late..
> 
> BTW some persons are required to take on CONgress Party as well. They need to be kept busy in Courts as well.



That is the job of the govt. Dr. Swamy was doing that job when BJP and his party was out of power. It is unfair asking him to do that job when BJP is in power. It's a monumental waste of his abilities. 

I really do hope Modi finds a suitable role for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Yeah I read the link. Dr. Swamy said it was rather late when he was offered the ticket. I have no reason to disbelieve him.



Yes, only I suspect he was given the ticket late on purpose. One to test his loyalty to Modi and second to provide an excuse for a senior leader like him to lose to Sonia Gandhi who he hates. Even with 8 months he cold not have defeated Sonia in Rai Bareilley.


----------



## jha

Sahasranama said:


> That is the job of the govt. Dr. Swamy was doing that job when BJP and his party was out of power. It is unfair asking him to do that job when BJP is in power. It's a monumental waste of his abilities.
> 
> I really do hope Modi finds a suitable role for him.



How about Chief of New Planning Commission ( or, whatever it will be called )...?


----------



## Sahasranama

jha said:


> How about Chief of New Planning Commission ( or, whatever it will be called )...?



Suresh Prabhu is the new chief of that.


----------



## Mike_Brando

ARPANET said:


> J&K - BJP SLP.
> Jharkhand - BJP+ Simple Majority
> Delhi - BJP simple majority (minimum).
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Mike_Brando


Bhai tumhari muh mein Ghee,sakkar.Btw purana account ka kya hua,permanent ban ho gaye kya??


----------



## Indrani

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar Travels Economy Class to Goa






NEW DELHI: Dumping the official executive jet that he is entitled to, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar on Wednesday flew economy class on a budget airline to his home state of Goa.

Mr Parrikar is entitled to use the Embraer executive jet, which is part of the VVIP squadron, maintained by the Indian Air Force. 

Mr Parrikar, 58, resigned as the chief minister of Goa last week and was inducted into the Union cabinet on Sunday as the new defence minister. 

Prior to his departure, Mr Parrikar was given a detailed briefing by the Indian Coast Guard that lasted for nearly two hours. Sources in the ministry said he raised a number of queries during the briefing.

"This visit is part private and part official. The minister will be visiting the Naval facilities in Goa, the Goa Shipyard and carry forward his meeting with Coast Guard there," a source said.

Meanwhile, the bureaucracy and the defence personnel in the ministry see him as a tough task master who has had several intense briefing sessions since Tuesday morning.

For two consecutive days, Mr Parrikar has taken a briefing at 8:30 am, an hour before official working time. Sources said the new minister has indicated that he would like to come early and work till beyond the official timings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sahasranama

Indrani said:


> Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar Travels Economy Class to Goa
> 
> View attachment 150949
> 
> NEW DELHI: Dumping the official executive jet that he is entitled to, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar on Wednesday flew economy class on a budget airline to his home state of Goa.
> 
> Mr Parrikar is entitled to use the Embraer executive jet, which is part of the VVIP squadron, maintained by the Indian Air Force.
> 
> Mr Parrikar, 58, resigned as the chief minister of Goa last week and was inducted into the Union cabinet on Sunday as the new defence minister.
> 
> Prior to his departure, Mr Parrikar was given a detailed briefing by the Indian Coast Guard that lasted for nearly two hours. Sources in the ministry said he raised a number of queries during the briefing.
> 
> "This visit is part private and part official. The minister will be visiting the Naval facilities in Goa, the Goa Shipyard and carry forward his meeting with Coast Guard there," a source said.
> 
> Meanwhile, the bureaucracy and the defence personnel in the ministry see him as a tough task master who has had several intense briefing sessions since Tuesday morning.
> 
> For two consecutive days, Mr Parrikar has taken a briefing at 8:30 am, an hour before official working time. Sources said the new minister has indicated that he would like to come early and work till beyond the official timings.



This will come as a big blow to IAF, IA and IN chiefs and other senior officers who fly around in their own "private" aircraft's and helicopters likes its their personal property.  

I think Parrikar has the No BS attitude that will cut through the MASSIVE BS that the IAF and IA throw at him. I am going to bet that most Chiefs will hate him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> I think he is million times better than politicians of Mango Man party.




why only million ....why not Bilion ???
Is anyone in BJP (friends of Naturally corrupt party ) bad then him ???
H. S. Phoolka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Sahasranama said:


> This will come as a big blow to IAF, IA and IN chiefs and other senior officers who fly around in their own "private" aircraft's and helicopters likes its their personal property.



I prefer the IA,IN,and IAF chiefs to travel in private Aircrafts for safety reasons alone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Sahasranama said:


> This will come as a big blow to IAF, IA and IN chiefs and other senior officers who fly around in their own "private" aircraft's and helicopters likes its their personal property.



Did Sonia Gandhi, Rahul misuse IAF aircraft? - Rediff.com India News


----------



## Jaat Rock

@INDIC @ranjeet @Yogijaat @Sidak @levina @Ravi Nair @WAR-rior @SpArK @Mike_Brando @kaykay @khujliwal
How many of you guys knew that grand father of Jawaharlal Nehru was Ghiyasuddin Ghazi he adopted Hindu name Gangadhar to escape hunting down by the British.
Gangadhar Nehru - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I didn't knew that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> why only million ....why not Bilion ???
> Is anyone in BJP (friends of Naturally corrupt party ) bad then him ???
> H. S. Phoolka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Never know about him in AAP, I was referring to those who normally appeared on TV. I don't talk in billion. When I used to listen to AAP on TV, I was feeling Licence Raj is returning back to India.


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> @INDIC @ranjeet @Yogijaat @Sidak @levina @Ravi Nair @WAR-rior @SpArK @Mike_Brando @kaykay @khujliwal
> How many of you guys knew that grand father of Jawaharlal Nehru was Ghiyasuddin Ghazi he adopted Hindu name Gangadhar to escape hunting down by the British.
> Gangadhar Nehru - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I'm aware of his lineage.  His Father was a Thug + There Family House used to be Brothel. I read all these few days back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Jaat Rock said:


> @INDIC @ranjeet @Yogijaat @Sidak @levina @Ravi Nair @WAR-rior @SpArK @Mike_Brando @kaykay @khujliwal
> How many of you guys knew that grand father of Jawaharlal Nehru was Ghiyasuddin Ghazi he adopted Hindu name Gangadhar to escape hunting down by the British.
> Gangadhar Nehru - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Not interested in such conspiracy theory.


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> Never know about him in AAP, I was referring to those who normally appeared on TV. I don't talk in billion. When I used to listen to AAP on TV, I was feeling Licence Raj is returning back to India.




well , thats funny .......u didnt knew how many good people are in AAP ...........and just branded everyone in same category .

do u see me clubbing everyone in BJP or Akalis in same boat??? I take name of individual politicians and leaders ........

Jaitley is my Fav. BJP leader .....ask @jha 

more over , how much i hate Akalis ............I will still vote my Akali MLA of my town

About AAP .............Likes of Phoolkha , Bhagwant , Dharamveer , Chotepur are face of Punjab AAP..........check them out then accuse AAP Punjab


----------



## Jaat Rock

INDIC said:


> Not interested in such conspiracy theory.


Bhai how can you say its a conspiracy theory ?


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> @INDIC @ranjeet @Yogijaat @Sidak @levina @Ravi Nair @WAR-rior @SpArK @Mike_Brando @kaykay @khujliwal
> How many of you guys knew that grand father of Jawaharlal Nehru was Ghiyasuddin Ghazi he adopted Hindu name Gangadhar to escape hunting down by the British.
> Gangadhar Nehru - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I didn't knew that


news to me!!!
but i am not surprised....if Indira Gandhi's hubby feroze Gandhy could become Gandhi...then anything is possible in the Nehru family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> news to me!!!
> but i am not surprised....if Indira Gandhi's hubby feroze Gandhy could become Gandhi...then anything is possible in the Nehru family.


Look at this :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Jaat Rock said:


> Bhai how can you say its a conspiracy theory ?



His family and relatives all of them were Kashmiri pandits, his family surname was Koul before switching to Nehru. The Muslim rulers of India admired Kashmiri Pandits for their knowledge and hired them and same about his family hired by Mughals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@Jaat Rock He has Mugal Lineage. Britishers were hunting down Muguls. To save his ***, his Grandfather became Nehru. Did you read about Amethy and why Fake Gandhi's call it their Property?


----------



## Jaat Rock

INDIC said:


> His family and relatives all of them were Kashmiri pandits, his family surname was Koul before switching to Nehru. The Muslim rulers of India admired Kashmiri Pandits for their knowledge and hired them and same about his family hired by Mughals.


And where from you read all that?


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> @Jaat Rock He has Mugal Lineage. Britishers were hunting down Muguls. To save his ***, his Grandfather became Nehru. Did you read about Amethy and why Fake Gandhi's call it their Property?


Nope i read nothing about Amethy whatever


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> Look at this :p
> View attachment 151022


Rajiv gandhi was a catholic at the time of death?? shocking!!! 
Sanjiv gandhi was muslim at the time of death??? I might just faint!!! 
and who is Mohammad yunus and how is he related to sanjiv gandhi???


----------



## Prometheus

New Junior Minister for Education Faces Charges of Forging His Marksheet



another happy news for BJPtards to celebrate


----------



## Yogijaat

Sidak said:


> I'm aware of his lineage.  His Father was a Thug + There Family House used to be Brothel. I read all these few days back.


any source?


----------



## Levina

Prometheus said:


> New Junior Minister for Education Faces Charges of Forging His Marksheet
> 
> 
> 
> another happy news for BJPtards to celebrate



ache din....aaye and gaye. lol

BJP should've treaded this path very carefully...i wish they had not appointed tainted ministers.
I dont want Modi's image getting tarnished.


----------



## Levina

Yogijaat said:


> any source?


its all over the net....


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> well , thats funny .......u didnt knew how many good people are in AAP ...........and just branded everyone in same category .
> 
> do u see me clubbing everyone in BJP or Akalis in same boat??? I take name of individual politicians and leaders ........
> 
> Jaitley is my Fav. BJP leader .....ask @jha
> 
> more over , how much i hate Akalis ............I will still vote my Akali MLA of my town
> 
> About AAP .............Likes of Phoolkha , Bhagwant , Dharamveer , Chotepur are face of Punjab AAP..........check them out then accuse AAP Punjab



I vote based on party/alliance manifesto and I felt AAP talked nothing about economy, unemployment, roads etc. BTW I voted for Telugu Desam Party, as they had an alliance with BJP.


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> Rajiv gandhi was a catholic at the time of death?? shocking!!!
> Sanjiv gandhi was muslim at the time of death??? I might just faint!!!
> and who is Mohammad yunus and how is he related to sanjiv gandhi???


I am not sure about all that...
Mohammad Yunus (diplomat) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> Nope i read nothing about Amethy whatever



Amethi ki Princess-Rani Jo bhi this - she asked Motion Lal Nehru to fight some case. At that time, he charged 5 Lakhs for it. He lost it, case refilled - 5 Lakh more charged. Again lost the case, case had be filled in UK, again he charged 5 Lakhs to the Lady. They used some, illegitimate ways and win the case. In return lady awarded some Portion/Property of Amethi to Moti. Since, then they treat Amethi as there baap ki Jageer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Jaat Rock said:


> And where from you read all that?



His ancestry is traced to a guy named Raj Kaul. (Kaul is a Kashmiri Pandit surname).


----------



## Parul

Yogijaat said:


> any source?



Google pay Padha Tha. I logging off, next time would post the source and Tab you.


----------



## Yogijaat

levina said:


> its all over the net....


well wiki page gives no link seems like plain fart.


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> Amethi ki Princess-Rani Jo bhi this - she asked Motion Lal Nehru to fight some case. At that time, he charged 5 Lakhs for it. He lost it, case refilled - 5 Lakh more charged. Again lost the case, case had be filled in UK, again he charged 5 Lakhs to the Lady. They used some, illegitimate ways and win the case. In return lady awarded some Portion/Property of Amethi to Moti. Since, then they treat Amethi as there baap ki Jageer.


Aab kisi ke baap ki nahi rahegi Amethi 



INDIC said:


> His ancestry is traced to a guy named Raj Kaul. (Kaul is a Kashmiri Pandit surname).


Raj Kaul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
So it was in 1716, I think you also remember that time they were forcing Kashmiri Pandits to convert in Islam
Maybe he or his family converted into Islam and thats why Jawaharlal Nehru's grand father was a Muslim?


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> I am not sure about all that...
> Mohammad Yunus (diplomat) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I'n guessing he's Sanjiv gandhi's dad...for his marriage took place in Mohammed yunus's house...and there should be a reason why sanjiv gandhi was a muslim when he died.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Yogijaat said:


> well wiki page gives no link seems like plain fart.


nope....i 've read it.
if you've patience then i'll post it here.
But then again just because it was a brothel I'm not gonna judge Nehru on the basis of it for this is also possible >>>>>From Mumbai's red-light district to UN award

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> Aab kisi ke baap ki nahi rahegi Amethi
> 
> 
> Raj Kaul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> So it was in 1716, I think you also remember that time they were forcing Kashmiri Pandits to convert in Islam
> Maybe he or his family converted into Islam and thats why Jawaharlal Nehru's grand father was a *Muslim*?



Conspiracy Theories - Apparently, due to this very reason Congress is Pro-Muslim and Appeasement + Anti-Sikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

okay @Yogijaat 
here it is
http://www.partitionofindia.com/_archive/00000f03.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> I'n guessing he's Sanjiv gandhi's dad...for his marriage took place in Mohammed yunus's house...and there should be a reason why sanjiv gandhi was a muslim when he died.


I also believe that he is father of Sanjiv.... :p


Sidak said:


> Conspiracy Theories - Apparently, due to this very reason Congress is Pro-Muslim and Appeasement + Anti-Sikh.


Aurangzeb died in 1707...It was Mughal era maybe Kashmiri Pandit converted into Muslims...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Who ever he was .. it's all gone now. And this Gandhi family has no future in Indian politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> more over , how much i hate Akalis ............I will still vote my Akali MLA of my town
> About AAP .............Likes of Phoolkha , Bhagwant , Dharamveer , Chotepur are face of Punjab AAP..........check them out then accuse AAP Punjab



Mere dada/dadi, nana/nani, chacha, mama log sirf *hathchhap* ko vote dete the.  BTW I can't understand your love/hate for Akalis.


----------



## Parul

INDIC said:


> Mere dada/dadi, nana/nani, chacha, mama log sirf *hathchhap* ko vote dete the.  BTW I can't understand your love/hate for Akalis.



Any online Article or eBook on life of Maulana Abdul Kalam?


----------



## INDIC

Sidak said:


> Any online Article or eBook on life of Maulana Abdul Kalam?



No idea, not into book reading although I have read few pages of his book 'India wins Freedom'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> Mere dada/dadi, nana/nani, chacha, mama log sirf *hathchhap* ko vote dete the.  BTW I can't understand your love/hate for Akalis.




I am a Akali ............Akali Dal is a very old organisation ..........more then a century .......sadly taken over by likes of badals and other gundas .............which made it a family party and used it for financial gains and gunda gardi .........

we just want our old Party back ..........the way it was 30 years ago at the time of longewal 

there is no fault of other good people in the akali dal ....their own image is getting tarnished because of badals


----------



## Sahasranama

Star Wars said:


> I prefer the IA,IN,and IAF chiefs to travel in private Aircrafts for safety reasons alone



They do have aids and body guards you know. Aicraft fuel is not cheap and aircrafts gives lousy mileage


----------



## Sahasranama

Soumitra said:


> Did Sonia Gandhi, Rahul misuse IAF aircraft? - Rediff.com India News



And how many times did IAF lodge protest ?  ........ever wonder why ?


----------



## Sahasranama

Prometheus said:


> New Junior Minister for Education Faces Charges of Forging His Marksheet
> 
> 
> 
> another happy news for BJPtards to celebrate



Universities have a procedure where students can ask them to recheck the answer sheets and then modified marks are issued on a new marksheet. 

This is a standard practice for all students who feel they got less marks than they deserve. 

Since both these marksheets are different, it does appear as if the marks was changed by the university after rechecking. I myself has two mark-sheets for my 3rd Semester where I had failed one subject but passed after reverification. Its absurd to ASSUME GUILT and rejoice. 

The matter is in court and let the court decide. An earlier enquiry commission has already cleared him of any wrong doing.


----------



## abjktu

INDIC said:


> Same with Kerala they are deep into communism.


Sorry,No thankz...Kerala BJP unit is worser than Congress and Marxists..No,BJP or any other nationalist parties are not suitable in SI states,Karnataka,Kerala are perfect examples..On the other hand Tamilnadu was developed because of the staunch regionalistic polices of Dravida wings...We Keralities use to vote for congress all the years,especially in Loksabha..But nothing given back from the congress central governments...They even backstabbed us on many occasions..Personally i prefer a hardcore regional party in Kerala..


----------



## Daedalus

India would have the fastest economic expansion among Asian countries and its gross domestic product is expected to grow by 6.3 per cent in 2015, according to Morgan Stanley forecasts of global economies.

India’s GDP to grow at 6.3% in 2015: Morgan Stanley - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sahasranama said:


> Universities have a procedure where students can ask them to recheck the answer sheets and then modified marks are issued on a new marksheet.
> 
> This is a standard practice for all students who feel they got less marks than they deserve.
> 
> Since both these marksheets are different, it does appear as if the marks was changed by the university after rechecking. I myself has two mark-sheets for my 3rd Semester where I had failed one subject but passed after reverification. Its absurd to ASSUME GUILT and rejoice.
> 
> The matter is in court and let the court decide. An earlier enquiry commission has already cleared him of any wrong doing.


 theek hai Bhakt


----------



## Sahasranama

Prometheus said:


> theek hai Bhakt


Aaptard ke peth mei dard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sahasranama said:


> Aaptard ke peth mei dard.




I am Akali

these BJPtards are so blind by feku bhakti ........what i can say


----------



## Sahasranama

Prometheus said:


> I am Akali
> 
> these BJPtards are so blind by feku bhakti ........what i can say



I take it that you have never failed a subject back in college and given your paper for re-evaluation ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sahasranama said:


> I take it that you have never failed a subject back in college and given your paper for re-evaluation ?




why u think I am APPtard ????? does ur feku Bhakti teaches to labell anyone as AAPtard who posts something about BJP???

strange logic of Bhakts.....i like it

now repeat after me ..........Sharad Pawar from Naturally corrupt party is not corrupt and Sajid lone is a die hard Indian Nationalist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

now british MP are talking about bad law and order situation under Akali-BJP rule in Punjab 
thats my Punjab , these BJPtards has ruined it

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab


----------



## Prometheus

Sahasranama said:


> Universities have a procedure where students can ask them to recheck the answer sheets and then modified marks are issued on a new marksheet.
> 
> This is a standard practice for all students who feel they got less marks than they deserve.
> 
> Since both these marksheets are different, it does appear as if the marks was changed by the university after rechecking. I myself has two mark-sheets for my 3rd Semester where I had failed one subject but passed after reverification. Its absurd to ASSUME GUILT and rejoice.
> 
> The matter is in court and let the court decide. An earlier enquiry commission has already cleared him of any wrong doing.




mean while love is in the air for ANIL JOSHI ........the supa dupa star gunda of BJP from Punjab 
The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab

any comments on ANil joshi ?? Bjptards???

that dude is already going to jail for many criminal cases .....which even includes bogus voting


----------



## Sahasranama

Prometheus said:


> why u think I am APPtard ????? does ur feku Bhakti teaches to labell anyone as AAPtard who posts something about BJP???
> 
> strange logic of Bhakts.....i like it
> 
> now repeat after me ..........Sharad Pawar from Naturally corrupt party is not corrupt and Sajid lone is a die hard Indian Nationalist



I recognize Aaptards when I see one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sahasranama

Prometheus said:


> mean while love is in the air for ANIL JOSHI ........the supa dupa star gunda of BJP from Punjab
> The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab
> any comments on ANil joshi ?? Bjptards???that dude is already going to jail for many criminal cases .....which even includes bogus voting



The problems in punjab has got to do more with its religion, culture, history and neighbourhood. No poing in blaming BJP for your problems.


----------



## Prometheus

Sahasranama said:


> I recognize Aaptards when I see one




well looks like bjp tards have not trained u rite.............. i m akali 

get a checkup of ur eyes


----------



## Prometheus

Sahasranama said:


> The problems in punjab has got to do more with its religion, culture, history and neighbourhood. No poing in blaming BJP for your problems.




all good is bjp ...........and in bad .....dont bring in bjp

logic of bjptards.....me like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sahasranama

Prometheus said:


> well looks like bjp tards have not trained u rite.............. i m akali
> get a checkup of ur eyes



Ya, we can all see that.


----------



## Prometheus

Sahasranama said:


> Ya, we can all see that.




is ur this account handled by a group ??? how "we" came here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

i just love BJPtards ........they are so cute and confused 

@Guynextdoor2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sahasranama

Prometheus said:


> is ur this account handled by a group ??? how "we" came here?



If you cannot even figure out how a Forum is "We", you take Aaptardism to a whole new level.


----------



## Prometheus

Sahasranama said:


> If you cannot even figure out how a Forum is "We", you take Aaptardism to a whole new level.


'
ok bjptard ....theek hai


----------



## INDIC

abjktu said:


> Sorry,No thankz...Kerala BJP unit is worser than Congress and Marxists..No,BJP or any other nationalist parties are not suitable in SI states,Karnataka,Kerala are perfect examples..On the other hand Tamilnadu was developed because of the staunch regionalistic polices of Dravida wings...We Keralities use to vote for congress all the years,especially in Loksabha..But nothing given back from the congress central governments...They even backstabbed us on many occasions..Personally i prefer a hardcore regional party in Kerala..



I don't think Kerala is going to have a regional party, it would be rotating between communists and Congress. The Malayalis I know are communists inside and would likely vote left wing parties.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Prometheus said:


> all good is bjp ...........and in bad .....dont bring in bjp
> 
> logic of bjptards.....me like it


 
I have realized that 'painting' is an important skill in Fenkutards...'whitewashing' is a pre-requisite for joining their ranks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I have realized that 'painting' is an important skill in Fenkutards...'whitewashing' is a pre-requisite for joining their ranks



Guynextdoor which party you support congress or AAP or both.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

INDIC said:


> Guynextdoor which party you support congress or AAP or both.


 
AAP, then congress


----------



## Soumitra

*Nehru Built Airports Not IITs*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Guynextdoor2 said:


> AAP, then congress



you deserted Congress, AAP caused more harm to Congress than BJP, I saw many Congress supporters switching to AAP while BJP supporters remained indifferent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Has anyone here read *M.O.Mathai's* book "*Reminiscences of the Nehru age*"..? Its very revealing even though M.O.Mathai is a self confessed Nehru worshiper. I myself read in Germany as this book is banned in India and is not available anywhere.

For those ready to use Google : There is a chapter "She" which is missing from the book. However a bit of googling will help and you can get to know the real Indira...


----------



## Sahasranama

jha said:


> Has anyone here read *M.O.Mathai's* book "*Reminiscences of the Nehru age*"..? Its very revealing even though M.O.Mathai is a self confessed Nehru worshiper. I myself read in Germany as this book is banned in India and is not available anywhere.
> 
> For those ready to use Google : There is a chapter "She" which is missing from the book. However a bit of googling will help and you can get to know the real Indira...



Pappu's existence and his BIL "Rabert" Vadra is a bigger shame than anything M.O. Mathai can write


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Has anyone here read *M.O.Mathai's* book "*Reminiscences of the Nehru age*"..? Its very revealing even though M.O.Mathai is a self confessed Nehru worshiper. I myself read in Germany as this book is banned in India and is not available anywhere.
> 
> For those ready to use Google : There is a chapter "She" which is missing from the book. However a bit of googling will help and you can get to know the real Indira...



why u started hating Jaitley????? is it because I started liking him??


----------



## Sahasranama

Prometheus said:


> why u started hating Jaitley????? is it because I started liking him??



Yes. You are the centre around which all our lives revolve.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARPANET

Why there is only one & only one NARENDRA MODI:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533162394768252928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532820934969663488

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## abjktu

INDIC said:


> I don't think Kerala is going to have a regional party, it would be rotating between communists and Congress. The Malayalis I know are communists inside and would likely vote left wing parties.


Yes..We won't change..
Actually Communists are not that bad as many thinks...They are comparatively good at local governance like grama,block,district panchayath levels....


----------



## INDIC

abjktu said:


> Yes..We won't change..
> Actually Communists are not that bad as many thinks...They are comparatively good at local governance like grama,block,district panchayath levels....



I have many Malayali friends nice folks but amazed by their left wing orientations, always talking against privatization, capitalism and other socialist stuffs on facebook.  Compared to that young generation Bengalis are not much into leftist ideolgies and keep flexible views.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533207881256927232

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

abjktu said:


> Yes..We won't change..
> Actually Communists are not that bad as many thinks...They are comparatively good at local governance like grama,block,district panchayath levels....



I only don't like two things with communists, their view towards economic policies and global geopolitics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532732144838135808
A few months back people were lamenting him for being refused a US Visa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

ARPANET said:


> Why there is only one & only one NARENDRA MODI:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533162394768252928
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532820934969663488




Na me khaunga na khane dunga 

Me kam karunga or dusro se bhi karvaunga 

Sonia adopted a village 

Sharad ne jhadu lagaya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shivam$

Prometheus said:


> BTW ......hey BJPtards .....how does it feel to do friendship with NCP in maharastra???
> 
> I heard modi once saying it as Naturally corrupt party



The same as AAPtards felt by doing friendship with Congress in Delhi . I heard AK once say Congress is the most corrupt party and he had some 300 page proof againgst Sheila Dixit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Shivam$ said:


> The same as AAPtards felt by doing friendship with Congress in Delhi . I heard AK once say Congress is the most corrupt party and he had some 300 page proof againgst Sheila Dixit.




i m a akali............long buddy of bjptards


----------



## Shivam$

Prometheus said:


> i m a akali............long buddy of bjptards



Who knows better than akalis that everything is fair in politics. BTW i saw you supporting AAP in your previous posts in this thread. AAP kare to haq, BJP kare to WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

The moron at it again

'What Happened to Your 56-Inch Chest?' Nitish Kumar's Dig at PM Modi

He is trying to get attention by taking jibes at Modi. Modi's royal silence makes him even more agitated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> i m a akali............long buddy of bjptards



You are taking U-turn between Akali Dal and AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sahasranama said:


> This will come as a big blow to IAF, IA and IN chiefs and other senior officers who fly around in their own "private" aircraft's and helicopters likes its their personal property.


By definition they aren't their "private" aircraft, are they? The planes are the property of the Indian state and used for (mostly) official duties. It is quite common in militaries around the world for the service chiefs and senior brass to use non-commercial aircraft and for perfectly legitimate reasons that include security, convenience and practicality.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Daedalus said:


> India would have the fastest economic expansion among Asian countries and its gross domestic product is expected to grow by 6.3 per cent in 2015, according to Morgan Stanley forecasts of global economies.
> 
> India’s GDP to grow at 6.3% in 2015: Morgan Stanley - The Hindu


A start but India needs MUCH more, 7-8%+ for a decade or more.


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533309355282554880

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marxist

*Sri Lanka too needs a Dr. Subramaniam Swamy!*

Sri Lanka too needs a Dr. Subramaniam Swamy! | sinhalanet.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jugad

Terrorised policemen hide under table to escape attack in Kolkata - IBNLive

Another BJP/left conspiracy to show TMC is bad light


----------



## Prometheus

Abingdonboy said:


> A start but India needs MUCH more, 7-8%+ for a decade or more.




Central govt.notified RBI to stop issuing any new loan to Punjab Govt. till they pay back the broken installments

Also Finance ministry has stopped Punjab govt. move to get 200 crore loan from Asain development bank to install solar pumps.

with sharp reduction in oil prices , Punjab has lost around 3000 crore of VAT .....and salries of employees has stopped ....what development can be done?

India might get 7% growth , but Punjab will hardly clock "zero"....might slip to recession


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> You are taking U-turn between Akali Dal and AAP.


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


>



Tumne do nao pe pair rakha hua hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Sonia's Village Model Explained: 

1) A chruch and a mosque in very street
2) Rename existing school after Nehru or Rajiv
3) 25 street level yojanas named after Indira
4) 5 sports awards named after Rahul
5) Name any prominant road after a Moughal King
6) Open a Land registration extention office for the ease of villagers.
7) Appoint Vadra as the Registrar in the same office.
8) Declare all water sources as govt property.
9) Hold a rally and then declare 2 buckets of free water to every household.
10) Declare cow dung as national property 
11) Later sell the dung cakes back to villagers under ration scheme
12) Rename the village after Priyanka (Budding leader)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

MIM might fight in Delhi elections, it would be interesting to watch who the secular voters go for.


----------



## jugad

ranjeet said:


> MIM might fight in Delhi elections, it would be interesting to watch who the secular voters go for.



MIM should contest in all upcoming elections .That will serve as an eye opener for many in denial .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

jugad said:


> MIM should contest in all upcoming elections .That will serve as an eye opener for many in denial .



They can fight in Delhi. They only going to hit the Secular Parties, would only help BJP. 

The fight in Delhi is between BJP and AAP, if BJP can take care of internal politics, they'll easily form government in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

jugad said:


> MIM should contest in all upcoming elections .That will serve as an eye opener for many in denial .



As a nationalist I dnt want to see party like MIM, but really its interesting to see how mulla mulayam and jihadi didi will react when MIM fought election in their state....


----------



## ranjeet

Kejriwal was seen doing Bhangra on jantar mantar today 
chande ke liye ab naachna bhi start kar diya ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal was seen doing Bhangra on jantar mantar today
> chande ke liye ab naachna bhi start kar diya ..
> View attachment 152196



This scumbag is airing advertisements in all the Radio Stations in Delhi, which would cost in Crores, each month. However, he still says hamare pass Chanda Nahi Hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Sidak said:


> This scumbag is airing advertisements in all the Radio Stations in Delhi, which would cost in Crores, each month. However, he still says hamare pass Chanda Nahi Hai.


that too on all channels .. I end up listening to his crap for 20 mins daily on an average on my way to office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> that too on all channels .. I end up listening to his crap for 20 mins daily on an average on my way to office.



I don't listen to his crap, I saw this on a news channel. Hence, I know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


>



Isn't he too old for this ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


>


Great move. It's a pity that the age is not on Sridharan's side. However it's a valuable addition to Mr Prabhu's team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Prometheus Veere mainu ye gal dasso, how will your Mango Man party going to create 8 Lakh jobs in Delhi by bashing privatization, bashing industrialists and distributing taxpayers money as freebies. (Hope you won't switch to Akali Dal supporter mode before answering my question). 

Kejriwal woos youth, promises 800,000 jobs, Wi-Fi across Delhi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

INDIC said:


> @Prometheus Veere mainu ye gal dasso, how will your Mango Man party going to create 8 Lakh jobs in Delhi by bashing privatization, bashing industrialists and distributing taxpayers money as freebies. (Hope you won't switch to Akali Dal supporter mode before answering my question).
> 
> Kejriwal woos youth, promises 800,000 jobs, Wi-Fi across Delhi - The Times of India


didn't you heard what he said? he said he wants the youth to create job not get them. He covered his behind already. He will blame 100,000 out of 800,000 guys for not generating jobs for the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> @Prometheus Veere mainu ye gal dasso, how will your Mango Man party going to create 8 Lakh jobs in Delhi by bashing privatization, bashing industrialists and distributing taxpayers money as freebies. (Hope you won't switch to Akali Dal supporter mode before answering my question).
> 
> Kejriwal woos youth, promises 800,000 jobs, Wi-Fi across Delhi - The Times of India



i dont live in delhi .............nor supporter of kejru ...........for me anyone win delhi doesnot effect my health


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> didn't you heard what he said? he said he wants the youth to create job not get them. He covered his behind already. He will blame 100,000 out of 800,000 guys for not generating jobs for the rest.




we will bring back black money in 150 days -BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> we will bring back black money in 150 days -BJP


yahi to scam hai ji !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> i dont live in delhi .............nor supporter of kejru ...........for me anyone win delhi doesnot effect my health


Kejriwal started polishing his Bhangra skills, once he lose Delhi he will be moving to Punjab. A serious hypothetical question though ... would you want to see AK as Punjab's CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal started polishing his Bhangra skills, once he lose Delhi he will be moving to Punjab. A serious hypothetical question though ... would you want to see AK as Punjab's CM.




he cant become CM of Punjab ...........if u see history of Punjab , whenever a party has projected a non-jat sikh as CM candidate , it has lost miserably 

yeah yeah call us racist ......but most probably Bhagwant Mann or ChotePur will be candidate


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> he cant become CM of Punjab ...........if u see history of Punjab , whenever a party has projected a non-jat sikh as CM candidate , it has lost miserably
> 
> yeah yeah call us racist ......but most probably Bhagwant Mann or ChotePur will be candidate


I meant would you like to see AK as CM if he loses Delhi not whether he would get elected or not.


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> Great move. It's a pity that the age is not on Sridharan's side. However it's a valuable addition to Mr Prabhu's team.


Well that's true but considering he can pick his own team and will merely be leading it I'm sure even at his age he is more than capable of producing great results. He won't necessarily need to be working flat out if he has the right team around him- he just needs to provide the grand strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I meant would you like to see AK as CM if he loses Delhi not whether he would get elected or not.



nope......a Punjabi for Punjab


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> i dont live in delhi .............nor supporter of kejru ...........for me anyone win delhi doesnot effect my health



Why you avoiding answer, Delhi is just a unit of your Grand Aam Admi Party.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533666799846301696

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaat Rock

Prometheus said:


> nope......a Punjabi for Punjab


People said same about Haryana
A Jaat for Haryana and what we got? A Punjabi 
I wish Jaat for Punjab now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> nope......a Punjabi for Punjab


Why not? he preach a noble cause so what if he is not Punjabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533666799846301696


If true than this is really pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jaat Rock said:


> People said same about Haryana
> A Jaat for Haryana and what we got? A Punjabi
> I wish Jaat for Punjab now


nah kejriwal is enough, he is haryanvi also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

ranjeet said:


> nah kejriwal is enough, he is haryanvi also


True 
But for second option i want a Jaat CM for Punjab


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> Why you avoiding answer, Delhi is just a unit of your Grand Aam Admi Party.


??????????

question???

dude u are asking question about rocket science from a arts student ....and expect an answer at any cost???

when i dont even care about Delhi AAP why I am supposed to answer??? go ask from some delhi walas


----------



## Prometheus

Jaat Rock said:


> People said same about Haryana
> A Jaat for Haryana and what we got? A Punjabi
> I wish Jaat for Punjab now




well good luck


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Why not? he preach a noble cause so what if he is not Punjabi.


because we are racist 

only Punjabis allowed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab

*SAD leader booked for fraud*
*
good governance*


----------



## Prometheus

In other news .......SAD appointed Bibi Jagir kaur as party observer for gurdaspur ................Who is Jagir Kaur ?? ex president of SGPC and ex-minister ........currently out on bail in case killing his daughter .......she was convicted of murder by session court now case is in higher courts ........

another shinning example of steps taken to remove criminals from Politics


----------



## Abingdonboy

Prometheus said:


> In other news .......SAD appointed Bibi Jagir kaur as party observer for gurdaspur ................Who is Jagir Kaur ?? ex president of SGPC and ex-minister ........currently out on bail in case killing his daughter .......she was convicted of murder by session court now case is in higher courts ........
> 
> another shinning example of steps taken to remove criminals from Politics


The SAD are a sorry excuse for a party mate, as a Punjabi I am ashamed that my state is being run into the ground like this. I've heard from family and friends just what kind of nonsense Mr Badal and his family get up to in Punjab as far as corruption and graft go. Punjab is one of the wealthiest states in India and could be a real success story like Gujarat but shortsightedness and ineptitude are destroying this great state. 

I am hoping the BJP come in and govern Punjab and turn it around because the SAD aren't doing Punjab any favours whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Jaat Rock said:


> True
> But for second option i want a Jaat CM for Punjab


I think we had enough with Badal's


----------



## Parul

Abingdonboy said:


> The SAD are a sorry excuse for a party mate, as a Punjabi I am ashamed that my state is being run into the ground like this. I've heard from family and friends just what kind of nonsense Mr Badal and his family get up to in Punjab as far as corruption and graft go. *Punjab is one of the wealthiest states *in India and could be a real success story like Gujarat but shortsightedness and ineptitude are destroying this great state.
> 
> I am hoping the BJP come in and govern Punjab and turn it around because the SAD aren't doing Punjab any favours whatsoever.



Punjab used to be the Wealthiest state of India. It no longer is. 

BJP has no base in Punjab, they can't form Government on their own in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533572943884713984
Who's the dude behind Christine Lagarde?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARPANET

ranjeet said:


> MIM might fight in Delhi elections, it would be interesting to watch who the secular voters go for.



Please tell them to fight on ALL SEATS so that i can INCREASE my Prediction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARPANET

cloud_9 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533572943884713984
> Who's the dude behind Christine Lagarde?



Suresh Prabhu - New Railway Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

cloud_9 said:


> I think we had enough with Badal's


I am talking about Jaat not Jatt


----------



## Prometheus

my friend from brisbane said only a handful of desi attended Modi's speech in Brisbane.

well as far Aussie media goes , Modi is no where .....its like Feku dont exist for aussie media ...........they are just talking about Obama , Putin , and China President ...............feku is no where  .

i told u feku ......wear AAP t-Shirt ........u would have repeated marrison garden in brisbane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

AK-49 the Drama Queen of Indian Politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARPANET

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533173928361852928

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## heisenberg

Sidak said:


> Punjab used to be the Wealthiest state of India. It no longer is.
> 
> BJP has no base in Punjab, they can't form Government on their own in near future.


i had same views for haryana also..i was damn sure that a non-jat party with no base could not win haryana but amit shah is a magician..he can do anything


----------



## INDIC

heisenberg said:


> i had same views for haryana also..i was damn sure that a non-jat party with no base could not win haryana but amit shah is a magician..he can do anything



BJP is quite capable of demolishing caste difference and dynamics in elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Jaat Rock said:


> I am talking about Jaat not Jatt



I thought Jatt is the Punjabi translation of Jaat.


----------



## Jaat Rock

INDIC said:


> I thought Jatt is the Punjabi translation of Jaat.


WTF!!  You think Jaat and Jatt are same?  Well Jatt are Sikh converted from Jaat i think


----------



## Chronos

Sidak said:


> I'm aware of his lineage.  His Father was a Thug + There Family House used to be Brothel. I read all these few days back.



Are you....

@Sidak are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> my friend from brisbane said only a handful of desi attended Modi's speech in Brisbane.
> 
> well as far Aussie media goes , Modi is no where .....its like Feku dont exist for aussie media ...........they are just talking about Obama , Putin , and China President ...............feku is no where  .
> 
> i told u feku ......wear AAP t-Shirt ........u would have repeated marrison garden in brisbane



Your Friends must be #AAPTARDS. There were ample number of people to greet Modi in Brisbane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

heisenberg said:


> i had same views for haryana also..i was damn sure that a non-jat party with no base could not win haryana but amit shah is a magician..he can do anything



I know Punjab, what BJP did in Haryana; AAP did it in General Elections. Moreover, their leader of Punjab HS Phoolka is a gem of a Person. AAP has more chance of doing what BJP did in Haryana, not BJP.


----------



## Parul

Ravi Nair said:


> Are you....
> 
> @Sidak are you being sarcastic?



I'm not sarcastic. I read this on Google.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Sidak said:


> I'm not sarcastic. I read this on Google.



Sounds a bit too conspiratorial, but I will dig into it.


----------



## Chronos

Sidak said:


> I know Punjab, what BJP did in Haryana; AAP did it in General Elections. Moreover, their leader of Punjab HS Phoolka is a gem of a Person. AAP has more chance of doing what BJP did in Haryana, not BJP.



@Sidak you said that Punjab used to be the wealthiest state in India. It is still one of the wealthiest. It is just that states like Tamil Nadu with IT boom and industrialisation was poised to generate more wealth. Gujarat with it's business minded folk were destined for massive growth.

Hopefully, Punjab can deal with it's various social issues. I too come from a state that has a big expat community. A society troubled by alcoholism etc.

good luck to Punjab and more importantly a fellow Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

ranjeet said:


> nah kejriwal is enough, he is haryanvi also



Is Kejriwal really a Haryanvi. You are joking right.


----------



## Chronos

Abingdonboy said:


> The SAD are a sorry excuse for a party mate, as a Punjabi I am ashamed that my state is being run into the ground like this. I've heard from family and friends just what kind of nonsense Mr Badal and his family get up to in Punjab as far as corruption and graft go.* Punjab is one of the wealthiest states in India and could be a real success story like Gujarat but shortsightedness and ineptitude are destroying this great state. *
> 
> I am hoping the BJP come in and govern Punjab and turn it around because the SAD aren't doing Punjab any favours whatsoever.



sound like a lot like kerala to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Ravi Nair said:


> Sounds a bit too conspiratorial, but I will dig into it.



I'll believe in this Conspiracy theory with the Pinch of the Salt. The reason being the appeasement policies of Congress for the Specific Community and Hatered towards Sikhs. Further, these things are available online. I read them on Google.UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Ravi Nair said:


> @Sidak you said that Punjab used to be the wealthiest state in India. It is still one of the wealthiest. It is just that states like Tamil Nadu with IT boom and industrialisation was poised to generate more wealth. Gujarat with it's business minded folk were destined for massive growth.
> 
> Hopefully, Punjab can deal with it's various social issues. I too come from a state that has a big expat community. A society troubled by alcoholism etc.
> 
> *good luck to Punjab* and more importantly a fellow Indian.



Thanks for the wishes! It's only a myth that Punjab is the Wealthiest State. We are doing worst than Bihar. I'll post the figures once, I get online from System. 

Moreover, the Main Social Issue in Punjab is Drug Menance which I don't think can be dealt for the time being, as PUNJAB'S CM'S Brother is law is Responsible for it. I don't see bright future for Punjab, Drugs Abuse will gradually eat it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Ravi Nair said:


> Is Kejriwal really a Haryanvi. You are joking right.


No I am not kidding, he is haryanvi. Belongs to Siwani, in Bhiwani District.


----------



## SouthDesi

U.S. Leads Top 15 Countries Investing In India - Forbes


----------



## Parul

Free wifi at Connaught place in delhi..hey kejru don't think of taking its credit u fool. 

Delhi: Connaught Place gets public Wi-Fi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

PEHLE KI MOTHER INDIA AUR AAJ KI MOTHER ITALIAN......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Irrespective of all political inclinations, as an Indian, we must feel proud to see how amazingly the PM of our country is received at Roma Street, Brisbane!!! 

Indeed, after a long and dark night of colonial mindset... India is finally waking up and resurging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Your Friends must be #AAPTARDS. There were ample number of people to greet Modi in Brisbane.



yeah yeah .......200 odd people makes a house full .....go to gurudawara in brisbane during sunday morning .............then u will see how many desi are there...............and why didnt they go to meet Feku


----------



## ARPANET

Prometheus said:


> yeah yeah .......200 odd people makes a house full .....go to gurudawara in brisbane during sunday morning .............then u will see how many desi are there...............and why didnt they go to meet Feku



ab chahe 200 aye ya 200000000, but Modi is the PM.PERIOD.

Yeh koi election rally nhi chal rhi.

Aur Kejru ke hath sey jhadu bhi chali gyi aur ab DELHI bhi jane wala hai!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

ARPANET said:


> ab chahe 200 aye ya 200000000, but Modi is the PM.PERIOD.
> 
> Yeh koi election rally nhi chal rhi.
> 
> Aur Kejru ke hath sey jhadu bhi chali gyi aur ab DELHI bhi jane wala hai!!




theek hai bhakt


----------



## ARPANET

Prometheus said:


> theek hai bhakt



Jaisa aap bole sAAnPtard ji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

ab ki baar modi sarkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARPANET

BURNOL moment for some.....................................


----------



## Prometheus

ARPANET said:


> Jaisa aap bole sAAnPtard ji




I am akali .............best buddy of BJPtards


----------



## Prometheus

Adani, GVK may get clearance for mega-mines after Modi's meeting in Australia - IBNLive

ADANI ....again

@BJPtards


----------



## Prometheus

Drugs no longer a political issue in Punjab, says Badal - Hindustan Times


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> ab ki baar modi sarkar!




Chinese President is godfather of Australia .........aussie media will just show him ......dont wanna upset the hand that feeds them.

FekuTards are upset that Feku is not getting attention


----------



## Prometheus

OMG ......akali gundagardi again ....two dead 

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> yeah yeah .......200 odd people makes a house full .....go to gurudawara in brisbane during sunday morning .............then u will see how many desi are there...............and why didnt they go to meet Feku



Their were more than 200 people.  Plenty of Videos are available, do a Goggle or YT search.


----------



## Parul

This is a PM! Always on the top of the gear! And make others realise the power of an Indian 'common man' or a 'sevak'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Sab galat aur bakwas hai... Adani ambani ne Sydney ke akhbar bhi kharid liye...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Amazing welcome in Sydney. Glad to be here. #Namo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Their were more than 200 people.  Plenty of Videos are available, do a Goggle or YT search.



troll aside ...
first of all .........Indian community in Australia is very small ......when compared to USA ......and most of them are just students or person who just now migrated in Australia ..........surviving in Australia is hard for new ones..........except if u have daddy's unlimited money....people are more worried about getting PR or paying rent then listening to feku nama.......

Pulling a Marrison garden in Brisbane was not at all possible ........not for modi ...not for anyone.......and more over Punjabi community is not in favour of Modi as he is buddy of badals ..................anyone associated with Badals is evil and enemy of Punjab for Aussie Punjabis ........people were calling punjab from Australia ...to tell their parents and relatives to vote for AAP ........dont go for badal-modi at any cost ..............same was done by Punjabis in USA and Kanedda .......the reason why AAP was succesful in punjab only .....NRI factor at play 

on lighter mood ----- Punjab Govt ( thats Akalis+BJP) cancelled NRI function this year .......any guesses why??

people are saying organizes are arranging free travel and giving other incentives to people to listen to modi ..........they dont wanna fail.......unlike in USA where people were even buying tickets in black


----------



## Ammyy

Prometheus said:


> yeah yeah .......200 odd people makes a house full .....go to gurudawara in brisbane during sunday morning .............then u will see how many desi are there...............and why didnt they go to meet Feku




That will be house full just like USA.


----------



## Parul

@Prometheus Just open the URL and see 200 people.  #AustraliaModified


PM Narendra Modi wins people’s hearts in Brisbane, Australia | Home | www.narendramodi.in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> troll aside ...
> first of all .........Indian community in Australia is very small ......when compared to USA ......and most of them are just students or person who just now migrated in Australia ..........surviving in Australia is hard for new ones..........except if u have daddy's unlimited money....people are more worried about getting PR or paying rent then listening to feku nama.......
> 
> Pulling a Marrison garden in Brisbane was not at all possible ........not for modi ...not for anyone.......and more over Punjabi community is not in favour of Modi as he is buddy of badals ..................anyone associated with Badals is evil and enemy of Punjab for Aussie Punjabis ........people were calling punjab from Australia ...to tell their parents and relatives to vote for AAP ........dont go for badal-modi at any cost ..............same was done by Punjabis in USA and Kanedda .......the reason why AAP was succesful in punjab only .....NRI factor at play
> 
> on lighter mood ----- Punjab Govt ( thats Akalis+BJP) cancelled NRI function this year .......any guesses why??
> 
> people are saying organizes are arranging free travel and giving other incentives to people to listen to modi ..........they dont wanna fail.......unlike in USA where people were even buying tickets in black



Visit the above URL and Enlight yourself.


----------



## jugad

Khurshid questions genuineness of crowds for Modi abroad - IBNLive

"Congress leader Salman Khurshid has suggested that people are taken from India for slogan-shouting" 

Imported or exported, if pappu can manage atleast 100 people shouting for him overseas, then agli bar pappu ki sarkar


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> yeah yeah .......200 odd people makes a house full .....go to gurudawara in brisbane during sunday morning .............then u will see how many desi are there...............and why didnt they go to meet Feku



But desis come from all parts of India. Punjab, Nagaland, Manipur, Tamil nadu Gujarat etc


----------



## Prometheus

@Sidak a buddy of Badals can be of no good

I know wats happening in Australia ...........Modi is no where in national media .............they are more obessed with Chinese President ..........
u know Chinese President is gonna be guest of many provincial govt. 
states like Tasmania earn their bread and butter from Chinese tourists .............so is Perth which relies on mineral export to china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

jugad said:


> Khurshid questions genuineness of crowds for Modi abroad - IBNLive
> 
> "Congress leader Salman Khurshid has suggested that people are taken from India for slogan-shouting"
> 
> Imported or exported, if pappu can manage atleast 100 people shouting for him overseas, then agli bar pappu ki sarkar



doesn't congress also pay crowds?


----------



## Prometheus

Ravi Nair said:


> But desis come from all parts of India. Punjab, Nagaland, Manipur, Tamil nadu Gujarat etc




so??? does that mean I cant question my PM????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> @Sidak a buddy of Badals can be of no good
> 
> I know wats happening in Australia ...........Modi is no where in national media .............they are more obessed with Chinese President ..........
> u know Chinese President is gonna be guest of many provincial govt.
> states like Tasmania earn their bread and butter from Chinese tourists .............so is Perth which relies on mineral export to china



I can believe that. Obama gave that speech on climate change which sort of was a sucker punch for Tony abbott. China is pretty much the biggest customer of Australia.


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> so??? does that mean I cant question my PM????



Yes you can my friend. In fact, Indians should question their politicians and somehow think a title gives them power over us. they are servants of the taxpayers.

It is obvious Modi's popularity right now is limited to expat Indians. But he might be popular among Gujaratis and other Indians no?


----------



## Prometheus

Ravi Nair said:


> I can believe that. Obama gave that speech on climate change which sort of was a sucker punch for Tony abbott. China is pretty much the biggest customer of Australia.




and NZ too  ........people here are thinking Australia is buzz with modi modi modi ...........bla bla bla .............when people are trying to get hold of Chinese President


----------



## Prometheus

Ravi Nair said:


> Yes you can my friend. In fact, Indians should question their politicians and somehow think a title gives them power over us. they are servants of the taxpayers.
> 
> It is obvious Modi's popularity right now is limited to expat Indians. But he might be popular among Gujaratis and other Indians no?



all i am saying to blind cult followers to not behave as if Modi is in center of the universe..............no one gives a damm about him outside India...........he is a small fish in front of sharks like xing bhai

and these Bhakts are saying Australia is modified ......lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

sometimes they behave like pakistanis who think they are center of global politics ................due to their stragic location


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> sometimes they behave like pakistanis who think they are center of global politics ................due to their stragic location



I do agree though, there is a large number of his fans that are over zealous in promoting Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> sometimes they behave like pakistanis who think they are center of global politics ................due to their stragic location



Oooh. You shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Prometheus

Ravi Nair said:


> Oooh. You shouldn't have said that.




i did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> i did



you also forgot one thing. Blaming the foreign hand for everything going wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Ravi Nair said:


> you also forgot one thing. Blaming the foreign hand for everything going wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jugad

Ravi Nair said:


> doesn't congress also pay crowds?


No they never do such malice, every single attendee comes forward voluntarily seeing their flawless track record of - nation first policies, transparency, anti divisive politics, visionary governance and last but not the least their hierarchical principles


----------



## Prometheus

jugad said:


> No they never do such malice, even single attendee comes forward voluntarily seeing their flawless track record of - nation first policies, transparency, anti divisive politics, visionary governance and last but not the least their hierarchical principles




in punjab , parties never pay money to crowd ................they just open langar of DARU


----------



## jugad

Prometheus said:


> in punjab , parties never pay money to crowd ................they just open langar of DARU


Lol but see where that got you guys now


----------



## Prometheus

jugad said:


> Lol but see where that got you guys now




yes BJP destroyed Punjab


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> @Sidak a buddy of Badals can be of no good
> 
> I know wats happening in Australia ...........Modi is no where in national media .............they are more obessed with Chinese President ..........
> u know Chinese President is gonna be guest of many provincial govt.
> states like Tasmania earn their bread and butter from Chinese tourists .............so is Perth which relies on mineral export to china



It's not only you have sources in Australia but other too can have. I know China enjoyes leverage over India in Down under and Chinese Premiere is going to get more coverage. I just refuting your point that not even 200 odd people came in NaMo's Support. He is getting ample support in Austrlaia including Punjabis.


----------



## Parul

Sydney getting Modified.


----------



## Parul




----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Sydney getting Modified.
> 
> View attachment 153035




omg ........look at those million people


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> omg ........look at those million people


Bai, Foolishness and Pride goes hand in hand.


----------



## Parul

jugad said:


> No they never do such malice, every single attendee comes forward voluntarily seeing their flawless track record of - nation first policies, transparency, anti divisive politics, visionary governance and last but not the least their hierarchical principles



I hope this is Sarcasm.


----------



## jugad

Sidak said:


> I hope this is Sarcasm.


----------



## Parul

Ravi Nair said:


> I do agree though, there is a large number of his fans that are over zealous in *promoting* Modi.



I Bash Modi when he is Wrong or BJP. For this, I've been hurled slangs by Hindutva Supporters on PDF. I just trying to show other member that his claims are phoney.


----------



## jugad

On a lighter note they might be cheering for dual citizenship


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bai, Foolishness and Pride goes hand in hand.




what ??/ now i cant even troll some BJPtards??? these feku bhakts abused me big time whenever i used to say there is no feku wave in Punjab ................... ...


----------



## Krate M

One thing is for sure, this thread runs on energizer batteries.
Keeps on going.
I think this thread has highest views and reply in PDF. I think there are more Indians than people of any other nationality on PDF, including Pakistanis.


----------



## Krate M

jugad said:


> On a lighter note they might be cheering for dual citizenship


No light note that. One guy being interviewed was saying that on TV. Was that guy you?
I hope that BJP doesn't give that, seeing the mess in Pakistan, I don't think dual citizenship is a good idea.


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> what ??/ now i cant even troll some BJPtards??? these feku bhakts abused me big time whenever i used to say there is no feku wave in Punjab ................... ...



Bai, deedh bhar Kay trolling kar leh.


----------



## Parul

@Prometheus Modi's speach is airing on news channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> @Prometheus Modi's speach is airing on news channels.




yeah .... i am watching that .......hilarious and true thing he said is that in australia , Indians dont throw garbage around .............but when they reach India .........


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> yeah .... i am watching that .......hilarious and true thing he said is that in australia , Indians dont throw garbage around .............but when they reach India .........



He is speaking bitter truth. Kutta bhi bhatne say phele jaga saaf kar let's hai. However, we litter our country. 

200 log hain ya kaam?


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bai, deedh bhar Kay trolling kar leh.




u know , during elections I never said anything against Modi ............because he is a good person with wrong buddies .....not his fault.....its not his fault that guyz like anil Joshi is in BJP .....Modi is good for India .......but not for Punjab ......but Bhakts started all sort of abuses on me .............but in later stages they came to knew about reality of our Punjab .

funny thing @jha declared that Jaitley have won amritsar , so i need to shut up................now i am trolling him .....and he is ignoring me .....................


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> He is speaking bitter truth. Kutta bhi bhatne say phele jaga saaf kar let's hai. However, we litter our country.
> 
> 200 log hain ya kaam?




around 2000 maybe .....or more .......free tickets 

Indian australian community is not that big ...........and many cant effort to skip work


----------



## Prometheus

on the other note ...............u can spot empty chairs too


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> on the other note ...............u can spot empty chairs too



I don't see any, crowd is more more than 2K. Did you just hear NaMo chants?


----------



## Iggy

Around 16000 attended the function as per reports.. Should also considered that today is a working day!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jugad

seiko said:


> Around 16000 thousand attended the function as per reports.. Should also considered that today is a working day!!


----------



## Iggy

jugad said:


>



Typooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> u know , during elections I never said anything against Modi ............because he is a good person with wrong buddies .....not his fault.....its not his fault that guyz like anil Joshi is in BJP .....Modi is good for India .......but not for Punjab ......but Bhakts started all sort of abuses on me .............but in later stages they came to knew about reality of our Punjab .
> 
> funny thing @jha declared that Jaitley have won amritsar , so i need to shut up................now i am trolling him .....and he is ignoring me .....................



That is true that People are navie about condition of Punjab. In General Elections, everyone wanted NaMo to win. Politics entice emotions, hence some members cross limits. Happened with me too. 

I do understand that Punjabi's are Sick of Badals and Congress and they want change and see AAP as substitute. However, We Delhities have seen AAP'S PAAP in Delhi. Trust me, I don't believe that AAP is solution for Punjab even though, people like Phoolka are part of it. For me, it's just another Political Party. Pata nahi Punjab da ki banno.


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> That is true that People are navie about condition of Punjab. In General Elections, everyone wanted NaMo to win. Politics entice emotions, hence some members cross limits. Happened with me too.
> 
> I do understand that Punjabi's are Sick of Badals and Congress and they want change and see AAP as substitute. However, We Delhities have seen AAP'S PAAP in Delhi. Trust me, I don't believe that AAP is solution for Punjab even though, people like Phoolka are part of it. For me, it's just another Political Party. Pata nahi Punjab da ki banno.



Punjab da kuch nahi ho sakda.

tried Akalis -BJP
tried congress

now lets try AAP.............ki farak penda........condition cant get worse then from present ....who knows some honest dudes like Phoolkha might be able to change something.

politicians from every other party are involved in drug trade............and in gunda gardi ...........families who can afford are just sending their children out .............even bussiness man have started sending their children out .........as they dont want their children to do bussiness in punjab anymore


----------



## Iggy

This guy need to shut up before embarrassing himself and others too!!

Heisenberg's theory of uncertainty based on Vedas, Rajnath Singh says - The Times of India


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> Punjab da kuch nahi ho sakda.
> 
> tried Akalis -BJP
> tried congress
> 
> now lets try AAP.............ki farak penda........condition cant get worse then from present ....who knows some honest dudes like Phoolkha might be able to change something.
> 
> politicians from every other party are involved in drug trade............and in gunda gardi ...........families who can afford are just sending their children out .............even bussiness man have started sending their children out .........as they dont want their children to do bussiness in punjab anymore



I don't mind people voting for AAP in Punjab's Local Elections. However, was against Punjabi's supporting AAP in General Elections, as Modi was the need of Nation.

Ajay Makan was MLA from my area and did lot of development work in our area. This is what my relatives tell me. My family has active members in BJP, but they even voted for him. Whomsoever, does work should be voted in power, irrespective of party.


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> around 2000 maybe .....or more .......free tickets
> 
> Indian australian community is not that big ...........and many cant effort to skip work



Prometheus (now in Mango man mode) how do you know around 2000 people. Koi linkwa share karo.


----------



## Iggy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

A lady came to me in distress when I was a minister. She was being harassed by Yadavs but I refused to save her. I kept mum because Yadavs had 50,000 votes in that area. I would have lost that vote had I acted,"

- Jitan Ram Manjhi, Chief Minister, Bihar

m.ibnlive.com/news/manjhi-does-it-again-says-he-once-refused-to-help-a-lady-harassed-by-yadavs-due-to-vote-bank-politics/513219-3-232.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Bret Lee got Modified!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> Prometheus (now in Mango man mode) how do you know around 2000 people. Koi linkwa share karo.




hamne janch karva li hai ....sirf 2000 hee the


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> I don't mind people voting for AAP in Punjab's Local Elections. However, was against Punjabi's supporting AAP in General Elections, as Modi was the need of Nation.
> 
> Ajay Makan was MLA from my area and did lot of development work in our area. This is what my relatives tell me. My family has active members in BJP, but they even voted for him. Whomsoever, does work should be voted in power, irrespective of party.




in punjab its like "Babe Nanak di Takri (symbol of SAD) , nu vote pani hai" , even if badla uses it to weigh smack 
these old dudes cant be helped


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> A lady came to me in distress when I was a minister. She was being harassed by Yadavs but I refused to save her. I kept mum because Yadavs had 50,000 votes in that area. I would have lost that vote had I acted,"
> 
> - Jitan Ram Manjhi, Chief Minister, Bihar
> 
> m.ibnlive.com/news/manjhi-does-it-again-says-he-once-refused-to-help-a-lady-harassed-by-yadavs-due-to-vote-bank-politics/513219-3-232.html



Hehehe... Manjhi is zaroori for BJP to win in 2015. In another 6 months this guy will ensure BJP getting majority of Dalit and Mahadalit votes...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Hehehe... Manjhi is zaroori for BJP to win in 2015. In another 6 months this guy will ensure BJP getting majority of Dalit and Mahadalit votes...




why u no like jaitley anymore??? Is it because of me trolling you???


----------



## Iggy

Sidak said:


> A lady came to me in distress when I was a minister. She was being harassed by Yadavs but I refused to save her. I kept mum because Yadavs had 50,000 votes in that area. I would have lost that vote had I acted,"
> 
> - Jitan Ram Manjhi, Chief Minister, Bihar
> 
> m.ibnlive.com/news/manjhi-does-it-again-says-he-once-refused-to-help-a-lady-harassed-by-yadavs-due-to-vote-bank-politics/513219-3-232.html



Why is this guy is tolerated anymore in his state?? He is making all kind of provocative statements and get away with it..


----------



## jha

seiko said:


> Why is this guy is tolerated anymore in his state?? He is making all kind of provocative statements and get away with it..



Nitish cant fire a "Maha Dalit" CM who is known to wear his caste on his sleeves. A move like this will backfire on him and his party will not get a single Dalit vote which he has been cultivating for 10 years now.

And if this guy is allowed to stay, his party will keep loosing votes of sane people who had voted for him for his "good governance" plank. He cant fire this guy and neither can afford to let him be CM for another 6-7 months. In Hindi we call this " Saanp- Chhuchhundar ki sthiti " .. BJP is just loving it. BJP's leaders even encourage him to speak more and assert his power as CM simply to embarrass Nitish.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

jha said:


> Nitish cant fire a "Maha Dalit" CM who is known to wear his caste on his sleeves. A move like this will backfire on him and his party will not get a single Dalit vote which he has been cultivating for 10 years now.
> 
> And if this guy is allowed to stay, his party will keep loosing votes of sane people who had voted for him for his "good governance" plank. He cant fire this guy and neither can afford to let him be CM for another 6-7 months. In Hindi we call this " Saanp- Chhuchhundar ki sthiti " .. BJP is just loving it. BJP's leaders even encourage him to speak more and assert his power as CM simply to embarrass Nitish.



Why Nitish left the CM post in first place?? I mean he was doing a decent job there.


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> Hehehe... Manjhi is zaroori for BJP to win in 2015. In another 6 months this guy will ensure BJP getting majority of Dalit and Mahadalit votes...



He is Raga of Nitish.


----------



## Mike_Brando

abjktu said:


> Yes..We won't change..
> Actually Communists are not that bad as many thinks...They are comparatively good at local governance like grama,block,district panchayath levels....


Yeah,yeah we know how good they are at the local level!!These scums are the sole reason why Bengal lags behind everybody at present.These lowlife thugs literally fcuked up the beautiful state of Bengal through their brand of "Socialism".Man they made innumerable mistakes of gargantuan proportions throughout the 3 decades of their tenure and were responsible for the de-industrialization of Bengal.Due to the hug handed attitude of their Labour Union C.I.T.U. more than 4,000 factories were closed in the past 3 decades in the Hoogly district itself.They literally destroyed everything and the funniest part was that they claimed that they were doing all these for the poorer section of the society who actually bore the brunt of their stupid policies.


----------



## Parul

seiko said:


> Why Nitish left the CM post in first place?? I mean he was doing a decent job there.



He has ambition to become PM. He parted away from BJP to get secular votes in General Elections. However, it boomeranged on him. Taking moral responsibility of defeat in General Elections, he decided to quit from JOB of CM, only to fool public and gain there sympathy, so that he can be reelected as a CM after a year


----------



## Mike_Brando

INDIC said:


> I have many Malayali friends nice folks but amazed by their left wing orientations, always talking against privatization, capitalism and other socialist stuffs on facebook.  Compared to that young generation Bengalis are not much into leftist ideolgies and keep flexible views.


More and more present generation educated Bengali youths are actually showing their support to the Right wing politics either directly or indirectly nowadays.We have come to realize the mistakes of our previous generations and hence supporting the left wing ideology is basically out of the question.We are still learning from the past mistakes but i can assure you that we are fast learners and won't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Parul

PM Modi meets Cancer stricken cartoonist Ramesh Chandra at the Allphones Arena

Narendra Modi wins big at WTO, trade deal set on track

Prime Minister Narendra Modi won a major victory at the World Trade Organisation with the US agreeing to push for the changes India wanted inthe food subsidy mechanism. The agreement with the US comes days ahead of the G20 summit in Brisbane where leaders of 20 major economies will, among other things, discuss ways to boost global trade by restoring confidence in the multilateral trading system and the WTO.







Narendra Modi wins big at WTO, trade deal set on track | The Financial Express

Modiji- Very magnanimous of U..U r D Best & D most Humble..Namo Namaha..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Derolo

WB in bypoll got BJP an elected MLA in WB. A record. 

However we are in the process of setting up a military cantonment in Murshidabad. Murshidabad is such a place that Khaleda Zia would defeat Hasina in a direct election.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Sidak said:


> A lady came to me in distress when I was a minister. She was being harassed by Yadavs but I refused to save her. I kept mum because Yadavs had 50,000 votes in that area. I would have lost that vote had I acted,"
> 
> - Jitan Ram Manjhi, Chief Minister, Bihar
> 
> m.ibnlive.com/news/manjhi-does-it-again-says-he-once-refused-to-help-a-lady-harassed-by-yadavs-due-to-vote-bank-politics/513219-3-232.html


  Bihar CM is a joker, I wish we could have a thread dedicated to the pearls of wisdom he regularly spouts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

ExtraOdinary said:


> Bihar CM is a joker, I wish we could have a thread dedicated to the pearls of wisdom he regularly spouts



Few days back we had a thread on his Pearls of Wisdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Sidak said:


> Punjab used to be the Wealthiest state of India. It no longer is.
> 
> BJP has no base in Punjab, they can't form Government on their own in near future.


I really don't understand the reason behind it.I mean BJP has got a sizeable Sikh vote bank in Delhi itself.So why on earth are the Sikhs of Punjab not supporting BJP??I ask this only because i thought that majority of the Sikh community still hate the Congress for the events of 1984


----------



## Parul

Mike_Brando said:


> I really don't understand the reason behind it.I mean BJP has got a sizeable Sikh vote bank in Delhi itself.So why on earth are the Sikhs of Punjab not supporting BJP??I ask this only because i thought that majority of the Sikh community still hate the Congress for the events of 1984



We are not thought to hate others. Sikhs are not vote bank of BJP in Delhi. We predominately vote for Congress in Delhi, even after what happened in 84.

Their is a seat in Hari Nagar, which apparently has Sikhs Majority. We vote for Alkalis in that seat.

BJP doesn't have strong leaders in Punjab and the Party which they support is the reason for current mess in Punjab. There are many people who could have joined BJP and made it stronger in Punjab, but due to alaince with Badals, they didn't. They Joined AAP and won 4 seats in GE and it would do better in Local Electiond.

What Amit Shah did in UP, need's to be done in Punjab and BJP needs to part away from Badals, then only something can be done; that too would take years....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Derolo

Sidak said:


> We are not thought to hate others. Sikhs are not vote bank of BJP in Delhi. We predominately vote for Congress in Delhi, even after what happened in 84. Their is a seat in Hari Nagar, which apparently has Sikhs Majority. We vote for Alkalis in that seat.
> 
> BJP doesn't have strong leaders in Punjab and the Party which they support is the reason for current mess in Punjab. There are many people who could have joined BJP and made it stronger in Punjab, but due to Badals, they didn't. What Amit Shah did in UP, need's to be done in Punjab and BJP needs to part away from Badals, then only something can be done; that too would take years....



VK Malhotra was the last BJP leader in Delhi to be popular in the sikh community. Harsh Vardhan never reached out and Goel never was popular.

You are referring to Tilak Nagar?


----------



## Parul

Derolo said:


> VK Malhotra was the last BJP leader in Delhi to be popular in the sikh community. Harsh Vardhan never reached out and Goel never was popular.
> 
> You are referring to Tilak Nagar?



I don't think any of BJP leader was popular amongst us. It's only because of Badals, they get Sikhs vote, not because of BJP'S leaders. Yup, Tilak Nagar is also Sikh Majority Area.

This time around we are going to vote for BJP and I believe in coming months their will be BJPSARKAR in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

फर्क सिर्फ इतना है कि कांग्रेसियों ने विश्व को भारत नेहरू की नजर से दिखाया और मोदी जी ने भारत को जैसा है वैसा ही दिखाया!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Kidhar Hai Javed Akhtar, Congis, commies, and Aaptards Amit Shah is going to win. Governance is free religion under NaMo .... Jai hoho!!! 




m.economictimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/fake-encounter-probe-supreme-court-panel-finds-no-evidence-of-governmentsinvolvement/articleshow/45171414.cms

@arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Exclusive pic of Salman Khurshid just after seeing the outpouring of the crowd and their craze for PM's speech today!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARPANET

Prometheus said:


> I am akali .............best buddy of BJPtards



Ya, I know AKAL-KHALI


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIC

Sidak said:


> फर्क सिर्फ इतना है कि कांग्रेसियों ने विश्व को भारत नेहरू की नजर से दिखाया और मोदी जी ने भारत को जैसा है वैसा ही दिखाया!
> 
> View attachment 153151



@Prometheus vekh veere, siraf 2000 loka.


----------



## Parul

INDIC said:


> @Prometheus vekh veere, siraf 2000 loka.



He skipped one 0. It's more than 20,000 people were present.


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533258006314487809

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

....


----------



## ARPANET

seiko said:


> Why Nitish left the CM post in first place?? I mean he was doing a decent job there.



B'coz of his EGO.........

According to PROTOCOL he will have to join MODI whenever he visit bihar + also have to RECEIVE him, which he can't DO.

& only a SICKULAR can say that Nitish was doing a good job, he is only POWER hungry, the recent alliance with LALU prove it.


----------



## Iggy

ARPANET said:


> B'coz of his EGO.........
> 
> According to PROTOCOL he will have to join MODI whenever he visit bihar + also have to RECEIVE him, which he can't DO.
> 
> & only a SICKULAR can say that Nitish was doing a good job, he is only POWER hungry, the recent alliance with LALU prove it.


 Unlike, you I do not look which party he belongs rather I watch what he does for the state.. He may be power hungry but he did many things to Bihar state compared to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARPANET

Those who PRAISE CMs/PMs of OTHER Parties, should Go to PAKISTAN.

EDIT: Or VATICAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

ARPANET said:


> Those who PRAISE CMs/PMs of OTHER Parties, should Go to PAKISTAN.
> 
> EDIT: Or VATICAN.


People belonging to above faith may hire a time machine and try Nazi Germany.


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> Chinese President is godfather of Australia .........aussie media will just show him ......dont wanna upset the hand that feeds them.
> 
> FekuTards are upset that Feku is not getting attention



Actually he is getting attention...now how much, that's debatable.


----------



## Shango

seiko said:


> Unlike, you I do not look which party he belongs rather I watch what he does for the state.. He may be power hungry but he did many things to Bihar state compared to others.



That's right. Like when Nitish allowed Modi's meeting in patna to happen WITHOUT security when he was the one person with the highest threat assesment, resulting in 6 dead and 20 injured  

Like when he called a know terrorist "Bihar ki Beti"  ....... We can see why you admire him so much. Clearly him being Anti-Modi had nothing to do with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shango

ARPANET said:


> Those who PRAISE CMs/PMs of OTHER Parties, should Go to PAKISTAN.
> 
> EDIT: Or VATICAN.



PM of other parties ?  ........... like the PM of pakistan ?


----------



## Shango

scorpionx said:


> People belonging to above faith may hire a time machine and try Nazi Germany.



Godwin Law ? ....... kind of early to pull that out.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sidak said:


> Prime Minister Narendra Modi won a major victory at the World Trade Organisation with the US agreeing to push for the changes India wanted inthe food subsidy mechanism. The agreement with the US comes days ahead of the G20 summit in Brisbane where leaders of 20 major economies will, among other things, discuss ways to boost global trade by restoring confidence in the multilateral trading system and the WTO.



This is a HUGE coup by the GoI/PM, a few months ago there was deadlock with the US on these issues- now a middle ground has been found. I would be adverse to giving all the credit to the new GoI/PM but they certainly deserve a decent amount of praise for this!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys (and gals) check this out:






This is actually insane- I never thought an Indian PM would ever get this kind of reaction or event put on in their honour when in a foreign land. Madison Square garden, now this.... 

The vast amount of support for Modi must be pretty embarrassing for other world leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys (and gals) check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually insane- I never thought an Indian PM would ever get this kind of reaction or event put on in their honour when in a foreign land. Madison Square garden, now this....
> 
> The vast amount of support for Modi must be pretty embarrassing for other world leaders.



Even more embarrassment will be for the leaders from other political parties in India .... 

Effects of embarrassment , 

Khurshid questions genuineness of crowds for Modi abroad - IBNLive

reply 

Jaitley slams Khurshid, says Modi gets a larger audience in Sydney than Congress leaders in India - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jugad

PM Narendra Modi's 'Shirtfront' Joke and Other Big Quotes in Australian Parliament

Best one : " (As) the third head of the
government you are listening to this week, I do not know how you are doing this.Maybe this is Prime Minister Abbott's way of shirtfronting you"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jugad

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys (and gals) check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually insane- I never thought an Indian PM would ever get this kind of reaction or event put on in their honour when in a foreign land. Madison Square garden, now this....
> 
> The vast amount of support for Modi must be pretty embarrassing for other world leaders.



One thing I noticed- instead of boasting our achievements yet again he focused more on weaknesses and on ways he is trying to overcome these challenges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jugad

Govt staff with autistic children spared from transfer postings - The Times of India

Good move by GOI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jugad

http://indiatoday.in/story/mamata-b...-trinamool-congress-west-bengal/1/401308.html

I see desperation but she has already lost it!!


----------



## Jason bourne

# Team Gujrat # to take Lead in # CLEAN INDIA MISSION # 
@Chief MINISTER Shri Anandiben Patel Live With 
Gujrat Collectors & DDO 
# आनंदीत गुजरात #


----------



## IndoCarib

Gujarat AAP leader arrested for allegedly raping minor girl | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> Even more embarrassment will be for the leaders from other political parties in India ....
> 
> Effects of embarrassment ,
> 
> Khurshid questions genuineness of crowds for Modi abroad - IBNLive
> 
> reply
> 
> Jaitley slams Khurshid, says Modi gets a larger audience in Sydney than Congress leaders in India - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

jugad said:


> PM Narendra Modi's 'Shirtfront' Joke and Other Big Quotes in Australian Parliament
> 
> Best one : " (As) the third head of the
> government you are listening to this week, I do not know how you are doing this.Maybe this is Prime Minister Abbott's way of shirtfronting you"


It was a nice speech Mr Modi made in the parliament, very gracious and genuine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Congress published picture of Indira Gandhi on her 97th Birth Anniversary .....


----------



## Shango

Marxist said:


> View attachment 154056
> 
> 
> Congress published picture of Indira Gandhi on her 97th Birth Anniversary .....



Is that a saffron saree which is colored out and is that a Rudraksh Mala ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed




----------



## fsayed




----------



## INDIC

@jha ye dekho Bihar mein kya ho raha hai. 

RJD-JD(U) merger: Lalu hopeful, Nitish doubtful - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

INDIC said:


> @jha ye dekho Bihar mein kya ho raha hai.
> 
> RJD-JD(U) merger: Lalu hopeful, Nitish doubtful - The Times of India



A big portion of JD-U and RJD will merge with either BJP or, Paswan when the election comes. These two have become burden for each other and they know it well. Not a single big leader from these two parties is happy with the way Lalu and Nitish are trying to merge. Their principal votebanks on ground can not come together. A big image push for Ramkripal Yadav and Nandkishor Yadav can do wonders.

These states will be painted in saffron in coming days from our side of India...

Jharkhand :2014
Bihar : 2015
Assam / Bengal : 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

@Narendra Modi becomes 3rd most followed person on tweeter after Obama and Pop ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

jha said:


> A big portion of JD-U and RJD will merge with either BJP or, Paswan when the election comes. These two have become burden for each other and they know it well. Not a single big leader from these two parties is happy with the way Lalu and Nitish are trying to merge. Their principal votebanks on ground can not come together. A big image push for Ramkripal Yadav and Nandkishor Yadav can do wonders.
> 
> These states will be painted in saffron in coming days from our side of India...
> 
> Jharkhand :2014
> Bihar : 2015
> Assam / Bengal : 2016



JDU aur RJD ka haal ek myan mein do talwaron wala hai.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ster-one-day-Manjhi/articleshow/45205208.cms?
I may become prime minister one day: Bihar CM Jitan Ram Manjhi - The Times of India


----------



## ARPANET

ExtraOdinary said:


> I may become prime minister one day: Bihar CM Jitan Ram Manjhi - The Times of India





Bhai pehle Bihar CM ki kursi toh bachale


----------



## jugad

ExtraOdinary said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ster-one-day-Manjhi/articleshow/45205208.cms?
> I may become prime minister one day: Bihar CM Jitan Ram Manjhi - The Times of India


Maybe in his next janam


----------



## Krate M

ExtraOdinary said:


> I may become prime minister one day: Bihar CM Jitan Ram Manjhi - The Times of India


He may, but nitish will never become PM now.


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535077241089044480

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Saheli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535077241089044480


They should focus on TG .... because we have telangana-Führer KCR going bonkers.


----------



## Saheli

AugenBlick said:


> They should focus on TG .... because we have telangana-Führer KCR going bonkers.



Yeah I think this is with an eye towards both the Islamists and the Christist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jugad

PM Modi crosses 25 million followers on Facebook, becomes second most followed after Obama - IBNLive

And they said his popularity is declining

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Now, Owaisi BJP agent for Pawar | Watch the video - Yahoo India

just as predicted...is Owaisi secular or communal? Seculars are in a sticky wicket! 

@ARPANET @jha @ranjeet @Star Wars @Sidak@indrani @Saheli

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Now, Owaisi BJP agent for Pawar | Watch the video - Yahoo India
> 
> just as predicted...is Owaisi secular or communal? Seculars are in a sticky wicket!
> 
> @ARPANET @jha @ranjeet @Star Wars @Sidak


these secular parties got their panties in a bunch once MIM came to the forefront.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> these secular parties got their panties in a bunch once MIM came to the forefront.


I was expecting this the moment Owaisi planned to move out of HYD & try his luck in rest of India. This is good in a way... it will expose the secular flag bearer's real secularism!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> I was expecting this the moment Owaisi planned to move out of HYD & try his luck in rest of India. This is good in a way... it will expose the secular flag bearer's real secularism!


whose daughter was it from Maha who wanted MIM banned in India? Shinde's or Pawar's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> whose daughter was it from Maha who wanted MIM banned in India? Shinde's or Pawar's


That's Sushil Kumar Shinde's daughter... daddy Shinde wanted state agencies to treat muslims with special care, while daughter wants their leading political party to be banned! How ironic? Classic quote by Hillary Clinton about Pakistan sounds apt here... you can't keep snakes in your backyard and expect them only to bite your neighbours!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> That's Sushil Kumar Shinde's daughter... daddy Shinde wanted state agencies to treat muslims with special care, while daughter wants their leading political party to be banned! How ironic? Classic quote by Hillary Clinton about Pakistan sounds apt here... you can't keep snakes in your backyard and expect them only to bite your neighbours!


ye toh secularism khatre mein aa gaya ... ab lalu nitish aur mulayum kya karenge !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jugad said:


> PM Modi crosses 25 million followers on Facebook, becomes second most followed after Obama - IBNLive
> 
> And they said his popularity is declining


That is because he is NRI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> ye toh secularism khatre mein aa gaya ... ab lalu nitish aur mulayum kya karenge !!!


wohi toh baat hai... ab dekho kaise yeh MIM wala communal ho jata hai for all these sickulars! This is what I've been saying from day 1.. Owaisi should take part in UP & WB elections. Both Mulla Mulayam & Mamta Didi will get some sense knocked into their pea brains!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> wohi toh baat hai... ab dekho kaise yeh MIM wala communal ho jata hai for all these sickulars! This is what I've been saying from day 1.. Owaisi should take part in UP & WB elections. Both Mulla Mulayam & Mamta Didi will get some sense knocked into their pea brains!


nah I don't want them to make any sense ... the more nonsense they spew ... better it would be for India.


----------



## AugenBlick

AAM troll party

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535185023847370755
@Sidak @khujliwal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535175511874744320@wolfschanzze

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TejasMk3

Rising Muslim vote share will edge out 'secular' parties in near future - Firstpost

Interesting numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

AugenBlick said:


> AAM troll party
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535185023847370755
> @Sidak @khujliwal


ha ha ha..
came across this video featuring Modi and Khujliwal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

bjp k acche din
\


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=785590508175285




Awesome slip of tongue

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

fsayed said:


> bjp k acche din
> \



Your point here is?


----------



## fsayed

Article 370 should not be raked up during polls: Rajnath | Business Standard News


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=785590508175285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome slip of tongue


Just goes to show which Gandhian ideology Siddaramaiah follows!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

fsayed said:


> bjp k acche din
> \


Ex congress CM Hooda's wife is a trustee in Satlok Aashram run by this Rampal guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

ranjeet said:


> Ex congress CM Hooda's wife is a trustee in Satlok Aashram run by this Rampal guy.


Haryana polls: Dera Sacha Sauda extended support to BJP on 90 state assembly seats - Economic Times


----------



## ranjeet

fsayed said:


> Haryana polls: Dera Sacha Sauda extended support to BJP on 90 state assembly seats - Economic Times


how does this justify what you said earlier?


----------



## ARPANET

ranjeet said:


> how does this justify what you said earlier?





Bhai You are arguing with a congressi who feed to the likes of Sanjay Jha...........if you want him to make some SENSE than it's IMPOSSIBLE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

ARPANET said:


> Bhai You are arguing with a congressi who feed to the likes of Sanjay Jha...........if you want him to make some SENSE than it's IMPOSSIBLE!


2*1000 + 2*20 +1 =2041?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*The BJP Govt is hinting at more "tough steps" in Railways,as if the massive hike earlier was not enough? *
*




*


----------



## AugenBlick

fsayed said:


> *The BJP Govt is hinting at more "tough steps" in Railways,as if the massive hike earlier was not enough? *
> *
> View attachment 154576
> *


Brother please don't paste political posters here.
Be original and come up with original content. 
It's OK to support INC. (although I hate them)
but use your brains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

AugenBlick said:


> Brother please don't paste political posters here.
> Be original and come up with original content.
> It's OK to support INC. (although I hate them)
> but use your brains.


k bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

fsayed said:


> k bro


 
bhai,
BJP has saved the railways from going to the gutters. Successive govts have used railways for their populist agenda. When the price of fuel have increased drastically over the last decade, how is it possible that the railways fares have remained the same over the last decade? Does it make any sense ? Do we want to our railways to go the Pakistan railways way ??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535407638129811456


----------



## Yogijaat

NC, PDF workers clash - Rising Kashmir.


----------



## ARPANET

@JanjaWeed did you see that AMERICAI guy "hell yeah" again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARPANET

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet @AugenBlick @seiko @Sidak .................... Yaar dekhna sofa se gir mat jana haste haste:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

ARPANET said:


>


Tehlka macha dega yeh toh.


----------



## ARPANET

ranjeet said:


> Tehlka macha dega yeh toh.



sorry, just checked...... fake account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ARPANET said:


> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @AugenBlick @seiko @Sidak .................... Yaar dekhna sofa se gir mat jana haste haste:



MufflerMan.


----------



## AugenBlick

ARPANET said:


> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @AugenBlick @seiko @Sidak .................... Yaar dekhna sofa se gir mat jana haste haste:


Hahahahah
I will give you something more awesome to lol out at
मुद्दा: क्या ऑस्ट्रेलिया पर चढ़ा मोदी का रंग? : IBNKhabar - IBN Khabar
Open this link and watch from 25:00 to 29:00 
sambit patra smacks congress like anything 

Also this khetan getting smacked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARPANET

INDIC said:


> MufflerMan.



Kejriwal.


----------



## AugenBlick

AAP has gone full retard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535491900396949504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

This was shamelessly copied form


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535448324283711488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARPANET

I really can't understand how can ANYONE give vote to the NAUTANKI party?

He formed govt. first breaking his promise than ran away to Varanasi in 49 days.

In Varanasi he again promised that whatever happens he won't leave Varanasi & again broke the promise & came back to Delhi to again become the CM.

STILL, he is is contention!! wow, India is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ARPANET said:


> I really can't understand how can ANYONE give vote to the NAUTANKI party?
> 
> He formed govt. first breaking his promise than ran away to Varanasi in 49 days.
> 
> In Varanasi he again promised that whatever happens he won't leave Varanasi & again broke the promise & came back to Delhi to again become the CM.
> 
> STILL, he is is contention!! wow, India is great.




well i have similar feeling about Akali-BJP in punjab ................how can some one vote for NDA


----------



## jugad

Shahi Imam Has No Right to Pick Son as Successor, Says Delhi High Court

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jugad

Prometheus said:


> well i have similar feeling about Akali-BJP in punjab ................how can some one vote for NDA




Blame akalis for the plight though BJP's silent approval is questionable..... next time choose wisely


----------



## Krate M

jugad said:


> Shahi Imam Has No Right to Pick Son as Successor, Says Delhi High Court


sau sunar ki ek lauhar ki, na rahega baans na bajegi bansuri, saanp bhi mar jae aur laathi bhi na toote.


----------



## ranjeet

jugad said:


> Shahi Imam Has No Right to Pick Son as Successor, Says Delhi High Court


This is infringing upon the rights of minorities, Fascist Modi sarkar is taking the minorities for a ride. Down with these Right winger Hindutavadis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yogijaat

Dawood, Taliban, Abu Salem paying for Mulayam's birthday bash: Azam Khan | Zee News
azam khan is on roll


----------



## fsayed

इधर मोदी लौटे, उधर ऑस्ट्रेलिया भड़क गया - Australia opposes India in WTO - Navbharat Times

WTO: EU, Aus-led group unite against India over Trade Facilitation Agreement - Firstpost


----------



## Shango

fsayed said:


> View attachment 154831
> 
> इधर मोदी लौटे, उधर ऑस्ट्रेलिया भड़क गया - Australia opposes India in WTO - Navbharat Times
> 
> WTO: EU, Aus-led group unite against India over Trade Facilitation Agreement - Firstpost



Why are you posting news from July 26th 2014, on 21 November 2014?  

India-U.S. deal revives WTO and hope of world trade reform| Reuters

"This breakthrough represents a significant step in efforts to get the Bali package and the multilateral trading system back on track," WTO director general Roberto Azevedo said. 

...
*The U.S.-Indian deal is likely to be hailed as a victory for India's Prime Minister Narendra Modi, who has stressed the importance of ensuring that its 1.25 billion people have enough to eat.* His tough stance had also risked isolating him at his first G20 summit of world leaders in Brisbane, Australia, this weekend. 

But Thursday's compromise included no major revision of the original WTO deal struck last December, which provided for India's food stockpiling to be shielded from legal challenge by a "peace clause".

A source familiar with the negotiation said the compromise replaced the "constructive ambiguity" about the duration of the peace clause with clear language that it would remain until a permanent solution was found.


----------



## INDIC

fsayed said:


> View attachment 154831
> 
> इधर मोदी लौटे, उधर ऑस्ट्रेलिया भड़क गया - Australia opposes India in WTO - Navbharat Times
> 
> WTO: EU, Aus-led group unite against India over Trade Facilitation Agreement - Firstpost



@fsayed are you are a human being or a robot.


----------



## ARPANET

Prometheus said:


> well i have similar feeling about Akali-BJP in punjab ................how can some one vote for NDA



First thing, Punjab ke elections aye nhi hai abhi, jab aye, tab bolna, Punjab govt. ka Delhi govt. se koi link nhi.

Second thing, BJP will fight alone the next Punjab elections & CAN emerge the SLP. Even Modi knows the burden of Akalis.


----------



## fsayed

Shango said:


> Why are you posting news from July 26th 2014, on 21 November 2014?
> 
> India-U.S. deal revives WTO and hope of world trade reform| Reuters
> 
> "This breakthrough represents a significant step in efforts to get the Bali package and the multilateral trading system back on track," WTO director general Roberto Azevedo said.
> 
> ...
> *The U.S.-Indian deal is likely to be hailed as a victory for India's Prime Minister Narendra Modi, who has stressed the importance of ensuring that its 1.25 billion people have enough to eat.* His tough stance had also risked isolating him at his first G20 summit of world leaders in Brisbane, Australia, this weekend.
> 
> But Thursday's compromise included no major revision of the original WTO deal struck last December, which provided for India's food stockpiling to be shielded from legal challenge by a "peace clause".
> 
> A source familiar with the negotiation said the compromise replaced the "constructive ambiguity" about the duration of the peace clause with clear language that it would remain until a permanent solution was found.




*इधर मोदी लौटे, उधर ऑस्ट्रेलिया भड़क गया*
194









पीटीआई | Nov 20, 2014, 10.15PM IST

@INDIC


----------



## JanjaWeed

Trinamool Congress MP Srinjoy Bose arrested in connection with Saradha scam: Times Now


noose is tightening around Didi's neck. TMC bigwigs are getting engulfed in this scam!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARPANET

JanjaWeed said:


> Trinamool Congress MP Srinjoy Bose arrested in connection with Saradha scam: Times Now
> 
> 
> noose is tightening around Didi's neck. TMC bigwigs are getting engulfed in this scam!



Guess who is the HEAD of CBI currently? 

Amitbhai Shah


----------



## AugenBlick

ARPANET said:


> Guess who is the HEAD of CBI currently?
> 
> Amitbhai Shah


lol


----------



## JanjaWeed

ARPANET said:


> Guess who is the HEAD of CBI currently?
> 
> Amitbhai Shah


hahaha.... evey dog has it's day.. & for this terrier the day has come bit sooner than expected!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ARPANET said:


> First thing, Punjab ke elections aye nhi hai abhi, jab aye, tab bolna, Punjab govt. ka Delhi govt. se koi link nhi.
> 
> Second thing, BJP will fight alone the next Punjab elections & CAN emerge the SLP. Even *Modi knows the burden of Akalis*.


If Akalis are burden on BJP then why are they supporting Badal govt.? Why Mr Modi inducted Harsimrat Badal into his cabinet?
BJP clearly knows that their is no modi wave in Punjab & they can't afford to take back support from akalis because reelection could result as misadventure for them. They are just playing friendly match with Akalis & trying to mislead.


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP leader and former Delhi speaker M S Dhir joins BJP - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

IndoCarib said:


> AAP leader and former Delhi speaker M S Dhir joins BJP - The Times of India



@Prometheus ye kya ho gaya?


----------



## AugenBlick

Robin Raphel Handed Over Classified Documents to Pakistani officials. | Page 2

This negative rating was totally worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

@ARPANET 

What your source of Amit Shah being head of CBI ?


----------



## Derolo

Obama chief guest on republic day parade.


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535794981332459521

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

@ranjeet

*Indian army to station Sant Rampal supporters at border to stop incursions by China*

New Delhi. The resilience and grit showed by Sant Rampal followers in resisting police seems to have impressed Indian army so much so that they are planning to use their services at Indo-China border.
In a high level meeting held yesterday at Army headquarters, it was decided that Sant Rampal supporters would be stationed at the border to prevent further incursions by Chinese army and safeguard the areas surrounding it.
Rampal's 3D projection could also be installed at border.
Rampal’s 3D projection could also be installed at border.
“Not only are they self motivated people like jihaids, they are highly passionate and willing to lay down their life for a cause. And what’s more, they can even survive even without water and food,” the army chief explained the things that worked in favor of Rampal followers.
“We want to see the same helplessness on the face of Chinese army as we saw on the face of Haryana police and parliamentary forces,” he added.
To further motivate the Godman followers, Indian army is planning to replace the current fencing at the border with posters of Sant Rampal.
“This way we can be 100% sure they won’t allow Chinese army to even come near the border leave alone infiltrate,” explained the army chief.
When asked that if posters of the godman would be enough to get his followers into violent confrontational mood, the army chief revealed, “First we thought of asking Rampal ji to shift his base from Hissar to border, but as it would have logistically very tough, we realized only his posters would be enough to ignite passions of his followers, who are even advanced version of Jayalalitha supporters.”
Army is also looking forward to see modern ammunition being used by Rampal followers and is also using this as an opportunity to learn modern combative methods like employing women and children as shields.
Meanwhile an independent research carried out by Faking News found Bollywood star Salman Khan fans to be novices in front of Sant Rampal followers.

Indian army to station Sant Rampal supporters at border to stop incursions by China | Faking News

@Cousin Vinny @Sidak @JAAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Saradha chit fund scam: Trinamool MP Srinjoy Bose held - The Times of India


----------



## TejasMk3

Now it seems Kerala isnt secular enough:
Muslims complain of being targeted in Kerala - The Hindu

One of the comments


> It is wrong to state that Muslims are "targeted" in Kerala. Kerala State is the only state in the country where the Official Holiday in one of the Districts is Friday. This is based on the requests of the local people, over 60% of them being Muslims. Also, one fails to understand how a highly secular and sophisticated State like Kerala, where there is hardly any discrimination whatsoever based on religion/community is suddenly said to be having such things as "discrimination"



So 60% district, muslim, Friday holidays is secular. The entire problem with this mindset...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARPANET

Big Boost to BJP in Jharkhand.................

BJP's Star Campaigner Rahul Gandhi will have 2 rallies today!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jugad

ARPANET said:


> Big Boost to BJP in Jharkhand.................
> 
> BJP's Star Campaigner Rahul Gandhi will have 2 rallies today!!



Just two?


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi looks very aggresive in J & K ... mission 44+ is possible...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> @ARPANET
> 
> What your source of Amit Shah being head of CBI ?




Mamata benarji . 

Govt. PM nahi Amit shah chala rahe he : WB CM ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Mamata benarji .
> 
> Govt. PM nahi Amit shah chala rahe he : WB CM ..



Oh boy  Hope this is true


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Mamata benarji .
> 
> Govt. PM nahi Amit shah chala rahe he : WB CM ..



Sharda scam noose is getting tighter around her neck..., hence Mamta Didi is going crazy & ballistic. It's a panic situation in TMC...& Didi is playing aggressive to hide her nervousness! CBI is waiting to net couple of more big TMC fishes. Once Madan Mitra & Mukul Roy falls, DIDI is as good as crippled beyond repair!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul




----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> View attachment 155307




Delhi me ki haal ?


----------



## Jason bourne

BREAKING NEWS: पूर्व केंद्रीय मंत्री सुबोध कांत सहाय के खिलाफ FIR दर्ज... breaking news: ख़बरें: आज तक"


----------



## Parul

Bakra Bach gaya U.P halal ho gaya!


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Delhi me ki haal ?



Mango Man's Party is doing agressive campaigning in Delhi, even they don't have Money. Advertising in all the Radio stations since July and their posters are all over. They are reaching out to Middle and Lower Income group people: Electricity and Water Free Free. 

BJP is inviting people to become their Members. It's a fight between BJP and AAP. If BJP plays, it's part well, it can easily form government in Delhi.

Delhiwalas still have soft corner for AAP - thanks to Free Water and Electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARPANET

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536100466665349120
The TRUTH has been SPOKEN!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

ARPANET said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536100466665349120
> The TRUTH has been SPOKEN!!!


What is wrong in this. He is BJP's star vote getter


----------



## jugad

Centre Stage-Managed Burdwan Blast to Trigger Riots in Bengal, Claims Mamata Banerjee


Makes one suspect, does her insanity have any limits 

Ever time her holiness utters something, she breaks her own previous records

It's all in the open now . 

People of WB should act collectively to save their land .


----------



## Parul

नौकरी छोड़ा ईंजीनियर बहुत खतरनाक हो जाता हैं इसके दो उदाहरण है एक तो केजरीवाल और दुसरा रामपाल, 
दोनो के पिछे अंधभक्तों की फौज हैं ! ऐसे दोनो हिसार से ही हैं!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys, any ideas when the GoI will implement the Goods and services tax? Seriously waiting on this reform, within 18 months it will be adding 0.9-1.7% GDP growth a year alone!!

If Modi is serious about reforming the indian economy and easing the ability to do business in india then this has to happen ASAP. This current state of unproductively in goods and services needs to end.


----------



## Shango

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys, any ideas when the GoI will implement the Goods and services tax? Seriously waiting on this reform, within 18 months it will be adding 0.9-1.7% GDP growth a year alone!!
> 
> If Modi is serious about reforming the indian economy and easing the ability to do business in india then this has to happen ASAP. This current state of unproductively in goods and services needs to end.



GST requires a constitutional amendment which Modi cannot pass in the Rajya Sabha since he does not have majority there. 

If BJP wins the states that is going into elections in the next 5-6 months then GST will be come a reality by Mid 2015. Else it will take up to 2017.


----------



## lavenge lavenge

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys, any ideas when the GoI will implement the Goods and services tax? Seriously waiting on this reform, within 18 months it will be adding 0.9-1.7% GDP growth a year alone!!
> 
> If Modi is serious about reforming the indian economy and easing the ability to do business in india then this has to happen ASAP. This current state of unproductively in goods and services needs to end.




GST would require a constitutional amendment with 50% total strength , not present and voting, in both house separately + It would require to be passed by at least 50% of states to come into effect. BJP could muster numbers in Lok Sabha, but not in Rajya Sabha today. But by 2016, the effect of BJP's win in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan,Chattisgarh, Maharashtra, and Haryana would make Rajya Sabha as, NDA majority.

Also probable win in Delhi, Bihar, Jharkhand, Uttranchal, and Himanchal may make 50% state no for BJP.

So GST would be implemented by 2016's end. Before that it could be implemented, if Congress co-operates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lavenge lavenge

Shango said:


> GST requires a constitutional amendment which Modi cannot pass in the Rajya Sabha since he does not have majority there.
> 
> If BJP wins the states that is going into elections in the next 5-6 months then GST will be come a reality by Mid 2015. Else it will take up to 2017.




No it would take at least till mid 2016 if BJP wants to push it on it's own steam. It takes time for state election victory to be reflected in Rajya Sabha.


----------



## Parul

If this is of any measure of electoral success, Jammu and Kashmir is close be conquered!!!! Over 1 lac people are said to have attended a Modi rally at Kishtwar, J&K!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Shango said:


> GST requires a constitutional amendment which Modi cannot pass in the Rajya Sabha since he does not have majority there.
> 
> If BJP wins the states that is going into elections in the next 5-6 months then GST will be come a reality by Mid 2015. Else it will take up to 2017.





lavenge lavenge said:


> GST would require a constitutional amendment with 50% total strength , not present and voting, in both house separately + It would require to be passed by at least 50% of states to come into effect. BJP could muster numbers in Lok Sabha, but not in Rajya Sabha today. But by 2016, the effect of BJP's win in Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan,Chattisgarh, Maharashtra, and Haryana would make Rajya Sabha as, NDA majority.
> 
> Also probable win in Delhi, Bihar, Jharkhand, Uttranchal, and Himanchal may make 50% state no for BJP.
> 
> So GST would be implemented by 2016's end. Before that it could be implemented, if Congress co-operates.


Thanks for the replies guys! 2016/17 isn't a disaster but I was hoping for sooner because, like I said, this would add some serious steam to India's GDP growth rate (then we could actually see 9-10% growth ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

*Narendra Modi's popularity sees invites waiting from all over the world*








NEW DELHI: PM Modi's connect with the Indian community abroad has brought in more invites for the BJP leader. On a day he blogged about his recently concluded visits to Myanmar, Australia and Fiji, saying that the world wanted to connect with India, BJP leaders confirmed that there were invites waiting for Modi from all over the world. The PM has already confirmed his visit to Germany in April 2015.

*"Informally, everyone is asking. There is the UK, Canada, South Africa... *They all want Modiji to visit. He has established a tremendous connect with the people, more so following his trips to the US and Australia," said Vijay Chauthaiwale, who was recently appointed head of Foreign and Overseas Friends of BJP cell.* There is pressure, especially from the UK that has 1.5 million people of Indian origin (PIO), including Gujaratis, he added.*

*"They want Modiji to be there at January-end. They have already planned a huge reception for him — an event that will outdo the ones at Madison Square Garden in the US and Olympic Park in Sydney," * another BJP leader told ET, adding there was a proposal for the PM to unveil a statue of Mahatma Gandhi on his death anniversary on January 30.

BJP leaders like Ram Madhav and Chauthaiwale are in touch with key people of the Indian community in the UK who could help mobilise efforts, they said, adding that London-based Gujarati solicitor Manoj Ladwa is playing a crucial role in organising Modi's trip. Ladwa was closely involved in BJP's Lok Sabha campaign too, managing the party's messaging and communication strategy. Seshadri Chari, a member of BJP's foreign policy wing, said it is not just the Indian community abroad that wants to connect with Modi but also the governments of various countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

Gst can be passed by a joint session of Parliament. That is one trick they can use. But con party will be screaming fowl after that. There are other parties in RS like amma and BJD etc which can get the bill passed. Let's see how the whole thing turns out to be.


----------



## Jason bourne

Shiv Sena & BJP joining together soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

lavenge lavenge said:


> Constitutional amendments could not be passed in Join sessions. They need to be passed separately.


Yup
Constitution has been amended 94 times - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

But the trick can be used for other bills.
Edit: just saw the RS composition. Huge cluster fox that is. I would be amazed if any bill got passed from it.


----------



## jugad

Krate M said:


> Yup
> Constitution has been amended 94 times - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


just out of curiosity - is there something that is not amendable or absolute in constitutional provisions?


----------



## Krate M

jugad said:


> just out of curiosity - is there something that is not amendable or absolute in constitutional provisions?


No, technically the whole constitution can be rewritten or replaced by a new one.


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Shiv Sena & BJP joining together soon



A formula has been worked up on? I want them to come together.


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> A formula has been worked up on? I want them to come together.




Just got the news from Jagdish shetty ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

‪#‎MufflerMan‬ Poem (LOL Man)

Muffler man, Muffler man, Does whatever nobody can, Spins a lie any size, Only U-turns in his flight,Look out, Here comes the muffler man.

Is he right? Listen bud, He’s got raita in his blood, He can spread it all around, Can give dharna on any ground, Hey, there
There goes the muffler man.

In the chilly winter days, Wherever the media stays, At the drop of a hat, 'Sab mile huye hain' he plays.

Muffler man, muffler man, Blames modi all the time, Wants the votes in his name, 49 days is his record. TRP is his reward.

To him, life is a great big conspiracy,
Modi for PM, Kejri for CM is his ecstasy,

He is the muffler man. He is the Muffler Man. (based on Spiderman theme song
Spiderman theme song)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

jugad said:


> just out of curiosity - is there something that is not amendable or absolute in constitutional provisions?





Krate M said:


> No, technically the whole constitution can be rewritten or replaced by a new one.



The Supreme Court has held that the basic tenets of the constitution cannot be ammened by any act of parliament. Some parts of the constitution cannot be touched even if the whole of the paliament wanted to.


----------



## Shango

Bang Galore said:


> The Supreme Court has held that the basic tenets of the constitution cannot be ammened by any act of parliament. Some parts of the constitution cannot be touched even if the whole of the paliament wanted to.



That is Judicial over reach, plain and simple. Common sense dictates that nothing is permanent. Not the world around us and not the situation within us.


----------



## Krate M

Well a new constitution where these tenets are conserved can be adopted. Again this is just technical.


----------



## Bang Galore

lavenge lavenge said:


> A party with 2/3 majority in one house and simple majority in another could simple sack Judges at will until it gets Judges that it want in Supreme court.
> 
> Practically, any part of constitution could be changed, if you have enough numbers.
> 
> 
> Note: I am not of opinion that Parliament should have draconian rights.




In theory. In reality, the SC would simply declare any such sacking uncontitutional . There isn't a government that will want to get into open confrontation with the Supreme Court.


----------



## Bang Galore

lavenge lavenge said:


> I am talking about practice, not theory.
> 
> A Government with 2/3 majority in one house and 50% in another would simply bring impeachment motion en-mass on some trumped up charges ( impeachment motion has been brought for buying furniture by Government money ) against hostile Judges, and sack them.What would SC do? All levers of power are controlled by executive or legislature.SC judges, even if they declare impeachment proceedings unconstitutional, would be replaced by those who would declare them constitutional ( technically, they would be right ) upon assuming office.
> 
> And wariness of confrontation goes both way. Government may not want open confrontation with Supreme court but Supreme court also does not want open confrontation with a *strong* government. Various landmark cases related to Fundamental rights are testament to that. SC has always tactically backed down and bided it's time whenever a strong government was at center.
> 
> 
> Also i am arguing for a extreme but plausiable hypothetical, not something which normally occurs.




Not in any real world. The SC would simply declare any such procceding unconstitutional & the move would go nowhere. Your reading of the constitution is not the same as that of the SC. The SC is still the ultimate arbiter of any decision either of the executive or the legislature. The impeachment will hold only if the SC decides it is valid. If struck down, it has no meaning. Even the law for appointment of judges passed unanimously by the government is still open to SC review. Any impeachment procceding will have even less chamce to get off the ground.

In a fantastic scenario like that who knows what else one can conjure up?

_My last post, as you have already pointed out this is in the realm of the extreme. No point furthering this argument._


----------



## Parul

यह भगौड़ा तो कुछ बोलेगा तो हम जैसे मोदी फैन के लिए चुटकला बन जाता है। और आपटार्ड को शोर डाला का बहाना मिला जाता है।

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shango

lavenge lavenge said:


> There are some fundamental rights which are so deeply rooted in basic definition of man in contrast to beast that they should not be changed.I have mention three rights in last post which in my opinion could not change, irrespective of any change in lifestyle in values.
> 
> That of Art20, which in simple term means that a person should not be prosecuted twice for same crime and could not be given more than maximum proscribed Punishment for a crime.
> 
> Art 21, which state that no-one, including state could kill you without a trail.
> 
> and
> 
> Art 32, which ensures that anyone could approach justice system if he has been wronged.



The whole thing is rather theoretical but most people do not realize there is NO RIGHT that is independent of the environment in which we live. 

Rights are a product of Social/culture/Political Responsibilities and duties. Even fundamental rights like liberty, equality etc. is subject to the situation on the ground. All of these "fundamental rights" have only evolved in recent years of human history when sustaining life has become easy. When sustaining life become difficult, all these Rights will disappear. 

We can only hope that overpopulation and environmental degradation will not push us over the edge. When it does, you can say good bye to "Rights" irrespective of what the SC says from its Ivory Tower.


----------



## Ragnar

Bang Galore said:


> The Supreme Court has held that the basic tenets of the constitution cannot be ammened by any act of parliament. Some parts of the constitution cannot be touched even if the whole of the paliament wanted to.



Is the "socialist" part of the preamble amendable, for example? And is the Supreme Court the final arbiter of what constitutes the basic structure?? For example, there is a the case of Judicial Appointments Commission, for instance, which is attacked for compromising judicial independence. What if the bill is eventually passed, but struck down by Supreme Court? There should be a balance of powers too, IMHO. Executive, judiciary and legislature should all balance each other.


----------



## Parul

Government had recently fixed 200 liters of fuel per vehicle and fixed an expenditure ceiling for an inaugural function at Rs 10,000.


m.economictimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/delhi-government-imposes-ban-on-purchase-of-new-vehicles-for-officials/articleshow/45246584.cms


----------



## Parul

Renowned marketing guru Philip Kotler said he was 'high on Modi' and the Indian Prime Minister was like 'a breath of fresh air'.

m.economictimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/im-high-on-narendra-modi-says-marketing-guru-philip-kotler/articleshow/45240076.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys, any ideas when the GoI will implement the Goods and services tax? Seriously waiting on this reform, within 18 months it will be adding 0.9-1.7% GDP growth a year alone!!
> 
> If Modi is serious about reforming the indian economy and easing the ability to do business in india then this has to happen ASAP. This current state of unproductively in goods and services needs to end.


According to FM Arun Jaitley it is almost ready. A constitutional amendment to introduce the goods & services tax could be moved in the winter session of Parliament, which begins on Monday. However, a consensus is still missing on the final GST tax rates and recommendations vary from 16 per cent to 27 per cent. The government will also need the consent of 50 per cent of states to implement GST by April 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

DSGMC demands naming Aurangzeb Road after Guru Teg Bahadur's name - The Times of India

It should be done imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

TejasMk3 said:


> DSGMC demands naming Aurangzeb Road after Guru Teg Bahadur's name - The Times of India
> 
> It should be done imo.


I think renaming it to "Hind Di Chadar" would be nice,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Abingdonboy said:


> I think renaming it to "Hind Di Chadar" would be nice,



Nothing is going to happen. Aurangzeb was/is Secular. If Road's name would be changed, it's going to be the direct attack on India's Secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> @Prometheus ye kya ho gaya?



congrats mate


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sidak said:


> Nothing is going to happen. Aurangzeb was/is Secular. If Road's name would be changed, it's going to be the direct attack on India's Secularism.


 I'm not saying the name of the road should be changed anyway- it is what it is right now. Build a new road, name that one Guru Tegh Bahadur road, thus signaling progress. Fighting over the naming of current infrastructure is pettiness beyond belief. I was just saying IF a case is being made for Guru Tegh Bahadur road, I would much prefer "Hind Di Chadar" road- the connotations are just so much nicer.


----------



## Parul

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm not saying the name of the road should be changed anyway- it is what it is right now. Build a new road, *name that one Guru Tegh Bahadur road, thus signaling progress. *Fighting over the naming of current infrastructure is pettiness beyond belief. I was just saying IF a case is being made for Guru Tegh Bahadur road, I would much prefer "Hind Di Chadar" road- the connotations are just so much nicer.



I'm not sure about the Road, it might already be there. However, I know a Colony and Metro Station is already named after Guru Teg Bahadur which is in North Delhi. Apparently, that's more than Enough for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

कश्मीर की समस्या श्रीनगर में नही,Poka!! में पैदा हुई और दिल्ली की हिम्मत से ही समाधान निकलेगा !
जब बचपन से ही कश्मीर के बच्चो को ये बताया जायेगा की वो अलग है,भारत कही दूर है,वहां वो जाते है,वहाँ की सेना कश्मीर में घुसी हुई है तो कैसे उम्मीद करें की बड़े होने पर वो देश की एकता का तराना भी गाए !







Ya beru neopredelyonniy pereriv! Poka!


----------



## TejasMk3

Burdwan blast part of BJP's 'devious gameplan approved by RSS', TMC says after Jaitley questions Mamata - The Times of India

This woman seems like some posters from PDF  She has totally lost her mind.


----------



## Parul

Manjhi's reactions came three days after JD(U)'s senior leaders advised him to stay away from making controversial remarks. "_What I have been saying and doing, I will keep doing it. I am not weak or lesser in ability to those who are giving me suggestions. I will not take anybody's advice_," Manjhi said.

He can do it in Bihar what Pappu did in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

TMC dubs NSA Doval 'RSS sympathiser'; Mamata goes all-out against BJP over Saradha, Burdwan TMC dubs NSA Doval 'RSS sympathiser'; Mamata goes all-out against BJP over Saradha, Burdwan | Zee News

Khi khi khi....p

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

TejasMk3 said:


> DSGMC demands naming Aurangzeb Road after Guru Teg Bahadur's name - The Times of India
> 
> It should be done imo.


India's secular fabric will be permanently damaged in that case.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

Sidak said:


> Manjhi's reactions came three days after JD(U)'s senior leaders advised him to stay away from making controversial remarks. "_What I have been saying and doing, I will keep doing it. I am not weak or lesser in ability to those who are giving me suggestions. I will not take anybody's advice_," Manjhi said.
> 
> He can do it in Bihar what Pappu did in India.



Actually Nitish can not remove him from CM post cause he made him CM for dalit vote, ye to JDu ka Rahul gandhi ho gaya na khaya jaye na pheka jae

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536751227845869569

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536751227845869569



India is certainly serious about settling the boundary issue, how serious is China ? ......... their policies continue to be, what I claim is mine, what you claim is negotiable.


----------



## Krate M

Whoa that's huge. This guy is known for his out of the box thinking. If he can present a mutually agreeable solution, he can change the course of history.


----------



## Judge

Bang Galore said:


> In theory. In reality, the SC would simply declare any such sacking uncontitutional . There isn't a government that will want to get into open confrontation with the Supreme Court.


Sacking Judges - directly as well as indirectly by putting a junior judge as CJI bypassing the senior ones - is constitutional and has been done before.


----------



## Parul

Australia Queensland Government aur Adani mile hue hai ji...Sab Mile hue hai...

m.economictimes.com/industry/indl-goods/svs/metals-mining/queensland-to-pick-up-substantial-stake-in-adanis-australia-project/articleshow/45253075.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Video puts BJP leader in a spot* 
The AAP has released a video purportedly showing NDMC vice-chairman and BJP leader Karan Singh Tanwar threatening and abusing women. “He is also seen proceeding menacingly towards women, openly daring to finish them off,” said a party leader, who also questioned the BJP for not taking any action against its leader. The party criticised the Delhi Police for refusing to register an FIR even four days after the women victims submitted a written complaint to the SHO of the Naraina Police Station . Mr. Tanwar was not available for a comment when _The Hindu_ contacted him.
Video puts BJP leader in a spot - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

NMDC is New Delhi Municipal Commission, right ?  ............ what a great expose. LOL. 

YouTube has the video and it looks completely staged by AAPtards. They were trying to provoke him into saying something ....... poor BJP leader was complaining that "kya gunda gardhi kar rakhi hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Ammyy said:


> Actually Nitish can not remove him from CM post cause he made him CM for dalit vote, ye to JDu ka Rahul gandhi ho gaya na khaya jaye na pheka jae



Opportunist parted away from BJP to get Secular Votes and fulfill his ambition of becoming PM of India, it boomeranged on him & now Manjhi.


----------



## jha

SanjeevaniButi said:


> NMDC is New Delhi Municipal Commission, right ?  ............ what a great expose. LOL.
> 
> YouTube has the video and it looks completely staged by AAPtards. They were trying to provoke him into saying something ....... poor BJP leader was complaining that "kya gunda gardhi kar rakhi hai"



They have been trying to preempt an sting of their own "big" leader. Desperation drives Tards to take extreme measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

I think this is the video they are talking about 






If he had been a aap leader instead of bjp then he will be a goon abusing women in the eyes of every feku but now he is just a poor bjp leader framed by aaptards.


----------



## fsayed




----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Juggernautjatt said:


> I think this is the video they are talking about
> 
> If he had been a aap leader instead of bjp then he will be a goon abusing women in the eyes of every feku but now he is just a poor bjp leader framed by aaptards.



All Aaptard drama before Delhi elections .......  .....Even the Cops knew it was fake and staged and didn't file any FIR since they did not see any Prima Facie case. LOL.


----------



## Jaat Rock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535826161863909376
@ranjeet @levina @Sidak @he-man @Ammyy @SarthakGanguly @Robinhood Pandey @Yogijaat

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535826161863909376
> @ranjeet @levina @Sidak @he-man @Ammyy @SarthakGanguly @Robinhood Pandey @Yogijaat


Now thats interesting ...


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> Now thats interesting ...


That's why i shared it here 
BTW Howz this girl in your profile picture ??


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> That's why i shared it here
> BTW Howz this girl in your profile picture ??


Glad you shared that pic. There's a lot about RSS that I want to know because may be I had a skewed view about 'em till now.Its just that in my family everyone is against anything that deals with extreme religious views. 

*******************************
Me and @utraash were discussing my DP and I tried Mother Teresa,Baichung Butia,Rani Laxmi Bai and realised I dont 've any of their traits. 
So I settled for an Ethiopian gal..her name is Sara Nuru and is a TV presenter in germany. I liked her dimples.


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> Glad you shared that pic. There's a lot about RSS that I want to know because may be I had a skewed view about 'em till now.Its just that in my family everyone is against anything that deals with extreme religious views.
> 
> *******************************
> Me and @utraash were discussing my DP and I tried Mother Teresa,Baichung Butia,Rani Laxmi Bai and realised I dont 've any of their traits.
> So I settled for an Ethiopian gal..her name is Sara Nuru and is a TV presenter in germany. I liked her dimples.


2 years ago i didn't even knew that there is anything called RSS ....Not that much influence of RSS in my area not at all i think.
I like RSS but sometime they say and do stupid things...
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Kaha kaha se dhund kar lati hai yeh pics  Mujhse yeh gaadi ki picture change nahi ho rahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536751227845869569



Good news Border dispute with china needs to be solved ASAP


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> 2 years ago i didn't even knew that there is anything called RSS ....Not that much influence of RSS in my area not at all i think.
> I like RSS but sometime they say and do stupid things...



Right!!
They water down their own efforts by giving out very stupid statements at times.



Jaat Rock said:


> ____________________________________________________
> Kaha kaha se dhund kar lati hai yeh pics  Mujhse yeh gaadi ki picture change nahi ho rahi


password de..abhi lagati hu isse bhi good wali pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> Right!!
> They water down their own efforts by giving out very stupid statements at times.
> 
> 
> password de..abhi lagati hu isse bhi good wali pic.


Yeah, RSS should think before speak BS
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Mein toh woh hi purani Soldier wali lagane ki soch raha hu


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> Yeah, RSS should think before speak BS


Not all but a few RSS members should definitely control their loose tongue.



Jaat Rock said:


> Mein toh woh hi purani Soldier wali lagane ki soch raha hu



Vinasha kale viprita buddhi.

Smajh nai aaye toh batana I'll translate it for you.


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> Glad you shared that pic. There's a lot about RSS that I want to know because may be I had a skewed view about 'em till now.Its just that in my family everyone is against anything that deals with extreme religious views.
> 
> *******************************
> Me and @utraash were discussing my DP and I tried Mother Teresa,Baichung Butia,Rani Laxmi Bai and realised I dont 've any of their traits.
> So I settled for an Ethiopian gal..her name is Sara Nuru and is a TV presenter in germany. I liked her dimples.



Mam its unfair after current DP Meg Ryan puleez..... 

Or MAM kidney maango toh de denge par password mat mango ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> Not all but a few RSS members should definitely control their loose tongue.
> 
> Vinasha kale viprita buddhi.
> 
> Smajh nai aaye toh batana I'll translate it for you.


Yeah i meant some
-------------------
And I can understand little bit of Sanskrit, Itne bhi gaye guzre nahi hum


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> -------------------
> And I can understand little bit of Sanskrit, Itne bhi gaye guzre nahi *hum*


hum??
kitne log hai tumhare saath?? 
Kidding!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jaat Rock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535826161863909376
> @ranjeet @levina @Sidak @he-man @Ammyy @SarthakGanguly @Robinhood Pandey @Yogijaat


Nehru exposed. True legacy of Nehru.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nehru exposed. True legacy of Nehru.



It is public knowledge. Pics were out and about for a long time.


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535175511874744320@wolfschanzze


Pagaloon ki kami nahi hai in aaptards aur congressiyon mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Look at this Hindutwavadi _*Chairman of the Nippon Foundation, Mr. Yohei Sasakawah*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Who wants to bet BJP will be single largest party in Jammu And Kashmir ...... well within reach of 44+ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Butchcassidy

Jason bourne said:


> Who wants to bet BJP will be single largest party in Jammu And Kashmir ...... well within reach of 44+ ...


U will loose the bet


----------



## Jason bourne

Butchcassidy said:


> U will loose the bet




Aabki Baar modi sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Butchcassidy

Jason bourne said:


> Aabki Baar modi sarkar


Second largest in the state, pdp will win the valley


----------



## Jason bourne

Butchcassidy said:


> Second largest in the state, pdp will win the valley



BJP will get some seats in valley to ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

Butchcassidy said:


> U will loose the bet



You never know if BJP can clean sweep in Jammu and ladakh (may be 2-3 seats to other parties ).


----------



## Jason bourne

Ammyy said:


> You never know if BJP can clean sweep in Jammu and ladakh (may be 2-3 seats to other parties ).




Watch aajtak voting percentage increasing and people openly saying they arnt happy with NC and PDP 


Ad Ajit Doval in Amit shah Modies gang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lavenge lavenge

Ammyy said:


> You never know if BJP can clean sweep in Jammu and ladakh (may be 2-3 seats to other parties ).




But they would still lose valley. Valley is 100% muslim.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Roybot said:


> Look at this Hindutwavadi _*Chairman of the Nippon Foundation, Mr. Yohei Sasakawah*_
> 
> View attachment 156261



Why the simile ? This is a wonderful mark of respect. Besides he looks sharp in that dress too.


----------



## fsayed

With no CIC, RTI appeals pile up - The Hindu - Linkis.com






When a new Chief Information Commissioner is appointed, he or she will find a mammoth 10,000 Right to Information appeals pending. The new government’s delay in appointing a new chief has led to the pendency shooting up, much of it surrounding new policy decisions taken by the government.

The Chief Information Commissioner heads the Central Information Commission, the body that hears appeals from information-seekers who have not been satisfied by the public authority, and also addresses major issues concerning the RTI Act. Since August 22, when CIC Rajiv Mathur retired, the government has not appointed a chief. Instead of convening a meeting and promoting the most senior commissioner, the NDA government in the last week of October advertised for a new chief. Monday was the last day for applications.

RTI activist Commodore (retd.) Lokesh K. Batra filed a query with the panel, asking how many cases had been pending before the chief as on August 23 and as on November 22. The CIC in its reply said it was 10,290 cases.

“At this rate, people are going to lose faith in the commission and in the Act,” Mr. Batra told _The Hindu_.

*Pendency killing RTI, say activists*

The post of Chief Information Commissioner has been vacant since August 22 when Rajiv Mathur retired. The Chief Information Commissioner is to be appointed by the President on the recommendation of a three-member committee headed by the Prime Minister, that includes the Leader of the Opposition and a Union Cabinet Minister to be nominated by the Prime Minister.

“All that it needed was for the meeting to be called and appointment made,” Nikhil Dey of the National Campaign for the People’s Right To Information said. “The appointment was not held up by the lack of a Leader of the Opposition, because the RTI Act clearly states that the leader of the single largest opposition is also acceptable. If transparency had mattered to the government, they would have made the appointment a priority,” he said.

Former Central Information Commissioner Shailesh Gandhi has long said that rising pendency is killing the landmark Act. “When I was in the CIC, we decided that we would dispose of a minimum of 3,200 cases per year. I myself was doing 5,000 cases a year and 6,000 in my last year. Yet this norm is being flouted, and Information Commissioners are working less and less, and pendency is piling up,” he said.

Reflecting recent news developments, there has been a big rise in the number of RTI appeals against the Prime Minister’s Office, the Ministry of Human Resource Development, the University Grants Commission, the Central Board of Secondary Education and the Kendriya Vidyalaya Sangathan. Over a third of cases involve appeals against the Ministry of Defence alone.


----------



## fsayed




----------



## fsayed

*Narendra Modi govt completes six months: Top 5 reasons why I am starting to like Congress after six months of BJP*

By Sandipan A@indiacom | November 24, 2014 11:21 AM






A person was passing through a street in Punjab and there were some people doing Bhangra with dhol, dancing away to glory. They were celebrating, dancing and having fun. The person was puzzled, he asked them – why are you celebrating? Are you drinking alcohol? One of the person replied, yes we are celebrating, our friend will be getting the booze any moment.

The joke is that even before alcohol has arrived, the people have started celebrating. The same is the case with BJP and Narendra Modi Bhakts. The celebrations began even before Modi won and even before 5 years have passed – Modi followers are claiming what he will do in his second term. The celebration is continuous and questions are none. The people who are asking questions are suddenly traitors.

But the big surprise is that most of us hated Congress and its corrupt regime – and wanted them to lose. And most of us were very happy that corrupt Congress government was out. Now after six months of government of BJP – in some terms Congress was better than BJP:

1. Faffing, shouting and celebrating all the time with hardly any achievements. The only achievement of the current BJP government has been the diplomat skills of Mr. Modi. Otherwise the economic situation is as bad as before – the INR has come back close to 62 for a USD and trade deficit is rising. There have been communal riots in Meerut, Pune and even Delhi, with Trilokpuri under curfew for over a month. Also the terrible situation after the arrest of Rampal near Hissar. There is a saying in Hindi, which is no good for BJP followers “_Dayanatdaar logon ko elan ki zaroorat nahi padti”_

2. You cannot criticize the Prime Minister Narendra Modi in BJP government. During the Congress regime you could have criticized MMS, called him any names and it was ok. If you criticize Mr. Modi, you are called an anti-national, anti-Hindu and other names. When Rajdeep Sardesai criticized Modi, people were shouting, how can you criticize your own Prime Minister? But it was ok to criticize Manmohan Singh, when he was the Congress PM. The Congress was far more democratic than BJP in terms of taking criticism.

3. The democracy is further challenged in BJP government – children were pushed by schools – who were in turn pushed by government to attend Modi’s speech in the afternoon at 4 PM. As per operation “Swacch Bharat” – people was pushed by BJP workers to clean the “already clean” streets. BJP workers in Delhi come and push people to clean the streets. What kind of rouge and pushy operation is this? Democracy was not as challenged as this in the Congress government.

4. Somehow Sanskrit, Ganga and Hindi is going to solve all problems. Why clean only Ganga, why not Yamuna and tens of other rivers. Why there is a ministry to clean up Ganga and not other rivers? And pushing in Hindi and Sanskrit in text books of schools make a big difference in our lives? Again this is less democratic than the Congress era.

5. Corruption, poverty, budget deficit and subsidies are equally bad. The black money is not here, the prices are high – the names of black money holders are not even released. Nothing has changed and there is celebration every day by BJP followers. At least Congress was not celebrating every day, they were hiding for cover.

Getting US President Barack Obama on Republic Day 2015 is not an achievement. We need to get the INR down from 61.8 for a USD.


Modified Date: November 24, 2014 11:21 AM

Source: Narendra Modi govt completes six months: Top 5 reasons why I am starting to like Congress after six


----------



## fsayed

Sangham: How the RSS is charting out changes in education | The Indian Express | Page 99

*Sangham: How the RSS is charting out changes in education*



Union HRD minister Smriti Irani.
Written by Shyamlal Yadav | Posted: November 23, 2014 1:48 am | Updated: November 23, 2014 6:42 pm
On the 30th of October, Union Human Resource Development Minister Smriti Irani had a meeting with a group of 22 at Delhi’s Madhya Pradesh Bhawan. Though this was the sixth meeting between her and RSS leaders in six months, that group was the largest to meet her. The guests represented 11 outfits of the RSS involved in education, who offered their suggestions to Irani over a six-hour meeting, with the understanding that there would be many such meetings in the days to come.

Nine days later, a former RSS pracharak, Ram Shankar Katheria of Agra, joined Irani as Minister of State, HRD.

The Sangh’s “role” in the Narendra Modi government may now be no more than a matter of academic debate, but a sphere where it is more or less settled is education. It is also one area where Modi’s “development agenda”, both when he was chief minister of Gujarat and now in the Prime Minister’s chair, is quite at peace with the Sangh’s.

To interact with the government and the BJP, the RSS has divided its frontal organisations into six groups, namely Arthik Samooh, Sewa Samooh, Shiksha Samooh, Suraksha Samooh, Jan Samooh and Vichar Samooh.

The 11 outfits that met Irani are part of the ‘Shiksha Samooh’, and vary in scale, ambition and spread. The shortlisting of 11 “liaisons” from them, to be in constant touch with the minister, was just an indication of the kind of broad policy-level changes the RSS wants, though things may have got off on the wrong foot. RSS functionaries have been irked by Irani’s “indecisiveness”.

“Several appointments are delayed,” said a representative who attended the October 30 meeting. “We have offered Irani possible names for some posts but she did not show enthusiasm.”

The choice of Katheria as MoS is being seen as dictated by the RSS, to advise Irani on “Sangh interests” and to keep her “in tune” with them. However, Katheria’s start too has been wobbly, shadowed by the charge that he forged his graduation marksheet.

Irani has stressed several times that a new education policy is in the works. At an RSS function in Varanasi last week, she said that the new policy would be announced next year.

Her most controversial move so far has been the decision to discontinue German as third language in Kendriya Vidyalaya schools. The board of governors of the Kendriya Vidyalaya Sangathan led by Irani announced that Central schools could only offer a Indian language, especially Sanskrit, as third language. Interestingly, the organisation fighting this cause, the Sanskrit Shikshak Sangh, is not affiliated to the RSS but patronised by former Congress MP Mahabal Mishra.

On December 13-14, RSS-affiliated organisations will hold a national-level seminar on the “recommendations, implementation and relevance of education commissions since Independence”, in Ujjain, Madhya Pradesh. Topics such as autonomy of educational institutions, value-based education, science and spirituality, examination system, teachers’ training and research are on the agenda.

A similar conclave was held in Jaipur in September to discuss “Regulatory mechanism in higher education”. The three-day World Hindu Congress in Delhi that ends Sunday had a separate conference on ‘Hindu education’, with around 300 delegates.

Sources said that recommendations emerging from these conferences would be part of the new education policy.

At the October 30 meeting with Irani, sources added, RSS sahsarkaryawah Suresh Soni had cautioned that during NDA I, there was little work done but “lot of propaganda”. “This time we have to do a lot of work so please keep yourself away from propaganda,” he reportedly said.

At the meeting, RSS leaders suggested that history taught in schools introduce more Indian heroes, particularly from the south, rather than what “the West wants India to learn”.

The 11 outfits guiding the RSS agenda have a long list of demands, covering all that the Sangh feels strongly about. While most of these demands deal with school education, which is largely dealt by states and where the Centre controls little, the RSS appears to believe that’s only a temporary impediment given the BJP’s growing spread.

While a way to put their stamp on education could be through the NCERT and CBSE — as textbooks prepared by the NCERT are adopted by several boards — here too, Irani is dragging her feet. While the NCERT director’s post that fell vacant last month is yet to be filled, the UPA-appointed CBSE chairman has not been replaced.

The RSS expects to find the going smoother in higher education though — something it has never managed before. And that’s by appointing its own people to key positions, such as vice-chancellors of universities, directors of IITs, IIMs, IIITs, and heads and members of other bodies controlled by the Centre.

While here too there is a delay, it’s because of hectic lobbying by different groups. For instance, sources said, Irani had recommended a name for vice-chancellor of a Sanskrit university but a powerful BJP leader recently appointed Cabinet minister had stalled it.

With the BJP in such a commanding position for the first time, there are many “bahut purane swayamsewaks (old RSS members)” jostling for postings. Consequently, IITs in Patna, Bhubaneswar and Jabalpur are headless, chairmen of many PPP-mode IIITs are yet to be appointed, and Ranchi, Lucknow and Kozhikode IIMs have no directors. Vice-chancellors of many central universities, including BHU, have not been appointed either. Several National Institutes of Technology too don’t have chairmen. All these posts have fallen vacant in the past few months.

A hint of the coming changes is visible in BJP-ruled states, including the newly-won Haryana and Maharashtra. Haryana CM Manohar Lal Khattar, an RSS man and a former teacher, has announced a consultative committee that is likely to be headed by the controversial Dinanath Batra to “guide the teaching community” and to plan a new curriculum for schools. The state’s Education Minister, Ram Bilas Sharma, once worked as a teacher with Batra.

The state government has also scrapped all literary academies constituted by the previous government, and vetoed revisions proposed by it in textbooks of the State Council for Education, Research and Training. “The new government will ensure that education is culture-based,” says Sharma.

In Maharashtra, the changes have been slower coming, though both RSS and ABVP activists have been demanding revised curriculum and new NCERT textbooks, keeping in mind “Indian values”.

Gajanan Sanap, a Senate member at Dr Babasaheb Ambedkar Marathwada University in Aurangabad, who has written to the government seeking a revision in textbooks, says they want the roles played by Shivaji, Veer Savarkar, Mahatma Jyotirao Phule and Shahuji Maharaj in history to be highlighted. “Students not just in Maharashtra but across the country should know about their contribution,” Sanap says. “If children lack Indian values, why would they work for our country? They would choose other countries.”

In Rajasthan, across universities, vice-chancellors appointed by the previous Congress government are feeling the pressure as RSS nominees nudge their way in. Recently, the exit of Dr Dev Swarup from Rajasthan University kicked up a storm after he complained of excessive RSS interference and non-cooperation in running of the university. The search committee to pick his successor is headed by an RSS-backed vice-chancellor, Kailash Sodhnani.

Two members of Rajasthan University’s Syndicate are part of the RSS-backed Akhil Bhartiya Rashtriya Shaikshik Mahasangh.

While the RSS would like to speed up the process of appointments to more top posts at varsities, the process is so far sluggish. Sources say Chief Minister Vasundhara Raje refuses to give the RSS a free run in the state.

In Madhya Pradesh, though the BJP is now into its third successive term in government, the RSS is playing it safe since the MPPEB scam. Names of the late RSS chief K S Sudarshan, senior functionary Suresh Soni and a couple of local office-bearers had done the rounds in the case. Soni has since been replaced and one functionary spent time in jail before being released on bail.

Earlier, soon after the BJP first came to power in the state, there were changes in the school curriculum such as reducing the space devoted to Akbar for that to Shivaji, but none recently. An RSS trust’s book for children that was made compulsory reading in primary schools had to be withdrawn after objections.

The talk of introducing Gita in the school curriculum predates Modi as PM.

Neighbouring Chhattisgarh, however, has almost completely escaped saffronisation of education. There are several reasons for this, including the state’s largely tolerant character, the fact that the RSS is not sufficiently embedded in the state, and that the BJP has rarely intruded in affairs of religion and education here.

Also, ever since the formation of the Modi government, CM Raman Singh has been hit by several crises, including the current one over sterilisation deaths. Most of the energies of the party and RSS have been directed towards battling these crises and saving Singh.

In Modi’s own state and the crucible of his governance experiments, Dinanath Batra has found a warm embrace. In July, the State School Textbook Board published nine books, eight of them authored by Batra, to be introduced as supplementary literature in more than 42,000 government primary and secondary schools. These were distributed free to all schools.

The same month, RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat held a meeting with vice-chancellors of prestigious state universities, including Gujarat University, M S University and Veer Narmad South Gujarat University. The V-Cs admitted interacting on various education-related issues.

Education is expected to figure high on the agenda of a three-day meeting of RSS workers in January in Ahmedabad. Organisers have said a number of students above the age of 13, who are “active members”, will participate in the mega show.

At the Centre, what may prove more difficult in meeting the demands of the RSS outfits — including an increase in funding, opening of new institutions and appointment of more teachers — is lack of budgetary support.

At a meeting held on November 13, sources said, Department of Expenditure officials clearly told the HRD Ministry about a cut in planned budgetary allocation by around Rs 11,500 crore. While around Rs 4,000 crore would be slashed from the budget for Higher and Technical Education, School and Secondary Education would lose a major chunk (around Rs 7,500 crore).

However, the RSS is prepared to take it slow. A senior functionary who has attended meetings with Irani said they understand that putting in place a new education system based on Sangh thinking would be “time consuming”.

“Several changes will be needed in statutes,” he said. “We are not in a hurry.”
— (_with ENS inputs_)



*SHIKSHA SAMOOH*

RSS affiliates in constant touch with HRD

_*Akhil Bharatiya Vidyarthi Parishad *_

Established in 1949, ABVP is now the country’s leading student organisation. Over two dozen RSS pracharaks are involved with it, including organising secretary Sunil Ambekar. Since the RSS currently does not do much work in higher education, the ABVP is its foot in the door. Among the ABVP’s demands to Irani are increased funding for universities, setting up of an Indian Education Development Bank, and student union elections in all colleges.

_*Vidya Bharati*_

Established in 1952, the Vidya Bharati runs over 13,500 schools across the country, as ‘Saraswati Shishu Mandir (up to Class V)’ and ‘Saraswati Vidya Mandir (VI to XII)’, and around 70 colleges. Over 50 RSS pracharaks are deputed to run it, including Brahmdeo Sharma ‘Bhaiji’ and Shiv Kumar. While most of the syllabus is in line with the boards the schools are affiliated with, a ‘Sansktriti Gyan Pariksha’ judges children on Indian history and culture. Says its website, “Revival of Hindu philosophy is the beall and endall of our educational renaissance.”

*Akhil Bharatiya Itihas Sankalan Yojna*

Originally set up as Apte Smarak Samiti, it took this name in 1993. Among its prime projects is rewriting Indian history based on the Puranas and Upanishads. RSS pracharak Balmukund Pande is organising secretary.

*Akhil Bharatiya Rashtriya Shaikshik Mahasangh*

Led by RSS pracharak Mahendra Kapur, it claims to have over 8 lakh teachers as members among government-run and government-aided schools, as well as “influence” in 130 universities. Kapur worked as ‘vibhag pracharak (divisional head)’ of the RSS before starting this teachers’ association 10 years ago. The RSS-linked conclave held in Jaipur in September in which regulatory mechanisms in education were discussed was organised by it. At its meetings with Irani, the outfit has submitted 17 demands related to primary, secondary and higher education.

*Shiksha Bachao Andolan*

Started in July 2004 by Dinanath Batra, who earlier worked with Vidya Bharati. Now more known for ensuring pulping of Wendy Doniger’s book The Hindus: An Alternative History, after which his star has been ascendant in practically all BJP-ruled states, Batra was earlier better known for starting and running the Sangh’s first ever school, Geeta Vidyalaya, which was set up in Kurukshetra in 1946. The Shiksha Bachao Andolan claims to have forced many “corrections” in school textbooks.

*Shiksha Sanskriti Utthan Nyas*

Dinanath Batra is the chairman of this outfit too, established in 2007, while RSS pracharak Atul Kothari is its secretary. This RSS affiliate promotes teaching of Indian values and runs campaigns urging people to send children to schools where the medium of education is the local mother tongue. “There must be a balance between science and spirituality and Indian values must be incorporated into education,” says Kothari.

*Vigyan Bharati*

Started initially by scientists associated with the RSS at the Indian Institute of Science (IISc), Bangalore, it later became formally instituted as the Vigyan Bharati or Vibha in 1991 in Nagpur. It has units registered under different names in different states. RSS pracharaks Jayant Sahasrabudhdhe and Jaya Kumar work with it. Vibha claims to have 5,000 members, “over 3,500 of them scientists” and the others working in the field of science. Earlier this month, it held a ‘Swadeshi Science Congress’ in Malappuram, Kerala.

_*SaMskritA BharAti*_

It was started in 1981 in Bangalore by the late RSS pracharak Ajit, as a “Speak Sanskrit Movement”. It took on its current name in 1995. Samskrita Bharati is now managed by Dinesh Kamath and Sireesh Devpujari, both RSS pracharaks.

_*Bhartiya Shikshan Mandal*_

Established in 1969, the Mandal claims to be spread over 220 districts in 22 states. Its main motive is “Formulation of an education system based on guru-shishya tradition”, and it works primarily among university teachers.

*Akhil Bhartiya Sahitya Parishad*

Established in 1966 for “uplifting Indian literature and Indian languages”, it is managed by two RSS pracharaks, with Shridhar Paradkar as organising secretary. Paradkar claims to have 107 units in 21 states, and says they work in “every Indian language” and target “literary people”.

*Sanskar Bharti*

Established in 1981, Sanskar Bharti works in the field of art and culture. It is currently headed by a non-pracharak, Ganesh Rode, while RSS pracharak Ameer Chand is the joint organising secretary. Last year, Sanskar Bharti organised a programme called ‘Sarhad ko Salaam’ in the Northeast. Sanskar Bharti claims to have units in every state except Mizoram, and patrons of its activities in the Northeast include Pandit Jasraj and Lata Mangeshkar. Says Ameer Chand, “We work among artists. This field is not for conflicts and clashes.”

- See more at: Sangham: How the RSS is charting out changes in education | The Indian Express | Page 99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys, any ideas when the GoI will implement the Goods and services tax? Seriously waiting on this reform, within 18 months it will be adding 0.9-1.7% GDP growth a year alone!!
> 
> If Modi is serious about reforming the indian economy and easing the ability to do business in india then this has to happen ASAP. This current state of unproductively in goods and services needs to end.




Govt. To table GST amendments in december ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*Sanjay nirupam* ‏@sanjaynirupam  6m6 minutes ago
पहले 75% Account खाली निकले, अब 1L फ्री बीमा हरेक के लिए नहीं, #JanDhanYojana भी #ModiSarkar की तरह #UTurn मार रही है

Narendra Modi, BJP, Arun Jaitley and


----------



## fsayed

*Fears grow about Hindu 'Modi-fication' of education*
Nov 21, 2014, 12.47PM ISTReuters





​
Modi is the first PM to publicly back the view that holy texts show many discoveries of modern science were made by ancient Indians. 
NEW DELHI: Indians were flying aeroplanes, carrying out stem cell research and may even have been using cosmic weapons 5,000 years ago, according to the chairman of India's leading historical organisation. 

Professor Y Sudershan Rao, the head of the Indian Council of Historical Research, has been criticized by fellow historians for comments that Hindu epics are adequate to understand the ancient world, rather than relying on evidence or research. 

The BJP government appointed Rao to the prestigious academic post soon after winning the biggest landslide in three decades, fuelling concerns of a push to teach the superiority of Hindu values and mythology at the cost of academic rigour, and cutting against the grain of secularism that runs through multi-faith modern India. 

"We have so many proofs that these events happened," Rao, 69, said in an interview, describing events in the Mahabharata and the Ramayana, the ancient Hindu epics about love and war, truth and deceit, that feature characters using inextinguishable fire and weapons with the destructive power of a nuclear arsenal. 

Similar views have won support from Prime Minister Narendra Modi and in part reflect a belief that India's history books are beholden to colonial powers, foreign invaders and Marxists.


*READ ALSO: Kendriya Vidyalaya board dumps German for Sanskrit*

*Make Sanskrit must in CBSE till Class 12: RSS outfit*




(A schoolgirl reads from a textbook at an open-air school in New Delhi.)

While there is debate over the exact age of the Hindu epics, historians say they were probably written at least two millennia ago. Rao says this in itself is proof the texts are factual because humans did not develop the art of fiction writing until a few centuries back. 

Many academics are horrified by such views, and describe his appointment as a blow for the history organisation set up four decades ago to guide research and hand out grants. They point to signs of a broader plan to bring more Hinduism to the classroom through changes to the curriculum. 

Two states run by the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party have recruited controversial Hindu nationalist Dinanath Batra to advise on writing textbooks. 

In June, thousands of schools in Gujarat were given textbooks by Batra that claimed cars were invented in ancient India and told children to draw an enlarged nation to include countries including Pakistan, Bangladesh and Afghanistan. 

Teachers at Batra's organisation say they want the books to be in every school. 

"The lessons from today's history books are that Indians are nothing and good for nothing," said Atul Kothari, secretary of Batra's Shiksha Bachao Andolan Samiti, or Save the Education Movement. "The truth is that historically we have been a far superior race." 

Union HRD minister Smriti Irani declined to comment on what revisions will be included in a review of the curriculum planned next year. 

The last time the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party was in power a decade ago, it began to rewrite school books in line with Hindu-nationalist orthodoxy. 

When the Congress party came back to power, it rewrote the books again. Academics say the loser in all this are confused, and sometimes ill-informed, schoolchildren. 

Modi is the first Prime Minister to publicly back the view that holy texts show many discoveries of modern science were made by ancient Indians. He told an audience of doctors last month that the Hindu god Ganesh's head was evidence of ancient plastic surgery. A warrior the Mahabharata describes as born outside his mother's womb was a test-tube baby, Modi said. 

"These claims can be interpreted as signs of an inferiority complex," said Romila Thapar, a leading scholar on ancient India. "The most disturbing thing is that many people accept this without questioning it," said Thapar, whose books one BJP leader has said should be burned.


----------



## fsayed

How can BJP MP Venkaiah Naidu say in Parliament that black money went out during Congress rule? What...


----------



## Jason bourne

70 per cent turnout in first phase of assembly election in Jammu and Kashmir; figure may go up: Election Commission #BallotOverBullet.


----------



## fsayed

BJP MLA Kantilal Amrutiya caught on camera thrashing drunk youth - The Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

*Ajay Maken* @ajaymaken · Nov 23
MT @Asadkurwai: आ गए अच्छे दिन ???





View more photos and videos
0 replies203 retweets44 favorites
Reply
Retweet203
Favorite44


----------



## fsayed

Finance Minister Arun Jaitley asks CAG not to sensationalise its report - Economic Times


----------



## fsayed

गुजरात के सोमनाथ के प्रभास पाटण में दो समूहों के बीच आज हिंसक झड़प हो गई। - www.bhaskar.com


----------



## jugad

Even shiv sena opposing insurance bill


----------



## fsayed

jugad said:


> Even shiv sena opposing insurance bill


now bjp taste own tablet


----------



## fsayed

User Actions
Follow

*NSUIVerified account*‏@nsui
And this is what ABVP has to say about honour killing.

Reply
Retweet
Favorite
More


----------



## jugad

fsayed said:


> now bjp taste own tablet


true that!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

BJP responsible for Jharkhand’s poor development: Sonia Gandhi | The Indian Express


----------



## fsayed

Investigators find no sting in poison tale that spooked a state | The Indian Express

*Investigators find no sting in poison tale that spooked a state*
455 Google +1

2 Comments
Pre- launch in Bavdhan
1, 2 & 3 BHK starting at Rs.35 lacs With scenic views & prime location puraniksabitante.com/flats-in-pune
Ads by Google




A BJP protest in Bangalore this month.
Written by Johnson T A , Harsha Raj Gatty | Bangalore/thirthahalli | Posted: November 23, 2014 4:28 am
Three Muslim boys lure a 14 year old Hindu girl to a hillock near her house, try to assault her and force her to drink poison. At that moment, they are spotted by an elderly woman who stumbles upon the scene, the boys panic, they escape, the girl is taken home, she dies.

That was the story from Thirthahalli, about 300 km from Bangalore, that spooked an entire state three weeks ago.

But now, sources in the Criminal Investigation Department (CID) of Karnataka police say what really happened is this: The girl was depressed after her father moved her to a new school and committed suicide after being unable to cope with studies.

The rest was partly scripted by the scared girl herself before her death, her father who wanted to escape the social stigma of the suicide, and a relative who was a member of the local Bajrang Dal unit, they added.

The investigators have also concluded that Suhan, the only Muslim youth the girl had named, was an unfortunate victim in this episode, a mere acquaintance of the girl who has been kept in protective custody following fears that he may be publicly attacked in the communally charged atmosphere.

Amid the heat and the headlines, all it took for the CID to crack the case was this set of clues: a suicide note found in the girl’s school bag in her own handwriting; lack of any sign of sexual assault; cell phone location data for the Anandagiri hillock and Thirthahalli; forensic reports indicating poisoning as the probable cause of death; medical evidence since the night of October 29 when the girl started vomitting inside her home; and eye-witness accounts.

A CID report on the death – stating that the girl was alone on the hill on October 29, that she concocted the story of her abduction, and that she committed suicide – is now being readied to be handed over soon to the state government, the sources said.

The report is expected to put the lid firmly on weeks of speculation, indignation and conspiracy theories that have been doing the rounds since the girl’s death.

While the girl’s father A G Krishnamurthy had demanded the arrest of Suhan, the BJP’s top leadership in Karnataka had launched protests alleging that the police were shielding the accused because he was a member of a minority community. Thirthahalli was even shut down for a week in the aftermath of the death.

Now, the CID’s findings, from the beginning.

The 14-year-old eighth standard student at the Government School in Thirthahalli, and the elder of two daughters of a small shop owner, was declared dead on the evening of October 30 at the Kasturba Medical College in Manipal.

That night, her father lodged a police complaint stating that his daughter was abducted and taken to the Anandagiri hillock by three persons — including one she identified as an acquaintance from _continued…_

- See more at: Investigators find no sting in poison tale that spooked a state | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fsayed said:


> Investigators find no sting in poison tale that spooked a state | The Indian Express
> 
> *Investigators find no sting in poison tale that spooked a state*
> 455 Google +1
> 
> 2 Comments
> Pre- launch in Bavdhan
> 1, 2 & 3 BHK starting at Rs.35 lacs With scenic views & prime location puraniksabitante.com/flats-in-pune
> Ads by Google
> 
> 
> 
> A BJP protest in Bangalore this month.
> Written by Johnson T A , Harsha Raj Gatty | Bangalore/thirthahalli | Posted: November 23, 2014 4:28 am
> Three Muslim boys lure a 14 year old Hindu girl to a hillock near her house, try to assault her and force her to drink poison. At that moment, they are spotted by an elderly woman who stumbles upon the scene, the boys panic, they escape, the girl is taken home, she dies.
> 
> That was the story from Thirthahalli, about 300 km from Bangalore, that spooked an entire state three weeks ago.
> 
> But now, sources in the Criminal Investigation Department (CID) of Karnataka police say what really happened is this: The girl was depressed after her father moved her to a new school and committed suicide after being unable to cope with studies.
> 
> The rest was partly scripted by the scared girl herself before her death, her father who wanted to escape the social stigma of the suicide, and a relative who was a member of the local Bajrang Dal unit, they added.
> 
> The investigators have also concluded that Suhan, the only Muslim youth the girl had named, was an unfortunate victim in this episode, a mere acquaintance of the girl who has been kept in protective custody following fears that he may be publicly attacked in the communally charged atmosphere.
> 
> Amid the heat and the headlines, all it took for the CID to crack the case was this set of clues: a suicide note found in the girl’s school bag in her own handwriting; lack of any sign of sexual assault; cell phone location data for the Anandagiri hillock and Thirthahalli; forensic reports indicating poisoning as the probable cause of death; medical evidence since the night of October 29 when the girl started vomitting inside her home; and eye-witness accounts.
> 
> A CID report on the death – stating that the girl was alone on the hill on October 29, that she concocted the story of her abduction, and that she committed suicide – is now being readied to be handed over soon to the state government, the sources said.
> 
> The report is expected to put the lid firmly on weeks of speculation, indignation and conspiracy theories that have been doing the rounds since the girl’s death.
> 
> While the girl’s father A G Krishnamurthy had demanded the arrest of Suhan, the BJP’s top leadership in Karnataka had launched protests alleging that the police were shielding the accused because he was a member of a minority community. Thirthahalli was even shut down for a week in the aftermath of the death.
> 
> Now, the CID’s findings, from the beginning.
> 
> The 14-year-old eighth standard student at the Government School in Thirthahalli, and the elder of two daughters of a small shop owner, was declared dead on the evening of October 30 at the Kasturba Medical College in Manipal.
> 
> That night, her father lodged a police complaint stating that his daughter was abducted and taken to the Anandagiri hillock by three persons — including one she identified as an acquaintance from _continued…_
> 
> - See more at: Investigators find no sting in poison tale that spooked a state | The Indian Express


 You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself. Don't use a dead 14 year old kid to further your bankrupt religio-political ideals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Beyond rockstar events, we need results - Hindustan Times

hindustan times | livemint | livehindustan | city weather









First Published: 21:39 IST(23/11/2014)
Last Updated: 21:47 IST(23/11/2014)



share share on facebookshare on linkedinshare on googleshare on emailmore.
12 comments 




*email*



*print*




As Prime Minister Narendra Modi attended the East Asia summit, his official Twitter handle, @PMOIndia, stated: ‘We changed Look East policy into Act East policy in the last six months.’ Such glib statements suggest that the PM is not getting briefed accurately or that he is unaware of India’s recent history or he is just happy to mislead the people of India.


We witnessed something similar recently when Modi visited Japan. Anyone who lived through that media coverage would be astonished to learn that India and Japan had any kind of relationship before the change of government. In the frenzy, we lost sight of the fact that Modi’s visit to Tokyo was the culmination of years of solid foundational work on the part of the UPA governments, and that the warm ties between our countries go back over time.

It was the Japanese government that restored some balance. It bestowed one of its highest honours, the ‘Grand Cordon of the Order of the Paulownia Flowers’, on former Prime Minister Manmohan Singh. He became the first Indian to receive this award. Singh was honoured for his significant contribution to the enhancement of relations and promotion of friendship between India and Japan.

So what exactly did his government do? It signed a Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement that will eliminate 94% of tariffs between us by 2021. It added Japan to Russia as one of only two countries with whom we have a bilateral annual strategic dialogue. It got Japan to join India and the US in trilateral naval exercises. It facilitated Japan becoming the main investor in our mega-infrastructure projects: The Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor, whose dedicated freight lines will transform the Indian economic landscape and the Chennai-Bengaluru Industrial Corridor project that will boost commerce with East Asia. Singh visited Japan and appointed Ashwani Kumar as special envoy to ensure prompt follow up action. In turn, we hosted the Japanese emperor and Abe was the chief guest at the 2014 Republic Day Parade.

The razzmatazz associated with Modi’s foreign visits tends to obscure the fact that India’s foreign policy enjoys broad support across party lines and builds on years of effort by diplomats. Breakthroughs come when the strategic landscape changes and countries feel the need to come closer.

Australia had historically focused across the Pacific and was aligned closely with the US, while we pursued non-alignment. In recent years, it changed focus to its geographic location, started engaging its Asian neighbours. But India went off Australia’s radar when the NDA government conducted Pokhran 2. Australia was opposed to India’s nuclear test and all the cricket we played did not bring our countries together.

It has taken the rise of China, increasing student inflows from India, and enhanced bilateral trade to get Australia to reach out to India. The UPA government took advantage of these openings. The fact that India even attended the East Asia Summit and that the definition of the Asia-Pacific region has been expanded to include India is testimony to the UPA’s efforts, which will surely see India gaining admission to the Asia Pacific Economic Council soon. Most importantly, the UPA got the previous Labour government of Australia to lift the ban on selling uranium to India.

During Modi’s trips we get to see the Indian diaspora demonstrate a new self-confidence because of its numbers, success and integration into host countries. Together with cricket, historic ties, etc., they contribute to the soft power aspects of diplomacy. But we need to go beyond drama. Modi’s bonhomie with Japan did not see our countries signing a civil nuclear deal. Beyond the rockstar events, we need results.

Indian diplomacy achieves results when it builds on the farsighted efforts of those who laid and strengthened its foundations earlier. Recognising their initiatives is more appropriate than tastelessly trying to appropriate all the credit for stronger ties with East Asia and the Pacific.

- See more at: Beyond rockstar events, we need results - Hindustan Times

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/narendra-modi-govt-completes-six-months-top-5-reasons-why-i-am-starting-to-like-congress-after-six.345535/page-5#ixzz3K5IxSOdg


SarthakGanguly said:


> You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself. Don't use a dead 14 year old kid to further your bankrupt religio-political ideals.


----------



## fsayed

Why doesn't BJP simply officially change it's name to RSS? They select PM, Cabinet, write education policy, fight elections, give guidance


----------



## kurup

fsayed said:


> Why doesn't BJP simply officially change it's name to RSS? They select PM, Cabinet, write education policy, fight elections, give guidance



Funny ...... all the sickulars where pumping their lungs out before the election about BJP's association with RSS .

So what's the big deal if they have different names ??

They are one and the same .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


> BJP responsible for Jharkhand’s poor development: Sonia Gandhi | The Indian Express



So after looting money of poor people of Jharkhand along with Shibu soren this goddess Sonia gadhi accusing BJP??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Shaina NC gives controversial remark over Mayawati - mdaily.bhaskar.com

Jharkhand polls: Rahul Gandhi attacks BJP for failing to bring back black money | The Indian Express


*Jharkhand polls: Rahul Gandhi attacks BJP for failing to bring back black money*
36 Google +0

0 Comments
Pre- launch in Bavdhan
1, 2 & 3 BHK starting at Rs.35 lacs With scenic views & prime location puraniksabitante.com/flats-in-pune
Ads by Google



"Administration is an art, which requires patience and seriousness. The BJP lacked these," claimed Rahul Gandhi. (Source: Express photo by Deepu Sebastian)
Press Trust of India | Panki | Posted: November 22, 2014 5:35 pm | Updated: November 22, 2014 5:40 pm
Attacking the BJP for failing to bring back black money within 100 days of power, AICC leader Rahul Gandhi on Saturday claimed that administration was “an art that required patience and seriousness” and the BJP lacked the abilities.

Addressing a poll meeting at Panki in Palamau district, Gandhi reminded the BJP as to how it mocked Congress over the latter’s efforts in bringing back black money, but BJP itself “failed” in getting the stashed money from foreign banks.

Attributing the problems surrounding diplomacy for the delay in the pursuit of black money during the UPA regime, he said the Narendra Modi government was talking of the same problems confronting it now.

“Administration is an art, which requires patience and seriousness. The BJP lacked these,” claimed the Congress vice president, adding governance was not run impulsively.

Taking on Prime Minister Narendra Modi on the “Swachh Bharat Campaign”, Gandhi said that the important factor in cleanliness was to make the people aware of cleanliness instead of just placing brooms in the hands.

Accusing the BJP of making moves to amend tenancy acts of Chhotanagpur and Santhal Pargana, Gandhi said the Congress would not allow any change in the acts, which protect land of tribals.

Stating that the Congress had never been in power in Jharkhand directly, Gandhi alleged that Jharkhand was ruled by the BJP for nine of the 14 years that “increased” corruption in the state.

He said the Congress was serious about the state’s development and would definitely take the opportunity if it got, to serve the people of Jharkhand this time.

- See more at: Jharkhand polls: Rahul Gandhi attacks BJP for failing to bring back black money | The Indian Express


----------



## TejasMk3

J&K assembly polls: Voters defy militants, over 70% turnout recorded so far - The Times of India


----------



## fsayed

Sanjay nirupam retweeted


*LawMinistryShadow* ‏@LawMinShadow  7m7 minutes ago
No CVC, No CIC, No Lokpal... Minimum governance, maximum foreign tour...


----------



## IndoCarib

fsayed said:


> Shaina NC gives controversial remark over Mayawati - mdaily.bhaskar.com
> 
> Jharkhand polls: Rahul Gandhi attacks BJP for failing to bring back black money | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> *Jharkhand polls: Rahul Gandhi attacks BJP for failing to bring back black money*
> 36 Google +0
> 
> 0 Comments
> Pre- launch in Bavdhan
> 1, 2 & 3 BHK starting at Rs.35 lacs With scenic views & prime location puraniksabitante.com/flats-in-pune
> Ads by Google
> 
> 
> 
> "Administration is an art, which requires patience and seriousness. The BJP lacked these," claimed Rahul Gandhi. (Source: Express photo by Deepu Sebastian)
> Press Trust of India | Panki | Posted: November 22, 2014 5:35 pm | Updated: November 22, 2014 5:40 pm
> Attacking the BJP for failing to bring back black money within 100 days of power, AICC leader Rahul Gandhi on Saturday claimed that administration was “an art that required patience and seriousness” and the BJP lacked the abilities.
> 
> Addressing a poll meeting at Panki in Palamau district, Gandhi reminded the BJP as to how it mocked Congress over the latter’s efforts in bringing back black money, but BJP itself “failed” in getting the stashed money from foreign banks.
> 
> Attributing the problems surrounding diplomacy for the delay in the pursuit of black money during the UPA regime, he said the Narendra Modi government was talking of the same problems confronting it now.
> 
> “Administration is an art, which requires patience and seriousness. The BJP lacked these,” claimed the Congress vice president, adding governance was not run impulsively.
> 
> Taking on Prime Minister Narendra Modi on the “Swachh Bharat Campaign”, Gandhi said that the important factor in cleanliness was to make the people aware of cleanliness instead of just placing brooms in the hands.
> 
> Accusing the BJP of making moves to amend tenancy acts of Chhotanagpur and Santhal Pargana, Gandhi said the Congress would not allow any change in the acts, which protect land of tribals.
> 
> Stating that the Congress had never been in power in Jharkhand directly, Gandhi alleged that Jharkhand was ruled by the BJP for nine of the 14 years that “increased” corruption in the state.
> 
> He said the Congress was serious about the state’s development and would definitely take the opportunity if it got, to serve the people of Jharkhand this time.
> 
> - See more at: Jharkhand polls: Rahul Gandhi attacks BJP for failing to bring back black money | The Indian Express


 

May I ask you one thing ? What was Rahul Gandhi doing when his party was in power for 10 years ??


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


> BJP responsible for Jharkhand’s poor development: Sonia Gandhi | The Indian Express



So after looting money of poor people of Jharkhand along with Shibu soren this goddess Sonia gadhi accusing BJP??


----------



## Jason bourne

SarthakGanguly said:


> You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself. Don't use a dead 14 year old kid to further your bankrupt religio-political ideals.




Rahul gandhi samaj kar enjoy karo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

fsayed said:


> Sanjay nirupam retweeted
> 
> 
> *LawMinistryShadow* ‏@LawMinShadow  7m7 minutes ago
> No CVC, No CIC, No Lokpal... Minimum governance, maximum foreign tour...



I agree with this post. I wonder why these post have not been filled yet.


----------



## cloud_9

So the congressi tatus have crawled back.
We all knew they were stalking this thread like sore losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

indiatester said:


> I agree with this post. I wonder why these post have not been filled yet.



I too agree with this. Finally a constructive criticism from the opposition. 

Ravi Shankar Prasad must be held accountable for this failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARPANET

@JanjaWeed @Mike_Brando @ranjeet 

Congress ne E-NREGA wapas chalu kr di kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ARPANET said:


> @JanjaWeed @Mike_Brando @ranjeet
> 
> Congress ne E-NREGA wapas chalu kr di kya?


han...chot lagega toh dard bhi hota hai na? ab fir se haat pair hilne chaalu ho gaya lagta hai!


----------



## Mike_Brando

ARPANET said:


> @JanjaWeed @Mike_Brando @ranjeet
> 
> Congress ne E-NREGA wapas chalu kr di kya?


What??Maine toh asia kuch bhi nehi suna news mein


----------



## IndoCarib

So, like, likable: Tony Abbott's Facebook popularity soars thanks to Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

fsayed said:


> Investigators find no sting in poison tale that spooked a state | The Indian Express
> *Investigators find no sting in poison tale that spooked a state*



you should post this as a new thread... let others see the ideological criminality of the sangh parivar.

by the way, which state are you in?? karnataka??


----------



## Tridibans

Actually I feel very sad and sympathetic to
@fsayed and @bhaiZakir......... They had been trying sooooo deligently and enthusiastically since 2013 with good factful data, graphs, articles and what not. But pathetic Indian voters have swept their hardwork away always....

Rajasthan, Delhi, Chhatisgarh and then MP..... All to BJP..... Still our friends tried and tried even harder..... this time with valuable debates and articulate discussions. Result? May 16...... Then to unfortunately both had to take a break from PDF to think about their future plans. 

So they came back with a bang. New profile pic.... sometimes new id even.... tried even harder and then..... Maharashtra and Haryana happened. Slowly and steadily Congress is getting eliminated in all of the subcontinent. What will happen to them after J&K / Jharkhand.

This is injustice. I feel ashamed to be a citizen of this country 

@Sidak @ExtraOdinary @sreekumar @Nair saab @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @ARPANET @ranjeet
@Mike_Brando @Ammyy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Tridibans said:


> Actually I feel very sad and sympathetic to
> @fsayed and @bhaiZakir......... They had been trying sooooo deligently and enthusiastically since 2013 with good factful data, graphs, articles and what not. But pathetic Indian voters have swept their hardwork away always....
> 
> Rajasthan, Delhi, Chhatisgarh and then MP..... All to BJP..... Still our friends tried and tried even harder..... this time with valuable debates and articulate discussions. Result? May 16...... Then to unfortunately both had to take a break from PDF to think about their future plans.
> 
> So they came back with a bang. New profile pic.... sometimes new id even.... tried even harder and then..... Maharashtra and Haryana happened. Slowly and steadily Congress is getting eliminated in all of the subcontinent. What will happen to them after J&K / Jharkhand.
> 
> This is injustice. I feel ashamed to be a citizen of this country
> 
> @Sidak @ExtraOdinary @sreekumar @Nair saab @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @ARPANET @ranjeet


I would request @fsayed to read this article by Sajjid Z Chinoy, Chief India Economist at JP Morgan..........., but I know he would probably to continue to copy paste stuff without reliable sources....

Rising from the ashes, slowly | OPEN Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

please take the poll

Six months of Narendra Modi government- How happy are you? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP founder member Ashwini Upadhyay joins BJP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARPANET

IndoCarib said:


> AAP founder member Ashwini Upadhyay joins BJP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



@JanjaWeed with every AAP member joining the BJP, why i get the feeling that AAP was actually AS's Masterstroke?


----------



## Ammyy

*@fsayed
*
BJP wins 31 of 46 civic bodies in Rajasthan - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Ammyy said:


> *@fsayed
> *
> BJP wins 31 of 46 civic bodies in Rajasthan - The Times of India


modi wave reality

मोदी की सीट वाराणसी में मिले तीन लाख फर्जी वोटर - Navbharat Times


----------



## fsayed

*EC finds over 3 lakh bogus voters in Narendra Modi’s Varanasi seat; Counting continues*

*EC finds over 3 lakh bogus voters in Narendra Modi’s Varanasi seat; Counting continues*
NOVEMBER 26, 2014 BY NASHEMAN NEWS BUREAU LEAVE A COMMENT








by Shubhanshu Sharma, Kohram

Varanasi: In a stunning revelation in Indian politics, the Election Commission has so far traced 3,11,057 fake voters who casted their votes in Varanasi in the Lok Sabha election earlier this year. The district administration is expecting the number of fake voters to reach around 6,47,085 by the end of the examination process. It is to tell you that Varanasi is the LS constituency of Prime Minister Narendra Modi, who won from the seta with 3,71,784 votes.

The Election Commission was completely shocked to know such a huge number of fake voters which came into light after re-examining the voters list. The officials, who have been given the responsibility of the task, personally visited every voters’ house to see if he was the same one who placed his or her vote in the elections. This process have completed half-way and so far over three-lakh bogus voters have been traced.







Earlier this year, in the Lok Sabha elections, Modi outclassed Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) candidate Arvind Kejriwal by a huge margin of 3,71,784 votes. Congress candidate Ajay Rai (75,614 votes) was at third spot followed by Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) candidate Prakash jaiswal (60,579 votes) and Samajwadi Party’s (SP) Kailash Chaurasiya (48,291) at fourth and fifth spots respectively.

Taking consigns of the matter, the Arvind Kejriwal-led AAP has sharply criticized BJP for this development. However, no comments have been received from BJP so far. AAP has published this post over their Facebook page.

If we go by district administration’s claims, they are expecting to find around 1,12,160 bogus voters in Pindra, 1,01,456 in Ajgara, 87,140 in Shivpur, 84,757 in Rohania, 65,989 in Cantt, and 90,942 in Sewapuri regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


> modi wave reality
> 
> मोदी की सीट वाराणसी में मिले तीन लाख फर्जी वोटर - Navbharat Times



That means congress along with SP tried all cheap tactics against modi but still modi become winner  

At time of election in Center its congress and at state its SP not BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fsayed

Ammyy said:


> That means congress along with SP tried all cheap tactics against modi but still modi become winner
> 
> At time of election in Center its congress and at state its SP not BJP


----------



## fsayed

Mr Baba Ramdev and PM used to give daily dose about black money during campaign what happen to all these promises.*Mr Anand Sharma in RS*


----------



## fsayed

This Baba (Ramdev) has a lot of influence on this govt: Sharad Yadav

The debate on black money will go on as long as you want: JDU leader Sharad Yadav in Rajya Sabha.
Black money is only complicating matters for the country and has no solution; try to address banks' NPAs that is possible: Sharad Yadav


Read more at: India Today - Breaking News from India, World, Business and Politics


----------



## fsayed

5.45 PM

Actress Kushboo reaches Sonia Gandhi's residence, apparently to join Congress


Read more at: India Today - Breaking News from India, World, Business and Politics


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*Mamata could give Modi his worst headache*
*Decades of battling Left goons has made Didi a tough street-fighter, she will give PM a tough time in the Centre as well as in the state.*
POLITICS
| 3-minute read | 25-11-2014



ADITYA MENON
@adityamenon22

Nobody can turn it around like Mamata Banerjee. Her party members are being rounded up in connection with the Saradha scam, one by one; the Centre is turning the heat on her government on the Burdwan blast and NSA Ajit Doval is practically breathing down her neck. But what does Didi do? Make a few heads roll in her party and government? No. Resign? Never. She takes the battle right to the BJP's camp through a Hong Kong style Umbrella Protest in the well of the Lok Sabha. Blame the Left, blame the Centre, Didi is always right.

Decades of combating Left goons has made Didi into a tough street-fighter. And in street-fighting, the only way to defend yourself is to attack your opponent head-on. Her MPs did just that in the Lok Sabha today, by brandishing open black umbrellas with "Kaala dhan vaapas lao" written on them. Members of the Samajwadi Party and Janata Dal (United) were quick to join in and the Congress too jumped in as did the BJP's old ally the Shiv Sena, forming a united Opposition onslaught against the government. The BJP's comfortable majority counted for little against the histrionic skills of the Trinamool Congress MPs, some of whom also happen to be actors. It wouldn't be surprising if BJP's floor managers like Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi and Rajiv Pratap Rudy had a moment of sympathy for their counterparts during the UPA regime.

With the entire Opposition by its side, including the right-wing nationalist Shiv Sena, the TMC has succeeded in diluting the terror tag that the BJP was desperately trying to put on it after the Burdwan blast. Even as far as the blast is concerned, the TMC is no longer on the back foot. Mamata has gone to the extent of saying that the blast was an RSS conspiracy and TMC MP Derek O'Brien attacked the NSA for being a "known RSS sympathiser".

Didi was every bit the street-fighter when she took on Modi during a TMC rally at Esplanade in Kolkata on November 24. "Dhomke, chomke, bulldoze kore, impress kore kichu hobe na. (You will gain nothing by threats, snub, bulldozing and even trying to impress). I am standing here. I dare you to arrest me. Aaye arrest kor (Come arrest me). I am standing on the road and not at any office. How many will you arrest? How many jails will you need?" Mamata fired.

"I have come to this place after a lot of struggle. I have been assaulted, hit several times... If you ask me to wash your dishes sweetly, I will do it. But do not make the mistake of threatening me. We have patience, that does not mean we are weak,” she said.

"Should I come and take a walk in Delhi?" she dared Modi, threatening to protest in the capital Anna Hazare style.

In some ways, the BJP is getting a taste of its own medicine. When the UPA was in power, Modi portrayed himself as the angry regional satrap standing up to the "Delhi Sultanate". Now, the shoe is on the other foot, with Modi being at the receiving end of Mamata's fury.

At the Centre, the TMC will be one of the biggest roadblocks to the BJP's reform agenda. The TMC has already declared its opposition to the Insurance Bill and it is likely to follow the same path of disruption to block the other reform Bills of the government. The real battle, however, will be fought on the ground in West Bengal. And given the state's violent history, the battle is bound to be shrill and bloody.


----------



## fsayed

*Ajay Maken* ‏@ajaymaken  2h2 hours ago
ModiJi allows Rs1000 notes in Nepal; But he was for Baba's idea of banning it? #UTurnSarkar


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


> *Mamata could give Modi his worst headache*
> *Decades of battling Left goons has made Didi a tough street-fighter, she will give PM a tough time in the Centre as well as in the state.*
> POLITICS
> | 3-minute read | 25-11-2014
> 
> 
> 
> ADITYA MENON
> @adityamenon22
> 
> Nobody can turn it around like Mamata Banerjee. Her party members are being rounded up in connection with the Saradha scam, one by one; the Centre is turning the heat on her government on the Burdwan blast and NSA Ajit Doval is practically breathing down her neck. But what does Didi do? Make a few heads roll in her party and government? No. Resign? Never. She takes the battle right to the BJP's camp through a Hong Kong style Umbrella Protest in the well of the Lok Sabha. Blame the Left, blame the Centre, Didi is always right.
> 
> Decades of combating Left goons has made Didi into a tough street-fighter. And in street-fighting, the only way to defend yourself is to attack your opponent head-on. Her MPs did just that in the Lok Sabha today, by brandishing open black umbrellas with "Kaala dhan vaapas lao" written on them. Members of the Samajwadi Party and Janata Dal (United) were quick to join in and the Congress too jumped in as did the BJP's old ally the Shiv Sena, forming a united Opposition onslaught against the government. The BJP's comfortable majority counted for little against the histrionic skills of the Trinamool Congress MPs, some of whom also happen to be actors. It wouldn't be surprising if BJP's floor managers like Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi and Rajiv Pratap Rudy had a moment of sympathy for their counterparts during the UPA regime.
> 
> With the entire Opposition by its side, including the right-wing nationalist Shiv Sena, the TMC has succeeded in diluting the terror tag that the BJP was desperately trying to put on it after the Burdwan blast. Even as far as the blast is concerned, the TMC is no longer on the back foot. Mamata has gone to the extent of saying that the blast was an RSS conspiracy and TMC MP Derek O'Brien attacked the NSA for being a "known RSS sympathiser".
> 
> Didi was every bit the street-fighter when she took on Modi during a TMC rally at Esplanade in Kolkata on November 24. "Dhomke, chomke, bulldoze kore, impress kore kichu hobe na. (You will gain nothing by threats, snub, bulldozing and even trying to impress). I am standing here. I dare you to arrest me. Aaye arrest kor (Come arrest me). I am standing on the road and not at any office. How many will you arrest? How many jails will you need?" Mamata fired.
> 
> "I have come to this place after a lot of struggle. I have been assaulted, hit several times... If you ask me to wash your dishes sweetly, I will do it. But do not make the mistake of threatening me. We have patience, that does not mean we are weak,” she said.
> 
> "Should I come and take a walk in Delhi?" she dared Modi, threatening to protest in the capital Anna Hazare style.
> 
> In some ways, the BJP is getting a taste of its own medicine. When the UPA was in power, Modi portrayed himself as the angry regional satrap standing up to the "Delhi Sultanate". Now, the shoe is on the other foot, with Modi being at the receiving end of Mamata's fury.
> 
> At the Centre, the TMC will be one of the biggest roadblocks to the BJP's reform agenda. The TMC has already declared its opposition to the Insurance Bill and it is likely to follow the same path of disruption to block the other reform Bills of the government. The real battle, however, will be fought on the ground in West Bengal. And given the state's violent history, the battle is bound to be shrill and bloody.



Jehadi didi become so much aggressive because BJP is going to become main opposition is coming election of even BJP can create hung assembly type situation in WB and at the end she has to make government with help of Left   That she already indicated 

BJP is gaining big in WB hope they can repeat magic of Haryana in WB as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

fsayed said:


> *Mamata could give Modi his worst headache*
> *Decades of battling Left goons has made Didi a tough street-fighter, she will give PM a tough time in the Centre as well as in the state.*
> POLITICS
> | 3-minute read | 25-11-2014
> 
> 
> 
> ADITYA MENON
> @adityamenon22
> 
> Nobody can turn it around like Mamata Banerjee. Her party members are being rounded up in connection with the Saradha scam, one by one; the Centre is turning the heat on her government on the Burdwan blast and NSA Ajit Doval is practically breathing down her neck. But what does Didi do? Make a few heads roll in her party and government? No. Resign? Never. She takes the battle right to the BJP's camp through a Hong Kong style Umbrella Protest in the well of the Lok Sabha. Blame the Left, blame the Centre, Didi is always right.
> 
> Decades of combating Left goons has made Didi into a tough street-fighter. And in street-fighting, the only way to defend yourself is to attack your opponent head-on. Her MPs did just that in the Lok Sabha today, by brandishing open black umbrellas with "Kaala dhan vaapas lao" written on them. Members of the Samajwadi Party and Janata Dal (United) were quick to join in and the Congress too jumped in as did the BJP's old ally the Shiv Sena, forming a united Opposition onslaught against the government. The BJP's comfortable majority counted for little against the histrionic skills of the Trinamool Congress MPs, some of whom also happen to be actors. It wouldn't be surprising if BJP's floor managers like Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi and Rajiv Pratap Rudy had a moment of sympathy for their counterparts during the UPA regime.
> 
> With the entire Opposition by its side, including the right-wing nationalist Shiv Sena, the TMC has succeeded in diluting the terror tag that the BJP was desperately trying to put on it after the Burdwan blast. Even as far as the blast is concerned, the TMC is no longer on the back foot. Mamata has gone to the extent of saying that the blast was an RSS conspiracy and TMC MP Derek O'Brien attacked the NSA for being a "known RSS sympathiser".
> 
> Didi was every bit the street-fighter when she took on Modi during a TMC rally at Esplanade in Kolkata on November 24. "Dhomke, chomke, bulldoze kore, impress kore kichu hobe na. (You will gain nothing by threats, snub, bulldozing and even trying to impress). I am standing here. I dare you to arrest me. Aaye arrest kor (Come arrest me). I am standing on the road and not at any office. How many will you arrest? How many jails will you need?" Mamata fired.
> 
> "I have come to this place after a lot of struggle. I have been assaulted, hit several times... If you ask me to wash your dishes sweetly, I will do it. But do not make the mistake of threatening me. We have patience, that does not mean we are weak,” she said.
> 
> "Should I come and take a walk in Delhi?" she dared Modi, threatening to protest in the capital Anna Hazare style.
> 
> In some ways, the BJP is getting a taste of its own medicine. When the UPA was in power, Modi portrayed himself as the angry regional satrap standing up to the "Delhi Sultanate". Now, the shoe is on the other foot, with Modi being at the receiving end of Mamata's fury.
> 
> At the Centre, the TMC will be one of the biggest roadblocks to the BJP's reform agenda. The TMC has already declared its opposition to the Insurance Bill and it is likely to follow the same path of disruption to block the other reform Bills of the government. The real battle, however, will be fought on the ground in West Bengal. And given the state's violent history, the battle is bound to be shrill and bloody.


 
completely mental article. Makes no sense at all. There is limit to bootlicking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537579667973091329

Interesting..... Very very interesting... no wonder Mamta is on fire these days...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shivam$

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537579667973091329
> 
> Interesting..... Very very interesting... no wonder Mamta is on fire these days...



No wonder Doval has been accused of being RSS sympathiser by Didi and her party mates lately.


----------



## jha

Shivam$ said:


> No wonder Doval has been accused of being RSS sympathiser by Didi and her party mates lately.



Who gives a fvck..? PM of this country is a RSS pracharak. HM, MoD are lifelong RSS members. These TMC idiots can keep shouting, nobody listens to the "RSS is Bad" theory these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537579667973091329
> 
> Interesting..... Very very interesting... no wonder Mamta is on fire these days...



if its that damning, then time to hang her


----------



## Shivam$

jha said:


> Who gives a fvck..? PM of this country is a RSS pracharak. HM, MoD are lifelong RSS members. These TMC idiots can keep shouting, nobody listens to the "RSS is Bad" theory these days.



Politicians slandering politicians is nothing new but TMC goons stooped to a new low by dragging a man of impeccable intergrity as Doval in their slugfest. Apparently Doval has laid hands on something big the trail of which goes right upto Didi hence so much taqleef on her part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Shivam$ said:


> Politicians slandering politicians is nothing new but TMC goons stooped to a new low by dragging a man of impeccable intergrity as Doval in their slugfest. Apparently Doval has laid hands on something big the trail of which goes right upto Didi hence so much taqleef on her part.



Well.. She should be worried. Doval has got every "sickular" politicians shivering.

This Masala handle is very interesting. A lot of tweets are very real and matches to what I have known for sometime. This guy seems to be a Big Doval and AMit Shah fan.

BTW here is map this guy has put on his handle. Apparently Doval has promised this to Modi in 4 years. Just imagine BJP ruling almost all border states.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

fsayed said:


> *Mamata could give Modi his worst headache*
> *Decades of battling Left goons has made Didi a tough street-fighter, she will give PM a tough time in the Centre as well as in the state.*
> POLITICS
> | 3-minute read | 25-11-2014
> 
> 
> 
> ADITYA MENON
> @adityamenon22
> 
> Nobody can turn it around like Mamata Banerjee. Her party members are being rounded up in connection with the Saradha scam, one by one; the Centre is turning the heat on her government on the Burdwan blast and NSA Ajit Doval is practically breathing down her neck. But what does Didi do? Make a few heads roll in her party and government? No. Resign? Never. She takes the battle right to the BJP's camp through a Hong Kong style Umbrella Protest in the well of the Lok Sabha. Blame the Left, blame the Centre, Didi is always right.
> 
> Decades of combating Left goons has made Didi into a tough street-fighter. And in street-fighting, the only way to defend yourself is to attack your opponent head-on. Her MPs did just that in the Lok Sabha today, by brandishing open black umbrellas with "Kaala dhan vaapas lao" written on them. Members of the Samajwadi Party and Janata Dal (United) were quick to join in and the Congress too jumped in as did the BJP's old ally the Shiv Sena, forming a united Opposition onslaught against the government. The BJP's comfortable majority counted for little against the histrionic skills of the Trinamool Congress MPs, some of whom also happen to be actors. It wouldn't be surprising if BJP's floor managers like Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi and Rajiv Pratap Rudy had a moment of sympathy for their counterparts during the UPA regime.
> 
> With the entire Opposition by its side, including the right-wing nationalist Shiv Sena, the TMC has succeeded in diluting the terror tag that the BJP was desperately trying to put on it after the Burdwan blast. Even as far as the blast is concerned, the TMC is no longer on the back foot. Mamata has gone to the extent of saying that the blast was an RSS conspiracy and TMC MP Derek O'Brien attacked the NSA for being a "known RSS sympathiser".
> 
> Didi was every bit the street-fighter when she took on Modi during a TMC rally at Esplanade in Kolkata on November 24. "Dhomke, chomke, bulldoze kore, impress kore kichu hobe na. (You will gain nothing by threats, snub, bulldozing and even trying to impress). I am standing here. I dare you to arrest me. Aaye arrest kor (Come arrest me). I am standing on the road and not at any office. How many will you arrest? How many jails will you need?" Mamata fired.
> 
> "I have come to this place after a lot of struggle. I have been assaulted, hit several times... If you ask me to wash your dishes sweetly, I will do it. But do not make the mistake of threatening me. We have patience, that does not mean we are weak,” she said.
> 
> "Should I come and take a walk in Delhi?" she dared Modi, threatening to protest in the capital Anna Hazare style.
> 
> In some ways, the BJP is getting a taste of its own medicine. When the UPA was in power, Modi portrayed himself as the angry regional satrap standing up to the "Delhi Sultanate". Now, the shoe is on the other foot, with Modi being at the receiving end of Mamata's fury.
> 
> At the Centre, the TMC will be one of the biggest roadblocks to the BJP's reform agenda. The TMC has already declared its opposition to the Insurance Bill and it is likely to follow the same path of disruption to block the other reform Bills of the government. The real battle, however, will be fought on the ground in West Bengal. And given the state's violent history, the battle is bound to be shrill and bloody.


This woman seems like a bloody anarchist, can someone seriously explain to me why she is democratically elected by the people of West Bengal? 

It's all drama but she is stalling the progress of the NATION. This winter session of parliament is crucial to get some reforms implemented and get India back on track and she is pulling this $hit??


----------



## Abingdonboy

jha said:


> BTW here is map this guy has put on his handle. Apparently Doval has promised this to Modi in 4 years. Just imagine BJP ruling almost all border states.
> 
> View attachment 157254


Doval is just the NSA he is in no position to "promise" anything to do with politics, his job is about security matters purely. Amit Shah might have promised this but that is a different matter.


----------



## jha

Abingdonboy said:


> Doval is just the NSA he is in no position to "promise" anything to do with politics, his job is about security matters purely. Amit Shah might have promised this but that is a different matter.



Actually he can. He is more than " just the NSA" in current set up.


----------



## fsayed

When BJP was in Opposition, they opposed Deregulation of Diesel, Now they implement that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

How did a martyr's father feel in Modi's regime? This is so unfortunate. #6MonthsofBJPUTurns






0 replies10 retweets5 favorites
Reply
Retweet10
Favorite5
More


----------



## fsayed




----------



## fsayed

U turn n Clean Governance ? 1/3rd Ministers Tainted


----------



## fsayed

during elections @AnanthKumar_BJP rejected "Aadhar" now they endorse it?


----------



## fsayed

प्रसिद्ध तमिल अभिनेत्री और नेता खुशबू का कांग्रेस परिवार में हार्दिक स्वागत है ! @khushsundar @withRG @sanjaynirupam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Misgovernment of #Modi Ji #6MonthsofBJPUTurns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

*INC India* ‏@INCIndia  29m29 minutes ago
#6MonthsofBJPUTurns When in opposition,BJP stalled Parliament on CAG Reports,Now @arunjaitley makes a U turn on that!


----------



## fsayed

*Doordarshan News* ‏@DDNewsLive  47m47 minutes ago
Rajya Sabha adjourned till 2 PM following uproar by Congress members over naming of Hyderabad airport


----------



## fsayed

I am delighted that all political parties have escalated the brazen crony capitalism championed by PM Modi with ref to SBI-Adani deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Centre pushing for the same GST that BJP-ruled State Govts kept opposing during UPA rule (Btw current PM is an ex-CM)


----------



## fsayed

चुनाव पूर्व विशेष राज्य का दर्जा देने की बात करने वाली भाजपा ने अब कांग्रेस द्वारा तय बिहार कोटे की राशि भी आधी कर दी।


In Entire Nov month till now, Feku has been to office for just 2½ days, rest on tour, rallies, inaugarations, Uturns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

fsayed said:


> Misgovernment of #Modi Ji #6MonthsofBJPUTurns



*Rajeev Gandhi Poster Chipkao Yojana relaunched after the debacle in the Loksabha elections.*


----------



## jha

In Aamar Sonar Bangla..

For thieves, steal a march


----------



## fsayed

3/n Slogan---->:”Bahut Hua Nari Par Vaar, Abki Baar Modi Sarkar”! Rape-accused minister continues in Modi cabinet!


----------



## fsayed

Haha..rofl. BJP uturn


----------



## Ammyy

fsayed said:


> *Doordarshan News* ‏@DDNewsLive  47m47 minutes ago
> Rajya Sabha adjourned till 2 PM following uproar by Congress members over naming of Hyderabad airport



So you want airport on the name of that corrupt rajeev ?? Who get commission in bofors deal??


----------



## Proud Hindu

वाराणसी में फ़र्ज़ी वोटरों के होने की खबर ग़लत : जिलाधिकारी वाराणसी प्रांजल यादव - NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

वाराणसी में फ़र्ज़ी वोटरों के होने की खबर ग़लत


----------



## lavenge lavenge

Abingdonboy said:


> This woman seems like a bloody anarchist, can someone seriously explain to me why she is democratically elected by the people of West Bengal?
> 
> It's all drama but she is stalling the progress of the NATION. This winter session of parliament is crucial to get some reforms implemented and get India back on track and she is pulling this $hit??




I think BJP should man up and next time TMC MP's try to disrupt proceedings, suspend them for rest of the session ( speaker could do that ) and get the bill passed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Proud Hindu said:


> वाराणसी में फ़र्ज़ी वोटरों के होने की खबर ग़लत



How else did kejri save his deposit..?


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537973625165717504


----------



## jaatram

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537973625165717504


what are you proud about Hindu?


----------



## Saheli

HaindavaKeralam.com - Discriminatory Loan - Minorities can avail loan with 2% interest without any guarantee in Kerala

*Discriminatory Loan - Minorities can avail loan with 2% interest without any guarantee in Kerala*
22/11/2014 18:09:10 HK

Kozhikode: Keeping in line with the extra privileges granted by the state government towards members of minority community, as part of its appeasement policy. The Kerala State Minority Financial Corporation has announced that those of minority community will be eligible for loans upto rupees twenty five lakhs, without any guarantee. The project will be implemented under the provision of Micro Credit Loan scheme. 

The special privileges are being extended “for any scheme that would generate income or initiate various business” and are said to be “intended to steer those belonging to those of society’s lower rung, to the world of businesses.”

The government has given a meager 2% interest on loans upto rupees twenty five lakhs, for a period of three years. The corporation is also said to have invited applications for various projects. 

Among other incentives offered are that the loans don’t require gaurantee; provision of minimum amount in a short span of time, along with evasion of basic official processes; non- requirement of any personal guarantees, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HAARP

Saheli said:


> *Discriminatory Loan - Minorities can avail loan with 2% interest without any guarantee in Kerala*
> 22/11/2014 18:09:10 HK
> 
> Kozhikode: Keeping in line with the extra privileges granted by the state government towards members of minority community, as part of its appeasement policy. The Kerala State Minority Financial Corporation has announced that those of minority community will be eligible for loans upto rupees twenty five lakhs, without any guarantee. The project will be implemented under the provision of Micro Credit Loan scheme.
> 
> The special privileges are being extended “for any scheme that would generate income or initiate various business” and are said to be “intended to steer those belonging to those of society’s lower rung, to the world of businesses.”
> 
> The government has given a meager 2% interest on loans upto rupees twenty five lakhs, for a period of three years. The corporation is also said to have invited applications for various projects.
> 
> Among other incentives offered are that the loans don’t require gaurantee; provision of minimum amount in a short span of time, along with evasion of basic official processes; non- requirement of any personal guarantees, etc



what's discriminatory in it? minority communities are also indian & they have been deprived of many necessities in past now if the govt is trying to compensate with some head start given to them then i don't know what is the problem in that its time people should not see everything with myopic vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

jaatram said:


> what are you proud about Hindu?


I cant understand one thing why people feel proud for word "Hindu" which is given to them by Muslim invaders. There is no mention of this word in ancient vedas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

HAARP said:


> what's discriminatory in it? minority communities are also indian & they have been deprived of many necessities in past now if the govt is trying to compensate with some head start given to them then i don't know what is the problem in that its time people should not see everything with myopic vision.



Yeah right. Muslims and Christians are the poorest in Kerala and Hindus have been stealing all their share. So as you say it is right that Hindus sell themselves and feed this poor community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

HAARP said:


> what's discriminatory in it? minority communities are also indian & they have been deprived of many necessities in past now if the govt is trying to compensate with some head start given to them then i don't know what is the problem in that its time people should not see everything with myopic vision.


 
you will cry out loud "discrimination" if it was offered to poor Hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saheli

IndoCarib said:


> you will cry out loud "discrimination" if it was offered to poor Hindus



You should go through the other thread where I posted from IndiaFact just a partial list of 100 odd benefits only for minorities. From state assistance to building churches to studying in the best schools to going abroad. All at state expense only for minorities.


----------



## anonymus

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 158131
> .



If you AAPtards grow a brain, you would be able to comprehend that 2011 price is with Subsidy and 2014 price is without Subsidy.

And frankly, learn the meaning of a honest living.It is not government's job to pay for your fuel bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abjktu

Saheli said:


> From state assistance to building churches to studying in the best schools to going abroad.


Are you talking about churches in Kerala??..may be true in the case of overhemly poor and insignificant Karnataka Christians.. .But in Kerala they don't need any assistance to build churches from state government..Actually Church authority in Kerala is way more richer and wealthier than State government ...
-to studying in best school and to aboard is nothing but completely BS..70% of Kerala Christians comes under forward category..So their is no special preference or reservations for them in either school,colleges,examinations or in government jobs....


----------



## Juggernautjatt

anonymus said:


> If you AAPtards grow a brain, you would be able to comprehend that 2011 price is with Subsidy and 2014 price is without Subsidy.
> 
> And frankly, learn the meaning of a honest living.It is not government's job to pay for your fuel bill.


If you Feku Bhagats grow a brain, you would be able to comprehend that Petrol prices were deregulated by the government on June 25, 2010 not in 2011.
And frankly, learn the meaning of a honest living. It is also not government's job to pay benefits to Adanis & Ambanis when 40 % of population is living in poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drnash

You aaptards are the biggest morons I have ever come across. Do you know something called "exchange rates" and the fact that the Rupee depriciated by 30% in the said period?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed




----------



## IndoCarib

drnash said:


> You aaptards are the biggest morons I have ever come across. Do you know something called "exchange rates" and the fact that the Rupee depriciated by 30% in the said period?


 
AAP followers dont follow economics. They only want freebies like free water and free power. They dont understand that 'someone' has to pay for such stuff. There is a reason why AK and his followers are called AAPtards. If they had a little more knowledge on anything, they would hate AK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drnash

Aaprards may not be following economics. But they are very economical with truth and logical thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tatasteel

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 158131




And what was 1$ equals to that time . Let me tell you it was 45.83 and now it is 62.24.


----------



## Krate M

So 114x45.83=5224.62
71x62.24= 4419.04
So there should be some reduction right? Voted for BJP, but not a blind follower.


----------



## Krate M

Lalu yadav and mulayam Singh to become associated by marriage between the families. Third front becoming stronger ?


----------



## drnash

@Krate M 

87×62.24=5415. (NOT 4419 as u have mentioned). So why should there be any reductions?


----------



## drnash

Petrol price at chennai:
On 16.09.2011: Rs 70.82 per liter
On 28.11.2014: Rs 67.01 per liter

The same is applicable to rest of the country as well.

AAPTARDS ARE NOT ONLY MORONS. THEY ARE SHAMELESS LIARS.

Hence proved.

(Defence.pk is not allowing me to post the relevant link. Pls google for 'my petrol price')


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538349218436747264

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 158131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant understand one thing why people feel proud for word "Hindu" which is given to them by Muslim invaders. There is no mention of this word in ancient vedas.



What was the price of dollar in 2011 and in 2014????

That fu**** congress destroyed value of rupees just for sake of its foreign masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 158131
> 
> .



Did you consider Rupee devaluation in last 4 years before ranting.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Ammyy said:


> What was the price of dollar in 2011 and in 2014????
> 
> That fu**** congress destroyed value of rupees just for sake of its foreign masters.


You are totally right about congress but nothing has changed even after six months of new govt.
Rupee falls to nine-month low of 62.03 vs dollar - The Times of India


INDIC said:


> Did you consider Rupee devaluation in last 4 years before ranting.


Rupee was 49 in 2011 & now 61 in 2014
Oil was 114 in 2011 & now below 70 dollars
Therefore fall in oil price is much bigger than rupee devaluation, still petrol in country is same as 2011.
Plz analogize things before ranting.


----------



## drnash

INDIC said:


> Did you consider Rupee devaluation in last 4 years before ranting.


 
Not only the Aaptards ignored the variation in exchange rates (Rupee getting devalued by more than 35%), but the retail price of the petrol mentioned itself is factually incorrect. The price of petrol in November 2014 is LESSER by almost 4 Rupees when compared to the Seprember 2011 prices. These retards blindly endorse whatever their 'yugpurush & co' claims, without verifying the facts. And they call Modi as Feku but the real Feku is their Fekeriwal


----------



## drnash

Juggernautjatt said:


> You are totally right about congress but nothing has changed even after six months of new govt.
> 
> Rupee was 49 in 2011 & now 61 in 2014
> Oil was 114 in 2011 & now below 70 dollars
> Therefore fall in oil price is much bigger than rupee devaluation, still petrol in country is same as 2011.
> Plz analogize things before ranting.



Aaptards on a roll! Oil is selling below 70 dollars ?? Proof?


----------



## INDIC

Juggernautjatt said:


> Rupee was 49 in 2011 & now 61 in 2014
> Oil was 114 in 2011 & now below 70 dollars
> Therefore fall in oil price is much bigger than rupee devaluation, still petrol in country is same as 2011.
> Plz analogize things before ranting.



The picture you posted is itself funny, economics is not in everyone's league.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

drnash said:


> Aaptards on a roll! Oil is selling below 70 dollars ?? Proof?


Although I prefer not arguing with fekus because of their dunce brain & allergy from logic argumentation.
still I give you proof.
U.S. crude down 10 percent post-OPEC, Brent breaks below $70| Reuters

I have a question also why most blind followers feel shy from replying their original IDs?. Nowdays every illogical statement on this forum comes from new ID.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Here goes a small analysis with Big Impact- #donationfraud Aadhi Donation ka to ata pata hi nahi..

Kejri claims all our donations are online we dont have any hidden sources-
To Lo ji Humne unke Profit and loss account ki analysis kardali..

As per P&L of national HO- they have donations worth Rs. 40 crores approximately. See screen shots..
As per Donation list it is 19.65 crores (we took excel downlaod upto 31/03/2014 from donation list) ..Ab ye batao ki baki ke 20 crores kisne diye? Ford ne ? Ya to accounts jhoothe hai ya to fir donation list..We invite AAP and Aapiyes to prove us wrong...We will withdraw our post also if proved wrong..No Malicious reasons here 

May be AAPiye team after looking at this post is going to fudge Donalion list:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Judge

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 158131


*Your joking right?
*
You realize this is because of deregulation and Rupee fall vis-a-vis Dollar ?

Please post these on facebook pages where the uneducated may read it and get impressed(maybe).


----------



## drnash

Juggernautjatt said:


> Although I prefer not arguing with fekus because of their dunce brain & allergy from logic argumentation.
> still I give you proof.




Ok, I didnt follow the oil prices in the last 20 days so was under the impression that crude oil was still trading in excess of 80 USD per barrel. The reduction to 70 USD has just happened in the last few days. I am sure that the next price revision due on Dec 1st will bring down retail petrol prices further.

Btw, you aaptards still have to prove that petrol prices were Rs 7 lesser in Sept 2011 when compared to October 2014 prices. Now, go ahead


----------



## INDIC

Judge said:


> *Your joking right?
> *
> You realize this is because of deregulation and Rupee fall vis-a-vis Dollar ?
> 
> Please post these on facebook pages where the uneducated may read it and get impressed(maybe).



Aam Admi Party will create 8 Lakh jobs in Delhi by bashing industrialists and wasting tax money as freebies.  @Prometheus and @Juggernautjatt know it very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

INDIC said:


> Aam Admi Party will create 8 Lakh jobs in Delhi by bashing industrialists and wasting tax money as freebies.  @Prometheus and @Juggernautjatt know it very well.



Woh Delhi may Sarkar nahi bana sakte. 8 Lakh job create nahi kar payengay!


----------



## Juggernautjatt

INDIC said:


> Aam Admi Party will create 8 Lakh jobs in Delhi by bashing industrialists and wasting tax money as freebies.  @Prometheus and @Juggernautjatt know it very well.


First thing I am not AAP member or follower just a critic of fekuism & fascism. Secondly if Narendra Modi can promise 30 lakh jobs & 50 lakh homes as CM of Gujrat then whats wrong in Kejriwals promise. 
Modi promises 30 lakh new jobs for youth, 50 lakh houses for poor | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Juggernautjatt said:


> First thing I am not AAP member or follower just a critic of fekuism & fascism. Secondly if Narendra Modi can promise 30 lakh jobs & 50 lakh homes as CM of Gujrat then whats wrong in Kejriwals promise.
> Modi promises 30 lakh new jobs for youth, 50 lakh houses for poor | Business Line



Exactly, Modi don't go around bashing the industrialists and succeeds in attracting investment. What about AAP, I never understood their ideology about economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

अबकी बार तो विंटर में ही भाग जाएगा !


----------



## Juggernautjatt

INDIC said:


> Exactly, Modi don't go around bashing the industrialists and succeeds in attracting investment. What about AAP, I never understood their ideology about economy.


As I said I am not AAP member so I don't know about their ideolgy. And being a member of business fraternity I don't like talks against industrialists. I don't know in Modi's achievements in other states but in Punjab business is at all time low under Akali BJP rule. Akalis alone are not responsinble because Industry & Commerce portfolio is under BJP leaders.


----------



## drnash

Juggernautjatt said:


> As I said I am not AAP member so I don't know about their ideolgy. And being a member of business fraternity I don't like talks against industrialists. I don't know in Modi's achievements in other states but in Punjab business is at all time low under Akali BJP rule. Akalis alone are not responsinble because Industry & Commerce portfolio is under BJP leaders.



Typical 'shoot n scoot' strategy of Aaprards. They blame their opponents with baseless allegations and when they are losing ground they start denying that they belong to AAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> Aam Admi Party will create 8 Lakh jobs in Delhi by bashing industrialists and wasting tax money as freebies.  @Prometheus and @Juggernautjatt know it very well.




and BJP will creat jobs for 80 lakh unemployed people of punjab by making people like joshi minister in punjab????


----------



## Prometheus

*MPs should visit Iraq: Chottepur*

Ludhiana, November 29
Aam Aadmi Party state convenor Sucha Singh Chottepur has said in view of the fact that most of the Indians missing in Iraq belong to Punjab, there is a need to send a delegation of state MPs from all parties to Iraq.

This, he said, would help them get first-hand information. He said the Aam Aadmi Party was willing to offer the services of Bhagwant Mann, who had earlier too volunteered to go on such a mission.

A TV channel recently reported the “death” of 39 Indians in Iraq but External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj denied it in Lok Sabha. She had quoted six communications/letters received from different sources, including Red Crescent, which she said are confidential/secret in nature. 
The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab


----------



## Prometheus

*Notice to state on ailing dispensaries Tribune News Service*

Chandigarh, November 29
Acting on a petition for providing better facilities at 1,186 rural dispensaries, the Punjab and Haryana High Court today put the State of Punjab on notice. Fixing February 6 next year as the date of hearing, the Division Bench of Acting Chief Justice Ashutosh Mohunta and Justice Raj Rahul Garg also issued notice to the Secretaries of Department of Health and Family Welfare, Punjab Health Systems Corporation and Panchayati Raj Department.

The notice came on the petition filed in public interest by advocate HC Arora. He alleged that even basic medicines were not available in the 1,186 rural dispensaries functioning under the Punchayti Raj Department through zila parishads.

He submitted before the dispensaries were transferred to Panchayati Raj Department in 2005, it was decided that the Health Department would remit funds to zila parishads through the Panchayati Raj Department at the rate of Rs 7,500 for each such rural dispensary for providing basic medicines.* But, the supply of such medicines was stopped in May 2013.*

As a result, the rural dispensaries were not having even basic medicines for blood pressure and diabetes. Even paracetamol and bandages were not available. The funds being spent by the government on salaries of doctors and pharmacists were going waste in the absence of medicines, he contended.


----------



## Prometheus

Punjab is broke ..............thanx u Akali-BJP


----------



## Prometheus

drnash said:


> Typical 'shoot n scoot' strategy of Aaprards. They blame their opponents with baseless allegations and when they are losing ground they start denying that they belong to AAP!




typical BJPtard feku Bhakt ................wanna discuss wonders done by BJP in Punjab???


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> As I said I am not AAP member so I don't know about their ideolgy. And being a member of business fraternity I don't like talks against industrialists. I don't know in Modi's achievements in other states but in Punjab business is at all time low under Akali BJP rule. Akalis alone are not responsinble because Industry & Commerce portfolio is under BJP leaders.




ignore them , looks like they are getting fare share of drugs from Punjab leaders .....they are high

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Achha hai, kisi Garib ka bhala ho gaya.. Bach gaya bechara.


----------



## Prometheus

employers will be lucky enough if they get salaries even with delays .................ho gayi development ...............good job BJP-Akalis


----------



## Prometheus

@jha u recognize this guy ...............ur Jaitley defeated him 







another shining example of good governance ...................all this in todays newspaper ....xD


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.rediff.com/business/repo...-modi-govt-six-biggest-strengths/20141125.htm


----------



## Prometheus

@Sidak ....did ya saw any truck filled with notes coming to punjab from feku???


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> @Sidak ....did ya saw any truck filled with notes coming to punjab from feku???
> View attachment 158786



Bai, jis ghar nasha vaad jawaye, jinna marzi paise bhej do kuj nahi hona. Waise bhi, whatever these Idiots Baap-Beta said was election gimmick.

Trust me, I want Punjab and UP to be free from these Baap-Beta Sarkar.


----------



## drnash

Prometheus said:


> typical BJPtard feku Bhakt ................wanna discuss wonders done by BJP in Punjab???



Ek Aaptard ko thappad maara to doosre aaptard ka g**nd kyo jal raha hai? 
Come, try to prove that retail petrol prices are higher now by 7 Rs when compared to Sept 2011 prices as claimed by your fellow aaptard. Till you do that all your empty rhetorics will only reinforce the popular Aaptard stereotype

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

drnash said:


> Ek Aaptard ko thappad maara to doosre aaptard ka g**nd kyo jal raha hai?
> Come, try to prove that retail petrol prices are higher now by 7 Rs when compared to Sept 2011 prices as claimed by your fellow aaptard. Till you do that all your empty rhetorics will only reinforce the popular Aaptard stereotype




typical Bhakt ........go do namo namo ........

reported for vulgar post


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bai, jis ghar nasha vaad jawaye, jinna marzi paise bhej do kuj nahi hona. Waise bhi, whatever these Idiots Baap-Beta said was election gimmick.
> 
> Trust me, I want Punjab and UP to be free from these Baap-Beta Sarkar.




well they said such stuff when MODU was sharing stage with them .

btw ....MoDU hates dynasty in politics , so he kisses and hugs Badals ............there is NO double standards in MODU talk .........correct??

day before yesterday , Newspapers were giving very good news about BJP ministers of Punjab ......clearly telling Akali-BJP in Punjab same same


----------



## Parul

Bai, jay tenu trolling karni hai, the kissi hor nu lab ley. 



Prometheus said:


> well they said such stuff when MODU was sharing stage with them .
> 
> btw ....MoDU hates dynasty in politics , so he kisses and hugs Badals ............there is NO double standards in MODU talk .........correct??
> 
> day before yesterday , Newspapers were giving very good news about BJP ministers of Punjab ......clearly telling Akali-BJP in Punjab same same



BJP and Akalis are in Power in Punjab, both are responsible for Plight of Punjab along with the People of Punjab. One can't put blame only on Akalis and show others good.


----------



## Ammyy

Prometheus said:


> well they said such stuff when MODU was sharing stage with them .
> 
> btw ....MoDU hates dynasty in politics , so he kisses and hugs Badals ............there is NO double standards in MODU talk .........correct??
> 
> day before yesterday , Newspapers were giving very good news about BJP ministers of Punjab ......clearly telling Akali-BJP in Punjab same same



Just like Maharastra they will side line Akali in Punjab because Akali is about ot wipe out from Punjab.


----------



## Parul

Ammyy said:


> Just like Maharastra they will side line Akali in Punjab because Akali is about ot wipe out from Punjab.



BJP had base/Presence in Maharashtra, but not in Punjab. Comparing these states is like comparing apples with oranges. 

In future, AAP is going to get stronger in Punjab, as people are pissed at Akalis, BJP and Congress.

BJP should part away from Akalis in Punjab and has to start everything from scratch to build it's base in Punjab.


----------



## TejasMk3

Jamiat holds Kolkata hostage, President Pranab Mukherjee forced to change route - The Times of India


----------



## drnash

Prometheus said:


> typical Bhakt ........go do namo namo ........
> 
> reported for vulgar post


Cry baby... cry! You never know, you can head AAP sometime soon. A bit of practice will come handy 

Btw, you still haven't proven your fellow aaptard's claim on retail petrol prices


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## mehboobkz

Under UPA, Muslims lagged behind others in education

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bai, jay tenu trolling karni hai, the kissi hor nu lab ley.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP and Akalis are in Power in Punjab, both are responsible for Plight of Punjab along with the People of Punjab. One can't put blame only on Akalis and show others good.




then pick up a broom and become member of AAP punjab


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> then pick up a broom and become member of AAP punjab


 Bai, I live in Delhi, a Hardcover NaMo supporter - only support BJP because of him. Neither, I am citizen of India. Therefore, I can't become member of AAP Punjab. Though any given day, I am willing to pick Broom to clean Punjab and beat Badals with it.


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bai, I live in Delhi, a Hardcover NaMo supporter - only support BJP because of him. Neither, I am citizen of India. Therefore, I can't become member of AAP Punjab. Though any given day, I am willing to pick Broom to clean Punjab and beat Badals with it.


BADAL plus BJP from Punjab


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> BADAL plus BJP from Punjab



Bai, Punjab di betterment laye, I willing to Support any party and kick others.


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bai, Punjab di betterment laye, I willing to Support any party and kick others.


that means AAP

Sidak is also AAPtard .................look at this bhakts


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> and BJP will creat jobs for 80 lakh unemployed people of punjab by making people like joshi minister in punjab????



Prometheus(right now in AAP mode) You are a Akali supporter not me. I only support BJP through Telugu Desam Party.


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> that means AAP
> 
> Sidak is also AAPtard .................look at this bhakts



I'm not AAPtard, Modi Bhagat or Congressi Bhagat. I will support any political party which in reality is willing to work towards the betterment of India.


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> Prometheus(right now in AAP mode) You are a Akali supporter not me. I only support BJP through Telugu Desam Party.




lol...........now when some one shows true picture of good governance of BJP in Punjab ............Bhakts quickly says ........"Main Feku ka BHAKT nahi hun" ..........

hard to digest "Good Governance" ???

Plz dont tag me in ur posts ......u wont get anything from me mate..................no matter how bad u can say about AAP ........they will still turn out saint when campared to BJP in Punjab ....


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> I'm not AAPtard, Modi Bhagat or Congressi Bhagat. I will support any political party which in reality is willing to work towards the betterment of India.




no ...u are a AAPtard .........I am reporting u to Bajrang dal


----------



## INDIC

Prometheus said:


> lol...........now when some one shows true picture of good governance of BJP in Punjab ............Bhakts quickly says ........"Main Feku ka BHAKT nahi hun" ..........
> 
> hard to digest "Good Governance" ???
> 
> Plz dont tag me in ur posts ......u wont get anything from me mate..................no matter how bad u can say about AAP ........they will still turn out saint when campared to BJP in Punjab ....



56 seats Akali, 12 seats BJP in Punjab Assembly. How come you blame everything on the BJP.


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> lol...........now when some one shows true picture of good governance of BJP in Punjab ............Bhakts quickly says ........"Main Feku ka BHAKT nahi hun" ..........
> 
> hard to digest "Good Governance" ???
> 
> Plz dont tag me in ur posts ......u wont get anything from me mate..................no matter how bad u can say about *AAP* ........they will still turn out saint when campared to BJP in Punjab ....



The day AK - 49 formed government with Support of Congress, he lost my respect. Bachi Kuchi he lost when the quitter quit the government within 49 days and ran from responsibility. 

Even though some good people have joined AAP Punjab, I'm still Sceptical about them. They should be given the change to form government in Punjab, as Punjab can't get worse even if they'll ran from there in 49 days. Punjab nu revolution chai di, AAP de wass di gaal nahi eh. Punjab da Wahe Guru Rakha.


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> no ...u are a AAPtard .........I am reporting u to *Bajrang dal*



Do it Asap. Enna, Jiddaan toh meri Jutti vi naee dardi.


----------



## Prometheus

INDIC said:


> 56 seats Akali, 12 seats BJP in Punjab Assembly. How come you blame everything on the BJP.




have u checked how many seats BJP had last time???? and how many ministers BJP have ????

u enjoy power for 8 years and abuse it for personal gains and then say we are small part of govt .........its just amazing mate.

BJp cant skip to take responsiblity for misrable condition of Punjab


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> The day AK - 49 formed government with Support of Congress, he lost my respect. Bachi Kuchi he lost when the quitter quit the government within 49 days and ran from responsibility.
> 
> Even though some good people have joined AAP Punjab, I'm still Sceptical about them. They should be given the change to form government in Punjab, as Punjab can't get worse even if they'll ran from there in 49 days. Punjab nu revolution chai di, AAP de wass di gaal nahi eh. Punjab da Wahe Guru Rakha.





hhmmmm.....so how did Maharastra govt passed his confidence motion ??? by taking support of Naturally corrupt party .

Punjab will turn Bihar , if stupid peoples are kept in power for long


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> hhmmmm.....so how did Maharastra govt passed his confidence motion ??? by taking support of Naturally corrupt party .
> 
> *Punjab will turn Bihar ,* if stupid peoples are kept in power for long



Err - this is how politics work. BJP never said - _Main Apne Bachho Ki Kasam Khata noon, Na Congress Ka Saath Leangay, Na Hi Kissi Ka Saath Leangay. _AK-49 and his party was meant to be the Party with difference, not like Congress, BJP, SAD or others. 

It has already become Bihar, if not worse. _Who voted these people in Punjab? Punjabi's or Biharis? Along with Political Parties, blame equally lies on People of Punjab for the Plight of Punjab._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

ममता जी ने कुछ दिन पहले पूछा था की अमित साह कौन है? ममता जी आओ और कलकत्ता की रैली में देख लो,और सुन लो "मैं हु अमित साह" बीजेपी का कार्यकर्ता हूँ "मैं हु अमित साह" हा हा हा अदभुद जबाब ममता को मिला साह जी से!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Ye lo fake voter saley, Ab samjhe kaun fraud votes banwata hai?? 

Delhi polls: EC enquiry into Kejriwal’s 3 voter IDs - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Sidak said:


> Ye lo fake voter saley, Ab samjhe kaun fraud votes banwata hai??
> 
> Delhi polls: EC enquiry into Kejriwal’s 3 voter IDs - Hindustan Times



AAP propganda that that EC identified 3 lakh fake voters in Varanasi turned out to be fake ! Kejriwal is fAKe !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drnash

IndoCarib said:


> AAP propganda that that EC identified 3 lakh fake voters in Varanasi turned out to be fake ! Kejriwal is fAKe !!



Kejriwal is a LIAR. A habitual and cunning LIAR. Period.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sidak said:


> The day AK - 49 formed government with Support of Congress, he lost my respect. Bachi Kuchi he lost when the quitter quit the government within 49 days and ran from responsibility.
> 
> Even though some good people have joined AAP Punjab, I'm still Sceptical about them. They should be given the change to form government in Punjab, as Punjab can't get worse even if they'll ran from there in 49 days. Punjab nu revolution chai di, AAP de wass di gaal nahi eh. Punjab da Wahe Guru Rakha.



I hope that you also lost respect for BJP and Modi after BJP formed government with the support of NCP(Naturally Corrupt party)...


----------



## Prometheus

The_Showstopper said:


> I hope that you also lost respect for BJP and Modi after BJP formed government with the support of NCP(Naturally Corrupt party)...




shooooo ............do not wake the bhakts ...from the delusional world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

AAP being serious about Black money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> AAP being serious about Black money.




bahut bahut mubaraka tuhanu .

now go search Anil Joshi and wealth


----------



## HAARP

ache din of uturn sarkar *Delhi: Rs. 1.5cr stolen, guard killed in ATM heist*


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> bahut bahut mubaraka tuhanu .
> 
> now go search Anil Joshi and wealth


why should I? I saw how serious he was about black money, the one who joined TMC in the protest but after that took school kids for a tour instead of joining the debate on black money in the house.


----------



## IndoCarib

HAARP said:


> ache din of *uturn sarkar* *Delhi: Rs. 1.5cr stolen, guard killed in ATM heist*


 
If by *uturn sarkar* you meant BJP, it is not in power yet in Delhi. If you are talking about AAP, neither is it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAARP

IndoCarib said:


> If by *uturn sarkar* you meant BJP, it is not in power yet in Delhi. If you are talking about AAP, neither is it



u r either fooling me or urself delhi is under president's rule which means the central government is running the show


----------



## IndoCarib

HAARP said:


> u r either fooling me or urself delhi is under president's rule which means the central government is running the show


 
Governer rule means BJP rule ? And what is the connection between a theft at a ATM and central govt ? Do you think there woudnt be any theft in Delhi if AAP was in power ? How retarded are you guys !??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAARP

IndoCarib said:


> Governer rule means BJP rule ? And what is the connection between a theft at a ATM and central govt ? Do you think there woudnt be any theft in Delhi if AAP was in power ? How retarded are you guys !??



everyone who oppose modi is aaptard?


----------



## IndoCarib

HAARP said:


> everyone who oppose modi is aaptard?


 
now i didnt say that ! do you think you are !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

HAARP said:


> everyone who oppose modi is aaptard?


nope .. but you can keep on harping about it.


----------



## Jason bourne

HAARP said:


> everyone who oppose modi is aaptard?



Every bad thing happen is due to modi sarkar ?


----------



## drnash

HAARP said:


> everyone who oppose modi is aaptard?



Not anyone who opposes Modi is a retard/AAPtard, but someone who attributes a President/Governor's rule to the Central government isnt particularly intelligent. Specially when neither the President, nor the Governor were either the members/sympathesisers of the ruling party at any point in time, nor were they elected/appointed with the support of the ruling party.


----------



## drnash

The law and order situation in a state is not judged based on one isolated incident unless in 'rarest of rare' situations. It is judged based on the number of crimes in the state during different years and based on the number of crimes in the surrounding states in the same period.


----------



## Soumitra

Shiv Sena climbs down, to join BJP govt in state - The Times of India

Ab aaya oonth pahad ke neeche

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> Shiv Sena climbs down, to join BJP govt in state - The Times of India
> 
> Ab aaya oonth pahad ke neeche





महाराष्ट्र - बीजेपी और शिवसेना के बीच समजौता शिवसेना को 10 मंत्री पद


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Minister uses abusive language during Delhi campaign.
Minister Uses Expletive During Delhi Campaign, Then Justifies it

This bad mouthing sadhvi is showing her grumble inclination.
 Aren't sadhus supposed to be more compose and patient ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> why should I? I saw how serious he was about black money, the one who joined TMC in the protest but after that took school kids for a tour instead of joining the debate on black money in the house.




typical Bhakt ........they dont wanna do anything else except namo namo


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Minister uses abusive language during Delhi campaign.
> Minister Uses Expletive During Delhi Campaign, Then Justifies it
> 
> This bad mouthing sadhvi is showing her grumble inclination.
> Aren't sadhus supposed to be more compose and patient ?




she is a Namo Bhakt .......they cant do anything wrong ....handpicked by lord Feku

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Prometheus said:


> she is a Namo Bhakt .......they cant do anything wrong ....handpicked by lord Feku



Can we have reasonable discussions without having to use
AAPtard,
Bhakt,
Feku etc?

This thread is becoming more cluttered with name calling and nitpicking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

The amount of money AAP is pumping into Delhi election is mindboggling.

From where are they getting this much amount of funding? Who is financing them? 

In past they have accepted funding from NGO's directly connected with foreign intelligence agencies and missionaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

*India Today* ‏@IndiaToday  8m8 minutes ago
Between the ditch and the demon, who would you choose? @AmitShahOffice #Didi Illustration: @rprasad66


----------



## Echo_419

anonymus said:


> The amount of money AAP is pumping into Delhi election is mindboggling.
> 
> From where are they getting this much amount of funding? Who is financing them?
> 
> In past they have accepted funding from NGO's directly connected with foreign intelligence agencies and missionaries.



Just saw their ads in Delhi Metro while traveling they are spending big in Delhi


----------



## fsayed

*Politics*
You are here - Home » Metro » Delhi » *Politics*

*Defamation case against BJP will: Kejriwal*
PTI | Dec 2, 2014, 02.20PM IST
160























Arvind Kejriwal



Share photos
*New Delhi,* 

Delhi Chief Minister and the common man party (you) leader Arvind Kejriwal said that his party would be the case of criminal defamation against BJP. BJP on Monday, 'you' the serious charges of funding.Kejriwal alleged that 'you' BJP threat to people's donations. He challenged the BJP and the Congress by two parties show the public the list of donations. Kejriwal Tuesday considerable media looked angry. "The media took our funding arbitrary and unfounded allegations of BJP showed well. We have filed a case of criminal defamation against BJP. Will the media coverage of the same.? ""You said the first time the leader of a party is trying transparent funding, making public the names of those who subscribe and BJP's threat to our donors.




BJP MP Ramesh Bidhudi lunch on Monday alleged that Kejriwal are misleading people by collecting funds. He also said that Kejriwal, who did not speak of transparency in Mumbai, according to which 20 thousand 200 people paid per plate dinner, who they are.Bidhudi, Delhi BJP General Secretary Ashish Sood and Ashwani Upadhyay The party also alleged that the common man in Delhi metro and bus shelters on the banners and billboards are being made, the money through hawala coming from Pakistan and Arab countries. Ashish Sood Kejriwal alleged that the government has 49 days to do so, hit the jackpot of Mammon, and he spent millions of Delhi bus shelters, subway ads is bridging sites. Ashish Sood said on ads The money came in layman party luncheon parties before money is spent. These leaders have also questioned Kabir NGOs and the Ford Foundation. Kabir leaders alleged that the registration of NGOs in 2007, but 44 million joined the organization in 2007 by the Ford Foundation.


----------



## anonymus

Echo_419 said:


> Just saw their ads in Delhi Metro while traveling they are spending big in Delhi




I only see AAP ads on billboards these days, apart from back-to-back coverage on FM radio. How come they have more money than BJP and Congress?


----------



## Prometheus

anonymus said:


> The amount of money AAP is pumping into Delhi election is mindboggling.
> 
> From where are they getting this much amount of funding? Who is financing them?
> 
> In past they have accepted funding from NGO's directly connected with foreign intelligence agencies and missionaries.




ever heard of Punjabis living abroad???? ....jinne Punjab vich punjabi hun , uhne he bahar hun ................and they are rich as hell .

AAP got backing by World Sikh Organisation along with many other punjabi organisation. They are providing with money and man power for AAP .......

good luck ....in labeling those organisations as anti-Indian and working for foreign countries .......because thats what is taught to Bhakts in School of Fekunomics


----------



## Prometheus

indiatester said:


> Can we have reasonable discussions without having to use
> AAPtard,
> Bhakt,
> Feku etc?
> 
> This thread is becoming more cluttered with name calling and nitpicking.




yeah sure mate ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

BJP is full of Saints .......................and bigger saints are given minister ship by Lord MODU himself ...............

here is another saint in news today 

Minister Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti Must be Fired for Hate Speech, Says Opposition: 10 Developments


----------



## Prometheus

any BHAKT cares to shed his or her views ......why this BJP leader has such a wonderful views????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> any BHAKT cares to shed his or her views ......why this BJP leader has such a wonderful views????


 
she has apologised in both the houses of parliament. Hopefully some action will be taken. Nobody is condoning her speach. And we are Bhakts of India, not any person, unlike you !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> any BHAKT cares to shed his or her views ......why this BJP leader has such a wonderful views????



She has apologised in both houses of parliment & perhaps we should keep this debate civil by avoiding name calling 
We are of the sane country after all


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Prometheus said:


> BJP is full of Saints .......................and bigger saints are given minister ship by Lord MODU himself ...............
> 
> here is another saint in news today
> 
> Minister Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti Must be Fired for Hate Speech, Says Opposition: 10 Developments



OMG ...this is TERRIBLE NEWS. 

Clearly this establishes BJP is EVIL. ......... we must all vote for CONgress or AAP or Akali dal.....happy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

SanjeevaniButi said:


> OMG ...this is TERRIBLE NEWS.
> 
> Clearly this establishes BJP is EVIL. ......... we must all vote for CONgress or AAP or Akali dal.....happy ?


yes .....Vote for Badals


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> She has apologised in both houses of parliment & perhaps we should keep this debate civil by avoiding name calling
> We are of the sane country after all




yup........lets curse a particular community on the stage .....and then say sorry ..........all is good ......doesnot matter if it result in any kind of violence .....she said sorry nah ....now lets not find her guilty of raising communal hatred.....after all she said sorry nah ....xD

why make a mentally retarded person minister????


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> she has apologised in both the houses of parliament. Hopefully some action will be taken. Nobody is condoning her speach. And we are Bhakts of India, not any person, unlike you !








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=677228202375818





if u are Bhakt of India ...........u will speak against double face of modi ...............u will speak against stupid friends of his .................but nahhhhhhhhh......he is Lord Modi ............he will bring achhe din .....he cant do anything wrong .

modi ji hates dynastic politics ............thats why some dynastic politicians are his close buddies ....even ministers........

Bhakts are too blind to see double standards of modi


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=677228202375818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u are Bhakt of India ...........u will speak against double face of modi ...............u will speak against stupid friends of his .................but nahhhhhhhhh......he is Lord Modi ............he will bring achhe din .....he cant do anything wrong .
> 
> modi ji hates dynastic politics ............thats why some dynastic politicians are his close buddies ....even ministers........
> 
> Bhakts are too blind to see double standards of modi



I also don't like Badals But Mr Modi is very capable man who can deliver please don't compare him with Badals & the video wrongly states 'Pyaag or Tamaatar ke benna dal ban rahi hai' Inflation has gone down under this Govt


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> I also don't like Badals But Mr Modi is very capable man who can deliver please don't compare him with Badals & the video wrongly states 'Pyaag or Tamaatar ke benna dal ban rahi hai' Inflation has gone down under this Govt




this video is made by a famous comedian of Punjab .....not me .........
regarding inflation .......god bless amerika for its shale oil production which drove oil prices down by over 30 % ........I hardly see what Modi have to do with lowering of petrol prices.

also ....where are the trucks filled with money that Feku from Gujarat and feku from Lambi talked about???


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=677228202375818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u are Bhakt of India ...........u will speak against double face of modi ...............u will speak against stupid friends of his .................but nahhhhhhhhh......he is Lord Modi ............he will bring achhe din .....he cant do anything wrong .
> 
> modi ji hates dynastic politics ............thats why some dynastic politicians are his close buddies ....even ministers........
> 
> Bhakts are too blind to see double standards of modi


 
I will speak against the double face of Modi is there is one. So far things are going fine. He is a politician and he will have to make promises and not fulfil all of them. Modi is much much better than any leader India has seen in the recent past. BTW, when will you speak against the double face of AK ?


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> she has apologised in both the houses of parliament. Hopefully some action will be taken. Nobody is condoning her speach. And we are Bhakts of India, not any person, unlike you !



Oh So an apology will suffice for a hate speech. Hope your reaction would be the same had a Non-Sanghi made a similar speech against the majority community. This woman should be dismissed and booked for this hate speech and possibly parcel her off to Indian ocean...


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh So an apology will suffice for a hate speech. Hope your reaction would be the same had a Non-Sanghi made a similar speech against the majority community. This woman should be dismissed and booked for this hate speech and possibly parcel her off to Indian ocean...


 
There will be some action. She will be punsihed. We hope so


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> I will speak against the double face of Modi is there is one. So far things are going fine. He is a politician and he will have to make promises and not fulfil all of them. Modi is much much better than any leader India has seen in the recent past. BTW, when will you speak against the double face of AK ?




kejru is a kid in politics................whatever he does or says is none of my concern 

BTW .....why congrees named a booklet "6 mahine paar , abki baar u-turn sarkaar"??
maybe because Modi took title of U-Turn from kejru


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> kejru is a kid in politics................whatever he does or says is none of my concern
> 
> *BTW .....why congrees named a booklet "6 mahine paar , abki baar u-turn sarkaar"??*
> maybe because Modi took title of U-Turn from kejru


 
so now you are wearing Congress hat ? Do you really need explaination for that ? Are you that naive ??


----------



## Juggernautjatt

IndoCarib said:


> she has apologised in both the houses of parliament. Hopefully some action will be taken. Nobody is condoning her speach. And we are Bhakts of India, not any person, unlike you !


She hasn't apologised. She just expressed regret in parliament over her remarks. Infact she later said everyone in India are sons of Ram.
Muslims, Christians sons of Ram, those who don't believe it should leave India: BJP minister - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Juggernautjatt said:


> She hasn't apologised. She just expressed regret in parliament over her remarks. Infact she later said everyone in India are sons of Ram.
> Muslims, Christians sons of Ram, those who don't believe it should leave India: BJP minister - IBNLive


 
Go look up the meaning of 'regret' in dictionary. The term used for AAP fans is beginning to make sense now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

IndoCarib said:


> Go look up the meaning of 'regret' in dictionary. The term used for AAP fans is beginning to make sense now.


Their is a lot of difference between apology & regret in political statements. The definition of the the word apology includes an admission of error or wrongdoing on one's part. Regret merely expresses a desire that the event had not happened, without any acceptance of wrongdoing on one's part.
Understanding depth of political pronouncement is not easy when you follow some institution blindly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Prometheus said:


> yes .....Vote for Badals



Shameless liar. We all know you are a CONgress E-NEGRA agent who double up as an AAPtard when its convenient. Spare me your BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Shameless liar. We all know you are a CONgress E-NEGRA agent who double up as an AAPtard when its convenient. Spare me your BS.




no need of replying i guess ............a poor Bhakt got banned ....he was a good defender of his lord feku

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Juggernautjatt said:


> Their is a lot of difference between apology & regret in political statements. The definition of the the word apology includes an admission of error or wrongdoing on one's part. Regret merely expresses a desire that the event had not happened, without any acceptance of wrongdoing on one's part.
> Understanding depth of political pronouncement is not easy when you follow some institution blindly.


 
If she hasnt apologised already, she will be made to. Perhaps even removed from her post. We would like her to punished in some way


----------



## Krate M

I think if modi wants to show these idiots their place, now is the time. She needs to be put in her place. 
Having said that, I think @Prometheus needs to tone down the name calling.


----------



## jha

BJP needs to grow a spine and defend a "dalit", sadhvi. A woman coming from extr emely backward class deserves leniency. Far worse words have been used by leaders from other parties. But they don't make headlines. Just because she is dalit, everyone becomes bold and starts attacking her.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> BJP needs to grow a spine and defend a "dalit", sadhvi. A woman coming from extr emely backward class deserves leniency. Far worse words have been used by leaders from other parties. But they don't make headlines. Just because she is dalit, everyone becomes bold and starts attacking her.




 jayanti natrajan may join BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> jayanti natrajan may join BJP



Don't think she brings much votes with her. Plus modi had mocked her in elections campaign. But she may have many secret stories which can hasten " Congress mukta Bharat ".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Hashim Ansari the oldest litigant representing Muslims in the Ayodhya Janmabhoomi case annouced that he will not fight the case anymore http://hindi.news24online.com/रामलला-को-आज़ाद-करने-के-लि/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

Jason bourne said:


> jayanti natrajan may join BJP


Wasn't she the one who imposed the "environment tax"
Why is she joining BJP after they made her such a target?
Why is BJP taking her when they said she was corrupt.

Politicians are sick.


----------



## fsayed

*PM Modi has raised expectations to dizzying heights without a strategy to show*
December 3, 2014, 5:50 AM IST TK Arun in Cursor *|* Companies, Economy, Edit Page, Finance, India,Markets, Times View *|* 
30
To build up great expectations is a good strategy, in the run-up to an election. It helps you get elected. But there is the evident downside: you have to live up to them. So far, the Modi government has done precious little to meet elevated expectations. Modi himself has raised expectations further, building up a personality cult in the process.

Investment remains stalled. Fixed capital formation as a proportion of GDP is down to 28.5% of GDP in the second quarter, a far cry from the low 30s of the days of heady growth. Without reviving investment, growth cannot regain momentum. The RBI says excess capacity in consumer and capital goods makes it difficult for these sectors to lead an investment resurgence. Infrastructure must take centre-stage.

Policy in the power sector remains amess. Around 50,000 MW of installed capacity lies idle, because of shortage of coal or gas. Instead of creating afunctional market for coal, policy is creating an extremely skewed playing ground. Some players can buy coal from the state monopoly, Coal India Ltd (CIL), at a subsidised price.

Some others — state-owned companies and cronies confident enough of getting quality coal on easy terms from the government to bid aggressively low tariffs for power projects —can have captive mines. Some can buy pricey coal from electronic auctions of CIL, or compete in the proposed auctions for captive mines. And some have to depend on costly imported coal.

And they are all expected to compete in the market for power or power-intensive steel, aluminium or cement. All this is designed to discourage, not incentivise, investment in power or other industries that use a lot of power. The Modi government’s policy interventions in coal reinstate the government as arbiter of industrial destinies, instead of leaving the field open to enterprise and innovation.

The government is also reported to be thinking of asking for upfront payment of a share of the net present value of the coal contained in a mine in the proposed auctions. We do not do this in the case of oil and gas, where developers of gas or oil fields bid on how large a proportion of the revenue they would share with the government.

How expensive will power become if the coal used to produce it has to incorporate an element of the capitalised value of the mine from which it has been extracted. This is silly, not business-friendly and will eat into the competitiveness of the Indian economy.

*OPEN UP THE MINES*

India needs competitive, uniform pricing of coal for all end-users. Coal India subsidiaries must be made autonomous companies that compete. The coal sector must be opened up to professional miners, who observe the highest safety standards and also have the expertise to dig deep underground, instead of just scratching below the surface as Coal India and the present lot of captive miners do. The government must explain what holds its hand in this regard.

The Indian economy needs to replace its rickety indirect tax system with a goods and services tax (GST). This calls for not just sense, but also accommodation of the Opposition. The BJP stalled GST for 10 years when it was in the Opposition. If it now wants all Opposition-led state governments and the Rajya Sabha majority to cooperate on GST, it must show the Opposition some respect.

Nor must such accommodation be aflash in the pan. It must derive from alarger respect for a democratic polity. This means eschewing rants against Muslims and export of meat by ministers and Sangh Parivar leaders and adherence to the values of democratic equality guaranteed by the Constitution.

If this is hard, harder still is the task in mobilising investible funds out of the Budget while staying committed to fiscal restraint. Out of the total expenditure of some 14% of GDP, 2% of GDP goes on subsidies. Fertiliser and food subsidy eats up.`200,000 crore of the Centre. Irrigation and power account for similar levels of subsidy at the state level.

These subsidies are grossly inefficient, create shortage of fertiliser, induce overuse of water leading to salinity of the soil, and result in an artificially low price that gives Indian farmers the illusion that they are globally competitive and are prevented from cornering a larger share of the export market only because of a ban on exports.

*USE ORATORY HERE*

The challenge is to withdraw these subsidies and use them for investment in various kinds of rural and other commodity storage, freight and export infrastructure while removing export bans on farm produce. As Africa and other parts of the developing world prosper, the demand for food will rise and Indian farmers must be empowered to take advantage of this opportunity at home and abroad. Investment, rather than subsidy, will empower them.

Such a radical change cannot be accomplished without skillful political management. This is where Modi has to deploy his considerable skill at political communication.

*Post Sukma Maoist attack, call for Raman Singh’s ouster grows louder within BJP*
By BHAVNA VIJ AURORA, ET Bureau | 3 Dec, 2014, 10.20AM IST
29 comments |Post a Comment
NEW DELHI: Chhattisgarh CM Raman Singh is under fire for repeated Maoist attacks in his state, with a growing demand for his ouster from even within BJP. BJP president Amit Shah is scheduled to visit Raipur on December 10 to meet party MLAs and seek their views. "There might not be any developments in the next few weeks, but a message will certainly be delivered to the CM," a senior BJP leader said.

Congress, too, demanded dismissal of his government in Lok Sabha on Tuesday in the w .. 

Read more at:
Post Sukma Maoist attack, call for Raman Singh’s ouster grows louder within BJP - The Economic Times


----------



## SUDIP

Juggernautjatt said:


> Minister uses abusive language during Delhi campaign.
> Minister Uses Expletive During Delhi Campaign, Then Justifies it
> 
> This bad mouthing sadhvi is showing her grumble inclination.
> Aren't sadhus supposed to be more compose and patient ?



This also appiled to all faqeer, faggots nizams and all evangelist in the country. The truth is that people here in india is most tolerant when it comes to religion thats why the so called secular, liberal intelectual and leftist jholawala in our country can sell their crap to the common man through the dork media.

And here people means every one knows who are the people of india. No matter how hard the sikular try a completely different ideology is prevailing across the whole young generation as well as the coming one, majority of them dont want to be called as sickular anymore..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

BJP-CAG की अधूरी-लीक्ड रिपोर्ट दिखा दिख कर सत्ता मे आई-और अब इसे ही दर किनार करने मे लगी है!











12.33 PM

Rajya Sabha adjourned till 2 pm after uproar over Sadhvi Niranjna's abusive remarks


Read more at: India Today - Breaking News from India, World, Business and Politics

*India Today* ‏@IndiaToday  44s44 seconds ago
A criminal prosecution must be started against Niranjna Jyoti,but why is the PM silent:CPM's Brinda Karat. NewsFlash: http://goo.gl/vH4mnO

*Hindustan Times* ‏@htTweets  13s14 seconds ago
Oppn targets PM #Modi over minister #NiranjanJyoti's hate speech, ruckus in Parliament again http://read.ht/lhs





*India Today* ‏@IndiaToday  2m2 minutes ago
Kiss of love in #Maharashtra politics: P Narasimha | @Dev_Fadnavis #UddhavThackeray | http://bit.ly/1vLC5ns @DailyO_






0 replies0 retweets0 favorites
Reply
Retweet
Favorite
More


----------



## Prometheus

Krate M said:


> I think if modi wants to show these idiots their place, now is the time. She needs to be put in her place.
> Having said that, I think @Prometheus needs to tone down the name calling.


ok mate .........so no bhakt feku from me .............i expect same from others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Prometheus said:


> ok mate .........so no bhakt feku from me .............i expect same from others


@Prometheus I do agree that this govt. it not all minimum government, maximum governance it promised, but expecting them to fix each and everything on a daily basis is not a fair expectation.
Constructive criticism is the need from us Indians and not name calling each other.

If the people responsible fail repeatedly or in some cases fail for critical things then they must be kicked out.

Thanks for getting rid of bhakt and feku.


----------



## fsayed

*MailToday* ‏@mail_today  5m5 minutes ago
#RahulGandhi leads #Congress protest on Govt's '#UTurns'


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Burdwan blast: Govt contradicts Amit Shah
New Delhi, December 3
Investigation into the Saradha chit fund scam has so far not revealed any terror link with Bangladesh, the Centre said today, days after the BJP had alleged such a connection.

“The investigation has so far not revealed any such transaction where money was routed to Bangladesh to fund terrorist activities,” Union Minister of State for Personnel Jitendra Singh told the Lok Sabha in a written response.

BJP chief Amit Shah had alleged that Saradha chit fund money had been used in the October 2, 2014, Bardhaman blast, which is being probed for link with the Jamaat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) terror outfit.

“Saradha chit fund money was used in the Burdwan (Bardhaman) blast. The NIA is not being allowed to probe the blast properly. Hurdles are being created. It is being done in order to save TMC leaders who are involved in the blast,” Shah had said, attacking the Trinamool Congress, at a BJP rally in Kolkata.

The Union Minister was asked whether the government has sought details of the probe into the Saradha chit fund scam after reports indicated that a part of the money was routed to Bangladesh to fund terror activities. Singh replied that government had not sought details of the probe.

To another question on whether the Saradha chief has admitted that he paid large sums to several people to influence the case in his favour, the Minister said, “The matter is under investigation.” — PTI

Burdwan blast: Govt contradicts Amit Shah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540060240360656896

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Thie will be very difficult to 'hajam' for AK and Sonia fans

PM Narendra Modi getting rock star treatment from investors | The Financial Express

With money managers pouring in a whopping USD 16.5 billion in Indian stocks, Prime Minister Narendra Modi is being treated like a rock star by investors around the world, a leading American financial daily has said.

“Investors around the world are giving Modi, and India, the rock star treatment. Money managers have poured USD 16.5 billion into Indian stocks this year, the most of any developing country tracked by the Institute of International Finance,” The Wall Street Journal has reported.

India improves rating on global corruption index | The Financial Express

India has showed some improvement in addressing corruption this year, ranking 85th among 175 countries as against 94th last year, graft watchdog Transparency International India (TII) said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540043953064914944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Saheli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540043953064914944


I don't see a problem in having a Sharia compliant fund. Its just like halal meat. No one is forcing it on you, but it is available as an option if you want.


----------



## Saheli

indiatester said:


> I don't see a problem in having a Sharia compliant fund. Its just like halal meat. No one is forcing it on you, but it is available as an option if you want.



The problem is with money from Gulf countries and the subversion of Indian state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Saheli said:


> The problem is with money from Gulf countries and the subversion of Indian state.


That money goes into the stock market and not to individuals/institutions. Ofcourse one has to ensure that these funds don't get to influence the companies. You have a point there.


----------



## IndoCarib

Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Tuesday disapproved of the controversial remarks by Union Minister Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti, saying such comments were “not acceptable” and asked party MPs to refrain from those that gave a bad name to the government and the party.

Modi disapproves of Minister Sadhvi Jyoti’s remarks - The Hindu


----------



## wolfpack

Saheli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540060240360656896


That throws the spanner in sharia compliant funds.LoL


Last updated 5 min 23 sec ago



Thursday, 4 December 2014 | 11 Safar 1436 AH



*SBI postpones launch of Shariah-compliant fund disappointing investors*


JEDDAH: ARAB NEWS

Published — Wednesday 3 December 2014

Last update 2 December 2014 12:19 am

Investors have expressed their disappointment when State Bank of India announced Monday that it was postponing the launch of the Shariah-compliant mutual fund. The bank did not give any reason for the decision.
“Investors are hereby informed that it has been decided to defer the launch of the New Fund Offer of SBI Shariah Equity Fund,” the bank said in a brief statement.
The notice, dated November 30, was signed by Dinesh Khara, MD & CEO SBI Mutual Fund. It has not mentioned when will it be launched.
The Securities and Exchange Board of India (SEBI), the financial regulator, recently allowed the government-owned SBI and three other mutual funds to launch Shariah funds.
Several groups had been lobbying for years now for interest-free Shariah compliant banking system to be allowed in India to tap into investment opportunities from the country’s 170 million Muslims.
Investors who were waiting for the launch of the Shariah-compliant MF are feeling let down. Ayaz Mohammad, an HR consultant based in Chennai, who was keen on investing, said: “I was waiting for this so much. I am disheartened that there is no reason given why it has been postponed and also no date mentioned as to when it will open.”
The decision of India’s central bank, Reserve Bank of India, to allow Shariah-compliant funds was widely seen as a major step toward ensuring financial inclusion of the country’s largest minority constituting roughly 15 percent of its population.



jha said:


> BJP needs to grow a spine and defend a "dalit", sadhvi. A woman coming from extr emely backward class deserves leniency. Far worse words have been used by leaders from other parties. But they don't make headlines. Just because she is dalit, everyone becomes bold and starts attacking her.


Totally if Bjp ever wants to integrate dalits into their fold they have to stop being apologetic to every tom dick and harry.



Prometheus said:


> any BHAKT cares to shed his or her views ......why this BJP leader has such a wonderful views????


She said the truth.What's wrong in it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shashikant

Just adopting villages won't solve problems faced by them, says Rahul Gandhi - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

shashikant said:


> Just adopting villages won't solve problems faced by them, says Rahul Gandhi - Firstpost


Is this really Congress's plan now? Launch a hate campaign against Modi/GoI? All I have seen out of them since May has been a stream of venom, they don't actually seem to be trying to do anything productive. Do they think they can be elected again based purely on diminishing the work of the GoI? This is despicable politics.



fsayed said:


> *MailToday* ‏@mail_today  5m5 minutes ago
> #RahulGandhi leads #Congress protest on Govt's '#UTurns'


How about this loser (yes he lost the elections and BADLY) STFU for a while, does some introspection and comes out with a new campaign to lure voters away from the BJP instead of this pathetic hate-poltics that is in now way constructive and indicative of a power at all costs philosophy of these parasites aka the Gandhi family.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jugad

"Nijera 34 bochhor
khamatai chhilo. Kichhu korte pareni, aar
jara korche tader bamboo diye berachhe.
Bamboo jangale hoi, ghar bari toirir kaje
lage, jane na bamboo jake tara kore she
palate path pai na" 

Can any of my bengali brothers here guess the film from which this dialogue is taken


----------



## Prometheus

wolfpack said:


> That
> 
> 
> She said the truth.What's wrong in it?



ok theek hai sir


----------



## jugad

IndoCarib said:


> Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Tuesday disapproved of the controversial remarks by Union Minister Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti, saying such comments were “not acceptable” and asked party MPs to refrain from those that gave a bad name to the government and the party.
> 
> Modi disapproves of Minister Sadhvi Jyoti’s remarks - The Hindu




This was master stroke, an issue made out of non issue to make the Congress's U turn allegations look insignificant. MSM is so into it that the U turn saga (which has some truth to it mind you!) is no where to be seen with the limelight it deserves. I'd say - politics well played BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

jugad said:


> This was master stroke, an issue made out of non issue to make the Congress's U turn allegations look insignificant. MSM is so into it that the U turn saga (which has some truth to it mind you!) is no where to be seen with the limelight it deserves. I'd say - politics well played BJP.



They will keep falling into these traps. They are yet to realize the true strength of opposing Team.

Yeh kya ho raha hai ... Bhai.. yeh kya ho raha hai..? 

Varanasi's Muslim women want Ram Mandir at Ayodhya - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

PM Modi Wants Power for Himself, I Want it For You, Says Rahul Gandhi

The question is Mr.Gandhi; who will give you power ?


----------



## fsayed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

@Prometheus you keep on asking achhe din kab aayeng? Ye lo aam aadmi ke liye acche din aa gaye






Arvind Kejriwal traveling business class to Dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> @Prometheus you keep on asking achhe din kab aayeng? Ye lo aam aadmi ke liye acche din aa gaye
> 
> View attachment 160887
> 
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal traveling business class to Dubai




*yeah next time kejru shall go like this .............. just to plzzzzz some people like the person who tagged me in his non sense post *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

Breaking news: Congress to win elections in Delhi, finally gets rahul Gandhi to put a rag on his mouth.


----------



## heisenberg

Krate M said:


> Breaking news: Congress to win elections in Delhi, finally gets rahul Gandhi to put a rag on his mouth.



how it is going in indian political corner..i am back after placement drive in college


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

heisenberg said:


> how it is going in indian political corner..i am back after placement drive in college


Kuch hua?


----------



## fsayed

*India Today* ‏@IndiaToday  3m3 minutes ago
Abusive minister is new and from a village: PM @narendramodi to Lok Sabha | India Today http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/narendra-modi-sadhvi-niranjan-jyoti-lok-sabha-abusive-minister-rahul-gandhi/1/405323.html…






0 replies0 retweets0 favorites
Reply
Retweet
Favorite
More

*ANI* ‏@ANI_news  47s47 seconds ago
*

Crores of property is lost in attacks in J&K, PM should share a blueprint of a plan to protect our jawans and ppl: Randeep Surjewala (Cong)*

*आज तक* ‏@aajtak  2m2 minutes ago
Breaking News: श्रीनगर में 90 फीट पर रोड एक और आतंकी हमला, एक आतंकी ढेर


----------



## HAARP

fsayed said:


> *Crores of property is lost in attacks in J&K, PM should share a blueprint of a plan to protect our jawans and ppl: Randeep Surjewala (Cong)*



Just like crores of money is lost by the kartoots of this Surjewala's Baap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

PM Narendra Modi and former PM Dr Manmohan Singh during an event to celebrate Navy day 2014. Very nice to see this kind of interaction between the two- you will only see this kind of thing in mature democracies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540388133641023488


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> View attachment 161139


----------



## Parul

It's good that he is raising Drug Abuse Issue. 




Prometheus said:


>



It's not only Akali-BJP or Congress to be blamed for Drug Mess in Punjab. People of Punjab are EQUALLY responsible for the mess. After all they are one whom elected them.

_At my Office, I see Singh's and Kaur's Smoking. Moreover, female's out number male's in Smoking at my office. _Sheila Dikshit Sarkar is Responsible, AK-49 Sarkar is Responsible, UPA I & II are Responsible or Modi Sarkar is Responsible for this?


----------



## anonymus

Sidak said:


> View attachment 160938




Could you explain this post?


----------



## Armstrong

Sidak said:


> It's not only Akali-BJP or Congress to be blamed for Drug Mess in Punjab. People of Punjab are EQUALLY responsible for the mess. After all they are one whom elected them.
> 
> _At my Office, I see Singh's and Kaur's Smoking. Moreover, female's out number male's in Smoking at my office. _Sheila Dikshit Sarkar is Responsible, AK-49 Sarkar is Responsible, UPA I & II are Responsible or Modi Sarkar is Responsible for this?



Abbb khabardaaar cigarette piyaa !  

Lungs kharaaab ho jain gaiiiin !


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> Abbb khabardaaar cigarette piyaa !
> 
> Lungs kharaaab ho jain gaiiiin !



Err - I don't smoke. He always shed responsibility of Drug Abuse on Punjab Government but no on the people who takes Drugs.


----------



## Armstrong

Sidak said:


> Err - I don't smoke. He always shed responsibility of Drug Abuse on Punjab Government but no on the people who takes Drugs.



Chalooo good !  

Be safe from passive smoking as well by asking the smoker to smoke outside 'cause passive smoking is just as harmful !


----------



## Parul

anonymus said:


> Could you explain this post?



He has faked this award.  Detailed Response Tomorrow.


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540842095779389442
With an opposition like this, who needs enemies.


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> Err - I don't smoke. He always shed responsibility of Drug Abuse on Punjab Government but no on the people who takes Drugs.




I do smoke but cant blame govt. For that


----------



## Iggy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1488077621474806


----------



## Parul

Armstrong said:


> Chalooo good !
> 
> Be safe from passive smoking as well by asking the smoker to smoke outside 'cause passive smoking is just as harmful !



Bai, I don't do active or passive Smoking. Appa Daru naval kam Saar late da hai.  jk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

@Sidak mate ........u should see the video first .............he is talking about ED investigation facing hurdles from Punjab govt.

ED is investigating synthetic drug made in India .........a minister had to resign recently when ED raided his his place and claiming rs 5000 crore was made by them . ...............

drugs coming across the border is one thing ..............but making it inside India is another...........like in Australia cocaine etc is very difficult to come in ...........so most common drug available is meth / ice ....which is made inside australia ...............politicians are cooking this stuff inside punjab .

govt instead of controlling the manace of drugs , encouraged it .......and made profit out of it ............who is more guilty now ????? a 12 year old kid taking drugs or a 50 year old Minister of Punjab govt?????

on top of that , there are no good rehablitation centers in punjab ............and none is coming soon ...........why??? because Govt is unable to pay even salaries to his employees .............development is far gone ........

all AAP MP is asking is a investigation by ED ( which is under central govt. and already investigating a related case) to investigate names which are poping up in drug smuggling .....punjab govt is making it difficult for ED to increase its cover of Investigation 

is it too much to ask????...........it might not end drug problem ............but it will surely stop open support by leaders to smuglers


----------



## Parul

Bai, I'm aware of Plight of Punjab. I even Support Bhagwant Maan on it. It's people of Punjab who elected Badals. You can't shed entire blame on Political Parries. Those who do Drugs are also to be blammed.

I can listed m down faults of Punjabi's. However, I believe; PDF not the right place to discuss this subject. Therfore, I'm refraining myself. Mitti Paaoo!!!

.


Prometheus said:


> @Sidak mate ........u should see the video first .............he is talking about ED investigation facing hurdles from Punjab govt.
> 
> ED is investigating synthetic drug made in India .........a minister had to resign recently when ED raided his his place and claiming rs 5000 crore was made by them . ...............
> 
> drugs coming across the border is one thing ..............but making it inside India is another...........like in Australia cocaine etc is very difficult to come in ...........so most common drug available is meth / ice ....which is made inside australia ...............politicians are cooking this stuff inside punjab .
> 
> govt instead of controlling the manace of drugs , encouraged it .......and made profit out of it ............who is more guilty now ????? a 12 year old kid taking drugs or a 50 year old Minister of Punjab govt?????
> 
> on top of that , there are no good rehablitation centers in punjab ............and none is coming soon ...........why??? because Govt is unable to pay even salaries to his employees .............development is far gone ........
> 
> all AAP MP is asking is a investigation by ED ( which is under central govt. and already investigating a related case) to investigate names which are poping up in drug smuggling .....punjab govt is making it difficult for ED to increase its cover of Investigation
> 
> is it too much to ask????...........it might not end drug problem ............but it will surely stop open support by leaders to smuglers


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bai, I'm aware of Plight of Punjab. I even Support Bhagwant Maan on it. It's people of Punjab who elected Badals. You can't shed entire blame on Political Parries. Those who do Drugs are also to be blammed.
> 
> I can listed m down faults of Punjabi's. However, I believe; PDF not the right place to discuss this subject. Therfore, I'm refraining myself. Mitti Paaoo!!!
> 
> .




this is in todays newspaper
Drug case: No bail for Akali leader Kataria


*Drug case: No bail for Akali leader Kataria*
*Tribune News Service*

*Moga, December 5*

Additional District and Sessions Judge Manju Rana has rejected the anticipatory bail plea of turncoat Akali leader and former MLA Naresh Kataria in a three-year-old case of drugs smuggling. Earlier, he was given a clean chit by the local police.


He was summoned by the court to face trial on or before October 30 this year. Instead of appearing in the court, Kataria filed an anticipatory bail plea.


The Moga police seized 11 bags of poppy husk from a Scorpio vehicle, allegedly owned by Kataria, on June 4, 2011. Sukhdev Singh, alias Sukha, of Sherpur Takhtuwala village was driving the vehicle. Kataria was reportedly sitting in the vehicle at that time, but he was let off by the police.



so ............do u expect Police to do something???


----------



## heisenberg

Krate M said:


> Kuch hua?


ho gya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

"Fenku" (for Modi) word was created by Congress and currently bring used by AAP and AAP fans.
"Bhakt" (devotee) for BJP fans word was created by Congress and currently being used by AAP fans.

Congress returned a favor.

BJP fans labelled AAP with U-turns and in return Congress used that against BJP.

KUCHH TO GADBAD HAI DAYA!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> "Fenku" (for Modi) word was created by Congress and currently bring used by AAP and AAP fans.
> "Bhakt" (devotee) for BJP fans word was created by Congress and currently being used by AAP fans.
> 
> Congress returned a favor.
> 
> BJP fans labelled AAP with U-turns and in return Congress used that against BJP.
> 
> KUCHH TO GADBAD HAI DAYA!


@Sidak bro jitni mehnat tum BJP ke liye PDF pe kar rahe ho.......... seriously you a deserve BJP ticket for delhi elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> @Sidak bro jitni mehnat tum BJP ke liye PDF pe kar rahe ho.......... seriously you a deserve BJP ticket for delhi elections



I ain't even going to vote in Delhi Elections.  You, Prometheus, etc will get AAP tickets from your Respective State.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> I ain't even going to vote in Delhi Elections.  You, Prometheus, etc will get AAP tickets from your Respective State.


OK as you wish .........but I have to wait till 2017 for elections in my state


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> OK as you wish .........but I have to wait till 2017 for elections in my state



Koi nahi, 2017 will come soon. We might support different parties, but we all have same Goal.


----------



## Jason bourne

Hahahahahama 

Jehadi didi ki fat gayi 

Ready to support bjp


Achanak kuch hua kal meeting me nahi aane vali thi aaj tarif kar rahi he


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Hahahahahama
> 
> Jehadi didi ki fat gayi
> 
> Ready to support bjp
> 
> 
> Achanak kuch hua kal meeting me nahi aane vali thi aaj tarif kar rahi he


give me the link? Aisa kya ho gaya meeting mein?


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> give me the link? Aisa kya ho gaya meeting mein?




"@aajtak: BREAKING NEWS: BJP को सशर्त समर्थन दे सकती है TMC...breaking news: ख़बरें: आज तक"

No other chanl reporting ...

Meeting to kal he  aajtak dekho wait

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

AK has lost it !

Aam Aadmi Should Also be Able to Fly Business Class, Says AAP Chief Arvind Kejriwal


----------



## Jaat Rock

@ranjeet @Sidak 
Arvind Kejriwal ji accepting Asia's most inspiring and young social change maker at World Brands Summit Dubai. A momentous occasion for India.
This event was attended by 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000786% of Asia's population

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Jaat Rock said:


> @ranjeet @Sidak
> Arvind Kejriwal ji accepting Asia's most inspiring and young social change maker at World Brands Summit Dubai. A momentous occasion for India.
> This event was attended by 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000786% of Asia's population
> View attachment 161457


Jai ho Kejri baba !!!


----------



## Jaat Rock

ranjeet said:


> Jai ho Kejri baba !!!


He traveled in Business class to Dubai for this and said that the expenses were paid by Organizers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> He traveled in Business class to Dubai for this and said that the expenses were paid by Organizers



Mere jeb mein sirf 500 rupye hai ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> Mere jeb mein sirf 500 rupye hai ji.
> 
> View attachment 161459


500 rupye toh iss Angrejan ne Kujli ko apna face dikhne ke le liye hoge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> 500 rupye toh iss Angrejan ne Kujli ko apna face dikhne ke le liye hoge



प्लेट में खाना नही चंदा दो ...हम बस चंदा लेते है!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> प्लेट में खाना नही चंदा दो ...हम बस चंदा लेते है!


Actually I think Kujliwals main reason of visiting Dubai is not this shitty award its fake...I think you know that its website registered in Mumbai and not even working properly and not look like a organization...I think i main reason is something else..
@ranjeet bhai what u think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jaat Rock said:


> Actually I think Kujliwals main reason of visiting Dubai is not this shitty award its fake...I think you know that its website registered in Mumbai and not even working properly and not look like a organization...I think i main reason is something else..
> @ranjeet bhai what u think?


Delhi mein thand nahi ho rahi khaasi start nahi ho rahi uski ... toh socha american thand mein start ho jayegi kho kho !!


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> I ain't even going to vote in Delhi Elections.  You, Prometheus, etc will get AAP tickets from your Respective State.




as a matter of fact , my family is offered ticket from AAP from punjab



Juggernautjatt said:


> OK as you wish .........but I have to wait till 2017 for elections in my state




if u wanna be part of AAP organisational structure in Punjab ..........u shall try now mate..........tickets will be given much more in advance


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> as a matter of fact , my family is offered ticket from AAP from punjab



Bai, tusi election lado main tuhade naal hain. PDF, Facebook the attey other Social Networking sites they, main tuhada prachaar karna. Bismillah Karo.


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bai, tusi election lado main tuhade naal hain. PDF, Facebook the attey other Social Networking sites they, main tuhada prachaar karna. Bismillah Karo.




i m not vehla to fight elections............i said my family is offered.............not me.........i m no body


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> i m not vehla to fight elections............i said my family is offered.............not me.........i m no body



In You - I included your Family. Punjab de seva toh wadhkay kuch nahi.


----------



## HAARP

Prometheus said:


> i m no body



Ya, we know, you are an AAM AADMI, traveling to Australia in Business Class 



Prometheus said:


> if u wanna be part of AAP organisational structure in Punjab ..........u shall try now mate..........tickets will be given much more in advance



Ya @Juggernautjatt Hurry.....offer valid only till Delhi Elections 2015, After that AAP is closing down it's shutter


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> if u wanna be part of AAP organisational structure in Punjab ..........u shall try now mate..........tickets will be given much more in advance


I was just kidding with him bro. I completed my studies not long ago & for next few years I just want to concentrate on my business engagements. But I will support them in every manner.


Sidak said:


> Bai, tusi election lado main tuhade naal hain. PDF, Facebook the attey other Social Networking sites they, main tuhada prachaar karna. Bismillah Karo.


Nah.... you also have to give us unaccounted donations for elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

HAARP said:


> Ya, we know, you are an AAM AADMI, traveling to Australia in Business Class
> 
> 
> 
> Ya @Juggernautjatt Hurry.....offer valid only till Delhi Elections 2015, After that AAP is closing down it's shutter




i dont think AAP is going any where from Punjab any time soon mate



Juggernautjatt said:


> I was just kidding with him bro. I completed my studies not long ago & for next few years I just want to concentrate on my business engagements. But I will support them in every manner.
> 
> Nah.... you also have to give us unaccounted donations for elections




yeah , @Sidak will send us money from russia ............then BJP will say "After middle east countries and USA , AAP gets funding from Rusian intelligence "



Juggernautjatt said:


> I was just kidding with him bro. I completed my studies not long ago & for next few years I just want to concentrate on my business engagements. But I will support them in every manner.
> s



any way , if any time u want to meet AAP president of Punjab , just tell me ..he is nice fella .....meets with everyone


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> yeah , @Sidak will send us money from russia ............then BJP will say "After middle east countries and USA , AAP gets funding from Rusian intelligence "


& they will blame @Sidak as commie agent sending black money as fund to AAP.





Prometheus said:


> any way , if any time u want to meet AAP president of Punjab , just tell me ..he is nice fella .....meets with everyone


No need to tell bro every politically educated Punjabi knows about his congenial nature.......anyways thanx for proffer.


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> Nah.... you also have to give us unaccounted donations for elections



Bai, I'll make Monetary Contribution too.  Just make Punjab Drugs Free. 



Juggernautjatt said:


> & they will blame @Sidak as commie agent sending black money as fund to AAP..



Punjab di bhalaye layee, Commie Agent Bhanan nu vi Tayar hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> Bai, I'll make Monetary Contribution too.  Just make Punjab Drugs Free.
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab di bhalaye layee, Commie Agent Bhanan nu vi Tayar hain.


Ok then dispatch some black money to @Prometheus & few white Russian gals to me  (Although I am sure our CM will foist some extra tax on my shipment as he did on every nice thing in state)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> Ok then dispatch some black money to @Prometheus & few white Russian gals to me  (Although I am sure our CM will foist some extra tax on my shipment as he did on every nice thing in state)



Black Money, the hai hi nahi. Appa ek number dey sarkaei mulazim haan. Kudiya Punjab CH ek to ek Ghaint ney...Appe Lab loh. Key nahi lab sakde, taan doob Kay maar Jaao.


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Black Money, the hai hi nahi. Appa ek number dey sarkaei mulazim haan. Kudiya Punjab CH ek to ek Ghaint ney...Appe Lab loh. Key nahi lab sakde, taan doob Kay maar Jaao.



all Punjabi girls are looking for NRI munde these days ...............dont u know how many girls are doing nursing to get married abroad

in fact .......even NRI ( atleast in Australia) are looking for girls who have done nursing


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> all Punjabi girls are looking for NRI munde these days ...............dont u know how many girls are doing nursing to get married abroad
> 
> in fact .......even NRI ( atleast in Australia) are looking for girls who have done nursing


I thought this NRI marriage was a dying trend in Punjab? Is it still prevalent?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> Black Money, the hai hi nahi. Appa ek number dey sarkaei mulazim haan. Kudiya Punjab CH ek to ek Ghaint ney...Appe Lab loh. Key nahi lab sakde, taan doob Kay maar Jaao.


Nowdays Punjabi kudiya & Badal government have similar mentality , both are nuisance for nice boys like me.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I thought this NRI marriage was a dying trend in Punjab? Is it still prevalent?


peaking ........ everyone is looking for a NRI ............the reason being lots of young boys went for studies abroad , mainly Australia , canada and new zealand ........and in recent years they got PR / citizenship ...........

technically , they are Punjabis in full form , just stayed for few years (like 5 or 6) abroad , with parents and other relatives in Punjab .............girl's parents look towards such kinda match ..........they are avoiding 2nd or 3rd generation NRIs .

and in Australia / new zealand ....its very easy for nurses to get registered .........nursing is in demand in Punjab .

even my home town has over 5 nursing colleges .............even when it doesnot have a decent college for BA ...............xD

fun fact ............punjab govt. took a survey of punjabi students / workers in australia (when news about attacks on Indians was going on) ...........my small home town had 12,000 boys studying in australia ...............one whole generation shifted out from my city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> peaking ........ everyone is looking for a NRI ............the reason being lots of young boys went for studies abroad , mainly Australia , canada and new zealand ........and in recent years they got PR / citizenship ...........
> 
> technically , they are Punjabis in full form , just stayed for few years (like 5 or 6) abroad , with parents and other relatives in Punjab .............girl's parents look towards such kinda match ..........they are avoiding 2nd or 3rd generation NRIs .
> 
> and in Australia / new zealand ....its very easy for nurses to get registered .........nursing is in demand in Punjab .
> 
> even my home town has over 5 nursing colleges .............even when it doesnot have a decent college for BA ...............xD
> 
> fun fact ............punjab govt. took a survey of punjabi students / workers in australia (when news about attacks on Indians was going on) ...........my small home town had 12,000 boys studying in australia ...............one whole generation shifted out from my city


Yeah this trend is picking up in Haryana too although not as on as big scale as its in Punjab.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> peaking ........ everyone is looking for a NRI ............the reason being lots of young boys went for studies abroad , mainly Australia , canada and new zealand ........and in recent years they got PR / citizenship ...........
> 
> technically , they are Punjabis in full form , just stayed for few years (like 5 or 6) abroad , with parents and other relatives in Punjab .............girl's parents look towards such kinda match ..........they are avoiding 2nd or 3rd generation NRIs .
> 
> and in Australia / new zealand ....its very easy for nurses to get registered .........nursing is in demand in Punjab .
> 
> even my home town has over 5 nursing colleges .............even when it doesnot have a decent college for BA ...............xD
> 
> fun fact ............punjab govt. took a survey of punjabi students / workers in australia (when news about attacks on Indians was going on) ...........my small home town had 12,000 boys studying in australia ...............one whole generation shifted out from my city


story is same in other cities of state as well including my city.


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> story is same in other cities of state as well including my city.




what are u doing in Punjab ??? get out


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> all Punjabi girls are looking for NRI munde these days ...............*dont u know how many girls are doing nursing to ge*t married abroad
> 
> in fact .......even NRI ( atleast in Australia) are looking for girls who have done nursing



Err - I thought Punjab was going on lines with Bihar, yeh toh walking on footstepa of Kerala. 



Juggernautjatt said:


> Nowdays Punjabi kudiya & Badal government have similar mentality , both are nuisance for nice boys like me.



Kaka, Sour Grapes!


----------



## drnash

IndoCarib said:


> AK has lost it !


 If Aam Aadmi can afford Business Class, then Business Class will be renamed 'Economy Class' and we will be having grumpy middle aged male flight stewards in the place of those good looking flight stewardesses.



Jaat Rock said:


> @ranjeet @Sidak
> Arvind Kejriwal ji accepting Asia's most inspiring and young social change maker at World Brands Summit Dubai. A momentous occasion for India.
> This event was attended by 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000786% of Asia's population
> View attachment 161457



What a shoddy event? :O Pathetic looking auditorium (!) with false ceiling falling off at many places, no proper dais, no banner in the background indicating the event-date-venue, hardly any audience etc..... It looks like some event organised in a community hall of a decade old apartment building in some suburb of Delhi. 

To come to think of it, but for Khujli's business class flight, the organisers would have got zero media coverage for this event. I wouldn't be surprised if Kejri circulated pics of he travelling jn Business class just to get some media coverage for this event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Err - Award Winning Websites Closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prajapati

drnash said:


> If Aam Aadmi can afford Business Class, then Business Class will be renamed 'Economy Class' and we will be having grumpy middle aged male flight stewards in the place of those good looking flight stewardesses.
> 
> What a shoddy event? :O Pathetic looking auditorium (!) with false ceiling falling off at many places, no proper dais, no banner in the background indicating the event-date-venue, hardly any audience etc..... It looks like some event organised in a community hall of a decade old apartment building in some suburb of Delhi.
> 
> To come to think of it, but for Khujli's business class flight, the organisers would have got zero media coverage for this event. I wouldn't be surprised if Kejri circulated pics of he travelling jn Business class just to get some media coverage for this event.



AAP new Manifesto says that Business Class will be henceforth known as "Aam Admi Class" and "Economy Class" will be know as "Cattle Class", curtsey Shashi Tharoor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

दिल्ली वालों, इस बार अगर आप, आपकी अपनी आम आदमी पार्टी को वोट दोगे, तो हम आपको मुफ्त में 3 बेडरूम अपार्टमेंट देंगे, 1 बिज़नस क्लास हवाई जहाज़ देंगे, क्यूंकी ये सब आम आदमी ही तो यूज़ करता है जी ।

पर इन सबको पाने के लिए, आपको हमें यानि AAP को चंदा देना होगा जी । कृपया ज़्यादा से ज़्यादा मात्रा में चंदा भेजें । 
~ आपका अरविंद केजरीवाल (हमारी और कोई ब्रांच नहीं है।)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## l'ingénieur

pakistan needs a modi


----------



## Soumitra

l'ingénieur said:


> pakistan needs a modi



Yeah they already have a Kejriwal in form of IK


----------



## l'ingénieur

Soumitra said:


> Yeah they already have a Kejriwal in form of IK


----------



## Parul

Soumitra said:


> Yeah they already have a Kejriwal in form of *IK*



Most of them thinks, he is the man for Pakistan & that's the problem. 



l'ingénieur said:


> pakistan needs a modi



India need's NaMo for 2 to 3 terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## l'ingénieur

Sidak said:


> Most of them thinks, he is the man for Pakistan & that's the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> India need's NaMo for 2 to 3 terms.


no no no please
you guys will get too far ahead of us


----------



## Judge

Sidak said:


> India need's NaMo for 2 to 3 terms.


Inshallah. 
We need him for 2 terms..not more, but definitely not less.

No person/party should become accustomed to power regardless of how good he/she is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

l'ingénieur said:


> no no no please
> you guys will get too far ahead of us



Both Nation's have common problem and should set each other as benchmark for progress.


----------



## Prometheus

drnash said:


> If Aam Aadmi can afford Business Class, then Business Class will be renamed 'Economy Class' and we will be having grumpy middle aged male flight stewards in the place of those good looking flight stewardesses.
> 
> 
> 
> What a shoddy event? :O Pathetic looking auditorium (!) with false ceiling falling off at many places, no proper dais, no banner in the background indicating the event-date-venue, hardly any audience etc..... It looks like some event organised in a community hall of a decade old apartment building in some suburb of Delhi.
> 
> To come to think of it, but for Khujli's business class flight, the organisers would have got zero media coverage for this event. I wouldn't be surprised if Kejri circulated pics of he travelling jn Business class just to get some media coverage for this event.




AAM ADAMI should be poor ???? by ur logic .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## l'ingénieur

Sidak said:


> Both Nation's have common problem and should set each other as benchmark for progress.


yes too bad the close minded old politicians with big egos and too much pride are still alive


----------



## Parul

Now, get ready for the AAP's version of ice bucket challenge. 


m.timesofindia.com/city/delhi/AAP-to-launch-its-version-of-ice-bucket-challenge/articleshow/45399702.cms


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> Now, get ready for the AAP's version of ice bucket challenge.
> 
> 
> m.timesofindia.com/city/delhi/AAP-to-launch-its-version-of-ice-bucket-challenge/articleshow/45399702.cms


Bhagwan bachye Delhi ko  Saare AAPtards aab sardi me ice se nahaenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> Bhagwan bachye Delhi ko  Saare AAPtards aab sardi me ice se nahaenge


Bhagwan nay bacha rakha hai. That is why he ran in 49 days. Pata nahi, bhaga na hota toh Delhi ka kya haal kar deta. 

Yeh bhi chanda manganey Kay liye kar rahe hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joeblow

Prometheus said:


> AAM ADAMI should be poor ???? by ur logic .



Nope. It means wealth is relative. If everyone had a million dollars, suddenly a million dollars wouldn't mean anything and the things you get for a million dollars would be the same as what you get now for 20 dollars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

today's newspaper .............again news about good governance ...........govt failed to obey order of High court ...........pensions of PRTC ex-employees not paid for past 4 months ..........while ministers are roaming in europe at tax payers money................

State fails to bail out PRTC



Joeblow said:


> Nope. It means wealth is relative. If everyone had a million dollars, suddenly a million dollars wouldn't mean anything and the things you get for a million dollars would be the same as what you get now for 20 dollars




have u checked his comment mate ................????


----------



## Prajapati

Prometheus said:


> AAM ADAMI should be poor ???? by ur logic .



Considering India is one of the POOREST country in the world, what do you think ? ........... our AAM Admi is Rich ?



Sidak said:


> Now, get ready for the AAP's version of ice bucket challenge.
> m.timesofindia.com/city/delhi/AAP-to-launch-its-version-of-ice-bucket-challenge/articleshow/45399702.cms



The article says "The new plan, 'I will fund honest politics challenge', will start with AAP chief *Arvind Kejriwal donating an amount to the party *and then nominating about 10 people to do the same." 

But AK is UNEMPLOYED to the best of my knowledge, so where is the money for "donation' coming from ?  

Is it a Ponzi scheme ?


----------



## Joeblow

Prometheus said:


> have u checked his comment mate ................????



Yeah but the second part of his post didn't make sense to me. Dunno that much about Indian politics so I didn't get his references. Probably shouldn't have commented


----------



## Android

Was reading bunch of articles on rise of Hindutva politics in India. I got the feeling that nation wide broadcast of Ramayan and Mahabharat on Doordarshan in late 80s and early 90s also played a big role in it although their effect on rise of hindutva is grossly underrated or even barely mentioned. What are you guys thoughts on that. @jha @Jason bourne @Soumitra and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Android said:


> Was reading bunch of articles on rise of Hindutva politics in India. I got the feeling that nation wide broadcast of Ramayan and Mahabharat on Doordarshan in late 80s and early 90s also played a big role in it although their effect on rise of hindutva is grossly underrated or even barely mentioned. What are you guys thoughts on that. @jha @Jason bourne @Soumitra and others



Oh you mean Hindutva is directly linked to Hindu social/cultural/economic Revival ? ......... really ? 

So what happens when the per capita of Hindus raise from 600 $ during that 8s - 90s to 1,500 $ today to 6,000$ ? How much "Hindutva" do you think you we will have ? 

What happens when Hindu per capital raises to 20,000 $ ? ...... Horror


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Another specimen what is condition of youth in state ruled by Akali-BJP from last 7 years.

Army begins dope tests for recruits in drug-hit Punjab


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> Bhagwan nay bacha rakha hai. That is why he ran in 49 days. Pata nahi, bhaga na hota toh Delhi ka kya haal kar deta.
> 
> Yeh bhi chanda manganey Kay liye kar rahe hai.


Saala koi mujhse Chandigarh me chanda mangne aaye AAP wala special check kat kar dunga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Android said:


> Was reading bunch of articles on rise of Hindutva politics in India. I got the feeling that nation wide broadcast of Ramayan and Mahabharat on Doordarshan in late 80s and early 90s also played a big role in it although their effect on rise of hindutva is grossly underrated or even barely mentioned. What are you guys thoughts on that. @jha @Jason bourne @Soumitra and others



I hated those man. Each arrow took like 10 minutes to explode mid air and the expression on the person aiming was unbelievable. I could never figure out why ppl liked them so much. Come to think of it I hate all soaps as well.


----------



## Prometheus

Prajapati said:


> Considering India is one of the POOREST country in the world, what do you think ? ........... our AAM Admi is Rich ?
> 
> 
> 
> The article says "The new plan, 'I will fund honest politics challenge', will start with AAP chief *Arvind Kejriwal donating an amount to the party *and then nominating about 10 people to do the same."
> 
> But AK is UNEMPLOYED to the best of my knowledge, so where is the money for "donation' coming from ?
> 
> Is it a Ponzi scheme ?




not everyone is poor ............people can afford to fly ............


----------



## Prajapati

Prometheus said:


> not everyone is poor ............people can afford to fly ............



Sure 1 % of people of India can afford to fly. 

0.01% can afford to fly Business Class  ........ I guess AK is part of that 0.01% "Aam Admi".


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> Saala koi mujhse Chandigarh me chanda mangne aaye AAP wala special check kat kar dunga



Tau, these people are Fanatic. They'll turn you blue for few minutes of fame, so that they can come in Media. Waise bhi Punjab may kafi #AAPTARDS hai. Be ware of them.

They were doing Candlelight Vigil in my area. I asked the person leading it - Have you people stopped doing Dharna? The other PAAPI wanted to pick fight with me. I further taunted them - Media toh Bulla Loh, Aap Tak ka office pass may hi hai. Publicity Millega Media may aa kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> Kaka, Sour Grapes!


I would prefer sweet lemon over of Sour grapes, kaki


----------



## Soumitra

Android said:


> Was reading bunch of articles on rise of Hindutva politics in India. I got the feeling that nation wide broadcast of Ramayan and Mahabharat on Doordarshan in late 80s and early 90s also played a big role in it although their effect on rise of hindutva is grossly underrated or even barely mentioned. What are you guys thoughts on that. @jha @Jason bourne @Soumitra and others



It could be a factor. this was the first time the people got to connect with their cultural roots in this manner. People definitely were impressed.

Actually I wholeheartedly support such endeavours. people specially the younger generation should have a link with the past. In old days there were joint families and Dadi's and Nani's would teach the story of Mahabharat / Ramayan to the kids. Nowadays the parents don't have time (and maybe even the knowledge) of this. In this way Muslims are better. Atleast with the daily recitation of the Quran they get some knowledge of their culture. Hindus don't have that.

Having said all this I don't like to look at these purely from a religious prism. The Mahabharat, Ramayan Geeta have elements of philosophy, politics, law, duty etc. Even if you dont worship Ram or Krishna as gods the message they have is equally important for all people.



indiatester said:


> I hated those man. Each arrow took like 10 minutes to explode mid air and the expression on the person aiming was unbelievable. I could never figure out why ppl liked them so much. Come to think of it I hate all soaps as well.



Hey you are comparing the technology at that time with the technology of this era. There is a world of difference.

Try seeing some old superman, batman movies. You will laugh at the special effects. And people at that time really enjoyed it. I remember as soon as Ramayan/Mahabharat used to start the streets would get empty. Not everyone had TVs so the people used to go to their neighbours place to watch these serials. My elder cousin sister learnt driving when the streets were empty at the time of mahabharat


----------



## Parul

Some of AAP friends had sacrificed Raksha Bandhan celebration and donated that money. My 2 mins of silence to them.I wonder how they would be feeling now after realizing that Kejriwal has not only spent for business class tickets but is even defending it. 






m.aamaadmiparty.org/site/news/let-us-pledge-to-make-india?main=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> Some of AAP friends had sacrificed Raksha Bandhan celebration and donated that money. My 2 mins of silence to them.I wonder how they would be feeling now after realizing that Kejriwal has not only spent for business class tickets but is even defending it.
> 
> View attachment 161806
> 
> m.aamaadmiparty.org/site/news/let-us-pledge-to-make-india?main=1


Now my hatred for AAP is at new level  MF saale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

CM of all states Meeting NaMo, Except the Seculars!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Jaat Rock said:


> Now i hatred for AAP is at new level  MF saale



Why not wait till Christmas time to see if "secular" AAP ask Indians not to give Christmas gift but done that money to AAP 



Sidak said:


> CM of all states Meeting NaMo, Except the Seculars!
> View attachment 161814
> View attachment 161815
> View attachment 161816



Two of the *Women CM's are from BJP.* Now that is something to be proud of. 

Gujarat & Rajasthan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> not everyone is poor ............people can afford to fly ............


Just ignore bro...you are interacting with illogical followers. They have problem with everyone who flies business class from other political parties. They feel delighted only when their own super duper honest leader flies in luxurious business jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Juggernautjatt said:


> Just ignore bro...you are interacting with illogical followers. They have problem with everyone who flies business class from other political parties. They feel delighted only when their own super duper honest leader flies in luxurious business jets.



Modi started flying on *BJP funds *AFTER he became CM and now PM. 

What is AK's source of Income ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> Now my hatred for AAP is at new level  MF saale



I skipped college and with friends participated in IAC and Supported Anna and Him. When he became CM of Delhi, I thought Delhi is in safe hands. However, he turned out to be *A Normal Politician*, even worst than Normal Politicians as they don't sit on High Horse of Morality. 

He betrayed people whom looked up to him. He deserves all the Bashing. His party is like Dhongi Baba's coming up with new tricks to fool people and gather wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Just ignore bro...you are interacting with illogical followers. They have problem with everyone who flies business class from other political parties. They feel delighted only when their own super duper honest leader flies in luxurious business jets.
> 
> View attachment 161817
> 
> View attachment 161818


Modi didn't made a spectacle of himself ... mere paas to sirf 500 rupee hai ji, mein to chota sa aadmi hoon ji. Phele 4 bed room wale flat mein rehta tha ab 5 bed room ka ghar chahiye ji. bus itna sa fark hai ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prajapati said:


> Modi started flying on *BJP funds *AFTER he became CM and now PM.
> 
> What is AK's source of Income ?


He is former IRS officer & his wife is also IRS. Apart from that he is now MLA. He has enough legal income sources to buy a business class ticket for him.
Modi was not flying on BJP funds as CM instead he was flying on *corporate funds* as CM. Now he flies on Indian taxpayers money in Air India One.


ranjeet said:


> Modi didn't made a spectacle of himself ... mere paas to sirf 500 rupee hai ji, mein to chota sa aadmi hoon ji. Phele 4 bed room wale flat mein rehta tha ab 5 bed room ka ghar chahiye ji. bus itna sa fark hai ji.


He did....... main bahut garib family se hoon, main chai bechta tha etc. etc.


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> He did....... main bahut garib family se hoon, main chai bechta tha etc. etc.


which was true unlike Kejriwal's cheap theatrics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@Jaat Rock India may kissi key acche din aye nahi hoon, Paar Aam Admi Party Kay aa gaye hai. With no money, AAP is airing advertisements in all Radio Stations of Delhi which Costs Crores each month, almost at all Metro Stations, Bus Stands, Key Locations one can see Hoardings of AAP.Aur toh air Dubai say Award bhi Khareed Late.  Sirf 500 ruppee hain mere pass ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> @Jaat Rock India may kissi key acche din aye nahi hoon, Paar Aam Admi Party Kay aa gaye hai. With no money, AAP is airing advertisements in all Radio Stations of Delhi which Costs Crores each month, almost at all Metro Stations, Bus Stands, Key Locations one can see Hoardings of AAP.Aur toh air Dubai say Award bhi Khareed Late.  Sirf 500 ruppee hain mere pass ji.




Smriti Irani for delhi CM how about that ? There are some news that she is front runner in bjp's delhi CM candidate ...


----------



## Prajapati

Juggernautjatt said:


> He is former IRS officer & his wife is also IRS. Apart from that he is now MLA. He has enough legal income sources to buy a business class ticket for him.
> Modi was not flying on BJP funds as CM instead he was flying on *corporate funds* as CM. Now he flies on Indian taxpayers money in Air India One.
> 
> He did....... main bahut garib family se hoon, main chai bechta tha etc. etc.



So now AK is rich enough to fly Business Class ? ...... so what happened to his "mei Garib admi hoon...meri jeeb mei sirf Rs. 50 hai". ??? 

Modi has donated his ENTIRE life saving of Rs. 21 lakhs from personal savings for educating Gujarat govt. staffs daughters. (ht//articles.economictimes.indiatimes./2014-05-23/news/50055378_1_21-lakh-girl-child-education-corpus-fund)

AK uses his funds to fly Business class ?  

EVERY trip Modi ever made is funded by BJP party fund or as CM of Gujarat on state fund which is allocated for VIP travel. This has been Audited by Election Commission of India  

To compare a fraud like AK with a Giant like Modi is a joke.... better compare him to pappu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

The Great United Union Circus!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Some of AAP friends had sacrificed Raksha Bandhan celebration and donated that money. My 2 mins of silence to them.I wonder how they would be feeling now after realizing that Kejriwal has not only spent for business class tickets but is even defending it.
> 
> View attachment 161806
> 
> m.aamaadmiparty.org/site/news/let-us-pledge-to-make-india?main=1


What lying little bunch of plonkers! His cronies are too busy claiming that the ticket was sponsored by someone else...while this mufflerman claims he bought the ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> @Jaat Rock India may kissi key acche din aye nahi hoon, Paar Aam Admi Party Kay aa gaye hai. With no money, AAP is airing advertisements in all Radio Stations of Delhi which Costs Crores each month, almost at all Metro Stations, Bus Stands, Key Locations one can see Hoardings of AAP.Aur toh air Dubai say Award bhi Khareed Late.  Sirf 500 ruppee hain mere pass ji.


At least 500rs toh keh rahe hai agar yeh bi naa kehte toh kya ukaad lete hum


----------



## Parul

M Narendra Modi, Union Ministers and State Chief Ministers together. 








Jason bourne said:


> Smriti Irani for delhi CM how about that ? There are some news that she is front runner in bjp's delhi CM candidate ...



Err - I really don't know. I've stopped following Delhi BJP. Till few weeks back Dr. Harshvardhan or Kiran Bedi were possible CM nominee of BJP and now, Smriti Irani. 

I've observed that AAP has given everything before going into election. I stated reasons above. BJP doesn't have Face in Delhi and their is lot of Internal Fighting. It would be better for BJP name CM candidate and pull up their socks.


----------



## heisenberg

Sidak said:


> Most of them thinks, he is the man for Pakistan & that's the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> India need's NaMo for 2 to 3 terms.



2 term ki guarantee to main de raha hu..3rd term ka pata nahi..we would be having different india at that time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

heisenberg said:


> 2 term ki guarantee to main de raha hu..3rd term ka pata nahi..we would be having different india at that time



After 2 Modi terms, Amit Shah's age will be 60. Right age to become PM.


----------



## Prometheus

Prajapati said:


> Sure 1 % of people of India can afford to fly.
> 
> 0.01% can afford to fly Business Class  ........ I guess AK is part of that 0.01% "Aam Admi".


lol..........as far i know .......almost everyone in Punjab has taken a flight in their life time ..............so whole flyers are in punjab only ??? all airports in rest of India just stay vacant????

poor logic mate ..............love for Modi and blind hatred for anyone against him has turned peoples brain a cup of pie



ranjeet said:


> Modi didn't made a spectacle of himself ... mere paas to sirf 500 rupee hai ji, mein to chota sa aadmi hoon ji. Phele 4 bed room wale flat mein rehta tha ab 5 bed room ka ghar chahiye ji. bus itna sa fark hai ji.




no Modi jee is just a "Chai wala" ....


----------



## Prajapati

Prometheus said:


> lol..........as far i know .......almost everyone in Punjab has taken a flight in their life time ..............so whole flyers are in punjab only ??? all airports in rest of India just stay vacant????
> 
> poor logic mate ..............love for Modi and blind hatred for anyone against him has turned peoples brain a cup of pie



LOL. Now we know why you are an AAPtard. One almost wonders why everybody from Punjab is so eager to escape such a prosperous state  ......kanada, uk, australia. 



Prometheus said:


> no Modi jee is just a "Chai wala" ....



No, he was CM of Gujarat ...... 4 consecutive times.


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> lol..........as far i know .......almost everyone in Punjab has taken a flight in their life time ..............so whole flyers are in punjab only ??? all airports in rest of India just stay vacant????
> 
> poor logic mate ..............love for Modi and blind hatred for anyone against him has turned peoples brain a cup of pie
> 
> no Modi jee is just a "Chai wala" ....


I would ask him to get me a cup but it's time for whiskey.


----------



## Prometheus

Prajapati said:


> LOL. Now we know why you are an AAPtard. One almost wonders why everybody from Punjab is so eager to escape such a prosperous state  ......kanada, uk, australia.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was CM of Gujarat ...... 4 consecutive times.




@Sidak @ranjeet ............am i allowed call this lad as BJPtard or fekutard or bhakt???? .............i guess we agreed to stop using these terms here ...............I leave u guys to answer this kid here...........


----------



## Bang Galore

Prometheus said:


> lol..........as far i know .......almost everyone in Punjab has taken a flight in their life time ..............so whole flyers are in punjab only ??? all airports in rest of India just stay vacant????
> 
> poor logic mate ..............love for Modi and blind hatred for anyone against him has turned peoples brain a cup of pie.



It's not about a business class flight per se, it's the image that AK has deliberately cultivated - going on the METRO for his swearing in, creating chaos in Mumbai by going on the local train etc. You are bound to be hoisted with your own petard.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prometheus

Bang Galore said:


> It's not about a business class flight per se, it's the image that AK has deliberately cultivated - going on the METRO for his swearing in, creating chaos in Mumbai by going on the local train etc. You are bound to be hoisted with your own petard.




hhhmmmm.........when a badal crosses from any city from Punjab .......u shall witness the real mess.............whole city is forced into curfew and roads are blocked for everyone (even highways ) for many kms around them........

and Badal sir , just comes with 2000 policemen as his security guards ..............now imagine the real choas mate that we witness in Punjab on daily basis 

I repeat again.............there is nothing in this world u can say about AAP ...that will make BJP/Akalis in punjab look good..........AAP will still look like saint in front of them.

good luck


----------



## Prajapati

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmm.........when a badal crosses from any city from Punjab .......u shall witness the real mess.............whole city is forced into curfew and roads are blocked for everyone (even highways ) for many kms around them........
> 
> and Badal sir , just comes with 2000 policemen as his security guards ..............now imagine the real choas mate that we witness in Punjab on daily basis
> 
> I repeat again.............there is nothing in this world u can say about AAP ...that will make BJP/Akalis in punjab look good..........AAP will still look like saint in front of them.
> 
> good luck



You are the same person who claimed you always voted for Akali 

But when it comes to BJP, you turn AAP. So what is your game plan ?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> @Sidak @ranjeet ............am i allowed call this lad as BJPtard or fekutard or bhakt???? .............i guess we agreed to stop using these terms here ...............I leave u guys to answer this kid here...........


He is just a over enthusiastic adolescent. Don't take him seriously.....
Anyways..... you have any idea why AAP is not electing local level leadership in Punjab ?
Why are they showing no interest to contest forthcoming local bodies elections?


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmm.........when a badal crosses from any city from Punjab .......u shall witness the real mess.............whole city is forced into curfew and roads are blocked for everyone (even highways ) for many kms around them........
> 
> and Badal sir , just comes with 2000 policemen as his security guards ..............now imagine the real choas mate that we witness in Punjab on daily basis
> 
> I repeat again.............there is nothing in this world u can say about AAP ...that will make BJP/Akalis in punjab look good..........AAP will still look like saint in front of them.
> 
> good luck



I think Badal never resorted to threatrics and claimed he represents aam admi like AK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> @Sidak @ranjeet ............am i allowed call this lad as BJPtard or fekutard or bhakt???? .............i guess we agreed to stop using these terms here ...............I leave u guys to answer this kid here...........


lol as long as it's friendly banter and things doesn't turn ugly I am all for it, but Bhakts do have short temper and take things wrong way.


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> He is just a over enthusiastic adolescent. Don't take him seriously.....
> Anyways..... you have any idea why AAP is not electing local level leadership in Punjab ?
> Why are they showing no interest to contest forthcoming local bodies elections?




As per Chotepur sir , he has done most of their work in making basic organisation structure in Punjab ........he is focusing on 2017 ......selecting candidates well in advance........many people has been appointed as head of assembly areas ....now those people have to elect people in ward levels ......He cant interfear at ward level ....thats the work of assembly organisational group to make.

we all know Akalis are going to sweep MC elections


----------



## ranjeet

Prajapati said:


> You are the same person who claimed you always voted for Akali
> 
> But when it comes to BJP, you turn AAP. So what is your game plan ?


They have tried Congress/Akali-BJP government but still mess in Punjab is not being addressed by either of two. People in AAP Punjab unit are honest and want to bring some change, so nothing wrong in trying them out if they can bring about this change. And let's not get our political differences get better of ourselves, friendly banters are fine but down right insulting/personal posts. A friendly request.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Prometheus said:


> @Sidak @ranjeet ............am i allowed call this lad as BJPtard or fekutard or bhakt???? .............i guess we agreed to stop using these terms here ...............I leave u guys to answer this kid here...........


Feel free.


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> I think Badal never resorted to threatrics and claimed he represents aam admi like AK




just search "RAJ NAHI SEWA" ............and check how much tax payers money he wasted on this slogan



ranjeet said:


> They have tried Congress/Akali-BJP government but still mess in Punjab is not being addressed by either of two. People in AAP Punjab unit are honest and want to bring some change, so nothing wrong in trying them out if they can bring about this change. And let's not get our political differences get better of ourselves, friendly banters are fine but down right insulting/personal posts. A friendly request.




good news mate ..............Punjab Govt Banned "ABP sanjha " news channel even before its launching

they only want Propaganda Tele Channel ( PTC NEWS) in punjab which they own .

u can never afford news against Badals coming on TV .......................Good governance



Prajapati said:


> You are the same person who claimed you always voted for Akali
> 
> But when it comes to BJP, you turn AAP. So what is your game plan ?




Plan is BJP/Akali/ Congress Free Punjab .....Sukhi Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> As per Chotepur sir , he has done most of their work in making basic organisation structure in Punjab ........he is focusing on 2017 ......selecting candidates well in advance........many people has been appointed as head of assembly areas ....now those people have to elect people in ward levels ......He cant interfear at ward level ....thats the work of assembly organisational group to make.
> 
> we all know *Akalis are going to sweep MC elections*


I know they are spliting wards according to their vote bank structure. But things will be interesting this time as BJP candidates are interfering in their areas & they are also doing same in their areas.


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> @Sidak @ranjeet ............am i allowed call this lad as BJPtard or fekutard or bhakt???? .............i guess we agreed to stop using these terms here ...............I leave u guys to answer this kid here...........



Bai, I use it for friendly Banter. I've made my views clear about AAP Punjab . You have all the right to Support it & I to critize them, as they failed in Delhi.


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> just search "RAJ NAHI SEWA" ............and check how much tax payers money he wasted on this slogan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good news mate ..............Punjab Govt Banned "ABP sanjha " news channel even before its launching
> 
> they only want Propaganda Tele Channel ( PTC NEWS) in punjab which they own .
> 
> u can never afford news against Badals coming on TV .......................Good governance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is BJP/Akali/ Congress Free Punjab .....Sukhi Punjab


lol they are slipping quite fast.


----------



## Prajapati

Prometheus said:


> Plan is BJP/Akali/ Congress Free Punjab .....Sukhi Punjab



I though the idea was to emigrate to Kanada and leave sukhi punjab where everybody uses aircrafts to travel 

Why not seek a BJP Akali split and vote for BJP 



ranjeet said:


> They have tried Congress/Akali-BJP government but still mess in Punjab is not being addressed by either of two. People in AAP Punjab unit are honest and want to bring some change, so nothing wrong in trying them out if they can bring about this change. And let's not get our political differences get better of ourselves, friendly banters are fine but down right insulting/personal posts. A friendly request.



I have no love for the Akalis, but to put the sins of Akali sikh fanatics at the door steps of BJP punjab is what raises my heckles. 

If Punjab was to vote BJP, I am certain Modi will clean up Punjab BJP they way he did with Maharashtra BJP and hopefully with Haryana BJP.


----------



## Parul

PM Modi favourite to win 'Time Person of the Year' poll!! 

m.timesofindia.com/india/Modi-favourite-to-win-Time-Person-of-the-Year-poll/articleshow/45402271.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

Prometheus said:


> lol..........as far i know .......almost everyone in Punjab has taken a flight in their life time ..............so whole flyers are in punjab only ??? all airports in rest of India just stay vacant????
> 
> poor logic mate ..............love for Modi and blind hatred for anyone against him has turned peoples brain a cup of pie


Bhai itni bhi naa fek "*almost everyone in Punjab has taken flight in their lifetime" * I will not even agree on 10% 
@Sidak @ranjeet do you guys agree with Prometheus on this statement ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jaat Rock said:


> Bhai itni bhi naa fek "*almost everyone in Punjab has taken flight in their lifetime" * I will not even agree on 10%
> @Sidak @ranjeet do you guys agree with Prometheus on this statement ??


sarcasm.


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> Bhai itni bhi naa fek "*almost everyone in Punjab has taken flight in their lifetime" * I will not even agree on 10%
> @Sidak @ranjeet do you guys agree with Prometheus on this statement ??



I did not know in what context he mentioned it. However, I agree with your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> I did not know in what context he mentioned it. However, I agree with your post.


Haryanavi travel more in flights than Punjabis


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> Haryanavi travel more in flights than Punjabis



Now, do you want me to start again and tell who Haryanvis are?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Jaat Rock said:


> Bhai itni bhi naa fek "*almost everyone in Punjab has taken flight in their lifetime" * I will not even agree on 10%
> @Sidak @ranjeet do you guys agree with Prometheus on this statement ??


Not all but nowdays 3 out 4 Punjabi youth takes flight in different sense. They enjoy flight after taking some dose of drugs & their brain takes off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> Now, do you want me to start again and tell who Haryanvis are?


Don't start your rona dona again please 


Juggernautjatt said:


> Not all but nowdays 3 out 4 Punjabi youth takes flight in different sense. They enjoy flight after taking some dose of drugs & their brain takes off


Yupe I can agree on that 3 out 4 Punjabi youth is addicted to drugs but i think Chandigarh has surprisingly less drug addicts than other area of Punjab


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Jaat Rock said:


> Don't start your rona dona again please
> 
> Yupe I can agree on that 3 out 4 Punjabi youth is addicted to drugs but i think Chandigarh has surprisingly less drug addicts than other area of Punjab


May be but I think in Chandigarh good number of girls are also addicted. In other areas of Punjab boys are mainly addicted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

Juggernautjatt said:


> May be but I think in Chandigarh good number of girls are also addicted. In other areas of Punjab boys are mainly addicted.


True here Girls do this kind of activities in large number


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> True here Girls do this kind of activities in large number



This what I was telling @Prometheus that at my office, female out number, males in Smoking. Further, go to any known Disc in Delhi or Gurgaon, you'll find Girls and Boys - Boozing, Smoking and doing drugs in same proportion. It's a menance for entire Country, not only Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Prajapati said:


> I though the idea was to emigrate to Kanada and leave sukhi punjab where everybody uses aircrafts to travel
> 
> Why not seek a BJP Akali split and vote for BJP
> 
> 
> 
> I have no love for the Akalis, but to put the sins of Akali sikh fanatics at the door steps of BJP punjab is what raises my heckles.
> 
> If Punjab was to vote BJP, I am certain Modi will clean up Punjab BJP they way he did with Maharashtra BJP and hopefully with Haryana BJP.




search Anil joshi ..................and then tell how saint BJP Punjab unit is.

shhhoooo....bhakt ............a BJPTARD will never leave his Feku Bhakti

tell u a story ..........once upon a time there was a feku bhakt @jha ...........who asked me to STFU because Arun Jaitley neh seat nikal le hai...........while I was saying he made a mistake coming to punjab because Punjabis dont do feku Bhakti.....he will lose badly.................

now where is mr @jha and his feku knowledge of Punjabi condition

and now looks like u are becoming another expert on Punjab....

go do NAMO NAMO

"WE WILL BRING BLACK MONEY BACK IN 150 DAYS" ............enough said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

@jha , Your take on coming together of Janta Parivar.




Prometheus said:


> Plan is BJP/Akali/ Congress Free Punjab .....Sukhi Punjab




Even a BJP/Akali/Congress free Punjab would not be sukhi Punjab. I have maintained it all along and stated it many times before that Drug problem of Punjab is cultural, not political.

No one is forcing Punjabis to consume Drugs;they are doing it on their own free will. Junkie Punjab is a product of a culture where getting Drunk/high was always socially acceptable and was considered as having a good time. This is very well demonstrated in popular culture as seen in bollywood movies and pop lyrics like those of Honey singh.

There were no strong moral strictures against imbibing in Punjab, so when Tsunami of cheap and abundant opium originated from Afghanistan; Punjab fell, while rest stood their ground.

Redemption of Punjab lies in becoming socially conservative, not in becoming a Junkie welfare queen, which it would become under License raj-Quota Raj Party, AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

anonymus said:


> @jha , Your take on coming together of Janta Parivar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a BJP/Akali/Congress free Punjab would not be sukhi Punjab. I have maintained it all along and stated it many times before that Drug problem of Punjab is cultural, not political.
> 
> No one is forcing Punjabis to consume Drugs;they are doing it on their own free will. Junkie Punjab is a product of a culture where getting Drunk/high was always socially acceptable and was considered as having a good time. This is very well demonstrated in popular culture as seen in bollywood movies and pop lyrics like those of Honey singh.
> 
> There were no strong moral strictures against imbibing in Punjab, so when Tsunami of cheap and abundant opium originated from Afghanistan; Punjab fell, while rest stood their ground.
> 
> Redemption of Punjab lies in becoming socially conservative, not in becoming a Junkie welfare queen, which it would become under License raj-Quota Raj Party, AAP.


Even the younger lot in Delhi/NCR are getting hooked to drugs even the ones in schools too. This drug problem is needed to be fought on many fronts not just on political level.


----------



## Prometheus

anonymus said:


> @jha , Your take on coming together of Janta Parivar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a BJP/Akali/Congress free Punjab would not be sukhi Punjab. I have maintained it all along and stated it many times before that Drug problem of Punjab is cultural, not political.
> 
> No one is forcing Punjabis to consume Drugs;they are doing it on their own free will. Junkie Punjab is a product of a culture where getting Drunk/high was always socially acceptable and was considered as having a good time. This is very well demonstrated in popular culture as seen in bollywood movies and pop lyrics like those of Honey singh.
> 
> There were no strong moral strictures against imbibing in Punjab, so when Tsunami of cheap and abundant opium originated from Afghanistan; Punjab fell, while rest stood their ground.
> 
> Redemption of Punjab lies in becoming socially conservative, not in becoming a Junkie welfare queen, which it would become under License raj-Quota Raj Party, AAP.





BHAKTO ............

Drug racket: Punjab jails minister Phillaur resigns - Hindustan Times


why take risk of crossing border ....................lets "breaking bad" style and cook meth at home ...........



ranjeet said:


> Even the younger lot in Delhi/NCR are getting hooked to drugs even the ones in schools too. This drug problem is needed to be fought on many fronts not just on political level.




did ya know retired employees of PRTC went to high court to get pending pension money from punjab govt???

even after high court order 4 months pension still pending

why do u think punjab has "ONLY" drug problem ???.............whole economy has collasped

if govt cant even pay for salaries and pensions .............do u expect they will do any developmental work>??


----------



## anonymus

ranjeet said:


> Even the younger lot in Delhi/NCR are getting hooked to drugs even the ones in schools too. This drug problem is needed to be fought on many fronts not just on political level.




I am from Delhi. I know this.

What is happening in Punjab is a large scale version of Delhi. In Delhi too, the problem of drugs is directly linked with breakdown of conventional morality.If you notice, most of Junkies also have multiple sexual partners.

Instead it is a worldwide trend, not just of Delhi. Conservatives , and their children, have low proclivity for Drugs in all civilized societies.


BTW, in Delhi the problem is in control as people have money to pay for rehab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

anonymus said:


> @jha , Your take on coming together of Janta Parivar.



A totally unnecessary exercise with the potential to sink the career of Nitish to newer depth. No two parties ( except Lalu n Nitish ) operate in same state and no politician commands any following in a state other than his own. So no real change on ground.

With Mulayam and Lalu becoming relatives and Mulayam being the boss of new party, Lalu will have upper hand in Bihar and this has potential to upset the equations in Bihar considering fragile ego of Nitish/Sharad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> A totally unnecessary exercise with the potential to sink the career of Nitish to newer depth. No two parties ( except Lalu n Nitish ) operate in same state and no politician commands any following in a state other than his own. So no real change on ground.
> 
> With Mulayam and Lalu becoming relatives and Mulayam being the boss of new party, Lalu will have upper hand in Bihar and this has potential to upset the equations in Bihar considering fragile ego of Nitish/Sharad.




what was the winning margin of Jaitley in amritsar???

looks like after Punjab .........you have become expert in politics and situation of whole India

here to cheer u up


----------



## anonymus

Prometheus said:


> BHAKTO ............
> 
> Drug racket: Punjab jails minister Phillaur resigns - Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> why take risk of crossing border ....................lets "breaking bad" style and cook meth at home ...........






If there is demand for a product, there would be supply for it. Who is peddling drugs is immaterial. The reason that there is a demand is the reason why _*someone *_ is selling Drugs.

Bringing a License raj party would be good for Punjabis only in a way that finally, Kejariwal could subsidize Afeem in Punjab so that AAM Adami could afford it. He believes in subsidizing everything.

Punjab could break it's addiction only by becoming socially conservative, not by electing license raj party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

anonymus said:


> Oh! Shut up AAPtard, especially if you do not have intellect to understand simple economics.
> 
> 
> If there is demand for a product, there would be supply for it. Who is peddling drugs is immaterial. The reason that there is a demand is the reason why _*someone *_ is selling Drugs.
> 
> Bringing a License raj party would be good for Punjabis only in a way that finally, Kejariwal could subsidize Afeem in Punjab so that AAM Adami could afford it. He believes in subsidizing everything.



and feku Bhakti has started 

bolo namo namo......................

Feku with 56 inch ka tonnd will help ya all



anonymus said:


> Oh! Shut up AAPtard, especially if you do not have intellect to understand simple economics.
> 
> 
> If there is demand for a product, there would be supply for it. Who is peddling drugs is immaterial. The reason that there is a demand is the reason why _*someone *_ is selling Drugs.
> 
> Bringing a License raj party would be good for Punjabis only in a way that finally, Kejariwal could subsidize Afeem in Punjab so that AAM Adami could afford it. He believes in subsidizing everything.




@waz .... @Oscar ......check out this comment .............is it allowed to use "Oh! Shut up"


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

anonymus said:


> @jha , Your take on coming together of Janta Parivar.
> Even a BJP/Akali/Congress free Punjab would not be sukhi Punjab. I have maintained it all along and stated it many times before that Drug problem of Punjab is cultural, not political.
> 
> No one is forcing Punjabis to consume Drugs;they are doing it on their own free will. Junkie Punjab is a product of a culture where getting Drunk/high was always socially acceptable and was considered as having a good time. This is very well demonstrated in popular culture as seen in bollywood movies and pop lyrics like those of Honey singh.
> 
> There were no strong moral strictures against imbibing in Punjab, so when Tsunami of cheap and abundant opium originated from Afghanistan; Punjab fell, while rest stood their ground.
> 
> *Redemption of Punjab lies in becoming socially conservative*, not in becoming a Junkie welfare queen, which it would become under License raj-Quota Raj Party, AAP.



That path is a bit risky, considering the Khalistan insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

jha said:


> A totally unnecessary exercise with the potential to sink the career of Nitish to newer depth. No two parties ( except Lalu n Nitish ) operate in same state and no politician commands any following in a state other than his own. So no real change on ground.
> 
> With Mulayam and Lalu becoming relatives and Mulayam being the boss of new party, Lalu will have upper hand in Bihar and this has potential to upset the equations in Bihar considering fragile ego of Nitish/Sharad.



But, if they are able to set aside their egos during election time, they will easily be able to take on BJP in both UP & Bihar.


----------



## anonymus

Syama Ayas said:


> That path is a bit risky, considering the Khalistan insurgency.




Ghost of Khalistan is getting resurrected anyway, if AAP wins Punjab. They have a very strong representation of Khalistanis in their rank.

Also being socially conservative does not mean becoming religious per se, but reversing the culture which equates chastity with homosexuality and teetotalism with buzz killer.

All the negative stereotypes against teetotalers in North India , like that of doodh peena, originated from Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

ranjeet said:


> Even the younger lot in Delhi/NCR are getting hooked to drugs even the ones in schools too. This drug problem is needed to be fought on many fronts not just on political level.


Bro forget Delhi school boys from villages smoke and drink a lot in Haryana too..
I know many guys who smoke sulfa and shit a lot and all are under 18...
Large number of case of Sm**k and heroine in our area, one guy died bcoz of high use of smack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jaat Rock said:


> Bro forget Delhi school boys from villages smoke and drink a lot in Haryana too..
> I know many guys who smoke sulfa and shit a lot and all are under 18...
> Large number of case of Sm**k and heroine in our area, one guy died bcoz of high use of smack.


It's there bro no denying it, but it's not on a huge scale. I hope we don't let our youth slip into it. We need to learn from Punjab and take care of this problem. I too am trying to quit daru but it's so tempting can't help it.



Syama Ayas said:


> That path is a bit risky, considering the Khalistan insurgency.





anonymus said:


> Ghost of Khalistan is getting resurrected anyway, if AAP wins Punjab. They have a very strong representation of Khalistanis in their rank.
> 
> Also being socially conservative does not mean becoming religious per se, but reversing the culture which equates chastity with homosexuality and teetotalism with buzz killer.
> 
> All the negative stereotypes against teetotalers in North India , like that of doodh peena, originated from Punjab.


There is no Khalistani movement not no more. I would urge you guys to hold this thought, having political difference doesn't means anti national. Punjab does have serious issues and lets not paint these issues with a broad brush.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaat Rock

ranjeet said:


> It's there bro no denying it, but it's not on a huge scale. I hope we don't let our youth slip into it. We need to learn from Punjab and take care of this problem. I too am trying to quit daru but it's so tempting can't help it.


All i know is that its there and increasing rapidly specially in rural areas and government is not doing anything about this. Mostly the drugs come from Punjab i think. I hope Haryana Government take some serious action about this and Modi should also discuss this on national level.
You should also quit Daru its not good at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> View attachment 161920



The pic is epic.


----------



## jha

indiatester said:


> But, if they are able to set aside their egos during election time, they will easily be able to take on BJP in both UP & Bihar.



Not really. Their votes are not additive. Coming together of Yadavs and Kurmis/Mahadalits is very very difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Syama Ayas said:


> That path is a bit risky, considering the *Khalistan insurgency*.



The Nehru and Gandhi denied Sikh's basic Rights and stabbed them at back upon joining Indian Dominion. His Kutiya Daughter Indira Gandhi, further nourished it for Political benefits. She ruined the entire genration of Punjab. Hence, the seeds of Khalistan were sowed by founding members India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Not really. Their votes are not additive. Coming together of Yadavs and Kurmis/Mahadalits is very very difficult.


INLD will also take a huge hit on it's vote bank with this Janta Parivar. I was a staunch supporters of Chautalas but this deveolpment doesnt sit well with us either. And I don't know why Nitish is trying this hard to kill his own political career. With the coming of this JP Nitish will limit himself to the deputy CM post at best.


----------



## Prometheus

anonymus said:


> Ghost of Khalistan is getting resurrected anyway, if AAP wins Punjab. They have a very strong representation of Khalistanis in their rank.
> 
> Also being socially conservative does not mean becoming religious per se, but reversing the culture which equates chastity with homosexuality and teetotalism with buzz killer.
> 
> All the negative stereotypes against teetotalers in North India , like that of doodh peena, originated from Punjab.




here is a Khalistani for u









ISNT HE SCARY ??? ..........he is a also well trained ............in Indian Law

anything against lord feku and BJP is anti-national

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

[QUOTE="Sidak, post: 6515273, member: 141806"*]The Nehru and Gandhi denied Sikh's basic Rights and stabbed them at back upon joining Indian Dominion*. His Kutiya Daughter Indira Gandhi, further nourished it for Political benefits. She ruined the entire genration of Punjab. Hence, the seeds of Khalistan were sowed by founding members India. [/QUOTE]

How so?


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> It's there bro no denying it, but it's not on a huge scale. I hope we don't let our youth slip into it. We need to learn from Punjab and take care of this problem. I too am trying to quit daru but it's so tempting can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Khalistani movement not no more. I would urge you guys to hold this thought, having political difference doesn't means anti national. Punjab does have serious issues and lets not paint these issues with a broad brush.




how dare u cross his argument ............anything against BJP in Punjab is Kalistani 

like a Dr.Dharmveer ( Member of Parliament , AAP , Patiala) ...........it doesnot matter if he is a sikh or not ...........he is a Khalistani and anti-National



Jaat Rock said:


> *Daru its not good at all *



Blasphemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> how dare u cross his argument ............anything against BJP in Punjab is Kalistani
> 
> like a Dr.Dharmveer ( Member of Parliament , AAP , Patiala) ...........it doesnot matter if he is a sikh or not ...........he is a Khalistani and anti-National
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy


It's a wrong precedent BJP supporters are setting here but you also have to agree AAP central unit has far much difference and objectives than the Punjab unit. I won't mind supporting AAP in Punjab but would never agree with it in delhi or any other state. Even you don't want AK in Punjab if m not wrong.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

ranjeet said:


> *There is no Khalistani movement not no more*. I would urge you guys to hold this thought, having political difference doesn't means anti national. Punjab does have serious issues and lets not paint these issues with a broad brush.



Even if Khalistani insurgency returns, i doubt it would sustain, considering Sikhs are culturally entrepreneurial and wealthy, ensuring poor masses do not resort to brainwashing, as in case of other insurgences.


----------



## Prometheus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Syama Ayas said:


> Even if Khalistani insurgency returns, i doubt it would sustain, considering Sikhs are culturally entrepreneurial and wealthy, ensuring poor masses do not resort to brainwashing, as in case of other insurgences.


It's not going to return, because people there don't endorse it anymore. PERIOD. Sikhs are culturally entrepreneurial and wealthy but that doesn't mean society doesn't has poor and underprivileged people. And their point of view can't be swept under the rug in the name of anti national activities. I will appreciate if we look at the problems in Punjab without jaundiced eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

@Syama Ayas Visit Google and search for what Gandhi and Nehru promised Sikhs upon Joining Indian Dominion and what they labeled Sikhs once they Joined.

Read about Punjabi Suba Movement

Read Kutiya Indira Gandhi's role in Propping up Bhindrawala.

You'll get answer to your How. Once you know how, feel free to debate further

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> View attachment 161958


kalle kalle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> gdbdhkls




he wont debate after reading that


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> he wont debate after reading that



Bai, fixed it.  It's Nehru and Fake Gandhi's who've created all mess in India and are responsible for it's plight. However, still everything in India is named after these ungrateful people. Inka Devta Jasa Image bana rakha hai, in reality they are Devil.

Sikhs are blamed for Khalistan, but not these Dochebags.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bai, fixed it.  It's Nehru and Fake Gandhi's who've created all mess in India and are responsible for it's plight. However, still everything in India is named after these ungrateful people. Inka Devta Jasa Image bana rakha hai, in reality they are Devil.
> 
> Sikhs are blamed for Khalistan, but not these Dochebags.


have a peg and go to sleep ...........and wish god permits some sense to them in the future


----------



## Juggernautjatt

anonymus said:


> @jha ,
> 
> Even a BJP/Akali/Congress free Punjab would not be sukhi Punjab. I have maintained it all along and stated it many times before that Drug problem of Punjab is cultural, not political.
> 
> No one is forcing Punjabis to consume Drugs;they are doing it on their own free will. Junkie Punjab is a product of a culture where getting Drunk/high was always socially acceptable and was considered as having a good time. This is very well demonstrated in popular culture as seen in bollywood movies and pop lyrics like those of Honey singh.
> 
> There were no strong moral strictures against imbibing in Punjab, so when Tsunami of cheap and abundant opium originated from Afghanistan; Punjab fell, while rest stood their ground.
> 
> Redemption of Punjab lies in becoming socially conservative, not in becoming a Junkie welfare queen, which it would become under License raj-Quota Raj Party, AAP.


If it is cultural not political then why Akali BJP govt. is allowing it to flourish? Why it largely flourished during last 7 years of Akali BJP rule ? It not much difficult for any govt. to curb this drug menace using harsh measures.
I don't know AAP is License raj-Quota Raj Party or not but I think you have no idea what is the condition of business in Punjab. Here are some features of akali BJP government' economic policies :
1.VAT on Diesel in Punjab -12.35% (Haryana - 9.35%,Chandigarh - 9.68%,Himachal Pradesh - 10.6%, all these three VAT rates are of congress govts) Diesel price in Punjab is highest among all neighbouring states. .
Punjab petrol pumps to boycott purchases on Friday - Hindustan Times
2. VAT on Petrol in Punjab is 3rd highest in India.
3. Due to high cost of sand & gravel people are facing problems in building their houses. Sand prices are under control of sand mafia.
Illegal sand mining is rampant in Punjab | Day & Night News
Construction activities grind to a halt in Punjab as sand prices go up - The Times of India
4. Stamp Duty on property registeration is one of the highest in India. Real Estate industry is in slump from last four years in Punjab.
5. Brick klin Industry facing closure.
Brickiln Industry on Verge of Closure in State, delegation Meet Minister
6. Textile industry facing closure
Punjab-based textile industry facing closure: APTMA
7. Condition of IT industry in Punjab
Dell's exit rings alarm bells for IT in Punjab - Hindustan Times
8.Media in Punjab is under Cable Mafia.
Channel closure: Protest against Badal govt, cable 'mafia' - Hindustan Times
9. Cycle industry facing closure
Punjab cycle industry shifting to Bihar - Indian Express
Except drugs trade every business in punjab is facing downfall. And remind you Industries & Commerce portfolio is under BJP minister.


Prometheus said:


> have a peg and go to sleep ...........and wish god permits some sense to them in the future


After peg of vodka he performs namo namo jap more aggressively & not only this @Sidak is very kanjoos she never offers vodka to me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> INLD will also take a huge hit on it's vote bank with this Janta Parivar. I was a staunch supporters of Chautalas but this deveolpment doesnt sit well with us either. And I don't know why Nitish is trying this hard to kill his own political career. With the coming of this JP Nitish will limit himself to the deputy CM post at best.



Chautalas working under Mulayam is a bit surprising. Maybe they are eyeing Aheer votes.

Nitish has pushed himself into corner by turning a political rivalry into a personal one. He knows that He has no chance of coming anywhere near CM post if he fights alone. So is trying to patchup this coalition which though will destroy his party but will keep him in CM race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> If it is cultural not political then why Akali BJP govt. is allowing it to flourish? Why it largely flourished during last 7 years of Akali BJP rule ? It not much difficult for any govt. to curb this drug menace using harsh measures.
> I don't know AAP is License raj-Quota Raj Party or not but I think you have no idea what is the condition of business in Punjab. Here are some features of akali BJP government' economic policies :
> 1.VAT on Diesel in Punjab -12.35% (Haryana - 9.35%,Chandigarh - 9.68%,Himachal Pradesh - 10.6%, all these three VAT rates are of congress govts) Diesel price in Punjab is highest among all neighbouring states. .
> Punjab petrol pumps to boycott purchases on Friday - Hindustan Times
> 2. VAT on Petrol in Punjab is 3rd highest in India.
> 3. Due to high cost of sand & gravel people are facing problems in building their houses. Sand prices are under control of sand mafia.
> Illegal sand mining is rampant in Punjab | Day & Night News
> Construction activities grind to a halt in Punjab as sand prices go up - The Times of India
> 4. Stamp Duty on property registeration is one of the highest in India. Real Estate industry is in slump from last four years in Punjab.
> 5. Brick klin Industry facing closure.
> Brickiln Industry on Verge of Closure in State, delegation Meet Minister
> 6. Textile industry facing closure
> Punjab-based textile industry facing closure: APTMA
> 7. Condition of IT industry in Punjab
> Dell's exit rings alarm bells for IT in Punjab - Hindustan Times
> 8.Media in Punjab is under Cable Mafia.
> Channel closure: Protest against Badal govt, cable 'mafia' - Hindustan Times
> 9. Cycle industry facing closure
> Punjab cycle industry shifting to Bihar - Indian Express
> Except drugs trade every business in punjab is facing downfall. And remind you Industries & Commerce portfolio is under BJP minister.
> 
> After peg of vodka he performs namo namo jap more aggressively & not only this @Sidak is very kanjoos she never offers vodka to me



Bhains ke age been bhajane se kuch nahi hona ...........their brains are shut with namo namo


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Chautalas working under Mulayam is a bit surprising. Maybe they are eyeing Aheer votes.
> 
> Nitish has pushed himself into corner by turning a political rivalry into a personal one. He knows that He has no chance of coming anywhere near CM post if he fights alone. So is trying to patchup this coalition which though will destroy his party but will keep him in CM race.


Chautalas will see their vote bank eroding, it's for BJP to loose it all from here in haryana.


----------



## Prometheus

@Sidak blame it on culture of punjab







how Chief Minister of bankrupt Punjab travels ...... @Sidak @ranjeet 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=896382790387984


----------



## Bang Galore

*‘Modi may be an agent of change, but he has to reshape an entire ocean’*






_Former Union minister Arun Shourie talks about the ‘impenetrable fog’ that surrounds those who assume office and how the media makes it more dense.
*P Vaidyanathan Iyer: *What do you think about the government and the buzz around PM Narendra Modi’s style of functioning?_

I don’t want to use harsh words but the consensus seems to be that when all is said and done, more is said than done. I am sure sincere efforts are being made and they may yield results, but as Akbar Allahabadi said, ‘Plateon ke aane ki awaaz toh aa rahi hai, khaana nahin aa raha (The plates’ sound can be heard but the food is not coming)’.

_*Harish Damodaran: *Why is the food not coming?_

In every government, including this one, the focus is on announcing new schemes. Each scheme adds a task to the hands of the government/state. People in office think their marks will depend on the number of schemes they have announced. Yet, in spite of all the talk, we do not attach importance to the State — its functioning, personnel, institutions, rules, etc. With the kind of personnel any government in India chooses for institutions, does it show they attach importance to the State? We always think of reforms as one scheme — GST aayega ya nahin, insurance Bill pass hoga ya nahin. But the real theme of reforms has been to reduce the role of the State in our lives. We continue to do the opposite. That’s why things don’t happen. And rationalisations develop for this. An article commented on Mr Modi’s Cabinet. It said there is the Pareto rule that says institutions and governments are run only by 20 per cent. You only need 20 per cent who are good. So, we seem to think of putting good persons in only two-three ministries.

Even today, the main instrument relied on is bureaucracy. But bureaucracy is not what it was 30-40 years ago, you don’t have L K Jhas or B K Nehrus. A civil servant I met recently said: ‘I am going to retire in 15-20 months. Ten years after my retirement, I will be subjected to some CBI inspector. So, why should I take a decision? Let the minister take it.’ Thirdly, you could still rely on civil services but induct experts. But that can only be effective if you put them not in decorative advisory positions but in decisive ones.






_*Dilip Bobb: *So you don’t think Modi is an agent of change?_

He may be an agent of change as an individual. But no matter how big your oar is, you have to change, reshape an ocean. It’s not just about simplifying reforms. The depth and pervasiveness of reforms has to be great. To reform, say, the CBI, you can’t just change the director, but the training of persons who are at the cutting edge — the inspector, the investigating officer. How long will it take to do that?

Same is with the the lower judiciary. In November last year, a policeman came to our home with a non-bailable warrant of arrest for my wife — if she didn’t report at 10 am in a Faridabad court the next day, she would get a five-year punishment. Shocked, I asked why. He said she refused summons five times. But I said we got no summons. He offered no explanation.

At the court, I asked the woman magistrate why an arrest warrant was issued for my wife. She said she refused summons. I said we got none. She said, ‘Sometimes our people don’t deliver summons and write they have been refused.’

She said we were sent summons for building an ‘illegal’ farmhouse and asked if we had a plot in the Aravallis. I said the plot was registered in our name for a few months. We needed money to build a house near Pune, so we sold it. We didn’t place a single brick there. The public prosecutor said, ‘Yes, it’s not their plot and they have built nothing there.’ The judge, however, said: ‘But now the process has begun. I can give your wife bail but only till the next hearing when she has to appear physically.’

So, my wife is out on bail for refusing summons which were not served, for building a house which we have not built on a plot which we don’t own. The lady magistrate has gone, a new person has come. He says, ‘I know you have done nothing. But if I let you off, people will say it was done under political pressure or that you’ve paid me.’

So the reform has to be much deeper. When people assume office, they forget how deeply the system has to be changed. They get surrounded by an impenetrable fog of self-satisfaction. And media makes the fog more dense. Their photographs are everywhere. The industralists says you are ‘almighty’s gift to us’. I am told secretaries have started speaking this way. They think change has already come. Our job is to keep them awake.






_*Amitabh Sinha: *Going by high-pitched campaigns like Swachh Bharat, cleaning Ganga, or reviving Sanskrit, what do you make of the priorities of this government?_

Swachhta is a wonderful idea. It involves both society and the State in cleaning public spaces. If the State succeeds in generating a movement, it would be very good. On Sanskrit, there is the either/or thinking — similar to over the three-year vs four-year courses at Delhi University. What is the fault of those who are learning German? If you are so keen, introduce Sanskrit as an optional subject, then increase the capacity to learn… Maybe a lot of YouTube videos, CDs… Over three-four years, introduce the whole thing. It becomes a painless transition.

_*Rakesh Sinha: *What do you make of the move to dismantle the Planning Commission?_
Dr Y V Reddy had said that throughout, even when it was not a great intellectual resource, the Planning Commission was regarded as a referee between the Centre and states. But the perceived proximity between Manmohan Singh and Montek Singh Ahluwalia made the Planning Commission look like an instrument of the Centre. So, it lost credibility.

The Planning Commission had asked me to write a paper on reform. I had interviewed officers and asked them to characterise the Commission. Somebody said ‘a parking lot’, another said ‘gaushala (cowshed)’. I told an officer that his colleague had called the Commission a gaushala. He said, ‘A gaushala has cows that give milk. This is a place for derelict cows.’ So, if you appoint such personnel, the institution loses credibility. You could improve the Commission by getting the best personnel.

Mr Modi’s presumption, I think in this case, was formed by the resentment of the previous 10 years as a CM against the commission.

_*P Vaidyanathan Iyer: *Do you see the current government as an extension of Modi’s campaign — one person at the top and the Cabinet not very varied or delivering governance at the doorstep? _

India is diverse and very large. I am using the words of a very big man, whose name I cannot tell you. ‘It is not a municipality, it is the federal government of India,’ he said. It cannot be run by small numbers.






_*Raj Kamal Jha: *One of the most visible things Modi has done is on the diplomatic front — his visits to the US, China, Australia, Japan. How do you view India’s international relations under the new government?_

Modi certainly thinks on a different scale, and laterally. I remember his phrase: ‘Arrey, yeh theek nahi hai, kuch dhamakedaar idea do (This is not okay, give a bombastic idea).’ You can see that in foreign policy: one is emphasis on neighbours, and secondly, looking at China. I endorse that, but it should be done at a lower profile. If you look at it from the Chinese viewpoint, all these are acts of provocation. If you want to provoke them, you have to be prepared for the backlash. In Japan, Shinzo Abe has a stridently anti-Chinese rhetoric. Vietnam is in non-lethal conflict with China. I am all for alliances and intelligence exchanges with them, but don’t rub it in the face of China.

What has China done? Without any fanfare, they signed an MoU with Nepal for the development of districts. They have announced $65 billion for development of infrastructure in Pakistan.

We are going all over the world (talking) about our acquisitions and orders. I fear we are doing things with a visibility, which will provoke China.






_*Surabhi: *Critics say there is intellectual paucity in the government — no Planning Commission or PM’s economic advisory council._

Three PMs valued ideas as ideas: Panditji (Jawaharlal Nehru), Narasimha Rao and Atal Bihari Vajpayee. The others seemed to be practical men. Maybe that is what India needs, but ideas are also necessary.

_*Rajgopal Singh*: *What is your opinion on age limit for political appointments at the Centre?_

I am past 72 or 73, but I felt this is the wrong criterion even when I was younger. Sanjay and Rajiv Gandhi were young men. What did they do? The two biggest reformers in India, Narasimha Rao and Vajpayee, were older men. Look at a person’s capacity to contribute.
Harish Damodaran: The PMO interacts with the secretaries and the ministers are nowhere. Is it sustainable — ministers with no power and bureaucrats all powerful?

The first part may be correct, but not the second. I had taken up this view with Mr Modi before the formation of the government, that given the quality of people the electoral system throws up, he would have to ensure direct contact with secretaries who would, generally speaking, be better than ministers. But do secretaries know how much they can decide? I don’t know. Do ministers know how much they can decide? I don’t know. What is the limit? Can they appoint directors on their own to Coal India, to Air India, to banks? Under Vajpayee, you would be given a charge and could do anything.

_*Praveen Swami: *This government has announced grand schemes but has not given out details about their execution. Do you believe there is a lack of vision or do you believe a few people close to the government saying there is a great deal going on?_

A PM can only give a sense of direction, he can symbolically do a few acts so others take it up. But if the others are uncertain about what they can take up, then details do not get worked out. Maybe it is a reflection of that. Such campaigns have to be carried to the toilet on the road. But maybe the Transport Ministry doesn’t know, so they don’t work out the details.

About the 100 smart cities, by now, we should have been told the essence of smartness… In the case of Swachh Bharat, we should not look upon it and ask whether Modi will succeed or fail. Then it becomes merely Modi’s campaign.






_*Abhishek Angad*: *How do you think the government is handling issues about Muslims? _

I agree with Modi’s general approach, which is to provide facilities across the board, not on the basis of caste or religion. Whenever we provide benefit based on a criterion other than economic, politics is played around it. Development requires focus, and Modi has to ensure that focus, which means you must also control the fringe elements. You cannot talk development in Delhi and love jihad in Muzaffarnagar. It distracts. If love jihad was so dangerous, how did the phenomenon stop after voting?

_*Ajay Shankar: *The Modi wave still seems to be prevailing. When and how will there be a reality check?_

The reduction of oil prices has put blinkers on people’s eyes and has delayed a reality check. Otherwise, by now, with the fiscal deficit and diminishing oil prices, if for the first seven-eight months the targeted deficit would have been consumed, a reality check would have come. As Swaminathan Aiyar said, it’s not just achhe din, but also achhe sitare.

_*P Vaidyanathan Iyer: *Would you accept a role in government if offered?_

Nobody offers me, what to do? (Laughs.) Faiz Ahmad Faiz had said, ‘Kuch hum hi ko nahin ehsaan uthane ka dimaag, woh jab aate hain mail-ba-karam aate hain (I did not want to take on another obligation, whenever she came, she came determined to endow her favours on me)’.

_*Ajay Shankar: *What happened during the famous pre-government meeting of yours?_

The post-government meeting should also be famous. First newspapers give you the job, then next day say you are disappointed (laughs). I’m neither appointed, nor disappointed.

‘Modi may be an agent of change, but he has to reshape an entire ocean’ | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Prometheus said:


> @Sidak blame it on culture of punjab
> 
> 
> View attachment 161978
> 
> 
> how Chief Minister of bankrupt Punjab travels ...... @Sidak @ranjeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=896382790387984



On the wrong side of the road???


----------



## Jason bourne

"@AamAadmiParty: RT @NavbharatTimes: लोकसभा में प्रश्नकाल के दौरान ऊबर कैब रेप मामला उठाएगी AAP। #AAP4WomenSecurity"

@Sidak Punjab k MP delhi ki baat uthayenge ? Punjab me sab thik he isliye ya delhi me election he isliye ?


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> "@AamAadmiParty: RT @NavbharatTimes: लोकसभा में प्रश्नकाल के दौरान ऊबर कैब रेप मामला उठाएगी AAP। #AAP4WomenSecurity"
> 
> @Sidak Punjab k MP delhi ki baat uthayenge ? Punjab me sab thik he isliye ya delhi me election he isliye ?



There is nothing right in Punjab . The only reason they want to raise this is because of upcoming elections in Delhi and same was the reason for Gaza Candlelight Vigil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmm.........when a badal crosses from any city from Punjab .......u shall witness the real mess.............whole city is forced into curfew and roads are blocked for everyone (even highways ) for many kms around them........
> 
> and Badal sir , just comes with 2000 policemen as his security guards ..............now imagine the real choas mate that we witness in Punjab on daily basis
> 
> I repeat again.............there is nothing in this world u can say about AAP ...that will make BJP/Akalis in punjab look good..........AAP will still look like saint in front of them.
> 
> good luck




Err...you won't find me defending anyone here. I fully accept your argument on the Akali-BJP government's performance in Punjab. I made a very limited point. Btw, I'm politically neutral - I support or reject actions & positions, not a fan of any party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> "@AamAadmiParty: RT @NavbharatTimes: लोकसभा में प्रश्नकाल के दौरान ऊबर कैब रेप मामला उठाएगी AAP। #AAP4WomenSecurity"
> 
> @Sidak Punjab k MP delhi ki baat uthayenge ? Punjab me sab thik he isliye ya delhi me election he isliye ?




Bhakt gan ............Plz check what was first issue asked by Shri Vinod Khanna (BJP, MP from Punjab) in first sesion of parliament of new govt.

He talked about Maharastra 

@Sidak u too check then say anything mate.

tusi karo teh ras leela , assi kareye teh character deela

wah oh BJP



Bang Galore said:


> Err...you won't find me defending anyone here. I fully accept your argument on the Akali-BJP government's performance in Punjab. I made a very limited point. Btw, I'm politically neutral - I support or reject actions & positions, not a fan of any party.




btw i posted the video of our Chief ministers travel ..............u saw how many personals and cars he uses???

and says "RAAJ NAHI SEWA"


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> Bhakt gan ............Plz check what was first issue asked by Shri Vinod Khanna (BJP, MP from Punjab) in first sesion of parliament of new govt.
> 
> He talked about Maharastra
> 
> @Sidak u too check then say anything mate.
> 
> tusi karo teh ras leela , assi kareye teh character deela
> 
> wah oh BJP



Wah oh BJP wali baat nahi hain. AK -49 left Delhi in Lurched. He ran away from Delhi to fulfil his ambition of becoming PM of India and didn't fulfill the promises he made to Delhi Wala's. Aap Delhi is the Worst Political Party in Delhi, as they claim to be party with difference, but practically they are not. I'm going to criticise him and his Party until they admit it's just a power hungry party. I also crticise them 'cause of their failure's in Delhi. If BJP does something wrong, I criticise it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

ranjeet said:


> It's there bro no denying it, but it's not on a huge scale. I hope we don't let our youth slip into it. We need to learn from Punjab and take care of this problem.* I too am trying to quit daru but it's so tempting can't help it*.



Get into a rehab if you cannot do it voluntarily. The pull will be there but with repeated attempts and long periods of abstinence it will flush out of your system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

After #DubaiExpose comes #ColumbiaExpose for #AK49

First #ArvindKejriwal went to dubai to recieve a paid award which is already exposed now comes another expose of his seminar at columbia university.

The event was organized by #RoshniBandesha pro khalistani, batchmate of #Congress #DigvijaySingh son . In november roshni bandesha had organized a 3 day anti India event where all guests n speakers were khalistan movement supporters and pakistanis .

#ShameOn#AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541895189174841344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541889031630381057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541891253638426624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541893523847389184


----------



## Jason bourne

WTF ....lanat he is desh pe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saheli

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541945174574645248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

This is the same party which wanted debate on Rape-Women Security & did Dharna today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Former AAP MLA Ashok Chauhan joins BJP | The Indian Express


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## Jason bourne

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 162380




Even drdo did puja before the launch of nirbhay missile ... whats your point ?


----------



## IndoCarib

Jason bourne said:


> Even drdo did puja before the launch of nirbhay missile ... whats your point ?


 
and so did ISRO before Mars mission


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Jason bourne said:


> Even drdo did puja before the launch of nirbhay missile ... whats your point ?


What is the benefit of puja ?
It didn't helped anything. Nirbhay missile partialy failed in its first test.


----------



## TejasMk3

Juggernautjatt said:


> What is the benefit of puja ?
> It didn't helped anything. Nirbhay missile partialy failed in its first test.


Are you saying she should be banned from doing such things? Hey I thought this was a free country.


----------



## IndoCarib

TejasMk3 said:


> Are you saying she should be banned from doing such things? Hey I thought this was a free country.


 
he believes in sickularism !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

TejasMk3 said:


> Are you saying she should be banned from doing such things? Hey I thought this was a free country.


When did I said ban her. I was criticizing her for being superstitious. Everyone is free to express his views. I thought this was free country.


IndoCarib said:


> he believes in sickularism !


Yes in the same way you believe in fascism.


----------



## Jason bourne

Juggernautjatt said:


> When did I said ban her. I was criticizing her for being superstitious. Everyone is free to express his views. I thought this was free country.
> 
> Yes in the same way you believe in fascism.




Everyone is superstitious my friend


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> After #DubaiExpose comes #ColumbiaExpose for #AK49
> 
> First #ArvindKejriwal went to dubai to recieve a paid award which is already exposed now comes another expose of his seminar at columbia university.
> 
> The event was organized by #RoshniBandesha pro khalistani, batchmate of #Congress #DigvijaySingh son . In november roshni bandesha had organized a 3 day anti India event where all guests n speakers were khalistan movement supporters and pakistanis .
> 
> #ShameOn#AAP
> 
> View attachment 162323



She is cute 
How sure you are about this news


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Jason bourne said:


> Everyone is superstitious my friend


As you wish . Just hope her superstitions will not put any effect our education system. Our country needs doctors & engineers not astrologers.


Echo_419 said:


> She is cute
> How sure you are about this news


Tharki


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> She is cute
> How sure you are about this news



I did my search before posting i . You to do little search and enlighten yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> As you wish . Just hope her superstitions will not put any effect our education system. Our country needs doctors & engineers not astrologers.
> 
> Tharki



A man has needs


----------



## TejasMk3

Juggernautjatt said:


> When did I said ban her. I was criticizing her for being superstitious. Everyone is free to express his views. I thought this was free country.
> .


How is this politically important? You do realize that literally every leader has beliefs/superstitions? You can find pictures of Kejru Sonia Mamta etc doing these things like Puja/Praying  Hell even Obama Says Christianity guides him 

What do you think about these guys? Babas of Indian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 162380


 She has a personal life. Whatever she does in her personal life should not be anyone's concern. Further, entire India follows these Dhongis. 



ranjeet said:


> View attachment 162381



Amul Hails from Gujrat. Hence, it's BJP, Adani air Ambani ki agent. #Aaptarda Satyavachan Prabhu AK-49.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Juggernautjatt said:


> As you wish . Just hope her superstitions will not put any effect our education system. Our country needs doctors & engineers not astrologers.
> 
> Tharki




After becoming dr. En. Scintist they perfotm puja before starting any good thing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=677291222324617





What the Fcuk is happening in Punjab ... they are beating up Hindu Holy men...That too a Naga Sadhu in front of Shiva posture ... N


----------



## Prometheus

Nair saab said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=677291222324617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Fcuk is happening in Punjab ... they are beating up Hindu Holy men...That too a Naga Sadhu in front of Shiva posture ... N




lol ..............I knew regular fighting occur among in hindu organisations and sikh hard liners ...............but picking on a single sadu is getting extreme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Nair saab said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=677291222324617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Fcuk is happening in Punjab ... they are beating up Hindu Holy men...That too a Naga Sadhu in front of Shiva posture ... N


It is Akali/BJP Punjab with NO LAW & ORDER.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> It is Akali/BJP Punjab with NO LAW & ORDER.




yeah law and order kya hota hai bhai sahib? kabhi dekha nahi Punjab mein


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> yeah law and order kya hota hai bhai sahib? kabhi dekha nahi Punjab mein


Only @Sidak ne hi dekha hai I think.


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Only @Sidak ne hi dekha hai I think.




ek @he-man neh bhi dekha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Prometheus said:


> ek @he-man neh bhi dekha hai



Bund fatti pai aa vere.Worst roads i have seen in jalandhar in last 20 years,no kidding.


----------



## Prometheus

he-man said:


> Bund fatti pai aa vere.Worst roads i have seen in jalandhar in last 20 years,no kidding.




hor payo vota akali/bjp nu


----------



## he-man

Prometheus said:


> hor payo vota akali/bjp nu



Saaleya paindu pande aa akaliyaan nu...........in city some vote for bp,others for congress and some for aap.
Problem is without diversification of crops and stoppage of free power to farmers punjab is finished in 10 years.


----------



## Prometheus

he-man said:


> Saaleya paindu pande aa akaliyaan nu...........in city some vote for bp,others for congress and some for aap.
> Problem is without diversification of crops and stoppage of free power to farmers punjab is finished in 10 years.




is vaar tha paindua neh AAP nu vote payi hai.............tere vargeya neh akali/bjp nu pa thi 

lagda tainu pyaar nahi Punjab naal


----------



## he-man

Prometheus said:


> is vaar tha paindua neh AAP nu vote payi hai.............tere vargeya neh akali/bjp nu pa thi
> 
> lagda tainu pyaar nahi Punjab naal



rasta naap apna ,,wadda punjabi soorma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

he-man said:


> rasta naap apna ,,wadda punjabi soorma






do u know if there is any good family resturant in jalandhar where sea food is available??


----------



## he-man

Prometheus said:


> do u know if there is any good family resturant in jalandhar where sea food is available??



I doubt it,,u may try radissons or ramada though.Desi sheher hai,u wil be hard pressed to find even good chicken.
There is an eatery eat well house near post office,has good fish.


----------



## Prometheus

he-man said:


> I doubt it,,u may try radissons or ramada though.Desi sheher hai,u wil be hard pressed to find even good chicken.
> There is an eatery eat well house near post office,has good fish.




hhhmmmm.........so no sea food  .........amritsar vich ve nahi mileya


----------



## he-man

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmm.........so no sea food  .........amritsar vich ve nahi mileya



Punjab is overrated,,,only chandigarh is saving grace.


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP parliamentary board ne TMC k khilaf ninda prastav pass kiya ...


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@he-man @Prometheus @Sidak plz provide your logical remarks on this speech.


----------



## he-man

Juggernautjatt said:


> @he-man @Prometheus @Sidak plz provide your logical remarks on this speech.



Stupid speech that talks of no longterm plan to stop all this.

The only plan is

1)Crop diversification------AAP will never do it.
2)Removing power subsidy to farmers---------AAP will never do it.
3)Sell the land/lease it for cheap for more industry----AAP will never do it.

AAP will come and implement more socialist policies,,increasing the problems further.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP passes condemnation note in parliamentary party meet against TMC MP Kalyan Banerjee for his remarks against PM.
http://t.co/SSJu0xvBXX"

Iska kya matalab he ?


----------



## he-man

The_Showstopper said:


>




maza aa gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

he-man said:


> Stupid speech that talks of no longterm plan to stop all this.
> 
> The only plan is
> 
> 1)Crop diversification------AAP will never do it.
> 2)Removing power subsidy to farmers---------AAP will never do it.
> 3)Sell the land/lease it for cheap for more industry----AAP will never do it.
> 
> AAP will come and implement more socialist policies,,increasing the problems further.


Come on give them a try, they are new and willing to work for Punjab. I wish once Kejriwal lose in Delhi he shifts to Punjab become next CM.


----------



## he-man

ranjeet said:


> Come on give them a try, they are new and willing to work for Punjab. I wish once Kejriwal lose in Delhi he shifts to Punjab become next CM.



Saala ghatiya salah dinda


----------



## ranjeet

he-man said:


> Saala ghatiya salah dinda


try karne mein kya harz hai? Although what's your opinion about Sidhu?


----------



## he-man

ranjeet said:


> try karne mein kya harz hai? Although what's your opinion about Sidhu?



Anything better than akali/bjp combine.
Ideal is capt. amarinder singh as cm with congress winning(yes in punjab thats much better) but its not gonna happen.

Bjp/akalis will win again due to modi factor.AAP may emerge as a contender.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

he-man said:


> Stupid speech that talks of no longterm plan to stop all this.
> 
> The only plan is
> 
> 1)Crop diversification------AAP will never do it.
> 2)Removing power subsidy to farmers---------AAP will never do it.
> 3)Sell the land/lease it for cheap for more industry----AAP will never do it.
> 
> AAP will come and implement more socialist policies,,increasing the problems further.


Myself also partially agree with mann's points. Ignorant mentality is also responsible for farmers condition here but only to some extent. One cannot ignore government's faulty policies for farming sector. 
and also I have some questions on your points
1)Crop diversification------AAP will never do it. -- How do you know that. ?
2)Removing power subsidy to farmers---------AAP will never do it. --- What is akali BJP did & doing on this issue ?
3)Sell the land/lease it for cheap for more industry----AAP will never do it. --- What is fault of poor farmers? Dosen't they deserve compensation on market rate as industrialists never sell their products cheap to them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

he-man said:


> Anything better than akali/bjp combine.
> Ideal is capt. amarinder singh as cm with congress winning(yes in punjab thats much better) but its not gonna happen.
> 
> Bjp/akalis will win again due to modi factor.AAP may emerge as a contender.




abbe tu toh congressi nikla 



he-man said:


> Stupid speech that talks of no longterm plan to stop all this.
> 
> The only plan is
> 
> 1)Crop diversification------AAP will never do it.
> 2)Removing power subsidy to farmers---------AAP will never do it.
> 3)Sell the land/lease it for cheap for more industry----AAP will never do it.
> 
> AAP will come and implement more socialist policies,,increasing the problems further.




AAP wont do that ....AAP wont do that .............teri BJP neh kiya kya??? 

I belong to farming family .........hardly any income coming from my farm ...........if my family didnt had other sources of Income , I would also gone to work in Iraq like rest of Punjabi farmers 
But u know ............u are a urban brat .....dont know about miserable condition of farmers here......

Farmers dont have cash in hand..........even more funny .........my family got payment for sugarcane last week .....which was sold to govt about a year ago ..........now if i had to organise a function , I would be forced to sell my land etc to get cash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

he-man said:


> Anything better than akali/bjp combine.
> Ideal is capt. amarinder singh as cm with congress winning(yes in punjab thats much better) but its not gonna happen.
> 
> *Bjp/akalis will win again due to modi factor*.AAP may emerge as a contender.


Remind you he defeated Jaitly (fighting under the umbrella of modi wave) with good margin. He can perform but Bhattal & Bajwa are his main hurdles. Both are akali agents in congress.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> try karne mein kya harz hai? Although what's your opinion about Sidhu?




who is sidhu? ......I know about "JHA"'s Arun Jaitley who won very easily from Amritsar



he-man said:


> Punjab is overrated,,,only chandigarh is saving grace.




can it be ordered online in gurdaspur???


----------



## he-man

Juggernautjatt said:


> Myself also partially agree with mann's points. Ignorant mentality is also responsible for farmers condition here but only to some extent. One cannot ignore government's faulty policies for farming sector.
> and also I have some questions on your points
> 1)Crop diversification------AAP will never do it. -- How do you know that. ?
> 2)Removing power subsidy to farmers---------AAP will never do it. --- What is akali BJP did & doing on this issue ?
> 3)Sell the land/lease it for cheap for more industry----AAP will never do it. --- What is fault of poor farmers? Dosen't they deserve compensation on market rate as industrialists never sell their products cheap to them ?



I said earlier akali/bjp are useless and congress is in decline.
AAP is socialist.


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> who is sidhu? ......I know about "JHA"'s Arun Jaitley who won very easily from Amritsar


Mullayum Singh invited AAP to join the third front ... what are your views on that?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542226014445649921

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Mullayum Singh invited AAP to join the third front ... what are your views on that?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542226014445649921




hell no ....Mullayam is even worst then badals


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> hell no ....Mullayam is even worst then badals


Politics make some strange bed fellows, although AAP hasn't reacted to this offer as of yet but it would be interesting to see what they have to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Politics make some strange bed fellows, although AAP hasn't reacted to this offer as of yet but it would be interesting to see what they have to say.




ranjeet tell me one thing .....If a sikh dont shares the same views as some BJP fan boy ......does that make him a Khalistani or anti national???.
If not , then why BJP fans boys keep on doing that to every Punjabi sikh who says he is against BJP ???? Is this a start of extremism in India ?? similar things happened in Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Judge

Prometheus said:


> ranjeet tell me one thing .....If a sikh dont shares the same views as some BJP fan boy ......does that make him a Khalistani or anti national???.


Since when did we become like our neighbours to the West?
We dont brand others as anti-nationals and all.

Maybe your opposition to SAD and BJP should be communicated more and more to these parties so that they change their behaviour in Punjab. Ultimately the idea is that Punjab should become a better place - regardless of who is in power.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> ranjeet tell me one thing .....If a sikh dont shares the same views as some BJP fan boy ......does that make him a Khalistani or anti national???.
> If not , then why BJP fans boys keep on doing that to every Punjabi sikh who says he is against BJP ???? Is this a start of extremism in India ?? similar things happened in Pakistan .


Who told you what? Why are you always so hurt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> ranjeet tell me one thing .....If a sikh dont shares the same views as some BJP fan boy ......does that make him a Khalistani or anti national???.
> If not , then why BJP fans boys keep on doing that to every Punjabi sikh who says he is against BJP ???? Is this a start of extremism in India ?? similar things happened in Pakistan .


No one has a right to pass the certificate of who is national or anti national. Period but I agree BJP guys take it a bit too far and it's a growing concern. But the political discourse has sunk so low in the last couple of years, where we saw political leaders be it anyone Modi, RaGa, Soniya, or top honchos of other political parties taunts each other with silly nicknames. If political leaders set the bar so low while addressing each other their supporters will sink it to the rock bottom. 
We are a democratic nation and opposing views must be respected without resorting to name calling or calling them anti national or any other name. I have raised my concerns out here whenever I saw that happening and will keep doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542153282861293569


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> Who told you what? Why are you always so hurt?



You won't really understand that until you face it yourself... Jispe beet ti hai usko hee pataa chalta hai 

But after sometime most tend to ignore these fags as I do...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> View attachment 162780

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## he-man

The_Showstopper said:


> You won't really understand that until you face it yourself... Jispe beet ti hai usko hee pataa chalta hai
> 
> But after sometime most tend to ignore these fags as I do...



I put a fear in such stupid bhakts...........


----------



## The_Showstopper

he-man said:


> I put a fear in such stupid bhakts...........



How do you do that?? Yaar humko bhi toh pataa chale aakhir woh danda kaunsa hai jisse Bhaktjan darte hai


----------



## he-man

The_Showstopper said:


> How do you do that?? Yaar humko bhi toh pataa chale aakhir woh danda kaunsa hai jisse Bhaktjan darte hai



Hyderabadi goli should do the trick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

he-man said:


> Hyderabadi goli should do the trick



Julaab ki....


----------



## he-man

The_Showstopper said:


> Julaab ki....



Its a torture technique used by police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Nitish's Playboy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Nitish's Playboy
> View attachment 162866


.......


----------



## he-man

ranjeet said:


> Nitish's Playboy
> View attachment 162866


----------



## Etilla

Modi won most votes in TIME poll and not even shortlisted.

This is messed up.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/540736883462922240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indrani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542500559769464832


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542589176336506880
Those tamil ultranationalists only end up creating more trouble for people they calim to be fighting for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

guys i have one doubt..west bengal witnessed 81% voting in 2014 general elections. It's huge considering the size of state. Does west bengal always witness such huge turnout or this elections was exception. And what is the reason BJP could not win seats there.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

heisenberg said:


> guys i have one doubt..west bengal witnessed 81% voting in 2014 general elections. It's huge considering the size of state. Does west bengal always witness such huge turnout or this elections was exception. And what is the reason BJP could not win seats there.


West bengal has a history of high voting percentage from last few decades. For example in 2006 assembly elections it also witnessed electoral turnout of 81.92%. People of West Bengal are more politically conscious than most parts of India.
Since independence people of West Bengal are mostly left oriented. The Left Front had been ruling the state of West Bengal for three decades till 2011, the world's longest-running democratically-elected Communist government. That is why BJP (right wing party) is facing problems to get established in WB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Juggernautjatt said:


> West bengal has a history of high voting percentage from last few decades. For example in 2006 assembly elections it also witnessed electoral turnout of 81.92%. People of West Bengal are more politically conscious than most parts of India.
> Since independence people of West Bengal are mostly left oriented. The Left Front had been ruling the state of West Bengal for three decades till 2011, the world's longest-running democratically-elected Communist government. That is why BJP (right wing party) is facing problems to get established in WB.


what about vote fraud. is it true that people are intimidated by party supporters or what about some people voting for more than one time..i met an old guy at railway station and he told me that sometimes party karyakartas vote more than one time..i hope it's not true


----------



## Juggernautjatt

heisenberg said:


> what about vote fraud. is it true that people are intimidated by party supporters or what about some people voting for more than one time..i met an old guy at railway station and he told me that sometimes party karyakartas vote more than one time..i hope it's not true


Vote frauds happen in every part of our country but in very little range. For example there were also rumours of frauds in Varanasi. 
Our Election Commission follows very strict standards during Lok Sabha elections. Nowdays it is very difficult to execute frauds during election process.


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> ranjeet tell me one thing .....If a sikh dont shares the same views as some BJP fan boy ......does that make him a Khalistani or anti national???.
> If not , then why BJP fans boys keep on doing that to every Punjabi sikh who says he is against BJP ???? *Is this a start of extremism in India ?*? similar things happened in Pakistan .



It is Part of it. Few days back two Hindu Fanatic's told me I'm the Khalistani Terrorist.


----------



## Srinivas

Sidak said:


> It is Part of it. Few days back two Hindu Fanatic's told me I'm the Khalistani Terrorist.



Yes you are


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> Yes you are



I wady not referring to you.  Let me have Saibt Bhindrawala's PIC as my DP & start bashing India and evil Yindoos.


----------



## Srinivas

Sidak said:


> I wady not referring to you.  Let me have Saibt Bhindrawala's PIC as my DP & start bashing India and evil Yindoos.



Find a Radical Sikhini pic then


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> Find a Radical Sikhini pic then



Bhindrawala is the Inspiration of Khalistani's, so I'll have his PIC soon.


----------



## IndoCarib

Arvind Kejriwal's Columbia univeristy show didnt turn out the way he wanted 

Casey Tolan@*caseytolan*Follow

The audience here at @Columbia is divided over @ArvindKejriwal—some applaud loudly, others applaud questioner who says ppl lost faith in him

5:20 PM - 7 Dec 2014

Casey Tolan@*caseytolan*Follow

Q. Why do you think @narendramodi is not a good choice for India? *Applause* @ArvindKejriwal: "I can sense the Modi supporters..."

5:29 PM - 7 Dec 2014

Arvind Kejriwal speaks at Columbia University (with images, tweets) · caseytolan · Storify


----------



## Srinivas

Sidak said:


> Bhindrawala is the Inspiration of Khalistani's, so I'll have his PIC soon.


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


>



I was thought by my Parents respect the Country where you live and eat, never foul mouth about it. Let me leave India, I goona bash you Evil Yindoos. 



IndoCarib said:


> Arvind Kejriwal's Columbia univeristy show didnt turn out the way he wanted
> 
> Casey Tolan@*caseytolan*Follow
> 
> The audience here at @Columbia is divided over @ArvindKejriwal—some applaud loudly, others applaud questioner who says ppl lost faith in him
> 
> 5:20 PM - 7 Dec 2014
> 
> Casey Tolan@*caseytolan*Follow
> 
> Q. Why do you think @narendramodi is not a good choice for India? *Applause* @ArvindKejriwal: "I can sense the Modi supporters..."
> 
> 5:29 PM - 7 Dec 2014
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal speaks at Columbia University (with images, tweets) · caseytolan · Storify



Err - Paid Event bhi Flop.  Adani Ambani Kay supporter's waha bhi poonchgay to cheer for Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Sidak said:


> I was thought by my Parents respect the Country where you live and eat, never foul mouth about it. Let me leave India, I goona bash you Evil Yindoos.



To Shuru


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> To Shuru



I'll start doing it within few months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> It is Part of it. Few days back two Hindu Fanatic's told me I'm the Khalistani Terrorist.




But u are a Modi Fan ....how come u be a Khalistani?


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> But u are a Modi Fan ....how come u be a Khalistani?



As per those two Fanatic's Sikhs are Hindu. I didn't agree with them. Once labeled Guru Nanak Dev Ji - Dog and Snake & other one gave me certificate of Khalistani Terrorist.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

BJP MLAs caught watching Priyanka Gandhi's photo & playing candy crush saga during serious debate on problems of sugarcane farmers in Karnataka assembly.

Karnataka assembly: BJP MLA gapes at Priyanka Gandhi's photo, another plays Candy Crush - Firstpost


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP MLAs caught watching Priyanka Gandhi's photo & playing candy crush saga during serious debate on problems of sugarcane farmers in Karnataka assembly.
> 
> Karnataka assembly: BJP MLA gapes at Priyanka Gandhi's photo, another plays Candy Crush - Firstpost


Oh come on now at least they aren't watching p*rn no more.


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP MLAs caught watching Priyanka Gandhi's photo & playing candy crush saga during serious debate on problems of sugarcane farmers in Karnataka assembly.
> 
> Karnataka assembly: BJP MLA gapes at Priyanka Gandhi's photo, another plays Candy Crush - Firstpost




so how many agrees with BJP MP that Godse was a nationalist like Gandhi ???


----------



## indiatester

Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP MLAs caught watching Priyanka Gandhi's photo & playing candy crush saga during serious debate on problems of sugarcane farmers in Karnataka assembly.
> 
> Karnataka assembly: BJP MLA gapes at Priyanka Gandhi's photo, another plays Candy Crush - Firstpost


C**tia and irresponsible idiots. I don't understand how people like these are selected and elected.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP MLAs caught watching Priyanka Gandhi's photo & playing candy crush saga during serious debate on problems of sugarcane farmers in Karnataka assembly.
> 
> Karnataka assembly: BJP MLA gapes at Priyanka Gandhi's photo, another plays Candy Crush - Firstpost


I told you a thousand times. Still India voted for Hindus. Now suffer. 

Oh wait, this is the Karnataka Legislative Assembly.


----------



## jha

So, 50 TMC MLAs ready to jump ship and turn communal... Not bad... if one Shah rally can do this wonder what will happen in next two years.. ..?

Trinamool MLAs lean to BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Oh come on now at least they aren't watching p*rn no more.


OK but inko dekhne ke liye Priyanka Gandhi hi mili thi . Agar kisi Priyanka ko dekhna hi tha to Priyanka Chopra ki pic dekh lete. 


SarthakGanguly said:


> I told you a thousand times. Still India voted for Hindus. Now suffer.
> 
> Oh wait, this is the Karnataka Legislative Assembly.


What is problem with Karnataka Legislative Assembly ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> OK but inko dekhne ke liye Priyanka Gandhi hi mili thi . Agar kisi Priyanka ko dekhna hi tha to Priyanka Chopra ki pic dekh lete.
> 
> What is problem with Karnataka Legislative Assembly ?


What can we say, some people are into weird cr@p

Delhi ko bachane Secularism ke messiah aa gaye ... 
Will it be in AAP's manifesto? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543056946811523072
@Prometheus @he-man @Sidak @Jaat Rock

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

ranjeet said:


> What can we say, some people are into weird cr@p
> 
> Delhi ko bachane Secularism ke messiah aa gaye ...
> Will it be in AAP's manifesto?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543056946811523072
> @Prometheus @he-man @Sidak @Jaat Rock


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> What can we say, some people are into weird cr@p
> 
> Delhi ko bachane Secularism ke messiah aa gaye ...
> Will it be in AAP's manifesto?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543056946811523072
> @Prometheus @he-man @Sidak @Jaat Rock


Mujhe tag nahin kiya jao main koi remarks nahin deta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

ranjeet said:


> What can we say, some people are into weird cr@p
> 
> Delhi ko bachane Secularism ke messiah aa gaye ...
> Will it be in AAP's manifesto?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543056946811523072
> @Prometheus @he-man @Sidak @Jaat Rock


Dubai isne yahi keh keh kar beekh mangi hai saale ne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> so how many agrees with BJP MP that Godse was a nationalist like Gandhi ???



I don't & why the Fook they are starting these useless controversies perhaps they are trying to distract people's attention away so they can take some more HARD steps like Disinvestment & stuff like that


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Mujhe tag nahin kiya jao main koi remarks nahin deta


lol ... ek comment sir off the record.


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> What can we say, some people are into weird cr@p
> 
> Delhi ko bachane Secularism ke messiah aa gaye ...
> Will it be in AAP's manifesto?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543056946811523072
> @Prometheus @he-man @Sidak @Jaat Rock



This dream will remain dream, as they are not going to win in Delhi. 



Jaat Rock said:


> Dubai isne yahi keh keh kar beekh mangi hai saale ne



Tau, abhi US bheek Mangney gaya tha. Delhi may these scums are calling people and asking for chanda.


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> This dream will remain dream, as they are not going to win in Delhi.
> 
> 
> 
> Tau, abhi US bheek Mangney gaya tha. Delhi may these scums are calling people and asking for chanda.



With this RSS remark he just lost a lot of voters & WTH is wrong with the BJP they should be focusing on improving the economy & Education but instead they are generating useless controversies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ok....i just saw something hilarious on tv ............media asked couple of BJP MLA from MP about "Kailash" getting nobel prize ................there response was "YEAH , Kailash ji is leader of our party and cabinet minister in MP govt .......they have done wonderful work in Indore .......so they have got Nobel Prize "

when asked does he got Nobel prize because of BJP govt in Center and state ??? reply " I can assure u that Kailash ji got Nobel Prize because of his work done in Indore and BJP govt has nothing do to with it"


 Stop electing stupid people



Echo_419 said:


> With this RSS remark he just lost a lot of voters & WTH is wrong with the BJP they should be focusing on improving the economy & Education but instead they are generating useless controversies




Thats what u get when u vote in the name of a single person ..............stupid people gets elected in his name........bolo namo namo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> Tau, abhi US bheek Mangney gaya tha. Delhi may these scums are calling people and asking for chanda.


USA me Kujli

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> What can we say, some people are into weird cr@p
> 
> Delhi ko bachane Secularism ke messiah aa gaye ...
> Will it be in AAP's manifesto?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/543056946811523072
> @Prometheus @he-man @Sidak @Jaat Rock




I still dont understand whts the fuss about this ??? so what RSS started missionary work ??? doesnot Muslim and christians do the same???

on Banning issues .........Punjab govt is thinking of Banning RSS and afiliated organisations from the state .....as a Akali .........I am in favor of banning RSS



Jaat Rock said:


> USA me Kujli
> View attachment 164026




lord feku in Punjab ............empty chairs greets him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Meet Kejruddin - Man in frustration and desperation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> I still dont understand whts the fuss about this ??? so what RSS started missionary work ??? doesnot Muslim and christians do the same???
> 
> on Banning issues .........Punjab govt is thinking of Banning RSS and afiliated organisations from the state .....as a Akali .........I am in favor of banning RSS


Lol I knew it you would support it


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Lol I knew it you would support it




no seriously ............RSS is causing communal tensions in Punjab ..............many riots happened because of them in last few years in Punjab


----------



## Parul

They are promising Women Security in Delhi!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Not sure if it's true on not .... but got this pic on social media 
this is the the Mullayum Singh's grandson shagun ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaat Rock

Prometheus said:


> I still dont understand whts the fuss about this ??? so what RSS started missionary work ??? doesnot Muslim and christians do the same???
> 
> on Banning issues .........Punjab govt is thinking of Banning RSS and afiliated organisations from the state .....as a Akali .........I am in favor of banning RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lord feku in Punjab ............empty chairs greets him


First its in night and its not USA its India (I think u can understand what i am trying to say here)
Second i agree not that much crowd but still 100 time more than Kujliwal's 
Check this one from same Amritsar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

7,000 teachers not paid for 7 months

hell yeah .................Good governance in progress ........7000 teachers not paid for last 7 months @Sidak


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> 7,000 teachers not paid for 7 months
> 
> hell yeah .................Good governance in progress ........7000 teachers not paid for last 7 months @Sidak



Who elected Badal Sarkar for the second time?  Jaise log waisa leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

Jaat Rock said:


> First its in night and its not USA its India (I think u can understand what i am trying to say here)
> Second i agree not that much crowd but still 100 time more than Kujliwal's
> Check this one from same Amritsar




Punjab dont do Bhakti of some feku



Sidak said:


> View attachment 164033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who elected Badal Sarkar for the second time?  Jaise log waisa leader.




Bhakts elected them..............and as u can see here many Bhakts here trying for them to get 3rd term (yes i am pointing towards u)


----------



## Jaat Rock

Prometheus said:


> Punjab dont do Bhakti of some feku


Check the video i added in that post 
I don't like bhakti too but when anyone show real face of AAP to AAPtards it really burns them


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> ok....i just saw something hilarious on tv ............media asked couple of BJP MLA from MP about "Kailash" getting nobel prize ................there response was "YEAH , Kailash ji is leader of our party and cabinet minister in MP govt .......they have done wonderful work in Indore .......so they have got Nobel Prize "
> 
> when asked does he got Nobel prize because of BJP govt in Center and state ??? reply " I can assure u that Kailash ji got Nobel Prize because of his work done in Indore and BJP govt has nothing do to with it"
> 
> 
> Stop electing stupid people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what u get when u vote in the name of a single person ..............stupid people gets elected in his name........bolo namo namo



He was the best alternative at that time & also presently by far I still have faith in him & his inner circle



Prometheus said:


> Punjab dont do Bhakti of some feku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhakts elected them..............and as u can see here many Bhakts here trying for them to get 3rd term (yes i am pointing towards u)



Maby of us in the BJP don't like these Akalis to


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> Punjab dont do Bhakti of some feku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhakts elected them..............and as u can see here many Bhakts here trying for them to get 3rd term (yes i am pointing towards u)



I would prefer Congress over AAP in Punjab. The Pic which @Jaat Rock posted in previous page of Kejriwal's visit to US. Those who organized it are Anti-Indian & Pro Pakistani Khalistani Supporters. Therefore, no support for AAP the Anti-National Party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> He was the best alternative at that time & also presently by far I still have faith in him & his inner circle
> 
> 
> 
> Maby of us in the BJP don't like these Akalis to




ok theek hai ..............then u like ANIL JOSHI and company ???



Sidak said:


> I would prefer Congress over AAP in Punjab. The Pic which @Jaat Rock posted in previous page of Kejriwal's visit to US. Those who organized it are Anti-Indian & Pro Pakistani Khalistani Supporters. Therefore, no support for AAP the Anti-National Party.




u are anti-Punjab ............dont talk with me again blind bhakt


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> With this RSS remark he just lost a lot of voters & WTH is wrong with the BJP they should be focusing on improving the economy & Education but instead they are generating *useless controversies*



BJP has to do something to stop these fanatics from opening there mouth. These controversies are nullifying the good work which Modi Sarkar is doing. Ex:Hindus are converted to Islam and Christianity, no one utter single word, but when vise-versa, desh ka secularism toot jata hai.BJP should be careful with these things. 



Prometheus said:


> u are anti-Punjab ............dont talk with me again blind bhakt



Koi Modi Bhagat Bolta hai, Koi Anti Punjab, Koi Khalistani TERRORIST - I'm confused now. 

Make your Family Member fight on AAP's ticket, i'll support them. Not AAP.  They lost respect, when they ran from Delhi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

*CM Jitan Ram Manjhi calls for raising reservation limit to 80%*
*Bihar Chief Minister Jitan Ram Manjhi on Thursday called for raising the bar on reservation from present 49.5 per cent to 80 percent for OBCs, SC/STs and other sections of the population.

“The reservation (in government jobs and educational institutions) be hiked to 80 per cent to be in sync with the population benefiting from the incentive,” he told a public meeting during his civic reception at Banshidhar secondary school under Adapur block in Bihar’s east Champaran district.

The number of people (OBCs, SC/STs and other sections) benefitting from reservation system stood at 80 per cent of total population of Bihar, Manjhi said and mooted for reservation limit (at 49.5 per cent) to be raised to 80 percent to meet employment and educational aspirations of the
beneficiaries.

The Chief Minister, who himself hails from a Mahadalit Mushar caste, said he would work for building a consensus on the issue with like-minded parties and, if needed, may launch an agitation to press for the reservation bar to be raised to 80 per cent.

Manjhi said he has taken upon himself to build a consensus on the issue with like minded parties and spearhead a stir in this regard, if required.

He urged lawmakers of different parties to demand for raising reservation limit in the current winter session of Parliament.

Manjhi alleged the NDA government was discriminating against Bihar and claimed the state plan size as well as funds under the MNREGA, IAY and BRGF have been slashed considerably to derail development and welfare activities in the state.

- See more at: CM Jitan Ram Manjhi calls for raising reservation limit to 80% | The Indian Express*
@ranjeet @Sidak @levina @SarthakGanguly @Skull and Bones

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> *CM Jitan Ram Manjhi calls for raising reservation limit to 80%
> Bihar Chief Minister Jitan Ram Manjhi on Thursday called for raising the bar on reservation from present 49.5 per cent to 80 percent for OBCs, SC/STs and other sections of the population.
> 
> “The reservation (in government jobs and educational institutions) be hiked to 80 per cent to be in sync with the population benefiting from the incentive,” he told a public meeting during his civic reception at Banshidhar secondary school under Adapur block in Bihar’s east Champaran district.
> 
> The number of people (OBCs, SC/STs and other sections) benefitting from reservation system stood at 80 per cent of total population of Bihar, Manjhi said and mooted for reservation limit (at 49.5 per cent) to be raised to 80 percent to meet employment and educational aspirations of the
> beneficiaries.
> 
> The Chief Minister, who himself hails from a Mahadalit Mushar caste, said he would work for building a consensus on the issue with like-minded parties and, if needed, may launch an agitation to press for the reservation bar to be raised to 80 per cent.
> 
> Manjhi said he has taken upon himself to build a consensus on the issue with like minded parties and spearhead a stir in this regard, if required.
> 
> He urged lawmakers of different parties to demand for raising reservation limit in the current winter session of Parliament.
> 
> Manjhi alleged the NDA government was discriminating against Bihar and claimed the state plan size as well as funds under the MNREGA, IAY and BRGF have been slashed considerably to derail development and welfare activities in the state.
> 
> - See more at: CM Jitan Ram Manjhi calls for raising reservation limit to 80% | The Indian Express*
> @ranjeet @Sidak @levina @SarthakGanguly @Skull and Bones



Play Boy, jab bhi mooh kholta hai, zehar hi ugalta hai.


----------



## ranjeet

Jaat Rock said:


> *CM Jitan Ram Manjhi calls for raising reservation limit to 80%
> Bihar Chief Minister Jitan Ram Manjhi on Thursday called for raising the bar on reservation from present 49.5 per cent to 80 percent for OBCs, SC/STs and other sections of the population.
> 
> “The reservation (in government jobs and educational institutions) be hiked to 80 per cent to be in sync with the population benefiting from the incentive,” he told a public meeting during his civic reception at Banshidhar secondary school under Adapur block in Bihar’s east Champaran district.
> 
> The number of people (OBCs, SC/STs and other sections) benefitting from reservation system stood at 80 per cent of total population of Bihar, Manjhi said and mooted for reservation limit (at 49.5 per cent) to be raised to 80 percent to meet employment and educational aspirations of the
> beneficiaries.
> 
> The Chief Minister, who himself hails from a Mahadalit Mushar caste, said he would work for building a consensus on the issue with like-minded parties and, if needed, may launch an agitation to press for the reservation bar to be raised to 80 per cent.
> 
> Manjhi said he has taken upon himself to build a consensus on the issue with like minded parties and spearhead a stir in this regard, if required.
> 
> He urged lawmakers of different parties to demand for raising reservation limit in the current winter session of Parliament.
> 
> Manjhi alleged the NDA government was discriminating against Bihar and claimed the state plan size as well as funds under the MNREGA, IAY and BRGF have been slashed considerably to derail development and welfare activities in the state.
> 
> - See more at: CM Jitan Ram Manjhi calls for raising reservation limit to 80% | The Indian Express*
> @ranjeet @Sidak @levina @SarthakGanguly @Skull and Bones


Linning up for my certificate tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> BJP has to do something to stop these fanatics from opening there mouth. These controversies are nullifying the good work which Modi Sarkar is doing. *Ex:Hindus are converted to Islam and Christianity, no one utter single word, but when vise-versa, desh ka secularism toot jata hai.BJP should be careful with these things. *



That doesn't matter 
Across the Himalayas we have a country which is working day & night & with each passing day they are leaving us behind to eat dust.This govt needs to get its act together & fix the country ASAP 
the more we delay the more we will get left behind 
Fortunately I still think Modi & Co are still trying to pass reforms 
Waise bhi @he-man ke post padh kar depression Mein Chala Jataa hu



Prometheus said:


> ok theek hai ..............then u like ANIL JOSHI and company ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u are anti-Punjab ............dont talk with me again blind bhakt



I don't know much about Punjab politics but I will support any one who will Solve the drug problem & diversify Punjabi Economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

ranjeet said:


> Linning up for my certificate tomorrow morning.


Mujhe bhi OBC wala banvana hi padega lagta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Echo_419 said:


> That doesn't matter
> Across the Himalayas we have a country which is working day & night & with each passing day they are leaving us behind to eat dust.This govt needs to get its act together & fix the country ASAP
> the more we delay the more we will get left behind
> Fortunately I still think Modi & Co are still trying to pass reforms
> Waise bhi @he-man ke post padh kar depression Mein Chala Jataa hu





@SarthakGanguly 
@ranjeet 
@levina



Jaat Rock said:


> Mujhe bhi OBC wala banvana hi padega lagta hai



I think sc/st is far better,,,more benefits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

he-man said:


> I think sc/st is far better,,,more benefits


Sidha IAS banne ge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

he-man said:


> @SarthakGanguly
> @ranjeet
> @levina
> 
> 
> 
> I think sc/st is far better,,,more benefits



Ohh tu has raha hai Mai yaha pe serious hu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Echo_419 said:


> That doesn't matter
> Across the Himalayas we have a country which is working day & night & with each passing day they are leaving us behind to eat dust.This govt needs to get its act together & fix the country ASAP
> the more we delay the more we will get left behind
> Fortunately I still think Modi & Co are still trying to pass reforms
> Waise bhi @he-man ke post padh kar depression Mein Chala Jataa hu
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about Punjab politics but I will support any one who will Solve the drug problem & diversify Punjabi Economy


govt. is doing pretty well..just wait for couple of years, result will be seen on ground. Besides government, we Indians have to ensure that we do our job properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Echo_419 said:


> Ohh tu has raha hai Mai yaha pe serious hu



Koi na,,,sab theek ho jayega 20-30 saalo mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

an apt reply to sickulars.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

he-man said:


> Koi na,,,sab theek ho jayega *20-30 saalo mein*



Achi baat na kario kabhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> *CM Jitan Ram Manjhi calls for raising reservation limit to 80%
> Bihar Chief Minister Jitan Ram Manjhi on Thursday called for raising the bar on reservation from present 49.5 per cent to 80 percent for OBCs, SC/STs and other sections of the population.
> 
> “The reservation (in government jobs and educational institutions) be hiked to 80 per cent to be in sync with the population benefiting from the incentive,” he told a public meeting during his civic reception at Banshidhar secondary school under Adapur block in Bihar’s east Champaran district.
> 
> The number of people (OBCs, SC/STs and other sections) benefitting from reservation system stood at 80 per cent of total population of Bihar, Manjhi said and mooted for reservation limit (at 49.5 per cent) to be raised to 80 percent to meet employment and educational aspirations of the
> beneficiaries.
> 
> The Chief Minister, who himself hails from a Mahadalit Mushar caste, said he would work for building a consensus on the issue with like-minded parties and, if needed, may launch an agitation to press for the reservation bar to be raised to 80 per cent.
> 
> Manjhi said he has taken upon himself to build a consensus on the issue with like minded parties and spearhead a stir in this regard, if required.
> 
> He urged lawmakers of different parties to demand for raising reservation limit in the current winter session of Parliament.
> 
> Manjhi alleged the NDA government was discriminating against Bihar and claimed the state plan size as well as funds under the MNREGA, IAY and BRGF have been slashed considerably to derail development and welfare activities in the state.
> 
> - See more at: CM Jitan Ram Manjhi calls for raising reservation limit to 80% | The Indian Express*
> @ranjeet @Sidak @levina @SarthakGanguly @Skull and Bones



This man's gone nuts!!
All such caste based reservations should be allowed instead reservations should be put in place for those who're financially backward class.
This is one strong why I hate politics!!
Instead of uniting the nation they split and slice it. 



he-man said:


> @SarthakGanguly
> @ranjeet
> @levina
> 
> 
> 
> I think sc/st is far better,,,more benefits


Uss ki Kya galati hai??
aap ka posts padh Kar toh any sane person would go insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

he-man said:


> I think sc/st is far better,,,more benefits


OBC easily ban jata hai bhai... SC/ST ke liye jugaad karna padega 



levina said:


> This man's gone nuts!!
> All such caste based reservations should be allowed* instead reservations should be put in place for those who're financially backward class.*
> This is one strong why I hate politics!!
> Instead of uniting the nation they split and slice it.


Fully Agree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

levina said:


> This man's gone nuts!!
> All such caste based reservations should be allowed instead reservations should be put in place for those who're financially backward class.
> This is one strong why I hate politics!!
> Instead of uniting the nation they split and slice it.



He is indeed nuts.. He is the same guy who said he refused to help a lady because its upsets the yadav vote bank..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

seiko said:


> He is indeed nuts.. He is the same guy who said he refused to help a lady because its upsets the yadav vote bank..


these men use such cheap statements to come into limelight.


----------



## Iggy

levina said:


> these men use such cheap statements to come into limelight.



Its not about limelight.. He is just a stupid person who sees caste in everything.. He managed to become CM because he is from Maha Dalit community..


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> no seriously ............RSS is causing communal tensions in Punjab ..............many riots happened because of them in last few years in Punjab


Till now I haven't received answer of this question from RSS followers. I posted this question couple of months age on PDF. One follower admitted that RSS role in indian independence was zero. The question was -
Just give me name of three RSS members who were jailed during British Raj for independence movement & in which case?


Sidak said:


> Koi Modi Bhagat Bolta hai, Koi Anti Punjab, Koi Khalistani TERRORIST - I'm confused now.
> 
> Make your Family Member fight on AAP's ticket, i'll support them. Not AAP.  They lost respect, when they ran from Delhi!


We don't take help of RSS members


----------



## Levina

seiko said:


> Its not about limelight.. He is just a stupid person who sees caste in everything.. He managed to become CM because he is from Maha Dalit community..


Then I would say that it's men like him who bring bad name to his community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

levina said:


> Uss ki Kya galati hai??
> aap ka posts padh Kar toh any sane person would go insane.






levina said:


> Then I would say that it's men like him who bring bad name to his community.



Men and Women


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> That doesn't matter
> Across the Himalayas we have a country which is working day & night & with each passing day they are leaving us behind to eat dust.This govt needs to get its act together & fix the country ASAP
> the more we delay the more we will get left behind
> Fortunately I still think Modi & Co are still trying to pass reforms
> Waise bhi @he-man ke post padh kar depression Mein Chala Jataa hu
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about Punjab politics but I will support any one who will Solve the drug problem & diversify Punjabi Economy




who will solve drug problem??? bjp??


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> We don't take help of RSS members



I'm yet to Join RSS. Though, last year I joined BJP, but now have nothing to do with it, except Moral Support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

he-man said:


> Men and Women


What's wrong with you today?? Are you celebrating smiley day by any chance??


----------



## Iggy

The Final Face of Rohtak Sisters





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=628152260647830






@Star Wars somethings that interests you!!

@sarthak Ganguly @DRAY @Sidak @levina @SpArK @he-man @Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## he-man

levina said:


> What's wrong with you today?? Are you celebrating smiley day by any chance??



I am trying to avoid more negatives by showing a hint of troll in the post



Prometheus said:


> who will solve drug problem??? bjp??



None can.



seiko said:


> The Final Face of Rohtak Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=628152260647830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Star Wars somethings that interests you!!
> 
> @sarthak Ganguly @DRAY @Sidak @levina @SpArK @he-man @Prometheus



Totally lopsided laws against men..............i fought with @levina on rape laws last year on the same issues.
Section 375 and 376 are epitome of biased laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> who will solve drug problem??? bjp??



Drug Addicts themselves need to solve it + they should be provided support by GOP & GOI. To start this process, first Drug's Addict's need to throw out Drug's Supplier from Punjab.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> I'm yet to Join RSS. Though, last year I joined BJP, but now have nothing to do with it, except Moral Support.


I thought you have received every title except of sanghi so I decided to grant it to you.

_"last year I joined BJP, but now have nothing to do with it_"--- You are eggplant on a tray. An important quality of good politician


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> I thought you have received every title except of sanghi so I decided to grant it to you.
> 
> _"last year I joined BJP, but now have nothing to do with it_"--- You are eggplant on a tray. An important quality of good politician



I was given tittle of Sanghi by @Bhai Zakir. It's only after tussel with him, I started taking interest in Indian Politics. :

My Aunt is head of BJP Mahila Morcha in Delhi, last year, I joined it to support NaMo. However, lot of things have changed and I decided to relinquish my membership from BJP....

You and Prometheus too are eggplant on Tray. Future, AAP leaders. #Aaptards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> I was given tittle of Sanghi by @Bhai Zakir. It's only after tussel with him, I started taking interest in Indian Politics. :
> 
> My Aunt is head of BJP Mahila Morcha in Delhi, last year, I joined it to support NaMo. However, lot of things have changed and I decided to relinquish my membership from BJP....
> 
> You and Prometheus too are eggplant on Tray. Future, AAP leaders. #Aaptards.


So only title left is that of commie. Have you received it from anyone ?
You are right about me (eggplant on Tray). I have voted five times in my life in different type of political elections (from local bodies to Lok sabha elections) & Every single time I voted for different party


----------



## ranjeet

seiko said:


> The Final Face of Rohtak Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=628152260647830



Nothing new its been happening for years now, know few people who are suffering for years in such fake cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> *So only title left is that of commie. Have you received it from anyone ?*
> You are right about me (eggplant on Tray). I have voted five times in my life in different type of political elections (from local bodies to Lok sabha elections) & Every single time I voted for different party



This is the only title, I haven't earned yet. 

When it comes to state elections, one should vote for the local candidate who can work for the Constituency, not on line of Party. This is what I believe.

Bai, AAP Join kar ley, kafi note chappan nu milloo.


----------



## he-man

ranjeet said:


> Nothing new its been happening for years now, know few people who are suffering for years in such fake cases.


@levina


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> This is the only title, I haven't earned yet.
> 
> When it comes to state elections, one should vote for the local candidate who can work for the Constituency, not on line of Party. This is what I believe.
> 
> Bai, AAP Join kar ley, kafi note chappan nu milloo.


Jehde note mere kol c oh tan Sukha Amli (Sukhbir Badal) kha geya. I suffered some loss in business due to ongoing recession in Punjab.
AAP join nahin kiti but aapne sare friends nu karva diti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> Jehde note mere kol c oh tan Sukha Amli (Sukhbir Badal) kha geya. I suffered some loss in business due to ongoing recession in Punjab.
> AAP join nahin kiti but aapne sare friends nu karva diti



Bai, paisa haat di mael hai, phir aa Jana.Eh Badal Kanjra nu Punjab toh Kaddo.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> Bai, paisa haat di mael hai, phir aa Jana.Eh Badal Kanjra nu Punjab toh Kaddo.


Few months ago a girl student told me that 'sade college dian kudiyan nu +2 de result da ena wait ni hunda jina Badal de bhog da wait hai'


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> Few months ago a girl student told me that 'sade college dian kudiyan nu +2 de result da ena wait ni hunda jina Badal de bhog da wait hai'



Bhog vich Kudiya nu Drugs Denda?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> Bhog vich Kudiya nu Drugs Denda?


No girls (infact every frustrated youth) are waiting for Mr Badal's bhog. He is near about 90 now. Every time he needs support of at least 2 men for standing or walking. Sade CM nu tan toilet jan lyi v support di lod paindi a but still he wants to run a state.


----------



## Levina

seiko said:


> The Final Face of Rohtak Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=628152260647830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Star Wars somethings that interests you!!
> 
> @sarthak Ganguly @DRAY @Sidak @levina @SpArK @he-man @Prometheus


Many versions of a story!!
Dnt knw which version to believe.


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> No girls (infact every youth) are waiting for Mr Badal's last bhog. He is near about 90 now. Every time he needs support of at least 2 men for standing or walking. Sade CM nu tan toilet jan lyi v support di lod paindi a but still he wants to run a state.



Oops - My Bad, got your post now.  Chote da ki karogay?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> Oops - My Bad, got your post now.  Chote da ki karogay?


She said this statement in humorous & sarcastic manner. But you can imagine how youth thinks about current government in state now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

he-man said:


> I am trying to avoid more negatives by showing a hint of troll in the post


finally!!
Lol.




he-man said:


> Totally lopsided laws against men..............i fought with @levina on rape laws last year on the same issues.
> Section 375 and 376 are epitome of biased laws.


I still maintain my stance that not all rape cases get reported ergo the laws were made lenient. 
I have never supported any thing pernicious against the other gender.What is wrong is wrong irrespective of who does it!!


----------



## Star Wars

seiko said:


> The Final Face of Rohtak Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=628152260647830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Star Wars somethings that interests you!!
> 
> @sarthak Ganguly @DRAY @Sidak @levina @SpArK @he-man @Prometheus



Finally, same thing i have been saying for a very very long time . Too many brain dead people in this country easily influenced by drama and sensationalism ...



levina said:


> I still maintain my stance that not all rape cases get reported ergo the laws were made lenient.



We never know how many of those cases are true considering the circumstances ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

seiko said:


> The Final Face of Rohtak Sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=628152260647830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Star Wars somethings that interests you!!
> 
> @sarthak Ganguly @DRAY @Sidak @levina @SpArK @he-man @Prometheus



My god!! I don't think any media is showing this!

Let's question the ladies here,  @levina @Sidak what is this?


----------



## Iggy

DRAY said:


> My god!! I don't think any media is showing this!




I tweeted this to Parikkar and requested him to reverse the decision about those boys been kicked out from the Army.. May be he will watch it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

@he-man @Juggernautjatt how much lite is coming in ur cities?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


>


Yahi to scam hai ji !!!


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Yahi to scam hai ji !!!



Ab bas wohi baaki rehgaya...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Ab bas wohi baaki rehgaya...


Raita tayar rakhna ... mauka milte hi faila denge !!!


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Raita tayar rakhna ... mauka milte hi faila denge !!!



Neki aur pooch pooch


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Neki aur pooch pooch


considering onion and tomato prices are still sky high, i bet it's not mix veg raita. Bondi raita? Cucumber raita? ya phir Pineapple raita?


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> considering onion and tomato prices are still sky high, i bet it's not mix veg raita. Bondi raita? Cucumber raita? ya phir Pineapple raita?



Ab yaar woh teri marzi pe chodta hoon... Sarkar jo tere pasand ki bani hai toh raita bhi apne pasand ka banale....


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Ab yaar woh teri marzi pe chodta hoon... Sarkar jo tere pasand ki bani hai toh raita bhi apne pasand ka banale....


Sabka saath sabka raita !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Sabka saath sabka raita !!!



Yeh kya naya election slogan hai... Lagta toh aise hee hai


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Yeh kya naya election slogan hai... Lagta toh aise hee hai


isko mat failna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> isko mat failna



Ab toh failana padega, lagta hai abhitak iska copyright nahi bana

Khair bhai mai sone chala bahot raat ho chali....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Ab toh failana padega, lagta hai abhitak iska copyright nahi bana
> 
> Khair bhai mai sone chala bahot raat ho chali....


m off too .. gnyt.


----------



## Parul

DRAY said:


> My god!! I don't think any media is showing this!
> 
> Let's question the ladies here,  @levina @Sidak what is this?



I can't see the Video from Phone. All most all the Rules in India are in Favour of Female's. It's true many exploits it to there favour. I agree with what Ranjeet and He-man said in this thread. Further, I ain't know what's there in the Video, let me see & would comment later.  



Prometheus said:


> View attachment 164116
> 
> 
> @he-man @Juggernautjatt how much lite is coming in ur cities?



24 Horus a day! 



ranjeet said:


> Yahi to scam hai ji !!!



I criticised Ramzade or Haramzade comment. The Sadhvi, apologised on it. Still, she's been bashed for it. Omar Abudlllah said those who visits Modi's rally are *Badtards*. I am yet to here the word from Paid Media and Secular Political Parties on it. If Hindu makes such comment or converts other than only Paid Media and Seculars have problem when vise-versa it's 100% apt.  Wash ray Secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> Punjab dont do Bhakti of some feku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhakts elected them..............and as u can see here many Bhakts here trying for them to get 3rd term (yes i am pointing towards u)




Bhai ek baat bata punjab me badal ki problem me tuje MODI kyun najar aata he Modi was nothing before a year in BJP other then gujrat CM :0 y u r taking cheap shot at modi what modi has to do in punjab ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

Prometheus said:


> View attachment 164116
> 
> 
> @he-man @Juggernautjatt how much lite is coming in ur cities?



0 cuts in jalandhar city.



Sidak said:


> I criticised Ramzade or Haramzade comment. The Sadhvi, apologised on it. Still, she's been bashed for it. Omar Abudlllah said those who visits Modi's rally are *Badtards*. I am yet to here the word from Paid Media and Secular Political Parties on it. If Hindu makes such comment or converts other than only Paid Media and Seculars have problem when vise-versa it's 100% apt.  Wash ray Secularism.



Stop using words like paid media,secular etc.
U are making it obvious that u are a hardcore sanghi.


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> 0 cuts in jalandhar city.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop using words like paid media,secular etc.
> U are making it obvious that u are a hardcore sanghi.



Sorry, I'm going to use these words, as what I'm saying is apt. For some, I'm Nationalist, Khalistani Terrorist, Modi Bhakat & wouldn't mind Hardcore *Sanghi* Tag - I bash them on this very forum.


----------



## he-man

Sidak said:


> Sorry, I'm going to use these words, as what I'm saying is apt. For some, I'm Nationalist, Khalistani Terrorist, Modi Bhakat & wouldn't mind Hardcore *Sanghi* Tag - I bash them on this very forum.



U are a hypocrite like them,,,no difference at all.Of course u won't mind the sanghi tag.


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> U are a hypocrite like them,,,no difference at all.Of course u won't mind the sanghi tag.



Where is the Hypocrisy?  I call spade a spade, if it makes me Hypocrite, I fine with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

Sidak said:


> Where is the Hypocrisy?  I call spade a spade, if it makes me Hypocrite, I fine with it.



U never call a spade a spade.U are using the pet words and lines of hardcore sanghis on this forum and u have urself admitted to have joined bjp.

U are not a neutral observer anymore.


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> *U never call a spade a spade*.U are using the pet words and lines of hardcore sanghis on this forum and u have urself admitted to have joined bjp.
> 
> U are not a neutral observer anymore.



I second you on that and challenge you to point out, I supporting lines of Sanghi's etc. 

It's my observation about Media & India's Pesudo Secularism. I can back up what I'm saying with Articles and News Videos. Hence, I reiterate, I gonna use such words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Sidak said:


> I second you on that and challenge you to point out, I supporting lines of Sanghi's etc.
> 
> It's my observation about Media & India's Pesudo Secularism. I can back up what I'm saying with Articles and News Videos. Hence, I reiterate, I gonna use such words.



U don't read newspapers enough it seems or started doing this only from may 2014 only it seems.
Bjp has good points and bad points just like all other political parties.

Media is paid by both bjp and other parties.And its better to be a pseudo secularist and benign than join bajrang dal and become a hardcore nationalist cum trouble maker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> U don't read newspapers enough it seems or started doing this only from may 2014 only it seems.
> Bjp has good points and bad points just like all other political parties.
> 
> Media is paid by both bjp and other parties.*And its better to be a pseudo secularist and benign than join bajrang dal and become a hardcore nationalist cum trouble maker*.




I started watching Indian News & following Politics fews month's before General Elections. I never used to post in such thread's. Where I mentioned about joining BJP, I mentioned the reason why I started Posting.  My perception about Media formed since, I started following it, until Media mends its way. It's not gonna change & on Pesudo Secularism is since, I started living in Mother India. 

Further, unlike you; for me being a Pesudo Secular and Hardcore Nationalist Scum is both Trouble Maker. Hence, I bash both.

People can form Perception about me and give Tags. I'm not bothered about them the reason is, I'm cleared about my Consensus. 

I appreciate what is good for India and Criticise what I feel is bad for India ex: Paid Media and Pesudo Secularism. If thinking of betterment of India earns me *Certificate* of Hypocrite, Khalistani Terrorist, Sanghi or any other. I'm going to carry it with *PRIDE*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## he-man

Sidak said:


> I started watching Indian News & following Politics fews month's before General Elections. I never used to post in such thread's. Where I mentioned about joining BJP, I mentioned the reason why I started Posting.  My perception about Media formed since, I started following it, until Media mends its way. It's not gonna change & on Pesudo Secularism is since, I started living in Mother India.
> 
> Further, unlike you; for me being a Pesudo Secular and Hardcore Nationalist Scum is both Trouble Maker. Hence, I bash both.
> 
> People can form Perception about me and give Tags. I'm not bothered about them the reason is, I'm cleared about my Consensus. I appreciate what is good for India and Criticise what I feel is bad for India ex: Paid Media and Secularism. If thinking of betterment of India earns me *Certificate* of Hypocrite, Khalistani Terrorist, Sanghi or any other. I'm going to carry it with *PRIDE*.



Yes,,people like me are probably paid too by people who want to break up india.
We will ensure we subjugate the hindus with our nefarious agenda.

Meanwhile in UP

Taj Mahal is an ancient Hindu temple, reiterates BJP’s Laxmi Kant Bajpai
BJP Lawmaker Sakshi Maharaj Calls Gandhi Assassin Nathuram Godse A 'Patriot', Then Retracts
Myths made reality, bizarre claims made for ancient India's achievements - Hindustan Times
BJP's latest gem: Science will always be dwarfed by astrology, says MP Pokhriyal
If Agra 'ghar vapasi' is wrong, can one defend Muslim, evangelical conversions? - Firstpost

Definitely paid sickular and anti national media at work here


----------



## ranjeet

Sidak said:


> I can't see the Video from Phone. All most all the Rules in India are in Favour of Female's. It's true many exploits it to there favour. I agree with what Ranjeet and He-man said in this thread. Further, I ain't know what's there in the Video, let me see & would comment later.
> 
> 
> 
> 24 Horus a day!
> 
> 
> 
> I criticised Ramzade or Haramzade comment. The Sadhvi, apologised on it. Still, she's been bashed for it. Omar Abudlllah said those who visits Modi's rally are *Badtards*. I am yet to here the word from Paid Media and Secular Political Parties on it. If Hindu makes such comment or converts other than only Paid Media and Seculars have problem when vise-versa it's 100% apt.  Wash ray Secularism.


Well he is media's darling there is nothing wrong he can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

ranjeet said:


> Well he is media's darling there is nothing wrong he can do.



Media has nothing to show except stupid rape debates day in and day out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> Yes,,people like me are probably paid too by people who want to break up india.
> We will ensure we subjugate the hindus with our nefarious agenda.
> 
> Meanwhile in UP
> 
> Taj Mahal is an ancient Hindu temple, reiterates BJP’s Laxmi Kant Bajpai
> BJP Lawmaker Sakshi Maharaj Calls Gandhi Assassin Nathuram Godse A 'Patriot', Then Retracts
> Myths made reality, bizarre claims made for ancient India's achievements - Hindustan Times
> BJP's latest gem: Science will always be dwarfed by astrology, says MP Pokhriyal
> If Agra 'ghar vapasi' is wrong, can one defend Muslim, evangelical conversions? - Firstpost
> 
> Definitely paid sickular and anti national media at work here



_Ya ya, it's people like me who wants to break India._ That is why I was given the Certificate of the Khalistani Terrorist by Sanghi & Hindutva Fantics of PDF. 

I've condemned all such acts of BJP Leader's in Harshest Words, only this very Forum.

Like you said BJP as a Political Party has good points and bad points, same applies to Media. However, the problem arries when it comes to this:

_When a Muslim Techie is Killed by Hindu. The Criminal & deceased Person's Name and Religion is Mentioned by Media._

_When the Shiv Sena's Politican makes a Muslim Eats Chapati (I condemn what he did) while Ramzan. The Media and Pesudo Seculars go bezerk - Ek Rozedar @Bhai Zakir Ka Roza tudva diya. This small incident becomes the matter of National Debate for days._

_However, when people of Muslim Community while Observing Rozas Kills Three Sikh's & burnt there Houses and Shops report's the Incident as People of one Community killed People of Other Community. No National Debate on it.

BJP MP makes Ramjade & Haram Zade Comment, it becomes Topic of National Debate & when Omar Abdullah Calls people voting_
_BJP as Bastards, it doesn't.: lol:_

_A Bomb Explodes at office of Political Party in India and it doesn't even become Headlines & no National Debate on it? _

_I can go on and on with the above examples, it's a never ending List. _

_Also, I can mentioned number of similar or even worst comments, made by membets of the Champions of Indian Seculars Parties, it's of no use, as you've made your Mind I am a Sanghi and a Hypocrite. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

he-man said:


> Media has nothing to show except stupid rape debates day in and day out.


They don't have any sources in the government or discuss something meaning, nowadays there is no difference between following Big boss or any of these news channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## he-man

Sidak said:


> Ya ya, it's people like me who wants to break India. I've condemned all such acts of BJP Leader's in Harshest Words, only this very Forum.
> 
> Like you said BJP as a Political Party has good points and bad points, same applies to Media. However, the problem arries when it comes to this:
> 
> _When a Muslim Techie is Killed by Hindu. The Criminal & deceased Person's Name and Religion is Mentioned by Media._
> 
> _When the Shiv Sena's Politican makes a Muslim Eats Chapati (I condemn what he did) while Ramzan. The Media and Pesudo Seculars go bezerk - Ek Rozedar @Bhai Zakir Ka Roza tudva diya. This small incident becomes the matter of National Debate for days._
> 
> _However, when people of Muslim Community while Observing Rozas Kills Three Sikh's & burnt there Houses and Shops report's the Incident as People of one Community killed People of Other Community. No National Debate on it.
> 
> BJP MP makes Ramjade & Haram Zade Comment, it becomes Topic of National Debate & when Omar Abdullah Calls people voting_
> _BJP as Bastards, it doesn't.: lol:_
> 
> _A Bomb Explodes at office of Political Party in India and it doesn't even become Headlines & no National Debate on it? _
> 
> _I can go on and on with the above examples, it's a never ending List. _
> 
> _Also, I can mentioned number of similar or even worst comments, made by membets of the Champions of Indian Seculars Parties, it's of no use, as you've made your Mind I am a Sanghi and a Hypocrite. _



Typical sanghi rant.

All the topics were in news contrary to ur baseless and juvenile claims.And if u want to compete with those people whom u are quoting like omar abdullah then 

Stop saying that u are tolerant,,have guts to say that u like the sanghi ideology on godse and akhand bharat and that u have no problem with reconversions.


----------



## ranjeet

Sidak said:


> _Ya ya, it's people like me who wants to break India._ That is why I was given Certificate of Khalistani Terrorist by Sanghi & Hindutva Fantics of PDF.
> 
> I've condemned all such acts of BJP Leader's in Harshest Words, only this very Forum.
> 
> Like you said BJP as a Political Party has good points and bad points, same applies to Media. However, the problem arries when it comes to this:
> 
> _When a Muslim Techie is Killed by Hindu. The Criminal & deceased Person's Name and Religion is Mentioned by Media._
> 
> _When the Shiv Sena's Politican makes a Muslim Eats Chapati (I condemn what he did) while Ramzan. The Media and Pesudo Seculars go bezerk - Ek Rozedar @Bhai Zakir Ka Roza tudva diya. This small incident becomes the matter of National Debate for days._
> 
> _However, when people of Muslim Community while Observing Rozas Kills Three Sikh's & burnt there Houses and Shops report's the Incident as People of one Community killed People of Other Community. No National Debate on it.
> 
> BJP MP makes Ramjade & Haram Zade Comment, it becomes Topic of National Debate & when Omar Abdullah Calls people voting_
> _BJP as Bastards, it doesn't.: lol:_
> 
> _A Bomb Explodes at office of Political Party in India and it doesn't even become Headlines & no National Debate on it? _
> 
> _I can go on and on with the above examples, it's a never ending List. _
> 
> _Also, I can mentioned number of similar or even worst comments, made by membets of the Champions of Indian Seculars Parties, it's of no use, as you've made your Mind I am a Sanghi and a Hypocrite. _


Why you getting trolled this early in the day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

ranjeet said:


> They don't have any sources in the government or discuss something meaning, nowadays there is no difference between following Big boss or any of these news channels.



Really,,goswami has gone berserk with stupid coverage on taj mehal,rape and sakshi maharaj.
I mean there are far more important things to discuss.

Not 1 program on economy /defence/education??
Stupid jnu passouts.



ranjeet said:


> Why you getting trolled this early in the day?




He wants to trump me in trolling
I wish him luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> Typical sanghi rant.
> 
> All the topics were in news contrary to ur baseless and juvenile claims.And if u want to compete with those people whom u are quoting like omar abdullah then
> 
> Stop saying that u are tolerant,,have guts to say that u like the sanghi ideology on godse and akhand bharat and that u have no problem with reconversions.



Typical Denial of Secular.  My claims are neither Baseless, nor Juvenile. Just the bitter truth, Mr. Denalist. 



ranjeet said:


> Why you getting trolled this early in the day?



It's better to get trolled by Sardarji early in the morning than debating with....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

he-man said:


> Really,,goswami has gone berserk with stupid coverage on taj mehal,rape and sakshi maharaj.
> I mean there are far more important things to discuss.
> 
> Not 1 program on economy /defence/education??
> Stupid jnu passouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to trump me in trolling
> I wish him luck


Roti Pani ka vi jugad karna hai 22. who cares about economy/defence/ education when politicians are bickering at petty issues instead of working on things that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Sidak said:


> Typical Denial of Secular.  My claims are neither Baseless, nor Juvenile. Just the bitter truth, Mr. Denalist.



My negatives themselves speak about who loves india more.I have been scarred on battle here, nakli russian punjabi
U do not even have 1.

Typical civilian talking with a war veteran


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> My negatives themselves speak about who loves india more.I have been scarred on battle here, nakli russian punjabi
> U do not even have 1.
> 
> Typical civilian talking with a war veteran



I wasn't born in Punjab, so not technically Punjabi. However, I am better than the Druggist, the #1 Punjabi's of Punjab. 

I had two negative ratings, got them reviewed recently and they were Nullified. 

The Certificates of The Khalistani Terrorist, Modi Bhakat, Sanghi Fanatic, Hypocrite, speaks for my Love for India.  I'm carrying them with Pride and waiting to earn Naxalite and Moaist Certificate in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## he-man

Sidak said:


> I wasn't born in Punjab, so not technically Punjabi. However, I am better than the Druggist, the #1 Punjabi's of Punjab.
> 
> I had two negative ratings, got them reviewed recently and they were Nullified.
> 
> The Certificates of The Khalistani Terrorist, Modi Bhakat, Sanghi Fanatic, Hypocrite, speaks for my Love for India.  I'm carrying them with Pride and waiting to earn Naxalite and Moaist Certificate in near future.



U are just a clerk with no war experience
That too a phoren one

Nakli,banauti,jaali maal


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> U are just a clerk with no war experience
> That too a phoren one
> 
> Nakli,banauti,jaali maal



I get enemies banned and don't become their prey like you, get banned & earn Negative Ratings like the so called War Experienced Veteran. 

Fuddu, Nakli, Ullu Veteran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

Sidak said:


> I get enemies banned and don't become their prey like you, get banned & earn Negative Ratings like the so called War Experienced Veteran.
> 
> Fuddu, Nakli, Ullu Veteran.



Saaleya fuddu da matlab vi pata tainu??
Saala jane khane punjabi bane firde tere arge.

Too bad


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> Saaleya fuddu da matlab vi pata tainu??
> Saala jane khane punjabi bane firde tere arge.
> 
> Too bad



Fuddu da Matlab : He-man. 

Main Kadey vi apne aap nu Punjabi nahi akhaya, as I wasn't born and raised in Punjab. PDF members issued certificate of Punjabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> View attachment 164116
> 
> 
> @he-man @Juggernautjatt how much lite is coming in ur cities?


Condition of electricity is somewhat OK for residential sector but supply is quite insufficient for farming sector. The main problem is high charges for residential usage. Electricity bills are giving shocks to common man now days.
Another example of corruption in PSPCL in todays newspaper :
PSPCL in a spot, allots Rs1,500 cr power project at ‘escalated’ cost


ranjeet said:


> Raita tayar rakhna ... mauka milte hi faila denge !!!


Clean bhi karna padega under 'Swach Bharat' scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai ek baat bata punjab me badal ki problem me tuje MODI kyun najar aata he Modi was nothing before a year in BJP other then gujrat CM :0 y u r taking cheap shot at modi what modi has to do in punjab ...




BJP akali same same



Juggernautjatt said:


> Condition of electricity is somewhat OK for residential sector but supply is quite insufficient for farming sector. The main problem is high charges for residential usage. Electricity bills are giving shocks to common man now days.
> Another example of corruption in PSPCL in todays newspaper :
> PSPCL in a spot, allots Rs1,500 cr power project at ‘escalated’ cost
> 
> Clean bhi karna padega under 'Swach Bharat' scheme.




my city is getting daily cuts


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> my city is getting daily cuts



My city is getting 24/7 electricity. Thanks to Modi Sarkar & hope this is going to be the trend in Summer, as BJP will form Sarkar here and undo misdeeds of Quitter AK49 Sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> My city is getting 24/7 electricity. Thanks to Modi Sarkar & hope this is going to be the trend in Summer, as BJP will form Sarkar here and undo misdeeds of Quitter AK49 Sarkar.


Ok then wish you good luck & get ready hefty electricity bills in future.


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> Ok then wish you good luck & get ready hefty electricity bills in future.



BJP is going to reduce the Price of Electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> BJP is going to reduce the Price of Electricity.


If you want some electricity buy from us because nowdays people of Punjab are paying from their pockets not only for producing required electricity but also for surrendering extra electricity produced in state. 
Power consumers pay Rs 2 cr extra as fixed charges daily - Hindustan Times
Save us from extra electricity produced unnecessarily by current government without any reason.


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> If you want some electricity buy from us because nowdays people of Punjab are paying from their pockets not only for producing required electricity but also for surrendering extra electricity produced in state.
> Power consumers pay Rs 2 cr extra as fixed charges daily - Hindustan Times
> Save us from extra electricity produced unnecessarily by current government without any reason.



You'll be Punished and given Third Term of Badal Sarkar for Electing him for the second term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> You'll be Punished and given Third Term of Badal Sarkar for Electing him for the second term.


After day dreaming about Delhi now you have started hallucinating about Punjab.


----------



## Star Wars

JItan Ram Manji wants reservation to go from 49 to 80%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> JItan Ram Manji wants reservation to go from 49 to 80%


Wow Nitish really found a great CM. BTW any link?


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Ok then wish you good luck & get ready hefty electricity bills in future.




have u seen this mate ???




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1484770525102010





now where will common person will go if Police will just pick anyone and put drug case on him ..............reminds me insurgency period when police used to do fake encounters of innocent people to get medals.

@Sidak here is ur Drug free punjab and action against drug smuglers .......this is the best action we can get under Akali BJP fekuwad


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> After day dreaming about Delhi now you have started hallucinating about Punjab.



I ain't day dreaming about Delhi. Elections are around the corner, we'll soon see Doodh Ka Doodh, Pani ka Pani, once BJP forms government in Delhi!  Punjabi's are hallucinating about Punjab by Supporting AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> I ain't day dreaming about Delhi. Elections are around the corner, we'll soon see Doodh Ka Doodh, Pani ka Pani, once BJP forms government in Delhi!  Punjabi's are hallucinating about Punjab by Supporting AAP.




like some Bhakts used to day dream by saying me "Jaitley neh seat nikal le hai , Tu chup karja AAPTARD anti-national Khalistani "

full insult intended for feku bhakts here


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> have u seen this mate ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1484770525102010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now where will common person will go if Police will just pick anyone and put drug case on him ..............reminds me insurgency period when police used to do fake encounters of innocent people to get medals.
> 
> @Sidak *here is ur Drug free punjab and action against drug smuglers .......this is the best action we can get under Akali BJP fekuwad*



Bai, tu mere magar kyo paya renda hain? You support whichever party you think is good for Punjab and I don't have any problem with it. Your Kejriwal for his ambition of becoming PM of India, ran from Delhi without fulfilling the tall promises he made to People of Delhi.

What Badal-BJP Sarkar is for you in Punjab, Kejriwal Sarkar is for me. The way your Criticize Punjab, I too can Criticize AAP for falling People of Delhi. Can't I?  I'm just doing that.  If I see them doing something good, I gonna appreciate it, till then Criticize.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Bai, tu mere magar kyo paya renda hain? You support whichever party you think is good for Punjab and I don't have any problem with it. Your Kejriwal for his ambition of becoming PM of India, ran from Delhi without fulfilling the tall promises he made to People of Delhi.
> 
> What Badal-BJP Sarkar is for you in Punjab, Kejriwal Sarkar is for me. The way your Criticize Punjab, I too can Criticize AAP for falling People of Delhi. Can't I?  I'm just doing that.  If I see them doing something good, I gonna appreciate it, till then Criticize.




u wanna say that Kejru in just 49 days did what BAdal-BJP did in 8 years ???

now thats a highly efficient man ...............

is this a Bhakt logic or something exclusive to u mate ???


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> like some Bhakts used to day dream by saying me "Jaitley neh seat nikal le hai , Tu chup karja AAPTARD anti-national Khalistani "
> 
> full insult intended for feku bhakts here



Bai, Feb may elections hai! Let's Wait Till then. For the time being Mitti Paao!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

I am going to keep on showing mirror to all Bhakts about good governance of BJP............till they came to their senses

u are on my radar  @Sidak

and to get more details about conditions of Punjab , u can always contact @jha ............who correctly predicted that Jaitley has won with huge margin and i should shut up


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> u wanna say that Kejru in just 49 days did what BAdal-BJP did in 8 years ???
> 
> now thats a highly efficient man ...............
> 
> is this a Bhakt logic or something exclusive to u mate ???



Did I compare 49 days PAAP Rule in Delhi & 8 years of MAHA PAAP rule of BJP & Akalis. AAP stabbed at the back of people of Delhi. Hence, they deserve my Criticism. 



Prometheus said:


> I am going to keep on showing mirror to all Bhakts about good governance of BJP............till they came to their senses
> 
> u are on my radar  @Sidak
> 
> and to get more details about conditions of Punjab , u can always contact @jha ............who correctly predicted that Jaitley has won with huge margin and i should shut up



My Family Hails from Jalandhar and living there for 100 + years. They are my Source of Information for Punjab. I need no information from anyone else.


----------



## anonymus

Juggernautjatt said:


> If you want some electricity buy from us because nowdays people of Punjab are paying from their pockets not only for producing required electricity but also for surrendering extra electricity produced in state.
> Power consumers pay Rs 2 cr extra as fixed charges daily - Hindustan Times
> Save us from extra electricity produced unnecessarily by current government without any reason.




Fixed charges have nothing to do with surrendering extra electricity. Fixed charge is the minimum amount that a consumer has to pay for having a working connection.Fixed charges covers the installation and maintenance cost of power lines. Consumption over and above the one covered under fixed charge is added to the bill of consumer.Consumers do not have to pay anything extra if their state produce more surplus electricity.


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Did I compare 49 days PAAP Rule in Delhi & 8 years of MAHA PAAP rule of BJP & Akalis. AAP stabbed at the back of people of Delhi. Hence, they deserve my Criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> My Family Hails from Jalandhar and living there for 100 + years. They are my Source of Information for Punjab. I need no information from anyone else.




I am serious ..... Mr. @jha ......although probably never visited Punjab and never knew whats going in Punjab .......is a expert in Punjab

I am sure Jha would be asking himself .......why the hell he became a blind bhakt .....even if he became one ...........why the hell he became feku expert about Punjab ............

oh I love the Bhakts ..........they are too cute and confused


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> I am going to keep on showing mirror to all Bhakts about good governance of BJP............till they came to their senses
> 
> u are on my radar  @Sidak
> 
> and to get more details about conditions of Punjab , u can always contact @jha ............who correctly predicted that Jaitley has won with huge margin and i should shut up


when are elections in Punjab. At that time please talk about BJP rule. Or wait till 2019. 

Till them you cant do anything. 

But we can critisize AK49 who is going to face election in jan-Feb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> when are elections in Punjab. At that time please talk about BJP rule. Or wait till 2019.
> 
> Till them you cant do anything.
> 
> But we can critisize AK49 who is going to face election in jan-Feb




by "WE" u mean Blind FEKU Bhakts ???? ok Theek Hai 

here something to cheer u up mate


----------



## Parul

Amit Shah at AAP Tak - Badal Sarkar has to provide more seats to us in Punjab in next elections or elese .... Further, working on *Congress Mukth Bharat by 2019* - Rahul Gandhi should be made Brand Ambassador for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> have u seen this mate ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1484770525102010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now where will common person will go if Police will just pick anyone and put drug case on him ..............reminds me insurgency period when police used to do fake encounters of innocent people to get medals.
> 
> @Sidak here is ur Drug free punjab and action against drug smuglers .......this is the best action we can get under Akali BJP fekuwad



Agar Akali or BJP ki team neh yeh hi kiya hai toh unhe Nikal dena chaiye 
& you are more than welcome to Bring a AAP sarkar in Punjab & make it a Socialist Utopia that Kejru wants but please spare Delhi from this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> Agar Akali or BJP ki team neh yeh hi kiya hai toh unhe Nikal dena chaiye
> & you are more than welcome to Bring a AAP sarkar in *Punjab* & make it a Socialist Utopia that Kejru wants but please spare Delhi from this



Recently, AK-49 went to US. That event was organised by none other than Khalistani Supporter's. Hence, I don't want AAP Sarkar in Punjab. I hate Congress, would prefer it over AAP. Though, I want BJP to part away from Akalis and fight on their own on the lines of UP General Elections.

Further, after returning from Dubai, AK-49 is saying he's going to Ban RSS in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> Recently, AK-49 went to US. That event was organised by none other than Khalistani Supporter's. Hence, I don't want AAP Sarkar in Punjab. I hate Congress, would prefer it over AAP. Though, I want BJP to part away from Akalis and fight on their own on the lines of UP General Elections.
> 
> Further, after returning from Dubai, AK-49 is saying he's going to Ban RSS in Delhi.



Are you certain on the Khalistani Issue


----------



## Prometheus

yo Sanghis / Bhakts ...................watch ZEE NEWS ( a BJPtard news channel) ............showing documentary about drugs in Punjab ............

now blame 49 days rule of AAP in delhi for drugs in Punjab.

this documentary says it happened in last few years ( and something tells me why? ) 
But Sanghi channel saying Pakistan is supplying drugs to destroy Punjab..............lol...............ok but why is ED arrested BJP/Akali ministers for cooking meth ???

sanghi logic .........blame everything on anti-national forces.

but this documentary says Army made complusary for dope test for recuits from Punjab ...........hhhmmmm ....



Echo_419 said:


> Are you certain on the Khalistani Issue




for the blind Bhakts , even I am khalistani...........


----------



## he-man

Star Wars said:


> JItan Ram Manji wants reservation to go from 49 to 80%






Echo_419 said:


> Are you certain on the Khalistani Issue



Nakli punjabi hai yeh.


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> Are you certain on the Khalistani Issue



Haan Bhai! Till 2days back, I was supporting them in Punjab, but since I've seen AK-49 Photo's with them, I've taken the U-Turn.  Google about who organised his show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

Prometheus said:


> yo Sanghis / Bhakts ...................watch ZEE NEWS ( a BJPtard news channel) ............showing documentary about drugs in Punjab ............
> 
> now blame 49 days rule of AAP in delhi for drugs in Punjab.
> 
> this documentary says it happened in last few years ( and something tells me why? )
> But Sanghi channel saying Pakistan is supplying drugs to destroy Punjab..............lol...............ok but why is ED arrested BJP/Akali ministers for cooking meth ???
> 
> sanghi logic .........blame everything on anti-national forces.
> 
> but this documentary says Army made complusary for dope test for recuits from Punjab ...........hhhmmmm ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the blind Bhakts , even I am khalistani...........



Akai/bjp is no good for punjab.
AAP worse

Best optionis congress in punjab,,a hard and brutal truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> Nakli punjabi hai yeh.



I'm not a Punjabi, Mr. Denialist!


----------



## Prometheus

he-man said:


> Akai/bjp is no good for punjab.
> AAP worse
> 
> Best optionis congress in punjab,,a hard and brutal truth.




chup kar be congressi ..........

have u voted for AAP even once to power in Punjab ............and u think AAP is worst 

or u are a Bhakt , who is taught to label all AAP as anti-national???

why AAP punjab is worst ??? because they have people like PHOOLKHA and Chotepur in it ????


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> Haan Bhai! Till 2days back, I was supporting them in Punjab, but since I've seen AK-49 Photo's with them, I've taken the U-Turn.  Google about who organised his show.



God save Punjab from them



he-man said:


> Akai/bjp is no good for punjab.
> AAP worse
> 
> *Best optionis congress in punjab,,a hard and brutal truth*.



Phir bolte ho BAN kyu karte hai tumhe


----------



## Prometheus

lite chali gayi phir se ..........hail Akali/BJP .....and their good governance


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> chup kar be congressi ..........
> 
> have u voted for AAP even once to power in Punjab ............and u think AAP is worst
> 
> or u are a Bhakt , who is taught to label all AAP as anti-national???
> *
> why AAP punjab is worst ??? because they have people like PHOOLKHA and Chotepur *in it ????



Not because of them, but ' cause of People like AK-49, Manish Sisodia etc. 



Prometheus said:


> lite chali gayi phir se ..........hail Akali/BJP .....and their good governance



I used to post same thing during summer - Just replace Akali/BJP with PAAP Party.


----------



## TejasMk3

Lok Sabha passes Coal Mines Bill - Moneycontrol.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Echo_419 said:


> Phir bolte ho BAN kyu karte hai tumhe



U have no idea of the situation in punjab,,i do.



Sidak said:


> I'm not a Punjabi, Mr. Denialist!



Thats very obvious chaddi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Not because of them, but ' cause of People like AK-49, Manish Sisodia etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to post same thing during summer - Just replace Akali/BJP with PAAP Party.


 AK and manish are delhi wala leaders.............not from Punjab ......
here Chotepur and Bhagwant are incharge


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> U have no idea of the situation in punjab,,i do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very obvious chaddi



I've been stating that since I joined PDF, Fuddu Veteran. 



Prometheus said:


> AK and manish are delhi wala leaders.............not from Punjab ......
> here Chotepur and Bhagwant are incharge



Party Ka leader hi Chor Hai


----------



## Prometheus

he-man said:


> U have no idea of the situation in punjab,,i do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very obvious chaddi




Akali BJP are gonna loose deposits in many constituencies in this elections ..............many big wings will touch the ground ..............

I wish Akali BJP comes third in elections.............i personally wont mind CAPT as CM again (he is fav of Mr. @jha ) ..........but thats not gonna happen congress will die with in fighting capt bajwa bhaatal .....all want to be CM


----------



## he-man

Prometheus said:


> Akali BJP are gonna loose deposits in many constituencies in this elections ..............many big wings will touch the ground ..............
> 
> I wish Akali BJP comes third in elections.............i personally wont mind CAPT as CM again (he is fav of Mr. @jha ) ..........but thats not gonna happen congress will die with in fighting capt bajwa bhaatal .....all want to be CM



Capt is the best bet for punjab atm.


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> I've been stating that since I joined PDF, Fuddu Veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> Party Ka leader hi Chor Hai




Chotepur is a honest man ...........even after a very long political carrer he has same amount of property that he got from his ancesters .

I repeat again...........their nothing Bad u can say about AAP that will make Akali BJP in Punjab look good .......AAP will still look like saint



he-man said:


> Capt is the best bet for punjab atm.




congress is projecting Bajwa as CM ..........he is a crook


----------



## he-man

Sidak said:


> I've been stating that since I joined PDF, Fuddu Veteran.


_
ABHI TO MAIN JAWAN HOON_

Mr chaddi



Prometheus said:


> congress is projecting Bajwa as CM ..........he is a crook



Yes but 1000 times better than akalis


----------



## Prometheus

he-man said:


> _ABHI TO MAIN JAWAN HOON_
> 
> Mr chaddi
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but 1000 times better than akalis




nah...........Bajwa is as bad as Badals ............I am from gurdaspur ..........i know what kinda man he is


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> Chotepur is a honest man ...........even after a very long political carrer he has same amount of property that he got from his ancesters .
> 
> I repeat again...........their nothing Bad u can say about AAP that will make Akali BJP in Punjab look good .......AAP will still look like saint



Not in a single post, I've criticised AAP Punjab. However, I'm criticising AAP Party and it's leadership who back stabbed people of Delhi. I don't want what happened in Delhi to Repeat in Punjab. High Commond toh AK - 49 hi Hai. 



he-man said:


> _ABHI TO MAIN JAWAN HOON_
> 
> 
> Yes but 1000 times better than akalis



Par, Fuddu vi the hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

he-man said:


> U have no idea of the situation in punjab,,i do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very obvious chaddi



Phir bhi It can't be that bad that we have to choose congress over there 
Does Punjab have any homegrown Parties


----------



## he-man

Echo_419 said:


> Phir bhi It can't be that bad that we have to choose congress over there
> Does Punjab have any homegrown Parties



congress is best bet for punjab under capt amarinder singh.
period.



Sidak said:


> Par, Fuddu vi the hain.



Jaali maal nallo taan changa,,,saala jalli jawaq,na maza na suaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

he-man said:


> congress is best bet for punjab under capt amarinder singh.
> period.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaali maal nallo taan changa,,,saala jalli jawaq,na maza na suaad



1 last question is he serious about the drug problem


----------



## Parul

he-man said:


> Jaali maal nallo taan changa,,,saala jalli jawaq,na maza na suaad



Saaleya, tu apne AAP nu changa samjadha taan hi taan tu Fuddu hain. Fuddu Veteran, na maza na suaad.


----------



## he-man

Sidak said:


> Saaleya, tu apne AAP nu changa samjadha taan hi taan tu Fuddu hain. Fuddu Veteran, na maza na suaad.



Saala chadi volunteer



Echo_419 said:


> 1 last question is he serious about the drug problem



Yes better than akalis/bjp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

he-man said:


> Saala chadi volunteer
> 
> 
> 
> Yes better than akalis/bjp.



I never thought i was gonna say this 
Congress party ZindaBaad ,Amrinder Singh Zindabaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> I never thought i was gonna say this
> *Congress party ZindaBaad* ,Amrinder Singh Zindabaad


Congress party has alliance with Peoples Party of Punjab. Founder & leader of PPP is Manpreet Singh Badal. He is nephew of CM Parkash Singh Badal. Although he is political opponent of CM & Dy. CM but I don't think he will allow congress to take harsh steps against Badals. Everyone in malwa region knows that Parkash Singh Badal & his brother Gurdas Singh Badal (father of Manpreet Badal) are very close to each other. Those in Punjab who thinks that congress & PPP are serious about drugs issue are unaware of depth of Punjab politics. Also according ex DGP of Punjab few congress leaders are also involved in drugs trade.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Sidak I just noticed you've turned "elite" congrats ma'am!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Abingdonboy said:


> @Sidak I just noticed you've turned "elite" congrats ma'am!



Thanks! After Trolling for more than 2 years, few days back I was able to achieve this feat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sidak said:


> Thanks! After Trolling for more than 2 years, few days back I was able to achieve this feat.


hahah, well keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

People of Punjab still waiting for trucks of money our deputy CM promised during lok sabha elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

People of J&K are so Communal !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sidak said:


> _Ya ya, it's people like me who wants to break India._ That is why I was given the Certificate of the Khalistani Terrorist by Sanghi & Hindutva Fantics of PDF.
> 
> I've condemned all such acts of BJP Leader's in Harshest Words, only this very Forum.
> 
> Like you said BJP as a Political Party has good points and bad points, same applies to Media. However, the problem arries when it comes to this:
> 
> _When a Muslim Techie is Killed by Hindu. The Criminal & deceased Person's Name and Religion is Mentioned by Media._
> 
> _When the Shiv Sena's Politican makes a Muslim Eats Chapati (I condemn what he did) while Ramzan. The Media and Pesudo Seculars go bezerk - Ek Rozedar @Bhai Zakir Ka Roza tudva diya. This small incident becomes the matter of National Debate for days._
> 
> _However, when people of Muslim Community while Observing Rozas Kills Three Sikh's & burnt there Houses and Shops report's the Incident as People of one Community killed People of Other Community. No National Debate on it.
> 
> BJP MP makes Ramjade & Haram Zade Comment, it becomes Topic of National Debate & when Omar Abdullah Calls people voting_
> _BJP as Bastards, it doesn't.: lol:_
> 
> _A Bomb Explodes at office of Political Party in India and it doesn't even become Headlines & no National Debate on it? _
> 
> _I can go on and on with the above examples, it's a never ending List. _
> 
> _Also, I can mentioned number of similar or even worst comments, made by membets of the Champions of Indian Seculars Parties, it's of no use, as you've made your Mind I am a Sanghi and a Hypocrite. _



Oh really let me then post some more of the news which were relegated to a corner without much hullabaloo but Bengal blasts are all over the place and "Sickular" news studios are running prime time debates over it. 

The following shows "Sickular" media organizing debates over Burdwan blasts...










But alas no time ever allotted to this 

RSS worker injured in explosion - The Hindu
Four RSS Men, Cop Hurt in Two Separate Bomb Blasts -The New Indian Express
Four injured in bomb blast in Kerala's Kannur
RSS worker on bike with explosives dies in blast | Deccan Chronicle

And speaking of riots, well even I can post news articles where muslims and their properties were attacked by Hindu extremists but the articles only mentioned them as two communities leaving others to guess... so do you want me to do that?

I ain't into name calling so won't really get into that but would want to mention that this forum, PDF is swarmed by Sanghi sympathizers and trolls. Anyone opposing their views automatically qualifies as Sickulars, anti-nationals etc and if the opposing person happens to be a muslim aah then one can't even imagine those expletives...



Juggernautjatt said:


> Ok then wish you good luck & get ready hefty electricity bills in future.



Tan tadaa........ Here we go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> People of Punjab still waiting for trucks of money our deputy CM promised during lok sabha elections.



i agree with him..............lets make punjab , punjab first ........then look for california germany ..............if u cant send truck ....send us small car with money



Juggernautjatt said:


> People of Punjab still waiting for trucks of money our deputy CM promised during lok sabha elections.



i agree with him..............lets make punjab , punjab first ........then look for california germany ..............if u cant send truck ....send us small car with money



The_Showstopper said:


> Oh really let me then post some more of the news which were relegated to a corner without much hullabaloo but Bengal blasts are all over the place and "Sickular" news studios are running prime time debates over it.
> 
> The following shows "Sickular" media organizing debates over Burdwan blasts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas no time ever allotted to this
> 
> RSS worker injured in explosion - The Hindu
> Four RSS Men, Cop Hurt in Two Separate Bomb Blasts -The New Indian Express
> Four injured in bomb blast in Kerala's Kannur
> RSS worker on bike with explosives dies in blast | Deccan Chronicle
> 
> And speaking of riots, well even I can post news articles where muslims and their properties were attacked by Hindu extremists but the articles only mentioned them as two communities leaving others to guess... so do you want me to do that?
> 
> I ain't into name calling so won't really get into that but would want to mention that this forum, PDF is swarmed by Sanghi sympathizers and trolls. Anyone opposing their views automatically qualifies as Sickulars, anti-nationals etc and if the opposing person happens to be a muslim aah then one can't even imagine those expletives...
> 
> 
> 
> Tan tadaa........ Here we go
> 
> View attachment 164712





our media is very sikular ..............they dont show anything against lord modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Prometheus said:


> our media is very sikular ..............they dont show anything against lord modi



Par Sharaafat chupaaye nahi chupti.....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205234069193044


----------



## indiatester

The_Showstopper said:


> Par Sharaafat chupaaye nahi chupti.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205234069193044



What am I missing in this video?


----------



## Prometheus

The_Showstopper said:


> Par Sharaafat chupaaye nahi chupti.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205234069193044




so this is how real sikular media works



indiatester said:


> What am I missing in this video?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Prometheus said:


> congress is projecting Bajwa as CM ..........he is a crook



For an AAPtard, everyone except their God "Kejriwal" is a crook.



Sidak said:


> Not in a single post, I've criticised AAP Punjab. However, I'm criticising AAP Party and it's leadership who back stabbed people of Delhi. I don't want what happened in Delhi to Repeat in Punjab. High Commond toh AK - 49 hi Hai.
> .



Madamji, Leopard does not change it's spots. Once a Licence-Quota raj party, always a License-Quota raj party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

anonymus said:


> For an AAPtard, everyone except their God "Kejriwal" is a crook.
> 
> 
> 
> Madamji, Leopard does not change it's spots. Once a Licence-Quota raj party, always a License-Quota raj party.




once a Blind Bhakt ......always a blind Bhakt .

@ranjeet ................can i abuse this Bhakt???


----------



## indiatester

Prometheus said:


> so this is how real sikular media works


Kuch toh samjhao.


----------



## Prometheus

indiatester said:


> Kuch toh samjhao.




check starting of the video.....where reporter is explaining PM how his news was played on tv even against EC directions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> our media is very sikular ..............they dont show anything against lord modi



lol they did that constantly from 2002-13 to such an extant that it was impossible to write anything about him without mentioning 2002 Riots even if it had nothing to do with the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys, any updates on the Jaitapur power plant/AREVA power plant? Not heard anything in a while on this project and despite all the French delegations coming to India almost no mentions of it.


----------



## Prometheus

PIMS building illegal, Rs 11-cr settlement charges to be paid

why is financially cripled Punjab govt. gonna pay fine of 11 crore in behalf of a private institution???

why govt was sleeping when this medical was running illegally ????

It should be the owner who should pay fine not tax payers

@Juggernautjatt @ranjeet ........do u guys think tax payers should be paying fine for private insitutions???

on top of that BJP's shinning Minister ANIL JOSHI ( full insult intented for bhakts ) is clueless
is ko minister kisne bna diya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Prime Minister Narendra Modi will talk about the menace of drug abuse on Sunday in his monthly 'Mann Ki Baat' programme on radio.

"On Sunday at 11 AM, I look forward to sharing my thoughts during the #MannKiBaat radio programme," Modi tweeted on Saturday.

"As I said during the last programme, this time I will talk about the menace of drugs," he added.



In his second 'Mann Ki Baat' programme on November 2, Modi had said that some people had written to him about the drug menace. He had then asked people to share their views and suggestions on the issue.

"Several people shared ideas, comments & insights on the topic which have been both eye-opening & helpful. My thanks to them for contributing," he posted in another tweet.

The Prime Minister has said he will share his thoughts with Indians over radio every month through the 'Mann Ki Baat' programme.

www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/prime-minister-narendra-modi-s-mann-ki-baat-programme-to-focus-on-drug-menace/article1-1296160.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Prime Minister Narendra Modi will talk about the menace of drug abuse on Sunday in his monthly 'Mann Ki Baat' programme on radio.
> 
> "On Sunday at 11 AM, I look forward to sharing my thoughts during the #MannKiBaat radio programme," Modi tweeted on Saturday.
> 
> "As I said during the last programme, this time I will talk about the menace of drugs," he added.
> 
> 
> 
> In his second 'Mann Ki Baat' programme on November 2, Modi had said that some people had written to him about the drug menace. He had then asked people to share their views and suggestions on the issue.
> 
> "Several people shared ideas, comments & insights on the topic which have been both eye-opening & helpful. My thanks to them for contributing," he posted in another tweet.
> 
> The Prime Minister has said he will share his thoughts with Indians over radio every month through the 'Mann Ki Baat' programme.
> 
> www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/prime-minister-narendra-modi-s-mann-ki-baat-programme-to-focus-on-drug-menace/article1-1296160.aspx



we had a lots of talk on drugs............still no concrete plan on it.

after the elections police just rounded up addicts to show the number of arrests they made ..........(it reminds of "THE WIRE' .....where police was just arresting to push up number , rather then doing any police work)........they are patients not criminals ............put them in rehab not in jail ( there are very little of residential rehabs in Punjab btw .....seriousness of govt i guess)

there are lots of incidents where police and politicians for their personals gains labelled innocents as drug smugglers ...........

I hope PM includes some advice for political class "FOR NOT COOKING METH /ICE" in Punjab and ask ED to issue enquiries against all accused rather then a select few ( there is no harm in investigation)


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> we had a lots of talk on drugs............still no concrete plan on it.
> 
> after the elections police just rounded up addicts to show the number of arrests they made ..........(it reminds of "THE WIRE' .....where police was just arresting to push up number , rather then doing any police work)........they are patients not criminals ............put them in rehab not in jail ( there are very little of residential rehabs in Punjab btw .....seriousness of govt i guess)
> 
> there are lots of incidents where police and politicians for their personals gains labelled innocents as drug smugglers ...........
> 
> I hope PM includes some advice for political class "FOR NOT COOKING METH /ICE" in Punjab and ask ED to issue enquiries against all accused rather then a select few ( there is no harm in investigation)


I don't think we can count on one guy to clear up the mess in every state. But if I ask you to be dispassionate about AAP MPs here. Do you think Bhagwant Mann is being far too friendly with Kejriwal?


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I don't think we can count on one guy to clear up the mess in every state. But if I ask you to be dispassionate about AAP MPs here. Do you think Bhagwant Mann is being far too friendly with Kejriwal?




they are in same party ......i guess they are supposed to be friendly or I am wrong some where??

well Bhagwant Mann is doing good job as far my friends in sangur are saying ....they saying that first time they had a visible MP .....who can be seen eating "GOL Gappas " in the market.......


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> they are in same party ......i guess they are supposed to be friendly or I am wrong some where??
> 
> well Bhagwant Mann is doing good job as far my friends in sangur are saying ....they saying that first time they had a visible MP .....who can be seen eating "GOL Gappas " in the market.......


I want AAP Punjab unit to have their own space, I don't support Kejriwal and never will no matter what happens. If his ideology is bought without serious consideration, it would be worse for Punjab on other fronts.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Supreme Court rejects Centre’s appeal denying benefit to disabled soldiers | The Indian Express


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Supreme Court rejects Centre’s appeal denying benefit to disabled soldiers | The Indian Express


the case is filed by upa govt since 2012 itself much before NDA comes to power stop preaching BS propaganda here Judgement is been made and Modi govt agreed not to pursue this case further which they can but there are not persuading it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> the case is filed by upa govt since 2012 itself much before NDA comes to power stop preaching BS propaganda here Judgement is been made and Modi govt agreed not to pursue this case further which they can but there are not persuading it.



Yes dear but why didn't they withdraw the case when they came to power? LOL Where will Modi Govt pursue this case further ? It is *Supreme Court of India* dude which made this decision....


----------



## jha

NKVD said:


> the case is filed by upa govt since 2012 itself much before NDA comes to power stop preaching BS propaganda here Judgement is been made and Modi govt agreed not to pursue this case further which they can but there are not persuading it.



Its good that such booby traps are coming so early. Wont matter much as BJP is non stoppable right now. Could have been a worry if Modi was not performing. But Congress and its supporters just lost one more weapon to discredit Modi Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


>



@The_Showstopper and Vinod mehta should read this CAD chart and try to comprehend before spreading propgaganda

India Current Account | 1949-2014 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> @The_Showstopper and Vinod mehta should read this CAD chart and try to comprehend before spreading propgaganda
> 
> India Current Account | 1949-2014 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast


Don't blame poor Vinod Mehta. It's just that Congressi fanboys can't make out the difference between a original twitter account & a parody one!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> @The_Showstopper and Vinod mehta should read this CAD chart and try to comprehend before spreading propgaganda
> 
> India Current Account | 1949-2014 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast



Well I am a layman in economics, so posting a vague web link and asking me comprehend it is not gonna work. Now what I do understand is what the tweet mentions....

Exports down by 4.9%
Imports up by 8.1%
CAD doubles to $10 billion
Rupee depreciates 8%

All of this happened in last six months...

So you are free to go ahead and explain these to me... I am all ears


----------



## jha

IndoCarib said:


> @The_Showstopper and Vinod mehta should read this CAD chart and try to comprehend before spreading propgaganda
> 
> India Current Account | 1949-2014 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast



Aren't you expecting a bit too much...?


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I want AAP Punjab unit to have their own space, I don't support Kejriwal and never will no matter what happens. If his ideology is bought without serious consideration, it would be worse for Punjab on other fronts.




I will be voting my Akali MLA ........he is a good lad ................or wont vote any party .....wont vote against him.

on serious note ............Punjab's oldest newspaper "THE TRIBUNE" really loves Akalis .....

Cops sacked for drug smuggling reinstated

As much as 168 kg of poppy husk, 66 bottles of liquor and Rs 46,000 were seized from the police post where they were posted. The sources said *an Akali leader hailing from Baghapurana sub-division of the district enjoying proximity with Deputy CM Sukhbir Badal was allegedly hand-in-glove with these accused but no action was taken against him *
*
the leader had “influenced” the authorities to get the accused policemen reinstated.

As much as 168 kg of poppy husk, 66 bottles of liquor and Rs 46,000 were seized from the police post where they were posted


In Punjab *, Drugs are sold in Police check posts with the help of akalis ......Blame it on PAKISTAN ( @zee news )



jha said:


> Its good that such booby traps are coming so early. Wont matter much as BJP is non stoppable right now. Could have been a worry if Modi was not performing. But Congress and its supporters just lost one more weapon to discredit Modi Govt.




so you stopped being expert on Punjab now mate ??? thats sad  ......I really wanted to discuss politics of Punjab with ya mate ....especially when Arun Jaitley has won from Amritsar as u predicted


----------



## he-man

Juggernautjatt said:


> Congress party has alliance with Peoples Party of Punjab. Founder & leader of PPP is Manpreet Singh Badal. He is nephew of CM Parkash Singh Badal. Although he is political opponent of CM & Dy. CM but I don't think he will allow congress to take harsh steps against Badals. Everyone in malwa region knows that Parkash Singh Badal & his brother Gurdas Singh Badal (father of Manpreet Badal) are very close to each other. Those in Punjab who thinks that congress & PPP are serious about drugs issue are unaware of depth of Punjab politics. Also according ex DGP of Punjab few congress leaders are also involved in drugs trade.



Don't make naive statements,,manpreet badal is honest and everyone knows about this in punjab


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> they are in same party ......i guess they are supposed to be friendly or I am wrong some where??
> 
> well Bhagwant Mann is doing good job as far my friends in sangur are saying ....they saying that first time they had a visible MP .....who can be seen eating "GOL Gappas " in the market.......


I am a voter from his constituency. He has distributed his entire this year's MPLADS fund for upgradation of education & health systems specially in villages. Account of every single penny spent is available on his facebook page & in his Sangrur office also. Never before this fund was used in full capacity in our constituency. Also none of our previous MPs raised so many questions like him in parliament.


ranjeet said:


> I want AAP Punjab unit to have their own space, I don't support Kejriwal and never will no matter what happens. If his ideology is bought without serious consideration, it would be worse for Punjab on other fronts.


Punjab is already worse in every front.


he-man said:


> Don't make naive statements,,manpreet badal is honest and everyone knows about this in punjab


I didn't said anything about his honest nature. I said he will never do anything against his own Badal family. My native farm land is in village of Bathinda constituency & I was involved in his campaign during LS elections for few days because of our family relations with some Congress & CPI leaders of the area. But during his campaign he never thrashed Badal family & Majithia on drugs issue. On the other side Harsimrat Badal also never used his name for thrashing in her election speeches. There were rumours of some sort settlement between two. His father & Punjab CM are known as Pash & Das di jodi in their area. 
There is another question mark on congress's credibility as Majithia clan & Royal Patiala family has family ties. In AAJ tak interview captain Amrinder Singh said that he has seen Bikram majithia in his nappies & he call him uncle. 
Captain Amrinder is a good administrator and if he comes into power he will certainly decrease this problem but I don't think he will ever put real culprits behind bars.
And you said AAP is a socialist party but why you have no problem of congress alliance with CPI, CPM & PPP. All these parties have socialist nature.


----------



## he-man

Juggernautjatt said:


> And you said AAP is a socialist party but why you have no problem of congress alliance with CPI, CPM & PPP. All these parties have socialist nature.



Captain is a progressive leader,,though corrupt.
We need very very progressive reforms which AAP cannot do.

And akalis/bjp are worthless shits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

he-man said:


> Captain is a progressive leader,,though corrupt.
> We need very very progressive reforms which AAP cannot do.
> 
> And akalis/bjp are worthless shits.




bajwa is getting projected as cm candidate from congress


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> I* will be voting my Akali MLA ........he is a good lad ......*..........or wont vote any party .....wont vote against him.



For more than a year, you've been criticising Akali Sarkar here & supporting AAP. Now, you wish to vote for Akali lad who you think is good or won't Vote for anyone else. _You are a Hypocrite of special kind_. Vote vi Akali nu dena, teh galla vi. 



he-man said:


> Captain is a progressive leader,,though corrupt.
> We need very very progressive reforms which AAP cannot do.
> 
> And akalis/bjp are worthless shits.



Saala, fuddu pher ban hogaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

J&K polls: BJP poster girl in Kashmir Hina Bhat allegedly slaps polling officer, another candidate thrashes voter - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> For more than a year, you've been criticising Akali Sarkar here & supporting AAP. Now, you wish to vote for Akali lad who you think is good or won't Vote for anyone else. _You are a Hypocrite of special kind_. Vote vi Akali nu dena, teh galla vi.
> 
> 
> 
> Saala, fuddu pher ban hogaya.




I wont vote against my Akali MLA ......as a matter of fact he is the only Akali MLA in whole District ( there are 11 assembly constituencies here) ............people like him ...thats why he was the only surviving Akali MLA surrounded by Congressi MLAs

Once upon a time , he tried to start clean up drive in city Manin Bazar ( couple of years ago) ......traders starting protesting ...........He said "Khasma nu khaoo , main nahi karda safai " ..



Juggernautjatt said:


> J&K polls: BJP poster girl in Kashmir Hina Bhat allegedly slaps polling officer, another candidate thrashes voter - IBNLive



wow .....kamaal karti guddi nah


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> wow .....kamaal karti guddi nah


Nothing usual she is another BJP supporter like @Sidak


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Nothing usual she is another BJP supporter like @Sidak




was she on drugs ???? She should had listened to "Mann ki Baat" of Modi


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> was she on drugs ???? She should had listened to "Mann ki Baat" of Modi


That is the problem most of BJP members Modi's mann ki bat ko mann pe lete hi nahin. 
Anyways here's what Captain Amrinder said on Modi's Mann ki baat :
Modi's drugs talk should be action, not mere wish-list: Amarinder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Well I am a layman in economics, so posting a vague web link and asking me comprehend it is not gonna work. Now what I do understand is what the tweet mentions....
> 
> Exports down by 4.9%
> Imports up by 8.1%
> CAD doubles to $10 billion
> Rupee depreciates 8%
> 
> All of this happened in last six months...
> 
> So you are free to go ahead and explain these to me... I am all ears



The link I posted shows all these in graph form. You can compare qtr to qtr and year to year.


----------



## Soumitra

Advani- the communal

Mahabharata, Ramayana great source of knowledge on politics and morality, Advani says - The Times of India


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> The link I posted shows all these in graph form. You can compare qtr to qtr and year to year.



Give me specifics dude, Show me where am I wrong in the following....

"Exports down by 4.9%
Imports up by 8.1%
CAD doubles to $10 billion
Rupee depreciates 8%"

The tweet does have a credible source as a proof to back up his claims

CAD widens; at 2.1pc of GDP for Q2 of FY15 | The Economic Times Video | ET Now


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Give me specifics dude, Show me where am I wrong in the following....
> 
> "Exports down by 4.9%
> Imports up by 8.1%
> CAD doubles to $10 billion
> Rupee depreciates 8%"
> 
> The tweet does have a credible source as a proof to back up his claims
> 
> CAD widens; at 2.1pc of GDP for Q2 of FY15 | The Economic Times Video | ET Now





The_Showstopper said:


> Give me specifics dude, Show me where am I wrong in the following....
> 
> "Exports down by 4.9%
> Imports up by 8.1%
> CAD doubles to $10 billion
> Rupee depreciates 8%"
> 
> The tweet does have a credible source as a proof to back up his claims
> 
> CAD widens; at 2.1pc of GDP for Q2 of FY15 | The Economic Times Video | ET Now



The numbers you posted are not wrong. If you compare these numbers YOY 2013, you will see that the change that you and Vinod Mehta complain of is actually improvement.


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> The numbers you posted are not wrong. If you compare these numbers YOY 2013, you will see that the change that you and Vinod Mehta complain of is actually improvement.



He was rather comparing with first quarter of 2014 when NDA was not in power ...


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> He was rather comparing with first quarter of 2014 when NDA was not in power ...



The spike in import figures is due to easing of restrictions on gold import which led to steady surge in gold imports. The same led to widening of CAD. But it is within manageable reach. No need for concern. Vinod Mehta just being Cong stooge here !

Q2 current account deficit up at $10bn as gold imports swell - Moneycontrol.com


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> The spike in import figures is due to easing of restrictions on gold import which led to steady surge in gold imports. The same led to widening of CAD. But it is within manageable reach. No need for concern. Vinod Mehta just being Cong stooge here !
> 
> Q2 current account deficit up at $10bn as gold imports swell - Moneycontrol.com



BJP supporters used to attack UPA government by using similar tactics and now its just that the tables have turned...


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> BJP supporters used to attack UPA government by using similar tactics and now its just that the tables have turned...



You really dont know what was our economy in the last 4 years during UPA regime. It was not just BJP, even international community was rediculing Cong. Remember the infamous Time cover of Manmohan Singh ? 

You dont seem to understand economics. No wonder you like AAP !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> You really dont know what was our economy in the last 4 years during UPA regime. It was not just BJP, even international community was rediculing Cong. Remember the infamous Time cover of Manmohan Singh ?
> 
> You dont seem to understand economics. No wonder you like AAP !



Yes I don't understand economics, I am not into it, but I did notice that BJP supporters used to criticize UPA using these kind of tactics before and now they are crying foul when they are facing the music..


----------



## The_Showstopper

*And they speak of Patriotism....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> I wont vote against my Akali MLA ......as a matter of fact he is the only Akali MLA in whole District ( there are 11 assembly constituencies here) ............people like him ...thats why he was the only surviving Akali MLA surrounded by Congressi MLAs



His Party is not good for Punjab. Hence, should be voted out. Period. If can't vote against Akalis you are supporting them & by supporting them you to responsible for plight of Punjab, it's plain and simple .


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> His Party is not good for Punjab. Hence, should be voted out. Period. If can't vote against Akalis you are supporting them & by supporting them you to responsible for plight of Punjab, it's plain and simple .


theek hai mata ji


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> theek hai mata ji


You better agree with it Akali & Badal Bhakt.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Even lady police is not safe in state. 
Women police squad falls victim to eve-teasing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

So Arvind Kejriwal ke Mahaan neta Jarnail singh went to address Pro Khalistani rally in London...

Well when their Bhushan can ask for referendum on kahsmir..When they can have alleged maoists in their team.. When they say batla encounter was fake..when they can make fun of Sharma's Matryrdom..when they can support palestine for minority appeasement..When there supporters can support mehdi..What else you can expect from such a party!

www.opindia.com/2014/12/aap-infiltrated-by-khalistani-separatists-why-is-arvind-kejriwal-silent/



@Echo_419 @Prometheus @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kbd-raaf

The_Showstopper said:


> *And they speak of Patriotism....*



Oh you.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544139605948129281

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

AAP resorts to Cheap Politics. They are spreading lies about decision taken by Congress govt as BJP's on disabled soldiers, Sending Jarnail singh to address and Support Khalistan Supports, Spreading lies about Delhi Police..

Kejriwal and Sisodia must me sitting somewhere and GIGGLING on Aaptards now.


----------



## The_Showstopper

kbd-raaf said:


> Oh you.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544139605948129281



Good you still remember me...

Not sure if you have gone through what you have posted but after going through the article of Navdeep Singh, I found the following quotes and conclusion of his...

"Govt has also lost the opportunity of earning a whole lot of goodwill, a chance that should have been grabbed by simply _suo moto _*withdrawing these unethical appeals from the Supreme Court*."

"I hope next time the Govt is faced with a situation like this, it takes the side of judiciousness, logic, sentiment and sensitivity and not morbid file notings put up by a babu sitting in a dingy office somewhere attempting to decide the entitlement of thousands of those who sacrificed their comforts in their prime, for all of us."

Source: Indian Military : Service Benefits and Issues: Dismissal of en masse appeals filed by Ministry of Defence in the SC against disabled soldiers: A great opportunity lost of earning goodwill by the top political executive, and the need for care in the future

He doesn't seem to support the present Govt's action and in fact asked them to mend their ways the next time around...


----------



## Parul

"I desire that statements of then Coal Minister Manmohan Singh be recorded," Special Judge to CBI as a Special Court orders CBI to further investigate a coal scam case allegedly involving former coal secretary PC Parakh and industrialist Kumar Mangalam Birla!


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Jammu and Kashmir polls: BJP formula of soft separatism plus pundit vote may fail


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> So Arvind Kejriwal ke Mahaan neta Jarnail singh went to address Pro Khalistani rally in London...
> 
> Well when their Bhushan can ask for referendum on kahsmir..When they can have alleged maoists in their team.. When they say batla encounter was fake..when they can make fun of Sharma's Matryrdom..when they can support palestine for minority appeasement..When there supporters can support mehdi..What else you can expect from such a party!
> 
> www.opindia.com/2014/12/aap-infiltrated-by-khalistani-separatists-why-is-arvind-kejriwal-silent/
> View attachment 175946
> 
> 
> @Echo_419 @Prometheus @Abingdonboy



They just pissed me off completely 
Srsly khalistanis they are gonna pay a heavy price for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Juggernautjatt said:


> Jammu and Kashmir polls: BJP formula of soft separatism plus pundit vote may fail


It is bound to fail. No non Muslim party can come in JnK. AAP is trying in Kashmir to put up an Islamist face - comes naturally for them.


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> It is bound to fail. No non Muslim party can come in JnK. AAP is trying in Kashmir to put up an Islamist face - comes naturally for them.




Punjab BJP leader Salaria booked for rape in Mumbai - Hindustan Times



achhe din........... achhe din ,.................achhe din ............all vote for BJP for achhe din



Echo_419 said:


> They just pissed me off completely
> Srsly khalistanis they are gonna pay a heavy price for this




more achhe din for yeah ..............lets slap a lady ...........

Slapgate: Sarpanch booked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> Punjab BJP leader Salaria booked for rape in Mumbai - Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> 
> achhe din........... achhe din ,.................achhe din ............all vote for BJP for achhe din
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more achhe din for yeah ..............lets slap a lady ...........
> 
> Slapgate: Sarpanch booked



Default AAP tactic divert attention from topic 
This collusion of AAP & Khalistanis will not go un punished

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> Default AAP tactic divert attention from topic
> This collusion of AAP & Khalistanis will not go un punished




YES bhakt all AAP is khalistani................in fact all sikhs are khalistanis (for bhakts only)..............happy now 

now go do namo namo 







look at this a scary Khalistani ( for Bhakts only ) ................a well trained one of course ....in Indian Law

these Bhakts are so cute and confused

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

I am also disgusted with peshawar school attack but dont know why we indians go overboard with this #IndiaWithPakistan kind of stuff. They never have done anything like this during mumbai attacks where many of our children were also amoung the dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

SarthakGanguly said:


> It is bound to fail. No non Muslim party can come in JnK. AAP is trying in Kashmir to put up an Islamist face - comes naturally for them.


Yes but Imbecile Islamic forces of AAP don't even know that they cannot defeat the might of 700 crore force that invented nuclear bomb lakh years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Juggernautjatt said:


> Yes but Imbecile Islamic forces of AAP don't even know that they cannot defeat the might of 700 crore force that invented nuclear bomb lakh years ago.


Are you drunk? Where do these - lakh years and 700 crore come from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yogijaat

Android said:


> I am also disgusted with peshawar school attack but dont know why we indians go overboard with this #IndiaWithPakistan kind of stuff. They never have done anything like this during mumbai attacks where many of our children were also amoung the dead.


may be due to cultural difference?


----------



## Android

Yogijaat said:


> may be due to cultural difference?



Our culture teaches us to condemn such barbaric attacks even on our enemies. But no need to overdo it specially when they themself are orchestrating such kinds of attacks on our land and people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Android said:


> I am also disgusted with peshawar school attack but dont know why we indians go overboard with this #IndiaWithPakistan kind of stuff. *They never have done anything like this during mumbai attacks where many of our children were also amoung the dead*.



True ..... but if we behave like them , then what is the difference between us and them ....


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> Are you drunk? Where do these - lakh years and 700 crore come from?




i guess , some part from history told by Modi


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Yes but Imbecile Islamic forces of AAP don't even know that they cannot defeat the might of 700 crore force that invented nuclear bomb lakh years ago.




sometimes i feel ...ur MP Bhagwant Mann is too much vehla ...............so to pass time he daily prepare to speak in parliament............

isnt there any rule how many times a member can speak during a session ? @ranjeet ??

and why Speaker always laugh when announcing name of Bhagwant mann??? is she expecting jokes?


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> sometimes i feel ...ur MP Bhagwant Mann is too much vehla ...............so to pass time he daily prepare to speak in parliament............
> 
> isnt there any rule how many times a member can speak during a session ? @ranjeet ??
> 
> and why Speaker always laugh when announcing name of Bhagwant mann??? is she expecting jokes?


Yes there is ... one has to submit accroding to parties on which issue they want to debate.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Yes there is ... one has to submit accroding to parties on which issue they want to debate.



then how come Bhagwant is asking questions daily???

btw @Sidak @Abingdonboy @Guynextdoor2 @Juggernautjatt @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly 

even Akali Leaders have started labelling people as Khalistanis .....anyone who speaks against then

this "Langah" (a former hardliner ) is an ex-cabinet minister (lost elections this time )...............currently made as halka incharge ...........asked for his SHARE in selling of govt land from panchayat officer ..............officer said no .........he used abusive language and threatened him (this is version of officer )........officer made complaint of langah...............and now defense of mr langah is that the officer is a Khalistani..............lol..............only ABP sanjah , a lone punjabi news channel played this story .(this channel is still not available in Punjab ..wonder why?).........all other punjabi channels are owned by badals ........






DDPO to move court for FIR against Langah


----------



## Juggernautjatt

SarthakGanguly said:


> Are you drunk? Where do these - lakh years and 700 crore come from?


It is not your fault I think nowdays every BJP follower wants Punjabis to remain drunk & druggists. Anyways chill bro it was just an antidote to your sarcasm. I bring it in the same way you brought up Islamist AAP thing in J&K elections ?


Prometheus said:


> sometimes i feel ...ur MP Bhagwant Mann is too much vehla ...............so to pass time he daily prepare to speak in parliament............
> 
> isnt there any rule how many times a member can speak during a session ? @ranjeet ??
> 
> and why Speaker always laugh when announcing name of Bhagwant mann??? is she expecting jokes?


It is not just Bhagwant Mann but life of common Punjabis has also become a joke nowdays. Here is another joke by Bhagwant Mann see how funny he is talking. However according to minister his suggestion is meaningful.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> i guess , some part from history told by Modi


Well, you guess wrong.



Juggernautjatt said:


> It is not your fault I think nowdays every BJP follower wants Punjabis to remain drunk & druggists. Anyways chill bro it was just an antidote to your sarcasm. I bring it in the same way you brought up Islamist AAP thing in J&K elections ?


AAP is Islamist in Kashmir, can't say about Jammu. And 'every BJP follower wants Punjabis to remain drunk 'etc? So you ran around with a poll paper and met all BJP followers to come to that conclusion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> then how come Bhagwant is asking questions daily???
> 
> btw @Sidak @Abingdonboy @Guynextdoor2 @Juggernautjatt @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly
> 
> even Akali Leaders have started labelling people as Khalistanis .....anyone who speaks against then
> 
> this "Langah" (a former hardliner ) is an ex-cabinet minister (lost elections this time )...............currently made as halka incharge ...........asked for his SHARE in selling of govt land from panchayat officer ..............officer said no .........he used abusive language and threatened him (this is version of officer )........officer made complaint of langah...............and now defense of mr langah is that the officer is a Khalistani..............lol..............only ABP sanjah , a lone punjabi news channel played this story .(this channel is still not available in Punjab ..wonder why?).........all other punjabi channels are owned by badals ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDPO to move court for FIR against Langah


Yes according to them everyone who criticises wrongdoings of Akali BJP govt is Khalisthani. But why they are silent on Virsa Singh Valtoha former Khalistani terrorist now Akali MLA ?



SarthakGanguly said:


> AAP is Islamist in Kashmir, can't say about Jammu. And 'every BJP follower wants Punjabis to remain drunk 'etc? So you ran around with a poll paper and met all BJP followers to come to that conclusion?


AAP is not fighting J&K assembly elections AFAIK so it makes no sense to bring them in discussion about J&K.
I met *some *BJP followers in this forum who said our culture teaches us to take drugs. I hope you are not among them. But I was not expecting 'are u drunk' type statement from you as we were exchanging sarcasms in humorous manner.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> Our culture teaches us to condemn such barbaric attacks even on our enemies. But no need to overdo it specially when they themself are orchestrating such kinds of attacks on our land and people.


 
Bada Bhai hamesha thoda understanding hota hai.


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bada Bhai hamesha thoda understanding hota hai.


Pakistan's anti-terror court grants bail to top LeT commander & 26/11 accused Zaki Ur Rehman Lakhvi


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> Pakistan's anti-terror court grants bail to top LeT commander & 26/11 accused Zaki Ur Rehman Lakhvi


 
Chotta bhai kabhi kabhi chutiye jaisa kaam hi karta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Chotta bhai kabhi kabhi chutiye jaisa kaam hi karta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IndoCarib

jha said:


> View attachment 177128


 
So this AAPtard Prakash thinks Lakhavi got bail in India ??


----------



## SarthakGanguly

IndoCarib said:


> So this AAPtard Prakash thinks Lakhavi got bail in India ??


Another believer of Akhand Bharat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> So this AAPtard Prakash thinks Lakhavi got bail in India ??


 
In Nobel Laureate's State, BJP Lawmakers Congratulate The Wrong Kailash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

SarthakGanguly said:


> Another believer of Akhand Bharat.


 
Ouch! Did they borrow that ideology from BJP !? 

I bet he doesnt know who is Lakhawi. He may have thought Lakahwi is a RSS worker. Hence the that stupid tweet 



Guynextdoor2 said:


> In Nobel Laureate's State, BJP Lawmakers Congratulate The Wrong Kailash


 
But isnt AAP, the party of the intellectuals ?

Not knowing who is Kailash, the nobel laureate and not knowing Lakhawi, India's wanted terrorist is the same ?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Most people don't believe but Modi is famous in Punjab also see.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

IndoCarib said:


> So this AAPtard Prakash thinks Lakhavi got bail in India ??



No words....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

One more ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

@SarthakGanguly @jha @Mike_Brando -thought that you could find this interesting
(I apologize if I unnecessarily tagged you)
This is the caste composition of the Telangana Cabinet after it's new inclusions

KCR Cabinet Ministers Leaders Caste | Velama | Reddy | Kamma | BCs | Madiga | Kevkeka.com

Caste composition of Telangana State Cabinet might trigger a caste war in near future. Induction of six new ministers has completely changed the scenario. *Although Chief Minister KCR tried to strike a caste-balance by following Majoritarian theory, the proportionate representation by some castes or communities who were felt left-out in process of cabinet formation or expansion might begin a debate.*
Koppula Eshwar, who has been nominated as Chief Whip being denied Cabinet berth gave rise to protests in Karimnagar and other places. Here is KCR’s cabinet caste wise analysis.
*
Reddy Ministers:*
*One third of KCR Council of Ministers is Reddy leaders although this community constitute nearly six per cent of Telangana population*. Six ministers from Reddy community are Nayani Narasimha Reddy, Pocharam Srinivasa Reddy, Ch Laxma Reddy, Jagadish Reddy, P Mahender Reddy and A Indra Karan Reddy.
*
Velama Ministers:*
Next dominant community in the Telangana Cabinet is Velama. Ministers from this community are KCR, his son K Tarakarama Rao and nephew T Harish Rao, the new minister Jupalli Krishna Rao belongs to the Velama community which constitute *less than half percent of the total population in the State while their representation in the State Cabinet is almost 22 per cent. *
*
Backward Classes: *
*Representation of Backward Classes in Telangana State Cabinet has increased to four w*ith the inclusion of Talasani Srinivas Yadav. Other BC ministers in KCR cabinet are Finance Minister Etala Rajendra is a Mudiraj, Jogu Ramanna a Munnur Kapu, T Padma Rao a Goud and Talasani is a Yadava.
_[BCs are about 50% of Telangana]_

*Kamma Ministers:*
Tummala Nageshwara Rao is the only one from Kamma community. Traditionally, this community had associated itself with Telugu Desam Party.
*
SCs, STs and Minorities: *
*Only three berths in cabinet are shared by Scheduled Castes, Scheduled Tribes and Minorities who together constitute more than 27 per cent of total population.* As per 2001 Telangana Census,
SCs are 15.8%
Muslims 12.4%
STs are 8.9%.
SC are further divided into two major castes - Madigas and Malas.
Deputy Chief Minister *Dr T Rajaiah represents Madigas *while *Malas have no representation in cabinet. Ajmeera Chandulal belongs to Lambada community* and is the lone representatives of STs. Similarly, Deputy Chief Minister Mahmood Ali is the lone representative of minorities in the State cabinet.

Interestingly, the Chief Minister KCR promised 12% reservation for both STs and Muslims in jobs and education while their representation in State cabinet is mere five per cent each.

EDIT:- By the way KCR also promised to make a SC the CM of Telangana if his party came to power, he reneged on this promise after he came to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

In Jammu, Stones Hurled at BJP Leader Navjot Singh Sidhu's Convoy


----------



## Yogijaat

Android said:


> Our culture teaches us to condemn such barbaric attacks even on our enemies. But no need to overdo it specially when they themself are orchestrating such kinds of attacks on our land and people.


well overdoing something has it's own repercussion.....

Indian Involvement In Peshawar School Attack | Pakistan Tribe


----------



## IndoCarib

India Today-CICERO poll: BJP may form govt in Delhi, but Kejriwal still a favourite for CM : Delhi, News - India Today


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> India Today-CICERO poll: BJP may form govt in Delhi, but Kejriwal still a favourite for CM : Delhi, News - India Today


& Congress is sliding down even further! Congress mukt Delhi seems like a reality!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

IndoCarib said:


> India Today-CICERO poll: BJP may form govt in Delhi, but Kejriwal still a favourite for CM : Delhi, News - India Today



Its India Today Group. So we can safely add 3-4% votes in BJP's kitty and take that out from others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

jha said:


> Its India Today Group. So we can safely add 3-4% votes in BJP's kitty and take that out from others.


 
Yes. ABP - Nielsen survey says 46 for BJP and 18 for AAP

Battle for Delhi: ABP-Nielsen survey predict big win for BJP, defeat for AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Its India Today Group. So we can safely add 3-4% votes in BJP's kitty and take that out from others.




like u "safely" declared win for Jaitley ??
i like ur predictions ...........they always come true



Juggernautjatt said:


> In Jammu, Stones Hurled at BJP Leader Navjot Singh Sidhu's Convoy




work of Akalis ......nothing serious .....roj ka hai yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Soumitra

Narendra Modi second in list of 30 top-performing world leaders - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Hmm....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

TejasMk3 said:


> Hmm....



Nothing to see here. Just another shining example of secularism


----------



## Darmashkian

TejasMk3 said:


> Hmm....



He has also promised to give 3% reservation to Christians & 12 % to Muslims in jobs & education.

And these promises have been made by him just a few months after becoming the CM!!! I expect him to make more such promises in the next few years.

@SarthakGanguly Well atleast this much is certain, KCR will not allow 'Ghar Wapasis' to take place in TG.(read the last line ).
CBN can be convinced to fall in line, but this joker will be very stubborn & won't allow RSS/VHP cadre to live in peace, if his vote-bank(both types of secular people) opposes reconversions.

P.S.:- I have also heard rumours that the Deputy-CM T Rajaiah (a SC) is a convert to Christianity. Can @wolfschangze confirm??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Darmashkian said:


> He has also promised to give 3% reservation to Christians & 12 % to Muslims in jobs & education.
> 
> And these promises have been made by him just a few months after becoming the CM!!! I expect him to make more such promises in the next few years.
> 
> @SarthakGanguly Well atleast this much is certain, KCR will not allow 'Ghar Wapasis' to take place in TG.(read the last line ).
> CBN can be convinced to fall in line, but this joker will be very stubborn & won't allow RSS/VHP cadre to live in peace, if his vote-bank(both types of secular people) opposes reconversions.
> 
> P.S.:- I have also heard rumours that the Deputy-CM T Rajaiah (a SC) is a convert to Christianity. Can @wolfschangze confirm??


I have left Hyderabad now. But this is brillinat news. This information, if properly spread, can automatically consolidate the non Abrahamics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

SarthakGanguly said:


> I have left Hyderabad now. But this is brillinat news. This information, if properly spread, can automatically consolidate the non Abrahamics.



Let me share some links to a few twitter accounts with you, they are anti-TRS & pro-Hindutva.
They are Telugu people living in Hyderabad & they support the BJP over the TDP.

Following them will give you a good idea of the 'governance' of KCR & his minority appeasement.

Tweets with replies by Raj Karsewak (@rajkarsewak) | Twitter He is a Telanganaite, hates the TDP & the TRS,

maitas66 (@chinmaykrvd) | Twitter His origins are from AP. Supports the TDP, but prefers the BJP over it.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Darmashkian said:


> Let me share some links to a few twitter accounts with you, they are anti-TRS & pro-Hindutva.
> They are Telugu people living in Hyderabad & they support the BJP over the TDP.
> 
> Following them will give you a good idea of the 'governance' of KCR & his minority appeasement.
> 
> Tweets with replies by Raj Karsewak (@rajkarsewak) | Twitter He is a Telanganaite, hates the TDP & the TRS,
> 
> maitas66 (@chinmaykrvd) | Twitter His origins are from AP. Supports the TDP, but prefers the BJP over it.


Well, the more they shift to appeasement, the better it is for us. Support these measures for the short term, while building up the fury within. Once the steam builds up, the last Nizam will also be conquered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

SarthakGanguly said:


> Well, the more they shift to appeasement, the better it is for us. Support these measures for the short term, while building up the fury within. Once the steam builds up, the last Nizam will also be conquered.


@jha He WILL shift more to appeasement, he is still in the process of building a vote-bank for his party, cause he won the election due to a wave.
& the Congress too will shift to more appeasement when they see KCR doing so .
And about CBN,,, he is quite 'secular' TBH . But he can become a little 'communal' if he sees that there is no chance for him in getting the 'Secular' vote in TG.

But the problem is we have to be careful that the 'Hindu' +anti-TRS vote should only come to one party-BJP/TDP during the 2019 Elections. 
As it's obvious that next time, they will fight elections separately.(The T-BJP head says so)
If there is a division of this vote b/w these 2 parties, it could be a problem for both of them.(I support the TDP  )

If you want, I will tag you when I receive any news(minority appeasement, growth of BJP & RSS) related to AP & Telangana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Good job BJP 
BJP Suspends Lawmaker Caught Abusing Doctor in Viral Phone Call


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> Good job BJP
> BJP Suspends Lawmaker Caught Abusing Doctor in Viral Phone Call




why he was abusing doctor ???? these politicians never learn .........Akali BJP in Punjab are doing same stuff here .............recently a DDPO registered case against a leader saying he threatened him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> why he was abusing doctor ???? these politicians never learn .........Akali BJP in Punjab are doing same stuff here .............recently a DDPO registered case against a leader saying he threatened him


He wanted CMHO to give some job to a member of his family.


----------



## indiatester

Prometheus said:


> why he was abusing doctor ???? these politicians never learn .........Akali BJP in Punjab are doing same stuff here .............recently a DDPO registered case against a leader saying he threatened him


Many politicians & higher officers do the same. Thanks to technology, we are able to catch atleast a few.


----------



## Jaat Rock

@Sidak 





@ranjeet @Sidak @he-man @Yogijaat @levina @Srinivas @sreekumar @sree45 @Prometheus @Dem!god 
Yeh lo Sirsa wale babe ki movie ka trailer

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> @Sidak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Sidak @he-man @Yogijaat @levina @Srinivas @sreekumar @sree45 @Prometheus @Dem!god
> Yeh lo Sirsa wale babe ki movie ka trailer


yeh kya hai oye???
whos that baba ji???

@Robinhood Pandey -fyi


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> yeh kya hai oye???
> whos that baba ji???
> 
> @Robinhood Pandey -fyi


WTH you don't know him ??
His is Gurmeet Ram Rahim Baba Ji of Sirsa...
With more than 40 million followers and he is making a action movie staring himself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jaat Rock said:


> Yeh lo Sirsa wale babe ki movie ka trailer


This video broke my water.


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> WTH you don't know him ??
> His is Gurmeet Ram Rahim Baba Ji of Sirsa...
> With more than 40 million followers and he is making a action movie staring himself


Heights of overconfidence!!!


----------



## Jaat Rock

ranjeet said:


> This video broke my water.


Bhai also check comment on that video from his blind followers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yogijaat

Jaat Rock said:


> @Sidak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Sidak @he-man @Yogijaat @levina @Srinivas @sreekumar @sree45 @Prometheus @Dem!god
> Yeh lo Sirsa wale babe ki movie ka trailer


This is guy is rocksaint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jaat Rock said:


> Bhai also check comment on that video from his blind followers


EK multistarer to banti hai .. Baba Haryana ke 



Yogijaat said:


> This is guy is rocksaint


You just jealous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yogijaat

ranjeet said:


> You just jealous.


Is babe ka bhakt hun main 
I saw in the news that he will donate all the earning from this movie. Whatsoever, this guy rockzz..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> yeh kya hai oye???
> whos that baba ji???
> 
> @Robinhood Pandey -fyi



Ye kya hai


----------



## Jaat Rock

ranjeet said:


> EK multistarer to banti hai .. Baba Haryana ke


Staring all baba's of Haryana fighting with evil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546005324277092352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Jaat Rock said:


> @Sidak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Sidak @he-man @Yogijaat @levina @Srinivas @sreekumar @sree45 @Prometheus @Dem!god
> Yeh lo Sirsa wale babe ki movie ka trailer




lol



Jaat Rock said:


> @Sidak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Sidak @he-man @Yogijaat @levina @Srinivas @sreekumar @sree45 @Prometheus @Dem!god
> Yeh lo Sirsa wale babe ki movie ka trailer




lol


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546005324277092352



I was there

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I was there


He started the BJP membership drive, how was the mood there?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> He started the BJP membership drive, how was the mood there?



BJP support is very strong in palakkad , used to be a communist strong hold , commies getting driven back to villages and outlying areas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> BJP support is very strong in palakkad , used to be a communist strong hold , commies getting driven back to villages and outlying areas


Good it'll take some time for BJP to make serious dent but Godspeed to BJP.


----------



## Soumitra

For @Guynextdoor2 @Prometheus and other AAPtards


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545648104892944384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> For @Guynextdoor2 @Prometheus and other AAPtards
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545648104892944384




BJPtards ............blind followers of feku ..............plz stop tagging me in ur nonsense posts

Gadkari fined Rs10,000 by court in own defamation case against Kejriwal - Moneylife


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Exit poll shows BJP is getting majority in Jharkhand.


----------



## jha

Yes.. BJP may even touch 50 in Jharkhand.

Now BJP should start focusing on Bihar, Bengal and Delhi.


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 177599




awesome


----------



## Android

Exit polls not predicting even 1 seat for AAP, yehi to scam hai...


----------



## Indo-guy

J&K witnesses highest voter turnout in last 25 years

*J&K witnesses highest voter turnout in last 25 years*

December 20, 2014 18:35
According to the Election Commission, the estimated total turnout in Jammu & Kashmir stands at 65 per cent, four per cent more than the last assembly poll turnout. 

The EC has added that this is the highest turnout in last 25 years in J&K and has termed it historic and unprecedented.
The Jammu and Kashmir assembly polls saw the final phase of polling end on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Android said:


> Exit polls not predicting even 1 seat for AAP, yehi to scam hai...


AAP is not fighting elections in J&K and Jharkhand elections then how could someone predict their win Mr. Genius.


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> I was there



Me too ...are you from palakkad ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Juggernautjatt said:


> AAP is not fighting elections in J&K and Jharkhand elections then how could someone predict their win Mr. Genius.


@WebMaster we really need a sarcasm sign. People just dont get it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Soumitra said:


> @WebMaster we really need a sarcasm sign. People just dont get it


@WebMaster can do nothing about people issuing senseless sarcasms.


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> Me too ...are you from palakkad ???



Yup


----------



## IndoCarib

@Star Wars, @Marxist 

Suresh Gopi and Lalu Alex to Join Kerala BJP?

???


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> Let me share some links to a few twitter accounts with you, they are anti-TRS & pro-Hindutva.
> They are Telugu people living in Hyderabad & they support the BJP over the TDP.
> 
> Following them will give you a good idea of the 'governance' of KCR & his minority appeasement.
> 
> Tweets with replies by Raj Karsewak (@rajkarsewak) | Twitter He is a Telanganaite, hates the TDP & the TRS,
> maitas66 (@chinmaykrvd) | Twitter His origins are from AP. Supports the TDP, but prefers the BJP over it.



i am frm hyd , all my family and relatves vote fr tdp ,there wont be any second dbt abt it.. ( caste issue we r of the same caste as CBN) , even i like tdp bt i want to see bjp to gain its influence in both the states, preferably it would be btr if bjpand tdp bcmes two major political parties in both the states sidelining both ysrcp and trs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

itachiii said:


> i am frm hyd , all my family and relatves vote fr tdp ,there wont be any second dbt abt it.. ( caste issue we r of the same caste as CBN) , even i like tdp bt i want to see bjp to gain its influence in both the states, preferably it would be btr if bjpand tdp bcmes two major political parties in both the states sidelining both ysrcp and trs..



BJP's plan in AP is to corner Reddy votes and replace YSRC. Thats why CBI and ED are going after him while his influential leaders are being seduced. Even Kiran Reddy is exploring options. 

Telangana is tough for BJP as its leaders are not good enough there. Someone who can "forcefully" put forward the counter narrative of TRS's "policies". Kishen Reddy is gentle to say the least when Telangana BJP needs its own "Akbar"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

jha said:


> BJP's plan in AP is to corner Reddy votes and replace YSRC. Thats why CBI and ED are going after him while his influential leaders are being seduced. Even Kiran Reddy is exploring options.
> 
> Telangana is tough for BJP as its leaders are not good enough there. Someone who can "forcefully" put forward the counter narrative of TRS's "policies". Kishen Reddy is gentle to say the least when Telangana BJP needs its own "Akbar"...



sir ,the problem wth the incomers frm other parties is tat they shft jst fr power , and they dnt stand fr bjp's ideology... tats wat is happening with a.p bjp the people who r coming in to bjp are ex cong mla's , who carry wth them there tainted baggage...

if bjp wants to make a gain in tg then they have to change the state bjp president.. kishan reddy is honest and uncorrupt bt he isn't a mass politician he is too sft , and it would be hard fr the party to survive in a state where oratorshp skills gets u more votes than u r true wrk ( kcr and owaisis are prime examples) .bjp does have a fierce leader in the form of raja singh (mla from goshamala), he is the only person in entire tg , who fiercely charges on the owaisi bro's ... bjp has to project him mre to improve its base in the state..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

itachiii said:


> sir ,the problem wth the incomers frm other parties is tat they shft jst fr power , and they dnt stand fr bjp's ideology... tats wat is happening with a.p bjp the people who r coming in to bjp are ex cong mla's , who carry wth them there tainted baggage...
> 
> if bjp wants to make a gain in tg then they have to change the state bjp president.. kishan reddy is honest and uncorrupt bt he isn't a mass politician he is too sft , and it would be hard fr the party to survive in a state where oratorshp skills gets u more votes than u r true wrk ( kcr and owaisis are prime examples) .bjp does have a fierce leader in the form of raja singh (mla from goshamala), he is the only person in entire tg , who fiercely charges on the owaisi bro's ... bjp has to project him mre to improve its base in the state..



Yes.. Raja Singh is there but he is a Thakur and thats his biggest drawback. Have met him once and was impressed by his belief in "ideology". Back then he was in TDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

jha said:


> Yes.. Raja Singh is there but he is a Thakur and thats his biggest drawback. Have met him once and was impressed by his belief in "ideology". Back then he was in TDP.



sir , hw do u see the growth prospects of bjp in tg ?


----------



## jha

Le bhai... Yeh BJP wale media ko bataye bina toilet bhi nahi jaayenge..

130 TMC MLAs ready to switch: BJP | The Indian Express

@ranjeet , @Soumitra , @Android , @SarthakGanguly , @Marxist 



itachiii said:


> sir , hw do u see the growth prospects of bjp in tg ?



With a good leader Telangana has the potential to become another Haryana for BJP.

Willingness for both Congress and KCR to bend backwards for MIM ( in a state where this party and its followers are relevant in only handful of seats ) can prove to be a huge plus point for BJP. Not to forget the administrative capabilities of KCR. Only Manjhi from Bihar and Mamta from Bengal can rival him in being stupidest CM. If BJP can spend some money and its leaders are willing work hard to create a ground level movement, Haryana can be repeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

jha said:


> Le bhai... Yeh BJP wale media ko bataye bina toilet bhi nahi jaayenge..
> 
> 130 TMC MLAs ready to switch: BJP | The Indian Express
> 
> @ranjeet , @Soumitra , @Android , @SarthakGanguly , @Marxist


Amit Shah the modern day Chanakya using Saam, Daam, Dand Bhed on Mamata


----------



## Marxist

IndoCarib said:


> @Star Wars, @Marxist
> 
> Suresh Gopi and Lalu Alex to Join Kerala BJP?
> 
> ???



They are good actors ,may be they can attract some crowds .....


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Le bhai... Yeh BJP wale media ko bataye bina toilet bhi nahi jaayenge..
> 
> 130 TMC MLAs ready to switch: BJP | The Indian Express


Isn't this few weeks old news? I think I read it somewhere earlier in this thread, still muh band nahi rakh sakte ye log.


----------



## Marxist

*Former Union Minister of State and DMK member Napoleon joins BJP*

Chennai, Dec 21:
Actor, former union minister of state for social justice and senior DMK member D Napoleon today ‎joined BJP in the presence of BJP President Amit Shah.

‎The BJP will lead the NDA alliance in Tamil Nadu to face the 2016 Assembly polls in the State, said party president Amit Shah.

"We will announce the National Democratic Alliance chief minister candidate and go to people for the mandate,"‎he told newspersons.

Former Union Minister of State and DMK member Napoleon joins BJP | Business Line


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546592258833666048What you guys think? kuch concrete hoga ya eye wash hai? 
@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546592258833666048What you guys think? kuch concrete hoga ya eye wash hai?
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt



Punjab needs AFSPA ASAP


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Punjab needs AFSPA ASAP


lol what? nah all they need to do is to cull these drug dealers.


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> lol what? nah all they need to do is to cull these drug dealers.



In my opinion 
Assam,Bengal UP-Bihar belt & Punjab needs AFSPA ASAP


----------



## greatone

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546592258833666048What you guys think? kuch concrete hoga ya eye wash hai?




This guy is the saala of the CM  Kuch nhi hoga


----------



## Ammyy

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546592258833666048What you guys think? kuch concrete hoga ya eye wash hai?
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt




BJP is part of government of Panjab so responsibility lies on them as well, why these idiots want to make Panjab hell??

People of Panjab already seen worse days during khalistan terrorism, if Mamta and mulayam doing anti national activities so same can be said for Badal family as well and sadly BJP is part of all this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546592258833666048What you guys think? kuch concrete hoga ya eye wash hai?
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt




ED already investigated son of Jail minister of Punjab and found his involvement ..........after which Jail minister resigned .

ED is investigating "SYNTHETHIC" drug racket in punjab for some years now ............the only agency which is doing something.

It would be amazing to see ......if Modi asks his Minister Harsimrat ( sister of majthia) to resign

badal sahib ke Ache din aa gaye



greatone said:


> This guy is the saala of the CM  Kuch nhi hoga



and brother of central cabinet minister  ............"Kuch nhi hoga" x2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Ammyy said:


> BJP is part of government of Panjab so responsibility lies on them as well, why these idiots want to make Panjab hell??
> 
> People of Panjab already seen worse days during khalistan terrorism, if Mamta and mulayam doing anti national activities so same can be said for Badal family as well and sadly BJP is part of all this.


yes they are .. but it takes balls to take such elements head on. I hope BJP doesn't shy away from handling such elements within NDA



greatone said:


> This guy is the saala of the CM  Kuch nhi hoga


I thought Deputy CM ka sala hai ... but still a positive move they aren't shying away from Naming him.



Prometheus said:


> ED already investigated son of Jail minister of Punjab and found his involvement ..........after which Jail minister resigned .
> 
> ED is investigating "SYNTHETHIC" drug racket in punjab for some years now ............the only agency which is doing something.
> 
> It would be amazing to see ......if Modi asks his Minister Harsimrat ( sister of majthia) to resign
> 
> badal sahib ke Ache din aa gaye
> 
> 
> 
> and brother of central cabinet minister  ............"Kuch nhi hoga" x2


Lets see how it pans out, although it's a positive step to name the guy openly. what you say?



Echo_419 said:


> In my opinion
> Assam,Bengal UP-Bihar belt & Punjab needs AFSPA ASAP


not true, they need proper governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress Leader Sanjay Singh's Son Joins BJP, Says Will Fight Elections From Amethi if Given Ticket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> yes they are .. but it takes balls to take such elements head on. I hope BJP doesn't shy away from handling such elements within NDA
> 
> 
> I thought Deputy CM ka sala hai ... but still a positive move they aren't shying away from Naming him.
> 
> 
> Lets see how it pans out, although it's a positive step to name the guy openly. what you say?
> 
> 
> not true, they need proper governance.



No the rest of the union needs good governance these states need marshal law ASAP


----------



## Darmashkian

@jha @ranjeet 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/544609388657258496


IndoCarib said:


> Congress Leader Sanjay Singh's Son Joins BJP, Says Will Fight Elections From Amethi if Given Ticket



If I am not wrong, there is some sort of dispute b/w baap & beta.

Anyway this is good for BJP in the long-term.

@jha 


jha said:


> BJP's plan in AP is to corner Reddy votes and replace YSRC. Thats why CBI and ED are going after him while his influential leaders are being seduced. Even Kiran Reddy is exploring options.
> 
> Telangana is tough for BJP as its leaders are not good enough there. Someone who can "forcefully" put forward the counter narrative of TRS's "policies". Kishen Reddy is gentle to say the least when Telangana BJP needs its own "Akbar"...



jha ji, AP is much more tougher compared to Telangana!!
In telangana the BJP atleast has some cadre, in AP it has none.

In AP,BJP is going after leaders who have lost their mass base & credibility(ex-congressmen ) & are corrupt(Botsa Satyanarayana).  [Though it's caste+social outreach is sensible]
If it wants to grow, it has develop a cadre-base & groom new leaders from it's ranks
And those in AP haven't forgotten how BJP & congress divided the state. YSRCP & TDP will rake this up when the time comes.
I can already hear Naidu say how he had to repair the mess created by the national parties in the 2019 Elections.

And when it comes to the ruling opposition:- Unlike incompetent, rabble-rousing KCR, CBN is damn good at his job . Also CBN is known for his shrewd & his political acumen.
And lastly if the rumours about Venkaiah Naidu are true, then there is little chance of BJP growing in AP 



jha said:


> Yes.. Raja Singh is there but he is a Thakur and thats his biggest drawback. Have met him once and was impressed by his belief in "ideology". Back then he was in TDP.


@itachiii 
Revanth Reddy too is doing quite a good job taking on the tughlaq sarkar (in the Assemblly) in the absence of an opposition in the BJP & Congress.
He or Erraballi Dayakar Rao may be the TDP CM Candidate in the 2019 Elections(if the TDP doesn't break apart in Telangana).

@jha The hatred against MIM is largely in the city of Hyderabad & it's surrounding areas which when added up give only 25 seats(including those of MIM).
If BJP/TDP really want to win TG, they HAVE to expand in the rest of TG especially North Telangana(Warangal, Nizamabad, Adilabad, Karimnagar) which is currently a TRS stronghold.....for now.

The hatred against Andhraites & CBN will ensure that TDP won't grow in the North for atleast the next 2 years.
And due to the low morale of the TG-Congress.... only the BJP is in a position to grow.., which it isn't interested in doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

^^^ In AP , BJP will be playing second fiddle to CBN while trying to corner some YSRC votes by inducting local chieftains imo.

Telangana is for BJP to expand in. KCR's sheen is sure to wore off in 2-3 years. BJP should implement Haryana policy and build cadres from ground up in next 5 years. BTW i have heard that KCR is sending feelers to Shah/Jaitley. BJP must not fall for this and oppose TRS inside and outside assembly. Local leaders with hold on their areas should be inducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AugenBlick

Bhai Aaj kal hamari favorite entertainer AAP kya kar rahi hai .... bade dino se kuch entertainment nahi hua ??? kya haal chaal hai Mufflerman ke  abhi fog and thand me bada maja le raha hoga ....... 
BTW any AAPtards active ya lag gaye chande baazi me sab ki sab?

Just found this 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546688518802522112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Secular Commie Keralites turning communal ..... 

In Kerala, 30 Christians Convert. Local VHP Says, 'We Helped'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

kurup said:


> Secular Commie Keralites turning communal .....
> 
> In Kerala, 30 Christians Convert. Local VHP Says, 'We Helped'


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546592258833666048What you guys think? kuch concrete hoga ya eye wash hai?
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt


Nothing gonna happen to him because Punjab Police is also a partner agency in this investigation. Except Captain Amrinder Singh everyone is demanding CBI probe in this matter. Strangely Captain Amrinder Singh is ok with the investigation.
Interesting thing is Majithia is not the only senior Akali politician being interrogated by the ED. Earlier, former minister Swaran Singh Phillaur, his son Damanveer Singh and Kartarpur MLA and Chief Parliamentary Secretary Avinash Chander were also quizzed by the agency. Then Jail Minister Swaran Singh Phillaur had to resign due to pressure from Sukhbir Badal. But in this case Sukhbir Badal has rejected Majithia's resignation demand by other parties. You know "sari khudai ek taraf Joru ka bhai ek taraf".


Echo_419 said:


> Punjab needs AFSPA ASAP


Good one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

jha said:


> ^^^ In AP , BJP will be playing second fiddle to CBN while trying to corner some YSRC votes by inducting local chieftains imo.
> 
> Telangana is for BJP to expand in. KCR's sheen is sure to wore off in 2-3 years. BJP should implement Haryana policy and build cadres from ground up in next 5 years. BTW* i have heard that KCR is sending feelers to Shah/Jaitley*. BJP must not fall for this and oppose TRS inside and outside assembly. Local leaders with hold on their areas should be inducted.


Yep it's true. KCR is doing everything he can to make sure he can become part of the NDA govt. a the centre.

If he gets in... the BJP can say Bye-bye to AP.


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Nothing gonna happen to him because Punjab Police is also a partner agency in this investigation. Except Captain Amrinder Singh everyone is demanding CBI probe in this matter. Strangely Captain Amrinder Singh is ok with the investigation.
> Interesting thing is Majithia is not the only senior Akali politician being interrogated by the ED. Earlier, former minister Swaran Singh Phillaur, his son Damanveer Singh and Kartarpur MLA and Chief Parliamentary Secretary Avinash Chander were also quizzed by the agency. Then Jail Minister Swaran Singh Phillaur had to resign due to pressure from Sukhbir Badal. But in this case Sukhbir Badal has rejected Majithia's resignation demand by other parties. You know "sari khudai ek taraf Joru ka bhai ek taraf".
> 
> Good one




The drug problem is far to serious for only Police to contain


----------



## TejasMk3

Stupid news traders.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Just heard Mamta herself has been named in Sharada scam beneficiaries .



TejasMk3 said:


> Stupid news traders.




The desperation in media is actually entertaining ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> The drug problem is far to serious for only Police to contain


Unfortunately Punjab Police is also both culprit & victim of this menace. A good amount of police personal are drug addicts in Punjab. 
Punjab Police's Internal War on Drugs
On the other hand some high ranking police officers are also involved in this highly profitable business. It is common saying in Punjab that Thanas are run by Akali leaders not by SHO's. Police is working under total control of political parties.
Here is an interview of ex DGP of Punjab Police :
All parties get money for shielding drug lords: Shashikant - The Times of India


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

BJP divided on Majithia’s ouster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP divided on Majithia’s ouster




and BJPtards will wonder why ??? drug money in BJP Punjab's pocket


----------



## Prometheus

All BJP candidates except 1 lose deposit in Srinagar" ........looks like Modi wave dont work in chilly areas .............BJP should postpone Delhi elections till summer sets in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> All BJP candidates except 1 lose deposit in Srinagar" ........looks like Modi wave dont work in chilly areas .............BJP should postpone Delhi elections till summer sets in


take it easy mufflerman, I didn't heard kejri coughing this time around looks like he is getting good dose of cough syrup from Punjab. 
Waise Valley result was a let down, I thought BJP would win few seats but was disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> take it easy mufflerman, I didn't heard kejri coughing this time around looks like he is getting good dose of cough syrup from Punjab.
> Waise Valley result was a let down, I thought BJP would win few seats but was disappointed.


 

In J&K, the overall perfomance of BJP is very good. Winning 25 seats is next only to PDP. Compared to just 11 seats in 2008, 25 is exceptionally good. For those who question 'where is Modi wave', it is right under your nose !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> In J&K, the overall perfomance of BJP is very good. Winning 25 seats is next only to PDP


True, but almost all the seats are from Jammu I was hoping BJP might make some dent in the valley too, but lets wait for the next elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> True, but almost all the seats are from Jammu I was hoping BJP might make some dent in the valley too, but lets wait for the next elections.


 
Congress mukth bharat, and AAP mukht Delhi will be a reality soon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

ranjeet said:


> True, but almost all the seats are from Jammu I was hoping BJP might make some dent in the valley too, but lets wait for the next elections.


how come BJP lost almost all Ladakh seats. are Buddhist also enamored by secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

gslv said:


> how come BJP lost almost all Ladakh seats. do Buddhist also enamored by secularism.


even in LS election BJP candidate won the seat by mere 3 or 4 votes. It's maybe due to lack of proper leadership on the ground there. Modi wave was meant to be an add on to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

gslv said:


> how come BJP lost almost all Ladakh seats. do Buddhist also enamored by secularism.



Wrong candidates. Same happened in both states today. In South Jharkhand, many candidates were ex-JMM. Many supporters voted for their previous symbols.

However Anti-Defection law does not apply in J&K.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Despite BJP's triumph in all the state elections since the big one, why is it all the media & analysts trying to portray BJP as the one which lost out in this election? When early trends were reluctant to give an outright win to BJP in Jharkhand, everyone was hammering BJP for not meeting the halfway mark. Now that it is taken care off, next question is.. why it isn't a landslide? Despite BJP's best performance in J & K... what happened to mission 44? It's funny.. no one is asking as to how Congress is losing states after states to BJP! Oh well.. a classic quote comes to my mind.. Kutte bhonke hazaar, hati chale bazaar!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Despite BJP's triumph in all the state elections since the big one, why is it all the media & analysts trying to portray BJP as the one which lost out in this election? When early trends were reluctant to give an outright win to BJP in Jharkhand, everyone was hammering BJP for not meeting the halfway mark. Now that is taken care off, next question is.. why it isn't a landslide? Despite BJP's best performance in J & K... what happened to mission 44? It's funny.. no one is asking as to how Congress is losing states after states to BJP! Oh well.. a classic quote comes to my mind.. Kutte bhonke hazaar, hati chale bazaar!


Ravi Shankar Prasad took on few of the panelists and anchors head on and rubbed their noses in dirt, Sardesai, kumar Ketkar and Pawan Verma were at the receiving end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Ravi Shankar Prasad took on few of the panelists and anchors head on and rubbed their noses in dirt, Sardesai, kumar Ketkar and Pawan Verma were at the receiving end.


saw the one with Kumar ketkar at timesnow.. & ketkar asked for it. That guy has his head so far up gandhis' backside, he can't even see what the political reality outside. I saw him demanding Amit Shah's resignation in one of the channels this morning. His justification was that BJP demands Pappu's resignation whenever Congress loses.. & Amit Shah failed to meet his mission 44, so he should resign

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> saw the one with Kumar ketkar at timesnow.. & ketkar asked for it. That guy has his head so far up gandhis' backside, he can't even see what the political reality outside. I saw him demanding Amit Shah's resignation in one of the channels this morning. His justification was that BJP demands Pappu's resignation whenever Congress loses.. & Amit Shah failed to meet his mission 44, so he should resign


Here is the one with sardesai. Ravi Shankar shut him up with a tight slap.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547386501634338817

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Here is the one with sardesai. Ravi Shankar shut him up with a tight slap.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547386501634338817


hahaha.. that was a proper slap! but Rajdeep will still remain shameless...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha.. that was a proper slap! but Rajdeep will still remain shameless...


ghar gharhasti bhi chalani hai agle ko .. not his fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Ravi Shankar Prasad took on few of the panelists and anchors head on and rubbed their noses in dirt, Sardesai, kumar Ketkar and Pawan Verma were at the receiving end.



Koi link hai iska..? I missed it.

Modi has asked his ministers to not play defensive. Ravishankar Prasad started it today. Pretty soon others will follow.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> take it easy mufflerman, I didn't heard kejri coughing this time around looks like he is getting good dose of cough syrup from Punjab.
> Waise Valley result was a let down, I thought BJP would win few seats but was disappointed.




no seat in valley is understandable ........why no seat in ladakh ???? looks like even budhist feel the pinch from nonsense talked by BJP leaders



IndoCarib said:


> In J&K, the overall perfomance of BJP is very good. Winning 25 seats is next only to PDP. Compared to just 11 seats in 2008, 25 is exceptionally good. For those who question 'where is Modi wave', it is right under your nose !




last time during LS election , Mr. JHA here told me that Feku wave will make Arun Jaitley win from Punjab ..........

Its funny how every other Bhakt keeps on promoting Modi Wave  ...............where is feku wave ??? cant even make Jaitley win 
now stop doing propaganda for Modi .............look Mr. Jha has even added me to his ignore list .........but still try to show that he is expert in politics ....like many other Bhakts


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Koi link hai iska..? I missed it.
> 
> Modi has asked his ministers to not play defensive. Ravishankar Prasad started it today. Pretty soon others will follow.


it was on times now newshour unfortunately they upload their videos a day later, Never saw Him that angry ever.



Prometheus said:


> no seat in valley is understandable ........why no seat in ladakh ???? looks like even budhist feel the pinch from nonsense talked by BJP leaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last time during LS election , Mr. JHA here told me that Feku wave will make Arun Jaitley win from Punjab ..........
> 
> Its funny how every other Bhakt keeps on promoting Modi Wave  ...............where is feku wave ??? cant even make Jaitley win
> now stop doing propaganda for Modi .............look Mr. Jha has even added me to his ignore list .........but still try to show that he is expert in politics ....like many other Bhakts


Why AAP is fighting elections silently?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

gslv said:


> how come BJP lost almost all Ladakh seats. are Buddhist also enamored by secularism.




few more statements by BJP leaders ...............even Sikhs will start looking towards other way



ranjeet said:


> it was on times now newshour unfortunately they upload their videos a day later, Never saw Him that angry ever.
> 
> 
> Why AAP is fighting elections silently?




dont know ............I am Akali ......ask me about Akali Stuff


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> few more statements by BJP leaders ...............even Sikhs will start looking towards other way
> dont know ............I am Akali ......ask me about Akali Stuff


lol, yeah sure you are. Anyway I saw the debate about Majithiya on times now. I now understand from where Mr. Phulka comes from, sounds real genuine. He indulged in no Political BS and wanted help from all to tackle drugs problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Koi link hai iska..? I missed it.
> 
> Modi has asked his ministers to not play defensive. Ravishankar Prasad started it today. Pretty soon others will follow.




Mr Jha has become expert on BJP ministers now ....just like expert on Punjab politics .

lets combine both things..

Is Harsimrat Badal ( cabinet minister of Modi Govt) going to resign as his brother (Cabinet Minister in Punjab) ...is gonna get investigated for drug racket ??

expert bhai ....apni insight batao 



ranjeet said:


> lol, yeah sure you are. Anyway I saw the debate about Majithiya on times now. I now understand from where Mr. Phulka comes from, sounds real genuine. He indulged in no Political BS and wanted help from all to tackle drugs problem.




how dare u appreciate a AAP leader ................didnt u read comments of Bhakts here ...........All AAP leaders who are sikhs are Khalistani

joke apart .........That guy is fighting cases of 84 genocide free of cost from past 30 yrs .....and never lost faith in Indian system even facing many set backs and abuses by Indian Govt.................this guy deserves national recognition ....for his faith in Indian Union even after all that happened to him...........but what he gets ??? Abuses by Blind Bhakts


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> how dare u appreciate a AAP leader ................didnt u read comments of Bhakts here ...........All AAP leaders who are sikhs are Khalistani
> 
> joke apart .........That guy is fighting cases of 84 genocide free of cost from past 30 yrs .....and never lost faith in Indian system even facing many set backs and abuses by Indian Govt.................this guy deserves national recognition ....for his faith in Indian Union even after all that happened to him...........but what he gets ??? Abuses by Blind Bhakts


Well it's a shame but then Arvind Kejriwal does generate lot of hate from BJP fans. So anyone associated with him must be discredited. Other than that I agree he is passionate and tirelessly fighting for justice. He surely does deserve recognition.


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Get ready to hear about another clean chit....





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

*Hotheads derailing govt agenda: India Inc*
Sidhartha & Pankaj Doval, TNN | Dec 24, 2014, 01.13AM IST
NEW DELHI: Corporate India had been complaining in private about Sangh hotheads derailing the development agenda, but on Tuesday it decided to speak up. 

The new FICCI president, Jyotsna Suri, minced no words. "It (recent statements of hotheads) is certainly diluting the focus and it is uncalled for. It is detrimental to the (development) agenda... The government should do some straightening out. It's definitely diverting (focus). It is an irritant," she told TOI. 

Recent statements such as minister Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti's 'Ramzaade-haramzaade' tirade, HRD ministry creating a controversy over Christmas holiday and VHP and RSS leaders' stridency on religious conversions, have only helped the Opposition to hold up Parliament and prevent the passage of several key Bills. "Look at the headlines, they are about conversions, not development," said a honcho.
Assocham president Rana Kapoor felt there was no time to brook delays in carrying out key reforms measures. "Irrespective of these right-wing distractions, government should firmly demonstrate its economic development agenda by ensuring that bills on GST, insurance and coal are passed by ordinance or by the combined strength of both Houses. This will give confidence and conviction to its economic policies," he said. 





Another industry group, CII, too pushed for reforms. "The nation loses out if the Parliament doesn't function. Some people may have thought that with the BJP coming to power, they can push their agenda. But the government's focus is very clear. From PM downwards, everyone is trying to push the development agenda. We are happy that the government is looking at other options such as an ordinance to push through some decisions," said CII president Ajay Shriram. 

There was also a sense of deja vu for some business leaders as the UPA also had failed to pass several bills as the BJP had acted the spoiler. "The events in the Rajya Sabha over the past fortnight have left me disappointed. I am filled with a sense of deja vu because this has happened many times before... The winter session was a godsend (opportunity) to push through legislation that would have shown that India finally means business. Instead, it turned out to be a wasted opportunity. Now, we have to prove ourselves afresh. As I have said before, with great power, comes great responsibility," said Hero MotoCorp vice-chairman & MD Pawan Munjal. 

HDFC chairman Deepak Parekh suggested that political parties should bridge their differences and help push the reforms strategy. "We want a democracy and not a dysfunctional democracy. It hurts the nation and the people. The government has demonstrated its commitment to the development agenda in the way the FM worked overtime on GST and a series of steps on FDI, where rules have been eased for defence and construction," he said. 

"The 'ghar wapsi' agenda of any section of the society will create a huge dent in the government's growth agenda... Who will invest in a country where a law-and-order situation may arise over a period of time?" asked Assocham secretary-general DS Rawat. 

Hotheads derailing govt agenda: India Inc - The Times of India


----------



## Krate M

1 tenure of rajyasabha and JK assembly should be brought back to 5 year, 6year tenure is a relic from emergency time.
2 tenure of rajyasabha member be tied with the existence of state assembly. It defeats the purpose that a new assembly come to power but is represented by old assembly elected leaders in rajyasabha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Modi summons 23 BJP MPs for failing their Delhi election duty*
The parliamentarians were among the 258 identified to address public meetings in the capital.






Photo Credit: Prakash Singh/AFP

Prime Minister Narendra Modi has cracked the whip on a section of Bharatiya Janata Party MPs who disregarded the party’s edict to campaign for the upcoming Assembly election in Delhi.

At the BJP parliamentary party meeting on Tuesday, Modi asked 23 party MPs who erred in their duties, including seven ministers, to meet him individually, according to a senior party leader who was present in the meeting. Though the identity of the BJP MPs and ministers summoned by Modi could not be ascertained, sources in the party said they are in for a dressing-down from the prime minister.

Sensing a serious challenge from the Aam Aadmi Party and to ensure micro-management of the BJP’s campaign, the saffron party’s national leadership has been trying hard to marshal together all its resources for the crucial Delhi elections.

*Preparing ground for Modi*

In early November, the BJP identified 258 MPs for campaign duty and asked each to address at least three public meetings in the capital over the next two months. It hoped this would inspire people from different parts of the country who live in Delhi to vote for the saffron party.

“These MPs were instructed to stay in Delhi and address public meetings,” said the BJP leader. “Meanwhile, the party’s state unit was directed to decide the venues in such a manner that these MPs could strike a chord with the people they were to address.”

The MPs were instructed to trumpet the “achievements” of the Modi government in public meetings till the end of December, setting the stage for Modi to join the campaign at a later stage.

*Electoral plans disturbed*

Out of the 258 MPs, a total of 200 addressed public meetings, while 35 MPs were exempted because they were involved in the campaigning in Jharkhand and Jammu and Kashmir.

“The remaining 23 MPs, seven of whom are ministers, cancelled their meetings at the last moment despite giving appointment to the Delhi state unit,” said the BJP leader.

According to sources in BJP’s Delhi unit, the state party leadership had complained to Modi, saying that the cancellation of the public meetings by these MPs, after all the arrangements had been made, considerably hurt the party’s electoral preparations.

“The prime minister broached the issue during the BJP’s parliamentary party meeting, but refrained from saying much except asking the errant MPs to meet him personally one by one,” the BJP leader said.
_We welcome your comments at letters@scroll.in._

Scroll.in - News. Politics. Culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

5 independent and 5 elected congress MLA in J & K ready to join BJP ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

*Lok Sabha worked for 98% of winter session, Rajya Sabha barely 59%*
Himanshi Dhawan,TNN | Dec 24, 2014, 03.42 AM IST

AWinter Session|Rajya Sabha|Lok Sabha






The most productive winter session so far was in 2004 when the government worked 101% of the scheduled time.


NEW DELHI: The winter session of the 2014 Lok Sabha — that worked for 98% of its scheduled time -- has become the second most productive session in a decade. The most productive winter session so far was in 2004 when the government worked 101% of the scheduled time. In sharp contrast, the Rajya Sabha worked for 59% of the time. In 15 of the 22 days, less than three minutes were spent in responding to members' questions.

BJP's strong majority in Lok Sabha has meant smooth sailing for the party but its low numbers in Rajya Sabha have led to a near impasse in the last two weeks of the session.

According to data analysed by PRS Legislative Research, Lok Sabha spent 44% of its productive time on discussing various issues, 35% on legislation and 14% on answering questions. Rajya Sabha decided to extend its sitting time by an hour ever day to provide more time to MPs to raise matters in the House. However, Rajya Sabha worked for only 59% of its scheduled time. Of this 34% was spent on discussing issues, 33% on legislation and a low 8% on answering questions.

The Question Hour was a study in contrasts as well. In the Lower House 23% of scheduled questions were answered orally. This is amongst the highest percentage of questions during a session since 2004. In RS to ensure smooth functioning of Question Hour, the time was moved from 11 to 12 noon. However, only 12% of the scheduled questions were answered orally in RS. Question Hour in RS lasted for less than 3 minutes each day for 15 of the 22 days. About 100 questions were answered orally in LS as compared to 44 in RS.






LS did not disappoint when it came to handling legislative business either. Both Houses passed 11 bills in this session. These included three bills related to higher education and two addressing labour laws. About 15 bills were introduced during the session of which 11 were passed in Lok Sabha without being referred to a standing committee for detailed examination. Two of the 11 bills passed in Lok Sabha i.e. Repealing and Amending Bill, 2014 and Payment and Settlement Systems Bill, 2014 were referred to Select Committees of Rajya Sabha on the last day of the session. Bills introduced during the session relate to citizenship, goods and services tax, electricity, anti-hijacking, Lokpal and Lokayukta laws.

Speaking at the end of the session Speaker Sumitra Mahajan thanked opposition parties for the smooth functioning of the House.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Cabinet GIVE NOD TO INSURANCE BILL THROUGH ORDINANCE ALSO TO COAL BILL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> 5 independent and 5 elected congress MLA in J & K ready to join BJP ...


Hahaha...anti defection law doesn't apply in J & K..BJP can easily emerge as single largest party & form a minority govt without anyone's support!


----------



## Juggernautjatt

People blame AAP for supporting Khalistanis but in Punjab BJP is supporting both Khalistanis & druglords.

No-confidence motion moved by Congress defeated, Valtoha’s ‘terror links’ leaves Badal regime red-faced - Hindustan Times


----------



## Prometheus

The_Showstopper said:


>




hahahahaha................ @jha ....ur expert views on this???

BJP "Facepalm" party .................here another blunder by them in Punjab 

BJP flouts norms, runs membership drive in Hoshiarpur Civil Hospital

@ranjeet ....this one for u ...........sab mile huye hain jee 

Flip-flop on Majithia has BJP on back foot

all Hail BJP ....which shields druglords

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> hahahahaha................ @jha ....ur expert views on this???
> 
> BJP "Facepalm" party .................here another blunder by them in Punjab
> 
> BJP flouts norms, runs membership drive in Hoshiarpur Civil Hospital
> 
> @ranjeet ....this one for u ...........sab mile huye hain jee
> 
> Flip-flop on Majithia has BJP on back foot
> 
> all Hail BJP ....which shields druglords


All I can hope for it BJP takes a firm stand against drug problem as soon as possible even if it means breaking ties with Akali.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> All I can hope for it BJP takes a firm stand against drug problem as soon as possible even if it means breaking ties with Akali.




half of Punjab BJP might end up in jail.............lol .....do u think only akalis are gaining from drug trade???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> half of Punjab BJP might end up in jail.............lol .....do u think only akalis are gaining from drug trade???


Well it's a tough ask but lets see if they can walk the talk, especially after Modi talked about drugs in his radio address.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

*No MOUs and/or agreements were signed in Indian PM's US trip. It was officially just a huge circus!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> 5 independent and 5 elected congress MLA in J & K ready to join BJP ...



This should be interesting. Few MLAs from NC might jump ship as well.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Well it's a tough ask but lets see if they can walk the talk, especially after Modi talked about drugs in his radio address.




can u ask @jha to remove me from his ignore list ................i want to troll him for being expert on Punjab politics



jha said:


> This should be interesting. Few MLAs from NC might jump ship as well.




how is ur Jaitley doing ??? what was his winning margin ???


----------



## Jason bourne

Assam massacre: Centre orders all-out operations against NDFB militants
Assam massacre: Centre orders all-out operations against NDFB militants | Zee News"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Though inadvertently, but DD news tweets this pic with a rather apt description.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

The_Showstopper said:


>




BJP is a Facepalm party ...................what can be expected from them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Prometheus said:


> BJP is a Facepalm party ...................what can be expected from them


BJP is a political party. You'd be foolish if you didn't expect this out of them.
I'm surprised that you can be so anti-BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## drnash

Prometheus said:


> BJP is a Facepalm party ...................what can be expected from them



1) BJP had appealed to the people of Kashmir to reject dynastic politics. And the people of the valley didn't. The verdict is out and the voter is the boss. The parties need to accept the voters' verdict and try to form a stable government. More than any state in the country, J&K needs a stable, democratically elected government.

2) Amit Shah never gave any public statement in the run up to the elections in the lines of "kisi ka samarthan nahi denge aur nahin lenge, bacchon ki kasam" like your Yugpurush, His Holiness Sri Sri Khujliwal.

Dont let your blind devotion for "M/s Khujliwal & Co" make u lose ur rationale and push u into a world of delusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Before this becomes an issue.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547925535506984960


----------



## Ammyy

Prometheus said:


> BJP is a Facepalm party ...................what can be expected from them



So BJP is simply repeating what Khujliwal did in Delhi when he made government with congress support??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drnash

Ammyy said:


> So BJP is simply repeating what Khujliwal did in Delhi when he made government with congress support??



Nope. For the following reasons.
1) Kejriwal's one-point agenda in the run up to the Delhi elections was "Congress/Sheila Dixit is corrupt"

2) The single act which exposed Saint Khujliwal was, when he realised that there is an outside chance of him becoming the PM, he immediately jumped at the opportunity rather than staying and serving people of Delhi.

3) Worse, when his newfound love interest, Ms. Varanasi kicked him off, he shamelessly came back to his wife Mrs Delhi and acts as if he is as sincere as Lord Ramchandra.

4) Though Delhi needs a democratically elected Govt, Delhi is not a border state, nor it has armed insurgency and separatists threat. J&K needs a democratically elected, stable Government much more than Delhi. President's rule in J&K can not happen, AFAIK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

drnash said:


> 1) BJP had appealed to the people of Kashmir to reject dynastic politics. And the people of the valley didn't. The verdict is out and the voter is the boss. The parties need to accept the voters' verdict and try to form a stable government. More than any state in the country, J&K needs a stable, democratically elected government.
> 
> 2) Amit Shah never gave any public statement in the run up to the elections in the lines of "kisi ka samarthan nahi denge aur nahin lenge, bacchon ki kasam" like your Yugpurush, His Holiness Sri Sri Khujliwal.
> 
> Dont let your blind devotion for "M/s Khujliwal & Co" make u lose ur rationale and push u into a world of delusions.




100% agree


----------



## Prometheus

drnash said:


> 1) BJP had appealed to the people of Kashmir to reject dynastic politics. And the people of the valley didn't. The verdict is out and the voter is the boss. The parties need to accept the voters' verdict and try to form a stable government. More than any state in the country, J&K needs a stable, democratically elected government.
> 
> 2) Amit Shah never gave any public statement in the run up to the elections in the lines of "kisi ka samarthan nahi denge aur nahin lenge, bacchon ki kasam" like your Yugpurush, His Holiness Sri Sri Khujliwal.
> 
> Dont let your blind devotion for "M/s Khujliwal & Co" make u lose ur rationale and push u into a world of delusions.




oh these BJPtards are so confused and cute..............i love these Bhakts..............they will label any one as AAP supporter and anti-national if he says a word against Lord Feku

We will bring Black money in 150 days ..................enough said 

(full insult intended to Blind Bhakts)



indiatester said:


> BJP is a political party. You'd be foolish if you didn't expect this out of them.
> I'm surprised that you can be so anti-BJP




Party with a Differance ...............how many suitcase will be dilerverd to MLA this time 



drnash said:


> Nope. For the following reasons.
> 1) Kejriwal's one-point agenda in the run up to the Delhi elections was "Congress/Sheila Dixit is corrupt"
> 
> 2) The single act which exposed Saint Khujliwal was, when he realised that there is an outside chance of him becoming the PM, he immediately jumped at the opportunity rather than staying and serving people of Delhi.
> 
> 3) Worse, when his newfound love interest, Ms. Varanasi kicked him off, he shamelessly came back to his wife Mrs Delhi and acts as if he is as sincere as Lord Ramchandra.
> 
> 4) Though Delhi needs a democratically elected Govt, Delhi is not a border state, nor it has armed insurgency and separatists threat. J&K needs a democratically elected, stable Government much more than Delhi. President's rule in J&K can not happen, AFAIK.




Bhakt at defense for his Lord Feku ...........lage raho ....bolo namo namo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drnash

Prometheus said:


> oh these BJPtards are so confused and cute..............i love these Bhakts..............they will label any one as AAP supporter and anti-national if he says a word against Lord Feku
> 
> We will bring Black money in 150 days ..................enough said
> 
> (full insult intended to Blind Bhakts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party with a Differance ...............how many suitcase will be dilerverd to MLA this time



Live in ur own world with ur item girl leader Khujli, you deluded moron! Good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Ammyy said:


> So BJP is simply repeating what Khujliwal did in Delhi when he made government with congress support??




hhhmmmm.....did Khujliwal exchanged suit cases and did horse trading??? ....thats trade mark job of BJP 'the facepalm' party



drnash said:


> Live in ur own world with ur item girl, you deluded moron! Good luck!


post reported for being a blind bhkat

I am a akali ................why u Bhakts of Feku assume I am a AAP supporter???

lolwa ...............these bhakts i tell


----------



## indiatester

Prometheus said:


> Party with a Differance ...............how many suitcase will be dilerverd to MLA this time


Who knows how much will be paid. Obviously it will be recorded and it will come out during some other elections.

No party must be blindly believed and followed.

Similarly no party must be hated completely. In the interest of India, we must encourage good in all each and every party as long as it is in the interest of India.

When you doggedly complain against one party, you are only peddling hatred amongst ourselves. Assume Congress or AAP (or Akali whatever be your party) is in power and everyone else was constantly complaining constantly no matter what was done wrt governance, would you like it?

Criticism is needed and must be done when appropriate. Acknowledgement of good deeds done is also necessary if you want our people to progress.

Constant criticism is only toxic. Please don't become one.


----------



## jha

Omar Abdullah meets Amit Shah ... hmmm... I would prefer a BJP-PDP alliance as it will represent both Jammu's and Kashmir's mandate. Options should be explored to break Congress and NC's MLAs when BJP-PDP government is in power.


----------



## anonymus

gslv said:


> how come BJP lost almost all Ladakh seats. are Buddhist also enamored by secularism.




It is a myth that Ladakh is Buddhist majority. It is not. It historically use to be. but Buddhists have been outbred by muslims in this constituency.

Of four assembly seats there is a muslim majority on 3 and on 1 there is Buddhist majority. If you see history of Ladakh Lok Sabha seat, it has been Buddhist seat till 1996 and from then on it has been a Muslim seat barring two elections, In both of which a Buddhist won due to division of votes between two muslim candidates. This time BJP won by just 36 votes getting 31,111 votes against 31075 of Ghulam Raza, and 28234 against Syed Mohd Kazmi.26402 were with INC and 1207 were NOTA.

If we add BJP,NOTA and Congress votes, it is equal to 58720 while of two Muslim candidates is 59309.



jha said:


> Omar Abdullah meets Amit Shah ... hmmm... I would prefer a BJP-PDP alliance as it will represent both Jammu's and Kashmir's mandate. Options should be explored to break Congress and NC's MLAs when BJP-PDP government is in power.




I don't think anyone from PDP or BJP would break. It would be equivalent to committing Political Suicide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Omar Abdullah meets Amit Shah ... hmmm... I would prefer a BJP-PDP alliance as it will represent both Jammu's and Kashmir's mandate. Options should be explored to break Congress and NC's MLAs when BJP-PDP government is in power.




u mean give those mla suitcases and do their vikas???


----------



## drnash

Prometheus said:


> u mean give those mla suitcases and do their vikas???


Yeah, just like those 8 Congress MLAs in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Watch from 21 min. mark  Ravi Shankar Prasad taking apart the so called "intellectual" and "independent" journalist...... the all so sickular Kumar Ketkar.

@ranjeet @Sidak @Ammyy @Marxist @jha @indiatester @Jason bourne @anonymus @Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

Tridibans said:


> Watch from 21 min. mark  Ravi Shankar Prasad taking apart the so called "intellectual" and "independent" journalist...... the all so sickular Kumar Ketkar.



Hehehe.. Nice... Kumar Ketkar did not say a word in response. This is the way to go.

BTW RS Prasad also had a similar fight with Karan Thapar. Could you please find that video.



anonymus said:


> I
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone from PDP or BJP would break. It would be equivalent to committing Political Suicide.



No.. I was talking about breaking MLAs from Congress and NC. Some will be very ready to jump ship or, form a new party due to "disenchantment " with "uninspiring" party leadership. 

A CM from Jammu will have great ramification on J&K. Will send a strong message to "interested" entities.


----------



## Prometheus

indiatester said:


> Who knows how much will be paid. Obviously it will be recorded and it will come out during some other elections.
> 
> No party must be blindly believed and followed.
> 
> Similarly no party must be hated completely. In the interest of India, we must encourage good in all each and every party as long as it is in the interest of India.
> 
> When you doggedly complain against one party, you are only peddling hatred amongst ourselves. Assume Congress or AAP (or Akali whatever be your party) is in power and everyone else was constantly complaining constantly no matter what was done wrt governance, would you like it?
> 
> Criticism is needed and must be done when appropriate. Acknowledgement of good deeds done is also necessary if you want our people to progress.
> 
> Constant criticism is only toxic. Please don't become one.




fair enough mate ..............I hope u would said similar stuff to blind idiotic Bhakts here who continously abused me ...........now i started trolling them ..........they are geting pissed and even putting me on ignore list like the biggest expert here @jha did

Did u know this expert asked me to stfu because uske Jaitley ne amritsar se seat nikal le hai  .....and after the result I asked this expert on Punjab politics what was the winning marging of Jaitley 
I deserve to have such a fun .........am i not???



jha said:


> Hehehe.. Nice... Kumar Ketkar did not say a word in response. This is the way to go.
> 
> BTW RS Prasad also had a similar fight with Karan Thapar. Could you please find that video.
> 
> 
> 
> No.. I was talking about breaking MLAs from Congress and NC. Some will be very ready to jump ship or, form a new party due to "disenchantment " with "uninspiring" party leadership.
> 
> A CM from Jammu will have great ramification on J&K. Will send a strong message to "interested" entities.




how is Mr.Jaitley doing these days???...............after winning from Amritsar , he never did thank you round of his constituency .........thats not good



Tridibans said:


> Watch from 21 min. mark  Ravi Shankar Prasad taking apart the so called "intellectual" and "independent" journalist...... the all so sickular Kumar Ketkar.
> 
> @ranjeet @Sidak @Ammyy @Marxist @jha @indiatester @Jason bourne @anonymus @Nair saab




Ravi Shankar Parsad ask ur resignation for posting his video here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Prometheus said:


> fair enough mate ..............I hope u would said similar stuff to blind idiotic Bhakts here who continously abused me ...........now i started trolling them ..........they are geting pissed and even putting me on ignore list like the biggest expert here @jha did
> 
> Did u know this expert asked me to stfu because uske Jaitley ne amritsar se seat nikal le hai  .....and after the result I asked this expert on Punjab politics what was the winning marging of Jaitley
> I deserve to have such a fun .........am i not???


By the looks of it, Punjab politics is f*cked by the likes of Akalis, BJP and to some extent by Congress too.
But let us be reasonable in criticism. Thats all I request of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/548131471869763584
Hmmm...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

hehehe...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/548158279369490432


----------



## Prometheus

indiatester said:


> By the looks of it, Punjab politics is f*cked by the likes of Akalis, BJP and to some extent by Congress too.
> But let us be reasonable in criticism. Thats all I request of you.




tell that to blind bhakts .............if go trough this thread ..you will die of laughter because of bhakts and "EXPERTISE" in politics


----------



## jha

Rajasthan govt’s gift to Atal Bihari Vajpayee: All Rajiv Gandhi schemes to be named after him, Congress fumes | The Indian Express

Hehehe.. Her differences with Modi aside, She is doing a good job in some areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> fair enough mate ..............I hope u would said similar stuff to blind idiotic Bhakts here who continously abused me ...........now i started trolling them ..........they are geting pissed and even putting me on ignore list like the biggest expert here @jha did
> 
> Did u know this expert asked me to stfu because uske Jaitley ne amritsar se seat nikal le hai  .....and after the result I asked this expert on Punjab politics what was the winning marging of Jaitley
> I deserve to have such a fun .........am i not???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is Mr.Jaitley doing these days???...............after winning from Amritsar , he never did thank you round of his constituency .........thats not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ravi Shankar Parsad ask ur resignation for posting his video here*




LOL man that was a killler


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Prometheus

The_Showstopper said:


>



BJP is a party crony politicians .........a typical facepalm party...............u never know when they are gonna make a U-turn and eat their own words.

PM modi said many harsh things about PDP and NC .............said many things about dynasty politics of JK ................now they might be trying to make govt. by their support .

even when their people lost deposits in valley region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Well... Outrage over Conversion/Gharwapasi was never a good idea. But the usual suspects will do anything to target Modi ..

Bihar Chief Minister Orders Probe into Alleged Conversion -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Well... Outrage over Conversion/Gharwapasi was never a good idea. But the usual suspects will do anything to target Modi ..
> 
> Bihar Chief Minister Orders Probe into Alleged Conversion -The New Indian Express


what is there to probe when the whole conversion thing is not against the law? then again... Nitish's proxy needs to show loyalty towards his bone,

Meanwhile in Rajasthan...
Rajasthan government to rename all Rajiv Gandhi schemes after Vajpayee as birthday gift | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Kahan hai Modi wave..? 








JanjaWeed said:


> what is there to probe when the whole conversion thing is not against the law? then again... Nitish's proxy needs to show loyalty towards his bone,
> 
> Meanwhile in Rajasthan...
> Rajasthan government to rename all Rajiv Gandhi schemes after Vajpayee as birthday gift | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



In this case, some dalits have converted to Christianity and it seems some money has changed hands. This directive by Manjhi may very well be another attempt to needle Nitish.

In UP BTW, Yadav mahasabha is angry with Mulayam and is working with Saffron outfits for "Gharwapasi"..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Screambowl

JanjaWeed said:


> what is there to probe when the whole conversion thing is not against the law? then again... Nitish's proxy needs to show loyalty towards his bone,
> 
> Meanwhile in Rajasthan...
> Rajasthan government to rename all Rajiv Gandhi schemes after Vajpayee as birthday gift | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



the Indian constitution allows conversion, those who are trying to be masters must learn that. There is no forced conversions, there is no FIR filed.


----------



## anonymus

jha said:


> In this case, some dalits have converted to Christianity and it seems some money has changed hands. This directive by Manjhi may very well be another attempt to needle Nitish.



Converts are from his community. He may also be looking at votebank considerations. 




jha said:


> In UP BTW, Yadav mahasabha is angry with Mulayam and is working with Saffron outfits for "Gharwapasi"..




?????

Why?

And since when Mulayam is working with RSS+ ?


----------



## jha

anonymus said:


> Converts are from his community. He may also be looking at votebank considerations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Why?
> 
> And since when Mulayam is working with RSS+ ?



Mulayam is not working with RSS+ ... Yadav Mahasabha is working with them. Few Yadavs were found to be converted and when Yadav Mahasabha heard of this, they decided to do the gharwapasi for those Yadavs and joined Bajrang Dal to find out about others who might have converted. Mulayam's stance is well known and thats why Yadavs are angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> In this case, some dalits have converted to Christianity and it seems some money has changed hands. This directive by Manjhi may very well be another attempt to needle Nitish.


haha... Manjhi making most of his luck. He knows.. this is the only term ever he is going to enjoy as CM. Not going to be back again even if JDU, RJD & Congis manage to gain enough seats in next Bihar assembly election!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Screambowl said:


> the Indian constitution allows conversion, those who are trying to be masters must learn that. There is no forced conversions, there is no FIR filed.


Atleast this 'gharvapsi' thing has exposed the hypocrisy that exists & displayed blatantly by this sickulars. All these scumbags are crying hoarse about this 'gharvapasi' thing, while opposing the introduction of any law to stop conversion..& they have the audacity to claim that conversion from Hinduism to any other religion is constitutional, while coming back to Hinduism is unconstitutional. wow... if this is not the height of hypocrisy.. then what else is?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Screambowl

JanjaWeed said:


> Atleast this 'gharvapsi' thing has exposed the hypocrisy that exists & displayed blatantly by this sickulars. All these scumbags are crying hoarse about this 'gharvapasi' thing, while opposing the introduction of any law to stop conversion..& they have the audacity to claim that conversion from Hinduism to any other religion is constitutional, while coming back to Hinduism is unconstitutional. wow... if this is not the height of hypocrisy.. then what else is?



yes, you are right. Converting to Hinduism is according to them anti secular and not by law. If that is their argument then bring anti conversion Law!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Screambowl said:


> yes, you are right. Converting to Hinduism is according to them anti secular and not by law. If that is their argument then bring anti conversion Law!


I wish BJP brings in a bill to stop conversion in the next Parliament session. Let's see who supports it & who doesn't. Let's expose these hypocrites for once & all!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TejasMk3

Congress to seek feedback on its ‘anti-Hindu’ perception - The Times of India

LMAO, the fact that they need feedback about this tells you how much of a bunch of self hating retards these guys are.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> Congress to seek feedback on its ‘anti-Hindu’ perception - The Times of India
> 
> LMAO, the fact that they need feedback about this tells you how much of a bunch of self hating retards these guys are.


Stop searching for excuses...make Pappu the top dog in Congress, everything else will fall into places!


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Prometheus

Shame on BJP for saving their own govt in Punjab 

They should had let no-confidence motion pass in assembly .


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Prometheus

@Sidak @ranjeet .................with 100% attendance in Parliament and all details of funds distributed .................welcome best MP of Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Though I was supporting NaMo, I wanted him to win from Punjab. His election speeches were amazing and had expectations from him, until this happened: 






If what you've posted is true, then 



Prometheus said:


> @Sidak @ranjeet .................with 100% attendance in Parliament and all details of funds distributed .................welcome best MP of Punjab
> 
> View attachment 178889



The way AK-49 ran from Delhi, he lost his credibility in my eyes. I have formed a perception of Quitter and Nautanki Baaz for AAP. Until and Unless it dose something Drastic, it's not gonna change.

I can support some individual of AAP in Punjab ex: Harvinder Singh Phoolka, not the Party. Jise Party ka Leader hi *Bhand* ho usko, I can't support. 

I bash Modi Sarkar & it's MP's too, so don't label me as Bhakt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Though I was supporting NaMo, I wanted him to win from Punjab. His election speeches were amazing and had expectations from him, until this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what you've posted is true, then
> 
> 
> 
> The way AK-49 ran from Delhi, he lost his credibility in my eyes. I have formed a perception of Quitter and Nautanki Baaz for AAP. Until and Unless it dose something Drastic, it's not gonna change.
> 
> I can support some individual of AAP in Punjab ex: Harvinder Singh Phoolka, not the Party. Jise Party ka Leader hi *Bhand* ho usko, I can't support.
> 
> I bash Modi Sarkar & it's MP's too, so don't label me as Bhakt.




ok Bhakt ...........I wont call u a Bhakt.

maybe u should also see his speeches in Parliament in this session...............every other day he contributed constructively in Parliament .........
here is his youtube channel 

Bhagwant Mann - YouTube


on funny note , MP from my area spoke only once ...........thats also on issues of workers in mumbai ..............wtf Gurdaspur has to do with Mumbai ???? but alas what can be expected from him..............we will see him only after 5 years ..........that dude dont even have a residance in my city ....xD


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> ok Bhakt ...........I wont call u a Bhakt.
> 
> maybe u should also see his speeches in Parliament in this session...............every other day he contributed constructively in Parliament .........
> here is his youtube channel
> 
> Bhagwant Mann - YouTube
> 
> 
> on funny note , MP from my area spoke only once ...........thats also on issues of workers in mumbai ..............*wtf Gurdaspur has to do with Mumba*i ???? but alas what can be expected from him..............we will see him only after 5 years ..........that dude dont even have a residance in my city ....xD



I did follow him. When he raised Gaza Issue in Parliament, I too was like: What the Fcuk has Gaza to do with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> I did follow him. When he raised Gaza Issue in Parliament, I too was like: What the Fcuk has Gaza to do with India.



well ......malerkotla is in sangrur.............where many aregaza


Sidak said:


> I did follow him. When he raised Gaza Issue in Parliament, I too was like: What the Fcuk has Gaza to do with India.




well he also raised questions on drugs.........on non payment to farmers ......on police lathicharge on teachers .........on economy of punjab.............on homeless people.................but my mp spoke only once ..........on film industry workers ...xD

and about gaza...........malerkotla is in sangrur .................bhagwant mann's constituencies..................he learnt politics from a badal after all

i wish i had a mp like him...........


----------



## Parul

@Prometheus Your Leader - Badal Ji, is giving speach on Drugs and telling about the types of drugs available in Punjab. How they've made avilable in Punjab and Praising Punjab Police role in catching Drug Dealers etc. He is beating Kapil Sharma. 

On one hand he is saying his government has no role in drug abuse & on other : Appa Punjab nu Drugs Mukth kar dena.


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> @Prometheus Your Leader - Badal Ji, is giving speach on Drugs and telling about the types of drugs available in Punjab. How they've made avilable in Punjab and Praising Punjab Police role in catching Drug Dealers etc. He is beating Kapil Sharma.
> 
> On one hand he is saying his government has no role in drug abuse & on other : Appa Punjab nu Drugs Mukth kar dena.




is this big Badal or his son chota amli????

chota amli is hilarious ...........even more then modi and rahul gandhi

they are saying all drugs are coming from across border......................but ED is investigating synthethic drugs made in Punjab 

lolwa


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> @Sidak @ranjeet .................with 100% attendance in Parliament and all details of funds distributed .................welcome best MP of Punjab
> 
> View attachment 178889


As a voter I am totally satisfied with work of my MP. 
We need more like him in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> @Sidak @ranjeet .................with 100% attendance in Parliament and all details of funds distributed .................welcome best MP of Punjab
> 
> View attachment 178889



If The Info you have Provided is True then finally Punjab is in good hands 
I wish all the best to AAP's Punjab Unit in winning the next Assembly Elections


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> If The Info you have Provided is True then finally Punjab is in good hands
> I wish all the best to AAP's Punjab Unit in winning the next Assembly Elections




@Juggernautjatt is from his constituency .............u can confirm from him



Juggernautjatt said:


> As a voter I am totally satisfied with work of my MP.
> We need more like him in Punjab.




trying to make me jealous

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> @Juggernautjatt is from his constituency .............u can confirm from him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to make me jealous



It's okay man i trust you 
Despite being a Hard Core Supporter of BJP i think for Punjab AAP is the solution although they need more Nationalist & experienced people in them but with or without them i think they will surely solve the drug problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Now Punjab BJP president accused of relations with drug peddlers 

what the hell is going on ...........


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> Yep it's true. KCR is doing everything he can to make sure he can become part of the NDA govt. a the centre.
> 
> If he gets in... the BJP can say Bye-bye to AP.



sir , frm the news report tat i read , both central and state bjp are not interested to become a partner with trs as it would limit bjp to take on trs govt , there by limmiting the chance of bjp to grow in the state... from what i see , tg is one of the easy states for bjp to capture.. all it needs is, to increase their presence across the state and take over the state govt more harshly... they need to groom an aggressive state leader , kishan reddy is too soft to take on kcr and owaisis, only if revanth reddy stayed back in abvp without drifting to tdp we would have got a more aggressive mass leader..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Digvijaya Singh wants Rahul Gandhi to take 'full-time' charge of Congress*
Digvijaya Singh wants Rahul Gandhi to take 'full-time' charge of Congress - The Times of India

Sounds like Digvijaya Singh is a closet sanghi.. & part of Congress mukht Bharat movement!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

A fitting reply by Unreal Times to NYT
EXCLUSIVE: The New York Times reviews Aamir Khan’s PK | The UnReal Times
seriously these URT guys are awesome


----------



## Darmashkian

itachiii said:


> sir , frm the news report tat i read , both central and state bjp are not interested to become a partner with trs as it would limit bjp to take on trs govt , there by limmiting the chance of bjp to grow in the state... from what i see , tg is one of the easy states for bjp to capture.. all it needs is, to increase their presence across the state and take over the state govt more harshly... they need to groom an aggressive state leader , kishan reddy is too soft to take on kcr and owaisis, only if *revanth reddy stayed back in abvp without drifting to tdp we would have got a more aggressive mass leader*..



Please don't call me, Sir @itachiii garu, I am just a college student who is very interested in Politics.

& coming to BJP, they must groom a leader from rural TG & not HYD, to grow in the state. A leader from most preferably North Telangana.(Warangal, Nizamabad, Adilabad,....)

% coming to Revanth Reddy, I knew he was in the ABVP, but not for how long well I'm glad he is in the party I support(TDP) 
So for how long was he in RSS/ABVP & I thought CBN was too 'secular' to give a MLA berth to people affiliated to RSS??  & why is he not in the BJP??
@jha @SarthakGanguly @wolfschanzze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> *Digvijaya Singh wants Rahul Gandhi to take 'full-time' charge of Congress*
> Digvijaya Singh wants Rahul Gandhi to take 'full-time' charge of Congress - The Times of India
> 
> Sounds like Digvijaya Singh is a closet sanghi.. & part of Congress mukht Bharat movement!



Rahul Leading the Congress party would certainly help us in achieving this mission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Prometheus said:


> ok Bhakt ...........I wont call u a Bhakt.
> 
> maybe u should also see his speeches in Parliament in this session...............every other day he contributed constructively in Parliament .........
> here is his youtube channel
> 
> Bhagwant Mann - YouTube
> 
> 
> on funny note , MP from my area spoke only once ...........thats also on issues of workers in mumbai ..............wtf Gurdaspur has to do with Mumbai ???? but alas what can be expected from him..............we will see him only after 5 years ..........that dude dont even have a residance in my city ....xD



Your MP is Vinod Khanna, right?? 
What is he known for (in your constituency??) other than his acting?

Is he known for his corruption, hard-work, connect with the aam aadmi etc etc


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> Please don't call me, Sir @itachiii garu, I am just a college student who is very interested in Politics.



garu ?? bro ,u suddenly make me feel old....  even i am a student , presently in my 4th yr of engg... wat abt u ??



Darmashkian said:


> So for how long was he in RSS/ABVP & I thought CBN was too 'secular' to give a MLA berth to people affiliated to RSS??  & why is he not in the BJP??



not sure hw lng he is assosiated with rss , there was an intw with rk where he said he was part of abvp once..


----------



## Prometheus

Darmashkian said:


> Your MP is Vinod Khanna, right??
> What is he known for (in your constituency??) other than his acting?
> 
> Is he known for his corruption, hard-work, connect with the aam aadmi etc etc




no .....no........and no.

he dont even come to gurdaspur and nearby cities...............just go to Pathankot ............and then go back to karnataka where he lives........ 

stop electing stupid people to parliament


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> trying to make me jealous :what::what:



[SIZE=4]Nowdays he is becoming favorite of Delhiwalas also.[/SIZE]
[ATTACH=full]179346[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> [SIZE=4]Nowdays he is becoming favorite of Delhiwalas also.[/SIZE]
> [ATTACH=full]179346[/ATTACH]




but experts and so called 'Nationalist" like @jha says AAP wont get any vote in Delhi 

is this picture photoshoped ???? because I believe whatever @jha says ................he said Jaitley will win from Amritsar ......and he says BJP will get all votes in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Rahul Leading the Congress party would certainly help us in achieving this mission


half way there.. Since Pappu took over, quite a few states have become Congress mukht. Maharashtra, Rajasthan, Delhi, Jharkhand, AP, J & K, Haryana etc.. became Congress mukht in the past one year! List is only going to get longer in the coming years!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

drnash said:


> I dont know whether @jha is an expert /nationalist or not, but experts in economics like you and ur chaddi buddy are yet to prove that retail petrol price in Sept 2011 was 10% less than retail petrol prices in October 2014, as per the claims of M/s Yugpurush &Co
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know whether @jha is an expert /nationalist or not, but experts in economics like you and ur chaddi buddy are yet to prove that retail petrol price in Sept 2011 was 10% less than retail petrol prices in October 2014, as per the claims of M/s Yugpurush &Co




???????



JanjaWeed said:


> half way there.. Since Pappu took over, quite a few states have become Congress mukht. Maharashtra, Rajasthan, Delhi, Jharkhand, AP, J & K, Haryana etc.. became Congress mukht in the past one year! List is only going to get longer in the coming years!




If things went on like this ............we will also see "BJP free Punjab" ....bolo namo namo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> ???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If things went on like this ............we will also see "BJP free Punjab" ....bolo namo namo



Either Congress with Arminder Singh should win Punjab or AAP should win 
Akalis & BJP's state unit have failed Punjab's people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> ???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If things went on like this ............we will also see "BJP free Punjab" ....bolo namo namo


Pray for Akali & Badal family mukht Punjab rather... & let them take the local BJP leadership along with them! & who is going to replace them? Congress & AAP? One is losing credibility throughout India.. & can't see why Punjab should be any different.. & other one's bubble has burst... 49 days fame is over & done with... not going to be repeated. I know.. BJP leadership is split in Punjab, with some sitting in Akali's lap.. & others like Sidhu are staunchly opposing the Akalis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Pray for Akali & Badal family mukht Punjab rather... & let them take the local BJP leadership along with them! & who is going to replace them? Congress & AAP? One is losing credibility throughout India.. & can't see why Punjab should be any different.. & other one's bubble has burst... 49 days fame is over & done with... not going to be repeated. I know.. BJP leadership is split in Punjab, with some sitting in Akali's lap.. & others like Sidhu are staunchly opposing the Akalis.




hhahahaha............too many oldies still love badal sahib................


----------



## Android

my question is how can someone donate scholarship


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> hhahahaha............too many oldies still love badal sahib................


too many oldies loved the chuatalas also ... but I can understand your Point of view. if AAP is needed to get a strict hand on drugs in Punjab I would support it whole heartedly.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> hhahahaha............too many oldies still love badal sahib................



In that case pray for Badal's early demise then...


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> too many oldies loved the chuatalas also ... but I can understand your Point of view. if AAP is needed to get a strict hand on drugs in Punjab I would support it whole heartedly.


haha.. AAP & drug control? All the druggies & drug peddlers will be delighted if AAP wins & forms govt in Punjab! Afterall AAP has proved in Delhi that they compensate those who break the law... & why should Punjab be any different?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. AAP & drug control? All the druggies & drug peddlers will be delighted if AAP wins & forms govt in Punjab! Afterall AAP has proved in Delhi that they compensate those who break the law... & why should Punjab be any different?


Nah I saw Mr Phulka's on drug issue, he is a genuine guy through and through. Even BJP would have to break off ties with Akalis to get hold of Punjab and bring things under control. Akalis under the disguise of protections of Sikhs rights has thrown the state to the dogs. Come the next elections every political party would have to fight for the power on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nah I saw Mr Phulka's on drug issue, he is a genuine guy through and through. Even BJP would have to break off ties with Akalis to get hold of Punjab and bring things under control. Akalis under the disguise of protections of Sikhs rights has thrown the state to the dogs. Come the next elections every political party would have to fight for the power on their own.


There's no doubt Phulka is a gem in that lot. But it's a pity that his hierarchy is full of item girls! I don't even know who runs BJP in Punjab... they must all be sidekicks to Akalis. I would like this drug case to be transferred to CBI.. & let them make a thorough investigation & take input from Phulka too. Let all political heads roll. including the ones from Akali & BJP.. who knows.. there could be crooks from across the party-line! Punjab needs strong mainstream political leaders.. but there seems to be a dearth off late! Let's hope for the best.. & they can make most of whatever the choice they have!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> There's no doubt Phulka is a gem in that lot. But it's a pity that his hierarchy is full of item girls! I don't even know who runs BJP in Punjab... they must all be sidekicks to Akalis. I would like this drug case to be transferred to CBI.. & let them make a thorough investigation & take input from Phulka too. Let all political heads roll. including the ones from Akali & BJP.. who knows.. there could be crooks from across the party-line! Punjab needs strong mainstream political leaders.. but there seems to be a dearth off late! Let's hope for the best.. & they can make most of whatever the choice they have!


I second that ... politics shouldn't be allowed to ruin the state. Let the heads roll. we need to tackle this menace head on. There was a time we Haryanvis were envious of Punjab. Now we would be like at least Punjabiyo ki tarah charas to nahi pi raha. Punjab was the pride of our side and it's a shame to see the state going down to the gutters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I second that ... politics shouldn't be allowed to ruin the state. Let the heads roll. we need to tackle this menace head on. There was a time we Haryanvis were envious of Punjab. Now we would be like at least Punjabiyo ki tarah charas to nahi pi raha. Punjab was the pride of our side and it's a shame to see the state going down to the gutters.


Bhai.. let's not be over confident. It's like a cancer & can spread easily to other states & across India. If there's money to be made... dealers will create demand. Networks can be built & youngsters can be preyed upon outside schools, colleges, clubs & pubs. It's huge business & there's a lot of money to be made, even at the local level by being a street dealer. I hope govt of India takes this issue seriously & works towards curbing this from spreading irrespective of their political affiliation & compulsion! US, being such an advanced & the one where rule of law prevails, is struggling to cope with this menace. Their DEA is gone as far as stationing it's agents across the world & at all the major international airports / sea ports to catch & stop the movement. Things still seep through despite their hi-tech gadgets & US still remains number one when it comes to demand for drugs & drug revenue. Just goes to show..if there's money to be made or spent, demand can be created & merchandise can be made available by any means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Bhai.. let's not be over confident. It's like a cancer & can spread easily to other states & across India. If there's money to be made... dealers will create demand. Networks can be built & youngsters can be preyed upon outside schools, colleges, clubs & pubs. It's huge business & there's a lot of money to be made, even at the local level by being a street dealer. I hope govt of India takes this issue seriously & works towards curbing this from spreading irrespective of their political affiliation & compulsion! US, being such an advanced & the one where rule of law prevails, is struggling to cope with this menace. Their DEA is gone as far as stationing it's agents across the world & at all the major international airports / sea ports to catch & stop the movement. Things still seep through despite their hi-tech gadgets & US still remains number one when it comes to demand for drugs & drug revenue. Just goes to show..if there's money to be made or spent, demand can be created.


Yes this needs to be tackled with priority. that's why i suggested the probe must move beyond the party lines. grab the ones who are behind it without any prejudice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

haha.. check this out! apne munh mian mithu! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549185256561995776
& here comes another one...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/548304464554098688


----------



## fsayed

*Bhartiya jhooti party = bjp

Pm modi k feku acche din*

Let the farmers die, says BJP MP Akola Sanjay Dhotre

DC CORRESPONDENT | December 29, 2014, 07.12 am IST

Printer-friendly version
Send by email





BJP MP from Akola Sanjay Dhotre kicked up a controversy on Sunday when, addressing a conference, he said “…let the farmers die.” Picture for representational purpose.
*Mumbai:* *BJP MP from Akola Sanjay Dhotre kicked up a controversy on Sunday when, addressing a conference, he said “…let the farmers die.”*

The BJP MP, however, defended his comments and said the statement from his speech at an event was shown by television channels out of context.

The controversial remark came at a time when 12 farmers from Vidarbha have committed suicide in 72 hours.

Speaking at an agriculture exhibition and conference of farmers in Akola on Sunday morning where revenue minister Eknath Khadse was present Mr Dhotre said, “The farmers are in trouble due to our wrong policies. Sometimes I say angrily say, ‘Let the farmers die, do not pay attention. Those who can afford farming will do it, others will not do it.’”

The comment immediately sparked outrage.

Criticising Mr Dhotre, Congress spokesperson Sachin Sawant said it showed the ruling alliance’s “perverted mentality”.

“If the BJP leadership is heading in this direction then we condemn it. The comment by Mr Dhotre shows their perverted mentality. It is sad that the comment was made on a public forum and in presence of senior leaders (sic),” he said.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Shiromani Akali Dal to Hold Dharnas Against Drug Menace at International Border
New drama by Badal Entertainment co. After Punjab Police now they are demoralizing BSF. 
@Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Sidak @he-man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Shiromani Akali Dal to Hold Dharnas Against Drug Menace at International Border
> New drama by Badal Entertainment co. After Punjab Police now they are demoralizing BSF.


lol yeah instead of tackling those Drug Kingpins let's deflect from the issue and blame BSF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s_madaans

Android said:


> my question is how can someone donate scholarship


Only the gr8 Khujliwal can explain this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

Juggernautjatt said:


> Shiromani Akali Dal to Hold Dharnas Against Drug Menace at International Border
> New drama by Badal Entertainment co. After Punjab Police now they are demoralizing BSF.
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Sidak @he-man



Bwahahahaha...................


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Shiromani Akali Dal to Hold Dharnas Against Drug Menace at International Border
> New drama by Badal Entertainment co. After Punjab Police now they are demoralizing BSF.
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Sidak @he-man



Ok now I am really pissed @Prometheus 
AAP kuch karegi uske bare mien



ranjeet said:


> lol yeah instead of tackling those Drug Kingpins let's deflect from the issue and blame BSF.



Punjab jaise state kii Maa Bhen EK kardo Salo nee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Another ordinance atteck ... 

Land acquisition bill ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Another ordinance atteck ...
> 
> Land acquisition bill ..



I have been waiting for this since Modi was elected 
This alone will bring a lot of change


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Shiromani Akali Dal to Hold Dharnas Against Drug Menace at International Border
> New drama by Badal Entertainment co. After Punjab Police now they are demoralizing BSF.
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Sidak @he-man




hopefully , few akali gundas will get under fire from Pakistanis .....

who can tell these noobs that "Synthethic " drug does not come from across the border ....................its cooked in punjab by likes of ex-Jail ministers son



Echo_419 said:


> Ok now I am really pissed @Prometheus
> AAP kuch karegi uske bare mien
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab jaise state kii Maa Bhen EK kardo Salo nee




I am Akali 



Jason bourne said:


> Another ordinance atteck ...
> 
> Land acquisition bill ..




eeerr......plz remind me .............wasnt BJP against ordinances ????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> eeerr......plz remind me .............wasnt BJP against ordinances ????




Is it good or bad ? Anyway ..


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> eeerr......plz remind me .............wasnt BJP against ordinances ????


Well BJP was not Modi 
Don't forget it's Modi Sarkar not BJP Sarkar


----------



## Jaat Rock

Kejriwal calls himself 'baniya', woos traders ahead of polls - The Times of India

Modi ki copy kar raha hai sala

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549546660234141696Ordinance pass kiye kuch ghante hue hai .. Kejri ji ne survey bhi kar liya .... yeh hoti hai speed kaam karne ki.



Jaat Rock said:


> Kejriwal calls himself 'baniya', woos traders ahead of polls - The Times of India
> 
> Modi ki copy kar raha hai sala


Yeh Baniya soch kahan gayi thi LS election mein?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## s_madaans



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

s_madaans said:


> View attachment 179581


that is hilarious


----------



## Jaat Rock

ranjeet said:


> Yeh Baniya soch kahan gayi thi LS election mein?


godaya mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

s_madaans said:


> View attachment 179581


Translate please, can't read punjabi


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Translate please, can't read punjabi


Question - Akali kis ko kaha jata hai?
Answer - Punjab main business, jobs, sand, gravel & other essential items ka akaal pane walon ko akali kaha jata hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaat Rock

ranjeet said:


> Translate please, can't read punjabi


Mujhe bhi sahi se nahi aati, but mujhe lagta hai yahi likha hai
Question : Akali kisse kaha jata hai?
Answer : Punjab raj me Kaam, Dhande, Vayapar, Naukariya, Reta, Bajri aur aanye padartho ka akal lane walo ko Akali kehte hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> hopefully , few akali gundas will get under fire from Pakistanis .....
> 
> who can tell these noobs that "Synthethic " drug does not come from across the border ....................its cooked in punjab by likes of ex-Jail ministers son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Akali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeerr......plz remind me .............wasnt BJP against ordinances ????



Doesn't matter the country needs these Reforms & no IITian Idiot can stop the govt from implementing him & when he opposes amending the Land Law,which he will you will know why we don't trust him with the nation. 
Akalio ka haal to is baar Congressio se bhi bura Haal hona hai maanle



s_madaans said:


> View attachment 179581



Kis language mein likha hai aur agar Hindi hai toh bahut gandhi handwritting hai



Juggernautjatt said:


> Question - Akali kis ko kaha jata hai?
> Answer - Punjab main business, jobs, sand, gravel & other essential items ka akaal pane walon ko akali kaha jata hai.



LOL


----------



## s_madaans

Boss its punjabi




Echo_419 said:


> Doesn't matter the country needs these Reforms & no IITian Idiot can stop the govt from implementing him & when he opposes amending the Land Law,which he will you will know why we don't trust him with the nation.
> Akalio ka haal to is baar Congressio se bhi bura Haal hona hai maanle
> 
> 
> 
> Kis language mein likha hai aur agar Hindi hai toh bahut gandhi handwritting hai


----------



## Echo_419

s_madaans said:


> Boss its punjabi



Kya??


----------



## s_madaans

Echo_419 said:


> Kya??


I said the above quote is written in punjabi,for which you have asked in which language is it written.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

s_madaans said:


> I said the above quote is written in punjabi,for which you have asked in which language is it written.



Oh thx man
Apparently all of your text didn't showed up in the 1st time 
My bad


----------



## Jaat Rock

@levina @ranjeet @he-man @Yogijaat 
Its in Malayalam but movie looks good

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Jaat Rock said:


> @levina @ranjeet @he-man @Yogijaat
> Its in Malayalam but movie looks good


looks nice, would love to watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> @levina @ranjeet @he-man @Yogijaat
> Its in Malayalam but movie looks good


Did you recognise the guy??
Hes the same guy who acted with Rani Mukherjee in Aiyyaa. And i guess in a movie called Aurangzeb too.

How did you come to know about it??


----------



## JanjaWeed

Juggernautjatt said:


> Shiromani Akali Dal to Hold Dharnas Against Drug Menace at International Border
> New drama by Badal Entertainment co. After Punjab Police now they are demoralizing BSF.
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Sidak @he-man


haha... chor machaye shor! 



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549546660234141696Ordinance pass kiye kuch ghante hue hai .. Kejri ji ne survey bhi kar liya .... yeh hoti hai speed kaam karne ki.
> 
> 
> Yeh Baniya soch kahan gayi thi LS election mein?


Delhi mai villege hai kya?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> haha... chor machaye shor!
> 
> 
> Delhi mai villege hai kya?


I hope it wasn't serious question? 
plenty of proper villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I hope it wasn't serious question?
> plenty of proper villages.


that was a serious question actually! cheers for clarifying!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> Did you recognise the guy??
> Hes the same guy who acted with Rani Mukherjee in Aiyyaa. And i guess in a movie called Aurangzeb too.
> 
> How did you come to know about it??


Yupe I recognize this guy from that movie...
But i think i seen him in a South movie too..
I was watching Youtube videos...It was in Currently Popular In India section there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Is it good or bad ? Anyway ..




nothing............i wanted to confirm that never to believe what bjp says................they will do opposite of that



Echo_419 said:


> Doesn't matter the country needs these Reforms & no IITian Idiot can stop the govt from implementing him & when he opposes amending the Land Law,which he will you will know why we don't trust him with the nation.
> Akalio ka haal to is baar Congressio se bhi bura Haal hona hai maanle
> 
> 
> 
> Kis language mein likha hai aur agar Hindi hai toh bahut gandhi handwritting hai
> 
> 
> 
> LOL




bla bla bla ................swaraj aunty once strongly protested against ordinace .............what she has to say now???



ranjeet said:


> Well BJP was not Modi
> Don't forget it's Modi Sarkar not BJP Sarkar




is modi MP from all constituencies too ??? if yes , then he is a worst MP , Gurdaspur has ever seen 

down with the Feku



Jaat Rock said:


> Kejriwal calls himself 'baniya', woos traders ahead of polls - The Times of India
> 
> Modi ki copy kar raha hai sala




he dont says that he is a "CHAI WALA" and quickly climb into his helicopter .......#justsaying



ranjeet said:


> Translate please, can't read punjabi




Punjabi is India's International language ...................better start learning Punjabi .....its a globalised world after all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

Prometheus said:


> he dont says that he is a "CHAI WALA" and quickly climb into his helicopter .......#justsaying


Well when Modi said he is a Gujju and know how to do business
Manish Sisodia said " Jis desh ka raja vayapari hota hai, Uski praja bikhari ho jati hai" on Twitter
Now why Kejriwal is making statement like that? I am Baniya and all that


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> nothing............i wanted to confirm that never to believe what bjp says................they will do opposite of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bla bla bla ................swaraj aunty once strongly protested against ordinace .............what she has to say now???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is modi MP from all constituencies too ??? if yes , then he is a worst MP , Gurdaspur has ever seen
> 
> down with the Feku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he dont says that he is a "CHAI WALA" and quickly climb into his helicopter .......#justsaying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjabi is India's International language ...................better start learning Punjabi .....its a globalised world after all




Tell me one thing whats your problem with modi how he is related to all problem of punjab, before 6 month he was just a CM of gujrat he has nothing to do with national politics. U could blame bjp for mess in punjab but not modi rite now its modi sarkar . And as far as I knw modi akalis days with NDA is numberd stop being AAPTARD blaming everything on Modi ... modi is faar bttr then any indian politicians ... 

he was a CM my state for 12 years and all gujjus hd voted for him in LS election no anti incumbency he will surely win if he again contest for CMship of gujrat that tells something .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

Man major Ravi movies should be made in Hindi and all other regional language.
Watched a his movie kirtichakra, brilliant man brilliant


----------



## s_madaans

@Jason bourne is right, even I have noted this thing about Modi in gujrat, people are with him.
on the other hand, punjab has a different story, BJP is in power in Punjab along with akalis but they have been powerless till now & another thing bjp don't have any good leader in punjab other than Sidhu.
@Prometheus I don't know why people like have started bashing out modi / bjp right from the announcement of the last LS polls.
let me tell you one thing, its very much clear that the akali bjp are going to be over very soon....& that will happen just because of Modi.[/QUOTE]





Jason bourne said:


> Tell me one thing whats your problem with modi how he is related to all problem of punjab, before 6 month he was just a CM of gujrat he has nothing to do with national politics. U could blame bjp for mess in punjab but not modi rite now its modi sarkar . And as far as I knw modi akalis days with NDA is numberd stop being AAPTARD blaming everything on Modi ... modi is faar bttr then any indian politicians ...
> 
> he was a CM my state for 12 years and all gujjus hd voted for him in LS election no anti incumbency he will surely win if he again contest for CMship of gujrat that tells something .[/QUOT


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> is modi MP from all constituencies too ??? if yes , then he is a worst MP , Gurdaspur has ever seen
> 
> down with the Feku
> 
> Punjabi is India's International language ...................better start learning Punjabi .....its a globalised world after all


Nope only from where BJP ones won, as far as being the worst MP, every guy can afford to mess up a thing or two at some places. 

As far as Punjabi is concerned, have learned little bit off from the quotes at the back of the Trucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Aam Aadmi Party convener Arvind Kejriwal pledges to take on the e-commerce players - The Economic Times

lol Licence raj, E-commerce is an online scam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

News just breaking..Mimbai court drops charges against Amit Shah on Sohrabuddin Sheikh & Prajapati fake encounter case....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Tell me one thing whats your problem with modi how he is related to all problem of punjab, before 6 month he was just a CM of gujrat he has nothing to do with national politics. U could blame bjp for mess in punjab but not modi rite now its modi sarkar . And as far as I knw modi akalis days with NDA is numberd stop being AAPTARD blaming everything on Modi ... modi is faar bttr then any indian politicians ...
> 
> he was a CM my state for 12 years and all gujjus hd voted for him in LS election no anti incumbency he will surely win if he again contest for CMship of gujrat that tells something .




if BJP walas can ask votes in assembly elections in the name of "MODI" ............i cant even blame modi for 'ITS" govt. in punjab..................thats strange Bhakt logic???

?????

dont be a Bhakt .......open ur eyes to U-turns "MODI sarkar" is doing...................they said one thing before elections now doing opposite .............how can u cant see that???

Modi and Jaitley in a ralli in Punjab said they will send "TRUCKS" full of money to Punjab if "MODI" sarkar comes in center 

I am still waiting for those trucks ......or as Bhagwant Mann said in Parliament to Jaitley .........if u cant send a truck ....plz send a small car full of money to Punjab 



Jaat Rock said:


> Well when Modi said he is a Gujju and know how to do business
> Manish Sisodia said " Jis desh ka raja vayapari hota hai, Uski praja bikhari ho jati hai" on Twitter
> Now why Kejriwal is making statement like that? I am Baniya and all that



well .........good job BJP............you are turning Kejriwal into a politician 



s_madaans said:


> @Jason bourne is right, even I have noted this thing about Modi in gujrat, people are with him.
> on the other hand, punjab has a different story, BJP is in power in Punjab along with akalis but they have been powerless till now & another thing bjp don't have any good leader in punjab other than Sidhu.
> @Prometheus I don't know why people like have started bashing out modi / bjp right from the announcement of the last LS polls.
> let me tell you one thing, its very much clear that the akali bjp are going to be over very soon....& that will happen just because of Modi.


[/QUOTE]



shhhhhhhhhhh.........dont say like that a "BADAL" is a cabinet mantry in "MODI SARKAR" ..............you can expect lots of love for dynastic politics from there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> News just breaking..Mimbai court drops charges against Amit Shah on Sohrabuddin Sheikh & Prajapati fake encounter case....




Hehehe... Truth coming out finally. Congress tried its best to neutralize Modi-Shah duo. Signs of change have started to come out within 7 months. Still 4 years to go.


----------



## Soumitra

TejasMk3 said:


> Aam Aadmi Party convener Arvind Kejriwal pledges to take on the e-commerce players - The Economic Times
> 
> lol Licence raj, E-commerce is an online scam


Ha Ha Ha - Did flipkart misplace his order?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> nothing............i wanted to confirm that never to believe what bjp says................they will do opposite of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bla bla bla ................swaraj aunty once strongly protested against ordinace .............what she has to say now???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is modi MP from all constituencies too ??? if yes , then he is a worst MP , Gurdaspur has ever seen
> 
> down with the Feku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he dont says that he is a "CHAI WALA" and quickly climb into his helicopter .......#justsaying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjabi is India's International language ...................better start learning Punjabi .....its a globalised world after all



You have to realise that in india opposition has always acted that way if Shusma aunty did that then I condem it 
Regardless of that we need these reforms either by hook or by crook


----------



## Jaat Rock

Prometheus said:


> well .........good job BJP............you are turning Kejriwal into a politician


He turned into a politician the day he left Anna for politics


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549797237820104704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Jaat Rock said:


> Its in Malayalam but movie looks good
> [MEDIA=youtube]_Jfaug9Sy18[/MEDIA]




watch this malayallam video of india-pakistan border...

[MEDIA=youtube]ongtGUH2p3k[/MEDIA]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Hehehe... Truth coming out finally. Congress tried its best to neutralize Modi-Shah duo. Signs of change have started to come out within 7 months. Still 4 years to go.


& NDTV is the place to mourn today!


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> & NDTV is the place to mourn today!


let me spin some conspiracy theory here. Modi forced Dhoni to retire today so that news channels would discuss Dhoni's retirement instead of Amit shah getting clean cheat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> let me spin some conspiracy theory here. Modi forced Dhoni to retire today so that news channels would discuss Dhoni's retirement instead of Amit shah getting clean cheat.


haha... another chanakya chaal from the duo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> haha... another chanakya chaal from the duo!


true but butthurt is too damn high at NDTV to not talk about Amit Shah. Only channel yapping about it while everyone else is crying for Dhoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

BJP chief Amit Shah to take up the issue of drug menace in Punjab - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP chief Amit Shah to take up the issue of drug menace in Punjab - The Economic Times


I hope it's something concrete not just an eye wash. Arm twist Akalis on this issue as much as they can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP chief Amit Shah to take up the issue of drug menace in Punjab - The Economic Times


@Prometheus - CATASTROPHE


----------



## Juggernautjatt

SarthakGanguly said:


> @Prometheus - CATASTROPHE


Here is @Prometheus & his Akali Dal's plan to counter this catastrophe.
Akali Dal announces four protests on international border to cloud Amit Shah's anti-drug drive : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Juggernautjatt said:


> Here is @Prometheus & his Akali Dal's plan to counter this catastrophe.
> Akali Dal announces four protests on international border to cloud Amit Shah's anti-drug drive : North, News - India Today


God! Are they into drug business themselves? This has no logic otherwise!  

Anyway, I told you will do something about the menace. We'll try. Now send me a Chivas. Pronto.


----------



## ranjeet

SarthakGanguly said:


> God! Are they into drug business themselves? This has no logic otherwise!


Badal Jr's brother in law was summoned by ED to explain his role in Drug smuggling. Rot has spread to the top, I won't be surprised if some BJP members are also included. Punjab needs a lot of cleansing across party lines.

Here is one butthurt liberal.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549878025467461632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549879065399013376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> true but butthurt is too damn high at NDTV to not talk about Amit Shah. Only channel yapping about it while everyone else is crying for Dhoni.


was watching that channel this morning... & funny enough... most of their panelists were regular Modi & BJP haters.. It's just a one big butt-hurt channel!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> was watching that channel this morning... & funny enough... most of their panelists were regular Modi & BJP haters.. It's just a one big butt-hurt channel!





SHOCK to NATION Massive RT

Ajit Doval letter to Govt : NDTV is leaking our Indian Army secrets (to Pakistan??) Narendra Modi news on Twitter: "SHOCK to NATION Massive RTAjit Doval letter to Govt : NDTV is leaking our Indian Army secrets (to Pakistan??) http://t.co/SpS53vuGJF""



NDTV  sriii raaam mah ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> SHOCK to NATION Massive RT
> 
> Ajit Doval letter to Govt : NDTV is leaking our Indian Army secrets (to Pakistan??) Narendra Modi news on Twitter: "SHOCK to NATION Massive RTAjit Doval letter to Govt : NDTV is leaking our Indian Army secrets (to Pakistan??) http://t.co/SpS53vuGJF""
> 
> 
> 
> NDTV  sriii raaam mah ...


Unless some action is taken against NDTV I will consider this letter as fake.


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP chief Amit Shah to take up the issue of drug menace in Punjab - The Economic Times




joker aa rha hai punjab mein..................apni govt ke khilaaf parchaar karega yeh???



ranjeet said:


> Badal Jr's brother in law was summoned by ED to explain his role in Drug smuggling. Rot has spread to the top, I won't be surprised if some BJP members are also included. Punjab needs a lot of cleansing across party lines.
> 
> Here is one butthurt liberal.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549878025467461632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549879065399013376




BJP Punjab President's name is coming up in drug trade ........lets blame 49 days govt. of kejriwal for all drug problems in Punjab and move to another topic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> BJP Punjab President's name is coming up in drug trade ........lets blame 49 days govt. of kejriwal for all drug problems in Punjab and move to another topic


Lets limit Kejriwal to Delhi only, even you don't want Kejriwal as next Punjab CM


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> Lets limit Kejriwal to Delhi only, even you don't want Kejriwal as next Punjab CM




Bhai Amitshah himself handling Delhi election BJP will get full majority ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai Amitshah himself handling Delhi election BJP will get full majority ...


I know, AAP will be left crying.

Amit Shah addressing BJP workers in Delhi, thats rubbing salt on secular wounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> SHOCK to NATION Massive RT
> 
> Ajit Doval letter to Govt : NDTV is leaking our Indian Army secrets (to Pakistan??) Narendra Modi news on Twitter: "SHOCK to NATION Massive RTAjit Doval letter to Govt : NDTV is leaking our Indian Army secrets (to Pakistan??) http://t.co/SpS53vuGJF""
> 
> 
> 
> NDTV  sriii raaam mah ...


About time some action is taken against this channel.. & some anchors who are promoting anti-national agenda! There are quite a few shady characters associated with that media house... most of them are Congress insiders, who are propagating the agenda of Congress & vested interests who are against our national security! I'm pretty certain Modi & his administration has a plan to stop this guys... & will happen at the time of Modi's choosing!



ranjeet said:


> I know, AAP will be left crying.
> 
> Amit Shah addressing BJP workers in Delhi, thats rubbing salt on secular wounds.


Amit Shah is slowly becoming a towering presence in Indian political scene. One Modi was too much to handle for the opposition... & now they have to deal with two of them! interesting time ahead!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

10 lakhs members joined BJP in two months from West Bengal. 
'BJP membership reaches 10 lakh mark in Bengal'

@SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> 10 lakhs members joined BJP in two months from West Bengal.
> 'BJP membership reaches 10 lakh mark in Bengal'
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando



In the next assembly election Bengal will be rescued from Commies & closet Commies(TMC)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> 10 lakhs members joined BJP in two months from West Bengal.
> 'BJP membership reaches 10 lakh mark in Bengal'
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando


They are all Maoists & CPM cadres... (didi's favorite line)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

ranjeet said:


> 10 lakhs members joined BJP in two months from West Bengal.
> 'BJP membership reaches 10 lakh mark in Bengal'
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando


I told you earlier that BJP is fast becoming a force to reckon being as far as the Bengal political scenario is concerned.Most of the persons whom i know(i know a lot of persons) are supporting BJP both actively and passively.Heck a few of my friends have openly joined the BJP in the past couple of months.This time BJP has come here to stay as far as i can understand from the present political scenario.I won't be surprised if the BJP turns out to the single largest party in Bengal in the coming 2016 election.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> Unless some action is taken against NDTV I will consider this letter as fake.



It is true
Government wants crackdown on violation of Official Secrets Act : North, News - India Today

They should go after them, but the bigger job is to fix all these leaks in the govt, as long as that isnt fixed what we are just treating the symptoms and not the cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

our secular media , nvr shws dis communal angle of rss....















rss karyakartas cleaning pampa river in sabarimala....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Echo_419

itachiii said:


> our secular media , nvr shws dis communal angle of rss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rss karyakartas cleaning pampa river in sabarimala....



Black day for secularism in India


----------



## Juggernautjatt

SarthakGanguly said:


> God! Are they into drug business themselves? This has no logic otherwise!
> 
> Anyway, I told you will do something about the menace. We'll try. *Now send me a Chivas*. Pronto.


Sorry I can't because I quitted from liquor business last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Juggernautjatt said:


> Sorry I can't because I quitted* from liquor business last year.*


Blasphemy. 

You don't quit liquor. "We drink because we have to."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai Amitshah himself handling Delhi election BJP will get full majority ...


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


>


Ordinace route on unauthorised colonies are master stroke by bjp before Delhi elections 60 lakh votes are directly effectedaap clean stumped

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

NKVD said:


> Ordinace route on unauthorised colonies are master stroke by bjp before Delhi elections 60 lakh votes are directly effectedaap clean stumped


are they doing that? if so, it's a masterstroke indeed. Other important bills should be pushed through as well along with this. Political parties can't criticise one & stay silent on other at the same time! win win situation for Modi govt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> are they doing that? if so, it's a masterstroke indeed. Other important bills should be pushed through as well along with this. Political parties can't criticise one & stay silent on other at the same time! win win situation for Modi govt...


it was included in that land reform bill they introduced day before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> it was included in that land reform bill they introduced day before.


aah...great move indeed!


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> aah...great move indeed!


AAP has been punctured beyond repair ... all they can do is Baniya Kejriwal .. and Yo Yo Salim Yadav.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> AAP has been punctured beyond repair ... all they can do is Baniya Kejriwal .. and Yo Yo Salim Yadav.


Did you watch Arnab's newshour today? yo yo Salim was taken to the cleaners & was clueless as how to defend AAP's new found baniya. & the fun part was.. one of the lady panellist had a jibe at him about his 'Salim' avatar!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Did you watch Arnab's newshour today? yo yo Salim was taken to the cleaners & was clueless as how to defend AAP's new found baniya. & the fun part was.. one of the lady panellist had a jibe at him about his 'Salim' avatar!


yeah that was BJP girl ... he had no answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> yeah that was BJP girl ... he had no answers.


check this out...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549938729863749633

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> check this out...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549938729863749633


Badi kutti cheeze hai yeh ashutosh .... 
let me tag @Prometheus here .. I wonder what his views are about ashutosh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Badi kutti cheeze hai yeh ashutosh ....
> let me tag @Prometheus here .. I wonder what his views are about ashutosh.


here.. another gem from Kejriwal.. he is confused now. Spent so much money trying to promote Jagdish Mukhi as BJP CM candidate.. & now this? baamm.. all those posters needs to be changed now! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549605783520833537


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> here.. another gem from Kejriwal.. he is confused now. Spent so much money trying to promote Jagdish Mukhi as BJP CM candidate.. & now this? baamm.. all those posters needs to be changed now!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/549605783520833537


he totally lost it. trying too hard to get back to power. There is a reason to why Kejru hasn't declared from where he would be fighting elections from. He needs a face to stand against. Yeh Baniya Gujjus ke phans gaya ... isko bech ke khaaynge Modi aur Amit Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> Did you watch Arnab's newshour today? yo yo Salim was taken to the cleaners & was clueless as how to defend AAP's new found baniya. & the fun part was.. one of the lady panellist had a jibe at him about his 'Salim' avatar!



Aaptards started new hashtag #BarkingArnab on twitter

Tweets about #BarkingArnab hashtag on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

SarthakGanguly said:


> Blasphemy.
> 
> *You don't quit liquor*. "We drink because we have to."


I mean I left legal liquor distribution business but not its consumption. 
and how can I after all I am Punjabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Juggernautjatt said:


> I mean I left legal liquor distribution business but not its consumption.
> and how can I after all I am Punjabi.


Ahh.  Sarthak khush hua.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drnash

Juggernautjatt said:


> I mean I left legal liquor distribution business but not its consumption.
> and how can I after all I am Punjabi.



No wonder Punjab has taken to drugs. When intoxication becomes a matter of proud identity for a generation, the next generation is bound to outdo them. The rest of jndia has moved from alcohol being a 'taboo' from the previous generation to being 'acceptable' in the current generation, whereas in Punjab, alcohol was 'acceptable' in the previous generation to 'pride' in the present generation. Gen next was bound to do the drugs. It would have been abnormal only if they didnt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Badi kutti cheeze hai yeh ashutosh ....
> let me tag @Prometheus here .. I wonder what his views are about ashutosh.




he is AAP answer for BJP's Sambit patra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Congressmen blame Rahul Gandhi for continuous defeats | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Pappu cares a damn about what congressmen think ,,,,,, he is busy in celebrating New Year in foreign country (must be Italy ).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550195527610929154


itachiii said:


>


@itachiii Anna nuvvu 4th Year lo unnava, nennu 1st Year lu unna.

Nuvvu e college lo unnao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> @itachiii Anna nuvvu 4th Year lo unnava, nennu 1st Year lu unna.
> 
> Nuvvu e college lo unnao



vardhaman ra pedda bskt clg le adi... nvu ?


----------



## The_Showstopper

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550195527610929154
> 
> @itachiii Anna nuvvu 4th Year lo unnava, nennu 1st Year lu unna.
> 
> Nuvvu e college lo unnao



Em tammi nuvvu ee age lone politics lo anta interest chupistunnav? ABVP membera nuvvu??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

drnash said:


> No wonder Punjab has taken to drugs. When intoxication becomes a matter of proud identity for a generation, the next generation is bound to outdo them. The *rest of jndia has* *moved from alcohol being a 'taboo' *from the previous generation to being 'acceptable' in the current generation, whereas in Punjab, alcohol was 'acceptable' in the previous generation to 'pride' in the present generation. Gen next was bound to do the drugs. It would have been abnormal only if they didnt.


Blind followers & their silly imaginations 
Alcohol consumption in India on the rise: WHO report - News


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Did you watch Arnab's newshour today? yo yo Salim was taken to the cleaners & was clueless as how to defend AAP's new found baniya. & the fun part was.. one of the lady panellist had a jibe at him about his 'Salim' avatar!


Please post the link to the video man


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Please post the link to the video man


ye lo.. njoy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Government constitutes *National Institution for Transforming India (NITI) Aayog *

The Government has replaced Planning Commission with a new institution named NITI Aayog (National Institution for Transforming India). The institution will serve as ‘Think Tank’ of the Government-a directional and policy dynamo.* NITI Aayog will provide Governments at the central and state levels with relevant strategic and technical advice across the spectrum of key elements of policy, this includes matters of national and international import on the economic front, dissemination of best practices from within the country as well as from other nations, the infusion of new policy ideas and specific issue-based support.*

This includes matters of national and international import on the economic front, dissemination of best practices from within the country as well as from other nations, the infusion of new policy ideas and specific issue-based support. The institution has to be able to respond to the changing and more integrated world that India is part of.


An important evolutionary change from the past will be replacing a centre-to-state one-way flow of policy by a genuine and continuing partnership with the states. The institution must have the necessary resources, knowledge, skills and, ability to act with speed to provide the strategic policy vision for the government as well as deal with contingent issues.


Perhaps most importantly, the institution must adhere to the tenet that while incorporating positive influences from the world, no single model can be transplanted from outside into the Indian scenario. We need to find our own strategy for growth. The new institution has to zero in on what will work in and for India. It will be a Bharatiya approach to development.

Full Report card can be read here..
Press Information Bureau English Releases


Wonder if the opposition jumped at "niti" sooner than they should have...


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550258846782869507

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

^^^^ Hehehe.. They are acting like crybabies since the decision...


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. look, what's UP CM upto!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jha

Captain Vikram Batra's mother on Modi ... Her article in NDTV on quitting AAP... 

*And for Mr Modi, I feel that he is trying his best. He seems to be on the right track. My advice - he should walk the talk on all his promises, only then can our country progress.*

*Opinion: Captain Vikram Batra's Mother On Quitting AAP

*



JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. look, what's UP CM upto!



Someone should file a case against him...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Captain Vikram Batra's mother on Modi ... Her article in NDTV on quitting AAP...
> 
> *And for Mr Modi, I feel that he is trying his best. He seems to be on the right track. My advice - he should walk the talk on all his promises, only then can our country progress.*
> 
> *Opinion: Captain Vikram Batra's Mother On Quitting AAP
> *


what? no more 'dil mange more' for AAP? 



jha said:


> Someone should file a case against him...


balancing act.. on one hand he gives tax break to the movie.. & on the other.. illegally downloads the same!


----------



## TejasMk3

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. look, what's UP CM upto!


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> what? no more 'dil mange more' for AAP?
> 
> 
> balancing act.. on one hand he gives tax break to the movie.. & on the other.. illegally downloads the same!



Yes... Guess Martyr's mother was not given her due respect in the party. Every good leader in AAP will realize that their leader is still a "Baniya" who is there in politics for "Dhandha".


----------



## Darmashkian

itachiii said:


> vardhaman ra pedda bskt clg le adi... nvu ?


Nennu UP lo okka residential college lo chadukuntuna- Shiv Nadar University.


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> Nennu UP lo okka residential college lo chadukuntuna- Shiv Nadar University.



shiv nadar univ , noida lo kada... nenu join avalanknde... kani made frst batch ani risk cheyale.... ATB with u r studies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

The_Showstopper said:


> Em tammi nuvvu ee age lone politics lo anta interest chupistunnav? ABVP membera nuvvu??


 
Sir, I have always been interested in politics & current affairs since I was 8 years old.  I don't why I have this love for it, but this interest of mine hasn't died down. 
Many of my friends & relatives were surprised on seeing my interest in Politics. 

I am not in the ABVP, RSS or any RW organisations as of now.  .

But yes I symphatize with them & support them in their agenda(or most of it.)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550708481884307457
So ghar wapasi for Marandi... Good development...

*Bengal: the loss of hope**- 2014 was the year of betrayal of trust*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550708481884307457
> So ghar wapasi for Marandi... Good development...
> 
> *Bengal: the loss of hope**- 2014 was the year of betrayal of trust*



This is a real shot in the arm for BJP. I would prefer Babulal Marandi any day over Arjun Munda as BJP's tribal face in Jharkhand. Now that Arjun Munda has lost significant hold on BJP's fortunes in the state due to his loss... Marandi should be allowed to fill that space!


----------



## The_Showstopper

Darmashkian said:


> Sir, I have always been interested in politics & current affairs since I was 8 years old.  I don't why I have this love for it, but this interest of mine hasn't died down.
> Many of my friends & relatives were surprised on seeing my interest in Politics.
> 
> I am not in the ABVP, RSS or any RW organisations as of now.  .
> 
> But yes I symphatize with them & support them in their agenda(or most of it.)



Quite surprised to know that you are interested in politics in an age where guys/gals are more interested in  and . Anyways good to know that youth are really interested in our country's current affairs...


----------



## ranjeet

Jaat Rock said:


> @Sidak @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @levina @Yogijaat
> You can see great combination of Secular India and Peaceful Religion here
> Indian Urdu Daily Advocates Murdering Apostates After Extremist Hindu Groups Convert Muslims: 'The First Interpreter Of The Koran, Prophet Muhammad, Has Clearly Ordered The Killing Of A Person Becoming Apostate'


It's a secular news ... won't get any air time. Why bother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yogijaat

Jaat Rock said:


> @Sidak @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @levina @Yogijaat
> You can see great combination of Secular India and Peaceful Religion here
> Indian Urdu Daily Advocates Murdering Apostates After Extremist Hindu Groups Convert Muslims: 'The First Interpreter Of The Koran, Prophet Muhammad, Has Clearly Ordered The Killing Of A Person Becoming Apostate'


----------



## The_Showstopper

When Arvind Kejriwal does it, it creates problems to co-passengers but when this nautanki CM does it no one's bothered...

Maharashtra Chief Minister Takes Mumbai Local During Peak Hour



Jaat Rock said:


> @Sidak @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @levina @Yogijaat
> You can see great combination of Secular India and Peaceful Religion here
> Indian Urdu Daily Advocates Murdering Apostates After Extremist Hindu Groups Convert Muslims: 'The First Interpreter Of The Koran, Prophet Muhammad, Has Clearly Ordered The Killing Of A Person Becoming Apostate'



Oh dear... Good try from an islamophobic site but you should have read the news before posting and making a fool of yourself....

"*Although in a country like India this order cannot be implemented, even then at the least a Muslim must know that if a husband becomes an apostate, it is not allowed for the wife to live with him; he will not get any share in inheritance after the death of his Muslims parents and close relatives; and his funeral will not be offered if he died as an apostate, nor prayers for forgiveness after his death will be made [to Allah], etc."*

And speaking about the rest, since discussing religion is banned in here, I would abstain from doing that....


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> When Arvind Kejriwal does it, it creates problems to co-passengers but when this nautanki CM does it no one's bothered...
> 
> Maharashtra Chief Minister Takes Mumbai Local During Peak Hour


Didn't saw Band Baja and Baratis along with media crew to shoot whole damn thing did we? heck we heard it after it happened. No one sent an invite like apptards saying.. mele kejlu Chacha ki Balat pe julul julul aana and disturb everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Didn't saw Band Baja and Baratis along with media crew to shoot whole damn thing did we? heck we heard it after it happened. No one sent an invite like apptards saying.. mele kejlu Chacha ki Balat pe julul julul aana and disturb everyone.



Oh yes, the CM of the state is supposed to visit and no arrangements would be made right?? No one would get to know? Then how did media get to know.... Did CM send a invitation for his nautanki?



ranjeet said:


> It's a secular news ... won't get any air time. Why bother.



You can air it on Sudarshan TV, they will pounce on this opportunity....


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh yes, the CM of the state is supposed to visit and no arrangements would be made right?? No one would get to know? Then how did media get to know.... Did CM send a invitation for his nautanki?
> 
> You can air it on Sudarshan TV, they will pounce on this opportunity....


Kejriwal is drama queen ... did the same during his oath taking ceremony with the metro ride and then once again in Mumbai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal is drama queen ... did the same during his oath taking ceremony with the metro ride and then once again in Mumbai..



The nautanki CM of yours traveled economy class(Nautanki) after splurging crores of rupees in his oath ceremony.... So much for his "frugal" lifestyle.... And LOL Feku fans have a problem with AK's Oath ceremony...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> The nautanki CM of yours traveled economy class(Nautanki) after splurging crores of rupees in his oath ceremony.... So much for his "frugal" lifestyle.... And LOL Feku fans have a problem with AK's Oath ceremony...


Kejriwal wants every common man to fly Business class. So much for this hypocrisy !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal wants every common man to fly Business class. So much for this hypocrisy !!!


Krazywal is not a common man any more. Being an aam aadmi is not that fun now.. so he is on his way to become khas aadmi instead! 

AAP members to protect Kejriwal from attackers - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Krazywal is not a common man any more. Being an aam aadmi is not that fun now.. so he is on his way to become khas aadmi instead!
> 
> AAP members to protect Kejriwal from attackers - The Times of India


If only they could protect Kejriwal from himself. No one would be in so much pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal wants every common man to fly Business class. So much for this hypocrisy !!!



Is that a problem?? Do you want to take that "Business class" quote so literally just to take jibes at AK. Our leaders live a lifestyle akin western leaders but when it comes to the common man, the same standards aren't applied... So AK saying something in that line is wrong, Is it?


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Is that a problem?? Do you want to take that "Business class" quote so literally just to take a jibe at AK. Our leaders live a lifestyle akin western leaders but when it comes to the common man, the same standards aren't applied... So AK saying something in that line is wrong, Is it?


nope but you pointing out what Modi does is hypocrisy. Blame his Gujrati Background, he loves to fly lavish.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> nope but you pointing out what Modi does is hypocrisy. Blame his Gujrati Background, he loves to fly lavish.



I don't think I ever pointed out Modi for his lavish lifestyle but yes I did point out his flights in Adani's Jet or State sponsored "Sadhbhavna". And why would I have a problem with what he wears or does unless it adversely affects my nation's coffers...


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> If only they could protect Kejriwal from himself. No one would be in so much pain.


that would happen soon after Delhi elections when he is left on his own to be protected! Wheels are coming off one by one. Even today they had a prominent name leaving the party. there will be hoards of them running away from this Krazy Kejri in the near future!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> I don't think I ever pointed out Modi for his lavish lifestyle but yes I did point out his flights in Adani's Jet or State sponsored "Sadhbhavna". And why would I have a problem with what he wears or does unless it adversely affects my nation's coffers...


Who paid for the rent for Sarkari Bungalow of Kejriwal? Party funds or was it from his own savings?



JanjaWeed said:


> that would happen soon after Delhi elections when he is left on his own to be protected! Wheels are coming off one by one. Even today they had a prominent name leaving the party. there will be hoards of them running away from this Krazy Kejri in the near future!


Can't wait for it, lets put an end to this drama for once and forever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Best warning against smoking!

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Who paid for the rent for Sarkari Bungalow of Kejriwal? Party funds or was it from his own savings?
> 
> 
> Can't wait for it, lets put an end to this drama for once and forever



Can you be specific? Which Sarkari Bungalow?



Sidak said:


> Best warning against smoking!
> 
> View attachment 180381


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

More fake news by media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Anyone know how many seats BJP has in the Rajya Sabha now ?


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> Anyone know how many seats BJP has in the Rajya Sabha now ?


NDA:59
UPA:78
Others:89
Rajya Sabha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Parul

Ashutosh: Do u have a secret ??
Kejri: Yes, we will take support from congress
Ashutosh: Secret ?? 
Kejru: ??
Sisodia: Abe cigarette maang raha hai ye.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> Ashutosh: Do u have a secret ??
> Kejri: Yes, we will take support from congress
> Ashutosh: Secret ??
> Kejru: ??
> Sisodia: Abe cigarette maang raha hai ye.



Hehehe... Good one....

This one is good as well...

Congress Defender Allegedly Faked Relationship with Vadra's Cousin -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

^ Yeh to heights hai bhai.

I have a confession to do, everytime I even think of Kejriwal, my mind starts going
Kejriwal, kejriwal kejriwal kejrtiwaal
Kejriwal, kejriwal kejriwal kejrtiwaal
To the tune of lungi dance, lungi dance..

Damn you "all India bakch*d".
Dharna Dance feat. Yo Yo Kejru Singh - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Now no one stop revolution...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

This is just too fcuk'd up. 
Congress Defender Allegedly Faked Relationship with Vadra's Cousin -The New Indian Express


----------



## TejasMk3

Opinion: Captain Vikram Batra's Mother On Quitting AAP

Kamal Kant Batra, 69, contested the national election this year from Himachal Pradesh as a candidate of the Aam Aadmi Party. In 1999, her son, Captain Vikram Batra, was killed in the Kargil War. He was 24. "Yeh dil maange more," he had declared famously, appropriating the Pepsi tagline at the time to convey the courage of the Indian soldier.)

As told to NDTV.com

I decided to resign from the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) on December 30, after joining it 10 months earlier.* I was deeply unsatisfied with the functioning and the organisational structure of AAP. It failed to appeal to me. The party has been a let-down at the state level here in Himachal, and even the national functioning of the party has not impressed me. I would not like to go into detail and criticise the party, but things are not 'proper'.*

I'd been thinking about resigning for a while. In fact, my husband, on my behalf, attended the state and national level meetings of the party just a few days ago but we'd been completely inactive in party matters for the last two months.

When I joined the party, the Aam Aadmi Party had requested us to fight the elections, saying that we were reputed and well-known people, and they offered us a Lok Sabha ticket from Hamirpur. We'd thought the party would make a difference. I am happy that despite being new to the field of politics, we still stood third out of 10 candidates in the elections. But after the results, the organisational structure and the functioning of the party has gone downhill and left me disappointed.

After I said I would quit, so far I have not received any calls from senior members of the party - Arvind Kejriwal and others. But we have received some calls from our region and they have appealed to us to reconsider as they say that this would be a setback for the party in the state. I have not sent a written resignation to anyone yet, but will soon send my resignation to Arvind Kejriwalji by email or by post.

The first thing that always appealed to me about the Aam Aadmi Party was their stand against corruption. Second, they brought fresh faces to Indian politics: people from all backgrounds, rich and poor, across all levels. And the third thing that I like about this party is that they have highlighted the defects of the previous governments and parties.

*As I mentioned before, the things I didn't like about AAP are their working, poor functioning and organisational chaos. Also, there is a lot of 'big bossism'.* No one from the party, neither Mr Kejriwal nor any member of the national leadership has contacted us after the elections.

Right now there are no plans of joining any other party. Whether I want to continue in politics, only time will tell. But at present, I'm not in a mood to join any political party.

*My advice to Mr Kejriwal would be that he should run his party in a completely democratic way. Every man in an organization is important. Everyone should be given due weightage and due regard.*

*And for Mr Modi, I feel that he is trying his best. He seems to be on the right track*. My advice - he should walk the talk on all his promises, only then can our country progress.

Nationalism and patriotism are the two points that should always be kept in mind. He should definitely do more for the martyrs and their families, soldiers who put their life at stake for protecting our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550959388890918914
I nominate @The_Showstopper and @Prometheus !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

An old pic of BJP leader Subramanian Swamy with Khalistani Terrorist Jarnail Singh Bhindranwala
@Sidak @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly @Prometheus


----------



## Parul

TejasMk3 said:


> Opinion: Captain Vikram Batra's Mother On Quitting AAP
> 
> Kamal Kant Batra, 69, contested the national election this year from Himachal Pradesh as a candidate of the Aam Aadmi Party. In 1999, her son, Captain Vikram Batra, was killed in the Kargil War. He was 24. "Yeh dil maange more," he had declared famously, appropriating the Pepsi tagline at the time to convey the courage of the Indian soldier.)
> 
> As told to NDTV.com
> 
> I decided to resign from the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) on December 30, after joining it 10 months earlier.* I was deeply unsatisfied with the functioning and the organisational structure of AAP. It failed to appeal to me. The party has been a let-down at the state level here in Himachal, and even the national functioning of the party has not impressed me. I would not like to go into detail and criticise the party, but things are not 'proper'.*
> 
> I'd been thinking about resigning for a while. In fact, my husband, on my behalf, attended the state and national level meetings of the party just a few days ago but we'd been completely inactive in party matters for the last two months.
> 
> When I joined the party, the Aam Aadmi Party had requested us to fight the elections, saying that we were reputed and well-known people, and they offered us a Lok Sabha ticket from Hamirpur. We'd thought the party would make a difference. I am happy that despite being new to the field of politics, we still stood third out of 10 candidates in the elections. But after the results, the organisational structure and the functioning of the party has gone downhill and left me disappointed.
> 
> After I said I would quit, so far I have not received any calls from senior members of the party - Arvind Kejriwal and others. But we have received some calls from our region and they have appealed to us to reconsider as they say that this would be a setback for the party in the state. I have not sent a written resignation to anyone yet, but will soon send my resignation to Arvind Kejriwalji by email or by post.
> 
> The first thing that always appealed to me about the Aam Aadmi Party was their stand against corruption. Second, they brought fresh faces to Indian politics: people from all backgrounds, rich and poor, across all levels. And the third thing that I like about this party is that they have highlighted the defects of the previous governments and parties.
> 
> *As I mentioned before, the things I didn't like about AAP are their working, poor functioning and organisational chaos. Also, there is a lot of 'big bossism'.* No one from the party, neither Mr Kejriwal nor any member of the national leadership has contacted us after the elections.
> 
> Right now there are no plans of joining any other party. Whether I want to continue in politics, only time will tell. But at present, I'm not in a mood to join any political party.
> 
> *My advice to Mr Kejriwal would be that he should run his party in a completely democratic way. Every man in an organization is important. Everyone should be given due weightage and due regard.*
> 
> *And for Mr Modi, I feel that he is trying his best. He seems to be on the right track*. My advice - he should walk the talk on all his promises, only then can our country progress.
> 
> Nationalism and patriotism are the two points that should always be kept in mind. He should definitely do more for the martyrs and their families, soldiers who put their life at stake for protecting our country.



Err - she's changed her stance too early. Waise kafi jhaldi Akal aa gayee. Subha Ka Bhoola Shaam Ko Ghar AA Gaye toh Usay Aaptard nahi Khete - Use Shaeed Vikram Batra ki Maa Khete hai. Welcome Back Maata Ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 180563



What's your motive behind posting these pics? When this happened swami was not in BJP. By the way, he was saint/religious leader until, he went against his Master Fake Gandhi!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550959388890918914
> I nominate @The_Showstopper and @Prometheus !!!


I am delighted that you chose my name...... Would love to help a good cause.


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> I am delighted that you chose my name...... Would love to help a good cause.


Issi baat pe I nominate you once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> What's your motive behind posting these pics? When this happened swami was not in BJP. By the way, he was saint/religious leader until, he went against his Master Fake Gandhi!


These pics are of 1984. Before operation Blue Star he visited Bhindrawala several times in Darbar Sahib complex. He was there to gain political mileage for his party like congressmen.
Bhindrawala was a rogue element from the start. It is not your fault there are many Sikhs like you who consider him as saint or religious leader.
Todays BJP was created mostly by members of erstwhile Janata Party & Subbu was one of the founding members of Janata Party. I agree Bhindrawala was created by Indira & Sanjay Gandhi to finish their political opponents in Punjab. But here by bringing Gandhis you are trying to divert topic.
My Question is simple - What was this member of a party of self proclaimed nationalists was doing with a terrorist created by congress ? as you was the one who brought up claim of AAP links with Khalistanis.


ranjeet said:


> Issi baat pe I nominate you once again.


Few weeks back I nominated @Sidak for unaccounted donations to @Prometheus & Punjab AAP,
and She agreed for monetary contribution to AAP 
Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2158

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Few weeks back I nominated @Sidak for unaccounted donations to @Prometheus & Punjab AAP,
> and She agreed for monetary contribution to AAP
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2158


For Punjab, not Delhi.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Issi baat pe I nominate you once again.



Oye ab kya kangaal karega mujhko....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Oye ab kya kangaal karega mujhko....


Damn .. got caught me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Damn .. got caught me.



Haan hamare paas bhi dimaag naamki cheez hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

I'm sorry for me, he was a Terrorist from Day 1 & never a SAINT. PERIOD. 

Wherever anyone talks about Khalistan, I bring Gandhi's name, as she is solely responsible for it. I didn't try try divert the topic. It's your fault, you only posted the Pictures and didn't mention anything. 


Further, can you post any links for this? I believe many Political Leaders have met him, that doesn't make all of them Khalistanis.




Juggernautjatt said:


> *It is not your fault there are many Sikhs like you who consider him as saint or religious leader.*
> . But here by bringing Gandhis you are trying to divert topic.
> My Question is simple - What was this member of a party of self proclaimed nationalists was doing with a terrorist created by congress ? as you was the one who brought up claim of AAP links with Khalistanis.
> 
> Few weeks back I nominated @Sidak for unaccounted donations to @Prometheus & Punjab AAP,
> and She agreed for monetary contribution to AAP
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2158



Yes, I bought it. The AAP Delhi Leader Participated in Anti-India Rally in London. That is why. Is anything wrong in it? After all AAP is the party with Difference? 



ranjeet said:


> For Punjab, not Delhi.



I support @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt & their family, if they people fight elections. I'll support. However, never gonna support a party whoes leader is a Hypocrite, Quitter and on TOP OF THAT A *BHAND*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Sidak said:


> TOP OF THAT A *BHAND*.


Damn went full Paindu there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Damn went full Paindu there



Nothing Pendu about it. That is the apt word which describes his Party and Him.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

check this out.. this tweet of 2009 is going to haunt this lady really bad...how low one can get!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/550959388890918914
> I nominate @The_Showstopper and @Prometheus !!!




dont worry ..........I will donate much more then that when it comes to Punjab election...........even during non-election season ....my family is giving funds to Political parties .........which increases during elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Columbia University professor may be NITI Aayog vice-chairman - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Finally Modi's team for economy is taking its shape. This year promises to be an exciting one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Columbia University professor may be NITI Aayog vice-chairman - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> Finally Modi's team for economy is taking its shape. This year promises to be an exciting one.


What are your views on Arun Jaitley as FM? I don't like that dude. too media friendly.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> What are your views on Arun Jaitley as FM? I don't like that dude. too media friendly.


Lone member from Delhi's cozy club in Modi's cabinet. Arun Jaitley is someone who would fit in any govt from any party.


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Lone member from Delhi's cozy club in Modi's cabinet. Arun Jaitley is someone who would fit in any govt from any party.


How long do you think we will have to bear with him?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> How long do you think we will have to bear with him?


wow...good question. He has been loyal to Modi right from the start. Stood by him during '02 fiasco. Even when other top leaders like Advani, Sushma Swaraj etc were averae to Modi's anointment to the top job...Jaitley was the one guy who stood by him consistently. Maybe he is getting rewarded for that... & will enjoy this goodwill as long as he is in Modi's good books. I honestly think he is not cut out for finance ministry. Maybe law ministry or I & B will suit him.


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> wow...good question. He has been loyal to Modi right from the start. Stood by him during '02 fiasco. Even when other top leaders like Advani, Sushma Swaraj etc were averae to Modi's anointment to the top job...Jaitley was the one guy who stood by him consistently. Maybe he is getting rewarded for that... & will enjoy this goodwill as long as he is in Modi's good books. I honestly think he is not cut out for finance ministry. Maybe law ministry or I & B will suit him.


I&B would have been fine but now it would look like demotion.


----------



## kurup

Sidak said:


> Best warning against smoking!
> 
> View attachment 180381




 ..... I have decided to quit smoking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> What are your views on Arun Jaitley as FM? I don't like that dude. too media friendly.



Not fit for his post. Finance should have been taken away from him. But he has stood with Modi-Shah duo during tough times. So he will continue. That's why Modi is packing Finance ministry with people like Jayant sinha. Jaitley will be a figurehead and real policies will be made by others working under him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

kurup said:


> ..... I have decided to quit smoking



Finally the youth of India has awaken - Courtesy Rahul Gandhi. #youthempowerment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Suresh Bhardaj leaves AAP and this is how they spinning it around. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551314839415435266

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AAP claims BJP workers attacked their workers and burned their car in Delhi. 

Lo ji bhand shuru ho gaye apne Drama karne.

AAP claims BJP workers attacked their workers and burned their car in Delhi. 

Lo ji bhand shuru ho gaye apne Drama karne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> AAP claims BJP workers attacked their workers and burned their car in Delhi.
> 
> Lo ji bhand shuru ho gaye apne Drama karne.
> 
> AAP claims BJP workers attacked their workers and burned their car in Delhi.
> 
> Lo ji bhand shuru ho gaye apne Drama karne.



Yeh to hona hi tha. Unke pyaare channel Total TV news bhi ab BJP ko majority De Di. Lagta hai itne din ka hi paisa diya tha baniye me..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Yeh to bona hi thanks. Unke pyaare channel Total TV news bhi an BJP ko majority De Di. Lagta hair time din ka hi paisa diya tha baniye me..


Baniye ko pata nahi tha .. Gujju kis bala ka naam hai, aur yahan toh hai bhi 2-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Amit Shah on Roll...

Amit Shah launches offensive against Congress govt in Karnataka - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

jha said:


> Amit Shah on Roll...
> 
> Amit Shah launches offensive against Congress govt in Karnataka - The Times of India



Only a matter of time before we achieve congress mukt baharat 



Juggernautjatt said:


> These pics are of 1984. Before operation Blue Star he visited Bhindrawala several times in Darbar Sahib complex. He was there to gain political mileage for his party like congressmen.
> Bhindrawala was a rogue element from the start. It is not your fault there are many Sikhs like you who consider him as saint or religious leader.
> Todays BJP was created mostly by members of erstwhile Janata Party & Subbu was one of the founding members of Janata Party. I agree Bhindrawala was created by Indira & Sanjay Gandhi to finish their political opponents in Punjab. But here by bringing Gandhis you are trying to divert topic.
> My Question is simple - What was this member of a party of self proclaimed nationalists was doing with a terrorist created by congress ? as you was the one who brought up claim of AAP links with Khalistanis.
> 
> Few weeks back I nominated @Sidak for unaccounted donations to @Prometheus & Punjab AAP,
> and She agreed for monetary contribution to AAP
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2158



For Punjab even i Support AAP but in not in New Delhi



JanjaWeed said:


> check this out.. this tweet of 2009 is going to haunt this lady really bad...how low one can get!



Who is this lady

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

BJP units in Telangana and AP preparing to induct popular personalities - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Who is this lady


Shila aunty lagti hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Shila aunty lagti hai...



Kya?


----------



## jha

rajasthan government took 400 acre land from robert vadra. वाड्रा से 400 बीघा जमीन वापस छीनी सरकार ने - Amar Ujala

Not so Happy new Year for Damad Jee.... Both Haryana and Rajsthan Govt. moving forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Amit Shah on Roll...
> 
> Amit Shah launches offensive against Congress govt in Karnataka - The Times of India


Karnataka is definitely there for the taking in the next state election. Siddharamiaah is seen more & more as the CM for only minority community. If anyone has any doubt about Congress being anti-majority party...just look at the state affairs in Karnataka, to be convinced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

BTW what the hell is going on in Twitter..? Fans of two Tamil actors are trending against each other...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551406642429177856


----------



## TejasMk3

jha said:


> BTW what the hell is going on in Twitter..? Fans of two Tamil actors are trending against each other...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551406642429177856


This is standard.....just go to any youtube video...you can find these silly fights happening. They even have dedicated troll armies who used to sending random messages on mobiles (now it's shifted to whatsapp and social networks.)

@Rajaraja Chola

We were talking about congress.....these guys will never change, their moronic way of playing politics and doubting security forces has stiill not changed. 'Terror' boat: One crew member should have been caught alive, says Gujarat Congress - Firstpost, I've also seen many congi sympathisizers and some apptards coming with similar "were they really terrorists? " type stuff...

Also I think you made a thread about Palestine...but it got deleted?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

jha said:


> BJP units in Telangana and AP preparing to induct popular personalities - Economic Times





jha said:


> "After key leaders such as* Kavuri Sambasiva Rao j*oined the BJP just ahead of the 2014 LS elections, heavyweights like former minister *Kanna Laxminarayana* signed up recently. BJP leaders are said to be in talks with senior politicians including *Botsa Satyanarayana, Sabbam Hari, Lagadapati Rajagopal, UA Kumar and Komatireddi Venkat Reddy.*" .



If Ap-BJP feels that they grow using netas who have lost their credibility & support base, they are unfortunately wrong. 
Kiran Kumar Reddy is not trusted by his fellow reddys & is deeply unpopular in TG, Sabbam Hari(who is in Kiran's party) & Kavuri don't have much of a base left.

Botsa unlike the others can influence quite a few assembly segments & he has loads of muscle-power in Northern Andhra, but he has absolutely no credibility. He is well known for his corruption & goondagardi. He is one of the most hated personalities in Northern Andhra(where he is from). Getting him in will only lose you more potential voters then you can gain

Komati Reddy will be an asset for the party in Nalgonda district of Telangana. Kanna Laxinarayana will also help the party in AP, though he too doesn't have much of a base remaining.

If BJP truly wants to grow in AP, it has to strengthen it's cadre base & start from scratch, not go running after ex-leaders without credibility. Also it has to ensure that AP is rewarded & compensated for the injustice done to it during bifurcation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Only a matter of time before we achieve congress mukt baharat



Except kerala, Valley and a few NE states the rest all are manageable if they have a good strategy.


----------



## jha

Interview of an old Modi critic : Ghanshyam Sha... Worth reading...

Scroll.in - News. Politics. Culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

BJPtards did gunda gardi ...........again .............. @jha u were one of them???


----------



## jha

Consensus in JD(U) over merger with RJD - The Times of India

This election in Bihar is probably going to be as exciting as 2000/2005 ones. Both sides have already started preparing for the fight. Bhupendra Yadav has been active to mobilize whole Sangh Parivar. RSS chief is also said to be determined to win Bihar. 

Modi is probably going to announce a special package for Bihar in next budget. Thats why JD-U is planning to dissolve assembly earlier. Interesting times ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Aam Admi Party today started their election campaign in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> View attachment 180969
> Aam Admi Party today started their election campaign in Delhi.
> View attachment 180969



Hahaha..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551437038679904257

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Damad Ji, Sadi Sadi!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tridibans

Sidak said:


> Damad Ji, Sadi Sadi!
> View attachment 180978



Are you serious? I mean.... are you serious? x 12345456 times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Darmashkian said:


> If Ap-BJP feels that they grow using netas who have lost their credibility & support base, they are unfortunately wrong.
> Kiran Kumar Reddy is not trusted by his fellow reddys & is deeply unpopular in TG, Sabbam Hari(who is in Kiran's party) & Kavuri don't have much of a base left.
> 
> Botsa unlike the others can influence quite a few assembly segments & he has loads of muscle-power in Northern Andhra, but he has absolutely no credibility. He is well known for his corruption & goondagardi. He is one of the most hated personalities in Northern Andhra(where he is from). Ge
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551400662022369280ing him in will only lose you more potential voters then you can gain
> 
> Komati Reddy will be an asset for the party in Nalgonda district of Telangana. Kanna Laxinarayana will also help the party in AP, though he too doesn't have much of a base remaining.
> 
> If BJP truly wants to grow in AP, it has to strengthen it's cadre base & start from scratch, not go running after ex-leaders without credibility. Also it has to ensure that AP is rewarded & compensated for the injustice done to it during bifurcation.




Yeh kya ho rha hai Telangana mein bhyi..?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551400662022369280

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Koi hame bhi damad bana le

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> I'm sorry for me, he was a Terrorist from Day 1 & never a SAINT. PERIOD.
> 
> Wherever anyone talks about Khalistan, I bring Gandhi's name, as she is solely responsible for it. I didn't try try divert the topic. It's your fault, you only posted the Pictures and didn't mention anything.
> 
> 
> Further, can you post any links for this? I believe many Political Leaders have met him, that doesn't make all of them Khalistanis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought it. The AAP Delhi Leader Participated in Anti-India Rally in London. That is why. Is anything wrong in it? After all AAP is the party with Difference?
> 
> 
> 
> I support @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt & their family, if they people fight elections. I'll support. However, never gonna support a party whoes leader is a Hypocrite, Quitter and on TOP OF THAT A *BHAND*.


I really appreciate your sensible outlook on Punjab crises. Link is written in the pictures itself that is neverforget84.com. I think this website is of pro Khalistanis. I recommend you to check it out . It is full of funny & fictitious propaganda.


Prometheus said:


> BJPtards did gunda gardi ...........again .............. @jha u were one of them???


The word gundagardi always makes me remind of Akalis. During 2014 Lok Sabha elections some unidentified attacked house of my best friend with Petrol Bomb because his brother (a journalist with reputed Punjabi newspaper) published a story about illegal transport business of Badal family just before elections. Fortunately bomb failed to explode with its full intensity & everyone escaped unhurt. Although this incident happened in UT Chandigarh but police did nothing to nab culprits.


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Koi hame bhi damad bana le



Chinta mat karo... koi na koi itna badnaseeb zaroor hai jo tumhein damad banayega...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Lolwa!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Chinta mat karo... koi na koi itna badnaseeb zaroor hai jo tumhein damad banayega...


Jha sahab ... ab Rahul naam ho gaya toh matlab saare chuti** nikalege kya hum


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> I really appreciate your sensible outlook on Punjab crises. Link is written in the pictures itself that is neverforget84.com. I think this website is of pro Khalistanis.* I recommend you to check it out . It is full of funny & fictitious propaganda*.



I've already been through that website in Past. You yourself saying your source is funny & fictiitious Propaganda. You shouldn't question Swamis role based on it, as many prominent Politicians used to meet Bhindrawale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

jha said:


> Interview of an old Modi critic : Ghanshyam Sha... Worth reading...
> 
> Scroll.in - News. Politics. Culture.


Just another JNU jhola. No big deal.


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Jha sahab ... ab Rahul naam ho gaya toh matlab saare chuti** nikalege kya hum



Kya karein... Naam se yahi yaad aate hain..








Sidak said:


> I've already been through that website in Past. You yourself saying your source is funny & fictiitious Propaganda. You shouldn't question Swamis role based on it, as many prominent Politicians used to meet Bhindrawale.



Swami has been one of the harshest critic of RSS ( and BJP leadership ) in past and has successfully brought down BJP's government a few times . His is a political life which should be studied in different stages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Jha sahab ... ab Rahul naam ho gaya toh matlab saare chuti** nikalege kya hum



Bhai tumhara naam Rahul hai 

Aaj tak mai thare posts ko seriously padta tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> I've already been through that website in Past. You yourself saying your source is funny & fictiitious Propaganda. You shouldn't question Swamis role based on it, as many prominent *Politicians used to meet Bhindrawale*.


OK then what is problem in AAP leader meeting Khalistanis? 
I think AAP leader Jarnail Singh is the same person who hurled shoe on P. Chidambaram ( then home minister) for not providing justice to 84 victims.
If you think those pics are fake then here is another link :
DR. SUBRAMANIAN SWAMY ON OPERATION BLUESTAR AND SANT JARNAIL SINGH BHINDRANWALE | Janamejayan's Weblog
Youtube video & watch what are swamy's views about bhindrawala.


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> I really appreciate your sensible outlook on Punjab crises. Link is written in the pictures itself that is neverforget84.com. I think this website is of pro Khalistanis. I recommend you to check it out . It is full of funny & fictitious propaganda.
> 
> The word gundagardi always makes me remind of Akalis. During 2014 Lok Sabha elections some unidentified attacked house of my best friend with Petrol Bomb because his brother (a journalist with reputed Punjabi newspaper) published a story about illegal transport business of Badal family just before elections. Fortunately bomb failed to explode with its full intensity & everyone escaped unhurt. Although this incident happened in UT Chandigarh but police did nothing to nab culprits.


kya baat hai ... kuddi ne kuch likhta toh ... appreciate your sensible outlook !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Bhai tumhara naam Rahul hai
> 
> Aaj tak mai thare posts ko seriously padta tha


baat aisi hai ... chup chap raho ... nahi to saara sona utar lunga pic mein se.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> kya baat hai ... kuddi ne kuch likhta toh ... appreciate your sensible outlook !!!


She is kudi ?
& that to sensible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> She is kudi ?
> & that to sensible


yes and I am from Alibagh ..... sahi hai na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> yes and I am from Alibagh ..... sahi hai na.


oops I thought every Rahul's brain is like Rahul Gandhi 
Seriously she has sensible outlook on Punjab issues unlike other BJP bhakts but in case of Delhi you know .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> oops I thought every Rahul's brain is like Rahul Gandhi
> Seriously she has sensible outlook on Punjab issues unlike other BJP bhakts but in case of Delhi you know .....


yes yes ..... yahi thi dosti yahi tha pyaar. Sach sunte hi sabne haath peeche khich liya. 
Rab dekh raha hai sabko !!!
No doubt she has that view, she has nothing but best for Sikhs and Punjab overall.


----------



## jha

Finally Angrezi media wakes up ..

Mutation of land purchased by Vadra’s firm cancelled | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> yes yes ..... *yahi thi dosti yahi tha pyaar. Sach sunte hi sabne haath peeche khich liya.
> Rab dekh raha hai sabko !!!*
> No doubt she has that view, she has nothing but best for Sikhs and Punjab overall.


accha sher hai 
but samajh main nahin aya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Finally Angrezi media wakes up ..
> 
> Mutation of land purchased by Vadra’s firm cancelled | The Indian Express


In gurgaon half of congress can be trapped.



Juggernautjatt said:


> accha sher hai
> but samajh main nahin aya


rhne do bhai ji phir ... appa kithe aur le jana apna dholl !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sidak said:


> Damad Ji, Sadi Sadi!
> View attachment 180978


Are you serious... I mean are you serious?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> In gurgaon half of congress can be trapped.
> 
> 
> rhne do bhai ji phir ... appa kithe aur le jana apna dholl !!


just kiddin bro........
anyways you said you wanna become damad I have a girl in mind for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> just kiddin bro........
> anyways you said you wanna become damad I have a girl in mind for you.


Gurudev ... don't tell me it's Bindu !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Gurudev ... don't tell me it's Bindu !!!


No apne aap hi guess lagao here is a hint :




by the way who is bindu ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> No apne aap hi guess lagao here is a hint :
> View attachment 181005
> 
> by the way who is bindu ?


waise to be honest .... I might have had a fair chance if only I were a jatt sikh instead of Hindu jaat.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Juggernautjatt said:


> No apne aap hi guess lagao here is a hint :
> View attachment 181005
> 
> by the way who is bindu ?





ranjeet said:


> waise to be honest .... I might have had a fair chance if only I were a jatt sikh instead of Hindu jaat.


kya baat hai.. Baap deputy CM, maa Union Minister, mama drug mafia, dada CM. Blimmy.. can it get any better & scarier?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> waise to be honest .... I might have had a fair chance if only I were a jatt sikh instead of Hindu jaat.


Don't worry Akalis have no issue in marrying with BJP.
Well agar Vadra type damad banna hai to it is the only option available in country now.
warna Bindu se hi kam chalana padega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> kya baat hai.. Baap deputy CM, maa Union Minister, mama drug mafia, dada CM. Blimmy.. can it get any better & scarier?


don't get jealous ....



Juggernautjatt said:


> Don't worry Akalis have no issue in marrying with BJP.
> Well agar Vadra type damad banna hai to it is the only option available in country now.
> warna Bindu se hi kam chalana padega


thing is ... I am from Chautala Party, it's even more dangerous. Won't be able to breathe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> don't get jealous ....
> 
> 
> thing is ... I am from Chautala Party, it's even more dangerous. Won't be able to breathe.



Bahut jaldi woh party Yadav Jee ki hone wali hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> don't get jealous ....



sahi hai bidu..taka bhida le! apun ko bhoolna mat when u become Badal's Vadra!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Bahut jaldi woh party Yadav Jee ki hone wali hai...


If this happens .... whatever support they have left in jat belt will erode.



JanjaWeed said:


> sahi hai bidu..taka bhida le! apun ko bhoolna mat when u become Badal's Vadra!


haye .. kaas teri baat sach ho ... I will force the mods to change your nick from @JanjaWeed to @Afghanikush.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Is it true that lalu Nitish are merging there parties?

If true, Vinaash Kaale vipreet buddhi


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Is it true that lalu Nitish are merging there parties?
> 
> If true, Vinaash Kaale vipreet buddhi


they already did it.


----------



## Darmashkian

jha said:


> Yeh kya ho rha hai Telangana mein bhyi..?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551400662022369280



@ranjeet @gslv @itachiii 

Here's another one from him :-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551391166973739008
TBH I thought this could be a means to get muslim votes for the GHMC Elections... but this guys are seriously overdoing their muslim appeasement!!!! DOn't they know that this will backfire among the Hindus if Hyderabad!!

Or may be this joker just wants to be in the news+get muslim votes for his party

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Is it true that lalu Nitish are merging there parties?
> 
> If true, Vinaash Kaale vipreet buddhi


Here it is.. a classic case of political self destruction. Man had everything going for him.. one of the most respected & regarded CMs in India, a strong political base, assured of a secured place in India's political scene... & could have aimed for higher political goals. One moment of madness due to highly inflated ego... he lost everything. Nitish Kumar will end up being a mere political pawn in Laloo & Mulayam Singh's greater game. 
Man had a great potential... fell victim to his own ego!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

Darmashkian said:


> If Ap-BJP feels that they grow using netas who have lost their credibility & support base, they are unfortunately wrong.
> Kiran Kumar Reddy is not trusted by his fellow reddys & is deeply unpopular in TG, Sabbam Hari(who is in Kiran's party) & Kavuri don't have much of a base left.
> 
> Botsa unlike the others can influence quite a few assembly segments & he has loads of muscle-power in Northern Andhra, but he has absolutely no credibility. He is well known for his corruption & goondagardi. He is one of the most hated personalities in Northern Andhra(where he is from). Getting him in will only lose you more potential voters then you can gain
> 
> Komati Reddy will be an asset for the party in Nalgonda district of Telangana. Kanna Laxinarayana will also help the party in AP, though he too doesn't have much of a base remaining.
> 
> If BJP truly wants to grow in AP, it has to strengthen it's cadre base & start from scratch, not go running after ex-leaders without credibility. Also it has to ensure that AP is rewarded & compensated for the injustice done to it during bifurcation.


@jha @anonymus @JanjaWeed 
Just confirmed some facts of mine relating to the above.
UA Kumar is a hardcore Gandhi parivar Bhakt. & Lagadapati Rajagopal has retired from politics. I don't think they will join the party.
Also Laxminarayana's base in Guntur District is not as weak as I thought.

& the most important fact is this:- As long as Venkaiah Naidu or his supporters run AP-BJP.... BJP can NEVER become a viable alternative in AP.

& regarding T-BJP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551434540007555072 >

T-BJP is truly the B-Team of the TRS!!!! Even when KCR was indulging in his minority appeasement & Nizam boot-licking ,neither did they bother to criticise him properly nor on time!!! 

Even the local TDP(secular party) unit has criticised the CM on his Nizam-bootlicking, but Telangana BJP unit doesn't bother doing anythin :facepalm:

You wanna grow in TG??? Revamp the total unit & kick out the TRS symphatizers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551477586019102720
B Raman on NDTV-The Hindu-PakiArmy Axis (with tweets) · surnell · Storify

Check this out guys... great game of betrayal is being played by our prominent journos!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

Darmashkian said:


> @jha @anonymus @JanjaWeed
> Just confirmed some facts of mine relating to the above.
> UA Kumar is a hardcore Gandhi parivar Bhakt. & Lagadapati Rajagopal has retired from politics. I don't think they will join the party.
> Also Laxminarayana's base in Guntur District is not as weak as I thought.
> 
> & the most important fact is this:- As long as Venkaiah Naidu or his supporters run AP-BJP.... BJP can NEVER become a viable alternative in AP.
> 
> & regarding T-BJP
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551434540007555072 >
> 
> T-BJP is truly the B-Team of the TRS!!!! Even when KCR was indulging in his minority appeasement & Nizam boot-licking ,neither did they bother to criticise him properly nor on time!!!
> 
> Even the local TDP(secular party) unit has criticised the CM on his Nizam-bootlicking, but Telangana BJP unit doesn't bother doing anythin :facepalm:
> 
> You wanna grow in TG??? Revamp the total unit & kick out the TRS symphatizers



From what I have heard, Venkiah Naidu is no more the Go to guy for AP-BJP. Ram Madhav is actually BJP's head in both states. Only problem with Madhav is his "dheeli langot"..


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551442256775770113
JD (U)-RJD merger in final stage: Nitish - The Times of India

@jha is this is a desperate move to salvage some pride in Bihar or a clever counter attack by Nitish-Lalu combined? Will Lalu ever let Nitish to lead merged party?



Darmashkian said:


> @jha @anonymus @JanjaWeed
> Just confirmed some facts of mine relating to the above.
> UA Kumar is a hardcore Gandhi parivar Bhakt. & Lagadapati Rajagopal has retired from politics. I don't think they will join the party.
> Also Laxminarayana's base in Guntur District is not as weak as I thought.
> 
> & the most important fact is this:- As long as Venkaiah Naidu or his supporters run AP-BJP.... BJP can NEVER become a viable alternative in AP.
> 
> & regarding T-BJP
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551434540007555072 >
> 
> T-BJP is truly the B-Team of the TRS!!!! Even when KCR was indulging in his minority appeasement & Nizam boot-licking ,neither did they bother to criticise him properly nor on time!!!
> 
> Even the local TDP(secular party) unit has criticised the CM on his Nizam-bootlicking, but Telangana BJP unit doesn't bother doing anythin :facepalm:
> 
> You wanna grow in TG??? Revamp the total unit & kick out the TRS symphatizers


I'm sure Amit Shah has a plan for both AP & TG. Both these states just concluded their state elections.... & we still have over 4 & half years to go for next assembly elections. Amit Shah is in the process of revamping & reviving the leadership in election bound states. There are many more states to go for elections before AP & TG.. & am sure AS will get his plans right at the right time for both these states!


----------



## Mike_Brando

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 180552
> 
> An old pic of BJP leader Subramanian Swamy with Khalistani Terrorist Jarnail Singh Bhindranwala
> @Sidak @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly @Prometheus


Brother,you being a Sikh yourself should realize the fact that Mr.Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale was not a terrorist as far the defination of "terrorism" is concerned.I do admit that he was a religious extremist who picked up arms against this nation and declared war against the Indian Union but we should also keep this in mind that it was only because of the late Mrs.Gandhi who literally pushed him to the wall and was the real culprit behind the "Khalistani" movement.Mr.Bhindranwale was a flamboyant religious leader with a huge following and he simply used this to his own advantage,so in no way can he be termed as a terrorist.Simply put,Mrs.Gandhi herself created a monster out of this man for her own petty political gains.What happened in Punjab during the 80s was totally unfortunate and millions of people suffered because of the lust of power of Mrs.Gandhi.I hope i have already explained myself thoroughly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Juggernautjatt said:


> OK then what is problem in AAP leader meeting Khalistanis?
> I think AAP leader Jarnail Singh is the same person who hurled shoe on P. Chidambaram ( then home minister) for not providing justice to 84 victims.
> If you think those pics are fake then here is another link :
> DR. SUBRAMANIAN SWAMY ON OPERATION BLUESTAR AND SANT JARNAIL SINGH BHINDRANWALE | Janamejayan's Weblog
> Youtube video & watch what are swamy's views about bhindrawala.



Saala Banda AAPI baad'ch banda par Kamla pehla baan janda. 

Saaleya, AAP leader Khud Khalistani eh, the tu pooch reha hai, udde Khalistaniya naal millan'ch ki haarz hai? Teri Akal kitthe Gavach gayi? 

One can find pics of Vadda Badal or any big Indian Politicans with Bhindrawala or even Military Personnel, hun Babal the baaki sare vi Khalistani ney?

@Prometheus Yours Truly Vadda Badal is a Khalistani Supporter or not? 

I'm not going to start my day watching an Hour Plus Video of Swami whom I consider, a Retarded person. Neither his views matter to me.

@jha I don't know about Swami's Past etc..What I know is no Politicians or Political parties are Sane. They put their Personal Interest over National Interest (few exceptions are always there).

@Juggernautjatt My Point was simple, AAP claims to be a Party with difference. What they claim & what they do is Opposite. Anyone who supports, anti-India activities like your AAP leader does, he is Anti in my eyes. Period.

Comparing Swami Meeting Bhindrawala & your AAP leader _RECENTLY ATTENDING RALLY ASKING FOR SEPARATE SIKH HOMELAND_ is comparing Apples with Oranges.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@Sidak People use abusive language when they ran out of logic arguments. Your post has been reported



Mike_Brando said:


> Brother,you being a Sikh yourself should realize the fact that Mr.Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale was not a terrorist as far the defination of "terrorism" is concerned.I do admit that he was a religious extremist who picked up arms against this nation and declared war against the Indian Union but we should also keep this in mind that it was only because of the late Mrs.Gandhi who literally pushed him to the wall and was the real culprit behind the "Khalistani" movement.Mr.Bhindranwale was a flamboyant religious leader with a huge following and he simply used this to his own advantage,so in no way can he be termed as a terrorist.Simply put,Mrs.Gandhi herself created a monster out of this man for her own petty political gains.What happened in Punjab during the 80s was totally unfortunate and millions of people suffered because of the lust of power of Mrs.Gandhi.I hope i have already explained myself thoroughly.


Bro every Sikh knows Gandhi family's evil role in Punjab crises. But that doesn't mean Bhindrawala was innocent. For me everyone who threatens to kill people of other religions is a terrorist. He once threatened to kill 5000 Hindus in one hour. You can find that speech on Youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

A cartoon from political section of our local.news paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darmashkian

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551442256775770113
> JD (U)-RJD merger in final stage: Nitish - The Times of India
> 
> @jha is this is a desperate move to salvage some pride in Bihar or a clever counter attack by Nitish-Lalu combined? Will Lalu ever let Nitish to lead merged party?
> 
> 
> I'm sure Amit Shah has a plan for both AP & TG. Both these states just concluded their state elections.... & we still have over 4 & half years to go for next assembly elections. Amit Shah is in the process of revamping & reviving the leadership in election bound states. There are many more states to go for elections before AP & TG.. & am sure AS will get his plans right at the right time for both these states!



Don't worry  As a TDP supporter ,I am glad to see the condition & strategy of the BJP in both these states.  .

CASE 1:-
Even if BJP falters & fails to grow in both the states, I am sure that the TDP will retain power in AP, & will grow in TG due to anti-incumbency against KCR+lack of a viable alternative to him. 

CASE 2:- 
Even if the BJP grows in AP & TG. A division of votes will ensure the victory of the TDP in 2019 in AP . & a division of anti-TDP votes could help the party in Medak & Northern TG. & then TDP+BJP could form a coalition govt. in TG.

Or that is what is my prediction. I hope it comes true 

Also TDP has a better record at good governance+development compared to the local BJP unit here.

& by the way CBN is no Uddhav or Nitish, he knows when to order & when to bend.  
He is also known for his shrewdness & political acumen, Defeating him will not be easy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

I heard Meesa Bharti is being made deputy CM in Bihar, is it true? 
@jha @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> I heard Meesa Bharti is being made deputy CM in Bihar, is it true?
> @jha @JanjaWeed



Aisi rumour aa to rahi hai.


----------



## Parul

@Prometheus What is abusive in below mentioned post? 
--------------------------------------------------------------
Saala Banda AAPI baad'ch banda par Kamla pehla baan janda. 

Saaleya, AAP leader Khud Khalistani eh, the tu pooch reha hai, udde Khalistaniya naal millan'ch ki haarz hai? Teri Akal kitthe Gavach gayi? 

One can find pics of Vadda Badal or any big Indian Politicans with Bhindrawala or even Military Personnel, hun Babal the baaki sare vi Khalistani ney?

@Prometheus Yours Truly Vadda Badal is a Khalistani Supporter or not? 

I'm not going to start my day watching an Hour Plus Video of Swami whom I consider, a Retarded person. Neither his views matter to me.

Jha: I don't know about Swami's Past etc..What I know is no Politicians or Political parties are Sane. They put their Personal Interest over National Interest (few exceptions are always there).

AAPI: My Point was simple, AAP claims to be a Party with difference. What they claim & what they do is Opposite. Anyone who supports, anti-India activities like your AAP leader does, he is Anti in my eyes. Period.

Comparing Swami Meeting Bhindrawala & your AAP leader _RECENTLY ATTENDING RALLY ASKING FOR SEPARATE SIKH HOMELAND_is comparing Apples with Oranges.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I heard Meesa Bharti is being made deputy CM in Bihar, is it true?
> @jha @JanjaWeed


kya? Lalu's grip on Nitish has started taking shape then!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551703323292598272






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551707463045496833video link: Watch TIMES NOW's Vine "#TMCSlapGate Mamata Banerjee's nephew Abhishek Banerjee slapped during a TMC youth rally [Vine video]"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> kya? Lalu's grip on Nitish has started taking shape then!


There were tickers on some news channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551731749428809728
check this out... guilty playing the victim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Sidak said:


> I've already been through that website in Past. You yourself saying your source is funny & fictiitious Propaganda. You shouldn't question Swamis role based on it, as many prominent Politicians used to meet Bhindrawale.



Check this out


Juggernautjatt said:


> oops I thought every Rahul's brain is like Rahul Gandhi
> Seriously she has sensible outlook on Punjab issues unlike other BJP bhakts but in case of Delhi you know .....



I am a Delhi Wala aur Delhi Wale kii hassiyat se khee raha hu AAP delhi ke liye Achi nahi hai 
Specially Kejri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

I've read that & decided to ignore. This is what I mentioned about #aaptards before General Elections and it's still APT for them.

_'Debating with an AAPtard is like playing chess with a Pigeon. Even if you're logical and saying everything right, finally the Pigeon will knock over all the pieces, shit on the board, and claim his victory'. _



Echo_419 said:


> Check this out

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> I've read that & decided to ignore. This is what I mentioned about #aaptards before General Elections and it's still APT for them.
> 
> _'Debating with an AAPtard is like playing chess with a Pigeon. Even if you're logical and saying everything right, finally the Pigeon will knock over all the pieces, shit on the board, and claim his victory'. _



Start putting them in ignore list. There is no need to keep explaining your point of view every time.

Watch ANI's Vine "WB CM Mamata Banerjee's nephew slapped by a youth during a rally in East Medinipur (WB)"


----------



## Parul

jha said:


> Start putting them in ignore list. There is no need to keep explaining your point of view every time.
> 
> Watch ANI's Vine "WB CM Mamata Banerjee's nephew slapped by a youth during a rally in East Medinipur (WB)"



I usually ignore their posts. Thought, he is a sane person, but I was wrong.  

The one who Slapped him got thrashed by TMC workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Start putting them in ignore list. There is no need to keep explaining your point of view every time.
> 
> Watch ANI's Vine "WB CM Mamata Banerjee's nephew slapped by a youth during a rally in East Medinipur (WB)"


The guy slapped Jihadidi's nephew is as good as dead if not already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

MSM (Main Stream Media) demystified!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> The guy slapped Jihadidi's nephew is as good as dead if not already.



He did a daring act. Almost suicidal. 

This beating has a chance to become mini-singur for mamta if he turns out to be a sharadha victim. Too much anger among victims of this fraud including Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Lolwa!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Echo_419

jha said:


> He did a daring act. Almost suicidal.
> 
> This beating has a chance to become mini-singur for mamta if he turns out to be a sharadha victim. Too much anger among victims of this fraud including Muslims.



The man should be made minister for 'Bravery & Heroic stuff'


----------



## ranjeet

Sidak said:


> Lolwa!
> 
> View attachment 181263


too good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> The guy slapped Jihadidi's nephew is as good as dead if not already.


Fighting for his life in the hospital already. Not a good start for Didi in 2015,


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Fighting for his life in the hospital already. Not a good start for Didi in 2015,


damn, I hope he survives. I doubt news about him will come out.

Chamak raha hai chera .. sehre mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> @Prometheus What is abusive in below mentioned post?
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Saala Banda AAPI baad'ch banda par Kamla pehla baan janda.
> 
> Saaleya, AAP leader Khud Khalistani eh, the tu pooch reha hai, udde Khalistaniya naal millan'ch ki haarz hai? Teri Akal kitthe Gavach gayi?
> 
> One can find pics of Vadda Badal or any big Indian Politicans with Bhindrawala or even Military Personnel, hun Babal the baaki sare vi Khalistani ney?
> 
> @Prometheus Yours Truly Vadda Badal is a Khalistani Supporter or not?
> 
> I'm not going to start my day watching an Hour Plus Video of Swami whom I consider, a Retarded person. Neither his views matter to me.
> 
> Jha: I don't know about Swami's Past etc..What I know is no Politicians or Political parties are Sane. They put their Personal Interest over National Interest (few exceptions are always there).
> 
> AAPI: My Point was simple, AAP claims to be a Party with difference. What they claim & what they do is Opposite. Anyone who supports, anti-India activities like your AAP leader does, he is Anti in my eyes. Period.
> 
> Comparing Swami Meeting Bhindrawala & your AAP leader _RECENTLY ATTENDING RALLY ASKING FOR SEPARATE SIKH HOMELAND_is comparing Apples with Oranges.




Many Akali leaders were Khalistan supporters and some were even armed insurgents ............one of them named "Valtoha" recently in Punjab assembly said he was a Khalistani , is a khalistani and will remain a Khalistani" ...........strangely BJP kinda liked his comment ............so BJP is also a Khalistani supporting party ???? once Captain Arminder singh went to Canada and his pic was circulated which showed Captain in a gurudawar with pro-Khalistani slogans written on back..............so Congress is also Khalistani supporters ..........

About Jarnail Singh .........its well known fact that he has suffered too much during 84 "genocide" ...........he has written many books on it. its common sense that a person cannot forget when ur loved ones are "BURNED ALIVE " in front of you.
Now people says it was congressi who killed them..............NO YOU GUYS ARE WRONG............IT WAS INDIAN GOVT. WHICH KILLED THEM and later did a cover up and started labelling any turban wearing sikh as a terrorist 

and yeah just check how many how many FIR were registered against RSS sanghis and BJP supporters related to 84 genocide.

I completely agree with emotions of Sikhs from Delhi ...............they have suffered a lot and if they demand anything via peaceful ways , even if its separation from India .........*OUR CONSTITUTION ALLOWS THEM TO DEMAND AND EXPRESS THEM PEACEFULLY"* 

If sikhs will forget about 84 .......who else is gonna remember it???...............what has Indian govt done to repay Sikhs after the genocide...........lol ....germany is still paying Isreal for what nazis did to jews..........ha................



ranjeet said:


> damn, I hope he survives. I doubt news about him will come out.
> 
> Chamak raha hai chera .. sehre mein.




I hope Bhakts were also tolerant and would take the jokes on feku with open mind...................


recently a Bhakt said to me .........to respect the chair of PM ........even if u dont respect Shri Modi....................where were so high moral sayings when Manmohan singh was PM???

@Sidak ...........that post was really offensive .........plz delete that where ever u post that


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> I hope Bhakts were also tolerant and would take the jokes on feku with open mind...................
> 
> 
> recently a Bhakt said to me .........to respect the chair of PM ........even if u dont respect Shri Modi....................where were so high moral sayings when Manmohan singh was PM???


Well I agree on that part, tolerance is must.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> damn, I hope he survives. I doubt news about him will come out.
> 
> Chamak raha hai chera .. sehre mein.


Lol..check this out. Is that muffler glued around his head?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Well I agree on that part, tolerance is must.




btw Ranjeet ................I am going to KANEDA this month ......i heard Punjabis have opened up Dhabas in every street in Kaneda ........would love to eat those Dhabas



JanjaWeed said:


> Lol..check this out. Is that muffler glued around his head?




ganja bhai .............when is that Black money coming ??? I am waiting for that 15 lac in my Bank that was Promised by Shri Feku ji Maharaj.....bolo Namo namo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Lol..check this out. Is that muffler glued around his head?


Yes I heard he even takes shower with muffler on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Yes I heard he even takes shower with muffler on.




heard or watched him??

you pervert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> btw Ranjeet ................I am going to KANEDA this month ......i heard Punjabis have opened up Dhabas in every street in Kaneda ........would love to eat those Dhabas


Good luck bro, have a safe journey and full fun there.



Prometheus said:


> heard or watched him??
> 
> you pervert


I ain't no peeping tom. Ok maybe I am but still

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Good luck bro, have a safe journey and full fun there.
> 
> 
> I ain't no peeping tom. Ok maybe I am but still




kya fun.................sala -10 degree temparature hai canada mein


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> btw Ranjeet ................I am going to KANEDA this month ......i heard Punjabis have opened up Dhabas in every street in Kaneda ........would love to eat those Dhabas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ganja bhai .............when is that Black money coming ??? I am waiting for that 15 lac in my Bank that was Promised by Shri Feku ji Maharaj.....bolo Namo namo



Oye...tennu ki farak penda? Tu toh Kaneda ja raha..udar ek Dhaba khol dena,aur naam rakhna Kejri da Dhaba. Ek tandoori chicken ka 100 dollar charge karna.. Tera 15 lac toh waise hi aa jayega...kuch bach gaya toh Kujliwal ko royalty pe dede!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Oye...tennu ki farak penda? Tu toh Kaneda ja raha..udar ek Dhaba khol dena,aur naam rakhna Kejri da Dhaba. Ek tandoori chicken ka 100 dollar charge karna.. Tera 15 lac toh waise hi aa jayega...kuch bach gaya toh Kujliwal ko royalty dede!




good idea mate

@ranjeet would u become my partner in opening a Dhabha???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> kya fun.................sala -10 degree temparature hai canada mein


Old Monk le lena saath mein .. 








Prometheus said:


> good idea mate
> 
> @ranjeet would u become my partner in opening a Dhabha???


I will if daru is allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> kya fun.................sala -10 degree temparature hai canada mein



Abe tera toh Australia Ka flag laga hua hai


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> Abe tera toh Australia Ka flag laga hua hai




cant i go to canada on a visit???



ranjeet said:


> Old Monk le lena saath mein ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will if daru is allowed.




daru ke bina Dhabha ??? no way .............DARU is must for a successful Dhabha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> Lolwa!
> 
> View attachment 181263




Hehehehe...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Krate M

I think AAP has become autocratic because kejriwal can't hear anything through the muffler.
;-) :p


----------



## Bombermanx1

"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551606075636477954"

What is happening in Good old Congress? Shashi Tharoor is breaking away from Congress next or what? What will Congress do next Suspend him as MP or kick him out of Congress party next?
Congress must be fuming for his praise of Dr.HarshaVardhan today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Delhi polls: AAP steals a march on the BJP, Amit Shah cracks the whip on party leaders*







*“Dilli ke karyakarta men utsah nahin hai...state leadership Hitler ki tarah behave kar rahi hai (Party workers in Delhi are not enthusiastic...the state leadership is behaving like Hitler),” a foot soldier of the saffron brigade told Firstpost *without wishing to be named. The party has not apparently started aggressive poll campaign in the city. “We are yet to start a full-fledged campaign, while AAP, is using all means to reach out to people,” said another worker.

He added that the party would have to pay a price for not declaring the names of the candidates so far. “Elections are fought on money. Since the party has not released any list of its candidates, not even indicated the ticket seekers to go ahead, no one wants to spend money. All the candidates have adopted the policy of wait and watch.”

A few workers said the Delhi BJP suffers from “lack of leadership” and “political inexperience”. A senior party leader said: “We are failing to capitalise on the failures of the Aam Aadmy Party. *The party will have to understand that Delhi is not Jharkhand, Haryana or Maharashtra where it registered victory riding on the Modi wave. The party must realise that the results of recently concluded elections in Jharkhand and Jammu and Kashmir have given an indication the Modi charisma is losing sheen *and therefore, we could not get majority on our own in the two states,” a senior leader who did not want to be named said.

According to sources who attended a meeting at the party headquarters at Ashoka Road, BJP president Amit Shah is not happy with the state of affairs in Delhi. He is not satisfied with the arrangement for public rallies of BJP MPs by the state unit and he has directed local leaders to gather more people for the rallies. In a meeting with Delhi BJP chief Satish Upadhyay along with several party office-bearers, Shah is believed to have directed the unit to launch an all out campaign to ensure party's victory in the elections.

Union Minister Piyush Goel has been given the responsibility to ensure that party posters and hoardings come up at every nook and corners of the city by Saturday night so that the party becomes more visible.

Because of the threat posed by the AAP, the source said, Shah has started keeping an eye on the political developments in Delhi where the BJP has remained out of power for the last 15 years. The December 2013 polls threw up a hung 70-member house, with the BJP winning 31 seats, the AAP 28 and the Congress eight, with three seats going to other parties and independents. The AAP formed a government that lasted 49 days, necessitating fresh polls.

“Shah is aware that the Delhi BJP lacks coordination which can affect its prospect. The prevailing situation can once again result in a hung assembly,” the senior leader added. Since Shah believes in working on ground to reach out to voters, he wants the same from the state leadership, said another source.

*It was decided in November last year that all BJP MPs would hold 2,700 public meetings across the city. However, the figure was later reduced to around 1,400. "But the meetings measurably failed as the state unit could not gather enough crowds.* Their management has been sloppy and hence the MP’s lost interest,” said the source.

*The BJP has set a goal to achieve 60 seats in Delhi(@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt) *and therefore, the party’s national president does not want to take chances, he added.


*Delhi polls: AAP steals a march on the BJP, Amit Shah cracks the whip on party leaders*







*“Dilli ke karyakarta men utsah nahin hai...state leadership Hitler ki tarah behave kar rahi hai (Party workers in Delhi are not enthusiastic...the state leadership is behaving like Hitler),” a foot soldier of the saffron brigade told Firstpost *without wishing to be named. The party has not apparently started aggressive poll campaign in the city. “We are yet to start a full-fledged campaign, while AAP, is using all means to reach out to people,” said another worker.

He added that the party would have to pay a price for not declaring the names of the candidates so far. “Elections are fought on money. Since the party has not released any list of its candidates, not even indicated the ticket seekers to go ahead, no one wants to spend money. All the candidates have adopted the policy of wait and watch.”

A few workers said the Delhi BJP suffers from “lack of leadership” and “political inexperience”. A senior party leader said: “We are failing to capitalise on the failures of the Aam Aadmy Party. *The party will have to understand that Delhi is not Jharkhand, Haryana or Maharashtra where it registered victory riding on the Modi wave. The party must realise that the results of recently concluded elections in Jharkhand and Jammu and Kashmir have given an indication the Modi charisma is losing sheen *and therefore, we could not get majority on our own in the two states,” a senior leader who did not want to be named said.

According to sources who attended a meeting at the party headquarters at Ashoka Road, BJP president Amit Shah is not happy with the state of affairs in Delhi. He is not satisfied with the arrangement for public rallies of BJP MPs by the state unit and he has directed local leaders to gather more people for the rallies. In a meeting with Delhi BJP chief Satish Upadhyay along with several party office-bearers, Shah is believed to have directed the unit to launch an all out campaign to ensure party's victory in the elections.

Union Minister Piyush Goel has been given the responsibility to ensure that party posters and hoardings come up at every nook and corners of the city by Saturday night so that the party becomes more visible.

Because of the threat posed by the AAP, the source said, Shah has started keeping an eye on the political developments in Delhi where the BJP has remained out of power for the last 15 years. The December 2013 polls threw up a hung 70-member house, with the BJP winning 31 seats, the AAP 28 and the Congress eight, with three seats going to other parties and independents. The AAP formed a government that lasted 49 days, necessitating fresh polls.

“Shah is aware that the Delhi BJP lacks coordination which can affect its prospect. The prevailing situation can once again result in a hung assembly,” the senior leader added. Since Shah believes in working on ground to reach out to voters, he wants the same from the state leadership, said another source.

*It was decided in November last year that all BJP MPs would hold 2,700 public meetings across the city. However, the figure was later reduced to around 1,400. "But the meetings measurably failed as the state unit could not gather enough crowds.* Their management has been sloppy and hence the MP’s lost interest,” said the source.

*The BJP has set a goal to achieve 60 seats in Delhi( @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt ) *and therefore, the party’s national president does not want to take chances, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Amit Shah shall declare the feku as CM candidate for delhi as soon as possible if BJP wants to achieve their Mission 60 in delhi

take a lesson from Kashmir 44 mission where over 30 candidates lost deposits 

and for more on this extraordinary news ........lets talk to expert on Punjab affairs Mr @jha



Krate M said:


> I think AAP has become autocratic because kejriwal can't hear anything through the muffler.
> ;-) :p




OMG .............a Blind Bhakt is thinking

@Sidak ........look

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

Bhai thoda mazak to chalta hai yaar
Naraz kyon hote ho


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Sidak said:


> @Prometheus What is abusive in below mentioned post?
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> *Saala Banda AAPI baad'ch banda par Kamla pehla baan janda*.
> 
> *Saaleya,* AAP leader Khud Khalistani eh, the tu pooch reha hai, udde Khalistaniya naal millan'ch ki haarz hai? Teri Akal kitthe Gavach gayi?
> 
> One can find pics of Vadda Badal or any big Indian Politicans with Bhindrawala or even Military Personnel, hun Babal the baaki sare vi Khalistani ney?
> 
> @Prometheus Yours Truly Vadda Badal is a Khalistani Supporter or not?
> 
> I'm not going to start my day watching an Hour Plus Video of Swami whom I consider, a Retarded person. Neither his views matter to me.
> 
> Jha: I don't know about Swami's Past etc..What I know is no Politicians or Political parties are Sane. They put their Personal Interest over National Interest (few exceptions are always there).
> 
> AAPI: My Point was simple, AAP claims to be a Party with difference. What they claim & what they do is Opposite. Anyone who supports, anti-India activities like your AAP leader does, he is Anti in my eyes. Period.
> 
> Comparing Swami Meeting Bhindrawala & your AAP leader _RECENTLY ATTENDING RALLY ASKING FOR SEPARATE SIKH HOMELAND_is comparing Apples with Oranges.


I am Punjabi gallan main v kad sakda but that is not my way of expostulation on this forum. Your post was offensive that is why it was deleted by mods after my reporting.


Prometheus said:


> Amit Shah shall declare the feku as CM candidate for delhi as soon as possible if BJP wants to achieve their Mission 60 in delhi
> 
> take a lesson from Kashmir 44 mission where over 30 candidates lost deposits
> 
> and for more on this extraordinary news ........lets talk to expert on Punjab affairs Mr @jha


Bro every 'Feku bhagat' becomes frustrated & insane when someone shows them true face of their party.
People's support to AAP in Delhi is making them more dispirited. This pic was taken couple of days ago.







Prometheus said:


> cant i go to canada on a visit???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daru ke bina *Dhabha* ??? no way .............DARU is must for a successful Dhabha


Tuhada Dhaba baad vich ban na Sukhbir Badal ne aapna share pehlan pava lena.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Interesting...

*कांग्रेसी राजघरानों में भाजपा की सेंध*


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> I am Punjabi gallan main v kad sakda but that is not my way of expostulation on this forum. Your post was offensive that is why it was deleted by mods after my reporting.
> 
> Bro every 'Feku bhagat' becomes frustrated & insane when someone shows them true face of their party.
> People's support to AAP in Delhi is making them more dispirited. This pic was taken couple of days ago.
> View attachment 181400
> 
> 
> 
> Tuhada Dhaba baad vich ban na Sukhbir Badal ne aapna share pehlan pava lena.


oh come on man, she was just kidding anyway mitti pao. 

Delhi fight is interesting indeed, this coming week election dates will be released and every party will come out all guns blazing 



jha said:


> Interesting...
> 
> *कांग्रेसी राजघरानों में भाजपा की सेंध*


It's tough, but since Congress is not ready to let go off Rahul Gandhi I wonder for how long certain big leaders will stick with the party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

jha said:


> Hehehehe...


Kya baat hain Jha sahab,pehle toh aap "secular" hua karte the,ab achanak BJP wale "communal" kaise ban gaye!!


----------



## Krate M

jha said:


> Interesting...
> 
> *कांग्रेसी राजघरानों में भाजपा की सेंध*


Also shows Congressification of BJP. If BJP wants to remain a good party it should not do this.
@Prometheus not a blind bhakt please remove that quote.

I also believe that AAP should rightfully take Congress place in our political space today.


----------



## Prometheus

Krate M said:


> Also shows Congressification of BJP. If BJP wants to remain a good party it should not do this.
> @Prometheus not a blind bhakt please remove that quote.
> 
> I also believe that AAP should rightfully take Congress place in our political space today.




since asked u asked nicely...........OK



Juggernautjatt said:


> Bro every 'Feku bhagat' becomes frustrated & insane when someone shows them true face of their party.
> People's support to AAP in Delhi is making them more dispirited. This pic was taken couple of days ago.
> View attachment 181400
> 
> 
> 
> Tuhada Dhaba baad vich ban na Sukhbir Badal ne aapna share pehlan pava lena.




but Dhabha will be in Kaneda ............ ....damm these badals ............first they used o get rs 2 per bread ........now @jha 's feku gave away whole food industry to badals ........good governance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Mike_Brando said:


> Kya baat hain Jha sahab,pehle toh aap "secular" hua karte the,ab achanak BJP wale "communal" kaise ban gaye!!



Hehehehe... Samajh mein aa gaya hai ki BJP is the only option in my part of India..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

jha said:


> Hehehehe... Samajh mein aa gaya hai ki BJP is the only option in my part of India..


Koi baat nehi ji,subah ka bhula agar shaam ko ghar wapas aa jaye toh usse bhula nehi kehte

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Mike_Brando said:


> Koi baat nehi ji,subah ka bhula agar shaam ko ghar wapas aa jaye toh usse bhula nehi kehte


@jha sahab ki bhi ghar wapsi karwa di

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Krate M said:


> Also shows Congressification of BJP. If BJP wants to remain a good party it should not do this.
> 
> I also believe that AAP should rightfully take Congress place in our political space today.



Political reality is very different and one has to play as per the ground reality. BJP will have to induct local satraps in order to grow and become the principal choice. Take recent election in Jharkhand.

BJP did not pay heed to this and did not induct willing leaders in Jharkhand from JMM in Jharkhand who went on to win seats for Soren. Similarly Marandi was not given his due and the result is BJP in minority. In urban region, you can fight on principles. In Rural you have to fight dirty.



ranjeet said:


> @jha sahab ki bhi ghar wapsi karwa di



Aur koi option hi nahi hai.. Ghar wapas aana hi para..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

ranjeet said:


> @jha sahab ki bhi ghar wapsi karwa di


Kare bhi toh kya kare Ranjeet bhai,humari toh aadat par chuki hain aajkal Ghar Wapsi karane ki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> oh come on man, she was just kidding anyway mitti pao.
> 
> Delhi fight is interesting indeed, this coming week election dates will be released and every party will come out all guns blazing
> 
> 
> It's tough, but since Congress is not ready to let go off Rahul Gandhi I wonder for how long certain big leaders will stick with the party.


Well I am more interested in local bodies elections coming in Punjab now. Interestingly Akali-BJP are fighting with combination but are deploying proxy candidates in each others wards. 
Strangely some of the candidates are spending lakhs of rupees for becoming just a municipal councillor.


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Well I am more interested in local bodies elections coming in Punjab now. Interestingly Akali-BJP are fighting with combination but are deploying proxy candidates in each others wards.
> Strangely some of the candidates are spending lakhs of rupees for becoming just a municipal councillor.


Did you saw Badal's speech on anti drug protest? I think BJP and Akali know that they will be fighting alone in the next elections.


----------



## Bombermanx1

"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551956721652871168"

What's happening in Congress nowadays, Yesterday Shashi Tharoor was talking about how Indian science and ancestors were great and not to sneer at Dr.Harshavardhan and now today its Priyanka Chaturvedi of Congress talking about support for Ghar wapsi instead of rabidly supporting the The 3 Churches in north India who want Ghar wapsi be banned.

I guess its the Hinduisation of congress to be seen as a pro-hindu party rather than anti-hindu and pro-minority appeasement party as reported earlier in news.
They are trying to project a soft hindutva image to Woo hindu vote bank.As they realized they lost LS 2014 and every election after that merely because of Hindu votes and even M.K.Antony remarked that.

Even then congress cannot fool or woo hindu voters they are rabidly anti-hindu party and will resort to similar antics after getting power.

Acche din!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Krate M

@jha I would rather have them build up the grassroots organization and then go for winning the seats rather than further strengthening satraps who would later ask for their pound of flesh, leading to Congress like degradation.

About tharoor, he can be the leader Congress needs but will never get there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

If Congress is in search for Hindu leaders in Karnataka and its spokespersons are trying to play soft-Hindutva, this means political discourse is shifting towards right except may be navel gazing left, Yadav Party and AAP.



Krate M said:


> @jha I would rather have them build up the grassroots organization and then go for winning the seats rather than further strengthening satraps who would later ask for their pound of flesh, leading to Congress like degradation.
> 
> About tharoor, he can be the leader Congress needs but will never get there.



That should be the ideal way of establishing the party. Lets see how successful is BJP's experiment in Bengal and Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

@jha @JanjaWeed @Mike_Brando 

The dude who attacked Jihadidi's nephew has been booked under attempt to murder charges. Damn didn't knew TMC is so scared that even slaps could kill them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> @jha @JanjaWeed @Mike_Brando
> 
> The dude who attacked Jihadidi's nephew has been booked under attempt to murder charges. Damn didn't knew TMC is so scared that even slaps could kill them.


 
Poor guy is struggling for his life. In very critical condition. 

They can book him for any case they want. This will prove to be another nail in the coffin. BTW rumor is that someone from TMC might have planned this whole thing.

Members of NITI aayog..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Modi launches energy conservation drive. 

In Delhi, LED bulbs will be provided to all domestic consumers at an initial payment of Rs 10 each and recovery of Rs 10 each for 12 months from their electricity bill. "Hence, the cost for an LED bulb to domestic consumer will be Rs 130 through this programme due to bulk procurement, compared to the current open market retail price in the range of Rs 350-600 for LED bulbs. The estimated annual savings for households in Delhi per LED bulb will be Rs 162. The LED bulbs will have a warranty of 3 years. 

Modi govt's push for energy conservation: PM launches scheme for LED bulb distribution - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> @jha @JanjaWeed @Mike_Brando
> 
> The dude who attacked Jihadidi's nephew has been booked under attempt to murder charges. Damn didn't knew TMC is so scared that even slaps could kill them.


It should be other way round. At the most you can book him for attempted GBH.. but what happened to him afterwards is nothing less than an attempt to murder! 

Attacker of Mamata nephew in critical condition - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552115086899167232

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Did you saw Badal's speech on anti drug protest? I think BJP and Akali know that they will be fighting alone in the next elections.


IMO it some what depends on Delhi results. If BJP wins in Delhi then they will certainly fight alone in Punjab. If AAP wins then chances are they will fight with SAD to counter AAP rise. But as of now BJP's hold among sikh & village vote bank is weak as compared to SAD & Congress specially in Malwa region. If Jagmeet Brar joins BJP ( as per rumours) they will gain something in Malwa.
In today's SAD drama Sukhbir Badal attacked Congress directly & BJP indirectly. Apparently he put all the blame on Afghanistan , Pakistan , Rajasthan & MP. 
Interestingly according to Bhagwant Mann SAD influenced crowd with free liquor & poppy husk to take part in their anti drug dharnas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552154489600241665
Hehehe....

TMC Spokesperson showing the "finger" to Arnab.. On Live TV...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

Nothing much to say is that entire episode is shameful, I never thought I'd see the day when Congis, Media propagandists (Praveen swami), host of a TV show, and a Pakistani guest would constantly parrot the **** line and try to shout down the BJP spokesperson, while questioning the coast guard and making them look like criminals...for doing their job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552154489600241665
> Hehehe....
> 
> TMC Spokesperson showing the "finger" to Arnab.. On Live TV...


I wouldn't mind a finger or two from her, if she is willing to get down dirty.


----------



## Krate M

Why smriti Irani in niti ayog? Man she needs to be removed from hrd and given another post. Why this kolaveri? 
Now no news on how the government is running. Media back to Congress mode?


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> IMO it some what depends on Delhi results. If BJP wins in Delhi then they will certainly fight alone in Punjab. If AAP wins then chances are they will fight with SAD to counter AAP rise. But as of now BJP's hold among sikh & village vote bank is weak as compared to SAD & Congress specially in Malwa region. If Jagmeet Brar joins BJP ( as per rumours) they will gain something in Malwa.
> In today's SAD drama Sukhbir Badal attacked Congress directly & BJP indirectly. Apparently he put all the blame on Afghanistan , Pakistan , Rajasthan & MP.
> Interestingly according to Bhagwant Mann SAD influenced crowd with free liquor & poppy husk to take part in their anti drug dharnas.


I respect your views on AAP, but it's not coming to power in Delhi. They are nothing but a bunch of drama queens. Between you and me we can have conversation inculding cursing. I won't mind it. I am ready to take as many punches as I can throw. Exclude our conversation from the normal engagement you will indulge in this thread with bhakts. I will speak against whenever I find someone crossing a line.


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552154489600241665
> Hehehe....
> 
> TMC Spokesperson showing the "finger" to Arnab.. On Live TV...


Not surprised at all! AAP even gave Lok Sabha ticket to that IAS officer who reversed Khemka's order on Vadra land deal! It's a pity that no media organisation picked up this story & made a deal out of it. This only goes to show that AAP is still a B team of Congress.. surviving on the bones thrown at them by Vadra & puppet master Congress. Afterall it's their duty to show loyalty to their bone!

Lok Sabha polls 2014: AAP ticket for ex-officer who reversed Khemka orders - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jagmeet Brar quits Cong, may join BJP

now.. I don't know much about this guy. Will he be of any use for BJP in Punjab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

84 Genocide is a Black Spot on Independent India, similar to Jhaliawalan Massacre. It can't be forgotten & It's still a Green Wound for most of us. Period.

When Rahul Gandhi Admitted Admitted that Congress Leaders are responsible for it. I & my Family members, joined fellow Sikh brethren protest outside his House, to show our Solidarity towards the cause.

I even started thread here & posted pictures.

Jarnail Singh's Party is famous for doing Dharna's. Why doesn't he ask his party to lead a dharna against it. I'm critic of AAP. Still, I & my family would be more than happy to walk shoulder to Shoulder with AAP, if they do so.

Your Party Leader's Bhagwant Maan can do Candlelight Vigil for Palestine, but can't do anything for 84 Genocide? It shows where the priorities of AAP Leaders Lies...

Someone going to UK & asking for Separate Sikh Homeland - is a traitor in my eyes. Hence, never going to support him nor his party. It's a simple and plain thing. If it can't go in Someone's Skull, I can't help it.

Using 'Saaleya' in a post with the member whom I chat often is Offensive. It's Loathe of Crap to me. Face Palm.



Prometheus said:


> Many Akali leaders were Khalistan supporters and some were even armed insurgents ............one of them named "Valtoha" recently in Punjab assembly said he was a Khalistani , is a khalistani and will remain a Khalistani" ...........strangely BJP kinda liked his comment ............so BJP is also a Khalistani supporting party ???? once Captain Arminder singh went to Canada and his pic was circulated which showed Captain in a gurudawar with pro-Khalistani slogans written on back..............so Congress is also Khalistani supporters ..........
> 
> About Jarnail Singh .........its well known fact that he has suffered too much during 84 "genocide" ...........he has written many books on it. its common sense that a person cannot forget when ur loved ones are "BURNED ALIVE " in front of you.
> Now people says it was congressi who killed them..............NO YOU GUYS ARE WRONG............IT WAS INDIAN GOVT. WHICH KILLED THEM and later did a cover up and started labelling any turban wearing sikh as a terrorist
> 
> and yeah just check how many how many FIR were registered against RSS sanghis and BJP supporters related to 84 genocide.
> 
> I completely agree with emotions of Sikhs from Delhi ...............they have suffered a lot and if they demand anything via peaceful ways , even if its separation from India .........*OUR CONSTITUTION ALLOWS THEM TO DEMAND AND EXPRESS THEM PEACEFULLY"*
> 
> If sikhs will forget about 84 .......who else is gonna remember it???...............what has Indian govt done to repay Sikhs after the genocide...........lol ....germany is still paying Isreal for what nazis did to jews..........ha................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Bhakts were also tolerant and would take the jokes on feku with open mind...................
> 
> 
> recently a Bhakt said to me .........to respect the chair of PM ........even if u dont respect Shri Modi....................where were so high moral sayings when Manmohan singh was PM???
> 
> @Sidak ...........that post was really offensive .........plz delete that where ever u post that





Juggernautjatt said:


> I am Punjabi gallan main v kad sakda but that is not my way of expostulation on this forum. Your post was offensive that is why it was deleted by mods after my reporting.










Prometheus said:


> OMG .............a Blind Bhakt is thinking
> 
> @Sidak ........look



Bai Ji, going forward, don't tag me or reply to any off my posts & neither would I. I might end up using *Saaleya* again while replying to your post, thinking that you are my forum's buddy with whom I chat often & it's going hurt and offend You.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


>


would love to see a chronology of Karan Thapar's show! He wouldn't be that far behind either with his supari journalism!


----------



## ranjeet

Sidak said:


> 84 Genocide is a Black Spot on Independent India, similar to Jhaliawalan Massacre. It can't be forgotten & It's still a Green Wound for most of us. Period.
> 
> When Rahul Gandhi Admitted Admitted that Congress Leaders are responsible for it. I & my Family members, joined fellow Sikh brethren protest outside his House, to show our Solidarity towards the cause.
> 
> I even started thread here & posted pictures.
> 
> Jarnail Singh's Party is famous for doing Dharna's. Why doesn't he ask his party to lead a dharna against it. I'm critic of AAP. Still, I & my family would be more than happy to walk shoulder to Shoulder with AAP, if they do so.
> 
> Your Party Leader's Bhagwant Maan can do Candlelight Vigil for Palestine, but can't do anything for 84 Genocide? It shows where the priorities of AAP Leaders Lies...
> 
> Someone going to UK & asking for Separate Sikh Homeland - is a traitor in my eyes. Hence, never going to support him nor his party. It's a simple and plain thing. If it can't go in Someone's Skull, I can't help it.
> 
> Using 'Saaleya' in a post with the member whom I chat often is Offensive. It's Loathe of Crap to me. Face Palm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 181552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bai Ji, going forward, don't tag me or reply to any off my posts & neither would I.


Damn. I guess had @he-man had been here .. you guys wouldn't have been at each other's throat. Mitti pao yaar sab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Lolwa!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Damn. I guess had @he-man had been here .. you guys wouldn't have been at each other's throat. Mitti pao yaar sab.



One can expect Nautanki from #AAPTARDS.  I'm done with it. No further response from me. I again don't want to hurt someone's Punjabiyat by calling the most offensive Gaal - Saaleya.  #nomorerepliestoaaptards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

Look at campaign billboard of AAP telling lies: 

RTI Reveals:
During the AAP's 49-day rule, 151 raids were conducted on business establishments in Delhi. From 5 January to 31 January 2014, 51 raids were conducted while from 1 to 14 February last year, 100 raids were conducted due to which, on an everage, the national capital witnessed one raid every two hours or 10 raids daily during Kejriwal's tenure as chief minister of the state.

Kejriwal also claimed that during his government, Rs 5,666 crore was collected as tax collection, but a reply to an RTI query reveals that under the 49-day rule of AAP's government, Rs 2,033 crore was only collected. Between 1 and 15 January last year, Kejriwal's government received a revenue of Rs 231.92 crore and also, from 16 to 31 January 2014, Rs 1,505.24 crore were collected. From 1 to 14 February 2014, Rs 296 crore tax was only collected.

The AAP has denied the charges, but it's an official statement from the Tax Department that cannot be falsified.

Also, how can Kejriwal promise to liberalise the VAT regime when it's going to be replaced by GST across the country???

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> One can expect Nautanki from #AAPTARDS.  I'm done with it. No further response from me. I again don't want to hurt someone's Punjabiyat by calling the most offensive Gaal - Saaleya.  #nomorerepliestoaaptards




Modi to do 10 to 12 rally in delhi ... 50+ seats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


>


Even here he wears a muffler!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> I respect your views on AAP, but it's not coming to power in Delhi. They are nothing but a bunch of drama queens. Between you and me we can have conversation inculding cursing. I won't mind it. I am ready to take as many punches as I can throw. Exclude our conversation from the normal engagement you will indulge in this thread with bhakts. I will speak against whenever I find someone crossing a line.


But I was describing the after effects of two possible results of Delhi election on Punjab political scenario. Where did you find me supporting AAP in that post. 
From now on I will try to refrain from indulging in arguments with radical followers because of their allergy to logics.
Personally I like AAP due to guys like H.S. Phoolka , Dr. Dharamveer Gandhi & Bhagwant Mann not mainly for Kejriwal.
I have criticized AAP guys few times on this thread like for misusing red beacon etc.
But some sanghi bhakts labelled me AAPI after I criticized their party's wrongdoings.


----------



## TatTvamAsi

Time has come that BJP needs to get a shock. Frankly, I feel like this is UPA III. Then we had a mouni baba who never used to open his mouth and was like a remote-controlled robot. Now, we have Modi who talks big and has lot of ideas. He has all the control and all the power. He is not bound by any coalition dharma. But I see very little difference on the ground. Maybe we need to give some more time but I am disappointed.

I hope a shock defeat in Delhi would bring the Modi Sarkar on ground, at the same time would give AAP a 2nd chance and opportunity to show the difference.


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Modi to do 10 to 12 rally in delhi ... 50+ seats



I don't expect BJP to Win 50+ seats. Though, I'm hopeful it's going to be the single largest party and form government in Delhi. Like Congress Mukat Bhart, I want Bhand's, Nautanki Baaz & Extremist Mukt Delhi. #AAPIMUKTHDELHI.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Modi to do 10 to 12 rally in delhi ... 50+ seats




panchayat elections and MC elections are coming in Punjab soon...............tell Shri Modi to hold around 200 rallies here



SarthakGanguly said:


> Even here he wears a muffler!




what are doing online ??? why didnt u go to Border to hold "DHARNAS: against BSF???? Punjab govt is holding Dharnas at border


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> Dharnas at border


Does that even work?  Heights!!!


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> Does that even work?  Heights!!!




DOnt know ............our govt ..........( especially husband of a central cabinet minister) .is leading this dharna against BSF

should Feku do something about it???


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552380217927671808


----------



## Jason bourne

Sunanda pushker murderd delhi police ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> panchayat elections and MC elections are coming in Punjab soon...............tell Shri Modi to hold around 200 rallies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are doing online ??? why didnt u go to Border to hold "DHARNAS: against BSF???? Punjab govt is holding Dharnas at border




Bhai dont u think now u r becoming irritating ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Beant Singh's assassin Jagtar Singh Hawara apprehended in Thailand

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552427300776841217


----------



## Soumitra

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai dont u think now u r becoming irritating ?


That is what I am thinking. Bhai @Prometheus when Punjab elections come please do as much campaign as you want against BJP and Akali and Pro AAP that you want. Till then participate in normal discussion. Everything is not punjab. There are 28 other states in India. Nobody else does local state commentary as you do. If you want to discuss Punjab Politics then just open a new thread called Punjab Corner. Let this thread be dedicated to national level political issues or specific state level issue when an election is coming up in the state

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

indiatester said:


> Beant Singh's assassin Jagtar Singh Hawara apprehended in Thailand
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552427300776841217



Who is Beant Singh ?



Sidak said:


> 84 Genocide is a Black Spot on Independent India, similar to Jhaliawalan Massacre. It can't be forgotten & It's still a Green Wound for most of us. Period.
> 
> When Rahul Gandhi Admitted Admitted that Congress Leaders are responsible for it. I & my Family members, joined fellow Sikh brethren protest outside his House, to show our Solidarity towards the cause.
> 
> I even started thread here & posted pictures.
> 
> Jarnail Singh's Party is famous for doing Dharna's. Why doesn't he ask his party to lead a dharna against it. I'm critic of AAP. Still, I & my family would be more than happy to walk shoulder to Shoulder with AAP, if they do so.
> 
> Your Party Leader's Bhagwant Maan can do Candlelight Vigil for Palestine, but can't do anything for 84 Genocide? It shows where the priorities of AAP Leaders Lies...
> 
> Someone going to UK & asking for Separate Sikh Homeland - is a traitor in my eyes. Hence, never going to support him nor his party. It's a simple and plain thing. If it can't go in Someone's Skull, I can't help it.
> 
> Using 'Saaleya' in a post with the member whom I chat often is Offensive. It's Loathe of Crap to me. Face Palm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 181552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bai Ji, going forward, don't tag me or reply to any off my posts & neither would I. I might end up using *Saaleya* again while replying to your post, thinking that you are my forum's buddy with whom I chat often & it's going hurt and offend You.



Bada irritating hogaya hai AAP wale lagta hai & is Total TV & AAP connected



TatTvamAsi said:


> Time has come that BJP needs to get a shock. Frankly, I feel like this is UPA III. Then we had a mouni baba who never used to open his mouth and was like a remote-controlled robot. Now, we have Modi who talks big and has lot of ideas. He has all the control and all the power. He is not bound by any coalition dharma. But I see very little difference on the ground. Maybe we need to give some more time but I am disappointed.
> 
> I hope a shock defeat in Delhi would bring the Modi Sarkar on ground, at the same time would give AAP a 2nd chance and opportunity to show the difference.



You must be kidding have you seen the numbers on the economy,let me give you a example on hard they are working 

With government push, road projects race to finish- Study - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai dont u think now u r becoming irritating ?




nope ..............not to the lvl of bhakts................but trying hard to become irritating as Blind Bhakts


----------



## indiatester

Echo_419 said:


> Who is Beant Singh ?


Former CM of Punjab


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> That is what I am thinking. Bhai @Prometheus when Punjab elections come please do as much campaign as you want against BJP and Akali and Pro AAP that you want. Till then participate in normal discussion. Everything is not punjab. There are 28 other states in India. Nobody else does local state commentary as you do. If you want to discuss Punjab Politics then just open a new thread called Punjab Corner. Let this thread be dedicated to national level political issues or specific state level issue when an election is coming up in the state




I know brother , my words pinches Bhakts ...........because they show truth about the party with a differance BJP...........

Btw , why is ur AMIT shah gonna hold protests in Punjab against drug situation???

isnt BJPtards extensively against DHarnas and protests??? #justasking 

not to forget In center they have BJP govt and in state too....................yeh sala dharna kiske against hai

BJPtards pagal ho gaye kya???



Echo_419 said:


> Who is Beant Singh ?



a chief minister nominated by Indian govt. when not even 25% votes were polled in punjab ............i wonder how many he got??

and he did khoon kharaba in Punjab .............so some hardliners blew up his car when he was Chief minister


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> I know brother , my words pinches Bhakts ...........because they show truth about the party with a differance BJP...........
> 
> Btw , why is ur AMIT shah gonna hold protests in Punjab against drug situation???
> 
> isnt BJPtards extensively against DHarnas and protests??? #justasking
> 
> not to forget In center they have BJP govt and in state too....................yeh sala dharna kiske against hai
> 
> BJPtards pagal ho gaye kya???
> 
> 
> 
> a chief minister nominated by Indian govt. when not even 25% votes were polled in punjab ............i wonder how many he got??
> 
> and he did khoon kharaba in Punjab .............so some hardliners blew up his car when he was Chief minister



Well i don't think if you noticed that ain't a good reason to blow people up


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> Well i don't think if you noticed that ain't a good reason to blow people up




no reason should be a good reason to blow people up......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> no reason should be a good reason to blow people up......


----------



## Prometheus

OMG .........look at this Congress won Chandigrah ..............why didnt Shri Modi hold rallies their????

Poonam Sharma elected Chandigarh Mayor

just 10 months ago BJP MP won here by over 1 lakh votes .................what changed since then??? ...........i guess BJP was not able to convince people that Modi will be mayor of Chandigarh.............as they are tryiing to convince people of Delhi that Modi is fighting elections in Delhi


----------



## SledgeHammer

SINISTER PLOT TO GRAB POWER
Congress Hatches Plot to Usurp Power From Modi. This conspiracy theory is doing the rounds in Lutyens Delhi.





Congress is working on a grand plan that will hugely embarrass Modi government. Media, and some old loyalists still in government, are part of it.
The plan is to invent an Indian ‘Edward Snowden‘ who will claim that the Modi Government is working on a plan for a nuclear war with Pakistan.
Not only a nuclear war with Pakistan, this ‘Snowden’ will claim much bigger things. Such as a plan for genocide of Muslims and Christians.


The plan is to create so much International pressure so that the Modi government is unable to focus on domestic issues and implementation of plans.
The blueprint of the plan is all ready, but they are finding it difficult to bring a fake ‘Snowden’ out in open. Too risky.
The goal of the plan is to create unrest in India, and securing a mid-term poll, where they believe that BJP will fail to get majority.
This is the most sinister plan worked or hatched in the history of India. Biggest test of Modi government is to checkmate it. They know it.
The media reports questioning official version of the Pakistani boat fire could be the test run of this plot to check the response.


Once they are sure that reports painting the government as liar and attacker are getting popular, this fake Snowden will be presented to the world.
SINISTER PLOT TO GRAB POWER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It's a conspiracy theory right now, but politics can be that dirty also.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## root

SledgeHammer said:


> SINISTER PLOT TO GRAB POWER
> Congress Hatches Plot to Usurp Power From Modi. This conspiracy theory is doing the rounds in Lutyens Delhi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress is working on a grand plan that will hugely embarrass Modi government. Media, and some old loyalists still in government, are part of it.
> 
> The plan is to invent an Indian ‘Edward Snowden‘ who will claim that the Modi Government is working on a plan for a nuclear war with Pakistan.
> 
> Not only a nuclear war with Pakistan, this ‘Snowden’ will claim much bigger things. Such as a plan for genocide of Muslims and Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to create so much International pressure so that the Modi government is unable to focus on domestic issues and implementation of plans.
> 
> The blueprint of the plan is all ready, but they are finding it difficult to bring a fake ‘Snowden’ out in open. Too risky.
> 
> The goal of the plan is to create unrest in India, and securing a mid-term poll, where they believe that BJP will fail to get majority.
> 
> This is the most sinister plan worked or hatched in the history of India. Biggest test of Modi government is to checkmate it. They know it.
> 
> The media reports questioning official version of the Pakistani boat fire could be the test run of this plot to check the response.
> 
> 
> 
> Once they are sure that reports painting the government as liar and attacker are getting popular, this fake Snowden will be presented to the world.
> 
> SINISTER PLOT TO GRAB POWER
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It's a conspiracy theory right now, but politics can be that dirty also.


Proud of you congress good luck with the plan.


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> I know brother , my words pinches Bhakts ...........because they show truth about the party with a differance BJP...........
> 
> Btw , why is ur AMIT shah gonna hold protests in Punjab against drug situation???
> 
> isnt BJPtards extensively against DHarnas and protests??? #justasking
> 
> not to forget In center they have BJP govt and in state too....................yeh sala dharna kiske against hai
> 
> BJPtards pagal ho gaye kya???



It is not irritating that you talk against Modi. It is your right. What is irritating is that you spam this thread with Punjab politics related news when there are no elections due in Punjab any time soon. This thread is to discuss political developments at a national level or at specific state level when elections are taking place there. 

Do you see any other poster spamming this thread with local state level politics?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

i nvr had a second dbt abt congrss selling out the nation to stay in power... though this looks to be a ltl exaggerated article.. it can't be ruled out completely...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

BJP loses, Cong wins Chandigarh Mayor's post | Zee News


----------



## IndoCarib

Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP loses, Cong wins Chandigarh Mayor's post | Zee News



congress should be happy with these consolation prizes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Sidak said:


> View attachment 181641
> 
> 
> 
> Look at campaign billboard of AAP telling lies:
> 
> RTI Reveals:
> During the AAP's 49-day rule, 151 raids were conducted on business establishments in Delhi. From 5 January to 31 January 2014, 51 raids were conducted while from 1 to 14 February last year, 100 raids were conducted due to which, on an everage, the national capital witnessed one raid every two hours or 10 raids daily during Kejriwal's tenure as chief minister of the state.
> 
> Kejriwal also claimed that during his government, Rs 5,666 crore was collected as tax collection, but a reply to an RTI query reveals that under the 49-day rule of AAP's government, Rs 2,033 crore was only collected. Between 1 and 15 January last year, Kejriwal's government received a revenue of Rs 231.92 crore and also, from 16 to 31 January 2014, Rs 1,505.24 crore were collected. From 1 to 14 February 2014, Rs 296 crore tax was only collected.
> 
> The AAP has denied the charges, but it's an official statement from the Tax Department that cannot be falsified.
> 
> Also, how can Kejriwal promise to liberalise the VAT regime when it's going to be replaced by GST across the country???
> View attachment 181642




Tch..Tch..Tch... Jhooth bolne ki aadat jayegi nahi inki...


----------



## Krate M

This is as funny as Congress celebrating winning students election in Gujarat after the 3rd win of Modi.

Please note older news
Congress targets Narendra Modi after its youth wing sweeps Gujarat university polls - NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> It is not irritating that you talk against Modi. It is your right. What is irritating is that you spam this thread with Punjab politics related news when there are no elections due in Punjab any time soon. This thread is to discuss political developments at a national level or at specific state level when elections are taking place there.
> 
> Do you see any other poster spamming this thread with local state level politics?



yes .............people talking about TDP , telangana etc here......and experts like @jha giving its opinion on TDP and all states political affairs.

now dont says that telangana is going to elections soon



Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP loses, Cong wins Chandigarh Mayor's post | Zee News




actually BJP failed to convince people of Chandigarh that Shri Modi is contesting for mayor post...........otherwise there is no way that BJP which just won chandigarh by a huge margin just 10 months ago ..........can lose.

As u know BJP is trying very hard to convince people of Delhi that Shri Modi is fighting elections for Chief minister also ......and Blind Bhakts are going la la on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Even here he wears a muffler!



you can't remove it.. it's glued around his head! check the one down below.. same colour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


>



10 crore is all india membership. 1 crore is the membership from Karnataka. 
Give me 1 crore new members, Amit Shah tells Karnataka cadre - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


>


 You have got to try harder than this.


----------



## Soumitra

For all the "seculars" and Pakistanis who say communal riots will increase under BJP

*Here's why Mumbai did not burst into communal riots despite Sunday's flashpoint*






Photo Credit: Wikimedia Commons

US President Barack Obama had a lot to do with the fact that a bearded old Muslim in a kurta-pyjama could go about his work in the Shiv Sena-dominated central Mumbai neighbourhood of Lalbaug on Tuesday afternoon, the site of Hindu-Muslim clashes less than 48 hours earlier.

For the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party that controls both Maharashtra and the Centre, nothing will be allowed to cast a shadow over Obama’s impending visit to India for the Republic Day parade later this month – certainly not a full-scale Hindu-Muslim riot. So what happened in Lalbaug on the night of Eid-e-Milad, the Prophet Mohammed’s birthday, on Sunday must be seen as a “local issue”, said Manoj Kotak, BJP group leader in Mumbai’s municipal corporation.

“It could have happened anywhere,” Kotak said. “There’s no point giving it a Hindu-Muslim angle and making too much of it.”

The combination was explosive: young Muslim bikers, high on religious fervour, going for the annual Eid-e-Milad procession, getting into a scrape in Lalbag, the Shiv Sena’s bastion. Yet, though five Muslim bikers were assaulted, one bike burnt and an unknown number of cars smashed, Mumbai didn’t see a full-fledged riot.

*Man of the moment*

The biggest reason for this was Police Commissioner Rakesh Maria rushing to the spot. The efforts of community relations activists such as advocate Yasmin Shaikh, who stopped young Muslims in Nagpada, incensed by WhatsApp rumours, from rushing to Lalbag to “save our womenfolk”, also went a long way in preventing large-scale violence. What was new this time, however, was the role played by local political leaders, both Hindu and Muslim.

Anil Salaskar, former secretary of the Lalbagcha Raja Ganpati Mandal, which hosts the most revered idol during the annual Ganesh festival, smiled when asked why leaders of the Shiv Sena, not exactly known for restraint, were busy trying to control the furious Hindu mob rather than leading it as they did during the 1992-‘93 riots. “We are in government now,” he replied. “We can’t afford a bad name. The ‘92-‘93 riots took us back ten years. We can’t afford another one. At that time we were caught up in the frenzy of those days. I was young. Now I have children!”

The spark for Sunday night’s violence was a seemingly routine mishap: a motorcycle colliding with a woman. It became a flashpoint given the general perception of Muslim bikers in Mumbai: dismissive of traffic rules and defiant towards the traffic police. In fact, their clash with a traffic policeman on Sunday night at Lalbaug was one major reason for the near-riot situation. While Salaskar said he saw a group of bikers strike a traffic cop in his chest when he tried to stop them, others speak of a scuffle. Shiv Sena workers rushed to the spot, only to be ordered to retreat. But the angry youth started halting bikes and smashing vehicles going for the Eid procession.

*Bike riders*

From Saturday night, across Mumbai, Muslim boys had started zipping around three on a bike, green flags in their hands, preparing for the procession. According to Salaskar, from Sunday noon, they had been going past the Lalbaug flyover, shouting not only religious slogans but also slogans against Shivaji.

“In all these years I have not seen such rowdyism,” Salaskar said. “Our Ganpaticha Raja [statue] passes through their area [on the last day of the Ganesh festival] and they welcome it with puja. They are good people – except for a few. So many Muslims are willing to die for the country. So I’m beginning to think this whole incident was planned to disrupt Obama’s visit. We have to make sure that doesn’t happen. “

However, a shopkeeper who saw part of the clashes said a similar fracas had also taken place during last year’s Eid-e-Milad celebrations. But this year, violence erupted before anyone could intervene. According to him, a Hindu boy got hurt when a group of bikers brushed past him, and he confronted them. “All they needed to say was sorry,” the shopkeeper said. “Such collisions happen during Ganpati too, when our boys go overboard. Instead, they started abusing the boy. “

On their part, Muslim leaders also stepped in to defuse the situation. Samajwadi Party corporator Rais Shaikh was in Byculla, at the main venue of the procession, when he heard about the clashes in Lalbaug. He phoned his colleague, the BJP's Manoj Kotak, who in turn consulted MLA Ashish Shelar. Lalbagcha Raja office-bearers were contacted. Very soon, Shiv Sena MLA Ajay Chaudhury and ex-MLA Bala Nandgaonkar of the Maharashtra Navnirman Sena, were on the streets, restraining the mob.

With WhatsApp messages coming in thick and fast, journalist Sarfaraz Arzu, vice-chairman of the All india Khilafat Committee and chief organiser of the Eid-E-Milad procession, decided to check out for himself the number of casualties. “I found just five boys had been injured, four of them had been discharged already, and one was waiting for a CT scan – he had been brought there by his Hindu friends,” said Arzu. “We also heard that the local Hindus had helped some Muslims to safety. We immediately passed on this information and forced the processionists to go home as soon as possible.”

*Police get praise*

For the first time in a Hindu-Muslim clash, the Mumbai police are being appreciated by both sides. A Muslim delegation met Commissioner Maria to thank him. Perhaps the biggest compliment came from All India Majlis-e-Ittehad-ul Muslimeen MLA Waris Pathan. A WhatsApp message urging Muslims who had been beaten up or had their vehicles damaged to take legal action was doing the rounds all of Tuesday. It gave the phone numbers of corporator Fayyaz Ahmed of the Congress, and Waris Pathan. Both Ahmed and Pathan denied having sent any such message. “I’ve asked the police to find out who has sent this message,” said Pathan. “The police took timely action, and saw to it that no untoward incident took place. There’s nothing for me to do. We are all very thankful to them.”

In August 2012, then Police Commissioner Arup Patnaik had saved Mumbai from a riot by ordering his men to exercise restraint after they were attacked without any provocation by a Muslim mob. Though two Muslims died in police firing, Patnaik was abused by the Sena, the MNS and by most Mumbaikars, and transferred to an insignificant post as punishment.

On Sunday, the violent mob was Hindu. Police Commissioner Rakesh Maria controlled them without firing a single shot. The entire city hailed him as a hero.

Scroll.in - News. Politics. Culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

SarthakGanguly said:


> You have got to try harder than this.


Any Karnataka news on this forum makes you active. I think you are Sarthak Kumble not Sarthak Ganguly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> You have got to try harder than this.



 Well do have a look at this...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> Well do have a look at this...
> View attachment 182021


Had a look.

News9 quotes. And you re-quote it.


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> Had a look.
> 
> News9 quotes. And you re-quote it.



Sorry I should have double checked it before posting...

But you must thank me that I let you off with one more name of Sickular media....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> Sorry I should have double checked it before posting...
> 
> But you must thank me that I let you off with one more name of Sickular media....


Media is not exactly sickular. They will happily bash anyone they can get their hands on. Hindus, Muslims, Christians - nothing matters as long as their stomach is filled. Selfish and inhumane would be better adjectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> Media is not exactly sickular. *They will happily bash anyone they can get their hands on.* Hindus, Muslims, Christians - nothing matters as long as their stomach is filled. Selfish and inhumane would be better adjectives.



Just a small point to be added....

They will happily bash anyone they can get their hands on if their *Bosses are OK with it*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> Just a small point to be added....
> 
> They will happily bash anyone they can get their hands on if their *Bosses are OK with it*.


It might shock you but I prefer kafila, twocircles to Times of India, because a biased house is more reliable than that shoots everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> It might shock you but I prefer kafila, twocircles over Times of India, because a biased house is more reliable than that shoots everywhere.


LOL...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

2015 Bihar Elections Report: BJP Optimistic - PatnaDaily


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

TejasMk3 said:


> This is standard.....just go to any youtube video...you can find these silly fights happening. They even have dedicated troll armies who used to sending random messages on mobiles (now it's shifted to whatsapp and social networks.)
> 
> @Rajaraja Chola
> 
> We were talking about congress.....these guys will never change, their moronic way of playing politics and doubting security forces has stiill not changed. 'Terror' boat: One crew member should have been caught alive, says Gujarat Congress - Firstpost, I've also seen many congi sympathisizers and some apptards coming with similar "were they really terrorists? " type stuff...
> 
> Also I think you made a thread about Palestine...but it got deleted?



Many are complaining that they cant see the thread. No idea. I have asked Horus for it. 
But I can see and access though.Even tagged u again. Post me the reply. 

Btw I am a thala fan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*How PM Narendra Modi's quiet, firm diplomacy with Mohan Bhagwat is helping him rein in RS*
http://www.economictimes.indiatimes.com/photo/45754337.cms
http://www.economictimes.indiatimes.com/photo/45754337.cms

Finally good news seculars wanted to hear. Unfortunately no major news portal is covering this


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> *How PM Narendra Modi's quiet, firm diplomacy with Mohan Bhagwat is helping him rein in RS*
> http://www.economictimes.indiatimes.com/photo/45754337.cms
> 
> Finally good news seculars wanted to hear. Unfortunately no major news portal is covering this



and fake "NATIONALISTS" shall celebrate it ???? .............RSS is the mothership from which BJP came out .............you cant believe that Modi will dare challenge the mothership


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Will the "secular" media and politicians show any outage

Bahujan Samaj Party leader Haji Qureshi says ready to reward Rs 51 crore to Charlie Hebdo attackers | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@SarthakGanguly @jha and others concerned.

Now as an agnostic, and a skeptic I have questioned Hindu religious practices and the existence of the divine.

after what has happened today in france, the heinous crime committed against satirists, I do want to say something.

I am glad I was born in India.

the worst I would get from my fellow Indians is harsh words.

thank god for this nation where films like PK and OMG can release questioning Hinduism and it's practices and the worst they will get slammed with is a law suit by a busy body.



Soumitra said:


> Will the "secular" media and politicians show any outage
> 
> Bahujan Samaj Party leader Haji Qureshi says ready to reward Rs 51 crore to Charlie Hebdo attackers | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



I read some of the western news outlets and the comments underneath were scathing of the perceived Islamist apologia published.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ravi Nair said:


> @SarthakGanguly @jha and others concerned.
> 
> Now as an agnostic, and a skeptic I have questioned Hindu religious practices and the existence of the divine.
> 
> after what has happened today in france, the heinous crime committed against satirists, I do want to say something.
> 
> I am glad I was born in India.
> 
> the worst I would get from my fellow Indians is harsh words.
> 
> thank god for this nation where films like PK and OMG can release questioning Hinduism and it's practices and the worst they will get slammed with is a law suit by a busy body.
> 
> 
> 
> I read some of the western news outlets and the comments underneath were scathing of the perceived Islamist apologia published.


I have and continue to question Hindu practices to this day. Every thing must change with time, water should always flow. If it stagnates, it will rot and die.


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> @SarthakGanguly @jha and others concerned.
> 
> Now as an agnostic, and a skeptic I have questioned Hindu religious practices and the existence of the divine.
> 
> after what has happened today in france, the heinous crime committed against satirists, I do want to say something.
> 
> I am glad I was born in India.
> 
> the worst I would get from my fellow Indians is harsh words.
> 
> thank god for this nation where films like PK and OMG can release questioning Hinduism and it's practices and the worst they will get slammed with is a law suit by a busy body.
> 
> 
> 
> I read some of the western news outlets and the comments underneath were scathing of the perceived Islamist apologia published.



Nice to see people realizing the fact that path of least resistance has failed miserably. Creating false equivalence between nuts protesting against random movies and terrorists butchering people actually provides a cover to these fanatics.

BTW I am not particularly religious person. However I would definitely would not want any Hazi Qureshi representing me in parliament. If that makes me communal, so be it.



IndoCarib said:


> *How PM Narendra Modi's quiet, firm diplomacy with Mohan Bhagwat is helping him rein in RS*
> http://www.economictimes.indiatimes.com/photo/45754337.cms
> 
> Finally good news seculars wanted to hear. Unfortunately no major news portal is covering this



They are not done analyzing Sakshi Maharaj's yet another statement yet. In fact the statement of his provided media outlets convenience to downplay Praveen Swamy's and Ajai Shukla's articles.

BTW this "Maharaj" was a member of Secular party "Samajwadi Party " once.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Sheila Dixit : Will back AAP if there's a fractured mandate.We cannot support BJP which is communal so the natural choice is we support AAP in Delhi.

Source : TimesNow

Apne Bachho Ki Kasam Khata Hoon Ji, nah toh Congress Ka Saath Lengay, Na Hi Dengay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> View attachment 182317
> 
> 
> Sheila Dixit : Will back AAP if there's a fractured mandate.We cannot support BJP which is communal so the natural choice is we support AAP in Delhi.
> 
> Source : TimesNow
> 
> Apne Bachho Ki Kasam Khata Hoon Ji, nah toh Congress Ka Saath Lengay, Na Hi Dengay.




AAP ka kaam tamam  isko kahete he 
***** ki dosti,
Jaan ka khatara


----------



## magudi

Ravi Nair said:


> @SarthakGanguly @jha and others concerned.
> 
> Now as an agnostic, and a skeptic I have questioned Hindu religious practices and the existence of the divine.
> 
> after what has happened today in france, the heinous crime committed against satirists, I do want to say something.
> 
> I am glad I was born in India.
> 
> the worst I would get from my fellow Indians is harsh words.
> 
> thank god for this nation where films like PK and OMG can release questioning Hinduism and it's practices and the worst they will get slammed with is a law suit by a busy body.
> 
> 
> 
> I read some of the western news outlets and the comments underneath were scathing of the perceived Islamist apologia published.




It's not just films sir - self proclaimed human right champions like teesta setelvad have in a not so distant past openly mocked Hindu diety (on Twitter comparing isis to kali) and yet we can still see her engaged in live modi bashing every second day on some national channel. All she had to face was a few tweets from communal hindutvawadis on Twitter who found her comparison offending. 
Also it would be worth mentioning that first reactions of our secular all knowing ethical bestest of all times journos like sagarikaghose on Twitter after this French incident came to light was ' What if cartoons mocking Lord rama were published in such a magazine?' 
Now tell me sir when left liberal comie loonies like this are amock testing your patience drawing uncany and baseless parallels to uphold certain fabric which they think will vanish otherwise - would it be fair to call us communal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Mani Shankar Aiyar justitifies France terror attack because of their banning Burqa


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> View attachment 182342

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

@he-man @ranjeet @Yogijaat 
Yeh lo bhai Ugly movie ka review by great KRK


----------



## Darmashkian

@jha ji What's happening in Bihar??
Will NiKu kick out Manjhi?? & will the Bihar BJP take him in??

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553191146822701057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553193628172951553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553224987503366146


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> @he-man @ranjeet @Yogijaat
> Yeh lo bhai Ugly movie ka review by great KRK



Don't spoil this thread by posting this moron's video.


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> Don't spoil this thread by posting this moron's video.


I will post his videos he is my favorite comedian


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> I will post his videos he is my favorite comedian



Post them in Stupid and Funny Section. Not here!


----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> Post them in Stupid and Funny Section. Not here!


You don't come in my way


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552376352826228737
add to that....

Bhupinder Singh Hooda, Amarinder Singh may quit Congress, form new party | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

@jha take a look at this! looks like all is not well within the GOP!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552376352826228737
> add to that....
> 
> Bhupinder Singh Hooda, Amarinder Singh may quit Congress, form new party | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @jha take a look at this! looks like all is not well within the GOP!



Looks like congress is slowly getting destroyed,only a matter time before Gandhis start to feel the heat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Echo_419 said:


> Looks like congress is slowly getting destroyed,only a matter time before Gandhis start to feel the heat


Gandhis will feel some more heat in feb when the Delhi election results come


----------



## Parul

Soumitra said:


> Gandhis will feel some more heat in feb when the Delhi election results come



Gandhi's have already accepted the defeat ex: today's interview by Sheila wherein she said Congress will Support AAP. 

Let's see who Wins Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Looks like congress is slowly getting destroyed,only a matter time before Gandhis start to feel the heat



Slow ? A 130 year old political party gets their *** handed back to them within just 1 year. Now we are seeing open descent within the party ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Darmashkian said:


> @jha ji What's happening in Bihar??
> Will NiKu kick out Manjhi?? & will the Bihar BJP take him in??
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553191146822701057
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553193628172951553
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553224987503366146



Manjhi is following Nitish. BJP made Nitish CM NAD he betrayed BJP. Now Manjhi is trying to create his own vote bank and force JD-U to give him a bigger share in power. Yesterday he shunted all officers loyal to Nitish.

If ground reports are true, he is actually commanding quite some popularity among dalits and mahadalits. I won't be surprised if he joins Ramvilas in name of dalit unity.


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552376352826228737
> add to that....
> 
> Bhupinder Singh Hooda, Amarinder Singh may quit Congress, form new party | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @jha take a look at this! looks like all is not well within the GOP!




there is news going in Akalis that Captain Amrinder is going to join Akali Dal and he will be projected as CM candidate ............

Similar inputs i received from AAP Punjab officials.

GLAD I AM AKALI


----------



## Soumitra

jha said:


> Manjhi is following Nitish. BJP made Nitish CM NAD he betrayed BJP. Now Manjhi is trying to create his own vote bank and force JD-U to give him a bigger share in power. Yesterday he shunted all officers loyal to Nitish.
> 
> If ground reports are true, he is actually commanding quite some popularity among dalits and mahadalits. I won't be surprised if he joins Ramvilas in name of dalit unity.


When are elections due in Bihar?


----------



## Prometheus

Sidak said:


> Gandhi's have already accepted the defeat ex: today's interview by Sheila wherein she said Congress will Support AAP.
> 
> Let's see who Wins Delhi.



hey ...........you heard the news .......Captain is Joining Akali Dal ................so from now dont say anything bad about Akalis


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552376352826228737
> add to that....
> 
> Bhupinder Singh Hooda, Amarinder Singh may quit Congress, form new party | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @jha take a look at this! looks like all is not well within the GOP!



Everyone of them is trying to extract his own pound of flesh. All three are sidelined in their respective states. Now they are leaking such stories to attack their opponents. 

BTW Amrinder singh would be a good catch for BJP but he has been too blunt in past. He along with Sidhu could become popular BJP Sikh face in Punjab.



Soumitra said:


> When are elections due in Bihar?



End of this year. But Nitish could dissolve assembly sooner so that Modi does not get a chance to announce special package for Bihar.



Sidak said:


> Gandhi's have already accepted the defeat ex: today's interview by Sheila wherein she said Congress will Support AAP.
> 
> Let's see who Wins Delhi.


This is her way of getting back at Maken. She knows fully well what effect this statement will have.


----------



## Krate M

Star Wars said:


> Slow ? A 130 year old political party gets their *** handed back to them within just 1 year. Now we are seeing open descent within the party ...


You mean dissent right? 

I think scindia and captain are good leaders and can be useful politically to any party. It is a shame that they were sidelined in the Congress party for prince.
They belong to powerful and patriotic royal families and do know a bit more about political system.
I still would like future leaders of India from common man background, but this is a wastage of political leadership.

In my ideal political scenario, Congress party should vanish and AAP under a strong nonkejriwal leadership with good grassroots organization become the main opposition. BJP under modi with less of fools and more parrikar like people should make the government


----------



## Prometheus

Krate M said:


> You mean dissent right?
> 
> I think scindia and captain are good leaders and can be useful politically to any party. It is a shame that they were sidelined in the Congress party for prince.
> They belong to powerful and patriotic royal families and do know a bit more about political system.
> I still would like future leaders of India from common man background, but this is a wastage of political leadership.




Captain is joining Akali Dal ........looks like finally Akali Dal is going to start "Ghar Wapsi" of its real leaders.............Captain being a Akali is coming home..............


----------



## Krate M

Prometheus said:


> Captain is joining Akali Dal ........looks like finally Akali Dal is going to start "Ghar Wapsi" of its real leaders.............Captain being a Akali is coming home..............


Then Congress will have one less MP in parliament. Who are Akali Dal main leaders now? No comment on AAP wala part? Dal badal kar diya kya?


----------



## Prometheus

Krate M said:


> Then Congress will have one less MP in parliament. Who are Akali Dal main leaders now? No comment on AAP wala part? Dal badal kar diya kya?



well currently Parkash Badal is biggest leader of Akali Dal .........but he might not be CM candidate in 2017 ....he is almost 90 yrs old..........next in line was Captain Kamaljeet Singh .......who died in accident few years ago...(many says it wsnt a accident) ......next line is made by leaders like Dhindsa , brampura , chandumarjra etc.....

But Parkash Badal has made his son as Party president bypassing seniors ......even more he made his daughter in law as central minister even when many seniors were left out.
and with demise of Akali dal in nearby future with policies of sukhbir .......its eventual that Party leaders will kick Sukhbir out as soon as old Badal retires.

Captain Amrinder Singh is a Akali ............joined Congress..............similarly AAP Punjab President is also a Akali ....


I am also Akali ....who voted AAP


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Lolwa!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## heisenberg

good solid response from sakshi maharaj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Sidak said:


> View attachment 182342



Eh no.

And Mani is no liberal, those people who died for expressing their views are the true liberal.

Germany, France, U.K. Of course invites immigrants.

As an immigrant your reward is a comfortable life there. You can build temples, mosques and worship whatever god.

French secularism is the real secularism. Not the apologist, watered down indian version.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

@Prometheus I thought Akali Dal and SAD were different, are they same?


----------



## Chronos

@Bang Galore 

You are alive


----------



## Bang Galore

Ravi Nair said:


> @Bang Galore
> 
> You are alive



Any news of my demise have been greatly exaggerated......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

लो जी बनिया हूँ जी मै तो धंदा अच्छे से जानता हूँ - मुझे मालूम है 20000 से ऊपर की डोनेशन ली तो इलेक्शन कमीशन के सामने पूरी जानकारी देनी पड़ेगी की किस्से मिली...दुबई ऐसे ही थोड़ी घूम अत है आम आदमी जी ..

AAP getting donations of Rs. 19900 looks like evidence of fake donations above 20k has to be declared to EC And yes if kejriwal and party thinks that we are saying something wrong- please let us audit your party and related NGOs accounts: 








Ravi Nair said:


> Eh no.
> 
> And Mani is no liberal, those people who died for expressing their views are the true liberal.
> 
> Germany, France, U.K. Of course invites immigrants.
> 
> As an immigrant your reward is a comfortable life there. You can build temples, mosques and worship whatever god.
> 
> French *secularism* is the real *secularism*. Not the apologist, watered down indian version.



Secularism, aur Secular brigade say Daar Lagta Hai. Hence, no comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Krate M said:


> @Prometheus I thought Akali Dal and SAD were different, are they same?




Shrimani Akali Dal ................yes ...same party......


----------



## IndoCarib

Sidak said:


> लो जी बनिया हूँ जी मै तो धंदा अच्छे से जानता हूँ - मुझे मालूम है 20000 से ऊपर की डोनेशन ली तो इलेक्शन कमीशन के सामने पूरी जानकारी देनी पड़ेगी की किस्से मिली...दुबई ऐसे ही थोड़ी घूम अत है आम आदमी जी ..
> 
> AAP getting donations of Rs. 19900 looks like evidence of fake donations above 20k has to be declared to EC And yes if kejriwal and party thinks that we are saying something wrong- please let us audit your party and related NGOs accounts:
> 
> View attachment 182564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secularism, aur Secular brigade say Daar Lagta Hai. Hence, no comments.



AAP donations are like Bata shoe prices; always ends in 99


----------



## Parul

Bjp already tabled GST bill with effective date April 1, 2016, and there u have kejri Saying we Will Streamline VAT .. Aaptards rejoicing Hurray wao kejri sir is great .. Dear aaptards -When VAT itself is not goin to REMAIN, what Will kejruddin streamline? Crease of pants and sarees ??? P / S: When i Asked my aaptard Friend - Do u know About GST? Imagine what he said -Global standard Tax..I fainted ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Will C5M _Sagiya Banu _dare??

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## heisenberg

PM Modi to Kickstart BJP's Poll Campaign in Delhi Today
Prime Minister Narendra Modi will kick-start the Bharatiya Janata Party's campaign for the upcoming Delhi assembly polls at a mega rally at the Ramlila Ground in New Delhi on Saturday. The rally will also be attended by top leaders including the chief ministers of Haryana, Jharkhand and Maharashtra, where the party captured power in recent elections.

PM Modi will be the face of BJP's campaign in the city and the party feels the rally will help it build a momentum for the election.

The BJP has been out of power in Delhi for the past 16 years and its Delhi chief Satish Upadhyay said that the party was confident of winning the polls with a clear majority this time with the help of PM Modi's charisma.




BJP president Amit Shah, national general (organisation) Ram Lal, Union ministers Arun Jaitely, Venkaiah Naidu and Piyush Goyal will share the dais with PM Modi, besides the seven party Members of Parliament from Delhi.

BJP has made arrangements for around 60,000 people at the venue, even as it has claimed that over one lakh people will be attending the rally.

"We are very confident that Delhiites will get a stable government by BJP after the polls. The rally will help in building the momentum for the party's victory," BJP's national vice president in-charge of Delhi Prabhat Jha said.

Asked if PM Modi will announce a full statehood for Delhi in Saturday's rally, Mr Jha said, "We have already said in our manifesto that if BJP comes to power, we will make Delhi a full state. Let us first come to power, we will definitely work on it."

Senior BJP leaders said that through PM Modi's rally, party will also gauge the public mood, which will help it prepare a strong strategy for the assembly polls.

"We are very sure that the BJP will definitely get the support of people in the upcoming Assembly polls, as we got in the Lok Sabha polls. The focus of this rally will only be development," Mr Upadhyay said.


----------



## Prometheus

heisenberg said:


> PM Modi to Kickstart BJP's Poll Campaign in Delhi Today
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi will kick-start the Bharatiya Janata Party's campaign for the upcoming Delhi assembly polls at a mega rally at the Ramlila Ground in New Delhi on Saturday. The rally will also be attended by top leaders including the chief ministers of Haryana, Jharkhand and Maharashtra, where the party captured power in recent elections.
> 
> PM Modi will be the face of BJP's campaign in the city and the party feels the rally will help it build a momentum for the election.
> 
> The BJP has been out of power in Delhi for the past 16 years and its Delhi chief Satish Upadhyay said that the party was confident of winning the polls with a clear majority this time with the help of PM Modi's charisma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJP president Amit Shah, national general (organisation) Ram Lal, Union ministers Arun Jaitely, Venkaiah Naidu and Piyush Goyal will share the dais with PM Modi, besides the seven party Members of Parliament from Delhi.
> 
> BJP has made arrangements for around 60,000 people at the venue, even as it has claimed that over one lakh people will be attending the rally.
> 
> "We are very confident that Delhiites will get a stable government by BJP after the polls. The rally will help in building the momentum for the party's victory," BJP's national vice president in-charge of Delhi Prabhat Jha said.
> 
> Asked if PM Modi will announce a full statehood for Delhi in Saturday's rally, Mr Jha said, "We have already said in our manifesto that if BJP comes to power, we will make Delhi a full state. Let us first come to power, we will definitely work on it."
> 
> Senior BJP leaders said that through PM Modi's rally, party will also gauge the public mood, which will help it prepare a strong strategy for the assembly polls.
> 
> "We are very sure that the BJP will definitely get the support of people in the upcoming Assembly polls, as we got in the Lok Sabha polls. The focus of this rally will only be development," Mr Upadhyay said.




so PM Modi is running for assembly election in Delhi now???


----------



## Parul

@Jaat Rock @ranjeet @Abingdonboy @Yogijaat Listen to this!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Although pace of work is slow, but lets hope it picks up soon. 
Telecom department to connect 20,000 villages through optic fibre network by March - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Prometheus said:


> so PM Modi is running for assembly election in Delhi now???


Modi himself will eradicate aap mess from delhi..btw delhi is very important for development of entire north india region and we would see some rapid infrastructure and industry development in ncr region.


----------



## Parul

AAPiye ye kehte they dekho dekho vision hai AAP ke paas...Aaj modi ki rally se becharo ka sara vision khatam hogaya...kal subah se Kejruddin, asutoshwa and aaptards ki paltan bas Modi ki rally ke barey mae hi bol rahe hai..sarey agenda ab dharey ke dharey rehgaye. 

Dear Aaptards and pAAP leaders - congress used to say that all through in last 1.5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Sidak said:


> View attachment 182847
> 
> 
> AAPiye ye kehte they dekho dekho vision hai AAP ke paas...Aaj modi ki rally se becharo ka sara vision khatam hogaya...kal subah se Kejruddin, asutoshwa and aaptards ki paltan bas Modi ki rally ke barey mae hi bol rahe hai..sarey agenda ab dharey ke dharey rehgaye.
> 
> Dear Aaptards and pAAP leaders - congress used to say that all through in last 1.5 years.





Hehehe delhi election ko khud Amitshah moniter kar raha he or ye Aapiye Modi k piche pade rahege or AS chupchap Apna kaam kar jayega. AAP k pass election k liye modi ka hul ho sakta he lekin Amitshah k samne koi nahi aa sakta...


----------



## Jason bourne




----------



## Jaat Rock

Sidak said:


> @Jaat Rock @ranjeet @Abingdonboy @Yogijaat Listen to this!


Kuch din pehle sun chuka hu 
Whatsapp par bheji thi kisi ne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 182851
> View attachment 182852


AAP dharna or Modi rally? What is it


----------



## Parul

Media hungry kejruddin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Modi is going to take on AK49 today after Amit Shah smacked them left and right


----------



## Parul

देश चला मोदी के साथ अब दिल्ली की बारी है!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Jinki jo kaam me mastery ho usse vahi kaam dena chahiye ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhangi bava

Sidak said:


> देश चला मोदी के साथ अब दिल्ली की बारी है!
> 
> View attachment 182871
> 
> View attachment 182870


look like paid bhakts coming from all over india to listen feku

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Jinki jo kaam me *mastery* ho usse vahi kaam dena chahiye ....



AAP abhi say BHAND Bazzi Karne may lag gayee hai - AAPTRD Bharti is the 1st one to Rant.  This is going to continue till election results are declared in Delhi. Delhiwalo, Andde, Ink, Thapad, Dharna key liye be ready. 



bhangi bava said:


> look like paid bhakts coming from all over india to listen feku



This been happening before General Election. Yeahi toh scam hai ji, iski CBI jaanch honi chaiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Lo ji drama Queen ki sadd gayi aaj. Thodi dair mein aayega apna naya drama le ke. 
I think Kejriwal is even going to cry for votes in coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Yogendra Yadav : Mahatma gandhi bhi anarchist the...

Achha lekin wo kabhi election bhi nahi lade the

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Kejriwal on air with his muffler, whining like a lil b!tch.


----------



## Prometheus

heisenberg said:


> Modi himself will eradicate aap mess from delhi..btw delhi is very important for development of entire north india region and we would see some rapid infrastructure and industry development in ncr region.



look Bhakt Bhakt Bhkat @Guynextdoor2



bhangi bava said:


> look like paid bhakts coming from all over india to listen feku


After Srinagar ralli of lord feku...............his Blind Bhakt were saying one lakh locals attended .....................when election result came ..............BJP candidates lost deposits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

FIR Against AAP Wazirpur Nominee For Assaulting Party Activist

AAP candidate attacks his own party worker. Must have mistook him for BJP worker !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

OMG ..................this janta .................People asking when wil BJP give then their 15 lac ruppees ..........that was fake promise by Feku for just votes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> OMG ..................this janta .................People asking when wil BJP give then their 15 lac ruppees ..........that was fake promise by Feku for just votes



I am not sure if you are refering to Jan dhan Yojna ?

11 Crore Bank Accounts Opened Under Jan Dhan Yojana: Prime Minister Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sidak said:


> Media hungry *kejruddin*!
> 
> View attachment 182857



Can you tell me the airtime both the Feku and Kejriwal gets in all those channels you posted? Why Kejruddin? Another attempt of "Viraat" Hindu vs "Barbarian" muslims thingy? Why associate anything you dislike with muslim sounding names?


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> I am not sure if you are refering to Jan dhan Yojna ?
> 
> 11 Crore Bank Accounts Opened Under Jan Dhan Yojana: Prime Minister Modi




so BJP is gonna send them 15 lac.???

dude Modi once during his fekuwad said he will give 15 lac to everyone from black money.....................which BJP was supposed to bring back in 150 days ..................bolo namo namo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> so BJP is gonna send them 15 lac.???
> 
> dude Modi once during his fekuwad said he will give 15 lac to everyone from black money.....................which BJP was supposed to bring back in 150 days ..................bolo namo namo



He promised people he will give 15 lacs ? By people you meant aaptards ? Do you have a source to his statement?


----------



## The_Showstopper

Prometheus said:


> look Bhakt Bhakt Bhkat @Guynextdoor2
> 
> 
> After Srinagar ralli of lord feku...............his *Blind Bhakt were saying one lakh locals attended* .....................when election result came ..............BJP candidates lost deposits



Inki purani aadat hai, Aakhir Phekna sikhe kahan se? Of course Feku se,...

On a serious, you will get to see more Bhakts trolling round the clock right here on this thread after all their Sardar has blown the whistle...



IndoCarib said:


> He promised people he will give 15 lacs ? By people you meant aaptards ? Do you have a source to his statement?



*In his very own voice.... here we go





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^
Cant open the video. Searched Youtube with the same title. Not there. There are many videos titled 'modi caught lying' and similarly 'Kejriwal caught lying'. Anyway, He may have said that. Only apptards will take such election rally promises as gospel truth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> ^^^
> Cant open the video. Searched Youtube with the same title. Not there. There are many videos titled 'modi caught lying' and similarly 'Kejriwal caught lying'. Anyway, He may have said that. Only apptards will take such election rally promises as gospel truth



Really.... Where do you live? You are able to watch other videos but not this one....

Anyways you can ask the fellow compatriots to watch it for you and confirm it....

Oh right!!! So election rally promises are not to be taken seriously... So what should be taken as gospel of truth?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal on air with his muffler, whining like a lil b!tch.



Kejriwal with muffler is the most preferred candidate of Delhi- 60%. Harshwardan is at No.2 with 22%.



IndoCarib said:


> FIR Against AAP Wazirpur Nominee For Assaulting Party Activist
> 
> AAP candidate attacks his own party worker. Must have mistook him for BJP worker !



haw haw haw sooooo funny

Half of BJP candidates in Delhi have criminal cases, says ADR study | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> ^^^
> Cant open the video. Searched Youtube with the same title. Not there. There are many videos titled 'modi caught lying' and similarly 'Kejriwal caught lying'. Anyway, He may have said that. Only apptards will take such election rally promises as gospel truth




disable Blind Bhakt filter....................you will see this video where ur Lord feku is saying about 15 lac

i wonder why u cant see the video................or may be bhakts are trained this way to recieve only one way communication and never argue what Lord Feku is saying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


>



Vote for AAP as Congress has conceded defeat: Arvind Kejriwal to voters - Economic Times

Congress will again back AAP if needed: Sheila Dikshit - OdishaSunTimes.com

Wait ! Didnt Kejri just say he ended corruption in 49 days ?? So if he comes back to power he doesnt mind getting support of the corrupt again !??



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Kejriwal with muffler is the most preferred candidate of Delhi- 60%. Harshwardan is at No.2 with 22%.
> 
> 
> 
> haw haw haw sooooo funny
> 
> Half of BJP candidates in Delhi have criminal cases, says ADR study | Business Standard News





Guynextdoor2 said:


> Kejriwal with muffler is the most preferred candidate of Delhi- 60%. Harshwardan is at No.2 with 22%.
> 
> 
> 
> haw haw haw sooooo funny
> 
> Half of BJP candidates in Delhi have criminal cases, says ADR study | Business Standard News



Now you are funny. That news is from 2013 Delhi elections. If you read carefully it also says *"Seven per cent from the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) have candidates with a criminal background". *
Now I know being a AAPTARDs you, @Prometheus, @The_Showstopper will say 7% is way less than 50%. But May I remind you guys how AAP party originated!??


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> Vote for AAP as Congress has conceded defeat: Arvind Kejriwal to voters - Economic Times
> 
> Congress will again back AAP if needed: Sheila Dikshit - OdishaSunTimes.com
> 
> Wait ! Didnt Kejri just say he ended corruption in 49 days ?? So if he comes back to power he doesnt mind getting support of the corrupt again !??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are funny. That news is from 2013 Delhi elections. If you read carefully it also says *"Seven per cent from the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) have candidates with a criminal background". *
> Now I know being a AAPTARDs you, @Prometheus, @The_Showstopper will say 7% is way less than 50%. But May I remind you guys how AAP party originated!??





*hey you Blind Bhakt....................who spend half of his life doing namo namo..................I am a AKALI*

READ AGAIN

*I AM A AKALI*

a party who has half of leaders criminals .................and faces charges of sedition.............and many had bounty placed by INDIAN GOVT.

I AM A AKALI............................you got that bhakt?????

now go and do pooja aarti ..........or whatever idiotic thingy u Bhakts do for lord feku

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

anyone from Andhra pradesh here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

IndoCarib said:


> ^^^
> Cant open the video. Searched Youtube with the same title. Not there. There are many videos titled 'modi caught lying' and similarly 'Kejriwal caught lying'. Anyway, He may have said that. Only apptards will take such election rally promises as gospel truth




Only those who havent voted modi is asking for 15 lacs. In bank ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Kejriwal with muffler is the most preferred candidate of Delhi- 60%. Harshwardan is at No.2 with 22%.


hahahaha sahi baat hai


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> Vote for AAP as Congress has conceded defeat: Arvind Kejriwal to voters - Economic Times
> 
> Congress will again back AAP if needed: Sheila Dikshit - OdishaSunTimes.com
> 
> Wait ! Didnt Kejri just say he ended corruption in 49 days ?? So if he comes back to power he doesnt mind getting support of the corrupt again !??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are funny. That news is from 2013 Delhi elections. If you read carefully it also says *"Seven per cent from the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) have candidates with a criminal background". *
> Now I know being a AAPTARDs you, @Prometheus, @The_Showstopper will say 7% is way less than 50%. But May I remind you guys how AAP party originated!??



haw haw haw Fenku Bhakt doesn't know how to add is one thing, *HE ACTALLY THINKS NUMBER OF CRIMINALS IN BJP WILL COME DOWN FROM 2013 to 2014. . EVERYONE KNOWS THAT NUMBER OF CRIMINALS ONLY INCREASE WHEN THEY COME TO POWER *



ranjeet said:


> hahahaha sahi baat hai



It's not because of anything complicated. When BJP spends 80% of budget on 'ornamental boards' while AAP spends it on building roads, sewers and making sure that PDS actually goes to people who need it, the vote seings this way. Maximum that Bhakts do is abuse, that's not enough to do 'governance'.


----------



## Lord ZeN

Guynextdoor2 said:


> haw haw haw Fenku Bhakt doesn't know how to add is one thing, *HE ACTALLY THINKS NUMBER OF CRIMINALS IN BJP WILL COME DOWN FROM 2013 to 2014. . EVERYONE KNOWS THAT NUMBER OF CRIMINALS ONLY INCREASE WHEN THEY COME TO POWER *
> 
> 
> 
> It's not because of anything complicated. When BJP spends 80% of budget on 'ornamental boards' while AAP spends it on building roads, sewers and making sure that PDS actually goes to people who need it, the vote seings this way. Maximum that Bhakts do is abuse, that's not enough to do 'governance'.


loolz ....
*AAPard your propaganda wouldn't help your Kejri & his master Sonia.... Faith of Delhi election is already decided. BJP is gonna get out-write majority ( atleast 45 seats). If not, then i will quit PDF forever.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Lord Zen said:


> loolz ....
> *AAPard your propaganda wouldn't help your Kejri & his master Sonia.... Faith of Delhi election already decided. BJP is gonna get out-write majority ( atleast 45 seats). If not, then i will quit PDF forever.*



Look mommy....fenku bhakt is back......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Look mommy....fenku bhakt is back......


 *Yup ... Now say with me ... NaMo Namah*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Lord Zen said:


> *Yup ... Now say with me ... NaMo Namah*



Bhakti ka Sagar, I can see

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord ZeN

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakti ka Sagar, I can see


Hamare liye Bhakti hi shakti hai  .... until India is free from Khangress & Naxals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Lord Zen said:


> Hamare liye Bhakti hi shakti hai  .... until India is free from Khangress & Naxals



if things keep going on like this, India will start asking for BJP mukt bharat first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord ZeN

Guynextdoor2 said:


> if things keep going on like this, India will start asking for BJP mukt bharat first.


*Correction*:If things keep going on like this, Congress Chamchas/Criminals/ Anti social elements/Islamic fascists/ the corrupt will all start asking for BJP mukt bharat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Vibrant Gujrat summit : Only one person in the event speak withought reading from a note and also in alian language to him and for an hour with great enthusiasm is our prime minister Narendra damodardas Modi ...hats off to him

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lord ZeN

Jason bourne said:


> Vibrant Gujrat summit : Only one person in the event speak withought reading from a note and also in alian language to him and for an hour with great enthusiasm is our prime minister Narendra damodardas Modi ...hats off to him


*I'm not surprised mate. 
His victory is indeed the best thing that every happened in modern India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Lol people seriously think modi and his paid rallies with speech rhetorics can win delhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Lord Zen said:


> loolz ....
> *AAPard your propaganda wouldn't help your Kejri & his master Sonia.... Faith of Delhi election is already decided. BJP is gonna get out-write majority ( atleast 45 seats). If not, then i will quit PDF forever.*



look a Feku Bhakt bhakt bhakt



Lord Zen said:


> *I'm not surprised mate.
> His victory is indeed the best thing that every happened in modern India.*


Bhakt Bhakt Bhakt



Lord Zen said:


> *Correction*:If things keep going on like this, Congress Chamchas/Criminals/ Anti social elements/Islamic fascists/ the corrupt will all start asking for BJP mukt bharat




BJP mukt Punjab is on high already ................No Badal No BJP..........save Punjab



Jason bourne said:


> Vibrant Gujrat summit : Only one person in the event speak withought reading from a note and also in alian language to him and for an hour with great enthusiasm is our prime minister Narendra damodardas Modi ...hats off to him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> *hey you Blind Bhakt....................who spend half of his life doing namo namo..................I am a AKALI*
> 
> READ AGAIN
> 
> *I AM A AKALI*
> 
> a party who has half of leaders criminals .................and faces charges of sedition.............and many had bounty placed by INDIAN GOVT.
> 
> I AM A AKALI............................you got that bhakt?????
> 
> now go and do pooja aarti ..........or whatever idiotic thingy u Bhakts do for lord feku



Why are you so ashamed of proclaiming that you support AAP?

Come on don't be a false flagger. it is nothing to be ashamed of

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> Why are you so ashamed of proclaiming that you support AAP?
> 
> Come on don't be a false flagger. it is nothing to be ashamed of



I am Akali ..........my whole Family is Akali............and I am not ashamed of saying that I am Akali ...............and critize the bad done by Akalis and Badals .......openly says against them .......even I voted against them .......rather then being a blind Bhakt.

Being Akali is not just belonging to a party mate ......even Captain Amrinder Singh is a Akali ......so is AAP Chief of Punjab.....sooner or later some sane person will take over Akali Dal ....and others will return back

BTW to jason bourne .....reported ur post for personal attack...........a typical way of not taking any critizism of Lord feku ......just ignore any thing against the Lord Feku......and people says they are not blind Bhakts ....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> I am Akali ..........my whole Family is Akali............and I am not ashamed of saying that I am Akali ...............and critize the bad done by Akalis and Badals .......openly says against them .......even I voted against them .......rather then being a blind Bhakt.
> 
> Being Akali is not just belonging to a party mate ......even Captain Amrinder Singh is a Akali ......so is AAP Chief of Punjab.....sooner or later some sane person will take over Akali Dal ....and others will return back
> 
> BTW to jason bourne .....reported ur post for personal attack...........a typical way of not taking any critizism of Lord feku ......just ignore any thing against the Lord Feku......and people says they are not blind Bhakts ....lol


I have never seen one post in support if akalis and hundreds in support of AAP.

This is either false flaging or schizhoprenia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> I have never seen one post in support if akalis and hundreds in support of AAP.
> 
> This is either false flaging or schizhoprenia




Bhai ignor kar .. pahele muje laga he is hurt by akali bjp govt. Per aab lagta he iski tabiyat kharab he isse ignor karo ..

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## itachiii

Ravi Nair said:


> anyone from Andhra pradesh here?



bhai , i am frm hyd, telangana..


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Lord Zen said:


> *Correction*:If things keep going on like this, Congress Chamchas/Criminals/ Anti social elements/Islamic fascists/ the corrupt will all start asking for BJP mukt bharat



I will ignore your outrageus comment as coming from someone who is actually living outside the country in japan.


----------



## Lord ZeN

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I will ignore your outrageus comment as coming from someone who is actually living outside the country in japan.


Truth always hurts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Lord Zen said:


> Truth always hurts.



means a world of hurt for you man. Imagine a situation where true accomplishments of modi are actually put forward by me, a known Modi baiter to people who were supporting him tooth and nail before elections and find him under-delivering. I know one thing, whether they win or lose AAP has decided they are going to focus on their work, that is more than enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> I have never seen one post in support if akalis and hundreds in support of AAP.
> 
> This is either false flaging or schizhoprenia




Because I am not a Blind follower .........i can see what Badal and company has done to Punjab .................i have told many times here that I will vote for my Akali MLA "AGAIN" ....if Badal is not contender for CM ...........or I will not vote.

My grandfather all his life voted for Akali Dal or their alllied party .............but in recent lok sabha , even hardcore akali like him voted against Akalis.

I am Akali , no matter which party I join...............Being Akali doesnot mean belonging to Badal's Party.
you can call me anything bro.........but I am the one who speaks against Akalis , even when a Akali...........millions of Akalis choosed to vote for AAP as an alternate , ,,,,,I am one of them.

Plz be open minded to the double talk of Modi ...........plz dont be a blind follower ...............



Jason bourne said:


> Bhai ignor kar .. pahele muje laga he is hurt by akali bjp govt. Per aab lagta he iski tabiyat kharab he isse ignor karo ..



Ok Theek Hai ( MMS style)



Jason bourne said:


> Koi baat nahi bete u will get well soon , hota he esa dont worrie dhiraj rakhna ... koi tumhe kuch nahi kahega , tumhare jese kai log dunia me he its normal now a days ...




BETA ji ....you should be ashamed of calling ur elder a beta ...............post reported for being a Blind Bhakt


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> I am Akali ..........my whole Family is Akali............and I am not ashamed of saying that I am Akali ...............and critize the bad done by Akalis and Badals .......openly says against them .......even I voted against them .......rather then being a blind Bhakt.
> 
> Being Akali is not just belonging to a party mate ......even Captain Amrinder Singh is a Akali ......so is AAP Chief of Punjab.....sooner or later some sane person will take over Akali Dal ....and others will return back
> 
> BTW to jason bourne .....reported ur post for personal attack...........a typical way of not taking any critizism of Lord feku ......just ignore any thing against the Lord Feku......and people says they are not blind Bhakts ....lol


You know Parkash Singh Badal is not original Akali. He started his political carrier with congress later joined Akali Dal.
I can't understand why some BJP blind sheeps are feeling disturbed before Delhi elections that is why they are making personal & offensive comments in this thread instead of logical statements. I think common people's response in Delhi is making them dispirited. Even Delhiwala's response in their leader's rally was not as expected.
Modi’s Ramlila Maidan rally: Empty seats in the crowd, promises galore on stage | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Lord Zen said:


> Truth always hurts.



yes truth always hurt 
we will bring Black money back in 150 days .............................



Juggernautjatt said:


> You know Parkash Singh Badal is not original Akali. He started his political carrier with congress later joined Akali Dal.
> I can't understand why some BJP blind sheeps are feeling disturbed before Delhi elections that is why they are making personal & offensive comments in this thread instead of logical statements. I think common people's response in Delhi is making them dispirited. Even Delhiwala's response in their leader's rally was not as expected.
> Modi’s Ramlila Maidan rally: Empty seats in the crowd, promises galore on stage | The Indian Express




BJP shall do more to convince Delhi walas that Shri Modi Himself is going to contest from every assembly seat in Delhi.......

These Bhakts are so cute and confused ....what can be said.................they turn abusive when a mirror is shown to them

Badal shall leave Akali Dal ASAP , if Akali Dal has to survive.....and go join BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> *hey you Blind Bhakt....................who spend half of his life doing namo namo..................I am a AKALI*
> 
> READ AGAIN
> 
> *I AM A AKALI*
> 
> a party who has half of leaders criminals .................and faces charges of sedition.............and many had bounty placed by INDIAN GOVT.
> 
> I AM A AKALI............................you got that bhakt?????
> 
> now go and do pooja aarti ..........or whatever idiotic thingy u Bhakts do for lord feku



Ok Akali ! You conveniently ignored the article I posted. I can only see Bhakt, Bhakt, Akali, Akali. Do you have enough brain cells to comment on the articles ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> yes truth always hurt
> we will bring Black money back in 150 days .............................


Bro have you received Rs. 15 lakh in your bank account as promised by BJP campaigners ? According to them Rs 15 lakh will be deposited in the bank accounts of all Indians once the black money is recovered.
I am still waiting for my share of money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Guynextdoor2 said:


> haw haw haw Fenku Bhakt doesn't know how to add is one thing, *HE ACTALLY THINKS NUMBER OF CRIMINALS IN BJP WILL COME DOWN FROM 2013 to 2014. . EVERYONE KNOWS THAT NUMBER OF CRIMINALS ONLY INCREASE WHEN THEY COME TO POWER *
> 
> 
> 
> It's not because of anything complicated. When BJP spends 80% of budget on 'ornamental boards' while AAP spends it on building roads, sewers and making sure that PDS actually goes to people who need it, the vote seings this way. Maximum that Bhakts do is abuse, that's not enough to do 'governance'.



You said it !*NUMBER OF CRIMINALS ONLY INCREASE WHEN THEY COME TO POWER. *Only AAP is an exception. Right ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


>



lke the Bas Kar BC party spoken like a true Delhi Wala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> Ok Akali ! You conveniently ignored the article I posted. I can only see Bhakt, Bhakt, Akali, Akali. Do you have enough brain cells to comment on the articles ?



why cry about criminal candidates????? when we have rape accused cabinet minister 

actually i made comments regarding criminality too........(now as a you being a nice Bhakt has tried to invovle brain cells etc) ...........it just that you have a very low IQ ....a typicl level of Bhakt ....you could not understand.

Repeating ..... I am a Akali .......whose Leaders had bounty placed on their heads by INDIAN GOVT. .....and many were facing sedition charges .....

OMG these Bhakts................what is BJP feeding them



Juggernautjatt said:


> Bro have you received Rs. 15 lakh in your bank account as promised by BJP campaigners ? According to them Rs 15 lakh will be deposited in the bank accounts of all Indians once the black money is recovered.
> I am still waiting for my share of money




actually Black money will be back in 150 days...............after that BJP will distribute it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> *why cry about criminal candidates*????? when we have rape accused cabinet minister
> 
> actually i made comments regarding criminality too........(now as a you being a nice Bhakt has tried to invovle brain cells etc) ...........it just that you have a very low IQ ....a typicl level of Bhakt ....you could not understand.
> 
> Repeating ..... I am a Akali .......whose Leaders had bounty placed on their heads by INDIAN GOVT. .....and many were facing sedition charges .....
> 
> OMG these Bhakts................what is BJP feeding them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually Black money will be back in 150 days...............after that BJP will distribute it.



You guys cry about BJP criminal candidates all the time. Now when I show you the mirror, criminal charges are OK for you ? AK's broom so broken that it is not cleaning anymore ? And do you know the meaning of 'accused' and 'charged' ?


----------



## magudi

Prometheus said:


> why cry about criminal candidates????? when we have rape accused cabinet minister
> 
> actually i made comments regarding criminality too........(now as a you being a nice Bhakt has tried to invovle brain cells etc) ...........it just that you have a very low IQ ....a typicl level of Bhakt ....you could not understand.
> 
> Repeating ..... I am a Akali .......whose Leaders had bounty placed on their heads by INDIAN GOVT. .....and many were facing sedition charges .....
> 
> OMG these Bhakts................what is BJP feeding them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually Black money will be back in 150 days...............after that BJP will distribute it.


Bro m new here but i hope you know most bhakts in here by name don't you? Coz I'd like to see how many of them will still be doing pooja path after dilli poll results come out.



Juggernautjatt said:


> You know Parkash Singh Badal is not original Akali. He started his political carrier with congress later joined Akali Dal.
> I can't understand why some BJP blind sheeps are feeling disturbed before Delhi elections that is why they are making personal & offensive comments in this thread instead of logical statements. I think common people's response in Delhi is making them dispirited. Even Delhiwala's response in their leader's rally was not as expected.
> Modi’s Ramlila Maidan rally: Empty seats in the crowd, promises galore on stage | The Indian Express




It was expected sir, modi wave is fast fading and he's still using same old 12 year UPA misrule rhetoric whereas poor chap couldn't dig out anything AAP's 49 day governance. When he has nothing compelling he resorts to petty personal attacks like calling AK anarchist. 
People are fed up of his fake shows and want change AAP is doing much better campaigning with Jan sabhas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Bro m new here but i hope you know most bhakts in here by name don't you? Coz I'd like to see how many of them will still be doing pooja path after dilli poll results come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was expected sir, modi wave is fast fading and he's still using same old 12 year UPA misrule rhetoric whereas poor chap couldn't dig out anything AAP's 49 day governance. *When he has nothing compelling he resorts to petty personal attacks like calling AK anarchist*.
> People are fed up of his fake shows and want change AAP is doing much better campaigning with Jan sabhas



It will be interesting to see how many of AAPtards will continue be on PDF after Delhi elections !

Delhi unlikely to give second chance to Aam Aadmi Party - Economic Times

So calling AK, anarchist is a personal attack ?

'Yes, I am an anarchist': Arvind Kejriwal asks Delhi to join protest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> You said it !*NUMBER OF CRIMINALS ONLY INCREASE WHEN THEY COME TO POWER. *Only AAP is an exception. Right ??



Actually the case man. AAP today is the ONLY exception. They're still feeling their way around, but they've stuck to their guns.


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> It will be interesting to see *how many of AAPtards will continue be on PDF after Delhi elections !*
> 
> Delhi unlikely to give second chance to Aam Aadmi Party - Economic Times
> 
> So calling AK, anarchist is a personal attack ?
> 
> 'Yes, I am an anarchist': Arvind Kejriwal asks Delhi to join protest



I heard the same statement during Lok Sabha elections. but alas dude I am still on PDF, was and will remain irrespective of AAP losing or winning.... So don't you worry

A post/comment on Delhi elections, I found on internet.....


Prof Ujjwal K Chowdhury • 9 hours ago

PM Modi had a few hours earlier launched the Delhi BJP poll campaign by exclusively attacking Kejriwal and AAP. From his talk and his projection of himself, few things are clear. First, Congress is no more a force to be even mentioned by the honorable PM, and AAP is the only serious contender in Delhi against BJP. Second, PM noting that for one year there is no progress of work in Delhi, is virtually accepting that the state under Lt Governor rule, working under the Central Home Ministry in control of BJP for last 7 months, has failed to implement any development measures. *Third, by attacking AK for 'anarchy' due to dharna, Modi is conveniently NOT answering why he did dharna twice (in AC shamiana and not in 4 degrees Delhi winter) against the Centre as Gujarat CM and signed files from the venue. Also, why Mahatma Gandhi is not an anarchist for his repeated dharnas on issues he identified with.* Fourth, by promising power-portability like mobile-portability, PM is not answering why there is NO mobile-portability on ground in reality and how do you promise 24X7 power when you could not handle last summer power crisis in Delhi and neither did you reduce 30% power tariff in Delhi as promised in your manifesto earlier, after assuming governance at Centre. Fifth, where is your promise about complete statehood to Delhi, *why silent on SIT on anti Sikh genocide enquiry*, and* why there is no law/bill passed in Parliament with regards to unauthorized colonies in Delhi on which you are talking publicly? And what about blatant corruption in the BJP run Municipal Corporations of Delhi for more than 7 years now?* Another set of promises while those given in Lok Sabha polls are yet to be fulfilled. Finally, NOT having ANY Delhi BJP leader in the forefront of the campaign as CM candidate just as Harshvardhan was the last time and Modi himself was the PM candidate last time, Modi and BJP have accepted that AK is popular in Delhi and their best brand Modi can only perhaps take on the fight against AK and no one else. That is a psychological defeat for BJP on ground, and round one goes to AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Ravi Nair said:


> anyone from Andhra pradesh here?


I'm a hyderabadi, but my origins lie from AP & so is the same with @itachiii .
Both of us have a good understanding of Politics in both the telugu states.

@Srinivas @SouthDesi are also from AP.

& regarding TG, I only know @wolfschannze .
& @indushek is also a Telugu speaker.


----------



## The_Showstopper

*A naked Mahatma Gandhi on Pravasi Divas in Gujarat...*


----------



## Nadaan Parinda

The_Showstopper said:


> *A naked Mahatma Gandhi on Pravasi Divas in Gujarat...*


he has dildo in hand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

The_Showstopper said:


> *A naked Mahatma Gandhi on Pravasi Divas in Gujarat...*



ashleelta... yeh kaisa ang pradarshan...

oh, wait... pramod mutalik and praveen togadia only do violence when the subject is female, otherwise...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Nadaan Parinda said:


> he has dildo in hand?



I think its a paper....


----------



## Echo_419

Nadaan Parinda said:


> he has dildo in hand?



Goddammit it looks like one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> lke the Bas Kar BC party spoken like a true Delhi Wala


Idiot jumped from CM chair to become PM.. & ended up nowhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

And the aaptards have fallen even further low.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> And the aaptards have fallen even further low.


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> You guys cry about BJP criminal candidates all the time. Now when I show you the mirror, criminal charges are OK for you ? AK's broom so broken that it is not cleaning anymore ? And do you know the meaning of 'accused' and 'charged' ?




lol...........talk with me about criminality in Akalis ................I am a AKALI......


Search Minister NihalChand .............who is chargesheeted and is apprantly missing as per police
OMG the Bhakts.......
Well my Party is made up of Gundas and drug dealers ..........and Militants ...................u dont believe me ???

here
Virsa Singh Valtoha creates record by  justifying militant movement in Assembly

he is my second fav. Akali MLA



ranjeet said:


> And the aaptards have fallen even further low.



hahahaha............that is hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

The_Showstopper said:


>



ham aah bhi karte hain
toh hote hain badnaam
woh khatl bhi karte hain
aur charcha nahi hota...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

The_Showstopper said:


>


 

you know...............Bhakts are proggrammed to recieve only one way communication .................people here will again ignore this picture keep on posting other leaders pictures
why?? Because they are Bhakts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> hahahaha............that is hilarious


Not really dude not really. When Bhakts would get back some will start crying foul.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Not really dude not really. When Bhakts would get back some will start crying foul.



well Bhakts should be tolerant as people were during MMS .

we made fun of MMS .....................they shall learn to digest such kinda stuff.

BTW ranjeet ............why is Modi against Saheed-e-azam Bhagat Singh???


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> And the aaptards have fallen even further low.



 Sach baat chubti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

*This is how Feku gives his speech without any paper in his hand..... Virat PM using ancient technology 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

The_Showstopper said:


>





classic...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

*This time.. from the bottom of my heart, I appreciate and thank the Feku Bhakts for coming up with this in Feku's Delhi rally.. you guys simply rock. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> And the aaptards have fallen even further low.



He was accused of stalking- you know he did stalk.



The_Showstopper said:


> *This time.. from the bottom of my heart, I appreciate and thank the Feku Bhakts for coming up with this in Feku's Delhi rally.. you guys simply rock. *



They're so illiterate, they made modi look like Ravan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> well Bhakts should be tolerant as people were during MMS .
> 
> we made fun of MMS .....................they shall learn to digest such kinda stuff.
> 
> BTW ranjeet ............why is Modi against Saheed-e-azam Bhagat Singh???


Well it's arite, If the gloves are off they are off.


----------



## jha

Mukul Roy summoned by CBI..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> And the aaptards have fallen even further low.



The suckers are gonna lose in Delhi just wait & see


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> The suckers are gonna lose in Delhi just wait & see


They are acting like hijdas now, would undress and dance to get back in power.


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> They are acting like hijdas now, would undress and dance to get back in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Why I don't see any comments or jokes or cartoons about Pappu & Congress anymore? Are they not relevant anymore?


----------



## ranjeet

He hasn't been sighted for a while now. I am getting worried 


JanjaWeed said:


> Why I don't see any comments or jokes or cartoons about Pappu & Congress anymore? Are they not relevant anymore?



Chanday ka dhanda 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554545298438385666


----------



## Chronos

itachiii said:


> bhai , i am frm hyd, telangana..



Oh was able to congratulate Andhra Pradesh on their new SEZ Sri City, managed to lure a lot of industrial investments that way


----------



## ranjeet

AAP peddling fake survey but results says something else. 

Delhi Cannt. Result 8/8 
BJP 5
Cong 2
AAP 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> AAP peddling fake survey but results says something else.
> 
> Delhi Cannt. Result 8/8
> BJP 5
> Cong 2
> AAP 1



So, Kejriwal succeeded in stopping Modi Juggernaut.... Good Job AAP...

This result may very well embolden Congress and they may decide to actually fight this election. If that happens, we may very well see Congress termed as BJP's "B" team... 

There is a video circulating on Net about an AAP candidate throwing money in the air... Why this outrage..? Isnt winning candidate supposed to show off his (ill-gotten) money on winning.. ? And BTW this seat was represented by AAP in Assembly. Winning One out of 8 seats does show that they have a votebank in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Ravi Nair said:


> Oh was able to congratulate Andhra Pradesh on their new SEZ Sri City, managed to lure a lot of industrial investments that way



sri city was one sez in undivided a.p tat was attracting investments starting frm its inauguration sir.. today apart from attracting industrial investments , it is even being developed as an education hub.. already a iiit college and chennai based management college ifmr are operating from here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> AAP peddling fake survey but results says something else.
> 
> Delhi Cannt. Result 8/8
> BJP 5
> Cong 2
> AAP 1


Any comments bro on what is happening in BJP bastion in UP & PM's constituency ?
They lost all 7 seats in Varanasi & all 8 in Lucknow and managed to win just one seat in Agra.
Cantonment Board polls: Setback for BJP in Varanasi, Lucknow | Zee News


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Any comments bro on what is happening in BJP bastion in UP & PM's constituency ?
> Cantonment Board polls: Setback for BJP in Varanasi, Lucknow | Zee News


we'll talk about it when the UP elections will come up. Delhi's date will be out in few minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

itachiii said:


> sri city was one sez in undivided a.p tat was attracting investments starting frm its inauguration sir.. today apart from attracting industrial investments , it is even being developed as an education hub.. already a iiit college and chennai based management college ifmr are operating from here...



Lately I am hearing gossips about BJP-AP unit willing ti fight 2019 assembly elections alone. Is this a move to destroy Jagan's career..? Or, Do Reddys from Jagan's party really bring so many Votes to counter CBN..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Lately I am hearing gossips about BJP-AP unit willing ti fight 2019 assembly elections alone. Is this a move to destroy Jagan's career..? Or, Do Reddys from Jagan's party really bring so many Votes to counter CBN..?


@jha I'm hearing whispers that Jiten Ram Manjhi is going to be sacked as Bihar CM.. & that he will ditch JD(U) for BJP! Is there any truth to these rumors?


----------



## anonymus

JanjaWeed said:


> @jha I'm hearing whispers that Jiten Ram Manjhi is going to be sacked as Bihar CM.. & that he will ditch JD(U) for BJP! Is there any truth to these rumors?




Same with me too. @jha.

BTW It looks like Manjhi is adopting Mayawati's "Tilak Taraju aur Talwar, inko marro Jutte Char" Approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

anonymus said:


> Same with me too. @jha.
> 
> BTW It looks like Manjhi is adopting Mayawati's "Tilak Taraju aur Talwar, inko marro Jutte Char" Approach.




Sushil kumar modi said anyone can join Bjp but dont expect a tickit 


7 feb is the date of election 10th result day ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Juggernautjatt said:


> Any comments bro on what is happening in BJP bastion in UP & PM's constituency ?
> They lost all 7 seats in Varanasi & all 8 in Lucknow and managed to win just one seat in Agra.
> Cantonment Board polls: Setback for BJP in Varanasi, Lucknow | Zee News




Election delhi me he bhai..


----------



## ranjeet

7 Feb, polling date. 
10 Feb result. 

Let the game begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

In the name of Modi ..........Vote for BJP , lets Make Feku MLA from delhi 

bolo namo namo


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> 7 Feb, polling date.
> 10 Feb result.
> 
> Let the game begin.


hahaha... again you'll see few taking break from this thread for few weeks once the polling concludes! 



Prometheus said:


> In the name of Modi ..........Vote for BJP , lets Make Feku MLA from delhi
> 
> bolo namo namo


Modi ne tumhara toffee chura liya ta kya bachpan mai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

jha said:


> Lately I am hearing gossips about BJP-AP unit willing ti fight 2019 assembly elections alone. Is this a move to destroy Jagan's career..? Or, Do Reddys from Jagan's party really bring so many Votes to counter CBN..?



i didn't understand the question sir , but of late , bjp is trying to increase its presence in a.p and wants to be a major political player in the state by 2019.. it had already extended an olive branch to kapu leaders of congrss who form a considerable votebank in certain parts of costal andhra.. as far as jagan is concerned , he is loosing his charm a ltl faster than expected. his rude behaviour towards his fellow party members has lead many in his party disappointed and sme are considering to leave the party and this is where bjp wants to cash in...there are talks of a sittiing ysrcp mla from jagan's district joining bjp though it didn't materialise..on the other hand tdp is playing its own games in trying to attract defecting ysrcp leaders in to its own party... whether tdp and bjp go to 2019 polls together or not is a far fetched question, and can't be answered as of now.. as far as jagan's career is concerned until a miracle happens no one can stop him from his downfall...
reddy's are an influential caste in rayalaseema part of a.p .. though there numerical strngth is less they form a large number of mla's in ysrcp.. if tdp and bjp could attract some of these reddy mlas in to them , it would further put a dent on ysrcp's prospects to win...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> In the name of Modi ..........Vote for BJP , lets Make Feku MLA from delhi
> 
> bolo namo namo


Cash udday !!



JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha... again you'll see few taking break from this thread for few weeks once the polling concludes!
> 
> 
> Modi ne tumhara toffee chura liya ta kya bachpan mai?


Delhi cant board ka result aaya tha aaj .. AAP got 1 seat out of 8. And their survey was showing 53% will be voting for AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Cash udday !!
> 
> 
> Delhi cant board ka result aaya tha aaj .. AAP got 1 seat out of 8. And their survey was showing 53% will be voting for AAP


Is this local body election?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Is this local body election?


Yeah its cantonment board election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Yeah its cantonment board election.


hahaha... 1 out of 8 with 53% vote share? Only AAPtards can manage that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> @jha I'm hearing whispers that Jiten Ram Manjhi is going to be sacked as Bihar CM.. & that he will ditch JD(U) for BJP! Is there any truth to these rumors?



Jitan Ram Manjhi is trying to portray himself as a Dalit Icon in Bihar. His moves against Nitish's favorites is being seen as an act of defiance. There are reports of him being sacked after merger of the two parties. But I dont think Lal-Nitish can take this gamble of sacking a Dalit CM. That move will be like gifting victory to BJP. There are too many twists and turns. Everything is not as straight as it seems. Manjhi may have been directed to act like this by Lalu-nitish and try to become leader of Dalits so that Ramvilas Paswan can be neutralized. Everything will be clear in couple of months. Manjhi can prove to be a good Dalit vote catcher but even bigger liability.

Modi's Ram Lila Maidan rally... where less than 10K attended .. ( According to AAP ka Ashutosh )...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> AAP peddling fake survey but results says something else.
> 
> Delhi Cannt. Result 8/8
> BJP 5
> Cong 2
> AAP 1



Why are BJP supporters deserting the party then?


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why are BJP supporters deserting the party then?



AAP is suspending workers who are not even in AAP. yeh kya khufiyapanti hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha... 1 out of 8 with 53% vote share? Only AAPtards can manage that!



Its Total TV survey... Only TV survey giving edge to AAP. Must be the only genuine one...


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Cash udday !!
> 
> 
> Delhi cant board ka result aaya tha aaj .. AAP got 1 seat out of 8. And their survey was showing 53% will be voting for AAP




money money ...hey hey 

BJP MPs stay at lavish hotel on taxpayers' money, bill may run into crores, reveals RTI - IBNLive

there goes the tax payers money.................Good Governance .

In the name of Modi .................idiots are sent to Parliament ........same is gonna happen in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> AAP is suspending workers who are not even in AAP. yeh kya khufiyapanti hai?



chicken shit stuff of no consequuence. Now look at this

This was Najafgarh rally right now. Even Modi saw deserted maidans during this rallies recently

Aam Aadmi Party - Mobile Uploads | Facebook


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> money money ...hey hey
> 
> BJP MPs stay at lavish hotel on taxpayers' money, bill may run into crores, reveals RTI - IBNLive
> 
> there goes the tax payers money.................Good Governance .
> 
> In the name of Modi .................idiots are sent to Parliament ........same is gonna happen in Delhi


Nope AAP is not coming to power in Delhi so no idiots in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

Guynextdoor2 said:


> means a world of hurt for you man. Imagine a situation where true accomplishments of modi are actually put forward by me, a known Modi baiter to people who were supporting him tooth and nail before elections and find him under-delivering. I know one thing, whether they win or lose AAP has decided they are going to focus on their work, that is more than enough.





Guynextdoor2 said:


> chicken shit stuff of no consequuence. Now look at this
> 
> This was Najafgarh rally right now. Even Modi saw deserted maidans during this rallies recently
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party - Mobile Uploads | Facebook


It's getting even more funner --- that is your posts


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Its Total TV survey... Only TV survey giving edge to AAP. Must be the only genuine one...


baki media bika hua hai.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> chicken shit stuff of no consequuence. Now look at this
> 
> This was Najafgarh rally right now. Even Modi saw deserted maidans during this rallies recently
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party - Mobile Uploads | Facebook


Congress + AAP is the only deserving rulers of Delhi and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Nope AAP is not coming to power in Delhi so no idiots in Delhi.



Then why are BJP MLAs deserting and moving to AAP then? You forget that BJP has npt fielded modi in delhi- it's Dr. Harshvardhan. I personally think he's a good man, but he's old, lethargic and well not 'leader material', the type that'll fall asleep in meetings. Besides BJP delhi is filled with infighting and people at each others' throats.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> chicken shit stuff of no consequuence. Now look at this
> 
> This was Najafgarh rally right now. Even Modi saw deserted maidans during this rallies recently
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party - Mobile Uploads | Facebook


Yup quite deserted maidan 








Guynextdoor2 said:


> Then why are BJP MLAs deserting and moving to AAP then? You forget that BJP has npt fielded modi in delhi- it's Dr. Harshvardhan. I personally think he's a good man, but he's old, lethargic and well not 'leader material', the type that'll fall asleep in meetings. Besides BJP delhi is filled with infighting and people at each others' throats.


Bhai lage haath baki 69 seats pe bhi candidate announce kar do BJP ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Yup quite deserted maidan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai lage haath baki 69 seats pe bhi candidate announce kar do BJP ke.



*I can quote other articles too*

*Modi's Delhi Rally Has AAP Very Relieved *

_(Ashutosh joined the Aam Aadmi Party in January 2014. The former journalist took on former Union minister Kapil Sibal and Health Minister Harsh Vardhan in the national election from Chandni Chowk in Delhi.)I am tempted to call the Modi rally in Delhi a flop show but I will not. I will leave it to the wisdom of the people of Delhi and political pundits to decide. I am also tempted to say that AAP is winning in the Delhi assembly elections with a big margin, but let us leave it to the announcement of the final results by constitutional authorities. What I will certainly say is that Modi in Delhi has met his match in Arvind Kejriwal. The die is cast and the battle will be a historic one for everyone to watch and remember for posterity.

They are two individuals with contrasting personalities but both have one thing in common. Both have single-minded pursuit of their goal as their basic trait and are driven by passion unfamiliar to most people. Both of them have a modest middle-class background but the comparison ends there. 

Modi is more pompous and believes in hyperbole and showing off. His rallies during the 2014 parliamentary elections and thereafter are classic example of money power and power politics. His rallies are always an attempt to showcase him as the most popular and most powerful leader this country has ever had. There is no denying the fact that Modi attracts huge crowds where ever he went for campaigning. Everything in his rallies is well-choreographed like a symphony, micro-managed to the last detail.

How will the stage be erected, what background will be chosen, how will TV cameras capture pictures (at Modi rallies, the video feed is not independently captured by the TV channels but provided by the BJP team as a common resource), what will Modi wear and what issues he will raise - all this is worked out carefully. He loves to send his own team in advance to supervise every detail of the rally. His social media team works independently and creates an atmosphere of 'winning'. I am also told by members of his core team that there is a separate team of volunteers whose shouts of 'MODI' 'MODI' reverberate; in terms of TV metaphors, it creates a euphoria which is normally reserved for rock stars.

All these attributes were for some reasons were missing at the Ram Lila ground this weekend in Delhi. There was supposedly a crowd of 1 lakh but there were barely 25,0000 people at the ground. The Modi connect with the crowd was missing. The BJP's social media campaign was missing its bite. And above all, Modi's attack on Kejriwal was negative. He failed to put forth a positive agenda, a vision for Delhi. Calling Kejriwal an anarchist and a Naxal is not enough. Even Gandhiji, Shaheed Bhagat Singh and JP called themselves anarchist but they all were deeply loved by their countrymen. 

In his enthusiasm, Modi forgot that he himself had claimed to be a chaiwala who aspired to become a prime minister and finally managed to reach South Block, so how does he now say that people should only do what they are suited for? In that context, he asked the people of Delhi to send Arvind to the jungle (as a Naxal). He was shrill and it showed his weakness. He was not in his element. He looked dissatisfied with the crowd management and lack of enthusiasm in the crowd.

In comparison to Modi, Arvind's rallies have everything but money power. It's not an expression of that. AAP just doesn't have that kind of money. I have accompanied Arvind many times. The stage is ordinary, the background simple; there may be a banner that depicts Arvind and the candidate. There is hardly any distance between him and the crowd and any one can walk in to shake hands with him or get a selfie clicked. I have seen women coming with their children to get photographed with him while he was on the stage. Unlike Modi's rallies, there is no security paraphernalia. There is hardly any attempt by his office to micro-manage the affair. He has no qualms about the venue. He can go for any nukkad sabha. For the last three months, he had been addressing two to three jan sabhas very day. By now he has already covered Delhi twice. 

Arvind is not a great speaker. He rarely raises his pitch and never delves into hyperbole. His speeches are not about himself. Modi loves to boast and projects himself as the messiah. But Arvind has a tremendous connect with the masses and he rarely unleashes negativity. He always focuses on the issues of the day. In Delhi, he has only been talking about the achievements of his government. How policemen and government officials stopped taking bribes in the capital, how he fulfilled his promise of slashing electricity bills by half and making water available free of cost. Then he compares his achievements with those of the Modi government in the last few months, and finally, he talks about what his government will do for Delhi once it is in power. Modi in contrast does not spare his opponents. He calls them names - he referred to Rahul Gandhi as "shehzada" (prince). 

This does not mean that Arvind spares opponents. But his criticism is more issue -based. If somebody has indulged in corruption or wrong practices, Arvind will not spare them. Modi is certainly a good speaker. His command over Hindi is commendable. But he rarely uses urdu words. His is mostly a sanskritised Hindi. Arvind does not have any inhibitions about usage of any particular language or word. In a Muslim locality, he can start his address by saying "adaab" and in areas like Tilak Nagar and Hari Nagar he greets people with "Sat Shree Akal." He does not shy away if he asked to don a skull cap or a pagdi. Unlike Modi, Arvind is very careless with his clothes. He is not bothered at all. His Raj Kapoor style attire has become a different kind of style statement. Old fashioned -trousers and shirt is his trademark. I have never asked him about his look, but may be it helps him to connect with the Aam Aadmi.

Let us not forget both of them had raised hopes. The 2014 elections were a verdict for change. Modi could position himself as an agent of change nationally and as someone with a vision for the future, determined to make India a great nation. People believed him. The BJP got a majority on its own but Delhi has another agent of change. His name is Arvind Kejriwal. AAP is the party. Delhi has seen and experienced Modi rule by proxy in the last seven months. It is time to experience the real thing now. 

Ram Lila Ground has sent a clear signal. People are not happy with the proxy rule. They waited for the electricity bills to be cut by 30% as promised by the BJP in the previous elections, but nothing of the kind happened. They have hope that Arvind can do it as he did during his 49-day term.
*
Disclaimer: The opinions expressed within this article are the personal opinions of the author. NDTV is not responsible for the accuracy, completeness, suitability, or validity of any information on this article. All information is provided on an as-is basis. The information, facts or opinions appearing in the article do not reflect the views of NDTV and NDTV does not assume any responsibility or liability for the same.*_
*
check Hindu too

Poor turnout in Modi's Ramlila rally? - The Hindu*


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> AAP is suspending workers who are not even in AAP. yeh kya khufiyapanti hai?



Hehehe... Yeh to ab hoga hi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

itachiii said:


> i didn't understand the question sir , but of late , bjp is trying to increase its presence in a.p and wants to be a major political player in the state by 2019.. it had already extended an olive branch to kapu leaders of congrss who form a considerable votebank in certain parts of costal andhra.. as far as jagan is concerned , he is loosing his charm a ltl faster than expected. his rude behaviour towards his fellow party members has lead many in his party disappointed and sme are considering to leave the party and this is where bjp wants to cash in...there are talks of a sittiing ysrcp mla from jagan's district joining bjp though it didn't materialise..on the other hand tdp is playing its own games in trying to attract defecting ysrcp leaders in to its own party... whether tdp and bjp go to 2019 polls together or not is a far fetched question, and can't be answered as of now.. as far as jagan's career is concerned until a miracle happens no one can stop him from his downfall...
> reddy's are an influential caste in rayalaseema part of a.p .. though there numerical strngth is less they form a large number of mla's in ysrcp.. if tdp and bjp could attract some of these reddy mlas in to them , it would further put a dent on ysrcp's prospects to win...



A question.

Who is better as a CM in terms of economic development and overall progress in terms of Andhra Pradesh in your opinion


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> *I can quote other articles too*
> 
> *Modi's Delhi Rally Has AAP Very Relieved *
> 
> _(Ashutosh joined the Aam Aadmi Party in January 2014. The former journalist took on former Union minister Kapil Sibal and Health Minister Harsh Vardhan in the national election from Chandni Chowk in Delhi.)I am tempted to call the Modi rally in Delhi a flop show but I will not. I will leave it to the wisdom of the people of Delhi and political pundits to decide. I am also tempted to say that AAP is winning in the Delhi assembly elections with a big margin, but let us leave it to the announcement of the final results by constitutional authorities. What I will certainly say is that Modi in Delhi has met his match in Arvind Kejriwal. The die is cast and the battle will be a historic one for everyone to watch and remember for posterity.
> 
> They are two individuals with contrasting personalities but both have one thing in common. Both have single-minded pursuit of their goal as their basic trait and are driven by passion unfamiliar to most people. Both of them have a modest middle-class background but the comparison ends there.
> 
> Modi is more pompous and believes in hyperbole and showing off. His rallies during the 2014 parliamentary elections and thereafter are classic example of money power and power politics. His rallies are always an attempt to showcase him as the most popular and most powerful leader this country has ever had. There is no denying the fact that Modi attracts huge crowds where ever he went for campaigning. Everything in his rallies is well-choreographed like a symphony, micro-managed to the last detail.
> 
> How will the stage be erected, what background will be chosen, how will TV cameras capture pictures (at Modi rallies, the video feed is not independently captured by the TV channels but provided by the BJP team as a common resource), what will Modi wear and what issues he will raise - all this is worked out carefully. He loves to send his own team in advance to supervise every detail of the rally. His social media team works independently and creates an atmosphere of 'winning'. I am also told by members of his core team that there is a separate team of volunteers whose shouts of 'MODI' 'MODI' reverberate; in terms of TV metaphors, it creates a euphoria which is normally reserved for rock stars.
> 
> All these attributes were for some reasons were missing at the Ram Lila ground this weekend in Delhi. There was supposedly a crowd of 1 lakh but there were barely 25,0000 people at the ground. The Modi connect with the crowd was missing. The BJP's social media campaign was missing its bite. And above all, Modi's attack on Kejriwal was negative. He failed to put forth a positive agenda, a vision for Delhi. Calling Kejriwal an anarchist and a Naxal is not enough. Even Gandhiji, Shaheed Bhagat Singh and JP called themselves anarchist but they all were deeply loved by their countrymen.
> 
> In his enthusiasm, Modi forgot that he himself had claimed to be a chaiwala who aspired to become a prime minister and finally managed to reach South Block, so how does he now say that people should only do what they are suited for? In that context, he asked the people of Delhi to send Arvind to the jungle (as a Naxal). He was shrill and it showed his weakness. He was not in his element. He looked dissatisfied with the crowd management and lack of enthusiasm in the crowd.
> 
> In comparison to Modi, Arvind's rallies have everything but money power. It's not an expression of that. AAP just doesn't have that kind of money. I have accompanied Arvind many times. The stage is ordinary, the background simple; there may be a banner that depicts Arvind and the candidate. There is hardly any distance between him and the crowd and any one can walk in to shake hands with him or get a selfie clicked. I have seen women coming with their children to get photographed with him while he was on the stage. Unlike Modi's rallies, there is no security paraphernalia. There is hardly any attempt by his office to micro-manage the affair. He has no qualms about the venue. He can go for any nukkad sabha. For the last three months, he had been addressing two to three jan sabhas very day. By now he has already covered Delhi twice.
> 
> Arvind is not a great speaker. He rarely raises his pitch and never delves into hyperbole. His speeches are not about himself. Modi loves to boast and projects himself as the messiah. But Arvind has a tremendous connect with the masses and he rarely unleashes negativity. He always focuses on the issues of the day. In Delhi, he has only been talking about the achievements of his government. How policemen and government officials stopped taking bribes in the capital, how he fulfilled his promise of slashing electricity bills by half and making water available free of cost. Then he compares his achievements with those of the Modi government in the last few months, and finally, he talks about what his government will do for Delhi once it is in power. Modi in contrast does not spare his opponents. He calls them names - he referred to Rahul Gandhi as "shehzada" (prince).
> 
> This does not mean that Arvind spares opponents. But his criticism is more issue -based. If somebody has indulged in corruption or wrong practices, Arvind will not spare them. Modi is certainly a good speaker. His command over Hindi is commendable. But he rarely uses urdu words. His is mostly a sanskritised Hindi. Arvind does not have any inhibitions about usage of any particular language or word. In a Muslim locality, he can start his address by saying "adaab" and in areas like Tilak Nagar and Hari Nagar he greets people with "Sat Shree Akal." He does not shy away if he asked to don a skull cap or a pagdi. Unlike Modi, Arvind is very careless with his clothes. He is not bothered at all. His Raj Kapoor style attire has become a different kind of style statement. Old fashioned -trousers and shirt is his trademark. I have never asked him about his look, but may be it helps him to connect with the Aam Aadmi.
> 
> Let us not forget both of them had raised hopes. The 2014 elections were a verdict for change. Modi could position himself as an agent of change nationally and as someone with a vision for the future, determined to make India a great nation. People believed him. The BJP got a majority on its own but Delhi has another agent of change. His name is Arvind Kejriwal. AAP is the party. Delhi has seen and experienced Modi rule by proxy in the last seven months. It is time to experience the real thing now.
> 
> Ram Lila Ground has sent a clear signal. People are not happy with the proxy rule. They waited for the electricity bills to be cut by 30% as promised by the BJP in the previous elections, but nothing of the kind happened. They have hope that Arvind can do it as he did during his 49-day term.
> *
> Disclaimer: The opinions expressed within this article are the personal opinions of the author. NDTV is not responsible for the accuracy, completeness, suitability, or validity of any information on this article. All information is provided on an as-is basis. The information, facts or opinions appearing in the article do not reflect the views of NDTV and NDTV does not assume any responsibility or liability for the same.*_
> *
> check Hindu too
> 
> Poor turnout in Modi's Ramlila rally? - The Hindu*


You are quoting an article from Ashutosh? 
Trying level: Desperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Jitan Ram Manjhi is trying to portray himself as a Dalit Icon in Bihar. His moves against Nitish's favorites is being seen as an act of defiance. There are reports of him being sacked after merger of the two parties. But I dont think Lal-Nitish can take this gamble of sacking a Dalit CM. That move will be like gifting victory to BJP. There are too many twists and turns. Everything is not as straight as it seems. Manjhi may have been directed to act like this by Lalu-nitish and try to become leader of Dalits so that Ramvilas Paswan can be neutralized. Everything will be clear in couple of months. Manjhi can prove to be a good Dalit vote catcher but even bigger liability.


Of course he is making most of his lucky break as CM of Bihar. But I very much doubt his rhetoric has anything to do with Lalu & Nitish's cunning plan. I do remember him forcefully making a point in one of the rallies that future Bihar CM should be from Dalit community. I'm sure this is not going to go down well with his guardians! Afterall Nitish is eyeing for that CM chair once again... & i do believe Lalu has given his consent to that effect. Meanwhile there's also reports coming out that Congress is going to join Nitish & Lalu's alliance to take on BJP in assembly elections! How would this impact the final outcome considering the fact that Amit Shah has set the target for two third of the seats?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

jha said:


> Lately I am hearing gossips about BJP-AP unit willing ti fight 2019 assembly elections alone. Is this a move to destroy Jagan's career..? Or, Do Reddys from Jagan's party really bring so many Votes to counter CBN..?



From a non-political perspective, I feel CBN should have some continuity.

I do not know another Andhra politician who is a better administrator than him. He is of course prone to his bouts of political opportunism of course.

But looking at some of the other CMs states like Uttar Pradesh or Bihar has been blessed with, CBN is head and shoulders above them.

What he did wrong was that the farmers felt he ignored them and their plight in favor of building flyovers and giving sops to industrialists.

The bifurcation has also had an unintended consequence. Tamil Nadu has a competitor in terms of attracting investment in manufacturing, IT and other multi-product ventures.

Tamil Nadu for too long has banked on it's reputation as the second most industrialised state.

Hopefully the competition will make the laggards shape up.

But I also feel that the five southern states, Gujarat, Maharashtra, Haryana has taken a lion's share of the industries.

I hope future governments focus on the North-Eastern parts as well as other 'backward' states.

@jha sorry for the ramble bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Nope AAP is not coming to power in Delhi so no idiots in Delhi.




oye ranjeete ,,...............are u also trying to become expert like Mr. JHA here??? that dude asked me to stfu because his jaitley has won from amritsar.............and now he so ashamed that he has put me on his ignore list

even a MP from Delhi stayed in the five star hotel on tax payers money ...............wtf ......how can u ignore that stuff mate???

I am not "expert like JHA" .....so I cannot claim victory for any party .........I would request u also do not become a expert like JHA ........I dont want a buddy to put me on ignore list


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> You are quoting an article from Ashutosh?
> Trying level: Desperation.



Howe dair youu questioon the Ashutos...? Thsi iz hight of fasizm...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> oye ranjeete ,,...............are u also trying to become expert like Mr. JHA here??? that dude asked me to stfu because his jaitley has won from amritsar.............and now he so ashamed that he has put me on his ignore list
> 
> even a MP from Delhi stayed in the five star hotel on tax payers money ...............wtf ......how can u ignore that stuff mate???
> 
> I am not "expert like JHA" .....so I cannot claim victory for any party .........I would request u also do not become a expert like JHA ........I dont want a buddy to put me on ignore list


Not an expert on elections but AAP's track record in Delhi is not good. Can't see it going down gutters in hands of people like Kejriwal/Somnath Bharti/Yo Yo Salim


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> You are quoting an article from Ashutosh?
> Trying level: Desperation.



That is why I gave a neutral link too- you didn't read the full post.


----------



## anonymus

ranjeet said:


> Nope AAP is not coming to power in Delhi so no idiots in Delhi.




I am not so sure. Wherever i go, i only see AAP hoardings, and don't forget FM coverage. AAP is saturating Delhi with pro-AAP propaganda.

I don't understand how they could afford to saturate Delhi which even big parties like BJP and Congress could not. What is source of their funding?

And seriously BJP need to look beyond Modi. Most of the states BJP has win till now were anyway tilting BJP's way. It would find going difficult in tough states like Bihar and UP in absence of local leaders. At least in Bihar they have Sushil Modi, in UP they have no one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Ravi Nair said:


> From a non-political perspective, I feel CBN should have some continuity.
> 
> I do not know another Andhra politician who is a better administrator than him. He is of course prone to his bouts of political opportunism of course.
> 
> But looking at some of the other CMs states like Uttar Pradesh or Bihar has been blessed with, CBN is head and shoulders above them.
> 
> What he did wrong was that the farmers felt he ignored them and their plight in favor of building flyovers and giving sops to industrialists.
> 
> The bifurcation has also had an unintended consequence. Tamil Nadu has a competitor in terms of attracting investment in manufacturing, IT and other multi-product ventures.
> 
> Tamil Nadu for too long has banked on it's reputation as the second most industrialised state.
> 
> Hopefully the competition will make the laggards shape up.
> 
> But I also feel that the five southern states, Gujarat, Maharashtra, Haryana has taken a lion's share of the industries.
> 
> I hope future governments focus on the North-Eastern parts as well as other 'backward' states.
> 
> @jha sorry for the ramble bro



No issues Boss... Good observation... 

CBN should be allowed to continue in AP and BJP should try to expand in Telangana. CBN is needed and he is working overtime to justify his victory. This man has sent shivers to lameduck CMs like Siddaramiah.. TN has a real competition this time..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Howe dair youu questioon the Ashutos...? Thsi iz hight of fasizm...


he is a class act. 







anonymus said:


> I am not so sure. Wherever i go, i only see AAP hoardings, and don't forget FM coverage. AAP is saturating Delhi with pro-AAP propaganda.
> 
> I don't understand how they could afford to saturate Delhi which even big parties like BJP and Congress could not. What is source of their funding?
> 
> And seriously BJP need to look beyond Modi. Most of the states BJP has win till now were anyway tilting BJP's way. It would find going difficult in tough states like Bihar and UP in absence of local leaders. At least in Bihar they have Sushil Modi, in UP they have no one.


fight is close no doubt, but lets see what cards Amit Shah has up his sleeves.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> he is a class act.



So I gave you a hindu link that says participation was 1/3 of what was expected...kya ho gaya Modi wave has vanished? People must have gotten bored of the same speech recycled again and again.


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> he is a class act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hehehe... Kanshiram had slapped this guy once ... One should ask his reaction if Kanshiram gets "Bharat Ratna" sometime..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Hehehe... Kanshiram had slapped this guy once ... One should ask his reaction if Kanshiram gets "Bharat Ratna" sometime..



Mr Subramania Swamy was asked to quote a 'tweet' by ashutosh, let me quote an ENTIRE ARTICLE by Su Su Swamy and the beautiful things he has said about RSS. Enjoy:

The RSS game plan

It starts like this-

THE situation in India today is characterised and manifested by creeping fascism. Never before in our history have we been confronted by such an almost invisible phenomenon. India has seen a crawling imperialism (1750-1947) when foreign traders turned me rcenary protectors, and then slowly became our masters. But that process took a century to consummate and another century to unwind. The Indian people have also experienced the Emergency (1975-77) that came upon the land in a flash and went out much the same way. Nevertheless we had got a taste of dictatorship of the modern state in that short period. We had felt it, hated it, but then the nation also revolted against it.
Today the creeping fascism of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) is coming upon us not as gradually as imperialism did, nor as suddenly as did the Emergency. Its spread is being calibrated adroitly by seven faceless men of the RSS, the RSS "high comma nd". We barely feel it. Some yesteryear civil libertyites such as Arun Shourie have been co-opted. Others are being wooed or chased.



ranjeet said:


> he is a class act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fight is close no doubt, but lets see what cards Amit Shah has up his sleeves.



Arrey Bhai from BJP clean sweep to 'close contest' kaise ho gaya? Modi's 56 inch chest ka kya hua?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Arrey Bhai from BJP clean sweep to 'close contest' kaise ho gaya? Modi's 56 inch chest ka kya hua?



Ab chuho ko pakdne ke liye roti to latkani padegi pinjre mein. 



Guynextdoor2 said:


> So I gave you a hindu link that says participation was 1/3 of what was expected...kya ho gaya Modi wave has vanished? People must have gotten bored of the same speech recycled again and again.


Sorry I don't take newpapers who have their own agenda against the GoI seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Ab chuho ko pakdne ke liye roti to latkani padegi pinjre mein.
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't take newpapers who have their own agenda against the GoI seriously.



Accha, to tell me which survey has predicted a BJP win, we can start from tthere. Some strange silence in election season.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Accha, to tell me which survey has predicted a BJP win, we can start from tthere. Some strange silence in election season.


Nah lets not, sab media wale bikke hue hai


----------



## Krate M

@Guynextdoor2 that Hindu article from a staff reporter quotes Delhi police as the source of the number. Surely it is more than that from the picture you can see, not to mention Delhi police may mean some thulla posted somewhere, hardly reliable. But this BJP leaders going by numbers of people in rallies is another sycophantic trick of congress which should be avoided.
@Ravi Nair boss this thread is for ramblings from bhakts, aaptards and dhongi supporters with once in a while post by the mango post master.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Ravi Nair said:


> From a non-political perspective, I feel CBN should have some continuity.
> 
> I do not know another Andhra politician who is a better administrator than him. He is of course prone to his bouts of political opportunism of course.
> 
> But looking at some of the other CMs states like Uttar Pradesh or Bihar has been blessed with, CBN is head and shoulders above them.
> 
> What he did wrong was that the farmers felt he ignored them and their plight in favor of building flyovers and giving sops to industrialists.
> 
> The bifurcation has also had an unintended consequence. Tamil Nadu has a competitor in terms of attracting investment in manufacturing, IT and other multi-product ventures.
> 
> Tamil Nadu for too long has banked on it's reputation as the second most industrialised state.
> 
> Hopefully the competition will make the laggards shape up.
> 
> But I also feel that the five southern states, Gujarat, Maharashtra, Haryana has taken a lion's share of the industries.
> 
> I hope future governments focus on the North-Eastern parts as well as other 'backward' states.
> 
> @jha sorry for the ramble bro




Same sentiments here 

Given a decade CBN will transform AP while KCR will ruin telengana 

BJP has a better chance in telengana especially so since KCR recent appeasement tactics like praising nizam have gone a bit too far and people are clearly angry 

Also i admire CBNvs resolve to fast forward things.



jha said:


> Mukul Roy summoned by CBI..



Didi has already spoken  
CBI headquarter is in PMO office


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Mr Subramania Swamy was asked to quote a 'tweet' by ashutosh, let me quote an ENTIRE ARTICLE by Su Su Swamy and the beautiful things he has said about RSS. Enjoy:
> 
> The RSS game plan
> 
> It starts like this-
> 
> THE situation in India today is characterised and manifested by creeping fascism. Never before in our history have we been confronted by such an almost invisible phenomenon. India has seen a crawling imperialism (1750-1947) when foreign traders turned me rcenary protectors, and then slowly became our masters. But that process took a century to consummate and another century to unwind. The Indian people have also experienced the Emergency (1975-77) that came upon the land in a flash and went out much the same way. Nevertheless we had got a taste of dictatorship of the modern state in that short period. We had felt it, hated it, but then the nation also revolted against it.
> Today the creeping fascism of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) is coming upon us not as gradually as imperialism did, nor as suddenly as did the Emergency. Its spread is being calibrated adroitly by seven faceless men of the RSS, the RSS "high comma nd". We barely feel it. Some yesteryear civil libertyites such as Arun Shourie have been co-opted. Others are being wooed or chased.
> 
> 
> 
> Arrey Bhai from BJP clean sweep to 'close contest' kaise ho gaya? Modi's 56 inch chest ka kya hua?



That's why I have often said here : Swamy's political life and leanings should be separated in different ages. He has successfully campaigned against RSS in past and brought down BJP's governments. A double edged sword whom RSS still does not fully trust.


----------



## ranjeet

Manohar Parikar on Headlines today ... speaking about terror boat. 
@jha @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Krate M said:


> @Guynextdoor2 that Hindu article from a staff reporter quotes Delhi police as the source of the number. Surely it is more than that from the picture you can see, not to mention Delhi police may mean some thulla posted somewhere, hardly reliable. But this BJP leaders going by numbers of people in rallies is another sycophantic trick of congress which should be avoided.
> @Ravi Nair boss this thread is for ramblings from bhakts, aaptards and dhongi supporters with once in a while post by the mango post master.



Among the many things BJP is best at- photoshop. Go through Times Now debate right now- says BJP Nervous, Congress Desperate.


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Manohar Parikar on Headlines today ... speaking about terror boat.
> @jha @JanjaWeed



Kuch gadbad karega yeh.. He is not good at handling media..


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> That's why I have often said here : Swamy's political life and leanings should be separated in different ages. He has successfully campaigned against RSS in past and brought down BJP's governments. A double edged sword whom RSS still does not fully trust.



I never said he should not be considered in stages. I'm saying that similarly Ashish as an independent jourlist made a single 'tweet' that is being held against him much later, after he joined AAP, that's weird.


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I never said he should be considered in stages. I'm saying that similarly Ashish as an independent jourlist made a single 'tweet' that is being held against him much later, after he joined AAP, that's weird.



That's politics .. Nothing weird about it.. Everybody knows about Swamy and his standings. Nothing wrong in exposing the same of any other politician. When Ashutosh joined politics he opened himself to such scrutinies.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> That's politics .. Nothing weird about it.. Everybody knows about Swamy and his standings. Nothing wrong in exposing the same of any other politician. When Ashutosh joined politics he opened himself to such scrutinies.



Exactly, and therefore we shouldn't make a big deal out of that tweet. That's a smalltime storm.


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Kuch gadbad karega yeh.. He is not good at handling media..


Nah few answers he gave was bang on ... 
Karan Thapar asked Pakistan is also a victim of terror, he replied but Pakistan apply medicine on the wrong hand when it comes to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> Nah few answers he gave was bang on ...
> Karan Thapar asked Pakistan is also a victim of terror, he replied but Pakistan apply medicine on the wrong hand when it comes to India.



Hmm... Main YouTube pe dekhunga....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Ravi Nair said:


> A question.
> 
> Who is better as a CM in terms of economic development and overall progress in terms of Andhra Pradesh in your opinion



Chandrababu naidu , without any doubt.. he was the one who is solely responsible for the development of modern huderabad and transforming it frm city of nawabs to 3rd largest it/ites exporting city in india... he was the person who conceived the idea of hitec city , pushing billgates to establish microsoft campus in hyderabad , establishment of microsoft campus in hyderabad acyually made many other companies to look at investing in hyderabad.he was the one responsible to bring world famous institutions like ISB and NALSAR to hyd. he pushed vajpayee govt to pass electricity reforms.. he was the one responsible to force nda govt to allow RG intl airport to be built on ppp partnership. F1 race course in noida was initially thought to be built in hyd , but then he lost his govt. and the new govt scrapped the project , or else hyderabad would have been the city hosting the race course..

He is famously known as "The CEO of A.P" at the peaks of his rule... there is no btr c.m other than him that A.P can get at this point sir..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Exactly, and therefore we shouldn't make a big deal out of that tweet. That's a smalltime storm.



That's politics...Dirty... Every statement of his will used against him just like every other politician....


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> *This time.. from the bottom of my heart, I appreciate and thank the Feku Bhakts for coming up with this in Feku's Delhi rally.. you guys simply rock. *


 
*Photoshop fail......... by who else ? AAPtards* !.

The real pic in Indian Express





Crowd at Ramlila Maidan to attend Narendra Modi’s maiden Delhi rally as PM on Saturday. (Source: Express photo by Praveen Khanna) - See more at: Modi’s Ramlila Maidan rally: Empty seats in the crowd, promises galore on stage | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> *Photoshop fail......... by who else ? AAPtards* !.
> 
> The real pic in Indian Express
> View attachment 183434
> 
> 
> Crowd at Ramlila Maidan to attend Narendra Modi’s maiden Delhi rally as PM on Saturday. (Source: Express photo by Praveen Khanna) - See more at: Modi’s Ramlila Maidan rally: Empty seats in the crowd, promises galore on stage | The Indian Express



 AAPtards are giving some serious competition to BJPigs in their very own field....


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Mukul Roy summoned by CBI..


Kunal chor, Srinjoy chor, Madan chor.. now add Mukul to the list. 4 out of 5. Mamta Didi's prediction coming good. Only one left now for full monty!


----------



## IndoCarib

BJP sends show-cause notice to Sakshi Maharaj - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

Arvind Kejriwal now sharing quotes from Vivekanand on Facebook.

Desperation to copy Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

SarthakGanguly said:


> Congress + AAP is the only deserving rulers of Delhi and India.


No Akali + BJP is the only deserving rulers of Punjab, Delhi and India.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Juggernautjatt said:


> No Akali + BJP is the only deserving rulers of Punjab, Delhi and India.


Not Akali either. Not even much of BJP


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> Arvind Kejriwal now sharing quotes from Vivekanand on Facebook.
> 
> Desperation to copy Modi




and u reading it??? ............I knew it you are a APPTARD.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Not Akali either. Not even much of BJP




Sukhbir Badal should be Prime Minister instead of MODI............and Parkash Badal should be President .............Harsimrat Badal should be Foriegn minister ................Bikram Majithia should be Home minister



IndoCarib said:


> *Photoshop fail......... by who else ? AAPtards* !.
> 
> The real pic in Indian Express
> View attachment 183434
> 
> 
> Crowd at Ramlila Maidan to attend Narendra Modi’s maiden Delhi rally as PM on Saturday. (Source: Express photo by Praveen Khanna) - See more at: Modi’s Ramlila Maidan rally: Empty seats in the crowd, promises galore on stage | The Indian Express




Beware of US ....beware of Akalis  ............we are hardcore personalities

Youth Akali leader opens fire, constable injured



ranjeet said:


> Manohar Parikar on Headlines today ... speaking about terror boat.
> @jha @JanjaWeed




look mate ......results of Punjab cantonment board elections ...........this time Akalis didnt support BJP.......and BJP lost everywhere..............even in the area of Punjab BJP chief ............A central Minister tried his everything in elections ...still BJP couldnot even win his previous won seats.

BJP da Punjab mein kuch nahi ho sakda 

BJP has little to cheer about


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> look mate ......results of Punjab cantonment board elections ...........this time Akalis didnt support BJP.......and BJP lost everywhere..............even in the area of Punjab BJP chief ............A central Minister tried his everything in elections ...still BJP couldnot even win his previous won seats.
> 
> BJP da Punjab mein kuch nahi ho sakda
> 
> BJP has little to cheer about


Punjab is different case altogether bro, right now all the focus is on Delhi elections. It's going to be ugly face off.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*RSS is not a Enemy of Muslims but Congress is : All India Ayeemma-E-Masjid Council Clerics*






Delhi elections: AAP survey says party ahead of BJP - Hindustan Times


> The surveyors spoke to about *100 *people, picked randomly from electoral rolls,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Ahead of Delhi Assembly elections, BJP on Tuesday received a substantial gain as Arvinder Singh Lovely, son of former Union Home Minister and senior one-time Congress leader Buta Singh, joined the party.

*Two AAP leaders Sandeep Dubey, an advocate and engieer Chandrakant Tyagi also joined the saffron party.*

- See more at: Delhi Elections: Arvinder Singh Lovely joins BJP after Congress denies ticket to father Buta Singh | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Ahead of Delhi Assembly elections, BJP on Tuesday received a substantial gain as Arvinder Singh Lovely, son of former Union Home Minister and senior one-time Congress leader Buta Singh, joined the party.
> 
> *Two AAP leaders Sandeep Dubey, an advocate and engieer Chandrakant Tyagi also joined the saffron party.*
> 
> - See more at: Delhi Elections: Arvinder Singh Lovely joins BJP after Congress denies ticket to father Buta Singh | The Indian Express



Wow....that is one seat for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Ahead of Delhi Assembly elections, BJP on Tuesday received a substantial gain as Arvinder Singh Lovely, son of former Union Home Minister and senior one-time Congress leader Buta Singh, joined the party.
> 
> *Two AAP leaders Sandeep Dubey, an advocate and engieer Chandrakant Tyagi also joined the saffron party.*
> 
> - See more at: Delhi Elections: Arvinder Singh Lovely joins BJP after Congress denies ticket to father Buta Singh | The Indian Express


What? that's huge blow for Congress. Wasn't he the president of Congress party's Delhi unit.. & the leader of Congress legislators in the previous Delhi assembly? Did this news just break?


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> What? that's huge blow for Congress. Wasn't he the president of Congress party's Delhi unit.. & the leader of Congress legislators in the previous Delhi assembly? Did this news just break?



Rats finding excuses to leave a sinking ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> *RSS is not a Enemy of Muslims but Congress is : All India Ayeemma-E-Masjid Council Clerics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delhi elections: AAP survey says party ahead of BJP - Hindustan Times



Thats expected from Fighterman Salim.. 



IndoCarib said:


> Ahead of Delhi Assembly elections, BJP on Tuesday received a substantial gain as Arvinder Singh Lovely, son of former Union Home Minister and senior one-time Congress leader Buta Singh, joined the party.
> 
> *Two AAP leaders Sandeep Dubey, an advocate and engieer Chandrakant Tyagi also joined the saffron party.*
> 
> - See more at: Delhi Elections: Arvinder Singh Lovely joins BJP after Congress denies ticket to father Buta Singh | The Indian Express



This "Lovely" is not DPCC President. Just names are similar.


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> This "Lovely" is not DPCC President. Just names are similar.



Isn't this the same lovely who won the congress seat last year in Delhi.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> This "Lovely" is not DPCC President. Just names are similar.


aah.. that clarifies. i was really taken by surprise for a moment! OK... then it's not that big a catch!


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> Isn't this the same lovely who won the congress seat last year in Delhi.



No.. This guy is son of Buta Singh.. He earned quite a name for him when his father was the governor of Bihar. Not a very good catch for BJP.


----------



## Star Wars

jha said:


> No.. This guy is son of Buta Singh.. He earned quite a name for him when his father was the governor of Bihar. Not a very good catch for BJP.



He has a lot of support from the Dalit community..


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> He has a lot of support from the Dalit community..



Yes.. This move will bring some votes. But not a very clean person.


----------



## Iggy

I guess Modiji's govt didnt heard that price is now below $50 per barrel.. When are they going to squash the price??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

seiko said:


> I guess Modiji's govt didnt heard that price is now below $50 per barrel.. When are they going to squash the price??



They are using the low prices to raise additional taxes which will help in Infra development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Cash-strapped Congress struggles to stay afloat; Karnataka offers sole bright spot - Economic Times

NEW DELHI: *Don't fly unless it's absolutely unavoidable. Take trains. Chartered flights must be a rarity. Fuel allowances will be cut down, as will be money for daily expenses. In general, try spending as little money as possible.*

This isn't pre-budget austerity message from Modi Sarkar to GoI babus. This is a crisis call from the leadership of Congress, a party that's been getting beaten in poll battles by Narendra Modi.






*The grand old party is, by its own exalted cash-flow standards, facing a cash crunch. And ET has learnt, after talking to several Congress heavyweights, that party treasurer Motilal Vora has told AICC general secretaries in a meeting earlier this week that all Congressmen will have to spend sparingly.*

Leaders who spoke to ET for this report did not want to be identified. The Congress treasurer, despite repeated efforts by ET, was not available for comments. Congress' woes follow the ruthless logic of Indian politics — a party that suffers repeated poll losses and doesn't hold out near-future prospects loses big donors.

*One senior Congress leader said the loss of Andhra Pradesh (now broken into Telangana and Seemandhra), Haryana and Maharashtra — three states known to be fertile sources of political funding — has hurt cash flow, especially coming on top of the big general election loss in 2014.*

Karnataka *is the only political cash-friendly state in the Congress kitty. But that isn't enough to keep up us functioning in the earlier style, a senior party leader said.*

"It is not surprising given the corporate/industry funding, barring few honourable exceptions, tends to follow with the political winds and keep a safe distance from the politically incorrect side for some time," another Congress leader observed.

Congress seniors familiar with deliberations at this week's cash crisis meeting said the point about being frugal was made emphatically and AICC brass was asked to make immediate changes in spending limits and patterns.

AICC heavyweights were asked, at the meeting presided over by Vora, to downsize budget allocations for travel and logistics. And even central party financial support for state and local election spending will be less.

"We not only have to pull our socks up for tough political challenge, we also have to do it on a shoe-string budget," is how a senior party functionary summed up the treasurer's directions. Leaders who attended the austerity meeting said the party treasurer told AICC general secretaries that to start with, office bearers will have to cut down expenditure on travel to states for which they are in-charges.

This means the party leaders should henceforth fly only when it is unavoidable and try to travel by train in most cases. Chartered flights were to be severely restricted, AICC secretaries were told. AICC seniors were also asked to cut monthly allocation of the funds meant to meet daily travel expenses of office-bearers in Delhi.

A dozen AICC general secretaries and a handful of senior leaders have been given cars from the party pool with a monthly fuel quota of around Rs 12,000 each. Forty other AICC secretaries are not entitled to party-owned cars but they are given a monthly fuel allowance of around Rs 7,000. These fuel expenditures are to be lowered, Congress leaders were told.

Incidentally, soon after Congress lost the general elections, senior leader AK Antony had returned his party car. Congress' austerity drive also means state units and party candidates in election-bound states will get less financial support from the leadership. *One senior leader said Congress' Delhi unit and assembly election ticket aspirants in the state have been told to "find ways" to meet poll campaign expenses*.

Delhi is expected to go to polls in February, and BJP and Aam Aadmi Party are campaigning heavily. Congress' campaign presence in the national capital has been minimal so far. And all opinion polls, including the one in ET, indicate Congress is likely to come a poor third. But a veteran Congress leader insisted the party can weather these rough, cash-poor times.

"We had a cash crunch after Indira Gandhi lost in 1977...and we came back strongly," he said.That comeback happened thanks to Congress victories after the defeat. "We need some election wins," another leader said. Everyone would agree with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> They are using the low prices to raise additional taxes which will help in Infra development



Exactly


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Cash-strapped Congress struggles to stay afloat; Karnataka offers sole bright spot - Economic Times
> 
> NEW DELHI: *Don't fly unless it's absolutely unavoidable. Take trains. Chartered flights must be a rarity. Fuel allowances will be cut down, as will be money for daily expenses. In general, try spending as little money as possible.*
> 
> This isn't pre-budget austerity message from Modi Sarkar to GoI babus. This is a crisis call from the leadership of Congress, a party that's been getting beaten in poll battles by Narendra Modi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The grand old party is, by its own exalted cash-flow standards, facing a cash crunch. And ET has learnt, after talking to several Congress heavyweights, that party treasurer Motilal Vora has told AICC general secretaries in a meeting earlier this week that all Congressmen will have to spend sparingly.*
> 
> Leaders who spoke to ET for this report did not want to be identified. The Congress treasurer, despite repeated efforts by ET, was not available for comments. Congress' woes follow the ruthless logic of Indian politics — a party that suffers repeated poll losses and doesn't hold out near-future prospects loses big donors.
> 
> *One senior Congress leader said the loss of Andhra Pradesh (now broken into Telangana and Seemandhra), Haryana and Maharashtra — three states known to be fertile sources of political funding — has hurt cash flow, especially coming on top of the big general election loss in 2014.*
> 
> Karnataka *is the only political cash-friendly state in the Congress kitty. But that isn't enough to keep up us functioning in the earlier style, a senior party leader said.*
> 
> "It is not surprising given the corporate/industry funding, barring few honourable exceptions, tends to follow with the political winds and keep a safe distance from the politically incorrect side for some time," another Congress leader observed.
> 
> Congress seniors familiar with deliberations at this week's cash crisis meeting said the point about being frugal was made emphatically and AICC brass was asked to make immediate changes in spending limits and patterns.
> 
> AICC heavyweights were asked, at the meeting presided over by Vora, to downsize budget allocations for travel and logistics. And even central party financial support for state and local election spending will be less.
> 
> "We not only have to pull our socks up for tough political challenge, we also have to do it on a shoe-string budget," is how a senior party functionary summed up the treasurer's directions. Leaders who attended the austerity meeting said the party treasurer told AICC general secretaries that to start with, office bearers will have to cut down expenditure on travel to states for which they are in-charges.
> 
> This means the party leaders should henceforth fly only when it is unavoidable and try to travel by train in most cases. Chartered flights were to be severely restricted, AICC secretaries were told. AICC seniors were also asked to cut monthly allocation of the funds meant to meet daily travel expenses of office-bearers in Delhi.
> 
> A dozen AICC general secretaries and a handful of senior leaders have been given cars from the party pool with a monthly fuel quota of around Rs 12,000 each. Forty other AICC secretaries are not entitled to party-owned cars but they are given a monthly fuel allowance of around Rs 7,000. These fuel expenditures are to be lowered, Congress leaders were told.
> 
> Incidentally, soon after Congress lost the general elections, senior leader AK Antony had returned his party car. Congress' austerity drive also means state units and party candidates in election-bound states will get less financial support from the leadership. *One senior leader said Congress' Delhi unit and assembly election ticket aspirants in the state have been told to "find ways" to meet poll campaign expenses*.
> 
> Delhi is expected to go to polls in February, and BJP and Aam Aadmi Party are campaigning heavily. Congress' campaign presence in the national capital has been minimal so far. And all opinion polls, including the one in ET, indicate Congress is likely to come a poor third. But a veteran Congress leader insisted the party can weather these rough, cash-poor times.
> 
> "We had a cash crunch after Indira Gandhi lost in 1977...and we came back strongly," he said.That comeback happened thanks to Congress victories after the defeat. "We need some election wins," another leader said. Everyone would agree with that.



What happened to all that money stole during the a decade of UPA rule


----------



## IndoCarib

Echo_419 said:


> What happened to all that money stole during the a decade of UPA rule


 
in Leichenstein


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Cash-strapped Congress struggles to stay afloat; Karnataka offers sole bright spot - Economic Times
> 
> NEW DELHI: *Don't fly unless it's absolutely unavoidable. Take trains. Chartered flights must be a rarity. Fuel allowances will be cut down, as will be money for daily expenses. In general, try spending as little money as possible.*
> 
> This isn't pre-budget austerity message from Modi Sarkar to GoI babus. This is a crisis call from the leadership of Congress, a party that's been getting beaten in poll battles by Narendra Modi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The grand old party is, by its own exalted cash-flow standards, facing a cash crunch. And ET has learnt, after talking to several Congress heavyweights, that party treasurer Motilal Vora has told AICC general secretaries in a meeting earlier this week that all Congressmen will have to spend sparingly.*
> 
> Leaders who spoke to ET for this report did not want to be identified. The Congress treasurer, despite repeated efforts by ET, was not available for comments. Congress' woes follow the ruthless logic of Indian politics — a party that suffers repeated poll losses and doesn't hold out near-future prospects loses big donors.
> 
> *One senior Congress leader said the loss of Andhra Pradesh (now broken into Telangana and Seemandhra), Haryana and Maharashtra — three states known to be fertile sources of political funding — has hurt cash flow, especially coming on top of the big general election loss in 2014.*
> 
> Karnataka *is the only political cash-friendly state in the Congress kitty. But that isn't enough to keep up us functioning in the earlier style, a senior party leader said.*
> 
> "It is not surprising given the corporate/industry funding, barring few honourable exceptions, tends to follow with the political winds and keep a safe distance from the politically incorrect side for some time," another Congress leader observed.
> 
> Congress seniors familiar with deliberations at this week's cash crisis meeting said the point about being frugal was made emphatically and AICC brass was asked to make immediate changes in spending limits and patterns.
> 
> AICC heavyweights were asked, at the meeting presided over by Vora, to downsize budget allocations for travel and logistics. And even central party financial support for state and local election spending will be less.
> 
> "We not only have to pull our socks up for tough political challenge, we also have to do it on a shoe-string budget," is how a senior party functionary summed up the treasurer's directions. Leaders who attended the austerity meeting said the party treasurer told AICC general secretaries that to start with, office bearers will have to cut down expenditure on travel to states for which they are in-charges.
> 
> This means the party leaders should henceforth fly only when it is unavoidable and try to travel by train in most cases. Chartered flights were to be severely restricted, AICC secretaries were told. AICC seniors were also asked to cut monthly allocation of the funds meant to meet daily travel expenses of office-bearers in Delhi.
> 
> A dozen AICC general secretaries and a handful of senior leaders have been given cars from the party pool with a monthly fuel quota of around Rs 12,000 each. Forty other AICC secretaries are not entitled to party-owned cars but they are given a monthly fuel allowance of around Rs 7,000. These fuel expenditures are to be lowered, Congress leaders were told.
> 
> Incidentally, soon after Congress lost the general elections, senior leader AK Antony had returned his party car. Congress' austerity drive also means state units and party candidates in election-bound states will get less financial support from the leadership. *One senior leader said Congress' Delhi unit and assembly election ticket aspirants in the state have been told to "find ways" to meet poll campaign expenses*.
> 
> Delhi is expected to go to polls in February, and BJP and Aam Aadmi Party are campaigning heavily. Congress' campaign presence in the national capital has been minimal so far. And all opinion polls, including the one in ET, indicate Congress is likely to come a poor third. But a veteran Congress leader insisted the party can weather these rough, cash-poor times.
> 
> "We had a cash crunch after Indira Gandhi lost in 1977...and we came back strongly," he said.That comeback happened thanks to Congress victories after the defeat. "We need some election wins," another leader said. Everyone would agree with that.


Can't they ask Robert Vadra to loan some? 

back to the topic...punters are not fools to bet on a losing horse. Congress has nothing to offer as all the major states bar one has gone to BJP! Congress needs to be further squeezed & cut off all their funding. Not just beat them politically.. beat them financially as well!


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> and u reading it??? ............I knew it you are a APPTARD.



Na there are many aaptards in my FB timeline who shares what he says



JanjaWeed said:


> *RSS is not a Enemy of Muslims but Congress is : All India Ayeemma-E-Masjid Council Clerics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delhi elections: AAP survey says party ahead of BJP - Hindustan Times


Pics: How Yogendra Yadav conducts his well known internal surveys | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Na there are many aaptards in my FB timeline who shares what he says
> 
> 
> Pics: How Yogendra Yadav conducts his well known internal surveys | Faking News


haha.. yo yo Salim & his survey.. just like last time around during National elections. Hum jeet rahe hain Banaras se.. Kumar Vishwas Amethi se..


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. yo yo Salim & his survey.. just like last time around during National elections. Hum jeet rahe hain Banaras se.. Kumar Vishwas Amethi se..



He himself had started to dream being CM of Haryana .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> He himself had started to dream being CM of Haryana .


& all the AAP candidates in Haryana including yo yo Salim lost their security deposites in the National elections.


----------



## Chronos

Is Arvind Kejriwal a Haryanvi  @ranjeet @Juggernautjatt 

Guy looks nerdier than a Keralite ISRO scientist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

seiko said:


> I guess Modiji's govt didnt heard that price is now below $50 per barrel.. When are they going to squash the price??




Why do you want lower Petroleum price?

Lower prices would boost petroleum consumption; And given the fact that we do not have any petroleum reserve, it would be stupid at best and ruinous at worst. What would India do when Oil prices rise after two years?

We should heavily tax Oil product and divert revenue generated towards Nuclear and Solar power, even if we have mow down activists with a cannonade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555253001925844992
@JanjaWeed @jha @Sidak @SarthakGanguly 

Ye kya ho raha hai Dilli mai ???


----------



## ranjeet

Ravi Nair said:


> Is Arvind Kejriwal a Haryanvi  @ranjeet @Juggernautjatt
> 
> Guy looks nerdier than a Keralite ISRO scientist.


Yes he is Haryanvi, and yes we do have some nerds don't hold it against us.


----------



## JanjaWeed

HS Brahma to be India's next Chief Election Commissioner!

top man... great news!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

lol , shazya ilmi with sari and bindi after joining BJP


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555253001925844992
> @JanjaWeed @jha @Sidak @SarthakGanguly
> 
> Ye kya ho raha hai Dilli mai ???


I wish she was not allowed to do that. Chameleons ONLY LOOK good. Dilution of principles is not a good sign.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> lol , shazya ilmi with sari and bindi after joining BJP


Apparently she is going to contest against the mufflerman! 

Shazia Ilmi likely to join BJP, may contest against Arvind Kejriwal in Delhi polls | Zee News


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> Apparently she is going to contest against the mufflerman!
> 
> Shazia Ilmi likely to join BJP, may contest against Arvind Kejriwal in Delhi polls | Zee News


This is actually bad news. AAPTards should not be given any place in BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> This is actually bad news. AAPTards should not be given any place in BJP.


true...& also how can one forget her rants to her 'secular' brethren asking them to be reverse communal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> This is actually bad news. AAPTards should not be given any place in BJP.



I agree, wonder what Amit shah was thinking before taking her in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> lol , shazya ilmi with sari and bindi after joining BJP


where? photu dalo photu


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> I agree, wonder what Amit shah was thinking before taking her in.


Man with a plan... get AK & Shazia rant against each other! Can see some skeletons tumbling out of closets!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> Man with a plan... get AK & Shazia rant against each other! Can see some skeletons tumbling out of closets!


Hope she is dumped immediately after the job is done. Garbage is best kept in the trash cans.



JanjaWeed said:


> true...& also how can one forget her rants to her 'secular' brethren asking them to be reverse communal?


Exactly. Such folks should be kept as far away as possible. These are parasites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Apparently she is going to contest against the mufflerman!
> 
> Shazia Ilmi likely to join BJP, may contest against Arvind Kejriwal in Delhi polls | Zee News



New Delhi se to Bagga ko milna chahiye ticket... Isko Sisodia ya Ashutosh ke against utarna chahiye...



JanjaWeed said:


> HS Brahma to be India's next Chief Election Commissioner!
> 
> top man... great news!




10-Sampath Raj is over.. Finally...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> HS Brahma to be India's next Chief Election Commissioner!
> 
> top man... great news!



Is he any good compared to current chap


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP candidate booked on dowry charges - The Hindu


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Is he any good compared to current chap


As @jha quoted current CEC is more of a 10 Sampath than V Sampath. His brassiness was quite blatant during recent Lok Sabha elections. However new CEC carries a good reputation... & his conduct has been non-partisan!


----------



## jha

Yeh Aaj Kejriwal aur Satish Upadhyay ka kya issue hai..? Fir se Jail jakar martyr ban ne ki koshish..?


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Yeh Aaj Kejriwal aur Satish Upadhyay ka kya issue hai..? Fir se Jail jakar martyr ban ne ki koshish..?


Kejriwal's naya paintra to make it himself vs anyone other than Modi. He is desperately trying to shift the attention from Kejriwal vs Modi to Kejriwal vs Upadhay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Ravi Nair said:


> Is Arvind Kejriwal a Haryanvi  @ranjeet @Juggernautjatt
> 
> Guy looks nerdier than a Keralite ISRO scientist.


His looks doesn't matter at all because he is in politics not in Modelling profession.
I think you should be more interested in looks of women than men


----------



## The_Showstopper

Juggernautjatt said:


> His looks doesn't matter at all because he is in politics not in Modelling profession.
> I think you should be more interested in looks of women than men



If looks had mattered, then Feku would have been doing the same what he was supposed to do....
*This......



*

And Saheb's Ghulam aka Snoopdog, then this is what he would be doing...




*He anyways looks like a roadchap ghunda...*



seiko said:


> I guess Modiji's govt didnt heard that price is now below $50 per barrel.. When are they going to squash the price??



That money would be turned over to his Poll financiers.... Acche din for him and his henchmen...



Soumitra said:


> Arvind Kejriwal now sharing quotes from Vivekanand on Facebook.
> 
> Desperation to copy Modi



Oh, Are Vivekanand's quotes copyrighted property of Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> Kejriwal's naya paintra to make it himself vs anyone other than Modi. He is desperately trying to shift the attention from Kejriwal vs Modi to Kejriwal vs Upadhay!



These Tajinder Bagga Supporters are creating right amount of noise to make it Bagga V/S Kejriwal.. Very creative too...  Some samples below...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> These Tajinder Bagga Supporters are creating right amount of noise to make it Bagga V/S Kejriwal.. Very creative too...  Some samples below...




Kyon fight maar rahe ho Jha sahib. You know and I know that BJP is messing up the Delhi elections. They're not even able to identify their CM candidate, their agenda is not clear, they seem to be interested only in putting up pictures of modi, calling bhagoda etc. Ab ye basics bhi nahi kiya to you really have to pay the price. AT least at national level AK was against the likes of Modi. Delhi doesn't have that too. Koi hilne dulne waala CM candidate hota to it would have made sense. Harshwardhan has a habit of sleeping in meetings/ rallies etc. This looks to me like how Congress fielded Dharam Singh against YEddy several years ago. Yeddy obviously won. I mean he was at least awake most of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Kyon fight maar rahe ho Jha sahib. You know and I know that BJP is messing up the Delhi elections. They're not even able to identify their CM candidate, their agenda is not clear, they seem to be interested only in putting up pictures of modi, calling bhagoda etc. Ab ye basics bhi nahi kiya to you really have to pay the price. AT least at national level AK was against the likes of Modi. Delhi doesn't have that too. Koi hilne dulne waala CM candidate hota to it would have made sense. Harshwardhan has a habit of sleeping in meetings/ rallies etc. This looks to me like how Congress fielded Dharam Singh against YEddy several years ago. Yeddy obviously won. I mean he was at least awake most of the time.



Abhi Time hai Delhi Elections mein. CM candidate can be declared by then. Harshwardhan will not be CM candidate neither will be Jagdosh Mukhi who Kejriwal wanted to be. Some surprises might be in order. Rest assured, BJP is not taking this fight lightly.

Hmm.. Ineteresting...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555673265213943808

Lalu jee ko dard to bahut hua hoga yeh karte hue..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555670105409847296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moksha

jha said:


> Abhi Time hai Delhi Elections mein. CM candidate can be declared by then. Harshwardhan will not be CM candidate neither will be Jagdosh Mukhi who Kejriwal wanted to be. Some surprises might be in order. Rest assured, BJP is not taking this fight lightly.
> 
> Hmm.. Ineteresting...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555673265213943808
> 
> Lalu jee ko dard to bahut hua hoga yeh karte hue..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555670105409847296


jha ji bedi aa gayi hai bjp mein amit shah ji ne mar diya sixer.....


----------



## jha

Moksha said:


> jha ji bedi aa gayi hai bjp mein amit shah ji ne mar diya sixer.....



Haan bhai.. Yeh to Sahi mein Sixer hai... Iska effect to Result ke din pata chala...

This is how Modi-Shah duo operate. Back honest people and also take shrewd and ruthless decisions.


----------



## Moksha

jha said:


> Haan bhai.. Yeh to Sahi mein Sixer hai... Iska effect to Result ke din pata chala...
> 
> This is how Modi-Shah duo operate. Back honest people and also take shrewd and ruthless decisions.


Now punjabi vote will move towards bjp and on women safety issue kiran bedi is the best brand ambassdor to be projected.....gud decision by bjp.....lets see what kejri does now


----------



## indiatester

The_Showstopper said:


>


I'm actually impressed that he is traveling by train!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

.


jha said:


> Haan bhai.. Yeh to Sahi mein Sixer hai... Iska effect to Result ke din pata chala...
> 
> This is how Modi-Shah duo operate. Back honest people and also take shrewd and ruthless decisions.



guess who the women in Delhi are going to vote for ? 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555685101967638529
Oh boy ....they are all falling apart like a pack of cards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Meanwhile in WestBengal...

Subrata Thakur and his father TMC minister Manjul Krishna are joining BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jha said:


> Haan bhai.. Yeh to Sahi mein Sixer hai... Iska effect to Result ke din pata chala...
> 
> This is how Modi-Shah duo operate. Back honest people and also take shrewd and ruthless decisions.



I agree, this was a good move, but let's see how elections turn out. Finally something interesting, nahin to Harsh Vardhanke khaarrate ki awaaz sun sun ke kaan pak gaye the.


----------



## Star Wars

Japanese cleaning the streets of Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

*Trinamool minister Manjul Krishna Thakur resigns, joins BJP in Bengal*

 




Guynextdoor2 said:


> I agree, this was a good move, but let's see how elections turn out. Finally something interesting, nahin to Harsh Vardhanke khaarrate ki awaaz sun sun ke kaan pak gaye the.



Faking News' take on this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@jha sahib...diplomacy 

Aam Aadmi Party - Mobile Uploads | Facebook



jha said:


> *Trinamool minister Manjul Krishna Thakur resigns, joins BJP in Bengal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faking News' take on this..


----------



## jha

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @jha sahib...diplomacy
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party - Mobile Uploads | Facebook



Hehehe... Yes... Will be very difficult to attack Kiran Bedi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555714864208183296
Secularism ... Congress style...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

US Court Dismisses Law Suit Against Modi -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Japanese cleaning the streets of Delhi.



Foreigners ho toh aise hoo



IndoCarib said:


> US Court Dismisses Law Suit Against Modi -The New Indian Express



Kar bhi lete toh kya ukhaad lete


----------



## IndoCarib

Jaya Prada to Join BJP, Says Samawadi Party Never Respected Women


----------



## Krate M

Shame on us that we have no Indian helping the Japanese in the work


----------



## JanjaWeed

1973 :: PM Indira Gandhi with Indian Police Service Officers including Smt. Kiran Bedi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Well I am not happy Kiran Bedi joining BJP, no doubt she has her plus points but she comes across a bit selfish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> Well I am not happy Kiran Bedi joining BJP, no doubt she has her plus points but she comes across a bit selfish.


 
Agreed. They should have inducted her long time ago. Taking her now, close to the elections, makes one doubt BJP is nervous


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> Well I am not happy Kiran Bedi joining BJP, no doubt she has her plus points but she comes across a bit selfish.




Everyone is selfish bhai ..... ; ) matlabi he log yaha pe matlabi he dunia ....


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> Agreed. They should have inducted her long time ago. Taking her now, close to the elections, makes one doubt BJP is nervous


BJP offered the CM seat to her before last elections she declined but once BJP won the general election she was willing. BJP lacks a popular face in delhi and infighting is well known so everyone understand their nervousness. 


Jason bourne said:


> Everyone is selfish bhai ..... ; ) matlabi he log yaha pe matlabi he dunia ....


It's politics bhai, ganda hai par dhanda hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Well I am not happy Kiran Bedi joining BJP, no doubt she has her plus points but she comes across a bit selfish.



Politics my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Politics my friend


It was just a personal opinion bro, I know she will bring in sh!t load of vote in favor of BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Looks like BJP plans on inducting some more names. Kiran Bedi is first. Others to follow soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> Looks like BJP plans on inducting some more names. Kiran Bedi is first. Others to follow soon.


@jha did u watch Bedi's press conference with Amit Shah? I thought she gave enough hint about her role, should BJP manage to form the govt in Delhi.


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> 1973 :: PM Indira Gandhi with Indian Police Service Officers including Smt. Kiran Bedi


Didn't kiran bedi once tow away her car?


----------



## Soumitra

*It cost Narendra Modi $100 million to win the Indian election—here’s how he spent it*
Show me the money.(AP Photo/Ajit Solanki)
*SHARE
WRITTEN BY*
Devjyot GhoshalManu Balachandran
*OBSESSION*
Modinomics
an hour ago
The 2014 general elections were estimated to be India’s most expensive—and the Narendra Modi-led Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) broke the bank on the way to its biggest ever election victory.




In all, the BJP spent Rs714.28 crore ($115 million) on the 2014 general election campaign, according to the contribution report it filed with theElection Commission of India (ECI) on Jan 12.




That’s about Rs200 crore ($32 million) more than the Congress Party’s expenditure during the 2014 polls—and almost as much as the Rs791 crore ($127 million) that both the parties spent in the 2009 general elections.




The Congress’ expenditure details for 2014 aren’t available on ECI yet (as of early Jan 16.), but here’s the complete breakdown of how the BJP spent its money to secure the most resounding mandate for a single political party since 1984.




*The big numbers*
The BJP’s total expenditure of Rs714.28 crore ($115 million)—from the date of announcement of the election till its completion (March-May 2014)—was spent by its central unit and various state units.




The latter’s expenses ranged from a few lakhs for some states to nearly Rs100 crore ($16 million) for others, but more than a third of all the BJP’s poll expenditure was spent by the central unit on one item: media advertising.









The biggest individual recipients of this money were two firms—its media planner, Madison World and chartered aviation provider, Saarthi Airways.




Madison World, founded by Sam Balsara, had won the mandate to handle the BJP’s election campaign in Feb. 2014 and had accounted for 522 out of the 691 transactions the party made for its media campaign.




Saarthi Airways, on the other hand, is promoted by Delhi-based Gulab Singh Tanwar, reportedly a close friend of former BJP’s president and current home minister, Rajnath Singh. The party spent Rs77.83 crore ($12.57 million) on chartering aircrafts for its star campaigners, of which Rs60 crore ($9.7 million) was paid to Saarthi Airways alone.




And this was, in all likelihood, also the most expensive election campaign in the history of Indian democracy—with the BJP spending more than twice of what the Congress dished out for its 2009 win.








*Provincial spending*
The remaining chunk of the money was spent by the BJP’s state units, which either used it for media, campaign transport and similar propaganda uses—or simply disbursed the cash to its candidates.




For the states where the BJP has a strong presence and a good grassroots network, the spending was predictably high. But among the five states where it secured most seats, the paltry expenditure by the Uttar Pradesh unit was quite a surprise.








*Bang for the buck*
Money, of course, isn’t everything—and so it took a lot more than just big bucks for the BJP to win 282 seats in the general elections.




And while it was, by far, the most successful campaign of all of India’s political parties, the $100 million offensive didn’t pack the most bang for the buck. That honour went to a clutch of small regional parties who spent little to win big.








But its worth remembering that this is only what the parties declare before the ECI—and that India’s election campaigns are awash withblack money, booze and other persuasive items.




So the actual expenditure could be much, much higher.


----------



## micky

http://www.inconversations.com/sadhguru/in-conversation/kiran-bedi/live-webstream

if you have time watch the whole conversation and the big news is on the last 10 minuts






I had heard of the brilliance of Sadhguru but wanted to hear and see him in person. I got a wonderful opportunity during a conference in Chennai last year. Hearing and seeing him increased my curiosity about him, and when I greeted him at the conference, he invited me to the Isha Yoga Center near Coimbatore.

My secretary Archana and I drove down to the Velliangiri foothills where the ashram is situated. I was truly excited. Sadhguru came across as an exceedingly sharp, original and rational person. There was nothing called blind faith in anything he said. But I still did not know…

We had a light breakfast at the ashram after which I saw the marvel of Dhyanalinga and went around the pristine ashram. It was brimming with joyful people and we met the wonderful children at the Isha Home School. Sadhguru personally drove me around in his jeep. I still hadn’t realized that I was being driven by a teacher who has millions of devotees the world over. I even tweeted my photograph with Sadhguru.

As a parting gift I was given a bag which had a set of DVDs and Sadhguru’s biography (as if to say, please do your homework before you see me next). As I started to read the book, I could not put it down. I now realized I was with a profound mystic. A Yogi. I felt as if I had lost an opportunity to connect with him differently.

My thirst to learn from him increased by the day. I went through his website and youtube videos. (I do it daily now!) For me, it became a daily source of nutrition. Every day I got better clarity in my approach to many issues and events. I started to share many of these links with my family and colleagues. I was benefitting so much now that I wanted the same for them. I told my sister Anu, and my nephew living in the US to do the course. I asked them to prioritize this over everything else. After the course, she has not looked back.

As destiny would have it, an invite came for a special event, to be “In Conversation” with Sadhguru on the “Making of a Nation.” That would be a rare challenge! Was this “divinely engineered?”

I decided to experience at least the basic course called “Inner Engineering,” offered by Sadhguru before I was to meet the profound Mystic again. I, with my key team leaders of both my foundations, requested for a course. Swami Nakshatra and Maa Ekisha at the Isha center in Delhi accommodated our preferred dates. They gave us their very best. They succeeded in altering some of our very hard, closed attitudes. And guess what, our day of initiation was the day of Buddha Pournami. What more could I ask for.

.@thekiranbedi: Blessed on #Buddha Pournami by completing #InnerEngineering @ishafoundation. Gratitude to @SadhguruJV pic.twitter.com/cqBerRYioT

— Isha Foundation (@ishafoundation) May 14, 2014

And now, the entire staff of over one hundred from both organizations and all responsibilities – teachers, record keepers, office cleaner, food maker, office keepers, drivers and others – will be sitting through the course in the next few days. Those of us who have done the course already will be volunteering and serving them (breaking barriers for the first time).

I have kept up my Shambhavi Mahamudra kriya since then. As have my colleagues. It is already a habit! Each one is much more aware of our thoughts and actions. Each one is much more self-driven. Each one is calmer and in control of themselves. Each one is more joyous at work and at home. Each one feels more energetic. Each one is much more productive through the day! What does one want for oneself and one’s team members? This is what the association with Isha Foundation and doing the course has done.

I am convinced that without such experiential learning, just “book education” is mere information – a surface skill. Its roots may not be deep enough to take the onslaughts of life. But then, who will alter the current state of affairs where book learning prevails? Will the parents do it or the teachers? Or will social leadership do it? Or the students themselves? They need to know what is missing. Who initiates this process?

Let’s ask Sadhguru for answers. Because we need them. And offer a plan for Mr Narendra Modi and his new government aspiring and determined to carve a new India! These answers will be heard on June 6th, during the “In Conversation with Sadhguru” event on the “Making of a Nation.” Hope to see you all then. It will be a blessing for all of us who are present and listening.

In the past, doing Vipassana from Guru Goenkaji was a treasure, then came the Art of Living from very caring Sri Sri, and now the powerful Inner Engineering Course from Sadhguru. Making my life purposeful.

For me it’s a big leap towards an endless journey.


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> Didn't kiran bedi once tow away her car?


Yes she did but Indira Gandhi was not in the car.


----------



## micky

You know what we have got a Raj guru for this country.......... but in disguise














Spiritual guru Jaggi Vasudev would hold a three-day workshop on "inner engineering" for Andhra Pradesh ministers, bureaucrats, mayors and others here from January 29. 

"Vasudev, founder of Isha foundation, would conduct the programme on January 29, 30 and 31," said a release issued by the AP government today. 

Vasudev had met state chief minister N Chandrababu Naidu here last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> It was just a personal opinion bro, I know she will bring in sh!t load of vote in favor of BJP.



Abh toh BJP ke pass bhi Secular vote ayagaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Is it just me or has more people joined BJP this week than those RSS could bring back to Hinduism via gharwapsi?


----------



## The_Showstopper

indiatester said:


> I'm actually impressed that he is traveling by train!



Haan But did he buy a ticket to travel yaa aise hee phokhat me(purani aadat jo hai) logon ki seat zabardasti maarli hogi....


----------



## IndoCarib

Former Delhi AAP MLA Dharmendra Koli to join BJP - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drnash

The_Showstopper said:


> Haan But did he buy a ticket to travel yaa aise hee phokhat me(purani aadat jo hai) logon ki seat zabardasti maarli hogi....



Why? When Mullahs can go to Haj free of cost using taxpayers' money, why a Hindu sanyasi travelling by train raises so much of contempt and ridicule from the sickulars? Specially when the said person is a democratically elected MP who is entitled to travel free of cost in the Indian railways like any other MP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

drnash said:


> Why? When Mullahs can go to Haj free of cost using taxpayers' money, why a Hindu sanyasi travelling by train raises so much of contempt and ridicule from the sickulars? Specially when the said person is a democratically elected MP who is entitled to travel free of cost in the Indian railways like any other MP?



Why is your @ss on fire? Cancel the subsidy, who's stopping the Feku Govt or for that matter the previous AB's NDA Government. It is because of Hajis that Govt airlines get to earn some profits, else who would want to buy overpriced air tickets...


----------



## drnash

The_Showstopper said:


> Why is your @ss on fire? Cancel the subsidy, who's stopping the Feku Govt or for that matter the previous AB's NDA Government. It is because of Hajis that Govt airlines get to earn some profits, else who would want to buy overpriced air tickets...


Yeah, you smelled it right, you habitual a$$ sniffer


----------



## The_Showstopper

drnash said:


> Yeah, you smelled it right, you habitual a$$ sniffer



You seem to be weak in comprehending things.... I don't have sniff to see if something is on fire.... Do you go and sniff if you see something's on fire...

Anyways I don't really take trolls seriously, so please don't quote me as you won't be getting a reply from my end and carry on with your ....


----------



## indiatester

The_Showstopper said:


> Haan But did he buy a ticket to travel yaa aise hee phokhat me(purani aadat jo hai) logon ki seat zabardasti maarli hogi....


Actually MP's get to travel free.


> (a) One free non-transferable first class air-conditioned or executive class of any train pass which entitled him to travel at any time by any railway in India;
> 
> (b) One free non-transferable air-conditioned two-tier railway pass for one person to accompany the member when he travels by rail;



Its nice that they see the same roads and coaches that we see and encounter.
Any way I am impressed. I'm not asking you to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ABP news Delhi opinion polls
BJP AAP Cong.
November 46- 18 - 5
December 45 - 17- 7
January 34 - 28 - 8

BJP wave is decreasing with time 
ABP News Nielsen-Opinion poll: BJP unlikely to reach majority mark in Delhi poll, AAP to get 28 seats


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

I actually want AAP to win in Delhi. It will keep the regular politics in check and will force the parties to actually tackle corruption and public mood.


----------



## The_Showstopper

indiatester said:


> Actually MP's get to travel free.
> 
> 
> Its nice that they see the same roads and coaches that we see and encounter.
> Any way I am impressed. *I'm not asking you to be*.



I know you are not but I was speaking about the probability... You do know that Old habits die hard...


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> ABP news Delhi opinion polls
> BJP AAP Cong.
> November 46- 18 - 5
> December 45 - 17- 7
> January 34 - 28 - 8
> 
> BJP wave is decreasing with time
> ABP News Nielsen-Opinion poll: BJP unlikely to reach majority mark in Delhi poll, AAP to get 28 seats


Kiran Bedi will have her impact.


----------



## magudi

I can understand Bhakts and AAPtards fighting it out but what on earth is makan and dixit smoking when they claim Con-gress will sweep Delhi


----------



## The_Showstopper

Juggernautjatt said:


> ABP news Delhi opinion polls
> BJP AAP Cong.
> November 46- 18 - 5
> December 45 - 17- 7
> January 34 - 28 - 8
> 
> BJP wave is decreasing with time
> ABP News Nielsen-Opinion poll: BJP unlikely to reach majority mark in Delhi poll, AAP to get 28 seats



 Congress tally increasing


----------



## drnash

The_Showstopper said:


> You seem to be weak in comprehending things.... I don't have sniff to see if something is on fire.... Do you go and sniff if you see something's on fire...
> 
> Anyways I don't really take trolls seriously, so please don't quote me as you won't be getting a reply from my end
> and carry on with your ....


A dime for your comprehension skills. You are a habitual a$$ sniffer irrespective of something burning or not, this is the essence of my previous post. As usual you were too busy in pasting eNREGA posters that you missed it


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Kiran Bedi will have her impact.


Who knows Impact could be negative because she is not a mass leader. People know that she was a staunch critic of BJP & Modi few years ago. Also many senior leaders of Delhi BJP are not happy with her parachute landing just right ahead of elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Kiran Bedi will have her impact.


Impact??? Did you mean this kind of Impact?













Juggernautjatt said:


> Who knows Impact could be negative because she is not a mass leader. People know that she was a staunch critic of BJP & Modi few years ago. Also many senior leaders of Delhi BJP are not happy with her parachute landing just right ahead of elections.



That's the reason she wasn't named as CM Candidate.. May be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drnash

magudi said:


> I can understand Bhakts and AAPtards fighting it out but what on earth is makan and dixit smoking when they claim Con-gress will sweep Delhi


They probably meant it literally, I guess...


----------



## Stephen Cohen

If Delhi elects AAP ; then they will suffer ; he will make Delhi bankrupt in no time


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Who knows Impact could be negative because she is not a mass leader. People know that she was a staunch critic of BJP & Modi few years ago. Also many senior leaders of Delhi BJP are not happy with her parachute landing just right ahead of elections.


Yup it's a gamble but let's see what happens. As far as senior leaders in delhi unit concerned. Amit Shah will keep them in line.



The_Showstopper said:


> Impact??? Did you mean this kind of Impact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason she wasn't named as CM Candidate.. May be


What the context/significance of the first pic?


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> What the context/significance of the first pic?



No idea bro.... You were speaking of impact, so just posted it for fun...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drnash

The_Showstopper said:


>


Sorry bro, this is ridiculous. By this logic, Kejriwal's wife works for the Central govt, and hence Kejriwal is a beneficiary of the scams of the UPA govt. Do you agree?


----------



## ranjeet

Watch first 5 mins of this video guys .... Yo Yo Salim taken to the cleaners by Sambit Patra 
@jha @JanjaWeed @Sidak @Guynextdoor2 @The_Showstopper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Stephen Cohen said:


> If Delhi elects AAP ; then they will suffer ; he will make Delhi bankrupt in no time


Wow delusions of bhakat

It's kejri vs bjp+congoons+rss+sangh+opportunists+fading modi wave+vhp+bajrang dal+Union of 7 left parties in Delhi 

And people want him as cm, just wait n watch


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Watch first 5 mins of this video guys .... Yo Yo Salim taken to the cleaners by Sambit Patra
> @jha @JanjaWeed @Sidak @Guynextdoor2 @The_Showstopper



Lemme ask you- Kiran bedi said during Anna hazare's fast that BJP was corrupt and she was against it, and for anti-corruption. When Kejriwal launched AAP she attacked him for joining politics. Noe she has joined a party that she herself called corrupt and has herself entered politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Lemme ask you- Kiran bedi said during Anna hazare's fast that BJP was corrupt and she was against it, and for anti-corruption. When Kejriwal launched AAP she attacked him for joining politics. Noe she has joined a party that she herself called corrupt and has herself entered politics.


Kejriwal swore on his kids that he won't take support but he did.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal swore on his kids that he won't take support but he did.



Did he go out seeking Congress support? If I go your way, I can provide a whole long list of U-turns by BJP.... Who can forget BJP U-turn on NCP?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal swore on his kids that he won't take support but he did.



He didn't. Congress didn't pull his govt down, that's a hellof a lot of a difference from taking support. it's about time BJP stopped spreading these lies.



The_Showstopper said:


> Did he go out seeking Congress support? If I go your way, I can provide a whole long list of U-turns by BJP.... Who can forget BJP U-turn on NCP?



BJP is U turn party only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

man this is really embarrassing..


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

the abp nielson poll was done before bedi induction into bjp but i am not sure how bedi gamble will prove in the end. Guys what is the reason behind kejriwal increasing popularity..what happened in january??


----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


>


wrong data



The_Showstopper said:


>


milke sarkar banayenge toh modi ke control mein hi rahegi beta


----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> wrong data


Do you have a credible source to support your claim?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


> Do you have a credible source to support your claim?



Jharkhand Legislative Assembly election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
BJP's change in seats : +19 seats

Jammu and Kashmir Legislative Assembly election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
change in seats BJP: +14


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Do you have a credible source to support your claim?










The_Showstopper said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> Jharkhand Legislative Assembly election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> BJP's change in seats : +19 seats
> 
> Jammu and Kashmir Legislative Assembly election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> change in seats BJP: +14



What did you post? Go through my post again and then come again....


----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


> What did you post? Go through my post again and then come again....


you asked me for the credible source. i posted links for source


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> View attachment 184494
> 
> 
> View attachment 184495



 So Is this your counter for what I posted....


----------



## magudi

heisenberg said:


> the abp nielson poll was done before bedi induction into bjp but i am not sure how bedi gamble will prove in the end. Guys what is the reason behind kejriwal increasing popularity..what happened in january??



Coz There's no modi, bjp may get a few seats here and there but kejriwal is the fav to be cm. Anyone from Delhi can testify this just ask


----------



## NKVD




----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> you asked me for the credible source. i posted links for source



Looks like you haven't gone through my post and just posted your reply in haste....

Look at my post with utmost attention...







NKVD said:


> View attachment 184496


Come up with something fresh.... This is all BAASI-TAASI...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

I am Aam Admi ,do not need any Police Protection

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


> Looks like you haven't gone through my post and just posted your reply in haste....
> 
> Look at my post with utmost attention...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come up with something fresh.... This is all BAASI-TAASI...



why are you subtracting loksabha percentage from Vidhan sabha percentage... one is parliament other is legislative assembly.. it's like adding substracting Kg from Km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> why are you subtracting loksabha percentage from Vidhan sabha percentage... one is parliament other is legislative assembly.. it's like adding substracting Kg from Km.



That's the percentage of people who voted to BJP during Lok Sabha and Vidhan Sabha. How can you compare it with Kg and Km? Both percentages show the voting pattern of people to BJP and I just indicated the decline in vote percentage of BJP.


----------



## heisenberg

magudi said:


> Coz There's no modi, bjp may get a few seats here and there but kejriwal is the fav to be cm. Anyone from Delhi can testify this just ask


what's the people expectation from kejriwal. Don't tell me it's subsidised electricity and water


----------



## jha

Shiv Sena considering contesting Delhi polls, says Uddhav Thackeray 11988810

Iska alternative nikalna hoga... Mass defection of local satraps from Sena should be looked upon.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

heisenberg said:


> man this is really embarrassing..



Just look at the faces of Harshvardhan and you know what he feels about the whole situation. Rahul Gandhi will do better man!!! she makes people repeat the P's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> I am Aam Admi ,do not need any Police Protection
> View attachment 184499



Yeh huvi na baath....


----------



## IndoCarib

Two AAP leaders Shakil Anjum Dehlavi and Farhana Anjum join BJP - Economic Times


----------



## NKVD




----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


> That's the percentage of people who voted to BJP during Lok Sabha and Vidhan Sabha. How can you compare it with Kg and Km? Both percentages show the voting pattern of people to BJP and I just indicated the decline in vote percentage of BJP.



that is very wrongly presented in that photo. The actual description should be by how much percentage of votes BJP has won over the other parties and that one is very less.


----------



## The_Showstopper

*बनारस से मोदी के लिए एक किलोमीटर लंबी शिकायत*
नवभारतटाइम्स.कॉम| Jan 16, 2015, 05.34PM IST




बनारस से मोदी के लिए एक किलोमीटर लंबी शिकायत



शेयर करें
*वाराणसी*
मॉर्निंग वॉक करने से पहले शुक्रवार सुबह अनवर खान ने अपने इलाके में नाले के गंदे पानी, खुली जगह पर कचरा और म्यूनिसिपल कॉर्पोरेशन की बेपरवाही को लेकर शिकायत दर्ज कराई। खान चाहते हैं कि उनके सांसद पीएम मोदी इन समस्याओं का समाधान करवाएं। उन्होंने कहा कि हम पीएम मोदी को इन समस्याओं की तरफ देखना चाहिए। खान ने कहा कि जब मोदी यहां से चुने गए और इन्होंने स्वच्छता अभियान की शुरुआत की तब स्थिति थोड़ी सुधरी थी लेकिन फिर से सब कुछ वैसा ही है।

पिछले साल मई में मोदी शानदार जीत के बाद से अब तक बनारस तीन बार आ चुके हैं। उन्होंने गंगा की सफाई पर काफी बल दिया है। सफाई को लेकर मोदी के आग्रह का इस शहर पर थोड़ा असर भी दिखा। मोदी ने शहर के करीब के एक गांव को गोद भी लिया है। दूसरी तरफ एक लोकल एनजीओ जन सेवा समिति का कहना है कि शिक्षा और गंगा सफाई को लेकर उसके पास कई शिकायतें आ रही हैं। इसके बाद एनजीओ ने फैसला लिया कि शिकायत पत्रों का एक किलोमीटर लंबा नोट बनाना है। अब तक 800 लोगों की शिकायत से यह नोट 500 मीटर लंबा हो चुका है।

इस एनजीओ के साथ काम करने वाले अभिषेक कुमार ने बताया, 'हमलोगों ने बनारस के लोगों से समस्याएं दर्ज कराने के लिए कहा था। समस्या के साथ हमने इसमें समाधान भी बताया है। अब तक 500 मीटर लंबा शिकायत पत्र हो चुका है। जब इसकी लंबाई एक किलोमीटर हो जाएगी तो हम पीएम ऑफिस से संपर्क साध समाधान देने की गुजारिश करेंगे।'


शिकायत पत्र का यह लंबा मसौदा हर हफ्ते अलग-अलग इलाकों में रखा जाता है। बनारस हिन्दू यूनिवर्सिटी के स्टूटेंट्स ने भी होस्टल की समस्या को लेकर इसमें अपनी शिकायत दर्ज कराई है। महिलाओं ने अपनी सुरक्षा और बढ़ती महंगाई को लेकर शिकायतें लिखी हैं। हालांकि इसमें सबसे ज्यादा शिकायत खुले में कचरा फेंकने को लेकर है।

पिछले साल नवंबर में पीएम मोदी ने गंगा नदी के अस्सी घाट पर सफाई को लेकर श्रम दान किया था और उन्होंने शहर को साफ रखने की अपील की थी। पीएम मोदी ने देशवासियों से अपील की है कि राष्ट्रपिता महात्मा गांधी की 150वीं जयंती पर पूरे भारत को साफ कर उन्हें श्रद्धांजलि जी जाए।


From PM Modis Varanasi a Kilometre Long Complaint - Navbharat Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> that is very wrongly presented in that photo. The actual description should be by how much percentage of votes BJP has won over the other parties and that one is very less.



Can you elaborate as to what you meant?


----------



## heisenberg

*BJP will have 20 CMs before 2019 general elections: Prakash Javadekar*
AIPUR: Exuding confidence over BJP expanding its base in the country, Union Minister Prakash Javadekar today said that the party would have its chief ministers in at least 20 states before the 2019 general polls. 

"People have given the mandate to BJP...the party would have 20 chief ministers before next general elections in 2019," the senior BJP leader and Union MoS for Environment, Forest and Climate Change said here. 

Optimistic about BJP's performance in the upcoming Delhi .. 

Read more at:
BJP will have 20 CMs before 2019 general elections: Prakash Javadekar - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg




----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


> Can you elaborate as to what you meant?


what I am trying to say is..

BJP +x > Congress
But this x has very small value. Next elections can be easily go into congress'S court unless until BJP manages to break congress.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> what I am trying to say is..
> 
> BJP +x > Congress
> But this x has very small value. Next elections can be easily go into congress'S court unless until BJP manages to break congress.


What has this got to do with the decrease in Vote share of BJP from Lok Sabha elections to Vidhan Sabha elections? And that decrease is quite steep...


----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


> What has this got to do with the decrease in Vote share of BJP from Lok Sabha elections to Vidhan Sabha elections? And that decrease is quite steep...



the decrease of voters applies to all. But that is not what affects it. The percentage of voters by which a party wins over other parties, that should be increased


----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> the decrease of voters applies to all. But that is not what affects it. The percentage of voters by which a party wins over other parties, that should be increased



You aren't getting maths over here. We are speaking of percentage and not the number of people. If BJP was able to get more than 40% of votes in Lok Sabha which means other parties got lesser numbers compared to BJP. Now compare this with Vidhan Sabha where BJP got around 34% out of 100% which means there vote percentage went down literally...


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> You aren't getting maths over here. We are speaking of percentage and not the number of people. If BJP was able to get more than 40% of votes in Lok Sabha which means other parties got lesser numbers compared to BJP. Now compare this with Vidhan Sabha where BJP got around 34% out of 100% which means there vote percentage went down literally...


Whatever be vote share will come bjp will still remain be biggest party in coming Delhi election aswell even if it will hung parliament all over again 
So dreams of aap becoming no-1 is myth they only manage to manipulate slums with their Marxist statergy not upper and middle classes.

Mark my words and meet me back on may 10th on PDf
And Mark my words.


----------



## ranjeet

jha said:


> Shiv Sena considering contesting Delhi polls, says Uddhav Thackeray 11988810
> 
> Iska alternative nikalna hoga... Mass defection of local satraps from Sena should be looked upon.


BJP must pull in Raj Thackray .... he is someone who could be a big local leader limited within his own reach.


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> BJP must pull in Raj Thackray .... he is someone who could be a big local leader limited within his own reach.



That guy is too hot because of his vitriol against North Indians. Especially since he seems to have lost his pull among voters. Leaders from his party and Shiv Sena must be encouraged to switch sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

The Election Commission of India has issued a notice to Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Arvind Kejriwal, for violating the Model Code of Conduct during a press conference, in which he launched an attack on the BJP and its Delhi unit chief, Satish Upadhyay.

The Commission said that it "prima facie" found Mr Kejriwal guilty of violating the Model Code twice during his press conference on January 16. The former Delhi Chief Minister had levelled graft allegations against Mr Upadhyay, and had also accused the BJP of attempting to incite communal violence in Delhi.

AAP Chief Arvind Kejriwal Gets Election Commission Notice For Remarks on BJP

EC aur BJP mile hue hai jee


----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


> You aren't getting maths over here. We are speaking of percentage and not the number of people. If BJP was able to get more than 40% of votes in Lok Sabha which means other parties got lesser numbers compared to BJP. Now compare this with Vidhan Sabha where BJP got around 34% out of 100% which means there vote percentage went down literally...



State politics is different. If BJP percentage went down then percentage of other parties also went down due to independent candidate, others and AAP.


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ajay Makhan drawing solace from Delhi cantonment elections!


ranjeet said:


>


haha...can't get any better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Ajay Makhan drawing solace from Delhi cantonment elections!
> 
> haha...can't get any better.


I saw a debate today where AAP leaning journalist was so brutal to congress spokesperson, it was unbelievable. 

that video of Yo Yo Salim was good, lol today saw him crying over how his father named him Salim. Totaly BAFTA winning performance by him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I saw a debate today where AAP leaning journalist was so brutal to congress spokesperson, it was unbelievable.


Accha? Any videos of that?



> that video of Yo Yo Salim was good, lol today saw him crying over how his father named him Salim. Totaly BAFTA winning performance by him.


yo yo has been displaying his feminine side far more blatantly off late! No wonder most of the women are leaving that party! Getting worried about these AAPtards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

ABVP debuts in Calcutta University with clean sweep - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

lightoftruth said:


> ABVP debuts in Calcutta University with clean sweep - The Times of India




WTH is happening in Bengal


----------



## TejasMk3

ABVP debuts in Calcutta University with clean sweep - The Times of India

Edit:Ah, I see Already posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

I support BJP, but university election have no importance for local assembly elections.


----------



## heisenberg



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Krate M said:


> I support BJP, but university election have no importance for local assembly elections.


True...but it's for the first time any BJP affiliated student wing managed to win student elections in the land dominated by only two political parties. Just goes to show that the place is changing & youngsters are not averse to try new options.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> True...but it's for the first time any BJP affiliated student wing managed to win student elections in the land dominated by only two political parties. Just goes to show that the place is changing & youngsters are not averse to try new options.



Agreed let's not forget these are the future voters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

What's going on with that MSG movie and the hairy clown ?


----------



## Krate M

JanjaWeed said:


> True...but it's for the first time any BJP affiliated student wing managed to win student elections in the land dominated by only two political parties. Just goes to show that the place is changing & youngsters are not averse to try new options.


While i agree its a good thing, lets not get ahead of ourselves. Similar results were seen by Congress as victory in Gujarat. One step at a time. 
Good show abvp


----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> State politics is different. If BJP percentage went down then percentage of other parties also went down due to independent candidate, others and AAP.



Yes it is different but wasn't Modi used as an mascot and in fact actively campaigned for BJP, so instead of increasing or at least staying constant, it actually went down...


----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


> Yes it is different but wasn't Modi used as an mascot and in fact actively campaigned for BJP, so instead of increasing or at least staying constant, it actually went down...



It does not matter. If it goes down that means it went down for every party.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> It does not matter. If it goes down that means it went down for every party.



That doesn't make sense mate, if BJP's vote share has decreased that implies that others have gained. So my point was quiet simple that BJP/Modi's popularity has gone down in 6 months since his win... Accept it and move on, why debate on a non-issue?


----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


> That doesn't make sense mate, if BJP's vote share has decreased that implies that others have gained. So my point was quiet simple that BJP/Modi's popularity has gone down in 6 months since his win... Accept it and move on, why debate on a non-issue?


arre yaar ... if there are more parties taking part in elections every one's share would come down. 

Earlier there were just two parties in delhi. AAP got involved... the fraction of votes came down. simple


----------



## Tridibans

The_Showstopper said:


> That doesn't make sense mate, if BJP's vote share has decreased that implies that others have gained. So my point was quiet simple that BJP/Modi's popularity has gone down in 6 months since his win... Accept it and move on, why debate on a non-issue?



Why are you so worried about BJP's voteshare? For the last 4 pages you asre after the voteshare decrease so desperately...

who cares how much VS they get..... They will form the government even with a voteshare of 30% provided they get 35 seats..... In a fragmented assembly, even a 25% VS can get you the majority....

Like in Maharashtra....


----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> arre yaar ... if there are more parties taking part in elections every one's share would come down.
> 
> Earlier there were just two parties in delhi. AAP got involved... the fraction of votes came down. simple



Lagta hai tu aasani se nahi manega....The bottom line is BJP's vote share went down
Khair chod koi nahi


----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


> Lagta hai tu aasani se nahi manega....The bottom line is BJP's vote share went down
> Khair chod koi nahi


mein toh samjha hua hoon tujhe samjhne ki zarurat hai. You are unable to put reason behind.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Tridibans said:


> Why are you so worried about BJP's voteshare? For the last 4 pages you asre after the voteshare decrease so desperately...
> 
> who cares how much VS they get..... They will form the government even with a voteshare of 30% provided they get 35 seats..... In a fragmented assembly, even a 25% VS can get you the majority....
> 
> Like in Maharashtra....



It's not me who's worried, it's one of the PDF poster who's worried and just keeps coming back... You need to read all the posts before coming to a conclusion....


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Lagta hai tu aasani se nahi manega....The bottom line is BJP's vote share went down
> Khair chod koi nahi


what sort of statement Kejriwal made today? if BJP and Congress doesn't give you money to vote go to their office and demand money for vote 
has he gone bonkers now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> mein toh samjha hua hoon tujhe samjhne ki zarurat hai. You are unable to put reason behind.



What reason mate? I put up a pic which stated the comparative vote share of BJP of Lok Sabha and Vidhan Sabha and their decrease. Ok I will rephrase my statement, Considering all the reasons, BJP's vote share decreased in six months(Is that wrong?) Khair bhai rehne de....


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP may lose middle-class votes - The Times of India


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> what sort of statement Kejriwal made today? if BJP and Congress doesn't give you money to vote go to their office and demand money for vote
> has he gone bonkers now


Ab tu hee puchle bhai ussey. But anyday better than *PPPPPPP(*Even BJP leaders were left scratching their heads - Aakhir kya bol rahi hai yeh*)*


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> what sort of statement Kejriwal made today? if BJP and Congress doesn't give you money to vote go to their office and demand money for vote
> has he gone bonkers now



His Political career is now in Cancer stage 3.... Last dose of Coma is going on but the side effects of Kiran bedi and Ilmi are proving to be too much for his political body....after Feb 10 it will be stage 4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

The_Showstopper said:


> What reason mate?* I put up a pic which stated the comparative vote share of BJP of Lok Sabha and Vidhan Sabha and their decrease.* Ok I will rephrase my statement, Considering all the reasons, BJP's vote share decreased in six months(Is that wrong?) Khair bhai rehne de....



i can bring up with such pics dude. they are not termed as credible source. If BJP's share went down so went down the share of other other parties too.

Some one please tell him.


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Ab tu hee puchle bhai ussey. But anyday better than *PPPPPPP(*Even BJP leaders were left scratching their heads - Aakhir kya bol rahi hai yeh*)*


She is new at this thing, she will learn soon. But yeah i agree it was embarrassing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Screambowl said:


> i can bring up with such pics dude. they are not termed as credible source. If BJP's share went down so went down the share of other other parties too.
> 
> Some one please tell him.



If vote share of all parties decreased then where did it all end up.... Anyways this is my last post on this topic, looks like we aren't going anywhere....


----------



## LaBong

magudi said:


> WTH is happening in Bengal



Mamata happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> what sort of statement Kejriwal made today? if BJP and Congress doesn't give you money to vote go to their office and demand money for vote
> has he gone bonkers now


is he fighting corruption or encouraging it?  
kya se kya ban gaya yeh aadmi... from shaktiman to mr bean!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

*As expected




*


----------



## Dem!god

JanjaWeed said:


> is he fighting corruption or encouraging it?
> kya se kya ban gaya yeh aadmi... from shaktiman to mr bean!


i like mr. bean... he is so funny..
dont say that...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> *As expected
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you mean as expected?


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> what you mean as expected?


Kiran Bedi all of a sudden rose from 3% to 63% in just 2 days


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dem!god said:


> i like mr. bean... he is so funny..
> dont say that...



my bad.. din't mean to insult Rowan Atkinson!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moksha

The_Showstopper said:


> Kiran Bedi all of a sudden rose from 3% to 63% in just 2 days


She did not rise in two days please check cvoter twitter a/c...He has given numbers for last assembly election and even then bedi was ahead of kejriwal. So its not two days as you said.


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Kiran Bedi’s tea for Delhi MPs leaves sour taste for some*

Kiran Bedi’s tea for Delhi MPs leaves sour taste for some - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ship o'hoy! Check this out...ship is sinking. Either go down with it or jump off. Looks like Prashant Bhushan is the latest one to run away. What's up with these AAPtards? They just become bhagodas whenever the heat is on... 






@ranjeet @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

@AamAadmiParty leader @ashutosh83B held hostage by former AAP MLA @aaprajeshgarg;Ashu escapes by jumping off the wall


BhagodaaaAa ;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> @AamAadmiParty leader @ashutosh83B held hostage by former AAP MLA @aaprajeshgarg;Ashu escapes by jumping off the wall
> 
> 
> BhagodaaaAa ;


hahaha... Their own partymen are not with them.. & they say Delhi is with AAP!


----------



## heisenberg

Kiran bedi should not be declared cm candidate imo..she can be embarrassment in future for bjp


----------



## Jason bourne

heisenberg said:


> Kiran bedi should not be declared cm candidate imo..she can be embarrassment in future for bjp




How ????


----------



## heisenberg

she is too honest or sincere..Her principles may be hurdle in infrastructure business


----------



## Soumitra

Ab kejriwal bhikhaariyon se bhi chanda ekktha kar raha hai


*Arvind Kejriwal*
January 17 at 10:52pm · 
कल एक रेड लाइट पर मेरी गाडी रुकी। एक भिखारी ने मेरे शीशे पर दस्तक दी। मैंने शीशा नीचे किया। मुझे लगा वो मुझसे पैसे मांगेगा। उसने मेरी ओर देखा और पुछा - "आप केजरीवाल जी हैं?" मैंने कहा "हाँ"। उसने अपनी झोली से 5 रुपये निकाले और मुझे देते हुए कहा -"ये मेरी तरफ से थोडा सा चन्दा है। हम गरीबों को केवल आपसे ही उम्मीद है। भगवान करे आप जरूर जीतें।"

मैं अपने आंसूं रोक नहीं पाया। उसके 5 रुपये मैं कल से अपनी जेब में लेकर घूम रहा हूँ। जितनी बार जेब में हाथ डालता हूँ, उस भिखारी की याद आ जाती है। इन 5 रुपैयों में उसकी अनमोल दुआएं हैं। इन दुआओं के सामने इस दुनिया की सभी शक्तियां फीकी हैं।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> Ab kejriwal bhikhaariyon se bhi chanda ekktha kar raha hai
> 
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal*
> January 17 at 10:52pm ·
> कल एक रेड लाइट पर मेरी गाडी रुकी। एक भिखारी ने मेरे शीशे पर दस्तक दी। मैंने शीशा नीचे किया। मुझे लगा वो मुझसे पैसे मांगेगा। उसने मेरी ओर देखा और पुछा - "आप केजरीवाल जी हैं?" मैंने कहा "हाँ"। उसने अपनी झोली से 5 रुपये निकाले और मुझे देते हुए कहा -"ये मेरी तरफ से थोडा सा चन्दा है। हम गरीबों को केवल आपसे ही उम्मीद है। भगवान करे आप जरूर जीतें।"
> 
> मैं अपने आंसूं रोक नहीं पाया। उसके 5 रुपये मैं कल से अपनी जेब में लेकर घूम रहा हूँ। जितनी बार जेब में हाथ डालता हूँ, उस भिखारी की याद आ जाती है। इन 5 रुपैयों में उसकी अनमोल दुआएं हैं। इन दुआओं के सामने इस दुनिया की सभी शक्तियां फीकी हैं।




Esa same rona usko 2013 k election me bhi aya tha halaki tab 30rs. Diye the kisi ne  

Kiranbedi says she is ready to debate with kejriwal in public forum ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

haha.. Shazia Ilmi's debut as BJP spokesperson in TimesNow! Arnab confronting Shazia about her past & present. Wish he had done the same with all the lotas including Rahul Narvekar!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. Shazia Ilmi's debut as BJP spokesperson in TimesNow! Arnab confronting Shazia about her past & present. Wish he had done the same with all the lotas including Rahul Narvekar!


Ilmi is going to strip AAP for for their funding funda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Ilmi is going to strip AAP for for their funding funda


Too many opportunists jumping the ship. Shazia Ilmi was confronted real bad today by Arnab. & just amazing to see how this politicians change their allegiance & ideology overnight! Today's shocker was that big bindi Tirath lady ditching congress for BJP today! Delhi election is one big u-turn election! It's really hotting up...


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Too many opportunists jumping the ship. Shazia Ilmi was confronted real bad today by Arnab. & just amazing to see how this politicians change their allegiance & ideology overnight! Today's shocker was that big bindi Tirath lady ditching congress for BJP today! Delhi election is one big u-turn election! It's really hotting up...


Nah Ilmi handled arnab on opportunists questions very well that's why arnab asked to cut her line. She said .. I didn't asked for a ticket after joining BJP but no one called Ashish khaitan or Ashutosh opportunists who joined AAP on the offer of ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Narendra Modi i think is failing in his evil strategies of destroying pak.... wat do u think?


----------



## jamahir

so shazia is not "shazia filmy" anymore... ghar wapsi all around...


----------



## ranjeet

Osama Ali1996 said:


> Narendra Modi i think is failing in his evil strategies of destroying pak.... wat do u think?


yes he is .. but General elections will be in 2019. So the issue will not be alive till then. come back after 4 year.



jamahir said:


> so shazia is not "shazia filmy" anymore... ghar wapsi all around...


feeling bad another one of you falling for the Sanghis?


----------



## Osama Ali_16

ranjeet said:


> yes he is .. but General elections will be in 2019. So the issue will not be alive till then. come back after 4 year.
> One time failure is the all time failure.... The first impression is the last impression ... he will always fail! Insh aa Allah


----------



## ranjeet

Osama Ali1996 said:


> One time failure is the all time failure.... The first impression is the last impression ... he will always fail! Insh aa Allah


good luck


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> feeling bad another one of you falling for the Sanghis?



not really... she seemed a loud-mouth from the start.


----------



## Osama Ali_16

ranjeet said:


> good luck


Thank you .... forst time i have seen a guysaying good luck to his opponent on his 100 percent expected defeat. LOL


----------



## ranjeet

Osama Ali1996 said:


> Thank you .... forst time i have seen a guysaying good luck to his opponent on his 100 percent expected defeat. LOL


Hey we love a fair fight, so that we won't be blamed for back stabbing.



jamahir said:


> not really... she seemed a loud-mouth from the start.


oh yeah .. i forgot you liked them young.


----------



## Osama Ali_16

ranjeet said:


> Hey we love a fair fight, so that we won't be blamed for back stabbing.
> 
> 
> oh yeah .. i forgot you liked them young.


Ok good luck old man!


----------



## Jason bourne

Wow bjp's late night Press Conference ... Amitshah for u


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> oh yeah .. i forgot you liked them young.



i also like the two sanghi older female representatives, shaina nc and meenakshi lekhi... maybe i will "love jihad" them.


----------



## ranjeet

Osama Ali1996 said:


> Ok good luck old man!


Reported for *old man* remark


----------



## Osama Ali_16

ranjeet said:


> Reported for *old man* remark


why? reason? no reason!..


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> i also like the two sanghi older female representatives, shaina nc and meenakshi lekhi... maybe i will "love jihad" them.


Nothing wrong in that ... heck even I like you at times. 



Osama Ali1996 said:


> why? reason? no reason!..


for being ageists


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Al


ranjeet said:


> Reported for *old man* remark


right i take it back kid!...... Now is it right???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> heck even I like you at times.



keep away, mister.


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> Reported for *old man* remark


I thought Ranjeet was above 70? That's old dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Osama Ali1996 said:


> Al
> 
> right i take it back kid!...... Now is it right???


just kidding bro ... don't take it seriously.


----------



## Osama Ali_16

yeah of course its old .... but for me hez a kid.... #fromnow hahahahahahahahaha 


indiatester said:


> I thought Ranjeet was above 70? That's old dude


ff course


----------



## ranjeet

indiatester said:


> I thought Ranjeet was above 70? That's old dude


I drink virgin blood to keep me 28.



jamahir said:


> keep away, mister.


come here ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osama Ali_16

ranjeet said:


> I drink virgin blood to keep me 28.
> 
> 
> come here ...





ranjeet said:


> Looks like classes ran till late at madrassa tonight.


 Ranjeet bhaiya ye kiya tha?



Osama Ali1996 said:


> Ranjeet bhaiya ye kiya tha?


iss comment ko wapas le lo


----------



## ranjeet

Osama Ali1996 said:


> Ranjeet bhaiya ye kiya tha?
> 
> 
> iss comment ko wapas le lo


which page was it on? I don't even remember, point me, n I will delete it.


----------



## JanjaWeed

It's official!

Kiran Bedi to be BJP's CM candidate in Delhi: Amit Shah - The Times of India

AAPtards will have to change the posters now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

@JanjaWeed @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> @JanjaWeed @jha


haha.. who's the beggar? one who gives or one who takes?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. who's the beggar? one who gives or one who takes?


maybe he is trying to say Modi sarkar mein itni mehgai aa gayi ki bhikari bhi dhang se donate nahi kar pa rahe 

Ashutosh held hostage in AAP meeting by former AAP MLA 




@JanjaWeed watch this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Nah Ilmi handled arnab on opportunists questions very well that's why arnab asked to cut her line. She said .. I didn't asked for a ticket after joining BJP but no one called Ashish khaitan or Ashutosh opportunists who joined AAP on the offer of ticket.



I saw it for the first time Arnab face a stiff competition in shouting(Not letting others speak) in his own studio...

Anyways coming to the point, Shazia Ilmi is more interested in financial dividends as she previously said that she is in financial distress after her political stint and as of now more interested in a top position in Government's official channel. Below is an excerpt from a news article

"In fact, *sources said Ilmi in fact wants the post of the chairperson of the Delhi Commission for Women or any senior post in Doordarshan.* “*She is more interested in heading the DCW or an authoritative post in Doordarshan than contesting polls.* When she was approached by the party earlier, she wanted a ticket to contest elections from RK Puram but our leadership offered her the Okhla seat which she refused. Later, she refused to contest polls and showed interest in heading the women’s body or a senior position in Doordarshan. The negotiations are still going on,” the sources said."

Source: Say it isn't so! Delhi BJP leaders fume over reports that Shazia Ilmi is joining - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> I saw it for the first time Arnab face a stiff competition in shouting(Not letting others speak) in his own studio...
> 
> Anyways coming to the point, Shazia Ilmi is more interested in financial dividends as she previously said that she is in financial distress after her political stint and as of now more interested in a top position in Government's official channel. Below is an excerpt from a news article
> 
> "In fact, *sources said Ilmi in fact wants the post of the chairperson of the Delhi Commission for Women or any senior post in Doordarshan.* “*She is more interested in heading the DCW or an authoritative post in Doordarshan than contesting polls.* When she was approached by the party earlier, she wanted a ticket to contest elections from RK Puram but our leadership offered her the Okhla seat which she refused. Later, she refused to contest polls and showed interest in heading the women’s body or a senior position in Doordarshan. The negotiations are still going on,” the sources said."
> 
> Source: Say it isn't so! Delhi BJP leaders fume over reports that Shazia Ilmi is joining - Firstpost


Hey who doesn't want something in return .. anyway what happened to ashutosh last night? he was held hostage by his own party former mla


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> maybe he is trying to say Modi sarkar mein itni mehgai aa gayi ki bhikari bhi dhang se donate nahi kar pa rahe
> 
> Ashutosh held hostage in AAP meeting by former AAP MLA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed watch this



A man is being physically intimidated and you see fun in that...



ranjeet said:


> Hey who doesn't want something in return .. anyway what happened to ashutosh last night? he was held hostage by his own party former mla



I think you already know the reason.... Ticket!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> A man is being physically intimidated and you see fun in that...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you already know the reason.... Ticket!!!


hey but it's from your own honest party.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> hey but it's from your own honest party.



Dekh bhai kiski neeyat kab dol jaye kise pataa. We already have Shazia Ilmi as an example over here.... If there is an addition of one more, so what's the big deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Dekh bhai kiski neeyat kab dol jaye kise pataa. We already have Shazia Ilmi as an example over here.... If there is an addition of one more, so what's the big deal?


baaring all other bhakts out here ... between you and me. I have conceded points where it was due. Thodi bahut galti to hui hogi AAP mein kahin na kahin manta to hoga. You don't have to accept it. heck conceding how people here are even i don't want you to accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> baaring all other bhakts out here ... between you and me. I have conceded points where it was due. Thodi bahut galti to hui hogi AAP mein kahin na kahin manta to hoga. You don't have to accept it. heck conceding how people here are even i don't want you to accept it.



At the end of the day, everyone's human out there and they can make mistakes, but if a person doesn't/doesn't want to rectify those mistakes, then he is not worthy of any responsibility and it applies to everyone(Be it Bedi, Modi or AK). I accept AK made some mistakes but still woh kuch accha karna chahta hai(Atleast that is what I believe)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Kiran Bedi ke aate hi Maa ki yaad aa gayi. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557410122469617664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

no chance for bhagoda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Arvind Kejriwal vs Kiran Bedi vs Ajay Maken- Exclusive debate moderated by Arnab Goswami*
Published on January 20, 2015by Sandeep Kadian

After the call for a live debate between CM candidates by Arvind Kejriwal, leading candidates from different parties came together for a live debate on Times Now. Ajay Maken from Congress, Arvind Kejriwal from Aam Aadmi Party, and Kiran Bedi from BJP faced off in a debate moderated by Arnab Goswami.




“_Main bhi tha debate mein.._.”

Below is the exclusive transcript of the debate:

*Arnab Goswami-* Ladies and Gentlemen, boys and girls, children of all ages, I welcome you all to this very special edition of Newshour where we have the exclusive debate between the Chief Minister aspirants for Delhi. We have Aam Aadmi Party supremo and ex-CM of Delhi, Mr Arvind Kejriwal and Former Top Cop, BJP Leader Kiran Bedi with us.

_*Cough* *Cough*_

*Arnab-* Kejriwal ji why don’t you take some medicine. You have been coughing forever.

*Arvind Kejriwal-* Arey it’s not me. Maken ji is trying to draw your attention.

*Arnab-* Oh yes, Mr. Maken is also there with us. Anyway, moving on, we will raise the important issues facing Delhi tonight. Kicking off, Ms Bedi, Do you think Shashi Tharoor should come clean on the Sunanda Pushkar case?

*Kiran Bedi-* Hain? Arnab, I think you are getting confused. This is not your regular Newshour show where you have to start with Sunanda Pushkar case. This is a debate for issues facing Delhi. You should ask questions affecting the public.

*Arnab*- Ms Bedi please don’t teach me what to debate. My career as a journalist is much longer than your career as a politician. If you don’t have an answer then admit that you are clueless. How can you dodge such an important question? You should have picked some other channel if you wanted to dodge questions. Ok our next question is for Mr Kejriwal. Mr Kejriwal, you have promised that you won’t resign this time if you are elected. Why should we believe you?

*Kejriwal-* Arnab, last time..

*Arnab-* No no Mr Kejriwal, forget about the last time. You have to answer for the upcoming election. Why are you deviating from the question I asked? My simple question to you is that what guarantee do we have that you won’t resign this time and you are mentioning last time.

*Kejriwal-* Arey yaar if you..

*Arnab-* No ifs and buts Mr Kejriwal. You should have picked some other channel if you wanted to give circular replies. We want direct answers. Ok our next question is to Ms Bedi. Kiran ji for a long time you said you won’t join politics, why have you entered the fray now?

*Kiran Bedi-* Arnab we gathered here today to discuss our vision for Delhi. Can we debate important issues like water, electricity and safety?

*Arnab-* Oh so you will teach me what to debate. Ms Bedi, join a news channel, become an editor and then you are free to debate whatever you want. This is the Newshour and we stick to direct questions on the issues that matter. You should have picked some other channel if you wanted a frivolous debate. Ok our next question is for Mr. Kejriwal.

*Kejriwal *(Whispers to Ajay Maken)- Maken ji cough now na. Draw some attention. _Hamari liye ja raha hai._

(Ajay Maken pretends to get busy with his phone)

*Arnab-* Mr Kejriwal, What will be the size of the house you will occupy after Delhi elections in case you win?

*Kejriwal-* Arnab I haven’t thought about..

*Arnab-* You haven’t thought? You are fighting the elections and you haven’t given any thought to the important issues? This is amazing. Ladies and Gentlemen this is amazing. Mr Kejriwal, if you wanted to have a thoughtless debate, you should have picked some other channel.

(Kejriwal and Kiran Bedi get up from their seats and start walking towards the door)

*Arnab-* Wait, where are you going?

*Kejriwal and Kiran Bedi* (In chorus)- To pick another news channel

*Arnab-* There you have it ladies and gentlemen. CM aspirants in Delhi prefer to run away instead of answering direct questions on important issues.

*Ajay Maken-* Arnab I am still here.

*Arnab-* *Sigh* Ok Mr Maken, why is Shashi Tharoor hiding from the media?

*Maken-* Ok bye Mr Goswami, even I have to leave. Good night.

Arvind Kejriwal vs Kiran Bedi vs Ajay Maken- Exclusive debate moderated by Arnab Goswami | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Along with Dinesh Trivedi, four Trinamool ministers may quit to join BJP: sources*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

JanjaWeed said:


> *Along with Dinesh Trivedi, four Trinamool ministers may quit to join BJP: sources*


Dinesh Trivedi joining is good news.... NOT the other one.

The TMC is very unpopular & so are most of it's ministers against whom there is a LOT of anti-incumbency..

BJP must carefully consider & evaluate the pros+cons of taking in any prominent TMC man within the party especially ministers!!


----------



## Darmashkian

@jha @JanjaWeed @wolfschanzze @ranjeet @itachiii 
KCR threatens to ‘kill’ those who pay bribes - The Times of India

DY CM Promotes Bribes In Telangana?, Tatikonda Rajaiah, Deputy Chief Minister of Telangana
LOL The Telangana CM threatens to kill those who take bribes, but his deputy asks what's wrong in asking for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

just wondering when is ur election date? who is winning some news reports suggest BJP will win slightly more seats


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jzaib said:


> just wondering when is ur election date? who is winning some news reports suggest BJP will win slightly more seats



*I hope you understand Hindi...*


----------



## Jzaib

No i dont.. tell me what you think? I think people hate APP fo no reason


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jzaib said:


> No i dont.. tell me what you think? I think people hate APP fo no reason



As of now according to a news channel survey, AAP is marginally ahead of BJP and Arvind Kejriwal is on top spot for Chief minister-ship. Its only the BJP supporters who hate AAP. People of Delhi think otherwise and this is the proof....


----------



## ranjeet

Jzaib said:


> just wondering when is ur election date? who is winning some news reports suggest BJP will win slightly more seats


Delhi election is on 7th feb result will be on 10th feb.



The_Showstopper said:


> As of now according to a news channel survey, AAP is marginally ahead of BJP and Arvind Kejriwal is on top spot for Chief minister-ship survey. Its only the BJP supporters who hate AAP. People of Delhi think otherwise and this is the proof....
> View attachment 185224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185224


BJP Delhi unit has to be the most idiotic unit out there. so much infighting.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> BJP Delhi unit has to be the most idiotic unit out there. so much infighting.



Yes, but that happens with every party. Isn't it fair as to what they are asking.... They supported and were working for BJP since years and suddenly outsiders have overtaken them. There is tweet which goes as follows "Hohoho !! Sm bhajpaai who's resigning says - jisne 50-50 Buses bhareen hain, aap uska ticket kaise kaat skte ho !!!!"


----------



## IndoCarib

Meet Arvind Kejriwal's Rival, a London School of Economics Graduate


----------



## TatTvamAsi

Are dilli walon, Kejriwal ho ya Bedi ji ho... poori bahumat se chunlo - varna dhobhi ka kutta ban jao ge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

This was supposed to be new "intelligent" politics, very different from the "personality cult" of Modi


----------



## sancho

The_Showstopper said:


>



Tactically that's a very smart move of the BJP, one have to give them that. Saving Modi's face from a possible loss and at the same time, giving a strong candidate to the campaign that the party didn't had and that the AAP will have difficulties to counter. It's a desperate move so late, but very very smart!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

*Iron lady vs I-run Man*

Delhi polls: It’s Iron woman Kiran Bedi vs I-Run man Arvind Kejriwal, says BJP | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Not sure if true or someone is exaggerating ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557556148694294528

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

sancho said:


> Tactically that's a very smart move of the BJP, one have to give them that. Saving Modi's face from a possible loss and at the same time, giving a strong candidate to the campaign that the party didn't had and that the AAP will have difficulties to counter. It's a desperate move so late, but very very smart!



& these are the hands in which our country is in


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Echo_419 said:


> & these are the hands in which our country is in



Don't confuse party politics with the politcs of the country. Totally different things!



IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 185268


 I liked the Thihar Jailor / Prisoner part, but the one is just a pawn in the game, the other the leader that actually can decide things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

sancho said:


> Don't confuse party politics with the politcs of the country. Totally different things!
> 
> 
> I liked the Thihar Jailor / Prisoner part, but the one is just a pawn in the game, the other the leader that actually can decide things.



Hehehehe. U dont like bjp rite  


Bookies are giving 46 to BJP and 18 to AAP for Delhi elections.
Bookies bet on BJP - The Economic Times


----------



## Echo_419

sancho said:


> Don't confuse party politics with the politcs of the country. Totally different things!
> 
> 
> I liked the Thihar Jailor / Prisoner part, but the one is just a pawn in the game, the other the leader that actually can decide things.



But ain't the same people running our country


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 185268



Koi naya wala nahi banraha hai kya? wohi purana ghisa pita post kar rahe ho.... Feku ki Photoshop ke dukaan ko kya huva?

Anyways please go through this...








TejasMk3 said:


> This was supposed to be new "intelligent" politics, very different from the "personality cult" of Modi



Hero worship has been in India since ages. And long before the "Personality Cult of Modi", other politicians like Indira Gandhi enjoyed much more support...


----------



## sancho

Jason bourne said:


> Hehehehe. U dont like bjp rite



It's not about like but about the reality of election promises and what happens when you are in power! The last 7 months already showed that difference. But I don't blame the BJP for that, infact it's normal that any party says or does anything to win an election, but that don't have to be what they do when they are in power. Here they simply use an outsider to cover up the fact that they have no own means to win within the party and at the same time trying to safeguard the PM for loss. And to do that they even use outsiders, even with the risk of making the own party workers and officials angry, but that's a calculated risk. If they win now with the wave Bedi brings, everybody will be happy, if they lose they can blame it on her and the PM is out of the line of fire and nobody can say he lost against Kejriwal.
As I said, tactically a very smart move!



Echo_419 said:


> But ain't the same people running our country


As said above, winning elections and being in power are different things.


----------



## Jason bourne

sancho said:


> It's not about like but about the reality of election promises and what happens when you are in power! The last 7 months already showed that difference. But I don't blame the BJP for that, infact it's normal that any party says or does anything to win an election, but that don't have to be what they do when they are in power. Here they simply use an outsider to cover up the fact that they have no own means to win within the party and at the same time trying to safeguard the PM for loss. And to do that they even use outsiders, even with the risk of making the own party workers and officials angry, but that's a calculated risk. If they win now with the wave Bedi brings, everybody will be happy, if they lose they can blame it on her and the PM is out of the line of fire and nobody can say he lost against Kejriwal.
> As I said, tactically a very smart move!
> 
> 
> As said above, winning elections and being in power are different things.




Every one could have done the same even AAP to if they get candidate like bedi and even if bjp have face which can win them election then also they have taken bedi ... actully we should appreciate bjp for giving people like bedi with a clean image CM ship ...


And atleast u dont behave like congressi think highly about u what u expect from 7 month from a new govt. Have to clear a mess which congress created  dont u think its to early to criticise from people like u ?


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Jason bourne said:


> Every one could have done the same even AAP to if they get candidate like bedi



Afaik they offered her the job earlier too, but she rejected, the point in this case however is, that the BJP only took her as a short term solution, since the polls wasn't in their favour with the usual Modi PR campaign but no real counterpart to Kejriwal from Delhi. So they didn't chose Bedi because they she was the first choice, but just as a fall back option. If they really were interested in her, they would have talked to her way earlier and integrated her in the party earlier and in a better way too, not so close to the elections. In fact all the new additions now from AAP and even the Congress are only tactical moves. 



Jason bourne said:


> And atleast u dont behave like congressi think highly about u what u expect from 7 month from a new govt. Have to clear a mess which congress created  dont u think its to early to criticise from people like u ?



 Please don't spoil my "Congressi" reputation here, I just give credit where it's due and I criticize in the same way, no matter which party. I don't see a big mess of the congress (other than the scams of course), nor did I expected too much from the NDA in the first 7 month, they all have good and bad sides and the important point is, how the country moves forward at the end. 
Many of the NDA election promises are now not important or even reversed, which however wasn't that surprising if you took them in the right manner. What's important though, is what they do with the clear mandate they got and the ease of not having to fight with so many coalition partners as the UPA did. The coming budget will be show what the NDA actually wants to do and will give us a better idea about the way India will go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Koi naya wala nahi banraha hai kya? wohi purana ghisa pita post kar rahe ho.... Feku ki Photoshop ke dukaan ko kya huva?
> 
> Anyways please go through this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hero worship has been in India since ages. And long before the "Personality Cult of Modi", other politicians like Indira Gandhi enjoyed much more support...


 
Yesh bhi purana ghisa pita hai!


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> Yesh bhi purana ghisa pita hai!



Pataa hai par yeh tumhare post ka jawaab hai.... Watch out for latest one's I posted.... They are awesome


----------



## IndoCarib

You mean this !?

Delhi Polls: AAP replaces candidates in Mehrauli, Mundka; protests erupt - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: The Aam Aadmi Party today replaced its Mehrauli and Mundka candidates for the Delhi Assembly polls following an inquiry by the party's "internal Lokpal", triggering protests outside Arvind Kejriwal's Kaushambi residence.

Miffed supporters of the Mehrauli candidate, Govardhan Singh, and Rajinder Dabas, the Mundka candidate, shouted slogans against the party.


----------



## Jason bourne

sancho said:


> Afaik they offered her the job earlier too, but she rejected, the point in this case however is, that the BJP only took her as a short term solution, since the polls wasn't in their favour with the usual Modi PR campaign but no real counterpart to Kejriwal from Delhi. So they didn't chose Bedi because they she was the first choice, but just as a fall back option. If they really were interested in her, they would have talked to her way earlier and integrated her in the party earlier and in a better way too, not so close to the elections. In fact all the new additions now from AAP and even the Congress are only tactical moves.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't spoil my "Congressi" reputation here, I just give credit where it's due and I criticize in the same way, no matter which party. I don't see a big mess of the congress (other than the scams of course), nor did I expected too much from the NDA in the first 7 month, they all have good and bad sides and the important point is, how the country moves forward at the end.
> Many of the NDA election promises are now not important or even reversed, which however wasn't that surprising if you took them in the right manner. What's important though, is what they do with the clear mandate they got and the ease of not having to fight with so many coalition partners as the UPA did. The coming budget will be show what the NDA actually wants to do and will give us a better idea about the way India will go.




AFAIK BJP approach bedi way before but she refused and who tell u BJP was loosing delhi election BJP will win election bedi or no bedi they now get more seats but to say that BJP was loosing so they brought bedi is false ...


----------



## Indo-guy

Exclusive! Top Congress leader says Modi has begun a new era - Rediff.com India News

*'Modi has been *successful

 in convincing people that from a social point of view, he is closest to Indian citizens.'
*'His is a victory of Indian-ness.'
Janardan Dwivedi, a member of the Congress's inner coterie, speaks exclusively to Sheela Bhatt/Rediff.com
Janardan Dwivedi, Congress party general secretary and a member of the coterie close

 to party President Sonia Gandhi, speaking exclusively to Rediff.com, said that Prime Minister Narendra Modi has started

 a new era.
Coming from a political leader belonging to a staunchly rival party, this is one of the most surprising and politically potent compliments that Modi has got since coming to power in May 2014.
Dwivedi is currently a member of the Rajya Sabha and has been an important presence at the Congress headquarters for many decades. He has witnessed the party's ups and downs and understands majority politics and the caste dynamics of north India. He has also handled the media for many years.
Since May 16, 2014, when the Bharatiya Janata Party won a majority in the Lok Sabha bagging 282 seats, Modi has stirred up many old establishments in New Delhi and state capitals. But when someone

 privy to Congress President Sonia Gandhi and party Vice-President Rahul Gandhi's thinking speaks in this manner, the tone and tenor acquire a different meaning.
Dwivedi, while making an objective assessment for the first time of Modi's 2014 election victory and his rule over the last seven months, tells Rediff.com, "I don't consider the election result of 2014 as Modi and the BJP's victory but it is the defeat of the Congress."
Dwivedi, while providing the logic behind the final outcome of the 2014 election and Modi's current rule, says something profound: "Modi and the BJP have been successful

 in convincing people that from a social point of view, he is closer to Indian citizens (woh (Modi) aur BJP logo ko samjhaane main safal ho gaye ki samajik roop se woh desh ke nagrik ke adhik nikhat hai)."
Dwivedi, who has spent considerable time in analysing his party's disgraceful defeat in the elections, goes one step further in paying the biggest-ever compliment to Modi: "In essence, without spelling out further, in a way this is a victory of Indian-ness (kul milakar bina kahe bole ek tarah se yeh (Modi's ascension to power) Bhartiyata ki jeet hai)."





What Dwivedi, left, is saying in essence, without actually spelling it out, is that the Congress government and its leaders were found 'paraaye' (not one's own) by Indian voters.
Not just Dwivedi, but many Congress leaders too privately believe that Modi's language turned out to be more powerful than that of any Congress leader. Sonia and Rahul Gandhi's mother tongue is not an Indian language, and that was exposed in the voters's preference in 2014. Modi scored big due to his campaigning in Hindi.
For the last couple of days Trinamool Congress MP Dinesh Trivedi has been in the news after he praised Modi and his policies while touring Kutch, Gujarat.
Trivedi, along with some other Trinamool colleagues, has shown a clear slant towards the BJP.
But Janardhan Dwivedi is a quintessential Congressman and his thinking and statements should not be seen as part of 'power politics.' Congressmen like Dwivedi may retire, but cannot join any other party. Dwivedi was sharing

 his view from the premise of Indian voters as they see Narendra Modi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> You mean this !?
> 
> Delhi Polls: AAP replaces candidates in Mehrauli, Mundka; protests erupt - The Economic Times
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Aam Aadmi Party today replaced its Mehrauli and Mundka candidates for the Delhi Assembly polls following an inquiry by the party's "internal Lokpal", triggering protests outside Arvind Kejriwal's Kaushambi residence.
> 
> Miffed supporters of the Mehrauli candidate, Govardhan Singh, and Rajinder Dabas, the Mundka candidate, shouted slogans against the party.



Not it means this.... Even a moron knows the eventuality


----------



## Darmashkian

*Praveen Patil's latest survey on the Delhi Elections!!!*

*Swarajya – 5Forty3 Survey: As Delhi Thinks Today*
With Delhi all set for polls, this survey offers an insight into the issues bothering Delhiites and how they perceive the contenders for the City.

On July 22nd 2008, the first UPA government faced its biggest challenge after the Communists had withdrawn their support owing to the Indo-US nuclear deal and the Opposition had moved a no-confidence motion.

The situation was quite fluid then and many political pundits believed that the no-confidence motion could go to the wires like the Vajpayee trust vote of 1996 and 1999.

The debate preceding the no-confidence motion is usually crucial under these circumstances and so the UPA managers were working overtime to find the right mix of the eclectic and the earthy among its ranks. Sonia Gandhi, who was then supposed to rule the Congress party with an iron fist, finally came up with a list of Congress speakers just a day before the confidence vote.

*Among stalwarts like Pranab Mukherjee, Kapil Sibal and her own not so politically savvy son, Rahul Gandhi, there was one curious name in that list. A first time Dalit woman MP from Delhi, Krishna Tirath was one of the anointed speakers by Sonia Gandhi on the no-trust motion debate.*

*An out and out Congresswoman since the Indira days and a four time MLA in the Delhi Vidhan Sabha, Krishna Tirath was one of those women leaders in the party, who were often described as “close confidante” of Mrs. Sonia Gandhi.*

*http://vnz09vting1y7vq63zfizb29.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Wa-1555l.jpg*

indeed, Mrs. Gandhi had bestowed this Delhi MP with a free 5-year reign when she was appointed the minister of Women and Child Development in 2009 as soon as the UPA government came back to power. Despite a lackluster performance as a minister and many gaffes which included publishing a Pakistani Air Force Chief’s photograph in an Indian government advert and arbitrarily appointing her daughter as a DD news anchor, Krishna Tirath was never in danger of losing her ministry.

Even the massive protests of December 2012 after the Delhi gang rape incident did not shake the Women and Child Development minister’s questionable position.

*The fact that the same Krishna Tirath has joined the BJP just days ahead of Delhi assembly elections imparts two important political lessons. The primary lesson is that Congress is a sinking ship and even ultra-Gandhi family loyalists are abandoning it at such speed that the grand old party may actually collapse under its own weight much before 2019.

The second lesson is that BJP, in a hurry to paint India saffron, is building an edifice that is made up of many gaps and hollow bricks. []*

The completely opposite path on which the fate of the two national parties is traversing is a unique political phenomena of recent history. *Even when Congress’s star was on ascendance over the last decade, BJP was not so atrociously mauled at the state level where the party still had a robust support base.*

*The present state of Congress is very close to being in the realm of what can only be described as “doomed”. *Delhi would be the fifth straight state after Maharashtra, Haryana, Jharkhand and Jammu and Kashmir, where the Congress party would not be in contention even for the Leader of the Opposition’s place, let alone any chance of forming a government!

*In all these states, lest you forget, Congress was the previous ruling party* (except for a brief 49-day interlude in Delhi, where too Congress had provided outside support to AAP).

The speed at which Congress is disappearing from the political mind-space is breathtaking. In Delhi, AAP and BJP campaigns are attacking each other’s leaders in public rallies but neither expends any energy in taking on the Congress party.

Even *Narendra Mod*i, who had taken the whole attack on Congress to an art form in his speeches during the summer campaign last year when he would utter in a whispering voice dripping with mock respect “Shehzaade” to loud cheers from the gathered audience,* did not even mention either the Congress party or its first family in his Ramlila Maidan rally this month.*

*When we asked the question “Who is your favourite political leader in India today”, in our survey in Delhi, less than 3% of the respondents picked Rahul Gandhi as a voluntary choice! This is how inconsequential the Gandhi scion is in today’s India in a city of which he is a permanent resident.*

Even when explicitly given a choice, Rahul Gandhi as an option was chosen by less than 10% respondents. Compare that to the overall share of Prime Minister Narendra Modi as the people’s choice and it becomes clear why* Congress is facing doom while BJP is virtually undefeatable in India today.*

http://vnz09vting1y7vq63zfizb29.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/untitled2.jpg

This response from Delhi voters is consistent with another finding. When asked which would they rate higher, “t*he 7-month old BJP government at the center” scored 41%, while “the 49-day AAP government came a distant second at 19%” and “the 15-year old Sheila Dixit government” was not even in the race at 6%* (34% of respondents did not think highly of any of the governments but that is consistent with what we term as “regularly anti-establishment” crowd in a democracy).

More worryingly for AAP*, 53% of respondents think that Kejriwal made a mistake by not running a government in Delhi beyond 49 days while only 22% approved of that decision which means a big chunk of AAP voters did not approve of the Kejriwal shenanigans.[]*

On the Modi government at the center, two important issues came out of our survey. The one big disappointment for 26% voters has been the perceived “U-turn” on the black money issue – all of these responses were voluntary in nature with no multiple choice options which makes it more ominous for the BJP government.

*The one big achievement of Modi government, picked up by 29% of the voters of Delhi voluntarily has been “inflation”. Yes, for the first time in almost two decades, the voters in Delhi actually seem to be happy about the way the government has handled the “price rise” issue.*

We consider this a very significant finding. We have often seen in the past that *one of the primary causes of anti-incumbency always tends to be the price rise issue* (which had actually defeated the BJP government in Delhi over onion prices in 1998).

The *sudden and steep fall in oil prices and the consequent sub-5% CPI inflation has really come as a boon *to the Modi government and BJP is reaping a huge benefit from this. In fact, if anything,* BJP is not really making as big a brouhaha about its inflationary track record as it probably should, *with Delhi being an essentially middle class city-state where the price rise issue can make a big difference on the eventual outcome. This is actually a continuing phenomenon for the BJP in the last few months that most political pundits are missing out as they continue to be overwhelmed by the NaMo popularity.

http://vnz09vting1y7vq63zfizb29.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/PETROL.jpg


Now consider this; the population of Delhi that is measured as “affluent” is 60%, i.e. people with a monthly household consumer expenditure above national urban average as per the NSSO. It is this core constituency that spends the most on buying goods and services every month and is consequently most affected by inflation.

The last few months have been a dream run for this so called “affluent” class that has in turn led to BJP’s dream run in the electoral arena. Take the ordinarily most complained about criterion –* retail petrol prices – the decline of which has been so acute that it has actually made a big impact on average monthly budgets of almost every middle class household in Delhi.*

A consistent decline over the last 6 months has turned the clock back by almost 4 years to 2011 which was when retail petrol was sold at 58 rupees in Delhi – such a reversal is unprecedented in the inflationary history of a liberalized India. Similar is the case of diesel which has also fallen some 18% in the last 6 months from 58 to 48 rupees, thereby decreasing the prices of a host of consumer goods because of lower transportation costs.

That Delhi is essentially a middle class state is a given, but what is even more important are the kind of issues that are affecting Delhi. We had deliberately not provided options for respondents to pick in terms of “issues” on which they are likely to exercise their franchise and instead solicited a voluntary response.

The responses that we received were not at all surprising. *31% of Delhi wants to vote on “security for women*”; in raw vote terms, a whopping 1020 respondents in Delhi picked “women’s security” (or one of its variants like “crimes against women”) as the number one issue for Delhi assembly elections, of whom 642 were women and 378 were men.

This is where the survey findings become even more interesting.* When asked, who the voters of Delhi consider as the most competent leader to tackle the women’s security issues, a whopping 51% chose “Kiran Bedi” while only 24% voted for Arvind Kejriwal.*

That huge, *almost 30% gap gives us a great insight on how voters still perceive Kiran Bedi as the “tough cop” who can make a big difference to the ever-rising crime graph of Delhi. What is more, women outnumber men by almost 3:1 in their perception of Kiran Bedi being the chosen one to tackle this issue.*

*http://vnz09vting1y7vq63zfizb29.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/DELHI-issues-2.jpg*

*The second most important problem identified by Delhi voters is the usual suspect of corruption. Here the views are quite different as 47% voters believe Kejriwal is best suited to take on corruption followed by 31% expressing confidence on Ms. Bedi. 18% of the respondents picked civic issues like “sewage, sanitation and water supply” as the primary problem facing Delhi but were deeply fragmented along localized lines in picking up a leader who can solve this problem.*

At many levels,* the decision to field Kiran Bedi as the leader has really paid rich dividends to BJP* which was otherwise facing some competition from the Kejriwal challenge, albeit not as blown out of proportions as some of the media noise had wanted us to believe.

Although this is our first real survey on the ground in Delhi and we do not have any tracker data to compare our findings, there are enough indications to believe that Kejriwal does not really have such a huge traction as was previously being claimed.

One of the major pointers that we received was what can be termed as “voter fatigue”. Contrary to the high pitched media-TRP narrative, the actual ground situation in Delhi is not really as conducive for a stirring electoral battle.

One of the very first questions we asked respondents in our survey was whether they would be voting in the upcoming elections. A solid 9% of the respondents, who had actually voted in at least one of the two elections in the last year seemed to be disinterested in exercising their voting rights this time around.

This is quite an unusually high number, especially so close to the polls, considering the fact that in surveys voters tend to answer in the affirmative almost always when it comes to the question of exercising the democratic franchise.

*AAP’s non-governance of 49 days has probably left a bitter after-taste on the Delhi voters’ palate. Also, interestingly, almost 60% of this section of voters, who were uninterested in elections belonged to what is usually described as the core-AAP vote-bank of Muslims and poorer sections of Delhi*. Yet, we are currently projecting a 60%+ voter turnout in Delhi because the campaign is likely to pick-up in the next fortnight.

This is again where Kiran Bedi seems to have made the difference to the campaign. Conventional political logic in India has always been that the party which starts the campaign first and announces its candidate list at the earliest opportunity receives greater traction due to longer campaign time.

In a small city-state like Delhi with assembly constituencies of as small as 2 kilometer ranges and, more importantly, with an electorate increasingly suffering from political fatigue, Kiran Bedi and BJP’s shorter campaign trail may actually prove to be a blessing in disguise, unlike the incessant AAP campaign.

Therefore, the timing of* Amit Shah’s move to induct the former top-cop was likely a well thought out process as on the one hand it has probably stemmed the internal strife within BJP’s quarrelling Delhi unit because of such little time to react despite the reservations against an outsider sidelining the original motley crowd, while on the other hand it has added a breath of fresh air just when the campaign of Delhi was going stale.*

Although our actual survey began just one day after the induction of Kiran Bedi into BJP, Delhi voters had already started associating her with Modi and Lotus probably because of unprecedented media coverage.In fact, in the last 2 days of our survey, when Ms. Bedi had been anointed as the official CM candidate she received even greater traction as the choice of CM.

*This is why we think she actually has the momentum on her side while Arvind may be stagnating as a political brand. The anointing of Bedi as the CM candidate by BJP also marks a significant shift in the BJP strategy vis-à-vis other state elections conducted in the last 3-odd months which tells us that Amit Shah doesn’t have just one hard and fast template and instead believes in absolute flexibility based on ground realities. * [@jha]

http://vnz09vting1y7vq63zfizb29.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/CM.jpg


Having a *1% actual lead over Kejriwal at such short notice is indeed an achievement for Kiran Bedi in Delhi and a major warning bell for AAP*. If the Bedi momentum continues, one suspects that in the coming days she will end up gobbling up a lion’s share from the “others” and “don’t know” votes which together account for some 17% of the votes as of now.

Thus, as far as the leadership contest is concerned, BJP now has an upper-hand with Bedi challenging and possibly vanquishing Kejriwal, while Narendra Modi, the most popular leader in India today had already provided a solid base to wage the battle from.

In all probability,* Arvind Kejriwal’s inability to develop popular parallel leadership within AAP and instead having a one-man party has outlived its sell-by date. Today, the irony is that a civil-society inspired AAP is facing a severe shortage of leaders beyond Kejriwal because of his autocratic style, while Modi who was supposed to be a dictator has given space to a cop in his party despite her past antagonism towards him!*

This is how carefully constructed media narratives crumble in India every day, but the intelligentsia shamelessly continue to peddle newer sets of lies after unceremoniously burying the older set.

_Tomorrow in Part 2, we shall see how Delhi is likely to vote in the upcoming elections based on our survey_
Swarajya – 5Forty3 Survey: As Delhi Thinks Today | Swarajya

@jha @JanjaWeed @wolfschanzze @Sidak @Soumitra @sancho @IndoCarib @Jason bourne @Marxist @ranjeet @heisenberg @Screambowl @Tridibans @Dem!god @Echo_419 @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt @The_Showstopper

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## heisenberg

arnab goswami claims about bedi running from debate exposed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Screambowl

1) Law and order
2) Traffic problems
3) Power and water supply 

I don't care, if it is BJPian or AAPtards, or Sickulars. These are some problems faced by people in delhi. If they resolve these issues, people will be happy.


----------



## Echo_419

Screambowl said:


> 1) Law and order
> 2) Traffic problems
> 3) Power and water supply
> 
> I don't care, if it is BJPian or AAPtards, or Sickulars. These are some problems faced by people in delhi. If they resolve these issues, people will be happy.



Don't forget Roads & the Dogs


----------



## Screambowl

Echo_419 said:


> Don't forget Roads & the Dogs



i have been bitten 2 times by dogs and went to aiims 7 injections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Darmashkian said:


> * Arvind Kejriwal’s inability to develop popular parallel leadership within AAP and instead having a one-man party has outlived its sell-by date. Today, the irony is that a civil-society inspired AAP is facing a severe shortage of leaders beyond Kejriwal because of his autocratic style, while Modi who was supposed to be a dictator has given space to a cop in his party despite her past antagonism towards him!*


 
This says it all. Eventually even Yogebdra yadav & Sisodia will question Ak's autocratic style. Prashant Bhushan seems miffed with Ak already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Screambowl said:


> i have been bitten 2 times by dogs and went to aiims 7 injections



1 time & this Dog issue must be solved ASAP,no more of this PETA BS


----------



## Screambowl

Echo_419 said:


> 1 time & this Dog issue must be solved ASAP,no more of this PETA BS


this is due to meneka gandhi.. she said Dogs have their rights too.. what BS.


----------



## Indo-guy

Screambowl said:


> i have been bitten 2 times by dogs and went to aiims 7 injections


is dog still ok ?

I hope poor dog is not dead ....stupid dog ! who told him to take such a risk


----------



## Screambowl

Indo-guy said:


> is dog still ok ?
> 
> I hope poor dog is not dead ....stupid dog ! who told him to take such a risk



if dog had died then i would be at risk too mr MD of AIIMS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Screambowl said:


> if dog had died then i would be at risk too mr MD of AIIMS



Why can we simply kill the Dogs


----------



## Indo-guy

heisenberg said:


> arnab goswami claims about bedi running from debate exposed



Kiran bedi is not a saint .

She is running away from debate that is the truth .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Echo_419 said:


> Why can we simply kill the Dogs


there is a forest area near delhi.. just throw them there. NDMC used to do, but Meneka Gandhi stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

Screambowl said:


> if dog had died then i would be at risk too mr MD of AIIMS



I meant I am worried if Dog died of poisoning due to biting you ...


----------



## Star Wars

Screambowl said:


> this is due to meneka gandhi.. she said Dogs have their rights too.. what BS.



Even Dogs have certain freedoms !!


----------



## Screambowl

Star Wars said:


> Even Dogs have certain freedoms !!


not just that, meneka gandhi asked not to give any rabbies vaccine to them, this snatches their right of being lethal and it is natural so let it remain so.



Indo-guy said:


> I meant I am worried if Dog died of poisoning due to biting you ...



yes I am Nagraj

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Screambowl said:


> not just that, meneka gandhi asked not to give any rabbies vaccine to them, this snatches their right of being lethal and it is natural so let it remain so.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am Nagraj



What to say she is a gandhi after all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Screambowl said:


> not just that, meneka gandhi asked not to give any rabbies vaccine to them, this snatches their right of being lethal and it is natural so let it remain so.


----------



## Tridibans

Indian Dogs Corner / All Updates and Discussions


----------



## Screambowl

Tridibans said:


> Indian Dogs Corner / All Updates and Discussions


Bhagwan na kare tumko koi kutta katey.. jab katega tab pata chalega


----------



## Tridibans

Screambowl said:


> Bhagwan na kare tumko koi kutta katey.. jab katega tab pata chalega



Bhai tum to senti ho gaye 

Chalo koi nahi..... mai bhi shuru ho jaata hoon...

Kitney kutte the bhai?


----------



## Indo-guy

Tridibans said:


> Bhai tum to senti ho gaye
> 
> Chalo koi nahi..... mai bhi shuru ho jaata hoon...
> 
> Kitney kutte the bhai?



Do the ...
Ekne doosre ko kata


----------



## Darmashkian

IndoCarib said:


> This says it all. Eventually even Yogebdra yadav & Sisodia will question Ak's autocratic style. Prashant Bhushan seems miffed with Ak already.


Manish is too loyal to kejri to go against him, but Yogender Yadav (As I heard) may be among to first to leave AAP if it loses in Delhi.


----------



## NKVD

Indo-guy said:


> Kiran bedi is not a saint .
> 
> She is running away from debate that is the truth .


No she Not She Every New to the Political System She Said they will have debate in Assembly Its a Tradition of our Structure we are not Like US.AK is Cunning Mind He Played this Move to Create Media Hype Nothing More

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indo-guy

NKVD said:


> No she Not She Every New to the Political System She Said they will have debate in Assembly Its a Tradition of our Structure we are not Like US.AK is Cunning Mind He Played this Move to Create Media Hype Nothing More



so till 2 years back she wanted debate between Sonia Gandhi and Nitin Gadkari ...in US style .

Her views have changed now ?


Truth is that she has no guts to face Kejriwal ...

Till last year she was questioning source of BJP's funding ...and she was saying that She is a apolitical person ..


actually she is an opportunist just like Shazia Ilmi .
since modi had really no answer for kejriwal's anti corruption crusade ...he is using kiran bedi aginst Kejriwal to take shine out of his anti corruption crusade .
Atleast AK has some consistency in his stance ..Kiran bedi is an absolute hypocrite !!!


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> @jha @JanjaWeed @wolfschanzze @ranjeet @itachiii
> KCR threatens to ‘kill’ those who pay bribes - The Times of India
> 
> DY CM Promotes Bribes In Telangana?, Tatikonda Rajaiah, Deputy Chief Minister of Telangana
> LOL The Telangana CM threatens to kill those who take bribes, but his deputy asks what's wrong in asking for them


Did you notice the new Arrack and Toddy shops opened recently, i know people who drank a bottle of toddy and slept for two days they are mixing fertilizers to give a strong kick for toddy.
When people start dying after drinking such stuff who will KCR blame next? on Andhrawalas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558097782482141185


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> Did you notice the new Arrack and Toddy shops opened recently, i know people who drank a bottle of toddy and slept for two days they are mixing fertilizers to give a strong kick for toddy.
> When people start dying after drinking such stuff who will KCR blame next? on Andhrawalas?


Well actually I haven't been in Hyderabad for the last 6 months,,,, I'm a college student & am currently pursuing my B.Tech in Shiv Nadar University(Noida)... SO I don't know what's happening in the city as of now?
So how is KCR governing,, heard that he is giving a lot of attention to Hyd, for the GHMC elections.
By the way, is the Swine Flu situation becoming better or worse, have read reports online that many people have been infected by it.

And coming to your question... I think he will blame Modi & TG-TDP for it. Seriously such belt shops are very dangerous & harmful for the Telugu people in the long run. We already love & vote on liquor , arrack & toddy will make the situation worse.

By the way what future do you see for all the political parties(TRS,TDP,BJP,Lok Satta,Congress) present in TG?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558104647043670019
@The_Showstopper @Guynextdoor2 @Prometheus any comments about this Aam Aadmi


----------



## Fireurimagination

Damn it is getting more interesting by the day

Kiran Bedi will do very good work as Delhi CM: Shanti Bhushan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Shanti Bhushan ne to Maar li khujliwal ki


----------



## IndoCarib

A+ for Kiran Bedi, F for Arvind Kejriwal says Bhushan 

And aaptards were laughing at BJP infighting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Times Now reporting that Sourav Ganguly is in talks with BJP.. It might be Didi vs Dada in Bengal..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Narendra Modi's win a triumph of Indianness: Sonia Gandhi loyalist Janardan Dwivedi - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Narendra Modi's win a triumph of Indianness: Sonia Gandhi loyalist Janardan Dwivedi - The Economic Times



Amazing & amusing.. coming from closest of the close to Gandhi family! Even leaders within congress are contributing towards Congress mukht bharat now!  Janardan Dwivedi will now be sidelined within Congress for speaking the truth!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndBoy

Ashish Khetan of AAP losing it on TimesNow. Death Knell. Bye bye AAP. Both AAP and Congress handing the CM seat to Kiran Bedi on a platter.


----------



## Star Wars

seiko said:


> Times Now reporting that Sourav Ganguly is in talks with BJP.. It might be Didi vs Dada in Bengal..



WTF.....damn



JanjaWeed said:


> Amazing & amusing.. coming from closest of the close to Gandhi family! Even leaders withing congress are contributing towards Congress mukht bharat now!  Janardan Dwivedi will now be sidelined within Congress for speaking the truth!



He already received a gag order from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> WTF.....damn
> 
> 
> 
> He already received a gag order from them.


Inner party democracy & freedom of expression at it's best!


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> Well actually I haven't been in Hyderabad for the last 6 months,,,, I'm a college student & am currently pursuing my B.Tech in Shiv Nadar University(Noida)... SO I don't know what's happening in the city as of now?
> So how is KCR governing,, heard that he is giving a lot of attention to Hyd, for the GHMC elections.
> By the way, is the Swine Flu situation becoming better or worse, have read reports online that many people have been infected by it.
> 
> And coming to your question... I think he will blame Modi & TG-TDP for it. Seriously such belt shops are very dangerous & harmful for the Telugu people in the long run. We already love & vote on liquor , arrack & toddy will make the situation worse.
> 
> By the way what future do you see for all the political parties(TRS,TDP,BJP,Lok Satta,Congress) present in TG?


Swine flu cases will get worse and the government will try to play down the situation and report low number of cases to avoid panic in public.
This is part of Iceberg Phenomenon in Community medicine and PSM.

He can't blame Modi or TG-TDP for belt shops because he was the one who gave license to operate toddy shops due to Goud caste voter base.
TG people are fed up with Toddy shops no one wants such shops near their locality as its a nuisance.
I don't know where this Tughlaq CM will take TG to.

In future, TRS will be weakened, TDP might become stronger due to a good leader Revanth Reddy of TDP.He is aggressive and protests as Leader of opposition.
Congress is finished in TG, they might get few seats but all their best leaders are gone or getting retired.
BJP,they have a very good chance to capitalize in new state, but Kishan Reddy is a bit soft, he doesn't protest against KCR and hence not seen much on TV, but in his constituency he is unbeatable.
Recently Amit Shah, came to Hyderabad and chided the BJP to be aggressive as there were complaints from BJP well wishers that the party is going soft and not opposing KCR.Expect some aggression from them soon.

In all of these i believe Lok Satta is the only honest party in the whole state, but they are yet to take off, in a new state they have a very good chance if they try really this time.


----------



## s_madaans

ab ye kaisi nautanki hai bhai


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Height of VIP culture in Punjab. A policeman guarding a special toilet created for CM during his visit to a village in state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

AAPtards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Video shows AAP leader 'planning liquor distribution' - The Hindu

*This was to ensure maximum participation during a recent rally of party leader Arvind Kejriwal. *

*In a video uploaded on YouTube, former Aam Aadmi Party MLA Madan Lal is seen telling party volunteers to distribute liquor to people to ensure their participation during a recent rally of party leader Arvind Kejriwal.
This is the same rally where a heavy turnout forced Mr. Kejriwal to reschedule his decision to file his nomination papers.  * Responding to a volunteer who informs him that some volunteers may have to be served food and liquor, Mr. Madan Lal says that party has to ensure maximum attendance for the January 20 rally.

@Guynextdoor2 , @The_Showstopper


----------



## heisenberg

pic of the day


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> Video shows AAP leader 'planning liquor distribution' - The Hindu
> 
> *This was to ensure maximum participation during a recent rally of party leader Arvind Kejriwal. *
> 
> *In a video uploaded on YouTube, former Aam Aadmi Party MLA Madan Lal is seen telling party volunteers to distribute liquor to people to ensure their participation during a recent rally of party leader Arvind Kejriwal.
> This is the same rally where a heavy turnout forced Mr. Kejriwal to reschedule his decision to file his nomination papers.  * Responding to a volunteer who informs him that some volunteers may have to be served food and liquor, Mr. Madan Lal says that party has to ensure maximum attendance for the January 20 rally.
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 , @The_Showstopper



If what you posted is true, then it is obviously wrong and action needs to be taken against this guy. Food is OK but alcohol is a strict no-no. Anyways this incident isn't even a fraction of what is done to bring in crowds for Modi rallies....

Please do take a look at this news....
AAP fund flow up after Bedi joins BJP - The Hindu


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> If what you posted is true, then it is obviously wrong and action needs to be taken against this guy. Food is OK but alcohol is a strict no-no. Anyways this incident isn't even a *fraction of what is done to how bring in crowds for Modi rallies*....


 
If BJP was distributing liqor or money to lure people to rallies, AAP would have made it huge issue. Modi is a crowd puller. He doesnt need to do anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Height of VIP culture in Punjab. A policeman guarding a special toilet created for CM during his visit to a village in state.
> 
> View attachment 186021



Zyada hogaya yeh toh



ExtraOdinary said:


> View attachment 186024
> 
> 
> AAPtards



Idiots of the highest orders & I don't want my city to go to these people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> If BJP was distributing liqor or money to lure people to rallies, AAP would have made it huge issue. Modi is a crowd puller. He doesnt need to do anything


 OK This is for you....

Villagers paid to attend Narendra Modi rally go for Mumbai darshan - News



IndoCarib said:


> If BJP was distributing liqor or money to lure people to rallies, AAP would have made it huge issue. Modi is a crowd puller. He doesnt need to do anything


 OK This is for you....

Villagers paid to attend Narendra Modi rally go for Mumbai darshan - News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> OK This is for you....
> 
> Villagers paid to attend Narendra Modi rally go for Mumbai darshan - News


 
Nice try. In 2013 Modi was just a CM.


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> Nice try. In 2013 Modi was just a CM.



Oh dear...! Your desperation is so visible, This is the news article when your Feku was aiming the PM post during the so called Modi wave. Anyways Is it OK if Modi as a CM can pay money to attract crowds? So much for a Crowd puller....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Karti Chidambaram again in firing line for criticising Congress, praising Modi - The Times of India


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Hahaha.. U-Turn within 20 seconds.. hilarious..

From "I've also read and researched about RSS" to "I am not an expert on RSS".. all this to dodge a simple question..*


----------



## Moksha

This is not jagdish mukhi it's cong candidate who said. NDTV India made a deliberate mischief over here. Now in the days of twitter main stream media is exposed and literally naked before twitter crowd. They can no longer set narrative like they use to do and if modi increases internet penetration it will be doomsday for most of our biased left pseudo secular media because youngsters are more inclined in truth rather than false propoganda by jholachaps.



The_Showstopper said:


> *Hahaha.. U-Turn within 20 seconds.. hilarious..
> 
> From "I've also read and researched about RSS" to "I am not an expert on RSS".. all this to dodge a simple question..*


----------



## Fireurimagination

So much for moral high-ground 

Prashant Bhushan submits list of 12 AAP candidates with dubious reputation


----------



## drnash

Juggernautjatt said:


> Height of VIP culture in Punjab. A policeman guarding a special toilet created for CM during his visit to a village in state.
> 
> View attachment 186021



What's your problem with this? What if someone plants an explosive device in/on the toilet if there was no security? What if this picture was taken when the CM was actually using the toilet? You aaptards are in a fault finding mode to the extent of shutting down your common sense.


----------



## Lord ZeN

*With BJP North East cell members.Told them there shall b a regular exchange prog betw students of Delhi & NE *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord ZeN




----------



## Soumitra

"Aam Aadmi" looking for a "VIP" invite.

I want to attend the Republic Day celebrations,don't know why I wasn't invited: Arvind Kejriwal - The Times of India

If he wants he can buy a normal ticket like thousands of Delhi Wallahs. The cost starts from just Rs. 10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> "Aam Aadmi" looking for a "VIP" invite.
> 
> I want to attend the Republic Day celebrations,don't know why I wasn't invited: Arvind Kejriwal - The Times of India
> 
> If he wants he can buy a normal ticket like thousands of Delhi Wallahs. The cost starts from just Rs. 10




Abe tu kya isse idea de raha he ye 10 ki tickit leke crore ka tamasha karega ; )


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> "Aam Aadmi" looking for a "VIP" invite.
> 
> I want to attend the Republic Day celebrations,don't know why I wasn't invited: Arvind Kejriwal - The Times of India
> 
> If he wants he can buy a normal ticket like thousands of Delhi Wallahs. The cost starts from just Rs. 10



What ? 'Aam Admi' wants invitation ? Last year wasnt the same Kejriwal threatening dharna against republic day parade ?

January 21, 2014
Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal threatens to disrupt Republic Day parade | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> "Aam Aadmi" looking for a "VIP" invite.
> 
> I want to attend the Republic Day celebrations,don't know why I wasn't invited: Arvind Kejriwal - The Times of India
> 
> If he wants he can buy a normal ticket like thousands of Delhi Wallahs. The cost starts from just Rs. 10



Another U-turn from Mr. U-Turn! What a moron.. he wanted to disrupt R/day celebration last year,. & now he wants a invitation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

So what is the situation in Delhi how many seats do you think BJP/APP gonna win? Please try to reply from a neutral perspective.


----------



## JanjaWeed

CPI(M) holds nationwide protest against President Obama visit | Zee News

look at these jokers now! on one hand they write to Obama requesting him not to invite Modi to US... & now they are demonstrating against Obama's visit! what a bunch of hypocrites!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

LaBong said:


> So what is the situation in Delhi how many seats do you think BJP/APP gonna win? Please try to reply from a neutral perspective.



As a delhi wala i am hopeful that with Kiren Bedi BJP can form a govt on their own

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP leads in poll code violations - The Hindu

Over 120 FIRs have been registered against political parties for violating the model code of conduct that is in place ahead of the Delhi polls. Out of which, 55 are against the Aam Aadmi Party, 24 against the BJP and 26 against the Congress.


----------



## Prometheus

all those who were saying that Capt Arminder is joining BJP.....................a little news to bring BJP Blind fans back to ground

Capt lines up Congress MLAs for drug rally, hits out at BJP


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> CPI(M) holds nationwide protest against President Obama visit | Zee News
> 
> look at these jokers now! on one hand they write to Obama requesting him not to invite Modi to US... & now they are demonstrating against Obama's visit! what a bunch of hypocrites!



Communist at it again


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Communists are just being Communist. 



IndoCarib said:


> AAP leads in poll code violations - The Hindu
> 
> Over 120 FIRs have been registered against political parties for violating the model code of conduct that is in place ahead of the Delhi polls. Out of which, 55 are against the Aam Aadmi Party, 24 against the BJP and 26 against the Congress.


Still BJP is third.  Even irrelevant Congress is ahead.  
In any case, I am sure The Hindu posted this news as a positive achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

​
​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sancho

Would be interested in your point of views on the nuclear deal clearance, especially if it's a disappointment for the BJP as a party, by the fact that they initially opposed it and the liability deal, or if the overall gain for India is more important than party politics?


----------



## Soumitra

sancho said:


> Would be interested in your point of views on the nuclear deal clearance, especially if it's a disappointment for the BJP as a party, by the fact that they initially opposed it and the liability deal, or if the overall gain for India is more important than party politics?


BJP had pushed for a liabilities law. this law is there in the current nuclear deal. Also the US has decided to waive off the perpectual inspection clause.The contours of this deal were determined by Indo US contact group and finalized by Modi and Obama during their one to one meeting.

So I am surprised you are asking why BJP will be disappointed. They were the ones who forced the congress to pass the nuclear liabilities law. Initially the US govt and companies were opposing this provision. Now they have agreed. By all indications it is a win for the BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Soumitra said:


> BJP had pushed for a liabilities law. this law is there in the current nuclear deal. Also the US has decided to waive off the perpectual inspection clause.The contours of this deal were determined by Indo US contact group and finalized by Modi and Obama during their one to one meeting.
> 
> So I am surprised you are asking why BJP will be disappointed. They were the ones who forced the congress to pass the nuclear liabilities law. Initially the US govt and companies were opposing this provision. Now they have agreed. By all indications it is a win for the BJP



The BJP was being an a$$ when it pushed for the liability provision, it was a lunatic provision done only for petty political reasons to deny the Manmohan Singh government a policy victory. About the worst possible behaviour by an political party, one of the most shameful acts by the BJP in opposition. The BJP has no interest in any liability law, that law as exists makes even Indian companies like L&T wary of working on any nuclear reactor, let alone any foreign company. All that the BJP is now doing is an _"undoing" _of their own act of cussedness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Bang Galore said:


> The BJP was being an a$$ when it pushed for the liability provision, it was a lunatic provision done only for petty political reasons to deny the Manmohan Singh government a policy victory. About the worst possible behaviour by an political party, one of the most shameful acts by the BJP in opposition. The BJP has no interest in any liability law, that law as exists makes even Indian companies like L&T wary of working on any nuclear reactor, let alone any foreign company. All that the BJP is now doing is an _"undoing" _of their own act of cussedness.


There is no undoing of the provision. The provision is still there. What has changed is the insurance pool concept.

Nuclear energy is not 100% safe. I am NOT against nuclear energy. Infact I am a very big supporter for it. But at the same time we have to insure against another Bhopal. For that the liabilities law was introduced. 

I am glad that BJP pushed for it at that time and retained it now. 

The Congress never had the brains, or the political capital to push through a mechanism which will be acceptable to all and be a win win situation. Don't blame BJP for that


----------



## Bang Galore

Soumitra said:


> There is no undoing of the provision. The provision is still there. What has changed is the insurance pool concept.
> 
> Nuclear energy is not 100% safe. I am NOT against nuclear energy. Infact I am a very big supporter for it. But at the same time we have to insure against another Bhopal. For that the liabilities law was introduced.
> 
> I am glad that BJP pushed for it at that time and retained it now.
> 
> The Congress never had the brains, or the political capital to push through a mechanism which will be acceptable to all and be a win win situation. Don't blame BJP for that



That's not really true, it's still undoing by other means. The insurance pool concept where GoI also puts in funds is pretty much a way to limit liability of any foreign seller. Essentially the people of India are now forced to subsidise nuclear energy leading to a lot of questions then on viability vis-a-vis other forms of energy.

The BJP act was stupidity of monumental proportions, they wanted to do a nuclear deal and not allow credit for any deal to go to MMS. There is no reasonable person barring those who are anti-nuclear in the first place who thinks that provision is anything but stupid. Nobody in the BJP did that as a matter of principle, it was petty politics of the lowest level at play putting politics above national interests. Check what Putin told GoI on this law, the ambassador made a direct reference to it as being the reason for a humongous rise in cost of any fresh Russian plants.

I blame the BJP because it deserved the blame. I blame it in the context of the circus that we now have to do & the extra amount of tax payers money that will now be wasted. I'm party neutral on matters of national security, I don't believe that any party has come down from the heavens or are the sole repository of wisdom. Modi gets a pass because he was not part of the BJP cabal in parliament who went along with this mad behaviour but the BJP as a party certainly deserves blame. Being blinkered on these matters is not helpful.



> Nuclear energy is not 100% safe. I am NOT against nuclear energy. Infact I am a very big supporter for it. But at the same time we have to insure against another Bhopal. For that the liabilities law was introduced.



Nothing is 100% safe, Bhopal was not a nuclear plant & there are dozens of such plants spread all over. Don't confuse the liabilities law with a law providing for just liability. This was a law that was open ended creating a situation where a seller would be liable in perpetuity for any part he sells & that liability would be uncapped meaning no insurance company would provide him any insurance if he did business under that law. Suicidal provision that.


----------



## cloud_9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559580506958745602

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

And the controversy begins......
Vice president found not saluting while rest did (except Obama).
VP it seems could not salute for 52 seconds while the national anthem was playing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Abingdonboy said:


>


Translation please. I can just gather Modi walked 400 meter. What was the context?


----------



## Abingdonboy

levina said:


> And the controversy begins......
> Vice president found not saluting while rest did (except Obama).
> VP it seems could not salute for 52 seconds while the national anthem was playing.
> 
> View attachment 186744


BS controversy, Modi didn't salute (didn't see about anyone else) when the anthem was played at the end of the event. I found it odd he and the DM did in the first place to be honest, I don't think I've seen a PM or cabinet minister (none of the other cabinet ministers did btw) do such a thing during the anthem. The President is the commander of the armed forces so he has to and he is th one who takes the salute, but I don't think there is any reason for the governmental officials to salute.






Anthem playing at the end:

3:02:33

Republic Day Parade - 26th January 2015 - LIVE - YouTube



Soumitra said:


> Translation please. I can just gather Modi walked 400 meter. What was the context?


No idea what they are saying but from what I understand Modi broke with protocol and instead of immediately getting in his car at the end of the R-day parade he went to greet the crowds and walk along the Rajpath for a few hundred metres to wave to the public. Not something PMs usually do. Then they showed when he did a similar thing back in August for Independence day where he broke away from his security to go into the groups of children who took part in the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

In Mangolpuri, voters ask Rakhi Birla: Why should we trust you again? | The Indian Express

Arvind Kejriwal may be rubbishing accusations of being a “deserter” with an intensive campaign to showcase the AAP government’s achievements in its 49-day rule. *But the party’s candidate from Mangolpuri, Rakhi Birla, who won last time by a huge margin, is facing the toughest voter question: “Why should we trust you again?”*

- See more at: In Mangolpuri, voters ask Rakhi Birla: Why should we trust you again? | The Indian Express


----------



## Jason bourne

Watch modi live in ceo summit


----------



## MST

Abingdonboy said:


> BS controversy, Modi didn't salute (didn't see about anyone else) when the anthem was played at the end of the event. I found it odd he and the DM did in the first place to be honest, I don't think I've seen a PM or cabinet minister (none of the other cabinet ministers did btw) do such a thing during the anthem. The President is the commander of the armed forces so he has to and he is th one who takes the salute, but I don't think there is any reason for the governmental officials to salute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthem playing at the end:
> 
> 3:02:33
> 
> Republic Day Parade - 26th January 2015 - LIVE - YouTube
> 
> 
> No idea what they are saying but from what I understand Modi broke with protocol and instead of immediately getting in his car at the end of the R-day parade he went to greet the crowds and walk along the Rajpath for a few hundred metres to wave to the public. Not something PMs usually do. Then they showed when he did a similar thing back in August for Independence day where he broke away from his security to go into the groups of children who took part in the event.



Salute is not for the National Anthem but for the National Flag.

So when flag was unfurled everyone was saluting it. Also National Anthem was being played at the same time. The image that you have is at he end of the ceremony when there is no flag hoisting. Only Anthem is being played so no need to salute.

And now to the important part. I think a lot of people are too much vella time on twitter to keep noticing such things. This is totally unnecessary controversy. The VP has saluted the flag in the past. Maybe this time he just forgot. He is getting old.

This link should close this discussion
Did Vice President Hamid Ansari really insult the Indian flag on Republic Day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Soumitra said:


> BJP had pushed for a liabilities law...They were the ones who forced the congress to pass the nuclear liabilities law



To stop the deal as such from happening, therefor to stop the UPA agenda, which they now continued and finished. No doubt that it's a success for India and even for the BJP to negotiated it, but my point was, that they were against the whole deal in general when they was in opposition and now in power could had stopped it, instead of finishing what the UPA had started. Isn't that a U-Turn from their own policies again and doesn't it once again shows, that it hardly matters what BJP or Congress say when in opposition, since they are much closer to each other when they are in power and follow similar policies? Two sides of the same medal?



Bang Galore said:


> The BJP has no interest in any liability law, that law as exists makes even Indian companies like L&T wary of working on any nuclear reactor, let alone any foreign company. All that the BJP is now doing is an _"undoing" _of their own act of cussedness.



Feels strange to see us having the same opinion for once.  But what's your opinion then, who is the winner in this case now? India till we finally reached to a deal (the outcome of it, seems to be questionable though), BJP for pushing it through or even Congress for getting what they wanted since years?


----------



## Bang Galore

sancho said:


> Feels strange to see us having the same opinion for once.



I'm pretty much dead centre, that means you & I have a 50% chance of being on the same page. 



> But what's your opinion then, who is the winner in this case now? India till we finally reached to a deal (the outcome of it, seems to be questionable though), BJP for pushing it through or even Congress for getting what they wanted since years?



Still a bloody mess. All this circus because the BJP was utterly cussed about passing this lunatic provision.The mess is still not fully sorted out. I would hope that India is the winner, though Modi will take quite a bit of the credit. The BJP will likely just look sheepish, Congress is not smart enough to take credit and is likely to want to be as cussed as the BJP was in opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Bang Galore said:


> *I'm pretty much dead centre*, that means you & I have a 50% chance of being on the same page.



Strangely I would say the same about me and still we didn't find the 50% at the same time. 



Bang Galore said:


> Still a bloody mess. All this circus because the BJP was utterly cussed about passing this lunatic provision.The mess is still not fully sorted out. I would hope that India is the winner, though Modi will take quite a bit of the credit. The BJP will likely just look sheepish, Congress is not smart enough to take credit and is likely to want to be as cussed as the BJP was in opposition.



Modi surely must be given credit, because the deal "looks" pretty much in our favour since the US demands were rejected. But then again, we don't know the details yet and there surely must be some give aways that the US will get and I'm eagerly waiting to see what that is, to get a better idea of how good the deal at the end is.
Interesting view on the BJP, but I agree on the Congress, what they show as a political party since the election couldn't be worse.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Great speech by Obama in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Kiran Bedi photo in AAP poster: Notice sent to Kejriwal  - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 187205
> 
> 
> Kiran Bedi photo in AAP poster: Notice sent to Kejriwal - The Hindu



There was a debate on Kiran bedi in times now.... Saw the last part, and there was a compilation of some of her statements...... It was funny....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

AK has lost his mind. Thatis all I can say.


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> There was a debate on Kiran bedi in times now.... Saw the last part, and there was a compilation of some of her statements...... It was funny....


She is naive will take some more time to mature. Although I agree with the funny part.



IndoCarib said:


> AK has lost his mind. Thatis all I can say.


EC has warned him and Bedi already sent him a notice on that poster.


----------



## nair

ranjeet said:


> She is naive will take some more time to mature. Although I agree with the funny part.
> .



The question is where is the time to mature?


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> The question is where is the time to mature?


Well BJP don't have famous face either. BJP delhi unit is really messed up.


----------



## nair

ranjeet said:


> Well BJP don't have famous face either. BJP delhi unit is really messed up.



One need to appreciate the ability of kejriwal to remain in limelight and be in headlines........He gets more time in media than he deserve


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> One need to appreciate the ability of kejriwal to remain in limelight and be in headlines........He gets more time in media than he deserve


He is smart and shrewd one has to give him that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> She is naive will take some more time to mature. Although I agree with the funny part.
> 
> 
> EC has warned him and Bedi already sent him a notice on that poster.



Agreed with the funny part

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

From Faking News. 
In Pictures: How Obama’s India trip would have looked like had Kejriwal been PM | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Kiran bedi is turning out to be Rahul Gandhi of BJP

wonder why her husband is upset with her 



IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 187205
> 
> 
> Kiran Bedi photo in AAP poster: Notice sent to Kejriwal - The Hindu




hey ..............but BJP fans says that Auto drivers are against AAP ...........how come they are still carrying AAP posters???

I visited Delhi about 15 days ago...............saw many Auto with AAP posters.

here goes propaganda of BJP ..................thrown out by BJP himself


----------



## Android

Apart from delhi which other state assemblies are going to poll this year


----------



## The_Showstopper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559916236071792640


----------



## Prometheus

oye @ranjeet wth is this???

After Arnab Goswami , looks like ABP news is also changing sides.................did BJP stop payments ???








The_Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559916236071792640




adani uncle.................who else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> oye @ranjeet wth is this???
> 
> After Arnab Goswami , looks like ABP news is also changing sides.................did BJP stop payments ???
> 
> View attachment 187263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adani uncle.................who else


Hafta dus din bache hai .. pata lag jayega yaar.. Anway Canada pahuch gaya ki prog baad ka hai?


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Hafta dus din bache hai .. pata lag jayega yaar.. Anway Canada pahuch gaya ki prog baad ka hai?




I am in India now................Canada was freaking frozen............will go in summer again.

I must tell u mate............There are lots of Punjabi channels in canada as well as radio stations................and all were doing propaganda for AAP

wonder why there is so much for AAP in NRIs

Channels were continously telling about Kiran Bedi running from Arnab interview...............they were also telecsting interview of Husband of Kiran bedi.................where he was prasing AAP


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> I am in India now................Canada was freaking frozen............will go in summer again.
> 
> I must tell u mate............There are lots of Punjabi channels in canada as well as radio stations................and all were doing propaganda for AAP
> 
> wonder why there is so much for AAP in NRIs
> 
> Channels were continously telling about Kiran Bedi running from Arnab interview...............they were also telecsting interview of Husband of Kiran bedi.................where he was prasing AAP


propaganda is sort of negative word, lobbying would be nice to say don't you think 

Well Delhi fight is a close one lets see who takes the cake here. which ever party wins will be trolling the other real bad.


----------



## The_Showstopper

nair said:


> There was a debate on Kiran bedi in times now.... Saw the last part, and there was a compilation of some of her statements...... It was funny....



Then you must have also noticed Sambit Patra, he was giving a tough time to Arnab himself



nair said:


> There was a debate on Kiran bedi in times now.... Saw the last part, and there was a compilation of some of her statements...... It was funny....



Then you must have also noticed Sambit Patra, he was giving a tough time to Arnab himself


----------



## The_Showstopper

LOL BJP's master stroke seems to have failed.... Modi is forced to conduct rallies for BJP.

Delhi elections: PM Narendra Modi to address 4-5 rallies : Delhi, News - India Today


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> propaganda is sort of negative word, lobbying would be nice to say don't you think
> 
> Well Delhi fight is a close one lets see who takes the cake here. which ever party wins will be trolling the other real bad.



lol................who so ever is handling Feku's FB account ....went a little too far


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> lol................who so ever is handling Feku's FB account ....went a little too far
> 
> View attachment 187277


come on man, these are fake accounts.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> come on man, these are fake accounts.




swami fake yes................but i checked that Modi account..............it was showing as verified ...lol

checked again.................that is page of Narinder modi (verified one)

or maybe some internet dude messed with the codes........and fake page is showing as original one


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> swami fake yes................but i checked that Modi account..............it was showing as verified ...lol
> 
> checked again.................that is page of Narinder modi (verified one)
> 
> or maybe some internet dude messed with the codes........and fake page is showing as original one


Someone with loads of free time on internet messing around. 
How people were tricked into believing that Official Facebook page of Modi commented on a parody account - SaddaHaq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Someone with loads of free time on internet messing around.
> How people were tricked into believing that Official Facebook page of Modi commented on a parody account - SaddaHaq




wow....................vehli janta

btw .........what was Kiran Bedi thinking ??? agreed to give interview to Ravish??? that dude literally demolished her.........and she didnt even knew.

Kiran Bedi = rahul gandhi of BJP


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> wow....................vehli janta


some troll messing around.



Prometheus said:


> wow....................vehli janta
> 
> btw .........what was Kiran Bedi thinking ??? agreed to give interview to Ravish??? that dude literally demolished her.........and she didnt even knew.
> 
> Kiran Bedi = rahul gandhi of BJP


Didn't saw her interview, and she should change her script writer ASAP. Moreover she should have followed Modi's campaign leading to LS elections. NO interviews to the press. Non stop rallies and road shows. Media no longer influence voter's mind.


----------



## Soumitra

Obama returned Modi's favour. He had said May the Force be with You and Obama said Senorita, bade bade shehron main choti choti baatain


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> Obama returned Modi's favour. He had said May the Force be with You and Obama said Senorita, bade bade shehron main choti choti baatain




and then Mr. Modi distributed 15 lac ruppes to every Indian citizen as promised within 150 days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


>




Sting dikhane vali chnl news nation ne programme cncl kardiya aaj 8 baje dikhane vale the ?


----------



## Darmashkian

Part 2: As Delhi Votes Today

*An analysis on how Delhiites will vote in the upcoming elections.*

Abrupt political experiments that erupt out of nowhere are not new in India, although the media would want us to believe so.* Electoral history has taught us that such neo-political experiments always begin with a sudden big bang that induces a temporary belief that politics has changed forever, but then end up fizzing out in a long whimper.* There have been at least two major national experiments and three state-level experiments that fall into this category.

On 14th October 1985, in Golaghat, many agitating student’s unions merged to form the Assom Gana Parishad (AGP) which decided to contest the then upcoming assembly elections. Within 2 months, on 16th December 1985, the party won a thumping mandate with 60% vote-share in the state assembly elections.

In fact, there wasn’t enough time for the Election Commission to recognize AGP as a regional party, so all its candidates contested as Independents and still managed to win. Just 2 years before that, in January 1983_,__ in the southern state of Andhra Pradesh, a Telugu Movie Superstar Nandamuri Taraka Rama Rao, popularly known as NTR, emerged victorious in the Andhra Pradesh assembly elections by winning a historic 199 seats out of 294._
[JAI NTR, JAI TDP-Darmashkian]

His party TDP was formed just months before the elections and once again the EC did not have enough time or data to recognize the party so all candidates had contested as Independents and yet won.

*What happened to both these parties in subsequent elections, tells us how politics in India operates*. The AGP experiment fizzled out in 5 years and lost the 1991 elections badly, whereas the TDP experiment lasted slightly longer for about 6 years until 1989.  
_*[I strongly disagree with the part relating to TDP. The TDP has come to power many times in AP despite losing power+defections+dirty tricks by the Congress, it's the ruling party in AP right now]*_

T*here were also two national experiments of similar nature. The first one was the JP experiment of 1977 which lasted for just over 2 years until July-August 1979 and the second one was the V.P. Singh experiment which lasted for about a year.*

http://vnz09vting1y7vq63zfizb29.wpe...uploads/2015/01/Neo_political_experiments.jpg


*The latest entrant in this list is the AAP experiment which began in Nov-Dec 2013 and is trying hard to stay relevant just a year later. As we have seen, historically, the voter in India doesn’t believe in giving a second chance to such neo-political experiments (although TDP and AGP did return back later, they were both normal political parties by then).*

To be sure, AAP had fizzled out just 4 months later in April because of its own foolishness of giving up after a 49-day run as the government in Delhi with nothing to show to the voter in terms of tangible achievements. Yet, today, it is once again being propped up as the sole answer to Modi’s leadership by the media-intellectual class. Let us try and see how much of that is actually true.

The December 2013 Delhi elections will be recorded as an election with never-before seen levels of freshness. One of the underlying themes that was widely propagated after the elections was the presence of so many rookie professionals within the AAP ranks, while the other political parties – mainly Congress and BJP – had used the same old political formulae.

Even BJP’s internal assessment was that *at least 4-5 close defeats of the party had come about due to wrong ticket distribution choices of pitting old outdated war horses in the fray. The impact of this “freshness” quotient on all political parties was so deep that none of them came forward to form a government after the elections lest they anger this “fresh new India” which was supposed to be loath to all other forms of time-tested politicking!*

Freshness can only go thus far in the Indian milieu. Even the “new India” that was supposed to hate all politicking, needs every day governance. Thus, a year later, after the fervor of the neo-revolutionaries of Delhi assembly, the Somnath Bharatis and the Rakhi Birlas has already gone cold, Delhi seems to have become that much wiser in her choices.

We asked Delhi-ites what matters more to them when it comes to their vote-preference,* “local candidate” or “party/leadership” *and not so surprisingly* 18% chose the former and 31% chose the latter, while 25% chose the please it all option of “both matter equally”*. Therefore, essentially, the Delhi battle is likely to be one dictated by leadership styles rather than any deep localized undercurrent.

It is in this backdrop that the overall vote-share percentage becomes even more crucial. Indian electoral college can be essentially divided into two groups – bipolar contests and multipolar contests. First, let us consider the latter.

*One overriding feature of Indian elections in recent times has been the crucial 35th percentile. Whenever political parties achieve this 33 to 35% range, in multi-cornered fights, they tend to achieve clear majorities.* For instance, let us consider some very recent examples.

In *Jharkhand, BJP+ secured 35.5% and in Haryana the party got 33.3%* and in both the states BJP has a clear mandate, whereas in* Maharashtra BJP+ was stemmed at 31%* and consequently just fell short of a clear majority. Similarly, in the* Telangana assembly election of 2014* (another multi-cornered contest), *TRS received a vote-share of 34.3% *and a clear mandate.

*Obviously, this 35th percentile phenomenon doesn’t hold true in bipolar contests*. Two very recent examples of such bipolar contests can be found in *Andhra Pradesh and Madhya Pradesh. *Congress secured 37% vote-share in MP and yet came a distant second because BJP had a much higher 46% vote-share. Even more curiously, in AP, Jagan’s YSRC secured a whopping 44.6% of the popular vote and yet lost with a big difference in the number of seats to the TDP-BJP combine that had polled 47.1% votes.

How does one reconcile Delhi with this vote-share mathematical construct of Indian electoral politics?* Delhi is an anomaly to this 35th percentile logic. For instance, last time in 2013, BJP+ had secured 34.3% vote-share and yet fell short of a clear majority despite a multi-cornered contest*. There are two ways in which we can try and understand this anomaly of Delhi – first is the statistical way and the second is the more practical method.

*The 35th percentile rule fails in very large geographies, simply because the sheer breadth of geography and the number of seats make it redundant, therefore there are two crucial anomaly electoral colleges to the 35thpercentile rule – the first is obviously India on the whole in terms of parliamentary elections where BJP could win a clear mandate by securing just above 31% votes, while the second anomaly is what we term as a “country within a country”, Uttar Pradesh, where again parties win mandates with under 30% vote-shares.*

Delhi is the statistical counter to this very large-geographies theory by virtue of being a glorified municipality of a state which makes it a counter-anomaly of needing more than 35% vote-share. Of course, there is a simpler practical explanation too.

Although a multi-cornered contest at the outset, Delhi has essentially been a bipolar state in reality so the 35th percentile doesn’t hold true – as was witnessed in the LS polls of 2014 when it was a direct contest between BJP and AAP (or in the past when BJP v/s Congress battle ensued).

*This is why Congress’s performance in the present elections of Delhi becomes crucial. If Congress repeats its LS poll performance of being much below the 20% mark, then either of the main contestants will need to cross the 35th percentile in a big way and move towards the 45th percentile range for a bipolar majority.*

Apart from its inability to win,* Congress is also in a crucial transformative electoral phase as the party is now leveraging its micro-electoral presence. Yes, today Congress is essentially a national party by nomenclature but a micro-sub-regional party structurally.*

This is why p*ollsters are unable to capture Congress party’s performance metrics with accuracy. For instance, the party gets much lower overall vote-share and yet manages to win disproportionate number of seats* unlike what happened in the summer LS elections where Congress received a whopping figure of *10 Cr votes but only 44 seats.*

The one general truth about* Congress party* is that i*t has a thinly spread vote-share which results in far fewer seats as compared to its votes, but now after the party has lost its base in a big way, the reverse is slowly becoming true.* As we saw in Maharashtra or J&K, Congress party is winning seats because of its sub-regional presence despite receiving low overall vote-shares.

Thus, the one worry for pollsters in Delhi is that the Congress party may deceive with its lower overall vote-share but better sub-regional performance. Probably what we are observing in Delhi is the exact reverse of what we saw in 2013 – this is now possibly a multipolar contest in the disguise of a bipolar contest.

http://vnz09vting1y7vq63zfizb29.wpe...nt/uploads/2015/01/Vote-Share_Projections.jpg

The year-long instability has taken its toll on average Delhi voters, who are probably now looking for a stable government. The biggest reason given by *43% of those, who are voting for BJP is not Modi or Bedi, mind you, it is a “stable government”*; this is in contrast to the biggest reason among *those supporting AAP, which at 37% is “Arvind Kejriwal”.*

One gets a sense that the average voter in Delhi is intelligent enough to know that AAP is unlikely to provide a stable government. Thus, as it usually happens closer to polling date, more and more voters may tend to lean towards a stable government since India in the 21st century essentially votes for majority governments.

To understand this 9% gap between BJP and AAP and the next step of the 12% gap between AAP and Congress (as per our projections),* we must try and classify Delhi in two ways. The first classification is the class division, while the second is the ethnicity division. In that sense, Delhi is a rare state where electoral analysis is not just a caste-vote matrix but a slightly more complicated phenomenon. Caste does still play a role, but it is more intermingled with ethnicity than in any other state.*

Class division of population in India is a nightmarish exercise as the criteria vary vastly as per different definitions. In order to keep it simple, we have classified our target respondents into two simple categories –* those with a family income below 80k per annum as poor and those with family incomes above 80k as “affluent”. In our survey, roughly 55% of the respondents belonged to the affluent category and 45% to the poor category.*

The *difference between BJP and AAP is a yawning 19% among the middle classes,* whereas both parties are almost on *equal footing among the poorer sections of Delhi voters. Congress, which is still shunned by middle classes, shares its vote-base with AAP which is hurting Kejriwal’s party* more than what most political pundits have admitted.

http://vnz09vting1y7vq63zfizb29.wpe...wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Class_Division.jpg


Yet, this classification on its own doesn’t tell the full story as it encompasses a wide range of subgroups into just two categories. In order to understand how Delhi is actually voting, we must divide this city into her various ethnic vagaries.

Again, there are no hard and fast rules for dividing Delhi, so we (at 5Forty3 datalabs) have our own way of classifying Delhi socio-geographically. On a broader level, the eastern districts of Delhi comprising mainly of North-East Delhi and East Delhi can be termed as what we call as “Chhat Puja” territory, while the western part comprising mainly of North-West Delhi, West Delhi and some parts of South Delhi is termed as “Punjabi” territory (which is now more of a Haryanvi-Punjabi territory to be precise).

The central part of Delhi, comprising mainly Chandni Chowk, New Delhi and some parts of South Delhi areas, is essentially the “urban” territory. Of course, there are many overlaps and intermingling in this broad classification, but it more or less holds true demographically.

Ethnically, Delhi is comprised of seven major sub-groups –* Poorvanchalis, Punjabis, Paharis, Dalits, Muslims, Baniyas and others. While Poorvanchalis dominate the Chhat puja territory, Punjabis dominate the Punjabi territory (for our own convenience, Punjabis also include Sikhs, Gujjars and Jats). Baniyas and Muslims are present in big numbers in urban Delhi (especially in Chandni Chowk area).*

Not surprisingly, Muslims have picked on AAP as the best bet to defeat BJP as their first choice. So AAP is deriving indirect benefit which should augur well for the party if it wants to reinvent itself as a secularism messiah in the future.

*Dalits are still favoring BJP but not by much as AAP comes in a close second, while Mayawati still stands tall among some 10% of Dalit voters. Baniyas seem to be suffering from a split mentality as their loyalties are divided between BJP and AAP, but it is the Punjabis and Poorvanchalis, who are powering the BJP in Delhi.*

*



*

Considering all these findings, we can safely say that* the main contest in Delhi is between BJP and AAP, but that the former enjoys a clear advantage with almost a double-digit margin of difference*. *Congress, although a distant third, may be the crucial player, who will eventually decide how many seats the two main contenders win.*

There are a few caveats though. Smaller parties do tend to get under-represented in surveys while ruling parties tend to get over-represented. Although we have taken enough care to under-weight BJP and over-weight Congress (which is essentially a small party these days), there could yet be some small aberrations.

As for* AAP, we think it has a core vote-base of around 22% *(which is the number of voluntary responses prior to multiple-choice options) *and a 10% additional vote. BJP’s core-vote stands at 29% and additional vote is 12%*. The standard error margins of 3% apply to all our survey findings.

We also conducted a unique experiment of asking the *voters if they could be changing their voting preference in the next two weeks *and some* 7% respondents answered in the positive which essentially means 93% (or at least a rounded off figure of 90%) voters in Delhi have made up their minds.*

Very interestingly, a* big chunk of almost 44% of these 7% “shifting” voters belonged to Congress while only 28% and 21% belonged to AAP and BJP respectively. *We will be conducting a second pre-poll survey in the last days leading up to the polling date on the 7th which should give us a far better measure of any shift in voting patterns.

Part 2: As Delhi Votes Today | Swarajya 

@jha @wolfschanzze @Sidak @Prometheus @Tridibans @sancho @ranjeet @Star Wars @IndoCarib @Indo-guy @Judge @Roybot @Krate M @Juggernautjatt @The_Showstopper @JanjaWeed @Soumitra @Echo_419 @heisenberg @Dem!god @Jason bourne @Marxist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Sting dikhane vali chnl news nation ne programme cncl kardiya aaj 8 baje dikhane vale the ?


I don't know that.


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Sting dikhane vali chnl news nation ne programme cncl kardiya aaj 8 baje dikhane vale the ?








Jason .......ur CM candidate is spreading lies about her self .........

@ranjeet bhai ...............look at her Twitter profile ...................but #ladyRaGa of BJP during her disastorous interview with ravish said she never towed PM car..................lolwa

and wth ..........most trusted women????? even her husband dont trust her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> View attachment 187443
> 
> 
> Jason .......ur CM candidate is spreading lies about her self .........
> 
> @ranjeet bhai ...............look at her Twitter profile ...................but #ladyRaGa of BJP during her disastorous interview with ravish said she never towed PM car..................lolwa
> 
> and wth ..........most trusted women????? even her husband dont trust her.




Ok tab to vo haar jayegi delhi me ....


----------



## IndoCarib

Delhi's mood is changing everyday, every hour like a woman in PMS!


AAP still has the edge: Delhi poll survey shows Kiran Bedi is no match for Arvind Kejriwal - Firstpost


----------



## IndoCarib

what is in a name?: 10 Reasons to vote out AAP forever

reason no 1.
*Surrender to Kiran Bedi* - *Not once but thrice, has Arvind Kejriwal offered Ms. Bedi, AAP's CM candidature and she has rejected it all the 3 times*. Each time during elections, Kejriwal would offer her CM post, after getting nervous by the news of Bedi joining BJP. *In doing so he acknowledged that Bedi was and is a far better face for CM than Kejriwal himself *and why not? Afterall Kiran Bedi was receiving honours as a fearless IPS officer when Kejriwal was playing peekaboo as a child.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoCarib said:


> Delhi's mood is changing everyday, every hour like a woman in PMS!
> 
> 
> AAP still has the edge: Delhi poll survey shows Kiran Bedi is no match for Arvind Kejriwal - Firstpost


If the AAP get in it will be disastrous. These clowns are anarchists who will stall the development of India's capital and I really don't understand how the people of Delhi (most of whom are educated) don't see this party of hooligans for what they are. Mr Kejriwal walked out of the CM post once when he didn't get things his own way, this is the respect he showed to the people of Delhi. He spat in their faces and yet he is still a viable contender? What a joke.

The BJP have proven in the last 8 months they are all about devlopment and I don't see how a former IPS officer who cares a lot about social mobility, development, governance and safety would be anything but a logical choice for the people of Delhi. 

The AAP are going to set back the NCR decades if they get into power, I'm deeply concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Abingdonboy said:


> If the AAP get in it will be disastrous. These clowns are anarchists who will stall the development of India's capital and I really don't understand how the people of Delhi (most of whom are educated) don't see this party of hooligans for what they are. Mr Kejriwal walked out of the CM post once when he didn't get things his own way, this is the respect he showed to the people of Delhi. He spat in their faces and yet he is still a viable contender? What a joke.
> 
> The BJP have proven in the last 8 months they are all about devlopment and I don't see how a former IPS officer who cares a lot about social mobility, development, governance and safety would be anything but a logical choice for the people of Delhi.
> 
> The AAP are going to set back the NCR decades if they get into power, I'm deeply concerned.


 
He hit back at Modi for calling him an anarchist. Now see what he is saying

Won't Stop Dharnas If I'm Elected Again, Says Arvind Kejriwal to NDTV

Delhites will suffer again if he comes back to power again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Abingdonboy said:


> If the AAP get in it will be disastrous. These clowns are anarchists who will stall the development of India's capital and I really don't understand how the people of Delhi (most of whom are educated) don't see this party of hooligans for what they are. Mr Kejriwal walked out of the CM post once when he didn't get things his own way, this is the respect he showed to the people of Delhi. He spat in their faces and yet he is still a viable contender? What a joke.
> 
> The BJP have proven in the last 8 months they are all about devlopment and I don't see how a former IPS officer who cares a lot about social mobility, development, governance and safety would be anything but a logical choice for the people of Delhi.
> 
> The AAP are going to set back the NCR decades if they get into power, I'm deeply concerned.



It will also be a jolt for the politicians and bureaucrats that corruption is something that bothers us deeply. While I do agree that the bunch in AAP are rank amateurs, but their call for clean up of the public office resonates amongst many. I hope they get more sensible and succeed, OR BJP/Cong take up the anti-corruption crusade


----------



## gslv

Abingdonboy said:


> If the AAP get in it will be disastrous. These clowns are anarchists who will stall the development of India's capital and I really don't understand how the people of Delhi (most of whom are educated) don't see this party of hooligans for what they are. Mr Kejriwal walked out of the CM post once when he didn't get things his own way, this is the respect he showed to the people of Delhi. He spat in their faces and yet he is still a viable contender? What a joke.
> 
> The BJP have proven in the last 8 months they are all about devlopment and I don't see how a former IPS officer who cares a lot about social mobility, development, governance and safety would be anything but a logical choice for the people of Delhi.
> 
> The AAP are going to set back the NCR decades if they get into power, I'm deeply concerned.


As katju said 90% of Indians are idiots and Delhi also comes in dat.


----------



## NKVD

IndoCarib said:


> Delhi's mood is changing everyday, every hour like a woman in PMS!
> 
> 
> AAP still has the edge: Delhi poll survey shows Kiran Bedi is no match for Arvind Kejriwal - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

indiatester said:


> It will also be a jolt for the politicians and bureaucrats that corruption is something that bothers us deeply. While I do agree that the bunch in AAP are rank amateurs, but their call for clean up of the public office resonates amongst many. I hope they get more sensible and succeed, OR BJP/Cong take up the anti-corruption crusade




AAP cant do anything in delhi without the help of central govt. And they are abusing modi and also delhi want water from hariyana whoes CM they abuse regularly I cant see center or hariyana will help kejriwal if he becomes CM . He will only do dharna against police , electric co. Hariyana govt. Etc.  delhites are bunch of fools if they elect kejriwal.. no person in his sane mind vote for the party in delhi who abuse central govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

NKVD said:


> View attachment 187550




Cvoter today shows 50 to bjp 45 aap votshare 37 seats bjp 28 AAP . I trust only that survey from the above all ... bjp will form govt. With either 36 seats or more then 50 seats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

BJP, AAP neck and neck in Delhi, hung assembly likely again: HT survey


----------



## Jason bourne

IndoCarib said:


> BJP, AAP neck and neck in Delhi, hung assembly likely again: HT survey




Media disinformation fela rahi he usse roj ki nautanki chahiye delhi me


----------



## IndoCarib

Jason bourne said:


> Media disinformation fela rahi he usse roj ki nautanki chahiye delhi me


 
sach delhiwalhe hi jane


----------



## Star Wars

Did anyone see timesnow interview with that IAS Evangalist dude, it was HIllarious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

IndoCarib said:


> sach delhiwalhe hi jane




Kuch dino me har ghante ka survey aayega delhi me


----------



## NKVD

Jason bourne said:


> Kuch dino me har ghante ka survey aayega delhi me


its all highly Motivated to Safeguard AAP Last Stand Against its survival and their Pseudo-secular Media Army 
they all became united to Safe Last counter secular opposition Party against Modi.If they succeeded they will Brand this Win As EnD of An Modi ERa And Path for their Masters(Gandhi family)Return to Its Throne.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Ok can anyone tell me why the hell does elections in the smallest state of india generates so much unnecessary noise heck delhi is not even a proper state with many of its administrative powers lies with centre. It should go back to becoming Union Teritory and save us this noise pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> Did anyone see timesnow interview with that IAS Evangalist dude, it was HIllarious


Nope. I will enjoy some commentary though.


----------



## Krate M

@Darmashkian Yeh swaraj mag article se kuch ghanta bhi samajh me nahi aaya.
At the end of day.
1 sensible voters choose the least worst option.
2 mass mentality will choose the option that seems to be favoured by that particular mass.

The %of each and how they vote is not easy to predict.


----------



## Abingdonboy

NKVD said:


> And Path for their Masters(Gandhi family)Return to Its Throne.


The Gandhis are done IMHO. Sonia Gandhi is never going to run as PM and is dying (she keeps going to the US for some sort of treatment, very telling), Rahul Gandhi is a joke in Indian politics and Priyanka Gandhi doesn't seem to have any inclination to be the face of the Congress or major support base and her marriage to Robert Varma makes her toxic. Without a Gandhi as the face of Congress they are nothing so they either disband or change everything they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Modi, the NCC cadet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Did anyone see timesnow interview with that IAS Evangalist dude, it was HIllarious


I did that IAS had his head so far up his @ss that he could see his tonsils.


----------



## The_Showstopper

LOL Feku was entertaining and impressing Obama and I thought our "rockstar" was on equal terms and stature....


----------



## Utkarsh

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Feku was entertaining and impressing Obama and I thought our "rockstar" was on equal terms and stature....



You disgusting dog, Modi does it for you and your family.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

@wolfschanzze Hey mate, are the rumours that TRS could become part of the NDA be true?? 

Am hearing a lot of them.


----------



## Krate M

I hope that day never comes. TRS is horrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

NKVD said:


> View attachment 187550



Ajay makahan lives in my area in Delhi just 4-5 houses away



Krate M said:


> I hope that day never comes. TRS is horrible.



Agreed i hate that idiot KCR


----------



## Soumitra

*Taking on an AAPTard*

today an Aaptard shard a blog on why to vote for AAP in Delhi elections
Why Delhi should vote for AAP in 2015 | Second Opinion

He shared it on twitte and it was RT'd by BrownBrumby


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560729704924057600
I decided to take him head on






Will share his replies if any.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper

Utkarsh said:


> You disgusting dog, Modi does it for you and your family.


 Is that the best you have?


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> *Taking on an AAPTard*
> 
> today an Aaptard shard a blog on why to vote for AAP in Delhi elections
> Why Delhi should vote for AAP in 2015 | Second Opinion
> 
> He shared it on twitte and it was RT'd by BrownBrumby
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560729704924057600
> I decided to take him head on
> 
> View attachment 187755
> 
> 
> Will share his replies if any.


should have edited your pic before posting it here.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> If the AAP get in it will be disastrous. These clowns are anarchists who will stall the development of India's capital and I really don't understand how the people of Delhi (most of whom are educated) don't see this party of hooligans for what they are. Mr Kejriwal walked out of the CM post once when he didn't get things his own way, this is the respect he showed to the people of Delhi. He spat in their faces and yet he is still a viable contender? What a joke.
> 
> The AAP are going to set back the NCR decades if they get into power, I'm deeply concerned.



A vibrant democracy needs choices and alternatives, be it to put pressure as the opposition to the ruling party, be it to give different point of views and priorities or simply to do the same things in a different manner. That alone makes the fact that the AAP is available as a choice important for India or Delhi.
Without looking into the specific policies and aims of AAP in Delhi, it's likely that they will do things differently than the BJP or Congress, which itself makes them attractive to voters that wants to see change in Indian politics. 



Abingdonboy said:


> The BJP have proven in the last 8 months they are all about devlopment and I don't see how a former IPS officer who cares a lot about social mobility, development, governance and safety would be anything but a logical choice for the people of Delhi.



Well, isn't that exactly the problem! Bedi has nothing to do with the BJP / NDA's performance of the last 8 months. She was rushed into the election now in a desperate move to win the election, but has no standing within the party. Who tells you that she will have any importance in decision making after the elections? What if the party takes over and leaves her just as the face, which is exactly what the Congress did with MMS in UPA 2 after winning the election only based on MMS's merits.
You / the voter must be aware of election tactics and actual party policies, because both are very different and what is said and done during elections is often not what we see afterwards. 

Btw, she might have a clean and respectable track record as an individual and she surely deserves credit for that, but now she is not an individual anymore, but part of a party and therefor bound to party politics. That's why she is trying to back away from her past statements about Modi or the BJP and is praising the party like any other within the party has to do it of course. Her individual voice and opinion now is limited to an extend and as the face of the BJP elections (by the lack of credible own choices) she needs to attract voters, be it with her past merits, the simple fact that she is a woman or as we can see now, with the move by the government ministers and the PM to support her. This has nothing to do with local Delhi politics and what changes might come for Delhi itself, but is election tactics to gain more votes!


----------



## Jason bourne

sancho said:


> A vibrant democracy needs choices and alternatives, be it to put pressure as the opposition to the ruling party, be it to give different point of views and priorities or simply to do the same things in a different manner. That alone makes the fact that the AAP is available as a choice important for India or Delhi.
> Without looking into the specific policies and aims of AAP in Delhi, it's likely that they will do things differently than the BJP or Congress, which itself makes them attractive to voters that wants to see change in Indian politics.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that exactly the problem! Bedi has nothing to do with the BJP / NDA's performance of the last 8 months. She was rushed into the election now in a desperate move to win the election, but has no standing within the party. Who tells you that she will have any importance in decision making after the elections? What if the party takes over and leaves her just as the face, which is exactly what the Congress did with MMS in UPA 2 after winning the election only based on MMS's merits.
> You / the voter must be aware of election tactics and actual party policies, because both are very different and what is said and done during elections is often not what we see afterwards.
> 
> Btw, she might have a clean and respectable track record as an individual and she surely deserves credit for that, but now she is not an individual anymore, but part of a party and therefor bound to party politics. That's why she is trying to back away from her past statements about Modi or the BJP and is praising the party like any other within the party has to do it of course. Her individual voice and opinion now is limited to an extend and as the face of the BJP elections (by the lack of credible own choices) she needs to attract voters, be it with her past merits, the simple fact that she is a woman or as we can see now, with the move by the government ministers and the PM to support her. This has nothing to do with local Delhi politics and what changes might come for Delhi itself, but is election tactics to gain more votes!





Whatever but I feel u dont like modi or bjp thats for sure ...  and for above all issues u raised I think as of now narendra modi and bjp is the best choice in atlest 5 10 years u can feel whatever u like.. but thats the truth.


----------



## sancho

Jason bourne said:


> Whatever but I feel u dont like modi or bjp thats for sure ...  and for above all issues u raised I think as of now narendra modi and bjp is the best choice in atlest 5 10 years u can feel whatever u like.. but thats the truth.



Lol, I am talking about democracy, elections tactics, BJP and AAP in Delhi, as well as Bedi as a person and all you get is Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> should have edited your pic before posting it here.


Is that him in the tweets?


----------



## Jason bourne

sancho said:


> Lol, I am talking about democracy, elections tactics, BJP and AAP in Delhi, as well as Bedi as a person and all you get is Modi?




Talked about your view as a whole seen some other post of your in indian defence forum ... and its just a guess not offending u I hope ...


----------



## Darmashkian

Krate M said:


> I hope that day never comes. TRS is horrible.





Echo_419 said:


> Agreed i hate that idiot KCR



KCR wants some good deals from the Centre for TG & prevent BJP from growing in TG. Which is why he is trying to join the NDA govt. at the Centre.

If TRS becomes part of the NDA, his daughter+1 chamcha will become ministers.. add to that BJP will be unable to expand in TG(due to KCR) +AP(KCR is reviled there for the abuse he threw upon Andhraites)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> KCR wants some good deals from the Centre for TG & prevent BJP from growing in TG. Which is why he is trying to join the NDA govt. at the Centre.
> 
> If TRS becomes part of the NDA, his daughter+1 chamcha will become ministers.. add to that BJP will be unable to expand in TG(due to KCR) +AP(KCR is reviled there for the abuse he threw upon Andhraites)



Amit shah is a smart man & most importantly not a idiot so i don't think he will let BJP commit this sort of mistake


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> Amit shah is a smart man & most importantly not a idiot so i don't think he will let BJP commit this sort of mistake


Let's see because T-BJP is totally useless, they .haven't made any efforts to expand outside Hyderabad in TG... they can't even oppose this govt. properly 
The TDP+ the Congress are doing a better job as an opposition compared to it. 

I think the greed of power will make the T-BJP support an Alliance with the TRS.

As I said, let's see.


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Let's see because T-BJP is totally useless, they .haven't made any efforts to expand outside Hyderabad in TG... they can't even oppose this govt. properly
> The TDP+ the Congress are doing a better job as an opposition compared to it.
> 
> I think the greed of power will make the T-BJP support an Alliance with the TRS.
> 
> As I said, let's see.



Let's hope that is true & if it is may the Congressis win TG


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> *Taking on an AAPTard*
> 
> today an Aaptard shard a blog on why to vote for AAP in Delhi elections
> Why Delhi should vote for AAP in 2015 | Second Opinion
> 
> He shared it on twitte and it was RT'd by BrownBrumby
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560729704924057600
> I decided to take him head on
> 
> View attachment 187755
> 
> 
> Will share his replies if any.



Got the replies

Typical AAPtard replies


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560771654956359682

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560784239353139200
You can click on the link to see the conversation I had with him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Is that him in the tweets?


I think name was sure give away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> Let's hope that is true & if it is may the Congressis win TG


Not exactly, even the TDP is in the opposition! And if TRS joins NDA, expect TDP tp leave it OR TG-TDP will disassociate themselves from TG-BJP.

& TG-TDP is doing a very good job at taking on the KCR sarkar for it's incompetence+poor governance.

If TRS joins the NDA after 2 years, TDP will try to vigorously expand in TG+attract defections from the COngress & from those against TRS joining the NDA!


----------



## magudi

Not just Kiran Bedi: 5 reasons why BJP could lose Delhi assembly polls - Firstpost : nice analysis, precise to the point 

Bhaktals will be having hard time digesting facts anyway it remains to be seen how many in here will continue doing pooja after feb 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Not just Kiran Bedi: 5 reasons why BJP could lose Delhi assembly polls - Firstpost : nice analysis, precise to the point
> 
> Bhaktals will be having hard time digesting facts anyway it remains to be seen how many in here will continue doing pooja after feb 10


 
what is in a name?: 10 Reasons to vote out AAP forever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> what is in a name?: 10 Reasons to vote out AAP forever



Bullshit 
Delhi is won already. Make sure you be here on Feb 10.


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Bullshit
> Delhi is won already. Make sure you be here on Feb 10.


 
I will be here of course ! I am not bhagoda like AK !


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Bullshit
> Delhi is won already. Make sure you be here on Feb 10.


Yeah AAP got 90 seats BJP -15 and Congress -5.


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Yeah AAP got 90 seats BJP -15 and Congress -5.



Cry all you want 

Secular people +Muslims +xtianz it's no brainer bhai 

Its a start only though defeat will be repeated in bihar also  feku fans are in for a hard ride this year


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Cry all you want
> 
> Secular people +Muslims +xtianz it's no brainer bhai
> 
> Its a start only though defeat will be repeated in bihar also  feku fans are in for a hard ride this year


Itna mat rulao. plz


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Itna mat rulao. plz



Dekh- I warned you about Bedi- her stated policy is to make Rakshabandan between Guys and Girls of Delhi to make women safe. I don't know if you want to consider all Delhi girls you sisters but I DEFENITELY AM NOT GONNA DO ANY SUCH THING. And I will fight till the very end against the devilish and fiendish woman who wants to get all Delhi girls declared my sisters. What an evil evil woman!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

https://http://m.firstpost.com/busi...-vodafone-case-is-a-landmark-one-2069455.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Jason bourne said:


> Talked about your view as a whole seen some other post of your in indian defence forum ... and its just a guess not offending u I hope ...



None taken, just hope that there was more in my post than that.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560843025845202946@JanjaWeed @Prometheus @IndoCarib @Tridibans @NKVD @Guynextdoor2 @The_Showstopper @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Dekh- I warned you about Bedi- her stated policy is to make Rakshabandan between Guys and Girls of Delhi to make women safe. I don't know if you want to consider all Delhi girls you sisters but I DEFENITELY AM NOT GONNA DO ANY SUCH THING. And I will fight till the very end against the devilish and fiendish woman who wants to get all Delhi girls declared my sisters. What an evil evil woman!


Sab saath mein raksha bandhan karenge, tu meri suraksha mein teri suraksha


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560843025845202946@JanjaWeed @Prometheus @IndoCarib @Tridibans @NKVD @Guynextdoor2 @The_Showstopper @Echo_419





Rahul "KAMAL" ...............enough said


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Rahul "KAMAL" ...............enough said


It was a interview bhai ji, not a written article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560843025845202946@JanjaWeed @Prometheus @IndoCarib @Tridibans @NKVD @Guynextdoor2 @The_Showstopper @Echo_419


 
I dont think he remembered people of Delhi too when quit Delhi and jumped to Varanasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> It was a interview bhai ji, not a written article.




he is still Rahul "KAMAL" ..............he along with that stupid looking guy named rajat sharma are hardcore Bhakts


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> Not exactly, even the TDP is in the opposition! And if TRS joins NDA, expect TDP tp leave it OR TG-TDP will disassociate themselves from TG-BJP.
> 
> & TG-TDP is doing a very good job at taking on the KCR sarkar for it's incompetence+poor governance.
> 
> If TRS joins the NDA after 2 years, TDP will try to vigorously expand in TG+attract defections from the COngress & from those against TRS joining the NDA!


 
the irony is that kcr wants to join nda in the centre , whle holding ties with mim in the state ... sme one has to tell him tat thinking oneself to be intelligent is acceptable , bt thinking others to be idiots is foolishness..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560843025845202946@JanjaWeed @Prometheus @IndoCarib @Tridibans @NKVD @Guynextdoor2 @The_Showstopper @Echo_419


Guy just has the habit of turning his back & running away... ask Delhiites.. ask Tata steel, ask IRS, ask IAC, ask Varanasi constituents..... they all will tell you! Anna should feel lucky that Kejri was with him for whatever period he was!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560843025845202946@JanjaWeed @Prometheus @IndoCarib @Tridibans @NKVD @Guynextdoor2 @The_Showstopper @Echo_419



Looks like Power does corrupt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

looks like Idiots of BJP are gone full retard .......asking AAP why they fly bussiness class..................while they fly in first class and hire helicoptors...............private planes to go to rallies................and do 5 -5 rallies in differsnt parts of India travelling via private jets 

Its like , I didnt cheated because i wasnt trying to be faithful ................but u cheated , because u was faithful

idiotic logic of BJPtards...........................and Bhakts going la la on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> looks like Idiots of BJP are gone full retard .......asking AAP why they fly bussiness class..................while they fly in first class and hire helicoptors...............private planes to go to rallies................and do 5 -5 rallies in differsnt parts of India travelling via private jets
> 
> Its like , I didnt cheated because i wasnt trying to be faithful ................but u cheated , because u was faithful
> 
> idiotic logic of BJPtards...........................and Bhakts going la la on it


 
You still dont know why Ak named his party *'AAM ADMI PARTY'* ? Why claim you are a common man and then do what common man doesnt do ? ?
BJP never claimed its party of aam admi


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> You still dont know why Ak named his party *'AAM ADMI PARTY'* ? Why claim you are a common man and then do what common man doesnt do ? ?
> BJP never claimed its party of aam admi



OMG ..........u agreed with me............BJP never cheated .........because they were never faithful


----------



## IndoCarib

Can any AAPTARD give answer to these questions? Convincing answers that make sense please, not merely typing feku, bhakts and smiley icons multiple times!

1) Why did AAP take
Congress support despite vowing not to do so?

2) Why has their been no
case against former CM Sheila Dikshit?

3) Why did they fall back on
their words on Z security?

4) Why did Arvind Kejriwal's government
order SUVs for its ministers?

5) Why did he travel by chartered
plane?

Bear in mind that AAP stands for common man's party in case you guys forgot



Prometheus said:


> OMG ..........u agreed with me............BJP never cheated .........because they were never faithful


 
Just what I thought. Defleting the point by typing icons. My question and your answer is entirely different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

u know what............u are a classic example why i like blind bhakts................they are so cute and confused.

U guyz receive only one way communication.........and the result in front of us.

hell 


IndoCarib said:


> Can any AAPTARD give answer to these questions? Convincing answers that make sense please, not merely typing feku, bhakts and smiley icons multiple times!
> 
> 1) Why did AAP take
> Congress support despite vowing not to do so?
> 
> 2) Why has their been no
> case against former CM Sheila Dikshit?
> 
> 3) Why did they fall back on
> their words on Z security?
> 
> 4) Why did Arvind Kejriwal's government
> order SUVs for its ministers?
> 
> 5) Why did he travel by chartered
> plane?
> 
> Bear in mind that AAP stands for common man's party in case you guys forgot
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I thought. Defleting the point by typing icons. My question and your answer is entirely different




here is the answers.................if Bhakts even have IQ of a little child ........the wouldnt had asked it







BTW ........Shri Modi ji will remove poverty of India by buying 10 lac suit from UK????

lolwa

BJP never cheated ..........because they wer never faithful........AAP is cheating , because they tried to be faithful


BOLO NAMO NAMO


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> u know what............u are a classic example why i like blind bhakts................they are so cute and confused.
> 
> U guyz receive only one way communication.........and the result in front of us.
> 
> hell
> 
> 
> 
> here is the answers.................if Bhakts even have IQ of a little child ........the wouldnt had asked it
> 
> View attachment 187926


 

Yeah right ! I forgot about 'we took SMS survey' and 'everything for lokpal' excuses. I should have known ! AK is not after power at all


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> u know what............u are a classic example why i like blind bhakts................they are so cute and confused.
> 
> U guyz receive only one way communication.........and the result in front of us.
> 
> hell
> 
> 
> 
> here is the answers.................if Bhakts even have IQ of a little child ........the wouldnt had asked it
> 
> View attachment 187926
> 
> 
> BTW ........Shri Modi ji will remove poverty of India by buying 10 lac suit from UK????
> 
> lolwa
> 
> BJP never cheated ..........because they wer never faithful........AAP is cheating , because they tried to be faithful
> 
> 
> BOLO NAMO NAMO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> Yeah right ! I forgot about SMS and lokpal excuses. I should have known !!!




just answer me honestly ..................why havent BJP fullfilled his promise of bringing Black Money to India in 150 days????

what has BJP done against their own govt. in Punjab which is accusd and under investigation for synthethic drug production???

Why BJPtards didnt question their govt in Punjab , when they hold DHarnas against soldiers of BSF ????

why mate??? only because they are BJP .............and cant do anything wrong??

do u know a Modi Minister Named Nihal Chand has been chargesheeted in a rape case...............what action Modi has taken against him??

There is nothing Bad u can tell against AAP , that will make BJP look good



NKVD said:


> View attachment 187927
> View attachment 187927
> View attachment 187928
> View attachment 187929




oh get a life u blind Bhakt 

go help Baba Black Dev in bringing Black money ..................BJPtards have gone way beyond 150 days.


----------



## Krate M

Till the next 15 days this thread needs to be renamed as 
Bhakt aaptard dhongi support and mudslinging thread.


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> just answer me honestly ..................why havent BJP fullfilled his promise of bringing Black Money to India in 150 days????
> 
> what has BJP done against their own govt. in Punjab which is accusd and under investigation for synthethic drug production???
> 
> Why BJPtards didnt question their govt in Punjab , when they hold DHarnas against soldiers of BSF ????
> 
> why mate??? only because they are BJP .............and cant do anything wrong??
> 
> do u know a Modi Minister Named Nihal Chand has been chargesheeted in a rape case...............what action Modi has taken against him??
> 
> There is nothing Bad u can tell against AAP , that will make BJP look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh get a life u blind Bhakt
> 
> go help Baba Black Dev in bringing Black money ..................BJPtards have gone way beyond 150 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## About.to.be.banned

Prometheus said:


> looks like Idiots of BJP are gone full retard .......asking AAP why they fly bussiness class..................while they fly in first class and hire helicoptors...............private planes to go to rallies................and do 5 -5 rallies in differsnt parts of India travelling via private jets
> 
> Its like , I didnt cheated because i wasnt trying to be faithful ................but u cheated , because u was faithful
> 
> idiotic logic of BJPtards...........................and Bhakts going la la on it




It is not anyone's business whether Kejru fly Business cart or take a Bullock cart, but when he makes his frugality an issue and lectures/attacks people for acting normal (Geez, Political partier requires big office to manage themselves; Kejru just ask for it. Why this "I would not accept government flat" to "I want two seven bedroom flat"; from "I will travel in metro" to " I need a car" ); he brings his conduct under proverbial microscope and opens himself to attack.

He could have act honestly and said that he require chartered plane because it saves time, but when he makes Modi's flying in chartered plane an issue; people are going to question him when he uses chartered plane himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> View attachment 187930
> 
> View attachment 187931
> View attachment 187932





About.to.be.banned said:


> It is not anyone's business whether Kejru fly Business cart or take a Bullock cart, but when he makes his frugality an issue and lectures/attacks people for acting normal (Geez, Political partier requires big office to manage themselves; Kejru just ask for it. Why this "I would not accept government flat" to "I want two seven bedroom flat"; from "I will travel in metro" to " I need a car" ); he brings his conduct under proverbial microscope and opens himself to attack.
> 
> He could have act honestly and said that he require chartered plane because it saves time, but when he makes Modi flying in chartered plane; people are going to question him if he uses chartered plane himself.




Bolo Shri Feku Maharaj ki jai 

Bolo Namo Namo



NKVD said:


> View attachment 187930
> 
> View attachment 187931
> View attachment 187932




ho geya tera bhai ??? Now plz go .........ur morning prayer time is coming up.................go prepare pooja ki thali..........ur Lord Feku is waiting


----------



## About.to.be.banned

Prometheus said:


> Bolo Shri Feku Maharaj ki jai
> 
> Bolo Namo Namo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ho geya tera bhai ??? Now plz go .........ur morning prayer time is coming up.................go prepare pooja ki thali..........ur Lord Feku is waiting




Are you a Psychologically unstable?


Now don't answer this. Just get yourself checked into nearest mental facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> ho geya tera bhai ??? Now plz go .........ur morning prayer time is coming up.................go prepare pooja ki thali..........ur Lord Feku is waiting














AAPTARDS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> View attachment 187939
> View attachment 187940
> View attachment 187941




bravo ......................thanx for proving that Bhakts are not trained to answer ................and do only one way communication

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> bravo ......................thanx for proving that Bhakts are not trained to answer ................and do only one way communication


----------



## Prometheus

About.to.be.banned said:


> Are you a Psychologically unstable?
> 
> 
> Now don't answer this. Just get yourself checked into nearest mental facility.




sure mate..............but problem is that mental facility workers are busy trying to track down some unstable BJP fans............as soon as they catch them ( like some of here) ........I will check myself in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD




----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Whats going on..

I dont think i opened the Stupid and Funny thread.


----------



## Soumitra

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Whats going on..
> 
> I dont think i opened the Stupid and Funny thread.


Aam aadmi poster chipkaao Yojana in full swing. Hope after 10th February no one will hear about this Kejriwal for 5 years


----------



## Jason bourne

Soumitra said:


> Aam aadmi poster chipkaao Yojana in full swing. Hope after 10th February no one will hear about this Kejriwal for 5 years




Mcd election kabhi he delhi ka ... he is on election contesting spree .. delhi, varanasi, and delhi again ..


----------



## Soumitra

Jason bourne said:


> Mcd election kabhi he delhi ka ... he is on election contesting spree .. delhi, varanasi, and delhi again ..


Na next election he will fight will be for President of India. Main koi bhi ordinance lagu nahi hone doonga. Koi bhi development oriented bill ko law nahi banane doonga


----------



## Marxist

Jayanthi Natarajan's letter to Sonia Gandhi

Jayanthi Natarajan's letter to Sonia Gandhi - The Hindu


----------



## Krate M

Whoa jayanti hitting out! That letter is pretty damning.
Congress is getting hit bad, now the rats are deserting the sinking ship.


----------



## Star Wars

Wow..Jayanti really coming down hard on Sonia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Already posted but posting the content as this is a must read !

Hon’ble Smt. Sonia Gandhi,

President, Indian National Congress

November 5, 2014

Madam, I write to you with a very heavy heart. Over the last 11 months, I have suffered the most excruciating mental agony, and have been continuously attacked, wrongly vilified and defamed in the media, and exposed to every possible humiliation in public life. As I write today, more than 30 years of my loyal, faithful, and dedicated service to our party stand destroyed and in shambles around me. My entire career is ruined, and above all, the sacred and venerable legacy of my family, which served our nation and party with immense distinction, and patriotism stands in danger of being tarnished. As you are aware, I am a fourth generation Congress worker.

Three generations before me, fought for the independence of our country from the British, and spent many long years in jail, along with other stalwarts of the freedom movement. After independence, my family served the country and the Congress party with great dedication, and my grandfather who was the last Congress Chief Minister of the State, my aunt who was a selfless social worker, have etched the name of my family in the annals of our history as patriots and nationalists.

I myself have served the Congress party from 1984, have been a four time MP, and a former Minister of State, without a single blemish on my reputation, in terms of integrity in public life, and my loyalty to my party and my country. Thirty years later, for no fault of mine, I find that my own small work, and the glorious legacy of my family stand ruined. I am still unable to understand what I have done wrong, or what crime I have committed to have been treated like this in the party I have faithfully served so long. I want to categorically state that I have always been a loyal, sincere dedicated party worker, implicitly obeying the orders of my leaders. I have always carried out any task assigned to me with sincerity and dedication, and have never been guilty of any wrongdoing of any kind, in my public and personal life.

In these circumstances, the disaster which happened to me on the December 20, 2013, was a thunderbolt, which hit me from the blue and destroyed my life. Until now, I have been unable to understand what was wrongdoing was committed by me to suddenly receive what was virtually a sentence of death.

I want to place on record, that from December 20, 2013, until now, I have still not been told by you, why I was asked to resign from the Council of Ministers, nor have I ever been asked or given an opportunity to explain, if indeed I had committed any wrongdoing. On the other hand, the then Prime Minister Dr. Manmohan Singh wrote a letter to me, accepting my resignation, in which he praised the excellent work I had done as Minister, and what he termed my valuable contribution as Minister.

In these circumstances, it was clearly not the Prime Minister nor my work in Government, which led to my ouster as Minister. Thus it still baffles me, why I was humiliated so brutally.

To recall the sequence of events, I would like to record, that I was carrying out my duties as Minister of State (I/C) Environment and Forests in the routine course, when suddenly that day on December 20, 2013, the then PM, Dr. Manmohan Singh summoned me to his office. When I entered he stood up from his chair, looking tense and grim, and uttered these exact words. He said “Jayanthi, I have been told by Congress President, that your services are required for party work.” I was puzzled, and I said, “Yes Sir. So what should I do?” He replied, “She wants you to resign.” I was shocked and said, “Resign Sir? But when?” He replied “Today.” I once again asked him if this was what the Congress president wished. He answered in the affirmative. Unsuspecting, and trusting you totally, I did not utter a single word, but smiled at him and said I would comply with the wishes of the Congress President.

I was so guile free, that I honestly believed that you wanted me to work for the party, and that it was an honour to be so chosen. I did not for a second at that time, imagine the consequences of resigning just 100 days before the elections were due, and what would lie in store for me in the future. I trusted you with my life, and even more importantly, with my reputation, my career and the legacy of my family.

Thereafter, I asked for time to meet you. However, I was told that I could talk to you on the telephone. During our conversation I repeated what the Prime Minister told me, and you reiterated that I should resign and do Party work. Within half an hour of meeting the then Prime Minister, I sent in my letter of resignation, stating that I would like to resign from the office of Minister, due to my desire to devote myself to party work, ahead of the Lok Sabha elections. As mentioned earlier, Dr. Singh immediately accepted my resignation, and in that letter profusely lauded my contribution to the government.

The next day my resignation was headlines in the media, and all the initial reports correctly reported that I had stepped down for party work. By the afternoon, to my shock, I received information that persons from the office of Shri Rahul Gandhi were calling the media and planting stories that my resignation was NOT for party work.

My sources were impeccable, and I felt unease. Thereafter, the media was flooded with negative stories about me. The same day, namely, the day after I resigned, Shri Rahul Gandhi addressed a FICCI meeting of industrialists, where he made uncomplimentary references to delays in environmental clearances, and the adverse effects upon the economy, and assured the corporate world, that the party and government would henceforth ensure that there would be no delays, and bottlenecks for industry. After being alerted by the media, I saw the entire speech on YouTube. It was then that some in the media questioned me if I had been asked to resign immediately, to enable Shri Rahul Gandhi to address FICCI and the corporate world with the news of my resignation in the background.

An assurance was sought to be given to the corporate world that they need no longer worry about environmental clearance delays and that bottlenecks would be removed, although throughout my very brief tenure, I strictly followed the laws and rules and tried to protect the environment, in keeping with the legacy of Smt. Indira Gandhi and Shri Rajiv Gandhi, who first brought in the Environment Protection Act. Since I had only followed this line of our party, I could not understand why I had been asked to resign within half an hour on the previous day, especially since I had never been told of any issues prior to December 20, 2013. Some analysts speculated that I might be projected as the focal point for the perceived failure of the economy at that time.

What followed was a hysterical vicious false and motivated campaign against me, in the media, orchestrated entirely by particular chosen individuals in the party. There was not a single word of truth in what was said, nor was there a single concrete fact.

I was never a bottleneck, nor was I ever responsible for unwarranted delays in major projects, and I can prove this at any time. I was shattered by the attack upon me, and bewildered. I wrote a passionate message to Shri Rahul Gandhi, about my removal as Minister, and his speech, at FICCI, and asked him what wrongdoing I had committed to warrant this treatment. I said, that I should have been asked for an explanation, IF I had done anything wrong, as even a murderer has his say in court, and here I don’t even know what, if any wrong doing was committed by me. I told him that my family legacy and my name would be forever ruined, and all I had done was my duty. I asked him to tell me, what wrong I had committed. I asked for time to meet him. He replied that he was “running a little busy” at that time, but that he would meet me a little later.

Despite several requests, that day never came. Not till this minute. I took a break of 10 days, and went to my sister’s home to recover.

When I returned, in the first week of January 2014, I was given an appointment to meet you. During our meeting, I explained my agony to you, over the attack which had been unleashed upon me and asked what I had done wrong. You replied that the elections were coming up and I was required for party work. I told you that the media was keen I should speak to them in view of the huge speculation over my resignation, but you specifically told me not to meet the media. From that day until now, I have honoured that word. But from that day until now, I have neither been given party work, nor have I been given an opportunity to meet you, despite several requests.

In fact, later in January, I was again shocked and distressed to receive a telephone call from Ajay Maken, Head of Congress Media cell. He informed me, that my name was being removed from the list of party spokespersons, that the decision was taken “at the highest level” and other work would be assigned to me. I have served as party spokesperson for over 10 long years during very difficult times. I have defended the party day and night, 24 hours a day despite huge domestic problems, including my mother suffering from a brain tumour, and ultimately dying after suffering for 3 long years, during which I not only served as her principal caregiver, but also constantly travelled to Delhi to serve as party spokesperson, without even being a MP.

My sacrifices, more importantly the sacrifices made by my family, my parents, and husband, were all for the cause of the Congress party. I was given an opportunity to serve as Minister for just over two years, but served the party day and night, for the last 30 odd years. Throughout, there has never been a blemish upon my reputation.

In fact apart from hundreds of others, Dr. Manmohan Singh and you have several times praised me for my work as spokesperson for the party. I only mentioned this to point out my track record was perfect, and in ten long years I have not made even one mistake as spokesperson. It was therefore clearly a deliberate decision to remove me from the list of spokespersons, and for reasons which are still unknown to me.

I also feel that I have been pressurised and used to lead issues which I considered wrong. An instance: While I was still a Minister, an important matter which has caused me great agitation is the fact that I was called upon to attack the present Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi on what is referred to in the media as ‘Snoopgate.’

Despite the fact that I initially refused, because I thought that the party should attack Shri Modi on policy and governance and not drag an unknown woman into a controversy, Shri Ajay Maken telephoned me on November 16, 2013, while I was on tour and asked me to come to Delhi immediately to address a press conference on the issue. I expressed my disinclination to do this, and refused the assignment, mentioning that I was a Minister at that time, and this should not be taken as the point of view of Government. I suggested perhaps an Official Spokesperson should do the Press Conference, if so desired. Shri Maken told me once again, that this was a decision taken at “the highest level” and that I had no choice in the matter. After the press conference throughout the controversy which followed I was told by Shri Maken to fiercely attack Shri Modi, on TV channels and during debates, although I was otherwise never fielded in the media after appointment as Minister.

During my tenure as Minister, it was the clear and specific policy of the party, to take all steps to protect the environment, and carry forward the legacy of Smt. Indira Gandhi and Shri Rajiv Gandhi, to preserve the environment, and keep a balance between environment and industry. As Chairperson NAC, you have written several letters to me regarding projects in the Environment Ministry, and protection of tribal rights, and I have always kept you briefed that due care was being taken by me to protect the environment. I received specific requests [which used to be directives for us] from Shri Rahul Gandhi and his office forwarding environmental concerns in some important areas and I took care to honour those “requests.” Shri Rahul Gandhi went in person to Niyamgiri Hills in Odisha, and publicly declared to the Dongria Kondh tribals that he would be their “sipahi” and would not allow their interests to suffer at the hands of mining giant Vedanta. His views in the matter were conveyed to me by his office, and I took great care to ensure that the interests of the tribals were protected and rejected environmental clearance to Vendanta despite tremendous pressure from my colleagues in cabinet, and huge criticism from industry for what was described as “stalling” a Rs. 30,000 crore investment from Vedanta.

Fortunately, my decision was upheld by the Supreme Court. The same happened in the case of the Adani projects, where I faced tremendous criticism from within the cabinet and outside, for stalling investment at a time when the country was going through a difficult time in terms of the economy. The complaints of the local fisherfolk and NGOs of environmental violations in the Adani case were forwarded to me by Shri Rahul Gandhi’s office, and I was told to liaise with Shri Dipak Babaria in the matter. Occasionally, I apprised Shri Rahul Gandhi of steps I had taken, and he responded positively. In fact you have yourself conveyed your concern in this regard in letters written to me. In several cases including the stalled GVK power project regarding the Dhari Devi temple in Himachal Pradesh, the Lavasa project in Maharashtra, the Nirma cement plant in Gujarat and in several other cases I was given specific input, to make my decision. Apart from this Shri Pulok Chatterji, Principal Secretary to the Prime Minister was in constant touch with me, and officers of the Ministry in guiding the decisions to be taken by the Ministry at that time.

So in my decision making I have factored in the party line despite all criticisms against me and therefore several decisions of mine were expressly overruled by the Prime Minister.

My object in pointing out the above to you is to bring to your notice that, in several cases the party high command had very strong views regarding environmental violations. This was the reason that I repeatedly challenged my colleagues in cabinet, thus bringing down upon my own head the anger and wrath of the entire cabinet, and also the entire corporate world. Still, I soldiered on doing my duty. This is the reason why I am so stunned and shocked that in the end, I was removed as Minister just 100 days before elections although I had committed no wrong doing, and none was pointed out to me, in fact the then Prime Minister praised my work, while accepting my resignation. Thereafter, although I repeatedly sought clarification, as to what wrong doing I was guilty of to have been so brutally humiliated, and further humiliated by being removed as Spokesperson, no answer was given to me. Despite my repeated attempts to meet Shri Rahul Gandhi and you, no appointment was given to me. Dr. Manmohan Singh, and you, both assured me at the time of making me resign that my services were required for party work. No other explanation has been given to me till date.

After my removal as Minister, there was widespread news coverage in the Kerala media that my removal was because I had notified the order on protection of the Western Ghats, the Kasturirangan Committee report, on December 19, 2013, (just one day before my removal) which had been bitterly opposed some sections of society in Kerala, who felt that this order would adversely affect their economic interests, and had expressed their opposition to the Prime Minister and to you. Nevertheless, in the interest of protecting the environment, and pursuant to orders of court, I took that important decision.

My successor Shri Moily, put my orders on hold. A few days before I was removed as Minister, I needed to review the Adani file for some legal issues. When I sent for the file, I was told that it was “missing.” After considerable search, my officials “found” it, apparently in the washroom of the computer section, the very day on which I had been asking to resign. Clearly some officials in my then Ministry did not want to send that file back to me, for unknown reasons.

Surely you were aware that removing a Minister just one hundred days before Lok Sabha elections without any wrongdoing being even alleged against her, and on the contrary, the Prime Minister lauding my work in writing, would have devastating effects upon me, my career, everything I have worked for over 30 years, and above all the patriotic legacy of my family?

Yet this was done to me. I am a mere cog in the wheel, a helpless loyal Congress worker. Just as could be predicted, my reputation, my career and my life now lie in shreds around me. And I have committed no wrong.

Significantly, if indeed I had been guilty of wrongdoing, I would have been happy to have been given a chance to defend myself, and I would have emerged pure and transparent and victorious.

This opportunity was not given to me, I was simply told I was required for party work, but not used for it also making me feel that that was a euphemism to get me to resign.

Over the last 11 months I have undergone untold mental and physical agony, as a result of this incident. I have major health issues due to my tension and humiliation over the treatment meted out to me, and my future looks bleak. More importantly, I need to save the legacy of my family or children and my future generations will not forgive me.

You may wonder why I write to you now, which I have decided to do after 4 months of prayer and contemplation. I wish to record that I tried several times to meet Shri Rahul Gandhi and you, but was not given an appointment. During our last meeting, and only meeting after my resignation, you instructed me to avoid the media. Until today I have followed your instructions. Just two days ago, Shri Vasan left the Congress and formed his own party. It was only on the day before Shri Vasan left, that I received my first ever communication from AICC in the form of a telephone call from Shri Motilal Vora, who wanted to know what my stand was regarding Shri Vasan, and what my future course of action would be.

Until Shri Vasan left, nobody even spoke to me. This was the reason that people began to speculate that I had become a scapegoat for the economic problems of the UPA government. However, whatever is said now, the damage to my reputation has been complete and devastating. And future generations of my family will not forgive me if I do not set the record straight. I have therefore chosen this time to write to you. I am doing it after four months of prayers and contemplation and coming to the conclusion that I need to write to you the truth which you know as much as I do.

While there is considerable churning going on in the party now, my own problems however are far deeper, and are both in relation to the party in general, and how I have been treated.

Madam, most respectfully, I request you to kindly let me know at least now, what wrongdoing I am alleged to have committed to be subject to such repeated humiliation. If indeed I am alleged to have done anything wrong, I do not understand the reason why this was not placed before me, and why I was not given an opportunity to defend myself for 11 long months. I am sure you will understand how important it is for me to protect my reputation and that of my family. Without a single word being said I have been humiliated for 11 months. I would be grateful if you would be so gracious as to at least understand my anguish.

– Jayanthi Natarajan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Press Conference is on


----------



## Krate M

So sanjaya baru was ekdum correct. Congress needs to be replaced by AAP as main opposition party ASAP.
It has become Gandhi family and sycophantic hangers on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Krate M said:


> So sanjaya baru was ekdum correct. Congress needs to be replaced by AAP as main opposition party ASAP.
> It has become Gandhi family and sycophantic hangers on.



Not AAP, anyone but AAP they are worse than Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Not AAP, anyone but AAP they are worse than Congress


I think we are heading towards democratic dictatorship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I think we are heading towards democratic dictatorship.



Jyotiraja Scindia, Sachin pilot and his likes should leave Congress and form their own party....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Jyotiraja Scindia, Sachin pilot and his likes should leave Congress and form their own party....


Well they can be reduced to state politics then.


----------



## Krate M

Star Wars said:


> Jyotiraja Scindia, Sachin pilot and his likes should leave Congress and form their own party....


That would have been ideal, but not going to happen. So only possible solution is aap or third front. Frankly aap so far is better than 3rd front. Though not by much.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Well they can be reduced to state politics then.



Congress is gone and there really is no other national political party, unless the likes of ANADMK and Janat Dal come together.



Krate M said:


> That would have been ideal, but not going to happen. So only possible solution is aap or third front. Frankly aap so far is better than 3rd front. Though not by much.



No..AAP's Antiques are waay to familiar to the Antiques of of those seen in Egypt,Ukraine and Syrian uprising. Call it a conspiracy theory but something is amiss there...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Congress is gone and there really is no other national political party, unless the likes of ANADMK and Janat Dal come together.
> 
> 
> 
> No..AAP's Antiques are waay to familiar to the Antiques of of those seen in Egypt,Ukraine and Syrian uprising. Call it a conspiracy theory but something is amiss there...


Janta Dal is already in tug of war, Nitish and Lalu are at loggerheads.


----------



## heisenberg

let bjp be an organisation like communist party of china; i mean on economic front

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Utkarsh

heisenberg said:


>



The prodigious and incredible Dr. Swamy ......... time to give him some Padma award.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Janta Dal is already in tug of war, Nitish and Lalu are at loggerheads.



Jayanti just quit the Congress party, BJP leaders in media firing heavy artillery shells at congies right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Jayanti just quit the Congress party, BJP leaders in media firing heavy artillery shells at congies right now



BJP should quit looking at congress, and concentrate on Kejriwal (till delhi elections)....... Congress not gonna hurt them coming elections......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Judge

nair said:


> BJP should quit looking at congress, and concentrate on Kejriwal (till delhi elections)....... Congress not gonna hurt them coming elections......


Their real test is coming in about 8 days. They should not lose sight of their electoral competitor in Delhi.


----------



## IndBoy

nair said:


> BJP should quit looking at congress, and concentrate on Kejriwal (till delhi elections)....... Congress not gonna hurt them coming elections......



Why give AAP more airtime, when Congress can be used to divert media attention?


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> BJP should quit looking at congress, and concentrate on Kejriwal (till delhi elections)....... Congress not gonna hurt them coming elections......



tbh i think Delhi will be a comfortable victory for BJP.


----------



## nair

IndBoy said:


> Why give AAP more airtime, when Congress can be used to divert media attention?



Yeah, that is also possible...... I always felt kejri was given more importance than he deserves....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Mukul roy not arrested ?


----------



## Android

Lol todays revelations might actually be a good news for congress atleast they are getting whatever little exposure before elections making people aware of their existance.


----------



## TatTvamAsi

Sitting here in B'lore and watching all this, I feel AAP is getting more and more acceptable day by day. BJP has completely lost the plot right now. The best time for the Delhi election could has been just after national election when BJP had a great advantage. I think BJP wanted to do something like "operation KAMAL" which they did in Karnataka and break AAP and form Govt, which backfired very badly.

Second blunder - Superimposing Kiran Bedi and getting in AAP leftover Shazia ilmi. Miss Bedi is behaving like a drama queen. She has no control over what she is speaking and gets annoyed and mad at a slightest provocation. She has absolutely no quality whatsoever to be a politician, least to be a CM of a state.

Now, things are getting even more funny... entire union cabinet has swooped down on Delhi. Today, I happend to see Nirmala Sitaraman doing press conference. It is very very irritating to see her posing those stupid questions, talking in half English and half broken hindi.

There is a saying in Kannada - "Gubbi mele Brahmasthra" translating roughly means "Brahmastra on a sparrow" - BJP is trying nuke AAP - which is giving AAP more publicity and sympathy from public and common people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

TatTvamAsi said:


> Sitting here in B'lore and watching all this, I feel AAP is getting more and more acceptable day by day. BJP has completely lost the plot right now. The best time for the Delhi election could has been just after national election when BJP had a great advantage. I think BJP wanted to do something like "operation KAMAL" which they did in Karnataka and break AAP and form Govt, which backfired very badly.
> 
> Second blunder - Superimposing Kiran Bedi and getting in AAP leftover Shazia ilmi. Miss Bedi is behaving like a drama queen. She has no control over what she is speaking and gets annoyed and mad at a slightest provocation. She has absolutely no quality whatsoever to be a politician, least to be a CM of a state.
> 
> Now, things are getting even more funny... entire union cabinet has swooped down on Delhi. Today, I happend to see Nirmala Sitaraman doing press conference. It is very very irritating to see her posing those stupid questions, talking in half English and half broken hindi.
> 
> There is a saying in Kannada - "Gubbi mele Brahmasthra" translating roughly means "Brahmastra on a sparrow" - BJP is trying nuke AAP - which is giving AAP more publicity and sympathy from public and common people.




Been saying this for long, bhakts won't agree, bjp max 10-15 seats


----------



## Jason bourne

magudi said:


> Been saying this for long, bhakts won't agree, bjp max 10-15 seats




Lol ...


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP Bane Crorepati: Kejriwal's Party Candidates Twice as Rich in a Year, Says Report


On an average AAP candidates this time are more than twice as rich as they were in December 2013. Average assets per candidate in the Congress has declined from Rs. 14.25 crore to Rs. 9.60 crores, in the BJP from Rs. 8.29 crore to Rs. 7.96 crores. But in the AAP it grew from Rs. 2.49 crore to rs 5.89 crore.
*The AAP - which owes its birth to a campaign for clean politics - matches its rivals on candidates with criminal cases too. AAP has more candidates with criminal cases at 23 (11 with serious charges), than the Congress with 21 (11 with serious charges) and a few less than the BJP, which has 27 (17 with serious charges). *
*17 per cent of the total candidates have criminal case against them, 11 per cent have serious criminal cases against them. ADR has sounded a "red alert" for 19 constituencies in Delhi which have at least three candidates with declared criminal cases.*
The Congress leads the list of the richest candidates - 59 of its 70 candidates have assets of a crore plus, the BJP comes next with 50 of its 69 candidates and 44 of AAPs 70 candidates are "crorepatis."
The richest candidate is the Akali Dal's Manjinder Singh Sirsa and the second richest is the AAPs Parmila Tokas.
In the list of top 5 candidates with incomes more than one crore a year declared in Income tax returns are two from AAP and one each from the Akali Dal, the BJP and the Congress.
230 of the 673 candidates in teh fray for Delhi's 70 seats are crorepatis. In the elections held in December 2013, 265 out of 796 candidates had assets worth more than one crore.
80 candidates have declared assets less than Rs. 1 lakh. No Congress, BJP or AAP candidate figures on the list of the four with the least assets. Sushil Kumar Mishra of the Akhil Bharat Hindu Mahasabha has declared that he has zero total assets.
The Congress is fielding candidates for all 70 seats as is AAP. The BJP has 69 candidates and its ally the Akali Dal has one.
Elections will be held in Delhi on February 7 and votes will be counted on February 10. ADR has analysed election affadavits filed by the 673 candidates in the fray.
Now the response to this from AAPTARDS will be like ' feku, bhakt, namo namo', typing emoticons multiple times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> AAP Bane Crorepati: Kejriwal's Party Candidates Twice as Rich in a Year, Says Report
> 
> 
> On an average AAP candidates this time are more than twice as rich as they were in December 2013. Average assets per candidate in the Congress has declined from Rs. 14.25 crore to Rs. 9.60 crores, in the BJP from Rs. 8.29 crore to Rs. 7.96 crores. But in the AAP it grew from Rs. 2.49 crore to rs 5.89 crore.
> *The AAP - which owes its birth to a campaign for clean politics - matches its rivals on candidates with criminal cases too. AAP has more candidates with criminal cases at 23 (11 with serious charges), than the Congress with 21 (11 with serious charges) and a few less than the BJP, which has 27 (17 with serious charges). *
> *17 per cent of the total candidates have criminal case against them, 11 per cent have serious criminal cases against them. ADR has sounded a "red alert" for 19 constituencies in Delhi which have at least three candidates with declared criminal cases.*
> The Congress leads the list of the richest candidates - 59 of its 70 candidates have assets of a crore plus, the BJP comes next with 50 of its 69 candidates and 44 of AAPs 70 candidates are "crorepatis."
> The richest candidate is the Akali Dal's Manjinder Singh Sirsa and the second richest is the AAPs Parmila Tokas.
> In the list of top 5 candidates with incomes more than one crore a year declared in Income tax returns are two from AAP and one each from the Akali Dal, the BJP and the Congress.
> 230 of the 673 candidates in teh fray for Delhi's 70 seats are crorepatis. In the elections held in December 2013, 265 out of 796 candidates had assets worth more than one crore.
> 80 candidates have declared assets less than Rs. 1 lakh. No Congress, BJP or AAP candidate figures on the list of the four with the least assets. Sushil Kumar Mishra of the Akhil Bharat Hindu Mahasabha has declared that he has zero total assets.
> The Congress is fielding candidates for all 70 seats as is AAP. The BJP has 69 candidates and its ally the Akali Dal has one.
> Elections will be held in Delhi on February 7 and votes will be counted on February 10. ADR has analysed election affadavits filed by the 673 candidates in the fray.
> Now the response to this from AAPTARDS will be like ' feku, bhakt, namo namo', typing emoticons multiple times


Nothing wrong feku wears rs 10 lakh suit


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Nothing wrong *feku* wears rs 10 lakh suit


 


IndoCarib said:


> AAP Bane Crorepati: Kejriwal's Party Candidates Twice as Rich in a Year, Says Report
> 
> *Now the response to this from AAPTARDS will be like ' feku, bhakt, namo namo', typing emoticons multiple times*


 
See what I said. You took the bait  When did Modi say he is a common man ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> Nothing wrong feku wears rs 10 lakh suit



AAP is anti national and plays vote bank appeasement politics like Congress. BJP is no saint either. But among all the snakes, it is the most nationalistic and moderate one. Weren't you the one posting about anti nationals and all on that ISIS recruitment in Mumbai thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> See what I said. You took the bait  When did Modi say he is a common man ?




All his campaigns he used chaiwala rhetoric



Tridibans said:


> AAP is anti national and plays vote bank appeasement politics like Congress. BJP is no saint either. But among all the snakes, it is the most nationalistic and moderate one. Weren't you the one posting about anti nationals and all on that ISIS recruitment in Mumbai thread?



Vote bank is just propaganda created by sangh and it's affiliates including bhajpa to further their political mileage.


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> All his campaigns he used chaiwala rhetoric
> 
> 
> 
> Vote bank is just propaganda created by sangh and it's affiliates including bhajpa to further their political mileage.


 
It was Congress and the likes of you who used that 'chaiwala' jibe during campaigning.


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> It was Congress and the likes of you who used that 'chaiwala' jibe during campaigning.


A chaiwala should be called a chaiwala, what's wrong with that! Can't even speak English without hiccups and claims himself to be the pm of world's largest democracy. Shame on people who fell for his rhetorics and gave him vote


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> *A chaiwala should be called a chaiwala*, what's wrong with that! Can't even speak English without hiccups and claims himself to be the pm of world's largest democracy. Shame on people who fell for his rhetorics and gave him vote


 
He was a Chaiwala once, now he is the PM. Those who call him Chaiwala will one day become Chaiwala


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Been saying this for long, bhakts won't agree, bjp max 10-15 seats



Delhi mein rhete ho kya & if not the BJP is gonna win atleast more than 30 seats



magudi said:


> A chaiwala should be called a chaiwala, what's wrong with that! Can't even speak English without hiccups and claims himself to be the pm of world's largest democracy. Shame on people who fell for his rhetorics and gave him vote



So the people who can't speak English cannot lead our country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> A chaiwala should be called a chaiwala, what's wrong with that! Can't even speak English without hiccups and claims himself to be the pm of world's largest democracy. *Shame on people who fell for his rhetorics and gave him vote*


No my friend. Shame on you for not believing in democracy.
And what is this about speaking English. Indian languages not good enough for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> All his campaigns he used chaiwala rhetoric
> 
> 
> 
> Vote bank is just propaganda created by sangh and it's affiliates including bhajpa to further their political mileage.




Whatever floats your boat bro  I don't want to fight you.

Enjoy your love for AAP. BTW 1 billion Indians' don't even care what happens in Delhi you see. We in Maharashtra, Haryana, MP, Guj etc. already voted and are happy with our governments. Actually, AAP is a non entity. It is only in Delhi and some placers in Punjab. And, in the only place they are in, they can't even get majority  Delhi is not even a proper state..... No wonder Amit Shah and co. are least bothered about it....

BTW, all these Sanghis and crap that you are saying here doesn't even count a penny if you ask the millions of voters in the rest of India who have voted for BJP...... and no.... AAP was not even in the candidates list there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndBoy

magudi said:


> A chaiwala should be called a chaiwala, what's wrong with that! Can't even speak English without hiccups and claims himself to be the pm of world's largest democracy. Shame on people who fell for his rhetorics and gave him vote



What kind of nonsense is this? Just because his English is poor, he's not allowed to lead the country? I'm sorry but not everyone in our country is instructed in the English language. Let me add, your inferiority complex is shocking. 

As for rhetoric, let us give the man till 2019 before we judge him. Intelligent, well spoken individuals have led the country, and after 68 years we don't really have much to show for, so please spare us your rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Judge

magudi said:


> A chaiwala should be called a chaiwala, what's wrong with that! Can'*t even speak English without hiccups and claims himself to be the pm of world's largest democracy. *Shame on people who fell for his rhetorics and gave him vote


Bulll$hit.

Are you even Indian?

I am proud to have a PM who gives more importance to his own language rather than English. And ashamed of an Indian like you(?) who believes English is some kind of salvation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

magudi said:


> Can't even speak English without hiccups and claims himself to be the pm of world's largest democracy. Shame on people who fell for his rhetorics and gave him vote



Yeah shame on us and people like you who judge the administrative qualities of our PM based on his fluency of a foreign language are pride of this country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561103160333193216


----------



## IndoCarib

Unhappy with local candidate, 150 AAP members join BJP at Smriti Irani's rally | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561103160333193216


A joke



IndoCarib said:


> Unhappy with local candidate, 150 AAP members join BJP at Smriti Irani's rally | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis




Money power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

@magudi Are you that ashamed of your Indian heritage?


----------



## magudi

Krate M said:


> @magudi Are you that ashamed of your Indian heritage?


Ashamed of feku and his fekugiri


----------



## Krate M

magudi said:


> Ashamed of feku and his fekugiri


That is your choice, but don't rundown non English speaking leaders. Request you to modify your post to remove the English part. I will delete this post after that.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561103160333193216


Yes I agree with that, she could have at least avoid Bedism bloopers...


----------



## The_Showstopper

Tridibans said:


> Whatever floats your boat bro  I don't want to fight you.
> 
> Enjoy your love for AAP. BTW 1 billion Indians' don't even care what happens in Delhi you see. We in Maharashtra, Haryana, MP, Guj etc. already voted and are happy with our governments. Actually, AAP is a non entity. It is only in Delhi and some placers in Punjab. And, in the only place they are in, they can't even get majority  Delhi is not even a proper state.....


Maybe AAP doesn't have the ground support in other states as it enjoys in Delhi and Punjab but I hope you do realize that once AAP tastes victory in Delhi, it will soon set its eyes on the rest of the country and you can expect to see the same jittery BJP as we can see right now in Delhi.



Tridibans said:


> No wonder Amit Shah and co. are least bothered about it....



Really?? But his actions say a different story

BJP stakes it all: 20 Union Ministers and 120 MPs

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...or-lacklustre-and-spiritless-campaign-2056685

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 188144




good job mate ......................u killed Anna 



The_Showstopper said:


> Maybe AAP doesn't have the ground support in other states as it enjoys in Delhi and Punjab but I hope you do realize that once AAP tastes victory in Delhi, it will soon set its eyes on the rest of the country and you can expect to see the same jittery BJP as we can see right now in Delhi.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? But his actions say a different story
> 
> BJP stakes it all: 20 Union Ministers and 120 MPs
> 
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...or-lacklustre-and-spiritless-campaign-2056685




These cute little brain blind Bhakts are so entertaining  

survey are showing lead to Kejru .............they still beating drums of 50+ seats...........lolwa................I remember a Bhakt here named @jha once told me to STFU as his Jaitley has won from Amritsar

Now that dude has put me on ignore list for just asking winning margin of Jaitley 

I will troll the hell out of these Bhakts if BJP scored less seats then 50 ( even their leader jagdish mukhi said BJP will get 25 seats ....lolwa...............but Bhakts are more expert then a seasoned politicians .)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

After Amit Shah Calls in the Cavalry, Delhi BJP Chief's Strong Letter


----------



## cloud_9

Not sure who are you guys trying to convince ? Pakistanis can't vote and you guys have already chosen your sides.So cut the BS and stop fighting like fangirls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Delhi elections 2015: Drone showers flowers on Arvind Kejriwal at rally - The Times of India


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> I will troll the hell out of these Bhakts if BJP scored less seats then 50 ( even their leader jagdish mukhi said BJP will get 25 seats ....lolwa...............but Bhakts are more expert then a seasoned politicians .)


You can do only that. We will form govt in Delhi and you will troll that u got 45 instead of 50.

When will u understand that it doesn't matter whether Jaitely won a specific seat or not. What matters is that it is a NaMo govt at the center and he is the FM of the country. Even Akali Dal (which you claim to support   because u are ashamed to declare support for AAP) is a part of the govt so u should be happy.

Same is the case in Delhi. Even if we win 36 seats we will form the govt. The end result is what matters not how it is achieved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys what is going on in Kashmir? it has been a long time since the elections and still no government formed and no CM?


----------



## Tridibans

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys what is going on in Kashmir? it has been a long time since the elections and still no government formed and no CM?



Just yesterday PDP-BJP met the governor. So expect some understanding between the two parties to form a coalition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys what is going on in Kashmir? it has been a long time since the elections and still no government formed and no CM?




Bjp pdp will form govt. After 10th feb.


----------



## magudi

Soumitra said:


> You can do only that. We will form govt in Delhi and you will troll that u got 45 instead of 50.
> 
> When will u understand that it doesn't matter whether Jaitely won a specific seat or not. What matters is that it is a NaMo govt at the center and he is the FM of the country. Even Akali Dal (which you claim to support   because u are ashamed to declare support for AAP) is a part of the govt so u should be happy.
> 
> Same is the case in Delhi. Even if we win 36 seats we will form the govt. The end result is what matters not how it is achieved



36 seats? 



Max 10-15, cong 5-6 rest AAP

Lol but imagine after all these feku rallies, Union ministers being summoned for campaigning and yet they loose 

Will be the biggest blow to feku


----------



## drnash

@ All modi detractors: grow up guys n give some constructive criticism and viable alternative. Do you guys really believe that entrusting the nation with Rahul gandhi/Kejriwal would have been a better alternative than Modi? If you believe, pls substantiate. Else freak off...


----------



## Mujraparty

Delhi polls: EC raid at Naresh Balyan's residence, more than 5,000 liquor bottles seized - IBNLive
*Election Commission officials on Saturday raided Aam Aadmi Party leader Naresh Balyan's residence and seized more than 5,000 liquor bottles.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

eowyn said:


> Delhi polls: EC raid at Naresh Balyan's residence, more than 5,000 liquor bottles seized - IBNLive
> *Election Commission officials on Saturday raided Aam Aadmi Party leader Naresh Balyan's residence and seized more than 5,000 liquor bottles.*




Fake news


----------



## Krate M

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys what is going on in Kashmir? it has been a long time since the elections and still no government formed and no CM?


JKPDP playing it smart. They will wait until the Delhi election results. Measure the strength of BJP popular support and then do final bargaining. Shrewd politicians.

Besides most government run on autopilot mode with bureaucrats doing the administration. Short term no problem.


----------



## magudi

eowyn said:


> Delhi polls: EC raid at Naresh Balyan's residence, more than 5,000 liquor bottles seized - IBNLive
> *Election Commission officials on Saturday raided Aam Aadmi Party leader Naresh Balyan's residence and seized more than 5,000 liquor bottles.*




Lol bhaktals relying on fake stories now that everything else has failed 

Lol at feku rally today - not even half the people of previous ones, testimony of growing descent


----------



## Jason bourne

magudi said:


> Lol bhaktals relying on fake stories now that everything else has failed
> 
> *Lol at feku rally today - not even half the people of previous ones,* testimony of growing descent




Which rally u r talking about ? LOL if not enough public present in rally then why your dear leader is crying he should be happy 


@ashutosh83B's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561478817567363072


----------



## Darmashkian

*Part 3: Delhi,The State of Being*
_ 
Hazaron Saal Nargis Apni Benoori Pe Roti Hai_
_Bari Mushkil Se Hota Hai Chaman Mein Didahwar Paida_

– Iqbal
[For a thousand years the narcissus has been lamenting its blindness;
With great difficulty the one with true vision is born in the garden.]

“_Main tho chaandi ki jooti maar kar vote loonga” (I will win by the sheer force of money power) was one of the favourite brags of Bawa Bachittar Singh a future mayor of Delhi in the run-up to the very first 1951 assembly elections to the city-state._

*Bawa Bachittar Singh was the official Congress candidate from Pahargunj area which was classified as Jhandewalan assembly seat in the 1952 assembly elections and was well-known to be a part of the Nehru-Coterie in the then recently independent Delhi.*

In fact, *Bawa Bachittar Singh’s wealth and power was so overwhelming that he was often described in the local press as the “uncrowned king of Delhi” and, consequently, he was among the front-runners to be the next Chief Minister of the city-state.*

*A carpenter by profession and a man who had made his own destiny in the city of Peshawar where he had revived a dying school and established the Salwan Sanatan Dharam High School in 1942, but who was later forced to flee Pakistan as a Hindu refugee, Girdhari Lal Salwan was the refugee, who had taken on Bawa Bachittar Singh as the Bharatiya Jana Sangh candidate in that 1951 assembly election for Delhi.*

The whole of Delhi was expecting Bawa Bachittar Singh to simply crush Salwan in what was then dubbed as a non-contest.

In fact, it is recorded by one of Girdharilal’s biographers that *Bawa Bachittar Singh had grown so arrogant that he had once, during the election campaign, openly advised Mr. Salwan,* “_You are a Brahmin, you just look after your school and daily prayers. Don’t get into the murky and expensive business of politics and elections”_.

But Delhi had the gumption to surprise even in that era of no television or social media*. Girdhari Lal Salwan emerged victorious by less than 300 votes and Bawa Bachittar Singh had to suffer the shock of his life as a newly independent Delhi chose a refugee over Congress’s “chaandi ki jooti”.*

For the next 40-odd years, the Delhi assembly was abolished and it was converted into a metropolitan council, but when Delhi regained its assembly status in 1993, the first Chief Minister to assume office was once again a refugee from Pakistan, Madan Lal Khurana.

To that extent, *Delhi has always been a city of refugees and migrants.* At first, it was all those Pakistani Hindus, who were driven out of the country – just after 1947, Delhi with a population of 9 lakhs then, received 470000 refugees from western Punjab and Sindh.

Then, in the post-partition years, m*any other migrants started moving into Delhi from other parts of India mainly from UP and other North Indian states *in search of livelihood. Since 80’s and 90’s, after Calcutta lost its lustre, *Biharis have been migrating in large numbers to Delhi – Biharis who constituted merely 19% of the migrant population in the 70’s had increased up to 33% by 1991.*





In the last two odd decades, the demographic composition of Delhi has undergone a sea change. *A city that was once dominated by Punjabis (especially after the migration due to partition) is today a mix of various other hues like Poorvanchalis, Paharis, Jats and Gujjars.*

In this sense, unlike other big cities of India that have a core ethnic identity – Marathi soul of Mumbai or the agitational Bengali heart of Kolkata – *Delhi is a truly cosmopolitan city-state with no particular group dominating her.*

Any electoral analysis of Delhi wouldn’t be complete without understanding the sub-regional variations. In the 2013 elections, u*rban Delhi was at the heart of AAP’s meteoric rise*, where the party had won 50% of its seats.

Yet, by the time we witnessed t*he 2014 LS polls, the same AAP was wiped out of urban Delhi where the party secured leads in only 1 out of 20 assembly segments in New Delhi and Chandni Chowk. The middle classes and urban voters had been disillusioned by Kejriwal’s 49-day non-governance. Thus, AAP had moved more to the poorer parts of Delhi and also to the periphery.*

*Another aspect of AAP’s phenomenal rise last time was the party’s tremendous traction in the reserved category seats where it won 9 out of 12 contests and BJP was restricted only to 2 SC MLAs. This time there are two factors to watch out for.*

*First, BJP under Amit Shah has made very strong efforts in wooing Dalits and backward castes of Delhi by even inducting a long time Congresswoman like Krishna Tirath. Second, AAP’s freshness quotient is much lower this time and the party is facing quite a bit of localized anti-incumbency in at least 6 of the SC reserved constituencies.*

For instance, Patel Nagar, where AAP has replaced its very unpopular super-rich sitting MLA, Veena Anand, a Jatav, with a Khatig, Hazari lal Chauhan who is himself facing regular local barbs in an anti-dowry case is a typical example of a party that is trying too hard to play the sub-caste game and instead finding itself in a soup.

There are roughly 20 lakh Dalit voters in Delhi, who are being wooed by both BJP and AAP meticulously this time. In fact, our own poll survey surprised us where it seemed BJP had found favour from almost as many Dalit respondents as AAP.

This changing dynamic of AAP-type agitational politics is a very clear example of how the Delhi electoral landscape is now reflecting the reality of January 2015. AAP is now as much a regular political party as others in the fray and voters cannot really make any distinction as they did last time.

Take the case of a high profile constituency like Patparganj, where Manish Sisodhia is facing his own former party colleague, Vinod Kumar Binny as the challenger. It is no longer a walk over for Sisodhia as BJP is putting all-out efforts in giving him a tough fight, especially in wooing Poorvanchalis and Paharis, who had voted for the saffron party in large numbers in the summer of 2014.

*BJP’s consistent growth among the Poorvanchalis, Paharis and Punjabis over the last couple of years was then complimented by its tremendous traction in urban Delhi in the LS polls. Congress on the other hand has been in consistent decline throughout all demographics which may have now extended to even Muslims. Yet, Congress may still make an impact in these elections by playing a spoilsport third player in the fold which may affect the swing factor.*

One of the least analysed aspects in Indian elections is the swing factor which becomes even more important now in Delhi because of back-to-back contests over the last year or so. The rise of AAP in Delhi in 2013 was powered by the urban population of Central Delhi, viz. New Delhi and Chandni Chowk areas, from where AAP had won maximum seats in 2013.

The swing factor here is interesting to note in comparison to the LS polls. In the 10 seats of Chandni Chowk, AAP had secured a total vote-share of 32% in December 2013, which remained consistent even in the LS polls of April 2014 when the party retained 31% vote-share.

*BJP which was on equal footing with AAP in December 2013 at 31% vote-share had taken a quantum leap towards 45% in the LS polls. This is where, we see the limitation of AAP’s growth in contrast to BJP’s tremendous rise which is also reflected in our poll survey.


A 12.5% swing in favour of the BJP from 2013 December to 2014 April had resulted in the saffron party winning 28 more seats which meant more than 2 seats for every percentile increase in vote-share.*

*AAP which had actually gained 4.5% vote share had managed to lose 19 seats within those same 4 months. *Our vote-share projections for the upcoming assembly elections based on our survey findings until now suggest that *BJP is gaining 7% as compared to the last assembly elections but losing some 5% as compared to its overwhelming performance in the LS polls. On the other hand, AAP has remained more-or-less static in that 30 to 33% range.*





Converting these vote-swings into actual seat-shares has been one of the shortcomings that we at 5Forty3 datalabs have been grappling with. As there are no fool-proof mathematical constructs to derive seat-shares from vote-share data in a complex electoral geography like India, we have been constantly trying to improve our statistical modelling techniques. After a long struggle, we have made some progress in this direction as we are finally very close to a tentative model for solving this tricky problem.

Although a detailed research paper on a statistical model for converting vote-shares to seats will be presented later in accordance with our consultant statistician Prof L. Shrikant, here we present some basic tenets pertaining to our present survey of Delhi.

In the past, most of our seat-share derivatives were based on percentage data, but now as more and more robust raw data becomes available, we are essentially using direct vote-patterns to arrive at seat projections. Here we are presenting a simpler version for interpreting data in the present context.

For instance in Delhi, assuming that 82 lakh people exercise their franchise on February 7th, the average median turnout in the 70 constituencies would be roughly 1 lakh 18 thousand. Considering BJP for the current example, we can project that the party could secure around 33 lakh votes in Delhi.

Now extrapolating the 2013 data, we can assign a median figure of 48000 votes for those seats that BJP has to win (i.e. BJP should get at least an average of 48k votes to win a seat), 35000 median votes for those seats where the party will be in runner-up position, 24000 median votes for those seats where BJP would be in the third position and so on and so forth.

We can thus distribute projected raw votes of all the parties to arrive at different seat matrices to get maximum and minimum possible seat-shares for each individual party.

The different seat matrices are then parsed through sub-regional (in the case of Delhi, the three subdivisions) vote-strengths of different parties to arrive at a more robust final number. Based on the vote-share projections of our survey findings reported yesterday, here is what the next Delhi assembly should resemble.





One of the aspects that we analysed yesterday wa*s regarding Congress party’s transformation as a sub-regional micro-electoral player. This is what we may see in Delhi too. In fact, this is the only way that opposition can challenge the almost hegemonic rise of the BJP, by having secret sub-regional, seat by seat understanding among the opposition parties in the last days leading up to the campaign.*

This strategy did succeed in Maharashtra where reportedly all the three parties (Shiv Sena, Congress and NCP) had reached some understanding among themselves for a few seats which prevented BJP from winning an outright majority.
*[These are rumours, I confirmed them with a few friends in maharashtra who stated that there were no tacit alliances b/w any parties, but in some consitiuencies, these were tacit alliances b/w candidates where 2 or more parties came together to defeat 1 party(BJP+SS+Cong against NCP) (SS+BJP against Congress) etc etc]


In an urban milieu like Delhi transferring votes at the last moment may not be easy, but Congress can leverage its position as a micro-sub-regional player and have some sort of an understanding with AAP where it may try and withdraw its candidates from the fight in order to defeat BJP.*

In today’s India, fighting an election in coalition with Congress can be detrimentally counterproductive, so the only logical way forward is to try and leverage opposition vote-bases in a covert way.

_[The second 5Forty3-Swarajya survey would be conducted from February 1st to February 5th when we shall see how the vote-shift patterns have been affected in the immediate vicinity of polling day.]

@jha @JanjaWeed @sancho @wolfschanzze @Prometheus @abingdongboy @Sidak @ soumitra @Marxist @heisenberg @Roybot @Jason bourne _

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> good job mate ......................u killed Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These cute little brain blind Bhakts are so entertaining
> 
> survey are showing lead to Kejru .............they still beating drums of 50+ seats...........lolwa................I remember a Bhakt here named @jha once told me to STFU as his Jaitley has won from Amritsar
> 
> Now that dude has put me on ignore list for just asking winning margin of Jaitley
> 
> I will troll the hell out of these Bhakts if BJP scored less seats then 50 ( even their leader jagdish mukhi said BJP will get 25 seats ....lolwa...............but Bhakts are more expert then a seasoned politicians .)



Anna was killed by your god Kejri last year when he highjacked his anticorruption movement for his political ambitions



Jason bourne said:


> Fake news





magudi said:


> Lol bhaktals relying on fake stories now that everything else has failed
> 
> Lol at feku rally today - not even half the people of previous ones, testimony of growing descent



What makes you think the news is fake ?

Delhi elections 2015: Over 5000 liquor bottles seized from godown allegedly owned by AAP's Uttam Nagar candidate - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## micky

http://www.ishafoundation.org/blog/.../inner-engineering-andhra-pradesh-government/
http://www.ishafoundation.org/blog/.../inner-engineering-andhra-pradesh-government/
first time in india, its happened to government organisation............





.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Will make Delhi a global city: Kejriwal - The Hindu

 He will hold dharnas against central govt demanding 'global city' status to Delhi 

Kejriwal opposes same party rule in State, Centre - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> See what I said. You took the bait  When did Modi say he is a common man ?


Oh dear You don't even have the slightest idea as to what Feku says.... The following is what he said....

"*I did not become chief minister on October 7, 2001. I have always been a CM. I am CM today and shall be CM forever. For me CM means common man. Narendra Modi.*"

Source: CM means 'Common Man' for Modi - IBNLive


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh dear You don't even have the slightest idea as to what Feku says.... The following is what he said....
> 
> "*I did not become chief minister on October 7, 2001. I have always been a CM. I am CM today and shall be CM forever. For me CM means common man. Narendra Modi.*"
> 
> Source: CM means 'Common Man' for Modi - IBNLive



You have toiled so hard and gone to great lengths to dig up that. Kudos to you !

CM means common man, and aam admi means mango man !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> You have toiled so hard and gone to great lengths to dig up that. Kudos to you !
> 
> CM means common man, and aam admi means mango man !


Naah a google just did the job for me... So Common man can wear 10 Lakh worth suit but Mango man is not even permitted to do a fraction of its spending... Right?


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Naah a google just did the job for me... So Common man can wear 10 Lakh worth suit but Mango man is not even permitted to do a fraction of its spending... Right?



Do you how aap originated ? Do you the know the founding principles of the party ? Why would you remember. Kejri himself has forgotten.


----------



## The_Showstopper

@IndoCarib Since everyone of us has forgotten our principles, Can you remind them for me?



IndoCarib said:


> Do you how aap originated ? Do you the know the founding principles of the party ? Why would you remember. Kejri himself has forgotten.


Since we don't remember our founding principles, can you remind us?


----------



## drnash

The_Showstopper said:


> @IndoCarib Since everyone of us has forgotten our principles, Can you remind them for me?
> 
> 
> Since we don't remember our founding principles, can you remind us?


Thats becoz you were never an AAP supporter to begin with. You were a Congie with a morbid hatred for Modi due to religious reasons. You give a damn about corruption or bad governance. You will blindly support even a donkey if it stands against Modi/BJP and start justifying its actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

drnash said:


> Thats becoz you were never an AAP supporter to begin with. You were a Congie with a morbid hatred for Modi due to religious reasons. You give a damn about corruption or bad governance. You will blindly support even a donkey if it stands against Modi/BJP and start justifying its actions.


Really? Can you come up with evidence to support your accusations? If you are unable to, please don't quote me since I seldom reply to baseless allegations....


----------



## SouthDesi

*Saturday, January 31, 2015*
*Delhi Polls - Why the Media backed 'Opinion' Polls are Misleading?*

It is as if AAP has got hold of some 'Bramhastra'. The party which was predicted to go into an oblivion post Delhi Assembly elections 2015, not 2 months ago, is now suddenly being hailed as a sure shot winner by its all time Cheer Leaders, the Indian mainstream Media. What exactly changed in the last 2 months? What trick did BJP miss? I would try to analyze how much of it is true and trustworthy, but before all of this a short note on who this election is really fought between.

*Battle Royale*

It will be quite incorrect to say this fight is between BJP and AAP (not because Congress is a non entity here). It would also be incorrect to say that this fight is between 2 individuals Bedi vs Kejriwal or Modi vs AAP or Kejriwal vs Shah etc. In real terms, BJP had lost the fight even before it began. BJP had no answer to AAP's carpet bombing. Thousands of energized AAP volunteers swarmed the city and visited every potential household, they assessed, might vote for them. In contrast BJP was relying on Modi rallies and eventually paid a good price for sitting idle. However their supporters were not silent and campaigned aggressively both in Social media and on Ground. On the other hand, AAP, despite having a strong campaign was not taken well by the voters. They had help, from the Media. Media played one giant role in negating the perception of 'Bhagoda' about Kejriwal. Moments back an 'independent' journalist in ABP news said AAP completed all its promises (free bijli, free water) except Lokpal and when it could not pass Lokpal, it left the govt. due to moral reasons. Now how true is that? Did AAP not leave for Kejriwal's Prime Ministerial ambitions? So in a way it would not be wrong to say that in effect, Delhi elections are between Indian Media and BJP supporters with AAP and BJP acting as the face of these two entities.

Lutyens dominated Media supports AAP as it is their last resort to undermine their nemesis, Modi. Not for no reasons have these opinion polls sprung up, hailing Kejriwal to be heading for a sweeping victory. Let's analyze these polls from an electoral viewpoint.

*Story the numbers tell*

How did the parties fair in last 2 polls
AS 2013 - BJP 33%, AAP 30%, Congress 25%
LS 2014 - BJP 47%, AAP 33%, Congress 15%

To naked eyes, it may appear that both BJP and AAP gained at the expense of Congress and Others, with BJP gaining more in the Lok Sabha elections, compared to the Assembly. However this is not true. Various sampling experiments reveal that AAP lost a SIGNIFICANT chunk of voters to BJP, especially the educated and/or middle class voters who were fed up with the AAP theatrics. This could be as high as 10% of the voters base. Some of these would also include voters who voted Kejriwal for CM but wanted Modi as PM. So the new figures should have been BJP 43%, AAP 20% and Congress 25% but the story does not end here. BJP would also gain some votes from Congress (~2% due to National Anti Incumbency) and Others (~2% due to BJP being a National party). On the other hand, many Congress floater voters (who were/are anti BJP) would not have voted AAP in Assembly thinking it to be a wastage would have considered AAP as a more viable Anti BJP alternative in Lok Sabha, so as high as 8% of them would migrate to AAP. AAP would also gain 5% from the 'Others' section as historically, these voters were neither fond of BJP nor Congress. So rightfully the number read 47%, 33% and 15%. So it is conclusive that AAP did lose a huge chunk of votes in the Lok Sabha.

*The Loyal Voter Base*

Each party has a dedicated votebase.
*BJP - *If one analyzes BJP's voteshare across elections, it has hovered around 33% to 52% in last few terms, and never went below 33% (at the peak of AAP wave) in the last two and a half decades decade. So it is safe to assume, BJP has a loyal vote base of 30% in Delhi

*Congress - *Congress has degrown since 2009 Lok Sabha elections in Delhi. Their low of 25% in Assembly 2013 was soon eclipsed by a new low of 15% in Lok Sabha 2014. Despite that fact that Congress was a loser in Assembly and a sure shot loser in 2014, 15% still held on to it. However some of these may realize that voting a losing entity is going to be futile and except for a few scattered pockets, Congress' story is all but over this time, so atleast a 1/3rd of the voters, the educated and the less emotional one would desert Congress, pegged at around 5%. So the loyal votebase for Congress is 10%

*AAP - *There are very few elections to analyze AAP's loyal base but the 2 elections DO give a story. As mentioned earlier, a huge chunk (as high as 10%) deserted AAP in Lok Sabha. However 20% of them still hung on to the party, despite its failures, theatrics and over ambitiousness. So AAP loyal vote base forms of 20%

*Others - *Small parties like BSP, INLD, SP etc have their pockets of influence in the city. Add to it the independents. The others vote share was around 5% in Lok Sabha and 12% in Assembly, which is understandable given that voters tend to polarize towards known parties in Lok Sabha elections than in Assembly. Also due to the higher number of seats in Assembly (70 to 7), the number of Independents with localized influence increase in an Assembly election. Hence the others would have a Loyal vote base of 10%.

Total Loyal Vote Base = 30% + 10% + 20% + 10% = 70%

*The Floater Voter Base*
These are the voters who would decide the fate of this election or any election for that matter. In 2013 and 2014 and even before that, these voters have shifted their allegiances across parties. But who are these voters and who are they likely to vote this time and for what reason? Let us try to further segregate these voters into segments and try to analyze which way they would vote.

1. Young Urban women (3%) - Aged between 18 to 35, they are approximately 3% in number. This does not mean that there are just 5% women in Delhi between the age of 18 and 35. This means that those women who do not have any party loyalty are approximately 3%
Who did they vote in 2013? - Possibly AAP
Who will they vote in 2014? - Possibly BJP
Who will they vote in 2015? - Possibly BJP
Driving Reason - Face of Kiran Bedi and issues related to women
Is there a swing compared to 2014 - No

2. Non Anti BJP Minorities (6%) - This group comprises mostly of voters who are not hostile to BJP and can vote to any party which they perceive would raise there issues
Who did they vote in 2013? AAP, BJP, Congress in that order
Who did they vote in 2014? BJP, AAP, Congress in that order
Who will they vote in 2015? AAP BJP Congress in that order
Driving Reason - BJP govt. did some work for them bu not enough to be perceived
Is there a swing compared to 2014 - Yes

3 Rural Settlers population, working class (5%) - This is the group which comprises of rural class (excluding above 2 categories)
Who did they vote in 2013? Congress, BJP, AAP in that order
Who did they vote in 2014? BJP, Congress, AAP in that order
Who will they vote in 2015? BJP, AAP, Congress in that order
Driving Reason - BJP's promise of rehab and growing pro poor image
Is there a swing compared to 2014 - Yes for AAP, No for BJP

4 Poor and weaker sections (11%) - The group of people who represent the poorest of the poor who lack even the basic facilities.
Who did they vote in 2013? AAP, Congress, BJP in that order
Who did they vote in 2014? AAP, BJP, Congress in that order
Who will they vote in 2015? AAP, BJP, Congress in that order
Driving Reason - AAP has been successful in convincing this set of voters and hence will get a major chunk of it
Is there a swing compared to 2014 - No

5 Others (5%) - The remaining population who are mostly in the outer areas of Delhi.
Who did they vote in 2013? BJP, Congress, AAP in that order
Who did they vote in 2014? BJP, Congress, AAP in that order
Who will they vote in 2015? BJP AAP, Congress in that order
Driving Reason - AAP was limited to the city region in 2013 but has now penetrated into the outskirts
Is there a swing compared to 2014 - Yes

The above 5 categories are mutually exclusive among themselves and one is not present in the 2nd. However these 5 categories are not exhaustive and would also be present in the 'loyal' voter base of the respective parties.

The partywise takeway of floater base would be

BJP - 1.5%+2%+2.5%+3%+2.5% = 11.5%
Congress - 0%+1%+0.5%+0.5%+0.5% = 2.5%
AAP - 1.5%+3%+2%+7.5%+2% = 16%

AAP would walk away with the majority of floater vote base as per my analysis, BJP a close 2nd and Congress not in the picture. The total voteshare would hence look like
BJP - 30+11.5 = 41.5%
Congress - 10+2.5 = 12.5%
AAP - 20+16 = 36%
Others - 10%

At a this vote share (BJP 41.5%, AAP, 36%, Congress 12.5%, Others 10%), the seats tally should hover around
BJP - 50-54
AAP - 12-16
Congress - 1-5
Others - 0-2

Hence the Media run Opinion Polls with the story of sudden surge of Kejriwal should be taken with a sack of salt.

To conclude, this is just an individual analysis without backing of any segregated sample survey. So it is possible that the analysis might not hold true during the counting day and results are quite different from what is stated here. However if logic is to be believed, the results should not be much different from what is stated here. What happens eventually will be known that day, for Indian voters have a knack of giving surprising results.

what is in a name?: Delhi Polls - Why the Media backed 'Opinion' Polls are Misleading?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krate M

All this analysis for and against any party forgets that the Delhi public loves to make shutiyas out of pollsters, last few election are reminders of this.
Best idea is to read the final poll results.


----------



## itachiii

Assi ghats of ganga being cleaned , work is still in progress.....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Prajapati

WTF !!!! ........ Assi Ghat is clean ! 

Modi Magic. I never thought i would live to see the day.


----------



## Echo_419

Prajapati said:


> WTF !!!! ........ Assi Ghat is clean !
> 
> Modi Magic. I never thought i would live to see the day.



do post some pictures



Darmashkian said:


> *Part 3: Delhi,The State of Being*
> _
> Hazaron Saal Nargis Apni Benoori Pe Roti Hai
> Bari Mushkil Se Hota Hai Chaman Mein Didahwar Paida_
> 
> – Iqbal
> [For a thousand years the narcissus has been lamenting its blindness;
> With great difficulty the one with true vision is born in the garden.]
> 
> “_Main tho chaandi ki jooti maar kar vote loonga” (I will win by the sheer force of money power) was one of the favourite brags of Bawa Bachittar Singh a future mayor of Delhi in the run-up to the very first 1951 assembly elections to the city-state._
> 
> *Bawa Bachittar Singh was the official Congress candidate from Pahargunj area which was classified as Jhandewalan assembly seat in the 1952 assembly elections and was well-known to be a part of the Nehru-Coterie in the then recently independent Delhi.*
> 
> In fact, *Bawa Bachittar Singh’s wealth and power was so overwhelming that he was often described in the local press as the “uncrowned king of Delhi” and, consequently, he was among the front-runners to be the next Chief Minister of the city-state.*
> 
> *A carpenter by profession and a man who had made his own destiny in the city of Peshawar where he had revived a dying school and established the Salwan Sanatan Dharam High School in 1942, but who was later forced to flee Pakistan as a Hindu refugee, Girdhari Lal Salwan was the refugee, who had taken on Bawa Bachittar Singh as the Bharatiya Jana Sangh candidate in that 1951 assembly election for Delhi.*
> 
> The whole of Delhi was expecting Bawa Bachittar Singh to simply crush Salwan in what was then dubbed as a non-contest.
> 
> In fact, it is recorded by one of Girdharilal’s biographers that *Bawa Bachittar Singh had grown so arrogant that he had once, during the election campaign, openly advised Mr. Salwan,* “_You are a Brahmin, you just look after your school and daily prayers. Don’t get into the murky and expensive business of politics and elections”_.
> 
> But Delhi had the gumption to surprise even in that era of no television or social media*. Girdhari Lal Salwan emerged victorious by less than 300 votes and Bawa Bachittar Singh had to suffer the shock of his life as a newly independent Delhi chose a refugee over Congress’s “chaandi ki jooti”.*
> 
> For the next 40-odd years, the Delhi assembly was abolished and it was converted into a metropolitan council, but when Delhi regained its assembly status in 1993, the first Chief Minister to assume office was once again a refugee from Pakistan, Madan Lal Khurana.
> 
> To that extent, *Delhi has always been a city of refugees and migrants.* At first, it was all those Pakistani Hindus, who were driven out of the country – just after 1947, Delhi with a population of 9 lakhs then, received 470000 refugees from western Punjab and Sindh.
> 
> Then, in the post-partition years, m*any other migrants started moving into Delhi from other parts of India mainly from UP and other North Indian states *in search of livelihood. Since 80’s and 90’s, after Calcutta lost its lustre, *Biharis have been migrating in large numbers to Delhi – Biharis who constituted merely 19% of the migrant population in the 70’s had increased up to 33% by 1991.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last two odd decades, the demographic composition of Delhi has undergone a sea change. *A city that was once dominated by Punjabis (especially after the migration due to partition) is today a mix of various other hues like Poorvanchalis, Paharis, Jats and Gujjars.*
> 
> In this sense, unlike other big cities of India that have a core ethnic identity – Marathi soul of Mumbai or the agitational Bengali heart of Kolkata – *Delhi is a truly cosmopolitan city-state with no particular group dominating her.*
> 
> Any electoral analysis of Delhi wouldn’t be complete without understanding the sub-regional variations. In the 2013 elections, u*rban Delhi was at the heart of AAP’s meteoric rise*, where the party had won 50% of its seats.
> 
> Yet, by the time we witnessed t*he 2014 LS polls, the same AAP was wiped out of urban Delhi where the party secured leads in only 1 out of 20 assembly segments in New Delhi and Chandni Chowk. The middle classes and urban voters had been disillusioned by Kejriwal’s 49-day non-governance. Thus, AAP had moved more to the poorer parts of Delhi and also to the periphery.*
> 
> *Another aspect of AAP’s phenomenal rise last time was the party’s tremendous traction in the reserved category seats where it won 9 out of 12 contests and BJP was restricted only to 2 SC MLAs. This time there are two factors to watch out for.*
> 
> *First, BJP under Amit Shah has made very strong efforts in wooing Dalits and backward castes of Delhi by even inducting a long time Congresswoman like Krishna Tirath. Second, AAP’s freshness quotient is much lower this time and the party is facing quite a bit of localized anti-incumbency in at least 6 of the SC reserved constituencies.*
> 
> For instance, Patel Nagar, where AAP has replaced its very unpopular super-rich sitting MLA, Veena Anand, a Jatav, with a Khatig, Hazari lal Chauhan who is himself facing regular local barbs in an anti-dowry case is a typical example of a party that is trying too hard to play the sub-caste game and instead finding itself in a soup.
> 
> There are roughly 20 lakh Dalit voters in Delhi, who are being wooed by both BJP and AAP meticulously this time. In fact, our own poll survey surprised us where it seemed BJP had found favour from almost as many Dalit respondents as AAP.
> 
> This changing dynamic of AAP-type agitational politics is a very clear example of how the Delhi electoral landscape is now reflecting the reality of January 2015. AAP is now as much a regular political party as others in the fray and voters cannot really make any distinction as they did last time.
> 
> Take the case of a high profile constituency like Patparganj, where Manish Sisodhia is facing his own former party colleague, Vinod Kumar Binny as the challenger. It is no longer a walk over for Sisodhia as BJP is putting all-out efforts in giving him a tough fight, especially in wooing Poorvanchalis and Paharis, who had voted for the saffron party in large numbers in the summer of 2014.
> 
> *BJP’s consistent growth among the Poorvanchalis, Paharis and Punjabis over the last couple of years was then complimented by its tremendous traction in urban Delhi in the LS polls. Congress on the other hand has been in consistent decline throughout all demographics which may have now extended to even Muslims. Yet, Congress may still make an impact in these elections by playing a spoilsport third player in the fold which may affect the swing factor.*
> 
> One of the least analysed aspects in Indian elections is the swing factor which becomes even more important now in Delhi because of back-to-back contests over the last year or so. The rise of AAP in Delhi in 2013 was powered by the urban population of Central Delhi, viz. New Delhi and Chandni Chowk areas, from where AAP had won maximum seats in 2013.
> 
> The swing factor here is interesting to note in comparison to the LS polls. In the 10 seats of Chandni Chowk, AAP had secured a total vote-share of 32% in December 2013, which remained consistent even in the LS polls of April 2014 when the party retained 31% vote-share.
> 
> *BJP which was on equal footing with AAP in December 2013 at 31% vote-share had taken a quantum leap towards 45% in the LS polls. This is where, we see the limitation of AAP’s growth in contrast to BJP’s tremendous rise which is also reflected in our poll survey.
> 
> 
> A 12.5% swing in favour of the BJP from 2013 December to 2014 April had resulted in the saffron party winning 28 more seats which meant more than 2 seats for every percentile increase in vote-share.*
> 
> *AAP which had actually gained 4.5% vote share had managed to lose 19 seats within those same 4 months. *Our vote-share projections for the upcoming assembly elections based on our survey findings until now suggest that *BJP is gaining 7% as compared to the last assembly elections but losing some 5% as compared to its overwhelming performance in the LS polls. On the other hand, AAP has remained more-or-less static in that 30 to 33% range.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Converting these vote-swings into actual seat-shares has been one of the shortcomings that we at 5Forty3 datalabs have been grappling with. As there are no fool-proof mathematical constructs to derive seat-shares from vote-share data in a complex electoral geography like India, we have been constantly trying to improve our statistical modelling techniques. After a long struggle, we have made some progress in this direction as we are finally very close to a tentative model for solving this tricky problem.
> 
> Although a detailed research paper on a statistical model for converting vote-shares to seats will be presented later in accordance with our consultant statistician Prof L. Shrikant, here we present some basic tenets pertaining to our present survey of Delhi.
> 
> In the past, most of our seat-share derivatives were based on percentage data, but now as more and more robust raw data becomes available, we are essentially using direct vote-patterns to arrive at seat projections. Here we are presenting a simpler version for interpreting data in the present context.
> 
> For instance in Delhi, assuming that 82 lakh people exercise their franchise on February 7th, the average median turnout in the 70 constituencies would be roughly 1 lakh 18 thousand. Considering BJP for the current example, we can project that the party could secure around 33 lakh votes in Delhi.
> 
> Now extrapolating the 2013 data, we can assign a median figure of 48000 votes for those seats that BJP has to win (i.e. BJP should get at least an average of 48k votes to win a seat), 35000 median votes for those seats where the party will be in runner-up position, 24000 median votes for those seats where BJP would be in the third position and so on and so forth.
> 
> We can thus distribute projected raw votes of all the parties to arrive at different seat matrices to get maximum and minimum possible seat-shares for each individual party.
> 
> The different seat matrices are then parsed through sub-regional (in the case of Delhi, the three subdivisions) vote-strengths of different parties to arrive at a more robust final number. Based on the vote-share projections of our survey findings reported yesterday, here is what the next Delhi assembly should resemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the aspects that we analysed yesterday wa*s regarding Congress party’s transformation as a sub-regional micro-electoral player. This is what we may see in Delhi too. In fact, this is the only way that opposition can challenge the almost hegemonic rise of the BJP, by having secret sub-regional, seat by seat understanding among the opposition parties in the last days leading up to the campaign.*
> 
> This strategy did succeed in Maharashtra where reportedly all the three parties (Shiv Sena, Congress and NCP) had reached some understanding among themselves for a few seats which prevented BJP from winning an outright majority.
> *[These are rumours, I confirmed them with a few friends in maharashtra who stated that there were no tacit alliances b/w any parties, but in some consitiuencies, these were tacit alliances b/w candidates where 2 or more parties came together to defeat 1 party(BJP+SS+Cong against NCP) (SS+BJP against Congress) etc etc]
> 
> 
> In an urban milieu like Delhi transferring votes at the last moment may not be easy, but Congress can leverage its position as a micro-sub-regional player and have some sort of an understanding with AAP where it may try and withdraw its candidates from the fight in order to defeat BJP.*
> 
> In today’s India, fighting an election in coalition with Congress can be detrimentally counterproductive, so the only logical way forward is to try and leverage opposition vote-bases in a covert way.
> 
> _[The second 5Forty3-Swarajya survey would be conducted from February 1st to February 5th when we shall see how the vote-shift patterns have been affected in the immediate vicinity of polling day.]
> 
> @jha @JanjaWeed @sancho @wolfschanzze @Prometheus @abingdongboy @Sidak @ soumitra @Marxist @heisenberg @Roybot @Jason bourne _



Both AAP's & BJP's campign in Delhi has gained full steam & on the result day everybody is gonna be surprised


----------



## indiatester

Wow. Impressive indeed. I hope they put in proper number of dustbins and also punish/deter people from messing it up.


----------



## Prajapati

indiatester said:


> Wow. Impressive indeed. I hope they put in proper number of dustbins and also punish/deter people from messing it up.



When people are *inspired *by outstanding leadership, then punishment is not required. People take PRIDE in doing the right thing. That is what self belief and self confidence does to you.

Modi zindabad.


----------



## Jason bourne

Press release copy of ex AAP volunteers. They are addressing press to expose kejriwal hawala transaction 

Tajinder Bagga on Twitter: "Press release copy of ex AAP volunteers. They are addressing press to expose kejriwal hawala transaction http://t.co/GhA6dClHmH"


Jadugar he kejriwal juggio se 2 crore ka donation le aya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

Jason bourne said:


> Press release copy of ex AAP volunteers. They are addressing press to expose kejriwal hawala transaction
> 
> Tajinder Bagga on Twitter: "Press release copy of ex AAP volunteers. They are addressing press to expose kejriwal hawala transaction http://t.co/GhA6dClHmH"
> 
> Jadugar he kejriwal juggio se 2 crore ka donation le aya



Looks like AAP is taking donations from Dawood Ibrahim and LeT  .................... how else does Hawala money gets round tripped into their "honest" acccount ? 

Now we understand why they have supporters in Dubai, Bangladesh and Pakistan.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Press release copy of ex AAP volunteers. They are addressing press to expose kejriwal hawala transaction
> 
> Tajinder Bagga on Twitter: "Press release copy of ex AAP volunteers. They are addressing press to expose kejriwal hawala transaction http://t.co/GhA6dClHmH"
> 
> 
> Jadugar he kejriwal juggio se 2 crore ka donation le aya




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562182903371554816check out this nautanki... he is going to investigate this once he becomes CM! 
What happened to that internal lokpal they have set up? Why don't they look into this now? Delusional twat...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

Echo_419 said:


> do post some pictures



check the post number 34,185


----------



## JanjaWeed

haha.. check yo yo salim's press conference & AAPtard spokesperson in timesnow. They have no explanation.. but are going to write to chief justice to investigate funding of every political party!


----------



## sancho

Oh boy, Indian politics at it's best, no discussions on real issues, just the usal blame game! 






So apart that one of those who alleges the AAP is part of the BJP, the AVAM leader just admitted on live TV that they investigated the issue last year and that they "*couldn't*" get proper proves for wrong doing, but that they decided to "*re-investigate*" the issue in the last few weeks and somehow now found evidence. 
BJP's Nirmala Sitharaman was asked, if the companies who provided donations are bogus companies, why no government department is investigating them based on these allegations and according to the law? Her response, the government *"might"* investigate "*after" *the elections. 
And even more hilarious, the Congress spokesmen attacks the AAP on their high moral about donations and says that they after all are just as bad as "*everybody*", which logically includes them.


----------



## IndoCarib

sancho said:


> Oh boy, Indian politics at it's best, no discussions on real issues, just the usal blame game!
> 
> View attachment 189349
> 
> So apart that one of those who alleges the AAP is part of the BJP, the AVAM leader just admitted on live TV that they investigated the issue last year and that they "*couldn't*" get proper proves for wrong doing, but that they decided to "*re-investigate*" the issue in the last few weeks and somehow now found evidence.
> BJP's Nirmala Sitharaman was asked, if the companies who provided donations are bogus companies, why no government department is investigating them based on these allegations and according to the law? Her response, the government *"might"* investigate "*after" *the elections.
> And even more hilarious, the Congress spokesmen attacks the AAP on their high moral about donations and says that they after all are just as bad as "*everybody*", which logically includes them.


 
Clever ploy of AAP deflect from all the heat. Even if AVAM is part of BJP, does that mean AAP is not answerable to the allegations?


----------



## sancho

JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. check yo yo salim's press conference & AAPtard spokesperson in timesnow. *They have no explanation*.. but are going to write to chief justice to investigate funding of every political party!



Explanation for what question though? Do they know about the company and it's merits? Doesn't look that way, at least they can't give a simple answer to that. But is the donation itself clear and according to the laws? Should be, as the name of the donor and all details reportedly were posted on their website.
For the earlier they look bad of course, since it's not enough for a party to post the names, but also to openly reject donations, if the donor doesn't look clean. But that's only a moral hit if the rest remains legal and according to laws. It actually even shows that the way of the AAP by posting the donations in such a transperant manner, gives the public (but also your opponents) way to fact check things. That actually should be mandatory for all political parties!


----------



## LaBong

Were not all these transactions listed on AAP's official page? I know they are 'aaptards', but don't you clever people think that if they wanted to launder money, they would have hidden these transactions? Even 'aaptards' can't be that idiotic.

I think BJP lost the plot in Delhi when they started ad hominem attack on Kejriwal instead of articulating their vision of making Delhi to progress further. They used the same tactics in the last Loksabha poll with their "Italian waitress/50 crore ke girlfriend/Pappu" rhetoric and it worked because they had Gujrat to show off and Congress was a royal ---- up. However this time BJP doesn't have much to show off in last 8 months they were in power except for expensive foreign tours and gaudy Kurtas. 

Kejriwal might be a demagogue, but thanks to BJP, Delhites don't have another option to choose from as opposed to AAP's promised freebies.


----------



## sancho

IndoCarib said:


> Clever ploy of AAP deflect from all the heat. Even if AVAM is part of BJP, does that mean AAP is not answerable to the allegations?


 please. It couldn't be more obvious that these allegations are just a cheap tactic of the BJP for the elections, if there would be anything behind it, they simply could had investigated it officially and prove things.
AAP has to answer if the transaction was legal or not and as it seems not even the BJP can prove the opposite right? All they say is, it is dubious because the transaction were done late at night, which again is just an allegation, ignoring that it's most likely an automated procedure of the banks and not even unusual.


----------



## LaBong

As per my experience in BFS sector, KYC is the onus on Bank which cleared the cheques and RBI.


----------



## lightoftruth

The latest revelations are useless Delhi is polarised politically even at gully level ,both parties have loyal supporters.It will all be dependent on booth level ,the party which will bring more ppl out will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

sancho said:


> please. It couldn't be more obvious that these allegations are just a cheap tactic of the BJP for the elections, if there would be anything behind it, they simply could had investigated it officially and prove things.
> AAP has to answer if the transaction was legal or not and as it seems not even the BJP can prove the opposite right? All they say is, it is dubious because the transaction were done late at night, which again is just an allegation, ignoring that it's most likely an automated procedure of the banks and not even unusual.


 
Karan Singh and Gopal Goel of AAP Volunteer Action Manch (AVAM)
"All the four donations hit AAP website on exactly the same date and time around midnight. Later I found they do not have net worth or profits for donating Rs 50 lakh each," Goel claimed. However, AAP claimed that *Karan Singh was sacked from the party last year for anti-party activities.*


----------



## sancho

LaBong said:


> Were not all these transactions listed on AAP's official page? I know they are 'aaptards', but don't you clever people think that if they wanted to launder money, they would have hidden these transactions? *Even 'aaptards' can't be that idiotic.*




Exactly, they actually can't be so stupid to make it so obvious, by showing not only the details of the donor publically, but also by accept such a large ammount at once. 



LaBong said:


> Kejriwal might be a demagogue, but thanks to BJP, *Delhites don't have another option to choose from as opposed to AAP's promised freebies*.



And that's the real issue here, BJP was not able to counter the AAP and Kejriwal on real issues, they didn't even took on these obvious things like how AAP will fund the freebies and how realistic all that is. I'm sure they will bring out their manifesto in the last minute only, when it's too late to actually compare with the AAP manifesto and to understand the differences.



IndoCarib said:


> Karan Singh and Gopal Goel of AAP Volunteer Action Manch (AVAM)
> "All the four donations hit AAP website on exactly the same date and time around midnight. Later I found they do not have net worth or profits for donating Rs 50 lakh each," Goel claimed. However, AAP claimed that *Karan Singh was sacked from the party last year for anti-party activities.*



It was this Gopal Goel that admitted they didn't found evidence for wrong doing last year when they investigated, but investigated NOW (right before the elections) again and allegedly found something. How convinient that they had the info for a year, couldn't find anything and now after some of them even joined BJP they found "something"? 
You don't even need to add 1+1 to understand where this is coming from, or how credible AVAM is and the fact that AAP sacked him, just makes it more evident that he / they are trying to get back at AAP, which explains the timing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

@sancho @LaBong watch Times Now. Arnab is answering both of your questions....... The four companies don't exist..... at the given address, nothing is there as listed on AAP website. Either its a gaffe on part of AAP or a real fraud on part of them

@sancho @LaBong watch Times Now. Arnab is answering both of your questions....... The four companies don't exist..... at the given address, nothing is there as listed on AAP website. Either its a gaffe on part of AAP or a real fraud on part of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

sancho said:


> Exactly, they actually can't be so stupid to make it so obvious, by showing not only the details of the donor publically, but also by accept such a large ammount at once.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the real issue here, BJP was not able to counter the AAP and Kejriwal on real issues, they didn't even took on these obvious things like how AAP will fund the freebies and how realistic all that is. I'm sure they will bring out their manifesto in the last minute only, when it's too late to actually compare with the AAP manifesto and to understand the differences.
> 
> 
> 
> *It was this Gopal Goel that admitted they didn't found evidence for wrong doing last year when they investigated*, but investigated NOW (right before the elections) again and allegedly found something. How convinient that they had the info for a year, couldn't find anything and now after some of them even joined BJP they found "something"?
> You don't even need to add 1+1 to understand where this is coming from, or how credible AVAM is and the fact that AAP sacked him, just makes it more evident that he / they are trying to get back at AAP, which explains the timing.


 
Not really sure about that. I think BJP's negative campaigning is going to cost them. Looks like Amith Shah or Modi is not in control. Delhi's BJP unit wants to handover the elections to AK on a platter to get back at KB. But I dread to think of AK as the CM for 5 years.


----------



## Echo_419

lightoftruth said:


> The latest revelations are useless Delhi is polarised politically even at gully level ,both parties have loyal supporters.It will all be dependent on booth level ,the party which will bring more ppl out will win.



Codn't agree more but AAP's campaign is a bit more strong than BJP's


----------



## JanjaWeed

sancho said:


> Explanation for what question though? Do they know about the company and it's merits? Doesn't look that way, at least they can't give a simple answer to that. But is the donation itself clear and according to the laws? Should be, as the name of the donor and all details reportedly were posted on their website.
> For the earlier they look bad of course, since it's not enough for a party to post the names, but also to openly reject donations, if the donor doesn't look clean. But that's only a moral hit if the rest remains legal and according to laws. It actually even shows that the way of the AAP by posting the donations in such a transperant manner, gives the public (but also your opponents) way to fact check things. That actually should be mandatory for all political parties!



AAP has set itself a high moral grounds & characterized as ethically superior compared to other political parties. They have been surviving by labeling every other opponent corrupt & dishonest. So it's only fair for AAP to stay above all suspicions!
On the face of it, they claim to be transparent. They put all their donation details on their website & claim to be transparent. By merely putting the donation at the website doesn't mean the transaction is above board, No one can search that data by name or amount or by date. You need transaction IDs for that.. & it's not possible for an ordinary citizen to get that.

When you have so called donor companies who do no business, make no goods, sell nothing, carry bogus addresses, but exist only to donate huge chunks of money to a political party... what do you make out of it? One can simply conclude that AAP is merely a front for money laundering... & it's not surprising at all that AAP failed to provide any satisfactory explanation to some valid questions raised by AVAM!


----------



## NKVD

IndoCarib said:


> Not really sure about that. I think BJP's negative campaigning is going to cost them. Looks like Amith Shah or Modi is not in control. Delhi's BJP unit wants to handover the elections to AK on a platter to get back at KB. But I dread to think of AK as the CM for 5 years.


Meanwhile


----------



## Echo_419

sancho said:


> Exactly, they actually can't be so stupid to make it so obvious, by showing not only the details of the donor publically, but also by accept such a large ammount at once.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the real issue here, BJP was not able to counter the AAP and Kejriwal on real issues, they didn't even took on these obvious things like how AAP will fund the freebies and how realistic all that is. I'm sure they will bring out their manifesto in the last minute only, when it's too late to actually compare with the AAP manifesto and to understand the differences.
> 
> 
> 
> It was this Gopal Goel that admitted they didn't found evidence for wrong doing last year when they investigated, but investigated NOW (right before the elections) again and allegedly found something. How convinient that they had the info for a year, couldn't find anything and now after some of them even joined BJP they found "something"?
> You don't even need to add 1+1 to understand where this is coming from, or how credible AVAM is and the fact that AAP sacked him, just makes it more evident that he / they are trying to get back at AAP, which explains the timing.



The situation on the ground is that AAP is slowly but surely taking the lead over the BJP if it hasn't already 
& BJP's campaign is very negative & Uninspiring totally opposite of what AAP has been doing 
Looks like AAP is gonna win My Delhi(Hope it's not true though)


----------



## NKVD




----------



## Echo_419

NKVD said:


> Meanwhile
> View attachment 189394



F*ck



NKVD said:


> View attachment 189397



F*ck Again,looks like AAP will win


----------



## NKVD

Echo_419 said:


> F*ck
> 
> 
> 
> F*ck Again,looks like AAP will win


Are you From Delhi


----------



## lightoftruth

Echo_419 said:


> Codn't agree more but AAP's campaign is a bit more strong than BJP's


Yup Kiran bedi is a disappointment when it comes to political campaigning ,anyways whoever is going to win is bound to fail .Arvind kejriwal if win will go back to dharna's blaming centre for his failure,if kiran bedi win she will be daily punch bag of AAP who will be on dharna's over undoable promises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Tridibans said:


> @sancho @LaBong watch Times Now. Arnab is answering both of your questions....... The four companies don't exist..... at the given address, nothing is there as listed on AAP website. Either its a gaffe on part of AAP or a real fraud on part of them
> 
> @sancho @LaBong watch Times Now. Arnab is answering both of your questions....... The four companies don't exist..... at the given address, nothing is there as listed on AAP website. Either its a gaffe on part of AAP or a real fraud on part of them




Once again onus is on the bank before clearing those cheques. There is a thing called KYC(Know your customer), if those are ghost companies why were they allowed to issue cheques?

And since when Hawalas are done through cheques?


----------



## Echo_419

lightoftruth said:


> Yup Kiran bedi is a disappointment when it comes to political campaigning ,anyways whoever is going to win is bound to fail .Arvind kejriwal if win will go back to dharna's blaming centre for his failure,if kiran bedi win she will be daily punch bag of AAP who will be on dharna's over undoable promises.



Either way my city is F*cked but still let's hope for the best



NKVD said:


> Are you From Delhi



Ya Delhiwalla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP has set itself a high moral grounds & characterized as ethically superior compared to other political parties. They have been surviving by labeling every other opponent corrupt & dishonest. So it's only fair for AAP to stay above all suspicions!
> On the face of it, they claim to transparent. They put all their donation details on their website & claim to be transparent. By merely putting the donation at the website doesn't mean the transaction is above board, No one can search that data by name or amount or by date. You need transaction IDs for that.. & it's not possible for an ordinary citizen to get that.
> 
> When you have so called donor companies who do no business, make no goods, sell nothing, carry bogus addresses, but exist only to donate huge chunks of money to a political party... what do you make out of it? One can simply conclude that AAP is merely a front for money laundering... & it's not surprising at all that AAP failed to provide any satisfactory explanation to some valid questions raised by AVAM!



Money laundering using cheques and then publish the transactions to website for everyone to see?

If anything this 'scam' only proves that AAP's model of listing all transaction in public domain is working as the shady donations are coming forth for everyone to see and investigate.

And just because AAP claims itself to be honest, that doesn't give a free ride for everyone else! Being honest is a prerequisite of an politician, it's sad that only AAP is taking the challenge head on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

@Echo_419 "Blast from the past"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

LaBong said:


> Once again onus is on the bank before clearing those cheques. There is a thing called KYC(Know your customer), if those are ghost companies why were they allowed to issue cheques?
> 
> And since when Hawalas are done through cheques?



Actually these days its pretty easy to bypass KYC norms (Myself being a banker  ). Thing is , as a shell company, most fraudsters do the "dodgy" transactions within the first few days and that too in small amounts (less than croes) to bypass Anti Money Laundering cells (Our bank has Indias' largest in Jaipur). Because, soon they are caught (fake KYC/ transactions, etc) and the accounts are either put on hold or closed.

In todays day and age, Banks cannot prevent a Current Account holder to wait for the background checks to be completed before they can use their accounts.

And for the banks, its impossible to do all the veryfying (that too in some cases) before actually opening the account.


----------



## sancho

Tridibans said:


> @sancho @LaBong watch Times Now. Arnab is answering both of your questions....... The four companies don't exist..... at the given address, nothing is there as listed on AAP website. Either its a gaffe on part of AAP or a real fraud on part of them



As said above, the question on the companies background is one issue for the AAP, but only if official investigations on the company shows wrong doing, you can blame AAP. Till then, they only have to answer if the transaction itself was legal.



IndoCarib said:


> Not really sure about that. I think BJP's negative campaigning is going to cost them



I see it the same, if they had actually taken on AAP with a proper candidate and a clear vision for Delhi, as well as attacked AAP on their weakpoints, they should stand much stronger at this point. But the inconsistent way of they went, has weakend them more than it helped them.



JanjaWeed said:


> AAP has set itself a high moral grounds & characterized as ethically superior compared to other political parties. They have been surviving by labeling every other opponent corrupt & dishonest. So it's only fair for AAP to stay above all suspicions!



Hehe, they did and it's of course only fair if the opponents points to wrong doings, but this case screams fake and created by the BJP from all sides and that only to out of the hurt feelings that AAP had this high moral grounds. At the end however, allegations are not enough to hit the moral ground. Where is the evidence, why no official investigations, why no complains...?



JanjaWeed said:


> By merely putting the donation at the website doesn't mean the transaction is above board




Of course not, but it makes them traceable and neither BJP nor Congress is ready to put their donors up in public and traceable right? In fact, the first black money cases even revealed names of BJP donors, that nobody would had known about, if these investigations wouldn't be done, since they are not published by the party. 



JanjaWeed said:


> When you have so called donor companies who do no business, make no goods, sell nothing, carry bogus addresses, but exist only to donate huge chunks of money to a political party... what do you make out of it?



That somebody has to investigate it and who is in government and could do it? So unless investigations were done and wrong doing proven, it simply doesn't matter what the BJP, you or me make out of our gut feeling. 
Could you deny at this point, that an opponent party / their supporters are not behind these donations, to hit APP? So at this point, there is simply nothing than allegations of a questionable group and conveniently they came out right before the elections.


----------



## LaBong

Tridibans said:


> Actually these days its pretty easy to bypass KYC norms (Myself being a banker  ). Thing is , as a shell company, most fraudsters do the "dodgy" transactions within the first few days and that too in small amounts (less than croes) to bypass Anti Money Laundering cells (Our bank has Indias' largest in Jaipur). Because, soon they are caught (fake KYC/ transactions, etc) and the accounts are either put on hold or closed.
> 
> In todays day and age, Banks cannot prevent a Current Account holder to wait for the background checks to be completed before they can use their accounts.
> 
> And for the banks, its impossible to do all the veryfying (that too in some cases) before actually opening the account.



That's true, however that doesn't change the fact the onus is on Bank, RBI and as well as AAP for not doing due diligence. No one launders money using cheque. 

Some idiots were claiming that it;s Hawala because cheques were deposited in midnight. Which bank is open at midnight to accept cheques? It must be some bank automation system which clears cheque at midnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Tridibans said:


> Actually these days its pretty easy to bypass KYC norms (Myself being a banker  ).



What do you make out of the timing of the transactions at the same time late at night?


----------



## Tridibans

sancho said:


> What do you make out of the timing of the transactions at the same time late at night?



Most systems do backup and non essential filters are put on hold uring night . Many banks have strict guidelines to check for "suspect" transaction in during business hours (logical as atleast one part of a transaction mostly is white, which requires it to be either a business related transaction or request for the cheque/ money order put during this period.)

Late night means can easily bypass radars of Bank officials for atleast 6-7 hours, until late on the next day, if at alkl something fishy is detected.



LaBong said:


> That's true, however that doesn't change the fact the onus is on Bank, RBI and as well as AAP for not doing due diligence. No one launders money using cheque.
> 
> Some idiots were claiming that it;s Hawala because cheques were deposited in midnight. Which bank is open at midnight to accept cheques? It must be some bank automation system which clears cheque at midnight.



Actually, if the company had valid legal papers (and was not availing a loan, which requires actual physical verification of company premises) and have only simple Current/ Overdraft facility, the Banks are not responsible if the essentials like PAN Card/ License/ Certificate of Incorporation are all fakes. Banks have tried and tested procedures to ensure that the originals are true copy, but modern technology and cunning frausters have often duped them.

It then becomes a criminal case and mostly CID's economic wing does the investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

NKVD said:


> @Echo_419 "Blast from the past"



Let's hope this is true,i don't want my city to go into AAP's hands but on the ground here the AAP's campaign looks way more better than BJP's


----------



## LaBong

sancho said:


> What do you make out of the timing of the transactions at the same time late at night?


I dont think one can deposit a cheque at midnight in India. In US I can scan a cheque using my banks app however even then it takes a day to clear the transaction.

It must be some automation in banks part which list the transactions to be cleared at midnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Echo_419 said:


> Let's hope this is true,i don't want my city to go into AAP's hands but on the ground here the AAP's campaign looks way more better than BJP's


Actually the Interesting Fact in this survey was

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562260392492036096


----------



## sancho

LaBong said:


> I dont think one can deposit a cheque at midnight in India. In US I can scan a cheque using my banks app however even then it takes a day to clear the transaction.
> 
> It must be some automation in banks part which list the transactions to be cleared at midnight.



Same here in Germany, but wasn't sure how it works with Indian banks.


----------



## Echo_419

NKVD said:


> Actually the Interesting Fact in this survey was
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562260392492036096



Good for the BJP but on the Ground AAP is way better


----------



## IndoCarib

Echo_419 said:


> Good for the BJP but on the Ground AAP is way better


 
Does it look like a hung assembly again ? or clear majority for AAP ?


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> Does it look like a hung assembly again ? or clear majority for AAP ?



More like a Hung assembly(I will be glad to be proven wrong) AAP's campaign is very solid & on top of that Kiren Bedi turned out to be a huge Disappointment


----------



## NKVD

Echo_419 said:


> Good for the BJP but on the Ground AAP is way better


No May be in your constituency RSS & is working were they have too I still say its Tough Fight Lets see what 10 th feb says


----------



## IndoCarib

Echo_419 said:


> More like a Hung assembly(I will be glad to be proven wrong) AAP's campaign is very solid & on top of that Kiren Bedi turned out to be a *huge Disappointment*


 
That is right. She is unconventional. She could have been a great CM though. Much better than Kejri
Modi should have taken Kejri directly head on instead of roping in Bedi.

Meanwhile surveys show what you feared

Delhi Elections 2015: Hung assembly once again; AAP 35 seats, BJP 29, says survey - The Economic Times

Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) likely to emerge as the single largest party with 35 seats while BJP is projected to get 29 seats.



Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/46099627.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Echo_419 said:


> More like a Hung assembly(I will be glad to be proven wrong) AAP's campaign is very solid & on top of that Kiren Bedi turned out to be a huge Disappointment


Its not about Kiran bedi its about booth level management by the Bjp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

NKVD said:


> Its not about Kiran bedi its about booth level management by the Bjp



correct booth level management will still be a big thing


----------



## NKVD

IndoCarib said:


> That is right. She is unconventional. She could have been a great CM though. Much better than Kejri
> Modi should have taken Kejri directly head on instead of roping in Bedi.
> 
> Meanwhile surveys show what you feared
> 
> Delhi Elections 2015: Hung assembly once again; AAP 35 seats, BJP 29, says survey - The Economic Times
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) likely to emerge as the single largest party with 35 seats while BJP is projected to get 29 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/46099627.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


its conducted on 27 jan i don't think it credible i still have faith in bjp ground level workers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

LaBong said:


> Money laundering using cheques and then publish the transactions to website for everyone to see?
> 
> If anything this 'scam' only proves that AAP's model of listing all transaction in public domain is working as the shady donations are coming forth for everyone to see and investigate.
> 
> And just because AAP claims itself to be honest, that doesn't give a free ride for everyone else! Being honest is a prerequisite of an politician, it's sad that only AAP is taking the challenge head on.





sancho said:


> Hehe, they did and it's of course only fair if the opponents points to wrong doings, but this case screams fake and created by the BJP from all sides and that only to out of the hurt feelings that AAP had this high moral grounds. At the end however, allegations are not enough to hit the moral ground. Where is the evidence, why no official investigations, why no complains...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, but it makes them traceable and neither BJP nor Congress is ready to put their donors up in public and traceable right? In fact, the first black money cases even revealed names of BJP donors, that nobody would had known about, if these investigations wouldn't be done, since they are not published by the party.
> 
> 
> 
> That somebody has to investigate it and who is in government and could do it? So unless investigations were done and wrong doing proven, it simply doesn't matter what the BJP, you or me make out of our gut feeling.
> Could you deny at this point, that an opponent party / their supporters are not behind these donations, to hit APP? So at this point, there is simply nothing than allegations of a questionable group and conveniently they came out right before the elections.


We all know that politics is not a clean business & no political parties are clean when it comes to political funding. No political parties other than AAP has set itself such a high standard when it comes to ethics, morality & integrity in this business of politics. So it's only viable that AAP answers specific questions raised by it's detractors. AAP can't hide by taking refuge by way of looking to balance it's misdemeanor with that of other parties, only makes it just another political party.

Merely publishing the donation in public domain doesn't mean that the money is attained by transparent means! AAP repeatedly claimed that any donation of 10000 rupees or over is not accepted without PAC, headed by Mr Clean himself! So all those donations of above 50 lacs each must have satisfied PAC & met the high standard of integrity preached by Kejriwal & his cronies. If that's the case.. they would have known the identity of these donors & source of their income. It would have been a basic requirement as per the guidelines set for PAC. Why is it so hard to reveal those details, instead of trivializing the matter?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560843025845202946@JanjaWeed @Prometheus @IndoCarib @Tridibans @NKVD @Guynextdoor2 @The_Showstopper @Echo_419



o


sancho said:


> As said above, the question on the companies background is one issue for the AAP, but only if official investigations on the company shows wrong doing, you can blame AAP. Till then, they only have to answer if the transaction itself was legal.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it the same, if they had actually taken on AAP with a proper candidate and a clear vision for Delhi, as well as attacked AAP on their weakpoints, they should stand much stronger at this point. But the inconsistent way of they went, has weakend them more than it helped them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, they did and it's of course only fair if the opponents points to wrong doings, but this case screams fake and created by the BJP from all sides and that only to out of the hurt feelings that AAP had this high moral grounds. At the end however, allegations are not enough to hit the moral ground. Where is the evidence, why no official investigations, why no complains...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, but it makes them traceable and neither BJP nor Congress is ready to put their donors up in public and traceable right? In fact, the first black money cases even revealed names of BJP donors, that nobody would had known about, if these investigations wouldn't be done, since they are not published by the party.
> 
> 
> 
> That somebody has to investigate it and who is in government and could do it? So unless investigations were done and wrong doing proven, it simply doesn't matter what the BJP, you or me make out of our gut feeling.
> Could you deny at this point, that an opponent party / their supporters are not behind these donations, to hit APP? So at this point, there is simply nothing than allegations of a questionable group and conveniently they came out right before the elections.



There are 1000s of donations pouring in. I don' know if it is realistic to do a check on everyone. The only thing possible is that if a fraud has been proven (like now), post facto prosecution can be done. I donated 3 times and each time I got a phone call from their volunteers thanking me. I think that itself is a big deal. Checking beyond that is unrealistic. Arnab is barking like a dog again BTW. His 'strong interview' with modi he didn't have the balls to raise funding but suddenly he has become excited.


----------



## LaBong

JanjaWeed said:


> We all know that politics is not a clean business & no political parties are clean when it comes to political funding. No political parties other than AAP has set itself such a high standard when it comes to ethics, morality & integrity in this business of politics. So it's only viable that AAP answers specific questions raised by it's detractors. AAP can't hide by taking refuge by way of looking to balance it's misdemeanor with that of other parties, only makes it just another political party.
> 
> Merely publishing the donation in public domain doesn't mean that the money is attained by transparent means! AAP repeatedly claimed that any donation of 10000 rupees or over is not accepted without PAC, headed by Mr Clean himself! So all those donations of above 50 lacs each must have satisfied PAC & met the high standard of integrity preached by Kejriwal & his cronies. If that's the case.. they would have known the identity of these donors & source of their income. It would have been a basic requirement as per the guidelines set for PAC. Why is it so hard to reveal those details, instead of trivializing the matter?


What you are saying that it is a fault at due diligence by AAP. That's true enough, however it only came to light because AAP posts all transaction in public domain which is the right way to go, even if there is any shady donation it's for everyone to see and will be mitigated by full public investigation. If I had any doubt of AAP funding before, I don't have it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> More like a Hung assembly(I will be glad to be proven wrong) AAP's campaign is very solid & on top of that Kiren Bedi turned out to be a huge Disappointment




Bhai its a media perception its either a BJP majority or hung essembly ... but I still think bjp will come out victorious easily... u cant beat bjp and RSS booth management ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai its a media perception its either a BJP majority or hung essembly ... but I still think bjp will come out victorious easily... u cant beat bjp and RSS booth management ...


 
I hope you are right. If Kejri wins , Delhi looses.


----------



## JanjaWeed

LaBong said:


> What you are saying that it is a fault at due diligence by AAP.


due diligence is when you follow the protocol prescribed by yourself! AAP failed to do that.. & goes to show that all these PAC & internal lokpal is nothing but a big smokescreen to hoodwink general public!


> That's true enough, however it only came to light because AAP posts all transaction in public domain which is the right way to go, even if there is any shady donation it's for everyone to see and will be mitigated by full public investigation. If I had any doubt of AAP funding before, I don't have it now.


It din't came out 'cause AAP posted all transactions on their website! If that was the case.. it would have been out ten months ago when the transaction took place. It came out only 'cause of the insiders who were privy to these kind of shenanigans within AAP!


----------



## LaBong

JanjaWeed said:


> due diligence is when you follow the protocol prescribed by yourself! AAP failed to do that.. & goes to show that all these PAC & internal lokpal is nothing but a big smokescreen to hoodwink general public!



AAP as a political party needs to ensure that all donations are done through legal channel, which they did by accepting only cheque and putting the information on public domain for everyone to see. You can't expect AAP to also ensure doing background check of donors, that's the job of investigation agencies. AAP did it's part by making the transaction information public and not accepting donation by cash, now let the investigation agencies to their work and find out the money trail. There's no question of legality of these transactions, if you send me a cheque, I'd assume the Bank has verified your PAN, address and other detail before letting you open a bank account and clearing the cheque. 

Can BJP claim the same that all his donations are via cheque and no cash is involved. 



> It din't came out 'cause AAP posted all transactions on their website! If that was the case.. it would have been out ten months ago when the transaction took place. It came out only 'cause of the insiders who were privy to these kind of shenanigans within AAP!



As per media report these so called "insiders" reported these transactions 8 months ago, however instead of doing proper investigation to find out who's behind these shady companies, these transactions were brought up anew just 5 days before the election. We can see who's doing the shenanigans and who's behind the facade of these 'insiders'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> That is right. She is unconventional. She could have been a great CM though. Much better than Kejri
> Modi should have taken Kejri directly head on instead of roping in Bedi.
> 
> Meanwhile surveys show what you feared
> 
> Delhi Elections 2015: Hung assembly once again; AAP 35 seats, BJP 29, says survey - The Economic Times
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) likely to emerge as the single largest party with 35 seats while BJP is projected to get 29 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/46099627.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst






















LaBong said:


> I dont think one can deposit a cheque at midnight in India. In US I can scan a cheque using my banks app however even then it takes a day to clear the transaction.
> 
> It must be some automation in banks part which list the transactions to be cleared at midnight.


I am not sure about other banks but SBI has Cash and Cheque deposit machines where you can deposit cash and cheques anytime... Cash deposits reflects immediately though never tried Cheque deposits..


----------



## JanjaWeed

LaBong said:


> AAP as a political party needs to ensure that all donations are done through legal channel, which they did by accepting only cheque and putting the information on public domain for everyone to see. You can't expect AAP to also ensure doing background check of donors, that's the job of investigation agencies. AAP did it's part by making the transaction information public and not accepting donation by cash, now let the investigation agencies to their work and find out the money trail. There's no question of legality of these transactions, if you send me a cheque, I'd assume the Bank has verified your PAN, address and other detail before letting you open a bank account and clearing the cheque.


Cool.. if that's how the books are going to be maintained.. then don't give it large about having a PAC which will scrutinise every donation which is 10 lac rupees or over, with stringent checks & balances to go with it. 


> Can BJP claim the same that all his donations are via cheque and no cash is involved.


BJP don't claim to be holier than thou like AAP when it comes to the business of politics. 



> As per media report these so called "insiders" reported these transactions 8 months ago, however instead of doing proper investigation to find out who's behind these shady companies, these transactions were brought up anew just 5 days before the election. We can see who's doing the shenanigans and who's behind the facade of these 'insiders'.


well.. insiders were still inside then. It only came to light when they became outsiders!


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The_Showstopper said:


> I am not sure about other banks but SBI has Cash and Cheque deposit machines where you can deposit cash and cheques anytime... Cash deposits reflects immediately though never tried Cheque deposits..



I can't understand this 37% Kiran Bedi figure. I mean if anything she's proved herself to be a moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

JanjaWeed said:


> BJP don't claim to be holier than thou like AAP when it comes to the business of politics.



So? Just because one doesn't claim to be honest, is he exempt of all scrutiny? It's like when Pakistanis say we are not answerable for minority rights because we don't claim to be secular.



JanjaWeed said:


> Cool.. if that's how the books are going to be maintained.. then don't give it large about having a PAC which will scrutinise every donation which is 10 lac rupees or over, with stringent checks & balances to go with it.



Like I said before, it's a fault of due diligence at the part of AAP as well, they need to be more careful now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> More like a Hung assembly(I will be glad to be proven wrong) AAP's campaign is very solid & on top of that Kiren Bedi turned out to be a huge Disappointment



Does it really matter ? Delhi is not really a 'state' in real sense most of the police force is controlled by centre also BJP already runs 3MCDs if am not mistaken .And even if AAP gets a majority it won't be able to make any serious dents outside Delhi . Good thing is it might also serve as a wake up call for BJP to rein in idiots making headlines for all the wrong reasons.
As a delhite you should be happy that you might get free water/wifi/electricity/cctvs etc etc


----------



## Prajapati

LaBong said:


> So? Just because one doesn't claim to be honest, is he exempt of all scrutiny? It's like when Pakistanis say we are not answerable for minority rights because we don't claim to be secular.



Nonsense. BJP has nothing to hide and all its accounts are open to scrutiny as per the LAWS in India. You have to prove otherwise if you want to do propaganda. 



> Like I said before, it's a fault of due diligence at the part of AAP as well, they need to be more careful now on.



That is like saying Dawood needs to be more careful while committing crime  ............... where is your proof that the shell companies were not set up by AAP to convert their black money into White ? LOL at your "ASSumptions".



LaBong said:


> Money laundering using cheques and then publish the transactions to website for everyone to see?
> 
> If anything this 'scam' only proves that AAP's model of listing all transaction in public domain is working as the shady donations are coming forth for everyone to see and investigate.
> 
> And just because AAP claims itself to be honest, that doesn't give a free ride for everyone else! Being honest is a prerequisite of an politician, it's sad that only AAP is taking the challenge head on.



That is as dumb as saying ISI allowed Ajmal Kasab to get caught and have GPS and satellite phones that proved pakistani ISI involvement. From ISI to AAP, everybody makes a mistake and hopes they will not get caught. 

This SCAM proves AAP has NO Moral Authority to claim anything. Not that was ever in doubt. Just another nail in its coffin that buries its moral policing rights. 

This could very well be a shell company floated by AAP to launder money. It could very well be a shell company for Arvind Kejriwal. He is a former Income Tax officer who never got transferred out of Delhi in contrary to normal practice. 

Any one can CLAIM to be anything, including being "honest". Sadly the FACTS do not match up to their CLAIMS. There is NO EVIDENCE AAP is taking corruption head on. Where is the MINUTES OF THE MEETING where Arvind Kejriwal and Yogendra Yadav cleard those payments ?  

Why is AAP not transparent and providing us with those Minutes of the meeting ? Hypocrisy much ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Prajapati said:


> That is like saying Dawood needs to be more careful while committing crime  ............... where is your proof that the shell companies were not set up by AAP to convert their black money into White ? LOL at your "ASSumptions".



I have no proof that these companies were not set up by Kejriwal and you have no proof that these companies were set up by Kejriwal, so we have to base our argument on the facts we have now, which is the legality of transaction.

Because there is a lack of proof as to who set up these companies, there should be investigation to find out the people behind these companies, which AAP asked to set up but BJP and centre seem to be strangely reluctant to carry on.



Prajapati said:


> That is as dumb as saying ISI allowed Ajmal Kasab to get caught and have GPS and satellite phones that proved pakistani ISI involvement. From ISI to AAP, everybody makes a mistake and hopes they will not get caught.



That whatsoever makes no sense at all, may be I'm turning into an 'aapturd' but my intellectual level just fail to grasp the analogy.

Once again you don't launder money using cheque as it leaves behind a visible trace, no idotic ajmal kasab or isi analogy changes that.



Prajapati said:


> This *could *very well be a shell company floated by AAP to launder money. It *could *very well be a shell company for Arvind Kejriwal. He is a former Income Tax officer who never got transferred out of Delhi in contrary to normal practice.



It *could *be a shell company floated by Modi and Amit Shah to discredit AAP, if we want to make wild accusation that is! We don't know and we need to investigate to find out. Why not center investigating the incident?


----------



## Prajapati

LaBong said:


> I have no proof that these companies were not set up by Kejriwal and you have no proof that these companies were set up by Kejriwal, so we have to base our argument on the facts we have now, which is the legality of transaction.
> 
> Because there is a lack of proof as to who set up these companies, there should be investigation to find out the people behind these companies, which AAP asked to set up but BJP and centre seem to be strangely reluctant to carry on.



AAP had a DUTY by LAW to check the balance sheet of the companies before accepting payment from them.  ........... how convenient that you choose to over look this. 

Eiher AAP has not done that as mandated by LAW or it has done it and has tried to brush it under the carpet. There is No third choice. Take your pick. 

Either way it shows AAP guilty as per the law. Not to mention demonstrating lack of Moral fiber. 

Their eagerness to accept Shady Money and brush it under the carpet is clear proof of being complicit in CRIME. 
*
WHERE is the MINUTES of the MEETING that was held by the AAP's parliamentary affairs committee that cleared this 2 Crores ? Where is the TRANSPARENCY ? LOL at your selective blindness. 
*
BJP has shown NO Reluctance to carry out investigation. The LAW will take its own course. No need for BJP to interfere. If you have PROOF of BJP interfering in any investigation into AAP then Talk. 



> That whatsoever makes no sense at all, may be I'm turning into an 'aapturd' but my intellectual level just fail to grasp the analogy.
> 
> Once again you don't launder money using cheque as it leaves behind a visible trace, no idotic ajmal kasab or isi analogy changes that.



LOL again. If ISI or LeT was involved in the Mumbai 9/11 they would not be using GPS, or satellite phones or other evidence that leaves behind a visible trace  ............... at least that is what the pakistani claim. Your argument is very similar. 

Because there is Evidence, they are NOT Guilty  ........ AAPtard logic. (Since no on is "foolish" enough to leave evidence )



> It *could *be a shell company floated by Modi and Amit Shah to discredit AAP, if we want to make wild accusation that is! We don't know and we need to investigate to find out. Why not center investigating the incident?



Why would BJP gift AAP 2 Crore ?  .......... only AAPtard logic dictates such absurdity. *Why so eager to pronounce AAP the "VICTIM" ? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Prajapati said:


> AAP had a DUTY by LAW to check the balance sheet of the companies before accepting payment from them.




There is difference between Duty and Law and you seem to be unaware of both! Would you mind quoting the law which AAP failed to obey? AAP collects and validates the PAN and passport information of all contributors, checking the balance sheet of companies is the job of Enforcement Director. As far as I know both AAP and NDA govt did full investigation on AAP donation and found no irregularity as per the submission to Supreme court.




Prajapati said:


> WHERE is the MINUTES of the MEETING that was held by the AAP's parliamentary affairs committee that cleared this 2 Crores ? Where is the TRANSPARENCY ? LOL at your selective blindness.



As per AAP they checked the legality of transaction and PAN numbers submitted before them, and they don't have any machinery to background check all the donors and that's basically is the job of enforcement director. Transparency is in putting transaction detail on public domain for everyone else to see, which you are now latching on and no other political party does.



Prajapati said:


> LOL again. If ISI or LeT was involved in the Mumbai 9/11 they would not be using GPS, or satellite phones or other evidence that leaves behind a visible trace  ............... at least that is what the pakistani claim. Your argument is very similar.



On the contrary, they used satellite phone and routed traffic to other countries to hide their trace. Ajmal Kasab didn't apply for a Visa and then cleared immigration and then ran havoc on Mumbai.



Prajapati said:


> Because there is Evidence, they are NOT Guilty  ........ AAPtard logic. (Since no on is "foolish" enough to leave evidence )



I might be a retard but you seem to have issues both at comprehending and articulating your thought. What the heck does above quoted part mean?



Prajapati said:


> Why would BJP gift AAP 2 Crore ?......only AAPtard logic dictates such absurdity.



Why would Kejriwal open 4 phony companies and then gift himself 50 * 4 lakhs by cheque and then publish the transaction detail on public domain for everyone else to see? I must say AAPtard's comes nowhere near the Bhakts when it comes to logic.



Prajapati said:


> BJP has shown NO Reluctance to carry out investigation. The LAW will take its own course. No need for BJP to interfere. If you have PROOF of BJP interfering in any investigation into AAP then Talk



BJP is at the center, it is their job to carry on investigation. They are certainly not as enthusiastic to investigate as they are to point fingers and shrill Hawala and what not at the top of their lungs. They didn't even complain to election commission of any wrong doing. 




Prajapati said:


>





Prajapati said:


>





Prajapati said:


>



Yep I'm a retard. For going through the pain of replying you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Arvind Kejriwal Alleges Voting Machines Tampered With to Help BJP


----------



## Prajapati

LaBong said:


> *There is difference between Duty and Law *and you seem to be unaware of both! Would you mind quoting the law which AAP failed to obey? AAP collects and validates the PAN and passport information of all contributors, checking the balance sheet of companies is the job of Enforcement Director. As far as I know both AAP and NDA govt did full investigation on AAP donation and found no irregularity as per the submission to Supreme court..



It is our DUTY to follow the LAW. You seem to be unaware of that. Its not a Choice we get to make 

Foreign Contribution (Regulation) Act, 1976 FCRA) and Representation of People’s Act, 1951 both required the political parties to ensure that payment made to political parties are not funded by foreign agencies, shell companies, by black money and by illegal means. LOL at your flimsy "defence"

What use is the PAN card ? LOL...... if they payment is by cheque then PAN card is already know to the bank.  ....talk about obfuscating the matter.

Enforcement directorate does its job, political parties does their job. Its as retard as saying catching criminals is the job of the police, so people should be allowed to steal if they can get away with it. 



> As per AAP they checked the legality of transaction and PAN numbers submitted before them, and they don't have any machinery to background check all the donors and that's basically is the job of enforcement director. Transparency is in putting transaction detail on public domain for everyone else to see, which you are now latching on and no other political party does..



Political parties are required by LAW to check the source of funding and ensure they are not shell companies or HAWALA as part of their DUE DILIGENCE.

Its NOT ONLY the DUTY of the ED to enforce the Law. ITS the DUTY of AAP to follow the Law too.

AAP is foolish enough to post their transactions detail on public domain without doing Due Diligence. It just goes to prove how non Productive such FALSE Transparency is.

If AAP wants to be truly TRANSPARENT why are they NOT SHARING the MINUTES of the MEETING by their Political Affairs committee when they cleared this 2 Crore payment ?  Why are YOU not asking for it ?



> On the contrary, they used satellite phone and routed traffic to other countries to hide their trace. Ajmal Kasab didn't apply for a Visa and then cleared immigration and then ran havoc on Mumbai.
> 
> I might be a retard but you seem to have issues both at comprehending and articulating your thought. What the heck does above quoted part mean?



9/11 Terrorists LEFT the Satellite phone on the Boat, which is how their call and traffic was traced. Similar to how AAP left trace of their Hawala transaction on-line. EVERY CRIMINAL MAKES SOME MISTAKE.. That is how they get caught.

Only your ABSURD claim is that Since THEY CANNOT BE AS FOOLISH as leave evidence, its not really "Evidence"  Similar to what the Pakistanis claim.

After all why would ANY Criminal be "Foolish" enough to leave "evidence". LOL.



> Why would Kejriwal open 4 phony companies and then gift himself 50 * 4 lakhs by cheque and then publish the transaction detail on public domain for everyone else to see? I must say AAPtard's comes nowhere near the Bhakts when it comes to logic.



AAP must answer why Kejriwal or any of his "honest" men would do such a thing. One suspects they were over confident, or just plain arrogant. Only the AAPtards can see no such reality.

AAPtard logic is Kejriwal is SUPER INTELLIGENT, SUPER HONEST so everything else is a Lie. Only what he claims is the Absolute Truth 



> BJP is at the center, it is their job to carry on investigation. They are certainly not as enthusiastic to investigate as they are to point fingers and shrill Hawala and what not at the top of their lungs. They didn't even complain to election commission of any wrong doing.



LOL. WRONG AGAIN.

*Its the Job of the Govt. of INDIA to carry out the investigation. That too a particular branch of the govt. Possibly the EC. *

BJP is a political party who is FREE to point fingers and raise public awareness about the crimes committed by their political Opponents. Congress or AAP or JD or TMC.



> Yep I'm a retard. For going through the pain of replying you.



Defending the indefensible is very painful. It is unlikely to get any easier. So I guess that answers your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal? NDTV Poll of Opinion Polls Shows AAP Ahead


 :omghahah:

Any bhakts around ?


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562512094558691330

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Turnaround from from vehement denial to admittance. The change in mind probabaly bolstered by the opinion polls.

'Something Fishy,' Admits AAP Amid Questions on Donors: 10 Developments

In the meantime, the report that was dismissed as fake by Aaptards turns out to be real 

Seized illicit liquor bottles belong to AAP's Uttam Nagar candidate Naresh Balyan: Reports | Zee News

Delhi: The godown from where thousands of bottles of illicit liquor was seized by Election Commission last week belongs to AAP's Uttam Nagar candidate Naresh Balyan, as per reports on Tuesday.

He has been summoned by the police regarding the same.

Delhi Police Commissioner said, “There are indications that liquor found during raid of 31st Jan belonged to Balyan, that's why he has been summoned,” as per ANI.

*Ravindra Yadav, Joint CP, Crime Branch, added, "Though the plot belonged to his cousin it was being used by Naresh Balyan himself."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahul9090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562508366744788993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562530081793261569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562556141264060419


----------



## Prajapati

Shell companies that convert Black Money into white and now members who hoard alcohol to bribe voters.  

Clearly AAP is a party with a difference.


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @Sunnypoonia's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562531907204681729

Ek or aapian bjp agent ho gaya


----------



## Prajapati

Jason bourne said:


> Check out @Sunnypoonia's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562531907204681729Ek or aapian bjp agent ho gaya



Don't worry, Arind Kejriwal will "Reform" politics in India

From caste politics (agarwal caste ?), Black Money (hawala funds ?), to Criminal in politics (bootlegging ?), ........ AAP will reform everything. *All you need to do is believe in Bhagwan Kejriwal.  





*

Party with a difference. Vote AAP.


----------



## magudi

@isupportapp I invite you to bless us with your pristine presence in this holy thread


----------



## Guynextdoor2

BJP Supporters in an orgy. Good thing, all things will vanish after Delhi results are announced. Man that will be *PRICELESS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> @isupport*app* I invite you to bless us with your pristine presence in this holy thread


 
So what *app* you support ? Are you windows or android ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

magudi said:


> Arvind Kejriwal Alleges Voting Machines Tampered With to Help BJP


if kejri loses this time india will finally get its imran khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

heisenberg said:


> if kejri loses this time india will finally get its imran khan


 
You mean civil disobedience movement. That will be there even if kejri wins  Pakistan has IK, India has AK !


----------



## Prajapati

Indian voters are pragmatic and will vote for anyone who will make their lives better. So irrespective of which party wins in Delhi, the people will win and life will go on.

However what is really *PRICELESS *is to see the House of Cards that AAP had build, collapse under its own lies. To see the AAPtards realize what a false "prophet" Arvind Kejriwal turned out to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap

magudi said:


> @isupportapp I invite you to bless us with your pristine presence in this holy thread




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562592245501550592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562612015336665088
SHAME ON BJP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562612394967318528
a true visionary leader FOR THE FUTURE OF INDIA FOR THE YOUTH FOR ALL SUPPORT AAP !!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562593451741442048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## isupportaap

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 189675



REPORTED


----------



## IndoCarib

isupportaap said:


> REPORTED


 
to Kejri ?? or yogendra ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562630313512153088


----------



## magudi

isupportaap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562592245501550592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562612015336665088
> SHAME ON BJP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562612394967318528
> a true visionary leader FOR THE FUTURE OF INDIA FOR THE YOUTH FOR ALL SUPPORT AAP !!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562593451741442048




true indeed he's our future 

This thread filled with bhakts , that's why I invited you,pls teach them a lesson :popcorn:



heisenberg said:


> if kejri loses this time india will finally get its imran khan


Are you kidding ? BJP doesn't even stand a chance ,all opinion polls this month favour AAP 



Guynextdoor2 said:


> BJP Supporters in an orgy. Good thing, all things will vanish after Delhi results are announced. Man that will be *PRICELESS.*



haha let them be in orgy , they be hiding come Feb 10 
That'd be a pleasure to watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Does it really matter ? Delhi is not really a 'state' in real sense most of the police force is controlled by centre also BJP already runs 3MCDs if am not mistaken .And even if AAP gets a majority it won't be able to make any serious dents outside Delhi . Good thing is it might also serve as a wake up call for BJP to rein in idiots making headlines for all the wrong reasons.
> As a delhite you should be happy that you might get free water/wifi/electricity/cctvs etc etc



As a Delhite i am very concerned about my state's finaces & if this free stuff continues we will be bankrupt soon



Jason bourne said:


> Bhai its a media perception its either a BJP majority or hung essembly ... but I still think bjp will come out victorious easily... u cant beat bjp and RSS booth management ...



I hope you are right on this one


----------



## IndoCarib

Echo_419 said:


> As a Delhite i am very concerned about my state's finaces & if this free stuff continues we will be bankrupt soon
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are right on this one


 
Actually AAP win may play out in BJPs favor in the long run. Pretty soon Delhites will realise what Kejri really is when he runs out of gimmicks and the state runs out of funds to finance the freebies. His fate will sealed permanently as Delhites will never give him a 3rd chance


----------



## NKVD

IndoCarib said:


> Actually AAP win may play out in BJPs favor in the long run. Pretty soon Delhites will realise what Kejri really is when he runs out of gimmicks and the state runs out of funds to finance the freebies. His fate will sealed permanently as Delhites will never give him a 3rd chance


i still believe its Neck to Neck fight Even with So much Propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> Actually AAP win may play out in BJPs favor in the long run. Pretty soon Delhites will realise what Kejri really is when he runs out of gimmicks and the state runs out of funds to finance the freebies. His fate will sealed permanently as Delhites will never give him a 3rd chance



Ehhhh..........noooooo


----------



## Android

Just now got through AAP manifesto. What the **** i mean literally. Are Delhi people really so insane to fell for such ridiculously bizzaire promises.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

A Charge Against AAP of Foreign Funding That Doesn't Stick

@IndoCarib your charges are beginning to fall apart.


----------



## About.to.be.banned

Echo_419 said:


> As a Delhite i am very concerned about my state's finaces & if this free stuff continues we will be bankrupt soon
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are right on this one




If AAP wins, Delhi is fucked; RAW.

There would be no bottom to the depth to which state finances would fall.

Frankly BJP, at least in my area is running a disspirited campaign. I do not even know the name of BJP candidate from my area, never heard or seen any BJP propaganda except some crude loudspeaker slogannering; this while AAP candidate is doing roadshows every second day.

I would vote for BJP, but I have a premonition that BJP candidate from my seat would lose.

At this point, I do not think that BJP would win simple majority. I just wist that it would stall maoist+NGO+Gulfi complex of AAP; which i think is highly probable as i have not seen any BJP supporter defecting. AAP is gaining at the expense of Congress, which in some seats like Kalkaji (my voting area) was pretty big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

About.to.be.banned said:


> If AAP wins, Delhi is fucked; RAW.
> 
> There would be no bottom to the depth to which state finances would fall.
> 
> Frankly BJP, at least in my area is running a disspirited campaign. I do not even know the name of BJP candidate from my area, never heard or seen any BJP propaganda except some crude loudspeaker slogannering; this while AAP candidate is doing roadshows every second day.
> 
> I would vote for BJP, but I have a premonition that BJP candidate from my seat would lose.
> 
> At this point, I do not think that BJP would win simple majority. I just wist that it would stall maoist+NGO+Gulfi complex of AAP; which i think is highly probable as i have not seen any BJP supporter defecting. AAP is gaining at the expense of Congress, which in some seats like Kalkaji (my voting area) was pretty big.



Don't waste your vote by BJP then, vote AAP..



Android said:


> Just now got through AAP manifesto. What the **** i mean literally. Are Delhi people really so insane to fell for such ridiculously bizzaire promises.



What bizzare promises?


----------



## About.to.be.banned

Android said:


> Just now got through AAP manifesto. What the **** i mean literally. Are Delhi people really so insane to fell for such ridiculously bizzaire promises.




In Delhi, Majority are slum dweller, Auto-rickshaw/Vikram driver, lazy landlords; class of little tyrants who deserved to be kept under the thumb, lest they blossom into full tyrants. People of Delhi are highly stupid suckers for bizzare lollipops.




Guynextdoor2 said:


> Don't waste your vote by BJP then, vote AAP..
> 
> 
> 
> What bizzare promises?



I have greater inclination to vote for Congress than AAP. I would vote a donkey before voting Kejri et al. Never liked them, not even during Anna's days.



IndoCarib said:


> Actually AAP win may play out in BJPs favor in the long run. Pretty soon Delhites will realise what Kejri really is when he runs out of gimmicks and the state runs out of funds to finance the freebies. His fate will sealed permanently as Delhites will never give him a 3rd chance




Congress did some very good work and finance of state are very healthy. In Delhi, it was incompetence of Congress at center which cost them Delhi.

AAP would need 2-3 years to run through Delhi's finance, they may do that in a year's time if real radicals come forth in AAP.


I am more concerned about problem that would come forth with obstructionism and anarchy of AAP. They could harm economy of not only Delhi but whole NCR region by their obstrucionism, and their anarchy like not paying electricity bills would turn Delhi into UP. If power companies would not be paid, loadshedding would become commonplace.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@levina Even AK was grilled by the same Ravish. He didn't run away.

प्राइम टाइम : दिल्ली का चक्रव्यूह भेद पाएगी 'आप'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

IndoCarib said:


> You mean civil disobedience movement. That will be there even if kejri wins  Pakistan has IK, India has AK !


i mean EVM fraud drama


----------



## NKVD

heisenberg said:


> i mean EVM fraud drama


I still not believe in media projections till Jan first week all survey was indicating bjp victory with comfortable margin but in matter of 15 days it's turned it if we beileve In what media projecting it will the first time in history that some will overturn so much voting percentage in their favour in matter of days


----------



## Prajapati

BJP made a strategic mistake by focusing too much on Kejriwal. It was the same mistake congress made while focusing too much on Narendra Modi. 

In doing so they created a Giant. BJP delhi need to focus more on BJP, Kiran Bedi and Narendra Modi to regain lost ground. 

Since the last 1-2 weeks the buzz is ALL about Arvind Kerjriwal and as you know even Negative Publicity is Good Publicity. Especially during election time. Hence the vote swing towards AAP. 

Unless BJP start talking about themselves they are playing right into AAP hand by allowing them to become the talking point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drnash

NKVD said:


> I still not believe in media projections till Jan first week all survey was indicating bjp victory with comfortable margin but in matter of 15 days it's turned it if we beileve In what media projecting it will the first time in history that some will overturn so much voting percentage in their favour in matter of days


BJP voter base has not eroded. It has actually grown slightly. But Congress voters, particularly religious minorities have shifted en masse to AAP becoz of the poor seat projections for Congress. That is the main reason for AAP resurgence.



Prajapati said:


> BJP made a strategic mistake by focusing too much on Kejriwal. It was the same mistake congress made while focusing too much on Narendra Modi.
> 
> In doing so they created a Giant. BJP delhi need to focus more on BJP, Kiran Bedi and Narendra Modi to regain lost ground.
> 
> Since the last 1-2 weeks the buzz is ALL about Arvind Kerjriwal and as you know even Negative Publicity is Good Publicity. Especially during election time. Hence the vote swing towards AAP.
> 
> Unless BJP start talking about themselves they are playing right into AAP hand by allowing them to become the talking point.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## TatTvamAsi

I do not believe AAP will destroy Delhi as some guys believe here. They indulge in high drama, dharna etc just to win votes which all parties do in their own way. Right now I am most feared of these Hidutvavadis - the likes of hindu mahasabha and all those dhongi babas. We need some opposition to BJP and someone should be there to bring them down to earth.

I am in Finance field and track the corporate world almost on a daily basis. I had lot of hope on BJP getting full majority and Strong Modi forming the govt. But now slowly and surely hope is fading away. Except for brazen corruption and nepotism of Congress, I hardly see any difference that Modi Ji has brought until now.

After winning Delhi, I hope to see resurgent AAP going all the way up to Punjab and then they should focus on Karnataka which has become the most corrupt state in the country. This beautiful state of mine has been ruined by all parties. AAP is the only hope for us.


----------



## Prajapati

TatTvamAsi said:


> I do not believe AAP will destroy Delhi as some guys believe here. They indulge in high drama, dharna etc just to win votes which all parties do in their own way. Right now I am most feared of these Hidutvavadis - the likes of hindu mahasabha and all those dhongi babas. We need some opposition to BJP and someone should be there to bring them down to earth.
> 
> I am in Finance field and track the corporate world almost on a daily basis. I had lot of hope on BJP getting full majority and Strong Modi forming the govt. But now slowly and surely hope is fading away. Except for brazen corruption and nepotism of Congress, I hardly see any difference that Modi Ji has brought until now.
> 
> After winning Delhi, I hope to see resurgent AAP going all the way up to Punjab and then they should focus on Karnataka which has become the most corrupt state in the country. This beautiful state of mine has been ruined by all parties. AAP is the only hope for us.



LOL.... 18 posts. What was your old Avatar AAPtard ? 

Who are you to give certificates to "dhongi babas" ? ........... how about those "dhongi finance professionals" ? 

There is plenty of opposition to BJP, they are called Congress, CPI, TMC, JD, BJD, DMK, CPM, AAP etc. so spare us your crocodile tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

AAPTARDS

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Delhi elections: BJP's woes mount as Narendra Modi addresses a not-so-impressive rally in Rohini - IBNLive

lmao no one in fekys rally! BJP defeat pakka


----------



## TatTvamAsi

Prajapatiji I am not a typical AAPtard nor I am a BJP bhakt. I am a deshbhakth. I only wish to see what will AAP do in Delhi if they come to power on their own. Delhi is a small state and is a fit case for this experiment called AAP. Believe me, if they indulge in Anarchy and dharnas that they did last time, they will not last the full term and BJP will be even stronger. If they succeed, that will keep BJP down to earth.


----------



## Levina

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @levina Even AK was grilled by the same Ravish. He didn't run away.
> 
> प्राइम टाइम : दिल्ली का चक्रव्यूह भेद पाएगी 'आप'?


AK has a hide like of a rhinocerous.


----------



## Prajapati

TatTvamAsi said:


> Prajapatiji I am not a typical AAPtard nor I am a BJP bhakt. I am a deshbhakth. I only wish to see what will AAP do in Delhi if they come to power on their own. Delhi is a small state and is a fit case for this experiment called AAP. Believe me, if they indulge in Anarchy and dharnas that they did last time, they will not last the full term and BJP will be even stronger. If they succeed, that will keep BJP down to earth.



Then speak up for AAP not Against BJP. Better still stop making out AAP to be saints when they are not even close. If you are a deshbhakth then also have the courage to speak against all that is wrong with AAP too. BJP has a moral compass in RSS, Narendra Modi and Amit Shah, AAP has NONE. 

Maybe Delhi is ready for a repeat of an experiment with AAP, God knows Delhi BJP is not the best BJP unit in the country and Kiran Bedi was brought in too late. End of the day Janatha is janardhan,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Prajapati said:


> Then speak up for AAP not Against BJP. Better still stop making out AAP to be saints when they are not even close. If you are a deshbhakth then also have the courage to speak against all that is wrong with AAP too. BJP has a moral compass in RSS, Narendra Modi and Amit Shah, AAP has NONE.
> 
> Maybe Delhi is ready for a repeat of an experiment with AAP, God knows Delhi BJP is not the best BJP unit in the country and Kiran Bedi was brought in too late. End of the day Janatha is janardhan,



How kejriwal suppose to work in delhi while he abuse modi,jetli,rajnath,nitin and also hariyana CM from whom he will reqwire assistance . ?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

levina said:


> AK has a hide like of a rhinocerous.



He's gonna win this election and Bedi's gonna lose. BJP can try every trick in their book, this time it'll be made clear that people aren't fooled by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drnash

Guynextdoor2 said:


> He's gonna win this election and Bedi's gonna lose. BJP can try every trick in their book, this time it'll be made clear that people aren't fooled by them.


Yeah, they are going to be fooled by a professional liar.


----------



## Jason bourne

"@gauravcsawant: Prakash Karat tells CPM workers to vote for @ArvindKejriwal #AAP in Delhi elections. Says Left willing to support anyone to defeat BJP"


Wow...

Who ever becomes CM ... delhi deserve him/Her ... if kejriwal bcm CM then delhi deserve him ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Guynextdoor2 said:


> He's gonna win this election and Bedi's gonna lose. BJP can try every trick in their book, this time it'll be made clear that people aren't fooled by them.


I dont care who wins the elections whether its BJP or AAP, i am a mugwump. I like Kiran Bedi and respect her. Cant trust Arvind Kejriwal anymore. 
So i will remain captious about him.


----------



## Prajapati

Jason bourne said:


> How kejriwal suppose to work in delhi while he abuse modi,jetli,rajnath,nitin and also hariyana CM from whom he will reqwire assistance . ?



I *do not *expect him to provide a effective and efficient govt. 

He is an anarchist who does not believe in the system so its foolish to expect him to work the system. 

Worse still his personal history suggest a man who starts many things but never sees it through to the end. He is a poor leader and administrator since he himself is an emotionally unstable man with no moral compass and no qualms about doing what it takes to satisfy his personal goals. 

All the intelligence in the world cannot compensate for lack of character and moral fiber. 

Angry young man may look good in movies, but flops in real life. However the mass public who watch salman khan in dabangh flying and kicking down enemies want to desperately believe in some superhero who pretends to be in alignment with their fantasy. He is no different from Tapasvi baba from PK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> I like Kiran Bedi and respect her. Cant trust Arvind Kejriwal anymore.
> .



Good girl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562892149415763968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562893023613579264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562872680559681538

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562870439631147008


----------



## isupportaap

IRON LADY's Crockodile Tears! Oscar worthy!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562842867803373568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562836122745978885

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562805053036445696


----------



## magudi

Good to see people from our own country tarnishing its name over on a foreign forum to show their unflinching support to a political faction and hatred towards other by creating threads with ridiculous names and substance which we are accustomed to only from Pakistani or Bangladeshi members. Not to mention Christian vs Hindu, Hindu vs Muslim, Hindu vs Hindu race in which we Indians have stooped so low ,recently, that even Pakistanis won't be able to match.

Even am an AAP supporter ,as some of you might know, but what's going on in here in the name of AAP these days is unacceptable.

Also I know during my short time here , on a few occasions I have overstepped at times trying to troll our pm , I beg your pardon for that also

Farewell my friends


----------



## Jason bourne

desiman said:


> ohh ya you were talking very reasonably, saying that India cannot produce anything is sooooo reasonable. You should be knighted for saying that. Seriously I hope your not RiazHaq&#8217;s second identity here. lol
> 
> And sorry I have no resources against China because for some reason no information comes out of there lol




`Aam Aadmi Party's Okhla candidate supported Indian Mujahideen operative` `Aam Aadmi Party's Okhla candidate supported Indian Mujahideen operative` | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

About.to.be.banned said:


> If AAP wins, Delhi is fucked; RAW.
> 
> There would be no bottom to the depth to which state finances would fall.
> 
> Frankly BJP, at least in my area is running a disspirited campaign. I do not even know the name of BJP candidate from my area, never heard or seen any BJP propaganda except some crude loudspeaker slogannering; this while AAP candidate is doing roadshows every second day.
> 
> I would vote for BJP, but I have a premonition that BJP candidate from my seat would lose.
> 
> At this point, I do not think that BJP would win simple majority. I just wist that it would stall maoist+NGO+Gulfi complex of AAP; which i think is highly probable as i have not seen any BJP supporter defecting. AAP is gaining at the expense of Congress, which in some seats like Kalkaji (my voting area) was pretty big.



Agreed BJP's campaign is nowhere near the level of AAP in Delhi


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Good girl



@levina @Star Wars @IndoCarib . - this sums up the situation in Delhi






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645879438845153


----------



## Jason bourne

I welcome it,all parties should support the truth: @ArvindKejriwal on CPM's support to #AAP in Delhi polls
NewsFlash: India Today - Breaking News from India, World, Business and Politics



Left supporting left ...


----------



## Soumitra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @levina @Star Wars @IndoCarib . - this sums up the situation in Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645879438845153



Remeber during loksabha election campiagn the person who was in the congress advertisement was actually a BJP supporter


----------



## Levina

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @levina @Star Wars @IndoCarib . - this sums up the situation in Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645879438845153


well, what can I say?
If the rickshawala wants to vote for Kejriwal then so be it!! 



Star Wars said:


> Good girl


I was always a good girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

levina said:


> well, what can I say?
> If the rickshawala wants to vote for Kejriwal then so be it!!
> 
> 
> I was always a good girl.


 
The Rickshawala wants free water and free power. The Naxals want disruption of law and order. The leftists want dharnas. The 'Intellectual seculars' just want a anti Modi party in power. They are all going to get it in AAP. Jai Delhi !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Good girl



@levina @Star Wars @IndoCarib . - this sums up the situation in Delhi






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645879438845153






levina said:


> well, what can I say?
> If the rickshawala wants to vote for Kejriwal then so be it!!
> 
> 
> I was always a good girl.





IndoCarib said:


> The Rickshawala wants free water and free power. The Naxals want disruption of law and order. The leftists want dharnas. The 'Intellectual seculars' just want a anti Modi party in power. They are all going to get it in AAP. Jai Delhi !



They're now predicting 50 out of 70 seats. I'm ok with simple majority actually, but if they might end up burying BJP in a place from which it can never emerge.

(and the BJP steals what little water and power the rickshawalla gets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @levina @Star Wars @IndoCarib . - this sums up the situation in Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645879438845153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They're now predicting 50 out of 70 seats. I'm ok with simple majority actually, but if they might end up burying BJP in a place from which it can never emerge.*
> 
> (and the BJP steals what little water and power the rickshawalla gets.


 
If only wishes were horses !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @levina @Star Wars @IndoCarib . - this sums up the situation in Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645879438845153


How many times will you show me the same video? 


IndoCarib said:


> The Rickshawala wants free water and free power. The Naxals want disruption of law and order. The leftists want dharnas. The 'Intellectual seculars' just want a anti Modi party in power. They are all going to get it in AAP. Jai Delhi !


What if Delhi gets J&K like results?


----------



## Echo_419

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @levina @Star Wars @IndoCarib . - this sums up the situation in Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645879438845153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're now predicting 50 out of 70 seats. I'm ok with simple majority actually, but if they might end up burying BJP in a place from which it can never emerge.
> 
> (and the BJP steals what little water and power the rickshawalla gets.



& then the pigs would fly


----------



## IndoCarib

levina said:


> How many times will you show me the same video?
> 
> What if Delhi gets J&K like results?


 
Unlikely, but you never know. Birds of the same feather flock to gether again if that is the case. It takes two to tango; one mango man and one Congo man. The former will sit for dharnas and latter will do the governing part or whatever !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Echo_419 said:


> & then the pigs would fly



Looks like everyone now thinks BJP is a loser.

Debate: Photo finish for Delhi - 1-The Newshour-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

strengthen your character and get lots of Kleenexes man, Delhi ki nayya to ab doob hi gayi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Looks like everyone now thinks BJP is a loser.
> 
> Debate: Photo finish for Delhi - 1-The Newshour-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos
> 
> strengthen your character and get lots of Kleenexes man, Delhi ki nayya to ab doob hi gayi.



We saw how accurate these surveys were before,let's wait for feb 10


----------



## indiatester

Echo_419 said:


> We saw how accurate these surveys were before,let's wait for feb 10


The surveys can't be ignored either. They definitely suggest a trend.


----------



## IndoCarib

EC rejects Arvind Kejriwal's claim on EVM tampering | Zee News

Kejri's preempting plans of blaming EVM tampering in case of defeat have backfired.



heisenberg said:


> i mean EVM fraud drama


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> Unlikely, but you never know. Birds of the same feather flock to gether again if that is the case. It takes two to tango; one mango man and one Congo man. The former will sit for dharnas and latter will do the governing part or whatever !



Soooorrreee looossserrr.



IndoCarib said:


> EC rejects Arvind Kejriwal's claim on EVM tampering | Zee News
> 
> Kejri's preempting plans of blaming EVM tampering in case of defeat have backfired.



Absolutely needed. When the chips are down BJP will tamper with EVM too. Better safe than sorry when you're dealing with goons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

IBN datamineriya Survey says

BJP 36 

AAP 27 

CONG 7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kbd-raaf

Looks like the BJP has lost the plot in Delhi. They'll still win but not with the 2/3rd majority they would have got if elections were held a couple of months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Chanakya Shah must have some last minute trick up his sleeve

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> Looks like the BJP has lost the plot in Delhi. They'll still win but not with the 2/3rd majority they would have got if elections were held a couple of months ago.



Delhi will go to BJP with majority. Tomorrow 5forty3 will come up with its survey. We will know for sure then.


----------



## Echo_419

kbd-raaf said:


> Looks like the BJP has lost the plot in Delhi. They'll still win but not with the 2/3rd majority they would have got if elections were held a couple of months ago.



The main thing is to keep AAP(Commies) out of power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

My God!!!!

Last few pages have been a real eye sore. 

I am a BJP supporter but WTH guys, BJP has won EVERYTHING in last 1.5 years..... EVERYTHING..... Can't they lose just one election?? That too a city state? 

And BTW, Let the result come out for god sake. Voting day is still 4 days away and AAP suipporters are celebrating. 
Based on what? Opinion polls? Gosh! 

BJP has ..... Gujarat, MP, Rajasthan, Chhatisgarh, Maharashtra, Haryana, Jharkhand, soon to be Kashmir
AAP has....... Opinion polls

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sancho

levina said:


> I dont care who wins the elections whether its BJP or AAP, i am a mugwump. I like Kiran Bedi and respect her. Cant trust Arvind Kejriwal anymore.
> So i will remain captious about him.



Don't go for personalities and past records only, look at the manifestos and plans of the parties for Delhi and which of the CM candidates might be able to do more of what he / she promises within the party.
You can like Bedi for what she achieved in the past, but has she the power and influence within the BJP to do what she promises? Same with Kejriwal and AAP.
All the hype about personalities in elections are often just blinders to distract the voter from weaknesses of the party itself and all that often has no importance after the election. That's why the voter needs to know what the party stands for and what their plans are and only secondary what the possible CM might be able to achieve.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562969187690512384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562968883548913664


----------



## Star Wars

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562969187690512384
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562968883548913664



INC 2 ??? awww ,ab mujhe bura lag raha hai


----------



## sancho

Btw, saw an interesting graphic yesterday on NDTV about defectors of each parties and although I knew of the once that left AAP or Congress to BJP, I wasn't aware of this:







AAP got more new supporters from BJP then the other way around.


----------



## NKVD

kbd-raaf said:


> Looks like the BJP has lost the plot in Delhi. They'll still win but not with the 2/3rd majority they would have got if elections were held a couple of months ago.


wait for the elections day Mate i tell you there is huge difference in cadre base and booth Management of the RSS/BJP 
Cadre.


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562987448775770112


----------



## kurup

sancho said:


> Btw, saw an interesting graphic yesterday on NDTV about defectors of each parties and although I knew of the once that left AAP or Congress to BJP, I wasn't aware of this:
> 
> View attachment 190016
> 
> 
> AAP got more new supporters from BJP then the other way around.



That is just the contesting defectors .

There was another one , non-contesting defectors . IIRC BJP was better than AAP in thast .


----------



## Jason bourne

sancho said:


> Don't go for personalities and past records only, look at the manifestos and plans of the parties for Delhi and which of the CM candidates might be able to do more of what he / she promises within the party.
> You can like Bedi for what she achieved in the past, but has she the power and influence within the BJP to do what she promises? Same with Kejriwal and AAP.
> All the hype about personalities in elections are often just blinders to distract the voter from weaknesses of the party itself and all that often has no importance after the election. That's why the voter needs to know what the party stands for and what their plans are and only secondary what the possible CM might be able to achieve.




In that kejriwal cant do anything in delhi ... without the help of central govt. And seeing how he abusing all bjp minister its highly unlikely central govt. Will help in everything .


----------



## IndoCarib

kurup said:


> That is just the contesting defectors .
> 
> There was another one , non-contesting defectors . IIRC BJP was better than AAP in thast .


 
Former Members, Holding Ears, Apologise for Joining Aam Aadmi Party

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

sancho said:


> Btw, saw an interesting graphic yesterday on NDTV about defectors of each parties and although I knew of the once that left AAP or Congress to BJP, I wasn't aware of this:
> 
> View attachment 190016
> 
> 
> AAP got more new supporters from BJP then the other way around.




Oh my god parachut candidate ... any way today some aap memebers resign from aam admi party ... kaan pakde ke humne esi gadar party me kaam kiya


----------



## sancho

kurup said:


> That is just the contesting defectors .
> 
> There was another one , non-contesting defectors . IIRC BJP was better than AAP in thast .



Yes, but it only included minor numbers 2 vs 0 I think, but most defectors are also contesting. I was surprised to see so many BJP defectors, but also that AAP added so many of other parties, didn't expected that either.



Jason bourne said:


> In that kejriwal cant do anything in delhi ... without the help of central govt



That's more than questionable, but isn't important either, since that's an issue between both governments. For the voter all that counts is, what the party plans for Delhi and who will be the CM with what kind of power.
I saw a report today, where the interviewer asked BJP supporters why they want to vote for BJP and nearly all of them stated because of Modi, the last 7 month and positive signs of development, foreign relations... and that's the crazy part, since NONE of that has anything to do with the BJP or Bedi in the elections in Delhi now! 
Voting for a party, no matter which one, for external reasons doesn't make any sense and is basically a wasted vote, because it doesn't has any meaning to the local problems, how they can be solved or how each party wants to solve it. And that's the least any voter should do, inform yourself about the possible parties and give your vote to the one that offers the most suitable solutions for Delhi!


----------



## LaBong

Basically BJP wanted to pull off another Rahul Gandhi on Kejriwal by perosnally attacking him and making him a subject of mockery. Kejriwal being Kejriwal, spinned it and beat BJP in its own game.

Hopefully we will see more positive campaigning next time onward.


----------



## Prajapati

LaBong said:


> Basically BJP wanted to pull off another Rahul Gandhi on Kejriwal by perosnally attacking him and making him a subject of mockery. Kejriwal being Kejriwal, spinned it and beat BJP in its own game.
> 
> Hopefully we will see more positive campaigning next time onward.



A man who goes around wearing a Muffler just to create an poor man image and then travels in private jet and 1st Class International air ticket is not a subject of mockery ? 

If anything he is the perfect material for a satire.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tridibans

LaBong said:


> Basically BJP wanted to pull off another Rahul Gandhi on Kejriwal by perosnally attacking him and making him a subject of mockery. Kejriwal being Kejriwal, spinned it and beat BJP in its own game.
> 
> Hopefully we will see more positive campaigning next time onward.



LaBong bro, being a Bengali living in Mumbai and traveling to most cities for work, trust me brother, KEJRIWAL beats Rahul Gandhi hands down by being mocked and ridiculed almost everywhere in India.

You see, apart from the 35% voters supporting AAP in Delhi, India has like 1.1 billion more people, majority of whom mock Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

sancho said:


> Don't go for personalities and past records only, look at the manifestos and plans of the parties for Delhi and which of the CM candidates might be able to do more of what he / she promises within the party.
> You can like Bedi for what she achieved in the past, but has she the power and influence within the BJP to do what she promises? Same with Kejriwal and AAP.
> All the hype about personalities in elections are often just blinders to distract the voter from weaknesses of the party itself and all that often has no importance after the election. That's why the voter needs to know what the party stands for and what their plans are and only secondary what the possible CM might be able to achieve.


To begin with, AAP also doesnt 've a glorious past to boost of.
The advantage of having a BJP govt in Delhi would be that the delhi's govt. and centeral govt. would not be constantly at loggerheads which would not be the case if Arvind Kejriwal 's party came into power for they prefer dharnas.
And let me remind you Kiran Bedi's "blueprint for Delhi" found its way into BJP's "vision document".
Other than that most of the parties have made similar promises, exception being full statehood for Delhi proposed by AAP. There 're only minor differences.


----------



## Echo_419

Tridibans said:


> LaBong bro, being a Bengali living in Mumbai and traveling to most cities for work, trust me brother, KEJRIWAL beats Rahul Gandhi hands down by being mocked and ridiculed almost everywhere in India.
> 
> You see, apart from the 35% voters supporting AAP in Delhi, India has like 1.1 billion more people, majority of whom mock Kejriwal.



Good to hear buddy


----------



## heisenberg

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562969187690512384
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562968883548913664


difference of 1 % vote share that too in opinion polls suggest that no party is favourite in this election..only exit polls will give some clue..fingers crossed for bjp this time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Prajapati said:


> A man who goes around wearing a Muffler just to create an poor man image and then travels in private jet and 1st Class International air ticket is not a subject of mockery ?
> 
> If anything he is the perfect material for a satire.



I know your Bhakti clouds your judgement but is a poor man not eliguble to travel in business class if the expense paid by India today who organized the seminar? But I know a certain chaywala who used multiple private jets with party money!

Maffler looks ugly but I'd rather wear maffler than a tacky suit worth 10 lacks with my name written all over it!

Yes, we can see the level of satire been dissed out by BJP by its daily cartoons! Such subtlety!



Tridibans said:


> LaBong bro, being a Bengali living in Mumbai and traveling to most cities for work, trust me brother, KEJRIWAL beats Rahul Gandhi hands down by being mocked and ridiculed almost everywhere in India.
> 
> You see, apart from the 35% voters supporting AAP in Delhi, India has like 1.1 billion more people, majority of whom mock Kejriwal.



Thats fine, I had the same view about Kejriwal. But Im impressed by AAP campaign in Delhi and so are my Delhites coworkes in new york.

Politics is all about checks and balance, there is a place of center left party in Indian political sprectrum which is void after recent **** ups by Congress. Id rather have AAP than lalu mulayam et al.


----------



## Prajapati

LaBong said:


> I know your Bhakti clouds your judgement but is a poor man not eliguble to travel in business class if the expense paid by India today who organized the seminar? But I know a certain chaywala who used multiple private jets with party money!
> 
> Maffler looks ugly but I'd rather wear maffler than a tacky suit worth 10 lacks with my name written all over it!
> 
> Yes, we can see the level of satire been dissed out by BJP by its daily cartoons! Such subtlety!



I do not plan on being subtle. Not my style.

Who is the "poor man" here ? ........ the one who's family travels to Singapore for vacation ? ...... the one who continues to say in a CM bungalow in Posh Delhi after resigning by insisting that he will pay the Rent from his own pocket ? 

Only AAPtards believe Arvind Kejriwal who's wife is an Income Tax official is "poor". LOL.

The Ex-Income Tax official who does not know how black money is made white via shell companies ? 

So why is an UPPER Class Politician like Arvind Kejriwal wearing an ugly Chowkidar Muffler ? Is it to FOOL the people into beliving he is "poor" ?

GANDHI on who AK49 models his "anarchist" policies travelled Third Class. Nitin Gadkari travels in a scooter. Manohar Prikar used a two wheeler even after being CM of Goa. Why is AK49 travelling on Charter Jets ? Modi never claimed to be anything else, unlike Arvind Kejriwal who swears by "poverty". Modi WAS (past tense) a Chaiwala, later he was CM of Gujarat for 4 consecutive terms who travelled on chartered jets.

Modi takes pride in his dressing, he does not PRETEND to be something he is not. Can AK say the same ?

Modi wear a suite as the PM of INDIA to send a message to the President of the US during a Presidential visit. He does so for the People of India. AK wears a muffler to FOOL the poor slum dweller and juggi jopdi dwellers. Pretty much like how Rahul Gandhi eats food at a "dalit" house. We can see who is TACKY here.

BJP cartoons hit the spot. They expose AK49 for what he really is. A Fraud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

Brought back by popular demand .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

LaBong said:


> Politics is all about checks and balance, there is a place of center left party in Indian political sprectrum which is void after recent **** ups by Congress. Id rather have AAP than lalu mulayam et al.



AAP belongs to extreme leftist category not the center left like congress. Eventhough I hate Congress from bottom of my heart i'll choose them over these ultra socialists anyday. Delhi congress unit isnt that bad but they like many other congress regional units have paid for the sins of gandhi family and its bootlickers. Regarding the center left space in indian political spectrum i hope it becomess completely extinct.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

Delhi Elections 2015: BJP may touch majority mark, say Surveys - The Economic Times


----------



## The_Showstopper

drnash said:


> Yeah, they are going to be fooled by a professional liar.


Yeah the way they were fooled by Modi(A professional murderer and a snoopdog...)



IndoCarib said:


> The Rickshawala wants free water and free power. The Naxals want disruption of law and order. The leftists want dharnas. The 'Intellectual seculars' just want a anti Modi party in power. They are all going to get it in AAP. Jai Delhi !


Anyday better than Corporate houses sucking off the country's resources and earning profits over other under-privileged citizens with the help of their Political slaves...


----------



## The_Showstopper

levina said:


> The advantage of having a BJP govt in Delhi would be that the delhi's govt. and centeral govt. would not be constantly at loggerheads


If going by your logic then all the State governments should be of same party as that of Centre... Then no one would be at loggerheads...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Радж Синха

*Modi Rocks ! *

lol


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## LaBong

Prajapati said:


> Who is the "poor man" here ? ........ the one who's family travels to Singapore for vacation ? ...... the one who continues to say in a CM bungalow in Posh Delhi after resigning by insisting that he will pay the Rent from his own pocket ?



You asked how a poor person can travel in business class and when I pointed out that it was sponsored by India Today then Kejriwal is not poor enough for you anymore. Are you Kiran Bedi in disguise?



Prajapati said:


> Modi never claimed to be anything else, unlike Arvind Kejriwal who swears by "poverty". Modi WAS (past tense) a Chaiwala, later he was CM of Gujarat for 4 consecutive terms who travelled on chartered jets.



Yeah same old logic, we don't claim to be honest so we can do whatever we want. Jamatis and Sanghis are strange bedfellows.




Prajapati said:


> Modi takes pride in his dressing, he does not PRETEND to be something he is not. Can AK say the same ?
> 
> Modi wear a suite as the PM of INDIA to send a message to the President of the US during a Presidential visit. He does so for the People of India.



Lol the level of Bhakti you are showing, one has to wonder if you have NAMO, NAMO, NAMO printed all over your khaaki chaddi? 

Yes Modi wears 10 lakh ki suit ordered from UK for people of India while harping make in India everywhere!



Prajapati said:


> BJP cartoons hit the spot. They expose AK49 for what he really is. A Fraud.



Yes, we can see that in Delhi poll trends, because of your "exposes", AAP which was forcasted to get around 15 seats in November is now comfortably at 33-45. Please keep doing that.



Android said:


> AAP belongs to extreme leftist category not the center left like congress. Eventhough I hate Congress from bottom of my heart i'll choose them over these ultra socialists anyday. Delhi congress unit isnt that bad but they like many other congress regional units have paid for the sins of gandhi family and its bootlickers.



No mainstream party in India belongs to extreme left just as no mainstream party in India belongs to extreme right. If we go by last 8,9 months of Modi rule, BJP who claims itself to be right, is more of center than right oriented. In fact Modi has been quite calculated and level headed in short tenure, but the thing is Modi comes with VHP/Baba/Swadhhi package so we get various mouth ascetic,godse temples, love jihads as extra.

The problem with Congress is, even it is them who changed the course of economy and introduced some good stuffs like RTI, Nuclear deals etc, they can't go beyond Gandhis and less said the better about present Gandhis.

As per Kejriwal's own admission, he doesn't believe in any ideology, he believes in solution and will resort to whatever ideology needed as per the solution. Although we are yet to see if he can walk the walk as well.




Android said:


> Regarding the center left space in indian political spectrum i hope it becomess completely extinct.



You are delusional. Even the most celebrated capitalist countries have major parties who are center-left. In US it's the democrats, in UK it's Labour Party. There is no absolute capitalism, all so called capitalist countries have many welfare programs targeted towards lower strata of people, be it subsidised/free healthcare, education or power/water or subsidy for the farmers/irrigation etc .

If you take away the center-left what remains is crony capitalism and concentration of wealth to handful of billionaires which would be suicidal for a country like India where majority don't even have access to basic amenities.

So yes, you are either delusional or anti-national if you want that to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Радж Синха

LaBong said:


> You asked how a poor person can travel in business class and when I pointed out that it was sponsored by India Today then Kejriwal is not poor enough for you anymore. Are you Kiran Bedi in disguise?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same old logic, we don't claim to be honest so we can do whatever we want. Jamatis and Sanghis are strange bedfellows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol the level of Bhakti you are showing, one has to wonder if you have NAMO, NAMO, NAMO printed all over your khaaki chaddi?
> 
> Yes Modi wears 10 lakh ki suit ordered from UK for people of India while harping make in India everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we can see that in Delhi poll trends, because of your "exposes", AAP which was forcasted to get around 15 seats in November is now comfortably at 33-45. Please keep doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> No mainstream party in India belongs to extreme left just as no mainstream party in India belongs to extreme right. If we go by last 8,9 months of Modi rule, BJP who claims itself to be right, is more of center than right oriented. In fact Modi has been quite calculated and level headed in short tenure, but the thing is Modi comes with VHP/Baba/Swadhhi package so we get various mouth ascetic as extra.
> 
> The problem with Congress is, even it is them who changed the course of economy and introduced some good stuffs like RTI, Nuclear deals etc, they can't go beyond Gandhis and less said the better about present Gandhis.
> 
> As per Kejriwal's own admission, he doesn't believe in any ideology, he believes in solution and will resort to whatever ideology needed as per the solution. Although we are yet to see if he can walk the walk as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are delusional. Even the most celebrated capitalist countries have major parties who are center-left. In US it's the democrats, in UK it's Labour Party. There is no absolute capitalism, all so called capitalist parties have many welfare programs targeted towards lower strata of people, be it healthcare, education or power/water etc.
> 
> If you take away the center-left what remains is crony capitalism and concentration of wealth to handful of billionaires which would be suicidal for a country like India where majority don't even have access to basic amenities.
> 
> So yes, you are either delusional or anti-national if you want that to happen.




If Modi wears 10 lakh / 1 crore suit , where is the problam of common man ?  
He is Prime Minister of our country ..
If he wears then no problem .....He has to meet important persons from all over the word , so do people really expect him to meet them with a muffler ?   Lol 
HE is not FEKU ! If he wears , then let's salute , that he looks decent as Indian PM !  
Make in India , is a totally different topic ...It is to bolster our Industries , where young people can get jobs after finishing studies ...
I would love to watch it , if Kejri becomes PM and visits USA , what he wears lol ... In India where it is average 30 degrees , he can deal with a muffler , so in Usa he will get an outfit like mummy I am sure


----------



## LaBong

Радж Синха said:


> If Modi wears 10 lakh / 1 crore suit , where is the problam of common man ?
> He is Prime Minister of our country



Prime minister should show some modesty and represent the people of the country. Heck the suit had his name printed all over it, last time someone pulled off something like that was Hosni Mubarak who was a dictator for some 30+ years.

There was no problem at Marie Antoinette advice to French aam aadmi that let them eat cake if they don't have bread, only common man didn't find that enlightening.

Rest of your post doesnt make much sense except for usual mufflerman,ak49 gibberish.



The_Showstopper said:


> View attachment 190218



That quite sums up BJP's campaign, doesn't it. Except for some vision document where they referred north easterner as immigrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

These elections are getting way more coverage in the national media than they should. I, for one would be happy if BJP loses these elections. It does no good when one party wins everything. In the larger scheme of things, they need to be reminded that they can't take the voters for granted.


----------



## Tridibans

LaBong said:


> Thats fine, I had the same view about Kejriwal. But Im impressed by AAP campaign in Delhi and so are my Delhites coworkes in new york.
> 
> Politics is all about checks and balance, there is a place of center left party in Indian political sprectrum which is void after recent **** ups by Congress. Id rather have AAP than lalu mulayam et al.




I get your point, but in that case, Congress is a far more worthy alternative to keep checks and balances on this Modi government. As much incompetent the Gandhis are, Congress still has a loyal supporter base throughout India. They atleast have an experience of governance unlike the Anarchist Kejriwal.

Thing is, AAP is a movement and not exactly a government material. They thrive on controversies, Dharnas, Chaos, etc. none of which is actually required when youare in the government.

What more, AAP is actually quite a bit far left of the political spectrum. Heck, why do you think they are compared with the Maoists and Naxals ?? They have taken the concept of Marxism/ Socialism to a different level. They blame Big corporations, hate rich people and private companies. They are promising to give free electricity, water, etc. I mean WTF?

From where will the money come from? Reliance, Adanis, Vodafone, etc. etc won't invest in Delhi (as Kejri says all are sold out, corrupt,etc). So how will Delhi be developed? Will Kejriwal himself setup a printer sat home to print money for all these subsidies?


----------



## drnash

LaBong said:


> I know your Bhakti clouds your judgement but is a poor man not eliguble to travel in business class if the expense paid by India today who organized the seminar? But I know a certain chaywala who used multiple private jets with party money!
> 
> Maffler looks ugly but I'd rather wear maffler than a tacky suit worth 10 lacks with my name written all over it!
> 
> Yes, we can see the level of satire been dissed out by BJP by its daily cartoons! Such subtlety!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fine, I had the same view about Kejriwal. But Im impressed by AAP campaign in Delhi and so are my Delhites coworkes in new york.
> 
> Politics is all about checks and balance, there is a place of center left party in Indian political sprectrum which is void after recent **** ups by Congress. Id rather have AAP than lalu mulayam et al.


Kejri travelled in CHARTERED FLIGHT, not biusiness class. Aaptard lies, twisting of facts and playing victim has no limits.!


----------



## LaBong

jaunty said:


> These elections are getting way more coverage in the national media than they should. I, for one would be happy if BJP loses these elections. It does no good when one party wins everything. In the larger scheme of things, they need to be reminded that they can't take the voters for granted.



Yep, if they lose, hopefully they will reign in the babas, sadhvis, godse bhakts and various other tomfoolery and focus more on development for which people in India voted them at the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drnash

The_Showstopper said:


> Yeah the way they were fooled by Modi(A professional murderer and a snoopdog...)
> 
> 
> Anyday better than Corporate houses sucking off the country's resources and earning profits over other under-privileged citizens with the help of their Political slaves...


Professional murderer? Not so much as the people who burn innocent civilians inside a railway bogie or the people who kill Sikhs in Delhi. Snoopdog? If the lady's father has personally requested his daughter's safety, and she herself and her family has no problems with the episode, the main accuser Jayanthi says she was pressurised into doing this by maa-beta duo, what is your problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

The_Showstopper said:


> If going by your logic then all the State governments should be of same party as that of Centre... Then no one would be at loggerheads...
> 
> View attachment 190218



That picture reveals the truth actually 

Kejriwal: We will make , will do, will have............... Nothing he has ever done when given an opportunity, just ran away

BJP: Whatever they said, KEJRIWAL HAS ACTUALLY DONE or DOING THAT.


----------



## LaBong

Tridibans said:


> I get your point, but in that case, Congress is a far more worthy alternative to keep checks and balances on this Modi government. As much incompetent the Gandhis are, Congress still has a loyal supporter base throughout India. They atleast have an experience of governance unlike the Anarchist Kejriwal.
> 
> Thing is, AAP is a movement and not exactly a government material. They thrive on controversies, Dharnas, Chaos, etc. none of which is actually required when youare in the government.
> 
> What more, AAP is actually quite a bit far left of the political spectrum. Heck, why do you think they are compared with the Maoists and Naxals ?? They have taken the concept of Marxism/ Socialism to a different level. They blame Big corporations, hate rich people and private companies.
> 
> From where will the money come from? Reliance, Adanis, Vodafone, etc. etc won't invest in Delhi (as Kejri says all are sold out, corrupt,etc). So how will Delhi be developed? Will Kejriwal himself setup a printer sat home to print money for all these subsidies?




AAP had only 49 days to rule Delhi and as per media report Delhites are quite happy with their short lived rule. So let them have a chance before branding them as Naxalites, Anarchists etc.

More than Kejriwal, AAP represents a fact that common middle class educated people who usually shun politics, can raise a platform without the already established parties. It's very important, I want that to happen in my state also.



> They are promising to give free electricity, water, etc. I mean WTF?



There are caveats, free electricity only before a certain amount of usage. I agree with Kejriwal's view that the water is a necessity and people who can't afford to buy, will have water if they had to steal it, so it's better to provide a certain amount of free water.

Now there can be debate on how much water or electricity to be given away as free or is there a better way to implement this, but I agree with the basic essence of these argument AAP put forth.



drnash said:


> Kejri travelled in CHARTERED FLIGHT, not biusiness class. Aaptard lies, twisting of facts and playing victim has no limits.!


Ok Bhaktard, it was chartered flight payed by the organiser India today because the organiser couldn't arrange a ticket on time. How does that change what I said?


----------



## The_Showstopper

Tridibans said:


> That picture reveals the truth actually
> 
> Kejriwal: We will make , will do, will have............... Nothing he has ever done when given an opportunity, just ran away
> 
> BJP: Whatever they said, KEJRIWAL HAS ACTUALLY DONE or DOING THAT.


Is BJP planning to win elections based on what Kejriwal has done?



drnash said:


> Professional murderer? Not so much as the people who burn innocent civilians inside a railway bogie or the people who kill Sikhs in Delhi. Snoopdog? If the lady's father has personally requested his daughter's safety, and she herself and her family has no problems with the episode, the main accuser Jayanthi says she was pressurised into doing this by maa-beta duo, what is your problem?


Are you saying that its OK to illegally use State machinery to "protect" a lady on the behest of her father's unofficial request?


----------



## Tridibans

LaBong said:


> AAP had only 49 days to rule Delhi and as per media report Delhites are quite happy with their short lived rule. So let them have a chance before branding them as Naxalites, Anarchists etc.



Its not that THEY WERE FORCED TO QUIT after 49 days! Kejriwal is another politician who wanted to run for the PM'ship and that is why he resigned from Delhi. There was no valid reason to quit the government.

BTW, First of all, Delhi actually gave majority to BJP+SAD in last election (they got 33) against AAP who got 28.

Infact, it was Kejriwal who did a U turn and took support of Congress. Is this the politics that a middle class you are referring to want to jnopin? If yes, then what is the difference between AAP and BJP/ Congress?

ATleast BJP was not so power hungry that they compromised and took support of its opponent (Even in Maharashtyra they didn';t take support of NCP).

Fact is, AAP is as much opportunistic as others. They contested LS election in 400 odd seatrs and lost almost all with deposits being held. They were playing the victim hood all these times, but now it seems, there own finances are dodgy. They formed a jugaad government and then quit themselves. Are all these above really an achievement a common man who has nothing to do with Politics would like to be associated with?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

jaunty said:


> These elections are getting way more coverage in the national media than they should. I, for one would be happy if BJP loses these elections. It does no good when one party wins everything. In the larger scheme of things, they need to be reminded that they can't take the voters for granted.




Bhai dusara election bhale hi haar jaye ye gadha jit gaya delhi me to pure desh me halla machayega


----------



## The_Showstopper

LOL Modi already is feeling the heat.

NDTV and other news channels have been blocked in Delhi


----------



## Android

Anways what are BJP's chances in upcoming by elections in West Bengal as well as Kolkata Municipal Elections. Any Bengali members shed some light please.


----------



## Prajapati

LaBong said:


> You asked how a poor person can travel in business class and when I pointed out that it was sponsored by India Today then Kejriwal is not poor enough for you anymore. Are you Kiran Bedi in disguise?



LOL....I mentioned how a person who FAKES being poor (pretence) goes on to fly 1st class and in private jets  ...... how that makes him an ideal subject for ridicule. If the flight was "sponsored" by India today, will he also go on Sponsored flights by "Ambani" ? 

You are AAPtard no doubt, no disguise required.



> Yeah same old logic, we don't claim to be honest so we can do whatever we want. Jamatis and Sanghis are strange bedfellows.



Those who "claim" to be "honest" are the ones who are NOT honest. BJP claims to be a Nationalist Political party when an Agenda to make India reach its potential. Funny how Muslims like you and Christians who used to swear by "secular" congress now swear by AAP. ........... no so strange bed fellows.



> Lol the level of Bhakti you are showing, one has to wonder if you have NAMO, NAMO, NAMO printed all over your khaaki chaddi?



No more than you have "allah hu akbar" and "AK49" tattooed on your hand and Skull cap. 



> Yes Modi wears 10 lakh ki suit ordered from UK for people of India while harping make in India everywhere!



Modi also travels in a US made Boeing Aircraft and a German made BMW ............. maybe as per AAPtard, Modi should ride an Elephant to work.  How about not using China made Laptop ? AAPtard logic 

BTW how do you know his suite is worth Rs. 10 Lakh ? *UK Media said it MAY cost 1000 Pounds which translates to 1 lakh Rs.* Does you tailor charge you 9 Lakhs to stitch your suite ? Mine charges 1,500 Rs.

Or has AAPtard logic spill over to Propaganda central ?



> Yes, we can see that in Delhi poll trends, because of your "exposes", AAP which was forcasted to get around 15 seats in November is now comfortably at 33-45. Please keep doing that.



LOL...... here is the latest.

Three out of four opinion polls show BJP ahead of AAP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Bechaare lapet te lapet te thak gaye *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

drnash said:


> Kejri travelled in CHARTERED FLIGHT, not biusiness class. Aaptard lies, twisting of facts and playing victim has no limits.!



He travelled 1st Class to Dubai .............. where he got "funding". Who funded him is anybody's guess. I head Dawood has great connections there


----------



## isupportaap

How BJP Killed Its Chances in Delhi

(Siddharth Varadarajan is a Senior Fellow at the Centre for Public Affairs and Critical Theory, Shiv Nadar University)
As Arvind Kejriwal's campaign in Delhi surges ahead, it is hard to miss the desperation and panic that has taken hold of the Bharatiya Janata Party and its national leadership.

The party's local leaders - many of whom resent the manner in which the high command imposed Kiran Bedi as their Chief Ministerial candidate - may have reconciled themselves to defeat, or at best a slender victory margin, but Narendra Modi and Amit Shah, who realize the stakes involved, are making every effort to stop the Aam Aadmi Party from winning. So far, however, their '3M strategy' of throwing Modi, Money and Mud into the fray has not had the desired effect.



Despite the crores spent on saturation advertising, the campaign rallies addressed by the PM and his 'hawala at midnight' allegation against AAP, Kejriwal's party is comfortably ahead in virtually all opinion polls.

How did the BJP's script go so terribly wrong? After all, it won the largest number of seats in Delhi December 2013 and all seven Lok Sabha seats last May. Given the prestige and popularity enjoyed by Modi, this election was meant to be a cakewalk. Especially since the AAP had the handicap of Kejriwal's ill-advised decision to resign from the Chief Minister's post after 49 days in office, which coloured the public's perception of the party and its ability to govern.

If the BJP finds itself fighting with its back to the wall, it has only itself to blame.

The first mistake Modi and Shah made was to delay the holding of assembly elections. Even though it was clear that a government could not be formed without engineering defections from the AAP and Congress, the BJP used its influence over the Lieutenant Governor to string out the process. What the BJP hoped to gain is not clear, but the delay clearly helped the AAP re-establish itself as a fighting force.



Fuelled by its victories in Haryana, Maharashtra and Jharkhand, the BJP then made its second mistake: to avoid declaring a strong Chief Ministerial candidate and rely instead on the 'Modi wave' to see it through. Though this strategy did not work so well in Maharashtra, where the party failed to win a majority, or Jharkhand, where an expensive alliance with the All-Jharkhand Students Union was needed, the Haryana result emboldened the BJP to play the Modi card to the hilt in Delhi. Where earlier the party had a strong and credible de facto CM candidate like Harsh Vardhan, voters this time around were encouraged to back a faceless campaign and trust in the magic of the 'Modi sarkar'.



When this strategy came a cropper - the very first rally addressed by Modi turned out to be a flop - the BJP brass changed tack and decided to project a credible local face to counter the appeal of Kejriwal. The selection of Kiran Bedi seemed at first to be a masterstroke. But as the former police officer hit the election trail, it became apparent that her attractiveness did not extend beyond the party's traditional middle class vote bank. Indeed, the goofiness of some of her pronouncements has alienated even middle class supporters, while her imperiousness has rubbed party cadres and local leaders the wrong way.



The BJP has tried to correct this third mistake by committing a fourth - getting Modi and senior party leaders to make personalized attacks on Kejriwal and to accuse the Aam Aadmi Party of money laundering and hawala. The allegations might have had credibility if the BJP did not itself take more than 60 per cent of its declared contributions in cash without providing any details about the donors. In the absence of any attempt by the Enforcement Directorate, the Income Tax authorities or the Directorate of Revenue Intelligence to probe the shell companies that are supposed to have donated Rs. 2 crore to the AAP last April, many in Delhi will likely treat the allegations as a desperate smear campaign.

The Modi card may also now be facing diminishing returns, as voters tire of seeing the Prime Minister's face at every street corner and in every newspaper, and of hearing his voice on the radio.

The election in Delhi is significant because it represents a pure political contest between the BJP and a rival that is strong and not discredited by corruption, or hobbled by anti-incumbency. If the BJP loses, the result will provide proof of concept for a model of politics that could also emerge elsewhere in India. Modi has so far remained unvanquished, winning every election battle he has led since 2002. Losing Indraprastha will destroy the aura of invincibility that has stood him so well for 12 years.

Even if Modi manages to win Delhi for the BJP, the fact that he had to fight so hard ought to make him stop and think about what he is doing wrong. The campaign by the Sangh Parivar against a family-oriented film with a strong positive message like PK, or the communal statements of Sangh activists and leaders, is not something that attracts young voters with aspirations for a better life. Yet the Prime Minister has kept quiet, reinforcing the belief that he backs their divisive agenda. His failure to actually do things on the ground for the poor has also reinforced the perception that the BJP is a party of the rich and elite. If Modi does not fix these two problems quickly, his political ride is likely to be uphill from here on.


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Modi already is feeling the heat.
> 
> NDTV and other news channels have been blocked in Delhi




Source ?


----------



## isupportaap

BJP MP says he is powerful enough to 'make or break the government' 



Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) Member of Parliament from Unnao, Sakshi Maharaj, on Tuesday ruffled some feathers with some controversial words. 
“I know I am a powerful man. I can make or break the government,” he said. 
The MP has been previously charged with rioting and inciting communal violence. The battle for the BJP government’s direction is particularly acute for Prime Minister Narendra Modi, because he and his party are ideologically rooted in Hindutva, a concept sometimes defined in strident opposition to Muslims and Christians. 
The Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, the powerful ideological wing of the BJP, supports lawmakers like Maharaj who are working to make India a Hindu nation, said a senior RSS official who asked not to be named. 
Sakshi Maharaj has created uproar by describing Mahatma Gandhi's Hindu nationalist assassin as a patriot, saying Hindu women should give birth to four children to ensure the religion survives and by calling for Hindus who convert to Islam and Christianity to be given death penalty. 
In December, PM Narendra Modi had told lawmakers their behaviour was hurting the party and warned them not to cross the ‘Lakshman Rekha’, according to party officials briefed on the meeting. 
But Sakshi Maharaj is defiant. He mimes rowing a boat to illustrate what will happen if PM Modi's government ignores Hindu nationalist demands. 
“Modi will have to be a boatman: one oar must focus on the economy and the other must concentrate on the Hindu agenda,” says Maharaj. He twirls his bejeweled fingers in the air, explaining that otherwise the boat will spin in circles. 
For the first time since the successful Lok Sabha election last year, some BJP lawmakers have started rebelling against Modi’s focus on mending the economy and governance at the expense of promoting Hinduism. 
This is testing the authority of a leader who captured power to a degree not seen since Indira Gandhi ruled India more than three decades ago. 
Hardline Hindu politicians impatient with Modi's refusal to champion their cause are beginning to advance their own agendas. 
Protests had erupted at the most recent Parliamentary session over a campaign by hardliners to convert Muslims and Christians to Hinduism, torpedoing key foreign investment legislation that the Opposition had earlier agreed to pass. 
The prime minister had to use executive orders to drive policy, but they are seen as a stopgap measure that cannot replace reforms needed to address India’s slowing economic growth. 
“Modi has a major problem with these extremist elements,” said S. Chandrasekharan, director of the South Asia Analysis Group in New Delhi. 
"If he can't bring them under control they are going to sap the energy needed to carry out reforms," he said. 
Modi’s ties with radical Hindus “can be best described as a game of chess”, said Ramchandra Guha, one of India's leading historians.


----------



## drnash

LaBong said:


> AAP had only 49 days to rule Delhi and as per media report Delhites are quite happy with their short lived rule. So let them have a chance before branding them as Naxalites, Anarchists etc.
> 
> More than Kejriwal, AAP represents a fact that common middle class educated people who usually shun politics, can raise a platform without the already established parties. It's very important, I want that to happen in my state also.
> 
> 
> 
> There are caveats, free electricity only before a certain amount of usage. I agree with Kejriwal's view that the water is a necessity and people who can't afford to buy, will have water if they had to steal it, so it's better to provide a certain amount of free water.
> 
> Now there can be debate on how much water or electricity to be given away as free or is there a better way to implement this, but I agree with the basic essence of these argument AAP put forth.
> 
> 
> Ok Bhaktard, it was chartered flight payed by the organiser India today because the organiser couldn't arrange a ticket on time. How does that change what I said?


Aaptards are deluded morons and morbid liars rolled into one. You first claimed it was "business class" when it was actually a chartered flight. When the error was pointed out, you don't have the basic decency to admit yoyur mistake, but hijack thw discussion into something else. For your information, Khujliwal was running a propaganda regarding BJP funding Modi's chartered flights. The fact is two wrongs cant make it right. If Ambani paying for Modi's chartered flight is wrong, then Birlas (who own India today group) paying for Khujliwal's chartered flight is also wrong... specially during election times when Khujli was trying to stay in news on a daily basis, any event becomes a political event.


----------



## Prajapati

isupportaap said:


> How BJP Killed Its Chances in Delhi
> 
> (Siddharth Varadarajan is a Senior Fellow at the Centre for Public Affairs and Critical Theory, Shiv Nadar University)
> As Arvind Kejriwal's campaign in Delhi surges ahead, it is hard to miss the desperation and panic that has taken hold of the Bharatiya Janata Party and its national leadership.
> 
> The party's local leaders - many of whom resent the manner in which the high command imposed Kiran Bedi as their Chief Ministerial candidate - may have reconciled themselves to defeat, or at best a slender victory margin, but Narendra Modi and Amit Shah, who realize the stakes involved, are making every effort to stop the Aam Aadmi Party from winning. So far, however, their '3M strategy' of throwing Modi, Money and Mud into the fray has not had the desired effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the crores spent on saturation advertising, the campaign rallies addressed by the PM and his 'hawala at midnight' allegation against AAP, Kejriwal's party is comfortably ahead in virtually all opinion polls.
> 
> How did the BJP's script go so terribly wrong? After all, it won the largest number of seats in Delhi December 2013 and all seven Lok Sabha seats last May. Given the prestige and popularity enjoyed by Modi, this election was meant to be a cakewalk. Especially since the AAP had the handicap of Kejriwal's ill-advised decision to resign from the Chief Minister's post after 49 days in office, which coloured the public's perception of the party and its ability to govern.
> 
> If the BJP finds itself fighting with its back to the wall, it has only itself to blame.
> 
> The first mistake Modi and Shah made was to delay the holding of assembly elections. Even though it was clear that a government could not be formed without engineering defections from the AAP and Congress, the BJP used its influence over the Lieutenant Governor to string out the process. What the BJP hoped to gain is not clear, but the delay clearly helped the AAP re-establish itself as a fighting force.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuelled by its victories in Haryana, Maharashtra and Jharkhand, the BJP then made its second mistake: to avoid declaring a strong Chief Ministerial candidate and rely instead on the 'Modi wave' to see it through. Though this strategy did not work so well in Maharashtra, where the party failed to win a majority, or Jharkhand, where an expensive alliance with the All-Jharkhand Students Union was needed, the Haryana result emboldened the BJP to play the Modi card to the hilt in Delhi. Where earlier the party had a strong and credible de facto CM candidate like Harsh Vardhan, voters this time around were encouraged to back a faceless campaign and trust in the magic of the 'Modi sarkar'.
> 
> 
> 
> When this strategy came a cropper - the very first rally addressed by Modi turned out to be a flop - the BJP brass changed tack and decided to project a credible local face to counter the appeal of Kejriwal. The selection of Kiran Bedi seemed at first to be a masterstroke. But as the former police officer hit the election trail, it became apparent that her attractiveness did not extend beyond the party's traditional middle class vote bank. Indeed, the goofiness of some of her pronouncements has alienated even middle class supporters, while her imperiousness has rubbed party cadres and local leaders the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> The BJP has tried to correct this third mistake by committing a fourth - getting Modi and senior party leaders to make personalized attacks on Kejriwal and to accuse the Aam Aadmi Party of money laundering and hawala. The allegations might have had credibility if the BJP did not itself take more than 60 per cent of its declared contributions in cash without providing any details about the donors. In the absence of any attempt by the Enforcement Directorate, the Income Tax authorities or the Directorate of Revenue Intelligence to probe the shell companies that are supposed to have donated Rs. 2 crore to the AAP last April, many in Delhi will likely treat the allegations as a desperate smear campaign.
> 
> The Modi card may also now be facing diminishing returns, as voters tire of seeing the Prime Minister's face at every street corner and in every newspaper, and of hearing his voice on the radio.
> 
> The election in Delhi is significant because it represents a pure political contest between the BJP and a rival that is strong and not discredited by corruption, or hobbled by anti-incumbency. If the BJP loses, the result will provide proof of concept for a model of politics that could also emerge elsewhere in India. Modi has so far remained unvanquished, winning every election battle he has led since 2002. Losing Indraprastha will destroy the aura of invincibility that has stood him so well for 12 years.
> 
> Even if Modi manages to win Delhi for the BJP, the fact that he had to fight so hard ought to make him stop and think about what he is doing wrong. The campaign by the Sangh Parivar against a family-oriented film with a strong positive message like PK, or the communal statements of Sangh activists and leaders, is not something that attracts young voters with aspirations for a better life. Yet the Prime Minister has kept quiet, reinforcing the belief that he backs their divisive agenda. His failure to actually do things on the ground for the poor has also reinforced the perception that the BJP is a party of the rich and elite. If Modi does not fix these two problems quickly, his political ride is likely to be uphill from here on.



LOL. Article by *Siddharth Varadarajan. *Same editor who was FIRED from the Hindu for being Anti Modi and Anti BJP. Not to mention, an AMERICAN Citizen. 

............ Looks like you have removed the AUTHORS name from the article. I wonder why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

I guess the thread has been closed so posting here.



lavenge lavenge said:


> Indis does not release religion specific rape statistics. You have to get an approximation by name cases that are highlighted in media, and as those cases suggest, most brazen rape cases are committed by muslims.


So you don't have anything to support your accusation? So just by naming some rape incidents, you want to come to a conclusion. Do you want me come up with some "brazen" rape cases where Hindus were accused? Will they qualify for me to imply that most rapes are committed by HIndus?



lavenge lavenge said:


> Or it could be an indicator of higher criminal tendancies among muslims.


Naah not really. Well the convictions rates are much lesser pointing out that they are made scapegoats...


----------



## Prajapati

The_Showstopper said:


> I guess the thread has been closed so posting here.
> 
> 
> So you don't have anything to support your accusation? So just by naming some rape incidents, you want to come to a conclusion. Do you want me come up with some "brazen" rape cases where Hindus were accused? Will they qualify for me to imply that most rapes are committed by HIndus?
> 
> 
> Naah not really. Well the convictions rates are much lesser pointing out that they are made scapegoats...



And people wonder why No Body wants Muslims as their Neighbours.


----------



## isupportaap

Prajapati said:


> LOL. Article by *Siddharth Varadarajan. *Same editor who was FIRED from the Hindu for being Anti Modi and Anti BJP. Not to mention, an AMERICAN Citizen.
> 
> ............ Looks like you have removed the AUTHORS name from the article. I wonder why



real journalist are getting fired fake paid bjp journalist are getting hired yahe hae ache din ?


----------



## Prajapati

isupportaap said:


> real journalist are getting fired fake paid bjp journalist are getting hired yahe hae ache din ?



LOL..... so American journalists are "Real Journalists" ? ....... Indian Journalist are FAKE Journalist ? Is that YOUR definition of ache din ?


----------



## LaBong

Prajapati said:


> LOL....I mentioned how a person who FAKES being poor (pretence) goes on to fly 1st class and in private jets  ...... how that makes him an ideal subject for ridicule. If the flight was "sponsored" by India today, will he also go on Sponsored flights by "Ambani" ?
> 
> You are AAPtard no doubt, no disguise required.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who "claim" to be "honest" are the ones who are NOT honest. BJP claims to be a Nationalist Political party when an Agenda to make India reach its potential. Funny how Muslims like you and Christians who used to swear by "secular" congress now swear by AAP. ........... no so strange bed fellows.
> 
> 
> 
> No more than you have "allah hu akbar" and "AK49" tattooed on your hand and Skull cap.
> 
> 
> 
> Modi also travels in a US made Boeing Aircraft and a German made BMW ............. maybe as per AAPtard, Modi should ride an Elephant to work.  How about not using China made Laptop ? AAPtard logic
> 
> BTW how do you know his suite is worth Rs. 10 Lakh ? *UK Media said it MAY cost 1000 Pounds which translates to 1 lakh Rs.* Does you tailor charge you 9 Lakhs to stitch your suite ? Mine charges 1,500 Rs.
> 
> Or has AAPtard logic spill over to Propaganda central ?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...... here is the latest.
> 
> Three out of four opinion polls show BJP ahead of AAP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Ok Im now a Muslim! 

Have you taken your daily Gaumutra sanghi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jason bourne said:


> Source ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563041503799685120


----------



## Prajapati

LaBong said:


> Ok Im now a Muslim!
> 
> Have you taken your daily Gaumutra sanghi?



Time for your Namaz Mr. "secular". 

Funny how your replies have boiled down to One Liners


----------



## isupportaap

LaBong said:


> Ok Im now a Muslim!
> 
> Have you taken your daily Gaumutra sanghi?



he is a known bajrangi extremist idiot here dont waste your time arguing with this extremist shanghi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

isupportaap said:


> he is a known bajrangi extremist idiot here dont waste your time arguing with this extremist shanghi



............Says the AAPtard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563041503799685120



Thanks ... 


Breking news Dera sachasoda will support bjp in delhi election ... they claimed they have 22 lakh samarthak ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prajapati

The_Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563041503799685120



NDTV has nowadays turned Pro BJP. They swing towards anybody who is in Power. 

Its AAJ TAK / Headlines Today who is Anti BJP and Pro AAP. 

So you Really have to wonder if its AAP who is shutting down NDTV.


----------



## The_Showstopper

*BJP Video Feed Vs NDTV Video Feed*


----------



## Levina

The_Showstopper said:


> If going by your logic then all the State governments should be of same party as that of Centre... Then no one would be at loggerheads...


I was predicting AAP's chances of getting into issues with the central government.


----------



## The_Showstopper

levina said:


> I was predicting AAP's chances of getting into issues with the central government.


Ohh OK... Hey Good morning. So many posters online at this time of the day.... Quiet shocking!!!


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563187987723612160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563194891828592642

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563175451133108225

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563195328287891457
BJP LOGIC ROFL @LaBong,@The_Showstopper ,@takeiteasy @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

The_Showstopper said:


> Ohh OK... Hey Good morning. So many posters online at this time of the day.... Quiet shocking!!!


Great morning!

whats so shocking??


----------



## The_Showstopper

http://www.firstpost.com/india/unusual-scenes-from-a-modi-rally-empty-chairs-sleeping-bjp-leaders-in-south-delhi-2080311.html


----------



## isupportaap

Boss, this time it is #ThisTimeAAP. Do vote for AAP & don't waste your vote on others. Ask others also not to waste their votes.

No removal of LBT that BJP promised in Maharashtra, instead imposing 6 new taxes.wow

i know many Bhakts will defend this also
#ThisTimeAAP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563190403898175488
Total TV survey:
AAP - 49 seats
BJP - 21 seats
#ThisTimeAAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

levina said:


> Great morning!
> 
> whats so shocking??


Its 11am and people normally are busy with their chores, I don't expect to see people spending time on PDF


----------



## isupportaap

AAP Supports Gender Equality & Social Justice !!SAY NO TO BJP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563186562544848896


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

*LOL Modi rally.....*


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563211764171431937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563216750724927488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563204096123883520


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562849367103909888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563171741350903808


----------



## Prajapati

isupportaap said:


> Boss, this time it is #ThisTimeAAP. Do vote for AAP & don't waste your vote on others. Ask others also not to waste their votes.
> 
> No removal of LBT that BJP promised in Maharashtra, instead imposing 6 new taxes.wow
> 
> i know many Bhakts will defend this also
> #ThisTimeAAP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563190403898175488
> Total TV survey:
> AAP - 49 seats
> BJP - 21 seats
> #ThisTimeAAP





The_Showstopper said:


> *LOL Modi rally.....*



Image from the SAME Rally. Looks pretty filled up to me.


----------



## isupportaap

Prajapati said:


> Image from the SAME Rally. Looks pretty filled up to me.



PHOTOSHOP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563168049797152769
who's Anarchist? #BJPEXPOSED


----------



## The_Showstopper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563179969350602753


----------



## Proud Hindu

*
kejriwal best hai delhi ke liye *

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.

..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
..

Kiran bedi CM hogi to opposition bhi strong hona chahiye na


----------



## Prajapati

isupportaap said:


> PHOTOSHOP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563168049797152769
> who's Anarchist? #BJPEXPOSED



LOL. Apostles of Prophet Kerjwal has spoken.


----------



## isupportaap

A vote to Cong is a vote in Dustbin
A vote to BJP is a vote in Waste-bin
A vote to AAP is a vote You Win
#ThisTimeAAP



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563165463509622784


----------



## The_Showstopper

isupportaap said:


> PHOTOSHOP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563168049797152769
> who's Anarchist? #BJPEXPOSED


That's a old picture of Ram Lila Maidan..


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563159791871070208
BJP WASTING MONEY ON EXPENSIVE FOREIGN TOYS WHILE OUR OWN SISTERS AND MOTHERS ARE BEING RAPED AND HUMILIATED ALL OVER INDIA IF YOU CAN NOT PROTECT OUR OWN DAUGHTERS AND SISTERS DESH KE KIYA RAKSHA KAROGA???


THAT'S WHY VOTE FOR AAP our visionary leader WILL Set up a Mahila Suraksha Dal or Women’s Security Force made up of a 20,000 strong Home Guard


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> *LOL Modi rally.....*


 Something does not addup - so many people are standing at the back. So many are sitting on the ground. But they are leaving the seats unoccupied! Are they really Indians or German?  Besides, if the speeches had begun, why are everyone is looking here and there and not at the dais? 



isupportaap said:


> Set up a Mahila Suraksha Dal or Women’s Security Force made up of a 20,000 strong Home Guard


Who will kill men and protect women. AAP style.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isupportaap

The_Showstopper said:


> That's a old picture of Ram Lila Maidan..



lol thank you for exposing this bajranghi idiot once again out of desperation he is posting old picture of his beloved feku leader


----------



## The_Showstopper

Prajapati said:


> LOL. Apostles of Prophet Kerjwal has spoken.


OK This is for you...

Modi’s Ramlila Maidan rally: Empty seats in the crowd, promises galore on stage | The Indian Express

http://www.firstpost.com/india/unus...eping-bjp-leaders-in-south-delhi-2080311.html


----------



## Proud Hindu

isupportaap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563159791871070208
> BJP WASTING MONEY ON EXPENSIVE FOREIGN TOYS WHILE OUR OWN SISTERS AND MOTHERS ARE BEING RAPED AND HUMILIATED ALL OVER INDIA IF YOU CAN NOT PROTECT OUR OWN DAUGHTERS AND SISTERS DESH KE KIYA RAKSHA KAROGA???
> 
> 
> THAT'S WHY VOTE FOR AAP our visionary leader WILL Set up a Mahila Suraksha Dal or Women’s Security Force made up of a 20,000 strong Home Guard






jab tak somnath hai aap main tab tak kisiki himat nahi hai mahila ko chedey 

somnath 4 CM 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563220236690677761

kejri sir ki hawa hai , dekho puri delhi ki janta ko


----------



## isupportaap

DEN Network blocked NDTV, NDTVIndia 
SITI cable blocked NDTV, NDTVIndia, NEWS24 & TOTALTV.

Amit Shah Order ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563222030896488448


----------



## Jason bourne

isupportaap said:


> DEN Network blocked NDTV, NDTVIndia
> SITI cable blocked NDTV, NDTVIndia, NEWS24 & TOTALTV.
> 
> Amit Shah Order ??




Typical aaptard blaming without proof

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> Something does not addup - so many people are standing at the back. So many are sitting on the ground. But they are leaving the seats unoccupied! Are they really Indians or German?  Besides, if the speeches had begun, why are everyone is looking here and there and not at the dais?


Oh God.... Conspiracy theories and you. You are giving the famed conspiracy theorists of Mullah Brigade a run for their money.... Anyways take a look at the following link...

http://www.firstpost.com/india/unus...eping-bjp-leaders-in-south-delhi-2080311.html


----------



## Prajapati

The_Showstopper said:


> OK This is for you...
> 
> Modi’s Ramlila Maidan rally: Empty seats in the crowd, promises galore on stage | The Indian Express
> 
> Unusual scenes from a Modi rally: Empty chairs, sleeping BJP leaders in South Delhi - Firstpost



Article says there were 40,000 Supporters  

Right back at you ,

*The Week-IMRB survey*

BJP: 36

AAP: 29

Congress: 0-2


*IndiaTV-C Voter survey*

BJP: 37

AAP: 28

Congress: 5

*Data Mineria survey *

BJP - 36

AAP - 27

Congress 7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap

Breaking Masjids, burning Churches, converting people r the real "development" agendas of the present Govt. Delhi will reply!
#ThisTimeAAP


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jason bourne said:


> Typical aaptard blaming without proof


I think I already posted a tweet confirming the blocking of NDTV. And you still come back with the same set of accusations. Well why not visit the Tweeter profile of Sreenivasan of NDTV for yourself and confirm it....


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563221865359896576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563223890780901376
AAP's 10 point agenda for women safety


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Prajapati

lavenge lavenge said:


> One thing about this election is certain. Fate of BJP and Congress are interlinked in this election.
> 
> If Congress is able to have a better showing than expected, it would eat into AAP votes and benefit BJP.
> 
> If Congress wipes out in this election, there is very little chance of BJP winning majority.



A good showing by congress could be beneficial to BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

isupportaap said:


> Breaking Masjids, burning Churches, converting people r the real "development" agendas of the present Govt. Delhi will reply!
> #ThisTimeAAP


Yeah. Hindus should vote for BJP. The Islamist parties are not the best option.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## micky

The_Showstopper said:


>










The_Showstopper said:


>


----------



## The_Showstopper

Prajapati said:


> Article says there were 40,000 Supporters


But wasn't your target 1 lakh supporters? What happened to that? An excerpt from the article says so...

*"While the BJP seemed to have fallen short of their targeted one-lakh turnout, the Delhi Police estimated that nearly 40,000 supporters came to hear Modi.*"

Source: Modi’s Ramlila Maidan rally: Empty seats in the crowd, promises galore on stage | The Indian Express



micky said:


> View attachment 190317


Tujko mirchi lagi toh mai kya karun....


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> I think I already posted a tweet confirming the blocking of NDTV. And you still come back with the same set of accusations. Well why not visit the Tweeter profile of Sreenivasan of NDTV for yourself and confirm it....




Isupportaap is yr second id ? Because I replyed him  

He is blaming bjp for ndtv bloked in delhi ...


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhai dont reply to rally pics photos anyone want to seee ralky ground during modis speech can see in modis fb page ... khujliwal ki sari rally me milaker jitne log nahi the usse jyada modi ki ek rally me the


----------



## The_Showstopper

*NDTV* @ndtv · 44m44 minutes ago
'Now we know why the Censor Board was packed off unceremoniously': AAP on religious sect Dera Sachha Sauda's support for BJP in Delhi polls

0 replies77 retweets37 favorites
Reply
Retweet77
Favorited37
More

https://twitter.com/ndtv/status/563218604217221121



Jason bourne said:


> Isupportaap is yr second id ? Because I replyed him
> 
> He is blaming bjp for ndtv bloked in delhi ...


I noticed you asking the same question again so helped you out.... Is it a problem?



Jason bourne said:


> Bhai dont reply to rally pics photos anyone want to seee ralky ground during modis speech can see in modis fb page ... khujliwal ki sari rally me milaker jitne log nahi the usse jyada modi ki ek rally me the


Oh you mean to say watch just BJP video feed and be happy? Kind of a Ostrich and Sand approach I guess....


----------



## magudi

isupportaap said:


> Breaking Masjids, burning Churches, converting people r the real "development" agendas of the present Govt. Delhi will reply!
> #ThisTimeAAP




Stop spewing venom you moron , 265 temples were also looted why isn't your heart breeding for temples ? 

No pattern observed in repeated Church attacks, Delhi Police tells Home Ministry - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Very Dignified Language used by Our Distinguished PM *


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> 265 temples were also looted why isn't your heart breeding for temples ?


Stop expecting sympathy from Islamists and anti Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> Stop expecting sympathy from Islamists and anti Hindus.




Who wants their effing sympathies but no more free run


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Wait a little longer. When the Pandit Kashmiri experience is meted out to the rest of India, people will know what's at stake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

For all those kal tak jo survey dekh k khus ho rahe the ...

Latest survey 

Ibn7 

Bjp 41 45
Aap 21 25
Cong 0 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Jason bourne said:


> For all those kal tak jo survey dekh k khus ho rahe the ...
> 
> Latest survey
> 
> Ibn7
> 
> Bjp 41 45
> Aap 21 25
> Cong 0 4



EVM's are tampered with & Sab mile hue hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

Delhi elections 2015: 4 out of 5 new opinion polls give BJP majority

Yeh sab kya ho raha hai Bhai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

isupportaap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563195328287891457
> BJP LOGIC ROFL @LaBong,@The_Showstopper ,@takeiteasy @jamahir



this valentine day, many ladies will regret ever voting for modi sahaab... these ladies are the college ladies and the page-3 ladies who were swept in that mad euphoria of last year, without thinking what groups form the sangh parivar... lot of disappointed female hearts on feb 20.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Fireurimagination said:


> Delhi elections 2015: 4 out of 5 new opinion polls give BJP majority
> 
> Yeh sab kya ho raha hai Bhai!


Naya chanda char gaya hai surveys ko


----------



## Jason bourne

jamahir said:


> this valentine day, many ladies will regret ever voting for modi sahaab... these ladies are the college ladies and the page-3 ladies who were swept in that mad euphoria of last year, without thinking what groups form the sangh parivar... lot of disappointed female hearts on feb 20.




And the female voted for aap expecting rol in somnath bhartis movie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

*Explosive interview of Ajay Makan on NDTV where he has exposed AAP. 

It seems last time AAP approached Congress for support to form the Delhi Govt.*  

Now you know why AAP has blocked NDTV in Delhi. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Wait a little longer. When the Pandit Kashmiri experience is meted out to the rest of India, people will know what's at stake.



That won't happen anymore bro, those days are over..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Jason bourne said:


> IBN datamineriya Survey says
> 
> BJP 36
> 
> AAP 27
> 
> CONG 7




Why Mukesh Ambani acquired Network18 - Rediff.com Business


----------



## Jason bourne

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why Mukesh Ambani acquired Network18 - Rediff.com Business





Hahahaha ye mukesh ambani baar baar bich me aa jata he ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Jason bourne said:


> And the female voted for aap expecting rol in somnath bhartis movie



go play your video game.


----------



## Jason bourne

jamahir said:


> go play your video game.




Hehehehe  abb lag gayaaaa ..


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why Mukesh Ambani acquired Network18 - Rediff.com Business


BJP will cross 40.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SarthakGanguly said:


> AAP will cross 40.



Oh I agree to that.


----------



## Jason bourne

Jehadi didi ne AAP ko samarthan diya he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563309867654316032


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Yeah the way they were fooled by Modi(A professional murderer and a snoopdog...)
> 
> 
> Anyday better than Corporate houses sucking off the country's resources and earning profits over other under-privileged citizens with the help of their Political slaves...


 
See what did I say ?? 

The Rickshawala wants free water and free power. The *Naxals* want disruption of law and order. The leftists want dharnas. The 'Intellectual seculars' just want a anti Modi party in power. They are all going to get it in AAP. Jai Delhi !

Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee Has Voted. For Kejriwal.

birds of same feather flock to gether !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

something fishy is going on ..............................Bhakts were saying that People of Delhi are completly against AAP and kejriwal ...................how the hell so many surveys showing AAP leading???

does that mean Bhakts lies???



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh I agree to that.




btw u read that taklu shah said no 15 lac to people ..............Feku was feeding bhakts during lok sabha elections ..................he said that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Prometheus said:


> something fishy is going on ..............................Bhakts were saying that People of Delhi are completly against AAP and kejriwal ...................how the hell so many surveys showing AAP leading???
> 
> does that mean Bhakts lies???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw u read that taklu shah said no 15 lac to people ..............Feku was feeding bhakts during lok sabha elections ..................he said that



Well I have to check out Taklu Shah's U Turn then  . You be careful about what you say about Fenku man, turns out Bhakts are threatening to declare all Fenku opposers Christians- not that I care, but in case you a a bit touchy about your relationship with Wahe Guru, just thought I'll warn you off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

It doesnt get more 'secular' than this. After Jehadi did, now the communists

Delhi polls: Left parties announce support for AAP to keep BJP, Congress out of power - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Well I have to check out Taklu Shah's U Turn then  . You be careful about what you say about Fenku man, turns out Bhakts are threatening to declare all Fenku opposers Christians- not that I care, but in case you a a bit touchy about your relationship with Wahe Guru, just thought I'll warn you off.



hahaha

I love these bhakts ..........they are so cute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> It doesnt get more 'secular' than this. After Jehadi did, now the communists
> 
> Delhi polls: Left parties announce support for AAP to keep BJP, Congress out of power - Firstpost



AAP did not ask for support. If these two retards declare their support, including both Trinamool and CPM, AAP is not responsible for the same.


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> It doesnt get more 'secular' than this. After Jehadi did, now the communists
> 
> Delhi polls: Left parties announce support for AAP to keep BJP, Congress out of power - Firstpost




dont worry Bhakt ..............the so called nAtionalists of Akali Dal badal are supporting feku and bjp



Guynextdoor2 said:


> AAP did not ask for support. If these two retards declare their support, including both Trinamool and CPM, AAP is not responsible for the same.



looks like BJP is going towards gang bang ............hope bhakts enjoy it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> dont worry Bhakt ..............the so called nAtionalists of Akali Dal badal are supporting feku and bjp


 
I am not worried  People of Delhi should be worried that Mamta is with Kejri. Delhi may see a influx of BD polevaulters from Kolkota

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> Wait a little longer. When the Pandit Kashmiri experience is meted out to the rest of India, people will know what's at stake.


Oh good to know what's on your mind....


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> I am not worried  People of Delhi should be worried that Mamta is with Kejri. Delhi may see a influx of BD polevaulters from Kolkota




hahaha..............why should Bhakts worry about drug smugglers supporting feku ??? they are called blind bhakts and pseudo-Nationalist for reasons you making clear here

@ranjeet @Sidak @Guynextdoor2

enjoy comedy circus in delhi





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=712283922203579

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> hahaha..............why should Bhakts worry about drug smugglers supporting feku ??? they are called blind bhakts and pseudo-Nationalist for reasons you making clear here





Prometheus said:


> hahaha..............why should Bhakts worry about drug smugglers supporting feku ??? they are called blind bhakts and pseudo-Nationalist for reasons you making clear here
> 
> @ranjeet @Sidak @Guynextdoor2
> 
> enjoy comedy circus in delhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=712283922203579


 
If anybody is on drugs here, it is you  ! You may benefit from Akali BJP combo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> See what did I say ??
> 
> The Rickshawala wants free water and free power. The *Naxals* want disruption of law and order. The leftists want dharnas. The 'Intellectual seculars' just want a anti Modi party in power. They are all going to get it in AAP. Jai Delhi !
> 
> Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee Has Voted. For Kejriwal.
> 
> birds of same feather flock to gether !


Oh yes, so let's surrender all the nation's funds to Modi's Business masters. Modi and his Bhakts should start worrying.... 2019 will probably end of what remains of Modi's "development"...


----------



## IndoCarib

Rahul’s road show in Ballimaran—home of the legendary poet Mirza Ghalib—drew an impressive crowd on Wednesday. Before that, during his rally on the outskirts of the city, *Rahul generated generous laughter and rapturous applause when he accused Prime Minister *Narendra Modi* of wearing a ‘Rs 10-lakh suite.’ Both the developments must have made the BJP happy.*

Delhi elections 2015: Rahul Gandhi is BJP's hope and star campaigner - Firstpost


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> Rahul’s road show in Ballimaran—home of the legendary poet Mirza Ghalib—drew an impressive crowd on Wednesday. Before that, during his rally on the outskirts of the city, *Rahul generated generous laughter and rapturous applause when he accused Prime Minister *Narendra Modi* of wearing a ‘Rs 10-lakh suite.’ Both the developments must have made the BJP happy.*
> 
> Delhi elections 2015: Rahul Gandhi is BJP's hope and star campaigner - Firstpost


Your source sums it all.....

*"Modi had once dreamt of a Congress-mukt Bharat. If this happens, we will also see a BJP-mukt Delhi" and soon BJP-mukt India*

Now I hope BJP won't be repeating Congress-mukt Bharat anymore and they are already doing that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Guynextdoor2 said:


> AAP did not ask for support. If these two retards declare their support, including both Trinamool and CPM, AAP is not responsible for the same.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563325381860536321

Blessings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Star Wars said:


> INC 2 ??? awww ,ab mujhe bura lag raha hai [/QUOT





isupportaap said:


> How BJP Killed Its Chances in Delhi
> 
> (Siddharth Varadarajan is a Senior Fellow at the Centre for Public Affairs and Critical Theory, Shiv Nadar University)
> As Arvind Kejriwal's campaign in Delhi surges ahead, it is hard to miss the desperation and panic that has taken hold of the Bharatiya Janata Party and its national leadership.
> 
> The party's local leaders - many of whom resent the manner in which the high command imposed Kiran Bedi as their Chief Ministerial candidate - may have reconciled themselves to defeat, or at best a slender victory margin, but Narendra Modi and Amit Shah, who realize the stakes involved, are making every effort to stop the Aam Aadmi Party from winning. So far, however, their '3M strategy' of throwing Modi, Money and Mud into the fray has not had the desired effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the crores spent on saturation advertising, the campaign rallies addressed by the PM and his 'hawala at midnight' allegation against AAP, Kejriwal's party is comfortably ahead in virtually all opinion polls.
> 
> How did the BJP's script go so terribly wrong? After all, it won the largest number of seats in Delhi December 2013 and all seven Lok Sabha seats last May. Given the prestige and popularity enjoyed by Modi, this election was meant to be a cakewalk. Especially since the AAP had the handicap of Kejriwal's ill-advised decision to resign from the Chief Minister's post after 49 days in office, which coloured the public's perception of the party and its ability to govern.
> 
> If the BJP finds itself fighting with its back to the wall, it has only itself to blame.
> 
> The first mistake Modi and Shah made was to delay the holding of assembly elections. Even though it was clear that a government could not be formed without engineering defections from the AAP and Congress, the BJP used its influence over the Lieutenant Governor to string out the process. What the BJP hoped to gain is not clear, but the delay clearly helped the AAP re-establish itself as a fighting force.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuelled by its victories in Haryana, Maharashtra and Jharkhand, the BJP then made its second mistake: to avoid declaring a strong Chief Ministerial candidate and rely instead on the 'Modi wave' to see it through. Though this strategy did not work so well in Maharashtra, where the party failed to win a majority, or Jharkhand, where an expensive alliance with the All-Jharkhand Students Union was needed, the Haryana result emboldened the BJP to play the Modi card to the hilt in Delhi. Where earlier the party had a strong and credible de facto CM candidate like Harsh Vardhan, voters this time around were encouraged to back a faceless campaign and trust in the magic of the 'Modi sarkar'.
> 
> 
> 
> When this strategy came a cropper - the very first rally addressed by Modi turned out to be a flop - the BJP brass changed tack and decided to project a credible local face to counter the appeal of Kejriwal. The selection of Kiran Bedi seemed at first to be a masterstroke. But as the former police officer hit the election trail, it became apparent that her attractiveness did not extend beyond the party's traditional middle class vote bank. Indeed, the goofiness of some of her pronouncements has alienated even middle class supporters, while her imperiousness has rubbed party cadres and local leaders the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> The BJP has tried to correct this third mistake by committing a fourth - getting Modi and senior party leaders to make personalized attacks on Kejriwal and to accuse the Aam Aadmi Party of money laundering and hawala. The allegations might have had credibility if the BJP did not itself take more than 60 per cent of its declared contributions in cash without providing any details about the donors. In the absence of any attempt by the Enforcement Directorate, the Income Tax authorities or the Directorate of Revenue Intelligence to probe the shell companies that are supposed to have donated Rs. 2 crore to the AAP last April, many in Delhi will likely treat the allegations as a desperate smear campaign.
> 
> The Modi card may also now be facing diminishing returns, as voters tire of seeing the Prime Minister's face at every street corner and in every newspaper, and of hearing his voice on the radio.
> 
> The election in Delhi is significant because it represents a pure political contest between the BJP and a rival that is strong and not discredited by corruption, or hobbled by anti-incumbency. If the BJP loses, the result will provide proof of concept for a model of politics that could also emerge elsewhere in India. Modi has so far remained unvanquished, winning every election battle he has led since 2002. Losing Indraprastha will destroy the aura of invincibility that has stood him so well for 12 years.
> 
> Even if Modi manages to win Delhi for the BJP, the fact that he had to fight so hard ought to make him stop and think about what he is doing wrong. The campaign by the Sangh Parivar against a family-oriented film with a strong positive message like PK, or the communal statements of Sangh activists and leaders, is not something that attracts young voters with aspirations for a better life. Yet the Prime Minister has kept quiet, reinforcing the belief that he backs their divisive agenda. His failure to actually do things on the ground for the poor has also reinforced the perception that the BJP is a party of the rich and elite. If Modi does not fix these two problems quickly, his political ride is likely to be uphill from here on.


the secular journos are really acting crazy these days..i always wonder how these people will survive atleast next 4 1/2 years. he desperately claims that voters are getting tired of watching namo daily and even if bjp wins this election modi will be"assumed" a loser


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jason bourne said:


> We r receiving support n blessings from several pol parties, professionl bodies, associations.We r extremly grateful.Do pray for our success— Arvind Kejriwal (@ArvindKejriwal) February 5, 2015
> 
> 
> Blessings


But where does it state that he sought support from them....


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> I am not worried  People of Delhi should be worried that Mamta is with Kejri. Delhi may see a influx of BD polevaulters from Kolkota




Pole Vaulters are already here man



Jason bourne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563325381860536321
> 
> Blessings



Even the Commies are supporting these idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Prajapati said:


> LOL. Article by *Siddharth Varadarajan. *Same editor who was FIRED from the Hindu for being Anti Modi and Anti BJP. Not to mention, an AMERICAN Citizen.
> 
> ............ Looks like you have removed the AUTHORS name from the article. I wonder why


this siddarath moron can be seen in RSTV now a days..Rajya Sabha TV is the new abode of sickular liberals..just watch some "Desh Deshantar" videos hosted by Aarfa Khanum Sherwani; she is new girl in the secular town.


----------



## IndoCarib

Echo_419 said:


> *Pole Vaulters are already here man*
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Commies are supporting these idiots


 
That is why didi is supporting Kejri. She wants Kejri to take care of them, which Kejri will

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> That is why didi is supporting Kejri. She wants Kejri to take care of them, which Kejri will



Not gonna happen since AAP is not winning

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

Delhi elections 2015: 4 out of 5 new opinion polls give BJP majority - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

NKVD said:


> Delhi elections 2015: 4 out of 5 new opinion polls give BJP majority - The Times of India



Hope these one turn out to be true


----------



## Prajapati

Its keep getting better and better for the BJP  

45 seats for BJP, 25 for AAP in Delhi polls: Survey - The Hindu

The *BJP is projected to get absolute majority in Delhi and win between 41-45 seats *and AAP is likely to secure the second place, according to a survey by Research and Development Initiative (RDI).

The survey states that AAP is likely to win between 21-25 seats in the 70-member Delhi Assembly.

The vote share projection has given BJP 41 per cent and AAP 36 per cent. Where as, Congress is likely to bag between 0-4 seats with a vote share of 12 per cent, according to the survey in the last week of January.

In the 2013 election, BJP had won 31 seats with a vote share of 33 per cent, while ally SAD had got one seat. AAP had bagged 28 seats with a share of 25 per cent and Congress got 8 seats with a share of 25 per cent votes.

According to the survey, BJP’s Kiran Bedi is the top choice as a chief ministerial candidate with 46 per cent of people favouring her.

The survey projected AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal second in the run with 40 per cent voters supporting him. Congress’ Ajay Maken managed to secure the third position in the survey with 12 per cent voters in his favour.

The survey was conducted with a sample size of 21,000 registered voters with a representative sample of 300 registered voters from 25 polling booths drawn in each constituency.

Delhi will go to polls on February 7 and the results will be declared on February 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563570678972940290

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563577217888702464


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> But where does it state that he sought support from them....




Hahahaha AAP vale kaha kuch mangte he unhone diya .... cong. Se samarthan kaha manga tha unhone diya ... flight ki tickit AAP ne kaha mangi thi unhone di


----------



## Star Wars

Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563570678972940290




@SarthakGanguly @doppelganger

See Kejrival is pro Hindu too, he quotes Gita as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Star Wars said:


> @SarthakGanguly @doppelganger
> 
> See Kejrival is pro Hindu too, he quotes Gita as well



Muffler is a naxalwadi. I always knew that about him, even when my dad used to go gaga about him in the early days.


----------



## Star Wars

doppelganger said:


> my dad used to go gaga about him in the early days.



My family still does


----------



## doppelganger

Star Wars said:


> My family still does



Naive idealists. 

My parents still think Rahul baba is too bhola and unnecessarily people are hounding the pooor sweet chap. Soooo handsome .....


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563578849573617664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

doppelganger said:


> Naive idealists.
> 
> My parents still think Rahul baba is too bhola and unnecessarily people are hounding the pooor sweet chap. Soooo handsome .....



Are we talking about the same parents here ?  Sounds like you live in my house

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Star Wars said:


> Are we talking about the same parents here ?  Sounds like you live in my house



I think we cannot escape the fact that a large part of our parent's generation will remain loyal Congress supporters (as opposed to dirty Congressis of today).

Because there was no other political party of national stature for generations.

The Congress became synonymous with India.


----------



## Jason bourne

doppelganger said:


> I think we cannot escape the fact that a large part of our parent's generation will remain loyal Congress supporters (as opposed to dirty Congressis of today).
> 
> Because there was no other political party of national stature for generations.
> 
> The Congress became synonymous with India.




Tum dono gharvalo ko samjavo ...


----------



## doppelganger

Jason bourne said:


> Tum dono gharvalo ko samjavo ...



Impossible.

They are parents. They indulge us. Not vice versa.

Though they are not stupid or blind. They grudgingly admit to Modi ji's contributions and moves. But they are not convince in the final analysis.


----------



## Jason bourne

doppelganger said:


> Impossible.
> 
> They are parents. They indulge us. Not vice versa.
> 
> Though they are not stupid or blind. They grudgingly admit to Modi ji's contributions and moves. But they are not convince in the final analysis.




Just told them kejriwal cant do anything without the help of modi in delhi .. and he is abusing modi day and night ...


----------



## doppelganger

Jason bourne said:


> Just told them kejriwal cant do anything without the help of modi in delhi .. and he is abusing modi day and night ...



My parents are least interested in what happens in Delhi bro.

Rest of the country is watching it as a soap opera. 

Give me Kashmir. Give me UP. Give me Bihar. Give me Tamil Nadu. Give me West Bengal.


----------



## Jason bourne

Suyash Bhardwaj of IBTL is giving BJP 50 seats now and saying that Dera guys will although add just 2.5% vote share to BJP( realistically) means 5% swing between BJP and AAP( a big difference).....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Narcotics Bureau raid Maken’s house after he claims Congress will form govt in Delhi*
Published on February 6, 2015by indianpsycho

*New Delhi.* Soon after probable Congress Delhi CM candidate Ajay Maken claimed that Congress was forming govt in Delhi on 10th Feb, Narcotics Control Bureau conducted a raid at his house in Rajouri Garden.

The narcotics department argues that such a statement from Maken, considering the currently very much apparent bipolar fight in the national capital, made them suspicious that he was consuming drugs and maybe even in possession of them.




When asked how many seats he projects for both AAP and BJP.

“His uber confident body language and swagger,betrayed the harsh reality of Congress in Delhi, and had all of us convinced that he was definitely under influence of some very advanced, expensive and high level drugs,” said an official from NCB who was part of the raid.

“It certainly couldn’t have been liquor alone,” he added.

“His conviction that Congress will form govt despite getting just 30 seats (as later claimedby Maken in an interview) out of total 70 assembly seats, further had us convinced,” he pointed to another statement by Maken.

“In retrospect, we would have gone ahead and conducted a raid even if he predicted 10 seats for Congress,” he concluded.

Ajay Maken in his defense took a cue from AAP chief Arvind Kejriwal and called NCB a Modi agent.

“BJP and Modi are obviously panicking because they are losing. And want to know secret of our success in upcoming polls. That’s why they ordered a raid,” Maken argued.

Meanwhile, BJP took this opportunity to hit out at both AAP and Congress.

“Why did Maken claim that Congress will form govt and then claim that they will get 30 seats in same breath? It is obvious that AAP will provide rest of the seats to steer Congress above majority,” Amit Shah told Faking News.
Narcotics Bureau raids Maken’s house after he claims Congress will form govt in Delhi | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

BJP wins all four municipal corporation seats in MP
BJP wins all four municipal corporation seats in MP - The Hindu: Mobile Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Lo ji Aab jama masjid k Imam Bukhari ne Fatwa Jari kar ke AAP ko vote dene ko kaha he ...


----------



## Darmashkian

Regarding the Delhi Election:_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563637797597085697[TDP & Lok Satta calls of support will convince quite a few thousand Middle-class Telugus living in Delhi to vote for BJP, it may seem less, but at this juncture every vote is important]
[AIADMK support will also get a few 1000 Tamil voters, Of course the fact that Jaitley met Jayalalitha a few days ago is no co-incidence  ]


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563648428593274880Hmm. not so sure regarding the first one. & regarding the second point- KCR has a lot of faith in his astrologer, but I don't . This astrologer also said that YSRCP would win in AP(but TDP won)

@ranjeet @Soumitra @Jason bourne @Android @wolfschanzze

EDIT1:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563642557700112384A paper known to be Pro-CBN(in AP) & Pro-KCR(in TG) claims that Piyush goyal called up Naidu & asked for his support!!!!
Why would they do that??!!


----------



## Proud Hindu

Jason bourne said:


> Lo ji Aab jama masjid k Imam Bukhari ne Fatwa Jari kar ke AAP ko vote dene ko kaha he ...



jis party ko imam bukhari ji ne support kiya hai woh party har baar haarti hai 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563660568666443777

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Shahi Imam's 'Vote for AAP' diktat: Arvind Kejriwal-led party rejects offer for support - The Economic Times
@JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @Echo_419


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563662921247363074


----------



## Jason bourne

NKVD said:


> Shahi Imam's 'Vote for AAP' diktat: Arvind Kejriwal-led party rejects offer for support - The Economic Times
> @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @Echo_419




Kash esa owaisi , mamata me bhi kaha hota to achha hota 

Usse pata tha agar samarthan liya to lagg jayegi ... isi liye mana kiya he warna black money bhi nahi leta ..


----------



## Prajapati

NKVD said:


> Shahi Imam's 'Vote for AAP' diktat: Arvind Kejriwal-led party rejects offer for support - The Economic Times
> @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @Echo_419



I hope this news is given WIDE PUBLICITY. Nothing better to consolidate Hindu vote for BJP.  

Hope BJP media cell is doing the needful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563676573648175105

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Suyash Bhardwaj of IBTL is giving BJP 50 seats now and saying that Dera guys will although add just 2.5% vote share to BJP( realistically) means 5% swing between BJP and AAP( a big difference).....




BJP touched new low by asking for support from ram rahim gunda dera wala.....................kudos to Bhakts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> BJP touched new low by asking for support from ram rahim gunda dera wala.....................kudos to Bhakts




Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Prajapati said:


> I hope this news is given WIDE PUBLICITY. Nothing better to consolidate Hindu vote for BJP.
> 
> Hope BJP media cell is doing the needful.




Tweeter se aaptard gum ho gaye he ...


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Hahahahaha




seriously man.............that guy insulted 10th Sikh Guru .....and openly mocked him......BJP should not take help from him........he just want the criminal cases against him gone..........hope u understand ............Guru Gobind Singh is ( I hope) still regarded as personality respected by all religions of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> that guy insulted 10th Sikh Guru



can you please elaborate on this point


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> seriously man.............that guy insulted 10th Sikh Guru .....and openly mocked him......BJP should not take help from him........he just want the criminal cases against him gone..........hope u understand ............Guru Gobind Singh is ( I hope) still regarded as personality respected by all religions of India




Ok and what about Owaisi , IM sympathiser that okhla candidate .. mamata taufik raza ? Arvind is secular then he should have denied their support also ... dont u think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> seriously man.............that guy insulted 10th Sikh Guru .....and openly mocked him......BJP should not take help from him........he just want the criminal cases against him gone..........hope u understand ............Guru Gobind Singh is ( I hope) still regarded as personality respected by all religions of India


The word Dera guru Use Were "Supporters" Instead of that Imam Used a particular Community "Muslims"


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> BJP touched new low by asking for support from ram rahim gunda dera wala.....................kudos to Bhakts



Meanwhile AAP is ok taking support of a guy who says they will massacre all hindus in 15 Minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 190743



Ashutosh Jackson


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 190743


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563718993089798144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563713358696697856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563714420287614978

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563714647744712704


----------



## NKVD



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Please please beat the BJP! Mamata, Nitish and other state leaders cheering for AAP - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> Meanwhile AAP is ok taking support of a guy who says they will massacre all hindus in 15 Minutes.




isnt it fabulous ....................BJP is partner in crime with a drug smugling , openly declaring militant party .............but alas , we only see what we are told by lord Modi ...............namo namo



NKVD said:


> The word Dera guru Use Were "Supporters" Instead of that Imam Used a particular Community "Muslims"




so does that justifies BJP taking a support from a person who mocks a Sikh guru??? #justAsking



Jason bourne said:


> Ok and what about Owaisi , IM sympathiser that okhla candidate .. mamata taufik raza ? Arvind is secular then he should have denied their support also ... dont u think ?




you know mate ............common sikhs all around the world respects Hindu Gods and worship them ( including myself) ........for us Guru Gobind Singh is our Father ................who btw asked his father to sacrifice himself for the cause of other religion ( read Hindus) ....................your ducking the question here raises some questions "How much does BJP fanboys care about sentiments of common Sikhs"? 

btw ...............I asked about BJP taking support of dera ...............you are taking about a low level politician from hydrabad.

you response best explained by my fav. quote " WE NEVER CHEATED , BECAUSE WE WERE NEVER FAITHFUL , BUT AAP IS CHEATING , BECAUSE THEY TRIED TO BE FAITHFUL"- says Bhakts



Android said:


> can you please elaborate on this point




ha...............list is long mate.....................plz resort to internet news about dera and sikhs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> so does that justifies BJP taking a support from a person who mocks a Sikh guru??? #justAsking


Please Name the One BJp Leader who Asked Support from Dera Guru #justAskOn the other side Alka Lamba of AAP openly Asked Support from IMam bukhari


----------



## sackedelic

Anybody who talks about mohalla sabhas and recall and other 8th standard social science naïve concepts as tools of governance, in a country/city as populated and diverse as India/Delhi, cannot be taken seriously. This is a recipe for anarchism and a handy tool for anti-nationals to stall critical development which every inch of India needs non-stop for the next decade atleast.

People like kejriwal, and others in AAP as well, are too steeped in the chaasni of their goodness, self-righteousness, false sense of victimhood and impracticality to do any good to anybody. He could have easily negotiated with other parties and stayed in government and worked to make actual difference in the lives of delhiites. But he chose a convenient escape route to spread his goodness in all of India. His and AAP’s self-righteous stand on corruption is hypocrisy personified. AAP supporters on this forum believe in his stand and defend him when he says - mein sahi hoon baanki sab chor hain, while merrily typing away on this forum from their office computers and getting paid for a full day of work.

All the underlying causes that define this man as a quitter is still there and he is going to run away again if he is elected CM of Delhi when things don’t go his absolute way, because running away is easier than staying there for the long haul and working with everybody behind the scenes to make Delhi a better place. He needs to sit in opposition for 5 years and learn the art of consensus building and then become a political force replacing congress.

I have been following local state and national elections for over 25 years now and AAP’s manifesto and action points are nothing different than that promised by each and every party all those years and failed to deliver. So important thing to consider is not who promises what, but who has the demonstrated ability to work for the long haul and implement and deliver, and we all know the answer to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Please Name the One BJp Leader who Asked Support from Dera Guru #justAskOn the other side Alka Lamba of AAP openly Asked Support from IMam bukhari




well mate .............Bhakts here dont care about sikhs...................all that matters is support of dera

here check post of a Bhakt
AAP Rejects Imam's Support | Page 8

respect for feelings of common sikhs in their own country .....desh hoyea pardesh


----------



## Prajapati

Prometheus said:


> well mate .............Bhakts here dont care about sikhs...................all that matters is support of dera
> 
> here check post of a Bhakt
> AAP Rejects Imam's Support | Page 8
> 
> respect for feelings of common sikhs in their own country .....desh hoyea pardesh



Don't worry, I have provide appropriate reply in that thread.


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> here check post of a Bhakt
> AAP Rejects Imam's Support | Page 8


Rejects they are the one who demanded it in the first place


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> rejects they are the one who demanded it in the first place
> View attachment 190796




hhhmmmm................so BJP shall take support of Dera???? even if it is against feelings of Sikhs??? just answer me dude.........................does BJP cares about common sikhs or not??? or its a party of only pseudo nationalists??


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmm................so BJP shall take support of Dera???? even if it is against feelings of Sikhs??? just answer me dude.........................does BJP cares about common sikhs or not??? or its a party of only pseudo nationalists??


Please name one bjp leader who Asked dera support put some facts if you have
i put facts on howw aap asked for IMam support
बुखारी ने किया खुलासा, आप ने खुद मांगा था समर्थन - IBN Khabar

म आदमी पार्टी की ओर से समर्थन ठुकराए जाने के बाद शाही इमाम बुखारी ने नया खुलासा किया है। बुखारी ने कहा है कि खुद आप के नेता उनके भाई से समर्थन मांगने आए थे।
बुखारी ने कहा कि अलका लांबा ने मेरे भाई तारिक बुखारी से मिलकर समर्थन मांगा था। मैं वोट बंटने से रोकना चाहता था। दिल्ली में बीजेपी जैसी फिरकापरस्त ताकत ना आ जाए इसलिए मैंने आप को समर्थन की अपील की थी।



बुखारी ने कहा कि अलका लांबा ने मेरे भाई तारिक बुखारी से मिलकर समर्थन मांगा था। मैं वोट बंटने से रोकना चाहता था। दिल्ली में बीजेपी जैसी फिरकापरस्त ताकत ना आ जाए इसलिए मैंने आप को समर्थन की अपील की थी।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Please name one bjp leader who Asked dera support put some facts if you have
> i put facts on howw aap asked for IMam support
> बुखारी ने किया खुलासा, आप ने खुद मांगा था समर्थन - IBN Khabar
> 
> म आदमी पार्टी की ओर से समर्थन ठुकराए जाने के बाद शाही इमाम बुखारी ने नया खुलासा किया है। बुखारी ने कहा है कि खुद आप के नेता उनके भाई से समर्थन मांगने आए थे।
> बुखारी ने कहा कि अलका लांबा ने मेरे भाई तारिक बुखारी से मिलकर समर्थन मांगा था। मैं वोट बंटने से रोकना चाहता था। दिल्ली में बीजेपी जैसी फिरकापरस्त ताकत ना आ जाए इसलिए मैंने आप को समर्थन की अपील की थी।
> 
> 
> 
> बुखारी ने कहा कि अलका लांबा ने मेरे भाई तारिक बुखारी से मिलकर समर्थन मांगा था। मैं वोट बंटने से रोकना चाहता था। दिल्ली में बीजेपी जैसी फिरकापरस्त ताकत ना आ जाए इसलिए मैंने आप को समर्थन की अपील की थी।




whatever dude...........god bless BJP and Bhakts................i am a no body..........belonging to a religion about which no one gives a damm in India .....

my bad ........AAP is evil............BJP is saint......vote for BJP


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> whatever dude...........god bless BJP and Bhakts................i am a no body..........belonging to a religion about which no one gives a damm in India .....
> 
> my bad ........AAP is evil............BJP is saint......vote for BJP


ohh Please Don't Play victim Card here Sikh are proud people not victim!!!


----------



## sackedelic

I had no idea false sense of victimhood had trickled down so far among AAP supporters!!!


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> ohh Please Don't Play victim Card here Sikh are proud people not victim!!!




whatever mate.................sikhs are not even 2% in India.............and its not australia or canada where every soul matters,......who cares what sikhs want......

Badal got "FAKAR-e- Kaum" ......................now that person is asking votes along with dera for BJP............there is nothing to be proud of it mate......... fakar-e-kaum ....dont have any fikar-e-kaum.

about Navjot sidhu...............that guy went to haryana .....spoke against badals and akalis ......called them drug smuglers , gundas etc..............went to jammu ....did the same..............went to Delhi .ASKING VOTES FOR AKALIS.......there is nothing to be proud of if sikhs have leaders like these.

Punjab is deep in fianacial mess .......even deeper in drugs ......lawlessness runs wild here.......sadly sikhs are majority here......we are responsible for it .......there is nothing to be proud of it.

we had great people in past.....people like Bhagat singh ....or sarabha or Udam .....or all those true sikhs who lived lives on sikh principles........but now , sikhs in India are nothing but a sad story ........there is nothing to be proud of it



sackedelic said:


> I had no idea false sense of victimhood had trickled down so far among AAP supporters!!!



hey welcome back


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> whatever mate.................sikhs are not even 2% in India.............and its not australia or canada where every soul matters,......who cares what sikhs want......
> 
> Badal got "FAKAR-e- Kaum" ......................now that person is asking votes along with dera for BJP............there is nothing to be proud of it mate......... fakar-e-kaum ....dont have any fikar-e-kaum.
> 
> about Navjot sidhu...............that guy went to haryana .....spoke against badals and akalis ......called them drug smuglers , gundas etc..............went to jammu ....did the same..............went to Delhi .ASKING VOTES FOR AKALIS.......there is nothing to be proud of if sikhs have leaders like these.
> 
> Punjab is deep in fianacial mess .......even deeper in drugs ......lawlessness runs wild here.......sadly sikhs are majority here......we are responsible for it .......there is nothing to be proud of it.
> 
> we had great people in past.....people like Bhagat singh ....or sarabha or Udam .....or all those true sikhs who lived lives on sikh principles........but now , sikhs in India are nothing but a sad story ........there is nothing to be proud of it



Whats with NRI's and their pessimism. Rest assured Sikhs in India are proud and respected people.


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Whats with NRI's and their pessimism. Rest assured Sikhs in India are proud and respected people.




i am not NRI bro......

moreover I just came to know that Sikh gurus were fake and Ram rahim guy is real deal ......facts via shri @Prajapati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Prometheus said:


> i am not NRI bro......
> 
> moreover I just came to know that Sikh gurus were fake and Ram rahim guy is real deal ......facts via shri @Prajapati



LOL....... still *begging *for sympathy with your sob stories  .......... You bring shame to your community.


----------



## Prometheus

Prajapati said:


> LOL....... still *begging *for sympathy with your sob stories  .......... You bring shame to your community.




thank you


----------



## yuba

Star Wars said:


> Whats with NRI's and their pessimism. Rest assured Sikhs in India are proud and respected people.


98

















































































































Star Wars said:


> Whats with NRI's and their pessimism. Rest assured Sikhs in India are proud and respected people.


What he is saying is not wrong mate punjab is in deep crap.I took my wife and kids back to punjab so my kids could learn our culture and language better.But the punjab of today is not the punjab of my childhood.As soon as my son hits his teens i am going to take them back to the states


----------



## Star Wars

yuba said:


> What he is saying is not wrong mate punjab is in deep crap.I took my wife and kids back to punjab so my kids could learn our culture and language better.But the punjab of today is not the punjab of my childhood.As soon as my son hits his teens i am going to take them back to the states



Every state has its ups and downs you just need a decent government and things should be back to normal in a few years...
Down here we have problems with Alcohol, Boy do they love to drink here its kinda pathetic..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Every state has its ups and downs you just need a decent government and things should be back to normal in a few years...
> Down here we have problems with Alcohol, Boy do they love to drink here its kinda pathetic..




aprrantly BJP is in power in punjab ................wats the irony for bhakts


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> aprrantly BJP is in power in punjab ................wats the irony for bhakts



Appranatly in alliance with your party.  

Havent you claimed many times that you support Akali Dal when even when a blind man can see you are an Aaptard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> well mate .............Bhakts here dont care about sikhs...................all that matters is support of dera
> 
> here check post of a Bhakt
> AAP Rejects Imam's Support | Page 8
> 
> respect for feelings of common sikhs in their own country .....desh hoyea pardesh




So u dont have problem with people like owasi, Tofeeq raza , mamata , nitish , ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

yuba said:


> 98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he is saying is not wrong mate punjab is in deep crap.I took my wife and kids back to punjab so my kids could learn our culture and language better.But the punjab of today is not the punjab of my childhood.As soon as my son hits his teens i am going to take them back to the states




Yes punjab may be in a mess but not because modi .. he was blanming every thing on modi where as modi just became national leader and out of his 3 or 4 radio programme one was for punjabs drug problem ... most of the bhakt here is a modi bhakt not a bjp bhakt ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> aprrantly BJP is in power in punjab ................wats the irony for bhakts




Yes bjp is in power with the help of SAD not modi govt. ....


Sorry SAD in power with the help of bjp ..


----------



## Prometheus

congrats BJP...................one of ur candidate got arrested red handed by police distributing liquor

on this SHri feku ji will throw one more election "jumla" .............and bhakts will go la la la


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563921905258745857


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563928782902292481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563920203931590657


----------



## Star Wars

So far trends suggest votes in favor of BJP. Rakhi Birla may loose her seat


----------



## Jason bourne

19.50% voting in 3 hours ...


----------



## indiatester

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563950828331880450


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563955596605415426

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563952838053617664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563957417537306624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Heavy presence at AAP booths










Proud Hindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563955596605415426
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563952838053617664
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563957417537306624



Bloody Anarchist scumbags


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Heavy presence at AAP booths
> 
> 
> View attachment 190895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Anarchist scumbags



Make no mistakes the fight for my city will be very tough & just voted for the BJP guy in my area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Make no mistakes the fight for my city will be very tough & just voted for the BJP guy in my area



Whats the situation on the ground, any rough idea ? Who won in your area last time ?


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Whats the situation on the ground, any rough idea ? Who won in your area last time ?



Akali dall candidate won in my area last time (he represented the BJP)



lavenge lavenge said:


> I have just voted for BJP, and could could say with some authority that fight is on even keel.
> 
> 
> Till day before yesterday, AAP was definitely willing from my seat, but BJP has recovered some ground yesterday by doing some parleys with some urban villages in my area.
> 
> 
> Though one thing i have come to know off for sure is that *AAP is losing from Okhla*, a muslim majority seat. Here muslim vote is going to congress en-Block.



Nice to see that


----------



## Star Wars

lavenge lavenge said:


> From my seat BJP won last time.
> 
> But even last time votes of BJP, Congress, AAP were nearly equal with barely difference of 500 votes among them. This time around collapse of Congress has hurt BJP pretty bad.



Wierd but some twitteratis are saying congies are retaining some of their vote share ...


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> Wierd but some twitteratis are saying congies are retaining some of their vote share ...


Yeah mainly in okhala and jama masjid area


----------



## Star Wars

NKVD said:


> Yeah mainly in okhala and jama masjid area



Some are claiming they could get more seats than last time.


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> Some are claiming they could get more seats than last time.


No they are loosing there past seats and gaining some it's equilibrium. 
Most bjp voter's are last phasers you will see more surge in bjp votes after 3pm.but news is good bjp cadre's are confident in my area at booth level heavy presence let's see trends after 6pm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

heavy presence in aap booth







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563993817305448448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Hindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563983362608484353


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564005261262589952


----------



## Jason bourne

Studio me sannataaaaaaa ....


----------



## lightoftruth

Meanwhile Political Storm in Bihar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564016189228060672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> Meanwhile Political Storm in Bihar
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564016189228060672




*WTF !!!*


----------



## lightoftruth

Star Wars said:


> *WTF !!!*


He has support of over 20 MLA's.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564024353679884288
*Excuse Gallore *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

"@tajinderbagga: BJP 45-50. Kejriwal,Shisodia,Saurabh bhardwaj,Rakhi birla & Somnath bharti all are loosing their seats"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> "@tajinderbagga: BJP 45-50. Kejriwal,Shisodia,Saurabh bhardwaj,Rakhi birla & Somnath bharti all are loosing their seats"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564025867181899776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhangi bava

LOL ye kya ho gaya


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564020817818697728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Media ne U turn lena saru kar diya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord ZeN

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Media ne U turn lena saru kar diya



Get ready for EC is Ambani agent, EVM malfunction etc.. etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Prometheus

hhhhhmmmmm.............looks like exit polls are going kejru way.....................good thing BJP projected Bedi take the blame from shri Modi about defeat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564047101840347136 HEHE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sudhanshu Trivedi on Times Now seems to be in shock. Not able to decide whom to blame..


----------



## Lord ZeN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Looks like the AAP have this one. The numbers from the exit polls may be wrong but the trend is clear. Good job boys.


----------



## Darmashkian

kbd-raaf said:


> Looks like the AAP have this one. The numbers from the exit polls may be wrong but the trend is clear. Good job boys.



Todays CHanakya isn't always right. They got Maharashtra wrong & they got Andhra Pradesh Totally wrong.. My sources are telling me something else.

Let's wait & see.


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Todays CHanakya isn't always right. They got Maharashtra wrong & they got Andhra Pradesh Totally wrong.. My sources are telling me something else.



yeah, i got the same idea 10nth feb will come as a shocker for few people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> congrats BJP...................one of ur candidate got arrested red handed by police distributing liquor
> 
> on this SHri feku ji will throw one more election "jumla" .............and bhakts will go la la la



Liquor case: AAP leader Naresh Balyan faces arrest - The Times of India

you mean this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> yeah, i got the same idea 10nth feb will come as a shocker for few people.



*Today's Chanakya* ‏@TodaysChanakya  12m12 minutes ago
#TCExitPoll #DelhiElections Seat Projection 
AAP : 48 ± 6 Seats
BJP+ : 22 ± 6 Seats 
Congress: 0 ± 2 Seats
Others : 0 ± 2 Seats


damm ..........



isupportaap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564047101840347136 HEHE





The_Showstopper said:


> Sudhanshu Trivedi on Times Now seems to be in shock. Not able to decide whom to blame..




lets all blame Mrs Bedi ................everyone should save his holiness Shri Modi ji maharaj

exit polls are showing too much........AAP touching 50 seats is like Modi ji taking bath in Maa Ganga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

congratulations AAP , a bhakt myself but it'd be foolish to dismiss all exit polls . Good luck delhites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Can't deny this is a blow to Modi's appearance of popularity. 

Would like a poll on Modi's ratings in a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

kbd-raaf said:


> Can't deny this is a blow to Modi's appearance of popularity.
> 
> Would like a poll on Modi's ratings in a couple of weeks.



True that

won't have much effect on Bihar elections though .Bedi was a mistake, I've said this from day one she was inducted


----------



## kbd-raaf

magudi said:


> True that
> 
> won't have much effect on Bihar elections though .*Bedi was a mistake*, I've said this from day one she was inducted



Why do you think so?


----------



## magudi

Prometheus said:


> *Today's Chanakya* ‏@TodaysChanakya  12m12 minutes ago
> #TCExitPoll #DelhiElections Seat Projection
> AAP : 48 ± 6 Seats
> BJP+ : 22 ± 6 Seats
> Congress: 0 ± 2 Seats
> Others : 0 ± 2 Seats
> 
> 
> damm ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets all blame Mrs Bedi ................everyone should save his holiness Shri Modi ji maharaj
> 
> exit polls are showing too much........AAP touching 50 seats is like Modi ji taking bath in Maa Ganga




let alone 50 , anything above 40 is a big blow to BJP and modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Wow kejriwal is winning in all exit polls congratulation all Aaptards  


If ths is the end result then I will blame delhi bjp, arun jetli , tejjindar bagga already blamed shatrugna sinha and ofcourse credit should be given to Arvind kejriwal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Jason bourne said:


> Wow kejriwal is winning in all exit polls congratulation all Aaptards
> 
> If ths is the end result then I will blame delhi bjp, arun jetli , tejjindar bagga already blamed shatrugna sinha and ofcourse credit should be given to Arvind kejriwal .



Keju did run a good ground campaign. His outreach to the community was deep, sustained and interactive. He wanted to win more desperately than the delhi BJP politicos.


----------



## indiatester

Why Delhi why...
Good job AAP.

I hope all parties start to look at curbing corruption as a key thing for people


----------



## Prajapati

You know, in Hindsight, the *Timing *of Obama's comment about religious intolerance in India at the eve of the Delhi Election does seem a bit suspicious. That followed by an editorial against Modi in the NY times.


----------



## NKVD

Prajapati said:


> You know, in Hindsight, the *Timing *of Obama's comment about religious intolerance in India at the eve of the Delhi Election does seem a bit suspicious. That followed by an editorial against Modi in the NY times.


in LS polls polarization was favoring Bjp Suddenly one obama comment makes its overturn in night.No So its basically Peoples in Delhi wants Every thing for free


----------



## Jason bourne

NKVD said:


> in LS polls polarization was favoring Bjp Suddenly one obama comment makes its overturn in night.No So its basically Peoples in Delhi wants Every thing for free




If this is the end result then congrats to delhi people ..

10th se bijli k daam adhe 

Pani sabko free 

Delhi me ek bhi rape nahi hoga 

Or 1.5 lakh cctv lage ge ek mahine me ....


Muje aajtak lagta tha ki 15lakh vale ko log jumle ki tarah hi mante hoge no one was expecting it in their bank account .. 

but lagata he delhi valo ne ussi vajah se bjp ko 7 o seat di hongi ... god bless delhi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

indiatester said:


> Why Delhi why...
> Good job AAP.
> 
> I hope all parties start to look at curbing corruption as a key thing for people



The game is not yet over let's wait for 10th


----------



## Prajapati

NKVD said:


> in LS polls polarization was favoring Bjp Suddenly one obama comment makes its overturn in night.No So its basically Peoples in Delhi wants Every thing for free



I am not crediting Obama for any possible AAP victory, I am trying to read into the all possible motives of an US president commenting on "religious freedom" for the second time which was timed just before the delhi election along with christian Protests in Delhi (unscheduled and without permission of EC or Police) and the march of all the christians Bishops in bangalore.

That does not take way the hardwork done by AAP.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jason bourne said:


> If this is the end result then congrats to delhi people ..
> 
> 10th se bijli k daam adhe
> 
> Pani sabko free
> 
> Delhi me ek bhi rape nahi hoga
> 
> Or 1.5 lakh cctv lage ge ek mahine me ....
> 
> 
> Muje aajtak lagta tha ki 15lakh vale ko log jumle ki tarah hi mante hoge no one was expecting it in their bank account ..
> 
> but lagata he delhi valo ne ussi vajah se bjp ko 7 o seat di hongi ... god bless delhi ...


Oh yeah!!! So does that mean all BJP pre-poll promises are jumlaas?



NKVD said:


> in LS polls polarization was favoring Bjp Suddenly one obama comment makes its overturn in night.No So its basically Peoples in Delhi wants Every thing for free


Thank you for accepting that polarization does favour BJP....


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh yeah!!! So does that mean all BJP pre-poll promises are jumlaas?
> 
> 
> Thank you for accepting that polarization does favour BJP....




Not all but u should have commonsense what to belive and what to not ...

Delhi is totally dependant on other states from water to veggi,lights etc delhi has nothing they have to buy it from other states like hariyana rajsthan MP where bjp rules so it will be better for khujli wal to stop saying angthing against bjp .. 

Get ready delhi for total caos ...


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Not all but u should have commonsense what to belive and what to not ...
> 
> Delhi is totally dependant on other states from water to veggi,lights etc delhi has nothing they have to buy it from other states like hariyana rajsthan MP where bjp rules so it will be better for khujli wal to stop saying angthing against bjp ..
> 
> Get ready delhi for total *caos *...



Phele baat Chaos ki Spelling galat hai,dusri AAP Jite Ya BJP Chaos nahi hoga Delhi mein


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jason bourne said:


> Not all but u should have commonsense what to belive and what to not ...
> 
> Delhi is totally dependant on other states from water to veggi,lights etc delhi has nothing they have to buy it from other states like hariyana rajsthan MP where bjp rules so it will be better for khujli wal to stop saying angthing against bjp ..
> 
> Get ready delhi for total caos ...


Right!!! So Feku will makes promises and then his Bhakts will say oh well they were just jumlaas and people with commonsense wouldn't have believed that... He didn't promise that he will make the Sun to rise from West but something which is quiet possible. For some it may be too good to be true but many fall into this which is what BJP wanted. You can't blame people for falling to this..


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh yeah!!! So does that mean all BJP pre-poll promises are jumlaas?


Soon these questions will Haunt kejru to Indeed Free Wifi.Free Water,Free Electricity Many more You think he will Spared By Bjp
"What Comes Around Goes Around" baby Rather he Made Path for Modi to Easy in 2019 if He Fails

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

NKVD said:


> Soon these questions will Haunt kejru to Indeed Free Wifi.Free Water,Free Electricity Many more You think he will Spared By Bjp
> "What Comes Around Goes Around" baby Rather he Made Path for Modi to Easy in 2019 if He Fails



100% Keju will spin it around and say Center is not giving funds for all this  ....... Mark my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Prajapati said:


> 100% Keju will spin it around and say Center is not giving funds for all this  ....... Mark my words.




Saru karlo 10th se half bill, free water, no rape ,1.5 lakh cctv ,free wifi, 200 schools , cheap vegitables , state hood . Etc


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Soon these questions will Haunt kejru to Indeed Free Wifi.Free Water,Free Electricity Many more You think he will Spared By Bjp
> "What Comes Around Goes Around" baby Rather he Made Path for Modi to Easy in 2019 if He Fails


Made Path for Modi??? Wait and watch, the count down has begun...


----------



## Prajapati

The_Showstopper said:


> Made Path for Modi??? Wait and watch, the count down has begun...



At least wait for Election result


----------



## NKVD

Prajapati said:


> 100% Keju will spin it around and say Center is not giving funds for all this  ....... Mark my words.


Well that Time he will be kicked in his *** for Once and for All just like 2014 LS Polls


----------



## itachiii

i would like to see the faces of all our media morons , when bjp pulls out a victory on 10th feb ( with a hope that they r gng to win this electn )


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP win will send a strong message to all RSS, VHP hardliners who had a field day all this time. Now these motor mouths will think twice before opening their mouth, and if they dont, Modi may slam breaks on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Made Path for Modi??? Wait and watch, the count down has begun...


Really Lets See!! What is the Option against Modi that opposition had No Optional leader is Present in Center. this Election showing Congress Degraded Further into Gallows So All hopes are Now on Third front Which Irrelevant.



IndoCarib said:


> AAP win will send a strong message to all RSS, VHP hardliners who had a field day all this time. Now these motor mouths will think twice before opening their mouth, and if they dont, Modi may slam breaks on them.


Probably it will be different way Around Mate Because Delhi Failure is On Shah-Modi Strategical Blunder


----------



## The_Showstopper

Prajapati said:


> At least wait for Election result





NKVD said:


> Well that Time he will be kicked in his *** for Once and for All just like 2014 LS Polls


Well I haven't claimed a victory but many of your fellow Bhakts have already conceded defeat... Ask them to restrain their emotions, I am all good...



NKVD said:


> Really Lets See!! What is the Option against Modi that opposition had No Optional leader is Present in Center. this Election showing Congress Degraded Further into Gallows So All hopes are Now on Third front Which Irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Probably it will be different way Around Mate Because Delhi Failure is On Shah-Modi Strategical Blunder



As I said, Wait n watch....


----------



## IndoCarib

NKVD said:


> Really Lets See!! What is the Option against Modi that opposition had No Optional leader is Present in Center. this Election showing Congress Degraded Further into Gallows So All hopes are Now on Third front Which Irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Probably it will be different way Around Mate Because Delhi Failure is On Shah-Modi Strategical Blunder



Blunders are plenty. Major one being negative campaigning.
I hope the victory doesnt go to Kejri's head like last time.


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564106702216114177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564072807852544001







SHANGHIS ROO OR ROO LOSERS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> AAP win will send a strong message to all RSS, VHP hardliners who had a field day all this time. Now these motor mouths will think twice before opening their mouth, and if they dont, Modi may slam breaks on them.


Well something I can agree on...


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564079789099610114

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Any latest figures? Seems pretty much as Yogendra Yadav had predicted it right. P.S. any statements from Ajay Maken?


----------



## isupportaap

sancho said:


> Any latest figures? Seems pretty much as Yogendra Yadav had predicted it right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> As I said, Wait n watch....


Really you Taking lot out of One Election Eventually Even Last time AAP Formed Govt in Delhi And Payed for it in LS polls
MoRal of this Election is Not Every time Things Will go in your Way this time it was Lesson for the Bjp in Delhi
It Will be in Future For Kejriwal if he Fails To Deliver his Mountainous Promises he Made in his Manifesto And Bjp Will MaKe Sure He Fails.Rest your Also Remember of Lesson From LS poll 2014.


----------



## sancho

Jason bourne said:


> If ths is the end result then I will blame delhi bjp, arun jetli



Why those? Especially why Delhi BJP, aren't they the sad part at the moment? They got a candidate they didn't wanted, got election tactics forced on them from above, so are they actually to blame?
Also what's your opinion on the trouble within the party that we had seen during the elections, will this loss (if that's the case), will widen the problems?


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Really you Taking lot out of One Election Eventually Even Last time AAP Formed Govt in Delhi And Payed for it in LS polls
> MoRal of this Election is Not Every time Things Will go in your Way this time it was Lesson for the Bjp in Delhi
> It Will be in Future For Kejriwal if he Fails To Deliver his Mountainous Promises he Made in his Manifesto* And Bjp Will MaKe Sure He Fails.*Rest your Also Remember of Lesson From LS poll 2014.


So you are saying BJP is going to go anti-people to make AK falter for BJP's own political benefits. It was always known that BJP is anti-people(Atleast I believed so) but I am getting to hear it for the first time as an admission..


----------



## Echo_419

sancho said:


> Any latest figures? Seems pretty much as Yogendra Yadav had predicted it right. P.S. any statements from Ajay Maken?



No comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> So you are saying BJP is going to go anti-people to make AK falter for BJP's own political benefits. It was always known that BJP is anti-people(Atleast I believed so) but I am getting to hear it for the first time as an admission..


Yeah like party who gives ticket to IM operative.
Well its your Fake Victim-hood Itself Because of the community From Which you Represent Its ideology fended to you guys since Birth .Community which Exterminate Minorities & religious freedoms In the countries where they are Majority and Plays Victim Card where they are in Minority.Please Do Not Explain me Anything We have Lessons From the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Krate M

Good for Indian politics in the long run. Excellent that Congress is getting decimated.

Time for aap to prove that they are a serious political player. Excellent that Delhi may get a stable government this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Yeah like* party who gives ticket to IM operative.*
> Well its your Fake Victim-hood Itself Because of the community From Which you Represent Its ideology fended to you guys since Birth .Community which Exterminate Minorities & religious freedoms In the countries where they are Majority and Plays Victim Card where they are in Minority.Please Do Not Explain me Anything We have Lessons From the history.


Prove it..... And for the rest of your  I just have one thing to say
.
.
.
.
.
Get Well Soon....


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> Prove it..... And for the rest of your  I just have one thing to say
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Get Well Soon....


Prove it best proof is our neibour second proof why is there a surge in youths only one particular community for joining ISIS so desperately which anti-national even youths with highly educational begrounds are even involved in such evils and caught red handed recently.do you have answers ??

Really please if you can have your radical hatred towards a particular party just because it supports religious ideology different than yours then I tell you should get well soon!! And stop playing victim Card even if your enjoying all constitutional remedies from being minority in india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Prove it best proof is our neibour second proof why is there a surge in youths only one particular community for joining ISIS so desperately which anti-national even youths with highly educational begrounds are even involved in such evils and caught red handed recently.do you have answers ??
> 
> Really please if you can have your radical hatred towards a particular party just because it supports religious ideology different than yours then I tell you should get well soon!! And stop playing victim Card even if your enjoying all constitutional remedies from being minority in india


So no direct answer except for the usual rhetoric. Thank you for proving me right and this post of yours just shows why you are not worthy for an intelligible debate with me.....


----------



## Jason bourne

Zeeshan S. said:


> Why is UK spying on USA for when both are very strong allies and can get information out anyways?




Delhi BJP cause MCD.. it was really a MCD mess which cost more then anything their corporate was not doing anything . Delhi bjp has no clean leader except harshvardhan and he is now Minister in union . And looks like this time media successfully changed perception of delhiites BJP volunteers are not happy with jetly releasing book of sardesai who is always anti bjp .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> Well I haven't claimed a victory but many of your fellow Bhakts have already conceded defeat... Ask them to restrain their emotions, I am all good...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Wait n watch....




Actually now I really want AAP to win , eventually it will help modi .


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jason bourne said:


> Actually now I really want AAP to win , eventually it will help modi .


Do you believe so?
If you think it is going to benefit Modi then think again.
Anyways you should go through the following article...

DELHI ELECTIONS: Has Modi wave come to an end?

And this is what foreign media has to say...
Narendra Modi’s party set for damaging defeat in Delhi elections | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


> So no direct answer except for the usual rhetoric. Thank you for proving me right and this post of yours just shows why you are not worthy for an intelligible debate with me.....


Really stop being retoric your not so Saint either you different side of coin what radically motivated yourself.i have seen you here maligning Hindu beliefs and playing a victim card in forum it's self and saving medieval mind set of your own community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Jason bourne said:


> Actually now I really want AAP to win , eventually it will help modi .


Don't engage him he to over enjoyed over Modi defeat which they consider there main enemy to their community. Perhaps he will come to his sense after few months . actually these people never considered him PM 
Even after 2014 mandate people who claim themself intellectual are hypocritical themselves when it comes to their faith it's known norm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

NKVD said:


> Really stop being retoric your not so Saint either you different side of coin what radically motivated yourself.i have seen you here maligning Hindu beliefs and playing a victim card in forum it's self and saving medieval mind set of your own community.




Bro there is no point in arguing with him

We Hindus must never forget that what they
demand as a minority they will never grant
when they are in majority

This battle is about survival and the fittest will see it through

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> Really stop being retoric your not so Saint either you different side of coin what radically motivated yourself.i have seen you here maligning Hindu beliefs and playing a victim card in forum it's self and saving medieval mind set of your own community.





NKVD said:


> Don't engage him he to over enjoyed over Modi defeat which they consider there main enemy to their community. Perhaps he will come to his sense after few months . actually these people never considered him PM
> Even after 2014 mandate people who claim themself intellectual are hypocritical themselves when it comes to their faith it's known norm.


In almost all your posts, you either keep repeating "Victim card" or attack my faith. Is that all you can conjure?


----------



## Jason bourne

NKVD said:


> Don't engage him he to over enjoyed over Modi defeat which they consider there main enemy to their community. Perhaps he will come to his sense after few months . actually these people never considered him PM
> Even after 2014 mandate people who claim themself intellectual are hypocritical themselves when it comes to their faith it's known norm.



Copy this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MST

Jason bourne said:


> Copy this
> 
> View attachment 191214



If Delhi votes for Kejru then they totally deserve Kejru. I am waiting for the day when Delhi will have 12hr load shedding, no water and kejru will be doing dharna infront of PM office. What fun would that be LOL


----------



## Prajapati

Jason bourne said:


> Copy this
> 
> View attachment 191214



Masters of Spin. 

Maybe we should consider Keju for our WC cricket team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Don't engage him he to over enjoyed over Modi defeat which they consider there main enemy to their community. Perhaps he will come to his sense after few months . actually these people never considered him PM
> Even after 2014 mandate people who claim themself intellectual are hypocritical themselves when it comes to their faith it's known norm.



just a question mate ............do u know how many criminal cases ( related to sedition and waging war against India) are pending against buddies of BJP??? one such buddy who happens to be minister in Punjab ....in Assembly ....yes in assembly said that he is a Khalistani and will remain one .......( just a month old news)...

more over BJP took support of Dera gundas .........ignoring feelings of Sikhs............does only Hindus have feelings ....sikhs are outsiders and doesnot desrve equal treatment ???? feelings of sikhs doesnot matter.

if u talk about hindu feelings ............u shall also talk about feelings of Sikhs...

if u talk about a militant in a certain party .....u shall also talk about militant in buddies of BJP.

and more over .......2 ex-militants ( independent MLAs from Ludhiana ) might be joining BJP soon..............they have criminal cases ( similar to told above) ..pending against them.

I would love to see you throwing away double standards in ur talk and criticize BJP on above moves.

alas .....u would probably ignore my post ......like a good Blind Bhakt


----------



## NKVD

Prometheus said:


> just a question mate ............do u know how many criminal cases ( related to sedition and waging war against India) are pending against buddies of BJP??? one such buddy who happens to be minister in Punjab ....in Assembly ....yes in assembly said that he is a Khalistani and will remain one .......( just a month old news)...
> 
> more over BJP took support of Dera gundas .........ignoring feelings of Sikhs............does only Hindus have feelings ....sikhs are outsiders and doesnot desrve equal treatment ???? feelings of sikhs doesnot matter.
> 
> if u talk about hindu feelings ............u shall also talk about feelings of Sikhs...
> 
> if u talk about a militant in a certain party .....u shall also talk about militant in buddies of BJP.
> 
> and more over .......2 ex-militants ( independent MLAs from Ludhiana ) might be joining BJP soon..............they have criminal cases ( similar to told above) ..pending against them.
> 
> I would love to see you throwing away double standards in ur talk and criticize BJP on above moves.
> 
> alas .....u would probably ignore my post ......like a good Blind Bhakt


Iam Not blind Bhakt but an Optimist of Modi Leadership which is Only Hope India Left in 21st Century. IAm Surprised when People of India who gave Mandate of Power to Gandhis for Decades to Ruin My country are Excepting from Modi to Pull Miracles in just 8 Months Probably they are Ready to Face Humiliation By Rising Superpower China in coming Decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

this should be wale up call for BJP. Delhi is small state. Real fight will be in Bihar. You cant be complacent in elections

Amit Shah should work on Bihar elections from now itself


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> Iam Not blind Bhakt but an Optimist of Modi Leadership which is Only Hope India Left in 21st Century. IAm Surprised when People of India who gave Mandate of Power to Gandhis for Decades to Ruin My country are Excepting from Modi to Pull Miracles in just 8 Months Probably they are Ready to Face Humiliation By Rising Superpower China in coming Decades.




meh...............typical Blind Bhakt.............why didnt ya answering why is Modi ignoring feelings of Sikhs by taking support of Dera???

ur whole arguement in this thread was that Hindu feelings.............what about Sikh feelings??? why u dont talk about that?????

The reson i love Blind Bhakts.......................they wont say a thing about double standards of Lord Modi.........................Sikhs can go to hell...........they got Dera ....it doesnot matter if Dera chief is gunda

if blind Bhkats like YOU...........yeah u are a blind Bhakt...............doesnot start waking up.................the time is near when India will have dictator like "DEAR LEADER OF NK" 

Bhakts have already started saying that Modi dont sleep..................soon they will say he also dont poop and pee

WHERE THE HELL CHINA GANDHI ETC CAME INTO ARGUEMENT REGARDING DERA ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Twitter is not only for Aaptards and Bhakts doing propoganda. It also helps common citizens reach out to the govt to solve their problems.

Hatsoff to MEA India

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Prometheus

Prajapati said:


> AAPtard is back to BAITING people against Sikhs  .......... what a turd.




@waz .....i guess u shall take some action on this idiot



Soumitra said:


> View attachment 191274
> 
> 
> Twitter is not only for Aaptards and Bhakts doing propoganda. It also helps common citizens reach out to the govt to solve their problems.
> 
> Hatsoff to MEA India




this guy syed is doing a good job........such guys shall be apreciated by all means .......

our foreign department .....especially workers in embassies are very uncooperative........

I neighbour of mine went to get a new passport from embassy ..................people in embassy took over 6 months to make one for him.......where else govt said , 10 max days for overseas Indians passport......over that embassy workers were as if they were doing favour to him.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> meh...............typical Blind Bhakt.............why didnt ya answering why is Modi ignoring feelings of Sikhs by taking support of Dera???
> 
> ur whole arguement in this thread was that Hindu feelings.............what about Sikh feelings??? why u dont talk about that?????
> 
> The reson i love Blind Bhakts.......................they wont say a thing about double standards of Lord Modi.........................Sikhs can go to hell...........they got Dera ....it doesnot matter if Dera chief is gunda
> 
> if blind Bhkats like YOU...........yeah u are a blind Bhakt...............doesnot start waking up.................the time is near when India will have dictator like "DEAR LEADER OF NK"
> 
> Bhakts have already started saying that Modi dont sleep..................soon they will say he also dont poop and pee
> 
> WHERE THE HELL CHINA GANDHI ETC CAME INTO ARGUEMENT REGARDING DERA ???




Ok u mean modi ignoring sikhs feelining by taking so called anti sikh gurus helps .. thats y u dont have problem taking help of anti indian eliments like MiM IM nakshals Mamta ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Ok u mean modi ignoring sikhs feelining by taking so called anti sikh gurus helps .. thats y u dont have problem taking help of anti indian eliments like MiM IM nakshals Mamta ...




Blind Bhakt


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> Blind Bhakt



Naxlites ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> Naxlites ...



bhai read what's in the offing in coming months

Multiple groups plan hot summer for Modi


----------



## Android

Amid Bihar Crisis, Jitan Ram Manjhi Meets PM Narendra Modi Today - NDTV

Hope bjp doesnt makes the mistake of inducting this moron in the party


----------



## Prajapati

Android said:


> Amid Bihar Crisis, Jitan Ram Manjhi Meets PM Narendra Modi Today - NDTV
> 
> Hope bjp doesnt makes the mistake of inducting this moron in the party



Moron has Maha Dalit and Dalit votes behind him.


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> bhai read what's in the offing in coming months
> 
> Multiple groups plan hot summer for Modi



"interests based abroad seek to derail Modi's reform agenda before a renovated economy reaches takeoff speed, i.e., expands at a double digit rate"

The plan is to prevent Modi from implementing his development agenda. Cong and AAP will do anything to to give themselves a chance in the next gen elections. They just cant see economy improving and inflation falling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> "interests based abroad seek to derail Modi's reform agenda before a renovated economy reaches takeoff speed, i.e., expands at a double digit rate"
> 
> The plan is to prevent Modi from implementing his development agenda. Cong and AAP will do anything to to give themselves a chance in the next gen elections. They just cant see economy improving and inflation falling.




Well we already knew that from day one, question is whether modi is willing to rein in on them ,learn something from Delhi or just let go like he's been doing for the past 8 months . Have no sympathies if this turns out to be like what happened to ABV in the end ,after all, if they are too scared to act - to hell with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Naxlites ...




nah ....I am a Akali



IndoCarib said:


> "interests based abroad seek to derail Modi's reform agenda before a renovated economy reaches takeoff speed, i.e., expands at a double digit rate"
> 
> The plan is to prevent Modi from implementing his development agenda. Cong and AAP will do anything to to give themselves a chance in the next gen elections. They just cant see economy improving and inflation falling.




development agenda is already derailed by big mouth ministers


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564485172599349248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> nah ....I am a Akali



*GET WELL SOON MAAAMU*









Dissociative Identity Disorder Treatment - Psych Central

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

And 



> *Truth vs Hype Contenders: Arvind Kejriwal 2.0 *
> 
> In the last days of a close and bitterly fought election in India's capital, we see whether Arvind Kejriwal, as he keeps telling audiences, has changed. Has the anti-corruption crusader matured into an able politician or has his party become less rigid about its professed ideals? Has he evolved a more realistic vision for the city, or is it founded on reckless populism?



Video:
Truth vs Hype Contenders: Arvind Kejriwal 2.0


----------



## Star Wars

sancho said:


>



I don't usually believe any news coming "whatever today". We will see what happens tomorrow. There are a lot of people who desperately wants to keep her out.


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> I don't usually believe any news coming "whatever today". We will see what happens tomorrow. There are a lot of people who desperately wants to keep her out.


Those people will face wrath of shah if bjp loses this.there will revamp of the whole organisational structure in Delhi and lobbies will be crushed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

sackedelic said:


> Anybody who talks about mohalla sabhas and recall and other 8th standard social science naïve concepts as tools of governance, in a country/city as populated and diverse as India/Delhi, cannot be taken seriously. This is a recipe for anarchism and a handy tool for anti-nationals to stall critical development which every inch of India needs non-stop for the next decade atleast.
> 
> People like kejriwal, and others in AAP as well, are too steeped in the chaasni of their goodness, self-righteousness, false sense of victimhood and impracticality to do any good to anybody. He could have easily negotiated with other parties and stayed in government and worked to make actual difference in the lives of delhiites. But he chose a convenient escape route to spread his goodness in all of India. His and AAP’s self-righteous stand on corruption is hypocrisy personified. AAP supporters on this forum believe in his stand and defend him when he says - mein sahi hoon baanki sab chor hain, while merrily typing away on this forum from their office computers and getting paid for a full day of work.
> 
> All the underlying causes that define this man as a quitter is still there and he is going to run away again if he is elected CM of Delhi when things don’t go his absolute way, because running away is easier than staying there for the long haul and working with everybody behind the scenes to make Delhi a better place. He needs to sit in opposition for 5 years and learn the art of consensus building and then become a political force replacing congress.
> 
> I have been following local state and national elections for over 25 years now and AAP’s manifesto and action points are nothing different than that promised by each and every party all those years and failed to deliver. So important thing to consider is not who promises what, but who has the demonstrated ability to work for the long haul and implement and deliver, and we all know the answer to that.



The Mohalla Sabha has been implemented in Delhi and is working extremely well. In fact, the main reason why AAP is coming to power is because of it. Obviously NRI Bhakt knows more than we do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564746058878578688Beating sickulars at their own game

Sensex Falls Nearly 500 Points as Exit Polls Forecast AAP Win in Delhi - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564746058878578688Beating sickulars at their own game
> 
> Sensex Falls Nearly 500 Points as Exit Polls Forecast AAP Win in Delhi - NDTVProfit.com



Shows that the sensex has depended on crony capitalism for profits till now.


----------



## drnash

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Shows that the sensex has depended on crony capitalism for profits till now.


Yeah, the same crony capitalism which would have been celebrated as 'reforms' and 'inclusive growth' by sickulars like you had it been done under a Congie govt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> nah ....I am a Akali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *development agenda is already derailed by big mouth ministers*


 
Not really. Modi is fully focused on that

Indias GDP Growth Set to Soar to 7.4% in 2014-15 - NDTVProfit.com


Full spead ahead for AAP's no development - just subsidy raj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Not sure if posted before, but it gives a good comparison of all parties and their promises:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

wow 500 new schools and 20 colleges


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> wow 500 new schools and 20 colleges


 
Let me know when they build atleast One new school and One new College in 5 years. I will become an AAPTARD too !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

sancho said:


> Not sure if posted before, but it gives a good comparison of all parties and their promises:
> 
> View attachment 191604
> 
> View attachment 191605
> 
> View attachment 191606
> 
> View attachment 191607
> 
> View attachment 191608
> 
> View attachment 191609



Delivery matters a lot,other wise even the Congress Party's Manifesto is not so bad


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Delivery matters a lot,other wise even the Congress Party's Manifesto is not so bad




Tweeter me ho kya ?

@pritesh_kukadia ko msg karo


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Tweeter me ho kya ?
> 
> @pritesh_kukadia ko msg karo



Ha huu,kya tweek karu


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Ha huu,kya tweek karu



Haan


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Haan



Mein Puch raha hu Tweet kya karu


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> Let me know when then build atleast One new school and One new College in 5 years. I will become an AAPTARD too !


You sure you will do that or like your Feku, you will also do a U-turn...


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> You sure you will do that or like your Feku, you will also do a *U-turn*...


 
That title is for your lord Kejri

Congress Releases Booklet Mapping 'U-Turns' by Arvind Kejriwal

Delhi: Arvind Kejriwal does a U-turn on power waiver, says matter under consideration


----------



## Android

As much as i hate Kejirival i really liked him taking jokes on himself in country where people especially politicians tend to be over sensitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> That title is for your lord Kejri
> 
> Congress Releases Booklet Mapping 'U-Turns' by Arvind Kejriwal
> 
> Delhi: Arvind Kejriwal does a U-turn on power waiver, says matter under consideration



Congress also released booklet of Feku U-Turns as well. Do you want me post them? And you are still to answer my question? Would you become an AAPtard as promised when at least one school or college is opened by AAP's government or will you remain a BJPig by doing a U-Turn?


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Mein Puch raha hu Tweet kya karu




Kuch bhi karde ... kya yaar tu bhi


----------



## Abingdonboy

Android said:


> As much as i hate Kejirival i really liked him taking jokes on himself in country where people especially politicians tend to be over sensitive.


Lol this was genuinely funny 

Agreed, my respect for AK has gone up after seeing this, he is a good sport for coming on this show.


----------



## The_Showstopper

AAP Leads with 27 BJP 10 con 3


----------



## nair

AAP is doing much better than expected......... Currently Kiran bedi is trailing!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Yippeee Arvind Kejriwal is going to be the next CM of Delhi, LOL sweeping already by 9 am

AAP - 38 
BJP - 9
Cong - 3



nair said:


> AAP is doing much better than expected......... Currently Kiran bedi is trailing!!!!!!!!


She has already taken the responsibility of a possible defeat... Poor lady, will now be made a scapegoat....

AAP is leading in all the high income group area seats. Looks like they are also looking out for freebies....


----------



## Soumitra

Congratulations Delhi- Hope you get what you deserve and live up to your choice

AAP - Now it is time to govern. Please note that Governing is not just giving Free Bijli, Pani or doing Dharna

BJP - A minor setback but a setback none the less. Time to pull up your socks and concentrate on Bihar

Congress - Tum se na ho payega

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

Congratulations to @The_Showstopper @Guynextdoor2 

AAP wins with a thumping majority. A much needed kick on the backside of BJP especially its Delhi unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Binny and Dhir both trailing....

Yogendra Yadav proved right with the seats.

Bedi still trailing


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> Binny and Dhir both trailing....
> 
> Yogendra Yadav proved right with the seats.
> 
> Bedi still trailing




Abe jitne ko kaha tha marne ko nahi 


Bhai this result was not expected at all bjp will be in trauma ...


Or yes aap need not to be very happy ... asi voting hui he matalab delhi vale AAP se chand ( moon ) tare (stars) expect kar rahe he ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jason bourne said:


> Abe jitne ko kaha tha marne ko nahi
> 
> 
> Bhai this result was not expected at all bjp will be in trauma ...


 LOL Congress ka pura safaaya. Right now zero seats....


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Congress ka pura safaaya. Right now zero seats....




Who congress ?


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jason bourne said:


> Who congress ?




Can't believe my eyes, AAP leading in 57 seats... If AAP goes on to win more than 52 seats, it will be the record number of seats won in Delhi.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Kiran Bedi must be singing this....


----------



## isupportaap

BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jagdish Mukhi trailing now....


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564998294695211008

He did hold BJP and shanghiss by their balls. You proved your selling skills Sir !!now give us some action


----------



## The_Showstopper

Congrats @isupportaap dude....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap

First nail in the coffin BJP.... ..






heheh just for you shanghis



The_Showstopper said:


> Congrats @isupportaap dude....



thanks brother i wish you the same now come join us Party at my place tonight. Drinks: AAPsolute Vodka Dress code: Muffler 









sum up AAP's performance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

OMG 60 Seats for AAP. Arvind Kejriwal Tsunami

Historic Zero for Congress


----------



## TatTvamAsi

This result proves that in Delhi vertually everybody poor - middle class - 1st class 2nd class - every class has voted for AAP. Actually people are sick and tired of politics. Yes, we do not want politics. We only want Governance. This is what was promised by Modi ji. That is the reason we voted out a cancer called Congress and now we are looking at a Congress-mukt Bharat. We are sick and tired of UPA-1 and UPA-2 and had lot of hope on Modi. BUT disappointed to see that there is absolutely no change. So far what we have is a UPA-3. Modi ji is all the time busy hopping from one country to another and from one election to another election. Whatever little time he has, the hindutvavadis are stealing that time.

Time has come now for the BJP to sit back and deliver. You cannot fool ppl by sweet talks and showing big dreams. We want those small perceivable changes in our day-to-day life. We want some little relief from the struggle that the entire family goes thru in their daily life.

Now this Bihar thing is coming up. And again same old bloody third-class politics will be played. Amith shah will start his stare on Bihar. Who to break Nitish kumar. How to bring this Athi Maha Dalit guy to BJP and all those same old dirty Politics. I would not be surprised if this Get this Maha Dalit guy into BJP and announce him as the BJP CM candidate for the next election.

BUT then for us, the common people, the AAM ADMI, the mango man life will be same. There is absolutely no hope. Whether it's CON-gress or BJP or this 3rd-Class Third front - at this time I remember that old song - Ek ruthu aaye - ek ruthu jaaye - mausam badale naa - badle na naseeb....


----------



## isupportaap

5 saal kejriwal.Still smiling after everything he faced. Like a brave soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

BJP concedes defeat. Bedi still trailing.... Anna speaks out against BJP on Land acquisition act.... Advises AK to follow Andolan's objectives


----------



## cloud_9

Haha! Maybe BJP can figure out what went went wrong after ghar wapsi.

Anyway Delhi is fucked with a pseudo-socialist as a CM and a bunch of bob heads .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Delhi is a rape city proven again ... ye jit nahi rape he or gang rape ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565006673480548354


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565006520308740096


----------



## The_Showstopper

Anna says that it's Modi's defeat as he did not keep his promises over black money..

Anna says that it's Modi's defeat as he did not keep his promises over black money..


----------



## Star Wars

Good luck to AAP , i hope the freebee's was just idle propaganda. If not, we have socialists back in Delhi.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Shazia booed as soon as she appeared on TV

Modi calls over to Kejriwal and congratulates him. 63 seats lead now. BJP down to 5 seats....


----------



## CMYX4BJ

cloud_9 said:


> Haha! Maybe BJP can figure out what went went wrong after ghar wapsi.
> 
> Anyway Delhi is fucked with a pseudo-socialist as a CM and a bunch of bob heads .



Nothing wrong with Ghar Vapsi. It's a brilliant scheme. My life's first paycheck will go to my parents and second check to ghar vapsi abhyan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Delhi delivered a resounding mandate... to say the least. I hope they are all their followers expect them to be.


----------



## Star Wars

kbd-raaf said:


> Delhi delivered a resounding mandate... to say the least. I hope they are all their followers expect them to be.



I hope not, hope the whole free water,electricity,Wifi were idle promises. I would be more than happy to be proven wrong if they actually start governing Delhi properly. What worries me is the Sickulars uniting under them.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Arnab trolling Congress spokesperson LOL

AAP 66 Seats now 
BJP 2 Seats

Poor Maken quits as Congress General Secretary. It's time for RahulDumbGandhi to step down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> Arnab trolling Congress spokesperson LOL
> 
> AAP 66 Seats now
> BJP 2 Seats
> 
> Poor Maken quits as Congress General Secretary. It's time for RahulDumbGandhi to step down



Not gonna happen, the Gandus will remain forever on top


----------



## Prajapati

The_Showstopper said:


> Anna says that it's Modi's defeat as he did not keep his promises over black money..
> 
> Anna says that it's Modi's defeat as he did not keep his promises over black money..



Anna has gone senile ............. the fist signs was when he started supporting Mamata Banerjee and TMC. He lost most of my respect at that point.

Modi has a FAR greater job than devote his entire time on Black Money. SIT is doing its job and Modi is not interfering That is the MOST Modi can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> Not gonna happen, the Gandus will remain forever on top


Rahul should seriously think of thisin politics... He is not made for it.


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> Rahul should seriously think of thisin politics...



He wants to, but he can't. His disinterest in politics is obvious. Wait for Priyanka to come to the scene. AS for BJP a lot of heads will roll..


----------



## Prajapati

One thing is certain, which such a powerful mandate Delhi can certainly expect some very good governance. Let us hope the crime against women come down and culprits are punished.

BJP Delhi needs to get a lot of clean leaders to gear up for the new generations of politics.

Finally Modis dream of Congress Mukth Bharat is coming to realize. Delhi has given "0" seats to congress


----------



## LaBong

Star Wars said:


> He wants to, but he can't. His disinterest in politics is obvious. Wait for Priyanka to come to the scene. AS for BJP a lot of heads will roll..



The problem with Congress is that they never can break free of this chain. I feel sorry for Rahul Gandhi, he should never have come to politics, just as Kiran Bedi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

LaBong said:


> The problem with Congress is that they never can break free of this chain. I feel sorry for Rahul Gandhi, he should never have come to politics, just as Kiran Bedi.



Whats wrong with Kiran Bedi ?


----------



## LaBong

CMYX4BJ said:


> Nothing wrong with Ghar Vapsi.



To be truthful, I think Hindus have as much right to convert under the legal ambit, just as Muslims or Christians have. The problem begins when Ghar Wapasi takes the front seat and everything else goes to cold storage.

It could be that the media has been highlighting it more than the other issues, but even the BJP supporters have to admit it was more of tamasha with people converting and then reconverting again the very next day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

The_Showstopper said:


> Rahul should seriously think of thisin politics... He is not made for it.



The Gandhi family is ultimately the glue that is sticking the whole party together. Otherwise Congress is a loose confederation of warring tribes brought together by by different interests but united by a figurehead of the Gandhis.

As for the BJP, they should learn a lesson here. Do not centralise power, but rather groom state level leaders.

Oh and do not ignore the poor in india. They will punish you.



LaBong said:


> To be truthful, I think Hindus have as much right to convert under the legal ambit, just as Muslims or Christians have. The problem begins when Ghar Wapasi takes the front seat and everything else goes to cold storage.
> 
> It could be that the media has been highlighting it more than the other issues, but even the BJP supporters have to admit it was more of tamasha with *people converting and then reconverting again the very next day*.



some of them converted merely to get the benefits accorded to lower castes. Can't blame them really.



kbd-raaf said:


> Delhi delivered a resounding mandate... to say the least. I hope they are all their followers expect them to be.



yeah same here. I don't have a strict ideology. So if AAP actually makes amends and governs proficiently, that is a good thing.

There is too much of ideology and tribalism in politics. Not surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Prajapati said:


> Whats wrong with Kiran Bedi ?




Nothing but I think her late entry cemented a public perception of her being someone who parachuted in unlike Kejriwal who worked up through the grass roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Prajapati said:


> Whats wrong with Kiran Bedi ?



I feel she is not politically savvy, there's nothing wrong with it, but her media appearances have been embarrassing so far.

Once you join politics, there's no holds barred and every act of yours will come into scrutiny, don't think she was ready for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Damn, AAP is cleaning house. congrats tot the AAP supporters here though.

Kejriwal is a better politician than I thought. I don't just have words to eat, I have tomes of pages to eat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Bang Galore said:


> Nothing but I think her late entry cemented a public perception of her being someone who parachuted in unlike Kejriwal who worked up through the grass roots.



She was seen as a turncoat. An opportunist. Plus she never came across as sincere. People are not fools. 

The people of Delhi have maneuvered muffler into a position where there can be no excuses or whining now. He has to deliver.

Either way, unless Delhi is made into a full fledged state, the CM is purely a titular position. And neither the BJP nor the Congress at the center will ever allow Delhi to become a state. So the story of muffler's delusions of grandeur ends there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

LaBong said:


> I feel she is not politically savvy, there's nothing wrong with it, but her media appearances have been embarrassing so far.
> 
> Once you join politics, there's no holds barred and every act of yours will come into scrutiny, don't think she was ready for it.



Plus, in one rally she got flustered with Modi supporters chanting his name. At times, it felt like Amit Shah/Modi vs Kejriwal.



Bang Galore said:


> Nothing but I think her late entry cemented a public perception of her being someone who parachuted in unlike Kejriwal who worked up through the grass roots.



@Bang Galore welcome back man 

this reminds me of 2004 with the India shining campaign delat a heavy blow by the rural poor.

It seems that we, the class of people who own computers and are affluent quite often forget the sea of masses that are below our economic strata and may have completely different take on things.

Just my ill informed thoughts.


----------



## Krate M

Congratulations to AAP jhaadu maar diya.

Congress mukt Delhi. Just the beginning. I want AAP to replace the Congress as the political alternative. Congress has become corrupt and elitist.

BJP paying for 
1 congressification
2 MCD mismanagement and corruption
3 Non performance of multiple minister of Modi government.
4 Attempt to keep winning on Modi name instead of Modi performance.


----------



## TatTvamAsi

Yes we the poor and middle class people we elected a Chaiwala thinking that this man understands our struggle. But sadly he turned out to be different. When I saw his Rockstar image in foreign countries, it depressed me. Is this the guy who claimed himself to be a chaiwala? I find Mr. Barack Obama - the most powerful man on the earth - to be far more humbler than Modi. Does a Chaiwala need all those designer suits? all those fashion statements. All I want our beloved Prime Minister to be a little bit more humble and down to earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Sad day for India ... Good reminder to Amit Bhai... contain this Disease till Delhi... 


On the lighter note...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Krate M

Very interesting to note that the floating vote plus Congress vote went to AAP, while BJP retained its loyal vote. This is clear mandate *for the AAP. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

BJP must try to build Ram Mandir,uniform civil code,Removal of article 370, rehabilitation of Kashmiri Pandits ,Anti conversion law ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Krate M said:


> Congratulations to AAP jhaadu maar diya.
> 
> Congress mukt Delhi. Just the beginning. I want AAP to replace the Congress as the political alternative. Congress has become corrupt and elitist.
> 
> BJP paying for
> 1 congressification
> 2 MCD mismanagement and corruption
> 3 Non performance of multiple minister of Modi government.
> 4 Attempt to keep winning on Modi name instead of Modi performance.


BJP is paying for the religious intolerance shown by VHP goons.
If only the conversion drama had not happened and if Modi had not remained silent on the issue then I think BJP would 've fared better.
BJP is back to square one, it has to come out of the shadows of RSS and similar organisations...and deliver what it had promised.
I hope Kejriwal performs well as delhi CM this time though I wish Kiran Bedi had not joined politics at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prajapati

LaBong said:


> I feel she is not politically savvy, there's nothing wrong with it, but her media appearances have been embarrassing so far.
> 
> Once you join politics, there's no holds barred and every act of yours will come into scrutiny, don't think she was ready for it.



No she is not Media or Political savvy, but she is a doer. I feel Kiran Bedi was brought in too late in the day when the war for people's mind was already lost. If she was brought in 6 months earlier, BJP could have held on to Delhi. 

Amit Shah wanted to give the Delhi BJP unit one chance to prove themselves. Now they have no more excuses.


----------



## Chronos

TatTvamAsi said:


> Yes we the poor and middle class people we elected a Chaiwala thinking that this man understands our struggle. But sadly he turned out to be different. When I saw his Rockstar image in foreign countries, it depressed me. Is this the guy who claimed himself to be a chaiwala? I find Mr. Barack Obama - the most powerful man on the earth - to be far more humbler than Modi. *Does a Chaiwala need all those designer suits? all those fashion statements. All I want our beloved Prime Minister to be a little bit more humble and down to earth*.



eh?

In my opinion, humility is an overrated value. If a polician governs very effectively, then he can shop at harrods for all Icare.

Not through corruption though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564852409118113792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564851128337039360


----------



## Levina

Chronos said:


> eh?
> 
> In my opinion, humility is an overrated value. If a polician governs very effectively, then he can shop at harrods for all Icare.
> 
> Not through corruption though.


yeah its like my dad used to tell me "get good marks and rest I dont care".


----------



## Prajapati

levina said:


> BJP is paying for the religious intolerance shown by VHP goons.
> If only the conversion drama had not happened and if Modi had not remained silent on the issue then I think BJP would 've fared better.
> BJP is back to square one, it has to come out of the shadows of RSS and similar organisations...and deliver what it had promised.
> I hope Kejriwal performs well as delhi CM this time though I wish Kiran Bedi had not joined politics at all.



This is a vote FOR AAP, not one against BJP. 

I doubt VHP or conversion had anything to do with it. Defeats are normal and natural in the life of any political party. It means nothing except people wanted to give AAP a chance again, this time with a clear majority.


----------



## Krate M

@levina Agree with every word you said.

Perform *NOW, *in plain words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> BJP is paying for the religious intolerance shown by VHP goons.
> If only the conversion drama had not happened and if Modi had not remained silent on the issue then I think BJP would 've fared better.
> BJP is back to square one, it has to come out of the shadows of RSS and similar organisations...and deliver what it had promised.
> I hope Kejriwal performs well as delhi CM this time though I wish Kiran Bedi had not joined politics at all.



well, you are correct. Let's not forget, Vajpayee's government got punished in 2004. Chandra babu naidu got trounced for marketing their brand of shining whatever and ignoring the rural poor.

This is actually a heartening result for me. I had thought that india had suddenly turned rabidly religious.


----------



## Levina

Prajapati said:


> This is a vote FOR AAP, not one against BJP.
> 
> I doubt VHP or conversion had anything to do with it. Defeats are normal and natural in the life of any political party. It means nothing except people wanted to give AAP a chance again, this time with a clear majority.


Not me Manvan...

Conversion did not really affect the Delhi elections but you 've no idea how BJP has gone down in the popularity charts, though its still better than Congress.


----------



## Prajapati

isupportaap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564852409118113792
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564851128337039360



How do you insert Twitter feed ?


----------



## Prometheus

muhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Chronos said:


> I had thought that india had suddenly turned rabidly religious.


Dont go by what trends on pdf


----------



## Prajapati

levina said:


> Not me Manvan...
> 
> Conversion did not really affect the Delhi elections but you 've no idea how BJP has gone down in the popularity charts, though its still better than Congress.



Again, there is no evidence of BJP popularity going down. If BJP looses Bihar, you might have a case.


----------



## TatTvamAsi

Chronos said:


> he can shop at harrods for all Icare.


Even I don't want our PM to be a pajama chap like Rahul Gandhi or a phatichar like Kejriwal.... but then you try to compete with a Michelle Obama and beat her in fashion? that's YUK!


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> muhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> View attachment 191816



LOL 

enjoy bro, AAP made me eat my words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

TatTvamAsi said:


> Even I don't want our PM to be a pajama chap like Rahul Gandhi or a phatichar like Kejriwal.... but then you try to compete with a Michelle Obama and beat her in fashion? that's YUK!



Again, how is that his fault ? Media needs something to sell papers and make a profit. You can hardly blame Modi for dressing decently.


----------



## Prometheus

Krate M said:


> @levina Agree with every word you said.
> 
> Perform *NOW, *in plain words.




reminder to Shri Modi ji maharaj too..................start performing feku..............no more election "JUMLAS"


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> BJP is paying for the religious intolerance shown by VHP goons.
> If only the conversion drama had not happened and if Modi had not remained silent on the issue then I think BJP would 've fared better.
> BJP is back to square one, it has to come out of the shadows of RSS and similar organisations...and deliver what it had promised.
> I hope Kejriwal performs well as delhi CM this time though I wish Kiran Bedi had not joined politics at all.


Absolutely not.

Did you forget the Muzaffarnagar riots? Even after that BJP won. Riots, bombastic speeches have no effect on Delhi. Delhiwalas voted Kejri because he promised them a lot of sops. In any case they are the first class citizens of this country. Delhi voted for Kejri because it has been promised doleouts, free water, free wifi, free electricity, at our expense, of course. Now just watch the rise of open and brazen anti Hindu elements. Mark my words.

The Church also did a sustained campaign against Hindus for the last 6 months. Not surprising, considering that Delhi has been one of the most 'secular' Indian cities since Independence.



Prometheus said:


> reminder to Shri Modi ji maharaj too..................start performing feku..............no more election "JUMLAS"


BJP's run is finished. Irrespective of what he does, he will lose the next elections. the Secular Coalition has come together. There is nothing BJP can do.


----------



## Prometheus

wasnt AAP win supposed to bring down sensex?????...............why its going up by 400 pts????


----------



## Levina

Chronos said:


> well, you are correct. Let's not forget, Vajpayee's government got punished in 2004. Chandra babu naidu got trounced for marketing their brand of shining whatever and ignoring the rural poor.


I agree that India shining campaign had misfired but another issue was BJP did not mind its hubris, its high handedness caused 7 allies to join hands with congress,I can add more reasons like Godhra riots and Kargil coffin scam. These 're what I think worked against BJP back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Not me Manvan...
> 
> Conversion did not really affect the Delhi elections but you 've no idea how BJP has gone down in the popularity charts, though its still better than Congress.


BJP has remained where it was. That is around 30 - 35% vote share. Which means all those who consider themselves Hindu. The rest were divided until now. Now that they are united, the entire vote share - 40% Secular + 20% anti National + 10% fence sitters are going to go for one single dominant entity. Congress will do the same thing everywhere - they will field Makens(irrelevant folks) so that the votes are not divided. Destruction of this country, and eliminating of Dharma is the first priority.



Prometheus said:


> wasnt AAP win supposed to bring down sensex?????...............why its going up by 400 pts????


It did go down 380 pts in the morning. It went back up 180 points.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> I agree that India shining campaign had misfired but another issue was BJP did not mind its hubris, its high handedness caused 7 allies to join hands with congress,I can add more reasons like Godhra riots and Kargil coffin scam. These 're what I think worked against BJP back then.



well Modiji can always deliver on what he promised and ensure his re-election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> Did you forget the Muzaffarnagar riots? Even after that BJP won. Riots, bombastic speeches have no effect on Delhi. Delhiwalas voted Kejri because he promised them a lot of sops. In any case they are the first class citizens of this country. Delhi voted for Kejri because it has been promised doleouts, free water, free wifi, free electricity, at our expense, of course. Now just watch the rise of open and brazen anti Hindu elements. Mark my words.
> 
> The Church also did a sustained campaign against Hindus for the last 6 months. Not surprising, considering that Delhi has been one of the most 'secular' Indian cities since Independence.
> 
> 
> BJP's run is finished. Irrespective of what he does, he will lose the next elections. the Secular Coalition has come together. There is nothing BJP can do.




mate u cant call BJP a true secular party..............they took support of Dera wala gunda...........against feelings of Sikhs.....like they dont matter at all and BJP just want votes no matter where they come from.................they called for Congress mukt bharat ................took all congressi in BJP....lol

I am more happy that all 4 Akali candidates ( 3 faught on BJP symbol) .....were miscerable in sikh dominated localities.........gives a sign that Punjabis in general and Sikhs like me in particular.....have shifted themselve from "BABE NANAK KI THAKRI" towards AAP

Take that u idiot BADAL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP has remained where it was. That is around 30 - 35% vote share. Which means all those who consider themselves Hindu. The rest were divided until now. Now that they are united, the entire vote share - 40% Secular + 20% anti National + 10% fence sitters are going to go for one single dominant entity. Congress will do the same thing everywhere - they will field Makens(irrelevant folks) so that the votes are not divided. Destruction of this country, and eliminating of Dharma is the first priority.
> 
> 
> It did go down 380 pts in the morning. It went back up 180 points.



I didn't recognise you without your cat astronaut avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> mate u cant call BJP a true secular party..............they took support of Dera wala gunda...........against feelings of Sikhs.....like they dont matter at all and BJP just want votes no matter where they come from.................they called for Congress mukt bharat ................took all congressi in BJP....lol
> 
> I am more happy that all 4 Akali candidates ( 3 faught on BJP symbol) .....were miscerable in sikh dominated localities.........gives a sign that Punjabis in general and Sikhs like me in particular.....have shifted themselve from "BABE NANAK KI THAKRI" towards AAP
> 
> Take that u idiot BADAL


I have never claimed BJP to be a secular party. NEVER.

I don't vote for Indian secular parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> Did you forget the Muzaffarnagar riots? Even after that BJP won. Riots, bombastic speeches have no effect on Delhi. Delhiwalas voted Kejri because he promised them a lot of sops. In any case they are the first class citizens of this country. Delhi voted for Kejri because it has been promised doleouts, free water, free wifi, free electricity, at our expense, of course. Now just watch the rise of open and brazen anti Hindu elements. Mark my words.
> 
> The Church also did a sustained campaign against Hindus for the last 6 months. Not surprising, considering that Delhi has been one of the most 'secular' Indian cities since Independence.
> .


Delhi voted for AAP because they didnt want to vote for BJP and Congress. AAP won not because of its promises.
With his peccadilloes, Kejriwal looked like an angel when compared to the gargantuan proportion of blunders committed by BJP and its politicians. 
I wish Kiran Bedi had stayed out of all this mess, she did not deserve this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Chronos said:


> well Modiji can always deliver on what he promised and ensure his re-election




eeerrrrr.............those were election "JUMLAS" as per Mr. Amit Shah ...........Mr Modi made those comments just to feed Bhakts .........he never wanted to do those things...........

I am not saying this.................AMit shah said it...................abuse him not me plz 


SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP has remained where it was. That is around 30 - 35% vote share. Which means all those who consider themselves Hindu. The rest were divided until now. Now that they are united, the entire vote share - 40% Secular + 20% anti National + 10% fence sitters are going to go for one single dominant entity. Congress will do the same thing everywhere - they will field Makens(irrelevant folks) so that the votes are not divided. Destruction of this country, and eliminating of Dharma is the first priority.
> 
> 
> It did go down 380 pts in the morning. It went back up 180 points.



still up............strange isnt it?


----------



## Prajapati

Prometheus said:


> reminder to Shri Modi ji maharaj too..................start performing feku..............no more election "JUMLAS"



Let us watch how U turn Keju "Performs"  .......... so far he has only been TALKING and making Tall Promises 

Modi has proven himself for 15years in Guajarat. This time Keju will have No more Excuses  ... no more JuMLAS.


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> I have never claimed BJP to be a secular party. NEVER.
> 
> I don't vote for Indian secular parties.




so why u voting for a communal party ???? BJP and congressi are same thing..............they will do anything for a single vote.................doesnot matter how it comes


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> With his peccadilloes, Kejriwal looked like an angel when compared to the gargantuan proportion of blunders committed by BJP and its politicians.


You think Delhi knows (now) who they are voting for? LOL.

90% of Delhi can't even sing the National Anthem, forget about Leaders. They only know Kejriwal, Modi and the Gandhis. Since Modi was not fighting from Delhi(obviously), the choice was Kejrwal, unknown Maken and a strict Bedi. Now imagine the threat of having Bedi on the top! For once the babus would have had to really work! She was never liked in the department, read her book. She was and is a workaholic. And she respects women. VERY UNLIKE DELHI.

So her appointment sealed BJP's fate. Also this time, female voters almost did not come out!!! Not surprising though.



Prometheus said:


> so why u voting for a communal party ???? BJP and congressi are same thing..............they will do anything for a single vote.................doesnot matter how it comes


I will vote for any party that takes care of non Muslims. The day BJP becomes secular, it will lose my support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

levina said:


> Delhi voted for AAP because they didnt want to vote for BJP and Congress. AAP won not because of its promises.
> With his peccadilloes, Kejriwal looked like an angel when compared to the gargantuan proportion of blunders committed by BJP and its politicians.
> I wish Kiran Bedi had stayed out of all this mess, she did not deserve this.




I think Kiran Bedi was planted By Kejriwal inside BJP...............She was AAP ki spy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prometheus said:


> still up............strange isnt it?


Not if you know economics. Even I don't, but these are basics of a Rebound.


----------



## Prajapati

SarthakGanguly said:


> You think Delhi knows (now) who they are voting for? LOL.
> 
> 90% of Delhi can't even sing the National Anthem, forget about Leaders. They only know Kejriwal, Modi and the Gandhis. Since Modi was not fighting from Delhi(obviously), the choice was Kejrwal, unknown Maken and a strict Bedi. Now imagine the threat of having Bedi on the top! For once the babus would have had to really work! She was never liked in the department, read her book. She was and is a workaholic. And she respects women. VERY UNLIKE DELHI.
> 
> So her appointment sealed BJP's fate. Also this time, female voters almost did not come out!!! Not surprising though.



This was a vote FOR AAP, not one Against BJP or Kiran Bedi. 

AAP had a positive Agenda, tall promises and lies mixed with a healthy doze of Propaganda and that strategy won

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Prajapati said:


> This time Keju will have No more Excuses  ... no more JuMLAS.


 Incorrect. Kejru just will need to check the Hindus. And keep giving out freebies. He does not NEED to deliver anything. So yeah, he WON'T do anything. He will use this time to expand instead. Makes sense, why waste time on a place already conquered and consolidated?


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> You think Delhi knows (now) who they are voting for? LOL.
> 
> 90% of Delhi can't even sing the National Anthem, forget about Leaders. They only know Kejriwal, Modi and the Gandhis. Since Modi was not fighting from Delhi(obviously), the choice was Kejrwal, unknown Maken and a strict Bedi. Now imagine the threat of having Bedi on the top! For once the babus would have had to really work! She was never liked in the department, read her book. She was and is a workaholic. And she respects women. VERY UNLIKE DELHI.
> 
> So her appointment sealed BJP's fate. Also this time, female voters almost did not come out!!! Not surprising though.
> 
> 
> I will vote for any party that takes care of non Muslims. The day BJP becomes secular, it will lose my support.




well AAP does did somethings to take care of Non-muslims..............they made SIT on riots and opened all cases regarding riots again.

People like Phoolkha are in its core membership.......

ANd also they called Bhukari a traitor .....which even BJP cant call him.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Vote against BJP or not I don't care.

Vote FOR AAP is a VOTE AGAINST INDIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> Vote against BJP or not I don't care.
> 
> Vote FOR AAP is a VOTE AGAINST INDIA.




Vote for BJP is vote for gunda from Dera...............and Vote against Sikhs ( who i still thing are very much Indian and cares about India)


----------



## doppelganger

I do not see AAP expanding beyond Delhi.

It was and will continue to be an anti establishment urban phenomenon (read: urban naxals).


----------



## Prajapati

SarthakGanguly said:


> Vote against BJP or not I don't care.
> 
> Vote FOR AAP is a VOTE AGAINST INDIA.



Its a vote for a "Dream" .............. lets hope it does not become a nightmare.


----------



## Chronos

btw, yogendra yadav has an interesting take on this.


----------



## doppelganger

Chronos said:


> yogendra yadav



Jholawadi urban naxal ideologue.


----------



## Prometheus

doppelganger said:


> I do not see AAP expanding beyond Delhi.
> 
> It was and will continue to be an anti establishment urban phenomenon (read: urban naxals).





bla bla ................and why we Punjabis going la la la on this????

Bhagwant Mann or Chotepur .....one of them will be CM of Punjab......................after Delhi ............Punjab will be free from Akali-Bjp

koi sak???


----------



## doppelganger

Prometheus said:


> bla bla ................and why we Punjabis going la la la on this????



Delhi is Punjab. And Bihar.


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> You think Delhi knows (now) who they are voting for? LOL.


If you talking about the elite, well then am sure they never knew whom to vote. But if you're talking about the lower strata who 're completely ignored in metropolitans like Delhi then am sure they know for whom they've voted. 
I heard the muslims and other religions came out in higher numbers to cast their votes this time and if so, no points for guessing_ against_ whom they would 've voted. 


> 90% of Delhi can't even sing the National Anthem, forget about Leaders.









Kahan se laate ho aese stats???
90% of Delhi??? 
U dont say that to an ex-delhite...phuleez!




> They only know Kejriwal, Modi and the Gandhis. Since Modi was not fighting from Delhi(obviously), the choice was Kejrwal, unknown Maken and a strict Bedi. Now imagine the threat of having Bedi on the top! For once the babus would have had to really work! She was never liked in the department, read her book. She was and is a workaholic. And she respects women. VERY UNLIKE DELHI.
> So her appointment sealed BJP's fate. Also this time, female voters almost did not come out!!! Not surprising though.


Now thats if all the female voters would 've supported Kiran Bedi..lol
11th hour changes, last moment entry of Kiran Bedi was a big blow to many within BJP. Afaik they had internal disputes over Kiran Bedi's nomination.
And you know what?
BJP sounded very weak compared to AAP, their promises were vague and add to it NE immigrants issue. 






> I will vote for any party that takes care of non Muslims. The day BJP becomes secular, it will lose my support.


why have you become so brusque these days?? always ready to split and slice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

This is one of the best example of "Democracy" and how it works ....... 6 months back, BJP had the support from 60 assembly seats (during parliament election ) after 6 months coming down to 3 seats????.... I think this is good news for the country, It will make the BJP to bring down from that high horses and start working on the promises made to the population....... It is time to work, enough of photo ops and chai pe charcha.... Charcha bandh karo kaam karo, the janta will come back to you......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Prometheus said:


> I think Kiran Bedi was planted By Kejriwal inside BJP...............She was AAP ki spy


----------



## thesolar65

*"Absolute Power Corrupts Absolutely"*!! We will see the result in say 2 months??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

doppelganger said:


> Delhi is Punjab. And Bihar.




so u saying AAP will win in Punjab and Bihar also????

Punjab yes.................Bihar...they wont even contest


----------



## doppelganger

Prometheus said:


> so u saying AAP will win in Punjab and Bihar also????
> 
> Punjab yes.................Bihar...they wont even contest



Does Punjab have a lot of caste based politics? 

Remember, AAP are urban naxals. No religion, no caste.


----------



## Prometheus

hhhmmmmm


doppelganger said:


> Does Punjab have a lot of caste based politics?
> 
> Remember, AAP are urban naxals. No religion, no caste.




nope............BSP is zero in Punjab ................so is BJP.......alone BJP cant even win MC polls in a city..................only power house is Akalis........( but alas ....Badal made it a pvt company)


----------



## Marxist

Where is @Guynextdoor2 ????? Congrats bro ,finally you are on a winning side


----------



## The_Showstopper

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> nope............BSP is zero in Punjab ................so is BJP.......alone BJP cant even win MC polls in a city..................only power house is Akalis........( but alas ....Badal made it a pvt company)


Bhakts are going bonkers over the complete washout of their Prabhu. Ignore their ramblings. They are still in shock...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

This election also showed how much skewed the vote share to seat ratio can be. 33% voteshare but only 3 of 70 seats what an irony lol.


----------



## The_Showstopper

And enjoy the Bedi bloopers



Android said:


> This election also showed how much skewed the vote share to seat ratio can be. 33% voteshare but only 3 of 70 seats what an irony lol.


Didn't the previous LS elections proved the same

Bedi: I didn't lose, BJP lost....

Bedi :Krishna nagar has been in bad shape 

LOLWA BJP's masterstroke was a self goal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

oye Blind Bhaktooooooooooo................where are u ................me waiting to troll the hell out of u all

oye @ranjeet ....kithe geya tu???

which Bhakt was saying Bjp will win 50 seats???.....................lol



Android said:


> This election also showed how much skewed the vote share to seat ratio can be. 33% voteshare but only 3 of 70 seats what an irony lol.




Shazia-Hello arvind..
Kejri-Who's this?
S-Shazia 
K-Kho kho kho.. 
S-Hello... K-Kho kho kho 
S-Can u hear me? 
K-Kho kho kho
Shazia-Harami sala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Congratulations DELHI -----AAP's Okhla MLA *Amanatulla* *Khan* says "We believe Batla House encounter was fake. Will demand enquiry,"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bedi: I need to thank BJP since they didn't take any money for naming me as CM.. She is indeed a true harishchandra....


----------



## Prometheus

Marxist said:


> Congratulations DELHI -----AAP's Okhla MLA *Amanatulla* *Khan* says "We believe Batla House encounter was fake. Will demand enquiry,"





Bhakt Bhakt Bhakt BHkat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Prometheus said:


> Bhakt Bhakt Bhakt BHkat
> 
> View attachment 191833



So what ???


----------



## The_Showstopper

doppelganger said:


> I do not see AAP expanding beyond Delhi.
> .


Keep dreaming..... Good for us....


----------



## isupportaap

Marxist said:


> Congratulations DELHI -----AAP's Okhla MLA *Amanatulla* *Khan* says "We believe Batla House encounter was fake. Will demand enquiry,"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565058793457737730

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhakts Bhakts Bhakts....


----------



## isupportaap



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

The_Showstopper said:


> Keep dreaming..... Good for us....
> 
> View attachment 191834




media already talking about Punjab .................hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> If you talking about the elite, well then am sure they never knew whom to vote. But if you're talking about the lower strata who 're completely ignored in metropolitans like Delhi then am sure they know for whom they've voted.
> I heard the muslims and other religions came out in higher numbers to cast their votes this time and if so, no points for guessing_ against_ whom they would 've voted.
> View attachment 191820
> 
> 
> Kahan se laate ho aese stats???
> 90% of Delhi???
> U dont say that to an ex-delhite...phuleez!
> 
> 
> Now thats if all the female voters would 've supported Kiran Bedi..lol
> 11th hour changes, last moment entry of Kiran Bedi was a big blow to many within BJP. Afaik they had internal disputes over Kiran Bedi's nomination.
> And you know what?
> BJP sounded very weak compared to AAP, their promises were vague and add to it NE immigrants issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why have you become so brusque these days??* always ready to split and slice*!



wonder what happened to Sarthak's bengali momota 



doppelganger said:


> I do not see AAP expanding beyond Delhi.
> 
> It was and will continue to be an anti establishment urban phenomenon (read: urban naxals).



you do actually have a point there.

@doppelganger I will take AAP once they cross Haryana, Punjab Delhi and expand into let's say Tamil Nadu or other states where regional parties rule the roost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

The_Showstopper said:


> Bhakts Bhakts Bhakts....
> View attachment 191835



He is a highly educated doctor. I want to be in his place one day also on national TV.


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> oye Blind Bhaktooooooooooo................where are u ................me waiting to troll the hell out of u all
> 
> oye @ranjeet ....kithe geya tu???
> 
> which Bhakt was saying Bjp will win 50 seats???.....................lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazia-Hello arvind..
> Kejri-Who's this?
> S-Shazia
> K-Kho kho kho..
> S-Hello... K-Kho kho kho
> S-Can u hear me?
> K-Kho kho kho
> Shazia-Harami sala




Ha bhai lele yahi hun )


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> View attachment 191844




Dil pe bahut le leta he tu ...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The_Showstopper said:


> Binny and Dhir both trailing....
> 
> Yogendra Yadav proved right with the seats.
> 
> Bedi still trailing



No Yogendra Yadav was *TROLLING on the seat no. Obviously he figured out it will be above 65 but hedged it and said 55+ only. This is not a defeat for BJP- this is something for which a word has not even been invented *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Ha bhai lele yahi hun )




Kaisa hai mate????

Am i allowed to troll u today???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> This election also showed how much skewed the vote share to seat ratio can be. 33% voteshare but only 3 of 70 seats what an irony lol.



Ridiculous logic. People in Sartia Vihar don't need to represent for an MLA in Tilak Nagar. FAct is that in each and every constituency very small no. of people trust BJP. ANd they were outvoted by 70%


----------



## Prometheus

Guynextdoor2 said:


> No Yogendra Yadav was *TROLLING on the seat no. Obviously he figured out it will be above 65 but hedged it and said 55+ only. This is not a defeat for BJP- this is something for which a word has not even been invented *




Bedi , the master stroke , lost 

Binny , lost 

Dhir , lost 


meanwhile................do u think BJP MLAs will hire a Auto or use a scooter to reach Assembly ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Prometheus said:


> Kaisa hai mate????
> 
> Am i allowed to troll u today???



I think Punjab is gonna be interesting now 



Prometheus said:


> Bedi , the master stroke , lost
> 
> Binny , lost
> 
> Dhir , lost
> 
> 
> meanwhile................do u think BJP MLAs will hire a Auto or use a scooter to reach Assembly ???



Bedi is one classic case. Apparently as she signed off also she signed off with bloopers only .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

I would like to wish Delhiites all the very best for the next 5 years.

Its going to be fun watching from afar.


----------



## Prometheus

The_Showstopper said:


> View attachment 191844





correct her tweet ................write "BJP wont even get opposition leader post"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Prometheus said:


> Bedi , the master stroke , lost
> 
> Binny , lost
> 
> Dhir , lost
> 
> 
> meanwhile................do u think BJP MLAs will hire a Auto or use a scooter to reach Assembly ???



Bedi is one classic case, turns out even as she signed off she signed off with bloopers.



Prometheus said:


> correct her tweet ................write "BJP wont even get opposition leader post"



It just occurred to me...........THERE IS NO OPPOSITION IN DELHI AT ALL!!!!

People said that the fate of congerss was bad- I suspect BJP will be even worse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I think Punjab is gonna be interesting now
> 
> 
> 
> Bedi is one classic case. Apparently as she signed off also she signed off with bloopers only .




yeah...............Bedi didnt loose..........its BJP that lost .....lolwa



doppelganger said:


> I would like to wish Delhiites all the very best for the next 5 years.
> 
> Its going to be fun watching from afar.




Punjab Punjab Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jason bourne said:


> Dil pe bahut le leta he tu ...


Din hee hai aisa kya karen


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Marxist said:


> Congratulations DELHI -----AAP's Okhla MLA *Amanatulla* *Khan* says "We believe Batla House encounter was fake. Will demand enquiry,"



Aaana kariyiam parayumbala chenna karyiam 



Chronos said:


> wonder what happened to Sarthak's bengali momota
> 
> 
> 
> you do actually have a point there.
> 
> @doppelganger I will take AAP once they cross Haryana, Punjab Delhi and expand into let's say Tamil Nadu or other states where regional parties rule the roost.



Don't abuse Bedi man, we could never have done it without her! May she live long and prosper within BJP


----------



## doppelganger

Prometheus said:


> Punjab Punjab Punjab



Sorry to say but I have even lesser hopes for Punjab. A drug addict state. With a naxalite ruling it. Would not be enjoyable watching, even from afar.


----------



## Chronos

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Aaana kariyiam parayumbala chenna karyiam
> 
> 
> 
> Don't abuse Bedi man, we could never have done it without her! May she live long and prosper within BJP



Impressive stuff by AAP dude! 

I mocked Kejriwal and the guy made me eat my words  Hope he serves this nation well and AAP live upto expectations. Good luck to you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@Lord Zen Now you can keep your promise and declare me the most awesome guy in the planet. That was your wager. Keep the promise. Write it in bold capital letters in big fonts. 



Chronos said:


> Impressive stuff by AAP dude!
> 
> I mocked Kejriwal and the guy made me eat my words  Hope he serves this nation well and AAP live upto expectations. Good luck to you guys



Thanks man. I knew it was inevitable. The BJP has gotten into the habit of showmanship and big Press Ads. Meeting Barak, Ghar Wapsi etc. That bluff would eventually have been called.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Lord Zen Now you can keep your promise and declare me the most awesome guy in the planet. That was your wager. Keep the promise. Write it in bold capital letters in big fonts.



You are a moron, and continue to be one.

Btw, why are you not banned yet. Weren't you the one whining and rolling in self pity last night?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

doppelganger said:


> You are a moron, and continue to be one.
> 
> Btw, why are you not banned yet. Weren't you the one whining and rolling in self pity last night?



Burning in the @$$ you SOB?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

doppelganger said:


> Sorry to say but I have even lesser hopes for Punjab. A drug addict state. With a naxalite ruling it. Would not be enjoyable watching, even from afar.




no............Chotepur might be a Hardliner ..........but he is not a naxalite .........xD........and he got experience in politics plus governance ( he was Cabinet minister before Badal took over Akali Dal).


----------



## doppelganger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Burning in the @$$ you SOB?



Not really. The only arse that's burning is the one in which a turd like you is impacted. Jammed solid. Gas on one side. Twitching puckered hole on the other.


----------



## Prometheus

doppelganger said:


> Not really. The only arse that's burning is the one in which a turd like you is impacted. Jammed solid. Gas on one side. Twitching puckered hole on the other.




u need burnol???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

doppelganger said:


> Not really. The only arse that's burning is the one in which a turd like you is impacted.



Fucking BHakt giving background noise. Obviously butthurt seen clearly now that people have demolished you and not paying attention to you. No one wants you anymore Bhakt, That's 67 to 3 is as good as 70 to zero. Now why don't you organize some event to analyse if Indian women need 4 children or 5 instead of wasting time on political debates.



Prometheus said:


> u need burnol???



Proctosedyl.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Prometheus said:


> no............Chotepur might be a Hardliner ..........but he is not a naxalite .........xD........and he got experience in politics plus governance ( he was Cabinet minister before Badal took over Akali Dal).



Will be interesting to see how Punjab tackles drug addiction.

As kerala is affected by alcoholism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Prometheus said:


> u need burnol???





Guynextdoor2 said:


> Fucking BHakt giving background noise. Obviously butthurt seen clearly now that people have demolished you and not paying attention to you. No one wants you anymore Bhakt, That's 67 to 3 is as good as 70 to zero. Now why don't you organize some event to analyse if Indian women need 4 children or 5 instead of wasting time on political debates.



Baaah ..... naked naxals.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Shiv Sena: Tsunami(Read Kejriwal) greater and bigger than a wave(Read Modi)

Uddhav: Will go to swearing in ceremony if invited

Uddhav taking a jibe at Modi and BJP


----------



## kaykay

Just hope Delhi wont turn into another Bengal. Even TMC got such mandate 4 years back but its like a bad dream now. @Skull and Bones 
PS: Only consolation prize is that Congress is never gonna be back in Delhi ever as whenever they dip below 20% voteshare in any state, they never comeback.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Chronos said:


> Will be interesting to see how Punjab tackles drug addiction.
> 
> As kerala is affected by alcoholism.




well mate............u cant expect BJP-Badal to act against themselve ??? they are themselve doing drug trade


----------



## The_Showstopper

@bhakti4AAP: Arvind Kejriwal fails again to get a chance of debate with Kiran Bedi in the assembly.............................HAHAHAHAHAHA #AAPSweep


----------



## kaykay

doppelganger said:


> Sorry to say but I have even lesser hopes for Punjab. A drug addict state. With a naxalite ruling it. Would not be enjoyable watching, even from afar.


Well though I have trust in BJP's central command, I want Akalis and BJP to lose there for good. So far they have not been able to run Punjab good and Its time someone elses come to powee. Personally I will say Amrinder Singh. That guy seems to be a good man.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Punjab is a lost case for BJP. They won't win a single seat there.


----------



## The_Showstopper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565081347367403520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565080889181220864


----------



## TatTvamAsi

What we have - Congress absolute Zero and BJP just 3. That means people don't see too much of a difference between Congress and BJP! There is a clear message here - that traditional politics that we witnessed so far - that chanakya strategies - the strategies of cast and religion - the dirty politics - does not work. People elected Modi not because he is a savior of hindus - that he will destroy christians and muslims - that he will make India a hindu country. Common ppl voted him because they saw a hope.

Now, it's not even 1 full year. Modi ji you still have more than 4 years. Please deliver what you have promised. I still believe, as far as whole of India is concerned, Modi Ji is only hope we have. I fear, say in the next elections if BJP were to lose, what we have - a bunch of 15-20 parties - people like Mamta Lalu Mulayam Congress and all regional parties coming together just for 1 purpose to defeat BJP. That will be a disaster!!!!!

BJP right now should only focus on INDIA - Nation and only nation First. I am very very sure a defeat of BJP in the next national election will be disaster for our nation. So, in the national interest they should act now. And this landslide victory for AAP (thank GOD it is not congress or any other party) should make them introspect.

Again I wish they don't blunder on Bihar. Let Janata Dal and Nitish kumar and Lulu let them fall on their own weight. Please don't do any strategy. Be honest and fight the election to the best of your own ability. In the course if you were to lose, so be it. But if you try to fish in troubled water - try to bring in caste politics - even if you win, its temporary. Don't martyr Nitish Kumar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dilliwalo.. you asked for it.. you got it.. now live with it for next 5 yrs. Jantar Mantar / Ram Leela maidan, dharnas, traffic jams, power cuts, water shortage are going to be the story of your life from now on! Good luck... best regards.. BJP bhakt!


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> Kaisa hai mate????
> 
> Am i allowed to troll u today???




Bhai puri bjp ka rape ho gaya he u r most welcome to troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

"Blow to Modi" Sickular brigade is back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Aaana kariyiam parayumbala chenna karyiam
> 
> 
> 
> Don't abuse Bedi man, we could never have done it without her! May she live long and prosper within BJP



Aanayum chenyum alla ithu Rajaythinte abynthra surakshayude Karyam (issue of Internal security) ...lets wait and see how this Jehadi-maoist-crusader nexus will rule Delhi ...


----------



## Prajapati

SarthakGanguly said:


> Incorrect. Kejru just will need to check the Hindus. And keep giving out freebies. He does not NEED to deliver anything. So yeah, he WON'T do anything. He will use this time to expand instead. Makes sense, why waste time on a place already conquered and consolidated?



No Keju does come across as a man who desires a change. Only he is too impatient and seems to have a "secular" bent which is probably designed to win minority votes. I remember him long back as a crusader asking why reservation was required and that it destroys meritocracy  

The Delhi BJP was built in the mould of the congress, a relic from the Vajpayee era and nurtured by Sushma Swaraj. This miserable defeat will serve as a wake up call and hopefully a new generation of leaders will be groomed.


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Bhai puri bjp ka rape ho gaya he u r most welcome to troll




nah.............u are a good mate.............wont troll u.....

but where is that @jha ???


----------



## Jason bourne

Sanjay Singh of AAP says that they will deliver 'provided' Modi gives them money.


Good start

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

Android said:


> This election also showed how much skewed the vote share to seat ratio can be. 33% voteshare but only 3 of 70 seats what an irony lol.



This is their CORE HINDUTVA Voter Base.  

Not a bad percentage  ................. rest of the votes are "development" agenda and "secular" voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Kuch bhi karde ... kya yaar tu bhi



Bhai Result dekhe hai tune 



Jason bourne said:


> Sanjay Singh of AAP says that they will deliver 'provided' Modi gives them money.
> 
> 
> Good start



Asli Game toh ab start hogi



TejasMk3 said:


> "Blow to Modi" Sickular brigade is back



I really missed Blow to Modi articles


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Dilliwalo.. you asked for it.. you got it.. now live with it for next 5 yrs. Jantar Mantar / Ram Leela maidan, dharnas, traffic jams, power cuts, water shortage are going to be the story of your life from now on! Good luck... best regards.. BJP bhakt!








yo yo yo .........how u doing mate???

calm down ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Dilliwalo.. you asked for it.. you got it.. now live with it for next 5 yrs. Jantar Mantar / Ram Leela maidan, dharnas, traffic jams, power cuts, water shortage are going to be the story of your life from now on! Good luck... best regards.. BJP bhakt!



Yaar meine toh BJP koh Vote diya tha,muje toh maaf karo 



Prometheus said:


> yo yo yo .........how u doing mate???
> 
> calm down ............



Calm down kya saraa Mood hi karabh hogya,but in a way it was good now people will see how much Kejru Delivers 
Aur mere area se Akali haar gaya (I voted for him but hoped that he would loose) 
Rajouri Garden se kadha hua tha woh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Guynextdoor2 said:


> It just occurred to me...........THERE IS NO OPPOSITION IN DELHI AT ALL!!!!
> 
> People said that the fate of congerss was bad- I suspect BJP will be even worse



Actually this is good news for the BJP, Now no body can blame the BJP for being a poor opposition. Congress does not even exist. 

Its a One Party communist Rule

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565034049526190080


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> yo yo yo .........how u doing mate???
> 
> calm down ............


Chup re.. jyada gulati mat mar! bahut jaldi hosh tikhane pe aayega! 



Echo_419 said:


> Yaar meine toh BJP koh Vote diya tha,muje toh maaf karo


Bhag ja dilli se.. nahi toh bahut jaldi tumhe bhi topi pehnayenge aur haath mai jadu de denge!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564589436680171520


----------



## itachiii

What is wrong with the people of delhi ??? seriously man 67/70 for aap ?? its time to leave india..


----------



## JanjaWeed

itachiii said:


> What is wrong with the people of delhi ??? seriously man 67/70 for aap ?? its time to leave india..


no.. it's time to flock Delhi! You'll get everything for free there from now on! Bijli free, pani free, makan free!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Chup re.. jyada gulati mat mar! bahut jaldi hosh tikhane pe aayega!
> 
> 
> Bhag ja dilli se.. nahi toh bahut jaldi tumhe bhi topi pehnayenge aur haath mai jadu de denge!



Abh toh pata nahi kya hoga meri Delhi ka


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> no.. it's time to flock Delhi! You'll get everything for free there from now on! Bijli free, pani free, makan free!


 Just make sure you don't have your business there.  Otherwise, it's the best place NOW to chill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Abh toh pata nahi kya hoga meri Delhi ka


Billi rasta kat gayi Dilli ka...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Billi rasta kat gayi Dilli ka...



BC pata nahi kya Karam kiye thee hamne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565111264918007808


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> BC pata nahi kya Karam kiye thee hamne


yeh toh proper dhulai hai boss... kasam se! 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Just make sure you don't have your business there.  Otherwise, it's the best place NOW to chill.


No need to work or run business in Delhi from tomorrow on...you'll get everything for free..
Free Bijli
Free Pani
Free sewer 
Free home
Free WiFi
& for free food go to the nearest Kejri da daba!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prajapati

Its crazy, if you build an illegal juggi Jopadi in Delhi, the govt. has promised to build you a new Apartment !!!!  .... life does not get any better than this. 

BTW, who is going to pay for all this ? ..... the rest of the citizens of India ?


----------



## Soumitra

Three Brave Men

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> No need to work or run business in Delhi from tomorrow on...you'll get everything for free..
> Free Bijli
> Free Pani
> Free sewer
> Free home
> Free WiFi
> & for free food go to the nearest Kejri da daba!


After this who will NOT vote for Kejri?  I am coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

itachiii said:


> What is wrong with the people of delhi ??? seriously man 67/70 for aap ?? its time to leave india..


They felt that BJP was all talk and no action.


----------



## Prajapati

Butchcassidy said:


> They felt that BJP was all talk and no action.



That is illogical because so far its been AAP who is *all talk *an no action 

You do realize that for ALL their Talking .... AAP has NOT DONE Anything till date.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Butchcassidy

Prajapati said:


> That is illogical because so far its been AAP who is *all talk *an no action


When was the last time delhi voted bjp into power in the assembly ? 
They did such a shitty job that they were given permanent banvaas


----------



## Prajapati

Butchcassidy said:


> When was the last time delhi voted bjp into power in the assembly ?
> They did such a shitty job that they were given permanent banvaas



LOL retard .... in 2013 BJP WAS the Party with the Largest Number of Legislatures  

They just din't have enough to make a govt. and AAP joined up with the corrupt Congress to make the govt. and then ran away in 49 days.


----------



## Butchcassidy

Prajapati said:


> LOL retard .... in 2013 BJP WAS the Party with the Largest Number of Legislatures
> 
> They just din't have enough to make a govt. and AAP joined up with the corrupt Congress to make the govt. and then ran away in 49 days.


Abe chutiyae into power means form the government . All the millions in delhi are idiots, ek tu hi samjhdaar jamma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

wooot, free everything...i am moving to Delhi and going to a slum  . Appt. bhi free ka mil jayega


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Marxist said:


> Aanayum chenyum alla ithu Rajaythinte abynthra surakshayude Karyam (issue of Internal security) ...lets wait and see how this Jehadi-maoist-crusader nexus will rule Delhi ...



You have some starnge ideas that people other than BJP are not patriotic. Can't help you there.



itachiii said:


> What is wrong with the people of delhi ??? seriously man 67/70 for aap ?? its time to leave india..



Air Asia is offering discounts now......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord ZeN

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Lord Zen Now you can keep your promise and declare me the most awesome guy in the planet. That was your wager. Keep the promise. Write it in bold capital letters in big fonts.


*Yeah .. @Guynextdoor2 
You are the greatest guy on this planet. 
You happy now.

And Congratulations.  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Air Asia is offering discounts now......



will move out once i get an admit frm frgn univ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Lord Zen said:


> *Yeah .. @Guynextdoor2
> You are the greatest guy on this planet.
> You happy now.
> 
> And Congratulations.  *



I have to be gracious in victory, therefore your declaration is accepted .



Prajapati said:


> That is illogical because so far its been AAP who is *all talk *an no action
> 
> You do realize that for ALL their Talking .... AAP has NOT DONE Anything till date.



You definitely are all talk for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I have to be gracious in victory, therefore your declaration is accepted



Tere cable ka problem solve nahi hua kya


----------



## Prajapati

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You definitely are all talk for sure



I was under the impression that is what pdf is for


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Android said:


> Tere cable ka problem solve nahi hua kya



Nahi. My fight with cable guy is worse than between BJP/ AAP/ Congress. But I think waiting till Delhi elections are done is a good decision


----------



## Marxist

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You have some starnge ideas that people other than BJP are not patriotic. Can't help you there.
> 
> 
> 
> Air Asia is offering discounts now......



When your party give tickets to IM supporters (`Aam Aadmi Party's Okhla candidate supported Indian Mujahideen operative` | Zee News your old party apologized for Afzal Guru's hanging ...do you think these are signs of Patriotism and nationalism ? then sorry no one can help you also

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prajapati

Butchcassidy said:


> Abe chutiyae into power means form the government . All the millions in delhi are idiots, ek tu hi samjhdaar jamma



Abe chutiyae ... BJP would have formed govt. if congress and AAP had not joined hands.  ...... so by all estimates they were VOTED TO POWER.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Marxist said:


> When your party give tickets to IM supporters (`Aam Aadmi Party's Okhla candidate supported Indian Mujahideen operative` | Zee News your old party apologized for Afzal Guru's hanging ...do you think these are signs of Patriotism and nationalism ? then sorry no one can help you also



Thala Vali. Adhu thane thirichum thirichum paranju thala vali tharathe aliya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Congress also released booklet of Feku U-Turns as well. Do you want me post them? And you are still to answer my question? Would you become an AAPtard as promised when *at least one school or college is opened by AAP's government* or will you remain a BJPig by doing a U-Turn?


 
I will certainly.


----------



## Butchcassidy

Prajapati said:


> Abe chutiyae ... BJP would have formed govt. if congress and AAP had not joined hands.  ...... so by all estimates they were VOTED TO POWER.


Abe chutiya the question is, did they form the government , rehnae de tujhe na ho payaega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prajapati

IndoCarib said:


> I will certainly.



Why only 1 ?  ........ I thought they promised 500 schools in 5 years  .... 1 school every 3 days 



Butchcassidy said:


> Abe chutiya the question is, did they form the government , rehnae de tujhe na ho payaega



How does that matter ? ..... just a year and half back, BJP was the LARGEST party in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Lets hope AAP does something substantial to Delhi and not just waste five years in free stuff and dharnas. Having said that it is introspection time to Shah and Modi. Rein in the loose cannons among you now



Prajapati said:


> Why only 1 ?  ........ I thought they promised 500 schools in 5 years  .... 1 school every 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> How does that matter ? ..... just a year and half back, BJP was the LARGEST party in Delhi.


 
Their manifesto says 500. I said I will become an aaptard if they open atleast 1 in 5 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> Lets hope AAP does something substantial to Delhi and not just waste five years in free stuff and dharnas. Having said that it is introspection time to Shah and Modi. Rein in the loose cannons among you now
> 
> 
> 
> Their manifesto says 500. I said I will become an aaptard if they open atleast 1 in 5 years



The whole Party needs to reform from ground up & me also hoping that AAP would silence all it's critics & do some really good work in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Echo_419 said:


> The whole Party needs to reform from ground up & me also hoping that AAP would silence all it's critics & do some really good work in Delhi



Yes, I hope they make me regret not donating to them earlier, etc.


----------



## CMYX4BJ

1 Bhakt is worth 10 AAP supporters


----------



## sancho

LaBong said:


> I feel she is not politically savvy, there's nothing wrong with it, but her media appearances have been embarrassing so far.
> 
> Once you join politics, there's no holds barred and every act of yours will come into scrutiny, don't think she was ready for it.



I see it the same, she has made a lot of mistakes in statements or responses to the media, mistakes proper politicians wouldn't make. I do think that she can learn it with more time, but that will reduce her clean reputation too, because so far she had gained credibility by having steady opinions and stating them. As a politician however, she will have to follow party politics and will need to go back from even more of her earlier statements. Not sure what's better, her learning the game or her remaining as she was, because both will have it



Krate M said:


> Very interesting to note that the floating vote plus Congress vote went to AAP, *while BJP retained its loyal vote*. This is clear mandate for the AAP.



That's the crucial part! BJP basically retains it's voteshare compared, but what's interesting is, that they couldn't gain anything from the hype of the landslight general election win, the hype on the PM and the BJP in general, not even from the former mistake of the AAP in Delhi!
All this actually should had made it simple for the BJP to at least, get a better voteshare than the last time, to keep it close, so one has to ask what factors countered all this?


Besides that, congrats to AAP and all it's supporters!
congrats to the voters in Delhi, that showed how important it is to vote and how important democracy is in India!
and congrats to the election commission that once again showed how efficient India is, when it comes to elections. The general election alone was more than impressive, but here again everything seems to have been well planned and managed (DRDO should hire some of these officials )!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

sancho said:


> I see it the same, she has made a lot of mistakes in statements or responses to the media, mistakes proper politicians wouldn't make. I do think that she can learn it with more time, but that will reduce her clean reputation too, because so far she had gained credibility by having steady opinions and stating them. As a politician however, she will have to follow party politics and will need to go back from even more of her earlier statements. Not sure what's better, her learning the game or her remaining as she was, because both will have it
> 
> 
> 
> That's the crucial part! BJP basically retains it's voteshare compared, but what's interesting is, that they couldn't gain anything from the hype of the landslight general election win, the hype on the PM and the BJP in general, not even from the former mistake of the AAP in Delhi!
> All this actually should had made it simple for the BJP to at least, get a better voteshare than the last time, to keep it close, so one has to ask what factors countered all this?
> 
> 
> Besides that, congrats to AAP and all it's supporters!
> congrats to the voters in Delhi, that showed how important it is to vote and how important democracy is in India!
> and congrats to the election commission that once again showed how efficient India is, when it comes to elections. The general election alone was more than impressive, but here again everything seems to have been well planned and managed (*DRDO should hire some of these officials* )!



LOL 
Srsly though my city is Fu*ked,we freakin elected commies man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> LOL
> Srsly though my city is Fu*ked,we freakin elected commies man




Tu msg kar tweeter pe


----------



## IndoCarib

Modi should start a Ghar wapsi programme to VHP before it is too late.


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Tu msg kar tweeter pe


Naam dubara battana


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Naam dubara battana



@pritesh_kukadia


----------



## The_Showstopper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565218240729583616


Prometheus said:


> correct her tweet ................write "BJP wont even get opposition leader post"


Even though they don't deserve LOP, AAP should give it to BJP teaching them humility



IndoCarib said:


> I will certainly.


Will wait for that.....


----------



## The_Showstopper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565206979396632576






*Auto-rickshaw drivers, volunteers in Lucknow celebrate #AAPSweep in New Delhi polls *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

6 opposition MLAs defect to BJP in Jharkhand - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

BJP now has majority in Jharkhand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

*Bihar crisis: Setback for Nitish Kumar, Patna HC stays his election as JD(U) legislature party leader*

The Patna high court on Wednesday stayed Nitish Kumar’s election as head of the JD(U)’s legislature party's hours before he was to meet the President to claim majority in the assembly, dealing a setback to his efforts to make a comeback as chief minister.

*Bihar crisis: Setback for Nitish Kumar, Patna HC stays his election as JD(U) legislature party leader*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drnash

TatTvamAsi said:


> What we have - Congress absolute Zero and BJP just 3. That means people don't see too much of a difference between Congress and BJP! There is a clear message here - that traditional politics that we witnessed so far - that chanakya strategies - the strategies of cast and religion - the dirty politics - does not work. People elected Modi not because he is a savior of hindus - that he will destroy christians and muslims - that he will make India a hindu country. Common ppl voted him because they saw a hope.
> 
> Now, it's not even 1 full year. Modi ji you still have more than 4 years. Please deliver what you have promised. I still believe, as far as whole of India is concerned, Modi Ji is only hope we have. I fear, say in the next elections if BJP were to lose, what we have - a bunch of 15-20 parties - people like Mamta Lalu Mulayam Congress and all regional parties coming together just for 1 purpose to defeat BJP. That will be a disaster!!!!!
> 
> BJP right now should only focus on INDIA - Nation and only nation First. I am very very sure a defeat of BJP in the next national election will be disaster for our nation. So, in the national interest they should act now. And this landslide victory for AAP (thank GOD it is not congress or any other party) should make them introspect.
> 
> Again I wish they don't blunder on Bihar. Let Janata Dal and Nitish kumar and Lulu let them fall on their own weight. Please don't do any strategy. Be honest and fight the election to the best of your own ability. In the course if you were to lose, so be it. But if you try to fish in troubled water - try to bring in caste politics - even if you win, its temporary. Don't martyr Nitish Kumar!



Very very true. Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Echo_419

Android said:


> 6 opposition MLAs defect to BJP in Jharkhand - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> BJP now has majority in Jharkhand.



Good to see shah is consolidating BJP's position


----------



## JanjaWeed

Android said:


> 6 opposition MLAs defect to BJP in Jharkhand - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> BJP now has majority in Jharkhand.


I thought BJP had majority already.. din't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

TatTvamAsi said:


> What we have - Congress absolute Zero and BJP just 3. That means people don't see too much of a difference between Congress and BJP! There is a clear message here - that traditional politics that we witnessed so far - that chanakya strategies - the strategies of cast and religion - the dirty politics - does not work. People elected Modi not because he is a savior of hindus - that he will destroy christians and muslims - that he will make India a hindu country. Common ppl voted him because they saw a hope.
> 
> Now, it's not even 1 full year. Modi ji you still have more than 4 years. Please deliver what you have promised. I still believe, as far as whole of India is concerned, Modi Ji is only hope we have. I fear, say in the next elections if BJP were to lose, what we have - a bunch of 15-20 parties - people like Mamta Lalu Mulayam Congress and all regional parties coming together just for 1 purpose to defeat BJP. That will be a disaster!!!!!
> 
> BJP right now should only focus on INDIA - Nation and only nation First. I am very very sure a defeat of BJP in the next national election will be disaster for our nation. So, in the national interest they should act now. And this landslide victory for AAP (thank GOD it is not congress or any other party) should make them introspect.
> 
> Again I wish they don't blunder on Bihar. Let Janata Dal and Nitish kumar and Lulu let them fall on their own weight. Please don't do any strategy. Be honest and fight the election to the best of your own ability. In the course if you were to lose, so be it. But if you try to fish in troubled water - try to bring in caste politics - even if you win, its temporary. Don't martyr Nitish Kumar!



Don't worry the Govt is taking all the steps to boost growth,don't forget to see this year's budget


----------



## JanjaWeed

surya kiran said:


> View attachment 192129


& pappu must be asking..''when will the counting start in Delhi?'


----------



## Android

JanjaWeed said:


> I though BJP had majority already.. din't they?



They were just 4 MLA short and had to rely on their ally AJSU's 5 MLAs to cross the halfway mark.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Android said:


> They were just 4 MLA short and had to rely on their ally AJSU's 5 MLAs to cross the halfway mark.


ah.. Okay, It was BJP+ then?


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> I though BJP had majority already.. din't they?



yeah but the more the merrier


----------



## sancho

> *Kejriwal meets Rajnath: CM-designate seeks Centre's cooperation in Delhi's development*
> 
> Delhi's Chief Minister-designate Arvind Kejriwal on Wednesday met Union Home Minister Rajnath Singh and raised the issue of full statehood of the national capital, emphasising that it will help in ensuring proper coordination among various agencies.
> In the meeting, Kejriwal, accompanied by senior party leader Manish Sisodia, underlined the need for "constructive cooperation" between the Centre and the Delhi government and noted that political differences should not come in way of taking the city forward...



Kejriwal meets Rajnath: CM-designate seeks Centre's cooperation in Delhi's development - Firstpost


What will be the first problems of the AAP with the NDA government and where could they work together for the development of Delhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

sancho said:


> View attachment 192300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kejriwal meets Rajnath: CM-designate seeks Centre's cooperation in Delhi's development - Firstpost
> 
> 
> What will be the first problems of the AAP with the NDA government and where could they work together for the development of Delhi?




NSG work as informers  : kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*TOI apologies for spreading lies about Modi Suit*





Pin code: Modi wears name on sleeve — and suit - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

congrats ...............a ex-minister is going to jail for 3 yrs.....................in corruption case..........after 13 yrs of trail.......

Time is changing fast .........Swach Bharat in sight 

Langah going to jail.....................at one point he had his "wanted" pictures in police stations ....related to militancy in Punjab.......times changed , Police started guarding him when he became minister .......................police will still guard him.....but in jail



cant wait for Badal free Punjab................



Jason bourne said:


> NSG work as informers  : kejriwal




sab mile huye hai ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> congrats ...............a ex-minister is going to jail for 3 yrs.....................in corruption case..........after 13 yrs of trail.......
> 
> Time is changing fast .........Swach Bharat in sight
> 
> Langah going to jail.....................at one point he had his "wanted" pictures in police stations ....related to militancy in Punjab.......times changed , Police started guarding him when he became minister .......................police will still guard him.....but in jail
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for Badal free Punjab................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sab mile huye hai ji




Kiss party ka tha ? Cong. Bjp ya SAD ?


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Kiss party ka tha ? Cong. Bjp ya SAD ?




Akali dal Badal ...........he once got defeated by an independent candidate by just 60 votes ..........and that person is now AAP Punjab Chief ..............Punjab AAP have persons who can take on gundas of political parties.

Meanwhile...........gang war erupted between BJP goons and akali goons in tran taran city ..............multiple rounds fired between them...............nothing serious.......just a regular day in good governed punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> Akali dal Badal ...........he once got defeated by an independent candidate by just 60 votes ..........and that person is now AAP Punjab Chief ..............Punjab AAP have persons who can take on gundas of political parties.
> 
> Meanwhile...........gang war erupted between BJP goons and akali goons in tran taran city ..............multiple rounds fired between them...............nothing serious.......just a regular day in good governed punjab




And the credit goes to Narendra modi ? Yaar punjab me kutta bhi kisi ko kat leta to tu Modi ko blame karta tha aab credit to de ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> And the credit goes to Narendra modi ? Yaar punjab me kutta bhi kisi ko kat leta to tu Modi ko blame karta tha aab credit to de ....




well , as people of Punjab says............Narinder Modi promised tucks full of money to Punjab when his govt. comes in center.

and Badal sahib declared that center will no longer treat punjab as step child...............meh

Center govt stopped all funds to Punjab now..............Badal promised Jaitley a easy win in amritsar ...............now jaitley messing with Badals ..........lol

I am just saying ............as i have always said................Modi says one thing and does another.

even Amit shah said he throws JUMLAS.

Modi ji hates dynasty politics.................so they will form govt in Kashmir with a dynastic party.................similarly they love Badals ................so they made a Badal as cabinet minister

AM I WRONG IN ANY WAY???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> well , as people of Punjab says............Narinder Modi promised tucks full of money to Punjab when his govt. comes in center.
> 
> and Badal sahib declared that center will no longer treat punjab as step child...............meh
> 
> Center govt stopped all funds to Punjab now..............Badal promised Jaitley a easy win in amritsar ...............now jaitley messing with Badals ..........lol
> 
> I am just saying ............as i have always said................Modi says one thing and does another.
> 
> even Amit shah said he throws JUMLAS.
> 
> Modi ji hates dynasty politics.................so they will form govt in Kashmir with a dynastic party.................similarly they love Badals ................so they made a Badal as cabinet minister
> 
> AM I WRONG IN ANY WAY???




I dont know ghanta abt . Punjab politics ... just give me one simple anser who is behind this arrest ... ?


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

Lo ji dharna saru ... AAP Anna ko samarthan denga dharne me


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


>



What else to expect from these people


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> I dont know ghanta abt . Punjab politics ... just give me one simple anser who is behind this arrest ... ?




when he was agricultural minister , he did some under ground dealings and took over land in mohali ( land is very costly there as it neighbours chandigarh) .......

and also he was trying to buy a cruise ship.............Captain arminder Singh , when he was CM .........opened cases against almost all Akali ministers........including Badals..................and result is here.

similar stuff Badals do.................who do not join them..........they open up cases.....even if false



Jason bourne said:


> Lo ji dharna saru ... AAP Anna ko samarthan denga dharne me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Anil Shastri says Wifi will be free for only 30 mins in 1 day and only sarkari websites can be opened.


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*BJP wins big in Assam civic polls*

After the Delhi rout, here is something to cheer for the BJP. It is doing exceedingly well in Assam civic polls indicating that the party is all set to emerge as the front runner in the coming assembly elections.
Of the 42 town committees, the BJP has won 20, while the Congress has won only six. The AGP, which ruled Assam twice in the past, has drawn a zilch. The counting in other committees is in progress.

In case of the 32 municipal committees, the BJP has already won 18, while the Congress has won eight. The AGP drew a blank. 
The civic polls have assumed significance in the State in view of the forthcoming Assembly polls next year. The results would indicate which way the wind is blowing. Also, a massive 72 percent polling was recorded indicating strong voter sensitisation. Interestingly, in the 2009 elections, the Congress had won 71 of the 74 municipal committees and town committees.
Elections were held for 32 municipal boards and 42 town committees on Sunday. The total number of electorate is 14,84,896.

BJP wins big in Assam civic polls - Sakshi Post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

@Nair saab tumhara dost Teesta Setalvad ki toh baj gayi yaar. B!tch is running away & hiding from the law... yeh toh pura scene hi ulta ho gaya!


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab tumhara dost Teesta Setalvad ki toh baj gayi yaar. B!tch is running away & hiding from the law... yeh toh pura scene hi ulta ho gaya!



Won't be long till this lady is behind the bars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

AAP is simply Congress 2.0 minus only the Nehru-Gandhi dynasty - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

eowyn said:


> AAP is simply Congress 2.0 minus only the Nehru-Gandhi dynasty - Firstpost


 
In a way yes. It will fill the void left by Congress and will be like Congress in appeasement politics and subsidies. Like Congress, human rights of antinationals and terrorists will be important for them too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

The_Showstopper said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Prometheus said:


> congrats ...............a ex-minister is going to jail for 3 yrs.....................in corruption case..........after 13 yrs of trail.......
> 
> Time is changing fast .........Swach Bharat in sight
> 
> Langah going to jail.....................at one point he had his "wanted" pictures in police stations ....related to militancy in Punjab.......times changed , Police started guarding him when he became minister .......................police will still guard him.....but in jail
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for Badal free Punjab................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sab mile huye hai ji



This happened in India man,.

Aam Aadmi Party - Timeline Photos | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP’s poll pledge to halve Delhi power bills may cost Rs 1,600 crore a year - The Economic Times

Giving a 50% subsidy to domestic consumers in the 0-400 units bracket was one of AAP's big pre-poll promises. Experts say this would cost the new government around Rs 1,400-1,600 crore a year. 

AAP will have to make provisions in its budget for the huge power subsidy it plans to give consumers. The government 
is at present incurring a cost of Rs 260 crore for subsidizing tariffs by around 30% in the first two slabs since August 11 last year, as per the LG's directions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> AAP’s poll pledge to halve Delhi power bills may cost Rs 1,600 crore a year - The Economic Times
> 
> Giving a 50% subsidy to domestic consumers in the 0-400 units bracket was one of AAP's big pre-poll promises. Experts say this would cost the new government around Rs 1,400-1,600 crore a year.
> 
> AAP will have to make provisions in its budget for the huge power subsidy it plans to give consumers. The government
> is at present incurring a cost of Rs 260 crore for subsidizing tariffs by around 30% in the first two slabs since August 11 last year, as per the LG's directions.



It will cost 1600 cr at the extortionary rates that Reliance is charging.


----------



## Prajapati

IndoCarib said:


> AAP’s poll pledge to halve Delhi power bills may cost Rs 1,600 crore a year - The Economic Times
> 
> Giving a 50% subsidy to domestic consumers in the 0-400 units bracket was one of AAP's big pre-poll promises. Experts say this would cost the new government around Rs 1,400-1,600 crore a year.
> 
> AAP will have to make provisions in its budget for the huge power subsidy it plans to give consumers. The government
> is at present incurring a cost of Rs 260 crore for subsidizing tariffs by around 30% in the first two slabs since August 11 last year, as per the LG's directions.



This is going to be a fun ride


----------



## IndoCarib

Prajapati said:


> This is going to be a fun ride


 
Ride wont last long. There will be 90 degree vertical dip after all the fun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

IndoCarib said:


> Ride wont last long. There will be 90 degree vertical dip after all the fun




How much land needed for building 150 schools and 20 collages ?


----------



## IndoCarib

Jason bourne said:


> How much land needed for building 150 schools and 20 collages ?


 
who needs land to build schools and Colleges on paper ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

sancho said:


>


@sancho This thing you will not Find in Mainstream Media Eventually 

New Delhi, Feb 12: Prime Minister Narendra Modi has decided to auction his much-commented-upon bandhgala suit that he wore for a joint appearance with US President Barack Obama here, reports said on Thursday.

The suit with the prime minister’s full name ‘Narendra Damodardas Modi’ written in pinstripes received a fair bit of criticism in the media.

Reports said the suggestion to auction the suit came from a senior Union minister and are under active consideration. The proceeds from the auction will be gifted to an NGO in Varanasi.

This will not be the first time when prime minister Modi would donate his personal thing for a noble cause. When he was the chief minister of Gujarat, he had deposited over Rs 19 crore in the government treasury, raised through auction of over 18,000 gifts.

Modi wore the deep blue bandhgala suit at Hyderabad House when he stepped out for a ‘Chai Pe Charcha’ meet and a press conference with Obama.

This was not the first time a leader worn an ensemble with his own name all over it. Ousted Egyptian leader Hosni Mubarak is also said to have flaunted a similar suit back in 2011.

Since taking charge as prime minister, Modi has impressed the fashion community and the common man with his sartorial choices.

Whether it is with his well-fitted bandhgala suits, his half-sleeved kurta and brightly coloured Nehru jackets or his choice of an orange shawl — Modi’s style statements have always been eye-catching — so much so that during the Obamas’ visit for the country’s 66th Republic Day celebrations, he stole the thunder from the US First Lady as far as fashion was concerned.

PM Modi's special suit to be auctioned - NewsroomPost

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sancho

NKVD said:


> This thing you will not Find in Mainstream Media Eventually



Thanks, but the caricature really was funny and the idea to get such a suit a silly one, you can't deny that right? The auction surely is a good idea, but one could have donated the money that was spend on the suit for anything good right away too.


----------



## Echo_419

sancho said:


> Thanks, but the caricature really was funny and the idea to get such a suit a silly one, you can't deny that right? The auction surely is a good idea, but one could have donated the money that was spend on the suit for anything good right away too.



The cloth was gifted to him & the suit was probably made at a discounted price by his tailor(Jade Blue),please go easy on the man



IndoCarib said:


> AAP’s poll pledge to halve Delhi power bills may cost Rs 1,600 crore a year - The Economic Times
> 
> Giving a 50% subsidy to domestic consumers in the 0-400 units bracket was one of AAP's big pre-poll promises. Experts say this would cost the new government around Rs 1,400-1,600 crore a year.
> 
> AAP will have to make provisions in its budget for the huge power subsidy it plans to give consumers. The government
> is at present incurring a cost of Rs 260 crore for subsidizing tariffs by around 30% in the first two slabs since August 11 last year, as per the LG's directions.



Maa bhen Ek kardenge meri City ki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Won't be long till this lady is behind the bars


Living it up on riot victim's expense.....this lady needs to be taught a lesson!

_IO has stated that City Bank card details portray a shocking picture of how expenses of absolutely personal nature have been undertaken and sought to be explained away as miscellaneous expenses by Accused No-1, Teesta Setalvad. The data received from the City Bank show that substantial amounts are spent towards shopping, entertainment, foreign goods purchased, domestic requirements and other ancillary expenses of absolutely personal nature. Huge expenditure has been made such as purchase of branded shoes from Metro Shoes and Reebok Shoes, monthly hair styling expenses from Shivas Hair Designers – Bombay, Geetanjali Salon – Delhi, Body Shop. Purchase of clothes from Fabindia, Westside, Pantaloons, Shoppers Stop, United Color of Benetton in Rome, Khadi from Islamabad, Marks and Spencer, Online shopping from FlipKart, Amazon Marketing, and purchase of Google Storage in US Dollars, purchase of electronic goods from Croma – Mumbai, dining expenses at Hotel Taj and several prestigious restaurants such as Out of the Blue, Little Italy, Café Leopold, Rays Café & Pizzeria – Mumbai, Barbecue Nation, Music Systems from BOSE Corporation & Purchases of Music/Movies from Apple iTunes, Purchase of Jewellery from Amrapali Jewels, watches, suitcases, health equipments, gift articles from emporiums, Art Gallery from Islamabad including Plants from Flora Land and Green Grower – Mumbai etc.

The Affidavit says that Teesta has made payment from the account of CJP of hundreds of US Dollars/Pound Sterling/Canadian Dollar towards Scholastic Aptitude Test, college board entrance in US college, Oxford college and University of British Columbia for admission etc.

Teesta bought jewellery,wine from Riot victims fundsolice to court | DeshGujarat_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

sancho said:


> Thanks, but the caricature really was funny and the idea to get such a suit a silly one, you can't deny that right? The auction surely is a good idea, but one could have donated the money that was spend on the suit for anything good right away too.


This is what we call Damage control.... 
Firstly Modi suddenly get "appalled" when the news of his temple reached him whereas this temple has existed since 2006 and he never reacted about it and presently there are around 2-3 more temples of his yet he never came out against it....
And now this auction....



IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 192576


As if this Feku owns the country's resources.... If Feku doesn't give what Delhi wants ,prepare for more Delhi's aka BJP-mukt India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

The_Showstopper said:


> This is what we call Damage control....
> Firstly Modi suddenly get "appalled" when the news of his temple reached him whereas this temple has existed since 2006 and he never reacted about it and presently there are around 2-3 more temples of his yet he never came out against it....
> And now this auction....



That is Moronic, How do you know he was not appalled earlier ? Since the news of the temple did not make news his being appalled also did not make news. 

This auction will be a slap in the face of haters like you. I will enjoy that. 



> As if this Feku owns the country's resources.... If Feku doesn't give what Delhi wants ,prepare for more Delhi's aka BJP-mukt India...



Keep dreaming about BJP mukt India  ....... meanwhile BJP dream of Congresss Mukt bharat is made real by AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Prajapati said:


> That is Moronic, How do you know he was not appalled earlier ? Since the news of the temple did not make news his being appalled also did not make news.
> 
> This auction will be a slap in the face of haters like you. I will enjoy that.



Ok take a look at this.... Dated : *January 29, 2014, 09.01 am IST*

Now, a temple for Narendra Modi | Deccan Chronicle

So he took one whole year to show how "appalled" he is....

Now this auction drama... LOL Damage control mode, Why order it in the first case? And why didn't he immediately state that this suit will auctioned. As I said earlier, recent Tsunami has brought back his senses....



Prajapati said:


> Keep dreaming about BJP mukt India  ....... meanwhile BJP dream of Congresss Mukt bharat is made real by AAP


I would want BJP to continue dreaming of Con-mukt Bharat so that BJP-mukt Bharat can be a reality


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> As if this Feku owns the country's resources.... If Feku doesn't give what Delhi wants ,prepare for more Delhi's aka BJP-mukt India...



You win an election in a union territory and your seeing dreams of BJP mukt India ? This is the reason people laugh at AAP and their supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

The_Showstopper said:


> Ok take a look at this.... Dated : *January 29, 2014, 09.01 am IST*
> 
> Now, a temple for Narendra Modi | Deccan Chronicle



*Modi temple demolished by supporters after #NaMo appalled*
*

Now, Members of the 'Om Yuva Group' and the locals pulled down the newly built temple three days before it was to be inaugurated after Modi expressed his displeasure
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> You win an election in a union territory and your seeing dreams of BJP mukt India ? This is the reason people laugh at AAP and their supporters.


That is what your fellow Sanghis want.... Look Sanghis wanted Congress mukt India, look it is Congress mukt Delhi and it in turn resulted in BJP-mukt Delhi....



Nair saab said:


> *Modi temple demolished by supporters after #NaMo appalled
> 
> 
> Now, Members of the 'Om Yuva Group' and the locals pulled down the newly built temple three days before it was to be inaugurated after Modi expressed his displeasure
> *


A classic case of cover-up.....


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

kurup said:


>







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=349153208607394


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> That is what your fellow Sanghis want.... Look Sanghis wanted Congress mukt India, look it is Congress mukt Delhi and it in turn resulted in BJP-mukt Delhi....



Delhi is irrelevant with 3 Rajya Sabha seats and not even being a proper state for that matter.Delhi's BJP vote share has been consistent at 33% unlike congy. So again...dream on AAPtards.



Nair saab said:


> *Modi temple demolished by supporters after #NaMo appalled
> 
> 
> Now, Members of the 'Om Yuva Group' and the locals pulled down the newly built temple three days before it was to be inaugurated after Modi expressed his displeasure
> *



You are talking to someone with a mental processing power of an AAP supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> Delhi is irrelevant with 3 Rajya Sabha seats and not even being a proper state for that matter.Delhi's BJP vote share has been consistent at 33% unlike congy. So again...dream on AAPtards.


Classic example of









Star Wars said:


> You are talking to someone with a mental processing power of an AAP supporter.


Oh yeah I can see that, Typical Bhakts and their Bhakti...

Feku's temple existed for years now but as soon as the recent one came into picture, Feku becomes humble(AAP effect) and Bhakts go gaga over it....


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> Classic example of



Classic example of what you are desperately trying to achieve. BJP has won how many states till now after may16nth ? you think any one of us are too concerned over Delhi ? 




The_Showstopper said:


> Oh yeah I can see that, Typical Bhakts and their Bhakti...
> Feku's temple existed for years now but as soon as the recent one came into picture, Feku becomes humble(AAP effect) and Bhakts go gaga over it....



AAP effect ? the only AAP effect i have seen is Your MLA asking for Batla house encounter probe which isn't really positive by any stretch. Modi was always humble if you bothered to read his speeches after May16nth. But your butthurt over your loss in LS elections is very evident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> Classic example of what you are desperately trying to achieve. BJP has won how many states till now after may16nth ? you think any one of us are too concerned over Delhi ?


AAP did not contest those elections, so rest easy and take solace in it...




Star Wars said:


> AAP effect ? the only AAP effect i have seen is Your MLA asking for Batla house encounter probe which isn't really positive by any stretch. Modi was always humble if you bothered to read his speeches after May16nth. But your butthurt over your loss in LS elections is very evident


 The butt hurt is quite visible....


----------



## itachiii

ye lo bhai....


----------



## The_Showstopper

itachiii said:


> ye lo bhai....


----------



## TejasMk3

Guys listen to this closely  It's Shekar "Coupta", who is embarassed by Shazia Ilmi's reply so much that he wants to "chop her" 






Listen closely to the reply at 3:45 - 3:47

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

The_Showstopper said:


> View attachment 192798



Gandhi's times were different, though I would still say we have nothing to do with palestine....especially when palestine dsn't stand with India when kashmir is concerned...


----------



## The_Showstopper

itachiii said:


> Gandhi's times were different, though I would still say we have nothing to do with palestine....especially when palestine dsn't stand with India when kashmir is concerned...


Its all about humanity dude... Doesn't matter as to what times these issues belong to, I prefer standing for humanity. Business comes later for me...

We can at least stay neutral instead of siding with land grabbers....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

The_Showstopper said:


> View attachment 192798



So like Hindustan belongs to hindus? 








Some things what he said are not applicable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

TejasMk3 said:


> So like Hindustan belongs to hindus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some things what he said are not applicable


Don't worry... Nothing applies to you as far as Gandhi quotes are concerned, Godse quotes are something you prefer which is perfectly understandable to me....


----------



## TejasMk3

The_Showstopper said:


> Don't worry... Nothing applies to you as far as Gandhi quotes are concerned, Godse quotes are something you prefer which is perfectly understandable to me....


I'm sure you loved Gandhi's quote in my post..perfectly understandable to me too ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

TejasMk3 said:


> I'm sure you loved Gandhi's quote in my post..perfectly understandable to me too ....


Good to know that....


----------



## TejasMk3

The_Showstopper said:


> Good to know that....


----------



## drnash

The_Showstopper said:


> Good to know that....


Thanks for admitting that you are a muslim fanatic trying to masquerade as a 'secular' AAPtard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

drnash said:


> Thanks for admitting that you are a muslim fanatic trying to masquerade as a 'secular' AAPtard.


 
Bro, I dont think he is a fanatic. He is just an aaptard. Lets not brand all Muslims fanatic


----------



## Guynextdoor2

TejasMk3 said:


> Guys listen to this closely  It's Shekar "Coupta", who is embarassed by Shazia Ilmi's reply so much that he wants to "chop her"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen closely to the reply at 3:45 - 3:47



Loll!!! Shazia Ilmi. I don't even know why she is still in politics.


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> AAP did not contest those elections, so rest easy and take solace in it...



OH right, because you hoped to win those elections without any base  . Talk sense





The_Showstopper said:


> The butt hurt is quite visible....



IN congies and aaptards since LS 2014 election 



The_Showstopper said:


>



Are you retarded ? Centre does not have to ask permission from Kujliwala to conduct Republic day parade . Do you believe every meme on the internet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> OH right, because you hoped to win those elections without any base  . Talk sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN congies and aaptards since LS 2014 election
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded ? Centre does not have to ask permission from Kujliwala to conduct Republic day parade . Do you believe every meme on the internet ?



Of course it does. But that's just a formality and Kejriwal will give it happily everytime he is approached


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Of course it does. But that's just a formality and Kejriwal will give it happily everytime he is approached



Nop, not from Union territories . Only when Delhi is given full statehood which is not the case.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Nop, not from Union territories . Only when Delhi is given full statehood which is not the case.



Naaa, anyway doesn't matter. Kejriwal will provide full support to make sure that in every way we have grand republic day.


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Naaa, anyway doesn't matter. Kejriwal will provide full support to make sure that in every way we have grand republic day.



Lets hope so, my respect for him dipped after his last republic day stunt


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> OH right, because you hoped to win those elections without any base  . Talk sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN congies and aaptards since LS 2014 election
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you retarded ? Centre does not have to ask permission from Kujliwala to conduct Republic day parade . Do you believe every meme on the internet* ?


 
That meme was made by an aaptard, other aaptards will take as their bible or Qur'an. They think Republic day is like an election rally for which permission is required

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

The_Showstopper said:


> Its all about humanity dude... Doesn't matter as to what times these issues belong to, I prefer standing for humanity. Business comes later for me...
> 
> We can at least stay neutral instead of siding with land grabbers....



lol , lets not be hypocritical here brodr, if it was jst about humanity, AAP have been indifferent to the sufferings of kashmiri pandits , they nvr spoke abt thousands of innocent tamilians that killed by SL army. they never cared about the sufferings of minorities in pakistan.. but, then y is aap trying to be more arab than arabs themselves ??

Relationship with israel is not just abt business, though we didn't have any diplomatic relationships with israel untill 1985, they supplied us with imp images and missiles at the peak of the 1999 war..states like bihar have an agreement with israel to improve there agriculture output... aap wants to destroy all of this jst bcz they want to garner votes of one particular community ??

I do want India to be neutral as far as israel-palestine imbroglio is concerned.. but anti-national parties like aap have to keep themselves out of this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> OH right, because you hoped to win those elections without any base  . Talk sense


AAP did not fight those elections, so BJP winning it or not isn't really much of a concern to me though I would have personally wanted BJP to lose.... But at the end of the day naah I am not concerned



Star Wars said:


> IN congies and aaptards since LS 2014 election


But you right now must be having Butt hurt since 10th February 2015. Isn't it? 




Star Wars said:


> Are you retarded ? Centre does not have to ask permission from Kujliwala to conduct Republic day parade . Do you believe every meme on the internet ?


Well Centre may/may not need to ask but since Delhi Transport Commissioner and the Delhi Transport Department lay down the rules and regulations for vehicular traffic movement which is controlled by Delhi Government so in a sense yes Central Government do have to co-ordinate and get necessary permissions... This excerpt from a news article proves my point...

*“In Delhi’s specific case, there is a very peculiar situation where the Delhi Transport Commissioner and the Delhi Transport Department lay down the rules and regulations for vehicular traffic movement* but the enforcement authority of these rules is traffic police which comes under Ministry of Home Affairs.

“Taking advantage of this duality, the enforcement authority -- Traffic Police -- says it is Delhi administration’s job and Delhi administration says that the enforcement is police’s job. Between the two, criminals get away,” the member said.

In the paradoxical situation, the committee had summoned Police Commissioner, Delhi Transport Commissioner, Delhi Traffic Police chief, Secretary, Ministry of Road Transport and National Informatics Centre officials to discuss the issues.

*“One of the most important problems that we have come across is the inter-relationship between the central and the state governments. You find multiplicity of authority,” the member said.*

Source: 
Panel wants traffic police under Delhi Govt - The Hindu
Transport
Defence Ministry Takes Full Control of R-Day Parade Route

So in short, Centre doesn't have absolute control of Delhi and would need State's nod in certain matters...


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> AAP did not fight those elections, so BJP winning it or not isn't really much of a concern to me though I would have personally wanted BJP to lose.... But at the end of the day naah I am not concerned



Was concerned enough to reply .. lol




The_Showstopper said:


> But you right now must be having Butt hurt since 10th February 2015. Isn't it?



NOt really, am not the one living in Delhi. Its the people of Delhi which will be butthurt for next 5 years...





The_Showstopper said:


> Well Centre may/may not need to ask but since Delhi Transport Commissioner and the Delhi Transport Department lay down the rules and regulations for vehicular traffic movement which is controlled by Delhi Government so in a sense yes Central Government do have to co-ordinate and get necessary permissions... This excerpt from a news article proves my point...
> *“In Delhi’s specific case, there is a very peculiar situation where the Delhi Transport Commissioner and the Delhi Transport Department lay down the rules and regulations for vehicular traffic movement* but the enforcement authority of these rules is traffic police which comes under Ministry of Home Affairs.
> “Taking advantage of this duality, the enforcement authority -- Traffic Police -- says it is Delhi administration’s job and Delhi administration says that the enforcement is police’s job. Between the two, criminals get away,” the member said.
> In the paradoxical situation, the committee had summoned Police Commissioner, Delhi Transport Commissioner, Delhi Traffic Police chief, Secretary, Ministry of Road Transport and National Informatics Centre officials to discuss the issues.
> *“One of the most important problems that we have come across is the inter-relationship between the central and the state governments. You find multiplicity of authority,” the member said.*
> Source:
> Panel wants traffic police under Delhi Govt - The Hindu
> Transport
> Defence Ministry Takes Full Control of R-Day Parade Route
> So in short, Centre doesn't have absolute control of Delhi and would need State's nod in certain matters...



Delhi is not a state, it is a Union territory and Delhi govt. commands very little power in reality in Delhi. Republic day parade is entirely under the center. The state govt. cannot do anything about it.


----------



## The_Showstopper

itachiii said:


> lol , lets not be hypocritical here brodr, if it was jst about humanity, AAP have been indifferent to the sufferings of kashmiri pandits , they nvr spoke abt thousands of innocent tamilians that killed by SL army. they never cared about the sufferings of minorities in pakistan.. but, then y is aap trying to be more arab than arabs themselves ??


Do you have any proof which shows that AAP is indifferent to the sufferings of Kashmiri Pandits, innocents tamilians, minorities of other countries? AAP came out with a statement against Israel as per the context. Check the publishing date of the article/statement, it will coincide with the dates of attacks on Gaza... AAP did clearly state "*We oppose oppression wherever and in what ever form it happens*"

Source: Aam Aadmi Party Rallies for Palestinian Rights -The New Indian Express

Now compare this with your so-called protector who doesn't even stand for the people they claim to support

Source: Temple bill: Kashmiri Pandits upset over BJP's opposition | Business Standard News

Hypocrisy!!! Well Yes I can see who's the hypocrite over here....



itachiii said:


> Relationship with israel is not just abt business, though we didn't have any diplomatic relationships with israel untill 1985, they supplied us with imp images and missiles at the peak of the 1999 war..states like bihar have an agreement with israel to improve there agriculture output... aap wants to destroy all of this jst bcz they want to garner votes of one particular community ??I do want India to be neutral as far as israel-palestine imbroglio is concerned.. but anti-national parties like aap have to keep themselves out of this ...


No country does things without their self interest, So you getting touchy over their so-called help is going unheeded. Is Israel giving you all the technology and weapons for free? It does business, tomorrow if Pakistan normalizes its relation with Israel and starts doing business with it, You might not be able to see the same "friendly" Israel... What AAP is doing is nothing but following Mahatma Gandhi's principle stand on Palestine issue...? You have a problem with that, go ahead speak out, we live in a democracy but branding anyone or everyone "anti-national" just because they don't buy your arguments is utterly wrong on your part...



itachiii said:


>



This can easily be replaced by Bhakts and their feigned logic... Do you want me to post something similar with Bhakts and their logic...



Star Wars said:


> Was concerned enough to reply .. lol


Because you were going bonkers over your so-called wins, so I was just enlightening you...




Star Wars said:


> NOt really, am not the one living in Delhi. Its the people of Delhi which will be butthurt for next 5 years...


But that Butt hurt is visible right now in your posts
Anyways let's wait n watch to see who's gonna have the last laugh....




Star Wars said:


> Delhi is not a state, it is a Union territory and Delhi govt. commands very little power in reality in Delhi. Republic day parade is entirely under the center. The state govt. cannot do anything about it.


Yes Delhi Government commands very little power but as pointed out earlier with sources, centre still needs certain permissions from Delhi Government to carry out some of the activities...


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> Because you were going bonkers over your so-called wins, so I was just enlightening you...



Says the person who was dreaming of BJP mukt bharat 



The_Showstopper said:


> But that Butt hurt is visible right now in your posts
> Anyways let's wait n watch to see who's gonna have the last laugh....



Been ever visible from your likes after the massive debacle on LS2014 and series of elections after that  Its cute to see you rejoice over a union territory with very little power. 



The_Showstopper said:


> Yes Delhi Government commands very little power but as pointed out earlier with sources, centre still needs certain permissions from Delhi Government to carry out some of the activities...



Your sources really proved nothing. Centre does not need any help from Delhi govt. for republic day parade. Its a National event not a state event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> Says the person who was dreaming of BJP mukt bharat


Yes that is why I am asking you to wait and watch...



Star Wars said:


> Been ever visible from your likes after the massive debacle on LS2014 and series of elections after that  Its cute to see you rejoice over a union territory with very little power.


What an irony!!! Shah Baba went all out just to win a Union territory... Classic case of Sour grapes...




Star Wars said:


> Your sources really proved nothing. Centre does not need any help from Delhi govt. for republic day parade. Its a National event not a state event.


You have nothing apart from rhetoric... I posted you sources which clearly stated that Centre does need to coordinate with State Govt when conducting some of its activities, yet as expected you come back with a vague statements...


----------



## itachiii

The_Showstopper said:


> Do you have any proof which shows that AAP is indifferent to the sufferings of Kashmiri Pandits, innocents tamilians, minorities of other countries? AAP came out with a statement against Israel as per the context. Check the publishing date of the article/statement, it will coincide with the dates of attacks on Gaza... AAP did clearly state "*We oppose oppression wherever and in what ever form it happens*"
> 
> Source: Aam Aadmi Party Rallies for Palestinian Rights -The New Indian Express
> 
> Now compare this with your so-called protector who doesn't even stand for the people they claim to support
> 
> Source: Temple bill: Kashmiri Pandits upset over BJP's opposition | Business Standard News
> 
> Hypocrisy!!! Well Yes I can see who's the hypocrite over here....



lol do they have even a stand towards the plight of pandits or tamilians ?? I never saw them expressing solidarity towards kashmiri pundits on the 25th anniversary of kashmiri exodous day ?? did they ever spoke anything about the plight of tamilians ?? but , they are ready to demand for cancellation of business deal with israel for a conflict with palestiene. does this conflict really affect our securuity to cancel our relationship ? If humanity is the only stand on which they demand this, then shouldn't we stop our business with U.S for killing millions of innocent Iraqis , saudis for sponsoring terrorism worldwide , iran for helping assad and killing innocent syrians , china for forcefully occupying tibet , xinjiang and forcefully changing the demography of these lands by forcing han chinese in to these lands ??
does aap has the same stand for all these countries or do they want to sweep away this ques under the blanket by saying that we stand for every opressed , but we raise our voice only for gaza ??

as far as BJP is concerned the temple bill isn't as imp when compared to rehabillitating the pundits is concerned. Bjp took sme impressive steps in making this vague dream come true...



The_Showstopper said:


> No country does things without their self interest, So you getting touchy over their so-called help is going unheeded. Is Israel giving you all the technology and weapons for free? It does business, tomorrow if Pakistan normalizes its relation with Israel and starts doing business with it, You might not be able to see the same "friendly" Israel... What AAP is doing is nothing but following Mahatma Gandhi's principle stand on Palestine issue...? You have a problem with that, go ahead speak out, we live in a democracy but branding anyone or everyone "anti-national" just because they don't buy your arguments is utterly wrong on your part...



out of 194 countries in the world it was only israel that went an extra step in order to help India , at a tym when it is helpless... did they have any self-interests surely they must have had self interests .. but those interests were mutually beneficial we gained much from the diplomatic relationships with israel. moreover , isn't India having the same stand on palestiene as gandhi said ?? we voted against israel at U.N wat else can we do ?? when arabs are O.K with israel and have there businesses with them , y does aap wants India to be more arab than arabs themselves ??

I completely agree with indias stand for a free palestinian state , but does India have to prove this commitment by risking our relationship with israel ?? surely not !! what really appals me is when Indians and our political parties whine abt the sufferings of foreignrs while turning a blind eye towards d suffering of fellow indians.. what these so called self professed liberals forget is that no arab gives two hoots abt the suffering of indians on the hands of pakistan... 



The_Showstopper said:


> This can easily be replaced by Bhakts and their feigned logic... Do you want me to post something similar with Bhakts and their logic...



surely u can post many posts on bhakts , but i am not a blind bhakt to be irked by those posts.. I am rationale enough to ques bjp on there shortcomings...

I called aap anti national nt bcz there thoughts dsnt sinc with mine , I was among the initial few who supported aap frantically. but it is there ideology that aghasts me.. prashant bhushan comments on afspa and liberating kashmir , dubbing everyone to be corrupt who dont fall in to there line, running away frm govt jst when kejriwal gt to know tat making election promises isn't as similar as delivering them. building of 20 new colleges and 500 new schools in delhi ?? lets see hw far they deliver. there anti corporate stand ? how do they intend to provide jobs for youth by taking a communist stand ? and the recent aap mla promoting propoganda on batla house encounter . btw did they ever gave condolences to the cop who was killed in this operation ?? last tym i checked aap is jst using this encounter to build on there political mileage. last thing kejriwal meeting and asking support of a imam who asked for the head of tasleema nasreen and said he would pay 5lk to those who kill her ?? seriously ?? wat do u call people with these ideologies ?/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can someone outline what the AAP's development commitment is in Delhi? Delhi is by far the most modern and developed city in India in terms of infrastructure, I want to know what the AAP will do to improve the city or if they are committed to simply f*cking it all up.


----------



## The_Showstopper

itachiii said:


> lol do they have even a stand towards the plight of pandits or tamilians ?? I never saw them expressing solidarity towards kashmiri pundits on the 25th anniversary of kashmiri exodous day ?? did they ever spoke anything about the plight of tamilians ?? but , they are ready to demand for cancellation of business deal with israel for a conflict with palestiene. does this conflict really affect our securuity to cancel our relationship ? If humanity is the only stand on which they demand this, then shouldn't we stop our business with U.S for killing millions of innocent Iraqis , saudis for sponsoring terrorism worldwide , iran for helping assad and killing innocent syrians , china for forcefully occupying tibet , xinjiang and forcefully changing the demography of these lands by forcing han chinese in to these lands ??
> does aap has the same stand for all these countries or do they want to sweep away this ques under the blanket by saying that we stand for every opressed , but we raise our voice only for gaza ??



How many times has BJP and its affiliates not called for war with Pakistan and wiping it off the map, so did BJP when in power do any such kind of thing? No they didn't. The reason being that they understood the realities of Geo-politics. What makes you think AAP will not do the same when in power, even Congress who "owns" the Gandhi legacy more or less ignored Gandhiji's saying and started to have relations with Israel. And speaking about the plight of Kashmiri Pandits, Just tell me what has attracted more eyeballs in the mainstream media? Kashmiri Pandits, Tamilians or Palestinians? Obviously it is the Gaza which gets more attention all around the world. So AAP reacting to it is normal and even this AFAIK was not raised by Delhi unit but came from the Tamil unit of AAP. Since AAP is still a new party, you have to wait and watch to look into what they opine over the issues you mentioned.




itachiii said:


> as far as BJP is concerned the temple bill isn't as imp when compared to rehabillitating the pundits is concerned. Bjp took sme impressive steps in making this vague dream come true...


So what steps have been taken? BJP was in power for almost 6 years(Including Vajpayee's term)... Why has their been no rehabilitation yet? What are they waiting for? BJP only remembers Kashmiri Pandits during election rallies else they sit quiet over it...



itachiii said:


> out of 194 countries in the world it was only israel that went an extra step in order to help India , at a tym when it is helpless... did they have any self-interests surely they must have had self interests .. but those interests were mutually beneficial we gained much from the diplomatic relationships with israel. moreover , isn't India having the same stand on palestiene as gandhi said ?? we voted against israel at U.N wat else can we do ?? when arabs are O.K with israel and have there businesses with them , y does aap wants India to be more arab than arabs themselves ??


Fair enough but let me remind you that most of the Arab countries still don't recognize Israel...



itachiii said:


> I completely agree with indias stand for a free palestinian state , but does India have to prove this commitment by risking our relationship with israel ?? surely not !! what really appals me is when Indians and our political parties whine abt the sufferings of foreignrs while turning a blind eye towards d suffering of fellow indians.. what these so called self professed liberals forget is that no arab gives two hoots abt the suffering of indians on the hands of pakistan...


What has India done for Palestine other than just giving verbal support? So what do you expect in return? Yet many from our country are employed in these Arab countries which is mutually beneficial to each other. It helps our country through remittances and inturn also reduce the unemployment. So can you dump them for Israel? And I can also ask the same question to you... Why does Sangh Parivar worry about foreign nationals(Pakistani and Bangladeshi Hindus) when we already have enough people in our country who need help?



itachiii said:


> I called aap anti national nt bcz there thoughts dsnt sinc with mine , I was among the initial few who supported aap frantically. but it is there ideology that aghasts me.. prashant bhushan comments on afspa and liberating kashmir ,


You can't term a person anti-national just because your thoughts don't match with his. What Bhushan has said is his personal opinion and AAP has clarified that. And where did he speak of liberating Kashmir? He said people should have the free will to chose for themselves. Is that wrong? Let me tell you more ex-soldiers got tickets from AAP than any other party and that speaks a lot about how high these soldiers think of AAP...

Source: Ex Soldiers who are fighting in Lok Sabha Elections,2014. | Defence Lover



itachiii said:


> dubbing everyone to be corrupt who dont fall in to there line,


AAP named Gadkari, Vadra, BJP state president etc as corrupt... So my question is, Aren't they corrupt? They got away because of lack of evidence(What we call prosecutable evidence). Do you want me to go in detail with each and every person? Why was Bedi brought in when the allegations made by AAP were bogus? Does this not imply that they did have some shady things under their belt?



itachiii said:


> running away frm govt jst when kejriwal gt to know tat making election promises isn't as similar as delivering them. building of 20 new colleges and 500 new schools in delhi ?? lets see hw far they deliver. there anti corporate stand ? how do they intend to provide jobs for youth by taking a communist stand ? and the recent aap mla promoting propoganda on batla house encounter . btw did they ever gave condolences to the cop who was killed in this operation ?? last tym i checked aap is jst using this encounter to build on there political mileage. last thing kejriwal meeting and asking support of a imam who asked for the head of tasleema nasreen and said he would pay 5lk to those who kill her ?? seriously ?? wat do u call people with these ideologies ?/


Kejriwal did accept that he made a mistake. And as far as his election promises are concerned, let's wait and watch... Didn't AAP after realizing where they have ventured into the wrong area decided to shed off this secular-communal thing and you can see the result in the recent "fatwa" fiasco. Isn't that good? Can you say the same about BJP leaders? In fact top leaders met terror accused such as Sadhvis and Purohits... So what do you have to say about it?





Source:
Uma Bharti wants to meet Malegaon blast accused Sadhvi Pragya
Pragya feels 'betrayed' by Rajnath, pins hope on Modi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

The_Showstopper said:


> How many times has BJP and its affiliates not called for war with Pakistan and wiping it off the map, so did BJP when in power do any such kind of thing? No they didn't. The reason being that they understood the realities of Geo-politics. What makes you think AAP will not do the same when in power, even Congress who "owns" the Gandhi legacy more or less ignored Gandhiji's saying and started to have relations with Israel. And speaking about the plight of Kashmiri Pandits, Just tell me what has attracted more eyeballs in the mainstream media? Kashmiri Pandits, Tamilians or Palestinians? Obviously it is the Gaza which gets more attention all around the world. So AAP reacting to it is normal and even this AFAIK was not raised by Delhi unit but came from the Tamil unit of AAP. Since AAP is still a new party, you have to wait and watch to look into what they opine over the issues you mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> So what steps have been taken? BJP was in power for almost 6 years(Including Vajpayee's term)... Why has their been no rehabilitation yet? What are they waiting for? BJP only remembers Kashmiri Pandits during election rallies else they sit quiet over it...
> 
> 
> Fair enough but let me remind you that most of the Arab countries still don't recognize Israel...
> 
> 
> What has India done for Palestine other than just giving verbal support? So what do you expect in return? Yet many from our country are employed in these Arab countries which is mutually beneficial to each other. It helps our country through remittances and inturn also reduce the unemployment. So can you dump them for Israel? And I can also ask the same question to you... Why does Sangh Parivar worry about foreign nationals(Pakistani and Bangladeshi Hindus) when we already have enough people in our country who need help?
> 
> 
> You can't term a person anti-national just because your thoughts don't match with his. What Bhushan has said is his personal opinion and AAP has clarified that. And where did he speak of liberating Kashmir? He said people should have the free will to chose for themselves. Is that wrong? Let me tell you more ex-soldiers got tickets from AAP than any other party and that speaks a lot about how high these soldiers think of AAP...
> 
> Source: Ex Soldiers who are fighting in Lok Sabha Elections,2014. | Defence Lover
> 
> 
> AAP named Gadkari, Vadra, BJP state president etc as corrupt... So my question is, Aren't they corrupt? They got away because of lack of evidence(What we call prosecutable evidence). Do you want me to go in detail with each and every person? Why was Bedi brought in when the allegations made by AAP were bogus? Does this not imply that they did have some shady things under their belt?
> 
> 
> Kejriwal did accept that he made a mistake. And as far as his election promises are concerned, let's wait and watch... Didn't AAP after realizing where they have ventured into the wrong area decided to shed off this secular-communal thing and you can see the result in the recent "fatwa" fiasco. Isn't that good? Can you say the same about BJP leaders? In fact top leaders met terror accused such as Sadhvis and Purohits... So what do you have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> Uma Bharti wants to meet Malegaon blast accused Sadhvi Pragya
> Pragya feels 'betrayed' by Rajnath, pins hope on Modi - The Times of India



They are just accuse in that case ,visiting them is not a big crime ....Many Kerala Leaders including Chief minister visited Bangalore blast accused Madani ....And CpI(M) ,Congress ,IUML leaders shared stage with him on his daughters marriage ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> Yes that is why I am asking you to wait and watch...



Yeah, ill be doing that, like forever 



The_Showstopper said:


> What an irony!!! Shah Baba went all out just to win a Union territory... Classic case of Sour grapes...



Stepping in 15 days before the elections isn't "go all". You should really stop having nightmares about him.



The_Showstopper said:


> You have nothing apart from rhetoric... I posted you sources which clearly stated that Centre does need to coordinate with State Govt when conducting some of its activities, yet as expected you come back with a vague statements...



They do not need to ask their permission. Which is the point, The Centre can conduct the republic day Parade All Kejri can do is sulk and sit on a Dharna but its not going to change.


----------



## itachiii

The_Showstopper said:


> How many times has BJP and its affiliates not called for war with Pakistan and wiping it off the map, so did BJP when in power do any such kind of thing? No they didn't. The reason being that they understood the realities of Geo-politics. What makes you think AAP will not do the same when in power, even Congress who "owns" the Gandhi legacy more or less ignored Gandhiji's saying and started to have relations with Israel. And speaking about the plight of Kashmiri Pandits, Just tell me what has attracted more eyeballs in the mainstream media? Kashmiri Pandits, Tamilians or Palestinians? Obviously it is the Gaza which gets more attention all around the world. So AAP reacting to it is normal and even this AFAIK was not raised by Delhi unit but came from the Tamil unit of AAP. Since AAP is still a new party, you have to wait and watch to look into what they opine over the issues you mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> So what steps have been taken? BJP was in power for almost 6 years(Including Vajpayee's term)... Why has their been no rehabilitation yet? What are they waiting for? BJP only remembers Kashmiri Pandits during election rallies else they sit quiet over it...
> 
> 
> Fair enough but let me remind you that most of the Arab countries still don't recognize Israel...
> 
> 
> What has India done for Palestine other than just giving verbal support? So what do you expect in return? Yet many from our country are employed in these Arab countries which is mutually beneficial to each other. It helps our country through remittances and inturn also reduce the unemployment. So can you dump them for Israel? And I can also ask the same question to you... Why does Sangh Parivar worry about foreign nationals(Pakistani and Bangladeshi Hindus) when we already have enough people in our country who need help?
> 
> 
> You can't term a person anti-national just because your thoughts don't match with his. What Bhushan has said is his personal opinion and AAP has clarified that. And where did he speak of liberating Kashmir? He said people should have the free will to chose for themselves. Is that wrong? Let me tell you more ex-soldiers got tickets from AAP than any other party and that speaks a lot about how high these soldiers think of AAP...
> 
> Source: Ex Soldiers who are fighting in Lok Sabha Elections,2014. | Defence Lover
> 
> 
> AAP named Gadkari, Vadra, BJP state president etc as corrupt... So my question is, Aren't they corrupt? They got away because of lack of evidence(What we call prosecutable evidence). Do you want me to go in detail with each and every person? Why was Bedi brought in when the allegations made by AAP were bogus? Does this not imply that they did have some shady things under their belt?
> 
> 
> Kejriwal did accept that he made a mistake. And as far as his election promises are concerned, let's wait and watch... Didn't AAP after realizing where they have ventured into the wrong area decided to shed off this secular-communal thing and you can see the result in the recent "fatwa" fiasco. Isn't that good? Can you say the same about BJP leaders? In fact top leaders met terror accused such as Sadhvis and Purohits... So what do you have to say about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> Uma Bharti wants to meet Malegaon blast accused Sadhvi Pragya
> Pragya feels 'betrayed' by Rajnath, pins hope on Modi - The Times of India



chill kar bhai , there are gng to be more fierce debates in the days ahead.. 

last i checked , sadhvi pragya was kept in jail for the last 5-6 years and not even a single charge was filed against her and no proof is being submitted about her involvement in malegaon blast all cong-ncp tried to do is torture her through maharastra apa... IF she wasn't a hindu sadhvi human rights organisations and our media would have made a huge hue and cry over this incident.. justice have to be served to sadhvi pragya , if she was involved in the blast she need to be punished by the law or else she has to be left free.


----------



## Jason bourne

Abingdonboy said:


> Can someone outline what the AAP's development commitment is in Delhi? Delhi is by far the most modern and developed city in India in terms of infrastructure, I want to know what the AAP will do to improve the city or if they are committed to simply f*cking it all up.




They want to make delhi corruption free.

Wifi for free across delhi . 

Half price in electricity .

Water free across delhi 

500 new school 

20 new collage 

Parking spaces 

House in place of juggi free.. 

Etc. 

And yes they want delhi to become full state ...


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> 500 new school
> .



A school every 3-4 days


----------



## TejasMk3

Abingdonboy said:


> Can someone outline what the AAP's development commitment is in Delhi? Delhi is by far the most modern and developed city in India in terms of infrastructure, I want to know what the AAP will do to improve the city or if they are committed to simply f*cking it all up.


This article explains things well.
AAP manifesto: A flight of fancy out of sync with economic realities - Firstpost

If elected, AAP tells us, it will demand full statehood for Delhi, seek control of the Delhi Police (now under the home ministry), and run the city-state with the help of nearly 3,000-3,500 mohalla sabhas (each comprising around 500-1,000 households). It will build Delhi’s own power plant, create 500 new schools and 20 new colleges, quadruple the number of secondary and tertiary public hospital beds, recruit 4,000 doctors and 15,000 paramedics, build two lakh public toilets, invest in public transport, and generally abolish contract labour everywhere.

In other words, Arvind Kejriwal plans to build a socialist paradise in Delhi at huge cost. And yes, he will do what he did the last time in his 49-day government: give every household 700 litres of free water and cut electricity tariffs by 50 percent. And, of course, he will legislate the draconian Jan Lokpal bill so that the corrupt are reined in.

In a 42-page manifesto, the question of how all this extravaganza is going to be funded gets almost no mention. The only indication that AAP will somehow try and marry finite resources with infinite promises comes towards the end, where it solves the equation with two glib statements.

First, the manifesto claims (unconvincingly) that “the common theme across all policy interventions is the following motto: big change without big spending.” It is good to know that power plants, hospitals and schools can be built without much moolah.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jason bourne said:


> They want to make delhi corruption free.
> 
> Wifi for free across delhi .
> 
> Half price in electricity .
> 
> Water free across delhi
> 
> 500 new school
> 
> 20 new collage
> 
> Parking spaces
> 
> House in place of juggi free..
> 
> Etc.
> 
> And yes they want delhi to become full state ...


Other than the schools and colleges promises everything else is incredibly underwhelming. Look at the development plans Mumbai has, they'll be setting up colossal infrastructure in the next 4-5 years, new highways, bridges, airports, skyscrapers, more train lines, more metro lines etc etc 

Has the AAP mentioned anything about the RRTS? This will be a game changer in transport in the NCR and for sure under the BJP this would have been implemented (the Congress even took the first steps). Half price electricity is absurd and not economically viable and free wifi is a gimmick, real tangible development is the need of the hour across India not this populism. 

@Guynextdoor2 any inputs? Do you not think the capital of India needs a healthy dose of infrastructure development, anti-corrutpion can't be all the AAP are aiming to do, India and Delhi cannot afford 5 years of stalled progress.



TejasMk3 said:


> This article explains things well.
> AAP manifesto: A flight of fancy out of sync with economic realities - Firstpost
> 
> If elected, AAP tells us, it will demand full statehood for Delhi, seek control of the Delhi Police (now under the home ministry), and run the city-state with the help of nearly 3,000-3,500 mohalla sabhas (each comprising around 500-1,000 households). It will build Delhi’s own power plant, create 500 new schools and 20 new colleges, quadruple the number of secondary and tertiary public hospital beds, recruit 4,000 doctors and 15,000 paramedics, build two lakh public toilets, invest in public transport, and generally abolish contract labour everywhere.
> 
> In other words, Arvind Kejriwal plans to build a socialist paradise in Delhi at huge cost. And yes, he will do what he did the last time in his 49-day government: give every household 700 litres of free water and cut electricity tariffs by 50 percent. And, of course, he will legislate the draconian Jan Lokpal bill so that the corrupt are reined in.
> 
> In a 42-page manifesto, the question of how all this extravaganza is going to be funded gets almost no mention. The only indication that AAP will somehow try and marry finite resources with infinite promises comes towards the end, where it solves the equation with two glib statements.
> 
> First, the manifesto claims (unconvincingly) that “the common theme across all policy interventions is the following motto: big change without big spending.” It is good to know that power plants, hospitals and schools can be built without much moolah.


Great, not only do they appear to have very modest developmental goals but even these modest goals seem unviable for anarchists like them. 


Who actually votes for a party like this??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Abingdonboy said:


> Who actually votes for a party like this??



54.3% of Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Marxist said:


> They are just accuse in that case ,visiting them is not a big crime ....Many Kerala Leaders including Chief minister visited Bangalore blast accused Madani ....And CpI(M) ,Congress ,IUML leaders shared stage with him on his daughters marriage ....


Oh yeah no big crime, but then the same people would not have any qualms taking pot shots at "sickulars" for doing the same... Hypocrisy as I can see



Star Wars said:


> Yeah, ill be doing that, like forever


Well then rest easy...



Star Wars said:


> Stepping in 15 days before the elections isn't "go all". You should really stop having nightmares about him.


You can give all sort of excuses.... But facts won't change...



Star Wars said:


> They do not need to ask their permission. Which is the point, The Centre can conduct the republic day Parade All Kejri can do is sulk and sit on a Dharna but its not going to change.


Oh yeah carry on, nothing concrete to rebut except the usual rhetoric....


----------



## Prometheus

Abingdonboy said:


> Can someone outline what the AAP's development commitment is in Delhi? Delhi is by far the most modern and developed city in India in terms of infrastructure, I want to know what the AAP will do to improve the city or if they are committed to simply f*cking it all up.



1) over 15 lac wireless CCTV cameras all over delhi .

lets come to math now..................i have CCTV on my property ..........it cost me only 2,000 rs per unit...............i dont think one time investment for security of our capital will be a issue for anyone............will it be??

2) lighting on all public places to make travel by night safe..........................

now how much is a light bulb cost ???............i guess most of the part of Delhi are already heaving enough street lighting.

3) New local buses for travel and positioning of home guards on buses that operate after dark.......

4) 20 new collages...........now Bhakts want delhi not have any new colleges....just because it cost money?
5) regulation of admission in nursury class.......................admission in nursury in delhi cost parents monsy in lakhs.........Bhakts ignores this point 

5) new schools.............just like Modi ji wants 250 new smart cities .....with just budget of 300 cr.................anything is possible

6) about water.........free water to poor ......and access to water to people who dont have ( strange ....even in our capital people dont get water) ........crack down on water mafia ...........Delhi is the closet , a city can get to a developed nations city ...............the backward states of Australia like tasmania provides free unlimited water to all ( both hot and cold water at govt. expenses) .......now how much will water subsidy cost ??? 50 cr as per last budget presented by AK in assembly /...................
Also regulation of Yummuna water is in manifesto.

read ur self mate..............AAP manifesto gives details how they gonna do it..

http://www.aamaadmiparty.org/AAP-Manifesto-2015.pdf


and why the hell Bhakts crying over free wifi????? cant capital of India give free wifi ........when a country like south korea gives free wifi to whole damm nation????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Abingdonboy said:


> Other than the schools and colleges promises everything else is incredibly underwhelming. Look at the development plans Mumbai has, they'll be setting up colossal infrastructure in the next 4-5 years, new highways, bridges, airports, skyscrapers, more train lines, more metro lines etc etc
> 
> Has the AAP mentioned anything about the RRTS? This will be a game changer in transport in the NCR and for sure under the BJP this would have been implemented (the Congress even took the first steps). Half price electricity is absurd and not economically viable and free wifi is a gimmick, real tangible development is the need of the hour across India not this populism.
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 any inputs? Do you not think the capital of India needs a healthy dose of infrastructure development, anti-corrutpion can't be all the AAP are aiming to do, India and Delhi cannot afford 5 years of stalled progress.
> 
> 
> Great, not only do they appear to have very modest developmental goals but even these modest goals seem unviable for anarchists like them.
> 
> 
> Who actually votes for a party like this??



Well most poor people & even some middle-class guys voted for the freebies(free bijli, free paani).. Many college going youth voted for free wi-fi(even a few in my college in greater noida did so).
Banias voted for a Bania to become the CM. Poorvanchalis(Bihar & Eastern UP) voted for him as AAP had more purvanchali candidates compared to BJP.
Muslims+Christians voted for 'secularism' i.e. to keep BJP out of power.

Also this time the entire Congress +JDU+Commies+TMC+SP votes shifted to AAP.

And yes there are the original AAP supporters who believe that Kejriwal will finish Corruption in Delhi, they are also left-liberal & support 'swaraj'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Other than the schools and colleges promises everything else is incredibly underwhelming. Look at the development plans Mumbai has, they'll be setting up colossal infrastructure in the next 4-5 years, new highways, bridges, airports, skyscrapers, more train lines, more metro lines etc etc
> 
> Has the AAP mentioned anything about the RRTS? This will be a game changer in transport in the NCR and for sure under the BJP this would have been implemented (the Congress even took the first steps). Half price electricity is absurd and not economically viable and free wifi is a gimmick, real tangible development is the need of the hour across India not this populism.
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 any inputs? Do you not think the capital of India needs a healthy dose of infrastructure development, anti-corrutpion can't be all the AAP are aiming to do, India and Delhi cannot afford 5 years of stalled progress.
> 
> 
> Great, not only do they appear to have very modest developmental goals but even these modest goals seem unviable for anarchists like them.
> 
> 
> Who actually votes for a party like this??



Free looters,Commies & other ignorant vote for these kinds of parties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

itachiii said:


> chill kar bhai , there are gng to be more fierce debates in the days ahead..


Let it come, I am all braced up....



itachiii said:


> last i checked , sadhvi pragya was kept in jail for the last 5-6 years and not even a single charge was filed against her and no proof is being submitted about her involvement in malegaon blast all cong-ncp tried to do is torture her through maharastra apa... IF she wasn't a hindu sadhvi human rights organisations and our media would have made a huge hue and cry over this incident.. justice have to be served to sadhvi pragya , if she was involved in the blast she need to be punished by the law or else she has to be left free.



You should probably go through the following links mate.... 

Sadhvi Pragya charged in RSS pracharak Sunil Joshi murder case | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
HC denies bail to Sadhvi Pragya in Malegaon blast case - The Hindu


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> Free looters,Commies & other ignorant vote for these kinds of parties


You are a Delhiite aren't you?? Could u tell me where you live? We could try & meet up in Delhi with some other members in the future..


----------



## Prometheus

Darmashkian said:


> Well most poor people voted for the freebies(free bijli, free paani).. Many college going youth voted for free wi-fi(even a few in my college in greater noida did so).
> Banias voted for a Bania to become the CM. Poorvanchalis(Bihar & Eastern UP) voted for him as AAP had more purvanchali candidates compared to BJP.
> Muslims+Christians voted for 'secularism' i.e. to keep BJP out of power.
> 
> Also this time the entire Congress +JDU+Commies+TMC+SP votes shifted to AAP.
> 
> And yes there are the original AAP supporters who believe that Kejriwal will finish Corruption in Delhi, they are also left-liberal & support 'swaraj'.




and Sikhs voted against BJP.................because BJP loves Gurmit ram rahim idiot



Echo_419 said:


> Free looters,Commies & other ignorant vote for these kinds of parties



hey dont say anything bad about BJP and their 15 lac in bank thing.......................u should have known its a "JUMLA"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## possumlot

Prometheus said:


> hey dont say anything bad about BJP and their 15 lac in bank thing.......................u should have known its a "JUMLA"



Modi said there is enough Black Money to put 15 lac in each account. Not that he would put 15 lac in each account 

Not that anyone expects and AAPtard to understand the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566599392614830080


----------



## itachiii

AAP has 1825 days to keep their promises of 
- 500 new schools
- 20 new colleges
- 1500000 CCTV cameras
- 200000 public toilets
So at an average,
- a school to be started in every 3.65 days
- a college to be started in every 91.25 days
- a CCTV to be installed in every 2 mins 
- a public toilet to be build in every 13 mins

All this will be funded by 50% cut in electricity tariff, VAT reduction, free water and WiFi....
All the best

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## possumlot

The_Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566599392614830080



Is this the same guy who supported Mamata banerjee and TMC ? 



itachiii said:


> AAP has 1825 days to keep their promises of
> - 500 new schools
> - 20 new colleges
> - 1500000 CCTV cameras
> - 200000 public toilets
> So at an average,
> - a school to be started in every 3.65 days
> - a college to be started in every 91.25 days
> - a CCTV to be installed in every 2 mins
> - a public toilet to be build in every 13 mins
> 
> All this will be funded by 50% cut in electricity tariff, VAT reduction, free water and WiFi....
> All the best



 ........ its all Modi's mistake because he apparently said he will put 15 lac in everybody account. They are waiting for that money to be gifted to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

possumlot said:


> ........ its all Modi's mistake because he apparently said he will put 15 lac in everybody account. They are waiting for that money to be gifted to them



he said there is enough black money in swiss banks that every indian account can be credited with 15lks .. but then our politicians have serious comprehension problem..


----------



## The_Showstopper

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1066197016727922

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## possumlot

The_Showstopper said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1066197016727922




Trust AAPtards to spread lies that demoralize women. 

In Tweets, Rajyavardhan Rathore Says He Was Misunderstood on Women Journalists

Union minister Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore today posted a series of tweets denying he had said on Friday that women journalists are more suited for off-field roles like news analysis instead of field reporting.

"Wrong interpretation. My wife is an ex-soldier," Mr Rathore, 45, said in one tweet. In others, he protested, "False, false, false. Totally false, Shame."

The Olympic medalist and former army officer reportedly made the comments at an interaction on Thursday at the Indian Women's Press Corps.

"*When it comes to print*, is mostly about analysis of or the implication of the news. And therein I think your role could be far better utilised without actually going out in the field. *Not to say that you should not go out or there is a restriction on going out *.... what I am saying is, in the sense of safety and security, and of course your working hours, and conditions which we all know has a degree of difficulty attached because as a mother, sister, the roles you all play, there are other responsibilities as well...," Mr Rathore, the junior minister for Information and Broadcasting, said.

On social media, Mr Rathore was criticized in comments like this: "Amazing India's MOS for I&B has such views on women reporters." 

In one of his multiple tweets this morning, Mr Rathore said, "I've the highest respect for women personally & professionally. My 6 month pregnant soldier wife was on battlefield after Parl attack. (sic)"


Still it was a pretty Stupid thing to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

possumlot said:


> Trust AAPtards to spread lies that demoralize women.
> 
> In Tweets, Rajyavardhan Rathore Says He Was Misunderstood on Women Journalists
> 
> Union minister Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore today posted a series of tweets denying he had said on Friday that women journalists are more suited for off-field roles like news analysis instead of field reporting.
> 
> "Wrong interpretation. My wife is an ex-soldier," Mr Rathore, 45, said in one tweet. In others, he protested, "False, false, false. Totally false, Shame."
> 
> The Olympic medalist and former army officer reportedly made the comments at an interaction on Thursday at the Indian Women's Press Corps.
> 
> "*When it comes to print*, is mostly about analysis of or the implication of the news. And therein I think your role could be far better utilised without actually going out in the field. *Not to say that you should not go out or there is a restriction on going out *.... what I am saying is, in the sense of safety and security, and of course your working hours, and conditions which we all know has a degree of difficulty attached because as a mother, sister, the roles you all play, there are other responsibilities as well...," Mr Rathore, the junior minister for Information and Broadcasting, said.
> 
> On social media, Mr Rathore was criticized in comments like this: "Amazing India's MOS for I&B has such views on women reporters."
> 
> In one of his multiple tweets this morning, Mr Rathore said, "I've the highest respect for women personally & professionally. My 6 month pregnant soldier wife was on battlefield after Parl attack. (sic)"
> 
> 
> Still it was a pretty Stupid thing to say.


 The usual cover up...


----------



## Echo_419

The_Showstopper said:


> The usual cover up...



Nothing better to be expected from a congressi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Echo_419 said:


> Nothing better to be expected from a congressi






possumlot said:


> Is this the same guy who supported Mamata banerjee and TMC ?


Yes he is the same the guy who at least partially helped our Feku Baba to capture the power...


----------



## possumlot

The_Showstopper said:


> Yes he is the same the guy who at least partially helped our Feku Baba to capture the power...



So maybe he was expecting a Padma award as Payback ..................... and now he is angry he did not get anything for his effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

itachiii said:


> AAP has 1825 days to keep their promises of
> - 500 new schools
> - 20 new colleges
> - 1500000 CCTV cameras
> - 200000 public toilets
> So at an average,
> - a school to be started in every 3.65 days
> - a college to be started in every 91.25 days
> - a CCTV to be installed in every 2 mins
> - a public toilet to be build in every 13 mins
> 
> All this will be funded by 50% cut in electricity tariff, VAT reduction, free water and WiFi....
> All the best



Average IQ of AAPTARDS is same as their age. How do you expect them to understand economics ? No wonder AAP's biggest fans are rickshawallas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

possumlot said:


> So maybe he was expecting a Padma award as Payback ..................... and now he is angry he did not get anything for his effort.


That is what you want to believe, not necessarily the truth...



IndoCarib said:


> Average IQ of AAPTARDS is same as their age. How do you expect them to understand economics ? No wonder AAP's biggest fans are rickshawallas.


Wow making fun of voters and their intelligence haan.... No wonder they answered you in kind. So do I have your permission to judge the IQ of Bhakts who worship a Chaiwaala, the butcher of Gujarat when compared to a IIT graduate...


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> That is what you want to believe, not necessarily the truth...
> 
> 
> Wow making fun of voters and intelligence haan.... No wonder they answered you in kind. So do I have your permission to judge the IQ of Bhakts who worship a Chaiwaala, the butcher of Gujarat when compared to a IIT graduate...



I knew you will make that Chaiwaala jibe as you guys have made before. May I remind you that this Chaiwala ruled Gujarat for 15 years as a CM before becoming the PM? Whether Kejri lives up to IIT IQ reputation or will he bankrupt Delhi with the IQ of a rickshawala, only time will tell. We are thinking Delhi finances will be go bust in a year. Then this IIT grad will come knockin on the Chaiwala's door.


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> I knew you will make that Chaiwaala jibe as you guys have made before. May I remind you that this Chaiwala ruled Gujarat for 15 years as a CM before becoming the PM? Whether Kejri lives up to IIT IQ reputation or will he bankrupt Delhi with the IQ of a rickshawala, only time will tell. We are thinking Delhi finances will be go bust in a year. Then this IIT grad will come knockin on the Chaiwala's door.


Oh yeah I know how he ruled.... I did repeat myself couple of times that why not wait and watch, yet I see you guys keep repeating it like an empty rhetoric when he hasn't even finished a day in office. Atleast he isn't saying that what he promised were "Jumlaas" and should be forgotten....


----------



## IndoCarib

Kejriwal part of RSS plan for Congress-free India: Digvijaya Singh - The Times of India

Now all seculars should think twice before supporting AAP. If you are supporting aap, you are supporting RSS !



The_Showstopper said:


> Oh yeah I know how he ruled.... I did repeat myself couple of times that why not wait and watch, yet I see you guys keep repeating it like an empty rhetoric when he hasn't even finished a day in office. Atleast he isn't saying that what he promised were "Jumlaas" and should be forgotten....



Gujarat has prospered in the last 15 years. And no, he did not hand out free stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> Kejriwal part of RSS plan for Congress-free India: Digvijaya Singh - The Times of India
> 
> Now all seculars should think twice before supporting AAP. If you are supporting aap, you are supporting RSS !
> 
> 
> 
> Gujarat has prospered in the last 15 years. And no, he did not hand out free stuff.




u need burnol?


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> u need burnol?



Why ? You are a Burnol saleman ? No thanks I dont need. Next house please


----------



## possumlot

Prometheus said:


> u need burnol?



Keep some for yourself 

The Fun has begin, 

PM Narendra Modi takes dig at Aam Aadmi Party over reduced power bills - The Economic Times

".......During every election, political parties promise free power...People need to think about these promises," said Modi at a renewable energy conference here. 

The parties make these promises in such states who rely on electricity supply from other states, he added. 

"Water accounts for a major chunk of the input cost of farmers. The cost of water is basically due to cost of power. We have to understand the problems farmers are facing," said Modi. 

..*Delhi has a power demand of about 5,000 MW and is largely dependent on other states to meet its requirements*.  

.....AAP's Delhi Convenor Ashutosh urged the Prime Minister to help the state government to make power affordable. 

"I don't want to make any adverse comment on the Prime Minister. I just want to make a request to him on behalf of the party that he should help us to make electricity affordable and cheaper  because that will do a lot of good to the people of Delhi and I hope that he also wants goodness of people of state  ," he said. 



AAP is already begging for alms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

The_Showstopper said:


>



right... after modi-fying the censor board, this chap is now modi-fying the outdoors of india ( females should not be seen ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

possumlot said:


> Keep some for yourself
> 
> The Fun has begin,
> 
> PM Narendra Modi takes dig at Aam Aadmi Party over reduced power bills - The Economic Times
> 
> ".......During every election, political parties promise free power...People need to think about these promises," said Modi at a renewable energy conference here.
> 
> The parties make these promises in such states who rely on electricity supply from other states, he added.
> 
> "Water accounts for a major chunk of the input cost of farmers. The cost of water is basically due to cost of power. We have to understand the problems farmers are facing," said Modi.
> 
> ..*Delhi has a power demand of about 5,000 MW and is largely dependent on other states to meet its requirements*.
> 
> .....AAP's Delhi Convenor Ashutosh urged the Prime Minister to help the state government to make power affordable.
> 
> "I don't want to make any adverse comment on the Prime Minister. I just want to make a request to him on behalf of the party that he should help us to make electricity affordable and cheaper  because that will do a lot of good to the people of Delhi and I hope that he also wants goodness of people of state  ," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> AAP is already begging for alms



Thats what his game plan is. If he is not able to keep his promises of free sops, cough and point the fingers to Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## possumlot

IndoCarib said:


> Thats what his game plan is. If he is not able to keep his promises of free sops, cough and point the fingers to Modi



People are not so stupid, sooner or later this dream will end. 

....... and the Fun continues 

Protest Outside Arvind Kejriwal's House Over Slum Demolition

A group of people today staged a demonstration in front of Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal's Kaushambi house, over the demolition of few _jhuggis_ (slums) in the Shahdara area yesterday.

Eight _jhuggis_ had been demolished at Chhota Nagar, near the Ghuggi Pahalwan area in Shahdara, exactly at the time when Mr Kejriwal was taking oath at Ramlila Maidan as the new Chief Minister of Delhi...........

..........In his pre-poll rallies, *Mr Kejriwal promised not to erase even a singlejhuggi across the city, and to provide them with in-situ rehabilitation in five years*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> Gujarat has prospered in the last 15 years. And no, he did not hand out free stuff.


Gujarat did not prosper, it's the fat cats of Gujarat who prospered and yes they did get hand outs from the government coffers....


----------



## possumlot

The_Showstopper said:


> Gujarat did not prosper, it's the fat cats of Gujarat who prospered and yes they did get hand outs from the government coffers....



The nation has heard both narratives and has voted Modi as PM. No point in flogging a dead horse.


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> Gujarat did not prosper, it's the fat cats of Gujarat who prospered and yes they did get hand outs from the government coffers....




I Am a gujju....


----------



## The_Showstopper

Jason bourne said:


> I Am a gujju....


So....?


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> So....?




Gujrat is prospering and doing more then fine ,,, Khujli ki tarah afvah mat fela...


----------



## The_Showstopper

possumlot said:


> The nation has heard both narratives and has voted Modi as PM. No point in flogging a dead horse.


So did people of Delhi, So how do you question their intelligence as majority(54%) of Delhi has chosen them compared to just over quarter(31%) of Indian electorate choosing Modi...



Jason bourne said:


> Gujrat is prospering and doing more then fine ,,, Khujli ki tarah afvah mat fela...


Really so can you me tell about Gujarat's HDI? Since Gujarat is "prospering" then it should show up in these terms... Right?


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Gujarat did not prosper, it's the fat cats of Gujarat who prospered and *yes they did get hand outs from the government coffers*....


 
I am saying Modi didnt give any free stuff to people in order to get reelected. And do you have any proof that Modi asked centre for more funds ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

The_Showstopper said:


> So did people of Delhi, So how do you question their intelligence as majority(54%) of Delhi has chosen them compared to just over quarter(31%) of Indian electorate choosing Modi...
> 
> 
> Really so can you me tell about Gujarat's HDI? Since Gujarat is "prospering" then it should show up in these terms... Right?



U win ...... Gujrat is not prosperd...


----------



## possumlot

The_Showstopper said:


> So did people of Delhi, So how do you question their intelligence as majority(54%) of Delhi has chosen them compared to just over quarter(31%) of Indian electorate choosing Modi...



Are you going to cling to the lame excuse that delhi choose Keju over Modi ?  ............ Remember what happened in Varanasi and Lok sabha election ? 

People choose for free water and cheap power and an impossible dream. *Hope beats intelligence every time*. ........ but it has an expiry date.


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> I am saying Modi didnt give any free stuff to people in order to get reelected. And do you have any proof that Modi asked centre for more funds ??


I was speaking of these....

Adani Group got land at cheapest rates in Modi's Gujarat | Business Standard News
17 'scams' that Narendra Modi doesn’t want Lok Ayukta to probe | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
Doing Big Business In Modi's Gujarat - Forbes



Jason bourne said:


> U win ...... Gujrat is not prosperd...


Thank you for accepting facts....



possumlot said:


> Are you going to cling to the lame excuse that delhi choose Keju over Modi ?  ............ Remember what happened in Varanasi and Lok sabha election ?
> 
> People choose for free water and cheap power and an impossible dream. *Hope beats intelligence every time*. ........ but it has an expiry date.


Well you still cling on a year old election without accepting the fact that the people who then voted Modi this time around chose Kejriwal. Is that so hard to accept?

People then chose "acche din", kaala dhan in their account and development but even after a year, these promises seem elusive to them now are being be told that they were jumlaas.... They now realized that achhe din were for Modi and his stooges so voted for the *real hope *this time around....


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> I was speaking of these....
> 
> Adani Group got land at cheapest rates in Modi's Gujarat | Business Standard News
> 17 'scams' that Narendra Modi doesn’t want Lok Ayukta to probe | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> Doing Big Business In Modi's Gujarat - Forbes
> 
> 
> Thank you for accepting facts....


 

All cases of land given to set up industry and generate employment. As the articles says *most of the land were unused and not inviting any takers*. So why not reduce the price the make the land useful ? Why should a goverment keep the land vacant and useless ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## possumlot

The_Showstopper said:


> Well you still cling on a year old election without accepting the fact that the people who then voted Modi this time around chose Kejriwal. Is that so hard to accept?
> 
> People then chose "acche din", kaala dhan in their account and development but even after a year, these promises seem elusive to them now are being be told that they were jumlaas.... They now realized that achhe din were for Modi and his stooges so voted for the *real hope *this time around....



LOL. As long as Modi is PM I have no choice but to cling to the belief that the people choose him 

Modi so far has kept all his promises, so unless you can prove he has not, you are wasting my time. 

Writing "real hope" in bold does not make it 'real"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> All cases of land given to set up industry and generate employment. As the articles says *most of the land were unused and not inviting any takers*. So why not reduce the price the make the land useful ? Why should a goverment keep the land vacant and useless ?


I was expecting that answer... Just because they are unused doesn't mean they have to be literally donated. Those businessmen aren't doing charity over here and are here to earn money. Right so this provided employment, so why didn't this reflect in HDI....?



possumlot said:


> LOL. As long as Modi is PM I have no choice but to cling to the belief that the people choose him


Same can be said about Kejriwal, He isn't even finished a day or two at office and Bhakts are going bonkers over it...



possumlot said:


> *Modi so far has kept all his promises*, so unless you can prove he has not, you are wasting my time.


(This is for the bolded part) Since you are claiming that Modi has kept all his promises, the onus lies on you to provide me with what promises have been fulfilled



possumlot said:


> Writing "real hope" in bold does not make it 'real"


That's your POV, not something I can take as fact


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> I was expecting that answer... Just because they are *unused doesn't mean they have to be literally donated*. *Those businessmen aren't doing charity over here and are here to earn money.* Right so this provided employment, so why didn't this reflect in HDI....?


 
You are speaking like a true commie. Why do you think states vie to attract investors then ? Why they promise 'full cooperation' to investors ?

Gujarat's HDI is certainly better than UP, MP, Bihar, WB. All this talk of Gujarat lagging in HDI is propaganda created by previous Cong govt and liberal commies of JNU.


----------



## possumlot

The_Showstopper said:


> Same can be said about Kejriwal, He isn't even finished a day or two at office and Bhakts are going bonkers over it...
> (This is for the bolded part) Since you are claiming that Modi has kept all his promises, the onus lies on you to provide me with what promises have been fulfilled
> That's your POV, not something I can take as fact



You are free to claim Keju can walk on water  .......... we know how AAPtards behave.

Modi has not made any promises you moron  ...... nothing except a promise of good governance. He has always said he has come "not with vade" but with "irade".

Its armatures like Keju who make false promises and lies to get himself voted to power. LOL.


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> You are speaking like a true commie. Why do you think states vie to attract investors then ? Why they promise '*full cooperation*' to investors ?


Full cooperation doesn't mean giving away government land at throw away prices, or I would rather say donating...



IndoCarib said:


> Gujarat's HDI is certainly better than UP, MP, Bihar, WB. All this talk of Gujarat lagging in HDI is propaganda created by previous Cong govt and liberal commies of JNU.


Oh dear, this is fun.... A "developed" state is being compared with bimaru states...



possumlot said:


> You are free to claim Keju can walk on water  .......... we know how AAPtards behave.
> 
> Modi has not made any promises you *moron * ...... nothing except a promise of good governance. He has always said he has come "not with vade" but with "irade".
> 
> Its armatures like Keju who make false promises and lies to get himself voted to power. LOL.


Oh now comes the personal attacks and empty rhetoric... Bhakts are known for this when they are unable to rebut... Carry on, I have a thick skin and tend to ignore turds like you....


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Full cooperation doesn't mean giving away government land at throw away prices, or I would rather say donating...
> 
> 
> *Oh dear, this is fun.... A "developed" state is being compared with bimaru states...*
> 
> 
> Oh now comes the personal attacks and empty rhetoric... Bhakts are known for this when they are unable to rebut... Carry on, I have a thick skin and tend to ignore turds like you....


 

So now you have a problem with that too? You wish it was less than BIMARU states. Right ? Infact it better than AP, Karnataka


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> So now you have a problem with that too? You wish it was less than BIMARU states. Right ? Infact it better than AP, Karnataka



These states you mentioned don't claim to be the most developed whereas Gujrat as Modi claims does. 

Anyways this is for your reference...

HDI in India rises by 21%: Kerala leads, Gujarat far behind - Firstpost


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> These states you mentioned don't claim to be the most developed whereas Gujrat as Modi claims does.
> 
> Anyways this is for your reference...
> 
> HDI in India rises by 21%: Kerala leads, Gujarat far behind - Firstpost


 
You thought only you knew it ? Gujarat is mid HDI state. I remember a JNU professor was arguing on BBC that Gujarat is behind BIMARU states and then he was stunned when the host called his bluff


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> You thought only you knew it ? Gujarat is mid HDI state. I remember a JNU professor was arguing on BBC that Gujarat is behind BIMARU states and then he was stunned when the host called his bluff


Do you even understand what you speak? If Gujarat has grown so well, when why did its HDI not improve in the same way? This is what I found for you...

*"While Gujarat’s HDI performance was above the national average in the 1980s
and 1990s, it decelerated in the 2000s and came down to the national average."

Source: http://econ.lse.ac.uk/staff/mghatak/outlook.pdf*


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Do you even understand what you speak? If Gujarat has grown so well, when why did its HDI not improve in the same way? This is what I found for you...
> 
> *"While Gujarat’s HDI performance was above the national average in the 1980s
> and 1990s, it decelerated in the 2000s and came down to the national average."
> 
> Source: http://econ.lse.ac.uk/staff/mghatak/outlook.pdf*


 
http://ficci.com/events/20425/ISP/Prof-Dileep-Mavalankar.pdf

It is *still* above the national average

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## possumlot

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh now comes the personal attacks and empty rhetoric... Bhakts are known for this when they are unable to rebut... Carry on, I have a thick skin and tend to ignore turds like you....



"Moron" definition is a stupid person  ........ that is not a personal attack, just an admission of fact. 

You have failed to prove Modi broke his "promise" and I have shown that Modi never made any promise  .... your stupidity is proven, hence the label.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> If Gujarat has grown so well, when why did its HDI not improve in the same way


Comparing Gujarat with Kerala on HDI? Well, why not compare New York with Geneva? 
I am assuming you don't know what is HDI. Just keep in mind two important metrics.
i. Population - especially migrant population.
ii. Number of jobs and source of income

For example - Gujarat is home to perhaps now among the highest migrant populations in India(owing to the heavy industries). Kerala is just the opposite. Plus Gujarat is the source of income, but Kerala is a destination of remittances. These are important concepts. Understand them first, otherwise comparing Industrial powerhouses with backwaters with HDI is absolutely meaningless. PPP? - Sure. GDP? - Yes. HDI is an entirely different matter, applying it to places with huge flux of population does not work.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

SarthakGanguly said:


> Comparing Gujarat with Kerala on HDI? Well, why not compare New York with Geneva?
> I am assuming you don't know what is HDI. Just keep in mind two important metrics.
> i. Population - especially migrant population.
> ii. Number of jobs and source of income
> 
> For example - Gujarat is home to perhaps now among the highest migrant populations in India(owing to the heavy industries). Kerala is just the opposite. Plus Gujarat is the source of income, but Kerala is a destination of remittances. These are important concepts. Understand them first, otherwise comparing Industrial powerhouses with backwaters with HDI is absolutely meaningless. PPP? - Sure. GDP? - Yes. HDI is an entirely different matter, applying it to places with huge flux of population does not work.


 
There is a reason why people who dont understand such things are Kejri fans!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

possumlot said:


> "Moron" definition is a stupid person  ........ that is not a personal attack, just an admission of fact.
> 
> You have failed to prove Modi broke his "promise" and I have shown that Modi never made any promise  .... your stupidity is proven, hence the label.


Oh really!!! So what is?



SarthakGanguly said:


> Comparing Gujarat with Kerala on HDI? Well, why not compare New York with Geneva?
> I am assuming you don't know what is HDI. Just keep in mind two important metrics.
> i. Population - especially migrant population.
> ii. Number of jobs and source of income
> 
> For example - Gujarat is home to perhaps now among the highest migrant populations in India(owing to the heavy industries). Kerala is just the opposite. Plus Gujarat is the source of income, but Kerala is a destination of remittances. These are important concepts. Understand them first, otherwise comparing Industrial powerhouses with backwaters with HDI is absolutely meaningless. PPP? - Sure. GDP? - Yes. HDI is an entirely different matter,* applying it to places with huge flux of population does not work.*


How does it not work? Can you elaborate? Delhi and Maharasthra have almost thrice the influx compared to Gujarat yet they are doing well compared to Gujarat. Any reason? And Modi spoke of Gujarat model then it should have improved HDI as well. Right?



IndoCarib said:


> http://ficci.com/events/20425/ISP/Prof-Dileep-Mavalankar.pdf
> 
> It is *still* above the national average


LOL Do you even check the source before posting, Gujarat is well below Indian average...

Source: http://www.iamrindia.gov.in/ihdr_book.pdf


----------



## Soumitra

One more "secular" journalist wicket falls

Barkha Dutt Leaves NDTV As Group Editor. Here's The Warm E-mail From The Founders, Bidding Adieu


----------



## magudi

Demolition drives have been stopped by statute, not merely AAP’s directive: BJP - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site



SarthakGanguly said:


> Comparing Gujarat with Kerala on HDI? Well, why not compare New York with Geneva?
> I am assuming you don't know what is HDI. Just keep in mind two important metrics.
> i. Population - especially migrant population.
> ii. Number of jobs and source of income
> 
> For example - Gujarat is home to perhaps now among the highest migrant populations in India(owing to the heavy industries). Kerala is just the opposite. Plus Gujarat is the source of income, but Kerala is a destination of remittances. These are important concepts. Understand them first, otherwise comparing Industrial powerhouses with backwaters with HDI is absolutely meaningless. PPP? - Sure. GDP? - Yes. HDI is an entirely different matter, applying it to places with huge flux of population does not work.



Kerala has schools, hospitals, literacy and other stuff hence the hdi but I'll have to admit Kerala is basically a slave workforce export hub to GCC nothing more nothing less. And the ramifications of this export has started to crop up back home as 'radicalization' in the recent times



Soumitra said:


> One more "secular" journalist wicket falls
> 
> Barkha Dutt Leaves NDTV As Group Editor. Here's The Warm E-mail From The Founders, Bidding Adieu




She's going to start her own 'venture' and we all know now secular that'll be



IndoCarib said:


> There is a reason why people who dont understand such things are Kejri fans!


You are mistaken there, he's not an aap fan and i doubt he'll ever vote for app provided aap decides to contest from where he hails. His reasons for distrust are more on religious lines. You or me can't blame him or others for that - this being an liberal democracy everybody has freedom to be as they please . Just pointing out that you won't succeed trying to reason with him in the hope of him showing slightest bit of sympathy.


----------



## The_Showstopper

magudi said:


> You are mistaken there, he's not an aap fan and i doubt he'll ever vote for app provided aap decides to contest from where he hails. His reasons for distrust are more on religious lines. You or me can't blame him or others for that - this being an liberal democracy everybody has freedom to be as they please . Just pointing out that you won't succeed trying to reason with him in the hope of him showing slightest bit of sympathy.


Why are Bhakts so worried about me? They seem to be nursing a grudge against me or I guess it is more of a butt hurt carried from one thread to another.... Anyways my posts are for everyone to see, they can go through them anytime to decide what I am, you don't bother about who I am and what I do...


----------



## magudi

The_Showstopper said:


> Why are Bhakts so worried about me? They seem to be nursing a grudge against me or I guess it is more of a butt hurt carried from one thread to another.... Anyways my posts are for everyone to see, they can go through them anytime to decide what I am, you don't bother about who I am and what I do...




Grudge against you? Lol bro i like any other keyboard warrior may flame bait here, agree or disagree with you , troll or spin facts whatever suits my reasoning but that's about it no grudges and wedges. At end the end of the day we're all 'brothers and sisters'


----------



## The_Showstopper

magudi said:


> Grudge against you? Lol bro i like any other keyboard warrior may flame bait here, agree or disagree with you , troll or spin facts whatever suits my reasoning but that's about it no grudges and wedges. At end the end of the day we're all 'brothers and sisters'


Good to hear that....


----------



## IndoCarib

Ruckus at Delhi Secretariat after media denied entry, Sisodia boycotts press meet | Zee News

The press conference, scheduled to be addressed by Sisodia and Delhi government spokesperson Nagendra, had to be called off following a heated argument among media persons, including journalists, TV crew, and photographers, gathered there.
Sisodia returned to his office after arriving for the press conference as he could not speak due to constant disruptions created by media persons, including cameramen.
"This is not the way to organise a press conference. Media persons need to cooperate even though minor problems may occur during a press conference," Sisodia said to the reporters after being requested to address the press conference, as per IANS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> You are speaking like a true commie. Why do you think states vie to attract investors then ? Why they promise 'full cooperation' to investors ?
> 
> Gujarat's HDI is certainly better than UP, MP, Bihar, WB. All this talk of Gujarat lagging in HDI is propaganda created by previous Cong govt and liberal commies of JNU.




hey Bhakt ...............wats with Shirag chauhan and corruption scam in MP??? did his ministers really pulled UPA on him??



magudi said:


> Grudge against you? Lol bro i like any other keyboard warrior may flame bait here, agree or disagree with you , troll or spin facts whatever suits my reasoning but that's about it no grudges and wedges. At end the end of the day we're all 'brothers and sisters'







@Jaggu


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> hey Bhakt ...............wats with Shirag chauhan and corruption scam in MP??? did his ministers really pulled UPA on him??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jaggu


 
Enlighten me ! You are good at showcasing corruption allegation against BJP


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> Enlighet me ! You are good at showcasing corruption allegation against BJP


dont know anything..................just news channels are showing MP chief minister and saying scam scam ..............i taught u might know whats the case


----------



## Jason bourne

First coal block in MP is auctioned at ₹798 cr to Reliance. It was earlier allocated by UPA for ₹50 cr. 
Anil Ambani-led Reliance Cement bags block in MP in first coal mine auction - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

this person is turning out to be a laughing stock 

@ranjeet @Guynextdoor2 @Sidak @DRAY 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=719516211480350


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> this person is turning out to be a laughing stock
> 
> @ranjeet @Guynextdoor2 @Sidak @DRAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=719516211480350


 
So you laugh at a person for not being able to speak proper English ? Were you born in Queen's England ? Is English your mother tongue ?


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> So you laugh at a person for not being ale to speak proper English ? Were you born in Queen's England ?




speak???? that dude cant even read it...........better stick to hindi or gujarati................if there is even a 1 percent chance that u will turn out to be a laughing stock....................u are Prime minister ....


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> speak???? that dude cant even read it...........better stick to hindi or gujarati................if there is even a 1 percent chance that u will turn out to be a laughing stock....................u are Prime minister ....


 
If you cant read English, you cant be a PM ?


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> If you cant read English, you cant be a PM ?




bravo.....here comes a person who will defend any stupidity done by modi........are u sure u are not a blind sanghi bhakt??

if u cant speak , dont pretend u does ..................as Prime minister , dont do a thing that have even a minor chance that will turn u into a laughing thing.

but alas.................bhakt will blame a language .......lolwa


----------



## magudi

Prometheus said:


> speak???? that dude cant even read it...........better stick to hindi or gujarati................if there is even a 1 percent chance that u will turn out to be a laughing stock....................u are Prime minister ....




What did you expect from self proclaimed 'chai wala'. Instead of spending 10lakhs on his suit he could've spent 10000 on some spoken English class rather than making us all laughing stock


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> What did you expect from self proclaimed 'chai wala'. Instead of spending 10lakhs on his suit he could've spent 10000 on some spoken English class rather than making us all laughing stock



The suit did not cost 10 Lakhs , TOI has apolagised for the misreporting. You are retarded if you think one needs to speak in English to be PM. Might as well import an Englishmen to be our PM if you want somebody with good "English"



Prometheus said:


> bravo.....here comes a person who will defend any stupidity done by modi........are u sure u are not a blind sanghi bhakt??
> 
> if u cant speak , dont pretend u does ..................as Prime minister , dont do a thing that have even a minor chance that will turn u into a laughing thing.
> 
> but alas.................bhakt will blame a language .......lolwa



This is India, not Australia or England , if you want somebody speaking in English stick to Australia and bootlick the people over there. Sickulars in this country will go to any lengths to criticize Modi. You people are a desperate bunch. Whats next, his skin isn't white enough to be PM ?



IndoCarib said:


> If you cant read English, you cant be a PM ?



lol.....Sickulars will soon want someone with whiter skin to be PM

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Prometheus said:


> bravo.....here comes a person who will defend any stupidity done by modi........are u sure u are not a blind sanghi bhakt??
> 
> if u cant speak , dont pretend u does ..................as Prime minister , dont do a thing that have even a minor chance that will turn u into a laughing thing.
> 
> but alas.................bhakt will blame a language .......lolwa



But he can speak in english  ....... and everybody understood what he was saying in english. I think that settles the matter. 

The only one turned into a laughing stock is you  .............. now hurry up and apply for emigration to Kanada or Yingland. (like the rest of your ilk)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> The suit did not cost 10 Lakhs , TOI has apolagised for the misreporting. You are retarded if you think one needs to speak in English to be PM. Might as well import an Englishmen to be our PM if you want somebody with good "English"
> 
> 
> 
> This is India, not Australia or England , if you want somebody speaking in English stick to Australia and bootlick the people over there. Sickulars in this country will go to any lengths to criticize Modi. You people are a desperate bunch. Whats next, his skin isn't white enough to be PM ?
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....Sickulars will soon want someone with whiter skin to be PM


Chumma paranjatha mashe, avane polula potanmarodu vere nthu paryana 

fascist suit auctioned 

Rs 1 crore bid for PM Narendra Modi's pinstripe suit | Zee News

Now he's going to wear 1cr suit will golden stripes on China visit


----------



## Android

Nitish Kumar: CM, probable NDA PM, probable third fornt PM, resigns as CM, wanting CMship back, now fighting for LoP status... only god knows what next.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> What did you expect from self proclaimed 'chai wala'. Instead of spending 10lakhs on his suit he could've spent 10000 on some spoken English class rather than making us all laughing stock


 
self proclaimed ? what happened to all those Digvijay and Aiyer made ?

Over 1-Crore Bid for PM's Suit, Congress Challenges the Auction

So this Chaiwala's suit goes for 1 crore!



magudi said:


> Chumma paranjatha mashe, avane polula potanmarodu vere nthu paryana
> 
> fascist suit auctioned
> 
> Rs 1 crore bid for PM Narendra Modi's pinstripe suit | Zee News
> 
> Now he's going to wear 1cr suit will golden stripes on China visit


 
You moron, the proceeds will go to charity, not Dubai trip


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> bravo.....here comes a person who will defend any stupidity done by modi........are u sure u are not a blind sanghi bhakt??
> 
> if u cant speak , dont pretend u does ..................as Prime minister , dont do a thing that have even a minor chance that will turn u into a laughing thing.
> 
> but alas.................bhakt will blame a language .......lolwa



Making a issue out of a non issue



magudi said:


> What did you expect from self proclaimed 'chai wala'. Instead of spending 10lakhs on his suit he could've spent 10000 on some spoken English class rather than making us all laughing stock



The material of the suit was a gift & the stitching was done for very low price & isn't the Public benefiting from the sale of such gifts.So why make a issue of them


----------



## Prometheus

Burnol moment for Bhakts.

Center tells Delhi High court , AAP funding is clean 

i knew it ..............Modi is a CIA agent .......helping naxalis in getting foreign funds


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> Burnol moment for Bhakts.
> 
> *Center tells Delhi High court* , AAP funding is clean
> 
> i knew it ..............Modi is a CIA agent .......helping naxalis in getting foreign funds


 
This is so funny ! You forgot that Centre is Modi govt ? Oh I forgot you are an aaptard !


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> This is so funny ! You forgot that Centre is Modi govt ? Oh I forgot you are an aaptard !




Bhakt ji..............read next line too...........

meanwhile , even Industry leaders are questioning Mr Modi .........he needs to perform now.................no more jumlas will work

Deepak Parekh Signals India Incs Impatience, Says PM Modi Has Had Lucky 9 Months - NDTVProfit.com


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> Bhakt ji..............read next line too...........
> 
> meanwhile , even Industry leaders are questioning Mr Modi .........he needs to perform now.................no more jumlas will work
> 
> Deepak Parekh Signals India Incs Impatience, Says PM Modi Has Had Lucky 9 Months - NDTVProfit.com


 
What next line ? Didnt you know that centre is Modi govt ???  Even more funny ! Why post an article which is not even related ??


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> Making a issue out of a non issue
> 
> 
> 
> m



a person throwing "JUMLAS" even after becoming PM..............eeerrr.............looks like a issue.....cant be ignored mate



IndoCarib said:


> What next line ? Didnt you know that centre is Modi govt ???  Even more funny ! Why post an article which is not even related ??




because u are a Blind Bhakt  ....like Modi ji have a low IQ to spot difference between Mrs and M R S .......what can be expected from his Bhakts .

Do u get Parshaad when u do pooja aarti of Feku ji Jumla wala baba???


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> a person throwing "JUMLAS" even after becoming PM..............eeerrr.............looks like a issue.....cant be ignored mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because u are a Blind Bhakt  ....like Modi ji have a low IQ to spot difference between Mrs and M R S .......what can be expected from his Bhakts .
> 
> Do u get Parshaad when u do pooja aarti of Feku ji Jumla wala baba???


 
You are trying to get away from the point. Modi having low IQ, is the PM now. You having 'high IQ' dont know who is central govt and venting frustration on a internet forum. It is anybody's guess, who has higher IQ. Modi or you ?


----------



## Judge

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Of course it does. But that's just a formality and Kejriwal will give it happily everytime he is approached


No. GoI does not need any formal permission from Govt of Delhi whatsoever. You have been misinformed.


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> You are trying to get away from the point. Modi having low IQ, is the PM now. You having 'high IQ' dont know who is central govt and venting frustration on a internet forum. It is anybody's guess, who has higher IQ. Modi or you ?




ok Bhakt .............keep defending Jumlas


----------



## Android

Owaisi slams Digvijaya for calling AAP an RSS product


----------



## Prometheus

Kejri wishes speedy recovery to witness in Sajjan case

Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal today wished speedy recovery to Jagdish Kaur, prime witness in Sajjan Kumar case who is recuperating after suffering a fracture a few days ago.


AAP leader Jassi Jasraj met her at her residence here today and presented her a bouquet on behalf of the Delhi CM. Kejriwal has also sought her blessings so that he could deliver justice to the 1984 riot victims.


Reacting to the development, Jagdish Kaur said although the riot victims hadn’t got justice in the last three decades, they had high hopes from Kejriwal as he had shown sincerity over the issue.


Talking to the mediapersons, Jasraj lashed out at the Congress and the BJP, equally blaming them for the delay in justice to the riot-hit


----------



## Judge

magudi said:


> What did you expect from self proclaimed 'chai wala'. Instead of spending 10lakhs on his suit he could've spent 10000 on some spoken English class rather than making us all laughing stock


You are wildly insulting.

No Prime Minister of India needs to speak in English. Hindi or any regional language is good enough. You suffer from an English superiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> a person throwing "JUMLAS" even after becoming PM..............eeerrr.............looks like a issue.....cant be ignored mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because u are a Blind Bhakt  ....like Modi ji have a low IQ to spot difference between Mrs and M R S .......what can be expected from his Bhakts .
> 
> Do u get Parshaad when u do pooja aarti of Feku ji Jumla wala baba???



Nahi atti english toh kaunsi badi baat hai bhai,zyadaa angrez naa bano


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> Nahi atti english toh kaunsi badi baat hai bhai,zyadaa angrez naa bano




he should not try if he dont know it................he is PM ......start behaving like one........he is not alone getting insulted .....whole India is getting insulted and made fun because of his Jumlas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> he should not try if he dont know it................he is PM ......start behaving like one........he is not alone getting insulted .....whole India is getting insulted and made fun because of his Jumlas.
> 
> View attachment 194401



1st you really think not able to speak a foreign language fluently is insulting then you have some srs Self-Respect issues & should work on them before commenting on this subject 
Meanwhile in Delhi 
Sabkuch free 
Paani Free 
Bijli Free 
Wifi(30 minutes in 24 hrs) free
soon Kejri will give free marks too 
Delhi bhi abhh Bukaa nanga banjayega AAP ke supporters kii tarahh

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> 1st you really think not able to speak a foreign language fluently is insulting then you have some srs Self-Respect issues & should work on them before commenting on this subject
> Meanwhile in Delhi
> Sabkuch free
> Paani Free
> Bijli Free
> Wifi(30 minutes in 24 hrs) free
> soon Kejri will give free marks too
> Delhi bhi abhh Bukaa nanga banjayega AAP ke supporters kii tarahh




how much stuff is given free by Govt. of Raman and Govt of Shivraz ???? plz see that first before pointing fingers .

meanwhile whats ur views about BJP eating his words in high court about foreign funding of AAP??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Judge said:


> You are wildly insulting.
> 
> No Prime Minister of India needs to speak in English. Hindi or any regional language is good enough. You suffer from an English superiority complex.


 
And Kejri's English is not great either. I have heard him speak on TV. Being an IIT grad one would expect excellent vocabulary. But his is average.


----------



## Judge

IndoCarib said:


> And Kejri's English is not great either. I have heard him speak on TV. Being an IIT grad one would expect excellent vocabulary. But his is average.


Its not about Kejriwal or any other leader in India per se.

Its about the mentality of some people who feel that the PM or any CM needs to be good in English. I detest such people.

What is needed is a political leader who performs well regardless of whether he/she speaks English.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Prometheus

Judge said:


> Its not about Kejriwal or any other leader in India per se.
> 
> Its about the mentality of some people who feel that the PM or any CM needs to be good in English. I detest such people.
> 
> What is needed is a political leader who performs well regardless of whether he/she speaks English.



I would like to welcome President Sirisena and M.R.S Sirisena - Modi ( wtf is M.R.S ???.......its Mrs .........

AAP to start mass contact from Feb 26

The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) plans to take up various pending issues pertaining to the state, including Chandigarh and water-sharing. The party will, however, follow only those issues that are common to all communities.


Stating this at a press conference here today, party’s state unit convener Suchha Singh Chhotepur said AAP would contest the 2017 Assembly elections. A mass-contact programme exposing the SAD-BJP government would be started from February 26 onwards, he said.


He, however, denied that the party had decided to contest the Dhuri bypoll. “MP Bhagwant Mann wants the party to contest this bypoll, but the state committee is yet to take a decision on it,” he said.


He said 4.5 lakh state residents had already become AAP members. The mass-contact programme would aim at increasing the number further. In response to a query on whether the panthic issues would be followed by AAP, Chhotepur said he was against river water sharing and had moved a Bill in the state Assembly. “But AAP will follow only those issues that are in the interest of the state and all communities,” he said.


He claimed a number of senior Congress leaders from the state had sent feelers to the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) for joining it, but no one had officially applied for it so far. “Some leaders have approached us. I can’t reveal their names. They will have to apply as per the established norms of the party for membership. The decision to accommodate them will be taken as per the ‘clean image’ parameter set by the party,” he said


Names of several Congress leaders, including one of their spokespersons, is doing the round for past many days. Workers of the People’s Party of Punjab (PPP) have on social media sites appealed to party president Manpreet Singh Badal to join AAP. He, however, denied any such move.


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> I would like to welcome President Sirisena and M.R.S Sirisena - Modi ( wtf is M.R.S ???.......its Mrs .........
> 
> AAP to start mass contact from Feb 26
> 
> The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) plans to take up various pending issues pertaining to the state, including Chandigarh and water-sharing. The party will, however, follow only those issues that are common to all communities.
> 
> 
> Stating this at a press conference here today, party’s state unit convener Suchha Singh Chhotepur said AAP would contest the 2017 Assembly elections. A mass-contact programme exposing the SAD-BJP government would be started from February 26 onwards, he said.
> 
> 
> He, however, denied that the party had decided to contest the Dhuri bypoll. “MP Bhagwant Mann wants the party to contest this bypoll, but the state committee is yet to take a decision on it,” he said.
> 
> 
> He said 4.5 lakh state residents had already become AAP members. The mass-contact programme would aim at increasing the number further. In response to a query on whether the panthic issues would be followed by AAP, Chhotepur said he was against river water sharing and had moved a Bill in the state Assembly. “But AAP will follow only those issues that are in the interest of the state and all communities,” he said.
> 
> 
> He claimed a number of senior Congress leaders from the state had sent feelers to the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) for joining it, but no one had officially applied for it so far. “Some leaders have approached us. I can’t reveal their names. They will have to apply as per the established norms of the party for membership. The decision to accommodate them will be taken as per the ‘clean image’ parameter set by the party,” he said
> 
> 
> Names of several Congress leaders, including one of their spokespersons, is doing the round for past many days. Workers of the People’s Party of Punjab (PPP) have on social media sites appealed to party president Manpreet Singh Badal to join AAP. He, however, denied any such move.



I actually want these commies to win Punjab,atleast they will clear the Drug problem 
& Chia wala's suit now has a assured bid of 1.5 crores so looks like he managed to earn solid cash on a free suit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> I actually want these commies to win Punjab,atleast they will clear the Drug problem
> & Chia wala's suit now has a assured bid of 1.5 crores so looks like he managed to earn solid cash on a free suit




Last bid is from my town I knw him and tmrw one of my frnd also bid ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Last bid is from my town I knw him and tmrw one of my frnd also bid ...



You mean that 1.5 crore bid & good going man


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> I actually want these commies to win Punjab,atleast they will clear the Drug problem
> & Chia wala's suit now has a assured bid of 1.5 crores so looks like he managed to earn solid cash on a free suit



Even CONgress has better chances in punjab than SAD-bjp i think so essentially it'll be a Cong vs AAP in punjab


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Even CONgress has better chances in punjab than SAD-bjp i think so essentially it'll be a Cong vs AAP in punjab



Sadly i would have to agree with that,SAD-BJP combo has failed to solve Punjab's problem & it's time for AAP or Congress to take over


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Sadly i would have to agree with that,SAD-BJP combo has failed to solve Punjab's problem & it's time for AAP or Congress to take over



Don't be sad let punjab prosper 
My worries are about the upcoming Parliament session there are rumours floating around that the it'll be an absolute ruckus and washout this time around also especially in upper house. This being most important session people are looking forward to with gst, passing ordinances, budget etc on the cards if bjp doesn't have any strategy to work around this menace then we are in for daily adjournments.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Don't be sad let punjab prosper
> My worries are about the upcoming Parliament session there are rumours floating around that the it'll be an absolute ruckus and washout this time around also especially in upper house. This being most important session people are looking forward to with gst, passing ordinances, budget etc on the cards if bjp doesn't have any strategy to work around this menace then we are in for daily adjournments.



I am sure BJP has something up it's sleeve & i hope AAP will coordinate more with center & clear up the drug mess in Punjab 
If it manages that 
Maa kasaam AAPTARD nahi bolunga aaj ke baad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Government Asks Congress to Vacate Headquarters on New Delhi's Akbar Road*

NEW DELHI: *The Centre has in a notice reminded the Congress that it was to have vacated its headquarters at 24 Akbar Road in the heart of the capital in June 2013.*

*The allotment, says the Director of Estates, stands cancelled as of June 26, 2013, and the Congress is liable to pay "damage rate of licence fee" from that day onwards.*

In its reply, the party has sought that it be allowed to keep the premises for another three years.

"Yes we have received a notice and have replied to it," senior Congress leader Motilal Vora said today.





*The notice says that after the Congress took possession of land at 9-A Rouse Avenue on June 25, 2010, it was allowed to keep the "general pool bungalow" in Akbar Road and three others, for an additional three years.*

India's oldest political party has been operating out of the Akbar Road headquarters since 1978. The sprawling bungalow is right next to Congress president Sonia Gandhi's 10 Janpath residence.

The two-acre Rouse Avenue land, which is not far from the party's present office, was allotted by the Congress-led UPA government in 2007 and Mrs Gandhi had laid the foundation for the new building. It was to have been constructed by 2013.

Government Asks Congress to Vacate Headquarters on New Delhi's Akbar Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## About.to.be.banned

magudi said:


> Don't be sad let punjab prosper
> My worries are about the upcoming Parliament session there are rumours floating around that the it'll be an absolute ruckus and washout this time around also especially in upper house. This being most important session people are looking forward to with gst, passing ordinances, budget etc on the cards if bjp doesn't have any strategy to work around this menace then we are in for daily adjournments.




Opposition does not have enough numbers to even create a ruckus in lok Sabha, though they could wash out Rajya sabha session.

That being said, Rajya sabha has no role in Budget, and BJP could always say fцck you opposition and go through ordinance route, once a bill has passed in Lok Sabha. If Rajya sabha keep getting adjourned and does not either accept or reject an ordinance then Joint session it is.

GST would only be passed after mid 2017 when BJP would get majority in Rajya sabha. There is no way opposition would allow a bill to be passes which would increse India's GDP growth by 1.5% in a single swipe thus ensuring that Modi would get elected again in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

About.to.be.banned said:


> Opposition does not have enough numbers to even create a ruckus in lok Sabha, though they could wash out Rajya sabha session.
> 
> That being said, Rajya sabha has no role in Budget, and BJP could always say fцck you opposition and go through ordinance route, once a bill has passed in Lok Sabha. If Rajya sabha keep getting adjourned and does not either accept or reject an ordinance then Joint session it is.
> 
> GST would only be passed after mid 2017 when BJP would get majority in Rajya sabha. There is no way opposition would allow a bill to be passes which would increse India's GDP growth by 1.5% in a single swipe thus ensuring that Modi would get elected again in 2019.




You think mere GDP will get them elected back in 2019? What about their manifesto - ram mandir, art 370, UCC? Putting Art 370 in shelves for now could be justifiable, even ram mandir as court order is awaited but what about UCC? Won't they be taking people who voted them for fools if they don't make even a serious attempt at their poll promises,if that's the case, i suspect we have another ABV debacle on the cards


----------



## About.to.be.banned

magudi said:


> You think mere GDP will get them elected back in 2019? What about their manifesto - ram mandir, art 370, UCC? Putting Art 370 in shelves for now could be justifiable, even ram mandir as court order is awaited but what about UCC? Won't they be taking people who voted them for fools if they don't make even a serious attempt at their poll promises,if that's the case, i suspect we have another ABV debacle on the cards




7% GDP growth rate would be enough for Modi. India's natural groeth rate is between 5-6%. WIth 1.5% growth rate that GST is expected to add, it would be 6.5-7.5%. 

And of three controversial issues, Ram mandir's construction seems most likely.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> *You think mere GDP will get them elected back in 2019*? What about their manifesto - ram mandir, art 370, UCC? Putting Art 370 in shelves for now could be justifiable, even ram mandir as court order is awaited but what about UCC? Won't they be taking people who voted them for fools if they don't make even a serious attempt at their poll promises,if that's the case, i suspect we have another ABV debacle on the cards



Yeah sure why not



magudi said:


> *You think mere GDP will get them elected back in 2019*? What about their manifesto - ram mandir, art 370, UCC? Putting Art 370 in shelves for now could be justifiable, even ram mandir as court order is awaited but what about UCC? Won't they be taking people who voted them for fools if they don't make even a serious attempt at their poll promises,if that's the case, i suspect we have another ABV debacle on the cards



Yeah sure why not


----------



## About.to.be.banned

@jha , What is happening in Bihar?

All opinion polls are showing that BJP would lose badly in Bihar.


----------



## magudi

About.to.be.banned said:


> @jha , What is happening in Bihar?
> 
> All opinion polls are showing that BJP would lose badly in Bihar.


Simple 

Nitish has his fan base which hasn't faltered it seems + lalu will ensure yadav support + Cong will make sure Muslim vote bank stays intact + lower castes whose allegiance seem increasingly in favour of this trio

So essentially bjp left with upper caste Hindus 

Bjp gotta come up with something big if they are to make something of this one otherwise another Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Bad news for Modi's new land aquisition ordinance. Anna Hazare has unwittingly joined the Congress camp 


March Against Land Acquisition Law Begins in Haryana, Prominent Activists Unite


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

IndoCarib said:


> Bad news for Modi's new land aquisition ordinance. Anna Hazare has unwittingly joined the Congress camp
> March Against Land Acquisition Law Begins in Haryana, Prominent Activists Unite



I would like more discussion on this ordinance before its made into a law. Maybe you can start a thread on this ? 

Modi should open up for debate on this particular ordinance. Taking away land from poor illiterate farmers is a very serious matter.



magudi said:


> Simple
> 
> Nitish has his fan base which hasn't faltered it seems + lalu will ensure yadav support + Cong will make sure Muslim vote bank stays intact + lower castes whose allegiance seem increasingly in favour of this trio
> 
> So essentially bjp left with upper caste Hindus
> 
> Bjp gotta come up with something big if they are to make something of this one otherwise another Delhi



BJP Bihar needs a strong leader. Sushil Modi is useless.


----------



## IndoCarib

MokshaVimukthi said:


> I would like more discussion on this ordinance before its made into a law. Maybe you can start a thread on this ?
> 
> Modi should open up for debate on this particular ordinance. Taking away land from poor illiterate farmers is a very serious matter.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP Bihar needs a strong leader. Sushil Modi is useless.


 
I think the the ordinance provides for adequate compensation. The diference is only in the percentage of land owners who should agree to give away the land. Otherwise it humane in terms of compenation as Congress envisaged it. So there is no point for anybody to protest, unless you want to hinder the county from delevoping, or have ulterior motive of working for Congress's agenda


----------



## JanjaWeed

Really funny to see how Congress is reacting to CorporateEspionage episode!


----------



## magudi

MokshaVimukthi said:


> I would like more discussion on this ordinance before its made into a law. Maybe you can start a thread on this ?
> 
> Modi should open up for debate on this particular ordinance. Taking away land from poor illiterate farmers is a very serious matter.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP Bihar needs a strong leader. Sushil Modi is useless.




True 

Projecting sushil Modi as cm candidate will result in another decimation 

I don't think bihar bjp has anyone who can take nitish one on one.


----------



## TatTvamAsi

Hope they will not bring Manji and make him BJP CM candidate!


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> I am sure BJP has something up it's sleeve & i hope AAP will coordinate more with center & clear up the drug mess in Punjab
> If it manages that
> Maa kasaam AAPTARD nahi bolunga aaj ke baad



latest snap poll done by cVoter said 56% chance of AAP of making govt in Punjab.

But same survey also shows that 27% people want Arminder Singh as CM .......26% Bhagwant mann .......14% Navjot Sidhu .....19% Parkash badal

AAP needs to project a good CM candidate ....people dont think Bhagwant is a CM material.

and news are floating around that Akali leader ( read Halqa incharge) of my current city is joining AAP .........he is good fella .......he will win even as independent ......wth ...he is more then welcome 

Also Jagmeet Brar droped idea of joining BJP  .....coming towards AAP



MokshaVimukthi said:


> I would like more discussion on this ordinance before its made into a law. Maybe you can start a thread on this ?
> 
> Modi should open up for debate on this particular ordinance. Taking away land from poor illiterate farmers is a very serious matter.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP Bihar needs a strong leader. Sushil Modi is useless.




doesnot starugan singha from Bihar


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Janata Parivar Wedding: PM Narendra Modi ‘showstopper’ at Saifai | The Indian Express







During his 15 minute stay, Prime Minister Narendra Modi stole the show at the tilak ceremony of SP president Mulayam Singh Yadav’s grand nephew Tej Pratap Singh Yadav at Saifai on Saturday.

*Even SP leaders were surprised when their workers and supporters cheered and clapped while Modi waved at the crowd. Even the female members of Yadav family — both Mulayam and Lalu took turns to get their pictures clicked with Modi.*

*“The writing on the wall is clear, this man (Modi) has a craze among people. Those present in the crowd are our supporters and office bearers still everyone left their seat and started cheering when Modi arrived. We should now wake up as it is too late,” a SP legislator stated after the event.*






Modi arrived escorted by Mulayam and CM Akhilesh Yadav on the stage at 10:50 am. Before him Lalu Yadav, his family members and Mulayam’s family were already seated on stage while the tilak ceremony was going on.

The crowd which was seated in the Saifai Mahotsav pandal got excited as Modi dressed in yellow half sleeves jacket reached the stage. Almost all of them stood up on their seats and started clapping. Many jumped the barricades and took every vantage position on the pillars of the pandal to get a better view.

Hundreds of hands holding mobile phones could be seen clicking pictures of Modi. Some of them even reached the media section requesting the reporters seated to capture Modi in their mobiles.






Walking slowly, Modi too sensed the mood and waved to the crowd which responded well. Mulayam offered a shawl to Modi. Modi too responded by shaking hands firmly with Mulayam and Lalu. “He overshadowed our leader and the event. People only want to see him, the workers did not raise pro-Modi slogans which was the only thing left at the event,” a senior SP leader told The Indian Express.

Both Mulayam and Lalu escorted Modi to his seat where he sat with UP governor Ram Naik, Lalu and Mulayam. Such was the frenzy of Modi that the mike for the pandit performing the rituals of Tilak was removed and shehnai was played.

While the tilak ceremony continued, it was the turn of females and children of Mulayam’s and Lalu’s family to meet Modi. Lalu’s daughters, Akhilesh’s family members got their pictures clicked with Modi.

Mulayam’s cousin too had his picture clicked with Modi. Later on, taking to reporters, Ramgopal said, “Who does not want his pictures to be clicked with PM?”

Post photo session, Modi stood up and blessed the couple, Tej Pratap and Raj Lakshmi, and started to leave. However, Shivpal Yadav who was standing so far at the extreme corner requested him to reach the main stage as the crowd was getting restless. Modi obliged and waved at the crowd one more time.






No sooner Modi left at 11:05 am, the crowd too started to disperse, mostly to the food section.

CM Akhilesh accompanied Modi till the air strip after his brief stay at Power Corporation’s guest house.

Former SP leader Amar Singh arrived at the venue and there was no one to receive him. Amar Singh was not even escorted to the stage, but Shivpal accompanied him in his official vehicle.

SP leaders complained about very brief appearance of their Rajya Sabha MP Jaya Bachchan who left the stage within few minutes. “She has been made MP from our party and does not have time for the function. Netaji should think again for promoting her,” a leader stated.

Amitabh Bachchan who arrived after Modi, drew some crowd when he reached on the stage but left within 10 minutes with Mulayam after extending his congratulations. SP leaders claimed that Union Home Minister Rajnath Singh was the next to arrive for the event. JD(U) president Sharad Yadav too was also present in the pandal.

Till 12:30 pm, most of the VIPs had left while wait was on for few others. Surprisingly, BJP’s MP Sakshi Maharaj was present and sat in the VVIP gallery. Till afternoon several of them were conspicuous by their absence as none of the BSP leaders were spotted in the pandal. *Till 1 am even SP ministers Azam Khan and Raghuraj Pratap Singh alias Raja Bhaiyya did not reach the main pandal. * 

For the SP supporters who had gathered in large numbers, the show proved to be a nightmare due to heavy traffic jam. The whole of Chandagi Ram stadium was filled with vehicles and it took hours for them to even move a few meters ahead. In the food section too people faced a hard time eating due to the heavy rush. Senior government officials including DG Police A K Jain and others too were on their toes due to the VIP movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

PM Narendra Modi breaks silence on attacks on Christians, ghar wapsi, threatens crackdown against extremists | The Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Mr PM, We Could Have Saved Govind Pansare

How moody killed pansare. Bhskats have anything to say ??


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

magudi said:


> Mr PM, We Could Have Saved Govind Pansare
> 
> How moody killed pansare. Bhskats have anything to say ??



Oh no, evil yindoos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Mamata Banerjee Aide Shibaji Panja Arrested at Kolkata Airport For Alleged Fraud

Fascists using IB, RAW, CBI, police to sabotage secular governments!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> Mr PM, We Could Have Saved Govind Pansare
> 
> How moody killed pansare. Bhskats have anything to say ??


Did they downgrade the rating or something?

Yes. A clueless answer to a stupid question.



magudi said:


> Mamata Banerjee Aide Shibaji Panja Arrested at Kolkata Airport For Alleged Fraud
> 
> Fascists using IB, RAW, CBI, police to sabotage secular governments!



Just like congress I suppose. Or like the police itself in WB. No?


----------



## magudi

Arvind Kejriwal’s Aam Aadmi Party had nothing to do with CAG audit of discoms | The Financial Express




Taking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

India secures release of priest Alexis Prem Kumar from Taliban after eight months | The Indian Express

@soulspeak hindutvavadis and there petty tricks to appease minorities.  Don't fall for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Inside KCR camp office rare video: calling security guards "Idiots" ? | Newsdiary.in

@wolfschanzze @itachiii @rubyjackass ---> Sorry if I irritated you,I thought you would like seeing this 

EDIT1:- This isn't an attack on TG or KCR... I just wanted to show you the insides of his camp office.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Looks like the kid who shot that video was an ABCD relative of KCR.  ........ but you can see the "class" of the kid and the family he comes from. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> Inside KCR camp office rare video: calling security guards "Idiots" ? | Newsdiary.in
> 
> @wolfschanzze @itachiii @rubyjackass ---> Sorry if I irritated you,I thought you would like seeing this
> 
> EDIT1:- This isn't an attack on TG or KCR... I just wanted to show you the insides of his camp office.


WTF? if that is what his grandsons think of Security men as Idiots, then they will grow up to be fine gentlemen like Pappu Rahul Gandhi (Idiot) or Robert Vadra ( with his sanctimonious attitude)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> Inside KCR camp office rare video: calling security guards "Idiots" ? | Newsdiary.in
> 
> @wolfschanzze @itachiii @rubyjackass ---> Sorry if I irritated you,I thought you would like seeing this
> 
> EDIT1:- This isn't an attack on TG or KCR... I just wanted to show you the insides of his camp office.



lol, nothing btr can be xpected frm a politician's child... especially from a family that built its fortune on deaths of innocent tg people... sme other links showing how these family members respect fellow humans..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> PM Narendra Modi breaks silence on attacks on Christians, ghar wapsi, threatens crackdown against extremists | The Financial Express



Things like these reassure me that I made the correct choice last elections

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Robert Vadra, son-in-law of Congress President Sonia Gandhi, has had his name removed from a list of passengers who are exempt from frisking before flying.
> 
> The _Times of India_ reported that Vadra's name had been blanked out at the Goa airport, a decision that was also reportedly influenced by passenger anger.
> *
> "Several passengers used to ask us what Vadra's credentials were to be on that list. So we plastered it out. Now, many express happiness at not seeing his name,"* _TOI_ quoted a security official at the Goa airport as saying.
> 
> The _TOI_ report said however, that the home ministry was yet to take a call on removing Vadra's name from the list.
> 
> 
> 
> The inclusion of Vadra's name on the list was a constant sore point, especially after he was implicated in a number of land related scams in Haryana. In fact, a petition was started on the online petition site change,org, asking that Vadra's name be removed from the list:



Just an ordinary man: Airports begin removing Robert Vadra from no-frisking lists


Should have happened a LONG time ago, now the SPG has to be withdrawn from Priyanka, Rahul and Sonia- there is no reason at all why these people should be protected by the executive protection agency of India.

The GoI is withdrawing NSG cover to many protectees, what is stopping them from withdrawing SPG cover to the Gandhis? They are nothing, just ordinary citizens why are they elevated above the rest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap

pathetic Shame ON BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

isupportaap said:


> pathetic Shame ON BJP



Is BJP issuing passports now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Android

Abingdonboy said:


> Just an ordinary man: Airports begin removing Robert Vadra from no-frisking lists
> 
> 
> Should have happened a LONG time ago, now the SPG has to be withdrawn from Priyanka, Rahul and Sonia- there is no reason at all why these people should be protected by the executive protection agency of India.
> 
> The GoI is withdrawing NSG cover to many protectees, what is stopping them from withdrawing SPG cover to the Gandhis? They are nothing, just ordinary citizens why are they elevated above the rest?



As much as i hate them but truth is sonia gandhi was the defacto PM for last 10 Years and giving them NSG protection cover is sadly required for the same reason as any other ex-pm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

@wolfschanzze @ranjit 
@JanjaWeed
Yaar mai ban kya ho gaya Delhi me AAP Communist capture ho gaya .... lol @Echo_419 is Fed in the A.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> @wolfschanzze @ranjit
> @JanjaWeed
> Yaar mai ban kya ho gaya Delhi me AAP Communist capture ho gaya .... lol @Echo_419 is Fed in the A.


Long time bro, yeah we missed you, Lot of things happened, Commies in Delhi and the media is going bonkers right now, There is a lot planned by Anti-hindu parties in Summer.
RW is also planning to make dharnas in front of media houses to reduce their hindu bashing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


> @wolfschanzze @ranjit
> @JanjaWeed
> Yaar mai ban kya ho gaya Delhi me AAP Communist capture ho gaya .... lol @Echo_419 is Fed in the A.



Man..you took your time....didn't you? Did AAPtards abduct you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

wolfschanzze said:


> Long time bro, yeah we missed you, Lot of things happened, Commies in Delhi and the media is going bonkers right now, There is a lot planned by Anti-hindu parties in Summer.
> RW is also planning to make dharnas in front of media houses to reduce their hindu bashing.



Things are heating up in your town too me thinks ... Heard Hydrabad electricity situ is not so good i heard. 

Anyway...glad I am not in Delhi lol .... look open land encroachment in delhi 





@Echo_419   please tag delhiwaalas here hahahaha
Do i see skullcaps 

As far as seculars concerned Shekhar gupta went to Lahore litfest and bad mouthed modi and by extension India 









Rest my part of india is secular free (MP  ) .. growing fast baby 
You tell how'r you?



JanjaWeed said:


> Man..you took your time....didn't you? Did AAPtards abduct you?


Lol ... hahaha Nah I was underground because I had really drawn blood with them after may 16  ...
Anyway .... Shocked about delhi  ... oh well atleast media will be busy in delhi drama so we can continue our work around the country 

Anyway I was bombed by this message after Delhi results 
 Paanch saal Kejriwal ... Delhi banega West Bengal 
tragically true

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

PM Modi Saved Me, Says Jesuit Aid Worker Released From Taliban Captivity

Traitor barinwashed sanghi mole praising communal tard  No more father status for him



wolfschanzze said:


> Long time bro, yeah we missed you, Lot of things happened, Commies in Delhi and the media is going bonkers right now, There is a lot planned by Anti-hindu parties in Summer.
> RW is also planning to make dharnas in front of media houses to reduce their hindu bashing.


Seriously ? RW planning demonstartions for hindu bashing ?



isupportaap said:


> pathetic Shame ON BJP


This is serious dude , if we keep quiet and let the fascists ruin democracy like this , we'll be ruins pretty soon . What we need immediately is dharnas to show moditards our strenght and resolve to fight his fascism



AugenBlick said:


> @wolfschanzze @ranjit
> @JanjaWeed
> Yaar mai ban kya ho gaya Delhi me AAP Communist capture ho gaya .... lol @Echo_419 is Fed in the A.



Welcome back saaar



MokshaVimukthi said:


> Is BJP issuing passports now ?


Don't act like a dumb bhakat . You know bjp is behind every leaf that moves in this country , don't you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> @wolfschanzze @ranjit
> @JanjaWeed
> Yaar mai ban kya ho gaya Delhi me AAP Communist capture ho gaya .... lol @Echo_419 is Fed in the A.



Welcome back sir



AugenBlick said:


> Things are heating up in your town too me thinks ... Heard Hydrabad electricity situ is not so good i heard.
> 
> Anyway...glad I am not in Delhi lol .... look open land encroachment in delhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Echo_419   please tag delhiwaalas here hahahaha
> Do i see skullcaps
> 
> As far as seculars concerned Shekhar gupta went to Lahore litfest and bad mouthed modi and by extension India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest my part of india is secular free (MP  ) .. growing fast baby
> You tell how'r you?
> 
> 
> Lol ... hahaha Nah I was underground because I had really drawn blood with them after may 16  ...
> Anyway .... Shocked about delhi  ... oh well atleast media will be busy in delhi drama so we can continue our work around the country
> 
> Anyway I was bombed by this message after Delhi results
> Paanch saal Kejriwal ... Delhi banega West Bengal
> tragically true



Meri Delhi kii toh maar lenge AAPWALE 
Looks like @magudi is on fire

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Rahul gandhi going on a sabatical from Congress


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569731876694290432
Rahul Gandhi Seeks Leave 'to 'Reflect on Party's Future,' Say Congress Sources

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Soumitra said:


> Rahul gandhi going on a sabatical from Congress
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569731876694290432



This is terrible. 

We need Rahul Gandhi for at least 10 more years so that Modi can be elected back as PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

@isupportaap Indians Knew Small Pox Inoculation Before Jenner invented Vaccine: Harsh Vardhan

Sanghis making a mockery out of us, please make new thread and expose bhakats before Bangladeshis or Pakistanis do



AugenBlick said:


> Do i see skullcaps



Dahell.... land encroachments have no religion 

Run FASCISTS Run!!!! 


Our hero is here!!! 







Oh his chartered flight!! 

Accompanied by stalwarts like pankajprachauri(ex editor ndtv, advisor to great MMS) 


Your game is OVER!!!!!!!!! 


Bahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> @isupportaap Indians Knew Small Pox Inoculation Before Jenner invented Vaccine: Harsh Vardhan
> 
> Sanghis making a mockery out of us, please make new thread and expose bhakats before Bangladeshis or Pakistanis do
> 
> 
> 
> Dahell.... land encroachments have no religion
> 
> Run FASCISTS Run!!!!
> 
> 
> Our hero is here!!!
> 
> View attachment 195531
> 
> 
> 
> Oh his chartered flight!!
> 
> Accompanied by stalwarts like pankajprachauri(ex editor ndtv, advisor to great MMS)
> 
> 
> Your game is OVER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Bahahaha



Yehh our maha yodha of secularism is here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Soumitra said:


> Rahul gandhi going on a sabatical from Congress
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569731876694290432
> Rahul Gandhi Seeks Leave 'to 'Reflect on Party's Future,' Say Congress Sources




Why bhakats hell bent on picking non issues. Last week he was on vacation in bali so obviously he needs sometime to pull himself back together hence the request for leave!


----------



## Android

Welcome to Soviet Socialist Islamic Republic of Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

The anarchists having a field day

AAP MLA Ram Niwas Goel booked for 'raiding' builder's house | Zee News

AAP supporters clash with police, 2 MLAs booked for rioting | The Indian Express



Android said:


> Welcome to Soviet Socialist Islamic Republic of Delhi


 
make it 'Soviet Socialist Anarchist Islamic Brainless Republic of Delhi'

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

magudi said:


> Why bhakats hell bent on picking non issues. Last week he was on vacation in bali so obviously he needs sometime to pull himself back together hence the request for leave!



Leave alone bhaktas . Congressis are giving stupid reasons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Android said:


> As much as i hate them but truth is sonia gandhi was the defacto PM for last 10 Years and giving them NSG protection cover is sadly required for the same reason as any other ex-pm.


SPG covers the Gandhis and PMs not the NSG bro. BUT that doesn't change the fact she never officially was the PM and look at the SPG act she and the rest of the Gandhis are not being provided SPG cover because she was the "de facto" PM but because they are the immediate family of a former PM (Rajiv) and they have been covered for how many decades now as a result? The SPG cover given to former PMs and their families is meant to be reviewed every year, is this being done for them? There is no reason they should continue to enjoy SPG cover when they hold no official post and if there is a threat perception give them local police, or even CRPF, cover strip them of SPG cover it is obscene they have enjoyed it this long.



magudi said:


> @isupportaap Indians Knew Small Pox Inoculation Before Jenner invented Vaccine: Harsh Vardhan
> 
> Sanghis making a mockery out of us, please make new thread and expose bhakats before Bangladeshis or Pakistanis do
> 
> 
> 
> Dahell.... land encroachments have no religion
> 
> Run FASCISTS Run!!!!
> 
> 
> Our hero is here!!!
> 
> View attachment 195531
> 
> 
> 
> Oh his chartered flight!!
> 
> Accompanied by stalwarts like pankajprachauri(ex editor ndtv, advisor to great MMS)
> 
> 
> Your game is OVER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Bahahaha


Reminds me of Gandhi, he was proclaimed as a "simple man" but he used to have entire trains chartered for his travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## About.to.be.banned

isupportaap said:


> pathetic Shame ON BJP




Another proof of AAPtard's retardedness.

He does not have a passport for past 5 years. AFAIK, barring past 8 months, it was Congress government at center for those 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 195738


smart move kejru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

watched a show on news today.............poor Ravi Shankar ..............he was like wtf when asked about a afidavit giving by govt in SC for not increasing MSP ...................lolwa.............

here goes a election promise of BJP.................it was even in manifesto ............cant sweep it under carpet by saying it a jumla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

While Haryana coffers empty, its FM takes 3-week break in US

Good governance ................


----------



## cloud_9

Aklais with their freebies and idiotic ideas have already ruined Punjab and looks like the freebies will continue under AAP too.

Hopefully Mann and other people don't tread the same path as AAP Delhi.


----------



## magudi

Hahh

Run fascists run

Until your fascist pm apologises for remarks on saint Teresa we won't allow you to run the house 

Ache din 

Secularism will return 

Fascists shall be toppled in no time 

'Please Spare Mother Teresa,' Says Arvind Kejriwal on RSS Chief Mohan Bhagwat's Comments

Said like a boss!! 

Our hero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

magudi said:


> Hahh
> 
> Run fascists run
> 
> Until your fascist pm apologises for remarks on saint Teresa we won't allow you to run the house
> 
> Ache din
> 
> Secularism will return
> 
> Fascists shall be toppled in no time
> 
> 'Please Spare Mother Teresa,' Says Arvind Kejriwal on RSS Chief Mohan Bhagwat's Comments
> 
> Said like a boss!!
> 
> Our hero


What will 4 anarchist MPs do in the house? Bhul gaye ye Lok sabha hai tumhara ghar nahi. Yahaan hamara rajya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Lol fraud and dogma propagated by seculars yuck!


----------



## magudi

Soumitra said:


> What will 4 anarchist MPs do in the house? Bhul gaye ye Lok sabha hai tumhara ghar nahi. Yahaan hamara rajya hai



You can't do shit

Your so called reforms are stuck from day one 

Government Tables Land Bill in Lok Sabha, Opposition Walks Out - NDTV


----------



## jaatram

Lo bhai ... aa gaya Delhi CM apni aaukat pe. Governance gayi bhaad mein lets do dharna.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Lo bhai ... aa gaya Delhi CM apni aaukat pe. Governance gayi bhaad mein lets do dharna.


check my post of 10/02... prediction coming true sooner than I expected.. 


JanjaWeed said:


> Dilliwalo.. you asked for it.. you got it.. now live with it for next 5 yrs. *Jantar Mantar / Ram Leela maidan, dharnas,* traffic jams, power cuts, water shortage are going to be the story of your life from now on! Good luck... best regards.. BJP bhakt!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> check my post of 10/02... prediction coming true sooner than I expected..


You should have heard his speech from the stage, he was so contradicting. I mean I just can't explain it. He knows only center can give him land for colleges and school in delhi yet he was condemning Modi for land bill, but in the same breathe he was saying people will happily give their land for infrastructure, metros, schools, colleges and canals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> You should have heard his speech from the stage, he was so contradicting. I mean I just can't explain it. He knows only center can give him land for colleges and school in delhi yet he was condemning Modi for land bill, but in the same breathe he was saying people will happily give their land for infrastructure, metros, schools, colleges and canals.



Just like his speech other day during oath taking ceremony.. _West mai leader log bus pe jaate hai._.. & in the same breath he says.. _agar gadi nahi loonga toh kaam pe kaise jaunga?_ & the other classic was.. _mujhe bada ghar nahi chahiye.. bus pair failane ke liye chote ghar milega toh chalega... 5 kamre wale ghar toh chahiye hoga.. jisme ek office bhi ho aur kam se kam 500 logo ki baitne ka intezaam ho!_ & idiot is now looking to get one in lutyens! talk about contradictions & hypocrisy.. this guy takes the biscuit!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> Just like his speech other day during oath taking ceremony.. _West mai leader log bus pe jaate hai._.. & in the same breath he says.. _agar gadi nahi loonga toh kaam pe kaise jaunga?_ & the other classic was.. _mujhe bada ghar nahi chahiye.. bus pair failane ke liye chote ghar milega toh chalega... 5 kamre wale ghar toh chahiye hoga.. jisme ek office bhi ho aur kam se kam 500 logo ki baitne ka intezaam ho!_ & idiot is now looking to get one in lutyens! talk about contradictions & hypocrisy.. this guy takes the biscuit!


deputy CM Sisodiya is shifting in Shiela Dixit's Bungalow, kasam se 50% of Delhities are chutiyas of highest order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570165347610791938
"If we want to construct
metro,build new hospitals, schools, colleges the
people give up their land happily" - YugPurush

I don't know how his followers support this utter nonsense. Is it just today or are all his speeches ill informed like this one? 

I mean common, i know AAPTARDS will be jumping to defend even this but hey are they such comies and brain dead that they take morale high ground accusing other of being blind bhakts but when it comes to their yugpurush they get to do the cult worshipping and it becomes logical somehow 

Finance Commission: Modi’s federalism gets leg up as states get a bonanza

Bhai beheno kha h ache din?? 

Arey koi to iske upar dharnagiri karo!!


----------



## jaatram

Just heard a bengali talking about Ooche din .... i thought they voted for Poribortan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

No more Metro mania as AAP MLAs use cars, SUVs to reach Delhi assembly - The Economic Times

Common man before elections, VIP after elections 

Where are the brainless nut cases ? @magudi , @isupportaap ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## About.to.be.banned

IndoCarib said:


> No more Metro mania as AAP MLAs use cars, SUVs to reach Delhi assembly - The Economic Times
> 
> Common man before elections, VIP after elections
> 
> Where are the brainless nut cases ? @magudi , @isupportaap ??




I think you were not able to read sarcasm in magudi's posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> No more Metro mania as AAP MLAs use cars, SUVs to reach Delhi assembly - The Economic Times
> 
> Common man before elections, VIP after elections
> 
> Where are the brainless nut cases ? @magudi , @isupportaap ??




What wrong with that? Feku spend 2000cr on his useless foreign visit dramas that too on jets. You have no problem with that? yet you question a few mlas going to assembly in cars. Hypocrite


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> What wrong with that? Feku spend 2000cr on his useless foreign visit dramas *that too on jets*. You have no problem with that? yet you question a few mlas going to assembly in cars. Hypocrite


 
You mental ! Who the f*&k are you judge why a PM should visit foreign countries ? So how do go abroad ? By train ??  You thought only Indian PM visits foreign countries ? You dumbf*&k do you even know what international relations mean ? What is your IQ ? 2 ?

Moron , see for your self what Kejri said only few days ago

BBC News - Delhi chief Arvind Kejriwal swears to end 'VIP culture'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> While Haryana coffers empty, its FM takes 3-week break in US
> 
> Good governance ................



Haa bhai 
AAP wale mere Wifi kaha hai ?



IndoCarib said:


> You mental ! Who the f*&k are you judge why a PM should visit foreign countries ? So how do go abroad ? By train ??  You thought only Indian PM visits foreign countries ? You dumbf*&k do you even know what international relations mean ? What is your IQ ? 2 ?
> 
> Moron , see for your self what Kejri said only few days ago
> 
> BBC News - Delhi chief Arvind Kejriwal swears to end 'VIP culture'



Aree @magudi apnna hi admi hai bas teri todhi Le raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Echo_419 said:


> Haa bhai
> AAP wale mere Wifi kaha hai ?
> 
> 
> 
> Aree @magudi apnna hi admi hai bas teri todhi Le raha hai


 
kya ? woh sab sarcasm tha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> kya ? woh sab sarcasm tha ?



Yes it was


----------



## kbd-raaf

magudi said:


> Hahh
> 
> Run fascists run
> 
> Until your fascist pm apologises for remarks on saint Teresa we won't allow you to run the house
> 
> Ache din
> 
> Secularism will return
> 
> Fascists shall be toppled in no time
> 
> 'Please Spare Mother Teresa,' Says Arvind Kejriwal on RSS Chief Mohan Bhagwat's Comments
> 
> Said like a boss!!
> 
> Our hero



I hope everyone knows that this guy is actually a Modi troll


----------



## IndoCarib

Echo_419 said:


> Yes it was


 
uska sarcasm pakdna bahut mushkil hai. bilkul aaptard lag raha tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

IndoCarib said:


> uska sarcasm pakdna bahut mushkil hai. bilkul aaptard lag raha tha


@magudi is a bhakt in AAP supporter character. May he be the next Stephen Colbert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570199029667098624

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> Things are heating up in your town too me thinks ... Heard Hydrabad electricity situ is not so good i heard.
> 
> Anyway...glad I am not in Delhi lol .... look open land encroachment in delhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Echo_419   please tag delhiwaalas here hahahaha
> Do i see skullcaps
> 
> As far as seculars concerned Shekhar gupta went to Lahore litfest and bad mouthed modi and by extension India
> 
> 
> 
> Rest my part of india is secular free (MP  ) .. growing fast baby
> You tell how'r you?
> 
> 
> Anyway I was bombed by this message after Delhi results
> Paanch saal Kejriwal ... Delhi banega West Bengal
> tragically true


Well yeah, we will have bad situation soon as summer approaches, our CM KCR has already notified it will take atleast 3 years to rectify the electricity shortage situation,so we have to bear with 4 hour power cuts everyday from next month etc.
Indirectly he is saying i wont work on any grid nor make new power generation plants till my term ends, he already finished almost a year and another 3 years will be almost near elections of 2019 , in the last year he will dole out freebies, so We are fooled and f*cked,but still hoping he will do good,atleast he is showing signs of not going Secular as Arvind and Mamata didi.

What is it with These Secular journalists who bash Bharat and Modi out of India?Do they think they can get wah,wah! and score brownie points from Pakistanis?

Delhi was a good thing in other way, as BJP needed to wake up, it was in party mood after may16 and subsequent wins in other states,AAP will be confined to Delhi now as they work their arses off to deliver their promises,if they were not in power they would have resorted to the usual nautanki everyday all over India.

Delhi is going West Bengal way, no doubt about it though,Now they have launched Dharna 2.0 with Anna Hazare,Delhites need this lesson very badly. I hope BJP becomes strong in TG in next 5 years. 



magudi said:


> Seriously ? RW planning demonstartions for hindu bashing ?


Yeah, what to do we are becoming minorities everyday in our country,Last time i checked Kshatriyas were declared OBC's in Karnataka the Community which ruled India and other parts for a Millennia.




magudi said:


> @isupportaap Indians Knew Small Pox Inoculation Before Jenner invented Vaccine: Harsh Vardhan
> 
> Sanghis making a mockery out of us, please make new thread and expose bhakats before Bangladeshis or Pakistanis do
> 
> 
> 
> Dahell.... land encroachments have no religion
> 
> Run FASCISTS Run!!!!
> 
> 
> Our hero is here!!!
> 
> View attachment 195531
> 
> 
> 
> Oh his chartered flight!!
> 
> Accompanied by stalwarts like pankajprachauri(ex editor ndtv, advisor to great MMS)
> 
> 
> Your game is OVER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Bahahaha


Actually Dr.Harshvardhan is right Variolation was form of vaccination done in ancient times,the body fluid from i Person who was recently afflicted from chicken pox and on way to recovery was introduced into a healthy individual's body, since the Donor was on recovery period his body has developed natural immunity to Chicken pox,the new person inoculated would have mild fever,rash and subsequently developed immunity for chicken pow.
This was also noticed in Cow girls who milked Cows, as reinfection of Chicken pox made them immune.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

wolfschanzze said:


> Yeah, what to do we are becoming minorities everyday in our country,Last time i checked Kshatriyas were declared OBC's in Karnataka the Community which ruled India and other parts for a Millennia.


You're kidding right?


----------



## wolfschanzze

levina said:


> You're kidding right?


Thats true , check those links in twitter

"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569881180847280128"

"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569883649333555200"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

wolfschanzze said:


> Thats true , check those links in twitter
> 
> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569881180847280128"
> 
> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569883649333555200"


Any other link?


----------



## wolfschanzze

levina said:


> Any other link?


Well there are , i cant find them right now, you can ask some
Raju Kshatriyas demand 5 per cent reservation - The Hindu

http://www.backwardclasses.kar.nic.in/BCWD/Website/Commission/PDF File/CASTE GOs/20.4.94.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

wolfschanzze said:


> Well there are , i cant find them right now, you can ask some
> Raju Kshatriyas demand 5 per cent reservation - The Hindu
> 
> http://www.backwardclasses.kar.nic.in/BCWD/Website/Commission/PDF File/CASTE GOs/20.4.94.pdf


They wanted themselves to be declared backward??


----------



## wolfschanzze

levina said:


> They wanted themselves to be declared backward??


I don't know about that, but in the second link,there is a category 3 of that PDF you will find some castes who are dominant,
In AP Reddy,Kamma,Kapu are dominant castes.
Perhaps some Kannadigas here can clarify about the situation in Karnataka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> I don't know about that, but in the second link,there is a category 3 of that PDF you will find some castes who are dominant,
> In AP Reddy,Kamma,Kapu are dominant castes.
> Perhaps some Kannadigas here can clarify about the situation in Karnataka.



And Brahmin,Vysya,Raju & Velama can also be considered as Upper castes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> Haa bhai
> AAP wale mere Wifi kaha hai ?
> 
> 
> 
> Aree @magudi apnna hi admi hai bas teri todhi Le raha hai




Actually AAP is waiting for 15 lac to reach account of @IndoCarib ..........then people will get wifi


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> Actually AAP is waiting for 15 lac to reach account of @IndoCarib ..........then people will get wifi




Was 15 lac mantioned in bjps manifesto ?


----------



## wolfschanzze

Jason bourne said:


> Was 15 lac mantioned in bjps manifesto ?


nope, its a rumour created by AAP and Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> Actually AAP is waiting for 15 lac to reach account of @IndoCarib ..........then people will get wifi


AAP waiting for 15 lac like this ...






@levina Aam Aadmi Party at work in Delhi assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Prometheus

Jason bourne said:


> Was 15 lac mantioned in bjps manifesto ?




nope that was a "JUMLA" by lord Feku to feed his Bhakts

but one thing was in the manifesto..............increasing MSP of produce by farmers like myself.

BJP said in his menifesto ................we will give 50% profit over the cost of farming ...............but Modi govt filled afidavit in SC saying they are not gonna do that.................now that was not a "JUMLA"

Any comment ???



jaatram said:


> AAP waiting for 15 lac like this ...




omg ............look at Bhagwant maan salla tharki



wolfschanzze said:


> nope, its a rumour created by AAP and Congress.




nope it was a "JUMLA" by Modi


----------



## Jason bourne

Prometheus said:


> nope that was a "JUMLA" by lord Feku to feed his Bhakts
> 
> but one thing was in the manifesto..............increasing MSP of produce by farmers like myself.
> 
> BJP said in his menifesto ................we will give 50% profit over the cost of farming ...............but Modi govt filled afidavit in SC saying they are not gonna do that.................now that was not a "JUMLA"
> 
> Any comment ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg ............look at Bhagwant maan salla tharki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope it was a "JUMLA" by Modi




Yeppiiiii 50% subsidy in bijli free water delhi valooo aapki to nikl padi ....


----------



## wolfschanzze

Prometheus said:


> nope it was a "JUMLA" by Modi


Nope it was rumour created by AAPtards like you! Just wait once the Hindu temples are out of Govt. Control you shall see the next phase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> omg ............look at Bhagwant maan salla tharki


that single woman is giving them guys some empowerment.


----------



## SpArK

Delhi Govt cuts power tariff by 50 per cent for consumption up to 400 units per month: Manish Sisodia, AAP Press Conference


----------



## magudi

wolfschanzze said:


> Nope it was rumour created by AAPtards like you! Just wait once the Hindu temples are out of Govt. Control you shall see the next phase



Bro is that happening anytime soon?


----------



## wolfschanzze

magudi said:


> Bro is that happening anytime soon?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569480451603046400It is happening,Many Shankaracharyas and Temple boards are coming to form a united Hindu temple board,the Government then cannot say No to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

wolfschanzze said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569480451603046400It is happening,Many Shankaracharyas and Temple boards are coming to form a united Hindu temple board,the Government then cannot say No to them.



Awesome 

Also RTE discrimination against schools run by majority community should end asap i don't know what the hell lady irani is doing instead of fixing it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

magudi said:


> Awesome
> 
> Also RTE discrimination against schools run by majority community should end asap i don't know what the hell lady irani is doing instead of fixing it


All will happen bro, but first let us get the temples out of Governments grip, then we will have the funds to pursue charity work and give a befitting reply to these Evangelists and Mullahs.


----------



## Jason bourne

Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), Central Office, New Delhi on the burning issue of `Land Acquisition Ordinance, 2014’has issued a press statement today, stating “This time you are wrong Mr. Anna Hazare”. The press release reads as under:”

• We respect Anna for his agitation against Corruption. 

• But in present case, it appears that Anna Hazare has fallen in the hands of those international forces who want to keep India under-developed-Medha patkar opposed Narmada dam also

• These elements encouraged similar agitations and still doing in the name of environment-stalling various projects. As if Indians don’t care for environment and don’t know how to make a balance.

• They keep maligning India on International forums in the name of Human rights and civil liberties;

• Now in the name of land Acquisition-that too ill-informed opinion, or deliberate twisting

• Anna is failing to understand that Farmers’ sons and daughters now want modern amenities and jobs

• They want to work not on fields but on infrastructure projects, manufacturing and service units

• Can he stop this change-from rural to urban orientation, from foot-walk to motor driving??

• If such opportunities are not created who suffers-the common man only. Not big people. 

Will Anna Hazare reply?

• Is a school or hospital not the need of a farmer? Does his crop not require a road to reach market? 

• Can it be made without land; can Government create land to build roads? 

• The land on which he is sitting on Dharna, must have belonged to some farmer at some point of time

• The road he came from Palwal must have been made on the land of a large number of farmers

• Does he not use a train or airport-which are all made on the lands which were acquired from farmers. 

• Anna should first commit that he will not move on anything which has been made on acquired land

What is the land acquisition Ordinance of NDA Government

• The ordinance does not even touch the compensation part-It’s the same

• The ordinance also doesn’t touch the R & R provisions-they remain the same

• Thus, the Compensation and R & R provisions have not been diluted even a bit. 

• In fact, the ordinance has brought under this provision of enhanced compensation even those acquisitions which are done by and through other 13 central Acts Like Railways Act, National highway Act etc. UPA Government did not do so…

• The earstwhile Act of 2013 was a political gimmick of UPA just to get votes and not to benefit the farmer community. -Why did they not do it in seventy years after independence? Why it came in 2013?

• Under the 2013 Act, the procedure has been made so clumsy that it will take seven to eight years to finalise a land acquisition proceeding.-does it not have a cost? Cost over-run is paid from public money only.

• Also, till then the said land will remain unused-both by the farmer and the acquiring agency

• Why will the farmer invest in this land if he knows that it will be acquired even the end of a long process

Who benefits from the UPA’s Act of 2013

• The beneficiary of the 2013 Act is the bureaucracy and the middlemen

• Everyone knows that getting the consent of 80% land owners is not feasible

• What if 79% give the consent. Shoukld the proposal fail just because of 1% who become decisive? 

• Everyone knows that it is not possible to get consent of all through Public hearing

• But if there are middlemen they can mediate in all this.

• In case of Public projects like schools, hospitals, roads etc who will do this

• If Assembly and parliament can run on 50%+1 majority, why this 80% requirement for public projects? This is done just to keep the country where it is and reap political benefits in election. 

• The Social Impact assessment has not been done away with by the ordinance. It has been left at the discretion of the competent Government to apply it.



Benefits of the Ordinance

• Farmers get remunerative prices and the value of the land is unlocked fast instead going through a long process

• People of backward areas also get acess to modern infrastructure and amenities 

• Employment gets generated; livelihoods created

• Farmers get what they deserve; country gets development which it badly needs

• Country cannot be kept hostage by opportunist politicians like those in UPA

• The youth of this country who is your strength, is waiting for modern amenities-it can’t happen without land-Mr. Anna you are doing injustice with the country, its youth and its people



No one knew Anna & Party can lie so blatantly

They have been wrongly projecting these issues…



• The ordinance has not touched the provisions of Compensation-It remains the same as in 2013 Act. but Anna & party is misguiding everyone that compensation has been reduced

• In fact, the ordinance enables the farmers to get the same higher compensation in case the land is acquired under any of the 13 central Acts. 

• The ordinance does not take away the right of the affected farmer to go in court- but Anna & party is talking as if such right has been taken away

• The provisions of Social Impact Assessment (SIA) & Consent clause have not been done away with- the ordinance has only delegated it to the respective state governments. This is in true spirit of federalism. It is wrong to say that ordinance removes these provisions all together. 

• Anna & party is creating an impression that the ordinance was passed to benefit the corporates. –This is wrong. 

• In fact, Hospitals, schools, affordable housing specially for the poor, rural infrastructure including electrification, infrastructure including social infrastructure, national Security & defence projects and industrial corridors are the only exemptions made for SIA and consent clause that too with further discretion of the appropriate Government. 

• All such projects are mostly done by the Government and not by corporate. The only enabler is made for PPP projects where land ownership remains with the Government. Everyone knows that schools, hospitals etc are coming up in PPP mode. 

• Another mis-information is being spread with regard to lapse of the Acquisition proceedings after five years in caompensation was not paid or possession was not taken- the ordinance only says that in cases where there is a court stay, or a tribunal award or where the money is already deposited in the treasury, such period will not be counted in five years. 

• The then State Governments of Maharashtra, Kerala, Delhi, Haryana, UP had specifically requested to extend the period of return of acquired land from five years to a longer period. However, instead of extending it in a blanket way, the ordinance has left it on the nature of project for which the land is being acquired. Thus, on case to case basis, the period has to be specified for setting up the project. After that the land will revert to the farmer. 

• It is being projected that no consultation was done in this regard. In fact, most of the CMs, including those of congress have made representation that the Land Acquisition Act passed by the UPA Govt makes development impossible.

• On 27th June, 2014, the Union Minister of Rural Development (Mr. Nitin Gadakari) held discussion with representatives of 32 State Govts & UTs at Vigyan Bhavan. This included State revenue Ministers and officials. During this consultation even more far reaching amendments were suggested which include changing the definition of affected family, provisions on R & R, food security etc. However, the NDA Government has taken a pragmatic and pro-poor stand only while bringing out the amendment. 



Congress wants to keep the country Backward. But some congressmen had their conscience

Look what the then Congress CMs and Governments have said on the 2013 Act…



Kerala: 

• Obtaining consent of land owners prior to preliminary notification is a herculean task as the identification of land owners at such initial stages may pose a problem.

• Social Impact Assessment study should be compulsory; it should be conducted only for larger projects. The process is time consuming and escalates the cost of small projects substantially.

Haryana:

• Under PPP Projects, ownership of lands vests with the Government. Therefore, the consent requirement should be done away with or it should be brought down to 50%.

Karnataka: 

• Social Impact Study should be compulsory only for large projects.



Maharashtra went a step further…



• The then Maharashtra’s Congress Govt in August 2014 eventually lowered the compensation from 4 times the market value to 2.2 times the market value (notification attached). Surprising to find that people who are opposing it now did not oppose this step by the Maharashtra Govt. 



Other States/CMs had a similar view: 



UP

• Section 24 (2), retrospective application of the Act is a problematic one. This may be re-examined, specially as it is creating problem in certain cases where acquisition was done for defence purposes. The provision of opening cases of 5 years back is not practicable.

West Bengal

• In the time between enforcement of the Act (01.01.14) and final publication of the Rules, cushion should be provided to ongoing cases of land acquisition under Section 24 so that they do not lapse. “

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> Actually AAP is waiting for 15 lac to reach account of @IndoCarib ..........then people will get wifi



Baat maat Badal,free wifi kaha hai joh promise kiya tha Kejru nee


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rahul Gandhi, Currently on Leave, to be Made Congress President in April: Sources

Congratulations...next stage of Congress mukht Bharat begins in April!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

wolfschanzze said:


> Thats true , check those links in twitter
> 
> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569881180847280128"
> 
> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569883649333555200"



Reservations needs to be scrapped ASAP,they are destroying what's left of the Hindu Society



JanjaWeed said:


> Rahul Gandhi, Currently on Leave, to be Made Congress President in April: Sources
> 
> Congratulations...next stage of Congress mukht Bharat begins in April!



Looks like Cong is well on it's way to become history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isupportaap

BHAKTS MUST ANSWER


----------



## IndoCarib

It is easy to promsie freebies and deliver freebies. Kejri is not worried if the govt runs out of money, bcoz he doesnt care.


isupportaap said:


> BHAKTS MUST ANSWER


 

Giving free stuff is easy, as long it is not yours. I have one questions to you.

*WHERE WILL THE MONEY COME FROM TO FUND THE FREE STUFF ?*



Prometheus said:


> Actually AAP is waiting for 15 lac to reach account of @IndoCarib ..........then people will get wifi


 
He said 15 lacs to poor people. Now everybody wants to be to poor.

I dont need govt's free stuff or cash. I am not a dumb aaptard. I know how economy works.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), Central Office, New Delhi on the burning issue of `Land Acquisition Ordinance, 2014’has issued a press statement today, stating “This time you are wrong Mr. Anna Hazare”. The press release reads as under:”
> 
> • We respect Anna for his agitation against Corruption.
> 
> • But in present case, it appears that Anna Hazare has fallen in the hands of those international forces who want to keep India under-developed-Medha patkar opposed Narmada dam also
> 
> • These elements encouraged similar agitations and still doing in the name of environment-stalling various projects. As if Indians don’t care for environment and don’t know how to make a balance.
> 
> • They keep maligning India on International forums in the name of Human rights and civil liberties;
> 
> • Now in the name of land Acquisition-that too ill-informed opinion, or deliberate twisting
> 
> • Anna is failing to understand that Farmers’ sons and daughters now want modern amenities and jobs
> 
> • They want to work not on fields but on infrastructure projects, manufacturing and service units
> 
> • Can he stop this change-from rural to urban orientation, from foot-walk to motor driving??
> 
> • If such opportunities are not created who suffers-the common man only. Not big people.
> 
> Will Anna Hazare reply?
> 
> • Is a school or hospital not the need of a farmer? Does his crop not require a road to reach market?
> 
> • Can it be made without land; can Government create land to build roads?
> 
> • The land on which he is sitting on Dharna, must have belonged to some farmer at some point of time
> 
> • The road he came from Palwal must have been made on the land of a large number of farmers
> 
> • Does he not use a train or airport-which are all made on the lands which were acquired from farmers.
> 
> • Anna should first commit that he will not move on anything which has been made on acquired land
> 
> What is the land acquisition Ordinance of NDA Government
> 
> • The ordinance does not even touch the compensation part-It’s the same
> 
> • The ordinance also doesn’t touch the R & R provisions-they remain the same
> 
> • Thus, the Compensation and R & R provisions have not been diluted even a bit.
> 
> • In fact, the ordinance has brought under this provision of enhanced compensation even those acquisitions which are done by and through other 13 central Acts Like Railways Act, National highway Act etc. UPA Government did not do so…
> 
> • The earstwhile Act of 2013 was a political gimmick of UPA just to get votes and not to benefit the farmer community. -Why did they not do it in seventy years after independence? Why it came in 2013?
> 
> • Under the 2013 Act, the procedure has been made so clumsy that it will take seven to eight years to finalise a land acquisition proceeding.-does it not have a cost? Cost over-run is paid from public money only.
> 
> • Also, till then the said land will remain unused-both by the farmer and the acquiring agency
> 
> • Why will the farmer invest in this land if he knows that it will be acquired even the end of a long process
> 
> Who benefits from the UPA’s Act of 2013
> 
> • The beneficiary of the 2013 Act is the bureaucracy and the middlemen
> 
> • Everyone knows that getting the consent of 80% land owners is not feasible
> 
> • What if 79% give the consent. Shoukld the proposal fail just because of 1% who become decisive?
> 
> • Everyone knows that it is not possible to get consent of all through Public hearing
> 
> • But if there are middlemen they can mediate in all this.
> 
> • In case of Public projects like schools, hospitals, roads etc who will do this
> 
> • If Assembly and parliament can run on 50%+1 majority, why this 80% requirement for public projects? This is done just to keep the country where it is and reap political benefits in election.
> 
> • The Social Impact assessment has not been done away with by the ordinance. It has been left at the discretion of the competent Government to apply it.
> 
> 
> 
> Benefits of the Ordinance
> 
> • Farmers get remunerative prices and the value of the land is unlocked fast instead going through a long process
> 
> • People of backward areas also get acess to modern infrastructure and amenities
> 
> • Employment gets generated; livelihoods created
> 
> • Farmers get what they deserve; country gets development which it badly needs
> 
> • Country cannot be kept hostage by opportunist politicians like those in UPA
> 
> • The youth of this country who is your strength, is waiting for modern amenities-it can’t happen without land-Mr. Anna you are doing injustice with the country, its youth and its people
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew Anna & Party can lie so blatantly
> 
> They have been wrongly projecting these issues…
> 
> 
> 
> • The ordinance has not touched the provisions of Compensation-It remains the same as in 2013 Act. but Anna & party is misguiding everyone that compensation has been reduced
> 
> • In fact, the ordinance enables the farmers to get the same higher compensation in case the land is acquired under any of the 13 central Acts.
> 
> • The ordinance does not take away the right of the affected farmer to go in court- but Anna & party is talking as if such right has been taken away
> 
> • The provisions of Social Impact Assessment (SIA) & Consent clause have not been done away with- the ordinance has only delegated it to the respective state governments. This is in true spirit of federalism. It is wrong to say that ordinance removes these provisions all together.
> 
> • Anna & party is creating an impression that the ordinance was passed to benefit the corporates. –This is wrong.
> 
> • In fact, Hospitals, schools, affordable housing specially for the poor, rural infrastructure including electrification, infrastructure including social infrastructure, national Security & defence projects and industrial corridors are the only exemptions made for SIA and consent clause that too with further discretion of the appropriate Government.
> 
> • All such projects are mostly done by the Government and not by corporate. The only enabler is made for PPP projects where land ownership remains with the Government. Everyone knows that schools, hospitals etc are coming up in PPP mode.
> 
> • Another mis-information is being spread with regard to lapse of the Acquisition proceedings after five years in caompensation was not paid or possession was not taken- the ordinance only says that in cases where there is a court stay, or a tribunal award or where the money is already deposited in the treasury, such period will not be counted in five years.
> 
> • The then State Governments of Maharashtra, Kerala, Delhi, Haryana, UP had specifically requested to extend the period of return of acquired land from five years to a longer period. However, instead of extending it in a blanket way, the ordinance has left it on the nature of project for which the land is being acquired. Thus, on case to case basis, the period has to be specified for setting up the project. After that the land will revert to the farmer.
> 
> • It is being projected that no consultation was done in this regard. In fact, most of the CMs, including those of congress have made representation that the Land Acquisition Act passed by the UPA Govt makes development impossible.
> 
> • On 27th June, 2014, the Union Minister of Rural Development (Mr. Nitin Gadakari) held discussion with representatives of 32 State Govts & UTs at Vigyan Bhavan. This included State revenue Ministers and officials. During this consultation even more far reaching amendments were suggested which include changing the definition of affected family, provisions on R & R, food security etc. However, the NDA Government has taken a pragmatic and pro-poor stand only while bringing out the amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> Congress wants to keep the country Backward. But some congressmen had their conscience
> 
> Look what the then Congress CMs and Governments have said on the 2013 Act…
> 
> 
> 
> Kerala:
> 
> • Obtaining consent of land owners prior to preliminary notification is a herculean task as the identification of land owners at such initial stages may pose a problem.
> 
> • Social Impact Assessment study should be compulsory; it should be conducted only for larger projects. The process is time consuming and escalates the cost of small projects substantially.
> 
> Haryana:
> 
> • Under PPP Projects, ownership of lands vests with the Government. Therefore, the consent requirement should be done away with or it should be brought down to 50%.
> 
> Karnataka:
> 
> • Social Impact Study should be compulsory only for large projects.
> 
> 
> 
> Maharashtra went a step further…
> 
> 
> 
> • The then Maharashtra’s Congress Govt in August 2014 eventually lowered the compensation from 4 times the market value to 2.2 times the market value (notification attached). Surprising to find that people who are opposing it now did not oppose this step by the Maharashtra Govt.
> 
> 
> 
> Other States/CMs had a similar view:
> 
> 
> 
> UP
> 
> • Section 24 (2), retrospective application of the Act is a problematic one. This may be re-examined, specially as it is creating problem in certain cases where acquisition was done for defence purposes. The provision of opening cases of 5 years back is not practicable.
> 
> West Bengal
> 
> • In the time between enforcement of the Act (01.01.14) and final publication of the Rules, cushion should be provided to ongoing cases of land acquisition under Section 24 so that they do not lapse. “



Wow questioning an anti corruption crusader like Anna now are we? 

Don't know how feku can stoop so low as to call the role model and heart throbe of millions of youth across the country a lier!! 

Pathetic 

Not to mention he's a fatherly figure for our muffler man

This time feku propaganda won't work 

Feku is on pay roll from adani to grab poor farmers land and give it to Ambani then push then into suicide! 

But we will not allow it. This time farmers shall unite and fascists will be tamed. All fake ordinances will be toppled 


Bhakats shall sit and watch


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Delhi CM Kejriwal and Co looking for bungalows in Lutyens' zone : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Delhi CM Kejriwal and Co looking for bungalows in Lutyens' zone : North, News - India Today




Fake news like feku promises 

Every child know India today is bjp mouth piece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

magudi said:


> Fake news like feku promises
> 
> Every child know India today is bjp mouth piece


A bungalow at Lutyens Zone? Not only Kejriwal, Manish Sisodia also looking for a plush house? - Oneindia

Delhi CM Kejriwal eyes Lutyens' abode instead of 'cursed' official residence | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Robinhood Pandey said:


> A bungalow at Lutyens Zone? Not only Kejriwal, Manish Sisodia also looking for a plush house? - Oneindia
> 
> Delhi CM Kejriwal eyes Lutyens' abode instead of 'cursed' official residence | Daily Mail Online





magudi said:


> Fake news like feku promises
> 
> Every child know India today is bjp mouth piece



What's wrong in it? Is that a sin? 

Mangalore Church Attacked Days After PM's Remarks on Religious Tolerance

^atleast we are not burning down churches after coming to power like sanghis do


----------



## IndoCarib

before elections aam admi says 'will end VIP culture' , after elections gets VIP security !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

I liked this screen shot that I saw on FB.
I'm glad that this govt has made its govt offices more accessible to the common man. The prompt replies from MEA saved a life.
@DRAY @scorpionx @nair @SpArK @jaatram @Jaat Rock @SrNair @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> I liked this screen shot that I saw on FB.
> I'm glad that this govt has made its govt offices more accessible to the common man. The prompt replies from MEA saved a life.
> @DRAY @scorpionx @nair @SpArK @jaatram @Jaat Rock @SrNair @Abingdonboy
> 
> View attachment 196521


I saw this too at Zaid Hamid-Real Comedian FB Page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Jaat Rock said:


> I saw this too at Zaid Hamid-Real Comedian FB Page


This too?
what else did you see on that page?


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> This too?
> what else did you see on that page?


I saw a lot of funny and informative posts on that page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

isupportaap said:


> BHAKTS MUST ANSWER




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570613366042963968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570614201820909568

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 196451
> 
> 
> before elections aam admi says 'will end VIP culture' , after elections gets VIP security !



And this one is from Kejriwal's fb page, such hypocrisy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/380580657841205249


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570598701271371776


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570608116527730688


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570469427197693952


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570215626762883073


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570466159969099776

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Robinhood Pandey said:


> A bungalow at Lutyens Zone? Not only Kejriwal, Manish Sisodia also looking for a plush house? - Oneindia
> 
> Delhi CM Kejriwal eyes Lutyens' abode instead of 'cursed' official residence | Daily Mail Online


Unreal......

I actually cannot come to terms with the level of hypocrisy, arrogance and self-entitlement this guy is showing. Why should he be housed in central govt accommodation when there is perfect official premises belonging to the Govt of Delhi being unused? 

All those sane individuals that voted for this clown must be having a sinking feeling right about now, not only his he no better than what he replaced he appears to be a whole lot worse....



DRAY said:


> And this one is from Kejriwal's fb page, such hypocrisy!


What a nice bit of propaganda , from this angle he is just a simply man on a walk of his city, too bad the truth is there for all to see:








@IndoCarib



levina said:


> I liked this screen shot that I saw on FB.
> I'm glad that this govt has made its govt offices more accessible to the common man. The prompt replies from MEA saved a life.
> @DRAY @scorpionx @nair @SpArK @jaatram @Jaat Rock @SrNair @Abingdonboy
> 
> View attachment 196521


Really great to see this kind of assertiveness in the GoI, well done MEA.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AugenBlick

Ghar vaapasi of Mehbooba Mufti

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

Abingdonboy said:


> Unreal......
> 
> I actually cannot come to terms with the level of hypocrisy, arrogance and self-entitlement this guy is showing. Why should he be housed in central govt accommodation when there is perfect official premises belonging to the Govt of Delhi being unused?
> 
> All those sane individuals that voted for this clown must be having a sinking feeling right about now, not only his he no better than what he replaced he appears to be a whole lot worse....
> 
> 
> What a nice bit of propaganda , from this angle he is just a simply man on a walk of his city, too bad the truth is there for all to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @IndoCarib
> 
> 
> Really great to see this kind of assertiveness in the GoI, well done MEA.



Unfortunately Kejri's propaganda posts are getting lakhs of likes and shares, people of Delhi are going crazy for him. And from the comments it seems that he got votes of entire Muslim population in Delhi, they are in huge numbers there to support him.

Arvind Kejriwal - Mobile Uploads | Facebook

Arvind Kejriwal - जो कहा सो किया। 400 यूनिट तक बिजली के... | Facebook

Even CPM is less harmful than this guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

DRAY said:


> Unfortunately Kejri's propaganda posts are getting lakhs of likes and shares, people of Delhi are going crazy for him. And from the comments it seems that he got votes of entire Muslim population in Delhi, they are in huge numbers there to support him.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal - Mobile Uploads | Facebook
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal - जो कहा सो किया। 400 यूनिट तक बिजली के... | Facebook
> 
> Even CPM is less harmful than this guy.


It's early days, it won't take long for his facade to crumble, he is still riding high off an impressive election result but once he proves unable to actually do any good for Delhi or its people then things will change. And I have no doubt the opposition parties will be waiting in the shadows sharpening their teeth and when they smell blood they will go in for the kill. I doubt the BJP will want to let an opportunity to redeem themselves from their dismal performance in the Delhi elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

DRAY said:


> And this one is from Kejriwal's fb page, such hypocrisy!


I am telling you after this PHOTO OP!
He will request Z+ Security only AAptards are fooled,not us though.
Lemme say Bharat is no Norse nation where their politician can go on a Bicycle.
India alone equals more than EU =European Nations in Size and Land.
So Don't even ask, what we are and what EU are!



AugenBlick said:


> Ghar vaapasi of Mehbooba Mufti


Absolute TROLLING BY AMIT SHAH!
CHANAKYA ON LEFT SIDE AND VEER SAVARKAR POTRAIT ON RIGHT SIDE!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Achche din no more: BJP will lose aam aadmi with Land Acquisition Bill - Firstpost


Hahaha feku's game exposed #kejriwalforpm2019

Up and Bihar farmer's also gone


----------



## micky

*SAD-BJP alliance sweeps civic polls in Punjab*
Daily News & Analysis - ‎33 minutes ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*Clean sweep by SAD, BJP in Pb civic polls*

Beating the anti-incumbency factor, the ruling Shiromani Akali Dal (SAD) and the BJP combine made a clean sweep in the elections held for 122 municipal councils and nagar panchayats of Punjab on Wednesday.

The Independents also emerged strong by throwing up a surprise by bagging a good number of seats. The Congress party too managed to make its presence felt in some of the areas including Ludhiana. The elections for 2062 wards of 122 municipal councils and nagar panchayats were held on Wednesday and the counting of votes started immediately after polling finished on the polling booths.

Till the filing of this report, the results for 1829 wards of 110 municipal councils and nagar panchayats have been declared, out of which SAD has won 722, BJP 285, and the Congress 209. The Independents bagged whopping 600 seats while making a complete sweep in Rahon, Longowal, among others.

The Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) and the People’s Party of Punjab (PPP) too managed to register wins in Jalandhar district. As the BSP won one seat each in Nakodar, Nurmahal, and Bhai Roopa, PPP bagged one seat in Phillaur and two in Gobindgarh. The election process concluded on peaceful note with 78.60 per cent polling barring stray incidents at some booths of Samana and Ferozepur.

“The election today was by and large peaceful expect some booths at Samana and Ferozepur. The re-polling would be conducted at these five booths on March 8,” said the State Election Commissioner SS Brar. The people’s mandate in favour of SAD and BJP candidates assumes significance as the combine is facing anti-incumbency for being in power for almost eight years now.

Moreover, the factor of increasing gulf between the two was also considered to affect their poll prospects. SAD was facing resistance of sorts by the BJP. In fact, the saffron brigade went solo at several places, including Tarn Taran after the state Local Bodies Minister Anil Joshi’s younger brother was attacked allegedly by Akali men. In 23-member Tarn Taran municipal council, SAD bagged 16 seats while BJP managed to win just seven.

Clean sweep by SAD, BJP in Pb civic polls

*@Prometheus *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Marxist said:


> *Clean sweep by SAD, BJP in Pb civic polls*
> 
> Beating the anti-incumbency factor, the ruling Shiromani Akali Dal (SAD) and the BJP combine made a clean sweep in the elections held for 122 municipal councils and nagar panchayats of Punjab on Wednesday.
> 
> The Independents also emerged strong by throwing up a surprise by bagging a good number of seats. The Congress party too managed to make its presence felt in some of the areas including Ludhiana. The elections for 2062 wards of 122 municipal councils and nagar panchayats were held on Wednesday and the counting of votes started immediately after polling finished on the polling booths.
> 
> Till the filing of this report, the results for 1829 wards of 110 municipal councils and nagar panchayats have been declared, out of which SAD has won 722, BJP 285, and the Congress 209. The Independents bagged whopping 600 seats while making a complete sweep in Rahon, Longowal, among others.
> 
> The Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) and the People’s Party of Punjab (PPP) too managed to register wins in Jalandhar district. As the BSP won one seat each in Nakodar, Nurmahal, and Bhai Roopa, PPP bagged one seat in Phillaur and two in Gobindgarh. The election process concluded on peaceful note with 78.60 per cent polling barring stray incidents at some booths of Samana and Ferozepur.
> 
> “The election today was by and large peaceful expect some booths at Samana and Ferozepur. The re-polling would be conducted at these five booths on March 8,” said the State Election Commissioner SS Brar. The people’s mandate in favour of SAD and BJP candidates assumes significance as the combine is facing anti-incumbency for being in power for almost eight years now.
> 
> Moreover, the factor of increasing gulf between the two was also considered to affect their poll prospects. SAD was facing resistance of sorts by the BJP. In fact, the saffron brigade went solo at several places, including Tarn Taran after the state Local Bodies Minister Anil Joshi’s younger brother was attacked allegedly by Akali men. In 23-member Tarn Taran municipal council, SAD bagged 16 seats while BJP managed to win just seven.
> 
> Clean sweep by SAD, BJP in Pb civic polls
> 
> *@Prometheus *



@Prometheus where is AAP? Where is the anger against the Akalis and BJP? Bhagwant Mann can only crack jokes in parliament and leer at women in assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

levina said:


> I liked this screen shot that I saw on FB.
> I'm glad that this govt has made its govt offices more accessible to the common man. The prompt replies from MEA saved a life.
> @DRAY @scorpionx @nair @SpArK @jaatram @Jaat Rock @SrNair @Abingdonboy
> 
> View attachment 196521




Good 
Paperwork shouldnt be an obstacle for saving a human life :Good Work MEA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Soumitra said:


> @Prometheus where is AAP? Where is the anger against the Akalis and BJP? Bhagwant Mann can only crack jokes in parliament and leer at women in assembly.



Remember what feku did to win Delhi cantonment elections? 

Delhi polls 2015: Arvind Kejriwal fears EVM tampering, wants banners outside booths | The Indian Express

Same thing here 

But wait for real polls 

http://huffpost.com/in/entry/6718434


----------



## itachiii



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

magudi said:


> Achche din no more: BJP will lose aam aadmi with Land Acquisition Bill - Firstpost
> 
> 
> Hahaha feku's game exposed #kejriwalforpm2019
> 
> Up and Bihar farmer's also gone



What is your desire, progress of India or progress of Kejriwal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

Rail budget was a huge letdown.


----------



## magudi

DRAY said:


> What is your desire, progress of India or progress of Kejriwal?



Kejriwal is India's progress. Period



Arya Desa said:


> Rail budget was a huge letdown.


You expected anything more from feku?


----------



## Arya Desa

magudi said:


> Kejriwal is India's progress. Period
> 
> 
> You expected anything more from feku?



What's wrong with you AAPTARDs' brains, did your mother throw you across the room when you were born? You're illogical and follow a anarcho-communist. It's scary to think how many idiots India produces, I guess that's why India is full of derras and schemers like Sai baba V2.0. People like you are why India is so poor and backwards.


----------



## Echo_419

itachiii said:


>



Okay even i didn't knew about that massive event


----------



## isupportaap

a naxal paying tribute to CRPF jawan who died in mine blast yest, where are you bhakts??what now?anti national eh?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570817757643583489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570817645521432576
Scary facts of BJP's Land Acquisition Ordinance. Anti-farmer, pro-big-business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

How poor people are being misled

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Arya Desa said:


> What's wrong with you AAPTARDs' brains, did your mother throw you across the room when you were born? You're illogical and follow a anarcho-communist. It's scary to think how many idiots India produces, I guess that's why India is full of derras and schemers like Sai baba V2.0. People like you are why India is so poor and backwards.



Awesome like other bhakats when exposed you start bad mouthing others 

We very well know what you hindutva brigade wanted by electing feku - drive out all minorities under the pretext of so called development 

Let me ask you one thing - what development has he done in past 10 months? Are you honestly satisfied? I must say he did deliver on his hindutva agenda and tried converting all minorities to hindus but eventually that too faltered 

So spare me of your rant, we want secular government in centre, that's all


----------



## IndoCarib

A 2012 Letter is Proof of Anand Sharma's 'Double Standards' on Land Bill, Says BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

*Sh. Arun Jaitley’s speech in the discussion on the Motion of Thanks on President's Address and Land Acquisition Bill Today in Rajya Sabha Ripoff Opposition Parties




 *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress collectively can not take on one Arun Jaitley. Anand Sharma is 'chup'. Hope the ordinace sails through

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

Soumitra said:


> @Prometheus where is AAP? Where is the anger against the Akalis and BJP? Bhagwant Mann can only crack jokes in parliament and leer at women in assembly.


Those polls are worth a toilet paper.
AAP has a chance of winning but then again they are bonkers.So we are fckd in the foreseable future.


----------



## dray

magudi said:


> Kejriwal is India's progress. Period





isupportaap said:


> Scary facts of BJP's Land Acquisition Ordinance. Anti-farmer, pro-big-business.




This 'AAP Brand' of politics might be new to you guys, and exciting, and romantic, but I have seen this brand of politics and its effect in my home state West Bengal for decades. I know it is futile to discuss it here because you won't move from your position anytime soon, but let me tell you a few points from your own post.


*1. Consent from affected people:* What percentage of consent? 100%? Then forget about any kind of infrastructure or industries. *We lost TATA plant at Singur due to political reasons where more than 85% consent was there, when Mamata became the CM and asked farmers to apply for the return of Singur land, applications for return of only 39 acres out of 997 acres came from the farmers. We still lost the plant, and a future automobile manufacturing hub in Bengal.*

And since then the list is endless, Jindal steel plant, Katoa power plant, highway expansion plans, flyovers and bridges, Metro rail expansion plan, water & sewerage treatment plants, etc. etc. etc. all due to land. Even erecting a single electric post became a major issue, people want govt. jobs for every lamppost.

It was all started by left-front govt. in Bengal, and rabidly followed by TMC, they made the situation far worse now.


*2. Multi crop land:* Most of India's land are multi-crop, you don't want any infrastructure or industries there? *For example, are you guys trying to say that the whole of Gangetic planes should not have any new road, schools, hospitals, canals, dams, etc., or any new industry? Is that what you want?*


*Finally*, about who will acquire land, government, or industries should buy it directly from the farmers. Farmers rights are only protected when government does it, otherwise middle mans, local politicians or their musclemen backed by the political parties will forcefully buy the land from the farmers at dirt cheap prices and sell it to the industries, this is something that we can again learn from Bengal, our Rajarhat New Town was made in that way only.

My advise, please apply your brains and think it thoroughly.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

DRAY said:


> This 'AAP Brand' of politics might be new to you guys, and exciting, and romantic, but I have seen this brand of politics and its effect in my home state West Bengal for decades. I know it is futile to discuss it here because you won't move from your position anytime soon, but let me tell you a few points from your own post.
> 
> 
> *1. Consent from affected people:* What percentage of consent? 100%? Then forget about any kind of infrastructure or industries. *We lost TATA plant at Singur due to political reasons where more than 85% consent was there, when Mamata became the CM and asked farmers to apply for the return of Singur land, applications for return of only 39 acres out of 997 acres came from the farmers. We still lost the plant, and a future automobile manufacturing hub in Bengal.*
> 
> And since then the list is endless, Jindal steel plant, Katoa power plant, highway expansion plans, flyovers and bridges, Metro rail expansion plan, water & sewerage treatment plants, etc. etc. etc. all due to land. Even erecting a single electric post became a major issue, people want govt. jobs for every lamppost.
> 
> It was all started by left-front govt. in Bengal, and rabidly followed by TMC, they made the situation far worse now.
> 
> 
> *2. Multi crop land:* Most of India's land are multi-crop, you don't want any infrastructure or industries there? *For example, are you guys trying to say that the whole of Gangetic planes should not have any new road, schools, hospitals, canals, dams, etc., or any new industry? Is that you want?*
> 
> 
> *Finally*, about who will acquire land, government, or industries should buy it directly from the farmers. Farmers rights are only protected when government does it, otherwise middle mans, local politicians or their musclemen backed by the political parties will forcefully buy the land from the farmers at dirt cheap prices and sell it to the industries, this is something that we can again learn from Bengal, our Rajarhat New Town was made in that way only.
> 
> My advise, please apply your brains and think it thoroughly.



If they had the ability to apply their brains, they would have steered clear of AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Samir Arora Defends NAMO In “Inaction” Charge

Samir Arora, whiz-kid with Helios Capital, has come out with all guns blazing in support of the beleaguered NAMO

NAMO has been facing relentless criticism from informed circles. First, Jim Rogers, the maverick legendary investor, launched a blistering no-holds barred attack in which he accused NAMO of “only talk and no action”. “I don’t know how much longer I and other global investors will hold on to the Indian markets” he warned NAMO. This was followed in quick succession by Deepak Parekh, the “guiding voice” of Indian Industry. Parekh also tore into NAMOon the basis that “nothing has changed at the ground level” and that “impatience is creeping in”.

However, Samir Arora, who has a reputation for plain speaking, has rushed to NAMO’s rescue. In aninterview to CNBC Awaaz, Samir pointed out that criticism against NAMO for alleged inaction is unjustified. He explained that NAMO is putting things in place and that changes at the macro level do not become easily visible and take time to register themselves in day-to-day life.

￼

Samir drew a parallel from big-ticket corporate restructuring to drive home his point. He pointed out that though top-level management changes have happened in companies like United Spirits/ Diageo, Infosys and the Tata Group, the changes are not yet visible at the micro level in the form of a dramatic increase in sales, EPS etc or the other factors used to measure a company’s performance. However, over time, these changes would manifest themselves in a subtle manner. We need to be patient he added.

Samir also emphasized that even on merits the criticism is unjustified. He pointed out that in the short time that has elapsed, NAMO has demonstrated effective leadership and a clear-cut pro-Industry and pro-economy stance. He also explained that a number of things are going right for the Country and that all the elements are in place such as fiscal deficit is down, current account deficit is down, inflation is down, foreign flows are up, foreign sentiment towards India is positive etc. He reminded the audience that Morgan Stanley has predicted that there would be a 24% increase in corporate earnings. These are the “changes” for which we have to give NAMO credit, he hinted.

Samir also took on NAMO’s detractors head on for whining about not being able to “see any change”. “They are unable to see anything, whether good or bad. In 2007, they couldn’t see anything bad and now they cannot see anything good”. “Rone wale ko to rone padega” Samir added, in a contemptuous tone.

“We should look at the big picture and not whine about not being able to see the small changes on the ground” he said emphatically.

At the end, Samir made the reassuring comment that the expectations of foreign investors from the Budget is not high and that in the event of a disappointment, the markets are unlikely to crash dramatically.

Now we have to wait and watch whether the vituperative criticism of “inaction” and the AAP humiliation will compel/ induce NAMO to unleash big-bang reforms in the Budget which will send the markets flying into orbit. Fasten your seat belt!


----------



## isupportaap

BJP Govt.'s openly & blatantly blocked public access to lists of ministers' assets? What are you hiding?MODI saab you owe India an explanation


PMO blocks access to information on ministers’ assets - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## magudi

isupportaap said:


> BJP Govt.'s openly & blatantly blocked public access to lists of ministers' assets? What are you hiding?MODI saab you owe India an explanation
> 
> 
> PMO blocks access to information on ministers’ assets - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site



Which Indians? You mean AAPtards? I am an Indian and I don't want any explanation.



isupportaap said:


> BJP Govt.'s openly & blatantly blocked public access to lists of ministers' assets? What are you hiding?MODI saab you owe India an explanation
> 
> 
> PMO blocks access to information on ministers’ assets - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site



Also sir please explain to why your health minister satyendar jain was not able to convince doctors to go on strike when swine flu cases are swelling in Delhi? Indians want to know 

In swine flu-hit Delhi, government doctors go on strike - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

isupportaap said:


> BJP Govt.'s openly & blatantly blocked public access to lists of ministers' assets? What are you hiding?MODI saab you owe India an explanation
> 
> 
> PMO blocks access to information on ministers’ assets - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site




Foool like u cant understand so no need to give explanation... for rest @pmo gave clarification ... just read before u post muft ki pedais ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

isupportaap said:


> BJP Govt.'s openly & blatantly blocked public access to lists of ministers' assets? What are you hiding?MODI saab you owe India an explanation
> 
> 
> PMO blocks access to information on ministers’ assets - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site



Kuch padh likh ke aaya karo, muh khola aur hag diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Nair saab

*Now This means Ghar Wapasi ... fresh breath of air for those who intend to return to the mother religion ...*

@Marxist @Jason bourne @Android @JanjaWeed @kurup 


Christian who reconverts as Hindu SC will get quota benefits: Apex court | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## heisenberg

*MNREGA to Continue; It Is Living Example of Congress' Failure, Says PM*




tune in from 12:00

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

In Parliament today Modi was like AB Devilliers ripping opposition apart while entire opposition was as helpless as West Indies bowlers and Fielders

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> *Now This means Ghar Wapasi ... fresh breath of air for those who intend to return to the mother religion ...*
> 
> @Marxist @Jason bourne @Android @JanjaWeed @kurup
> 
> 
> Christian who reconverts as Hindu SC will get quota benefits: Apex court | The Indian Express



Yes also we must make sure they remain as Hindus ....there are many crypto Christians in our country (They keep their x'ian identity secret and notify themselves as Hindus to get opportunities of reservation )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Here are PM Modi's top jibes

I will ensure that MNREGA is never discontinued. It is the biggest example of your failings. After so many years of being in power, all you were able to deliver is for a poor man to dig ditches a few days a month. My political sense says never scrap MNREGA.
The Congress never did so poorly ever before in history. You went to the people with your Land Act and lost. Not even during the Emergency did you do so badly. If you had to win because of your land act, then you would.
We don't believe the country was born in 1947. It dates back thousands of years. Governments come and go. Nation is made by the People, their strength and their potential.
We were with you when you passed the Land Bill, we knew you were rushing through it with an eye on political gains.
It makes me happy to see people who used to avoid talking about black money are now talking about it. It is our greatest success that we have put black money on the national agenda.
Five Digs by PM Modi at Congress During Parliament Speech

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

DRAY said:


> This 'AAP Brand' of politics might be new to you guys, and exciting, and romantic, but I have seen this brand of politics and its effect in my home state West Bengal for decades. I know it is futile to discuss it here because you won't move from your position anytime soon, but let me tell you a few points from your own post.
> 
> 
> *1. Consent from affected people:* What percentage of consent? 100%? Then forget about any kind of infrastructure or industries. *We lost TATA plant at Singur due to political reasons where more than 85% consent was there, when Mamata became the CM and asked farmers to apply for the return of Singur land, applications for return of only 39 acres out of 997 acres came from the farmers. We still lost the plant, and a future automobile manufacturing hub in Bengal.*
> 
> And since then the list is endless, Jindal steel plant, Katoa power plant, highway expansion plans, flyovers and bridges, Metro rail expansion plan, water & sewerage treatment plants, etc. etc. etc. all due to land. Even erecting a single electric post became a major issue, people want govt. jobs for every lamppost.
> 
> It was all started by left-front govt. in Bengal, and rabidly followed by TMC, they made the situation far worse now.
> 
> 
> *2. Multi crop land:* Most of India's land are multi-crop, you don't want any infrastructure or industries there? *For example, are you guys trying to say that the whole of Gangetic planes should not have any new road, schools, hospitals, canals, dams, etc., or any new industry? Is that what you want?*
> 
> 
> *Finally*, about who will acquire land, government, or industries should buy it directly from the farmers. Farmers rights are only protected when government does it, otherwise middle mans, local politicians or their musclemen backed by the political parties will forcefully buy the land from the farmers at dirt cheap prices and sell it to the industries, this is something that we can again learn from Bengal, our Rajarhat New Town was made in that way only.
> 
> My advise, please apply your brains and think it thoroughly.



If the 'dude' had the ability to Process that he would not have voted for AAP



jaatram said:


> Kuch padh likh ke aaya karo, muh khola aur hag diya.



TOI ka kaar diya PM ji nee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

"Ek baat to aap maante honge, ki meri rajnitik soojh
boojh to he. Meri rajnitik soojh bhoojh kahti he ke
MNREGA kabhi band mat karo. Main aisi galati nahi
kar sakta hoo. Kyoki...kyoki MNREGA aapki
vifaltaon ka jita jagta smarak he. Azadi ke 60 saal
ke baad aapko logo ko gaddhe khodne ke liye
bhejna pada, ye aapki vifaltao ka smarak he, aur
mein gaje baje ke sath is smarak ka dhol peetta
rahoonga. Logo ko bataonga ke ye jo gadde tum
khod rahe ho, ye un 60 saal ke paapon ka paridam
he."


  


Congress ko toh 

Abe it's a must watch speech OMG, he was looking at sonia gandhi also while speaking  


Must watch for all bhakts see it now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> TOI ka kaar diya PM ji nee


It's not enough TOI must be sued for spreading lies, they were the ones who lied about 10 lacs suits. Clarification is not enough such presstitudes must be b!tch slapped hard to bring them back to senses. Enough is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> It's not enough TOI must be sued for spreading lies, they were the ones who lied about 10 lacs suits. Clarification is not enough such presstitudes must be b!tch slapped hard to bring them back to senses. Enough is enough.



It's up to the GOI to do something,although i agree they should take some action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> It's up to the GOI to do something,although i agree they should take some action


I know Delhi loss was BJP couldn't handle the media. I mean look at Modi's speech today in lok sabha and the way BJP spokesperson debate on tv. No aggression no confidence, they play right into media's hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> I know Delhi loss was BJP couldn't handle the media. I mean look at Modi's speech today in lok sabha and the way BJP spokesperson debate on tv. No aggression no confidence, they play right into media's hand.



Agreed Media needs to be handled more aggressively

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

heisenberg said:


> *MNREGA to Continue; It Is Living Example of Congress' Failure, Says PM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tune in from 12:00




A masterful performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> Agreed Media needs to be handled more aggressively


reopen Radia case ... catch Darka Butt, Push that US dude to file a case against Rajdeep Sardesai and force GoI to act against him. There are so many ways to make them fall in line.


----------



## magudi

"Yeh MNREGA...aap ke vifalta ka jeeta jagta
smarak hai.. mai isey dhol baaje ke saath
sanman karoonga" - look on sonia's face when he says that line  unmissable!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

heisenberg said:


> *MNREGA to Continue; It Is Living Example of Congress' Failure, Says PM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tune in from 12:00



Outstanding. He clearly commands Respect of the parliament cutting across party lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

heisenberg said:


> *MNREGA to Continue; It Is Living Example of Congress' Failure, Says PM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tune in from 12:00


Liked the part about Mulayam's report card. Look on Mulla Mulayam's face was priceless.. So was Sonia Gandhi's during MNREGA jibe! 



Soumitra said:


> Here are PM Modi's top jibes
> 
> I will ensure that MNREGA is never discontinued. It is the biggest example of your failings. After so many years of being in power, all you were able to deliver is for a poor man to dig ditches a few days a month. My political sense says never scrap MNREGA.
> The Congress never did so poorly ever before in history. You went to the people with your Land Act and lost. Not even during the Emergency did you do so badly. If you had to win because of your land act, then you would.
> We don't believe the country was born in 1947. It dates back thousands of years. Governments come and go. Nation is made by the People, their strength and their potential.
> We were with you when you passed the Land Bill, we knew you were rushing through it with an eye on political gains.
> It makes me happy to see people who used to avoid talking about black money are now talking about it. It is our greatest success that we have put black money on the national agenda.
> Five Digs by PM Modi at Congress During Parliament Speech


Add this one to the list as well.. thought one of the best out of the lot..

_When Mulayam Singh ji spoke about Assi Ghat cleanliness, I was confused if he was giving report of UP Government or Centre_


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> @Prometheus where is AAP? Where is the anger against the Akalis and BJP? Bhagwant Mann can only crack jokes in parliament and leer at women in assembly.




AAP didnt participate in these elections.

and no jokes........did yeah saw PM throwing "JUMLAS" in parliament today?

ANd whats with Arnab these days??? BJP stopped sending him money???

why is he after Modi's ministers ??? sometimes saying Gadbarkari is on cruise ...........sometimes saying Harsimrat aunty driving car in airport runway.

u know ..........Modi shall learn from Badals .............buy times now as Badals bought PTC news ............and praise himself all day on tv


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> AAP didnt participate in these elections.
> 
> and no jokes........did yeah saw PM throwing "JUMLAS" in parliament today?
> 
> ANd whats with Arnab these days??? BJP stopped sending him money???
> 
> why is he after Modi's ministers ??? sometimes saying Gadbarkari is on cruise ...........sometimes saying Harsimrat aunty driving car in airport runway.
> 
> u know ..........Modi shall learn from Badals .............buy times now as Badals bought PTC news ............and praise himself all day on tv


Arnab is independent but nationalist minded journalist. he will always side with nationalist forces but will not be a boot licker for BJP. if someone is doing anything wrong to outrage him he will rip him apart


----------



## magudi

@itachiii bhai you are from telagana right? 

11-Year-old Girl Punished in School for Wearing 'Tilak' on Her Birthday

^ye kya chu%&₹+ti h?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> @itachiii bhai you are from telagana right?
> 
> 11-Year-old Girl Punished in School for Wearing 'Tilak' on Her Birthday
> 
> ^ye kya chu%&₹+ti h?


Secular school hai, kuch bhi kar sakte hai. Agar koi aur school hota they would have thrown fancy words like fringe groups, saffron brigade, communal bigots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

magudi said:


> @itachiii bhai you are from telagana right?
> 
> 11-Year-old Girl Punished in School for Wearing 'Tilak' on Her Birthday
> 
> ^ye kya chu%&₹+ti h?









just now got to know abt this bhai... things are worse in this part of the country... during the late ysr churches have popped up at every conrned of this state... even by a conservative estimate christians make up 12-15% of both the telugu state populations.... hope bajarangdal or hindu vahini takes a look in to these cases...these people are crossing there limits...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@isupportaap Corp tax to be cut from 30% to 25% over 5 yrs !! FM Jaitley says THANKS to corporate
lobby that helped Modi Gov come to power in
LS polls !!
#dharnatosaveindia #weneedmuffler #mufflerman4pm #corporatebudget #corporatestoogfeku #weneedkranti #panchsaalkejriwal


----------



## Marxist

*Essar Leaks reveal less about politicians, more about journalists like Ashish Khetan & Shoma Chaudhury*

Essar Leaks reveal less about politicians, more about journalists like Ashish Khetan & Shoma Chaudhury

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

magudi said:


> @isupportaap Corp tax to be cut from 30% to 25% over 5 yrs !! FM Jaitley says THANKS to corporate
> lobby that helped Modi Gov come to power in
> LS polls !!
> #dharnatosaveindia #weneedmuffler #mufflerman4pm #corporatebudget #corporatestoogfeku #weneedkranti #panchsaalkejriwal


"Industry is not a bad word" - Arun Jaitely Finance Minister

Did you hear the full statement of Arun Jaitley



> "The basic rate of Corporate Tax in India at 30% is higher than the rates prevalent in the other major Asian economies, making our domestic industry uncompetitive. Moreover, the effective collection of Corporate Tax is about 23%. We lose out on both counts, i.e. we are considered as having a high Corporate Tax regime but we do not get that tax due to excessive exemptions. A regime of exemptions has led to pressure groups, litigation and loss of revenue. It also gives room for avoidable discretion. I, therefore, propose to reduce the rate of Corporate Tax from 30% to 25% over the next 4 years. This will lead to higher level of investment, higher growth and more jobs. "



Come on do you think jobs will be created just like that? you have to incentivice the corporates. If you think givig free electricity and water is the way to progress I have nothing else to say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Soumitra said:


> "Industry is not a bad word" - Arun Jaitely Finance Minister
> 
> Did you hear the full statement of Arun Jaitley
> 
> 
> 
> Come on do you think jobs will be created just like that? you have to incentivice the corporates. If you think givig free electricity and water is the way to progress I have nothing else to say



*huge cut in health and education sectors 

*5k additional for nrega which your FEKU called "living example of Congress failure" 

*corporate friendly but nothing for middle class/poor

*jaitley u turn on increasing IT slab 

All in all complete failed budget to encourage crony capitalists only as rightly put by AAP

#fekujustlostmeddleclassalso


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> Just an ordinary man: Airports begin removing Robert Vadra from no-frisking lists
> 
> 
> Should have happened a LONG time ago, now the SPG has to be withdrawn from Priyanka, Rahul and Sonia- there is no reason at all why these people should be protected by the executive protection agency of India.
> 
> The GoI is withdrawing NSG cover to many protectees, what is stopping them from withdrawing SPG cover to the Gandhis? They are nothing, just ordinary citizens why are they elevated above the rest?



Immediate family of 3 former PMs .


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> Immediate family of 3 former PMs .


Doesn't mean anything. Only one of them was covered by the SPG and the SPC act dictates that the SPG cover of immediate families be reviewed every year, is this being done? Why however many decades since there was a Gandhi as PM do they still receive SPG cover? It just shouldn't be happening and we all know it. 

They are not India's royal family, why one rule for them and another for everyone else?


----------



## kurup

Abingdonboy said:


> Doesn't mean anything. Only one of them was covered by the SPG and the SPC act dictates that the SPG cover of immediate families be reviewed every year, is this being done? Why however many decades since there was a Gandhi as PM do they still receive SPG cover? It just shouldn't be happening and we all know it.
> 
> They are not India's royal family, why one rule for them and another for everyone else?



SPG also provides protection to family members of former PMs ..... right .

In that case I cannot make up my mind on it considering that two of them were assassinated ...... although I dislike Nehru dynasty


----------



## Android

kurup said:


> SPG also provides protection to family members of former PMs ..... right .
> 
> In that case I cannot make up my mind on it considering that two of them were assassinated ...... although I dislike Nehru dynasty



They should be given CRPF cover or even NSG cover if intelligence inputs indicate any major threats to them. Giving them SPG cover is an overkill and also violation of SPG act. Even Modi was not given SPG cover during his General Election Campaign due to that even though he faced biggest security threat than anyone else in the country that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571991858492014593
#saveaarey 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571992606663581696
good work kejriwaal zindaabad !!!


----------



## magudi

CM Devendra Fadnavis announces free houses for 28,000 BMC cleaners | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


Good work fadnavis zindabad!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

isupportaap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571991858492014593
> #saveaarey
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571992606663581696
> good work kejriwaal zindaabad !!!



Transplanting Grown trees in Gujarat. Vishal Dadlani is an AAPTARD of the highest order. 





As far as second tweet is concerned ... read this .. 

_*The plant had been waiting to get commissioned for around three years due to a water sharing dispute between Delhi and Haryana. With a court intervention, Haryana had started supplying water through Munak Canal in December 2014*_
_*
DJB starts water supply to Dwarka a day early - The Hindu*_

Jai ho Kejriwal !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> SPG also provides protection to family members of former PMs ..... right .


Bro read the SPG act. It entitles the families of former PMs SPG cover based on an ongoing annual review process. That the Gandhis continue to have SPG cover decades after the last Gandhi PM is a clear misuse of the SPG act. If they require security cover they can be given Z,Y or X cover but they hardly warrant SPG cover, otherwise when does it stop? 

The SPG are the best of the best trained almost solely to protect the PM and former PMs, why are the Gandhis (most of whom aren't even serving the nation in any capacity) continued to be afforded such high levels of cover? It just doesn't make sense and is more indicative of the Gandhi clan's self entitled nature, they want to be treated as the royal family of India, as PMs even though none of them ever have been. It is shambolic and I would have a lot of respect for Modi if they withdrew their SPG cover and downgraded their threat level to Z or Y, I seriously doubt they require anything else. The GoI has been quite good lately of reviewing security and stripping it from those who don't need it anymore, do the same for these fools...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap




----------



## dray

jaatram said:


> Transplanting Grown trees in Gujarat. Vishal Dadlani is an AAPTARD of the highest order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as second tweet is concerned ... read this ..
> 
> _*The plant had been waiting to get commissioned for around three years due to a water sharing dispute between Delhi and Haryana. With a court intervention, Haryana had started supplying water through Munak Canal in December 2014
> 
> DJB starts water supply to Dwarka a day early - The Hindu*_
> 
> Jai ho Kejriwal !!!



@isupportaap Just wanted to make sure that you don't miss the above post. 



isupportaap said:


>



Those placards were made from trees (paper, plywood), their AAP topis cause environmental hazards in manufacturing process, even their clothes do. They should go back to jungles and live there like Neanderthals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

isupportaap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571991858492014593
> #saveaarey
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571992606663581696
> good work kejriwaal zindaabad !!!



LOL. Are you congratulating Keju for cutting ribbons ?


----------



## NKVD

This is not Adani's farm house.. This is Kejriwal's new residence. 5,000 sq mts of lush posh living. Dream come true.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

NKVD said:


> This is not Adani's farm house.. This is Kejriwal's new residence. 5,000 sq mts of lush posh living. Dream come true.
> View attachment 198071




It takes a LOT of Public Money to keep Kejriwal in Poverty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

NKVD said:


> This is not Adani's farm house.. This is Kejriwal's new residence. 5,000 sq mts of lush posh living. Dream come true.
> View attachment 198071




I always said that this guy is a fake, an imposter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

NKVD said:


> This is not Adani's farm house.. This is Kejriwal's new residence. 5,000 sq mts of lush posh living. Dream come true.
> View attachment 198071



Fake guy


----------



## Prometheus

NKVD said:


> This is not Adani's farm house.. This is Kejriwal's new residence. 5,000 sq mts of lush posh living. Dream come true.
> View attachment 198071




looks small to me .....................my back yard might be twice of that

CONGRATS to BJPtards / Blind Bhakts on supporting nationalist forces of PDP to come in power in Kashmir...............and Nationalist CM has thanked Pakistan, huryiyat and militants for the elections ..........................


btw shouldnt he be thanking army for peaceful elections???? #Respect for Soldiers


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> looks small to me .....................my back yard might be twice of that
> 
> CONGRATS to BJPtards / Blind Bhakts on supporting nationalist forces of PDP to come in power in Kashmir...............and Nationalist CM has thanked Pakistan, huryiyat and militants for the elections ..........................
> 
> 
> btw shouldnt he be thanking army for peaceful elections???? #Respect for Soldiers


prashant bhusan wanted a plebesite.


----------



## Prometheus

In news of Punjab ,

Sukhpal Kheira (ex MLA and person who defeated Jagir Kaur .....heavy weight Politician of Akali Dal , First Women chief of SGPC , and "FOUND" guilty by court of murder of her own daughter) 

He is formally requested AAP punjab Chief Sucha Singh Chotepur of joining AAP unit of Punjab.

Sukhpal Singh is known for his verbal attacks on Badals and exposing many of misdeeds of Badals .

here we go ..............its starting as i said ...........win in Delhi will effect Punjab.

Meanwhile , Application of Jagmeet brar is rejected ...........he can go and join Bhartiye Jumla party



jaatram said:


> prashant bhusan wanted a plebesite.




Is Bhusan a Chief minister ??? or even a elected official in Indian union???

Bhakts are so cute



Echo_419 said:


> Fake guy




any comments on HArsimrat Badal ( union minister in Modi cabinet ) ...taking her private car in the runway and close to Air carft to board it ???

is it fake of genuine ??


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> In news of Punjab ,
> 
> Sukhpal Kheira (ex MLA and person who defeated Jagir Kaur .....heavy weight Politician of Akali Dal , First Women chief of SGPC , and "FOUND" guilty by court of murder of her own daughter)
> 
> He is formally requested AAP punjab Chief Sucha Singh Chotepur of joining AAP unit of Punjab.
> 
> Sukhpal Singh is known for his verbal attacks on Badals and exposing many of misdeeds of Badals .
> 
> here we go ..............its starting as i said ...........win in Delhi will effect Punjab.
> 
> Meanwhile , Application of Jagmeet brar is rejected ...........he can go and join Bhartiye Jumla party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Bhusan a Chief minister ??? or even a elected official in Indian union???
> 
> Bhakts are so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any comments on HArsimrat Badal ( union minister in Modi cabinet ) ...taking her private car in the runway and close to Air carft to board it ???
> 
> is it fake of genuine ??


forget about Prashant bhusha, who is shanti bhushan? could you tell me?


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> forget about Prashant bhusha, who is shanti bhushan? could you tell me?




is he also a elected official or a chief minister ???


----------



## JanjaWeed

NKVD said:


> This is not Adani's farm house.. This is Kejriwal's new residence. 5,000 sq mts of lush posh living. Dream come true.
> View attachment 198071


That's how aam admis live!


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> is he also a elected official or a chief minister ???


These are elected members of assembly and parliament. Yeh dene Delhi ki mahilao ko shuraksha saale tharki









JanjaWeed said:


> That's how aam admis live!


chota aadmi hoon ji ... mulli ke paranthe khaane ke baad 1000 2000 gaj ka bagecha chaiye ji paad marne ke liye ji. aur zaada kuch nahi chahiye ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> These are elected members of assembly and parliament. Yeh dene Delhi ki mahilao ko shuraksha saale tharki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chota aadmi hoon ji ... mulli ke paranthe khaane ke baad 1000 2000 gaj ka bagecha chaiye ji paad marne ke liye ji. aur zaada kuch nahi chahiye ji.



looks like u too have crush on a AAPtard ..................too bad...........AAPtard don't like pseudo Nationalist blind bhakts

u sure ....u don't need burnol???


----------



## magudi

Anyone from AP here? Can you tell me the status of polvaram project?


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Prometheus said:


> looks like u too have crush on a AAPtard ..................too bad...........AAPtard don't like pseudo Nationalist blind bhakts
> 
> u sure ....u don't need burnol???



Are you a burnol salesman ?  


In every thread you try and sell a couple ............ What do you do with the excess ? use it yourself ?


----------



## Jason bourne

@isupportaap but AAP dont Support AAP ... ye party ka to bal maran ho gaya ; )


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572263781742456832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572272512349835264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572272842789691392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

So Keju who is the model of all Propriety is now Holding TWO Posts ?  

CM of Delhi AND National Convenor of the party ?  ........... what happened to his moral views about "one man one post" ? 

Now that this is in the open he has no choice BUT to resign from the National Convenor post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Just a random question..... What's the best way to get internet connectivity in India preferably Wireless with huge data limit or unlimited.


----------



## Jason bourne

Delhi CM....


----------



## dray

Prometheus said:


> looks small to me .....................my back yard might be twice of that



But your back yard is not funded by tax payers' money, Kejriwal's 5000 square meter bungalow is.



Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 198443
> 
> 
> Delhi CM....



More traffic jam in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 198443
> 
> 
> Delhi CM....




Twitter is flooded with power cut tweets some say 5 hrs some even 8hrs 

Bill adhe karne ka vada tha.. Bijli rahegi ya nahi ye
vada nahi kiya..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

Returned to my home state haryana today for holi vacations. But I am very disappointed with this immature non-working bjp govt. Bad road conditions, no tangible work on ground, no plans for infrastructure People are really annoyed with this govt. Most of them say that it's like haryana is having no govt. at all. Modi and Shah need to put some administratively experienced personnel in govt. once they win election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

heisenberg said:


> Returned to my home state haryana today for holi vacations. But I am very disappointed with this immature non-working bjp govt. Bad road conditions, no tangible work on ground, no plans for infrastructure People are really annoyed with this govt. Most of them say that it's like haryana is having no govt. at all. Modi and Shah need to put some administratively experienced personnel in govt. once they win election.



I thought they were doing good


----------



## Jason bourne

heisenberg said:


> Returned to my home state haryana today for holi vacations. But I am very disappointed with this immature non-working bjp govt. Bad road conditions, no tangible work on ground, no plans for infrastructure People are really annoyed with this govt. Most of them say that it's like haryana is having no govt. at all. Modi and Shah need to put some administratively experienced personnel in govt. once they win election.




I thought bjp govt. Is just 2 3 months old...


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> looks small to me .....................my back yard might be twice of that
> 
> CONGRATS to BJPtards / Blind Bhakts on supporting nationalist forces of PDP to come in power in Kashmir...............and Nationalist CM has thanked Pakistan, huryiyat and militants for the elections ..........................
> 
> 
> btw shouldnt he be thanking army for peaceful elections???? #Respect for Soldiers



AAP has shown enough respect to them by demanding a referendum in Kashmir



Prometheus said:


> In news of Punjab ,
> 
> Sukhpal Kheira (ex MLA and person who defeated Jagir Kaur .....heavy weight Politician of Akali Dal , First Women chief of SGPC , and "FOUND" guilty by court of murder of her own daughter)
> 
> He is formally requested AAP punjab Chief Sucha Singh Chotepur of joining AAP unit of Punjab.
> 
> Sukhpal Singh is known for his verbal attacks on Badals and exposing many of misdeeds of Badals .
> 
> here we go ..............its starting as i said ...........win in Delhi will effect Punjab.
> 
> Meanwhile , Application of Jagmeet brar is rejected ...........he can go and join Bhartiye Jumla party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Bhusan a Chief minister ??? or even a elected official in Indian union???
> 
> Bhakts are so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any comments on HArsimrat Badal ( union minister in Modi cabinet ) ...taking her private car in the runway and close to Air carft to board it ???
> 
> is it fake of genuine ??



Taking her car to the Aircraft is condemnable & I strongly condem them for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Modi's M-R-S Sirisena Gaffe


----------



## heisenberg

Jason bourne said:


> I thought bjp govt. Is just 2 3 months old...


Yes but people have huge expectations from them. They need to fast-track their work. There are news of some infighting between CM and Education Min. Keeping all that aside, govt. needs to assign a new industrial framework now including state highways and power projects. Haryana needs more private investments in warehouses and cold storages too.


----------



## magudi

Arvind Kejriwal loyalists release audio tape to target Yogendra Yadav for anti-party activities-PoliticsNews - IBNLive Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572608026743480321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572608625702617088

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

@wolfschanzze @itachiii


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572453168153415680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572455544897716224


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572457217112219648
If the first 2 tweets are true... then consider my support to BJP over..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> @wolfschanzze @itachiii
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572453168153415680
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572455544897716224
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572457217112219648
> If the first 2 tweets are true... then consider my support to BJP over..


Dont believe in those rumours, Allying with YSRCP will be suicide for BJP in Andhra,that party is finished and even Jagan has new cases against him.
Allying with TRS again might be shooting themselves in foot in TG,since the real growth potential of BJP is in Telangana,if they play it well they might come to power in 2019.I don't think BJP will risk giving away another Southern state where they have a real chance of forming Government other than Karnataka.

The third one might be somewhat true as i heard them from TRS people myself.
.KCR is side lining Harish Rao,(who has major support of TRS people, he is the face on the ground). But what i heard from them was both BJP and TDP were trying to woo Harish Rao to their side,nothing is certain for now.Let GHMC elections finish.Then we shall see.Everything will be out in open, as i said before the faction that is supporting Harish Rao is waiting till GHMC elections, if KCR favour Minority and goes on about his lunatic rants,then There will be a real split.
.I think i told you about this internal development in December 2014 i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

wolfschanzze said:


> Dont believe in those rumours, Allying with YSRCP will be suicide for BJP in Andhra,that party is finished and even Jagan has new cases against him.
> Allying with TRS again might be shooting themselves in foot in TG,since the real growth potential of BJP is in Telangana,if they play it well they might come to power in 2019.I don't think BJP will risk giving away another Souther state where they have a real chance of forming Government other than Karnataka.
> 
> The third one might be somewhat true as i heard them from TRS people myself.
> .KCR is side lining Harish Rao,(who has major support of TRS people, he is the face on the ground). But what i heard from them was both BJP and TDP were trying to woo Harish Rao to their side,nothing is certain for now.Let GHMC elections finish.Then we shall see.Everything will be out in open, as i said before the faction that is supporting Harish Rao is waiting till GHMC elections, if KCR favour Minority and goes on about his lunatic rants,then There will be a real split.
> .I think i told you about this internal development in December 2014 i think.



But CBN openly came out strongly against the disappointment with budgets both railway and Union with respect to AP, that gave me an impression that the alliance with bjp is on the be verge of breaking


----------



## wolfschanzze

magudi said:


> But CBN openly came out strongly against the disappointment with budgets both railway and Union with respect to AP, that gave me an impression that the alliance with bjp is on the be verge of breaking


CBN and KCR both promised the moon to people before elections, Those impractical promises which are hard to keep or implement.
CBN promised things, without any prior consultation of Allies in NDA.How can Centre fulfil such demands? both new states will get their share as promised, but rushing things won't help anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Arvind Kejriwal to Take 10-Day Leave for Naturopathy, as AAP Battles Internal Crisis - NDTV

Bhagoda in action again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

magudi said:


> Arvind Kejriwal to Take 10-Day Leave for Naturopathy, as AAP Battles Internal Crisis - NDTV
> 
> Bhagoda in action again



Summer is coming, Delhiwale will cry due to load-shedding and water crisis, Kejriwal will run for kulu-manali.

Aur lo free ka maal Delhiwalon, taraste rahoge raat din, allah bijli de pani de bijli de pani de!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

magudi said:


> Arvind Kejriwal to Take 10-Day Leave for Naturopathy, as AAP Battles Internal Crisis - NDTV
> 
> Bhagoda in action again



First doing time pass in Anna Andolan .... and now relaxing with Naturopathy  ............... Keju ki tho Maje chal rahe hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> @wolfschanzze @itachiii
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572453168153415680
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572455544897716224
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572457217112219648
> If the first 2 tweets are true... then consider my support to BJP over..



highly unlikely.... lets not presume our opinions on rumours.. Telugu people are no bhayyas of u.p/bihar, these cheap politics wont make bjp any stronger in these two states rather they will make bjp more sidelined... Amit shah might be a wity politician but he has to know tg/A.P is no U.P..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @wolfschanzze @itachiii
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572453168153415680
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572455544897716224
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572457217112219648
> If the first 2 tweets are true... then consider my support to BJP over..



Rumours man,wait & watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572700100159414272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572436487867793409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572582416251932672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572410737605230593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572413192262926338
maitas66 on Twitter: "There is talk of bringing one crore people onto streets to protest against Center.If it happens it will be huge embarrassment to Modi/BJP"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572418690802581504
Most of thr above tweets have been made by a Telugu BJP Bhakt so please don't accuse him of being a TDP agent, unpatriotic or an enemy of India as some BJP bhakts on twitter are doing so..

And let me tell everyone here that AP is the only state in India that *doesn't have a god-damn capital & a huge fiscal defici*t... all thanks to CON-gress & BJP for passing a rushed & flawed bifurcation bill...

And NO jaitley despite promising money to build its capital didn't give a single paisa to it during the budget.. & nor has there been any progress in giving it the special status+tax incentives it was promised by both parties on the floor of the Rajya Sabha..


EDIT1:-
Cyclone Hudhud relief: Andhra Pradesh gets only Rs 400 crore
Though Prime Minister Narendra Modi had announced an assistance of Rs 1,000 crore during his Vizag visit, the Centre released only Rs 400 crore. The AP government is also waiting for a letter from the Centre regarding the assistance released by it.

Generally, the Centre releases the funds first and later sends the letter to the state government explaining the details of the assistance. According to top sources, the Centre may not release the remaining Rs 600 crore.

In the Union finance

 department, lower level officers had put up a file for Rs 1,000 crore, as announced by the PM, but senior officers suggested that only Rs 400 crore be released, and the Union finance

 minister accepted their proposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> It is easy to promsie freebies and deliver freebies. Kejri is not worried if the govt runs out of money, bcoz he doesnt care.
> 
> 
> 
> Giving free stuff is easy, as long it is not yours. I have one questions to you.
> 
> *WHERE WILL THE MONEY COME FROM TO FUND THE FREE STUFF ?*
> 
> 
> 
> He said 15 lacs to poor people. Now everybody wants to be to poor.
> 
> I dont need govt's free stuff or cash. I am not a dumb aaptard. I know how economy works.



And where will the money come for free stuff in BJP budget? They're giving away *2.6 lakh crore to corporates* while cutting down budgets for *EDUCATION (f**ck yeah he did that!), Public Health and compromising defence. He's put 10 lakh crore on non planned expenditure (1lakh ka suit etc.) and no new manufacturing, fin services or other policies. The sheer incompetence of Modi government is becoming a headache. 





*


----------



## dray

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And where will the money come for free stuff in BJP budget? They're giving away *2.6 lakh crore to corporates* while cutting down budgets for *EDUCATION (f**ck yeah he did that!), Public Health and compromising defence. He's put 10 lakh crore on non planned expenditure (1lakh ka suit etc.) and no new manufacturing, fin services or other policies. The sheer incompetence of Modi government is becoming a headache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Don't go so high-pitch so soon, you will burn out early!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Mubarak ho Delhi valo AAAP ka CM chhuti pe ja rahahe  G*** fatu ... bhag khada hua )


----------



## JanjaWeed

DRAY said:


> Summer is coming, Delhiwale will cry due to load-shedding and water crisis, Kejriwal will run for kulu-manali.
> 
> Aur lo free ka maal Delhiwalon, taraste rahoge raat din, allah bijli de pani de bijli de pani de!



aah look.. drawing inspiration from his master! I heard even Pappu is on a vacation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

JanjaWeed said:


> aah look.. drawing inspiration from his master! I heard even Pappu is on a vacation!



Vacation? No no, Chintan, Chintan!! He is seeking the path of salvation, will return as the next Samrat Ashoka!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

itachiii said:


> highly unlikely.... lets not presume our opinions on rumours.. Telugu people are no bhayyas of u.p/bihar, these cheap politics wont make bjp any stronger in these two states rather they will make bjp more sidelined... Amit shah might be a wity politician but he has to know tg/A.P is no U.P..


Exactly, Telugu People know the difference between short term freebies,waivers,subsidies and long term, solid, real Development.
Bjp won't make such mistakes.Elections are still 4 years away, in the meanwhile RSS shakhas and Sangh Parivar Organizations are popping in Hyderabad and Telangana.They are laying Foundation for Hindutva now.
Watch Hanuman Jayanti on April 4th in next month,you shall know how many youngsters have joined this year, the Processions will be bigger and larger than last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572700100159414272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572436487867793409
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572582416251932672
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572410737605230593
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572413192262926338
> maitas66 on Twitter: "There is talk of bringing one crore people onto streets to protest against Center.If it happens it will be huge embarrassment to Modi/BJP"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572418690802581504
> Most of thr above tweets have been made by a Telugu BJP Bhakt so please don't accuse him of being a TDP agent, unpatriotic or an enemy of India as some BJP bhakts on twitter are doing so..
> 
> And let me tell everyone here that AP is the only state in India that *doesn't have a god-damn capital & a huge fiscal defici*t... all thanks to CON-gress & BJP for passing a rushed & flawed bifurcation bill...
> 
> 
> And NO jaitley despite promising money to build its capital didn't give a single paisa to it during the budget.. & nor has there been any progress in giving it the special status+tax incentives it was promised by both parties on the floor of the Rajya Sabha..
> 
> 
> EDIT1:-
> Cyclone Hudhud relief: Andhra Pradesh gets only Rs 400 crore
> Though Prime Minister Narendra Modi had announced an assistance of Rs 1,000 crore during his Vizag visit, the Centre released only Rs 400 crore. The AP government is also waiting for a letter from the Centre regarding the assistance released by it.
> 
> Generally, the Centre releases the funds first and later sends the letter to the state government explaining the details of the assistance. According to top sources, the Centre may not release the remaining Rs 600 crore.
> 
> In the Union finance
> 
> department, lower level officers had put up a file for Rs 1,000 crore, as announced by the PM, but senior officers suggested that only Rs 400 crore be released, and the Union finance
> 
> minister accepted their proposal.


Brother, i have gone to see my relatives in Andhra 3-4 days after Hudhud happened, so i know the situation and from what they described.Only VishakaPatnam was damaged.Rest Kakinada etc. were untouched.
I know the pressure has been building up i see it on twitter,but wait for sometime,Even we in Telangana didn't get anything promised to us by KCR or Centre, so wait sometime,besides the RayalaSeema people are also angry that the capital is in Vijayawada not in Kurnool.
In case you noticed,KCR has piped down, he now says there are no Andhra settlers and Telangana natives both are Telugu people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

DRAY said:


> Don't go so high-pitch so soon, you will burn out early!


I see him tilting to the Congress Camp already, Should RAHUL BABA emerge anew like a god from his self exile like in this video.





Then,Screw AAP already! they are going to split up soon, While Pappu is gonna be crowned the GOD KING OF CONGRESS(I) 
Rahul Gandhi to be crowned Congress chief at AICC meet in April - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

DRAY said:


> Vacation? No no, Chintan, Chintan!! He is seeking the path of salvation, will return as the next Samrat Ashoka!


Hehehe...Samrat Ashoka abdicated his throne in search of salvation, while Pappu taking the path of salvation in search of throne!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Rajan Backs Jaitley on Growth, Cuts Repo Rate; Sensex Hits 30,000 for First Time – NDTV Profit

turns out rajan is also a sanghi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itachiii

wolfschanzze said:


> Watch Hanuman Jayanti on April 4th in next month,you shall know how many youngsters have joined this year, the Processions will be bigger and larger than last year.


I participated in the yatra last year sir, it was my first time and the sweets offered to us in gujarati galli near secbad were amazing.. sad part is most hyderabadis have no idea abt this yatra... there was no media coverage even by telugu media channels...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drnash

JanjaWeed said:


> Hehehe...Samrat Ashoka abdicated his throne in search of salvation, while Pappu taking the path of salvation in search of throne!


Ashoka abdicated his throne? When??


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Rajan Backs Jaitley on Growth, Cuts Repo Rate; Sensex Hits 30,000 for First Time – NDTV Profit
> 
> turns out rajan is also a sanghi



Finally this will bring much needed relif



wolfschanzze said:


> Exactly, Telugu People know the difference between short term freebies,waivers,subsidies and long term, solid, real Development.
> Bjp won't make such mistakes.Elections are still 4 years away, in the meanwhile RSS shakhas and Sangh Parivar Organizations are popping in Hyderabad and Telangana.They are laying Foundation for Hindutva now.
> Watch Hanuman Jayanti on April 4th in next month,you shall know how many youngsters have joined this year, the Processions will be bigger and larger than last year.



Good to see that & how is RSS &Sangh pari vat combating the missionary problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

itachiii said:


> I participated in the yatra last year sir, it was my first time and the sweets offered to us in gujarati galli near secbad were amazing.. sad part is most hyderabadis have no idea abt this yatra... there was no media coverage even by telugu media channels...


it will get media exposure,as it grows every year.Just like Ganesh Chaturthi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

The beauty of Secularism

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IndoCarib

jaatram said:


> The beauty of Secularism


 

If RSS had asked for rescheduling, there would be front page headlines titled "CBSE makes exams saffron". and there would panel discussions on all TV channels

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sancho

@isupportaap 

So at the end of the day AAP is just like all the other parties, where the indivudual power and influence is more important that the aim's of the party itself? 
Pretty disappointing, since I hoped that AAP can bring actual change into Indian politics, but silencing the sane voices and not allowing self-reflection, sounds not better than Congress or BJP or? 
What's your take on this issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^
my guess is that AAP govt will not last full term. They were a idiotic bunch from the begining. Only Delhites didnt see it coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap

sancho said:


> @isupportaap
> 
> So at the end of the day AAP is just like all the other parties, where the indivudual power and influence is more important that the aim's of the party itself?
> Pretty disappointing, since I hoped that AAP can bring actual change into Indian politics, but silencing the sane voices and not allowing self-reflection, sounds not better than Congress or BJP or?
> What's your take on this issue?



what do you mean ?tHIS IS ACTUALLY A GOOD THING AAP WILL GROW EVEN STRONGER AND EXPAND MUCH FASTER MOW. JUST WAIT & WATCH!


----------



## SpArK

BBC News - Indian AAP sidelines founder members


Will grow after all are ousted including supporters..and only Kejri remains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

isupportaap said:


> what do you mean ?



Just as the BJP in the general elections, AAP was voted into power for the hope to change things, not to have just another party that is doing the same things, in a slightly different manner. Centralizing AAP just around Kejriwal, is not different than BJP centralizing around Modi or Congress centralizing around the Gandhi's:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=648131275317580






PM Narendra Modi speaking on the work done in key sectors during the last nine months of the NDA Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaatram

isupportaap said:


> what do you mean ?tHIS IS ACTUALLY A GOOD THING AAP WILL GROW EVEN STRONGER AND EXPAND MUCH FASTER MOW. JUST WAIT & WATCH!


Typing in caps lock won't speed up expansion the process, Would you care to explain how AAP will Expand?


----------



## Echo_419

SpArK said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=648131275317580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM Narendra Modi speaking on the work done in key sectors during the last nine months of the NDA Government.



@sancho this was the speech i was talking about the PM explains in detail what his govt has accomplished in 9 months
Also @he-man do listen to this


----------



## IndoCarib

jaatram said:


> Typing in caps lock won't speed up expansion the process, Would you care to explain how AAP will Expand?


 
He is not really into Indian politics. He is busy posting Anti Hindu articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

jaatram said:


> Typing in caps lock won't speed up expansion the process, Would you care to explain how AAP will Expand?




Like this ( A ..... ..... A ......... ... P )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth




----------



## jaatram

IndoCarib said:


> He is not really into Indian politics. He is busy posting Anti Hindu articles.


well It's PDF


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

lightoftruth said:


>



Bangalore deserves this for Voting Congress into power and Kerala deserves having their CBSE exams postponed to accommodate muslim prayers  ............. Delhi deserves power cut

Latho ke booth, batho se nahi maanthe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

lightoftruth said:


>


No quota for Indians in Foreigners party?


----------



## magudi

Morons in rajya sabha are organized devious minded anti national no single bill the govt proposes is allowed to pass. As a matter of fact bills are not even allowed to be introduced as after rejecting them would land the government opportunity to convene going joint session and pass them 



IndoCarib said:


> He is not really into Indian politics. He is busy posting Anti Hindu articles.


He tags the likes of Zarvan, Jamahir in his posts, should I say more?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> He tags the likes of Zarvan, Jamahir in his posts, should I say more?


birds of same feather flock together. And everyone who hates Modi finds some comfort under AAP's umbrella, be it Indians or trolls from across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

DRAY said:


> Vacation? No no, Chintan, Chintan!! He is seeking the path of salvation, will return as the next Samrat Ashoka!



He's run sugar levels of 300 against 180 with insulin dosage increases not having any effect at all. Maybe staying alive is a good thing for a CM.



magudi said:


> Morons in rajya sabha are organized devious minded anti national no single bill the govt proposes is allowed to pass. As a matter of fact bills are not even allowed to be introduced as after rejecting them would land the government opportunity to convene going joint session and pass them
> 
> 
> He tags the likes of Zarvan, Jamahir in his posts, should I say more?



Reminds of the BJP before elections, why should this be so difficult I wonder?


----------



## jaatram

Guynextdoor2 said:


> *He's run sugar levels* of 300 against 180 with insulin dosage increases not having any effect at all. Maybe staying alive is a good thing for a CM.


Even his sugar level are Bhagoda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lightoftruth

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Bangalore deserves this for Voting Congress into power and Kerala deserves having their CBSE exams postponed to accommodate muslim prayers  ............. Delhi deserves power cut
> 
> Latho ke booth, batho se nahi maanthe.


news says its not applicable to bangalore.


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> birds of same feather flock together. And everyone who hates Modi finds some comfort under AAP's umbrella, be it Indians or trolls from across the border.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572264451711246336
This perfectly describes em all



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Reminds of the BJP before elections, why should this be so difficult I wonder?




Shooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572264451711246336
> This perfectly describes em all


To be honest Modi has been huge let down. Scuking up to main stream media and trying win them, A HUGE DISAPPOINTMENT.


----------



## magudi

sancho said:


> Just as the BJP in the general elections, AAP was voted into power for the hope to change things, not to have just another party that is doing the same things, in a slightly different manner. Centralizing AAP just around Kejriwal, is not different than BJP centralizing around Modi or Congress centralizing around the Gandhi's:
> 
> View attachment 199174




For anybody who followed the campaign trail in Delhi it was very much evident from the beginning itself that kejriwal has also made for himself a cult following similar to what Modi did. The same people who were taking the high logic ground accusing Modi supporters of being blind followers have now proved themselves they are no better.



jaatram said:


> To be honest Modi has been huge let down. Scuking up to main stream media and trying win them, A HUGE DISAPPOINTMENT.




Well hope Delhi taught him a lesson


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> Well hope Delhi taught him a lesson


Nope they haven't learned any lessons, it reflects from the attitude their spokies carry to TV debates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> Nope they haven't learned any lessons, it reflects from the attitude their spokies carry to TV debates.



Good for them  let's see what happens in bihar


----------



## jaatram

Kejriwal's internal lokpal, party democracy at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> Brother, i have gone to see my relatives in Andhra 3-4 days after Hudhud happened, so i know the situation and from what they described.Only VishakaPatnam was damaged.Rest Kakinada etc. were untouched.
> I know the pressure has been building up i see it on twitter,but wait for sometime,Even we in Telangana didn't get anything promised to us by KCR or Centre, so wait sometime,besides the RayalaSeema people are also angry that the capital is in Vijayawada not in Kurnool.
> In case you noticed,KCR has piped down, he now says there are no Andhra settlers and Telangana natives both are Telugu people


@magudi 
Even I know the situation in Vishakapatnam & Uttar Andhra.. Half my family(father's side) resides there.. My origins itself lie from this region.

And from what I know the damage has been very bad.. Even the UN say so:-
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/150304/nation-current-affairs/article/united-nations-pegs-hudhud-loss-11-billion
The report released by the UN’s Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific, last week, also said that, Hudhud was the second costliest disaster in 2014. The report mentioned use of technology and forecast that helped reduce the fatalities.
The report noted that Cyclone Hudhud generated significant damage and losses of $11 billion to critical infrastructure, including airport, Navy installations and key industries. “Restoration of offices and other infrastructure would need roughly Rs 7,000 crore,” district collector N. Yuvaraj said.

And the Entire city of Vizag has been hurt+ much of UttarAndhra.. And yes regarding the capital. Rayalaseema people are angry. I know but had the capital been there & not in Vizag/Central AP.. Then Uttar Andhra would also be angry.

& they have nothing to worry about. CBN & Jagan are from Rayalaseema.. the region won't be ignored for long.

And it's better to have the capital in the centre & not at the extreme ends for the good of all regions

KCR has piped down his rhetoric for the sake of votes in the GHMC Elections after which he'll be back to abusing Andhra settlers & try & kick us out.

And yes many people are angry with the GOI & Modi---> Even Pawan Kalyan & Jayprakash Narayan who extensively campaigned & worked for BJP candidates in both states have spoken out against them!! 

And the outrage seems to have woken up the BJP slightly  !!
1)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/5727942739275694092)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573102736167718913
@itachiii @wolfschanzze And the rumours I published here regarding YSRCP. I first heard them among YSRCP supporters on twitter. According to them the buzz in the party is that Amit Shah has asked Jagan to merge his party into the BJP to save himself & his family..

And I doubt AS knows everything about Indian politics & Telugu politics. So he probably doesn't know how harmful this decision will be to the BJP.
Maybe he thinks that APites are a bunch of idiots who can be fooled by a few 'jumlas' like those elsewhere.. If so he will get a good smashing here & will be left with nothing to show to his sahib.

Yes & Lastly:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573107810466054146

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> [USER=146398]@itachiii @wolfschanzze And the rumours I published here regarding YSRCP. I first heard them among YSRCP supporters on twitter. According to them the buzz in the party is that Amit Shah has asked Jagan to merge his party into the BJP to save himself & his family..
> 
> And I doubt AS knows everything about Indian politics & Telugu politics. So he probably doesn't know how harmful this decision will be to the BJP.
> Maybe he thinks that APites are a bunch of idiots who can be fooled by a few 'jumlas' like those elsewhere.. If so he will get a good smashing here & will be left with nothing to show to his sahib.
> 
> Yes & Lastly:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573107810466054146[/USER]




bhai, cool dwn !!! chances of bjp allying with ysrcp is very miniscule, Idk what would ysrcp offer to bjp on political leverage which tdp can't ... bjp has no strength in andhra and there attempts to attract congress leaders won't give it any headstart as they still lack a face to project.. moreover all the charisma of jagan has started to weed out. Of late, i rarely hear his name in news channels... and no doubt i would shift my loyalty back to tdp if BJP ever allies with jagan. he is not just corrupt, his father and his brother-in-law almost tried to erase the hindu identity of the state. they didn't leave tirumala and extended there evangelical activities even there...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572264451711246336
> This perfectly describes em all


Absolutely spot on.. We have quite a few of those here at PDF too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

jaatram said:


> The beauty of Secularism



I saw this in Med School Some of the mullahs (bearded ones) usually would leave the class half way saying it is time for them to pray.One Professor of Pathology got pissed and asked them where they were going,The mullah doctors replied "It is time for us to pray".
The professor asked them "Suppose you become a doctor tomorrow and while performing a operation on a patient,will you leave him halfway through operation,saying "i will finish the operation after my prayer".
The students replied if its important then they can pray later.
The reply from the professor shocked them,Then even this class is important,you can pray later after the class is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi
> Even I know the situation in Vishakapatnam & Uttar Andhra.. Half my family(father's side) resides there.. My origins itself lie from this region.
> 
> And from what I know the damage has been very bad.. Even the UN say so:-
> http://www.deccanchronicle.com/150304/nation-current-affairs/article/united-nations-pegs-hudhud-loss-11-billion
> The report released by the UN’s Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific, last week, also said that, Hudhud was the second costliest disaster in 2014. The report mentioned use of technology and forecast that helped reduce the fatalities.
> The report noted that Cyclone Hudhud generated significant damage and losses of $11 billion to critical infrastructure, including airport, Navy installations and key industries. “Restoration of offices and other infrastructure would need roughly Rs 7,000 crore,” district collector N. Yuvaraj said.
> 
> And the Entire city of Vizag has been hurt+ much of UttarAndhra.. And yes regarding the capital. Rayalaseema people are angry. I know but had the capital been there & not in Vizag/Central AP.. Then Uttar Andhra would also be angry.
> 
> & they have nothing to worry about. CBN & Jagan are from Rayalaseema.. the region won't be ignored for long.
> 
> And it's better to have the capital in the centre & not at the extreme ends for the good of all regions
> 
> KCR has piped down his rhetoric for the sake of votes in the GHMC Elections after which he'll be back to abusing Andhra settlers & try & kick us out.
> 
> And yes many people are angry with the GOI & Modi---> Even Pawan Kalyan & Jayprakash Narayan who extensively campaigned & worked for BJP candidates in both states have spoken out against them!!
> 
> And the outrage seems to have woken up the BJP slightly  !!
> 1)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/5727942739275694092)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573102736167718913
> @itachiii @wolfschanzze And the rumours I published here regarding YSRCP. I first heard them among YSRCP supporters on twitter. According to them the buzz in the party is that Amit Shah has asked Jagan to merge his party into the BJP to save himself & his family..
> 
> And I doubt AS knows everything about Indian politics & Telugu politics. So he probably doesn't know how harmful this decision will be to the BJP.
> Maybe he thinks that APites are a bunch of idiots who can be fooled by a few 'jumlas' like those elsewhere.. If so he will get a good smashing here & will be left with nothing to show to his sahib.
> 
> Yes & Lastly:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573107810466054146




If Sangh guys on SM are to be believed then a truce with ysrcp is out of question. I sure hope AS has enough political acumen to learn from past and see how congis got thrashed when they took APites for fools but only time will tell.


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

wolfschanzze said:


> I saw this in Med School Some of the mullahs (bearded ones) usually would leave the class half way saying it is time for them to pray.One Professor of Pathology got pissed and asked them where they were going,The mullah doctors replied "It is time for us to pray".
> The professor asked them "Suppose you become a doctor tomorrow and while performing a operation on a patient,will you leave him halfway through operation,saying "i will finish the operation after my prayer".
> The students replied if its important then they can pray later.
> The reply from the professor shocked them,Then even this class is important,you can pray later after the class is over.



Was it the same professor who's hands got chopped off ?


----------



## dray

Guynextdoor2 said:


> He's run sugar levels of 300 against 180 with insulin dosage increases not having any effect at all. Maybe staying alive is a good thing for a CM.



I was talking about the soon-to-be-crowned prince Rahul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@jaatram 61% cut in media advertisements current budget

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Darmashkian

itachiii said:


> bhai, cool dwn !!! chances of bjp allying with ysrcp is very miniscule, Idk what would ysrcp offer to bjp on political leverage which tdp can't ... bjp has no strength in andhra and there attempts to attract congress leaders won't give it any headstart as they still lack a face to project.. moreover all the charisma of jagan has started to weed out. Of late, i rarely hear his name in news channels... and no doubt i would shift my loyalty back to tdp if BJP ever allies with jagan. he is not just corrupt, his father and his brother-in-law almost tried to erase the hindu identity of the state. they didn't leave tirumala and extended there evangelical activities even there...


Tell this to Amit Shah.. not me. I know all this.

AS was the same man who was willing to have an alliance with PDP & look what BJP has got out of that alliance?? Our ministers in the state govt. haven't even got good portfolios. Do you know how angry the BJP cadre in Jammu are??

@wolfschanzze regarding promises made.. Tg has hyderabad & a revenue surplus.. AP has no capital & a fiscal deficit.. 

If BJP has any honour/sense of duty. let it fulfill the promises it made to us:- Polavaram, money for the capital, special status/ financial+pro-corporate incentives & money for the backward regions of UA & Rayalaseema


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> View attachment 199346
> 
> 
> @jaatram 61% cut in media advertisements current budget
> View attachment 199347



Roads is a priority for this govt


----------



## About.to.be.banned

Darmashkian said:


> Tell this to Amit Shah.. not me. I know all this.
> 
> AS was the same man who was willing to have an alliance with PDP & look what BJP has got out of that alliance?? Our ministers in the state govt. haven't even got good portfolios. Do you know how angry the BJP cadre in Jammu are??
> 
> @wolfschanzze regarding promises made.. Tg has hyderabad & a revenue surplus.. AP has no capital & a fiscal deficit..
> 
> If BJP has any honour/sense of duty. let it fulfill the promises to us:- Polavaram, money for the capital, special status/ financial+pro-corporate incentives & money for the backward regions of UA & Rayalaseema




Don't take it otherwise, but since following new Finance commission award, states would be getting 10% more of central budget than previous award, shouldn't states finance their development projects from their own kitty?

There are many things like Defence etc which are financed solely out of Central government share of revenue.


----------



## magudi

About.to.be.banned said:


> Don't take it otherwise, but since following new Finance commission award, states would be getting 10% more of central budget than previous award, shouldn't states finance their development projects from their own kitty?
> 
> There are many things like Defence etc which are financed solely out of Central government share of revenue.




Even with 10% more AP is still in deficit. The promises made at the time of partition should be honoured

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Dear Volunteers,

I am extremely sorry that I am breaking the diktat of not speaking to anyone outside on what transpired in the National Executive meeting, yesterday. Generally, I am a disciplined soldier of the party.

Arvind used to say that when they were coming out of the joint draft committee meeting of the Lokpal in 2011, Kapil Sibal used to ask them not to reveal anything to the outside world. Arvind used to answer that it was his primary duty to inform the nation about the proceedings, as he was not a leader but a representative of the people. Truth and transparency was all that he had.

My presence in the National Executive is only as a representative of the volunteers. And I would be dishonest to accept the gag order. The volunteers cannot be removed from the equation; they are the source of the party. Rather than get information from selective leaks and stray statements, I have decided to give some factual details of the meeting in the public domain.

*Last night I was told that disciplinary action would be taken against me, if I revealed anything. So be it – my first allegiance is to the higher truth*. Here is an essence of the meeting with regards to removal of YY and PB, based on my understanding. I would request NE to release the minutes of the meeting.

*Short background*
During the Delhi campaign, Prashant Bhushan had threatened multiple times that he will hold press conference against the party, because of his concerns on candidate selection. Some of us were successful in somehow or other to stave off the threat till the elections. It was alleged that *Yogendra Yadav was conspiring against Arvind and some evidences were produced*. There were also operational irreconcilable differences and trust deficit between AK, PB and YY

*On 26th Feb night when members of the NE went to meet him, Arvind conveyed that he will not be able to work as Convenor, if these two members were part of the PAC*. That was the background of the NE on 4th March.

*NE meeting*
Yogendra said that he understood that Arvind did not want them in PAC, as it was difficult to him to work together. He and Prashant would be happy to stay out of PAC, but they should not be singled out. Two formulas were put forward by him.

·That the PAC be reconstituted and new PAC members be elected through voting. PB and YY will not put their candidature.

·That PAC continue to function in the present form and YY and PB would not attend any of the meetings.

The meeting broke for some time and Manish and others conferred with the Delhi team of Ashish Khetan, Asutosh, Dilip Pandey and others. After reassembling, Manish proposed a resolution that YY and PB be removed from the PAC and it was seconded by Sanjay Singh.

I abstained to vote, because of two contrary reasons

1. Arvind needs a smooth working in the PAC. So, I agreed that PB and YY may be out of PAC and take some alternate important roles.

2*. I was taken aback by the resolution of removing them publicly, especially as they themselves were willing to leave.Also, this decision to sack them was against the overwhelming sentiments of volunteers from all over the world.*

So,* while I agreed that they can step down from the PAC, the manner and intention behind the resolution was not acceptable*. Hence, the decision to abstain.

The other details may come when the minutes of meeting is released.


This is not a revolt, nor is this some publicity ploy. I will not go to the press. There may be some repercussions overt and covert against me. So be it.


Jai Hind

Love

Mayank Gandhi

Nation building: Note to volunteers-NE on 4th March


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573390173720846336
Its a war in AAP ,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Make in India: Sony to set up factory for TVs, mobile phones - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> View attachment 199346
> 
> 
> @jaatram 61% cut in media advertisements current budget
> View attachment 199347


This is not even a drop in the ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

magudi said:


> For anybody who followed the campaign trail in Delhi it was very much evident from the beginning itself that kejriwal has also made for himself a cult following similar to what Modi did.



That's not the issue, since that's just a matter of presenting a candidate in the elections. It's about just a single person and a few around him taking decisions for the party and that's what AAP promised not to do and would be one differentiating point to other parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

lightoftruth said:


> Dear Volunteers,
> 
> I am extremely sorry that I am breaking the diktat of not speaking to anyone outside on what transpired in the National Executive meeting, yesterday. Generally, I am a disciplined soldier of the party.
> 
> Arvind used to say that when they were coming out of the joint draft committee meeting of the Lokpal in 2011, Kapil Sibal used to ask them not to reveal anything to the outside world. Arvind used to answer that it was his primary duty to inform the nation about the proceedings, as he was not a leader but a representative of the people. Truth and transparency was all that he had.
> 
> My presence in the National Executive is only as a representative of the volunteers. And I would be dishonest to accept the gag order. The volunteers cannot be removed from the equation; they are the source of the party. Rather than get information from selective leaks and stray statements, I have decided to give some factual details of the meeting in the public domain.
> 
> *Last night I was told that disciplinary action would be taken against me, if I revealed anything. So be it – my first allegiance is to the higher truth*. Here is an essence of the meeting with regards to removal of YY and PB, based on my understanding. I would request NE to release the minutes of the meeting.
> 
> *Short background*
> During the Delhi campaign, Prashant Bhushan had threatened multiple times that he will hold press conference against the party, because of his concerns on candidate selection. Some of us were successful in somehow or other to stave off the threat till the elections. It was alleged that *Yogendra Yadav was conspiring against Arvind and some evidences were produced*. There were also operational irreconcilable differences and trust deficit between AK, PB and YY
> 
> *On 26th Feb night when members of the NE went to meet him, Arvind conveyed that he will not be able to work as Convenor, if these two members were part of the PAC*. That was the background of the NE on 4th March.
> 
> *NE meeting*
> Yogendra said that he understood that Arvind did not want them in PAC, as it was difficult to him to work together. He and Prashant would be happy to stay out of PAC, but they should not be singled out. Two formulas were put forward by him.
> 
> ·That the PAC be reconstituted and new PAC members be elected through voting. PB and YY will not put their candidature.
> 
> ·That PAC continue to function in the present form and YY and PB would not attend any of the meetings.
> 
> The meeting broke for some time and Manish and others conferred with the Delhi team of Ashish Khetan, Asutosh, Dilip Pandey and others. After reassembling, Manish proposed a resolution that YY and PB be removed from the PAC and it was seconded by Sanjay Singh.
> 
> I abstained to vote, because of two contrary reasons
> 
> 1. Arvind needs a smooth working in the PAC. So, I agreed that PB and YY may be out of PAC and take some alternate important roles.
> 
> 2*. I was taken aback by the resolution of removing them publicly, especially as they themselves were willing to leave.Also, this decision to sack them was against the overwhelming sentiments of volunteers from all over the world.*
> 
> So,* while I agreed that they can step down from the PAC, the manner and intention behind the resolution was not acceptable*. Hence, the decision to abstain.
> 
> The other details may come when the minutes of meeting is released.
> 
> 
> This is not a revolt, nor is this some publicity ploy. I will not go to the press. There may be some repercussions overt and covert against me. So be it.
> 
> 
> Jai Hind
> 
> Love
> 
> Mayank Gandhi
> 
> Nation building: Note to volunteers-NE on 4th March
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573390173720846336
> Its a war in AAP ,



The Core of this letter, 

*There were also operational irreconcilable differences and trust deficit between AK, PB and YY (Arvind Keju, Prashant Bushan, Yogendra Yadav)*

*On 26th Feb night when members of the NE went to meet him, Arvind conveyed that he will not be able to work as Convenor, if these two members were part of the PAC*.

No doubt a true Democrat at last

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Seanpaulkelley said:


> You have basically three Indias, stratified by money, and money only.
> 
> 1/2 total population: extremely poor. That’s 500 million ppl. They squeak by somehow. Of that figure, some percentage (not really sure, I’m guessing maybe 15-20% or 75-100million ppl) are DIRT POOR. They don’t eat everyday. They may spend their entire lives browsing the public dumps for food and anything they can use at home or possibly resale.
> That’s a staggering number, and more poverty than China. You may think Democracy and capitalism work better than communism and capitalism, but the experiment has already been done in India and China, and India (democracy) has lost. Capitalism will not do anything to change the poverty of these 500 million people. Why? It is not designed to, that’s why, and that is a pretty basic failure when it comes to a model on which to base an entire society.
> 
> About 450 million lower-, middle-, and upper-middle class. Yes they do the IT jobs and the service jobs (Hello, this is Krish, may I help you?) and the engineering jobs. There’s also a class that produces the arts (classical music and dance, and of course, all things Bollywood). They are not as wealthy as the tech and engineering billionaires, but they don’t have to be because those billionaires are their patrons.
> 
> Then there’s the superrich. They do what superrich people everywhere do, and are in fact better thought of as members of the global superrich society.
> 
> Yes, the caste system still exists, but in the final analysis, it’s the money that determines status.
> 
> But my point is, these are three totally different societies, even though they are all comprised of Indian people. I’d be very careful about lumping them together. My musician friends and associates are as far away from the impoverished India as I am sitting here in Seattle. In fact, they are closer to me culturally than they are to India’s poor.


 
what truck load of crap ? This is Indian political corner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Was it the same professor who's hands got chopped off ?


No a different one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Everyone is on Leave: Surprise Visit to School Shocks Maharashtra Minister - NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> Tell this to Amit Shah.. not me. I know all this.
> 
> AS was the same man who was willing to have an alliance with PDP & look what BJP has got out of that alliance?? Our ministers in the state govt. haven't even got good portfolios. Do you know how angry the BJP cadre in Jammu are??
> 
> @wolfschanzze regarding promises made.. Tg has hyderabad & a revenue surplus.. AP has no capital & a fiscal deficit..
> 
> If BJP has any honour/sense of duty. let it fulfill the promises it made to us:- Polavaram, money for the capital, special status/ financial+pro-corporate incentives & money for the backward regions of UA & Rayalaseema


BJP promised 1.7 lakh crores to both states over a 5 year period, they will both get it, Rushing won't help anyone.
Let them set the Economy straight first.


----------



## magudi

This is a Complaint Many Have Against PM Narendra Modi. And he Knows it - NDTV

^main reason why babus didn't vote for bjp in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Top AAP leader Mayank Gandhi hits out at party for removing Yogendra Yadav, Prashant Bhushan - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

magudi said:


> Everyone is on Leave: Surprise Visit to School Shocks Maharashtra Minister - NDTV



Real question is what action will he take.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> Tell this to Amit Shah.. not me. I know all this.
> 
> AS was the same man who was willing to have an alliance with PDP & look what BJP has got out of that alliance?? Our ministers in the state govt. haven't even got good portfolios. Do you know how angry the BJP cadre in Jammu are??
> 
> @wolfschanzze regarding promises made.. Tg has hyderabad & a revenue surplus.. AP has no capital & a fiscal deficit..
> 
> If BJP has any honour/sense of duty. let it fulfill the promises it made to us:- Polavaram, money for the capital, special status/ financial+pro-corporate incentives & money for the backward regions of UA & Rayalaseema



I would have said these words to amit shah, had i been his advisor mate. for all practical purposes the alliance between bjp and pdp is the best thing to happen for J&K. J&K need to have a long term strategy, and i am hopefull that bjp dsn't compromise on its core promises of abrogating art. 370 and complete inclusion of J&k in to India.' As far as A.p is corncerned bjp has to rise against petty politics and commit to the promises that it made to the people of A.p. A.P should have been given special status along with bihar and bengal... let's see what future holds for A.p..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Despite Nirbhaya row, government keen on adopting BBC model for DD News - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

funny pic, that i came across on fb..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## drnash

itachiii said:


> funny pic, that i came across on fb..


Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

PM Modi among 30 most influential people on internet: Time magazine-IndiaNews - IBNLive Mobile


----------



## sancho

Guys, don't post just links of news reports! At least quote the important parts to make people understand what you want to point out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Digvijaya supports ban on cow slaughter as a 'good Hindu'

Khangress trying to make up for its anti hindu image 

@MokshaVimukthi @SarthakGanguly @DRAY

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

magudi said:


> Despite Nirbhaya row, government keen on adopting BBC model for DD News - The Economic Times



Its a Very good model. A powerful propaganda tool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Make in India: Sony to set up factory for TVs, mobile phones - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site




Economy Wale thread mein Post kara kar assi cheeze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Economy Wale thread mein Post kara kar assi cheeze


 Esa bhi thread h  kabhi dekha ni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Esa bhi thread h  kabhi dekha ni


https://defence.pk/threads/indian-economy-news-updates.27787/page-325

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Digvijaya supports ban on cow slaughter as a 'good Hindu'
> 
> Khangress trying to make up for its anti hindu image
> 
> @MokshaVimukthi @SarthakGanguly @DRAY


It's a mistake. Anti Hindu sentiments are strong in this country. Plus being anti Hindu is a strength for Congress. This time the votes of anti Hindus got badly divided - hence the debacle. Their vote share did not go down drastically.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Secular Journalist U Turn on BBC Documentary

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sancho

Very good interview with Yogendra Yadav:


----------



## Star Wars

sancho said:


> Very good interview with Yogendra Yadav:


"Bharka : Are you hurt, are you seriously not hurt ? You are not hurt ? really really not hurt ?


----------



## magudi

sancho said:


> Very good interview with Yogendra Yadav:




AAP war: Anjali Damania says Prashant Bhushan wanted party to lose Delhi polls - The Times of India


----------



## Jason bourne

Mean while in kashmir people celebrating Pakistans victory over SA ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> Mean while in kashmir people celebrating Pakistans victory over SA ....


Also masarat's release

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

As long as its not against India its fine


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Mean while in kashmir people celebrating Pakistans victory over SA ....



Haram ka khand walo see Loyalty na expect karna


----------



## Android

Amit bhai and Modiji please break your alliance with PDP. Its a big insult to all of your nationalist supporters. Guys please spread this message on social networking sites so it reaches them both.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

Only in India


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Android said:


> Amit bhai and Modiji please break your alliance with PDP. Its a big insult to all of your nationalist supporters. Guys please spread this message on social networking sites so it reaches them both.



On what grounds ?

You cannot keep political prisoners in jail for ever. You either have to charge them with sedition and try them in court and if found guilty, send them to jail. If we don't do that, there is not option but to let them go.


----------



## Iggy

Android said:


> Amit bhai and Modiji please break your alliance with PDP. Its a big insult to all of your nationalist supporters. Guys please spread this message on social networking sites so it reaches them both.



BJP's image is going to dip because of their support to PDP.. After making all those tall talks, its sad that they are trying to hang on to power sacrificing national security..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Android said:


> Amit bhai and Modiji please break your alliance with PDP. Its a big insult to all of your nationalist supporters. Guys please spread this message on social networking sites so it reaches them both.


But what will bjp gain by ending the alliance..afterall bjp can never form govt. on its own..so should we just ignore j&k to satisfy our nationalist feelings


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Iggy said:


> BJP's image is going to dip because of their support to PDP.. After making all those tall talks, its sad that they are trying to hang on to power sacrificing national security..



LOL. You are pathetic. BJP is supporting PDF FOR national security. So that the Kashmir do not loose faith in elected representatives and continue to be part of our democratic process.


----------



## Iggy

MokshaVimukthi said:


> LOL. You are pathetic. BJP is supporting PDF FOR national security. So that the Kashmir do not loose faith in elected representatives and continue to be part of our democratic process.



Yea right.. Keep that delutional talks to the Bhakts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Iggy said:


> Yea right.. Keep that delutional talks to the Bhakts..



Nope, you keep your delusions about BJP becoming weak with your Kambakts.


----------



## Iggy

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Nope, you keep your delusions about BJP becoming weak with your Kambakts.



Well actions like this only shows they are just another political party which do anything to be on power..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Iggy said:


> Well actions like this only shows they are just another political party which do anything to be on power..



LOL. BJP IS political party and their purpose IS TO GAIN POWER for the welfare of Indians 

If only you could think and use your brains.


----------



## Iggy

MokshaVimukthi said:


> LOL. BJP IS political party and their purpose IS TO GAIN POWER for the welfare of Indians
> 
> If only you could think and use your brains.




Welfare of Indians.. right? Dude please already told you.. keep your delutional talks with Bhakts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Iggy said:


> Well actions like this only shows they are just another political party which do anything to be on power..


So, how are they different from any party . congress was first party to openly declare support to pdp after results in kashmir.omar Abdullah of NC is also same we all know his TWEETs about 370 

All parties are playing politics there not first time you see it happening on Kashmir problem with guys like you should know that how sensitive the kashmir is still they wan't to play there politics using every small issues they get against govt


----------



## NKVD

Iggy said:


> Welfare of Indians.. right? Dude please already told you.. keep your delutional talks with Bhakts.


What delusional talk so what are options if you are so intellectual please guide Us.

You want governer's rule in J&K after successful elections well it will be diplomatic blunder for India on this international Issue.


----------



## itachiii

an excerpt from modis speech in parliament on march 3rd

On the road construction, he said in the last nine months *18 km of road construction was awarded each day and 10.1 km was achieved, which is almost double than that of the UPA achievements. “As many as 350 highway projects were stuck as the railways did not give permissions. All approvals are in place now*,” he added.

Modi outlines achievements

Govt gets Rs 12.5k cr from 3 coal mines

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Iggy said:


> Welfare of Indians.. right? Dude please already told you.. keep your delutional talks with Bhakts.



Kambakht haters should continue stewing in their own frustration.  ...... maybe ask forgiveness for your sins.


----------



## sancho

> *Govt asks channels not to show fall of Indian wickets to protect India’s image*
> 
> New Delhi: The Indian government today asked all channels covering the ongoing Cricket World cup to refrain from showing fall of any Indian wicket. Talking to reporters after an emergency meeting, Minister for Home Mr. Rajnath Singh said showing Indian batsmen getting out in any manner portrayed India in bad light and could lead to law and order problems.
> 
> “Showing Indian batsmen getting out, whether by being clean bowled, caught behind, LBW or even silly run-outs, harms India’s image as a progressive and fast-growing nation. It shows Indian men batsmen as people who have no control over their shots. When people in UK see Rohit Sharma falling to a short delivery, they will get the wrong impression that all of us cannot play short balls. Even in India, anti-social elements can get motivated after watching the batsmen get out.”
> 
> He said the MHA will launch operation OSTRICH (Operation to Sanitize Telecast and Replay of Indian Cricket in Homes) which will be headed by Delhi Police commissioner Mr. BS Bassi.
> 
> Under the operation, the Ministry of Information & Broadcasting has been asked to come out with an advisory for all channels. The advisory will ask news and sports channels to replay footage from India’s triumph in 2011 edition. To facilitate this, Star has been asked to show all the matches with a 10 minute delay.
> 
> The minister also clarified that the ban advisory is applicable to all places of the world and not just to those coming under jurisdiction of Indian law. Channeling his inner Liam Neeson, Mr. Rajnath said, “No matter who you are, where you are. If you show such footage, I will find you and I will prosecute you.”
> 
> Welcoming the government’s decision, BJP said such decisions were needed if India was to regain its old position of dominance in world order. Sambit Patra, BJP spokesperson said that showing Indian batsmen getting out was also negatively affecting tourism in India. Firebrand BJP serial allegationist leader Dr. Subramanium Swamy also welcomed the decision saying, “This decision will help in making India a virat Hindu rashtra. I hope the govt. also looks into my report about Kookaboora balls being made by Indophobes funded by missionaries in Australia.”
> 
> Star Sports network said they are examining if they could show even more commercials under operation OSTRICH.
> Ordinary Indian cricket fans were not contacted because their opinions do not count.



Govt asks channels not to show fall of Indian wickets to protect India’s image | My Faking News


----------



## jaatram

Politics with a difference. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574540114874925056


----------



## Prometheus

9 mahine ho gaye ....modi je ke.....................mubarako Bhakto................mufti hoya hai.........lol



itachiii said:


> an excerpt from modis speech in parliament on march 3rd
> 
> On the road construction, he said in the last nine months *18 km of road construction was awarded each day and 10.1 km was achieved, which is almost double than that of the UPA achievements. “As many as 350 highway projects were stuck as the railways did not give permissions. All approvals are in place now*,” he added.
> 
> Modi outlines achievements
> 
> Govt gets Rs 12.5k cr from 3 coal mines




all hail the Lord Modi ...............bolo namo namo 

so when is BJP firing CM of Madhya Pradesh???

and when is Haryana CM banning mobiles for girls?



Iggy said:


> Yea right.. Keep that delutional talks to the Bhakts..




ssshhhhhhhh..........dont wake the Blind Bhakts


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574539838143123456
never liked them but thought atleast they'll be little different.


----------



## itachiii

Prometheus said:


> all hail the Lord Modi ...............bolo namo namo
> 
> so when is BJP firing CM of Madhya Pradesh???
> 
> and when is Haryana CM banning mobiles for girls?



not until PAAP party stops its road side dharnas and the head PAAPI(kejriwal) stops his drama and stars woking for delhi people..


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> so when is BJP firing CM of Madhya Pradesh



What?? Firing Shivraj?? Dude that guy has completely turned the fortune of my state from being bimaru to one of the fastest growing states in India probably best performing BJP CM after Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Android said:


> What?? Firing Shivraj?? Dude that guy has completely turned the fortune of my state from being bimaru to one of the fastest growing states in India probably best performing BJP CM after Modi.




and did many famous scams

bolo namo namo



itachiii said:


> not until PAAP party stops its road side dharnas and the head PAAPI(kejriwal) stops his drama and stars woking for delhi people..




looks like u are getting ur share of drugs from Bharatiye Jumla Party

what poem Feku used to sing??? that mein desh nahi jukne doonga....................lolwa......................i can see he doing that in Kashmir............lets release all militants and trouble makers.............this will make kashmir safe


----------



## Prometheus

Akalis kidnap Cong councillor ahead of civic body’s floor test in Gidderbaha


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> Akalis kidnap Cong councillor ahead of civic body’s floor test in Gidderbaha


Few weeks back Punjab Dy. CM promised public transport through canals in Punjab but BJP govt. of Haryana started it first showing that BJP is more progressive than Akalis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## East or West India Best

Juggernautjatt said:


> Few weeks back Punjab Dy. CM promised public transport through canals in Punjab but BJP govt. of Haryana started it first showing that BJP is more progressive than Akalis
> 
> View attachment 200775



It's a shame what Punjab has become.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

East or West India Best said:


> It's a shame what Punjab has become.


clearly read my post it is pic of Haryana.


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

East or West India Best said:


> It's a shame what Punjab has become.



They are only 2 % of Indian's population but the amount of useless lamenting they do in this thread is Incredible.

I have not seen any other state try to monopolize the dialogue so much. Frankly it's Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## East or West India Best

Juggernautjatt said:


> clearly read my post it is pic of Haryana.



No, it's a general statement. Punjab used to be miles ahead of the rest of India. Now it's fallen so far. With the demographic collapse, Punjabis won't even exist a few generations from now.



MokshaVimukthi said:


> They are only 2 % of Indian's population but the amount of useless lamenting they do in this thread is Incredible.
> 
> I have not seen any other state try to monopolize the dialogue so much. Frankly it's Pathetic.



What state are you from?


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

East or West India Best said:


> What state are you from?



Is my personal life relevant to the thread ?


----------



## East or West India Best

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Is my personal life relevant to the thread ?



No offense, but you come off as insecure.


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

East or West India Best said:


> No offense, but you come off as insecure.



OMG....... another Sigmund Freud.  ...... they keep popping up all over the place.

I am insecure, which is why you are seeking my personal details ?  ................ ever looked in a mirror lately ?


----------



## magudi

MokshaVimukthi said:


> LOL. BJP IS political party and their purpose IS TO GAIN POWER for the welfare of Indians
> 
> If only you could think and use your brains.




Why waste time, these people have a religious bias and that's the naked truth. Trying to convince them is plain fallacy, I've said this a thousand times here. Better agree to disagree and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

AAP MP asked Police not to issue a ticket for a person who jumped the light, got in to a heated debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

@itachiii @wolfschanzze 

Hey can u tell me what's happening in the Budget session of both states, I've heard that all the TDP MLAs were expelled from the rest of the budget session for insulting the national anthem.

Is it true??


----------



## magudi

Harvard University rubbishes Lalu's daughter Misa Bharti's claim of being a speaker at India Conference-PoliticsNews - IBNLive Mobile


----------



## Star Wars

Android said:


> What?? Firing Shivraj?? Dude that guy has completely turned the fortune of my state from being bimaru to one of the fastest growing states in India probably best performing BJP CM after Modi.



whoz firing shivraj ???


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> whoz firing shivraj ???




Arvind kejriwal


----------



## magudi

BJP Pushing Economy Towards Disaster - NDTV

@Guynextdoor2 @isupportaap We need to boot this inept government asap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s_madaans

Ha ha ha....check out the writer of this article on NDTV......non other than a ch***a _Mani Shankar Aiyar.
bring some better & solid proofs nxt time @magudi 

check out the disclaimer below the article...

*Disclaimer: The opinions expressed within this article are the personal opinions of the author. NDTV is not responsible for the accuracy, completeness, suitability, or validity of any information on this article. All information is provided on an as-is basis. The information, facts or opinions appearing in the article do not reflect the views of NDTV and NDTV does not assume any responsibility or liability for the same.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

magudi said:


> BJP Pushing Economy Towards Disaster - NDTV
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 @isupportaap We need to boot this inept government asap


Another gem by Bjp beloved mani shankar Iyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

s_madaans said:


> Ha ha ha....check out the writer of this article on NDTV......non other than a ch***a _Mani Shankar Aiyar.
> bring some better & solid proofs nxt time @magudi _




Hahaha 

Same sanghi bhakat tactic 

When you have nothing to refute blame the writer/channel 

How about this eh 


Sensex drops over 600 points – Studio N | Studio N - Breaking News, Latest Headlines, International News, National News, Regional News, Sports News, Movie News, Business News, Science and Technology News, AP Crime News, Special Programmes, and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> 9 mahine ho gaye ....modi je ke.....................mubarako Bhakto................mufti hoya hai.........lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all hail the Lord Modi ...............bolo namo namo
> 
> so when is BJP firing CM of Madhya Pradesh???
> 
> and when is Haryana CM banning mobiles for girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssshhhhhhhh..........dont wake the Blind Bhakts



Quite a way to rubbish away achievements of the govt



Android said:


> What?? Firing Shivraj?? Dude that guy has completely turned the fortune of my state from being bimaru to one of the fastest growing states in India probably best performing BJP CM after Modi.



I agree from being a burden on India the state is now the fastest growing state in India 
But @Prometheus won't understand that for him 
BJP=BAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s_madaans

I already told you to bring some solid proof....n look what u brought....a link from a news channel of AP...not only this but a news which is 2 years OLD 






Hey aaptard.....check out the date (circled)






magudi said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Same sanghi bhakat tactic
> 
> When you have nothing to refute blame the writer/channel
> 
> How about this eh


----------



## magudi

s_madaans said:


> I already told you to bring some solid proof....n look what u brought....a link from a news channel of AP...not only this but a news which is 2 years OLD
> 
> View attachment 201127
> 
> Hey aaptard.....check out the date (circled)



Yeah right i know bhakats will have explanation for everything even releasing dreaded terrorists in the name of common minimum crap

Please spare me your BS

9 months and not a tiny difference even Congress would've been far better 

But blind bhakats will continue to lick ****


----------



## s_madaans

LoL....aaptard back on track....
not able to prove anything ...so start the BS...as usual


----------



## gslv

s_madaans said:


> LoL....aaptard back on track....
> not able to prove anything ...so start the BS...as usual


He is trolling you dude. Calm down he is more sanghi than you can think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> @itachiii @wolfschanzze
> 
> Hey can u tell me what's happening in the Budget session of both states, I've heard that all the TDP MLAs were expelled from the rest of the budget session for insulting the national anthem.
> 
> Is it true??


i think yes, Even the Bigot Akbaruddin Owaisi was standing up ,giving speech about how we respect national anthem and those who disrespected it should be identified and punishment given.That was yesterday in Telugu news i saw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Diggy Raja bowing down to Yogi Adityanath in Parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

s_madaans said:


> Ha ha ha....check out the writer of this article on NDTV......non other than a ch***a _Mani Shankar Aiyar._



He is a nutjob and shouldn't be taken seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Diggy Raja bowing down to Yogi Adityanath in Parliament.


haha.. i knew Diggy Raja is a closet Sangi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. i knew Diggy Raja is a closet Sangi!


Oh he is Godse in guise of Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Land bill pe voting chalu I think BJD supports govt. ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Oh he is Godse in guise of Gandhi.


He is a Sangi mole inside Congress, & moulding Pappu as per BJP's requirement!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Jason bourne said:


> Land bill pe voting chalu I think BJD supports govt. ...


 
they made some changes. SS, AD supporting now I think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Land bill pe voting chalu I think BJD supports govt. ...


It will sail through even in RS as well. AIADMK, SP.. everyone will fall in line.. & Congress will be left isolated despite being single largest party at RS. Ground work has been going on for quite a while.



IndoCarib said:


> they made some changes. SS, AD supporting now I think


What sort of changes has been done? Looks like it's a kinda of buffer left with intention of changing at the last minute to save face for opponents to the bill. I'm confident even in RS this will be passed with overwhelming majority!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

wolfschanzze said:


> i think yes, Even the Bigot Akbaruddin Owaisi was standing up ,giving speech about how we respect national anthem and those who disrespected it should be identified and punishment given.That was yesterday in Telugu news i saw.



If it's really true, then Shame on them for such a thing!!! They deserved to get kicked out for the entire session!
A Heavy Fine also must be imposed upon them!

10 TDP MLAs Suspended from House -The New Indian Express

Blind opposition for the sake of it won't help the state, the people or themselves... Now they can't make any comment upon KCR's budget or add anything to any debate

By the way anna, how are our "opposition" parties & their leaders doing in TG(CONs, BJP, TDP) as of now?
Congress recently changed the TPCC head Which has angered Komati-reddy from nalgonda, Right??
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some tweets about KCR:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575286701041393665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575284746617425920
& I thought TG was a backward & poor state.. So much for Andhra Imperialists looting & destroying Telangana region

& lastly @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575256763877871616
hmm.. this isn't good news.
Jagan doesn't want the LAB to pass,otherwise it could help Naidu get his land for the capital & commence construction.. It's well-known he supported the capital at somewhere else & not where it currently is ...maybe he still does so. 
But at now, I think he just wants to spite CBN & continue inciting the farmers who live near the present capital against him..

After All if the capital turns out to be success, the entire region which holds about 20+ seats could vote for CBN in 2019
[By the way TDP supports the new bill by Modi]
Modi should use the CBI & force Jagan to support the bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Stones were pelted on Mangaluru church by disgruntled former employee, say police

@IndoCarib



IndoCarib said:


> they made some changes. SS, AD supporting now I think




Yes all NDA allies are on board this time



Darmashkian said:


> If it's really true, then Shame on them for such a thing!!! They deserved to get kicked out for the entire session!
> A Heavy Fine also must be imposed upon them!
> 
> 10 TDP MLAs Suspended from House -The New Indian Express
> 
> Blind opposition for the sake of it won't help the state, the people or themselves... Now they can't make any comment upon KCR's budget or add anything to any debate
> 
> By the way anna, how are our "opposition" parties & their leaders doing in TG(CONs, BJP, TDP) as of now?
> Congress recently changed the TPCC head Which has angered Komati-reddy from nalgonda, Right??
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Some tweets about KCR:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575286701041393665
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575284746617425920
> & I thought TG was a backward & poor state.. So much for Andhra Imperialists looting & destroying Telangana region
> 
> & lastly @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @IndoCarib
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575256763877871616
> hmm.. this isn't good news.
> Jagan doesn't want the LAB to pass,otherwise it could help Naidu get his land for the capital & commence construction.. It's well-known he supported the capital at somewhere else & not where it currently is ...maybe he still does so.
> But at now, I think he just wants to spite CBN & continue inciting the farmers who live near the present capital against him..
> 
> After All if the capital turns out to be success, the entire region which holds about 20+ seats could vote for CBN in 2019
> [By the way TDP supports the new bill by Modi]
> Modi should use the CBI & force Jagan to support the bill.



Ideally polvaram project should also be complete by 2019 because that was a promise and people seem emotionally attache to it

LAB Passed in LS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> It will sail through even in RS as well. AIADMK, SP.. everyone will fall in line.. & Congress will be left isolated despite being single largest party at RS. Ground work has been going on for quite a while.
> 
> 
> What sort of changes has been done? Looks like it's a kinda of buffer left with intention of changing at the last minute to save face for opponents to the bill. I'm confident even in RS this will be passed with overwhelming majority!


 
I dont think this will water down the bill. They had a buffer just in case

The government has proposed changes that seek to address the criticism that its reforms are "anti-farmer". It has incorporated not just amendments suggested by other parties, but also factored in feedback from farmers' organisations and activists who have opposed its land reforms.
It has proposed to remove social infrastructure projects like schools and hospitals from a list of categories the government wants exempted from requiring the consent of 70 per cent farmers in an area where land is to be acquired. The current law requires that consent for all projects.
It has agreed to reinstate a social impact assessment only for social infrastructure projects. The Opposition and allies like the Akali Dal have protested against the government's move to scrap the social impact assessment clause - mandatory in the current law - for five categories.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> Stones were pelted on Mangaluru church by disgruntled former employee, say police
> 
> @IndoCarib
> Ideally polvaram project should also be complete by 2019 because that was a promise and people seem emotionally attache to it
> LAB Passed in LS



Not only Polavaram, even some money for our New capital(to construct govt. buildings) should be released, at the same time Special Status should be given to AP for 5 years atleast(if not 10 which was originally promised by BJP) & some pro-corporate incentives+financial package for Rayalaseema & Uttar Andhra..

This was what was promised to AP by the BJP & The Congress on the floor of the Rajya Sabha when they divided AP & made a prosperous state poor..

Almost all the above issues(especially the Capital one, Special Status & Polavaram) are viewed from an emotional angle by the people.

People in AP are very angry+Furious with the way the state was bifurcated & with BJP & Congress.. 
But surprisingly inspite of their anger with BJP. Modi is Very Popular here among the people from all castes & income-levels. Even many Converts to Christianity & some pastors are fans of Modi 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And by the way, it was good that the LAB was passed in the LS



IndoCarib said:


> I dont think this will water down the bill. They had a buffer just in case
> 
> The government has proposed changes that seek to address the criticism that its reforms are "anti-farmer". It has incorporated not just amendments suggested by other parties, but also factored in feedback from farmers' organisations and activists who have opposed its land reforms.
> It has proposed to remove social infrastructure projects like schools and hospitals from a list of categories the government wants exempted from requiring the consent of 70 per cent farmers in an area where land is to be acquired. The current law requires that consent for all projects.
> It has agreed to reinstate a social impact assessment only for social infrastructure projects. The Opposition and allies like the Akali Dal have protested against the government's move to scrap the social impact assessment clause - mandatory in the current law - for five categories.


Good to hear the above, Most of the problems that I had with the bill have been sorted out.


----------



## IndoCarib

Darmashkian said:


> Not only Polavaram, even some money for our New capital(to construct govt. buildings) should be released, at the same time Special Status should be given to AP for 5 years atleast(if not 10 which was originally promised by BJP) & some pro-corporate incentives+financial package for Rayalaseema & Uttar Andhra..
> 
> This was what was promised to AP by the BJP & The Congress on the floor of the Rajya Sabha when they divided AP & made a prosperous state poor..
> 
> Almost all the above issues(especially the Capital one, Special Status & Polavaram) are viewed from an emotional angle by the people.
> 
> People in AP are very angry+Furious with the way the state was bifurcated & with BJP & Congress..
> But surprisingly inspite of their anger with BJP. Modi is Very Popular here among the people from all castes & income-levels. Even many Converts to Christianity & some pastors are fans of Modi
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And by the way, it was good that the LAB was passed in the LS
> 
> 
> Good to hear the above, Most of the problems that I had with the bill have been sorted out.


 
This is a game changer.Lot of land will be unlocked, projects worth billions can finally see the light of the day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> Quite a way to rubbish away achievements of the govt
> 
> 
> 
> I agree from being a burden on India the state is now the fastest growing state in India
> But @Prometheus won't understand that for him
> BJP=BAD




BJP + Bharatiye JUMLA party


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> BJP + Bharatiye JUMLA party


Sugar kam hui kejriwal ki? ya phir delhi chod ke bhag gaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kashmir fight adds to hurdles for Modi's reform push

Comments guys? 


It seems Modi is really up against it with his reform push, the Congress will oppose tooth and nail, he has idiots in aligned parties (RSS) coming out with nonsense and disrupting his agenda and now this. He's a resilient character but even still things aren't exactly aligning for him....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jaatram

Abingdonboy said:


> Kashmir fight adds to hurdles for Modi's reform push
> 
> Comments guys?
> 
> 
> It seems Modi is really up against it with his reform push, the Congress will oppose tooth and nail, he has idiots in aligned parties (RSS) coming out with nonsense and disrupting his agenda and now this. He's a resilient character but even still things aren't exactly aligning for him....



It's a minor hiccup nothing much to write about. What Modi needs to do is weed out the black sheep in the media houses and NGO workers who are hell bent on stopping the reforms (land acquisition bill) by their propaganda. 

Anna Hazare held a 2 day protests and was able to garner couple of hundred people against this particular bill, Media ran a campaign to spread rumors about it. NGOs tried to bring in people from various parts of the country promising them if you protest government will give you land. 

The only disappointment so far from Modi, not able to tackle the news traders and NGOs. He took steps to curb the NGOs funding but the media house are free to run their agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> Kashmir fight adds to hurdles for Modi's reform push
> 
> Comments guys?
> 
> 
> It seems Modi is really up against it with his reform push, the Congress will oppose tooth and nail, he has idiots in aligned parties (RSS) coming out with nonsense and disrupting his agenda and now this. He's a resilient character but even still things aren't exactly aligning for him....




Mt take :
KEEP CALM AND TRUST MODI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> Mt take :
> KEEP CALM AND TRUST MODI


lol @ trust modi 

He is too scared to handle media.


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> lol @ trust modi
> 
> He is too scared to handle media.



Yea that's a disappointment, i have myself said several times 
Actually my hope was Delhi would serve as a wake up call instead it backfired. Anyway let's see what happens in bihar and how many wake up calls it takes for him to act


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> Sugar kam hui kejriwal ki? ya phir delhi chod ke bhag gaya?









this is the leader of punjab.....


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> Yea that's a disappointment, i have myself said several times
> Actually my hope was Delhi would serve as a wake up call instead it backfired. Anyway let's see what happens in bihar and how many wake up calls it takes for him to act


media slaps his government all day long yet he find himself unable to do anything. Radia tapes weren't produced for Grammy Award or was it?



Prometheus said:


> this is the leader of punjab.....


He is busy getting his buddies escape the chalans







Prometheus said:


> this is the leader of punjab.....


Leader of punjab fighting with police to get his buddy escape a red light jump ticket. 
Tell him to go easy on hash in AAP rave parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Holy Mary and Jesus ..... German church is worried about Human Rights in India. 

Forgive them father for they Indian Heathens don't know how to treat humans justly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> Yea that's a disappointment, i have myself said several times
> Actually my hope was Delhi would serve as a wake up call instead it backfired. Anyway let's see what happens in bihar and how many wake up calls it takes for him to act


Bihar can't be won by BJP. The combined force of JDU and RJD along with support from SP etc is too much to handle. Unfortunately I don't see Sushil Modi making much impact there.



jaatram said:


> Holy Mary and Jesus ..... German church is worried about Human Rights in India.
> 
> Forgive them father for they Indian Heathens don't know how to treat humans justly.



All part of this

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Exclusive: AAP forces its MLAs to sign letter demanding expulsion of Yadav, Bhushan


----------



## Darmashkian



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Koyla ghotale me Manmohan singh Aaropi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Heard on Twitter that sibal wrote an article in some paper defending his zero loss theory and bashing the gov for coal auctions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

I tweeted dis and he stars following me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 201454
> 
> 
> I tweeted dis and he stars following me
> 
> View attachment 201455


----------



## East or West India Best

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 201454
> 
> 
> I tweeted dis and he stars following me
> 
> View attachment 201455



So you're name is Pritesh Kukadia. Where in India are you from?


----------



## Jason bourne

East or West India Best said:


> So you're name is Pritesh Kukadia. Where in India are you from?




Gujju


----------



## East or West India Best

Jason bourne said:


> Gujju



You mean Good Jew*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

East or West India Best said:


> You mean Good Jew*



Is that suppose to be an insult ?  ............... because Indians are not Anti-Semitic. We happen to like and admire the jews.


----------



## East or West India Best

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Is that suppose to be an insult ?  ............... because Indians are not Anti-Semitic. We happen to like and admire the jews.



You're sooooo weird. How is what I said an insult or anti Semitic?


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

East or West India Best said:


> You're sooooo weird. How is what I said an insult or anti Semitic?



Then you must be a Retard to think "Gujju" is a "good jew"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

MokshaVimukthi said:


> Then you must be a Retard to think "Gujju" is a "good jew"


That was a sarcasm on his part to call gujju's jew .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Imaandar trading not horse trading ... 
Kejriwal's asking AAP MLA to break Cong MLAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itachiii

jaatram said:


> Imaandar trading not horse trading ...
> Kejriwal's asking AAP MLA to break Cong MLAs.



@Prometheus rss/bjp conspiracy to defame (P)AAP??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> If it's really true, then Shame on them for such a thing!!! They deserved to get kicked out for the entire session!
> A Heavy Fine also must be imposed upon them!
> 
> 10 TDP MLAs Suspended from House -The New Indian Express
> 
> Blind opposition for the sake of it won't help the state, the people or themselves... Now they can't make any comment upon KCR's budget or add anything to any debate
> 
> By the way anna, how are our "opposition" parties & their leaders doing in TG(CONs, BJP, TDP) as of now?
> Congress recently changed the TPCC head Which has angered Komati-reddy from nalgonda, Right??
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Some tweets about KCR:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575286701041393665
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575284746617425920
> & I thought TG was a backward & poor state.. So much for Andhra Imperialists looting & destroying Telangana region
> 
> & lastly @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne @IndoCarib
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575256763877871616
> hmm.. this isn't good news.
> Jagan doesn't want the LAB to pass,otherwise it could help Naidu get his land for the capital & commence construction.. It's well-known he supported the capital at somewhere else & not where it currently is ...maybe he still does so.
> But at now, I think he just wants to spite CBN & continue inciting the farmers who live near the present capital against him..
> 
> After All if the capital turns out to be success, the entire region which holds about 20+ seats could vote for CBN in 2019
> [By the way TDP supports the new bill by Modi]
> Modi should use the CBI & force Jagan to support the bill.


Not much happening nowadays in Telanagana, it is all quiet now though. Yes TRS walked out of Parliament after LAB was passed.But that is the best they can do, nothing more.
Congress is still in the same place, no takers for it in both states.
It's all quiet now for the moment, let the GHMC election dates be announced ,then we shall see new fireworks.

As for Jagan he is finished, he as no credibility left.his party workers were with him for elections and they spent their own money thinking they might win and form government,now they lost and are looking at Jagan to reimburse the money spent on Election campaign.When he himself is stuck in Cases and his assets freezed there is not much he can do.People are abandoning his party left and right.At this rate i don't know how long his party will stay relevant.
He has fresh new cases put against him by CBI and if he still wants to dance by Opposing the LAB then things will get worse for him,from centre as well as Seemaandhra state.People will spit on him for denying land for new AP capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

gslv said:


> That was a sarcasm on his part to call gujju's jewelry.



I don't think so, This is what he said on a different thread.



> I am not a Hindu so why should I use a Hindu word?





> Pranam means that I am below you and I bow to your superiority. This is the word my Grandparent's servants use to use to them. The P word is used by an "inferior" to a "superior". I believe no individual is superior or inferior so this word must be killed.



He is a Bigot who has problems with using the word "Pranam" or "Namaskar". Now he has a problem with Gujjus and Jews. I don't think it was sarcasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Rajesh Garg: Namaskar Bhai Saheb (Hello my dear friend)

Arvind Kejriwal: Namaskar, how are you?

Garg: I am absolutely fine sir.

Kejriwal: We are ready but they are not agreeing... I mean people who are in touch with Manish and others...

Garg: It’s not like that... all 8 MLAs are ready... Ajay Maken, Surjewala and few more from AICC are creating hindrances... saying we will be decimated completely.

Kejriwal: Then what should we do in such circumstances... there inference is delaying final decision on their part... what can we do now. I have tried to reach them several times.

Garg: In that situation, we can make an appeal that we are organising Mohalla level meeting and such opinions are coming out... If someone is ready to support us, we will stake claim to form government.

Kejriwal: No, don’t do this... speak vice-versa.

Garg: I am just discussing with you.

Kejriwal: No, no... What I am saying is that we shouldn’t speak now.

Garg: Okay.

Kejriwal: If they are ready, we are also well prepared.

Garg: Oaky.

Kejriwal: Speaking at this juncture will deliver a wrong message to them... They will think that we are desperate for their support.

Garg: And what if it will too late... The reason is- they have recommended for dissolution on Tuesday and Wednesday, after this nothing will be in our hand.

Kejriwal: Yes... I agree you but what else can we do... Meaning if you make an announcement and they don’t extend support, we will stand nowhere.

Gard: Image will be spoiled.

Kejriwal: It will be tarnished... It means that announcing anything before their final decision will put us in danger.

Garg: Yes, I agree with you on this. Today I will try.

Kejriwal: You please talk to them.

Garg: We will have to play safely.

Kejriwal: Yes... sure, sure.

Garg: This is the matter... today I will try.

Kejriwal: Okay... It is like that these six MLAs will part their ways and support BJP.

Garg: Yesterday night Hari Shankar Gupta, who is an ex-MLA.... he is friend of Ajay Maken, he is very close to Maken. Yesterday night gave me a call... He initiated and later I spoke to Manish bhai. Gupta informed that all eight MLAs are ready and he held meeting with them including Lovely, Haroon Yusuf... The matter is now pending before the AICC.

Kejriwal: Yes

Garg: If they give support to BJP, they will emerge very powerfully and deliver the work and that we won’t be in situation to do anything.

Kejriwal: Yes

Garg: That MLA, Mateen Ahmed, is adamant that he will quit if this move is implemented. Pratap Singh Sahni and Devendra Yadav called me...

Kejriwal: I will tell you one thing... You try to break these six MLAs. Lat them form a party ans support us from outside.

Garg: Okay. I will try. I am planning.

Kejriwal: These six MLAs were parting their ways to join the BJP but they couldn’t because there are three Muslims.

Gard: These three Muslims will never go with the BJP.

Kejriwal: If they can’t go with BJP, why don’t they support us.

Garg: Yes I will today look into the matter.

Kejriwal: Okay.

Garg: Okay bhai sahib. Namaskar

Kejriwal: Okay

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> BJP + Bharatiye JUMLA party



Yahi Bol sakta hai Bhai tu



JanjaWeed said:


> It will sail through even in RS as well. AIADMK, SP.. everyone will fall in line.. & Congress will be left isolated despite being single largest party at RS. Ground work has been going on for quite a while.
> 
> 
> What sort of changes has been done? Looks like it's a kinda of buffer left with intention of changing at the last minute to save face for opponents to the bill. I'm confident even in RS this will be passed with overwhelming majority!



Let's hope so we need this bill if we pence again want to be who we were before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

3000 posts for Kashmiri Pandits, a welcome step, let take care of your Kashmiri Pandits brothers and sisters.

Jammu and Kashmir government approves 3,000 posts for Kashmiri Pandits under PM's package | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

--------------------------

Anjali Damaniya leave AAP, Bhagoda Kejriwal ran away again from the problem under the pretext of health issues.

@Prometheus @Guynextdoor2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575583867974893569
Kutton ko Ghee hajam nahi hua

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575583867974893569

:ROFL: :ROFL:

OH DAMN AM LATE ANYWAYS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Kashmir fight adds to hurdles for Modi's reform push
> 
> Comments guys?
> 
> 
> It seems Modi is really up against it with his reform push, the Congress will oppose tooth and nail, he has idiots in aligned parties (RSS) coming out with nonsense and disrupting his agenda and now this. He's a resilient character but even still things aren't exactly aligning for him....



There is a reason we choose this guy & with the Majority he has in Lok Sabha & with states falling to BJP one after the other it will not be long before the Reform cycle gains speed 
Also land bill passed in Lower house

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575583867974893569
> 
> :ROFL: :ROFL:
> 
> OH DAMN AM LATE ANYWAYS


Party with a difference ...... within

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

AK was master of stings.......... Now the same sting is biting him.......By the way we all should welcome him to "Indian politics" and he also become a true politician........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Heard on Twitter that sibal wrote an article in some paper defending his zero loss theory and bashing the gov for coal auctions



Indian express 
I tried to Stab my eyes (failed ) after reading the highlights so don't bother 
However if you want the summary here it is 
'**** Logic' by Kapil Sibal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

nair said:


> AK was master of stings.......... Now the same sting is biting him.......By the way we all should welcome him to "Indian politics" and he also become a true politician........


Will he quit now that's a question that will need some serious answering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

jaatram said:


> Will he quit now that's a question that will need some serious answering.



I did not undestand the reason behind sacking bushan and yadav...... anything to do with this or something else?


----------



## jaatram

nair said:


> I did not undestand the reason behind sacking bushan and yadav...... anything to do with this or something else?


Yadav made Kejriwal to fight LS elections but AAP lost badly, Kejriwal was p!ssed off at that, Prashand Bhusan questioned how Kejriwal can hold two post at the same time. Plus Prashant Bhusan got the sack because his father Shanti Bhusan praised Kiran Bedi before Delhi Elections. 

So its vendetta plus, Kejriwal wants his 'Yes Man' in the party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> I did not undestand the reason behind sacking bushan and yadav...... anything to do with this or something else?


Sir

he was accusing bjp of horse trading all the time now see the audio tapes in which his voice is clearly audible - what high morale ground can he claim now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

jaatram said:


> Yadav made Kejriwal to fight LS elections but AAP lost badly, Kejriwal was p!ssed off at that, Prashand Bhusan questioned how Kejriwal can hold two post at the same time. Plus Prashant Bhusan got the sack because his father Shanti Bhusan praised Kiran Bedi before Delhi Elections.
> 
> So its vendetta plus, Kejriwal wants his 'Yes Man' in the party.



If that is the case, we got one new member to the club of "Mayawati, Mamta, Amma"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

nair said:


> If that is the case, we got one new member to the club of "Mayawati, Mamta, Amma"


How easy it is to fool Indians? promise few freebies and chant anti industries slogans and BOOM you will be praised as savior of the poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itachiii

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## nair

jaatram said:


> How easy it is to fool Indians? promise few freebies and chant anti industries slogans and BOOM you will be praised as savior of the poor.



To be frank, I had greater expectation from him, the way he portrayed himself he was totally different from our politicians....His way of politics wad different ( I hate his dharna politics though).... But to an extend he fooled me too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

nair said:


> To be frank, I had greater expectation from him, the way he portrayed himself he was totally different from our politicians....His way of politics wad different ( I hate his dharna politics though).... But to an extend he fooled me too


Not your fault, you are secular hence quite gullible
just kidding. 

----------------

Burnnnn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575596624879050752

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

jaatram said:


> How easy it is to fool Indians? promise *few freebies and chant anti industries slogans and BOOM you will be praised as savior of the poo*r.



My aunt holds a good position in BJP, but while constructing our Factory still had to Pay Hefty Rishwat to BJP led MCD. We weren't spared by them. 

Family was still wiling to vote for BJP. However, due to negative campaign during run up to Delhi Elections, controversy created by Sanghi Idiots etc entire family voted for pAAP party & made sure people who know us should also vote for them not BJP.  It has nothing to do with Freebies.  BJP needs introspection,. 

(I didn't vote)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Клара said:


> My aunt holds a good position in BJP, but while constructing our Factory still had to Pay Hefty Rishwat to BJP led MCD. We weren't spared by them.
> 
> Family was still wiling to vote for BJP. However, due to negative campaign during run up to Delhi Elections, controversy created by Sanghi Idiots etc entire family voted for pAAP party & made sure people who know us should also vote for them not BJP.  It has nothing to do with Freebies.  BJP needs introspection,.
> 
> (I didn't vote)


Delhi BJP unit is sick, they were bound to lose the election. But it was the margin of defeat which was shocking. Btw welcome back long time.

Salim Yadav and Prashand Bhushan's open letter to AAP volunteers

Yogendra Yadav - 11 मार्च 2015 प्रशांत भूषण और... | Facebook


----------



## cloud_9

WTF! I had planned to move to Delhi in mid April but looks like there won't be any AAP & Wifi by that time.


----------



## nair

cloud_9 said:


> WTF! I had planned to move to Delhi in mid April but looks like there won't be any AAP & Wifi by that time.



Why??? the kind of majority AAP got, these issues are not going to make much of a difference..... unless Centre plan to intervene.....


----------



## cloud_9

Prometheus said:


> this is the leader of punjab.....


He should stick to comedy.He's got no business acumen.

The country is being overly represented by socialist failures who always cry about the plight of farmers and poor;he's a living example of it.


PS- He should stop imitating Bhagat Singh.



nair said:


> Why??? the kind of majority AAP got, these issues are not going to make much of a difference..... unless Centre plan to intervene.....


There won't be any AAP left, the way they are going.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Railway gets biggest ever funding; LIC to invest Rs 1.5 lakh cr-http://t.co/h8DqvV7uZy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

cloud_9 said:


> WTF! I had planned to move to Delhi in mid April but looks like there won't be any AAP & Wifi by that time.


You lost your chance, if you would have shifted to delhi earlier you could have grabbed some land and got it regularized it too.


----------



## cloud_9

jaatram said:


> You lost your chance, if you would have shifted to delhi earlier you could have grabbed some land and got it regularized it too.


I'll let go of the land (not into residential land),free Wifi will do!


----------



## jaatram

cloud_9 said:


> I'll let go of the land (not into residential land),free Wifi will do!


You could have used the land for commercial purpose. Just saying.


----------



## cloud_9

jaatram said:


> You could have used the land for commercial purpose. Just saying.


Other than Agricultural land, I'm not really interested in buying or grabbing land .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Клара said:


> My aunt holds a good position in BJP, but while constructing our Factory still had to Pay Hefty Rishwat to BJP led MCD. We weren't spared by them.
> 
> Family was still wiling to vote for BJP. However, due to negative campaign during run up to Delhi Elections, controversy created by Sanghi Idiots etc entire family voted for pAAP party & made sure people who know us should also vote for them not BJP.  It has nothing to do with Freebies.  BJP needs introspection,.
> 
> (I didn't vote)



What "controversy by sanghi idiots" are you referring too ?


----------



## jaatram

MokshaVimukthi said:


> What "controversy by sanghi idiots" are you referring too ?


That poster is a big BJP supporter take it easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

jaatram said:


> That poster is a big BJP supporter take it easy.



No problem. He used strong language, so I just wanted to know what incident he was referring too.


----------



## jaatram

MokshaVimukthi said:


> No problem. He used strong language, so I just wanted to know what incident he was referring too.


Must be referring to interal fight of BJP who were disgruntled by Bedi's nomination.


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

jaatram said:


> Must be referring to interal fight of BJP who were disgruntled by Bedi's nomination.



That is unlikely to be referred to as "controversy by Sanghi idiots" ........ it sounded more like a dig at VHP or RSS.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

nair said:


> AK was master of stings.......... Now the same sting is biting him.......By the way we all should welcome him to "Indian politics" and he also become a true politician........


It reminds me of that book "animal farm". Kejriwal is so very like that character Napoleon


----------



## JanjaWeed

Why these AAP plonkers are coming out with these revelations now? why not before Delhi elections?


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> Why these AAP plonkers are coming out these revelations now? why not before Delhi elections?


Hum politics mein CM seat ke liye nahi aaye hai, hum Saaf chaavi aur Imandari ki politics karne aaye hai ... oh on a tangent 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575635742136737793
Hum kare toh horse trading .. tum karo to political realignment. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575635713900728320

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

AAP's 1 month report card.






--------------------


We don't call them Aaptard without any reason.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575650467507662848

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Bhopal: Nirbhaya patrolling team head gets PM's call on Holi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Full-Blown Crisis in AAP, Party Leader Anjali Damania Quits Citing Sting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

Raita khud hi fila diya AAP ne is baar.


----------



## magudi

Lungi dance..lungi dance...lungi dance..
All the khejru fansss.. dont miss the chance..
Mufler dance..muflr dnc...muflr dance....
Mufler ko thorasa uthana padenga..
Anna see sath baithna padenga..aur..
Coughing ka sound nikalna padenga..
Firr..Dilliwalloow ko ullu banana padega...
Aurr..Sabko kuch dinow ke liye free ka item dena
padenga... 


Ps :- not my creation,,,, copy pasted

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556276502342287360


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556276502342287360


 
That beggar must be in tears for losing Rs.5 to a drama artist. He must demand his 5 Rs back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/556276502342287360



Sale ne bhikari ko bhi nahi choda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Arvind Kejriwal to Move into Five-Bedroom Bungalow in Delhi Next Week - NDTV


----------



## jaatram

Rajesh Garg who made the recording of kerjiwal, said on Krantikari Aaj Tak that he has recording of Aaj Tak calls to AAP. The anchor cut him off quickly 
Interesting days are about to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

nair said:


> To be frank, I had greater expectation from him, the way he portrayed himself he was totally different from our politicians....His way of politics wad different ( I hate his dharna politics though).... But to an extend he fooled me too



He seems to disappoint a 2nd time, by making everything about him only again. First he didn't got what he wanted and stepped out of power. Now he couldn't silence the voices of concern within the party and risks the whole idea behind the party itself, only for his aim of being in power. Just another Indian politician!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

Arvind himself planned horse trading while accusing BJP of doing the same.


----------



## jaatram

sancho said:


> He seems to disappoint a 2nd time, by making everything about him only again. First he didn't got what he wanted and stepped out of power. Now he couldn't silence the voices of concern within the party and risks the whole idea behind the party itself, only for his aim of being in power. Just another Indian politician!


Insaan ka Insaan se ho Bhai chara .. Yahi Paigaam Hamara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram




----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Rajesh Garg who made the recording of kerjiwal, said on Krantikari Aaj Tak that he has recording of Aaj Tak calls to AAP. The anchor cut him off quickly
> Interesting days are about to come.


haha..krantikari.. bahut krantikari.. must be that Punya Prasun Vajpayee guy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> haha..krantikari.. bahut krantikari.. must be that Punya Prasun Vajpayee guy!


nah the rot has sunk in much further, I started loving Shazia Ilmi .. BJP needs spokesperson like her. She exposed 3 journalists in a month on national TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> nah the rot has sunk in much further, I started loving Shazia Ilmi .. BJP needs spokesperson like her. She exposed 3 journalists in a month on national TV.


i remember when she had a ruckus with Shekhar Gupta.. who else did she expose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> i remember when she had a ruckus with Shekhar Gupta.. who else did she expose?


Aarti jairath, Ajay Bose and today Ashutosh. Today she accused Ashutosh of using his channel to further AAP propaganda before he was given a ticket for LS elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Aarti jairath, Ajay Bose and today Ashutosh. Today she accused Ashutosh of using his channel to further AAP propaganda before he was given a ticket for LS elections.


Oh yes.. I was listening to her ding dong with Ashutosh today.. & that Ajay Bose. AAP has become a sort of career change option for useless journalists. No wonder most of these bazaru journalists & news traders have become closet AAPturds! You have mediocre to below standard journalists like Manish Sisodia, Ashish Khiatan, Ashutosh & Shazia Ilmi in the past, making it big at AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

where is this gaffon @isupportaap


----------



## jaatram

GORKHALI said:


> where is this gaffon @isupportaap


he is not Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GORKHALI

Клара said:


> My aunt holds a good position in BJP, but while constructing our Factory still had to Pay Hefty Rishwat to BJP led MCD. We weren't spared by them.
> 
> Family was still wiling to vote for BJP. However, due to negative campaign during run up to Delhi Elections, controversy created by Sanghi Idiots etc entire family voted for pAAP party & made sure people who know us should also vote for them not BJP.  It has nothing to do with Freebies.  BJP needs introspection,.
> 
> (I didn't vote)


Can you tell me the name of your aunt and that officer name.I got some surprise for you trust me.PM me asap.


----------



## Prometheus

itachiii said:


> @Prometheus rss/bjp conspiracy to defame (P)AAP??




congrats to u on becoming a ADARSH BHAKT along with a blind one



cloud_9 said:


> He should stick to comedy.He's got no business acumen.
> 
> The country is being overly represented by socialist failures who always cry about the plight of farmers and poor;he's a living example of it.
> 
> 
> PS- He should stop imitating Bhagat Singh.
> 
> 
> There won't be any AAP left, the way they are going.




have seen statements of some BJP leaders ????? seems to me that Bhagwant maan became politician from a comedian where as BJPtards are becoming comedian from politicians ...........

here is a example-

Rape happens because girls are using mobiles ............says CM of harayana



jaatram said:


> 3000 posts for Kashmiri Pandits, a welcome step, let take care of your Kashmiri Pandits brothers and sisters.
> 
> Jammu and Kashmir government approves 3,000 posts for Kashmiri Pandits under PM's package | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Anjali Damaniya leave AAP, Bhagoda Kejriwal ran away again from the problem under the pretext of health issues.
> 
> @Prometheus @Guynextdoor2
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575583867974893569
> Kutton ko Ghee hajam nahi hua





jaatram said:


> 3000 posts for Kashmiri Pandits, a welcome step, let take care of your Kashmiri Pandits brothers and sisters.
> 
> Jammu and Kashmir government approves 3,000 posts for Kashmiri Pandits under PM's package | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Anjali Damaniya leave AAP, Bhagoda Kejriwal ran away again from the problem under the pretext of health issues.
> 
> @Prometheus @Guynextdoor2
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575583867974893569
> Kutton ko Ghee hajam nahi hua




hahahahaha................bhakts are back in their la la la land.

i am repeating here .....................again for a blind bhakt.

THERE IS NOTHING IN THIS WORLD THAT U CAN SAY ABOUT AAP ............THAT WILL MAKE BJP-AKALIS LOOK GOOD .


----------



## Soumitra

Land Acquisition Bill. PM to directly address the farmers in his Mann Ki Baat program on All India Radio on 22nd March


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575878488411897856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575878826309197824

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> Full-Blown Crisis in AAP, Party Leader Anjali Damania Quits Citing Sting




Bhakt ...........just a question ................who is Anjali Damania ???? Is she something like Advani or a ex- CM ......or something ?????

Bhakts are going la la over breaking of AAP for past 2 yrs now.....................

parties dont go to ashes with one person leaving it.

otherwise ...............Srimani Akali Dal would had been dead ages ago.

just a lesson , there are 4 different Akali Dals ................all made from breaking of a single akali dal..............but still original akali dal wins ................not made by its ex-members.

now go and prepare ur pooja ki thali...............lord feku is waiting for his arti



magudi said:


> Arvind Kejriwal to Move into Five-Bedroom Bungalow in Delhi Next Week - NDTV




AK67 is very kanjus...............even my home has 11 bedrooms ..........even when only 3 persons live here.

a person with family of 6 people in 5 bedrooms ????? damm .....thats just conjested .................how they gonna live in such small place



Soumitra said:


> Land Acquisition Bill. PM to directly address the farmers in his Mann Ki Baat program on All India Radio on 22nd March
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575878488411897856
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575878826309197824




Down with feku......................its my land .............no feku can take it till i agree


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> Down with feku......................its my land .............no feku can take it till i agree



If you have questions you are free to write to the PM. He will happily answer the questions. Both Arun Jaitely and PM have answered in the parliament. PM will directly answer to the farmers via the radio address.

If you have questions you can write to AIR, Akaashwani Bhawan, Sansad Marg, New Delhi.

You can also tweet your questions to @NarendraModi or @PMOIndia

You can visit mygov.in and give your suggestions.

Just shouting Feku Feku in a pakistani forum will not help. *There are many ways to directly reach out to the PM. If you are genuinely interested you will use those platforms. If you are not interested and just want to do cheap point scoring you will continue to do that.*

Anyways the choice is yours only. I can just guide you to the path. Whether you choose to take that path or not is totally your choice.

And one more thing. You dont have to be a supporter of the PM to reach out to him. So dont worry reaching out will not make you a "Bhakt" you will still be safe

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## itachiii

Prometheus said:


> congrats to u on becoming a ADARSH BHAKT along with a blind one



beeing an adarsh bhakt is anyday btr than being a dumb (p)AAPtard...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Prometheus said:


> Down with feku......................its my land .............no feku can take it till i agree




Bro supporting AAP or whoever you deem fit is all fine... but tell why do you oppose LAB...... do you have any genuine reservations against the bill or are you just against it because AAP is against it? Have you read the bill with recent ammendments?...


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> hahahahaha................bhakts are back in their la la la land.
> 
> i am repeating here .....................again for a blind bhakt.
> 
> THERE IS NOTHING IN THIS WORLD THAT U CAN SAY ABOUT AAP ............THAT WILL MAKE BJP-AKALIS LOOK GOOD .



Hahahhaha use some burnol


----------



## itachiii

guys, idk hw many of u have seen this video , but i felt like sharing it... rajdeep sardesai trolled on live...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

Prometheus said:


> have seen statements of some BJP leaders ????? seems to me that Bhagwant maan became politician from a comedian where as BJPtards are becoming comedian from politicians ...........
> 
> here is a example-
> 
> Rape happens because girls are using mobiles ............says CM of harayana


BJP is also full of bogans specially in the states.They both should stick to their tractors.


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575986694605840384
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> Bhakt ...........just a question ................*who is Anjali Damania ????* Is she something like Advani or a ex- CM ......or something ?????
> 
> Bhakts are going la la over breaking of AAP for past 2 yrs now.....................
> 
> parties dont go to ashes with one person leaving it.
> 
> otherwise ...............Srimani Akali Dal would had been dead ages ago.
> 
> just a lesson , there are 4 different Akali Dals ................all made from breaking of a single akali dal..............but still original akali dal wins ................not made by its ex-members.
> 
> now go and prepare ur pooja ki thali...............lord feku is waiting for his arti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK67 is very kanjus...............even my home has 11 bedrooms ..........even when only 3 persons live here.
> 
> a person with family of 6 people in 5 bedrooms ????? damm .....thats just conjested .................how they gonna live in such small place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down with feku......................its my land .............no feku can take it till i agree


 

Who is Anjali Damania, who is Shazia Ilmi, who is Bhushan, who is Yadav ? Then Finally, 'who is Kejriwal?' ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

( twitter.com )
@TimesNow: Major rejig in BJP, women
leaders Smriti Irani, Najma Heptullah, Hema Malini
dropped from national executive


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> Bhakt ...........just a question ................who is Anjali Damania ???? Is she something like Advani or a ex- CM ......or something ?????
> 
> Bhakts are going la la over breaking of AAP for past 2 yrs now.....................
> 
> parties dont go to ashes with one person leaving it.
> 
> otherwise ...............Srimani Akali Dal would had been dead ages ago.
> 
> just a lesson , there are 4 different Akali Dals ................all made from breaking of a single akali dal..............but still original akali dal wins ................not made by its ex-members.
> 
> now go and prepare ur pooja ki thali...............lord feku is waiting for his arti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK67 is very kanjus...............even my home has 11 bedrooms ..........even when only 3 persons live here.
> 
> a person with family of 6 people in 5 bedrooms ????? damm .....thats just conjested .................how they gonna live in such small place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down with feku......................its my land .............no feku can take it till i agree



India will Industrialize at all cost Joh Ukhaad na hai na Ukhaad liyo



TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575986694605840384
> ......



Let's hope the funds will actually be used to modernize Madarsaas & not simply be dolled out to Imams


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1140179412674443





@jaatram did you hear about this rape incident yesterday on NewsHour?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575986694605840384
> ......



Hope it's not like Khangress appeasement which was mere tokenism and nothing changes on ground _/\_
If it really benefits minorities then GOOD


----------



## indiatester

jaatram said:


> nah the rot has sunk in much further, I started loving Shazia Ilmi .. BJP needs spokesperson like her. She exposed 3 journalists in a month on national TV.



Please elaborate or provide links to those debates.
Thanks


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1140179412674443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jaatram did you hear about this rape incident yesterday on NewsHour?


I saw it live on the national TV.



indiatester said:


> Please elaborate or provide links to those debates.
> Thanks


can't find the links .. but it was on the newshour debate. Where Shazia ilmi took aarti jairath and Ajay bose. last night she took ashutosh to the cleaners. Before that She took Shekhar gupta ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## isupportaap

GORKHALI said:


> where is this gaffon @isupportaap



lol poor bhakt desperate for attention


----------



## jaatram

isupportaap said:


> lol poor bhakt desperate for attention


hahahahah naturothearpy kimme aava gi dhar pakke tavo


----------



## isupportaap

Because in Sanskrit we call it Ban-De-Mataram.

#Adarshbhakthurls crude bombs at Chennai media house

















dress code for lanka visit 








#Adarshbhaktcompares Modi ji to Hanuman ji by posting such pics and later defends it too.
This makes Narendra Modi ji 2nd most powerful Indian to enter Srilanka after Hanuman ji.
#Facepalm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GORKHALI

isupportaap said:


> lol poor bhakt desperate for attention


Haha I see lot of burning...



isupportaap said:


> Because in Sanskrit we call it Ban-De-Mataram.
> 
> #Adarshbhakthurls crude bombs at Chennai media house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress code for lanka visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Adarshbhaktcompares Modi ji to Hanuman ji by posting such pics and later defends it too.
> This makes Narendra Modi ji 2nd most powerful Indian to enter Srilanka after Hanuman ji.
> #Facepalm


So some fringe Hindu group attacked media house blame BJP. Really man you not only sick but a shame to country like india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

GORKHALI said:


> Haha I see lot of burning...
> 
> 
> So some fringe Hindu group attacked media house blame BJP. Really man you not only sick but a shame to country like india.


Forget it man, it's PDF. Abusing Hindus are allowed here


----------



## IndoCarib

isupportaap said:


> Because in Sanskrit we call it Ban-De-Mataram.
> 
> #Adarshbhakthurls crude bombs at Chennai media house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress code for lanka visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Adarshbhaktcompares Modi ji to Hanuman ji by posting such pics and later defends it too.
> This makes Narendra Modi ji 2nd most powerful Indian to enter Srilanka after Hanuman ji.
> #Facepalm


 
When you question Hindu beliefs, Hindus will be upset.

Kerala professor's hand chopped off for offending faith

What is your thought on this ? Is hand chopping secular ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

IndoCarib said:


> When you question Hindu beliefs, Hindus will be upset.
> 
> Kerala professor's hand chopped off for offending faith
> 
> What is your thought on this ? Is hand chopping secular ?



yes it is. didn't you knew that?


----------



## magudi

@jaatram @IndoCarib @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @ all others 

New sting : 404 Not Found - Aaj Tak News - Breaking News, News in Hindi and Latest Headlines, Live Election Results

AAP rocked by another sting, tape claims Arvind Kejriwal refused poll tickets to Muslims | Zee News

Trouble for Kejriwal: Another audio sting surfaces

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## East or West India Best

isupportaap said:


> Because in Sanskrit we call it *Ban-De-Mataram.*




Let me guess, you are a Doabi Punjabi? Sanskrit has the sound "v".


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> @jaatram @IndoCarib @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @ all others
> 
> New sting : 404 Not Found - Aaj Tak News - Breaking News, News in Hindi and Latest Headlines, Live Election Results
> 
> AAP rocked by another sting, tape claims Arvind Kejriwal refused poll tickets to Muslims | Zee News
> 
> Trouble for Kejriwal: Another audio sting surfaces


Haha...Yo Yo Salim & Prashant Bhushan are not going to go down without a fight.. This is only going to get worse for Kejri & AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

AAP must introduce entertainment tax on their infighting, they can take care of the subsidies they offered by it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Modi's first reform win: Parliament approves long-pending insurance bill - Firstpost

The bill, which was passed by Lok Sabha on 4 March, provides for raising the foreign investment cap in insurance sector from 26 per cent 49 percent and is expected to bring in funds to the tune of thousands of crores.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576248244746919936[/MEDIA]
[URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly']https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296[/MEDIA][/URL]
[URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576248244746919936https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly@nair'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Ph']https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129[/MEDIA][/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576248244746919936https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly@nair'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Ph']

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576275790670655489[/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576248244746919936https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly@nair'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Ph']

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576265050760953856[/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576248244746919936https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly@nair'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Ph'][/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576248244746919936https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly@nair'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Ph'][url]http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly[/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Ph'][URL='https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576248244746919936https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576275790670655489http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly@nair']
@nair[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576248244746919936[/MEDIA]
> https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296[/MEDIA]
> https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129[/MEDIA]
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576275790670655489
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576265050760953856
> http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly
> 
> @nair



Watched it live ...... was hoping for a more bitter fight like we see in East Asian nations .... but they disappointed ...


----------



## magudi

kurup said:


> Watched it live ...... was hoping for a more bitter fight like we see in East Asian nations .... but they disappointed ...




I saw BJP flags everywhere 
How come 

First i thought it was left opposing udf  but then i realised left people were only inside the assembly, the whole crowd outside was bjp it seems 

How come with so many supporters bjp never wins 

Am i missing something here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

After beef fest ... kerala MLAs showing support for cannibalism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

jaatram said:


> After beef fest ... kerala MLAs showing support for cannibalism



This is shame for we all keralites........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

nair said:


> This is shame for we all keralites........


The fight broke out on BAR/alcohol ban issue? FM was accused of taking bribe from BAR owners?


----------



## nair

jaatram said:


> The fight broke out on BAR/alcohol ban issue? FM was accused of taking bribe from BAR owners?



Yup...... FM is accused of taking bribe from bar owners..... and there is a case against him.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Yup...... FM is accused of taking bribe from bar owners..... and there is a case against him.........



What is the opposition demand? They want to take down govt or FM resign?


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> What is the opposition demand? They want to take down govt or FM resign?



Only against FM.... oppositon was ok with presenting the budget, the issue is only with the FM


----------



## kurup

magudi said:


> I saw BJP flags everywhere
> How come
> 
> First i thought it was left opposing udf  but then i realised left people were only inside the assembly, the whole crowd outside was bjp it seems
> 
> How come with so many supporters bjp never wins
> 
> Am i missing something here



outside assembly protests were carried out by left as well as BJP .

BJP in last LS election won 11% votes .... they do have a good support in kerala .


----------



## Darmashkian



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sancho

kurup said:


> BJP in last LS election won 11% votes .... they do have a good support in kerala .



Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't it the first time that the BJP got so much support in Kerala? If I recall the reports correctly, Kerala is historically not too supportive right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

sancho said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't it the first time that the BJP got so much support in Kerala? If I recall the reports correctly, Kerala is historically not too supportive right?


Yes I think this is the first time since 2004 where the BJP has hit double digits in Kerala
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_general_election,_2004#States

& yes Kerala is not supportive of the Right(past) because of the strong communist/socialist past of this state.

Add to that Kerala is now 45-50% "minority". So there is supposed to be little chance of the Hindu-Right growing here & especially the BJP which is why getting double digits in a state having a large minority pop.+communist mindset is an achievement in itself.

But the Sangh Parivar has been growing in the state for the last 10 years. There are many RSS shakas in Kerala.
@Marxist & @Nair saab can specify more on this part to you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

jaatram said:


> Before that She took Shekhar gupta ..



I wouldn't say she took on Shekhar Gupta, but that Shekhar Gupta called her out to what she is, an opportunist. When she was against political parties as an activist, she simply can't justify her move to the BJP now. Even if we assume that her reasons to join AAP was based on her origins in the ANNA movement, it's a U-Turn from them when she joined the BJP. The part where he says that the only good choice she made was, to not contest already, was pretty funny, but also true, because it would had made an opportunistic agenda even more evident.
The same is the case with Kiren Bedi, who basically has trashed the part of her reputation that she earned when she supported the ANNA movement, by taking this hasty opportunity in the BJP and within weeks basically making U-Turns on all earlier statements. 
That actually shows the problem within the AAP and it's supporters, since many just jumped on the train back then, when they saw it as a chance for their own benefits. Even the split now, with Bushan and Yadav actually pointing to what AAP actually stands for, against a large part of the party, that simply doesn't seem to care anymore shows this quiet well.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> @jaatram @IndoCarib @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @ all others
> 
> New sting : 404 Not Found - Aaj Tak News - Breaking News, News in Hindi and Latest Headlines, Live Election Results
> 
> AAP rocked by another sting, tape claims Arvind Kejriwal refused poll tickets to Muslims | Zee News
> 
> Trouble for Kejriwal: Another audio sting surfaces



Good to see they are getting a taste of their own medicine



IndoCarib said:


> When you question Hindu beliefs, Hindus will be upset.
> 
> Kerala professor's hand chopped off for offending faith
> 
> What is your thought on this ? Is hand chopping secular ?



Of course it is secular don't you know thay



Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576248244746919936[/MEDIA]
> https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576252668697399296[/MEDIA]
> https://twitter.com/jgopikrishnan70/status/576254415704752129[/MEDIA]
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576275790670655489
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576265050760953856
> http://www.southlive.in/gallery/5843:- Photos of fighting in the asembly
> 
> @nair



Shameful Incident & What more do you expect from these commies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Shame on Hindu fringe groups, they were happy about Ghar wapsi of few thousands where as Christians didn't let anyone know that they converted 20 lakhs in Kerala alone. And the secular government is paying for the conversion from tax payers pocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> Shame on Hindu fringe groups, they were happy about Ghar wapsi of few thousands where as Christians didn't let anyone know that they converted 20 lakhs in Kerala alone. And the secular government is paying for the conversion from tax payers pocket.



@SrNair @kurup @nair such large scale conversions also happen in keral?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> @SrNair @kurup @nair such large scale conversions also happen in keral?


that's from this year's state budget before anyone questions the source of the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> that's from this year's state budget before anyone questions the source of the pic.




Pretty surprised bro, if this is the case in kerala imagine other states that are far behind kerala in literacy, HDI and all  

And they don't spare a chance to call us communal hindutvavadis when we point out hypocrisy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> Pretty surprised bro, if this is the case in kerala imagine other states that are far behind kerala in literacy, HDI and all
> 
> And they don't spare a chance to call us communal hindutvavadis when we point out hypocrisy


It's the literacy which makes them leave the backward Hindu religion and culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> It's the literacy which makes them leave the backward Hindu religion and culture.


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


>


Attacking Hindu gods and religion is a must for educated and well read #AdarshLiberal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalanirnay

magudi said:


> @SrNair @kurup @nair such large scale conversions also happen in keral?



No reply yet from these Retards ?


----------



## Parul

GORKHALI said:


> Can you tell me the name of your aunt and that officer name.I got some surprise for you trust me.PM me asap.



I don't have privilege to send PM to members.


----------



## kurup

sancho said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't it the first time that the BJP got so much support in Kerala? If I recall the reports correctly, Kerala is historically not too supportive right?



This was the first time their support crossed two digits .

NO BJP MLA or MP from kerala yet .



magudi said:


> @SrNair @kurup @nair such large scale conversions also happen in keral?



I can't understand what is written in that report ....... where is it taken from ??



kalanirnay said:


> No reply yet from these Retards ?



Those retards will surely reply .... What I don't understand is why some retards are poking there nose in matters where it do not belongs .



Клара said:


> I don't have privilege to send PM to members.



Long time no see .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalanirnay

kurup said:


> This was the first time their support crossed two digits .
> NO BJP MLA or MP from kerala yet .
> I can't understand what is written in that report ....... where is it taken from ??
> 
> Those retards will surely reply .... What I don't understand is why some retards are poking there nose in matters where it do not belongs .
> 
> Long time no see .....



The very definition of retards are they do not understand very many things. So don't worry too much. Just focus on sucking up to "secularism" in kerala


----------



## magudi

kurup said:


> This was the first time their support crossed two digits .
> 
> NO BJP MLA or MP from kerala yet .
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand what is written in that report ....... where is it taken from ??
> 
> 
> 
> Those retards will surely reply .... What I don't understand is why some retards are poking there nose in matters where it do not belongs .
> 
> 
> 
> Long time no see .....




From finance budget presented yesterday by mani, these are official numbers - must be more in real

Rs 5cr to take edge out of Ghar Wapsi - The Times of India


----------



## kurup

kalanirnay said:


> The very definition of retards are they do not understand very many things. So don't worry too much. Just focus on sucking up to "secularism" in kerala



It looks like the very definition suits you better .



magudi said:


> From finance budget presented yesterday by mani, these are official numbers - must be more in real
> 
> Rs 5cr to take edge out of Ghar Wapsi - The Times of India



I don't think it will have much effect ...... those converted will come back sooner or later .


----------



## kalanirnay

kurup said:


> It looks like the very definition suits you better .



And yet you are the one asking the meaning of the budget YOUR FM presented.


----------



## SrNair

magudi said:


> @SrNair @kurup @nair such large scale conversions also happen in keral?


You have no idea ..But activities are now way reduced .
These 20 lakhs are assets they created from 1947 b by exploiting poors poverty condition.But now we also started Ghar Wapsi.And so christian crusader Mani will do his part.But Right wing power is constantly increasing in our state.
Activities of Evangelist are way reduced .



kalanirnay said:


> No reply yet from these Retards ?


Do you want to see a retard.?
Go home take a mirror look in to that .A full blown retard can be seen in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

magudi said:


> From finance budget presented yesterday by mani, these are official numbers - must be more in real
> 
> Rs 5cr to take edge out of Ghar Wapsi - The Times of India


5 crore or 5000 crore .They wont get the same priveliges of our SC/ST people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalanirnay

SrNair said:


> You have no idea ..But activities are now way reduced .
> These 20 lakhs are assets they created from 1947 b by exploiting poors poverty condition.But now we also started Ghar Wapsi.And so christian crusader Mani will do his part.But Right wing power is constantly increasing in our state.
> Activities of Evangelist are way reduced .
> Do you want to see a retard.?
> Go home take a mirror look in to that .A full blown retard can be seen in it.



LOL. Now you are a Hindutvadi ?  



SrNair said:


> 5 crore or 5000 crore .They wont get the same priveliges of our SC/ST people.



So now you support payout for Christians ?  ......... make up your mind.


----------



## SrNair

kalanirnay said:


> LOL. Now you are a Hindutvadi ?
> 
> 
> 
> So now you support payout for Christians ?  ......... make up your mind.



And I dont want to explain to you .
What happened ?
Do you want some money?


----------



## kalanirnay

SrNair said:


> And I dont want to explain to you .
> What happened ?
> Do you want some money?



You pay money for not explaining your stand ?


----------



## SrNair

kalanirnay said:


> You pay money for not explaining your stand ?




Comprehension problem.


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

*Andhra Pradesh Government Presents Separate Budget for Agriculture*

HYDERABAD: Aiming to give a boost to the farm sector, the Andhra Pradesh government today presented a special Agriculture Budget for 2015-16 with an outlay of Rs. 14,184.03 crore.

*"Our top priority is to make agriculture and allied sectors profitable and sustainable. Our rural economy will regain its lost glory only when these sectors flourish and our farmers are prosperous,*" state Agriculture Minister P Pulla Rao said in his budget speech

The agriculture budget, with an outlay for agriculture and allied sectors, has an allocation of Rs. 4,513.45 crore under plan and Rs. 9,670.58 crore under non-plan.

State Finance Minister Y Ramakrishnudu presented the general budget in the Legislative Assembly yesterday proposing an expenditure of Rs.1,13,049 crores.

The *agriculture budget envisages second phase of debt redemption for farmers, an election promise of ruling TDP, implementation of Primary Sector Mission launched by Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu, supply of free power to agriculture, soil health management, increased mechanization of farm sector, linking MGNREGS Act with agriculture and support to different agri universities as ways to boost the farm sector among others.*

Citing a survey of NSSO that 92.90 per cent of the farmers in AP are debt-ridden, the highest in the country, the budget recalled the debt redemption promise made by Naidu during his state-wide 'padayatra' in 2013.

An amount of Rs. 4,689 crore was credited in favour of 40.50 lakh farmers belonging to 23.22 lakh families in the first phase during December 2014. Under second phase, 42.16 lakh accounts are in process, as per the budget.

Asserting that the government is committed to provide seven hours of free power to agricultural sector, the minister proposed a budgetary allocation of Rs. 3,000 crores for power subsidy to the farmers.

There are 14.6 lakh agricultural services (connections) as of February this year. Noting that detailed action plans are prepared for the agriculture and allied sectors under MGNEG Act, the government made an allocation of Rs. 2,717.61 crores for the purpose.

In the Budget, the government proposed allocations to different departments and universities, including sericulture (Rs. 93.61 crore), cooperation department (Rs. 7.88 crores), fisheries (Rs. 187.18 crores), Acharya NG Ranga Agricultural University (Rs. 367.73 crore), YSR Horticultural University (Rs. 53.01 crores), Sri Venkateswara Veterinary University (Rs. 124.48 crore) and livestock sector (Rs. 672.73 crore).

Andhra Pradesh Government Presents Separate Budget for Agriculture

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## NKVD

The_Showstopper said:


>


It's defence Forumn what are your contribution in defence thread's


----------



## The_Showstopper

NKVD said:


> It's defence Forumn what are your contribution in defence thread's


Thanks for the info, I post in threads which interests me. Unless I am breaking PDF rules, I don't think it should be any of your concern....


----------



## magudi

Lok Sabha productivity at 10-year high - The Hindu: Mobile Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Meanwhile somewhere in Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## itachiii

here we go... secular evangelists harvesting evil pagan souls...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

itachiii said:


> here we go... secular evangelists harvesting evil pagan souls...



There's no meaning in dying as an animal worshiping polytheist scum, even an atheist might get some forgiveness by the almighty on the judgement but not pagan infidels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SrNair said:


> You have no idea ..But activities are now way reduced .
> These 20 lakhs are assets they created from 1947 b by exploiting poors poverty condition.But now we also started Ghar Wapsi.And so christian crusader Mani will do his part.But Right wing power is constantly increasing in our state.
> Activities of Evangelist are way reduced .
> 
> 
> Do you want to see a retard.?
> Go home take a mirror look in to that .A full blown retard can be seen in it.



Good to see Right is gaining strength in Kerala


----------



## drnash

magudi said:


> There's no meaning in dying as an animal worshiping polytheist scum, even an atheist might get some forgiveness by the almighty on the judgement but not pagan infidels


Anyday I am proud to be an 'infidel' rather than being an Abrahamic retard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

I show AAM Admi Kejriwal coming back from Bangalore to Delhi on chartered Plane. He went to to Bangalore airport with a huge car fleet. A great upliftment of of Aam admi from a Maruti wagon R to Chartered plane for cough treatment. Well done Delhi guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

A student of SRCC ask IMF chief if India's growth will benefit Hindu Males only, on NDTV program. 
Hallelujah Secular liberal people of India. 

Will Hindu Males Alone Benefit from India's Growth, Student Asks IMF Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> A student of SRCC ask IMF chief if India's growth will benefit Hindu Males only, on NDTV program.
> Hallelujah Secular liberal people of India.
> 
> Will Hindu Males Alone Benefit from India's Growth, Student Asks IMF Chief


hehehe..what was the expression like on Pranoy Roy's face?


----------



## lightoftruth

jaatram said:


> A student of SRCC ask IMF chief if India's growth will benefit Hindu Males only, on NDTV program.
> Hallelujah Secular liberal people of India.
> 
> Will Hindu Males Alone Benefit from India's Growth, Student Asks IMF Chief


This was expression of IMF Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> hehehe..what was the expression like on Pranoy Roy's face?


it's a video link for that particular question, watch it. he couldn't hold his excitement and tried to further the conversation.



lightoftruth said:


> This was expression of IMF Chief



It's enough, NDTV needs to go had enough of their disgusting bile. And every day they are there on the screen p!ssing on india.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

jaatram said:


> A student of SRCC ask IMF chief if India's growth will benefit Hindu Males only, on NDTV program.
> Hallelujah Secular liberal people of India.
> 
> Will Hindu Males Alone Benefit from India's Growth, Student Asks IMF Chief



These sickulars literally make me puke some times :yuck:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

jaatram said:


> it's a video link for that particular question, watch it. he couldn't hold his excitement and tried to further the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's enough, NDTV needs to go had enough of their disgusting bile. And every day they are there on the screen p!ssing on india.


She is IMF Chief and NDTV ofcourse had access to her and did what they do best .Pranoy deliberately planted a question to create paranoia of communal politics their & no one will find that question disgusting, communal or insulting to all including minorities,I&B minister should promote DD instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

lightoftruth said:


> She is IMF Chief and NDTV ofcourse had access to her and did what they do best .Pranoy deliberately planted a question to create paranoia of communal politics their & no one will find that question disgusting, communal or insulting to all including minorities,I&B minister should promote DD instead.


Arun jaitley is planning for a coup against Modi with his media friends so he wouldn't let anything happen to NDTV and presstitude brigade.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

jaatram said:


> it's a video link for that particular question, watch it. he couldn't hold his excitement and tried to further the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's enough, NDTV needs to go had enough of their disgusting bile. And every day they are there on the screen p!ssing on india.


The answer the IMF chief gave was perfect. The student needs some 'education'. Too bad our Bajrangis are not found when needed.



itachiii said:


> here we go... secular evangelists harvesting evil pagan souls...


Beautiful. Now that's how ghar wapsis need to be done.



jaatram said:


> Shame on Hindu fringe groups, they were happy about Ghar wapsi of few thousands where as Christians didn't let anyone know that they converted 20 lakhs in Kerala alone. And the secular government is paying for the conversion from tax payers pocket.


Kerala will be gone before the end of this century. We will see a Maratha resurgence followed by a civil war where our sins will be washed away by blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

SarthakGanguly said:


> The answer the IMF chief gave was perfect. The student needs some 'education'. Too bad our Bajrangis are not found when needed.


These kind of students are planted, Bajrangis wouldn't be able to make through the screening process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> A student of SRCC ask IMF chief if India's growth will benefit Hindu Males only, on NDTV program.
> Hallelujah Secular liberal people of India.
> 
> Will Hindu Males Alone Benefit from India's Growth, Student Asks IMF Chief


that must be Pappu in disguise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## About.to.be.banned

SrNair said:


> 5 crore or 5000 crore .They wont get the same priveliges of our SC/ST people.




5 crore or 500 lakh for 20 lakh converted Christians come out to be 25 lakh per head. This is too much even for middle class person, forget poor.

And doesn't it violate article 27 of constitution. Kerala is taxing general population for Christian prostelyzation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sahasranama

SarthakGanguly said:


> Kerala will be gone before the end of this century. We will see a Maratha resurgence followed by a civil war where our sins will be washed away by blood.



LOL.... what happened ? No sitting on the Fence anymore ?


----------



## magudi

Lol #ndtvgirlasks trending


----------



## Sahasranama

magudi said:


> Lol #ndtvgirlasks trending

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

magudi said:


> Lol #ndtvgirlasks trending




Kyun kya hua ?


----------



## indiatester

About.to.be.banned said:


> 5 crore or 500 lakh for 20 lakh converted Christians come out to be 25 lakh per head. This is too much even for middle class person, forget poor.
> 
> And doesn't it violate article 27 of constitution. Kerala is taxing general population for Christian prostelyzation.



Ahem... its 25 Rs per head. Not 25 Lakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Jason bourne said:


> Kyun kya hua ?


Will Hindu Males Alone Benefit from India's Growth, Student Asks IMF Chief

IMF Chief's Epic Reaction


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> Why these AAP plonkers are coming out with these revelations now? why not before Delhi elections?


What is AAP? R dey still alive?


----------



## magudi

Kerala SSLC Question Paper with Muslim League Party Symbol Goes Viral on Social Media

Saffronisation of education in secular kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Govt's work on Black money so far. 
Govt to net Rs 10,000 crore from Swiss bank accounts by March-end: SIT - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

kerala's Secularism.. 






IUML’s crescent and star in question paper evokes protest | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

GOVERNMENT MAY APPOINT RATAN TATA AS HEAD TO MAKE BETTER IN RAILWAYS


----------



## magudi

itachiii said:


> kerala's Secularism..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IUML’s crescent and star in question paper evokes protest | The Indian Express




Bro i have said this many times to you and i repeat still KERALA IS THE MOST SECULAR STATE in India !! 

Why you no understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Union cabinet clears bill on black money. 
Union Cabinet clears new bill on black money - The Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Union cabinet clears bill on black money.
> Union Cabinet clears new bill on black money - The Times of India


Will it passed through RS? I mean.. congress is hell bent on blocking anything & everything!


----------



## itachiii

magudi said:


> Bro i have said this many times to you and i repeat still KERALA IS THE MOST SECULAR STATE in India !!
> 
> Why you no understand?



i didn't disagree with you sir... my post was to awake those slept communal hindus who make fun of keralas secularism... evil hindu yahudi sajish trying hard to malign keralas secularism..


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> Will it passed through RS? I mean.. congress is hell bent on blocking anything & everything!


Well BJP needs to call joint session if they don't allow it. Enough of this pu$sy footing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Well BJP needs to call joint session if they don't allow it. Enough of this pu$sy footing.


That's true.. wonder why they din't take that route for land reform bill?


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> That's true.. wonder why they din't take that route for land reform bill?


Modi will have his next Mann ki Baat just for farmers so he might strip naked the whole opposition in one go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> That's true.. wonder why they din't take that route for land reform bill?


It is a Brahmastra to be used sparingly. Though Land Bill should have been passed using it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

itachiii said:


> kerala's Secularism..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IUML’s crescent and star in question paper evokes protest | The Indian Express



The hell



jaatram said:


> Well BJP needs to call joint session if they don't allow it. Enough of this pu$sy footing.



I agree we need these bills ASAP



jaatram said:


> Modi will have his next Mann ki Baat just for farmers so he might strip naked the whole opposition in one go.



I hope so we need this bill if we ever hope to industrialise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> It is a Brahmastra to be used sparingly. Though Land Bill should have been passed using it


True... More you leave it for consensus, more mileage congress is going to milk out of it! land bill should have been done & dusted by passing it through joint session by now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Swamy at his trolling best or maybe speaking truth, he does speak about something without proof. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577849209841299457
@JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Soumitra @itachiii

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> Swamy at his trolling best or maybe speaking truth, he does speak about something without proof.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577849209841299457
> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Soumitra @itachiii



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Swamy at his trolling best or maybe speaking truth, he does speak about something without proof.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577849209841299457
> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Soumitra @itachiii


Must be sitting in McDonalds at the kids corner! They do provide colouring book & pencils for kids!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaatram

itachiii said:


>


They are not the same, Sonal ji can't be this dumb.


----------



## magudi

Do watch this small video likes of john dayal exposed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

*Land Bill vote: Absent MPs face PM Modi's ire*

NEW DELHI: BJP MPs got a taste of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's style of functioning when 24 Lok Sabha MPs — including five Union ministers — were hauled up for being absent in the House when the crucial Land Acquisition Bill was passed last week. 

At the weekly parliamentary party meeting, Modi came prepared with a list of MPs who were absent when the bill was voted in the Lok Sabha. "Modi read out a few names of absentee MPs and then asked if those who were absent would stand up on their own or would like the names to be read out. About two dozen MPs stood up," a BJP MP present in the meet told ET. 

Modi then gave the list to Parliamentary Affairs Minister M Venkaiah Naidu and asked him to proceed. Naidu asked each member the reason for absence. According to sources, the absentees included ministers Sripad Naik, Babul Supriyo and Pon Radhakrishnan. Notable MPs in the absentee list included Varun Gandhi,
Poonam Mahajan, Shatrughan Sinha, Pritam Munde, Kamlesh Paswan, Riddhi Pathak and Chandra Mohan Joshi. 

The MPs, clearly taken aback by this treatment and with their party colleagues watching them, gave reasons which Modi and Naidu found unconvincing, sources said. 


Land Bill vote: Absent MPs face PM Modi's ire - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/behind-the-scene-revanth-upset-with-naidu-64748.html


Firebrand Telugu Desam Party MLA from Kodangal in Mahbubnagar district A Revanth Reddy is said to be terribly upset with party president and AP Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu.

Reason: Naidu has been ignoring Revanth of late and instead, pampering another senior MLA Errabelli Dayakar Rao in his fight against Telangana Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao. 

Naidu is learnt to have instructed all the Telangana MLAs to work under the leadership of Errabelli and not to take independent decisions.

So, when the Telangana TDP legislators went to New Delhi to represent to President of India against highhanded behaviour of the TRS government, it was Errabelli who hogged the limelight in the media and Revanth Reddy had to play second fiddle.

Apparently, Naidu is angry with Revanth for the latter’s over-action in the Assembly in the recent past and his attempt to dominate others in the party.

He also took it seriously Revanth’s claims that he was the only capable leader to mobilise the support of all the Reddys against the KCR government. And with Naidu ignoring Revanth, the latter is feeling isolated in the party, say sources.


----------



## kurup

magudi said:


> Do watch this small video likes of john dayal exposed



A very good video ...... Thnx for sharing ....


----------



## About.to.be.banned

magudi said:


> Kerala SSLC Question Paper with Muslim League Party Symbol Goes Viral on Social Media
> 
> Saffronisation of education in secular kerala




On this forum itself, many Mallus have proclaimed Kerala to be most secular state in India.

I don't understand from where they get the gumption to proclaim so when they elect Muslim League and Kerala congress to Assembly, Muslim League has launched a cultural Jihad in Kerala, and their government has alloted funds for Christian prolystization.

@nair @Chronos



jaatram said:


> Well BJP needs to call joint session if they don't allow it. Enough of this pu$sy footing.




Actually BJP does not need to call for Joint session for anything.

BJP could pass an ordinance and when it is lapse after 6 month, re-issue it. Do this till 2017 and pass all pending bills in 2017 when NDA will get majority in RS on its own.

Why bother with joint sessions?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

kurup said:


> A very good video ...... Thnx for sharing ....




I know this is thread for politics just wanted to show people who don't know yet the way baptists from across the world and within our own country wage psychological fact twisting intellectual subversion warfare to disorient pagans and harvest their petty souls

Operation Smile: Rajnath Singh's push helps recover 2500 missing children - The Economic Times


Sanghi ****** rescuing secular kids

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> I know this is thread for politics just wanted to show people who don't know yet the way baptists from across the world and within our own country wage psychological fact twisting intellectual subversion warfare to disorient pagans and harvest their petty souls
> 
> Operation Smile: Rajnath Singh's push helps recover 2500 missing children - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> Sanghi ****** rescuing secular kids





> *asking cops to visit locations identified by Ghaziabad Police, take the photographs of such children and if required, do video recording to compare it with the missing children database*



It is shameful that this simple process has taken such a long time to get implemented. Our earlier governments had kicked out common sense from their functioning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Class11 student sent to jail for Facebook post against UP minister Azam Khan - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

New fatwa: 'Having woman's name on ration card un-Islamic, keep away from it'



indiatester said:


> It is shameful that this simple process has taken such a long time to get implemented. Our earlier governments had kicked out common sense from their functioning.




Don't be communal bro, this government has done nothing credible so far we need to bring back secularism asap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Sri Lankan Batting lineup getting thrashed is because of communal atmosphere created in their country by Modi's visit - Adarsh Liberal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

About.to.be.banned said:


> Actually BJP does not need to call for Joint session for anything.
> 
> BJP could pass an ordinance and when it is lapse after 6 month, re-issue it. Do this till 2017 and pass all pending bills in 2017 when NDA will get majority in RS on its own.
> 
> Why bother with joint sessions?



President has to sign the re-issued ordinance. Nor can joint session be called easily. The government will have to first lose in the Rajya Sabha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> Don't be communal bro, this government has done nothing credible so far we need to bring back secularism asap



I tried to watch NDTV for 10 minutes yesterday. Couldn't do it 
I may be damaged beyond repair communal guy. Could naturopathy help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Heard some communities love to play victim 
Honestly....you'd think there was a civil raging out there, this is just ridiculous levels of biased

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578196097211850752

Evil yindoo-jew nexus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

TejasMk3 said:


> Heard some communities love to play victim
> Honestly....you'd think there was a civil raging out there, this is just ridiculous levels of biased



Christians put Muslims to shame when it comes to playing victim. They will get whats coming for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> Heard some communities love to play victim
> Honestly....you'd think there was a civil raging out there, this is just ridiculous levels of biased



Okay something is really wrong


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> Christians put Muslims to shame when it comes to playing victim. They will get whats coming for them.



Times editor is rajdeep?


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> Times editor is rajdeep?


nah, its Arnab's group. not Rajdeep.


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Okay something is really wrong




Yea poor missionaries are getting their a** handed over to themselves, very worrying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Echo_419 said:


> Okay something is really wrong





magudi said:


> Times editor is rajdeep?



I seriously dont know man this is quite worrying tbh, not healthy at all.Pretty darn scary the sort of hinduphobia and victimhood complex being put out. At this rate people will think xtians are being hunted by gestappo everyday or something. 

They are taking it to a point where these people would make it so easy to engineer a riot and then you know the usual....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

TejasMk3 said:


> Heard some communities love to play victim
> Honestly....you'd think there was a civil raging out there, this is just ridiculous levels of biased



it's biased coz you can't push it under the carpet (like the documentary ban)?



TejasMk3 said:


> I seriously dont know man this is quite worrying tbh, not healthy at all.Pretty darn scary the sort of hinduphobia and victimhood complex being put out. At this rate people will think xtians are being hunted by gestappo everyday or something.
> 
> They are taking it to a point where these people would make it so easy to engineer a riot and then you know the usual....



HINDU PHOBIA...that's a new one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> I seriously dont know man this is quite worrying tbh, not healthy at all.Pretty darn scary the sort of hinduphobia and victimhood complex being put out. At this rate people will think xtians are being hunted by gestappo everyday or something.
> 
> They are taking it to a point where these people would make it so easy to engineer a riot and then you know the usual....



That's what they want riots riots & more riots 
Anything to stop modi nation be damned



magudi said:


> Yea poor missionaries are getting their a** handed over to themselves, very worrying



Let me rephrase 
Something is clearly wrong with certain sections if minorities why are crying wolf at every opportunity they get



magudi said:


> Do watch this small video likes of john dayal exposed



Thx for posting these videos 
Keep
Em coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap

An#AdarshBhaktFamily







Adarsh Virat Bhakt

Remembering Mahatma Gandhi: the first statue of an Indian unveiled in Parliament Square 

Britishers honoring gandhi 

Hindu Mahasabha to install Godse statue in temples - The Hindu

Indians honoring his killers ,who would have thought...shame..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

isupportaap said:


> Adarsh Virat Bhakt
> Remembering Mahatma Gandhi: the first statue of an Indian unveiled in Parliament Square
> Britishers honoring gandhi
> Hindu Mahasabha to install Godse statue in temples - The Hindu
> Indians honoring his killers ,who would have thought...shame..


Impressive
So are you *@mujhaidind? *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isupportaap

Ivan said:


> Impressive
> So are you *@mujhaidind? *



just a random missionary here out to destabilize your shining india ignore me thanks


----------



## Lord ZeN

isupportaap said:


> just a random missionary here out to destabilize your shining india ignore me thanks


I support your endeavor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> I seriously dont know man this is quite worrying tbh, not healthy at all.Pretty darn scary the sort of hinduphobia and victimhood complex being put out. At this rate people will think xtians are being hunted by gestappo everyday or something.
> 
> They are taking it to a point where these people would make it so easy to engineer a riot and then you know the usual....





Echo_419 said:


> Let me rephrase
> Something is clearly wrong with certain sections if minorities why are crying wolf at every opportunity they get



Brothers relax. Don't give much thought into these propagandists and their loony propaganda. 

Just remember this :

यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत ।
अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस्य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम् ॥४-७॥

परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् ।
धर्मसंस्थापनार्थाय सम्भवामि युगे युगे ॥४-८॥

"whenever there is a decline in dharma beyond a limit and adharma seeks relentless dominance there will always be a divine intervention to restore righteousness here in bharatvarsh"

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Brothers relax. Don't give much thought into these propagandists and their loony propaganda.
> 
> Just remember this :
> 
> यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत ।
> अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस्य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम् ॥४-७॥
> 
> परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् ।
> धर्मसंस्थापनार्थाय सम्भवामि युगे युगे ॥४-८॥
> 
> "whenever there is a decline in dharma beyond a limit and adharma seeks relentless dominance there will always be a divine intervention to restore righteousness here in bharatvarsh"
> 
> View attachment 204159



In other words 
Trust in Modi & keep clam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

magudi said:


> परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् ।
> धर्मसंस्थापनार्थाय सम्भवामि युगे युगे ॥४-८॥


Well that was my previous signature. But then somebody pointed out that my signature was communal, hence removed it to become a full fledged secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

This bullshit crap propaganda by the likes of Congressis, NDTV (the worst of its kind in being anti-BJP and anti-Hindu), The Hindu and the secularists are now becoming OTT. Its as if everyday we Hindus are killing hundreds of Christians and Muslims on the roads. WTF man.

Enough is enough. I know atleast 4-5 of my relatives who have really inclined towards the far right after these pseudo-secular brigade's hijaking of recent news.
For eg, even in that nun rape case, as if Modi and BJP is responsible, crimes can happen only against Hindus. If any minority is the victim, automatically its the Hindutwavadis.







Ivan said:


> Well that was my previous signature. But then somebody pointed out that my signature was communal, hence removed it to become a full fledged secular.



If displaying your own religious texts means you are communal, then be proud of it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Nuns were raped before, most often by the priests.

Kate, a nun, was raped five times by three priests...she still can't speak of it; SHE PUT HER FAITH IN THE CHURCH AND THE CLERICS ... NOW SHE HAS NO FAITH. - Free Online Library

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord ZeN

Tridibans said:


> If displaying your own religious texts means you are communal, then be proud of it


Naa .. being a secular is my long cherished dream. And i'm perfecting it on PDF. Now don't interfere with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Tridibans said:


> This bullshit crap propaganda by the likes of Congressis, NDTV (the worst of its kind in being anti-BJP and anti-Hindu), The Hindu and the secularists are now becoming OTT. Its as if everyday we Hindus are killing hundreds of Christians and Muslims on the roads. WTF man.
> 
> Enough is enough. I know atleast 4-5 of my relatives who have really inclined towards the far right after these pseudo-secular brigade's hijaking of recent news.
> For eg, even in that nun rape case, as if Modi and BJP is responsible, crimes can happen only against Hindus. If any minority is the victim, automatically its the Hindutwavadis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If displaying your own religious texts means you are communal, then be proud of it



Well tell them to Incline themselves towards the 'Right' & not the Far right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Well tell them to Incline themselves towards the 'Right' & not the Far right


Swatch bharat mission in school = BJP membership drive in school! 

Proof: a whatsapp message 

Boy media has hit a new low with its propaganda! 

I call for pan-indian Internet hindoo conclave to effectively refute media and debunk their lies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Swatch bharat mission in school = BJP membership drive in school!
> 
> Proof: a whatsapp message
> 
> Boy media has hit a new low with its propaganda!
> 
> I call for pan-indian Internet hindoo conclave to effectively refute media and debunk their lies



Yes something needs to be done about the media they are trying to git very hard & are succeeding to some extent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

TejasMk3 said:


> Heard some communities love to play victim
> Honestly....you'd think there was a civil raging out there, this is just ridiculous levels of biased



Do a survey and find out the percentage of Christians in the Media. Especially at positions of power.

Their share in the population is 1-2%, do you think that is their share in the Media ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Guys sign please 

Petition · Prime Minister of India, Home Minister of India: Make CBI probe on mysterious death of IAS officer D K Ravi. · Change.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## East or West India Best

magudi said:


> Brothers relax. Don't give much thought into these propagandists and their loony propaganda.
> 
> Just remember this :
> 
> यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत ।
> अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस्य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम् ॥४-७॥
> 
> परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् ।
> धर्मसंस्थापनार्थाय सम्भवामि युगे युगे ॥४-८॥
> *
> "whenever there is a decline in dharma beyond a limit and adharma seeks relentless dominance there will always be a divine intervention to restore righteousness here in bharatvarsh"*



A finer summation of Internet Hindu thinking has never been uttered.


----------



## Soumitra

Ivan said:


> Well that was my previous signature. But then somebody pointed out that my signature was communal, hence removed it to become a full fledged secular.


I am putting that as my signature. Proud to be a hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Ivan said:


> Well that was my previous signature. But then somebody pointed out that my signature was communal, hence removed it to become a full fledged secular.


Ha ha. Definition of secular is so misplaced in our country.



Soumitra said:


> I am putting that as my signature. Proud to be a hindu


It has nothing to do with Hinduism. Krishna taught Geeta against existing practices which themselves were Hinduism practices. Geeta gyaan just like any other holy book is for all. Nobody can stop a Hindu to pick positive aspects from Bilble and Quran. Same goes for other religion too.


----------



## magudi

Church attack: Hisar priest was luring youths with bride promise, CM Khattar says - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

This is a new low. Promising brides, exploiting fcuked up gender ratio in hisar to harvest souls 

@JanjaWeed @jaatram @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Prajapati

magudi said:


> Church attack: Hisar priest was luring youths with bride promise, CM Khattar says - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> This is a new low. Promising brides, exploiting fcuked up gender ratio in hisar to harvest souls
> 
> @JanjaWeed @jaatram @Echo_419



LOL. This pastor was a Pimp ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Church attack: Hisar priest was luring youths with bride promise, CM Khattar says - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> This is a new low. Promising brides, exploiting fcuked up gender ratio in hisar to harvest souls
> 
> @JanjaWeed @jaatram @Echo_419




This truth needs to be exposed 
& any news on the Land bill


----------



## magudi

Pakistan envoy invites Bengal CM Mamata Banerjee for a visit | The Indian Express

I hope Pakistan gives her citizenship and she stays there _/\_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SitaramVillas

Fantastic set of tweets by @bwoyblunder 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578414386169008128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578458494963060736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578506084609974272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578518030029701121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578518738439311360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578520510310416384

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

SitaramVillas said:


> Fantastic set of tweets by @bwoyblunder
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578414386169008128
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578458494963060736
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578506084609974272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578518030029701121
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578518738439311360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578520510310416384



LOL


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> This truth needs to be exposed
> & any news on the Land bill




Don't know much but gadkari has challenged sonia and United opposition comies to come for an open debate on any platform Parliament and outside and prove that it's anti farmer 

But but coal and mines should also be passed in this session, it's also important

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Don't know much but gadkari has challenged sonia and United opposition comies to come for an open debate on any platform Parliament and outside and prove that it's anti farmer
> 
> But but coal and mines should also be passed in this session, it's also important




The Congress party is opposing just for the sake of it Modi should simply give the CBI a free hand to punish these suckers 
Then see how fast they will support the govt on all issues


----------



## isupportaap

GujaratDevelopmentModel 

@jamahir


----------



## Guynextdoor2

isupportaap said:


> just a random missionary here out to destabilize your shining india ignore me thanks



You're a false flagger and you're giving my constituency a bad name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

isupportaap said:


> GujaratDevelopmentModel
> 
> @jamahir
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/gujaratdevelopmentmodel



Calm Down False Flagger


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Echo_419 said:


> Calm Down False Flagger



Hey may be a flase flagger but the news he's posted is true nonetheless. Don't shoot the messenger. From Modi's time itself BJP workers have been selling jobs- some as high as 10 Lakh per vacancy.


----------



## isupportaap

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're a false flagger and you're giving my constituency a bad name.


 
it's high time revel your saffron chaddi too thanks ,accusing me of being a a false flagger is not going to help india develop


----------



## Guynextdoor2

isupportaap said:


> it's high time revel your saffron chaddi too thanks ,accusing me of being a a false flagger is not going to help india develop



damn false flagger

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

Guynextdoor2 said:


> You're a false flagger and you're giving my constituency a bad name.


 Oh man that is funny.
Don't worry, you have support from us "sanghi's" over these false flaggers.



isupportaap said:


> it's high time revel your saffron chaddi too thanks ,accusing me of being a a false flagger is not going to help india develop


How upset were you when East Pakistan also lost to India?


----------



## Echo_419

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Hey may be a flase flagger but the news he's posted is true nonetheless. Don't shoot the messenger. From Modi's time itself BJP workers have been selling jobs- some as high as 10 Lakh per vacancy.



Do you really think the false flag is up for a srs debate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Rofl calling @Guynextdoor2 saffron chaddi 

Ab to koi shak nahi ye false flagger mujahidind ka naya account hi h lolwa



Echo_419 said:


> Do you really think the false flag is up for a srs debate



Bro like we get anti cong and aap propaganda memes/ articles /screenshots etc from pro bjp pages and handles, there are tons of anti bjp/modi pages, groups handles etc where you can find lots of such stuff, this idiot just copy pastes them here - actually i noticed it a while back when one of his thread title starting with 'shanghi' matched the exact same caption given on such an fb page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Prabhu Ghat in Varanasi. Volunteers are helping out with Swach Bharat Initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> Prabhu Ghat in Varanasi. Volunteers are helping out with Swach Bharat Initiative.



Maintaince should be a priority area also heavy fines should be imposed on those who trash the area

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> Maintaince should be a priority area also heavy fines should be imposed on those who trash the area



Heavy fines is the need of the hour. Apply it for a whole year religiously people will learn how to keep places clean. 
Railways is doing it with their property. 
Rs 5000 fine for littering on railway platforms and tracks | India TV News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Maintaince should be a priority area also heavy fines should be imposed on those who trash the area

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> View attachment 204551


which place is it?


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> Heavy fines is the need of the hour. Apply it for a whole year religiously people will learn how to keep places clean.
> Railways is doing it with their property.
> Rs 5000 fine for littering on railway platforms and tracks | India TV News




Bhai baki sab theek hi chal rha h bas bezaru media walon ko control kr ni rhe ye log 



jaatram said:


> which place is it?


Varanasi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578609359149645824
Fruits of Adarsh Gram Yojna, Tap water to every house. 









magudi said:


> Bhai baki sab theek hi chal rha h bas bezaru media walon ko control kr ni rhe ye log
> 
> 
> Varanasi


Inka time bhi aayega. For the time being let them bark.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Echo_419 said:


> Do you really think the false flag is up for a srs debate



It's not his debate that matters, it's the news items he has posted.


----------



## jaatram

Guynextdoor2 said:


> It's not his debate that matters, it's the news items he has posted.



Free water mehnga kyon kar rahe hai? 
Arvind Kejriwal led Aam Aadmi Party govt in Delhi hikes water tariff by 10 pct | The Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Experts question SC order on Teesta's anticipatory bail plea | Business Standard News

Even SC compromised?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> Experts question SC order on Teesta's anticipatory bail plea | Business Standard News
> 
> Even SC compromised?


SC is the only last hope for Secular fabric.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Aam Aadmi Party: Not A Party With A "Difference" - The Logical Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

PM Modi Better Than Xi Jinping in Managing Domestic, Global Affairs: Chinese Survey - NDTV

Communal survey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> PM Modi Better Than Xi Jinping in Managing Domestic, Global Affairs: Chinese Survey - NDTV
> 
> Communal survey


hah Modi wants to run this country like Communist CHina. He is evil.


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> hah Modi wants to run this country like Communist CHina. He is evil.



Btw something interesting happened in Rajya Sabha today - the Grand opposition unity broken. Even TMC is now supporting government saying they have no complaints 
Wonder what game Modi played behind the scenes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Modi stopped Haryana Rakesh and rejected 10 million offer by NASA - www.bhaskar.com



magudi said:


> Btw something interesting happened in Rajya Sabha today - the Grand opposition unity broken. Even TMC is now supporting government saying they have no complaints
> Wonder what game Modi played behind the scenes


Saam Daam Daand Bhed. 
He tried to persuade opposition to work along with him in peaceful manner. He increased funds to state government from center to lure them as well but they didn't changed their mindset. So now it's about time for some Daand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SitaramVillas

A mind blowing speech and fine oratory by Shri Hukmdev Narayan Yadav. Must see everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

SitaramVillas said:


> A mind blowing speech and fine oratory by Shri Hukmdev Narayan Yadav. Must see everyone.




 

Where is he from? 

Bhajpa has really great orators

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SitaramVillas

magudi said:


> Where is he from?
> 
> Bhajpa has really great orators



He is from Bihar. I am listening to it again. It is so awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drnash

magudi said:


> PM Modi Better Than Xi Jinping in Managing Domestic, Global Affairs: Chinese Survey - NDTV
> 
> Communal survey


Hmmm.... it turns out that the Chinese are closet Sanghis...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Noted Industrialist Ratan Tata to Head Railway's Kaya Kalp Council

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Rajya Sabha passes mines bill in boost to NDA govt’s reforms agenda - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SitaramVillas

I just found these amazing videos on how Hinduism fits into the business of business. Lot of leadership tips there too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Christian MPs hold unprecedented meet to discuss attacks: Here's why PM Modi should care

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SitaramVillas

@magudi 

They will just corner themselves into political irrelevancy. Until now, they were viewed as benign group in India in people's perception. Hereafter they will stick out as a sore thumb. It is a good development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

The bluff of Christian Persecution in India by Saffron Forces
=========

1.September 23 1998 outside the convent in Nawapada village in Jhabua district of Madhya Pradesh,a nun was gang-raped. Investigation revealed that the 12 rapists were Christians only.

2. June 8 2000, two crude bombs were set off at Saint Anne's Church in Wadi, Gulbarga District Karnataka. The church was damaged and two persons were injured. All 19 convicts belonged to ISI funded terrorist outfit Deendar Anjuman..

3. July 8 2000, bombs blasts at the St John Luthern Church in Hubli Karnataka. All 16 accused Belonged to ISI funded terrorist outfit Deendar Anjuman

4. On July 9 2000, bombs were set off at St Peter Paul Church in Jagajeevanaramnagar, Bangalore. All 29 accused belonged to the same outfit Deendar Anjuman.

( Terrorists were caught and their plans exposed when a bomb exploded in their own Maruti Van while transporting the bombs to another Church , Zakir and Siddiqi, died on the spot while the third, S M Ibrahim, sustained injuries and further investigations cracked the above three cases )

5. March 16 2009 Mangalore Babbukatte Nityadhar Church plantation vandalized and saffron flag planted - All 7 charge-sheeted found to be Christians,accepted that the motive was to malign Hindu community.

6. Dec 1 2014 , a fire broke out in Delhi’s Dilshad Garden St Sebastian Catholic Church. Primary investigation by Forensics team identify it to be case of Short Circuit. Investigations on by SIT.

7. Dec 6 2014 , Jasola Delhi, a group of miscreants threw a stone and shattered a window pane of Lady of Fatema Church.Police commissioner as well as people present at the incident confirmed it was due to a group of kids playing outside, which resulted in a stone landing inside the church.

8.January 3 2015, a minor fire was reported from a Church of Resurrection in Rohini in Delhi. Investigations on.

9.January 14 2015, Vikaspuri Delhi, 3 men came on bikes and threw a stone inside the Lady of Graces Church in night, Police cracks the case as a result of a drunken dare. Accused caught on CCTV and arrested shortly after have confessed to the crime.

10. Feb 2, 2015 , St Alphonsa’s Church in Vasant Kunj a case of burglary was reported. Thief takes away 2 DVD players and an antique look-alike vessel. Church authorities later denied their own statement that anything went missing and called it Attack on Christianity.

11. Feb 13 2015 , A break-in and theft was reported at Holy Child Auxilium convent School,Rs 12,000 was stolen from the office of the principal , even school authorities publicly accepted that nothing has been vandalized or desecrated. But John Dayal uncle still claims it to be a case of Christian Persecution by Saffron forces.

12. Feb 25 2015 , a small stone of the size of 1-2 cm was thrown at Mangalore's St Joseph Vaz Church damaging the window pane. Accused a disgruntled previous employee of same Church and he threw stone out of grudge for not hiking his salary. Human rights commission, various Christian unions and vested interest politicians still like it to call it a suppression of minorities in India.
==============
Summary : In the total of these 12 Incidences , fatalities of none, severe injuries to none, minor injuries to two. And not to forget, in 2014 there were 155,654 incidents of crime in the New Delhi itself , of which there were 10,309 burglaries and 42,634 “other” incidents of theft and sadly no other community or caste colored it to be "persecution" of their people. Such is the pitiful and Ironical saga of Attacks on Christianity and Persecution of its followers in INDIA.

#Facebook Post from a Page... #evilhindus

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

@Клара 

I'd rather believe Catholic bishops than you mudi bhekt 
Catholic organisation complains to Obama about being terrorised by saffron forces - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

magudi said:


> @Клара
> 
> I'd rather believe Catholic bishops than you mudi bhekt
> Catholic organisation complains to Obama about being terrorised by saffron forces - The Times of India



Whatever floats your boat Sickular Evangelist.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Btw something interesting happened in Rajya Sabha today - the Grand opposition unity broken. Even TMC is now supporting government saying they have no complaints
> Wonder what game Modi played behind the scenes



You mean they will support the govt on Land & Coal bill 



magudi said:


> @Клара
> 
> I'd rather believe Catholic bishops than you mudi bhekt
> Catholic organisation complains to Obama about being terrorised by saffron forces - The Times of India



WTF this amounts to treason


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578899763661262848
Since when did shekar gupta became a bhekt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578899763661262848
> Since when did shekar gupta became a bhekt



He mentioned Congress party so no he is still not a Bhakt


----------



## magudi

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578899763661262848
> Since when did shekar gupta became a bhekt



Yea according to derek-O-fry-brain they will let coal and mines bills pass while they'll 'tactically withdraw' from land bill voting. 

I don't know what Modi did - may he promised more monies to momta or he must've have agreed to go slow on sharadha scam 



Echo_419 said:


> He mentioned Congress party so no he is still not a Bhakt



I don't what's changed but these days he's bashing Congress left and right 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578575836170735616
http://m.ibnlive.com/news/siddarama...eats-the-same-lie-100-times/535126-37-64.html

Somebody speaks out truth finally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Yea according to derek-O-fry-brain they will let coal and mines bills pass while they'll 'tactically withdraw' from land bill voting.
> 
> I don't know what Modi did - may he promised more monies to momta or he must've have agreed to go slow on sharadha scam
> 
> 
> 
> I don't what's changed but these days he's bashing Congress left and right
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578575836170735616
> http://m.ibnlive.com/news/siddarama...eats-the-same-lie-100-times/535126-37-64.html
> 
> Somebody speaks out truth finally



Looks like he is getting ready for Ghar Wapsi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Nun Rape Case: Police detain two Bangladeshis on suspicion | The Indian Express

Fakin media and sicooolars will now be silent on this because they can't blame bjp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> Nun Rape Case: Police detain two Bangladeshis on suspicion | The Indian Express
> 
> Fakin media and sicooolars will now be silent on this because they can't blame bjp


Ab jis jis bhadwe ne BJP pe ungli uthayi thi ... pakad ke kapde utaro saalo ke. 

BC paiso ke peechay deen imaan lun pe rakh dete hai kuch log.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578914051423477762
Some Examples :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578895840434991105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578420306223624192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

.......wow.

The original statement:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Police case against Congress leader Renuka Choudhary for allegedly taking Rs 1.10 cr bribe

Hey prabhu jadi andar karde! 
:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Siddaramaiah's gaffe, calls Congress a party of liars, says it repeats the same lie 100 times-PoliticsNews - IBNLive Mobile
> 
> Somebody speaks out truth finally


what a dumb fcuking @$$ this Siddu is. Lucky I know the language.. i wouldn't have believed otherwise! 
No wonder he is undergoing treatment for over sleeping... Idiot was giving speech while half asleep..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Unskilled workers not to be allowed to take up foreign jobs-PoliticsNews - IBNLive Mobile

Hope slave export to GCC ends now_/\_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578959434900082688


----------



## magudi

It gets uglier: Congress leader says LDF women MLAs 'enjoyed' being stopped by men

Things can't get more uglier than this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578959434900082688




DD is much better than these news traders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Why are Modi haters turning into India haters?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

*Shrimad Bhagwat Gita: Sh. Hukmdev Narayan Yadav: 19.12.2011*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

itachiii said:


> *Shrimad Bhagwat Gita: Sh. Hukmdev Narayan Yadav: 19.12.2011*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Epic _/\_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

MP Hukumdev Narayan Yadav is a great speaker, pretty funny and hard hitting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## magudi

VHP to launch nationwide programme against untouchability-PoliticsNews - IBNLive Mobile

Leading news satire website of India - Faking News Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

So here is an actual interview from Surendra Jain, from VHP, they guy who supposedly made statements communal statements:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=957423640945389

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Go to Jaitley for loan: Delhi CM to mayors - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Govt creates sanitized list of ngos for CSR, defines 13 activities as acceptable, will try to ensure money is not utilized for nefarious activities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

PM uses Mann ki baat platform to demolish the opposition charges regarding the Land Aquisition Bill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Was PM Narendra Modi a sitting duck target for terrorists in Sri Lanka?

Is this for real?


----------



## isupportaap

Thanks to Adobe Photoshop Karyakartas and Modi ji for their commitment for swatchbharat mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

AAP govt clueless, Delhi stares at unprecedented water crisis this summer

Ab Ayega Maza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Android said:


> AAP govt clueless, Delhi stares at unprecedented water crisis this summer
> 
> Ab Ayega Maza



What Maza? Yesterday, we had Load Shedding for 3 + Hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Клара said:


> What Maza? Yesterday, we had Load Shedding for 3 + Hours.


Is that planned load shedding or just some failure?


----------



## Parul

indiatester said:


> Is that planned load shedding or just some failure?



It wasn't due to some failure. Power Cut upto Six hours were reported in some areas in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Клара said:


> It wasn't due to some failure. Power Cut upto Six hours were reported in some areas in Delhi.


Holy AAP.
Lets see if they can come up with anything useful. Should you be investing in a generator?


----------



## Parul

indiatester said:


> Holy AAP.
> Lets see if they can come up with anything useful. *Should you be investing in a generator?*



Already have Inverter. It's batteries drained out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

Клара said:


> What Maza? Yesterday, we had Load Shedding for 3 + Hours.



Maza for those of us not in Delhi. Those unfortunate enough to be in Delhi have my sympathy, obviously excluding those idiotic enough to vote for the party in power in Delhi.

I really hope Delhi provides us much needed entertainment this summer.


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Bazaaru newspapers....*


----------



## Android




----------



## Prajapati

Android said:


>



Doesn't that show the "right" is more liberal ?


----------



## TejasMk3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Prajapati said:


> Doesn't that show the "right" is more liberal ?


He wasn't a communist but turned into a communist and atheist during his time in prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drnash

@The_Showstopper 

 "Secular" suicides and rapes outnumber 'cmmunal suicides' and rapes by a factor of 10 or more...

Suicide in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Rape in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

According to National Crime Records Bureauof India, 24,923 rape cases were reported across India in 2012, while the 5 year average over 2007-2011 was 22,000 rapes a year.[3]Adjusted for population growth over time, the annual rape rate in India has increased from 1.9 to 2.0 per 100,000 people over 2008-2012 period. This compares to a reported rape rate of 1.2 per 100,000 in Japan, 3.6 per 100,000 in Morocco, 4.6 rapes per 100,000 in Bahrain, 12.3 per 100,000 in Mexico, 24.1 per 100,000 in United Kingdom, 28.6 per 100,000 in United States, 66.5 per 100,000 in Sweden, and world's highest rate of 114.9 rapes per 100,000 in South Africa.[19][20]

Adjusted for population, the rape rate per 100,000 people was highest in Mizoram(10.4), followed by Tripura, Meghalaya, Sikkimand Assam. Among major cities, Delhi's rape rate of 4.1 per 100,000 people was highest in India.[3] The rape rate per 100,000 people was lowest in Gujarat (0.98), followed by Bihar,Karnataka, Uttar Pradesh and Tamil Nadu.

India's suicide rate per 100,000 people compared to other countries, according to the World Health Organization, Geneva. Peeter Värnik[1] claims China, India, Russia, USA, Japan, and South Korea are the biggest contributors to the absolute number of suicides in the world. Värnik claims India's adjusted annual suicide rate is 10.5 per 100,000, while the suicide rate for the world as a whole is 11.6 per 100,000.

About 800,000 people commit suicideworldwide every year,[2] of these 135,000 (17%) are residents of India,[3] a nation with 17.5% of world population. Between 1987 to 2007, the suicide rate increased from 7.9 to 10.3 per 100,000,[4] with higher suicide rates in southern and eastern states of India.[5] In 2012, Tamil Nadu (12.5% of all suicides), Maharashtra (11.9%) and West Bengal (11.0%) had the highest proportion of suicides.[3] Among large population states, Tamil Nadu and Kerala had the highest suicide rates per 100,000 people in 2012. The male to female suicide ratio has been about 2:1.[3]

Estimates for number of suicides in India vary. For example, one study projected 187,000 suicides in India in 2010,[6] while official data by the Government of India claims 134,600 suicides in 2010.[3]

StatisticsEdit

Regional trends

The southern states of Kerala, Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh and Tamil Nadu along with eastern state of West Bengal, Tripura and Mizoram have a suicide rate of greater than 16 while in the Northern States of Punjab, Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, the suicide rate is less than 4.[3] Puducherry reported the highest suicide rate at 36.8 per 100,000 people, followed by Sikkim, Tamil Nadu and Kerala. The lowest suicide rates were reported in Bihar (0.8 per 100,000), followed by Nagaland, then Manipur.[7]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

cloud_9 said:


> He wasn't a communist but turned into a communist and atheist during his time in prison.



People tend to forget Bhagat Singh was only 23 when he was hanged.  

He was 21 when he threw the bomb. He was just a dumb kid, a foot soldier. 

He was no great thinker or intellectual of any kind. He just had his heart in the right place. He was too young to be any "ist". Communist or anything else. 

Only thing he firmly believed was in Nationalism of the kind advocated by RSS (today). His father, Sardar Kishan Singh, and his uncles, Sardar Ajit Singh and Sardar Swaran Singh, were all connected with the* Bharat Mata *Samiti, the oldest revolutionary organisation in Punjab.

His family was Arya Samaji and Bhagat singh entire action was to take revenge for the death of Hindu Nationalist and advocate of Hindu Rashtra, Lala Lajpath Rai.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

Christian couple breaks up, family & well-wishers blame PM Narendra Modi | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Prajapati said:


> People tend to forget Bhagat Singh was only 23 when he was hanged.
> 
> He was 21 when he threw the bomb. He was just a dumb kid, a foot soldier.
> 
> He was no great thinker or intellectual of any kind. He just had his heart in the right place. He was too young to be any "ist". Communist or anything else.
> 
> Only thing he firmly believed was in *Nationalism* of the kind advocated by RSS (today). His father, Sardar Kishan Singh, and his uncles, Sardar Ajit Singh and Sardar Swaran Singh, were all connected with the* Bharat Mata *Samiti, the oldest revolutionary organisation in Punjab.
> 
> His family was *Arya Samaji* and Bhagat singh entire action was to take revenge for the death of *Hindu Nationalist* and advocate of *Hindu Rashtra*, *Lala Lajpath Rai*.


Sure! A Sikh turned Atheist fighting for a Hindu Rashtra ?You supervisor gave you a mashed up script.

You guys are good at connecting random dots (no pun intended).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3




----------



## Prajapati

cloud_9 said:


> Sure! A Sikh turned Atheist fighting for a Hindu Rashtra ?You supervisor gave you a mashed up script.
> 
> You guys are good at connecting random dots (no pun intended).



LOL. Veer Savarkar was an Hindu turned Atheist who fought for a Hindu Rashtra ...... what makes Bhagat singh so special ?  

You remain poor at connecting dots.  

BTW when did I say he fought for Hindu Rashtra ? I said he wanted to take revenge on the death of Lala Lajpath Rai who was a FIRM proponent of Hindu Rashtra and a Nationalist. Don't use sardar logic here.


----------



## magudi

Christian couple breaks up, family & well-wishers blame PM Narendra Modi | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isupportaap

bhakt spreading peace


----------



## Prajapati

isupportaap said:


> bhakt spreading peace



WOW. Grand total of 4 people liked it  

How many likes in India for ISIS ?  ........ want me to post a screenshot ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## drnash

Most likely a fake profile. Just 4 likes. Rest assured, the number of Indians 'like'ing IS will definitely exceed 4 Crores.


----------



## IndoCarib

Prajapati said:


> WOW. Grand total of 4 people liked it
> 
> How many likes in India for ISIS ?  ........ want me to post a screenshot ?


 
@isupportaap himself may have 'liked' ISIS FB page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Prajapati said:


> LOL. Veer Savarkar was an Hindu turned Atheist who fought for a Hindu Rashtra ...... what makes Bhagat singh so special ?
> 
> You remain poor at connecting dots.
> 
> BTW when did I say he fought for Hindu Rashtra ? I said he wanted to take revenge on the death of Lala Lajpath Rai who was a FIRM proponent of Hindu Rashtra and a Nationalist. Don't use sardar logic here.


Good luck with your Hindu Rashtra plan and everything Hindu.


----------



## drnash

cloud_9 said:


> Good luck with your Hindu Rashtra plan and everything Hindu.



Did he ever say that? Bringing in imaginary issues/statements just for the sake of not losing an argument is a childish trait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

cloud_9 said:


> Good luck with your Hindu Rashtra plan and everything Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

drnash said:


> Did he ever say that? Bringing in imaginary issues/statements just for the sake of not losing an argument is a childish trait.


LOL! Another one crawled out.Stop liking each others posts. 
I wasn't debating him and he quoted me.I don't really want to waste my fun time on debating Indian local issues because they don't effect me in any way.

So don't quote me and good luck with whatever your are trying to prove on a Pakistani forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

cloud_9 said:


> LOL! Another one crawled out.Stop liking each others posts.
> I wasn't debating him and he quoted me.I don't really want to waste my fun time on debating Indian local issues because they don't effect me in any way.
> 
> So don't quote me and good luck with whatever your are trying to prove on a Pakistani forum.



Then why the ButtHurt ?  ........ why not crawl back under the stone in NZ you came from ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## East or West India Best

cloud_9 said:


> Good luck with your Hindu Rashtra plan and everything Hindu.



lol you're arguing with an Internet Hindu.


----------



## Prajapati

East or West India Best said:


> lol you're arguing with an Internet Hindu.



Awww .. cho chweet.


----------



## drnash

East or West India Best said:


> lol you're arguing with an Internet Hindu.


Yeah, reasoning with a Internet Hindu is a waste of time. Instead blow yourself up fast and don't keep those 72 virgins waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

East or West India Best said:


> lol you're arguing with an Internet Hindu.


I'm not!!! Quoting a single post isn't considered an argument/debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Angrej ki aulad ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> It gets uglier: Congress leader says LDF women MLAs 'enjoyed' being stopped by men
> 
> Things can't get more uglier than this



That's a new low

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 206764
> 
> 
> Angrej ki aulad ....


Lol disguised....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> VHP to launch nationwide programme against untouchability-PoliticsNews - IBNLive Mobile
> 
> Leading news satire website of India - Faking News Mobile



Great news this should be highlited



TejasMk3 said:


> Govt creates sanitized list of ngos for CSR, defines 13 activities as acceptable, will try to ensure money is not utilized for nefarious activities



Great news



Android said:


> AAP govt clueless, Delhi stares at unprecedented water crisis this summer
> 
> Ab Ayega Maza



Haram Khor Kal Bijli bhi chali gayi thi 
Haal Bechare Delhiwalo ka Kya hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Haram Khor Kal Bijli bhi chali gayi thi
> Haal Bechare Delhiwalo ka Kya hoga



50 percent subsidised electricity means no electricity half the time ..


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580252816175804416

 :rofl 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580310562862600192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580271500713803776
First bihar , then kerala now delhi i see a pattern !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

*Don't let the Land Bill battle distract you: Modi won the first half of the Budget session*







Photo Credit: Raveendran/AFP

Who won the first half of the Budget session of Parliament? As Delhi settles into the month-long recess for committees to consider Prime Minister Narendra Modi's first full budget, the impression gathered by many is that the Bharatiya Janata Party-ruled government is under fire. This is mainly because of the attention lavished on the government's Land Acquisition Amendment Bill, which has prompted the biggest outpouring of opposition to the young government since Modi took charge in May 2014.

But the excessive focus on this law has obscured the government's actual achievements over the course of the last 20 days. *Six out of seven laws aimed at replacing ordinances promulgated by the government were passed during the session.* *Both the Lok Sabha and Rajya Sabha hadproductivity rates of more than 100%, meaning they sat for longer than was planned. And all this was accompanied by rate cuts from the central banker, incredibly successful auctions of both coal blocks and spectrum and generally positive sentiments about the Indian economy.*

Modi won the first half of the Budget Session. With one rather large caveat.

*Winner: Ordinance Raj *The government promulgated seven ordinances in the immediate aftermath of the Winter session, insisting it needed executive action after legislation got stuck in Parliament. The idea was to do two things: send a message to investors and industry that the Indian economy would be getting back on track and send a message to the Opposition that the government would not be cowed down.

The risk being taken was that this would be seen as Ordinance Raj, Modi running the nation by fiat. It was seen as that, to start off with, and that taint has continued to be attached to the Land Acquisition Ordinance, the only one that wasn't replaced by legislation. But the six other ordinances, including ones on Foreign Direct Investment in Insurance and changed mining regulations, have been replaced by law.

Not only does this mean the government's reforms have been passed, it also has made life easier for the government. Hastily written ordinances didn't have to spend months in select and standing committees to turn into legislation.

*Winner: Modi's floor managers* It didn't seem like the BJP's floor managers would be getting much praise this session. The Opposition managed to get a dig in during the vote of thanks to the Presidential address, a rare chance to embarrass the government. It managed to stall and stymie the government's moves in the upper house. *And yet at the end of the day, most of the legislation got passed, without too much amended in the meantime.*

*This happened by getting a few parties on board through goading and cajoling. Particularly the government made efforts to get the All India Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam and the Biju Janata Dal on board, with the final tally seeing even parties like the Bahujan Samaj Party, the Samajwadi Party and the Trinamool Congess vote in favour of the Coal and Mining Bills. Even the Congress helped out when it came to the Insurance Bill.*

*Winner: Reformist Raj *Despite a lacklustre Budget, the Modi government parlayed a number of other decisions, including that of the Finance Commission and an altered agreement with the Reserve Bank of India, to ensure the image being sent out was of an India on the move. Furthering federalism, a fresher relationship with the RBI, certain key concessions in the Budget and an immediate rate cut, make it evident that the government has taken a step forward with this session. 

*Loser: Modi's populist image *As was evident in his 'Mann Ki Baat' radio address on Sunday, however, it's clear Modi's aura of invincibility has been lost. That happened partially after the BJP's rout in Delhi and its decision to partner with the People's Democratic Party, a party known to pander to separatists, in Jammu and Kashmir. But it truly struck home with the Land Bill agitation that has been gathering support not just with the Opposition and the public, but even within the ruling alliance and inside the BJP.

Modi has been attempting to sell the case for reform, but his government has already lost the initiative here, with some worried that the 'anti-farmer' tag will be hard to shed, unless the legislation also goes away for sometime. But Modi has made it clear he can't do without it. Over the next month, as the date of the ordinance lapsing looms large, this is set to easily be the government's biggest challenge, both politically and in terms of messaging.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Karnataka Cong govt bans traditional ritual of animal sacrifice in various parts of K'taka. No outrage from adarsh liberals of Karnataka whatsover. They were very vocal on beef ban in M'rastra

Udupi: Animal sacrifice officially banned at Kaup Suggi Maripuja


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Karnataka Cong govt bans traditional ritual of animal sacrifice in various parts of K'taka. No outrage from adarsh liberals of Karnataka whatsover. They were very vocal on beef ban in M'rastra
> 
> Udupi: Animal sacrifice officially banned at Kaup Suggi Maripuja


Normally chickens are sacrificed for Maripuja... so don't think this will have any effect! I don't think we sacrifice any animals around our neck of the woods... unless it's a norm beyond coastal Karnataka!


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> Normally chickens are sacrificed for Maripuja... so don't think this will have any effect! I don't think we sacrifice any animals around our neck of the woods... unless it's a norm beyond coastal Karnataka!


 
In Kaup, it is mostly chicken. I have not heard of any lamb scarifice in Kaup. The article suggests otherwise. N k'taka they do lamb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

AAP hires tainted doctors: Delhi government nominates medics accused of negligence and sexual harassment as city's health watchdogs | Daily Mail Online

Honesty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> AAP hires tainted doctors: Delhi government nominates medics accused of negligence and sexual harassment as city's health watchdogs | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Honesty


hahaha.. before elections Aam Aadmi's party... after elections hum AAP k hai kaun?


----------



## drnash

magudi said:


> AAP hires tainted doctors: Delhi government nominates medics accused of negligence and sexual harassment as city's health watchdogs | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Honesty


You stupid Sanghi morons! We AAPis promised a corruption free govt, not a negligence and sexual harassment free one


----------



## magudi

Congress, a Party of 44 MPs, Now Has 52 Spokespersons

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

magudi said:


> Congress, a Party of 44 MPs, Now Has 52 Spokespersons



As long as Media continue to give importance to this third rate party, it is only natural they will have more spin doctors than actual leaders working for the people.  

Maybe they should add a couple of detectives on their rolls too, just so that they know where Rahul gandhi is.


----------



## magudi

@Jason bourne @Echo_419 @gslv @Клара

AAP slashes infrastructure funding to pay for water and power subsidy | Daily Mail Online

Panch saal kejriwallllll dilli banega paschim bengalllllll

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> @Jason bourne @Echo_419 @gslv @Клара
> 
> AAP slashes infrastructure funding to pay for water and power subsidy | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Panch saal kejriwallllll dilli banega paschim bengalllllll



Salle koh Jutiyaa padengi soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

magudi said:


> Congress, a Party of 44 MPs, Now Has 52 Spokespersons


As long as Sanjay Jha is there no issues. the entertainment will continue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

magudi said:


> @Jason bourne @Echo_419 @gslv @Клара
> 
> AAP slashes infrastructure funding to pay for water and power subsidy | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Panch saal kejriwallllll dilli banega paschim bengalllllll




Lol .... AK reminds me the dialogue of Lagan Where The english man says nakhane ko roti hogi na rahene ko ghar ... Delhi me na pine ko pani hoga na ghar me light

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Salle koh Jutiyaa padengi soon



Brothers you delhites are in some serious mess this time around. 

One thing you may not know - non planned expenditure increased by 2500 - mean 2500 crores of MIDDLE CLASS TAX PAYER'S MONEY FOR HIS pet projects like mohalla sabhas/delhi dialogue etc also extra posts for AAP volunteers  Krantikari way of stuffing pockets and clean gobarment. Who needs to indulge in corruption if there are ways of siphoning
money off like this.

This is swaraj. I have no sympathies though people reap what they sow. It's the choice delhites made. Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Congress, a Party of 44 MPs, Now Has 52 Spokespersons


char aane ki murgi barah aana ka masala! 



magudi said:


> @Jason bourne @Echo_419 @gslv @Клара
> 
> AAP slashes infrastructure funding to pay for water and power subsidy | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Panch saal kejriwallllll dilli banega paschim bengalllllll


A population that votes on promised freebies rather than a wealth creating economy is destined to stay backward! Dilli deserves what they get in next 5 yrs!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> char aane ki murgi barah aana ka masala!
> 
> 
> A population that votes on promised freebies rather than a wealth creating economy is destined to stay backward! Dilli deserves what they get in next 5 yrs!




Vhai election k pehle 'ham sab sambhal lenge' aur ab dekho - 

‘Will pay civic bodies if Centre gives us the funds’ - The Hindu


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> @Jason bourne @Echo_419 @gslv @Клара
> 
> AAP slashes infrastructure funding to pay for water and power subsidy | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Panch saal kejriwallllll dilli banega paschim bengalllllll


 
Say good bye to roads & flyovers !?? Why not cut from Kejri and AAP MLA's salary and perks !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Vhai election k pehle 'ham sab sambhal lenge' aur ab dekho -
> 
> ‘Will pay civic bodies if Centre gives us the funds’ - The Hindu


lol.. just going on expected lines! Blame everything on center!


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Say good bye to roads & flyovers !?? Why not cut from Kejri and AAP MLA's salary and perks !?



See my other post non planned expenditure increased by 2.5k cr. aap volunteers of so called mohalla sabhas will now get regular salaries and benefits like govt employees from tax payers money. Swaraj ftw


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> See my other post non planned expenditure increased by 2.5k cr. aap volunteers of so called mohalla sabhas will now get regular salaries and benefits like govt employees from tax payers money. Swaraj ftw


 
Delhites asked for it. Let them suffer now. If they rule for 10 years , Delhi will be another Kolkota

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580730564862349312
Good governance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Rift Within AAP Worsens, Meeting at Arvind Kejriwal's Home Inconclusive

after free power, free water, now free entertainment for Delhites

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

magudi said:


> See my other post non planned expenditure increased by 2.5k cr. aap volunteers of so called mohalla sabhas will now get regular salaries and benefits like govt employees from tax payers money. Swaraj ftw



So salaries for AAP workers from the tax payers pockets  ............ sound like something the Communist used to do the world over.  

How about separation of the political party from the govt. ? or do AAP support only separation of religion from the govt. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

KCR gets a jolt, BJP wins Telangana council seat

Hindu Talibanization in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580963805414305792


----------



## Soumitra

Narendra Modi No. 5 in Worlds Greatest Leaders list

Narendra Modi - The World’s 50 Greatest Leaders 2015 - Fortune


----------



## magudi

Uncle Sam may be indirectly funding religious conversion in India

AAP sends mass SMS, allege Yadav, Bhushan demanding Kejriwal's removal as party convenor-PoliticsNews - IBNLive Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

magudi said:


> Uncle Sam may be indirectly funding religious conversion in India



Also this:
Evangelical Christianity: Devils in high places | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Mostly well known to us....but yeah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

KCR gets a jolt, BJP wins Telangana council seat : South, News - India Today

RaoThe KCR-led government in Telangana received a jolt on Wednesday with the opposition BJP-TDP alliance bagging one of the two seats of the legislative council that went to polls on Sunday.

*The BJP's Ramachandra Rao won the election from Hyderabad-Ranga Reddy-Mahabubnagar graduates' constituency, defeating his nearest rival Devi Prasad of the Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) by 13,318 vote*

TRS was supposed to sweep these MLC elections & both the available seats!! But BJP has surprisingly won a seat..
I realized that it was putting up a good fight when KCR while campaigning began abusing the BJP[vote for BJP=vote for sewage/gutter something like that].

But a victory is truly unexpected !!

Congrats to our karyakartas of BJP & TDP for ensuring this victory in Telangana!!

At the same time there is talk that the opposition transferred all it's votes to the BJP candidate for hit's victory.. The Congress got 3,000 Votes where the BJP candidate won which is very surprising since I expected them to get a good number of votes from areas like Nalgonda & Mahbubnagar(which fall under this constituency) from where they won seats during the Aeembly Elections!!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580913290747908096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580913609087131648---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And coming to Andhra Pradesh:-
TDP, TRS lose one seat each in MLC elections | Deccan Chronicle
The TDP(like the TRS) won one seat & lost another .

The seat lost was to the Left-Backed United Teacher's Front, the Candidate lost by about a margin of.. I think 1,000-1,500 votes. I heard that the cadre weren't impressed with his candidature & didn't campaign for him.

But this is still a shock(a little one,if not a big one) as this entire region was swept by the TDP a few months back. 

& CBN's far from impressed.
BJP wins Hyderabad MLC polls, CM Chandrababu Naidu slams partymen | Deccan Chronicle


@wolfschanzze @itachiii :-your opinions.. I feel the NDA can now win the GHMC Elections with a clear majority provided we co-operate with some of the opposition parties..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> KCR gets a jolt, BJP wins Telangana council seat : South, News - India Today
> 
> RaoThe KCR-led government in Telangana received a jolt on Wednesday with the opposition BJP-TDP alliance bagging one of the two seats of the legislative council that went to polls on Sunday.
> 
> *The BJP's Ramachandra Rao won the election from Hyderabad-Ranga Reddy-Mahabubnagar graduates' constituency, defeating his nearest rival Devi Prasad of the Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) by 13,318 vote*
> 
> TRS was supposed to sweep these MLC elections & both the available seats!! But BJP has surprisingly won a seat..
> I realized that it was putting up a good fight when KCR while campaigning began abusing the BJP[vote for BJP=vote for sewage/gutter something like that].
> 
> But a victory is truly unexpected !!
> 
> Congrats to our karyakartas of BJP & TDP for ensuring this victory in Telangana!!
> 
> At the same time there is talk that the opposition transferred all it's votes to the BJP candidate for hit's victory.. The Congress got 3,000 Votes where the BJP candidate won which is very surprising since I expected them to get a good number of votes from areas like Nalgonda & Mahbubnagar(which fall under this constituency) from where they won seats during the Aeembly Elections!!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580913290747908096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580913609087131648---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And coming to Andhra Pradesh:-
> TDP, TRS lose one seat each in MLC elections | Deccan Chronicle
> The TDP(like the TRS) won one seat & lost another .
> 
> The seat lost was to the Left-Backed United Teacher's Front, the Candidate lost by about a margin of.. I think 1,000-1,500 votes. I heard that the cadre weren't impressed with his candidature & didn't campaign for him.
> 
> But this is still a shock(a little one,if not a big one) as this entire region was swept by the TDP a few months back.
> 
> & CBN's far from impressed.
> BJP wins Hyderabad MLC polls, CM Chandrababu Naidu slams partymen | Deccan Chronicle
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze @itachiii :-your opinions.. I feel the NDA can now win the GHMC Elections with a clear majority provided we co-operate with some of the opposition parties..



TRS must be schoked with the margin with bjp won... TRS is scared of holding ghmc elections, they know that people from seemandhra who form a significant population in ghmc will never vote for either trs/cong..this itself is a big dent for trs... bjp and tdp have good chances to win ghmc elections...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Brothers you delhites are in some serious mess this time around.
> 
> One thing you may not know - non planned expenditure increased by 2500 - mean 2500 crores of MIDDLE CLASS TAX PAYER'S MONEY FOR HIS pet projects like mohalla sabhas/delhi dialogue etc also extra posts for AAP volunteers  Krantikari way of stuffing pockets and clean gobarment. Who needs to indulge in corruption if there are ways of siphoning
> money off like this.
> 
> This is swaraj. I have no sympathies though people reap what they sow. It's the choice delhites made. Enjoy



Unfortunately you are right my city will go bankrupt in a few years if this continues



IndoCarib said:


> Delhites asked for it. Let them suffer now. If they rule for 10 years , Delhi will be another Kolkota



Sale what about innocent Delhiwala a like me


----------



## IndoCarib

Echo_419 said:


> Unfortunately you are right my city will go bankrupt in a few years if this continues
> 
> 
> 
> Sale what about innocent Delhiwala a like me


 
aap Blore migrate karo !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

PM Narendra Modi keeps mum on drugs | The Indian Express

how can someone expect JUMLE wala baba to speak against brother of his own cabinet minister???


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> PM Narendra Modi keeps mum on drugs | The Indian Express
> 
> how can someone expect JUMLE wala baba to speak against brother of his own cabinet minister???


 
He had spoken about the problem earlier

Modi's drug speech puts Punjab government in a spot - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> Unfortunately you are right my city will go bankrupt in a few years if this continues
> 
> Sale what about innocent Delhiwala a like me





IndoCarib said:


> aap Blore migrate karo !



Or better how about you try for Gujarat,Mumbai,Chennai or Hyderabad??


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> aap Blore migrate karo !



Can't have to attend college


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> He had spoken about the problem earlier
> 
> Modi's drug speech puts Punjab government in a spot - The Times of India




but not now ......looks likr bjp cut some kinda deal with badals.............maybe he wanted support for land bill


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581450690746142720







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581438378857537537

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

In latest app sting kejriwal is heard abusing Yo Ya and PB calling them 'kameena' and threatening to break away and form new party with his 67 mlas!


----------



## Prometheus

magudi said:


> In latest app sting kejriwal is heard abusing Yo Ya and PB calling them 'kameena' and threatening to break away and form new party with his 67 mlas!




AK67 should spend some time in Punjab...........it will improve his vocabulary .....whats this "Kameena"?? when u can use thousands of words popular in Punjab


----------



## magudi

Something like - "unhone kameenpanthi ki thi.. koi aur
party saalon ke peechhe laat maar ke bhaga deti..
kameene saale.."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

congrats Bhakto...............Delhi HC says Coal action by modi govt. violated rulz.........................lolwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/326321967126958080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581454213575675907

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> congrats Bhakto...............Delhi HC says Coal action by modi govt. violated rulz.........................lolwa


Typical Aaptard. Twisting the essence of what the court said.

Only in one case that of Jindal Steel did court say that govt cant reject the bid because it is low. Courst did not object to the auction process. . And mind you this is an observation and not a judgement.

The auction of all other coal blocks have been very sucessful.

Here is a link to the report
Cancelling Jindal Power bid and allotment of mines to CIL "wrong": High Court - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## magudi

Tarred roads in this village first time since independence #adarshgramyojana #jaipur 







#fascistmodi #fekugiri #whereisachedin #nochangesingrassrootlevel #sanghisconspiracy #justanotherjumla

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

hehehe... how visionary!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

magudi said:


> Tarred roads in this village first time since independence #adarshgramyojana #jaipur
> 
> View attachment 208247
> 
> 
> #fascistmodi #fekugiri #whereisachedin #nochangesingrassrootlevel #sanghisconspiracy #justanotherjumla



Liked the hashtags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> hehehe... how visionary!




I used to think he's some super troll but most things he say does turn out to be true


----------



## Nicky G

JanjaWeed said:


> hehehe... how visionary!



That's what is great about Swamy. People try to dismiss him but sooner or later, he comes out laughing.

This is what happened with 2G, Ram Setu, Sunanda, National Herald and now this.

Modi should also heed, the real challenge for him will come from the real right wing if like ABV, he fails to deliver on their aspirations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

AAP National Council Meeting






@Prometheus @Guynextdoor2 @isupportaap and others please identify yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> AAP National Council Meeting
> 
> View attachment 208395
> 
> 
> @Prometheus @Guynextdoor2 @isupportaap and others please identify yourself




Khadoor Sahib MP scores zero in Lok Sabha performance | The Indian Express

here proformance of Punjab MPs in lok sabha .......................my MP asked only one question that also related to film industry workers in mumbai ............u shall be happy he is from BJP


----------



## jaatram

Dil ke kaale ... Kameene Saale

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> Khadoor Sahib MP scores zero in Lok Sabha performance | The Indian Express
> 
> here proformance of Punjab MPs in lok sabha .......................my MP asked only one question that also related to film industry workers in mumbai ............u shall be happy he is from BJP


How is this related to AAP national council meeting held today? I heard there were bouncers who beat up partymen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Soumitra said:


> How is this related to AAP national council meeting held today? I heard there were bouncers who beat up partymen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

BJP following the War in AAP

Can’t keep track of the rapid changes the Aam Aadmi Party has been going through since its inception a couple of years back? No worries. Here’s a ready reckoner of how the party has evolved and the direction it is likely to take.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> KCR gets a jolt, BJP wins Telangana council seat : South, News - India Today
> 
> RaoThe KCR-led government in Telangana received a jolt on Wednesday with the opposition BJP-TDP alliance bagging one of the two seats of the legislative council that went to polls on Sunday.
> 
> *The BJP's Ramachandra Rao won the election from Hyderabad-Ranga Reddy-Mahabubnagar graduates' constituency, defeating his nearest rival Devi Prasad of the Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) by 13,318 vote*
> 
> TRS was supposed to sweep these MLC elections & both the available seats!! But BJP has surprisingly won a seat..
> I realized that it was putting up a good fight when KCR while campaigning began abusing the BJP[vote for BJP=vote for sewage/gutter something like that].
> 
> But a victory is truly unexpected !!
> 
> Congrats to our karyakartas of BJP & TDP for ensuring this victory in Telangana!!
> 
> At the same time there is talk that the opposition transferred all it's votes to the BJP candidate for hit's victory.. The Congress got 3,000 Votes where the BJP candidate won which is very surprising since I expected them to get a good number of votes from areas like Nalgonda & Mahbubnagar(which fall under this constituency) from where they won seats during the Aeembly Elections!!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580913290747908096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580913609087131648---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And coming to Andhra Pradesh:-
> TDP, TRS lose one seat each in MLC elections | Deccan Chronicle
> The TDP(like the TRS) won one seat & lost another .
> 
> The seat lost was to the Left-Backed United Teacher's Front, the Candidate lost by about a margin of.. I think 1,000-1,500 votes. I heard that the cadre weren't impressed with his candidature & didn't campaign for him.
> 
> But this is still a shock(a little one,if not a big one) as this entire region was swept by the TDP a few months back.
> 
> & CBN's far from impressed.
> BJP wins Hyderabad MLC polls, CM Chandrababu Naidu slams partymen | Deccan Chronicle
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze @itachiii :-your opinions.. I feel the NDA can now win the GHMC Elections with a clear majority provided we co-operate with some of the opposition parties..


MLC elections give you a picture,your eligibility to vote is you need to be a graduate to vote.Since all are graduates, professionals and working people.This gives you a idea of how the middle class and upper middle class are voting and whom they prefer.
TRS is just a phenomena, they havent yet consolidated their voter base and are trying hard to woo minorities,which is only pushing the Majority hindus towards NDA camp.
I think this might the last time KCR can become CM unless he does something very radical.In the meantime, many Hindutva organizations are opening up in Hyderabad and Telangana, many people and youth especially are joining such organizations.There is a good chance that BJP could come to power in 2019 if they concentrate well and more on Telangana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Forex reserves swell by $4.26 bn, hit all-time high of $340 bn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581703810692833280






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581515351784992768

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

LIVE: Medha Patkar quits AAP after Yogendra Yadav, Prashant Bhushan removal | Zee News


----------



## itachiii

Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581703810692833280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581515351784992768



dude , how to post tweets on pdf ?? i am drctly copying the embedeed tweet content and pasting it .. is it the rt way ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> LIVE: Medha Patkar quits AAP after Yogendra Yadav, Prashant Bhushan removal | Zee News








Looks like left leaning (p)AAPists are going to form their own party to counter reigning (p)AAPists! It's going to be fun...& thanks to dumb delhiites for providing one for rest of the country!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581703810692833280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581515351784992768



This is SICK. 

Shame on Mallus in Kerala.  .............. a bunch of eunuchs if I ever saw one. Only good for beating up wives and sucking up to Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

itachiii said:


> dude , how to post tweets on pdf ?? i am drctly copying the embedeed tweet content and pasting it .. is it the rt way ?


Just paste the URL here, forum does the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

itachiii said:


> dude , how to post tweets on pdf ?? i am drctly copying the embedeed tweet content and pasting it .. is it the rt way ?



Use the media icon which is next to the insert *+* icon. Copy the embedded tweet and paste it using the media icon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

BJP to field RSS directly in Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

*Popular Front of India’s role in 2011 Mumbai, 2012 Pune, 2013 Hyd blasts found: Intel agencies*
Almost three months after the Bengaluru police busted the ‘explosives module’ of Indian Mujahideen, agencies have found strong evidence of involvement of Islamic fundamentalist group Popular Front of India (PFI) in 2011 Mumbai bombings, 2012 Pune blasts and 2013 Hyderabad Dilsukhnagar attack. While it is already known that IM’s Riyaz Bhatkal, Yasin Bhatkal, Tehsin Akhtar, Assadulah Akhtar and Waqas planned these bombings, the responsibility of procuring explosives was given to PFI.

An old member of SIMI, Syed Ismail Afaque Lanka, arrested in January this year, has disclosed that he had sent PFI members to buy material- ammonium nitrate, gelatin sticks, non-electrical detonators, capacitors etc – which was used by IM members to assemble the deadly bombs that took many lives.

Other than these three consignments, Afaque had also procured a huge consignment of explosives last year which he claimed was meant to carry out serial attacks on the anniversary of 9/11 or 26/11. Times of India exclusively accessed the details of his interrogation with NIA and IB. Afaque discloses that these explosives were easily available in coastal Karnataka and used in mining or fishing purposes. Afaque was arrested along with three others in January this year by Bengaluru police. The intelligence agencies and National Investigation Agency thoroughly grilled him for past two months over his association with Indian Mujahideen, SIMI and other outfits. He admitted having visited Pakistan several times and meeting IM’s Afeef Hasan, Riyaz and Iqbal Bhatkal.

Associated with SIMI for a long time, the 36-year-old homeopath had also attended several meetings of SIMI and IM in the past in Dubai and Pakistan.

Giving details of his association with Riyaz and his role in these blasts, Afaque has disclosed that he went to Pakistan in March-April 2011 which was followed by series of meetings with the Bhatkal brothers. They also trained him in making electronic timers, electronic timer circuits and alarm clock timer circuits apart from asking him to assist in their operations in India.

While returning to India, he was also handed over 20 detonators.

Before every blast, Riyaz Bhatkal gave him directions on Nimbuzz chat for procuring explosives and sent money through hawala. He was not given the name of person who would collect the explosive. “Since 2011, I procured explosives four times i.e. 2011 for Mumbai blasts, 2012 for Pune blasts, 2013 for Hyderabad blasts and finally the consignment (2014) which was recently recovered from the house of Abdul Suboor……..for causing blasts on the anniversary of either 9/11 or 26/11,” Afaque said.

For Mumbai, July 13, 2011 blasts at Opera House, Zaveri Bazaar and Dadar in which 26 people died, Afaque says, “Riyaz sent Rs 50,000 through hawala via Dubai and asked me to get the explosive. I knew one Zainul Abedi of PFI for last two years. He knew some contacts in the surroundings of Kundapur, Udupi, who can supply explosives. I gave him Rs 50,000 to get the explosives. He brought 200 gelatine sticks at Rs180 per piece and 8 to 10 kgs of ammonium nitrate. He also returned me Rs 7,000-8,000 balance. Then I went to Dhanpathi Galli of Belgauvi and purchased 100 resistors (100 Ohms), 50 capacitors, 40 chips and transistors, all for Rs 300 to Rs 400. Then I prepared the timer circuits”.

Yasin Bhatkal had collected the explosive from Afaque, said sources.

For 2012 Pune bombings on August 1, Riyaz contacted Afaque in May-June 2012 for procuring explosives. “I contacted Saddam Hussain of Bhatkal, who is a committed member of PFI. He told me he used to procure explosives in order to hunt fishes in the ocean. He brought 25 gelatine sticks, a box of non-electrical detonators from Sirali Kuppa,” said Afaque. It is suspected that Yasin or Tehsin Akhtar collected this explosive.

Then, for the February 21, 2013 twin blasts in Hyderabad’s Dilsukhnagar that killed 17 people, Afaque was contacted by Riyaz Bhatkal in October/November 2012.

“I again received money to meet the expenditure towards purchase of explosive material through hawala. Accordingly, I again contacted Saddam Hussain who procured 25 gelatine sticks, a box of non electrical timers from Sirali Kuppa,” he says. “I went to Bangalore and purchased the required material for preparing explosives – timers, and prepared the same,” he adds.

Assadulah Akhtar alias Haddi had collected the consignment from him in Mangalore.

He procured the last consignment in the first week of December 2014 when IM’s Afeef instructed him to get 50 gelatine sticks. He again sent Saddam Hussain for buying it and kept it at the residence of Abdul Suboor, his friend.

This consignment was recovered by cops in January when Afaque, Saddam Hussain, Suboor and Riyaz Ahmed Saeedi were arrested.



Popular Front of India’s role in 2011 Mumbai, 2012 Pune, 2013 Hyd blasts found: Intel agencies | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581701843144736768





A muslim fighting for ban on cow slaughter across India....







His name is Khan, he wants a ban on cow slaughter across India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

itachiii said:


> A muslim fighting for ban on cow slaughter across India....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Khan, he wants a ban on cow slaughter across India



I am not a big fan of wearing tilaks and Shree Ram Angocha. Even if he is willingly doing it still I would prefer if he hadn't. We need to move beyond such symbolism. 
But having said that I salute to his gesture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> How is this related to AAP national council meeting held today? I heard there were bouncers who beat up partymen




then u should be worried ,,,,,,,,looks like AAP learned from snooping king Amit Shah ...............and brought gundas in AAP...........bechare BJPtard bhakts aka pseudo nationalist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581703810692833280



Wtf,,, ? And people allow such things? 

Been to guruvayur once it was such a pristine and serene atmosphere not to mention the influx of devotees in large numbers had to wait in queue from like 3am for early morning drashan. 

@SrNair Why are they doing this?


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> Wtf,,, ? And people allow such things?
> 
> Been to guruvayur once it was such a pristine and serene atmosphere not to mention the influx of devotees in large numbers had to wait in queue from like 3am for early morning drashan.
> 
> @SrNair Why are they doing this?



Well Hindus in Kerala eat beef too. It might be offensive to us who cannot think of this, but in Kerala, it is actually not.


----------



## SrNair

magudi said:


> Wtf,,, ? And people allow such things?
> 
> Been to guruvayur once it was such a pristine and serene atmosphere not to mention the influx of devotees in large numbers had to wait in queue from like 3am for early morning drashan.
> 
> @SrNair Why are they doing this?


CPM is digging their own grave.You willget that just after these assembly election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

indiatester said:


> Well Hindus in Kerala eat beef too. It might be offensive to us who cannot think of this, but in Kerala, it is actually not.



That's fine 

Am asking whether this is in temple premises, as that tweet suggests.


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> That's fine
> 
> Am asking whether this is in temple premises, as that tweet suggests.


Really??? That is offensive. I felt it was in a college.


----------



## magudi

SrNair said:


> CPM is digging their own grave.You willget that just after these assembly election.




I don't bro, i don't think Hindus really have a problem with this otherwise why would davswom - a temple governing body itself encourage such things



indiatester said:


> Really??? That is offensive. I felt it was in a college.




COOL then 

I mistook it for temple premises seeing the words guruvayur and devaswom.


----------



## SUDIP

*Making of Another bright star of Sangh Parivar in Hyderabad Raja Singh 
*
I am following this guy since last year his stature is growing day by day mainly in the old city area of hyderbad. to keep a tenasious grip on lakhs of carder and that to in a place like hyderbad's ghosamahal consti, even hyderabadi termed it as mini pakistan, it's really challanging. Had telengana bjp in a good place in the state this bjp mla would have be in top of the command. Rumuor were there that he had organised nearly 7 lakh crowd for his normal ram navami rally...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mooppan

SrNair said:


> CPM is digging their own grave.You willget that just after these assembly election.


They will rule KERALA after the coming assembly election...
Recent trend shows CPM is slowly regaining its lost momentum in Kerala after its steady downfall since 2009...Congress/UDF had already lost its credibility and face after the series of scams like solar,pattoor,bar etc...BJP,thankz to its incompetent leaders and recent unnecessary 'ghar wapasi' howls,already out of the race...its too hard for them to pick up any,may be they can manage to win just 1 seat,but that too looks 'Himalayan task'..
from my calculation(current trend)..
CPM+allies-100-110 seats.
Congress+allies-30-40 seats.


----------



## magudi

mooppan said:


> They will rule KERALA after the coming assembly election...
> Recent trend shows CPM is slowly regaining its lost momentum in Kerala after its steady downfall since 2009...Congress/UDF had already lost its credibility and face after the series of scams like solar,pattoor,bar etc...BJP,thankz to its incompetent leaders and recent unnecessary 'ghar wapasi' howls,already out of the race...its too hard for them to pick up any,may be they can manage to win just 1 seat,but that too looks 'Himalayan task'..
> from my calculation(current trend)..
> CPM+allies-100-110 seats.
> Congress+allies-30-40 seats.




What's new in that? It's always been alternate left and udf in kerala right? 
Also how come udf just 30 seats? I mean the league alone has about pakka 18 seats na? Btw when's the elections?



SUDIP said:


> *Making of Another bright star of Sangh Parivar in Hyderabad Raja Singh
> *
> I am following this guy since last year his stature is growing day by day mainly in the old city area of hyderbad. to keep a tenasious grip on lakhs of carder and that to in a place like hyderbad's ghosamahal consti, even hyderabadi termed it as mini pakistan, it's really challanging. Had telengana bjp in a good place in the state this bjp mla would have be in top of the command. Rumuor were there that he had organised nearly 7 lakh crowd for his normal ram navami rally...
> View attachment 208683



I first came to hear about him during the bhagyalaxmi temple controversy


----------



## SrNair

magudi said:


> Wtf,,, ? And people allow such things?
> 
> Been to guruvayur once it was such a pristine and serene atmosphere not to mention the influx of devotees in large numbers had to wait in queue from like 3am for early morning drashan.
> 
> @SrNair Why are they doing this?


CPM is digging their own grave.You willget that just after these assembly election.Sample was already


magudi said:


> That's fine
> 
> Am asking whether this is in temple premises, as that tweet suggests.





Oh no dude .It was in college.Attempting for something like that in temple premises would be quite dangerous.


----------



## Nair saab

SUDIP said:


> *Making of Another bright star of Sangh Parivar in Hyderabad Raja Singh
> *
> I am following this guy since last year his stature is growing day by day mainly in the old city area of hyderbad. to keep a tenasious grip on lakhs of carder and that to in a place like hyderbad's ghosamahal consti, even hyderabadi termed it as mini pakistan, it's really challanging. Had telengana bjp in a good place in the state this bjp mla would have be in top of the command. Rumuor were there that he had organised nearly 7 lakh crowd for his normal ram navami rally...
> View attachment 208683


He is Good leader He was Hindutva Vadi since he was a TDP co-operator ... He is just too much dedicated into Hindu Nationalism ... BJP should give him Telangana leadership...

This man is a Gem ... he has lot of Support from Hindu Youth ... he has always stood from them wont allow a single carder to be in prison ... gets himself arrested for their release... Top of that Owaisi Brothers are Scared to death of Raja Singh...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SUDIP

Nair saab said:


> He is Good leader He was Hindutva Vadi since he was a TDP co-operator ... He is just too much dedicated into Hindu Nationalism ... BJP should give him Telangana leadership...
> 
> This man is a Gem ... he has lot of Support from Hindu Youth ... he has always stood from them wont allow a single carder to be in prison ... gets himself arrested for their release... Top of that Owaisi Brothers are Scared to death of Raja Singh...



I know that all @Nair saab he is a very strong idealistic person sangha could never be able to find any othher better guy than this to check that two mfkers, i wish in future he could make it large in telengana state, BJP cant losse these kind of people . BTW his ram navami rally are just recharging remind me of old ayodha movment, Even i m now in US yesterday watited whole long night to watch his rally live.

Btw @Nair saab after a long time, i still remember those discussion days before general election 2014 when i was in india, i got a diff acnt named @jiki in those days which got banned. But as per my wish i campainged a lot for bjp , and voted also , then only i came here for my higher studies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itachiii

SUDIP said:


> *Making of Another bright star of Sangh Parivar in Hyderabad Raja Singh
> *
> I am following this guy since last year his stature is growing day by day mainly in the old city area of hyderbad. to keep a tenasious grip on lakhs of carder and that to in a place like hyderbad's ghosamahal consti, even hyderabadi termed it as mini pakistan, it's really challanging. Had telengana bjp in a good place in the state this bjp mla would have be in top of the command. Rumuor were there that he had organised nearly 7 lakh crowd for his normal ram navami rally...
> View attachment 208683



his popularity is growing even outside of tg sir.. of late he is giving speeches in karnataka and maharastra too... u have to wait for hanuman yatra in hyd... it will be much bigger than ram navami rally...



magudi said:


> What's new in that? It's always been alternate left and udf in kerala right?
> Also how come udf just 30 seats? I mean the league alone has about pakka 18 seats na? Btw when's the elections?
> 
> 
> 
> I first came to hear about him during the bhagyalaxmi temple controversy



bhai, aap kerala se ho na ?? what are the chances of bjp in next elections ?? I read they made good inroads in kannur district..[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

You have no idea dude. Thosesecretariat strike TP killings,Recent stupidity in state assembly .All those changed youths psyche .


mooppan said:


> They will rule KERALA after the coming assembly election...
> Recent trend shows CPM is slowly regaining its lost momentum in Kerala after its steady downfall since 2009...Congress/UDF had already lost its credibility and face after the series of scams like solar,pattoor,bar etc...BJP,thankz to its incompetent leaders and recent unnecessary 'ghar wapasi' howls,already out of the race...its too hard for them to pick up any,may be they can manage to win just 1 seat,but that too looks 'Himalayan task'..
> from my calculation(current trend)..
> CPM+allies-100-110 seats.
> Congress+allies-30-40 seats.


----------



## TejasMk3

Now, subsidy for Maharashtra's Christians on Holy land pilgrimage | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

misleading leading headline, it says he will "look into it". But The court already asked Haj subsidy to end...why more now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

itachiii said:


> his popularity is growing even outside of tg sir.. of late he is giving speeches in karnataka and maharastra too... u have to wait for hanuman yatra in hyd... it will be much bigger than ram navami rally...
> 
> 
> 
> bhai, aap kerala se ho na ?? what are the chances of bjp in next elections ?? I read they made good inroads in kannur district..


[/QUOTE]


Yes i am but have lived most of my life outside the state so i don't know much about local politics. Ask other mallus they would know better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Wife catches Kumar Vishwas sleeping with "volunteer student" he says it's just sexual realignment!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord ZeN

jaatram said:


> Wife catches Kumar Vishwas sleeping with "volunteer student" he says it's just sexual realignment!


*@Guynextdoor2 *
Your take on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Ivan said:


> *@Guynextdoor2 *
> Your take on this



His take?? 

Umm lemme think 

Got it 

There are a few possibilities :-

->sanghi mouthpiece newspaper 

->mudi better take care of his wife first 

->Aap is a phenomenon that starts with Delhi and ends with India doesn't matter what happens in middle

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ivan said:


> *@Guynextdoor2 *
> Your take on this



His personal life, why should I be bothered? Maybe BJP should spend a little less time on sting operation they can get some work done. They did lots of sting operations in Delhi Elections.....and lost 67 to 70. Looks like they haven't learnt much. Looks like they're headed for a disaster everywhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord ZeN

Guynextdoor2 said:


> His personal life, why should I be bothered? Maybe BJP should spend a little less time on sting operation they can get some work done. They did lots of sting operations in Delhi Elections.....and lost 67 to 70. Looks like they haven't learnt much. Looks like they're headed for a disaster everywhere else.


So you support that pervert huh.
From now onward don't drag the personnel life of BJP leaders while having a political discussion here. ( including Modi ji's wife)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Third National Coucil Meeting Arvind Kejriwal Speech - YouTube


----------



## magudi

Prometheus said:


> Third National Coucil Meeting Arvind Kejriwal Speech - YouTube




Excellent! The decision to kick out comies who worked against party's interests is also commendable. The mandate was for kejriwal and not some loonies who'd want to blackmail him into submission


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> Third National Coucil Meeting Arvind Kejriwal Speech - YouTube


Does it include the action sequence as well? or is it heavily edited version?


----------



## itachiii

guys, watch this intw of subramanian swamy, It has a lot of information abt wats running in the govt.


he was offered the presidentship of BRICS bank..

govt feels that nun's gang rape is a conspiracy hatched at highest level...






@wolfschanzze @magudi @nair @SrNair @Darmashkian @jaatram e.t.c...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## uparyupari

Prometheus said:


> Third National Coucil Meeting Arvind Kejriwal Speech - YouTube



Funny how nobody else was allowed to speak  

Is this how "internal democracy" works ? LOL. ........... where is the speech of the people who had a different point of view ?


----------



## Nicky G

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582155905904418816
So much for Gandhian Kejru baba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

itachiii said:


> guys, watch this intw of subramanian swamy, It has a lot of information abt wats running in the govt.
> 
> 
> he was offered the presidentship of BRICS bank..
> 
> govt feels that nun's gang rape is a conspiracy hatched at highest level...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze @magudi @nair @SrNair @Darmashkian @jaatram e.t.c...




What's stopping the govt from busting the lies and propaganda then?


----------



## itachiii

magudi said:


> What's stopping the govt from busting the lies and propaganda then?



they may be waiting for solid proofs... swamy says he doubts if the nun was really raped.. and isi might have facilitated in using bangladeshis to shame GOI..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

itachiii said:


> they may be waiting for solid proofs... swamy says he doubts if the nun was really raped.. and isi might have facilitated in using bangladeshis to shame GOI..



No he said, by the new definition of Rape, it is possible. But he is clear that the govt. too suspects ISI for facilitating this. But its good how the whole thing backfired and helped give the govt. some leverage to hold over the christian blocks head and at the same time expose BD emigration and muslim angle to the attack. 

A battle which the govt. won.


----------



## Prometheus

uparyupari said:


> Funny how nobody else was allowed to speak
> 
> Is this how "internal democracy" works ? LOL. ........... where is the speech of the people who had a different point of view ?




hello my dear pseudo-nationalist ...............have to tried looking for other leaders speeches??? or Modi school of fekuwad teaches u only about jumlas???



jaatram said:


> Does it include the action sequence as well? or is it heavily edited version?




dont know......I didnt got time to contact Punjab executive team members for details......I will try when they reach back.....will let u know if something unexpected is there..................i guess they edited the good part where "Bouncers" were doing his job.


----------



## uparyupari

Prometheus said:


> hello my dear pseudo-nationalist ...............have to tried looking for other leaders speeches??? or Modi school of fekuwad teaches u only about jumlas???



LOL Aaaptard ............ you must be really retarded to celebrate the death of democracy by showing a dictators speech as if it's a great thing  

Why are you desperately dragging Modi into your mess ?


----------



## Prometheus

magudi said:


> Excellent! The decision to kick out comies who worked against party's interests is also commendable. The mandate was for kejriwal and not some loonies who'd want to blackmail him into submission



u actually saw the video??? wow 
well i guess , now BJP fans wont be saying that AAP has members like Prashant bhusan who wants plebsite in kashmir .......or yoyo salim in it..............they are out .

BJP shall be happy..........just wish BJP dont give them tickets like all other ex-congressi MP and MLAs


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> dont know......I didnt got time to contact Punjab executive team members for details......I will try when they reach back.....will let u know if something unexpected is there..................i guess they edited the good part where "Bouncers" were doing his job.


This video is nothing but Kejriwal b!tching about Prashant Bhushan, Yogendra Yadav and Shanti Bhushan. He also said this infighting in AAP is benefiting Modi and Ambani, no mention of Adani though. 

Nothing new in it, he is fooling people and some are still ready to be fooled. 

Oh btw, AAP's internal lokayukt Admiral Ramdas was kicked out today.


----------



## Prometheus

uparyupari said:


> LOL Aaaptard ............ you must be really retarded to celebrate the death of democracy by showing a dictators speech as if it's a great thing
> 
> Why are you desperately dragging Modi into your mess ?



if u can log on to news channels..........they are showing speeches of other AAP leaders too.

another thing I am repeating here............There is nothing bad u can say about AAP .....that can make BJP of Punjab look good.........AAP will still look like saint infront of them.

More over , an AAP Punjab leader named H.S.Phoolkha ( who is a very old person) ....is holding a cycle ralli as a answer to Punjab CM to travels by Helicoptors and takes 500 policemen with him everywhere



jaatram said:


> This video is nothing but Kejriwal b!tching about Prashant Bhushan, Yogendra Yadav and Shanti Bhushan. He also said this infighting in AAP is benefiting Modi and Ambani, no mention of Adani though.
> 
> Nothing new in it, he is fooling people and some are still ready to be fooled.
> 
> Oh btw, AAP's internal lokayukt Admiral Ramdas was kicked out today.



Internal lokyukt is also included in his speech .......same lokyukta did enquiries about the said tainted candidates ...and later questioning the candidates ......lol.

BTW does BJP have anything like that??? People with glass houses should not throw stones.

a saying gets fit to BJP....read carefully....

AAP is Cheating , because they were trying to be faithful............BJP cant cheat , because they were never faithful.

Plz do check the condidtion of Punjab because hyper......and try to share pain of a common punjabi

IMPORTANT NEWS FOR PEOPLE WHO THINKS AAP IS DEAD AND CANT COME TO POWER IN PUNJAB...

ex-CM of Punjab .....who happens to be from my Akali Dal .....Surjit singh barnala................has fielded his grandson in by polls from congress against Akalis.

and many other top level Akalis were shown door by Badals to make way for his son and make century old party as his family affair.

Still Akali Dal is biggest Political force in Punjab .........how can u expect different for AAP????....even if all leaders leave AAP........Punjabis will still vote for AAP.......we just dont have anyother option left.....if Punjab have to survive ....and become Punjab again .....Leaders like Phoolka and Chotepur shall come to power......other wise .....farewell Punjab ...hello Bihar


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> Internal lokyukt is also included in his speech .......same lokyukta did enquiries about the said tainted candidates ...and later questioning the candidates ......lol.
> 
> BTW does BJP have anything like that??? People with glass houses should not throw stones.
> 
> a saying gets fit to BJP....read carefully....
> 
> AAP is Cheating , because they were trying to be faithful............BJP cant cheat , because they were never faithful.
> 
> Plz do check the condidtion of Punjab because hyper......and try to share pain of a common punjabi



Don't change the goal post now, Kejriwal used everyone and kicked them out of the party. I won't be surprised if Kejriwal kick out HS Phulka after Punjab elections.


----------



## mooppan

SrNair said:


> You have no idea dude. Thosesecretariat strike TP killings,Recent stupidity in state assembly .All those changed youths psyche .


But we have no other option other than LDF..Moreover the last LDF government was miles ahead in all parameters than the present one..
TP OOMBUM...just look at the previous Loksabha result of Vadakara..Mullapally Ramachandran got only a minor lead of 3000 votes (even though he was way popular,a minister in the central cabinet and was strong anti CPM wave in that segment)...Nowadays no one in Kerala talk or even think about TP including medias..
pinne adutha thavana Kerala congressille p c George/P J Joseph vibhagavum koodathe Veerendra kumarinte SJD yum LDFilleku koodu maarumenum kimvathandi undu...'Periya tirudan' K M Mani palayill nilam thodilla ennum kelvi undu..Ellaam oththu vannaal palathu sambhavikaam...Pinne niyama sabhayill nadanathokke 1-2 maasam kazhiyumbolekkum ellavarum marannu thudagum..


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> Don't change the goal post now, Kejriwal used everyone and kicked them out of the party. I won't be surprised if Kejriwal kick out HS Phulka after Punjab elections.




Name of H.S.Phoolkha is as Bigger as Kejriwal ......try asking NRI sikhs from Canada / UK / Australia........

If u talk about cult following , Kejriwal might be samller then Phoolka,................all because of what he has done for 84 genocide victims ....taking on ministers of the govt.....without anyone supporting him.....it is not a ordinary thing mate.

During my visit to canada......People were funding Delhi elections because they had in mind that if AAP wins in Delhi.....then Phoolkha or Chotepur might have a chance to come power in Punjab. ( Chotepur even went bankrupt while during charities and helping families who suffered during militancy periods......if u dont know who he is)

There is a reason why Chotepur is made AAP convenor ................both Phoolkha and Chotepur have too much value among NRI punjabis............and which ever party NRI supports .....wins in Punjab.

just think about this ................no organisation in punjab .....very little time to prepare for elections .....cant even have find booth managers .....................still geting over 27% votes ....even when whole India was going namo namo.

The condition of Punjab is unexplainable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

mooppan said:


> But we have no other option other than LDF..Moreover the last LDF government was miles ahead in all parameters than the present one..
> TP OOMBUM...just look at the previous Loksabha result of Vadakara..Mullapally Ramachandran got only a minor lead of 3000 votes (even though he was way popular,a minister in the central cabinet and was strong anti CPM wave in that segment)...Nowadays no one in Kerala talk or even think about TP including medias..
> pinne adutha thavana Kerala congressille p c George/P J Joseph vibhagavum koodathe Veerendra kumarinte SJD yum LDFilleku koodu maarumenum kimvathandi undu...'Periya tirudan' K M Mani palayill nilam thodilla ennum kelvi undu..Ellaam oththu vannaal palathu sambhavikaam...Pinne niyama sabhayill nadanathokke 1-2 maasam kazhiyumbolekkum ellavarum marannu thudagum..



Angane onnum marakkilla mashe .Eri vannal toooku mantrisabha varum .
Atramel damganu CPM ivide undakki vechhekkunathu .Kazhinja thavana avarkku centril ninnu aarenkilumundayirunnu .Ippol Bengalil finish aayathukondu evanmare atra aangootu niyantrikkan kazhiyilla.
Mani anagilla ,Athinoru srmam nadatiyathukondanu 50 kollam kondu pulli karana undakkiya image angu pamba kadannathu.Ente orabhiprayathil edathum valathum mari mari ulla ee kalaparipadi athikakalam pokilla.

Allkar mari chindikkan tudangiyitunde.


----------



## Nicky G

*Admiral Ramdas' Statement After Being Expelled as AAP's Internal Lokpal: Full Text*

NEW DELHI: The Aam Aadmi Party, at an "emergency" National Executive meeting in New Delhi, today removed Admiral Ramdas, a former Chief of Naval Staff, as internal Lokpal and set uo a new Lokpal panel, comprising former IPS officers N Dilip Kumar and Rakesh Sinha besides educationist SP Verma.

Following is the full text of the statement that has been issued by Admiral Ramdas:

*Statement by Admiral L. Ramdas
March 29, 2015
New Delhi, India*

It is with great surprise and sadness that I heard today from a reporter that the Aam Aadmi Party no longer requires my services as it's internal Lokpal. Various media reports have subsequently confirmed this news. * I am disappointed that the leadership of the party did not accord me the courtesy of informing me first before making this decision public. I still await their phone-call.*

*I am surprised because less than two weeks ago the party publicly reaffirmed its confidence in me. At no point in my tenure did the party express to me any dissatisfaction with my service. Neither did its leaders question my neutrality or my objectivity in this position.* As recently as January 2015, I was asked to investigate complaints against potential electoral candidates. I took it as a sign of the party's confidence in me when on February 15th, at an informal meeting at the home of Mr Kejriwal, in the presence of many other senior leaders of the party, including members of the executive committee,* I was actually requested to consider serving an additional five years as Lokpal.*

I am, however, more sad than surprised. It was with a sense of excitement and hope that I became part of this movement to bring a new kind of politics to India. I believed in the ideals of transparency, accountability and fairness that was encapsulated in the institution of the Lokpal. And, I was honoured to be the first person to serve in this capacity.

I have tried to discharge my duties and responsibilities to the best of my abilities. My two previous letters, one which became public, the other which was intended to be public, reflected my effort to encourage the various leaders of the party to work together to remember the principles on which it was founded and to make sure that the promises made to the electorate - to the people- were fulfilled. Unfortunately I did not succeed in that effort.

I still hope that the party which has fired the imagination and hopes of so many Indians will be able to fulfill its promises of good governance, both internally and externally, in the exercise of political power in its new capacity as the government of Delhi. I wish them well in this endeavour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> Name of H.S.Phoolkha is as Bigger as Kejriwal ......try asking NRI sikhs from Canada / UK / Australia........
> 
> If u talk about cult following , Kejriwal might be samller then Phoolka,................all because of what he has done for 84 genocide victims ....taking on ministers of the govt.....without anyone supporting him.....it is not a ordinary thing mate.
> 
> During my visit to canada......People were funding Delhi elections because they had in mind that if AAP wins in Delhi.....then Phoolkha or Chotepur might have a chance to come power in Punjab. ( Chotepur even went bankrupt while during charities and helping families who suffered during militancy periods......if u dont know who he is)
> 
> There is a reason why Chotepur is made AAP convenor ................both Phoolkha and Chotepur have too much value among NRI punjabis............and which ever party NRI supports .....wins in Punjab.
> 
> just think about this ................no organisation in punjab .....very little time to prepare for elections .....cant even have find booth managers .....................still geting over 27% votes ....even when whole India was going namo namo.
> 
> The condition of Punjab is unexplainable



You are talking about Punjab Politics and H S Phoolka's contribution. No one denies that. But do you really think what you said "He is as Bigger as Kejriwal" would sit well with Kejriwal? Prashant Bhusan too fought against corruption of Cong and BJP and I still remember how AAP supporters were singing songs in his praise after SC decision on coal gate. But look how Kejriwal treated him now. I understand why you support AAP, but Kejriwal turned out to be like Mullayam/Mayawati one party one leader. He can't stand an honest opinion which goes against his decision. 

Would you really want to see H S Phoolka toeing Kejriwal's diktats? and would you be happy to see him reduced to one of Kejriwal's 'Yes man'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

SrNair said:


> Oh no dude .It was in college.Attempting for something like that in temple premises would be quite dangerous.



Will they keep secularism alive by cooking pork too? 
I wonder what their reaction will be to this suggestion.
@magudi


----------



## magudi

Prometheus said:


> u actually saw the video??? wow
> well i guess , now BJP fans wont be saying that AAP has members like Prashant bhusan who wants plebsite in kashmir .......or yoyo salim in it..............they are out .
> 
> BJP shall be happy..........just wish BJP dont give them tickets like all other ex-congressi MP and MLAs



Don't know about BJp bro but nothing gives me more pleasure than watching leftists ousted, medha patkar resigning on her own was another bonus 



indiatester said:


> Will they keep secularism alive by cooking pork too?
> I wonder what their reaction will be to this suggestion.
> @magudi




Like vyasa once told arjuna - "Vinasha Kale Vipareetha Buddhi"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

Prometheus said:


> if u can log on to news channels..........they are showing speeches of other AAP leaders too.
> 
> another thing I am repeating here............There is nothing bad u can say about AAP .....that can make BJP of Punjab look good.........AAP will still look like saint infront of them.
> 
> More over , an AAP Punjab leader named H.S.Phoolkha ( who is a very old person) ....is holding a cycle ralli as a answer to Punjab CM to travels by Helicoptors and takes 500 policemen with him everywhere



Funny how AAP leaders who speak against Kejariwal have to make their speeches OUTSIDE the AAP forum  

I do not have to say anything bad about AAP, their real face is pretty much exposed for everyone to see and admire  ........ Kejeriwal's naked ambition and disregard for any democratic processes or willingness to listen to anyone other than his own ego is on full display. LOL. 

H S Phoolkha better learn to say "Haan Ji" to Kejriwal and do the morning night salam or he too will be kicked out of the party. Then like Anna Hazare, he too can do Cycle rally and Adshan as a circus tamasha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

SrNair said:


> Allkar mari chindikkan tudangiyitunde.


engottu maraanaanu??onnumkill LDF allengill UDF..,The main and only problem is they don't have a good CM candidate,pinaraayi has good governing and leadership powers,but don't have a good image among public,kodiyeri Party Secretary aayathu kondu malsarikaan saadhyathayilla,micham ullavarellaam nayapaisakku kollaathavaraanu...pakshe UDF ill Oomban chandy poyaalum Ramesh chennithalla,Sudheeran thudangiya image ulla kurachu nethakaan maarundu..


----------



## SrNair

mooppan said:


> engottu maraanaanu??onnumkill LDF allengill UDF..,The main and only problem is they don't have a good CM candidate,pinaraayi has good governing and leadership powers,but don't have a good image among public,kodiyeri Party Secretary aayathu kondu malsarikaan saadhyathayilla,micham ullavarellaam nayapaisakku kollaathavaraanu...pakshe UDF ill Oomban chandy poyaalum Ramesh chennithalla,Sudheeran thudangiya image ulla kurachu nethakaan maarundu..




Vote ee thavana randu pakshathil ninnum maari paladathottum pokum.Kootu kakshi varukayum cheyyum


----------



## magudi

mooppan said:


> engottu maraanaanu??onnumkill LDF allengill UDF..,The main and only problem is they don't have a good CM candidate,pinaraayi has good governing and leadership powers,but don't have a good image among public,kodiyeri Party Secretary aayathu kondu malsarikaan saadhyathayilla,micham ullavarellaam nayapaisakku kollaathavaraanu...pakshe UDF ill Oomban chandy poyaalum Ramesh chennithalla,Sudheeran thudangiya image ulla kurachu nethakaan maarundu..





SrNair said:


> Vote ee thavana randu pakshathil ninnum maari paladathottum pokum.Kootu kakshi varukayum cheyyum




Guys What about AAP?


----------



## SrNair

magudi said:


> Guys What about AAP?



AAP yum BJPyum LDF,UDFum ellarum ethavan kalathil irangum.There is fair chance for total division in voters base.


----------



## mooppan

magudi said:


> What's new in that? It's always been alternate left and udf in kerala right?
> Also how come udf just 30 seats? I mean the league alone has about pakka 18 seats na? Btw when's the elections?
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Depends.Actually Congress or even Muslim league have no full command or monopoly over Muslim votes..for eg.Guruvayoor is a Muslim dominatant segment but its MLA is from CPM..
> In the 2006 niyamasabha election (Trend was in favor of LDF/CPM.) congress/Muslim league lost many Muslim majority segments like kuttipuram,mangada,tirur,beypore etc to CPM..Even in 2004 Loksabha election(highly favor for CPM in Kerala) Muslim league lost its traditional stronghold 'Manjeri'(which is called Mecca of Kerala) to CPM..
> Its a general misconception that Kerala Muslims will vote only for Muslim league or congress..


----------



## Prometheus

uparyupari said:


> Funny how AAP leaders who speak against Kejariwal have to make their speeches OUTSIDE the AAP forum
> 
> I do not have to say anything bad about AAP, their real face is pretty much exposed for everyone to see and admire  ........ Kejeriwal's naked ambition and disregard for any democratic processes or willingness to listen to anyone other than his own ego is on full display. LOL.
> 
> H S Phoolkha better learn to say "Haan Ji" to Kejriwal and do the morning night salam or he too will be kicked out of the party. Then like Anna Hazare, he too can do Cycle rally and Adshan as a circus tamasha




u seriously dont have any idea what is "HS PHOOLKHA"


----------



## mooppan

SrNair said:


> Kootu kakshi varukayum cheyyum


manasillaayilla??..LDFum UDFum allengille koottu kakshi bharanamalle??..BJPne aano udheshichathu.??..Flop star Suresh gopine Trivandrathulla ethengillum mandalathill pidichu nirthiyaal chilapol jayikum..Vereyonnum pratheekshakku vaka kaanunnilla.


----------



## SrNair

mooppan said:


> manasillaayilla??..LDFum UDFum allengille koottu kakshi bharanamalle??..BJPne aano udheshichathu.??..Flop star Suresh gopine Trivandrathulla ethengillum mandalathill pidichu nirthiyaal chilapol jayikum..Vereyonnum pratheekshakku vaka kaanunnilla.



BJP matramalla AAPyum kanum.Mottathil oru aviyal paruvam aakum..
Muslim leagunteyum,KC yudeyum reetiyil Hindukalkku attra talparyam poora.


----------



## uparyupari

Prometheus said:


> u seriously dont have any idea what is "HS PHOOLKHA"



And you seriously have NO Idea about what is "Arvind Kejriwal"


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> You are talking about Punjab Politics and H S Phoolka's contribution. No one denies that. But do you really think what you said "He is as Bigger as Kejriwal" would sit well with Kejriwal? Prashant Bhusan too fought against corruption of Cong and BJP and I still remember how AAP supporters were singing songs in his praise after SC decision on coal gate. But look how Kejriwal treated him now. I understand why you support AAP, but Kejriwal turned out to be like Mullayam/Mayawati one party one leader. He can't stand an honest opinion which goes against his decision.
> 
> Would you really want to see H S Phoolka toeing Kejriwal's diktats? and would you be happy to see him reduced to one of Kejriwal's 'Yes man'?



WHat ever mate ..................giving charge of Punjab to Chotepur and making Phoolkha member of Punjab decision making bodies has shown that Kejriwal is making sound decsions on Punjab .

Phoolkha didnt even bowed before Indian govt. during the time when a litle vioce against govt resulted in fake encounters and label of terrorist . And more over it was Phoolkha that asked Kejriwal to make SIT on 84 genocide.

If u ever had met Phoolkha , u will come to know that he is a very simple guy ......without any ambitions .........Akali Dal offered him many posts in the past .....but he never accepted it..............He did saw something in Kejriwal that he joined his party from the starting .

Fame took to the head of Prashant and yadav .............made funny statements on kashmir and naxalists.......

Phoolkha never have nature of that .......he knows why he is this party and why he wants it to be in power .....Justice for Sikhs of 84 .....nothing else....
And that is also the reason why Chotepur also joined it.
During Lok Sabha elections , Chotepur visited my home to discuss about ticket offer from AAP......i asked him why u want to join it when u have always stood as independent candidate ......His words were " I believe Kejriwal can bring calmness and prosperity back to Punjab and heal old wounds"

If those two persons believe in Kejriwal ...................i am just a small time person ....having no sense of politics or society .......what i can say 

Every one has failed Punjab and sikhs ........if Kejriwal failed us.......I dont think we can trust anyone again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

magudi said:


> Guys What about AAP?


Nikk bere onnum chellaannille??...AAP Kerala tho makka yaarum support aakilla..polaa..


----------



## Prometheus

uparyupari said:


> And you seriously have NO Idea about what is "Arvind Kejriwal"




havent met him .....so yes i dont know what he is.

but i know two persons on personal levels .......who are office bearers in Punjab AAP ( Phoolkha and Chotepur)......and they just have amazing words for Kejriwal ......

I cant dout the sense of those two people as i have seen them while growing up......I know what kinda person they are ....and thats enough for me bro.......


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> WHat ever mate ..................giving charge of Punjab to Chotepur and making Phoolkha member of Punjab decision making bodies has shown that Kejriwal is making sound decsions on Punjab .
> 
> Phoolkha didnt even bowed before Indian govt. during the time when a litle vioce against govt resulted in fake encounters and label of terrorist . And more over it was Phoolkha that asked Kejriwal to make SIT on 84 genocide.
> 
> If u ever had met Phoolkha , u will come to know that he is a very simple guy ......without any ambitions .........Akali Dal offered him many posts in the past .....but he never accepted it..............He did saw something in Kejriwal that he joined his party from the starting .
> 
> Fame took to the head of Prashant and yadav .............made funny statements on kashmir and naxalists.......
> 
> Phoolkha never have nature of that .......he knows why he is this party and why he wants it to be in power .....Justice for Sikhs of 84 .....nothing else....
> And that is also the reason why Chotepur also joined it.
> During Lok Sabha elections , Chotepur visited my home to discuss about ticket offer from AAP......i asked him why u want to join it when u have always stood as independent candidate ......His words were " I believe Kejriwal can bring calmness and prosperity back to Punjab and heal old wounds"
> 
> If those two persons believe in Kejriwal ...................i am just a small time person ....having no sense of politics or society .......what i can say
> 
> Every one has failed Punjab and sikhs ........if Kejriwal failed us.......I dont think we can trust anyone again




Well good luck bro, but I think you are in for huge disappointment. By the way what is Mr. Phoolka's reaction on ouster of Prashant Bhusan and Yogendra Yadav?


----------



## itachiii

SrNair said:


> AAP yum BJPyum LDF,UDFum ellarum ethavan kalathil irangum.There is fair chance for total division in voters base.



sir what are the chances of bjp in the next kerala elections ??


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> Well good luck bro, but I think you are in for huge disappointment. By the way what is Mr. Phoolka's reaction on ouster of Prashant Bhusan and Yogendra Yadav?




he dont care .......he just care for politics of Punjab .Yadav and prashant dont have even little fan following in punjab 

he is on a cycle rally today ....lol

do u know Badal bought a new helicoptor for 32 crores which CAG said violated rules in buying. ....lol
and her daughter in law ( who happens to be a cabinet minister in Modi administration) ....even took her personal car to airport runway and stoped near airplane ..

Phoolkha is just teasing them .....that a old person can go from ludhiana to Chandigarh on cycle......cant u just walk from gate to airplane



itachiii said:


> sir what are the chances of bjp in the next kerala elections ??




same as BJP had in Delhi


----------



## itachiii

Prometheus said:


> same as BJP had in Delhi



u mean they wl open there account in kerala with 3 seats ?? good start i must say...


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> he dont care .......he just care for politics of Punjab .Yadav and prashant dont have even little fan following in punjab
> 
> he is on a cycle rally today ....lol
> 
> do u know Badal bought a new helicoptor for 32 crores which CAG said violated rules in buying. ....lol
> and her daughter in law ( who happens to be a cabinet minister in Modi administration) ....even took her personal car to airport runway and stoped near airplane ..
> 
> Phoolkha is just teasing them .....that a old person can go from ludhiana to Chandigarh on cycle......cant u just walk from gate to airplane
> 
> same as BJP had in Delhi



Do you know one of the demands YoYa and PB had was to give more power to state units to make decisions. But Kejriwal wants to all the power to himself and to the team of his Yes Man. H S Phoolka is man of principle he won't tolerate diktats from Delhi and he will have problems during election times or maybe after that. Bookmark this post. if you want to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

*Medha Patkar quits AAP, says it's a `tamasha'*

MUMBAI: Social activist Medha Patkar on Saturday announced her resignation from Aam Aadmi Party and *called the functioning of the party "a tamasha".
*
Patkar, who had contested the 2014 Lok Sabha polls from Mumbai on the party ticket, said Prashant Bhushan and Yogendra Yadav were not attempting to sabotage the party but only helping it to retain its credibility. 

"They convinced so many good people across the country to join the party. How can they be accused of sabotage? They were dissatisfied with the selection of candidates and wanted people of integrity, tegrity , which is why they raised questions over candidate selection.They did this to help the party retain its credibility and not to sabotage the party ," she said. 

"We had always suggested better channels of communication within the party . We did not insist on it before the elections. After the elections, we believed such structures would be created as they were long overdue. The first time questions were raised in the party , it makes no sense to turn them into a matter of sabotage and call those who raised the questions traitors," Patkar said. 

"I had not accepted any office within the party ," she said, *adding that there was a growing disconnect between the party's central leadership and the state leadership.*


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> Do you know one of the demands YoYa and PB had was to give more power to state units to make decisions. But Kejriwal wants to all the power to himself and to the team of his Yes Man. H S Phoolka is man of principle he won't tolerate diktats from Delhi and he will have problems during election times or maybe after that. Bookmark this post. if you want to.




do u know .......AAP already gave decisions to state units .

The only issue was that Yoginder wanted elections in Haryana ...with him as face of it.......while other party people were in favour of Navin jailhind ....

PAC didnt agreed to it.......didnt had elections.

Btw , as far i know ....Chotepur is giving responsibilties to find local candidates in all 117 seats......and organisational structure in 3 districts ( gurdaspur , Pathankot , Taran taran) .......and he is doing that .......

Phoolkha is mainly restricted to organisational structure in Ludhiana and most important part ...i.e. taking on Badals

Because always play religion card against congress .....and even once said that Punjab will get troubled if BJP-Akali dal broke alliance and riots might happen.

What they gonna say ?? that Phoolkha is ANti-Sikh???? lol



itachiii said:


> u mean they wl open there account in kerala with 3 seats ?? good start i must say...




nope..........in Delhi they had expectations of 50 seats ....got 3

they have expectation of 3 in kerala.......do the rest of math



Nicky G said:


> *Medha Patkar quits AAP, says it's a `tamasha'*
> 
> MUMBAI: Social activist Medha Patkar on Saturday announced her resignation from Aam Aadmi Party and *called the functioning of the party "a tamasha".
> *
> Patkar, who had contested the 2014 Lok Sabha polls from Mumbai on the party ticket, said Prashant Bhushan and Yogendra Yadav were not attempting to sabotage the party but only helping it to retain its credibility.
> 
> "They convinced so many good people across the country to join the party. How can they be accused of sabotage? They were dissatisfied with the selection of candidates and wanted people of integrity, tegrity , which is why they raised questions over candidate selection.They did this to help the party retain its credibility and not to sabotage the party ," she said.
> 
> "We had always suggested better channels of communication within the party . We did not insist on it before the elections. After the elections, we believed such structures would be created as they were long overdue. The first time questions were raised in the party , it makes no sense to turn them into a matter of sabotage and call those who raised the questions traitors," Patkar said.
> 
> "I had not accepted any office within the party ," she said, *adding that there was a growing disconnect between the party's central leadership and the state leadership.*




who was medha patkar??? and why is BJP so fan of her??


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> do u know .......AAP already gave decisions to state units .
> 
> The only issue was that Yoginder wanted elections in Haryana ...with him as face of it.......while other party people were in favour of Navin jailhind ....
> 
> PAC didnt agreed to it.......didnt had elections.
> 
> Btw , as far i know ....Chotepur is giving responsibilties to find local candidates in all 117 seats......and organisational structure in 3 districts ( gurdaspur , Pathankot , Taran taran) .......and he is doing that .......
> 
> Phoolkha is mainly restricted to organisational structure in Ludhiana and most important part ...i.e. taking on Badals
> 
> Because always play religion card against congress .....and even once said that Punjab will get troubled if BJP-Akali dal broke alliance and riots might happen.
> 
> What they gonna say ?? that Phoolkha is ANti-Sikh???? lol


No Kejriwal would say .. Phoolka and Chotepur can take care of AAP Punjab he will take his "X" number of MLAs and will form another party. Just bookmark my post and we will talk after that Kejriwal kick both of them out of AAP.


----------



## Nicky G

*BJP, Congress jeer AAP's 'immature politics', say it's fight for power*

The Aam Aadmi Party on Saturday drew flak over the infighting from other parties which asked it to put its house in order and focus on delivering on its election promises made to the people of Delhi.

*Former Jammu and Kashmir Chief Minister and National Conference leader Omar Abdullah took a dig at AAP saying it was becoming more like "older parties".

"To think that commentators were actually advising older political parties to be more like #AAP seems #AAP has decided to be more like us  (sic)," Abdullah said in his tweet.*

The AAP's National Council on Saturday expelled Yadav and Bhushan from the party's powerful National Executive for their alleged anti-party activities.

Amid high drama, a resolution to remove the two dissident leaders was passed by around 230 of around 300 national council members present in the meeting.

After making an emotional speech, party convenor Arvind Kejriwal left the venue before the resolution to remove the two leaders was introduced by Manish Sisodia.

*"It was a murder of democracy. Everything played out in accordance with a predetermined script and the resolution was moved and passed within minutes completely disregarding laid down procedures. It was a total farce," said a visibly agitated Yadav.*

Yadav's supporters Anand Kumar and Ajit Jha were also removed from the national executive at the meeting.

*Bhushan alleged that there was bogus voting in the meeting and Kejriwal came fully prepared to "kick us out" from the party.

"Whatever Kejriwal was heard saying in a sting yesterday was played out in the entirety in today's meeting. There was no distinction between members and others. There was no discussion, no secret vote, no showing of votes in the meeting," the eminent lawyer said

Yadav alleged the violence was pre-planned and that a number of NC members opposed to the resolution suffered injuries as they were heckled by "bouncers" and "outside goons".*

The Kejriwal camp countered the allegations saying the dissident duo were "cooking up stories to get sympathy."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

itachiii said:


> sir what are the chances of bjp in the next kerala elections ??



In a state where Beef is sold just to offend Hindus, in a college run by one of the most holy temple board of a Krishna Temple, BJP has NO Chance. 

What happened was a sacrilege and no voice rose in protest. That is the extend of Hindu emasculation.


----------



## itachiii

uparyupari said:


> In a state where Beef is sold just to offend Hindus, in a college run by one of the most holy temple board of a Krishna Temple, BJP has NO Chance.
> 
> What happened was a sacrilege and no voice rose in protest. That is the extend of Hindu emasculation.



I was praying for things to change bro...


----------



## uparyupari

itachiii said:


> I was praying for things to change bro...



In "gods own country", prayers don't get answered. 

The root of the problem is that the Hindus are the poorest people in Kerla. Both the Muslims and Christians are considerable more richer than the Hindus and that combined with their hold on politics, Business, Economics and Education has created 2-3 generation of Hindus who take pride in being "Non Hindus". 

Unless the Hindus become richer than the other communities in kerala, there can be NO change. It is as simple as that.


----------



## Lord ZeN

uparyupari said:


> In a state where Beef is sold just to offend Hindus, in a college run by one of the most holy temple board of a Krishna Temple, BJP has NO Chance.
> 
> What happened was a sacrilege and no voice rose in protest. That is the extend of Hindu emasculation.


Why are u so surprised ?
45% populations are non Hindus & 30% of remaining Hindu populations are communists.So BJP can only hope for a modest 25% vote share. Even that kind of vote share would be hard to get.


----------



## jaatram

uparyupari said:


> In "gods own country", prayers don't get answered.
> 
> The root of the problem is that the Hindus are the poorest people in Kerla. Both the Muslims and Christians are considerable more richer than the Hindus and that combined with their hold on politics, Business, Economics and Education has created 2-3 generation of Hindus who take pride in being "Non Hindus".
> 
> Unless the Hindus become richer than the other communities in kerala, there can be NO change. It is as simple as that.


"God's own Country" is being ruled by Communists ... Only in Secular India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nicky G

Prometheus said:


> who was medha patkar??? and why is BJP so fan of her??



She is a anti-development tool and critic of Modi. However, the salient point here is that even she considers Kejru nautanki, that's saying something. 

Implosion in AAP is always amusing, besides is this not the entertainment Delhi voted for?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Nicky G said:


> She is a anti-development tool and critic of Modi. However, the salient point here is that even she considers Kejru nautanki, that's saying something.
> 
> Implosion in AAP is always amusing, besides is this not the entertainment Delhi voted for?


Kejriwal will milk Punjabi NRIs as much as he can before he throw them out of the party.


----------



## Nicky G

jaatram said:


> Kejriwal will milk Punjabi NRIs as much as he can before he throw them out of the party.



Of course, one would need to be seriously intellectually challenged to not figure out by now that Kejru is interested only in use and throw.

Anyway, this whole drama in Delhi is likely due to RS seats.


----------



## jaatram

Nicky G said:


> Of course, one would need to be seriously intellectually challenged to not figure out by now that Kejru is interested only in use and throw.
> 
> Anyway, this whole drama in Delhi is likely due to RS seats.


There are 3 seats from Delhi and they will get a chance after 3 years. It's the ego of Kejriwal which caused all this mess in AAP.


----------



## Nicky G

jaatram said:


> There are 3 seats from Delhi and they will get a chance after 3 years. It's the ego of Kejriwal which caused all this mess in AAP.



That's one factor sure, but lets be blunt, all of these people are after power and for Yadav and Bhusan, who are unlikely to ever draw crowds, a RS seat would be the best they could hope for.

Anyway, whatever the reason, it sure is fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582240395842588672

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Prometheus

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=859071944149318






omg ....this is hilarious


----------



## Abingdonboy

Have you guys seen the banner pic on the PM's twitter account:








I'm sorry but that is bada$$

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JanjaWeed

Kashmiri pandits celebrate Ram Navami in Srinagar for first time in years!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jaatram

Abingdonboy said:


> Have you guys seen the banner pic on the PM's twitter account:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but that is bada$$


add the mission impossible theme in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP wants national Lokpal, sacks its own - The Times of India 

Ironically for a party that had come into existence in the wake of the Lokpal agitation, one of the decisions was to recast its own Lokpal panel, replacing the current Lokpal, Admiral L Ramdas, with former IPS officer N Dilip Kumar.

@Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

IndoCarib said:


> AAP wants national Lokpal, sacks its own - The Times of India
> 
> Ironically for a party that had come into existence in the wake of the Lokpal agitation, one of the decisions was to recast its own Lokpal panel, replacing the current Lokpal, Admiral L Ramdas, with former IPS officer N Dilip Kumar.
> 
> @Prometheus


Kejriwal has put his "Yes man" in every position. it won't take him long before he milk big leaders in Punjab for donations and sympathy before kicking them out of the party.


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> AAP wants national Lokpal, sacks its own - The Times of India
> 
> Ironically for a party that had come into existence in the wake of the Lokpal agitation, one of the decisions was to recast its own Lokpal panel, replacing the current Lokpal, Admiral L Ramdas, with former IPS officer N Dilip Kumar.
> 
> @Prometheus





jaatram said:


> Kejriwal has put his "Yes man" in every position. it won't take him long before he milk big leaders in Punjab for donations and sympathy before kicking them out of the party.


Brace yourself for nonstop entertainment in coming days...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

itachiii said:


> sir what are the chances of bjp in the next kerala elections ??




BJP performed very well in LS election.Voters base is multiplied.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ivan said:


> So you support that pervert huh.
> From now onward don't drag the personnel life of BJP leaders while having a political discussion here. ( including Modi ji's wife)



I never brought in 'modiji's wife'. But I do bring in the woman he was having an affair with for the public money he spent stalking.



SrNair said:


> BJP performed very well in LS election.Voters base is multiplied.



They won ONE seat 



IndoCarib said:


> AAP wants national Lokpal, sacks its own - The Times of India
> 
> Ironically for a party that had come into existence in the wake of the Lokpal agitation, one of the decisions was to recast its own Lokpal panel, replacing the current Lokpal, Admiral L Ramdas, with former IPS officer N Dilip Kumar.
> 
> @Prometheus



These are internal decsions. They did not remove the Lokpal position but replaced one with the other because of questions of party loyalty. Dumb effort. BJP doesn't even have a lokpal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Kerala Nun who was kicked out of her convent for resisting sexual advances from her priest is paid Rs 12 lacs to keep her mouth shut about the incident. 
Rape them and pay them to shut up. Hallelujah 
Kerala Church deal with nun

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> Have you guys seen the banner pic on the PM's twitter account:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but that is bada$$



11M followers wtf 

Still remember sometime back shashi tharoor had the highest among Indian politicians with some 180k followers.

Amit Shah approves road map to strengthen BJP in Telangana | Deccan Chronicle

@itachiii @wolfschanzze good or bad 

Loyalist Bhardwaj stuns Congress with attack on Sonia, Chidambaram - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


Nobody wants the gandhis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

Aadrash Liberal's latest tweet. 
@SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @magudi @IndoCarib @Star Wars @wolfschanzze @levina 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582428606053240832

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> Aadrash Liberal's latest tweet.
> @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @magudi @IndoCarib @Star Wars @wolfschanzze @levina
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582428606053240832


As if none of us understand German

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

jaatram said:


> Kerala Nun who was kicked out of her convent for resisting sexual advances from her priest is paid Rs 12 lacs to keep her mouth shut about the incident.
> Rape them and pay them to shut up. Hallelujah
> Kerala Church deal with nun



Where is the National Commission of Women ? Why are they silent ? 

Where is John Dayal ? 

Where is the National Media trial ? 

Government should take public action and rake up the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Aam Aadmis Kejriwal and Vishwas spent Rs 1 cr in polls*
0

They had set out with a message that they are the aam aadmi (common man), but a look at their expense chart in the recently concluded Lok Sabha election points otherwise. Aam Aadmi Party leaders Arvind Kejriwal and Kumar Vishwas splurged more than Rs one crore between them during the polls.


*While Kejriwal spent Rs 50.10 lakh in Varanasi Lok Sabha seat against BJP’s Narendra Modi’s Rs 37.62 lakh, Vishwas spent Rs 58.16 lakh in Amethi against Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi’s Rs 38.12 lakh.*

Still, it was BJP’s Smriti Irani and not Vishwas who managed to give the Gandhi family some tense moments in Amethi. Congress president Sonia Gandhi and Priyanka Gandhi campaigned extensively in support of Rahul in Amethi. Also, to counter the Modi undercurrent, the Congress party doubled its financial support to Rahul from Rs 25 lakh in 2009 to Rs 50 lakh this year. However, the BJP succeeded in reducing Rahul’s winning margin from 3.7 lakh in 2009 to 1.07 lakh this year.

*Out of Rs 50 lakh given by party, Rahul spent Rs 38.12 lakh during the polls. Interestingly, he didn’t spend a rupee out of his own pocket. Comparatively, BJP’s Smriti Irani was given Rs 46 lakh from party funds and spent a total of Rs 35.32 lakh.*

*She spent only Rs 1,000 from her pocket. Vishwas, on the other hand, received almost Rs 60 lakh from party and donations and spent Rs 58.16 lakh. He spent Rs 1,75,000 from his own pocket.*

Despite campaigning for about four months, Vishawas could garner only 25,527 votes and was relegated to fourth position behind Rahul, Smriti Irani and BSP’s Dharmendra Pratap Singh. The BSP leader, who didn’t hold a single rally or road show, spent Rs 13.99 lakh and managed 57,716 votes.

Half of Rahul’s expenses went towards organising rallies and road shows while Smriti spent most on vehicles (Rs 14.60 lakh) and Vishaws on caps, posters and pamphlets (Rs 16 lakh, out of which Rs 5.36 lakh went just towards AAP’s trademark white caps).

Amethi chief treasury officer Bal Mukund informed that a notice to BJP has been served over their May 5 rally, which was addressed by Modi. “They have undervalued the expenses for the rally and didn’t include the expenses for a few other programmes,” Mukund said, adding that the final figure is unlikely to cross the Rs 70 lakh upper limit in any case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> As if none of us understand German


What's being said is not always as important as what and how you produce it in the print.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> Kerala Nun who was kicked out of her convent for resisting sexual advances from her priest is paid Rs 12 lacs to keep her mouth shut about the incident.
> Rape them and pay them to shut up. Hallelujah
> Kerala Church deal with nun


I dont know if you've heard of Abhaya case.


----------



## jaatram

uparyupari said:


> Where is the National Commission of Women ? Why are they silent ?
> 
> Where is John Dayal ?
> 
> Where is the National Media trial ?
> 
> Government should take public action and rake up the issue.


John Dayal must have already reached at Nun's house asking her ... give me the money .... give me the money.



levina said:


> I dont know if you've heard of Abhaya case.


Not in detail, her pictures were circulating on twitter though. Really not interested in such things but Christians (read Evangelists and soul harvesters) have no one else to blame but themselves for bringing the focus on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> Not in detail, her pictures were circulating on twitter though. Really not interested in such things but Christians (read Evangelists and soul harvesters) have no one else to blame but themselves for bringing the focus on them.


She was killed because she knew too much.


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> AAP wants national Lokpal, sacks its own - The Times of India
> 
> Ironically for a party that had come into existence in the wake of the Lokpal agitation, one of the decisions was to recast its own Lokpal panel, replacing the current Lokpal, Admiral L Ramdas, with former IPS officer N Dilip Kumar.
> 
> @Prometheus




u want my reply???

here it is 

AAP is cheating , because they tried to be faithful........BJP never cheats because they were never faithful

Cheers Bhakt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## East or West India Best

Prometheus said:


> Every one has failed Punjab and sikhs ........if Kejriwal failed us.......I dont think we can trust anyone again



You failed yoursleves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> u want my reply???
> 
> here it is
> 
> AAP is cheating , because they tried to be faithful........BJP never cheats because they were never faithful
> 
> Cheers Bhakt


Is this your standard answer for any allegations against AAP? Why not put it as your signature.

The one who claims to be holier than thou have to live upto that reputation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> She was killed because she knew too much.


ok, now this suspense got me curious, any link where I can read more?


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> ok, now this suspense got me curious, any link where I can read more?


Link
You will be shocked!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

levina said:


> Link
> You will be shocked!



Have seen the video footage of narco analysis of the father and sister?....


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> Have seen the video footage of narco analysis of the father and sister?....


Hmm no.
But I know it was leaked. Enda paranje?


----------



## nair

levina said:


> Hmm no.
> But I know it was leaked. Enda paranje?



It was all over the news channels about 4 years back..... Then the court managed to ban the transmission of the footage....

sister abaya was killed by hitting her on her head by a "koodam" and accepting the relationship between them...I ahve seen it (luckily that way i went home for lunch and hapened to see the news channel, it was removed with 2 hours)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> Link
> You will be shocked!


Damn .. that's some messed up sh!t. I wonder how come such incidents never made to the main stream media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> It was all over the news channels about 4 years back..... Then the court managed to ban the transmission of the footage....
> 
> sister abaya was killed by hitting her on her head by a "koodam" and accepting the relationship between them...I ahve seen it (luckily that way i went home for lunch and hapened to see the news channel, it was removed with 2 hours)


Oh!
I thought all 3 of them (the 2 priests and sister Stephy) had managed to fool the police.


----------



## nair

levina said:


> Oh!
> I thought all 3 of them (the 2 priests and sister Stephy) had managed to fool the police.



Fool the police???? Never..... They managed to fool the malayali's - Read common man...... Police (part of it) was actively involved in destroying the evidence.....That is the reason till today that case is not resolved....... Now the entire world knows who is the culprit..... I think they are already out in bail......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

nair said:


> It was all over the news channels about 4 years back..... Then the court managed to ban the transmission of the footage....
> 
> sister abaya was killed by hitting her on her head by a "koodam" and accepting the relationship between them...I ahve seen it (luckily that way i went home for lunch and hapened to see the news channel, it was removed with 2 hours)


Hindu fringe groups need to learn hell lot of things when it comes to cover up their tracks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

jaatram said:


> Hindu fringe groups need to learn hell lot of things when it comes to cover up their tracks.



Whats the point??? Rather this HIndu fringe groups should have worked to bring the truth out in this case.......


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> Damn .. that's some messed up sh!t. I wonder how come such incidents never made to the main stream media.


This incident was all over malayalam channels. I don't know why it didn't make to any national media. Even if it did, it must have been limited to tiny columns with no explicit details. I usually dismiss such cases as natural attraction/love, but this case just shocked me completely.


nair said:


> Fool the police???? Never..... They managed to fool the malayali's - Read common man...... Police (part of it) was actively involved in destroying the evidence.....That is the reason till today that case is not resolved....... Now the entire world knows who is the culprit..... I think they are already out in bail......


I do remember sister Stephy crying as she was taken to the court, and guys making fun of the 2 priests (singing endU adisheyame ...yetra manohorame...I don't remember the words of that prayer but it was really funny to see how the crowd had gathered to mock at them).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

nair said:


> Whats the point??? Rather this HIndu fringe groups should have worked to bring the truth out in this case.......


they would have been accused of witch hunting by the Media and every effort would have been labelled as "motivated by their own religious bigotry"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

levina said:


> I do remember sister Stephy crying as she was taken to the court, and guys making fun of the 2 priests (singing endU adisheyame ...yetra manohorame...I don't remember the words of that prayer but it was really funny how the crowd gathered to mock at them).



It goes like this " Endathisayamee.... Daivathin sneham...... Ethra Manoharame"....... The guy who fought a long legal battle to bring out the truth in this case also a christian......... Political support was provided by our current FM....The priest withrdrawn 15 lakhs the very next day of this murder...... Think of the value of 15 lakhs 20 years back.....



jaatram said:


> they would have been accused of witch hunting by the Media and every effort would have been labelled as "motivated by their own religious bigotry"



Chances are there, but that is better than helping a murderer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> It goes like this " Endathisayamee.... Daivathin sneham...... Ethra Manoharame"....... The guy who fought a long legal battle to bring out the truth in this case also a christian......... Political support was provided by our current FM....The priest withrdrawn 15 lakhs the very next day of this murder...... Think of the value of 15 lakhs 20 years back.....


Wow!
The priest had Rs15 lakhs in his account? 
I can't stop laughing  

The stupid common man still goes to temples and churches hoping these godmen and priests would be able to allay their troubles.


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> This incident was all over malayalam channels. I don't know why it didn't make to any national media. Even if it did, it must have been limited to tiny columns with no explicit details. I usually dismiss such cases as natural attraction/love, but this case just shocked me completely.


We don't get news from down south in the main stream media here, and that's just absurd. I am not saying such news but even regular news, only news I heard from Kerala in last couple of months was about MLAs fighting in the state assembly. 
I guess every side including RSS has some skeletons in their closet hence don't want to bring local issues on the national platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

levina said:


> Wow!
> The priest had Rs15 lakhs in his account?
> I can't stop laughing
> 
> The stupid common man still goes to temples and churches hoping these godmen and priests would be able to allay their troubles.



Lol..... all these guys are very powerful, and they have lot of money with them (dono what for)...... The advantage of these madam's is that the chances of news going out is almost "0" and Wonder what they must be thinking while they preach.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> I guess every side including RSS has some skeletons in their closet hence don't want to bring local issues on the national platform.


Most probably yes! 
Our Muslim, Hindu and Christian leaders unite when such scandals come out. 

@nair 
I am sure something similar must have happened during the ice cream parlour case (of Muslim league leader Kunjali Kutty).


----------



## nair

levina said:


> @nair
> I am sure something similar must have happened during the ice cream parlour case (of Muslim league leader Kunjali Kutty).



That had nothing to do with religion or religious outfits..... The only coincidence here is Kunjalikutti was a muslim....... 

He was a pervert to core....... Bugger got saved just because some one from CM's family also was involved in that......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> *Wonder what they must be thinking while they preach...*....



ROFL!
Did you read about the confession box incident? That was even funnier.
The priest started to read verses from the bible so that he could prove himself right. Lolz



nair said:


> That had nothing to do with religion or religious outfits..... The only coincidence here is Kunjalikutti was a muslim.......
> 
> He was a pervert to core....... Bugger got saved just because some one from CM's family also was involved in that......



I meant we have tainted minister from every religion so that's the reason they maintain silence when such scandals come out in the open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

levina said:


> ROFL!
> Did you read about the confession box incident? That was even funnier.
> The priest started to read verses from the bible so that he could prove himself right. Lolz



I have heard worse than that.......



levina said:


> I meant we have tainted minister from every religion so that's the reason they maintain silence when such scandals come out in the open.



No one maintained silence..... Every time it has been brought up by opposite parties...... I lived very close that ice cream parlor for about 4 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> I have heard worse than that.......


Me too..but all that started coming out after Abhaya case. Her family is so poor that they cant afford to carry on with the case. If the perpetrators 're out on bail then it shows the "efficiency" of our judicial system. Sigh!



nair said:


> .... I lived very close that ice cream parlor for about 4 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> Most probably yes!
> Our Muslim, Hindu and Christian leaders unite when such scandals come out.
> 
> @nair
> I am sure something similar must have happened during the ice cream parlour case (of Muslim league leader Kunjali Kutty).





nair said:


> That had nothing to do with religion or religious outfits..... The only coincidence here is Kunjalikutti was a muslim.......
> 
> He was a pervert to core....... Bugger got saved just because some one from CM's family also was involved in that......


Language barrier is too wide or else we up North would have heard about all these scandals, Either help out with how to learn Malayalam or start posting local news in english.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> Language barrier is too wide or else we up North would have heard about all these scandals, Either help out with how to learn Malayalam or start posting local news in english.


Unfortunately (for u) malayalam is one of the toughest language to learn. 
And dont you worry, news from south India is reported in north india but just that the news is considered too insignificant to make it to headlines or cause ripples in national politics. Kerala is a very small state. 
But hey, I really dont want ppl in north to know the other side of Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

levina said:


> Me too..but all that started coming out after Abhaya case. Her family is so poor that they cant afford to carry on with the case. If the perpetrators 're out on bail then it shows the "efficiency" of our judicial system. Sigh!



I dono if we can blame our judicial system (there all chances that even the judges are also involved)...This is all about investigation....... and the way they did it.... Even CBI couldnt do anything.....Culprits were also smart..... Sister was made "Kanyka' once again by medical means.....The other reason is to do with the ego of this sabha's... They dont want other sabha's to blame them......



jaatram said:


> Language barrier is too wide or else we up North would have heard about all these scandals, Either help out with how to learn Malayalam or start posting local news in english.



We are very much part of India, or you call it centre of India when it comes to scams and scandals...... We have our own share of morons, perverts in our society......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

magudi said:


> 11M followers wtf
> 
> Still remember sometime back shashi tharoor had the highest among Indian politicians with some 180k followers.
> 
> Amit Shah approves road map to strengthen BJP in Telangana | Deccan Chronicle
> 
> @itachiii @wolfschanzze good or bad
> 
> Loyalist Bhardwaj stuns Congress with attack on Sonia, Chidambaram - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> 
> Nobody wants the gandhis



bhai, let me reiterate my words, Tg is one state in south india where bjp has good chances of coming to power.. they need to play there game right, they need to be visible to the people, go in to them, fight against the corrupt kcr govt increase there support base and garner the support of tg people... sadly i dn't see that happening  It is only T-tdp that is trying hard to make there presence felt as opposition in the state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> Unfortunately (for u) malayalam is one of the toughest language to learn.
> And dont you worry, news from south India is reported in north india but just that the news is considered too insignificant to make it to headlines or cause ripples in national politics. Kerala is a very small state.
> But hey, I really dont want ppl in north to know the other side of Kerala.



I would have asked my tenant to teach me but he is in the army so kind of scared to poke him with my hindutva stick. And don't worry from what you guys are telling here that other side of kerala is also look Secular

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> I dono if we can blame our judicial system (there all chances that even the judges are also involved)...This is all about investigation....... and the way they did it.... Even CBI couldnt do anything.....Culprits were also smart.....


It proves once again how corrupt our whole system is !


> Sister was made "Kanyka' once again by medical means.....


That was the first time I heard of hymen restoration.


> The other reason is to do with the ego of this sabha's... They dont want other sabha's to blame them......


completely agree!
I guess these sabhas 've a lot of infighting going on among themselves.
But are our ppl so stupid? I thought Kerala was the most literate state in India.



jaatram said:


> I would have asked my tenant to teach me but he is in the army so kind of scared to poke him with my hindutva stick. And don't worry from what you guys are telling here that other side of kerala is also look Secular


Secular till our last breath!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

nair said:


> We are very much part of India, or you call it centre of India when it comes to scams and scandals...... We have our own share of morons, perverts in our society......



I know that we all are cut from the same clothe but some times you guys throw bouncers and catch rest of us in an awkward situation.


----------



## nair

levina said:


> It proves once again how corrupt our whole system is !



Yes Our whole system is Corrupt, but you know what??? We are better off..... or let us call ourselves "Mookkilla rajyathe murimokkan rajavu" 


levina said:


> That was the first time I heard of hymen restoration.


Me too... Believe me that was an *"Imported"* Idea....... 



levina said:


> completely agree!
> I guess these sabhas 've a lot of infighting going on among themselves.
> But are our ppl so stupid? I thought Kerala was the most literate state in India.



Self esteem and ego are important.... especially in a society like ours.....



jaatram said:


> I know that we all are cut from the same clothe but some times you guys throw bouncers and catch rest of us in an awkward situation.



Well We mallu's are a different breed by the way...... 

@jaatram We mallu's may boast about ourselves here (or anywhere outside kerala) But we are the worst critics of ourselves...... We criticize everything about ourselves internally.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

nair said:


> Well We mallu's are a different breed by the way......
> 
> @jaatram We mallu's may boast about ourselves here (or anywhere outside kerala) But we are the worst critics of ourselves...... We criticize everything about ourselves internally.....



Well you do have certain things going for you hence you can boast about it, and rightly so. Whereas even slightest of mistake from our people the whole media label us Taliban Khapland and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> Yes Our whole system is Corrupt, but you know what??? We are better off..... or let us call ourselves "Mookkilla rajyathe murimokkan rajavu"


Thats because ppl in kerala 're more aware of whats happening in Kerala (education helps) and also our media so far has been very upfront. We have a channel from each party to carry out sting operations on others. Lolzz



> Me too... Believe me that was an *"Imported"* Idea.......


No..no..somebody told me that it was happening in North India since long, because an "unfallen" bride is always preferred. 




> Self esteem and ego are important.... especially in a society like ours.....


That the root cause for everything thats going wrong in our society right now, we have bloated ego and hollow pride. 



> Well We mallu's are a different breed by the way......


True!




jaatram said:


> Well you do have certain things going for you hence you can boast about it, and rightly so. Whereas even slightest of mistake from our people the whole media label us Taliban Khapland and what not.


Yeah introduction of hindu shlokas in books is the new controversy i heard.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

*While Kejriwal spent Rs 50.10 lakh in Varanasi Lok Sabha seat against BJP’s Narendra Modi’s Rs 37.62 lakh, Vishwas spent Rs 58.16 lakh in Amethi against Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi’s Rs 38.12 lakh.



 And bhakt actually believes this!!!!!!!*


----------



## nair

jaatram said:


> Well you do have certain things going for you hence you can boast about it, and rightly so. Whereas even slightest of mistake from our people the whole media label us Taliban Khapland and what not.



Not really.... Just see the way we Mallu's are criticised in PDF........ That is ok.... Criticism would make us a better society 



levina said:


> Thats because ppl in kerala 're more aware of whats happening in Kerala (education helps) and also our media so far has been very upfront. We have a channel from each party to carry out sting operations on others. Lolzz



Not only the political parties, but religious outfits also..... RSS is going to come up with their channel soon (I think the naded it Janam).... Jamaat e Islami has its own channel..... Amritandamayi has her channel....Jeevan TV is a christian channel.... 



levina said:


> No..no..somebody told me that it was happening in North India since long, because an "unfallen" bride is always preferred.



Lol, then i am not aware of it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> Yeah introduction of hindu shlokas in books is the new controversy i heard.



Yeah govt is planning to introduce Bhagvad Gita in schools but considering Kurushetra is part of the state I don't think anyone would mind it.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

nair said:


> Fool the police???? Never..... They managed to fool the malayali's - Read common man...... Police (part of it) was actively involved in destroying the evidence.....That is the reason till today that case is not resolved....... Now the entire world knows who is the culprit..... I think they are already out in bail......



Yeah I think a lot of hansy pansy has happened in the case,. but if I point out that that's the case when major religious controversies are concerened you'll say that it's against majority.


----------



## jaatram

nair said:


> Not really.... Just see the way we Mallu's are criticised in PDF........ That is ok.... Criticism would make us a better society
> .



Well I love friendly banter, but I agree things get out of control most of the times. I am also is guilty of it don't deny that. It's mostly because Kerala is one state where BJP couldn't penetrate so Bhakts are focusing all their energies to unsettle Mallus here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> Yeah govt is planning to introduce Bhagvad Gita in schools but considering Kurushetra is part of the state I don't think anyone would mind it.


You know, I've learnt kalima(La illaha... )from my grade 9 sst book (NCERT), so a* few *shlokas would not do much harm. But only a few!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

jaatram said:


> Well I love friendly banter, but I agree things get out of control most of the times. I am also is guilty of it don't deny that. It's mostly because Kerala is one state where BJP couldn't penetrate so Bhakts are focusing all their energies to unsettle Mallus here



They almost got it last time....... The very caste bank politics.....But you cant blame Keralites for that..... The one to blame is BJP themselves..... Tell me name of a a big BJP leader from Kerala?????


----------



## jaatram

nair said:


> They almost got it last time....... The very caste bank politics.....But you cant blame Keralites for that..... The one to blame is BJP themselves..... Tell me name of a a big BJP leader from Kerala?????


Language barrier is too wide for BJP to bridge in quick time, they might have to rely on poaching some leaders from other parties. It's my little understanding of Kerala state politics.


----------



## nair

jaatram said:


> Language barrier is too wide for BJP to bridge in quick time, they might have to rely on poaching some leaders from other parties. It's my little understanding of Kerala state politics.



The only leader can think of his O Rajagopal..... Highly respected across Kerala..... He was the only chance to get a seat in kerala....... he almost got it....Other than him i cant remember any....... To make things worse there are 2 factions inside BJP and infighting is also happening......

There was never a futuristic plans when it comes to BJP in Kerala..... They always assumed themselves to be insignificant and they allowed their vote banks to vote for Both UDF and LDF when it suited them.....

They are trying to poach now....... Ganeshan was a suspected poaching, dono what is his current status....... There was a plan to bring :Suresh Gopi a famous actor to BJP, dono what is the latest on that too.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> *While Kejriwal spent Rs 50.10 lakh in Varanasi Lok Sabha seat against BJP’s Narendra Modi’s Rs 37.62 lakh, Vishwas spent Rs 58.16 lakh in Amethi against Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi’s Rs 38.12 lakh.
> 
> 
> 
> And bhakt actually believes this!!!!!!!*


That was Only Modi's spending and for only the Varanasi Lok Sabha constituency. It was NOT the all India figure.

Also BJP as a political party will be spending huge amount nation wide but that is NOT counted constituency wise and there is no limit on that.

I think the congress candidate in Vadodara tried to complain to EC stating that whatever BJP is spending on the Abki Baar Modi sarkar campaign should be added to Modi's account in Vadodara and he should be disqualified for over spending but the EC rejected the plea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Soumitra said:


> That was Only Modi's spending and for only the Varanasi Lok Sabha constituency. It was NOT the all India figure.
> 
> Also BJP as a political party will be spending huge amount nation wide but that is NOT counted constituency wise and there is no limit on that.
> 
> I think the congress candidate in Vadodara tried to complain to EC stating that whatever BJP is spending on the Abki Baar Modi sarkar campaign should be added to Modi's account in Vadodara and he should be disqualified for over spending but the EC rejected the plea



You don't know how this $hit works do you? And you think Modi only spent 37 lacs in Varanasi- that is just lame.


----------



## magudi

AAP Govt transferred official who asked Manish Sisodia to vacate official flats - Navbharat Times

Honesty at its peak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## wolfschanzze

jaatram said:


> Aadrash Liberal's latest tweet.
> @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @magudi @IndoCarib @Star Wars @wolfschanzze @levina
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582428606053240832


Whoever that guy is, its a awesome video, he keeps belting #AdarshLiberal for sixer after sixer with his posts. 



magudi said:


> 11M followers wtf
> 
> Still remember sometime back shashi tharoor had the highest among Indian politicians with some 180k followers.
> 
> Amit Shah approves road map to strengthen BJP in Telangana | Deccan Chronicle
> 
> @itachiii @wolfschanzze good or bad
> 
> Loyalist Bhardwaj stuns Congress with attack on Sonia, Chidambaram - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> 
> Nobody wants the gandhis


Good development indeed, since they are taking interest in Telangana Bypolls and GHMC elections.
If they concentrate well enough and produce a counter narrative to TRS,then they have a good chance of coming to power in 2019 Telangana Elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> Aadrash Liberal's latest tweet.
> @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @magudi @IndoCarib @Star Wars @wolfschanzze @levina
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582428606053240832




We should donate to him if possible - he's currently the bestest of em all

For people who can't read hindi


Two honest transfers :

First an officer who asked sisodia to vacate official residence 

Additionally, librarian in Delhi Secretariat have been
transferred to another department since she refused
to issue books to AAP workers citing that library is
only for government workers.


AAP Govt transferred official who asked Manish Sisodia to vacate official flats - Navbharat Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

halelluyah...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=902106559841311

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

Guys.... do watch the Buck stops here.... live on NDTV now...

The guest, some Indian American Mr. Bhagwati is ripping Barkha Dutt ap[art regarding her anti-Hindu rants and all 

@TejasMk3 @wolfschanzze

@SarthakGanguly @Soumitra @Nair saab @Biplab Bijay @jaatram @itachiii

Barkha is literally speechless..... whatever she comes up with he just trolls her

1) She says Gharwapsi is bad and communal and all....... the guest says true, but so are the missionaries and islamists ..... he asks how christiany grown in India if not my conversions? If they do its ok if Hindus then....

2) Barkha brings up communal hindus attacking churches..... he replies with facts how there are more number of Mandirs and Mosques vandalised and looted.... why treat Churches as any different? Infact out of the 5-6 instances Barkha referred.... there are 2-3 ones which are trivial vandalism not even related to Hindus 

3) Then she brings up majority oppressing minority..... he brings up the parroting of the media regarding these lies and says its a case of " Monkey see.... monkey repeat"....... media repeats one instance 100 times a week.... making it feel as if its a genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> Guys.... do watch the Buck stops here.... live on NDTV now...
> 
> The guest, some Indian American Mr. Bhagwati is ripping Barkha Dutt ap[art regarding her anti-Hindu rants and all
> 
> @TejasMk3 @wolfschanzze
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Soumitra @Nair saab @Biplab Bijay @jaatram @itachiii
> 
> Barkha is literally speechless..... whatever she comes up with he just trolls her
> 
> 1) She says Gharwapsi is bad and communal and all....... the guest says true, but so are the missionaries and islamists ..... he asks how christiany grown in India if not my conversions? If they do its ok if Hindus then....
> 
> 2) Barkha brings up communal hindus attacking churches..... he replies with facts how there are more number of Mandirs and Mosques vandalised and looted.... why treat Churches as any different? Infact out of the 5-6 instances Barkha referred.... there are 2-3 ones which are trivial vandalism not even related to Hindus
> 
> 3) Then she brings up majority oppressing minority..... he brings up the parroting of the media regarding these lies and says its a case of " Monkey see.... monkey repeat"....... media repeats one instance 100 times a week.... making it feel as if its a genocide.




Can you link pls 

bhagvati? 

He recent piece :- Jagdish Bhagwati | The false alarm over Christians in India - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> Can you link pls
> 
> bhagvati?
> 
> He recent piece :- Jagdish Bhagwati | The false alarm over Christians in India - Livemint



Usually NDTV puts up the shows on its homepage (most episodes are just hate filled anti-BJP propaganda). As expected, todays episode is not yet published on its website

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## jaatram

Tridibans said:


> Guys.... do watch the Buck stops here.... live on NDTV now...
> 
> The guest, some Indian American Mr. Bhagwati is ripping Barkha Dutt ap[art regarding her anti-Hindu rants and all
> 
> @TejasMk3 @wolfschanzze
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Soumitra @Nair saab @Biplab Bijay @jaatram @itachiii
> 
> Barkha is literally speechless..... whatever she comes up with he just trolls her
> 
> 1) She says Gharwapsi is bad and communal and all....... the guest says true, but so are the missionaries and islamists ..... he asks how christiany grown in India if not my conversions? If they do its ok if Hindus then....
> 
> 2) Barkha brings up communal hindus attacking churches..... he replies with facts how there are more number of Mandirs and Mosques vandalised and looted.... why treat Churches as any different? Infact out of the 5-6 instances Barkha referred.... there are 2-3 ones which are trivial vandalism not even related to Hindus
> 
> 3) Then she brings up majority oppressing minority..... he brings up the parroting of the media regarding these lies and says its a case of " Monkey see.... monkey repeat"....... media repeats one instance 100 times a week.... making it feel as if its a genocide.


watching the re telecast and Burkha dutt has a look on her face as if she is been constipated for months. She deserve all the muck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

CID team to take sting operation lessons from AAP - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

Bund maar li Darkha butt ki ... she would be sh!tting bricks for days after this interview.

@Tridibans 

adarsh liberal came up with this video today ... Barkha Dutt's position is aptly described in this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> Bund maar li Darkha butt ki ... she would be sh!tting bricks for days after this interview.
> 
> @Tridibans
> 
> adarsh liberal came up with this video today ... Barkha Dutt's position is aptly described in this video.





jaatram said:


> Bund maar li Darkha butt ki ... she would be sh!tting bricks for days after this interview.
> 
> @Tridibans
> 
> adarsh liberal came up with this video today ... Barkha Dutt's position is aptly described in this video.



To that crying girl outside - "don't worry we still have foreign donation"     


This guy is God sent to expose propagandists and liberals

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Tridibans said:


> Guys.... do watch the Buck stops here.... live on NDTV now...
> 
> The guest, some Indian American Mr. Bhagwati is ripping Barkha Dutt ap[art regarding her anti-Hindu rants and all
> 
> @TejasMk3 @wolfschanzze
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Soumitra @Nair saab @Biplab Bijay @jaatram @itachiii
> 
> Barkha is literally speechless..... whatever she comes up with he just trolls her
> 
> 1) She says Gharwapsi is bad and communal and all....... the guest says true, but so are the missionaries and islamists ..... he asks how christiany grown in India if not my conversions? If they do its ok if Hindus then....
> 
> 2) Barkha brings up communal hindus attacking churches..... he replies with facts how there are more number of Mandirs and Mosques vandalised and looted.... why treat Churches as any different? Infact out of the 5-6 instances Barkha referred.... there are 2-3 ones which are trivial vandalism not even related to Hindus
> 
> 3) Then she brings up majority oppressing minority..... he brings up the parroting of the media regarding these lies and says its a case of " Monkey see.... monkey repeat"....... media repeats one instance 100 times a week.... making it feel as if its a genocide.


 

Here it is. This is epic !!

'Look at Your Own History and Relax a Bit': Jagdish Bhagwati Takes on Christian Response to Attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

BJP Trolling Congress Big Time on their obsession with only Nehru Gandhi family and ignoring other leaders from their own party

Take this, Congress: NDA govt plans a memorial for P V Narasimha Rao | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Kejriwal gave consent for phone calls to AAP MLAs offering money to support BJP: Ex party leader-PoliticsNews - IBNLive Mobile

This guy will go any extent for power it seems 

PMO pulls up Railway Ministry over failure in ensuring punctuality of trains-IndiaNews - IBNLive Mobile

This guy will go any extent to make dem trains run on time it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

AAP drops IAS officer from key panel | The Indian Express


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 209605



#AdarshLiberals see this example of Christians ki Ghar Wapasi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TejasMk3

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 209605


This is not right, Lijo is actually on a hitlist.  

@Soumitra Check out the tweets...Looks like some publications have been spreading rumours about the evacuation, stuff like Evacuation will cost 1000$ (Malayalam Manorama). More nonsense by the media...esp in a sensitive situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Eclipses can be predicted, not Rahul Gandhi's appearance: Prakash Javadekar - The Economic Times

Trolled royally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahma Bull

Happy "#AAPrilFoolsDay" to all members 
Its trending on twitter right at the top

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IndoCarib

Narendra Modi - The World’s 50 Greatest Leaders 2015 - Fortune

Modi rode to victory in elections last year on a wave of economic dissatisfaction. But while many reformers before him have talked a good game, Modi has actually begun to deliver on his promises

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet




----------



## Soumitra

Let private players run trains, says Debroy panel - The Times of India


----------



## magudi

Gas price cut by 8% to $4.66 per unit - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Ambani agent mudi 


Will join BJP, if Narendra Modi promises not to increase prices of gas: Arvind kejriwal - mdaily.bhaskar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Will join BJP, if Narendra Modi promises not to increase prices of gas: Arvind kejriwal - mdaily.bhaskar.com


Don't worry He will take a U turn on this one. Why would anyone join BJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

21 foreign funded NGOS worked to defeat Modi in Varansi. 



Guynextdoor2 said:


> *While Kejriwal spent Rs 50.10 lakh in Varanasi Lok Sabha seat against BJP’s Narendra Modi’s Rs 37.62 lakh, Vishwas spent Rs 58.16 lakh in Amethi against Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi’s Rs 38.12 lakh.
> 
> 
> 
> And bhakt actually believes this!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Kerjidivas ki hardick subhkaamnyae aap abhi ko

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> Kerjidivas ki hardick subhkaamnyae aap abhi ko



Congress is feeling left out #AAPrilFoolsDay and #FekuDivas is trending. No one cares for the good old #PappuDivas


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> Congress is feeling left out #AAPrilFoolsDay and #FekuDivas is trending. No one cares for the good old #PappuDivas



Congress is being gracious to give one day to others they enjoy PappuDivas all year around. A bit like Women's Day whereas Men have the rest of the year for themselves.


----------



## Brahma Bull

Petrol prices down by 49 paisa and diesel by Rs. 1.21 per litre


----------



## Darmashkian

Sachin may not be attending the Rajya Sabha & taking part in the debates & discussions.. 
But it seems he has done a good job in the Adarsh Gram Yojna  Something we can't say for many other MPs.

How Sachin transformed an Andhra Pradesh village | Business Line






Puttamraju Kandriga (AP), March 31: 
It took all of four months. *Puttamraju Kandriga has gone from being a slummy village to a modern miracle after it was adopted by cricketer-turned-MP Sachin Tendulkar*. *Concrete roads with tiled pavements, an underground sewage network with a treatment plant, storm-water drains, 24-hour water and power supply, a playground, a community hall*…this Andhra Pradesh hamlet about 150 km north of Chennai, *with infrastructure that many an Indian city may be proud about,* is quite unlike any other in the region or probably even the State. 

Says the Master Blaster: *“We plan to do much more.”* 

It was last November that Sachin stepped in to adopt the village under the Sansad Adarsh Gram Yojana, flagged off by Prime Minister Narendra Modi a month earlier. *Unlike other similar high-profile village adoptions where work is yet to begin on the ground, a lot has already been accomplished in this village thanks to quick decisions and constant supervision.* Puttamraju Kandriga is a sleepy little village with just 399 people living in 110 houses. Predominantly made up of Backward Class/ST below-poverty-line families, the people make a living from growing red chillies and lime. 

*“We had no roads, no toilets in our homes nor did we have running water and uninterrupted power supply till Sachin adopted our village. Today, we have all of those along with excellent roads,”* says Bhaskar Rao, a chilli farmer-resident, with a mix of happiness and pride. 

The model village is a joint effort of the local administration and *Sachin who has contributed ₹2.79 crore from the MP Local Area Development Scheme (MPLADS) funds, while the Government has sanctioned ₹3 crore. “I’m proud that we have been able to provide basic necessities of life such as running water on tap at home and toilets,”* Sachin told _BusinessLine_ over phone from Mumbai. 

Asked why he chose this village and not one in his home State, Sachin replied: “Puttamraju Kandriga is also in India. I’ve received support from all over India. Wherever I went I was showered with love and affection which means a lot to me.”

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Congrats Bhakt, I believe today is a day dedicated to you!


----------



## Soumitra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Congrats Bhakt, I believe today is a day dedicated to you!


No Check it out

Tweets about #AAPrilFoolsDay hashtag on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Congrats Bhakt, I believe today is a day dedicated to you!



Or may be for those Ch**** who chose AAP in delhi ??? What you say

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Soumitra said:


> No Check it out
> 
> Tweets about #AAPrilFoolsDay hashtag on Twitter



Idiot Bhakt puts a hashtag and asks people to check it out. Another forum where orgasmic bhakt alk nonsense and BS.I thought you should have learnt from 67 to zero thrashing that these things only make thins worse for your party.



Ammyy said:


> Or may be for those Ch**** who chose AAP in delhi ??? What you say



Bhakt is such a moron, calls all of Delhi stupid for thrashing BJP. TOmorrow will call all of India stupid for booting out BJP everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt is such a moron, calls all of Delhi stupid for thrashing BJP. TOmorrow will call all of India stupid for booting out BJP everywhere.



 Only idiots can choose AAP and delhi proves it right.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ammyy said:


> Only idiots can choose AAP and delhi proves it right.



 Obviously delusional Bhakt will call all of Delhi idiots. Tomorrow it's Punjab and slowly all India. Bhakt will have to find way to lunatic asylum then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Obviously delusional Bhakt will call all of Delhi idiots. Tomorrow it's Punjab and slowly all India. Bhakt will have to find way to lunatic asylum then



All over India .... 

You made ch*** of delhi people, every one watched that happy #AAPrilFoolsDay to you






To all aaptard happy Kejriwal day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Idiot Bhakt puts a hashtag and asks people to check it out. Another forum where orgasmic bhakt alk nonsense and BS.I thought you should have learnt from 67 to zero thrashing that these things only make thins worse for your party.
> 
> 
> 
> Bhakt is such a moron, calls all of Delhi stupid for thrashing BJP. TOmorrow will call all of India stupid for booting out BJP everywhere.


282 seats in LS. Maharashtra, Haryana, Jharkhand, J&K Not like AAPTard happy with tiny pseudo state of Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ammyy said:


> All over India ....
> 
> You made ch*** of delhi people, every one watched that happy #AAPrilFoolsDay to you



Bhakt were braying like a donkey before Delhi election too. That was epic. Guess this will be the trend in elections going forward.



Soumitra said:


> 282 seats in LS. Maharashtra, Haryana, Jharkhand, J&K Not like AAPTard happy with tiny pseudo state of Delhi



Bhakt is such a moron, doesn't realize that AAP did not contest any of those states.He wants AAP to win in states they never even contested in, that's why April 1 is called All India Bhakt Day!


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt were braying like a donkey before Delhi election too. That was epic. Guess this will be the trend in elections going forward.



Donkey? where do you find that BJP vote share decrease? Even that was increased in recent election.

Only muslim chance their loyalty from congress to AAP  

Till now congress made fool of people now its AAP's turn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Live bombs found in Patna were to be used during Amit Shah's rally on April 14: Sources - IBNLive

Was Amit Shahs Gandhi Maidan rally target of Patna blasts? - Oneindia

Patna blast: Is Amit Shah's Gandhi Maidan rally on radar? | Zee News

After PM Modi at Patna rally, now terrorists targeting BJP President Amit Shah? - News18.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ammyy said:


> Donkey? where do you find that BJP vote share decrease? Even that was increased in recent election.
> 
> Only muslim chance their loyalty from congress to AAP
> 
> Till now congress made fool of people now its AAP's turn



Obviusly Bhakt has coping mechanism too. What a moron, more tha 70% of Delhi voted for AAP and it tries to justify it one way or the other. That's why APril 1 is called Bhakt Divas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt is such a moron, doesn't realize that AAP did not contest any of those states.He wants AAP to win in states they never even contested in, that's why April 1 is called All India Bhakt Day!



Aaatrad's are such a ch**** AAP contest at more then 100 seats

BTW happy Kejriwal aka Ch*** day for delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ammyy said:


> Aaatrad's are such a ch**** AAP contest at more then 100 seats
> 
> BTW happy Kejriwal aka Ch*** day for delhi



Happy Ch**tiya Bhakt day to you. Maybe you should spend time learning to add today Bhakt. 100 minus 30 is actually 70.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Obviusly Bhakt has coping mechanism too. What a moron, more tha 70% of Delhi voted for AAP and it tries to justify it one way or the other. That's why APril 1 is called Bhakt Divas.



70%??? Its 50% cause 35% vote remain with BJP and that always with BJP. 

Only unloyal to congress change their loyalty for aap like you



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Happy Ch**tiya Bhakt day to you. Maybe you should spend time learning to add today Bhakt. 100 minus 30 is actually 70.



 Abe ch*** AAP got 50% not 70% 

BTW happy Kejriwal day to you aka ch*** diwas for delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ammyy said:


> 70%??? Its 50% cause 35% vote remain with BJP and that always with BJP.
> 
> Only unloyal to congress change their loyalty for aap like you



That's why APril 1 is called Bhakt Day. Has only 35% and keeps braying how 'close' they were to victory. Learn to Add.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> That's why APril 1 is called Bhakt Day. Has only 35% and keeps braying how 'close' they were to victory. Learn to Add.



No one is saying BJP was close to victory ... just proving how mauka parast you people really are... 

Congress ko choda and ch*** kejri se nata jora

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

As per @Guynextdoor2 AAP didn't win Maharashtra, Jharkhand, J&K, Haryana because...... They didn't fight 


BTW, Do you guys know, Modi could have been the President of USA, also BJP WOULD have easily won in Nepal (Hindu Majority)...... Its just that BJP did not field there candidates there

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ammyy said:


> No one is saying BJP was close to victory ... just proving how mauka parast you people really are...
> 
> Congress ko choda and ch*** kejri se nata jora



Obviously when you lose you will say mauka parast and whatnot. Get the memo- NO ONE WANTS YOU. Happy Bhakt day to you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Obviously when you lose you will say mauka parast and whatnot. Get the memo- NO ONE WANTS YOU. Happy Bhakt day to you!



You prove your self mauka parast by ditching congress ... BTW happy Kejriwal day aka ch**** day for delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Ammyy said:


> You prove your self mauka parast by ditching congress ... BTW happy Kejriwal day aka ch**** day for delhi



Bhakt coping mechanism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Modi Probably the Strongest Indian Leader in Our Lifetime: US Senator

RSS agent Mccain

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt is such a moron, doesn't realize that AAP did not contest any of those states.He wants AAP to win in states they never even contested in, that's why April 1 is called All India Bhakt Day!


How many Loksabha seats did AAP contest? and in how many they managed to save deposit?  

All this ranting will not change the fact that Modi is the PM of India and Kejri is CM of a tiny pseudo state who still has to beg to Modi ki please give me money to fulfill all these lofty promises I made to fool the people of Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Brahma Bull said:


> Petrol prices down by 49 paisa and diesel by Rs. 1.21 per litre



You Feku Bhaktas. You wroshiper of that killer Modi.. You all are posting fake news such as Government get 1.10 Lakh crore from 2G and 5.5 lakh crore from Coal auction etc etc You guys are saying that inflation is down You Sanghis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## isupportaap



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Guynextdoor2 said:


> What a moron, more tha 70% of Delhi voted for AAP and it tries to justify it one way or the other. That's why APril 1 is called Bhakt Divas.



Now he strikes with his misinformation. Idiots unwilling to grow.

A whopping 53 per cent share of the vote has powered the AAP avalanche. The BJP's vote share is almost unchanged from last time at 33 per cent.

Delhi Election Result: Dream Victory for Arvind Kejriwal's AAP, BJP Flattened

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

isupportaap said:


>




Well you can't really blame them for thinking so

Live bombs found in Patna were to be used during Amit Shah's rally on April 14: Sources - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

*Lightning strikes a Church in Gujarat, Hindutva groups alleged to be behind it*
Published on March 31, 2015by manithan

*Ahmedabad.* A local Church was heavily damaged by an unknown lightning in the outskirts of this city last night. While police is investigating the matter, activists and some journalists are insisting that Hindutva groups were behind the act.

Around 11 PM last night, a bright lightning was spotted by neighbors of the Church along with a heavy thunder. Within few seconds, there were sounds of glass breaking and security of the Church could sense smoke billowing out of the church.

“Once the smoke started coming out, I rushed to the altar and found that the lightning had cracked the glass windows and burnt a few wooden benches. I doused the fire immediately and then called the police,” a security guard at the Church told this reporter.




CCTV capture of lightning entering the church to attack it. Police is unable to nab the lightning even with such clear proofs. This proves that minorities are not safe in India.

However, some groups believe that the police shouldn’t rule out a foul play. Speaking to Faking News, Robert Salvo, an ex-IAS officer, said, “We asked for rains so that farmers benefit, but Modi’s India is sending lightning down our churches and thunders down our hearts. I feel like I’m on a hitlist.”

One expert has cleared doubts that had been clouding over the clouds and have squarely blamed Modi and RSS as responsible for the attacks.

“This is nothing but a very long conspiracy by the Hindutva groups. Cloud seeding technique is not new, and these groups are know to be tech savvy. It will be shame if police doesn’t investigate this angle,” Darana Ayub, an investigative journalist said.

Mr. Ayub also wrote an article on how minorities were being targeted by accidents, fire, storm, and earthquakes in Modi’s India.

“You can’t blame external factors like clouds and rains. It is a homegrown monster. We should open our eyes and see the threat. Modi had quoted ‘where the head is held high’ to Christians last month and now, can we hold our head high and face the sky during rain or lightning? Modi must answer this,” the article said.

Activists have also expressed unhappiness over the direction in which investigation was moving.

“Police is asking the Church to setup lightning arrestors to prevent such incidents in future. Why is the police asking us to arrest lightning? Can’t they do it?” an activist protested.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HariPrasad

Soumitra said:


> *Lightning strikes a Church in Gujarat, Hindutva groups alleged to be behind it*
> Published on March 31, 2015by manithan
> 
> *Ahmedabad.* A local Church was heavily damaged by an unknown lightning in the outskirts of this city last night. While police is investigating the matter, activists and some journalists are insisting that Hindutva groups were behind the act.
> 
> Around 11 PM last night, a bright lightning was spotted by neighbors of the Church along with a heavy thunder. Within few seconds, there were sounds of glass breaking and security of the Church could sense smoke billowing out of the church.
> 
> “Once the smoke started coming out, I rushed to the altar and found that the lightning had cracked the glass windows and burnt a few wooden benches. I doused the fire immediately and then called the police,” a security guard at the Church told this reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCTV capture of lightning entering the church to attack it. Police is unable to nab the lightning even with such clear proofs. This proves that minorities are not safe in India.
> 
> However, some groups believe that the police shouldn’t rule out a foul play. Speaking to Faking News, Robert Salvo, an ex-IAS officer, said, “We asked for rains so that farmers benefit, but Modi’s India is sending lightning down our churches and thunders down our hearts. I feel like I’m on a hitlist.”
> 
> One expert has cleared doubts that had been clouding over the clouds and have squarely blamed Modi and RSS as responsible for the attacks.
> 
> “This is nothing but a very long conspiracy by the Hindutva groups. Cloud seeding technique is not new, and these groups are know to be tech savvy. It will be shame if police doesn’t investigate this angle,” Darana Ayub, an investigative journalist said.
> 
> Mr. Ayub also wrote an article on how minorities were being targeted by accidents, fire, storm, and earthquakes in Modi’s India.
> 
> “You can’t blame external factors like clouds and rains. It is a homegrown monster. We should open our eyes and see the threat. Modi had quoted ‘where the head is held high’ to Christians last month and now, can we hold our head high and face the sky during rain or lightning? Modi must answer this,” the article said.
> 
> Activists have also expressed unhappiness over the direction in which investigation was moving.
> 
> “Police is asking the Church to setup lightning arrestors to prevent such incidents in future. Why is the police asking us to arrest lightning? Can’t they do it?” an activist protested.



Yes In Modi's India Minorities are not safe. You see Mohan Bhagvat. He questioned Mother terresa. Till he was questioning Mahatma Gandhi, It was Ok but How he question Mother terresa? People are questioning missionary backed Terrorism in North east. How dare they? We had sonia Amma as our protector but now eveil sanghi Modi in the rein so we are not very convenient with conversion and so we feel insecure.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brahma Bull

London - A sikh youth was brutally beaten up by Christian terrorists..
Or
Sydney-A Hindu woman was stabbed by Christian extremists for not going to church

The headline that wasn't

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583206654465867776

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583206654465867776



@jamahir dont run to yemen or libya to join the revolution. Otherwise the sanghi Govt will have to spend my taxpayer money to rescue you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> @jamahir dont run to yemen or libya to join the revolution. Otherwise the sanghi Govt will have to spend my taxpayer money to rescue you



thanks for the tip.


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> @jamahir dont run to yemen or libya to join the revolution. Otherwise the sanghi Govt will have to spend my taxpayer money to rescue you



Don't worry pseudo communists need the shield of democratic rights to spew their venom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Soumitra said:


> #AdarshLiberals see this example of Christians ki Ghar Wapasi



LOL 
On Topic

Happy AAPrils fool day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Don't worry pseudo communists need the shield of democratic rights to spew their venom.



huzoor, why do you write things that get you banned again and again??


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> huzoor, why do you write things that get you banned again and again??


Well what can I say, some people can't handle the truth at times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Well what can I say, some people can't handle the truth at times.



true... sanghis, the dispensers of eternal truth and everlasting justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> true... sanghis, the dispensers of eternal truth and everlasting justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


>


chal jhoote

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> chal jhoote



that is photoshop, below is real...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> that is photoshop, below is real...



And .. ?


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> And .. ?



the pose, sir... the pose... so camp..


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Well what can I say, some people can't handle the truth at times.


You 're a good member...and mostly unbiased(well most of the time). Why do you get banned deliberately? 
I know you don't give in to provocations so easily, but how (just how?) do you manage to get banned so often??



jamahir said:


> that is photoshop, below is real...





ranjeet said:


> chal jhoote





ranjeet said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> You 're a good member...and mostly unbiased(well most of the time). Why do you deliberately get banned?
> I know you don't give in to provocations so easily, but how (just how?) do you manage to get banned so often??



I indulge in friendly banter a lot but at times banter gets "real" friendly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> I indulge in friendly banter a lot but at times banter gets "real" friendly


How did jaatram get banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

levina said:


> How did jaatram get banned?



Pretty sure it was becuz of this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> All jaats are friendly after they get drunk, i guess he has a similar reason
> 
> 
> which thread? I don't see no link



Here you go 
Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2406

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Echo_419 said:


> Pretty sure it was becuz of this thread


What did he do?



Echo_419 said:


> Here you go
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2406


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Here you go
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2406



Stop April Fooling people here not funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Moment Truly Painful, Tweets IAS Officer Ashok Khemka After 45th Transfer - NDTV

@Guynextdoor2 @Prometheus


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Two independent Punjab MLA's planning Dandi march type satyagraha ( for sand ) in Punjab. 
Akalis minting crores from illegal mining: Bains bros

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

magudi said:


> Moment Truly Painful, Tweets IAS Officer Ashok Khemka After 45th Transfer - NDTV
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 @Prometheus




Mr.Khemka would get ample time in museum department to look into past and judge why he was transferred again.

Sahrif admi ko nukari bhi nahi karne dette log



HariPrasad said:


> Now he strikes with his misinformation. Idiots unwilling to grow.
> 
> A whopping 53 per cent share of the vote has powered the AAP avalanche. The BJP's vote share is almost unchanged from last time at 33 per cent.
> 
> Delhi Election Result: Dream Victory for Arvind Kejriwal's AAP, BJP Flattened




BJP claimed to have 28 lac members (read Bhakts) in Delhi .............and got 28 lac and 90 thousand votes ........................lol


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> Mr.Khemka would get ample time in museum department to look into past and judge why he was transferred again.
> 
> Sahrif admi ko nukari bhi nahi karne dette log


But the same BJP raised issue of Khemka's transfers during Hooda government in Haryana assembly elections. Now they are doing the same.
Even now Khattar government is divided on Khemka's transfer.

Haryana Health Minister Anil Vij pledges support for IAS officer Ashok Khemka | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Leading news satire website of India - Faking News Mobile


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


>




Did you see the percentage of people who support anti conversion law?


----------



## Soumitra

*Mood of The Nation Opinion Poll: End of honeymoon for Modi, still the best PM*
IndiaToday.in New Delhi, April 2, 2015 | UPDATED 20:15 IST
A Mood of the Nation (MOTN) Opinion Poll, conducted nationwide by the India Today Group and Cicero, has found that 22 per cent of the respondents consider Prime Minister Narendra Modi's performance as excellent while 38 per cent of them rated his performance as good. Only 11 per cent of the respondents are unhappy with his 10-month tenure and termed it as poor.

On the question of Modi government's biggest achievement since coming to power, around 34 per cent of the respondents said that country's international image has been improved considerably. Only 13 per cent of them believe that reducing corruption was Modi government's biggest achievement.

*What does PM Narendra Modi represent?*

52 per cent of the over 12,000 respondents said Prime Minister Modi represents development and good governance, the major planks of the BJP in its Lok Sabha manifesto.

In another good news for the 10-month-old dispensation at the Centre, only 16 per cent of the respondents said Modi represents Hindu nationalism.

*How has the Modi-led government performed over the last 10 months?*

An emphatic 69 per cent of the respondents said that the Modi-led government has either performed beyond the expectations or met the expectations.

Only 25 per cent of them rated the Modi-led government's performance as below the expectations.

*BJP set to lose Lok Sabha seats, Congress to gain marginally*

However, the BJP is likely to lose 27 seats if the Lok Sabha polls are held now. The party is likely to get 255 seats in the polls. In 2014, the BJP had won 282 seats.

The Congress is likely to get 9 more seats than the 2014 Lok Sabha polls. It is likely to get 53 seats in the polls. The Congress had won just 44 seats in the last general elections.

*How do you view Narendra Modi's fashion sense?*

39 per cent of the respondents said that Prime Minister Narendra Modi has a good fashion sense.

29 per cent said that Modi has a bad fashion sense. However, 22 per cent said they don't care about the PM's fashion sense.

*What is your view on PM Modi's foreign trips?*

44 per cent said they like PM Modi's foreign trips and he should go on more trips.

39 per cent said the prime minister should go less on the foreign trips.

*Can Congress witness a revival?*

On a beleaguered Congress, around 48 per cent of the respondents said that the party can witness the revival in the next 5 years.

46 per cent of the respondents said that Rahul Gandhi can revive Congress's fortunes.

Interestingly, around 20 per cent of the respondents still felt that Rahul Gandhi is the best choice for the PM's post from the party.

13 per cent of them termed Sonia Gandhi as the best choice while around 11 per cent said that Priyanka Gandhi is the most suitable choice for the PM's post from the party.

However, 45 per cent said that Priyanka Gandhi should replace Rahul Gandhi as the Congress leader.

*Who is the best chief minister across India?*

Arvind Kejriwal has topped the list of India's best chief minister. 17 per cent rated him as the best chief minister while 8 per cent considered Akhilesh Yadav as the best chief minister.

Chandrababu Naidu, Mamata Banerjee and Naveen Patnaik came third, fourth and fifth respectively in that list.

*Who has been India's best PM ever?*

30 per cent of the respondents said that Narendra Modi is India's best prime minister till now.

Former prime minister and BJP stalwart Atal Bihari Vajpayee was rated as the second best prime minister with 20 per cent of the respondents siding with him.

Indira Gandhi came on the third spot with only 13 per cent of the respondents considered her as the best prime minister of India.

*Will Prime Minister Narendra Modi be controlled by the RSS?*

Despite the opposition accusing the Modi government of being remote-controlled by their ideological mentor, the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, around 36 per cent thought that to be the case.

39 per cent of the respondents said that Prime Minister Narendra Modi will work on his own terms.
*
Has the state of the economy improved under the Modi government?*

Around 36 per cent of the respondents said that the economy has improved under the current dispensation in the last 10 months.

29 per cent said that the economy hasn't improved in the last 10 months and it won't get better in the next 6 months also.

*Which issue should Narendra Modi address first?*

27 per cent of the respondents wanted PM Modi to address the issue of price rise first. Around 24 per cent of them wanted him to reduce corruption first.

Only 3 per cent of the respondents were of the opinion that he should build Ram Temple in Ayodhya.


Read more at: Mood of The Nation Opinion Poll: End of honeymoon for Modi, still the best PM : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

A Tale of two Spectrum Auctions:

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ranjeet

Клара said:


> A Tale of two Spectrum Auctions:
> 
> View attachment 210797


Delhi mein kya karwa diya aapne....


----------



## isupportaap

One more Godman to accompany Bapu AssHaram ji in jail


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583262215509184512
but as always susu swamy wll try to prove even his case is bogus and get him out of jail.


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Delhi mein kya karwa diya aapne....



Delhities been made April Fool for 5 years by Kejrudeen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Клара said:


> Delhities been made April Fool for 5 years by Kejrudeen.


India mein hi ho .. ya went back to the mother Russia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Did you see the percentage of people who support anti conversion law?








It would be detrimental to the interest of minorities & secular parties, should this law come in. They will oppose this law tooth nail, should there be any forward movement on this!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> It would be detrimental to the interest of minorities & secular parties, should this law come in. They will oppose this law tooth nail, should there be any forward movement on this!


Christians ka kya chal raha hai? kab tak tolerate karna hai inko?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> Christians ka kya chal raha hai? kab tak tolerate karna hai inko?


The Sikhs will be the first to say enough is enough. But first the drugs need to go. 
Then the Buddhists. Finally the Hindus. Kumbhkarans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

SarthakGanguly said:


> The Sikhs will be the first to say enough is enough. But first the drugs need to go.
> Then the Buddhists. Finally the Hindus. Kumbhkarans.


Nah they are still following AAP. I foresee AAP govt in Punjab in the next elections. 
As far as standing up against them is concerned we haryanvis will lead this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Christians ka kya chal raha hai? kab tak tolerate karna hai inko?


Christians are busy with their friendly fire & false flag attacks! Sadly no one is getting fooled, apart from NDTV & their ilk!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> The Sikhs will be the first to say enough is enough. But first the drugs need to go.
> Then the Buddhists. Finally the Hindus. Kumbhkarans.




Sikhs will demand anti conversion law? 
Don't see that happening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Sikhs will demand anti conversion law?
> Don't see that happening


They were stronger than that. 
Drugs have made them braindead. This is true for Punjabi Hindus as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Darmashkian said:


> Sachin may not be attending the Rajya Sabha & taking part in the debates & discussions..
> But it seems he has done a good job in the Adarsh Gram Yojna  Something we can't say for many other MPs.
> 
> How Sachin transformed an Andhra Pradesh village | Business Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puttamraju Kandriga (AP), March 31:
> It took all of four months. *Puttamraju Kandriga has gone from being a slummy village to a modern miracle after it was adopted by cricketer-turned-MP Sachin Tendulkar*. *Concrete roads with tiled pavements, an underground sewage network with a treatment plant, storm-water drains, 24-hour water and power supply, a playground, a community hall*…this Andhra Pradesh hamlet about 150 km north of Chennai, *with infrastructure that many an Indian city may be proud about,* is quite unlike any other in the region or probably even the State.
> 
> Says the Master Blaster: *“We plan to do much more.”*
> 
> It was last November that Sachin stepped in to adopt the village under the Sansad Adarsh Gram Yojana, flagged off by Prime Minister Narendra Modi a month earlier. *Unlike other similar high-profile village adoptions where work is yet to begin on the ground, a lot has already been accomplished in this village thanks to quick decisions and constant supervision.* Puttamraju Kandriga is a sleepy little village with just 399 people living in 110 houses. Predominantly made up of Backward Class/ST below-poverty-line families, the people make a living from growing red chillies and lime.
> 
> *“We had no roads, no toilets in our homes nor did we have running water and uninterrupted power supply till Sachin adopted our village. Today, we have all of those along with excellent roads,”* says Bhaskar Rao, a chilli farmer-resident, with a mix of happiness and pride.
> 
> The model village is a joint effort of the local administration and *Sachin who has contributed ₹2.79 crore from the MP Local Area Development Scheme (MPLADS) funds, while the Government has sanctioned ₹3 crore. “I’m proud that we have been able to provide basic necessities of life such as running water on tap at home and toilets,”* Sachin told _BusinessLine_ over phone from Mumbai.
> 
> Asked why he chose this village and not one in his home State, Sachin replied: “Puttamraju Kandriga is also in India. I’ve received support from all over India. Wherever I went I was showered with love and affection which means a lot to me.”


Awesome stuff, hope the catches on and more promises are fulfilled in the coming months.


Well done to Mr Tendulkar, I don't think it is a great move for him to move into politics but he has to be commended for this and good initiative launched by Modi, if even 50% of the "adopted" villages are transformed like this it will be a huge step forward for the people on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy

SarthakGanguly said:


> They were stronger than that.
> Drugs have made them braindead. This is true for Punjabi Hindus as well.



Still if push comes to shove, they would be our first and probably the strongest line of defense...can't guarantee bout hindus though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Rose Valley chit fund scam amount almost Rs 60,000 crore, several political leaders under scanner-IndiaNews - IBNLive Mobile


Didi on a roll 

90% of NGOs seeking funds under WCD scheme found fake - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Fallacious logics of another BJP MP comparing beedi tobacco with rice, sugar & potatos 
'No link between tobacco and cancer,' says BJP MP & beedi baron Shyam Charan Gupta | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Soumitra

*Indian Criminals Association passes resolution to attack only temples to avoid arrest in record time*

In a desperate bid to avoid being caught in record time, the Indian Criminals Association (ICA) has passed a resolution yesterday to attack only temples going forward, and spare the other places of worship, especially the churches.

Speaking to _The Unreal Times_, C. Raja, a spokesperson of ICA, said, “Yes. This decision was taken unanimously at ICA’s National Executive meeting. As you may have noticed, all the acts ofrobbery, vandalism and even the incidences of short circuits and cricket balls breaking window panes in churches have been investigated in record time and the culprits have been caught. We want to avoid this.”

ICA members have expressed their shock and awe at the speed at which the Indian Police has moved to nab the culprits of church attacks. One of the members said, “Do you know how many temples we rob every year? Have you ever heard of any temple robbery case being reported, let alone create massive hysteria not only in India but across the world? And have you ever seen a PM personally getting involved to hasten the investigation? Better safe than sorry.”

A young member of ICA barely out of his teens and looking to make an instant impact had a query for us, “Man! Which temple do I have to rob so as to not get caught but still make it to the New York Times? I have always wanted to be an international criminal!”

Delhi Police, which has recently launched an exclusive helpline number to address the grievances of the Christians applauded the decision of the ICA. “I totally support the resolution. I am so happy that I am gonna ease up on these criminals. Do you know ever since the hysteria surrounding church attacks broke out, I haven’t slept for more than 4 hours in a day? I am now looking forward to some well earned rest,” said an officer of the Delhi Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> India mein hi ho .. ya went back to the mother Russia?



I've moved to Canberra (thanks to my job.). Abhi, back in Delhi to attend family function.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

DesiGuy said:


> Still if push comes to shove, they would be our first and probably the strongest line of defense...can't guarantee bout hindus though.


Absolutely. Hindus are the worst of the cowards. Unless trained. Or reprogrammed like in the Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

To bridge claim and fact, PM Narendra Modi produces photo ‘proof’ | The Indian Express

During a video conference that Prime Minister Narendra Modi had with some state chief secretaries last week, the chief secretary of Bihar claimed that the pending work on a bridge on the river Ganga was nearly complete. Only to be stumped by the PM, who uploaded pictures that showed the bridge was still a long way from being ready.

Outsmarted

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Delhi mein kya karwa diya aapne....




oye ranjeete ...............wtf is this






and why BJP and Congress partner up to control Batala City MC ???? i taught Bhakts voted for BJP because BJP is against Congress...............but it looks like BJP is lover of congress


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> oye ranjeete ...............wtf is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why BJP and Congress partner up to control Batala City MC ???? i taught Bhakts voted for BJP because BJP is against Congress...............but it looks like BJP is lover of congress


I wonder why pseudo nationalist government awarded P.S. Badal with Padma Vibushan.


----------



## magudi

It's all your fault Mr. Narendra Modi | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

@Darmashkian Cash-strapped Andhra Pradesh lets Rs 732cr slip through its fingers - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## temp1994

ranjeet said:


> Christians ka kya chal raha hai? kab tak tolerate karna hai inko?





JanjaWeed said:


> Christians are busy with their friendly fire & false flag attacks! Sadly no one is getting fooled, apart from NDTV & their ilk!





Church is doing what it has done best for past 2000 Years; *Libel*.


Their target audience is not Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

#Yemen Evacuations

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583998973234384898

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

man this dude is too good. 

@JanjaWeed @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> man this dude is too good.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @levina


I was about to post it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> I was about to post it


hah I bet you got late because you started praying to millions of your God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> hah I bet you got late because you started praying to millions of your God.


Ya there are 330 million of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

AAP widens crackdown on dissidents, suspends senior Punjab leader | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> AAP widens crackdown on dissidents, suspends senior Punjab leader | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


@Prometheus 
Kejriwal is purging AAP punjab leaders now.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> man this dude is too good.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @levina


bamm... that is bang on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> bamm... that is bang on!


yeah ... it is. 
But Modi has left his supporters to fend for themselves on Social Media. It's a crying shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> yeah ... it is.
> But Modi has left his supporters to fend for themselves on Social Media. It's a crying shame.



#AdarhLiberals are going for broke! Sit back & relax...bubble is about to burst! Self destruction mode 'ON'!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> #AdarhLiberals are going for broke! Sit back & relax...bubble is about to burst! Self destruction mode 'ON'!


We need Offensive defence not the defencive defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> We need Offensive defence not the defencive defence.



Modi needs to get a grip internally before countering external threats. At the moment we are shooting on our foot with the likes of yogis & sadhvis. We are bombarded from all ends. Going all out at once would be detrimental. Let's take 'em one by one! Pretty sure we are working towards that..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

*Open Letter to Arvind Kejriwal by Prashant Bhushan*

_(Prashant Bhushan is a famous lawyer-activist whose public interest litigations have helped expose major scams. He is a founding member of the Aam Aadmi Party.)_

Dear Arvind,

In the National Council meeting held on the March 28, in your Convenor's address, instead of giving a review of the party's situation and the path ahead, you chose to launch an attack on Yogendra Ji, my father and me, making all sorts of false and inflammatory allegations against us. *Your speech incited several Delhi MLAs- (who were invited despite not being members of the NC) to scream that we were "gaddars" who should be thrown out, and behave in the manner of hooligans. Such was the ferocity of the mob of these MLAs and others as they rushed towards my father, that he felt that he may not get out of this alive.*

You did not even allow us to respond to your allegations. Immediately after your speech, in the middle of shouting and screaming by MLAs and others, Manish read out a resolution for our removal (without any chair, and without anyone allowing him to do so). He then proceeded to call for vote by show of hands without allowing any discussion, forcing us to walk out of what had clearly become a farce.

It was farcical for many reasons: Many members of the NC had not been invited or allowed to attend; more than half the people inside the meeting hall were non-members, which included MLAs, district and State convenors of four states, volunteers and bouncers; there was no orderly conduct of the proceedings for many reasons, including the hooliganism displayed by many people there; no independent videography was allowed, the party's Lokpal was not allowed, etc.

What has happened subsequent to the 28th, however, has taken the farce to a level where it seems as if a Stalinist purge is taking place in the party. *The party's internal Lokpal, a person of immense stature and independence, has been removed unconstitutionally, merely because he expressed his wish to attend the National Council meeting and was seen to be fair; other members of the National Executive are being suspended, again unconstitutionally, only because they had attended a press conference held by us after the hooliganism in the National Council meeting.*

Thereafter, you have ordered the release of a *carefully-edited* version of your speech at the National Council meeting, containing various false charges against us, and carefully editing out the portions showing the hooliganism of the mob. It is in such circumstances that I am having to write this open letter to you.

In order to respond to your charges, I would need to go back a bit to see where my serious differences started with you. If you will remember, my differences started after the Lok Sabha elections, when a series of things happened which began to show two serious defects in your character and personality. *Firstly, you wanted to push through your decisions at any cost in the party, despite the majority of the PAC or the National Executive disagreeing with you.* This included decisions that would have undoubtedly been very harmful for the party and against public interest. *And secondly, you were willing to use some very highly unethical and even criminal means to achieve your ends.*

After the Lok Sabha elections, you felt that the party was finished, and could only be revived if it were able to form the government again in Delhi. So immediately after the elections, you started talking to the Congress party for taking its support again to form the government in Delhi. When news of this came out, a large number of important people in the party including Prithvi Reddy, Mayank Gandhi and Anjali Damania called me up saying this would be disastrous, and if this happens, they would have to quit the party. I was in Shimla at that time, I called you up, and I said that you should not go ahead with this unless there is a proper discussion in the Political Action Committee (PAC).

I immediately came back and we had a meeting of the PAC at your residence. And at that meeting, a majority of the members - 5:4 - felt that we should not go ahead with forming the government with Congress' support. I had pointed out that this would seem extremely opportunistic, since there was no logical reason for us to change our publicly stated position. I also added that such a government would not last, as the Congress will withdraw support soon, and thereafter, for us to revive the party would become even more difficult.

*Instead of abiding by the majority decision, you said that while that may be the majority view, as the Convenor of the party, you have the right to take the final decision, and that you would go ahead with seeking Congress' support.* At that point, I had a verbal argument with you. I said the party can't be run in this manner, and it has to be run by some democratic means. So it was decided to refer this issue to the National Executive which had many more people. This reference was made by email, and people were expected to vote by next morning. By next morning, again a majority of people opposed this decision in the National Executive and yet, *a letter was secretly sent by you to the Lieutenant Governor of Delhi saying that he should not dissolve the Assembly for another week because AAP wants to seek the opinion of the people on whether to form the government again.*

Immediately after the letter came out, Congress said they were not ready to support AAP and that left us with egg on our face with the result that you had to backtrack the next day and apologize. But despite that, the attempt to form the government with Congress' support or with the support of breakaway MLAs from the Congress continued, as is clear from the s*ting tape of Rajesh Garg* which shows you were wanting to form the government with the support of those MLAs whom you had yourself accused of having being bought over by the BJP for Rs. 4 crore each. How could you even think of forming a government with the support of such people! And this went on till as late as November, just before the dissolution of the Assembly. *In November, you called Nikhil Dey and asked him to speak to Rahul Gandhi to convince him to get the Congress party to support.* But Nikhil told you that he can't talk to Rahul Gandhi on this issue.

Can you deny any of these facts? *All this, showed your willingness to go against majority opinion, break all democratic rules of the party, and seek unethical support of MLAs whom you yourself had accused of being corrupt, all in the pursuit of power at any cost.*

Then came the issue of AVAM or Aam Aadmi Volunteer Action Manch, which was a group of volunteers who wanted their voices heard in the party. Because this was threatening to brew into a rebellion amongst volunteers who felt that they were being used only like slave labour, and because you felt that it was necessary to crush this, *it appears that the party got an SMS sent in the name of AVAM, saying that volunteers should join the BJP - the idea was to suggest that AVAM had become an agent of the BJP, though the SMS was fabricated by the party itself in the name of AVAM.* And using this, you announced in a Google Hangout that these people had become traitors because of that SMS. And on that basis, Karan Singh, who was the leader of AVAM, was suspended and removed from the party. He appealed to the national disciplinary committee, which I was heading, and he said 'I had been saying that this is not sent by me, please have this investigated'. So I asked you and Dilip Pandey and others to get this investigated, but you steadfastly refused.

Eventually, *Karan Singh had to lodge an FIR, and the police investigated the matter and it was found that a volunteer of the party, not of AVAM, called Deepak Chaudhary, created this identity in the name of AAVAAM and used that to send that SMS. *You should know Arvind, that *impersonating an organisation or persons in order to defame them, is a serious criminal offence.* Unfortunately young volunteers in the party *under your tutelage are being taught that use of such means is OK in politics, since any means used to defeat a "Bigger evil" is OK.*

Then came the issue of whether the party should contest Assembly elections in Haryana and Maharashtra. Again the matter was put to the National Executive by email, and the majority - 15 is to 4 - said that that should be left to state units to decide in accordance with our principle of Swaraj. *But you did not allow that decision to be implemented. *And eventually, it was rendered infructuous, because elections came too close and finally in that National Executive meet in Sangrur it was decided that there's no point, and one should forget about contesting those elections.

When the Delhi elections were announced and campaigning started,* you instructed volunteers to start a campaign 'Modi for PM, Kejriwal for CM'.* I said this is totally unprincipled. It means that our party has gone down on its knees before Modi at a time when it was positioning itself as the main opposition to Modi.

When the process of candidate selection for the Delhi Assembly election of 2015 started,* I found there was no transparency.* Contrary to earlier practice, we were not posting candidates' names on the website. Even the PAC, which was meant to approve the candidate, was not being sent the bio-data or names of the candidates in advance to enable us to check the records of the candidates. In the second meeting of the PAC to discuss candidate selection, because I had received complaints about two of the candidates who were being proposed in that meeting, I pointed this out. You got very angry saying, "Why do you think we will be selecting crooked people?" I said that is not the point - we need to have some transparency and due diligence. That led to an argument between you and me, and I walked out of that meeting and wrote an email on November 27, that I cannot be a rubber stamp for non-transparent and questionable selection of candidates. That email is now in the public domain.

After that, in the next list, again there were at least four questionable candidates among the 10 names proposed. Yogendra Yadav and I wrote a letter to the PAC on 10th December, detailing the objections against these four and pointing out that this time, the process of candidate selection was very different from the last time. This time, we were giving tickets to a large number of political entrepreneurs who had joined the party only for opportunism, who had jumped ship from Congress, BJP or BSP at the last moment, who had no ideological commitment to our party, had no record of public service, and whose sources of wealth weren't explained.

Some of them were people against whom our party had itself complained that they were distributing money or liquor or had beaten up our volunteers. One of them (our initial choice from Wazirpur), went back to the BJP within 4 hours of us announcing his candidature. Your initial choice for the Mehrauli seat, Gandas, had to be dropped at the last moment only because his photographs were circulated with him showing off, with a glass of liquor in one hand and a revolver in the other. Yet, while he was dropped, his brother was given the ticket. Eventually, even he had to be changed because our Lokpal, Admiral Ramdas gave a strong report against him.

Thereafter, AAP stopped having meetings of the PAC or sending names for the approval of the PAC, and started announcing names on their own. When all this happened, I said "Now enough is enough. If this does not stop, and if there is no credible scrutiny of these candidates, I will have to resign from the party and make public the reasons for my resignation." On that, an emergency meeting was called at my residence on January 4, by Yogendra Yadav, Prithvi Reddy etc which had 16-17 people from all over the country, important functionaries of the party. All of them felt that the party's campaign would be ruined if I resigned at that stage.

In that meeting I said, "Look, all these kinds of compromises are being made, various ethical corners are being cut and now you are selecting these kind of candidates without proper transparency or scrutiny. If you go with these kinds of candidates, then even if you win, the further compromises that you will have to make, will be such that they will completely destroy the USP of the party, which is of being a clean, transparent party, wedded to alternative politics. And instead of winning by using these kinds of candidates, it would be better to lose the elections by going with clean and honourable candidates". That statement is being twisted around to claim that I said that I wanted the party to lose.

I had said that rather than winning by these kinds of candidates and means, it's better to go with honourable candidates and run the risk of a possible loss. Because winning with these kinds of candidates and means destroys the founding principles of the party in the short run, and will destroy the party itself in the long run.

If I had wanted the party to lose the elections, I would have resigned and gone public with my reasons at that very time. If Yogendra Yadav wanted the party to lose, he would not have convened that meeting and stopped me from going public. Instead, he worked his heart out for this campaign, defended the party on innumerable occasions on TV. And yet you have the temerity to accuse even him, along with me, of working for the defeat of the party!

At the end of that meeting, an arrangement was worked out with your express consent, that: We would immediately refer all the complaints against candidates who had been selected to the Lokpal of the party and his decision would be final. And the rest of the issues of institutional reforms about transparency in the party, accountability, swaraj, inner party democracy - those issues will be taken up immediately after the elections. So those complaints against 12 candidates were referred to the Lokpal. In the 4 days that he had to do this exercise, he recommended the removal of two against whom there was clear evidence, recommended the issuance of warnings against six against whom there was some evidence, and allowed four to continue. Two were thus removed.

But the other issue of institutional reforms, which was agreed to be taken up within two days of the election results, were not discussed. Instead, the National Executive meeting of February 26, which you chose not to attend, started with Vishwas announcing your resignation and a no holds barred attack on Yogendra Yadav and myself by members of your coterie. The message conveyed by them on your behalf was clear: That the price for your continuing as Convenor was our removal from the PAC and NE. I then responded and pointed out the things I have mentioned above, and the issues of institutional reforms, but those were not discussed. The only issue that was discussed that day was whether you should continue as Convenor.

We all agreed that you should continue, but thereafter, some people went to your residence to meet you, and you made it clear that it's either you or us, and that we have to be removed. And therefore, that is what happened in the next meeting which was held on March 4.

A charge that is made against me is that I did not campaign for the party during this election. I had said that I can't campaign for many of these candidates, and given the manner in which these candidates had been selected, I was willing to campaign only for those candidates about whom I was fairly certain that they were the kind of people who would take the ideology of clean politics forward and work in public interest if they win. I had in fact given a list of five people that I thought were decent. But the party did not send me any programme for addressing public meetings. I therefore went for Pankaj Pushkar's public meetings who had personally invited me.

The other charge made against me is that I stopped people from donating to AAP. When other people asked me whether they should donate etc, I'd said, "Look, you should donate to those candidates who appear to be decent and honest to you". You and your coterie have made the same charge against my sister Shalini Gupta. She also said the same thing that I had said to a closed circle of friends. In fact she strenuously encouraged the Global group to donate to deserving candidates, which is why several candidates got so much funds from NRIs.

Your coterie have also accused my father, my sister and myself of trying to capture the party. Arvind, you know very well that none of us have even wanted any executive positions or tickets for ourselves or any friends or family members. We have only tried to contribute and help in every way that we could to see the party grow into a powerful and credible vehicle for alternative politics in the country. My father, apart from donating more than 2 crores as seed money to the party, has spent an enormous amount of time in giving selfless advice, legal and otherwise to the party. He played a major role in the draft of the Jan Lokpal bill. He worked for the well being of the party with his "tan, man and dhan". Yes, when he felt that you, for various reasons were not the right person to lead the party organisation, he frankly told you so. Apart from the reasons of ethical compromises mentioned above, he also saw that you were violating the constitution and rules of the party repeatedly, not allowing any working structure of the party organisation to be created (other than a coterie), and were not interested in formulating the policies of the party.

For two years, the elaborate reports of the 34 policy committees that we had set up, have been gathering dust because you havent found the time or have the inclination to look at those reports and apply your mind to them. You accuse my father of having stated that you were his third choice for CM after Kiran Bedi and Ajay Maken. That was his honest view after seeing all the shorcomings in your character that he had been observing. I had immediately publicly disagreed with his opinion, but in the light of what has transpired subsequently, particularly the stage managed lumpenism that you got unleashed in the NC meeting, I regretfully wonder if he was right.

My sister Shalini Gupta, as well as many other highly qualified persons, left their lucrative jobs abroad to help you build credible and efficient systems which would have proper cells and expertise so that it could function as a world class organisation. On repeated occasions you had yourself asked Shalini to give up her job for the sake of the country and said that her role as Organization Development Advisor was only an advisory role and not a formal position with any power in the party as discussed in the PAC before she was appointed. However it became clear over time that you did not want any professional advice in this matter. Instead you asked Ashutosh who has no such professional expertise to come up with an alternative plan to make each cell of the party organisation an appendage to your coterie and accountable only to you.

It is true Arvind that I have not contributed as much as you for the party. I have not fasted, nor gone to jail. I have been mostly involved in my various PILs against various scams, 2G, Coalgate, the CBI director, 4G, the Reliance Gas robbery, against GM foods, Nuclear Power Plants, destructive Hydel projects, Section 66A, Tobacco and Gutka, etc. I have spent the rest of my time giving legal and other advice to the party and fighting its cases in court. I have never been interested in any executive posts and I have seen my role in the party mainly as a person who will try and ensure that it remains true to its founding principles. And it is for this reason that I have raised my voice whenever I have found it to be slipping from its path.

Arvind, this party was founded with a lot of idealism by thousands of people, especially young people, who came out and spent a lot of their time, effort, energy, money, sweat and blood in order to create a vehicle for alternative politics, in order to create a party that would practice clean and transparent politics. *But unfortunately, all those principles are being betrayed by you and your coterie, who are currently in control of the party. And it has become a supremo-oriented, high-command culture kind of party.*

You feel that you can rectify everything by running the Delhi government well in the 5 years that you have. You think that if you deliver on governance, people will forget what you have done to the party. I wish you well in that endeavour. Even traditional political parties like Congress, BJP have done some governance. But the dream that we started with for clean and principled politics and corruption free governance was much much bigger. The fear that I have, is that after how you have behaved and the character traits that you have showed, this dream of clean and principled politics that the Aam Aadmi party was founded on may well turn into a nightmare. But still, I wish you well.

Goodbye and good luck,

Prashant

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Modi needs to get a grip internally before countering external threats. At the moment we are shooting on our foot with the likes of yogis & sadhvis. We are bombarded from all ends. Going all out at once would be detrimental. Let's take 'em one by one! Pretty sure we are working towards that..



Will Jaitley allow anything against NDTV?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584015060604846080
Fascism at its peak, now he wants to cimmunalise judiciary as well

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Will Jaitley allow anything against NDTV?


A Lutyen insider through & through, a cross party consensus candidate.. & more of a congressi in BJP clothing! He is seldom a media target... & one wonders why?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> A Lutyen insider through & through, a cross party consensus candidate.. & more of a congressi in BJP clothing! He is seldom a media target... & one wonders why?


He is allegedly funding Barkha Dutt's for a new media channel. Anyway I think he needs to go, can't win an election on his own yet wants to stick around like ankle weights on this government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> Will Jaitley allow anything against NDTV?


No. Jaitley will have to retire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. Jaitley will have to retire.


You mean MargDarshaking a la Mankanding?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> You mean MargDarshaking a la Mankanding?


----------



## ranjeet

SarthakGanguly said:


>


----------



## magudi

#mychoice to be an #adarshliberal


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> @Prometheus
> Kejriwal is purging AAP punjab leaders now.



what leaders????..............there are just 3 persons in AAP Punjab whom people know and trust ................wont matter if only 3 of them remain in Punjab ............every other idiot shall be kicked out who works against party .................they can go and join Badals.............

Party abhi bani nahi..................BC leaders pta nahi kha se aa jatte hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. Jaitley will have to retire.



Half the problems will be solved if he decides not give his weekly intview to darka butt


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> I wonder why pseudo nationalist government awarded P.S. Badal with Padma Vibushan.




People says that Modi is an addict ...........and Badals supplies him good quality stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> A Lutyen insider through & through, a cross party consensus candidate.. & more of a congressi in BJP clothing! He is seldom a media target... & one wonders why?



If you've noticed careful media at times even praises him especially undie tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Nicky G said:


> *Open Letter to Arvind Kejriwal by Prashant Bhushan*
> 
> _(Prashant Bhushan is a famous lawyer-activist whose public interest litigations have helped expose major scams. He is a founding member of the Aam Aadmi Party.)_
> 
> Dear Arvind,
> 
> In the National Council meeting held on the March 28, in your Convenor's address, instead of giving a review of the party's situation and the path ahead, you chose to launch an attack on Yogendra Ji, my father and me, making all sorts of false and inflammatory allegations against us. *Your speech incited several Delhi MLAs- (who were invited despite not being members of the NC) to scream that we were "gaddars" who should be thrown out, and behave in the manner of hooligans. Such was the ferocity of the mob of these MLAs and others as they rushed towards my father, that he felt that he may not get out of this alive.*
> 
> You did not even allow us to respond to your allegations. Immediately after your speech, in the middle of shouting and screaming by MLAs and others, Manish read out a resolution for our removal (without any chair, and without anyone allowing him to do so). He then proceeded to call for vote by show of hands without allowing any discussion, forcing us to walk out of what had clearly become a farce.
> 
> It was farcical for many reasons: Many members of the NC had not been invited or allowed to attend; more than half the people inside the meeting hall were non-members, which included MLAs, district and State convenors of four states, volunteers and bouncers; there was no orderly conduct of the proceedings for many reasons, including the hooliganism displayed by many people there; no independent videography was allowed, the party's Lokpal was not allowed, etc.
> 
> What has happened subsequent to the 28th, however, has taken the farce to a level where it seems as if a Stalinist purge is taking place in the party. *The party's internal Lokpal, a person of immense stature and independence, has been removed unconstitutionally, merely because he expressed his wish to attend the National Council meeting and was seen to be fair; other members of the National Executive are being suspended, again unconstitutionally, only because they had attended a press conference held by us after the hooliganism in the National Council meeting.*
> 
> Thereafter, you have ordered the release of a *carefully-edited* version of your speech at the National Council meeting, containing various false charges against us, and carefully editing out the portions showing the hooliganism of the mob. It is in such circumstances that I am having to write this open letter to you.
> 
> In order to respond to your charges, I would need to go back a bit to see where my serious differences started with you. If you will remember, my differences started after the Lok Sabha elections, when a series of things happened which began to show two serious defects in your character and personality. *Firstly, you wanted to push through your decisions at any cost in the party, despite the majority of the PAC or the National Executive disagreeing with you.* This included decisions that would have undoubtedly been very harmful for the party and against public interest. *And secondly, you were willing to use some very highly unethical and even criminal means to achieve your ends.*
> 
> After the Lok Sabha elections, you felt that the party was finished, and could only be revived if it were able to form the government again in Delhi. So immediately after the elections, you started talking to the Congress party for taking its support again to form the government in Delhi. When news of this came out, a large number of important people in the party including Prithvi Reddy, Mayank Gandhi and Anjali Damania called me up saying this would be disastrous, and if this happens, they would have to quit the party. I was in Shimla at that time, I called you up, and I said that you should not go ahead with this unless there is a proper discussion in the Political Action Committee (PAC).
> 
> I immediately came back and we had a meeting of the PAC at your residence. And at that meeting, a majority of the members - 5:4 - felt that we should not go ahead with forming the government with Congress' support. I had pointed out that this would seem extremely opportunistic, since there was no logical reason for us to change our publicly stated position. I also added that such a government would not last, as the Congress will withdraw support soon, and thereafter, for us to revive the party would become even more difficult.
> 
> *Instead of abiding by the majority decision, you said that while that may be the majority view, as the Convenor of the party, you have the right to take the final decision, and that you would go ahead with seeking Congress' support.* At that point, I had a verbal argument with you. I said the party can't be run in this manner, and it has to be run by some democratic means. So it was decided to refer this issue to the National Executive which had many more people. This reference was made by email, and people were expected to vote by next morning. By next morning, again a majority of people opposed this decision in the National Executive and yet, *a letter was secretly sent by you to the Lieutenant Governor of Delhi saying that he should not dissolve the Assembly for another week because AAP wants to seek the opinion of the people on whether to form the government again.*
> 
> Immediately after the letter came out, Congress said they were not ready to support AAP and that left us with egg on our face with the result that you had to backtrack the next day and apologize. But despite that, the attempt to form the government with Congress' support or with the support of breakaway MLAs from the Congress continued, as is clear from the s*ting tape of Rajesh Garg* which shows you were wanting to form the government with the support of those MLAs whom you had yourself accused of having being bought over by the BJP for Rs. 4 crore each. How could you even think of forming a government with the support of such people! And this went on till as late as November, just before the dissolution of the Assembly. *In November, you called Nikhil Dey and asked him to speak to Rahul Gandhi to convince him to get the Congress party to support.* But Nikhil told you that he can't talk to Rahul Gandhi on this issue.
> 
> Can you deny any of these facts? *All this, showed your willingness to go against majority opinion, break all democratic rules of the party, and seek unethical support of MLAs whom you yourself had accused of being corrupt, all in the pursuit of power at any cost.*
> 
> Then came the issue of AVAM or Aam Aadmi Volunteer Action Manch, which was a group of volunteers who wanted their voices heard in the party. Because this was threatening to brew into a rebellion amongst volunteers who felt that they were being used only like slave labour, and because you felt that it was necessary to crush this, *it appears that the party got an SMS sent in the name of AVAM, saying that volunteers should join the BJP - the idea was to suggest that AVAM had become an agent of the BJP, though the SMS was fabricated by the party itself in the name of AVAM.* And using this, you announced in a Google Hangout that these people had become traitors because of that SMS. And on that basis, Karan Singh, who was the leader of AVAM, was suspended and removed from the party. He appealed to the national disciplinary committee, which I was heading, and he said 'I had been saying that this is not sent by me, please have this investigated'. So I asked you and Dilip Pandey and others to get this investigated, but you steadfastly refused.
> 
> Eventually, *Karan Singh had to lodge an FIR, and the police investigated the matter and it was found that a volunteer of the party, not of AVAM, called Deepak Chaudhary, created this identity in the name of AAVAAM and used that to send that SMS. *You should know Arvind, that *impersonating an organisation or persons in order to defame them, is a serious criminal offence.* Unfortunately young volunteers in the party *under your tutelage are being taught that use of such means is OK in politics, since any means used to defeat a "Bigger evil" is OK.*
> 
> Then came the issue of whether the party should contest Assembly elections in Haryana and Maharashtra. Again the matter was put to the National Executive by email, and the majority - 15 is to 4 - said that that should be left to state units to decide in accordance with our principle of Swaraj. *But you did not allow that decision to be implemented. *And eventually, it was rendered infructuous, because elections came too close and finally in that National Executive meet in Sangrur it was decided that there's no point, and one should forget about contesting those elections.
> 
> When the Delhi elections were announced and campaigning started,* you instructed volunteers to start a campaign 'Modi for PM, Kejriwal for CM'.* I said this is totally unprincipled. It means that our party has gone down on its knees before Modi at a time when it was positioning itself as the main opposition to Modi.
> 
> When the process of candidate selection for the Delhi Assembly election of 2015 started,* I found there was no transparency.* Contrary to earlier practice, we were not posting candidates' names on the website. Even the PAC, which was meant to approve the candidate, was not being sent the bio-data or names of the candidates in advance to enable us to check the records of the candidates. In the second meeting of the PAC to discuss candidate selection, because I had received complaints about two of the candidates who were being proposed in that meeting, I pointed this out. You got very angry saying, "Why do you think we will be selecting crooked people?" I said that is not the point - we need to have some transparency and due diligence. That led to an argument between you and me, and I walked out of that meeting and wrote an email on November 27, that I cannot be a rubber stamp for non-transparent and questionable selection of candidates. That email is now in the public domain.
> 
> After that, in the next list, again there were at least four questionable candidates among the 10 names proposed. Yogendra Yadav and I wrote a letter to the PAC on 10th December, detailing the objections against these four and pointing out that this time, the process of candidate selection was very different from the last time. This time, we were giving tickets to a large number of political entrepreneurs who had joined the party only for opportunism, who had jumped ship from Congress, BJP or BSP at the last moment, who had no ideological commitment to our party, had no record of public service, and whose sources of wealth weren't explained.
> 
> Some of them were people against whom our party had itself complained that they were distributing money or liquor or had beaten up our volunteers. One of them (our initial choice from Wazirpur), went back to the BJP within 4 hours of us announcing his candidature. Your initial choice for the Mehrauli seat, Gandas, had to be dropped at the last moment only because his photographs were circulated with him showing off, with a glass of liquor in one hand and a revolver in the other. Yet, while he was dropped, his brother was given the ticket. Eventually, even he had to be changed because our Lokpal, Admiral Ramdas gave a strong report against him.
> 
> Thereafter, AAP stopped having meetings of the PAC or sending names for the approval of the PAC, and started announcing names on their own. When all this happened, I said "Now enough is enough. If this does not stop, and if there is no credible scrutiny of these candidates, I will have to resign from the party and make public the reasons for my resignation." On that, an emergency meeting was called at my residence on January 4, by Yogendra Yadav, Prithvi Reddy etc which had 16-17 people from all over the country, important functionaries of the party. All of them felt that the party's campaign would be ruined if I resigned at that stage.
> 
> In that meeting I said, "Look, all these kinds of compromises are being made, various ethical corners are being cut and now you are selecting these kind of candidates without proper transparency or scrutiny. If you go with these kinds of candidates, then even if you win, the further compromises that you will have to make, will be such that they will completely destroy the USP of the party, which is of being a clean, transparent party, wedded to alternative politics. And instead of winning by using these kinds of candidates, it would be better to lose the elections by going with clean and honourable candidates". That statement is being twisted around to claim that I said that I wanted the party to lose.
> 
> I had said that rather than winning by these kinds of candidates and means, it's better to go with honourable candidates and run the risk of a possible loss. Because winning with these kinds of candidates and means destroys the founding principles of the party in the short run, and will destroy the party itself in the long run.
> 
> If I had wanted the party to lose the elections, I would have resigned and gone public with my reasons at that very time. If Yogendra Yadav wanted the party to lose, he would not have convened that meeting and stopped me from going public. Instead, he worked his heart out for this campaign, defended the party on innumerable occasions on TV. And yet you have the temerity to accuse even him, along with me, of working for the defeat of the party!
> 
> At the end of that meeting, an arrangement was worked out with your express consent, that: We would immediately refer all the complaints against candidates who had been selected to the Lokpal of the party and his decision would be final. And the rest of the issues of institutional reforms about transparency in the party, accountability, swaraj, inner party democracy - those issues will be taken up immediately after the elections. So those complaints against 12 candidates were referred to the Lokpal. In the 4 days that he had to do this exercise, he recommended the removal of two against whom there was clear evidence, recommended the issuance of warnings against six against whom there was some evidence, and allowed four to continue. Two were thus removed.
> 
> But the other issue of institutional reforms, which was agreed to be taken up within two days of the election results, were not discussed. Instead, the National Executive meeting of February 26, which you chose not to attend, started with Vishwas announcing your resignation and a no holds barred attack on Yogendra Yadav and myself by members of your coterie. The message conveyed by them on your behalf was clear: That the price for your continuing as Convenor was our removal from the PAC and NE. I then responded and pointed out the things I have mentioned above, and the issues of institutional reforms, but those were not discussed. The only issue that was discussed that day was whether you should continue as Convenor.
> 
> We all agreed that you should continue, but thereafter, some people went to your residence to meet you, and you made it clear that it's either you or us, and that we have to be removed. And therefore, that is what happened in the next meeting which was held on March 4.
> 
> A charge that is made against me is that I did not campaign for the party during this election. I had said that I can't campaign for many of these candidates, and given the manner in which these candidates had been selected, I was willing to campaign only for those candidates about whom I was fairly certain that they were the kind of people who would take the ideology of clean politics forward and work in public interest if they win. I had in fact given a list of five people that I thought were decent. But the party did not send me any programme for addressing public meetings. I therefore went for Pankaj Pushkar's public meetings who had personally invited me.
> 
> The other charge made against me is that I stopped people from donating to AAP. When other people asked me whether they should donate etc, I'd said, "Look, you should donate to those candidates who appear to be decent and honest to you". You and your coterie have made the same charge against my sister Shalini Gupta. She also said the same thing that I had said to a closed circle of friends. In fact she strenuously encouraged the Global group to donate to deserving candidates, which is why several candidates got so much funds from NRIs.
> 
> Your coterie have also accused my father, my sister and myself of trying to capture the party. Arvind, you know very well that none of us have even wanted any executive positions or tickets for ourselves or any friends or family members. We have only tried to contribute and help in every way that we could to see the party grow into a powerful and credible vehicle for alternative politics in the country. My father, apart from donating more than 2 crores as seed money to the party, has spent an enormous amount of time in giving selfless advice, legal and otherwise to the party. He played a major role in the draft of the Jan Lokpal bill. He worked for the well being of the party with his "tan, man and dhan". Yes, when he felt that you, for various reasons were not the right person to lead the party organisation, he frankly told you so. Apart from the reasons of ethical compromises mentioned above, he also saw that you were violating the constitution and rules of the party repeatedly, not allowing any working structure of the party organisation to be created (other than a coterie), and were not interested in formulating the policies of the party.
> 
> For two years, the elaborate reports of the 34 policy committees that we had set up, have been gathering dust because you havent found the time or have the inclination to look at those reports and apply your mind to them. You accuse my father of having stated that you were his third choice for CM after Kiran Bedi and Ajay Maken. That was his honest view after seeing all the shorcomings in your character that he had been observing. I had immediately publicly disagreed with his opinion, but in the light of what has transpired subsequently, particularly the stage managed lumpenism that you got unleashed in the NC meeting, I regretfully wonder if he was right.
> 
> My sister Shalini Gupta, as well as many other highly qualified persons, left their lucrative jobs abroad to help you build credible and efficient systems which would have proper cells and expertise so that it could function as a world class organisation. On repeated occasions you had yourself asked Shalini to give up her job for the sake of the country and said that her role as Organization Development Advisor was only an advisory role and not a formal position with any power in the party as discussed in the PAC before she was appointed. However it became clear over time that you did not want any professional advice in this matter. Instead you asked Ashutosh who has no such professional expertise to come up with an alternative plan to make each cell of the party organisation an appendage to your coterie and accountable only to you.
> 
> It is true Arvind that I have not contributed as much as you for the party. I have not fasted, nor gone to jail. I have been mostly involved in my various PILs against various scams, 2G, Coalgate, the CBI director, 4G, the Reliance Gas robbery, against GM foods, Nuclear Power Plants, destructive Hydel projects, Section 66A, Tobacco and Gutka, etc. I have spent the rest of my time giving legal and other advice to the party and fighting its cases in court. I have never been interested in any executive posts and I have seen my role in the party mainly as a person who will try and ensure that it remains true to its founding principles. And it is for this reason that I have raised my voice whenever I have found it to be slipping from its path.
> 
> Arvind, this party was founded with a lot of idealism by thousands of people, especially young people, who came out and spent a lot of their time, effort, energy, money, sweat and blood in order to create a vehicle for alternative politics, in order to create a party that would practice clean and transparent politics. *But unfortunately, all those principles are being betrayed by you and your coterie, who are currently in control of the party. And it has become a supremo-oriented, high-command culture kind of party.*
> 
> You feel that you can rectify everything by running the Delhi government well in the 5 years that you have. You think that if you deliver on governance, people will forget what you have done to the party. I wish you well in that endeavour. Even traditional political parties like Congress, BJP have done some governance. But the dream that we started with for clean and principled politics and corruption free governance was much much bigger. The fear that I have, is that after how you have behaved and the character traits that you have showed, this dream of clean and principled politics that the Aam Aadmi party was founded on may well turn into a nightmare. But still, I wish you well.
> 
> Goodbye and good luck,
> 
> Prashant




Oh my god ..............a love letter from PB.

who is Prashant btw??? Is he of same status like Former Minister Jaswant SIngh???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> If you've noticed careful media at times even praises him especially undie tv


& guess who was the chief guest for Mr Sardesai's book launch..it was Mr Jaitly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

magudi said:


> Sikhs will demand anti conversion law?
> Don't see that happening




SGPC tried to hire preachers .........had to abandon the programme when people started complaining that asking anyone to convert to Sikhism is actually against Sikhism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> what leaders????..............there are just 3 persons in AAP Punjab whom people know and trust ................wont matter if only 3 of them remain in Punjab ............every other idiot shall be kicked out who works against party .................they can go and join Badals.............
> 
> Party abhi bani nahi..................BC leaders pta nahi kha se aa jatte hai



Looks like Kejriwal might sack 1/4 of AAP's strength in Lok Sabha as well. 
It seems there's no space for dissent in AAP: Dharamvir Gandhi | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Looks like Kejriwal might sack 1/4 of AAP's strength in Lok Sabha as well.
> It seems there's no space for dissent in AAP: Dharamvir Gandhi | Business Standard News




People are burning effigies of Gandhi in Patiala in front of his home...........from past many days............

No one knew who was Gandhi , before he won elections or as such got ticket from AAP.
His political career is dead now..............Many of my friends became polling agents for him..............now they are making graffiti on his home walls .

Inside stuff............He was very anti-Bhagwant mann and Chotepur as he was eying position for Chief minister of Punjab ....

good thing , people like him will be out before 2017 elections..................if anyone else is needed to be kicked out.....................Punjab unit shall do it within 2015.

Just a news to share with u...............Surjit Singh Barnala ....who was Cheif minister of Punjab ...........from Akali Dal ........has made his grandson fight elections against Akali Dal in Dhuri bypolls...................does that ended Akali Dal??

kicking few power hungry idiots out wont kill AAP Punjab as long as people believe in their cause



ranjeet said:


> Looks like Kejriwal might sack 1/4 of AAP's strength in Lok Sabha as well.
> It seems there's no space for dissent in AAP: Dharamvir Gandhi | Business Standard News




BTW ......People are waiting eagerly for Kheira to join AAP................his membership is on hold as some allegations are made against him by Badals..................hopefully he will be able to clear his name before elections................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> People are burning effigies of Gandhi in Patiala in front of his home...........from past many days............
> 
> No one knew who was Gandhi , before he won elections or as such got ticket from AAP.
> His political career is dead now..............Many of my friends became polling agents for him..............now they are making graffiti on his home walls .
> 
> Inside stuff............He was very anti-Bhagwant mann and Chotepur as he was eying position for Chief minister of Punjab ....
> 
> good thing , people like him will be out before 2017 elections..................if anyone else is needed to be kicked out.....................Punjab unit shall do it within 2015.
> 
> Just a news to share with u...............Surjit Singh Barnala ....who was Cheif minister of Punjab ...........from Akali Dal ........has made his grandson fight elections against Akali Dal in Dhuri bypolls...................does that ended Akali Dal??
> 
> kicking few power hungry idiots out wont kill AAP Punjab as long as people believe in their cause


I see AAP forming government in Punjab in coming elections no doubt about it, but that government will also have infighting, many more such power hungry people will emerge. Just wait and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

ranjeet said:


> Looks like Kejriwal might sack 1/4 of AAP's strength in Lok Sabha as well.
> It seems there's no space for dissent in AAP: Dharamvir Gandhi | Business Standard News


Aap has almost no stand now. It's a beggers party. Arvind is being too adamant on his personal rational. I don't see a future for them unless they offer free water next time. Punjabi might give power to aap. Known for their c&(;₹Tia panti.

The best that could have happned to Delhi was mrs Dixit. People couldn't digest all the good work and governance. Delhi is suffering now after almost 11 years for the first time there was a power cut in vasant vihar. Now imagine what will happen in peak summer.

Delhi put it's own feet on axe. I wonder where are those Facebook Hurd is gone which was singing aap anthem during election.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal is purging AAP punjab leaders now.


Do you seriously expect a sane reply from him. He will say how great phoolka is. When ppl asked his opinion on bungalow taken by kejriwal he said his is bigger . he shouts Bhakt Bhakt all day forgetting he is also one.



Nicky G said:


> *Open Letter to Arvind Kejriwal by Prashant Bhushan*
> 
> _(Prashant Bhushan is a famous lawyer-activist whose public interest litigations have helped expose major scams. He is a founding member of the Aam Aadmi Party.)_
> 
> Dear Arvind,
> 
> In the National Council meeting held on the March 28, in your Convenor's address, instead of giving a review of the party's situation and the path ahead, you chose to launch an attack on Yogendra Ji, my father and me, making all sorts of false and inflammatory allegations against us. *Your speech incited several Delhi MLAs- (who were invited despite not being members of the NC) to scream that we were "gaddars" who should be thrown out, and behave in the manner of hooligans. Such was the ferocity of the mob of these MLAs and others as they rushed towards my father, that he felt that he may not get out of this alive.*
> 
> You did not even allow us to respond to your allegations. Immediately after your speech, in the middle of shouting and screaming by MLAs and others, Manish read out a resolution for our removal (without any chair, and without anyone allowing him to do so). He then proceeded to call for vote by show of hands without allowing any discussion, forcing us to walk out of what had clearly become a farce.
> 
> It was farcical for many reasons: Many members of the NC had not been invited or allowed to attend; more than half the people inside the meeting hall were non-members, which included MLAs, district and State convenors of four states, volunteers and bouncers; there was no orderly conduct of the proceedings for many reasons, including the hooliganism displayed by many people there; no independent videography was allowed, the party's Lokpal was not allowed, etc.
> 
> What has happened subsequent to the 28th, however, has taken the farce to a level where it seems as if a Stalinist purge is taking place in the party. *The party's internal Lokpal, a person of immense stature and independence, has been removed unconstitutionally, merely because he expressed his wish to attend the National Council meeting and was seen to be fair; other members of the National Executive are being suspended, again unconstitutionally, only because they had attended a press conference held by us after the hooliganism in the National Council meeting.*
> 
> Thereafter, you have ordered the release of a *carefully-edited* version of your speech at the National Council meeting, containing various false charges against us, and carefully editing out the portions showing the hooliganism of the mob. It is in such circumstances that I am having to write this open letter to you.
> 
> In order to respond to your charges, I would need to go back a bit to see where my serious differences started with you. If you will remember, my differences started after the Lok Sabha elections, when a series of things happened which began to show two serious defects in your character and personality. *Firstly, you wanted to push through your decisions at any cost in the party, despite the majority of the PAC or the National Executive disagreeing with you.* This included decisions that would have undoubtedly been very harmful for the party and against public interest. *And secondly, you were willing to use some very highly unethical and even criminal means to achieve your ends.*
> 
> After the Lok Sabha elections, you felt that the party was finished, and could only be revived if it were able to form the government again in Delhi. So immediately after the elections, you started talking to the Congress party for taking its support again to form the government in Delhi. When news of this came out, a large number of important people in the party including Prithvi Reddy, Mayank Gandhi and Anjali Damania called me up saying this would be disastrous, and if this happens, they would have to quit the party. I was in Shimla at that time, I called you up, and I said that you should not go ahead with this unless there is a proper discussion in the Political Action Committee (PAC).
> 
> I immediately came back and we had a meeting of the PAC at your residence. And at that meeting, a majority of the members - 5:4 - felt that we should not go ahead with forming the government with Congress' support. I had pointed out that this would seem extremely opportunistic, since there was no logical reason for us to change our publicly stated position. I also added that such a government would not last, as the Congress will withdraw support soon, and thereafter, for us to revive the party would become even more difficult.
> 
> *Instead of abiding by the majority decision, you said that while that may be the majority view, as the Convenor of the party, you have the right to take the final decision, and that you would go ahead with seeking Congress' support.* At that point, I had a verbal argument with you. I said the party can't be run in this manner, and it has to be run by some democratic means. So it was decided to refer this issue to the National Executive which had many more people. This reference was made by email, and people were expected to vote by next morning. By next morning, again a majority of people opposed this decision in the National Executive and yet, *a letter was secretly sent by you to the Lieutenant Governor of Delhi saying that he should not dissolve the Assembly for another week because AAP wants to seek the opinion of the people on whether to form the government again.*
> 
> Immediately after the letter came out, Congress said they were not ready to support AAP and that left us with egg on our face with the result that you had to backtrack the next day and apologize. But despite that, the attempt to form the government with Congress' support or with the support of breakaway MLAs from the Congress continued, as is clear from the s*ting tape of Rajesh Garg* which shows you were wanting to form the government with the support of those MLAs whom you had yourself accused of having being bought over by the BJP for Rs. 4 crore each. How could you even think of forming a government with the support of such people! And this went on till as late as November, just before the dissolution of the Assembly. *In November, you called Nikhil Dey and asked him to speak to Rahul Gandhi to convince him to get the Congress party to support.* But Nikhil told you that he can't talk to Rahul Gandhi on this issue.
> 
> Can you deny any of these facts? *All this, showed your willingness to go against majority opinion, break all democratic rules of the party, and seek unethical support of MLAs whom you yourself had accused of being corrupt, all in the pursuit of power at any cost.*
> 
> Then came the issue of AVAM or Aam Aadmi Volunteer Action Manch, which was a group of volunteers who wanted their voices heard in the party. Because this was threatening to brew into a rebellion amongst volunteers who felt that they were being used only like slave labour, and because you felt that it was necessary to crush this, *it appears that the party got an SMS sent in the name of AVAM, saying that volunteers should join the BJP - the idea was to suggest that AVAM had become an agent of the BJP, though the SMS was fabricated by the party itself in the name of AVAM.* And using this, you announced in a Google Hangout that these people had become traitors because of that SMS. And on that basis, Karan Singh, who was the leader of AVAM, was suspended and removed from the party. He appealed to the national disciplinary committee, which I was heading, and he said 'I had been saying that this is not sent by me, please have this investigated'. So I asked you and Dilip Pandey and others to get this investigated, but you steadfastly refused.
> 
> Eventually, *Karan Singh had to lodge an FIR, and the police investigated the matter and it was found that a volunteer of the party, not of AVAM, called Deepak Chaudhary, created this identity in the name of AAVAAM and used that to send that SMS. *You should know Arvind, that *impersonating an organisation or persons in order to defame them, is a serious criminal offence.* Unfortunately young volunteers in the party *under your tutelage are being taught that use of such means is OK in politics, since any means used to defeat a "Bigger evil" is OK.*
> 
> Then came the issue of whether the party should contest Assembly elections in Haryana and Maharashtra. Again the matter was put to the National Executive by email, and the majority - 15 is to 4 - said that that should be left to state units to decide in accordance with our principle of Swaraj. *But you did not allow that decision to be implemented. *And eventually, it was rendered infructuous, because elections came too close and finally in that National Executive meet in Sangrur it was decided that there's no point, and one should forget about contesting those elections.
> 
> When the Delhi elections were announced and campaigning started,* you instructed volunteers to start a campaign 'Modi for PM, Kejriwal for CM'.* I said this is totally unprincipled. It means that our party has gone down on its knees before Modi at a time when it was positioning itself as the main opposition to Modi.
> 
> When the process of candidate selection for the Delhi Assembly election of 2015 started,* I found there was no transparency.* Contrary to earlier practice, we were not posting candidates' names on the website. Even the PAC, which was meant to approve the candidate, was not being sent the bio-data or names of the candidates in advance to enable us to check the records of the candidates. In the second meeting of the PAC to discuss candidate selection, because I had received complaints about two of the candidates who were being proposed in that meeting, I pointed this out. You got very angry saying, "Why do you think we will be selecting crooked people?" I said that is not the point - we need to have some transparency and due diligence. That led to an argument between you and me, and I walked out of that meeting and wrote an email on November 27, that I cannot be a rubber stamp for non-transparent and questionable selection of candidates. That email is now in the public domain.
> 
> After that, in the next list, again there were at least four questionable candidates among the 10 names proposed. Yogendra Yadav and I wrote a letter to the PAC on 10th December, detailing the objections against these four and pointing out that this time, the process of candidate selection was very different from the last time. This time, we were giving tickets to a large number of political entrepreneurs who had joined the party only for opportunism, who had jumped ship from Congress, BJP or BSP at the last moment, who had no ideological commitment to our party, had no record of public service, and whose sources of wealth weren't explained.
> 
> Some of them were people against whom our party had itself complained that they were distributing money or liquor or had beaten up our volunteers. One of them (our initial choice from Wazirpur), went back to the BJP within 4 hours of us announcing his candidature. Your initial choice for the Mehrauli seat, Gandas, had to be dropped at the last moment only because his photographs were circulated with him showing off, with a glass of liquor in one hand and a revolver in the other. Yet, while he was dropped, his brother was given the ticket. Eventually, even he had to be changed because our Lokpal, Admiral Ramdas gave a strong report against him.
> 
> Thereafter, AAP stopped having meetings of the PAC or sending names for the approval of the PAC, and started announcing names on their own. When all this happened, I said "Now enough is enough. If this does not stop, and if there is no credible scrutiny of these candidates, I will have to resign from the party and make public the reasons for my resignation." On that, an emergency meeting was called at my residence on January 4, by Yogendra Yadav, Prithvi Reddy etc which had 16-17 people from all over the country, important functionaries of the party. All of them felt that the party's campaign would be ruined if I resigned at that stage.
> 
> In that meeting I said, "Look, all these kinds of compromises are being made, various ethical corners are being cut and now you are selecting these kind of candidates without proper transparency or scrutiny. If you go with these kinds of candidates, then even if you win, the further compromises that you will have to make, will be such that they will completely destroy the USP of the party, which is of being a clean, transparent party, wedded to alternative politics. And instead of winning by using these kinds of candidates, it would be better to lose the elections by going with clean and honourable candidates". That statement is being twisted around to claim that I said that I wanted the party to lose.
> 
> I had said that rather than winning by these kinds of candidates and means, it's better to go with honourable candidates and run the risk of a possible loss. Because winning with these kinds of candidates and means destroys the founding principles of the party in the short run, and will destroy the party itself in the long run.
> 
> If I had wanted the party to lose the elections, I would have resigned and gone public with my reasons at that very time. If Yogendra Yadav wanted the party to lose, he would not have convened that meeting and stopped me from going public. Instead, he worked his heart out for this campaign, defended the party on innumerable occasions on TV. And yet you have the temerity to accuse even him, along with me, of working for the defeat of the party!
> 
> At the end of that meeting, an arrangement was worked out with your express consent, that: We would immediately refer all the complaints against candidates who had been selected to the Lokpal of the party and his decision would be final. And the rest of the issues of institutional reforms about transparency in the party, accountability, swaraj, inner party democracy - those issues will be taken up immediately after the elections. So those complaints against 12 candidates were referred to the Lokpal. In the 4 days that he had to do this exercise, he recommended the removal of two against whom there was clear evidence, recommended the issuance of warnings against six against whom there was some evidence, and allowed four to continue. Two were thus removed.
> 
> But the other issue of institutional reforms, which was agreed to be taken up within two days of the election results, were not discussed. Instead, the National Executive meeting of February 26, which you chose not to attend, started with Vishwas announcing your resignation and a no holds barred attack on Yogendra Yadav and myself by members of your coterie. The message conveyed by them on your behalf was clear: That the price for your continuing as Convenor was our removal from the PAC and NE. I then responded and pointed out the things I have mentioned above, and the issues of institutional reforms, but those were not discussed. The only issue that was discussed that day was whether you should continue as Convenor.
> 
> We all agreed that you should continue, but thereafter, some people went to your residence to meet you, and you made it clear that it's either you or us, and that we have to be removed. And therefore, that is what happened in the next meeting which was held on March 4.
> 
> A charge that is made against me is that I did not campaign for the party during this election. I had said that I can't campaign for many of these candidates, and given the manner in which these candidates had been selected, I was willing to campaign only for those candidates about whom I was fairly certain that they were the kind of people who would take the ideology of clean politics forward and work in public interest if they win. I had in fact given a list of five people that I thought were decent. But the party did not send me any programme for addressing public meetings. I therefore went for Pankaj Pushkar's public meetings who had personally invited me.
> 
> The other charge made against me is that I stopped people from donating to AAP. When other people asked me whether they should donate etc, I'd said, "Look, you should donate to those candidates who appear to be decent and honest to you". You and your coterie have made the same charge against my sister Shalini Gupta. She also said the same thing that I had said to a closed circle of friends. In fact she strenuously encouraged the Global group to donate to deserving candidates, which is why several candidates got so much funds from NRIs.
> 
> Your coterie have also accused my father, my sister and myself of trying to capture the party. Arvind, you know very well that none of us have even wanted any executive positions or tickets for ourselves or any friends or family members. We have only tried to contribute and help in every way that we could to see the party grow into a powerful and credible vehicle for alternative politics in the country. My father, apart from donating more than 2 crores as seed money to the party, has spent an enormous amount of time in giving selfless advice, legal and otherwise to the party. He played a major role in the draft of the Jan Lokpal bill. He worked for the well being of the party with his "tan, man and dhan". Yes, when he felt that you, for various reasons were not the right person to lead the party organisation, he frankly told you so. Apart from the reasons of ethical compromises mentioned above, he also saw that you were violating the constitution and rules of the party repeatedly, not allowing any working structure of the party organisation to be created (other than a coterie), and were not interested in formulating the policies of the party.
> 
> For two years, the elaborate reports of the 34 policy committees that we had set up, have been gathering dust because you havent found the time or have the inclination to look at those reports and apply your mind to them. You accuse my father of having stated that you were his third choice for CM after Kiran Bedi and Ajay Maken. That was his honest view after seeing all the shorcomings in your character that he had been observing. I had immediately publicly disagreed with his opinion, but in the light of what has transpired subsequently, particularly the stage managed lumpenism that you got unleashed in the NC meeting, I regretfully wonder if he was right.
> 
> My sister Shalini Gupta, as well as many other highly qualified persons, left their lucrative jobs abroad to help you build credible and efficient systems which would have proper cells and expertise so that it could function as a world class organisation. On repeated occasions you had yourself asked Shalini to give up her job for the sake of the country and said that her role as Organization Development Advisor was only an advisory role and not a formal position with any power in the party as discussed in the PAC before she was appointed. However it became clear over time that you did not want any professional advice in this matter. Instead you asked Ashutosh who has no such professional expertise to come up with an alternative plan to make each cell of the party organisation an appendage to your coterie and accountable only to you.
> 
> It is true Arvind that I have not contributed as much as you for the party. I have not fasted, nor gone to jail. I have been mostly involved in my various PILs against various scams, 2G, Coalgate, the CBI director, 4G, the Reliance Gas robbery, against GM foods, Nuclear Power Plants, destructive Hydel projects, Section 66A, Tobacco and Gutka, etc. I have spent the rest of my time giving legal and other advice to the party and fighting its cases in court. I have never been interested in any executive posts and I have seen my role in the party mainly as a person who will try and ensure that it remains true to its founding principles. And it is for this reason that I have raised my voice whenever I have found it to be slipping from its path.
> 
> Arvind, this party was founded with a lot of idealism by thousands of people, especially young people, who came out and spent a lot of their time, effort, energy, money, sweat and blood in order to create a vehicle for alternative politics, in order to create a party that would practice clean and transparent politics. *But unfortunately, all those principles are being betrayed by you and your coterie, who are currently in control of the party. And it has become a supremo-oriented, high-command culture kind of party.*
> 
> You feel that you can rectify everything by running the Delhi government well in the 5 years that you have. You think that if you deliver on governance, people will forget what you have done to the party. I wish you well in that endeavour. Even traditional political parties like Congress, BJP have done some governance. But the dream that we started with for clean and principled politics and corruption free governance was much much bigger. The fear that I have, is that after how you have behaved and the character traits that you have showed, this dream of clean and principled politics that the Aam Aadmi party was founded on may well turn into a nightmare. But still, I wish you well.
> 
> Goodbye and good luck,
> 
> Prashant


Sab chor hai ji hame chor ke. Ham to aam admi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

duhastmish said:


> Aap has almost no stand now. It's a beggers party. Arvind is being too adamant on his personal rational. I don't see a future for them unless they offer free water next time. Punjabi might give power to aap. Known for their c&-);₹Tia panti.
> 
> The best that could have happned to Delhi was mrs Dixit. People couldn't digest all the good work and governance. Delhi is suffering now after almost 11 years for the first time there was a power cut in vasant vihar. Now imagine what will happen in peak summer.
> 
> Delhi put it's own feet on axe. I wonder where are those Facebook Hurd is gone which was singing aap anthem during election.


Kejriwal wants power to himself only hence delhi will suffer more cuts in the peak season.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I see AAP forming government in Punjab in coming elections no doubt about it, but that government will also have infighting, many more such power hungry people will emerge. Just wait and watch.




maybe ............maybe not

every political Party in Punjab have infighting except Akali Dal ( Because Badals kicked everyone out ......people got kicked)

Congress literally divided into two parts ............one half is with Captain ....other half with a crook named Bajwa

AAP has only 3-4 prominent persons in Punjab .............all others are just jokers claiming to be leaders of a non-existant party ...............they are bound to make problems .............it all comes to the point where u have to make someone big enough to control any infighting.

As far I know Chotepur is a good person and seasoned politician .......but he has remained independent for most of his life..........he will need help if he put in that position .....he never gets angry ....and make sound decisions

Bhagwant Mann is most popular face of AAP Punjab .......and can ralli masses behind him....................but he is very immature in politics and have made stupid statements in party meets that cant be shared here ( the reason why Chotepur was made convenor but not Mann)

Phoolkha is just too kind and innocent for politics...........I dont think he can survive..............he needs to become a gunda of his own kind if he needs to take on Badals



gslv said:


> Do you seriously expect a sane reply from him. He will say how great phoolka is. When ppl asked his opinion on bungalow taken by kejriwal he said his is bigger . he shouts Bhakt Bhakt all day forgetting he is also one.
> 
> 
> Sab chor hai ji hame chor ke. Ham to aam admi hai.




oye Bhakt why BJP and Congress joined hands in Batala MC elections????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

Hamare haryana k cm Saab toh love to sleep.

Btw


ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal wants power to himself only hence delhi will suffer more cuts in the peak season.


 Well that's one way to decrease power tariffs. It will be hard to catch up Dixit. I still have doubt if aap had no media support and social media techies. There will be tough competition if bjp fight with a resolve. Punjabi love drama and aap is bloody good at it. I think they might have caught Punjab by the balls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Prometheus said:


> oye Bhakt


That's expected from you. Yeah everyone is Bhakt who questions dear leader. Didn't you say your bungalow is bigger than what kejriwal got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

gslv said:


> That's expected from you. Yeah everyone is Bhakt who questions dear leader.




oye Bhakt ...........answer de

How do u feel that BJP and Congress joined hands and hugged openly in Batala MC ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

gslv said:


> Do you seriously expect a sane reply from him. He will say how great phoolka is. When ppl asked his opinion on bungalow taken by kejriwal he said his is bigger . he shouts Bhakt Bhakt all day forgetting he is also one.


You can't blame him, if my state has been suffering like Punjab I would have been singing the same tune. Akalis are not saints everyone knows that and Congress well same as Akalis a little better or worse but AAP is promising to tackle the drug issues and they have people who been working against this menace on the ground level. We need to divorce AAP delhi unit from that of Punjab to understand where he is coming from.


----------



## gslv

Prometheus said:


> oye Bhakt ...........answer de
> 
> How do u feel that BJP and Congress joined hands and hugged openly in Batala MC ???


First of all I am no Bhakt. I voted for bjd in my state election not bjp. So if bjp allied with congi then bad for them. I have no love for bjp or Congress, but putting everyone under the bracket of bhakts is not good either. I am asking why kejriwal blamed dixit for the bungalow now sisodia is staying there. Isn't that hypocrisy?



ranjeet said:


> You can't blame him, if my state has been suffering like Punjab I would have been singing the same tune. Akalis are not saints everyone knows that and Congress well same as Akalis a little better or worse but AAP is promising to tackle the drug issues and they have people who been working against this menace on the ground level. We need to divorce AAP delhi unit from that of Punjab to understand where he is coming from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

duhastmish said:


> Hamare haryana k cm Saab toh love to sleep.
> 
> Btw
> 
> Well that's one way to decrease power tariffs. It will be hard to catch up Dixit. I still have doubt if aap had no media support and social media techies. There will be tough competition if bjp fight with a resolve. Punjabi love drama and aap is bloody good at it. I think they might have caught Punjab by the balls


Nah drama is what Punjab has been witnessing in the name of fight against drug, they really need to save the younger ones from it. AAP is untested party and their local Punjab unit has good people only thing that worries me is Kejriwal might try to force his diktats on Punjab. But lets wait and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

gslv said:


> First of all I am no Bhakt. I voted for bjd in my state election not bjp. So if bjp allied with congi then bad for them. I have no love for bjp or Congress, but putting everyone under the bracket of bhakts is not good either. I am asking why kejriwal blamed digit for the bungalow now sisodia is staying there. Isn't that hypocrisy?




maybe kejru shall live in a tambo.................but still people will say he is using a fancy tambo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

ranjeet said:


> Nah drama is what Punjab has been witnessing in the name of fight against drug, they really need to save the younger ones from it. AAP is untested party and their local Punjab unit has good people only thing that worries me is Kejriwal might try to force his diktats on Punjab. But lets wait and watch.


He will, after all he is the dear leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

gslv said:


> First of all I am no Bhakt. I voted for bjd in my state election not bjp. So if bjp allied with congi then bad for them. I have no love for bjp or Congress, but putting everyone under the bracket of bhakts is not good either. I am asking why kejriwal blamed dixit for the bungalow now sisodia is staying there. Isn't that hypocrisy?




u know what is hypocrisy ???

Modi ji saying he hates dynasty in politics...................and later making a Badal as his Cabinet minister

even add salt to insult..............he is making a mufti minister too.

Modi ji says he will finish all militancy eyc eyc bla bla .........and later gives Padma award to a Khalistani

take care

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

gslv said:


> He will, after all he is the dear leader.


Well if that happens you will see @Prometheus asking for revenge on this very forum. 



Prometheus said:


> u know what is hypocrisy ???
> 
> Modi ji saying he hates dynasty in politics...................and later making a Badal as his Cabinet minister
> 
> even add salt to insult..............he is making a mufti minister too.
> 
> Modi ji says he will finish all militancy eyc eyc bla bla .........and later gives Padma award to a Khalistani
> 
> take care


Damn .. thank god i was banned nahi to Delhi election result ke baad tune laini deni karni thi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Well if that happens you will see @Prometheus asking for revenge on this very forum.




down with kejriwal ....

kejriwal haye haye 

btw Ranjeete ...........why did ur CM said Girls get raped because they use mobile phones and wear jeans??? that statement seemed idiotic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv

Prometheus said:


> u know what is hypocrisy ???
> 
> Modi ji saying he hates dynasty in politics...................and later making a Badal as his Cabinet minister
> 
> even add salt to insult..............he is making a mufti minister too.
> 
> Modi ji says he will finish all militancy eyc eyc bla bla .........and later gives Padma award to a Khalistani
> 
> take care


That is hypocrisy by Modi, also by kejriwal on the occasion that I have stated blaming dixit for her official residence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> down with kejriwal ....
> 
> kejriwal haye haye
> 
> btw Ranjeete ...........why did ur CM said Girls get raped because they use mobile phones and wear jeans??? that statement seemed idiotic



Yaar woh kya hai ki he is a celibate, he has little to zero knowledge about such matters. Jo logo ne bola wahi repeat kar diya. Ohnu pata honda kudiya ta cycle te gadda rakh ke vi turri jaandi aa, ta ohne cycle di vi FIR kat deni si.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> He is allegedly funding Barkha Dutt's for a new media channel. Anyway I think he needs to go, can't win an election on his own yet wants to stick around like ankle weights on this government.


Wait for NDA2 my friend. It's majboori in NDA1. Modi is an outsider..he had to have a lutyen insider in his group to tackle Delhi elite coterie! Things are not going remain as it is... margdarshak mandal is going to get crowded soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kadamba-warrior

ranjeet said:


> Looks like Kejriwal might sack 1/4 of AAP's strength in Lok Sabha as well.
> It seems there's no space for dissent in AAP: Dharamvir Gandhi | Business Standard News



Sacking entire 25% of his members in LS!! Wow, that's a lot!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

“Pray for Gaza” activists unable to pray for Yemen because of Tennis Elbow | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> man this dude is too good.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @levina


Leave Deepika alone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

kadamba-warrior said:


> Sacking entire 25% of his members in LS!! Wow, that's a lot!




Sacking  really?



levina said:


> Leave Deepika alone




#ourchoice

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> #ourchoice


Then to kill or not to kill is #mychoice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

India threatening criminal probe over black money: Swiss regulator

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

magudi said:


> #ourchoice



Amul did something cute

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

duhastmish said:


> The best that could have happned to Delhi was mrs Dixit. People couldn't digest all the good work and governance.



True.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

gslv said:


> First of all I am no Bhakt. I voted for bjd in my state election not bjp. So if bjp allied with congi then bad for them. I have no love for bjp or Congress, but putting everyone under the bracket of bhakts is not good either. I am asking why kejriwal blamed dixit for the bungalow now sisodia is staying there. Isn't that hypocrisy?


First get your facts right. Kejriwal blamed Shiela Dixit for living in posh 3, Motilal Nehru Marg residence which is a type VIII large bungalow. It is spread over 2.5 acres. She was living there from 2004.
Manish Sisodia is staying in just four-bedroom duplex Mathura Road bungalow which was used by Shiela Dixit only till 2004.Still Manish Sisodia's bunglow is smaller many big & small leaders of some states.


Prometheus said:


> maybe kejru shall live in a tambo.................but still people will say he is using a fancy tambo


But these BJP fanboys have no problem in Mr. Modi living in a house which is group of 5 large bunglows .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*Booked for raping minor, Kerala priest on the run*

Kerala Police have registered a case against a Catholic priest on charges of raping a minor girl from the community.

Ernakulam rural police said the accused, Fr Edwin Figarez, is a 41-year-old member of the Kottappuram Catholic diocese. After the police registered the case two days back, Figarez had gone into hiding.

The police said the minor girl had been exploited several times since January. The last incident was on March 28. The girl revealed the trauma to her family a few days back, after which her mother complained to the police.

Police sources said Figarez is active in the field of Christian devotional songs and has several compositions to his credit. He allegedly lured the girl exploiting her interest in music.

The spokesman of the Kottapuram diocese was not available for comment. A receptionist at the Bishop’s House said all priests were engaged in the observance of the Passion Week.

Last May, a young Catholic priest of Thrissur diocese had been arrested on charges of raping a nine-year-old girl. Fr Raju Kokkan had lured the girl from a poor family promising her a new dress for her Holy Communion.


*Booked for raping minor, Kerala priest on the run | The Indian Express


*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nicky G

Prometheus said:


> Oh my god ..............a love letter from PB.
> 
> who is Prashant btw??? Is he of same status like Former Minister Jaswant SIngh???



Hmm.. I see a Kejru fanboy trying to make a point, then again since it comes from a Kejru fan, it can't be worth more



gslv said:


> Sab chor hai ji hame chor ke. Ham to aam admi hai.



Poor Bhushan and Yadav ke Kejru-baba ne honesty certification revoke kar diya. Moving on.

*AAP crushing dissent within the party as well as within the government?*

*NEW DELHI:* While the ouster of Yogendra Yadav and Prashant Bhushan from the top leadership of AAP could be argued as an internal matter of the party, it seems that AAP is taking this approach – clipping feathers of those who raise dissenting voice – to governance as well.

Earlier we had seen how AAP volunteers were being allowed in Delhi state government meetings wherethey tried to interfere with functioning of bureaucracy. Then, the AAP government tried to strike a balance between ‘governance by the bureaucrats’ and ‘vigilantism by their volunteers’.

No room for dissent in his party and the government?

But recently, it seems that the Kejriwal government has come out openly in favor of volunteers and the party at the cost of bureaucrats and government officials.

There have been at least three such incidents in the past couple of days that shows that the Aam Aadmi Party is crushing dissent not only inside the party, but inside the government too.

On Monday, the government was reported to have *transferred the PWD official *who had earlier sent a notice to the then Education Minister of Delhi Manish Sisodia to vacate his government house last year, after Kejriwal had resigned as the Chief Minister.

The official was just doing his job as Sisodia was no more a part of the government and hence he needed to pay rent at market rate. But Sisodia, who is now the Deputy CM, seems to have taught a lesson to the employee for sending him a notice last year by getting him transferred.

A report in _The Daily Pioneer_ mentions that *senior IAS officers are now finding it difficult to handle AAP volunteers.* Apparently, a senior IAS officer walked out of a presentation in a huff when she was constantly interrupted by AAP volunteers during a high-level meeting.

In another instance, a* librarian was also transferred* as she had refused to issue books to AAP workers. The librarian had said that the books were for the use of government employees only, and now she finds herself with a transfer order.

Today, it has been reported that the AAP government *asked bureaucrat Ashish Joshi to discontinue as member-secretary* of the Delhi Dialogue Commission (DDC), barely a month after his appointment.

_The Indian Express_ claims that AAP leader Ashish Khetan asked Joshi to quit after he allegedly refused to appoint six AAP volunteers as coordinators of different task forces set up under the DDC.

Earlier Joshi was reported to have been humiliated when three AAP volunteers barged into his office in Chanakyapuri and had a verbal spat with him. Finally he was asked to quit as the party chose volunteers over bureaucrats.

Apart from showing vindictive nature of the party and its intolerance towards dissent, these incidents also show how AAP is actively encouraging participation of “volunteers” as government agents. This could again encourage vigilantism that was witnessed during the 49 days of AAP rule last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

kadamba-warrior said:


> Sacking entire 25% of his members in LS!! Wow, that's a lot!


They need massive cleaning from within


----------



## Soumitra

Juggernautjatt said:


> But these BJP fanboys have no problem in Mr. Modi living in a house which is group of 5 large bunglows .



First He does not stay in 5 bunglows. Only in one. The other are for security and staff

Second 7 RCR is the official residence of the PM of the country. If at some point in distant future indians decide to elect kejriwal as the PM then he will also stay in 7 RCR and no one will say anything

7, Race Course Road - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> *Booked for raping minor, Kerala priest on the run*
> 
> Kerala Police have registered a case against a Catholic priest on charges of raping a minor girl from the community.
> 
> Ernakulam rural police said the accused, Fr Edwin Figarez, is a 41-year-old member of the Kottappuram Catholic diocese. After the police registered the case two days back, Figarez had gone into hiding.
> 
> The police said the minor girl had been exploited several times since January. The last incident was on March 28. The girl revealed the trauma to her family a few days back, after which her mother complained to the police.
> 
> Police sources said Figarez is active in the field of Christian devotional songs and has several compositions to his credit. He allegedly lured the girl exploiting her interest in music.
> 
> The spokesman of the Kottapuram diocese was not available for comment. A receptionist at the Bishop’s House said all priests were engaged in the observance of the Passion Week.
> 
> Last May, a young Catholic priest of Thrissur diocese had been arrested on charges of raping a nine-year-old girl. Fr Raju Kokkan had lured the girl from a poor family promising her a new dress for her Holy Communion.
> 
> 
> *Booked for raping minor, Kerala priest on the run | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> *




Not debates? Candle light marches? Nation wide outrage? Will Vatican representatives visit her also?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

magudi said:


> Not debates? Candle light marches? Nation wide outrage? Will Vatican representatives visit her also?


Adarsh liberals are also downplaying the Belur Math Attack.

A brick is thrown at a window of a cruch while playing- Christians under attack in India

An explosion happens outside a temple - News not worth outraging

Miscreants attack church in New Panvel, Christians condemn it - The Times of India

Blast sparks panic at Belur Math - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Soumitra said:


> First He does not stay in 5 bunglows. Only in one. The other are for security and staff
> 
> Second 7 RCR is the official residence of the PM of the country. If at some point in distant future indians decide to elect kejriwal as the PM then he will also stay in 7 RCR and no one will say anything
> 
> 7, Race Course Road - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


What is the difference ? Yes I know 7RCR is a group of five bunglows. PM can live in any of 5 he likes e.g MS lived in bunglow no. 3 but NM selected no.5 like Atal bihari Vajpayee & Rajeev Gandhi.
Don't you think a CM also needs some space for his staff ?
If our PM can live in 5 bunglow residence again my question is *what is problem* in CM of a state living in 5 bedroom house ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> Not debates? Candle light marches? Nation wide outrage? Will Vatican representatives visit her also?



How about this ? 

Can't work on Good Friday, SC judge says; draws CJI's rebuke - The Times of India 

The "secular" christian SC judge 

"The CJI concluded by saying had he or other judges of the court been in place of Justice Joseph, "we would have valued institutional interest more than family commitments, especially when fingers are being raised about the judiciary at all levels". 

Last week, CJI Dattu had made similar observations when advocate Lily Thomas protested against the conference being held on Good Friday. He had pointed out that in 2007, the chief justices' conference was held on Valmiki Day, and in 2009, on Independence Day. "In 2007 and 2009, nobody had any grievance. Is it because I am CJI (chief justice of India)? What happened to spirituality back then? If you want to oppose it, please file a petition and let the court take a decision," he had told Thomas."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

uparyupari said:


> How about this ?
> 
> Can't work on Good Friday, SC judge says; draws CJI's rebuke - The Times of India
> 
> The "secular" christian SC judge
> 
> "The CJI concluded by saying had he or other judges of the court been in place of Justice Joseph, "we would have valued institutional interest more than family commitments, especially when fingers are being raised about the judiciary at all levels".
> 
> Last week, CJI Dattu had made similar observations when advocate Lily Thomas protested against the conference being held on Good Friday. He had pointed out that in 2007, the chief justices' conference was held on Valmiki Day, and in 2009, on Independence Day. "In 2007 and 2009, nobody had any grievance. Is it because I am CJI (chief justice of India)? What happened to spirituality back then? If you want to oppose it, please file a petition and let the court take a decision," he had told Thomas."




I'm very surprised that Justice Joseph, no matter what his personal opinion was, would make this matter public..Judges of the Supreme Court specifically should not be seen on the basis of what their religion is, tom-tomimg it is hardly helpful. I thought he was a Supreme Court judge, not just a Christian Judge in the Supreme Court.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## uparyupari

Bang Galore said:


> I'm very surprised that Justice Joseph, no matter what his personal opinion, would make this matter public..Judges of the Supreme Court specifically should not be seen on the basis of what their religion is, tom-tomimg it is hardly helpful. I thought he was a Supreme Court judge, not just a Christian Judge in the Supreme Court.



Well you thought wrong. He is clearly a Christian judge of the SC, by his own admission. 

Altamas Kabir was another one. He is on record trying to insult Dr. Subramaniyam Swamy in the court and throwing him out. 

He asked the former Cabinet Minister for Law and Ex-Harvard Professor, "who are you" ? and when Swamy replied that he was the litigant, He shouted, "I am asking you, who are you?, You are not an advocate. You have no right to appear. You have no right to argue. * What will happen if any person on the road comes and says I want to argue.* You might have done it earlier, but we will not allow you. You have no right to argue till I give you that right ” 

“You have no right to occupy the first row. Those chairs are meant for lawyers, not for litigants. You have no right to sit there.”


Now tell me he was not a Muslim CJ first and fore most.


----------



## ranjeet

I don't know why hindus are making a mountain out of mole hill out of a bomb blast in at a Math. After all it's West Bengal. 
Shame on Bhakts and Sanghis. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584177473790857216

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

ranjeet said:


> I don't know why hindus are making a mountain out of mole hill out of a bomb blast in at a Math. After all it's West Bengal.
> Shame on Bhakts and Sanghis.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584177473790857216



Ah ....... words of wisdom from another "secular" christian. 

Just keeps getting better and better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

uparyupari said:


> Ah ....... words of wisdom from another "secular" christian.
> 
> Just keeps getting better and better.



It was a bomb blast not a stone. And lately so many bombs have been found in West Bengal that it's easier to find a bomb blast then a random stone being thrown at windows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

A very good reply on the Judge issue:

Jesus will bless those who work: Former judge

A Supreme Court judge has written to the Prime Minister after his letter to the Chief Justice of India to postpone a conference on account of Good Friday did not yield results but a retired judge has pointed out that "implementing justice" on sacred day is also a "holy act".

In his April 1 letter to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, Justice Kurien Joseph expressed anguish over a three-day conference of high court judges that began today in New Delhi. Modi is scheduled to address the concluding session on Sunday.

But Justice K.T. Thomas, a widely respected former judge who served in the Supreme Court, told *The Telegraph* from Kottayam in Kerala: *"On a previous occasion in 2007, the conference of chief justices was held (on a Good Friday), nobody even bothered. This is because today there are people who want to show that there is Christian persecution in India, to which I don't agree. There is no persecution of Christians in India. I am a church-going Christian. For the last 12 years, I am delivering sermon on Good Friday. That is my personal thing and belief."*

Justice Thomas, who had presided over the Rajiv Gandhi assassination trial in the Supreme Court and turned out a request from the Centre to head the Lokpal selection committee, added: "What the chief justices are doing is also a holy act. They are implementing justice for the people on a Good Friday. Jesus Christ will bless them. The criticism only shows that some people have become intolerant."

*Chief Justice of India H.L. Dattu had earlier rejected Justice Kurien Joseph's plea, pointing out that it was not the first time the conference was being held on a public holiday. The objective was to avoid disrupting normal working days of the courts in the country with a huge backlog of cases.*

In his letter to the Prime Minister, Justice Kurien Joseph said: "Irrespective of the religion, Diwali, Holi, Dussehra, Eid, Bakrid, Christmas, Easter etc. are great days of festival celebrations in the neighbourhood. Your good self would kindly appreciate that no important programmes are held during sacred and auspicious days of Diwali, Dussehra, Holi, Eid, Bakrid etc., though we have holidays during that period as well."

While recalling the rich secular and cultural history of India, Justice Kurien Joseph further said: "The reason for writing this letter... is that of late, the world is in the midst of sectarian and communal violence, and brothers are turning on one another in the name of religion. Even the countries of Europe who claim to be the bastion of religious liberalism are entering a period of uncertainty. The Middle East is facing large-scale conflicts on religious lines. In the midst of this crisis, India shines as a beacon and a model of religious harmony.... The whole world jealously looks at the beauty of the secular image, communal harmony and cultural integrity of our great nation. India must in these trying times, safeguard her credentials and be a model that other nations must follow.

"I know it is too late to reschedule the events. But being the guardian of Indian secularism, I request your Honour to kindly have in mind these concerns also while scheduling events and benevolently show equal importance and respect to the sacred days of all religions which are also declared as National holidays. I have shared these concerns with the Hon'ble Chief Justice of India as well."

In his earlier letter to Justice Dattu, Justice Kurien Joseph had said: "Please do not think I am striking a communal note only since I see institution like ours which are otherwise bound to protect secular ethos and project the secular image as per the mandate of the Constitution are slowly drifting away from the Constitutional obligation I thought of putting this concern in writing. I am afraid the conference which we are holding now on the holy and national holidays gives a wrong message to other Constitutional institutions and public bodies who may feel compelled not to give equal importance and respect to all the holy days."

But Justice Dattu replied: "... Had I or any of my other brother judges been in your place, if I may say so, we would have valued institutional interests more than family commitments...."

Justice Dattu said: "Now the question that I have to ask myself, perhaps I cannot ask you, is whether it is the institutional interest or the individual interest that one should give preference to. As far as I am concerned I would give priority to the former and not to the latter." Serving judges usually do not speak to the media, especially on issues being discussed at the highest echelons of the judiciary.

*Justice K.T. Thomas, the former judge, pointed out that Australia, which has a high Christian population, had conducted the recent World Cup cricket final on a Sunday, which is also considered holy for Christians. "I have not heard any Christian protesting about it. Second, this is a country, where only 3 per cent of the population are Christians. In America the Christians constitute 97 per cent, but Good Friday is not even a holiday there."

"Millions of Christians live in Gulf countries (where the weekly holiday falls on Friday) but I have not heard any Christian raising any grievance (that Sunday is not a holiday). On the other hand, they agreed to adjust on a Friday for church worship," Justice Thomas said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## East or West India Best

magudi said:


> Modi Probably the Strongest Indian Leader in Our Lifetime: US Senator
> 
> RSS agent Mccain



Senator Makhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Bang Galore said:


> I'm very surprised that Justice Joseph, no matter what his personal opinion was, would make this matter public..Judges of the Supreme Court specifically should not be seen on the basis of what their religion is, tom-tomimg it is hardly helpful. I thought he was a Supreme Court judge, not just a Christian Judge in the Supreme Court.




Surprise ?Don't you see a pattern ?First riberio then admiral and now this .Why did he have to write the letter to modi ? Is it modi who convened the meeting ? There's a larger game at play here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

TejasMk3 said:


> A very good reply on the Judge issue:
> 
> Jesus will bless those who work: Former judge
> 
> A Supreme Court judge has written to the Prime Minister after his letter to the Chief Justice of India to postpone a conference on account of Good Friday did not yield results but a retired judge has pointed out that "implementing justice" on sacred day is also a "holy act".
> 
> In his April 1 letter to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, Justice Kurien Joseph expressed anguish over a three-day conference of high court judges that began today in New Delhi. Modi is scheduled to address the concluding session on Sunday.
> 
> But Justice K.T. Thomas, a widely respected former judge who served in the Supreme Court, told *The Telegraph* from Kottayam in Kerala: *"On a previous occasion in 2007, the conference of chief justices was held (on a Good Friday), nobody even bothered. This is because today there are people who want to show that there is Christian persecution in India, to which I don't agree. There is no persecution of Christians in India. I am a church-going Christian. For the last 12 years, I am delivering sermon on Good Friday. That is my personal thing and belief."*
> 
> Justice Thomas, who had presided over the Rajiv Gandhi assassination trial in the Supreme Court and turned out a request from the Centre to head the Lokpal selection committee, added: "What the chief justices are doing is also a holy act. They are implementing justice for the people on a Good Friday. Jesus Christ will bless them. The criticism only shows that some people have become intolerant."
> 
> *Chief Justice of India H.L. Dattu had earlier rejected Justice Kurien Joseph's plea, pointing out that it was not the first time the conference was being held on a public holiday. The objective was to avoid disrupting normal working days of the courts in the country with a huge backlog of cases.*
> 
> In his letter to the Prime Minister, Justice Kurien Joseph said: "Irrespective of the religion, Diwali, Holi, Dussehra, Eid, Bakrid, Christmas, Easter etc. are great days of festival celebrations in the neighbourhood. Your good self would kindly appreciate that no important programmes are held during sacred and auspicious days of Diwali, Dussehra, Holi, Eid, Bakrid etc., though we have holidays during that period as well."
> 
> While recalling the rich secular and cultural history of India, Justice Kurien Joseph further said: "The reason for writing this letter... is that of late, the world is in the midst of sectarian and communal violence, and brothers are turning on one another in the name of religion. Even the countries of Europe who claim to be the bastion of religious liberalism are entering a period of uncertainty. The Middle East is facing large-scale conflicts on religious lines. In the midst of this crisis, India shines as a beacon and a model of religious harmony.... The whole world jealously looks at the beauty of the secular image, communal harmony and cultural integrity of our great nation. India must in these trying times, safeguard her credentials and be a model that other nations must follow.
> 
> "I know it is too late to reschedule the events. But being the guardian of Indian secularism, I request your Honour to kindly have in mind these concerns also while scheduling events and benevolently show equal importance and respect to the sacred days of all religions which are also declared as National holidays. I have shared these concerns with the Hon'ble Chief Justice of India as well."
> 
> In his earlier letter to Justice Dattu, Justice Kurien Joseph had said: "Please do not think I am striking a communal note only since I see institution like ours which are otherwise bound to protect secular ethos and project the secular image as per the mandate of the Constitution are slowly drifting away from the Constitutional obligation I thought of putting this concern in writing. I am afraid the conference which we are holding now on the holy and national holidays gives a wrong message to other Constitutional institutions and public bodies who may feel compelled not to give equal importance and respect to all the holy days."
> 
> But Justice Dattu replied: "... Had I or any of my other brother judges been in your place, if I may say so, we would have valued institutional interests more than family commitments...."
> 
> Justice Dattu said: "Now the question that I have to ask myself, perhaps I cannot ask you, is whether it is the institutional interest or the individual interest that one should give preference to. As far as I am concerned I would give priority to the former and not to the latter." Serving judges usually do not speak to the media, especially on issues being discussed at the highest echelons of the judiciary.
> 
> *Justice K.T. Thomas, the former judge, pointed out that Australia, which has a high Christian population, had conducted the recent World Cup cricket final on a Sunday, which is also considered holy for Christians. "I have not heard any Christian protesting about it. Second, this is a country, where only 3 per cent of the population are Christians. In America the Christians constitute 97 per cent, but Good Friday is not even a holiday there."
> 
> "Millions of Christians live in Gulf countries (where the weekly holiday falls on Friday) but I have not heard any Christian raising any grievance (that Sunday is not a holiday). On the other hand, they agreed to adjust on a Friday for church worship," Justice Thomas said.*




Sadly we do not have enough of Christians like K T Thomas or Robert Rosario (guy who replied to Julio Ribeiro). They are in the minority. The same way muslims who see Abdul Kalam as an ideal to emulate is in the minority.

Meanwhile ........

Top Lies spread by the Indian Media in March 2015

BIGGEST Offender ? "INDIA TODAY" i.e. "AAJ TAK" Group. 

1. 2nd March 2015:* Press Trust of India*, and subsequently all Media houses – BJP MP Sadhvi Prachi calls for boycott of Aamir, Shah Rukh and Salman Khan films

Based on a PTI report, all media houses published a story that a “BJP MP” has asked to boycott films by the Khan trio. What was amazing was Sadhvi Prachi was never a BJP MP. She was never ever elected to any pots on a BJP ticket. As per this site, She could have been a BJP MLA candidate from UP, provided both the Prachi’s are the same. She was certainly a BJP member though, since she was hauled up by BJP UP president for her remarks. But the main reason why this story got played up was that many people believed she was a BJP MP.

2. 2nd March 2015: *IndiaToday* – Valdimir Putin’s original name is Vaarahmihir Putr Singh, says Sadhvi Prachi

But Media was not done with the Sadhvi. First they made her an MP, now they put words in her mouth. India Today ran this story which claimed the Sadhvi had said Putin’s original name was “Vaarahmihir Putr Singh”. There was huge outrage on Twitter, hashtags like #VHPNames and #AlternateHinduNames trended. Even Pakistani media picked up this story. But sometime during this, India Today mysteriously took down the story. It was probably because this story was a full blown out lie. The Sadhvi never made such a statement. In fact this statement was made by a humour columnist in a satirical post on dailyo.in :

If you are from Sangh Parivar – all the better if you are a BJP member – and the media doesn’t show your mug on TV because they are busy pushing sound bites from senior leaders, here’s a sure-shot method to get bang under the spotlight: Say something outrageous. Say Vladimir Putin is Hindu and his name is Vaarahmihir Putr Singh

It is astounding how big media houses like India Today can “err” so much, or was it another wilful plant to tarnish a particular party, because even in this story, India Today re-iterated that the Sadhvi was a “BJP MP”.

3. 3rd March 2015: *Times of India* – LS poll-eve NaMo blitz cost BJP Rs 700cr: ADR

On the face of it, there is nothing wrong here, but Times of India, the master at misreporting, spreads 2 lies here. Firstly they say “NaMo blitz cost BJP Rs 700 Cr”. We checked the original ADR report, which Times of India relied on. As per the ADR report, Rs 700 Cr (Rs 712 Cr to be exact) was the TOTAL expenditure incurred by BJP on Publicity, Travel, Expenditure on Candidates and Others, and not on “NaMo Blitz” as they claimed. Secondly, Times of India said the “LS Poll-Eve” blitz cost Rs 700 Cr. This again is wrong. The TOTAL expenditure over 75 days of election period, was Rs 700 Cr and not for the “LS Poll-Eve”, as reported. By using 2 lies in one statement, Times of India managed to magnify the impact disproportionately in order to create a sensation.

4. 4th March 2015:* India Today* – PM Narendra Modi’s office among top rejectors of RTI queries

Considering the major brainfades we usually have, this is a minor one. On 4th March, India Today from its Twitter handle tweeted the above caption saying Modi is a serial rejector of RTI queries. On seeing the actual story, it was clear that the report was about RTI queries rejected during 2013-14 i.e. during Manmohan Singh’s tenure. Yet India Today in its tweet tagged Narendra Modi, to create a false impression. And then in what seemed to be a concerted effort or mass brain fade, even Outlook and Economic Times posted the same stories, using photos of Narendra Modi in the article, again creating a false impression.

5. 9th March 2015: *Scroll.in* – Read the controversial emails by Prashant Bhushan’s sister that pushed AAP to breaking point

A series of emails from Shalini Gupta, sister of Prashant Bhushan were picked by Scroll.in. A story based on these emails painted Gupta in the negative. The article said “her emails demonstrate that she was not willing to wait for the verdict of the AAP Lokpal, Admiral (retd) L Ramdas, on the suitability of 12 nominations that were being challenged”. However Scroll.in leaked only selective emails and did not look at all the emails, thus providing a wrong image. As per this post on Newslaundry.com, Gupta in her last response to the mail trail wrote exactly the opposite “I think since the review process is going on, there should not be any cause for concern at this point. This is a satisfactory solution for now.”. This Scroll.in omitted crucial emails and reported something which was totally opposite to the truth. The author of the story now claims he did not have the entire trail of emails. We wonder if relying on half-information is incompetence or a deliberate attempt to malign.

6. 15th March 2015:* Press Trust of India* – and subsequently other media: Gandhi Jayanti no longer a public holiday in Goa

We had written a full post on this on the very same day. The summary of the post is, the Goa Government while maintaining Gandhi Jayanti as a public holiday removed it from the holidays for Industries and Factories, by giving another compensatory holiday based on local needs. It also continued to be a holiday for Shops and Establishments. So the only people affected were workers in factories, and a for a valid reason. But PTI reported that it was no longer a public holiday which was completely inaccurate. Later Hindustan Times, which relied on PTI corrected its story, but PTI had stuck to its wrong news.

7. 17th March 2015: *DNA* – Supreme Court sets aside Modi Government Order for Reservations to Jat Community

A small “slip up” possible by DNA, but the internet is unforgiving. On 17th March the Supreme Court set aside a Central Government order for Jat Reservation. The quota was announced by the UPA Government on March 4 last year, just a day before the announcement of the Lok Sabha polls. Although this was clearly an order by UPA, DNA decided to credit Modi for the same. By the time we were made aware of this, they had rectified the “error”, but a Google search confirmed that they had indeed blamed Modi’s Government for this. The Google search also confirmed that this error was exclusive to DNA and no other media house had erred. It must however be noted that once Modi came to power, his Government supported this UPA decision in the courts.

8. 17th March 2015: *Indian Express* – Nun Gang Rape Case: Archbishop clears Mamata, blames Modi govt for rising violence against minorities

We had written a separate post on this issue. Indian Express reported that the Archbishop of Kolkata had criticised the CBI (a national body) for its poor work in the Rape case, thus giving a clean chit to Mamata. In fact the Archbishop had criticised the CID (local Bengal body) and had never cleared Mamata Bannerjee. Later Indian Express correct this error, but maintained that Mamata had been cleared. The report also suggested that the Archbishop gave the rape a communal angle, but failed to report the clear words of the Archbishop where he squarely refused to make any Communal or Political comments on the rape. This was reported by many other media houses.

9. 25th March 2015: *IndiaToday*: Right Wing groups arrested in Mumbai church “attack“

Journalist Rupa Subramanya, via this tweet raised a point that an India Today report was claiming that people arrested in the Mumbai Church attack, belonged to Right Wing groups. The truth in fact, as reported by multiple news portals, was that the men arrested were gamblers, whose den, which is located near the church was raided recently. On suspicion that the Church ratted them out, they attacked the church. Inspite of knowing this plain truth, India Today’s reported tried to fix the blame on “Right Wing Groups” . Eventually the story was corrected, hence we donot have a screen grab of the original story.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Arvind Kejiwal is Modi's agent. Modi first used him to defame Congress. Then in Lok Sabha election he fielded 400+ candidates as instructed by Modi.

Kejriwal supported terrorists and Naxals so that he gets only anti-BJP votes which resulted in loss of 40-50k votes per seat for congress.

Modi in return gifted him Delhi. YY and PB are anti-Modi forces in AAP and hence they thrown out. Anyone who will oppose Modi in AAP will be thrown out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

Клара said:


> Arvind Kejiwal is Modi's agent. Modi first used him to defame Congress. Then in Lok Sabha election he fielded 400+ candidates as instructed by Modi.
> 
> Kejriwal supported terrorists and Naxals so that he gets only anti-BJP votes which resulted in loss of 40-50k votes per seat for congress.
> 
> Modi in return gifted him Delhi. YY and PB are anti-Modi forces in AAP and hence they thrown out. Anyone who will oppose Modi in AAP will be thrown out.



LOL.... that's a new one. ............... so its all Modi's fault


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Stop April Fooling people here not funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

I thought Aaptards will think this is true, they have lost their sense of humor coz they are not applauding the big comedy show their leaders are showing up daily.



uparyupari said:


> LOL.... that's a new one. ............... so its all Modi's fault


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Will Jaitley allow anything against NDTV?



He should shut that Fascist channel down


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> He should shut that Fascist channel down



BJP can't do anything as taking any action against Secular News channel is going to Break Social Fabric and Secularism of India's Media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Клара said:


> BJP can't do anything as taking any action against Secular News channel is going to Break Social Fabric and Secularism of India's Media.



Aur AAP aaj kal kaha hoh Mother Russia ya Bharat Mata mien



SarthakGanguly said:


> No. Jaitley will have to retire.



What happened Jaitley ji nein kya kardiyaa aisa


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> He should shut that Fascist channel down


Nah he won't do it.


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Nah drama is what Punjab has been witnessing in the name of fight against drug, they really need to save the younger ones from it. AAP is untested party and their local Punjab unit has good people only thing that worries me is Kejriwal might try to force his diktats on Punjab. But lets wait and watch.



If AAP does manages to remove this menace several generations of Punjabis will praise them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> If AAP does manages to remove this menace several generations of Punjabis will praise them


Yeah, but lets not get ahead of ourselves here. AAP is all about infighting and Bhagwant Maan being the Yes Man of Kejriwal he will be the one leading things there.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> India threatening criminal probe over black money: Swiss regulator



Fascist govt now threatening foreigners 


Juggernautjatt said:


> First get your facts right. Kejriwal blamed Shiela Dixit for living in posh 3, Motilal Nehru Marg residence which is a type VIII large bungalow. It is spread over 2.5 acres. She was living there from 2004.
> Manish Sisodia is staying in just four-bedroom duplex Mathura Road bungalow which was used by Shiela Dixit only till 2004.Still Manish Sisodia's bunglow is smaller many big & small leaders of some states.
> 
> But these BJP fanboys have no problem in Mr. Modi living in a house which is group of 5 large bunglows .



We voted for BJP to set the country on the right path not becuz he promised to live in some small house or something like that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Not sure if this has been posted earlier, but some tweets going around that NDTV and ToI modified Bhushans letter, to remove any references to "secular" votebanks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584230988672331778

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

Nicky G said:


> Hmm.. I see a Kejru fanboy trying to make a point, then again since it comes from a Kejru fan, it can't be worth more
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Bhushan and Yadav ke Kejru-baba ne honesty certification revoke kar diya. Moving on.
> 
> *AAP crushing dissent within the party as well as within the government?*
> 
> *NEW DELHI:* While the ouster of Yogendra Yadav and Prashant Bhushan from the top leadership of AAP could be argued as an internal matter of the party, it seems that AAP is taking this approach – clipping feathers of those who raise dissenting voice – to governance as well.
> 
> Earlier we had seen how AAP volunteers were being allowed in Delhi state government meetings wherethey tried to interfere with functioning of bureaucracy. Then, the AAP government tried to strike a balance between ‘governance by the bureaucrats’ and ‘vigilantism by their volunteers’.
> 
> No room for dissent in his party and the government?
> 
> But recently, it seems that the Kejriwal government has come out openly in favor of volunteers and the party at the cost of bureaucrats and government officials.
> 
> There have been at least three such incidents in the past couple of days that shows that the Aam Aadmi Party is crushing dissent not only inside the party, but inside the government too.
> 
> On Monday, the government was reported to have *transferred the PWD official *who had earlier sent a notice to the then Education Minister of Delhi Manish Sisodia to vacate his government house last year, after Kejriwal had resigned as the Chief Minister.
> 
> The official was just doing his job as Sisodia was no more a part of the government and hence he needed to pay rent at market rate. But Sisodia, who is now the Deputy CM, seems to have taught a lesson to the employee for sending him a notice last year by getting him transferred.
> 
> A report in _The Daily Pioneer_ mentions that *senior IAS officers are now finding it difficult to handle AAP volunteers.* Apparently, a senior IAS officer walked out of a presentation in a huff when she was constantly interrupted by AAP volunteers during a high-level meeting.
> 
> In another instance, a* librarian was also transferred* as she had refused to issue books to AAP workers. The librarian had said that the books were for the use of government employees only, and now she finds herself with a transfer order.
> 
> Today, it has been reported that the AAP government *asked bureaucrat Ashish Joshi to discontinue as member-secretary* of the Delhi Dialogue Commission (DDC), barely a month after his appointment.
> 
> _The Indian Express_ claims that AAP leader Ashish Khetan asked Joshi to quit after he allegedly refused to appoint six AAP volunteers as coordinators of different task forces set up under the DDC.
> 
> Earlier Joshi was reported to have been humiliated when three AAP volunteers barged into his office in Chanakyapuri and had a verbal spat with him. Finally he was asked to quit as the party chose volunteers over bureaucrats.
> 
> Apart from showing vindictive nature of the party and its intolerance towards dissent, these incidents also show how AAP is actively encouraging participation of “volunteers” as government agents. This could again encourage vigilantism that was witnessed during the 49 days of AAP rule last year.



Ladies & Gentlemen I Present to you 
*Union of Soviet Socialist Delhi *
@ranjeet @levina @uparyupari @Bang Galore @Soumitra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Echo_419 said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen I Present to you
> *Union of Soviet Socialist Delhi *




On a lighter note I was thinking about whether Delhi should be the priority city to protect with BMD. I think Mumbai & Bangalore should be considered more important. Especially since Delhi insists on electing an potential economic nightmare of nuclear dimensions.....The Pakistanis may not even need to nuke Delhi, the people and their chosen representatives will likely do a good job themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted earlier, but some tweets going around that NDTV and ToI modified Bhushans letter, to remove any references to "secular" votebanks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584230988672331778




Not surprising but secular fabric has to be upheld at any cost, i don't see any big deal in editing out a few lines from an inconsequential letter for a greater cause


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> First get your facts right. Kejriwal blamed Shiela Dixit for living in posh 3, Motilal Nehru Marg residence which is a type VIII large bungalow. It is spread over 2.5 acres. She was living there from 2004.
> Manish Sisodia is staying in just four-bedroom duplex Mathura Road bungalow which was used by Shiela Dixit only till 2004.Still Manish Sisodia's bunglow is smaller many big & small leaders of some states.
> 
> But these BJP fanboys have no problem in Mr. Modi living in a house which is group of 5 large bunglows .




guyz like him start their day with breaking coconut to appease lord feku ..........because are living delusional world of JUMLAS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

PM Narendra Modi Backs Larger Health Warnings on Cigarette Packets: Sources - NDTV

Tobbaccogate my foot

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> We voted for BJP to set the country on the right path not becuz he promised to live in some small house or something like that


Well we are living in a democratic country & everyone is free to vote for what he likes. Even I also think that it doesn't matter where our leaders live unless they are delivering promises. But for some members on this forum houses of AAP leaders is a big issue here.


magudi said:


> PM Narendra Modi Backs Larger Health Warnings on Cigarette Packets: Sources - NDTV
> 
> Tobbaccogate my foot


But some of his MPs think the other way.
'No link between tobacco and cancer,' says BJP MP & beedi baron Shyam Charan Gupta | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> Well we are living in a democratic country & everyone is free to vote for what he likes. Even I also think that it doesn't matter where our leaders live unless they are delivering promises. But for some members on this forum houses of AAP leaders is a big issue here.
> 
> But some of his MPs think the other way.
> 'No link between tobacco and cancer,' says BJP MP & beedi baron Shyam Charan Gupta | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis




Now what happened to "democratic country" and freedom of speech when it comes to the BJP ?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> Now what happened to "democratic country" and freedom of speech when it comes to the BJP ?


So according to you logical criticism & disapprovals are banned in our democracy.


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> Well we are living in a democratic country & everyone is free to vote for what he likes. Even I also think that it doesn't matter where our leaders live unless they are delivering promises. But for some members on this forum houses of AAP leaders is a big issue here.
> 
> But some of his MPs think the other way.
> 'No link between tobacco and cancer,' says BJP MP & beedi baron Shyam Charan Gupta | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis




So what bhaiyya? 

Warning sizes will be increased as per PM's directive, case closed! 

BJP-modi=ZERO


----------



## Juggernautjatt

magudi said:


> BJP-modi=ZERO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> So according to you logical criticism & disapprovals are banned in our democracy.



LOL..... now how do you come up with that ?  

What logical criticism and disapproval are you talking about ? YOURS ? ........... is that the only one that matters ? 

What about the logical criticism and disapproval of all those who support Tobacco ?


----------



## Bang Galore

Juggernautjatt said:


> But for some members on this forum houses of AAP leaders is a big issue here.



That would be because they made it into an issue. Getting hoisted by your own petard is expected in such cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

Bang Galore said:


> On a lighter note I was thinking about whether Delhi should be the priority city to protect with BMD. I think Mumbai & Bangalore should be considered more important. Especially since Delhi insists on electing an potential economic nightmare of nuclear dimensions.....The Pakistanis may not even need to nuke Delhi, the people and their chosen representatives will likely do a good job themselves.



Shift the national capital and all the associated government and international stuff and Delhi is rendered inconsequential. I'd actually be in favor of having the capital in the heartlands, maybe somewhere in MP.

Post that make Delhi a full state and let Kejru go wild. 



Juggernautjatt said:


> Well we are living in a democratic country & everyone is free to vote for what he likes. Even I also think that it doesn't matter where our leaders live unless they are delivering promises. But for some members on this forum houses of AAP leaders is a big issue here.



Where were you when these AAP jokers made noise about a non-issue such as the houses of other leaders?


----------



## Parul

Never forget to notice their selective outrage and twisting the facts to suit their communal agenda ...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bang Galore

Abingdonboy said:


>



As opposed to the Karnataka government doing this:

*State showers sops on ex-IAS officers*
The government seems to be brimming with ideas when it comes to sops for bureaucrats, even if they are retired.
In a first-of-its-kind move, the State government through an executive order has decided to provide _*retired*_ chief secretaries (CS) and additional chief secretaries (ACS)_* servant allowance of Rs 6,000*_, telephone charges of Rs 1,000 and medical reimbursement, as per the All India Services (medical attendance) Rules, 1954, with effect from April 1.

State showers sops on ex-IAS officers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Nicky G said:


> Shift the national capital and all the associated government and international stuff and Delhi is rendered inconsequential. I'd actually be in favor of having the capital in the heartlands, maybe somewhere in MP.
> 
> Post that make Delhi a full state and let Kejru go wild.




Why is he not doing dharna for statehood?


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


> Why is he not doing dharna for statehood?



He will at the opportune moment. Perhaps, the Bihar elections. I hear he is very cozy with Lalu/Nitish. Such a honest political company he keeps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

magudi said:


> Why is he not doing dharna for statehood?



He is busy entertaining Delhities with Daily Leaks, exposes, Dramas etc. 

Once he is over with it, Dharnas are going to Brace Delhities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Why is he not doing dharna for statehood?



Bad for his cough. He might have to permanently move to Bangalore then for his treatment........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> PM Narendra Modi Backs Larger Health Warnings on Cigarette Packets: Sources - NDTV
> 
> Tobbaccogate my foot


Bamm... I was hoping to see another 30 episodes of left right & centre, ten episodes of we the people & couple of big fights on this Tobbaccogate. Damn you Modi for pouring cold water on such a hot topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Nicky G said:


> He will at the opportune moment. Perhaps, the Bihar elections. I hear he is very cozy with Lalu/Nitish. Such a honest political company he keeps.



Bihar is once in a lifetime allignment of all secular forces on the planet  AK should also jump in to complete the Holy nexus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> LOL..... now how do you come up with that ?
> 
> What logical criticism and disapproval are you talking about ? YOURS ? ........... is that the only one that matters ?
> 
> What about the logical criticism and disapproval of all those who support Tobacco ?


Plz read the link I posted before jumping in favour of your party. Shyam Charan Gupta is MP of BJP . I have very much democratic right to critise him for his statements.


Bang Galore said:


> That would be because they made it into an issue. Getting hoisted by your own petard is expected in such cases.


Official House of Delhi CM in still very much small comparing lavish houses of BJP & other party CMs & central ministers. Main point of AAP leaders objection was on wastage of taxpayers money on expensive & luxuriant bunglows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> Plz read the link I posted before* jumping in favour of your party.* Shyam Charan Gupta is MP of BJP . I have very much democratic right to critise him for his statements.



Of course you do. You can criticize him in his personal capacity. Not the BJP, since he is neither the spokesperson of BJP nor is that the official party line. 

But the reality is that in his personal capacity he is a NOBODY, so in reality the attack is on BJP.

So tell me again, what did you mean by " jumping in favour of your party."  ......... Hypocrite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Juggernautjatt said:


> Official House of Delhi CM in still very much small comparing lavish houses of BJP & other party CMs & central ministers. Main point of AAP leaders objection was on wastage of taxpayers money on expensive & luxuriant bunglows.



I'm not one of those objecting, I think it's a trivial issue. However it was made big by AAP members, they should then expect some blowback.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> Of course you do. You can criticize him in his personal capacity. Not the BJP, since he is neither the spokesperson of BJP nor is that the official party line.
> 
> But the reality is that in his personal capacity he is a NOBODY, so in reality the attack is on BJP.
> 
> So tell me again, what did you mean by " jumping in favour of your party."  ......... Hypocrite.


So you are not favouring a particular political party...... doesn't you ? 
1.Check out your last few replies to me you are lambasting me for critising BJP.
2. You are declaring a sitting BJP MP as nothing to defend party.

Height of hypocrisy.

BJP has never openly rejected Gupta's statement & in Punjab they are in alliance with people involved in drugs racket.
Still I am saying it doesn't matter what Mr. Modi says but his party is doing the other way in case of drugs.


Bang Galore said:


> I'm not one of those objecting, I think it's a trivial issue. However it was made big by AAP members, they should then expect some blowback.


Exactly what I am trying to say these over enthusiastic & fallacious blowbacks on AAP resulted in creating sympathy & support wave in favour of AAP among people. But still they are doing the same after embarrassing defeat in Delhi elections instead of trying something new & logical.


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> So you are not favouring a particular political party...... doesn't you ?
> 1.Check out your last few replies to me you are lambasting me for critising BJP.
> 2. You are declaring a sitting BJP MP as nothing to defend party.
> 
> Height of hypocrisy.
> 
> BJP has never openly rejected Gupta's statement & in Punjab they are in alliance with people involved in drugs racket.
> Still I am saying it doesn't matter what Mr. Modi says but his party is doing the other way in case of drugs.



BJP has no reason to reject Gupta's statement  ........ its a free country and people have the freedom to take any positions under BJP rule.  

How is my defending someone's right to free speech "hypocrisy" ? especially since I also supported your right to free speech.  Only you had no right to blame the BJP for something its MP said, the same way nobody can blame INDIA for a rape done by one of its citizens. 

BJP is a minor partner in Punjab, Akali's are the major partner. So blame the Akali's, not the BJP. BJP is in a political partnership to establish a stable government in Punjab. The Ruling party has to take the major blame. Besides its not as if there was No Drug problem during Congress rule  

Its a social disease, no point in blaming political parties.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> BJP has no reason to reject Gupta's statement  ........ its a free country and people have the freedom to take any positions under BJP rule.
> 
> How is my defending someone's right to free speech "hypocrisy" ? especially since I also supported your right to free speech.  Only you had no right to blame the BJP for something its MP said, the same way nobody can blame INDIA for a rape done by one of its citizens.
> 
> BJP is a minor partner in Punjab, Akali's are the major partner. So blame the Akali's, not the BJP. BJP is in a political partnership to establish a stable government in Punjab. The Ruling party has to take the major blame. Besides its not as if there was No Drug problem during Congress rule
> 
> Its a social disease, no point in blaming political parties.



Check you post again thoroughly you are contradicting your own statements after every line. 

& about Punjab if Akalis are main culprit then why BJP is shielding them & their government. Akalis are in majority but government stands on support of BJP.
and also Mr. Modi has also inducted a Akali minister in his cabinet.


----------



## ranjeet

I am against reservation for Jats but I don't know how to react to this piece of news.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> Check you post again thoroughly you are contradicting your own statements after every line.
> 
> & about Punjab if Akalis are main culprit then why BJP is shielding them & their government. Akalis are in majority but government stands on support of BJP.
> and also Mr. Modi has also inducted a Akali minister in his cabinet.



You are eager to criticize BJP but has No point on which to criticize it, so you are pointing to the Akali  

Now that is just pathetic. 

Even the Shiv sena is corrupt and has opposed the BJP, but even they have a minister in the cabinet. 

Lok sabha election tie up must be honoured. As long as the minister perform, Modi will to keep them. 

BJP has a duty to the electorate who voted them into power, in the sate and in the Country. If they do not deliver in punjab, vote for someone else, but stop this hypocrisy. Stop pointing to the Akali and shouting BJP...BJP. That is just shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> I am against reservation for Jats but I don't know how to react to this piece of news.


By this logic no one deserves reservation because different type social malaise are prevalent in every community.
I don't think Mr. Modi have guts to say these type of things to his party's vote bank communites as Jats are mainly vote bank of INLD.


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> By this logic no one deserves reservation because different type social malaise are prevalent in every community.
> I don't think Mr. Modi have guts to say these type of things to his party's vote bank communites as Jats are mainly vote bank of INLD.


I don't know man, don't really know what to make of this news is it good (to lure them to fight a monster created by themselves) or bad (more reservation). Jat sabhas and khaps have been working to tackle female foeticide issue but could this make them to fight against it on a war footing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> You are eager to criticize BJP but has No point on which to criticize it, so you are pointing to the Akali
> 
> Now that is just pathetic.
> 
> Even the Shiv sena is corrupt and has opposed the BJP, but even they have a minister in the cabinet.
> 
> Lok sabha election tie up must be honoured. As long as the minister perform, Modi will to keep them.
> 
> BJP has a duty to the electorate who voted them into power, in the sate and in the Country. If they do not deliver in punjab, vote for someone else, but stop this hypocrisy. Stop pointing to the Akali and shouting BJP...BJP. That is just shameful.


First you said blame akalis now you are defending akalis 
Your post shows you know nothing about Punjab. Those who are supporting criminals are also criminals.
Yes you are right If they do not deliver in punjab, vote for someone else and now people of Punjab are shifting their support to AAP & congress. In 2017 Punjab will become another Delhi for BJP. Till then I have every right to condemn ruling parties for their wrong deeds & if you have any problem as a supporter I can do nothing about it.


ranjeet said:


> I don't know man, don't really know what to make of this news is it good (to lure them to fight a monster created by themselves) or bad (more reservation). Jat sabhas and khaps have been working to tackle female foeticide issue but could this make them to fight against it on a war footing?


I have a question do really Jats needs reservation . I mean some people say most jats have land holdings so they are not economically backward & don't need reservation. 
What is your view as a Haryanvi do really Jats need reservation ? What is their average condition ?


----------



## Josef K

Soumitra said:


> If at some point in distant future indians decide to elect kejriwal as the PM



May a bubonic plague fall upon your house
The next time you hypothesize such things, follow it up with "Gods forbid", at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> I am against reservation for Jats but I don't know how to react to this piece of news.



Same here don't know what to type

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> First you said blame akalis now you are defending akalis
> Your post shows you know nothing about Punjab. Those who are supporting criminals are also criminals.
> Yes you are right If they do not deliver in punjab, vote for someone else and now people of Punjab are shifting their support to AAP & congress. In 2017 Punjab will become another Delhi for BJP. Till then I have every right to condemn ruling parties for their wrong deeds & if you have any problem as a supporter I can do nothing about it.



LOL.... you have serious comprehension issues. But that is common among Aaptards. 

Provide EVIDENCE of any Criminal activity. But I guess Aaptards to not need evidence, allegation is enough  

Chore machaye shore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> I don't know man, don't really know what to make of this news is it good (to lure them to fight a monster created by themselves) or bad (more reservation). Jat sabhas and khaps have been working to tackle female foeticide issue but could this make them to fight against it on a war footing?



Tough decision save Merit or save the Girl 
Both are very important for India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> I have a question do really Jats needs reservation . I mean some people say most jats have land holdings so they are not economically backward & don't need reservation.
> What is your view as a Haryanvi do really Jats need reservation ? What is their average condition ?


Land holdings has shrunk down to 1 acre or lower than that in some villages, but like we have seen the benefits of reservation doesn't percolate down to people who really need it. Anyway I am all for equal opportunities for everyone don't support reservation at all.



Echo_419 said:


> Tough decision save Merit or save the Girl
> Both are very important for India


It's not a zero sum game as you make it sound, save the girl child program will go on whether jats get reservation or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> LOL.... you have serious comprehension issues. But that is common among Aaptards.
> 
> Provide EVIDENCE of any Criminal activity. But I guess Aaptards to not need evidence, allegation is enough
> 
> Chore machaye shore.


There is a problem with blind bhakts they normally can't see evidences because they just blindly follow their feku fuhrer.


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> Same here don't know what to type





oye..............donate money for Punjab elections


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> ........ I am sure you are right


Nah Hitler has something common with other person

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> Nah Hitler has something common with other person
> View attachment 211647



OMG............. the resemblance in uncanny


----------



## gslv

uparyupari said:


> OMG............. the resemblance in uncanny


One is cleaning road another digging bunker. So similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> OMG............. the resemblance in uncanny


Like photoshopped image posted by you


----------



## ranjeet

Fascist Modi saving Indian criminals from the Islamic Jails.
Why Modi is stopping Muslims from exercising their right to dispense justice. 
Modi must answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584331918314901506
conflict of interest MY FOOT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragon Ball

More love from Mallu Christians for Hindus.

Prominent Church Pastors on Hindu Faith, Hindu Deities and Hindu People. - YouTube - Linkis.com



Клара said:


> He is busy entertaining Delhities with Daily Leaks, exposes, Dramas etc.
> 
> Once he is over with it, Dharnas are going to Brace Delhities.



But he is secular. Is that not why you voted for him. So enjoy secularism. Why keep complaining all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Promise to end female foeticide if you want quota, Narendra Modi told Jats | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584331918314901506
> conflict of interest MY FOOT



Look at this communal PM going after his own MPs now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Dragon Ball said:


> More love from Mallu Christians for Hindus.
> 
> Prominent Church Pastors on Hindu Faith, Hindu Deities and Hindu People. - YouTube - Linkis.com



Apparently God spoke to him  ............. ... told him about Demonic worship and demonic tendencies in Hindus and Indians. 

Wonderful interview  ............ he even claimed he was a "Brahmin" since he was from south India and a Kerala christian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

uparyupari said:


> Apparently God spoke to him  ............. ... told him about Demonic worship and demonic tendencies in Hindus and Indians.
> 
> Wonderful interview



There is another video where the pastor is exorcising the Demon Shiva (Lord Shiva) from a converted Christian's body. Saying his past 50 generations have lived with demons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

Dragon Ball said:


> There is another video where the pastor is exorcising the Demon Shiva (Lord Shiva) from a converted Christian's body. Saying his past 50 generations have lived with demons.



............... well it is the "religion of peace".


----------



## magudi

50-hour community service for drunk driving likely - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> 50-hour community service for drunk driving likely - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site



Excellent news  

Making them clean public toilets will ensure they will NEVER drink and drive again. Not to mention we all get to use clean public toilets. 

In fact, pass a law to punish people to community services and make them clean up the city and collect Garbage. THis will not only reduce burden on Jail, but will also improve the civic sense of people and help us keep the nation clean. 


We can start with people found guilty of litter.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dragon Ball

uparyupari said:


> Excellent news
> 
> Making them clean public toilets will ensure they will NEVER drink and drive again. Not to mention we all get to use clean public toilets.



Excellent suggestion. Must make them clean up open drains too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

Dragon Ball said:


> Excellent suggestion. Must make them clean up open drains too.



We need a law for this. All petty crimes can be punished with community services designed for "swatch bharat". 

Eve teasing come to mind. Juvinile crimes. etc. No point in exposing these petty criminals to the hardened criminals in Jail. 

Jails are the universities of crime. I knew a friend who actually went to jail, and some of the stories he told me will make your recoil in horror.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragon Ball

Agree. Except in case of accident on drunken driving which deserves a death penalty, the rest can be made to perform community service, aka toilet/drain cleaning.


----------



## uparyupari

Dragon Ball said:


> Agree. Except in case of accident on drunken driving which deserves a death penalty, the rest can be made to perform community service, aka toilet/drain cleaning.



US and China was built on slave labour, we need to start making a few slaves too  ...... community service is a good way to recruit the unwilling


----------



## Dragon Ball

uparyupari said:


> US and China was built on slave labour, we need to start making a few slaves too  ...... community service is a good way to recruit the unwilling



LOL. Half of Kerala will be in labor camps in India and the other half in Gelf.


----------



## uparyupari

Dragon Ball said:


> LOL. Half of Kerala will be in labor camps in India and the other half in Gelf.



Actually kerala police is VERY STRICT about drunken driving. The police in Kerala actually work for the public. One of the few good things about kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

uparyupari said:


> Actually kerala police is VERY STRICT about drunken driving. The police in Kerala actually work for the public. One of the few good things about kerala.



Perhaps I should have said drunken boating than drunken driving for Kerala. LOL. Kidding. Good to see at least something actually working well in Kerala. Another fact I read up was almost 45% of Kerala as a whole has a tree cover. Another plus for Kerala.


----------



## uparyupari

Dragon Ball said:


> Perhaps I should have said drunken boating than drunken driving for Kerala. LOL. Kidding. Good to see at least something actually working well in Kerala. Another fact I read up was almost 45% of Kerala as a whole has a tree cover. Another plus for Kerala.



Nah, its a state of drunkards, only they do not get to drink and drive. But OTOH there is enough rash driving without the drinking. But I suppose that is true for all of India, except Mumbai.


----------



## mooppan

uparyupari said:


> Nah, its a state of drunkards, only they do not get to drink and drive. But OTOH there is enough rash driving without the drinking. But I suppose that is true for all of India, except Mumbai.


way better than being called as a state of killing minorities,building temples for politicians,threatening and beating outside state peoples..and every one knows what is the impact of complete liquor ban in your Gujarat..



Dragon Ball said:


> LOL. Half of Kerala will be in labor camps in India and the other half in Gelf.


and you are from mental assylum..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Dragon Ball said:


> More love from Mallu Christians for Hindus.
> 
> Prominent Church Pastors on Hindu Faith, Hindu Deities and Hindu People. - YouTube - Linkis.com


http://linkis.com/www.youtube.com/zRPpA

Another seller of his religion. This is the reason why i think proselytizing should be tightly regulated, you only need to say this rubbish to convert more & of course, to get some more money for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

mooppan said:


> way better than being called as a state of killing minorities,building temples for politicians,threatening and beating outside state peoples..and every one knows what is the impact of complete liquor ban in your Gujarat..



Yes, Gujarat is the SAFEST state in India for Women  

Unlike kerala, which is the MOST UNSAFE state in India for women.


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> It's all your fault Mr. Narendra Modi | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts
> 
> @Darmashkian Cash-strapped Andhra Pradesh lets Rs 732cr slip through its fingers - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


The Babus must have really screwed up on this..

CBN is not known for making such big mistakes!! He never did so in his first 2 terms.. At some times he forced the lazy Babus who couldn't keep pace with him to work so much that they truely hated & disliked him due to which many of them used to work for his defeat in the Elections!!

And now once again, the lazy babus screw up opportunities for AP.. I hope he take strict action against those responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584569519303032832

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

Trinamool Supporters Allegedly Beat Up Pregnant Woman for Supporting BJP in West Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Kinda True!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## mooppan

uparyupari said:


> Yes, Gujarat is the SAFEST state in India for Women
> 
> Unlike kerala, which is the MOST UNSAFE state in India for women.


Absolutely..1.Gujarat 2.Bihar 3.Chattisgarh..It says the very authenticity of that survey..I don't get surprised if your Gujarat found to be the most safest destination/heaven for Muslims in this Universe conducted by any survey,even crossing Saudi or Oman miles ahead...Every sane Indian knows the ground realities of these survey..Only some blinds will take it as great..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Swachh Bharat: PM Modi's promise of cleaning & beautifying Varanasi doesn't appear to be an empty one - The Economic Times

#nograssrootlevelchange #nochangesonground #fascismatitspeak #varanasistillsame #swachhJumla #fekugiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

mooppan said:


> Absolutely..1.Gujarat 2.Bihar 3.Chattisgarh..It says the very authenticity of that survey..I don't get surprised if your Gujarat found to be the most safest destination/heaven for Muslims in this Universe conducted by any survey,even crossing Saudi or Oman miles ahead...Every sane Indian knows the ground realities of these survey..Only some blinds will take it as great..



The Jaundiced eye will see the world yellow. Prejudiced blind christian fanatics like you will see $hit everywhere. 

For those who want to see can google up Female Security Index (FSI) a survey conducted by Tata Strategic Management Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

uparyupari said:


> The Jaundiced eye will see the world yellow. Prejudiced blind christian fanatics like you will see $hit everywhere.
> 
> For those who want to see can google up Female Security Index (FSI) a survey conducted by Tata Strategic Management Group



Any data that goes against his bigotry is to be dismissed. Last he had confused you with me and in another post was threatening to kill you. So much Christian love can hardly be borne by a mere mortal.


----------



## Parul

यह 12% लगता हैं एंटरटेनमेंट की वजह से हैं!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Клара said:


> यह 12% लगता हैं एंटरटेनमेंट की वजह से हैं!
> 
> View attachment 211911



Arey they beat their old record of 49 days. Today is the 50th day. 

BTW @Guynextdoor2 @isupportaap @Prometheus why is this survey showing so much difference as compared to India Today survey which said Kejriwal was the best CM. Maybe the category was for most entertaining CM


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Soumitra said:


> Arey they beat their old record of 49 days. Today is the 50th day.
> 
> BTW @Guynextdoor2 @isupportaap @Prometheus why is this survey showing so much difference as compared to India Today survey which said Kejriwal was the best CM. Maybe the category was for most entertaining CM



India news is bikau channel. They were putting ads of Kacha Baniyan and top story of Alien autopsy until the Modi interview. Now figure.


----------



## mooppan

Dragon Ball said:


> Any data that goes against his bigotry is to be dismissed. Last he had confused you with me and in another post was threatening to kill you. So much Christian love can hardly be borne by a mere mortal.


I am not confused...I know who is who..


----------



## Soumitra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> India news is bikau channel. They were putting ads of Kacha Baniyan and top story of Alien autopsy until the Modi interview. Now figure.


And Aaj Tak is a krantikaari channel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Soumitra said:


> And Aaj Tak is a krantikaari channel



If you want to get orgasmic about something that a chutiya channel like India TV says, good for you.


----------



## ranjeet

The Sunday Story: When PM comes to village | The Indian Express


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Soumitra said:


> And Aaj Tak is a krantikaari channel



At least AAj Tak never ran this for a top story


----------



## mooppan

uparyupari said:


> The Jaundiced eye will see the world yellow. Prejudiced blind christian fanatics like you will see $hit everywhere.
> 
> For those who want to see can google up Female Security Index (FSI) a survey conducted by Tata Strategic Management Group


fanatic??..Ask any Malayali,Bengali,Sikh,Muslim or Christian in this very forum about who is lord manvan??...They will say more about it...
jaundice eyes??..Ironically its coming from the very same Manvan..If you will find traitors,Vatican agents,terrorists in each and every Indian Muslims and Christians..Isn't it because of your jaundice eyes??..You have zero rights to call others fanatic,you yourself is the biggest RELIGIOUS BIGOT in this forum...


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584589620920225792Hmm...!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

2 AAP Punjab member Jyoti Mann and Bhai Baldeep Singh, who fought Lok Sabha election on AAP ticket were kicked out of party for criticizing Supremo Kejriwal. 
AAP expels Jyoti, suspends Bhai Baldeep


----------



## East or West India Best

uparyupari said:


> US and China was built on slave labour, *we need to start making a few slaves too * ...... community service is a good way to recruit the unwilling



Start with the brahmins like you.


----------



## ranjeet

Hallelujah oye Hallelujah ... Chak de Phtake. 







@Prometheus @Jaat Rock


----------



## uparyupari

Dragon Ball said:


> Any data that goes against his bigotry is to be dismissed. Last he had confused you with me and in another post was threatening to kill you. So much Christian love can hardly be borne by a mere mortal.



LOL ... really ? For me he is just comic relief. 



mooppan said:


> fanatic??..Ask any Malayali,Bengali,Sikh,Muslim or Christian in this very forum about who is lord manvan??...They will say more about it...
> jaundice eyes??..Ironically its coming from the very same Manvan..If you will find traitors,Vatican agents,terrorists in each and every Indian Muslims and Christians..Isn't it because of your jaundice eyes??..You have zero rights to call others fanatic,you yourself is the biggest RELIGIOUS BIGOT in this forum...



 .... why should I ask ? Since when did opinions of fools matter much ? Only to turds like you. 

Now show me evidence of my religious bigotry 



East or West India Best said:


> Start with the brahmins like you.



How about khalistani's like you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## East or West India Best

ranjeet said:


> Hallelujah oye Hallelujah ... Chak de Phtake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Prometheus @Jaat Rock



Wow this guy is proper secular. Skin like a madrassi hindu, Sikh turban, and Christian cross.


----------



## Parul

Six sickular parties merging into One: Janta Parivar  #Hailsecularisam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Клара said:


> Six sickular parties merging into One: Janta Parivar  #Hailsecularisam


Secular Chakke? 
Don't worry Janta Parivar won't last long ek purani kahawat hai .... chako ke ghar beta hua, aur unho ne chum chum ke maar diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

East or West India Best said:


> Wow this guy is proper secular. Skin like a madrassi hindu, Sikh turban, and Christian cross.



SKIN LIKE A MADRASI HINDU ?  ................. racist Freak  

That man is a BONAFIED Sikh Punjabi ........... so his skin is like a sikh punjabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

uparyupari said:


> That man is a BONAFIED Sikh Punjabi



BONAFIED ex-Sikh Punjabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Look How Rich India's Become Under New Prime Minister Modi - Forbes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Look How Rich India's Become Under New Prime Minister Modi - Forbes



Don't post frm
Communal sites

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Echo_419 said:


> Don't post frm
> Communal sites


Not communalk Capitalist site. In the reign of a certain socialist ( 
 @jamahir ) companies like forbes will be closed down


----------



## ranjeet

Arvind Kejriwal launches Anti Corruption Helpline number in Delhi. Here is the first caller 







AAP volunteers managing a Delhi Government's event. This is real Swaraj, empowering Aam Aadmi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

JanjaWeed said:


> Bamm... I was hoping to see another 30 episodes of left right & centre, ten episodes of we the people & couple of big fights on this Tobbaccogate. Damn you Modi for pouring cold water on such a hot topic.


aah..what do you know... Burka Dutt is on it right now! That was easy to predict!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

liberal dose of communalism by a secular

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> liberal dose of communalism by a secular
> 
> View attachment 211999


guess what? I knew this angle will be thrown up! Man.. these seculars have become so predictable!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## temp1994

Juggernautjatt said:


> In 2017 Punjab will become another Delhi for BJP.



You AAPtards are funny.

BJP only has 12 seats in Punjab. It is equivalent of having 7 seats in Delhi.

What could happen which would make Punjab "another Delhi" for BJP?


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> guess what? I knew this angle will be thrown up! Man.. these seculars have become so predictable!



Smriti should have first checked the store owner's religeon. If he was Christain, she should have let herself to be filmed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Smriti should have first checked the store owner's religeon. If he was Christain, she should have let herself to be filmed


lol.. Smriti had no choice either way. She would have been accused of being communally biased had she refused to shop at the store!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Aam Bouncers asking Aam Aadmi to seat in Aam seats not on VIP seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

@Клара @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> @Клара @levina


<3


----------



## Tridibans

levina said:


> <3



@levina ji ye aapka profile pic kuch samjha nahi 

Any background info ?


----------



## Levina

Tridibans said:


> @levina ji ye aapka profile pic kuch samjha nahi
> 
> Any background info ?


Kenya massacre!! Ignored by our media like Belur math bombings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isupportaap

Modi ji campaigning for 2019 Lok Sabha elections in Maharashtra & Haryana

@takeiteasy @The_Showstopper @jamahir @mooppan @Infinity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> <3


Some pics are really heart touching. ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isupportaap

Soumitra said:


> Arey they beat their old record of 49 days. Today is the 50th day.
> 
> BTW @Guynextdoor2 @isupportaap @Prometheus why is this survey showing so much difference as compared to India Today survey which said Kejriwal was the best CM. Maybe the category was for most entertaining CM



Paid BJp media what do you expect?


----------



## ranjeet

isupportaap said:


> Paid BJp media what do you expect?


Yes BJP paid media to over blow the attacks on Christians.


----------



## Android

I, CM Devendra Fadnavis trapped corrupt official: MoS Patil | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

AAP: Centre insensitive towards the poor, will gherao Parliament - Livemint

Sab mudi ka fault, 

Why you du dia mudi? 

Y no care for puvar?

What were 2002 Guj riots?, Nitish asks BJP- TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos

Finally someone has guts to speak up  

Kudos to nitish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> AAP: Centre insensitive towards the poor, will gherao Parliament - Livemint
> 
> Sab mudi ka fault,
> 
> Why you du dia mudi?
> 
> Y no care for puvar?
> 
> What were 2002 Guj riots?, Nitish asks BJP-
> TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos
> 
> Finally someone has guts to speak up
> 
> Kudos to nitish


I swear I want to see Kejriwal being lathicharged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> 2 AAP Punjab member Jyoti Mann and Bhai Baldeep Singh, who fought Lok Sabha election on AAP ticket were kicked out of party for criticizing Supremo Kejriwal.
> AAP expels Jyoti, suspends Bhai Baldeep




to add to it.................they are kicked out by Punjab AAP not Kejriwal.

Jyoti Mann was served 3 show cause notices.....she didnt reply ...........Dr.Daljeet Singh kicked him out



ranjeet said:


> Hallelujah oye Hallelujah ... Chak de Phtake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Prometheus @Jaat Rock




nothing of this sort happening here.
Yes Christians have increased ..........especially in my city ...............a chruch came up near my home too ..................but mostly low socio-economic people are going there.............I have never seen a well dressed person ( as per Punjabi standard) ...going there...................on sunday ............there are just cycles and scooters in their parking .

their music is irritating .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Клара said:


> यह 12% लगता हैं एंटरटेनमेंट की वजह से हैं!
> 
> View attachment 211911




Wasn't he voted the best CM of an Indian state just a couple of days ago by another channel?


----------



## Parul

kadamba-warrior said:


> Wasn't he voted the best CM of an Indian state just a couple of days ago by another channel?



The one who voted him THE Beast CM was Genuine news channel & this one is Paid Media. ##a#apptardslogic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

No matter who you are if you are hindu and advocating for hinduism you are communal to be a secular you need to advocate minorities irrespective of truth:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## East or West India Best

Клара said:


> No matter who you are if you are hindu and advocating for hinduism you are communal to be a secular you need to advocate minorities irrespective of truth:
> 
> View attachment 212204



Bullshit stop being so Hindu-centric. We, the dharmic minority religions (Sikh, Jain, and Buddhists) have it the worst. We're proper minorities (<2%) and get the most discrimination yet no one cares. We have to fight on two fronts at the same time: 1) Abrahmic conquest; and 2) Hindu assimilation.


----------



## Parul

East or West India Best said:


> Bullshit stop being so Hindu-centric. We, the dharmic minority religions (Sikh, Jain, and Buddhists) have it the worst. We're proper minorities (<2%) and get the most discrimination yet no one cares. We have to fight on two fronts at the same time: 1) Abrahmic conquest; and 2) *Hindu assimilation*.



Only one Community is Minority in India. By the way what is this now?


----------



## East or West India Best

Клара said:


> What Is this now?



Don't deny it. Hindus like RSS and Arya Samaj try to assimilate Buddhism, Jainism and Sikhism into Hinduism. They claim those religions are Hindu, they say their religions leaders are avtaars.


----------



## Parul

*PMO India : Report Card*
@NarendraModi 's Digital India Plan - Delhi to get full wifi coverage in 2 years: Adarsh Shastri

Delhi will get full wifi coverage in two years and around 700 wifi hotspots will be set up by February 2016, state government's Parliamentary Secretary to Minister of IT, Adarsh Shastri said on Thursday.

"We will get budgetary allocation in June and issue tender for wifi by July. First phase comprising 600-700 wifi hotspots will be rolled by February 2016. Wifi coverage in entire Delhi shall be done in 2 years," Shastri said while speaking at an event organised by telecom news portal TeleAnalysis.









East or West India Best said:


> Don't deny it. *Hindus like RSS and Arya Samaj try to assimilate Buddhism, Jainism and Sikhism into Hinduis*m. They claim those religions are Hindu, they say their religions leaders are avtaars.



India's Constitution doesn't. Enough Said!


----------



## East or West India Best

Клара said:


> India's Constitution doesn't. Enough Said!



India's constitution is the worst offender. It doesn't even recognize those religions.


----------



## Parul

East or West India Best said:


> India's constitution is the worst offender. It doesn't even recognize those religions.



Start a thread & let's debate on it.


----------



## ranjeet

This is some high level trolling. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584912826692542464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Hehehe... So much for the "Aam Aadmi" who were claiming to end the VIP culture"...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Azim Premji attends RSS function, creates ripples - The Times of India

Gharwapsi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Клара said:


>



First said by Sheila dixit. When asked about higher electricity bills, she pointed out that it was because the people of Delhi were getting electricity round the clock as opposed to when there were frequent power cuts. Not surprised that people learn their lessons slowly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

East or West India Best said:


> Don't deny it. Hindus like RSS and Arya Samaj try to assimilate Buddhism, Jainism and Sikhism into Hinduism. They claim those religions are Hindu, they say their religions leaders are avtaars.



No Havan, Ghar Wapsi for Buddhist converts: VHP - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site 


Ghar wapsi in Punjab? RSS converts Christians to Sikhism, raises Akali ire 

Kejriwal alleges conspiracy against him and govt - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site 






This kind of majority radicalisation is a grave danger to our society

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

East or West India Best said:


> Don't deny it. Hindus like RSS and Arya Samaj try to assimilate Buddhism, Jainism and Sikhism into Hinduism. They claim those religions are Hindu, they say their religions leaders are avtaars.



Now, Sikh ‘ghar wapsi’ in Akali turf: RSS ‘reconverts’ 40 Christian families | The Indian Express

128 Christians 're-converted' to Sikhism in Amritsar | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

what is this ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

itachiii said:


> Now, Sikh ‘ghar wapsi’ in Akali turf: RSS ‘reconverts’ 40 Christian families | The Indian Express
> 
> 128 Christians 're-converted' to Sikhism in Amritsar | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> what is this ??



He's a Khalistani. You are wasting your time.


----------



## itachiii

uparyupari said:


> He's a Khalistani. You are wasting your time.



his posts were pretty pro-India/ atleast stayed neutral whenever Indian concerns are rasied....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

itachiii said:


> his posts were pretty pro-India/ atleast stayed neutral whenever Indian concerns are rasied....



Till you discuss pakistan, then he leans towards pakistan. You mention sikhs, he starts his Hindu hating triad. 

For other matters he is neutral. Hardly a good nut in my book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

uparyupari said:


> He's a Khalistani. You are wasting your time.



Even Poor Me! Has been labeled Khalistani Agent here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Клара said:


> Even Poor Me! Has been labeled Khalistani Agent here.




You were a khalistani, now a typical Sanghi after gharwapsi



itachiii said:


> his posts were pretty pro-India/ atleast stayed neutral whenever Indian concerns are rasied....




@East or West India Best hates no one exception being Internet hindooooozzzzz


----------



## magudi

comparative intelligence report on church attacks between NDA and UPA is out 

Interesting times ahead


----------



## itachiii

magudi said:


> @East or West India Best hates no one exception being Internet hindooooozzzzz



No surprise every one hates us...







sagarika ghose hates us too....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585045912294043648

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

itachiii said:


> No surprise every one hates us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sagarika ghose hates us too....



Ghose is just a moderate Hindu hater

I still remember Zoya Hasan's remark on may 16 last year @ndtv when it became clear that modi was gonna be PM she said "Voting rights for Hindus must be revoked" .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

magudi said:


> Ghose is just a moderate Hindu hater
> 
> I still remember Zoya Hasan's remark on may 16 last year @ndtv when it became clear that modi was gonna be PM she said "Voting rights for Hindus must be revoked" .



I read abt it before too.. any video link ?? looks like ndtv hasn't uploaded this part on youtube...


----------



## magudi

itachiii said:


> I read abt it before too.. any video link ?? looks like ndtv hasn't uploaded this part on youtube...



Don't have video link, i saw it live that day but I'll search around a bit, will post if I find it somewhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

magudi said:


> Don't have video link, i saw it live that day but I'll search around a bit, will post if I find it somewhere



you must have felt schoked listening those words...


----------



## magudi

itachiii said:


> you must have felt schoked listening those words...



Not really, she was one among the other 900 comies who made it their life's sole purpose to stop modi 

Appeal to all secular parties, leaders and candidates to help prevent formation of communal central government in India - Anhad

Only thing that shocked me was Congress's vote share even after trying to introduce something as draconian as communal violence bill 

I feel pity and ashamed of every single one of those Hindu born ignorant cowards who still keep voting for Khangress

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Not really, she was one among the other 900 comies who made it their life's sole purpose to stop modi
> 
> Appeal to all secular parties, leaders and candidates to help prevent formation of communal central government in India - Anhad
> 
> Only thing that shocked me was Congress's vote share even after trying to introduce something as draconian as communal violence bill
> 
> I feel pity and ashamed of every single one of those Hindu born ignorant cowards who still keep voting for Khangress



I feel you man but we can't blame them it is the result of 50 years of Brain washing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> Not really, she was one among the other 900 comies who made it their life's sole purpose to stop modi
> 
> Appeal to all secular parties, leaders and candidates to help prevent formation of communal central government in India - Anhad
> 
> Only thing that shocked me was Congress's vote share even after trying to introduce something as draconian as communal violence bill
> 
> I feel pity and ashamed of every single one of those Hindu born ignorant cowards who still keep voting for Khangress




This link directly goes to my favourites bar.... 

I will need it in 2019 definitely

Man.... how low can people get..... and just look at the list.... full of pseudo secularists....

And they call themselves prominent personalities..... I mean WTF....

For a comparison, Modi's personality, stature, world following etc. is better than these 900 clowns combined


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> This link directly goes to my favourites bar....
> 
> I will need it in 2019 definitely
> 
> Man.... how low can people get..... and just look at the list.... full of pseudo secularists....
> 
> And they call themselves prominent personalities..... I mean WTF....
> 
> For a comparison, Modi's personality, stature, world following etc. is better than these 900 clowns combined




There are some 60 odd bollywood bigwigs as well, sigh!


----------



## Darmashkian

*BJP to Launch Agitations to Grow Big in AP, Telangana*

HYDERABAD:
The BJP, which wants to grow independently in Andhra Pradesh and Telangana so as to emerge as a formidable political force by the general election due in 2019, has asked its local leaders to start focusing on strengthening the party at the grass roots in both the states.
*The party’s central leadership, at the recently-held national executive meeting in Bengaluru, has directed the party leaders to launch issue-based agitations to win over all sections of people.*
According to sources, *the party central leadership had identified seven states, including AP and TS, where the party is weak and decided that there is a need to take up massive ground work to attract the people towards the party in these states.*
As part of its strategy to reach out to people at the grass root level, party leaders will undertake door-to-door campaign in May, June and July in Andhra Pradesh and Telangana. Senior leaders will visit the two states on a regular basis to enthuse the party cadre.
“Prime minister Narendra Modi has asked us to take the schemes of the Centre to the people and see that every scheme is implemented properly. We will undertake vigorous campaigning in AP and TS,” BJP floor leader in the Telangana Assembly K Lakshman told Express.
According to him, the central leadership has asked leaders of both states to improve organisational and political strength so as to prepare for the 2019 polls.
*“We have been asked to take up peoples’ issues, especially issues concerning farmers, weavers and socially backward sections of society. We have also been asked to exert pressure on the respective state governments to fulfil all promises made,”* he disclosed.
Stating that the party leadership is keen on taking on the TRS government in Telangana for not fulfilling poll promises, he said the party would soon take up issues related to farmers, weavers and weaker sections.
According to sources, the BJP, which is part of the government in AP, has already been asked to take up programmes to exert pressure on the state government to keep all poll promises.
“We have been asked to prepare a road map to strengthen the party in the two Telugu-speaking states. We have also been directed to go to the people and create awareness about the programmes being taken up by the Modi government,” Lakshman said.
Local leaders were asked to counter the allegations being made by ruling party members on central funds and assistance. “The leadership asked us to counter the disinformation being spread by opposition parties with regard to central assistance and ideology,” he said.
Leadership Training
The BJP central leadership has asked local leaders to take up massive training programmes for cadre. “We have been asked to train party cadre to groom them into leaders of tomorrow. ‘Cadre to leader’ is our motto,” Lakshman said.

BJP to Launch Agitations to Grow Big in AP, Telangana -The New Indian Express

Hey Fulfill all the promises you made to AP including the Special Status for 10 years & Polavaram to be built by 2019 ! Then only will people even think about voting for you!

& how in the world can you agitate against the TDP govt. in AP (which you are part of) & the TRS govt. in TG(with whom many of the local BJP leaders sympathize with??)

@SarthakGanguly @itachiii

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> There are some 60 odd bollywood bigwigs as well, sigh!



So, my point still stands. What stature and personality do they have outside the LCD and colour TV monitors of some Saas Bahu households in India (Pakistan to some extant too.. ). 

None of them are even comparable to our superstars.... let alone a world figure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> *BJP to Launch Agitations to Grow Big in AP, Telangana*
> 
> HYDERABAD:
> The BJP, which wants to grow independently in Andhra Pradesh and Telangana so as to emerge as a formidable political force by the general election due in 2019, has asked its local leaders to start focusing on strengthening the party at the grass roots in both the states.
> *The party’s central leadership, at the recently-held national executive meeting in Bengaluru, has directed the party leaders to launch issue-based agitations to win over all sections of people.*
> According to sources, *the party central leadership had identified seven states, including AP and TS, where the party is weak and decided that there is a need to take up massive ground work to attract the people towards the party in these states.*
> As part of its strategy to reach out to people at the grass root level, party leaders will undertake door-to-door campaign in May, June and July in Andhra Pradesh and Telangana. Senior leaders will visit the two states on a regular basis to enthuse the party cadre.
> “Prime minister Narendra Modi has asked us to take the schemes of the Centre to the people and see that every scheme is implemented properly. We will undertake vigorous campaigning in AP and TS,” BJP floor leader in the Telangana Assembly K Lakshman told Express.
> According to him, the central leadership has asked leaders of both states to improve organisational and political strength so as to prepare for the 2019 polls.
> *“We have been asked to take up peoples’ issues, especially issues concerning farmers, weavers and socially backward sections of society. We have also been asked to exert pressure on the respective state governments to fulfil all promises made,”* he disclosed.
> Stating that the party leadership is keen on taking on the TRS government in Telangana for not fulfilling poll promises, he said the party would soon take up issues related to farmers, weavers and weaker sections.
> According to sources, the BJP, which is part of the government in AP, has already been asked to take up programmes to exert pressure on the state government to keep all poll promises.
> “We have been asked to prepare a road map to strengthen the party in the two Telugu-speaking states. We have also been directed to go to the people and create awareness about the programmes being taken up by the Modi government,” Lakshman said.
> Local leaders were asked to counter the allegations being made by ruling party members on central funds and assistance. “The leadership asked us to counter the disinformation being spread by opposition parties with regard to central assistance and ideology,” he said.
> Leadership Training
> The BJP central leadership has asked local leaders to take up massive training programmes for cadre. “We have been asked to train party cadre to groom them into leaders of tomorrow. ‘Cadre to leader’ is our motto,” Lakshman said.
> 
> BJP to Launch Agitations to Grow Big in AP, Telangana -The New Indian Express
> 
> Hey Fulfill all the promises you made to AP including the Special Status for 10 years & Polavaram to be built by 2019 ! Then only will people even think about voting for you!
> 
> & how in the world can you agitate against the TDP govt. in AP (which you are part of) & the TRS govt. in TG(with whom many of the local BJP leaders sympathize with??)
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @itachiii



They need to work for the people of A.P and keep up there promises before thinking of growing big in the state...

In Telangana they have a great potential to grow.. of late I am seeing a lot of bjp posters all around the city..


----------



## temp1994

magudi said:


> Ghose is just a moderate Hindu hater
> 
> I still remember Zoya Hasan's remark on may 16 last year @ndtv when it became clear that modi was gonna be PM she said "Voting rights for Hindus must be revoked" .




I remeber that but I had not been able to find video of her statement on Internet. NDTV had not posted that video online.

Do you have some link of that video?


----------



## magudi

temp1994 said:


> I remeber that but I had not been able to find video of her statement on Internet. NDTV had not posted that video online.
> 
> Do you have some link of that video?



No i tired but couldn't find, guess like @itachiii said they didn't upload it

The donor of Kejriwal's Wagon-R wants it back - NewsroomPost

Mwahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Not really, she was one among the other 900 comies who made it their life's sole purpose to stop modi
> 
> Appeal to all secular parties, leaders and candidates to help prevent formation of communal central government in India - Anhad
> 
> Only thing that shocked me was Congress's vote share even after trying to introduce something as draconian as communal violence bill
> 
> I feel pity and ashamed of every single one of those Hindu born ignorant cowards who still keep voting for Khangress


What's wrong with these professor type people.. especially those ones from JNU? Do they take some sort oath when they join JNU that they will uphold everything that is detrimental to national interest & security of the nation?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> What's wrong with these professor type people.. especially those ones from JNU? Do they take some sort oath when they join JNU that they will uphold everything that is detrimental to national interest & security of the nation?


there are quite a few BJP leaders who came through JNU. Nirmala Sitaraman is one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

'Want My Wagon R Back', Says UK Based AAP Supporter to Arvind Kejriwal



Tweets about #IDemandMyDonationBackFromAAP hashtag on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> there are quite a few BJP leaders who came through JNU. Nirmala Sitaraman is one of them.


Were they professors too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Were they professors too?


Nah she did her masters from there. she is one of the leaders which came to my mind of the top. But I don't think any professors would have joined BJP though. I have a personal hatred for JNU professors, one of them fcuked me over my personal life. that fcuking cocking scukin piece of dried turd.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nah she did her masters from there. she is one of the leaders which came to my mind of the top. But I don't think any professors would have joined BJP though. I have a personal hatred for JNU professors, one of them fcuked me over my personal life. that fcuking cocking scukin piece of dried turd.


My comment was only directed towards the professors of JNU. They sound like a different breed altogether. Do they all take oath from The Communist Manifesto of Karl Marx when they join JNU?


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> My comment was only directed towards the professors of JNU. They sound like a different breed altogether. Do they all take oath from The Communist Manifesto of Karl Marx when they join JNU?




Hahaa be proud of JNU it gave us once in a lifetime personalities like Kavita Krishnana 



ranjeet said:


> there are quite a few BJP leaders who came through JNU. Nirmala Sitaraman is one of them.




How is Khattar doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

The butchers of Turkman Gate: Father thrashed to death with iron rods in front of his crying sons over petty road rage incident | Daily Mail Online

Aam Aadmis doing Aam things in New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## temp1994

JanjaWeed said:


> What's wrong with these professor type people.. especially those ones from JNU? Do they take some sort oath when they join JNU that they will uphold everything that is detrimental to national interest & security of the nation?




Simple.

Once JNU was given to Leftists by Indira Gandhi, they controlled recruitment process. Thus only leftists get jobs in JNU. This is a self-perpetuating cycle. Marxist controls recruitment, only marxist gets recruited, who then recruits marxist. 

There is a running gig in Delhi that if you want job in JNU, at lest refer to Marx a couple of time (do it properly as these professors know Marx inside out) and blame corporates for poverty in India, when you go for interview for Lecturer post.

It is a process of self selection, and this has been done in Nalanda university also. I have read somewhere that a staff member accused Amratya sen and Gopa Sabarwhal of Nalanda university stocked that university with JNU leftists.Though in this case all is not lost as because of immaturity of their tenure, they could not influence recruitment much and GoI could still fill vacancies with right wingers.

@magudi

@ranjeet What happened? Did it involved a girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> How is Khattar doing?


Khattar is alright so far, although power cuts has increased in villages but it's something which can be managed.



temp1994 said:


> Simple.
> 
> Once JNU was given to Leftists by Indira Gandhi, they controlled recruitment process. Thus only leftists got jobs in JNU.
> 
> There is a running gig in Delhi that if you want job in JNU, at lest refer to Marx a couple of time (do it properly as these professors know Marx inside out) and blame corporates for poverty in India, when you go for interview of Lecturer post.
> 
> It is a process of self selection, and this has been done in Nalanda university also. I have read somewhere that a staff member accused Amratya sen and then registrar of Nalanda university stocked that university with JNU leftists.Though in this case all is not lost as because of immaturity of their tenure, they could not influence recruitment much and GoI could still fill vacancies with right wingers.
> 
> @magudi
> 
> @ranjeet What happened? Did it involved a girl.


Sab nahi puchte

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

@SrNair @nair @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Prometheus

uparyupari said:


> He's a Khalistani. You are wasting your time.




anyone against Modi ji and BJP is Khalistanis ...............and Punjab is full of them ..............u dont believe ??? even CM of Punjab is also a Khalistani............i wonder why modi is in love with a Khalistani


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> View attachment 212587
> 
> 
> @SrNair @nair @levina



Loved her reply....... "Katta Kkoya"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Prometheus said:


> anyone against Modi ji and BJP is Khalistanis ...............and Punjab is full of them ..............u dont believe ??? even CM of Punjab is also a Khalistani............i wonder why modi is in love with a Khalistani



Unlike you, I make a distinction between Retards an Khalistani.


----------



## heisenberg

ranjeet said:


> Khattar is alright so far, although power cuts has increased in villages but it's something which can be managed.
> 
> 
> Sab nahi puchte


can u elaborate khattar performance so far..i mean policies on road, infrastructure, industry etc.


----------



## magudi

PV Narasimha Rao's Daughter Pleased with Modi Gesture, Slams Congress -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

heisenberg said:


> can u elaborate khattar performance so far..i mean policies on road, infrastructure, industry etc.




he is good guy.......working to ban mobiles and jeans for girls to prevent rape

UCHH Vichar


----------



## ranjeet

heisenberg said:


> can u elaborate khattar performance so far..i mean policies on road, infrastructure, industry etc.



He is trying to do a good job but still need more time. Focus is on E governance.



Prometheus said:


> he is good guy.......working to ban mobiles and jeans for girls to prevent rape
> 
> UCHH Vichar


I heard you joined AAP Bouncer Manch. Is it true

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## heisenberg

Prometheus said:


> he is good guy.......working to ban mobiles and jeans for girls to prevent rape
> 
> UCHH Vichar


bhai ek din pdf pe trolling band kar le aur meditate kar ki tumne yahan pe kitni bakwas kari hai ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Gen V K Singh trolling media. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585188071664148480

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TejasMk3



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

This poster can be seen all over Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Petrol pumps are enforcing No Helmet No Petrol .. and the desi jugad people found. 

Hum na sudhere the aur hum na sudhrenge.











Muslim leaders met PM Modi yesterday and put forth certain requests. 






-------------------

Upset after rift within party supporter demands his donated Wagon R back. 
@Prometheus @Guynextdoor2 
AAP supporter demands his donated Wagon R back from Kejriwal | India TV News

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## itachiii

Roybot said:


> The butchers of Turkman Gate: Father thrashed to death with iron rods in front of his crying sons over petty road rage incident | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Aam Aadmis doing Aam things in New Delhi.



WTF


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> The butchers of Turkman Gate: Father thrashed to death with iron rods in front of his crying sons over petty road rage incident | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Aam Aadmis doing Aam things in New Delhi.



Looks like AAP is going MQM way. Soon I can see a militant wing getting cultivated in Delhi... & silence anyone who tries to dare them! Bad things are expected to happen in Delhi.. Quaid-E-Tehreek Arvind bhai zinda baad!


----------



## magudi

@indo how's fadanvis been so far? Any better than yadav? Also what's your opinion of them forcing multiplexes for one show marathi movie daily?


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> @indo how's fadanvis been so far? Any better than yadav? Also what's your opinion of them forcing multiplexes for one show *marathi movie daily*?


That's just not going to work in a city like Mumbai. Even locals wouldn't like that bit. He is just trying to steal Shiv Sena's thunder by playing Marati card... & I'm liking it!


----------



## indo

magudi said:


> @indo how's fadanvis been so far? Any better than yadav? Also what's your opinion of them forcing multiplexes for one show marathi movie daily?


1. yadav who ?
2. He's done okay so far , a little better than previous gov but nothing spectacular as such. 
He is trying to bring in more manufacturing plants in Maharashtra, which has been quite successfull.
But, he is playing to the gallery a lot which is understandable, like his stand on maratha reservation which is a ridiculous idea, Beef ban again a ridiculous idea.
He is paying more attention to east Maharastra primarily Nagpur, which is good.
He should take steps to implement steps to boost irrigation in Vidarbha and Marathwada area , which I think he is committed to do, lets see.

3. Marathi movies are already shown in Mumbai multiplexes on a daily basis, so that's not really a big problem actually and its a good step.....The idea is not to ban hindi films but to promote marathi films. The new rule just states that Marathi movies should be shown in the "prime time" slots on "1" screen in the multiplexes, not all the screens, which is acceptable since most multiplexes have 4 to 5 screens, and btw this is already happening without the rule because recently marathi film industry is booming and producing a lot of good films.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Oh the beautiful Mind at work in Times now. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585414034289078272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Nah she did her masters from there. she is one of the leaders which came to my mind of the top. But I don't think any professors would have joined BJP though. I have a personal hatred for JNU professors, one of them fcuked me over my personal life. that fcuking cocking scukin piece of dried turd.



Kya hogaya hamme bhi Batao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Kya hogaya hamme bhi Batao


got ambushed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

temp1994 said:


> Simple.
> 
> Once JNU was given to Leftists by Indira Gandhi, they controlled recruitment process. Thus only leftists get jobs in JNU. This is a self-perpetuating cycle. Marxist controls recruitment, only marxist gets recruited, who then recruits marxist.
> 
> There is a running gig in Delhi that if you want job in JNU, at lest refer to Marx a couple of time (do it properly as these professors know Marx inside out) and blame corporates for poverty in India, when you go for interview for Lecturer post.
> 
> It is a process of self selection, and this has been done in Nalanda university also. I have read somewhere that a staff member accused Amratya sen and Gopa Sabarwhal of Nalanda university stocked that university with JNU leftists.Though in this case all is not lost as because of immaturity of their tenure, they could not influence recruitment much and GoI could still fill vacancies with right wingers.
> 
> @magudi
> 
> @ranjeet What happened? Did it involved a girl.



Good thing they kicked that leftist out



ranjeet said:


> Petrol pumps are enforcing No Helmet No Petrol .. and the desi jugad people found.
> 
> Hum na sudhere the aur hum na sudhrenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim leaders met PM Modi yesterday and put forth certain requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Upset after rift within party supporter demands his donated Wagon R back.
> @Prometheus @Guynextdoor2
> AAP supporter demands his donated Wagon R back from Kejriwal | India TV News



They should ask them to wear proper helmets & the demands are legitimate Wahabis is getting stronger



ranjeet said:


> got ambushed.



Thoda detail Mein Bata what do you mean 'got ambushed'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Good thing they kicked that leftist out
> 
> 
> 
> They should ask them to wear proper helmets & the demands are legitimate Wahabis is getting stronger
> 
> 
> 
> Thoda detail Mein Bata what do you mean 'got ambushed'


Mat yaad dila purani baatein


----------



## ranjeet

---------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585447257895342080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585446809486655488


----------



## ranjeet

-------------- 

Another blow to 5 Star Activists 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585396248225648640
------------------

Gen V K Singh on a roll. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585463940328611840
Giriraj joins in too.. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585450522531897345

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

ranjeet said:


> --------------
> 
> 
> Gen V K Singh on a roll.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585463940328611840



what does the 2nd line mean .??


----------



## ranjeet

itachiii said:


> what does the 2nd line mean .??



pr*E*sstitute & *O *
Arnab went bonkers when Gen used the word first time for media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

itachiii said:


> what does the 2nd line mean .??


Arnab thought Presstitutes used by Gen VK Singh sometime back was actually Prostitutes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

PM Modi to launch MUDRA bank tomorrow. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585478636523884544


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> View attachment 212587
> 
> 
> @SrNair @nair @levina


commies congratulating the right 
I liked his name...Kattakoya. 
What does it mean?


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> --------------
> 
> Another blow to 5 Star Activists
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585396248225648640
> ------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585463940328611840
> Giriraj joins in too..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585450522531897345



Epicness , need more people like em
Gen V K Singh on a roll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> pr*E*sstitute & *O *
> Arnab went bonkers when Gen used the word first time for media.


They just added a new word to my dictionary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nicky G

ranjeet said:


> Oh the beautiful Mind at work in Times now.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585414034289078272



I guess TimeNow really screwed up in their anti-BJP agenda today, as usual they twist words to take them out of context.


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> commies congratulating the right
> I liked his name...Kattakoya.
> What does it mean?



lel i don't know about that btw can you and @nair tell me how come muslims are communists . I mean Aren't kerala communists atheists ? or are they communists for just name sake ?


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> lel i don't know about that btw can you and @nair tell me how come muslims are communists . I mean Aren't kerala communists atheists ? or are they communists for just name sake ?


Katta koya might have a meaning... or this must be a troll id. Katta koya can not be a real name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> They just added a new word to my dictionary


Gen might have had his odd days but he gives it back unabashedly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Even pros*****utes have some shame times now doesn't. Class 1chu****as.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Nicky G said:


> I guess TimeNow really screwed up in their anti-BJP agenda today, as usual they twist words to take them out of context.



CNN-Ibn also took the bait 





Then NewsX


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Gen might have had his odd days but he gives it back unabashedly


Lol
I guess you 've underestimated our men in uniform. Let me tell you soldiers 're gentlemen only when a lady is around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> Lol
> I guess you 've underestimated our men in uniform. Let me tell you soldiers 're gentlemen only when a lady is around.


Nah no underestimation but Media did it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

ranjeet said:


> CNN-Ibn also took the bait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then NewsX



They all got it from the same source I suppose. I really hope this was a bait to set these jokers up, that'd be cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Nicky G said:


> They all got it from the same source I suppose. I really hope this was a bait to set these jokers up, that'd be cool.


Gen laid a booby trap and presstitues stepped on it. 
this is the source where they all got it from. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585188071664148480

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

“I am 78 and thought it is time to speak out. The ordinary people like me are happy and content. We feel no persecution or discrimination and are not on the hit list. Even if we are, truth cannot be hidden. In fact it was the Church which had crucified TRUTH and continues to do so.” – Dr Mrs Hilda Raja

I read Mr Julio Ribeiro’s ‘I feel I am on a hit list’ (Indian Express dated 16th March). I did not react immediately because I wanted to let it sink and see if there was any foundation in what he stated. To me who am 78, the whole accusation of his seems to have no foundation. As of Julio Ribeiro, my ancestry also can be traced to Hinduism. While he agrees on this, the question arises why we are Christians today. How did it happen? What kind of inducement-allurement and what strategy of proselytization were used in those days for my ancestors to become Christians? Unlike Julio Ribeiro, I do not feel threatened. Neither do I fear that I am on a hit list. I feel very much an Indian no matter who says what. The point to note is that the Catholic Church to which Julio Ribeiro and I belong has a parampara of a persecution mania. This is because we have inherited and are born through persecution. Not by the Hindus but by the Dutch, the Portuguese, the French and the English. This is precisely why though Julio Ribeiro acquiescence that his DNA if tested, it will not differ markedly from Mohan Bhagwat’s. The same can be said of our Hindu ancestors. Then what happened down the line.

We must agree that there was persecution, forced conversion by the conquerors. It was a question of torture and death to which the Hindu ancestors were subjected to. This is not fairy tales but recorded history when thousands of temples were destroyed, houses were ransacked and people were brutalized. Those who indulged in these human rights violations were treated as Saints by the Vatican and raised to Sainthood. But now we raise a hue and cry against ‘Ghar Vapsi’. What was good for one is not good for another. It is not though these were in the hoary past. Even today most of the NGOs do indulge in this proselytization. I wish the government of India ban all foreign funds. If China could develop without such NGOs and the foreign funds why should India not?

Hitler's Pope Pius XIII must bring the Vatican’s mind set in this context because it is relevant. When it comes to conversion it will go the extra mile. Look at what it indulged in during the regime of Pius XII. He did not hesitate to join hands with Hitler who attacked Yugoslavia. Hitler partitioned the country into the Catholic Croatia and the Orthodox Serbia. Then followed a massive ethnic cleansing. The aryanisation process which separated the Jews, Serbs as undesirables. These were deported to concentrated camps. Children were not spared. The ethnic cleansing was done by the open support of the clergy—priests and nuns supervised and Vatican followed the ‘omerta‘ and looked the other way. Special death Aloysius Stepinaccamps were set up for children. Several commandants and officers at these death camps were Catholic priests. Franciscan monks supervised the mass execution. This ethnic cleansing thus had the blessings of Vatican. There were monetary gains for the Vatican from the Holocaust in Croatia. In the certificate of conversion which was sold for a few hundred of dinars the Vatican netted millions. Vatican was well-informed and yet the Pope maintained silence. In fact not a single member of the clergy was held accountable—though the commandants of the death camps were priests. When after the war, Archbishop Stepinak was arrested for war crimes by the Yugoslav government, Puis XII excommunicated everyone who had taken part in the trial. Later the Archbishop was presented as the champion of religious freedom! It is interesting that in 1998 Pope John II traveled to the Republic of Croatia to announce the beatification of Archbishop Stepinak.

It must be noted that the Vatican abetted and colluded with Mussolini and Hitler in all their brutality. It stood to gain both in terms of power and money. Yet we often hear the word ‘fascist’ being thrown against the BJP and the saffron brigade. This is part of the Christian parampara of the Catholic Church to which Julio Ribeiro and I belong to. Yet we are scandalized by the ‘Ghar Vapsi’. What about the Inquisitions held in India in Goa. With so much of baggage how can we point a finger to others, to the saffron groups and then pretend that we are being victimized and discriminated? All rapes are abominable and need to be condemned in the strongest terms. But why only the rape of the nun, be it in Orissa and now in W. Bengal, be internationalized? Why and how can the Vatican interfere and want to send a delegation?

Burning at the stake by the InquisitionIn a population of nearly one and a quarter billion human rights violations and inhuman acts are bound to happen. These need to be severely put down not politicized. It is the NGOs which create a kind of phobia. Foreign funds flow and towards this they organize dharnas and rallies. Any violation and discrimination is being attributed to the Modi’s government. But then these things had not suddenly surfaced. There is a long gestation period of discrimination, of injecting a fear psychosis. The politicians have communalized the communities.

India is known for its secularism—and it is not because the Constitution made it secular. Even before the Constitution the Hindus welcomed all religions. Butchery and compulsion and forced conversion were introduced and followed by the Dutch, Portuguese, the French and the English. Earlier the basic tenet followed by the inhabitants of this great country was Sanatana Dharma. Even today that is the guide and the dictum.

I am 78 and thought it is time to speak out. The ordinary people like me are happy and content. We feel no persecution or discrimination and are not on the hit list. Even if we are, truth cannot be hidden. In fact it was the Church which had crucified TRUTH and continues to do so. Perhaps there may be aberrations to this. It must not be forgotten that Julio Ribeiro was hounded by a minority community for the alleged human rights violations in Punjab. It was not the Hindus who were behind it. So may be JR has some deep-seated fear within him. But then to generalize this personal fear into the whole fabric of the Indian populace is too far-fetched.

TruthI want to appeal to the government of Modi to ban the foreign funds flow into this country. We should be able to manage with what we have. Why take a begging bowl to other countries and disrupt the peace within. If other countries can manage so can we. I would like to mention about the good works done and which are being done by nuns. But then they have enormous assets. When the foreign invaders left this country they turned over all their land and houses to the Churches. As if these are their grandfathers’ possessions! By all legal rights these should have been turned over to the government of India. So the Churches had at their disposal land and finances to start with. There is no accountability. Look at the minority education institutions which run on their own rules and regulations. Why did the Constitution founders submit to such a request and enshrine it in the Constitution? Is that not discrimination? I have studied from LKG to PG in minority institutions. Later I was a faculty in one of the elite colleges in Chennai. I know how they function. The least said about them the better. Yes, good work they do there is no denying, but it has a price. Money flows into Vatican. There is wealth beyond measure in these Church-allied institutions and in churches. So when mammon triumphs where is TRUTH. The same lenses must be used to scrutinize Mother Teresa’s work in India. – Dr Mrs Hilda Raja, 21 March 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> --------------
> 
> Another blow to 5 Star Activists
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585396248225648640
> ------------------
> 
> Gen V K Singh on a roll.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585463940328611840
> Giriraj joins in too..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585450522531897345



Great news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

temp1994 said:


> You AAPtards are funny.
> 
> BJP only has 12 seats in Punjab. It is equivalent of having 7 seats in Delhi.
> 
> What could happen which would make Punjab "another Delhi" for BJP?


No doubt you 'feku bhakts' are just laughable.
BJP has 12 seats from 23 they fought in 2012 with 39 % vote percenatge in seats contested. How can it is equivalent of having 7 seats in Delhi ?
& now they are dreaming to fight on all 117 seats alone but the fact is they are loosing their ground rapidly in state along with their allies.


----------



## ranjeet

Evacuating Indians from Yemen less exciting than going to Pak embassy: VK Singh - The Times of India






Please tell me the link above is from faking news or unreal times.

@levina @magudi @Tshering22 @JanjaWeed @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> They just added a new word to my dictionary


Word collector.. are we? 


ranjeet said:


> Evacuating Indians from Yemen less exciting than going to Pak embassy: VK Singh - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me the link above is from faking news or unreal times.
> 
> @levina @magudi @Tshering22 @JanjaWeed @Echo_419


it's a sarcy comment directed towards Indian media... & especially towards TOIlet! & as usually TOIlet news gave it a spin. Gen V K Singh should know by now that you can't wrestle with pigs!


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Word collector.. are we?
> 
> it's a sarcy comment directed towards Indian media... & especially towards TOIlet! & as usually TOIlet news gave it a spin. Gen V K Singh should know by now that you can't wrestle with pigs!


He knows how to skewer the pigs. 
I just hope he doesn't over do it.


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Evacuating Indians from Yemen less exciting than going to Pak embassy: VK Singh - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me the link above is from faking news or unreal times.
> 
> @levina @magudi @Tshering22 @JanjaWeed @Echo_419


Have they decided to merge Faking news & TOI???
Btw the report says "*Speaking *to reporters on Tuesday, the Union minister quipped, "It is a difficult task, but if you talk of excitement I think it's looking less exciting than going to the Pakistan embassy". "



JanjaWeed said:


> Word collector.. are we?
> !


Logophile!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> Logophile!



In that case..here.. some more for your collection!






btw.. i had to look up the meaning of 'logophile' before making this post!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> Have they decided to merge Faking news & TOI???
> Btw the report says "*Speaking *to reporters on Tuesday, the Union minister quipped, "It is a difficult task, but if you talk of excitement I think it's looking less exciting than going to the Pakistan embassy". "
> 
> 
> Logophile!


He was clearly pointing towards how much coverage it got on Indian media 

for some it's hard to digust i guess. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585500341380198400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Evacuating Indians from Yemen less exciting than going to Pak embassy: VK Singh - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me the link above is from faking news or unreal times.
> 
> @levina @magudi @Tshering22 @JanjaWeed @Echo_419






  

Calling them TOIlet paper would be an insult to actual toilet paper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Calling them TOIlet paper would be an insult to actual toilet paper


Toilet paper clean sh!t whereas TOIlet paper spreads it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nicky G

ranjeet said:


> He was clearly pointing towards how much coverage it got on Indian media
> 
> for some it's hard to digust i guess.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585500341380198400



They are rattled and its hilarious:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585484143003361282
I thought no one in BJP was even paying attention to the nonsese in media. I hope they use such tactics again and gain to shut there presstitutes up, or get their kni*ers in a twist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> He was clearly pointing towards how much coverage it got on Indian media
> 
> for some it's hard to digust i guess.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585500341380198400




This is not the first time he used the word, expect more winning 

Editors’ Guild slams V K Singh’s use of ‘presstitutes’, Kejriwal attack on media | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> This is not the first time he used the word, expect more winning
> 
> Editors’ Guild slams V K Singh’s use of ‘presstitutes’, Kejriwal attack on media | The Indian Express


he defined the word back feb 2014. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438713843032678400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> In that case..here.. some more for your collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw.. i had to look up the meaning of 'logophile' before making this post!


Epee and doinkers 've made it to my dictionary, rest 're irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> he defined the word back feb 2014.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/438713843032678400





presstitute - Wiktionary



> Blend of _press_ and _prostitute_
> 
> A term coined by Grant W. Farrar and later made popular by Gerald Celente. Often used by independent journalists and writers in the alternative media in reference to journalists and talking heads in the mainstream media who give biased and predetermined views in favor of the government and corporations, thus neglecting their fundamental duty of reporting news impartially. It is a portmanteau of press and prostitute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

*Times Now Does It Again! Tries To Trend #VKDisaster, Lands In A #TimesNowDisaster*

General VK Singh has made the atrocious mistake of being sarcastic. In a comment about the Yemen evacuation plan he mentioned it was not as "exciting" as visiting the Pakistani embassy. His comments were intended as a jibe to the media reaction of his tweets from Pakistan.

Times Now, however, was unable to understand the sarcastic undertones and live tweeted his comments with the hashtag #VKdisaster.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585423676104781825
Upon realising their mistake they promptly deleted the tweet. Unfortunately for the news channel, whatever goes on the internet stays on the internet. The twitterati took it upon themselves to create a new hashtag #TimesNowDisaster, which is now trending No.1 on Twitter. Following are the funniest tweets found:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585423616860295171

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585439040297512960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585452567884406787

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585427356862386176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585417357989781505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585438946731008000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585438894729994241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585435697177235457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585438835745488897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585438712919523328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585436217753243648
*Worst foot in mouth situation ever? *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

indiatester said:


> presstitute - Wiktionary


Gen kicked Arnab @ss so hard that he will sulk for days to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> Gen kicked Arnab @ss so hard that he will sulk for days to come.


The sad part was the general was not even trying to do it. At best it was a mildly funny sarcastic remark. But those Times idiots really went over board to make a fool of themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

indiatester said:


> The sad part was the general was not even trying to do it. At best it was a mildly funny sarcastic remark. But those Times idiots really went over board to make a fool of themselves.


they called up their sugar daddies in every party to condemn the Gen. 

Anti corruption line .... Tajinder Bagga's call 
Recording of Tajinder Bagga call to AAP Anti Corruption Help line by Tajinder Pal Singh Bagga - Hear the world’s sounds

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> He is trying to do a good job but still need more time. Focus is on E governance.
> 
> 
> I heard you joined AAP Bouncer Manch. Is it true




yes.............I have been AAP biuncer since Lok Sabha elections..........well u see to beat Gundas u need gundas..........we have gundas of Badal here.............so Akali reinforcement was called in ....I joined 

Gladly my gang has highest number boys in it...from my city ........we dont let any BJPtard say anything .......



ranjeet said:


> they called up their sugar daddies in every party to condemn the Gen.
> 
> Anti corruption line .... Tajinder Bagga's call
> Recording of Tajinder Bagga call to AAP Anti Corruption Help line by Tajinder Pal Singh Bagga - Hear the world’s sounds




just to inform u mate...........Delhi Court has cleared AAP from charges of taking foreign funding................where Court issued notices to BJP congress regarding this.

More over about this 50 lac...............a NRI canadian has filled lawsuit for caling her anti-national and fraud ............do search that

dont be a Blind Bhakt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> just to inform u mate...........Delhi Court has cleared AAP from charges of taking foreign funding................where Court issued notices to BJP congress regarding this.
> 
> More over about this 50 lac...............a NRI canadian has filled lawsuit for caling her anti-national and fraud ............do search that
> 
> dont be a Blind Bhakt



Those 2 crore hawala has nothing to do with foreign funding, it was donation from within India. 

And more over 

Jaskirat Kaur Mann donated Rs 5.3 lakh to AAP not 50 lac

Delhi elections 2015: Outraged AAP-backers slap notice on AVAM - The Times of India

Not so blind after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Turkman Gate murder: AAP MLA accused of shielding suspects

@Prometheus ??


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> Turkman Gate murder: AAP MLA accused of shielding suspects
> 
> @Prometheus ??




yes Bhakt ??? u want something??



ranjeet said:


> Those 2 crore hawala has nothing to do with foreign funding, it was donation from within India.
> 
> And more over
> 
> Jaskirat Kaur Mann donated Rs 5.3 lakh to AAP not 50 lac
> 
> Delhi elections 2015: Outraged AAP-backers slap notice on AVAM - The Times of India
> 
> Not so blind after all.




of these 2 crore ...............the so called money launder name that BJP fan boys was calling was of Jaskirat

watch BJPtard crying when Jaskirat rips him apart 

AVAM made baseless allegations against me and AAP, says Jaskirat Kaur Mann Politics News Videos-IBNLive


more funny a BJP Bhakt commented under this video ...........calling people to vote for BJP and get them 70/70 seats ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> yes Bhakt ??? u want something??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of these 2 crore ...............the so called money launder name that BJP fan boys was calling was of Jaskirat
> 
> watch BJPtard crying when Jaskirat rips him apart
> 
> AVAM made baseless allegations against me and AAP, says Jaskirat Kaur Mann Politics News Videos-IBNLive
> 
> 
> more funny a BJP Bhakt commented under this video ...........calling people to vote for BJP and get them 70/70 seats ..............


you are mixing two cases. Anyway lets drop it.

Al Jazeera picks up #TimesNowDisaster 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585513733566418947


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Dragon Ball said:


> “I am 78 and thought it is time to speak out. The ordinary people like me are happy and content. We feel no persecution or discrimination and are not on the hit list. Even if we are, truth cannot be hidden. In fact it was the Church which had crucified TRUTH and continues to do so.” – Dr Mrs Hilda Raja
> 
> I read Mr Julio Ribeiro’s ‘I feel I am on a hit list’ (Indian Express dated 16th March). I did not react immediately because I wanted to let it sink and see if there was any foundation in what he stated. To me who am 78, the whole accusation of his seems to have no foundation. As of Julio Ribeiro, my ancestry also can be traced to Hinduism. While he agrees on this, the question arises why we are Christians today. How did it happen? What kind of inducement-allurement and what strategy of proselytization were used in those days for my ancestors to become Christians? Unlike Julio Ribeiro, I do not feel threatened. Neither do I fear that I am on a hit list. I feel very much an Indian no matter who says what. The point to note is that the Catholic Church to which Julio Ribeiro and I belong has a parampara of a persecution mania. This is because we have inherited and are born through persecution. Not by the Hindus but by the Dutch, the Portuguese, the French and the English. This is precisely why though Julio Ribeiro acquiescence that his DNA if tested, it will not differ markedly from Mohan Bhagwat’s. The same can be said of our Hindu ancestors. Then what happened down the line.
> 
> We must agree that there was persecution, forced conversion by the conquerors. It was a question of torture and death to which the Hindu ancestors were subjected to. This is not fairy tales but recorded history when thousands of temples were destroyed, houses were ransacked and people were brutalized. Those who indulged in these human rights violations were treated as Saints by the Vatican and raised to Sainthood. But now we raise a hue and cry against ‘Ghar Vapsi’. What was good for one is not good for another. It is not though these were in the hoary past. Even today most of the NGOs do indulge in this proselytization. I wish the government of India ban all foreign funds. If China could develop without such NGOs and the foreign funds why should India not?
> 
> Hitler's Pope Pius XIII must bring the Vatican’s mind set in this context because it is relevant. When it comes to conversion it will go the extra mile. Look at what it indulged in during the regime of Pius XII. He did not hesitate to join hands with Hitler who attacked Yugoslavia. Hitler partitioned the country into the Catholic Croatia and the Orthodox Serbia. Then followed a massive ethnic cleansing. The aryanisation process which separated the Jews, Serbs as undesirables. These were deported to concentrated camps. Children were not spared. The ethnic cleansing was done by the open support of the clergy—priests and nuns supervised and Vatican followed the ‘omerta‘ and looked the other way. Special death Aloysius Stepinaccamps were set up for children. Several commandants and officers at these death camps were Catholic priests. Franciscan monks supervised the mass execution. This ethnic cleansing thus had the blessings of Vatican. There were monetary gains for the Vatican from the Holocaust in Croatia. In the certificate of conversion which was sold for a few hundred of dinars the Vatican netted millions. Vatican was well-informed and yet the Pope maintained silence. In fact not a single member of the clergy was held accountable—though the commandants of the death camps were priests. When after the war, Archbishop Stepinak was arrested for war crimes by the Yugoslav government, Puis XII excommunicated everyone who had taken part in the trial. Later the Archbishop was presented as the champion of religious freedom! It is interesting that in 1998 Pope John II traveled to the Republic of Croatia to announce the beatification of Archbishop Stepinak.
> 
> It must be noted that the Vatican abetted and colluded with Mussolini and Hitler in all their brutality. It stood to gain both in terms of power and money. Yet we often hear the word ‘fascist’ being thrown against the BJP and the saffron brigade. This is part of the Christian parampara of the Catholic Church to which Julio Ribeiro and I belong to. Yet we are scandalized by the ‘Ghar Vapsi’. What about the Inquisitions held in India in Goa. With so much of baggage how can we point a finger to others, to the saffron groups and then pretend that we are being victimized and discriminated? All rapes are abominable and need to be condemned in the strongest terms. But why only the rape of the nun, be it in Orissa and now in W. Bengal, be internationalized? Why and how can the Vatican interfere and want to send a delegation?
> 
> Burning at the stake by the InquisitionIn a population of nearly one and a quarter billion human rights violations and inhuman acts are bound to happen. These need to be severely put down not politicized. It is the NGOs which create a kind of phobia. Foreign funds flow and towards this they organize dharnas and rallies. Any violation and discrimination is being attributed to the Modi’s government. But then these things had not suddenly surfaced. There is a long gestation period of discrimination, of injecting a fear psychosis. The politicians have communalized the communities.
> 
> India is known for its secularism—and it is not because the Constitution made it secular. Even before the Constitution the Hindus welcomed all religions. Butchery and compulsion and forced conversion were introduced and followed by the Dutch, Portuguese, the French and the English. Earlier the basic tenet followed by the inhabitants of this great country was Sanatana Dharma. Even today that is the guide and the dictum.
> 
> I am 78 and thought it is time to speak out. The ordinary people like me are happy and content. We feel no persecution or discrimination and are not on the hit list. Even if we are, truth cannot be hidden. In fact it was the Church which had crucified TRUTH and continues to do so. Perhaps there may be aberrations to this. It must not be forgotten that Julio Ribeiro was hounded by a minority community for the alleged human rights violations in Punjab. It was not the Hindus who were behind it. So may be JR has some deep-seated fear within him. But then to generalize this personal fear into the whole fabric of the Indian populace is too far-fetched.
> 
> TruthI want to appeal to the government of Modi to ban the foreign funds flow into this country. We should be able to manage with what we have. Why take a begging bowl to other countries and disrupt the peace within. If other countries can manage so can we. I would like to mention about the good works done and which are being done by nuns. But then they have enormous assets. When the foreign invaders left this country they turned over all their land and houses to the Churches. As if these are their grandfathers’ possessions! By all legal rights these should have been turned over to the government of India. So the Churches had at their disposal land and finances to start with. There is no accountability. Look at the minority education institutions which run on their own rules and regulations. Why did the Constitution founders submit to such a request and enshrine it in the Constitution? Is that not discrimination? I have studied from LKG to PG in minority institutions. Later I was a faculty in one of the elite colleges in Chennai. I know how they function. The least said about them the better. Yes, good work they do there is no denying, but it has a price. Money flows into Vatican. There is wealth beyond measure in these Church-allied institutions and in churches. So when mammon triumphs where is TRUTH. The same lenses must be used to scrutinize Mother Teresa’s work in India. – Dr Mrs Hilda Raja, 21 March 2015



An awesome read!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Gen kicked Arnab @ss so hard that he will sulk for days to come.



Arnab & Timesnow got properly owned today! Wanted to trend #VKDisaster.. but landed themselves in a top trending #TimesNowDisaster!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> lel i don't know about that btw can you and @nair tell me how come muslims are communists . I mean Aren't kerala communists atheists ? or are they communists for just name sake ?



Communists are supposed to be atheists, but over a period of time they have diluted that clause...... so a believer also can be a comunist these days......and there ar several christians and muslims in CPM, few of them are ex ministers or MLA's.....

Katta Koya means, Thick Koya (as in a muslim), but the way he used it, it sounds like a an attempt to give a funny nick...... @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585177301731516416

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

I was very happy to learn that arnab got owned yesterday........ His shows are becoming a joke, and its time that they ask him to tone down his rhetoric......In the quest for a new hashtag, or a breaking news scrolling, you should not make fool out of yourself.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

nair said:


> I was very happy to learn that arnab got owned yesterday........ His shows are becoming a joke, and its time that they ask him to tone down his rhetoric......In the quest for a new hashtag, or a breaking news scrolling, you should not make fool out of yourself.....



Can u just give a small summary what happened


----------



## nair

Tridibans said:


> Can u just give a small summary what happened



VK singh made a sarcastic comment and took a dig at Indian media, They were jumping up and down on his visit to Pak embassy to attend the function there couple of weeks back....... 

Times now got exited looking at the statement without realizing( or deliberately ignoring) the sarcasm in it and took it in he real meaning and started tweets, and people picked up from there and retweeted and screwed them.....( havent watched the show yesterday btw)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> Can u just give a small summary what happened




VK said that - Yemen visit was not as exciting as Pakistan Council visit (sarcasm aimed at timesnow for twisting Pakistan day tweets of general ) . Then timesnow started a tag called #vkdisaster saying Yemen is a joke for vk Singh bla bla bla. But the public just lost their shit and countered with #timesnowdisaster hash tag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> Communists are supposed to be atheists, but over a period of time they have diluted that clause...... so a believer also can be a comunist these days......and there ar several christians and muslims in CPM, few of them are ex ministers or MLA's.....
> 
> Katta Koya means, Thick Koya (as in a muslim), but the way he used it, it sounds like a an attempt to give a funny nick...... @levina


I thought he was a jester. Katta koya would mean a dimwitted man, is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

levina said:


> I thought he was a jester. Katta koya would mean a dimwitted man, is it?



I dono what he meant with that..... Normally it is used in some part of Kerala...... for ex.... for being angry people say "Katta Kalippu" Here "katta" used to mentioned the severity where as Kalippu means anger....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> I dono what he meant with that..... Normally it is used in some part of Kerala...... for ex.... for being angry people say "Katta Kalippu" Here "katta" used to mentioned the severity where as Kalippu means anger....


Malapurram language is so difficult to understand. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

nair said:


> I was very happy to learn that arnab got owned yesterday........ *His shows are becoming a joke, and its time that they ask him to tone down his rhetoric*......In the quest for a new hashtag, or a breaking news scrolling, you should not make fool out of yourself.....



Its not just Goswami, its the channel or rather the news group. Th morons still have the flawed article up on their website without any clarification:

*Evacuating Indians from Yemen less exciting than going to Pak embassy: VK Singh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Nicky G said:


> Its not just Goswami, its the channel or rather the news group. Th morons still have the flawed article up on their website without any clarification:
> 
> *Evacuating Indians from Yemen less exciting than going to Pak embassy: VK Singh*


They are still running the scrolling, checked in the morning.....

I agree that its the group, but then there are other anchors in that group, Who never behaves or run shows like this guy.....



levina said:


> Malapurram language is so difficult to understand. lol



The real one you will find it very difficult, but no one uses it these days........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> VK singh made a sarcastic comment and took a dig at Indian media, They were jumping up and down on his visit to Pak embassy to attend the function there couple of weeks back.......
> 
> Times now got exited looking at the statement without realizing( or deliberately ignoring) the sarcasm in it and took it in he real meaning and started tweets, and people picked up from there and retweeted and screwed them.....( havent watched the show yesterday btw)


There was no show on this yesterday but he called up fellow presstitudes and sugardaddies around 12 last night to b!tch about Gen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

nair said:


> They are still running the scrolling, checked in the morning.....
> 
> I agree that its the group, *but then there are other anchors in that group, Who never behaves or run shows like this guy.....*



That's true for all groups really, you have some decent ones in India Today, NDTV etc., that does not make up for the transparent propoganda run by the group as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585177301731516416


did i miss something?
Did America not send any of its ships to rescue Americans residing in yemen?


----------



## nair

ranjeet said:


> There was no show on this yesterday but he called up fellow presstitudes and sugardaddies around 12 last night to b!tch about Gen.



Ok.... I saw a letter on FB in which a viewer was criticising his show in which arnab criticised Indain team's commitment after their Wc SF........ He doesnt know anything about cricket, I remember watching him asking How dare you bowl a bouncer at Sachin tendulkar that too



Nicky G said:


> That's true for all groups really, you have some decent ones in India Today, NDTV etc., that does not make up for the transparent propoganda run by the group as a whole.



I agree, Just go to the online page of ToI.......... at time i feel sunny leone is their brand ambassador

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

levina said:


> did i miss something?
> Did America not send any of its ships to rescue Americans residing in yemen?



*No plans to rescue its nationals: US urges American civilians to flee Yemen by sea*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Nicky G said:


> *No plans to rescue its nationals: US urges American civilians to flee Yemen by sea*


Shocking!
But the report says majority of the Americans stuck in Yemen 're dual citizenship holders.


----------



## Parul

आंध्र प्रदेश में किसी ' तहरीक-ए-फलाना या लश्कर-ए-ढिकाना' के पाँच बन्दों को दोज़ख रुखसत कर दिया गया।

नितीश जी , मुबारक हो। इशरत के भाई हुआ है।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## magudi

51 persons embrace Hinduism on Easter in Kottayam

Secularism khatrein mein

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Nicky G said:


> *Times Now Does It Again! Tries To Trend #VKDisaster, Lands In A #TimesNowDisaster*
> 
> General VK Singh has made the atrocious mistake of being sarcastic. In a comment about the Yemen evacuation plan he mentioned it was not as "exciting" as visiting the Pakistani embassy. His comments were intended as a jibe to the media reaction of his tweets from Pakistan.
> 
> Times Now, however, was unable to understand the sarcastic undertones and live tweeted his comments with the hashtag #VKdisaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585423676104781825
> Upon realising their mistake they promptly deleted the tweet. Unfortunately for the news channel, whatever goes on the internet stays on the internet. The twitterati took it upon themselves to create a new hashtag #TimesNowDisaster, which is now trending No.1 on Twitter. Following are the funniest tweets found:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585423616860295171
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585439040297512960
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585452567884406787
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585427356862386176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585417357989781505
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585438946731008000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585438894729994241
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585435697177235457
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585438835745488897
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585438712919523328
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585436217753243648
> *Worst foot in mouth situation ever? *



Times now & TOI should be banned


----------



## Echo_419

nair said:


> I was very happy to learn that arnab got owned yesterday........ His shows are becoming a joke, and its time that they ask him to tone down his rhetoric......In the quest for a new hashtag, or a breaking news scrolling, you should not make fool out of yourself.....



It's high time that joke of a reporter calms down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> yes Bhakt ??? u want something??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of these 2 crore ...............the so called money launder name that BJP fan boys was calling was of Jaskirat
> 
> watch BJPtard crying when Jaskirat rips him apart
> 
> AVAM made baseless allegations against me and AAP, says Jaskirat Kaur Mann Politics News Videos-IBNLive
> 
> 
> more funny a BJP Bhakt commented under this video ...........calling people to vote for BJP and get them 70/70 seats ..............


 
you have any idea why aap MLA is shielding the supsects ?


----------



## Nicky G

nair said:


> I agree, Just go to the online page of ToI.......... at time i feel sunny leone is their brand ambassador



She's probably too good for them.



levina said:


> Shocking!
> But the report says majority of the Americans stuck in Yemen 're dual citizenship holders.



Yup, but according to some posters its SOP, once they issue advisory, people stuck are on their own.



Echo_419 said:


> Times now & TOI should be banned



That'd make them a martyr, they should be mercilessly ridiculed, shown their place. If you want to be serious, go after the inevitably dubious finances of the group owners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Poor farmers in Punjab throwing potatoes on streets because of falling potato prices. Potato in Punjab at present is fetching Rs 1.5 to Rs 2 per kg. Cold storage owners are also refusing to store the crop, anticipating that farmers would not pick crop in the wake of lesser prices. Still no word by so called efficacious government on MSP of potato & freight subsidy on its export whereas farmers are committing suicide.
Hit by potato glut, debt-ridden farmer commits suicide
What a shame for country despite of bumper crops millions of Indians are still suffering from starvation & malnutrition. 
@Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 213082
> 
> View attachment 213081
> 
> Poor farmers in Punjab throwing potatoes on streets because of falling potato prices. Potato in Punjab at present is fetching Rs 1.5 to Rs 2 per kg. Cold storage owners are also refusing to store the crop, anticipating that farmers would not pick crop in the wake of lesser prices. Still no word by so called efficacious government on MSP of potato & freight subsidy on its export whereas farmers are committing suicide.
> Hit by potato glut, debt-ridden farmer commits suicide
> What a shame for country despite of bumper crops millions of Indians are still suffering from starvation & malnutrition.
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina @magudi



This is fucking disgusting, a similar scene was seen last year and year before that, I think it's becoming a trend now. 
Government needs to provide farmers with proper storing facilities, heard a similar news about kinnow. Fcuking disgrace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 213082
> 
> View attachment 213081
> 
> Poor farmers in Punjab throwing potatoes on streets because of falling potato prices. Potato in Punjab at present is fetching Rs 1.5 to Rs 2 per kg. Cold storage owners are also refusing to store the crop, anticipating that farmers would not pick crop in the wake of lesser prices. Still no word by so called efficacious government on MSP of potato & freight subsidy on its export whereas farmers are committing suicide.
> Hit by potato glut, debt-ridden farmer commits suicide
> What a shame for country despite of bumper crops millions of Indians are still suffering from starvation & malnutrition.
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina @magudi



Fuckin disgrace state govt should be heals responsible for this mess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> This is fucking disgusting, a similar scene was seen last year and year before that, I think it's becoming a trend now.
> Government needs to provide farmers with proper storing facilities, heard a similar news about kinnow. Fcuking disgrace.


Same is condition of poultry farmers here nowdays. 
Prices of eggs have also suffered a setback & cold store owners are also refusing to store them like potatoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Same is condition of poultry farmers here nowdays.
> Prices of eggs have also suffered a setback & cold store owners are refusing to store them like potatoes.


Government needs to build state owned cold storage private players are after money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Chirstian body vigilanteism in Mizoram. If it would have been some hindu groups then see the endless debates on the topic.

Where are Barkha's and Sagarika's. Where is the pope condemning this violence?

Scroll.in - News. Politics. Culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> Chirstian body vigilanteism in Mizoram. If it would have been some hindu groups then see the endless debates on the topic.
> 
> Where are Barkha's and Sagarika's. Where is the pope condemning this violence?
> 
> Scroll.in - News. Politics. Culture.


Media is k!ssing each other's behind tonight to soothe the pain administered by Gen.


----------



## utraash

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 213082
> 
> View attachment 213081
> 
> Poor farmers in Punjab throwing potatoes on streets because of falling potato prices. Potato in Punjab at present is fetching Rs 1.5 to Rs 2 per kg. Cold storage owners are also refusing to store the crop, anticipating that farmers would not pick crop in the wake of lesser prices. Still no word by so called efficacious government on MSP of potato & freight subsidy on its export whereas farmers are committing suicide.
> Hit by potato glut, debt-ridden farmer commits suicide
> What a shame for country despite of bumper crops millions of Indians are still suffering from starvation & malnutrition.
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina @magudi



I had similar scene in different catastrophe in Rajasthan where a farmer was bursting in tears on road side vast paddy fields seeing his damaged crops hit by unseasonal rains .... It was so heart wrenching scene before me that it almost brought tears in my eyes ...... N prayed(which I usually never do for myself) to god plz don't make their livelihood more difficult..... 
I don't which gov is responsible for the mess but an immediate relief should be given to these farmers.... 
And RIH to indian media which were so busy to cover high profile marriage(Raina) that it never gave any heeds to such real issues of common ppl at the needy hour which could force respective gov to heal the wounds of farmers... RIH all media morons....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

*National emblem on ID cards: HC notice for AAP*

Sunil lal revoking use of AAP logo:


----------



## magudi

utraash said:


> I had similar scene in different catastrophe in Rajasthan where a farmer was bursting in tears on road side vast paddy fields seeing his damaged crops hit by unseasonal rains .... It was so heart wrenching scene before me that it almost brought tears in my eyes ...... N prayed(which I usually never do for myself) to god plz don't make their livelihood more difficult.....
> I don't which gov is responsible for the mess but an immediate relief should be given to these farmers....
> And RIH to indian media which were so busy to cover high profile marriage(Raina) that it never gave any heeds to such real issues of common ppl at the needy hour which could force respective gov to heal the wounds of farmers... RIH all media morons....



If only Goswami spent half the energy he spends shouting with fellow prestitutes on nonsensical issues to bring in some government representatives and demand answers from them on such tragedies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 213082
> 
> View attachment 213081
> 
> Poor farmers in Punjab throwing potatoes on streets because of falling potato prices. Potato in Punjab at present is fetching Rs 1.5 to Rs 2 per kg. Cold storage owners are also refusing to store the crop, anticipating that farmers would not pick crop in the wake of lesser prices. Still no word by so called efficacious government on MSP of potato & freight subsidy on its export whereas farmers are committing suicide.
> Hit by potato glut, debt-ridden farmer commits suicide
> What a shame for country despite of bumper crops millions of Indians are still suffering from starvation & malnutrition.
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina @magudi



This is so sad, even digging out 1 kg of potatoes may be costing them 5 Rs. Shame on Punjab govt for not providing them cold storage, I think Delhi and other near by States can directly procure from them to reduce food prices elsewhere. If I was in helm at Delhi I would have done this.


----------



## Kloitra

ranjeet said:


> Government needs to build state owned cold storage private players are after money.


Better yet, let private players like walmart and tesco build some infra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Kloitra said:


> Better yet, let private players like walmart and tesco build some infra.


Middlemen won't let govt to allow them. Middlemen are the scums that let these farmers down. They benefit the most yet don't pay heed to the plight.


----------



## utraash

magudi said:


> If only Goswami spent half the energy he spends shouting with fellow prestitutes on nonsensical issues to bring in some government representatives and demand answers from them on such tragedies


True buddy...
Media is running TRP shows...
If my wish were granted, I would hold all these moron by their collars n slap them until they realize their holistic duties as fourth pillar of democracy.....


----------



## uparyupari

Soumitra said:


> Chirstian body vigilanteism in Mizoram. If it would have been some hindu groups then see the endless debates on the topic.
> 
> Where are Barkha's and Sagarika's. Where is the pope condemning this violence?
> 
> Scroll.in - News. Politics. Culture.



Not all Vigilantism is bad in India. As long as it is not against Hindus, what is the problem ?


----------



## Kloitra

uparyupari said:


> Not all Vigilantism is bad in India. As long as it is not against Hindus, what is the problem ?


Cherry picking by media. Let RSS enforce a ban somewhere by vigilant groups!



gslv said:


> Middlemen won't let govt to allow them. Middlemen are the scums that let these farmers down. They benefit the most yet don't pay heed to the plight.


The govt has majority. They can ignore the middle man.


----------



## temp1994

Juggernautjatt said:


> No doubt you 'feku bhakts' are just laughable.
> BJP has 12 seats from 23 they fought in 2012 with 39 % vote percenatge in seats contested. How can it is equivalent of having 7 seats in Delhi ?
> & now they are dreaming to fight on all 117 seats alone but the fact is they are loosing their ground rapidly in state along with their allies.




AAPtard,

Even BJP fought Delhi election in alliance with Akalis. Is BJP+SAD alliance called defeat of SAD? obviously no as SAD was junior partner in that alliance and its fortunes did not mattered much.

Similarly in Punjab, BJP is junior ally. If current government is voted out, it would be a defeat of Akalis primarily, not BJP. Logic seem to be lost on an AAPtard.


I do not understand the reason of your reveling in this post! Drugs perhapes!


Juggernautjatt said:


> In 2017 Punjab will become another Delhi for BJP





And how are 12 seats out of 117 equivalent to 7 seats out of 70!!! Looks like AAPtard fail in ratio and proportion too, apart from everything else he tries his hand on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Btw i was just reminded of this while replying to another thread, why is modi government sleeping on Col. Purohit case? The guy has been through immense torture and languishing in jail without even a chargesheet filed against him. Even the army has come out in support of him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 213082
> 
> View attachment 213081
> 
> Poor farmers in Punjab throwing potatoes on streets because of falling potato prices. Potato in Punjab at present is fetching Rs 1.5 to Rs 2 per kg. Cold storage owners are also refusing to store the crop, anticipating that farmers would not pick crop in the wake of lesser prices. Still no word by so called efficacious government on MSP of potato & freight subsidy on its export whereas farmers are committing suicide.
> Hit by potato glut, debt-ridden farmer commits suicide
> What a shame for country despite of bumper crops millions of Indians are still suffering from starvation & malnutrition.
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina @magudi




I remember few months ago .........Farmers were throwing milk on the roads...........then only Punjab Govt. gave permision to Punjab Milkfed to pick extra milk from farmers and start shipping abroad.

That file was kept pending for over 3 years with Punjab Govt...........Milkfed did everything to clear that file............Punjab Govt was just tossing file here and there.......passing time......as govt has ran out of money ..............cant pay even salaries to his employess

just yesterday , a known teacher of mine told that she is not paid for 3 months now.

How are Punjabis expected to survive in this type of mismanagement ??? @ranjeet @gslv 

Punjab CM have 38 cr ruppees to buy a new helicopter and have money to double his salary in one go.............but cant pay proper money to farmers.

Thats why my family dont grow anything that only govt can buy ..........we are better in growing produce that we have export......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Kloitra said:


> Better yet, let private players like walmart and tesco build some infra.


Nah focus should be more cold storage and food processing. But unfortunately it's headed by Harsimrat Kaur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

temp1994 said:


> AAPtard,
> 
> Even BJP fought Delhi election in alliance with Akalis. Is BJP+SAD alliance called defeat of SAD? obviously no as SAD was junior partner in that alliance and its fortunes did not mattered much.
> 
> Similarly in Punjab, BJP is junior ally. If current government is voted out, it would be a defeat of Akalis, not BJP. Logic is lost on an AAPtard.
> 
> And how are 12 seats out of 117 equivalent to 7 seats out of 70!!! Looks like AAPtard fail in ratio and proportion too, apart from everything else he tries his hand on.




come and spend some time in Punjab ..............talk to locals here..............u will start crying ........and will become a AAPtard and campaign for them in Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

ranjeet said:


> Nah focus should be more cold storage and food processing. But unfortunately it's headed by Harsimrat Kaur.


This companies are supposed to build their own storage facilities.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Nah focus should be more cold storage and food processing. But unfortunately it's headed by Harsimrat Kaur.




do u know a famous story.................Badal asked Bread companies to pay him commision of Rs 2 per bread sold in Punjab.

First they were asking money on bread................now they have full ministery with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Oh the beautiful Mind at work in Times now.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585414034289078272



TImesnow is become a garbage channel. And Arnab is like a TRP W****. Kuch bhi karega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temp1994

Prometheus said:


> come and spend some time in Punjab ..............talk to locals here..............u will start crying ........and will become a AAPtard and campaign for them in Punjab




Would not change the fact that a defeat of BJP+SAD alliance in Punjab would be defeat of Akalis primarily, not BJP. Just like defeat of BJP+SAD alliance in Delhi was a defeat of BJP primarily. No one gave a damn about akali's loss in Delhi.


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> do u know a famous story.................Badal asked Bread companies to pay him commision of Rs 2 per bread sold in Punjab.
> 
> First they were asking money on bread................now they have full ministery with them


They are chautalas brothers no further detail is required

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Prometheus said:


> do u know a famous story.................Badal asked Bread companies to pay him commision of Rs 2 per bread sold in Punjab.
> 
> First they were asking money on bread................now they have full ministery with them



IS that just an anecdote or a real story?


----------



## Prometheus

magudi said:


> Btw i was just reminded of this while replying to another thread, why is modi government sleeping on Col. Purohit case? The guy has been through immense torture and languishing in jail without even a chargesheet filed against him. Even the army has come out in support of him




Indian judiciary is very slow...........any innocent framed by institutions cant get out easily .

here innocents are labelled terrorists and we cant do a thing here..

we shall have system where if a court finds some one innocent ..........automatic action shall be taken against policemen who investigated this case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Kloitra said:


> This companies are supposed to build their own storage facilities.


Well they are also in retail market so it will be hard. Anyway if am not wrong walmart is already there in Punjab. 
@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt


----------



## Kloitra

ranjeet said:


> Well they are also in retail market so it will be hard. Anyway if am not wrong walmart is already there in Punjab.
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt


All that means is that jobs will shift from small time corner stores to big retails. Besides, from the experience of Reliance, the two can coexist.


----------



## Prometheus

Guynextdoor2 said:


> IS that just an anecdote or a real story?




real news

they literally ask money from everything.

they asked so much money from Hero cycles ..........that they even decided to leave Punjab ................but news went viral.............Punjab Govt had to issue statements ..............then only Hero company stayed here.

Motto of Badals is " Pay us , or we take ur bussiness" 

thats what they tried to do with famous "Haveli Dhabha" of Jalandhar.
And with Indo-Candaian bus service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kloitra said:


> All that means is that jobs will shift from small time corner stores to big retails. Besides, from the experience of Reliance, the two can coexist.



No. The scale of reliance is still very small.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Well they are also in retail market so it will be hard. Anyway if am not wrong walmart is already there in Punjab.
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt



there are 3-4 Bharti-walmart stores here...............but only having pass can access them ....they issued passes to shop keepers only

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## micky

very interesting interview bharkha dutt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

temp1994 said:


> Would not change the fact that a defeat of BJP+SAD alliance in Punjab would be defeat of Akalis primarily, not BJP. Just like defeat of BJP+SAD alliance in Delhi was a defeat of BJP primarily. No one gave a damn about akali's loss in Delhi.




do u know how many ministers are from BJP in Punjab.

there is a guy named "ANil joshi" ............a real gem of BJP from Amritsar.....................the reason why Arun Jaitley lost.

just search his name ...........and see what kinda gunda he is ..........a minister from Amritsar .......who is not liked in AMritsar ....and cost Arun Jaitley his elections.....and that was not defeat of Akalis.............that was defeat of BJP



IndoCarib said:


> you have any idea why aap MLA is shielding the supsects ?




do u have any idea where a BJP minister from Punjab attempted murder of lawyers ???? do u have any idea where a BJP minister from Punjab destroyed properties of People illegally and facing court now???

dude................there is nothing bad u can say about AAP ......that will make BJP of Punjab look like saint.

talk is going on about Punjab and farmers.................do u want me to go questioning why Brother of a BJP MP killed a master????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> I remember few months ago .........Farmers were throwing milk on the roads...........then only Punjab Govt. gave permision to Punjab Milkfed to pick extra milk from farmers and start shipping abroad.
> 
> That file was kept pending for over 3 years with Punjab Govt...........Milkfed did everything to clear that file............Punjab Govt was just tossing file here and there.......passing time......as govt has ran out of money ..............cant pay even salaries to his employess
> 
> just yesterday , a known teacher of mine told that she is not paid for 3 months now.
> 
> How are Punjabis expected to survive in this type of mismanagement ??? @ranjeet @gslv
> 
> Punjab CM have 38 cr ruppees to buy a new helicopter and have money to double his salary in one go.............but cant pay proper money to farmers.
> 
> Thats why my family dont grow anything that only govt can buy ..........we are better in growing produce that we have export......


I might not know everything but I have mada mota idea how inept and corrupt SAD is in Punjab. Change is imminent but I hope it's not for worse, It appears as if AAP is good at protesting and dharna but not good at governing. I wish the leadership in Punjab is mature than what they have in Delhi.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> TImesnow is become a garbage channel. And Arnab is like a TRP W****. Kuch bhi karega.


It's not just Arnab but whole media.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

gslv said:


> This is so sad, even digging out 1 kg of potatoes may be costing them 5 Rs. Shame on Punjab govt for not providing them cold storage, I think Delhi and other near by States can directly procure from them to reduce food prices elsewhere. If I was in helm at Delhi I would have done this.



You didn't read the post properly. It's not just the cold storage that's the problem, it is the lack of clarity on MSP



Prometheus said:


> do u know how many ministers are from BJP in Punjab.
> 
> there is a guy named "ANil joshi" ............a real gem of BJP from Amritsar.....................the reason why Arun Jaitley lost.
> 
> just search his name ...........and see what kinda gunda he is ..........a minister from Amritsar .......who is not liked in AMritsar ....and cost Arun Jaitley his elections.....and that was not defeat of Akalis.............that was defeat of BJP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u have any idea where a BJP minister from Punjab attempted murder of lawyers ???? do u have any idea where a BJP minister from Punjab destroyed properties of People illegally and facing court now???
> 
> dude................there is nothing bad u can say about AAP ......that will make BJP of Punjab look like saint.
> 
> talk is going on about Punjab and farmers.................do u want me to go questioning why Brother of a BJP MP killed a master????



Lemme ask you something? How was Amarinder Singh?



ranjeet said:


> I might not know everything but I have mada mota idea how inept and corrupt SAD is in Punjab. Change is imminent but I hope it's not for worse, It appears as if AAP is good at protesting and dharna but not good at governing. I wish the leadership in Punjab is mature than what they have in Delhi.
> 
> 
> It's not just Arnab but whole media.



Yeah but Arnab causes more noise pollution than all the rest put together.


----------



## magudi

Prometheus said:


> do u know how many ministers are from BJP in Punjab.
> 
> there is a guy named "ANil joshi" ............a real gem of BJP from Amritsar.....................the reason why Arun Jaitley lost.
> 
> just search his name ...........and see what kinda gunda he is ..........a minister from Amritsar .......who is not liked in AMritsar ....and cost Arun Jaitley his elections.....and that was not defeat of Akalis.............that was defeat of BJP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u have any idea where a BJP minister from Punjab attempted murder of lawyers ???? do u have any idea where a BJP minister from Punjab destroyed properties of People illegally and facing court now???
> 
> dude................there is nothing bad u can say about AAP ......that will make BJP of Punjab look like saint.
> 
> talk is going on about Punjab and farmers.................do u want me to go questioning why Brother of a BJP MP killed a master????




Who is cm candidate for aap?


----------



## JanjaWeed

JanjaWeed said:


> Arnab & Timesnow got properly owned today! Wanted to trend #VKDisaster.. but landed themselves in a top trending #TimesNowDisaster!


for second day running social media is stripping #presstitutes naked! 


#HatsOffGeneral
#KKRvMI
#GetSurprised
#BacardiLegacy
Mumbai Indians
Nasim Zaidi
#DefiancebyAdarshGill
Kashmiri Pandits
Ravi Shastri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

*Arun Lal's Voice* Aur ye utha ke maar .... aur yeh gaind seema rekha ke paar. gagan chumbi Chaka. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585806199964176384

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> do u know how many ministers are from BJP in Punjab.
> 
> there is a guy named "ANil joshi" ............a real gem of BJP from Amritsar.....................the reason why Arun Jaitley lost.
> 
> just search his name ...........and see what kinda gunda he is ..........a minister from Amritsar .......who is not liked in AMritsar ....and cost Arun Jaitley his elections.....and that was not defeat of Akalis.............that was defeat of BJP
> 
> 
> 
> do u have any idea where a BJP minister from Punjab attempted murder of lawyers ???? do u have any idea where a BJP minister from Punjab destroyed properties of People illegally and facing court now???
> 
> dude................there is nothing bad u can say about AAP ......that will make BJP of Punjab look like saint.
> 
> talk is going on about Punjab and farmers.................do u want me to go questioning why Brother of a BJP MP killed a master????


 
So basically you are saying AAP & BJP are same !! ?


----------



## Kloitra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> No. The scale of reliance is still very small.


May be, but these companies would create a large job market. In the end all balances out. Even here in west the corner stores and big marts coexist. Sometimes they are even neighbors!


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> So basically you are saying AAP & BJP are same !! ?


He cares about Punjab, not Kejriwal or Modi. After trying both Cong. and SAD+BJP they have hope from people who have been working on ground in Punjab against corruption and drugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indo

The idea that Walmart will wipeout every corner shop is extremely ridiculous.
In MMR we have D-Marts in every node. D-Mart's are like Walmart but on a comparatively small scale.
It has benefited lots of people from consumers to the people working there and has created many jobs too.
It hasn't wiped out the corner shops.
The only people it has affected are the middlemen and some of their competitors like Reliance fresh, Bharti group's More etc, now these people are already rich.
Thus it benefits more people and especially the working class, so if Walmarts are opened they would be no different but there should be conditions like building local infrastructure and supply chain and source local products more.


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> So basically you are saying AAP & BJP are same !! ?




nope...............BJP Congress are same

do u know Bjp and congress did coalition in Punjab MC elections in many cities???? I believe u must be happy that brotherly love of BJP and congress is out


----------



## ranjeet

You know the butt hurt is real when .... Arnab whines on Hindi channels. 






@JanjaWeed @magudi @IndoCarib @Guynextdoor2 @Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

magudi said:


> Who is cm candidate for aap?


 me



Guynextdoor2 said:


> You didn't read the post properly. It's not just the cold storage that's the problem, it is the lack of clarity on MSP
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme ask you something? How was Amarinder Singh?
> 
> 
> 
> .



he was OK .........he did tried to bring industry to Punjab .............many companies started offices in Punjab like Infosys etc........as soon as Badal sahib came ...........companies shifted to Chandigarh or Baddi (himachal )



ranjeet said:


> You know the butt hurt is real when .... Arnab whines on Hindi channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @magudi @IndoCarib @Guynextdoor2 @Prometheus




why Arnab going after BJP ministers these days????

before Lok sabha ...he was against AAP ...............now looks like he is doing same to BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> why Arnab going after BJP ministers these days????
> 
> before Lok sabha ...he was against AAP ...............now looks like he is doing same to BJP



Arnab is after TRP nothing else, he needs a new villain every night to bash with his sidekicks


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I might not know everything but I have mada mota idea how inept and corrupt SAD is in Punjab. Change is imminent but I hope it's not for worse, It appears as if AAP is good at protesting and dharna but not good at governing. I wish the leadership in Punjab is mature than what they have in Delhi.
> 
> 
> It's not just Arnab but whole media.




Intention shall be good............people wont mind few mistakes...........atleast they will have good intentions .

BTW ....about Protests ..........just few weeks ago ......Punjab Govt held protests and Dharnas at Indo-Pak border against BSF soldiers ............even Badal attented it.
I dont see people making fuzz about it.

They insulted soldiers and should be tried for treason .........but who cares when CM is openly a Khalistani and his MLA in assembly says they are Khalistnis .......meh



indo said:


> The idea that Walmart will wipeout every corner shop is extremely ridiculous.
> In MMR we have D-Marts in every node. D-Mart's are like Walmart but on a comparatively small scale.
> It has benefited lots of people from consumers to the people working there and has created many jobs too.
> It hasn't wiped out the corner shops.
> The only people it has affected are the middlemen and some of their competitors like Reliance fresh, Bharti group's More etc, now these people are already rich.
> Thus it benefits more people and especially the working class, so if Walmarts are opened they would be no different but there should be conditions like building local infrastructure and supply chain and source local products more.




Australia have K-mart etc in every city and town...................people still visit local small stores.............i havent seen any small store closing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Intention shall be good............people wont mind few mistakes...........atleast they will have good intentions .
> 
> BTW ....about Protests ..........just few weeks ago ......Punjab Govt held protests and Dharnas at Indo-Pak border against BSF soldiers ............even Badal attented it.
> I dont see people making fuzz about it.
> 
> They insulted soldiers and should be tried for treason .........but who cares when CM is openly a Khalistani and his MLA in assembly says they are Khalistnis .......meh


I know they do deserve a chance.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> You know the butt hurt is real when .... Arnab whines on Hindi channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @magudi @IndoCarib @Guynextdoor2 @Prometheus



Check out Timesnow... presstitute Arnab is debating the same now & misleading the public that nobody is backing V K Singh. Idiot forgot about twitteratis!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Check out Timesnow... presstitute Arnab is debating the same now & misleading the public that nobody is backing V K Singh. Idiot forgot about twitteratis!


Other presstitudes are having a good time at Arnab's expense

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indo

Prometheus said:


> Australia have K-mart etc in every city and town...................people still visit local small stores.............i havent seen any small store closing


My point exactly. Politicians rile up people for political mileage , especially the opposition....and it doesn't even matter which party is in opposition and which is ruling.
The opposition party tries to stall every developmental project using petty reasons and when they are in "sarkar" try to pass the same laws and now the previous ruling party will oppose.This cycle of incompetence continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Other presstitudes are having a good time at Arnab's expense


& timesnow studio turns out to be a brothel for a day with all presstitutes gathering at one place!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> You know the butt hurt is real when .... Arnab whines on Hindi channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @magudi @IndoCarib @Guynextdoor2 @Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> & timesnow studio turns out to be a brothel for a day with all presstitutes gathering at one place!


Swapan Da killed the debate in 5 mins nothing much left to watch beside some semi-eloquent b1tching.



IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 213132


Here is Another presstitute whining on newshour

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Swapan Da killed the debate in 5 mins nothing much left to watch beside some semi-eloquent b1tching.


Goes to show one thing... Arnab is badly sour.. & is crying like a b!tch!


----------



## duhastmish

I would rather watch haryana news 
or that lal kitab ad.
Or that wonder bra.
Or that chamykari hanuman chalisa
Or that that angrej with Hindi mimic. Hello Mera naam Lindaa! Hai.

Guys why do you watch this idiot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Goes to show one thing... Arnab is badly sour.. & is crying like a b!tch!


Arnab should have listened to his fellow journalist in media 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585786061546205184

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## duhastmish

Why can't we have a good national television. Which can show unbiased opinion.

Or at least a bjp channel which does the parda fash if congress stoog like ndtv star or times

I personally don't like ndtv anymore. But we lack a good news site. Which is not already bought up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

duhastmish said:


> I would rather watch haryana news
> or that lal kitab ad.
> Or that wonder bra.
> Or that chamykari hanuman chalisa
> Or that that angrej with Hindi mimic. Hello Mera naam Lindaa! Hai.
> 
> Guys why do you watch this idiot?









This is must watch. Swapan Da is raping Arnab on his own channel.


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> This is must watch. Swapan Da is raping Arnab on his own channel.




Seeing that right now  

All other panelists were perfect but arnab made a mistake inviting swappan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Seeing that right now
> 
> All other panelists were perfect but arnab made a mistake inviting swappan


I just wish he strips Shekhar Gupta and do him raw too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Prometheus said:


> Intention shall be good............people wont mind few mistakes...........atleast they will have good intentions .
> 
> BTW ....about Protests ..........just few weeks ago ......Punjab Govt held protests and Dharnas at Indo-Pak border against BSF soldiers ............even Badal attented it.
> I dont see people making fuzz about it.
> 
> They insulted soldiers and should be tried for treason .........but who cares when CM is openly a Khalistani and his MLA in assembly says they are Khalistnis .......meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia have K-mart etc in every city and town...................people still visit local small stores.............i havent seen any small store closing



I can assure you, Walmart in its monstrous form really is as bad as they say it is. Any other industry I push for full liberalization, but Retail- absolute no. That is a demon we don't need. Our highly controlled market is just fine for now.


----------



## uparyupari

Kloitra said:


> Cherry picking by media. Let RSS enforce a ban somewhere by vigilant groups!



That is given and Understood. But I guess that was the point he was trying to make


----------



## JanjaWeed

The Donkeys of India.....err Sorry the #Presstitutes of Indian media!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583631986436284417

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 213082
> 
> View attachment 213081
> 
> Poor farmers in Punjab throwing potatoes on streets because of falling potato prices. Potato in Punjab at present is fetching Rs 1.5 to Rs 2 per kg. Cold storage owners are also refusing to store the crop, anticipating that farmers would not pick crop in the wake of lesser prices. Still no word by so called efficacious government on MSP of potato & freight subsidy on its export whereas farmers are committing suicide.
> Hit by potato glut, debt-ridden farmer commits suicide
> What a shame for country despite of bumper crops millions of Indians are still suffering from starvation & malnutrition.
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina @magudi


This is upsetting for an agrarian economy like India. 


ranjeet said:


> This is fucking disgusting, a similar scene was seen last year and year before that, I think it's becoming a trend now.
> Government needs to provide farmers with proper storing facilities, heard a similar news about kinnow. Fcuking disgrace.


Its not just about the storing facilities, we can't blame the cold storage facilities owners for they fear farmers would not return to claim it because of the falling prices. And the prices have gone down due to increased farming of potatoes this year (it has increased by about 15%), and Pakistan which used to import the Indian potatoes had a bumper crop this year. 
Government should have encouraged the farmers in diversifying their crops. I must say Gujarat and WB govt's were quick to provide subsidies to their farmers, while Punjab govt was day dreaming.


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> This is upsetting for an agrarian economy like India.
> 
> Its not just about the storing facilities, we can't blame the cold storage facilities owners for they fear farmers would not return to claim it because of the falling prices. And the prices have gone down due to increased farming of potatoes this year (it has increased by about 15%), and Pakistan which used to import the Indian potatoes had a bumper crop this year.
> Government should have encouraged the farmers in diversifying their crops. I must say Gujarat and WB govt's were quick to provide subsidies to their farmers, while Punjab govt was day dreaming.


I agree farmers need to diversify crops, but its ban on export of potato which has hurt the farmers the most. 
Ban on exports hurts potato growers | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> I agree farmers need to diversify crops, but its ban on export of potato which has hurt the farmers the most.
> Ban on exports hurts potato growers | Business Standard News


Even if govt had not put a ban on exporting potatoes to Pak, the end result would've been the same, as Pakistan had a bumper crop this time. Russia, another country to which India exports potatoes, has stopped buying from India due to a big fall in the value of their currency. 
I dont see any other way out other than diversifying crops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Engineer Paad

Ashok Khemka should change his name to Abdul Karim & file minority persecution case on Haryana Govt. Dats d only way to stop further posting @Guynextdoor2 @Prometheus @magudi @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Jaat Rock @Echo_419 @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

गुजरात मै 6 साल पहले लागू की गयी ई राशन कार्ड को दिल्ली मे भी लागू करा गया ये उसके उद्घाटन का चित्र है ।सन्देश आप समझ गए होंगे।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indo

Клара said:


> गुजरात मै 6 साल पहले लागू की गयी ई राशन कार्ड को दिल्ली मे भी लागू करा गया ये उसके उद्घाटन का चित्र है ।सन्देश आप समझ गए होंगे।
> 
> View attachment 213203


I didn't get you. Isn't it a good initiative ?


----------



## Engineer Paad

indo said:


> I didn't get you. Isn't it a good initiative ?



No Arvind bhai should not copy anything from darinder mody.Gujrat model is completely failed.


----------



## indo

Engineer Paad said:


> No Arvind bhai should not copy anything from darinder mody.Gujrat model is completely failed.


We should appreciate good work done by any politician.It's politicians job to do the mudslinging not ours, our views should be about their policies. If it benefits us we should appreciate otherwise not. Our appreciation should be based on what is being done rather than who does it. Only then " work " will become the yardstick of elections.


----------



## Parul

indo said:


> I didn't get you. Isn't it a good initiative ?



It's a good initiative. However, Secular Appeasement isn't!


----------



## indo

Клара said:


> It's a good initiative. However, Secular Appeasement isn't!


Are they going to issue ration cards to minorities only ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Клара said:


> 5 women and 57 men were arrested from the farmhouse of former Congress MLA Devraj Dewan as sex and gambling racket was busted by police....
> 
> But, obviously, no mainstream media will utter a word about it...
> 
> View attachment 213207


Remember Congress man N D Tiwari. That man was example of virility.


----------



## Parul

5 women and 57 men were arrested from the farmhouse of former Congress MLA Devraj Dewan as sex and gambling racket was busted by police....

But, obviously, no mainstream media will utter a word about it... 









indo said:


> Are they going to issue ration cards to minorities only ?



Buddhist, Jains, Sikhs are Minorities not the Secular Community. He is no different than BSP, JDU etc...#consolidatingsecularvotebank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indo

Клара said:


> Buddhist, Jains, Sikhs are Minorities not the Secular Community. He is no different than BSP, JDU etc...#consolidatingsecularvotebank


You didn't answer my question. 
Let me rephrase it, may be it'll help, Are they issuing ration cards to Muslims only ?


----------



## ranjeet

Клара said:


> गुजरात मै 6 साल पहले लागू की गयी ई राशन कार्ड को दिल्ली मे भी लागू करा गया ये उसके उद्घाटन का चित्र है ।सन्देश आप समझ गए होंगे।
> 
> View attachment 213203


I hope you don't use the Anti corruption helpline of AAP. It will be a nightmare for Delhi girls in the times to come. Those bouncers will get hold of ones number.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

अर्नब गोस्वामी की उम्र से ज्यादा मेडल जनरल वी के सिंह अपनी छाती पर लगाते है.
# HatsOffGeneral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> I hope you don't use the Anti corruption helpline of AAP. It will be a nightmare for Delhi girls in the times to come. Those bouncers will get hold of ones number.



Ain't need that. One can take careof idiots on Road.  I'm Delhi for 3 more days & then...



indo said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> Let me rephrase it, may be it'll help, Are they issuing ration cards to Muslims only ?



Let me Rephrase too! Smaj Wadi, Nitish & Lalu, Mamta, Congress etc = Secular Community Appeasement. The Burkha in the pic signifies it. Samajdar ko ishara hi kafi hota hai. cough cough. 

Had pic been without Burkha & some needy person from poor background in it, I would have been fine with it. Not Burrkhaas!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Hope bhajpa doesn't do the folly of asking vk Singh to apologize


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I hope you don't use the _*Anti corruption helpline*_ of AAP. It will be a nightmare for Delhi girls in the times to come. Those bouncers will get hold of ones number.


correction please.. it's not anti corruption helpline.. it's anti bribe helpline.



magudi said:


> अर्नब गोस्वामी की उम्र से ज्यादा मेडल जनरल वी के सिंह अपनी छाती पर लगाते है.
> # HatsOffGeneral


Arnab & TimesNow tried to trend #AbusiveGeneral today prime time. Once again they lost out to #HatsOfGeneral & #Presstitutes! Couldn't even trend top ten! That's second day in running they lost out to Gen V K Singh in social media battle!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Клара said:


> Ain't need that. One can take careof idiots on Road.  I'm Delhi for 3 more days & then...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me Rephrase too! Smaj Wadi, Nitish & Lalu, Mamta, Congress etc = Secular Community Appeasement. The Burkha in the pic signifies it. Samajdar ko ishara hi kafi hota hai. cough cough.
> 
> Had pic been without Burkha & some needy person from poor background in it, I would have been fine with it. Not Burrkhaas!


back to Russia or down under?


----------



## indo

Клара said:


> Ain't need that. One can take careof idiots on Road.  I'm Delhi for 3 more days & then...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me Rephrase too! Smaj Wadi, Nitish & Lalu, Mamta, Congress etc = Secular Community Appeasement. The Burkha in the pic signifies it. Samajdar ko ishara hi kafi hota hai. cough cough.


I didn't mean to offend you. I am sorry if you feel so. Take a deep breath, calm down and think rationally , is the move going to benefit only muslims or everybody living in Delhi ? Is it good work or not ? Does a photo with a muslim woman discredit the move because it suddenly becomes muslim appeasement (how) ? 

If the logic here used is that a random pic with a muslim woman receiving the benefit of a government initiative makes the entire move unworthy and gets the entire party labelled secular , then how would you describe the recent operation being conducted by the armed forces and the BJP government to rescue our citizens , since most pictures released by them show them with muslim woman, Is the Armed forces and the "Narendra Modi" government trying to appease someone ?
Do we also declare it sickularism ? I don't think we should, should we ?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> correction please.. it's not anti corruption helpline.. it's anti bribe helpline.
> 
> 
> Arnab & TimesNow tried to trend #AbusiveGeneral today prime time. Once again they lost out to #HatsOfGeneral & #Presstitutes! Couldn't even trend top ten! That's second day in running they lost out to Gen V K Singh in social media battle!


Arnab got an elephant egg on his face ... I don't think there is anyone in Indian Media who got abused this badly. Even international media covered #TimesNowDisaster



indo said:


> I didn't mean to offend you. I am sorry if you feel so. Take a deep breath, calm down and think rationally , is the move going to benefit only muslims or everybody living in Delhi ? Is it good work or not ? Does a photo with a muslim woman discredit the move because it suddenly becomes muslim appeasement (how) ?
> 
> If the logic here used is that a random pic with a muslim woman receiving the benefit of a government initiative makes the entire move unworthy and gets the entire party labelled secular , then how would you describe the recent operation being conducted by the armed forces and the BJP government to rescue our citizens , since most pictures released by them show them with muslim woman, Is the Armed forces and the "Narendra Modi" government trying to appease someone ?
> Do we also declare it sickularism ? I don't think we should, should we ?


Did you hear that sting of Kejriwal where he said that muslim don't have anywhere to go except AAP? the pic reinforces that point very loud and clear.



magudi said:


> Hope bhajpa doesn't do the folly of asking vk Singh to apologize


if they do that ... I will make sure every Rajasthani doesn't vote for them in the next elections by reminding them BJP didn't relaxed the timings of Wine shops.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Arnab got an elephant egg on his face ... I don't think there is anyone in Indian Media who got abused this badly. Even international media covered #TimesNowDisaster
> 
> 
> Did you hear that sting of Kejriwal where he said that muslim don't have anywhere to go except AAP? the pic reinforces that point very loud and clear.




Not just Sting, prashant bhushans open letter revealed how he conspired against Congress's Muslim MLA. 

Also @Клара is right he's smart and consolidating his vote base. 

Sisodia pitches for higher Haj quota for Delhi - The Hindu: Mobile Edition

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## gslv

ranjeet said:


> Even international media covered #TimesNowDisaster


Link???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indo

ranjeet said:


> Arnab got an elephant egg on his face ... I don't think there is anyone in Indian Media who got abused this badly. Even international media covered #TimesNowDisaster
> 
> 
> Did you hear that sting of Kejriwal where he said that muslim don't have anywhere to go except AAP? the pic reinforces that point very loud and clear.


The issue here bro, is not if Kejriwal is good or bad, sickular or not but specifically about *this* initiative his government has taken, its just a photo which is not going to affect anything on ground, Does the photo say a "THIS SCHEME IS AVAILABLE TO MUSLIMS ALONE , OTHERS DON'T BOTHER". I reiterate , Is the initiative only targeted at Muslims ? Are all people going to benefit or not ?
@ranjeet @magudi @Клара


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Arnab got an elephant egg on his face ... I don't think there is anyone in Indian Media who got abused this badly. Even international media covered #TimesNowDisaster


Even CNN Intl was reporting from inside Air India flight.. & they were having studio discussion back in US about India's rescue effort... while our media is hell bent on discrediting this humongous effort headed by the General. Just goes to show how our media is suffering from jealousy & desperation!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

gslv said:


> Link???




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585513733566418947

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585328366602977280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585328942761971712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585329501296439296

@itachiii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

indo said:


> The issue here bro, is not if Kejriwal is good or bad, sickular or not but specifically about *this* initiative his government has taken, its just a photo which is not going to affect anything on ground, Does the photo say a "THIS SCHEME IS AVAILABLE TO MUSLIMS ALONE , OTHERS DON'T BOTHER". I reiterate , Is the initiative only targeted at Muslims ? Are all people going to benefit or not ?
> @ranjeet @magudi @Клара


No it's not about hindus or muslims ... that initiative is nothing but a farce .... a photo op for Kejriwal to trench in further in the Muslim community Nothing else.



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585328366602977280
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585328942761971712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585329501296439296
> 
> @itachiii


why Owaisi is worried about this?


----------



## indo

ranjeet said:


> No it's not about hindus or muslims ... that initiative is nothing but a farce .... a photo op for Kejriwal to trench in further in the Muslim community Nothing else.


So the same scheme implemented in Gujrat is not farce just because it is done by Modi and in Delhi it automatically is a farce since it is done by Kejriwal.
What can I say after that, this is what is responsible for the sorry state of affairs in our parliament.

I would like to give you two examples to explain how :
1)Since in our country the emphasis is not on the work but on our preconceived notions about our politicians and party, we overlook the work and just support politicians and not their initiatives. We should ideally support any good initiative done by government irrespective of the party in power. In this case it so happens that a party or person you don't like is running the government , but even if that is the case you should appreciate and help the government to implement a scheme which will ultimately benefit everyone , even you who doesn't like the party. This may even influence your decision on who to vote next time if the initiatives undertaken benefit you depending on the effects.

2)Now again since most people in our society vote based on the ideology,cast,creed and the riled up impractical speeches given by our politicians, what happens is politicians make silly issues big and try to stop the developmental work by packaging it as harmful for certain community, and every party including AAP,BJP and Congress indulges in this behaviour .
Thus when in opposition the party stalls every dev work by making issue out of it and when they form the sarkar and try to implement the same scheme the previous ruling party cries foul and stalls it thus enabling a cycle of incompetence.

Ex: GST
1)Introduced by Vajpayee
2)Congress tried to pass, BJP opposes (10 years wasted)
3)BJP is trying to pass, Congress is trying to stall in Rajya Sabha (2yrs wasted)

Now this is a very simplistic example and I know that the process is more complex.
But this is how it goes for many bills especially the Big, controversial reforms.....now this causes policy paralysis
Now add to the the state assemblies the MC's doing the same thing and taking triple the amount of time ideally required.

Now if our citizens instead of concentrating on who's gonna pass the bill, supported it on the merit of bill, this could be avoided, but alas its the curse of democracy.
BJP supporters will only believe it is good if BJP is gonna pass the bill,same goes for AAP and Cong otherwise it is not good, dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Клара said:


> गुजरात मै 6 साल पहले लागू की गयी ई राशन कार्ड को दिल्ली मे भी लागू करा गया ये उसके उद्घाटन का चित्र है ।सन्देश आप समझ गए होंगे।
> 
> 
> View attachment 213203




*BHAKT KUCH BHI BOL DENGE. *
Delhi becomes first State to launch e-ration card service - The Hindu
Delhi to launch India's first e-ration card scheme - timesofindia-economictimes



magudi said:


> Not just Sting, prashant bhushans open letter revealed how he conspired against Congress's Muslim MLA.
> 
> Also @Клара is right he's smart and consolidating his vote base.
> 
> Sisodia pitches for higher Haj quota for Delhi - The Hindu: Mobile Edition



Both Hindus and Muslims voted for Kejriwal.


----------



## magudi

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Both Hindus and Muslims voted for Kejriwal.



Sikhs,christians and jains albeit very few also did







@JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @ranjeet @Клара TROLLOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragon Ball

micky said:


> very interesting interview bharkha dutt



It was an interesting interview despite Barkha being there. God, that woman is one closed minded bimbo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585870203461865473

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Narendra Modi's first major interview to media after becoming PM. He spoke to Hindustan Tim*es

The first 10 months of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's term have been eventful. They've been marked by high-profile international diplomacy-visits to India by US President Barack Obama and China's Xi Jinping, Modi's own visits to the US and the G20 summit, and his reaching out to SAARC. At home too, there have been stormy sessions in Parliament, the new government's first full Budget, and mixed results for his party in state and local body elections. Expectations from the Modi government have been running high and, in recent weeks, there have been rumblings of discontent, particularly in business and industry, about whether it has been able to deliver on its promise. In his first interview to the Indian media after he became PM, Modi spoke to Editor-in-Chief Sanjoy Narayan and Executive Editor Shishir Gupta.

*Q. Ten months after coming to power, what would you consider your major achievements?*

A. Achievements have to be seen with reference to the past. In what situation did the people bring us to power? And what is the situation now? Is there a policy paralysis anymore? No. Is there a transparency issue? No. Is there stagnancy in governance? No. Instead, there is dynamism.

It was even being said that the letter 'I' might have to be dropped from BRICS (the emerging economies of Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa). Now, the faith has been restored - there is pace in governance, economic progress and global pride. You can see this.

Our vision and commitment is towards the country's progress, its place in the world and the happiness of its people. We have taken a series of measures which has restored faith in our capacity to deliver with transparency, efficiency and speed. We are looking at the interests of the poor of the country and their empowerment. Initiatives like the Jan Dhan Yojana, Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan and Soil Health cards are aimed at giving more income and a better quality of life to the common man and also transform perceptions about our country. Our focus on Beti Bachao and on generation of renewable energy is a demonstration of the fact that we not only care for the present but also for the future generations. The direction of our government is reflected in the recent enabling Union Budget, a futuristic railway budget, the pooling of gas for stranded power plants and for fertiliser plants. These show our firm commitment towards a prosperous and powerful India.

Good governance with good intentions is the hallmark of our government. Implementation with integrity is our core passion. We have converted certain adversities born of legacies into opportunities. The recent conclusion of the auctions in coal and spectrum establishes that the curse of scam and corruption is avoidable and transparency possible if there is political will. Former prime ministers have been talking about leakage in subsidies. Our initiative of distribution of LPG subsidy through direct bank transfer is a shining example of our concrete strategy for helping the poor and the marginalised. For the first time, we have come out with a sound social security umbrella for the weaker sections. The Make in India campaign has taken off and is backed with skill development. It is going to open new vistas for employment for the youth.

We have restored the global credibility of India in terms of its politics, governance and economy. This is because the growth of the economy has been restored. We have left behind countries like China in terms of our GDP growth. We have left behind the US in terms of steel production. The current account deficit has come down. Global institutions like the IMF, OECD and others are predicting even better growth potential in the coming months and years. India is, thus, back on the global radar.

*Q. After a month in office, you had said that you were new to Delhi and were struggling to convey your intentions and sincerity to bring a positive change in this country. Do you still face that challenge? Have you changed Delhi or has Delhi changed you?*

A. When I said this, I meant the central government. I believe it is changing fast. Since I had come from a state, I had the sincerity and openness to look at the issues. I used the perspective of the common man of the country who had voted us to power. We have worked hard and sat together repeatedly and tried to remove the silos, barriers and bottlenecks. There is a very large Hindustan beyond Delhi. It did not take much effort to convey in Delhi that India lives in the villages and towns and the homes and cottages spread over the vast length and breadth of the nation. And that we stand and exist for them. The departments, their offices, their policies and procedures should all be oriented and geared to serve them. Also, now, the central and state governments are working together in the spirit of co-operation rather than as giver and taker. A true partnership for national development has emerged. We have succeeded to a large extent in changing the work culture, making it pro-active and professional. My experience is that Delhi functions in the way defined by its leadership. I am hopeful of extraordinary outcomes, both towards changing Delhi (the central government) and towards changing the country through Delhi.

I have done a small thing, one that appears small from outside. I regularly interact with secretaries (bureaucrats) over tea; it is part of my working style… teams are made this way.

I told the secretaries go back to the place where they had their first posting. They were from across the country. They had not been there in the last 25-30 years. I also asked them to go with their families and spend, at least, a night there and tell their children how it all started. Then think about how far they had come and where the place of their first posting was. They had to reflect why we moved forward and not the places. I am happy that almost everyone visited his or her first place of posting.

*Q. You have empowered the bureaucracy. You asked them to go to the states and assess for themselves. Do you think the bureaucracy is delivering?*

A. Look, it's like the pace at which the media operates - a pace that can't really be kept up with by the authorities. Let me explain: If there is a ditch on the road, media has to just take a picture or video and put it up. That takes two minutes, but the person who has to fill it up and do the repairs will, at least, take 24 hours. Pehle, itna toh space dena padega (the bureaucracy has to be given some breathing space). By and large, I am satisfied with their performance.

*Q. The business community is upset that not much has changed in terms of ease of doing business and with what they see as a spate of tax notices? Do you think your government has been able to make a difference?*

A. First of all, you have to understand that my government is working for the common man. Our priority is the poor of the country. We want good governance through a dynamic and seamless government. Results are visible in all sectors. Industry has to come forward to take the benefits of the process we have set in motion.

I would request the media to counterpose two things together: The allegations our Congress friends level against us, and the complaints that businessmen have. The Congress says we are a government of industrialists and industrialists say we do nothing for them!

Our job is to run a policy-driven government. Red tape nahin hona chahiye; Ab red tape nahin hona chahiye matlab Mukesh Ambani ke liye red tape na ho aur ek common man ke liye red tape ho, waisa nahin chal sakta (Red tape should not be there does not mean it should not be there for Mukesh Ambani, but be there for a common man; that won't do.)

The government's job is good governance for everybody. My government will make policies, if you fit into it, come on board, or stay where you are. My job is not to spoon-feed anyone. The private sector of the country is still stuck with legacy issues of governance - these include tax terrorism, duty inversion and selective exemption. That is why we tried to address many such issues during the Budget of 2015-16 and to correct them across the board. We know that such steps are important for creating jobs and opportunities for millions of Indians. I repeat my assurance to all: If you take one step; we will walk two steps for you.





Hindustan Times front page on May 27, 2014. The 63-year-old Modi was sworn in by President Pranab Mukherjee 10 days after leading the NDA to a landslide win in the world's biggest election.
*Q. This session of Parliament saw severe competition among you and the Congress to look pro-poor. Your comments?*

A. In the 60-year rule of the Congress, the poor of this country have remained poor or have become poorer. Many countries of the world have surpassed us on all counts, including poverty alleviation. The Congress did incremental work so as to keep the issue relevant for the next elections. And then, they bring some dramatic legislation just when the elections are around, and project that they are pro-poor. When we take measures which take the country out of a historic problem, when we dedicate ourselves to eliminate poverty altogether in the very beginning of our five-year tenure, then they do not understand the meaning of pro-poor initiatives.

The coal and spectrum scandals did not benefit the poor. Nor did the Commonwealth Games fiasco and loot. Everyone knows who were their beneficiaries. The result of the Congress' so-called pro-poor politics and governance of 60 years is that absolute poverty is still our biggest challenge. One-fourth of the families are without shelter. Health, education, water, electricity and roads are even bigger unrealised dreams for a large number of citizens of this country.

We rolled out a scheme like Jan Dhan in the first five months. We opened more than 12 crore bank accounts for financial inclusion. There were banks and there were people without bank accounts. What did they do all these years?

At the earlier pace, it would have taken another 50 years to complete the task of providing toilets in all schools. We took it up in the first four months and are going to complete this task in the next few months. Don't the children of the poor study in these public schools?

The so-called pro-poor have been just repeating that there is leakage in subsidy. We used technology to ensure that LPG subsidy reaches the targeted person directly; we have launched MUDRA Bank for financing six crore small vendors and businesses, 61% of whom are SCs, STs, OBCs and minorities. We have come out with a comprehensive social security scheme for the poor and marginalised, old and those with low-income levels. We have set up a skill development ministry to enhance employability of the youth, to whom we are committed to provide jobs through initiatives like Make in India. In the past, the country had witnessed a jobless and low-growth economy.

These are just a few examples. Why were these things not done in past 60 years? Who prevented them? Moreover, had this been done by the Congress on the eve of elections, it would have been termed pro-poor. Since we have done it right in the beginning without calculating the 'Right Time', it is not being noticed.

The worry of the Opposition, especially the Congress, is not that we are not pro-poor. Their worry is that they are being exposed. People are asking them, "If the Modi government can think and do this in six to nine months, why you could not think and do it in 60 years?" The reason is simple - they would have waited for an election for a fraction of each one of them.

*Q. What about the hurdles you have faced in the Rajya Sabha? How do you think your government can find a solution to this bottleneck?*

A. I thank the parties and the members of Parliament for four meaningful sessions of Parliament. In all, 36 bills have been passed by both Houses of Parliament. On the whole, the productivity of both the Houses was good. The Lok Sabha has worked 123.45 % of the scheduled time, while the productivity of the Rajya Sabha has been 106.79%.

Of the four sessions of Parliament that we have had since our assumption of office in May, 2014, this Budget session has been the most significant and rewarding on several counts. With the support of the parties and the members of Parliament, the government has demonstrated that we are moving towards open and policy-driven governance. One most singular and significant outcome of the Budget session is the passing of the two bills to replace the ordinances in the coal and other mineral sectors. With this, the infamous 'discretion of government' in allocating coal and non-coal minerals, leading to corruption and malpractice, has been put to an end. We are thankful to the parties for supporting our honest intentions.

These two legislations will prove to be landmarks in the evolution of transparent governance and efficient allocation of key natural resources, which is the need of the hour as the country aspires for quick economic development. The passing of the Insurance Laws (Amendment) Bill was the next important outcome of this part of the session. Finally, this important legislation enabling a hike in FDI in the capital-starved insurance sector has been cleared after a long delay of seven years. The Undisclosed Foreign Income and Assets (Imposition of Tax) Bill, 2015 introduced in the Lok Sabha is again a historic initiative for curbing and retrieving black money.

We believe in dialogue with both allies and opposition parties. I have myself appealed in Parliament that we are ready to discuss and accommodate any issues where political parties have a different view. I do hope that most of the parties would cooperate on issues of urgent national importance and adopt a bipartisan stance.

*Q. You are heading for France, Germany and Canada in the second week of April. What are your expectations from the visit?*

A. I like to combine visits to more than one place when I go on my international tours in order to get more done. I'm from Ahmedabad where we have a saying, 'single-fare, double journey'. These three countries are major economies that have great relevance to our development process and growth. They can each contribute in terms of capital flows, technology and best practices. Canada is rich in hydrocarbons and other natural resources. An Indian Prime Minister would be visiting Canada after a long time. France and Germany have the manufacturing and skill base which is useful to us. France is our dependable strategic partner. In Germany, I am attending the prestigious Hannover Fair where India will be a partner country. I expect my visit to be helpful in advancing our Make in India initiative. The free trade agreement discussions are ongoing and would be reflected in my meetings.

*Q. You invited the Pakistani Prime Minister to your swearing-in ceremony. Indo-Pak relations have, however, gone downhill since then. When should we expect the resumption of bilateral dialogue? Will there be any pre-conditions?*

A. We want peace and prosperity in South Asia, we want SAARC to flourish. This vision of regional cooperation and connectivity impelled me to invite the Prime Minister of Pakistan and other SAARC leaders to our swearing-in-ceremony. This remains a guiding factor in our foreign policy. The dividends are visible in the quantum leap in relations with Nepal, Bhutan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka. But peace cannot co-exist with terrorism, can it? Peace can only thrive when the climate is right. We remain open to bilateral dialogue with Pakistan on all outstanding issues in an environment free from terrorism and violence. The Shimla Agreement and Lahore Declaration have to be the basis for going forward.

*Q. Ahead of your visit to China, there is much expectation and hope about a possible breakthrough in border talks between the two countries. How realistic are these expectations?*

A. The visit of President Xi to India has certainly given the relationship a new level of energy. I look forward to going to China fairly soon to further build our relationship. In so far as the border is concerned, the most important point right now is that peace and tranquillity must not be disturbed. That would create conditions for us to arrive at a mutually-acceptable solution. This is a complicated and old problem and needs to be addressed with care and with deliberation. President Xi also shares my optimism. The present priorities of both nations are the economic welfare of their people. We have taken a conscious decision not to allow confrontation to escalate into conflict. Leaderships in both countries are pragmatic and open-minded. Therefore, we do have realistic expectations.

*Q. Your personal chemistry with US President Barack Obama, as with many other world leaders, has been evident. Where do you think India figures in the US' geo-strategic interest in Asia and have you noticed any shift in its approach?*

A. This friendship is based on mutual respect and mutual interest. From my intimate discussions with President Obama, it is evident that India figures significantly in American geo-political, economic and strategic thinking. India is the largest democracy in the world. This strength, combined with our talented youth, has the potential of working together with the USA, which is the oldest democracy and which respects human talent. Events of the recent past have further strengthened my belief, which is also shared by the US President. We are a rapidly growing economy and can do a lot for each other. The convergence in our interests is strong and will guide further development of our ties.

*Q. With unseasonal rains flattening grain and vegetable produce, the price situation is only worsening. How worried are you? What are the measures the government is considering to curb prices?*

A. When we took charge, prices were already sky-rocketing. To make matters worse, there was a delay in the monsoon. Even then, we tried our best and succeeded in bringing down inflation. While we were witnessing a little relief on this front, the unseasonal rains have given another unfortunate jolt to agriculture. It is, of course, a matter of great concern to us in the government.

I want to assure my brothers and sisters on our farms that my government will provide every help possible in this hour of need. Central ministers and officials have already gone out to assess requirements. I have also reviewed the situation through video-conference and during my visits in states. The government will do everything possible for ensuring satisfactory supply of food grains and other edible products. As of now, the supply side is satisfactory with reference to demand. However, there is a serious issue of hoarding, exorbitant profits being realised by middle men and speculative behaviour. State governments have been requested to take stern action against hoarders and black-marketers. I am very confident that the joint efforts of the states and the Centre shall bear fruit.

*Q. You have urged well-off Indians to give up their LPG subsidies to help the government contain mounting expenses. Are you eventually looking at phasing out LPG subsidies for those who can afford as a matter of policy?*

A. It is the responsibility of the government to take care of the poor. Thus, subsidy is and should be meant for those who really need it. It should reach the right people, at the right time and in the right proportion. It is a humanitarian issue and not just an economic issue. The culture of our country is that of giving; not of cornering something which belongs to others. Thus, I am appealing to people who are well off.

I re-affirm that the policy of the government is only to reduce leakages by efficient administration of subsidies. Towards this end, PAHAL, the world's largest cash transfer programme in LPG, is showing encouraging results. The give-it-up movement is an effort to encourage well-off LPG consumers to voluntarily opt out of the LPG subsidy. The savings thereon will go towards the benefit of the poor. We will use it for meeting energy requirements of the kitchens of the poor, who still use wood fuel and suffer wood-smoke-related health hazards.

*Q. Industry in India, as well as globally, has been clamouring for more flexible labour laws in India. These obviously have social and political implications. How can India's labour laws be reformed?*

A. Unfortunately, in India, labour reforms have been viewed only with reference to industry. It is not a question of what industry needs. The labour reforms that we are undertaking are fundamentally aimed towards the benefit of the labour force itself. We have to ensure the welfare and security of the labour force. Moreover, we all want job creation. We need work for millions and millions of hands. We must, therefore, expand the job market. Thus, our labour reforms have these twin objectives.

With that in mind, we have made a lot of changes which ensure the safety, security and well being of the labour force. I launched such initiatives as a package called Shramev Jayate. We have also brought about certain changes in this year's Budget in the direction of giving flexibility in choosing between EPF or New Pension Scheme and also between ESI and another health insurance scheme. We are addressing the issues involved in non-payment of EPF amounts to the labour. For more job creation, we have also eased out certain labour laws which were making business cumbersome without offering greater security to labour. We amended the Apprenticeship Act so as to induct more fresh talent in our workforce. Thus, we will and we are taking a holistic and balanced view in the matter.





Hindustan Times front page on September 29, 2014. PM Narendra Modi received a rapturous welcome from thousands of Indian-Americans at New York's Madison Square Garden on his visit to the US.
*Q. India, quite clearly, has huge potential in the area of technology but, as of now, tech innovation is dominated by developed economies like the US. How can we bridge the tech and innovation gap?*

A. Yes, this is an important task and we must bridge this gap. Our intention is to convert India into a knowledge society. We have to use the potential of our talented youth for betterment of our lives and development of the country. That is why, along with formation of my government we set up a new ministry of skill development and entrepreneurship. Going further, in the recent Budget, we have launched two schemes dedicated to innovation, incubation and facilitation programmes. They are the Atal Innovation Mission (AIM) and Self-Employment and Talent Utilisation (SETU). It is hoped that academia would also get associated in a structured manner in these initiatives under the aegis of the NITI Aayog. In the coming days, they will take up programmes for encouraging innovation, R&D, incubation and entrepreneurship. I have already launched a programme for Digital India. We are also strengthening our IPR regime. A task force is working on this front.

*Q. The BJP's dream run ended on a disastrous note in the Delhi elections. Many analysts have interpreted it as the end of the 'Modi wave'. How would you respond to it?*

A. This is a purely political question. We respect the verdict of the people of Delhi. However, I find it amusing to hear that those who did not talk about a 'Modi wave' in the context of the outcome of the 2014 general elections are now engaged in intense discussion regarding the 'Modi wave'.

You have to respect the verdict of the people who have voted during all elections held after the Lok Sabha elections. Take the cases of the Jharkhand, Maharashtra, Haryana and J&K state elections or the local body elections in Assam, Punjab, MP and Rajasthan. It is all BJP. I can say with confidence that we fully enjoy the love and trust of the people of the country living in various states, cities and villages.

*Q. In less than a month since it took over, the PDP-BJP government in Jammu and Kashmir has been mired in controversies. You said in the Lok Sabha that you were not even consulted about the release of Hurriyat leader Masarat Alam. Are you happy with the government in Srinagar?*

A. These are teething troubles. We need to have patience. I myself and my party have made our stand very clear that any lenience towards anti-national elements and terrorists will not be acceptable.

However, we should not forget the larger picture. The alliance in Jammu and Kashmir is one of the most important developments on the contemporary political scene. It has the potential to resolve one of our most difficult national problems through people's participation and good governance.

*Q. During your election campaign and thereafter, you said that you want to bring the northeastern region of the country into the national mainstream. Do you think it is working?*

Yes, I said this. I had also said that the eight states of the Northeast are the Ashta Lakshmi for the country as they have huge potential. This region can contribute a lot in the development of the whole country. In the last 10 months, I have visited the Northeast twice. In addition to being with the people of those regions on their important occasions, I have taken up infrastructure projects in various sectors which include water, energy, railways etc. I am very keen on developing infrastructure and connectivity. Phase one of gauge conversion of the Lumding-Silchar railway line has been completed in the last eight months. The trial run is going on.

I have also appealed to the people of the country to accord respect to and ensure the security of the people belonging to the Northeast. With this purpose, we organised the conference of DGs in the Northeast. This is just the beginning. I am confident that with our efforts, the northeastern region of our country will emerge as an active partner in the process of national development.

*Q. You recently observed the judiciary should not be influenced by "five-star activists". That has created questions in people's minds. Do you think the judiciary is stepping in because the executive is leaving a vacuum in many cases?*

I would not like to analyse the judiciary, the experts should look at it. There have been instances where the judiciary's initiative has resulted in a good outcome and there have been instances when it has resulted in pain. At the same time, administrative lethargy has also hurt, while there have been quick decisions as well. Kisike irade par shaq nahin karna chahiye (We should not suspect someone's intentions).

Full text of PM Narendra Modi's HT interview

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## micky

micky said:


> very interesting interview bharkha dutt


@ranjeet,@guynextdoor2,@janjaweed,@nair,@magudi,@Prometheus@maravan,@janon@wolfschanzze,@[URL='https://defence.pk/members/spark.26966/']SpArK,[/URL]
@anant_s,@[URL='https://defence.pk/members/bang-galore.24361/']Bang Galore,@[URL='https://defence.pk/members/indo-guy.148557/']Indo-guy,@[URL='https://defence.pk/members/parikrama.153263/']PARIKRAMA,@[URL='https://defence.pk/members/srnair.150861/']SrNair,@srinivas,@Zarvan,@[URL='https://defence.pk/members/chanakyas_chant.148050/']Chanakya's_Chant,@levina,[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
@doppleganger,@third eye,@Gibbs,@hariprasad,@gslv,@indocarib,@Established_1965 @Chinese-Dragon 


micky said:


> [URL='https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxPlm44PCK0']very interesting interview bharkha dutt





micky said:


>


[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Well they are also in retail market so it will be hard. Anyway if am not wrong walmart is already there in Punjab.
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt


Their are 5 Bharti Walmart Best Price Stores in Punjab. Some of them (like in Bathinda) are owned by Badal Family. 
But they are not retail stores, they are just based on Business-to-Business, cash and carry wholesale format.
The tragedy is common man is paying Rs. 10 to 12 per kg & farmers are getting just Rs. 1 or 2 per kg for their crop.
Due to faulty system in our country middlemen are earning all the profits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585870203461865473


Budhi Ghodi aur laal Lagaam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586043633746350080

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

indo said:


> I didn't mean to offend you. I am sorry if you feel so. Take a deep breath, calm down and think rationally , is the move going to benefit only muslims or everybody living in Delhi ? Is it good work or not ? Does a photo with a muslim woman discredit the move because it suddenly becomes muslim appeasement (how) ?
> 
> If the logic here used is that a random pic with a muslim woman receiving the benefit of a government initiative makes the entire move unworthy and gets the entire party labelled secular , then how would you describe the recent operation being conducted by the armed forces and the BJP government to rescue our citizens , since most pictures released by them show them with muslim woman, Is the Armed forces and the "Narendra Modi" government trying to appease someone ?
> Do we also declare it sickularism ? I don't think we should, should we ?



Err - Burkha/skulp cap is epitome of Pseudo Secularism in India. I have problem with that not the scheme. It's you who need to take deep breath etc etc. 



ranjeet said:


> back to Russia or *down under*?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

temp1994 said:


> AAPtard,
> 
> Even BJP fought Delhi election in alliance with Akalis. Is BJP+SAD alliance called defeat of SAD? obviously no as SAD was junior partner in that alliance and its fortunes did not mattered much.
> 
> Similarly in Punjab, BJP is junior ally. If current government is voted out, it would be a defeat of Akalis primarily, not BJP. Logic seem to be lost on an AAPtard.
> 
> 
> I do not understand the reason of your reveling in this post! Drugs perhapes!
> 
> 
> 
> And how are 12 seats out of 117 equivalent to 7 seats out of 70!!! Looks like AAPtard fail in ratio and proportion too, apart from everything else he tries his hand on.


Feku Bhakt,
You cannot compare alliance of Akali BJP in Delhi with Akali BJP alliance in Punjab. There is a difference Akalis fought in Delhi on just one seat with their election symbol, other 3 candidates fought with BJP's symbol. BJP's share in alliance in Punjab is much bigger than Akali share in Delhi. For 2017 elections BJP is dreaming of fighting alone in all 117 seats & want to form their own government like they did in Haryana. But everyone in Punjab believes now ( except some Bhakts) in next elections Akalis gonna suffer a big setback & BJP will be wiped out of Punjab.

I do not understand the reason of your reveling in this post ! Sanghi Brain wash in RSS camps perhaps !



temp1994 said:


> And how are 12 seats out of 117 equivalent to 7 seats out of 70!!! Looks like AAPtard fail in ratio and proportion too, apart from everything else he tries his hand on.


You are wrong my question was how are 12 seats out of 23 (fought by BJP) are equivalent to 7 seats out of 70. How can you comparing seats in which BJP was not fighting ?
Looks like naive Feku Bhakt failed not only in answering my question but also in ratio and proportion.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

After Wagon R 
And AAP logo 
Another volunteer lost interest in the AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Return Gifts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Delhi Deputy CM Manish Sisodia likely to be arrested for violation of National Flag Act | News Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

OFF-TOPIC : btw meet pakistan's kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> After Wagon R
> And AAP logo
> Another volunteer lost interest in the AAP.



did u saw his first line???
he politely asked bjp freinds to stay away



Клара said:


> Return Gifts
> 
> View attachment 213427




yo sidak.................i cant remember if i trolled u about delhi elections???

can i do now??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> did u saw his first line???
> he politely asked bjp freinds to stay away


ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585328366602977280
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585328942761971712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585329501296439296
> 
> @itachiii








who is ruling the oldcity aka mini pakistan ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

itachiii said:


> who is ruling the oldcity aka mini pakistan ??



Owasi ?


----------



## itachiii

Star Wars said:


> Owasi ?



exactly the owaisi brothers... they allways had a soft corner for anti-nationals like vikaruddin, and will always do so in the future...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> ok




BTW ranjeete..............did ya gave up LPG subsidy as PM asked from u???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586141926585270272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> BTW ranjeete..............did ya gave up LPG subsidy as PM asked from u???
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586141926585270272


Me is poor can't afford to give up subsidy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

itachiii said:


> exactly the owaisi brothers... they allways had a soft corner for anti-nationals like vikaruddin, and will always do so in the future...



PM modi also have soft corner for anti- nationals .

u dont believe me ???

check out this new report 








ranjeet said:


> Me is poor can't afford to give up subsidy.




dont u have like 50 cows / buffaloes and 50 hectare land ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> dont u have like 50 cows / buffaloes and 50 hectare land ????


Ban on Cows and unseasonal rain bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Sikhs,christians and jains albeit very few also did
> 
> View attachment 213380
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @ranjeet @Клара TROLLOL



LOLOLOLOL
& sad to see how even CNN is praising us but our own media is not interested in covering this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Ban on Cows and unseasonal rain bro




Punjab farmers is not getting central relief this time ............Punjab govt. failed to submit report on crop damage ............they even havent done assessment in majority of districts ....and farmers have already started reaping wheat .......I hope ur govt did that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Punjab farmers is not getting central relief this time ............Punjab govt. failed to submit report on crop damage ............they even havent done assessment in majority of districts ....and farmers have already started reaping wheat .......I hope ur govt did that


when it comes to farmers "chalta hai" attitude is always there. Its about time that Center and state governments realize that it won't work any more.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Prometheus said:


> PM modi also have soft corner for anti- nationals .
> 
> u dont believe me ???
> 
> check out this new report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont u have like 50 cows / buffaloes and 50 hectare land ????



He drinks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> He drinks


Oye am not Rajdeep Sardesai. I love whisky

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> when it comes to farmers "chalta hai" attitude is always there. Its about time that Center and state governments realize that it won't work any more.




well , my family is shifying from tradiational wheat rice stuff................my uncle just made a greenhouse like stuff in 3 hectare ( not a greenhouse ...but similar thing ...i dont know whats its called....I am noob at farming stuff).....he is growing vegetables in it as a test project....all that is not eaten in India and can be exported only .....many people are doing the same in my native village.........

India might face shortage of food grains in near future ...only then politicians will learn



ranjeet said:


> Oye am not Rajdeep Sardesai. I love whisky




have u ever tried Tassie wines????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> well , my family is shifying from tradiational wheat rice stuff................my uncle just made a greenhouse like stuff in 3 hectare ( not a greenhouse ...but similar thing ...i dont know whats its called....I am noob at farming stuff).....he is growing vegetables in it as a test project....all that is not eaten in India and can be exported only .....many people are doing the same in my native village.........
> 
> India might face shortage of food grains in near future ...only then politicians will learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have u ever tried Tassie wines????


Yes just for a season no wheat or rice .... akal thikane aa jani hai inki. 

No not into wines.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Yes just for a season no wheat or rice .... akal thikane aa jani hai inki.
> 
> No not into wines.




do u want me to order a bottle for u???
Wine Tasmania | Welcome to the world of Tasmanian wine.

Tasmania even have tourist route where they visit defferent wine yards to taste wines.

in weekend salamanca market ......there is always few wine yards giving away free wines for tasting as a publicity ........and so all Punjabi are seen on those stalls ....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Katju joins 'presstitutes' row, says most media persons fall in the category | Zee News 

Katju knows how to stay in news ever after retiring

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> do u want me to order a bottle for u???
> Wine Tasmania | Welcome to the world of Tasmanian wine.
> 
> Tasmania even have tourist route where they visit defferent wine yards to taste wines.
> 
> in weekend salamanca market ......there is always few wine yards giving away free wines for tasting as a publicity ........and so all Punjabi are seen on those stalls ....lol


We'll share a bottle of wine after Punjab elections 
Have heard about those wine yards and where ever is free daru we are always there. 

In a big blow to guys, their wives and girlfriends now can call and SMS even while in roaming without worrying about bills. 
le lo woman empowerment. 
Roaming goes cheaper: Trai cuts SMS, call tariffs - The Times of India


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Oye am not Rajdeep Sardesai. I love whisky



But you said so yourself. Or did you mean this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> But you said so yourself. Or did you mean this?


Eggjactly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> You know the butt hurt is real when .... Arnab whines on Hindi channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @magudi @IndoCarib @Guynextdoor2 @Prometheus



My Compliments to the general
Also you have a link to that debate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> My Compliments to the general
> Also you have a link to that debate


----------



## indiatester

itachiii said:


> exactly the owaisi brothers... they allways had a soft corner for anti-nationals like vikaruddin, and will always do so in the future...


Personally they are not bad people. We have one house there, and they helped getting water connections and roads even though they know that we won't vote for them.
Well mannered fellows when dealing with us. But we know we must be cautious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Prometheus said:


> PM modi also have soft corner for anti- nationals .
> 
> u dont believe me ???
> 
> check out this new report



what does it say ??


----------



## itachiii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

#Welcomegeneral is trending top & our media is pretty quiet about it. Wait till Pappu returns from his private holiday & see how our media #Presstitutes start cheerleading like real prostitutes! 
@ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> #Welcomegeneral is trending top & our media is pretty quiet about it. Wait till Pappu returns from his private holiday & see how our media #Presstitutes start cheerleading like real prostitutes!
> @ranjeet


Media has been slapped really hard by Gen so we can understand the lull.

@JanjaWeed 
look at this.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> #Welcomegeneral is trending top & our media is pretty quiet about it. Wait till Pappu returns from his private holiday & see how our media #Presstitutes start cheerleading like real prostitutes!
> @ranjeet



Due to my persistent efforts i was able to convince 3 of my office colleagues to give up TOI-let paper. Will continue the campaign till whole of office is TOI-let paper mukt.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Media has been slapped really hard by Gen so we can understand the lull.
> 
> @JanjaWeed
> look at this.


Hahaha.. that's taking the piss! Arnab should hold a newshour debate to cuss burnol for being the part of the brigade!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Due to my persistent efforts i was able to convince 3 of my office colleagues to give up TOI-let paper. Will continue the campaign till whole of office is TOI-let paper mukt.


you evil communal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Due to my persistent efforts i was able to convince 3 of my office colleagues to give up TOI-let paper. Will continue the campaign till whole of office is TOI-let paper mukt.


There's a campaign going on already in facebook to boycott timesnow! Don't know how successful it's going to be.. atleast an effort has been made.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586217359293095937

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

magudi said:


> Due to my persistent efforts i was able to convince 3 of my office colleagues to give up TOI-let paper. Will continue the campaign till whole of office is TOI-let paper mukt.




I read ToI, The Hindu, IE, HT and find that all of them are scummy.

Out of this lot, IE seem to hate Hindus least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

itachiii said:


>



Image is actually from here
Bootleggers Attack Raiding Party Led by Karnataka Minister

It is from a Karnataka police's raid against illicit liquor brewers, from 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

TejasMk3 said:


> Image is actually from here
> Bootleggers Attack Raiding Party Led by Karnataka Minister
> 
> It is from a Karnataka police's raid against illicit liquor brewers, from 2011.



my bad..  I saw it in fb and didn't bother to verify the pic...



itachiii said:


> self delete


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586217359293095937


Which model? AK-49 or AK-67?


----------



## Prometheus

itachiii said:


> what does it say ??




It says Modi and Badal are lovers of past life .............so Modi cant leave a Khalistani supporter Badal

a true Pseudo-nationalist Prime minister we have.

Any idea when our PM is making a tour of India again??



JanjaWeed said:


> Which model? AK-49 or AK-67?



maybe he is taking about Maya Kodnani model of 2002 ........Is she still in jail ???


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586236979836235776
@JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina @magudi @Star Wars @Tshering22

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586236979836235776
> @SarthakGanguly
> 
> @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina @magudi @Star Wars @Tshering


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


>


I hope Chu**ya na bana rahe ho


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586236979836235776
> @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina @magudi @Star Wars @Tshering

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> maybe he is taking about Maya Kodnani model of 2002 ........Is she still in jail ???


Chupre... has Kejri returned that wagonR yet?  or is he planning use it as a taxi to supply kanjris to Kumar Vishwas come night time once that muffler hides his face?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Foreign donors of NGOs on government radar : India, News - India TodayForeign donors of NGOs on government radar : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586236979836235776
> @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina @magudi @Star Wars @Tshering22


Chutiya bana rahe hai. This will end up like that Rajdeep Sardesai's vote for cash thing. Don't hold your breath! Muk muka ho jayega after last minute wheeling & dealing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Chutiya bana rahe hai. This will end up like that Rajdeep Sardesai's vote for cash thing. Don't hold your breath! Muk muka ho jayega after last minute wheeling & dealing.


you mean another midnight hawala? 
bleedy presstitutes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> you mean another midnight hawala?
> bleedy presstitutes


Did you hear about Greenpeace bank accounts being frozen for misrepresenting facts on foreign funding? & the explanation given by Greenpeace is that it was a typing error & they din't mean to give false info! 
Future is not looking bright for these 5 star activists! 

MHA suspends Greenpeace India's registration - The Hindu

btw...just realised that 'bleedy' bit in your post wasn't misspelled at all!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Did you hear about Greenpeace bank accounts being frozen for misrepresenting facts on foreign funding? & the explanation given by Greenpeace is that it was a typing error & they din't mean to give false info!
> Future is not looking bright for these 5 star activists!


I didn't read their reply .. can you forward a link please. 
Modi took care of 5 star activists and Gen handled Presstitutes neither of them know where to go and whine. 



JanjaWeed said:


> MHA suspends Greenpeace India's registration - The Hindu
> 
> btw...just realised that 'bleedy' bit in your wasn't misspelled at all!


Thank you for the link ... and the bleedy bit was just a fluke, realized it after you pointed out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I didn't read their reply .. can you forward a link please.



Greenpeace Bank Accounts Frozen by India - India Real Time - WSJ



> “The most glaring example,” it said, was an auditor’s certificate that said the organization had an opening foreign-contribution balance of zero when it actually had a balance 66,031,783 rupees, or about $1 million. *Greenpeace said it was a typing error, according to the order*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Greenpeace Bank Accounts Frozen by India - India Real Time - WSJ



what's up with this Zero loss or Zero balance theory, they need to hire Baniya to keep their books not some CA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> what's up with this Zero loss or Zero balance theory, they need to hire Baniya to keep their books not some CA


or Zero loss Sibal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> or Zero loss Sibal!


here's the link for the story 
Jawaharlal Nehru spied on Subhas Chandra Bose's family for 20 years : India, News - India Today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586262101716504576

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> here's the link for the story
> Jawaharlal Nehru spied on Subhas Chandra Bose's family for 20 years : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586262101716504576


& this is only going to give credence to the argument that Bose never died in the plane crash.... but reached his intended destination in Russia, only to be captured by Stalin & put in labour camp as per Nehru's instructions!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> yo sidak.................i cant remember if i trolled u about delhi elections???
> 
> can i do now??



You can't troll me on it. My entire family voted for AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586380990014062592

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

Клара said:


> You can't troll me on it. My entire family voted for AAP.




You too brutini

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

A post from General V. K. Singh's Facebook Page:

A Kashmiri Separatist, a MSM News Reporter and a tough Para-Commando were captured by terrorists in Kashmir.

The Chief of the terrorists told them he'd grant each of them
one last request before they were beheaded in front of a Camera.

The Kashmiri Separatist said,'Well, before I die I want to drink a last cup of Kahwah (Kashmiri Green-Tea).'

The Chief nodded to an underling who left and returned with the Kahwa. The Kashmiri Separatist drank it all and said, 'Now I can die content.'

Now the Chief turned towards the News-reporter and repeated the same question - "What is your last wish before you die?"

The News-reporter said - "I'm a reporter to the end. I want to take out my Camcorder and describe the scene here and what's about to happen.
Maybe, someday, someone will watch it and know the Truth.

The Chief directed an aide to hand over the Camcorder and the reporter dictated her comments.

She then said, "Now I can die happy.."

The Chief turned to the Commando and asked - "And now, Army Dog, what is your final wish?"

'Punch me hard,' said the Para-Commando.

"What?" - asked the Chief, surprised a bit- " You dare to mock us? "

"No, I'm NOT kidding. I want you to punch me as hard as you can' insisted the Para-Commando.

"With pleasure" - replied the Terrorists' Chief, grinning from face to face.

The Terrorists' Chief then punches the Commando so hard that he falls back a couple of feet on his back.

But as the Commando touches the ground, he rolls over, pulls a 9 mm Silenced pistol hidden in his boots and shoots the Chief dead.

In the resulting confusion, he emptied his Pistol on six terrorists, then with his knife he slashed the throat of one, and with an AK-47, which he took from one of the already dead terrorists, sprayed the rest of the terrorists killing the remainder.

In a flash, all of the Terrorists including their Chief, were dead.

As the soldier was untying the Kashmiri Separatist and the reporter, they asked him - 'Why didn't you just shoot them all in the first place? Why did you ask him to punch him?

'*Because' replied the soldier, 'if I had fired the First Shot, you two would have reported that I was the aggressor and the root cause of all the blood shedding in Kashmir !*!'

@Abingdonboy @JanjaWeed @kurup @arp2041 @SrNair

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Abingdonboy

Клара said:


> A post from General V. K. Singh's Facebook Page:
> 
> A Kashmiri Separatist, a MSM News Reporter and a tough Para-Commando were captured by terrorists in Kashmir.
> 
> The Chief of the terrorists told them he'd grant each of them
> one last request before they were beheaded in front of a Camera.
> 
> The Kashmiri Separatist said,'Well, before I die I want to drink a last cup of Kahwah (Kashmiri Green-Tea).'
> 
> The Chief nodded to an underling who left and returned with the Kahwa. The Kashmiri Separatist drank it all and said, 'Now I can die content.'
> 
> Now the Chief turned towards the News-reporter and repeated the same question - "What is your last wish before you die?"
> 
> The News-reporter said - "I'm a reporter to the end. I want to take out my Camcorder and describe the scene here and what's about to happen.
> Maybe, someday, someone will watch it and know the Truth.
> 
> The Chief directed an aide to hand over the Camcorder and the reporter dictated her comments.
> 
> She then said, "Now I can die happy.."
> 
> The Chief turned to the Commando and asked - "And now, Army Dog, what is your final wish?"
> 
> 'Punch me hard,' said the Para-Commando.
> 
> "What?" - asked the Chief, surprised a bit- " You dare to mock us? "
> 
> "No, I'm NOT kidding. I want you to punch me as hard as you can' insisted the Para-Commando.
> 
> "With pleasure" - replied the Terrorists' Chief, grinning from face to face.
> 
> The Terrorists' Chief then punches the Commando so hard that he falls back a couple of feet on his back.
> 
> But as the Commando touches the ground, he rolls over, pulls a 9 mm Silenced pistol hidden in his boots and shoots the Chief dead.
> 
> In the resulting confusion, he emptied his Pistol on six terrorists, then with his knife he slashed the throat of one, and with an AK-47, which he took from one of the already dead terrorists, sprayed the rest of the terrorists killing the remainder.
> 
> In a flash, all of the Terrorists including their Chief, were dead.
> 
> As the soldier was untying the Kashmiri Separatist and the reporter, they asked him - 'Why didn't you just shoot them all in the first place? Why did you ask him to punch him?
> 
> '*Because' replied the soldier, 'if I had fired the First Shot, you two would have reported that I was the aggressor and the root cause of all the blood shedding in Kashmir !*!'
> 
> @Abingdonboy @JanjaWeed @kurup @arp2041 @SrNair


The sad part is how accurate this is 


Anyway, I've seen this before, Mr VK Singh really isn't backing down is he?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

Клара said:


> A post from General V. K. Singh's Facebook Page:
> 
> A Kashmiri Separatist, a MSM News Reporter and a tough Para-Commando were captured by terrorists in Kashmir.
> 
> The Chief of the terrorists told them he'd grant each of them
> one last request before they were beheaded in front of a Camera.
> 
> The Kashmiri Separatist said,'Well, before I die I want to drink a last cup of Kahwah (Kashmiri Green-Tea).'
> 
> The Chief nodded to an underling who left and returned with the Kahwa. The Kashmiri Separatist drank it all and said, 'Now I can die content.'
> 
> Now the Chief turned towards the News-reporter and repeated the same question - "What is your last wish before you die?"
> 
> The News-reporter said - "I'm a reporter to the end. I want to take out my Camcorder and describe the scene here and what's about to happen.
> Maybe, someday, someone will watch it and know the Truth.
> 
> The Chief directed an aide to hand over the Camcorder and the reporter dictated her comments.
> 
> She then said, "Now I can die happy.."
> 
> The Chief turned to the Commando and asked - "And now, Army Dog, what is your final wish?"
> 
> 'Punch me hard,' said the Para-Commando.
> 
> "What?" - asked the Chief, surprised a bit- " You dare to mock us? "
> 
> "No, I'm NOT kidding. I want you to punch me as hard as you can' insisted the Para-Commando.
> 
> "With pleasure" - replied the Terrorists' Chief, grinning from face to face.
> 
> The Terrorists' Chief then punches the Commando so hard that he falls back a couple of feet on his back.
> 
> But as the Commando touches the ground, he rolls over, pulls a 9 mm Silenced pistol hidden in his boots and shoots the Chief dead.
> 
> In the resulting confusion, he emptied his Pistol on six terrorists, then with his knife he slashed the throat of one, and with an AK-47, which he took from one of the already dead terrorists, sprayed the rest of the terrorists killing the remainder.
> 
> In a flash, all of the Terrorists including their Chief, were dead.
> 
> As the soldier was untying the Kashmiri Separatist and the reporter, they asked him - 'Why didn't you just shoot them all in the first place? Why did you ask him to punch him?
> 
> '*Because' replied the soldier, 'if I had fired the First Shot, you two would have reported that I was the aggressor and the root cause of all the blood shedding in Kashmir !*!'
> 
> @Abingdonboy @JanjaWeed @kurup @arp2041 @SrNair



I have seen this story somewhere before ,If I am not wrong one of my friend posted in FB.


But this is a reality .a sad reality .
Hopes things will change in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Secular people are carrying out peaceful stone pelting protests in kashmir against communal Pandits coming back


----------



## micky

*Pakistan sets free 26/11 mastermind Lakhvi, India protests 'insult to victims'*

*i am thinking of sending this AP special force to do real encounter*


----------



## Soumitra

*अगली बार रायता फैलाने के लिए हमारे ही दही का प्रयोग करे आम-आदमी पार्टी: अमूल*
Published on April 10, 2015by Pagla Ghoda

*आनंद, गुजरात:* देश की जानी मानी डेयरी प्रोडक्ट्स निर्माता “अमूल को-ऑपरेटिव” के मार्केटिंग-हेड मख्खनचंद दहिया ने आम आदमी पार्टी के कार्यकर्ताओं से आग्रह किया है के अगली बार जब भी वह रायता फैलाने की प्लानिंग करें तो केवल अमूल दही का ही प्रयोग करें। दहिया ने इसी विषय पर “आप” सुप्रीमो केजरीवाल को चिठ्ठी लिख कर यह निवेदन किया है, और साथ ही अमूल दही के एक लीटर का डब्बा सैंपल के तौर पर भिजवाया है। कल शाम मीडिया से बात करते हुए दहिया ने कहा –

“आम-आदमी पार्टी के बारबार रायता फैलाने की क्षमता से सभी डेयरी निर्माता काफी प्रभावित हैं। जनता की हितों पे, जनता से जुड़े ज़रूरी मुद्दों पर “आप” के नेताओं ने जिस तरह बड़े-बड़े पतीले भर के रायता फैलाया है, वह अपने आप में काबिले तारीफ है । और फिर “आप” तो जनता की पार्टी है, और अमूल जनता का पसंदीदा दही। तो फिर भारत की जनता से जुड़े अहम मुद्दों पर रायता फैलाने के लिए कोई विदेशी दही क्यों? हमारा देसी दही क्यों नहीं?” – दहिया ने सवाल किया।




आम आदमी का रायता

“मैंने केजरीवाल जी, कुमार विश्वास जी, और खेतान साहब को हमारे एक एक लीटर के दही के डब्बे कोम्प्लिमेंटरी भिजवा दिए हैं। आप उनका रायता बनवाएं उससे आने वाले दिनों में उसे फैलाएं और फिर देखिये आपकी रायता फैलाने की क्षमता कैसे दोगुनी हो जाती है।” – दहिया ने जानकारी दी।

अमूल के इस खुले-आम निवेदन के बाद देश के दुसरे बड़े खाद्य प्रोडक्ट्स निर्माता “सफल” एवं “मदर डेरी” भी अब रायता फैलाने की इस मुहीम में “आप” के साथ जुड़ना चाह रहे हैं ।

मीडिया को दिए गए बयान में “सफल” के वाईस प्रेजिडेंट, सेल्स, चीकुप्रसाद शर्मा ने कहा – “रायता केवल दही से नहीं बनता है, उसमे कुछेक बढ़िया क्वालिटी की सब्ज़िया भी पड़ती हैं जिससे उसका ज़ायका बढ़ता है। मेरी “आप” से यही गुज़ारिश है के अपने रायते में हमारी उत्तम क्वालिटी की सब्ज़ियाँ ज़रूर डलवायें, इससे रायता पौष्टिक बनेगा और अच्छे से फैलेगा।”

जब इस विषय पर “आप” के दिग्गज नेता कुमार विश्वास से टिप्पणी करने को कहा गया तो उन्होंने रायता फैलाने पर एक पूरी कविता ही रच डाली और पत्रकारों को सुनाई। कविता का शीर्षक था “आप का रायता”| पेश है उस कविता की कुछ पंक्तियाँ –

कहीं परांठे तो कहीं बिरयानी के संग खाया जाता है
पर “आप” में तो सिर्फ रायता फैलाया जाता है

कभी खीरे तो कभी बूंदी से पहले रायता बनाया जाता है
बड़ी शिद्दत से उसे फिर फैलाया जाता है
कहीं परांठे तो कहीं बिरयानी के संग खाया जाता है
पर “आप” में तो सिर्फ रायता फैलाया जाता है

बिना फैलाये उसपे झाड़ू लगाओगे कैसे?
“आप” को रायता फैलाने से रोक पाओगे कैसे?

डैंड्रफ हो तो सर पे रायता लगाया जाता है
पर “आप” में तो सिर्फ रायता फैलाया जाता है

हालाँकि इस कविता के अतिरिक्त किसी भी आप नेता ने इस विषय पर कोई भी टिप्पणी करने से इंकार कर दिया है, पर कुछ नेता दबे शब्दों में स्वीकार कर रहे हैं के “आप” अमूल को अपना ऑफिशियल योगहर्ट पार्टनर घोषित कर सकती है । इसी बीच ब्रिटानिया कंपनी ने भी इस बात का दावा किया है के उत्तरी कोरिया के शासक किम जोंग-उन जब भी रायता फैलाते हैं तो केवल ब्रिटानिया का ही दही इस्तेमाल करते हैं और इसीलिए “आप” के लिए ब्रिटानिया अमूल से बेहतर कॉर्पोरेट पार्टनर है|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ranjeet said:


> here's the link for the story
> Jawaharlal Nehru spied on Subhas Chandra Bose's family for 20 years : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586262101716504576



#FlushOutCongressNow
#KickCongressOut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

AAP logo creator asks party to stop using his design : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

magudi said:


> You too brutini



I'm citizen of Russian Federation. Hence, I didn't vote. My Aunt holds good position in BJP, but still everyone in my family and people who know us voted for AAP. I mentioned the reasons for voting for AAP earlier in this thread. 



Abingdonboy said:


> The sad part is how accurate this is
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've seen this before, *Mr VK Singh really isn't backing down is he*?



After all he is a Lion!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Клара said:


> You can't troll me on it. My entire family voted for AAP.




welcome to AAPtard family


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> welcome to AAPtard family


Tu ruk ja ... stop breaking Bhakts away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Prashant Bhushan, in his open letter to Arvind Kejriwal, uses the phrase “in the pursuit of power at any cost”. Having been involved with the Aam Aadmi Party since its inception, and coordinating various technical activities at a global level, I want to demonstrate here how this “pursuit of power at any cost” has perforated deep into the party, even into non-political activities.
It was early October 2014, and there were remote signs of possible elections in Delhi, with all options to once again form the government gone. The media had forgotten AAP, and the public support was also weak at that point. The party leadership calls for a meeting of various social media team members of the party, including the social media head of the party. After the discussions, it is determined that the heavy anti-Modi stand of the AAP and posts on social media are the reason people are disengaged with the party, and a long-haul strategy to overcome this is arrived at. The strategy is then presented by the social media head to a very small online group, consisting of various technology and social media stakeholders of the party, spread across the world.
A summary of the strategy is as follows: The party decided to stop all anti-Modi rhetoric through both official and unofficial channels. Also thousands of fake Modi sympathizers were to be created across the social media channels. These 1000s of fake Modi sympathizers would, then, slowly create an artificial perception that people are en masse disappointed with Modi, and would endorse Arvind as the hope of Delhi, while also subtly pushing this sentiment to journalists.
After a thorough discussion, across several of the stakeholders, on the pros and cons of such an approach, across various perspectives such as feasibility, alternatives, morality, competitor’s strategies etc., it was persisted that this needs to be done. On October 30th, the Twitter accounts were in possession of the party. The problem is, ever since, these fake Twitter personalities have been used to trend topics and abuse anyone who raises any question against the party.
To provide context to the above, I quote a paragraph from Prashanth Bhushan’s open letter:
“When the Delhi elections were announced and campaigning started, you instructed volunteers to start a campaign ‘Modi for PM, Kejriwal for CM’. I said this is totally unprincipled. It means that our party has gone down on its knees before Modi at a time when it was positioning itself as the main opposition to Modi.”
It was in the first week of November that the AAP website carried a banner with Arvind and Modi’s photo, with the slogan ‘Modi for PM, Arvind for CM’. Seeing the backlash from supporters, it was deleted. Party spokesperson Ashutosh claimed that it was outside mischief, which is totally untrue! The next day, Arvind tells media that a volunteer who joined 10 days ago did it and was fired! Both these statements are blatant lies, as the banner was actually a screenshot from a video which was done by AAP, posted on its official YouTube channel and then deleted due to the backlash. The reality was that, the video was produced by AAP and an over enthusiastic volunteer posted it through the official YouTube channel and website.

Seeing the two statements from Ashutosh and Arvind, both of them were equally offending to me, for I am a person in the team and I know that such incidents of outside mischief or a 10-day-old volunteer gaining access never happened. It was when it became obvious to me that, “power at any cost” was needed - here the cost being the reputation of the tech team, or a volunteer being immaterial in the pursuit of power.
Following this incident, I sent an email to a group of my close AAP colleagues explaining the same and noted
“….. the party is not even bothered to see or know what happened. What bothers me is, I was always so strongly believing that we only speak truth to the media, though we may selectively skip some truths (at worst) for political reasons. Being a very close spectator to this, I realize that several similar things could be happening regularly, but just that I do not know! The question now in my mind is ‘Which of I hear about or from the party is a lie?’” and signed off as frustrated.
That was probably my last wholehearted or passionate day in the party, until which I was an obedient soldier, doing anything the party wanted me to or I thought would help the party.
Any media release or statement released by the party since then, is always seen by me with suspicion, for it has become evident that there are master story fabricators in the party, who believe that they can change any perception the public hold on the party.
Fast forwarding, even after the inner party fiascos, nothing in the party has changed. The coterie around Arvind Kejriwal is ruining the party with its high-handedness, and making no effort to understand volunteers. The PAC of the party earlier made an announcement of states getting autonomy and other fanciful rhetoric.
However, as recent as a week ago, the Tamil Nadu social media coordinator was randomly blocked from his permissions to operate the page, with the reason being given that “Tamilnadu page has a lot of Tamil only content, and we fear that the content could be not in support of Arvind Kejriwal. We had to block access to review the content.” Such high-handed approach resulted in the social media coordinator, who did a phenomenal job for the past year, quitting the party in view of the insult, and the page having no posts since then.
It is a shame that the Aam Aadmi Party, which was seen as a symbol of volunteerism, has today become the exact opposite, with the party having no ears to listen to its volunteers, while the ideologists and power mongers are engaged in a dirty war.
It is a shame that the once “face it all” Arvind Kejriwal has no courage to answer the questions from his volunteers, who gave their tan, man and dhan.
I am just like many other volunteers, who joined the party for its ideology and not individuals, standing disillusioned today.


Power at any Cost, Even on Social Media? | Saddahaq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Tu ruk ja ... stop breaking Bhakts away.




she is a AAPtard ...............now burn with jealousy 



ranjeet said:


> here's the link for the story
> Jawaharlal Nehru spied on Subhas Chandra Bose's family for 20 years : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586262101716504576




salla tharki buddha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> welcome to AAPtard family



I was, I am & I will remind Modified #namo nama & wouldnever support Anti national pAAP. #n#nowelcome

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Chupre... has Kejri returned that wagonR yet?  or is he planning use it as a taxi to supply kanjris to Kumar Vishwas come night time once that muffler hides his face?




No he is waiting for Amit Shah and "Sahib" to stop snooping first



Клара said:


> I was, I am & I will remind Modified #namo nama & wouldnever support Anti national pAAP. #n#nowelcome




spoke like a true AAPtard 

I am also biggest fan of comedian named Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> she is a AAPtard ...............now burn with jealousy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salla tharki buddha


Woh AAPtard nahi hai ... bhakt hai bhakt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Epic

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Клара said:


> View attachment 213852
> 
> 
> Epic


Rofl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

@ranjeet Did you see the way Gen G D Bakshi ripped apart that Congressi Tom Vadakkan or something on #Nehrusnooped issue? 

& also.. if you have listened him, he is suggesting the same as what I have said in post # 36632.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> @ranjeet Did you see the way Gen G D Bakshi ripped apart that Congressi Tom Vadakkan or something on #Nehrusnooped issue?
> 
> & also.. if you have listened him, he is suggesting the same as what I have said in post # 36632.


yeah watching it right now. he ripped every congressi he faced in debate today. 5 star activists, Presstitutes and now pseudo Historians are getting their @ss kicked within a week.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> No he is waiting for Amit Shah and "Sahib" to stop snooping first


tu aa gaya savere savere trolling karne? & yes.. good way to start your morning by chanting Amit Shah & Sahib! Even Kejri must be doing the same morning after driving his WagonR taxi!


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> @ranjeet Did you see the way Gen G D Bakshi ripped apart that Congressi Tom Vadakkan or something on #Nehrusnooped issue?
> 
> & also.. if you have listened him, he is suggesting the same as what I have said in post # 36632.


Is that lady from BJP? Mridula Mukherjee?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Is that lady from BJP? Mridula Mukherjee?


na.. guess what.. She is a professor from JNU!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> na.. guess what.. She is a professor from JNU!


Times Now just showed her as BJP spokesperson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Times Now just showed her as BJP spokesperson.


haha... Looks like it's getting to TimesNow.

That Tom Vadakkan guy was just told to shut up! that guys is a clown!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> haha... Looks like it's getting to TimesNow.
> 
> That Tom Vadakkan guy was just told to shut up! that guys is a clown!


I think it's a policy now that one has to have a lower IQ than RaGa to join the Congress. 

Off Topic. Do you go by this same nick on twitter as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Times Now just showed her as BJP spokesperson.



Aaj to repeat telecast dekhna hi padega...

Is it still live now ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I think it's a policy now that one has to have a lower IQ than RaGa to join the Congress.
> 
> Off Topic. Do you go by this same nick on twitter as well?


yup.. my twitter handle is @Janja_Weed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Aaj to repeat telecast dekhna hi padega...
> 
> Is it still live now ?


yeah it's about to wind up .. but it was just a passing mistake.



JanjaWeed said:


> yup.. my twitter handle is @Janja_Weed


following you right now. don't laugh at my name though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> yeah it's about to wind up .. but it was just a passing mistake.



Hhaha watching it now....

Tom Vadapav is getting destroyed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Hhaha watching it now....
> 
> Tom Vadapav is getting destroyed


Congress is finished now .. all that is required now is to take care of Janta Parivar and Jihadidi in bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Congress is finished now .. all that is required now is to take care of Janta Parivar and Jihadidi in bengal.


Janata parivar is a non starter. As Swami said in some discussion, I give it around 1 year at max to break up (or a disaster in Bihar which is more l;Keely)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Janata parivar is a non starter. As Swami said in some discussion, I give it around 1 year at max to break up (or a disaster in Bihar which is more l;Keely)


I know I was INLD die hard supporter even I lost interest in them when they planned to join janta parivar. fcuk them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> yeah it's about to wind up .. but it was just a passing mistake.
> 
> 
> following you right now. don't laugh at my name though


hehehe... chak de phatte!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> hehehe... chak de phatte!


Naam se bahut embarrassed hoon 
I weathered it through Paani chala jayega commercial ... and even SRK movies .... but can't make it through Pappu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Naam se bahut embarrassed hoon
> I weathered it through Paani chala jayega commercial ... and even SRK movies .... but can't make it through Pappu.


teeki taak hai.. kyon etne mayoos ho? bade bade deshon mai bade logon ke aisa hi naam hota hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> teeki taak hai.. kyon etne mayoos ho? bade bade deshon mai bade logon ke aisa hi naam hota hai!


ab maine apna dikhiya .. tum apna dikhao 

I mean naam ... lemme catch the first name at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> ab maine apna dikhiya .. tum apna dikhao
> 
> I mean naam ... lemme catch the first name at least.




wats ur twiter username.........i will follow u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> I am just a reader ... not a contributor. <censored> thats my handle.


Now I know why you hate him so much.... I feel for you man...






From now on, you are our resident PDF pa##

j/k

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Now I know why you hate Rahul Gandhi so much.... I feel for you man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on, you are our resident PDF Pappu
> 
> j/k

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> ab maine apna dikhiya .. tum apna dikhao
> 
> I mean naam ... lemme catch the first name at least.


Bhai mujhe darao mat

btw...check ur Twitter message..mera bhi dekh skate ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> j/k


Hahaha...bechare ko playboy se Pappu mat banao yaar..



ranjeet said:


> yahan chutiyapa ho gaya ... saari beizaati kharab ho gayi meri.
> 
> 
> .


Don't go on sabbatical now just 'cause of that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Hahaha...bechare ko playboy se Pappu mat banao yaar..
> 
> 
> Don't go on sabbatical now just 'cause of that!


India is already infamous for rapes .. .can't do anything to gain my lost villain points now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Tridibans said:


> Now I know why you hate him so much.... I feel for you man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on, you are our resident PDF pa##
> 
> j/k





ranjeet said:


> yahan chutiyapa ho gaya ... saari beizaati kharab ho gayi meri.
> 
> 
> I request you to delete this tweet for yours.



Done!!!
Now do yours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Done!!!
> Now do yours


Ami je tomhar ... chin chin chin ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> India is already infamous for rapes .. .can't do anything to gain my lost villain points now


koi gal nae. raat gayi baat gai! Couple of pegs.. you'll be back to your raping best!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> koi gal nae. raat gayi baat gai! Couple of pegs.. you'll be back to your raping best!


You mean ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> You mean ..


sorted!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

The usual media policy of lie big retract small, now that it is being sued by Swami, accepts it's mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Now this has me in a quandary, is this a compliment to Rahul Gandhi or a compliment for Arvind Kejriwal.


----------



## Parul

Bhagat Singh: Jailed, tortured & hanged.
Veer Savarkar: Jailed & tortured for life.
Aurobindo: Exiled. 
Subhas Chandra Bose: Thrown out of the country. 
Lala Lajpat Rai: Beaten to death. 
Chandra Shekhar Azad: Beaten to death.
But,
Gandhi: Royal treatment in jail.
Nehru: Wrote books in jail.
And what do schools teach?
"Gandhi & Nehru brought freedom to India"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darmashkian

LOL






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586771503284273152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> You mean ..




phir toh ban ho geya


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586945256408494080
Communal French media should learn a thing or two from secular Indian media.


----------



## Soumitra

*Incommunicado, Rahul Gandhi releases his own “My Choice” video*
Published on April 10, 2015by MRP

*New Delhi:* The mystery behind Rahul Gandhi’s long absence has been solved. He was away from it all, to produce his own “My Choice” video, which has now been officially released. Rahul had remained inaccessible through out the period of production of the video, much to the annoyance of Congressmen and amusement of the rest of the world. Now that the truth is out, Congress leaders who sighed a sigh of relief and are now watching the video again and again and praising their leader. Below is the transcript of the video.

Transcript:

My body, my mind, my choice to go where I like; even if my spirit roams in Delhi, near 10 Janpath.

My choice; to be an IQ 67 or an IQ 68. They don’t have a number for my spirit, and never will. But I have. 69…VAT 69. To use the bait of party positions to trap my soul is to believe that you can halt the decrease in grey matter. Or capture my indifference in the palm of your hand.

Your mind is caged, let it free. My body is not, let it be. My choice, to read Chota Bheem or Mandrake.

My choice to disappear temporarily, or to be lost forever.

My choice To vote, or not to vote, to vote before election, to vote after election, to vote without election, or to not vote. My choice, To support and vote for BJP or AAP or both.

My choice to be the party president or vice-president or not. My choice to wear kurta pyjama or jeans and T-shirt.




The many moods of Rahul Gandhi in his ‘My Choice’ video.

The cap on my head, the ring on my finger, adding your name to my friends’ list, they’re all ornaments and can be replaced– My love for you cannot, so treasure that.

My choice; to come to Amethi when I want. Don’t be upset if I come to Amethi once in five years. Don’t be fooled if I come to Amethi everyday.

Remember; you are my choice, I’m not yours. I’m not you privilege.

My choice, to sleep in the Parliament or snore or both.

My choice; to play video games with you or not. To pick you from 7 billion choices for a game or not. So don’t get cranky.

My fun might be your pain, My speeches your noise, My absence your boon, My presence your misfortune, My genius your stupidity. My sins, my virtues.

My choices are like my utterances. They make me unique. I am the tree of the forest I am the snowflake not the snowfall You are the snowflake. Wake up Get out of the shit storm. I really don’t know what this means. But I just copied it from Deepika’s video.

I choose to sympathise, with myself, not you. Or is it empathise? Never mind. Or to be indifferent. I choose to be different from every other human being. I am the university…sorry..I am the universe in every direction. This is my choice.

You have to watch this video. You have no choice. Congress will see to it that you watch it. Especially Diggy uncle and Mani Shankar mama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> Malapurram language is so difficult to understand. lol



Hey, i am a Malappurram guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Chronos said:


> Hey, i am a Malappurram guy



No wonder you left the country


----------



## Parul

A brief guide to "Naye tarike ki rajniti"

1) Always chant "I am the only honest person in the world"
2) Throw out every Tom Dick and Harry if he ever questions you
3) Take credit of Central government policies and advertise it as your own policies.
4) Take a U turn on every possible promise you made during elections
5) Never ever show your expenditure, not even to stake holders.
6) Make friends in media and try to show your hollow achievements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZYXW

I have a question for all the Indian members on this thread:

How is Modi as a leader? I have heard mixed opinions from people close to me who are from India or work there with the UN. While many like his economic policies, others- who have worked there in villages with the UN or are academics that study the country- have returned back from their trips to India complaining about his targeting of non-hindu communities in India. They say that he has created an environment of tension and is encouraging mass conversions to Hinduism. Everyone is welcome to share his/her opinion; I'd like to be exposed to more perspectives before I can form an opinion about Modi. Thanks 

@Dillinger @Ayush


----------



## TejasMk3

ZYXW said:


> , others- who have worked there in villages with the UN or are academics that study the country- have returned back from their trips to India complaining about his targeting of non-hindu communities in India. They say that he has created an environment of tension and is encouraging mass conversions to Hinduism. Everyone is welcome to share his/her opinion; I'd like to be exposed to more perspectives before I can form an opinion about Modi. Thanks
> 
> @Dillinger @Ayush



Pure hysteria by media and "secular" (read:anti hindu) people. They cant go around bribe converting people, funds are being hit. NGO's that frequently foment tension in people are being shutdown due to clear violations of FCRA laws made by congress themselves but refused to act for a whole decade. This has resulted in the whole "Idea of India under attack" nonsense.

"Mass conversions to hinduism" Really? While in one session evangelicals convert 15-20k, and according to their own account have converted 5 million people per year (just one church). ...because only abrahamics have the right to propagate religion  Lets not be silly, xtians and muslims are masters of using underhanded methods to convert/foce convert while conveniently blaming others. anyone in India knows this.

No country will allow such rampant changing of demographics through underhanded means, which are then used to control and influence politics/policies. But we had a govt that was sleeping for 10 years.

These virulent evangelicals were encouraged by the last govt through unlimited missionary visas, no watch on their funds/money, or laws applied on them.....no one had a problem , but news about 10 people reverting to hinduism... becomes mass conversions evil hindus taking over and national headlines, while conversion events ith thousands are not even mentioned in the news. This entire debate is just stupid.

This is what angers people because they can clearly see the ridiculous bias against them by the chrislamist-commies. In a way even the false news hysteria was good, a lot my friends who truly "secular" can now see the hypocrisy in this nonsense.

Says a lot about the idea of secularism used by people in relation to India...which just means anti hindu.

Anyway this topic has been discussed to death, just search for those threads, a lot has been said about these already.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

ZYXW said:


> I have a question for all the Indian members on this thread:
> 
> How is Modi as a leader? I have heard mixed opinions from people close to me who are from India or work there with the UN. While many like his economic policies, others- who have worked there in villages with the UN or are academics that study the country- have returned back from their trips to India *complaining about his targeting of non-hindu communities in India. They say that he has created an environment of tension and is encouraging mass conversions to Hinduism*. Everyone is welcome to share his/her opinion; I'd like to be exposed to more perspectives before I can form an opinion about Modi. Thanks
> 
> @Dillinger @Ayush



This part is just a Loathe of Crap. 

The communal riots were/are/will be part of Subcontinent's History. The Prestitutes, Champion of Secularism aka Political parties, Pseudo Intellects etc. for there personal gains have created such an image of Modi 'he is targeting non Hindus, precisely Muslim the Secular Community of India'. They portray him like this to gain Muslim Vote Bank as they make 20 + % of Indias Population. 

Being the Chief Minister of Gujrat, he is morally responsible for Gujrat Riots. However, this doesn't makes him 'the butcher of Muslims'. There are worst communal Riots I Indian History but for the Vote Bank Politics, it's been portrayed as the Biggest. They happen in Gujrat only under Secular Congress Rule (10 folds more death), Mumbai Riots, Genocide of Sikhs in 84 etc... It's a never ending list. 

Only in Gujrat Riots most number Conviction happened. The perpetrators of other crimes are roaming freely. It's only Modi who is under the Scrutiny of these Pseudo Seculars. #votebank politics.  

#forceful Conversation:  It's Poor Hindu Dalits who are been converted to Christianity or Islam for 20 to 30 K. However, when other Hindu Organisations are Re-cReconverting these people to Hinduism. The same people has problem with it & cry there throat out. 

A suggestion, don't form preseption about someone on based on what you hear from others. You have Internet at your Disposal use it to your advantage & do research on the topic. That would help. 

For me Modi is the best thing to happen to India & hope he takes India to new heights. #sabka saath sabka vikas

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

ZYXW said:


> I have a question for all the Indian members on this thread:
> 
> How is Modi as a leader? I have heard mixed opinions from people close to me who are from India or work there with the UN. While many like his economic policies, others- who have worked there in villages with the UN or are academics that study the country- have returned back from their trips to India complaining about his targeting of non-hindu communities in India. They say that he has created an environment of tension and is encouraging mass conversions to Hinduism. Everyone is welcome to share his/her opinion; I'd like to be exposed to more perspectives before I can form an opinion about Modi. Thanks
> 
> @Dillinger @Ayush


@ZYXW

To be brutally honest sir, 

He's been totally disappointing. The so called policies of his are just renamed UPA schemes. The economy is doing good because of the reforms by erstwhile finance minster Chidambaram. His only big reform till now is 'land bill' which serves the purpose of helping crony capitialists strip poor farmers of their land without compensation in the name of 'development'. It's been just 10 months and two top ministers have already come under radar for multi billion dollar scandals. He actively promotes hindutva whenever he goes, even in foreign countries. He used his influence to free perpetrators of gujarat riots and fake encounters. He's on a saffrinisation spree - text books are being changed to show Muslim invaders us murderers and rapists while glorifying Hindu kings,works of nut jobs like pn oak who claimed taj mahal is a Hindu temple are now a part of syllabus , even an apolitical agency like intelligence beuro hasn't been spared - he's mulling changing its logo to a hindutva one. They are rooting for nationwide ban on beef only because it's one of the main bread earning way of a large sections of muslims. 

There are targeted attacks on minorities - Christians and muslims across the country. The media has been stripped off its liberty to report such incidents by an executive order from the government. The police have been asked to take cases of communal violence slow and not to file FIR in any such incidents. And yes state funded mass conversion to Hinduism is now rampant. RSS the ideological father of BJP has already declared it as their objective to reconvert all 200 million of its minorities and vowed to make India Hindu only by 2022. One of his ministers went as far as calling minorities 'bas*rds'.

Christians have been targeted worst - churches burnt down, nuns raped, priests asked to leave country, Christian holidays cancelled, Christians expelled from top buerocratic positions, visa denied for visiting heads of Vatican state, a their quotas scrapped.

Prices of essential commodities are sky rocketing and yet he insists on his 'achhe din'. He tried to remove the word secular from constitution though had to withdraw as was met with stiff opposition. He either bans or puts in jail anyone who opposes him. According to RTI filed last month alone around 158 people from various bjp ruled States were picked up and locked for their 'anti modi agenda'.Genuine NGOs who work for upliftment of tribals have been banned for opposing him .The newly appointed' sanghi' censored board bans all movies it sees as 'hurting Hindu sentiments' while promotes others which mocks sikhs/muslims/Christians. The space for dissent is shrinking in our democracy 

On foreign policy front all the good work done by erstwhile UPA regime has been undone by him. The situation with china which was peaceful until now is looking dangerously fragile thanks to modi irking em in a bid to show his bravado.Bangladesh has also become hostile after RSS tried converting some of its nationals residing in India. Things with sri Lanka have gotten worse as they now arrest atleast 100 fishermen per day. Lack of vision with respect to engaging Pakistan has cost us many brave soldiers. Ties with US are at its worst as the US President himself had to come and warn us of religious intolerance .

The recently concluded delhi elections where he lost 67-3 to an honest man like Kejriwal stands testimony to his failing popularity! 

Still marketing is going on in full swing. I'd summarise his 9 months as "All talk zero delivery". 

Hope i summemd it up well.the @Dillinger @TejasMk3 @JanjaWeed @Клара @ranjeet @Soumitra @SarthakGanguly
@Chronos @SrNair @levina 

Ps :- Most people here are blind modi bhakts, take what they say with a pich of salt whilst what I've summarised is ground reality

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dnt deliver us from evil

*Meghalaya CM compares Rahul to Alfred the Great, king who returned to conquer*​Congressmen who have been going to great lengths to defend Rahul Gandhi’s extraordinary “leave of absence” have just gone farther: about 7,000 km and over 1,100 years.


*Mukul Sangma, the Chief Minister of Meghalaya, told The Sunday Express that Rahul’s contemplation in solitude — now 45 days long and counting — was like the medieval English king Alfred’s mysterious disappearance after defeat in battle, an absence from which he had come out stronger and more successful.*

“We know (where Rahul is). Who says we don’t know? But why should I tell you where? When we are required to share certain things, we will share. But certain things we will not share. Suppose I also have my own strategy which I don’t want to share with anybody, I will tell my friends please don’t tell anybody. It is a strategy,” Sangma said.


“There are certain strategies, some secret plans that leaders always have.* If you read stories, read history, Alfred the Great after he lost the battle, he needed to plan, think and ideate and come up with another formula to defeat the enemy. *So every politician will have some strategy which cannot be shared with everybody. It is only an appropriate approach. How he wants to do it is his prerogative,” he said.


Alfred of Wessex ruled for three decades before his death in 899 AD, by which time he had become England’s most powerful king. Legend, backed by some historical evidence, has it that at one point during these years, Alfred suffered a crushing defeat at the hands of Viking armies, and retreated for some time into the marshlands.


He subsequently re-emerged to win a decisive victory, which set in motion a continuous process of Danish retreat and the expansion of his own power across England.


Rahul vanished from public on February 23, the day Parliament met in its Budget session. Before Sangma, senior Congress leader Digvijaya Singh has claimed to know where he is — having said that Rahul is in India, and would be present at a farmers’ rally on April 19. Former external affairs minister Salman Khurshid has said that Rahul is safe, wherever he may be.


Sangma, who is about to complete five years as CM, argued that “the debacle of the party is not the debacle of one individual (Rahul)”.


He said, “We all know that the aspiration of the people is very high. The new generation is looking for good things to happen. They are less patient. The party had a coalition government. Party also had to pay the price because of the coalition politics. Resultant outcome was that there was a strong anti-establishment feeling, anti-incumbency… a feeling which has been exploited to a great extent by the opposition.”

 Rahul, Sangma said, “is a vibrant and dynamic leader who connects easily with the dreams and aspirations of the new generation”.

Sangma accused Prime Minister Narendra Modi of not delivering on promises made to the Northeast.

“Even after the election (he) announced certain things. Northeast is the ideal place for organic farming… There was an announcement this much money will be allocated to you. I am trying to find out whether they have released even one rupee out of the allocated fund.

Announcement is one thing, but actual doing is another thing. One must translate into actions the promises made,” he said.

The Chief Minister said his government would start residential schools on the lines of Navodaya Vidyalayas in rural areas, increase coverage of the health insurance scheme for the poor to Rs 2 lakh, and scale up infrastructure in secondary and higher secondary schools.

He was also working to build Shillong into an international education hub, Sangma said.


Published in Indian express.

@magudi @SarthakGanguly @uparyupari @TejasMk3 @Soumitra @Клара @JanjaWeed @Darmashkian @Tridibans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Chronos said:


> Hey, i am a Malappurram guy


Oops!
I'm sorry. But you cant blame me if malapuram guys pronounce ambadu as ayeempadu, mallus like me would definitely not understand it. 



magudi said:


> @ZYXW
> 
> To be brutally honest sir,
> 
> He's been totally disappointing. The so called policies of his are just renamed UPA schemes. The economy is doing good because of the reforms by erstwhile finance minster Chidambaram. His only big reform till now is 'land bill' which serves the purpose of helping crony capitialists strip poor farmers of their land without compensation in the name of 'development'. It's been just 10 months and two top ministers have already come under radar for multi billion dollar scandals. He actively promotes hindutva whenever he goes, even in foreign countries. He used his influence to free perpetrators of gujarat riots and fake encounters. He's on a saffrinisation spree - text books are being changed to show Muslim invaders us murderers and rapists while glorifying Hindu kings,works of nut jobs like pn oak who claimed taj mahal is a Hindu temple are now a part of syllabus , even an apolitical agency like intelligence beuro hasn't been spared - he's mulling changing its logo to a hindutva one. They are rooting for nationwide ban on beef only because it's one of the main bread earning way of a large sections of muslims.
> 
> There are targeted attacks on minorities - Christians and muslims across the country. The media has been stripped off its liberty to report such incidents by an executive order from the government. The police have been asked to take cases of communal violence slow and not to file FIR in any such incidents. And yes state funded mass conversion to Hinduism is now rampant. RSS the ideological father of BJP has already declared it as their objective to reconvert all 200 million of its minorities and vowed to make India Hindu only by 2022. One of his ministers went as far as calling minorities 'bas*rds'.
> 
> Christians have been targeted worst - churches burnt down, nuns raped, priests asked to leave country, Christian holidays cancelled, Christians expelled from top buerocratic positions, visa denied for visiting heads of Vatican state, a their quotas scrapped.
> 
> Prices of essential commodities are sky rocketing and yet he insists on his 'achhe din'. He tried to remove the word secular from constitution though had to withdraw as was met with stiff opposition. He either bans or puts in jail anyone who opposes him. According to RTI filed last month alone around 158 people from various bjp ruled States were picked up and locked for their 'anti modi agenda'.Genuine NGOs who work for upliftment of tribals have been banned for opposing him .The newly appointed' sanghi' censored board bans all movies it sees as 'hurting Hindu sentiments' while promotes others which mocks sikhs/muslims/Christians. The space for dissent is shrinking in our democracy
> 
> On foreign policy front all the good work done by erstwhile UPA regime has been undone by him. The situation with china which was peaceful until now is looking dangerously fragile thanks to modi irking em in a bid to show his bravado.Bangladesh has also become hostile after RSS tried converting some of its nationals residing in India. Things with sri Lanka have gotten worse as they now arrest atleast 100 fishermen per day. Lack of vision with respect to engaging Pakistan has cost us many brave soldiers. Ties with US are at its worst as the US President himself had to come and warn us of religious intolerance .
> 
> The recently concluded delhi elections where he lost 67-3 to an honest man like Kejriwal stands testimony to his failing popularity!
> 
> Still marketing is going on in full swing. I'd summarise his 9 months as "All talk zero delivery".
> 
> Hope i summemd it up well.the @Dillinger @TejasMk3 @JanjaWeed @Клара @ranjeet @Soumitra @SarthakGanguly
> @Chronos @SrNair @levina
> 
> Ps :- Most people here are blind modi bhakts, take what they say with a pich of salt whilst what I've summarised is ground reality



I got no notification for this. 

And I will wait till Modi's government finishes its term, only then will I be able to judge if BJP govt could fulfill its promise of substantial progress. Its too early to split and slice 'em. 
But Modi's silence on conversions and his failure to control loose tongues within his party would definitely be perilous for his government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

levina said:


> Oops!
> I'm sorry. But you cant blame me if malapuram guys pronounce ambadu as ayeempadu, mallus like me would definitely not understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> I got no notification for this.
> 
> And I will wait till Modi's government finishes its term, only then will I be able to judge if BJP govt could fulfill its promise of substantial progress. Its too early to split and slice 'em.
> But Modi's silence on conversions and his failure to control loose tongues within his party would definitely be perilous for his government.


@magudi was sarcastic in his comment..read his earlier comments


----------



## Levina

heisenberg said:


> @magudi was sarcastic in his comment..read his earlier comments


May be he was sarcastic but I'm not. 
I mean it when i said I'll wait till the end of Modi's term to comment on his economic policies.


----------



## Ammyy

levina said:


> May be he was sarcastic but I'm not.
> I mean it when i said I'll wait till the end of Modi's term to comment on his economic policies.



Just one question ... Leave Bakhat and appatard aside 

What about ecomonic policies/foreign policy of AAP??


----------



## Levina

Ammyy said:


> Just one question ... Leave Bakhat and appatard aside
> 
> What about ecomonic policies/foreign policy of AAP??


Phaleezzz
Just because you think I dont support Modi, dont assume I support AAP. 
I'm a mugwump!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Simon gets pwned.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Rau

TejasMk3 said:


> Simon gets pwned.


)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

levina said:


> Oops!
> I'm sorry. But you cant blame me if malapuram guys pronounce ambadu as ayeempadu, mallus like me would definitely not understand it.


There is a dialect of Malayalam spoken in upper part of kasargod district and also in Mangalore,Uduppi and Kodagu areas of Karnataka ,locally known as Nakk Nikk/Byari bashe/Malame/Mappila Bashe,which is a mix of largely Malayalam then Tulu,Kannada,Tamil,Sanskrit,Urdu,Arabic and Persian.... Its almost unintelligible with standard Malayalam...
eg-Subhaig Ouththu gu pondaara??(Raaville veettill poyaayiruno??)...
Beyam mangilla aavoru(vegam kalyanam kazhikku)...
Nakku gondilla(enikku ariyilla)...
Nalle male bannonundu(nalla mazha peiyunnundu)..
Ullge baru,beekaru(akathu vannu irikku)..
Bhaari kosi aaith(valare santhoshamaayi)..etc etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

mooppan said:


> There is a dialect of Malayalam spoken in upper part of kasargod district and also in Mangalore,Uduppi and Kodagu areas of Karnataka ,locally known as Nakk Nikk/Byari bashe/Malame/Mappila Bashe,which is a mix of largely Malayalam then Tulu,Kannada,Tamil,Sanskrit,Urdu,Arabic and Persian.... Its almost unintelligible with standard Malayalam...
> eg-Subhaig Ouththu gu pondaara??(Raaville veettill poyaayiruno??)...
> Beyam mangilla aavoru(vegam kalyanam kazhikku)...
> Nakku gondilla(enikku ariyilla)...
> Nalle male bannonundu(nalla mazha peiyunnundu)..
> Ullge baru,beekaru(akathu vannu irikku)..
> Bhaari kosi aaith(valare santhoshamaayi)..etc etc...


Enlightened!!

lol


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> Simon gets pwned.




LMFAO





His real name is "Mihir Simon Sharma" 


He hides his middle name only so that he can fool gullible masses to think his hatred towards Hindus is not born out of his religious bias 


Same goes with other "Aakar patel" ====> "Aakar ahmed patel" he hides behind Hindu name to carry forward his anti Hindu agenda

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> Simon gets pwned.


Haha what a moron. Idiot was trying to wriggle out of that one by saying it was meant to be a joke!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> Haha what a moron. Idiot was trying to wriggle out of that one by saying it was meant to be a joke!




A few weeks there was some similar bigotry and people trended #simoncomeout

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> A few weeks there was some similar bigotry and people trended #simoncomeout


Sagarika Gose is at the receiving end too today for lying about Modi's shawl. She reckons Modi is wearing a Louis Vuitton shawl & should have worn Benarasi or Pashmina instead. Twitteratis knocked some serious sense into her pea-brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

magudi said:


> No wonder you left the country



The only thing bad about mallappurram was t


ZYXW said:


> I have a question for all the Indian members on this thread:
> 
> How is Modi as a leader? I have heard mixed opinions from people close to me who are from India or work there with the UN. While many like his economic policies, others- who have worked there in villages with the UN or are academics that study the country- have returned back from their trips to India complaining about his targeting of non-hindu communities in India. They say that he has created an environment of tension and is encouraging mass conversions to Hinduism. Everyone is welcome to share his/her opinion; I'd like to be exposed to more perspectives before I can form an opinion about Modi. Thanks
> 
> @Dillinger @Ayush



@ZYXW modi has mixed reactions.

People think that so far his economic policies hasn't come quickly enough. Then accusations that he has kept mum amidst the stoking of communal tension.

But surprisingly, he has been strong the foreign diplomacy front.

He is definitely an improvement over manmohan i say.

Also in india chief ministers wield power as well.



TejasMk3 said:


> Simon gets pwned.



Damn. He got schooled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

JanjaWeed said:


> Sagarika Gose is at the receiving end too today for lying about Modi's shawl. She reckons Modi is wearing a Louis Vuitton shawl & should have worn Benarasi or Pashmina instead. Twitteratis knocked some serious sense into her pea-brain.


@magudi check this out after Louis Vuitton's official snub to #presstitute Sagarika Gose!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586571305568309249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587189427065135104

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> @magudi check this out after Louis Vuitton's official snub to #presstitute Sagarika Gose!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586571305568309249
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587189427065135104



These people are so disgusting. They don't even bother accepting their mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## East or West India Best

Клара said:


> 1) Always chant "I am the only honest person in the world"



Hum sharif insaan hai

Amidoingitrite?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> @ZYXW
> 
> To be brutally honest sir,
> 
> He's been totally disappointing. The so called policies of his are just renamed UPA schemes. The economy is doing good because of the reforms by erstwhile finance minster Chidambaram. His only big reform till now is 'land bill' which serves the purpose of helping crony capitialists strip poor farmers of their land without compensation in the name of 'development'. It's been just 10 months and two top ministers have already come under radar for multi billion dollar scandals. He actively promotes hindutva whenever he goes, even in foreign countries. He used his influence to free perpetrators of gujarat riots and fake encounters. He's on a saffrinisation spree - text books are being changed to show Muslim invaders us murderers and rapists while glorifying Hindu kings,works of nut jobs like pn oak who claimed taj mahal is a Hindu temple are now a part of syllabus , even an apolitical agency like intelligence beuro hasn't been spared - he's mulling changing its logo to a hindutva one. They are rooting for nationwide ban on beef only because it's one of the main bread earning way of a large sections of muslims.
> 
> There are targeted attacks on minorities - Christians and muslims across the country. The media has been stripped off its liberty to report such incidents by an executive order from the government. The police have been asked to take cases of communal violence slow and not to file FIR in any such incidents. And yes state funded mass conversion to Hinduism is now rampant. RSS the ideological father of BJP has already declared it as their objective to reconvert all 200 million of its minorities and vowed to make India Hindu only by 2022. One of his ministers went as far as calling minorities 'bas*rds'.
> 
> Christians have been targeted worst - churches burnt down, nuns raped, priests asked to leave country, Christian holidays cancelled, Christians expelled from top buerocratic positions, visa denied for visiting heads of Vatican state, a their quotas scrapped.
> 
> Prices of essential commodities are sky rocketing and yet he insists on his 'achhe din'. He tried to remove the word secular from constitution though had to withdraw as was met with stiff opposition. He either bans or puts in jail anyone who opposes him. According to RTI filed last month alone around 158 people from various bjp ruled States were picked up and locked for their 'anti modi agenda'.Genuine NGOs who work for upliftment of tribals have been banned for opposing him .The newly appointed' sanghi' censored board bans all movies it sees as 'hurting Hindu sentiments' while promotes others which mocks sikhs/muslims/Christians. The space for dissent is shrinking in our democracy
> 
> On foreign policy front all the good work done by erstwhile UPA regime has been undone by him. The situation with china which was peaceful until now is looking dangerously fragile thanks to modi irking em in a bid to show his bravado.Bangladesh has also become hostile after RSS tried converting some of its nationals residing in India. Things with sri Lanka have gotten worse as they now arrest atleast 100 fishermen per day. Lack of vision with respect to engaging Pakistan has cost us many brave soldiers. Ties with US are at its worst as the US President himself had to come and warn us of religious intolerance .
> 
> The recently concluded delhi elections where he lost 67-3 to an honest man like Kejriwal stands testimony to his failing popularity!
> 
> Still marketing is going on in full swing. I'd summarise his 9 months as "All talk zero delivery".
> 
> Hope i summemd it up well.the @Dillinger @TejasMk3 @JanjaWeed @Клара @ranjeet @Soumitra @SarthakGanguly
> @Chronos @SrNair @levina
> 
> Ps :- Most people here are blind modi bhakts, take what they say with a pich of salt whilst what I've summarised is ground reality


Your posts are too high on the sarthakometer. The sarcasm will be missed. Keep it a little low to hit the sweet spot. 



levina said:


> But Modi's silence on conversions and his failure to control loose tongues within his party would definitely be perilous for his government.


Very true. He should have stepped forward and given incentives to convert to non proselytizing faiths(Hinduism/Buddhism for instance) - all in good spirit. 
His inability to ban most of the media houses also is something I don't approve of.

To ‘save’ their houses in Azam’s Rampur, 80 Valmiki families set to embrace Islam | The Indian Express

Around 80 Valmiki families in Rampur have announced to embrace Islam in order to “save their houses from demolition”. Five of them have even started an indefinite hunger strike against the government’s plan to widen the roads in Topkhana locality, as the municipal body said, by clearing the “encroachments”.

The police have registered a case against 86 members of the Valmiki community for staging an agitation against UP Urban Development Minister Azam Khan, after protests by SP workers.

The issue began on April 6 when municipal authorities marked the houses for demolition at Topkhana locality. SP’s district unit office is located on same road and the civic body is also constructing a multi-storeyed ‘Gandhi Mall’ in the same locality.

“We held the agitation as Valmiki community are living in the locality for 60 years and our houses are in danger. Now, they don’t want us to live near the beautiful mall as our houses are spoiling its beauty,” Eklavya Valmiki, who is named in the FIR, told The Indian Express. He is also an office bearer of Valmiki Basti Bachao Sangarsh Samiti, which is leading the agitation.

Left with “no option”, the affected families have announced that they would embrace Islam on April 14 on Ambedkar Jayanti, if the conversion helps them save their homes. “*If that is the guarantee when our houses can be saved we will become Muslims. There is no other option.* The roads in Muslim locality is quite narrow but our road is being widened,” Eklavya claimed. The Valmiki organisation has also issued a press statement in this regard.

Police authorities took serious note of slogans against Azam Khan and transferred seven policemen of the local police station to reserve police lines.

*Azhar Ahmed Khan, Chairman Nagar Palika Rampur*, said, “We are just removing encroachment from government land. We will take legal action. It is just pressure tactics. One becomes Muslim from heart. It is an RSS ploy,” he alleged.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Very true. He should have stepped forward and given incentives to convert to non proselytizing faiths(Hinduism/Buddhism for instance) - all in good spirit.
> His inability to ban most of the media houses also is something I don't approve of.


Sometimes I really feel you've lost it completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

magudi said:


> @ZYXW
> 
> To be brutally honest sir,
> 
> He's been totally disappointing. The so called policies of his are just renamed UPA schemes. The economy is doing good because of the reforms by erstwhile finance minster Chidambaram. His only big reform till now is 'land bill' which serves the purpose of helping crony capitialists strip poor farmers of their land without compensation in the name of 'development'. It's been just 10 months and two top ministers have already come under radar for multi billion dollar scandals. He actively promotes hindutva whenever he goes, even in foreign countries. He used his influence to free perpetrators of gujarat riots and fake encounters. He's on a saffrinisation spree - text books are being changed to show Muslim invaders us murderers and rapists while glorifying Hindu kings,works of nut jobs like pn oak who claimed taj mahal is a Hindu temple are now a part of syllabus , even an apolitical agency like intelligence beuro hasn't been spared - he's mulling changing its logo to a hindutva one. They are rooting for nationwide ban on beef only because it's one of the main bread earning way of a large sections of muslims.
> 
> There are targeted attacks on minorities - Christians and muslims across the country. The media has been stripped off its liberty to report such incidents by an executive order from the government. The police have been asked to take cases of communal violence slow and not to file FIR in any such incidents. And yes state funded mass conversion to Hinduism is now rampant. RSS the ideological father of BJP has already declared it as their objective to reconvert all 200 million of its minorities and vowed to make India Hindu only by 2022. One of his ministers went as far as calling minorities 'bas*rds'.
> 
> Christians have been targeted worst - churches burnt down, nuns raped, priests asked to leave country, Christian holidays cancelled, Christians expelled from top buerocratic positions, visa denied for visiting heads of Vatican state, a their quotas scrapped.
> 
> Prices of essential commodities are sky rocketing and yet he insists on his 'achhe din'. He tried to remove the word secular from constitution though had to withdraw as was met with stiff opposition. He either bans or puts in jail anyone who opposes him. According to RTI filed last month alone around 158 people from various bjp ruled States were picked up and locked for their 'anti modi agenda'.Genuine NGOs who work for upliftment of tribals have been banned for opposing him .The newly appointed' sanghi' censored board bans all movies it sees as 'hurting Hindu sentiments' while promotes others which mocks sikhs/muslims/Christians. The space for dissent is shrinking in our democracy
> 
> On foreign policy front all the good work done by erstwhile UPA regime has been undone by him. The situation with china which was peaceful until now is looking dangerously fragile thanks to modi irking em in a bid to show his bravado.Bangladesh has also become hostile after RSS tried converting some of its nationals residing in India. Things with sri Lanka have gotten worse as they now arrest atleast 100 fishermen per day. Lack of vision with respect to engaging Pakistan has cost us many brave soldiers. Ties with US are at its worst as the US President himself had to come and warn us of religious intolerance .
> 
> The recently concluded delhi elections where he lost 67-3 to an honest man like Kejriwal stands testimony to his failing popularity!
> 
> Still marketing is going on in full swing. I'd summarise his 9 months as "All talk zero delivery".
> 
> Hope i summemd it up well.the @Dillinger @TejasMk3 @JanjaWeed @Клара @ranjeet @Soumitra @SarthakGanguly
> @Chronos @SrNair @levina
> 
> Ps :- Most people here are blind modi bhakts, take what they say with a pich of salt whilst what I've summarised is ground reality



You nailed it mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586585819999113216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586586814804320256

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> Sometimes I really feel you've lost it completely.




Don't worry it's just that he's going through a tough phase in life, sanity will return soon



Chronos said:


> The only thing bad about mallappurram was t
> 
> 
> @ZYXW modi has mixed reactions.
> 
> People think that so far his economic policies hasn't come quickly enough. Then accusations that he has kept mum amidst the stoking of communal tension.
> 
> But surprisingly, he has been strong the foreign diplomacy front.
> 
> He is definitely an improvement over manmohan i say.
> 
> Also in india chief ministers wield power as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. He got schooled




Are you serious? Are you serious? Are you serious? 

He's spending taxpayers hard earned money on leisure trips abroad when there are more than enough problems back home to solve 

Apart from photo ops in foreign nations, India has achieved nothing tangible so far from his numerous vacations. I'd thought atleast educated gentlemen like yourself would see through the veil instead of blindly following the tide like everyone else

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587133992517771264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587208477346369536

Buhahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

How Adarsh Liberal Journalists on Twitter covered Modi’s Europe visit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> How Adarsh Liberal Journalists on Twitter covered Modi’s Europe visit



@Tshering22 sir do check this out


----------



## IndoCarib

Modi’s ‘Make in India’ Gets $2 Billion Vote of Confidence From Airbus - India Real Time - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> @magudi check this out after Louis Vuitton's official snub to #presstitute Sagarika Gose!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586571305568309249
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587189427065135104

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 214396


Even after apologising for her lie.. look at the way this b!tch is trying to change the goalpost! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587215397834752001

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Presstitudes getting it left right and center

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv

To ‘save’ their houses in Azam’s Rampur, 80 Valmiki families set to embrace Islam | The Indian Express

Around 80 Valmiki families in Rampur have announced to embrace Islam in order to “save their houses from demolition”. Five of them have even started an indefinite hunger strike against the government’s plan to widen the roads in Topkhana locality, as the municipal body said, by clearing the “encroachments”.
The police have registered a case against 86 members of the Valmiki community for staging an agitation against UP Urban Development Minister Azam Khan, after protests by SP workers.
The issue began on April 6 when municipal authorities marked the houses for demolition at Topkhana locality. SP’s district unit office is located on same road and the civic body is also constructing a multi-storeyed ‘Gandhi Mall’ in the same locality.

“We held the agitation as Valmiki community are living in the locality for 60 years and our houses are in danger. Now, they don’t want us to live near the beautiful mall as our houses are spoiling its beauty,” Eklavya Valmiki, who is named in the FIR, told The Indian Express. He is also an office bearer of Valmiki Basti Bachao Sangarsh Samiti, which is leading the agitation.
Left with “no option”, the affected families have announced that they would embrace Islam on April 14 on Ambedkar Jayanti, if the conversion helps them save their homes. “If that is the guarantee when our houses can be saved we will become Muslims. There is no other option. The roads in Muslim locality is quite narrow but our road is being widened,” Eklavya claimed. The Valmiki organisation has also issued a press statement in this regard.
Police authorities took serious note of slogans against Azam Khan and transferred seven policemen of the local police station to reserve police lines.
Azhar Ahmed Khan, Chairman Nagar Palika Rampur, said, “We are just removing encroachment from government land. We will take legal action. It is just pressure tactics. One becomes Muslim from heart. It is an RSS ploy,” he alleged.



@doppelganger, @SarthakGanguly


----------



## Parul

These are some of the achievements of Modi Sarkar 
1) Pradhan Mantri Jan Dhan Yojna (with insurance) for financial inclusion, will help in reducing corruption
2) Swachch Bharat Abhiyan for clean India
3) Scrapping of Planning Commission, NITI ayog to streamline policies in accordance to states
4) Mann Ki Baat (via Radio) to directly communicate with common man on key issues
5) MyGov portal where anyone can come and give feedback to the government on many issues/initiatives including rich
6) Shram suvida portal - Labour identification number (Shrammev Jayate)
7) Universal account number for PF accounts
8) Apprentice protsahan yojna
9) Revamped Rashtriya Swasthya Bima Yojna
10) Make in India to boost manufacturing
11) E-filing of ‪#‎FDI‬ applications
12) Instructed MPs not to appoint family members as personal secretory
13) Expenditure commission to cut down expenses of govt
14) Mapping National population register with AADHAR which is now getting linked with voter id 
15) Huge efforts being put by Piyush Goyal, Suresh Prabhu & Nitin Gadkari to solve major problems of india (Electricity, rail network, Road resp)
16) Online Bio-metric Attendance System for government employees
17) E-auction of coal and spectrum which was one of the biggest scams under UPA..
18) Digilocker so that people dont have to carry documents everywhere
19) Beti bachao beti pahao to maintain girl child ration
20) Instructed all Urea companies to make Neem coated urea
21) Allowing self attestation in all central govt officer, same was instructed to state govts
22) Recovered Rs 3500 crore under black money
23) Electricity generation is the highest in last 15 years
24) Direct cash transfer of gas subsidy to every citizen to cut down black marketing
25) Earlier a farmer was eligible for crop loss compensation ony if damage is 50%, now even if damage is arund 33%, compensation will be given. Also the comensation is also raised to additional 50% or 1.5 times the current amount.
26) Income Tax officials, ED and CBI have been raiding a lot of "rich" people who are either involved in scams or have proven corruption cases. (List is huge). Eg: Corporate Espionage where government exposed the old Scam of leaked information to help rich.
27) ‪#‎GivItUp‬ program which requests economically empowered people to give it Gas subsidy so that the same amount can be given to poor people.
28) Mission Indradhanush to help our new generation fight against 7 critical dseases.
29) Adarsh Gram Yojna where MP, MLA, Corprates, Individuals can adopt a village and make it a model village. (Desh ka paisa desh ke kalyan me)
30) India launches one of the biggest operation to evacuate people ( Indians {nurses and workers} and 26 other countries) from Yemen.
There will be another 30 points that can be provided to you which shows Modi government works for rich.
When we dig deeper into the Union budget, its even more interesting
Infrastructure Investment :
1. Investment in infrastructure will go up by Rs 70,000 crore in the year 2015-16
2. National Investment and Infrastructure Fund (NIIF), and find monies to ensure an annual flow of Rs 20,000 crore to it. This will enable the Trust to raise debt, and in turn, invest as equity, in infrastructure finance companies such as the IRFC and NHB.
3. Tax free infrastructure bonds for the projects in the rail, road and irrigation sectors.
4. Initial sum of Rs 150 crore for Atal Innovation Mission (AIM). AIM will be an Innovation Promotion Platform involving academics, entrepreneurs, and researchers and draw upon national and international experiences to foster a culture of innovation, R&D and scientific research in India.
5. Initial sum of Rs 1000 crore for SETU (Self-Employment and Talent Utilisation) - SETU will be a Techno-Financial, Incubation and Facilitation Programme to support all aspects of start-up businesses, and other self-employment activities, particularly in technology-driven areas.
6. e-Biz Portal which integrates 14 regulatory permissions at one source.
7. Expert Committee for this purpose to examine the possibility and prepare a draft legislation where the need for multiple prior permissions can be replaced with a pre-existing regulatory mechanism.
8. 5 new Ultra Mega Power Projects, each of 4000 MWs in the plug-and-play mode. All clearances and linkages will be in place before the project is awarded by a transparent auction system.
9. Allocations to MGNREGA by Rs 5,000 crore; Integrated Child Development Scheme (ICDS) by Rs 1,500 crore; Integrated Child Protection Scheme (ICPS) by Rs 500 crore; and the Prdhan Mantri Krishi Sinchai Yojana by Rs 3,000 crore; and the initial inflow of Rs 5,000 crore into the NIIF.
Conclusion : If a road is built by central government, then Delhi CM will not use it because a common man cant use national highways, only rich people use it.
Agriculture:
Agriculture Spending in the recent budget
1. Soil Health Card Scheme has been launched to improve soil fertility on a sustainable basis
2. Agiculture Ministry's organic farming scheme, Rs 5,300 - "Paramparagat Krishi Vikas Yojana". The Pradhanmantri Gram Sinchai Yojana is aimed at irrigating the field of every farmer and improving water use efficiency to provide Rs Per Drop More Crop'.
3. Allocating Rs 25,000 crore in 2015-16 to the corpus of Rural Infrastructure Development Fund (RIDF) set up in NABARD;
4. Rs 15,000 crore for Long Term Rural Credit Fund;
5. Rs 45,000 crore for Short Term Cooperative Rural Credit Refinance Fund;
6. Rs 15,000 crore for Short Term RRB Refinance Fund.
7. Initial allocation of Rs 34,699 crore for MGNREGA
8. Unified National Agriculture Market - To increase the incomes of farmers, it is imperative that we create a National agricultural market, which will have the incidental benefit of moderating price rises.
Conclusion - Rich people will be benefited from these schemes
Funding the Unfunded - Most important step to revive economy
1. Micro Units Development Refinance Agency (MUDRA) Bank with a corpus of Rs 20,000 crore, and credit guarantee corpus of Rs 3,000 crore. There are some 5.77 crore small business units, mostly individual proprietorship,which run small manufacturing, trading or service businesses. MUDRA Bank will refinance Micro-Finance Institutions through a Pradhan Mantri Mudra Yojana.
2. Establishing an electronic Trade Receivables Discounting System (TReDS) financing of trade receivables of MSMEs, from corporate and other buyers, through multiple financiers.
3. Bringing a comprehensive Bankruptcy Code in fiscal 2015-16, that will meet global standards and provide necessary judicial capacity.
4. Postal Department will make its proposed Payments Bank venture successful so that it contributes further to the Pradhan Mantri Jan Dhan Yojana. In this context, Government proposes to utilize the vast Postal network with nearly 1,54,000 points of presence spread across the villages of the country.
Tax Structure..
Interim budget gave benefits to tax payers with more 1.5 lakh worth of benefits + 20 thousand in general budget
CST funds pending from UPA's tenure (2 yrs), disbursed to states
GST will be implemented by 2016
Federalism :
10% extra fund from central taxes to states so that they remain independent. (Implementationof 14th pay commission)
Pagati Scheme, monthly meeting CMs and babus to check progress of all projects
Social Security of Indians especially poor people :
1. A universal social security system for all Indians, specially the poor and the under-privileged.
2. Pradhan Mantri Suraksha Bima Yojna will cover accidental death risk of Rs 2 lakh for a premium of just Rs 12 per year.
3. Atal Pension Yojana, which will provide a defined pension, depending on the contribution, and its period. To encourage people to join this scheme, the Government will contribute 50% of the beneficiaries' premium limited to Rs 1,000 each year, for five years, in the new accounts opened before 31st December, 2015.
4. Pradhan Mantri Jeevan Jyoti Bima Yojana which covers both natural and accidental death risk of Rs 2 lakhs. The premium will be Rs 330 per year, or less than one rupee per day, for the age group 18-50.
5. Senior Citizen Welfare Fund - There are unclaimed deposits of about Rs 3,000 crore in the PPF, and approximately Rs 6,000 crore in the EPF corpus. I have proposed the creation of a Senior Citizen Welfare Fund, in the Finance Bill, for appropriation of these amounts to a corpus which will be used to subsidize the premiums of vulnerable groups such as old age pensioners, BPL card-holders, small and marginal farmers and others.
6. A new scheme for providing Physical Aids and Assisted Living Devices for senior citizens, living below the poverty line.
Diplomatic :
India didnt bow down to press from US/UK on food security (WTO)
The Indian ocean will be India's ocean. 
The Military operations in the Seychells and via Moritius ... plus getting the Confidence of Nepal Bhutan and Srilanka ... 
Internation Yoga day as proposes by India, endorsed by numerous countries
Land Acquisition Bill:
There were more than 13 different acts which were kept outside Land acquisition which means for those 13 acts government can acquire land for certain work. Now BJP government is saying that we need land to build roads, canals for irrigation, rural housing. This is also done for rich people. Opposition cries are genuine because how will they ask - where are "ache din" for poor in 2019 if government doesnt provide basic infrastructure to every indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## IndoCarib

Amongst the several charges brought out in that report is one that blames *Greenpeace for indulging in political activities, specifically that one of its campaigners had contested an election as an AAP candidate.*

“Greenpeace was also in talks with Aam Aadmi Party, and declared Greenpeace consultant, Pankaj Singh, as the AAP candidate from Mahaan for the Sidhi Lok Sabha constituency in Madhya Pradesh. He subsequently resigned from Greenpeace and joined AAP for the elections. However, latest information indicates that he is again active in Greenpeace activity in Madhya Pradesh,” the report stated.

Greenpeace foreign funds blocked, govt cites ‘talks with AAP’ as a reason | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Amongst the several charges brought out in that report is one that blames *Greenpeace for indulging in political activities, specifically that one of its campaigners had contested an election as an AAP candidate.*
> 
> “Greenpeace was also in talks with Aam Aadmi Party, and declared Greenpeace consultant, Pankaj Singh, as the AAP candidate from Mahaan for the Sidhi Lok Sabha constituency in Madhya Pradesh. He subsequently resigned from Greenpeace and joined AAP for the elections. However, latest information indicates that he is again active in Greenpeace activity in Madhya Pradesh,” the report stated.
> 
> Greenpeace foreign funds blocked, govt cites ‘talks with AAP’ as a reason | The Indian Express



Can't get more obvious than that on who the real handlers of AAP are...



JanjaWeed said:


> Even after apologising for her lie.. look at the way this b!tch is trying to change the goalpost!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587215397834752001



its the butthurt, she is pissed at being publically proven wrong.






old video must this is funny as hell  

@JanjaWeed @Roybot @Tshering22 @levina @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> old video must this is funny as hell
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Tshering22 @levina @SarthakGanguly


I didn't get the joke


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> I didn't get the joke



How can you watch that video with a straight face ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Don't worry it's just that he's going through a tough phase in life, sanity will return soon


Have the Infosys guys finally decided to kick out @SarthakGanguly?? 


Star Wars said:


> How can you watch that video with a straight face ?



I was staring at the thick coating of eye liner that she had applied on her eyelids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Have the Infosys guys finally decided to kick out @SarthakGanguly??
> 
> 
> I was staring at the thick coating of eye liner that she had applied on her eyelids.


I don't work for Infy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Can't get more obvious than that on who the real handlers of AAP are...
> 
> 
> 
> its the butthurt, she is pissed at being publically proven wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old video must this is funny as hell
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Tshering22 @levina @SarthakGanguly


Hahaha...she is almost having an orgasm while talking about Pappu..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Can't get more obvious than that on who the real handlers of AAP are...
> 
> 
> 
> its the butthurt, she is pissed at being publically proven wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old video must this is funny as hell
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Tshering22 @levina @SarthakGanguly


This video is so insulting. I don't feel bad for corrupt folks, but this one made me feel like that for Manmohan Singh. How shameless can a person be?


----------



## JanjaWeed

lol.. even BBC is taking piss out of Pappu! 

The best of Rahul Gandhi 'break' memes - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

SarthakGanguly said:


> I don't work for Infy.




oye ganguly ...........wanna see something funny??





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=748839255214712







Клара said:


> View attachment 214404
> 
> 
> These are some of the achievements of Modi Sarkar
> 1) Pradhan Mantri Jan Dhan Yojna (with insurance) for financial inclusion, will help in reducing corruption
> 2) Swachch Bharat Abhiyan for clean India
> 3) Scrapping of Planning Commission, NITI ayog to streamline policies in accordance to states
> 4) Mann Ki Baat (via Radio) to directly communicate with common man on key issues
> 5) MyGov portal where anyone can come and give feedback to the government on many issues/initiatives including rich
> 6) Shram suvida portal - Labour identification number (Shrammev Jayate)
> 7) Universal account number for PF accounts
> 8) Apprentice protsahan yojna
> 9) Revamped Rashtriya Swasthya Bima Yojna
> 10) Make in India to boost manufacturing
> 11) E-filing of ‪#‎FDI‬ applications
> 12) Instructed MPs not to appoint family members as personal secretory
> 13) Expenditure commission to cut down expenses of govt
> 14) Mapping National population register with AADHAR which is now getting linked with voter id
> 15) Huge efforts being put by Piyush Goyal, Suresh Prabhu & Nitin Gadkari to solve major problems of india (Electricity, rail network, Road resp)
> 16) Online Bio-metric Attendance System for government employees
> 17) E-auction of coal and spectrum which was one of the biggest scams under UPA..
> 18) Digilocker so that people dont have to carry documents everywhere
> 19) Beti bachao beti pahao to maintain girl child ration
> 20) Instructed all Urea companies to make Neem coated urea
> 21) Allowing self attestation in all central govt officer, same was instructed to state govts
> 22) Recovered Rs 3500 crore under black money
> 23) Electricity generation is the highest in last 15 years
> 24) Direct cash transfer of gas subsidy to every citizen to cut down black marketing
> 25) Earlier a farmer was eligible for crop loss compensation ony if damage is 50%, now even if damage is arund 33%, compensation will be given. Also the comensation is also raised to additional 50% or 1.5 times the current amount.
> 26) Income Tax officials, ED and CBI have been raiding a lot of "rich" people who are either involved in scams or have proven corruption cases. (List is huge). Eg: Corporate Espionage where government exposed the old Scam of leaked information to help rich.
> 27) ‪#‎GivItUp‬ program which requests economically empowered people to give it Gas subsidy so that the same amount can be given to poor people.
> 28) Mission Indradhanush to help our new generation fight against 7 critical dseases.
> 29) Adarsh Gram Yojna where MP, MLA, Corprates, Individuals can adopt a village and make it a model village. (Desh ka paisa desh ke kalyan me)
> 30) India launches one of the biggest operation to evacuate people ( Indians {nurses and workers} and 26 other countries) from Yemen.
> There will be another 30 points that can be provided to you which shows Modi government works for rich.
> When we dig deeper into the Union budget, its even more interesting
> Infrastructure Investment :
> 1. Investment in infrastructure will go up by Rs 70,000 crore in the year 2015-16
> 2. National Investment and Infrastructure Fund (NIIF), and find monies to ensure an annual flow of Rs 20,000 crore to it. This will enable the Trust to raise debt, and in turn, invest as equity, in infrastructure finance companies such as the IRFC and NHB.
> 3. Tax free infrastructure bonds for the projects in the rail, road and irrigation sectors.
> 4. Initial sum of Rs 150 crore for Atal Innovation Mission (AIM). AIM will be an Innovation Promotion Platform involving academics, entrepreneurs, and researchers and draw upon national and international experiences to foster a culture of innovation, R&D and scientific research in India.
> 5. Initial sum of Rs 1000 crore for SETU (Self-Employment and Talent Utilisation) - SETU will be a Techno-Financial, Incubation and Facilitation Programme to support all aspects of start-up businesses, and other self-employment activities, particularly in technology-driven areas.
> 6. e-Biz Portal which integrates 14 regulatory permissions at one source.
> 7. Expert Committee for this purpose to examine the possibility and prepare a draft legislation where the need for multiple prior permissions can be replaced with a pre-existing regulatory mechanism.
> 8. 5 new Ultra Mega Power Projects, each of 4000 MWs in the plug-and-play mode. All clearances and linkages will be in place before the project is awarded by a transparent auction system.
> 9. Allocations to MGNREGA by Rs 5,000 crore; Integrated Child Development Scheme (ICDS) by Rs 1,500 crore; Integrated Child Protection Scheme (ICPS) by Rs 500 crore; and the Prdhan Mantri Krishi Sinchai Yojana by Rs 3,000 crore; and the initial inflow of Rs 5,000 crore into the NIIF.
> Conclusion : If a road is built by central government, then Delhi CM will not use it because a common man cant use national highways, only rich people use it.
> Agriculture:
> Agriculture Spending in the recent budget
> 1. Soil Health Card Scheme has been launched to improve soil fertility on a sustainable basis
> 2. Agiculture Ministry's organic farming scheme, Rs 5,300 - "Paramparagat Krishi Vikas Yojana". The Pradhanmantri Gram Sinchai Yojana is aimed at irrigating the field of every farmer and improving water use efficiency to provide Rs Per Drop More Crop'.
> 3. Allocating Rs 25,000 crore in 2015-16 to the corpus of Rural Infrastructure Development Fund (RIDF) set up in NABARD;
> 4. Rs 15,000 crore for Long Term Rural Credit Fund;
> 5. Rs 45,000 crore for Short Term Cooperative Rural Credit Refinance Fund;
> 6. Rs 15,000 crore for Short Term RRB Refinance Fund.
> 7. Initial allocation of Rs 34,699 crore for MGNREGA
> 8. Unified National Agriculture Market - To increase the incomes of farmers, it is imperative that we create a National agricultural market, which will have the incidental benefit of moderating price rises.
> Conclusion - Rich people will be benefited from these schemes
> Funding the Unfunded - Most important step to revive economy
> 1. Micro Units Development Refinance Agency (MUDRA) Bank with a corpus of Rs 20,000 crore, and credit guarantee corpus of Rs 3,000 crore. There are some 5.77 crore small business units, mostly individual proprietorship,which run small manufacturing, trading or service businesses. MUDRA Bank will refinance Micro-Finance Institutions through a Pradhan Mantri Mudra Yojana.
> 2. Establishing an electronic Trade Receivables Discounting System (TReDS) financing of trade receivables of MSMEs, from corporate and other buyers, through multiple financiers.
> 3. Bringing a comprehensive Bankruptcy Code in fiscal 2015-16, that will meet global standards and provide necessary judicial capacity.
> 4. Postal Department will make its proposed Payments Bank venture successful so that it contributes further to the Pradhan Mantri Jan Dhan Yojana. In this context, Government proposes to utilize the vast Postal network with nearly 1,54,000 points of presence spread across the villages of the country.
> Tax Structure..
> Interim budget gave benefits to tax payers with more 1.5 lakh worth of benefits + 20 thousand in general budget
> CST funds pending from UPA's tenure (2 yrs), disbursed to states
> GST will be implemented by 2016
> Federalism :
> 10% extra fund from central taxes to states so that they remain independent. (Implementationof 14th pay commission)
> Pagati Scheme, monthly meeting CMs and babus to check progress of all projects
> Social Security of Indians especially poor people :
> 1. A universal social security system for all Indians, specially the poor and the under-privileged.
> 2. Pradhan Mantri Suraksha Bima Yojna will cover accidental death risk of Rs 2 lakh for a premium of just Rs 12 per year.
> 3. Atal Pension Yojana, which will provide a defined pension, depending on the contribution, and its period. To encourage people to join this scheme, the Government will contribute 50% of the beneficiaries' premium limited to Rs 1,000 each year, for five years, in the new accounts opened before 31st December, 2015.
> 4. Pradhan Mantri Jeevan Jyoti Bima Yojana which covers both natural and accidental death risk of Rs 2 lakhs. The premium will be Rs 330 per year, or less than one rupee per day, for the age group 18-50.
> 5. Senior Citizen Welfare Fund - There are unclaimed deposits of about Rs 3,000 crore in the PPF, and approximately Rs 6,000 crore in the EPF corpus. I have proposed the creation of a Senior Citizen Welfare Fund, in the Finance Bill, for appropriation of these amounts to a corpus which will be used to subsidize the premiums of vulnerable groups such as old age pensioners, BPL card-holders, small and marginal farmers and others.
> 6. A new scheme for providing Physical Aids and Assisted Living Devices for senior citizens, living below the poverty line.
> Diplomatic :
> India didnt bow down to press from US/UK on food security (WTO)
> The Indian ocean will be India's ocean.
> The Military operations in the Seychells and via Moritius ... plus getting the Confidence of Nepal Bhutan and Srilanka ...
> Internation Yoga day as proposes by India, endorsed by numerous countries
> Land Acquisition Bill:
> There were more than 13 different acts which were kept outside Land acquisition which means for those 13 acts government can acquire land for certain work. Now BJP government is saying that we need land to build roads, canals for irrigation, rural housing. This is also done for rich people. Opposition cries are genuine because how will they ask - where are "ache din" for poor in 2019 if government doesnt provide basic infrastructure to every indian.




He recovered 3500 crore of Black money????

or discovered???

#Just #asking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Клара said:


> View attachment 214404
> 
> 
> These are some of the achievements of Modi Sarkar
> 1) Pradhan Mantri Jan Dhan Yojna (with insurance) for financial inclusion, will help in reducing corruption
> 2) Swachch Bharat Abhiyan for clean India
> 3) Scrapping of Planning Commission, NITI ayog to streamline policies in accordance to states
> 4) Mann Ki Baat (via Radio) to directly communicate with common man on key issues
> 5) MyGov portal where anyone can come and give feedback to the government on many issues/initiatives including rich
> 6) Shram suvida portal - Labour identification number (Shrammev Jayate)
> 7) Universal account number for PF accounts
> 8) Apprentice protsahan yojna
> 9) Revamped Rashtriya Swasthya Bima Yojna
> 10) Make in India to boost manufacturing
> 11) E-filing of ‪#‎FDI‬ applications
> 12) Instructed MPs not to appoint family members as personal secretory
> 13) Expenditure commission to cut down expenses of govt
> 14) Mapping National population register with AADHAR which is now getting linked with voter id
> 15) Huge efforts being put by Piyush Goyal, Suresh Prabhu & Nitin Gadkari to solve major problems of india (Electricity, rail network, Road resp)
> 16) Online Bio-metric Attendance System for government employees
> 17) E-auction of coal and spectrum which was one of the biggest scams under UPA..
> 18) Digilocker so that people dont have to carry documents everywhere
> 19) Beti bachao beti pahao to maintain girl child ration
> 20) Instructed all Urea companies to make Neem coated urea
> 21) Allowing self attestation in all central govt officer, same was instructed to state govts
> 22) Recovered Rs 3500 crore under black money
> 23) Electricity generation is the highest in last 15 years
> 24) Direct cash transfer of gas subsidy to every citizen to cut down black marketing
> 25) Earlier a farmer was eligible for crop loss compensation ony if damage is 50%, now even if damage is arund 33%, compensation will be given. Also the comensation is also raised to additional 50% or 1.5 times the current amount.
> 26) Income Tax officials, ED and CBI have been raiding a lot of "rich" people who are either involved in scams or have proven corruption cases. (List is huge). Eg: Corporate Espionage where government exposed the old Scam of leaked information to help rich.
> 27) ‪#‎GivItUp‬ program which requests economically empowered people to give it Gas subsidy so that the same amount can be given to poor people.
> 28) Mission Indradhanush to help our new generation fight against 7 critical dseases.
> 29) Adarsh Gram Yojna where MP, MLA, Corprates, Individuals can adopt a village and make it a model village. (Desh ka paisa desh ke kalyan me)
> 30) India launches one of the biggest operation to evacuate people ( Indians {nurses and workers} and 26 other countries) from Yemen.
> There will be another 30 points that can be provided to you which shows Modi government works for rich.
> When we dig deeper into the Union budget, its even more interesting
> Infrastructure Investment :
> 1. Investment in infrastructure will go up by Rs 70,000 crore in the year 2015-16
> 2. National Investment and Infrastructure Fund (NIIF), and find monies to ensure an annual flow of Rs 20,000 crore to it. This will enable the Trust to raise debt, and in turn, invest as equity, in infrastructure finance companies such as the IRFC and NHB.
> 3. Tax free infrastructure bonds for the projects in the rail, road and irrigation sectors.
> 4. Initial sum of Rs 150 crore for Atal Innovation Mission (AIM). AIM will be an Innovation Promotion Platform involving academics, entrepreneurs, and researchers and draw upon national and international experiences to foster a culture of innovation, R&D and scientific research in India.
> 5. Initial sum of Rs 1000 crore for SETU (Self-Employment and Talent Utilisation) - SETU will be a Techno-Financial, Incubation and Facilitation Programme to support all aspects of start-up businesses, and other self-employment activities, particularly in technology-driven areas.
> 6. e-Biz Portal which integrates 14 regulatory permissions at one source.
> 7. Expert Committee for this purpose to examine the possibility and prepare a draft legislation where the need for multiple prior permissions can be replaced with a pre-existing regulatory mechanism.
> 8. 5 new Ultra Mega Power Projects, each of 4000 MWs in the plug-and-play mode. All clearances and linkages will be in place before the project is awarded by a transparent auction system.
> 9. Allocations to MGNREGA by Rs 5,000 crore; Integrated Child Development Scheme (ICDS) by Rs 1,500 crore; Integrated Child Protection Scheme (ICPS) by Rs 500 crore; and the Prdhan Mantri Krishi Sinchai Yojana by Rs 3,000 crore; and the initial inflow of Rs 5,000 crore into the NIIF.
> Conclusion : If a road is built by central government, then Delhi CM will not use it because a common man cant use national highways, only rich people use it.
> Agriculture:
> Agriculture Spending in the recent budget
> 1. Soil Health Card Scheme has been launched to improve soil fertility on a sustainable basis
> 2. Agiculture Ministry's organic farming scheme, Rs 5,300 - "Paramparagat Krishi Vikas Yojana". The Pradhanmantri Gram Sinchai Yojana is aimed at irrigating the field of every farmer and improving water use efficiency to provide Rs Per Drop More Crop'.
> 3. Allocating Rs 25,000 crore in 2015-16 to the corpus of Rural Infrastructure Development Fund (RIDF) set up in NABARD;
> 4. Rs 15,000 crore for Long Term Rural Credit Fund;
> 5. Rs 45,000 crore for Short Term Cooperative Rural Credit Refinance Fund;
> 6. Rs 15,000 crore for Short Term RRB Refinance Fund.
> 7. Initial allocation of Rs 34,699 crore for MGNREGA
> 8. Unified National Agriculture Market - To increase the incomes of farmers, it is imperative that we create a National agricultural market, which will have the incidental benefit of moderating price rises.
> Conclusion - Rich people will be benefited from these schemes
> Funding the Unfunded - Most important step to revive economy
> 1. Micro Units Development Refinance Agency (MUDRA) Bank with a corpus of Rs 20,000 crore, and credit guarantee corpus of Rs 3,000 crore. There are some 5.77 crore small business units, mostly individual proprietorship,which run small manufacturing, trading or service businesses. MUDRA Bank will refinance Micro-Finance Institutions through a Pradhan Mantri Mudra Yojana.
> 2. Establishing an electronic Trade Receivables Discounting System (TReDS) financing of trade receivables of MSMEs, from corporate and other buyers, through multiple financiers.
> 3. Bringing a comprehensive Bankruptcy Code in fiscal 2015-16, that will meet global standards and provide necessary judicial capacity.
> 4. Postal Department will make its proposed Payments Bank venture successful so that it contributes further to the Pradhan Mantri Jan Dhan Yojana. In this context, Government proposes to utilize the vast Postal network with nearly 1,54,000 points of presence spread across the villages of the country.
> Tax Structure..
> Interim budget gave benefits to tax payers with more 1.5 lakh worth of benefits + 20 thousand in general budget
> CST funds pending from UPA's tenure (2 yrs), disbursed to states
> GST will be implemented by 2016
> Federalism :
> 10% extra fund from central taxes to states so that they remain independent. (Implementationof 14th pay commission)
> Pagati Scheme, monthly meeting CMs and babus to check progress of all projects
> Social Security of Indians especially poor people :
> 1. A universal social security system for all Indians, specially the poor and the under-privileged.
> 2. Pradhan Mantri Suraksha Bima Yojna will cover accidental death risk of Rs 2 lakh for a premium of just Rs 12 per year.
> 3. Atal Pension Yojana, which will provide a defined pension, depending on the contribution, and its period. To encourage people to join this scheme, the Government will contribute 50% of the beneficiaries' premium limited to Rs 1,000 each year, for five years, in the new accounts opened before 31st December, 2015.
> 4. Pradhan Mantri Jeevan Jyoti Bima Yojana which covers both natural and accidental death risk of Rs 2 lakhs. The premium will be Rs 330 per year, or less than one rupee per day, for the age group 18-50.
> 5. Senior Citizen Welfare Fund - There are unclaimed deposits of about Rs 3,000 crore in the PPF, and approximately Rs 6,000 crore in the EPF corpus. I have proposed the creation of a Senior Citizen Welfare Fund, in the Finance Bill, for appropriation of these amounts to a corpus which will be used to subsidize the premiums of vulnerable groups such as old age pensioners, BPL card-holders, small and marginal farmers and others.
> 6. A new scheme for providing Physical Aids and Assisted Living Devices for senior citizens, living below the poverty line.
> Diplomatic :
> India didnt bow down to press from US/UK on food security (WTO)
> The Indian ocean will be India's ocean.
> The Military operations in the Seychells and via Moritius ... plus getting the Confidence of Nepal Bhutan and Srilanka ...
> Internation Yoga day as proposes by India, endorsed by numerous countries
> Land Acquisition Bill:
> There were more than 13 different acts which were kept outside Land acquisition which means for those 13 acts government can acquire land for certain work. Now BJP government is saying that we need land to build roads, canals for irrigation, rural housing. This is also done for rich people. Opposition cries are genuine because how will they ask - where are "ache din" for poor in 2019 if government doesnt provide basic infrastructure to every indian.


Bookmarked.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

magudi said:


> @ZYXW
> 
> To be brutally honest sir,
> 
> He's been totally disappointing. The so called policies of his are just renamed UPA schemes. The economy is doing good because of the reforms by erstwhile finance minster Chidambaram. His only big reform till now is 'land bill' which serves the purpose of helping crony capitialists strip poor farmers of their land without compensation in the name of 'development'. It's been just 10 months and two top ministers have already come under radar for multi billion dollar scandals. He actively promotes hindutva whenever he goes, even in foreign countries. He used his influence to free perpetrators of gujarat riots and fake encounters. He's on a saffrinisation spree - text books are being changed to show Muslim invaders us murderers and rapists while glorifying Hindu kings,works of nut jobs like pn oak who claimed taj mahal is a Hindu temple are now a part of syllabus , even an apolitical agency like intelligence beuro hasn't been spared - he's mulling changing its logo to a hindutva one. They are rooting for nationwide ban on beef only because it's one of the main bread earning way of a large sections of muslims.
> 
> There are targeted attacks on minorities - Christians and muslims across the country. The media has been stripped off its liberty to report such incidents by an executive order from the government. The police have been asked to take cases of communal violence slow and not to file FIR in any such incidents. And yes state funded mass conversion to Hinduism is now rampant. RSS the ideological father of BJP has already declared it as their objective to reconvert all 200 million of its minorities and vowed to make India Hindu only by 2022. One of his ministers went as far as calling minorities 'bas*rds'.
> 
> Christians have been targeted worst - churches burnt down, nuns raped, priests asked to leave country, Christian holidays cancelled, Christians expelled from top buerocratic positions, visa denied for visiting heads of Vatican state, a their quotas scrapped.
> 
> Prices of essential commodities are sky rocketing and yet he insists on his 'achhe din'. He tried to remove the word secular from constitution though had to withdraw as was met with stiff opposition. He either bans or puts in jail anyone who opposes him. According to RTI filed last month alone around 158 people from various bjp ruled States were picked up and locked for their 'anti modi agenda'.Genuine NGOs who work for upliftment of tribals have been banned for opposing him .The newly appointed' sanghi' censored board bans all movies it sees as 'hurting Hindu sentiments' while promotes others which mocks sikhs/muslims/Christians. The space for dissent is shrinking in our democracy
> 
> On foreign policy front all the good work done by erstwhile UPA regime has been undone by him. The situation with china which was peaceful until now is looking dangerously fragile thanks to modi irking em in a bid to show his bravado.Bangladesh has also become hostile after RSS tried converting some of its nationals residing in India. Things with sri Lanka have gotten worse as they now arrest atleast 100 fishermen per day. Lack of vision with respect to engaging Pakistan has cost us many brave soldiers. Ties with US are at its worst as the US President himself had to come and warn us of religious intolerance .
> 
> The recently concluded delhi elections where he lost 67-3 to an honest man like Kejriwal stands testimony to his failing popularity!
> 
> Still marketing is going on in full swing. I'd summarise his 9 months as "All talk zero delivery".
> 
> Hope i summemd it up well.the @Dillinger @TejasMk3 @JanjaWeed @Клара @ranjeet @Soumitra @SarthakGanguly
> @Chronos @SrNair @levina
> 
> Ps :- Most people here are blind modi bhakts, take what they say with a pich of salt whilst what I've summarised is ground reality



You forgot to mention that Mr. Mudi is travelling to Germany in the guise of Trade fair while the real motive is to learn about their Gestapo and how to replicate it in India!

Not to mention, he chose a LION (an animal associated with Hindu Goddess) for his phony "Make In India (sic)" mission instead of a more secular CAMEL or a Reindeer! What was he thinking?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

SarthakGanguly said:


> I don't work for Infy.



really? then what insanity possessed you to go to Chennai?

Even Tamilians know that Coimbatore is the place to be in IT field. Cooler climate, better infrastructure, and ooty hill station is 50 kms


----------



## kadamba-warrior

JanjaWeed said:


> @magudi check this out after Louis Vuitton's official snub to #presstitute Sagarika Gose!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586571305568309249
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587189427065135104





magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587133992517771264
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587208477346369536
> Buhahahaha





JanjaWeed said:


> How Adarsh Liberal Journalists on Twitter covered Modi’s Europe visit



At this rate, the media will strip him naked to just dhoti and chappals!

Even if he did wear a LV Shawl, what's the big deal? He is the Prime Minister of India and needs to maintain a dress etiquette when he travels abroad - and not make a fool of himself and the nation that he represents by being an AK Anthony everywhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> Can't get more obvious than that on who the real handlers of AAP are...
> 
> 
> 
> its the butthurt, she is pissed at being publically proven wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old video must this is funny as hell
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Tshering22 @levina @SarthakGanguly



Wow this video is actually quite sickening, we are talking about the top post in the country, one that is going to take decisions that affect the future of more than a billion people...and this bimbo is happily deciding who would make the best puppet. Says a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> He recovered 3500 crore of Black money????
> 
> or discovered???
> 
> #Just #asking



We didn't had Electricity for 6 hours yesterday and 2 hours today. The best thing is that after today I no longer be in India.

5 saal kejrudeen.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Hitting out at former Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and former Defence Minister AK Antony for allegedly doing nothing to enhance the strategic capability of the Army during their 10-year rule, Rajya Sabha Member and former Union Minister MS Gill today said the incumbent Union Government had done well by placing an order to buy 36 Rafale fighter jets for the country. Speaking to The Tribune on the phone today, Gill, who belongs to a family of Army men, said the Indian Air Force was at a disadvantage compared to other big armies because it had no high-tech fleet of fighter jets. “This was our operational necessity, which will be fulfilled with the arrival of the ready-to-flyaway jets from France,” he said. Nothing substantial was done to improve IAF’s operational power during the 10-year rule of the previous government, he said. *Gill is the second Congress MP to appreciate the Modi government’s decision to procure 36 Rafale jets. Earlier, Deputy Leader of Congress parliamentary party Capt Amarinder Singh had not only defended the Rafale deal, but also appreciated it on the plea that it would add to the striking power of the IAF*. Gill said “It was sad to see that not much effort was made to provide upgraded equipment and ammunition to the Army, the Air Force and the Navy during the 10-years of the previous government.” MS Gill, who also served as the Agriculture Secretary and Development Commissioner in Punjab, said Punjab and other states should follow the Kejriwal pattern while giving compensation to farmers hit by natural calamities.

MS Gill praises Modi govt on Rafale deal

& some 'Fekus' say Punjabis never support government decisions in national interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> Hitting out at former Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and former Defence Minister AK Antony for allegedly doing nothing to enhance the strategic capability of the Army during their 10-year rule, Rajya Sabha Member and former Union Minister MS Gill today said the incumbent Union Government had done well by placing an order to buy 36 Rafale fighter jets for the country. Speaking to The Tribune on the phone today, Gill, who belongs to a family of Army men, said the Indian Air Force was at a disadvantage compared to other big armies because it had no high-tech fleet of fighter jets. “This was our operational necessity, which will be fulfilled with the arrival of the ready-to-flyaway jets from France,” he said. Nothing substantial was done to improve IAF’s operational power during the 10-year rule of the previous government, he said. *Gill is the second Congress MP to appreciate the Modi government’s decision to procure 36 Rafale jets. Earlier, Deputy Leader of Congress parliamentary party Capt Amarinder Singh had not only defended the Rafale deal, but also appreciated it on the plea that it would add to the striking power of the IAF*. Gill said “It was sad to see that not much effort was made to provide upgraded equipment and ammunition to the Army, the Air Force and the Navy during the 10-years of the previous government.” MS Gill, who also served as the Agriculture Secretary and Development Commissioner in Punjab, said Punjab and other states should follow the Kejriwal pattern while giving compensation to farmers hit by natural calamities.
> 
> MS Gill praises Modi govt on Rafale deal
> 
> & some 'Fekus' say Punjabis never support government decisions in national interests.




Doesn't matter whether in national interest or not, modi deserves the bashing, remember what bhakts were doing to MMS esp during UPA2? Use the same yardstick for modi


----------



## Parul

Kaun sala aaptard bola swaraj chahiye- Lo sunlo tumhare comedian MP ko swaraj ka kya matlab pata hai.

अबे आपटर्डस नाचो बे - अगली बारी स्वराज मांगने की ज़रुरत नहीं खरीदलो जाकर!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Клара said:


> We didn't had Electricity for 6 hours yesterday and 2 hours today. The best thing is that after today I no longer be in India.
> 
> 5 saal kejrudeen.


It doesn't show up on any news. Die hard AAP fans don't believe me when I tell them that there are power cuts now in Delhi.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587442255079743488

BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



indiatester said:


> It doesn't show up on any news. Die hard AAP fans don't believe me when I tell them that there are power cuts now in Delhi.




Shut the eff up you Shanghi

Am from delhi, the only power cuts are in NCR region controlled by centre - for which AAP ain't responsible.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587442255079743488
> Shut the eff up you Shanghi
> 
> *Am from delhi, the only power cuts are in NCR region controlled by centre - for which AAP ain't responsible.....*


So power cuts only in NCR not Delhi proper?


----------



## Parul

indiatester said:


> So power cuts only in NCR not Delhi proper?



They are there in Delhi.  Prestitutes don't report it as this doesn't give them chance to Bash Modi, BJP & evil Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587442255079743488
> BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



The general really seems to be going after these media p*mps, this has to be with the tacit approval from on high.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## deckingraj

No voting right if people do not go for family planning: Sakshi Maharaj - The Economic Times

Well i hate this moron, his idea is certainly unconstitutional yet worth debating...what say??


----------



## magudi

deckingraj said:


> No voting right if people do not go for family planning: Sakshi Maharaj - The Economic Times
> 
> Well i hate this moron, his idea is certainly unconstitutional yet worth debating...what say??




Did you see how media reported that? 

"sakshi maharaj backs shiv sena, says no voting rights for muslims! "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deckingraj

magudi said:


> Did you see how media reported that?
> 
> "sakshi maharaj backs shiv sena, says no voting rights for muslims! "


Well as said i hate this moron...however Family planning is a thought provoking idea and IMO need of the hour...taking voting rights is unconstitutional and stupid...however there should be some sort of penalties(financially) or whatever makes sense....I guess an item for Niti Ayog...what say??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## East or West India Best

@Luca1 how come you never visit this thread?


----------



## magudi

Most investors in foreign countries are Christians;
attacks on Christians will impact investment: Sanjay Kirloskar
to NDTV



deckingraj said:


> Well as said i hate this moron...however Family planning is a thought provoking idea and IMO need of the hour...taking voting rights is unconstitutional and stupid...however there should be some sort of penalties(financially) or whatever makes sense....I guess an item for Niti Ayog...what say??




I'm all for incentives to all those take family planning seriously regardless of caste/religion.


----------



## Prometheus

Клара said:


> We didn't had Electricity for 6 hours yesterday and 2 hours today. The best thing is that after today I no longer be in India.
> 
> 5 saal kejrudeen.




I total had 6 hrs electricity in past 24 hrs

Long live pseudo nationalists



indiatester said:


> So power cuts only in NCR not Delhi proper?




I didnt have electricity for past 7 hours now....................lets blame Kejriwal..............why these prestitutes not showing it???

oh wait ..............Punjab is run by BJP ....thats why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> I total had 6 hrs electricity in past 24 hrs
> 
> Long live pseudo nationalists



Punjab has already been turned into Ghetto by People who voted for Akali Dal.  Now, it's Delhi's turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Клара said:


> Punjab has already been turned into Ghetto by People who voted for Akali Dal.  Now, it's Delhi's turn.




yeah Thank u BJP .................for destroying Punjab

GOOD GOVERNANCE at work


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> yeah Thank u BJP .................for destroying Punjab
> 
> GOOD GOVERNANCE at work



Why are you not thanking your Badal from Akali Dal & only limiting your congratulations to BJP?


----------



## Prometheus

Клара said:


> Why are you not thanking your Badal from Akali Dal & only limiting your congratulations to BJP?




ok........what are ur views about BJP minister ANil Joshi????


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> ok........what are ur views about BJP minister ANil Joshi????



I believe AAP to be Anti National Party.


----------



## Prometheus

Клара said:


> I believe AAP to be Anti National Party.




And Badal is a Nationalist 








Moreover............I didnt expected from u that u will call AAP Punjab as Anti-nationalist.............is Phoolkha or Chotepur a Anti-nationalist???


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> And Badal is a Nationalist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover............I didnt expected from u that u will call AAP Punjab as Anti-nationalist.............is Phoolkha or Chotepur a Anti-nationalist???



I've got utmost respect for Phoolkha Ji. I'm not calling them Anti Nationals but AAP is Anti National Party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Клара said:


> I've got utmost respect for Phoolkha Ji. I'm not calling them Anti Nationals but AAP is Anti National Party.



hhhmmmm.....u do know nah ............Punjab might be getting Phoolkha as CM ..................and he is from AAP


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmmm.....u do know nah ............Punjab might be getting Phoolkha as CM ..................and he is from AAP



Do you know nah what he recently did to the founding members of pAAP. He can do it in Punjab as well. If something like this happens to person like him....I would be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Клара said:


> Do you know nah what he recently did to the founding members of pAAP. He can do it in Punjab as well. If something like this happens to person like him....I would be




One of the main reason why AAP is getting funding from NRI Punjabis is Phoolkha and Chotepur..................Kejri knows it.................he cant afford to loose Donations

Chill............If Kejri did anything to Chotepur or Phoolkha ........I will be first to stop donations to AAP


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> One of the main reason why AAP is getting funding from NRI Punjabis is Phoolkha and Chotepur..................Kejri knows it.................he cant afford to loose Donations
> 
> Chill............If Kejri did anything to Chotepur or Phoolkha ........I will be first to stop donations to AAP



There are many Khalistani's amongst those NRI's who are sending donations to AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Punjab needs a Government which will solve the drugs problem completely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Клара said:


> There are many Khalistani's amongst those NRI's who are sending donations to AAP.




Punjab AAP is gonna declare Phoolkha as CM candidate in next few months.........just heard the news.......thats why he is getting active again.....its been decided i guess

That old person first took cycle rally from Ludhiana to Chandigarh against VVIP culture of Badal ( Mr.Badal bought new helicopter for 38 cr when employees havent got salries)

now he took another cycle ralli with victims of 84 genocide.....................curse this poor soul more..



Stephen Cohen said:


> Punjab needs a Government which will solve the drugs problem completely




welcome to AAPtard family


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> Punjab AAP is gonna declare Phoolkha as CM candidate in next few months.........just heard the news.......thats why he is getting active again.....its been decided i guess
> 
> That old person first took cycle rally from Ludhiana to Chandigarh against VVIP culture of Badal ( Mr.Badal bought new helicopter for 38 cr when employees havent got salries)
> 
> now he took another cycle ralli with victims of 84 genocide....................*.curse this poor soul more..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to AAPtard family



I'm cursing the idiots who voted for Akali Dal for second term & turned Punjab into Heaven of Drugs.


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> Chill............If Kejri did anything to Chotepur or Phoolkha ........I will be first to stop donations to AAP



Congratulations this is the first time you openly admitted to being an AapTard. Otherwise you were saying that you were an Akali when everyone knew your background

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## East or West India Best

Prometheus said:


> I total had 6 hrs electricity in past 24 hrs
> 
> Long live pseudo nationalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have electricity for past 7 hours now....................lets blame Kejriwal..............why these prestitutes not showing it???
> 
> oh wait ..............Punjab is run by BJP ....thats why



You Jatts did it to yourself. You ruined Punjab with your Jatt mentality and attitude.


----------



## IndoCarib

Media vs Modi: Sagarika Ghose apologises for the Vuitton comment - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

East or West India Best said:


> You Jatts did it to yourself. You ruined Punjab with your Jatt mentality and attitude.




sorry to dissapoint u sir.......I am not jatt


----------



## Darmashkian

*CBN in China* 

Chinese Diary - Day 1 & Day 2
Our flight to Beijing was delayed due to bad weather. Yet, I did not cancel any of my meetings. I met executives from Sinoma International on Day 1 of the tour. 

* The company executives have evinced interest in making investments in cement, solar and wind energy projects in AP. They told me that they see India as a potential market for the cement industry.* 

I was glad to hear that Sinoma is looking at Andhra Pradesh to house their biggest manufacturing facility in India. I informed them that our new capital Amaravathi will witness a lot construction activity. This area would have a large appetite for cement consumption.

I will meet the executives again and finalize a deal with them. My Day 1 in China was good and hectic. 

My Day 2 in China consisted of meetings with hardware and software makers. It started off with Xiaomi and Foxconn.
* Andhra Pradesh could emerge as an electronics hub to substitute to India’s hardware imports. Foxconn executives informed me that they are looking at $3.5 billion investment in India in the next 2-3 years.* This would span across smartphones, software, TVs and other electronics. *They plan to provide jobs to 1.2 million people.*

* In another meeting with Sinomach company and Shenzen Mary Photoelectric Co. Ltd, Sinomach said it will come up with a detailed proposal in June or July. The company has come up with a proposal to set up an industrial park.
Another interesting meeting was with Seimens executives. Seimens senior vice-president Müslüm Yakisan said that the company is interested in infrastructure projects such as railways, airports, turnkey projects.*
They have expertise in inter-city & high-speed transport, commuter and regional transport. We are also good at urban transport, offer e-mobility solutions for e-cars, e-buses, parking management integrated-traffic management.

 I told them that I'm interested in integrating our transport systems because we have an inland waterways coming up in our state. The company works on passenger and cargo solutions in Germany and said that they can work with Andhra Pradesh in this regard.
I have invited them to be part of Amaravathi and take up a pilot project for 10-15 km within the city.
* SUMEC Group, which is a state-owned enterprise, informed me that the Group has made an investment of $1 billion in renewable energy. They are interested in 5,000MW solar project.

I told them that AP wants to replicate the Shanghai’s Yangshan deep-water port,* 
SUMEC Group executives said they will visit Andhra Pradesh in May before PM’s visit to China and make agreements.
One of the most lively meetings of the day was with *Wang Anshun, the Mayor of Beijing. Stressing on closer cultural ties between India and China, the Mayor told me how Yoga is gaining popularity in Beijing.* 

 I have invited him to Andhra Pradesh. The Mayor has accepted my invitation. We will work together in Finance, Tourism, Industry and other sectors. To foster cultural and business relationship between Andhra Pradesh and China, I suggested student exchange programmes between the two countries.

In a meeting with Chinese Vice-Premier Wang Yang, he told me that he had heard high about my work as a Chief Minister. I was humbled by his kind words. 

* During my visit to Huawei R&D Centre, I have asked them to prepare a report on integrating Information and Communications Technology (ICT) for governance to measure public response and identify satisfaction indices*.
Two days of my tour have been hectic. I have four more days to go. Hoping that most of these meetings will materialize into investments. I will not rest until I develop Andhra Pradesh as a state of your dreams.

Chinese Diary - Day 1 & Day 2Our... - Nara Chandrababu Naidu | Facebook

@magudi @Tshering22 @Srinivas 

I didn't know where else I could post it after all no this is just a facebook post & I doubt it is suitable enough to be an acceptable source.

Anyway after he returns, I will compile the remaining reports & make a thread on them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> Congratulations this is the first time you openly admitted to being an AapTard. Otherwise you were saying that you were an Akali when everyone knew your background
> 
> View attachment 214749




even AAP Punjab convenor Chotepur is also Akali..............


----------



## Srinivas

Yes CBN is in China for investments !



Darmashkian said:


> *CBN in China*
> 
> Chinese Diary - Day 1 & Day 2
> Our flight to Beijing was delayed due to bad weather. Yet, I did not cancel any of my meetings. I met executives from Sinoma International on Day 1 of the tour.
> 
> * The company executives have evinced interest in making investments in cement, solar and wind energy projects in AP. They told me that they see India as a potential market for the cement industry.*
> 
> I was glad to hear that Sinoma is looking at Andhra Pradesh to house their biggest manufacturing facility in India. I informed them that our new capital Amaravathi will witness a lot construction activity. This area would have a large appetite for cement consumption.
> 
> I will meet the executives again and finalize a deal with them. My Day 1 in China was good and hectic.
> 
> My Day 2 in China consisted of meetings with hardware and software makers. It started off with Xiaomi and Foxconn.
> * Andhra Pradesh could emerge as an electronics hub to substitute to India’s hardware imports. Foxconn executives informed me that they are looking at $3.5 billion investment in India in the next 2-3 years.* This would span across smartphones, software, TVs and other electronics. *They plan to provide jobs to 1.2 million people.*
> 
> * In another meeting with Sinomach company and Shenzen Mary Photoelectric Co. Ltd, Sinomach said it will come up with a detailed proposal in June or July. The company has come up with a proposal to set up an industrial park.
> Another interesting meeting was with Seimens executives. Seimens senior vice-president Müslüm Yakisan said that the company is interested in infrastructure projects such as railways, airports, turnkey projects.*
> They have expertise in inter-city & high-speed transport, commuter and regional transport. We are also good at urban transport, offer e-mobility solutions for e-cars, e-buses, parking management integrated-traffic management.
> 
> I told them that I'm interested in integrating our transport systems because we have an inland waterways coming up in our state. The company works on passenger and cargo solutions in Germany and said that they can work with Andhra Pradesh in this regard.
> I have invited them to be part of Amaravathi and take up a pilot project for 10-15 km within the city.
> * SUMEC Group, which is a state-owned enterprise, informed me that the Group has made an investment of $1 billion in renewable energy. They are interested in 5,000MW solar project.
> 
> I told them that AP wants to replicate the Shanghai’s Yangshan deep-water port,*
> SUMEC Group executives said they will visit Andhra Pradesh in May before PM’s visit to China and make agreements.
> One of the most lively meetings of the day was with *Wang Anshun, the Mayor of Beijing. Stressing on closer cultural ties between India and China, the Mayor told me how Yoga is gaining popularity in Beijing.*
> 
> I have invited him to Andhra Pradesh. The Mayor has accepted my invitation. We will work together in Finance, Tourism, Industry and other sectors. To foster cultural and business relationship between Andhra Pradesh and China, I suggested student exchange programmes between the two countries.
> 
> In a meeting with Chinese Vice-Premier Wang Yang, he told me that he had heard high about my work as a Chief Minister. I was humbled by his kind words.
> 
> * During my visit to Huawei R&D Centre, I have asked them to prepare a report on integrating Information and Communications Technology (ICT) for governance to measure public response and identify satisfaction indices*.
> Two days of my tour have been hectic. I have four more days to go. Hoping that most of these meetings will materialize into investments. I will not rest until I develop Andhra Pradesh as a state of your dreams.
> 
> Chinese Diary - Day 1 & Day 2Our... - Nara Chandrababu Naidu | Facebook
> 
> @magudi @Tshering22 @Srinivas
> 
> I didn't know where else I could post it after all no this is just a facebook post & I doubt it is suitable enough to be an acceptable source.
> 
> Anyway after he returns, I will compile the remaining reports & make a thread on them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Srinivas said:


> Yes CBN is in China for investments !


Um...Actually I know that @Srinivas garu.. 
I just wanted the others on this forum to know that & also know what investments India(not just AP) could get & how this could help our nation & AP(for our AP members)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Darmashkian said:


> Um...Actually I know that @Srinivas garu..
> I just wanted the others on this forum to know that & also know what investments India(not just AP) could get & how this could help our nation & AP(for our AP members)



Basically India needs investments and technology in almost every field. This is a market of 1.2 Billion with good potential. There is an aggressive marketing going on by our politicians.

The plan is to develop every region and make it prosperous. Through economic corridors, SEZs, port cities and Industrial hubs. Those who invest here will get more profits because of high GDP growth rate and cheap labour resources.

Andhra will have port cities which will create jobs for people, also Andhra can help the inland states for the export of their goods.


----------



## Nicky G

Modi trolling 'secularists' ad presstitutes, I'm sure they will rant and rave tomorrow. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587687788721475584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587681027851624448

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## East or West India Best

Prometheus said:


> sorry to dissapoint u sir.......I am not jatt



What are you?


----------



## magudi

Nicky G said:


> Modi trolling 'secularists' ad presstitutes, I'm sure they will rant and rave tomorrow.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587687788721475584
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/587681027851624448




wow

did he actually say that :-o 

so that means we're up for debates that condemn his remarks and bash him?



East or West India Best said:


> What are you?



He's an arm admi,what about you?


----------



## East or West India Best

magudi said:


> He's an arm admi,what about you?



a hybrid between a Shivsainik and Trinamooli with a bit of Naga tendencies.


----------



## TejasMk3

magudi said:


> wow
> 
> did he actually say that :-o
> 
> so that means we're up for debates that condemn his remarks and bash him?


It's already started, just check out the responses below the tweet, "secular" people have started asking if Sanskrit, then why not arabic....exactly what Modi was implying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> It's already started, just check out the responses below the tweet, "secular" people have started asking if Sanskrit, then why not arabic....exactly what Modi was implying




areyy bhai earlier it used to be us low life Internet hindoo trolls who used to mock secularists, now the PM himself doing it 

I can die peacefully now


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


> areyy bhai earlier it used to be us low life Internet hindoo trolls who used to mock secularists, now the PM himself doing it
> 
> I can die peacefully now



Come one sir, the fun is just starting. 

Anyway, today's fun - faking tweets AAPtard style:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Nicky G said:


> Come one sir, the fun is just starting.
> 
> Anyway, today's fun - faking tweets AAPtard style:




nothing surprising there....

have you read this? 

https://www.saddahaq.com/politics/aaprift/power-at-any-cost-even-on-social-media


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nicky G said:


> Come one sir, the fun is just starting.
> 
> Anyway, today's fun - faking tweets AAPtard style:




Drainage politics by congress and its sickularists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


> nothing surprising there....
> 
> have you read this?
> 
> Power at any Cost, Even on Social Media? | Saddahaq



I did yes, that site is generally a good read. More of this fellow, a blast from past:






The wheels have started turning:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

East or West India Best said:


> What are you?



Rajput


----------



## Nicky G

How the tweet faking was done:






Kudos to those who searched this. The people out there are clearly better investigative journalists than the presstitutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress Lawmaker Rumi Nath Arrested for Alleged Links to Countrywide Car Theft Racket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Congress's 'snoopgate' charges on others is coming back to bite them badly! This Netaji files episode is picking up the pace.. & more & more revelations are coming out in the open! Now.. Indira Gandhi destroying the files in 1972 relating to Netaji! 

I wish there's a nationwide movement to declassify all the files & expose everything that has been hidden from the public all this while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Gurdaspur shuts over attack on Sena leader; Badal says will ensure peace

Good law and order .......Keep it up.

Now Badal is turning a Gunda from my hometown as a hero..............whats need to visit a gangster in hospital??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Prometheus said:


> Gurdaspur shuts over attack on Sena leader; Badal says will ensure peace
> 
> Good law and order .......Keep it up.
> 
> Now Badal is turning a *Gunda* from my hometown as a hero..............whats need to visit a *gangster* in hospital??




WOW. I thought you were a AAPtard. But you are a closet Khalistani 

...........The bandh call was given by the Shiv Sena and its splinter groups after its *Punjab unit general secretary Harvinder Soni *was allegedly shot at by Kashmir Singh when he was playing volleyball in the crowded Fish Park area of the city yesterday morning.

Kashmir along with two others — Inderpal Singh and Gurjit Singh — were later arrested.* The accused had shouted pro-Khalistan slogans after the shooting. *

.....The police kept a close watch on* Hindu-dominated townships of Batala and Dinanagar, *where the Shiv Sena has a strong presence.......



Looks like the Hindus are being targeted by Khalistanis Sikhs AGAIN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## East or West India Best

Prometheus said:


> Rajput



Oh same! You have a typical Jatt mentality though. What district are you from? Village?


----------



## Ammyy

Please watch this video and Log onto Save The Internet! to email to TRAI and spread the message by sharing this video


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Central government's insincere & inveigle attitude towards Punjab farmers. Modi government has eased wheat procurement norms for Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan but not for Punjab.
Norms eased for rain-hit Haryana

On the other hand condition of Punjab farmers is deteriorating day by day.
Farmer suicides continue, govt looks to Centre for help
@Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> Central government's insincere & inveigle attitude towards Punjab farmers. Modi government has eased wheat procurement norms for Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan but not for Punjab.
> Norms eased for rain-hit Haryana
> 
> On the other hand condition of Punjab farmers is deteriorating day by day.
> Farmer suicides continue, govt looks to Centre for help
> @Prometheus



So your real problem is that Gujarat, MP, Rajasthan and haryana is getting help  ................ there is no medicine for jealousy.


----------



## East or West India Best

Juggernautjatt said:


> Central government's insincere & inveigle attitude towards Punjab farmers. Modi government has eased wheat procurement norms for Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh and Rajasthan but not for Punjab.
> Norms eased for rain-hit Haryana
> 
> *On the other hand condition of Punjab farmers is deteriorating day by day.*
> Farmer suicides continue, govt looks to Centre for help
> @Prometheus



That's because the rest are shivling worshipers while Punjabis believe in a proper religion. Hindoos are born discriminating.


----------



## uparyupari

East or West India Best said:


> That's because the rest are shivling worshipers while Punjabis believe in a proper religion. Hindoos are born discriminating.



Is that why you were asking the CASTE of a fellow punjabi ?  ............. and then saying that he has "jatt mentality" ?  

Sounds like you practice an evolved religion.


----------



## East or West India Best

uparyupari said:


> Is that why you were asking the CASTE of a fellow punjabi ?  ............. and then saying that he has "jatt mentality" ?
> 
> Sounds like you practice an evolved religion.



No offense but is your wife a devadasi? Just as when you are surrounded by shit some it rubs off on you, so too does this practices of this digusting religion of hindooism pollute us.


----------



## drnash

East or West India Best said:


> No offense but is your wife a devadasi? Just as when you are surrounded by shit some it rubs off on you, so too does this practices of this digusting religion of hindooism pollute us.


His wife may be not, but your mom sure seems to be.... and the shit is leaking frm ur skull into your posts....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

East or West India Best said:


> No offense but is your wife a devadasi? Just as when you are surrounded by shit some it rubs off on you, so too does this practices of this digusting religion of hindooism pollute us.



Stop sharing your life story with us. If you were my Father in law then my wife would have been a devdasi  .... thankfully I tend to keep poor genetics out of my family pool.

I hope you shampoo your stinky hair. You guys STINK big time. No wonder your guru asked you to wear a underwear.  .... you guys must have been running around like animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## East or West India Best

uparyupari said:


> Stop sharing your life story with us. If you were my Father in law then my wife would have been a devdasi  .... thankfully I tend to keep poor genetics out of my family pool.
> 
> I hope you shampoo your stinky hair and wash your turban. You guys STINK big time. No wonder your guru asked you to wear a underwear.  .... you guys must have been running around like animals.



LOL you managed to keep poor genetics out?! You're a madrassi hindoo, amongst the ugliest people on earth. You're dark, hairy, have dull features, short. My 40yo friend, life was not kind on your race.










It's really unbecoming when a people who drink cow urine, who put dead people's ashes on their skin, who eat and shit, and then eat that again to talk about hygiene, No offense but idk rather be dead than a hindoo.


----------



## uparyupari

East or West India Best said:


> LOL you managed to keep poor genetics out?! You're a madrassi hindoo, amongst the ugliest people on earth. You're dark, hairy, have dull features, short. My 40yo friend, life was not kind on your race.
> 
> It's really unbecoming when a people who drink cow urine, who put dead people's ashes on their skin, who eat and shit, and then eat that again to talk about hygiene, No offense but idk rather be dead than a hindoo.



 I am not a "madrassi" nor "40".

Is that the famous sardar stupidity you are demonstrating ?  ........ You need to brush up on your cock sucking skills to survive in the west. Learn a few tricks from your mon and daughter. I can confirm they are good.

Let me know when someone calls you a diaper head and beats the crap out of you in kanada. I want to enjoy that part.

Don't forget to wear that underwear when you step out.


----------



## East or West India Best

uparyupari said:


> I am not a "madrassi" nor "40".
> 
> Is that the famous sardar stupidity you are demonstrating ?  ........ You need to brush up on your cock sucking skills to survive in the west. Learn a few tricks from your mon and daughter. I can confirm they are good.
> 
> Let me know when someone calls you a diaper head and beats the crap out of you in kanada. I want to enjoy that part.



Idc where what shithole state you come from, you're all madrassis to us. You know when bhopal happened we celebrated in Canada? It was like an early Christmas! Sad your family wasn't there when it happened.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> So your real problem is that Gujarat, MP, Rajasthan and haryana is getting help  ................ there is no medicine for jealousy.


Surely your problem is lack of ability to understand posts .................... there is no medicine for incompetence


----------



## uparyupari

East or West India Best said:


> Idc where what shithole state you come from, you're all madrassis to us. You know when bhopal happened we celebrated in Canada? It was like an early Christmas!



LOL. Are you admitting to being Stupid  

Jihadi's were dancing when 9/11 happened too. Its a common trait for all fiends. I am glad you shared that with us. 



Juggernautjatt said:


> Surely your problem is lack of ability to understand posts .................... there is no medicine for incompetence



Nope, it was pretty clear what you said. Your comments on Rajasthan, Haryana, etc were very enlightening.


----------



## East or West India Best

uparyupari said:


> LOL. Are you admitting to being Stupid
> 
> Jihadi's were dancing when 9/11 happened too. Its a common trait for all fiends. I am glad you shared that with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it was pretty clear what you said. Your comments on Rajasthan, Haryana, etc were very enlightening.



I'm much smarter than someone who worships a ling.

We celebrate when goodness over comes darkness. 10,000 less rakshas. I hope they find a nice home in Narak.


----------



## uparyupari

East or West India Best said:


> I'm much smarter than someone who worships a ling.
> 
> We celebrate when goodness over comes darkness. 10,000 less rakshas. I hope they find a nice home in Narak.



Sardar Stupidity is world famous ........ who are you kidding ?  

Narak sounds like Nanak. Are you sure you did not mix that up Diaper head ? Time to change you diaper. Its stinking up the place.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> Nope, it was pretty clear what you said. Your comments on Rajasthan, Haryana, etc were very enlightening.


You are totally misinterpreting my post . My objection is against partial attitude of central government against Punjab. No where in my post I criticize other states. Check out news link posted by me farmers of Punjab has suffered a lot due to rains like Haryana & Rajsthan but Modi government has denied them relaxation unlike other states.
Where is Mr. Modi's Sab ka sath sab ka vikas mantra now?


----------



## East or West India Best

uparyupari said:


> Sardar Stupidity is world famous ........ who are you kidding ?
> 
> Narak sounds like Nanak. Are you sure you did not mix that up Diaper head ? Time to change you diaper. Its stinking up the place.



idk about that but the world holds you shivlingers in disgust. I can't blame them.


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> You are totally misinterpreting my post . My objection is against partial attitude of central government against Punjab. No where in my post I criticize other states. Check out news link posted by me farmers of Punjab has suffered a lot due to rains like Haryana & Rajsthan but Modi government has denied them relaxation unlike other states.
> Where is Mr. Modi's Sab ka sath sab ka vikas mantra now?



Its the state govt. responsibility, not central govt. If state govt. makes a request, central govt. responds.

What has Modi got anything to do with this ?



East or West India Best said:


> idk about that but the world holds you shivlingers in disgust. I can't blame them.




Yet they are calling your *diaper head *and beating up your kind all over the world. From UK to Canada to US 

You know what inside a diaper ? Something ugly, soft and stinky 

Now why do they call you that again ?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> *Its the state govt. responsibility, not central govt*. If state govt. makes a request, central govt. responds.
> 
> What has Modi got anything to do with this ?


Because crop procurement norms are fixed by central government, it is not under jurisdiction of state government. Modi has eased norms in Haryana not on state government's request but on FCI's report. But on the other hand he ordered FCI to wind up operations in Punjab.
Centre’s move to wind up FCI will hurt farmers, says Badal
& seriously you really have some problem in understanding my posts or just finding some irrational logics to continue argumentation? In my earlier post I clearly posted a link which mentions Punjab government is looking for central help but still there is no immediate relief to the rain-hit farmers.


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> Because crop procurement norms are fixed by central government, it is not under jurisdiction of state government. Modi has eased norms in Haryana not on state government's request but on FCI's report. But on the other hand he ordered FCI to wind up operations in Punjab.
> Centre’s move to wind up FCI will hurt farmers, says Badal
> & seriously you really have some problem in understanding my posts or just finding some irrational logics to continue argumentation? In my earlier post I clearly posted a link which mentions Punjab government is looking for central help but still there is no immediate relief to the rain-hit farmers.



FCI norms are federal and is not customised state wise. 

So where is the the proof of bias ? 

First provide proof of bias and then talk.


----------



## magudi

Malegaon blast case: SC clarifies no evidence against Lt Col Purohit and 10 others | The Indian Express | Page 2

Once upon a time 







Now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drnash

East or West India Best said:


> idk about that but the world holds you shivlingers in disgust. I can't blame them.


What's so disgusting in being kind to animals?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

My mission is 'Skill India, not Scam India', says Modi in Toronto as he pitches for transformative India - IBNLive

One more burnol moment for congress bhakts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588509524958384128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588571596639473664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588509524958384128
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588571596639473664


how to copy tweet here from twitter





tavleen singh and swapan dasgupta kicking "liberals" candy asses



*Kaushik Mukherjee*‏@kush07
Someone please count & tell this Bimbo how many colors r there in this image #ModiinCanada https://twitter.com/sagarikaghose/status/588571596639473664…

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

heisenberg said:


> how to copy tweet here from twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tavleen singh and swapan dasgupta kicking "liberals" candy asses
> 
> 
> 
> *Kaushik Mukherjee*‏@kush07
> Someone please count & tell this Bimbo how many colors r there in this image #ModiinCanada https://twitter.com/sagarikaghose/status/588571596639473664…




Hey, just paste the link, forum will do the rest


----------



## heisenberg



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

@SrNair @indianBong @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @levina @uparyupari @Dragon Ball @Soumitra @drnash @Ivan

Is this for real?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> @SrNair @indianBong @the_sidewinter @JanjaWeed @levina @uparyupari @Dragon Ball @Soumitra @drnash @Ivan
> 
> Is this for real?



could be, Sri Sri was there with the Yazidis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> could be, Sri Sri was there with the Yazidis



f***

we should help em then


----------



## indianBong

magudi said:


> @SrNair @indianBong @the_sidewinter @JanjaWeed @levina @uparyupari @Dragon Ball @Soumitra @drnash @Ivan
> 
> Is this for real?





Yeah bro its true.. one of my frens tagged me in facebuk... sri sri had done a lot for yezidis when the whole world shunned them... wait wen i return home i will tag you in those links....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

magudi said:


> f***
> 
> we should help em then


India's help to yazidis was totally unofficial, mostly by religious organisations not by government.
Here's another example
Turbanator aids victims of other turbanators.

I wonder why Indian government is neutral on providing civilian aid to Yazidis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> @SrNair @indianBong @the_sidewinter @JanjaWeed @levina @uparyupari @Dragon Ball @Soumitra @drnash @Ivan
> 
> Is this for real?



I am not sure what kind of help they are asking for or what we can provide. I am all for humanitarian aid, but best not to get involved in the Middle east mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianBong

@magudi 
Relief Work for Yazidis, Shias and... - Sri Sri Ravi Shankar | Facebook

Yezidis wait for help in fight against IS; Ravi Shankar to the rescue

Sri Sri Ravi Shankar, Spiritual Leader And Activist, Travels To Iraq To Promote Yazidi Rights | The Art Of Living Global

Sri Sri Ravi Shankar, Spiritual Leader And Activist, Travels To Iraq To Promote Yazidi Rights

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itachiii

guys watch newhour arnab is openly insulting sanjay jha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

heisenberg said:


> how to copy tweet here from twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tavleen singh and swapan dasgupta kicking "liberals" candy asses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kaushik Mukherjee*‏@kush07
> Someone please count & tell this Bimbo how many colors r there in this image #ModiinCanada https://twitter.com/sagarikaghose/status/588571596639473664…




Where is swappan ?


----------



## drnash

magudi said:


> @SrNair @indianBong @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @levina @uparyupari @Dragon Ball @Soumitra @drnash @Ivan
> 
> Is this for real?


yes. AFAIK yazidis are nature worshippers... just like Hindus of the Rig vedic period. and they dont believe in the concept of "Omnipotent - benevolent-but-vengeful -easily irritable -unaccountable -Monopoly loving God - single window system for salvation" etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Did Arnab threaten to throw Sanjay Jha out of the debate? Shameless guy still sitting there!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> @SrNair @indianBong @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @levina @uparyupari @Dragon Ball @Soumitra @drnash @Ivan
> 
> Is this for real?


Yazidis have been under the attack since 2014, or since ISIS decided to purify Iraq. But unfortunately they're not going to get help anytime soon. I wish India could help them, but thats the least practical solution right now.



indianBong said:


> @magudi
> Relief Work for Yazidis, Shias and... - Sri Sri Ravi Shankar | Facebook
> 
> Yezidis wait for help in fight against IS; Ravi Shankar to the rescue
> 
> Sri Sri Ravi Shankar, Spiritual Leader And Activist, Travels To Iraq To Promote Yazidi Rights | The Art Of Living Global
> 
> Sri Sri Ravi Shankar, Spiritual Leader And Activist, Travels To Iraq To Promote Yazidi Rights
> 
> View attachment 215360
> View attachment 215361


Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

@JanjaWeed @itachiii is this for real lol ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588704458407677952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588704456360857600

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> @JanjaWeed @itachiii is this for real lol ??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588704458407677952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588704456360857600



On what context is this tweet?


----------



## itachiii

magudi said:


> @JanjaWeed @itachiii is this for real lol ??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588704458407677952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588704456360857600



can't find any links bro... but if she really said that, then she needs to be applauded for her audacity to say smething lyk tat on a Indian express show to the editor of the paper..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> On what context is this tweet?



#expressadda event , smritiji went there , twitterati is saying she trolled Indian Express. I can't find any video so not sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> #expressadda event , smritiji went there , twitterati is saying she trolled Indian Express. I can't find any video so not sure


aah ok.. good on her. She just showed #Presstitutes their place! haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## East or West India Best

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Sikh*'s help to yazidis was totally unofficial, *ONLY* by *SIKH* organisations not by government.
> Here's another example
> Turbanator aids victims of other turbanators.
> 
> I wonder why Indian government is neutral on providing civilian aid to Yazidis.



Typical hindoo racism calling us "turbanators". We have generousity in our hearts to provide for the needy unlike the racist castist hindoos. Stop trying to steal our thunder


----------



## uparyupari

East or West India Best said:


> Typical hindoo racism calling us "turbanators". We have generousity in our hearts to provide for the needy unlike the racist castist hindoos. Stop trying to steal our thunder



LOL.  .........  ..........


----------



## heisenberg

magudi said:


> Where is swappan ?


swapan in newshour debate..sorry my mistake


----------



## East or West India Best

uparyupari said:


> LOL.  .........  ..........


----------



## ptldM3

East or West India Best said:


> Typical hindoo racism calling us "turbanators". We have generousity in our hearts to provide for the needy unlike the racist castist hindoos. Stop trying to steal our thunder




I'm confused, some say you are Hindu others say you are a scientologist, yet others have called you a new age spirit.


----------



## East or West India Best

ptldM3 said:


> I'm confused, some say you are Hindu others say you are a scientologist, yet others have called you a new age spirit.



I'm really just a Wiccan.


----------



## ptldM3

East or West India Best said:


> I'm really just a Wiccan.






Note sure if serious...


----------



## East or West India Best

ptldM3 said:


> Note sure if serious...



What do you know about the Horned God and Mother Goddess?


----------



## ptldM3

East or West India Best said:


> What do you know about the Horned God and Mother Goddess?




No and i'm not interested in the occult, so you are not kidding, are you?


----------



## East or West India Best

ptldM3 said:


> No and i'm not interested in the occult, so you are not kidding, are you?


----------



## uparyupari

East or West India Best said:


>



Don't poop in your diaper. Take a ayurvedic chill pill.


----------



## East or West India Best

uparyupari said:


> Don't poop in your diaper. Take a ayurvedic chill pill.



Your skin is the colour of poo.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## temp1994

ptldM3 said:


> I'm confused, some say you are Hindu others say you are a scientologist, yet others have called you a new age spirit.




He is a Sikh, and a pretty Butthurt one at that.


And not to mention having a deep rooted inferiority complex on top of being dumb.


----------



## ptldM3

East or West India Best said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

East or West India Best said:


> Your skin is the colour of poo.



Turd banator  ........ Did you change your Diaper today ? Both of them.


----------



## SitaramVillas

10 lakh is the minimum value of assets owned by an average Indian rural family. Urban households are much more asset-rich, finds a government survey. : NATION - India Today






Dispelling the myth that Indians are dirt poor.


----------



## uparyupari

East or West India Best said:


> I wiped it with Ganesh's face.



Is that what you call your son ? So you did not change your diaper your own wiped it clean ?  

God, you are disgusting.


----------



## ptldM3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

koi sardar joke suna do ise


----------



## uparyupari

Ryuzaki said:


> koi sardar joke suna do ise



He might very well be a muslim. They have a thing for dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

uparyupari said:


> He might very well be a muslim. They have a thing for dogs.



sheep and camel not dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

uparyupari said:


> Which one is your father ? or did both of them pound nanak and you are not sure ?



Do you think he even knows that ??


----------



## uparyupari

Ammyy said:


> Do you think he even knows that ??



He suspect one of the two dogs. His own picture shows him as a mongral. 



Ryuzaki said:


> koi sardar joke suna do ise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SitaramVillas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588753729681104896

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WAR-rior

itachiii said:


> guys watch newhour arnab is openly insulting sanjay jha


which debate topic?


----------



## Ryuzaki

East or West India Best said:


>



Cows are real.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SitaramVillas

East or West India Best said:


>



So beautiful. What a kind and gentle people the Hindus are. Proud to be a Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## drnash

East or West India Best said:


>


What do you want to say? are you sooooo dumbwitted to believe that God is exclusively andro/humanoid?


----------



## Ryuzaki

East or West India Best said:


> Do you like my morning pooja?



*Om*/*Aum* (ॐ; in Devanagari as ओं_oṁ_[õː], औं_auṃ_[ə̃ũ], or ओ३म्_om_[õːːm]) is a mantra and mystical sound of Hindu origin (geographically India and Nepal), sacred and important in various Dharmic religions such as Hinduism, Buddhism, Sikhism and Jainism. The syllable is also referred to as *omkara* (ओंकार_oṃkāra_) or *aumkara* (औंकार_auṃkāra_), literally "om syllable", and in Sanskrit it is sometimes referred to as _praṇava_, literally "that which is sounded out loudly".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## East or West India Best

Ryuzaki said:


> *Om*/*Aum* (ॐ; in Devanagari as ओं_oṁ_[õː], औं_auṃ_[ə̃ũ], or ओ३म्_om_[õːːm]) is a mantra and mystical sound of Hindu origin (geographically India and Nepal), sacred and important in various Dharmic religions such as Hinduism, Buddhism, Sikhism and Jainism. The syllable is also referred to as *omkara* (ओंकार_oṃkāra_) or *aumkara* (औंकार_auṃkāra_), literally "om syllable", and in Sanskrit it is sometimes referred to as _praṇava_, literally "that which is sounded out loudly".



I don't care about your hindoo wikipedia edits.


----------



## SitaramVillas

East or West India Best said:


> Do you like my morning pooja?



It is good for you doggy. Shit recycles as life form when it is absorbed through plants and comes out as the food we feed you.


----------



## SitaramVillas

East or West India Best said:


> View attachment 215506



Doggy trying its paw at paint? Good doggy, good. Now can you rollover and play dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

WAR-rior said:


> which debate topic?



On return of rahul gandhi after his vacation, arnab was aking jha to leave the show, yet jha shamelessly sat there....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

East or West India Best said:


>


@Oscar @WebMaster @waz


----------



## East or West India Best

indiatester said:


> @Oscar @WebMaster @waz








We're just having some fun. I removed it calm down.


----------



## ZooZoo

East or West India Best said:


> We're just having some fun.





Danish cartoonist and Charlie Hebdo... Don't misuse ur liberty or Law of land will treat you. If some one complain, Ur ID can be tracked and you will be in trouble my dear;...


----------



## East or West India Best

ZooZoo said:


> Danish cartoonist and Charlie Hebdo... Don't misuse ur liberty or Law of land will treat you. If some one complain, Ur ID can be tracked and you will be in trouble my dear;...



lol okay there. IP address=/= real address.



ptldM3 said:


> View attachment 215490



I'm actually a Mormon.


----------



## magudi

India, China Run by Forceful Leaders Today: TIME Magazine


----------



## drnash

East or West India Best said:


> I'm actually a Mormon.


Thanks for admitting.... and proving it with a typo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## East or West India Best

drnash said:


> Thanks for admitting.... and proving it with a typo



Did you see my picture of your god? It was a funny one. Mr.nash you are uneducated yet have the audacity to call others stupid. LOL!


----------



## Tridibans

Deleted


----------



## drnash

East or West India Best said:


> Did you see my picture of your god? It was a funny one. Mr.nash you are uneducated yet have the audacity to call others stupid. LOL!


Well, I had the basic dignity of not insulting someone's faith (I doubt you are a Sikh in real life) just becoz some dumb retard insulted mine. I didnt take the bait. the truth is out for everyone to see


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

A Kashmiri friend of mine was shocked when Gaana.com app offered him this....











My friend was furious at the advertisements which flashed on the app, and immediately took this issue to FB.
The issue of conversion is something that has to be addressed. In my view UCC and abolishing reservation could be a step forward to ending religion-phobia, or bringing about religious harmony in India.

@Srinivas @utraash @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @ranjeet @jamahir @Rain Man @nair @SpArK @SrNair @Chronos

@magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Srinivas

They try every thing to convert people !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

@JanjaWeed I forgot to tag you in my post 2 posts above this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> A Kashmiri friend of mine was shocked when Gaana.com app offered him this....
> 
> View attachment 215575
> 
> View attachment 215576
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was furious at the advertisements which flashed on the app, and immediately took this issue to FB.
> The issue of conversion is something that has to be addressed. In my view UCC and abolishing reservation could be a step forward to ending religion-phobia, or bringing about religious harmony in India.
> 
> @Srinivas @utraash @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @ranjeet @jamahir @Rain Man @nair @SpArK @SrNair @Chronos
> 
> @magudi





This is nothing new, I've seen such ads many times on different sites across the net sometimes they pop up even on YouTube videos. 

As for UCC and other things don't keep your hopes high, India is a land infested with Super secular left liberal jhola wallahs, so it's just a matter of time before pagans are eliminated and shown their rightful place.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

@levina 

religious inducements and advertisements are wrong, whichever religion they may be of, whatever degree they may be to.

gaana should be careful in not allowing either religious advertising or outright consumerist/materialist advertising... this way remain dignified, unbiased and quality-based.



levina said:


> In my view UCC and abolishing reservation could be a step forward to ending religion-phobia, or bringing about religious harmony in India.



i don't understand ucc... can you tell me what it is??



magudi said:


> left liberal jhola wallahs





except that i am stylish.


----------



## Levina

jamahir said:


> @levina
> 
> religious inducements and advertisements are wrong, whichever religion they may be of, whatever degree they may be to.
> 
> gaana should be careful in not allowing either religious advertising or outright consumerist/materialist advertising... this way remain dignified, unbiased and quality-based.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't understand ucc... can you tell me what it is??


UCC is uniform civil code.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

jamahir said:


> @levina
> 
> 
> 
> except that i am stylish.



Nahi bhai you don't belong left liberal jhola wallah category 

The jhola wallahs have a certain hard earned dignity it'd be a shame to classify you among them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> A Kashmiri friend of mine was shocked when Gaana.com app offered him this....
> 
> View attachment 215575
> 
> View attachment 215576
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was furious at the advertisements which flashed on the app, and immediately took this issue to FB.
> The issue of conversion is something that has to be addressed. In my view UCC and abolishing reservation could be a step forward to ending religion-phobia, or bringing about religious harmony in India.
> 
> @Srinivas @utraash @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @ranjeet @jamahir @Rain Man @nair @SpArK @SrNair @Chronos
> 
> @magudi



What UCC has to do with conversion? 
I completely agree with the post of @magudi 
this is very subjective topic n ppl need to get well versed what with religious doctrine suggest.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

levina said:


> A Kashmiri friend of mine was shocked when Gaana.com app offered him this....
> 
> View attachment 215575
> 
> View attachment 215576
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was furious at the advertisements which flashed on the app, and immediately took this issue to FB.
> The issue of conversion is something that has to be addressed. In my view UCC and abolishing reservation could be a step forward to ending religion-phobia, or bringing about religious harmony in India.
> 
> @Srinivas @utraash @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @ranjeet @jamahir @Rain Man @nair @SpArK @SrNair @Chronos
> 
> @magudi


If you are staying in UAE, for your own safety don't post such news. They can think this post as offensive to Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

levina said:


> UCC is uniform civil code.





i know the full form but what does it entail?? i have long heard some people talking about it but want to know if i must make recommendations within it and about it, or reject it. 



magudi said:


> The jhola wallahs have a certain hard earned dignity it'd be a shame to classify you among them.



and how do you know i am not a milder version of carlos??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

levina said:


> A Kashmiri friend of mine was shocked when Gaana.com app offered him this....
> 
> View attachment 215575
> 
> View attachment 215576
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was furious at the advertisements which flashed on the app, and immediately took this issue to FB.
> The issue of conversion is something that has to be addressed. In my view UCC and abolishing reservation could be a step forward to ending religion-phobia, or bringing about religious harmony in India.
> 
> @Srinivas @utraash @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @ranjeet @jamahir @Rain Man @nair @SpArK @SrNair @Chronos
> 
> @magudi



This is a Corporate Business.You can see a lot of retard conversion videos in You tube by Dr .Zakir Naik.
All  of these are funded by GCC Arabs having oil money.
Islam's Abrahamic brother Christianity is funded by Western Harvest groups .
Messangers in targeting nation have economic interests.
But conspiring nations like GCC and West have geopolitical ambitions also.

Looks what happened in Sudan.Fortunately our nations majorities is more resilient than that because of our Hinduism.

For Abrahimic corporates India is a failed project even after 1000 years of effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> What UCC has to do with conversion?
> I completely agree with the post of @magudi
> this is very subjective topic n ppl need to get well versed what with religious doctrine suggest.....


Conversion is related to religions. If UCC is implemented then it would bring an end to hodgepodge of religious law. No religious law would be able to over rule the fundamental principles like equality. And since UCC has gained communal colour so it becomes imperative that UCC be implemented. If not anything it would give a sense of equality to every citizen. 
If you noticed I had used UCC and Reservation in the same sentence, because for once I wanted religion to be put on the back burner. Once religion becomes a secondary issue, conversion issue too would loose its charm. This is how I had equated UCC with conversion. I hope you got the drift of it. 



jamahir said:


> i know the full form but what does it entail?? i have long heard some people talking about it but want to know if i must make recommendations within it and about it, or reject it.
> 
> 
> 
> and how do you know i am not a milder version of carlos??
> 
> View attachment 215582


I don't your views on UCC yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

gslv said:


> If you are staying in UAE, for your own safety don't post such news. They can think this post as offensive to Islam.


To an extent you're right. I might be misunderstood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

gslv said:


> If you are staying in UAE, for your own safety don't post such news.



not even the uae has shiv sena, out arresting people at the drop of a black topi.



levina said:


> I don't your views on UCC yet.



did you mean "know" in between those words??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

jamahir said:


> not even the uae has shiv sena, out arresting people at the drop of a black topi.


Shiv sena at most beats while UAE hangs. I have no love for shiv sena but comparing UAE with it is a thing only you can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

levina said:


> A Kashmiri friend of mine was shocked when Gaana.com app offered him this....
> 
> View attachment 215575
> 
> View attachment 215576
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was furious at the advertisements which flashed on the app, and immediately took this issue to FB.
> The issue of conversion is something that has to be addressed. In my view UCC and abolishing reservation could be a step forward to ending religion-phobia, or bringing about religious harmony in India.
> 
> @Srinivas @utraash @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @ranjeet @jamahir @Rain Man @nair @SpArK @SrNair @Chronos
> 
> @magudi


Well,Levina ji if i start condemning these types of silly advertisements then certain "secular" cabal in this forum will definitely accuse me of being a "Closet Hindutvawadi" or for that a die hard "Sanghi"!This is the current political situation of our country,whenever someone openly condemn these types of blatant conversion campaigns the leftist jholawalas and the "Secular" media quickly accuse him/her of being a right wing Hindutvawadi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jamahir

gslv said:


> Shiv sena at most beats while UAE hangs.



@The_Showstopper and myself have written about those two bombay ladies before... and about her uncle's clinic damaged by a shiv sena mob.

shaheen and renu can answer your point.







this is one the things she wrote...


> She allegedly said that one should not observe bandh for Thackeray's funeral. "We should remember Bhagat Singh and Sukhdev," the post said.



when did sanghi goons/traitors ever respect socialists like bhagat??



> The arrests in neighbouring Thane on Sunday sparked an outrage with Press Council of India chief Markandey Katju on Monday demanding "immediate" action against police personnel involved.



see why markandey katju is hated by sanghis??



> After the comment was posted, a mob of nearly 40 Shiv Sainiks allegedly barged into Dhada's uncles's orthopaedic hospital at Palghar and vandalised the place yesterday.
> 
> However, no arrests were made in connection with the attack.




quote source - Two Mumbai girls arrested for Facebook post against Bal Thackeray get bail : India, News - India Today



gslv said:


> I have no love for shiv sena but comparing UAE with it is a thing only you can do.



compare??

sorry but i wasn't comparing at all... where is the comparison between shiv sena's mumbai and a modern place like uae ( however nato puppet and materialist it is )...

i was merely reacting to your assumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

magudi said:


> @SrNair @indianBong @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @levina @uparyupari @Dragon Ball @Soumitra @drnash @Ivan
> Is this for real?


There is nothing we could do about it.
The only thing they could do right now is to get out , as soon as possible from that Wahhabi infested land.


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> A Kashmiri friend of mine was shocked when Gaana.com app offered him this....
> 
> View attachment 215575
> 
> View attachment 215576
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was furious at the advertisements which flashed on the app, and immediately took this issue to FB.
> The issue of conversion is something that has to be addressed. In my view UCC and abolishing reservation could be a step forward to ending religion-phobia, or bringing about religious harmony in India.
> 
> @Srinivas @utraash @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @ranjeet @jamahir @Rain Man @nair @SpArK @SrNair @Chronos
> 
> @magudi


That's really taking it to the next level. Uncontrolled cyber world has become a frankenstein monster.. where you lure gullible souls. Chances of one in thousand falling prey is very real!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

East or West India Best said:


> idk about that but the world holds you shivlingers in disgust. I can't blame them.



my hands shook for four seconds when saw this.


----------



## Levina

jamahir said:


> my hands shook for four seconds when saw this.


That is chuha-Mandir in Bikaner.
I've visited that temple, and yes, there 're a lot of rodents there.
But be assured thIs temple is a very safe place to visit.



jamahir said:


> not even the uae has shiv sena, out arresting people at the drop of a black topi.
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean "know" in between those words??


Yes....the word "know" Is missing in that sentence. 
Gslv is not so wrong. 
I know the pros and cons of living in ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

levina said:


> That is chuha-Mandir in Bikaner.
> I've visited that temple, and yes, there 're a lot of rodents there.
> But be assured thIs temple is a very safe place to visit.



safe for cats?? 

and remember the plague in surat town in the 90's...



levina said:


> Yes....the word "know" Is missing in that sentence.



can you post in simple words what ucc entails??



levina said:


> Gslv is not so wrong.
> I know the pros and cons of living in ME.



of course you would know... but have such things happened before??


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> To an extent you're right. I might be misunderstood.


Careful yaar... I never feel that place worth of living as a free human..... 
I rejected an opportunity to work with one of the largest telecom company in that region......


----------



## drnash

jamahir said:


> safe for cats??
> 
> and remember the plague in surat town in the 90's...
> 
> 
> 
> can you post in simple words what ucc entails??
> 
> 
> 
> of course you would know... but have such things happened before??


FYI, Surat is 1000 kms away from Bikaner...

Safe for cats?? This is supposed to be cat's version of paradise...gallons of milk and thousands of well nourished rats. If you come across any article which says this particular region is unsafe for rats, pls feel free to share rather than making baseless allegations. thanks.


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> Conversion is related to religions. If UCC is implemented then it would bring an end to hodgepodge of religious law. No religious law would be able to over rule the fundamental principles like equality. And since UCC has gained communal colour so it becomes imperative that UCC be implemented. If not anything it would give a sense of equality to every citizen.
> If you noticed I had used UCC and Reservation in the same sentence, because for once I wanted religion to be put on the back burner. Once religion becomes a secondary issue, conversion issue too would loose its charm. This is how I had equated UCC with conversion. I hope you got the drift of it.
> 
> 
> I don't your views on UCC yet.



Levina you should check trends of other countries where UCC is already in place .... 

I suggested you to read the religious doctrines before going into RCA of why conversion is fiercely professed..... No law can bring down the conversion rate until anti conversion law implemented ...... N plz delve deeper into it than superficial analysis of implementing UCC....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SitaramVillas

jamahir said:


> my hands shook for four seconds when saw this.



Why? I think it is rather cute. Just look at the deference the rats are paying the baby. The are all crowded over on one side and giving a wide berth to the baby just to be by himself/herself.


----------



## gslv

jamahir said:


> @The_Showstopper and myself have written about those two bombay ladies before... and about her uncle's clinic damaged by a shiv sena mob.
> 
> shaheen and renu can answer your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one the things she wrote...
> 
> 
> when did sanghi goons/traitors ever respect socialists like bhagat??
> 
> 
> 
> see why markandey katju is hated by sanghis??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote source - Two Mumbai girls arrested for Facebook post against Bal Thackeray get bail : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> compare??
> 
> sorry but i wasn't comparing at all... where is the comparison between shiv sena's mumbai and a modern place like uae ( however nato puppet and materialist it is )...
> 
> i was merely reacting to your assumption.


If shiv sena wanted, they could have easily killed her and you know they can if they want. UAE might be a heaven for few people but it's non of my concern. Where there is beheadings for blasphemy, the place cannot be considered good. UAE is over glorified and built upon blood and sweat of South Asian labourers. Scandinavian countries are zillion times better than that sand Kingdom. UAE considers outsiders are less than vermin.


You are the one who dragged Mumbai /sena in it, I was just warning @levina about posting something which might be considered offensive in UAE. I didn't quote you or mean to address you. You are the one who at the drop of the hat brings something to comparison to other things. So first refrain from a troll attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

East or West India Best said:


> What do you know about the Horned God and Mother Goddess?





East or West India Best said:


> Your skin is the colour of poo.


Now enjoy the ban.


----------



## uparyupari

jamahir said:


> my hands shook for four seconds when saw this.



You should go to a doctor and check for Palsy or Parkinsons. Brain damage is suspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Chinese Diary - Day 3, Day 4 & Day 5My... - Nara Chandrababu Naidu | Facebook

CBN in China IIChinese Diary - Day 3, Day 4 & Day 5

My 3rd Day in China began by meeting top executives of China Harbour Engineering Company. Mo Wenhe, chairman of the company, told me he was glad to meet me in Beijing.

*Mr. Wenhe told me that his company is keen on replicating their China experience in infrastructure in our state. I have asked them to explore an opportunity to create a Chinese Industrial Park which will have all the Chinese firms under one roof.*

I have also asked them to set up their office in our new Capital, Amaravathi. Following this meeting, *a Memorandum of Understanding was signed between Soma Enterprises and China Habour Engineering Company.*

Later, in a meeting with state-owned China Gezhouba Group Corporation (CGGC), I suggested them to work with my team in construction of dams and linking of rivers.

I told them that they could showcase their work and experience by supporting AP. India will learn from these models and replicate them in other states.* I also asked them to help us in diverting flood-water draining into sea to drought-hit areas of the state.*

My next meeting with the *Guizhou delegation was exciting. They have evinced interest to become a sister province of AP in software.* I welcomed the delegation to visit our state and set up an industrial park.


Guizhou is a province of the People’s Republic of China, located in the southwestern part of the country. Its provincial capital city is Guiyang. Guizhou, which depends on big data and IT services, has the potential to become China’s IT services centre.

Later, on being invited by the Communist Party of China, I had the opportunity to meet International Department Central Committee of Communist Party of China (IDCPC) minister Mr. Wang Jairui in Beijing.

In the past, Mr. Jairui had invited our party leaders to interact with his partymen. I enquired about how Mr Jairui motivates his people and the party cadre. 

On Day 4, I was caught up in a series of meetings with members of International Department Central Committee of Communist Party of China (IDCPC). We then left for Chengdu which was a three-hour journey from Beijing.

In Chengdu, I met* Mr. Wei Hong, Governor of Sichuan. He told me that India and China are the two Asian countries which will have to be watched for in the future*

I was happy to hear that the province is keen to learn about Andhra Pradesh’s culture and tourism potential. 

I told him that China’s story is a learning point for all countries which want to follow the path of development. *The Governor showed keen interest to collaborate the Government of Andhra Pradesh for development of education.*

Day 5 in China began with a round-table meeting in Chengdu on ‘Business opportunities in the state Andhra Pradesh'.

*In a welcome address, Indian Ambassador to the People’s Republic of China Mr. Ashok K. Kantha presented my vision for Andhra Pradesh. He highlighted opportunities in the construction sector in our capital city of Amaravathi for Chinese companies. *

Mr. Kantha listed out reasons about why Chinese companies must look towards Andhra Pradesh as an investment destination:* 1. Cordial relations between India and China, 2. Numerous opportunities India offers, 3. Special advantages Andhra Pradesh has over other states. *
[Is an Ambassador allowed to endorse one state over the other states while he is on official duty abroad??]

Later, in a meeting with Yang Xingping, Vice Chairman of Sichuan Provincial People’s Political Consultative Conference, I learnt about what Sichuan means to China and the story of how it emerged as the first choice for foreign investment in China.

Following the round-table meeting with Chinese business leaders, I met with Tang Liangzhi, Mayor of Sichuan.

He told me *that Sichuan likes to be a sister province to the new State of Andhra Pradesh.* I'm glad that many leaders of China's provinces have evinced interest in becoming partners in development of our state.

I hope this enthusiasm continues.* I will be in Shanghai tomorrow. I have a lot to learn from my new friends. Hoping to wrap up my China tour with a bang.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Srinivas @magudi

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SitaramVillas

Participatory Democracy at work at last.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588543050906894336


----------



## uparyupari

SitaramVillas said:


> Participatory Democracy at work at last.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588543050906894336



Wow. Impressive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SitaramVillas

uparyupari said:


> Wow. Impressive



It is indeed. @realitycheckind is one of the most informed guys on what ails our education sector. If his suggestions are accepted, it is going to be a transformative change.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588553451111469056

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> A Kashmiri friend of mine was shocked when Gaana.com app offered him this....
> 
> View attachment 215575
> 
> View attachment 215576
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was furious at the advertisements which flashed on the app, and immediately took this issue to FB.
> The issue of conversion is something that has to be addressed. In my view UCC and abolishing reservation could be a step forward to ending religion-phobia, or bringing about religious harmony in India.
> 
> @Srinivas @utraash @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @ranjeet @jamahir @Rain Man @nair @SpArK @SrNair @Chronos
> 
> @magudi


Let us help you become a Muslim. Chat with one of our members online to help you find your way to Jannat. 





I mean, how ridiculously shameless can you get?

Btw, I did chat with some of these folks. Surprised that you saw this recently. it is very very common. I trolled them. Said that I am a Muslim and wish to convert to Sikhi. A got lectured on apostasy and that though I can do it in India, in other countries it has the death penalty.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

jamahir said:


> safe for cats??
> 
> and remember the plague in surat town in the 90's...


The chuhas/rodents of this temple remain within the temple.And I've never heard of plague in this region. 



> can you post in simple words what ucc entails??


Get Set Go: Uniform Civil Code v. Personal Laws- Analysis of Indian context




> of course you would know... but have such things happened before??


Yes, recently an Indian was picked up for his FB post.


utraash said:


> Careful yaar... I never feel that place worth of living as a free human.....
> I rejected an opportunity to work with one of the largest telecom company in that region......


Hahaha
You're wrong. To me this place feels just like India. You know why?
When my dad was posted in North eastern part of India, my dad had strictly instructed me not to indulge in a conversation related to north eastern culture with the Nagas (for they might get offended by some of my views, like their diet, use of pig fat etc). Similarly when we were posted in Punjab my mother instructed my brother never to make fun of those who wear turbans.
Things have not changed much, in this part of the world I'm expected to respect their religion and dress modestly, which means to cover my shoulders and knees. Fair enough!!
In return for this I get complete independence to live my life the way I want to. I think even if I were to go in any European country or America, I would 've had to face similar restrictions, we can not expect to get the kind of freedom we get in India elsewhere.
There 've been days when I have returned home as late as 11:30pm (alone). And trust me, not once have I felt unsafe.
Another advantage is that a lot of my family members live here, to me its a home away from home.
I think I have enough self -respect in me not to work as slave for someone, had i ever faced something similar in this part of the world then be assured the very next day I would've returned to India. Lol



SarthakGanguly said:


> Let us help you become a Muslim. Chat with one of our members online to help you find your way to Jannat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, how ridiculously shameless can you get?
> 
> Btw, I did chat with some of these folks. Surprised that you saw this recently. it is very very common. I trolled them. Said that I am a Muslim and wish to convert to Sikhi. A got lectured on apostasy and that though I can do it in India, in other countries it has the death penalty.


This happened to my kashmiri friend, he was very furious when he saw the advertisement. And thats the reason he posted this ad on FB.
Btw I did suggest him to chat with these ppl, just to know how they go about their "job".


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Btw I did suggest him to chat with these ppl, just to know how they go about their "job".


They do it very professionally. Their primary targets are not Indians though - its mostly the disillusioned Western youth who they target. It's a very old racket. Goes back some 1400 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

kadamba-warrior said:


> At this rate, the media will strip him naked to just dhoti and chappals!


Even then they won't spare him.. & he will be vilified for trying to equate himself with Mahatma Gandhi with that sort of attire! 



> Even if he did wear a LV Shawl, what's the big deal? He is the Prime Minister of India and needs to maintain a dress etiquette when he travels abroad - and not make a fool of himself and the nation that he represents by being an AK Anthony everywhere!


You can not expect reason or logic from these serial baiters! They will make something out of nothing to target the one who they despise the most. Attack on Modi started the very first day of his tour... & thanks to social media.. those #presstitutes were exposed & humiliated the very day! Sagarika Gose was humbled by none other than Louis Vuitton itself.. & this another journalist called Mihir Sharma was face palmed by the very person who was a part of Modi's delegation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

SarthakGanguly said:


> Let us help you become a Muslim. Chat with one of our members online to help you find your way to Jannat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, how ridiculously shameless can you get?
> 
> Btw, I did chat with some of these folks. Surprised that you saw this recently. it is very very common. I trolled them. Said that I am a Muslim and wish to convert to Sikhi. A got lectured on apostasy and that though I can do it in India, in other countries it has the death penalty.



Bunch of hypocrites. Death penalty for leaving islam.

Actually there is one more organisation where you get killed for leaving

Guess what it is



SarthakGanguly said:


> They do it very professionally. Their primary targets are not Indians though - its mostly the disillusioned Western youth who they target. It's a very old racket. Goes back some 1400 years.



Instead of swords, they have the internet



jamahir said:


> my hands shook for four seconds when saw this.



Don't be ridiculous.

The rats have as much claim to this planet as the cats and indeed even humans

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

SarthakGanguly said:


> Let us help you become a Muslim. Chat with one of our members online to help you find your way to Jannat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, how ridiculously shameless can you get?
> 
> Btw, I did chat with some of these folks. Surprised that you saw this recently. it is very very common. I trolled them. Said that I am a Muslim and wish to convert to Sikhi. A got lectured on apostasy and that though I can do it in India, in other countries it has the death penalty.



I;ve already converted thrice .... Don't worry I was just joking..

But I annoyed one of them so much they just gave up on me & hanged up the online chat 

But Next time I will DEFINITELY do what you did 

Or better I should call myself a homosexual who wants to convert to Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

gslv said:


> Shiv sena at most beats while UAE hangs. I have no love for shiv sena but comparing UAE with it is a thing only you can do.





magudi said:


> Nahi bhai you don't belong left liberal jhola wallah category
> 
> The jhola wallahs have a certain hard earned dignity it'd be a shame to classify you among them.



I think he is just a closet islamist - that is too embarrassed to admit it, hiding his hardcore religious views under a socialist garb!

He calls himself to be a socialist, the kind that are required to put equality above everything else but has absolutely no stand on UCC!

He so proudly wears his support for dictators (that he calls socialists) on his sleeves but look closely - his favorite dictators are actually crazy Islamists!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kadamba-warrior

magudi said:


> @SrNair @indianBong @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @levina @uparyupari @Dragon Ball @Soumitra @drnash @Ivan
> 
> Is this for real?



As unfortunate as their plight is, sadly India is no position to even build a consensus among its 'secular' public to help, let alone help! They have much better chance calling US/EU/Israel or even Russia for help!

Also, I am not sure if these kinds of banners are going to help their cause at all! If there is any other group of people that the islamists globally hate MORE, that is 'pagan' Hindus. And by trying to associate with Hindus, they are only painting themselves as targets of islamists of all denominations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> The chuhas/rodents of this temple remain within the temple.And I've never heard of plague in this region.
> 
> 
> Get Set Go: Uniform Civil Code v. Personal Laws- Analysis of Indian context
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, recently an Indian was picked up for his FB post.
> 
> Hahaha
> You're wrong. To me this place feels just like India. You know why?
> When my dad was posted in North eastern part of India, my dad had strictly instructed me not to indulge in a conversation related to north eastern culture with the Nagas (for they might get offended by some of my views, like their diet, use of pig fat etc). Similarly when we were posted in Punjab my mother instructed my brother never to make fun of those who wear turbans.
> Things have not changed much, in this part of the world I'm expected to respect their religion and dress modestly, which means to cover my shoulders and knees. Fair enough!!
> In return for this I get complete independence to live my life the way I want to. I think even if I were to go in any European country or America, I would 've had to face similar restrictions, we can not expect to get the kind of freedom we get in India elsewhere.
> There 've been days when I have returned home as late as 11:30pm (alone). And trust me, not once have I felt unsafe.
> Another advantage is that a lot of my family members live here, to me its a home away from home.
> I think I have enough self -respect in me not to work as slave for someone, had i ever faced something similar in this part of the world then be assured the very next day I would've returned to India. Lol
> 
> 
> This happened to my kashmiri friend, he was very furious when he saw the advertisement. And thats the reason he posted this ad on FB.
> Btw I did suggest him to chat with these ppl, just to know how they go about their "job".


My uncle belongs to hotel/cratering industry outsourced many ppl to in that region... He himself has visited Sa n Uae four to five times, so I have little bit idea about that.... 
Naga n Punjab story is completely different than these green zones .... Anyway leave it.... Will discuss the same once you in India........


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> My uncle belongs to hotel/cratering industry outsourced many ppl to in that region... He himself has visited Sa n Uae four to five times, so I have little bit idea about that....
> Naga n Punjab story is completely different than these green zones .... Anyway leave it.... .


Frankly it depends on how many liberties you want to take. If you're somebody to whom respecting others cultures comes easy then I dont think there's an issue. 



> Will discuss the same once you in India.......


July then!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> Frankly it depends on how many liberties you want to take. If you're somebody to whom respecting others cultures comes easy then I dont think there's an issue.
> 
> 
> July then!!!


I always pay my respect to every worthy culture or individuals or country or society but the very same time I will criticize too if there are fallacies or pervert values or wrongdoings exist even in my society....... N believe me I do it with full honesty...... 

Welcome....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> I always pay my respect to every worthy culture or individuals or country or society but the very same time I will criticize too if there are fallacies or pervert values or wrongdoings exist even in my society....... N believe me I do it with full honesty......


And you thought I was making things up? Lol
I dont see much diff between India and UAE, I wont say I'm treated at par with the citizens of UAE (they always get higher priority) but things 're not as bad as ppl imagine it to be. And I dont know what exactly your uncle has told you. (If he told you about SA then pls dont compare it to UAE...lolzz there's a lot of diff between the 2 countries).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> And you thought I was making things up? Lol
> I dont see much diff between India and UAE, I wont say I'm treated at par with the citizens of UAE (they always get higher priority) but things 're not as bad as ppl imagine it to be. And I dont know what exactly your uncle has told you. (If he told you about SA then pls dont compare it to UAE...lolzz there's a lot of diff between the 2 countries).


Chalo maan li aapki baat ... AAP BHALA TOH JAG BHALA...... 
Par main shayad hi gulf region me aau koi job opportunity ke liye lifetime though not pretty sure of the environment in that region ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> Chalo maan li aapki baat ... AAP BHALA TOH JAG BHALA......
> Par main shayad hi gulf region me aau koi job opportunity ke liye lifetime though not pretty sure of the environment in that region ....


It depends on which country you're going to, Qatar,Bahrain and UAE 're fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

levina said:


> It depends on which country you're going to, Qatar,Bahrain and UAE 're fine.


Don't worry I am not very ambitious to make my salary in 6 digit monthly ... I am pretty contented with my 5 digit salary monthly.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Darmashkian said:


> I;ve already converted thrice .... Don't worry I was just joking..
> 
> But I annoyed one of them so much they just gave up on me & hanged up the online chat
> 
> But Next time I will DEFINITELY do what you did
> 
> Or better I should call myself a homosexual who wants to convert to Islam


Yeah, try the homosexual prank.  
Religion has become a commodity that sells.



Chronos said:


> Bunch of hypocrites. Death penalty for leaving islam.
> 
> Actually there is one more organisation where you get killed for leaving
> 
> Guess what it is
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of swords, they have the internet
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> The rats have as much claim to this planet as the cats and indeed even humans


Actually rats have more claim than humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Darmashkian said:


> I;ve already converted thrice .... Don't worry I was just joking..
> 
> But I annoyed one of them so much they just gave up on me & hanged up the online chat
> 
> But Next time I will DEFINITELY do what you did
> 
> Or better I should call myself a homosexual who wants to convert to Islam




Here is how a Buddhist monk took care of this sort of harassment in real life  (from RoL, not RoP).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> I total had 6 hrs electricity in past 24 hrs
> 
> Long live pseudo nationalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have electricity for past 7 hours now....................lets blame Kejriwal..............why these prestitutes not showing it???
> 
> oh wait ..............Punjab is run by BJP ....thats why



Ek Ba'ath toh kehni padengi Congress ke time itne power cut kabhi nahi hue


----------



## indiatester

West Bengal civic polls: More violence reported in Kolkata poll - The Hindu






*The candidates and agents of the opposition parties were targeted, booths were allegedly jammed and eventually captured.*
Amidst reports of electoral malpractices, sporadic violence and allegation of intimidation of candidates, about 52 per cent voters exercised their franchise in the Kolkata Municipal Corporation (KMC) Polls held on Saturday till 1 p.m. Voting will continue till 3 p.m.

There were reports of bombs being hurled in a number of areas in the city and allegation of electoral malpractices reported from many polling booths throughout the day. The candidates and agents of the opposition parties were targeted, booths were allegedly jammed and eventually captured and party offices are vandalised. Trinamool Congress (TMC), which is expected to win the election handsomely, is blamed for the large scale controlled, low-intensity violence, across the city. Even the TMC sympathisers and differently-abled persons were not spared by the TMC cadres.

*The Hindu Journalists obstructed from going near polling booth*

_The Hindu_ journalist Soumya Das and photojournalist Sushanta Patronobish obstructed by locals from visiting polling polls in Garfa area of south Kolkata. In the same area there were reports of media personnel being assaulted. The TMC cadres told them to “go away” or to “face the consequence” and that the “reporters are not allowed to go close to polling stations.”

There were reports of journalists being threatened by the Trinamool Congress in ward number 133 of the KMC in city’s Metaibruz area.

*TMC denies allegation*

While the TMC denied the allegations, Kolkata Police Commissioner Surajit Kar Purakayashtha and West Bengal State Election Commissioner S.R. Upadhayay said that the polls have been largely peaceful.

“We have got allegations and counter allegations at 10-12 places. Senior police officers have been deployed,” Mr Purakayashtha said.

Mr. Upadhyay said that police has been asked to take action on the basis of complaints of political parties.

CPI(M) leader and son of H.A. Halim former Speaker of West Bengal Assembly, Fuad Halim said that he narrowly escaped an attempt on his life when TMC supporters fired at him near Indian Museum.

TMC has, however, denied these allegations. Minister Purnendu Bose said that “small incidents are expected in elections in Bengal.”

“However, we are all aware how Left Front used to conduct elections... But, no big incident has taken place,” said Mr. Bose.

*Kathakali Nandi adds from central Kolkata*

Earlier in the day, BJP candidate Shweta Sinha from Ward 46 complained of proxy voting at the Loreto Day School in Bowbazar area. The BJP supporters claimed that “heavy fighting” was going on inside the polling station. The BJP and Congress party workers complained to the local police station and presiding officer.

Nearly 39 lakh voters will decide the fate of 1,075 candidates in the 144 ward city civic body.


----------



## magudi

Rahul Rally: Congress woos farmers to Sunday rally with liquor promise


@Rain Man ye lo, this is how our @ guynextdoor2's party gets crowd for its nonsensical rallies against progressive bills

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

magudi said:


> Rahul Rally: Congress woos farmers to Sunday rally with liquor promise
> 
> 
> @Rain Man ye lo, this is how our @ guynextdoor2's party gets crowd for its nonsensical rallies against progressive bills



Congress need to get them drunk, who in his right mind would vote for them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

TejasMk3 said:


> Here is how a Buddhist monk took care of this sort of harassment in real life  (from RoL, not RoP).


That was hilarious!!!   

Posting a funny video of a Bihar MP, he made a point without getting any brick bats from opposition. 

Rahul Rao | Facebook


----------



## magudi

Xi Jinping calls on PM Modi to help build China's Bengaluru - The Times of India

Will be a troll fest if someone starts a thread on this one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Seperatists get due respect from Congress leader !

Congress leader compares Modi to Hitler, calls Masarat Alam 'sahab' : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> That was hilarious!!!
> 
> Posting a funny video of a Bihar MP, he made a point without getting any brick bats from opposition.
> 
> Rahul Rao | Facebook



Haha this was epic, shut them up good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589344801364905984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Haha this was epic, shut them up good


I know! 
With his bihari accent and logic he floored the opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Watch TIMES NOW's Vine "You want me to act like a political Cinderella? I am not that: HRD Minister Smriti Irani on #SmritiSpeaksToArnab"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

RG addressing a mega farmer (Kisan) rally

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

@Roybot @JanjaWeed
Dont mind me asking this, what happened to arp2041??? 
I know he has been banned (permanent ban?), his twitter account also seems to be dead. I'm asking you this because you guys knew him outside the forum. Just curious!


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> @Roybot @JanjaWeed
> Dont mind me asking this, what happened to arp2041???
> I know he has been banned (permanent ban?), his twitter account also seems to be dead. I'm asking you this because you guys knew him outside the forum. Just curious!



No idea, didn't know him that well. He is probably still lurking around here, in some other avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> No idea, didn't know him that well. .


I thought you guys knew each other through twitter.


> He is probably still lurking around here, in some other avatar


If so, would he be so hard to spot?
Lol

Chalo thanks!
I was just curious.


----------



## Abingdonboy

The PM stopped his motorcade outside Delhi airport after arriving back from Canada:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> The PM stopped his motorcade outside Delhi airport after arriving back from Canada:




In doing so Mr Modi has managed to cimmunalise even bystanders


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> @Roybot @JanjaWeed
> Dont mind me asking this, what happened to arp2041???
> I know he has been banned (permanent ban?), his twitter account also seems to be dead. I'm asking you this because you guys knew him outside the forum. Just curious!


no news.. not on twitter.. or on watts-app! sounds like he is on a sabbatical! or maybe he is back now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> no news.. not on twitter.. or on watts-app! sounds like he is on a sabbatical! or maybe he is back now...


Or that he got a job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Even Spirit(Daaru) couldn't keep the spirit of Crowd at #KisanRally !flop show!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589667041595916288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589702197555789824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589675998083289089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589703480660463616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589702197555789824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589690430091964418

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> Even Spirit(Daaru) couldn't keep the spirit of Crowd at #KisanRally !flop show!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589667041595916288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589702197555789824


Would Rahul G be forced to take another vacation now???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> Even Spirit(Daaru) couldn't keep the spirit of Crowd at #KisanRally !flop show!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589667041595916288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589702197555789824


The Congress desperately needs to reform itself and move away from dynastic politics- this doesn't fly in India anymore.They seem to think that as long as there is a Gandhi on the ballot they will get votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> Would Rahul G be forced to take another vacation now???


Yes... & that too a permanent one! 



Abingdonboy said:


> The Congress desperately needs to reform itself and move away from dynastic politics- this doesn't fly in India anymore.They seem to think that as long as there is a Gandhi on the ballot they will get votes.


Congress party seems to think what worked for them in the '60s still works in 2015. Having Gandhis at the helm & imposing them on the general public worked in the past, largely due to uninformed majority. However the trend has changed... You can not impress the public by conducting huge rallies with borrowed crowd lured by free booze! 
Recent drubbing in National elections & subsequent state results should have opened Congress's eyes. Then again that's not going to happen when the party hierarchy is surrounded by people suffering from cherry blossom poisoning!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

Drink Voda and instantly become an English wiz:


----------



## IndoCarib

Presstitutes remark row: Modi says media ignoring V K Singh’s good work in Yemen | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Nicky G said:


> *Drink Voda* and instantly become an English wiz:


Vod-Ka???


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Presstitutes remark row: Modi says media ignoring V K Singh’s good work in Yemen | The Indian Express




He even slammed ndtv 

PM knows sentiments of his voters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> He even slammed ndtv
> 
> PM knows sentiments of his voters



Speaking of NDTV; Delhi school urges students to watch NDTV as part of homework.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Guys,

Guynextdoor2 got banned.

Now whom would I troll??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lucid Thoughts

herro


----------



## drnash

Bishnoo loves Beef said:


> herro


I was just wondering, how accommodative would the mods be if someone wants to create an id 'allah loves pork'...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590058190324170754

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

A woman, Nanko Bai, who has been seeking Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal’s intervention in a land matter, fell unconscious near the stage after nobody paid heed to her grievance at the state-level function held to mark the 124th birth centenary of Dr BR Ambedkar here today.


Ahead of the CM’s arrival, her husband, Sohan Singh, who had been sitting on protest in front of the District Administrative Complex for the past several weeks, was also whisked away by the police along with other family members, including daughter-in-law, daughter and three grandchildren.


Sohan Singh has been protesting in front of the Deputy Commissioner’s office against the alleged attempts being made to usurp his land across the border fencing near Gandhu Khilcia Uttar village in Mamdot block.


After all their protests went in vain, Nanko wanted to meet the CM today. But no one allowed her to meet Badal and the moment he left the venue, the woman fell unconscious. She was rushed to the Civil Hospital in an ambulance.


Sohan Singh, who was dropped by the police near the venue after the function was over, said he had been moving from pillar to post to secure the ownership of his 2 acre land, which he had been tilling since 20 years.

Seeking ‘justice’, woman faints at CM’s function

Activists burn CM’s effigy at suicide spot

*Tribune News Service*


*Jalandhar, April 19*

The Dihati Mazdoor Sabha today burnt the effigy of Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal for the alleged failure of his government to deliver a paltry old age pension to Dhilwan-based Somnath, which resulted in his death.


Over a hundred workers gathered today at the spot outside a bank in Dhilwan where the 83-year-old had committed suicide by pouring an inflammable substance and then setting himself afire.


Mazdur Sabha activists alleged that in the election manifesto in 2007, the Badal government had assured to increase the old age pension to Rs400, but the promise remained unfulfilled even after seven years.


"Why can't the government show the same haste in increasing the pension of the elderly as it shows when the salaries of the CM and other ministers has to be increased…Why does the government adopt an indifferent attitude towards the poor," they quipped.

______________________________________________________________________


people are doing suicides for just 250 RS in Punjab now

a shinning example of GOOD GOVERNANCE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590060955427426304
@JanjaWeed @ranjeet @drnash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

This one picture describes Congress party and its dynastic politics,

Rahul* Gandhi*,
Jyotiraditya *Scindia*,
Gaurav *Gogoi*,
Deepender Singh *Hooda*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590143495018401792

#pappumeows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Roybot said:


> This one picture describes Congress party and its dynastic politics,
> 
> Rahul* Gandhi*,
> Jyotiraditya *Scindia*,
> Gaurav *Gogoi*,
> Deepender Singh *Hooda
> *



Dont forget Ashok Chavan sitting behind Hooda who is also son of a powerful ex-congress leader ... others are not famous but i am sure they have their relatives in congress as well as.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Josef K

Bishnoo loves Beef said:


> ??? Idk what you are getting at? Bishnoo is a friend of mine. The guy loves beef.


I have a friend in Bahrain whose name is Mohammed. He loves bacon, vodka and hookers. Do you see me having a name Moe.Loves.Hoes?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lucid Thoughts

Josef K said:


> I have a friend in Bahrain whose name is Mohammed. He loves bacon, vodka and hookers. Do you see me having a name Moe.Loves.Hoes?



Go ahead hindoo.


----------



## Star Wars

Just look at the tweets from the Adarsh liberals...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SitaramVillas

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 216661
> 
> 
> Just look at the tweets from the Adarsh liberals...



Court jesters of the Congress.


----------



## anonymus

Guys, Is it me or has BJP lost plot on Land Ordinance?

I mean BJP knew that Congress is bent on making an issue of land ordinance, there was no election in April-may time period, and farmers are not glued onto television to watch debates.

So why did it chose to re-promulgate that ordinance. Won't it had been much better had it straight away called joint session once RS has sat over that bill for 6 months?

It would have been over in a week thus depriving congress of publicity and time to built momentum on this issue. And this ordinance is good for India. BJP could deploy Jaitely to TV channels to defend this ordinance once it becomes a Law.

Now it has potential to become a festering sore. What is even more worst is that its next renewal date would coincide with Bihar elections.

I would like to get views of members on this issue, and if someone is in connect with rural areas, they could explain as to has it got momentum in rural India or not?



This Maa-Beta duo is so horrible that sometime I think that they are some kind of divine retribution for our collective Sins!!


----------



## Prometheus

It takes a life for Punjab Govt to release Rs84 cr for pensioners

Thank u Punjab Govt.

If u want something done in Punjab ..............Plz die


----------



## WAR-rior

Tridibans said:


>


We need to bring Dr.Swamy to US asap. 

That black girl was shocked to see Swamy having a Harvard degree. Why Swamy Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

levina said:


> @Roybot @JanjaWeed
> Dont mind me asking this, what happened to arp2041???
> I know he has been banned (permanent ban?), his twitter account also seems to be dead. I'm asking you this because you guys knew him outside the forum. Just curious!




Sent yr msg to him ... 

He will contenct u on tweeter he said 

Chhod aaye hum vo galiya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Jason bourne said:


> Sent yr msg to him ...
> 
> He will contenct u on tweeter he said
> 
> Chhod aaye hum vo galiya


I'm NOT on twitter 
Almost an year back he had said that he had found some Levina on Twitter, which was NOT me. He will be sending msg to the wrong Levina. hehehe
Its okay even if he doesnt send me a msg, I was just curious because its long since he made any posts on pdf. 
Give him my rgds.


----------



## IndoCarib

anonymus said:


> Guys, Is it me or has BJP lost plot on Land Ordinance?
> 
> I mean BJP knew that Congress is bent on making an issue of land ordinance, there was no election in April-may time period, and farmers are not glued onto television to watch debates.
> 
> So why did it chose to re-promulgate that ordinance. *Won't it had been much better had it straight away called joint session once RS has sat over that bill for 6 months?*
> 
> It would have been over in a week thus depriving congress of publicity and time to built momentum on this issue. And this ordinance is good for India. BJP could deploy Jaitely to TV channels to defend this ordinance once it becomes a Law.
> 
> Now it has potential to become a festering sore. What is even more worst is that its next renewal date would coincide with Bihar elections.
> 
> I would like to get views of members on this issue, and if someone is in connect with rural areas, they could explain as to has it got momentum in rural India or not?
> 
> 
> 
> This Maa-Beta duo is so horrible that sometime I think that they are some kind of divine retribution for our collective Sins!!


 

Joint session can be called only when a bill has been rejected by either of the houses, and if more than six months have elapsed. You can not call a joint session straight away without introducing the bill in both the houses seperately. It is President's decision to summon a joint session not BJP's.


----------



## cloud_9

Prometheus said:


> It takes a life for Punjab Govt to release Rs84 cr for pensioners
> 
> Thank u Punjab Govt.
> 
> If u want something done in Punjab ..............Plz die


Landed in Punjab last week.........This place is a shit hole.


----------



## anonymus

IndoCarib said:


> Joint session can be called when a bill has been rejected by either of the houses, and if more than six months have elapsed. You can not call a joint session straight away. It is president's decision to summon a joint session. If BJP wants session of both the houses , Pranab da has to be convinced




6 Month have elasped, and President is a rubber stamp.


----------



## IndoCarib

anonymus said:


> 6 Month have elasped, and President is a rubber stamp.


 
That is true. Now is the time to summon the session. They coundt have called the session even before the bill was rejected in either of the houses. President's rubber is equally importnant


----------



## Nicky G

So back to AAP for some comedy:

*'Dragged out of my own house'...'AAP is Khap': Yadav, Bhushan react after party expulsion*

Ashish Khetan vs the Bhushans: The politics of AAP just got dirtier

Nautanki of Arvind Kejriwal: Enough is enough, he has only exposed himself

Would the resident AAP fanboyz like to throw some light on the issue?

Meanwhile what percentage of promises is Kejru baba down to? 50% in two months. By that rate it would be less than 2% by the end of one year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

cloud_9 said:


> Landed in Punjab last week.........This place is a shit hole.




lol

They’ve been running from pillar to post for a mere Rs 250


----------



## Josef K

IndoCarib said:


> President's rubber is equally importnant



*President's rubber* I'm such a juvenile.


----------



## Nicky G

*Bhushan ready with knockout punch, more lethal evidence against Kejriwal *

*New Delhi:* AAP leader Ashish Khetan is a new player in a game where Prashant Bhushan holds all the aces. Khetan has begun with a flurry of punches but the knockout blow will be Bhushan’s privledge.

Rebel leaders like Ajit Jha and Professor Anand are of the view that Khetan is a pawn in Kejriwal’s hands. “ He is more loyal than the King. The real brain behind Khetan is Kejriwal,” said rebel leader Ajit Jha.

Sources close to Bhushan told India Samvad that whistle blower lawyer’s next punch can blow the lid off corruption in Aam Aadmi Party. “ *As founder of AAP, Bhushan has access to secrets which can destroy the very foundation of Kejriwal’s credibility. Core volunteers disenchanted with AAP have provided documentary evidence of corruption relating to party funds*,” said Bhushan’s protégé who was once close to the Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal.

Expelled leaders of AAP have evidence to prove that many entries of donations to party were fudged. Some of the cash transactions have not been shown at all. “ *During 2013 assembly elections we regulated the inflow of money and maintained transparency. But in this year’s assembly polls transparency was thrown to wind by Kejriwal’s men like Pankaj Gupta*,” said Ajit Jha, former member of National executive of AAP , now expelled from the party. Ajit Jha added, “ *If team Kejriwal tries to launch fresh offensive then we would retaliate with more incriminating evidence against them*.”

Sources said Prashant Bhushan was annoyed on Kejriwal when he allegedly instigated Ashish Khetan to target Yogendra Yadav and Bhushan. The reason of being annoyed was the fact that Khetan was introduced to Kejriwal by Prashant Bhushan. “ *In July 2013 AAP was contemplating to start its own news channel. Prashant then introduced Khetan to Kejriwal and Manish Sisodia. However due to paucity of funds the project could not start. Later during Lok Sabha polls Prashant suggested Khetan’s name as candidate for New Delhi seat in the meeting of Political Affairs Committee*,” said a rebel leader. According to him Bhushan felt that he was back stabbed by his protégé when Ashish went public with several tweets against his mentor.

*Sources said that rebel camp has a few audio tapes relating to senior AAP leaders who were negotiating deals with prospective ticket seekers. Besides these tapes, NRI volunteers of UK and US have provided evidence of sending funds to a Chennai based NGO from where salaries were allegedly drawn by two AAP leaders.* These two AAP leaders are close to Kejriwal.


----------



## Lucid Thoughts

cloud_9 said:


> Landed in Punjab last week.........This place is a shit hole.



better than your madras.


----------



## IndoCarib

Josef K said:


> *President's rubber* I'm such a juvenile.


 
oops my bad. I meant rubber stamp !


----------



## cloud_9

Bishnoo loves Beef said:


> better than your madras.


Who the f**k are you and stop being a c*nt!


----------



## Lucid Thoughts

cloud_9 said:


> Who the f**k are you and stop being a c*nt!



You hindoos aren't welcome in Punjab. Go home.


----------



## cloud_9

Bishnoo loves Beef said:


> You hindoos aren't welcome in Punjab. Go home.




You got your head stuck,where the sun never shines.Pull it out,mate!


----------



## Roybot

cloud_9 said:


> You got your head stuck.where sun never shines.Pull it out,mate!



Its the white power Arya Desa kid, needless to say he is fucked in the head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Roybot said:


> Its the white power Arya Desa kid, needless to say he is fucked in the head.


He was a Dogra and according to Dogra History 101, most of them were Hindus before Ranjist Singhs era.So why so much hate for Hindus ?


----------



## Roybot

cloud_9 said:


> *He was a Dogra* and according to Dogra History 101, most of them were Hindus before Ranjist Singhs era.So why so much hate for Hindus ?



I don't buy that story either, he is most likely a false flagger(u know who), trying to create rift between Hindus and Sikhs on a random anonymous forum, as one does . Since his arya desa id got banned permanently, he keeps coming back with the new ones.

The one before this was 'East West India best" or some shyte like that.


----------



## cloud_9

Roybot said:


> I don't buy that story either, he is most likely a false flagger(u know who), trying to create rift between Hindus and Sikhs on a random anonymous forum, as one does . Since his arya desa id got banned permanently, he keeps coming back with the new ones.
> 
> The one before this was 'East West India best" or some shyte like that.


So some people think that Sikhs and Hindus will just go ape shit on each other in real world because few Sikhs and Hindus got into an online bitch fight.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SRP

*Rahul Gandhi's 'Are you serious?' moment*

It takes exceptional gall for a leader of the Congress to call the Modi government a "suit-boot _sarkar_". The party that for 10 years ran the most corrupt government in India's history, that was in bed with every crony capitalist you could find and that got its just deserts at the hands of disgusted voters would like the country to forget contemporary history and look at the Modi government instead as a party for businessmen. Rahul Gandhi also forgets that the biggest land grab in India's history was operated by "suited-booted" people during his government's rule, under the garb of the scandal-ridden sham of creating special economic zones. And who was it who funded the Congress all these years if it was not "suited-booted" people?

Mr Gandhi also seems to forget Congress history. It was Indira Gandhi who amended the law to declare that farmers whose land was taken forcibly by the government could not get "compensation" from the government but only an "amount"- because all landowners were exploitative kulaks and, therefore, did not deserve proper compensation. Now those kulaks have become the builders of India for whom Mr Gandhi's heart bleeds. Going further back in history, it was Jawaharlal Nehru who put land acquisition beyond the pale of judicial review. Indeed Nehru told those who were being displaced to make way for the Hirakud dam that"if you are to suffer, you should suffer in the interest of the country". So when Mr Gandhi stands up to relaunch his political career with bleeding-heart posturing, it is time to ask the question that Robert Vadra posed to a reporter: "Are you serious?"

There are other questions that Mr Gandhi must answer. For while it is true that his party's government raised food procurement prices substantially, did it not also cause the rampant food inflation that his government failed to control, and, therefore, to lose its mandate? Indeed while he can rightly claim credit for the faster growth of agriculture during the Manmohan Singh years, he should be reminded that among the states that have recorded the fastest growth in agricultural output over the past decade are Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh - both ruled by the Bharatiya Janata Party.

The great disservice that Mr Gandhi has done is by casting the debate on forcible land acquisition in terms that suggest that the country does not need businessmen, that it does not need manufacturing, that it does not need physical infrastructure. Indeed he fails to understand that the reason why farming is uneconomical is because average land holdings have shrunk over the decades. That, in turn, is because this country has not created enough non-agricultural jobs, to take pressure off the land. Half the workforce slaves in the fields to generate one-seventh of gross domestic product (GDP); naturally, incomes from farming will be low and often not enough to keep body and soul together. You could address that by raising agricultural product prices, as Mr Gandhi seems to prefer, but that only helps farmers with a marketable surplus, which is a small minority. It also raises the cost of food for the poor, including agricultural labourers who do not own land. Pricing decisions have benefits and costs, and one should keep an eye on both.

There is no shortage of people who think that Mr Gandhi needs some basic lessons in politics. On the evidence provided by his third (or fourth or fifth …) major intervention in Parliament in 11 years, he also needs some lessons in elementary economics and in Congress history.

Rahul Gandhi's 'Are you serious?' moment | Business Standard Editorials

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

Клара said:


> View attachment 216837



can i expect your presence in this thread ( farmer commit suicide in AAP ralley live on TV ), please??

all sangh supporters too.


----------



## Echo_419

SRP said:


> *Rahul Gandhi's 'Are you serious?' moment*
> 
> It takes exceptional gall for a leader of the Congress to call the Modi government a "suit-boot _sarkar_". The party that for 10 years ran the most corrupt government in India's history, that was in bed with every crony capitalist you could find and that got its just deserts at the hands of disgusted voters would like the country to forget contemporary history and look at the Modi government instead as a party for businessmen. Rahul Gandhi also forgets that the biggest land grab in India's history was operated by "suited-booted" people during his government's rule, under the garb of the scandal-ridden sham of creating special economic zones. And who was it who funded the Congress all these years if it was not "suited-booted" people?
> 
> Mr Gandhi also seems to forget Congress history. It was Indira Gandhi who amended the law to declare that farmers whose land was taken forcibly by the government could not get "compensation" from the government but only an "amount"- because all landowners were exploitative kulaks and, therefore, did not deserve proper compensation. Now those kulaks have become the builders of India for whom Mr Gandhi's heart bleeds. Going further back in history, it was Jawaharlal Nehru who put land acquisition beyond the pale of judicial review. Indeed Nehru told those who were being displaced to make way for the Hirakud dam that"if you are to suffer, you should suffer in the interest of the country". So when Mr Gandhi stands up to relaunch his political career with bleeding-heart posturing, it is time to ask the question that Robert Vadra posed to a reporter: "Are you serious?"
> 
> There are other questions that Mr Gandhi must answer. For while it is true that his party's government raised food procurement prices substantially, did it not also cause the rampant food inflation that his government failed to control, and, therefore, to lose its mandate? Indeed while he can rightly claim credit for the faster growth of agriculture during the Manmohan Singh years, he should be reminded that among the states that have recorded the fastest growth in agricultural output over the past decade are Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh - both ruled by the Bharatiya Janata Party.
> 
> The great disservice that Mr Gandhi has done is by casting the debate on forcible land acquisition in terms that suggest that the country does not need businessmen, that it does not need manufacturing, that it does not need physical infrastructure. Indeed he fails to understand that the reason why farming is uneconomical is because average land holdings have shrunk over the decades. That, in turn, is because this country has not created enough non-agricultural jobs, to take pressure off the land. Half the workforce slaves in the fields to generate one-seventh of gross domestic product (GDP); naturally, incomes from farming will be low and often not enough to keep body and soul together. You could address that by raising agricultural product prices, as Mr Gandhi seems to prefer, but that only helps farmers with a marketable surplus, which is a small minority. It also raises the cost of food for the poor, including agricultural labourers who do not own land. Pricing decisions have benefits and costs, and one should keep an eye on both.
> 
> There is no shortage of people who think that Mr Gandhi needs some basic lessons in politics. On the evidence provided by his third (or fourth or fifth …) major intervention in Parliament in 11 years, he also needs some lessons in elementary economics and in Congress history.
> 
> Rahul Gandhi's 'Are you serious?' moment | Business Standard Editorials



Thus idiot cannot do jackshit


----------



## IndoCarib

'Too much democracy' a stumbling block for land bill in India, feel Chinese - The Economic Times


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Клара said:


> View attachment 216968








the resemblance is uncanny

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

Broom speaks it all:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Telangana MLAs to visit Israel as ‘progressive farmers’ - The Times of India


HYDERABAD: *The Telangana government has decided to send an eight-member team, including four MLAs of the ruling TRS with a tag of "progressive farmers", to attend an agriculture exhibition and field trips in Israel. *

The decision has kicked up a row with the opposition BJP questioning the move.

Besides these MLAs, according to a government order (GO), the team comprises V Praveen Rao, registrar and special officer at Professor Jayashankar Telangana State Agricultural University (PJTSAU), L Venkatram Reddy, in charge commissioner of horticulture department, G Mohan Reddy, personal secretary to agriculture minister and P Bhaskar Reddy, progressive farmer-cum-chairman of PACS (Primary Agriculture Cooperative Society).

The GO issued on Monday said the state government has given them nod to visit Israel for attending "19th International Agriculture Exhibition Agritech 2015" in Tel Aviv from April 27 to 30, and also for visits to orchards green houses and open cultivation plots up to 4-5-2015". 

The order does not mention Eanugu Revinder Reddy, Kalvakuntla Vidya Sagar Rao, Gangula Kamalakar and Dasari Manohar Reddy as MLAs, but tags them as "progressive farmers". 

Meanwhile, the opposition BJP attacked the TRS government over the move. 

*"Four TRS MLAs cleared for a trip to Israel as 'progressive farmers' by TRS government. We want to know if chief minister KCR ( K Chandrasekhar Rao) has not found any progressive farmers in entire Telangana for this state-sponsored trip?" *asked Krishna Saagar Rao, spokesman of Telangana BJP.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So half the team will be there for work & the other half will be there for a Holiday..

@itachiii So what are the rumours in TG? When are the GHMC elections? WHo's bound to do well in them & how many MLAs have defected to the TRS from all sides??


----------



## Parul

After listening to Rahul for 3 hrs in a rally, all the farmers collected Rs.100 each and gave to Sonia Gandhi, saying " You should also be compensated... Fasal To Aapki Bhi Kharab Hui Hai! "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> Telangana MLAs to visit Israel as ‘progressive farmers’ - The Times of India
> 
> 
> HYDERABAD: *The Telangana government has decided to send an eight-member team, including four MLAs of the ruling TRS with a tag of "progressive farmers", to attend an agriculture exhibition and field trips in Israel. *
> 
> The decision has kicked up a row with the opposition BJP questioning the move.
> 
> Besides these MLAs, according to a government order (GO), the team comprises V Praveen Rao, registrar and special officer at Professor Jayashankar Telangana State Agricultural University (PJTSAU), L Venkatram Reddy, in charge commissioner of horticulture department, G Mohan Reddy, personal secretary to agriculture minister and P Bhaskar Reddy, progressive farmer-cum-chairman of PACS (Primary Agriculture Cooperative Society).
> 
> The GO issued on Monday said the state government has given them nod to visit Israel for attending "19th International Agriculture Exhibition Agritech 2015" in Tel Aviv from April 27 to 30, and also for visits to orchards green houses and open cultivation plots up to 4-5-2015".
> 
> The order does not mention Eanugu Revinder Reddy, Kalvakuntla Vidya Sagar Rao, Gangula Kamalakar and Dasari Manohar Reddy as MLAs, but tags them as "progressive farmers".
> 
> Meanwhile, the opposition BJP attacked the TRS government over the move.
> 
> *"Four TRS MLAs cleared for a trip to Israel as 'progressive farmers' by TRS government. We want to know if chief minister KCR ( K Chandrasekhar Rao) has not found any progressive farmers in entire Telangana for this state-sponsored trip?" *asked Krishna Saagar Rao, spokesman of Telangana BJP.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> So half the team will be there for work & the other half will be there for a Holiday..
> 
> @itachiii So what are the rumours in TG? When are the GHMC elections? WHo's bound to do well in them & how many MLAs have defected to the TRS from all sides??



No Idea bro, stopped following local news in the state... I would still say bjp-tdp are placed in better stage when compared to trs, simply bcz non-tg who make up a big part in greater hyderabad are in no way gng to vote for trs.. that is the main reason they aare not ready to go for ghmc elections..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

itachiii said:


> No Idea bro, stopped following local news in the state... I would still say bjp-tdp are placed in better stage when compared to trs, simply bcz non-tg who make up a big part in greater hyderabad are in no way gng to vote for trs.. that is the main reason they aare not ready to go for ghmc elections..


Hmm.. Good to know

And you're in your fourth year, right? How was your placement session?


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> Hmm.. Good to know
> 
> And you're in your fourth year, right? How was your placement session?



placed in tcs bro, didn't attend other big company placements with higher packages in a hope to do mba after btech.. I fcked up my cat exam big tym and am screwed now.. !!! later I wrote gre, got a good score, applied to few univs in U.S. waiting for result now.. hw is your education going ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

itachiii said:


> placed in tcs bro, didn't attend other big company placements with higher packages in a hope to do mba after btech.. I fcked up my cat exam big tym and am screwed now.. !!! later I wrote gre, got a good score, applied to few univs in U.S. waiting for result now.. hw is your education going ??



It's going average, not so great.. But I'm still in my first year , add to that I can improve my grades in my previous courses in which I didn't do well.. So there is still hope for me.

But honestly speaking I'm not very interested in Engineering(ECE is my branch) or finance.. I just want to get a CGPA above 7 & do well in the UPSC..
I've already started going through the portion of the UPSC & the testimonies/advice of previous exam-takers & experts..

But TBH I have no idea what I should do with my life

I will not ask more about the placement+MBA stuff if you wish, because I know how much pressure you must be going through.. My cousin despite being in a good college is going through the same phase right now


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591104751787380737
RaGa goes "communal"


----------



## SitaramVillas

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591104751787380737
> RaGa goes "communal"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591136470120804352






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591146803690606592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591147803583373312

Looks like AAPtards have a murder on their hands.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591147412065882112

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> It's going average, not so great.. But I'm still in my first year , add to that I can improve my grades in my previous courses in which I didn't do well.. So there is still hope for me.
> 
> But honestly speaking I'm not very interested in Engineering(ECE is my branch) or finance.. I just want to get a CGPA above 7 & do well in the UPSC..
> I've already started going through the portion of the UPSC & the testimonies/advice of previous exam-takers & experts..


you are just in 1st year and you have a good 3 yrs ahead of you bro.. so chill for now...!!! good that u already fixed a goal.. ATB for that ..



Darmashkian said:


> But TBH I have no idea what I should do with my life


neither does 90% of enggniers that graduate from India bro.. seriously as the saying goes "In India people become engineer, before choosing what to do with there life".. u wl understand it much btr once u complete your engg.(clearing upsc in first go is an exception though )



Darmashkian said:


> I will not ask more about the placement+MBA stuff if you wish, because I know how much pressure you must be going through.. My cousin despite being in a good college is going through the same phase right now



there were days where I couldn't even sleep at night.. but, now I stopped thinking too much abt future.. wl see what future holds for me... but i made up my mind to give my best In whatever field that i move to...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591217064636911617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591217824128864256
@levina @SrNair @nair @Mr.Nair great move by Kerala guv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Many immature members on this forum are dancing like cheergirls to criticise one particular political party on the sorrowful death of farmer in AAP rally but no one is concerned on the condition of farmers in Punjab & step motherly treatment of central government towards Punjab.
Centre has decided to purchase upto *90* percent luster lost wheat whereas relaxation for Punjab is only *10* percent.
Centre relaxes wheat procurement norms in Punjab & Haryana | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Razakkars gaining ground in Maharastra..


----------



## magudi

itachiii said:


> Razakkars gaining ground in Maharastra..




they should gain ground all over India


----------



## Parul

Not a Single AAP Leader attended the funeral of GajendraSingh. This is Exactly as per the 'use & throw' policy of @ArvindKejriwal.
‪#‎KillerKejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Juggernautjatt said:


> Many immature members on this forum are dancing like cheergirls to criticise one particular political party on the sorrowful death of farmer in AAP rally but no one is concerned on the condition of farmers in Punjab & step motherly treatment of central government towards Punjab.
> Centre has decided to purchase upto *90* percent luster lost wheat whereas relaxation for Punjab is only *10* percent.
> Centre relaxes wheat procurement norms in Punjab & Haryana | Business Standard News



step motherly treatment ?? 

10-20% yield loss possible in rain affected wheat crop: Experts | Business Line

Unseasonal rain damaged Haryana’s 78% wheat crop

when haryana has seen a large amount of crop damage as compared to punjab, how could you expect the central govt. to give equal preference to both the states ??


----------



## Parul

जब तक पेड़ पर चढ़ा रहा तब तक AAP का उत्साहित कार्यकर्ता था...

जैसे ही फांसी लगायी तुरंत मोदी सरकार का सताया हुआ किसान हो गया...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Клара said:


> Not a Single AAP Leader attended the funeral of GajendraSingh. This is Exactly as per the 'use & throw' policy of @ArvindKejriwal.
> ‪#‎KillerKejriwal



Not surprising. Could get lynched.

You are here: Home » National » Farmer's family blames AAP for his suicide
*Farmer's family blames AAP for his suicide*
JAIPUR, April 23, 2015, DHNS:

A day after the suicide of Rajasthan farmer Gajendra Singh in New Delhi, his family members have claimed that the handwriting on the suicide note doesn't resemble that of the deceased.

Family members suspect that Gajendra was provoked in the rally to take such a dreadful initiative. The family is now planning to lodge a FIR against the Aam Admi Party.

Farmer's family blames AAP for his suicide

Rajasthan farmer cremated, family lashes out at AAP


----------



## SitaramVillas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593117904696020992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593191033107677187





@isupportaap @Prometheus @jamahir @Juggernautjatt @The_Showstopper @Клара 

Modi's Nepal rescue farce exposed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593191033107677187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @isupportaap @Prometheus @jamahir @Juggernautjatt @The_Showstopper @Клара
> 
> Modi's Nepal rescue farce exposed!



This coming from a fanboy of a 'leader' who couldn't or wouldn't save one farmer dying feet away from him? 

Man these sick fu*ks are cheap and repugnant to even use this for politics.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

itachiii said:


> step motherly treatment ??
> 
> 10-20% yield loss possible in rain affected wheat crop: Experts | Business Line
> 
> Unseasonal rain damaged Haryana’s 78% wheat crop
> 
> when haryana has seen a large amount of crop damage as compared to punjab, how could you expect the central govt. to give equal preference to both the states ??


What made you proclaim that Haryana has seen a large amount of crop damage as compared to Punjab ?

None of your link shows that Punjab has suffered much less than Haryana. Your first link clearly states that the fields in wheat-growing areas *in both states* have been submerged in water, raising fear of major crop loss. And your second link is only a Haryana related news with no mention or comparison with state of Punjab.

Punjab & Haryana are geographical neighbors & effect of rains on crops in Punjab is more or less equal to Haryana. If you have any doubt I recommend you to visit at least any one grain market in Punjab. There is no other way left for poor farmers than spending their nights on railway tracks to protest for their righteous demands.
Rail traffic remains affected in Punjab

Another example showing that farm income has fallen due to drop damage in state.
Farm income dips, so do lease rates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucid Thoughts

Juggernautjatt said:


> What made you proclaim that Haryana has seen a large amount of crop damage as compared to Punjab ?
> 
> None of your link shows that Punjab has suffered much less than Haryana. Your first link clearly states that the fields in wheat-growing areas *in both states* have been submerged in water, raising fear of major crop loss. And your second link is only a Haryana related news with no mention or comparison with state of Punjab.
> 
> Punjab & Haryana are geographical neighbors & effect of rains on crops in Punjab is more or less equal to Haryana. If you have any doubt I recommend you to visit at least any one grain market in Punjab. There is no other way left for poor farmers than spending their nights on railway tracks to protest for their righteous demands.
> Rail traffic remains affected in Punjab
> 
> Another example showing that farm income has fallen due to drop damage in state.
> Farm income dips, so do lease rates



Tell me this, has Punjab ever been treated fairly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Lucid Thoughts said:


> Tell me this, has Punjab ever been treated fairly?




well our Chief Minister ( who happens to be buddy of Shri Modi .....enough thou Modi hates dynastic politics......Badals are still his fav dynastic politicians).................our CM says ..............No never................hell no.............Center treats Punjab as a step son.............Bring Modi sarkaar...........he will send truck full of money to punjab .............then we will provide u jobs and roads and colleges ....and only then u will get medicines in hospitals......only then we will give salaries on time......only then we will give pensions that we havent given for a year now.

People of Punjab are egarly waiting for Shri Modi to become Prime minister of India and end discrimination towards.

When are lok Sabha elections BTW???



Nicky G said:


> This coming from a fanboy of a 'leader' who couldn't or wouldn't save one farmer dying feet away from him?
> 
> Man these sick fu*ks are cheap and repugnant to even use this for politics.




thank u for ur concerns .......plz check the news about Girl who died as she jumped from bus to prevent herslelf from molestration and his mother critically injured .......and no case registered against owner or driver of the Bus in punjab.

why case is not registered ??? Hint - Badal Sahib owns bus transport in Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

Lucid Thoughts said:


> Tell me this, has Punjab ever been treated fairly?



Not since the British left  .......... and they tried to follow the brits back to yingland


----------



## Nicky G

Prometheus said:


> thank u for ur concerns .......plz check the news about Girl who died as she jumped from bus to prevent herslelf from molestration and his mother critically injured .......and no case registered against owner or driver of the Bus in punjab.
> 
> why case is not registered ??? Hint - Badal Sahib owns bus transport in Punjab



We should be thanking Kejru and his fanboys to the new depths they sink to. 

How is the event you mention relevant? Did that happen in front of the CM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G




----------



## Prometheus

Nicky G said:


> We should be thanking Kejru and his fanboys to the new depths they sink to.
> 
> How is the event you mention relevant? Did that happen in front of the CM?




for ur kind Info..................CM of punjab travels with 400 security guards and over 60 vehicles ...........there is no way that any common citizen can get close to him.

Having said that..........just last week a senior citizen did suicide in front of DC office ..................when all his efforts went in vein to get his pension of only Rs 250 ..............yes 250...........failed...................he did wrote to CM and ministers and all the concerned officials .............but Punjab govt dont have enough money to pay a old person Rs250...............because Badal Sahib had to get a 100% pay hike along with a new helicopter.

now u would say that i am spreading rumours..........plz care to read the following news links ,,.......from a genuine newspaper site

It takes a life for Punjab Govt to release Rs 84 cr for pensioners

Thank u for ur time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Congress workers pushing each other to get in the picture with Rahul Gandhi in Grain market in Punjab Height of chamchagiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593623829324406784

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Congress workers pushing each other to get in the picture with Rahul Gandhi in Grain market in Punjab Height of chamchagiri.
> View attachment 217663




Punjab: 14-year-old girl thrown off a bus in Moga by eve teasers, dies - IBNLive

u saw this news???

as per rule , owner of the vehicle is also named as accused ..................but we all knows that NO FIR will be recorded as BADAL SAHIB di bus hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> Congress workers pushing each other to get in the picture with Rahul Gandhi in Grain market in Punjab Height of chamchagiri.
> View attachment 217663




Cong be able to give aap any fight in 2017 ?


----------



## Prometheus

magudi said:


> Cong be able to give aap any fight in 2017 ?




looks not so far.......Akali Dal is still a Big force here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Prometheus said:


> looks not so far.......Akali Dal is still a Big force here



hope cong gets routed with akalis and bjp , rahul re launch bubble will also burst


----------



## Prometheus

magudi said:


> hope cong gets routed with akalis and bjp , rahul re launch bubble will also burst




BJP dont exist in Punjab.............people here dont like Tourist PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

Prometheus said:


> for ur kind Info..................CM of punjab travels with 400 security guards and over 60 vehicles ...........there is no way that any common citizen can get close to him.
> 
> Having said that..........just last week a senior citizen did suicide in front of DC office ..................when all his efforts went in vein to get his pension of only Rs 250 ..............yes 250...........failed...................he did wrote to CM and ministers and all the concerned officials .............but Punjab govt dont have enough money to pay a old person Rs250...............because Badal Sahib had to get a 100% pay hike along with a new helicopter.
> 
> now u would say that i am spreading rumours..........plz care to read the following news links ,,.......from a genuine newspaper site
> 
> It takes a life for Punjab Govt to release Rs 84 cr for pensioners
> 
> Thank u for ur time



Here's your Kejru baba's 15 car motorcade: *Arvind Kejriwal gets VVIP security in Bengaluru, travels in a convoy to naturopathy hospital*

SO if a farmer can get close enough to commit suicide in front of this nautanki CM, there shouldn't be a problem with any other CM.

So when an event such as Delhi happens in Punjab, get back to me.

Until then, ask your Kejru fanboyz to keep their hypocrisy to themselves and let GoI continue its relief effort.


----------



## Prometheus

Nicky G said:


> Here's your Kejru baba's 15 car motorcade: *Arvind Kejriwal gets VVIP security in Bengaluru, travels in a convoy to naturopathy hospital*
> 
> SO if a farmer can get close enough to commit suicide in front of this nautanki CM, there shouldn't be a problem with any other CM.
> 
> So when an event such as Delhi happens in Punjab, get back to me.
> 
> Until then, ask your Kejru fanboyz to keep their hypocrisy to themselves and let GoI continue its relief effort.




Badal Sahib Zindabad

Modi sahib Zindabad

Modi sahib is going to send truck full of money to Punjab ............sare bolo namo namo


----------



## CorporateAffairs

itachiii said:


> Razakkars gaining ground in Maharastra..


Its actually good. #Congressmukthbharat very soon


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593356331869843456
Opinion Poll.Telangana vote shares 2015 
TRS-39.89%(+6.12) 
Congress-23.12%(-1.66)
TDP-16.01%(+1.35) 
BJP-5.57%(-1.27) 

@wolfschanzze your opinion on these figures??


----------



## magudi

Punjab molestation, death: Unfortunate that we own the bus, says Badal - Firstpost


----------



## Prometheus

where are the Bhakts today????


where are those noobs who used to call me disillusioned and a anti-India ..............for speaking against Badal-BJP sarkaar of Punjab????

today , condition of Punjab is being highlighted by national media.

Shame on idiotic bhakts.............

As a Punjabi I better know that u guyz what kinda hell we are living in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

CorporateAffairs said:


> Its actually good. #Congressmukthbharat very soon



Congress is anyday better than a razakar party like MIM ...


----------



## IndoCarib

We at least know where Modi is: Jaitley's barb at Rahul Gandhi's 57-day sabbatical : North, News - India Today



Finance Minister Arun Jaitley on Thursday defended Prime Minister Narendra Modi's frequent foreign jaunts, saying the nation at least knows where he is, a jibe aimed at Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi who took a two-month long sabbatical at a then unknown location abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

looks like


IndoCarib said:


> We at least know where Modi is: Jaitley's barb at Rahul Gandhi's 57-day sabbatical : North, News - India Today
> 
> 
> 
> Finance Minister Arun Jaitley on Thursday defended Prime Minister Narendra Modi's frequent foreign jaunts, saying the nation at least knows where he is, a jibe aimed at Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi who took a two-month long sabbatical at a then unknown location abroad.




BTW Bhakt .............anything to say on Good Governance of Badal-BJP sarkaar????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

magudi said:


> @isupportaap @Prometheus @jamahir @Juggernautjatt @The_Showstopper @Клара
> 
> Modi's Nepal rescue farce exposed!



why does modi never have a sentence for tragedies or actual removal of problems... be it nepal or be it the darjeeling tea plantation workers who died of hunger late last year or the farmer, gajendra singh, who died more or less because modi sarkaar didn't revolutionize india's economic system soon one full year after achieving power??

modi sarkaar's slogan is "jai jawaan, jai bhagwaan" with no time for "jai insaan".


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

jamahir said:


> the farmer, gajendra singh, who died more or less because modi sarkaar didn't revolutionize india's economic system soon one full year after achieving power??



Leaving alone the mention of Gajendra Singh, you think one year is enough time to _"revolutionize" _an economic system?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Bang Galore said:


> Leaving alone the mention of Gajendra Singh, you think one year is enough time to _"revolutionize" _an economic system?



Only in a Libyan style _Jamahiriya




_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

jamahir said:


> why does modi never have a sentence for tragedies or actual removal of problems... be it nepal or be it the darjeeling tea plantation workers who died of hunger late last year or the farmer, gajendra singh, who died more or less because modi sarkaar didn't revolutionize india's economic system soon one full year after achieving power??
> 
> modi sarkaar's slogan is "jai jawaan, jai bhagwaan" with no time for "jai insaan".



Will his sugar coating speeches bring back the dead? Unlike Kejriwal, he is a man of action. Instead of being impressed by your motherland's impressive relief operations in Yemen/ Nepal, you and @The_Showstopper are blinded by hate for Modi..... For you guys nation comes second but Modi hating should be the priority 

Not even our paper stamp MMS was abused this much by Bhakts (even though his tenure saw India's economy plummeting and corruption of 100000000 of crores)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Bang Galore said:


> Leaving alone the mention of Gajendra Singh, you think one year is enough time to _"revolutionize" _an economic system?



one week is enough, in a enlightened socialist revolution... unless one chooses to fill pockets of mukesh ambani and yen aar narayanamurthy.



Roybot said:


> Only in a Libyan style _Jamahiriya_



and why not, sir... effects, ten years after the 1969 al-fatah revolution... from ( The Libya I Once Knew )...


> The Libyan not willing to work would receive the equivalent salary valued today of $ 7,000 USD per month.





> Plus, doctors, hospitals and medicines were all for free. Nobody paid for education in a Libyan school and whoever wanted to continue their education outside the country would receive a substantially good scholarship.





> It was a habit in the country that if someone did not like the car anymore, he only had to abandon the car with the key inside. This was the era of Libya.





> Just to have an idea about Gaddafi's Libya, everything sold was about the same price, $3 USD. There were gigantic supermarkets, but nothing was sold at retail. Anyone wishing to buy rice, for example, would pay $ 3 for the 50 kilo bag. Everything was sold on that basis.





> At the door, I asked the ambassador if he could give us a testimonial about Gaddafi. "Gaddafi is a genius," he said. Surprised, I asked him, "Do you really consider Gaddafi a Genius?" "Yes! A Genius!" he said.



would you not wish to live in such a society??

as for your meme which i didn't copy because of one unnecessary word, it was at least correct about the "authority of the people".

the "green book" explains what is contrary to real democracy... from ( The Green Book - I )...


> Political struggle that results in the victory of a candidate with, for example, 51 per cent of the votes leads to a dictatorial governing body in the guise of a false democracy, since 49 per cent of the electorate is ruled by an instrument of government they did not vote for, but which has been imposed upon them. Such is dictatorship. Besides, this political conflict may produce a governing body that represents only a minority. For when votes are distributed among several candidates, though one polls more than any other, the sum of the votes received by those who received fewer votes might well constitute an overwhelming majority. However, the candidate with fewer votes wins and his success is regarded as legitimate and democratic! In actual fact, dictatorship is established under the cover of false democracy. This is the reality of the political systems prevailing in the world today. They are dictatorial systems and it is evident that they falsify genuine democracy.



actual democracy is decentralized direct-democracy, explained below from ( The Green Book - I )... ( note that the "aam aadmi party" concept of "swaraj" is derivation of decentralized direct-democracy )


> POPULAR CONFERENCES AND PEOPLE'S COMMITTEES
> 
> Popular Conferences are the only means to achieve popular democracy. Any system of government contrary to this method, the method of Popular Conferences, is undemocratic. All the prevailing systems of government in the world today will remain undemocratic, unless they adopt this method. Popular Conferences are the end of the journey of the masses in quest of democracy.
> 
> Popular Conferences and People's Committees are the fruition of the people's struggle for democracy. Popular Conferences and People's Committees are not creations of the imagination; they are the product of thought which has absorbed all human experiments to achieve democracy.
> 
> Direct democracy, if put into practice, is indisputably the ideal method of government. Because it is impossible to gather all people, however small the population, in one place so that they can discuss, discern and decide policies, nations departed from direct democracy, which became an utopian idea detached from reality. It was replaced by various theories of government, such as representative councils, party-coalitions and plebiscites, all of which isolated the masses and prevented them from managing their political affairs.
> 
> These instruments of government - the individual, the class, the sect, the tribe, the parliament and the party struggling to achieve power have plundered the sovereignty of the masses and monopolized politics and authority for themselves.



read the link further to see how the idea can be achieved.

@levina @magudi



Tridibans said:


> For you guys nation comes second but Modi hating should be the priority



and why should me and showstopper be praising a dictator??

i have this to say... "the nation" cannot be a empty political slogan filled with tears of the oppressed and laughs of the unjust... if the instruments of governing in that nation are not for the welfare of its citizens, as clearly understood by any human anywhere via application of common sense, then the leaders of that nation must be pulled down and the instruments of governing replaced.

farmer gajendra singh did not die because americans or aliens forced him to hang... he died because india the political construct failed him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

jamahir said:


> one week is enough, in a enlightened socialist revolution... unless one chooses to fill pockets of mukesh ambani and yen aar narayanamurthy.
> 
> 
> 
> and why not, sir... effects, ten years after the 1969 al-fatah revolution... from ( The Libya I Once Knew )...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you not wish to live in such a society??
> 
> as for your meme which i didn't copy because of one unnecessary word, but it was at least correct about the "authority of the people".
> 
> the "green book" explains what is contrary to real democracy... from ( The Green Book - I )...
> 
> 
> actual democracy is decentralized direct-democracy, explained below from ( The Green Book - I )... ( note that the "aam aadmi party" concept of "swaraj" is derivation of decentralized direct-democracy )
> 
> 
> read the link further to see how the idea can be achieved.
> 
> @levina @magudi
> 
> 
> 
> and why should me and showstopper be praising a dictator??
> 
> i have this to say... "the nation" cannot be a empty political slogan filled with tears of the oppressed and laughs of the unjust... if the instruments of governing in that nation are not for the welfare of its citizens, as clearly understood by any human anywhere via application of common sense, then the leaders of that nation must be pulled down and the instruments of governing replaced.
> 
> farmer gajendra singh did not die because americans or aliens forced him to hang... he died because india the political construct failed him.




Sad to say this.... but brainwashed people like you will never ever change your stance even if your points are contrary to facts....

1) Are you calling 35% of India dictatorial as they voted for Modi? That means you don't believe in our democracy nor our constitution...
2) A simple google search reveals Gajendra singh was neither poor nor a suicidal farmer. It was a political drama gone wrong..... even their family is blaming AAP but no.... for you Modi is responsible.
3) In the other post you said Modi is "Bad" because he did not say enough on the tragedy in Nepal, notwithstanding the fact that he and his administrators have saved thousands in Yemen and Nepal, was the first to mobilize rescue operations 2 hours after the earthquake etc.etc....
4) After interacting with you enough on this forum,. I am now fully convinced that it is not your "love" or patriotism for India but your insanely blind hate for Modi, BJP and anything related to Hindus in general.

BTW you are free to go to Libya and participate in Jamuhriyat or whatever that Gaddafi cult is called. India is for Indians who believe in our constitution and our democracy, be it the Congress or BJP, If the nation has elected a pm, he deserves respect.

http://www.ndtv.com/mumbai-news/5-y...bai-girl-identifies-man-who-raped-her-759653\

Good work by Mumbai Police. Wonder if Seculars will cry foul play even here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Bang Galore said:


> Leaving alone the mention of Gajendra Singh, you think one year is enough time to _"revolutionize" _an economic system?




dont know about one yr and economic revolutionize.................but Punjab knows about 8 years BJP-BADAL good governance and destruction of punjab

here is news flash for u

Harsimrat Badal ( Union Cabinet minister ) - I will investigate who is owner of Orbit bus company

WHo are owner of Orbit ??? ...Hint ....the person who wants to investigate the owner of orbit bus company

bolo namo namo



Tridibans said:


> Sad to say this.... but brainwashed people like you will never ever change your stance even if your points are contrary to facts....
> 
> 1) Are you calling 35% of India dictatorial as they voted for Modi? That means you don't believe in our democracy nor our constitution...
> 2) A simple google search reveals Gajendra singh was neither poor nor a suicidal farmer. It was a political drama gone wrong..... even their family is blaming AAP but no.... for you Modi is responsible.
> 3) In the other post you said Modi is "Bad" because he did not say enough on the tragedy in Nepal, notwithstanding the fact that he and his administrators have saved thousands in Yemen and Nepal, was the first to mobilize rescue operations 2 hours after the earthquake etc.etc....
> 4) After interacting with you enough on this forum,. I am now fully convinced that it is not your "love" or patriotism for India but your insanely blind hate for Modi, BJP and anything related to Hindus in general.
> 
> BTW you are free to go to Libya and participate in Jamuhriyat or whatever that Gaddafi cult is called. India is for Indians who believe in our constitution and our democracy, be it the Congress or BJP, If the nation has elected a pm, he deserves respect.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/mumbai-news/5-year-old-mumbai-girl-identifies-man-who-raped-her-759653?utm_source=ndtv&utm_medium=top-stories-widget&utm_campaign=story-6-http://www.ndtv.com/mumbai-news/5-year-old-mumbai-girl-identifies-man-who-raped-her-759653\
> 
> Good work by Mumbai Police. Wonder if Seculars will cry foul play even here




hello Pseudo nationalist 


Has Shri Modi ji Maharaj tweeted about Badal ke gundaay???

and what happened to "naseeb wala PM"???? Modi lost his naseed that petrol diseal cost increased??


----------



## Tridibans

Prometheus said:


> hello Pseudo nationalist
> 
> 
> Has Shri Modi ji Maharaj tweeted about Badal ke gundaay???
> 
> and what happened to "naseeb wala PM"???? Modi lost his naseed that petrol diseal cost increased??




You see.... India has 29 states.... and about 28 of those have their own problems, concerns, issues...... So for god sakes not everybody is concerned about only Punjab/ Punjabis and AAP rising in Punjab..... The pseudo nationalists and Bhakts in many many bigger states are happy with their democratically elected BJP majority governments in their states. AFAIK, in Punjab too AAP Bhakts like you have democracy where you can vote for Gundawal party and throw SAD/ BJP out.... and trust me Bhakts like me from Maharashtra or Gujarat won't hate you guys for "democratically" electing AAP like we have done here with BJP.

So stop preaching others and prove Punjabis support for AAP in next electiong. Untill then, the SAD+BJP government will be the de facto peoples' choice as this is not Jamahir's Libya or an banana republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> You see.... India has 29 states.... and about 28 of those have their own problems, concerns, issues...... So for god sakes not everybody is concerned about only Punjab/ Punjabis and AAP rising in Punjab..... *The pseudo nationalists and Bhakts in many many bigger states are happy with their democratically elected BJP majority governments in their states*. AFAIK, in Punjab too AAP Bhakts like you have democracy where you can vote for Gundawal party and throw SAD/ BJP out.... and trust me Bhakts like me from Maharashtra or Gujarat won't hate you guys for "democratically" electing AAP like we have done here with BJP.
> 
> So stop preaching others and prove Punjabis support for AAP in next electiong. Untill then, the SAD+BJP government will be the de facto peoples' choice as this is not Jamahir's Libya or an banana republic.




Even marxist states with no BJP presence have pseudo nationalist bhakts like me


----------



## jamahir

Tridibans said:


> Sad to say this.... but brainwashed people like you will never ever change your stance even if your points are contrary to facts....
> 
> 1) Are you calling 35% of India dictatorial as they voted for Modi? That means you don't believe in our democracy nor our constitution...



then you may kindly ask every non-sangh party/group to be happy because "the people have given the mandate to modi saheb"... therefore there is nothing to argue about, yes??

all should chant "bolo namo namo".

believe me, your arguments will fail on a live global conference stage... you are using excuse of "constitution" to forward the modi dictatorship of capitalist/theocratist reactionaries.

go wave "the constitution" in the face of someone just "honor" killed or lynched for being dalit or about to suicide or homeless or in front of the ashes of those 69 tea planatation workers who died of hunger last year or the parents of some four-year-old who was torn apart by dogs.








Tridibans said:


> 2) A simple google search reveals Gajendra singh was neither poor nor a suicidal farmer. It was a political drama gone wrong..... even their family is blaming AAP but no.... for you Modi is responsible.



and we of course ignore the fact that he had gone to delhi to protest the situation of the farmers in his village and the callous attitude of rajashtan government ( bjp rule ).



Tridibans said:


> Good work by Mumbai Police. Wonder if Seculars will cry foul play even here



if you are here to champion mumbai police, how about this ( Mumbai model's rape in police custody: Blame it on the defects in Indian law - Firstpost )??


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 217893



Cheap. Let me guess, an Aaptard ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> Cheap. Let me guess, an Aaptard ?


Insecure. Let me guess, a Feku Bhakt ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 217893


----------



## Lucid Thoughts

The_Showstopper said:


>




Holy sooo much tamasha with this hubris guy.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Bang Galore said:


> Leaving alone the mention of Gajendra Singh, you think one year is enough time to _"revolutionize" _an economic system?



Oyes! In Aladin's Wadiya!


----------



## uparyupari

kadamba-warrior said:


> Oyes! In Aladin's Wadiya!



You mean General Admiral Haffaz Aladeen


----------



## jaatram

Pappu caught copying.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594113121100271617

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Copycat Rahul Gandhi: Congress Vice President caught on camera | IndiaTV News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Looks like BJPs honeymoon period in West Bengal is over lol


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593356331869843456
> Opinion Poll.Telangana vote shares 2015
> TRS-39.89%(+6.12)
> Congress-23.12%(-1.66)
> TDP-16.01%(+1.35)
> BJP-5.57%(-1.27)
> 
> @wolfschanzze your opinion on these figures??


It is only 9 months so naturally the opinion would not show drastic changes.TRS is sitll a new party and its trying to consolidate its vote it recently held a large TRS plenary meeting in LB stadiums 50,000 people came they cooked 600 tonnes mutton, 700 tonnes chicken , along with brain curry,boti curry, sir paya and many other dishes were made for their supporters.
On the other hand BJP and TDP have not done anything remarkable on ground nor is there any kind of protest against Governments policies, the opposition is very silent, almost like chalta hai attitude.But the recent MLC elections gave a jolt to TRS as BJP won 1 seat out of 2 contested in city, BJP is strong in Hyderabad thats for sure, rural areas TDP needs to do something to change the situation.Besides we know how opinion polls are.
But wait for this GHMC elections we will know where we will stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Android said:


> Looks like BJPs honeymoon period in West Bengal is over lol



So why are you getting an orgasm pastor John ?


----------



## Android

SanjeevaniButi said:


> So why are you getting an orgasm pastor John ?



looks like chaddis are loosing support base faster than expected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Android said:


> looks like chaddis are loosing support base faster than expected


It's kind of sad that everyone out there lost self belief about how to maintain their own satrap.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Android said:


> looks like chaddis are loosing support base faster than expected



That is bad news for Nuns in Bengal  .......... or maybe its good news  ? They will finally see some action


----------



## magudi

SanjeevaniButi said:


> That is bad news for Nuns in Bengal  .......... or maybe its good news  ? They will finally see some action





jaatram said:


> It's kind of sad that everyone out there lost self belief about how to maintain their own satrap.








Falta: Extensive violence against Hindus | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

Hello and welcome to Kashmir 2.0 @Indian bong @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @wolfschanzze

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

magudi said:


> Falta: Extensive violence against Hindus | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts
> 
> Hello and welcome to Kashmir 2.0 @Indian bong @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @wolfschanzze



No surprise in the land of Mumtaz Banerjee. The Bongs are getting what they deserve.


----------



## magudi

SanjeevaniButi said:


> No surprise in the land of Mumtaz Banerjee. The Bongs are getting what they deserve.



Not a single mention by mediawhores neither the print media nor presstitutes - ndtv,times,ibn and others


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

magudi said:


> Not a single mention by mediawhores neither the print media nor presstitutes - ndtv,times,ibn and others



Reporting Hindu deaths is not considered "secular". That is just a Fact.

Even *News X *admitted that they sat on the story for 8-10 before finally deciding to Run it  ....... reason ? they did not want to disturb "communal harmony" 

Not a single Bengali News Print or channel has ANY news regard thing this. It is as if it never happened. 

VHP procession was however banned in Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Falta: Extensive violence against Hindus | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts
> 
> Hello and welcome to Kashmir 2.0 @Indian bong @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @wolfschanzze


Tag some secular Bengalis and watch them defend this.


----------



## gslv

Maa, Mati and mamta or ma, Mati andamujahiddin, isn't it correct @Rain Man, @SarthakGanguly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> Tag some secular Bengalis and watch them defend this.



I don't know bengalis here tag here


SanjeevaniButi said:


> Reporting Hindu deaths is not considered "secular". That is just a Fact.
> 
> Even *News X *admitted that they sat on the story for 8-10 before finally deciding to Run it  ....... reason ? they did not want to disturb "communal harmony"
> 
> Not a single Bengali News Print or channel has ANY news regard thing this. It is as if it never happened.
> 
> VHP procession was however banned in Bengal






SarthakGanguly said:


> Tag some secular Bengalis and watch them defend this.



Even bengali media silent 

Btw this is just one incident - it's a weekly affair now , last week it was usthi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> I don't know bengalis here tag here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even bengali media silent
> 
> Btw this is just one incident - it's a weekly affair now , last week it was usthi


It's good that it's happening in Bengal. The more Pandit like situation happens in India, the more will people understand what it's like. Indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


> Falta: Extensive violence against Hindus | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts
> 
> Hello and welcome to Kashmir 2.0 @Indian bong @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @wolfschanzze



I expect this from the AdarshLiberals and Jihadi leaders of WB.

However, if this is allowed to happen while center has Modi and Doval, then they are indeed useless. Police refusing to help such victims alone should be enough to dismiss the state government.

Wake up Mr. PM or a Kashmir 2.0 will be a reality, perhaps before your term ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Nicky G said:


> I expect this from the AdarshLiberals and Jihadi leaders of WB.
> 
> However, if this is allowed to happen while center has Modi and Doval, then they are indeed useless. Police refusing to help such victims alone should be enough to dismiss the state government.
> 
> Wake up Mr. PM or a Kashmir 2.0 will be a reality, perhaps before your term ends.



India is still a democracy and Modi is the PM not the Dictator of India. 

Law and Order is a state subject. You cannot help somebody how is unwilling to be helped.


----------



## Nicky G

SanjeevaniButi said:


> India is still a democracy and Modi is the PM not the Dictator of India.
> 
> Law and Order is a state subject. You cannot help somebody how is unwilling to be helped.



True, however there are grounds to dismiss a state government if it fails to uphold law and order. Has the central government or BJP even raised the issue and demanded a CBI probe so that the media is forced to cover this?

The sense I am getting is that BJP considers WB a lost cause politically, so is not invested much. Which is of course ultimately a national security disaster.

Anyway, what happened to the terror factories case that was being investigated that had links to TMC? Silence as far as I can see.

What happened to the Shardha scam? I am sure they are waiting for 2016 elections, but they will come and go and nothing will change.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Nicky G said:


> True, however there are grounds to dismiss a state government if it fails to uphold law and order. Has the central government or BJP even raised the issue and demanded a CBI probe so that the media is forced to cover this?
> 
> The sense I am getting is that BJP considers WB a lost cause politically, so is not invested much. Which is of course ultimately a national security disaster.
> 
> Anyway, what happened to the terror factories case that was being investigated that had links to TMC? Silence as far as I can see.
> 
> What happened to the Shardha scam? I am sure they are waiting for 2016 elections, but they will come and go and nothing will change.



1. Terror factories is a national security matter, not a political tool to be used for petty gains.

2. WB is a lost cause, but BJP is attempting to make its presence felt unlike its effort in Kerala. Problem is the media in WB is Anti-Hindu and there is no changing that.

3. Shardha scam is the only useful political tool and that has reached its expiry date.

4. Dismissing an elected state govt. is not a joke. It will only give TMC ammunition to win the next election too. Not to mention that it weakens democracy in India and should NEVER be used..


Bengal has been the state that has been enslaved for the longest time in Indian history. First by the muslims then by the British. Centuries of slavery and the mindset it generates cannot be changed in a few decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

SanjeevaniButi said:


> 1. Terror factories is a national security matter, not a political tool to be used for petty gains.
> 
> 2. WB is a lost cause, but BJP is attempting to make its presence felt unlike its effort in Kerala. Problem is the media in WB is Anti-Hindu and there is no changing that.
> 
> 3. Shardha scam is the only useful political tool and that has reached its expiry date.
> 
> 4. Dismissing an elected state govt. is not a joke. It will only give TMC ammunition to win the next election too. Not to mention that it weakens democracy in India and should NEVER be used..
> 
> Bengal has been the state that has been enslaved for the longest time in Indian history. First by the muslims then by the British. Centuries of slavery and the mindset it generates cannot be changed in a few decades.



1. Agreed. So what's the progress? Who has been held accountable?

2. That's defeatist. If a state that brings in 40 MPs is a lost cause, we are in serious trouble. What stops BJP from propping up its media?

3. So it expired without much damage to Mamta. Don't think so. It will be raked up in 2016.

4. I never argued it is a joke, neither is what's happening to Hindus in WB a joke. You just mentioned national security should not be a political tool, then we must not be concerned about giving TMC political ammunition. Democracy is a system that's supposed to serve people, if it fails to do so, its useless as it seems to be in WB.

Clearly drastic action is required in WB, no amount of incremental change is going to help, particularly when BJP can't even be sure of staying in power at the center for the next few terms.

If we wait and do nothing, be prepared for another Kashmir. These people are not going to rest until they drive Hindus out. If you allow it to ferment, stopping it at a later stage will be much harder and bloodier.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Nicky G said:


> 1. Agreed. So what's the progress? Who has been held accountable?



Don't know, I have not bothered to follow p since I have faith the needful will be done 



> 2. That's defeatist. If a state that brings in 40 MPs is a lost cause, we are in serious trouble. What stops BJP from propping up its media?



How do you think News X Ran this story ?



> 3. So it expired without much damage to Mamta. Don't think so. It will be raked up in 2016.



Maybe. Its not very potent anymore. 



> 4. I never argued it is a joke, neither is what's happening to Hindus in WB a joke. You just mentioned national security should not be a political tool, then we must not be concerned about giving TMC political ammunition. Democracy is a system that's supposed to serve people, if it fails to do so, its useless as it seems to be in WB.
> 
> Clearly drastic action is required in WB, no amount of incremental change is going to help, particularly when BJP can't even be sure of staying in power at the center for the next few terms.
> 
> If we wait and do nothing, be prepared for another Kashmir. These people are not going to rest until they drive Hindus out. If you allow it to ferment, stopping it at a later stage will be much harder and bloodier.



You have to stop it with hard work and patience, not by knee jerk reactions. This has been happening for the last couple of decades. Just because you have become aware of it now, does not mean the world starts and ends with you. 

Be prepared to run a 10 year marathon. If you cannot do that, then get out of the way of those who are prepared to do it.


----------



## Nicky G

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Don't know, I have not bothered to follow p since I have faith the needful will be done



Precisely the point. It has gone quite when it never should have. I seldom have faith, maybe that's my problem.



> How do you think News X Ran this story ?



Too little too late.

Have the BJP even demanded a CBI inquiry as to the role of the police and state administration?

A grand opportunity to not only solve a national problem but score big points politically and globally, which will not be grabbed as usual.



> You have to stop it with hard work and patience, not by knee jerk reactions. This has been happening for the last couple of decades. Just because you have become aware of it now, does not mean the world starts and ends with you.
> 
> Be prepared to run a 10 year marathon. If you cannot do that, then get out of the way of those who are prepared to do it.



Ok, sir, I am perfectly open to being educated. Let me know the steps that have been taken in the last couple of decades. As I see it, the attacks on Hindus have only become more frequent as the Muslim population rises, both legal and otherwise, propped by a TMC government, which is much more brazen than the left.

I am not in the way, I am just another key-board warrior. I don't see anything changing for the good by incremental changes. Too late for that. I would love to be wrong, but I can't go by faith, I need to see concrete steps.

The terror factory case was a golden opportunity to nab these anti-nationals and that has thus far gone nowhere.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Nicky G said:


> Precisely the point. It has gone quite when it never should have. I seldom have faith, maybe that's my problem.
> 
> Too little too late.
> Have the BJP even demanded a CBI inquiry as to the role of the police and state administration?
> 
> A grand opportunity to not only solve a national problem but score big points politically and globally, which will not be grabbed as usual.
> 
> Ok, sir, I am perfectly open to being educated. Let me know the steps that have been taken in the last couple of decades. As I see it, the attacks on Hindus have only become more frequent as the Muslim population rises, both legal and otherwise, propped by a TMC government, which is much more brazen than the left.
> 
> I am not in the way, I am just another key-board warrior. I don't see anything changing for the good by incremental changes. Too late for that. I would love to be wrong, but I can't go by faith, I need to see concrete steps.
> 
> The terror factory case was a golden opportunity to nab these anti-nationals and that has thus far gone nowhere.



BJP do not have to act like the AAP and JD by demanding CBI inquiry every time there is a political battle to be fought. Political battles have to be fought in the minds of the people, not in the court of law. 

Its only now, for the first time in the History of India that a Pro Hindu party like BJP has come to power. Give it 10 years before passing judgement. 

Stop reacting to every unpleasant news by abusing the BJP and Modi. If you want the right to abuse them, first give them your unwavering support for at least 5 years.


----------



## Nicky G

SanjeevaniButi said:


> BJP do not have to act like the AAP and JD by demanding CBI inquiry every time there is a political battle to be fought. Political battles have to be fought in the minds of the people, not in the court of law.
> 
> Its only now, for the first time in the History of India that a Pro Hindu party like BJP has come to power. Give it 10 years before passing judgement.
> 
> Stop reacting to every unpleasant news by abusing the BJP and Modi. If you want the right to abuse them, first give them your unwavering support for at least 5 years.



The incidence that we are discussing is no small matter where there are serious questions about the involvement of the sate government. You are seriously arguing that such an event does not deserve a CBI inquiry when we order CBI inquiries over the rape of a couple of girls in UP?

Sure I am all for giving BJP time, but that does not mean i am not going to question them from time to time. Besides, it not like any sane Hindu has any option apart from them at this stage.

I am not abusing anyone. I am merely asking them to act as I see fit. I didn't even vote as I was not in India at the time, does not mean I don't have the right to question their actions or inactions.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Nicky G said:


> The incidence that we are discussing is no small matter where there are serious questions about the involvement of the sate government. You are seriously arguing that such an event does not deserve a CBI inquiry when we order CBI inquiries over the rape of a couple of girls in UP?
> 
> Sure I am all for giving BJP time, but that does not mean i am not going to question them from time to time. Besides, it not like any sane Hindu has any option apart from them at this stage.
> 
> I am not abusing anyone. I am merely asking them to act as I see fit. I didn't even vote as I was not in India at the time, does not mean I don't have the right to question their actions or inactions.



Mob attacks and violence has always been part of WB political landscape. It cannot be wished away nor can it be seen in isolation. 

CBI official mandate is to probe crimes that crosses state borders. Since the attack took place in WB and did not cross that state border, CBI has no role to play. First it has to be proven that the criminal crossed into BD or escaped outside WB. 

You can question their action and I have given you the answer to your question. WB is a basket case, there is no quick solution in sight.


----------



## anonymus

magudi said:


> I don't know bengalis here tag here



Let me do that for you. @scorpionx .




magudi said:


> Falta: Extensive violence against Hindus | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts
> 
> Hello and welcome to Kashmir 2.0 @Indian bong @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando @wolfschanzze


----------



## jaatram

AAP takes a U TURN on farmer compensation, Rs 20,000 only if 70% of crop destruction per acre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

jaatram said:


> AAP takes a U TURN on farmer compensation, Rs 20,000 only if 70% of crop destruction per acre.



You cant expect more from khujliwal.

People of delhi is now suffering for their own wrong selection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> AAP takes a U TURN on farmer compensation, Rs 20,000 only if 70% of crop destruction per acre.




and MODI didnt do U-Turn .........he just filed afidavit in Supreme court that BJP manifesto can go to hell.............we wont pay 50% profit to farmers .............

BTW Bhakt ..............I hope u guyz would love to travel in Badal-BJP buses

Sare bolo shri Feku Maharaj ki .................wtf

These Bhakts are so cute and confused .............they say law and order is a state subject only in non-BJP ruled states

where ever BJP is in power................any crime is GOD's will

Punjab minister kicks up row, calls death of Moga molestation victim 'God's will' - The Times of India



Ammyy said:


> You cant expect more from khujliwal.
> 
> People of delhi is now suffering for their own wrong selection.




here comes another Bhakt

dont u ever get tied by worshiping Feku???



Nicky G said:


> The incidence that we are discussing is no small matter where there are serious questions about the involvement of the sate government. You are seriously arguing that such an event does not deserve a CBI inquiry when we order CBI inquiries over the rape of a couple of girls in UP?
> 
> Sure I am all for giving BJP time, but that does not mean i am not going to question them from time to time. Besides, it not like any sane Hindu has any option apart from them at this stage.
> 
> I am not abusing anyone. I am merely asking them to act as I see fit. I didn't even vote as I was not in India at the time, does not mean I don't have the right to question their actions or inactions.





sare bolo NAMO NAMO

BJP leader’s kin to undergo lie-detector test


----------



## Ammyy

> here comes another Bhakt
> 
> dont u ever get tied by worshiping Feku???



 Khujliwal ke khilaf kuch nahi sun sakte .... delhi ko kya ch**** banaya khujli ne, he proves that all delhiites are idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

SanjeevaniButi said:


> BJP do not have to act like the AAP and JD by demanding CBI inquiry every time there is a political battle to be fought. Political battles have to be fought in the minds of the people, not in the court of law.
> 
> Its only now, for the first time in the History of India that a Pro Hindu party like BJP has come to power. Give it 10 years before passing judgement.
> 
> Stop reacting to every unpleasant news by abusing the BJP and Modi. If you want the right to abuse them, first give them your unwavering support for at least 5 years.




NAMO NAMO


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594465663839666176


Ammyy said:


> Khujliwal ke khilaf kuch nahi sun sakte .... delhi ko kya ch**** banaya khujli ne, he proves that all delhiites are idiot.




nope only 35% are idiots ..............they are called Bhakts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

Prometheus said:


> nope only 35% are idiots ..............they are called Bhakts



I thought 50% in delhi those voted for Khujli called idiots.

Even he gave you a day dedicated to lovers of Khujliwal " the Kejriwal day at 1st April " .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> and MODI didnt do U-Turn .........he just filed afidavit in Supreme court that BJP manifesto can go to hell.............we wont pay 50% profit to farmers .............
> 
> BTW Bhakt ..............I hope u guyz would love to travel in Badal-BJP buses
> 
> Sare bolo shri Feku Maharaj ki .................wtf
> 
> These Bhakts are so cute and confused .............they say law and order is a state subject only in non-BJP ruled states
> 
> where ever BJP is in power................any crime is GOD's will
> 
> Punjab minister kicks up row, calls death of Moga molestation victim 'God's will' - The Times of India


I know you have nothing to say about what u quoted. 
You don't have guts to criticize how AAP made fool of farmers in Delhi. Hell Kejriwal couldn't get off his @ss when a farmer committed suicide in front of him. Kejriwal is milking Punjabi NRIs for funds just like he milked Shanti Bhushan when AAP was floated with His money. You will get the stick too, wait for it.



Prometheus said:


> NAMO NAMO
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594465663839666176
> 
> 
> 
> nope only 35% are idiots ..............they are called Bhakts


I heard AAP's Swaraj was all about Tractor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

jaatram said:


> I know you have nothing to say about what u quoted.
> You don't have guts to criticize how AAP made fool of farmers in Delhi. Hell Kejriwal couldn't get off his @ss when a farmer committed suicide in front of him. Kejriwal is milking Punjabi NRIs for funds just like he milked Shanti Bhushan when AAP was floated with His money. You will get the stick too, wait for it.



He is still celebrating Kejriwal day (1st April)


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> I know you have nothing to say about what u quoted.
> You don't have guts to criticize how AAP made fool of farmers in Delhi. Hell Kejriwal couldn't get off his @ss when a farmer committed suicide in front of him. Kejriwal is milking Punjabi NRIs for funds just like he milked Shanti Bhushan when AAP was floated with His money. You will get the stick too, wait for it.




Dear Bhakt ,
I hope u are having good sticks as u mentioned in ur comment. Moreover I wish that u dont ignore that "DANDA" that BJP is using.

Compensation rate in Punjab was only Rs1500 till last year...............which was increased to Rs 10,000 only when AK announced his . Moreover , Punjab and haryana also provide compensation when majority of the crops are destroyed , Punjab have a strange formula to assess damage ..............and mosty compensation comes in hundreds like Rs 600 or 400 etc.

I hope that u keep open minded to the misdeeds and false promises that MODI has done. In Punjab , BJP is the Demon , and Badals are the devil.

Take care , I wish u happy worshiping the Feku lord.



Ammyy said:


> He is still celebrating Kejriwal day (1st April)




Nope.........Punjab celebrates Sukhbir Badal and his FEKU mitra day

Sukhbir badal says Punjab is more developed than Japan  .................now be a nice Bhakt and start defending friend of ur FEKU lord



jaatram said:


> I know you have nothing to say about what u quoted.
> You don't have guts to criticize how AAP made fool of farmers in Delhi. Hell Kejriwal couldn't get off his @ss when a farmer committed suicide in front of him. Kejriwal is milking Punjabi NRIs for funds just like he milked Shanti Bhushan when AAP was floated with His money. You will get the stick too, wait for it.
> 
> 
> I heard AAP's Swaraj was all about Tractor.




i hope u saw this video properly.

For Punjabis , Swaraj is tractor.............................in common language here ...........no one knows what swaraj means.

We just want Badal-BJP out of Punjab ....and want our old Punjab back.

Hate Punjabis or labell us Khalistanis...........we are the one suffering from hands of BJP-Badals

fire in the neighbours house is seen as lohri...............fire felt only when ur own house is on fire


----------



## Ammyy

Prometheus said:


> Nope.........Punjab celebrates Sukhbir Badal and his FEKU mitra day
> 
> Sukhbir badal says Punjab is more developed than Japan  .................now be a nice Bhakt and start defending friend of ur FEKU lord



 Entire India has same problem but delhi is something unique thanks to khujliwal  
Logo to c***** banana koi kejriwal se seekhe ... Hats off to him. 

BTW happy Khujliwal day for next year in advance


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> Dear Bhakt ,
> I hope u are having good sticks as u mentioned in ur comment. Moreover I wish that u dont ignore that "DANDA" that BJP is using.
> 
> Compensation rate in Punjab was only Rs1500 till last year...............which was increased to Rs 10,000 only when AK announced his . Moreover , Punjab and haryana also provide compensation when majority of the crops are destroyed , Punjab have a strange formula to assess damage ..............and mosty compensation comes in hundreds like Rs 600 or 400 etc.
> 
> I hope that u keep open minded to the misdeeds and false promises that MODI has done. In Punjab , BJP is the Demon , and Badals are the devil.
> 
> Take care , I wish u happy worshiping the Feku lord.



What about AAP's Angels in Delhi? 
Brother of AAP's MLA beat his wife and says she is BJP agent. 
Guests Teacher's grievances are not heard and have been labelled as BJP agents. 
Another AAP's MLA beat a MCD JE 

You too Take Care, I wish u happy worshiping the Disillusion.


----------



## Prometheus

Ammyy said:


> Entire India has same problem but delhi is something unique thanks to khujliwal
> Logo to c***** banana koi kejriwal se seekhe ... Hats off to him.
> 
> BTW happy Khujliwal day for next year in advance




Thank u Bhakt............I wish that u stay in ur dreaming world and never have to face realities of the world


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> i hope u saw this video properly.
> 
> For Punjabis , Swaraj is tractor.............................in common language here ...........no one knows what swaraj means.
> 
> We just want Badal-BJP out of Punjab ....and want our old Punjab back.
> 
> *Hate Punjabis or labell us Khalistanis*...........we are the one suffering from hands of BJP-Badals
> 
> fire in the neighbours house is seen as lohri...............fire felt only when ur own house is on fire



Bold Part: Victim card well played.


----------



## Prometheus

jaatram said:


> What about AAP's Angels in Delhi?
> Brother of AAP's MLA beat his wife and says she is BJP agent.
> Guests Teacher's grievances are not heard and have been labelled as BJP agents.
> Another AAP's MLA beat a MCD JE
> 
> You too Take Care, I wish u happy worshiping the Disillusion.




Dear Bhakt,

Plz serach Punjab BJP minister anil joshi...................and return to me back......i want u to stay ready to defend his crimes



jaatram said:


> Bold Part: Victim card well played.




So when is Modi directing law enforcement agencies to arrest Harsimrat badal ( his cabinet minister)


----------



## Ammyy

Prometheus said:


> thank u for issuing me the certificate of ANti-national.
> 
> @ranjeet ..........i hope when u get unbanned .....to see thatl



 Supporter of moist, separatist dnt like to be called anti national who take aid from foreign NGOs, those all are accused of Anti national activities. 



> Bhakts are really amazingly fool



Only khujli bhakt fits this category  cause only you can celebrate Kejriwal day not others. So many idiots chose Khujli to celebrate this day


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> Dear Bhakt,
> 
> Plz serach Punjab BJP minister anil joshi...................and return to me back......i want u to stay ready to defend his crimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Modi directing law enforcement agencies to arrest Harsimrat badal ( his cabinet minister)


Maafi de do, hum rajneeti karne nahi aaye hai yahan... Modi aur Rajnath politics na kare Manish Sisodiya ko blame karke.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ammyy

@Prometheus now you start to play victim and start to report my post  

When you cant face same language that you using for others start to pretend innocent? 

You really deserve to a Kejriwal fan ... BTS happy Khejriwal day in advance for next year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Prometheus said:


> NAMO NAMO
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594465663839666176



What has Modi got to do with this you Moron ? or does your entire universe revolve around Modi ? Get help for your psychiatric disorder before you go full retard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Prometheus said:


> thank u for issuing me the certificate of ANti-national.
> 
> @ranjeet ..........i hope when u get unbanned .....to see that Bhakts are really amazingly fool


to be honest he didn't called "YOU" Anti National but the party.



Ammyy said:


> @Prometheus now you start to play victim and start to report my post
> 
> When you cant face same language that you using for others start to pretend innocent?
> 
> You really deserve to a Kejriwal fan ... BTS happy Khejriwal day in advance for next year


AAP survives on victim hood, it's like oxygen to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

Lets wait for 5 years before we start judging BJP. So far they have been average but heaps better than congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


>



WTF....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


>



is it by any chance Rahul !!


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> WTF....



Quora these days , there are lot more , just goes on to show the kind of hatred we are dealing with these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Delhi's lawmakers or law breakers: AAP MLAs face cases of riot


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Quora these days , there are lot more , just goes on to show the kind of hatred we are dealing with these days



Or idiocy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

IndoCarib said:


> Delhi's lawmakers or law breakers: AAP MLAs face cases of riot


They are doing a new kind of politics. Where law applies to others but not to AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Promising a revamp of Delhi's educationsystem, the state government on Saturday said it will form its own education board on the lines of CBSE and NCERT, come out with new syllabus and also amend existing education laws.

In a first-of-its kind interaction under one roof, Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal and Deputy Chief Minister Manish Sisosia today met principals of all the government schools at Tyagraj Stadium. The announcement came during the interactive session.

"Education system in Delhi is working on an Act made in 1973, which has become old. World has moved on but we are still following old law. We have to rewrite it according to modern vision and modern education system," Sisodia said seeking suggestions from the principal to amend it.

We don't even have our own education board and we need it now along with our own new syllabus. I am not saying that CBSE or NCERT is wrong but we will make our own board as per the demand of Delhi," he said without giving any timeline to the proposal.

While speaking at the interaction session, Kejriwal said that education is on the priority of his government. He claimed that the government's seriousness can be gauged with the first-of-its kind interaction.

"If we can impart better education then within one generation we can eradicate poverty, unemployment and can develop this city. We need to bring two major changes in education system, which is improvement of infrastructure and quality of education," Kejriwal said.

Highlighting the problems of government schools, he said we need better infrastructure. If there are 100 students in one class, then how will a teacher teach them. In a move to improve infrastructure, government has done mapping of all the government schools and made a list of their infrastructural need.

"Education department has done mapping of all the schools about the requirement of schools and availability of land. We have sent this proposal to PWD department asking them to make enough classrooms so that there are not over 40 students in a class. They will have to deliver these classrooms in next one and half years," Kejriwal said.

Asking to turn government schools into model school, Kejriwal said,"There is only one parameter of model school, a government school in which we can send our kids. Even 90 per cent of government schools principal send their children to private schools."

Government has also made a list of things which will be there in each model schools. Department has also identified deficiency of benches, desk, laboratories, toilets, computer room and auditorium but implementation will take some time.

Kejriwal said that his target is to make Delhi government schools better than private schools in five years. To fulfil their pre-poll promise, Kejriwal announced to open 45 new model schools in a year.

"We will open 45 new schools in a year and it will be at par with private schools and we will also ensure that existing schools will be updated according to the parameters of model school," Kejriwal said.

The Chief Minister also threw an open challenge to the gathering of school principals and asked them to improve the education quality of their schools within a year and submit a blueprint to achieve it.

"Improvement of education will be judged on two parameter-- academic performance and parents' satisfaction. Academic performance of each class will be checked on the basis of passing percentage and average marks. Parents feedback will be taken at the beginning and end of academic session," Kejriwal said.

Government will support the infrastructural and monetary requirement of schools after the presentation of blueprint by the principal. "We will give every support, which schools need but will not be able to open classrooms within few months. But, in return we need performance," Kejriwal said.

Pitching for encouraging principals and teachers Kejriwal said, after a year government will assess performance of schools. Top 10 performing principals and teachers will be sent to foreign countries for exchange programme and training.

"Those principals who can achieve the target will get a hefty amount of double increment as performance allowance each month for a year. Best performing teachers will also get state recognition," Kejriwal announced.
Asking principals to come up with solution to improve the schools, Kejriwal quoted an idiom 'Only the wearer knows where the shoe pinches'.

"You can write to director education for blueprint and for any suggestions can direly send email to me," he said.
Delhi: AAP government to form its own education board, rewrite Education Act | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

IndoCarib said:


> Delhi's lawmakers or law breakers: AAP MLAs face cases of riot



Aaptards only got birth right to ask question to others but dnt ask question about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


>



That's some Grade A retarded sh*t. I am in awe of the mind that comes up with such an argument, unless the dude is merely trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

SarthakGanguly said:


> Tag some secular Bengalis and watch them defend this.


When did you see Bengalis defending communal riots here? And what exactly to defend when we are running short on details? The monkey has not shown its tail yet and you all have started clamoring, Sarthak. It is unfortunate, as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Engineer Paad

Reason why #PutraJeevakBeej should be banned all over the world and Baba Ramdev should be put behind bars


----------



## SarthakGanguly

scorpionx said:


> When did you see Bengalis defending communal riots here? And what exactly to defend when we are running short on details? The monkey has not shown its tail yet and you all have started clamoring, Sarthak. It is unfortunate, as usual.


Dada, you missed my point. The issue is not that they are defending it. But they are conspicuous by their absence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

SarthakGanguly said:


> Dada, you missed my point. The issue is not that they are defending it. But they are conspicuous by their absence.


The media does not report it here and apart from facebook we have no information available about this incident. My colleague who lives in that place told me about it but nothing like what or who started it. So, why bother about it unnecessarily when situation has been taken under control? Or people here are expecting Bengalis to start crusade on Muslims based upon reports from 'Hindu Samhati' now?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

scorpionx said:


> The media does not report it here


Das ist die problem.


----------



## scorpionx

SarthakGanguly said:


> Das ist die problem.


If media starts it reporting like 'Muslims/Hindus burn down Hindu/Muslim house', I see that as a problem.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

scorpionx said:


> If media starts it reporting like 'Muslims/Hindus burn down Hindu/Muslim house', I see that as a problem.


Media needs to report bluntly. Without measuring how many people see it as a problem.
If Hindus attack, it needs to write Hindus attack; 9 Muslims killed. If Muslims attack, similar headlines should be highlighted. The former is done. The latter is not.  There have been instances of riots in the past 5 years that I picked up from foreign news outlets and NOT from Indian media. I see that as a bigger problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

SarthakGanguly said:


> Media needs to report bluntly. Without measuring how many people see it as a problem.
> If Hindus attack, it needs to write Hindus attack; 9 Muslims killed. If Muslims attack, similar headlines should be highlighted. The former is done. The latter is not.  There have been instances of riots in the past 5 years that I picked up from foreign news outlets and NOT from Indian media. I see that as a bigger problem.


If we are speaking about Bengali media till now, they maintain a consistent decorum about reporting communal riots, strictly adhering to details that are only necessary to print given the sensitivity about religious sentiments. Nothing wrong in it if you see carefully the very reason behind it. If they have not reported about atrocities by 'Muslims', they have been careful about not mentioning those by HIndus too. And I appreciate the reasoning behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

scorpionx said:


> If we are speaking about Bengali media till now, they maintain a consistent decorum about reporting communal riots, strictly adhering to details that are only necessary to print given the sensitivity about religious sentiments. Nothing wrong in it if you see carefully the very reason behind it. If they have not reported about atrocities by 'Muslims', they have been careful about not mentioning those by HIndus too. And I appreciate the reasoning behind it.


No, I am talking about the National media. Bengal media is something I am personally not much aware of. The Canning riots, the Deganga riots - within the last 5 years were something I picked up from non Indian sources first. And most Bengalis I asked had never heard of them. Bengalis died. But they are all aware of the nun gang-rape incident.

Don't take this as my beating Bengalis here. I am talking about the media narrative and social awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

SarthakGanguly said:


> No, I am talking about the National media. Bengal media is something I am personally not much aware of. The Canning riots, the Deganga riots - within the last 5 years were something I picked up from non Indian sources first. And most Bengalis I asked had never heard of them. Bengalis died. But they are all aware of the nun gang-rape incident.
> 
> Don't take this as my beating Bengalis here. I am talking about the media narrative and social awareness.


Now, kindly don't thump the deficiencies of national media (if you call it so) on Bengalis of this forum then. As far as Nun rape is concerned, media and the public (unfortunately not the church) were sure about one thing from the beginning and that was it had nothing to do with any Hindu fanatic group. 'Seculars' did a fine job, didn't they? And the minor blast in Belur math got equal attention all over and Bengalis were not less concerned about the sanctity of the RKM here. So, please before taking potshots on Bengalis, take these facts into considerations too. The unnecessary sarcasms now bore me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Don't know what's happening but twitter is on fire with #godhraagain hashtag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


> Don't know what's happening but twitter is on fire with #godhraagain hashtag



Rioters led by the ruling MLA attacked passenger train. Need to wait for more info, but this looks serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Nicky G said:


> Rioters led by the ruling MLA attacked passenger train. Need to wait for more info, but this looks serious.



SP MLA ? Wow . In bengal also it was a TMC leader who led rioters


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> SP MLA ? Wow . In bengal also it was a TMC leader who led rioters



communal tension demolition-firing in shamli muzaffarnagar - www.bhaskar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> communal tension demolition-firing in shamli muzaffarnagar - www.bhaskar.com




SAD state of affairs


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


> SAD state of affairs




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594505314575060992
Thanks twitter, or we might never know. Makes you wonder how the story and propaganda around Gujarat would have been ripped apart had social media existed back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> SAD state of affairs


Secularism at work.


----------



## magudi

Nicky G said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594505314575060992
> Thanks twitter, or we might never know. Makes you wonder how the story and propaganda around Gujarat would have been ripped apart had social media existed back then.



Its unfortunate mediawalas ignoring this even with the hashtag trending

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


> Its unfortunate mediawalas ignoring this even with the hashtag trending



This seems to have happened early morning. Seems to be in-control now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594515273681514496
As for why no major media reports, obviously a secular attack.

In the larger scheme of things as long as the real news reaches enough people, its good that the MSM doesn't report. The disconnect between them and people on the ground will only increase.

I expect the HM to make a serious statement, if not, I'd lose even more confidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

16 police personnel injured during protest in UP - The Economic Times

Vehicles burnt ,stone pelted on police station ,entire train is held hostage and not a word on MSM ,fkin amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

scorpionx said:


> If we are speaking about Bengali media till now, they maintain a consistent decorum about reporting communal riots, strictly adhering to details that are only necessary to print given the sensitivity about religious sentiments. Nothing wrong in it if you see carefully the very reason behind it. If they have not reported about atrocities by 'Muslims', they have been careful about not mentioning those by HIndus too. And I appreciate the reasoning behind it.



LOL. So does that mean Bengali people are unaware of Godhra and Gujarat Riot ?  ..... clearly by your own admission Bengali media would not have covered it, right ?

OR does this "sensitivity" and "reasoning" run skin deep and is limited to killings in Bengal ?

I have heard of the Great Fire wall of China, Looks like there is a great fire wall of Bengal too to keep the "innocent" bengalis ignorant with the firm belief that its ignorance that brings peace, not awareness and justice. Tremendous faith in Mankind I must say. Top class intellectual thinking 

To see a Bengali praising censorship is a treat  ........ Rabindranath Tagore will be proud.

Where the *mind is without fear* and the head is held high
Where knowledge is free
Where the world has not been broken up into fragments
By narrow domestic walls
*Where words come out from the depth of truth *
Where tireless striving stretches its arms towards perfection
Where the clear stream of reason has not lost its way
Into the dreary desert sand of dead habit
Where the mind is led forward by thee
Into ever-widening thought and action
Into that heaven of freedom, my Father, let my country awake


----------



## SarthakGanguly

scorpionx said:


> The unnecessary sarcasms now bore me.


Blasphemy. 


scorpionx said:


> So, please before taking potshots on Bengalis


I never took potshots on Bengalis.  My point is this.
We see and saw countless demonstrations all over India and including Bengal over the nun rape incident. But we saw nothing and no accusations for the Belur Math or other attacks on Hindu institutions. Don't you think there is a bias at play?

Please consider the merit of this post without playing the 'bashing Bengali' card. I am not Manvan and I won't accept being treated like one.

@scorpionx (EDIT) - By demonstrations, I mean from the usual suspects like the Kabir Sumans and the Sunil Ganguly-s. This point was given by my Bengali friends to be honest - they were the ones to identify this glaring lack of equality. A fair number are gradually turning communal by the day because of the perceived lack of even handed treatment for both cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Blasphemy.
> 
> I never took potshots on Bengalis.  My point is this.
> We see and saw countless demonstrations all over India and including Bengal over the nun rape incident. But we saw nothing and no accusations for the Belur Math or other attacks on Hindu institutions. Don't you think there is a bias at play?
> 
> Please consider the merit of this post without playing the 'bashing Bengali' card. I am not Manvan and I won't accept being treated like one.


Hey you kashmiri!!
I need your help...
check this United Nations Security Council Resolution 47 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and this
Jammu and Kashmir out of U.N. list of disputes - The Hindu

So why is that I can spot Kashmir in this list?
List of territorial disputes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Hey you kashmiri!!
> I need your help...
> check this United Nations Security Council Resolution 47 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> and this
> Jammu and Kashmir out of U.N. list of disputes - The Hindu


Yes, it was removed almost 4 years back I guess. Nothing new. This was a long standing demand following the Shimla records. They took almost 30 years to correct it. Better late than never. Pakistan is the only country who stick to the previous plans. Also China because they have a stake in this. Remember there was a stone throwing movement in Srinagar around the same time. 

You can spot it because the dispute exists. Just that it is not as recognized by the UN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

SarthakGanguly said:


> Blasphemy.
> 
> I never took potshots on Bengalis.  My point is this.
> We see and saw countless demonstrations all over India and including Bengal over the nun rape incident. But we saw nothing and no accusations for the Belur Math or other attacks on Hindu institutions. Don't you think there is a bias at play?
> 
> Please consider the merit of this post without playing the 'bashing Bengali' card. I am not Manvan and I won't accept being treated like one.


Regarding Nun Rape case, absolutely no bias at all. Why? Because from the beginning it was never assumed as an attack on the minority Christians by Hindu majority. The general protest was against the horridiness of rape of a seventy years old lady and the failure of Police administration to catch the culprits in spite of photographic evidences. It was never a matter of religious atrocity as it was dishonestly propagated by the Church authority. On the other hand, general suspicion still prevails that it might have been caused by some religious nut jobs. So, no similarity stands at all, Sarthak.


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, it was removed almost 4 years back I guess. Nothing new. This was a long standing demand following the Shimla records. They took almost 30 years to correct it. Better late than never. Pakistan is the only country who stick to the previous plans. Also China because they have a stake in this. Remember there was a stone throwing movement in Srinagar around the same time.


No sarthak.
Kashmir still exists in UN list
List of territorial disputes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Heck I even tried editing it, but it gave me Captcha error (whatever that means). Would you be able to help?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

scorpionx said:


> Regarding Nun Rape case, absolutely no bias at all. Why? Because from the beginning it was never assumed as an attack on the minority Christians by Hindu majority. The general protest was against the horridiness of rape of a seventy years old lady and the failure of Police administration to catch the culprits in spite of photographic evidences. It was never a matter of religious atrocity as it was dishonestly propagated by the Church authority. On the other hand, general suspicion still prevails that it might have been caused by some religious nut jobs. So, no similarity stands at all, Sarthak.


Not the similarity. I meant the latter part, I added in the EDIT.  The selective lack of outrage is the issue. Not among the Bengalis here, my friends etc. But among the ones who held countless processions in the past.



levina said:


> No sarthak.
> Kashmir still exists in UN list
> List of territorial disputes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Heck I even tried editing it, but it gave me Captcha error (whatever that means), then I SOSed @Star Wars , but hes busy studying. Would you be able to help?


Maybe it's in limbo. Who cares. Imagine if Kashmir is not in the list and India naively removes her forces. Pakistan will walk right in. It matters little in this part of the world. Never stopped Pakistan (or India) from playing here. With guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Maybe it's in limbo. Who cares. Imagine if Kashmir is not in the list and India naively removes her forces.


You thought India was so naïf?


> Pakistan will walk right in. It matters little in this part of the world. Never stopped Pakistan (or India) from playing here. With guns.


Dont beat around the bush!
You cant edit it. Right?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> You thought India was so naïf?
> 
> Dont beat around the bush!
> You cant edit it. Right?


Yes, we can.


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, we can.


Will you???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Will you???


Okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> View attachment 218246


Done. Except Gilgit Baltistan. That is illegally occupied by Pakistan in full.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Done. Except Gilgit Baltistan. That is illegally occupied by Pakistan in full.


Show me the link 

Edit:
Just checked the link.
@SarthakGanguly
You did it!!!


----------



## anonymus

lightoftruth said:


> Promising a revamp of Delhi's educationsystem, the state government on Saturday said it will form its own education board on the lines of CBSE and NCERT, come out with new syllabus and also amend existing education laws.
> 
> In a first-of-its kind interaction under one roof, Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal and Deputy Chief Minister Manish Sisosia today met principals of all the government schools at Tyagraj Stadium. The announcement came during the interactive session.
> 
> "Education system in Delhi is working on an Act made in 1973, which has become old. World has moved on but we are still following old law. We have to rewrite it according to modern vision and modern education system," Sisodia said seeking suggestions from the principal to amend it.
> 
> We don't even have our own education board and we need it now along with our own new syllabus. I am not saying that CBSE or NCERT is wrong but we will make our own board as per the demand of Delhi," he said without giving any timeline to the proposal.
> 
> While speaking at the interaction session, Kejriwal said that education is on the priority of his government. He claimed that the government's seriousness can be gauged with the first-of-its kind interaction.
> 
> "If we can impart better education then within one generation we can eradicate poverty, unemployment and can develop this city. We need to bring two major changes in education system, which is improvement of infrastructure and quality of education," Kejriwal said.
> 
> Highlighting the problems of government schools, he said we need better infrastructure. If there are 100 students in one class, then how will a teacher teach them. In a move to improve infrastructure, government has done mapping of all the government schools and made a list of their infrastructural need.
> 
> "Education department has done mapping of all the schools about the requirement of schools and availability of land. We have sent this proposal to PWD department asking them to make enough classrooms so that there are not over 40 students in a class. They will have to deliver these classrooms in next one and half years," Kejriwal said.
> 
> Asking to turn government schools into model school, Kejriwal said,"There is only one parameter of model school, a government school in which we can send our kids. Even 90 per cent of government schools principal send their children to private schools."
> 
> Government has also made a list of things which will be there in each model schools. Department has also identified deficiency of benches, desk, laboratories, toilets, computer room and auditorium but implementation will take some time.
> 
> Kejriwal said that his target is to make Delhi government schools better than private schools in five years. To fulfil their pre-poll promise, Kejriwal announced to open 45 new model schools in a year.
> 
> "We will open 45 new schools in a year and it will be at par with private schools and we will also ensure that existing schools will be updated according to the parameters of model school," Kejriwal said.
> 
> The Chief Minister also threw an open challenge to the gathering of school principals and asked them to improve the education quality of their schools within a year and submit a blueprint to achieve it.
> 
> "Improvement of education will be judged on two parameter-- academic performance and parents' satisfaction. Academic performance of each class will be checked on the basis of passing percentage and average marks. Parents feedback will be taken at the beginning and end of academic session," Kejriwal said.
> 
> Government will support the infrastructural and monetary requirement of schools after the presentation of blueprint by the principal. "We will give every support, which schools need but will not be able to open classrooms within few months. But, in return we need performance," Kejriwal said.
> 
> Pitching for encouraging principals and teachers Kejriwal said, after a year government will assess performance of schools. Top 10 performing principals and teachers will be sent to foreign countries for exchange programme and training.
> 
> "Those principals who can achieve the target will get a hefty amount of double increment as performance allowance each month for a year. Best performing teachers will also get state recognition," Kejriwal announced.
> Asking principals to come up with solution to improve the schools, Kejriwal quoted an idiom 'Only the wearer knows where the shoe pinches'.
> 
> "You can write to director education for blueprint and for any suggestions can direly send email to me," he said.
> Delhi: AAP government to form its own education board, rewrite Education Act | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis




Repeat after me:

Aurangzeb was a benevolent ruler.

Mahmud Ghaznavi was a peaceful trader, and Hindus themselves destroyed Somnath Temple to besmirch name of Islam.

Progressiveness means submission to Jesus and church.


Now repeat ∞ times......................................


----------



## Juggernautjatt

New slogan of Akali-BJP rule -- only Bus not Beti Bachao


----------



## jaatram

Juggernautjatt said:


> New slogan of Akali-BJP rule -- only Bus not Beti Bachao
> View attachment 218269


They should learn from AAP and must blame the victim for being an agent of some other party. 

ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

All the good work done by Indian Government and Armed Forces in Nepal has gone for a toss, thanks to our Presstitutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

jaatram said:


> They should learn from AAP and must blame the victim for being an agent of some other party.
> 
> ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News


By which logic you are comparing a domestic violence case with rape & murder in public transport ?


----------



## jaatram

Juggernautjatt said:


> By which logic you are comparing a domestic violence case with rape & murder in public transport ?


They both are women issue, plus there was no Rape so stop with over dramatizing a sad incident. As far as murder is concerned it didn't happen in front of the Badals unlike Gajendra Singh who was murdered 20 mtrs aways from Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

-----------------
About time
Panel raises questions about quality of Ph.D holders in India

-----------------------

Media asked few tough questions and Kejriwal p!ss in his pants. Want to expose Media when they questioned him for Gajendra Singh's Death.
He not just a liar, fraud and a murderer but a coward also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Stir against beef ban by ally leaves BJP red-faced*
MUMBAI: The RPI (A) led by Ramdas Athawale caused the BJP-led Mahayuti (grand alliance) some embarrassment after it announced a statewide agitation against the Maharashtra government's beef ban.

The RPI (A) is one of the partners of the alliance, which is now governing the state. "If hens or goats can be slaughtered, then why not cow progeny," said Athawale, adding, "The ban will hurt farmers irrespective of their religion."

The party's agitation will conclude on May 19. "Beef ban in Maharashtra has done a great disservice to farmers, Hindu and Muslim butchers. About 25 lakh people will lose their livelihood due to the ban. We have no objection to cow slaughter, but it's not correct to outlaw killing of cow progeny. If the government does not comply with our demand, we will intensify our agitation," said RPI (A) chief Ramdas Athawale. "A bull's hide is used in making footwear.

Kolhapuri chappals are famous even in abroad. The government should rethink its decision to ban slaughter of cow progeny," said RPI chief.

Stir against beef ban by ally leaves BJP red-faced - The Times of India


----------



## jaatram

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Stir against beef ban by ally leaves BJP red-faced*
> MUMBAI: The RPI (A) led by Ramdas Athawale caused the BJP-led Mahayuti (grand alliance) some embarrassment after it announced a statewide agitation against the Maharashtra government's beef ban.
> 
> The RPI (A) is one of the partners of the alliance, which is now governing the state. "If hens or goats can be slaughtered, then why not cow progeny," said Athawale, adding, "The ban will hurt farmers irrespective of their religion."
> 
> The party's agitation will conclude on May 19. "Beef ban in Maharashtra has done a great disservice to farmers, Hindu and Muslim butchers. About 25 lakh people will lose their livelihood due to the ban. We have no objection to cow slaughter, but it's not correct to outlaw killing of cow progeny. If the government does not comply with our demand, we will intensify our agitation," said RPI (A) chief Ramdas Athawale. "A bull's hide is used in making footwear.
> 
> Kolhapuri chappals are famous even in abroad. The government should rethink its decision to ban slaughter of cow progeny," said RPI chief.
> 
> Stir against beef ban by ally leaves BJP red-faced - The Times of India



Instead of whinging about BEEF BAN how about Aaptards ask Kejriwal to lift the ban on Cow slaughter in Delhi? There is hardly anyone in the opposition to stop them from doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

jaatram said:


> Instead of whinging about BEEF BAN how about Aaptards ask Kejriwal to lift the ban on Cow slaughter in Delhi? There is hardly anyone in the opposition to stop them from doing it.


Read the news carefully again it's BJP's own allies which are whinging about BEEF BAN not AAP party. 
Try to get out your obsession with AAP party, it is effecting your reading skills.


----------



## jaatram

Juggernautjatt said:


> Read the news carefully again it's BJP's own allies which are whinging about BEEF BAN not AAP party.
> Try to get out your obsession with AAP party, it is effecting your reading skills.


I am just saying why AAP is forcing Majority's demand on liberals and Minorities (which make a substantial percentage of their vote bank). AAP should lead the way in treating everyone equally. On next Eid I hope AAP can gift back minorities their religious rights to slaughter Cows on the streets of Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

jaatram said:


> I am just saying why AAP is forcing Majority's demand on liberals and Minorities (which make a substantial percentage of their vote bank). AAP should lead the way in treating everyone equally. On next Eid I hope AAP can gift back minorities their religious rights to slaughter Cows on the streets of Delhi.


It was not forced by AAP in delhi. It was forced by earlier governments.
& what are your views about BJP & allies forcing this Majority's demand on liberals and Minorities in Punjab, Haryana & Maharashtra ?
also plz name those minorities which slaughter Cows on the streets ?
& what are your views about majorities slaughter minority humans on on the streets of Delhi in 1984 & in Gujrat in 2002


----------



## jaatram

Juggernautjatt said:


> It was not forced by AAP in delhi. It was forced by earlier governments.
> & what are your views about BJP & allies forcing this Majority's demand on liberals and Minorities in Punjab, Haryana & Maharashtra ?
> also plz name those minorities which slaughter Cows on the streets ?
> & what are your views about majorities slaughter minority humans on on the streets of Delhi in 1984 & in Gujrat in 2002


BJP is communal, but AAP is secular how about they reverse the communal agenda of previous governments. I think I made it clear in my previous post about minorities. 

About riots stop changing goal post. Please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

jaatram said:


> BJP is communal, but AAP is secular how about they reverse the communal agenda of previous governments. I think I made it clear in my previous post about minorities.
> 
> About riots stop changing goal post. Please.


Yup in your previous post u said AAP can gift back minorities their religious rights to slaughter Cows on the streets of Delhi. 
Why should AAP order killing of cows on streets. No one has demanded any right to slaughter cows on streets or roads. If you know please name that community which slaughter Cows on the streets ?


----------



## jaatram

Juggernautjatt said:


> Yup in your previous post u said AAP can gift back minorities their religious rights to slaughter Cows on the streets of Delhi.
> Why should AAP order killing of cows on streets. No one has demanded any right to slaughter cows on streets or roads. If you know please name that community which slaughter Cows on the streets ?


Read my post again here let me give you a queue. 



Juggernautjatt said:


> Read the news carefully again it's BJP's own allies which are whinging about BEEF BAN not AAP party.
> *Try to get out your obsession with AAP party, it is effecting your reading skills*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

jaatram said:


> Read my post again here let me give you a queue.


So you are admitting that you have obsession with AAP.


----------



## jaatram

Juggernautjatt said:


> So you are admitting that you have obsession with AAP.


Nice cop out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

jaatram said:


> Nice cop out.


please explain how ?
Although you still haven't answered my question.


----------



## jaatram

jaatram said:


> I am just saying why AAP is forcing Majority's demand on liberals and Minorities (which make a substantial percentage of their vote bank). AAP should lead the way in treating everyone equally. *On next Eid* I hope AAP can gift back minorities their religious rights to slaughter Cows on the streets of Delhi.



Ok looks like every AAP supporters has to be spoon fed things. 


Juggernautjatt said:


> please explain how ?
> Although you still haven't answered my question.



-----------------


Peaceful demonstration in Shamli UP from couple of days ago. 

@magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Meanwhile some random news about Government's work from India. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594881546030579712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594881720228433921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594881959819616257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594882392852189184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594882541330522112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594882672633245696

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaatram

More trouble for AAP?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594914912062713856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> Meanwhile some random news about Government's work from India.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594881546030579712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594881720228433921
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594881959819616257
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594882392852189184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594882541330522112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594882672633245696



Don't post communal news here you Chadi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> Don't post communal news here you Chadi


Can't help it kabhi kabhi emotions control nahi hote.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

*In Telangana, 2 Orphaned Children Stare at Debt, Bonded Labour*

*




*
*



*

CHEBARTHY VILLAGE, TELANGANA: The death of an indebted farmer often pushes his family and children into a worse crisis, especially when the administration doesn't come forward to support. *In Chebarthy Village of Telangana, two orphaned children, who have just passed out of 6th and 7th class, may turn into bonded labour because the family is under pressure to repay outstanding loans.*

Bhanu tries to be brave. *But then he is only 13.* His mother died two years ago. Bhanu was still in 7th class when his father hanged himself two months ago. *The crop grown on leased land had failed, and debtors had threatened to take away the children because he was unable to repay any loan. *A father's pride and heart were broken.

The family is living in a makeshift home with an asbestos roof. Bhanu tells us they live in constant fear and apprehension. "*There is nothing in the house, even to eat. But debtors are coming and putting a lot of pressure on us. They come to our house and demand that we repay the money. *We get scared. My sister and I go to pick cotton and get up to 100 rupees a day. But that is only on some days, and that is not enough to repay debts," he says.




Bhanu's maternal grandmother, Bharathi, had come to live with her daughter's three children, ever since their mother died. "Now he has also left them. I feel so helpless. There was so much debt to repay. He didn't know what to do, how to face his children," she says.

"I am begging to feed my grandchildren. I am not young or healthy to get work and feed them," says Bharathi, sobbing.

Bhanu and his younger sister, Vijayalakshmi, just out of 6th class, have been going to work on the fields, along with the grandmother, so that the family doesn't go hungry.

"After my mother and father died, my maternal grandmother has come to live with us and look after us. I also go to work. I give the money I earn to my grandmother so that she can buy rice or vegetables for us," says Vijayalakshmi.

*The grandmother is worried that with pressure from debtors mounting to repay Rs. 3 lakh, she may not be able to stop the children from becoming bonded labour when some outstanding amount will be adjusted against the child's free labour.*

"Unless the government helps, what can I do? I may be forced to pledge them to the debtors so that at least some loan is adjusted and repaid," she says.

The eldest grandson, Bhaskar, is studying his second year in junior college. He has to be able to finish college at least to find some employment, to support the family.

While ministers and political parties play the blame game on who is to blame for farmer suicide deaths, no help is forthcoming to families desperately in need and innocent children like Bhanu are paying the price with their childhood and lose even Constitutionally *While ministers and political parties play the blame game on who is to blame for farmer suicide deaths, no help is forthcoming to families desperately in need and innocent children like Bhanu are paying the price with their childhood and lose even Constitutionally guaranteed rights.*

In Telangana, 2 Orphaned Children Stare at Debt, Bonded Labour

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

One more not so relevant piece of news. 
Government plans mega launch of insurance, pension schemes - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nicky G

Witty:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makaramarma

Darmashkian said:


> *In Telangana, 2 Orphaned Children Stare at Debt, Bonded Labour*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> CHEBARTHY VILLAGE, TELANGANA: The death of an indebted farmer often pushes his family and children into a worse crisis, especially when the administration doesn't come forward to support. *In Chebarthy Village of Telangana, two orphaned children, who have just passed out of 6th and 7th class, may turn into bonded labour because the family is under pressure to repay outstanding loans.*
> 
> Bhanu tries to be brave. *But then he is only 13.* His mother died two years ago. Bhanu was still in 7th class when his father hanged himself two months ago. *The crop grown on leased land had failed, and debtors had threatened to take away the children because he was unable to repay any loan. *A father's pride and heart were broken.
> 
> The family is living in a makeshift home with an asbestos roof. Bhanu tells us they live in constant fear and apprehension. "*There is nothing in the house, even to eat. But debtors are coming and putting a lot of pressure on us. They come to our house and demand that we repay the money. *We get scared. My sister and I go to pick cotton and get up to 100 rupees a day. But that is only on some days, and that is not enough to repay debts," he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhanu's maternal grandmother, Bharathi, had come to live with her daughter's three children, ever since their mother died. "Now he has also left them. I feel so helpless. There was so much debt to repay. He didn't know what to do, how to face his children," she says.
> 
> "I am begging to feed my grandchildren. I am not young or healthy to get work and feed them," says Bharathi, sobbing.
> 
> Bhanu and his younger sister, Vijayalakshmi, just out of 6th class, have been going to work on the fields, along with the grandmother, so that the family doesn't go hungry.
> 
> "After my mother and father died, my maternal grandmother has come to live with us and look after us. I also go to work. I give the money I earn to my grandmother so that she can buy rice or vegetables for us," says Vijayalakshmi.
> 
> *The grandmother is worried that with pressure from debtors mounting to repay Rs. 3 lakh, she may not be able to stop the children from becoming bonded labour when some outstanding amount will be adjusted against the child's free labour.*
> 
> "Unless the government helps, what can I do? I may be forced to pledge them to the debtors so that at least some loan is adjusted and repaid," she says.
> 
> The eldest grandson, Bhaskar, is studying his second year in junior college. He has to be able to finish college at least to find some employment, to support the family.
> 
> While ministers and political parties play the blame game on who is to blame for farmer suicide deaths, no help is forthcoming to families desperately in need and innocent children like Bhanu are paying the price with their childhood and lose even Constitutionally *While ministers and political parties play the blame game on who is to blame for farmer suicide deaths, no help is forthcoming to families desperately in need and innocent children like Bhanu are paying the price with their childhood and lose even Constitutionally guaranteed rights.*
> 
> In Telangana, 2 Orphaned Children Stare at Debt, Bonded Labour
> 
> ​



By Law Children are free of the debts their parents have taken. They do not inherit the debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Makaramarma said:


> By Law Children are free of the debts their parents have taken. They do not inherit the debt.



Do post that law


----------



## Makaramarma

Echo_419 said:


> Do post that law



Inheritance Act No. 8, 1962, Constitution of India.

*Debt bondage or bonded labour was introduced in India by the British* and was used as a legalized form of *Slavery*. 

India abolished debt bondage when it became free. Bonded labour is prohibited in India by law vide Articles 21 and 23 of the Constitution. A specific law to prohibit the practice was legislated in 1976 known as the Bonded Labour System (Abolition) Act.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Echo_419 said:


> Do post that law


He's right.
I had read about it somewhere in my textbook, though am not sure which law.

Edit:
Just saw that he has already posted it.


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 218414



Now that's called SWAG 
On topic I hope Badals are kicked put in next elections

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Christians are attacking Churches in India, Modi must answer. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595119482055462912
Indian Media

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makaramarma

jaatram said:


> Christians are attacking Churches in India, Modi must answer.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595119482055462912



This is a conspiracy to defame Christians and make them believe they are under siege.

Julio Rebiro will write another article and SC judge will attend mass and light candles to mother mary. Admirals will wring their hands and cry for mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Makaramarma said:


> This is a conspiracy to defame Christians and make them believe they are under siege.
> 
> Julio Rebiro will write another article and SC judge will attend mass and light candles to mother mary. Admirals will wring their hands and cry fore mercy.



looks like Modi is working overtime to hunt Christians in higher post. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595182429083553792

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makaramarma

jaatram said:


> looks like Modi is working overtime to hunt Christians in higher post.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595182429083553792



Communal !!!!  ....... christians persecuted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595189106394562560

Adarsh liberals being themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Some sickular news from Bengal. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595229135791763456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian Andhra Pradesh under huge financial crisis, CM Naidu spends crores on himself - IBNLive ???


----------



## jaatram

Here is an AAP member for you. tweet and pic if it's get deleted. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595253818952003584






@Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

ON Times Now debate 
Mahesh Jethmalani says Advani told Musharraf during Agra summit that no treaty will be signed until Dawood Ibrahim must be handed over to India. Once it collapsed US tried to build pressure on Pakistan and Colin Powell visited India to discuss it further. Before anything concrete could happen, Godhara incident happened. 

Not sure if its true or not but there was complete silence on Newshour 
But no one refuted it or discussed it any further. 

@SarthakGanguly @wolfschanzze @magudi @JanjaWeed @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> @Darmashkian Andhra Pradesh under huge financial crisis, CM Naidu spends crores on himself - IBNLive ???



Thanks for tagging me

Firstly let's look at the amount CBN is spending:-
1)According to documents, over Rs 40 crore was spent on the Lake View state guest house on the Raj Bhavan road in Hyderabad, the complete renovation of two floors of the secretariat and also his house in Banjara Hills.
2)According to a Government Order (GO), Rs 10 crore has been spent on renovation of two floors of the secretariat. Another camp office of the Chief Minister Lake view guest house cost the exchequer around Rs 2 crore.
3)Another Rs 3 crore was spent on the Chief Minister's convoy, Rs 73 lakh and Rs 3 lakh on CCTV and air conditioner respectively for the Chief Minister's temporary residence in Banjara Hills.
4)For Naidu's Japan delegation visit, the government spent around Rs 1.5 crore.
Several crores have also been spent on his travel by private airplanes across India and the world. The Chief Minister visited Singapore, Japan, China and Davos after he took charge.

Point 1: - Lake view guest house is where CBN stays(his official residence), The Secretariat(where he works) needed some renovation in some areas which wasn't done under the previous govt. He will be staying here for some time as the Babus do not want to move to Vijayawada & stay in Hyderabad for 1-2 years more.

Point 2:- Basically part of Point 1 & explained there.

Point 3:- The Banjara hills house is his temporary residence till the work in Lakeview is done(from what I believe), the amount spent on CCTV is a must for his security as he has been targeted by Naxals in the past & there is a danger that they may still do so.. The AC cost he could have paid from his own pockets & was unnecessary.

& CM's convoy is a necessity for every CM, thankfully he hasn't bought any new cars..

Point 4:- Well he had a lot of meetings in Japan,China,Singapore & Davos(all had to be arranged) to get money & investment into India & AP(Into AP actually, but he advertised the PM's schemes for the nation on a whole). So some money had to be spent on such meetings as the ROI would be more in the long term if the meeting was successful. 

Point 5: - One thing which this article has not mentioned is that 20 crore is currently being spent on constructing a temporary office in Vijayawada.
Also CBN has spent a few crores to organise govt. functions+rallies across the state.(with him in presence) This is being done to make people feel that the govt. will take care of all regions & won't ignore anyone
For if he didn't make such moves/statements people will start accusing him of being anti-Rayalaseema & anti-Uttarandhra & only concentrating on the capital region.. The opposition will make this small issue into a big one & make his already tough work difficult.

And lastly speaking let me tell you that I don't agree entirely with wasteful expenditure such as the 3 lakh AC & 40 crore on Lakeview(which I feel is too much) & I strongly berate him on this.

But let me tell you that he is not wasting money left & right like an irresponsible person, austerity measures have been introduced for all the babus & ministers(except him & some top babus).. Money-saving measures & ideas have been encouraged by him.
He linked Aadhar to pension/ration card/health card & saved about 750 crore which was being lost through irregularities!!
This way he is working towards saving money.. But I feel it still isn't enough

I hope I have answered your queries, Please tag me if you have more questions/doubts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

jaatram said:


> ON Times Now debate
> Mahesh Jethmalani says Advani told Musharraf during Agra summit that no treaty will be signed until Dawood Ibrahim must be handed over to India. Once it collapsed US tried to build pressure on Pakistan and Colin Powell visited India to discuss it further. Before anything concrete could happen, Godhara incident happened.
> 
> Not sure if its true or not but there was complete silence on Newshour
> But no one refuted it or discussed it any further.
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @wolfschanzze @magudi @JanjaWeed @levina



Old but very interesting read: *Did Godhra save Pakistan?*

Godhra (and its twin city of Dahod) is famous in the subcontinent as the birthplace of Aurangzeb, the fanatical Mughal emperor. It is also a well known trouble spot that has seen violent riots between Hindus and Muslims for over a hundred years. A large number of people of Godhra have links with people in violence-prone Karachi in Pakistan.

On February 27, 2002, when the Sabarmati Express arrived at Godhra railway station early in the morning, it carried the usual load of Hindus returning from Ayodhya, a Hindu pilgrimage centre.

These pilgrims travel in large groups. They often act rowdily and altercations with vendors is a common occurrence. In fact, most vendors are known to shut shop when such trains approach.

But February 27, 2002 was unusual.

No sooner had the train left the station, it was stopped by pulling the emergency chain, just a little distance away from the station. Here the train was surrounded by a mob of thousands that pelted stones at the passengers.

Apparently some people then entered bogie S-6, which had mainly women and children, by cutting the cloth partition between two bogies. They then poured petrol into the carriage and set it afire. 59 people, including women and children, were burnt alive.

The incident had all the hallmarks of a pre-planned attack. The movement of Hindu pilgrims by this train was a regular, routine affair, not a sudden provocation. Also, it is not easy to suddenly garner a mob of several thousand without warning. A fire engine that tried to reach the spot was denied access, indicating a certain degree of leadership and planning.

The question that remains is, why?

Gujarat then and now was ruled by a Hindu hardliner who faced a difficult election in a few months time. That he would make capital of this incident was a foregone conclusion.

In less than two days, the city of Ahmedabad erupted in an orgy of violence. The local police either played a partisan role or were woefully inadequate to deal with the rioters. The only option was to call in the army.

But where was the army? Unlike the earlier occasions when the army stationed in Ahmedabad could move in at an hour's notice, this time it took more than two days. The troops earmarked for internal riot control duties were more than 600 km away, deployed on the border and ready for war.

To re-adjust the defences took time. The troops flown into Ahmedabad did not have transport and were unfamiliar with the geography of the city. It took them nearly three days to bring the situation under control.

Most of the killings and violence took place before the army was deployed. Sporadic arson and violence did continue, but the worst was over within a week.

In normal times, the army could have been deployed in a day.

For instance, army units in Delhi and Meerut (40 km away) were ready to move in within hours of the riots sparked off by the assassination of Indira Gandhi on December 31, 1984. But the then government deliberately delayed deploying it.

This was certainly not the case in 2002, when the delay was caused due to the logistical difficulties involved in redeploying troops from the border.

The brain behind the Godhra incident knew it would trigger riots, which in turn would force such a redeployment. In fact, an entire division (40,000 soldiers) had to be moved, while another division was kept on alert to move into other areas if necessary.

------

There are obviously plenty of people in the know. Maybe a few decades down the line, someone will leak some declassified report.

Though from what I know and all indication are, there certainly was a geo-political backdrop to Godhra.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Makaramarma

jaatram said:


> ON Times Now debate
> Mahesh Jethmalani says Advani told Musharraf during Agra summit that no treaty will be signed until Dawood Ibrahim must be handed over to India. Once it collapsed US tried to build pressure on Pakistan and Colin Powell visited India to discuss it further. Before anything concrete could happen, Godhara incident happened.
> 
> Not sure if its true or not but there was complete silence on Newshour
> But no one refuted it or discussed it any further.
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @wolfschanzze @magudi @JanjaWeed @levina



If that is true, then Pakistan outmanoeuvred India. Plain and Simple. Got to admire that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

Makaramarma said:


> If that is true, then Pakistan outmanoeuvred India. Plain and Simple. Got to admire that.



I am sure these things happens from time to time, with varying degrees of success.

Consider this though, if Jethmalani knows, then enough people in the intelligence community would know and I am confident, the opponent would have been paid back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Nicky G said:


> Old but very interesting read: *Did Godhra save Pakistan?*
> 
> Godhra (and its twin city of Dahod) is famous in the subcontinent as the birthplace of Aurangzeb, the fanatical Mughal emperor. It is also a well known trouble spot that has seen violent riots between Hindus and Muslims for over a hundred years. A large number of people of Godhra have links with people in violence-prone Karachi in Pakistan.
> 
> On February 27, 2002, when the Sabarmati Express arrived at Godhra railway station early in the morning, it carried the usual load of Hindus returning from Ayodhya, a Hindu pilgrimage centre.
> 
> These pilgrims travel in large groups. They often act rowdily and altercations with vendors is a common occurrence. In fact, most vendors are known to shut shop when such trains approach.
> 
> But February 27, 2002 was unusual.
> 
> No sooner had the train left the station, it was stopped by pulling the emergency chain, just a little distance away from the station. Here the train was surrounded by a mob of thousands that pelted stones at the passengers.
> 
> Apparently some people then entered bogie S-6, which had mainly women and children, by cutting the cloth partition between two bogies. They then poured petrol into the carriage and set it afire. 59 people, including women and children, were burnt alive.
> 
> The incident had all the hallmarks of a pre-planned attack. The movement of Hindu pilgrims by this train was a regular, routine affair, not a sudden provocation. Also, it is not easy to suddenly garner a mob of several thousand without warning. A fire engine that tried to reach the spot was denied access, indicating a certain degree of leadership and planning.
> 
> The question that remains is, why?
> 
> Gujarat then and now was ruled by a Hindu hardliner who faced a difficult election in a few months time. That he would make capital of this incident was a foregone conclusion.
> 
> In less than two days, the city of Ahmedabad erupted in an orgy of violence. The local police either played a partisan role or were woefully inadequate to deal with the rioters. The only option was to call in the army.
> 
> But where was the army? Unlike the earlier occasions when the army stationed in Ahmedabad could move in at an hour's notice, this time it took more than two days. The troops earmarked for internal riot control duties were more than 600 km away, deployed on the border and ready for war.
> 
> To re-adjust the defences took time. The troops flown into Ahmedabad did not have transport and were unfamiliar with the geography of the city. It took them nearly three days to bring the situation under control.
> 
> Most of the killings and violence took place before the army was deployed. Sporadic arson and violence did continue, but the worst was over within a week.
> 
> In normal times, the army could have been deployed in a day.
> 
> For instance, army units in Delhi and Meerut (40 km away) were ready to move in within hours of the riots sparked off by the assassination of Indira Gandhi on December 31, 1984. But the then government deliberately delayed deploying it.
> 
> This was certainly not the case in 2002, when the delay was caused due to the logistical difficulties involved in redeploying troops from the border.
> 
> The brain behind the Godhra incident knew it would trigger riots, which in turn would force such a redeployment. In fact, an entire division (40,000 soldiers) had to be moved, while another division was kept on alert to move into other areas if necessary.
> 
> ------
> 
> There are obviously plenty of people in the know. Maybe a few decades down the line, someone will leak some declassified report.
> 
> Though from what I know and all indication are, there certainly was a geo-political backdrop to Godhra.


O N VOHRA commission has named politicians which has close ties to Dawood Ibrahim it has been disclosed. It might give a hint about questions raised in the article you quoted.



Nicky G said:


> I am sure these things happens from time to time, with varying degrees of success.
> 
> Consider this though, if Jethmalani knows, then enough people in the intelligence community would know and I am confident, the opponent would have been paid back.


It's about time BJP declassify files one by one. Enough time has been wasted to convince opposition parties but they are adamant in not working for the betterment of the country.



Makaramarma said:


> If that is true, then Pakistan outmanoeuvred India. Plain and Simple. Got to admire that.


Damn they were good.


----------



## Nicky G

jaatram said:


> O N VOHRA commission has named politicians which has close ties to Dawood Ibrahim it has been disclosed. It might give a hint about questions raised in the article you quoted.



Perhaps this is the why the current saga has been started, just as Nehru's spying on Bose was.



> It's about time BJP declassify files one by one. Enough time has been wasted to convince opposition parties but they are adamant in not working for the betterment of the country.



I don't know if BJP will risk declassifying such files. The people implicated usually have protections against such disclosures, such as state secrets.


----------



## Makaramarma

jaatram said:


> O N VOHRA commission has named politicians which has close ties to Dawood Ibrahim it has been disclosed. It might give a hint about questions raised in the article you quoted.



Its Sharad Pawar. Its quiet well known. 



> It's about time BJP declassify files one by one. Enough time has been wasted to convince opposition parties but they are adamant in not working for the betterment of the country.
> 
> Damn they were good.



Its time we got better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Makaramarma said:


> Its Sharad Pawar. Its quiet well known.
> 
> Its time we got better.


Yeah about time. 



Nicky G said:


> Perhaps this is the why the current saga has been started, just as Nehru's spying on Bose was.
> 
> I don't know if BJP will risk declassifying such files. The people implicated usually have protections against such disclosures, such as state secrets.


what can be done then?


----------



## Nicky G

jaatram said:


> what can be done then?



To nail the top people involved? Not sure if much can be done. Very seldom do top culprits get nailed anywhere in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

After Gadkari says he waters plants with own urine, 'Pee Js' trend on Twitter | The News Minute





WTF 

@magudi @Nicky G @Tridibans @Mike_Brando

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

jaatram said:


> After Gadkari says he waters plants with own urine, 'Pee Js' trend on Twitter | The News Minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF
> 
> @magudi @Nicky G @Tridibans @Mike_Brando


Most probably a fake news as it doesn't make any sense.Why on earth would Gadkari ji be supplying organic vegetables that too a person who is perhaps the biggest adversary of his party!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Thanks for tagging me
> 
> Firstly let's look at the amount CBN is spending:-
> 1)According to documents, over Rs 40 crore was spent on the Lake View state guest house on the Raj Bhavan road in Hyderabad, the complete renovation of two floors of the secretariat and also his house in Banjara Hills.
> 2)According to a Government Order (GO), Rs 10 crore has been spent on renovation of two floors of the secretariat. Another camp office of the Chief Minister Lake view guest house cost the exchequer around Rs 2 crore.
> 3)Another Rs 3 crore was spent on the Chief Minister's convoy, Rs 73 lakh and Rs 3 lakh on CCTV and air conditioner respectively for the Chief Minister's temporary residence in Banjara Hills.
> 4)For Naidu's Japan delegation visit, the government spent around Rs 1.5 crore.
> Several crores have also been spent on his travel by private airplanes across India and the world. The Chief Minister visited Singapore, Japan, China and Davos after he took charge.
> 
> Point 1: - Lake view guest house is where CBN stays(his official residence), The Secretariat(where he works) needed some renovation in some areas which wasn't done under the previous govt. He will be staying here for some time as the Babus do not want to move to Vijayawada & stay in Hyderabad for 1-2 years more.
> 
> Point 2:- Basically part of Point 1 & explained there.
> 
> Point 3:- The Banjara hills house is his temporary residence till the work in Lakeview is done(from what I believe), the amount spent on CCTV is a must for his security as he has been targeted by Naxals in the past & there is a danger that they may still do so.. The AC cost he could have paid from his own pockets & was unnecessary.
> 
> & CM's convoy is a necessity for every CM, thankfully he hasn't bought any new cars..
> 
> Point 4:- Well he had a lot of meetings in Japan,China,Singapore & Davos(all had to be arranged) to get money & investment into India & AP(Into AP actually, but he advertised the PM's schemes for the nation on a whole). So some money had to be spent on such meetings as the ROI would be more in the long term if the meeting was successful.
> 
> Point 5: - One thing which this article has not mentioned is that 20 crore is currently being spent on constructing a temporary office in Vijayawada.
> Also CBN has spent a few crores to organise govt. functions+rallies across the state.(with him in presence) This is being done to make people feel that the govt. will take care of all regions & won't ignore anyone
> For if he didn't make such moves/statements people will start accusing him of being anti-Rayalaseema & anti-Uttarandhra & only concentrating on the capital region.. The opposition will make this small issue into a big one & make his already tough work difficult.
> 
> And lastly speaking let me tell you that I don't agree entirely with wasteful expenditure such as the 3 lakh AC & 40 crore on Lakeview(which I feel is too much) & I strongly berate him on this.
> 
> But let me tell you that he is not wasting money left & right like an irresponsible person, austerity measures have been introduced for all the babus & ministers(except him & some top babus).. Money-saving measures & ideas have been encouraged by him.
> He linked Aadhar to pension/ration card/health card & saved about 750 crore which was being lost through irregularities!!
> This way he is working towards saving money.. But I feel it still isn't enough
> 
> I hope I have answered your queries, Please tag me if you have more questions/doubts



Nah mate no further doubts , you know how our media is these days can't take anything they spew at face value so had to ask around and confirm what reality is


----------



## jaatram

Mike_Brando said:


> Most probably a fake news as it doesn't make any sense.Why on earth would Gadkari ji be supplying organic vegetables that too a person who is perhaps the biggest adversary of his party!!


did you read the link above the picture? He use his urine instead of water for these vegetables.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nicky G

jaatram said:


> After Gadkari says he waters plants with own urine, 'Pee Js' trend on Twitter | The News Minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF
> 
> @magudi @Nicky G @Tridibans @Mike_Brando



WTF just about sums it. Just saw it on twitter and had a good laugh. Not sure if true but if it is, Gadkari is indeed a big troll. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595293699829080065

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wolfschanzze

jaatram said:


> ON Times Now debate
> Mahesh Jethmalani says Advani told Musharraf during Agra summit that no treaty will be signed until Dawood Ibrahim must be handed over to India. Once it collapsed US tried to build pressure on Pakistan and Colin Powell visited India to discuss it further. Before anything concrete could happen, Godhara incident happened.
> 
> Not sure if its true or not but there was complete silence on Newshour
> But no one refuted it or discussed it any further.
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @wolfschanzze @magudi @JanjaWeed @levina


There were many links between Congress and Pakistan as they were buddies,Congress always had this fondness to Pakistan since partition,Rajiv Gandhi was a best mate of Benazir Bhutto, i am sure they had a role to play in this and Godhara incident knowing a riot will ease tensions off on border and bring down the pressure inflicted on Musharaff.

1)I am sure Congress has a part in it, since whenever we call off talks congress gets menstrual cramps, it always stifles the army from giving a befitting response.WHY?It's said that ISI know the whole deal about Congress and its black history and always blackmails it,in order to prevent a public expose and committ political suicide congress does what is asked of them by Pakistan.

2)Do you know MMS was ready to secretly give up Siachen and Sir Creek without informing anyone and public, it was only when Generals found this out and they protested it caught up in public then congress had to back down.What was the need for them to give up our place without getting anything in return especially when Pakistan was in a bad state and could do nothing to Bharat?

3)The Aman ki Aasha fools are found only in Congress and Mani Shankar Iyer is the biggest bootlicker of Pakistan,he keeps the notion of both nations rejoining once again and dreams the Nehruvian dream.Whenever we want to give a strong response to border shelling he comes playing the Pakistani agenda on TV saying oh Pakistan is also a victim of terror like us,(Yeah right, its doesn't need rocket science to understand those who breed snakes are someday bound to get bitten by them as in case of Pakistan.

Here is one such incident where such cross border cooperation between Pakistani politicians and Congress to further their political career and agenda.Read the pic below it is a original transcript.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Juggernautjatt

jaatram said:


> Here is an AAP member for you. tweet and pic if it's get deleted.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595253818952003584
> View attachment 218532
> 
> 
> @Prometheus


Tajinder Pal Singh Bagga is not an AAP member. Infact he is a leader of Bhagat Singh Kranti Sena a right-wing pro BJP organization. He is also responsible for attack on Prashant Bhushan in 2012 ( then member of AAP ).


----------



## Roybot

Juggernautjatt said:


> Tajinder Pal Singh Bagga is not an AAP member. Infact he is a leader of Bhagat Singh Kranti Sena a right-wing pro BJP organization. He is also responsible for attack on Prashant Bhushan in 2012 ( then member of AAP ).



Its some AAP member abusing Tejinder Pal, you got it all wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

AAP MLA on the run, Kahin Punjab to nahi bhag gaya? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595473139124961280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595473793994227712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

'Great' minds think alike:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Makaramarma

Nicky G said:


> 'Great' minds think alike:



So speaks the same man who tried to politically Assassinate Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595534614195773440



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595526629297922048

Well I wasn't expecting that, great news! Kudos to Congress, they showed more maturity then I thought they possessed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rau

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595534614195773440
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595526629297922048
> 
> Well I wasn't expecting that, great news! Kudos to Congress, they showed more maturity then I thought they possessed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makaramarma

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595534614195773440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595526629297922048
> Well I wasn't expecting that, great news! Kudos to Congress, they showed more maturity then I thought they possessed.



It helps when CBI has charge sheet against Congress MP Naveen Jindal, MoS Dasari Narayan Rao and Ex-CM Madhu Koda for Coal Scam

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nicky G

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595534614195773440
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595526629297922048
> 
> Well I wasn't expecting that, great news! Kudos to Congress, they showed more maturity then I thought they possessed.



Passing and implementing GST would be a big achievement. Congress is not known to act on nation's interests, particularly while in opposition, more likely it some political arm-twisting or some sort of deal. Lets wait for the details to emerge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

@itachiii Who’s afraid of Owaisi? Congress, Lalu, Mulayam, Mamata … - TOI Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


> @itachiii Who’s afraid of Owaisi? Congress, Lalu, Mulayam, Mamata … - TOI Blogs



They certainly are deathly afraid of him, which is why Kejru made a deal for MIM not to contest Delhi elections.

In short to medium term, MIM helps BJP, in the long run, they are a threat to the nation.

Raking up ABV's Bharat Ratna, Babri etc. means severe polarization is in the offing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP member tries to disrupt DCW press meet

The press conference called by DCW chief to show that AAP leader Kumar Vishwas was sent a notice turned into an embarrassment for the women's panel, as a member Juhi Khan walked out in protest against the chairperson.

* There was uproar during the press conference after Barkha Singh claimed that the woman sitting next to her is a member of AAP.*

*Drama at DCW press meet: Member resigns, accuses chairperson of bias against Kumar Vishwas - The Times of India#*


----------



## Parul

राहुल किसान से

राहुल: आप के पास कितनी जमीन है

किसान: हजूर 15 बीघा।

राहुल: वो कितनी होती है? 
किसान बहुत सोचने के बाद : आप के जीजा
जी की जमीन के छोटे कोने
जितनी।

राहुल: ओह्ह!!! तो आप क्या उगाते है?

किसान : कपास।

राहुल: वो क्या होता है?

किसान: जी जिससे आप का कुर्ता बनता है।

राहुल: तो आप कुर्ते की खेती करते
है....और क्या है आप के पास?

किसान: जी दो बैल हैं?

राहुल:गुड......कितना दूध देते हैं?

किसान: आत्महत्या करवा कर ही मानेगा
क्या।

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Nicky G said:


> WTF just about sums it. Just saw it on twitter and had a good laugh. Not sure if true but if it is, Gadkari is indeed a big troll.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595293699829080065



We are lucky to have such a big troll as a minister



jaatram said:


> AAP MLA on the run, Kahin Punjab to nahi bhag gaya?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595473139124961280
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595473793994227712



This sucker is my areas MLA



Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595534614195773440
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595526629297922048
> 
> Well I wasn't expecting that, great news! Kudos to Congress, they showed more maturity then I thought they possessed.



Okay they surely deserve a praise for this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> This sucker is my areas MLA


Mubarak ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> Mubarak ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Saggy Aunty ko aaj ka Twitter Gyan..

For her obsession with Modi..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mujraparty

Coffers drying up, Greenpeace India says staring at shutdown within a month - Livemint


Kaput ...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

eowyn said:


> Coffers drying up, Greenpeace India says staring at shutdown within a month - Livemint
> 
> 
> Kaput ...
> 
> Coffers drying up, Greenpeace India says staring at shutdown within a month - Livemint














I guess now all those anarchists are going to have to find some real jobs and actually start making a legitimate contribution to their nation...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaatram

eowyn said:


> Coffers drying up, Greenpeace India says staring at shutdown within a month - Livemint
> 
> 
> Kaput ...
> 
> Coffers drying up, Greenpeace India says staring at shutdown within a month - Livemint


Secular be like

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> I guess now all those anarchists are going to have to find some real jobs and actually start making a legitimate contribution to their nation...



Lol finally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Echo_419 said:


> Lol finally


 
hope Ford foundation too has the same fate

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> hope Ford foundation too has the same fate



Hope so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Adarsh liberals of UK get their way  

UK revokes visas to 2 right-wing activists - Oneindia

The British consulate in Chennai revoked the visas issued to both after a section of the *Indian community in the UK complained about their campaigns on radical Hindutva ideology*, the London-based Asian Lite newspaper reported.Community members had filed translations of the duo's YouTube speeches and other social media messages, to the authorities

When contacted Gopalakrishnan said that he and Sasikala were asked to come to the British consulate in Chennai on April 15 and asked questions for about 45 minutes*."Their way of asking questions and conducting the so-called interview was like imagining that we are terrorists or fundamentalists who are going to London for delivering provocative lectures," he told PTI.*

Read more at: http://www.oneindia.com/international/uk-revokes-visas-to-2-right-wing-activists-1737777.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

What is GST and why it matters to you- The Times of India


----------



## jaatram

IndoCarib said:


> Adarsh liberals of UK get their way
> 
> UK revokes visas to 2 right-wing activists - Oneindia
> 
> The British consulate in Chennai revoked the visas issued to both after a section of the *Indian community in the UK complained about their campaigns on radical Hindutva ideology*, the London-based Asian Lite newspaper reported.Community members had filed translations of the duo's YouTube speeches and other social media messages, to the authorities
> 
> When contacted Gopalakrishnan said that he and Sasikala were asked to come to the British consulate in Chennai on April 15 and asked questions for about 45 minutes*."Their way of asking questions and conducting the so-called interview was like imagining that we are terrorists or fundamentalists who are going to London for delivering provocative lectures," he told PTI.*
> 
> Read more at: http://www.oneindia.com/international/uk-revokes-visas-to-2-right-wing-activists-1737777.html


Big up Multiculturalism


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoCarib said:


> Adarsh liberals of UK get their way
> 
> UK revokes visas to 2 right-wing activists - Oneindia
> 
> The British consulate in Chennai revoked the visas issued to both after a section of the *Indian community in the UK complained about their campaigns on radical Hindutva ideology*, the London-based Asian Lite newspaper reported.Community members had filed translations of the duo's YouTube speeches and other social media messages, to the authorities
> 
> When contacted Gopalakrishnan said that he and Sasikala were asked to come to the British consulate in Chennai on April 15 and asked questions for about 45 minutes*."Their way of asking questions and conducting the so-called interview was like imagining that we are terrorists or fundamentalists who are going to London for delivering provocative lectures," he told PTI.*
> 
> Read more at: http://www.oneindia.com/international/uk-revokes-visas-to-2-right-wing-activists-1737777.html


Wow, so explain to me why we allow residency to radical preachers like Abu Hamza then? 


This country's priorities are so messed up it isn't even funny, we have hundreds of British citizens running off to go join ISIS but we are banning Indians from coming in?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> Wow, so explain to me why we allow residency to radical preachers like Abu Hamza then?
> 
> 
> This country's priorities are so messed up it isn't even funny, we have hundreds of British citizens running off to go join ISIS but we are banning Indians from coming in?



There are enough of such baiters inside and outside the country especially the likes of whom made Modi a persona non grata for a long time .Like modi thought us, we should just laugh at em and move on because last laugh will always be with the righteous

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nicky G

IndoCarib said:


> Adarsh liberals of UK get their way
> 
> UK revokes visas to 2 right-wing activists - Oneindia
> 
> The British consulate in Chennai revoked the visas issued to both after a section of the *Indian community in the UK complained about their campaigns on radical Hindutva ideology*, the London-based Asian Lite newspaper reported.Community members had filed translations of the duo's YouTube speeches and other social media messages, to the authorities
> 
> When contacted Gopalakrishnan said that he and Sasikala were asked to come to the British consulate in Chennai on April 15 and asked questions for about 45 minutes*."Their way of asking questions and conducting the so-called interview was like imagining that we are terrorists or fundamentalists who are going to London for delivering provocative lectures," he told PTI.*
> 
> Read more at: http://www.oneindia.com/international/uk-revokes-visas-to-2-right-wing-activists-1737777.html



Next time some British or European talks about freedom of speech, throw this in their faces.

To think they are on the verge of becoming Londonistan, have men from a 'certain' country and religion groom their young girls and they find these two probably harmless people to go after. 



jaatram said:


> Big up Multiculturalism



Shh... multiculturalism only applies for 'secular' people not Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Makaramarma

jaatram said:


> Big up Multiculturalism



This is a Serious matter. Indian Govt. need to ask explanation and demand a Refund from the UK govt. This is not laughing matter. 

From the Link,

*.....Gopalakrishnan, a former scientist at the Council Of Scientific and Industrial Research (CSIR)*, who took VRS in 2008, said he informed them that he had gone to various countries, including UK, US and Canada on several occasions. 
"*Without giving any documents, our passports were taken*. There is no response to email or phone calls. We have no information why our passports have been held up and when we will be getting the same," he said. Gopalakrishnan said *they were granted visas three months ago, but their passports had been held up without being given any reason for the same.* The consulate officials told him not to cancel his ticket. However, not hearing from them till April 29, Gopalakrishnan said he cancelled his Emirates flight ticket and on April 30 also cancelled the Air India Trivandrum-Delhi-London flight ticket after he there was no news from the consulate. "*Due to this attitude of the embassy, we lost lot of money due to last minute cancellations*," he said.

Read more at: UK revokes visas to 2 right-wing activists - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Makaramarma said:


> This is a Serious matter. Indian Govt. need to ask explanation and demand a Refund from the UK govt. This is not laughing matter.
> 
> From the Link,
> 
> *.....Gopalakrishnan, a former scientist at the Council Of Scientific and Industrial Research (CSIR)*, who took VRS in 2008, said he informed them that he had gone to various countries, including UK, US and Canada on several occasions.
> "*Without giving any documents, our passports were taken*. There is no response to email or phone calls. We have no information why our passports have been held up and when we will be getting the same," he said. Gopalakrishnan said *they were granted visas three months ago, but their passports had been held up without being given any reason for the same.* The consulate officials told him not to cancel his ticket. However, not hearing from them till April 29, Gopalakrishnan said he cancelled his Emirates flight ticket and on April 30 also cancelled the Air India Trivandrum-Delhi-London flight ticket after he there was no news from the consulate. "*Due to this attitude of the embassy, we lost lot of money due to last minute cancellations*," he said.
> 
> Read more at: UK revokes visas to 2 right-wing activists - Oneindia



Agreed the govt needs to take up this matter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Hahaha, women from Amravati gives a "lota" to Pappu-G and ask him to go to toilet in open... 

Perfect slap to those who could not build even toilets for them in 67 years after independence, and now he and his party come to make drama of sympathy and compassion.  J/K

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nicky G

Freedom of media and wonderful use of taxpayer money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makaramarma

Nicky G said:


> Freedom of media and wonderful use of taxpayer money.



So officials are going to get paid to watch TV ?  

AAPtard Zindabad. Yeh hai asli IIT graduate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Inki to politics bhi sirf 3 cheezo se chalti hai... Entertainment, Entertainment, Entertainment....

3 news for today from AAP camp...








Abingdonboy said:


> I *guess now all those anarchists are going to have to find some real jobs* and actually start making a legitimate contribution to their nation...



They are going to join pAAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mujraparty

After Greenpeace and Ford, is Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation next on the MHA hit list? - Firstpost

This rumor was prolly spread by adarsh libtards ...i always thought of Bill &Melinda gates foundation as one of the few NGO's in india doing actual work ...i think most people will agree ..

UPDATED ....

Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation not under scanner: Government - The Economic Times


> Reports in a section of media about Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation coming under the scanner of Home Ministry is not based on facts. There is no such action," Home Ministry spokesperson KS Dhatwalia said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

eowyn said:


> After Greenpeace and Ford, is Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation next on the MHA hit list? - Firstpost
> 
> This rumor was prolly spread by adarsh libtards ...i always thought of Bill &Melinda gates foundation as one of the few NGO's in india doing actual work ...i think most people will agree ..
> 
> UPDATED ....
> 
> Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation not under scanner: Government - The Economic Times


Someone is trying to put misinformation out there....


Dirty games are being played.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

@wolfschanzze @Srinivas You think these figures are correct??
If not, can you give me some other source of figures or at least your opinion
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some excellent comments from the article on which you tagged me @magudi 
Andhra Pradesh under huge financial crisis, CM Naidu spends crores on himself - IBNLive

"
tjp • 2 days ago
ohh,, You still cover news of Andhra Pradesh.. I'm glad.. None of the national media raised a concern or did a debate when the state was divided for political gains.

He is travelling to other countries to attract investments, He is not going to a vacation.

Ask, BJP and Congress. why they announced special status for the state in parliament and didn't grant it. If it's granted, He don't have to go to each country to get investments. Investments will automatically come to our state.

why didn't you ask congress leaders for partitioning without any capital.. As there is no capital and Hyderabad is the common capital, he has to travel more often and it will become more expensive..

Why are you not posting the expenses of other CMs?

What about expenses incurred by PM of Gujarat (Narendra Modi). Working for his own state interests at the expense of other states..

2)"It is not the cost of the foreign tour visits but it is the outcome and how much of investments he has generated. Did he not do it earlier for IT sector establishment in Hyderabad? How about PM doing it on a larger scale ?
Should he not have a decent guest house to entertain foreign industrialists, dignitaries and investors ?
Perhaps somebody wanted to write something against Babu and they did. Nothing more and nothing less to this article."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> @wolfschanzze @Srinivas You think these figures are correct??
> If not, can you give me some other source of figures or at least your opinion
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Some excellent comments from the article on which you tagged me @magudi
> Andhra Pradesh under huge financial crisis, CM Naidu spends crores on himself - IBNLive
> 
> "
> tjp • 2 days ago
> ohh,, You still cover news of Andhra Pradesh.. I'm glad.. None of the national media raised a concern or did a debate when the state was divided for political gains.
> 
> He is travelling to other countries to attract investments, He is not going to a vacation.
> 
> Ask, BJP and Congress. why they announced special status for the state in parliament and didn't grant it. If it's granted, He don't have to go to each country to get investments. Investments will automatically come to our state.
> 
> why didn't you ask congress leaders for partitioning without any capital.. As there is no capital and Hyderabad is the common capital, he has to travel more often and it will become more expensive..
> 
> Why are you not posting the expenses of other CMs?
> 
> What about expenses incurred by PM of Gujarat (Narendra Modi). Working for his own state interests at the expense of other states..
> 
> 2)"It is not the cost of the foreign tour visits but it is the outcome and how much of investments he has generated. Did he not do it earlier for IT sector establishment in Hyderabad? How about PM doing it on a larger scale ?
> Should he not have a decent guest house to entertain foreign industrialists, dignitaries and investors ?
> Perhaps somebody wanted to write something against Babu and they did. Nothing more and nothing less to this article."



So people have turned hostile huh , will CBN be pulling out of NDA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> So people have turned hostile huh , will CBN be pulling out of NDA ?



The People have turned/are turning, not CBN.. He will continue to remain & lobby for AP & get more deals for it & make sure that by 2019, all the promises made are fulfilled or most of them

Then depending upon the prevalent political mode in both states & across the nation, the final decision will be made..

But if the BJP does something foolish like making an outright U-turn in front of the world on all it's promises or tries something foolish(abusing AP,Telugus) for which the chances are low, then the Alliance will break..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> The People have turned/are turning, not CBN.. He will continue to remain & lobby for AP & get more deals for it & make sure that by 2019, all the promises made are fulfilled or most of them
> 
> Then depending upon the prevalent political mode in both states & across the nation, the final decision will be made..
> 
> But if the BJP does something foolish like making an outright U-turn in front of the world on all it's promises or tries something foolish(abusing AP,Telugus) for which the chances are low, then the Alliance will break..




So have they given any reason for delaying special status? And what about polvaram?


----------



## wolfschanzze

Darmashkian said:


> @wolfschanzze @Srinivas You think these figures are correct??
> If not, can you give me some other source of figures or at least your opinion
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Some excellent comments from the article on which you tagged me @magudi
> Andhra Pradesh under huge financial crisis, CM Naidu spends crores on himself - IBNLive
> 
> "
> tjp • 2 days ago
> ohh,, You still cover news of Andhra Pradesh.. I'm glad.. None of the national media raised a concern or did a debate when the state was divided for political gains.
> 
> He is travelling to other countries to attract investments, He is not going to a vacation.
> 
> Ask, BJP and Congress. why they announced special status for the state in parliament and didn't grant it. If it's granted, He don't have to go to each country to get investments. Investments will automatically come to our state.
> 
> why didn't you ask congress leaders for partitioning without any capital.. As there is no capital and Hyderabad is the common capital, he has to travel more often and it will become more expensive..
> 
> Why are you not posting the expenses of other CMs?
> 
> What about expenses incurred by PM of Gujarat (Narendra Modi). Working for his own state interests at the expense of other states..
> 
> 2)"It is not the cost of the foreign tour visits but it is the outcome and how much of investments he has generated. Did he not do it earlier for IT sector establishment in Hyderabad? How about PM doing it on a larger scale ?
> Should he not have a decent guest house to entertain foreign industrialists, dignitaries and investors ?
> Perhaps somebody wanted to write something against Babu and they did. Nothing more and nothing less to this article."


This was in 2001 now the figures surely have changed,For example the Christians are more than 25% in Andhra and they are rising in Telangana too, 25% is a modest estimate.in a span of 10 years they have risen from 2% to 25% during YSR regime.Muslims also have increased but not as drastic as Christians are.The christian number is kept hidden because the government counts them as SC/ST,OBC instead of counting them as Christians.Since they still maintain caste to get the benefit of Reservations and quotas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Monopoly of Akali, BJP & Congress leaders in Punjab public transport sector. @Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Juggernautjatt said:


> Monopoly of Akali, BJP & Congress leaders in Punjab public transport sector. @Prometheus
> 
> View attachment 218962


Akali Dal deserves to be kicked out, I am glad that we got rid of Chautalas this time. I don't see them coming back in power anytime soon.

Edit: why does Punjabi politicians are so fond of transportation business?


----------



## magudi

This GST is no reform, and the Rajya Sabha must not pass it | Business Standard On The Beat


Mihir Sharma on fire lol

Read the article for some gems

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaatram

Choti Suit Boot Sarkar 

The total amount of Rs 1062 crores for compensation for the farmers would be released in phases starting from the first of the month.

Haryana govt releases cheques for Rs 28 crore for farmers | Business Standard News


----------



## jaatram

Here's what an Aaptard think of Indian Law when one of his own gets convicted. Salman's case should have been handed over to AAP's internal lokpal where Justice Kejriwal would have given for a THE REAL JUDGEMENT 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595858465635053569

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

So kejriya talking about journalists..and look at this - Being brought up by the likes of shekhar gupta (indian express) prannoy roy (ndtv), earlier did fixing with aajtak poonya prasoon bajpai..all in same family ji...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Gotta admire modiji's conviction of letting gp media hit jobs without holding them accountable

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

wolfschanzze said:


> This was in 2001 now the figures surely have changed,For example the Christians are more than 25% in Andhra and they are rising in Telangana too, 25% is a modest estimate.in a span of 10 years they have risen from 2% to 25% during YSR regime.Muslims also have increased but not as drastic as Christians are.The christian number is kept hidden because the government counts them as SC/ST,OBC instead of counting them as Christians.Since they still maintain caste to get the benefit of Reservations and quotas.


25%??.sounds more like an exaggerated figure.Christians are only around 20%(6 million) even in the state of Kerala(most Christianized state in Kerala)..They are not more than 5-9%(maximum) in andhra and 3-5% or even less in Telegana region,i think.Anyway,Any particular reason for these mass conversion?.poverty/caste discrimination??..seen many Reddygaru Christians in my area(aren't they high caste?)


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> Gotta admire modiji's conviction of letting gp media hit jobs without holding them accountable


Modi is scared of Media, he can't touch them.


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> Modi is scared of Media, he can't touch them.




True, I think it's either jaitley or media has something on Bjp guys too otherwise there's no reason why they're letting em Scott free with all these hit jobs left and right


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> True, I think it's either jaitley or media has something on Bjp guys too otherwise there's no reason why they're letting em Scott free with all these hit jobs left and right


Modi is losing the battle of perception, Land acquisition bill is in mess because BJP couldn't explain it to people properly. Media, NGOs and Opposition joined hands to make sure it gets delayed.


----------



## Bang Galore

Клара said:


> So kejriya talking about journalists..and look at this - Being brought up by the likes of shekhar gupta (indian express) prannoy roy (ndtv), earlier did fixing with aajtak poonya prasoon bajpai..all in same family ji...



That would be very good company if he kept that, not many better than Shekhar Gupta or Prannoy Roy.

However using a random photo to suggest some _"conspiracy" i_s ridiculous. More so because in this case, I actually remember seeing that piece broadcast during the General elections last year. Contrary to what you suggest, it was actually less a picture of bonhomie & more about Kejriwal alleging that the media was supporting Modi _(NDTV had their All India/U.P. opinion polls out)_ and I distinctly remember Dr. Prannoy Roy reacting with irritation & anger to Kejriwal's charge & asking him testily if he had any proof of the alleged collusion. Anything but a friendly conversation.


----------



## Parul

Rahul Gandhi speaking on Aalo's in LOKSABHA. 

He's even joined Twitter.


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> This GST is no reform, and the Rajya Sabha must not pass it | Business Standard On The Beat
> 
> 
> Mihir Sharma on fire lol
> 
> Read the article for some gems



Good points raised in that article actually. Not the first time they have been raised either.


----------



## magudi

Bang Galore said:


> Good points raised in that article actually. Not the first time they have been raised either.




I am worried about the rate, people say it will be 27% i don't know why any government in its right minds would opt for such high taxation. But rate will be fixed only after ammendment is passed by Parliament and state assemblies so gotta wait and watch how it spans out


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> I am worried about the rate, people say it will be 27% i don't know why any government in its right minds would opt for such high taxation. But rate will be fixed only after ammendment is passed by Parliament and state assemblies so gotta wait and watch how it spans out




Rate is a huge worry, as are all the exemptions. Too many compromises seem to have been made hoping that once we get GST through, we could tinker with the rate later & also whittle down the exemptions. May be commonsensical way of going about things but this GST is unlikely to add anything to the economy immediately. Any rate above 20% will risk people again evading the tax, if 27%, we could well see the economy tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Клара said:


> Rahul Gandhi speaking on Aalo's in LOKSABHA.
> 
> He's even joined Twitter.




Selecting amethi for smart city could prove to be a master stroke for bhajpa. If some work gets done on ground, people will realize that voting for 'gandhi name' is not enough anymore


----------



## wolfschanzze

mooppan said:


> 25%??.sounds more like an exaggerated figure.Christians are only around 20%(6 million) even in the state of Kerala(most Christianized state in Kerala)..They are not more than 5-9%(maximum) in andhra and 3-5% or even less in Telegana region,i think.Anyway,Any particular reason for these mass conversion?.poverty/caste discrimination??..seen many Reddygaru Christians in my area(aren't they high caste?)


25% is a modest figure,according to what we seen in past 10 years of YSR rule.
Telangana is a bit less than Andhra.Most of them use hindu names to get reservation benefits, if they say they are christians they lose those benefits.
Mass conversion, is simple you pay them money to convert.Now that YSR is gone and the money from USA and West dried up for conversions since NGO's are being cracked down,the Missionaries are on a tight budget now,while earlier they had a free run during YSR rule was disaster, he looted state,diverted hindu temple boards money to Christian organizations which used our money to convert Hindus to christianity. for that his son was in jail and has cases against him.Never again will Telugu people elect a christian,we learnt a hard lesson.
YSR made sure his trusted people in his party became converted, they are Crypto christians, with hindu names.They still carry the name Reddy to fool the villagers into thinking they are still Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaatram

Namazwadi Party at it again. Jai ho Mullahyum Yadav ji ki. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596184901797326848

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Congress faces tightrope walk over black money law - The Times of India

Now this will be interesting , hope Congress opposes the bill


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Gotta admire modiji's conviction of letting gp media hit jobs without holding them accountable



Enough of this pussy footing when will govt take action against tgis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

jaatram said:


> Namazwadi Party at it again. Jai ho Mullahyum Yadav ji ki.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596184901797326848



Somebody should tell this idiot the people run over by Salman were Muslim too.... only that they did not have millions of rupees. This mindset sums up the sickularists of our country.
.
Dumbos can't even verify facts before commenting.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaatram

Secularism in overdrive. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596312559172460547

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaatram

hindutvaisthecure said:


> Make in india boooming


trying too hard, please don't

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

jaatram said:


> Secularism in overdrive.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596312559172460547



To quote Daamadji, "Are you serious?" 

Those who were delayed should sue the fu'king cr*p out of the airline and these two should pieces of work should be taken in for endangering themselves and potentially others.

Apparently, the flight is inquiring, this issue should be made an example out of:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596355519188578304
However, what could the crew have done? Left them there? Forced them? Truly appalling behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Nicky G said:


> To quote Daamadji, "Are you serious?"
> 
> Those who were delayed should sue the fu'king cr*p out of the airline and these two should pieces of work should be taken in for endangering themselves and potentially others.
> 
> Apparently, the flight is inquiring, this issue should be made an example out of:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596355519188578304
> However, what could the crew have done? Left them there? Forced them? Truly appalling behavior.


it won't be long before we see some over enthusiastic secular offering namaz in flight.


----------



## Nicky G

jaatram said:


> it won't be long before we see some over enthusiastic secular offering namaz in flight.



Now that I think about it, l'm actually surprised it hasn't happened before.

Seriously, if I ever see this in person, I will start chanting some _mantra _loudly. Its bad enough they do it on roads and such.


----------



## IndoCarib

hindutvaisthecure said:


> Make in india boooming


 
Poor attempt. you are mental ! Name 1 major corruption allegation on Modi govt. Farmer suicide was always there since Congress times. None of the previous govt took any concrete steps to bring back black money. It is a loan to Adani group, not handing out freebies like Haryana govt did to Vadra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Nicky G said:


> Now that I think about it, l'm actually surprised it hasn't happened before.
> 
> Seriously, if I ever see this in person, I will start chanting some _mantra _loudly. Its bad enough they do it on roads and such.


You can't fight stupidity with stupidity. There has to be serious protocols for such things. No one expects Hare Krishnas to break into a rave party in flight. If you feel praying to your God is more important than the comfort of your co passengers then you better not get on the plane.



IndoCarib said:


> Poor attempt. you are mental ! Name 1 major corruption allegation on Modi govt. Farmer suicide was always there since Congress times. None of the previous govt took any concrete steps to bring back black money. It is a loan to Adani group, not handing out freebies to Vadra.


he is a false flag troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nicky G

jaatram said:


> *You can't fight stupidity with stupidity.* There has to be serious protocols for such things. No one expects Hare Krishnas to break into a rave party in flight. If you feel praying to your God is more important than the comfort of your co passengers then you better not get on the plane.



Sometimes one must I'm afraid, to make a point.

Speaking of protocols, who would have envisioned someone delaying a plane to pray on the Tarmac? I don't recall any such thing in Muslim countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Nicky G said:


> Sometimes one must I'm afraid, to make a point.
> 
> Speaking of protocols, who would have envisioned someone delaying a plane to pray on the Tarmac? I don't recall any such thing in Muslim countries.


When have you heard anyone asking for special privileges in Muslim countries? They take them to the chop chop square. 


---------------------------


Bole Rahul Baba ke lips I love Uncle Chips.

2011
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/government-firm-on-fdi-in-retail-rahul/article2720388.ec

2012
http://www.rediff.com/news/slide-show/slide-show-1-rahuls-gujarat-poll-pitch-too-late-too-

2013
little/20121211.htmhttp://www.hindustantimes.com/lucknow/rahul-plays-dream-merchant-in-up/article1-1132361.aspx

2015
Rahul Gandhi targets PM Modi over ‘politics of revenge’ in Lok Sabha | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Loved the response from Indigo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> When have you heard anyone asking for special privileges in Muslim countries? They take them to the chop chop square.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> Bole Rahul Baba ke lips I love Uncle Chips.
> 
> 2011
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/government-firm-on-fdi-in-retail-rahul/article2720388.ec
> 
> 2012
> http://www.rediff.com/news/slide-show/slide-show-1-rahuls-gujarat-poll-pitch-too-late-too-
> 
> 2013
> little/20121211.htmhttp://www.hindustantimes.com/lucknow/rahul-plays-dream-merchant-in-up/article1-1132361.aspx
> 
> 2015
> Rahul Gandhi targets PM Modi over ‘politics of revenge’ in Lok Sabha | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


@jaatram ram ram. Pappu is now on Twitter too. There's a tweet from his Twitter handle saying 'watch this space'... & I asked if it's anything to do with Jupiter & Mars?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> @jaatram ram ram. Pappu is now on Twitter too. There's a tweet from his Twitter handle saying 'watch this space'... & I asked if it's anything to do with Jupiter & Mars?


Ram ram bhai .... exam wagera the kya? bahut dino baad darshan diye aapne. 

yeah checked the tweet.  
I hope the guy handling his twitter handle gets paid in lacs every month. He will have to shovel through the abuses to find a positive tweet on the TL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Ram ram bhai .... exam wagera the kya? bahut dino baad darshan diye aapne.


India gaya tah bhai...shaadi attend karna tah family mai.


> yeah checked the tweet.
> I hope the guy handling his twitter handle gets paid in lacs every month. He will have to shovel through the abuses to find a positive tweet on the TL.


haha...scanned through few replies on all three of his tweets so far. Going by the initial trend...that Twitter handle is going to be the butt of all jokes!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...ink-collapse-will-communism-loving-state-wake @SrNair @levina what say ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> India gaya tah bhai...shaadi attend karna tah family mai.
> 
> haha...scanned through few replies on all three of his tweets so far. Going by the initial trend...that Twitter handle is going to be the butt of all jokes!


Shadi attend karne ya khud ke liye ladki dekhne 

--------------------------

Friends of Congress exposing previous Congress led UPA government 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596702473076617218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596702538184798210
Reliance Jio got advantage of Rs 3,367 crore: CAG | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...ink-collapse-will-communism-loving-state-wake @SrNair @levina what say ?


Upsetting but true.
The article is right about the reason for this decline in agricultural productivity 


> As a result of the land reforms, agricultural land was fragmented with more and more smaller farmers owning land. While this was seen as a positive development for social justice, cultivation on fragmented land is one of the main problems plaguing agricultural production.
> The increasing cost of production coupled with low profitability has also led to the disinterest in the sector.


----------



## Nicky G

Apparent fabrication on Amethi Food Park:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Shadi attend karne ya khud ke liye ladki dekhne



aray nahi bhai.. such much shadi attend karne gaya tah! ab aur ladkiya dekhke joota todi na khana garwali se? 
--------------------------


> Friends of Congress exposing previous Congress led UPA government
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596702473076617218
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596702538184798210
> Reliance Jio got advantage of Rs 3,367 crore: CAG | Business Standard News



Typical foot-in-mouth syndrome! Sounds like Sanjay Jha's pseudo twitter account.. tweeting without doing any research!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> aray nahi bhai.. such much shadi attend karne gaya tah! ab aur ladkiya dekhke joota todi na khana* garwali* se?
> --------------------------
> 
> 
> Typical foot-in-mouth syndrome! Sounds like Sanjay Jha's pseudo twitter account.. tweeting without doing any research!


At bold part 
Kab kasie .... KYOONNNNN !!!

Oh fcuk it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> At bold part
> Kab kasie .... KYOONNNNN !!!
> 
> Oh fcuk it.


Kyon chownk gaye mere bhai? Itna bhi buri cheez nahi hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> Kyon chownk gaye mere bhai? Itna bhi buri cheez nahi hai!


lol nah just kidding bro 
God bless ya both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Cherries,blueberries and strawberries!!!

To errrrrrr is human.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> This is what we did @jaatram
> 
> Thanks to both @SarthakGanguly and @Star Wars


You evil Yindoos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> You evil Yindoos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


>


you can edit the post, if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> you can edit the post, if you want.


Oops!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> Oops!



ROFL at the edited post , hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> ROFL at the edited post , hilarious


Oh! 
That's the standard line I use when I give reason for deletion of my posts.


----------



## jaatram

levina said:


> Oh!
> That's the standard line I use when I give reason for deletion of my posts.


first time saw you deleting a post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

jaatram said:


> first time saw you deleting a post


That was a very Jai-Veeru kinda joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596976866222739456
How dare a Hindu priest shoot at the Mob? he should have just allowed the mob to attack the temple. Modi must answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596976866222739456
> How dare a Hindu priest shoot at the Mob? he should have just allowed the mob to attack the temple. Modi must answer.



Communal hindus


----------



## Levina

@SarthakGanguly
Remove this
It is #272. 
I hope you do!


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> Communal hindus


earlier they used to roll over and die but ever since Modi came to power they started shooting rioters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IrbiS

Just saw new Times Magazine Europe with Modi on cover

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Harsimrat Kaur answering Rahul Baba's question about food park in amethi. Rahul Baba laid the foundation stone knowing very well that no land has been allotted for it. 







IrbiS said:


> Just saw new Times Magazine Europe with Modi on cover


He has been busy giving interviews to magazines when not on foreign trips. Kuch kaam wagera nahi karta ye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

levina said:


> @SarthakGanguly
> Remove this
> It is #272.
> I hope you do!




I do not understand rational of this request, or the reason of @SarthakGanguly deleting/editing his post.

This Akhielos and Syedali73 are known bigots,and beyond saving. It is because of these people, I have developed respect for people like Zaravan.Sarthak Ganguly's description of Akheilos as Taliban, whose children are going to blow themselves up for sake of their virgins is right on target.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Skeletons are about to tumble from Sonia's closet

Kiran Kumar Reddy writing tell-all book on Telangana to 'expose' Sonia Gandhi, Rahul Gandhi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> Skeletons are about to tumble from Sonia's closet
> 
> Kiran Kumar Reddy writing tell-all book on Telangana to 'expose' Sonia Gandhi, Rahul Gandhi - The Times of India



Great news


----------



## Levina

anonymus said:


> I do not understand rational of this request, or the reason of @SarthakGanguly deleting/editing his post.
> 
> This Akhielos and Syedali73 are known bigots,and beyond saving. It is because of these people, I have developed respect for people like Zaravan.Sarthak Ganguly's description of Akheilos as Taliban, whose children are going to blow themselves up for sake of their virgins is right on target.


Not done!
Lets not forget that this is an internet forum and that we should refrain from making such personal comments. I agree that she and some of her friends get raucous on several occasions, but I would not suggest anyone to stoop to their level just to score a point.@SarthakGanguly


----------



## Marxist

*Ford Foundation looks at Rajan as saviour*

Financial entities have been contacted by Ford Foundation to intercede with RBI Governor Rajan and Economic Advisor to Finance Ministry, Arvind Subramanian.

Ford Foundation looks at Rajan as saviour

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Jai ho Kejriwal, 
Report any news that damages our reputation, we will take action, Kejriwal govt tells officials - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kloitra

jaatram said:


> Jai ho Kejriwal,
> Report any news that damages our reputation, we will take action, Kejriwal govt tells officials - The Times of India


Mamta has competition!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

@magudi @jaatram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nicky G

jaatram said:


> Jai ho Kejriwal,
> Report any news that damages our reputation, we will take action, Kejriwal govt tells officials - The Times of India










jaatram said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596976866222739456
> How dare a Hindu priest shoot at the Mob? he should have just allowed the mob to attack the temple. Modi must answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bitter Melon

Marxist said:


> *Ford Foundation looks at Rajan as saviour*
> 
> Financial entities have been contacted by Ford Foundation to intercede with RBI Governor Rajan and Economic Advisor to Finance Ministry, Arvind Subramanian.
> 
> Ford Foundation looks at Rajan as saviour



From the report...

_The Ford Foundation is lobbying to use US economic leverage over India to get the Narendra Modi government to roll back the action taken against the organisation, high-level sources in Washington and New York say.They claim that financial entities with considerable influence in India, such as Goldman Sachs (which is known to have privileged access to North Block) and Citibank (which enjoys similar privileges with the Reserve Bank of India) have been contacted by senior Foundation officials to intercede with, among others, RBI Governor Raghuram Rajan and Economic Advisor to the Ministry of Finance, Arvind Subramanian, to "persuade the Modi government to drop the measures" enforced against the prestigious body, including the transfer of responsibility for clearing of foreign donations from the Ministry of Finance (which to date has yet to look askance at a request from the well-connected US funder) to the less sympathetic Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA). This was done through bringing the Ford Foundation into the "Prior Reference Category" (PRC), which in fact has been the only substantive action that has been taken in the case of the Foundation. However, this limited action has been sufficient to lead to US Secretary of State John Kerry (who according to sources in Washington had a meeting with Ford Foundation president Darren Walker hours after the Indian decision was announced) instructing his spokesperson to issue a strongly-worded statement against the decision by the Government of India. *Soon after the rebuke from the State Department, the head of another major US-based foundation was sent back from Delhi airport after being refused permission to enter this country, in a message that Team Modi would not buckle to pressure the way the Manmohan Singh government was frequently accused of doing*_
_*
*_
This is exactly what we voted Modi for

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Nicky G

This is very telling in my opinion: 



Bitter Melon said:


> including the transfer of responsibility for clearing of foreign donations from the Ministry of Finance (which to date has yet to look askance at a request from the well-connected US funder) to the *less sympathetic* Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA)



So apparently MoF was more sympathetic? 

Anyway, you need to be cautious of financial giants such as GS And Citi, they can do serious damage to the currency by speculation. Anyway, some interesting games going on if US has her panti*s in a bunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

Nicky G said:


> So apparently MoF was more sympathetic?


Being a long-term resident of Delhi has its disadvantages  They get habituated to a lot of BS.



Nicky G said:


> *Anyway, you need to be cautious of financial giants such as GS And Citi, they can do serious damage to the currency by speculation*. Anyway, some interesting games going on if US has her panti*s in a bunch



They are going to try anyway, wiser not to, if they do not want us permanently ensconced in the Russian camp.

US is pretty rattled going by the statements of Richard Verma.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Bitter Melon said:


> Being a long-term resident of Delhi has its disadvantages  They get habituated to a lot of BS.
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to try anyway, wiser not to, if they do not want us permanently ensconced in the Russian camp.
> 
> US is pretty rattled going by the statements of Richard Verma.



I bet the latest series of actions caught them by surprise even Cong were afraid to do much though they openly disgruntled with FF funding IAC


----------



## jaatram

To curb child trafficking Maharashtra's Women and Child Welfare Department wants dna test of female beggars carrying babies. 

Women and Child Welfare Department wants DNA test of female beggars carrying babies - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

magudi said:


> I bet the latest series of actions caught them by surprise even Cong were afraid to do much though they openly disgruntled with FF funding IAC



Yeah, they did not expect this govt to act in this manner at all. The American Embassy School tax fraud issue was not pursued by Modi the way we expected to, perhaps leading to a sense of business as usual.



Nicky G said:


> Anyway, you need to be cautious of financial giants such as GS And Citi, they can do serious damage to the currency by speculation. Anyway, some interesting games going on if US has her panti*s in a bunch.



Given the price of oil and our comfortable reserve currency ratio, there is not much they can do to us. Apart from oil and gold, we hardly dependent on any other capital goods import.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597254249051852801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597039995887620097

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nityam

Bitter Melon said:


> Given the price of oil and our comfortable reserve currency ratio, there is not much they can do to us. Apart from oil and gold, we hardly dependent on any other capital goods import.



Oil is cheap due to the US decision to make it cheap, as a punishment to Russia. 

Second we import electronics components. Without that, we would have no electronic component industry, defence or otherwise.



jaatram said:


> To curb child trafficking Maharashtra's Women and Child Welfare Department wants dna test of female beggars carrying babies.
> 
> Women and Child Welfare Department wants DNA test of female beggars carrying babies - IBNLive



Instead of putting an end to Begging, we are conducting DNA tests on them  

How about some Jail time and Hard labour for healthy men and women who beg ?


----------



## Bitter Melon

Nityam said:


> Oil is cheap due to the US decision to make it cheap, as a punishment to Russia.
> 
> Second we import electronics components. Without that, we would have no electronic component industry, defence or otherwise.



It is a catch-22 for US though, is it not. Let oil price rise and Russia benefits. Keep it low, India is invincible.

While we do import electronic components, it does not form a substantial portion of our import bill. Which means we have comfortable reserve currency pool to offset any sanctions or manipulations US financial players can deal us.



Nityam said:


> How about some Jail time and Hard labour for healthy men and women who beg



Not unless India is ready to convert expensive real estates into huge prison for profit systems. No where in the world people are imprisoned for panhandling and it should not be so in India either.

There used to be these beggar homes where beggars were routinely rounded up and kept and imparted skills. The only news from these places used to be the daring escapes of beggars from these institutions.


----------



## Roybot

jaatram said:


> Harsimrat Kaur answering Rahul Baba's question about food park in amethi. Rahul Baba laid the foundation stone knowing very well that no land has been allotted for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



She's pretty impressive, and here I thought she was just a face like Rabdi Devi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaatram

Roybot said:


> She's pretty impressive, and here I thought she was just a face like Rabdi Devi


yea she is impressive ..... Badal's have their short comings but they are feisty fighters.


----------



## Nityam

Bitter Melon said:


> It is a catch-22 for US though, is it not. Let oil price rise and Russia benefits. Keep it low, India is invincible.
> 
> While we do import electronic components, it does not form a substantial portion of our import bill. Which means we have comfortable reserve currency pool to offset any sanctions or manipulations US financial players can deal us..









After Crude, it is the second most important thing we import. Its not about the cost. Almost ALL our electronics goods are imported. All critical chemicals for drugs and goods are imported. We do not have a National chemical policy nor an National Electronic policy. 

.


> Not unless India is ready to convert expensive real estates into huge prison for profit systems. No where in the world people are imprisoned for panhandling and it should not be so in India either.
> 
> There used to be these beggar homes where beggars were routinely rounded up and kept and imparted skills. The only news from these places used to be the daring escapes of beggars from these institutions.



Its not about real estate, unless we can guarantee food for all, we have no moral or ethical right to ban begging. 

Unless we guarantee housing for all, we cannot arrest people for sleeping on the foot path. 

We need to convert India into a land of opportunity, rather than a land of frustrated people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Nityam said:


> After Crude, it is the second most important thing we import. Its not about the cost. Almost ALL our electronics goods are imported. All critical chemicals for drugs and goods are imported. We do not have a National chemical policy nor an National Electronic policy.



This is just recent in the last few years when we put curbs on gold import by taxing it higher. Otherwise, gold was the second most substantial thing we imported. We are going for Make in India policy, no? So any attempt at restrictions in importing these will result in an accelerated investment in producing these things within the country. Note the second most important thing in the pie chart is "others", which is luxury and nonessential items which could very well be sourced from within the country.



Nityam said:


> Its not about real estate, unless we can guarantee food for all, we have no moral or ethical right to ban begging.
> 
> Unless we guarantee housing for all, we cannot arrest people for sleeping on the foot path.
> 
> We need to convert India into a land of opportunity, rather than a land of frustrated people.



We cannot guarantee housing for all or food for all. Life does not come with guarantees. What one can do is create ample opportunities for those willing to work so that they can access these things for themselves.

You were the one who suggested jailing people who beg before going off on the other side claiming moral high ground.

A lot of people begging are out there due to poor choices they made in their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nityam

Bitter Melon said:


> This is just recent in the last few years when we put curbs on gold import by taxing it higher. Otherwise, gold was the second most substantial thing we imported. We are going for Make in India policy, no? So any attempt at restrictions in importing these will result in an accelerated investment in producing these things within the country. Note the second most important thing in the pie chart is "others", which is luxury and nonessential items which could very well be sourced from within the country.



We still import gold, only now its smuggling because of higher taxes. 

It is foolish to think that a ban on imports accelerate manufactures of similar goods in India. We do not have the know how, nor the equipments to do so. India has no FAB to produce semiconductor devices on large scale for commercial use. As I said, we still lack a National electronics Policy. 

We cannot guarantee housing for all or food for all. Life does not come with guarantees. What one can do is create ample opportunities for those willing to work so that they can access these things for themselves.



> You were the one who suggested jailing people who beg before going off on the other side claiming moral high ground.
> 
> A lot of people begging are out there due to poor choices they made in their lives.



Life may not come with guarantees, but great civilizations and Nations provide them to its citizens. That is the difference between living in a Jungle and living in civilized times. You are not required to agree, just understand. 

I don't care for morality in pdf. I am talking about practical solutions to real life problems. People beg because they suffer from depression or lack of hope. They loose the will to live with dignity or do not even think it is possible. (unless one does it for religious reasons like Sanyas).

We don't have choices, only illusions of choices. Most of the choices people make are just accidents of circumstances. 

Its not enough to train people, you have to give them hope that their training is of some value and it can give them dignity. That is where a prison like structure helps them. Let them out if they provide a self guarantee that they will not beg. Introduce a 3 strike policy.


----------



## jaatram



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nityam

jaatram said:


>



Indian needs to reduce its cost of producing Power further to make it affordable. We still produce cheap power, it it is still unproductive and expensive considering our purchasing power.











However THIS is the real problem.






We need to produce Power at half the cost to make it affordable to the public. Think Canada from the above picture, maybe even China.


----------



## Bitter Melon

Nityam said:


> We still import gold, only now its smuggling because of higher taxes.
> 
> It is foolish to think that a ban on imports accelerate manufactures of similar goods in India. We do not have the know how, nor the equipments to do so. India has no FAB to produce semiconductor devices on large scale for commercial use. As I said, we still lack a National electronics Policy.
> 
> We cannot guarantee housing for all or food for all. Life does not come with guarantees. What one can do is create ample opportunities for those willing to work so that they can access these things for themselves.



How does smuggling gold impact our currency strength and how does it give leverage to Citi or GS to manipulate us?

First of all no one can ban import of chemicals or semiconductors to India. India is far far away from being the next North Korea and even North Korea manages to develop the utilities it needs even in the self imposed isolation it suffers. Next, we were talking about our currency reserves and strength and these imports form just 6-7% of our overall imports.



Nityam said:


> Life may not come with guarantees, but great civilizations and Nations provide them to its citizens. That is the difference between living in a Jungle and living in civilized times. You are not required to agree, just understand.



Sorry, your understanding of great civilizations looks like a replica of communism. There is homelessness in all countries of the world. The perfection you seem to dream off has never been achieved.



Nityam said:


> I don't care for morality in pdf. I am talking about practical solutions to real life problems. People beg because they suffer from depression or lack of hope. They loose the will to live with dignity or do not even think it is possible. (unless one does it for religious reasons like Sanyas).



That is not true. Lot of people beg because they had no dignity in the first place which is why they made those poor choices which led them down that path. A teenager getting into drugs or alcoholism is not doing so because of lack of hope or depression. He may do it to fit in with his peer group or for style or recklessness. Likewise many many people do the same.



Nityam said:


> We don't have choices, only illusions of choices. Most of the choices people make are just accidents of circumstances.
> 
> Its not enough to train people, you have to give them hope that their training is of some value and it can give them dignity. That is where a prison like structure helps them. Let them out if they provide a self guarantee that they will not beg. Introduce a 3 strike policy.



Given the same choices or illusion of choices, different people end up with different result. So your statement is true only to a limited extent.

You cannot give hope by imprisoning people. That is insane. All training has some value, depends on the will of the utilizer. That is something no one can induce.

First of all handle your contradictions. First you say you cannot arrest people for sleeping on the street if you cannot provide housing. Then you say imprison them and let them out only if they guarantee to not beg. Both the conditions can never been fulfilled ever in any society for all.



jaatram said:


>



It is such a shame. For the last 2 weeks we were suffering 8-9 hour power cuts in Bangalore of all places because of disruption in power supply from one power station in Udupi. The congress govt in state seems least concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

WTF is going on down south? 





PS: Amma gets jail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

jaatram said:


> WTF is going on down south?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Amma gets jail



LOL. They are just being their usual ridiculous self. Love it. What would life be without these morons around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nityam

Bitter Melon said:


> How does smuggling gold impact our currency strength and how does it give leverage to Citi or GS to manipulate us?



It impacts our currency reserve since gold is purchased in USD. It also weakens the Rupee and results in corresponding inflation. The strength of the impact is relative to the gold smuggled, Thankfully its been small so far. 



> First of all no one can ban import of chemicals or semiconductors to India. India is far far away from being the next North Korea and even North Korea manages to develop the utilities it needs even in the self imposed isolation it suffers. Next, we were talking about our currency reserves and strength and these imports form just 6-7% of our overall imports.



We test another Nuke and we are back in the ban list. NK is dying. 

Most of our electronics and Chemical import is from China. So that is leverage to china and a weakness to India. When they squeeze, we dance. 



> Sorry, your understanding of great civilizations looks like a replica of communism. There is homelessness in all countries of the world. The perfection you seem to dream off has never been achieved.



Civilization is all about protecting the weak. That means more than women and children. The stronger the civilization grows, the larger it mandate becomes. India is one of the oldest civilizations in the world, so our mandate is deeper than communism. 



> That is not true. Lot of people beg because they had no dignity in the first place which is why they made those poor choices which led them down that path. A teenager getting into drugs or alcoholism is not doing so because of lack of hope or depression. He may do it to fit in with his peer group or for style or recklessness. Likewise many many people do the same.



"Dignity" is the innate sense of "Value" (worth) and expectation that one is paid that value. 

When your environment do not install that value/self worth in you then 'dignity' is meaningless to them. When society does not value you or your worth, then life without dignity is the only choice people have. 

Drug is escapism, poverty is reality. Both are worlds apart. 



> Given the same choices or illusion of choices, different people end up with different result. So your statement is true only to a limited extent.



Depends on their own self worth, their faith in the world around them (courage), Hope (past experience) etc. All of which comes from accident of birth. 



> You cannot give hope by imprisoning people. That is insane. All training has some value, depends on the will of the utilizer. That is something no one can induce.



Not true. For those without hope, even prison represents some hope. Stability, shelter, daily meal. That is why many convicts wish to go back to prison even when released. They find security in Prison, rather than outside it. 



> First of all handle your contradictions. First you say you cannot arrest people for sleeping on the street if you cannot provide housing. Then you say imprison them and let them out only if they guarantee to not beg. Both the conditions can never been fulfilled ever in any society for all.



Life is full of contradictions, there is not escaping that. Nor is it possible to handle all of it. 

Those sleeping on the streets are not necessarily beggars. Most are daily wage workers, street vendors etc. 

PS: Better take this debate elsewhere, its not relevant to the thread.


----------



## mooppan

Bitter Melon said:


> It is such a shame. For the last 2 weeks we were suffering 8-9 hour power cuts in Bangalore of all places because of disruption in power supply from one power station in Udupi. The congress govt in state seems least concerned.


8-9 hours??..unbelievable,May be in your English speaking 'Peter-Mary' areas like Koramangala,Jayanagar or Bommasandra(kudos to Congressi,if its true)..I am staying in Byadarahalli,Magadi road(12 K.M from Majestic) for the past 2 months.We don't have any powercut(official and unofficial) for the past 5-6 weeks..Somedays 0.5-1 hour maximum,that too rarely..We had frequent 1-2 hours official power cut some 6 weeks back..The only problem here is water shortage..


----------



## Bitter Melon

mooppan said:


> 8-9 hours??..unbelievable,May be in your English speaking 'Peter-Mary' areas like Koramangala,Jayanagar or Bommasandra(kudos to Congressi,if its true)..I am staying in Byadarahalli,Magadi road(12 K.M from Majestic) for the past 2 months.We don't have any powercut(official and unofficial) for the past 5-6 weeks..Somedays 0.5-1 hour maximum,that too rarely..We had frequent 1-2 hours official power cut some 6 weeks back..The only problem here is water shortage..



I am in RT Nagar and it is terrible here. Yesterday power went at 8-9 in the morning and came only around 4 pm. 

BESCOM | Bangalore Distribution Automation System

Brace yourselves for more frequent power cuts in Bengaluru - The Hindu



Nityam said:


> It impacts our currency reserve since gold is purchased in USD. It also weakens the Rupee and results in corresponding inflation. The strength of the impact is relative to the gold smuggled, Thankfully its been small so far.



Smuggled gold is purchased in USD? 



Nityam said:


> We test another Nuke and we are back in the ban list. NK is dying.
> 
> Most of our electronics and Chemical import is from China. So that is leverage to china and a weakness to India. When they squeeze, we dance.



Are you even in the argument? I was pointing out how Citi and Goldman Sachs has not much room for manipulation of rupee value given we are not so import oriented and the current oil prices have cushioned us further. Now if electronics and chemicals are imported from China, then how in the hell does Citi and GS have anything to do with it. Even if US was to sanction us, China would not and imports would continue.



Nityam said:


> We test another Nuke and we are back in the ban list. NK is dying.



We can test what we want and the world would do nothing unless they want to crash headlong into another prolonged depression given the way world economy is currently.



Nityam said:


> Civilization is all about protecting the weak. That means more than women and children. The stronger the civilization grows, the larger it mandate becomes. India is one of the oldest civilizations in the world, so our mandate is deeper than communism.


That has got nothing to do with providing free housing and food for all. These are cultural issues and cannot be handled by dole economics.



Nityam said:


> "Dignity" is the innate sense of "Value" (worth) and expectation that one is paid that value.
> 
> When your environment do not install that value/self worth in you then 'dignity' is meaningless to them. When society does not value you or your worth, then life without dignity is the only choice people have.
> 
> Drug is escapism, poverty is reality. Both are worlds apart.


What hogwash. The same family and society in the same environment with same given chances can produce stellar performers and utter losers. Blaming environment, poverty, etc. etc. does not cut always.



Nityam said:


> Drug is escapism, poverty is reality. Both are worlds apart.



Yet, a lot of these are due to their own choices.



Nityam said:


> Depends on their own self worth, their faith in the world around them (courage), Hope (past experience) etc. All of which comes from accident of birth.


Again just partially true. As you said depends on their self worth. A lot of them do not have any and that is not the fault of the environment they were born in.



Nityam said:


> Not true. For those without hope, even prison represents some hope. Stability, shelter, daily meal. That is why many convicts wish to go back to prison even when released. They find security in Prison, rather than outside it.



No, they do not. That is why we get to hear about prison breakouts. Escapes from Beggar Homes were a regular feature in newsprints of yesteryears.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Not done!
> Lets not forget that this is an internet forum and that we should refrain from making such personal comments. I agree that she and some of her friends get raucous on several occasions, but I would not suggest anyone to stoop to their level just to score a point.@SarthakGanguly


Actually very much done. I deleted it only because I felt keeping it out in the open is self defeating. There is a very high chance of kids being negatively influenced at home and with terrorist sympathizing parents it gets doubly hard. The removal has more to do with self defence. I stand by what I wrote, only not willing to share it in public here. 
@anonymus 

Also do notice how the Taliban is repeatedly equated to idol worship. This helps the Pakistani Volk to digest the inconvenient truth that they created it. It gives them a cushion to fall back on - that those who are killing in the name of Islam are doing to because they are actually all Khawarij/mushreek and even idol worshipers namely non Muslim. That is unless some hate Taliban only because they are not extreme enough. Even ISIS hates the Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nicky G

Bitter Melon said:


> Being a long-term resident of Delhi has its disadvantages  They get habituated to a lot of BS.
> 
> They are going to try anyway, wiser not to, if they do not want us permanently ensconced in the Russian camp.
> 
> US is pretty rattled going by the statements of Richard Verma.



I remember a D160 club before the elections last year, who wanted to restrict BJP to less than 200 or so, so that Modi could be kicked out as choice for PM. The Delhi or Lutyens insiders are still a challenge, hope Modi is careful.

As for as US, the problems is factions within. One faction that backs such NGOs would want to teach India a lesson. The other, saner group which looks at the larger geo-political picture, would obviosuly not even pay attention to such peanuts. The key is which faction emerges on top.

Indian lobbying is also significant here.


----------



## magudi

Cong MP speaks on wrong bill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

'Swachh' drives away stink & mess from New Delhi station - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Echo_419 said:


> Thus idiot cannot do jackshit



That idiot and his cohorts are blocking all the bills in parliament.

@Guynextdoor2 Congress is blocking the blackmoney bill also.


----------



## jamahir

Abingdonboy said:


> I guess now all those anarchists are going to have to find some real jobs and actually start making a legitimate contribution to their nation...



how... by being software coolies in infosys and "management" coolies in reliance??

i urge you take up socialist/progressive activism and resist sangh-leaning idiots like that swaraj paul.

join sukant chandan and his "sons of malcom" movement... or the "communist party of great britain".


----------



## magudi

Rain Man said:


> That idiot and his cohorts are blocking all the bills in parliament.
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 Congress is blocking the blackmoney bill also.




black money bill is just an eyewash, i support Congress blocking it 


It serves two purposes :

1.AJ doesn't get his way, he is misleading PMO on the whole black money issue 

2.Sends out a message to gullible masses out there that Congress is blocking even black money bill


----------



## Nityam

magudi said:


> black money bill is just an eyewash, i support Congress blocking it
> 
> 
> It serves two purposes :
> 
> 1.AJ doesn't get his way, he is misleading PMO on the whole black money issue
> 
> 2.Sends out a message to gullible masses out there that Congress is blocking even black money bill



It is better than NO Bill on Black Money. 

A Legislation on Black Money can be further strengthened in the future by sustained public pressure groups. It is important to have a Legislation first.


----------



## magudi

Nityam said:


> It is better than NO Bill on Black Money.
> 
> A Legislation on Black Money can be further strengthened in the future by sustained public pressure groups. It is important to have a Legislation first.




I'm all for it, don't think RS will pass it though


----------



## Nityam

magudi said:


> I'm all for it, don't think RS will pass it though



That is life. Its important to try and fail than not try at all.


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


>



Yeh saale Congressi chu.... hai ek number ke. Kasam se inki to bund marni chahiye.


----------



## magudi

Rs 33,682.86 crore diverted from USO fund to other puposes: CAG - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Yo Rahul Gandhi is so pro poor !!! 








magudi said:


> Rs 33,682.86 crore diverted from USO fund to other puposes: CAG - The Economic Times


"Na Khaunga Na Khaane dunga" another JUMLA of Modi. 
@Guynextdoor2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Reality check: Has Rahul Gandhi been accurate in making political attacks on Narendra Modi government?*

*SUPPORT PRICE
Rahul:* UPA hiked wheat MSP from Rs 640 to Rs 1,400 per quintal. Modi govt's annual hike was only Rs
50

*REALITY*: That Rs 640-1,400 hike came in 10 years, from 2004-05 to 2013-14. So, false comparison. And UPA-II's MSP hike in its last year was Rs 50 too. Same order of increase in support prices Increase in minimum
support prices Rs /Quintal

* REAL ESTATE BILL
Rahul:* UPA defined an apartment's carpet area clearly — as net usable area excluding walls. Modi govt has complicated matters by bringing in the National Building Code

*REALITY:* Revised Bill says real estate can be sold only on actual carpet area

*Rahul:* UPA didn't allow change in plan post approval and project launch. Modi govt Bill allows undefined 'minor alterations'

*REALITY:* Revised Bill says builders need 'yes' from two-thirds of allottees for making a change. Allows minor alterations for architectural & structural reasons

*AMETHI FOOD PARK 
Rahul:* Scrapping of food park is politics of revenge. Project would have given better prices to
farmers

*REALITY:* *Amethi project a non-starter since its 2010 sanction*.  And govt says the petroleum ministry under UPA in 2013 had refused to supply gas to the project

*AGRI CREDIT 
Rahul:* Farm credit hike averaged 20% every year under UPA. Modi govt gave only 5%
* 
REALITY:* RBI data show farm credit growth was 15% in 2014-15, roughly Modi's first year, compared with 13.5% in 2013-14, UPA's last year. And the hikes given out so far by Modi govt are more than 5%. The 2015-16 budgetary hike is around 6.5%

*FARM GROWTH 
Rahul*: Farm growth was 4.1% under UPA, fell to 1% in Modi's first year

*REALITY:* At least in 4 years, farm growth was 1% or less in the 10 years of UPA
Not much difference in farm sector growth Annual growth in agri, forestry & fishing (%)

*NET NEUTRALITY 
Rahul:* Govt wants corporates to take over Internet. Trai consultations won't do. Need to bring in a law

*REALITY:* Trai is a statutory body. And the telecom minister has supported net neutrality. Plus, there's a 6-member telecom ministry panel looking into the issue. And, you didn't hear Rahul talk about UPA's strong-arm net laws.


*Read more at:*
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/47240819.cms?from=mdr&utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst



* 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Can people outside india access this #ChorShahzada? It's showing some technical glitch in India. 

https://twitter.com/hashtag/ChorShahzada?src=tren


----------



## IndoCarib

'Thieves in Suits': Rahul Gandhi Must Have Meant Robert Vadra, Says Harsimrat Kaur Badal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598008945114886145
BJP agent transport workers  @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598008945114886145
> BJP agent transport workers  @Echo_419



Agar Aaptards ki biwi khaana acha na pakaye to usko bhi BJP ka agent bolenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598008945114886145
> BJP agent transport workers  @Echo_419



LOL 
Srsly these idiots are merging the Party & the state


----------



## Abingdonboy

jamahir said:


> how... by being software coolies in infosys and "management" coolies in reliance??
> 
> i urge you take up socialist/progressive activism and resist sangh-leaning idiots like that swaraj paul.
> 
> join sukant chandan and his "sons of malcom" movement... or the "communist party of great britain".


Socilaism is a nice idea and in an ideal world we would have some form of socialism in place but this is the real word and in the real world socialism goes against our very nature as human beings.



For all its faults capitalism (of which there are many, many) is the best system humanity has- right now.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Can people outside india access this #ChorShahzada? It's showing some technical glitch in India.
> 
> Tweets about #ChorShahzada hashtag on Twitter


Oh yes.. & it's trending top too!

*India Trends*
· Change

#ChorShahzada
Bayern
#FCBFCB
#Quantico
#DDvCSK
#Raees
Zaheer Khan
Yograj Singh
Governor of Tripura
Chennai Super Kings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh yes.. & it's trending top too!
> 
> *India Trends*
> · Change
> 
> #ChorShahzada
> Bayern
> #FCBFCB
> #Quantico
> #DDvCSK
> #Raees
> Zaheer Khan
> Yograj Singh
> Governor of Tripura
> Chennai Super Kings


It's fixed now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Old news but made me smile nonetheless:

*
“No more free ride, hotel stay, mini-bar and laundry bill payment by the government for you guys,” said the official bluntly and moved away, leaving the fast-talking reporters speechless. *


Modi kept media guessing at BRICS: Journalists refused travel on Air India One | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

Abingdonboy said:


> Socilaism is a nice idea and in an ideal world we would have some form of socialism in place but this is the real word and in the real world socialism goes against our very nature as human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> For all its faults capitalism (of which there are many, many) is the best system humanity has- right now.



come on, what are you saying??

it is capitalism that goes against nature.

tell me, do the stars at night form image of gandhi or the british queen, beside a currency amount, that we should tolerate money system, economics and capitalism??

money system is unnatural and must be abolished... i am generally appalled by attitude of many indian members here accepting/propagating social inequality among humans brought by economic injustice... the ideas of prophet jesus and prophet muhammad from long long ago are yet to some parts of the world.

i reject any thought or national system that says that money system will persist after ten years from now... i will do everything to eliminate such thought or national systems.

direct-democracy, guided by socialism, with abolishment of money system and religious mysticism, is the most natural and scientific of all social/political systems... socialism is eternal.


----------



## jaatram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598315367757262849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598315853222846465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598316372867747841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

jamahir said:


> come on, what are you saying??
> 
> it is capitalism that goes against nature.
> 
> tell me, do the stars at night form image of gandhi or the british queen, beside a currency amount, that we should tolerate money system, economics and capitalism??
> 
> money system is unnatural and must be abolished... i am generally appalled by attitude of many indian members here accepting/propagating social inequality among humans brought by economic injustice... the ideas of prophet jesus and prophet muhammad from long long ago are yet to some parts of the world.
> 
> i reject any thought or national system that says that money system will persist after ten years from now... i will do everything to eliminate such thought or national systems.
> 
> direct-democracy, guided by socialism, with abolishment of money system and religious mysticism, is the most natural and scientific of all social/political systems... socialism is eternal.





I agree one should practice a form of humanism in their personal lives (this I have a natural affinity for I don't know if that is because of the religion I was born into or because it is intrinsic in all of us) but as a species, as a society we are not mature enough to have this implemented in any sort of large or meaningful scale.

Look at the economic system, strategic management is all about competition and has its origins quite literally in the military, corporations aren't looking to join hands with their completion but to destroy them. As a species we are not able to grasp a sense of the bigger picture and are still looking to get ahead and protect our tiny patch. This is just how it is, it is unfortunate but it is the best we have for the moment. 

Any form of socialism is just too unviable whilst we exist as predatory and self-serving beings. It is going to take millennia to implement the kind of society you have in mind.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rahul Gandhi's own UPA govt junked Amethi food park project in 2013 - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nicky G

Twitter being naughty?


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Actually very much done. I deleted it only because I felt keeping it out in the open is self defeating. There is a very high chance of kids being negatively influenced at home and with terrorist sympathizing parents it gets doubly hard. The removal has more to do with self defence. I stand by what I wrote, only not willing to share it in public here.
> @anonymus
> 
> Also do notice how the Taliban is repeatedly equated to idol worship. This helps the Pakistani Volk to digest the inconvenient truth that they created it. It gives them a cushion to fall back on - that those who are killing in the name of Islam are doing to because they are actually all Khawarij/mushreek and even idol worshipers namely non Muslim. That is unless some hate Taliban only because they are not extreme enough. Even ISIS hates the Taliban.



Lolzzz
Whatever be the reason, I'm glad that you deleted your post. 
( I know that you didnt want mods to knock you out with their hammer   )


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Mods? No. Had a chat with Horus. No hammer.


levina said:


> Lolzzz
> Whatever be the reason, I'm glad that you deleted your post.
> ( I know that you didnt want mods to knock you out with their hammer   )


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Mods? No. Had a chat with Horus. No hammer.



No biggie!
Every other mod of this forum sounds cool beyond this forum. 

So why did you delete that post?? 

Just teasing!
Glad that you deleted it. (Whatever the reason may be )


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> No biggie!
> Every other mod of this forum sounds cool beyond this forum.
> 
> So why did you delete that post??
> 
> Just teasing!
> Glad that you deleted it. (Whatever the reason may be )


No. It may be because he underwent his ghar wapsi last week.


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. It may be because he underwent his ghar wapsi last week.


Last week??
Did I miss something??


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Last week??
> Did I miss something??


I don't know. He is a Hindu now.


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> I don't know. He is a Hindu now.


Wutt? 
How? When?? Lol

Has somebody posted about Mr.Mani Shankar Aiyer's visa rejection by Chinese authority? 
Chinese officials had strictly instructed Mr.Aiyer to not hold any press conferences during his stay in China (which was supposed to coincide with Namo's visit). But ostensibly Mr.Aiyer was reluctant to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

TMC govt in Bengal develops a memory loss pill to delete memories of Nadia riots from minds of locals | Faking News


----------



## CorporateAffairs

itachiii said:


> Congress is anyday better than a razakar party like MIM ...



Congress, MIM head and tail of the same snake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Warning: Adult content 

| Video | Exclusive: I am not a political Cinderella, says Smriti Irani | India Videos | - India Today

@JanjaWeed @magudi @Mike_Brando @thesolar65

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Warning: Adult content
> 
> | Video | Exclusive: I am not a political Cinderella, says Smriti Irani | India Videos | - India Today
> 
> @JanjaWeed @magudi @Mike_Brando @thesolar65


 Watched the whole interview, & got to say...one of the best interview ever by any politician. Rajdeep Sardesai got owned good & proper! Smriti took him back to school... & made sure he learned few lessons including the fact that German is not India's 3rd language!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> Watched the whole interview, & got to say...one of the best interview ever by any politician. Rajdeep Sardesai got owned good & proper! Smriti took him back to school... & made sure he learned few lessons including the fact that German is not India's 3rd language!


Arnab must be laughing his @ss off after watching this interview. He got slapped big time on frankly speaking by Smriti but this one with Rajdeep is brutal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Arnab must be laughing his @ss off after watching this interview. He got slapped big time on frankly speaking by Smriti but this one with Rajdeep is brutal.


It's too good bruv. Best ever...watched it once again. Won't be surprised if Rajdeep goes on a sick leave after this mauling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

jaatram said:


> Warning: Adult content
> 
> | Video | Exclusive: I am not a political Cinderella, says Smriti Irani | India Videos | - India Today
> 
> @JanjaWeed @magudi @Mike_Brando @thesolar65



RIP Rajdeep 

@SarthakGanguly @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


>



I had a good laugh at this one:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nicky G said:


> I had a good laugh at this one:



I don't like the fact that he is touching those monuments! Somebody should politely convey him never to touch any historic monuments like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

kadamba-warrior said:


> I don't like the fact that he is touching those monuments! Somebody should politely convey him never to touch any historic monuments like this.


Surprising they allowed him to walk among the lines! Something I don't think anyone in the public domain has done in the recent history!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> Surprising they allowed him to walk among the lines! Something I don't think anyone in the public domain has done in the recent history!




Appeasement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

SarthakGanguly said:


> Surprising they allowed him to walk among the lines! Something I don't think anyone in the public domain has done in the recent history!



I am very sure that Mr.Modi didn't mean it at all, but it reflects extremely poorly on all Indians. More so, on himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

kadamba-warrior said:


> I am very sure that Mr.Modi didn't mean it at all, but it reflects extremely poorly on all Indians. More so, on himself.


Maybe he was blackmailing the Chinese, that you dare look at Arunachal and I poke your statues.



magudi said:


> Appeasement


Wait. The next guy they will have to invite will be a Pak politician.  Majboori.


----------



## MilSpec




----------



## indiatester

jaatram said:


> Warning: Adult content
> 
> | Video | Exclusive: I am not a political Cinderella, says Smriti Irani | India Videos | - India Today
> 
> @JanjaWeed @magudi @Mike_Brando @thesolar65


My god. The poor bugger had to telecast the interview even after getting such a whopping. 
The journalists definitely have low IQ. They ask the same questions which were asked earlier by others and are not prepared enough.
They have gotten into this mode where they think asking a question multiple times is the sign of a free reporter. Considering that these self important idiots are at the top of their profession, I have much lower respect towards news media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

jaatram said:


> Warning: Adult content
> 
> | Video | Exclusive: I am not a political Cinderella, says Smriti Irani | India Videos | - India Today
> 
> @JanjaWeed @magudi @Mike_Brando @thesolar65


She openly accused him of Misogny and being against Narendra Modi on the Fab India question. 

At the end she also taunted him saying good luck getting an Interview with Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

kadamba-warrior said:


> I don't like the fact that he is touching those monuments! Somebody should politely convey him never to touch any historic monuments like this.



Its odd, unless they worked it out earlier. Wonder what would have happened if he damaged them by mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Reeling from rout in Maharashtra, Congress goes all out to woo Muslims - The Times of India


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Watched the whole interview, & got to say...one of the best interview ever by any politician. Rajdeep Sardesai got owned good & proper! Smriti took him back to school... & made sure he learned few lessons including the fact that German is not India's 3rd language!



Plz request the @jaatram not to post rape vedio s



Nicky G said:


> Its odd, unless they worked it out earlier. Wonder what would have happened if he damaged them by mistake.



Agreed Modi ji koh aise touch nahi karna chaiye tha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Modi Government More Responsive to Criticism: Arvind Virmani - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Modi Government More Responsive to Criticism: Arvind Virmani - NDTVProfit.com



Don't post remarks by Chadi walla here


----------



## jaatram

Minority vs Minority in a Secular state? Modi must answer. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599361834144145409

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> Minority vs Minority in a Secular state? Modi must answer.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599361834144145409



What many newspapers don't quote is that it was a Catholic school

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

One year completion of the historic day when Adarsh Liberals said they would leave India. Unfortunately, it turned out to be one of their usual rants and they are still lingering around here

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> What many newspapers don't quote is that it was a Catholic school


But it was on Anil Agarwal who took the decision. A evil Banya working on RSS agenda to create a wedge between peace loving minorities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Modi about to troll Secular, Adarsh Liberal Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> Modi about to troll Secular, Adarsh Liberal Indians.




Howwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> Howwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


He is speaking to Indian community in Shanghai, I am expecting some fireworks.

Child rights activists went to a child for protesting against BJP anti child amendments in juvenile justice law. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599494140573782018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

jaatram said:


> He is speaking to Indian community in Shanghai, I am expecting some fireworks.
> 
> Child rights activists went to a child for protesting against BJP anti child amendments in juvenile justice law.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599494140573782018



They called on Pappu because they know that he will always be a child who never have to work a single day in his life. So he will support all kinds of bills that ban child labour 

They all look so happy to see pappu, like meeting him was an achievement by itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599584255916642304
What's happening in Delhi? Kejru crying again over what precisely? Is he realizing that he he just a partial head of a glorified municipality?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

@SarthakGanguly @uparyupari Think you might be interested in this 


ICHR dissolves advisory panel comprising Romila Thapar & Irfan Habib - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

Nicky G said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599584255916642304
> What's happening in Delhi? Kejru crying again over what precisely? Is he realizing that he he just a partial head of a glorified municipality?


Kejriwal just fired a NE woman IAS officer and called her corrupt without any proofs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> @SarthakGanguly @uparyupari Think you might be interested in this
> 
> 
> ICHR dissolves advisory panel comprising Romila Thapar & Irfan Habib - The Economic Times


Yeah FG reposted this as well.


----------



## Marxist

*23-year-old woman found dead; partner in custody*

A 23-year-old woman allegedly committed suicide at her residence in Kalamassery on Friday. The police have registered a case of unnatural death and taken her live-in partner into custody.
According to police, the deceased identified as Anuja, a native of Edappally, was found hanging from the ceiling of her house near the Hill Valley School on Friday night.

She had been living in the house for the past one-and-a-half months with *Khaleel, a native of Chavakkad*, who reported the incident to the police. The sleuths are yet to ascertain the cause of the death and did not recover any suicide notes despite repeated searches in the house.

During the probe, *Khaleel said he was originally married to another woman and had children in that relationship. He also claimed that he had married Anuja*, which the sleuths are yet to confirm. While the woman was found dead on Friday night, the police could not shift the body from the location owing to a hold up in conduct of the inquest proceedings.

This was attributed to a delay in the arrival of the Revenue Divisional Officer, who led the proceedings.

Meanwhile, the situation was tense in the locality on Saturday morning after some * BJP activists raised charges of ‘love-jihad’ against Khaleel and accused the local police of attempting to hush up the case*. “We have taken her partner into custody for detailed interrogation. Investigations so far have not revealed any physical assault against the victim but anything concrete can be said only after examining the post-mortem report,” said Bijo Alexander, Assistant Commissioner, Thrikkakara. *Meanwhile, officials said that Khaleel was an accused in the murder of an RSS activist in Chavakkad a couple of years ago*.

23-year-old woman found dead; partner in custody - The Hindu

For more details check HKupdate

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599673594612940801

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

*Inside Track: Learning Golf*
Despite his hectic schedule of late, Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi is learning to play golf at the prestigious Delhi Golf Club. Rahul was seen recently working out on the range as well as practising putting. Since he is not a member of the club, he has to pay the guest fee. Rahul is learning golf presumably because he wants to eventually apply for membership. The ability to play the game is a prerequisite for joining the club. Although there is a long waiting list for the club, there is a special tenure membership quota of 25 for MPs during their term in Parliament. In addition, Minister for Urban Development Venkaiah Naidu has the discretion to nominate two persons for permanent membership annually. Rahul will have to write to Naidu to recommend his case to the club even if he wants a temporary membership. His brother-in-law Robert Vadra has been a member for several years and was recommended for the discretionary quota by former minister Jaipal Reddy. When they were younger, even Priyanka’s children used to come to the club for putting practice.

Modi media monitor

Prime Minister Narendra Modi took a dig at the media during a recent interaction with senior journalists. Asked whether he anticipated any trouble with China along the border during his trip to that country, as had happened during Chinese President Xi Jinping’s visit to India, Modi replied wryly that it was certainly possible since the Indian media would be there.

The PM was in a relaxed mood, laughing and cracking jokes. Asked by a scribe whether West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee had had a change of heart towards his government, Modi retorted, “I don’t have access to her heart.”

Modi added that the media, contrary to its claims, does not really have an insight into what is happening in the government. For example, recent reports about a Cabinet reshuffle were completely speculative. When he actually decides on a Cabinet expansion, he said, he was certain no one would get to know about it in advance, not even any of his ministers.

Modi also countered the impression that the decision-making in his government was completely Modi-centric. He insisted his ministers were free to take their own decisions.

While he felt the media was sometimes not objective, the PM noted good-naturedly that TV news had limited reach. In the evening, most viewers watch entertainment serials.

Right to his views

*Narendra Modi was asked why former NDA minister Arun Shourie had given an interview criticising him, Amit Shah and Arun Jaitley when Shourie had met the PM only recently. Modi was unfazed. He said he met Shourie every month and would continue to meet him, and that he had a right to his views.*

Second thoughts

Samajwadi Party leader Ram Gopal Yadav shocked the RJD and JD(U) leadership when he frankly stated that the merger to form a Janata Parivar was not possible before the Bihar Assembly elections. The SP is having second thoughts about the merger on several counts. It is by far the richest of the parties planning to merge, with a huge cash chest and a long list of physical assets spread all over Uttar Pradesh. It does not want to surrender this to the common pool. The SP symbol of the cycle is to be the common symbol for the united Janata Parivar, but in the Election Commission records, the cycle is listed as a symbol reserved for regional parties only. If the new party after the merger gets more than 6 per cent votes nationally, it will be designated a national party and will lose the cycle symbol. Akhilesh Yadav and Ram Gopal Yadav also fear that given Mulayam’s fragile health, Nitish, Sharad Yadav and Lalu Yadav could gobble up the new party. Besides, Yadav is currently the SP leader in the Rajya Sabha and doesn’t want to surrender the post to JD(U) leader Sharad Yadav. Finally, the SP does not want arch enemy Amar Singh back in the party fold.

Special request

Shashi Kapoor’s daughter Sanjana Kapoor sent a personal message to Information & Broadcasting Minister Arun Jaitley requesting him to make a trip to Mumbai to hand over the Dadasaheb Phalke award to the ailing actor, who is confined to a wheelchair. Sanjana pleaded that the entire Kapoor khaandan and the extended Bollywood tribe would be present on this very special occasion. They would feel let down if anyone other than the minister himself graced the occasion. Jaitley agreed to make a special trip to Mumbai for the occasion
Inside Track: Learning Golf | The Indian Express | Page 2


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> Kejriwal just fired a NE woman IAS officer and called her corrupt without any proofs.


This is fucked up


----------



## jaatram

Marxist said:


> *23-year-old woman found dead; partner in custody*
> 
> A 23-year-old woman allegedly committed suicide at her residence in Kalamassery on Friday. The police have registered a case of unnatural death and taken her live-in partner into custody.
> According to police, the deceased identified as Anuja, a native of Edappally, was found hanging from the ceiling of her house near the Hill Valley School on Friday night.
> 
> She had been living in the house for the past one-and-a-half months with *Khaleel, a native of Chavakkad*, who reported the incident to the police. The sleuths are yet to ascertain the cause of the death and did not recover any suicide notes despite repeated searches in the house.
> 
> During the probe, *Khaleel said he was originally married to another woman and had children in that relationship. He also claimed that he had married Anuja*, which the sleuths are yet to confirm. While the woman was found dead on Friday night, the police could not shift the body from the location owing to a hold up in conduct of the inquest proceedings.
> 
> This was attributed to a delay in the arrival of the Revenue Divisional Officer, who led the proceedings.
> 
> Meanwhile, the situation was tense in the locality on Saturday morning after some * BJP activists raised charges of ‘love-jihad’ against Khaleel and accused the local police of attempting to hush up the case*. “We have taken her partner into custody for detailed interrogation. Investigations so far have not revealed any physical assault against the victim but anything concrete can be said only after examining the post-mortem report,” said Bijo Alexander, Assistant Commissioner, Thrikkakara. *Meanwhile, officials said that Khaleel was an accused in the murder of an RSS activist in Chavakkad a couple of years ago*.
> 
> 23-year-old woman found dead; partner in custody - The Hindu
> 
> For more details check HKupdate
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599673594612940801


RIP lady.


----------



## magudi

Jharkhand teen meets CM, gets him to stop her wedding - The Times of India

AAP government wants room for MLAs in its hospitals  | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Jharkhand teen meets CM, gets him to stop her wedding - The Times of India
> 
> AAP government wants room for MLAs in its hospitals | Daily Mail Online



Classic commie move mergering the Party & the sate


----------



## Nicky G

Nice put down of Nautanki Kejru: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599787762552672256
Meanwhile,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Someone on fb shared this clipping from a Pakistani channel.I mean what kind of dumb fuckery is this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

cloud_9 said:


> Someone on fb shared this clipping from a Pakistani channel.I mean what kind of dumb fuckery is this ?


He is Ahmed Quraishi and has multiple personality disorder. He sometimes appear as Suzie Wang in Washington, Christina Palmer in New Delhi, John Nelson in Kabul and Ahmad-Almurad in Cairo. 

Purveyors of fiction - The Express Tribune


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> @SarthakGanguly @uparyupari Think you might be interested in this
> 
> ICHR dissolves advisory panel comprising Romila Thapar & Irfan Habib - The Economic Times



Attack on secularism. Bahut na insafi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

jaatram said:


> He is Ahmed Quraishi and has multiple personality disorder. He sometimes appear as Suzie Wang in Washington, Christina Palmer in New Delhi, John Nelson in Kabul and Ahmad-Almurad in Cairo.
> 
> Purveyors of fiction - The Express Tribune


Oh! So he's the guy who used to run Rupee News ?


----------



## jaatram

cloud_9 said:


> Oh! So he's the guy who used to run Rupee News ?


yeah I guess he is.


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> Jharkhand teen meets CM, gets him to stop her wedding - The Times of India
> 
> AAP government wants room for MLAs in its hospitals | Daily Mail Online



Another example of AAM Admi wanting to become KHAS admi.

Why stop at specials rooms for MLA's in hospital ?


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599916303235751936


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/599916303235751936



It would have been nice if Mararana Pratap had won his batter to be great  ....... better choose someone who won before declaring them great. Otherwise people will think its great to lose.

Rajnath singh is a world class idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/360370663921434626


----------



## magudi

Anyone looking for a fair assessment can read : Shankar Acharya: On balance, a good year | Business Standard Column


----------



## nair

More than 7 rupees hike in petrol price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ache Dine Aaaagayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## gslv

nair said:


> More than 7 rupees hike in petrol price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ache Dine Aaaagayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Kya TTA ji, aaj troll karne ka irada hai kya??


----------



## nair

gslv said:


> Kya TTA ji, aaj troll karne ka irada hai kya??



Hum kabhi troll nahin kathe.... 1 mahine baad aaj full tank petrol dalvaya tho, 250 rupyaa zyada laga...... Dimaak Kharab nahin hoga?


----------



## gslv

nair said:


> Hum kabhi troll nahin kathe.... 1 mahine baad aaj full tank petrol dalvaya tho, 250 rupyaa zyada laga...... Dimaak Kharab nahin hoga?


More charge should be levied upon you bcoz you are secular. Hail Modi.


----------



## nair

gslv said:


> More charge should be levied upon you bcoz you are secular. Hail Modi.



Wonder what would have been your response if it was upa in power.... BTW my response would have been exactly the same.....


----------



## gslv

nair said:


> Wonder what would have been your response if it was upa in power.... BTW my response would have been exactly the same.....


Majaak kar raha tha. I never blamed UPA for petrol price hike. Actually I don't participate in political mud slinging. I was just commenting in lighter vein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

gslv said:


> Majaak kar raha tha. I never blamed UPA for petrol price hike. Actually I don't participate in political mud slinging. I was just commenting in lighter vein.



I know.... Wanted to know how those who support Modi feels about this.... Nothig else.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> I know.... Wanted to know how those who support Modi feels about this.... Nothig else.....



it was foolish of modi and bjp to criticize UPA on fuel prizes while they were in opposition - governments can do little


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> it was foolish of modi and bjp to criticize UPA on fuel prizes while they were in opposition - governments can do little



I want the opposition to criticize the governments. Else we the people will be screwed.
I actually want the congress and other opposition parties to take it to the streets and get some roll back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

indiatester said:


> I want the opposition to criticize the governments. Else we the people will be screwed.
> I actually want the congress and other opposition parties to take it to the streets and get some roll back.



Well both AAP and Congress have taken to streets in opposition but you won't get any roll back unless international crude price lowers on its own . Government is pretty conservative and won't bent on taxes unless deficit targets are met

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

मोदी सरकार के एक साल में कितनी बदली काशी?: AAJ TAK: Video

Fast fading Modi appeal in Kashi, he better find another constituency next time


----------



## Nicky G




----------



## magudi

Second AAP MLA gets notice over ‘fake’ degree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600979424377462785

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

PM Modi saves 8-year-old Agra Muslim girl's life : India, News - India Today

Think presstitutes are having an orgasm over this - could've just titled it - Modi saved an 8 year old girl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

PM Modi Should Be Supported, Says Infosys Co-Founder Narayana Murthy - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Gold monetisation plan lacks lustre: Industry - The Economic Times
@thesolar65 @SrNair 
do you guys really think banks will give us 3-4% interest?


----------



## IndoCarib

India Brings More Power to The People Than Any Other Country - India Real Time - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

#cleanganga...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600979424377462785


This is a photoshopped image of Dr MMS. The fact is he and Sonia Gandhi have the SAME security staff i.e. the SPG and the PM of India will always have a special status as far as security goes, if anyone seriously believes the SPG would push away the PRIME MINISTER OF INDIA like that they are being incredibly foolish.


----------



## Bitter Melon

Abingdonboy said:


> This is a photoshopped image of Dr MMS. The fact is he and Sonia Gandhi have the SAME security staff i.e. the SPG and the PM of India will always have a special status as far as security goes, if anyone seriously believes the SPG would push away the PRIME MINISTER OF INDIA like that they are being incredibly foolish.



That was not a photoshopped image. There are plenty of such images where he is standing while she is sitting. All the books being written about how he was only a rubber stamp PM also verify these photos.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bitter Melon said:


> That was not a photoshopped image. There are plenty of such images where he is standing while she is sitting. All the books being written about how he was only a rubber stamp PM also verify these photos.


Irrelevent. The SPG are an apolitical force who aren't going to succumb to such petty politics/factionalism. They serve the office, not the individual man. So now matter how "lame duck" or how much of a "rubber stamp" the PM, the SPG would treat him no different. Don't confuse personal politics with how these professionals would behave. they have a job to do and they do it regardless of who is PM.

This photo is either doctored or taken out of context, either way it should not be used the way it is- to score some cheap political potshots. All one is doing by making such remarks is insult the SPG who in now way are answerable to the Gandhis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> Irrelevent. The SPG are an apolitical force who aren't going to succumb to such petty politics/factionalism. They serve the office, not the individual man. So now matter how "lame duck" or how much of a "rubber stamp" the PM, the SPG would treat him no different. Don't confuse personal politics with how these professionals would behave. they have a job to do and they do it regardless of who is PM.
> 
> This photo is either doctored or taken out of context, either way it should not be used the way it is- to score some cheap political potshots. All one is doing by making such remarks is insult the SPG who in now way are answerable to the Gandhis.


Can't comment about the veracity of that image....wouldn't be surprised even if it's true. This video should tell you who is lesser of the two...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> Can't comment about the veracity of that image....wouldn't be surprised even if it's true. This video should tell you who is lesser of the two...


Meh, who cares? This isn't what I took issue with. I was pointing out that picture and the annotations are illogical and unrepresentative.


----------



## WAR-rior

Abingdonboy said:


> This is a photoshopped image of Dr MMS. The fact is he and Sonia Gandhi have the SAME security staff i.e. the SPG and the PM of India will always have a special status as far as security goes, if anyone seriously believes the SPG would push away the PRIME MINISTER OF INDIA like that they are being incredibly foolish.


Dude. Both people had spread security guards. The level of authority itself was obvious in the higher circles that Sonia was always a level above MMS.


----------



## Abingdonboy

WAR-rior said:


> Dude. Both people had spread security guards. The level of authority itself was obvious in the higher circles that Sonia was always a level above MMS.


This is not how it works. The PM of India will always be a step above anyone else in India as far as the SPG are concerned and is the most protected man in India- end of story. This is how the institutions work, please let's not twist this for our own personal vendettas against past GoIs.


----------



## WAR-rior

Abingdonboy said:


> This is not how it works. The PM of India will always be a step above anyone else in India as far as the SPG are concerned and is the most protected man in India- end of story. This is how the institutions work, please let's not twist this for our own personal vendettas against past GoIs.


I was just saying both had different security guards. Hence one's guards never cared bout the other. Sonia was the real power and that's not hidden anymore.


----------



## Abingdonboy

WAR-rior said:


> *I was just saying both had different security guards.* Hence one's guards never cared bout the other. Sonia was the real power and that's not hidden anymore.


They were the same force so that is pretty moot bro and I am not going to go into the other part of your post- that is all in the past now and good riddance!


----------



## Bitter Melon

Abingdonboy said:


> They were the same force so that is pretty moot bro and I am not going to go into the other part of your post- that is all in the past now and good riddance!



I would not mind if all PMs of India are Sikhs, but the image of Sikhs I have is one of very authoritative people. MMS was a disappointment and he did demean the position of PM of India by being so servile to SG.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> Meh, who cares? This isn't what I took issue with. I was pointing out that picture and the annotations are illogical and unrepresentative.


Trying to make a very limited point regardless the kinda security cover they enjoy.....that is stature of the PM then, & now. Just replace Sonia Gandhi with Amit Shah & MMS with Modi...& now think of the situation in that video I posted. Can you ever imagine that happening in the current dispensation?


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

*Seven candidates enter the fray to fill six vacancies*
Barring last hour developments to coincide with the withdrawal of nominations on Monday, election to the Telangana Legislative Council from the Assembly constituency looks like a keen contest with seven candidates of TRS, Congress and Telugu Desam entering the fray to fill six vacancies when the nominations closed on Thursday.

The *TRS went ahead and fielded five candidates, banking on the support of members from other parties, though a win was assured for only four*. *The Congress and Telugu Desam, the latter with the support of its alliance partner BJP, nominated one candidate each.*

Justifying fielding the fifth candidate, Deputy Chief Minister Kadiam Srihari, who was one of the candidates to file his nomination on behalf of TRS, said there was no need for the party to indulge in “bargaining” with a view to promote cross voting as MLAs across parties were keen to strengthen the hands of the government to build a ‘golden Telangana’.

His claim was disputed by Leader of Opposition in Assembly K. Jana Reddy who said that the TRS was trying to threaten and lure MLAs of other parties to vote for its candidates. The Congress will approach the court seeking open ballot like in Rajya Sabha to check cross voting.

The seven candidates to file nominations on Thursday were: Mr. Srihari, Roads and Buildings Minister Tummala Nageswara Rao, Nethi Vidyasagar Rao, K. Yadava Reddy and B. Venkateswarlu (TRS), Akula Lalita (Congress) and Vem Narender Reddy (TDP). Resenting the nomination of Mr. Narender Reddy, an MLC of TDP, Arikela Narsa Reddy whose term expired recently, threatened to quit the party.

The filing of nominations was preceded by hectic consultations between TDP and BJP since early morning. Leaders of the TDP, which did not declare its candidate till the afternoon, rushed to the residence of Union Minister Bandaru Dattatreya in the morning to suggest that the seat be left to the party. Later, Mr. Dattatreya and BJP floor leader in Assembly K. Laxman met TDP president N. Chandrababu Naidu at the party office.

Council polls: Telangana poised for keen contest - The Hindu

@wolfschanzze @itachiii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> PM Modi saves 8-year-old Agra Muslim girl's life : India, News - India Today
> 
> Think presstitutes are having an orgasm over this - could've just titled it - Modi saved an 8 year old girl



communal modi is all they see


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## Nicky G

Way to go. Talk directly to the people and render the media propaganda redundant. 

*BJP to hold mass outreach exercise akin to pre-election blitz*

In a massive outreach exercise similar to BJP's pre-election blitz, the party will hold 200 rallies on completion of one year by its government with Prime Minister Narendra Modi addressing the first in Deen Dayal Upadhyay's native village on May 25, and 5000 public meetings.


----------



## Marxist

Special free entrance coaching classes for ''NonHindus'' by *Kerala* govt






@nair @levina @SrNair

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> Special free entrance coaching classes for ''NonHindus'' by *Kerala* govt
> 
> View attachment 224122
> 
> 
> @nair @levina @SrNair



Secular Classes on topic any main stream media picking it up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> Special free entrance coaching classes for ''NonHindus'' by *Kerala* govt
> 
> View attachment 224122
> 
> 
> @nair @levina @SrNair



What was this add for?


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> What was this add for?



Free coaching for the minorities in various exams (Kerala PSC ,UPSC,Civil service ...etc) ,an initiative by Most secular state govt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Special free entrance coaching classes for ''NonHindus'' by *Kerala* govt
> 
> View attachment 224122


Its just vote bank politics..Everyone in Kerala knows that minorities are their main vote bank,So they will do these appeasement policies to keep their base..
But what you guys(i think you are a BJP worker) and other hindu associations doing in Kerala??..haven't seen any traces of protest or demonstration yet...


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Its just vote bank politics..Everyone in Kerala knows that minorities are their main vote bank,So they will do these appeasement policies to keep their base..
> But what you guys(i think you are a BJP worker) and other hindu associations doing in Kerala??..haven't seen any traces of protest or demonstration yet...



creating awareness is much better than protests ,and Social media is the best platform for that ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Doordarshan News Live webcast (1)

modi laying the smack down on congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

Meanwhile, more skeletons tumble out of the Congi closet of corruption:

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AugenBlick

Nicky G said:


> Meanwhile, more skeletons tumble out of the Congi closet of corruption:


Retards are still shameless as ever shouting suit boot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nicky G said:


> Meanwhile, more skeletons tumble out of the Congi closet of corruption:



Great work by Irani now plz do some real work in your ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

@wolfschanzze 
Good job getting that AAPtard banned lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> @wolfschanzze
> Good job getting that AAPtard banned lol


Brilliant job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @nline

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Wrong title...'LSD corner'....all 'fenku related lies, hallucinations and BS to be posted in this thread'. Pot smoking BJP supporters expected to do LSD here...


This Indian guy was to hurry to get banned.


----------



## wolfschanzze

AugenBlick said:


> @wolfschanzze
> Good job getting that AAPtard banned lol


Those who digs pits for others to fall in,He falls himself

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lucid Thoughts

So GST bill and Land Acquisition not passed this year?


----------



## magudi

> By moving towards the political centre, Modi seems to have displeased everyone. Businessmen think he is no longer as pro-business as he was in Gujarat. The cultural right is upset that he has turned out to be less sectarian, and even soft on Christians and Muslims. The economic right is disappointed that he has not implemented market reforms more boldly. His enemies on the left find that he has turned pro-poor, and stolen their fire. But with his eyes on 2019, he knows in his heart that votes reside in the political centre and he will win in the long run. The present discontent will also pass because politics and economics will converge in the end.



One-year itch: Modi shift to political centre angers both right and left - TOI Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

magudi said:


> One-year itch: Modi shift to political centre angers both right and left - TOI Blogs


non sense article


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603446678176342016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603446638389108736
@levina @SrNair @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603446678176342016
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603446638389108736
> @levina @SrNair @nair



I thought he was a vegetarian..... He is in Chavakkad to lead the agitation against trawling ban........ But he has a point, You get fresh fish compared to that of big trawlers.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

2500 pages


----------



## AugenBlick

Congrats on 2500 pages of Feku , pappu , anti national kejru etc etc.
The fight continues.


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> I thought he was a vegetarian..... He is in Chavakkad to lead the agitation against trawling ban........ But he has a point, You get fresh fish compared to that of big trawlers.....



True 
But RaGa is such an idiot FULL ON modi bashing in a state where modi rarerly matters while not a single word on cpm whilst elections are so close


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> True
> But RaGa is such an idiot FULL ON modi bashing in a state where modi rarerly matters while not a single word on cpm whilst elections are so close



Lolz..... first and foremost He should have basic knowledge on how CPM works or how kerala politics works.... All he learnt in last 2 years is Bashing BJP....... He may not even remember that CPM is the opposition here....... I dono what the local idiots were doing sitting in the stage.....


----------



## magudi

Idea of India is now under systematic assault: Manmohan Singh | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## AugenBlick

magudi said:


> Idea of India is now under systematic assault: Manmohan Singh | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


Modern day dhritrashtra
Why is he not in jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

AugenBlick said:


> Modern day dhritrashtra
> Why is he not in jail.



He is no dhritarashtra , read "The Accidental PM" by sanajya baru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

magudi said:


> He is no dhritarashtra , read "The Accidental PM" by sanajya baru


Yes you are right. He is a thief.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> One-year itch: Modi shift to political centre angers both right and left - TOI Blogs



Indeed like they say truth always triumphs



Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 225111



Good thing Kejri while a commie will I sure that Modi delivers & corruption does not become a second rate issue 
BTW as a AAP supporter your comments on MODIs 1st year of rule



AugenBlick said:


> Congrats on 2500 pages of Feku , pappu , anti national kejru etc etc.
> The fight continues.



Kya bol rage ho


----------



## AugenBlick

@nair

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IndoCarib

You thought only Modi can take selfies !? Look, I can too !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 225338
> 
> 
> You thought only Modi can take selfies !? Look, I can too !!



Selfie was not taken, in the next frame rahul pulls the cell phone and hand it over to his comrade to take a picture....


----------



## micky



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

magudi said:


> True
> But RaGa is such an idiot FULL ON modi bashing in a state where modi rarerly matters while not a single word on cpm whilst elections are so close


Actually he was in Thrissur to address a 'fishermen' rally against the central government decision to permit foreign trawlers and to extend the time period of trawling ban....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Was watching arnab's rhetoric show...Idiot is trying to create a controversy on modi's meeting with MMS, 

I don't understand what's wrong if a PM want to meet a former PM, he may want to ask some clarification.... 10 years he was PM of this nation.....

No wonder these guys are called presstitutes.....


----------



## AugenBlick

magudi said:


> True
> But RaGa is such an idiot FULL ON modi bashing in a state where modi rarerly matters while not a single word on cpm whilst elections are so close


----------



## Levina

micky said:


> View attachment 225403


I had initially dismissed this guy as a fraud sadguru and then I watched his video. To my surprise he was astonishingly pragmatic on a gamut of modern day issues. Such broad outlook and such gravitas is rare in men today.
@Star Wars thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian

No Special Status for Andhra Pradesh: Arun Jaitley - Timesofap.com


----------



## micky

levina said:


> I had initially dismissed this guy as a fraud sadguru and then I watched his video. To my surprise he was astonishingly pragmatic on a gamut of modern day issues. Such broad outlook and such gravitas is rare in men today.
> @Star Wars thanks!


yes he is........ lot of social outreach programs(rural education,tree planting,medical help to rural peoples) also happening because of him in tamilnadu........ apart from the core yoga classes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

micky said:


> yes he is........ lot of social outreach programs(rural education,tree planting,medical help to rural peoples) also happening because of him in tamilnadu........ apart from the core yoga classes.


But he doesn't have an Indian accent.


----------



## micky

8 years before he was, but purposely changed the accent once the organization and classes started spreading beyond india...... actually i am a volunteer here.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> @Darmashkian
> 
> No Special Status for Andhra Pradesh: Arun Jaitley - Timesofap.com



1)We will take favorable decision on AP Special Status: Amit Shah | Justtelugu
2)Special Status: BJP Leader Muralidhara Assures AP, Says Party Will Fulfill Commitments -The New Indian Express
3)I Haven't Given up on Special Status to AP: Venkaiah -The New Indian Express
4)Venkaiah Hints Special Status for AP Might be Delayed -The New Indian Express
5)CPI (M), Cong. seek special Status for A.P. - The Hindu
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What Jaitley actually said that due to technical difficulties, giving special status now is a little tough.
I am still hopeful that it will come, perhaps after the Bihar Assembly Elections or the UP Assembly Elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*PMO busts Rahul Gandhi's 'paathshala' jibe, says Manmohan visit was part of invite *

In document accessed by Times Now, the PMO said the invite was "extended to all former prime ministers, including Manmohan Singh and HD Deve Gowda to discuss policies on first year of the government". 

The invite was extended to the former PMs a day before the said meet, the channel said in its report. 

Read more at:
PMO busts Rahul Gandhi's 'paathshala' jibe, says Manmohan visit was part of invite - The Economic Times


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604253807510298624
LOL RaGa vs Smriti Irani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604253807510298624
> LOL RaGa vs Smriti Irani



Poor binbo RaGa is way out his depth against Irani, come next elections, this guy will be toast. What's worse, she will make this guy and his sister sweat. The poor Vadra lady had to rush merely days after Irani visited Amethi. 

Anyway, back to some fun exposing more Kejri lies:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## micky

*Land Bill: Oppn demand state govt views on amendments*

Opposition members sought clarifications on the amendments, including changes like employment to farm labour, industrial corridors, and removal of the five-year clause

At its first meeting on Friday, several Opposition members of the parliamentary joint committee on the contentious land Bill demanded a comprehensive inter-ministerial reply from the government on the reasons behind bringing in amendments to the 2013 land Act. Members also insisted that the committee seek written statements from chief secretaries of all states on the amendments proposed by the government.

The 30-member panel viewed a presentation by committee chairman S S Ahluwalia and secretary land resources in the rural development ministry Vandana Jena on the rationale for bringing in the amendments to the 2013 Act. It was stressed in the presentation that the state governments in their feedback pointed to several lacunae in the 2013 Act, which had led to the "urgency" in amending the Act. Senior officers from the legal department were also present.

Opposition members sought clarifications on the amendments, including on such changes like employment to farm labour, industrial corridors, and removal of the five-year clause. According to sources, one Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) member even gave voice to his puzzlement at the consent clause having been done away with. Opposition members - from the Congress, Biju Janata Dal, Trinamool Congress, CPI (M) and Janata Dal (United) - stressed the committee should hear views of farmer organisations and experts, and questioned removing of the consent clause and social impact assessment.

The committee decided upon the modalities like the schedule of its sittings and that it should speak to all the stakeholders, particularly the state governments since they will implement the law. It also agreed to meet twice every week on Mondays and Tuesdays until the start of the monsoon session.

The panel is to give its report on the first day of the monsoon session. The next meetings of the panel are scheduled for June 8 and 9. The panel is hopes to have eight sittings in June, and another six in July. But the number of meetings in July might get reduced if the government advances the date of the Monsoon session from end-July to mid-July.

The meeting agreed that replies from state governments, as also from stakeholders in response to an advertisement issued earlier this month, should be collated and circulated among members when the committee sits on June 8. Stakeholders can send suggestions by June 5.

The ruling National Democratic Alliance has 14 members in the 30-member committee, including 11 of the BJP. The government has promulgated ordinances on the land Act amendments twice, while the Lok Sabha has also passed the new Bill as many times. But the Bill is yet to be tabled in the Rajya Sabha where the government is in a minority. In the budget session, the government referred the Bill to the joint committee.

It is possible that the Lok Sabha accepts the committee recommendations, while the Rajya Sabha rejects it as well as the Bill. This would pave the way for a joint sitting of Parliament. In the meantime, the cabinet is likely to repromulgate the ordinance when it expires in early June

is there anyone here know clearly about this land bill and can explain it..........

and will it be passed in this monsoon session ?? atleast by joint sitting?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Uttar Pradesh Transport Office was opened at night to quickly provide a driving licence to former film star and former Samajwadi Party member of Parliament Jayaprada triggering speculations of her being nominated for the Legislative Council. 
The Regional Transport Office here was opened after 9 pm on May 27. Within 10 minutes, all technical formalities, including the mandatory biometric fingerprints, were completed and a driving license issued to Jayaprada on her mentor Amar Singh’s Lucknow address.  
MLC slot behind Jayaprada getting driving licence in a jiffy?


----------



## East or West India Best

Hey @uparcharyu I'm back where are you bhai-jan?


----------



## IndoCarib

PM Narendra Modi likely to visit India's oldest mosque during Kerala trip - The Times of India

Now what will RaGa say !?


----------



## Prajapati

Pappu has been proved right again !! ................. *Suite boot ki Sarkar *EXPOSED !

RSS Exposed.






Even before he took over as the country’s Defence Minister, Manohar Parrikar, who has served as the chief minister of Goa, is quite well-known for his humility and simple lifestyle. In a country where VIP culture remains deep-rooted along with abuse of power, Parrikar, an IIT graduate, often travelled economy class and moved around without extensive police escort when he was the CM.

Well, it seems his lifestyle hasn’t changed much even after taking over the prestigious Defence Ministry.

A Facebook post accompanied by pictures of Parrikar standing in a queue among the public at a wedding in Pune is rapidly going viral. Kiran Chitnis, who has uploaded the pictures, wrote that his mother bumped into the Defence Minister when she was attending the marriage of her childhood friend’s son.






He goes on to write about how Parrikar stood in a queue and mingled with the public without an air of superiority. “What hasn’t changed is Manohar bhai’s humility in his journey from being my home state’s chief minister to the defence minister of our Nation. Standing in queue without any chamchas, no sense of air or superiority when mingling with public are just few of his immense qualities,” wrote Kiran in his post.

He added that the Defence Minister attended the function as a simple guest and kept his security personnel outside the venue. -






Look at poor Pappu eating at Dalit house. .............. now this is real simplicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## East or West India Best

Can someone tell me the status of GST bill?


----------



## indiatester

East or West India Best said:


> Can someone tell me the status of GST bill?


Yes. It is called a search engine. Google for example

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

This is just a commentators comment that I saw on Times of India comment section :

1)Kejriwal's definition of honesty - my daughter tried to play the sting game, RTO officer did not oblige ( a fake story in reality).
Modi's definition of honesty - no free run to any corporate. (Adani's loan with SBI sent to arbitration board in SBI and likely to be re-negotiated).

2) Kejriwal's definition of common man - wear untucked shirt and sandals, but at first opportunity go to luxurious spa with family members for a 2 week sojourn.
Modi's definition of common man - dress well, but do not take a day off to ensure country progresses everyday.

3) Kejriwal's definition of development - give subsidy, stop demolition of jhuggis,claim LED bulb scheme as own and probably claim credit for Jan Aushadhi yojana to be launched in June.
Modi's definition of development - Ask people to pay Rs 12 per year to get Accident insurance, Rs 330 for Life insurance and still package and simplify it so that 7 crore people can sign up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nicky G

One reason for drama over Ms. Gamlin:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Narendra Modi to visit Israel first indian PM to do So ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

Presstitutes:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Nicky G said:


> One reason for drama over Ms. Gamlin:



Shakuntala Gamlin accuses AAP's Satyendra Jain of 'putting pressure' - The Times of India





Rickshawwalla mafia in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Hari Nagar AAP MLA Jagdeep Singh celebrated his Birthday in a unique way by organizing a cleanliness drive at DDU hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Smriti Irani ripping a new one to AAJ TAK 

@JanjaWeed @Star Wars @AugenBlick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> Smriti Irani ripping a new one to AAJ TAK
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @AugenBlick


You mean on TV? I can't see embed stuff in the post


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> You mean on TV? I can't see embed stuff in the post


Aaj Tak Live TV आजतक लाइव टीवी - Free Live Tv online लाइव चैनल की खबरें एवं लाइव अपडेट


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> Aaj Tak Live TV आजतक लाइव टीवी - Free Live Tv online लाइव चैनल की खबरें एवं लाइव अपडेट


For NRI
Aaj Tak Live Streaming | Aaj Tak Hindi News Tv Watch Online Free


----------



## jaatram

I am loving this cat fight


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> Aaj Tak Live TV आजतक लाइव टीवी - Free Live Tv online लाइव चैनल की खबरें एवं लाइव अपडेट


Dude ... macchi market


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> Dude ... macchi market


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


>


Good because I did not see it myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> Aaj Tak Live TV आजतक लाइव टीवी - Free Live Tv online लाइव चैनल की खबरें एवं लाइव अपडेट



Log sahi mein the rage hai ki ayoo meri mark


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> Smriti Irani ripping a new one to AAJ TAK
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @AugenBlick


Thanks for the alert bruv... would have missed it otherwise! Watching on YT now. Each one of her interview is better than previous one! It was Rajdeep Sardesai's turn last time around... & now it is the turn of these two morons!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> Thanks for the alert bruv... would have missed it otherwise! Watching on YT now. Each one of her interview is better than previous one! It was Rajdeep Sardesai's turn last time around... & now it is the turn of these two morons!


I heard the male anchor got punched in the face after he asked Smriti what Modi saw in you that he made you Minister.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> I heard the male anchor got punched in the face after he asked Smriti what Modi saw in you that he made you Minister.


seriously?


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> I heard the male anchor got punched in the face after he asked Smriti what Modi saw in you that he made you Minister.


Damn really!!! I had to go out. YT link please.


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> Damn really!!! I had to go out. YT link please.


they switched to ad break when it happened. But it happened after the male anchor asked Smriti ... what Modi saw in you to make you a minister. People came on stage and they cut to break.



JanjaWeed said:


> seriously?


yeah. the anchor asked a misogynist question and Ms Irani gave it a spin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

jaatram said:


> they switched to ad break when it happened. But it happened after the male anchor asked Smriti ... what Modi saw in you to make you a minister. People came on stage and they cut to break.
> 
> 
> yeah. the anchor asked a misogynist question and Ms Irani gave it a spin.


Woah. 
Need YT link fast.


----------



## jaatram

indiatester said:


> Woah.
> Need YT link fast.





AugenBlick said:


> Damn really!!! I had to go out. YT link please.





JanjaWeed said:


> seriously?


here is the video

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> here is the video


WHat did he say in the end that smriti got up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> WHat did he say in the end that smriti got up.


smriti got up to save the anchor's a$$ from the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> smriti got up to save the anchor's a$$ from the people.



Presstitute deserves it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> Presstitute deserves it.


Other presstitutes are trying to give it a spin. The crowd was chanting Maafi Maafi but this one tried to say that they were chanting Modi Modi. Social Media slapped him so hard that with minutes he changed his stance. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605378220804825088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> Other presstitutes are trying to give it a spin. The crowd was chanting Maafi Maafi but this one tried to say that they were chanting Modi Modi. Social Media slapped him so hard that with minutes he changed his stance.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605378220804825088


Whores stick together and hyenas hunt in Pack....
Fags will run away when they see a lion coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

No Modi bhakt: A die-hard critic lists his four great leadership qualities - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> Whores stick together and hyenas hunt in Pack....
> Fags will run away when they see a lion coming.


I guess these faggots forgot it's the lioness who does hunting. Every single BJP female leader or spokesperson (barring Shaina NC) pounce for the jugular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

PM Narendra Modi's 'Housing for all by 2022' scheme to be launched by mid-June - timesofindia-economictimes

What is this housing for all ? GOI builds free houses?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

magudi said:


> PM Narendra Modi's 'Housing for all by 2022' scheme to be launched by mid-June - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> What is this housing for all ? GOI builds free houses?


yup. Essentially ... mostly about converting slums to pakka ghar.


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> here is the video



Sahi kiya he deserved it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> PM Narendra Modi's 'Housing for all by 2022' scheme to be launched by mid-June - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> What is this housing for all ? GOI builds free houses?


NO Modi will acquire land for Big business houses and will give a big thumbs up .... up the poor Indians @ss.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> PM Narendra Modi's 'Housing for all by 2022' scheme to be launched by mid-June - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> What is this housing for all ? GOI builds free houses?



Happening becuz of Oil Prices

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> Sahi kiya he deserved it


Dekh le bhai Delhi me kya kya ho raha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> Dekh le bhai Delhi me kya kya ho raha hai.



Kyu kya hogaya Delhi mein


----------



## AugenBlick

Echo_419 said:


> Kyu kya hogaya Delhi mein


yeh sab delhi me to hua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> yeh sab delhi me to hua



Oh pata nahi that mujko ki Soviet Republic Of Delhi private news channels allow karti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> Kyu kya hogaya Delhi mein


Krantikari kaam ho gaya iss baar delhi mein ... bahut hi krantikari kaam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> NO Modi will acquire land for Big business houses and will give a big thumbs up .... up the poor Indians @ss.


It's not due to modi , it's due to oil prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> It's not due to modi , it's due to oil prices.


No DSI?


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> No DSI?


No that is being brought to india by ashton carter next week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kashif memon

Echo_419 said:


> Kyu kya hogaya Delhi mein



Paani nahi hai delhi mai  700 litre to durr 7 litre bhi nahi mil raha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> No that is being brought to india by ashton carter next week


damn the mods I missed out on DSI jokes.


----------



## Echo_419

kashif memon said:


> Paani nahi hai delhi mai  700 litre to durr 7 litre bhi nahi mil raha.



Mere yaha kamsekam Pani ki dikat nahi hai
Chutiya banagaya hamsabko Kejri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> here is the video



I liked the way she spun it onto the anchor

No wonder she's been unleashed to take on RaGa

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> here is the video


[HASHTAG]#shameonaajtak[/HASHTAG] is trending top on Twitter. Remember the time when [HASHTAG]#shameontimesnow[/HASHTAG] was trending top when they tried to trend [HASHTAG]#shameonVKSingh[/HASHTAG]. Thanks to social media...these prestitutes are finding their place good & proper.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> [HASHTAG]#shameonaajtak[/HASHTAG] is trending top on Twitter. Remember the time when [HASHTAG]#shameontimesnow[/HASHTAG] was trending top when they tried to trend [HASHTAG]#shameonVKSingh[/HASHTAG]. Thanks to social media...these prestitutes are finding their place good & proper.


These media whores need to be slapped back to reality. If you would have watched this whole show. Smriti Irani smacked that Anjanaa Om kashyap with a big fat dildo right across her face quite few times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> These media whores need to be slapped back to reality. If you would have watched this whole show. Smriti Irani smacked that Anjanaa Om kashyap with a big fat dildo right across her face quite few times.


i saw that and loled hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kashif memon

AugenBlick said:


> i saw that and loled hard.



What was it about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

kashif memon said:


> What was it about ?


That bitch was the MC , and they were Teleconferencing across a few Uni's including BHU. the venue was Delhi. So when they wanted to switch to Varanasi , the whore says "Smriti ji bahut pareshan hai , kaafi kade sawaal hai , kaafi aakrosh hai janta me" etc etc ... Irani says "Tum chodo na.... mere liye mat bolo aur students ke liye bhi mat bolo .. chupchap students ko sawaal poochne do."  ...
Bitch got taken a back and says.... "Aaap itni aggresive kyun hai.... aapko party me bhi ladna padta hai kya?"
She gets another smack " tum us sabki chinta mat karo ... let the students ask"

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> That bitch was the MC , and they were Teleconferencing across a few Uni's including BHU. the venue was Delhi. So when they wanted to switch to Varanasi , the whore says "Smriti ji bahut pareshan hai , kaafi kade sawaal hai , kaafi aakrosh hai janta me" etc etc ... Irani says "Tum chodo na.... mere liye mat bolo aur students ke liye bhi mat bolo .. chupchap students ko sawaal poochne do."  ...
> Bitch got taken a back and says.... "Aaap itni aggresive kyun hai.... aapko party me bhi ladna padta hai kya?"
> She gets another smack " tum us sabki chinta mat karo ... let the students ask"



Saw it Irani nei khe le li unki

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> These media whores need to be slapped back to reality. If you would have watched this whole show. Smriti Irani smacked that Anjanaa Om kashyap with a big fat dildo right across her face quite few times.


Watched the whole show bruv. That prestitute AOK got smacked right from the word go...& she never brought Pappu to the mix after that. & got another slap from a man sitting at the front row..that was hilarious too. It was fun to watch Smriti working the crowd. Every time AOK tried to shoot through janta's shoulder...Smriti used the same janta to expose AOK & Aaj Tak. & after the show there was a one word tweet from battered Anjana Om Kashyap, saying 'ahankar'

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> after the show there was a one word tweet from battered Anjana Om Kashyap, saying 'ahankar'



Edit : People are replying with "patan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> Watched the whole show bruv. That prestitute AOK got smacked right from the word go...& she never brought Pappu to the mix after that. & got another slap from a man sitting at the front row..that was hilarious too. It was fun to watch Smriti working the crowd. Every time AOK tried to shoot through janta's shoulder...Smriti used the same janta to expose AOK & Aaj Tak. & after the show there was a one word tweet from battered Anjana Om Kashyap, saying 'ahankar'


They messed with the wrong person. She verbally raped Arnab and Rajdeep. AOK was like an starter for her. 
Offtopic ... I was mildly aroused by this cat fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

AugenBlick said:


>


& twitterati turned it straight back on her asking 'utar gaya sub?'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

JanjaWeed said:


> & twitterati turned it straight back on her asking 'utar gaya sub?'


shighar patan ho gaya inka toh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> & twitterati turned it straight back on her asking 'utar gaya sub?'













@jaatram

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## Diggy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> @jaatram


It's pure ghasti khana when it comes to Media houses. Why do you think NDTV has hot females are field reporters? Easy access to inside story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> It's pure ghasti khana when it comes to Media houses. Why do you think NDTV has hot females are field reporters? Easy access to inside story.


You know about how shoma Chatterjee wh*red her self to congress MP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Zebra said:


>


after this interview AOK has more stripes on her @ss than a zebra. 



AugenBlick said:


> You know about how shoma Chatterjee wh*red her self to congress MP?


Are you talking about shoma chatterjee or shoma chaudhary of Tahelka?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> after this interview AOK has more stripes on her @ss than a zebra.
> 
> 
> Are you talking about shoma chatterjee or shoma chaudhary of Tahelka?


NDTV one who got molested by Congress MP. not tehelka elevator victim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> NDTV one who got molested by Congress MP. not tehelka elevator victim.


oh I know .. that was sunetra not shoma .... the bitch who went to Modi's euro trip and got the much needed Christian must be protected to get FDI from Christians countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> oh I know .. that was sunetra not shoma .... the bitch who went to Modi's euro trip and got the much needed Christian must be protected to get FDI from Christians countries.


FUn day today ... here is a song to make your balls heavier by 100% 




Use headphones if you have family.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> FUn day today ... here is a song to make your balls heavier by 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use headphones if you have family.


I have a friend who works in NDTV .... and trust me these girls at NDTV are some super freaks. trust me on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> I have a friend who works in NDTV .... and trust me these girls at NDTV are some super freaks. trust me on that.


sodomy or threesome ...give me some keywords bro ...hints atleast.


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> sodomy or threesome ...give me some keywords bro ...hints atleast.


It was some really nasty NDTV secular sh!t


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> oh I know .. that was sunetra not shoma .... the bitch who went to Modi's euro trip and got the much needed Christian must be protected to get FDI from Christians countries.


What?  For which Cong MP she was kissing the grass & looking at the stars?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> What?  For which Cong MP she was kissing the grass & looking at the stars?


She declined to give a name and describe exactly what happened....she was asked to stay shut. RUMORS were that it was a b**b grab.



jaatram said:


> It was some really nasty NDTV secular sh!t


Damn bro give some hints atleast ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

yo...got the pic....damn selling your soul sounds interesting


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> yo...got the pic....damn selling your soul sounds interesting


you must see her on some live reporting assingment ... you will forget alphonso and dasheri mangoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> you must see her on some live reporting assingment ... you will forget alphonso and dasheri mangoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


>


I am sure you are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> I am sure you are


Just checked out a few of her vids...btw I suggest you remove the pic now.


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> Just checked out a few of her vids...btw I suggest you remove the pic now.


it's available on net ... haven't posted any personal pics.


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> it's available on net ... haven't posted any personal pics.


Yeah I know...just remove it.... you never know these people...I got the message.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

AugenBlick said:


> Yeah I know...just remove it.... you never know these people...I got the message.



wch pic ?? atleast gve us a link bro...


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604988230182658048

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nicky G

AugenBlick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604988230182658048



If only some of her colleagues could follow this practice.


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> Yeah I know...just remove it.... you never know these people...I got the message.



Konsi pics hamme bhi dokhao 
Link toh post kardeta marjane


----------



## gslv

AugenBlick said:


> yo...got the pic....damn selling your soul sounds interesting


Pics please.


----------



## AugenBlick

Echo_419 said:


> Konsi pics hamme bhi dokhao
> Link toh post kardeta marjane





gslv said:


> Pics please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

RSS wants students to learn more about India-China War - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diggy

AugenBlick said:


>



bhai hume bhi batao na konsa pics..atleast tell in a PM

@jaatram


----------



## AugenBlick

Zebra said:


> bhai hume bhi batao na konsa pics..atleast tell in a PM
> 
> @jaatram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605705720244224000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

eowyn said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605705720244224000


----------



## Diggy

AugenBlick said:


>




bhai atleast tell what it is about...ab yeh secret bardash nahi hota


----------



## AugenBlick

Zebra said:


> bhai atleast tell what it is about...ab yeh secret bardash nahi hota


about maal journos ...(real maal ) being used as honey traps by some news channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diggy

AugenBlick said:


> about maal journos ...(real maal ) being used as honey traps by some news channel.



hehe ..okay , if there is a change of heart to pics ka ek link pm kar dena

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Amrita Rai ka kya hua 


Zebra said:


> bhai hume bhi batao na konsa pics..atleast tell in a PM
> 
> @jaatram





AugenBlick said:


> about maal journos ...(real maal ) being used as honey traps by some news channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Diggy

jaatram said:


> Amrita Rai ka kya hua




one thing is sure , now i will visit this thread everyday , bhari bhool kardi maine yeh thread neglect karke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Zebra said:


> one thing is sure , now i will visit this thread everyday , bhari bhool kardi maine yeh thread neglect karke



Yesterday there were 95 guest here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> about maal journos ...(real maal ) being used as honey traps by some news channel.


 
Pics post karde.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Zebra said:


> hehe ..okay , if there is a change of heart to pics ka ek link pm kar dena





Echo_419 said:


> Pics post karde.


PM is not working bros.


----------



## magudi

The PMO Under Modi Takes Unprecedented Shape

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diggy

@AugenBlick nice maal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

AugenBlick said:


> PM is not working bros.


Tweet it to me at indiatester


----------



## Diggy

indiatester said:


> Tweet it to me at indiatester



hehe ..sab tharki agaye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> The PMO Under Modi Takes Unprecedented Shape



Good read



Zebra said:


> @AugenBlick nice maal



Sabko Pics milrahi hai mere siva


----------



## itachiii

Zebra said:


> @AugenBlick nice maal



saati telugodni marchipoinav bhayyoo....idi manchidi kadu...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diggy

itachiii said:


> saati telugodni marchipoinav bhayyoo....idi manchidi kadu...



LOL itachi garu nadhi em ledu..augenblick copyright undi on sharing any maal info



Echo_419 said:


> Good read
> 
> 
> 
> Sabko Pics milrahi hai mere siva


bhai ek baar pyar sey pooch le , bata dega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Zebra said:


> LOL itachi garu nadhi em ledu..augenblick copyright undi on sharing any maal info



screen shots ana petu bhaiyya... ninati nundi suspence lo petaru... :p


----------



## AugenBlick

Echo_419 said:


> Sabko Pics milrahi hai mere siva


19 saal ka gabru hai tu ....kya pics kar raha hai ... ja practical kar



magudi said:


> The PMO Under Modi Takes Unprecedented Shape


sab laundiyabaazi me lage hai ....  kisiko ni padi tere links ki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Zebra said:


> @AugenBlick nice maal


Bhai is dactar pe bhi thoda raham kar.mujhe bhai pm kar de bhai.


----------



## Diggy

gslv said:


> Bhai is dactar pe bhi thoda raham kar.mujhe bhai pm kar de bhai.



 tharki doctor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv

Zebra said:


> tharki doctor


Woh to main hun hi.ab thoda raham kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

uska kya hua... gandhi vs ghodhse ?


----------



## AugenBlick

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> uska kya hua... gandhi vs ghodhse ?


Uska kya hona tha....bhool gaye log...... 
Yahan roz naya tamasha hota hai India me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

AugenBlick said:


> 19 saal ka gabru hai tu ....kya pics kar raha hai ... ja practical kar
> 
> 
> *sab laundiyabaazi me lage hai ....  kisiko ni padi tere links ki*



Don't understand that part- I'm a Malayali Marxist


----------



## AugenBlick

magudi said:


> Don't understand that part- I'm a Malayali Marxist


for the last 5 pages we are all discussing a chick that allegedly is a honeytrap for a news channel ... everyone wants to see her pic. and I wrote that no one here cares for your links because of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

AugenBlick said:


> for the last 5 pages we are all discussing a chick that allegedly is a honeytrap for a news channel ... everyone wants to see her pic. and I wrote that no one here cares for your links because of that.



Acha samajh gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

AugenBlick said:


> 19 saal ka gabru hai tu ....kya pics kar raha hai ... ja practical kar



mei to 21 ka huin bhai , atleast mujhe do..


----------



## gslv

@Zebra bhai , meri ek gf thi isi naam ki. Purane yaad taaja hogaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Zebra said:


> LOL itachi garu nadhi em ledu..augenblick copyright undi on sharing any maal info
> 
> 
> bhai ek baar pyar sey pooch le , bata dega



Abh Delhi wale ko BC tu pyaar she puchwahega 
Okay Uncle,uncle plz pics share krdo na



AugenBlick said:


> 19 saal ka gabru hai tu ....kya pics kar raha hai ... ja practical kar
> 
> 
> sab laundiyabaazi me lage hai ....  kisiko ni padi tere links ki



Paper chal rage hai toh aaj kal aise hi kam chalata hu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Echo_419 said:


> Abh Delhi wale ko BC tu pyaar she puchwahega
> Okay Uncle,uncle plz pics share krdo na
> 
> 
> 
> Paper chal rage hai toh aaj kal aise hi kam chalata hu


No mercy for AAPtards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> No mercy for AAPtards.



@Zebra bhai tu hi Dede pics


----------



## gslv

Echo_419 said:


> @Zebra bhai tu hi Dede pics


Mila hint?? Chal tu bhi kya yaad rakhega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

gslv said:


> Mila hint?? Chal tu bhi kya yaad rakhega.



Milgsya to asli bhai hai


----------



## AugenBlick

Echo_419 said:


> Milgsya to asli bhai hai


abe dono haath se type kar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Diggy

Echo_419 said:


> @Zebra bhai tu hi Dede pics



pics chahiye ..hain na , chal ajj tu is sey kush hoja ...want more ? aur bhi hain mere pas 









gslv said:


> Mila hint?? Chal tu bhi kya yaad rakhega.



sara mazaa kirkira kar diya apne doctor saheb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Zebra said:


> pics chahiye ..hain na , chal ajj tu is sey kush hoja ...want more ? aur bhi hain mere pas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sara mazaa kirkira kar diya apne doctor saheb


Itna potential but p0rn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

@Echo_419 ab iss thread se gayab hogaya. Kahan gaya bhai. @Zebra and @AugenBlick , sayad galti ho gayi. bache ka kuch jyada hi testosterone jump hojayega.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Diggy

AugenBlick said:


> Itna potential but p0rn



bas ab apke sharan main aye hain gurudev , sab sekh jayenge



gslv said:


> @Echo_419 ab iss thread se gayab hogaya. Kahan gaya bhai. @Zebra and @AugenBlick , sayad galti ho gayi.



delhiwale bahut matlabi hote hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

gslv said:


> @Echo_419 ab iss thread se gayab hogaya. Kahan gaya bhai. @Zebra and @AugenBlick , sayad galti ho gayi. bache ka kuch jyada hi testosterone jump hojayega.



Aree sambhal li hai pics 1-2 Chapter khatam karne me baad milunga


----------



## itachiii

@AugenBlick @Zebra yaar tum dono ek engg, ek doc, aur ek bcom student ko ek link ke liye bikari bana diya... baad mei jana aap dono mei incognito window open karunga..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Echo_419 said:


> Aree sambhal li hai pics 1-2 Chapter khatam karne me baad milunga


Kitne hand se type kar raha hai?. Ek ?? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diggy

itachiii said:


> @AugenBlick @Zebra yaar tum dono ek engg, ek doc, aur ek bcom student ko ek link ke liye bikari bana diya... baad mei jana aap dono mei incognito window open karunga..



hehe he...tharki got banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Je kya chal raha hai yahan


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> Je kya chal raha hai yahan


isiliya bola tha pic hata de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> isiliya bola tha pic hata de


Kalesh hi ho gaya ye toh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

talk about Modi obsession.. this one takes the piss!







btw.. she deleted this tweet soon after twitteratis knocked some sense into her pea-brain!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> talk about Modi obsession.. this one takes the piss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw.. she deleted this tweet soon after twitteratis knocked some sense into her pea-brain!


 
You will be surprised to know that some facebook posts were criticising Modi even for the heatwave. Such is the level of their intellectual debauchery !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

IndoCarib said:


> You will be surprised to know that some facebook posts were criticising Modi even for the heatwave. Such is the level of their *hatred* !


Corrected that for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> You will be surprised to know that some facebook posts were criticising Modi even for the heatwave. Such is the level of their intellectual debauchery !


Hight of frustration.. they are yet to make peace with the fact that Modi is PM of India. Journos like this Sagarika Gose are losing their significance... & this is the only way they manage to stay in the news. I wish she gets a chance to interview Smriti Irani.. maybe she will get some sense knocked into her!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## micky

gslv said:


> @Zebra bhai , meri ek gf thi isi naam ki. Purane yaad taaja hogaye.


hei everyone i cannot understand hindi,,,,,,, could you all please share with the others who dont understand hindi also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

micky said:


> hei everyone i cannot understand hindi,,,,,,, could you all please share with the others who dont understand hindi also


Hei .. that is just boy talk ... nothing to do with politics and everything to do with chicks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## micky

AugenBlick said:


> Hei .. that is just boy talk ... nothing to do with politics and everything to do with chicks...


okey ,,,,,,,,,, sir........


----------



## jaatram

45 scientists return back to India to join UGC's Faculty Research program. UGC is planning to induct 1000 scientists in this program in next few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> 45 scientists return back to India to join UGC's Faculty Research program. UGC is planning to induct 1000 scientists in this program in next few years.





jaatram said:


> 45 scientists return back to India to join UGC's Faculty Research program. UGC is planning to induct 1000 scientists in this program in next few years.



Nothing to do with Modi happening due to oil prices



JanjaWeed said:


> Hight of frustration.. they are yet to make peace with the fact that Modi is PM of India. Journos like this Sagarika Gose are losing their significance... & this is the only way they manage to stay in the news. I wish she gets a chance to interview Smriti Irani.. maybe she will get some sense knocked into her!



Indeed soon thru will become irrelevant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rau

JanjaWeed said:


> Hight of frustration.. they are yet to make peace with the fact that Modi is PM of India. Journos like this Sagarika Gose are losing their significance... & this is the only way they manage to stay in the news. I wish she gets a chance to interview Smriti Irani.. maybe she will get some sense knocked into her!


Actually problem is that they cant find anything substantial to criticize....like corruption, scandal, inflation etc...And all other good thing happen due oil price ...
Modi should blame for their such plight..atleast he should do one corruption once a year, so they can live happily....


----------



## indiatester

*Is there a ‘BJP hand’ in Janata merger woes?*







RJD leader Lalu Prasad Yadav





Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar
Lalu Prasad is derailing the deal under tremendous pressure, feel Nitish supporters

NEW DELHI, JUNE 2: 
RJD leader Lalu Prasad’s curious antics over the past two weeks seem to be aimed at derailing the prospect of a Janata Parivar alliance which directly benefits the BJP in poll-bound Bihar.

Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar and Lalu present a challenge to the BJP in the State because of the formidable backward caste-Muslim consolidation that is likely to be achieved through their alliance.

But, in case that does not fructify and there is a three-way contest, the BJP stands to benefit by way of its own forward caste vote combined with the Dalit and Mahadalit support base of Ram Vilas Paswan and JD(U) detractor Jitan Ram Manjhi, who has sidled up to the NDA since Nitish expelled him from the JD(U). Upendra Kushwaha brings his share of Most Backward Castes (MBCs) to the NDA’s kitty.

But the Janata Parivar merger or even the prospect of an alliance is being disrupted by repeated damaging statements by Lalu or his close associates.

So far, the JD(U) has treated these statements as Lalu’s posturing for a better deal in the alliance. However, the growing feeling now is that these statements on critical issues such as Nitish’s candidature as Chief Minister and formula for seat-sharing between the two parties are driven more than the desire to extract a better bargain. A highly-placed JD(U) even told_BusinessLine_that Lalu is being “manipulated” by the BJP.

This source cited some specific instances for the JD(U) suspecting a “BJP hand” in Lalu’s_volte face_over the alliance recently.

He said the RJD leader had earlier displayed a level of maturity and generosity of spirit when he saved the JD(U) government after the BJP’s withdrawal of support.

Lalu went on to support the JD(U) during the Rajya Sabha elections as well.

*Seat-sharing formula*

However, Lalu’s close associate and former Rural Development Minister Raghuvansh Prasad Singh has recently been at the forefront in making controversial statements.

He first said the seat-sharing formula between the RJD and the JDU(U) should be based on last year’s parliamentary polls, which favours Lalu’s party.

The JD(U) had performed better in the 2014 Assembly by-polls while the RJD’s performance was better in the Lok Sabha polls.

Singh’s second comment was a direct hit at Nitish, who he said, should not be projected as CM candidate.

Amidst these, Lalu himself riled the JD(U) by making conciliatory noises towards Manjhi, who has recently been meeting Prime Minister Narendra Modi and BJP president Amit Shah.

“He (Lalu) seems to be under tremendous pressure. It is either the criminal case against him that some people can use. Or there is something else that we are not able to understand.

“All I can say is that Lalu is no longer working for a secular alliance,” said a JD(U) leader who did not wish to be named.

Although JD(U) president Sharad Yadav has been camping in Madhepura for the past couple of days to iron out differences with Nitish, the fate of the Janata Parivar alliance is hanging by a thin thread in Bihar.

(This article was published on June 2, 2015)


----------



## Parul

@Prometheus Driving ma car in Jalandhar and looking for Road...Patta ne kitthe Gwach gayee hai... Sirf Gadhe Hi Gandhe nay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@micky where are you from?What do you want to know about land bill?


----------



## jaatram

Ishrat Jahan ke papa deploys cops to make sure Manjhi doesn't steal fruits from CM house. 

Secular forces won't let a Dalit leader to enjoy fruits 
Nitish Kumar deploys cops to prevent Manjhi from enjoying fruits: Hindustani Awam Morcha | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

@magudi @AugenBlick @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> Ishrat Jahan ke papa deploys cops to make sure Manjhi doesn't steal fruits from CM house.
> 
> Secular forces won't let a Dalit leader to enjoy fruits
> Nitish Kumar deploys cops to prevent Manjhi from enjoying fruits: Hindustani Awam Morcha | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @magudi @AugenBlick @JanjaWeed


From the article


> HAM spokesman Danish Rizwan, in a statement said, 24 policemen, including 8 sub Inspectors and 16 constables have been deployed in One Anne Marg, especially to guard hundreds of trees of mangoes and litchi fruits.





> When Manjhi's reaction was sought on the issue, he said many poor visits him at his residence and the latest security arrangements might be aimed at preventing them to take away the fruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> From the article


Ever since Isharat jahan ke papa joined hands with Kejriwal, he started taking not only Aadmi but even his "AAM" seriously.


----------



## AugenBlick

jaatram said:


> Ever since Isharat jahan ke papa joined hands with Kejriwal, he started taking not only Aadmi but even his "AAM" seriously.


lol ..... the fag is gonna get it in the assembly elections...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

AugenBlick said:


> lol ..... the fag is gonna get it in the assembly elections...


The Secular force is strong with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> lol ..... the fag is gonna get it in the assembly elections...



Exactly but the BJP should also field a good candidate for CM post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Echo_419 said:


> Exactly but the BJP should also field a good candidate for CM post


Sushil modi is very strong leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

cerberus said:


> Sushil modi is very strong leader



But is he honest can do take Bihar forward without UP & Bihar India can never develop


----------



## asad71

*Google removes PM Modi’s image in ‘Top 10 criminals’ search*






NEW DELHI (Web Desk) – Internet giant Google has apologised “for any confusion or misunderstanding” caused after PM Narendra Modi’s images started appearing in image search results for query on “Top 10 criminals in India”, Times of India reported on Thursday.

“These results trouble us and are not reflective of the opinions of Google. Sometimes, the way images are described on the internet can yield surprising results to specific queries. We apologize for any confusion or misunderstanding this has caused. We’re continually working to improve our algorithms to prevent unexpected results like this,” a Google spokesperson said in a statement.

Google said that results to the query “top 10 criminals in India” was due to a British daily which had an image of Modi and erroneous metadata.

It said that in this case, the image search results were drawn from multiple news articles with images of Modi, covering the PM’s statements with regard to politicians with criminal backgrounds, but added that the news articles do not link Modi to criminal activity, and the words just appeared in close proximity to each other.



==============



_*Just because Western MNCs need Indian market and cheap labor, this Butcher of Gujarati Muslims is now acceptable!! What a shame. And what a bloody silly excuse claiming a mix-up.*_


----------



## bongbang

asad71 said:


> Google removes PM Modi’s image in ‘Top 10 criminals’ search



Its not removed yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

asad71 said:


> _*Just because Western MNCs need Indian market and cheap labor, this Butcher of Gujarati Muslims is now acceptable!! What a shame. And what a bloody silly excuse claiming a mix-up.*_


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> Ishrat Jahan ke papa deploys cops to make sure Manjhi doesn't steal fruits from CM house.
> 
> Secular forces won't let a Dalit leader to enjoy fruits
> Nitish Kumar deploys cops to prevent Manjhi from enjoying fruits: Hindustani Awam Morcha | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @magudi @AugenBlick @JanjaWeed



So its RJD+JDU+Cong vs BJP. Not to mention like delhi all other commies will extend support for nitish


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> So its RJD+JDU+Cong vs BJP. Not to mention like delhi all other commies will extend support for nitish


Nah this alliance won't work. cracks are already there and its for BJP to exploit this blunder from Nitish.


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> Nah this alliance won't work. cracks are already there and its for BJP to exploit this blunder from Nitish.



i don't keep my hopes high especially after Delhi , anyone from Bihar here can tell the ground situation? Also anyone from MP here?


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> i don't keep my hopes high especially after Delhi , anyone from Bihar here can tell the ground situation? Also anyone from MP here?


Delhi did teach a lesson to BJP I am sure they won't take elections as walkover from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> Delhi did teach a lesson to BJP I am sure they won't take elections as walkover from now on.



Acha hi hua waise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> Acha hi hua waise


Mujhe pata tha you deep inside you love AAP


----------



## Parul

asad71 said:


> *Google removes PM Modi’s image in ‘Top 10 criminals’ search*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI (Web Desk) – Internet giant Google has apologised “for any confusion or misunderstanding” caused after PM Narendra Modi’s images started appearing in image search results for query on “Top 10 criminals in India”, Times of India reported on Thursday.
> 
> “These results trouble us and are not reflective of the opinions of Google. Sometimes, the way images are described on the internet can yield surprising results to specific queries. We apologize for any confusion or misunderstanding this has caused. We’re continually working to improve our algorithms to prevent unexpected results like this,” a Google spokesperson said in a statement.
> 
> Google said that results to the query “top 10 criminals in India” was due to a British daily which had an image of Modi and erroneous metadata.
> 
> It said that in this case, the image search results were drawn from multiple news articles with images of Modi, covering the PM’s statements with regard to politicians with criminal backgrounds, but added that the news articles do not link Modi to criminal activity, and the words just appeared in close proximity to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ==============
> 
> 
> 
> _*Just because Western MNCs need Indian market and cheap labor, this Butcher of Gujarati Muslims is now acceptable!! What a shame. And what a bloody silly excuse claiming a mix-up.*_



Evil Modi, Yindoos & Western MNC's only values money and not the peaceful and peace loving Secular Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Клара said:


> Evil Modi, Yindoos & Western MNC's only values money and not the peaceful and peace loving Secular Muslims.



Upon the secular power of the Constitution of India vested in me i hereby declare you a *communal* for your above statement


----------



## Parul

magudi said:


> Upon the secular power of the Constitution of India vested in me i hereby declare you a *communal* for your above statement



The jurisdiction of Constitution of India doesn't apply to me.  By the way, I'm not Communal, but THE COMMUNAL.


----------



## indiatester

jaatram said:


> Delhi did teach a lesson to BJP I am sure they won't take elections as walkover from now on.


Regardless of how BJP takes its lessons from Delhi, the equations in Bihar & UP are far too complex to get right. BJP needs to get everything right and the JDU/RJD/Cong should get a lot wrong for BJP to make it in Bihar.
It'd be an achievement if they are able to maintain their existing strength in the next elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

indiatester said:


> Regardless of how BJP takes its lessons from Delhi, the equations in Bihar & UP are far too complex to get right. BJP needs to get everything right and the JDU/RJD/Cong should get a lot wrong for BJP to make it in Bihar.
> It'd be an achievement if they are able to maintain their existing strength in the next elections.


RJD is in talks with Manjhi knowing fully well that Nitish hates Manjhi moreover who will be a CM candidate is also a big trouble for this alliance. Having said that I don't think BJP must rely on what might go wrong between them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

jaatram said:


> RJD is in talks with Manjhi knowing fully well that Nitish hates Manjhi moreover who will be a CM candidate is also a big trouble for this alliance. Having said that I don't think BJP must rely on what might go wrong between them.



Lalu is pragmatic. He is hedging his bets and hoping that if BJP does not get a majority, they will seek his support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jaatram said:


> Mujhe pata tha you deep inside you love AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Echo_419 said:


>


Try to impress girls by saying that you support khujliwala. Many hate modi so much that it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

gslv said:


> Try to impress girls by saying that you support khujliwala. Many hate modi so much that it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Prajapati said:


> Lalu is pragmatic. He is hedging his bets and hoping that if BJP does not get a majority, they will seek his support.


you from bihar?



> The monk was impressed by Rahul’s grasp of Vipassana. “I wanted to help him but he knew the technique, he is trained. I’m sure he practises it daily. The moment I saw the abha (glow) on his face, I realised he is a vipasi”. He also said that Vipassana could be the reason behind Rahul’s improved “performance and andaaz (style)” in the Lok Sabha after he returned from his “agyatvas”.



Rahul Gandhi at Ambedkar birthplace: ‘He was immersed in meditation, had to be gently shaken’ | The Indian Express


----------



## Parul

@Prometheus My symthaises with you and People of Punjab. Bhai, kick these suckers Akalis out of power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Клара said:


> Evil Modi, Yindoos & Western MNC's only values money and not the peaceful and peace loving Secular Muslims.


Google is Baniya mindset, so naturally they will sympathy for fellow Baniya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Syama Ayas said:


> Google is Baniya mindset, so naturally they will sympathy for fellow Baniya



But but the real Baniya is....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

I used to fly to Punjab, meet relatives, visit Harmandir Sahib Ji & fly back. I've been traveling to Punjab for 2 day's now - went to Ludhiana, Jalandhar, Pathankot etc... Road's are NO where to be seen, only Pot holes & more pot holes.

I asked localities about the Plight of Roads: Akali Supporter: Badal Sarkar kol paisa nahi hai, oh kidro sadka banaoo (Basal sarkar has no money. Therefore, they can't build roads...*Modi is visiting this month, he's going to give bag full of money to Badals & they'll construct roads*. 

Crimes, Electricity etc...: Don't ask... 

Non Akalis: @#@@# Ek saal reh gaya hai (one year left for this savange @#@#@

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

gslv said:


> Try to impress girls by saying that you support khujliwala. Many hate modi so much that it works.



Really? Must be the silliness in Delhi. Most of the ladies in my circle, both personal/professional can't stand the phony Kejru. I guess I am blessed not to be surrounded by the stupidity known as AAP supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prajapati

magudi said:


> you from bihar?



Kerala / Mumbai


----------



## Star Wars

@wolfschanzze , @nair , @OrionHunter @magudi

Is this true ?


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 227456
> 
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze , @nair , @OrionHunter @magudi
> 
> Is this true ?



Have seen this in another platform...... Something fishy.....


----------



## Parul

nair said:


> Have seen this in another platform...... Something fishy.....



Apparently, true.


----------



## nair

Клара said:


> Apparently, true.



Yeah I always wondered How Suddenly a "Gandhi" name surfaced from nowhere......

But you cant say anything about RA GA, he is a Gandhi...... Because his Father name was Rajiv Gandhi.......


----------



## Parul

nair said:


> Yeah I always wondered How Suddenly a "Gandhi" name surfaced from nowhere......
> 
> But you cant say anything about RA GA, he is a Gandhi...... Because his Father name was Rajiv Gandhi.......



Gandhi name surfaced to fool the Bholi Bhali Janta. They've successful done it for 60+ years and F*cked up the country. Further, that is the reason Gandhi's and Secular community go hand in hand.

What this PIC shows is available on Google. And I do agree on Owl Baba's part.


----------



## Nicky G

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 227456
> 
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze , @nair , @OrionHunter @magudi
> 
> Is this true ?



That Indira married a Khan whom MK Gandhi adopted is well established I believe.

The Nehru name would be much harder to establish, though this theory is pretty prevalent.

Changing to Hindu names to have a license to spew hatred against Hindus is a tried and tested tactics. Still in use today by many AdarshLiberals, Presstitutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OrionHunter

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 227456
> 
> 
> 
> @wolfschanzze , @nair , @OrionHunter @magudi
> 
> Is this true ?


Wow! Link?


----------



## micky

magudi said:


> @micky where are you from?What do you want to know about land bill?


 i am from coimbatore, and if land bill introduced by both sabha, how will the government land, what all the problems the farmers or the land owners have to face, and also want to know about how they are acquiring the land now????

thanks


----------



## Echo_419

Клара said:


> I used to fly to Punjab, meet relatives, visit Harmandir Sahib Ji & fly back. I've been traveling to Punjab for 2 day's now - went to Ludhiana, Jalandhar, Pathankot etc... Road's are NO where to be seen, only Pot holes & more pot holes.
> 
> I asked localities about the Plight of Roads: Akali Supporter: Badal Sarkar kol paisa nahi hai, oh kidro sadka banaoo (Basal sarkar has no money. Therefore, they can't build roads...*Modi is visiting this month, he's going to give bag full of money to Badals & they'll construct roads*.
> 
> Crimes, Electricity etc...: Don't ask...
> 
> Non Akalis: @#@@# Ek saal reh gaya hai (one year left for this savange @#@#@





Клара said:


> I used to fly to Punjab, meet relatives, visit Harmandir Sahib Ji & fly back. I've been traveling to Punjab for 2 day's now - went to Ludhiana, Jalandhar, Pathankot etc... Road's are NO where to be seen, only Pot holes & more pot holes.
> 
> I asked localities about the Plight of Roads: Akali Supporter: Badal Sarkar kol paisa nahi hai, oh kidro sadka banaoo (Basal sarkar has no money. Therefore, they can't build roads...*Modi is visiting this month, he's going to give bag full of money to Badals & they'll construct roads*.
> 
> Crimes, Electricity etc...: Don't ask...
> 
> Non Akalis: @#@@# Ek saal reh gaya hai (one year left for this savange @#@#@



Let's hope a good party replaces the Akalis


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> Let's hope a good party replaces the Akalis



People say Congress Sarkar was better than Badal. Apparently, [HASHTAG]#aaptards[/HASHTAG] should be given change... They have good support here...


----------



## Nicky G

Клара said:


> People say Congress Sarkar was better than Badal. Apparently, [HASHTAG]#aaptards[/HASHTAG] should be given change... They have good support here...



Personally, I was all for AAP in Delhi and so too for Punjab. This is not because I am an AAPtard; however, the best way to expose someone is to give them power. In the long run, this will reduce Kejru to a Lalu/Nitish. 

The entertainment they provide is not insignificant either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Клара said:


> People say Congress Sarkar was better than Badal. Apparently, [HASHTAG]#aaptards[/HASHTAG] should be given change... They have good support here...



The only badal i like is Harsimrat Kaur Badal , she takes pappu on like no other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Nicky G said:


> Personally, I was all for AAP in Delhi and so too for Punjab. This is not because I am an AAPtard; however, *the best way to expose someone is to give them power.* In the long run, this will reduce Kejru to a Lalu/Nitish.
> 
> The entertainment they provide is not insignificant either.


Exactly like fake promises made by someone one year ago before general elections are exposing now 



magudi said:


> The only badal i like is Harsimrat Kaur Badal , she takes pappu on like no other


It is not her merit ,, infact pappu is so dunce that anybody can make him run.
& plz don't dare to tell anybody in Punjab specially in her constituency that you like her annoyed people can make you disliking her in no time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

Juggernautjatt said:


> Exactly like fake promises made by someone one year ago before general elections are exposing now



If you say so. 

I'd argue, however, I don't engage with AAP supporters. I have learnt through experience that its a waste of time and energy trying to open their closed mind and muddle through irrational hatred of my country and the chief religion and culture.

At this stage, I'd debate sensible Pakistanis than suffer an AAPtard. I have tried to seek rational AAPians, unfortunately they seem to have left or have been kicked out.


----------



## Parul

Nicky G said:


> Personally, I was all for AAP in Delhi and so too for Punjab. This is not because I am an AAPtard; however, the best way to expose someone is to give them power. In the long run, this will reduce Kejru to a Lalu/Nitish.
> 
> The entertainment they provide is not insignificant either.



I've voted for Kejri but he ran with his tale between his legs. Hence, I no longer support them.

AAP has good people in Punjab. If someone like Phoolka become it's CM, it would be good for Punjab. Trust me, I'm talking to local here in Punjab and feel pitty at their plight.



magudi said:


> The only badal i like is Harsimrat Kaur Badal , she takes pappu on like no other



There is a saying: Andhoo may kana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

Клара said:


> I've voted for Kejri but he ran with his tale between his legs. Hence, I no longer support them.
> 
> *AAP has good people in Punjab.* If someone like Phoolka become it's CM, it would be good for Punjab. Trust me, I'm talking to local here in Punjab and feel pitty at their plight.



Even if that's the case, the ouster of prominent people who were once considered close to Kejru such as Yadav and Bhusan should tell you that anyone who does not surrender to Kejru is never going to be allowed any position of power. He is going to use those good people and throw them away, unless they are sycophants.

If you believe that they can do good for Punjab, cool, support them. I have seen enough of AAP and Kejru since before even Anna and IAC days to know what sort of man this is and what sort of party this is. There is now plenty of evidence in public domain. I don't feel the need to rehash that.

If India can survive and grow in-spite of Lalu, Mamta, Sonia; we have little to worry; though those states would suffer.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Nicky G said:


> If you say so.
> 
> I'd argue, however, I don't engage with AAP supporters. I have learnt through experience that its a waste of time and energy trying to open their closed mind and muddle through irrational hatred of my country and the chief religion and culture.
> 
> At this stage, I'd debate sensible Pakistanis than suffer an *AAPtard*. I have tried to seek rational AAPians, unfortunately they seem to have left or have been kicked out.


You are free to think what you want. In my experience on PDF I have learnt that most BJP supporters use abusive language against opposition & proclaim themselves sensible. When you ask them question on the government instead of logical replies only thing you receive is words like Aaptards , sickulars, morons,pappu, antinationalist. etc. You are not exceptional, check word in bold letter you used for me.


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> It is not her merit ,, infact pappu is so dunce that anybody can make him run.
> & plz don't dare to tell anybody in Punjab specially in her constituency that you like her annoyed people can make you disliking her in no time



It's a democracy bro, you are responsible for your leaders kick out the incompetent ones next time


----------



## Juggernautjatt

magudi said:


> It's a democracy bro, you are responsible for your leaders kick out the incompetent ones next time


No one knows who is competent or who is incompetent before their performance.


----------



## Nicky G

Juggernautjatt said:


> You are free to think what you want. In my experience on PDF I have learnt that most BJP supporters use abusive language against opposition & proclaim themselves sensible. When you ask them question on the government instead of logical replies only thing you receive is words like Aaptards , sickulars, morons,pappu, antinationalist. etc. You are not exceptional, check word in bold letter you used for me.



Cool. As I said, I have no interest in debating anything with an AAP supporter. I simply don't consider it worth the effort. You can interpret that in any manner you see fit.

As for abusive language, please go teach how to talk to your Kejru:

Kejriwal's Abusive Language Caught in Phone Sting; Yadav, Bhushan Could Start New Party

Apart from this gem by your leader, I am sure you are aware there is a lot of abuse by AAP supporters on the net. The sheer hatred and vitriol is one of the things that I find repugnant about them.

Now, lets move on.


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Exactly like fake promises made by someone one year ago before general elections are exposing now
> 
> 
> It is not her merit ,, infact pappu is so dunce that anybody can make him run.
> & plz don't dare to tell anybody in Punjab specially in her constituency that you like her annoyed people can make you disliking her in no time



Plz don't compare Kejru to Modi as a delhiwala I assure you for us middle class nothing has changed


----------



## Nicky G

Kejru shows more of his upbringing via his language, truly a _sadak chapp_: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606812353452048384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Farmers of Punjab enjoying their "acche din" under NDA rule. 







Echo_419 said:


> Plz don't compare Kejru to Modi as a delhiwala I assure you for us middle class nothing has changed


Well bro nothing has changed for Indian middle class in last one year also. As a citizen of India I haven't witnessed any acche din as promised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Juggernautjatt said:


> Well bro nothing has changed for Indian middle class in last one year also. As a citizen of India I haven't witnessed any acche din as promised.



That's beyond silly. What did you think will happen in 1 year? Magic? Vajpayee's governments efforts only started showing results in the last years of that government & the next few years of the UPA government. Everything that is done will be visible only after a lag period. Not happy that this government has not done more but their approach on the fiscal situation can only be good in the long run.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Bang Galore said:


> That's beyond silly. *What did you think will happen in 1 year? Magic?* Vajpayee's governments efforts only started showing results in the last years of that government & the next few years of the UPA government. Everything that is done will be visible only after a lag period. Not happy that this government has not done more but their approach on the fiscal situation can only be good in the long run.


Exactly,, then why are you guys expecting magic in Delhi in just 4 months ?


----------



## Bang Galore

Juggernautjatt said:


> Exactly,, then why are you guys expecting magic in Delhi in just 4 months ?




Have you seen me making any comment on that? That claim though is made by AAP directly including by the CM on ads, something that makes no sense. I have absolutely no problem if AAP & AK take time to deliver, which is what I think they should do than go after the Central government. Even powerful CM's like Mamata Bannerjee understand that adversarial positions won't help but the Delhi government which is definitely short of a full fledged state government wants to spend all its time in theatrics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

Rahul And Sonia decline PM's offer to participate on Yoga Day. Congress ruled states might not take part in it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News

Now that's some serious reform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Modi forcing poor muslims to raise Indian flags

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

'May God Forgive Him for He Knows Not What He Says,' Delhi Lt Governor Reacts to Arvind Kejriwal's Interview to NDTV

'May God Forgive Him for He Knows Not What He Says,' Delhi Lt Governor Reacts to Arvind Kejriwal's Interview to NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Exactly,, then why are you guys expecting magic in Delhi in just 4 months ?



Bhai mere baath toh Teri tyeek hai that's why I will ask you to wait sometime



magudi said:


> 'May God Forgive Him for He Knows Not What He Says,' Delhi Lt Governor Reacts to Arvind Kejriwal's Interview to NDTV
> 
> 'May God Forgive Him for He Knows Not What He Says,' Delhi Lt Governor Reacts to Arvind Kejriwal's Interview to NDTV



Communal Jung playing victim card


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607026661138276352




[HASHTAG]#achchedinforMPs[/HASHTAG]


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Communal Jung playing victim card



Communal or not that was an awesome reply , very mature our politicians must learn a thing or two from Jung in this regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Communal or not that was an awesome reply , very mature our politicians must learn a thing or two from Jung in this regard



Exactly a very mature reply by LG


----------



## Darmashkian

35 Things to know about 1 Year Rule of AP CM Chandrababu Naidu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> 35 Things to know about 1 Year Rule of AP CM Chandrababu Naidu.



What's with all the spying and sting ops?

Nitish Kumar To Be Chief Ministerial Candidate of JD(U)-RJD Alliance, Lalu Prasad Proposes Name

bye bye Bihar ;(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> What's with all the spying and sting ops?
> 
> Nitish Kumar To Be Chief Ministerial Candidate of JD(U)-RJD Alliance, Lalu Prasad Proposes Name
> 
> bye bye Bihar ;(



Yeah. Bihar BJP can kiss its @$$ goodbye. But it will be a good opportunity for them to consolidate any anti-Laloo and anti-Nitish votes.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> What's with all the spying and sting ops?
> 
> Nitish Kumar To Be Chief Ministerial Candidate of JD(U)-RJD Alliance, Lalu Prasad Proposes Name
> 
> bye bye Bihar ;(



Shubh shubh bolo all hope is not lost yet


----------



## Nicky G

Echo_419 said:


> Shubh shubh bolo all hope is not lost yet



Simple vote share maths. It will be really difficult unless BJP is ready to play dirty and arm twist Lalu and to a smaller extent Nitish.

2015 is proving to be a difficult year for BJP electorally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nicky G said:


> Simple vote share maths. It will be really difficult unless BJP is ready to play dirty and arm twist Lalu and to a smaller extent Nitish.
> 
> 2015 is proving to be a difficult year for BJP electorally.



Though I agree with you but where there is a hope there is a way


----------



## jaatram

AAP members in Punjab forms new party citing they are not happy with the way Kejriwal is handling the party and also members are not being treated fairly. 

@magudi @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

PM Modi attends special screening of Dil Dhadakne Do. Says he could identify most of the foreign locations in the movie | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

A piece about Transfer industry which kejriwal talked about

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607911843516923904


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> PM Modi attends special screening of Dil Dhadakne Do. Says he could identify most of the foreign locations in the movie | Faking News



Lol nice one



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607911843516923904



Chutiya no 1


----------



## Roybot

Delhi Law Minister Jitender Singh Tomar Arrested



> *Aam Aadmi Party leader Sanjay Singh, who tweeted that the minister had been arrested without any prior notice, blamed the Narendra Modi government. *The Delhi Police is under the control of the Home ministry and the AAP claims the Centre is trying to rule Delhi by proxy, through the Lieutenant Governor.
> 
> "*What are the Delhi Police and the Narendra Modi government doing? They arrested the law minister of Delhi like a common criminal... this is pressure tactics,*" Mr Singh told NDTV.



Oh the irony, the *Aam Aadmi* Criminals don't want to be treated as common criminals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> What's with all the spying and sting ops?
> 
> Nitish Kumar To Be Chief Ministerial Candidate of JD(U)-RJD Alliance, Lalu Prasad Proposes Name
> 
> bye bye Bihar ;(


Don't ask me.. I am too confused regarding this notes-for vote scandal/spying/phone-tapping/threats of cases & counter-cases/abuse flying b/w both sides for past few months..

Sorry,But please tag some other Telugu Member for a proper Answer,


All while Modi is happily enjoying his time abroad..


----------



## Makaramarma

Darmashkian said:


> Don't ask me.. I am too confused regarding this notes-for vote scandal/spying/phone-tapping/threats of cases & counter-cases/abuse flying b/w both sides for past few months..
> Sorry,But please tag some other Telugu Member for a proper Answer,
> 
> All while Modi is happily enjoying his time abroad..



You can hardly call Modi's time abroad as "happy"  ....... [HASHTAG]#dispitebeingawomen[/HASHTAG].


----------



## Marxist

*No Surya Namaskar on International Yoga Day: Modi govt axes asana to soothe irate Muslim groups*

*No Surya Namaskar on International Yoga Day: Modi govt axes asana to soothe irate Muslim groups - Firstpost
*
what a Shame ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> *No Surya Namaskar on International Yoga Day: Modi govt axes asana to soothe irate Muslim groups*
> 
> *No Surya Namaskar on International Yoga Day: Modi govt axes asana to soothe irate Muslim groups - Firstpost
> *
> what a Shame ....



Indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608283416614694913

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Delhi Law Minister Jitender Singh Tomar Arrested
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony, the *Aam Aadmi* Criminals don't want to be treated as common criminals


Sub mile huve hai..even Maggi bhi. Apne upar se dabaav hatane ke liye Neatle ne Dilli police ke saat milke yeh kaam kiya hai. Chalo jantar mantar...chalo ram leela maidan...Maggi murdabad!


----------



## Marxist

*Hasan Ali’s associate funded Nalini Chidambaram trips *

Kashinath Tapuriah, an associate of businessman Hasan Ali Khan, who was accused of money laundering and was subsequently jailed, sponsored lawyer Nalini P. Chidambaram's flight tickets when her husband P. Chidambaram was the Union Home Minister.

In its statement to the Kolkata unit of the Enforcement Directorate (ED), the travel agency "Travel Hub Private Limited" has submitted that flight tickets were arranged for Nalini Chidambaram 16 times between December 2009 and August 2010, apparently to get legal counsel from her. During this period, her husband was Union Home Minister, who was approving the Letters of Rogatory (LRs) to Switzerland and other tax havens in tracing Hasan Ali's and Tapuriah's money. The case was monitored by the Supreme Court and subsequently the ED filed a charge-sheet. It is to be noted that Chidambaram was the Home Minister from 30 November 2009 to 31 July 2012.

Nalini Chidambaram could not be contacted, but her junior advocate, N.R.R. Arun Natrajan, on her behalf, wrote in an emailed response: "Mr Kashinath Tapuriah is one of the executors of the Will of Mrs Priyamvada Devi Birla, who is the sister of Mr Tapuriah. Mrs Nalini Chidambaram, Senior Advocate, was engaged by Mr Krishna Nanda Mukherjee, the local counsel in Kolkata, to appear on behalf of Mr Tapuriah in the Priyamvada Devi Will case which was pending before the High Court of Kolkata. Hence Mr Tapuriah bought air tickets for Mrs Nalini Chidambaram for her appearance in the Priyamvada Devi Will case."

As per documents available with this newspaper, while four flight tickets for Nalini Chidambaram were booked in December 2009, one flight ticket was booked in August 2010, two tickets in August 2010 and nine tickets in the December 2009-January 2010 period.

Tapuriah, a Kolkata-based industrialist was in the news when he bought Indian Cable Company Limited from its British owners in the 1980s. He later changed its name to Incab Industries Limited. The shareholders of this company dismissed him from chairmanship in 1996 as they felt that he was responsible for its financial troubles. He is also the brother of Priyamvada Birla (the then head of the M.P. Birla Group), whose will gave all her assets to her chartered accountant R.S. Lodha on her death. This created a controversy as her close relatives were excluded from the will. In 2004, the assets were valued at Rs 5,000 crore.

The Hasan Ali case dates back to 5 May 2007, when searches were conducted in properties owned by him. A laptop was recovered during the searches, which contained scanned copies of documents stating that Hasan Ali had accounts in UBS Zurich, with deposits more than $8 billion. The ED also provided a copy of Khan's statement, which indicated that he had opened an account in UBS Singapore. The account was allegedly opened on the recommendation of arms dealer Adnan Khashoggi, who was also involved in the Bofors case.

It is to be noted that Khan had denied that any of these accounts was his and was spared interrogation by the authorities until they were pulled up by the Supreme Court in 2011 for this lapse. He was subsequently incarcerated and is in prison in Maharashtra.

Hasan Ali’s associate funded Nalini Chidambaram trips

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makaramarma

Marxist said:


> *Hasan Ali’s associate funded Nalini Chidambaram trips *
> 
> Kashinath Tapuriah, an associate of businessman Hasan Ali Khan, who was accused of money laundering and was subsequently jailed, sponsored lawyer Nalini P. Chidambaram's flight tickets when her husband P. Chidambaram was the Union Home Minister.
> 
> In its statement to the Kolkata unit of the Enforcement Directorate (ED), the travel agency "Travel Hub Private Limited" has submitted that flight tickets were arranged for Nalini Chidambaram 16 times between December 2009 and August 2010, apparently to get legal counsel from her. During this period, her husband was Union Home Minister, who was approving the Letters of Rogatory (LRs) to Switzerland and other tax havens in tracing Hasan Ali's and Tapuriah's money. The case was monitored by the Supreme Court and subsequently the ED filed a charge-sheet. It is to be noted that Chidambaram was the Home Minister from 30 November 2009 to 31 July 2012.
> 
> Nalini Chidambaram could not be contacted, but her junior advocate, N.R.R. Arun Natrajan, on her behalf, wrote in an emailed response: "Mr Kashinath Tapuriah is one of the executors of the Will of Mrs Priyamvada Devi Birla, who is the sister of Mr Tapuriah. Mrs Nalini Chidambaram, Senior Advocate, was engaged by Mr Krishna Nanda Mukherjee, the local counsel in Kolkata, to appear on behalf of Mr Tapuriah in the Priyamvada Devi Will case which was pending before the High Court of Kolkata. Hence Mr Tapuriah bought air tickets for Mrs Nalini Chidambaram for her appearance in the Priyamvada Devi Will case."
> 
> As per documents available with this newspaper, while four flight tickets for Nalini Chidambaram were booked in December 2009, one flight ticket was booked in August 2010, two tickets in August 2010 and nine tickets in the December 2009-January 2010 period.
> 
> Tapuriah, a Kolkata-based industrialist was in the news when he bought Indian Cable Company Limited from its British owners in the 1980s. He later changed its name to Incab Industries Limited. The shareholders of this company dismissed him from chairmanship in 1996 as they felt that he was responsible for its financial troubles. He is also the brother of Priyamvada Birla (the then head of the M.P. Birla Group), whose will gave all her assets to her chartered accountant R.S. Lodha on her death. This created a controversy as her close relatives were excluded from the will. In 2004, the assets were valued at Rs 5,000 crore.
> 
> The Hasan Ali case dates back to 5 May 2007, when searches were conducted in properties owned by him. A laptop was recovered during the searches, which contained scanned copies of documents stating that Hasan Ali had accounts in UBS Zurich, with deposits more than $8 billion. The ED also provided a copy of Khan's statement, which indicated that he had opened an account in UBS Singapore. The account was allegedly opened on the recommendation of arms dealer Adnan Khashoggi, who was also involved in the Bofors case.
> 
> It is to be noted that Khan had denied that any of these accounts was his and was spared interrogation by the authorities until they were pulled up by the Supreme Court in 2011 for this lapse. He was subsequently incarcerated and is in prison in Maharashtra.
> 
> Hasan Ali’s associate funded Nalini Chidambaram trips



Remember this ? 

Pranab Mukherjee's office bugged? - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Punjab BJP leader booked for hurting religious sentiments*
Pathankot, June 10

BJP leader Parveen Manhans has been booked for allegedly damaging a religious hoarding on the eve of the 31st anniversary of Operation Bluestar here and posting objectionable content against a community on social media.

Manhas, former BJP Kisan Morcha Secretary from Punjab, was booked yesterday under Section 295-A (deliberate and malicious acts, intended to outrage religious feelings of any class by insulting its religion or religious beliefs) on the basis of complaint filed by various Sikh organizations, SSP Pathankot, Rakesh Kaushal said today.

He said on the 31st anniversary of Operation Bluestar last week, various Sikh organisations had affixed a hoarding at bus stand here.

The accused allegedly damaged the hoarding and then uploaded objectionable remarks against a particular community on social networking site, Kaushal said.

"Upon an enquiry, a prima facie case was established against the leader," the police officer said, adding that the accused is absconding and a team has been formed to arrest him. PTI
Punjab BJP leader booked for hurting religious sentiments


----------



## Echo_419

Nicky G said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608283416614694913



Brilliant news



Juggernautjatt said:


> *Punjab BJP leader booked for hurting religious sentiments*
> Pathankot, June 10
> 
> BJP leader Parveen Manhans has been booked for allegedly damaging a religious hoarding on the eve of the 31st anniversary of Operation Bluestar here and posting objectionable content against a community on social media.
> 
> Manhas, former BJP Kisan Morcha Secretary from Punjab, was booked yesterday under Section 295-A (deliberate and malicious acts, intended to outrage religious feelings of any class by insulting its religion or religious beliefs) on the basis of complaint filed by various Sikh organizations, SSP Pathankot, Rakesh Kaushal said today.
> 
> He said on the 31st anniversary of Operation Bluestar last week, various Sikh organisations had affixed a hoarding at bus stand here.
> 
> The accused allegedly damaged the hoarding and then uploaded objectionable remarks against a particular community on social networking site, Kaushal said.
> 
> "Upon an enquiry, a prima facie case was established against the leader," the police officer said, adding that the accused is absconding and a team has been formed to arrest him. PTI
> Punjab BJP leader booked for hurting religious sentiments



You know vote now I also support AAP (in Punjab only) if those commies can fix the drug problem then be it


----------



## Jason bourne

Suna he punjab AAP valo ne khujli se nata tod diya ?


----------



## Nicky G

Another fake degree: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608515443276431360
This is apparently their new law minister: 






Now, for some variety, domestic violence:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608612258487394304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608616632039129088
These are sickos.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Nicky G said:


> Another fake degree:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608515443276431360
> This is apparently their new law minister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for some variety, domestic violence:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608612258487394304
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608616632039129088
> These are sickos.



Good slowly & steadily they will be shown their place


----------



## Nicky G

Echo_419 said:


> Good slowly & steadily they will be shown their place



Yup.. it needs to be done before 2017. Delhi is a glorified municipality, Punjab is not.

Anyway, these are small fries. Main thing is the case against the very top in Giriraj suicide case. That's the charter os new ACB chief over whom Sisodia pi**ed his pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Nicky G said:


> Yup.. it needs to be done before 2017. Delhi is a glorified municipality, Punjab is not.
> 
> Anyway, these are small fries. Main thing is the case against the very top in Giriraj suicide case. That's the charter os new ACB chief over whom Sisodia pi**ed his pants.



Actually I support the break away faction of AAP in Punjab & the people who are part of it can really change Punjab


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> You know vote now I also support AAP (in Punjab only) if those commies can fix the drug problem then be it


Drug is not the only problem in Punjab, it is just a part of several problems state is facing. That is why both Akalis & BJP are trying to create communal tensions in Punjab to divert people's attention from their futile governance. 
As a part of this strategy they are trying to break morale of law & order agencies. Let me give you an example of cripple Punjab Police -
Bills not paid, filling stations refuse fuel to Punjab Police

There is no guarantee that Police will arrive when situation requires because they have no fuel in their vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

Echo_419 said:


> Actually I support the break away faction of AAP in Punjab & the people who are part of it can really change Punjab



Let them for another _non-nautanki_ party, not funded by our enemies then. Current AAP in Punjab will we deleterious to security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nicky G said:


> Let them for another _non-nautanki_ party, not funded by our enemies then. Current AAP in Punjab will we deleterious to security.



Some of my fold visited Punjab so the I know personally that state is fucked also the break away faction seems nice



Juggernautjatt said:


> Drug is not the only problem in Punjab, it is just a part of several problems state is facing. That is why both Akalis & BJP are trying to create communal tensions in Punjab to divert people's attention from their futile governance.
> As a part of this strategy they are trying to break morale of law & order agencies. Let me give you an example of cripple Punjab Police -
> Bills not paid, filling stations refuse fuel to Punjab Police
> 
> There is no guarantee that Police will arrive when situation requires because they have no fuel in their vehicles.



Bhai some of my folks went to Punjab & with what they have told me the state is in dire conditions & if Akalis come to power again then even god can't save then


----------



## Darmashkian

I think Telaga comes under Kapu caste & I feel that Reddys have been considered as Kapus in this map.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

Much needed. 

Centre tears into Collegium system - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Debt-ridden farmer who briefed Rahul Gandhi on crop loss commits suicide. Another sad loss of life 





Surjit Singh with Rahul Gandhi

Punjab farmer, who met Rahul Gandhi, commits suicide | The Indian Express


----------



## magudi

RTI reveals Congress-ruled states were in favour of amendments to Land Bill - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Learn from 2014: How the Modi govt can tame rising food prices[P] : india


----------



## AugenBlick



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nicky G said:


> Much needed.
> 
> Centre tears into Collegium system - The Hindu



Can you tell me the demerits of this system



AugenBlick said:


>



Bhen ka land

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nicky G

Echo_419 said:


> Can you tell me the demerits of this system



Briefly, you can't have a parallel rule. If judges can elect among themselves and can't be removed by anyone save judges; without any say of democratically elected representatives, they are parallel unelected rulers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Nicky G said:


> Briefly, you can't have a parallel rule. If judges can elect among themselves and can't be removed by anyone save judges; without any say of democratically elected representatives, they are parallel unelected rulers.


The removal part is not true. Removal of high court judge onwards is via impeachment.


----------



## Nicky G

indiatester said:


> The removal part is not true. Removal of high court judge onwards is via impeachment.



Yes, but dig deeper into the process of impeachment:

*Who decides if a Judge should be impeached?*

As per the Judges Inquiry Act, 1968, a complaint against a Judge has to be made through a resolution either by 100 members of the Lok Sabha or 50 Rajya Sabha members. After the MPs submit a duly signed motion to this effect to their respective presiding officers — Chairman of the Rajya Sabha or Speaker of the Lok Sabha — *the presiding officer constitutes a three-member committee comprising two Judges — one from the Supreme Court and one Chief Justice of a High Court if the complaint is against a HC Judge; and two Supreme Court Judges if the complaint is against a sitting Judge of the apex court — and a jurist to probe the complaint and determine if it is a case fit for initiating the process of impeachment.
*
This team can involve any independent agency, either from the government or the private sector, to investigate the charges, before making a recommendation to the House. Thereafter, *if the committee has concluded that impeachment proceedings be launched, the matter is debated in both Houses of Parliament.* The Judge who is facing impeachment is also given the opportunity to rebut the charges, either in person or through his representative. However, the entire process — debate onwards — has to be completed within a single session of the House, failing which the motion is deemed dropped and can only be taken up if the entire process is repeated afresh in any subsequent session.

The law on impeachment of judges - Indian Express

Even in the impeachment, you require go ahead from other judges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

AugenBlick said:


>



What the Fu*k is this?


----------



## AugenBlick

Nicky G said:


> What the Fu*k is this?


that dog was just doin a urine test , dont doubt his loyalties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

AugenBlick said:


> that dog was just doin a urine test , dont doubt his loyalties



This 'journalist' guy epitomizes Presstitutes; however, is this Bharti fellow even human? Even the sickest of criminals don't treat their family in such a manner. 

Are AAPtards defending even this?


----------



## AugenBlick

Nicky G said:


> Are AAPtards defending even this?


They are calling his wife BJP agent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nicky G

AugenBlick said:


> They are calling his wife BJP agent



Oh wonderful, really classy people. 

Now I feel good about my decision not to engage in a discussion with them. If they can't denounce such actions, they are literally too close minded and brainwashed to be bothered with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Nicky G said:


> Oh wonderful, really classy people.
> 
> Now I feel good about my decision not to engage in a discussion with them. If they can't denounce such actions, they are literally too close minded and brainwashed to be bothered with.


Copy my signature bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

AugenBlick said:


> Copy my signature bro



True, the only downside is Delhi being national capital impact our image. Can't be helped though.

Meanwhile, Mr. Satyawadi Harishchandra continues to lie merrily:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609414056496140288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

*AAP leader Somnath Bharti spouse complaint: ‘Why is Arvind Kejriwal silent’, asks DCW chief*
The DCW chairperson today questioned Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal’s silence on the allegations levelled against Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) MLA Somnath Bharti by his wife and wondered whether he would take “proactive” steps to protect the AAP MLA as he had done when Kumar Vishwas had faced a row.

“Why is the Delhi chief minister silent?

“I want to know whether Kejriwal, who had taken a proactive stance to protect Kumar Vishwas, will do the same for Somnath Bharti, whose wife has levelled charges of dowry, cheating and domestic violence against him,” said Delhi Commission for Women (DCW) chairperson Barkha Shukla Singh.
*

She also said that Kejriwal should ask AAP MLA and former Delhi law minister Bharti to resign. She also demanded that Bharti should make a public apology for his alleged wrongdoings.*

DCW had summoned Vishwas last month after a woman AAP volunteer had approached it accusing the party leader of not dispelling “false rumours” about him having an illicit relationship with her.

Kejriwal at the time had described the matter as “despicable” and said that “AAP would prefer to be silent as families of party leaders were being targeted in the name of politics”.

Referring to those comments, Singh today said, *“Will the chief minister still call it politics. Kejriwal had also defended Bharti when some Ugandan women had complained to the Commission against him after the midnight crackdown in his constituency. Will he defend him this time also?”*

Bharti’s wife Lipika yesterday filed a complaint with DCW of domestic violence by her husband.
*

“The couple had met on ‘shaadi.com’ and Bharti had told her lies about owning an international law firm. The couple married in 2010 and Bharti had demanded a car and house as dowry from her. *

“She has also complained of physical and mental torture. *After making her complaint, she is scared for her life*,” the DCW chief said.

In her 26-page complaint, Lipika alleged that *her children and she “are subject to continuous physical and mental torture by my husband. There is a persistent threat to life from my husband and his supporters. This has been going on since 2010.


“He had set his dog on me when I was seven-months pregnant,” she has alleged.*

DCW has issued a notice to Bharti, the AAP MLA from Malviya Nagar, to appear before it by June 26.
AAP leader Somnath Bharti spouse complaint: ‘Why is Arvind Kejriwal silent’, asks DCW chief | The Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

AAP 'leader' doesn't remember his own manifesto less than six months into the government. 

A party with a symbol of a _jhaddu _is not mandated for sanitation. These guys literally don't understand what a hygiene factor is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/301177010393325568 @Echo_419

Power tariff hiked in Delhi by up to 6%, will be applicable from Monday - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

[QUOTE


Nicky G said:


> AAP 'leader' doesn't remember his own manifesto less than six months into the government.
> 
> A party with a symbol of a _jhaddu _is not mandated for sanitation. These guys literally don't understand what a hygiene factor is.



Time to throw these fuckers out



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/301177010393325568 @Echo_419
> 
> Power tariff hiked in Delhi by up to 6%, will be applicable from Monday - The Economic Times



There is a limit to everything don't mistake Delhi as commie land & Delhiwallas a Commies


----------



## AugenBlick

Echo_419 said:


> There is a limit to everything don't mistake Delhi as commie land & Delhiwallas a Commies


Commie govt elect kar li with overwhelming majority ... aur kya bacha?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

@Echo_419 @Nicky G @gslv @Zebra








enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> @Echo_419 @Nicky G @gslv @Zebra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy



Who is this Azmi Shabana 
& also I have decided to become a commie & will support Kejri from now on


----------



## AugenBlick

Echo_419 said:


> Who is this Azmi Shabana
> & also I have decided to become a commie & will support Kejri from now on


shabana azmi ... duh
Aur mujhe pata tha tu commie hai join @Guynextdoor2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609330611518476290

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> shabana azmi ... duh
> Aur mujhe pata tha tu commie hai join @Guynextdoor2
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609330611518476290




Arre 5 saal kejriwaal air Delhi banega West Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Echo_419 said:


> Arre 5 saal kejriwaal air Delhi banega West Bengal


Please describe the garbage situation in your own words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> Please describe the garbage situation in your own words.



Describe kya karu bhai 
AAP is responsible for this along with thier commie policy's,they litterally spending money to make people lazy & this will have serious long term consequences.on garbage situation-it will be solved now but logo ka toh chutiya kat hi gaya.good thing is people are starting to realize what kejri really is


----------



## AugenBlick

Echo_419 said:


> Describe kya karu bhai
> AAP is responsible for this along with thier commie policy's,they litterally spending money to make people lazy & this will have serious long term consequences.on garbage situation-it will be solved now but logo ka toh chutiya kat hi gaya.good thing is people are starting to realize what kejri really is


Kejru will be like Nitish/Lalu.... but worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

AugenBlick said:


> Kejru will be like Nitish/Lalu.... but worse.



BC I though you were serious 
Go away you're mean


----------



## AugenBlick

Echo_419 said:


> BC I though you were serious
> Go away you're mean


Bhai I also want India to have a world class capital.
I also want Megan Fox to give me a BJ.
Both are unlikely, the former more than the latter.
So I have made peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

*Sushma Swaraj admits to role in expediting Lalit Modi's travel documents*
By ANI | ANI – 1 hour 13 minutes ago





New Delhi, June 14 (ANI): External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj on Sunday admitted that she helped expedite the travel documents of former Indian Premier League chairman Lalit Modi, enabling him to move to London, despite the red alert issued by the government.

Meanwhile, the Opposition parties are gunning for the resignation of the External Affairs Minister having got an issue to beat the Bharatiya Janata Party with.

Sharing her thoughts via a series of tweets, Swaraj said that she took a humanitarian view of Modi's case since his wife was suffering from cancer.

"Sometime in July 2014 Lalit Modi spoke to me that his wife was suffering from Cancer and her surgery was fixed for 4th Aug in Portugal."

"He told me that he had to be present in the Hospital to sign the consent papers."

"He informed me that he had applied for travel documents in London and UK Government was prepared to give him the travel documents."

"However, they were restrained by a UPA Government communication that this will spoil Indo-UK relations."

"Taking a humanitarian view, I conveyed to the British High Commissioner that "British Government should examine the request of..."

"...Lalit Modi as per British rules and regulations. If the British Government chooses to give travel documents to Lalit Modi,"

"- that will not spoil our bilateral relations."

Swaraj further said that British MP Keith Vaz had spoken to her on the same, adding that she believes that giving an Indian citizen 'emergency travel documents' cannot spoil relations between India and the UK.

"Keith Vaz also spoke to me and I told him precisely what I told the British High Commissioner."

"I genuinely believe that in a situation such as this, giving emergency travel documents to an Indian citizen cannot and should not..."

"spoil relations between the two countries."

The minister also noted that the Delhi High Court in a later ruling restored Modi's passport.

"I may also state that only a few days later, Delhi High Court quashed UPA Government's order impounding Lalit Modi's Passport on the..."

"...ground that the said order was unconstitutional being violative of fundamental rights and he got his Passport back."

Vaz, who is facing an inquiry in the UK over the role he played in Modi receiving his British travel papers, said that he had checked with the Indian government before taking any action, adding that he had received a 'no objection' from New Delhi.

According to reports, he has named Swaraj as the person he had been in contact with. (ANI)

*Sushma Swaraj helped Lalit Modi procure travel documents?*
TNN | Jun 14, 2015, 10.10 AM IST


NEW DELHI: External affairs minister Sushma Swaraj on Sunday admitted to helping controversial IPL founder and enforcement directorate offender Lalit Modi with his travel documents, but made it clear that she did so only on humanitarian grounds. 

Responding to a Times Now expose on the Lalit Modi's travel documents issue, Sushma Swaraj accepted that she was indeed in touch with Lalit Modi in the month of July, 2014. 

The expose also revealed that Swaraj's husband was seeking favour at different levels from Lalit Modi in return of the travel documents. 

In a series of tweets, the external affairs minister tried to clarify her position, amid calls for her resignation from the opposition. 

"Sometime in July 2014 Lalit Modi spoke to me that his wife was suffering from cancer and her surgery was fixed for 4th August in Portugal," Sushma says, adding, "he told me that he had to be present in the hospital to sign the consent papers." 

Sushma says that Lalit Modi informed her that UK government was ready to give him travel documents, but was restrained by a UPA Government communication that this will spoil Indo-UK relations. 

"Taking a humanitarian view, I conveyed to the British High Commissioner that "British Government should examine the request of Lalit Modi as per British rules and regulations. If the British Government chooses to give travel documents to Lalit Modi that will not spoil our bilateral relations," Sushma tweeted. 

Sometime in July 2014 Lalit Modi spoke to me that his wife was suffering from Cancer and her surgery was fixed for 4th Aug in Portugal.

— Sushma Swaraj (@SushmaSwaraj) June 14, 2015
He told me that he had to be present in the Hospital to sign the consent papers.

— Sushma Swaraj (@SushmaSwaraj) June 14, 2015 Sushma Swaraj further said that she said the same thing to Keith Vaz, when he called on her. 

"I genuinely believe that in a situation such as this, giving emergency travel documents to an Indian citizen cannot and should not spoil relations between the two countries," Sushma said in one of the tweets. 

Justifying her stand on the issue, the external affairs minister goes on to say that "a few days later, Delhi high court quashed UPA government's order impounding Lalit Modi's passport on the ground that the said order was unconstitutional being violative of fundamental rights and he got his passport back." 

There was mixed reaction from opposition leaders on the issue. 

While some said she should resign on moral grounds, others felt she should not be demonized so early. 

Person like Sushma Swaraj should not be demonized so early, matter should be investigated properly, said Manoj Jha of the RJD. 

However, the Congress leaders demanded that Sushma Swaraj should resign immediately. 

"Congress will demand resignation of Swaraj and PM should himself ask resignation if allegations are true," said Congress leader Shakeel Ahmad.


----------



## ThinkLogically

Delhi voters have acted like Lord Shiva... As they have swallowed all the political poison themselves by giving away 67 seats to AAP. So that the poison doesn't spread across country.


----------



## micky

Discipline, practical CSR, rural growth crucial: Sadhguru - Moneycontrol.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

*Caliph Omar is a role model: Delhi CM Kejriwal
*
New Delhi: In an extraordinary acknowledgment of Omar bin Khattab - second Caliph of the Muslims, Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal on Saturday said he was deeply impressed by his governance, and will try to emulate him for the betterment of the people.

"I am extremely impressed by the governance of *Caliph Omar and will try to follow his model of governance for the betterment of people*" said Kejriwal said while addressing a workshop at India Islamic International Centre.

Kejriwal's comments was in response to Aateqa Siddiqui, a girl student, who presented a book on the governance of Caliph Omar Farooque.

*Kejriwal said he would study the whole book and try to implement the model of Caliph Omar.*




- See more at: Caliph Omar is a role model: Delhi CM Kejriwal | ummid.com

Next will be Shariah for Delhi ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

Marxist said:


> *Caliph Omar is a role model: Delhi CM Kejriwal
> *
> New Delhi: In an extraordinary acknowledgment of Omar bin Khattab - second Caliph of the Muslims, Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal on Saturday said he was deeply impressed by his governance, and will try to emulate him for the betterment of the people.
> 
> "I am extremely impressed by the governance of *Caliph Omar and will try to follow his model of governance for the betterment of people*" said Kejriwal said while addressing a workshop at India Islamic International Centre.
> 
> Kejriwal's comments was in response to Aateqa Siddiqui, a girl student, who presented a book on the governance of Caliph Omar Farooque.
> 
> *Kejriwal said he would study the whole book and try to implement the model of Caliph Omar.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: Caliph Omar is a role model: Delhi CM Kejriwal | ummid.com
> 
> Next will be Shariah for Delhi ....


Be ready :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

karakoram said:


> Be ready :-D



No Islamic rule he is a commie my Delhi will soon become Soviet Socialist Delhi


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610345322967990272


----------



## Bitter Melon

Marxist said:


> Next will be Shariah for Delhi ....



Somehow I feel that is the medicine needed for Delhites. Strict imposition of Sharia is what they deserve.


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610345322967990272


I read somewhere that RG himself is an avid racer and that he has a private track near Delhi.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> No Islamic rule he is a commie my Delhi will soon become Soviet Socialist Delhi


Look how dear capitalists are working tirelessly in Punjab for religious freedom.
Punjab Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal fails to rein in extremists | Free Press Journal


----------



## Star Wars

Rock'n'Roll Healing - Unofficial: Dr. Subramanian Swamy | Facebook

exorcism conversion attempt 

@levina @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @SrNair

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Look how dear capitalists are working tirelessly in Punjab for religious freedom.
> Punjab Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal fails to rein in extremists | Free Press Journal



They are corrupted folks not captialists


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> They are corrupted folks not captialists


But business empire of Badals can beat few capitalist moguls of Forbes list.


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> But business empire of Badals can beat few capitalist moguls of Forbes list.



There is a difference BTW corny capitalism & Capitalism BTW I don't even like these idiots,kick then out in the next election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Rock'n'Roll Healing - Unofficial: Dr. Subramanian Swamy | Facebook
> 
> exorcism conversion attempt
> 
> @levina @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @SrNair


I'm really flummoxed. How can ppl fall into such traps??
Such galoots I tell ya.


----------



## Darmashkian

@wolfschanzze [ @itaachi Hey boss is it true that CBN has got the AP Police to set up a police station in Hyderabad??
Can You tell me what else is happening in AP & Tg regarding this note for votes scandal??
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Andhra, taskmaster Naidu’s meetings are making matris, babus a jittery lot - Firstpost

Sitting is the new smoking. This new buzz in health circles in the US in reference to sedentary lifestyle may have merited no attention in India, *but senior babus and ministers in Chandrababu Naidu’s government, exhausted physically and mentally after the routine marathon meetings of the chief minister, are finding it apt in their case.*

The Andhra chief minister, known for his long-winding public speeches where he makes the same point at least thrice, has become something of a scare among senior bureaucrats and his ministers at review meetings. Such meeting stretch into hours and moving out to refresh is a strict no-no for the participants. The classroom-like situation has left even the cabinet ministers grumbling.

A minister, who hero-worships Naidu, doesn’t mince words: “We want to replicate everything akin to America. My boss got Microsoft to India. But their thought process and new scientific findings on health-related tuning of daily regimen are the least followed. *We do Cabinet meetings on iPads. But their long battery life too drains out before the meeting ends.”*




Andhra Pradesh CM N Chandrababu Naidu. IBNLive

Another minister from Rayalseema said: "*On some days, some of us have to attend three to four meetings. The only difference is the nomenclature - the christening of the meeting. Content may change at times, but the length and breadth of the meeting remains the same."*

The three-day annual jamboree of the TDP Mahanadu between May 27 and 29 witnessed Naidu in action as he went into a talkathon. The much-needed breaks were provided by leaders who moved resolutions. Again, the boss wouldn't relent. He insisted on his introduction and summary on every matter offering version 2.0 to every other leader's feeble deliveries. *The TDP has its share of motormouths and windbags but Naidu is on the way to beat them.*

His Cabinet meetings used to run for two to three hours depending on the subjects taken up for discussion during 1995-99 and 1999- 2004. This time the duration is getting longer. In his earlier stints the length of the meetings, at least where review of districts was involved, was understandable. Now he has a state that is shrunken in size. There are 13 districts instead of 23. But the length of the work day hasn’t condensed.

*The first-ever Cabinet meet conducted after assuming the reins of the residuary state lasted a full eight-hour shift with ministers being served a cup of curd rice. Of late, the meetings are forcing the some participants to partially practice the age-old dictum: “Eat breakfast like a king…*” For, they hardly get time to have “lunch like a king and dinner like a pauper.” This may not be true, always. But, mostly, this is what happens.

Fearing a snub from the boss, they are stretching their tolerance limits in case of nature’s call too, quipped a bureaucrat. What irritates them most is no decision taken in those sessions is earth-shaking. It’s mostly a monologue involving the chief minister.

A senior bureaucrat quoted a recent story from Economic Times, which highlighted that several top-notch Fortune 500 companies are creating facility to stand and work, and wittily remarked: "We may have to request the chief minister to create a gym with treadmills and conduct the meetings there. So, we can walk the talk or listen to the gospel." But he is quick to add: *"Our boss means business."*

Naidu has not missed the silent resentment though. In an oblique reference to a newspaper article on his prolonged lecture sessions, Naidu told his team: “*If all of you are working well, I wouldn’t have had to conduct the meetings this long. But, you are not living up to my expectations. So I am compelled to prolong them.”*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

"We do Cabinet meetings on iPads. But their long battery life too drains out before the meeting ends" LOL =D =D=D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

When will this injustice be solved :

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Rau

*Twitter celebrating Rahul Gandhi's 41th birthday as [HASHTAG]#VishwaPappuDiwas[/HASHTAG]



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

kurup said:


> When will this injustice be solved :
> 
> View attachment 230519



This is Legal proof that India is a Hindu state


----------



## Marxist

Amazing Boot-Licking Skills ,no one in congress can beat this guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> Amazing Boot-Licking Skills ,no one in congress can beat this guy
> View attachment 230577


wow.. this guy something else. No wonder congressis are going downhill with delusional supporters suffering from cherry blossom poisoning!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @wolfschanzze [ @itaachi Hey boss is it true that CBN has got the AP Police to set up a police station in Hyderabad??
> Can You tell me what else is happening in AP & Tg regarding this note for votes scandal??
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In Andhra, taskmaster Naidu’s meetings are making matris, babus a jittery lot - Firstpost
> 
> Sitting is the new smoking. This new buzz in health circles in the US in reference to sedentary lifestyle may have merited no attention in India, *but senior babus and ministers in Chandrababu Naidu’s government, exhausted physically and mentally after the routine marathon meetings of the chief minister, are finding it apt in their case.*
> 
> The Andhra chief minister, known for his long-winding public speeches where he makes the same point at least thrice, has become something of a scare among senior bureaucrats and his ministers at review meetings. Such meeting stretch into hours and moving out to refresh is a strict no-no for the participants. The classroom-like situation has left even the cabinet ministers grumbling.
> 
> A minister, who hero-worships Naidu, doesn’t mince words: “We want to replicate everything akin to America. My boss got Microsoft to India. But their thought process and new scientific findings on health-related tuning of daily regimen are the least followed. *We do Cabinet meetings on iPads. But their long battery life too drains out before the meeting ends.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andhra Pradesh CM N Chandrababu Naidu. IBNLive
> 
> Another minister from Rayalseema said: "*On some days, some of us have to attend three to four meetings. The only difference is the nomenclature - the christening of the meeting. Content may change at times, but the length and breadth of the meeting remains the same."*
> 
> The three-day annual jamboree of the TDP Mahanadu between May 27 and 29 witnessed Naidu in action as he went into a talkathon. The much-needed breaks were provided by leaders who moved resolutions. Again, the boss wouldn't relent. He insisted on his introduction and summary on every matter offering version 2.0 to every other leader's feeble deliveries. *The TDP has its share of motormouths and windbags but Naidu is on the way to beat them.*
> 
> His Cabinet meetings used to run for two to three hours depending on the subjects taken up for discussion during 1995-99 and 1999- 2004. This time the duration is getting longer. In his earlier stints the length of the meetings, at least where review of districts was involved, was understandable. Now he has a state that is shrunken in size. There are 13 districts instead of 23. But the length of the work day hasn’t condensed.
> 
> *The first-ever Cabinet meet conducted after assuming the reins of the residuary state lasted a full eight-hour shift with ministers being served a cup of curd rice. Of late, the meetings are forcing the some participants to partially practice the age-old dictum: “Eat breakfast like a king…*” For, they hardly get time to have “lunch like a king and dinner like a pauper.” This may not be true, always. But, mostly, this is what happens.
> 
> Fearing a snub from the boss, they are stretching their tolerance limits in case of nature’s call too, quipped a bureaucrat. What irritates them most is no decision taken in those sessions is earth-shaking. It’s mostly a monologue involving the chief minister.
> 
> A senior bureaucrat quoted a recent story from Economic Times, which highlighted that several top-notch Fortune 500 companies are creating facility to stand and work, and wittily remarked: "We may have to request the chief minister to create a gym with treadmills and conduct the meetings there. So, we can walk the talk or listen to the gospel." But he is quick to add: *"Our boss means business."*
> 
> Naidu has not missed the silent resentment though. In an oblique reference to a newspaper article on his prolonged lecture sessions, Naidu told his team: “*If all of you are working well, I wouldn’t have had to conduct the meetings this long. But, you are not living up to my expectations. So I am compelled to prolong them.”
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> "We do Cabinet meetings on iPads. But their long battery life too drains out before the meeting ends" LOL =D =D=D



We need more People like him



Marxist said:


> Amazing Boot-Licking Skills ,no one in congress can beat this guy
> View attachment 230577



Chutiya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

'I light lamps despite being a Muslim': Mammootty ticks off Kerala minister Abdu Rabb | The News Minute

@nair @kurup @SrNair @levina Now i am genuinely interested in this guy i have only seen some pretty old films of his tell me a few good new ones 



kurup said:


> When will this injustice be solved :
> 
> View attachment 230519




It can't be fixed easily they are under state control only people driven protests will to take the control back from state will help but seems nobody is bothered other than making infographics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

FIRs against Kumaraswamy, Yeddyurappa in denotification case - The Times of India

BENGALURU: T*he Karnataka Lokayukta on Saturday filed FIRs against former chief ministers and BJP and JDS leaders BS Yeddyurappa and HD Kumaraswamy in an alleged illegal land denotification case. *

According to RTI documents, *Kumaraswamy and Yeddyurappa have been made, respectively, the number one and number two accused in the case. *

Both former chief ministers are accused of denotifying a prime plot to benefit Kumaraswamy's relative. 

The CID had held a preliminary inquiry on the findings of a Comptroller and Auditor General of India report of 2012 on land denotification carried out by the successive governments from 2007-12 and had recently submitted its report to the Lokayukta. 

The report said *the accused have prima facie played a stellar role in denotifying huge tracts of land, causing a financial loss to the exchequer*, Lokayukta said. 

The CAG had made scathing remarks against the incumbent chief ministers between 2007 to 2012 who disregarded the well- defined law that once the land is in possession it could not be denotified. 

*The denotification of 610 acres and 16.5 acres of land referred to in the CAG report were ordered when Kumaraswamy and Yeddyurappa were the chief ministers and in between during a period of Governor's rule.

@JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Bitter Melon @Guynextdoor2 @sancho @Juggernautjatt *

Achche din for the Congress & Ananth Kumar.. No Achche Din for Karnataka-BJP & JDS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Darmashkian said:


> FIRs against Kumaraswamy, Yeddyurappa in denotification case - The Times of India
> 
> BENGALURU: T*he Karnataka Lokayukta on Saturday filed FIRs against former chief ministers and BJP and JDS leaders BS Yeddyurappa and HD Kumaraswamy in an alleged illegal land denotification case. *
> 
> According to RTI documents, *Kumaraswamy and Yeddyurappa have been made, respectively, the number one and number two accused in the case. *
> 
> Both former chief ministers are accused of denotifying a prime plot to benefit Kumaraswamy's relative.
> 
> The CID had held a preliminary inquiry on the findings of a Comptroller and Auditor General of India report of 2012 on land denotification carried out by the successive governments from 2007-12 and had recently submitted its report to the Lokayukta.
> 
> The report said *the accused have prima facie played a stellar role in denotifying huge tracts of land, causing a financial loss to the exchequer*, Lokayukta said.
> 
> The CAG had made scathing remarks against the incumbent chief ministers between 2007 to 2012 who disregarded the well- defined law that once the land is in possession it could not be denotified.
> 
> *The denotification of 610 acres and 16.5 acres of land referred to in the CAG report were ordered when Kumaraswamy and Yeddyurappa were the chief ministers and in between during a period of Governor's rule.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Bitter Melon @Guynextdoor2 @sancho @Juggernautjatt *
> 
> Achche din for the Congress & Ananth Kumar.. No Achche Din for Karnataka-BJP & JDS.



And the congress is not in power in Karnataka? As if they'll restrain from doing anything that will embarrass the BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And the congress is not in power in Karnataka? As if they'll restrain from doing anything that will embarrass the BJP.


What I meant was that 2 major opposition leaders(karnataka) getting into controversy/trouble will help the ruling party i.e. the Congress & Yeddyurappa's internal opponents in the BJP.

The COngress will use this to try & embarass the BJP in Karnataka & perhaps even at the Centre if Yeddyurappa is made a minister at the Centre or given some central post

& it will be even better for the Congress if both of them are declared guilty..

But it will not be good for the JDS & the BJP in the long term

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> What I meant was that 2 major opposition leaders(karnataka) getting into controversy/trouble will help the ruling party i.e. the Congress & Yeddyurappa's internal opponents in the BJP.
> 
> The COngress will use this to try & embarass the BJP in Karnataka & perhaps even at the Centre if Yeddyurappa is made a minister at the Centre or given some central post
> 
> & it will be even better for the Congress if both of them are declared guilty..
> 
> But it will not be good for the JDS & the BJP in the long term




Hey, what happened to the news that KCR's daughter will join union cabinet which you posted sometime back ?


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> Hey, what happened to the news that KCR's daughter will join union cabinet which you posted sometime back ?


That was a long,long time back..

Check the first page of the AP,TG resemble countries at war thread:-
Andhra Pradesh and Telangana look like warring countries, not Indian states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> FIRs against Kumaraswamy, Yeddyurappa in denotification case - The Times of India
> 
> BENGALURU: T*he Karnataka Lokayukta on Saturday filed FIRs against former chief ministers and BJP and JDS leaders BS Yeddyurappa and HD Kumaraswamy in an alleged illegal land denotification case. *
> 
> According to RTI documents, *Kumaraswamy and Yeddyurappa have been made, respectively, the number one and number two accused in the case. *
> 
> Both former chief ministers are accused of denotifying a prime plot to benefit Kumaraswamy's relative.
> 
> The CID had held a preliminary inquiry on the findings of a Comptroller and Auditor General of India report of 2012 on land denotification carried out by the successive governments from 2007-12 and had recently submitted its report to the Lokayukta.
> 
> The report said *the accused have prima facie played a stellar role in denotifying huge tracts of land, causing a financial loss to the exchequer*, Lokayukta said.
> 
> The CAG had made scathing remarks against the incumbent chief ministers between 2007 to 2012 who disregarded the well- defined law that once the land is in possession it could not be denotified.
> 
> *The denotification of 610 acres and 16.5 acres of land referred to in the CAG report were ordered when Kumaraswamy and Yeddyurappa were the chief ministers and in between during a period of Governor's rule.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Bitter Melon @Guynextdoor2 @sancho @Juggernautjatt *
> 
> Achche din for the Congress & Ananth Kumar.. No Achche Din for Karnataka-BJP & JDS.



Good news the corrupt are getting jailed


----------



## SrNair

magudi said:


> 'I light lamps despite being a Muslim': Mammootty ticks off Kerala minister Abdu Rabb | The News Minute
> 
> @nair @kurup @SrNair @levina Now i am genuinely interested in this guy i have only seen some pretty old films of his tell me a few good new ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be fixed easily they are under state control only people driven protests will to take the control back from state will help but seems nobody is bothered other than making infographics




IUML also have a fair share of dumb nuts . 
A few years ago MK Munir also faced an embarrassment when a Royal Arab from UAE light the lamp with pleasure 
even after the Munir refused to do the same .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Darmashkian said:


> What I meant was that 2 major opposition leaders(karnataka) getting into controversy/trouble will help the ruling party i.e. the Congress & Yeddyurappa's internal opponents in the BJP.
> 
> The COngress will use this to try & embarass the BJP in Karnataka & perhaps even at the Centre if Yeddyurappa is made a minister at the Centre or given some central post
> 
> & it will be even better for the Congress if both of them are declared guilty..
> 
> But it will not be good for the JDS & the BJP in the long term



Then it's deserved problems. Instead of booting out Yeddy, Modi has elevated him despite knowing he's a corrupt man. Modi said 'na main khaoonga na khane doonga'- we can see how true he is to his word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SrNair said:


> IUML also have a fair share of dumb nuts .
> A few years ago MK Munir also faced an embarrassment when a Royal Arab from UAE light the lamp with pleasure
> even after the Munir refused to do the same .



Nice one we should perhaps we could use moderate Arab clearics from ME to destroy the legitimacy of these seculars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Bihar polls 2015: AAP not contesting Assembly elections, but will campaign against BJP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> 'I light lamps despite being a Muslim': Mammootty ticks off Kerala minister Abdu Rabb | The News Minute
> 
> @nair @kurup @SrNair @levina Now i am genuinely interested in this guy i have only seen some pretty old films of his tell me a few good new ones


Mamooty surprised me with his daring statement, education minister Abdu Rabb was visibly embarrassed by it more so because Mamooty himself is a muslim. The duo ostensibly had a " tête-à-tête" on the stage. 
Hats off to Mamooty for making a "secular" statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Delhi government says no to removal of slum over fear of losing vote bank : Mail Today, News - India Today


Rajya Sabha bypoll: BJP nominates MJ Akbar from Jharkhand - The Times of India


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> Bihar polls 2015: AAP not contesting Assembly elections, but will campaign against BJP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



This is great. They will campaign to defeat BJP so that laloo and Nitish may come to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Bihar polls 2015: AAP not contesting Assembly elections, but will campaign against BJP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Exposes these idiots even further

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

HariPrasad said:


> This is great. They will campaign to defeat BJP so that laloo and Nitish may come to power.



Yup just a glimpse of 2019 - Modi vs rest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

HariPrasad said:


> This is great. They will campaign to defeat BJP so that laloo and Nitish may come to power.



Apparently AAPtards think they are corruption free @Juggernautjatt AAP wale yeh kya kar rage hai supporting lalu



magudi said:


> Yup just a glimpse of 2019 - Modi vs rest



Meine toh 19 ka slogan bhi such liya hai 
Phir ek baar modi sarkaar


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> 'I light lamps despite being a Muslim': Mammootty ticks off Kerala minister Abdu Rabb | The News Minute
> 
> @nair @kurup @SrNair @levina Now i am genuinely interested in this guy i have only seen some pretty old films of his tell me a few good new ones



He is more or less a secular......and the simple reason for that is, he is a commie......and i think it is wrong to mix his acting with this statement.......

But He did embarrass that idiot educational minister, big time......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

why is YOGA good for India???
Because its a multibillion dollar industry. 







@Armstrong

@utraash @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

magudi said:


> 'I light lamps despite being a Muslim': Mammootty ticks off Kerala minister Abdu Rabb | The News Minute
> 
> @nair @kurup @SrNair @levina Now i am genuinely interested in this guy i have only seen some pretty old films of his tell me a few good new ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be fixed easily they are under state control only people driven protests will to take the control back from state will help but seems nobody is bothered other than making infographics



See film varsham ...... a nice one .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Darmashkian said:


> FIRs against Kumaraswamy, Yeddyurappa in denotification case - The Times of India
> 
> BENGALURU: T*he Karnataka Lokayukta on Saturday filed FIRs against former chief ministers and BJP and JDS leaders BS Yeddyurappa and HD Kumaraswamy in an alleged illegal land denotification case. *
> 
> According to RTI documents, *Kumaraswamy and Yeddyurappa have been made, respectively, the number one and number two accused in the case. *
> 
> Both former chief ministers are accused of denotifying a prime plot to benefit Kumaraswamy's relative.
> 
> The CID had held a preliminary inquiry on the findings of a Comptroller and Auditor General of India report of 2012 on land denotification carried out by the successive governments from 2007-12 and had recently submitted its report to the Lokayukta.
> 
> The report said *the accused have prima facie played a stellar role in denotifying huge tracts of land, causing a financial loss to the exchequer*, Lokayukta said.
> 
> The CAG had made scathing remarks against the incumbent chief ministers between 2007 to 2012 who disregarded the well- defined law that once the land is in possession it could not be denotified.
> 
> *The denotification of 610 acres and 16.5 acres of land referred to in the CAG report were ordered when Kumaraswamy and Yeddyurappa were the chief ministers and in between during a period of Governor's rule.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Bitter Melon @Guynextdoor2 @sancho @Juggernautjatt *
> 
> Achche din for the Congress & Ananth Kumar.. No Achche Din for Karnataka-BJP & JDS.


FIRs are no big deal for politicians in our country because they know how to manipulate the inquiry & judicial process, lets see what happens now.
Yeddy's power was in his dedicated caste vote bank. He had good will of the people before he became the CM of Karnataka.But now has too many controversies behind him. It is necessary for healthy democracy that anyone who misuses his political power should be punished.


Echo_419 said:


> Apparently AAPtards think they are corruption free @Juggernautjatt AAP wale yeh kya kar rage hai supporting lalu
> 
> Meine toh 19 ka slogan bhi such liya hai
> Phir ek baar modi sarkaar


They are not supporting lalu as lalu is not in race of CM. They are not in any type of political alliance in Bihar. Their main purpose will be just to campaign against the BJP & its policies. Their objective is defeat of BJP not victory of Lalu.


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> FIRs are no big deal for politicians in our country because they know how to manipulate the inquiry & judicial process, lets see what happens now.
> Yeddy's power was in his dedicated caste vote bank. He had good will of the people before he became the CM of Karnataka.But now has too many controversies behind him. It is necessary for healthy democracy that anyone who misuses his political power should be punished.
> 
> They are not supporting lalu as lalu is not in race of CM. They are not in any type of political alliance in Bihar. Their main purpose will be just to campaign against the BJP & its policies. Their objective is defeat of BJP not victory of Lalu.



Arre mein kal nahi pada hua hu,comon you & both know what opposing BJP in Bihar means I.e victory of lalu & Nitish 
My advise to you condemn the bad things that your party does


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Arre mein kal nahi pada hua hu,comon you & both know what opposing BJP in Bihar means I.e victory of lalu & Nitish
> My advise to you condemn the bad things that your party does


So according to you what they should do ? support BJP ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> So according to you what they should do ? support BJP ?



No if they want to oppose they should opposeball the parties including Lalus,Nitish & Congress or according to some new logic these are not corrupt


----------



## kakashi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/612873921868607488


----------



## magudi

Times Group launches “Lalit Now”, a 24×7 news channel to focus solely on Lalit Modi | My Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Times Group launches “Lalit Now”, a 24×7 news channel to focus solely on Lalit Modi | My Faking News



Srsly their focus on that thing is to much


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Srsly their focus on that thing is to much



An entire week 24/7 ....am actually hoping they go on for another 2 weeks and people will start Ridiculing him...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> An entire week 24/7 ....am actually hoping they go on for another 2 weeks and people will start Ridiculing him...



Same here


----------



## magudi

Sohrabuddin Sheikh’s brother held with illegal arms and ammunition | DeshGujarat


So just last week Dushuant Dave was arguing in SC how Shorabuddin Sheikh fake encounter case accused got easy bail while the likes of Teesta have to jump from pillar to pillar for bail

Dalit activist lodges complaint against Modi for insulting national flag - The Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610007145765953536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Sonia had no qualms about Emergency, Maneka knew of Sanjay's acts, says Indira Gandhi's aide - The Times of India


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@magudi @Echo_419 Dekho hamare politicians ka haal 
Pappu Yadav, Stopped From Throwing Leftover Food In Aisle, Allegedly Threatened To Beat Up Airhostess With His Slipper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av




----------



## magudi

gau8av said:


>



LOL just 3 people can make so much hungama


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613744321196621824
This guy on weeds?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614051100912541697
I hope BJP gets smashed in Bihar. Bihar needs to progress & a party which goes back on it's promises can't be the party to save Bihar.

Add to the there is nothing great about Bihar BJP, there are no great leaders there & they are basing a HUGE part of their campaign around caste(compared to Nitish who has been campaigning & talking about development for 1 year).

For Bihar to progress, Ishrat's relatives have to win & Jumla ji must lose!!


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614051100912541697
> I hope BJP gets smashed in Bihar. Bihar needs to progress & a party which goes back on it's promises can't be the party to save Bihar.
> 
> Add to the there is nothing great about Bihar BJP, there are no great leaders there & they are basing a HUGE part of their campaign around caste(compared to Nitish who has been campaigning & talking about development for 1 year).
> 
> For Bihar to progress, Ishrat's relatives have to win & Jumla ji must lose!!


I think half the problems will be solved if Jaitley is removed


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> I think half the problems will be solved if Jaitley is removed



It is the other half that is the problem. Modi picked this guy as FM over someone like Arun Shourie. Also picked Smriti Irani. Speaks poorly of his judgment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> I think half the problems will be solved if Jaitley is removed



Even if Jaitley is removed, BJP can't win Bihar. To win Bihar, they should have started campaigning a long time back. At the same time there are too many CM candidates in Bihar, each one will work against the other.

And the allies of the BJP aren't satisfied with their share & want more seats, a lot of squabbling will occur due to this & if it is not solved. The BJP will loss bihar.

& No jaitley is not responsible for all these U-Turns, it is the White beard who is responsible for this. AP-BJP & TG_BJP guys(who work for the party) tell in private that special status will not be given as AP is not loyal enough to BJP like Bihar or Gujarat. & BJP is weak here[The fact that they have made no proper effort to grow here is totally irrelevant].
Also 14th Finance commission claims AP doesn't need any special status, which is why it will not be given.

[Add to that the rumours I have heard that the BJP govt. at the Centre is supposedly tacitly & subtly encouraging investment in BJP ruled states over the other states states]



Bang Galore said:


> It is the other half that is the problem. Modi picked this guy as FM over someone like Arun Shourie. Also picked Smriti Irani. Speaks poorly of his judgment.



Yes the PM should have chosen a person like Arun shourie who actually knows what to do in Finance, not another Lawyer like PC!

Irani is more talk,controversy & drama than work(her intentions are good from what I have heard from someone who had a one-on one interaction with her, but she has no idea what to do)

She has done nothing great or innovative so far & now she is trying to erode the autonomy the IIMs,(the best Management institutes this nation has) with her new bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Even if Jaitley is removed, BJP can't win Bihar. To win Bihar, they should have started campaigning a long time back. At the same time there are too many CM candidates in Bihar, each one will work against the other.
> 
> And the allies of the BJP aren't satisfied with their share & want more seats, a lot of squabbling will occur due to this & if it is not solved. The BJP will loss bihar.
> 
> & No jaitley is not responsible for all these U-Turns, it is the White beard who is responsible for this. AP-BJP & TG_BJP guys(who work for the party) tell in private that special status will not be given as AP is not loyal enough to BJP like Bihar or Gujarat. & BJP is weak here[The fact that they have made no proper effort to grow here is totally irrelevant].
> Also 14th Finance commission claims AP doesn't need any special status, which is why it will not be given.
> 
> [Add to that the rumours I have heard that the BJP govt. at the Centre is supposedly tacitly & subtly encouraging investment in BJP ruled states over the other states states]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the PM should have chosen a person like Arun shourie who actually knows what to do in Finance, not another Lawyer like PC!
> 
> Irani is more talk,controversy & drama than work(her intentions are good from what I have heard from someone who had a one-on one interaction with her, but she has no idea what to do)
> 
> She has done nothing great or innovative so far & now she is trying to erode the autonomy the IIMs,(the best Management institutes this nation has) with her new bill.



Nope am not talking about bihar , jaitley imho is one of the worst performing ministers add to that there are rumours floating around that he's trying to cut down his opponents within the party to size - with rjd & jdu split bjp would have won easily but now that nitish and lalu are together there is no hope. I dont even know if modi will campaign again to embarass himself like in Delhi



Bang Galore said:


> It is the other half that is the problem. Modi picked this guy as FM over someone like Arun Shourie. Also picked Smriti Irani. Speaks poorly of his judgment.



I like smriti as a good parliamentarian/speaker etc but you are right something as important as HRD could've been better handled by someone else. I just hope Modi has enough sense to see what's happening around him and does something about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> . I dont even know if modi will campaign again to embarass himself like in Delhi



No real choice but to campaign. Not doing so will both hurt his image as well as that of the party.




> I like smriti as a good parliamentarian/speaker etc but you are right something as important as HRD could've been better handled by someone else. I just hope Modi has enough sense to see what's happening around him and does something about it



It's kind of embarrassing when we are dealing with people from the IIT's, IISC & eminent scientists and a minister like her. Sushma Sawaj might have been a better political choice if an expert was not being considered. Smriti Irani could have been I&B minister or some other, just not HRD. Even if you assume that she gets a bad rap, she is a bit of a walking target. Modi should have selected better.

What bothers me is that Modi does not seem to want to deal with heavyweight intellectuals like Arun Shourie, common sense would have indicated that Shourie could have balanced out fellows like Jaitley. The PM must encourage independent thinking, he would have been better served by having people like Shourie, MJ Akbar etc in important positions. The cupboard looks awfully bare now, absolutely bereft of talent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Bang Galore said:


> No real choice but to campaign. Not doing so will both hurt his image as well as that of the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of embarrassing when we are dealing with people from the IIT's, IISC & eminent scientists and a minister like her. Sushma Sawaj might have been a better political choice if an expert was not being considered. Smriti Irani could have been I&B minister or some other, just not HRD. Even if you assume that she gets a bad rap, she is a bit of a walking target. Modi should have selected better.
> 
> What bothers me is that Modi does not seem to want to deal with heavyweight intellectuals like Arun Shourie, common sense would have indicated that Shourie could have balanced out fellows like Jaitley. The PM must encourage independent thinking, he would have been better served by having people like Shourie, MJ Akbar etc in important positions. The cupboard looks awfully bare now, absolutely bereft of talent.



Arun Jaitley is Modi's Second In Command.. When Modi was the CM of Gujarat, it was Jaitley out of all the Delhi BJP leaders who stood by him & gave him legal advice when he was facing a lot of flak & legal problems with the fallout of the 2002 riots..

When Amit Shah had to leave Gujarat, it was Jaitley who gave him a place to stay in Delhi & further help

Modi knows all this & remember that Jaitley too was very supportive of his attempt to be PM compared to the RSS or the rest of the Old guard(Sushma,advani,Gadkari,Rajnath) & thus he trusts Jaitley immensely, to see him dumping Jaitley in the near future is impossible.

& Yes Jaitley doesn't like Shourie & thus he asked Modi not to include him in the Cabinet/gave Shourie a low ministerial post which he knew Shourie would not accept. I think it was Jaitley who was also responsible for MJ Akbar & other intellectuals not entering the cabinet!!

@magudi I've also heard the White Beard was responsible for this Lalit Modi-Swaraj-Raje expose to try & cut down these 2 leaders & their influence in the party(especially Raje who doesn't get along well with him). Anyway his plan to cut them down has failed, on the contrary it has strengthened Raje's position in Rajasthan & Sushma's on the cabinet & now threatens to backfire back in Jaitley's face who possibly facilitated the entire plan(Check Lalit Modi's tweets)


Why is Vasundhara in trouble?  | Welcome to GossipGuru- Spicy & Juicy The Real Kanafucy

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is interesting:- Good times for Doval  | Welcome to GossipGuru- Spicy & Juicy The Real Kanafucy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Darmashkian said:


> Arun Jaitley is Modi's Second In Command.. When Modi was the CM of Gujarat, it was Jaitley out of all the Delhi BJP leaders who stood by him & gave him legal advice when he was facing a lot of flak & legal problems with the fallout of the 2002 riots..
> 
> When Amit Shah had to leave Gujarat, it was Jaitley who gave him a place to stay in Delhi & further help
> 
> Modi knows all this & remember that Jaitley too was very supportive of his attempt to be PM compared to the RSS or the rest of the Old guard(Sushma,advani,Gadkari,Rajnath) & thus he trusts Jaitley immensely, to see him dumping Jaitley in the near future is impossible.
> 
> & Yes Jaitley doesn't like Shourie & thus he asked Modi not to include him in the Cabinet/gave Shourie a low ministerial post which he knew Shourie would not accept. I think it was Jaitley who was also responsible for MJ Akbar & other intellectuals not entering the cabinet!!



The problem with Jaitley is the same as the problem with Sibal & to some extent, Chidambaram. They are lawyers and they end up relying on technicalities which served them well in their profession but which can damage public perception. Atleast the Congress had quite a bit of alternate firepower, having Jaitley alone is suicidal in my view. Jaitley & Shourie don't get along but that should precisely been the reason for the PM to bring in Shourie. Now all the advice comes from Jaitley & with Shourie & the likes of Akbar not around, there is almost no filter. In any case, Shourie is an economist and would have done a far better job than Jaitley at Finance. Jaitley should have been Foreign minister or some other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Bang Galore said:


> The problem with Jaitley is the same as the problem with Sibal & to some extent, Chidambaram. They are lawyers and they end up relying on technicalities which served them well in their profession but which can damage public perception. Atleast the Congress had quite a bit of alternate firepower, having Jaitley alone is suicidal in my view. Jaitley & Shourie don't get along but that should precisely been the reason for the PM to bring in Shourie. Now all the advice comes from Jaitley & with Shourie & the likes of Akbar not around, there is almost no filter. In any case, Shourie is an economist and would have done a far better job than Jaitley at Finance. Jaitley should have been Foreign minister or some other.



This Government is about TWO people only 
Modi and Jaitley 

They are also best of friends ; Jaitley has been with Modi in his toughest period 
and was the first to endorse him as PM 

Sushma can be excused but Raje will have to go 

But If Raje goes then she will take entire Rajasthan unit of BJP with her


----------



## magudi

Stephen Cohen said:


> This Government is about TWO people only
> Modi and Jaitley
> 
> They are also best of friends ; Jaitley has been with Modi in his toughest period
> and was the first to endorse him as PM
> 
> Sushma can be excused but Raje will have to go
> 
> But If Raje goes then she will take entire Rajasthan unit of BJP with her



BJP should not sack Raje - Rajasthan is an important state if she gets the axe what happened in Karnataka with Yeddi will repeat


----------



## uparyupari

Bang Galore said:


> It's kind of embarrassing when we are dealing with people from the IIT's, IISC & eminent scientists and a minister like her. Sushma Sawaj might have been a better political choice if an expert was not being considered. Smriti Irani could have been I&B minister or some other, just not HRD. Even if you assume that she gets a bad rap, she is a bit of a walking target. Modi should have selected better.



Er. WHY is it embarrassing ? She is not a professor, she is the Minister. The constitution of India does not call for a educated person to sit on that chair. So what is the problem ? A few SNOB's being showed their place ? 

Regarding the representation in her earlier submission, Sonia Gandhi is as much guilty of that and Dr. Swama had taken that matter right up to the Supreme court of India when the CHIEF JUSTICE request Dr. Swamy to show a "large heart"  

So when the SC do not cognisance of such act, what other ground remain ? 

So far everything indicates she is doing a great job. She is a walking target , but a few years back, so was Modi. See how that turned out ? From Global pariah to global hero. 



> What bothers me is that Modi does not seem to want to deal with heavyweight intellectuals like Arun Shourie, common sense would have indicated that Shourie could have balanced out fellows like Jaitley. The PM must encourage independent thinking, he would have been better served by having people like Shourie, MJ Akbar etc in important positions. The cupboard looks awfully bare now, absolutely bereft of talent.



Arun Shourie is a cad who has come out to badmouth Modi when he was offered the governorship of Pondicherry instead of a Minister-ship he wanted. Same is true for Murali Manohar Joshi, Advani and Yashwant Sinha. 

Its foolish to give important minister ship to people of such weak character and greed. Modi is a Self Made man who knows who is worth what. That is how he got to where he is today. Do you really think you know more than him ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

uparyupari said:


> Do you really think you know more than him ?



We are here stating our opinions. Just like you are entitled to your opinion on Arun Shourie, so are we on these matters. Feel free to ignore if you wish..


----------



## uparyupari

Bang Galore said:


> We are here stating our opinions. Just like you are entitled to your opinion on Arun Shourie, so are we on these matters. Feel free to ignore if you wish..



No. I feel free to challenge your opinion. If you can't defend it, that is quite another matter. No point in blaming me for pointing our the obvious. You opened the door, I just walked in.


----------



## Bang Galore

uparyupari said:


> No. I feel free to challenge your opinion. If you can't defend it, that is quite another matter. No point in blaming me for pointing our the obvious. You opened the door, I just walked in.



 I stated my opinions on the matter, you countered it with whether I thought I knew more than the PM. I then pointed out that these are opinions, no one is stopping you from challenging it_ (not the first time we have crossed paths)_ but you seemed to suggest that we should not have an opinion because the PM knows better. That argument is simply silly. Most PM's knew more & got there with a certain amount of talent. If people didn't get to have an opinion on that score, we wouldn't be here, would we?


----------



## uparyupari

Bang Galore said:


> I stated my opinions on the matter, you countered it with whether I thought I knew more than the PM. I then pointed out that these are opinions, no one is stopping you from challenging it_ (not the first time we have crossed paths)_ but you seemed to suggest that we should not have an opinion because the PM knows better. That argument is simply silly. Most PM's knew more & got there with a certain amount of talent. If people didn't get to have an opinion on that score, we wouldn't be here, would we?



Nope you are free to have an opinion and when you voice it, you give people the right to counter it and challenge it. 

You are required to defend it in an forum. When you can't then its better you show the grace to admit you were wrong. Isn't that why we are here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

uparyupari said:


> Nope you are free to have an opinion and when you voice it, you give people the right to counter it and challenge it.



You were the one suggesting that one shouldn't hold an opinion because the PM or someone else knows better. I have never had a problem with you voicing an opinion and you are free to counter anything you want. I put forward an opinion & you responded with your own. There is nothing to counter here _(atleast for me)_, all there is are two points of view.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@Bang Galore 

Arun Shourie is talented but he does nt like Jaitley 

As long as the economy grows at 7 % and inflation is curbed ; Jaitley is doing a good job 

More than a minister ; it is the Bureaucrats who deliver the goods 

Modi gives full freedom to the bureaucracy to get the results


----------



## magudi

@darmadhkian @Bang Galore This forms an excellent read on Jaitley (if you guys haven't already seen it)

Talk Of the Town | The Caravan - A Journal of Politics and Culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614051100912541697
> I hope BJP gets smashed in Bihar. Bihar needs to progress & a party which goes back on it's promises can't be the party to save Bihar.
> 
> Add to the there is nothing great about Bihar BJP, there are no great leaders there & they are basing a HUGE part of their campaign around caste(compared to Nitish who has been campaigning & talking about development for 1 year).
> 
> For Bihar to progress, Ishrat's relatives have to win & Jumla ji must lose!!



Don't tell me Ishrat jii me papa & Lalu can bring good days for Bihar



magudi said:


> I think half the problems will be solved if Jaitley is removed



Jaitley me aisa kiya kya hai job sabh usko galiyaa nikal rage ho



Stephen Cohen said:


> @Bang Galore
> 
> Arun Shourie is talented but he does nt like Jaitley
> 
> As long as the economy grows at 7 % and inflation is curbed ; Jaitley is doing a good job
> 
> More than a minister ; it is the Bureaucrats who deliver the goods
> 
> Modi gives full freedom to the bureaucracy to get the results



7% is shit growth rate we need atleast 10%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Echo_419 said:


> 7% is shit growth rate we need atleast 10%



7% is shit considering the current scenario???? Come on mate....... 10% is a distant dream....... Will take atleast 5 year to reach there.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Stephen Cohen said:


> @Bang Galore
> 
> Arun Shourie is talented but he does nt like Jaitley



That is true but Jaitley is not the PM and who he likes or dislikes should not be a factor. Having alternate opinions would be a good idea in my opinion & the PM would be benefited from such views.



magudi said:


> @darmadhkian @Bang Galore This forms an excellent read on Jaitley (if you guys haven't already seen it)
> 
> Talk Of the Town | The Caravan - A Journal of Politics and Culture



I like Jaitley but if you see my posts right from the beginning of this government, I have been & I remain unsure of his selection & now, performance as FM. More importantly, it's my belief that the PM should have more inputs on economic & security matters at ministerial level which I don't see happening. That would have been served by bringing in people like Shourie & MJ Akbar. It may be that the PM prefers it this way and uses bureaucracy but I find this lack of ministerial talent troubling.


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> 7% is shit considering the current scenario???? Come on mate....... 10% is a distant dream....... Will take atleast 5 year to reach there.....



Its easily achievable you just need to get these things through (in decreasing order of their priority)
-Land bill
-Re capitalisation of banks
-Labour reforms
-GST (through half baked ,at the moment,could add 0.5-1.5% to gdp if it does reasonably well)
But you know one thing this is not the first time in history that we're heating - "India will rise"," India will outpace xyz" blah blah so i don't have high hopes of getting these through

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

nair said:


> 7% is shit considering the current scenario???? Come on mate....... 10% is a distant dream....... Will take atleast 5 year to reach there.....



It is indeed even the Chinese are managing 7% we should aim for 10% in the next 3-4 years



magudi said:


> Its easily achievable you just need to get these things through (in decreasing order of their priority)
> -Land bill
> -Re capitalisation of banks
> -Labour reforms
> -GST (through half baked ,at the moment,could add 0.5-1.5% to gdp if it does reasonably well)
> But you know one thing this is not the first time in history that we're heating - "India will rise"," India will outpace xyz" blah blah so i don't have high hopes of getting these through



Exactly 10% is achivesble


----------



## uparyupari

Bang Galore said:


> You were the one suggesting that one shouldn't hold an opinion because the PM or someone else knows better. I have never had a problem with you voicing an opinion and you are free to counter anything you want. I put forward an opinion & you responded with your own. There is nothing to counter here _(atleast for me)_, all there is are two points of view.



A forum is to debate opinions, not express it.


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> @darmadhkian @Bang Galore This forms an excellent read on Jaitley (if you guys haven't already seen it)
> 
> Talk Of the Town | The Caravan - A Journal of Politics and Culture


It's @Darmashkian 

Oh & thanks for this article,I recommend you check out the Caravan article on Ramoji Rao(Telugu Media baron), as you seem to show some interest in Telugu Politics,I think you will love it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*KFC fried chicken contains E. coli, salmonella: Hyderabad lab*
State Food Laboratory, a public health lab of the Telangana govt, reached the conclusion after analysing samples from five KFC outlets in Hyderabad


*Hyderabad: Deep-fried chicken pieces from KFC, a popular fast food restaurant chain, have been found to contain strains of E. coli and Salmonella, bacteria that can cause food poisoning in humans.

State Food Laboratory, a public health lab of the Telangana government, reached the conclusion after analysing samples from five KFC outlets in Hyderabad. *The samples were provided by AP Balala Hakkula Sangham, an advocacy group for child rights.

The finding by the food laboratory comes at a time of heightened awareness among the general public about the presence of harmful substances in food. Nestle is in the process of recalling Maggi, its ready-to-cook product from stores across the country, after traces of lead were detected in some samples, prompting governments to ban the product. The recall is the largest ever for the Switzerland-headquartered company.

Representatives of Balala Hakkula Sangham collected fried chicken from KFC outlets in Himayatnagar, Vidyanagar, Chikkadpally, ECIL X Road and Nacharam localities on 18 June and submitted them to the state food laboratory located inside the Institute of Preventive Medicine in Hyderabad.

After testing the samples received in a “sealed and labelled cardboard box kept in brown colour paper,“ t*he lab concluded in a report dated 24 June that the “dark brown coloured fried food pieces” were unsafe for consumption.
“I am of the opinion that the sample contains E. coli and salmonella which are pathogens and injurious to health,” food analyst AV Krishna Kumari concluded. “It is, therefore, unsafe.”
*
KFC refuted the finding.* A company spokesperson dismissed it as a false allegation and an attempt to “wrongly malign” the US-based food chain’s brand reputation.*

“We have no knowledge of the sample being collected from any of our stores and in what condition it has been transported for this alleged test. This is a perishable food item meant for immediate consumption,” KFC said in a statement.

*E. coli thrives in meat not cooked to 71 degree Celsius. The US department of agriculture recommends poultry products be heated to 74 degree Celsius to prevent a salmonella infection*.

KFC said there was “no possibility of any microbial development” in its food because it is cooked at 170 degrees Celsius.
The company on Thursday night said it hadn’t received any intimation from authorities and would seek clarification from them.

“Children don’t know what’s good for their health,” Anuradha Rao, president of Balala Hakkula Sangham said. “We regularly get popular food products tested in the interest of child rights.”

The organization earlier got milk, Lays potato chips and Maggi tested by the state food laboratory.

KFC fried chicken contains E. coli, salmonella: Hyderabad lab - Livemint

@Echo_419 @Nair saab @Star Wars @Chronos @Chanakya's_Chant @levina @Hindustani78 @all KFC Lovers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## uparyupari

Stephen Cohen said:


> @Bang Galore
> 
> Arun Shourie is talented but he does nt like Jaitley
> 
> As long as the economy grows at 7 % and inflation is curbed ; Jaitley is doing a good job
> 
> More than a minister ; it is the Bureaucrats who deliver the goods
> 
> Modi gives full freedom to the bureaucracy to get the results



Nope, Jaitley is a lousy FM. I agree with Dr. Swamy's opinion on this. 

He has spent his entire life trying to understand the system and work within it. He will never dismantle the system or can even imagine correcting it. 

However the alternatives proposed is far worse. 

Eliminating Income tax should have been high on their priority, but it is unlikely that it would be implemented. At least no without some serious pressure group forcing Modi to do it. It would have been easier to implement when Modi was an outsider to the system. The more he becomes part of the system, the more difficult it will be to reform the system. 

The FM has operated like an machinery rather than a engine to pull and push India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Darmashkian said:


> It's @Darmashkian
> 
> Oh & thanks for this article,I recommend you check out the Caravan article on Ramoji Rao(Telugu Media baron), as you seem to show some interest in Telugu Politics,I think you will love it.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *KFC fried chicken contains E. coli, salmonella: Hyderabad lab*
> State Food Laboratory, a public health lab of the Telangana govt, reached the conclusion after analysing samples from five KFC outlets in Hyderabad
> 
> 
> *Hyderabad: Deep-fried chicken pieces from KFC, a popular fast food restaurant chain, have been found to contain strains of E. coli and Salmonella, bacteria that can cause food poisoning in humans.
> 
> State Food Laboratory, a public health lab of the Telangana government, reached the conclusion after analysing samples from five KFC outlets in Hyderabad. *The samples were provided by AP Balala Hakkula Sangham, an advocacy group for child rights.
> 
> The finding by the food laboratory comes at a time of heightened awareness among the general public about the presence of harmful substances in food. Nestle is in the process of recalling Maggi, its ready-to-cook product from stores across the country, after traces of lead were detected in some samples, prompting governments to ban the product. The recall is the largest ever for the Switzerland-headquartered company.
> 
> Representatives of Balala Hakkula Sangham collected fried chicken from KFC outlets in Himayatnagar, Vidyanagar, Chikkadpally, ECIL X Road and Nacharam localities on 18 June and submitted them to the state food laboratory located inside the Institute of Preventive Medicine in Hyderabad.
> 
> After testing the samples received in a “sealed and labelled cardboard box kept in brown colour paper,“ t*he lab concluded in a report dated 24 June that the “dark brown coloured fried food pieces” were unsafe for consumption.
> “I am of the opinion that the sample contains E. coli and salmonella which are pathogens and injurious to health,” food analyst AV Krishna Kumari concluded. “It is, therefore, unsafe.”
> *
> KFC refuted the finding.* A company spokesperson dismissed it as a false allegation and an attempt to “wrongly malign” the US-based food chain’s brand reputation.*
> 
> “We have no knowledge of the sample being collected from any of our stores and in what condition it has been transported for this alleged test. This is a perishable food item meant for immediate consumption,” KFC said in a statement.
> 
> *E. coli thrives in meat not cooked to 71 degree Celsius. The US department of agriculture recommends poultry products be heated to 74 degree Celsius to prevent a salmonella infection*.
> 
> KFC said there was “no possibility of any microbial development” in its food because it is cooked at 170 degrees Celsius.
> The company on Thursday night said it hadn’t received any intimation from authorities and would seek clarification from them.
> 
> “Children don’t know what’s good for their health,” Anuradha Rao, president of Balala Hakkula Sangham said. “We regularly get popular food products tested in the interest of child rights.”
> 
> The organization earlier got milk, Lays potato chips and Maggi tested by the state food laboratory.
> 
> KFC fried chicken contains E. coli, salmonella: Hyderabad lab - Livemint
> 
> @Echo_419 @Nair saab @Star Wars @Chronos @Chanakya's_Chant @levina @Hindustani78 @all KFC Lovers


How can anyone in his right senses like KFC???
I am a vegetarian btw .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> It's @Darmashkian
> 
> Oh & thanks for this article,I recommend you check out the Caravan article on Ramoji Rao(Telugu Media baron), as you seem to show some interest in Telugu Politics,I think you will love it.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *KFC fried chicken contains E. coli, salmonella: Hyderabad lab*
> State Food Laboratory, a public health lab of the Telangana govt, reached the conclusion after analysing samples from five KFC outlets in Hyderabad
> 
> 
> *Hyderabad: Deep-fried chicken pieces from KFC, a popular fast food restaurant chain, have been found to contain strains of E. coli and Salmonella, bacteria that can cause food poisoning in humans.
> 
> State Food Laboratory, a public health lab of the Telangana government, reached the conclusion after analysing samples from five KFC outlets in Hyderabad. *The samples were provided by AP Balala Hakkula Sangham, an advocacy group for child rights.
> 
> The finding by the food laboratory comes at a time of heightened awareness among the general public about the presence of harmful substances in food. Nestle is in the process of recalling Maggi, its ready-to-cook product from stores across the country, after traces of lead were detected in some samples, prompting governments to ban the product. The recall is the largest ever for the Switzerland-headquartered company.
> 
> Representatives of Balala Hakkula Sangham collected fried chicken from KFC outlets in Himayatnagar, Vidyanagar, Chikkadpally, ECIL X Road and Nacharam localities on 18 June and submitted them to the state food laboratory located inside the Institute of Preventive Medicine in Hyderabad.
> 
> After testing the samples received in a “sealed and labelled cardboard box kept in brown colour paper,“ t*he lab concluded in a report dated 24 June that the “dark brown coloured fried food pieces” were unsafe for consumption.
> “I am of the opinion that the sample contains E. coli and salmonella which are pathogens and injurious to health,” food analyst AV Krishna Kumari concluded. “It is, therefore, unsafe.”
> *
> KFC refuted the finding.* A company spokesperson dismissed it as a false allegation and an attempt to “wrongly malign” the US-based food chain’s brand reputation.*
> 
> “We have no knowledge of the sample being collected from any of our stores and in what condition it has been transported for this alleged test. This is a perishable food item meant for immediate consumption,” KFC said in a statement.
> 
> *E. coli thrives in meat not cooked to 71 degree Celsius. The US department of agriculture recommends poultry products be heated to 74 degree Celsius to prevent a salmonella infection*.
> 
> KFC said there was “no possibility of any microbial development” in its food because it is cooked at 170 degrees Celsius.
> The company on Thursday night said it hadn’t received any intimation from authorities and would seek clarification from them.
> 
> “Children don’t know what’s good for their health,” Anuradha Rao, president of Balala Hakkula Sangham said. “We regularly get popular food products tested in the interest of child rights.”
> 
> The organization earlier got milk, Lays potato chips and Maggi tested by the state food laboratory.
> 
> KFC fried chicken contains E. coli, salmonella: Hyderabad lab - Livemint
> 
> @Echo_419 @Nair saab @Star Wars @Chronos @Chanakya's_Chant @levina @Hindustani78 @all KFC Lovers



I am a vegetarion BTW I don't eat KFC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

levina said:


> How can anyone in his right senses like KFC???
> I am a vegetarian btw .


I don't want them to advertize on TV. I'm unable to answer my kids on what those pieces are :-(


----------



## Levina

indiatester said:


> I don't want them to advertize on TV. I'm unable to answer my kids on what those pieces are :-(


I hope you don't give it to them. Btw Indian KFC is far better than the American ones as the chicken is not brought from KFC farms.


----------



## indiatester

levina said:


> I hope you don't give it to them. Btw Indian KFC is far better than the American ones as the chicken is not brought from KFC farms.



They won't get it from within family. But I don't like these brands making meat look like a vegetable either. People must know that some living being had to be killed. After that its their choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

State govt `gifts' 13 acres to Church at throwaway price @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> State govt `gifts' 13 acres to Church at throwaway price @Star Wars



Stop posting communal news saffron chaddi wale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

www.indiatoday.in/story/teesta-setlavad-scppl-mha-bank-accounts-seizure-cbi-ford/1/447406.html


----------



## magudi

Kerala CM Oommen Chandy wants 7 smart cities - The Economic Times


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> State govt `gifts' 13 acres to Church at throwaway price @Star Wars



*Secularims in Kerala * 

State govt `gifts' 13 acres to Church at throwaway price
KP Saikiran

Thiruvananthapuram:

*Assigns Registry With Market Value of Rs 3.04 cr To St George Church*

The government may be in search of land for its zero landless programme, but has nevertheless gifted 13 acres at a throwaway price to a Christian religious institution.
In an order (Go (Ms) No 200 2015RD) issued by the revenue department on May 23, the government has decided to assign on registry 13.67 acres with a market value of Rs 3.04 crore at Mananthavady to St George Forane Church at Rs 100 per acre.

The cabinet decided to transfer the ownership of the government land by considering it an out-of-the agenda item which revised an earlier order (Go (Ms) No 1702015RD) issued on May 5 and said the land would be given on lease to the church on the basis of a request from Mananthavady bishop Jose Porunnedom. The government decided to revise the decision on request from the church.

In its order on May 5, the government had decided to lease out the land which the church had been occupying for long at a nominal lease rent of Rs 100 per acre for 30 years. “Even though the lease rent fixed at Rs 100 per acre is too trivial a rate, the ownership of the land would have vested with the government if it was assigned on lease,“ sources in the land reve nue commissionerate said.

The decision to gift the puramboke land has been taken while the government continues its search for land that could be assigned to the landless poor.The cabinet exercised its sovereign right under Section 21 of the Assignment of Land Within Municipal and Corporation Areas Rules, 1995, and Section 24 of the Land Assignment Rules, 1964, to make the land assign ment in `public interest'.

“Puramboke land is government land which is to be protected by the government for development purposes and should only be assigned on lease to whoever concerned, thereby retaining its ownership with the government,“ former revenue minister K P Rajendran told TOI.

According to the Kerala Land Conservancy Act, 1957, `puramboke' land is government land used or reserved for public purpose. Also, according to the Kerala Government Land Assignment Act, 1960, `puramboke' land is non-assignable.

TOI had earlier brought out various such cases of gifting of land to the Christian community as three prime plots running to more than 18 acres was gifted to three educational institutions under the Catholic Church. The move was shelved by the previous LDF government following strong objections from within the cabinet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

uparyupari said:


> *Secularims in Kerala *
> 
> State govt `gifts' 13 acres to Church at throwaway price
> KP Saikiran
> 
> Thiruvananthapuram:
> 
> *Assigns Registry With Market Value of Rs 3.04 cr To St George Church*
> 
> The government may be in search of land for its zero landless programme, but has nevertheless gifted 13 acres at a throwaway price to a Christian religious institution.
> In an order (Go (Ms) No 200 2015RD) issued by the revenue department on May 23, the government has decided to assign on registry 13.67 acres with a market value of Rs 3.04 crore at Mananthavady to St George Forane Church at Rs 100 per acre.
> 
> The cabinet decided to transfer the ownership of the government land by considering it an out-of-the agenda item which revised an earlier order (Go (Ms) No 1702015RD) issued on May 5 and said the land would be given on lease to the church on the basis of a request from Mananthavady bishop Jose Porunnedom. The government decided to revise the decision on request from the church.
> 
> In its order on May 5, the government had decided to lease out the land which the church had been occupying for long at a nominal lease rent of Rs 100 per acre for 30 years. “Even though the lease rent fixed at Rs 100 per acre is too trivial a rate, the ownership of the land would have vested with the government if it was assigned on lease,“ sources in the land reve nue commissionerate said.
> 
> The decision to gift the puramboke land has been taken while the government continues its search for land that could be assigned to the landless poor.The cabinet exercised its sovereign right under Section 21 of the Assignment of Land Within Municipal and Corporation Areas Rules, 1995, and Section 24 of the Land Assignment Rules, 1964, to make the land assign ment in `public interest'.
> 
> “Puramboke land is government land which is to be protected by the government for development purposes and should only be assigned on lease to whoever concerned, thereby retaining its ownership with the government,“ former revenue minister K P Rajendran told TOI.
> 
> According to the Kerala Land Conservancy Act, 1957, `puramboke' land is government land used or reserved for public purpose. Also, according to the Kerala Government Land Assignment Act, 1960, `puramboke' land is non-assignable.
> 
> TOI had earlier brought out various such cases of gifting of land to the Christian community as three prime plots running to more than 18 acres was gifted to three educational institutions under the Catholic Church. The move was shelved by the previous LDF government following strong objections from within the cabinet.



bhai tu apun ka ganga jamuni tahzeeb q bigad rha h ?


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> Sohrabuddin Sheikh’s brother held with illegal arms and ammunition | DeshGujarat
> 
> 
> So just last week Dushuant Dave was arguing in SC how Shorabuddin Sheikh fake encounter case accused got easy bail while the likes of Teesta have to jump from pillar to pillar for bail
> 
> Dalit activist lodges complaint against Modi for insulting national flag - The Times of India



Why are you so worried for a person form whose house 40 AK rifles, More than 1 lakh round of ammunition and bombs and other material was recovered. You AAPTARDS have taken an oath to talk about terrorist and anti nationals only. Innocent farmers demanding electricity were gun down in congress regime. Go and fignt for them. Are you associated with any froeign funded NGO?


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> bhai tu apun ka ganga jamuni tahzeeb q bigad rha h ?



Must be the evil Yindoo in me


----------



## mooppan

uparyupari said:


> Must be the evil Yindoo in me


Just look at your own posted article..Government is giving the very same 'free lands' to NSS(look at 'march 2012' )..Don't you know that NSS is a Hindu caste group society of Nairs??...Too much cry and howls when anything given to Christian groups



uparyupari said:


> Must be the evil Yindoo in me


Just look at your own posted article..Government is giving the very same 'free lands' to NSS(look at 'march 2012' in the box you have posted )..Don't you know that NSS is a Hindu caste group society of Nairs??...hai,You are a Nair,isn't??Too much crys and howls from you when anything given to Christian groups,But absolute silence when given same to Nairs..Sanghi logic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@Echo_419 @magudi @levina @Darmashkian After boys now drug menace among girls reaching alarming proportions in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

mooppan said:


> Just look at your own posted article..Government is giving the very same 'free lands' to NSS(look at 'march 2012' )..Don't you know that NSS is a Hindu caste group society of Nairs??...Too much cry and howls when anything given to Christian groups
> 
> Just look at your own posted article..Government is giving the very same 'free lands' to NSS(look at 'march 2012' in the box you have posted )..Don't you know that NSS is a Hindu caste group society of Nairs??...hai,You are a Nair,isn't??Too much crys and howls from you when anything given to Christian groups,But absolute silence when given same to Nairs..Sanghi logic



What a Shameless LIAR you are.  ............. Maybe bigotry has clouded your merger intellect. 

NSS is NAIR SAMAJ, Its NOT a Religions organization. Its a social organization for the Nair caste. Especially dealing with death and Marriage. 

CHRISTIAN CHURCH OTOH is a Religious Organization with the specific intent of converting Hindus into Christianity and Preaching Hindus will Go to Hell for being Pagans.  

Second the total land "gifted" to Church organizations are 2.43 acer+ 5 acer + 15.47 acer + 1.19 + 0.5 + 0.1 = *24.69 Acers *


Nair Samaj was GIVEN BACK 9.47 Acer which was TAKEN AWAY FROM IT  ........ and 71 cents which was given an EXTENSION on the existing LEASE.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> @Echo_419 @magudi @levina @Darmashkian After boys now drug menace among girls reaching alarming proportions in Punjab.



BC state ki halat sahi mein kharab hai



uparyupari said:


> What a Shameless LIAR you are.  ............. Maybe bigotry has clouded your merger intellect.
> 
> NSS is NAIR SAMAJ, Its NOT a Religions organization. Its a social organization for the Nair caste. Especially dealing with death and Marriage.
> 
> CHRISTIAN CHURCH OTOH is a Religious Organization with the specific intent of converting Hindus into Christianity and Preaching Hindus will Go to Hell for being Pagans.
> 
> Second the total land "gifted" to Church organizations are 2.43 acer+ 5 acer + 15.47 acer + 1.19 + 0.5 + 0.1 = *24.69 Acers *
> 
> 
> Nair Samaj was GIVEN BACK 9.47 Acer which was TAKEN AWAY FROM IT  ........ and 71 cents which was given an EXTENSION on the existing LEASE.



Secularism at work here hope this communal state govt is kicked out in next assembly elections


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> @Echo_419 @magudi @levina @Darmashkian After boys now drug menace among girls reaching alarming proportions in Punjab.



Clearly Pakistan Proxy War has nothing to do with this. 

What we need is an open border with Pakistan  ................... it is all because of Modi.



Echo_419 said:


> Secularism at work here hope this communal state govt is kicked out in next assembly elections



What if it does ? Nothing will change. It the Communist which destroyed Hinduism in Kerala. 

The Christians just took over the congress and worked it to their advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

uparyupari said:


> Clearly Pakistan Proxy War has nothing to do with this.
> 
> What we need is an open border with Pakistan  ................... it is all because of Modi.
> 
> 
> 
> What if it does ? Nothing will change. It the Communist which destroyed Hinduism in Kerala.
> 
> The Christians just took over the congress and worked it to their advantage.


NSS is a organization for Hindu Nairs and are working for their upliftment..Religious or Caste,Both are almost same..
Kerala government use to allot free lands for each and every caste/religious groups in Kerala for constructing schools,colleges,hospitals etc..All are enjoying or misusing these,be it Muslim,Hindu or Christians..



uparyupari said:


> Second the total land "gifted" to Church organizations are 2.43 acer+ 5 acer + 15.47 acer + 1.19 + 0.5 + 0.1 = *24.69 Acers *
> 
> 
> Nair Samaj was GIVEN BACK 9.47 Acer which was TAKEN AWAY FROM IT  ........ and 71 cents which was given an EXTENSION on the existing LEASE.


just read that once more,it was attached from mannam mill ltd and given back to NSS..selective amnesia,isn't??..


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> @Echo_419 @magudi @levina @Darmashkian After boys now drug menace among girls reaching alarming proportions in Punjab.






Will punjab last till 2017?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

mooppan said:


> NSS is a organization for Hindu Nairs and are working for their upliftment..Religious or Caste,Both are almost same..
> Kerala government use to allot free lands for each and every caste/religious groups in Kerala for constructing schools,colleges,hospitals etc..All are enjoying or misusing these,be it Muslim,Hindu or Christians..



Nairs don't need "upliftment"  ............ NSS is a community service organization. Do not try to teach me what NSS is. 

The blatant communal hijacking of the congress by the Christian community is visible in this action. You are shamless enough to justify this scandal. You are yet to provide any evidence of such largess to Hindu community in kerala. 



> just read that once more,it was attached from mannam mill ltd and *given back* to NSS..selective amnesia,isn't??..



What does "given back" mean you freaking idiot  ........... it belonged to the NSS earlier and was taken away and now it was given back. An injustice undone, not charity.


----------



## mooppan

uparyupari said:


> Nairs don't need "upliftment"  ............ NSS is a community service organization. Do not try to teach me what NSS is.
> 
> The blatant communal hijacking of the congress by the Christian community is visible in this action. You are shamless enough to justify this scandal. You are yet to provide any evidence of such largess to Hindu community in kerala.
> 
> 
> 
> What does "given back" mean you freaking idiot  ........... it belonged to the NSS earlier and was taken away and now it was given back. An injustice undone, not charity.


As i said earlier its not just for Christians,They use to give free lands for all the caste and religious organizations including NSS in Kerala..
If its scandal,then same for the land deal with NSS..FYI..Nairs in Kerala are traditional congress supporters,Even the present general Secretary of NSS is a very close aide of congress..


----------



## uparyupari

mooppan said:


> As i said earlier its not just for Christians,They use to give free lands for all the caste and religious organizations including NSS in Kerala..
> If its scandal,then same for the land deal with NSS..FYI..Nairs in Kerala are traditional congress supporters,Even the present general Secretary of NSS is a very close aide of congress..



So far evidence is only for Christians. So your counter claims don't fly. 

Vast Majority of Hindus in Kerala live under Christian and Muslim dominion as second class citizens. I have little respect for them. No point in asking me to accept their views or respect their views either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

magudi said:


> Will punjab last till 2017?


That is a difficult question to answer.


----------



## Echo_419

uparyupari said:


> So far evidence is only for Christians. So your counter claims don't fly.
> 
> Vast Majority of Hindus in Kerala live under Christian and Muslim dominion as second class citizens. I have little respect for them. No point in asking me to accept their views or respect their views either.



Didn't knew the situation is so bad



magudi said:


> Will punjab last till 2017?



Hard to answer


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> Didn't knew the situation is so bad
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to answer


have you read my mail??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> have you read my mail??



Just checked it


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Didn't knew the situation is so bad



Don't listen to him bro he is a nut case,sure their is vote bank politics and all like other states but kerala is fine,keralite muslims are fine,keralite christians are more than fine,keralite hindus are super fine

How do i know ? - i am a first class Keralite Yindoo myself 

Don't let @uparyupari 's hearsay propaganda fool you,come visit us sometime and you'll know what it's like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Don't listen to him bro he is a nut case,sure their is vote bank politics and all like other states but kerala is fine,keralite muslims are fine,keralite christians are more than fine,keralite hindus are super fine
> 
> How do i know ? - i am a first class Keralite Yindoo myself
> 
> Don't let @uparyupari 's hearsay propaganda fool you,come visit us sometime and you'll know what it's like



Samaj nahi ataa kisko believe kare


----------



## Levina

Juggernautjatt said:


> @Echo_419 @magudi @levina @Darmashkian After boys now drug menace among girls reaching alarming proportions in Punjab.


I'm wondering what is punjab govt doing to curb this menace?
@Star Wars @Jaat Rock @Capt.Haddock


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> I'm wondering what is punjab govt doing to curb this menace?
> @Star Wars @Jaat Rock @Capt.Haddock



Nothing from what i hear...Badal govt. is Fail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaat Rock

levina said:


> I'm wondering what is punjab govt doing to curb this menace?
> @Star Wars @Jaat Rock @Capt.Haddock


Nothing at all, everyone here hate Badal Sarkar for drugs and corruption issue.


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> I'm wondering what is punjab govt doing to curb this menace?
> @Star Wars @Jaat Rock @Capt.Haddock


punjab should be put in President's rule till next elections

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> punjab should be put in President's rule till next elections



Along with UP & Bengal


----------



## Juggernautjatt

levina said:


> I'm wondering what is punjab govt doing to curb this menace?
> @Star Wars @Jaat Rock @Capt.Haddock


Curb.....???????
In fact state leadership is doing their best to promote this menace as this business is way too profitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

UDF won the by election in kerala with 10k Majority............ BJP has done extremely well in this election.......If this can be considered as a trend, then UDF is going to be helped big time by BJP by eating vote share from CPM........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

nair said:


> UDF won the by election in kerala with 10k Majority............ BJP has done extremely well in this election.......If this can be considered as a trend, then UDF is going to be helped big time by BJP by eating vote share from CPM........



Looks like BJP is finally gaining in Kerala


----------



## nair

Echo_419 said:


> Looks like BJP is finally gaining in Kerala



Gaining???? Yes!!!!! Gaining adequate to win a seat????? NO......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> UDF won the by election in kerala with 10k Majority............ BJP has done extremely well in this election.......If this can be considered as a trend, then UDF is going to be helped big time by BJP by eating vote share from CPM........



It's good na think about it , no matter how corrupt udf is at least they are bit more development oriented than Marxists

Prabhu Chawla exposes NDTV agenda - YouTube


----------



## Darmashkian

Yet another example of corruption & incompetence under the previous Congress govt. by the previous tourism minister-Chiranjeevi:- 
@JanjaWeed @indushek @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @levina @Mr.Nair @Chanakya's_Chant @Juggernautjatt @Star Wars 

Incredible India! Cuppa at Rs 1,200 is Chiru’s idea of sustainable tourism -The New Indian Express

*Incredible India! Cuppa at Rs 1,200 is Chiru’s idea of sustainable tourism*
By Yunus Lasania - HYDERABAD

Published: 20th May 2013 07:19 AM

Last Updated: 20th May 2013 07:19 AM

Ever had a cup of t*ea for Rs 1,200 and lunch at Rs 3,500 per head? Sounds outrageous? Now, simply multiply the cost of one tea by 200 cups, and lunch by 150 people, and you will land up with a whopping bill of Rs 2.4 lakh and Rs 5.25 lakh respectively.* That is exactly how much the Ministry of Tourism, under Union Minister of State Chiranjeevi, paid for its guests for just a day during the recently held United Nations World Tourism Organisation conference on Sustainable Tourism Development. And if you’re wondering how much the entire expense of the conference was — *it was a staggering Rs 2.14 crore for three days.* This was revealed by an RTI enquiry filed by city-based activist Sai Prasad.

The details of the expenditure incurred during the three day conference, held from April 12 to 14, at the Park Hyatt and Taj Falaknuma hotels, *also reveal various other expenses which seem outlandish, and has drawn criticism from activists. Take for instance the expenditure mentioned under the header ‘Recce visits for UNWTO meeting at Hyderabad’, which costs Rs 1.25 lakh alone. The RTI reply says only one or two people made all three visits.*

The next expense under ‘Branding at Hyderabad for UNWTO Meeting’ raises even more eyebrows. The RTI shows that *a staggering Rs 25 lakh was spent only on ‘outdoor branding’, the only explanation for which is given as ‘Airport to city, other important places in city and road leading to hotels and dinner venues’. Another Rs 10 lakh was spent only on ‘Artwork for branding (creative designing), printing and mounting of flex on hoarding of sites’.*

The entire management of the expenses was undertaken by M/S Ashok Events, Indian Tourism Development Corporation (ITDC), which was appointed event manager as per an MoU signed between the Ministry of Tourism and ITDC, the RTI said. “There are so many costs which seem frivolous, and seem like they have been inflated. What is the need to spend Rs 1,200 on one cup of high tea,” question Prasad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> It's good na think about it , no matter how corrupt udf is at least they are bit more development oriented than Marxists
> 
> Prabhu Chawla exposes NDTV agenda - YouTube



The most important part of LDF campaign is around 2 things.....

1) Saritha 
2) Bar 

Both the issues are related to corruption, but then you cant win an election just depending on them..... With saritha being used extensively, that also gives a signal, that the opposition doesnt have much to crib..... Actually they should not have concentrated on these 2 issues only...... 

The way things are going, CPM is going to find it difficult to maintain their vote shares....... But if that happens then IUML and Kerala Congress are going to be the key players (much stronger than today)..... I dono how that is going to turn out.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

magudi said:


> It's good na think about it , no matter how corrupt udf is at least they are bit more development oriented than Marxists
> 
> Prabhu Chawla exposes NDTV agenda - YouTube


 There are many other reason..
UDF-Actually 'Aruvikara' is a traditional Congress strong hold+sympathy waves for Karthikeyan+UDF candidate 'Sabarinadhan is a younger/Fresh face+Muslims/Christian voted en mass to UDF..
CPM-Lost its traditional vote bank group 'Eezhava'to BJP+30-40% of young hindu votes went to BJP+Good face of their candidate "Rajettan'..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> The most important part of LDF campaign is around 2 things.....
> 
> 1) Saritha
> 2) Bar
> 
> Both the issues are related to corruption, but then you cant win an election just depending on them..... With saritha being used extensively, that also gives a signal, that the opposition doesnt have much to crib..... Actually they should not have concentrated on these 2 issues only......
> 
> The way things are going, CPM is going to find it difficult to maintain their vote shares....... But if that happens then IUML and Kerala Congress are going to be the key players (much stronger than today)..... I dono how that is going to turn out.....




don't worry there will be some bacjdoor understanding between ldf abd bjp next time around 
Also i think ldf is not avle to attract bew voters they should concentrate more on that


----------



## nair

mooppan said:


> There are many other reason..
> UDF-Actually 'Aruvikara' is a traditional Congress strong hold+sympathy waves for Karthikeyan+UDF candidate 'Sabarinadhan is a younger/Fresh face+Muslims/Christian voted en mass to UDF..
> CPM-Lost its traditional vote bank group 'Eezhava'to BJP+30-40% of young hindu votes went to BJP+Good face of their candidate "Rajettan'..



I have spoken to few traditional CPM supporters, they were planning to vote for BJP...... But we cannot be sure about this swift because in Trivandrum Rajagopal is a highly respected candidate, and there are several who vote for him on personal level........ If it had happened in any other district and another candidate i would say RIP CPM.....



magudi said:


> don't worry there will be some bacjdoor understanding between ldf abd bjp next time around
> Also i think ldf is not avle to attract bew voters they should concentrate more on that



I dont think so...... Gone are those days, where BJP used to sell their votes....... With the new leadership in Delhi, the idea would be to gain as many as vote from every seat....

New voters with what??? They traditionally used to take the route of SFI, DYFI, and CPM..... And their traditional stands are not attractive to new generation...... And now they are in a fix as they cannot change their traditional approach...... If they try they will loose their traditional support base.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

nair said:


> Gaining???? Yes!!!!! Gaining adequate to win a seat????? NO......


BJP will never do well in Kerala. The Demographics are not tilted in it's favour+the Leftist ideology of many Keralites will prevent them from voting for a communal party like the BJP..

BJP should spend more time on states where you can actually reap dividends like Telangana, Andhra Pradesh & perhaps even Tamil Nadu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> I have spoken to few traditional CPM supporters, they were planning to vote for BJP...... But we cannot be sure about this swift because in Trivandrum Rajagopal is a highly respected candidate, and there are several who vote for him on personal level........ If it had happened in any other district and another candidate i would say RIP CPM.....
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so...... Gone are those days, where BJP used to sell their votes....... With the new leadership in Delhi, the idea would be to gain as many as vote from every seat....
> 
> New voters with what??? They traditionally used to take the route of SFI, DYFI, and CPM..... And their traditional stands are not attractive to new generation...... And now they are in a fix as they cannot change their traditional approach...... If they try they will loose their traditional support base.....




You mean UDF will get another term in 2016 ? That will be a record in Kerala i think consecutive terms for rulin party



Darmashkian said:


> BJP will never do well in Kerala. The Demographics are not tilted in it's favour+the Leftist ideology of many Keralites will prevent them from voting for a communal party like the BJP..
> 
> BJP should spend more time on states where you can actually reap dividends like Telangana, Andhra Pradesh & perhaps even Tamil Nadu




When Hindus are being talivanized all over India - why spare kerala ?


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> You mean UDF will get another term in 2016 ? That will be a record in Kerala i think consecutive terms for rulin party



The way things are going it is possible..... CPM to be blamed for that....... The way they conducted themselves....... Surprisingly Pinarayi opted to be a silent spectator in the entire campaign........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> BJP will never do well in Kerala. The Demographics are not tilted in it's favour+the Leftist ideology of many Keralites will prevent them from voting for a communal party like the BJP..
> 
> BJP should spend more time on states where you can actually reap dividends like Telangana, Andhra Pradesh & perhaps even Tamil Nadu


Nope,There is a good chance for BJP in the near future..
Vast majority of young Malayali Hindus(even from the SC,ST,OBC,who were traditional Marxist supporters) are now more into BJP/Sangh fold..
But the major issue with BJP is the lack of good influencing leaders+their inborn hatred for minorities


----------



## nair

mooppan said:


> Nope,There is a good chance for BJP in the near future..
> Vast majority of young Malayali Hindus(even from the SC,ST,OBC,who were traditional Marxist supporters) are now more into BJP/Sangh fold..
> But the major issue with BJP is the lack of good influencing leaders+their inborn hatred for minorities



Well You are right when you speak about lack of leadership in BJP...... and I dont see them opening their account this assembly election as well....... Modi or Amitshah cannot increase the vote share by their appearances........ BJP need a strong leader who is a mallu......Like every party in Kerala, BJP also has 2 sections and their internal fight is as bad as INC and CPM......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> The way things are going it is possible..... CPM to be blamed for that....... The way they conducted themselves....... Surprisingly Pinarayi opted to be a silent spectator in the entire campaign........



What about achithananthan ? What is he doing these days ? My father is a great fan of him but all i know about kerala politics is what you guys here and some other social forums say


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> What about achithananthan ? What is he doing these days ? My father is a great fan of him but all i know about kerala politics is what you guys here and some other social forums say



Achuthanandan was the star campaigner for LDF..... and He was addressing the rallies, Where as Pinarayi played in the back ground and he has supervised all the local committees and their actions....Party secretary was used to address media thru his press conferences...... Probably after a long time the CPM fought this election united.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian After Cashgate and Tapgate, get set for a full-blown Andhra vs Telangana war over Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

nair said:


> Gaining???? Yes!!!!! Gaining adequate to win a seat????? NO......



Damm Kerala is a tough but to break



Darmashkian said:


> Yet another example of corruption & incompetence under the previous Congress govt. by the previous tourism minister-Chiranjeevi:-
> @JanjaWeed @indushek @wolfschanzze @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @levina @Mr.Nair @Chanakya's_Chant @Juggernautjatt @Star Wars
> 
> Incredible India! Cuppa at Rs 1,200 is Chiru’s idea of sustainable tourism -The New Indian Express
> 
> *Incredible India! Cuppa at Rs 1,200 is Chiru’s idea of sustainable tourism*
> By Yunus Lasania - HYDERABAD
> 
> Published: 20th May 2013 07:19 AM
> 
> Last Updated: 20th May 2013 07:19 AM
> 
> Ever had a cup of t*ea for Rs 1,200 and lunch at Rs 3,500 per head? Sounds outrageous? Now, simply multiply the cost of one tea by 200 cups, and lunch by 150 people, and you will land up with a whopping bill of Rs 2.4 lakh and Rs 5.25 lakh respectively.* That is exactly how much the Ministry of Tourism, under Union Minister of State Chiranjeevi, paid for its guests for just a day during the recently held United Nations World Tourism Organisation conference on Sustainable Tourism Development. And if you’re wondering how much the entire expense of the conference was — *it was a staggering Rs 2.14 crore for three days.* This was revealed by an RTI enquiry filed by city-based activist Sai Prasad.
> 
> The details of the expenditure incurred during the three day conference, held from April 12 to 14, at the Park Hyatt and Taj Falaknuma hotels, *also reveal various other expenses which seem outlandish, and has drawn criticism from activists. Take for instance the expenditure mentioned under the header ‘Recce visits for UNWTO meeting at Hyderabad’, which costs Rs 1.25 lakh alone. The RTI reply says only one or two people made all three visits.*
> 
> The next expense under ‘Branding at Hyderabad for UNWTO Meeting’ raises even more eyebrows. The RTI shows that *a staggering Rs 25 lakh was spent only on ‘outdoor branding’, the only explanation for which is given as ‘Airport to city, other important places in city and road leading to hotels and dinner venues’. Another Rs 10 lakh was spent only on ‘Artwork for branding (creative designing), printing and mounting of flex on hoarding of sites’.*
> 
> The entire management of the expenses was undertaken by M/S Ashok Events, Indian Tourism Development Corporation (ITDC), which was appointed event manager as per an MoU signed between the Ministry of Tourism and ITDC, the RTI said. “There are so many costs which seem frivolous, and seem like they have been inflated. What is the need to spend Rs 1,200 on one cup of high tea,” question Prasad.



WTH


----------



## nair

Echo_419 said:


> Damm Kerala is a tough but to break



Kerala is a different country in many aspects (we always say that in our profession)...... We had the first elected communist chief minister......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> View attachment 233827



We should make this a trend on twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Old Video from Raj Thakeray, but this had me laughing like hell...

Watch from 2:26 Especially 

@levina @magudi @nair @Skull and Bones @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Old Video from Raj Thakeray, but this had me laughing like hell...
> 
> Watch from 2:26 Especially
> 
> @levina @magudi @nair @Skull and Bones @JanjaWeed



Arnab has gone bonkers...... All these days you had to bear him on his 9 o clock show...... the our man started asking questions in press conference from his studio......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Arnab has gone bonkers...... All these days you had to bear him on his 9 o clock show...... the our man started asking questions in press conference from his studio......



He is loosing TRP to other news channels is what i heard. Last time he gained TRP was during the Coal gate and other scams. He is trying to recreate such a Hysteria to increase his TRP..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> He is loosing TRP to other news channels is what i heard. Last time he gained TRP was during the Coal gate and other scams. He is trying to recreate such a Hysteria to increase his TRP..



Yeah.... And people are getting bored of his way journalism......See he is overdoing things....He is smart as well...... He was hardly criticising the govt in the entire year, because he did not get a proper chance..... Once he got a small opening, he did barge in and trying to make use of it.....

Over a period of time Indian journalism=Criticising(everything under the sun) or sensationalising.....

But the problem is others also trying to repeat his mistake.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Vyapam mega scam death toll is increasing day by day. Congress should learn from BJP as how to veil up scams as nobody died in coal or 2G scam. 

Probe into Vyapam scam uncovers yet another mysterious death, 44 dead so far - IBNLive

@nair @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Juggernautjatt said:


> Vyapam mega scam death toll is increasing day by day. Congress should learn from BJP as how to veil up scams as nobody died in coal or 2G scam.
> 
> Probe into Vyapam scam uncovers yet another mysterious death, 44 dead so far - IBNLive
> 
> @nair @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @magudi



What is this scam all about? I have seen one or 2 scrolls in news channels.......


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Vyapam mega scam death toll is increasing day by day. Congress should learn from BJP as how to veil up scams as nobody died in coal or 2G scam.
> 
> Probe into Vyapam scam uncovers yet another mysterious death, 44 dead so far - IBNLive
> 
> @nair @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @magudi



No scam detected yet air bhadhai ho bhadai Kejri be had cheez ka price badha diya hai



nair said:


> What is this scam all about? I have seen one or 2 scrolls in news channels.......



They are desperate specially the AAPTards 
Just look at what kejri is doing at in delhi


----------



## Juggernautjatt

nair said:


> What is this scam all about? I have seen one or 2 scrolls in news channels.......


Vyapam scam was a massive admission and recruitment scam involving politicians, senior officials and businessmen. There were at least 1,000 cases of forgery , false identity in the 147,000 recruitments made by the state government since 2007 and the tentacles of the scam go up to the offices of the governor, CM, ministers and RSS functionaries.
Vyapam means Vyavasik Pariksha Mandal or Professional Examination Board which was set up for conducting entrance tests for the MBBS & other professional courses. In 2007, the BJP government mandated it to conduct all recruitment tests for various government jobs -constables, nurses, teachers, police sub inspectors and all non-gazetted jobs.Some 2000 postgraduate medical seats were also sold between Rs. 5lakh to 1 crore. Unfortunately India is the only country where sale of medical seats by private medical colleges is part of official policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> What is this scam all about? I have seen one or 2 scrolls in news channels.......



Even a governer's son dead in it



Juggernautjatt said:


> Vyapam mega scam death toll is increasing day by day. Congress should learn from BJP as how to veil up scams as nobody died in coal or 2G scam.
> 
> Probe into Vyapam scam uncovers yet another mysterious death, 44 dead so far - IBNLive
> 
> 
> 
> @nair @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @magudi



Deaths in Madhya Pradesh not related to Vyapam scam, won't order CBI probe, says state Home Minister - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> *No scam detected yet* air bhadhai ho bhadai Kejri be had cheez ka price badha diya hai


But Bhakt ji your BJP Madhya Pradesh CM himself has admitted scam. 
Here's the real truth behind Vyapam scam - The Times of India





Echo_419 said:


> They are desperate specially the AAPTards
> Just look at what kejri is doing at in delhi


Concessions bhi enjoy karte ho aur criticsize bhi karte ho Ehsan faramosh............
AAP govt in Delhi notifies 80 pct cut in water, sewer charges in big relief for 1,700 unauthorised colonies | The Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Juggernautjatt said:


> Vyapam mega scam death toll is increasing day by day. Congress should learn from BJP as how to veil up scams as nobody died in coal or 2G scam.
> 
> Probe into Vyapam scam uncovers yet another mysterious death, 44 dead so far - IBNLive
> 
> @nair @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @magudi



There was suicides and murders in Congress lead scams ....2 G case accused sadiq batcha committed suicide ,Sunanda pushkar's murder (IPL scam) there are many such incidents in congress scams

Only some Media houses are finding mysteries in these death s,people of MP trust BJP ( 
BJP Wins Madhya Pradesh Bypoll -The New Indian Express )

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Old Video from Raj Thakeray, but this had me laughing like hell...
> 
> Watch from 2:26 Especially
> 
> @levina @magudi @nair @Skull and Bones @JanjaWeed


At times I do like Raj Thackeray's swashbuckling attitude, and enjoyed it more as this time his victim happened to be Arnab Go-Swami. Lolzz


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> There was suicides and murders in Congress lead scams ....2 G case accused sadiq batcha committed suicide ,Sunanda pushkar's murder (IPL scam) there are many such incidents in congress scams
> 
> Only some Media houses are finding mysteries in these death s,people of MP trust BJP (
> BJP Wins Madhya Pradesh Bypoll -The New Indian Express )



People have lost faith in the Media, ever since 2012 UP elections Media has been irrelevant when it came to forming public opinions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Random notes: If lying and bullshitting is journalism, Times Now is doing a fine job of it.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Old Video from Raj Thakeray, but this had me laughing like hell...
> 
> Watch from 2:26 Especially
> 
> @levina @magudi @nair @Skull and Bones @JanjaWeed


I know.. Watched this at the time.. & see how calm Arnab is when interviewing this guy !


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> People have lost faith in the Media, ever since 2012 UP elections Media has been irrelevant when it came to forming public opinions



Not really, remember Delhi ? Church attacks ? Christians under threat ?



JanjaWeed said:


> I know.. Watched this at the time.. & see how calm Arnab is when interviewing this guy !



Lol if Sushma and Raje don't resign it'll be a shame for Arnab unlike other channels he has made this his own prestige issue - but i have no love for aroogant BJP spokie fools who go to his show and sit dumb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rau

levina said:


> At times I do like Raj Thackeray's swashbuckling attitude, and enjoyed it more as this time his victim happened to be Arnab Go-Swami. Lolzz


Then you will also like Raj taking interview of Rajdeep Sirdesai...he literally stripped him down..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Not really, remember Delhi ? Church attacks ? Christians under threat ?



BJP never lost its vote share in Delhi , just that most of the Congies voted for AAP... So its not entirly true...


----------



## Levina

Rau said:


> Then you will also like Raj taking interview of Rajdeep Sirdesai...he literally stripped him down..


@Rau


----------



## magudi

Off topic but @Juggernautjatt 80,000 students of Class X fail English in Punjab: 'Leak of interest,' say teachers - Firstpost 
WTF ?

Maharashtra CM Devendra Fadnavis brings old passport, forces delay of flight to US by 50 minutes - IBNLive


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Vyapam scam was a massive admission and recruitment scam involving politicians, senior officials and businessmen. There were at least 1,000 cases of forgery , false identity in the 147,000 recruitments made by the state government since 2007 and the tentacles of the scam go up to the offices of the governor, CM, ministers and RSS functionaries.
> Vyapam means Vyavasik Pariksha Mandal or Professional Examination Board which was set up for conducting entrance tests for the MBBS & other professional courses. In 2007, the BJP government mandated it to conduct all recruitment tests for various government jobs -constables, nurses, teachers, police sub inspectors and all non-gazetted jobs.Some 2000 postgraduate medical seats were also sold between Rs. 5lakh to 1 crore. Unfortunately India is the only country where sale of medical seats by private medical colleges is part of official policy.



Kya baat hai RSS ko muft mien paper liya



Rau said:


> Then you will also like Raj taking interview of Rajdeep Sirdesai...he literally stripped him down..



Post reported don't post rape videos in this section 



Juggernautjatt said:


> But Bhakt ji your BJP Madhya Pradesh CM himself has admitted scam.
> Here's the real truth behind Vyapam scam - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concessions bhi enjoy karte ho aur criticsize bhi karte ho Ehsan faramosh............
> AAP govt in Delhi notifies 80 pct cut in water, sewer charges in big relief for 1,700 unauthorised colonies | The Financial Express




What concessions are you talking about there is nothing for us the middle class in this budget besides taxing us even more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

No Country For Women, Tweets Shruti Seth After Being Trolled - NDTV Movies


----------



## CorporateAffairs

magudi said:


> No Country For Women, Tweets Shruti Seth After Being Trolled - NDTV Movies


NDTV


----------



## Rau

levina said:


> @Rau
> 
> 
> View attachment 233926






and









still if cant see.....then may be its Rajdeep sardesai's wish awarded by Youtube baba that "@levina must not see this interview"


----------



## Star Wars

lol, i told last week, if he continues for another week he will turn into a joke...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gau8av

Echo_419 said:


> What concessions are you talking about there is nothing for us the middle class in this budget besides taxing us even more


people got fooled big time by all the "anti-corruption" BS, thankfully delhi is not all commies, JJ cluster people and the minority lot (who refuse to integrate, want free everything and inbreed and spout cricket team size broods) 

these are bad days but AAP will be kicked out next time around, a lot of AAPtard zombies have been waking up lately, more will be shaken out of their slumber now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

‘Disturbing’ to see BJP garnering votes in progressive state like Kerala: Congress | The Financial Express


----------



## Mr.Nair

magudi said:


> ‘Disturbing’ to see BJP garnering votes in progressive state like Kerala: Congress | The Financial Express



It's not one or two times, 5 times amazing performance 

In Aruvikkara, BJP produces five-fold increase in vote share at the cost of CPI(M) | The Indian Express

Poor commies can only cry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Star Wars said:


> Old Video from Raj Thakeray, but this had me laughing like hell...
> 
> Watch from 2:26 Especially
> 
> @levina @magudi @nair @Skull and Bones @JanjaWeed



That's nothing compared to this gem 

RAJ THACKERAY AND ARNAB GOSWAMI FIGHT - YouTube

But sadly, both SS/MNS have been a big let down when it comes to performing - more so Raj Thakeray, given that he is a good speaker and a strong politician.


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> Don't listen to him bro he is a nut case,sure their is vote bank politics and all like other states but kerala is fine,keralite muslims are fine,keralite christians are more than fine,keralite hindus are super fine
> 
> How do i know ? - i am a first class Keralite Yindoo myself
> 
> Don't let @uparyupari 's hearsay propaganda fool you,come visit us sometime and you'll know what it's like



Considering I am a Mallu, a wife who is a mallu, have a house in kerla and have extensive Family business in Kerala, I know what I am talking about. 

70-75% % of all business and commercial establishment in kerala is owned by Muslims and Christians. The Media is largely owned by them and Education sector is controlled by them. Any earning potential of a Hindu mallu lies outside kerala and in the Muslim Gulf. Their emasculation is Complete. You are just too deep in and in the middle to realise the $hit you are in. 

You Join RSS in Kerala, you become a Target . That is No joke, you get killed. You can also forget about getting a Job in Kerala.



Darmashkian said:


> BJP will never do well in Kerala. The Demographics are not tilted in it's favour+the Leftist ideology of many Keralites will prevent them from voting for a communal party like the BJP..
> 
> BJP should spend more time on states where you can actually reap dividends like Telangana, Andhra Pradesh & perhaps even Tamil Nadu



You got that right. Kerala has 20% christians and 25% muslims. That means 45% of vote is automatically ruled out. 

80% of the Hindus in kerala are "secular" and are dependent of the "minorities" for survival. So any party that remind them of this uncomfortable situation is naturally 'evil". BPJ has no chance in Kerala. Not now, not in the near future. 

That is unless the BJP capitulates to the christians and turn "secular" and protect their "interests". You can forget about muslim votes.



Echo_419 said:


> Samaj nahi ataa kisko believe kare



Belive FACTS. Not people. That way you don't have to take the easy way out. As a bonus, you get to form your own opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 233935
> 
> 
> lol, i told last week, if he continues for another week he will turn into a joke...



Let's hope it does



gau8av said:


> people got fooled big time by all the "anti-corruption" BS, thankfully delhi is not all commies, JJ cluster people and the minority lot (who refuse to integrate, want free everything and inbreed and spout cricket team size broods)
> 
> these are bad days but AAP will be kicked out next time around, a lot of AAPtard zombies have been waking up lately, more will be shaken out of their slumber now.



Exactly AAP will be finished in next 5 years


----------



## Marxist

*New York Times makes a blooper with Digvijaya Singh's photo* - 

New York Times makes a blooper with Digvijaya Singh's photo - News
*
Correction: an earlier tweet included in this article featured a satirical comment about an Indian politician seen in a photograph with his companion, not his daughter. We regret the error.*
[HASHTAG]#SelfieWithDaughter[/HASHTAG] campaign launched by Indian Prime Minister Modi a smash hit – Women in the World in Association with The New York Times – WITW

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## micky

anybody following lalit modi twitter , he is just spraying bullets on arun jaitley and congis, yesterday even he pulled sonia gandhi along with varun gandhi, he openly saying arun jaitley is congress man.......... why there is no news in anywhere here or in the news channels..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## micky

1/2 Please clarify @varungandhi80 did u or did u not come to my house in london. Whilst staying at the Ritz hotel in lon a few years ago –

— Lalit Kumar Modi (@LalitKModi) June 30, 2015

2/2 the auntie he refers to is [HASHTAG]#soniagandhi[/HASHTAG]. The sister is [HASHTAG]#soniagandhi[/HASHTAG] sister – just for clarity. pic.twitter.com/4FlUrb5xA4 — Lalit Kumar Modi (@LalitKModi) June 30, 2015

Please mr @varungandhi80 – let the world know what you told about what auntie wants – witness is our good friend world renowned astrologer.

— Lalit Kumar Modi (@LalitKModi) June 30, 2015

2/3 with his aunt. He wanted me to meet her sister from italy. I heard him next I heard from our common friend who introduced us that

— Lalit Kumar Modi (@LalitKModi) June 30, 2015

3/3 that Auntie wants 60 million dollars. Told them whaaaat are u nuts go HKG a kite. Can he deny that. I hope he does





— Lalit Kumar Modi (@LalitKModi) June 30, 2015


----------



## magudi

Congress 'offers' govt a deal: Axe Swaraj-Raje, get GST bill nod - The Times of India

@levina ji have a look : Jammu and Kashmir Minister 'Fixes' Woman Doctor's Collar, Image Goes Viral

Sp much for phenku's [HASHTAG]#selfiewithdaughter[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Congress 'offers' govt a deal: Axe Swaraj-Raje, get GST bill nod - The Times of India


Blackmail???
I hope BJP doesnt take this bait or else soon they might have to reshuffle the entire cabinet according to Congress wishes to pass bills in LS and RS. 



> @levina ji have a look : Jammu and Kashmir Minister 'Fixes' Woman Doctor's Collar, Image Goes Viral
> 
> Sp much for phenku's [HASHTAG]#selfiewithdaughter[/HASHTAG]


Dont know this man or if he has a history of mistreating women, so i wont comment.
I must add that he could have corrected her without touching her collars.


----------



## Roybot

Marxist said:


> *New York Times makes a blooper with Digvijaya Singh's photo* -
> 
> New York Times makes a blooper with Digvijaya Singh's photo - News
> *
> Correction: an earlier tweet included in this article featured a satirical comment about an Indian politician seen in a photograph with his companion, not his daughter. We regret the error.*
> [HASHTAG]#SelfieWithDaughter[/HASHTAG] campaign launched by Indian Prime Minister Modi a smash hit – Women in the World in Association with The New York Times – WITW



Well played, whoever was behind this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> *New York Times makes a blooper with Digvijaya Singh's photo* -
> 
> New York Times makes a blooper with Digvijaya Singh's photo - News
> *
> Correction: an earlier tweet included in this article featured a satirical comment about an Indian politician seen in a photograph with his companion, not his daughter. We regret the error.*
> [HASHTAG]#SelfieWithDaughter[/HASHTAG] campaign launched by Indian Prime Minister Modi a smash hit – Women in the World in Association with The New York Times – WITW


Oooops!!!
 

@Star Wars @nair @SpArK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616128192819109888
I wonder with what face BJP will face Bihar folks.
Its a tough shit for BJP now than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

| Business Standard Mobile Website

@Echo_419 @Guynextdoor2 @JanjaWeed Ambani agent confirmed

Congress scams still poping up left and right - Delhi government has no proof how Rs 19,000 crore was spent: CAG - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

magudi said:


> | Business Standard Mobile Website
> 
> @Echo_419 @Guynextdoor2 @JanjaWeed Ambani agent confirmed
> 
> Congress scams still poping up left and right - Delhi government has no proof how Rs 19,000 crore was spent: CAG - The Times of India





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616100533313540096
Twitter is full of such trends/traits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Man whoever handles Giriraj Singh's twitter acct is doing an awesome job


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615933748891115520
Jawaharlal Nehru's Wikipedia Page 'Edited' by Government Department: Congress


----------



## Rangila

Delhi government has no proof how Rs 19,000 crore was spent: CAG 

Read more at:
Delhi government has no proof how Rs 19,000 crore was spent: CAG - The Economic Times

Sheela Deepshit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Check the T-shirt of the left most person

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> | Business Standard Mobile Website
> 
> @Echo_419 @Guynextdoor2 @JanjaWeed Ambani agent confirmed
> 
> Congress scams still poping up left and right - Delhi government has no proof how Rs 19,000 crore was spent: CAG - The Times of India



Why using the BJP using CBI to arm twist the opposition in RS is beyond me everysingle one of them has dirt on his/her hands



Star Wars said:


> View attachment 234061
> 
> 
> Check the T-shirt of the left most person



Lol



Rangila said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616128192819109888
> I wonder with what face BJP will face Bihar folks.
> Its a tough shit for BJP now than before.



Sane here the battle for Bihar will be tough



levina said:


> Blackmail???
> I hope BJP doesnt take this bait or else soon they might have to reshuffle the entire cabinet according to Congress wishes to pass bills in LS and RS.
> 
> 
> Dont know this man or if he has a history of mistreating women, so i wont comment.
> I must add that he could have corrected her without touching her collars.



Agreed laanat on BJP govt if they fall for this black mail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

@Juggernautjatt @Prometheus @MilSpec 
AAP admits giving perks to party members - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Aam Aadmi Party(AAP) government in Delhi admitted that* a few party members were getting benefits like official house and cars. *

In a reply to BJP MLA O P Sharma's question, government said that t*hese members have been appointed as co-terminus staff with it. *

Government in its reply said that Bibhav Kumar, private secretary to chief minister Arvind Kejriwal and Aswathi Muralidharan, joint secretary to chief minister, have been allotted houses.

The government also said *the salary of these staff, who are in the grade pay of Rs 8,700 equivalent to senior IAS officers.*

Apart from 1*7 co-terminus staff, eight contractual staffs are hired and get Rs 60,000 to Rs 1.15 lakh. *

There are two advisors who work on the salary of Rs one per month.



Echo_419 said:


> Why using the BJP using CBI to arm twist the opposition in RS is beyond me everysingle one of them has dirt on his/her hands
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sane here the battle for Bihar will be tough
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed laanat on BJP govt if they fall for this black mail


Did you read the mail I sent you?? Did you like it, has it cleared some of your doubts?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> AAP admits giving perks to party members - The Times of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: Aam Aadmi Party(AAP) government in Delhi admitted that* a few party members were getting benefits like official house and cars. *
> 
> In a reply to BJP MLA O P Sharma's question, government said that t*hese members have been appointed as co-terminus staff with it. *
> 
> Government in its reply said that Bibhav Kumar, private secretary to chief minister Arvind Kejriwal and Aswathi Muralidharan, joint secretary to chief minister, have been allotted houses.
> 
> The government also said *the salary of these staff, who are in the grade pay of Rs 8,700 equivalent to senior IAS officers.*
> 
> Apart from 1*7 co-terminus staff, eight contractual staffs are hired and get Rs 60,000 to Rs 1.15 lakh. *
> 
> There are two advisors who work on the salary of Rs one per month.
> 
> 
> Did you read the mail I sent you?? Did you like it, has it cleared some of your doubts?



Indeed thx a lot for the mail


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> | Business Standard Mobile Website
> 
> @Echo_419 @Guynextdoor2 @JanjaWeed Ambani agent confirmed
> 
> Congress scams still poping up left and right - Delhi government has no proof how Rs 19,000 crore was spent: CAG - The Times of India


That's all right! It's only 19000 crore scam, who cares. Will keep ourselves busy with '0' rupees [HASHTAG]#Lalitgate[/HASHTAG] scam!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

JanjaWeed said:


> That's all right! It's only 19000 crore scam, who cares. Will keep ourselves busy with '0' rupees [HASHTAG]#Lalitgate[/HASHTAG] scam!



Don't be silly. 19,000 crore scam was "secular", the real danger to India is from "communal" scams like lalitgate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

uparyupari said:


> Don't be silly. 19,000 crore scam was "secular", the real danger to India is from "communal" scams like lalitgate.



Exactly lalitgate is more dangerous to secular fabric of this country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Massive investment of $120 billion will be made in railways in five years: Suresh Prabhu - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

magudi said:


> Massive investment of $120 billion will be made in railways in five years: Suresh Prabhu - The Economic Times



Very good news


----------



## Juggernautjatt

levina said:


> Oooops!!!
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @nair @SpArK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Darmashkian said:


> @Juggernautjatt @Prometheus @MilSpec
> AAP admits giving perks to party members - The Times of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: Aam Aadmi Party(AAP) government in Delhi admitted that* a few party members were getting benefits like official house and cars. *
> 
> In a reply to BJP MLA O P Sharma's question, government said that t*hese members have been appointed as co-terminus staff with it. *
> 
> Government in its reply said that Bibhav Kumar, private secretary to chief minister Arvind Kejriwal and Aswathi Muralidharan, joint secretary to chief minister, have been allotted houses.
> 
> The government also said *the salary of these staff, who are in the grade pay of Rs 8,700 equivalent to senior IAS officers.*
> 
> Apart from 1*7 co-terminus staff, eight contractual staffs are hired and get Rs 60,000 to Rs 1.15 lakh. *
> 
> There are two advisors who work on the salary of Rs one per month.
> 
> 
> Did you read the mail I sent you?? Did you like it, has it cleared some of your doubts?


At least they are not harassing common people while getting VIP treatment.
To Accommodate Union Minister Kiren Rijiju, Air India Offloaded 3, Including Child

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Check his last 3 Facebook Posts:-
Kiren Rijiju Official | Facebook

& Kiren Rijiju wasn't responsible for the offloading of those people.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

& lastly learn to admit when your party is wrong. Kejriwal is wasting the money which is paid as taxes by the people of Delhi to reward his chamchas who stood by him when he kicked out all those who just questioned him . The same money which he earns by increasing the taxes in Delhi & by increasing the tax burden on the middle class.

My cousin lives in Delhi & he has told what a joker his CM is, he agrees with @Echo_419's view of Kejru.
My friend's mother who voted for Kejriwal now regrets voting for him..

Free advice:-
I support three parties(ideologically & electorally). I praise & publicize their good work, but at the same time I have criticized them heavily when they do something wrong, the fact that I support them doesn't stop me from hesitating to attack them , publicizing their bad work or make fun of them or their leader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*Rs 526 crore for AAP govt publicity; Congress asks is it to purchase media* -

Rs 526 crore for AAP govt publicity; Congress asks is it to purchase media | The Indian Express

Kejriwal government to spend Rs 520 crores on FM radio ads

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> At least they are not harassing common people while getting VIP treatment.
> To Accommodate Union Minister Kiren Rijiju, Air India Offloaded 3, Including Child



Aapke kejri ne publicity budget 21 times badha diya hai Mubarak ho 

@magudi @Star Wars who gives a damm about public

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Aapke kejri ne publicity budget 21 times badha diya hai Mubarak ho
> 
> @magudi @Star Wars public jaye apni maa chudayee




They also increased education and health care budget many times - [HASHTAG]#swaraj[/HASHTAG] budget was the best sate budget presented by any state government after independence so what load of BS are you talking about ?

Dushyant Singh, son of Vasundhara Raje, sends legal notice to Times Now | The News Minute


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616590145853087744

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> They also increased education and health care budget many times - [HASHTAG]#swaraj[/HASHTAG] budget was the best sate budget presented by any state government after independence so what load of BS are you talking about ?
> 
> Dushyant Singh, son of Vasundhara Raje, sends legal notice to Times Now | The News Minute
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616590145853087744



Deleted


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Darmashkian said:


> Check his last 3 Facebook Posts:-
> Kiren Rijiju Official | Facebook
> 
> & Kiren Rijiju wasn't responsible for the offloading of those people.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> & lastly learn to admit when your party is wrong. Kejriwal is wasting the money which is paid as taxes by the people of Delhi to reward his chamchas who stood by him when he kicked out all those who just questioned him . The same money which he earns by increasing the taxes in Delhi & by increasing the tax burden on the middle class.
> 
> My cousin lives in Delhi & he has told what a joker his CM is, he agrees with @Echo_419's view of Kejru.
> My friend's mother who voted for Kejriwal now regrets voting for him..
> 
> Free advice:-
> I support three parties(ideologically & electorally). I praise & publicize their good work, but at the same time I have criticized them heavily when they do something wrong, the fact that I support them doesn't stop me from hesitating to attack them , publicizing their bad work or make fun of them or their leader


If he is not responsible then why civil aviation minister is apologizing on behalf of government.
Civil aviation minister apologizes over VIPs delaying Air India flights - The Times of India
Plz dude keep your moral teachings with yourself. Just tell me how many BJP fans here admitted wrongdoings of BJP governments ?
Now lets talk about taxes. You should know the fact that Akali-BJP ruled Punjab is No.1 in imposing taxes & VAT percentage. From property registeration to Petrol Diesel taxes are highest not just from Delhi but in whole country.
Lastly what is the point in quoting irrational things like my friend says this, cousin says this ? In that way even I can say that whole Punjab is regreting for voting NDA.


----------



## nair

@Echo_419 Please delete your 2 offensive posts in this thread.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Mean while here you have the real "AAAM AADMI" in delhi 

NEW DELHI: Delhi's aam aadmi chief minister, Arvind Kejriwal, has run up an electricity bill of about Rs 1.35 lakh from two meters for June at his official residence - 6, Flag Staff Road, Civil Lines.

While it is unclear how much power was consumed on account of official government work and how much was consumed at the CM's private residential quarters, the staggering amount raises questions about the issue of energy conservation propagated by the AAP government. Tata Power Delhi is, meanwhile, planning to send a notice to the CM's residence for "misinterpretation of facts", alleging that the secondary meter for office-related work should be under commercial tariff.

According to sources, two meters have been installed at the CM's premises, both in the domestic category. The one for his residence has 34 kW sanctioned load and the other with 70kW load is for the chief minister's office which holds Janata Durbar and official meetings. "Earlier, the load of the two meters, before the CM shifted to this house in April, was 70 kW total but PWD applied for an enhanced load of 104 kW. The application stated both meters should be domestic category connections," said sources. According to the latest electricity bills raised for the CM's residence, one meter recorded consumption of 2,510 units that led to a bill of Rs 22,689 payable by June 8, 2015. A secondary meter recorded a consumption of 11,637 units which amounted to a bill of Rs 1,13,598. This bill is dated June 18, 2005.

Sources said the CM's residence has over 30 air-conditioners though it is unclear how many are in his private quarters. A 35 kW domestic load, however, can take the consumption of at least 12-15 air conditioners, said officials

The discom is now arguing that the meter installed for official work should be a commercial one. "The secondary power meter is clearly meant for office work, meeting party workers, janta durbars etc which related to the commercial category. The application for load enhancement clearly stated that both meters would be used for domestic power consumption. We will have to raise revised bills in retrospect from April onwards," said sources in the discom.

"We have already stated in the past that the CM's power bill for his private residence is quite low and the secondary meter is installed for office-related work like party meetings, janta samvad etc," said a government spokesperson. "Calling the bills raised under the secondary meter as domestic bills is factually wrong. But if the connection for the secondary meter is domestic, then we will ask the general administration to change it to commercial."

Interestingly, former law minister Jitender Tomar had also applied for two domestic connections in his north Delhi residence, saying one was for his household and the second for party-related matters. Tata Power refused him a domestic connection for the second meter, saying they could given only a commercial one. "By changing Kejriwal's secondary meter connection from domestic to commercial, the bill raised will also be doubled. Commercial rates are much higher than domestic," said a power sector official.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Mean while here you have the real "AAAM AADMI" in delhi
> 
> NEW DELHI: Delhi's aam aadmi chief minister, Arvind Kejriwal, has run up an electricity bill of about Rs 1.35 lakh from two meters for June at his official residence - 6, Flag Staff Road, Civil Lines.
> 
> 
> While it is unclear how much power was consumed on account of official government work and how much was consumed at the CM's private residential quarters, the staggering amount raises questions about the issue of energy conservation propagated by the AAP government. Tata Power Delhi is, meanwhile, planning to send a notice to the CM's residence for "misinterpretation of facts", alleging that the secondary meter for office-related work should be under commercial tariff.
> 
> According to sources, two meters have been installed at the CM's premises, both in the domestic category. The one for his residence has 34 kW sanctioned load and the other with 70kW load is for the chief minister's office which holds Janata Durbar and official meetings. "Earlier, the load of the two meters, before the CM shifted to this house in April, was 70 kW total but PWD applied for an enhanced load of 104 kW. The application stated both meters should be domestic category connections," said sources. According to the latest electricity bills raised for the CM's residence, one meter recorded consumption of 2,510 units that led to a bill of Rs 22,689 payable by June 8, 2015. A secondary meter recorded a consumption of 11,637 units which amounted to a bill of Rs 1,13,598. This bill is dated June 18, 2005.
> 
> Sources said the CM's residence has over 30 air-conditioners though it is unclear how many are in his private quarters. A 35 kW domestic load, however, can take the consumption of at least 12-15 air conditioners, said officials
> 
> The discom is now arguing that the meter installed for official work should be a commercial one. "The secondary power meter is clearly meant for office work, meeting party workers, janta durbars etc which related to the commercial category. The application for load enhancement clearly stated that both meters would be used for domestic power consumption. We will have to raise revised bills in retrospect from April onwards," said sources in the discom.
> 
> "We have already stated in the past that the CM's power bill for his private residence is quite low and the secondary meter is installed for office-related work like party meetings, janta samvad etc," said a government spokesperson. "Calling the bills raised under the secondary meter as domestic bills is factually wrong. But if the connection for the secondary meter is domestic, then we will ask the general administration to change it to commercial."
> 
> Interestingly, former law minister Jitender Tomar had also applied for two domestic connections in his north Delhi residence, saying one was for his household and the second for party-related matters. Tata Power refused him a domestic connection for the second meter, saying they could given only a commercial one. "By changing Kejriwal's secondary meter connection from domestic to commercial, the bill raised will also be doubled. Commercial rates are much higher than domestic," said a power sector official.





Modi gets 21 lac bill despite being abroad all the time yet you are bothered aboutt petty 1.3 lac ?


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Aapke kejri ne publicity budget 21 times badha diya hai Mubarak ho
> 
> @magudi @Star Wars public jaye apni maa chudayee



Mujhe tag kyu kiya re ?



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616590145853087744



Awesome, this Yellow journalism from times now has been crossing all limits...


----------



## Darmashkian

@Echo_419 @Star Wars @magudi @itachiii @JanjaWeed @Hindustani78 @scionoftheindus @Mike_Brando @SarthakGanguly @Georgeclark @Nair saab @nair @kakathiya @indushek 

JAI Telangana!! Jai Secularism

Telangana Government to Celebrate Ramzan Festivities on Grand Scale

HYDERABAD: The *Telangana government today announced measures to celebrate the Ramzan festivities on a grand scale, including distribution of clothes to the poor and organising Iftar, at a cost of Rs. 26 crore.*

"The Dawat-e-Iftar used to be conducted in integratedstate (AP) as if just for the sake of it. It was made a practice to organise the event only in Hyderabad, in Jubilee Hall or another hall.





"*But, Telangana is home to 'Ganga Jamuna tehzeeb' (a culture of communal harmony). The government has decided to organise the festival in a good way,*" Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao told reporters in Hyderabad.

He said *Iftar would be organised on July 8 at the Nizam college in which four or five thousand people would attend the event.*

Mr Rao would participate in it. Ambassadors of various countries, including Turkey and Iran, would be invited for the event.

Similar events would be organised in the districts too.

Mr Rao said *1.95 lakh poor Muslim families would be offered food and clothes near mosques.*

In a fulfillment of election promise, the *TRS government would begin offering Rs. 1,000 per month to 'Imam saabs' (who conduct the prayers) and also those who give the call for prayer, Mr Rao said, adding that 5,000 mosques come under the programme.*

The i*nmates of all orphan homes across the state would be offered food on the occasion of the festival,* he said.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Telangana Allocates Rs 26 Crore for Ramadan Celebrations

HYDERABAD: The Telangana government has allocated Rs. 26 crore for celebrations during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan.

Making the announcement in Hyderabad on Thursday, Chief Minister K *Chandrasekhar Rao said the money would be spent on organising iftar dinners in mosques, distribution of clothes among the poor and payment of honorarium to imams and muezzins.

He said the government will host 'dawat-e-iftar' on a massive scale at the Nizam College Grounds here on July 8.*

*Ambassadors of Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Iran and Indonesia will be invited for the dinner.*




Though *the chief minister every year organises the iftar party, the Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) government has decided to make it a grand event. He said 4,000-5,000 people are expected to attend the dinner.*

Similar dinners will be organised in 100 mosques in Hyderabad and one mosque in each assembly constituency across the state. Food will be arranged for 1,000 people at each mosques.

*District collectors, police superintendents, ministers, parliamentarians and state legislators will attend the iftar dinners being organised to promote communal harmony.*

KCR, as the chief minister is popularly known, said *clothes worth Rs.9.75 crore will be distributed among 1.95 lakh poor Muslim families to enable them to celebrate Eid.

Another Rs.4 crore will be spent to arrange food for these families.*

The chief minister also announced that the government will pay Rs.1,000 per month to each imam and muezzin of 5,000 mosques in the state.

*The government will also arrange food in orphanages at a cost of Rs.25 lakh on July 8.*

A committee headed by Deputy Inspector General of Police A K Khan has been constituted to supervise arrangements for the main event in Hyderabad. Deputy Chief Minister Mahmood Ali will review the arrangements.

Muslims constitute 12.43 per cent of Telangana's population of 3.51 crore. They comprise about 30 per cent of the 90 lakh population of Hyderabad.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616785795924365312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616806573843681280Telangana CM to spend 26 Cr for Muslims on Eid(Ramzan)!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @Echo_419 @Star Wars @magudi @itachiii @JanjaWeed @Hindustani78 @scionoftheindus @Mike_Brando @SarthakGanguly @Georgeclark @Nair saab @nair @kakathiya @indushek
> 
> JAI Telangana!! Jai Secularism
> 
> Telangana Government to Celebrate Ramzan Festivities on Grand Scale
> 
> HYDERABAD: The *Telangana government today announced measures to celebrate the Ramzan festivities on a grand scale, including distribution of clothes to the poor and organising Iftar, at a cost of Rs. 26 crore.*
> 
> "The Dawat-e-Iftar used to be conducted in integratedstate (AP) as if just for the sake of it. It was made a practice to organise the event only in Hyderabad, in Jubilee Hall or another hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*But, Telangana is home to 'Ganga Jamuna tehzeeb' (a culture of communal harmony). The government has decided to organise the festival in a good way,*" Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao told reporters in Hyderabad.
> 
> He said *Iftar would be organised on July 8 at the Nizam college in which four or five thousand people would attend the event.*
> 
> Mr Rao would participate in it. Ambassadors of various countries, including Turkey and Iran, would be invited for the event.
> 
> Similar events would be organised in the districts too.
> 
> Mr Rao said *1.95 lakh poor Muslim families would be offered food and clothes near mosques.*
> 
> In a fulfillment of election promise, the *TRS government would begin offering Rs. 1,000 per month to 'Imam saabs' (who conduct the prayers) and also those who give the call for prayer, Mr Rao said, adding that 5,000 mosques come under the programme.*
> 
> The i*nmates of all orphan homes across the state would be offered food on the occasion of the festival,* he said.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Telangana Allocates Rs 26 Crore for Ramadan Celebrations
> 
> HYDERABAD: The Telangana government has allocated Rs. 26 crore for celebrations during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> Making the announcement in Hyderabad on Thursday, Chief Minister K *Chandrasekhar Rao said the money would be spent on organising iftar dinners in mosques, distribution of clothes among the poor and payment of honorarium to imams and muezzins.
> 
> He said the government will host 'dawat-e-iftar' on a massive scale at the Nizam College Grounds here on July 8.*
> 
> *Ambassadors of Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Iran and Indonesia will be invited for the dinner.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though *the chief minister every year organises the iftar party, the Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) government has decided to make it a grand event. He said 4,000-5,000 people are expected to attend the dinner.*
> 
> Similar dinners will be organised in 100 mosques in Hyderabad and one mosque in each assembly constituency across the state. Food will be arranged for 1,000 people at each mosques.
> 
> *District collectors, police superintendents, ministers, parliamentarians and state legislators will attend the iftar dinners being organised to promote communal harmony.*
> 
> KCR, as the chief minister is popularly known, said *clothes worth Rs.9.75 crore will be distributed among 1.95 lakh poor Muslim families to enable them to celebrate Eid.
> 
> Another Rs.4 crore will be spent to arrange food for these families.*
> 
> The chief minister also announced that the government will pay Rs.1,000 per month to each imam and muezzin of 5,000 mosques in the state.
> 
> *The government will also arrange food in orphanages at a cost of Rs.25 lakh on July 8.*
> 
> A committee headed by Deputy Inspector General of Police A K Khan has been constituted to supervise arrangements for the main event in Hyderabad. Deputy Chief Minister Mahmood Ali will review the arrangements.
> 
> Muslims constitute 12.43 per cent of Telangana's population of 3.51 crore. They comprise about 30 per cent of the 90 lakh population of Hyderabad.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616785795924365312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616806573843681280Telangana CM to spend 26 Cr for Muslims on Eid(Ramzan)!!



God help telangana



Star Wars said:


> Mujhe tag kyu kiya re ?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, this Yellow journalism from times now has been crossing all limits...




Isliye kiya ki aapko bhi pata chale 
Secular sarkare Kaise kam karti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> @itachiii -Good to see you back  Would love to know your view about the Revanth Reddy cash for votes case



Thank you bro.. I feel the idea to trap revanth is the brain child of jagan, his name isn't popping up much .. but I believe he is the one to gain much by embarrassing TDP and CBN. remember KCR wanted ysrcp to form govt and jagan to be the c.m of A.P.. there were even talks back then that jagan was instrumental in dividing A.P. TRS and YSRCP were in secret alliance to divide A.P so that they could form govt in each of these states respectively. buying mlas has always been a practice in Indian political system, Kcr himself has poached a lot of TDP mlas.. Kcr relaised that revanth is a serious threat in long run so they devised a plan to trap him and you see this hue and cry now..I hope he comes clean in the case...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> God help telangana



Sorry please say Allah instead of God when it comes to Telangana. Telangana is a secular state.

& Don't worry as long as Telangana Singham/Telangana Gandhi/Mahatma of Telangana or one of his family members is alive. Telangana needs no help 

JAI Telangana

@itachiii I agree , I feel Errabelli too was involved in this entire incident one way or the other.

One thing is sure, if Revanth gets away clean in this case... Then TG-TDP will have finally found it's leader & TG an opposition leader.

Regarding Jagan :- Sri Sri Ravi Shankar said this 1 year back in January,2014.
"Those who want AP to be divided, secretly don't want that to happen, but those who want AP to remain united, secretly want AP to be divided. " Those:- netas

Jagan has a secret alliance with KCR, THAT is now obvious seeing how his MLA in TG voted for KCR's MLC candidate.
Also I heard one of KCR's guys bought a stake in NTV(Jagan loyalist channel)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> God help telangana



I wouldn't have an issue with this if he would give as much attention to Diwali


----------



## Echo_419

nair said:


> @Echo_419 Please delete your 2 offensive posts in this thread.....



Fine but only becus I respect you



Star Wars said:


> I wouldn't have an issue with this if he would give as much attention to Diwali



I have a issue with giving out doles to Imams & Religious people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> @Echo_419 @Star Wars @magudi @itachiii @JanjaWeed @Hindustani78 @scionoftheindus @Mike_Brando @SarthakGanguly @Georgeclark @Nair saab @nair @kakathiya @indushek
> 
> JAI Telangana!! Jai Secularism
> 
> Telangana Government to Celebrate Ramzan Festivities on Grand Scale
> 
> HYDERABAD: The *Telangana government today announced measures to celebrate the Ramzan festivities on a grand scale, including distribution of clothes to the poor and organising Iftar, at a cost of Rs. 26 crore.*
> 
> "The Dawat-e-Iftar used to be conducted in integratedstate (AP) as if just for the sake of it. It was made a practice to organise the event only in Hyderabad, in Jubilee Hall or another hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*But, Telangana is home to 'Ganga Jamuna tehzeeb' (a culture of communal harmony). The government has decided to organise the festival in a good way,*" Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao told reporters in Hyderabad.
> 
> He said *Iftar would be organised on July 8 at the Nizam college in which four or five thousand people would attend the event.*
> 
> Mr Rao would participate in it. Ambassadors of various countries, including Turkey and Iran, would be invited for the event.
> 
> Similar events would be organised in the districts too.
> 
> Mr Rao said *1.95 lakh poor Muslim families would be offered food and clothes near mosques.*
> 
> In a fulfillment of election promise, the *TRS government would begin offering Rs. 1,000 per month to 'Imam saabs' (who conduct the prayers) and also those who give the call for prayer, Mr Rao said, adding that 5,000 mosques come under the programme.*
> 
> The i*nmates of all orphan homes across the state would be offered food on the occasion of the festival,* he said.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Telangana Allocates Rs 26 Crore for Ramadan Celebrations
> 
> HYDERABAD: The Telangana government has allocated Rs. 26 crore for celebrations during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> Making the announcement in Hyderabad on Thursday, Chief Minister K *Chandrasekhar Rao said the money would be spent on organising iftar dinners in mosques, distribution of clothes among the poor and payment of honorarium to imams and muezzins.
> 
> He said the government will host 'dawat-e-iftar' on a massive scale at the Nizam College Grounds here on July 8.*
> 
> *Ambassadors of Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Iran and Indonesia will be invited for the dinner.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though *the chief minister every year organises the iftar party, the Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) government has decided to make it a grand event. He said 4,000-5,000 people are expected to attend the dinner.*
> 
> Similar dinners will be organised in 100 mosques in Hyderabad and one mosque in each assembly constituency across the state. Food will be arranged for 1,000 people at each mosques.
> 
> *District collectors, police superintendents, ministers, parliamentarians and state legislators will attend the iftar dinners being organised to promote communal harmony.*
> 
> KCR, as the chief minister is popularly known, said *clothes worth Rs.9.75 crore will be distributed among 1.95 lakh poor Muslim families to enable them to celebrate Eid.
> 
> Another Rs.4 crore will be spent to arrange food for these families.*
> 
> The chief minister also announced that the government will pay Rs.1,000 per month to each imam and muezzin of 5,000 mosques in the state.
> 
> *The government will also arrange food in orphanages at a cost of Rs.25 lakh on July 8.*
> 
> A committee headed by Deputy Inspector General of Police A K Khan has been constituted to supervise arrangements for the main event in Hyderabad. Deputy Chief Minister Mahmood Ali will review the arrangements.
> 
> Muslims constitute 12.43 per cent of Telangana's population of 3.51 crore. They comprise about 30 per cent of the 90 lakh population of Hyderabad.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616785795924365312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616806573843681280Telangana CM to spend 26 Cr for Muslims on Eid(Ramzan)!!




But he spend good amounts on Bathukamma as well didn't he ?


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> "*But, Telangana is home to 'Ganga Jamuna tehzeeb' (a culture of communal harmony). The government has decided to organise the festival in a good way,*" Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao told reporters in Hyderabad.



lol... one has to only look at the roads adjoining the hindu areas in muslim neighbourhoods after eid and listen to younger owaisi idiotic speeches to see this tahzeeb...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616849823388413952
Enough ammunition for Arnob now 
RIP the lady


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> But he spend good amounts on Bathukamma as well didn't he ?


Bathukamma & Bonalu were celebrated in the name of Telangana!! He himself did a lot of drama & abused many people regarding it(rightfully), taking an U-turn on this would be embarassing.

And he didn't distribute ANY free clothes to poor Hindus back then, no special offers were made to Hindu priests & I don't recall any Orphanages getting anything special back then.

& He tried to use bathukamma as an opportunity to publicize his daughter.

@itachiii Can tell you more as he has been in Hyderabad for the last 1 year & not me


magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616849823388413952
> Enough ammunition for Arnob now
> RIP the lady



RIP ma'am . 
The incident must be investigated & if the driver was guilty or if he could try & prevent it which he did not. Then he must be punished.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> @itachiii I agree , I feel Errabelli too was involved in this entire incident one way or the other.
> 
> One thing is sure, if Revanth gets away clean in this case... Then TG-TDP will have finally found it's leader & TG an opposition leader.



Revanth was a leader on whom CBN can trust blindly... he is an orator, hard worker, self made person and young.. he is among one among those few leaders who didnt shift there loyalty even after kcr offered malkajgiri loksabha cseat during 2014 polls. TDP is the only opposition party that can fight against trs today.. congress is a lost cause.. bjp is no way in the picture..



Darmashkian said:


> Regarding Jagan :- Sri Sri Ravi Shankar said this 1 year back in January,2014.
> "Those who want AP to be divided, secretly don't want that to happen, but those who want AP to remain united, secretly want AP to be divided. " Those:- netas



true that.. 



Darmashkian said:


> Jagan has a secret alliance with KCR, THAT is now obvious seeing how his MLA in TG voted for KCR's MLC candidate.
> Also I heard one of KCR's guys bought a stake in NTV(Jagan loyalist channel)



Funny thing is no national media ever focusses on jagans corruption... infact many delhi journalists find empathy with jagans loss...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> Modi gets 21 lac bill despite being abroad all the time yet you are bothered aboutt petty 1.3 lac ?



Well I wasnt comparing both in first place.....But you cannot compare the expense of a CM of a union territory (or the size of a union territory) with the prime minister of India......... AAP is supposed to be an Aam Aadmi Party and I was just pointing out the obvious.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

itachiii said:


> Revanth was a leader on whom CBN can trust blindly... he is an orator, hard worker, self made person and young.. he is among one among those few leaders who didnt shift there loyalty even after kcr offered malkajgiri loksabha cseat during 2014 polls. TDP is the only opposition party that can fight against trs today.. congress is a lost cause.. bjp is no way in the picture..
> 
> 
> 
> true that..
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is no national media ever focusses on jagans corruption... infact many delhi journalists find empathy with jagans loss...


Revanth is a RSS product like Modi, he has a bright future (if he gets away) in almost any party!! Whether it be TDP,BJP or TRS.
There is still hope for Congress, all they have to do is get a sensible leader of opposition (& kick out the present one) & do something which increases the morale of the party/cadre in TG.

As long as the TG-BJP has people sympathetic to TRS at the top who instead of fighting against the TRS govt. want to be part of it, I expect nothing great from them

& Many of these Delhi journos have tie-ups/collaborations with Sakshi ..

Maybe that's why they love him, add the fact that he is a missionary who's father had stellar achievements in the field of dirty politics & 'destroying Hinduism in India' .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> Bathukamma & Bonalu were celebrated in the name of Telangana!! He himself did a lot of drama & abused many people regarding it(rightfully), taking an U-turn on this would be embarassing.
> 
> And he didn't distribute ANY free clothes to poor Hindus back then, no special offers were made to Hindu priests & I don't recall any Orphanages getting anything special back then.
> 
> & He tried to use bathukamma as an opportunity to publicize his daughter.
> 
> @itachiii Can tell you more as he has been in Hyderabad for the last 1 year & not me
> 
> 
> RIP ma'am .
> The incident must be investigated & if the driver was guilty or if he could try & prevent it which he did not. Then he must be punished.



I am ok with govt celebrating iftar in large scale as he allotted 500cr for development of yadgiri and vemulawada.. atleast in this case he was better than those congress bastards who would use hindu temple funds for minority appeasement... but I have problems with shadi mubarak and giving salaries to imams.. include even poor hindu girls and give them 51,000 during there marriages.. why should only muslims avail this oppurtunity? salaries for imams ?? is he trying to emulate mamata in tg ?? why not give salaries to hindu priests ?? oh wait, that would saffronise him right.. sick bastards these happen to be.. forget abt giving salaries to hindu priests let them remove govt authority on hindu temples and assets and collecting the funds offered to these temples.. that would be the greatest gift these secularists could ever give to dumb hindu majority of this nation..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Georgeclark

itachiii said:


> I am ok with govt celebrating iftar in large scale as he allotted 500cr for development of yadgiri and vemulawada.. atleast in this case he was better than those congress bastards who would use hindu temple funds for minority appeasement... but I have problems with shadi mubarak and giving salaries to imams.. include even poor hindu girls and give them 51,000 during there marriages.. why should only muslims avail this oppurtunity? salaries for imams ?? is he trying to emulate mamata in tg ?? why not give salaries to hindu priests ?? oh wait, that would saffronise him right.. sick bastards these happen to be.. forget abt giving salaries to hindu priests let them remove govt authority on hindu temples and assets and collecting the funds offered to these temples.. that would be the greatest gift these secularists could ever give to dumb hindu majority of this nation..


KCR is good, just that the ministers and MLA's he has with him, need to be rectified, working with some of them is tough, while some are really good.Plus he needs to get rid of the Pink Politics in Hyderabad city. Better put up Indian flag at Places, than the Pink Flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Georgeclark said:


> Plus he needs to get rid of the Pink Politics in Hyderabad city. Better put up Indian flag at Places, than the Pink Flag.



they are annoying.. there was news that govt ordered ghmc to remove all the posters from electric polls, metro towers, bridges etc ... still waiting for the work to start..


----------



## Georgeclark

itachiii said:


> they are annoying.. there was news that govt ordered ghmc to remove all the posters from electric polls, metro towers, bridges etc ... still waiting for the work to start..


I have myself met the man, till he himself doesn't remove his own posters, no use. See the new metro line, its all filled up with pamphlets. We told them, that we have a plan for cheap advertisement. The pamphlets on pillers and all are waste of Money, nobody hardly reads them. Best way is ban these shops with print cheap grade material. Organize them. Put up add charts and Boards, like Delhi has. Make use of them. Neat Clean and best way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Georgeclark said:


> I have myself met the man, till he himself doesn't remove his own posters, no use. See the new metro line, its all filled up with pamphlets. We told them, that we have a plan for cheap advertisement. The pamphlets on pillers and all are waste of Money, nobody hardly reads them. Best way is ban these shops with print cheap grade material. Organize them. Put up add charts and Boards, like Delhi has. Make use of them. Neat Clean and best way.



what was his response ?? they are everywhere... they destroy the beauty of the city... imagine you build a world class metro and then some idiots paste some stupid posters all over the towers.. it destroys the beauty of the project..


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616895388037988352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616875610313330688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616893077156835328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616895308237176832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616895480824344576@itachiii It seems that KCR really fears Revanth Reddy =D , CBN should try & use those phone tapping charges to get both of them out of this controversy

& Tg is the 2nd richest state in India -_- :-
Telangana seeks more borrowing room from NITI Aayog | Business Standard News

Telangana CM K Chandrashekar Rao's Rs 5-crore bullet-proof bus has opposition fuming - The Economic Times

GOvinda Govinda  :-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616494808568205312

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Georgeclark

itachiii said:


> what was his response ?? they are everywhere... they destroy the beauty of the city... imagine you build a world class metro and then some idiots paste some stupid posters all over the towers.. it destroys the beauty of the project..


He said, find me a better way. I told we have but will cost you. So he said, see we don't want that cost -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Georgeclark said:


> He said, find me a better way. I told we have but will cost you. So he said, see we don't want that cost -_-


So basically those posters will stay . Nothing will change, right -_- .

& isn't TG the 2nd richest state in India(in his own words)?? OF course he can bear that cost..
Or is he wasting too much much money on welfare/populist schemes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Georgeclark

Darmashkian said:


> So basically those posters will stay . Nothing will change, right -_- .
> 
> & isn't TG the 2nd richest state in India(in his own words)?? OF course he can bear that cost..
> Or is he wasting too much much money on welfare/populist schemes?


He is wasting too much money on getting debt off farmers, who themselves take loans to yield but instead waste that money on drinking, but Hyderabad will rise no matter what, it is second most preferred IT Destination. As you know Google is going to open its second largest office here in around 1000 Acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Georgeclark said:


> He is wasting too much money on getting debt off farmers, who themselves take loans to yield but instead waste that money on drinking, but Hyderabad will rise no matter what, it is second most preferred IT Destination. As you know Google is going to open its second largest office here in around 1000 Acres.


Hyderabad will always rise no matter what, thanks to CBN & the ecosystem created by him. It rose even under Rosaiah & Kiran Kumar Reddy, so it will rise under KCR too.

Add to his son is doing a fairly decent job in attracting investments, add to that, the good work the PM is doing abroad+Digital India project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

BJP's Premature Joy at Third Place in Kerala

Tharoor is so worried that he decides to give his weekly Modi bashing column a pause to write about BJP's premature joy


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> BJP's Premature Joy at Third Place in Kerala
> 
> Tharoor is so worried that he decides to give his weekly Modi bashing column a pause to write about BJP's premature joy



Real test of BJP is going to be in march..... that is when 140 seats are available for you.... That is when they will have to find 140 rajettan to field..... 

They should have tested the water by fielding another candidate in aruvikkara......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Real test of BJP is going to be in march..... that is when 140 seats are available for you.... That is when they will have to find 140 rajettan to field.....
> 
> They should have tested the water by fielding another candidate in aruvikkara......




It's not about assembly elections - if NDA gets another term in centre they will solidify their base in state


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> It's not about assembly elections - if NDA gets another term in centre they will solidify their base in state



I had gone thru the article.... actually the article can be considered as a neutral one to a large extent.... He speaks about CPM more and he has a point.... 

I donot agree with you when you say NDA should get another term in centre, because the current problem with BJP is not in centre, but lack of a decent or a charismatic leader in kerala..... If they can find that opening an account is not a distant dream....... for that they should target 3 or 4 constituencies where they got a chance and work.....

But the way things are going next assembly result is going to be similar to that of last year...... 65 - 75 or a 68 - 72..... But which way???? will be interesting to see....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

AAP MLAs seek pay hike from CM Arvind Kejriwal - The Economic Times


----------



## micky

oh my god i am just addicted to LKM tweets,,,,,, he is shaking this core parties

and he told , going to start a NGO , and he tweets no modi vs modi but modi vs gandhi yes.......
i am loving this man............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

micky said:


> View attachment 234914
> 
> 
> View attachment 234915
> 
> 
> View attachment 234916
> 
> 
> View attachment 234917
> 
> 
> oh my god i am just addicted to LKM tweets,,,,,, he is shaking this core parties
> 
> and he told , going to start a NGO , and he tweets no modi vs modi but modi vs gandhi yes.......
> i am loving this man............



Times group wala badr maze mar raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

nair said:


> I donot agree with you when you say NDA should get another term in centre, because the current problem with BJP is not in centre, but lack of a decent or a charismatic leader in kerala..... If they can find that opening an account is not a distant dream....... for that they should target 3 or 4 constituencies where they got a chance and work.....



what abt k.surendhran ??


----------



## nair

itachiii said:


> what abt k.surendhran ??



He is a good guy...You and energetic...... But the problem is there are 2 factions in BJP and there is a fight among BJP leaders in the state.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

nair said:


> He is a good guy...You and energetic...... But the problem is there are 2 factions in BJP and there is a fight among BJP leaders in the state.....



Damm as if they don't face enough problems alreadyb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

nair said:


> He is a good guy...You and energetic...... But the problem is there are 2 factions in BJP and there is a fight among BJP leaders in the state.....





Echo_419 said:


> Damm as if they don't face enough problems alreadyb





nair said:


> I had gone thru the article.... actually the article can be considered as a neutral one to a large extent.... He speaks about CPM more and he has a point....
> 
> I donot agree with you when you say NDA should get another term in centre, because the current problem with BJP is not in centre, but lack of a decent or a charismatic leader in kerala..... If they can find that opening an account is not a distant dream....... for that they should target 3 or 4 constituencies where they got a chance and work.....
> 
> But the way things are going next assembly result is going to be similar to that of last year...... 65 - 75 or a 68 - 72..... But which way???? will be interesting to see....



Kerala is a progressive & secular state with a strong history of Ganga-Jamuna Tehzeeb which has lasted for about 2000 years & a strong history of inclusive politics,pro-poor & pro-worker policies & progressiveness which has lasted for about 60+ years. 
It is more progressive & developed than West Bengal which the commies ruled for 35 years..

Add to that Keralites seem very content with the parties available in Kerala at the moment.

Kerala doesn't need communal, divisive & backward parties like the BJP which have a history of being conservative, pro-corporate & pro-Industrial..

Which is why BJP(Amit Shah) shouldn't & will not bother spending much time to expand in Kerala. There are greater opportunities of expansion in North-East India & the East Coast of India(From West Bengal to Tamil Nadu)


----------



## Star Wars

WTF happened with Lalit Gate ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Keeping [HASHTAG]#LalitGate[/HASHTAG] aside, this Vyapam related deaths are seriously scary.


----------



## magudi

indiatester said:


> Keeping [HASHTAG]#LalitGate[/HASHTAG] aside, this Vyapam related deaths are seriously scary.



Reality: BJP is no different from Congress atleast Congress didn't kill people to hide its scams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> WTF happened with Lalit Gate ?



Logo me dekhna band kardiyaa


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> WTF happened with Lalit Gate ?


LalitGate was put in cold storage once Auntie's $60 million deal to settle things for Lalit Modi.. & Pappu along with his Jijaaji enjoying LM's hospitality came into light!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> WTF happened with Lalit Gate ?



Dulat took over for some time.......... But i guess it will be back on headlines once monsoon session starts.....


----------



## Lord ZeN

Amit Shah in Bangalore 






_Shri AmitShah addressed Karyakartas during Maha Sampark Abhiyaan Meeting of Southern States in Bengaluru. 

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Bjp govt. is average and i don't think it is doing any remarkable work on economic front. It seems either he doesn't know what to do or he is just incompetent.


----------



## magudi

heisenberg said:


> Bjp govt. is average and i don't think it is doing any remarkable work on economic front. It seems either he doesn't know what to do or he is just incompetent.




Indian economy sprouts green shoots:A close scrutiny reveals that several sectors of the economy are witnessing a nascent pick up as the incremental reforms are slowly beginning to pay dividends - Livemint






@Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @starwars and others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Indian economy sprouts green shoots:A close scrutiny reveals that several sectors of the economy are witnessing a nascent pick up as the incremental reforms are slowly beginning to pay dividends - Livemint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @starwars and others



AAP will not succeed in this plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

WHAT UPA DID

■ UPA surrendered unallocated funds of Rs 33.63 cr in 2008-09, Rs 31.50 cr in 2009-10, Rs 587.70 cr in 2010-11

■ For digitising Wakf Board records, Rs 89 lakh was spent in 2012-13 and Rs 2.98 cr in 2013-14

■ Nothing spent on State Wakf Boards in 2012-13. In 2013-14, Rs 1.91 cr spent

■ In 2012, 36,950 women benefited as K Rehman spent Rs 10 cr for their welfare

WHAT NDA DID

■ Facilitated the empowerment of 68,675 women at a cost of Rs 13.48 cr in 2014-15

■ Spent the entire allocated amount of Rs 3 crore during 2014-15 on digitalising Wakf Board records

■ Allocated Rs 3,712.78 cr for minority affairs in budget

■ Nai Manzil scheme will help minority youths

■ Spent Rs 3.95 cr out of the allocated Rs 4 cr in 2014-15 on State Wakf Boards


Minorities Better Cared for Under Modi Regime -The New Indian Express


No news channel will show this - they are only interested in Modi trying to save 'Hindu terrorist' Colonel Purohit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

How the cash-for-vote case leaves Telangana govt with egg on its face


*Hyderabad:* Has the cash-for-vote case fallen flat on the face of the Telangana government? T*he Supreme Court’s rejection of the appeal of the Anti-Corruption Bureau (ACB) of Telangana seeking the cancellation of bail granted by the High Court of Hyderabad to TDP MLA A Revanth Reddy has delivered a body blow to the Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) and also to its government.*




Andhra Pradesh CM Chandrababu Naidu and Telangana CM K Chandrasekhar Rao.



The denouement of the cash-for-vote soap opera, which entertained the people of both states of Telangana and Andhra Pradesh, cannot be trivialised. But, surely *the state’s demeanour is giving rise to innumerable doubts whether its moves in this case have been legally diligent and politically dexterous.*
The TRS supremo Kalvakuntla Chandrashekar Rao, who appeared to have won the battle in its round one, doesn’t seem to stand ground any longer, what with the Telangana state’s arguments which are as strong as the weakest link in the script of the "assault serial".

The war of words between Chandrasekhar Rao and Chandrababu Naidu over the issue has surely taken the already strained relation between the two leaders to a breaking point. Now* the bitterness between the duo stretched to such an extent that they do not see even eye to eye. KCR skipped the dinner hosted by Governor ESL Narasimhan in the honour of President Pranab Mukherjee, while Chandrababu Naidu would stay away from a similar party scheduled soon, as he will be on a foreign tour.*

Initially, the TDP camp was certainly worried over its own credibility ebbing consequent upon the "leak' of a video footage in which Revanth Reddy was seen doling out wads of currency and also a plethora of promises on behalf of his "boss". This triggered the arrest of Reddy. Though TDP launched a broadside against KCR and the TRS for "falsely implicating" the legislator in the case, its argument remained feeble.

Once the audio tapes consisting of a conversation purportedly between none other than Chandrababu Naidu himself and Anglo-Indian MLA in the Telangana Assembly Elvis Stephenson were "leaked", the TDP appeared as if it was fighting a losing battle.

The notice issued to Satthupalli TDP MLA S Venkata Veeraiah, who “fled” to AP, and the questioning of another TDP leader Vem Narender Reddy really pushed the TDP to a corner, if not asphyxiated its rank and file.

Then came the forensic examination of the tapes and video footage, solemn statements under Section 164 by the complainant Stephenson and the three accused persons, including MLA Revanth Reddy. The dismissal of the bail plea of the accused by the ACB court has fomented the acrimony between the two political parties.

Ministers on both sides went to the extent of hurling invectives targeting Naidu and KCR, washing the proverbial dirty linen, not only in the TV talk shows, but even in public meetings and at the slightest of opportunities.

The biggest blunder on the part of the TRS in the scheme of things, if they can be called so, i*s the petition filed by Stephenson seeking the recusal of a judge hearing the appeal of one of the accused, Jerusalem Mathaiah, who is “at large” according to Telangana police. Interestingly, the high court directed the police not to arrest Mathaiah for four weeks.*

Disposing of the petition seeking his recusal, *justice Shiva Sankar Rao reprimanded the petitioner for his prayer and directed the police to file a case of contempt of court and initiate proceedings against Stephenson with the permission of the Chief Justice of the High Court of Hyderabad. The judgement came this way, in spite of the Telangana Advocate-General Ramakrishna Reddy “advising” the judge to “oblige” the appeal of Stephenson, though it was not mandatory.*

*The grant of bail to Revanth Reddy after one month of imprisonment, though not unexpected, has come as a rude shock to the TRS regime. The subsequent “victory rally” of Revanth Reddy and his inflammatory speech against the chief minister were treated as “cognizable offences” by the Telangana Police and seven cases of violation of law and several other criminal charges were slapped on the TDP MLA.*

Is this a strategic move or wreaking vengeance owing to anger triggered by “disappointment” will be known in the days to come. *But, clearly, KCR appeared to have lost the game to Chandrababu Naidu when the matter reached the precincts of judiciary.*

The egging of Telangana Advocates Association on to the Centre with a demand to carve out a separate high court for the State of Telangana at this point in time is seen as a “calculated risk” taken by the TRS leadership, albeit, from behind the scenes, that boomeranged.

The acerbic observations made by a senior office-bearer of the association about Chandrababu Naidu being a “great influencer” may have had its backlash too on the outcome of the bitterest battle between the TDP and the TRS so far.

*The redoubtable Chandrababu Naidu’s scheme of depicting the [HASHTAG]#CashforVote[/HASHTAG] case as problem simmering between the two States of AP and Telangana was a superhit, even though the KCR Administration tried to annul the same by trying to impale only the criminality involved in the infamous cash-for-vote case.*
Now will the Telangana government be able to serve notices on Chandrababu Naidu to seek his voice sample and can the TRS think of touching him even with a bargepole? It is anybody’s guess.

@itachiii @magudi @Echo_419 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That farmer is a Seema-Andhra Kamma agent who is also a TDP supporter.
Of course he can't be a Reddy or a YSRCP supporter because.....um..

JAI TELANGANA!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617905619983429633KCR also told him to shut up & had the police take him away, I hope he is all right

As I said @Echo_419 , if you remember that 'facts about TRS & KCR in the exam' link. This man is determined to build a personality cult around himself & his family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

So guys look at what's happening all over the country today - This guy Modi has completely betrayed as all. Pseudo nationalist Bharatiya Jumla Party hasn't done anything for us virat Hindus either. Am sick of defending fallacies of this directionless spineless machinery called NDA. 

Byeforever


----------



## Darmashkian

@Georgeclark This is why KCR isn't giving more money. He is more interested in wasting money on Populist & welfare schemes & on vote-bank politics measures(26 crore for Ramzan-- Ghmc Elections) & blaming TDP, Chandrababu Naidu or anybody with an Andhra connection when he discovers he has none. -_- .

& all this is happening despite TG being the second richest state in India (in KCR's own words) -_- .

Reserve Bank of India move starves Telangana of cash


*Hyderabad*: T*he Telangana government has plunged into its worst financial crisis after the Reserve Bank of India diverted Rs 1,274 crore from its account to the income-tax department to pay I-T arrears of AP Beverages Corporation last week. Unless the Centre comes to its rescue, the government will be not in a position to pay salaries for employees next month. *

Union finance minister Arun Jaitley had assured that the money would be refunded to the state government in two days, but it has not happened so far. Chief Minister K. Chandrasekhar Rao had rushed IT minister K.T. Rama Rao and chief secretary Rajiv Sharma to New Delhi last week after the RBI action. The team told Mr Jaitley that the state government was not in a position to meet its day-to-day expenses following the RBI move.

*This comes on top of the deficit crossing Rs 2,500 crore in the first three months of 2015-16. Finance officials have sounded a red alert and urged the government to take urgent steps to avert the crisis. In desperation last week, the TS government diverted Rs 500 crore NREGA funds, provided by the Centre to pay rural workers, to its treasury department to meet its daily needs.*





I*t diverted another Rs 300 crore belonging to the land regularisation scheme, lying in the accounts of tehsildars, even before it was done under the payment category. This amount was paid by nearly 30,000 applicants as the first instalment for regularisation of encroached government land in March.*

The state earned a revenue of Rs 7,261 crore in April and May and another Rs 2,000 crore was mobilised through loans. Against this, the revenue expenditure was Rs 8,500 crore. If the planend spending is included, the figure crossed Rs 10,921 crore, resulting in a revenue deficit of Rs 1,220 crore. This deficit increased to nearly Rs 2,500 crore after RBI diverted the Rs 1,274 crore to I-T department.

*“The first challenge before the government is to pay Rs 2,200 crore to banks as the second instalment of the crop loan waiver scheme. The *kharif* season is in full swing and farmers are awaiting bank loans. Banks will halt disbursal of loans if the government does not pay up,” said a senior official.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hyderabad Stinks Civic Staff to Intensify Strike - The Hans India*

*Striking employees stage protests at all circles; Home Minister appeals to them to discharge duties 
*
Hyderabad: *The strike by the Greater Hyderabad Municipal Employees union JAC seeking hike in wages and permanent employment for the outsourced employees has started to affect the sanitation works in the city.* The municipal workers registered their protest in all ward offices by raising slogans against the government. *Heaps of garbage were spread across the GHMC limits as workers on Monday boycotted the sanitation works in all parts of the city.* Protests were held in all ward offices in the GHMC limits on Monday.


On Tuesday the union would hold protests at all circles offices and on Wednesday at all zonal offices, the union leaders said. *The union has been demanding minimum wage for sanitary workers be raised from Rs 8,500 to Rs 14,170. And for the skilled workers, they want a hike in minimum wage from Rs 9,500 to Rs 17,380. *






AITUC activists burning an effigy of Chief Minister K Chandrashekar Rao at Narayanguda Crossroads in the city on Monday



A total of nine municipal corporations and 53 municipalities with 40,000 employees are participating in the stir. Apparently annoyed by the stir of the employees, Chief Minister K Chandrashekar Rao directed Home Minister Naini Narsimha Reddy and Finance Minister Eatala Rajender to talk to them and resolve the issue.

Home Minister appealed to the GHMC JAC to withdraw the strike and discharge duties. Addressing a meeting after holding a discussion along with Minister E Rajender and JAC leaders, the Home Minister said the government would take a decision on their demands. The demands would be put before Chief Minister for a final call on Tuesday, he said. Keeping Ramzan festival in view, the staff of the GHMC should attend their duties to remove garbage before it piled up, he appealed.


Chandrashekar Rao will take a final call on the demands including that of regularisation of outsourcing employees. When asked, Reddy said that the Cabinet had to take a policy decision on regularisation demand of outsourcing staff. But the municipal workers refused to call off the strike till they get a clear time-bound assurance from the Chief Minister. The two Ministers will hold another round of meeting on Tuesday afternoon.

Meanwhile, t*he AITUC leaders demanded hike in their salaries on par with the permanent employees according to the 10th PRC fitment.* They also reminded the Chief Minister that Hyderabad could not be made a world class city without the help of sanitation workers. *They further said the GHMC was not even providing proper tools to work. *

BMS leader Shanker said that the government was discriminating the municipal workers from others and looking down at them. “Telangana Chief Minister K Chandrashekar Rao who compared us with Gods and saluted us is now ignoring us. We are ready to call off the strike once the government passes a GO on salary hike and permanent employment,” he said. Labour Minister Naini Narasimha Reddy held discussion with them on June 20.

The Municipal Administration Department officials also held talks twice on June 22 and June 23 and sought 10 days time to address their demands. However, there was no response from them so far, he pointed out.AITUC Greater Hyderabad unit extended its support by burning effigy of Chandrashekar Rao at Narayanguda junction. Seven unions, which include CITU, FTU, BMS, HMS, IFTU, AITUC and TSTU served the strike notice on July 7.

@indushek @itachiii @jbgt90 @all hyderabadis 

I wonder what will happen to Swachh Telangana, Swachh Hyderabad if the strikers refuse to back down...

I think KCR could use such a moment for publicity & come out & clean the roads himself  . That could get his mind of the MPTC elections in TG & Revanth Reddy's bail  
Add to that Modi will tag & praise him on Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Georgeclark

Darmashkian said:


> @Georgeclark This is why KCR isn't giving more money. He is more interested in wasting money on Populist & welfare schemes & on vote-bank politics measures(26 crore for Ramzan-- Ghmc Elections) & blaming TDP, Chandrababu Naidu or anybody with an Andhra connection when he discovers he has none. -_- .
> 
> & all this is happening despite TG being the second richest state in India (in KCR's own words) -_- .
> 
> Reserve Bank of India move starves Telangana of cash
> 
> 
> *Hyderabad*: T*he Telangana government has plunged into its worst financial crisis after the Reserve Bank of India diverted Rs 1,274 crore from its account to the income-tax department to pay I-T arrears of AP Beverages Corporation last week. Unless the Centre comes to its rescue, the government will be not in a position to pay salaries for employees next month. *
> 
> Union finance minister Arun Jaitley had assured that the money would be refunded to the state government in two days, but it has not happened so far. Chief Minister K. Chandrasekhar Rao had rushed IT minister K.T. Rama Rao and chief secretary Rajiv Sharma to New Delhi last week after the RBI action. The team told Mr Jaitley that the state government was not in a position to meet its day-to-day expenses following the RBI move.
> 
> *This comes on top of the deficit crossing Rs 2,500 crore in the first three months of 2015-16. Finance officials have sounded a red alert and urged the government to take urgent steps to avert the crisis. In desperation last week, the TS government diverted Rs 500 crore NREGA funds, provided by the Centre to pay rural workers, to its treasury department to meet its daily needs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I*t diverted another Rs 300 crore belonging to the land regularisation scheme, lying in the accounts of tehsildars, even before it was done under the payment category. This amount was paid by nearly 30,000 applicants as the first instalment for regularisation of encroached government land in March.*
> 
> The state earned a revenue of Rs 7,261 crore in April and May and another Rs 2,000 crore was mobilised through loans. Against this, the revenue expenditure was Rs 8,500 crore. If the planend spending is included, the figure crossed Rs 10,921 crore, resulting in a revenue deficit of Rs 1,220 crore. This deficit increased to nearly Rs 2,500 crore after RBI diverted the Rs 1,274 crore to I-T department.
> 
> *“The first challenge before the government is to pay Rs 2,200 crore to banks as the second instalment of the crop loan waiver scheme. The *kharif* season is in full swing and farmers are awaiting bank loans. Banks will halt disbursal of loans if the government does not pay up,” said a senior official.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hyderabad Stinks Civic Staff to Intensify Strike - The Hans India*
> 
> *Striking employees stage protests at all circles; Home Minister appeals to them to discharge duties
> *
> Hyderabad: *The strike by the Greater Hyderabad Municipal Employees union JAC seeking hike in wages and permanent employment for the outsourced employees has started to affect the sanitation works in the city.* The municipal workers registered their protest in all ward offices by raising slogans against the government. *Heaps of garbage were spread across the GHMC limits as workers on Monday boycotted the sanitation works in all parts of the city.* Protests were held in all ward offices in the GHMC limits on Monday.
> 
> 
> On Tuesday the union would hold protests at all circles offices and on Wednesday at all zonal offices, the union leaders said. *The union has been demanding minimum wage for sanitary workers be raised from Rs 8,500 to Rs 14,170. And for the skilled workers, they want a hike in minimum wage from Rs 9,500 to Rs 17,380. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AITUC activists burning an effigy of Chief Minister K Chandrashekar Rao at Narayanguda Crossroads in the city on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> A total of nine municipal corporations and 53 municipalities with 40,000 employees are participating in the stir. Apparently annoyed by the stir of the employees, Chief Minister K Chandrashekar Rao directed Home Minister Naini Narsimha Reddy and Finance Minister Eatala Rajender to talk to them and resolve the issue.
> 
> Home Minister appealed to the GHMC JAC to withdraw the strike and discharge duties. Addressing a meeting after holding a discussion along with Minister E Rajender and JAC leaders, the Home Minister said the government would take a decision on their demands. The demands would be put before Chief Minister for a final call on Tuesday, he said. Keeping Ramzan festival in view, the staff of the GHMC should attend their duties to remove garbage before it piled up, he appealed.
> 
> 
> Chandrashekar Rao will take a final call on the demands including that of regularisation of outsourcing employees. When asked, Reddy said that the Cabinet had to take a policy decision on regularisation demand of outsourcing staff. But the municipal workers refused to call off the strike till they get a clear time-bound assurance from the Chief Minister. The two Ministers will hold another round of meeting on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Meanwhile, t*he AITUC leaders demanded hike in their salaries on par with the permanent employees according to the 10th PRC fitment.* They also reminded the Chief Minister that Hyderabad could not be made a world class city without the help of sanitation workers. *They further said the GHMC was not even providing proper tools to work. *
> 
> BMS leader Shanker said that the government was discriminating the municipal workers from others and looking down at them. “Telangana Chief Minister K Chandrashekar Rao who compared us with Gods and saluted us is now ignoring us. We are ready to call off the strike once the government passes a GO on salary hike and permanent employment,” he said. Labour Minister Naini Narasimha Reddy held discussion with them on June 20.
> 
> The Municipal Administration Department officials also held talks twice on June 22 and June 23 and sought 10 days time to address their demands. However, there was no response from them so far, he pointed out.AITUC Greater Hyderabad unit extended its support by burning effigy of Chandrashekar Rao at Narayanguda junction. Seven unions, which include CITU, FTU, BMS, HMS, IFTU, AITUC and TSTU served the strike notice on July 7.
> 
> @indushek @itachiii @jbgt90 @all hyderabadis
> 
> I wonder what will happen to Swachh Telangana, Swachh Hyderabad if the strikers refuse to back down...
> 
> I think KCR could use such a moment for publicity & come out & clean the roads himself  . That could get his mind of the MPTC elections in TG & Revanth Reddy's bail
> Add to that Modi will tag & praise him on Twitter.


true that bro, he is busy in vowing people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

magudi said:


> | Business Standard Mobile Website
> 
> @Echo_419 @Guynextdoor2 @JanjaWeed Ambani agent confirmed
> 
> Congress scams still poping up left and right - Delhi government has no proof how Rs 19,000 crore was spent: CAG - The Times of India



And there are *27000* ghost employees paid for every month by the BJP controlled Delhi municipal body. This shit goes both ways.


----------



## magudi

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And there are *27000* ghost employees paid for every month by the BJP controlled Delhi municipal body. This shit goes both ways.



Bro AAP is the only real hope for this country .What started in Delhi will soon spread to rest of the nation as well.I get mocked here whenever i say this but it is the truth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Styx

magudi said:


> Bro AAP is the only real hope for this country .What started in Delhi will soon spread to rest of the nation as well.I get mocked here whenever i say this but it is the truth


----------



## Guynextdoor2

magudi said:


> Bro AAP is the only real hope for this country .What started in Delhi will soon spread to rest of the nation as well.I get mocked here whenever i say this but it is the truth



You get mocked because you say it sarcastically. Otherwise it really is the truth. BJP is getting hammered and only hardcore Bhakt deny it. Bihar is a gone case for them, so is Punjab and Bengal. MP is getting battered due to Vyapam....where exactly are they not getting hammered now?



magudi said:


> WHAT UPA DID
> 
> ■ UPA surrendered unallocated funds of Rs 33.63 cr in 2008-09, Rs 31.50 cr in 2009-10, Rs 587.70 cr in 2010-11
> 
> ■ For digitising Wakf Board records, Rs 89 lakh was spent in 2012-13 and Rs 2.98 cr in 2013-14
> 
> ■ Nothing spent on State Wakf Boards in 2012-13. In 2013-14, Rs 1.91 cr spent
> 
> ■ In 2012, 36,950 women benefited as K Rehman spent Rs 10 cr for their welfare
> 
> WHAT NDA DID
> 
> ■ Facilitated the empowerment of 68,675 women at a cost of Rs 13.48 cr in 2014-15
> 
> ■ Spent the entire allocated amount of Rs 3 crore during 2014-15 on digitalising Wakf Board records
> 
> ■ Allocated Rs 3,712.78 cr for minority affairs in budget
> 
> ■ Nai Manzil scheme will help minority youths
> 
> ■ Spent Rs 3.95 cr out of the allocated Rs 4 cr in 2014-15 on State Wakf Boards
> 
> 
> Minorities Better Cared for Under Modi Regime -The New Indian Express
> 
> 
> No news channel will show this - they are only interested in Modi trying to save '
> Hindu terrorist' Colonel Purohit




What NDA did.....take public property and convert it into private property for Lalit Modi.....

Lalit Modi, Raje conspired to convert govt property into luxury hotel, alleges Congress - The Times of India



heisenberg said:


> Bjp govt. is average and i don't think it is doing any remarkable work on economic front. It seems either he doesn't know what to do or he is just incompetent.



And what I told about him before he came to power that he's just all dramebazzi and won't deliver is therefore proven right.

@Star Wars see the member above thinks Modi is 'average'. Why don't you fart him out of such delusions and prove to him that modiji is resplendent....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Guynextdoor2 said:


> *What NDA did*.....take public property and convert it into private property for Lalit Modi.....
> 
> Lalit Modi, Raje conspired to convert govt property into luxury hotel, alleges Congress - The Times of India




The Vyapam, Lalitgate scandals reveal a Modi sarkar far more brazen than corrupt UPA - Firstpost


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Star Wars see the member above thinks Modi is 'average'. Why don't you fart him out of such delusions and prove to him that modiji is resplendent....



you are one desperate human being...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> you are one desperate human being...



I was trying to get you to play by your strengths.....


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I was trying to get you to play by your strengths.....



As if anyone trusts the Media these days


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> As if anyone trusts the Media these days



So if they say good things about modi they're great, else they're 'presstitute'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So if they say good things about modi they're great, else they're 'presstitute'?



Good things ? when did that happen ?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Good things ? when did that happen ?



Oh so you forgot when they all took the Congress to the cleaners as a scam ridden party. How ungrateful. And if they do the same to BJP it's somehow 'presstitute'?


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh so you forgot when they all took the Congress to the cleaners as a scam ridden party. How ungrateful. And if they do the same to BJP it's somehow 'presstitute'?



I voted out congress for its vote bank politics not for the "scams" . I started doubting the accuracy of the whole "scams" long time ago...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> *I voted out congress for its vote bank politics not for the "scams" . *I started doubting the accuracy of the whole "scams" long time ago...



Correct...that's the fart part I was referring to. When it becomes clear that BJP is scam ridden, you pull something new out of the @$$ to defend them.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Bro AAP is the only real hope for this country .What started in Delhi will soon spread to rest of the nation as well.I get mocked here whenever i say this but it is the truth


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Echo_419 said:


>



Lemme give you 3 predictions:

Modi will lose in Bihar
Modi will lose in Delhi Municipal Elections (after all the 'anarchy' AAP has created)
Modi will lose in W Bengal
Modi will Lose in Punjab....

Modi 'wave' in full force.


----------



## magudi

Guynextdoor2 said:


> *Lemme give you 3 predictions:*
> 
> Modi will lose in Bihar
> Modi will lose in Delhi Municipal Elections (after all the 'anarchy' AAP has created)
> Modi will lose in W Bengal
> Modi will Lose in Punjab....
> 
> Modi 'wave' in full force.



But bhai you just gave 4 not 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Lemme give you 3 predictions:
> 
> Modi will lose in Bihar
> Modi will lose in Delhi Municipal Elections (after all the 'anarchy' AAP has created)
> Modi will lose in W Bengal
> Modi will Lose in Punjab....
> 
> Modi 'wave' in full force.



Kya hogaya BC 4 Di hai 3 nahi 
& all of those will fail except Punjab one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Echo_419 said:


> Kya hogaya BC 4 Di hai 3 nahi
> & all of those will fail except Punjab one



He will lose EACH AND EVERY one of them BC. Wake up and smell the coffee. Modi is on his way out. There is no 10 years anymore- it is 5 years.


----------



## Echo_419

Guynextdoor2 said:


> He will lose EACH AND EVERY one of them BC. Wake up and smell the coffee. Modi is on his way out. There is no 10 years anymore- it is 5 years.



I am delhiwala what's your excuse of using BC & what do you expect me to say when you are wrong saying you will give 3 argument & giving 4
& let's not get ahead of ourselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Echo_419 said:


> Ky*a hogaya BC 4 Di hai 3 nahi *
> & all of those will fail except Punjab one


Check

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Check



Are mazak that pagal 
You said you will give 3 predictions & gave 4 thats why


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Echo_419 said:


> Are mazak that pagal
> You said you will give 3 predictions & gave 4 thats why



Abe main kahan se seriously bol raha tha?


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Correct...that's the fart part I was referring to. When it becomes clear that BJP is scam ridden, you pull something new out of the @$$ to defend them.....



Scams, what scams are you talking about ? the one you making up in your head ?  The Verbal Mumbo Jumbo you folks do to convince this BS to yourself is rather hilarious...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Scams, what scams are you talking about ? the one you making up in your head ?  The Verbal Mumbo Jumbo you folks do to convince this BS to yourself is rather hilarious...




Vyapam Scam: Namrata Damor Was Murdered, Says Doctor Who Conducted Autopsy


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Vyapam Scam: Namrata Damor Was Murdered, Says Doctor Who Conducted Autopsy



Right, and how is this woman linked to the scam ?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Right, and how is this woman linked to the scam ?



My job is not to spoonfeed you. SO nowadays you're pulling stuff out even without knowing anything about the subject?


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> My job is not to spoonfeed you. SO nowadays you're pulling stuff out even without knowing anything about the subject?



So you don't know ...  .... This is what happens when you blindly believe news just to suit your Bias

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> So you don't know ...  .... This is what happens when you blindly believe news just to suit your Bias


man he really is a gone case....


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> So you don't know ...  .... This is what happens when you blindly believe news just to suit your Bias



Quoted for truth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## micky

now the new name for arun jaitley is pimp ........ lalit modi


----------



## micky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## micky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scionoftheindus

Darmashkian said:


> @Echo_419 @Star Wars @magudi @itachiii @JanjaWeed @Hindustani78 @scionoftheindus @Mike_Brando @SarthakGanguly @Georgeclark @Nair saab @nair @kakathiya @indushek
> 
> JAI Telangana!! Jai Secularism
> 
> Telangana Government to Celebrate Ramzan Festivities on Grand Scale
> 
> HYDERABAD: The *Telangana government today announced measures to celebrate the Ramzan festivities on a grand scale, including distribution of clothes to the poor and organising Iftar, at a cost of Rs. 26 crore.*
> 
> "The Dawat-e-Iftar used to be conducted in integratedstate (AP) as if just for the sake of it. It was made a practice to organise the event only in Hyderabad, in Jubilee Hall or another hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*But, Telangana is home to 'Ganga Jamuna tehzeeb' (a culture of communal harmony). The government has decided to organise the festival in a good way,*" Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao told reporters in Hyderabad.
> 
> He said *Iftar would be organised on July 8 at the Nizam college in which four or five thousand people would attend the event.*
> 
> Mr Rao would participate in it. Ambassadors of various countries, including Turkey and Iran, would be invited for the event.
> 
> Similar events would be organised in the districts too.
> 
> Mr Rao said *1.95 lakh poor Muslim families would be offered food and clothes near mosques.*
> 
> In a fulfillment of election promise, the *TRS government would begin offering Rs. 1,000 per month to 'Imam saabs' (who conduct the prayers) and also those who give the call for prayer, Mr Rao said, adding that 5,000 mosques come under the programme.*
> 
> The i*nmates of all orphan homes across the state would be offered food on the occasion of the festival,* he said.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Telangana Allocates Rs 26 Crore for Ramadan Celebrations
> 
> HYDERABAD: The Telangana government has allocated Rs. 26 crore for celebrations during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> Making the announcement in Hyderabad on Thursday, Chief Minister K *Chandrasekhar Rao said the money would be spent on organising iftar dinners in mosques, distribution of clothes among the poor and payment of honorarium to imams and muezzins.
> 
> He said the government will host 'dawat-e-iftar' on a massive scale at the Nizam College Grounds here on July 8.*
> 
> *Ambassadors of Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Iran and Indonesia will be invited for the dinner.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though *the chief minister every year organises the iftar party, the Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) government has decided to make it a grand event. He said 4,000-5,000 people are expected to attend the dinner.*
> 
> Similar dinners will be organised in 100 mosques in Hyderabad and one mosque in each assembly constituency across the state. Food will be arranged for 1,000 people at each mosques.
> 
> *District collectors, police superintendents, ministers, parliamentarians and state legislators will attend the iftar dinners being organised to promote communal harmony.*
> 
> KCR, as the chief minister is popularly known, said *clothes worth Rs.9.75 crore will be distributed among 1.95 lakh poor Muslim families to enable them to celebrate Eid.
> 
> Another Rs.4 crore will be spent to arrange food for these families.*
> 
> The chief minister also announced that the government will pay Rs.1,000 per month to each imam and muezzin of 5,000 mosques in the state.
> 
> *The government will also arrange food in orphanages at a cost of Rs.25 lakh on July 8.*
> 
> A committee headed by Deputy Inspector General of Police A K Khan has been constituted to supervise arrangements for the main event in Hyderabad. Deputy Chief Minister Mahmood Ali will review the arrangements.
> 
> Muslims constitute 12.43 per cent of Telangana's population of 3.51 crore. They comprise about 30 per cent of the 90 lakh population of Hyderabad.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616785795924365312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616806573843681280Telangana CM to spend 26 Cr for Muslims on Eid(Ramzan)!!


Nothing wrong man..Muslims should also feel that they are part of this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Darmashkian said:


> JAI Telangana!! Jai Secularism
> 
> Telangana Government to Celebrate Ramzan Festivities on Grand Scale
> 
> HYDERABAD: The *Telangana government today announced measures to celebrate the Ramzan festivities on a grand scale, including distribution of clothes to the poor and organising Iftar, at a cost of Rs. 26 crore.*
> 
> "The Dawat-e-Iftar used to be conducted in integratedstate (AP) as if just for the sake of it. It was made a practice to organise the event only in Hyderabad, in Jubilee Hall or another hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*But, Telangana is home to 'Ganga Jamuna tehzeeb' (a culture of communal harmony). The government has decided to organise the festival in a good way,*" Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao told reporters in Hyderabad.
> 
> He said *Iftar would be organised on July 8 at the Nizam college in which four or five thousand people would attend the event.*
> 
> Mr Rao would participate in it. Ambassadors of various countries, including Turkey and Iran, would be invited for the event.
> 
> Similar events would be organised in the districts too.
> 
> Mr Rao said *1.95 lakh poor Muslim families would be offered food and clothes near mosques.*
> 
> In a fulfillment of election promise, the *TRS government would begin offering Rs. 1,000 per month to 'Imam saabs' (who conduct the prayers) and also those who give the call for prayer, Mr Rao said, adding that 5,000 mosques come under the programme.*
> 
> The i*nmates of all orphan homes across the state would be offered food on the occasion of the festival,* he said.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Telangana Allocates Rs 26 Crore for Ramadan Celebrations
> 
> HYDERABAD: The Telangana government has allocated Rs. 26 crore for celebrations during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> Making the announcement in Hyderabad on Thursday, Chief Minister K *Chandrasekhar Rao said the money would be spent on organising iftar dinners in mosques, distribution of clothes among the poor and payment of honorarium to imams and muezzins.
> 
> He said the government will host 'dawat-e-iftar' on a massive scale at the Nizam College Grounds here on July 8.*
> 
> *Ambassadors of Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Iran and Indonesia will be invited for the dinner.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though *the chief minister every year organises the iftar party, the Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) government has decided to make it a grand event. He said 4,000-5,000 people are expected to attend the dinner.*
> 
> Similar dinners will be organised in 100 mosques in Hyderabad and one mosque in each assembly constituency across the state. Food will be arranged for 1,000 people at each mosques.
> 
> *District collectors, police superintendents, ministers, parliamentarians and state legislators will attend the iftar dinners being organised to promote communal harmony.*
> 
> KCR, as the chief minister is popularly known, said *clothes worth Rs.9.75 crore will be distributed among 1.95 lakh poor Muslim families to enable them to celebrate Eid.
> 
> Another Rs.4 crore will be spent to arrange food for these families.*
> 
> The chief minister also announced that the government will pay Rs.1,000 per month to each imam and muezzin of 5,000 mosques in the state.
> 
> *The government will also arrange food in orphanages at a cost of Rs.25 lakh on July 8.*
> 
> A committee headed by Deputy Inspector General of Police A K Khan has been constituted to supervise arrangements for the main event in Hyderabad. Deputy Chief Minister Mahmood Ali will review the arrangements.
> 
> Muslims constitute 12.43 per cent of Telangana's population of 3.51 crore. They comprise about 30 per cent of the 90 lakh population of Hyderabad.
> 
> 
> TS state is providing free meals for 1000 ppl in every mosque, besides clothes for 1.95 lakh ppl. Is this secularism?pic.twitter.com/E8DJZ0otDS
> 
> — deebee (@db_is_db) July 3, 2015
> 
> Telangana CM to spend 26 Cr for Muslims on Eid(Ramzan) I am expecting around 250 Cr to be spent for Hindus on Diwalipic.twitter.com/n2LJH1kRM2
> 
> — Raja Singh BJP MLA (@RajaSinghBJP) July 3, 2015
> Telangana CM to spend 26 Cr for Muslims on Eid(Ramzan)!!


When Bonaalu can be celebrated grandly then celebrating Eid at a much lower scale shouldn't be an issue.......


----------



## Star Wars

Smriti Irani should Resign !! - fail
Vasundara Raje should resign !! - fail
Sushma Swaraj should Resign !! - fail
Shivraj singh Chauhan should Resign!! -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaatram

Another AAP MLA got arrested today, whats happening boys? Modi must answer now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

German anti-Islamic group Pegida says ‘we need a leader’ like India’s Modi - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Smriti Irani should Resign !! - fail
> Vasundara Raje should resign !! - fail
> Sushma Swaraj should Resign !! - fail
> Shivraj singh Chauhan should Resign!! -



Presstitues are getting desperate day by day 



jaatram said:


> Another AAP MLA got arrested today, whats happening boys? Modi must answer now.



Mein toh the raha hu sabko arrest karlo abh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaatram

Echo_419 said:


> Presstitues are getting desperate day by day
> 
> 
> 
> Mein toh the raha hu sabko arrest karlo abh


Sabka number aayega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

_State of Punjab in total chaos under anarchist SAD-BJP government. _
Few days ago in Bathinda Punjab police lathicharged protesting teachers, a majority of them women, demanding their salaries pending from months. The police allegedly beat up, dragged and abused teachers. Three teachers, including a woman, jumped into the Sirhind canal to escape police wrath. But DSP Gurmeet Kingra and ASI Kaur Singh jumped into the canal and took them out. Before taking them to the police station, they were beaten up again. Anu Thakur of Hoshiarpur, who received serious injuries in the incident. A number of teachers, who tried to take shelter in nearby houses and shops to escape police action, were dragged out and assaulted. Many women teachers were dragged by the hair.








DSP Gurmeet Singh Kingra jumping into canal to save female teacher.




Two sides of same police.
@jaatram @Echo_419 @levina @magudi @The_Showstopper @Guynextdoor2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Guynextdoor2

@Juggernautjatt the mismanagement and drug problems of Punjab are becoming obvious to even casual travelers. ABout time the Badals were booted out

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> _State of Punjab in total chaos under anarchist SAD-BJP government. _
> Few days ago in Bathinda Punjab police lathicharged protesting teachers, a majority of them women, demanding their salaries pending from months. The police allegedly beat up, dragged and abused teachers. Three teachers, including a woman, jumped into the Sirhind canal to escape police wrath. But DSP Gurmeet Kingra and ASI Kaur Singh jumped into the canal and took them out. Before taking them to the police station, they were beaten up again. Anu Thakur of Hoshiarpur, who received serious injuries in the incident. A number of teachers, who tried to take shelter in nearby houses and shops to escape police action, were dragged out and assaulted. Many women teachers were dragged by the hair.
> View attachment 236420
> 
> View attachment 236421
> 
> DSP Gurmeet Singh Kingra jumping into canal to save female teacher.
> View attachment 236422
> 
> Two sides of same police.
> @jaatram @Echo_419 @levina @magudi @The_Showstopper @Guynextdoor2



Akalis need to be kicked out ASAP



Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Juggernautjatt the mismanagement and drug problems of Punjab are becoming obvious to even casual travelers. ABout time the Badals were booted out



Agreed high time they are kicked out ASAP


----------



## Darmashkian

@itachiii HAHAHA!!! The No.-1 hater of Andhraites, the once biggest abuser of Andhra mandi working in Telangana.... now employs Andhraites to clean up Bhadrachalam! LOL =D =D

So much for fighting for the rights of the workers of Telangana(pre-Election rhetoric), if he truly cares about them why doesn't he give in to their demands? After all TG sarkar is the 2nd richest in India(in his own words).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619403390724911104
telangana jaago andhra bhaago ante andhra wallaki udhyogam ippisthadani evariki ardham kaaledhu papam

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619363062387077120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> @itachiii HAHAHA!!! The No.-1 hater of Andhraites, the once biggest abuser of Andhra mandi working in Telangana.... now employs Andhraites to clean up Bhadrachalam! LOL =D =D
> 
> So much for fighting for the rights of the workers of Telangana(pre-Election rhetoric), if he truly cares about them why doesn't he give in to their demands? After all TG sarkar is the 2nd richest in India(in his own words).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619403390724911104
> telangana jaago andhra bhaago ante andhra wallaki udhyogam ippisthadani evariki ardham kaaledhu papam
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619363062387077120



I am not sure what development activities did kcr conducted after coming to power.. roads in hyderabad are dirtier than ever... i see sand and dust rising everywhere on roads... tg govt should solve the demands of those municipality workers and get them back to work...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

itachiii said:


> I am not sure what development activities did kcr conducted after coming to power.. ..



His family is now very well developed........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Bang Galore said:


> His family is now very well developed........



Irony is that his family has large family businesses in andhra..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indopak

BJP won 14 out 24 seats in Bihar MLC.

Bihar MLC Results -
*NDA *--- 15 seats (+10) 
*UPA *--- 09 seats (-10 )
Summary : NDA Sweeps election

Mahagathbandhan par lath chal gaya.... BJP won 12 of the 18 seats it contested

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

indopak said:


> BJP won 14 out 24 seats in Bihar MLC.
> 
> Bihar MLC Results -
> *NDA *--- 15 seats (+10)
> *UPA *--- 09 seats (-10 )
> Summary : NDA Sweeps election
> 
> Mahagathbandhan par lath chal gaya.... BJP won 12 of the 18 seats it contested


Nitish is a worried man ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

SP Supremo’s sting in UP: IPS officer records Mulayam’s threat call, releases audio clip | India Samvad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

jaatram said:


> SP Supremo’s sting in UP: IPS officer records Mulayam’s threat call, releases audio clip | India Samvad



why is no MSM highlighting it ????


----------



## jaatram

itachiii said:


> why is no MSM highlighting it ????


Because it's from a Secular State 

Sh!t that make news in Indian Main stream Media than harassment of Senior IPS officers. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619567867361562624

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

jaatram said:


> Because it's from a Secular State
> 
> Sh!t that make news in Indian Main stream Media than harassment of Senior IPS officers.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619567867361562624




Lel


----------



## Star Wars

jaatram said:


> Because it's from a Secular State
> 
> Sh!t that make news in Indian Main stream Media than harassment of Senior IPS officers.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619567867361562624



The Rising star of congress party ....Rehan Gandhi !!! 
Our future is Secure !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Juggernautjatt said:


> _State of Punjab in total chaos under anarchist SAD-BJP government. _
> Few days ago in Bathinda Punjab police lathicharged protesting teachers, a majority of them women, demanding their salaries pending from months. The police allegedly beat up, dragged and abused teachers. Three teachers, including a woman, jumped into the Sirhind canal to escape police wrath. But DSP Gurmeet Kingra and ASI Kaur Singh jumped into the canal and took them out. Before taking them to the police station, they were beaten up again. Anu Thakur of Hoshiarpur, who received serious injuries in the incident. A number of teachers, who tried to take shelter in nearby houses and shops to escape police action, were dragged out and assaulted. Many women teachers were dragged by the hair.
> View attachment 236420
> 
> View attachment 236421
> 
> DSP Gurmeet Singh Kingra jumping into canal to save female teacher.
> View attachment 236422
> 
> Two sides of same police.


Policemen are after all humans, we can find both good and bad...


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> Nitish is a worried man ...



Hope they win Bihar too they need numbers in RS for us to achieve double digit growth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Echo_419 said:


> Hope they win Bihar too they need numbers in RS for us to achieve double digit growth


Chup Kar congressi  dont change ur boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

Nair saab said:


> Chup Kar congressi  dont change ur boat



Ek zamane mei most people were congressi ............. all have changed boats to BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

uparyupari said:


> Ek zamane mei most people were congressi ............. all have changed boats to BJP



lol yea back in 2005, 2006 i remember most of the INdian of pdf were Rahul Gandhi fans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> Chup Kar congressi  dont change ur boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

uparyupari said:


> Ek zamane mei most people were congressi ............. all have changed boats to BJP


I was never a congressi at any part of life ... 

So u where also a Congressi 


Marxist said:


>



Here is a rare breed of Sanghi Communist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Star Wars said:


> lol yea back in 2005, 2006 i remember most of the INdian of pdf were Rahul Gandhi fans



The "great white hope" a.k.a Pappu has fallen hard. The new kid on the block to "save" congress and India is "Rehan" Vadra uff Rehan Gandhi. 

Here is him learning the ropes in family Jagir Amethi. .......... the dalits are running scared that he will invite himself to their house for dinner  











This 14 year old "Rajkumar" has come to stake his claim in this poverty stricken part of UP. Look at the joy in the faces of the plebs  








Nair saab said:


> I was never a congressi at any part of life ...
> So u where also a Congressi



Oh Ya. Before Modi.

Another "Gandhi" in the Making. All hail the future PM Candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Spoiled Brat....


----------



## Echo_419

uparyupari said:


> The "great white hope" a.k.a Pappu has fallen hard. The new kid on the block to "save" congress and India is "Rehan" Vadra uff Rehan Gandhi.
> 
> Here is him learning the ropes in family Jagir Amethi. .......... the dalits are running scared that he will invite himself to their house for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 14 year old "Rajkumar" has come to stake his claim in this poverty stricken part of UP. Look at the joy in the faces of the plebs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Ya. Before Modi.
> 
> Another "Gandhi" in the Making. All hail the future PM Candidate.




Spoiled brats nothing more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Thug life, Smriti Irani style.... apparently according to BBC Hingis alone won doubles championship  #prestitutes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> Chup Kar congressi  dont change ur boat



Grr  don't call me congressi again 
I am a proud citizen of Union Of Soviet Socialist Republic Of Delhi 



Star Wars said:


> View attachment 237001



Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaatram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620051275774713857


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> @jaatram @uparyupari @Star Wars @Nair saab do you guys think its a coincidence that exactly after an year of defeat some of the old congi fan boys here who've been missing in action for sometime have started to surface again.


wait for Bihar elections and they will vanish again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

magudi said:


> @jaatram @uparyupari @Star Wars @Nair saab do you guys think its a coincidence that exactly after an year of defeat some of the old congi fan boys here who've been missing in action for sometime have started to surface again.


Even I was out from focus from sometimes does that make me a Congessi as well... 

and u been congressi have been around here all the time


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> Not really most of whom we think us Congressi have a religious bias that's all



Find me a Hindu in pdf who seriously believes in congress. 

99 % are christians and muslims. Some surds are AAPtards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

PM to welcome Modi to UK despite misgivings by Indian Muslims - FT.com


----------



## jaatram

magudi said:


> PM to welcome Modi to UK despite misgivings by Indian Muslims - FT.com


I would love to see how British Pakistanis in UK would react to this visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> I don't understand what's the problem in it?It's a democracy after all and they are smart everybody looks after their own interests.Survival of the fittest remember



"Survival of the fittest " is the Law of the Jungle. 

We are trying to continue our civilized existence here. In a just and fair society (which for me is a Hindu society) interests of other are also taken care of. Including the animals, plants and environment. Needless to say, it includes people of different faith too. We believe in "satyameva Jayate" and not "Bahubali jayate"  

The same however is NOT true of christian and muslim societies. There its the survival of the fittest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> Lol what Hindu society.let's face it Followers of Dharma were historically cowards.The kind of utopian fair society that Hindus have been purportedly trying to attain is the main reason for their disdain today.It's better to come to terms with reality before its too late



I see no evidence of cowardice. Neither in the past, present nor going into the future. This is not the thread to discuss this as it will certainly derail the thread. You can open a new thread for that with your own reason for your claims. I will counter it then. 

ALL socities seek an utopian existence and ALL societies work towards achieving it (often unsuccessfully). Hindus just had been at it MUCH longer than the rest of the world so we have made more progress.What "reality" are you referring too ? You are mixing purely financial poverty with social progress.


----------



## Echo_419

uparyupari said:


> Find me a Hindu in pdf who seriously believes in congress.
> 
> 99 % are christians and muslims. Some surds are AAPtards.



Complete BS a substantial number of Christians & Muslims support BJP as well


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> I would love to see how British Pakistanis in UK would react to this visit.


They will take another Minion Men March to Trafalgar Square & fight between themselves like last time around! 



uparyupari said:


> The "great white hope" a.k.a Pappu has fallen hard. The new kid on the block to "save" congress and India is "Rehan" Vadra uff Rehan Gandhi.
> 
> Here is him learning the ropes in family Jagir Amethi. .......... the dalits are running scared that he will invite himself to their house for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 14 year old "Rajkumar" has come to stake his claim in this poverty stricken part of UP. Look at the joy in the faces of the plebs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Ya. Before Modi.
> 
> Another "Gandhi" in the Making. All hail the future PM Candidate.


Blimey...grooming has already started...& that too in Pappu's style? God help GOP supporters...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Captain Amrinder Singh in 1963 during his posting on Indo China Border

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> They will take another Minion Men March to Trafalgar Square & fight between themselves like last time around!
> 
> 
> Blimey...grooming has already started...& that too in Pappu's style? God help GOP supporters...



Hope they are trained under digvijay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Echo_419 said:


> Hope they are trained under digvijay


Lol...Digviajay Singh is Gandhi family's raj guru!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Echo_419 said:


> Complete BS a substantial number of Christians & Muslims support BJP as well


They cease to belong to their religion the moment they start supporting non-secular parties.
Koi ise Indian politics samjaho yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## uparyupari

Echo_419 said:


> Complete BS a substantial number of Christians & Muslims support BJP as well



In percentage terms its hardly substantial. I would venture to say 80% of Bohra's, 20% Shia and maybe 5-10% Sunni. 10% christians.


----------



## jaatram

Welcome to AAP ki Delhi ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

jaatram said:


> Welcome to AAP ki Delhi ....



Secularism zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

uparyupari said:


> Secularism zindabad



Nayi Nayi Muslamani zaada Allah Allah karti hai ....


----------



## uparyupari

Looks like Keju is sticking his finger right up Jung's @ss  ............. keju ko maza aah raha hai, jung ki lag rahi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 237002
> 
> Thug life, Smriti Irani style.... apparently according to BBC Hingis alone won doubles championship  #prestitutes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Looks like Chetan Bhagat decided to switch sides Abuse Hindus and then when attacked back, whines about it in Media...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

CBI Raids Activist Teesta Setalvad's Residence, Office in Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

'No. Won't Target Sushma Swaraj': Opposition 'Pact' That Excludes Congress

Don't know why nobody listens to wise old Congis these days

Btw most Congi fan boys whom i follow on twitter have recently started changing their description to include - "Proud Hindu"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

19-yr-old held for theft at Holy Child Auxilium School | The Indian Express


Turns out the Delhi missionary school vandalism/burglary was also an "inside job" (read conspiracy) to malign BJP and Hindus in general.



> *A 19-year-old boy from Manipur was behind the theft at a school in south Delhi’s Vasant Vihar in February, the Special Task Force of South District Police claimed on Monday.
> 
> The boy, identified as Rohul Moirangthem, was responsible for the theft of Rs 12,500 and two cell phones from the principal’s room at the Holy Child Auxilium School, said the police.
> 
> Incidentally, Rohul had been arrested earlier on May 29, along with his friends, for allegedly committing theft at his own school, Mount Carmel in South Campus. The STF is also looking for two more persons in connection with the theft.*
> 
> *Related*
> 
> Three youths held for trying to break into South Delhi school
> Auxilium School vandalised by robbers: Police
> Break-in, theft at convent school in Vasant Vihar
> During interrogation, Rohul reportedly disclosed that he decided to target his own school — Mount Carmel School — after he failed to clear the Accounts exam in Class 12.
> 
> *“He said that he often visited Vasant Vihar market, along with his friends, to watch movies. On the night of February 12, after consuming alcohol, he, along with his two friends, scaled the walls of Holy Child Auxilium School and committed the theft. He also revealed that they attempted to burgle the DTEA government school in Nanak Pura about a month ago,” said Deputy Commissioner of Police, South, Prem Nath.*
> 
> During the investigation, police went through the CCTV footage of Holy Child Auxilium School. The footage suggested that the accused, wearing masks, had scaled the walls of the school, damaged cameras and committed burglary, but they had left the sacred symbols and photographs untouched, said Prem Nath.
> 
> “During investigation, a team from the CFSL (Central Forensic Science Laboratory) lifted 26 prints from different places in the principal’s room. While the probe was going on, a similar incident was reported from Mount Carmel School in May, in connection with which three persons, including Rohul, were apprehended,” he added.
> 
> The DCP added that as the modus-operandi in both cases was similar, the fingerprints of the accused in the Mount Carmel School theft were sent to the lab for comparison.
> 
> “Reports of chance prints in both incidents matched that of Rohul Moirangthem. On receipt of this critical scientific evidence, the STF team, under the supervision of Inspector Rajendra Singh, started searching for Rohul, who had been granted bail in the Mount Carmel case and had gone back to Manipur, He was called in connection with South Campus case and was subsequently put under arrest on July 11,” added Prem Nath.
> 
> - See more at: 19-yr-old held for theft at Holy Child Auxilium School | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaatram

Delhi CM Kejriwal says AAP has run out of money, seeks donations

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mujraparty

We're broke, says Kejriwal in appeal for funds; Twitterati respond with #dhokhebazkejri - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty

^^^^^^^^
guys is this a coincidence ..??

Ford Foundation funding dries up as India's Modi clamps down on NGOs| Reuters


> A leading global charity has frozen $4 million in funding to India,

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## magudi

Secularism under threat : PM Modi May Skip President's Iftar Dinner Again: Sources

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Secularism under threat : PM Modi May Skip President's Iftar Dinner Again: Sources



He has to attend a foreign ministers meet I.e confrense with NE ministers



itachiii said:


> CBI Raids Activist Teesta Setalvad's Residence, Office in Mumbai



Secularism khatre mein aah raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Echo_419 said:


> Secularism khatre mein aah raha hai



haan... aur sir rahul baba he hame bacha sakte hain...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

eowyn said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> guys is this a coincidence ..??
> 
> Ford Foundation funding dries up as India's Modi clamps down on NGOs| Reuters





Essentially means Modi govt. is hitting at the heart of the problem. NO more NGO support for these guys

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

lol... 






As the Bihar Assembly polls draw near, the saris sold by these traders in the state are being packed in bags or boxes with Modi or BJP symbols on the cover.

- See more at: Surat sari traders go the whole nine yards for Modi — for Bihar | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

eowyn said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> guys is this a coincidence ..??
> 
> Ford Foundation funding dries up as India's Modi clamps down on NGOs| Reuters


There you go... Ford foundation was one of the main contributor of funds towards Kejri's NGO & many more NGO's run by leftists. This is a great move by Modi govt...just hit where it hurts the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Once a teacher at RSS school now a billionaire.




Billionaire at Heart of Vyapam Scam Funded BJP, RSS Leaders: Tax Report


----------



## Darmashkian

Jagan Mohan Reddy wears the Christian Cross while doing the Pushkar pooja during the ongoing Godavari Pushkarama

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621283086236397568















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621279497648607232

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

AAP gets donations of over Rs 6.5 lakh after Arvind Kejriwal’s public appeal | The Indian Express


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> Jagan Mohan Reddy wears the Christian Cross while doing the Pushkar pooja during the ongoing Godavari Pushkarama
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621283086236397568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621279497648607232



saala bas over action kar ra..


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> Once a teacher at RSS school now a billionaire.
> View attachment 237696
> 
> Billionaire at Heart of Vyapam Scam Funded BJP, RSS Leaders: Tax Report



It says Sudhir Sharma was an aid (personal assistant) of former minister Laxmikant Sharma.

Yeah "RSS school teacher" kaise ban gaya be ? Kuch tho sharam kar.

A lot of people donate to BJP party, crooks and judges. Same as AAP or CONgress 

How is this even relevant ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Jagan Mohan Reddy wears the Christian Cross while doing the Pushkar pooja during the ongoing Godavari Pushkarama
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621283086236397568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621279497648607232



If he has balls he should openly declare his Religion



Juggernautjatt said:


> AAP gets donations of over Rs 6.5 lakh after Arvind Kejriwal’s public appeal | The Indian Express



Kejri ki wajah she aaj petrol air bad gaya hai Mubarak ho AAPko 
& before you ask this has happened becuz of the increase in VAT


----------



## Juggernautjatt

uparyupari said:


> It says Sudhir Sharma was an aid (personal assistant) of former minister Laxmikant Sharma.
> 
> *Yeah "RSS school teacher" kaise ban gaya be *? Kuch tho sharam kar.
> 
> A lot of people donate to BJP party, crooks and judges. Same as AAP or CONgress
> 
> How is this even relevant ?


Do some google about Sudhir Sharma or check this out.
A Politician and 'His' Billionaire, Once Power Players, Now in Jail

& look who is talking about sharm......... an RSS fan 



Echo_419 said:


> Kejri ki wajah she aaj petrol air bad gaya hai Mubarak ho AAPko
> & before you ask this has happened becuz of the increase in VAT


Bro I have some questions for ya 
VAT on Petrol in Delhi is 25% now whereas VAT on Petrol in Punjab is 32.1%. 
Now BJP is protesting against VAT increase in Delhi -
BJP workers protest against AAP over petrol, diesel VAT rate hike in Delhi | Zee News
*Why is BJP silent on VAT on Petrol in Punjab ?*

VAT on Diesel in Delhi is 16.6% now and just few hours after Delhi government's VAT increase, BJP government of Haryana increased VAT on Diesel to 16.4%
Punjab, Haryana government raise VAT on diesel - The Times of India
*Why is BJP silent on VAT increase on Diesel in Haryana ?*


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Do some google about Sudhir Sharma or check this out.
> A Politician and 'His' Billionaire, Once Power Players, Now in Jail
> 
> & look who is talking about sharm......... an RSS fan
> 
> 
> Bro I have some questions for ya
> VAT on Petrol in Delhi is 25% now whereas VAT on Petrol in Punjab is 32.1%.
> Now BJP is protesting against VAT increase in Delhi -
> BJP workers protest against AAP over petrol, diesel VAT rate hike in Delhi | Zee News
> *Why is BJP silent on VAT on Petrol in Punjab ?*
> 
> VAT on Diesel in Delhi is 16.6% now and just few hours after Delhi government's VAT increase, BJP government of Haryana increased VAT on Diesel to 16.4%
> Punjab, Haryana government raise VAT on diesel - The Times of India
> *Why is BJP silent on VAT increase on Diesel in Haryana ?*



Abe akalio pe toh kutta bhi nahi thukta & there are badd apples in every org doesn't mean you have to badmouth Sangh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bro I have some questions for ya
> VAT on Petrol in Delhi is 25% now whereas VAT on Petrol in Punjab is 32.1%.
> Now BJP is protesting against VAT increase in Delhi -
> BJP workers protest against AAP over petrol, diesel VAT rate hike in Delhi | Zee News
> *Why is BJP silent on VAT on Petrol in Punjab ?*



didn't (P)AAP make fuss about rising petrol prices and kejriwal roll out plans on how to reduce the petrol price to jst rs 36/-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

itachiii said:


> didn't (P)AAP make fuss about rising petrol prices and kejriwal roll out plans on how to reduce the petrol price to jst rs 36/-



Chutoya banayega him.Delhiwalo koh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Juggernautjatt said:


> Do some google about Sudhir Sharma or check this out.
> A Politician and 'His' Billionaire, Once Power Players, Now in Jail
> 
> & look who is talking about sharm......... an RSS fan



LOL>....... you AAPtards are Shameless.  

This is what our OWN article says, 

"Laxmikant Sharma, between 2003 and 2013, was Minister for Higher and Technical Education, Culture, and Mining. *Sudhir Sharma joined him as his aide* in the early 2000s, *giving up a job as a college lecturer*, a career move that would endow him with stupendous fortune and vast political moxie."


He was not a teacher  ............. he WAS a college lecturer. Now where does it says it was a "RSS College" ?  .............. Chori pakdi gayi aaptard. 


He became rich and powerful when he became P.A to the Minister. 


As long as he was a college lecturer he was a poor man.


----------



## itachiii

Akhilesh pitches Make in UP against Make in India | Business Standard News

acc. to business standard, things made in U.P shouldn't be considered as made in India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Watching movies, TV to be dearer in Delhi as AAP govt ups taxes

@Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Watching movies, TV to be dearer in Delhi as AAP govt ups taxes
> 
> @Echo_419




Watching moveis & TVs is a Capitalist thing anyway in our USSD i.e Union of Soviet Socialist Delhi these things are discouraged 
We are instead encouraged to glorify our dear leader Arvind kejriwal ji 
Long live Marxs 
Long live Lenin 
Long live Arvind & long live the communist revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> Long live Arvind & long live the revolution



Amen..........


----------



## uparyupari

Prometheus said:


> Amen..........




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620458923309592576







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621336282262863872










Karnataka Chief Minister, Siddaramaiah,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arya Desa

Darmashkian said:


> Jagan Mohan Reddy wears the Christian Cross while doing the Pushkar pooja during the ongoing Godavari Pushkarama
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621283086236397568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621279497648607232




Look at how polluted that water is! Do they really bathe in there? You come out dirtier than when you went in!!


----------



## Mujraparty

'Kejriwal is behaving like a dictator': AAP's Punjab prospects suffer blow as three local MPs come out in open revolt | Daily Mail Online



> Three of the four Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) MPs from Punjab have risen in revolt against party chief Arvind Kejriwal in a clear signal that the unconventional party is staring at another split.


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> Amen..........



Dum hai toh pura Quote karkar,Janab Delhi mein theta hu aapnahi



eowyn said:


> 'Kejriwal is behaving like a dictator': AAP's Punjab prospects suffer blow as three local MPs come out in open revolt | Daily Mail Online



@Prometheus yeh kya ho raga hai


----------



## uparyupari

Echo_419 said:


> Dum hai toh pura Quote karkar,Janab Delhi mein theta hu aapnahi
> 
> @Prometheus yeh kya ho raga hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

@SarthakGanguly
wtf is happening in WB? I read somewhere you mentioned about these kind of things happening.

Tuktuki Mondal case

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622567184678584320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> @SarthakGanguly
> wtf is happening in WB? I read somewhere you mentioned about these kind of things happening.
> 
> Tuktuki Mondal case
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622567184678584320



Bengal's daughter: Tragic tale of Tuktuki Mandal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Bengal's daughter: Tragic tale of Tuktuki Mandal


yeah I read that piece hence i posted it here. did you look at the twist given by Indian express in the tweet? They are presenting it as a case of elopement. Fcuking sick. 

Any way more women empowering news from the secular state... 
Bengal tops UN list of missing kids, women - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> yeah I read that piece hence i posted it here. did you look at the twist given by Indian express in the tweet? They are presenting it as a case of elopement. Fcuking sick.
> 
> Any way more women empowering news from the secular state...
> Bengal tops UN list of missing kids, women - The Times of India



Whats more disappointing is we have elected so called 'Hindu nationalists' and they're sitting hands tied doing nothing


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Whats more disappointing is we have elected so called 'Hindu nationalists' and they're sitting hands tied doing nothing


I am disappointed too especially by BJP WB unit but law and order is a state subject, undue influence from center will be considered as an attack on state government.


----------



## magudi

Sonia’s flop iftar worries Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> Dum hai toh pura Quote karkar,Janab Delhi mein theta hu aapnahi
> 
> 
> 
> @Prometheus yeh kya ho raga hai




here ...........listen from people of delhi.............what "MODIA" wants to say...........what "DELHI" residents are saying...........watch full news clip (Broadcasted today)

and go cry in the corner while doing Namo namo

while on the issue of Punjab..............its a open thing...........AAP is coming to power in Punjab................If BJP went alone in 2017..........its a bright chance they will get same number of seats as congress got in delhi ..............a big zero.

with Akali dal...............BJP might be able to save deposits of its candidates.

Bhagwant Maan or Chotepur or Phoolkha will lead Punjab Govt......................u plz carry on ur namo bhakti and become more blind.....................and leave Punjab to Punjabis



uparyupari said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620458923309592576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621336282262863872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karnataka Chief Minister, Siddaramaiah,




ahem ....ahem...........for how many years u have been attending RSS school of hindutva???

I am a SIKH mate....................ur anti-muslims rants wont work on me



ranjeet said:


> I am disappointed too especially by BJP WB unit but law and order is a state subject, undue influence from center will be considered as an attack on state government.




BTW ..........is it true that OLD MONK is gonna be off soon???



magudi said:


> Whats more disappointing is we have elected so called 'Hindu nationalists' and they're sitting hands tied doing nothing




bewakoo bna diya feku neh.............


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> BTW ..........is it true that OLD MONK is gonna be off soon???


I don't know .. I never liked rum. so it won't affect me much


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I don't know .. I never liked rum. so it won't affect me much




btw ........our beloved NRI minister from punjab got nice "SEWA" with shoes in new york.

poor fella was in new york to ask for support from NRI punjabis in 2017 elections

few days ago he was in toronto ...........although he didnt got sewa...............he was politly asked to leave as crooks are needed.....

so looks like Badal BJP would have to loot more now as NRI wont be sponsering their elections

SAD Badal Toronto Conference turns to be massive failure | Sikh Siyasat News

Sikhs in NY hurl shoes at delegation led by Punjab govt minister Tota Singh - The Economic Times


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> btw ........our beloved NRI minister from punjab got nice "SEWA" with shoes in new york.
> 
> poor fella was in new york to ask for support from NRI punjabis in 2017 elections
> 
> few days ago he was in toronto ...........although he didnt got sewa...............he was politly asked to leave as crooks are needed.....
> 
> so looks like Badal BJP would have to loot more now as NRI wont be sponsering their elections
> 
> SAD Badal Toronto Conference turns to be massive failure | Sikh Siyasat News
> 
> Sikhs in NY hurl shoes at delegation led by Punjab govt minister Tota Singh - The Economic Times



yah heard about it .. how AAP MPs doing in Punjab though?


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> yah heard about it .. how AAP MPs doing in Punjab though?




pulling each others legs.....................sensing landslide win in 2017............their greed is out in the open.............so Party has kicked them in the corner ............

on side note............there is price of 500 bucks on information of our missing MP of Gurdaspur............he is missing since the elections................posters are posted all over the town ....lol.............he dont even goo to parliament


----------



## Darmashkian

Sonia’s flop iftar worries Congress


Sonia’s flop iftar worries Congress
Sonia Gandhi has been making renewed efforts to get Muslims on her side but needs to learn from past mistakes.





onia Gandhi's iftar party on Monday was meant for sending a strong message in political circles that the Congress would continue to spearhead the "secular" parties in their fight against the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and its allies. Instead, *the event turned out to be a mere political dinner, where most of the top bosses of regional outfits as well as the Left parties decided to stay away. Even amongst Muslims, very few prominent faces turned up, thus causing deep concern amongst the top Congress leadership, which has been wooing the community,* without much success, in electoral battles.

The much publicised gathering at the Ashoka Hotel was captured in a tell-all photograph published in national dailies where Sonia Gandhi was seen seated with Trinamool Congress representative Derek O'Brien and Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar. *Derek had, a day earlier, represented his party also at the iftar hosted by Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal, thus his presence indicated that for his chief, Mamata Banerjee, the Aam Aadmi Party and the Congress were to be treated at par with each other. Nitish too has been giving a lot of importance to Kejriwal and his attending Sonia Gandhi's iftar was merely to give respect to an ally, given that Bihar elections are round the corner and the Congress is expected to play second fiddle to Janata Dal (United).*

The party had stopped hosting iftar parties while it was in power and _allowed the then Prime Minister, Dr Manmohan Singh to organise this event every year. _However, in an attempt to get back its lost vote bank, Sonia Gandhi has been making renewed effort to get the Muslims on her side. In the process,* she seems unaware that it was the Congress' perceived tilt towards the minorities that had led to polarisation of the majority community in favour of Narendra Modi in the last Parliamentary polls.* The last straw was when the meeting of the Jama Majid Shahi Imam with Sonia Gandhi was widely telecast by all TV channels, resulting in the consolidation of the Hindu vote.

*The Congress, it is evident, has not learnt any lessons from its drubbing and till today has not properly analysed the reasons for its defeat last year*, though A.K. Antony did admit that its perceived inclination towards minorities had contributed to the loss. It is extremely sad that the party has done nothing to remove the causes which led to its downfall, and that* the people who were actually responsible for its rout continue to dominate while Rahul Gandhi has got all the blame. [??]*

In order to resurrect itself, the party must change its strategy and give up its obsession with the minorities as in its nearly 130 years of existence, the Congress has been fortunate to enjoy the support of all castes, communities and classes. It is only in the last ten years or so that it started deviating from its basic secular ideology and started tilting towards some communities. The only way it can hope to make a comeback is by involving all sections and not pursue actions which have boomeranged. It is nobody's case that the Congress should give up its secular beliefs altogether. But while supporting or giving added importance to the minorities, it has diluted its ideology, which the BJP under Modi's leadership very cleverly exploited.

The Congress is certainly not the preferred party of the Muslims, who have shown that they were open to supporting any regional outfit, which was in a position to stop the BJP. In the two politically important states of Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, the Muslims have continuously chosen Mulayam Singh Yadav, Mayawati, Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad Yadav over the Congress. In fact, the message which came out clearly from Sonia's iftar was that the regional parties do not wish the Congress to be revived as this would impact their influence and growth. This is something which Congress leaders must understand.

*Parliament is going to meet in the coming week and the party is still not prepared to fully involve Kamal Nath, its most experienced politician in the Lok Sabha, in its scheme of things, leaving the defence to a non combative Malikarjun Kharge and a reluctant Captain Amarinder Singh, who has time and again expressed his desire to go back and work in his state of Punjab. Rahul Gandhi had been vocal in the last segment of the budget session, but he has to cross several hurdles before he can make his presence felt in Parliament, even though he is functioning as the de-facto chief of his party.*

The *politics of iftar has become very outdated, *as in most of the parties, it is the same bunch of people who are on the guest list. Therefore, the common Muslims have understood that the annual ritual is merely symbolic. At least for the Congress, it is not going to bring in votes. The grand old party, by its unexplainable actions, continues to be the best insurance for the continuation of a BJP government at the Centre as both Muslims and Hindus view it with suspicion. Between us.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@ranjeet @Prometheus @harupridol @Star Wars @jaunty @any Assamese & Goan Members 

*US firm paid bribes to win water projects in Goa, Assam*
US firm paid bribes to win water projects in Goa, Assam | Business Standard News

*A New Jersey-based construction management firm has been charged with bribing Indian officials to win two major water developmental projects in Goa and Guwahati. The bribe, of $976,630 for a Goa project by Louis Berger, included that to a minister, the details of which have not been disclosed by the US Department of Justice.*

On Friday, t*he company agreed to pay a $17.1-million criminal fine to resolve charges that it bribed officials in India, Indonesia, Vietnam and Kuwait to secure government construction management contracts*. Two of its former executives, Richard Hirsch (61) of the Philippines and James McClung (59) of the UAE, pleaded guilty to the charges.

Previously, McClung had served as senior vice-president, responsible for the firm’s operations in India and Vietnam.

Sentencing hearings for Hirsch and McClung are scheduled for November 5 this year.

The *Indian government, assisted by its Japanese counterpart, had initiated the five-year Goa water supply and sewerage project to expand, rehabilitate and build water and sewerage facilities. Louis Berger was part of a consortium responsible for the project in Goa. The consortium included two Japanese firms and an Indian partner.*

The team developed a project management information system and plan, evaluated bids, reviewed design and construction plans, and ensured quality work was done on time and within the budget, the company said on its website.

In an 11-page charge sheet, US federal prosecutors alleged *Louis Berger maintained a detailed diary and account of bribery to Indian officials*. On August 26, 2010, _“a consortium partner prepared a payment-tracking schedule, stating the company had paid $976,630 in bribes in connection with the Goa project to date”_, federal prosecutors told a court in New Jersey.

“Along with several consortium partners,* the company won two water development projects in Goa and Guwahati. The company paid bribes to win both these contracts*,” the prosecutors alleged.

On August 17, 2010, a consortium partner sent an e-mail to James McClung, stating, “As discussed, I enclose the details, as provided by (the third-party intermediary). I have also added the details of amounts paid to (the company) as of date by (the consortium partner) in the same sheet.”

The attachment included an entry: “_Paid by (an agent of the company) to the minister on behalf of the agent,_” the prosecutors said.

According to court documents, the company, through its employees and agents,* used terms such as “commitment fee”, “counterpart per diem”, “marketing fee” and “field operations expenses” as codes to conceal the true nature of the payments and utilised cash disbursement forms and invoices that didn’t truthfully describe the services provided or the purpose of the payment*.

The documents showed the company, through its employees, agents and consortium partners, kept track of the bribe payments by circulating a spreadsheet among them, which showed the proportionate share of every bribe they had paid the officials overseeing their work on the Goa and Guwahati projects.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Welcome to Islamic republic of Secular West Bengal. 

Bengal's daughter: Tragic tale of Tuktuki Mandal

Apparently she has been traced and saying she don't want to live with her father but with her rapist. 

@JanjaWeed @magudi @levina @Darmashkian @halupridol @Rain Man @Star Wars @Tridibans @Mike_Brando @SarthakGanguly @doppelganger @danger007 @HariPrasad @thesolar65

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Secularism at its best


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Welcome to Islamic republic of Secular West Bengal.
> 
> Bengal's daughter: Tragic tale of Tuktuki Mandal
> 
> Apparently she has been traced and saying she don't want to live with her father but with her rapist.
> 
> @JanjaWeed @magudi @levina @Darmashkian @halupridol @Rain Man @Star Wars @Tridibans @Mike_Brando @SarthakGanguly @doppelganger @danger007 @HariPrasad @thesolar65



God save Bengal


----------



## ranjeet

Marxist said:


> Secularism at its best
> 
> View attachment 239297


Indian express said she was in love with the guy who kidnapped her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

ranjeet said:


> Indian express said she was in love with the guy who kidnapped her.



so Indian express claims a 10th class student is in love with a goon so he has every right to kidnap her and rape her... good I am loving this nation even more..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

itachiii said:


> so Indian express claims a 10th class student is in love with a goon so he has every right to kidnap her and rape her... good I am loving this nation even more..



Here another tweet from the Secular derek who cried like a whore when that Nun got rapped but now trying to portray that nothing has happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

ranjeet said:


> Here another tweet from the Secular derek who cried like a whore when that Nun got rapped but now trying to portray that nothing has happened.



west bengal looks like a gone case.. and the most disappointing situation is, as every day passes by things are deteriorating for hindus and yet no resistance from coward hindu bengalis...


----------



## ranjeet

itachiii said:


> west bengal looks like a gone case.. and the most disappointing situation is, as every day passes by things are deteriorating for hindus and yet no resistance from coward hindu bengalis...


This is not a recent phenomena its been happening for long now. 

Bengal tops UN list of missing kids, women - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

itachiii said:


> west bengal looks like a gone case.. and the most disappointing situation is, as every day passes by things are deteriorating for hindus and yet no resistance from coward hindu bengalis...



stop feeling sorry for them. Everyone is responsible for his/her own actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

How UPA govt subsidies contributed to the real estate bubble - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

@micky Land Bill stuck in Parliament: Modi may have to rethink Arun Jaitley as FM - Firstpost


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> @micky Land Bill stuck in Parliament: Modi may have to rethink Arun Jaitley as FM - Firstpost


How dare someone suggest to rethink about the Real PM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> How dare someone suggest to rethink about the Real PM?





The author is also a hardcore bhakt like us(a rarity in his profession) but even he feels Real PM should be removed so something seriously messed up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

@JanjaWeed @magudi

new twist to the drama.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623561506811031552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623566581088456704

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> The author is also a hardcore bhakt like us(a rarity in his profession) but even he feels Real PM should be removed so something seriously messed up



Suresh Prabu may most likely end up as FM... i honestly don't see him going on for 5 years...


----------



## magudi

So this happened 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623681955498868736
then this 

Congress postpones 'silent dharna' against Centre, says it will wait and watch Sushma's defence: sources - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> So this happened
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623681955498868736
> then this
> 
> Congress postpones 'silent dharna' against Centre, says it will wait and watch Sushma's defence: sources - IBNLive



Ye kya ho gaya


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Ye kya ho gaya




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623723174643929092

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Upset over facing shoes & strong agitations in Canada & US Akali ministers are blaming one of the best Police services in the world. According to them Canadian Police is useless & nothing in front of Punjab Police.
Upset Sikandar Maluka Terms Canadian Police Nalayak | Sikh Siyasat News
Shoe hurled at minister in New York - Sakshi Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623750662619140096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623813385897938944
'You Always Do This': Sonia Gandhi Scolds Tharoor for Comments Gone Public

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623750662619140096



how is GST bill against farmers ???


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623793471078273024
Bhagwan hamare Congress ki raksha kare _/\_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Upset over facing shoes & strong agitations in Canada & US Akali ministers are blaming one of the best Police services in the world. According to them Canadian Police is useless & nothing in front of Punjab Police.
> Upset Sikandar Maluka Terms Canadian Police Nalayak | Sikh Siyasat News
> Shoe hurled at minister in New York - Sakshi Post


I heard Delhi Police took supari to kill AAP leaders, is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623793471078273024
Bhagwan hamare Congress ki raksha kare _/\_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623793471078273024
> Bhagwan hamare Congress ki raksha kare _/\_



Congress comes down hard on corruption .. sting in the morning and suspension by the evening. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623830884467081216

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623793471078273024
> Bhagwan hamare Congress ki raksha kare _/\_



Scam even on Disaster Relief..Hai ram ye log kab sutherenge

Majority of Provisions of GST Bill Endorsed by Rajya Sabha Panel


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623806446392623104

bloodyhell ............for a second i thought, Kalam was gone.....WTF is with the Garlands ????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Scam even on Disaster Relief..Hai ram ye log kab sutherenge
> 
> Majority of Provisions of GST Bill Endorsed by Rajya Sabha Panel
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623806446392623104
> 
> bloodyhell ............for a second i thought, Kalam was gone.....WTF is with the Garlands ????



This almost gave me a heart attack


----------



## magudi

Lalit Modi: P Chidambaram Sought My Favours For His Son’s Business - The Quint

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Lalit Modi: P Chidambaram Sought My Favours For His Son’s Business - The Quint



Ye Kamina london mai Bhaitkar sabko chutiya bana raha hai


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> how is GST bill against farmers ???



That is the kind of politicians we have


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Lalit Modi: P Chidambaram Sought My Favours For His Son’s Business - The Quint


Lalit Modi also shared few things about the "Real" PM.



Star Wars said:


> Ye Kamina london mai Bhaitkar sabko chutiya bana raha hai


He should have taken few laxatives and cleaned his bowels in one go when people threw sh!t at him first. No one is interested in his daily constipated turd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

The way forward for the NDA is thus the following:

One, make ease of business the focus by changing rules and regulations that don’t need legislation. Even the UPA land law can be made ineffective through rules to subvert its intent. A permanent committee merely to look at rules that retard business growth is the need of the hour. This committee should keep chipping away at pointless rules or regulations that merely irritate or hinder business.

Two, use article 254(2) liberally to encourage BJP and other non-Congress states to legislate land and labour reforms. This article allows state laws to supersede central ones on the concurrent list as long as the centre agrees.

Three, use the budget more effectively for reforms. Budgets being money bills cannot be blocked by the Rajya Sabha.

Four, introduce all reform legislation at one go and get them passed in the Lok Sabha, preferably in the monsoon session. Then, if the Rajya Sabha sits on them endlessly, the government should be able to call a joint session of parliament to get them passed. Joint sessions can be called only if one of the these conditions is fulfilled: a bill passed by the Lok Sabha is rejected by the Rajya Sabha or amended by it; or the Rajya Sabha sits on a bill beyond six months. If all bills the government wants are passed by the Lok Sabha in the monsoon session, the government can let the Rajya Sabha sit on them till February 2016 and then call a joint session for final passing – that is assuming it can’t get the opposition to help out.

What the NDA cannot afford to do is pay the Congress ransom demand. The current Congress ransom demand is unlikely to be its last. Blackmail cannot be allowed to win.


Don't cede an inch on Sushma Swaraj: Government can't afford to pay Cong ransom - Firstpost

AAP's Alka Lamba attacked with eggs in Delhi University

'Sau Khoon Maaf,' Says Mulayam Singh on Why He Won't Attack Sushma Swaraj


On Twitter Handle, Sushma Swaraj Back as 'Foreign Minister'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

*Patna:* A Patna civil court has filed a complaint against Prime Minister Narendra Modi on behalf of his wife Jashodaben. Patna’s CJM has filed the complaint which states that after so many years of marriage still she has not been given the rights of the wife over her husband’s home.

According to the report published in Dainik Jagran, the court hearing in the case will be held today. On behalf of Jashodaben, Bihar Congress Committee’s former Chief Secretary Dr. Vinay Kumar Singh also known as ‘Bihari Bhaiyya’ has requested Patna’s CJM to file a complaint against Prime Minister Narendra Modi for domestic violence on Tuesday. As per the filed complaint, Narendra Modi married Jashodaben in 1968, but left her to join Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh.

In the meanwhile, Jashodaben was not given the rights over her husband’s home. According to the complaint, it has been requested that Narendra Modi must receive the court notice in this context as soon as he reaches the Patna’s Airport.


Patna court to hear plea in domestic violence case against Narendra Modi on behalf of Jashodaben | India Samvad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> *Patna:* A Patna civil court has filed a complaint against Prime Minister Narendra Modi on behalf of his wife Jashodaben. Patna’s CJM has filed the complaint which states that after so many years of marriage still she has not been given the rights of the wife over her husband’s home.
> 
> According to the report published in Dainik Jagran, the court hearing in the case will be held today. On behalf of Jashodaben, Bihar Congress Committee’s former Chief Secretary Dr. Vinay Kumar Singh also known as ‘Bihari Bhaiyya’ has requested Patna’s CJM to file a complaint against Prime Minister Narendra Modi for domestic violence on Tuesday. As per the filed complaint, Narendra Modi married Jashodaben in 1968, but left her to join Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh.
> 
> In the meanwhile, Jashodaben was not given the rights over her husband’s home. According to the complaint, it has been requested that Narendra Modi must receive the court notice in this context as soon as he reaches the Patna’s Airport.
> 
> 
> Patna court to hear plea in domestic violence case against Narendra Modi on behalf of Jashodaben | India Samvad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

WTF is this? 





@JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @magudi @GURU DUTT @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @magudi @GURU DUTT @Star Wars




Looks photoshopped.... look at the straight line of the wordings even when the two leather cloths are separating at one point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Looks photoshopped.... look at the straight line of the wordings even when the two leather cloths are separating at one point


A secular journalist posted it ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623867752038580224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*Minorities have become majority in Kerala: BJP*

Minorities have become majority in Kerala: BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> *Minorities have become majority in Kerala: BJP*
> 
> Minorities have become majority in Kerala: BJP



Which means i am technically from a Minority community


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @magudi @GURU DUTT @Star Wars


new cult is being cultivated in Delhi! i hope it's not contagious... could be disastrous if it spreads across the country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> *Minorities have become majority in Kerala: BJP*
> 
> Minorities have become majority in Kerala: BJP



Good , time to ask for more reservations and benefits from acts like RTE , don't miss the opportunity

PM relents, may agree to amend Land Bill - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

WTF ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> WTF ....


Kalyug!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> WTF ....




Is this some retarded way of appeasing Hindus ???


----------



## tuo padre

ranjeet said:


> WTF ....


Did they forget the skullcap??. Minority will not forgive this. Down down lalu. Hail sickularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> *Minorities have become majority in Kerala: BJP*
> 
> Minorities have become majority in Kerala: BJP


yet another BJP propaganda to create unnecessary hatred,violence and fear...Where did you get this 52% figure??.Minorities are at most 46% in the state(M-26%,C-20%)..Its not a surprise,Kerala has good sizeable minority population from the very past..BJP needs hindu consolidation in the state to open accounts..
loosing Keralite identity??..Says the sanghis,who loves Sanskrit/Hindi and NI culture more than their mother tongue and culture..At least we don't speak or give more importance to anyother language than our Malayalam..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> yet another BJP propaganda to create unnecessary hatred,violence and fear...Where did you get this 52% figure??.Minorities are at most 46% in the state(M-26%,C-20%)..Its not a surprise,Kerala has good sizeable minority population from the very past..BJP needs hindu consolidation in the state to open accounts..
> loosing Keralite identity??..Says the sanghis,who loves Sanskrit/Hindi and NI culture more than their mother tongue and culture..At least we don't speak or give more importance to anyother language than our Malayalam..



Says a Joshua society christian ,who wants to divide nation on language ,ethnicity ...etc ....Hindu consolidation is happening in state CPI and CPI (M) leaders panic statements show it ....BJP is doing good thing by Consolidating Hindu votes

There is no such thing called Kerala identity these days ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @magudi @GURU DUTT @Star Wars



What can I say Delhi mei bade Chutiyee rahete hai



magudi said:


> The way forward for the NDA is thus the following:
> 
> One, make ease of business the focus by changing rules and regulations that don’t need legislation. Even the UPA land law can be made ineffective through rules to subvert its intent. A permanent committee merely to look at rules that retard business growth is the need of the hour. This committee should keep chipping away at pointless rules or regulations that merely irritate or hinder business.
> 
> Two, use article 254(2) liberally to encourage BJP and other non-Congress states to legislate land and labour reforms. This article allows state laws to supersede central ones on the concurrent list as long as the centre agrees.
> 
> Three, use the budget more effectively for reforms. Budgets being money bills cannot be blocked by the Rajya Sabha.
> 
> Four, introduce all reform legislation at one go and get them passed in the Lok Sabha, preferably in the monsoon session. Then, if the Rajya Sabha sits on them endlessly, the government should be able to call a joint session of parliament to get them passed. Joint sessions can be called only if one of the these conditions is fulfilled: a bill passed by the Lok Sabha is rejected by the Rajya Sabha or amended by it; or the Rajya Sabha sits on a bill beyond six months. If all bills the government wants are passed by the Lok Sabha in the monsoon session, the government can let the Rajya Sabha sit on them till February 2016 and then call a joint session for final passing – that is assuming it can’t get the opposition to help out.
> 
> What the NDA cannot afford to do is pay the Congress ransom demand. The current Congress ransom demand is unlikely to be its last. Blackmail cannot be allowed to win.
> 
> 
> Don't cede an inch on Sushma Swaraj: Government can't afford to pay Cong ransom - Firstpost
> 
> AAP's Alka Lamba attacked with eggs in Delhi University
> 
> 'Sau Khoon Maaf,' Says Mulayam Singh on Why He Won't Attack Sushma Swaraj
> 
> 
> On Twitter Handle, Sushma Swaraj Back as 'Foreign Minister'



Exactly I don't know why the NDA is moving so slow on reforms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> ....BJP is doing good thing by Consolidating Hindu votes
> ....



Too early to conclude..... Yes there are indications...... But to get the clear picture, you may have to wait another year for the assembly elections......



ranjeet said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @magudi @GURU DUTT @Star Wars



This is the first time i saw a Kejiriwal "Bhakth"


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Says a Joshua society christian ,who wants to divide nation on language ,ethnicity ...etc ....Hindu consolidation is happening in state CPI and CPI (M) leaders panic statements show it ....BJP is doing good thing by Consolidating Hindu votes
> 
> There is no such thing called Kerala identity these days ....


Says a local ghar vaapasi agent,who wants to divide Indians on religion,sees any thing other than Hindus as their born enemies,wants to sterilize them and hiding behind a (fake) patriotism.
..true,But same for Christian-Muslim polarization towards UDF,It was already happened in the last Aruvikara byelection,Even the hardcore Muslim-Christian born CPM/CPI supporters are turning towards UDF to counterbalance BJP..We will check BJP at any cost,never let you a free run..Personally,I am quite impressed with the current NDA government,barring some sanghi nuts..But can't tolerate Kerala sanghis like you..
Don't worry,We are here to protect our mother tongue and heritage..Aur tum lok hindi seekne keliye kab Nagpur jayega??..hindi seekna mushkil nahi hai.jaldi jao..


----------



## tuo padre

nair said:


> first time i saw a Kejiriwal "Bhakth"


Just visit AAP Facebook page. They are numerous out there.


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Says a local ghar vaapasi agent,who wants to divide Indians on religion,sees any thing other than Hindus as their born enemies,wants to sterilize them and hiding behind a (fake) patriotism.
> ..true,But same for Christian-Muslim polarization towards UDF,It was already happened in the last Aruvikara byelection,Even the hardcore Muslim-Christian born CPM/CPI supporters are turning towards UDF to counterbalance BJP..We will check BJP at any cost,never let you a free run..Personally,I am quite impressed with the current NDA government,barring some sanghi nuts..But can't tolerate Kerala sanghis like you..
> Don't worry,We are here to protect our mother tongue and heritage..Aur tum lok hindi seekne keliye kab Nagpur jayega??..hindi seekna mushkil nahi hai.jaldi jao..



LOl a garbage of European Colonialism and American milk powder is teaching patriotism to me....
X'ian muslim polarization is not a new thing ,they always voted for UDF in the past ...More polarization will Weak the left front and its good for BJP .....Your church's NGO funds dried up ,Rubber price at all time low ,Soon your people will be kicked out of illegally encroached forest lands (thanks to kasthoorirangan report) and Nurse issue i can understand your frustrations against BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## micky

magudi said:


> @micky Land Bill stuck in Parliament: Modi may have to rethink Arun Jaitley as FM - Firstpost


yes this goon needs to be replaced by arun shorie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Exactly I don't know why the NDA is moving so slow on reforms



Can you turn a sluggish economy 180 degrees all of a sudden ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## micky

Anil Bokil , one of the key member of Arthakranti Sansthan was given time to share to PM Modi. He was given 9min for sharing but Mr Modi heard him for 2 hrs.

Arthakranti Proposa

What is Arthakranti Proposal and who hasgiven the proposal?

“Arthakranti Proposal” has been given by a Pune (Maharashtra) based “Arthakranti Sansthan” which is an Economic Advisory body constituted by a group of Chartered Accountants and Engineers. This funda has been patented by the Sansthan.

Arthakranti Proposal is an effective and guaranteed solution of Black Money Generation, Price rise and Inflation, Corruption, Fiscal Deficit, Unemployment, Ransom, GDP and industrial growth, terrorism and good governance.

*Q. 1>What is in the Proposal ?*

“Arthakranti Proposal has FIVE point of actions simultaneously.

(1) Scrap all 56 Taxes including income tax excluding import duty.

(2) Recall and scrap high denomination currencies of 1000, 500 and 100 rupees.

(3) All high value transaction to be made only through banking system like cheque, DD, online and electronic.

(4) Fix limit of cash transaction and no taxing on cash transaction.

(5) For Govt. revenue collection introduce single point tax system through banking system – Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) on only Credit Amount

*Q.2.> What r the important Points to note?*

(1) As on today total banking transaction is more than 2.7 lakh crores per day say more than 800 lakh crores annually.

(2) Less than 20% transaction is made through banking system as on today and more than 80% transaction made in cash only, which is not traceable.

(3) 78% of Indian population spend less than 20/- rupees daily why they need 1000/- rupee note.
*

Q.3.> What will happen if All FIFTY SIX Taxes including income tax scrapped :*

(1) Salaried people will bring home more money which will increase purchasing power of the family.

(2) All commodities including Petrol, Diesel, FMCG will become cheaper by 35% to 52% .

(3) No question of Tax evasion so no black money generation.

(4) Business sector will get boosted. So self employment.

*Q.4.> What will happen if 1000/ 500/ 100 Rupees currency notes recalled and scrapped :*

(1) Corruption through cash will stopped 100%.

(2) Black money will be either converted to white or will vanish as billions of 1000/500/100 currency notes hidden in bags without use will become simple pieces of papers.

(3) Unaccounted hidden huge cash is skyrocketing the prices of properties, land, houses, jewellery etc and hard earned money is loosing its value; this trend will stop immediately.

(4) Kidnapping and ransom, “Supari killing” will stop.

(5) Terrorism supported by cash transaction will stop.

(6) Cannot buy high value property in cash showing very less registry prices.

(7) Circulation of “Fake Currency” will stop because fake currency printing for less value notes will not be viable.
*

Q.5. > What will happen when Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) is implemented :*

(1) As on today if BTT is implemented govt can fetch 800 x 2% = 16 lakh crore where as current taxing system is generating less than 14 lakh crore revenue.

(2)When 50% of total transaction will be covered by BTT sizing 2000 to 2500 lakh crores, Govt will need to fix BTT as low as 1% to 0.7% and this will boost again banking transaction many fold.

(3) No separate machinery like income tax department will be needed and tax amount will directly deposited in State/Central/District administration account immediately.

(4) As transaction tax amount will be very less, public will prefer it instead paying huge amount against directly/indirectly FIFTY SIX taxes.

(5) There will be no tax evasion and govt will get huge revenue for development and employment generation.

(6) For any special revenue for special projects, govt can slightly raise BTT say from 1% to 1.2% and this 0.2% increase will generate 4,00,000 crores additional fund.

*Q.6. What will be the effect if implemented today :*

(01)Prices of all things will come down.

(02)Salaried people will get more cash in hand.

(03)Purchasing power of Society will increase.

(04)Demand will boost, so will production and industrialisation and ultimately more employment opportunity for youth.

(05) Surplus revenue to the govt for effective health/ education/ infrastructure/ security/ social works.

(06) Cheaper and easy loans from banks, interest rate will down.

(07) Tendency of society will changes from scarcity to quantity.

(08) Spare money for political system for clean politics,

(09) Prices of / property will come down,

(10) No need to export beef to cover up trade deficit

t11) Sufficient fund for research and development.

(12) Society will be free from “Bad elements”.

A very nice n simple compilation with logical impact.
Worth sharing!!

@magudi@gurudutt@ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina@Star Wars 

how is this.........is it possible really......... i am just surprised .......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> LOl a garbage of European Colonialism and American milk powder is teaching patriotism to me....
> X'ian muslim polarization is not a new thing ,they always voted for UDF in the past ...More polarization will Weak the left front and its good for BJP .....Your church's NGO funds dried up ,Rubber price at all time low ,Soon your people will be kicked out of illegally encroached forest lands (thanks to kasthoorirangan report) and Nurse issue i can understand your frustrations against BJP


LOL,Better go through the history of Kerala at least,can't blame you though,How could we expect more from a shakha goers like you,whose only knowledge is how to kill and hate others??..
Not every one are with UDF,There are many Christian/Muslim dominated LK/LS assemblies,which are with LDF,like Ranni,Idukki,Chalakudy,Peerumed,Guruvayur etc..We are well aware of your dirty intentions..
Yes,Rubber prices are in all time low,some rubber growers may face some short term issues But we do have many other plantation crops like coffee,tea,pepper,cardamomWhich are going good+our young generations are mostly into business,bank sectors,hospitals,education,IT/Software etc,not a big deal..
kasthuri rangan-Better read it,Respective gramasabhas can decide,alter its terms and reference,what to do and not,Moreover its not against farmers,some quarry owners may have to face some problems,None is going to be kicked out...



Marxist said:


> Nurse issue i can understand your frustrations against BJP


Not every Kerala nurses are jansi,mini or mary,There are many lakshmi,aparnas too..
Your own EEZHAVA community has second most numbers of nurses among Keralities..pity on yo..


----------



## magudi

@nair ivan mare ivdunu vilichondu poyi kerala corneril kondu idu avide kidannu tamilladikkatte 



micky said:


> Anil Bokil , one of the key member of Arthakranti Sansthan was given time to share to PM Modi. He was given 9min for sharing but Mr Modi heard him for 2 hrs.
> 
> Arthakranti Proposa
> 
> What is Arthakranti Proposal and who hasgiven the proposal?
> 
> “Arthakranti Proposal” has been given by a Pune (Maharashtra) based “Arthakranti Sansthan” which is an Economic Advisory body constituted by a group of Chartered Accountants and Engineers. This funda has been patented by the Sansthan.
> 
> Arthakranti Proposal is an effective and guaranteed solution of Black Money Generation, Price rise and Inflation, Corruption, Fiscal Deficit, Unemployment, Ransom, GDP and industrial growth, terrorism and good governance.
> 
> *Q. 1>What is in the Proposal ?*
> 
> “Arthakranti Proposal has FIVE point of actions simultaneously.
> 
> (1) Scrap all 56 Taxes including income tax excluding import duty.
> 
> (2) Recall and scrap high denomination currencies of 1000, 500 and 100 rupees.
> 
> (3) All high value transaction to be made only through banking system like cheque, DD, online and electronic.
> 
> (4) Fix limit of cash transaction and no taxing on cash transaction.
> 
> (5) For Govt. revenue collection introduce single point tax system through banking system – Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) on only Credit Amount
> 
> *Q.2.> What r the important Points to note?*
> 
> (1) As on today total banking transaction is more than 2.7 lakh crores per day say more than 800 lakh crores annually.
> 
> (2) Less than 20% transaction is made through banking system as on today and more than 80% transaction made in cash only, which is not traceable.
> 
> (3) 78% of Indian population spend less than 20/- rupees daily why they need 1000/- rupee note.
> *
> 
> Q.3.> What will happen if All FIFTY SIX Taxes including income tax scrapped :*
> 
> (1) Salaried people will bring home more money which will increase purchasing power of the family.
> 
> (2) All commodities including Petrol, Diesel, FMCG will become cheaper by 35% to 52% .
> 
> (3) No question of Tax evasion so no black money generation.
> 
> (4) Business sector will get boosted. So self employment.
> 
> *Q.4.> What will happen if 1000/ 500/ 100 Rupees currency notes recalled and scrapped :*
> 
> (1) Corruption through cash will stopped 100%.
> 
> (2) Black money will be either converted to white or will vanish as billions of 1000/500/100 currency notes hidden in bags without use will become simple pieces of papers.
> 
> (3) Unaccounted hidden huge cash is skyrocketing the prices of properties, land, houses, jewellery etc and hard earned money is loosing its value; this trend will stop immediately.
> 
> (4) Kidnapping and ransom, “Supari killing” will stop.
> 
> (5) Terrorism supported by cash transaction will stop.
> 
> (6) Cannot buy high value property in cash showing very less registry prices.
> 
> (7) Circulation of “Fake Currency” will stop because fake currency printing for less value notes will not be viable.
> *
> 
> Q.5. > What will happen when Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) is implemented :*
> 
> (1) As on today if BTT is implemented govt can fetch 800 x 2% = 16 lakh crore where as current taxing system is generating less than 14 lakh crore revenue.
> 
> (2)When 50% of total transaction will be covered by BTT sizing 2000 to 2500 lakh crores, Govt will need to fix BTT as low as 1% to 0.7% and this will boost again banking transaction many fold.
> 
> (3) No separate machinery like income tax department will be needed and tax amount will directly deposited in State/Central/District administration account immediately.
> 
> (4) As transaction tax amount will be very less, public will prefer it instead paying huge amount against directly/indirectly FIFTY SIX taxes.
> 
> (5) There will be no tax evasion and govt will get huge revenue for development and employment generation.
> 
> (6) For any special revenue for special projects, govt can slightly raise BTT say from 1% to 1.2% and this 0.2% increase will generate 4,00,000 crores additional fund.
> 
> *Q.6. What will be the effect if implemented today :*
> 
> (01)Prices of all things will come down.
> 
> (02)Salaried people will get more cash in hand.
> 
> (03)Purchasing power of Society will increase.
> 
> (04)Demand will boost, so will production and industrialisation and ultimately more employment opportunity for youth.
> 
> (05) Surplus revenue to the govt for effective health/ education/ infrastructure/ security/ social works.
> 
> (06) Cheaper and easy loans from banks, interest rate will down.
> 
> (07) Tendency of society will changes from scarcity to quantity.
> 
> (08) Spare money for political system for clean politics,
> 
> (09) Prices of / property will come down,
> 
> (10) No need to export beef to cover up trade deficit
> 
> t11) Sufficient fund for research and development.
> 
> (12) Society will be free from “Bad elements”.
> 
> A very nice n simple compilation with logical impact.
> Worth sharing!!
> 
> @magudi@gurudutt@ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina@Star Wars
> 
> how is this.........is it possible really......... i am just surprised .......



Many people earlier also have suggested abolition of Income tax


----------



## nair

@mooppan @Marxist this thread is for political discussion.......Please stop it....


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> LOL,Better go through the history of Kerala at least,can't blame you though,How could we expect more from a shakha goers like you,whose only knowledge is how to kill and hate others??..
> Not every one are with UDF,There are many Christian/Muslim dominated LK/LS assemblies,which are with LDF,like Ranni,Idukki,Chalakudy,Peerumed,Guruvayur etc..We are well aware of your dirty intentions..
> Yes,Rubber prices are in all time low,some rubber growers may face some short term issues But we do have many other plantation crops like coffee,tea,pepper,cardamomWhich are going good+our young generations are mostly into business,bank sectors,hospitals,education,IT/Software etc,not a big deal..
> kasthuri rangan-Better read it,Respective gramasabhas can decide,alter its terms and reference,what to do and not,Moreover its not against farmers,some quarry owners may have to face some problems,None is going to be kicked out...
> 
> 
> Not every Kerala nurses are jansi,mini or mary,There are many lakshmi,aparnas too..
> Your own EEZHAVA community has second most numbers of nurses among Keralities..pity on yo..



Pepper price is also going down ,dont know about others ,Many of your young generations are now running east and west for jobs after rubber and nursing recruitment crises ,...it is Gadgil report which gives power to grama sabha ,not kasturi rangan ...So better you read it .... Wait and watch who will be kicked out

is nursing a bad profession ? ...You have figures of everything claiming second ,third ...etc



nair said:


> @mooppan @Marxist this thread is for political discussion.......Please stop it....



Am just replying to him ,as usual he started things with stupid rants

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> Am just replying to him ,as usual he started things with stupid rants



As @SpArK once said, It is high time that you guys exchange your phone numbers and settle the differences over phone, i cant see you doing it here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624129195451400193

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624129195451400193



The way things are going i dont see any difference between BJP and Congress........ The only difference i see is, this govt is scam free sofar......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Nitish Kumar losing the youth vote ahead of 2016 Bihar polls

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed bhagwan hamare nitishwa ki raksha karein _/\_



nair said:


> The way things are going i dont see any difference between BJP and Congress........ The only difference i see is, this govt is scam free sofar......



Lol no scams ?Vyapam,lalitgate,chikki,rice scam,vinod tawde scam.smriti degree scam etc etc

Pardon me but i'd rather have 2 lakh crore 2g scam anyday over 50 innocents being killed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> Lol no scams ?Vyapam,lalitgate,chikki,rice scam,vinod tawde scam.smriti degree scam etc etc
> 
> Pardon me but i'd rather have 2 lakh crore 2g scam anyday over 50 innocents being killed



Vyapam = Nothing to do with GoI,

Lalit gate = Dono, there was no financial gain (or not proven yet), but then once you get inside the BCCI, it will be disastrous for every party so may be we can give benefit of doubt, 
Rice scam/Tawde???? Havent come across this, will like to be updated 
Smriti Irani degree : Yes i agree, when they acted against AAP, they remained silent on their own minister...... That is why i said there is no significant change between them.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> The way things are going i dont see any difference between BJP and Congress........ The only difference i see is, this govt is scam free sofar......



lol.... not commenting about that but i disagree with you greatly..



nair said:


> Vyapam = Nothing to do with GoI,
> 
> Lalit gate = Dono, there was no financial gain (or not proven yet), but then once you get inside the BCCI, it will be disastrous for every party so may be we can give benefit of doubt,
> Rice scam/Tawde???? Havent come across this, will like to be updated
> Smriti Irani degree : Yes i agree, when they acted against AAP, they remained silent on their own minister...... That is why i said there is no significant change between them.....



you do realize he is a troll , right ? HE is pro BJP in BJP threads and he is pro congie in a congie thread  . Infact his sarcasms are so stealthy very few figure it out...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> lol.... not commenting about that but i disagree with you greatly..



That is ok to disagree, we all have our own opinions...... 



Star Wars said:


> you do realize he is a troll , right ? HE is pro BJP in BJP threads and he is pro congie in a congie thread  . Infact his sarcasms are so stealthy very few figure it out...



To be frank i do not follow too much on to political inclination, and most of the time i look at the post and reply on merits of it.... But yes several times i got trolled for not keeping the political inclination of the poster in mind....


----------



## Nair saab

mooppan said:


> Not every Kerala nurses are jansi,mini or mary,There are many lakshmi,aparnas too..
> *Your own EEZHAVA community* has second most numbers of nurses among Keralities..pity on yo..



He is a Hindu... Did u get that Pricksy u Evangelist ...

And Do u know the meaning of Hindu ... U wont cause ur ancestors ditched their culture for few pennies... Forget about Kerala ... we Hindu's will take what ever is ours in all of India ...

You Christian jehadi can only shout online ... but in real world u would hide among the crowd of sheeps and later cry that evil Hindus prostituted u ...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

micky said:


> Anil Bokil , one of the key member of Arthakranti Sansthan was given time to share to PM Modi. He was given 9min for sharing but Mr Modi heard him for 2 hrs.
> 
> Arthakranti Proposa
> 
> What is Arthakranti Proposal and who hasgiven the proposal?
> 
> “Arthakranti Proposal” has been given by a Pune (Maharashtra) based “Arthakranti Sansthan” which is an Economic Advisory body constituted by a group of Chartered Accountants and Engineers. This funda has been patented by the Sansthan.
> 
> Arthakranti Proposal is an effective and guaranteed solution of Black Money Generation, Price rise and Inflation, Corruption, Fiscal Deficit, Unemployment, Ransom, GDP and industrial growth, terrorism and good governance.
> 
> *Q. 1>What is in the Proposal ?*
> 
> “Arthakranti Proposal has FIVE point of actions simultaneously.
> 
> (1) Scrap all 56 Taxes including income tax excluding import duty.
> 
> (2) Recall and scrap high denomination currencies of 1000, 500 and 100 rupees.
> 
> (3) All high value transaction to be made only through banking system like cheque, DD, online and electronic.
> 
> (4) Fix limit of cash transaction and no taxing on cash transaction.
> 
> (5) For Govt. revenue collection introduce single point tax system through banking system – Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) on only Credit Amount
> 
> *Q.2.> What r the important Points to note?*
> 
> (1) As on today total banking transaction is more than 2.7 lakh crores per day say more than 800 lakh crores annually.
> 
> (2) Less than 20% transaction is made through banking system as on today and more than 80% transaction made in cash only, which is not traceable.
> 
> (3) 78% of Indian population spend less than 20/- rupees daily why they need 1000/- rupee note.
> *
> 
> Q.3.> What will happen if All FIFTY SIX Taxes including income tax scrapped :*
> 
> (1) Salaried people will bring home more money which will increase purchasing power of the family.
> 
> (2) All commodities including Petrol, Diesel, FMCG will become cheaper by 35% to 52% .
> 
> (3) No question of Tax evasion so no black money generation.
> 
> (4) Business sector will get boosted. So self employment.
> 
> *Q.4.> What will happen if 1000/ 500/ 100 Rupees currency notes recalled and scrapped :*
> 
> (1) Corruption through cash will stopped 100%.
> 
> (2) Black money will be either converted to white or will vanish as billions of 1000/500/100 currency notes hidden in bags without use will become simple pieces of papers.
> 
> (3) Unaccounted hidden huge cash is skyrocketing the prices of properties, land, houses, jewellery etc and hard earned money is loosing its value; this trend will stop immediately.
> 
> (4) Kidnapping and ransom, “Supari killing” will stop.
> 
> (5) Terrorism supported by cash transaction will stop.
> 
> (6) Cannot buy high value property in cash showing very less registry prices.
> 
> (7) Circulation of “Fake Currency” will stop because fake currency printing for less value notes will not be viable.
> *
> 
> Q.5. > What will happen when Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) is implemented :*
> 
> (1) As on today if BTT is implemented govt can fetch 800 x 2% = 16 lakh crore where as current taxing system is generating less than 14 lakh crore revenue.
> 
> (2)When 50% of total transaction will be covered by BTT sizing 2000 to 2500 lakh crores, Govt will need to fix BTT as low as 1% to 0.7% and this will boost again banking transaction many fold.
> 
> (3) No separate machinery like income tax department will be needed and tax amount will directly deposited in State/Central/District administration account immediately.
> 
> (4) As transaction tax amount will be very less, public will prefer it instead paying huge amount against directly/indirectly FIFTY SIX taxes.
> 
> (5) There will be no tax evasion and govt will get huge revenue for development and employment generation.
> 
> (6) For any special revenue for special projects, govt can slightly raise BTT say from 1% to 1.2% and this 0.2% increase will generate 4,00,000 crores additional fund.
> 
> *Q.6. What will be the effect if implemented today :*
> 
> (01)Prices of all things will come down.
> 
> (02)Salaried people will get more cash in hand.
> 
> (03)Purchasing power of Society will increase.
> 
> (04)Demand will boost, so will production and industrialisation and ultimately more employment opportunity for youth.
> 
> (05) Surplus revenue to the govt for effective health/ education/ infrastructure/ security/ social works.
> 
> (06) Cheaper and easy loans from banks, interest rate will down.
> 
> (07) Tendency of society will changes from scarcity to quantity.
> 
> (08) Spare money for political system for clean politics,
> 
> (09) Prices of / property will come down,
> 
> (10) No need to export beef to cover up trade deficit
> 
> t11) Sufficient fund for research and development.
> 
> (12) Society will be free from “Bad elements”.
> 
> A very nice n simple compilation with logical impact.
> Worth sharing!!
> 
> @magudi@gurudutt@ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina@Star Wars
> 
> how is this.........is it possible really......... i am just surprised .......



To ambitious


----------



## Brahma Bull

Pappu's friend could not identify Chandrashekhar Azad

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## mooppan

Nair saab said:


> He is a Hindu... Did u get that Pricksy u Evangelist ...
> 
> And Do u know the meaning of Hindu ... U wont cause ur ancestors ditched their culture for few pennies... Forget about Kerala ... we Hindu's will take what ever is ours in all of India ...
> 
> You Christian jehadi can only shout online ... but in real world u would hide among the crowd of sheeps and later cry that evil Hindus prostituted u ...


I have seen your so called patriotic posts in this forum,nothing more than verbal vomitings of a typical ISIS jihadist,you even howled for mass exodus and killing of minorities in India...You may have dozens of fanboys and foot lovers in this forum..for me,Posters like Zarvan deserves more respect... 
Don't bother to reply..


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624177436683440128
lol, Tharoor may end up in BJP considering the way things are going...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624177436683440128
> lol, Tharoor may end up in BJP considering the way things are going...



I would also like him to be part of BJP but only after he comes clean in Sunanda case .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

kurup said:


> I would also like him to be part of BJP but only after he comes clean in Sunanda case .



I don't know about the Sunanda case, but Tharoor will definitely be useful, especially if he joined in the MEA. If he is beneficial for the country in the long run i believe certain things will have to be forgiven.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

kurup said:


> I would also like him to be part of BJP but only after he comes clean in Sunanda case .



If he is going to be BJP then be rest assured, he will come clean in Sunanda case.....Manassilayo?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> He's a good orator an old st. stephen's stalwart that's all.
> 
> He has all traits of rest of congis see :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618433190244429825



tbh, turkey and Indonesia only just started their slide towards extremism. He is somewhat correct..


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624177436683440128
> lol, Tharoor may end up in BJP considering the way things are going...



He should atleast go independent , guy of his stature taking orders from maino , seriously ?

'You Always Do This': Sonia Gandhi Scolds Tharoor for Comments Gone Public

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> If he is going to be BJP then be rest assured, he will come clean in Sunanda case.....Manassilayo?



Mansalayi 



magudi said:


> He should atleast go independent , guy of his stature taking orders from maino , seriously ?
> 
> 'You Always Do This': Sonia Gandhi Scolds Tharoor for Comments Gone Public



yea, he disagreed with the disruptionist tactics.. and not to mention went open about it which was initially a closed dorr meeting.


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> tbh, turkey and Indonesia only just started their slide towards extremism. He is somewhat correct..



Wrong tweet that one i couldnt find the tweet where he said modi has not visited Muslim country but i saw it some while ago


----------



## Levina

Nair saab said:


> He is a Hindu... Did u get that Pricksy u Evangelist ...
> 
> And Do u know the meaning of Hindu ... U wont cause ur ancestors ditched their culture for few pennies... Forget about Kerala ... we Hindu's will take what ever is ours in all of India ...
> 
> You Christian jehadi can only shout online ... but in real world u would hide among the crowd of sheeps and later cry that evil Hindus prostituted u ...


 
Finally!!!



Star Wars said:


> you do realize he is a troll , right ? HE is pro BJP in BJP threads and he is pro congie in a congie thread  . Infact his sarcasms are so stealthy very few figure it out...


Lolzzz
his posts whoosh over my head.


Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624177436683440128
> lol, Tharoor may end up in BJP considering the way things are going...


And if that happens...BJP (Kerala) might finally have a star in their party. But what happens to Sunanda Pushkar case??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> And if that happens...BJP (Kerala) might finally have a star in their party. But what happens to Sunanda Pushkar case??



As @nair siad, he will come clean in it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Marxist said:


> Your church's NGO funds dried up ,*Rubber price at all time low *,Soon your people will be kicked out of illegally encroached forest lands (thanks to kasthoorirangan report) and Nurse issue i can understand your frustrations against BJP



what's the connection b/w ngo funds and rubber price ?


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> 
> Lolzzz
> his posts whoosh over my head.
> 
> And if that happens...BJP (Kerala) might finally have a star in their party. But what happens to Sunanda Pushkar case??



@Star Wars @nair he will not join BJP , Modi just played his cards well to create confusion in enemy camp that's all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

itachiii said:


> what's the connection b/w ngo funds and rubber price ?



There is no direct connections but both fill the coffers of church ,most of the rubber planters in kerala are Christians ....rubber price drop is a big blow for them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> As @nair siad, he will come clean in it


Only if he promises to make more statements against Congress.. & favorable towards Modi & BJP.. otherwise he is still guilty!


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> He should atleast go independent , guy of his stature taking orders from maino , seriously ?
> 
> 'You Always Do This': Sonia Gandhi Scolds Tharoor for Comments Gone Public



Agreed kaha Tharppr aur kaha Sonia


----------



## kurup

nair said:


> If he is going to be BJP then be rest assured, he will come clean in Sunanda case.....Manassilayo?



Yeah ... I get it ... 

But only thing is I want it reversed .

The problem with Sunanda case is , IMO , there are many powerfull people back in the shadow who has strong links with this .... I think Tharoor is just tip of iceberg .



Star Wars said:


> I don't know about the Sunanda case, but Tharoor will definitely be useful, especially if he joined in the MEA. If he is beneficial for the country in the long run i believe certain things will have to be forgiven.



He is a person with lot of potential .... his experience in UN itself will be enough .

IMO he would make a better FM than Sushamaji .


----------



## ranjeet

Hah Pseudo Sanghis what you have to say about this 

BJP re-inducts Sabir Ali with an eye on minority votes - The Economic Times







Can Modi hear this? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194097444601857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194485455450112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194774287806465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624195113510531073

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194097444601857
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194485455450112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194774287806465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624195113510531073



Congies should simply let him go rather than forcing him to be a politician...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Janata Dal (United) Accuses BJP of Bribing Bihar Voters

NEW DELHI: * Janata Dal (U) today alleged BJP was trying to "bribe" voters ahead of Bihar assembly polls by distributing sarees and 'gamchas' and his party along with Congress and constituents of Janata Parivar will take up the matter with the Election Commission.*

Terming this as the costliest poll ever in the state,JD (U) MP KC Tyagi claimed over 100 businessmen from Gujarat have been given the responsibility of collecting over 20 lakh sarees, gamchas and skull caps for distribution to voters.




Mr Tyagi claimed around Rs. 15-18 crore are being spent on Prime Minister Narendra Modi's Muzzaffarpur rally on July 25.

*"Around 100 Gujarati businessmen have been given the responsibility to collect over 20 lakh sarees by Bihar election co-convenor CR Patil, an MP from Gujarat. Each saree costs between Rs. 500 to Rs. 150.*

"This is nothing but a pre-election political bribe. Narendra Modi and Amit Shah (BJP president) are aware that if they lose the Bihar polls, then it will be a loss of face for them, so they are trying to win the polls by all means.

"JD (U), Congress, RJD and Janata Parivar parties have sought time from the Election Commission and we will report this matter to the poll watchdog," Mr Tyagi told reporters.

He claimed government exempted diamond and gold merchants of customs and excise duty and questioned whether it was a "pay-back time."

The JD (U) leader further said while the Prime Minister will inagurate five projects, not a single of these has been inititiated by him.

"We have been demanding a special status for Bihar from the then UPA government and now the NDA. None of these projects has been initiated by Modi government. They are either by UPA government or by Nitish Kumar when he was a minister at the Centre," Mr Tyagi said.

He said while the PM inagurates the projects, name of the Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar would be missing from the plaque.

"Is this act a new definition of cooperative fedralism?" Mr Tyagi said


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Hah Pseudo Sanghis what you have to say about this
> 
> BJP re-inducts Sabir Ali with an eye on minority votes - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Modi hear this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194097444601857
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194485455450112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194774287806465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624195113510531073


Naani. papa, mummy sub ho gaya... ab yeh King aur Prince pe aa gaya yeh? or did he dream about this when he woke up one morning in the middle of the night?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Naani. papa, mummy sub ho gaya... ab yeh King aur Prince pe aa gaya yeh? or did he dream about this when he woke up one morning in the middle of the night?



He is talking about his experience on his trip to Pataya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Roomer said:


> Hey giyzz as you can see from the ongoing parliament session BJP is countering Congress allegations of corruption by highlighting corruptions done in congress ruled states.
> But these parties in the procedure are exposing their duplicacy in fighting corruption and doing ruckus in monsoon session.
> The parliament which is a holy place in our constitution and democracy has from time to time ashamed us indians because of people who are present in lawmaking.
> By this act you can think how much our country is suffering from this menace.
> There are talks and questions asked
> Is this is why we adopted democracy which means 'for the people'. We are really going the wrong way guyzz.
> We know these politicians are suppressing the needs of people and protesting in parliament for the sake of opposition.
> If one party is in power they speak one thingand if it is in opposition they speak the other thing.
> In such ruckus they are showing that corruption is deep rooted in politics and also no one is a Gandhi.
> Is this the level our democracy has stooped to where two most prominent parties of this so called WORLDS BIGGEST DEMOCRACY has come where they are alleging and doing string operations and highlighting corruptions and we indians are just a sitting duck who just can't do any shit abd wait for the parties to sort it out among themselves by adopting approach like
> 'sun Rahul me tere party k corruptors ko chod deta hu tu mere party kcorruptors ko chod de aur parliament chalne de'
> Rahul - thik hai lekin jab hum centre me aayenge to tum bhi shaant rehna aur koi corruption mat highlight karna.
> And the parliament will work and we will forget all the corruptions which were highlighted in their battle.
> shouldn't tgese parties be treated with treason law and jailed for compromising hopes of 1.25 billion people who looks to them for the betterment of their life and development.
> Shouldn't thwy be hanged for playing with Indian democracy in parliament where each and every Indian knows a petty politics of ruckus and opposition for the sake happens tu undermine 1.25 people of their rights to have development.
> Shouldn't we change the functioning of our democracy.
> Today we are having 40 political parties.(not surprised) should we wait for half century aur century.
> don't we have much chaos in oir political system with these type of fanatic political parties who ask for funds every election fro elecion commission which is supposed to be indian taxpayers money.
> I have much more to day ut i can't on this forum.
> I am writing my own book for this issue and want the people to step out to fight for this menace.
> As we youngsters showed the world what we can do during protests for fighting rape on 16th december.
> We should think on future of oir country and were are we headed if it continues like this.
> Last 10 years have been very hard for India should we continue to do that.
> we should first consider ourselves as INDIAN and not as bjp sulpporter, cong supporter or aap supporter because if we will then we will not be able develop.
> I would like to know your views and do you support me.
> @levina , @nair ,@Nair saab ,@itaachiii, @Echo419, @kurup ,@JanjaWeed ,@Marxist ,@Chanakya's_Chant ,@magudi ,@itachiii ,@Star Wars ,@SarthakGanguly ,@GURU DUTT




Ok bro to be honest i didn't read entire thing just few here and there as am on mobile

So let me just make one thing clear first-all the this nonsense Congi fan boys are peddling saying BJP is getting a taste of its own medicine as BJP had done the same when they were in opposition is farce - how do you think a minority government like UPA1 was able to pass record number of legislations if all opposition ever did was oppose? Every party does pick one issue or the other and oppose it for political mileage but that doesn't mean everything was opposed. Upto 3rd year of UPA 2 most parliament sessions were fairly productive. Even during the last 2 years amidst all scams washouts and ruckuss UPA's pet bills like Food security, land were allowed to get through.

Now coming to the larger problem of politics of disruption what we need is electoral reforms 

-all sloganeers and ruckss creators should be marshalled out - the speaker already has the power but they rarely use it - in most mature democracies across the world they do 

-working for only 67 days for a country of our size and problems is pathetic they can have their 100% pay hike but parliament should function for atleast 150 odd days a year

-we need electoral reforms - fixed term elections to be precise - all state elections should be conducted at exactly same time - two and half years into the general elections - this will avoid party's always being in election mode like BJP for instance today would rather have this session be a washout than having to push forward contentious legislation keeping Bihar in mind 
The Bihar factor: Why BJP is fine with monsoon session being a total washout - Firstpost

-we need real awareness among people so that they start demanding the above said

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> He is talking about his experience on his trip to Pataya.


Maybe that sandwich massage has sandwiched his brain cells to dream about weird stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> -we need real awareness among people so that they start demanding the above said



Correct me, but won't this disruptionist tactic result in the opposition to loose votes in Bihar...


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Correct me, but won't this disruptionist tactic effect the opposition to loose votes in Bihar...



Dunno anything bout politics of Bihar


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> I heard Delhi Police took supari to kill AAP leaders, is it true?


Delhi police are so worse than gundas that they failed to fullfill even their supari contracts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rau

ranjeet said:


> Can Modi hear this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194097444601857
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194485455450112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624194774287806465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624195113510531073


Is anybody understand this... its gone miles above my head...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Delhi police are so worse than gundas that they failed to fullfill even their supari contracts.



Delhi Police is so incompetent that even delhi walas don't want it under Kejriwal. They think it will hamper his performance. 








Rau said:


> Is anybody understand this... its gone miles above my head...



Try

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> Delhi police are so worse than gundas that they failed to fullfill even their supari contracts.



I thought you hated punjab police more


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Delhi Police is so incompetent that even delhi walas don't want it under Kejriwal. They think it will hamper his performance.


If this is the case they why is BJP is scared of referendum on full statehood to Delhi ?


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> If this is the case they why is BJP is scared of referendum on full statehood to Delhi ?


What's next referendum on kashmir?


----------



## Rau

ranjeet said:


> Try


Instead of me give truckfull of "babaji ki booti" to RaGa so he will such line of random words ( cant call it statement)....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Rau said:


> Instead of me give truckfull of "babaji ki booti" to RaGa so he will such line of random world ( cant call it statement)....
> or better instead of king's son send him to forest.( guess what he will answar after coming from forest... )


what ???


----------



## Juggernautjatt

magudi said:


> I thought you hated punjab police more


Punjab Police is more dependable than Delhi Police in sending innocent people to Heavens.


ranjeet said:


> What's next referendum on kashmir?


Kashmir already enjoys autonomous status through article 370.
BTW article 370 reminds me of another U turn of BJP.


----------



## Rau

ranjeet said:


> what ???


 sorry my mistake... corrected.


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Punjab Police is more dependable than Delhi Police in sending innocent people to Heavens.
> 
> Kashmir already enjoys autonomous status through article 370.
> BTW article 370 reminds me of another U turn of BJP.











Rau said:


> sorry my mistake... corrected.


Nah I was wondering what he would say on his return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rau

ranjeet said:


> Nah I was wondering what he would say on his return.


Mummi vaha pe pogo nahi dikhata...aur waha pe Baggira aur Mogali bhi nahi hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Another slap on NDTV!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624090665677254656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624187606008369153

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> If this is the case they why is BJP is scared of referendum on full statehood to Delhi ?



Next day you idiots will say let's do a referendum in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Another slap on NDTV!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624090665677254656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624187606008369153


Hahaha...Vasu got a divine babaji ka thullu!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

2554 pages of discussion can be summarized in one post -

Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi ...


----------



## magudi

LaBong said:


> 2554 pages of discussion can be summarized in one post -
> 
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi ...



And All your modi hatred can be summarised in two simple words - 'religious bias'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

magudi said:


> And All your modi hatred can be summarised in two simple words - 'religious bias'


okay


----------



## itachiii

Secularism of India..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> 2554 pages of discussion can be summarized in one post -
> 
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi ...


What a Bhakt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

itachiii said:


> Secularism of India..



Aise bhai Sabir Ali aab nationalist ban gaye hai!!



SarthakGanguly said:


> What a Bhakt!


Oh you aaptard! :p


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> aaptard


----------



## itachiii

LaBong said:


> Aise bhai Sabir Ali aab nationalist ban gaye hai!!



Bihar elections katam hone de, pata chelega shabir ali ka aukat kya hain aur BJP mein uska position kya hain..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624463766051123200


----------



## JanjaWeed

LaBong said:


> 2554 pages of discussion can be summarized in one post -
> 
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi,
> Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi, Jay modi ...


Itna Bhakti? Modiji aapka mano-kamna jaroor pura karenge...tatastu!


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Next day *you* *idiots* will say let's do a referendum in Kashmir


and you was blaming me for badmouthing.............


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624492573172740096

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Christian churches in kerala usurp jungle area en masse by “Planting of the cross is the first step, followed by construction of a small concrete boundary, which soon leads to worship. This helps church to stake their claim on the land hastily".and govt will grant that land to church ....But now a days communal elephants are destroying their "Holy crosses" ,So they found a new and innovative cross with blades





A communal elephant with out knowing the power of "holy cross " tried to uproot it and injured badly

തുമ്പിക്കൈക്ക് പരിക്കേറ്റ ആന കാട്ടിലേക്ക് മടങ്ങി; ചികിത്സ നടന്നില്ല

ആനയുടെ തുമ്പിക്കൈ മുറിഞ്ഞത് വാള്‍ക്കുരിശില്‍ തട്ടി; കാട്ടിലെ കുരിശുകൃഷി വന്യമൃഗങ്ങള്‍ക്ക് ഭീഷണി

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Teesta chakki peesta 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624502274279116802
WTF news of the day ...

Setalvad claimed reimbursment towards purchase of sanitary napkins in the name of medical expense and "surprisingly" her husband too claimed reimbursment for it.

Bleeding Sickulars 

Teesta Setalvad embezzled funds for wine, movie CDs: Gujarat cops

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Teesta chakki peesta
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624502274279116802

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Lo ji le lo Baba ji ka Thullu.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624536913811230720


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Lo ji le lo Baba ji ka Thullu.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624536913811230720


What's wrong with these f@£!$g superior courts? They seems to let her get away with ease as if HC & SC mai uska baap log baite huve hai!


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> What's wrong with these f@£!$g superior courts? They seems to let her get away with ease as if HC & SC mai uska baap log baite huve hai!


higher courts are dominated by 5 star activists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Teesta chakki peesta
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624502274279116802
> WTF news of the day ...
> 
> Setalvad claimed reimbursment towards purchase of sanitary napkins in the name of medical expense and "surprisingly" her husband too claimed reimbursment for it.
> 
> Bleeding Sickulars
> 
> Teesta Setalvad embezzled funds for wine, movie CDs: Gujarat cops


teesta uses sanatarry napkins even in this age 

and what did you say that his husband also asked for reimbursment for snatarry napkins ....... ye parre likhe kiss dirction



JanjaWeed said:


> What's wrong with these f@£!$g superior courts? They seems to let her get away with ease as if HC & SC mai uska baap log baite huve hai!


thats becuase most of the top judges have contacts with NGO lobby

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> teesta uses sanatarry napkins even in this age
> 
> and what did you say that his husband also asked for reimbursment for snatarry napkins ....... ye parre likhe kiss dirction



they bleed for secularism. 



Marxist said:


> Christian churches in kerala usurp jungle area en masse by “Planting of the cross is the first step, followed by construction of a small concrete boundary, which soon leads to worship. This helps church to stake their claim on the land hastily".and govt will grant that land to church ....But now a days communal elephants are destroying their "Holy crosses" ,So they found a new and innovative cross with blades
> View attachment 240402
> 
> 
> A communal elephant with out knowing the power of "holy cross " tried to uproot it and injured badly
> 
> തുമ്പിക്കൈക്ക് പരിക്കേറ്റ ആന കാട്ടിലേക്ക് മടങ്ങി; ചികിത്സ നടന്നില്ല
> 
> ആനയുടെ തുമ്പിക്കൈ മുറിഞ്ഞത് വാള്‍ക്കുരിശില്‍ തട്ടി; കാട്ടിലെ കുരിശുകൃഷി വന്യമൃഗങ്ങള്‍ക്ക് ഭീഷണി



This is pure evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> Lo ji le lo Baba ji ka Thullu.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624536913811230720



What's so special about teesta,she gets her cases listed in hours? hope our judiciary show same speed in all cases


----------



## ranjeet

Marxist said:


> What's so special about teesta,she gets her cases listed in hours? hope our judiciary show same speed in all cases



Nah she is a special case, mascot for anti modi brigade. If she falls many will come under the scanner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

check this out guys... 
@ranjeet @GURU DUTT @Nair saab 






*India Today* ‏@IndiaToday  59s59 seconds ago
Kerala cop unzips his fly to intimidate a journalist. http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/kerala-policeman-unzips-fly-to-intimidate-journalist/1/453828.html…

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> check this out guys...
> @ranjeet @GURU DUTT @Nair saab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *India Today* ‏@IndiaToday  59s59 seconds ago
> Kerala cop unzips his fly to intimidate a journalist. http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/kerala-policeman-unzips-fly-to-intimidate-journalist/1/453828.html…



Being a little too friendly with media are we

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> they bleed for secularism.
> 
> 
> 
> This is pure evil.




*Sreenivasan Jain edits embarrassing portions from Ramdev’s interview, gets exposed*


Sreenivasan Jain edits embarrassing portions from Ramdev’s interview, gets exposed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Being a little too friendly with media are we


would love to that to sagarika ghoose and barkha dutt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> Christian churches in kerala usurp jungle area en masse by “Planting of the cross is the first step, followed by construction of a small concrete boundary, which soon leads to worship. This helps church to stake their claim on the land hastily".and govt will grant that land to church ....But now a days communal elephants are destroying their "Holy crosses" ,So they found a new and innovative cross with blades
> View attachment 240402
> 
> 
> A communal elephant with out knowing the power of "holy cross " tried to uproot it and injured badly
> 
> തുമ്പിക്കൈക്ക് പരിക്കേറ്റ ആന കാട്ടിലേക്ക് മടങ്ങി; ചികിത്സ നടന്നില്ല
> 
> ആനയുടെ തുമ്പിക്കൈ മുറിഞ്ഞത് വാള്‍ക്കുരിശില്‍ തട്ടി; കാട്ടിലെ കുരിശുകൃഷി വന്യമൃഗങ്ങള്‍ക്ക് ഭീഷണി



Kerala needs RSS



GURU DUTT said:


> would love to that to sagarika ghoose and barkha dutt



Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

itachiii said:


> Bihar elections katam hone de, pata chelega shabir ali ka aukat kya hain aur BJP mein uska position kya hain..


Are aap log to vote jitne ke liye dawood Ibrahim ko bhi passport de denge, ye hui na acchhe din!! 

Aise Geelani sahib aur damad ji aab jail mein hi hoga naa aab nationalist Sarkar centre main hai to?

Oh sorry, these qstns are not to be asked, let's just chant Jay modi, jay modi *continued for another half an hour*




JanjaWeed said:


> Itna Bhakti? Modiji aapka mano-kamna jaroor pura karenge...tatastu!


Wo to already kar rahan hai Maunedra ji ne, aab ruleyaga kya?

Anyway guys have fun with modinama, see you later.



SarthakGanguly said:


>


Are pandit ji aap Kashmir wapas kab ja rahe ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Lo ji le lo Baba ji ka Thullu.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624536913811230720



With the kind of backing she's got especially the high profile lawyers who've formed a defense league for her i doubt she'll ever get into jail

Btw this is good enough fascism from modi - making her run from pillar to pillar - at least she'll burn some fat before coming for her next tv debate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> With the kind of backing she's got especially the high profile lawyers who've formed a defense league for her i doubt she'll ever get into jail
> 
> Btw this is good enough fascism from modi - making her run from pillar to pillar - at least she'll burn some fat before coming for her next tv debate


Teesta's trial can be a case study about how much rot has set in our judiciary system. She had the gall to say what she did is a "petty" crime. That's how these secular brigade p!ss on Indians and our judicial system.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

@Echo_419 

AAP MLA orders DJB to disconnect water supply to BJP supporters : india

ab kaise nahaoge ?



ranjeet said:


> Teesta's trial can be a case study about how much rot has set in our judiciary system. She had the gall to say what she did is a "petty" crime. That's how these secular brigade p!ss on Indians and our judicial system.



That is least of her crimes 

Experts question SC order on Teesta's anticipatory bail plea | Business Standard News

Gujarat's Best Bakery case: Teesta forced me to lie, says Witness - The Times of India

Doc's testimony nails lie in Naroda Patia fetus story

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624600128926560256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624600128926560256


Don't laugh you Sanghi, it was deliberate taaki chaand nazar aa sake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> Teesta's trial can be a case study about how much rot has set in our judiciary system. She had the gall to say what she did is a "petty" crime. That's how these secular brigade p!ss on Indians and our judicial system.



Dude Babu Bajrangi and Maya Kodanani don't agree with you, they totally believe in out judiciary system!


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> Dude Babu Bajrangi and Maya Kodanani don't agree with you, they totally believe in out judiciary system!


We are a democracy and we do have a right to question our Supreme Court.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> We are a democracy and we do have a right to question our Supreme Court.



She got schooled by a Britisher, meanwhile NDTV right now is busy trying to defend Teesta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Teesta's grand father M.c.Setalvad was our First and longest served Attorney general and Chairman of the first law commission ,So thats why Law is so kind towards her

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> @Echo_419
> 
> AAP MLA orders DJB to disconnect water supply to BJP supporters : india
> 
> ab kaise nahaoge ?
> 
> 
> 
> That is least of her crimes
> 
> Experts question SC order on Teesta's anticipatory bail plea | Business Standard News
> 
> Gujarat's Best Bakery case: Teesta forced me to lie, says Witness - The Times of India
> 
> Doc's testimony nails lie in Naroda Patia fetus story



Water is a captalist tool to exploit us 
No to water 
No to fascism 
No to capitalism 



ranjeet said:


> Teesta's trial can be a case study about how much rot has set in our judiciary system. She had the gall to say what she did is a "petty" crime. That's how these secular brigade p!ss on Indians and our judicial system.



Agreed judiciary needs to be reformed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Agreed judiciary needs to be reformed



No reforms Judiciary needs to be saffronised - modi is on right track with NJAC .Jaitley is also in process of taking over RBI for himself, in a few years everything will be under evil Hindos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

LaBong said:


> Are aap log to vote jitne ke liye dawood Ibrahim ko bhi passport de denge, ye hui na acchhe din!!
> 
> Aise Geelani sahib aur damad ji aab jail mein hi hoga naa aab nationalist Sarkar centre main hai to?
> 
> Oh sorry, these qstns are not to be asked, let's just chant Jay modi, jay modi *continued for another half an hour*


 
kya kare bhai jaan jab pura desh aap jaise aaptards aur congis se bare huin hain, aap jaise harkate bi karna padta elections mein aap logo ko elections mein harene ke liye...*sickular* nation jo aap banaya is desh ko... anyway once in power you wl get to see who are the true nationalists and who are anti nationalists..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624469753487175680

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624469753487175680


It's been a while since we saw Ashutosh live on Telly.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> No reforms Judiciary needs to be saffronised - modi is on right track with NJAC .Jaitley is also in process of taking over RBI for himself, in a few years everything will be under evil Hindos



Hope these efforts are successful



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624469753487175680



Chutiya kahi ka


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624469753487175680


this guy is a proper item number man...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

itachiii said:


> kya kare bhai jaan jab pura desh aap jaise aaptards aur congis se bare huin hain, aap jaise harkate bi karna padta elections mein aap logo ko elections mein harene ke liye...*sickular* nation jo aap banaya is desh ko... anyway once in power you wl get to see who are the true nationalists and who are anti nationalists..


Are ye kya baat keh di aapne, aap logoko to logone itna vote deke centre mein laye aur chunav ke baad congi aur aaptard jayse kaam kar rahe ho, ye to yehi baat hui na - muh mein raam naam aur bagal mein churi! 

Aur election mein to jit hi gaye ho aap log Rajasthan aur Kashmir mein, padh damad ji to abhi bhi bahar ghum raha hai aur ye Geelani ko bhi passport mil gaya, ye to bilkul na-insaafi ho gayi savarna Hindus ke upar!!

Haan ji hum to dekh hi rahe hai, Maunedra ji ne acchhe din kayse la raha hai, chalo is khusi mein aur ek sefie ho jaye!! 



ranjeet said:


> We are a democracy and we do have a right to question our Supreme Court.


I'm not contesting that, only pointing out the obvious hypocrisy.


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> I'm not contesting that, only pointing out the obvious hypocrisy.


great.


----------



## Marxist

*ABP News-Nielsen opinion poll: JD(U)-RJD-Congress alliance to win, Nitish Kumar’s wave gaining momentum in Bihar
View attachment 240573
*

ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Marxist said:


> *ABP News-Nielsen opinion poll: JD(U)-RJD-Congress alliance to win, Nitish Kumar’s wave gaining momentum in Bihar
> View attachment 240573
> *
> 
> ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News


Nah the reason behind JDU and RJD alliance was to get a sweep the assembly, but they are barely getting across the majority mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Nah the reason behind JDU and RJD alliance was to get a sweep the assembly, but they are barely getting across the majority mark.



Will go to Bihar to expose 'Gujarat model of governance': AAP - The Times of India

Yugpurushji ka honesty certificate mil gaya hamare lalooji aur nitish ji ko, ab isse jyada kya chahiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Will go to Bihar to expose 'Gujarat model of governance': AAP - The Times of India
> 
> Yugpurushji ka honesty certificate mil gaya hamare lalooji aur nitish ji ko, ab isse jyada kya chahiye


We keeled the cum pee tea son.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

RJD mane rojana jungle raj ka dar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

BJP is done in Bihar now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> BJP is done in Bihar now.


bari sharm aati hai ye dekh ke ki ye ashutosh or kajri bai meri community se hain

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> BJP is done in Bihar now.



Aadhi englesh bul gaya mein

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> bari sharm aati hai ye dekh ke ki ye ashutosh or kajri bai meri community se hain


Ab pata laga Pakistani kyon bolte rehte hai evil Baniya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## micky

ranjeet said:


> Nah the reason behind JDU and RJD alliance was to get a sweep the assembly, but they are barely getting across the majority mark.


are you from bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

micky said:


> are you from bihar



He is a Bangladeshi pretending to be a Haryanvi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

magudi said:


> RJD mane rojana jungle raj ka dar


Maja nahin aya, lagta hai ye khud socha hai pr agency nehi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

micky said:


> are you from bihar


I wish .. saala quota ban jata hamara bhi. 



Echo_419 said:


> He is a Bangladeshi pretending to be a Haryanvi


tu rhne de ... lagao poster tera delhi mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

LaBong said:


> Maja nahin aya, lagta hai ye khud socha hai pr agency nehi.




Bhao hamara Pr agency bhi nitishwa le gaya ab kuch ni bacha 

Nitish Kumar imitates Modi, hires his key election architect






!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Bhao hamara Pr agency bhi nitishwa le gaya ab kuch ni bacha
> 
> Nitish Kumar imitates Modi, hires his key election architect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Damm looks like the battle for Bihar will be tough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Damm looks like the battle for Bihar will be tough




It is no battle, it is

Secularism vs communalism

Honesty vs Jumla

Pluralism vs Hindutva

Liberalism vs Fascism 

Democracy vs Dictatorship 

And last but not the least 

idea of India vs Sanghis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> I wish .. saala quota ban jata hamara bhi.
> 
> 
> tu rhne de ... lagao poster tera delhi mein.



Delhi mein Bangladeshiyo ki no entry hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Delhi mein Bangladeshiyo ki no entry hai


Yeah tum log Pakistan jo bana rahe ho usse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Delhi mein Bangladeshiyo ki no entry hai



Btw hamare fekuji ka jumlebazi ka newj Pakistani newspaper tak pahunch gaya - 

India PM promises billions to Bihar as elections loom - World - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Btw hamare fekuji ka jumlebazi ka newj Pakistani newspaper tak pahunch gaya -
> 
> India PM promises billions to Bihar as elections loom - World - DAWN.COM




Soon facist modi's gone will be over


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian He came, saw but didn't conquer: 5 reasons why Rahul Gandhi's Anantpur Padayatra is damp squib - Firstpost


----------



## Arya Desa

@ranjeet 

Ranjeet
Run jeet
jeet, where are you running to, Khalistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Arya Desa said:


> @ranjeet
> 
> Ranjeet
> Run jeet
> jeet,* where are you running to* , Khalistan?



Hindu Rashtra


----------



## Arya Desa

magudi said:


> Hindu Rashtra



momin-e-rashtra. Their chant will be "Jai Sri Sat sri salaam" J4S for short.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

micky said:


> Anil Bokil , one of the key member of Arthakranti Sansthan was given time to share to PM Modi. He was given 9min for sharing but Mr Modi heard him for 2 hrs.
> 
> Arthakranti Proposa
> 
> What is Arthakranti Proposal and who hasgiven the proposal?
> 
> “Arthakranti Proposal” has been given by a Pune (Maharashtra) based “Arthakranti Sansthan” which is an Economic Advisory body constituted by a group of Chartered Accountants and Engineers. This funda has been patented by the Sansthan.
> 
> Arthakranti Proposal is an effective and guaranteed solution of Black Money Generation, Price rise and Inflation, Corruption, Fiscal Deficit, Unemployment, Ransom, GDP and industrial growth, terrorism and good governance.
> 
> *Q. 1>What is in the Proposal ?*
> 
> “Arthakranti Proposal has FIVE point of actions simultaneously.
> 
> (1) Scrap all 56 Taxes including income tax excluding import duty.
> 
> (2) Recall and scrap high denomination currencies of 1000, 500 and 100 rupees.
> 
> (3) All high value transaction to be made only through banking system like cheque, DD, online and electronic.
> 
> (4) Fix limit of cash transaction and no taxing on cash transaction.
> 
> (5) For Govt. revenue collection introduce single point tax system through banking system – Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) on only Credit Amount
> 
> *Q.2.> What r the important Points to note?*
> 
> (1) As on today total banking transaction is more than 2.7 lakh crores per day say more than 800 lakh crores annually.
> 
> (2) Less than 20% transaction is made through banking system as on today and more than 80% transaction made in cash only, which is not traceable.
> 
> (3) 78% of Indian population spend less than 20/- rupees daily why they need 1000/- rupee note.
> *
> 
> Q.3.> What will happen if All FIFTY SIX Taxes including income tax scrapped :*
> 
> (1) Salaried people will bring home more money which will increase purchasing power of the family.
> 
> (2) All commodities including Petrol, Diesel, FMCG will become cheaper by 35% to 52% .
> 
> (3) No question of Tax evasion so no black money generation.
> 
> (4) Business sector will get boosted. So self employment.
> 
> *Q.4.> What will happen if 1000/ 500/ 100 Rupees currency notes recalled and scrapped :*
> 
> (1) Corruption through cash will stopped 100%.
> 
> (2) Black money will be either converted to white or will vanish as billions of 1000/500/100 currency notes hidden in bags without use will become simple pieces of papers.
> 
> (3) Unaccounted hidden huge cash is skyrocketing the prices of properties, land, houses, jewellery etc and hard earned money is loosing its value; this trend will stop immediately.
> 
> (4) Kidnapping and ransom, “Supari killing” will stop.
> 
> (5) Terrorism supported by cash transaction will stop.
> 
> (6) Cannot buy high value property in cash showing very less registry prices.
> 
> (7) Circulation of “Fake Currency” will stop because fake currency printing for less value notes will not be viable.
> *
> 
> Q.5. > What will happen when Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) is implemented :*
> 
> (1) As on today if BTT is implemented govt can fetch 800 x 2% = 16 lakh crore where as current taxing system is generating less than 14 lakh crore revenue.
> 
> (2)When 50% of total transaction will be covered by BTT sizing 2000 to 2500 lakh crores, Govt will need to fix BTT as low as 1% to 0.7% and this will boost again banking transaction many fold.
> 
> (3) No separate machinery like income tax department will be needed and tax amount will directly deposited in State/Central/District administration account immediately.
> 
> (4) As transaction tax amount will be very less, public will prefer it instead paying huge amount against directly/indirectly FIFTY SIX taxes.
> 
> (5) There will be no tax evasion and govt will get huge revenue for development and employment generation.
> 
> (6) For any special revenue for special projects, govt can slightly raise BTT say from 1% to 1.2% and this 0.2% increase will generate 4,00,000 crores additional fund.
> 
> *Q.6. What will be the effect if implemented today :*
> 
> (01)Prices of all things will come down.
> 
> (02)Salaried people will get more cash in hand.
> 
> (03)Purchasing power of Society will increase.
> 
> (04)Demand will boost, so will production and industrialisation and ultimately more employment opportunity for youth.
> 
> (05) Surplus revenue to the govt for effective health/ education/ infrastructure/ security/ social works.
> 
> (06) Cheaper and easy loans from banks, interest rate will down.
> 
> (07) Tendency of society will changes from scarcity to quantity.
> 
> (08) Spare money for political system for clean politics,
> 
> (09) Prices of / property will come down,
> 
> (10) No need to export beef to cover up trade deficit
> 
> t11) Sufficient fund for research and development.
> 
> (12) Society will be free from “Bad elements”.
> 
> A very nice n simple compilation with logical impact.
> Worth sharing!!
> 
> @magudi@gurudutt@ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina@Star Wars
> 
> how is this.........is it possible really......... i am just surprised .......



I heard this lecture 2 years ago. This is out of box thinking and what Indian economy actually needs. Hope the govt moves towards it.






Watch from 6:00 onwards when Anil Bokil starts speaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Bank credits Rs. 95 crore in Jan Dhan Yojna account of poor woman.
Kanpur bank credits billions in housemaid’s a/c - The Times of India
@Echo_419 @ranjeet @magudi seems like PM is fullfilling his promise of distributing black money to Indian citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

@SrNair @nair @kurup Muslim League says Supreme Court has no right to interfere in matters of faith | The Indian Express


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> @SrNair @nair @kurup Muslim League says Supreme Court has no right to interfere in matters of faith | The Indian Express



These idiots should be deported



Juggernautjatt said:


> Bank credits Rs. 95 crore in Jan Dhan Yojna account of poor woman.
> Kanpur bank credits billions in housemaid’s a/c - The Times of India
> @Echo_419 @ranjeet @magudi seems like PM is fullfilling his promise of distributing black money to Indian citizens.



Ho jati hai galti had kisi se


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> These idiots should be deported



Don't talk like sanghis brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> @SrNair @nair @kurup Muslim League says Supreme Court has no right to interfere in matters of faith | The Indian Express


& religion will decide as to how exams should be conducted for professionals? What a weird logic by the followers of twisted ideology!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

magudi said:


> @SrNair @nair @kurup Muslim League says Supreme Court has no right to interfere in matters of faith | The Indian Express





magudi said:


> @SrNair @nair @kurup Muslim League says Supreme Court has no right to interfere in matters of faith | The Indian Express




Well Law of the land is superior than any other laws including personal laws.
Those who cant obey SC orders can find others nations like Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

Samudra Manthan said:


> I heard this lecture 2 years ago. This is out of box thinking and what Indian economy actually needs. Hope the govt moves towards it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch from 6:00 onwards when Anil Bokil starts speaking.


seems impracticable to me


----------



## Samudra Manthan

heisenberg said:


> seems impracticable to me



I do not see why it is impracticable. With zero balance account banking a reality today in India it should be implementable. The world is anyway moving towards digital/plastic money and that is the way we should head too.


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> @SrNair @nair @kurup Muslim League says Supreme Court has no right to interfere in matters of faith | The Indian Express



Muslim league is going SDPI way i guess...... ET Muhamed Basheer is the most extreme guys among them...... They have an entire district with 75% muslim population, they can do what ever they want, and nothing can be done.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Muslim league is going SDPI way i guess...... ET Muhamed Basheer is the most extreme guys among them...... They have an entire district with 75% muslim population, they can do what ever they want, and nothing can be done.....



The problem is not league, Congress is an inclusive national party with a stellar legacy it should stop pandering to the whims of regional religious nut cases


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> The problem is not league, Congress is an inclusive national party with a stellar legacy it should stop pandering to the whims of regional religious nut cases



It is not Congress, it is the leaders of congress who does not want to loose their chairs.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

micky said:


> Anil Bokil , one of the key member of Arthakranti Sansthan was given time to share to PM Modi. He was given 9min for sharing but Mr Modi heard him for 2 hrs.
> 
> Arthakranti Proposa
> 
> What is Arthakranti Proposal and who hasgiven the proposal?
> 
> “Arthakranti Proposal” has been given by a Pune (Maharashtra) based “Arthakranti Sansthan” which is an Economic Advisory body constituted by a group of Chartered Accountants and Engineers. This funda has been patented by the Sansthan.
> 
> Arthakranti Proposal is an effective and guaranteed solution of Black Money Generation, Price rise and Inflation, Corruption, Fiscal Deficit, Unemployment, Ransom, GDP and industrial growth, terrorism and good governance.
> 
> *Q. 1>What is in the Proposal ?*
> 
> “Arthakranti Proposal has FIVE point of actions simultaneously.
> 
> (1) Scrap all 56 Taxes including income tax excluding import duty.
> 
> (2) Recall and scrap high denomination currencies of 1000, 500 and 100 rupees.
> 
> (3) All high value transaction to be made only through banking system like cheque, DD, online and electronic.
> 
> (4) Fix limit of cash transaction and no taxing on cash transaction.
> 
> (5) For Govt. revenue collection introduce single point tax system through banking system – Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) on only Credit Amount
> 
> *Q.2.> What r the important Points to note?*
> 
> (1) As on today total banking transaction is more than 2.7 lakh crores per day say more than 800 lakh crores annually.
> 
> (2) Less than 20% transaction is made through banking system as on today and more than 80% transaction made in cash only, which is not traceable.
> 
> (3) 78% of Indian population spend less than 20/- rupees daily why they need 1000/- rupee note.
> *
> 
> Q.3.> What will happen if All FIFTY SIX Taxes including income tax scrapped :*
> 
> (1) Salaried people will bring home more money which will increase purchasing power of the family.
> 
> (2) All commodities including Petrol, Diesel, FMCG will become cheaper by 35% to 52% .
> 
> (3) No question of Tax evasion so no black money generation.
> 
> (4) Business sector will get boosted. So self employment.
> 
> *Q.4.> What will happen if 1000/ 500/ 100 Rupees currency notes recalled and scrapped :*
> 
> (1) Corruption through cash will stopped 100%.
> 
> (2) Black money will be either converted to white or will vanish as billions of 1000/500/100 currency notes hidden in bags without use will become simple pieces of papers.
> 
> (3) Unaccounted hidden huge cash is skyrocketing the prices of properties, land, houses, jewellery etc and hard earned money is loosing its value; this trend will stop immediately.
> 
> (4) Kidnapping and ransom, “Supari killing” will stop.
> 
> (5) Terrorism supported by cash transaction will stop.
> 
> (6) Cannot buy high value property in cash showing very less registry prices.
> 
> (7) Circulation of “Fake Currency” will stop because fake currency printing for less value notes will not be viable.
> *
> 
> Q.5. > What will happen when Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) is implemented :*
> 
> (1) As on today if BTT is implemented govt can fetch 800 x 2% = 16 lakh crore where as current taxing system is generating less than 14 lakh crore revenue.
> 
> (2)When 50% of total transaction will be covered by BTT sizing 2000 to 2500 lakh crores, Govt will need to fix BTT as low as 1% to 0.7% and this will boost again banking transaction many fold.
> 
> (3) No separate machinery like income tax department will be needed and tax amount will directly deposited in State/Central/District administration account immediately.
> 
> (4) As transaction tax amount will be very less, public will prefer it instead paying huge amount against directly/indirectly FIFTY SIX taxes.
> 
> (5) There will be no tax evasion and govt will get huge revenue for development and employment generation.
> 
> (6) For any special revenue for special projects, govt can slightly raise BTT say from 1% to 1.2% and this 0.2% increase will generate 4,00,000 crores additional fund.
> 
> *Q.6. What will be the effect if implemented today :*
> 
> (01)Prices of all things will come down.
> 
> (02)Salaried people will get more cash in hand.
> 
> (03)Purchasing power of Society will increase.
> 
> (04)Demand will boost, so will production and industrialisation and ultimately more employment opportunity for youth.
> 
> (05) Surplus revenue to the govt for effective health/ education/ infrastructure/ security/ social works.
> 
> (06) Cheaper and easy loans from banks, interest rate will down.
> 
> (07) Tendency of society will changes from scarcity to quantity.
> 
> (08) Spare money for political system for clean politics,
> 
> (09) Prices of / property will come down,
> 
> (10) No need to export beef to cover up trade deficit
> 
> t11) Sufficient fund for research and development.
> 
> (12) Society will be free from “Bad elements”.
> 
> A very nice n simple compilation with logical impact.
> Worth sharing!!
> 
> @magudi@gurudutt@ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina@Star Wars
> 
> how is this.........is it possible really......... i am just surprised .......



i support this proposal... it is socialistic except for a few elements and it would have been best if the proposal spoke for a economy without interest system.

@levina @jbgt90 @The_Showstopper @Juggernautjatt @magudi

@WAJsal @Yorozuya - something for your interest perhaps...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

I haven't really been paying attention to Indian politics recently but it looks like the opposition is playing its usual games in the Monsoon session of Parliament, does this mean we are looking at a logjam and 0 critical reform bills being passed, especially the GST?

@nair @JanjaWeed @SrNair @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Politics in India has touched a new low. An unbiased observation. It's down right sick to spread such rumors. Considering how that guy hanged himself on jantar mantar right under AAP's leadership nose I wouldn't be surprised if AAP is thinking about something like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> I haven't really been paying attention to Indian politics recently but it looks like the opposition is playing its usual games in the Monsoon session of Parliament, does this mean we are looking at a logjam and 0 critical reform bills being passed, especially the GST?
> 
> @nair @JanjaWeed @SrNair @Echo_419



GST will be passed



ranjeet said:


> Politics in India has touched a new low. An unbiased observation. It's down right sick to spread such rumors. Considering how that guy hanged himself on jantar mantar right under AAP's leadership nose I wouldn't be surprised if AAP is thinking about something like this.



Bade kamene log hai yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

How to justify a terrorists attack in a secular way. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625339542216675328

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> How to justify a terrorists attack in a secular way.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625339542216675328



he is not justifying but speaking of the root cause.


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> he is not justifying but speaking of the root cause.


Well roots go deep, should I hand you the shovel?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Politics in India has touched a new low. An unbiased observation. It's down right sick to spread such rumors. Considering how that guy hanged himself on jantar mantar right under AAP's leadership nose I wouldn't be surprised if AAP is thinking about something like this.




What can you expect from these morons.... i swear ...... Karma will bite them in the rear.
I hope this isn;t true, but if this is, then this is purely an anti national act.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> What can you expect from these morons.... i swear ...... Karma will bite them in the rear.
> I hope this isn;t true, but if this is, then this is purely an anti national act.


It's anti human act but lets just hope that its only a rumor.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> It's anti human act but lets just hope that its only a rumor.



after that hanging incident i would expect them to not try these things...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> after that hanging incident i would expect them to not try these things...


Kutte ki doom seedhi nahi hoti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> I haven't really been paying attention to Indian politics recently but it looks like the opposition is playing its usual games in the Monsoon session of Parliament, does this mean we are looking at a logjam and 0 critical reform bills being passed, especially the GST?
> 
> @nair @JanjaWeed @SrNair @Echo_419


One political party with 44 MPs holding the entire parliament for ransom. I'm surprised as to why the govt is not calling for joint sitting of the Parliament & get these bills passed? There are voice of descent rising within the ranks of opposition against this logjam...& govt needs to take advantage of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> One political party with 44 MPs holding the entire parliament for ransom. I'm surprised as to why the govt is not calling for joint sitting of the Parliament & get these bills passed? There are voice of descent rising within the ranks of opposition against this logjam...& govt needs to take advantage of that.



last day of session, several bills will be passed, thats how it works in Indian parliament...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Politics in India has touched a new low. An unbiased observation. It's down right sick to spread such rumors. Considering how that guy hanged himself on jantar mantar right under AAP's leadership nose I wouldn't be surprised if AAP is thinking about something like this.


WOW...won't be surprised if this actually being cooked right now. Public should be made aware of this. Big posters needs to come up in Delhi public places with the warning. Aap ka paap se sub ko khabardaar karo!



Star Wars said:


> last day of session, several bills will be passed, thats how it works in Indian parliament...


Let's hope that turns out to be true.. However I can't see land bill going through this time around either. Too much politics is being played!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Let's hope that turns out to be true.. However I can't see land bill going through this time around either. Too much politics is being played!


Government sources said that a new bill will be introduced with amendments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Government sources said that a new bill will be introduced with amendments.


Still not going to be good enough for Congress. Govt should just front up & bring the bill for voting. They can get NCP, SP, AIADMK & TMC on board with bit of an effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Still not going to be good enough for Congress. Govt should just front up & bring the bill for voting. They can get NCP, SP, AIADMK & TMC on board with bit of an effort.


Congress will obstruct the working, no matter what. They don't have anything else to do. They just don't want this government to work. It's about time Modi goes after them hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Congress will obstruct the working, no matter what. They don't have anything else to do. They just don't want this government to work. *It's about time Modi goes after them hard*.



Not till that asteen ka saanp still rules the roost in corridors of power!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

jamahir said:


> he is not justifying but speaking of the root cause.



The root cause was the destruction of Hindu temple by the islamo fascists.. jst bcz people say enough to your suppression that doesn't mean you take up arms and blow innocent lives..



nair said:


> Muslim league is going SDPI way i guess...... ET Muhamed Basheer is the most extreme guys among them...... They have an entire district with 75% muslim population,* they can do what ever they want, and nothing can be done*.....



what do you mean by nothing can be done sir ?? whats wrong with the hindu right of the state.. why are they letting the state be deteriorated ?? looks like all those predictions of kerala going the kashmir way are coming true..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Not till that asteen ka saanp still rules the roost in corridors of power!


His latest kaand. saved NDTV n Chidu's collective @ss. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625264865825787905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625265871703805952

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Here is a game....What is wrong in the above picture ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Well roots go deep, should I hand you the shovel?





itachiii said:


> The root cause was the destruction of Hindu temple by the islamo fascists..



i wasn't talking about the mosque but about the bombay riots... i hope that is deep enough reason.

was building a temple worth the loss of human life??

now that the kathmandu earthquake destroyed many temples ( old and new ), are there more humans waiting to be killed by the saffronis??



itachiii said:


> jst bcz people say enough to your suppression that doesn't mean you take up arms and blow innocent lives..



what??


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 241057
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a game....What is wrong in the above picture ?



Political cinderella's sandals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Political cinderella's sandals



wrong, try again


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> i wasn't talking about the mosque but about the bombay riots... i hope that is deep enough reason.
> 
> was building a temple worth the loss of human life??
> 
> now that the kathmandu earthquake destroyed many temples ( old and new ), are there more humans waiting to be killed by the saffronis??



Nah that logic doesn't cut any ice. Stop justifying terror. 

Loss of life is unfortunate but Temple is important. 

There is a huge difference between natural disaster and knowingly destroying a temple with the sole purpose to demean the religion.



Star Wars said:


> wrong, try again


aur toh kuch nazar nahi aa raha


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> aur toh kuch nazar nahi aa raha



trying to change the tire while the wheel is grounded. Bina Jack ka tire badal raha hai...photo op

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Nah that logic doesn't cut any ice. Stop justifying terror.



neither sanjay jha wanted to do that nor i.



ranjeet said:


> Loss of life is unfortunate but Temple is important.



why??



ranjeet said:


> There is a huge difference between natural disaster and knowingly destroying a temple with the sole purpose to demean the religion.



in the end, religious mysticism was found weak in front of nature as well as man.


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> neither sanjay jha wanted to do that nor i.
> why??
> in the end, religious mysticism was found weak in front of nature.
> 
> that was why idolatry was abolished under real islam... sad that the deobandi cult originating in india has allowed building of 300,000+ mosques in india, with i am sure, more than half built since 1992.



Nah he is justifying terror and so are you. 

To correct what has been wronged. 

I don't give two squirts of p!ss about what comes under domain of real Islam or fake one. You respect my religion and I will respect yours as simple as that. But if you can't stand my religion, you will get replied back in a disproportionate manner. As far as Deobandis are concerned they are allow to do whatever they want as long as its under the purview of law of the land.



Star Wars said:


> trying to change the tire while the wheel is grounded. Bina Jack ka tire badal raha hai...photo op


AAP aur inki nautanki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> trying to change the tire while the wheel is grounded. Bina Jack ka tire badal raha hai...photo op


Bhai...Initially you losen the wheel nut before mounting the jack. That photo was making rounds 'cause he was wearing ladies footwear while doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> I haven't really been paying attention to Indian politics recently but it looks like the opposition is playing its usual games in the Monsoon session of Parliament, does this mean we are looking at a logjam and 0 critical reform bills being passed, especially the GST?
> 
> @nair @JanjaWeed @SrNair @Echo_419




That's Indian politics for you, irresponsible MP's wasting millions of tax payers money to go and shout slogans no matter who is in power/opposition.



ranjeet said:


> Politics in India has touched a new low. An unbiased observation. It's down right sick to spread such rumors. Considering how that guy hanged himself on jantar mantar right under AAP's leadership nose I wouldn't be surprised if AAP is thinking about something like this.




What an idiot, even if modi wants he can never hand over the Delhi police, it'll require a constitutional amendment 


Why AAP's current conduct is the most effective argument against transfer of police to Delhi government - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

jamahir said:


> now that the kathmandu earthquake destroyed many temples ( old and new ), are there more humans waiting to be killed by the saffronis??



What is the connection b/w earth quake and temples ?? or are you one of those evangelist nuts that claim earthquake occured due to pagans praying in there temples ?? sorry with your thoughts saffrons tend to be peaceful and preach peace unlike green jihadis that tent to kill everyone, who isn't one of them..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

itachiii said:


> what do you mean by nothing can be done sir ?? whats wrong with the hindu right of the state.. why are they letting the state be deteriorated ?? looks like all those predictions of kerala going the kashmir way are coming true..


SDPI/,Jamayath Islami/PF guys are more professional,dedicated,united,always ready to sacrifice their life for their faith/beliefs..You can hardly see any Kerala SDPI guys in the internet forums-badmouthing other religions(even if they hate them)-preaching cultures,They believe more in action than big talks in front of a computer..Its easy to be a Rajnikanth or Vijayakanth infront of a laptop or in a mobile phone,But in real life??


----------



## Star Wars

Whats this terror attack in Gurudaspur ??


----------



## ranjeet

Somnath bharti should beat these terrorists instead of his wife. 







Star Wars said:


> Whats this terror attack in Gurudaspur ??


It's being said that the terrorists wanted to target amarnath yatris. 5 bombs recovered from railway lines. 4-5 terrorists holed up in a police station. 1 terrorist confirmed dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

mooppan said:


> *SDPI/,Jamayath Islami/PF guys are more professional,dedicated,united,always ready to sacrifice their life for their faith/beliefs..*You can hardly see any Kerala SDPI guys in the internet forums-badmouthing other religions(even if they hate them)-preaching cultures,They believe more in action than big talks in front of a computer..Its easy to be a Rajnikanth or Vijayakanth infront of a laptop or in a mobile phone,But in real life??



good with that, i wouldn't expect anything less from religious nut jobs nurtured on saudi money.. they dying for there faith is not a concern to anyone, but killing others for there faith is a call for action. If silent going and relatively soft gujjus can do such a havoc in 2002, I would expect anything less from kerala hindus *if they were attacked*...

P.S : don't club me with the Internet warriors here, Hyderabadi right wingers belong to a different lot.. a reason why you don't see MIM and owaisis starting a fight with us.. we may not die for our religion but we wouldn't accept any shit either.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mooppan

itachiii said:


> good with that, i wouldn't expect anything less from religious nut jobs nurtured on saudi money.. they dying for there faith is not a concern to anyone, but killing others for there faith is a call for action. If silent going and relatively soft gujjus can do such a havoc in 2002, I would expect anything less from kerala hindus *if they were attacked*...
> 
> P.S : don't club me with the Internet warriors here, Hyderabadi right wingers belong to a different lot.. a reason why you don't see MIM and owaisis starting a fight with us.. we may not die for our religion but we wouldn't accept any shit either.


They aren't killing any hindus,Its actually PF/RSS vs Marxists(common enemy) in Kerala..You can hardly find any tensions or killings between RSS and Popular Front..RSS/BJP guys aren't saints either..They use to indulge in hate speeches and murders..Around 250 communist cadres have been murdered in the last 25-30 years in Kerala,mostly were done by RSS/BJP..
Both are different..Muslims in Telegana are only few in strength,largely confined around old city parts or in some towns like nizambad??(i am not sure about demographics)-surrounded by a huge telegu hindu population. But its not in the case of Kerala Muslims,they have strength,power,money and political support..


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> These idiots should be deported
> 
> 
> 
> Ho jati hai galti had kisi se


Aisi galti mere savings account me kyun nahin hoti ? 


jamahir said:


> i support this proposal... it is socialistic except for a few elements and it would have been best if the proposal spoke for a economy without interest system.
> 
> @levina @jbgt90 @The_Showstopper @Juggernautjatt @magudi
> 
> @WAJsal @Yorozuya - something for your interest perhaps...


Normally our government & bureaucracy behave like private company while imposing taxes with only one thing in mind & that is to earn more money. In this process sometimes they kill the Goose that laid the Golden Eggs. For example people prefer cash transactions over banking transactions mostly to evade large number taxes on property, gold or other investment deals.
This proposal has some good elements but scraping all 56 taxes & interest system in one go is not practicable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Juggernautjatt said:


> but scraping all 56 taxes & interest system in one go is not practicable.



why do you say that?? because the system will be simplified to a good extent.


----------



## Levina

Gibbs said:


> What has India's population have to do with Tamil separatist movements in Tamil Nadu ???
> Like i said you're clearly ignorant or in denial
> 
> Well you learn things every day.. Read up, Learn and comprehend
> 
> Tamil Nadu Independence Movements (Separatists, Secessionists)
> 
> DMK’s Rajaram asked diplomat whether U.S. would back Tamil Nadu secession - The Hindu
> 
> Lets discuss this in another thread shall we ?


Tamil independence movement in India???
@Star Wars @SrNair

@Gibbs just FYI- nobody takes the mendacious nonsense uttered by a few low IQ leaders seriously in India.
I would advice you to not post such links again or you might get trolled real bad. Just heads up!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Somnath bharti should beat these terrorists instead of his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's being said that the terrorists wanted to target amarnath yatris. 5 bombs recovered from railway lines. 4-5 terrorists holed up in a police station. 1 terrorist confirmed dead.


Aah.. why din't he ask PM to intervene when he couldn't handle his wife?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

@Marxist 
Did you delete your post in which my post was quoted??


----------



## Marxist

levina said:


> @Marxist
> Did you delete your post in which my post was quoted??



Nothing ,i thought that lankan guy made comment on this thread ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> Nothing ,i thought that lankan guy made comment on this thread ...


He posted it on the thread about #GurdaspurAttack , but since that thread is closed now I decided to post it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

@levina , your thoughts on that economic proposal??

@Blue_Eyes , your thoughts on the "arthakranti" economic proposal ( Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2550 )??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625637857005142017


----------



## Gibbs

levina said:


> Tamil independence movement in India???
> @Star Wars @SrNair
> 
> @Gibbs just FYI- nobody takes the mendacious nonsense uttered by a few low IQ leaders seriously in India.
> I would advice you to not post such links again or you might get trolled real bad. Just heads up!!



Trolling would happen when posters cant bear the truth.. Like i said if you think separatist movements are not existent or in operation in Tamil Nadu either your ignorant of the debt of the issue or simple choose the be in denial


----------



## Star Wars

Gibbs said:


> Trolling would happen when posters cant bear the truth.. Like i said if you think separatist movements are not existent or in operation in Tamil Nadu either your ignorant of the debt of the issue or simple choose the be in denial



Separatist movements in Tamil Nadu ? Are you insane ? 


@levina
Seems like @Gibbs here did not read the article he linked. He basically linked to an event way back in 1975  

_*"*In a diplomatic cable dated July 3, 1975, obtained by WikiLeaks (*1975NEWDE08889_b, secret*), the representative said his direct answer to this question was that the U.S. would not support such a move.*"*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

Star Wars said:


> Separatist movements in Tamil Nadu ? Are you insane ?



You can act a clown and stick your head in sand or you can actually learn about a thing or to of whats happening in your state.. Or it's just a deliberate attempt to be in denial or not to be seen to upset the apple cart

One thing is sure though.. You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time. 



> Though Periyar continued with is "Tamil Nadu for Tamils" slogan, one of the few who openly and actively campaigned for an independent Tamil Nation (Tamil Nadu) was the Tamil National Poet Mr. Durai Manickam (popularly known as Pavalareru Perunchiththiranar). *Some groups and individuals demanded something just short of total independence from India. One reason for not crossing the line is possible ban on the group. So they demand a Tamil Nation" within India with maximum devolution of powers. Such parties included some breakaway groups from Dravida Kazhagam (DK), the relatively new political party Patali Makkal Katchi (PMK) headed by Dr. Ramadoss and Tamil National Movement (Tamil Desiya Iyakkam) headed by Pazha Nedumaran. Underground organizations which are waging an armed struggle for independence for Tamil Nadu include Tamil Nadu Viduthalai Pafdai (TNLA) headed by Maran, Tamil Nadu Viduthalai Padai (TNLA) headed by Ilavarasan and Tamil Nadu Retrieval Troops (TNRT). Number of cadres in these groups is not known but they are believed to be small.*
> 
> The principal political parties in Tamil Nadu, Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam (DMK), founded by C. N. Annadurai and now headed by M. Karunanidhi and All India Anna Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam (AIADMK), founded by M. G. Ramachandran (MGR) and now headed by Jayalalithaa Jayaram also have devolution of power to states and less power to the Union (Central) Government of India in their election manifestos. *However they do very little about it. Marumalarchi DMK founded by Vaiko and Dravida Kazhagam (DK), founded by Periyar EVR and now headed by Veeramani, also have similar goals but again have done very little.*
> 
> The Indian national parties such as the Congress Party and the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) are for a more unitary government with power more centralized at the Union Government and the state governments more dependent on the former.* Offshoots of the Congress Party like the Tamil Manila Congress (TMC), founded by Moopanar and now headed by his son Vasan and the Rajive Tamil Nau Congress (named after the late Rajiv Gandhi) headed by Ramamurthy are also have similar views. These parties do not, however, have the popular support and vote bank as DMK and AIADMK.*
> 
> This is an overview of the general politics of the state and how the Tamil Nadu liberation (independence) movements fit into it. For detailed discussions on the various aspects of the independence (or secessionist) movements, readers are referred to the following articles.



Tamil Nadu Independence Movements (Separatists, Secessionists)


----------



## Star Wars

Gibbs said:


> You can act a clown and stick your head in sand or you can actually learn about a thing or to of whats happening in your state.. Or it's just a deliberate attempt to be in denial or not to be seen to upset the apple cart
> 
> One thing is sure though.. You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Tamil Nadu Independence Movements (Separatists, Secessionists)



and your source is what, tamiltribune ?  And you actually complain that Indians troll ? 

You are an idiot for telling me whats happening in Tamil Nadu. I have gone to every nook and cranny of that place and what you are talking about here is nothing but a wet dream. Seriously... take this nonsense somewhere else...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gibbs

rediff.com: George Iype reports on the call for partition in Tamil Nadu



Star Wars said:


> and your source is what, tamiltribune ?  And you actually complain that Indians troll ?
> 
> You are an idiot for telling me whats happening in Tamil Nadu. I have gone to every nook and cranny of that place and what you are talking about here is nothing but a wet dream. Seriously... take this nonsense somewhere else...



Dude mind the freaking personal attacks.. Two can play at that game.. If you want to disprove my points come up with valid rebuttals


----------



## Star Wars

Gibbs said:


> rediff.com: George Iype reports on the call for partition in Tamil Nadu
> 
> 
> 
> Dude mind the freaking personal attacks.. Two can play at that game.. If you want to disprove my points come up with valid rebuttals



You tell me i don't know what happening around my ow neighborhood and you complain of me personally attacking you 

First of all, that article is 15 years old, Second, what you are talking about is a bunch of armed loonies having delusions of grandeur and are now probably rotting away in a grave. Seriously... free Tamil Nadu with parts from Kerala, Andra and Karnatakka ? what were they smoking...

LTTE in Jafna is a freedom movement , The US civil war is a freedom movement , Indian independence struggle is a freedom movement because it had a backing of a huge number of people. What you read here is nothing more than a bunch of loonies...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gibbs

Star Wars said:


> You tell me i don't know what happening around my ow neighborhood and you complain of me personally attacking you
> 
> First of all, that article is 15 years old, Second, what you are talking about is a bunch of armed loonies having delusions of grandeur and are now probably rotting away in a grave. Seriously... free Tamil Nadu with parts from Kerala, Andra and Karnatakka ? what were they smoking...
> 
> LTTE in Jafna is a freedom movement , The US civil war is a freedom movement , Indian independence struggle is a freedom movement because it had a backing of a huge number of people. What you read here is nothing more than a bunch of loonies...



Lol.. LTTE a freedom movement ? LTTE is the brain child of TN nuts.. Carefully funded and armed by a cunt of misery called Indira Gandhi to destabilize a prosperous island then, Unfortunately caught between two sides of the cold war

LTTE killed more Tamil Sri Lankans than any others, And you have the audacity to cry about Kashmiri insurgents and Maoists? Well then they are freedom fighters as well.. We should be celebrating every massacre of Indians from now on

These groups fringe or not exist.. Why do you attempt to blanket deny they do ? Insecure much ?


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> One political party with 44 MPs holding the entire parliament for ransom. I'm surprised as to why the govt is not calling for joint sitting of the Parliament & get these bills passed? There are voice of descent rising within the ranks of opposition against this logjam...& govt needs to take advantage of that.



Same here BJPs floor mgt is pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Gibbs said:


> Lol.. LTTE a freedom movement ? LTTE is the brain child of TN nuts.. Carefully funded and armed by a cunt of misery called Indira Gandhi to destabilize a prosperous island then, Unfortunately caught between two sides of the cold war
> 
> LTTE killed more Tamil Sri Lankans than any others, And you have the audacity to cry about Kashmiri insurgents and Maoists? Well then they are freedom fighters as well.. Should be celebrating every massacre of Indians from now on
> 
> These groups fringe or not exist.. Why do you attempt to blanket deny they do ? Insecure much ?



LTTE was a freedom movement, Its irrelevant who backed it. Fact is, it had a huge backing among the tamil populace in Sri Lanka. The fact that they exist is irrelevant, there are people out there who still believe the world is flat . They fall into a similar category..

Maoists are not freedom fighters, they want a revolution, not freedom. They want to turn India into a communist state.
As for Kashmir, majority of the "Kashmir freedom fighters" are form Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Gibbs said:


> Kashmiri insurgents and Maoists? Well then they are freedom fighters as well.. We should be celebrating every massacre of Indians from now on


Maoists are not a freedom movement. Kashmiri Islamic Movement was a freedom movement, to free the 'Muslim lands' and impose the Shariah. They used terrorism against non Muslims as a policy. Freedom movements don't necessarily have to be 'good'. LTTE and LET are both terrorists, but they did/do represent freedom movements.

As for celebrating Indian deaths, well, good luck with that. Celebration is a good thing. Since we die very often(big country), you will get many occasions to enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Same here BJPs floor mgt is pathetic



Or its deliberate... Land bill wont be passed before bihar elections


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> His latest kaand. saved NDTV n Chidu's collective @ss.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625264865825787905
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625265871703805952



Jai Italy needs to be slowly excluded from the party



Star Wars said:


> trying to change the tire while the wheel is grounded. Bina Jack ka tire badal raha hai...photo op



Lol 
Yeh hamari Delhi se hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Jai Italy needs to be slowly excluded from the party



I think Modi wants him gone but Jai italy has been one of those intellectuals who knew what was going to happen and started cozying up with Modi... He is far smarter than the other intellectual cartoons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Gibbs said:


> Trolling would happen when posters cant bear the truth.. Like i said if you think separatist movements are not existent or in operation in Tamil Nadu either your ignorant of the debt of the issue or simple choose the be in denial


Frankly speaking I have not yet heard any tamilian speaking about a "Tamil Nadu freedom movement". 
It is very funny that ppl outside India take a non-existent freedom movement so seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Or its deliberate... Land bill wont be passed before bihar elections



Let's hope what you are saying is true if we need to be a economic power & regain our old status in the world we need this bill


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> Frankly speaking I have not yet heard any tamilian speaking about a "Tamil Nadu freedom movement".
> It is very funny that ppl outside India take a non-existent freedom movement so seriously.



Freedom to palakkad !!! Palakkad Zindabad !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> I think Modi wants him gone but Jai italy has been one of those intellectuals who knew what was going to happen and started cozying up with Modi... He is far smarter than the other intellectual cartoons



That's why I said slowly fslowlyor eg kick him out from the cabinet


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Let's hope what you are saying is true if we need to be a economic power & regain our old status in the world we need this bill



bills will be passed in quick succession in the end of the session i believe, that has been happening for a long time in India. Considering hoe quick lok Sabha is being adjourned especially skipping an entire day into the next day. I feel that this is planned by BJP..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Freedom to palakkad !!! Palakkad Zindabad !!


No way!!!
Palakkad will be made a part of TN if it asks for freedom. 


I demand Freedom for Thrissur!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Somnath bharti should beat these terrorists instead of his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's being said that the terrorists wanted to target amarnath yatris. 5 bombs recovered from railway lines. 4-5 terrorists holed up in a police station. 1 terrorist confirmed dead.



Good thing they failed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> No way!!!
> Palakkad will be made a part of TN if it asks for freedom.
> 
> 
> I demand Freedom for Thrissur!!



NO...thrissur will be renamed Palakkad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625637857005142017



Inkho retire ho Jana chaiye


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Inkho retire ho Jana chaiye



AAP PM candidate 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> bills will be passed in quick succession in the end of the session i believe, that has been happening for a long time in India. Considering hoe quick lok Sabha is being adjourned especially skipping an entire day into the next day. I feel that this is planned by BJP..



Once again I hope you are right.The govt should atleast pass the GST & labor reforms in the current accession


----------



## Gibbs

SarthakGanguly said:


> Maoists are not a freedom movement. Kashmiri Islamic Movement was a freedom movement, to free the 'Muslim lands' and impose the Shariah. They used terrorism against non Muslims as a policy. Freedom movements don't necessarily have to be 'good'. LTTE and LET are both terrorists, but they did/do represent freedom movements.
> 
> As for celebrating Indian deaths, well, good luck with that. Celebration is a good thing. Since we die very often(big country), you will get many occasions to enjoy.



I was'nt implying that innocent lives lost should be celebrated Indian or not.. Thats abhorrent.. That was in reply to a suggestion that LTTE was a freedom movement, One of the most vile terrorist orgs known, responsible for the death of over 100,000 Lankans

So as the same argument if they are freedom fighters and killed for freedom so are the LeT, Khalistanis, All the North Eastern "Freedom fighters" and Maoists.. And should be celebrated

Whats good for the goose is good for the gander.. Eh


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> How to justify a terrorists attack in a secular way.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625339542216675328


Does he not sound similar to how Sanghtards justify the Gujarat genocide?


----------



## Levina

jamahir said:


> @levina , your thoughts on that economic proposal??
> 
> @Blue_Eyes , your thoughts on the "arthakranti" economic proposal ( Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2550 )??


I'm sorry for the delay in reply. 
I read a part of it. 
It says Govt should scrap currency notes of Rs1000/500/100. Then what would we be left with?? 


magudi said:


> @nair ivan mare ivdunu vilichondu poyi kerala corneril kondu idu avide kidannu tamilladikkatte



Another mallu???




....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

itachiii said:


> The root cause was the destruction of Hindu temple by the islamo fascists..


Any credible proof of what you just said?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Gibbs said:


> I was'nt implying that innocent lives lost should be celebrated Indian or not.. Thats abhorrent.. That was in reply to a suggestion that LTTE was a freedom movement, One of the most vile terrorist orgs known, responsible for the death of over 100,000 Lankans



Right....LTTE Is terrorist but those loonies in Tamil Nadu are freedom fighters...


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Another mallu???
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Mallu...yeh Mallu kiya hotaa haiii ?  

Aaap waisee Aaallu ziyadaa lagtiii hain because of excessive weight !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> Mallu...yeh Mallu kiya hotaa haiii ?
> 
> Aaap waisee Aaallu ziyadaa lagtiii hain because of excessive weight !



Most Mallus do look like Aloos, and yes she does in reality look like an aloo. Native keralites are called Mallu's derived from Malayalam(Native language)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Star Wars said:


> Most Mallus do look like Aloos, and yes she does in reality look like an aloo. Native keralites are called Mallu's derived from Malayalam(Native language)



What ?  

@levina apa mein tou mazaak kar rahaa thaaa Boba Fett here is actually calling you an Aaaloo !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Gibbs said:


> I was'nt implying that innocent lives lost should be celebrated Indian or not.. Thats abhorrent.. That was in reply to a suggestion that LTTE was a freedom movement, One of the most vile terrorist orgs known, responsible for the death of over 100,000 Lankans
> 
> So as the same argument if they are freedom fighters and killed for freedom so are the LeT, Khalistanis, All the North Eastern "Freedom fighters" and Maoists.. And should be celebrated
> 
> Whats good for the goose is good for the gander.. Eh


You are missing the point. Freedom fight is not necessarily one that is always 'noble'. The means used are often vile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> @levina apa mein tou mazaak kar rahaa thaaa Boba Fett here is actually calling you an Aaaloo !



I speak only the truth, @levina looks like a dinosaur


----------



## jamahir

levina said:


> I'm sorry for the delay in reply.
> I read a part of it.
> It says Govt should scrap currency notes of Rs1000/500/100. Then what would we be left with??



idea is to make e-transactions the major route of money transfer and keep usage of lesser denominations of cash ( 1, 2, 5, 10, 50 ) for lesser/daily transactions ( bus ticket, medicine purchase etc )... intention is to remove large cash transactions for things like ransom and bribe.



levina said:


> Another mallu???
> 
> 
> 
> ....



this is what neil armstrong saw but wasn't allowed to speak...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

jamahir said:


> idea is to make e-transactions the major route of money transfer and keep usage of lesser denominations of cash ( 1, 2, 5, 10, 50 ) for lesser/daily transactions ( bus ticket, medicine purchase etc )... intention is to remove large cash transactions for things like ransom and bribe.


That makes sense.
The country that I live in, we dont carry as much cash as we carry here in India.
The biggest advantage of e-transactions is that it reduces fraud, increases accountability, and helps in making quicker transactions.



Armstrong said:


> Mallu...yeh Mallu kiya hotaa haiii ?
> 
> Aaap waisee Aaallu ziyadaa lagtiii hain because of excessive weight !





Star Wars said:


> Most Mallus do look like Aloos, and yes she does in reality look like an aloo. Native keralites are called Mallu's derived from Malayalam(Native language)


2 bhaloos calling me Aloo??? 


Star Wars said:


> I speak only the truth, @levina looks like a dinosaur


Rhinoceros!!! 
btw get your eyes tested.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

The_Showstopper said:


> Any credible proof of what you just said?



*Archaeological excavations by the Archaeological Survey of India (ASI) in 1970, 1992 and 2003 in and around the disputed site have indicated a large Hindu complex existed on the site.*

In 2003, by the order of an Indian Court, The Archaeological Survey of India was asked to conduct a more indepth study and an excavation to ascertain the type of structure that was beneath the rubble.[19]* The summary of the ASI report [20] indicated definite proof of a temple under the mosque. In the words of ASI researchers, they discovered "distinctive features associated with... temples of north India". The excavations yielded:*

“ *stone and decorated bricks as well as mutilated sculpture of a divine couple and carved architectural features, including foliage patterns, amalaka, kapotapali, doorjamb with semi-circular shrine pilaster, broke octagonal shaft of black schist pillar, lotus motif, circular shrine having pranjala (watershute) in the north and 50 pillar bases in association with a huge structure."[21] ” *
The excavation began on 12 March 2003 on the acquired land on the high court's order and by 7 August 2003 when it ended, the ASI team had made 1360 discoveries*. A bench, comprising Justice S R Alam, Justice Bhanwar Singh and Justice Khemkaran, had asked the ASI to submit the report and as per the order, the Archaeological Survey of India submitted its final report in the Allahabad high court*.[22] The 574-page ASI report consisting of written opinions, maps and drawings was opened before the full Lucknow bench of the Allahabad high court. The report said there was archaeological evidence of "*a massive structure just below the disputed structure and evidence of continuity in structural activities from the 10th century onwards*". *The ASI report said there is sufficient proof of existence of a massive and monumental structure having a minimum dimension of 50x30 metres in north-south and east-west directions respectively just below the disputed structure. In course of present excavations nearly 50 pillar bases with brickbat foundation below calcrete blocks topped by sandstone blocks were found. *The area below the disputed site remained a place for public use for a long time till the Mughal period when the disputed structure was built which was confined to a limited area and the population settled around it as evidenced by the increase in contemporary archaeological material including pottery. The report said the human activity at the site dates back to 13th century BC on the basis of the scientific dating method providing the only archaeological evidence of such an early date of the occupation of the site.

A round signet with legend in Asokan Brahmi is another important find of this level, according to the report. *The report said the Shunga period (second-first century BC) comes next in order of the cultural occupation at the site followed by the Kushan period. During the early medieval period (11–12th century AD) a huge structure of nearly 50 metres north-south orientation was constructed which seems to have been short lived as only four of the 50 pillar bases exposed during the excavation belonged to this level with a brick crush floor. On the remains of the above structure was constructed a massive structure with at least three structural phases and three successive floors attached with it*. The architectural members of the earlier short-lived massive structure with stencil-cut foliage pattern and other decorative motifs were reused in the construction of the monumental structure which has a huge pillared hall different from residential structures providing sufficient evidence of construction of public usages which remained under existence for a long time during the period.* The report concluded that it was over the top of this construction during the early 16th century that the disputed structure was constructed directly resting over it.[23]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
A land title case on the site was lodged in the Allahabad High Court, the verdict of which was pronounced on 30 September 2010. In their verdict, the three judges of The Allahabad High Court ruled that the 2.77 acres (1.12 ha) of Ayodhya land be divided into 3 parts, with 1/3 going to the Ram Lalla or Infant Lord Rama represented by the Hindu Maha Sabha for the construction of the Ram temple, 1/3 going to the Islamic Sunni Waqf Board and the remaining 1/3 going to a Hindu religious denomination Nirmohi Akhara. *While the three-judge bench was not unanimous that the disputed structure was constructed after demolition of a temple, it did agree that a temple or a temple structure predated the mosque at the same site.[34] *The excavations by the Archaeological Survey of India were heavily used as evidence by the court that the predating structure was a massive Hindu religious building.[35]

Of the three judge bench of allahabad high court one is a muslim and all the three unanimously agreed that the alleged mosque was built directly over a temple. need any more proofs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> Another mallu???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Some serious misunderstanding right there sister! Imma _Bajrangi_ not mallu


----------



## nair

Abingdonboy said:


> I haven't really been paying attention to Indian politics recently but it looks like the opposition is playing its usual games in the Monsoon session of Parliament, does this mean we are looking at a logjam and 0 critical reform bills being passed, especially the GST?
> 
> @nair @JanjaWeed @SrNair @Echo_419



Nothing new, This is how Indian politics is been played...... BJP cannot comlain, becuase this what exactly they did during UPA ...... But you know where UPA is going wrong????..... They are trying everything in the first stint..... not waiting for the final stint......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Nothing new, This is how Indian politics is been played...... BJP cannot comlain, becuase this what exactly they did during UPA ...... But you know where UPA is going wrong????..... They are trying everything in the first stint..... not waiting for the final stint......



Lol nopes they're actually shooting themselves in the foot BJP did a lot of ground work to build up perception before they went on FULL offensive in the second half of UPA 2.What Congress is doing now is - desperation - they have only two choices - stall the parliament or face isolation.Also BJP is happily playing along as Bihar election are round the corner.

Unconfirmed Reports of APJ Abdul Kalam's death coming in ! Sad if true

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

Gibbs said:


> Trolling would happen when posters cant bear the truth.. Like i said if you think separatist movements are not existent or in operation in Tamil Nadu either your ignorant of the debt of the issue or simple choose the be in denial




Denial???
Trust me dude.We are blood brothers and ranting of some chhotta stupid leaders wont work in TN.

We know a lots about our nation and states ,a lots more than you.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

jamahir said:


> why do you say that?? because the system will be simplified to a good extent.


I am not against abolishing taxes but this should be done in a planned manner to prevent chaos in economy. In our country it is not that easy to abolish all taxes in one go because there are legal and constitutional issues involved, as sales and excise taxes are in the domain of state governments. And administration of the new regime would require a huge overall of the existing system, most importantly the banking system. Also India has large number of illiterate people, for them banking is a complicated thing.
At the same time I am in favor imposing taxes on corporate earnings , buying luxury goods, drinking & smoking items & usage of non renewable natural resources because India is a developing country it needs money for development.
Arthakranti proposal is not such a bad idea either because Income tax is largely a tax on the middle class salary earner. The poor hardly pays any income tax. The rich have dividends and capital gains as large part of their source of income rather than salaries. 
& on abolishing interest system issue I am totally against it. It will result in failure of banking system & discourage people to put their savings in banks. It is not a reform it is just a Sharia banking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tuo padre

Apj Abdul kalam hospitalized in shilong. Pray for his rapid recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Lol nopes they're actually shooting themselves in the foot BJP did a lot of ground work to build up perception before they went on FULL offensive in the second half of UPA 2.What Congress is doing now is - desperation - they have only two choices - stall the parliament or face isolation.Also BJP is happily playing along as Bihar election are round the corner.
> 
> Unconfirmed Reports of APJ Abdul Kalam's death coming in ! Sad if true



For the sake of our nation let's hope they are only delaying the land bill due to Bihar elections & no kalam is not yet dead



Juggernautjatt said:


> I am not against abolishing taxes but this should be done in a planned manner to prevent chaos in economy. In our country it is not that easy to abolish all taxes in one go because there are legal and constitutional issues involved, as sales and excise taxes are in the domain of state governments. And administration of the new regime would require a huge overall of the existing system, most importantly the banking system. Also India has large number of illiterate people, for them banking is a complicated thing.
> At the same time I am in favor imposing taxes on corporate earnings , buying luxury goods, drinking & smoking items & usage of non renewable natural resources because India is a developing country it needs money for development.
> Arthakranti proposal is not such a bad idea either because Income tax is largely a tax on the middle class salary earner. The poor hardly pays any income tax. The rich have dividends and capital gains as large part of their source of income rather than salaries.
> & on abolishing interest system issue I am totally against it. It will result in failure of banking system & discourage people to put their savings in banks. It is not a reform it is just a Sharia banking.



I agree with you some parts of the proposal are good but overall it is just to radical


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Does he not sound similar to how Sanghtards justify the Gujarat genocide?


Keep telling that yourself. No one is falling for that no more.



The_Showstopper said:


> Any credible proof of what you just said?


read the Baburnama.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tuo padre

ranjeet said:


> Keep telling that yourself. No one is falling for that no more.
> 
> 
> read the Baburnama.


He is a Islamist and terrorist supporter. No point arguing with the middle eastern religion followers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

itachiii said:


> *Archaeological excavations by the Archaeological Survey of India (ASI) in 1970, 1992 and 2003 in and around the disputed site have indicated a large Hindu complex existed on the site.*
> 
> In 2003, by the order of an Indian Court, The Archaeological Survey of India was asked to conduct a more indepth study and an excavation to ascertain the type of structure that was beneath the rubble.[19]* The summary of the ASI report [20] indicated definite proof of a temple under the mosque. In the words of ASI researchers, they discovered "distinctive features associated with... temples of north India". The excavations yielded:*
> 
> “ *stone and decorated bricks as well as mutilated sculpture of a divine couple and carved architectural features, including foliage patterns, amalaka, kapotapali, doorjamb with semi-circular shrine pilaster, broke octagonal shaft of black schist pillar, lotus motif, circular shrine having pranjala (watershute) in the north and 50 pillar bases in association with a huge structure."[21] ” *
> The excavation began on 12 March 2003 on the acquired land on the high court's order and by 7 August 2003 when it ended, the ASI team had made 1360 discoveries*. A bench, comprising Justice S R Alam, Justice Bhanwar Singh and Justice Khemkaran, had asked the ASI to submit the report and as per the order, the Archaeological Survey of India submitted its final report in the Allahabad high court*.[22] The 574-page ASI report consisting of written opinions, maps and drawings was opened before the full Lucknow bench of the Allahabad high court. The report said there was archaeological evidence of "*a massive structure just below the disputed structure and evidence of continuity in structural activities from the 10th century onwards*". *The ASI report said there is sufficient proof of existence of a massive and monumental structure having a minimum dimension of 50x30 metres in north-south and east-west directions respectively just below the disputed structure. In course of present excavations nearly 50 pillar bases with brickbat foundation below calcrete blocks topped by sandstone blocks were found. *The area below the disputed site remained a place for public use for a long time till the Mughal period when the disputed structure was built which was confined to a limited area and the population settled around it as evidenced by the increase in contemporary archaeological material including pottery. The report said the human activity at the site dates back to 13th century BC on the basis of the scientific dating method providing the only archaeological evidence of such an early date of the occupation of the site.
> 
> A round signet with legend in Asokan Brahmi is another important find of this level, according to the report. *The report said the Shunga period (second-first century BC) comes next in order of the cultural occupation at the site followed by the Kushan period. During the early medieval period (11–12th century AD) a huge structure of nearly 50 metres north-south orientation was constructed which seems to have been short lived as only four of the 50 pillar bases exposed during the excavation belonged to this level with a brick crush floor. On the remains of the above structure was constructed a massive structure with at least three structural phases and three successive floors attached with it*. The architectural members of the earlier short-lived massive structure with stencil-cut foliage pattern and other decorative motifs were reused in the construction of the monumental structure which has a huge pillared hall different from residential structures providing sufficient evidence of construction of public usages which remained under existence for a long time during the period.* The report concluded that it was over the top of this construction during the early 16th century that the disputed structure was constructed directly resting over it.[23]
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> A land title case on the site was lodged in the Allahabad High Court, the verdict of which was pronounced on 30 September 2010. In their verdict, the three judges of The Allahabad High Court ruled that the 2.77 acres (1.12 ha) of Ayodhya land be divided into 3 parts, with 1/3 going to the Ram Lalla or Infant Lord Rama represented by the Hindu Maha Sabha for the construction of the Ram temple, 1/3 going to the Islamic Sunni Waqf Board and the remaining 1/3 going to a Hindu religious denomination Nirmohi Akhara. *While the three-judge bench was not unanimous that the disputed structure was constructed after demolition of a temple, it did agree that a temple or a temple structure predated the mosque at the same site.[34] *The excavations by the Archaeological Survey of India were heavily used as evidence by the court that the predating structure was a massive Hindu religious building.[35]
> 
> Of the three judge bench of allahabad high court one is a muslim and all the three unanimously agreed that the alleged mosque was built directly over a temple. need any more proofs ?


But that doesn't prove that the temple was brought down for a mosque to be built over it. And the findings of ASI has many loopholes in it which has been/will be challenged in Supreme Court.

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Experts split on Ayodhya findings



ranjeet said:


> Keep telling that yourself. No one is falling for that no more.


Yes I know its futile reasoning with you guys..


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Yes I know its futile reasoning with you guys..


Reasoning? aww that's so cute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

tuo padre said:


> He is a Islamist and terrorist supporter. No point arguing with the middle eastern religion followers.


Aah says who? A new recruit! Who's Alter-ego are you?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> For the sake of our nation let's hope they are only delaying the land bill due to Bihar elections & no kalam is not yet dead
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you some parts of the proposal are good but overall it is just to radical


Arthakranti organisation is not a religious or radical organisation. Some of their Ideas are quite good.
Check it out
ArthaKranti - Proposal

Just hope & prey Apj Abdul Kalam will live for 100 years like most of his family members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Reasoning? aww that's so cute.


Oh yes I can understand how hard this damn of a word is for you...


----------



## tuo padre

The_Showstopper said:


> Aah says who? A new recruit! Who's Alter-ego are you?


Tipu sultans . problemo ?


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh yes I can understand how hard this damn of a word is for you...


Your signature speaks volume about your reasoning abilities.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

APJ abdul kalam is no more..............news confirmed on TV channels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> and your source is what, tamiltribune ?  And you actually complain that Indians troll ?
> 
> You are an idiot for telling me whats happening in Tamil Nadu. I have gone to every nook and cranny of that place and what you are talking about here is nothing but a wet dream. Seriously... take this nonsense somewhere else...



His hate for India darkens all his posts yet I see the seculars here always supporting him as a "nice guy."


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Your signature speaks volume about your reasoning abilities.


My signature is a reflection of what is experienced by some former "Ache Din" troopers and I believe you are a possible recruit among them at least your recent posts on your beloved Modi indicate that you seem to join them in near future...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> My signature is a reflection of what is experienced by some former "Ache Din" troopers and I believe you are a possible recruit among them at least your recent posts on your beloved Modi indicate that you seem to join them in near future...


And I thought we were arguing about reasoning.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi min raajioon
RIP APJ Abdul kalam



ranjeet said:


> And I thought we were arguing about reasoning.


Were we? I thought we were speaking about justifying wrongs committed...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Were we? I thought we were speaking about justifying wrongs committed...


Oh yah, with reasons.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Oh yah, with reasons.


As you say...


----------



## Gibbs

SarthakGanguly said:


> You are missing the point. Freedom fight is not necessarily one that is always 'noble'. The means used are often vile.



I did'nt miss the point.. Calling the LTTE a freedom movement is Hypocritical.. There was nothing called freedom that they fought for.. It was cult worshiping a megalomaniac that wanted a carve out a monoethnic racist fiefdom.. They ethnically cleansed all Muslims and Sinhalese from thier pseudo "homeland".. Massacred ethnic minorities in those regions.. Ever wonder why it came to a abrupt end in SL soil after the death of Prabhakaran ? True freedom movement dont die with their leaders

So i reiterate if Indians consider the LTTE brain child of TN supremacist polity a freedom movement and their actions legitimate of that very cause, Vile or not.. I see no issue in others considering the likes of LeT, Khalistan, Assamese, Kashmiri and other insurgents actions against Indian nationals legitimate as well.. For argument sake as well


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## mooppan

Gibbs said:


> You can act a clown and stick your head in sand or you can actually learn about a thing or to of whats happening in your state.. Or it's just a deliberate attempt to be in denial or not to be seen to upset the apple cart
> 
> One thing is sure though.. You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all the time, but you cannot fool all the people all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Tamil Nadu Independence Movements (Separatists, Secessionists)


Sites like Tamil Tribune/Tamil Canadian etc are funded and managed by Tamil 'kadhaikira' Tamilarhal,not Tamil 'pesira' tamils..'Kadhai' means 'Speak' in Srilankan Tamil,'Pesu' in Indian Tamil dialect..
These are owned by Srilankan jaffna/batticoloa Tamil refugees of mainly France,Canada,Norway and Australia,not the Tamils of Indian orgin..Even in overseas,They have zero-very little interaction with Indian Tamils..Its true,They hate India and Indians,even the Srilankan Tamil Hindu ones..


----------



## Gibbs

mooppan said:


> Sites like Tamil Tribune/Tamil Canadian etc are funded and managed by Tamil 'kadhaikira' Tamilarhal,not Tamil 'pesira' tamils..'Kadhai' means 'Speak' in Srilankan Tamil,'Pesu' in Indian Tamil dialect..
> These are owned by Srilankan jaffna/batticoloa Tamil refugees of mainly France,Canada,Norway and Australia,not the Tamils of Indian orgin..Even in overseas,They have zero-very little interaction with Indian Tamils..Its true,They hate India and Indians,even the Srilankan Tamil Hindu ones..



I'ám aware of that.. Also i personally know few Indian origin Tamils that regret that their identity as Tamils have been hijacked by Sri Lankan Tamils especially extremist ones in the West who are very prominent .. So much so in places like Canada, Britain, France and Australia the word Tamil is synonymous with Terrorism and extremism of Lankan Tamils

But ;lets not diminish the content just because of the source.. Most of what is written is not without valid facts

Also pls notice my focus on Tamil Nadu polity not ordinary population both interms of attrition towards Sri Lanka and separatist ideals within India


----------



## jamahir

Juggernautjatt said:


> I am not against abolishing taxes but this should be done in a planned manner to prevent chaos in economy. In our country it is not that easy to abolish all taxes in one go because there are legal and constitutional issues involved



"the constitution" is not a thing of nature - fixed and natural... it can be modified or replaced it it fails in bringing development.

india i would say has the most convoluted legal system in the world... it seems more a system to keep lawyers in wages than a system to help people... many land and property disputes have gone on for decades... a proper socialist society ends this in one go by making land a property of the system, to be alloted to citizens as per need... simple.

think of the "swaraj" decentralized self-governance system proposed by the "aam aadmi party"... its elements replace what is in the current constitution... should then the aap direct-democracy idea be declared as "anti-national" ( in the sanghi manner )??



Juggernautjatt said:


> And administration of the new regime would require a huge overall of the existing system, most importantly the banking system. Also India has large number of illiterate people, for them banking is a complicated thing.



banking is complicated for three reasons, (a). interest-based loans and background, (b). existence of private banks, (c). banks not being simple instruments of saving money and getting loans.



Juggernautjatt said:


> At the same time I am in favor imposing taxes on corporate earnings , buying luxury goods, drinking & smoking items & usage of non renewable natural resources because India is a developing country it needs money for development.



the "poor" also massively waste money on weddings, college degrees, pilgrimages and festival celebrations... all these cultural events should also be taxed.

intention should be encouraging the indian public to entreprenuers whose "businesses" are collective ( cooperative ) occupations.

as for alcohol and smoking, i would speak for their ban but yes, they can be heavily taxed to begin with... the rich and the "poor" must be taxed equally on this.



Juggernautjatt said:


> & on abolishing interest system issue I am totally against it. It will result in failure of banking system & discourage people to put their savings in banks. It is not a reform it is just a Sharia banking.



if india had interest-less economics, no one need have suicided for direct and indirect reasons... why should the word "sharia" stop the country from adopting a fine idea... why should prophet jesus and prophet muhammad be seen as impediment in bringing radical change to india... did you know that the indian civil marriage law derives indirectly from islami marriage rules?? if anyone objects to the most sane of things just because it is from christian or islami background, then that person is being reactionary and not wise.

@The_Showstopper


----------



## itachiii

The_Showstopper said:


> But that doesn't prove that the temple was brought down for a mosque to be built over it.



The initial claim of muslim groups always been that there never existed a temple in the first phase, and If it is proven that there existed a temple they would give up there rights over the land.. this thought was shattered after the report submitted by ASI with substantial proofs that there existed a large hindu complex and the mosque is directly built over the hindu temple. and If you had read the link it clearly states that the temple complex was constantly updated over time.. "*a massive structure just below the disputed structure and evidence of continuity in structural activities from the 10th century onwards*" and suddenly this activity stops and a mosque pops up in the same temple site, u don't want me to consider it to be a coincidence right ??

If you are expecting the court to declare if the temple was razed down by babur, then thats practically impossible as it happend in 16th century and in a case like this they couldn't pass a judgement from books written by historians but on facts substantial evidences..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
anyway more proofs about muslim invaders razing down the temple to build a mosque..

Prior to Indian independence, several travelers in the region recorded their testimonies about the history of the site.

*Joseph Tieffenthaler[edit]*
The Austrian Jesuit Joseph Tieffenthaler wrote in *1768:* "Emperor Aurangzeb *demolished the fortress called Ramcot, and erected on the same place a Mohammedan temple with three cupolas. Others believe that it was constructed by Babor."[20]* Tieffenthaler also writes that *Hindus celebrated Ram Navami (Rama's birth festival) in front of the mosque, and that the mosque was built on a temple.*[21] He wrote: "The reason is that here existed formerly a house in which Beschan (Vishnu) took birth in the form of Rama and where it is said his three brothers were also born. Subsequently Aurangzeb and some say Babur destroyed the place in order to prevent the heathens from practising their ceremonies. However, they have continued to practice their religious ceremonies in both the places knowing this to have been the birth place of Rama by going around it three times and prostrating on the ground."[22]

*Shykh Muhammad Azamat Ali Kakorawi Nami[edit]*
Shykh Muhammad Azamat Ali Kakorawi Nami* (1811–1893)* wrote: ‘According to old records, it has been a rule with the Muslim rulers from the first to build mosques, monasteries, and inns, spread Islam, and put (a stop to) non-Islamic practices, wherever they found prominence (of kufr).* Accordingly, even as they cleared up Mathura, Bindraban, etc., from the rubbish of non-Islamic practices, the Babari mosque was built up in 923(?) A.H. under the patronage of Sayyid Musa Ashiqan in the Janmasthan temple in Faizabad-Avadh, which was a great place of (worship) and capital of Rama’s father’ (p. 9)*. ‘*Among the Hindus it was known as Sita ki Rasoi*’ (p. 10).[23] Zak Kakorawi, in his publication of the work of Shykh Azamat Ali Kakorawi Nami, also includes an excerpt written by Mirza Rajab Ali Beg Surur.* Mirza Rajab Ali Beg Surur (1787–1867) wrote in Fasanah-i Ibrat that ‘a great mosque was built on the spot where Sita ki Rasoi is situated*. During the regime of Babar, The mosque was built in 923(?) A.H. under the patronage of Sayyid Mir Ashiqan… *Aurangzeb built a mosque on the Hanuman Garhi*… The Bairagis raised the mosque and erected a temple in its place. Then idols began to be worshipped openly in the Babari mosque where the Sita ki Rasoi is situated,’ (pp. 71–72).

*A. Führer wrote that: 'Mir Khan built a masjid in A.H. 930 during the reign of Babur, which still bears his name. This old temple must have been a fine one, for many of its columns have been utilised by the Musalmans in the construction of Babur's Masjid.'[24]*

*H.R. Neville wrote that the Janmasthan temple "was destroyed by Babur and replaced by a mosque*."[25] He also wrote "The Janmasthan was in Ramkot and marked the birthplace of Rama. In 1528 A.D. Babur came to Ayodhya and halted here for a week. *He destroyed the ancient temple and on its site built a mosque, still known as Babur's mosque. The materials of the old structure [i.e., the temple] were largely employed, and many of the columns were in good preservation."[26]
*



The_Showstopper said:


> And the findings of ASI has many loopholes in it which has been/will be challenged in Supreme Court.
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Experts split on Ayodhya findings



the article you quoted is from 2003.. Findings of ASI were recorded in a scientific manner with the assistance of foreign countries.. of the 3 judge bench one happens to be a muslim and he himself agreed that there existed a temple before the mosque was built. and the case was taken to supreme court not on the findings of ASI but on the judgement delivered by allahabad high court. muslim groups went to SC as a face saver and VHP in order to reclaim the entire land..



Gibbs said:


> I'ám aware of that.. Also i personally know few Indian origin Tamils that regret that their identity as Tamils have been hijacked by Sri Lankan Tamils especially extremist ones in the West who are very prominent .. So much so in places like Canada, Britain, France and Australia the word Tamil is synonymous with Terrorism and extremism of Lankan Tamils
> 
> But ;lets not diminish the content just because of the source.. Most of what is written is not without valid facts
> 
> Also pls notice my focus on Tamil Nadu polity not ordinary population both interms of attrition towards Sri Lanka and separatist ideals within India



most of the tamil chauvinists like vaiko that you quote are not even tamils by origin.. they are infact one among million telugus settled in tamil nadu.. a large number of tamil chauvinists indeed have telugu origins and are just taking TN for a ride.. and yeah we are not brushing it up under carpet but there is no tamil secessionist activities in TN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Top ten trends of India on twitter dedicated to the Missile Man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

itachiii said:


> most of the tamil chauvinists like vaiko that you quote are not even tamils by origin.. they are infact one among million telugus settled in tamil nadu.. a large number of tamil chauvinists indeed have telugu origins and are just taking TN for a ride.. and yeah we are not brushing it up under carpet but there is no tamil secessionist activities in TN



I know that too.. Also Jayalalitha is from Karnataka and MG Ramachandran and Prabakharan has Malayalee origin not Tamil.. And both were born in Sri Lanka.. Even though you cant deny the fact Tamil separatism does not exist is In TN.. How ever under the mainstream news it is.. And pro separatist out fits may deemed fringe atm.. It may be a matter of time


----------



## tuo padre

In a facts-packed article titled, ‘ Islamists in Pakistan Launch Online Donation Campaign for Aam Aadmi Party’, posted on the website of ‘Covert Wires’ on November 17, 2013, two researchers, Somiksha C. Mohanta and Nazia Murtad, had drawn pointed attention to the fact that the Kashmiri separatists were running online donation campaigns for Kejriwal’s political outfit Aam Aadmi Party.

The two journalists wrote that Kejriwal was not a visionless man and that he has a farsighted vision which enables him get foreign funding. They also said that Kejriwal is a man who had allegations on him of getting funds from foreign agencies. In any case, he found another way to get the dirty money in a clean fashion.

AAP constantly boasts of getting funds from NRIs’ clean money through its website’s donation section. Once AAP boasted that it has received a huge sum of INR 5 Million from an NRI based in East Asia. No one can ever prove whether the foreign agencies are channelizing the funds through anti-national Non Resident Indians embedded in shadowy agencies, are funding Kejriwal and his political organization in India.

The article also highlighted that many Pakistani online forums were campaigning for donations for AAP. The posts on the Internet show a screenshot of the donation process by a man who works for Gulf Pakistan but claimed to be a resident of India, and has donated his two months’ salary for AAP. Claiming to be Qayyum, a 47 years old Indian, who loves to call himself ‘Endian’, not ‘Indian’ has donated INR 45,000 to AAP. He had posted the screenshots of the form filling and the payment process and then receiving the Transaction ID. In a nutshell, he was inspiring all Pakistanis to donate at least INR 100 to the Aam Aadami Party.

*My first question is that Arvind Kejriwal must explain why did Qayyum Endian donate his two months’ salary to support AAP and advised his friends to follow his example?*

My inner voice says that Kejri will not answer this question in a truthful manner because truth is not a strong point of Kejri’s complex personality. Therefore let us hear from Qayyum the reasons for supporting Kejriwal. As mentioned by the two researchers, the message of Qayyum Endian to Muslims can be seen in the remarks box, مجھے یکین ہے کی آپ لوگ ہندوستان مے اسلامی ھقمت قیام کروگے. It means, “Mujhe Yakeen Hai Aaplog India Me Islami Huqumat Qayam Karogey” (I am sure you guys will establish Islamic rule in India).

The pro-Kejriwal Qayyum then went on to describe the situation created by AAP as a historical turning point and described Kejriwal as the Neo-Jaychand who will initiate the second phase of Islamicization of India. His message posted in the online campaigns said that the citizenship filter on Internet is a deliberate security breach and even as you have to sign that you are an Indian citizen in the form, it lets you bypass the phase. This is a nice way to shoot two targets with a single arrow, namely :

i ) Creating the public perception that they are receiving no tainted foreign funding but only NRI money ; and 
ii) A donor can still make a donation to the AAP through a credit/debit card, for which he will receive a Transaction ID.

*My second question is whether Kejriwal accepts that he is a Jaichand reborn to Islamicize India ? If not, then why his supporters based in Pakistan and Azad Kashmir have been straw-funding his political outfit ?*

The murky story, however, did not end there because thereafter Qayyum Endian urged his friends to assist the AAP because, “Allah said that the dust you face in the battle, will return as fragrance and then help you invest in the cause of Allah, will be returned to you 700 times more.”

Thereafter the shadowy support to Qayyum Endian by anti-nationalist elements based abroad was in full play on the Facebook. Soon there was a post supporting the Aam Aadmi Party, first found in a Facebook page named “Our 
Kashmir Our Concern” running from Muzaffarabad in Pakistan-Occupied-Kashmir, promoting the separatist causes:Facebook The two researchers further added that same post was eventually found in some other separatist and Pakistani pages which showed that AAP has been probably getting generous funding from anti-Indians based in Pakistan and Azad Kashmir.

*My third question is that Kejriwal must explain why the title of Jaychand has been bestowed on him by Qayyum Endian in his message.” Does AAP actively promote the cause of the “Indian Muslims” as stated in the message of Qayyum Endian ?*

In their well-researched article Somikasha Mohanta and Nazia Murad, also depicted the original photo posted by Qayyum showing the mode of donating 45000 INR to AAP and instigating other like-minded Muslims to donate to AAP. This image is reproduced below. It can also be accessed on the website of Covert Wires.




Qayyum cited several reasons why AAP must be supported by Pakistani and Indian Muslims and “Good Hindus”. One of the reasons is revealing: AAP is boldest critic of the BJP which is the most nationalist Indian party and the most anti-Pakistan. Qayyum further claimed that since AAP has excellently fooled the Indian masses to believe every rubbish it spits out, it quickly blamed Narendra Modi and Amit Shah for provoking communal riots in Muzaffarnagar in UP without any proof. However, when this allegation from AAP invited widespread criticism, the party pulled down the post from its official website. Interestingly when the role of Azam Khan of Samajwadi Party in the riots was exposed by media, AAP, the self-acclaimed honesty-certifying-authority, had no words to condemn him. This incident exposed how blindly the AAP continues to be pro-Muslim. Apparently this precise quality qualifies AAP to gain funding from Pakistanis and anti-India “Endians” like Qayyum.




Reproduced below is another screenshot from the same article posted on the Covert Wires website: It unabashedly claimed that a huge fund raising campaign has been launched by the Pakistani Pages (on Facebook) for AAM AADMI PARTY (AAP).

The ultra-clever modus operandi of Kejriwal exposed by Somiksha Mohanta and Nazia Murtad shows how AAP has been collecting online funds from Pakistanis and radical Muslims to Islamicize India. The two authors appear to be Delhi based. They are on Facebook, too.

*Therefore my fourth question is that why Kejriwal has not cared to respond to the charges levelled against him nearly 20 months ago on the website of CovertWires.com ?*

It is quite amazing that the ever-voluble Indian media – neither the “unpaid media”, nor the “paid media” – did not question the fact that AAP has enlisted powerful support of several anti-Indian groups operating in Pakistan and Pakistan Occupied Kashmir. 







@SarthakGanguly , @ranjeet @magudi , @NKVD , @Marxist @anant_s , look what this modern age JAICHAND is doing.
Four Inconvenient Questions which Kejriwal Must Answer - #IndiaTomorrow
Plz Google the text to get the link , I cannot post links .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The_Showstopper

itachiii said:


> The initial claim of muslim groups always been that there never existed a temple in the first phase, and If it is proven that there existed a temple they would give up there rights over the land.. this thought was shattered after the report submitted by ASI with substantial proofs that there existed a large hindu complex and the mosque is directly built over the hindu temple. and If you had read the link it clearly states that the temple complex was constantly updated over time.. "*a massive structure just below the disputed structure and evidence of continuity in structural activities from the 10th century onwards*" and suddenly this activity stops and a mosque pops up in the same temple site, u don't want me to consider it to be a coincidence right ??
> 
> If you are expecting the court to declare if the temple was razed down by babur, then thats practically impossible as it happend in 16th century and in a case like this they couldn't pass a judgement from books written by historians but on facts substantial evidences..



The court stated that it is a "temple like structure" and it could have been anything a Buddhist monastery or a hindu temple or something else. So by the last paragraph of yours, you agree that there is no substantial proof that it was brought down by Babar's men. 



itachiii said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> anyway more proofs about muslim invaders razing down the temple to build a mosque..
> 
> Prior to Indian independence, several travelers in the region recorded their testimonies about the history of the site.
> 
> *Joseph Tieffenthaler[edit]*
> The Austrian Jesuit Joseph Tieffenthaler wrote in *1768:* "Emperor Aurangzeb *demolished the fortress called Ramcot, and erected on the same place a Mohammedan temple with three cupolas. Others believe that it was constructed by Babor."[20]* Tieffenthaler also writes that *Hindus celebrated Ram Navami (Rama's birth festival) in front of the mosque, and that the mosque was built on a temple.*[21] He wrote: "The reason is that here existed formerly a house in which Beschan (Vishnu) took birth in the form of Rama and where it is said his three brothers were also born. Subsequently Aurangzeb and some say Babur destroyed the place in order to prevent the heathens from practising their ceremonies. However, they have continued to practice their religious ceremonies in both the places knowing this to have been the birth place of Rama by going around it three times and prostrating on the ground."[22]
> 
> *Shykh Muhammad Azamat Ali Kakorawi Nami[edit]*
> Shykh Muhammad Azamat Ali Kakorawi Nami* (1811–1893)* wrote: ‘According to old records, it has been a rule with the Muslim rulers from the first to build mosques, monasteries, and inns, spread Islam, and put (a stop to) non-Islamic practices, wherever they found prominence (of kufr).* Accordingly, even as they cleared up Mathura, Bindraban, etc., from the rubbish of non-Islamic practices, the Babari mosque was built up in 923(?) A.H. under the patronage of Sayyid Musa Ashiqan in the Janmasthan temple in Faizabad-Avadh, which was a great place of (worship) and capital of Rama’s father’ (p. 9)*. ‘*Among the Hindus it was known as Sita ki Rasoi*’ (p. 10).[23] Zak Kakorawi, in his publication of the work of Shykh Azamat Ali Kakorawi Nami, also includes an excerpt written by Mirza Rajab Ali Beg Surur.* Mirza Rajab Ali Beg Surur (1787–1867) wrote in Fasanah-i Ibrat that ‘a great mosque was built on the spot where Sita ki Rasoi is situated*. During the regime of Babar, The mosque was built in 923(?) A.H. under the patronage of Sayyid Mir Ashiqan… *Aurangzeb built a mosque on the Hanuman Garhi*… The Bairagis raised the mosque and erected a temple in its place. Then idols began to be worshipped openly in the Babari mosque where the Sita ki Rasoi is situated,’ (pp. 71–72).
> 
> *A. Führer wrote that: 'Mir Khan built a masjid in A.H. 930 during the reign of Babur, which still bears his name. This old temple must have been a fine one, for many of its columns have been utilised by the Musalmans in the construction of Babur's Masjid.'[24]*
> 
> *H.R. Neville wrote that the Janmasthan temple "was destroyed by Babur and replaced by a mosque*."[25] He also wrote "The Janmasthan was in Ramkot and marked the birthplace of Rama. In 1528 A.D. Babur came to Ayodhya and halted here for a week. *He destroyed the ancient temple and on its site built a mosque, still known as Babur's mosque. The materials of the old structure [i.e., the temple] were largely employed, and many of the columns were in good preservation."[26]*


*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ram_Janmabhoomi#cite_note-nev-26*
I can quote many other historians who might have a different say, but that's not the point here.




itachiii said:


> the article you quoted is from 2003.. Findings of ASI were recorded in a scientific manner with the assistance of foreign countries.. of the 3 judge bench one happens to be a muslim and he himself agreed that there existed a temple before the mosque was built. and the case was taken to supreme court not on the findings of ASI but on the judgement delivered by allahabad high court. muslim groups went to SC as a face saver and VHP in order to reclaim the entire land..


These so-called scientific manner of recording have been faulted by many experts as pointed by the article I posted. Please don't keep stressing on judge's religion. I don't think there is a question on Judges or their neutrality(And I for one never questioned that). This judgement was more off a compromise keeping in mind the sentiments of Indian populace and I hope that Supreme court will bring a closure to this.



jamahir said:


> "the constitution" is not a thing of nature - fixed and natural... it can be modified or replaced it it fails in bringing development.
> 
> india i would say has the most convoluted legal system in the world... it seems more a system to keep lawyers in wages than a system to help people... many land and property disputes have gone on for decades... a proper socialist society ends this in one go by making land a property of the system, to be alloted to citizens as per need... simple.
> 
> think of the "swaraj" decentralized self-governance system proposed by the "aam aadmi party"... its elements replace what is in the current constitution... should then the aap direct-democracy idea be declared as "anti-national" ( in the sanghi manner )??
> 
> 
> 
> banking is complicated for three reasons, (a). interest-based loans and background, (b). existence of private banks, (c). banks not being simple instruments of saving money and getting loans.
> 
> 
> 
> the "poor" also massively waste money on weddings, college degrees, pilgrimages and festival celebrations... all these cultural events should also be taxed.
> 
> intention should be encouraging the indian public to entreprenuers whose "businesses" are collective ( cooperative ) occupations.
> 
> as for alcohol and smoking, i would speak for their ban but yes, they can be heavily taxed to begin with... the rich and the "poor" must be taxed equally on this.
> 
> 
> 
> if india had interest-less economics, no one need have suicided for direct and indirect reasons... why should the word "sharia" stop the country from adopting a fine idea... why should prophet jesus and prophet muhammad be seen as impediment in bringing radical change to india... did you know that the indian civil marriage law derives indirectly from islami marriage rules?? if anyone objects to the most sane of things just because it is from christian or islami background, then that person is being reactionary and not wise.
> 
> @The_Showstopper


Thanks for the tag mate but I seriously lack the time to give my opinion on this.


----------



## jamahir

The_Showstopper said:


> Thanks for the tag mate but I seriously lack the time to give my opinion on this.



okay... do it at your leisure.


----------



## Marxist

tuo padre said:


> In a facts-packed article titled, ‘ Islamists in Pakistan Launch Online Donation Campaign for Aam Aadmi Party’, posted on the website of ‘Covert Wires’ on November 17, 2013, two researchers, Somiksha C. Mohanta and Nazia Murtad, had drawn pointed attention to the fact that the Kashmiri separatists were running online donation campaigns for Kejriwal’s political outfit Aam Aadmi Party.
> 
> The two journalists wrote that Kejriwal was not a visionless man and that he has a farsighted vision which enables him get foreign funding. They also said that Kejriwal is a man who had allegations on him of getting funds from foreign agencies. In any case, he found another way to get the dirty money in a clean fashion.
> 
> AAP constantly boasts of getting funds from NRIs’ clean money through its website’s donation section. Once AAP boasted that it has received a huge sum of INR 5 Million from an NRI based in East Asia. No one can ever prove whether the foreign agencies are channelizing the funds through anti-national Non Resident Indians embedded in shadowy agencies, are funding Kejriwal and his political organization in India.
> 
> The article also highlighted that many Pakistani online forums were campaigning for donations for AAP. The posts on the Internet show a screenshot of the donation process by a man who works for Gulf Pakistan but claimed to be a resident of India, and has donated his two months’ salary for AAP. Claiming to be Qayyum, a 47 years old Indian, who loves to call himself ‘******’, not ‘Indian’ has donated INR 45,000 to AAP. He had posted the screenshots of the form filling and the payment process and then receiving the Transaction ID. In a nutshell, he was inspiring all Pakistanis to donate at least INR 100 to the Aam Aadami Party.
> 
> *My first question is that Arvind Kejriwal must explain why did Qayyum ****** donate his two months’ salary to support AAP and advised his friends to follow his example?*
> 
> My inner voice says that Kejri will not answer this question in a truthful manner because truth is not a strong point of Kejri’s complex personality. Therefore let us hear from Qayyum the reasons for supporting Kejriwal. As mentioned by the two researchers, the message of Qayyum ****** to Muslims can be seen in the remarks box, مجھے یکین ہے کی آپ لوگ ہندوستان مے اسلامی ھقمت قیام کروگے. It means, “Mujhe Yakeen Hai Aaplog India Me Islami Huqumat Qayam Karogey” (I am sure you guys will establish Islamic rule in India).
> 
> The pro-Kejriwal Qayyum then went on to describe the situation created by AAP as a historical turning point and described Kejriwal as the Neo-Jaychand who will initiate the second phase of Islamicization of India. His message posted in the online campaigns said that the citizenship filter on Internet is a deliberate security breach and even as you have to sign that you are an Indian citizen in the form, it lets you bypass the phase. This is a nice way to shoot two targets with a single arrow, namely :
> 
> i ) Creating the public perception that they are receiving no tainted foreign funding but only NRI money ; and
> ii) A donor can still make a donation to the AAP through a credit/debit card, for which he will receive a Transaction ID.
> 
> *My second question is whether Kejriwal accepts that he is a Jaichand reborn to Islamicize India ? If not, then why his supporters based in Pakistan and *** have been straw-funding his political outfit ?*
> 
> The murky story, however, did not end there because thereafter Qayyum ****** urged his friends to assist the AAP because, “Allah said that the dust you face in the battle, will return as fragrance and then help you invest in the cause of Allah, will be returned to you 700 times more.”
> 
> Thereafter the shadowy support to Qayyum ****** by anti-nationalist elements based abroad was in full play on the Facebook. Soon there was a post supporting the Aam Aadmi Party, first found in a Facebook page named “Our
> Kashmir Our Concern” running from Muzaffarabad in Pakistan-Occupied-Kashmir, promoting the separatist causes:Facebook The two researchers further added that same post was eventually found in some other separatist and Pakistani pages which showed that AAP has been probably getting generous funding from anti-Indians based in Pakistan and ***.
> 
> *My third question is that Kejriwal must explain why the title of Jaychand has been bestowed on him by Qayyum ****** in his message.” Does AAP actively promote the cause of the “Indian Muslims” as stated in the message of Qayyum ****** ?*
> 
> In their well-researched article Somikasha Mohanta and Nazia Murad, also depicted the original photo posted by Qayyum showing the mode of donating 45000 INR to AAP and instigating other like-minded Muslims to donate to AAP. This image is reproduced below. It can also be accessed on the website of Covert Wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qayyum cited several reasons why AAP must be supported by Pakistani and Indian Muslims and “Good Hindus”. One of the reasons is revealing: AAP is boldest critic of the BJP which is the most nationalist Indian party and the most anti-Pakistan. Qayyum further claimed that since AAP has excellently fooled the Indian masses to believe every rubbish it spits out, it quickly blamed Narendra Modi and Amit Shah for provoking communal riots in Muzaffarnagar in UP without any proof. However, when this allegation from AAP invited widespread criticism, the party pulled down the post from its official website. Interestingly when the role of Azam Khan of Samajwadi Party in the riots was exposed by media, AAP, the self-acclaimed honesty-certifying-authority, had no words to condemn him. This incident exposed how blindly the AAP continues to be pro-Muslim. Apparently this precise quality qualifies AAP to gain funding from Pakistanis and anti-India “Endians” like Qayyum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reproduced below is another screenshot from the same article posted on the Covert Wires website: It unabashedly claimed that a huge fund raising campaign has been launched by the Pakistani Pages (on Facebook) for AAM AADMI PARTY (AAP).
> 
> The ultra-clever modus operandi of Kejriwal exposed by Somiksha Mohanta and Nazia Murtad shows how AAP has been collecting online funds from Pakistanis and radical Muslims to Islamicize India. The two authors appear to be Delhi based. They are on Facebook, too.
> 
> *Therefore my fourth question is that why Kejriwal has not cared to respond to the charges levelled against him nearly 20 months ago on the website of CovertWires.com ?*
> 
> It is quite amazing that the ever-voluble Indian media – neither the “unpaid media”, nor the “paid media” – did not question the fact that AAP has enlisted powerful support of several anti-Indian groups operating in Pakistan and Pakistan Occupied Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly , @ranjeet @magudi , @NKVD , @Marxist @anant_s , look what this modern age JAICHAND is doing.
> Four Inconvenient Questions which Kejriwal Must Answer - #IndiaTomorrow
> Plz Google the text to get the link , I cannot post links .



Afghan times reported similar news last year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Gibbs said:


> Lol.. LTTE a freedom movement ? LTTE is the brain child of TN nuts.. Carefully funded and armed by a cunt of misery called Indira Gandhi to *destabilize a prosperous island then, Unfortunately caught between two sides of the cold war*



Hold on! Are you suggesting that Sri Lanka didn't know what it was getting into when they went out of their way to provide berthing/refueling rights to PN/PAF to fight against India in the 1971 war?

The reality is that Sri Lanka has time and again taken anti-India stands at crucial times - even when they had the choice of taking neutral stand!

Right from Cold war era, when SL allowed US the SIGINT facilities against India at her Radio Ceylon stations to *Sri Lanka's active support to Pakistan during 1971 war by allowing Pakistani Navy berthing facilities and PAF the refueling facilities when they could have easily chosen to stay NEUTRAL! If that is not a DIRECT hostility against India, then what is?*

Pak thanks Lanka for help in 1971 war

1971 India Pakistan War: Role of Russia, China, America and Britain

So then what do you expect the c*nt of misery Indira Gandhi to do to Sri Lanka in return for their favors?

Remember, there were several other smaller countries *(like Nepal, Bhutan and even Myanmar)* which were much more closer to the actual conflict zone in East Pakistan but chose to play it wise by staying neutral!

Everybody talks about Indian support to LTTE, but selectively forgets what role Sri Lanka played against India in her earlier conflicts with Pakistan (during 1971 war, which actually predates the ghastly LTTE violence) and with the US (during cold war days).

You simply can't brush every hostility from Sri Lanka with Cold-war compulsions and hope to get away with it. Not anymore!



Gibbs said:


> LTTE killed more Tamil Sri Lankans than any others, And you have the audacity to cry about Kashmiri insurgents and Maoists? Well then they are freedom fighters as well.. *We should be celebrating every massacre of Indians from now on*



I know you Sri Lankans nowadays, love to cheer lead for anybody with anti-Indian sentiments, but you must be sick beyond words to utter the words you just did!

You guys have lost it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Gibbs said:


> I'ám aware of that.. Also i personally know few Indian origin Tamils that regret that their identity as Tamils have been hijacked by Sri Lankan Tamils especially extremist ones in the West who are very prominent .. So much so in places like Canada, Britain, France and Australia the word Tamil is synonymous with Terrorism and extremism of Lankan Tamils
> 
> But ;lets not diminish the content just because of the source.. Most of what is written is not without valid facts
> 
> Also pls notice my focus on Tamil Nadu polity not ordinary population both interms of attrition towards Sri Lanka and separatist ideals within India


There are few separatists,anti nationals and eezham lowers in Tamilnadu like vaiko(main culprit behind rajiv Gandhi's assassination),tol tiruma,seeman(have close connections with Kashmiri separatist groups) etc..Don't know why these peoples are still roaming freely..
Actually they have no say in TN government or among Tamil masses..This is the very reason they don't have a single elected representative in parliament or in TN legislative assembly,vaiko himself lost in the previous election with a huge margin,that too in his stronghold..no one cares about them anymore.


----------



## itachiii

The_Showstopper said:


> The court stated that it is a "temple like structure" and it could have been anything a Buddhist monastery or a hindu temple or something else. So by the last paragraph of yours, you agree that there is no substantial proof that it was brought down by Babar's men.



The three judge committee agreed that there existed a temple or a temple structure that pre-dates the mosque. there is no question of it either being a jain/bhddhist monestary as the pillars of temples have hindu deity carvings. and the ASI report clearly states that the structure is similar to north Indian hindu temple architecture. more over the Hari-vishnu inscription found at the site proves that it is a hindu temple of lord rama.





It was examined by Ajay Mitra Shastri,* Chairman of the Epigraphical Society of India.* Shastri gave the following summary. What the inscription tells us is of monumental significance to the history of Medieval India.


_The inscription is composed in high-flown Sanskrit verse, except for a very small portion in prose, and is engraved in chaste and classical Nagari script of the *eleventh-twelfth century AD. *It has yet to be fully deciphered, but the portions which have been fully deciphered and read are of great historical significance and value ... [It has since been fully deciphered.] *It was evidently put up on the wall of the temple, the construction of which is recorded in the text inscribed *on it. *Line 15 of this inscription, for example, clearly tells us that a beautiful temple of Vishnu-Hari, built with heaps of stones ... , and beautified with a golden spire ... unparalleled by any other temple built by earlier kings ... This wonderful temple ... was built in the temple-city of Ayodhya situated in Saketamandala. ..*. *Line 19 describes god Vishnu as destroying king Bali ... and the ten headed personage (Dashanana, i.e., Ravana)*. (op. cit. 119; emphasis mine. Original Sanskrit quotes given by Shastri are left out.)
_
you can't beat this evidence right ??




The_Showstopper said:


> I can quote many other historians who might have a different say, but that's not the point here.



I quoted you travellers of the time that predate the destruction of babri masjid.. and none of them are from hindu sources. Quote me historians/travellers of the time who disagree with the above findings.. more over the babri issue was not recent people used to celebrate ram navami infront of the mosque even after its destruction. and the first major conflict b/w hindus and muslims took place during 1852, while VHP was established in 1964





The_Showstopper said:


> These so-called scientific manner of recording have been faulted by many experts as pointed by the article I posted. Please don't keep stressing on judge's religion. I don't think there is a question on Judges or their neutrality(And I for one never questioned that). This judgement was more off a compromise keeping in mind the sentiments of Indian populace and I hope that Supreme court will bring a closure to this.
> .



As I said the article you quoted was written in 2003 at the same time when the report was submitted..

'No loopholes in ASI evidence' - The Times of India this judgement was passed by the court on 2010. and yes the judgement was a compromise to part 1/3rd of the land with sunni wakf board.. when the evidence was clear that there existed a hindu temple dating back to atleast 10th century, over which the babri was constructed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> His hate for India darkens all his posts yet I see the seculars here always supporting him as a "nice guy."


Can't blame him for his anti Indian stand even if its true..I have seen many hyper active Indians mocking his ancestry and birth,just because he is a burgher..He is times better than some Ceylon posters like samv,who is anti Indian to the core..seen many so called patriotic Indian posters in this thread thanking and appreciating his posts for his venomous 'anti Muslim' remarks,though he hates both Indians and Muslims equally..


----------



## Star Wars

*BJP to cobble SNDP, others into a new political party*

*The Sangh Parivar’s national leadership is moving to leverage the Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana Sangham (SNDP), a major faction of Kerala Pulayar Maha Sabha (KPMS), and a bunch of smaller casteist organisations on to a single political platform that the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) will ally with,* in the local bodies election and the subsequent Assembly polls in Kerala.

Meet in Delhi

BJP national president Amit Shah will iron out the arrangement with SNDP leaders in New Delhi later this week. A fortnight ago, Viswa Hindu Parishad leader Ashok Singhal had held a round of interim discussions on this with SNDP leaders, in Coimbatore.

Sources said the SNDP would play pivot to the new political party, which is expected to be announced soon after its organisational elections on August 9. According to them, the initiative is being closely coordinated and trouble-shooted by the national RSS leadership, with proactive local backing from the SNDP leadership.

*Confirming the development, a top SNDP leader, who did not wish to be named, told The Hindu that the idea was to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option. ‘‘We are sure the experiment with the soon-to-be launched full-fledged political party will bring big dividends,’’ he said.*

*He claimed the SNDP by itself could bring much to the poll table, with its 6,100 small branches and 140 unions across the State. The 85,000 micro finance units attached to the Yogam have got a minimum of 20 members each, he said. The SNDP claims to command a sizeable chunk of the State’s Ezhava voters who make up about 30 per cent of the population.*


_The idea is to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option._


@levina @nair @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> *BJP to cobble SNDP, others into a new political party*
> 
> *The Sangh Parivar’s national leadership is moving to leverage the Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana Sangham (SNDP), a major faction of Kerala Pulayar Maha Sabha (KPMS), and a bunch of smaller casteist organisations on to a single political platform that the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) will ally with,* in the local bodies election and the subsequent Assembly polls in Kerala.
> 
> Meet in Delhi
> 
> BJP national president Amit Shah will iron out the arrangement with SNDP leaders in New Delhi later this week. A fortnight ago, Viswa Hindu Parishad leader Ashok Singhal had held a round of interim discussions on this with SNDP leaders, in Coimbatore.
> 
> Sources said the SNDP would play pivot to the new political party, which is expected to be announced soon after its organisational elections on August 9. According to them, the initiative is being closely coordinated and trouble-shooted by the national RSS leadership, with proactive local backing from the SNDP leadership.
> 
> *Confirming the development, a top SNDP leader, who did not wish to be named, told The Hindu that the idea was to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option. ‘‘We are sure the experiment with the soon-to-be launched full-fledged political party will bring big dividends,’’ he said.*
> 
> *He claimed the SNDP by itself could bring much to the poll table, with its 6,100 small branches and 140 unions across the State. The 85,000 micro finance units attached to the Yogam have got a minimum of 20 members each, he said. The SNDP claims to command a sizeable chunk of the State’s Ezhava voters who make up about 30 per cent of the population.*
> 
> 
> _The idea is to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option._
> 
> 
> @levina @nair @magudi



Are they planing to revive Socialist Republican Party ? or new out fit


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> Are they planing to revive Socialist Republican Party ? or new out fit



no clue about SRP, but one thing i see is RSS is expanding in Kerala like wild fire.. Many commie bastions are slowly eroding away..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

Star Wars said:


> *BJP to cobble SNDP, others into a new political party*
> 
> *The Sangh Parivar’s national leadership is moving to leverage the Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana Sangham (SNDP), a major faction of Kerala Pulayar Maha Sabha (KPMS), and a bunch of smaller casteist organisations on to a single political platform that the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) will ally with,* in the local bodies election and the subsequent Assembly polls in Kerala.
> 
> Meet in Delhi
> 
> BJP national president Amit Shah will iron out the arrangement with SNDP leaders in New Delhi later this week. A fortnight ago, Viswa Hindu Parishad leader Ashok Singhal had held a round of interim discussions on this with SNDP leaders, in Coimbatore.
> 
> Sources said the SNDP would play pivot to the new political party, which is expected to be announced soon after its organisational elections on August 9. According to them, the initiative is being closely coordinated and trouble-shooted by the national RSS leadership, with proactive local backing from the SNDP leadership.
> 
> *Confirming the development, a top SNDP leader, who did not wish to be named, told The Hindu that the idea was to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option. ‘‘We are sure the experiment with the soon-to-be launched full-fledged political party will bring big dividends,’’ he said.*
> 
> *He claimed the SNDP by itself could bring much to the poll table, with its 6,100 small branches and 140 unions across the State. The 85,000 micro finance units attached to the Yogam have got a minimum of 20 members each, he said. The SNDP claims to command a sizeable chunk of the State’s Ezhava voters who make up about 30 per cent of the population.*
> 
> 
> _The idea is to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option._
> 
> 
> @levina @nair @magudi



A master stroke I would say... If only NSS could join this alliance then NDA could easily win in a dozen seats if not less.. but NSS always allied with congress..


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> *BJP to cobble SNDP, others into a new political party*
> 
> *The Sangh Parivar’s national leadership is moving to leverage the Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana Sangham (SNDP), a major faction of Kerala Pulayar Maha Sabha (KPMS), and a bunch of smaller casteist organisations on to a single political platform that the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) will ally with,* in the local bodies election and the subsequent Assembly polls in Kerala.
> 
> Meet in Delhi
> 
> BJP national president Amit Shah will iron out the arrangement with SNDP leaders in New Delhi later this week. A fortnight ago, Viswa Hindu Parishad leader Ashok Singhal had held a round of interim discussions on this with SNDP leaders, in Coimbatore.
> 
> Sources said the SNDP would play pivot to the new political party, which is expected to be announced soon after its organisational elections on August 9. According to them, the initiative is being closely coordinated and trouble-shooted by the national RSS leadership, with proactive local backing from the SNDP leadership.
> 
> *Confirming the development, a top SNDP leader, who did not wish to be named, told The Hindu that the idea was to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option. ‘‘We are sure the experiment with the soon-to-be launched full-fledged political party will bring big dividends,’’ he said.*
> 
> *He claimed the SNDP by itself could bring much to the poll table, with its 6,100 small branches and 140 unions across the State. The 85,000 micro finance units attached to the Yogam have got a minimum of 20 members each, he said. The SNDP claims to command a sizeable chunk of the State’s Ezhava voters who make up about 30 per cent of the population.*
> 
> 
> _The idea is to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option._
> 
> 
> @levina @nair @magudi


Why only SNDP and why not NSS?? 
I thought they both are Hindu groups.

*******
I like how everyone has changed their profile pics to honour APJ Abdul Kalam.


----------



## itachiii

levina said:


> Why only SNDP and why not NSS??
> I thought they both are Hindu groups.


Isn't NSS closer to UDF ?


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> no clue about SRP, but one thing i see is RSS is expanding in Kerala like wild fire.. Many commie bastions are slowly eroding away..



SRP was SNDP's political outfit it was with congress lead alliance in 80's and won few seats in 82 ,infighting and splits lead to its demise ....yes CPI(M) is confused and desperate now they dont know how to prevent BJP's growth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> SRP was SNDP's political outfit it was with congress lead alliance in 80's and won few seats in 82 ,infighting and splits lead to its demise ....yes CPI(M) is confused and desperate now they dont know how to prevent BJP's growth



few months back a rather large numbers of commies in Trissur changed to BJP. it hit them pretty hard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> few months back a rather large numbers of commies in Trissur changed to BJP. it hit them pretty hard



CPI(M) factionalism ,minority appeasement ,growth of minorities there are many factors favorable to bjp's growth ....its happening in all districts even in party villages and strong holds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

itachiii said:


> Isn't NSS closer to UDF ?


I think so....
All the parties formed on the basis of religion and caste are closer to UDF (likes Muslim league)....which is ironical. Lolzz



Star Wars said:


> few months back a rather large numbers of commies in Trissur changed to BJP. it hit them pretty hard


News to me!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

HaindavaKeralam.com - Evangelical Nuisance Extended to Wildlife as well - Serrated Cross Plantation in Forests

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625804341778124800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> *BJP to cobble SNDP, others into a new political party*
> 
> *The Sangh Parivar’s national leadership is moving to leverage the Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana Sangham (SNDP), a major faction of Kerala Pulayar Maha Sabha (KPMS), and a bunch of smaller casteist organisations on to a single political platform that the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) will ally with,* in the local bodies election and the subsequent Assembly polls in Kerala.
> 
> Meet in Delhi
> 
> BJP national president Amit Shah will iron out the arrangement with SNDP leaders in New Delhi later this week. A fortnight ago, Viswa Hindu Parishad leader Ashok Singhal had held a round of interim discussions on this with SNDP leaders, in Coimbatore.
> 
> Sources said the SNDP would play pivot to the new political party, which is expected to be announced soon after its organisational elections on August 9. According to them, the initiative is being closely coordinated and trouble-shooted by the national RSS leadership, with proactive local backing from the SNDP leadership.
> 
> *Confirming the development, a top SNDP leader, who did not wish to be named, told The Hindu that the idea was to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option. ‘‘We are sure the experiment with the soon-to-be launched full-fledged political party will bring big dividends,’’ he said.*
> 
> *He claimed the SNDP by itself could bring much to the poll table, with its 6,100 small branches and 140 unions across the State. The 85,000 micro finance units attached to the Yogam have got a minimum of 20 members each, he said. The SNDP claims to command a sizeable chunk of the State’s Ezhava voters who make up about 30 per cent of the population.*
> 
> 
> _The idea is to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option._
> 
> 
> @levina @nair @magudi




Well if this is their grand plan to Hindu talibanize the last remaining secular state in this socialist union, be my guest


----------



## Marxist

SC stays execution of death row convict in 1993 Mumbai serial blasts *Yakub Memon*.Execution was to be held on 30 July
justice kurien joseph raises doubt on Yakub memon's case ...he is the same judge who objected CJI's conference on good friday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> SC stays execution of death row convict in 1993 Mumbai serial blasts *Yakub Memon*.Execution was to be held on 30 July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justice kurien joseph raises doubt on Yakub memon's case ...he is the same judge who objected CJI's conference on good friday



Bloody hell, asshole escaped again. first Teesta then Yakub, our SC are down in the drains...

Supreme Court Judges Disagree on Yakub Memon's Plea to Stop his Hanging

whats this then.... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> Bloody hell, asshole escaped again. first Teesta then Yakub, our SC are down in the drains...
> 
> Supreme Court Judges Disagree on Yakub Memon's Plea to Stop his Hanging
> 
> whats this then.... ?



I hope the extended bench will reject his plea ...otherwise seculars can rejoice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

itachiii said:


> A master stroke I would say... If only NSS could join this alliance then NDA could easily win in a dozen seats if not less.. but NSS always allied with congress..


NSS is a Stupid congress organization ... Even Nairs themselves hate NSS ... No Nair's will vote in the name of NSS..,

Better leave those Idiots with congress... BJP must concentrate more on SNDP ... SNDP is very well organized is a political power... when ever Hindu caste organization tried to come together the NSS played the spoiler like Congress stoopage...

BJP should Promote more SNDP , Vishwakarma , OBC and Harijan ... they hold major vote share and now inclining towards BJP... Bring them into BJP... 

and Nairs vote bank will follow the suit ... anyways most Nair's have a softcorner for BJP...



Marxist said:


> SC stays execution of death row convict in 1993 Mumbai serial blasts *Yakub Memon*.Execution was to be held on 30 July
> justice kurien joseph raises doubt on Yakub memon's case ...he is the same judge who objected CJI's conference on good friday


It had to be him...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> It had to be him...



these secular intellectuals have their miserable tentacles spread everywhere...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Akali Dal Behind Gurdaspur Attack: AAP - PunjabSpectrum



Star Wars said:


> these secular intellectuals have their miserable tentacles spread everywhere...



Have activists penetrated into kerala HC as well? i saw that kerala HC overturned CBSE directive on hijabs recently if SC didn't interfere it'd have become a norm


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> these secular intellectuals have their miserable tentacles spread everywhere...


The Tree has dried... But the roots are still intact...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Akali Dal Behind Gurdaspur Attack: AAP - PunjabSpectrum
> 
> 
> 
> Have activists penetrated into kerala HC as well? i saw that kerala HC overturned CBSE directive on hijabs recently if SC didn't interfere it'd have become a norm



i swear these AAP are anti Nationals, I really hope they don't win in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> i swear these AAP are anti Nationals, I really hope they don't win in Punjab.



Kejri is begging thru advt in TV....... I had better expectation from him.......


----------



## Nair saab

nair said:


> Kejri is begging thru advt in TV....... *I had better expectation from him*.......


ahhhh Thats because ur a Secular mallu ... we had even worse expectation from him... Like after terrorist attack in Punjab asking Central government to hand over Indian army and BSF to Delhi Government ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

Star Wars said:


> i swear these AAP are anti Nationals, I really hope they don't win in Punjab.



tell me when they become anti-human.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

jamahir said:


> tell me when they become anti-human.



when they planned gajendra singh sucide for there political gains..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> i swear these AAP are anti Nationals, I really hope they don't win in Punjab.



You don't understand the anger in Punjab against the present dispensation. It's this massive anti incumbency that's created a wave for AAP in Punjab. In 2017 it'll be cong vs AAP but I don't think cong with pappu at helm will put up much of a fight. 

I don't know if they are anti national - but here is what their own punjab MP said a few days ago 


AAP playing a dangerous game, says its Patiala MP | The Indian Express


----------



## jamahir

itachiii said:


> when they planned gajendra singh sucide for there political gains..



aap did mess up there and a human died unnecessarily and so tragically but aap wouldn't have planned his death... on the other hand, the police must have had orders from "higher command" to not rescue him because it would lead to political gains for aap's opponent.

if you had watched sangh parivaar affiliated "zee news" soon after, its reporter want putting words into the mouth of gajendra singh's brother so as to make aap the culprit.


----------



## itachiii

jamahir said:


> aap did mess up there and a human died unnecessarily and so tragically but aap wouldn't have planned his death... on the other hand, the police must have had orders from "higher command" to not rescue him because it would lead to political gains for aap's opponent.
> 
> if you had watched sangh parivaar affiliated "zee news" soon after, its reporter want putting words into the mouth of gajendra singh's brother so as to make aap the culprit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> aap did mess up there and a human died unnecessarily and so tragically but aap wouldn't have planned his death... on the other hand, the police must have had orders from "higher command" to not rescue him because it would lead to political gains for aap's opponent.
> 
> if you had watched sangh parivaar affiliated "zee news" soon after, its reporter want putting words into the mouth of gajendra singh's brother so as to make aap the culprit.



Humko 100 khoon ki mafi hai ... 
hat jao peeche duniya walo Kejriwal dusra Gaddafi hai !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

@mooppan @Rajaraja Chola Vaiko,Ramadoss, vijayakanth, Karunanidhi,Periyar were all Telugus/Telugu origin, right??

So why haven't any ethnic/true tamils come out in the open & pointed this out.. especially Jayalalitha who is a Iyer from Karnataka whom they have accused of being a Kannadiga??

& MGR was a Malayali,Rajnikanth a Marathi ?

& are there any more netas in TN like the above whose mother tongue is not Tamil?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@magudi 2500 rupees were supposedly paid to farmers to make them attend the rally,Chiru pleaded for his fans to come, but the final turnout was very less.

Thus the rally was an utter flop..He should be lucky that he wasn't beaten up by the people like he & his party leaders should have been

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Humko 100 khoon ki mafi hai ...
> hat jao peeche duniya walo Kejriwal dusra Gaddafi hai !!



you seem to be in full flow since yesterday.


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> you seem to be in full flow since yesterday.


I got permanently banned yesterday, but I don't know how it got over ruled. So trying to make the most of it before Mods change their mind

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Nair saab said:


> ahhhh Thats because ur a Secular mallu ... we had even worse expectation from him... Like after terrorist attack in Punjab asking Central government to hand over Indian army and BSF to Delhi Government ...



Me being secular has nothing to do with my interpretation towards Kejriwal....... You must have noticed that , I am still a secular, and i have changed my opinion on him...... I am sure you cant deny the change he initially brought in Indian politics...... But he has screwed it and became just another Indian Political party.......



Star Wars said:


> *BJP to cobble SNDP, others into a new political party*
> 
> *The Sangh Parivar’s national leadership is moving to leverage the Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana Sangham (SNDP), a major faction of Kerala Pulayar Maha Sabha (KPMS), and a bunch of smaller casteist organisations on to a single political platform that the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) will ally with,* in the local bodies election and the subsequent Assembly polls in Kerala.
> 
> Meet in Delhi
> 
> BJP national president Amit Shah will iron out the arrangement with SNDP leaders in New Delhi later this week. A fortnight ago, Viswa Hindu Parishad leader Ashok Singhal had held a round of interim discussions on this with SNDP leaders, in Coimbatore.
> 
> Sources said the SNDP would play pivot to the new political party, which is expected to be announced soon after its organisational elections on August 9. According to them, the initiative is being closely coordinated and trouble-shooted by the national RSS leadership, with proactive local backing from the SNDP leadership.
> 
> *Confirming the development, a top SNDP leader, who did not wish to be named, told The Hindu that the idea was to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option. ‘‘We are sure the experiment with the soon-to-be launched full-fledged political party will bring big dividends,’’ he said.*
> 
> *He claimed the SNDP by itself could bring much to the poll table, with its 6,100 small branches and 140 unions across the State. The 85,000 micro finance units attached to the Yogam have got a minimum of 20 members each, he said. The SNDP claims to command a sizeable chunk of the State’s Ezhava voters who make up about 30 per cent of the population.*
> 
> 
> _The idea is to break the hold of both the LDF and the UDF wherever possible, with a political option._
> 
> 
> @levina @nair @magudi



If this is gonna be true, RIP CPM....... They have huge vote base in SNDP and eezhava community.....and SNDP has some leverage over its members unlike NSS....... 

If it affect adversly to CPM, then it is advantage congress...... BJP can open their account at one or two seats..... But they can be a spoil sport when it comes to CPM


----------



## Marxist




----------



## Nair saab

nair said:


> Me being secular has nothing to do with my interpretation towards Kejriwal....... You must have noticed that , I am still a secular, and i have changed my opinion on him...... *I am sure you cant deny the change he initially brought in Indian politics*...... But he has screwed it and became just another Indian Political party.......


I didnt see any change he brought in Indian politics other then taking the politics of Symbolism of congress (like Rahul gandi eating and sleeping at Dalit home) to a next level... and worse started a new politics of separatism aliening with Anti-Nationals...

If you have notice Kerjiwal second biggest supporters after Delhi people are Pakistanis Anti-Indians ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Nair saab said:


> I didnt see any change he brought in Indian politics other then taking the politics of Symbolism of congress (like Rahul gandi eating and sleeping at Dalit home) to a next level... and worse started a new politics of separatism aliening with Anti-Nationals...
> 
> If you have notice Kerjiwal second biggest supporters after Delhi people are Pakistanis Anti-Indians ...



Well.... I think you are not understanding or not trying to udnerstand what i am saying...... His way of politics (i am talking about the time before he becoming delhi CM in his first stint)..... That was different from others including rahul gandhi....


----------



## magudi

Former Goa Chief Minister Given Bribe of $.9 Million, Say Louis Berger Officials: Sources

@Abingdonboy @nair now parliament will start functioning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Former Goa Chief Minister Given Bribe of $.9 Million, Say Louis Berger Officials: Sources
> 
> @Abingdonboy @nair now parliament will start functioning


$ *.9 *Million  
Pseudo Congressi 

Sonia Gandhi would be like ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

Sharing some of the views of some morons from across the country on the demise of Dr. Kalam - being circulated in the social media -

_Maana ki Andhera Ghanaa hai,
Lekin Rayta Faylana kahan mana hai._




_How to use someone's death for your own motive, learn from Adarsh Liberal Prestitues._





_And all Prestitues are safe and sound. A bad day indeed._



_ Assaduddin Owisi on Dr Abdul Kalam's appointment as President of India in 2002._




_Yet another pearl of wisdom by our own Sagarika ‘Orange’ Ghose - where she calls Dr Kalam as Bomb Daddy (on lines of ‘Sugar Daddy’), calls him a ‘secularism ploy’ of Sangh and almost calls our scientists the symbols of a facist state. According to her, science & tech are a ‘Hindu libido’ thing.

This is what Sagarika Ghosh wrote about APJ Abdul Kalam in 2002 in Hindustan Times -_

_




_​_And of course these crocodile tears after 13 odd years...
_
_




_​_Neither does she know about Maulana Abdul Kalam Azad nor Dr. A.P.J. Abdul Kalam - it took her three attempts to correct her blunder..._
_




_​_N Jayaram writes: "While in 1974 Indian officials came up with the bizarre term 'peaceful nuclear explosion', the gloves were off by the 1990s. ‪#‎AbdulKalam‬ was by then scientific adviser to the PM and head of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). No wonder he was adopted as a darling of the ‪#‎Hindutva‬ right."
_
Kalam was no great man: Don't let news of death confuse you
_
Mr. Jayaram loves to write - pretty eager to write a blog on his demise - hope that happens soon..._

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Sharing some of the views of some morons from across the country on the demise of Dr. Kalam - being circulated in the social media -
> 
> _Maana ki Andhera Ghanaa hai,
> Lekin Rayta Faylana kahan mana hai._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _How to use someone's death for your own motive, learn from Adarsh Liberal Prestitues._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And all Prestitues are safe and sound. A bad day indeed._
> 
> 
> 
> _ Assaduddin Owisi on Dr Abdul Kalam's appointment as President of India in 2002._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yet another pearl of wisdom by our own Sagarika ‘Orange’ Ghose - where she calls Dr Kalam as Bomb Daddy (on lines of ‘Sugar Daddy’), calls him a ‘secularism ploy’ of Sangh and almost calls our scientists the symbols of a facist state. According to her, science & tech are a ‘Hindu libido’ thing.
> 
> This is what Sagarika Ghosh wrote about APJ Abdul Kalam in 2002 in Hindustan Times -_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​_And of course these crocodile tears after 13 odd years...
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​_Neither does she know about Maulana Abdul Kalam Azad nor Dr. A.P.J. Abdul Kalam - it took her three attempts to correct her blunder..._
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​_N Jayaram writes: "While in 1974 Indian officials came up with the bizarre term 'peaceful nuclear explosion', the gloves were off by the 1990s. ‪#‎AbdulKalam‬ was by then scientific adviser to the PM and head of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). No wonder he was adopted as a darling of the ‪#‎Hindutva‬ right."
> _
> Kalam was no great man: Don't let news of death confuse you
> _
> Mr. Jayaram loves to write - pretty eager to write a blog on his demise - hope that happens soon..._



There must be a way to purge our society of these filthy dogs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626045439947583489

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Another Secular thought.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626077624326983680

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Darmashkian said:


> @mooppan @Rajaraja Chola Vaiko,Ramadoss, vijayakanth, Karunanidhi,Periyar were all Telugus/Telugu origin, right??
> 
> So why haven't any ethnic/true tamils come out in the open & pointed this out.. especially Jayalalitha who is a Iyer from Karnataka whom they have accused of being a Kannadiga??
> 
> & MGR was a Malayali,Rajnikanth a Marathi ?
> 
> & are there any more netas in TN like the above whose mother tongue is not Tamil?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @magudi 2500 rupees were supposedly paid to farmers to make them attend the rally,Chiru pleaded for his fans to come, but the final turnout was very less.
> 
> Thus the rally was an utter flop..He should be lucky that he wasn't beaten up by the people like he & his party leaders should have been



Doesnt matter. You do not understand some issues. Telugu people are present not only in Madras , but also deep down in South near Theni, Near Virudunagar etc. They have settled here 400-500 years back. Heck. Tamil Nadu has a active, vibrant Saurastra community. So those people cant be actually called "Telugus" in real sense. And they can be called Tamils if they want to identify themselves with Tamilians. 

Why such a question?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Former Goa Chief Minister Given Bribe of $.9 Million, Say Louis Berger Officials: Sources
> 
> @Abingdonboy @nair now parliament will start functioning



Lava hi that muje ausa much hoga



Darmashkian said:


> @mooppan @Rajaraja Chola Vaiko,Ramadoss, vijayakanth, Karunanidhi,Periyar were all Telugus/Telugu origin, right??
> 
> So why haven't any ethnic/true tamils come out in the open & pointed this out.. especially Jayalalitha who is a Iyer from Karnataka whom they have accused of being a Kannadiga??
> 
> & MGR was a Malayali,Rajnikanth a Marathi ?
> 
> & are there any more netas in TN like the above whose mother tongue is not Tamil?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @magudi 2500 rupees were supposedly paid to farmers to make them attend the rally,Chiru pleaded for his fans to come, but the final turnout was very less.
> 
> Thus the rally was an utter flop..He should be lucky that he wasn't beaten up by the people like he & his party leaders should have been



In 2nd part of your post which party are you mentioning about


----------



## Samudra Manthan

magudi said:


> Former Goa Chief Minister Given Bribe of $.9 Million, Say Louis Berger Officials: Sources
> 
> @Abingdonboy @nair now parliament will start functioning



It is cited as $9 million in other sources.


----------



## The_Showstopper

itachiii said:


> The three judge committee agreed that there existed a temple or a temple structure that pre-dates the mosque. there is no question of it either being a jain/bhddhist monestary as the pillars of temples have hindu deity carvings. and the ASI report clearly states that the structure is similar to north Indian hindu temple architecture. more over the Hari-vishnu inscription found at the site proves that it is a hindu temple of lord rama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was examined by Ajay Mitra Shastri,* Chairman of the Epigraphical Society of India.* Shastri gave the following summary. What the inscription tells us is of monumental significance to the history of Medieval India.
> 
> 
> _The inscription is composed in high-flown Sanskrit verse, except for a very small portion in prose, and is engraved in chaste and classical Nagari script of the *eleventh-twelfth century AD. *It has yet to be fully deciphered, but the portions which have been fully deciphered and read are of great historical significance and value ... [It has since been fully deciphered.] *It was evidently put up on the wall of the temple, the construction of which is recorded in the text inscribed *on it. *Line 15 of this inscription, for example, clearly tells us that a beautiful temple of Vishnu-Hari, built with heaps of stones ... , and beautified with a golden spire ... unparalleled by any other temple built by earlier kings ... This wonderful temple ... was built in the temple-city of Ayodhya situated in Saketamandala. ..*. *Line 19 describes god Vishnu as destroying king Bali ... and the ten headed personage (Dashanana, i.e., Ravana)*. (op. cit. 119; emphasis mine. Original Sanskrit quotes given by Shastri are left out.)
> _
> you can't beat this evidence right ??


As I said and repeated by you, The Judges did agree that there was a temple like structure but never claimed that it was Hindu temple, It was ASI which implied that it resembled North Indian temples. Anyways these are a few quotes for you...

"*In Buddhist and Jain literature, Saketa / Ayodhya appears repeatedly as the centre of Buddhist and Jain religions, not as the nerve centre of a Rama cult.* Thereafter one finds Saivite and particularly vaishnava religions, but till the growing influence of the Ramanandi community in the 18thCentury A.D., Ayodhya had no tradition of Ram-worship or any cult of Ram.

In fact Ayodhya was important for other religions, such as Jainism and Buddhism. *The Chinese pilgrim Xuan Zhang [who toured the subcontinent during the Gupta period, around A.D. 630] recorded that there were around 100 Buddhist monasteries and only 10 abodes of devas [brahmanical gods]. Vishnu Smriti also lists 52 pilgrim centres very early in 3rd-4th century A.D. but it does not name Ayodhya."*

Indeed one can never beat the evidence....



itachiii said:


> I quoted you travellers of the time that predate the destruction of babri masjid.. and none of them are from hindu sources. Quote me historians/travellers of the time who disagree with the above findings.. more over the babri issue was not recent people used to celebrate ram navami infront of the mosque even after its destruction. and the first major conflict b/w hindus and muslims took place during 1852, while VHP was established in 1964


Posting some quotes for you and they are self explanatory.

"No contemporary or near contemporary literary source admits such an event as Mir Baki’s “destruction” of a Ram temple and the construction of a mosque on that spot. *Babar’s memoirs are silent on this. It is in the annotation by Beveridge, not in Babar’s own writings, where the claim about the alleged temple destruction is made. Nor do other writings of his or his successor’s period mention either the destruction of a temple*. Even Abdul Qadir Badauni, the very orthodox Islamic writer, who strongly disapproved of Akbar’s liberalism, has nothing to say about this act of Babar, which was surely one that, had it really been committed, should have gladdened him as an exemplary performance of duty.

B.B. Lal, when he published his preliminary report on the Ayodhya excavations in the _Indian Archaeological Review_ in 1976-77, disclosed that in the middle ages, between 11th and 16th Centuries, Ayodhya played no historically significant role. Just under the level of the masjid, that is, in the 13-15th Century layer, no specifically Hindu motifs are available. Rather, this layer had a thick deposit of Muslim Glazed Ware Pottery. The work under the guidance of A.K. Narain (1969-70) came to the same conclusion. As Rajeev Saxena asks, *if there was an actual demolition of a Ram temple, how come the famous poet Tulsidas, who sang the glory of his beloved Ram during the early part of the 17th century, kept silent on this issue.* After all,the poet wrote about secular subjects such as massive deaths in Banaras due to epidemic and unemployment, his arthritis problem, Brahmins' attack on him for his "low caste" status and so forth.

*It is only in the 19th century that the temple-demolition/ mosque-construction story gets recorded. In 1822, Hafizullah, an official of the Faizabad law court, claimed that "(t)he mosque founded by emperor Babar is situated at the birth-place of Ram" and then the story gets into the records such as P. Carnegy's historical sketch of Faizabad (1870),* *H. R. Nevill's Faizabad District Gazetteer, and as a footnote in Mrs. A. S. Beveridge's English translation of Babur's Memoirs (1922).*



itachiii said:


> As I said the article you quoted was written in 2003 at the same time when the report was submitted..
> 
> 'No loopholes in ASI evidence' - The Times of India this judgement was passed by the court on 2010. and yes the judgement was a compromise to part 1/3rd of the land with sunni wakf board.. when the evidence was clear that there existed a hindu temple dating back to atleast 10th century, over which the babri was constructed.


So that goes on to prove that the article holds its point. And as stated earlier there are conflicting reports on the existence of a hindu temple, so the "clear" evidence is not really clear.

Sources:
[Europe Solidaire Sans Frontières] History and the Politics of Hindutva
‘State should rely on historians’
The "Ram temple" drama - The Hindu


Anyways I am sure this discussion is sure to continue and I don't think you and me are going change our stance on this. So I prefer to let the Supreme court of India decide about it instead of wasting my time on things which have been discussed many number of times. (Courtesy: Demolition of the Babri Mosque)


----------



## magudi

Sonia versus Kalam? - The Hindu

Madamji liked Kalam sir very much back in the day


----------



## Rau

Why yakub memon must not hang
Warning- Auther is *Mani Shankar Ayyer* (baad me gaaliya mat dena ki bola nahi pahale)
Can anybody tell when his term will end in Rajya Sabha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

SNDP General secratary Vellappally Natesan meets Amit shah today ,They discussed political issues

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Abdul Kalam - A Memoir by CBN

Dr. APJ Abdul Kalam. The world knows him as India's Missile Man and the People's President. To me, he was the personification of humility, generosity and optimism. Kalam garu, as I always called him, was one of the finest human beings I have met. He was a dear friend and one of the few people I have always looked up to in my life.

Kalam garu's ingenuous spontaneity always inspired me. Having observed him closely, I'm one among the millions across the globe who always enjoyed his interactive speeches. One such instance was when Kalam garu and I shared the dais last year while launching the Primary Sector Mission (focusing on Agriculture) in Anantapur district. While addressing a gathering of farmers, he called them "farmer friends" and spoke fluently in Telugu. He told them that they are a mighty force and are partners in nation's development.

I remember vividly how he made farmers recite a poem titled "I will fly"that he had written. "I will fly... I'm born with potential, I'm born with goodness and trust, I'm born with ideas and dreams, I'm born with confidence, I'm born with wings...I'm not meant for crawling, I have wings...I will fly...I will fly...I will fly," he recited, with love for farmers. He also spoke extensively about the integration of technology in agriculture.

From Rameswaram to Raisina Hill, his journey is an outstanding example of what a human being can achieve through hard work, perseverance and determination.

My first meeting with Kalam garu was during my first term as the Chief Minister of united AP when we had met over "Vision 2020". That was when he had given me a task of preparing a draft for "Vision 2020" while he was working on it.

A memory of Kalam garu's humbleness that is etched in my mind is when he defied protocol as the President of India and visited me at my Jubilee Hills residence on October 3rd, 2003, soon after I survived the Alipiri Blast. He enquired about my health and had spoken about the essential qualities of leadership. I'm glad to have had the opportunity of collectively proposing his name for the President during Vajpayee-ji'sPrime Ministership.

From nurturing India's guided Missile program to keeping the doors of Rashtrapati Bhawan open to people, he went to great lengths to make himself accessible and approachable to the people of this country.

One cannot forget instances of Kalam garu's humility where he had invited a cobbler as one of the Presidential Guests to Raj Bhavan in Kerala, nor can one overlook the fact that he had posted a question on Yahoo Answers asking the public "What do we do to free the planet from terrorism?"

His undying love for children and the zeal to encourage, ignite minds of millions was laudable. He was an epitome of knowledge, intellect and love. He has always believed that the best teachers are facilitators of innovation, of new ideas, creators of lifelong habit of innovative thinking.

In some of our conversations, he told me that he enjoys being a teacher. "It gives me immense satisfaction and joy," he said, adding, "which other profession enjoys such recognition and is as crucial to the development of the human race as a whole?" Such was his thought-process.

He had no space for pettiness, disharmony, jealousy, hatred or enmity in his life and believed that education transforms a human being into a wholesome unit, a noble soul and an asset to the universe. Real education enhances the dignity of a human being and increases his or her self-respect.

He taught us how to dream big, without the fear of winning or losing. He continues to live in our hearts. Above all, he showed the world he was a simple man with big dreams.

Let us strive to make this world a better place to live in and aim for success of an India he dreamt of.

In Kalam garu's words: "The country doesn't deserve anything less than success from us. Let us aim for success."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626275253262520321

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Marxist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626275253262520321


You have to be Secular for your signatures to matter or else its just an ink spot on a otherwise clean sheet of paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Rau said:


> Why yakub memon must not hang
> Warning- Auther is *Mani Shankar Ayyer* (baad me gaaliya mat dena ki bola nahi pahale)
> Can anybody tell when his term will end in Rajya Sabha.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Styx

ranjeet said:


>


LOL nice1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> SNDP General secratary Vellappally Natesan meets Amit shah today ,They discussed political issues


I hope Amit Shah doesnt meet the Stupid NSS president after this to balance things between the two caste ...
Instead he should meet Ayyan kali sabha , Harijan Sabha ...

He should also meet Yadava Sabha ... Although Yadava sabha and Maniyani comes in Nair caste ... these people are better to bargain with, then the stupid Nair's ...

High caste Hindu ...where ever they are, have always destroyed Hinduism ... Its always a Hindu from back ward caste who have took Hinduism to its glory ... let it be Lord Krishna in Mahabharata ... or Hemu Chakravarti who fought invaders , Chatrapati Shivaji or present day Narendra Modi ...

Unless we choose Back ward caste Hindu leader's to Lead Hindu society and Hindutva from front its very difficult revive Hinduism back ... High caste Hindu's are too much corrupt and ready to sell the Hindu society to seculars for personal wealth...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> I hope Amit Shah doesnt meet the Stupid NSS president after this to balance things between the two caste ...
> Instead he should meet Ayyan kali sabha , Harijan Sabha ...
> 
> He should also meet Yadava Sabha ... Although Yadava sabha and Maniyani comes in Nair caste ... these people are better to bargain with, then the stupid Nair's ...
> 
> High caste Hindu ...where ever they are, have always destroyed Hinduism ... Its always a Hindu from back ward caste who have took Hinduism to its glory ... let it be Lord Krishna in Mahabharata ... or Hemu Chakravarti who fought invaders , Chatrapati Shivaji or present day Narendra Modi ...
> 
> Unless we choose Back ward caste Hindu leader's to Lead Hindu society and Hindutva from front its very difficult revive Hinduism back ... High caste Hindu's are too much corrupt and ready to sell the Hindu society to seculars for personal wealth...



Keeping NSS out will weaken the Hindu unity ,We need every caste organisations to cooperate for a Hindutva cause ....NSS is not an anti bjp organisation ,Only hurdle in NSS is sukumaran nair ..


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> Keeping NSS out will weaken the Hindu unity ,We need every caste organisations to cooperate for a Hindutva cause ....NSS is not an anti bjp organisation ,Only hurdle in NSS is sukumaran nair ..


U dont know bro ... all the Top NSS people are Congress people ... even in local Karayogams of NSS all who heads it are Congress supporters... Congress has infiltrated NSS so well that NSS can be termed as Congress ( N.S.S ) Group.

U can see all the congress ministers are Christians , Muslims and Hindu High caste ... High caste cant take the Hindu cause forward ... They will co-operate with a Catholic but not with a Harijan... nor will marry their Children to lower caste ... but its ok for them to marry a Christian...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Nair saab said:


> I hope Amit Shah doesnt meet the Stupid NSS president after this to balance things between the two caste ...
> Instead he should meet Ayyan kali sabha , Harijan Sabha ...
> 
> He should also meet Yadava Sabha ... Although Yadava sabha and Maniyani comes in Nair caste ... these people are better to bargain with, then the stupid Nair's ...
> 
> High caste Hindu ...where ever they are, have always destroyed Hinduism ... Its always a Hindu from back ward caste who have took Hinduism to its glory ... let it be Lord Krishna in Mahabharata ... or Hemu Chakravarti who fought invaders , Chatrapati Shivaji or present day Narendra Modi ...
> 
> Unless we choose Back ward caste Hindu leader's to Lead Hindu society and Hindutva from front its very difficult revive Hinduism back ...* High caste Hindu's are too much corrupt and ready to sell the Hindu society to seculars for personal wealth* ...





Mlechaaaaa!!! how dare you doubt our upper caste commitment towards saffronisation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

slap to all sickulars SC dismisses *Yakub*'s plea. *Yakub* Memon to be hanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626333135421083649

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> slap to all sickulars SC dismisses *Yakub*'s plea. *Yakub* Memon to be hanged.


Alas!!!  Now Secular's would have to find a new topic to Discuss , Debate and Support it to preserve the India's secularism and defend its Plural society ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626335245390974976

WTF is This ???


----------



## ranjeet

Maharashtra Governor rejects Mercy plea of Yakub.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626275253262520321



Were the signatures secular or not



Nair saab said:


> I hope Amit Shah doesnt meet the Stupid NSS president after this to balance things between the two caste ...
> Instead he should meet Ayyan kali sabha , Harijan Sabha ...
> 
> He should also meet Yadava Sabha ... Although Yadava sabha and Maniyani comes in Nair caste ... these people are better to bargain with, then the stupid Nair's ...
> 
> High caste Hindu ...where ever they are, have always destroyed Hinduism ... Its always a Hindu from back ward caste who have took Hinduism to its glory ... let it be Lord Krishna in Mahabharata ... or Hemu Chakravarti who fought invaders , Chatrapati Shivaji or present day Narendra Modi ...
> 
> Unless we choose Back ward caste Hindu leader's to Lead Hindu society and Hindutva from front its very difficult revive Hinduism back ... High caste Hindu's are too much corrupt and ready to sell the Hindu society to seculars for personal wealth...



We need every Hindu to achieve full unity none of this caste BS anymore



magudi said:


> Mlechaaaaa!!! how dare you doubt our upper caste commitment towards saffronisation



He is not wrong though, it is becuz of those upper caste that Hinduism is constantly loosing ground & Hindu unity is only a dream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Alas!!!  Now Secular's would have to find a new topic to Discuss , Debate and Support it to preserve the India's secularism and defend its Plural society ...


now.. let's discuss ISIS coming to India.. & it's all due to communal forces & Modi!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626343751523274753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626343985045446656

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> now.. let's discuss ISIS coming to India.. & it's all due to communal forces & Modi!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626343751523274753
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626343985045446656

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Good decision by the higher court, not to give into pressure created by sickulars & sickular media...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> Alas!!!  Now Secular's would have to find a new topic to Discuss , Debate and Support it to preserve the India's secularism and defend its Plural society ...



You made me cry...tomorrow communal noose will break secular neck of yakub

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

Good... Tomorrow 40 bleeding hearts will be doing rudaali..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Hindu unity is only a dream





People like you spreading communal hatred in online forums are free to roam whilst innocent memons are getting hanged


----------



## ranjeet

saurav said:


> Good... Tomorrow 40 bleeding hearts will be doing rudaali..



It's about time these 40 bleeding hearts contact Teesta and her Husband to buy more sanitary napkins.

Vidhwa vilaap shuru ho gaya secular harem mein. 

Koi fande pe na latkaye mere deewane ko 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626339653033930752

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

ranjeet said:


> It's about time these 40 bleeding hearts contact Teesta and her Husband to buy more sanitary napkins.
> 
> Vidhwa vilaap shuru ho gaya secular harem mein.
> 
> Koi fande pe na latkaye mere deewane ko
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626339653033930752



Thats why I prefer Owaisi over these bleeding hearts.. He brought religion in early stages...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> It's about time these 40 bleeding hearts contact Teesta and her Husband to buy more sanitary napkins.
> 
> Vidhwa vilaap shuru ho gaya secular harem mein.
> 
> Koi fande pe na latkaye mere deewane ko
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626339653033930752


@sagarikaghose , @RanaAyyub & @_sabanaqvi react after SC refused to stop 'innocent' hanging!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626354229225979905Terrorism has no religion but terrorists do? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626357252958523392

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626354229225979905Terrorism has no religion but terrorists do?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626357252958523392



When they say "terrorism has no religion", you know what religion it is 

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed and others

there is something more to this, why are they crying so much for this man ? Yakub and these seculars are related in some way or the other in ways we don't know yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Zee news says that President also rejected Yakub's mercy plea. 



Star Wars said:


> When they say "terrorism has no religion", you know what religion it is
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed and others
> 
> there is something more to this, why are they crying so much for this man ? Yakub and these seculars are related in some way or the other in ways we don't know yet.



Well its more like Anti Modi brigade coming under a single umbrella for whatever maybe the reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> When they say "terrorism has no religion", you know what religion it is
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed and others



It's like when someone shouts 'terrorist' & all seculars go 'not me' ! Chor ka daadi pe tinka...



> there is something more to this, why are they crying so much for this man ? Yakub and these seculars are related in some way or the other in ways we don't know yet.


Birds of same feather flock together! When a fellow 'secular' gets punished.. obviously it's going to hurt!


----------



## Star Wars

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed am actually thinking more in lines of an underworld connection. We all know bollywood has a strong underworld connection. I would not be surprised if they had.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed am actually thinking more in lines of an underworld connection. We all know bollywood has a strong underworld connection. I would not be surprised if they had.


that's absolutely true! Din't they refuse Dawood's surrender? Even though Dawood raised some pre-conditions, who cares? Once he surrenders throw those surrender agreement to the dustbin.. & punish him for his crimes! But UPA let that chance go intentionally so that their connection is not exposed!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626370745761964032

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

There could be some law and order problem. Here in Mumbai police have started taking precautions, afaik they have met many community leaders and asked them to maintain peace. All it takes is a little flare like what happened in Azad Maidan


----------



## ranjeet

Terrorists sympathizers assembling at jantar mantar tonight for a collective randi rona.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626373030424416260

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626373102792912898


Evil Yindoo Modi Bhakts controlling Delhi HC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626373030424416260
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626373102792912898




Actually Kejri cleverly removed all anti modi posters after bihar HC pulled up his ally nitishwa for misusing state funds for advertising way before elections


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Terrorists sympathizers assembling at jantar mantar tonight for a collective randi rona.



Jaise hi mauka mila "Hai Yakub, Hai Yakub" Shuru ho gaye!






Probably Media & seculars will surely do this tomorrow!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626373030424416260
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626373102792912898
> 
> 
> Evil Yindoo Modi Bhakts controlling Delhi HC


Woh bill mangte rahe ... 
aur hum kharcha karte rahe.



JanjaWeed said:


> Jaise hi mauka mila "Hai Yakub, Hai Yakub" Shuru ho gaye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Media & seculars will surely do this tomorrow!



Thinking about crashing the vigil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> @mooppan @Rajaraja Chola Vaiko,Ramadoss, vijayakanth, Karunanidhi,Periyar were all Telugus/Telugu origin, right??
> 
> So why haven't any ethnic/true tamils come out in the open & pointed this out.. especially Jayalalitha who is a Iyer from Karnataka whom they have accused of being a Kannadiga??
> 
> & MGR was a Malayali,Rajnikanth a Marathi ?
> 
> & are there any more netas in TN like the above whose mother tongue is not Tamil?


'Selvi Jayalalitha' is from Tamil speaking mysore family IYENGAR family,not IYER..
Ramadoss is from Tamil speaking 'Vanniyar' caste,not Telegu..Though some vanniyar groups nearby Karnataka and Andra borders do speak Kannada/Telegu as their mother tongue..
There are many MPs/MLA's in Tamilnadu comes from Telegu background,for eg-K.Gopinath,MLA from Hosur..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Thinking about crashing the vigil.


blasphemy... secular candles will burn you bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626263230265098240










Wow.. just Wow  .. My heart is bursting with joy seeing so many pious muslims on the internet in this age of 'liberalism' & 'secularism'. Mashallah..

Amir should be a good muslim & ask his wife to start behaving &dressing like a true muslim lady #msacras

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> Terrorists sympathizers assembling at jantar mantar tonight for a collective randi rona.



Here is the exclusive picture of that rally

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> blasphemy... secular candles will burn you bad!


Just want to give a shoulder or two to rudalis 



Marxist said:


> Here is the exclusive picture of that assembly
> View attachment 242002


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed am actually thinking more in lines of an underworld connection. We all know bollywood has a strong underworld connection. I would not be surprised if they had.




Don't be confused liberals are not in it for saving his life.The real reason is :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626367022490779648

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Indian presstitutes at work according to themTerrorists crossed the border and foiled bomb threat. 







Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626263230265098240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. just Wow  .. My heart is bursting with joy seeing so many pious muslims on the internet in this age of 'liberalism' & 'secularism'. Mashallah..
> 
> Amir should be a good muslim & ask his wife to start behaving &dressing like a true muslim lady #msacras



The first comment ... "She attracts many people like me" Kitna masoom tharki hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626263230265098240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. just Wow  .. My heart is bursting with joy seeing so many pious muslims on the internet in this age of 'liberalism' & 'secularism'. Mashallah..
> 
> Amir should be a good muslim & ask his wife to start behaving &dressing like a true muslim lady #msacras



We have lot of such pious muslims in kerala also ,they issues fatwas against muslim dancers and actresses ..

one example 'I Heat you', 'I Het You; Why Fans Attacked Ansiba Hassan on Facebook?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Kalam was no great man: Don't let news of death confuse you


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626401945306177536
so they started passing bills ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626402314002276352
@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @nair @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Phantom 1

Can qnyone tell me when will the gst bill is slated in parliament.


----------



## ranjeet

The reason why presstitutes are mad at Modi. 

http://www.mea.gov.in/Images/pdf/lu3912Annexure.pdf



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626401945306177536
> so they started passing bills ?



Nah it needs to be passed by both houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Phantom 1

So when it is going to be introduced in parliament.
I think one house has passed it.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> The reason why presstitutes are mad at Modi.
> 
> http://www.mea.gov.in/Images/pdf/lu3912Annexure.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Nah it needs to be passed by both houses.



Cabinet seems to be passing a lot of bills, i am hoping Parliament starts functioning now atleast...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Can someone tell me what the amendments to the anti-hijacking bill that the cabinet just cleared are?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Cabinet seems to be passing a lot of bills, i am hoping Parliament starts functioning now atleast...



Cabinet clears a lot of things parliament stalls all


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Cabinet clears a lot of things parliament stalls all



I am hoping the parliament functions now at least


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> Can someone tell me what the amendments to the anti-hijacking bill that the cabinet just cleared are?




Here : PRS | Bill Track | The Anti-Hijacking Bill, 2014

check PRS for precise info on all bills

Spare Yakub Memon's life, Mr President, if we really honour Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Looks like Yakub's hanging sentence affected the rhyming skills of Secular Brigade. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626412991924166656
working overtime for terrorists. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626422674814709761

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

@ranjeet bhao ye wala padh lo 

Despite being a modest man with modest achievements, Kalam captured the imagination of young India

Edit : oops wrong link @ranjeet 

The message is clear: The BJP is against terrorists only if those terrorists are Muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> @ranjeet bhao ye wala padh lo
> 
> Despite being a modest man with modest achievements, Kalam captured the imagination of young India



The author presented the bitter truth, I mean other presidents were Phds and were politically savvy. Especially the last one was renowned for Ironing the Iron lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rau



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Terrorists sympathizers assembling at jantar mantar tonight for a collective randi rona.


Can't do anything besides marching



magudi said:


> People like you spreading communal hatred in online forums are free to roam whilst innocent memons are getting hanged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

RGV ka sholay 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626428410756096000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626426333925474304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626433995434147841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626436041369518080

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> RGV ka sholay
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626428410756096000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626426333925474304
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626433995434147841
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626436041369518080



RGV koh josh agayaa hai aaj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> RGV koh josh agayaa hai aaj



Josh to is buddhe ko bhi aa gaya.... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626451242185719808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> RGV ka sholay
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626428410756096000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626426333925474304
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626433995434147841
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626436041369518080



I swear the way these people are crying there is definitely a deeper connection between these secular intellectuals and the underworld. I have never seen them this desperate..


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> I swear the way these people are crying there is definitely a deeper connection between these secular intellectuals and the underworld. I have never seen them this desperate..


Bald???


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I swear the way these people are crying there is definitely a deeper connection between these secular intellectuals and the underworld. I have never seen them this desperate..


No doubt about the connection, I mean the way they are whoring out themselves to get a terrorist of the noose is appalling to say the least. And half of these folks were out there protesting to give death penalty to Nirbhaya rapists. I swear they disgust me to the very core.



levina said:


> Bald???


Nah they are fighting tooth and nail to get Yakub off the hook do raise few red flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Nah they are fighting tooth and nail to get Yakub off the hook do raise few red flags.


Arrey no reeee
I was talking about his DP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> Arrey no reeee
> I was talking about his DP :hit wall:


My bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

All the seculars have reached the CJ's house and there will be a mindnight hearing on his hanging ... 

Can Seculars pull this one out ??? will Indias pluralism be protected??? will BJP government release yakoob and give him a Bharat Ratna for 1993 blast??? for details please watch AAJ TAAK the Krantikari Channel ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> All the seculars have reached the CJ's house and there will be a mindnight hearing on his hanging ...
> 
> Can Seculars pull this one out ??? will Indias pluralism be protected??? will BJP government release yakoob and give him a Bharat Ratna for 1993 blast??? for details please watch AAJ TAAK the Krantikari Channel ...


In judges ko kholne do court .. saali in BC ki saari chutiya band honi chahiye aur saari raat bitha ke rakho jab tak 3.2 crore pending cases khatam nahi karte.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> Arrey no reeee
> I was talking about his DP



Thats Darth Malgus, One of the most inspiring Sith lord in the Galaxy !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626503225483497472
Raat ko 3 baje ... desperation...ye log pagal ho gaye hai

There is another hearing going on right now....

Is chutiye ko kitne baar mercy plea hoga


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> In judges ko kholne do court .. saali in BC ki saari chutiya band honi chahiye aur saari raat bitha ke rakho jab tak 3.2 crore pending cases khatam nahi karte.


Just goes to show...these adarsh liberals only care about terrorists & anti-nationals..& would move heaven & earth to save them. Fighting to save one terrorist's life is a far bigger cause than providing justice to those 270 odd killed by this man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626521413713686528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626521581204844544

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626521743214051332

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626522991669579776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626523749517365248

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Looks like AG spanked those Adarsh Liberal lawyers..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Looks like AG spanked those Adarsh Liberal lawyers..


He did indeed. Any moment now...verdict should be out.

Just amazing to see a terrorist who is responsible for the death of over 270 people has a battery of top lawyers of India volunteering to defend him. Just amazing...wow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626526333116379137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626525552430616576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626526110956654592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626528685047181312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626528685047181312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626529168864325632


----------



## Star Wars

jaldi decide karo yaar !!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

This is very important..& this may give clue as to which way this verdict is going to go...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626529525795418112


----------



## JanjaWeed

Looks like 7am it is...


----------



## Star Wars

ye log breakfast khane chale gaye kya ??

Looks like this will go only one way....


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626531262748999680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626531438330974208
wow...this justice Deepak Mishra is good. Love the way he neutralised defence argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626531262748999680
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626531438330974208
> wow...this justice Deepak Mishra is good. Love the way he neutralised defence argument.



Well..am looking forward to the articles from seculars in the next few days


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626533892657274880


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Well..am looking forward to the articles from seculars in the next few days


I bet two things will be common in all of those articles.. 2002 Gujarat riots & Narendra Modi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626534337857490944
Justice prevails...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hahaha..breaking! SC rejects the plea..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626534337857490944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Hahaha..breaking! SC rejects the plea..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626534337857490944



time to send another mercy petition to president....

no time extension, he will be hanged at 7:00am


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> time to send another mercy petition to president....


Only option left for all those adarsh liberals is to go to the gallows & hang themselves, either literally or in shame!

Justice Deepak Mishra...you rock!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626536761632555008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626534965891612676

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626536761632555008


Heard him speaking in NDTV. Maybe he thinks no one is aware of the proceedings inside court room.

wow...look at the audacity of this idiot in the middle of all this mayhem. Apparently Gurdaspur attack was due to the fact that govt is too busy trying to hound Teesta Setalvad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rau

Yakub Memon Hanged

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## utraash

Finally Yakub gone..... Rot in hell ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Rau said:


> Yakub Memon Hanged



You will hurt the sentiments of Al @scorpionx by celebrating the death of Yakub Memon.


----------



## magudi

utraash said:


> Finally Yakub gone..... Rot in hell ....





Rau said:


> Yakub Memon Hanged




Don't celebrate! Like SC said one should have no feeling of revenge while hanging a culprit and it should be carries out dispassionately


----------



## Rau

magudi said:


> Don't celebrate! Like SC said one should have no feeling of revenge while hanging a culprit and it should be carries out dispassionately


I am not celebrate i am just happy that little bit late but justice served...and more happy because all this drama by liberal..


----------



## itachiii

ek terrorist ko hang karne ke liye, Itna natak ?? I am feeling bad for this nation and its so called intellectual community..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## utraash

magudi said:


> Don't celebrate! Like SC said one should have no feeling of revenge while hanging a culprit and it should be carries out dispassionately


Not celebrating ... But celebrating for Adarsh liberals whose hyper activism gone in vain ....... They are yearning for human rights of terrorist but not for innocent killed in dastardly attacks in 1993 ..... I wonder where they learnt the human science n how they consider these terrorists human at first place .........



itachiii said:


> ek terrorist ko hang karne ke liye, Itna natak ?? I am feeling bad for this nation and its so called intellectual community..


Rotten breeds of so called intellectual..... But SC did not budge to Adaarsh race of liberals n hanged him..... Just notice the pattern of such veiled uproar ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

I was happy to hear this in the morning. Great to see law took its own course. Owasi was badly spanked after his failed attempts to politicise the matter.

Now look at congress. They are saying they didn't wanna execute Afzal guru but for the pressure from BJP did.

What a nonsense that they are not even owning up matters that happened during their tenure!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

lol..

For non-telugus here It reads according to astrology both A.P CM CBN and modi are going to have hard days ahead, and there will be mid term elections in 2016-17 and kejriwal will become PM of India and wife of YS rajashekar reddy will be cm of A.P







@Srinivas @Darmashkian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 242071
> 
> 
> View attachment 242072
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626521413713686528
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626521581204844544



Good work by AG sahib



JanjaWeed said:


> Only option left for all those adarsh liberals is to go to the gallows & hang themselves, either literally or in shame!
> 
> Justice Deepak Mishra...you rock!



Hamara Judge Kaiser ho Justice Deepak Mishra jaisa ho 



itachiii said:


> lol..
> 
> For non-telugus here It reads according to astrology both A.P CM CBN and modi are going to have hard days ahead, and there will be mid term elections in 2016-17 and kejriwal will become PM of India and wife of YS rajashekar reddy will be cm of A.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Srinivas @Darmashkian



Which idiot has written this


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626665147168264192


----------



## ranjeet

itachiii said:


> lol..
> 
> For non-telugus here It reads according to astrology both A.P CM CBN and modi are going to have hard days ahead, and there will be mid term elections in 2016-17 and kejriwal will become PM of India and wife of YS rajashekar reddy will be cm of A.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Srinivas @Darmashkian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626592347237683200


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626592347237683200



this hanging really has caused a lot of butt hurt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> Congress 'offers' govt a deal: Axe Swaraj-Raje, get GST bill nod - The Times of India



habit of making deal dies hard. BJP do not need any support of Congress. It is a metter of time before congress becomes a negligible force in upper house too.



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626592347237683200



He should have atleast shown some feeling for the murder of his innocent wife rather than crying for a terrorist.


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> Reality: BJP is no different from Congress atleast Congress didn't kill people to hide its scams



When did BJP Killed?


----------



## ranjeet

Freudian slip?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

*Former President Pratibha Patil demands official vehicle*

The former President, now settled in Pune, wants an official vehicle to be at her disposal whenever she travels outside the city. 

*Former President Pratibha Patil demands official vehicle : Mail Today, News - India Today*


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> *Former President Pratibha Patil demands official vehicle*
> 
> The former President, now settled in Pune, wants an official vehicle to be at her disposal whenever she travels outside the city.
> 
> *Former President Pratibha Patil demands official vehicle : Mail Today, News - India Today*



and to imagine this shameless woman was selected by the Gandu Dynasty and intellectuals over Kalam


----------



## Marxist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626654932091801600
Surprise !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626654932091801600
> Surprise !!!!!



Aur log bolte hai ache din nahi aarahe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Marxist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626654932091801600
> Surprise !!!!!



langot dhele ho gayi Seculars ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

Echo_419 said:


> Which idiot has written this



A christian convert YSR bhakt


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626654932091801600
> Surprise !!!!!



Nothing surprising he is just opposing Owaisi. SP doesn't want AIMIM to get foothold in UP



HariPrasad said:


> When did BJP Killed?




Been killing for 10 years now almost 50 dead , also killed innocent journalist who went to expose them but maunendra modi is on maun vrat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

itachiii said:


> A christian convert YSR bhakt



Looks like it



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626592347237683200



Aise baate kyu karta hai yeh



Marxist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626654932091801600
> Surprise !!!!!



BC yeah lya padh liya Maine 
@ranjeet @he-man bhai yeh kya ho raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626654932091801600
> Surprise !!!!!


hahaha.. Asaduddin Owaisi effect! 



ranjeet said:


> langot dhele ho gayi Seculars ki.


This guy is a godsent for communals.. & nightmare for seculars!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Marxist said:


> *Former President Pratibha Patil demands official vehicle*
> 
> The former President, now settled in Pune, wants an official vehicle to be at her disposal whenever she travels outside the city.
> 
> *Former President Pratibha Patil demands official vehicle : Mail Today, News - India Today*




When you really think about, is that a big deal? A former President wants an official car....when a whole bunch of useless chaps have official cars... Our media is simply nuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## he-man

I am in no position to comment on yakub memon situation as i am not familiar or sure whether he was really involved...................according to many people he was really not involved.

Its controversial at best.

Also supporting memon does not make u anti national or supporting his death penalty does not make u a national hero.

Its a free country,people have opinions ,deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> This guy is a godsent for communals.. & nightmare for seculars!



I hope he don't make any deal this time like he did with Kejri to not contest in UP


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> This guy is a godsent for communals.. & nightmare for seculars!



Iske baad toh seculars ki halat dhobi ke puppy ki tarah ho gayi ... 



Echo_419 said:


> BC yeah lya padh liya Maine
> @ranjeet @he-man bhai yeh kya ho raha hai



yeh na idhar ke rahe aur na udhar ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

Bang Galore said:


> Our media is simply nuts



The whole nation is nuts.


----------



## magudi

he-man said:


> The whole nation is nuts.




This thread is nuts should be renamed to something like'Modi seva kendra' or 'Bhakt Meet up thread'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> I hope he don't make any deal this time like he did with Kejri to not contest in UP


He made a deal with BJP & contested state elections in Maharashtra, punching a massive hole in secular vote-bank! He might do the same this time around too in UP as Kejri is not a major factor in that part of India. He is an aspiring party head, he won't just sit back just to prop up another political party!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## he-man

magudi said:


> This thread is nuts should be renamed to something like'Modi seva kendra' or 'Bhakt Meet up thread'



Thats the problem with people.............we need to be rational and not bhakts.


----------



## ranjeet

AIMIM INDIA - Timeline Photos | Facebook

 secular fabric is still intact.

@magudi @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Marxist @Nair saab

@levina you were saying something about hyderabadi muslims ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> AIMIM INDIA - Timeline Photos | Facebook
> 
> secular fabric is still intact.
> 
> @magudi @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Marxist @Nair saab



We need to counter this propganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> AIMIM INDIA - Timeline Photos | Facebook
> 
> secular fabric is still intact.
> 
> @magudi @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Marxist @Nair saab



those FB posts looks like the ones from across the border, except they are inside......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> AIMIM INDIA - Timeline Photos | Facebook
> 
> secular fabric is still intact.
> 
> @magudi @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Marxist @Nair saab


Musalmano ki hero? When Nathuram Godse was hailed as a hero by some right wing lunatics, whole hell broke loose.. & rightly so! Where's all those adarsh liberals hiding now though?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Musalmano ki hero? When Nathuram Godse was hailed as a hero by some right wing lunatics, whole hell broke loose.. & rightly so! Where's all those adarsh liberals hiding now though?


they are hiding in their burkha. 


Echo_419 said:


> We need to counter this propganda





Star Wars said:


> those FB posts looks like the ones from across the border, except they are inside......


Gift of Congress !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Musalmano ki hero? When Nathuram Godse was hailed as a hero by some right wing lunatics, whole hell broke loose.. & rightly so! Where's all those adarsh liberals hiding now though?



Sleeping, probably tired after spending those sleepless nights in the court yesterday...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

It is sooo sad to see the way Congress is playing with Yakoob memon's hanging.........

Shashi Tharoor says "State sponsored Terrorism"............ Does he understand the implications of such a statement at this time????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> It is sooo sad to see the way Congress is playing with Yakoob memon's hanging.........
> 
> Shashi Tharoor says "State sponsored Terrorism"............ Does he understand the implications of such a statement at this time????


Congress jumped in the well when Home Minister was making a statement about Gurdaspur terror attack. Looks like they don't even want 44 seats anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> It is sooo sad to see the way Congress is playing with Yakoob memon's hanging.........
> 
> Shashi Tharoor says "State sponsored Terrorism"............ Does he understand the implications of such a statement at this time????



They are desperate for votes, majority of the states are either shifting towards BJP or the local parties...


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> They are desperate for votes, majority of the states are either shifting towards BJP or the local parties...



God bless India if the get more desperate..........


----------



## itachiii

Marxist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626654932091801600
> Surprise !!!!!



did someone hit azam khan on his knee or what ?? 



ranjeet said:


>



do you collect all those GIF's or what ?


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> God bless India if the get more desperate..........


Last time Congress lost power Godhra happened and the way they are playing politics right now is reason enough to be worried. Hunger for power and arrogance in Congress knows no bound.



itachiii said:


> do you collect all those GIF's or what ?


lol what? Nah bro, google

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*An open letter by a cop to those opposing death penalty to Yakub*

An open letter by a cop to those opposing death penalty to Yakub

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> *An open letter by a cop to those opposing death penalty to Yakub*
> 
> An open letter by a cop to those opposing death penalty to Yakub



Interesting read and i agree with him 100%.....


----------



## itachiii

The problem with our nation is that, people like us are limited to only forums and dnt speak out loud... If we had protested those dumbtards that were against yakub's hanging at the same jantar mantar and at the same time.. these so called seculars would know there true aukat.


----------



## Star Wars

itachiii said:


> The problem with our nation is that, people like us are limited to only forums and dnt speak out loud... If we had protested those dumbtards that were against yakub's hanging at the same jantar mantar and at the same time.. these so called seculars would know there true aukat.



there were protests outside the court yesterday to hand Yakub at 3:00am

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Watch todays NewsHour guys.... Sickular anti-national activist John Dayal royally screwed by Arnab,..... loved it

Watch Live TV Online | Watch Times Now, ET Now News Online Streaming - Indiatimes Live

@SarthakGanguly @MrNair @Marxist @ranjeet @magudi @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

*An open letter by a cop to those opposing death penalty to Yakub*
Guest Author / July 30, 2015 / Opinions
Dear “Intelligentsia” of India,

I am not a TV panelist. I am not a “human rights” activist. I am not a lawyer. I am not a political commentator. I am not a best-selling author. I am not the son or grandson of a famous man. I am an aam aadmi. More than an aam aadmi, I am an officer in the Indian Police force. And I am writing this letter to all of you, after seeing your robust defence of a terrorist.

*Why I mention who I am is important because unlike all of you, I don’t sit in plush AC offices and write editorials seeking clemency for a murderer. Nor do I visit TV studios and shout myself hoarse. Instead I meet such killers every single day. But I don’t meet them for cocktail parties or at press conferences (like some of you do).*

*I meet them on the road, in the streets, with weapons in their arms and hate in their eyes. I have been in situations with them where they would not hesitate a single moment before pulling the trigger on me, but I have to consider all the ramifications like “human rights”, “due process” and “fake encounter” before I save my life and of the innocent people around me.*

Given the above I believe I am in a far better position to comment on a mass murderer like Yakub Memon than any of you are.

To defend this criminal, multitudes of arguments have been put forth by what are now called “Adarsh Liberals” in our society.* Luckily, almost no one has pleaded that he is innocent. The situation is such that Indians have to be grateful to our “Intelligentsia” for such small mercies.*

But one common hypothesis put forward by many is that *Yakub Memon surrendered to the Indian authorities, and then cooperated with the investigations. Plain lies. Late B Raman, one of India’s finest intelligence officers wrote this in his article:*

"_He had come to Kathmandu secretly from Karachi to consult a relative and a lawyer on the advisability of some members of the Memon family, including himself, who felt uncomfortable with Pakistan’s Inter-Services Intelligence, returning to India and surrendering to the Mumbai police. The relative and the lawyer advised him against surrender due to a fear that justice might not be done to them. They advised Yakub to go back to Karachi.

*Before he could board the flight to Karachi, he was picked up by the Nepal police on suspicion, identified and rapidly moved to India*_."

*This was yesterday confirmed on some news channels when they interviewed the Nepali police officer. He re-iterated that there was no deal and Yakub was fleeing to Karachi. Then why are our “Intelligentsia” hell bent on stating otherwise?*

Let me put it another way:* I know there is a rat in my house, and I place a laddoo in a trap. The rat gets caught and then pleads for mercy saying that he had come to “surrender” because I had offered him a “laddoo” (deal). Do I let him live?*

The second common argument is “*but we are against death penalty. It is barbaric”. My simple question is: Did it take the death sentence of a terrorist to wake up the bleeding heart activists? Couldn’t you demand a change in law for so many years? *Why are you crying for this beast?

For the record even I am not decided on this issue. Just because we are from the police force doesn’t mean we do not value human life. *But in the case of a terrorist, what choice do we have? Do we preserve him hoping he will reform? Can terrorists who come with guns in their hands and an unshakable belief that what they are doing (killing innocent people) is right, be ever reformed?*

Forget reformation, keeping such a dastardly mind alive is a big security risk too. *Every time he is shifted from jails we have to be our toes to see if any attempt will be made by his gang members to either kill him, so that he is silenced or rescue him, so that he can continue his activities. And there is always the risk that one fine day his friends will hold some innocent civilians hostage and demand his release, so that we can put our lives at risk all over again to re-capture him.*

You want to abolish death penalty? Go ahead, but not for terrorists.

*Some of our “intelligentsia” have been crying that “due processes of law” have not been followed in this case. It is a shame that a case which is going for 2 decades, which has been debated at multiple levels of the judiciary, even at the highest level, is still subjected to scrutiny by mis-informed, half-read, cretins sitting in AC cabins and reading op-eds. *If you did have a problem with the process, why did you not raise your voice in 2013 when he was sentenced to death? Why now when his death is imminent? Are these delaying tactics? Where do your loyalties lie dear “Intelligentsia”? I sincerely hope all these people are tried for contempt of court.

And finally there are some utter lowlifes who have given this entire thing a political, communal and even casteist colour. How can one party whichever it may be, be held responsible for a Supreme Court verdict, which has taken 2 decades and during which time multiple political parties have fought in courts against Yakub Memon? Do you have even an iota of conscience and rationality left in you when you make such absurdly illogical statements to defend a terrorist?

In the aftermath of the Gurdaspur attacks, it has been reported that now India may be a target of the ISIS. In such situations Indians must unite and fight such a huge demon.* But given how our “Intelligentsia” are hell bent in sowing seeds of discord among us, *I fear we will be easy targets for such groups. _While we keep shouting Hindu-Muslim, Brahmin-Dalit, BJP-Congress, I fear these terrorists will rip my poor country apart._

*– A “thulla”*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

itachiii said:


> The problem with our nation is that, people like us are limited to only forums and dnt speak out loud... If we had protested those dumbtards that were against yakub's hanging at the same jantar mantar and at the same time.. these so called seculars would know there true aukat.


Nope the problem is leftist/liberal/secular ruled the country so far and dominated the intellectual discourse. They think it's their birth right to dictate to 1.2 billion people of India about what's right and what's wrong. While in reality they are nothing but scum which dwells on leftover thrown by west.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Star Wars said:


> there were protests outside the court yesterday to hand Yakub at 3:00am



good.. we should raise our voice a little more then...


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> there were protests outside the court yesterday to hand Yakub at 3:00am


And they were detained by the police.


----------



## itachiii

ranjeet said:


> Nope the problem is leftist/liberal/secular ruled the country so far and dominated the intellectual discourse. They think it's their birth right to dictate to 1.2 billion people of India about what's right and what's wrong. While in reality they are nothing but scum which dwells on leftover thrown by west.



why blame those leftists/ seculars ?? aren't the larger Indian community responsible for electing them and being quite while they were on the driving seat of the nations and led India through there whims and actions ?? lets accept the blame sir.. the entire nation was responsible to stay imbecile while these bastards were destroying our nation..


----------



## ranjeet

itachiii said:


> why blame those leftists/ seculars ?? aren't the larger Indian community responsible for electing them and being quite while they were on the driving seat of the nations and led India through there whims and actions ?? lets accept the blame sir.. the entire nation was responsible to stay imbecile while these bastards were destroying our nation..


retired high/supreme court judges, SC advocates backed by NGOs, Human rights activists/environmentalists/ jhollawalas. these are the people who dominate the discourse. Politicians do play their part but it's these people who are the real culprits.


----------



## itachiii

ranjeet said:


> retired high/supreme court judges, SC advocates backed by NGOs, Human rights activists/environmentalists/ jhollawalas. these are the people who dominate the discourse. Politicians do play their part but it's these people who are the real culprits.



What is the way out then ???


----------



## ranjeet

itachiii said:


> What is the way out then ???


India is getting out of their clutches, they had their hold on media but since social media came out people got to know the reality about how news are spun to create a certain propaganda/perception. That's why we see so many "senior" journalists peddling "Eminent Indians" getting shamed every day. Did you see how Sreenivasan Jain of NDTV was bitch slapped by Baba Ramdev for giving a spin to his interview?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachiii

ranjeet said:


> That's why we see so many "senior" journalists peddling "Eminent Indians" getting shamed every day. Did you see how Sreenivasan Jain of NDTV was bitch slapped by Baba Ramdev for giving a spin to his interview?



Not yet.. should watch it... any link ??


----------



## ranjeet

itachiii said:


> Not yet.. should watch it... any link ??


Jain edited his interview with Ramdev to give it a controversial spin, but Ramdev released the whole interview on youtube. 

Sreenivasan Jain edits embarrassing portions from Ramdev’s interview, gets exposed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Maha gathbandhan's side effects. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626817390014115840

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Maha gathbandhan's side effects.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626817390014115840



it was never gonna work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Congress jumped in the well when Home Minister was making a statement about Gurdaspur terror attack. Looks like they don't even want 44 seats anymore.


It was really appalling to see the way Congress MPs behaved in RS today while Rajnath Singh was taking Pakistan to task. I mean these RS MPs supposed be civilised lot. What I saw today is nothing but promoting Pakistan's interest in Indian Parliament. Absolutely disgusting!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> It was really appalling to see the way Congress MPs behaved in RS today while Rajnath Singh was taking Pakistan to task. I mean these RS MPs supposed be civilised lot. What I saw today is nothing but promoting Pakistan's interest in Indian Parliament. Absolutely disgusting!



Dying screams of a party, we will see this nonsense till 2017-1018 by the time they will be irrelevant...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Maha gathbandhan's side effects.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626817390014115840


Hahaha..you may find Laloo supporting BJP govt after elections! He despises Nitish to the core. It's Congress which is keeping them together for now!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

look's like kerala's Left is turning right..

HaindavaKeralam.com - Marxists Clutch Ramayana in a Desperate Bid to save themselves

@Marxist @Nair saab @levina @SrNair

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

itachiii said:


> look's like kerala's Left is turning right..
> 
> HaindavaKeralam.com - Marxists Clutch Ramayana in a Desperate Bid to save themselves
> 
> @Marxist @Nair saab @levina @SrNair


Such theatrics don't surprise me anymore. Lol


----------



## JanjaWeed

itachiii said:


> look's like kerala's Left is turning right..
> 
> HaindavaKeralam.com - Marxists Clutch Ramayana in a Desperate Bid to save themselves
> 
> @Marxist @Nair saab @levina @SrNair


Haha.. @Nair saab you can ask a rikshawala to do a Marxist if miss a right turn in Kerala now on, just like how you ask for Kejri in Mumbai for a U-turn!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

itachiii said:


> look's like kerala's Left is turning right..
> 
> HaindavaKeralam.com - Marxists Clutch Ramayana in a Desperate Bid to save themselves
> 
> @Marxist @Nair saab @levina @SrNair





Gooood Goood, we shall bend them to our will 

today in CNN-IBN

Anchor : But will Death penalty help when terrorists are prepared to Die..
Chandan Mitra(BJP) - If they are prepared to die, we will kill them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> Haha.. @Nair saab you can ask a rikshawala to do a Marxist if miss a right turn in Kerala now on, just like how you ask for Kejri in Mumbai for a U-turn!


Too Late for them... They are loosing ground like any anything... BJP may not win but I dont see Marxists winning in near future ... 

In a desperate attempt they are asking Carders to get involved in Temple administration ...now RSS has started getting strong hold on Temple administration ... while NDA government gave a long pending approval for a BJP supportive channel called Janam TV ... which is Pakka RSS channel ...






















In the logo the J itself have a Hindu Flag

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Indian express acting like some British occupation force hung a freedom fighter... Anti National scumbags...






Kudos !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 242420
> View attachment 242421
> 
> 
> 
> Indian express acting like some British occupation force hung a freedom fighter... Anti National scumbags...


Nothing they will come mourn and go... These Dogs are scared of sticks ... till BJP is in power nothing to worry about the secular community ...

But yeah we should strangle funding of Secular brigade ... and portray them as Anti-Nationals in front of public and start buying all the Secular Channels in 5 years with our Business proxies ... and Government infrastructure contract should be given Sangha ideology supportive Businessmen ...

We need Finance to spread our ideology , our Shakas, our school and collages in 5 years we have to capture educational institutes from the christian clutches ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Nothing they will come mourn and go... These Dogs are scared of sticks ... till BJP is in power nothing to worry about the secular community ...
> 
> But yeah we should strangle funding of Secular brigade ... and portray them as Anti-Nationals in front of public and start buying all the Secular Channels in 5 years with our Business proxies ... and Government infrastructure contract should be given Sangha ideology supportive Businessmen ...
> 
> We need Finance to spread our ideology , our Shakas, our school and collages in 5 years we have to capture educational institutes from the christian clutches ...




They are trying to cause a Hindu Muslim riot somewhere and then blame the govt. for it. They will try their best to sow the seeds of hatred between Hindus and Muslims. The entire op is an attempt to convert him to a Martyr among the Muslims and then gain political milage among them...


----------



## Samudra Manthan

itachiii said:


> look's like kerala's Left is turning right..
> 
> HaindavaKeralam.com - Marxists Clutch Ramayana in a Desperate Bid to save themselves
> 
> @Marxist @Nair saab @levina @SrNair



Nope, they organized the seminar to spit on Ramayana.

HaindavaKeralam.com - A Question to comrades born to Hindu parents - Why your leaders deride Hindu Epics but not Qur'an?

*A Question to comrades born to Hindu parents - Why your leaders deride Hindu Epics but not Qur'an?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> They are trying to cause a Hindu Muslim riot somewhere and then blame the govt. for it. They will try their best to sow the seeds of hatred between Hindus and Muslims. The entire op is an attempt to convert him to a Martyr among the Muslims and then gain political milage among them...


Nothing ... the more they cry the more they will be exposed ... and the more Hindus would start supporting BJP... Pseudo-Secularism has passed its Shelf life ...

Actually they are helping us in polarizing Hindu Vote ... Do u really think any proud Hindu or any proud Nationalist will support their Terrorist sympathy ... u go on the road and tell a common man that Yakub should not be hanged, and wait for the beating you would get from the common man ...

State is clearly emerging as a Hero infront of the common man ... thats y even Congress is not openly supporting the Secular Brigade ... Hindu's are still a Majority in India dont forget that...


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Nothing ... the more they cry the more they will be exposed ... and the more Hindus would start supporting BJP... Pseudo-Secularism has passed its Shelf life ...
> 
> Actually they are helping us in polarizing Hindu Vote ... Do u really think any proud Hindu or any proud Nationalist will support their Terrorist sympathy ... u go on the road and tell a common man that Yakub should not be hanged, and wait for the beating you would get from the common man ...
> 
> State is clearly emerging as a Hero infront of the common man ... thats y even Congress is not openly supporting the Secular Brigade ... Hindu's are still a Majority in India dont forget that...



Politically it might be an advantage but i am wondering what the results of this deliberate extreemising(new word) one section of the population will be.


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> Politically it might be an advantage but i am wondering what the results of this deliberate extreemising(new word) one section of the population will be.


This is Survival war for My and ur Faith,Culture and Nationality ... The Nationalist in every Religion would remain Nationalist no matter what ... If their patriotism is so weak that it shakes and disassembles for hanging a terrorist Anti National ...then be very sure these people were never our's ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Memon's Drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Yakub's "widows" are after Governor of Tripura. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626959540991307776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626970008401260544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626971946530418688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626991448450207744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626992783992053760

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Another Krantikari moment. 






@Star Wars @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @itachiii

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Another Krantikari moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @itachiii



butthurt moment.... wonder if this has been deliberatly put out to paint Najeeb Jung as a pro BJP..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Another Krantikari moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @itachiii




Do harami saath me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> butthurt moment.... wonder if this has been deliberatly put out to paint Najeeb Jung as a pro BJP..


Yeh and plus AAP hasn't been in the limelight for a while on TV.


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Yeh and plus AAP hasn't been in the limelight for a while on TV.


There are reports from Bihar that some big news coming in next few days 

Expect the Sickular gadbandhan to cry foul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> There are reports from Bihar that some big news coming in next few days
> 
> Expect the Sickular gadbandhan to cry foul



Manji may join BJP , he has been cozying up with BJP for some time now


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> There are reports from Bihar that some big news coming in next few days
> 
> Expect the Sickular gadbandhan to cry foul


Aisi kya news aa rahi hai bhai


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Aisi kya news aa rahi hai bhai



Some local Bihari (Maithili actually) newspapers are reporting MIM is going to protect the last bastion of secularism in North India by contesting in 50 odd seats (especially Kishanganj and nearby areas)... 

Best news for evil communal RSS chaddiwalas 



Star Wars said:


> Manji may join BJP , he has been cozying up with BJP for some time now



That is all but certain. BJP is playing a delaying game. Lets hope it doesn't delay it too much like what they did with Kiran Bedi in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Some local Bihari (Maithili actually) newspapers are reporting MIM is going to protect the last bastion of secularism in North India by contesting in 50 odd seats (especially Kishanganj and nearby areas)...
> 
> Best news for evil communal RSS chaddiwalas


Oye aise na bol yaar ... just skipped a heart beat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Oye aise na bol yaar ... just skipped a heart beat



Hope Nitish and lalu doesn't get one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

@Tridibans @ranjeet I hope the news is that they are going to kick shotgun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Oye aise na bol yaar ... just skipped a heart beat



does that mean that the votes will be split among the opposition ?


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> @Tridibans @ranjeet I hope the news is that they are going to kick shotgun


PM Jaitley is angry with him. 



Star Wars said:


> does that mean that the votes will be split among the opposition ?


If MIM fights, Secular parties will lose their sh!t.


----------



## ranjeet

Bechare Oil prices phir gir gaye. 

Petrol Price Cut by Rs 2.43/Litre, Diesel Cut by Rs 3.60/Litre - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Bechare Oil prices phir gir gaye.
> 
> Petrol Price Cut by Rs 2.43/Litre, Diesel Cut by Rs 3.60/Litre - NDTVProfit.com


Achhii news bhi achhe se nahi post kar sakte na??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> Achhii news bhi achhe se nahi post kar sakte na??


I was just showing my concerns 

This is a cause of worry, why are they returning back knowing fully well things are not normal. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627101561223671808

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## temp1994

Tridibans said:


> Some local Bihari (Maithili actually) newspapers are reporting MIM is going to protect the last bastion of secularism in North India by contesting in 50 odd seats (especially Kishanganj and nearby areas)...
> 
> Best news for evil communal RSS chaddiwalas





ranjeet said:


> Oye aise na bol yaar ... just skipped a heart beat





Star Wars said:


> does that mean that the votes will be split among the opposition ?



Don't count your Chickens before they hatch.

Even if MIM fights in Bihar, there is very little chance that Bihari Muslims would vote for MIM.Bihar election are different from Maharashtra election.In Maharashtra election,every party is on its own thus Muslims knew that there is a good chance that if they vote for MIM, MIM's candidate may win. In comparison to this, Bihari Muslims know that only Secular coalition could stop BJP+ and MIM alone would never have enough firepower to stop BJP in any seat.Thus they would tactically vote for secular mahagatbandhan anyway.



levina said:


> Achhii news bhi achhe se nahi post kar sakte na??




This




ranjeet said:


> Bechare Oil prices phir gir gaye.
> 
> Petrol Price Cut by Rs 2.43/Litre, Diesel Cut by Rs 3.60/Litre - NDTVProfit.com




Is not a good NEWS. Since India is a marginal oil producer, I believe that India should keep prices of petroleum products artificially high by imposing high tax, in order to promote CNG and electrification.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

temp1994 said:


> good NEWS. Since India is a marginal oil producer, I believe that India should keep prices of petroleum products artificially high by imposing high tax, in order to promote CNG and electrificati


I hope you know increasing fuel prices will increase the cost of living. Albeit, it makes sense to promote CNG and electric cars...but not your way.


----------



## Echo_419

itachiii said:


> why blame those leftists/ seculars ?? aren't the larger Indian community responsible for electing them and being quite while they were on the driving seat of the nations and led India through there whims and actions ?? lets accept the blame sir.. the entire nation was responsible to stay imbecile while these bastards were destroying our nation..



Mass brainwashing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

temp1994 said:


> Is not a good NEWS. Since India is a marginal oil producer, I believe that India should keep prices of petroleum products artificially high by imposing high tax, in order to promote CNG and electrification.



Not really...

1) India is a major developing economy and it needs Energy in huge amount to fuel its vehicles, Factories, Railways, etc. Crude Oil still contributes more than 80% of our energy needs. Lower prices automatically means lower transportation costs, lower input costs in manufacturing, etc. Hence decrease in global oil prices should be carried on to domestic fuel prices too (but in a controlled manner).

2) As it is, India has one of the highest taxation regimes in Aviation fuel, Petroleum products, etc. Every bit of decrease counts in the overall spending of the local companies.


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 242420
> View attachment 242421
> 
> 
> 
> Indian express acting like some British occupation force hung a freedom fighter... Anti National scumbags...
> 
> View attachment 242434
> 
> 
> Kudos !!!



Traitors


----------



## temp1994

levina said:


> I hope you know increasing fuel prices will increase the cost of living. Albeit, it makes sense to promote CNG and electric cars...but not your way.



This theory of exceptionality of Oil is a myth.I don't know who started it, but it is an example of weak grasp on economics fundamentals.

*Any * increase in price of any widely used commodity increases cost of living.By a corollary to that, *any * increase in tax increase cost of living. Oil is not much different in this respect.

But an important point people miss is that it is total taxation burden which is correlated with cost of living, not a single tax or increase.Also, Government has to collect revenue for functioning, and taxes are biggest source of government revenue. Government could collect that revenue by imposing tax on oil, or could collect same revenue by imposing extra tax on finished product. Increase in Oil price would lead to general increase in price by way of adding extra transport cost, but if government keeps oil prices low and yet impose higher taxes on finished goods, it would be more detrimental for economy than imposing higher tax on oil products. The reason for this is that it would lead to addiction to Oil due to usage of inefficient old machinery and increased consumption, and tax evasion as evading tax on finished goods and services is easy than evading taxes on petroleum.



Tridibans said:


> Not really...
> 
> 1) India is a major developing economy and it needs Energy in huge amount to fuel its vehicles, Factories, Railways, etc. Crude Oil still contributes more than 80% of our energy needs. Lower prices automatically means lower transportation costs, lower input costs in manufacturing, etc. Hence decrease in global oil prices should be carried on to domestic fuel prices too (but in a controlled manner).
> 
> 2) As it is, India has one of the highest taxation regimes in Aviation fuel, Petroleum products, etc. Every bit of decrease counts in the overall spending of the local companies.



The whole charade of "Oil should be taxed lightly" being played on TV has been due to people not having faith in government. If government accrues a higher revenue by increasing tax on Oil products, it would have more resources at its disposal which it could invest in infrastructure.

If you trust your government that it will not "Dakar" your tax money, you should not chafe at higher taxation of a commodity whose dependence is bad for us.Conundrum of optimal taxation rate for Oil is a question of trust, not economics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

temp1994 said:


> This is a myth.I don't know who started it, but it is an example of weak grasp on economics fundamentals.
> 
> *Any * increase in price of any widely used commodity increases cost of living.By a corollary to that, *any * increase in tax increase cost of living. Oil is not much different in this respect.
> 
> But an important point people miss is that it is total taxation burden which is correlated with cost of living, not a single tax or increase.Also, Government has to collect revenue for functioning, and taxes are biggest source of government revenue. Government could collect that revenue by imposing tax on oil, or could collect same revenue by imposing extra tax on finished product. Increase in Oil price would lead to general increase in price by way of adding extra transport cost, but if government keeps oil prices low and yet impose higher taxes on finished goods, it would be more detrimental for economy than imposing higher tax on oil products. The reason for this is that it would lead to addiction to Oil due to usage of inefficient old machinery and increased consumption, and tax evasion as evading tax on finished goods and services is easy than evading taxes on petroleum.


You're right that am dilettante about oil prices and its effect on cost of living, it is generally assumed directly proportional to the cost of living....or so I think.
@Bang Galore @third eye @OrionHunter @ranjeet
@Star Wars
Is this guy right???


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> You're right that am dilettante about oil prices and its effect on cost of living, it is generally directly proportional to the cost of living....or so I think.
> @Bang Galore @third eye @OrionHunter @ranjeet
> @Star Wars



Dilettante seems to be your pet word !  

Oh well it happens when you pass your English Exam by learning a 100 or so words from the Dictionary without having read the Classics like me !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Is Pranab Mukherjee the most merciless president?

Seculars/liberals blaming fish for Yakub's hanging. 

President Mukherjee is a die-hard non-vegetarian, eats fish curry almost every day. No wonder, he has turned down mercy pleas in 97 per cent cases, ever since he took up the reins in 2012. In contrast, Patil, a total vegetarian, holds the record in using the presidential powers to pardon death row inmates: a record of 90 per cent of India’s total death sentences pardoned ever.

@Star Wars @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @magudi @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Is Pranab Mukherjee the most merciless president?
> 
> Seculars/liberals blaming fish for Yakub's hanging.
> 
> President Mukherjee is a die-hard non-vegetarian, eats fish curry almost every day. No wonder, he has turned down mercy pleas in 97 per cent cases, ever since he took up the reins in 2012. In contrast, Patil, a total vegetarian, holds the record in using the presidential powers to pardon death row inmates: a record of 90 per cent of India’s total death sentences pardoned ever.
> 
> @Star Wars @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @magudi @levina


He became a nationalist & closet sanghi the moment he said goodbye to party politics!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> He became a nationalist & closet sanghi the moment he said goodbye to party politics!


On newshour today even PDP (Mufti's party) was singing nationalists and closet sanghi tune.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Is Pranab Mukherjee the most merciless president?
> 
> Seculars/liberals blaming fish for Yakub's hanging.
> 
> President Mukherjee is a die-hard non-vegetarian, eats fish curry almost every day. No wonder, he has turned down mercy pleas in 97 per cent cases, ever since he took up the reins in 2012. In contrast, Patil, a total vegetarian, holds the record in using the presidential powers to pardon death row inmates: a record of 90 per cent of India’s total death sentences pardoned ever.
> 
> @Star Wars @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @magudi @levina




WTF is that article ???? that woman is mentally ill to write something so absurd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> On newshour today even PDP (Mufti's party) was singing nationalists and closet sanghi tune.


Ya...sudden change in their tone is bit embarrassing! 
Watched them guys defending Yakub's hanging....& I was like 'Owaisi go & learn from true Indians!'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> WTF is that article ???? that woman is mentally ill to write something so absurd



Must be some sort of Analyeast. 



JanjaWeed said:


> Ya...sudden change in their tone is bit embarrassing!
> Watched them guys defending Yakub's hanging....& I was like 'Owaisi go & learn from true Indians!'


Nah today one of their guy stripped congress bare naked. He was like the only suffix or prefix to the word terrorism should be Congress. Congress-Punjab terrorism, Congress-J&K terrorism, Congres-NE India terror..

On a related topic ... 
Non-subsidised LPG rates cut by Rs 23.50 per cylinder - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

Modiji Touching the feet of Kalam Sir's brother...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

Nair saab said:


> Modiji Touching the feet of Kalam Sir's brother..


I also touch everyone's feet but nobody posts my pic in the newspaper.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627101561223671808

@nair @SrNair @Star Wars 

Dahell?


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627101561223671808
> 
> @nair @SrNair @Star Wars
> 
> Dahell?



Most of them have huge debts due to education loan , No other choices for them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627101561223671808
> 
> @nair @SrNair @Star Wars
> 
> Dahell?



The pressure of debts is the reason....... Those who gone to yemen are mostly from poor family and they have invested huge money on her education and for visa...... I guess Kerala govt should do something to rehab them.....


----------



## OrionHunter

levina said:


> You're right that am dilettante about oil prices and its effect on cost of living, it is generally assumed directly proportional to the cost of living....or so I think.
> @Bang Galore @third eye @OrionHunter @ranjeet
> @Star Wars
> Is this guy right???



The slump in oil prices is providing a boost for India as oil prices have dropped to five-and-a-half-year lows. India is benefiting from sharply reduced import costs and inflation as a result. How?

Remember, each decrease in the oil price by US$1 results in a Rs40 billion rupee drop in the government’s oil import bill. Oil makes up more than a third of India’s total imports.

Heavy government subsidies of fuel for households and a large import bill mean that a decline in oil prices* reduces the trade and fiscal deficits for the country resulting in lowering inflation and thus lowering of prices including those of household items which in turn results in savings that can be used to improve the standard of living.*

Generally speaking, we can say that the* standard of living* is inversely proportional to the cost of oil and
*the cost of living, *directly proportional to the cost of oil.

Confusing? Bear with it!*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> Most of them have huge debts due to education loan , No other choices for them ...




Not enough nursing jobs in Kerala? Or they get paid more there?


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> Not enough nursing jobs in Kerala? Or they get paid more there?



Salary is much low here ,may be around 6-8 k from which they can barely pay the interest of bank loan...So they are taking risk by going to Libya ,Iraq ,Yemen ...etc ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Marxist said:


> Salary is much low here ,may be around 6-8 k from which they can barely pay the interest of bank loan...So they are taking risk by going to Libya ,Iraq ,Yemen ...etc ...



Also many of the are poorly trained & don't make it to hospitals in major cities. They really have no choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> The pressure of debts is the reason....... Those who gone to yemen are mostly from poor family and they have invested huge money on her education and for visa...... I guess Kerala govt should do something to rehab them.....



I'm cool with that 

But will they rehab likes me who are not from Gulf if i loose my job and come back


----------



## Marxist

*India has 31 lakh NGOs, more than double the number of schools
*
The total number of schools in the country is around *15 lakh*, as per the data compiled by the Planning Commission of India in 2011. (Source: Express photo by C R Sasikumar)
The first-ever exercise by the CBI to map registered NGOs has disclosed that India has at least 31 lakh NGOs — more than double the number of schools in the country, *250 times the number of government hospitals, one NGO for 400 people as against one policeman for 709 people.*

These statistics, indicating the relative status of education and healthcare infrastructure apart from policing, have come to light after the CBI collated information from all states and Union Territories to list NGOs registered under the Societies Registration Act.

The CBI has been directed by the Supreme Court to collect information about NGOs and inform whether these NGOs have filed balance sheets, including income-expenditure statements, to ascertain compliance with accountability norms.
According to the affidavit filed by the CBI in the Supreme Court Friday, there are a total of around 31 lakh NGOs in 26 states. *Karnataka, Odisha and Telangana are still to adduce information about the number of NGOs, so the total number of NGOs will be more than 31 lakh. Besides,* more than 82,000 NGOs are registered in seven Union Territories. - See more at: India has 31 lakh NGOs, more than double the number of schools | The Indian Express

*
- See more at: India has 31 lakh NGOs, more than double the number of schools | The Indian Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627122862009094144

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> I'm cool with that
> 
> But will they rehab likes me who are not from Gulf if i loose my job and come back



Why not, so much of job vacancy in Kerala...... At the worst 1 bengali may loose his job....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

SP leader requests Mulayam Singh Yadav to nominate Yakub Memon's widow as Rajya Sabha MP - IBNLive

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> SP leader requests Mulayam Singh Yadav to nominate Yakub Memon's widow as Rajya Sabha MP - IBNLive
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars



Thank got Ajmal kasab was not married and his parents are not residents of India.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> SP leader requests Mulayam Singh Yadav to nominate Yakub Memon's widow as Rajya Sabha MP - IBNLive
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars



We should build a statue of Yakun Memon like the state of liberty instead holding an Ak-47 !!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627287889823404032

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> We should build a statue of Yakun Memon like the state of liberty instead holding an Ak-47 !!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627287889823404032






nair said:


> Thank got Ajmal kasab was not married and his parents are not residents of India.........





Ithoke nthu  i was hoping someone would ask for 'Bharat ratna' posthumously

Timeline Photos - Indian National Congress | Facebook

सभी मास में श्रावण मास को सबसे उत्तम मास कहा जाता है। श्रावण मास का अपना एक विशिष्ट महत्व है, पूरे श्रावण मास पर्यन्त व्रत और पूजा पाठ का विधान है। पूरे महीने शिव आराधना का विशेष महत्व होता है।


@Nair saab @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Geralt @HariPrasad @SarthakGanguly

Omfg i can't believe check this out, it is Congress's official fb account haven't seen anything like this before 


Finally Ache din

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Styx

magudi said:


> Ithoke nthu  i was hoping someone would ask for 'Bharat ratna' posthumously
> 
> Timeline Photos - Indian National Congress | Facebook
> 
> सभी मास में श्रावण मास को सबसे उत्तम मास कहा जाता है। श्रावण मास का अपना एक विशिष्ट महत्व है, पूरे श्रावण मास पर्यन्त व्रत और पूजा पाठ का विधान है। पूरे महीने शिव आराधना का विशेष महत्व होता है।
> 
> 
> @Nair saab @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Geralt @HariPrasad
> 
> Omfg i can't believe check this out, it is Congress's official fb account haven't seen anything like this before
> 
> 
> Finally Ache din


they're trying to appease the Hindus now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Ithoke nthu  i was hoping someone would ask for 'Bharat ratna' posthumously
> 
> Timeline Photos - Indian National Congress | Facebook
> 
> सभी मास में श्रावण मास को सबसे उत्तम मास कहा जाता है। श्रावण मास का अपना एक विशिष्ट महत्व है, पूरे श्रावण मास पर्यन्त व्रत और पूजा पाठ का विधान है। पूरे महीने शिव आराधना का विशेष महत्व होता है।
> 
> 
> @Nair saab @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Geralt @HariPrasad
> 
> Omfg i can't believe check this out, it is Congress's official fb account haven't seen anything like this before
> 
> 
> Finally Ache din




Shifting vote banks  , this is hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Modiji Touching the feet of Kalam Sir's brother...


Great gesture!


magudi said:


> Ithoke nthu  i was hoping someone would ask for 'Bharat ratna' posthumously
> 
> Timeline Photos - Indian National Congress | Facebook
> 
> सभी मास में श्रावण मास को सबसे उत्तम मास कहा जाता है। श्रावण मास का अपना एक विशिष्ट महत्व है, पूरे श्रावण मास पर्यन्त व्रत और पूजा पाठ का विधान है। पूरे महीने शिव आराधना का विशेष महत्व होता है।
> 
> 
> @Nair saab @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Geralt @HariPrasad
> 
> Omfg i can't believe check this out, it is Congress's official fb account haven't seen anything like this before
> 
> 
> Finally Ache din


haha... Pappu's pad yatra to Kedarnath & now this? Btw when did Shravan Maas became so important compared to Ramadan month? Congress & Leftists are gone mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fireurimagination

magudi said:


> Ithoke nthu  i was hoping someone would ask for 'Bharat ratna' posthumously
> 
> Timeline Photos - Indian National Congress | Facebook
> 
> सभी मास में श्रावण मास को सबसे उत्तम मास कहा जाता है। श्रावण मास का अपना एक विशिष्ट महत्व है, पूरे श्रावण मास पर्यन्त व्रत और पूजा पाठ का विधान है। पूरे महीने शिव आराधना का विशेष महत्व होता है।
> 
> 
> @Nair saab @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Geralt @HariPrasad
> 
> Omfg i can't believe check this out, it is Congress's official fb account haven't seen anything like this before
> 
> 
> Finally Ache din



LOL Owaisi effect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

levina said:


> I also touch everyone's feet but nobody posts my pic in the newspaper.


next time u touch somebody's feet, take a selfie and post it here... we will share it and ensure u get ur due credit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627167481967153152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627200809239908356

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627083348716826624

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

2013 : Congress defending Shinde's Hindu terror remark 
Fast forward to 2015 : Congress saying he was misquoted terror has no religion


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627324731281178624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627461346825613312

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Is Pranab Mukherjee the most merciless president?
> 
> Seculars/liberals blaming fish for Yakub's hanging.
> 
> President Mukherjee is a die-hard non-vegetarian, eats fish curry almost every day. No wonder, he has turned down mercy pleas in 97 per cent cases, ever since he took up the reins in 2012. In contrast, Patil, a total vegetarian, holds the record in using the presidential powers to pardon death row inmates: a record of 90 per cent of India’s total death sentences pardoned ever.
> 
> @Star Wars @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @magudi @levina



Fuckin leftists & no Wonder she pardoned 90 % of the prisoners she was nothing but a lackey



JanjaWeed said:


> Ya...sudden change in their tone is bit embarrassing!
> Watched them guys defending Yakub's hanging....& I was like 'Owaisi go & learn from true Indians!'



Exactly these are indded acche din 1st azam khan & now PDP



Nair saab said:


> Modiji Touching the feet of Kalam Sir's brother...



Trying to Hinduize the poor old man



magudi said:


> SP leader requests Mulayam Singh Yadav to nominate Yakub Memon's widow as Rajya Sabha MP - IBNLive
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars



Every single one of them should be hBged for treason

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Nair saab said:


> next time u touch somebody's feet, take a selfie and post it here... we will share it and ensure u get ur due credit


I have been doing it since I was a child.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

HAHAHAHA 

Jagga reddy who was the BJP's Medak candidate for the LS in the bypolls returns to congress, he joined the BJP after the 2014 LS polls & now he is going back to the congress. 

Jagga Reddy Set to Return to Cong -The New Indian Express

Jagga Reddy is BJP candidate for Medak by-poll | Zee News

The secret strength behind Jagga Reddy
He even took on Owaisi before the MIM broke-up with the congress

He allegedly said that " BJP has no future in Telangana " now if this rumour is true..

Then a big LOL at BJP & it's supporters especially TG-BJP ones & TDP haters, TG-BJP is doing worse than I thought, the BJP is lucky that KCR wants an alliance with them at the centre, otherwise atleast 3/5 MLAs (from TG-BJP) would have defected to the TRS by now.

At such a rate, there is a chance that we could see a BJP mukth TG(except Hyderabad) instead of a Congress or even TDP mukth TG !!! 
[So much for Bala(on twitter) claiming that TDP is finished in TG & that BJP is the future .]

The BJP did a lot to ensure to speeden the process of the passing of the AP state re-organisation bill in the LS by blacking the proceedings, they hurt AP terribly & passed an incomplete bill for the sake of votes in TG & look at the state of the party after 18 months of passing the bill.. Nothing has changed.

Am personally happy with the state of affairs of BJP in TG, they deserve it. Perhaps Bhagwantudu is punishing them for going back on the promises made to AP

& Amit Shah's jumla politics+50,000 crore before election won't work here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Darmashkian said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> Jagga reddy who was the BJP's Medak candidate for the LS in the bypolls returns to congress, he joined the BJP after the 2014 LS polls & now he is going back to the congress.
> 
> Jagga Reddy Set to Return to Cong -The New Indian Express
> 
> Jagga Reddy is BJP candidate for Medak by-poll | Zee News
> 
> The secret strength behind Jagga Reddy
> He even took on Owaisi before the MIM broke-up with the congress
> He allegedly said " BJP has no future in Telangana " .. LOL, TG-BJP is doing worse than I thought, the BJP is lucky that KCR wants an alliance with them at the centre, otherwise atleast 3/5 MLAs (from TG-BJP) would have defected to the TRS by now.
> 
> At such a rate, there is a chance that we could see a BJP mukth TG(except Hyderabad instead of a Congress or even TDP mukth TG
> 
> So much for passing the AP state re-organisation bill in the LS by blacking the proceedings, they hurt AP terribly for the sake of votes in TG & look at the state of the party after 1 year.. Nothing has changed.
> 
> Am happy with the state of affairs of BJP in TG, they deserve it. Perhaps Bhagwantudu is punishing them for going back on the promises made to AP
> 
> & Amit Shah's jumla politics+50,000 crore before election won't work here.



You need to stop hyperventilating with every twist and turn. Modi's aim is all India development which means AP included. So jumping the gun or thinking AP is going to be left over as a dark hole in future India is paranoia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Congress has not appreciated my work: Shashi Tharoor to Sonia Gandhi - The Economic Times @SrNair @nair @levina @kurup @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

'Missing' Gurdaspur MP Khanna faces people's ire on FB, Twitter


----------



## Abingdonboy

Putting all the theatrics to one side, there is meant to be a meeting on Monday to work out a way for Parliament to function and for some actual governance to be rolled out- what are the chances this works out?


+ Anyone else get the feeling that many politicians are using all this drama as an orchestrated attempt to distract the public's attention from their failures? This goes for both the Opposition and certain elements in the government- it seems very convent that once one political drama is put to rest/forgotten another one takes its place and the show goes round and round in circles with very little actually coming of any of it.

It all seems very superficial and staged, but that's just me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

levina said:


> I have been doing it since I was a child.


Ur a very pyari , sushil Larki ... Hope you soon get married to a Mallu drunkard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Ur a very pyari , sushil Larki ... Hope you soon get married to a Mallu drunkard



She is married.... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> She is married.... lol


Achha to already married to a Mallu ... RIP manhood ... ... what about u ??? married kya uncle???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Achha to already married to a Mallu ... RIP manhood ... ... what about u ??? married kya uncle???



yup...to my computer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> yup...to my computer...


Real for u for real... so which one do u use ... Ear phone jack or USB port ... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Real for u for real... so which one do u use ... Ear phone jack or USB port ... ...



wut ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Nair saab said:


> Achha to already married to a Mallu ... RIP manhood ... ... what about u ??? married kya uncle???



Whats wrong with you? Marriage is not the yardstick to measure age.... There are grand fathers (like you) who are still bachelor....

Ethu brand anu adichathu?



magudi said:


> Congress has not appreciated my work: Shashi Tharoor to Sonia Gandhi - The Economic Times @SrNair @nair @levina @kurup @Star Wars



The problem is he is not working the way congress want him to work .........

I remember posting about the comment of tharoor in this thread..... I am glad that he realised the timing of his comment was absolutely wrong.........

NEW DELHI: Former minister Shashi Tharoor has reportedly acknowledged that his public demand for abolition of death sentence was badly timed on the day of Mumbai blasts convict Yakub Memon's hanging, a debate that handed BJP an opportunity to accuse the party of being soft on terrorism..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> wut ?





Nair saab said:


> Real for u for real... so which one do u use ... Ear phone jack or USB port ... ...


2 sanghis at loggerheads?? 

Btw about touching feet thingy, somehow mallus do it very rarely (except during marriages and shabrimala trips)...don't know why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> 2 sanghis at logger head??
> 
> Btw about touching feet thingy, somehow mallus do it very rarely (except during marriages and shabrimala trips)...don't know why?




Because touching feet is insane. You can love, respect your parents/elders/country all you want but you should bow down before one and only true God not anyone else


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Because touching feet is insane. You can love, respect your parents/elders/country all you want but you should bow down before one and only true God not anyone else


IMO,touching feet means showing respect and I don't think it's insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

levina said:


> 2 sanghis at logger head??
> 
> Btw about touching feet thingy, somehow mallus do it very rarely (except during marriages and shabrimala trips)...don't know why?



One must go thru the marriage albums of Mallus(hindu's ofcourse) to see the number of kalu thodal one has to do.... I guess i have 2 full pages of it ........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Putting all the theatrics to one side, there is meant to be a meeting on Monday to work out a way for Parliament to function and for some actual governance to be rolled out- what are the chances this works out?
> 
> 
> + Anyone else get the feeling that many politicians are using all this drama as an orchestrated attempt to distract the public's attention from their failures? This goes for both the Opposition and certain elements in the government- it seems very convent that once one political drama is put to rest/forgotten another one takes its place and the show goes round and round in circles with very little actually coming of any of it.
> 
> It all seems very superficial and staged, but that's just me.



Not just you I also feel the same,many are predicting that most reforms will be passed once Bihar elections are over either by breaking opposition unity in RS or by joint secession

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> One must go thru the marriage albums of Mallus(hindu's ofcourse) to see the number of kalu thodal one has to do.... I guess i have 2 full pages of it ........


Trying doing that with grams and kilograms of gold jewellery on you...like the bride does. 

******
This is something that I've noticed North Indians do more often than the South Indians.


----------



## nair

Echo_419 said:


> Not just you I also feel the same,many are predicting that most reforms will be passed once Bihar elections are over either by breaking opposition unity in RS or by joint secession



I guess this is how BJP was playing politics during the last stint of UPA.... Now they are paying back..... In both cases the common man is the sufferer.....



levina said:


> Trying doing that with grams and kilograms of gold jewellery on you...like the bride does.



I dont mind my wife going thru that... I would consider it as new asana of a yoga and she is practicing it.... I would prefer more kilograms of gold to make the yoga more effective...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

magudi said:


> Congress has not appreciated my work: Shashi Tharoor to Sonia Gandhi - The Economic Times @SrNair @nair @levina @kurup @Star Wars



welcome to the parivar ... 



Nair saab said:


> Real for u for real... so which one do u use ... Ear phone jack or USB port ... ...



WTF ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> Putting all the theatrics to one side, there is meant to be a meeting on Monday to work out a way for Parliament to function and for some actual governance to be rolled out- what are the chances this works out?
> 
> 
> + Anyone else get the feeling that many politicians are using all this drama as an orchestrated attempt to distract the public's attention from their failures? This goes for both the Opposition and certain elements in the government- it seems very convent that once one political drama is put to rest/forgotten another one takes its place and the show goes round and round in circles with very little actually coming of any of it.
> 
> It all seems very superficial and staged, but that's just me.




Okay bhai let's understand the situation at hand. BJP is back in election mode (again!!) so they'd rather have this session be a washout than try and push through anything contentious (land/labour etc) also the Congress 'stalling the parliament' narrative suits them. 

By 2016 BJP will have +15 members in RS which could be +20 if they win Bihar. This can make a huge difference. 

Now if you've been following the Indian politics only for a while now you wouldn't know this however if you check the history of monsoon sessions it has NEVER been a complete washout so after enough drama in the last 2/3 days many bills will get through



Echo_419 said:


> Not just you I also feel the same,many are predicting that most reforms will be passed once Bihar elections are over either by breaking opposition unity in RS or by joint secession




After Bihar comes UP elections 

@Darmashkian Naidu to step up offensive on Telangana govt - The Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> 2 sanghis at logger head??



never realized it was "loggerheads" until you said it..... he seems to get upset quiet easily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> IMO,touching feet means showing respect and I don't think it's insane.



It is insane i guess you haven't watched Dr Zakir Naik videos. Please do and understand why these pagan rituals need to be discouraged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Okay bhai let's understand the situation at hand. BJP is back in election mode (again!!) so they'd rather have this session be a washout than try and push through anything contentious (land/labour etc) also the Congress 'stalling the parliament' narrative suits them.
> 
> By 2016 BJP will have +15 members in RS which could be +20 if they win Bihar. This can make a huge difference.
> 
> Now if you've been following the Indian politics only for a while now you wouldn't know this however if you check the history of monsoon sessions it has NEVER been a complete washout so after enough drama in the last 2/3 days many bills will get through
> 
> @Darmashkian Naidu to step up offensive on Telangana govt - The Times of India



I have been saying that for a long time now, BJP wants this session to be a washout maybe in the last 2,3 days some bills will be passed as seen in history but the big ones will be delayed till the winter session...



nair said:


> One must go thru the marriage albums of Mallus(hindu's ofcourse) to see the number of kalu thodal one has to do.... I guess i have 2 full pages of it ........



that thing alone is retarded, my cousin had to bow like 300 times...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> never realized it was "loggerheads" until you said it..... he seems to get upset quiet easily


Did you mean the missing S in my post???
Otherwise the joke whooshed over my head.


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> Did you mean the missing S in my post???
> Otherwise the joke whooshed over my head.



which joke ?


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> 2 sanghis at loggerheads??
> 
> Btw about touching feet thingy, somehow mallus do it very rarely (except during marriages and shabrimala trips)...don't know why?



I dunno why but Mallu always sounds more like the name of a vegetable than a people ! 

Maybe some species of Aaaluuu !


----------



## Rizwan231

Hmmm


----------



## Armstrong

Star Wars said:


> which joke ?



Who's the bald Dark Jedi/Sith ?


----------



## Star Wars

So Salman Khans father said , he is being targeted because he is a Muslim...


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> Who's the bald Dark Jedi/Sith ?



Darth Malgus, the one who sacked the jedi temple !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> So Salman Khans father said , he is being targeted because he is a Muslim...



No, he did not say that. As usual Rajdeep Sardesai was caught lying and twisting the heading. Salim Khan was very reasonable thoughout the interview despite Rajdeep's blatant attempt to get a communal statement.

| Video | Salman Khan's Yakub tweets meaningless: Salim Khan | India Videos | - India Today


----------



## Star Wars

Seculars talking about Hindu terror 



Samudra Manthan said:


> No, he did not say that. As usual Rajdeep Sardesai was caught lying and twisting the heading. Salim Khan was very reasonable thoughout the interview despite Rajdeep's blatant attempt to get a communal statement.



oh, dang.... in fact it was a tweet by India today, seems it has been deleted after an uproar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Star Wars said:


> Darth Malgus, the one who sacked the jedi temple !!!



Aaah....I never really saw his picture without the breathing apparatus !


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> Aaah....I never really saw his picture without the breathing apparatus !



Yeah, he starts using it after getting mauled by Satile Shan in Alderaan, btw have you seen the Trailers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 243074



Digvijay singh......... Lolz..... and he is from a party who was ruling India when 26/11 happened, and they were in power for another 5 years......... How can he even attend such idiotic function......... 

Look at the podium by the way.....


----------



## Armstrong

Star Wars said:


> Yeah, he starts using it after getting mauled by Satile Shan in Alderaan, btw have you seen the Trailers ?



I've watched the trailer....I just can't seem to figure out whats the movie about. I am somewhat versed with what happened after the Return of the Jedi but I just don't know what story the movie is talking about. See unless I am mistaken you've got a Dark Lord in the story.....who's he ? Either Palpatine Reborn, one of Jedi Temple fellows going rogue or is it Jacen Solo - I can't really think of any other Dark Lord between the Return of the Jedi and the Expanded Universes's Darth Krayt series !


----------



## Rizwan231

Nice


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Digvijay singh......... Lolz..... and he is from a party who was ruling India when 26/11 happened, and they were in power for another 5 years......... How can he even attend such idiotic function.........
> 
> Look at the podium by the way.....



Actually its true , most of our intelligence orgs/army/security apparatus are filled with RSS sympathizers:

Former RAW chief Sanjeev Tripathi joins BJP - The Times of India

Former Union home secretary RK Singh joins BJP - The Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> I've watched the trailer....I just can't seem to figure out whats the movie about. I am somewhat versed with what happened after the Return of the Jedi but I just don't know what story the movie is talking about. See unless I am mistaken you've got a Dark Lord in the story.....who's he ? Either Palpatine Reborn, one of Jedi Temple fellows going rogue or is it Jacen Solo - I can't really think of any other Dark Lord between the Return of the Jedi and the Expanded Universes's Darth Krayt series !



this is way back, like 3000 years before the actual event in Episode 4 and 300 years after Revan. A time when The rule of two did not exist and there were literally thousands of Jedi and sith. He was one of those few sith who were more loyal to the Empire than to himself.. He was trained on the sith Academy in Koriban and apprenticed under Lord Vindican.



nair said:


> Look at the podium by the way.....



who are the other guys ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Star Wars said:


> this is way back, like 3000 years before the actual event in Episode 4 and 300 years after Revan. A time when The rule of two did not exist and there were literally thousands of Jedi and sith. He was one of those few sith who were more loyal to the Empire than to himself.. He was trained on the sith Academy in Koriban and apprenticed under Lord Vindican.
> 
> 
> who are the other guys ?



Mate I know about Darth Malgus and how in the end he was killed by the descendant of Revan. I was talking about the movie....if the movie involves Luke, Lei and Han to reprise their roles.....it wouldn't be during the time of the Old Republic now would it ?


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> Mate I know about Darth Malgus and how in the end he was killed by the descendant of Revan. I was talking about the movie....if the movie involves Luke, Lei and Han to reprise their roles.....it wouldn't be during the time of the Old Republic now would it ?



Aah..from what i heard.. as per Disney everything after episode 6 is not canon. So we don't have a clue what happens. It seems they are making their own story line after episode 6


----------



## Armstrong

Star Wars said:


> Aah..from what i heard.. as per Disney everything after episode 6 is not canon. So we don't have a clue what happens. It seems they are making their own story line after episode 6



What ! Come on that can't be true...'cause that'll mean that the Novels and Comics after that (published by Lucas Arts) could be wrong !


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> What ! Come on that can't be true...'cause that'll mean that the Novels and Comics after that (published by Lucas Arts) could be wrong !



yeah....Thrawn is not canon unfortunately..i have been hearing this from too many places...


----------



## Armstrong

Star Wars said:


> yeah....Thrawn is not canon unfortunately..i have been hearing from too many places...



No Thrawn, no Yuuzhan Vong, no Black Fleet Crisis, none of the Warlords (Zsinj et al), Jacen's turn to the Dark Side - None of that ?


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> No Thrawn, no Yuuzhan Vong, no Black Fleet Crisis, none of the Warlords (Zsinj et al), Jacen's turn to the Dark Side - None of that ?



Nops.....and everything before Darth plagius isn't canon either. which means no Malgus, no Revan, no Satile

‘The Old Republic’ No Longer ‘Star Wars’ Canon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Star Wars said:


> Nops.....and everything before Darth plagius isn't canon either. which means no Malgus, no Revan, no Satile
> 
> ‘The Old Republic’ No Longer ‘Star Wars’ Canon



Well thats an unpleasant surprise !


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627740418902372354

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> Actually its true , most of our intelligence orgs/army/security apparatus are filled with RSS sympathizers:
> 
> Former RAW chief Sanjeev Tripathi joins BJP - The Times of India
> 
> Former Union home secretary RK Singh joins BJP - The Times of India



I am was not talking about the ideology of few individuals of our intelligence apparatus..... I was talking about 26/11 as a plot.....


----------



## Star Wars

Armstrong said:


> Well thats an unpleasant surprise !



I am assuming the whole old republic will be used later on for their own games and stories..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Okay bhai let's understand the situation at hand. BJP is back in election mode (again!!) so they'd rather have this session be a washout than try and push through anything contentious (land/labour etc) also the Congress 'stalling the parliament' narrative suits them.
> 
> By 2016 BJP will have +15 members in RS which could be +20 if they win Bihar. This can make a huge difference.
> 
> Now if you've been following the Indian politics only for a while now you wouldn't know this however if you check the history of monsoon sessions it has NEVER been a complete washout so after enough drama in the last 2/3 days many bills will get through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Bihar comes UP elections
> 
> @Darmashkian Naidu to step up offensive on Telangana govt - The Times of India


Abe beech mein kardenge pass


----------



## Star Wars

Rajdeep : Modi does not wear skullcap

Salim Khan: Even i don't wear skull cap

Rajdeep: Modi does not host Iftar Parties

Salim Khan: Even i don't host Iftar parties

*Desperate bunch of seculars...*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Darmashkian

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Doesnt matter. You do not understand some issues. Telugu people are present not only in Madras , but also deep down in South near Theni, Near Virudunagar etc. They have settled here 400-500 years back. Heck. Tamil Nadu has a active, vibrant Saurastra community. So those people cant be actually called "Telugus" in real sense. And they can be called Tamils if they want to identify themselves with Tamilians.
> 
> Why such a question?


First of all I am no ignorant buffoon, I know very well that they are the descendants of Telugus who migrated down deep south 500 years ago under the Vijayanagaram Empire.

One of my friends who was born & brought up in Madurai is a 24 Manar Telugu Chettiar, he speak fluent Tamil but at the same time he speaks good Telugu(which is a little different compared to the dialects generally spoken by those in AP& TG, but he is more or less the same) & follows both Telugu & Tamil customs in public & Telugu customs inside his home..
Twenty four Manai Telugu Chettiars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.24manai.com/

Yes they can't be called Telugus of AP or TG & are very different from the Telugus in these 2 states, but from an ethnic & mother tongue point of view they can be called Telugus(which those who I know call themselves).

& Lastly, I was just curious after I got to know about the ethnicity of those netas who are more concerned about Tamils in other nations than what is happening in the


Echo_419 said:


> Lava hi that muje ausa much hoga
> 
> In 2nd part of your post which party are you mentioning about



Congress, I was talking about RG's rally in Anantapur which was a flop



mooppan said:


> 'Selvi Jayalalitha' is from Tamil speaking mysore family IYENGAR family,not IYER..
> Ramadoss is from Tamil speaking 'Vanniyar' caste,not Telegu..Though some vanniyar groups nearby Karnataka and Andra borders do speak Kannada/Telegu as their mother tongue..
> There are many MPs/MLA's in Tamilnadu comes from Telegu background,for eg-K.Gopinath,MLA from Hosur..



Thank you very much for clearing my doubts Aiya  , I got a a little confued b/w Iyer & Iyengar which is why I mixed Jayalalitha's caste up.  

There are many tamils who live in Chittoor & Nellore districts of AP especially near Tirupati, I believe that a good number of them despite being of Tamil origin consider Telugu their mother tongue now.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Rajdeep : Modi does not wear skullcap
> 
> Salim Khan: Even i don't wear skull cap
> 
> Rajdeep: Modi does not host Iftar Parties
> 
> Salim Khan: Even i don't host Iftar parties
> 
> *Desperate bunch of seculars...*


& Rajdeep's response to that was 'does secularism needs to be redefined then?'

What a plonker...according to this moron secularism is all about wearing skull caps & holding Iftar parties!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627740418902372354



Dafuq why is BJP so pro Hindu why can't they be more secular


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627799517123837953
F**king Douchebags

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627799517123837953
> F**king Douchebags



We should try these suckers under treason


----------



## Darmashkian

Charminar can be razed if it becomes weak: Telangana deputy chief minister - The Times of India

_Telangana deputy chief minister Mohammed Mahmood Ali triggered controversy on Saturday by saying that the iconic Charminar here would have to be pulled down one day if it becomes structurally weak. 

"When Charminar becomes boseedah (dilapidated), say after 200 years, 400 years, 500 years, it will have to be pulled down. It poses a threat to lives of people if it is left in a dilapidated condition," he said in an interview to a news agency in Warangal district. "_

_City-based conservation expert Anuradha Naik expressed dismay at the statement. She said, "Our duty is to protect heritage and pass it on to the next generation. It is our responsibility to see to it that the next generation receives it in a better condition. We have no right to demolish something which is not ours. We are only guardians of heritage." 

Others like former Heritage Conservation Committee member Sajjad Shahid minced to words in expressing his outrage. "No one should dare talk about demolishing Charminar," he said. He questioned why the Telangana government had made the heritage structure a part of its monogram if it was going to make callous comments with regards to its conservation, "Why have you brought it as a part of the state's monogram? Clearly the deputy chief minister knows very little about such structures. It seems he only understands utility buildings," he added. _

Had this statement been made by a Hindu & especially from a BJP guy, our media & LLLs(left liberal lunatics) would blow this statement out of proportion & accuse BJP of being anti-muslim & against buildings of Islamic heritage+give one more reason to prevent parliament from functioning.
@Echo_419 @Nair saab @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627799517123837953
> F**king Douchebags




Did the government clear that project?


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Did the government clear that project?



i read somewhere the project was cleared, am not sure though...


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> i read somewhere the project was cleared, am not sure though...




Yes I also read that But didn't see any news of them signing the contract with the bidder.


----------



## magudi

@Abingdonboy this is what i was talking about 

With outside support in RS, NDA to get ahead of Opposition in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627799517123837953
> F**king Douchebags



Not a surprise ,X'ians was against this project from the beginning ...Resort lobby and some major port trust are behind them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> Not a surprise ,X'ians was against this project from the beginning ...Resort lobby and some major port trust are behind them




Perhaps the Lankans are funding them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

^^^^^^

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627778705608171520
-------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627828189637705728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627828223540224000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627828284407967744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627828343946084353

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> Thank you very much for clearing my doubts Aiya  , I got a a little confued b/w Iyer & Iyengar which is why I mixed Jayalalitha's caste up.
> 
> There are many tamils who live in Chittoor & Nellore districts of AP especially near Tirupati, I believe that a good number of them despite being of Tamil origin consider Telugu their mother tongue now.


Not all Iyers/Iyengars in Karnataka identify themselves as Tamils..There are certain sects like Hebbar Iyengars,Sankethi Iyers etc,who identify themselves as Kannadiga first,though they continue to speak Tamil as their mother tongue..
yes,I know..I am living near Hosur,Tamilnadu,where 85% of population are Telegus and they speak 'Hosur mandalikam'(Telegu mixed with Tamil/Kannada)..,but the sad thing is that many of the younger generations are now shifting towards Tamil..



Marxist said:


> Not a surprise ,X'ians was against this project from the beginning ...Resort lobby and some major port trust are behind them


They have some issues regarding the government's current rehabilitation package,some problems with acquiring land price,jobs etc etc,not against Vizhinjam project..
Kerala coastal areas are overhemly Latin Christians and they have every rights to raise their concern...If those peoples were hindus,they will also do the very same protest like in nandigram..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

JanjaWeed said:


> & Rajdeep's response to that was 'does secularism needs to be redefined then?'
> 
> *What a plonker*...according to this moron secularism is all about wearing skull caps & holding Iftar parties!



Haha.... Reminds me of *only fools and horses*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Haha.... Reminds me of *only fools and horses*


Hehehe... That's what Del Boy would have thought about most of our pseudo seculars...bunch of plonkers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Hehehe... That's what Del Boy would have thought about most of our pseudo seculars...bunch of plonkers!




Someone started trending #SackRajdeep


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Someone started trending #SackRajdeep


Haha...just gave him a peace of my mind too


----------



## Star Wars




----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627670749092843520


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627670749092843520


He is not a Gandhian...he is a Sonia Gandhian!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 243074
> 
> 
> Seculars talking about Hindu terror



WTF! When did this 'investigative unmasking' happen?

No wonder many Pakistanis dare accuse Indians of false-flagging 26/11 despite Kasab's capture and their own admission when many of our own (including those belonging to the ruling party of the time) can stoop to such level just for the sake of securing their votebanks!

Sadly, I don't see it ending well for India with people like these amongst us!


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627799517123837953
> F**king Douchebags



Any church which raises a political issue should be shut down.


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> They have some issues regarding the government's current rehabilitation package,some problems with acquiring land price,jobs etc etc,not against Vizhinjam project..
> Kerala coastal areas are overhemly Latin Christians and they have every rights to raise their concern...If those peoples were hindus,they will also do the very same protest like in nandigram..



Rehabilition is not the issue ,its a reason to delay or destroy the project ...from the beginning it self LC church is opposing the project ,They went to green tribunal to stop this project ( Church sucked into port row ) ...every one in kerala know this


*Church sucked into port row*

Thiruvananthapuram, June 30: A Kerala fisherman who had moved court challenging the green clearance to a showpiece port project has claimed his *parish priest tricked him into signing the petition and that he knew nothing about its contents.*

A delighted state ports minister, K. Babu, has demanded a probe to find out if any “foreign country” was behind efforts to “sabotage” the Rs 6,500 crore Vizhinjam port project near Thiruvananthapuram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Rehabilition is not the issue ,its a reason to delay or destroy the project ...from the beginning it self LC church is opposing the project ,They went to green tribunal to stop this project ( Church sucked into port row ) ...every one in kerala know this
> 
> 
> *Church sucked into port row*
> 
> Thiruvananthapuram, June 30: A Kerala fisherman who had moved court challenging the green clearance to a showpiece port project has claimed his *parish priest tricked him into signing the petition and that he knew nothing about its contents.*
> 
> A delighted state ports minister, K. Babu, has demanded a probe to find out if any “foreign country” was behind efforts to “sabotage” the Rs 6,500 crore Vizhinjam port project near Thiruvananthapuram.


They fear it may affect their livelihood...we could see the very same concerns and protesting in every other parts of India,be it in the construction of dams,nuclear power plants etc,Religious angle pops up only if they are from a minority community..They are being labeled as anti nationals,traitors,foreign agents and a good tool to bash them..Tamils in Theni(which is a Hindu dominated area)are protesting against the proposed neutrino observatory,yet i haven't seen any so called hyper nationalists giving any religious colour into it,just because those protestors are from majority hindu community(i think so)...
allegations,yet to be proven.


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> They fear it may affect their livelihood...we could see the very same concerns and protesting in every other parts of India,be it in the construction of dams,nuclear power plants etc,Religious angle pops up only if they are from a minority community..They are being labeled as anti nationals,traitors,foreign agents and a good tool to bash them..Tamils in Theni(which is a Hindu dominated area)are protesting against the proposed neutrino observatory,yet i haven't seen any so called hyper nationalists giving any religious colour into it,just because those protestors are from majority hindu community(i think so)...
> allegations,yet to be proven.



The religious angle due to Church and priests playing the game...Treachery is not a new thing for them ,in 1512 they asked Portuguese help against local rulers who gave them asylum for centuries ,they sided with British during freedom struggle ,then they took CIA funding to destabilize democratically elected government,Xian owned manorama played crucial role in ISRO spy case which delayed our cryogenic engine ,and we can add Vizhinam to that long list

Protests of some Tamils in theni is not a Hindu one Vaiko is leading that agitation ,recently he met VS Achuthanadan and requested his support

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Josef K

mooppan said:


> Tamils in Theni(which is a Hindu dominated area)are protesting against the proposed neutrino observatory,yet i haven't seen any so called hyper nationalists giving any religious colour into it,just because those protestors are from majority hindu community(i think so)...
> allegations,yet to be proven.



Protests spearheaded by Sebastian Seeman's Naam Thamizhar and Vaiko's MDMK. The former's leader is a Christian and the latter's leader is a self-confessed atheist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> The religious angle due to Church and priests playing the game...Treachery is not a new thing for them ,in 1512 they asked Portuguese help against local rulers who gave them asylum for centuries ,they sided with British during freedom struggle ,then they took CIA funding to destabilize democratically elected government,Xian owned manorama played crucial role in ISRO spy case which delayed our cryogenic engine ,and we can add Vizhinam to that long list
> 
> Protests of some Tamils in theni is not a Hindu one Vaiko is leading that agitation ,recently he met VS Achuthanadan and seeked his support


hahaha..It was your Hindu's own Travancore Royal Family,who was siding with British,They even proclaimed that they would make an independent Travancore state and will never join Indian union after the withdrawal of British..too much patriotism,he he..
CIA funding-haha are you talking about the libertarian struggle??..It was not just Christians,Hindus were also involved in that struggle..google-liberation struggle,mannathu padhmanabhan,who was the main leader of that struggle(who was also the Secretary of then NSS)..How suddenly it all became Christian conspiracy for you??..
So what ??those protestors are largely hindus,vaiko also a hindu,a main culprit behind rajiv Gandhi's murder..I smell a foreign conspiracy there too.


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> hahaha..It was your Hindu's own Travancore Royal Family,who was siding with British,They even proclaimed that they would make an independent Travancore state and will never join Indian union after the withdrawal of British..too much patriotism,he he..
> CIA funding-haha are you talking about the libertarian struggle??..It was not just Christians,Hindus were also involved in that struggle..google-liberation struggle,mannathu padhmanabhan,who was the main leader of that struggle(who was also the Secretary of then NSS)..How suddenly it all became Christian conspiracy for you??..
> So what ??those protestors are largely hindus,vaiko also a hindu,a main culprit behind rajiv Gandhi's murder..I smell a foreign conspiracy there too.



Many Princely states took decision against joining Indian union ,But at the end of the day they all joined ...
Vimochana samaram was a x'ian clergies conspiracy Ellsworth bunker's (US ambassador to India 1956-61)biography best proof it ...Mannam and many aristocrat upper castes were tricked into it

This is Hindu land and we dont need Certificate of patriotism from x'ians or Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Josef K said:


> Protests spearheaded by Sebastian Seeman's Naam Thamizhar and Vaiko's MDMK. The former's leader is a Christian and the latter's leader is a self-confessed atheist.


rompa nalla irukken..
Sebastian seeman is most likely a Hindu convert or an atheist..have seen his marriage ceremony,looks more like a Tamil Hindu ceremony,it was not in the church nor in the presence of a father or a pastor..,his wife is also a Hindu..
Suppose If vaiko is from a Christian background,could i expect the very same answer from you??..
Christian peyar ah vachu yemmatha paarkiringala??
koodankulam leader s p udayakumar is a Hindu,is it also a Hindu conspiracy??


----------



## magudi

ISP confirms: Gov’t ordered block of 857 **** sites invoking section 69A, Shreya Singhal’s IT Act leftover [UPDATE-1] - Legally India

Okay guys I am now officially switching sides . To hell with mudi. #magudiwithRG


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Many Princely states took decision against joining Indian union ,But at the end of the day they all joined ...
> Vimochana samaram was a x'ian clergies conspiracy Ellsworth bunker's (US ambassador to India 1956-61)biography best proof it ...Mannam and many aristocrat upper castes were tricked into it
> 
> This is Hindu land and we dont need Certificate of patriotism from x'ians or Muslims


Haha..Too much excuses as usual..So you mean Hindus in Kerala are easy to be fooled and tricked??.i don't think so..Hindu land??.are you talking about Kerala,where you peoples are in minority??..



Marxist said:


> Many Princely states took decision against joining Indian union ,But at the end of the day they all joined ...


yes,But it was not in the case of TRAVANCORE-not a self made decision by the crooked royal family members..It was because of the numerous struggles and protest led by the then communists and other socialist groups,ever heard about K C S Mani??(Remind the role our Mohanlal played in the film 'Raktha saakshikal zindabad)..


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> ISP confirms: Gov’t ordered block of 857 **** sites invoking section 69A, Shreya Singhal’s IT Act leftover [UPDATE-1] - Legally India
> 
> Okay guys I am now officially switching sides . To hell with mudi. #magudiwithRG



#Makeinindia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628096055553359872


this guy has brains

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Josef K

mooppan said:


> rompa nalla irukken..
> Sebastian seeman is most likely a Hindu convert or an atheist..


Oh...appo converted Christiannaa ethukka maatteengalaa?



mooppan said:


> have seen his marriage ceremony,looks more like a Tamil Hindu ceremony,it was not in the church nor in the presence of a father or a pastor


Neither was it conducted by Hindu priests.


mooppan said:


> his wife is also a Hindu..


His wife's faith is irrrelevant. Just as Karunanidhi's wife is a Hindu, while Karuna himself is anything but a Hindu.



mooppan said:


> Suppose If vaiko is from a Christian background,could i expect the very same answer from you??..


You can. If Sanal Edamaruku criticizes Hindu godmen, we don't call that a Xian conspiracy. Sanal criticizes everyone and is a self-avowed atheist. 


mooppan said:


> Christian peyar ah vachu yemmatha paarkiringala??
> koodankulam leader s p udayakumar is a Hindu,is it also a Hindu conspiracy??


Firstly, what's a Christian name? In the south you cannot differentiate between a Xian name or a Tamil name or a Hindu name. 
Coming to your question, Udayakumar is backed by Christian NGOs. So, it is a Xian conspiracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Feku leaders of Feku Party 
Jharkhand Education Minister Neera Yadav Blunders Again, Calls Bihar A Neighbour Of India | Focus News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

JanjaWeed said:


> He is not a Gandhian...he is a Sonia Gandhian!



Err......kindly mention owner of copyrighted phrase - Subramanian Swamy _(to Manishankar Aiyar) _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> Err......kindly mention owner of copyrighted phrase - Subramanian Swamy _(to Manishankar Aiyar) _


you watched that show too? 

'I know more about Golwalkar than you, I'm a Golwalkarite!'
'I know more about Gadhi than you, I'm a Gandhiite'
'No.. you are a Sonia Gandhiite'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> you watched that show too?
> 
> 'I know more about Golwalkar than you, I'm a Golwalkarite!'
> 'I know more about Gadhi than you, I'm a Gandhiite'
> 'No.. you are a Sonia Gandhiite'


which show you talking about? any links?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628144804908535808

 

27 Congress MP's suspended from Lok Sabha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> which show you talking about? any links?


It was on one of the Big Fight show on NDTV few months back. Let me try & see if I can find that video!



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628144804908535808
> 
> 
> 
> 27 Congress MP's suspended from Lok Sabha


It's in the RS they go absolutely bonkers due to their high numbers & the fact that they control the chair! That's where things need to change! Once Congress loses it's majority maybe things will quieten down in both houses of the parliament!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628161074697625600


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628157991917780993

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

No achche din for the Gujarati govt. The Patidari Patels are going all out in their attempt to get OBC status.

Gujarat’s Patels to launch statewide protests seeking OBC status | The Indian Express

*Leaders of the Patel community on Sunday announced that they will organise public rallies in major districts of Gujarat to demand Other Backward Class (OBC) status and benefits of reservation under it in government jobs.*

“We will not cancel our rally in Vijapur (in Mehsana district) and it will be held on July 28 where at least 50,000 Patels will participate. On the same day another rally will be held in Mandal taluka of Ahmedabad district,” Hardik Patel, member of the Patidar Anamat Samiti told reporters here.

Giving an ultimatum to Gujarat Chief Minister Anandiben Patel, he said, “The Patel community remained deprived of its rights since four decades and neither the BJP nor the Congress improved our condition”.





“Despite our representations to mamlatdars of various talukas, they (government) did not consider our demands,” Patel said.
*
“We are giving an ultimatum to fulfil our demands before the 2017 assembly elections. Otherwise they will make a promise to fulfil it and then put our demand on the backburner after the election,”* Patel said.

“*In other states including Uttar Pradesh, Patels get reservation as OBCs. If the Chief Minister will not listen to us, then we will say that even she failed to satisfy our demands,”* Patel said.

“Massive public rallies will be organised in places like Viramgam on July 29, in Gondal on July 30, in Himmatnagar on August 3, in Gandhinagar on August 3, in Rajkot on August 5 in Vadodara on August 13 and in Surat on August 18,” Patel said.

Another rally of around 20 lakh people will be held in the city here on August 22 which will begin at Sabarmati riverfront to the collectorate, Patel said.

He claimed that around 14.69 lakh members, mostly youth, and around 92 community groups have extended support to them.

*Hardik’s colleague Manoj Patel, who is president of the BJP’s youth wing in Vijapur taluka of Mehsana, said that some Gujarat ministers have been exerting pressure on him to wind up the stir for reservation.*

“Some of agents and representatives tried to approach me as well as exerted pressure on me to wind up this movement,” Manoj said.

“The Gujarat police and the local administration has threatened to put me behind bars,” he alleged.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Patidars’ stir over OBC status: CM Anandiben Patel calls for unity, invokes Sardar Patel | The Indian Express

A_nandiben invoked Sardar Patel after July 24 rally, supported by newly-formed Patidar Anamat Andolan Samiti (PAAS), at Visnagar in Mehsana district had turned violent. Following this, the office of local MLA, Rishikesh Patel, was also ransacked. Incidentally, Mehsana is Anandiben’s home district.

Though Vijapur administration in Mehsana district had withdrawn the permission for similar rally on July 28, about 30,000 Patidar youths, backed by Patidar Anamat Andolan Samiti took to the streets. Further, they have planned more than 10 rallies across Gujarat in the coming days.

The top brass of the state BJP, including Anandiben and Faldu, 37 MLAs and six ministers belong to the same Patidar community. The BJP and government both, however, have taken the stand against the agitation. Anandiben, who has been silent on the issue so far, indirectly touched upon it in Saurashtra, which is dominated by Leuva Patels._

_Though both Levua and the Kadva youths have joined hands in the ongoing agitation, it has been so far more successful in central Gujarat, where the Kadvas outnumber the Leuvas.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
Demand for OBC status: Patidars’ stir spreads to Saurashtra | The Indian Express
Patidar Patels from Vadodara to join agitation for OBC reservations - The Times of India
Lunawada Patidars too rally for OBC reservation - The Times of India


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> The religious angle due to Church and priests playing the game...Treachery is not a new thing for them ,in 1512 they asked Portuguese help against local rulers who gave them asylum for centuries ,they sided with British during freedom struggle ,then they took CIA funding to destabilize democratically elected government,Xian owned manorama played crucial role in ISRO spy case which delayed our cryogenic engine ,and we can add Vizhinam to that long list
> 
> Protests of some Tamils in theni is not a Hindu one Vaiko is leading that agitation ,recently he met VS Achuthanadan and requested his support



Freakin traitors


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> No achche din for the Gujarati govt. The Patidari Patels are going all out in their attempt to get OBC status.
> 
> Gujarat’s Patels to launch statewide protests seeking OBC status | The Indian Express
> 
> *Leaders of the Patel community on Sunday announced that they will organise public rallies in major districts of Gujarat to demand Other Backward Class (OBC) status and benefits of reservation under it in government jobs.*
> 
> “We will not cancel our rally in Vijapur (in Mehsana district) and it will be held on July 28 where at least 50,000 Patels will participate. On the same day another rally will be held in Mandal taluka of Ahmedabad district,” Hardik Patel, member of the Patidar Anamat Samiti told reporters here.
> 
> Giving an ultimatum to Gujarat Chief Minister Anandiben Patel, he said, “The Patel community remained deprived of its rights since four decades and neither the BJP nor the Congress improved our condition”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Despite our representations to mamlatdars of various talukas, they (government) did not consider our demands,” Patel said.
> *
> “We are giving an ultimatum to fulfil our demands before the 2017 assembly elections. Otherwise they will make a promise to fulfil it and then put our demand on the backburner after the election,”* Patel said.
> 
> “*In other states including Uttar Pradesh, Patels get reservation as OBCs. If the Chief Minister will not listen to us, then we will say that even she failed to satisfy our demands,”* Patel said.
> 
> “Massive public rallies will be organised in places like Viramgam on July 29, in Gondal on July 30, in Himmatnagar on August 3, in Gandhinagar on August 3, in Rajkot on August 5 in Vadodara on August 13 and in Surat on August 18,” Patel said.
> 
> Another rally of around 20 lakh people will be held in the city here on August 22 which will begin at Sabarmati riverfront to the collectorate, Patel said.
> 
> He claimed that around 14.69 lakh members, mostly youth, and around 92 community groups have extended support to them.
> 
> *Hardik’s colleague Manoj Patel, who is president of the BJP’s youth wing in Vijapur taluka of Mehsana, said that some Gujarat ministers have been exerting pressure on him to wind up the stir for reservation.*
> 
> “Some of agents and representatives tried to approach me as well as exerted pressure on me to wind up this movement,” Manoj said.
> 
> “The Gujarat police and the local administration has threatened to put me behind bars,” he alleged.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Patidars’ stir over OBC status: CM Anandiben Patel calls for unity, invokes Sardar Patel | The Indian Express
> 
> A_nandiben invoked Sardar Patel after July 24 rally, supported by newly-formed Patidar Anamat Andolan Samiti (PAAS), at Visnagar in Mehsana district had turned violent. Following this, the office of local MLA, Rishikesh Patel, was also ransacked. Incidentally, Mehsana is Anandiben’s home district.
> 
> Though Vijapur administration in Mehsana district had withdrawn the permission for similar rally on July 28, about 30,000 Patidar youths, backed by Patidar Anamat Andolan Samiti took to the streets. Further, they have planned more than 10 rallies across Gujarat in the coming days.
> 
> The top brass of the state BJP, including Anandiben and Faldu, 37 MLAs and six ministers belong to the same Patidar community. The BJP and government both, however, have taken the stand against the agitation. Anandiben, who has been silent on the issue so far, indirectly touched upon it in Saurashtra, which is dominated by Leuva Patels._
> 
> _Though both Levua and the Kadva youths have joined hands in the ongoing agitation, it has been so far more successful in central Gujarat, where the Kadvas outnumber the Leuvas.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
> Demand for OBC status: Patidars’ stir spreads to Saurashtra | The Indian Express
> Patidar Patels from Vadodara to join agitation for OBC reservations - The Times of India
> Lunawada Patidars too rally for OBC reservation - The Times of India



Sare chutiyon ko reservation chahiye.. Kaminno...thoda kam bhi karlo...


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> ISP confirms: Gov’t ordered block of 857 **** sites invoking section 69A, Shreya Singhal’s IT Act leftover [UPDATE-1] - Legally India
> 
> Okay guys I am now officially switching sides . To hell with mudi. #magudiwithRG



Meine abhi chaliye thi meri sites to khup rahi hai


----------



## mooppan

Josef K said:


> Coming to your question, Udayakumar is backed by Christian NGOs. So, it is a Xian conspiracy.


Karunanidi is a Hindu(may be a secular type) just like vaiko,His family use to visit temples...
Its not just in Kundankulam,Whole of Tamilnadu is a Christian conspiracy,starting from Aryan-Dravidian divide,Dravidanadu,Periyar,Anti Brahminism,Anti Hindi agitation,LTTE,Velupillai Prabhakaran,Rajeev Gandhi assassination,Mandaikadu violence and the recent kundankulam..
If it is true, its an utter shame for a state like Tamilnadu,which boast of strong 86% Hindu population,with merely 6% Christians..I have never heard these much Christian conspiracies in any of the Christian dominated NE states of India..


----------



## kurup

magudi said:


> ISP confirms: Gov’t ordered block of 857 **** sites invoking section 69A, Shreya Singhal’s IT Act leftover [UPDATE-1] - Legally India
> 
> Okay guys I am now officially switching sides . To hell with mudi. #magudiwithRG



Nope ... no problem here .

I am getting all my favourite sites ...


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Haha..Too much excuses as usual..So you mean Hindus in Kerala are easy to be fooled and tricked??.i don't think so..Hindu land??.are you talking about Kerala,where you peoples are in minority??..
> 
> 
> yes,But it was not in the case of TRAVANCORE-not a self made decision by the crooked royal family members..It was because of the numerous struggles and protest led by the then communists and other socialist groups,ever heard about K C S Mani??(Remind the role our Mohanlal played in the film 'Raktha saakshikal zindabad)..



India is Hindu land and same for Kerala ,oh muralidharan's statement thats your last straw ?

KSC mani stabbed the Diwan ,not the royals ...I for your info that movie portrays Mani was a communist in reality he was RSP member ....


----------



## nair

kurup said:


> Nope ... no problem here .
> 
> I am getting all my favourite sites ...



Anyone using vodaphone? I am not able to browse pdf .....


----------



## Gibbs

mooppan said:


> Karunanidi is a Hindu(may be a secular type) just like vaiko,His family use to visit temples...
> Its not just in Kundankulam,Whole of Tamilnadu is a Christian conspiracy,starting from Aryan-Dravidian divide,Dravidanadu,Periyar,Anti Brahminism,Anti Hindi agitation,LTTE,Velupillai Prabhakaran,Rajeev Gandhi assassination,Mandaikadu violence and the recent kundankulam..
> If it is true, its an utter shame for a state like Tamilnadu,which boast of strong 86% Hindu population,with merely 6% Christians..I have never heard these much Christian conspiracies in any of the Christian dominated NE states of India..



My family has a strong Catholic back ground even though i'm more of a agnostic but i agree with you, Even in Sri Lanka the church had a massive involvement with the separatist movements.. Lots of Church backed INGO's were instrumental in getting foreign funding from the West for terrorist acts there.. Contrary to propaganda Hindu's and Buddhists in the island never had animosity against each other, It was never a religious conflict but a Ethnic one 

This bloke was/is on the forefront of that.. Among many others

S. J. Emmanuel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

nair said:


> Anyone using vodaphone? I am not able to browse pdf .....



I am using BSNL broadband ..... untill now no problem with any site .


----------



## nair

kurup said:


> I am using BSNL broadband ..... untill now no problem with any site .


I thought BSNL was govt's own baby.....


----------



## Josef K

mooppan said:


> Karunanidi is a Hindu(may be a secular type) just like vaiko,His family use to visit temples...


Yep....And Bill Maher is a Christian. Swell logic.



mooppan said:


> Its not just in Kundankulam,Whole of Tamilnadu is a Christian conspiracy,starting from Aryan-Dravidian divide,Dravidanadu,Periyar,Anti Brahminism,Anti Hindi agitation,LTTE,Velupillai Prabhakaran,Rajeev Gandhi assassination,Mandaikadu violence and the recent kundankulam..
> If it is true, its an utter shame for a state like Tamilnadu,which boast of strong 86% Hindu population,with merely 6% Christians..I have never heard these much Christian conspiracies in any of the Christian dominated NE states of India..



Xians don't conspire when they are in majority. It's only when they want to increase their population they resort to their nasty tricks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

nair said:


> I thought BSNL was govt's own baby.....



It looks like the news is true .

It's official. Government has banned these 857 **** sites : India, News - India Today

The page has address of 857 sites ..... in case govt. lifts ban we will have a very good collection of sites ... 

I checked 2/3 sites ... all of them are banned .


----------



## Josef K

Gibbs said:


> My family has a strong Catholic back ground even though i'm more of a agnostic but i agree with you, Even in Sri Lanka the church had a massive involvement with the separatist movements.. Lots of Church backed INGO's were instrumental in getting foreign funding from the West for terrorist acts there.. Contrary to propaganda Hindu's and Buddhists in the island never had animosity against each other, It was never a religious conflict but a Ethnic one
> 
> This bloke was/is on the forefront of that.. Among many others
> 
> S. J. Emmanuel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Read again what he says. He is of the opinion that the church DOES NOT get involved with such separatist movements.


----------



## mooppan

Josef K said:


> Oh...appo converted Christiannaa ethukka maatteengalaa?


appdy sollala..naraiya perukku avangaloda peyar la mattum dhaan Christian..kuripaa intha maari recent converts,panathukkum vasathikkum asaai pattu poravangal.uthaaranathukku unga ilaya thalapathy 'joseph vijay'..ivangela unmai la yentha religion nu oru sathaarana manithanaale kandupudikave mudiyadu..


----------



## Gibbs

Josef K said:


> Read again what he says. He is of the opinion that the church DOES NOT get involved with such separatist movements.



Oops my bad.. Did'nt get the sarcasm.. But the point stays 

Can go on listing names and Church backed organizations but dont want to derail the thread after all it's about Indian domestic affairs


----------



## mooppan

Gibbs said:


> My family has a strong Catholic back ground even though i'm more of a agnostic but i agree with you, Even in Sri Lanka the church had a massive involvement with the separatist movements.. Lots of Church backed INGO's were instrumental in getting foreign funding from the West for terrorist acts there.. Contrary to propaganda Hindu's and Buddhists in the island never had animosity against each other, It was never a religious conflict but a Ethnic one
> 
> This bloke was/is on the forefront of that.. Among many others
> 
> S. J. Emmanuel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


What about other Christian groups in Ceylon,like Sinhalese Christians??.Are they howling for any separation??..if not
Seems more like a Tamil conspiracy and they are using Christianity as a tool..


----------



## Josef K

mooppan said:


> appdy sollala..naraiya perukku avangaloda peyar la mattum dhaan Christian..kuripaa intha maari recent converts,panathukkum vasathikkum asaai pattu poravangal.uthaaranathukku unga ilaya thalapathy 'joseph vijay'..ivangela unmai la yentha religion nu oru sathaarana manithanaale kandupudikave mudiyadu..


Joseph Vijay's dad and granddad are Christians. They were Christian for probably 3 or 4 generations. Not sure what you mean by "converted"? In any case, you seem to imply all the new converts are in it for the money. Now, that is not any more their fault than the fault of the evangelist organizations, is it?


----------



## Gibbs

mooppan said:


> What about other Christian groups in Ceylon,like Sinhalese Christians??.Are they howling for any separation??..if not
> Seems more like a Tamil conspiracy and they are using Christianity as a tool..



Well like i said it was never a religious conflict.. But a ethnic one and it was so from the start.. Ethnic supremacy from the start first by the Tamil ruling classes and then after independence the Sinhalese ruling classes.. The Catholic church just found a ripe situation to exploit.. The Tamil populace was a easier target because Sinhalese nationalism was intertwined with Buddhism and it's Sanga (Monks).. Where else Hinduism did'nt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Josef K said:


> Yep....And Bill Maher is a Christian. Swell logic.
> 
> 
> 
> Xians don't conspire when they are in majority. It's only when they want to increase their population they resort to their nasty tricks.


seems more like your own fault..we have more than 50% minority population in Kerala(as per sanghi data)..But we don't have any separatist groups here..


----------



## ranjeet

I wonder what's it about. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628184928711106560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

mooppan said:


> seems more like your own fault..we have more than 50% minority population in Kerala(as per sanghi data)..But we don't have any separatist groups here..



Well that's because the second biggest minority in Kerala happens to be even more troublesome, that Christians choose to lay low, while Hindus and Muslims fight it out, lest become unwanted targets in a crossfire. Come on..Everyone knows how the Christians are afraid of Muslims in Kerala. Let's be honest here. And about the separatist groups, are you sure, there aren't any? Not of the Xian kind. But there are some other groups.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I wonder what's it about.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628184928711106560



It is 6:30, right now


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> It is 6:30, right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

Gibbs said:


> The Catholic church just found a ripe situation to exploit.. The Tamil populace was a easier target because Sinhalese nationalism was intertwined with Buddhism and it's Sanga (Monks).. Where else Hinduism did'nt


Dude..I have often heard about this from righ-leaning writers and journalists in India (Rajiv Malhotra, R.Jagannathan, etc.). But I always thought this was overstated. Would love to hear more on this from you.


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


>


ye kya ho riya hai bahi ji mera link kaam nahi ker raha


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Most likely OROP being announced.


----------



## Star Wars

Star Wars said:


> It is 6:30, right now



Nagaland Peace Accord its in news right now


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> Most likely OROP being announced.





GURU DUTT said:


> ye kya ho riya hai bahi ji mera link kaam nahi ker raha


@JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Guynextdoor2 @Nair saab 
Nagaland Peace accord with NSCN IM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Guynextdoor2 @Nair saab
> Nagaland Peace accord with NSCN IM.


isse kya hoga


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> isse kya hoga


One more separatist movement Dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> One more separatist movement Dead.


so you mean after getting peace with bangladesh now nagas have made peace with NaMo looks like Namo is indeed working overtime towards his policy of working on east

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Josef K said:


> Joseph Vijay's dad and granddad are Christians. They were Christian for probably 3 or 4 generations. Not sure what you mean by "converted"? In any case, you seem to imply all the new converts are in it for the money. Now, that is not any more their fault than the fault of the evangelist organizations, is it?


I meant the ''very recent''converts,specially those coming from low caste/Dalit backgrounds..Vast majority of them are doing it for money or simply because of their hatred for Hinduism or any particular High caste Hindu groups(have seen so much of these types in Kanyakumari area,for them Hinduism means Brahman or Aryan)



Josef K said:


> Well that's because the second biggest minority in Kerala happens to be even more troublesome, that Christians choose to lay low, while Hindus and Muslims fight it out, lest become unwanted targets in a crossfire. Come on..Everyone knows how the Christians are afraid of Muslims in Kerala. Let's be honest here. And about the separatist groups, are you sure, there aren't any? Not of the Xian kind. But there are some other groups.


Still Kerala is a safer place..
We haven't assassinated a former PM nor supported a terrorist group like LTTE nor against Hindi nor believing any Dravidanadu state or any Dravidan shit...


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


>



Brilliant news this is due to the hard work of the honourable Oil prices

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

nair said:


> Anyone using vodaphone? I am not able to browse pdf .....


I can't access to PDF/XVideos through my htc inbuilt browser(mine is Vodafone Karnataka)..But no such issues while using proxy servers like Opera mini/Mobile..very fast..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

mooppan said:


> I meant the ''very recent''converts,specially those coming from low caste/Dalit backgrounds..Vast majority of them are doing it for money or simply because of their hatred for Hinduism or any particular High caste Hindu groups(have seen so much of these types in Kanyakumari area,for them Hinduism means Brahman or Aryan)



I don't know about Dalits, but the other lower castes such as Nadars, Pillais and Thevars do not convert because they hate Hinduism. Some I know who converted have done so because of some wacko reasons like "faith healing" and "exorcism". The pattern of conversion is that the evangelists forage for vulnerable people in hospitals, who are in need of emotional support. They just barge in, pray for them, etc., etc. People who are down with illness fall for that and embrace Xianity. Seen that happen to someone I know. Another pattern is through their educational institutions. They ban all kinds of Hindu worship or even Hindu symbols among their students. They call everyone for compulsory prayers and surreptiously insert Bible quotes and verses. This happens not just in some remote orphanage, but even in reputed colleges in cities.




mooppan said:


> Still Kerala is a safer place..
> We haven't assassinated a former PM nor supported a terrorist group like LTTE nor against Hindi nor believing any Dravidanadu state or any Dravidan shit...


Honestly, Kerala is just as violent as TN. Only that Keralites are busy fighting among themselves. The communist murders, the RSS murders and the Jihadi organizations in Malappuram, etc. are testimony this. In any case, the dravidian movement is very much dead in TN. Especially after the LTTE's rout. However the polarisation in Kerala is a growing phenomenon. Not that I'm happy about it. I mean well for my neighbors. But that peace shouldn't come at the cost of one community becoming dominant in the political landscape, which is what all communities in Kerala are vying for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Josef K said:


> I don't know about Dalits, but the other lower castes such as Nadars, Pillais and Thevars do not convert because they hate Hinduism. Some I know who converted have done so because of some wacko reasons like "faith healing" and "exorcism". The pattern of conversion is that the evangelists forage for vulnerable people in hospitals, who are in need of emotional support. They just barge in, pray for them, etc., etc. People who are down with illness fall for that and embrace Xianity. Seen that happen to someone I know. Another pattern is through their educational institutions. They ban all kinds of Hindu worship or even Hindu symbols among their students.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, Kerala is just as violent as TN. Only that Keralites are busy fighting among themselves. The communist murders, the RSS murders and the Jihadi organizations in Malappuram, etc. are testimony this. In any case, the dravidian movement is very much dead in TN. Especially after the LTTE's rout. However the polarisation in Kerala is a growing phenomenon. Not that I'm happy about it. I mean well for my neighbors. But that peace shouldn't come at the cost of one community becoming dominant in the political landscape, which is what all communities in Kerala are vying for.


hard to digest..Kanyakumari district had handful of Christians in 1850s..now they became majority(around 48%,51% -unofficial data) within 100 year,Most of those converts are from your own nadar community..I don't think they all converted within no time when some missionaries lured them in hospitals..Its possible to convert some 1000 or at most 10,000 in a district or in a locality with money,But an entire population of a district??..nothing,But they had less faith in Hinduism or a miracle??..
Religious tensions are also booming in TN,Terrorist jihadi groups like Al umma has its basa in TN..ongoing tensions between Hindu-Christian groups in Kanyakumari,Muslim-Hindu groups in ramanathapuram(where non Muslims are not allowed to entire in some Muslim majority areas) or the frequent caste tensions between two Hindu groups,eg-Dharmapuri violence...


----------



## ranjeet

Communal Sanghis doing communal sanghi things. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628225529913675777

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Communal Sanghis doing communal sanghi things.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628225529913675777



ah, glorious secularism at work !!


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> ah, glorious secularism at work !!


True.


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi you were asking what will happen if Modi doesn't give us special status as his party(VN & AJ) swore to give us for 10 years on the floor of the Rajya Sabha & which Venkaiah Naidu took to every district of AP pleading with people to vote for BJP+ taking winnable seats from the TDP

Special Status is not coming, Inderjit Singh a Minister in the govt. has confirmed it.

_[Ch#(&% B@^&@#% Feku.. Bloody bunch of liars DO they think we are bloody dogs who delhi can throw around & humiliate left & right

I prefer the missionaries anyday over them, atleast the missionaries have done more positive things for AP & care more for it than the centre[helping the poor, developing villages, giving free education, NOT going back on their promises] & TBH, so called Hindu organisations like RSS & VHP haven't bothered to expand in AP or TG despite them being right beside Nagpur(In Hyderabad people turned towards them because of MIM, they didn't do anything).

It's obvious that they don't care.. Had Telugus spoken Hindi, then they would have a good presence here like in Bihar & UP

& people are leaving Hinduism because of casteism+lack of faith in Hinduism & it's spiritiual leaders+ incompetence of Hindu organisations & leaders..]_
This is what I think the TDP will do

We(TDP) will probablywait for the next 4 years till 2019 & depending upon the popular sentiment we will make our choice on whether to assist in the screwing of those lanja kudukas who nearly destroyed AP or whether we should continue to ally with them

Until then we will continue to extract every little thing we can from the centre for AP & TG & silently work towards delivering AP & TG in our hands(we won't work towards destroying Big Joke Party, they themselves are doing an excellent job on that front) & hope for their humiliation..

BUddhu bane ke rakhe hai in logo ne humko 18 mahine ke liye, agar vaada ko poora nahi karenge, to agar hum nahin to koi aur unko achcha samak sikha lega..

AP will attain greatness with or without 5.6 inches & the Big Joke Party!! & Black Beard can do whatever he wants, his style of politics(threats+jumlas) will not work in AP.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Random tweets from a BJP supporter, I have no idea what he is talking about 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628235260036300801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628233615063818240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628121727097270272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628122009684324352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628122264110821376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628238616364457985
It seems APites are copying the tactics of TRS & the TG protagonists, how shameful of these anti-national converts. How dare they!!
They should be patriotic & support BJP & Modi no matter what..

Modi ji is always right. whether it be giving boring lectures on Mann ki baat, issuing ridiculous,unscientific orders which will hurt society in the long term like banning P#4@, giving long lectures on how he is against appeasement & then opening exclusive schemes for Muslims like nayi umeed; giving interviews to NDTV or giving old time RSS buddhas important posts who believe in old superstitious, archaic nonsense & who want to force that nonsense on the rest of the nation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Juggernautjatt Bhai, has Vinod Khanna(the local MP) gone to gurdaspur atleast once after the terrorist attack?

& have any political parties helped or consoled the families of those policeman who were martyred & the civilians who died

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi you were asking what will happen if Modi doesn't give us special status as his party(VN & AJ) swore to give us for 10 years on the floor of the Rajya Sabha & which Venkaiah Naidu took to every district of AP pleading with people to vote for BJP+ taking winnable seats from the TDP
> 
> Special Status is not coming, Inderjit Singh a Minister in the govt. has confirmed it.
> 
> _[Ch#(&% B@^&@#% Feku.. Bloody bunch of liars
> 
> I prefer the missionaries anyday over them, atleast the missionaries have done more positive things for AP than the centre[helping the poor, developing villages, giving free education, NOT going back on their promises] & TBH, so called Hindu organisations like RSS & VHP haven't bothered to expand in AP or TG despite them being right beside Nagpur(In Hyderabad people turned towards them because of MIM, they didn't do anything).
> 
> It's obvious that they don't care.. Had Telugus spoken Hindi, then they would have a good presence here like in Bihar & UP
> 
> & people are leaving Hinduism because of casteism+lack of faith in Hinduism & it's spiritiual leaders+ incompetence of Hindu organisations & leaders..]_
> This is what I think the TDP will do
> 
> We(TDP) will probablywait for the next 4 years till 2019 & depending upon the popular sentiment we will make our choice on whether to assist in the screwing of those lanja kudukas who nearly destroyed AP or whether we should continue to ally with them
> 
> Until then we will continue to extract every little thing we can from the centre for AP & TG & silently work towards delivering AP & TG in our hands(we won't work towards destroying Big Joke Party, they themselves are doing an excellent job on that front) & hope for their humiliation..
> 
> BUddhu bane ke rakhe hai in logo ne humko 18 mahine ke liye, agar vaada ko poora nahi karenge, to agar hum nahin to koi aur unko achcha samak sikha lega..
> 
> AP will attain greatness with or without 5.6 inches & the Big Joke Party!! & Black Beard can do whatever he wants, his style of politics(threats+jumlas) will not work in AP.
> [Black Beard has a good history of murders & threats, my relatives have a good friend in the BJP national executive who told them a lot about Black Beard & 5.6 inches.  I extracted this piece of information+others which I can't tell with great difficulty from my aunt ]
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Random tweets from a BJP supporter, I have no idea what he is talking about
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628235260036300801
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628233615063818240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628121727097270272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628122009684324352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628122264110821376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628238616364457985
> It seems APites are copying the tactics of TRS & the TG protagonists, how shameful of these anti-national converts. How dare they!!
> They should be patriotic & support BJP & Modi no matter what..
> 
> Modi ji is always right. whether it be giving boring lectures on Mann ki baat, issuing ridiculous,unscientific which will hurt society like banning P#4@, giving long lectures on how he is against appeasement & then opening exclusive schems for Muslims like nayi umeed; giving interviews to NDTV or giving old time RSS buddhas important posts who believe in old superstitious, archaic nonsense & who want to force that nonsense on the rest of the nation
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Juggernautjatt Bhai, has Vinod Khanna(the local MP) gone to gurdaspur atleast once after the terrorist attack?
> 
> & have any political parties helped or consoled the families of those policeman who were martyred & the civilians who died



Looks worrying the PM should look into this matter


----------



## Darmashkian

He will not.. that;s why he has been staying away from AP as far as possible since being elected despite many invites by CBN(whether it be for the capital or for religious purposes or for inaugurating a new plant or something else).

He never intended to fulfill many of the promises made when they screwed AP.. Will he atleast kick out Venkaiah Naidu & make him the scapegoat?

If he doesn't that will prove that he was hand in glove with lying & going back on promises to the people of AP


Echo_419 said:


> Looks worrying the PM should look into this matter



EDIT1:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628046815837839360
Damage done by Hudhud more than 7,000 crore(According to a UN report)
Centre promised relief worth 1,000 crore, shameless fellows gave only 400 crore & left the other 600 crore hanging for months..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

Josef K said:


> Dude..I have often heard about this from righ-leaning writers and journalists in India (Rajiv Malhotra, R.Jagannathan, etc.). But I always thought this was overstated. Would love to hear more on this from you.



Well Christian missionaries especially American missionaries have had a strong presence in the Northern, North Western and Eastern provinces of Ceylon.. And both the Mannar and Jaffna diocese till recently came under the Church of South India centered in Madras.. So their influence is immense.. To date Bishop of Mannar Rayappu Joseph is considered to be a strong advocate of LTTE separatist agenda.. This enabled them to fund the campaign with the help of Western Church organizations and affiliated INGO's both in the West and operating out of Tamil Nadu 

And as you rightly mentioned almost all the leaders of Ceylonese Tamil nationalism including latter day insurgents like Prabhakaran (Who is malayalee in origin) were actually Christians not Hindu's

American Ceylon Mission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Church of South India | CSI Chennai Diocese | CSI Diocese of Madras

S. J. V. Chelvanayakam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - *Samuel James Veluppillai Chelvanayakam*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> He will not.. that;s why he has been staying away from AP as far as possible since being elected despite many invites by CBN(whether it be for the capital or for religious purposes or for inaugurating a new plant or something else).
> 
> He never intended to fulfill many of the promises made when they screwed AP.. Will he atleast kick out Venkaiah Naidu & make him the scapegoat?
> 
> If he doesn't that will prove that he was hand in glove with lying & going back on promises to the people of AP
> 
> 
> EDIT1:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628046815837839360
> Damage done by Hudhud more than 7,000 crore(According to a UN report)
> Centre promised relief worth 1,000 crore, shameless fellows gave only 400 crore & left the other 600 crore hanging for months..



If what you are saying is true then it is truly sad.both AP & Central govt are pro growth & if they refuse to cooperate its truly sad though any reasons why this is happening g eveb though when both the BJP & TDP are pro growth


----------



## itachiii

jamahir said:


> ah, glorious secularism at work !!



whats wrong with it ?


----------



## ranjeet

Secular bhadralok doing secular bhadralokik things. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628271707606773760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628272285393141760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628272767108943872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628273562785222656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628274264957816832

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

itachiii said:


> whats wrong with it ?



hypocrisy... converting from hinduism to christianity ( i assume it was that ) is sickularism but converting back to aggressive hinduism is secularism??


----------



## Samudra Manthan

jamahir said:


> hypocrisy... converting from hinduism to christianity ( i assume it was that ) is sickularism but converting back to aggressive hinduism is secularism??



No one said converting from Hinduism to Christianity was sickularism, but protesting re-conversion of Christians to Hinduism was sickularism which you are guilty of. So this hypocrisy is entirely yours.

If anything Hindu groups asked for a ban on conversions which sickulars were not in favor of. Ab bugtho.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

jamahir said:


> hypocrisy... converting from hinduism to christianity ( i assume it was that ) is sickularism but converting back to aggressive hinduism is secularism??



aap kare toh chamatkar hain, jab hum kare toh balatkaar ?? and what is it with aggressive hinduism?? world hasn't seen one yet...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

mooppan said:


> I can't access to PDF/XVideos through my htc inbuilt browser(mine is Vodafone Karnataka)..But no such issues while using proxy servers like Opera mini/Mobile..very fast..



Was this case from day 1 or since saturday?


----------



## mooppan

nair said:


> Was this case from day 1 or since saturday?


no,
from the last 3-4 days,i think..though i am not sure.. I prefer opera mini/Mobile for browsing.inbuilt browser takes 2-3 minutes to load a page,i use it only for downloading songs or videos..



Marxist said:


> India is Hindu land and same for Kerala ,oh muralidharan's statement thats your last straw ?
> 
> KSC mani stabbed the Diwan ,not the royals ...I for your info that movie portrays Mani was a communist in reality he was RSP member ....


let it be..
yes,But it was due to that incident,which forced the ruling elites to accept the merger with Indian union..
socialist or communists,its only because of their hardship and struggles that we are now a part of India,not the travancore family nor their sanghi worshipers.mind it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Somnath Bharti wants to make Delhi safe for "beautiful women" | itimes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628459559812632578

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> no,
> from the last 3-4 days,i think..though i am not sure.. I prefer opera mini/Mobile for browsing.inbuilt browser takes 2-3 minutes to load a page,i use it only for downloading songs or videos..
> 
> 
> let it be..
> yes,But it was due to that incident,which forced the ruling elites to accept the merger with Indian union..
> socialist or communists,its only because of their hardship and struggles that we are now a part of India,not the travancore family nor their sanghi worshipers.mind it...



Of course these communists and socialists were Hindus better you remember such things Freedom struggle or Accession of princely states or Accession of Goa Hindus played important role....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Somnath Bharti wants to make Delhi safe for "beautiful women" | itimes
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628459559812632578

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Gibbs said:


> Well Christian missionaries especially American missionaries have had a strong presence in the Northern, North Western and Eastern provinces of Ceylon.. And both the Mannar and Jaffna diocese till recently came under the Church of South India centered in Madras.. So their influence is immense.. To date Bishop of Mannar Rayappu Joseph is considered to be a strong advocate of LTTE separatist agenda.. This enabled them to fund the campaign with the help of Western Church organizations and affiliated INGO's both in the West and operating out of Tamil Nadu
> 
> And as you rightly mentioned almost all the leaders of Ceylonese Tamil nationalism including latter day insurgents like Prabhakaran (Who is malayalee in origin) were actually Christians not Hindu's
> 
> American Ceylon Mission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Church of South India | CSI Chennai Diocese | CSI Diocese of Madras
> 
> S. J. V. Chelvanayakam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - *Samuel James Veluppillai Chelvanayakam*




Dharmic orgs of our countries should cooperate on such matters 


ranjeet said:


> Secular bhadralok doing secular bhadralokik things.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628271707606773760
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628272285393141760
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628272767108943872
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628273562785222656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628274264957816832



Secular riots are better than communal tension

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Josef K

mooppan said:


> hard to digest..Kanyakumari district had handful of Christians in 1850s..now they became majority(around 48%,51% -unofficial data) within 100 year,Most of those converts are from your own nadar community..I don't think they all converted within no time when some missionaries lured them in hospitals...Its possible to convert some 1000 or at most 10,000 in a district or in a locality with money,But an entire population of a district??..nothing,But they had less faith in Hinduism or a miracle??..



I am not from the nadar community. However to answer your question, I was only talking about the modus operandi of evangelists in the present time. If you want to know about how there were mass conversions, then you have to study the history of Dutch and Portuguese colonizations of these places. There are examples of how Dutch Huguenots giving patronages to Nadar villages to make them protestants and how Portuguese favored their rivals the Paravas to convert them to Catholics. Also, the feud between Nadars and Thevars led to a fraction of the former converting to protestants.



mooppan said:


> Religious tensions are also booming in TN,Terrorist jihadi groups like Al umma has its basa in TN..ongoing tensions between Hindu-Christian groups in Kanyakumari,Muslim-Hindu groups in ramanathapuram(where non Muslims are not allowed to entire in some Muslim majority areas) or the frequent caste tensions between two Hindu groups,eg-Dharmapuri violence...



Caste tensions are there. But when we are talking about religious tensions in Kerala, the Al Ummas of TN certainly cannot hold a candle to the organizations in Kerala.


----------



## mooppan

Josef K said:


> I am not from the nadar community. However to answer your question, I was only talking about the modus operandi of evangelists in the present time. If you want to know about how there were mass conversions, then you have to study the history of Dutch and Portuguese colonizations of these places. There are examples of how Dutch Huguenots giving patronages to Nadar villages to make them protestants and how Portuguese favored their rivals the Paravas to convert them to Catholics. Also, the feud between Nadars and Thevars led to a fraction of the former converting to protestants.


I am not sure about Dutch-Portuguese tactics..btw-Most of these conversion were happened in the 20th century and still going on,google-channar revolt,it was against the cruel polices of the high caste local rulers against the backward Hindu nadars,lot were converted during that time as a protest,note-Kanyakumari were a part of Travancore at that time..
Thevars are not a significant caste in Kanyakumari district,if i am not wrong..


----------



## Darmashkian

itachiii said:


> aap kare toh chamatkar hain, jab hum kare toh balatkaar ?? and what is it with aggressive hinduism?? world hasn't seen one yet...


What is aggressive Hinduism?? Can you please explain..

& TBH there is nothing wrong in conversions to Christianity/Islam. People are converting because they don't like Hinduism any more. Because Hinduism has failed them

& these "Hindu" organisations oppose the actions of missionaries. Actions which help the people & make their lives better

My Question: What is stopping these lazy fellows from doing the same?? All they want to do is make unnecessary speeches, threaten others & dream of an India where everybody speaks Hindi as their first language(most of these Hindu organisations are filled with Hindi-speaking chauvinists at the top) & hoard money for themselves..

The same goes to these spiritual gurus who charge money for their medicines ,courses & sessions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Josef K said:


> Caste tensions are there. But when we are talking about religious tensions in Kerala, the Al Ummas of TN certainly cannot hold a candle to the organizations in Kerala.


Religious tensions too..last year,i think..a hindu munnani leader was brutally murdered in TN??..read a news about some Muslims mob attacked a police station somewhere near Madras last week??..and its from your own Tamilnadu,where some Muslim youths posted a picture in the facebook wearing T-Shirts with ISIS slogans and flags and gone viral (But many hyper fake nationalists(including some Kerala ones) in this very forum mistaked them as Kerala Muslims)...Its same in TN.



Marxist said:


> Of course these communists and socialists were Hindus better you remember such things Freedom struggle or Accession of princely states or Accession of Goa Hindus played important role....


So now you want the credits of their hardship??...haha
of course they were largely from Hindu background(though most were atheist),But sanghis like you were against the merger with Indian union and sided with the ruling aristocrats at that time..now the very same sanghis in Kerala are giving patriotic certificates to others,what an irony??..yes,i do respect patriotic goan sanghis,not the ones from Kerala..
t


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Religious tensions too..last year,i think..a hindu munnani leader was brutally murdered in TN??..read a news about some Muslims mob attacked a police station somewhere near Madras last week??..and its from your own Tamilnadu,where some Muslim youths posted a picture in the facebook wearing T-Shirts with ISIS slogans and flags and gone viral (But many hyper fake nationalists(including some Kerala ones) in this very forum mistaked them as Kerala Muslims)...Its same in TN.
> 
> 
> So now you want the credits of their hardship??...haha
> of course they were largely from Hindu background(though most were atheist),But *sanghis like you *were against the merger with Indian union and sided with the ruling aristocrats at that time..now the very same sanghis in Kerala are giving patriotic certificates to others,what an irony??..yes,i do respect patriotic goan sanghis,not the ones from Kerala..
> t



Prove the bold part ?there is no historical reference to prove RSS or Hindu outfits supported diwan ,as usual you are making empty claims ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

From last few years in Akali-BJP rule there was a trend among leaders of Hindu Hot head organisations to do bad mouthing about Sikhs & get bodyguards in return from government. But now they must be regretting on their scheme. 
Guard pumps 16 bullets into Punjab Hindu outfit leader


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Darmashkian said:


> What is aggressive Hinduism?? Can you please explain..
> 
> & TBH there is nothing wrong in conversions to Christianity/Islam. People are converting because they don't like Hinduism any more. Because Hinduism has failed them
> 
> & these "Hindu" organisations oppose the actions of missionaries. Actions which help the people & make their lives better
> 
> My Question: What is stopping these lazy fellows from doing the same?? All they want to do is make unnecessary speeches, threaten others & dream of an India where everybody speaks Hindi as their first language(most of these Hindu organisations are filled with Hindi-speaking chauvinists at the top) & hoard money for themselves..
> 
> The same goes to these spiritual gurus who charge money for their medicines ,courses & sessions..



Yeah they should not charge money for their medicines, courses, and sessions. Instead they should loot and kill people like you to get the money to provide stuff free to others.


----------



## Darmashkian

Samudra Manthan said:


> Y*eah they should not charge money for their medicines, courses, and sessions.* Instead they should loot and kill people like you to get the money to provide stuff free to others.


Yes they should not charge money for medicines, courses ,schools & hospitals if they wish to carry out more ghar wapasis.

Your enemies are doing such stuff on a daily basis, don't you knoe that?
You are in power at North Block & South Block of New Delhi, Mumbai, Ranchi, Bhopal, Gandhinagar, Chandigarh & many states+corporations & I am not even taking into consideration donations from the rich & the aam aadmi.

Of course you can afford to do the same, some organisations like Art of Living(of Sri Sri Ravi Shankar) are working towards free edu, healthcare,housing, clean water & hygiene for the poor. In some cases they also give spiritual discourses,SO why can't RSS+VHP do the same?? Are they so incompetent or have they just chosen to laze around & relax

EDIT1:- I will repeat what I said above:-
My Question: What is stopping these lazy fellows from doing the same?? All they want to do is make unnecessary speeches, threaten others & dream of an India where everybody speaks Hindi as their first language(most of these Hindu organisations are filled with Hindi-speaking chauvinists at the top)..
I forgot to mention giving idiots who think like P.N. Oak a free hand & top positions in the govt.(not that their predecessors were any better)

Uttering nonsense like Sakshi Maharaj only generates bad PR & gets nothing done..

P.S:- Stop getting so emotional & try to refute in a logical manner -_- Attacking the messenger gets you no where

& people are leaving Hinduism too because of lack of faith in it+casteism.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Darmashkian said:


> Yes they should not charge money for medicines, courses ,schools & hospitals if they wish to carry out more ghar wapasis.



Yeah all those stuff grows free on the tree in your backyard and hence anyone can avail of it.



Darmashkian said:


> Your enemies are doing such stuff on a daily basis, don't you knoe that?
> You are in power at North Block & South Block of New Delhi, Mumbai, Ranchi, Bhopal, Gandhinagar, Chandigarh & many states+corporations & I am not even taking into consideration donations from the rich & the aam aadmi.



We are not in power to loot people. Unlike you seculars who used state funds for church building, Hindu govt's do not use state funds for Hindu activities. The temples are under the control of the govt in case you did not know. Much of free yoga classes, free ayurvedic doctor consultations, etc. etc. are already provided by the gurus and swamis in case you did not know. If you were not such an ignoramus you would not be talking from your behind about Hindu gurus your state having been the biggest of beneficiaries of Satya Sai Baba's trusts activities.



Darmashkian said:


> Of course you can afford to do the same, some organisations like Art of Living(of Sri Sri Ravi Shankar) are working towards free edu, healthcare,housing, clean water & hygiene for the poor. In some cases they also give spiritual discourses,SO why can't RSS+VHP do the same?? Are they so incompetent or have they just chosen to laze around & relax



What do you know about the work RSS does? Or VHP does? 

RSS ‘expert’ trains DU students in Northeast’s Hindu past | The Indian Express

Target northeast: How RSS plans to make region saffron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Samudra Manthan said:


> Yeah all those stuff grows free on the tree in your backyard and hence anyone can avail of it.
> 
> 
> 
> We are not in power to loot people. Unlike you seculars who used state funds for church building, Hindu govt's do not use state funds for Hindu activities. The temples are under the control of the govt in case you did not know. Much of free yoga classes, free ayurvedic doctor consultations, etc. etc. are already provided by the gurus and swamis in case you did not know. If you were not such an ignoramus you would not be talking from your behind about Hindu gurus your state having been the biggest of beneficiaries of Satya Sai Baba's trusts activities.



Read the rest of my post regarding funding, if you can get money for elections, then you can also get money for gharwapasis..There are millions of people willing to fund gharwapasis in India or if not that then they will be happy to fund free healthcare,edu,housing for the poor.

& you are not in power to loot people.. How Honest you guys are  I know it is tough for die hard political supporters like you to divulge your party's sources of funding, I can understand that, I too have faced that question in the part. & by the way I am no secular, I too have expressed my support for Hindutvawadi activities in the past

Regarding fake babas, I have no opinion about Sai Baba, we were never his worshippers. On the contrary my family members are firm bhakts of Sri Sri RaviShankar(or Guruji) here is the Sri Sri who I mentioned with some of your own RSS leaders & your Bhagwan Modi .












Here is his speech at the RSS's 3rd year Sangh Shiksha Varg on the stage with top RSS leaders





PM Modi congratulates Sri Sri Ravi Shankar for Colombia honour | Zee News

Sri Sri is politically closer to BJP & RSS compared to the other parties, also this time AOL volunteers were campaigning for Modi ji in full gear in 2014 & many of them supported BJP in 2009.

He also attended some Right Wing conference last year & gave his blessing to Prassana Vishwanathan's new Magazine-SwarajyaMag

& lastly TENS OF THOUSANDS are converting to Christianity EVERY YEAR. More & more people are leaving Hinduism.. These babas ,gurus & organisations clearly aren't doing enough. I don't remember seeing any of them doing anything to stop these missionaries in AP since 2004-2014. Many Temple priests & religious people have complained of lack of help from such organisations & the BJP.

P.S:- RSS provides free edu. to many poor tribal children in the form of shishu vidyalaya doesn't it?? @Nair saab sir

By the way are you also @manavantratuti??/@upanayarpuri @Samudra Manthan


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Darmashkian said:


> My Question: What is stopping these lazy fellows from doing the same?? All they want to do is make unnecessary speeches, threaten others & dream of an India where everybody speaks Hindi as their first language(most of these Hindu organisations are filled with Hindi-speaking chauvinists at the top)..
> I forgot to mention giving idiots who think like P.N. Oak a free hand & top positions in the govt.(not that their predecessors were any better)



This is the most nonsensical thing anyone can say. They do not dream of a country which speaks Hindi but a Sanskritized country. RSS started not in North India but in Maharashtra, the neighboring state of erstwhile AP. These are Prakrit/Marathi speakers who are leading the sanskritization drive and not Hindization.

PN Oak is worth a hundred thousand nonworthies like you any given day.



Darmashkian said:


> Uttering nonsense like Sakshi Maharaj only generates bad PR & gets nothing done..
> 
> P.S:- Stop getting so emotional & try to refute in a logical manner -_- Attacking the messenger gets you no where
> 
> & people are leaving Hinduism too because of lack of faith in it+casteism.



As far as I know Sakski Maharaj has not uttered anything objectionable. Yes, if you are still getting played on by the media, then there is not much anyone else can do about it. Your genes probably responsibile for your low IQ.

To hell with your caste caste caste harangue. No one is buying it anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*Former Malayali journalist joins ISIS
*
Former Malayali journalist joins ISIS

Former Kerala journo now a fundamentalist in Syria? Confusion over his allegiance remains | The News Minute

@nair @Nair saab @kurup @levina @SrNair check that guys FB posts in the second link
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> *Former Malayali journalist joins ISIS
> *
> Former Malayali journalist joins ISIS
> 
> Former Kerala journo now a fundamentalist in Syria? Confusion over his allegiance remains | The News Minute
> 
> @nair @Nair saab @kurup @levina @SrNair check that guys FB posts in the second link



Lol.... I tagged you in kerala corner......i guess we did simultaneously....

That idiot is from Thejas, the mouth piece of SDPI..........

I read this news in local news paper, but those guys did not mention the news paper he worked for.... Not that it was tough to guess.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Marxist said:


> *Former Malayali journalist joins ISIS
> *
> Former Malayali journalist joins ISIS
> 
> Former Kerala journo now a fundamentalist in Syria? Confusion over his allegiance remains | The News Minute
> 
> @nair @Nair saab @kurup @levina @SrNair check that guys FB posts in the second link



Kerala ka naam aur roshan hona hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> Lol.... I tagged you in kerala corner......i guess we did simultaneously....
> 
> That idiot is from Thejas, the mouth piece of SDPI..........



Janam TV showed this news last month ,Secular media is very late

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Samudra Manthan said:


> Kerala ka naam aur roshan hona hai.



Why Kerala???? there was a report by IB in which they have listed the number of people joined ISIS..... As far as i know they listed 1 guy from kerala....... Got any idea where the rest were from?



Marxist said:


> Janam TV showed this news last month ,Secular media is very late



Janam is the rival of Media one and Thejas vs janmabhoomi


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> Why Kerala???? there was a report by IB in which they have listed the number of people joined ISIS..... As far as i know they listed 1 guy from kerala....... Got any idea where the rest were from?
> 
> 
> 
> Janam is the rival of Media one and Thejas vs janmabhoomi



Some other news report says 3 keralities in ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Secular Bhadralok.






Not that Kolkata burning down is a bad thing.



nair said:


> Why Kerala???? there was a report by IB in which they have listed the number of people joined ISIS..... As far as i know they listed 1 guy from kerala....... Got any idea where the rest were from?



Marxist says 3 from Kerala out of the 7 from all over India.

Finally, some relief for our poor discriminated Brahmins.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628489978738274304

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Samudra Manthan said:


> Secular Bhadralok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Kolkata burning down is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Marxist says 3 from Kerala out of the 7 from all over India.
> 
> Finally, some relief for our poor discriminated Brahmins.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628489978738274304



13 terrorists of Indian origin was in ISIS 6 dead ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Marxist said:


> 13 terrorists of Indian origin was in ISIS 6 dead ...3 is an un official figure



The numbers would have been way higher but for vigilance by our IB. They tracked down and counseled a huge number of these psychos and got their families involved to prevent them from flying to Syria/Iraq.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628605352695631872






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628605091453407233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628483338420944896

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

nair said:


> Why Kerala???? there was a report by IB in which they have listed the number of people joined ISIS..... As far as i know they listed 1 guy from kerala....... Got any idea where the rest were from?
> 
> 
> 
> Janam is the rival of Media one and Thejas vs janmabhoomi


can't blame non Keralite sanghis like samudra mandhan..its the shameless Kerala sanghis,who are hell bend against the Muslims and Christians in Kerala,by exaggerating stuffs,mostly they open their mouth about Kerala or Malayalis just to speak ill about us,at least telegu/tamil sanghis try to defend their state,when a common cause arises..
coming to the question,There is only one recruit from Kerala(as per media report),most others are from Mumbai,Bangalore(samudra manthan's homeland),UP and Andra..janam TV is a Kerala sanghi owned establishment,so naturally ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> *Former Malayali journalist joins ISIS
> *
> Former Malayali journalist joins ISIS
> 
> Former Kerala journo now a fundamentalist in Syria? Confusion over his allegiance remains | The News Minute
> 
> @nair @Nair saab @kurup @levina @SrNair check that guys FB posts in the second link


That @ss 
May they make this journo clean their toilets!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Anyone saw the communistkiller hashtag on twitter? 

This sh!t is not funny not anymore, we might not know the language down under but enough is enough. Some demographic changes are in order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


> The numbers would have been way higher but for vigilance by our IB. They tracked down and counseled a huge number of these psychos and got their families involved to prevent them from flying to Syria/Iraq.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628605352695631872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628605091453407233
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628483338420944896


I think we should let these people go & if they try to return IRS unmarked graves for them



ranjeet said:


> Anyone saw the communistkiller hashtag on twitter?
> 
> This sh!t is not funny not anymore, we might not know the language down under but enough is enough. Some demographic changes are in order.



Do tell more what about that hashtag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Do tell more what about that hashtag


BJP started this exhibition about how people in Kerala are killing hindus under the disguise of Secularism. Pictures they have on that hashtag ... quite brutal to be honest.



Echo_419 said:


> Do tell more what about that hashtag


check the pics out on this link. 
#CommunistKillers - Twitter Search

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> BJP started this exhibition about how people in Kerala are killing hindus under the disguise of Secularism. Pictures they have on that hashtag ... quite brutal to be honest.
> 
> 
> check the pics out on this link.
> #CommunistKillers - Twitter Search



We need to do.something about this


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> We need to do.something about this


No doubt about that, we need to send some jats down there. 

@magudi @Nair saab @SrNair @Marxist

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> We need to do.something about this




Don't worry.. Mein hoon na



ranjeet said:


> No doubt about that, we need to send some jats down there.
> 
> @magudi @Nair saab @SrNair @Marxist



Bhai Send karsevaks also in Sabarmati express 

**** ban and Maggi ban lifted? #RGwithsunnyleone

@Darmashkian thx for the updates mate, i get most of the news frm APites i follow on Twitter. They had also predicted this a few months back. Also now they've turned from half hostile to full hostile! Can't blame them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Bhai Send karsevaks also in Sabarmati express



We'll put the meat cleavers to the non believers. Just trust us Northerners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Juggernautjatt said:


> From last few years in Akali-BJP rule there was a trend among leaders of Hindu Hot head organisations to do bad mouthing about Sikhs & get bodyguards in return from government. But now they must be regretting on their scheme.
> Guard pumps 16 bullets into Punjab Hindu outfit leader



Very little difference between people like you and the terrorist sympathisers sitting across our western bordr. Apparently a guy getting killed is hilarious, oh but wait, he was a Hindu, rofl right?

In case there was any doubt left what Punjab AAP and its supporters stood for, here it is for everyone to see, disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> No doubt about that, we need to send some jats down there.
> 
> @magudi @Nair saab @SrNair @Marxist



Jaldi jaldi. Time waste nah karo. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Samudra Manthan said:


> This is the most nonsensical thing anyone can say. They do not dream of a country which speaks Hindi but a Sanskritized country. RSS started not in North India but in Maharashtra, the neighboring state of erstwhile AP. These are Prakrit/Marathi speakers who are leading the sanskritization drive and not Hindization.
> 
> PN Oak is worth a hundred thousand nonworthies like you any given day.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know *Sakski Maharaj has not uttered anything objectionable.* Yes, if you are still getting played on by the media, then there is not much anyone else can do about it. Your genes probably responsibile for your low IQ.
> 
> To hell with your caste caste caste harangue. No one is buying it anymore.



*Sakski Maharaj has not uttered anything objectionable- T*ell that to the rest of the nation, of course hate mongers & bhakts like you have no problem with what he has said.

_Oak's claims, e.g. that Christianity and Islam are both derivatives of Hinduism, or that Vatican City, Kaaba, Westminster Abbey and the Taj Mahal were once Hindu temples to Shiva,[1] and their reception in Indian popular culture have been noted by observers of contemporary Indian society. In addition to this Oak again asserted that the Vatican was allegedly originally a Vedic creation called Vatika and that the Papacy was also originally a Vedic Priesthood._
P. N. Oak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Except the Taj Mahal claim which makes some sense, the rest make good comedy. Who will take such a man seriously . 
But seriously, He can find a link b/w any place on the planet & Hinduism  

& live in your delusion that caste has no role, the relatives of those SCs who were slaughtered by Upper castes in Massacres are leaving Hinduism when justice wasn't given. The Maximum conversions are from the SC & ST category in AP & TG.
A new class of "Dalit Christians" is emerging.

Now continue living in your delusion that nobody is converting because of caste & just like those Bengalis who accept illegal immigrants from Bangaldesh because they were their Bengali "brothers & sisters", you will receive a rude shock one day in the future.




magudi said:


> Don't worry.. Mein hoon na
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai Send karsevaks also in Sabarmati express
> 
> **** ban and Maggi ban lifted? #RGwithsunnyleone
> 
> @Darmashkian thx for the updates mate, i get most of the news frm APites i follow on Twitter. They had also predicted this a few months back. Also now they've turned from half hostile to full hostile! Can't blame them


deebee on Twitter: "The real black day for democracy after emergency was the 23 minutes midnight masala during passage of AP Reorg Bill"

THIS was what was promised to us:-






& now look what has happened





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628523493248765952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628583649818980352
$#*@(*& BhaJaPa, even Jammu is angry with these traitors

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628539733472210945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628609878303465472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628625648790016000
JP on Twitter: "Unlike other CM's including BJP ruled, CBN chanted Modi vision from World Economic forum to latest Japan Visit. But BJP guys blame @ncbn ."
Atleast Congress rewards those who vote for them & work for them, these shameless fellows just ignore & forget them. That's why ABV got kicked out despite doing a good job & why UPA got a second chance

BJP Bhakts on twitter are rushing to defend their party & are abusing CBN,his caste & APites left & right. To some people, party matter more than self-respect & the nation.
Now why does that remind me of some Congressis & AAPtard??

See what jumla ji says about CBN here 
There is lots that can be done and I have a blueprint for the development of Seemandhra: Narendra Modi campaigns in Andhra Pradesh

jumla ji at a campaign rally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628618882568171520-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eventhough I support TDP for AP, let me tell you @itachiii that I am from a family which has always chosen the BJP over the TDP(centre & state).My grandmother is one of the firmest supporters of RSS I have ever seen & doesn't like CB

I will not speak about them,but I definitely will choose the TDP over the BJP & the RSS anyday after seeing their attitude towards AP
Satanic Karma on Twitter: "Dear BJP , next time when you announce a policy please do announce date for its U-Turn as well - Yours Sincerely Ex- Supporter"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT1:-
There are few netas in India who are actually helping poor brahmins:-[Brahmins aren't a prosperous community in AP,many Brahmins are quite poor]

This could also illustrate the shift of the Brahmin community in AP towards the TDP from the Congress. But they could have been in the BJP camp if the BJP had been more honest & hardworking...
@Echo_419 @Nair saab @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Samudra Manthan said:


> The numbers would have been way higher but for vigilance by our IB. They tracked down and counseled a huge number of these psychos and got their families involved to prevent them from flying to Syria/Iraq.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628605352695631872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628605091453407233
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628483338420944896



3 is the official figure ,Media report is based on intelligence sources ,...sorry for the wrong info in earlier post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> Jaldi jaldi. Time waste nah karo. LOL.


We need to change demographics no doubt about that though.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> We need to change demographics no doubt about that though.



With Bangladeshis making up bulk of the immigrants to Kerala, things do not look so good for us Hindus.


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> With Bangladeshis making up bulk of the immigrants to Kerala, things do not look so good for us Hindus.


I hope this exhibit in Delhi will bring about required changes. Delhi media hardly focus on things happening outside delhi.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> I hope this exhibit in Delhi will bring about required changes. Delhi media hardly focus on things happening outside delhi.



Unless it is a sustained campaign I see it being ignored by the media. After all it threatens their Idea of India and secularism.


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> Unless it is a sustained campaign I see it being ignored by the media. After all it threatens their Idea of India and secularism.


It was BJP sponsored and considering Amit Shah is making regular trips down to kerala, it gives me a hope but I agree with your point about the sustained campaign is a must.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

CPI (M) has morphed into an ISIS like body given their penchant for chopping heads of Hindus. Two beheadings this week in Kannur district of Kerala.

Hindu Activist Murdered in Kerala | Hindu Human Rights Online News Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Ajit Doval talking about media and it's role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## micky

J&K: 2 jawans killed as terrorists attack BSF convoy near Samroli
The Indian Express - ‎2 minutes ago‎

After Ajmal Kasab, another terrorist captured alive in J&K's Udhampur; 3 *...*

*[URL='http://www.abplive.in/india/2015/08/05/article674084.ece/Pakistani-militant-Qasim-Khan-captured-alive-in-Kashmir-attack']Pakistani militant Qasim Khan captured alive in Kashmir attack*[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Human Trafficking: Catholic Priest Booked -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


> CPI (M) has morphed into an ISIS like body given their penchant for chopping heads of Hindus. Two beheadings this week in Kannur district of Kerala.
> 
> Hindu Activist Murdered in Kerala | Hindu Human Rights Online News Magazine




Muje lakta hai Kerala mein Hindu hijda ban gaya hai srsly WTF is wrong with keralite Hindus



Samudra Manthan said:


> Human Trafficking: Catholic Priest Booked -The New Indian Express



Secularism pe hamla hai yeh


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628855505545330688

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> *Sakski Maharaj has not uttered anything objectionable- T*ell that to the rest of the nation, of course hate mongers & bhakts like you have no problem with what he has said.
> 
> _Oak's claims, e.g. that Christianity and Islam are both derivatives of Hinduism, or that Vatican City, Kaaba, Westminster Abbey and the Taj Mahal were once Hindu temples to Shiva,[1] and their reception in Indian popular culture have been noted by observers of contemporary Indian society. In addition to this Oak again asserted that the Vatican was allegedly originally a Vedic creation called Vatika and that the Papacy was also originally a Vedic Priesthood._
> P. N. Oak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Except the Taj Mahal claim which makes some sense, the rest make good comedy. Who will take such a man seriously .
> But seriously, He can find a link b/w any place on the planet & Hinduism
> 
> & live in your delusion that caste has no role, the relatives of those SCs who were slaughtered by Upper castes in Massacres are leaving Hinduism when justice wasn't given. The Maximum conversions are from the SC & ST category in AP & TG.
> A new class of "Dalit Christians" is emerging.
> 
> Now continue living in your delusion that nobody is converting because of caste & just like those Bengalis who accept illegal immigrants from Bangaldesh because they were their Bengali "brothers & sisters", you will receive a rude shock one day in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> deebee on Twitter: "The real black day for democracy after emergency was the 23 minutes midnight masala during passage of AP Reorg Bill"
> 
> THIS was what was promised to us:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & now look what has happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628523493248765952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628583649818980352
> $#*@(*& BhaJaPa, even Jammu is angry with these traitors
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628539733472210945
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628609878303465472
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628625648790016000
> JP on Twitter: "Unlike other CM's including BJP ruled, CBN chanted Modi vision from World Economic forum to latest Japan Visit. But BJP guys blame @ncbn ."
> Atleast Congress rewards those who vote for them & work for them, these shameless fellows just ignore & forget them. That's why ABV got kicked out despite doing a good job & why UPA got a second chance
> 
> BJP Bhakts on twitter are rushing to defend their party & are abusing CBN,his caste & APites left & right. To some people, party matter more than self-respect & the nation.
> Now why does that remind me of some Congressis & AAPtard??
> 
> See what jumla ji says about CBN here
> There is lots that can be done and I have a blueprint for the development of Seemandhra: Narendra Modi campaigns in Andhra Pradesh
> 
> jumla ji at a campaign rally
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628618882568171520-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Eventhough I support TDP for AP, let me tell you @itachiii that I am from a family which has always chosen the BJP over the TDP(centre & state).My grandmother is one of the firmest supporters of RSS I have ever seen & doesn't like CB
> 
> I will not speak about them,but I definitely will choose the TDP over the BJP & the RSS anyday after seeing their attitude towards AP
> Satanic Karma on Twitter: "Dear BJP , next time when you announce a policy please do announce date for its U-Turn as well - Yours Sincerely Ex- Supporter"
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> EDIT1:-
> There are few netas in India who are actually helping poor brahmins:-[Brahmins aren't a prosperous community in AP,many Brahmins are quite poor]
> 
> This could also illustrate the shift of the Brahmin community in AP towards the TDP from the Congress. But they could have been in the BJP camp if the BJP had been more honest & hardworking...
> @Echo_419 @Nair saab @Star Wars



Understandbly you are pissed hopefully Modi & team will be Abel to fix this & you will get your due


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Echo_419 said:


> Muje lakta hai Kerala mein Hindu hijda ban gaya hai srsly WTF is wrong with keralite Hindus



Woh beef parotta khayega aur secularism ke tarane sunayega.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628834523627675648











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628852285087485952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628854159047966720

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


> Woh beef parotta khayega aur secularism ke tarane sunayega.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628834523627675648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628852285087485952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628854159047966720



Hindus are responsible for their own demise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> Human Trafficking: Catholic Priest Booked -The New Indian Express


wow,so a Christian priest was booked in a state(which is widely believed to be under secular chrislamist rule) with a Christian CM,5 Christian ministers with a support of more than 25 Christian MLAs,can't believe..
its the real secularism,not the sanghism where a PEDOPHILE fake babas like asramam bapu can have space in the studying textbooks of Rajasthan government..


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Roybot said:


> Very little difference between people like you and the terrorist sympathisers sitting across our western bordr. Apparently a guy getting killed is hilarious, oh but wait, he was a Hindu, rofl right?
> 
> In case there was any doubt left what Punjab AAP and its supporters stood for, here it is for everyone to see, disgusting.


So according to you I should celebrate only deaths of Muslim & Sikh radicals. Apparently every Hindu on this planet is a saint......
That guy Manish Sood was a hate monger bastard & was responsible for spreading communal venom in society, oh but wait, he was a hindu & that is why he deserves bodyguards not jail. I forgot that only minority people are terrorists in this country & their hangings should be celebrated. There is no difference between you & fascists of Nazi Germany, disgusting 

& lastly, you & everyone here should get one thing clear that only thing now we Punjabis are rising against is crime & rightism promoting fascist coalition government of Punjab & nothing else.


----------



## Roybot

Juggernautjatt said:


> So according to you I should celebrate only deaths of Muslim & Sikh radicals. Apparently every Hindu on this planet is a saint......
> That guy Manish Sood was a hate monger bastard & was responsible for spreading communal venom in society, oh but wait, he was a hindu & that is why he deserves bodyguards not jail. I forgot that only minority people are terrorists in this country & their hangings should be celebrated. There is no difference between you & fascists of Nazi Germany, disgusting
> 
> & lastly, you & everyone here should get one thing clear that only thing now we Punjabis are rising against is crime & rightism promoting fascist coalition government of Punjab & nothing else.



He might have been a goon, but he did not kill anyone like that terrorist scum Jagtar Singh Hawada. The only reason you are happy about his death is that he happened to slap the terrorist scum Jagtar Singh Hawada, and that's it, that's how intolerant you are now.

You might as well be the guy in black coat, No difference between you and him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628887352165842944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> wow,so a Christian priest was booked in a state(which is widely believed to be under secular chrislamist rule) with a Christian CM,5 Christian ministers with a support of more than 25 Christian MLAs,can't believe..
> its the real secularism,not the sanghism where a PEDOPHILE fake babas like asramam bapu can have space in the studying textbooks of Rajasthan government..



He was arrested based on report from Foreigners Regional Registration Office and IB ,not much to boast ....iF immigration department gave report there are no options left for police

And this is also kerala model secularism (
Booked for raping minor, Kerala priest on the run | The Indian Express ) ..till today he is not arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Apparently the villagers were citizens of J&K and not of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 244037
> 
> 
> Apparently the villagers were citizens of J&K and not of India



They want those guys to be outed so that they can be targeted by extremists.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628906235056623617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628911295501172736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615777837480448000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Roybot said:


> He might have been a goon, but he did not kill anyone like that terrorist scum Jagtar Singh Hawada.


So can you tell me why your so called nationalist party is giving bodyguards to a 'goon' ?
That guy was provoking communal tensions which could have resulted in killing in both communities. These radicals ( of both religions) are pushing Punjab back to militancy days. You should be ashamed of yourself for supporting ideologies & elements threatening peace & harmony in the country. 
So you want to first wait for that guy to kill a sikh & then adjuge him ? right?



Roybot said:


> The only reason you are happy about his death is that he happened to slap the terrorist scum Jagtar Singh Hawada, and that's it, that's how intolerant you are now.


You are free what you want to think in your desperate mind about me but the fact is for me Khalistanis & Hindu Rashtra fans are same. Both ideologies are based on communal hatred.
No lets talk about that slap incident. It is on youtube, so watch it with open eyes that he first tries to attack hawara in court complex . It is the duty of police to check terrorism & Punjab Police was doing it. Before jumping into defence of that scum Bunty Sud just tell me why he was interfering into police process ? 
His intension was to become a hero of hindus & to get bodyguards for status symbol. But his strategy went wrong & instead got an embarrassing slap from Hawara. 
What an irony, he did all this to get bodyguards & got killed by his bodyguard in the end.



Roybot said:


> You might as well be the guy in black coat, No difference between you and him.


Although I mostly stay away from putting myself into mud slinging with sanghis but even I can say that You might as well be the guy in black T-shirt, No difference between you and him.


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> He was arrested based on report from Foreigners Regional Registration Office and IB ,not much to boast ....iF immigration department gave report there are no options left for police
> 
> And this is also kerala model secularism (
> Booked for raping minor, Kerala priest on the run | The Indian Express ) ..till today he is not arrested


yah,there are many such babas,padres and mullahs in India,thats not the case here..
We didn't put his 'pedo' face in the school textbooks as greatest Indian saint ever nor defending his activities in the public nor worshiping him as a god figure...


----------



## Star Wars

mooppan said:


> We didn't put his 'pedo' face in the school textbooks as greatest Indian saint ever nor defending his activities in the public nor worshiping him as a god figure...



Sorry to burst your bubble but that story was false as clarified later.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628915007766409216
Rudali brigade seems to be arming themselves...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Star Wars said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but that story was false as clarified later.


yah after killing 10 witnesses including a key one in this case..very much close to the current vyapam scenario..


----------



## Tridibans

Juggernautjatt said:


> So can you tell me why your so called nationalist party is giving bodyguards to a 'goon' ?
> That guy was provoking communal tensions which could have resulted in killing in both communities. These radicals ( of both religions) are pushing Punjab back to militancy days. You should be ashamed of yourself for supporting ideologies & elements threatening peace & harmony in the country.
> So you want to first wait for that guy to kill a sikh & then adjuge him ? right?
> 
> 
> You are free what you want to think in your desperate mind about me but the fact is for me Khalistanis & Hindu Rashtra fans are same. Both ideologies are based on communal hatred.
> No lets talk about that slap incident. It is on youtube, so watch it with open eyes that he first tries to attack hawara in court complex . It is the duty of police to check terrorism & Punjab Police was doing it. Before jumping into defence of that scum Bunty Sud just tell me why he was interfering into police process ?
> His intension was to become a hero of hindus & to get bodyguards for status symbol. But his strategy went wrong & instead got an embarrassing slap from Hawara.
> What an irony, he did all this to get bodyguards & got killed by his bodyguard in the end.
> 
> 
> Although I mostly stay away from putting myself into mud slinging with sanghis but even I can say that You might as well be the guy in black T-shirt, No difference between you and him.
> View attachment 244044




I always read your posts even though you are an AAP supporter as I am quite practical and in a democracy every voice should be heard equally. But after reading few of your recent posts, it seems you are hateful of Hindus and everything you don't like, you term it as extremist Hinduism or some other names.

Will ignore you and your posts from now onwards! You are no different than Owaisi or Bajrang Dal. Ciao!


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> yah,there are many such babas,padres and mullahs in India,thats not the case here..
> We didn't put his 'pedo' face in the school textbooks as greatest Indian saint ever nor defending his activities in the public nor worshiping him as a god figure...



The case is pedo priest is not arrested by secular govt ...and Ashram's case That News was proven fake and news paper published it admitted the mistake .check post 38977..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachiii

Darmashkian said:


> What is aggressive Hinduism?? Can you please explain..
> 
> & TBH there is nothing wrong in conversions to Christianity/Islam. People are converting because *they don't like Hinduism any more. Because Hinduism has failed them*


lol you really think that is the reason for people converting to christinianity?? half of the churches being built in villages dont even call themselves as churches, come to anantapur, you will see them with the names like "_marry mata devalayam_" (mother marry temple) .. initially they call it an extension of hinduism in order to establish a base.. just today I came from srisilam there was a church even on the top of srisailam hill.. somehow the poor tribals saved enough money to build such a luxurious church on hills right ?? 



Darmashkian said:


> My Question: *What is stopping these lazy fellows from doing the same??* All they want to do is make unnecessary speeches, threaten others & dream of an India where everybody speaks Hindi as their first language(most of these Hindu organisations are filled with Hindi-speaking chauvinists at the top) & hoard money for themselves..
> 
> The same goes to these spiritual gurus who charge money for their medicines ,courses & sessions..



If you need a straight answer then it is this, HINDUS as a lot are dumb, coward and meak especially the upper castes they would sell this religion for few bucks.. It was always low caste hindus that stood for hindu cause and now plans are being drawn to alienate these backward castes from hinduism.. unless people from backward castes take the cause of hinduism on there back we will be only falling down..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> The case is pedo priest is not arrested by secular govt ...and Ashram's case That News was proven fake and news paper published it admitted the mistake .check post 38977..


everyone knows about this case and how he managed to escaped from it..so please,...I don't support any pedos even if he is a pope or bishop..
I am quite amazed to see the support he getting from the so called educated elites like you ...never seen this attitude from a Pakistani or anyother nationalities in this forum..shame...


----------



## itachiii

ranjeet said:


> BJP started this exhibition about how people in Kerala are killing hindus under the disguise of Secularism. Pictures they have on that hashtag ... quite brutal to be honest.
> 
> 
> check the pics out on this link.
> #CommunistKillers - Twitter Search



either we have to buckle up and fight for ourselves or watch next gen hindus getting poached, killed and getting exterminated..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

itachiii said:


> either we have to buckle up and fight for ourselves or watch next gen hindus getting poached, killed and getting exterminated..


Nah, no one is going to be left behind, not no more. Communists exploited the language barrier to create a wedge between hindus. But not no more.



Tridibans said:


> I always read your posts even though you are an AAP supporter as I am quite practical and in a democracy every voice should be heard equally. But after reading few of your recent posts, it seems you are hateful of Hindus and everything you don't like, you term it as extremist Hinduism or some other names.
> 
> Will ignore you and your posts from now onwards! You are no different than Owaisi or Bajrang Dal. Ciao!


Sorry bro, but I don't agree with your conclusion. Punjab is a unique case. BJP's partner Akali has destroyed Punjab with drugs. 
I have had interactions with @Juggernautjatt many times. He just want what's best for his state. Akalis failed them big time. 

Ask us Haryanvis about Punjab. we used to envy them but drugs have spoiled the social fabric and the younger generation there. Punjab is one state I wouldn't mind AAP government there but only if Punjabi social activists are allowed to run the state unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> So can you tell me why your so called nationalist party is giving bodyguards to a 'goon' ?
> That guy was provoking communal tensions which could have resulted in killing in both communities. These radicals ( of both religions) are pushing Punjab back to militancy days. You should be ashamed of yourself for supporting ideologies & elements threatening peace & harmony in the country.
> So you want to first wait for that guy to kill a sikh & then adjuge him ? right?
> 
> 
> You are free what you want to think in your desperate mind about me but the fact is for me Khalistanis & Hindu Rashtra fans are same. Both ideologies are based on communal hatred.
> No lets talk about that slap incident. It is on youtube, so watch it with open eyes that he first tries to attack hawara in court complex . It is the duty of police to check terrorism & Punjab Police was doing it. Before jumping into defence of that scum Bunty Sud just tell me why he was interfering into police process ?
> His intension was to become a hero of hindus & to get bodyguards for status symbol. But his strategy went wrong & instead got an embarrassing slap from Hawara.
> What an irony, he did all this to get bodyguards & got killed by his bodyguard in the end.
> 
> 
> Although I mostly stay away from putting myself into mud slinging with sanghis but even I can say that You might as well be the guy in black T-shirt, No difference between you and him.
> View attachment 244044



I always read your post despite you being a hardcore AAP supporter but after seeing this hate of yours for Hinduism & like minded people I will ignore you from now on.



ranjeet said:


> Nah, no one is going to be left behind, not no more. Communists exploited the language barrier to create a wedge between hindus. But not no more.
> 
> 
> Sorry bro, but I don't agree with your conclusion. Punjab is a unique case. BJP's partner Akali has destroyed Punjab with drugs.
> I have had interactions with @Juggernautjatt many times. He just want what's best for his state. Akalis failed them big time.
> 
> Ask us Haryanvis about Punjab. we used to envy them but drugs have spoiled the social fabric and the younger generation there. Punjab is one state I wouldn't mind AAP government there but only if Punjabi social activists are allowed to run the state unit.



Do read it posts about Hinduism & RSS,if he hates Akalis then why hate RSS or Hindus.RSS even helps Sikhs his post show that he has a poor understanding of the sangh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Do read it posts about Hinduism & RSS,if he hates Akalis then why hate RSS or Hindus.RSS even helps Sikhs his post show that he has a poor understanding of the sangh


Akalis are partners of BJP, hence his hate for them is obvious. You can't differentiate them two in Punjab bro. But inspite of being a hardcore right wing nut ... I will stand up for my Sikh brothers. They have been wronged on many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

local BJP leader killed in Bihar


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629169897503789060

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629181031380156416
Who is she referring to ?






Sonia Gandhi, egg on face moment...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629169897503789060
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629181031380156416
> Who is she referring to ?


She is female version of Jaitly, have many friends across the benches.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> She is female version of Jaitly, have many friends across the benches.



they probably feel upset at her "betrayal"


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> She is female version of Jaitly, have many friends across the benches.


what are you talking about sirji


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> they probably feel upset at her "betrayal"



Yeah, she has been quietly doing her job. No controversial statement from her made her "friends" a bit nervous.


GURU DUTT said:


> what are you talking about sirji



Wasn't Sushma in Advani camp?



Star Wars said:


> View attachment 244182
> 
> 
> Sonia Gandhi, egg on face moment...



She forced him to delete the tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629179023575392257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629159572104593408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629175717062836224





One more tweet that Sonia must get deleted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628199901185228800







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629211527657078784

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629223341082083328

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Akalis are partners of BJP, hence his hate for them is obvious. You can't differentiate them two in Punjab bro. But inspite of being a hardcore right wing nut ... I will stand up for my Sikh brothers. They have been wronged on many times.


I would like to share a real story with you bro because I think you are one of the few sane members here:
During militancy some RSS members were killed by Khalistani militants in my native city. Government announced jobs for their children but later neglected & abandoned them . In 2002 after completing their study they approached with their case to my father (who was serving as a government officer). Their economic condition was quite bad at that time & their case files were facing hurdles in corrupt bureaucracy. Everyone was demanding hefty cash from them. But due to year long efforts of my father they succeeded in getting government job without paying a single penny. Now all four of them are well settled. They are now close with us like a family. Majority of my friends in my personal & professional life are Hindus although I am living in a sikh majority state. In Punjab Hindus & Sikhs share a very close bonding.
Guys like @Roybot @Tridibans @Echo_419 & along with some other radicals of PDF are either unaware of situation of Punjab or they just hate Sikhs for their liking towards AAP instead of BJP. They are totally ignorant about what Akali & BJP is doing in state. Both parties are promoting activities of Khalistanis & Hindu fringe groups to create feelings of hate among people. This strategy will help in diverting people's attention from drugs & other state issues & create a vote bank for them in 2017 elections.
All of these guys cheer my posts when I criticize Sikh & Muslim radicals but when I criticize Hindu radicals suddenly I become a Pakistani for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> I would like to share a real story with you bro because I think you are one of the few sane members here:
> During militancy some RSS members were killed by Khalistani militants in my native city. Government announced jobs for their children but later neglected & abandoned them . In 2002 after completing their study they approached with their case to my father (who was serving as a government officer). Their economic condition was quite bad at that time & their case files were facing hurdles in corrupt bureaucracy. Everyone was demanding hefty cash from them. But due to year long efforts of my father they succeeded in getting government job without paying a single penny. Now all four of them are well settled. They are now close with us like a family. Majority of my friends in my personal & professional life are Hindus although I am living in a sikh majority state. In Punjab Hindus & Sikhs share a very close bonding.
> Guys like @Roybot @Tridibans @Echo_419 & along with some other radicals of PDF are either unaware of situation of Punjab or they just hate Sikhs for their liking towards AAP instead of BJP. They are totally ignorant about what Akali & BJP is doing in state. Both parties are promoting activities of Khalistanis & Hindu fringe groups to create feelings of hate among people. This strategy will help in diverting people's attention from drugs & other state issues & create a vote bank for them in 2017 elections.
> All of these guys cheer my posts when I criticize Sikh & Muslim radicals but when I criticize Hindu radicals suddenly I become a Pakistani for them.




You can't blame us for hating AAP, they handed us a real bitter defeat in delhi. 
And I agree with your point about changing focus from drugs and state issues towards religious polarization. Amit Shah visited Punjab and promised to tackle drugs menace in the state, but nothing has been done on it so far. At least its not in public knowledge. If BJP is serious about delivering development and good governance, they must focus on state issues than other things.


----------



## Star Wars

Find out what is funny in this picture 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629234104895016960
Appeasing Hindus ??

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kurup

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 244232
> 
> 
> Find out what is funny in this picture



Isn't that obvious ?? MMS and placard ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 244232
> 
> 
> Find out what is funny in this picture


Oh the irony. Brilliantly caught though


----------



## magudi

kurup said:


> Isn't that obvious ?? MMS and placard ...



He should just quit politics now and join some think thank on economy or something,


----------



## kurup

magudi said:


> He should just quit politics now and join some think thank on economy or something,



True .... he will never be a good politician .... he is not made for that .


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> He should just quit politics now and join some think thank on economy or something,



I seriously feel sorry for him sometimes, the way he is literally remote controlled by Sonia Gandhi is sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> He should just quit politics now and join some think thank on economy or something,


I think he should join a laughter club. At least he will get to laugh at his own misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Newslaundry – Does the Congress party owe India reparations?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Newslaundry – Does the Congress party owe India reparations?


Beautiful, this deserves a thread of its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Beautiful, this deserves a thread of its own.



Make it


----------



## magudi

VIP Lunch Break for Billionaire Who Drove Hummer Into Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629194218464874496






This is the least AU could do for Dr. Kalam Sir..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> You can't blame us for hating AAP, they handed us a real bitter defeat in delhi.
> And I agree with your point about changing focus from drugs and state issues towards religious polarization. Amit Shah visited Punjab and promised to tackle drugs menace in the state, but nothing has been done on it so far. At least its not in public knowledge. If BJP is serious about delivering development and good governance, they must focus on state issues than other things.


Punjab BJP is repulsing its own honest leaders like Navjot Kaur Sidhu for opposing Badals. Like Akalis they are also focusing on polarization of votes instead of development agenda. Even KPS Gill has recently raised his concerns over BJP leaders attending bhogs & ceremonies of ex militants & their families.
Only Captain Amrinder Singh has shown a clear stand on this issue. According to him he is totally against Khalistan & its followers and only wants to talk about development of state nothing else. That is why captain's popularity is rising nowdays. Although some other leaders of his party are interested in vote bank politics. IMO there is going to be a tough competition in 2017 between AAP & Congress (only if they will project Captain Amrinder as their CM candidate)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> VIP Lunch Break for Billionaire Who Drove Hummer Into Guard



Gods own cuntry 

I think Sonia Maino is clearly loosing it. From stopping all function of parliment, asking her CM's,not attend niti ayog meeting, Not allowing terror attack or flood situation being discussed to making her CM's delete the tweet after her blunder. She is quiet clearly in Panic mode..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> I would like to share a real story with you bro because I think you are one of the few sane members here:
> During militancy some RSS members were killed by Khalistani militants in my native city. Government announced jobs for their children but later neglected & abandoned them . In 2002 after completing their study they approached with their case to my father (who was serving as a government officer). Their economic condition was quite bad at that time & their case files were facing hurdles in corrupt bureaucracy. Everyone was demanding hefty cash from them. But due to year long efforts of my father they succeeded in getting government job without paying a single penny. Now all four of them are well settled. They are now close with us like a family. Majority of my friends in my personal & professional life are Hindus although I am living in a sikh majority state. In Punjab Hindus & Sikhs share a very close bonding.
> Guys like @Roybot @Tridibans @Echo_419 & along with some other radicals of PDF are either unaware of situation of Punjab or they just hate Sikhs for their liking towards AAP instead of BJP. They are totally ignorant about what Akali & BJP is doing in state. Both parties are promoting activities of Khalistanis & Hindu fringe groups to create feelings of hate among people. This strategy will help in diverting people's attention from drugs & other state issues & create a vote bank for them in 2017 elections.
> All of these guys cheer my posts when I criticize Sikh & Muslim radicals but when I criticize Hindu radicals suddenly I become a Pakistani for them.



1st I am not a radical unless you consider us right-wingers as radical 
2nd I have never supported extremist of any kind show me even 1 of my post where I support any kinds of radicals 
3rd I don't hate Sikhs in any capacity whatsoever like every other Indian though their are some exceptions based on ideology as a matter of fact I admire them for their valor & their ability to show some spine & defend India when other Indians(Hindus) were busy playing the caste game 
4th I also don't like the Akalis & the BJP's stare unit in Punjab but I wonder why you are targeting the national leadership,hell I have even support AAP in Punjab & will ask all my relatives to vote for them 
5th finally I apologize if I have hurt your feelings politics aside I try to maintain good relations with every Indian member on PDF



magudi said:


> He should just quit politics now and join some think thank on economy or something,



Agreed I feel sad when I see how Sonia is controlling him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Agreed I feel sad when I see how Sonia is controlling him



I recently read 'The Accidental PM' by sanjaya baru and my respect for him increased.He had a great vision but the problem was that he was not even No. 2 in having a say in the affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Malegaon blast case: Purohit, Pragya can’t be charged under MCOCA says Supreme Court | The Indian Express

Old news, not sure if covered by media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Secularism is going to grow to lengths now. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629321882714529792


----------



## magudi

Samudra Manthan said:


> Malegaon blast case: Purohit, Pragya can’t be charged under MCOCA says Supreme Court | The Indian Express
> 
> Old news, not sure if covered by media.



Wow Hindu terrorists escaping under Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Modi must answer, is this justice?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629343414472044545


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> I recently read 'The Accidental PM' by sanjaya baru and my respect for him increased.He had a great vision but the problem was that he was not even No. 2 in having a say in the affairs.



My respect for him died when he became a remote control srsly why is he still loyal to Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

​

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> 1st I am not a radical unless you consider us right-wingers as radical


I know you are not. I was in little naughty & satirical mood while putting your name in radicals list. 
Anyways I take my words back.


Echo_419 said:


> 2nd I have never supported extremist of any kind show me even 1 of my post where I support any kinds of radicals


Neither do I. Still some guys label me as Pakistani, Khalisthani, terrorist sympathizer etc.


Echo_419 said:


> 3rd I don't hate Sikhs in any capacity whatsoever like every other Indian though their are some exceptions based on ideology as a matter of fact I admire them for their valor & their ability to show some spine & defend India when other Indians(Hindus) were busy playing the caste game


Even I don't hate Hindus. As I mentioned in my post to Ranjeet most of in my friend circle are Hindus & they all know that I am anti right wing follower. But our political ideologies have no place in our friendship circle.
I also like to clarify one thing to you I am RSS critic not hater & criticizing RSS doesn't mean that I am against Hindus because RSS is not whole Hindu religion in itself, it just an organisation of religion. I never used any type of bad mouthing or exasperating words while criticizing RSS. It is my democratic right to condemn my opposite ideology on logical grounds & in cultivated manner.


Echo_419 said:


> 4th I also don't like the Akalis & the BJP's stare unit in Punjab but I wonder why you are targeting the national leadership,hell I have even support AAP in Punjab & will ask all my relatives to vote for them


To phir vote kyun di Akalis ko delhi election me  
Anyways on serious note, thanks for your concern about the state & its people. Things are getting worse here day by day. 


Echo_419 said:


> 5th finally I apologize if I have hurt your feelings politics aside I try to maintain good relations with every Indian member on PDF


Your request for apology has been rejected because there is no need for apology. There is nothing wrong from your side. We are here to discuss different issues & ideologies. I never take anything seriously here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> To phir vote kyun di Akalis ko delhi election me
> Anyways on serious note, thanks for your concern about the state & its people. Things are getting worse here day by day.



Akali's in Punjab and BJP in Delhi are two different things all together. I doubt the alliance will last long especially till the state elections...


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> I know you are not. I was in little naughty & satirical mood while putting your name in radicals list.
> Anyways I take my words back.
> 
> Neither do I. Still some guys label me as Pakistani, Khalisthani, terrorist sympathizer etc.
> 
> Even I don't hate Hindus. As I mentioned in my post to Ranjeet most of in my friend circle are Hindus & they all know that I am anti right wing follower. But our political ideologies have no place in our friendship circle.
> I also like to clarify one thing to you I am RSS critic not hater & criticizing RSS doesn't mean that I am against Hindus because RSS is not whole Hindu religion in itself, it just an organisation of religion. I never used any type of bad mouthing or exasperating words while criticizing RSS. It is my democratic right to condemn my opposite ideology on logical grounds & in cultivated manner.
> 
> To phir vote kyun di Akalis ko delhi election me
> Anyways on serious note, thanks for your concern about the state & its people. Things are getting worse here day by day.
> 
> Your request for apology has been rejected because there is no need for apology. There is nothing wrong from your side. We are here to discuss different issues & ideologies. I never take anything seriously here



Galti kardi akali ko vote de me at that time I didn't knew much about them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Won't contest Bihar elections: Nitish Kumar - The Economic Times

PATNA: Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar on Monday said he will not contest the upcoming state assembly elections. 

"I will not contest assembly polls and would devote my time for campaigning," Nitish, who was declared the chief ministerial candidate by Janata Dal-United ( JD-U), Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD), Congress and National Congress Party (NCP) alliance, told media outside assembly here. 

"I will lead the election campaign," he added. 

Assembly elections in the sin the state are scheduled for later this year. 
--------------------------



Nitish sensing doom ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Won't contest Bihar elections: Nitish Kumar - The Economic Times
> 
> PATNA: Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar on Monday said he will not contest the upcoming state assembly elections.
> 
> "I will not contest assembly polls and would devote my time for campaigning," Nitish, who was declared the chief ministerial candidate by Janata Dal-United ( JD-U), Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD), Congress and National Congress Party (NCP) alliance, told media outside assembly here.
> 
> "I will lead the election campaign," he added.
> 
> Assembly elections in the sin the state are scheduled for later this year.
> --------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Nitish sensing doom ?



Nah, he is upbeat about his chances. This will be interesting elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Chappal was thrown at Ishrat ke Papa, Adopted parents of a dead terrorists are not safe under Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Any forecasts on Bihar polls ? Nitish may get another term. Or is it ??


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Won't contest Bihar elections: Nitish Kumar - The Economic Times
> 
> PATNA: Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar on Monday said he will not contest the upcoming state assembly elections.
> 
> "I will not contest assembly polls and would devote my time for campaigning," Nitish, who was declared the chief ministerial candidate by Janata Dal-United ( JD-U), Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD), Congress and National Congress Party (NCP) alliance, told media outside assembly here.
> 
> "I will lead the election campaign," he added.
> 
> Assembly elections in the sin the state are scheduled for later this year.
> --------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Nitish sensing doom ?


@ranjeet
Nitish to be MLC, instead of MLA
Nitish was always a MLC, he has never contested as a MLA since 2005



Juggernautjatt said:


> Punjab BJP is repulsing its own honest leaders like Navjot Kaur Sidhu for opposing Badals. Like Akalis they are also focusing on polarization of votes instead of development agenda. Even KPS Gill has recently raised his concerns over BJP leaders attending bhogs & ceremonies of ex militants & their families.
> Only Captain Amrinder Singh has shown a clear stand on this issue. According to him he is totally against Khalistan & its followers and only wants to talk about development of state nothing else. That is why captain's popularity is rising nowdays. Although some other leaders of his party are interested in vote bank politics. IMO there is going to be a tough competition in 2017 between AAP & Congress (only if they will project Captain Amrinder as their CM candidate)


Time for an Akali+BJP mukth Punjab

By the way , I heard Amit Shah is trying to "convince" Amarinder Singh to join the BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629645810343415809
Somebody kick the anti national Gandhi back to Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Nah, he is upbeat about his chances. This will be interesting elections.



These elections will be interesting anyways when are the elections going to happen


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Any forecasts on Bihar polls ? Nitish may get another term. Or is it ??



A bit old, but a good read 

Why NDA swept Bihar vidhan parishad polls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629645810343415809
> Somebody kick the anti national Gandhi back to Italy.



Srsly deport the bitch already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Srsly deport the bitch already



I am telling you, she is desperate, she is acting without thinking. Besides, its not "their land", so i doubt they have any say in this rather than complaining.



ranjeet said:


> Nah, he is upbeat about his chances. This will be interesting elections.



I seriously doubt his chances, especially if Manji is in the mix...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> I am telling you, she is desperate, she is acting without thinking. Besides, its not "their land", so i doubt they have any say in this rather than complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt his chances, especially if Manji is in the mix...




Let's hope that some one knocks some sense in her


----------



## nair

Have been reading rumors of jayalalitha's health.... Any clue of how bad is it?


----------



## magudi

@Echo_419 @Juggernautjatt enough of this fake bonding drama now please get back to BJP vs AAP which was original our topic in case you've forgotten

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Let's hope that some one knocks some sense in her



I hope not tbh, this paranoid mentally unstable moment will only damage her parties prospects in the long run. Besides her inner witch is being exposed and once she comes to her senses she will probably go into hiding and bring Priyanka. Sooner or later even the opposition parties will get fedup and leave her...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Have been reading rumors of jayalalitha's health.... Any clue of how bad is it?



Umm she looked good to me , she was there at airport to receive NaMo


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Have been reading rumors of jayalalitha's health.... Any clue of how bad is it?



She came to receive Modi today but did not attend the function. Its pretty bad from what i heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> Umm she looked good to me , she was there at airport to receive NaMo



I was in chennai yesterday, and saw the posters of Modi on the way back to air port...... He was there for some inauguration i guess........ Good that she was reached air port, Infact Modi was planning see her at her place since she was sick.....

But i heard it is pretty bad, but no one know what it is.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Guys must read piece highly recommended

BISMILLAH NEWS ?? Dr. A.P.J.Abdul Kalam : The death of a Murtid, Zionist Pracharak agent of Israel,who gave the single largest blow to India???s poor and its Independence

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina @jamahir @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Guys must read peice highly recommended
> 
> BISMILLAH NEWS ?? Dr. A.P.J.Abdul Kalam : The death of a Murtid, Zionist Pracharak agent of Israel,who gave the single largest blow to India???s poor and its Independence
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina @jamhir @Star Wars


----------



## Darmashkian

How BJP’s Amit Shah is trying to win over Tamil Nadu’s caste dynamics | The News Minute
*How BJP’s Amit Shah is trying to win over Tamil Nadu’s caste dynamics*

Ahead of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Tamil Nadu and a scheduled meet with TN Chief Minister J Jayalalithaa, BJP President and the PM’s chief political strategist Amit Shah stopped by in Madurai on July 6 to lay the foundation for what looks like the party’s future strategy in the Dravidian state.

According to media reports, Shah attended a meeting organized by the Devendra Thannarva Arrakattalai and the Swadeshi Jagran Manch. T*he DTA is an organization which seeks to represent the Devendra Kula Vellars, a predominantly agricultural community listed as a Scheduled Caste (SC) in the state. *The Swadeshi Jagran Manch is an outfit linked to the RSS, one of its more prominent faces being ideologue and chartered accountant S Gurumurthy based in Chennai, who was also present at the Madurai event.

At the meeting, Shah supported the demand by the several sub-sects seeking to be recognized as Devendra Kula Vellalars. Ap*art from Shah’s apparent overtures to Dalit communities by ‘appreciating’ them for taking pride and seeking recognition, what has also raised eyebrows is that members of other OBC communities, like Nadars, Thevars, Naickers and Reddiars were also present, and were made to endorse the demand of the various communities. This is being seen as a ‘social engineering’ experiment, one that brings together warring Dalit and OBC groups to create an OBC-Dalit axis.*

*The strategy, regardless of its success or failure, is aimed at seeking political mileage from one of the biggest failures of the Dravidian edifice – the deep divisions between OBCs and Dalits.*

Some believe that by bringing together members of the OBCs and Dalits on the same platform, even if only smaller players of the groups, the message that the BJP is trying to project is one of Hindu unity. This sits well with the BJP’s agenda, keeping in mind their consistent efforts to de-link themselves from a ‘Brahmin-Baniya’ image and tap the Dalit vote-bank. “*This is new to TN politics, and what the BJP is trying to do is shed its image as an upper-caste and upper-class party and bring together the intermediate and lower castes,”* says R Manivannan, Professor of Political Science at University of Madras, a*dding that this need not necessarily mean social transformation for the lower castes, and it is just electoral politicking.*

More importantly, however, he says that this is not a strategy which could reap immediate political dividends. “This is not in line with the present political formations in Tamil Nadu, so it will not be easy for the BJP to form such alliances when caste identity can be both an immense strength and weakness for parties like PMK,” he says. Not only does this mean that it is difficult to win from such effective political formations, but that it could also politically backfire and lead to counter-formations which are even stronger on caste identity, according to Manivannan.

“It is not a political move,” says H Raja of the TN BJP, “but as a by product if there are political changes in the state, then let it be. Our main goal is to create a tolerant society where there is no caste violence and all castes are considered upper castes rooted in a common culture and heritage, you can call it Hindutva or Indian nationalism or anything else.”

The DMK is expectedly critical and dismissive of this move. “What are they asking? Only a change in name, and that is not going to change anything for anyone,” says DMK spokesperson TKS Elangovan. “Yes, there needs to be some changes and it can happen only through the Dravidian parties. It is our ideology which can help the downtrodden,” he adds. “Just by bringing some people together and promising them something nothing will happen,” he says laughing it off.

Raja, however accuses the Dravidian parties of creating the divide between OBCs and Dalits, and says, “Wherever the RSS has presence, we have seen that the castes come together and work to improve society.”
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Rajaraja Chola @mooppan @RPK @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> @Echo_419 @Juggernautjatt enough of this fake bonding drama now please get back to BJP vs AAP which was original our topic in case you've forgotten







magudi said:


> Guys must read piece highly recommended
> 
> BISMILLAH NEWS ?? Dr. A.P.J.Abdul Kalam : The death of a Murtid, Zionist Pracharak agent of Israel,who gave the single largest blow to India???s poor and its Independence
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina @jamahir @Star Wars




Chutiya Facist & I am not abusing you its a new type of fascism


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Guys must read piece highly recommended
> 
> BISMILLAH NEWS ?? Dr. A.P.J.Abdul Kalam : The death of a Murtid, Zionist Pracharak agent of Israel,who gave the single largest blow to India???s poor and its Independence
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina @jamahir @Star Wars


Bismillah...naam he kaafi hai erada samajne ke liye!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> She came to receive Modi today but did not attend the function. Its pretty bad from what i heard.





nair said:


> I was in chennai yesterday, and saw the posters of Modi on the way back to air port...... He was there for some inauguration i guess........ Good that she was reached air port, Infact Modi was planning see her at her place since she was sick.....
> 
> But i heard it is pretty bad, but no one know what it is.......


Liver cirrhosis ....or so I heard.



magudi said:


> Guys must read piece highly recommended
> 
> BISMILLAH NEWS ?? Dr. A.P.J.Abdul Kalam : The death of a Murtid, Zionist Pracharak agent of Israel,who gave the single largest blow to India???s poor and its Independence
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina @jamahir @Star Wars


Did you say it's a must read???
I'm gonna skip this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Showcause notice issued to Aajtak, Abpnews and NDTV for disrespecting judiciary and President of India. !!

@nair @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

*Aircel-Maxis deal: P Chidambaram twisted FIPB norms*

Aircel-Maxis deal: P Chidambaram twisted FIPB norms | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Any Indian member able to read URDU, here's a good read on Dr. Kalam by Javed Chauhdry


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 244710
> 
> 
> Showcause notice issued to Aajtak, Abpnews and NDTV for disrespecting judiciary and President of India. !!
> 
> @nair @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @levina



It was reported in Kairali news (mouth piece of CPM), i could not see it in any other channel....


----------



## Echo_419

nair said:


> It was reported in Kairali news (mouth piece of CPM), i could not see it in any other channel....



Indian express mein bhi that


----------



## Roybot

magudi said:


> Guys must read piece highly recommended
> 
> BISMILLAH NEWS ?? Dr. A.P.J.Abdul Kalam : The death of a Murtid, Zionist Pracharak agent of Israel,who gave the single largest blow to India???s poor and its Independence
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina @jamahir @Star Wars



Why are such treacherous cunts allowed to breathe let alone spew such venom in this country?

Check out the clown who runs this website and "wrote" this piece.

I think he might be a bit demented though


















*Office Address :*

F-801

Rivera Eldeco, Green Meadows, Sector Pie

Greater Noida - 201310.



*Chief Editor & CEO* *:*

Ahmed Sohail Siddiqui

*Email :* siddiquiahmedsohail@gmail.com

*Mobile :* 8527022786



*Contact Details :*

*E-Mail : *support@bismillahnews.in

*Mobile :* 09695479575

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

IrbiS said:


> Any Indian member able to read URDU, here's a good read on Dr. Kalam by Javed Chauhdry
> View attachment 244734


any translation?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 244710
> 
> 
> Showcause notice issued to Aajtak, Abpnews and NDTV for disrespecting judiciary and President of India. !!
> 
> @nair @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @levina


----------



## IrbiS

nair said:


> any translation?



I'm not on keyboard and it's long! Basically a 1 page biography starting with an incident from childhood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 244710
> 
> 
> Showcause notice issued to Aajtak, Abpnews and NDTV for disrespecting judiciary and President of India. !!
> 
> @nair @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @levina


Brilliant. It has started.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629935297917161472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Congress Government, Cops Indicted for Month-Long Bhagalpur Riots

Are we going to see the bleeding hearts raising a hue and cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629948680494190593
Usually , when it comes these i have my doubts. lets wait and see. Check the comments though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Evil sanghis communalising North-East  ,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629910610482872321

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Congress Government, Cops Indicted for Month-Long Bhagalpur Riots
> 
> Are we going to see the bleeding hearts raising a hue and cry.






Wow over 1000 killed in that riot also 

But but 


What about 2002?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629948680494190593
> Usually , when it comes these i have my doubts. lets wait and see. Check the comments though...



B!**hes are jealous of my beauty.


----------



## magudi

Student refuses to felicitate minister, TMC goons kill him - The Economic Times

@Optimos Prime IA Watch Video: PM Modi stuns his audience in Chennai with his Tamil | The News Minute 

I know pronounciation is shit ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629935297917161472



Yeah dekho this proves us Delhiwallas are not complete chutiyas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Yeah dekho this proves us Delhiwallas are not complete chutiyas


It was Pappy Yadav's men who disrupted Nitish not Delhi walas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Student refuses to felicitate minister, TMC goons kill him - The Economic Times
> 
> @Optimos Prime IA Watch Video: PM Modi stuns his audience in Chennai with his Tamil | The News Minute
> 
> I know pronounciation is shit ...



Fascist Modi is now betraying his Hindi speakers votebank



ranjeet said:


> It was Pappy Yadav's men who disrupted Nitish not Delhi walas.


Hua tph delhi mein tha na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Hua tph delhi mein tha na



Kejriwal ka naya Movie review aaya kya? Mein Mission Impossible dekhne ki soch raha tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal ka naya Movie review aaya kya? Mein Mission Impossible dekhne ki soch raha tha.



Dekhio Zara aaj Delhi hai Teri bhai ne achi movie hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Dekhio Zara aaj Delhi hai Teri bhai ne achi movie hai


phir to dekhni banti hai.


----------



## Optimos Prime IA

magudi said:


> Student refuses to felicitate minister, TMC goons kill him - The Economic Times
> 
> @Optimos Prime IA Watch Video: PM Modi stuns his audience in Chennai with his Tamil | The News Minute
> 
> I know pronounciation is shit ...


 I watched it live

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

*Icon Manufacturing is KCR's New School Agenda*








TRS activists worshipping the protrait of KCR with milk
HYDERABAD: What is history without a hero? Could stories of people fighting for a cause without the colourful heroics of a leader make bedtime stories for children to dream about? Penning down paeans about the bravery of one man, a hero or not, that gave a state it’s independent identity is not an easy task. *But the Telangana Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao (KCR) is slowly, with one chapter at a time, etching his name in the pages of history as an icon—the first hero of Telangana. *

Even as TRS workers adore KCR and hero-worship him, efforts seem to have begun by the Telanagana government to get KCR a cult figure like status in the new state. They are banking on the heroics of his six-day fast-unto-death that forced the then UPA government to accord statehood to Telangana. 

The syllabus recently finalised by the Telangana government for recruitment of jobs through Telangana Public Service Commission (TPSC) has a question paper exclusively on Telangana movement and the state formation. The paper on Telangana includes topics like evolution of Telangana from 1948 and its fight towards achieving a new statehood. O*ne of the three chapters in this paper is entirely dedicated to the last decade of the Telangana movement, which includes the emergence of the Telangana Rashtra Samiti (TRS) and its founder KCR’s role. *

Needless to say, *candidates who are eager to clear recruitment exams to be conducted by the TPSC, will need to have thorough knowledge of KCR’s role in the statehood movement. They will require to read about his mass appeal, persuasive skills and political craft*—qualities which are considered to have helped him bring the statehood issue to the centre stage. 

It is not the first time that the state government has included the Telangana movement centred on KCR in academics. Ever since the new state was formed, there was a desperate attempt by the TRS government to establish a sense of local feeling among the public in every possible way. Whether it is a school curriculum or the celebration of local traditional festivals, there has been a visible induction of Telangana culture. *Taking the trend of hero-worship to new heights, religious guru Chinna Jiyar Swamy recently called KCR the ‘Telangana Jathi Pita’ (Father of the Telangana nation). *

Not just that, this year the new textbooks for schools and syllabus for undergraduate courses have also featured lessons on Telangana movement and profiles of key figures of the struggle. For instance, *a chapter called ‘The Movement for the Formation of Telangana State’ was added in the social studies textbooks of class X. Interestingly, in this chapter only KCR is praised to the skies for spearheading the Telangana movement and several other personalities, who played key role in the movement, particularly, the then Telangana ideologue late Prof Jayashankar, are ignored. This move invited the wrath of opposition parties. “The 14-page chapter praises only KCR and his party while completely ignoring the other contributors,”* said the president of the Telangana Pradesh Congress Committee (TPCC) Uttam Kumar Reddy. “This is a fascist tendency. It demonstrates autocratic and dictatorial attitude of KCR. The Congress will not tolerate such behaviour,” he added. He further said that the credit of the six-decades long Telangana movement can’t be given to any individual or any single political party as it was a collective effort by the people of Telangana. 

“BJP also played a crucial role by supporting the demand for a separate state in the Parliament. It is unfair for the TRS government to project KCR as a cult figure and give entire credit for the formation of the separate state to the party and its leader,” says BJP state president G Kishan Reddy.

*Heroic Lesson*

■ The syllabus recently finalised by the Telangana government for recruitment of jobs through TPSC has a question paper exclusively on Telangana movement and the state formation

■ The paper on Telangana includes topics like the evolution of Telangana from 1948 and its fight for achieving a new statehood

■ One of the three chapters in this paper is entirely dedicated to the last decade of the Telangana movement and its founder KCR’s role

■ *This year, the new school textbooks and syllabus for under graduate courses have also featured lessons on Telangana movement and profiles of key figures of the struggle*

■ A chapter called ‘The Movement for the Formation of Telangana State’ was added in the Social Studies textbooks of class X where only KCR is praised to the skies for spearheading the Telangana movement while ignoring other leaders

Icon Manufacturing is KCR's New School Agenda -The New Indian Express

Check this link too on how TRS is spreading it's propaganda in schools too
Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2074

@Echo_419 If you remember my mail to you, it had a link about KCR spreading his propaganda about himself & his party in schools

@itachiii @indushek @Srinivas @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> *Icon Manufacturing is KCR's New School Agenda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRS activists worshipping the protrait of KCR with milk
> HYDERABAD: What is history without a hero? Could stories of people fighting for a cause without the colourful heroics of a leader make bedtime stories for children to dream about? Penning down paeans about the bravery of one man, a hero or not, that gave a state it’s independent identity is not an easy task. *But the Telangana Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao (KCR) is slowly, with one chapter at a time, etching his name in the pages of history as an icon—the first hero of Telangana. *
> 
> Even as TRS workers adore KCR and hero-worship him, efforts seem to have begun by the Telanagana government to get KCR a cult figure like status in the new state. They are banking on the heroics of his six-day fast-unto-death that forced the then UPA government to accord statehood to Telangana.
> 
> The syllabus recently finalised by the Telangana government for recruitment of jobs through Telangana Public Service Commission (TPSC) has a question paper exclusively on Telangana movement and the state formation. The paper on Telangana includes topics like evolution of Telangana from 1948 and its fight towards achieving a new statehood. O*ne of the three chapters in this paper is entirely dedicated to the last decade of the Telangana movement, which includes the emergence of the Telangana Rashtra Samiti (TRS) and its founder KCR’s role. *
> 
> Needless to say, *candidates who are eager to clear recruitment exams to be conducted by the TPSC, will need to have thorough knowledge of KCR’s role in the statehood movement. They will require to read about his mass appeal, persuasive skills and political craft*—qualities which are considered to have helped him bring the statehood issue to the centre stage.
> 
> It is not the first time that the state government has included the Telangana movement centred on KCR in academics. Ever since the new state was formed, there was a desperate attempt by the TRS government to establish a sense of local feeling among the public in every possible way. Whether it is a school curriculum or the celebration of local traditional festivals, there has been a visible induction of Telangana culture. *Taking the trend of hero-worship to new heights, religious guru Chinna Jiyar Swamy recently called KCR the ‘Telangana Jathi Pita’ (Father of the Telangana nation). *
> 
> Not just that, this year the new textbooks for schools and syllabus for undergraduate courses have also featured lessons on Telangana movement and profiles of key figures of the struggle. For instance, *a chapter called ‘The Movement for the Formation of Telangana State’ was added in the social studies textbooks of class X. Interestingly, in this chapter only KCR is praised to the skies for spearheading the Telangana movement and several other personalities, who played key role in the movement, particularly, the then Telangana ideologue late Prof Jayashankar, are ignored. This move invited the wrath of opposition parties. “The 14-page chapter praises only KCR and his party while completely ignoring the other contributors,”* said the president of the Telangana Pradesh Congress Committee (TPCC) Uttam Kumar Reddy. “This is a fascist tendency. It demonstrates autocratic and dictatorial attitude of KCR. The Congress will not tolerate such behaviour,” he added. He further said that the credit of the six-decades long Telangana movement can’t be given to any individual or any single political party as it was a collective effort by the people of Telangana.
> 
> “BJP also played a crucial role by supporting the demand for a separate state in the Parliament. It is unfair for the TRS government to project KCR as a cult figure and give entire credit for the formation of the separate state to the party and its leader,” says BJP state president G Kishan Reddy.
> 
> *Heroic Lesson*
> 
> ■ The syllabus recently finalised by the Telangana government for recruitment of jobs through TPSC has a question paper exclusively on Telangana movement and the state formation
> 
> ■ The paper on Telangana includes topics like the evolution of Telangana from 1948 and its fight for achieving a new statehood
> 
> ■ One of the three chapters in this paper is entirely dedicated to the last decade of the Telangana movement and its founder KCR’s role
> 
> ■ *This year, the new school textbooks and syllabus for under graduate courses have also featured lessons on Telangana movement and profiles of key figures of the struggle*
> 
> ■ A chapter called ‘The Movement for the Formation of Telangana State’ was added in the Social Studies textbooks of class X where only KCR is praised to the skies for spearheading the Telangana movement while ignoring other leaders
> 
> Icon Manufacturing is KCR's New School Agenda -The New Indian Express
> 
> Check this link too on how TRS is spreading it's propaganda in schools too
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2074
> 
> @Echo_419 If you remember my mail to you, it had a link about KCR spreading his propaganda about himself & his party in schools
> 
> @itachiii @indushek @Srinivas @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando



I remember that but this is another level of stupid


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Darmashkian said:


> *Icon Manufacturing is KCR's New School Agenda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRS activists worshipping the protrait of KCR with milk
> HYDERABAD: What is history without a hero? Could stories of people fighting for a cause without the colourful heroics of a leader make bedtime stories for children to dream about? Penning down paeans about the bravery of one man, a hero or not, that gave a state it’s independent identity is not an easy task. *But the Telangana Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao (KCR) is slowly, with one chapter at a time, etching his name in the pages of history as an icon—the first hero of Telangana. *
> 
> Even as TRS workers adore KCR and hero-worship him, efforts seem to have begun by the Telanagana government to get KCR a cult figure like status in the new state. They are banking on the heroics of his six-day fast-unto-death that forced the then UPA government to accord statehood to Telangana.
> 
> The syllabus recently finalised by the Telangana government for recruitment of jobs through Telangana Public Service Commission (TPSC) has a question paper exclusively on Telangana movement and the state formation. The paper on Telangana includes topics like evolution of Telangana from 1948 and its fight towards achieving a new statehood. O*ne of the three chapters in this paper is entirely dedicated to the last decade of the Telangana movement, which includes the emergence of the Telangana Rashtra Samiti (TRS) and its founder KCR’s role. *
> 
> Needless to say, *candidates who are eager to clear recruitment exams to be conducted by the TPSC, will need to have thorough knowledge of KCR’s role in the statehood movement. They will require to read about his mass appeal, persuasive skills and political craft*—qualities which are considered to have helped him bring the statehood issue to the centre stage.
> 
> It is not the first time that the state government has included the Telangana movement centred on KCR in academics. Ever since the new state was formed, there was a desperate attempt by the TRS government to establish a sense of local feeling among the public in every possible way. Whether it is a school curriculum or the celebration of local traditional festivals, there has been a visible induction of Telangana culture. *Taking the trend of hero-worship to new heights, religious guru Chinna Jiyar Swamy recently called KCR the ‘Telangana Jathi Pita’ (Father of the Telangana nation). *
> 
> Not just that, this year the new textbooks for schools and syllabus for undergraduate courses have also featured lessons on Telangana movement and profiles of key figures of the struggle. For instance, *a chapter called ‘The Movement for the Formation of Telangana State’ was added in the social studies textbooks of class X. Interestingly, in this chapter only KCR is praised to the skies for spearheading the Telangana movement and several other personalities, who played key role in the movement, particularly, the then Telangana ideologue late Prof Jayashankar, are ignored. This move invited the wrath of opposition parties. “The 14-page chapter praises only KCR and his party while completely ignoring the other contributors,”* said the president of the Telangana Pradesh Congress Committee (TPCC) Uttam Kumar Reddy. “This is a fascist tendency. It demonstrates autocratic and dictatorial attitude of KCR. The Congress will not tolerate such behaviour,” he added. He further said that the credit of the six-decades long Telangana movement can’t be given to any individual or any single political party as it was a collective effort by the people of Telangana.
> 
> “BJP also played a crucial role by supporting the demand for a separate state in the Parliament. It is unfair for the TRS government to project KCR as a cult figure and give entire credit for the formation of the separate state to the party and its leader,” says BJP state president G Kishan Reddy.
> 
> *Heroic Lesson*
> 
> ■ The syllabus recently finalised by the Telangana government for recruitment of jobs through TPSC has a question paper exclusively on Telangana movement and the state formation
> 
> ■ The paper on Telangana includes topics like the evolution of Telangana from 1948 and its fight for achieving a new statehood
> 
> ■ One of the three chapters in this paper is entirely dedicated to the last decade of the Telangana movement and its founder KCR’s role
> 
> ■ *This year, the new school textbooks and syllabus for under graduate courses have also featured lessons on Telangana movement and profiles of key figures of the struggle*
> 
> ■ A chapter called ‘The Movement for the Formation of Telangana State’ was added in the Social Studies textbooks of class X where only KCR is praised to the skies for spearheading the Telangana movement while ignoring other leaders
> 
> Icon Manufacturing is KCR's New School Agenda -The New Indian Express
> 
> Check this link too on how TRS is spreading it's propaganda in schools too
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2074
> 
> @Echo_419 If you remember my mail to you, it had a link about KCR spreading his propaganda about himself & his party in schools
> 
> @itachiii @indushek @Srinivas @SarthakGanguly @Mike_Brando


So we Hindus have started worshiping Christian mortals as well.


----------



## Darmashkian

SarthakGanguly said:


> So we Hindus have started worshiping Christian mortals as well.


KCR is not a Christian, he is a Hindu.


----------



## Star Wars

Good interview of Uma Bharti, talks from Vyapam, to Lalit Modi , Ganga PMO etc...


----------



## ranjeet

Kuch sikho is se dehati Hindoo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630010485211987968

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Kuch sikho is se dehati Hindoo
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630010485211987968



LOL. You should have read the comments which followed. Hilarious to say the least. I do not know how she sleeps with the knowledge of so much love directed at her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> LOL. You should have read the comments which followed. Hilarious to say the least. I do not know how she sleeps with the knowledge of so much love directed at her.



Oh come on if she is sharing a room with a lover I suppose no sleeping is already a given.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Oh come on if she is sharing a room with a lover I suppose no sleeping is already a given.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Kuch sikho is se dehati Hindoo
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630010485211987968


Bold & ugly! 


Samudra Manthan said:


> LOL. You should have read the comments which followed. Hilarious to say the least. I do not know how she sleeps with the knowledge of so much love directed at her.


That's the beauty about social media. One doesn't need to be politically correct & can have a honest opinion...& there's nothing one can do about it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Bold & ugly!
> 
> That's the beauty about social media. One doesn't need to be politically correct & can have a honest opinion...& there's nothing one can do about it!



nothing bold and ugly about delhi girls falling for AAP cr@P. they are literally whoring them out in the name of secularism. Another west bengal/kerala in the making I tell you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> nothing bold and ugly about delhi girls falling for AAP cr@P. they are literally whoring them out in the name of secularism. Another west bengal/kerala in the making I tell you.


I heard they even started false flag operations in Delhi..some even got their own supporters to throw stones at them & then displaying a big bandage for a minor scratch on their head!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> I heard they even started false flag operations in Delhi..some even got their own supporters to throw stones at them & displaying a big bandage for a minor scratch on their head!


not just that wound shifted from the right side to the left.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> not just that wound shifted from the right side to the left.


Damn...badly scripted. Obviously she forgot to choose a side!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> not just that wound shifted from the right side to the left.



1: wound on right side
2 and 3rd : wound on top of the head ?
4: 3/4th of the face gone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Damn...badly scripted. Obviously she forgot to choose a side!





Star Wars said:


> 1: wound on right side
> 2 and 3rd : wound on top of the head ?
> 4: 3/4th of the face gone



4th pic is obviously fake but first 3 pics r genuine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> 4th pic is obviously fake but first 3 pics r genuine


Kya fake aur kya genuine...baat toh ek he hai bhai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Kya fake aur kya genuine...baat toh ek he hai bhai!


FTII kaam aa raha hai, I heard Modi slapped Nitish real good in today's Bihar rally. I think they need to exploit bhagalpur report to pull the veil of secularism from other parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> FTII kaam aa raha hai, I heard Modi slapped Nitish real good in today's Bihar rally. I think they need to exploit bhagalpur report to pull the veil of secularism from other parties.


Modi managed to set the agenda in his favour successfully...& it has become Modi against the rest in Bihar now. This is what BJP wanted right from the start as they couldn't offer tall leadership in Bihar. It's not just the BJP Nitish has to deal with...Laloo will try & wreck his chances wherever he can!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Kuch sikho is se dehati Hindoo
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630010485211987968



Holy crap, some of the replies 

*"* And before you go any further, no one is asking your "position" on this!* "*



JanjaWeed said:


> Modi managed to set the agenda in his favour successfully...& it has become Modi against the rest in Bihar now. This is what BJP wanted right from the start as they couldn't offer tall leadership in Bihar. It's not just the BJP Nitish has to deal with...Laloo will try & wreck his chances wherever he can!



I think Nitish made a Mistake directly replying to Modi especially in that fancy letter that he sent. His Hatred for Modi seems to have got the better of him...

BTW have you guys noticed Sonia directly speaking with Media ? She never ever did that before, she was someone who was comfortable behind the scenes knowing she wielded all the power and she made sure everyone knew she wielded the power. Now she seems to be desperately try to garner attention and still unable to cope with the loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> I think Nitish made a Mistake directly replying to Modi especially in that fancy letter that he sent. His Hatred for Modi seems to have got the better of him...



Nitish lost the plot & lost his way ever since Modi was made the campaign in charge for national elections in 2013. His jealousy & overambition has cost him dearly in that Parliament election...& made him to make some bad choices. I mean..it made him to partner himself with Laloo, the guy who he despised the most. How desperate one can get? 



> BTW have you guys noticed Sonia directly speaking with Media ? She never ever did that before, she was someone who was comfortable behind the scenes knowing she wielded all the power and she made sure everyone knew she wielded the power. Now she seems to be desperately try to garner attention and still unable to cope with the loss.


So desperate to keep it all in the family. Now that she is convinced her son is useless no matter how hard he tries or what sort of melodrama he creates, she wants take the lead herself...& don't want other able or young leadership to come to the fore! Good for BJP though...her bubble will burst sooner than later too...


----------



## magudi

The First Sign a Government is Losing Its Nerve

Secular channels given show cause notice by fascist government


----------



## Marxist

Asianet Opinion poll Kerala ,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Marxist said:


> Asianet Opinion poll Kerala ,
> 
> View attachment 245408


how big a jump is this from previous survey in bjp vote share?


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> how big a jump is this from previous survey in bjp vote share?



In 2011 assembly election BJP's vote share was 6% ,in 2014 LS poll it was 10 % ,So this 14 % (an year before election) is a very good achievement

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Asianet Opinion poll Kerala ,
> 
> View attachment 245408


hurray..so that means a continuous 'chrislamist' rule in Kerala(even under the current heavy hindu consolidation)??..hope,it is a never ending one..
keram thingum Kerala naattill thomman chandi vaanarulum..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> hurray..so that means a continuous 'chrislamist' rule in Kerala(even under the current heavy hindu consolidation)??..hope,it is a never ending one..
> keram thingum Kerala naattill thomman chandi vaanarulum..



Tolerating this crusader-jihadi nexus for 5 more years is not a difficult thing ,Slowly Hindus will consolidate behind BJP ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Tolerating this crusader-jihadi nexus for 5 more years is not a difficult thing ,Slowly Hindus will consolidate behind BJP ...


Even if all the Hindus in Kerala vote for BJP in the coming elections,its not a concern for us.yes,you can brag around 65 seats (maximum),But can't rule Kerala ...You need a minimum of 51% vote share to rule,you are already 48%(expect to come down around 45% in the next 5 years,as per BJP Kerala unit)..At the same time the share of Chrislamists are multiplying..and no Muslim-Christians in Kerala will vote for BJP in the current situation..Majority rules everywhere...


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Even if all the Hindus in Kerala vote for BJP in the coming elections,its not a concern for us.yes,you can brag around 65 seats (maximum),But can't rule Kerala ...You need a minimum of 51% vote share to rule,you are already 48%(expect to come down around 45% in the next 5 years,as per BJP Kerala unit)..At the same time the share of Chrislamists are multiplying..and no Muslim-Christians in Kerala will vote for BJP in the current situation..Majority rules everywhere...



Same old  with out proper knowledge Hindus are still majority in 85 seats ...If BJP achive Hindu unity and division Christian-Muslim votes between Left and UDF ,good days for Hindus is not far away ....Islamists are increasing not Christians ,May be next decade it will be BjP vs Muslim league ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

And they started Ruckus in Parliament again...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630632423290568706

Cracks in opposition...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630634434274824192

Congies loosing all support...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Same old  with out proper knowledge Hindus are still majority in 85 seats ...If BJP achive Hindu unity and division Christian-Muslim votes between Left and UDF ,good days for Hindus is not far away ....Islamists are increasing not Christians ,May be next decade it will be BjP vs Muslim league ...


hahaha,Its you,who posted that article here,not me..
Its your own BJP Kerala head,who made that argument,not we chrislamist..
Hindus were 56%But that was in 2001,we are talking about the 2015..
We ChristIan are 19-20% in Kerala(may be even higher,if you consider crypto ones) and could easily brag around 20-25% seats,specially in mid travancore,trissur,high ranges,southern coastal strips,...and could brag even more with the support of Muslim votes..a joint Muslim-Christian nexus can do wonders ....
so you waning to split Muslim-Christian votes for LDF-UDF??..haha,Do you think that we are fools like you??...


----------



## Star Wars

Bhutanese Parlimantry Deligation came to learn from the Indian Parliamentary system and Congie MP's disgraced the nation in front of them with their hooliganism...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

DNA wali baat dil pe le gaye Ishrat ke Papa 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630657774993551361


----------



## Star Wars

Senior Delegation of BJP leaders to meet President, any idea why ?


----------



## Marxist

*Watch: CCTV footage shows Alka Lamba vandalising shop with supporters; MLA defends act
*
In a new twist, a CCTV footage recovered from a sweet shop in Kashmere Gate shows that Aam Aadmi Party MLA Alka Lamba and her supporters vandalised a shop during their anti-drug drive on Sunday.

In the footage, Lamba was seen going to straight to the counter and throwing the items away which were on the counter.

According to reports, Lamba claimied that some shops were operating illegally and drug peddlers had free run in the area, therefore, she wanted to shut those shops.

Watch: CCTV footage shows Alka Lamba vandalising shop with supporters; MLA defends act | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Another Drama failed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630668649242570752


Marxist said:


> *Watch: CCTV footage shows Alka Lamba vandalising shop with supporters; MLA defends act
> *
> In a new twist, a CCTV footage recovered from a sweet shop in Kashmere Gate shows that Aam Aadmi Party MLA Alka Lamba and her supporters vandalised a shop during their anti-drug drive on Sunday.
> 
> In the footage, Lamba was seen going to straight to the counter and throwing the items away which were on the counter.
> 
> According to reports, Lamba claimied that some shops were operating illegally and drug peddlers had free run in the area, therefore, she wanted to shut those shops.
> 
> Watch: CCTV footage shows Alka Lamba vandalising shop with supporters; MLA defends act | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Another Drama failed



CCTV is an agent of BJP/RSS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630701944848388096


Star Wars said:


> Senior Delegation of BJP leaders to meet President, any idea why ?


They want Kejriwal's honesty certificate. 

Thanks to Nehru ji Mysore and Bengaluru is number one. 








JanjaWeed said:


> Damn...badly scripted. Obviously she forgot to choose a side!





Star Wars said:


> 1: wound on right side
> 2 and 3rd : wound on top of the head ?
> 4: 3/4th of the face gone



Update on Honest injury claim. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630707133399478273

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> The First Sign a Government is Losing Its Nerve
> 
> Secular channels given show cause notice by fascist government



lol....written by the Stratfor agent...


----------



## Darmashkian

These guys are truly shameless, even after losing power they continue to embarrass the nation.

A Bhutanese delegation had come to India to watch our Parliamentary Proceedings & System(in the Rajya Sabha) , & after the introduction by the Speaker(Hon. VP of India), the session began with these idiots doing what they have been doing since this session began(disrupting parliament, raising slogans & placards) all while *the Delegation was SITTING inside the Special Box in the RajyaSabha & seeing everything that was going on!! 

After 3 minutes, the house was adjurned.. What a Shame!  *





MMS was the ex-PM & still serves in the RS, he knows how embarrassing this entire incident will be!(he seems to be the only one of them in the RS with a brain). He should atleast have convinced the others to postpone this drama, if not for the nation then for their reputation!

Will the PM atleast now expel these shameless people from Parliament for the remainder of the session for disgracing the Parliament & the nation!!

The video clip for the incident is here:-
A four minute video clip from Rajya Sabha | DeshGujarat

@Star Wars @Marxist @Roybot @Chanakya's_Chant @anant_s @Samudra Manthan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> These guys are truly shameless, even after losing power they continue to embarrass the nation.
> 
> A Bhutanese delegation had come to India to watch our Parliamentary Proceedings & System(in the Rajya Sabha) , & after the introduction by the Speaker(Hon. VP of India), the session began with these idiots doing what they have been doing since this session began(disrupting parliament, raising slogans & placards) all while *the Delegation was SITTING inside the Special Box in the RajyaSabha & seeing everything that was going on!!
> 
> After 3 minutes, the house was adjurned.. What a Shame!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMS was the ex-PM & still serves in the RS, he knows how embarrassing this entire incident will be!(he seems to be the only one of them in the RS with a brain). He should atleast have convinced the others to postpone this drama, if not for the nation then for their reputation!
> 
> Will the PM atleast now expel these shameless people from Parliament for the remainder of the session for disgracing the Parliament & the nation!!
> 
> The video clip for the incident is here:-
> A four minute video clip from Rajya Sabha | DeshGujarat
> 
> @Star Wars @Marxist @Roybot @Chanakya's_Chant @anant_s @Samudra Manthan




Its utter desperation from the queen and her Mafia MPs, they really don't know what to do now considering they are loosing support even among the Opposition parties..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tatti ke baad dhona mushkil ho gaya Seculars ka Delhi mein. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630712712989814784

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Its utter desperation from the queen and her Mafia MPs, they really don't know what to do now considering they are loosing support even among the Opposition parties..


Honestly speaking if Pakistan or China attack us tomorrow, I feel that these shameless fellows will once again disrupt Parliament, blame Modi & openly side with the enemy in the name of secularism, anti-corruption & god knows what else & they will once again blame Modi for the fact that they are siding with the enemy!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Darmashkian said:


> Honestly speaking if Pakistan or China attack us tomorrow, I feel that these shameless fellows will once again disrupt Parliament, blame Modi & openly side with the enemy in the name of secularism, anti-corruption & god knows what else & they will once again blame Modi for the fact that they are siding with the enemy!


Their stand on Naga Peace accord makes it clear where they stand when it comes to National security.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bloo

This parliament disruption is just getting on my nerves. 100s of crores are being lost during this process, but congress only wants to blame and point fingers and flaunt placards when the BJP are trying to answer.
Congress would rather not let the BJP do any progress and see the Indian people suffer than give up and find a better political angle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

bloo said:


> This parliament disruption is just getting on my nerves. 100s of crores are being lost during this process, but congress only wants to blame and point fingers and flaunt placards when the BJP are trying to answer.
> Congress would rather not let the BJP do any progress and see the Indian people suffer than give up and find a better political angle.




It wont last long, they have lost support of all the parties... Everyone except them wants to pass the GST..


----------



## Marxist

Alka lamba's picture from hospital ,no blood ,no wound

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> View attachment 245496
> View attachment 245497
> 
> Alka lamba's picture from hospital ,no blood ,no wound



Is she searching for the wound or searching for bugs in her hair ?



ranjeet said:


> Tatti ke baad dhona mushkil ho gaya Seculars ka Delhi mein.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630712712989814784



Monsoon ke beech mai pani nahi hai ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

that towel must have been soaked with ketchup 

some more on that bitch !

AAP's Alka Lamba a Drug Addict, Says BJP Lawmaker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Jitan Ram Manji was also in the Bihar Parivartan Rally by Modi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Truly shameful behavior by MPs in the upper house.


----------



## magudi

bloo said:


> This parliament disruption is just getting on my nerves. 100s of crores are being lost during this process, but congress only wants to blame and point fingers and flaunt placards when the BJP are trying to answer.
> Congress would rather not let the BJP do any progress and see the Indian people suffer than give up and find a better political angle.



Lol typical bhakt on fire.Where was your concern for 100s of crores of tax payers money being wasted and 'stalled progess' when BJP was disrupting the parliament for past 10 years ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> View attachment 245496
> View attachment 245497
> 
> Alka lamba's picture from hospital ,no blood ,no wound


no wonder there's confusion while putting the bandage on..& ended up wrapping the whole head around!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> nothing bold and ugly about delhi girls falling for AAP cr@P. they are literally whoring them out in the name of secularism. Another west bengal/kerala in the making I tell you.



Bhai shubh shubh bol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Oil prices phir se gir sakte hai 
Crude Prices Likely to Remain in Current Range: Indian Oil - NDTVProfit.com



Echo_419 said:


> Bhai shubh shubh bol


pi rakhi thi bhai kal maaf kar de

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> not just that wound shifted from the right side to the left.



4th one is fake rest are genuine



Star Wars said:


> And they started Ruckus in Parliament again...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630632423290568706
> 
> Cracks in opposition...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630634434274824192
> 
> Congies loosing all support...



Great news hope they can pass some bills in the last 3 days 


Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630668649242570752
> 
> 
> CCTV is an agent of BJP/RSS



Can't agree more communal & facist CCTV is playing to the tunes of BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

magudi said:


> Lol typical bhakt on fire.Where was your concern for 100s of crores of tax payers money being wasted and 'stalled progess' when BJP was disrupting the parliament for past 10 years ?



I'm really very sorry, I guess I was just distracted at the trillions Congress had been flushing down the drain for the last 10 years.


----------



## Ragnar

Poor Bhutan. Welcome to crazy world of democrazy, where a useless corrupt dog unfit to clean your toilet rules you. Lok Sabha will soon emulate highly literate Kerala.












Watch and learn..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630760760772198401

Hold your Breaths !!!

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet @nair @magudi @Abingdonboy @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630760760772198401
> 
> Hold your Breaths !!!
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @nair @magudi @Abingdonboy @Echo_419


wow.. will Congress let the house to function though? If they manage to get this bill passed with the help of others like SP, TMC & AIADMK.. it's going to be a huge blow to Congress's politics of disruption!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

feel bad for Bhutanese delegates.
thats embarrassment of highest order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

anant_s said:


> feel bad for Bhutanese delegates.
> thats embarrassment of highest order.



Something feels off, they were invited here during this time.



JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. will Congress let the house to function though? If they manage to get this bill passed with the help of others like SP, TMC & AIADMK.. it's going to be a huge blow to Congress's politics of disruption!



Almost every party wants GST to pass except Congress, AIADMK had real issue with the GST which i assume was cleared out during the current meeting with Jaya..


----------



## magudi

bloo said:


> I'm really very sorry, I guess I was just distracted at the trillions Congress had been flushing down the drain for the last 10 years.



Lol bhakt logic at it again. If trillions were looted why isn't your master taking any action against the corrupt. What happened to na khaunga na khane dunga jumla? 

Atleast Congress never killed 50 innocent whistle blowers to cover up their scams. 

Just in one year of sanghis we've raje scam, vyapam, chikki scam, tawde scam, pds scam, rice, scam, lalitgate,Gadkari scam, tobacco gate and many others Atleast UPA scams didn't start surfacing until UPA 2.


----------



## Styx

Darmashkian said:


>



LOL, look at them grinning.. maaza aa gaya show dekh ke


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630760760772198401
> 
> Hold your Breaths !!!
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @nair @magudi @Abingdonboy @Echo_419




The 'real pm' is a power broker, if he wants the bill to pass it'll pass. He's just playing mind games for his own reasons now .Governments will come and go but he'll remain at the helm of affairs pulling strings untamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> The 'real pm' is a power broker, if he wants the bill to pass it'll pass. He's just playing mind games for his own reasons now .Governments will come and go but he'll remain at the helm of affairs pulling strings untamed.



Who are you talking about ? Jai Italy ?


----------



## Echo_419

bloo said:


> This parliament disruption is just getting on my nerves. 100s of crores are being lost during this process, but congress only wants to blame and point fingers and flaunt placards when the BJP are trying to answer.
> Congress would rather not let the BJP do any progress and see the Indian people suffer than give up and find a better political angle.



Won't last long due they have lost the support of all major parties



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630760760772198401
> 
> Hold your Breaths !!!
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @nair @magudi @Abingdonboy @Echo_419



Let's hope they pass it


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Darmashkian said:


> These guys are truly shameless, even after losing power they continue to embarrass the nation.
> 
> A Bhutanese delegation had come to India to watch our Parliamentary Proceedings & System(in the Rajya Sabha) , & after the introduction by the Speaker(Hon. VP of India), the session began with these idiots doing what they have been doing since this session began(disrupting parliament, raising slogans & placards) all while *the Delegation was SITTING inside the Special Box in the RajyaSabha & seeing everything that was going on!!
> 
> After 3 minutes, the house was adjurned.. What a Shame!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMS was the ex-PM & still serves in the RS, he knows how embarrassing this entire incident will be!(he seems to be the only one of them in the RS with a brain). He should atleast have convinced the others to postpone this drama, if not for the nation then for their reputation!
> 
> Will the PM atleast now expel these shameless people from Parliament for the remainder of the session for disgracing the Parliament & the nation!!
> 
> The video clip for the incident is here:-
> A four minute video clip from Rajya Sabha | DeshGujarat
> 
> @Star Wars @Marxist @Roybot @Chanakya's_Chant @anant_s @Samudra Manthan



I think BJP should start targeting the trouble-making MP's individually, descend on to their constituencies in full strength and shame those individual MP's by playing their 'theatrics' in front of his own voters so that he has no way of getting elected ever again.

That will also send a clear signal to other MP's to behave or else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

kadamba-warrior said:


> I think BJP should start targeting the trouble-making MP's individually, descend on to their constituencies in full strength and shame those individual MP's by playing their 'theatrics' in front of his own voters so that he has no way of getting elected ever again.
> 
> That will also send a clear signal to other MP's to behave or else.


True.. But BJP seems to be in defensive all the time as if they want this to happen. They are allowing only 44 MPs to hold tentire LS of 543 for ransom.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> True.. But BJP seems to be in defensive all the time as if they want this to happen. They are allowing only 44 MPs to hold tentire LS of 543 for ransom.



I have this feeling everything is planned but lets see what happens in last 3 days, then ill be sure...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi
Special status is A.P.’s right: Rahul - The Hindu

_*‘Special category status is not a favour to the people, it was a promise made to them in Parliament’*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630645954765434880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630645601282060289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630644502126919681Even a broken clock is right 2 times a day 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630651908873691136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630719188835926016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630719598405492736Great News,, Karnataka, Kerala & the other Congress states have no objection  . Now what excuse does the Big Joke Party have??

The same 45 MPs who Modi ji despite having 330 MPs in Parliament is too scared to kick out will not oppose this & nor while the 70+ in the Rajya Sabha  .

I don't know about Jumla ji's states, but TBH their opinion should be irrelevant.

No to BJP-PDP gov on Twitter: "Railway zone is in division bill unlike special status.Before courts interfere and embarrass gov better to complete th work and grant it"
Special status was a promise which Venkaiah Naidu sweared to fulfill, Railway Zone +financial help is in the bill, we can get this using legal methods through use of a proxy which can file the cases(some random JAC, YSRCP, Congress etc)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Singapore turns 50, celebrates success amid challenges
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/60460c96-3d0b-11e5-bbd1-b37bc06f590c.html

There are a lot of parallels b/w AP & Singapore, both of them were abandoned & left for themselves by a shameless centre for Political purposes.

AP, it;s govt & the people should learn from the success of Singapore & it's people!! & the people of AP must elect a purely development & growth oriented govt. !! & not populist+casteist+communal jokers like in Bihar & UP..Only then can we be successful & laugh at Dillipati like Singaporeans are with Malaysia

India can be the Malaysia here with shameless netas like Najib Razak & Matahir Mohammed & a centre getting involved in unnecessary religious controversies causing more harm than good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Modi meets Jayalalitha
Senior BJP delegation meets President
BJP Parliamentary meeting

Either GST will be passed now or will be passed in a special session after Independence...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Congie MP's have gone nuts in Parliament today

I am surprised by Mulayam Singh coming around and rallying support behind him to stop the logjam.. forget 44 , next time they should not even get 4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tuo padre

Bastard congis. Man these idiots will ssell their mother for power.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631039301883539456
@nair @Bang Galore @third eye
Can someone tell what these mechanisms are ?


----------



## anant_s

JanjaWeed said:


> Something feels off, they were invited here during this time.


The whole session is lost owing to Congress's shenanigans, about time political parties across spectrum are made responsible and questionable for their productivity in Parliamentary sessions.


Star Wars said:


> AIADMK had real issue with the GST which i assume was cleared out during the current meeting with Jaya..


AIADMK had technical issues and their points of revenue sharing have been accommodated in the revised bill. As for the Grand old party, i fail to understand what they are shouting at?


JanjaWeed said:


> They are allowing only 44 MPs to hold tentire LS of 543 for ransom.


That was the most disgusting part and whats more these congress guys are openly threatening not to allow running of Parliament. Why is somebody not trying to tackle them in a tough manner?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631053577289478144

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631053577289478144@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars



they were raining torn sheets of paper on the RS speaker. Its utter desperation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631053577289478144
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars


just paper ball? I am disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

From 2003 but nice read : Lamba's spouse wants son's custody, flat - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> From 2003 but nice read : Lamba's spouse wants son's custody, flat - The Times of India




BTW Jaitley said something about using alternative ways to pass GST, what is that ?


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> From 2003 but nice read : Lamba's spouse wants son's custody, flat - The Times of India



That is 12 years old, this piece of gossip is just new 







From the page of Neil Terrance Haslam | Facebook Neil terrance Haslam who was once an AAP supporter & now one of it's biggest bashers.



Star Wars said:


> BTW Jaitley said something about using alternative ways to pass GST, what is that ?


Ordinance ?? Joint Session?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Ordinance ?? Joint Session?



I don't know but Jaitley said it will be done, does any of these involve the president ?


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> I don't know but Jaitley said it will be done, does any of these involve the president ?





Darmashkian said:


> Ordinance ?? Joint Session?



Nope. No ordinance. This is an constitutional amendment. Has to go through parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Why didnt they go for joint session to pass land bill ? I am truly disappointed Modi had to water down the land bill to its 2013 Congress form


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> BTW Jaitley said something about using alternative ways to pass GST, what is that ?



All depends on AIADMK support.If left and cong are the only ones opposing then it might sail through somehow

Also @Star Wars Jai italy has diluted the whole thing significantly, cong demands (though they are demanding so that bill can be opposed) are rational and reformist


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Why didnt they go for joint session to pass land bill ? I am truly disappointed Modi had to water down the land bill to its 2013 Congress form



Did 2013 version of land bill allow states to make their own amendments ? Because the land bill for north east would be different from what it is for say U.P.


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Why didnt they go for joint session to pass land bill ? I am truly disappointed Modi had to water down the land bill to its 2013 Congress form



Then what ? Repeat of 'India shining' in 2019 ?

Remeber you or me or the urban eilte are not the largest vote banks in this country

Good Read:

Land Bill: How Modi can puncture the Congress filibuster on it - Firstpost

NDA will have to eat crow on land bill, but here's how to make a comeback - Firstpost


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> All depends on AIADMK support.If left and cong are the only ones opposing then it might sail through somehow
> 
> Also @Star Wars Jai italy has diluted the whole thing significantly, cong demands (though they are demanding so that bill can be opposed) are rational and reformist




He did talk to AIADMK , so i assume he has support from jaya. and i do believe he has support from other parties from the look of it. BJP is looking for seriously pushing GST tomorrow. we,ll see what happens.


----------



## ranjeet

Land Bill is in mess because BJP couldn't clearly explain it to people. Media deliberately tried to portray it is anti farmer and people bought that narrative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Land Bill is in mess because BJP couldn't clearly explain it to people. Media deliberately tried to portray it is anti farmer and people bought that narrative.



i still kinda doubt this slightly, if states can make their own landbill, what is to stop BJP states from making its own version of their landbill... ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> He did talk to AIADMK , so i assume he has support from jaya. and i do believe he has support from other parties from the look of it. BJP is looking for seriously pushing GST tomorrow. we,ll see what happens.


I have little hope that GST will be passed in this session RS speaker looks more eager than Congress MPs to adjourn the house.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I have little hope that GST will be passed in this session RS speaker looks more eager than Congress MPs to adjourn the house.



Lets wait and see, they do have the support in the house only problem seems to be congress and the left parties...
I also read in the Hindu they might call parliament session after Independence for GST


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Then what ? Repeat of 'India shining' in 2019 ?
> 
> Remeber you or me or the urban eilte are not the largest vote banks in this country
> 
> Good Read:
> 
> Land Bill: How Modi can puncture the Congress filibuster on it - Firstpost
> 
> NDA will have to eat crow on land bill, but here's how to make a comeback - Firstpost


 


Star Wars said:


> Did 2013 version of land bill allow states to make their own amendments ? Because the land bill for north east would be different from what it is for say U.P.


 

States can have their own land acquision law? Still no good. As the second article suggests Modi government should go back to the drawing board on the land bill and come up with a winner in 2016. I wonder why joint session was not considered to pass the bill as Modi envisaged it.


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> they were raining torn sheets of paper on the RS speaker. Its utter desperation...



I say expelle these suckers


----------



## Darmashkian

IndoCarib said:


> States can have their own land acquision law? Still no good. As the second article suggests Modi government should go back to the drawing board on the land bill and come up with a winner in 2016. I wonder why joint session was not considered to pass the bill as Modi envisaged it.



What's wrong in that?? Each state has their own problems & limitations, add to that the type of land in each state. So let the states decide the type of LAB they want, it was foolish by both parties to try & force their version down the rest of the nation.

& regarding joint session, they don't have the guts to kick out 44 MPS from the LS or do the below, 
NDA govt has not removed Robert Vadra's name from no-frisking list at airports reveals RTI | The News Minute

So how will they have the guts to do the above?



Echo_419 said:


> I say expelle these suckers


So called 56 inches didn't kick them out when they embarrassed the nation in front of the Bhutanese delegation, why would he do this now??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> Why didnt they go for joint session to pass land bill ? I am truly disappointed Modi had to water down the land bill to its 2013 Congress form



I am betting on the provision which allows states to make their own land laws & they can bring amendments when they have a majority in the RS



magudi said:


> Then what ? Repeat of 'India shining' in 2019 ?
> 
> Remeber you or me or the urban eilte are not the largest vote banks in this country
> 
> Good Read:
> 
> Land Bill: How Modi can puncture the Congress filibuster on it - Firstpost
> 
> NDA will have to eat crow on land bill, but here's how to make a comeback - Firstpost



Modi is no vajypee this guy is here to stay atleast till 2024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> i still kinda doubt this slightly, if states can make their own landbill, what is to stop BJP states from making its own version of their landbill... ?


How would it work out for Industrial corridors which run across various states? Say Delhi-Kolkata route?


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631123018954219520May this govt. be a failure & get kicked out in 2019 & may the bastards who destroyed AP & refuse to help it suffer a fate worse than death

If there is no question of Special status for AP, then there is no question of Big Joke Party ever securing it's deposit in AP or me ever voting for the BJP again.

As I said, the missionaries care more about Andhra Pradesh & Andhraites than our so-called Hindu Brothers in the North.


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> What's wrong in that?? Each state has their own problems & limitations, add to that the type of land in each state. So let the states decide the type of LAB they want, it was foolish by both parties to try & force their version down the rest of the nation.
> 
> & regarding joint session, they don't have the guts to kick out 44 MPS from the LS or do the below,
> NDA govt has not removed Robert Vadra's name from no-frisking list at airports reveals RTI | The News Minute
> 
> So how will they have the guts to do the above?
> 
> 
> So called 56 inches didn't kick them out when they embarrassed the nation in front of the Bhutanese delegation, why would he do this now??



I agree with you Modi has not been as tough as we thought he will be on the Congress is & leftists


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> States can have their own land acquision law? Still no good. As the second article suggests Modi government should go back to the drawing board on the land bill and come up with a winner in 2016. I wonder why joint session was not considered to pass the bill as Modi envisaged it.


Modi is relying too heavily on Jaitly, earlier bill also ran into trouble because BJP couldn't build their narrative and allowed opposition and media to spin it for propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> How would it work out for Industrial corridors which run across various states? Say Delhi-Kolkata route?



Simple states who take these things srsly will progress & states who will play with a sreious thing like Land Acquisition will be left behind.Survival of the fittest


----------



## Darmashkian

His so-called toughness is nothing but a PR trick.. if you push him against the wall or ask him to give an election speech, then he will do some drama & give some good one liners. But otherwise he is not at all tough.

& Please all the toughness on National Security is because of Ajit Doval (My salutations to this guy), not because of 5.6 inches


Echo_419 said:


> I agree with you Modi has not been as tough as we thought he will be on the Congress is & leftists


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631123018954219520May this govt. be a failure & get kicked out in 2019 & may the bastards who destroyed AP & refuse to help it suffer a fate worse than death
> 
> If there is no question of Special status for AP, then there is no question of Big Joke Party ever securing it's deposit in AP or me ever voting for the BJP again.
> 
> As I said, the missionaries care more about Andhra Pradesh & Andhraites than our so-called Hindu Brothers in the North.



I know you are pissed but plz calm down & think rationally



Darmashkian said:


> His so-called toughness is nothing but a PR trick.. if you push him against the wall or ask him to give an election speech, then he will do some drama & give some good one liners. But otherwise he is not at all tough.
> 
> & Please all the toughness on National Security is because of Ajit Doval (My salutations to this guy), not because of 5.6 inches



A good NSA will need his PM's backing


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Modi is no vajypee this guy is here to stay atleast till 2024


I don't see him surviving 2 more years. 



Echo_419 said:


> Simple states who take these things srsly will progress & states who will play with a sreious thing like Land Acquisition will be left behind.Survival of the fittest



And Ignore the states like UP and Bihar which made him PM?


----------



## IndoCarib

Darmashkian said:


> What's wrong in that?? Each state has their own problems & limitations, add to that the type of land in each state. So let the states decide the type of LAB they want, it was foolish by both parties to try & force their version down the rest of the nation.
> 
> & regarding joint session, they don't have the guts to kick out 44 MPS from the LS or do the below,
> NDA govt has not removed Robert Vadra's name from no-frisking list at airports reveals RTI | The News Minute
> 
> So how will they have the guts to do the above?
> 
> 
> So called 56 inches didn't kick them out when they embarrassed the nation in front of the Bhutanese delegation, why would he do this now??


 
The problem is uneven development. BJP ruled states can tap their land as per Modi's bill, Congress ruled states will stick to Sonia's version. There should be federal law on land acquision, and Modi had a winner. But alas it was not to be.



ranjeet said:


> Land Bill is in mess because BJP couldn't clearly explain it to people. Media deliberately tried to portray it is anti farmer and people bought that narrative.


 
that is true. BJP tried their best, but in India land acquision is seen as being anti farmer even if farmers themselves are willing to part with their land


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Lets wait and see, they do have the support in the house only problem seems to be congress and the left parties...
> I also read in the Hindu they might call parliament session after Independence for GST


I hope they pass it, but wouldn't be surprised it they can't do it. They are either too soft or scared of congress.


----------



## Darmashkian

WHy ?? My native districts of Uttar Andhra were the most backward in the state of AP, the bifurcation already ruined us as it is, KCR will talk about throwing us Seema-Andhraites out after the GHMC elections. Already he is trying to get as many as he can off the voter lists. Then where shall we go?? Now that it has emerged that 56 inches was only a bloated air ballon when it comes to being tough(but he is still tougher than MMS)

You ruin my state, make false promises, give us a huge fiscal deficit which you admit we can't pay, force us to pay a part of TG's debt & think we will lick Delhi's feet. You people want us 'madrassis' to live like beggars. You don't fulfill your role of the bifurcation treaty, you don't step in as interlocutor when you need to & encourage hatred b/w most states.

We will achieve greatness sooner or latter, Special status will only help us hasten it.

Cash-starved Andhra Pradesh left paying off Telangana debt! | Business Line

I'm done with these Delhi parties, let them go screw each other, my family members have been life long BJS/BJP/RSS members/voters even when they couldn't secure their deposits in Hyderabad, but now I'm not going to waste my vote anymore on these parties(with the exception of Raja Singh in Hyderabad)


Echo_419 said:


> I know you are pissed but plz calm down & think rationally



& No, our PM knows he isn't tough, that's why he got a tough NSA. Probably one of the few good things he has done.


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> Modi is relying too heavily on Jaitly, earlier bill also ran into trouble because BJP couldn't build their narrative and allowed opposition and media to spin it for propaganda.


 
Or may be Bihar elections gave Modi the jitters. Nobody wants to seen as anti farmer just before an election. More so Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

IndoCarib said:


> The problem is uneven development. BJP ruled states can tap their land as per Modi's bill, Congress ruled states will stick to Sonia's version. There should be federal law on land acquision, and Modi had a winner. But alas it was not to be.
> 
> 
> 
> that is true. BJP tried their best, but in India land acquision is seen as being anti farmer even if farmers themselves are willing to part with their land



So be it, let the socialist states suffer.. let the capitalist states prosper. If it's the wish of the farmers of the state who want the govt. to implement a LAB either of that of the Congress or the BJP, so be it.

By the way please have a look at this thread of mine which I posted yesterday, sometimes Land pooling could be a better deal compared to land acquisition..
Naidu proves land pooling is better than land acquisition?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I hope they pass it, but wouldn't be surprised it they can't do it. They are either too soft or scared of congress.



lol, they are going to be here for a long time you must understand they got a mandate in Lok Sabha, and not the Rajya Sabha. You cant just muscle your bill through the Rajya Sabha when you don't have enough seats in them..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

IndoCarib said:


> Or may be Bihar elections gave Modi the jitters. Nobody wants to seen as anti farmer just before an election. Not Bihar.


Delhi gave him a massive jhatka =D .. If he loses Bihar, his life will become harder & Shah's detractors will force him to resign!!  Then how will he control the rest of the party??

That's why he doesn't want to force the LAB anymore in fear of losing votes


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Or may be Bihar elections gave Modi the jitters. Nobody wants to seen as anti farmer just before an election. More so Bihar.



Land bill will be passed after the Bihar elections, not before them.



Darmashkian said:


> Delhi gave him a massive jhatka =D .. If he loses Bihar, his life will become harder & Shah's detractors will force him to resign!!  Then how will he control the rest of the party??
> 
> That's why he doesn't want to force the LAB anymore in fear of losing votes



not really, BJP never lost support in Delhi, its just the entire congress vote share went to AAP... BIhar is entirly different from Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> *Land bill will be passed after the Bihar elections, not before them.*
> 
> 
> 
> not really, BJP never lost support in Delhi, its just the entire congress vote share went to AAP... BIhar is entirly different from Delhi


 
Yeah, but not in its original form. Modi had to climb down keeping in mind the looming elections


----------



## Star Wars

Modi is a human being, not a super Human, passing bills and reforms won't be easy until 2019 at least when they will have the oppertunity to control the Rajya Sabha. Too many people confusing LS with RS...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Congress ruled states will stick to Sonia's version.



Their own karnataka government was struggling with land acquisition for its pet irrigation project even as the party leadership was protesting against land bill in parliament. Also a number of cong CMs wrote to the centre telling them it's unworkable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Yeah, but not in its original form. Modi had to climb down keeping in mind the looming elections



I don't like the bill in its Original form, the land bill for north east will be different form that of U.P


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Land bill will be passed after the Bihar elections, not before them.
> 
> 
> 
> not really, BJP never lost support in Delhi, its just the entire congress vote share went to AAP... BIhar is entirly different from Delhi


Losing 67-3 even with Kiran Bedi as the CM candidate+Modi rallies+Shah's strategy is not a jhatka??

Bihar is entirely different, but the loss in Delhi has horrified many BJPians & it seems even the PM was shocked. He doesn't want to lose even 1% of the votes for any unpopular decisions at the centre in fear of losing the close fight in Bihar which would hurt him & Shah heavily


----------



## IndoCarib

Darmashkian said:


> So be it, let the socialist states suffer.. let the capitalist states prosper. If it's the wish of the farmers of the state who want the govt. to implement a LAB either of that of the Congress or the BJP, so be it.
> 
> By the way please have a look at this thread of mine which I posted yesterday, sometimes Land pooling could be a better deal compared to land acquisition..
> Naidu proves land pooling is better than land acquisition?


 
Land pooling...hmmm. Making farmers stakeholders is a great idea. But how many private projects are willing, is a big question


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Losing 67-3 even with Kiran Bedi as the CM candidate+Modi rallies+Shah's strategy is not a jhatka??



NO it isn't BJP never lost even 1% vote share, its the result of entire congress support shifting to AAP



Darmashkian said:


> Bihar is entirely different, but the loss in Delhi has horrified many BJPians & it seems even the PM was shocked. He doesn't want to lose even 1% of the votes for any unpopular decisions at the centre in fear of losing Bihar which would hurt him & Shah heavily



Not really, i doubt these "shocking reports"  ... Too many people confusing the mandate in LS with RS and then coming out with rather strange conclusions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Modi is relying too heavily on Jaitly,




This is the real reason 

Even modi-shah duo couldn't tame him.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> This is the real reason
> 
> Even modi-shah duo couldn't tame him.



I don't know about taming, but he is one person who has the influence and the tact to deal with the opposition. As long as the opposition control RS, he will be around...

BTW have you been listening to Madhu Kishwar tweets  she also seems to hate jai italy


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> Their own karnataka government was struggling with land acquisition for its pet irrigation project even as the party leadership was protesting against land bill in parliament. Also a number of cong CMs wrote to the centre telling them it's unworkable.


Congi CMs will do whatever Madam ji tells them to do.

Siddaramaiah opposed Special Status for AP in the past, now look

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/630719598405492736



Star Wars said:


> NO it isn't BJP never lost even 1% vote share, its the result of entire congress support shifting to AAP
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, i doubt these "shocking reports"  ... Too many people confusing the mandate in LS with RS and then coming out with rather strange conclusions..


It's the fact that they couldn't GAIN any VS that shocked Modi despite all their efforts! Even the worse case scenario(according to a reliable source of mine) put them at 30 seats & what did they get .. 3 seats =D


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> It's the fact that they couldn't GAIN any VS that shocked Modi despite all their efforts! Even the worse case scenario(according to a reliable source of mine) put them at 30 seats & what did they get .. 3 seats =D



They only brought in shah like 8-9 days before the elections, they were barely even prepared for the election..


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> I don't know about taming, but he is one person who has the influence and the tact to deal with the opposition. As long as the opposition control RS, he will be around...
> 
> BTW have you been listening to Madhu Kishwar tweets  she also seems to hate jai italy


Wonder where his "influence" & "tact" was when they embarrassed us yesterday with the Bhutanese delegation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I don't know about taming, but he is one person who has the influence and the tact to deal with the opposition. As long as the opposition control RS, he will be around...
> 
> BTW have you been listening to Madhu Kishwar tweets  she also seems to hate jai italy


I believe Subramanian Swamy is under utilized, BJP needs to unleash him.


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Wonder where his "influence" & "tact" was when they embarrassed us yesterday with the Bhutanese delegation



you seem to be emotionally vengefull right now, sry not gonna reply to such posts...


----------



## ranjeet

Darmashkian said:


> Wonder where his "influence" & "tact" was when they embarrassed us yesterday with the Bhutanese delegation


The way those MPs started laughing when RS speaker said they are here to observe how our parliament functions was down right disgusting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I believe Subramanian Swamy is under utilized, BJP needs to unleash him.



lol yea, wait till 2019...don't expect anything until 2018,2019 when the situation in the Rajya Sabha changes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

What about the Modi rallies? What about the numerous defections carried out?

What about the RSS karyakartas+BJP workers who were brought in?

& No Shah had been preparing for long regarding Delhi, it was only at the end(2 weeks before) when he realised how tough it was going to be& that he stepped in. & the damage that jumla comment did, it's obvious you have no idea how many times AAP karyakartas reminded people of it.


Star Wars said:


> They only brought in shah like 8-9 days before the elections, they were barely even prepared for the election..





Star Wars said:


> you seem to be emotionally vengefull right now, sry not gonna reply to such posts...


Yeah right -_- I have not abused anyone in my posts with you. I am only stating facts as I was told by DELHITES & reliable sources.

I won't even tell you to run away, come back when you have better points & excuses


ranjeet said:


> The way those MPs started laughing when RS speaker said they are here to observe how our parliament functions was down right disgusting


The worst part was they were MPs from ALL parties from what I heard(not just the Congress), downright humiliating for any nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> The worst part was they were MPs from ALL parties from what I heard(not just the Congress), downright humiliating for any nation



Not really, it was only MP's from congress party...  bro relax why so upset over Andra Pradesh issue


----------



## IndoCarib

@Darmashkian @ranjeet 

Can our MPs do anything other than humiliate India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

I remember back in 2013 i made a post saying people will expect the sky which he will not be able to give in his first tenure to the previous congress govt. and the Rajya Sabha leading to him loosing support. I was so right , Indians are gullible..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> Not really, it was only MP's from congress party...  bro relax why so upset over Andra Pradesh issue



Bcse he is from Andhra and we must respect his reason to be upset ...BJP may have political reasons behind Delaying or Denying it


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> I don't know about taming, but he is one person who has the influence and the tact to deal with the opposition. As long as the opposition control RS, he will be around...
> 
> BTW have you been listening to Madhu Kishwar tweets  she also seems to hate jai italy



He doesn't have much influence if you ask me 


Firstpost is a site were you'll find tons of govt/modi/hindutva bashing stuff on a regular basis. 

It also has one or two right leaning authors who chip in pro modi analysis occasionally 

One such person is R Jagannathan - an NDA well wisher to the core. (I've linked few of his articles above) 

Last month he wrote a piece titled - "“GST, LAND BILL ON HOLD: MODI MAY HAVE TO RETHINK JAITLEY AS FINANCE MINISTER” 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623309942569635840

^check out the link in the tweet, it was pulled from the site the very next day or so! 


Not so creeping interference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631126763624513537






Congress Looks to Launch a National TV Channel to Reach Out to Masses -The New Indian Express

NEW DELHI: Noting that the party is "lagging behind" in its use of "new-age communication systems", Congress has said that it is seriously considering the idea of launching a national TV channel to reach out to the masses. 

Indications in this regard came from senior Congress leader and former Union Minister AK Antony, who said here this morning that discussions are on to convert 'Jaihind TV' to a national channel. 

Jaihind TV was promoted by the Kerala Pradesh Congress Committee some time back. 

Antony was speaking at the inauguration of the new office of Jaihind TV's national bureau here, the channel said in a release.

Acknowledging that the party is lagging behind when it comes to utilising the possibilities of new-age media, Antony underlined the need for effectively taking the Congress ideology to the masses through the medium of a TV channel. 

"Despite being the oldest democratic force, Congress is lagging behind in new-age communication systems and is not able to catch the limelight in comparison to other parties," he said.

"We are not able to counter false propaganda" at a time when people no longer cast their vote just by looking at a party's symbol. 

Kerala Congress has been successfully running Jaihind TV for the last eight years. The channel was launched in 2007 by Congress President Sonia Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> Bcse he is from Andhra and we must respect his reason to be upset ...BJP may have political reasons behind Delaying or Denying it



Ofcourse he does have a reason to be upset, am simply asking him to relax..



magudi said:


> He doesn't have much influence if you ask me
> Firstpost is a site were you'll find tons of govt/modi/hindutva bashing stuff on a regular basis.
> It also has one or two right leaning authors who chip in pro modi analysis occasionally
> One such person is R Jagannathan - an NDA well wisher to the core. (I've linked few of his articles above)
> Last month he wrote a piece titled - "“GST, LAND BILL ON HOLD: MODI MAY HAVE TO RETHINK JAITLEY AS FINANCE MINISTER”
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623309942569635840^check out the link in the tweet, it was pulled from the site the very next day or so!
> Not so creeping interference



Jaitley is the person who is responsible for the Lalit modi ,Viapam Ruckus, he has considerable influence in the Media. I read that earlier and noticed it got deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Not really, it was only MP's from congress party...  bro relax why so upset over Andra Pradesh issue


I am upset because my state has been ruined, your Kerala has a Capital mine doesn't, because of a bunch of chutiyas at the centre.. Your state was not forced with a massive debt like mine was, your state is not paying the debt of an other state like mine is. Your state doesn't have a vindictive lunatic from a neighbouring state threatening & abusing AP left & right as AP does.

& most of all the cowards at the centre haven't abandoned you like they have to us

You come plead with us for your votes(Venkaiah Naidu), go to every district & swear that you will give a special status for 10 years to compensate for the damage done. & then after elections when we give votes to you & help you win MLA+MP seats despite you having no cadre in AP, you say we can't give it, get lost.

Atleast the missionaries whom you people abuse left & right are doing a lot of good in AP! Free edu. free healthcare, building infra., giving spiritual solace where Hindu organisation are unavailable+ spending on infra. & most of all they actually do something good(Except for the quack missionaries who you find in every religion)

It's obvious that Delhi parties think we are a bunch of dogs who will lick their feet of their corrupted & disgusting bodies.. It is Time to kick these scumbags out of AP once & for all. Only regional parties like the TDP,TRS & Lok satta can get something done for AP & TG. National parties can stay out. They (Congress) have only caused damage when they were in power in united AP.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
& yes, those guys were from all parties


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631126763624513537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress Looks to Launch a National TV Channel to Reach Out to Masses -The New Indian Express
> 
> NEW DELHI: Noting that the party is "lagging behind" in its use of "new-age communication systems", Congress has said that it is seriously considering the idea of launching a national TV channel to reach out to the masses.
> 
> Indications in this regard came from senior Congress leader and former Union Minister AK Antony, who said here this morning that discussions are on to convert 'Jaihind TV' to a national channel.
> 
> Jaihind TV was promoted by the Kerala Pradesh Congress Committee some time back.
> 
> Antony was speaking at the inauguration of the new office of Jaihind TV's national bureau here, the channel said in a release.
> 
> Acknowledging that the party is lagging behind when it comes to utilising the possibilities of new-age media, Antony underlined the need for effectively taking the Congress ideology to the masses through the medium of a TV channel.
> 
> "Despite being the oldest democratic force, Congress is lagging behind in new-age communication systems and is not able to catch the limelight in comparison to other parties," he said.
> 
> "We are not able to counter false propaganda" at a time when people no longer cast their vote just by looking at a party's symbol.
> 
> Kerala Congress has been successfully running Jaihind TV for the last eight years. The channel was launched in 2007 by Congress President Sonia Gandhi.



I thought that was faking news at first


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> He doesn't have much influence if you ask me
> 
> 
> Firstpost is a site were you'll find tons of govt/modi/hindutva bashing stuff on a regular basis.
> 
> It also has one or two right leaning authors who chip in pro modi analysis occasionally
> 
> One such person is R Jagannathan - an NDA well wisher to the core. (I've linked few of his articles above)
> 
> Last month he wrote a piece titled - "“GST, LAND BILL ON HOLD: MODI MAY HAVE TO RETHINK JAITLEY AS FINANCE MINISTER”
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623309942569635840
> 
> ^check out the link in the tweet, it was pulled from the site the very next day or so!
> 
> 
> Not so creeping interference



How dare he speak about the real PM 

Ranjona Banerji: Rumours that Jaggi may have to quit Network18 thanks to an anti-Jaitley article | MxM India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631126763624513537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress Looks to Launch a National TV Channel to Reach Out to Masses -The New Indian Express
> 
> NEW DELHI: Noting that the party is "lagging behind" in its use of "new-age communication systems", Congress has said that it is seriously considering the idea of launching a national TV channel to reach out to the masses.
> 
> Indications in this regard came from senior Congress leader and former Union Minister AK Antony, who said here this morning that discussions are on to convert 'Jaihind TV' to a national channel.
> 
> Jaihind TV was promoted by the Kerala Pradesh Congress Committee some time back.
> 
> Antony was speaking at the inauguration of the new office of Jaihind TV's national bureau here, the channel said in a release.
> 
> Acknowledging that the party is lagging behind when it comes to utilising the possibilities of new-age media, Antony underlined the need for effectively taking the Congress ideology to the masses through the medium of a TV channel.
> 
> "Despite being the oldest democratic force, Congress is lagging behind in new-age communication systems and is not able to catch the limelight in comparison to other parties," he said.
> 
> "We are not able to counter false propaganda" at a time when people no longer cast their vote just by looking at a party's symbol.
> 
> Kerala Congress has been successfully running Jaihind TV for the last eight years. The channel was launched in 2007 by Congress President Sonia Gandhi.


 
The name of the channel is Jai*Hind*!!!??. That is so not Congress !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631126763624513537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress Looks to Launch a National TV Channel to Reach Out to Masses -The New Indian Express
> 
> NEW DELHI: Noting that the party is "lagging behind" in its use of "new-age communication systems", Congress has said that it is seriously considering the idea of launching a national TV channel to reach out to the masses.
> 
> Indications in this regard came from senior Congress leader and former Union Minister AK Antony, who said here this morning that discussions are on to convert 'Jaihind TV' to a national channel.
> 
> Jaihind TV was promoted by the Kerala Pradesh Congress Committee some time back.
> 
> Antony was speaking at the inauguration of the new office of Jaihind TV's national bureau here, the channel said in a release.
> 
> Acknowledging that the party is lagging behind when it comes to utilising the possibilities of new-age media, Antony underlined the need for effectively taking the Congress ideology to the masses through the medium of a TV channel.
> 
> "Despite being the oldest democratic force, Congress is lagging behind in new-age communication systems and is not able to catch the limelight in comparison to other parties," he said.
> 
> "We are not able to counter false propaganda" at a time when people no longer cast their vote just by looking at a party's symbol.
> 
> Kerala Congress has been successfully running Jaihind TV for the last eight years. The channel was launched in 2007 by Congress President Sonia Gandhi.


Sensible idea, every political party in AP & TG(TDP,TRS,Congress,Commies..) has a political channel(which is more like a propaganda channel),which puts their POV out to the public, except the BJP.

Surprised they did not think of this earlier. By the way what will NDTV do now after this channel comes out?


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> I am upset because my state has been ruined, your Kerala has a Capital mine doesn't, because of a bunch of chutiyas at the centre.. Your state was not forced with a massive debt like mine was, your state is not paying the debt of an other state like mine is. Your state doesn't have a vindictive lunatic from a neighbouring state threatening & abusing AP left & right as AP does.
> & most of all the cowards at the centre haven't abandoned you like they have to us
> 
> You come plead with us for your votes(Venkaiah Naidu), go to every district & swear that you will give a special status for 10 years to compensate for the damage done. & then after elections when we give votes to you & help you win MLA+MP seats despite you having no cadre in AP, you say we can't give it, get lost.
> 
> Atleast the missionaries whom you people abuse left & right are doing a lot of good in AP! Free edu. free healthcare, building infra., giving spiritual solace where Hindu organisation are unavailable+ spending on infra. & most of all they actually do something good(Except for the quack missionaries who you find in every religion)
> 
> It's obvious that Delhi parties think we are a bunch of dogs who will lick their feet of their corrupted & disgusting bodies.. It is Time to kick these scumbags out of AP once & for all. Only regional parties like the TDP,TRS & Lok satta can get something done for AP & TG. National parties can stay out. They (Congress) have only caused damage when they were in power in united AP.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> & yes, those guys were from all parties



Bro lets wait and see what the special package entails, btw my state is has a bunch of D.bag and within 10 years i will be part of a minority community.. You are getting too emotional right now. Besides, is the news about AP not getting special status credible ?


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> So be it, let the socialist states suffer.. let the capitalist states prosper. If it's the wish of the farmers of the state who want the govt. to implement a LAB either of that of the Congress or the BJP, so be it.
> 
> By the way please have a look at this thread of mine which I posted yesterday, sometimes Land pooling could be a better deal compared to land acquisition..
> Naidu proves land pooling is better than land acquisition?



A let the suffer



magudi said:


> This is the real reason
> 
> Even modi-shah duo couldn't tame him.



Or perhaps they don't even know about his real identity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I thought that was faking news at first


Well it will be airing fake news thats for sure. 



IndoCarib said:


> The name of the channel is Jai*Hind*!!!??. That is so not Congress !!


More like JaiChind 



Darmashkian said:


> I am upset because my state has been ruined, your Kerala has a Capital mine doesn't, because of a bunch of chutiyas at the centre.. Your state was not forced with a massive debt like mine was, your state is not paying the debt of an other state like mine is. Your state doesn't have a vindictive lunatic from a neighbouring state threatening & abusing AP left & right as AP does.
> 
> & most of all the cowards at the centre haven't abandoned you like they have to us
> 
> You come plead with us for your votes(Venkaiah Naidu), go to every district & swear that you will give a special status for 10 years to compensate for the damage done. & then after elections when we give votes to you & help you win MLA+MP seats despite you having no cadre in AP, you say we can't give it, get lost.
> 
> Atleast the missionaries whom you people abuse left & right are doing a lot of good in AP! Free edu. free healthcare, building infra., giving spiritual solace where Hindu organisation are unavailable+ spending on infra. & most of all they actually do something good(Except for the quack missionaries who you find in every religion)
> 
> It's obvious that Delhi parties think we are a bunch of dogs who will lick their feet of their corrupted & disgusting bodies.. It is Time to kick these scumbags out of AP once & for all. Only regional parties like the TDP,TRS & Lok satta can get something done for AP & TG. National parties can stay out. They (Congress) have only caused damage when they were in power in united AP.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> & yes, those guys were from all parties



Bihar is also demanding a special status and plus elections are due there in few months, so wait for a while before losing hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

One unreliable source I know, told me they know all about him.. But he too knows stuff about them+ knows how to keep Modi's enemies in line.

Basically it is like the Third triumvirate- an alliance of mutual understanding, they all depend heavily upon each other & need each other for the sake of Political survival,though they know the other's agenda.

But one day this alliance will break, who will win then Modi or Jaitley is the question..


Echo_419 said:


> A let the suffer
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps they don't even know about his real identity


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress stalls GST Bill in Rajya Sabha; Jaitley attacks Sonia, Rahul Gandhi | The Indian Express


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> One unreliable source I know, told me they know all about him.. But he too knows stuff about them+ knows how to keep Modi's enemies in line.
> 
> Basically it is like the Third triumvirate- an alliance of mutual understanding, they all depend heavily upon each other & need each other for the sake of Political survival,though they know the other's agenda.
> 
> But one day this alliance will break, who will win then Modi or Jaitley is the question..



If BJP wins more elections next , especially in BIhar and U.P after that chances of Jaitley getting anywhere is slim. Jaitley can only win if BJP looses the next few elections...


----------



## Darmashkian

Boss they have CLEARLY said that there is no chance of AP getting a special status in the future !! & that too when they promised it to us for TEN years on the floor of the Rajya Sabha & during elections They didn't even bother to lie or divert this issue..

It's obvious they have no intention of giving it to us or helping us.. What ever the issue is BJP promised to help us in the land of Tirupathi Balaji(at Tirupathi) & they have gone back.. They will pay. 

For starters, they might as well stay out of AP.


ranjeet said:


> Well it will be airing fake news thats for sure.
> 
> 
> More like JaiChind
> 
> 
> 
> Bihar is also demanding a special status and plus elections are due there in few months, so wait for a while before losing hope.


oss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Congress stalls GST Bill in Rajya Sabha; Jaitley attacks Sonia, Rahul Gandhi | The Indian Express



I honestly feel the guy is demonized too much lol



Darmashkian said:


> Boss they have CLEARLY said that there is no chance of AP getting a special status in the future !! & that too when they promised it to us for TEN years on the floor of the Rajya Sabha & during elections They didn't even bother to lie or divert this issue..
> 
> It's obvious they have no intention of giving it to us or helping us.. What ever the issue is BJP promised to help us in the land of Tirupathi Balaji(at Tirupathi) & they have gone back.. They will pay.
> 
> For starters, they might as well stay out of AP.



where have the said clearly ?? i see no link anywhere


----------



## Marxist

IndoCarib said:


> The name of the channel is Jai*Hind*!!!??. That is so not Congress !!



But culture is purely congressi ( Adult telecast penalty on Cong channel ; Adult telecast penalty on Cong channel )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> I honestly feel the guy is demonized too much lol
> 
> 
> 
> where have the said clearly ?? i see no link anywhere


& yes I feel AJ is demonized too much, could SS be taking her revenge  

Telugu News channels are airing it


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Congress stalls GST Bill in Rajya Sabha; Jaitley attacks Sonia, Rahul Gandhi | The Indian Express




I don't know who is he trying to fool with his antics. Most bjp supporters hate him.


----------



## IndoCarib

Marxist said:


> But culture is purely congressi ( Adult telecast penalty on Cong channel ; Adult telecast penalty on Cong channel )


 
losechaddi congressis have to enjoy adult content themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> & yes I feel AJ is demonized too much, could SS be taking her revenge



SS ?


----------



## temp1994

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631123018954219520May this govt. be a failure & get kicked out in 2019 & may the bastards who destroyed AP & refuse to help it suffer a fate worse than death
> 
> If there is no question of Special status for AP, then there is no question of Big Joke Party ever securing it's deposit in AP or me ever voting for the BJP again.
> 
> As I said, the missionaries care more about Andhra Pradesh & Andhraites than our so-called Hindu Brothers in the North.



While most members on this forum ,being Modi fanboys, do not argue with you as you were a supporter of BJP, but someone ,in view of you constant need to peddle victimhood, do need to pose the question to you as to: what the FK has Andhra pradesh done to deserve special status?

Is Andhra pradesh a backward state in comparison to Telangana?

Is Andhra Pradesh a backward state in comparison to an average India state?

Is Andhra pradesh encumbered with a geographical handicap with would make it deserving of special state status? 

Is Andhra pradesh economically underdeveloped so that a general taxpayer of India should subsidize Andhra Pradesh?


In India, special state status has been provided to following 11 states: Arunachal Pradesh, Assam, Himachal Pradesh, Jammu and Kashmir, Manipur, Meghalaya, Mizoram, Nagaland, Sikkim, Tripura and Uttarakhand.If someone could draw valid deductions, he/she would be able to see for himself/herself that all states having special status are both economically backward and Geographically handicapped (Hilly areas where Industry could not be set up).

So why should an exception be made for Andhra Pradesh? We got divided is not a valid argument.Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh , and Bihar were divided in 2000 and no special status was granted to any one of them.

And there actually exist guidelines to declare a state special as underlined in Gadgil Formula:

A special status is given to a state based on following parameters -

1. Hilly and difficult terrain
2. Low population density
3. Strategic locations along the borders of the country
4. Economic and infra backwardness
5. Non-viable nature for state finances.

If BJP promised you special status in Elections, them don't vote for them in next election; but doing that or not doing that for that matter would not make AP worthy of special status.




Darmashkian said:


> As I said, the missionaries care more about Andhra Pradesh & Andhraites than our so-called Hindu Brothers in the North.



Regarding missionaries: As I said regarding threat of conversion used as blackmail by Valmikis in UP to get land, I would reiterate that if AP wants to embrace Christianity and become sheep of Jesus, they are welcomed to do so. They should pledge their allegiance to some US based Evangelist church and get over it. 

I have always regarded Tamils and Telugus as emotionally unstable people. Their irrational hero worship and self immolation craze (mostly both at same time) portend to Low Openness, Ultra low conscientiousness, high neurotocism on three major factors of Big-5 Personality traits.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I don't know who is he trying to fool with his antics. Most bjp supporters hate him.



I heard Jaitley as responsible for the ModiGate launched by Media, any truth to that ?


----------



## Darmashkian

Sushma Swaraj.. Lalit Modi..

Some say AJ was responsible for leaking that out.. Also check Lalit Modi's tweets in the last 1 month, if they are true very damning for every top guy in the BCCI especially Jaitley


Star Wars said:


> SS ?


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Sushma Swaraj.. Lalit Modi..
> 
> Some say AJ was responsible for leaking that out.. Also check Lalit Modi's tweets in the last 1 month, if they are true very damning for every top guy in the BCCI especially Jaitley



yea, thats what said just earlier, even Arnab hinted at the infighting some time back. SS had lost her FM status in twitter for sometime before it came back last month. Rumor is that Jaitley is trying to hide his role in something and diverting the attention..


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> Congress stalls GST Bill in Rajya Sabha; Jaitley attacks Sonia, Rahul Gandhi | The Indian Express


Let me quote Sonia Gandhi here: "Good at theatrics" 



Star Wars said:


> I honestly feel the guy is demonized too much lol


Fought his first elections and lost, yet got Ministry of Finance, Defence and corporate Affairs. Heck even Rahul Gandhi envy this dude.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Fought his first elections and lost, yet got Ministry of Finance, Defence and corporate Affairs. Heck even Rahul Gandhi envy this dude.



Blame the Akali dal for that...


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> losechaddi congressis have to enjoy adult content themselves


AM Singhvi might open his chambers of secrets


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> AM Singhvi might open his chambers of secrets



why do you remind me, someone had posted that horrible pic in pdf last year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Blame the Akali dal for that...


He hand picked the seat after asking Sidhu to step aside.


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> I heard Jaitley as responsible for the ModiGate launched by Media, any truth to that ?



Possible. He's a real congressi inside bjp. Modi feels greatly indebted to him though.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> He hand picked the seat after asking Sidhu to step aside.



I heard he was convinced to pick that seat instead of a safe seat by Akali Dal. Either way, he was fighting in a place where antiincumbuncy was high.



magudi said:


> Possible. He's a real congressi inside bjp. Modi feels greatly indebted to him though.



Yeah, he had supported Modi through out his troubled times and was constantly seen with him. This guy is smart and knew that was going to happen. I don't know if he is a congressi, but he does have a soft spot for Gandu's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> why do you remind me, someone had posted that horrible pic in pdf last year...


he is the youngest one of the lot 

ND Tiwari 





Sr Surjewala




Digvijay 




Or his holiness Chicha Nehru himself?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## temp1994

ranjeet said:


> I have little hope that GST will be passed in this session RS speaker looks more eager than Congress MPs to adjourn the house.




He is a Congressi. Aakhir Namak ka haq adad to karna hoga na.

In my Opinion, if BJP could wrest even RS deputy chairman post , or Chairman (Vice President) from Congress, it would make their life much easier. 

Chair is non-partisan, says Dy Chairman | Zee News

GST has numbers to sail through Rajya Sabha but P.J. Kurien is dissolving Rajya Sabha at first opportunity he could get. If he was not playing for his home team, GST could be passed by a simple electronic vote irrespective of how much noise Congressis made.



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631039301883539456
> @nair @Bang Galore @third eye
> Can someone tell what these mechanisms are ?



Probably he was talking about special session; but Congis could make a ruckus in that too and delay GST bill there too.

As long as RS Chairman (V.P. Hamid Ansari) and Deputy Chairman (P.J. Kurien) are siding with Congress, GST has low probability of passage irrespective of having numbers.




Darmashkian said:


> Ordinance ?? Joint Session?



GST is constitutional amendment. It need 2/3 support in both houses independently to be passed. So no Ordinance or Joint Session route.




magudi said:


> All depends on AIADMK support.If left and cong are the only ones opposing then it might sail through somehow
> 
> Also @Star Wars Jai italy has diluted the whole thing significantly, cong demands (though they are demanding so that bill can be opposed) are rational and reformist



While Jaitely may be part of Old establishment and not a classical BJP member, but he has done nothing to warrant such hate from BJP supporters. He does defend BJP eloquently in media.

Though I think that Arun Shourie would have made a better FM than Jaitely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

temp1994 said:


> GST has numbers to sail through Rajya Sabha but P.J. Kurien is dissolving Rajya Sabha at first opportunity he could get. If he was not playing for his home team, GST could be passed by a simple electronic vote irrespective of how much noise Congressis made.
> y.



Seriously, the guy is adjourning parliament every 10-20 minutes. This guy is obviously not interested in passing GST. He adjourned the house within 3 minutes today...

BTW, when does the speaker in the RS change ?


----------



## Darmashkian

temp1994 said:


> While most members on this forum ,being Modi fanboys, do not argue with you as you were a supporter of BJP, but someone ,in view of you constant need to peddle victimhood, do need to pose the question to you as to: what the FK has Andhra pradesh done to deserve special status?
> 
> Is Andhra pradesh a backward state in comparison to Telangana?
> 
> Is Andhra Pradesh a backward state in comparison to an average India state?
> 
> Is Andhra pradesh encumbered with a geographical handicap with would make it deserving of special state status?
> 
> Is Andhra pradesh economically underdeveloped so that a general taxpayer of India should subsidize Andhra Pradesh?
> 
> 
> In India, special state status has been provided to following 11 states: Arunachal Pradesh, Assam, Himachal Pradesh, Jammu and Kashmir, Manipur, Meghalaya, Mizoram, Nagaland, Sikkim, Tripura and Uttarakhand.If someone could draw valid deductions, he/she would be able to see for himself/herself that all states having special status are both economically backward and Geographically handicapped (Hilly areas where Industry could not be set up).
> 
> So why should an exception be made for Andhra Pradesh? We got divided is not a valid argument.Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh , and Bihar were divided in 2000 and no special status was granted to any one of them.
> 
> And there actually exist guidelines to declare a state special as underlined in Gadgil Formula:
> 
> A special status is given to a state based on following parameters -
> 
> 1. Hilly and difficult terrain
> 2. Low population density
> 3. Strategic locations along the borders of the country
> 4. Economic and infra backwardness
> 5. Non-viable nature for state finances.
> 
> If BJP promised you special status in Elections, them don't vote for them in next election; but doing that or not doing that for that matter would not make AP worthy of special status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding missionaries: As I said regarding threat of conversion used as blackmail by Valmikis in UP to get land, I would reiterate that if AP wants to embrace Christianity and become sheep of Jesus, they are welcomed to do so. They should pledge their allegiance to some US based Evangelist church and get over it.
> 
> I have always regarded Tamils and Telugus as emotionally unstable people. Their irrational hero worship and self immolation craze (mostly both at same time) portend to Low Openness, Ultra low conscientiousness, high neurotocism on three major factors of Big-5 Personality traits.



Backward .. Yes. Check the Sri Krishna Committee Report which came a few years ago regarding the bifurcation movement. 
The 4 Districts of Rayalaseema+ the 3 districts of Uttar Andhra are very backward & can be compared to the backward districts of North TG. Infact the districts of Srikakulam & Vizianagaram in North Andhra were the most backward in United AP!!

Economically under-developed .. yep, TG has a revenue surplus thanks to Hyderabad & is the second richest state in India!!(in their CM's own words)

AP has always had low levels of industrialisation, add to that the bifurcation has left us with a massive fiscal deficit & debt which the Centre & the 14th Finance Commission acknowledged we need help with.. Add to that the fact, that we have to construct our capital from start.

_While the state faces a resource gap of more than Rs 15,000 crore in the current financial year, it was sanctioned Rs 500 crore, he said. Naidu said Andhra Pradesh will have a gross revenue deficit of Rs 1.92 lakh crore during the next five years, while Telangana will have Rs 21,972 crore of surplus revenue prior to the devolution of the states' share of Central tax revenue collections, which has been pegged at 42 per cent. "Even after 42 per cent devolution, AP would have a net deficit of Rs 22,112 crore over the next five years, whereas Telangana would have a surplus of Rs 1.18 lakh crore," Naidu said._
14th Finance Commission didn't bail out AP from the fiscal damage: Chandrababu Naidu - timesofindia-economictimes

AP debt burden tops Rs. 80,000 crore - The Hindu

& what is the point of having a good geography when you don;t leave us with money or the resources to utilize it??

& yes those states were divided because the PEOPLE WANTED IT TO BE DIVIDED & so were the netas, add to that it was done in a fair & transparent manner with each side having a capital at the end of the day.
Were their MPs thrown out of Parliament because the bill would hurt their state?? NO
Was their bill rushed & incompetent?? NO
Was their bill passed in 23 minutes in the Lok Sabha without any proper discussion & the proceedings blacked out?? NO
Even the basic MLC calculation wasn't done properly, the BJP had to amend this part of the bill after it came to power

AP was divided not because of some movement but for political gains;KCR (in public) promised to merge his party in the Congress if they gave TG, add to the weakness of the Congress party in the entire state due to YSRCP & disorder after YSR's death. Thus SOnia gave the green light to get atleast 10 seats from TG..
[He later gave some obscure reason & took a U-turn on it screwing the Congress]
The BJP too desired to grow in TG in which they had invested much since 1998 & had received nothing in return.

We knew we would suffer, we knew we would have no capital & a massive deficit & problems like this
Cash-starved Andhra Pradesh left paying off Telangana debt! | Business Line
Most of the industry was placed in TG after the 1969 bifurcation movement which failed, AP leaders made big promises to TG & thus massive investment in IT & Pharmacy came in Hyderabad under CBN especially after BJP passed the motion demanding a separate state, before this could spread to the rest of the state. YSR came to power  

Was Bihar ever left paying the debt of Jharkhand? & MP of chattisgarh??

& we are only asking it for 5 years!! Congress Promised it for 5 years in the Rajya Sabah & the BJP(under Venkaiah Naidu & Arun Jaitley) for 10 years! & this was a promise made on the floor of the Parliament !
THIS was what was promised to us by both parties & their leaders:-




Even Modi acknowledged AP would need help 
There is lots that can be done and I have a blueprint for the development of Seemandhra: Narendra Modi campaigns in Andhra Pradesh

LEt me quote one of his campaign lines:- Congress ne bete(TG) ko bacha liya paronta maa ko maar diya(AP)..
& the usual stuff that he would help & all..

About the missionary stuff, let them convert TBH I don't care, Hindu organisations too are doing the same thing now. & anyway if AP falls to Jesus, TG & the rest of the nation will be in line & this time the enemy/funding will be from within, not from foreign  . You get to see a lot of Telugu & Tamil Pastors these days outside their respective states  

& lastly thank you so much for your ridiculous psycho-analysis of Tamils & Telugus  Not that I give a damn about it. 

We just hate it when someone leaves us without a capital, a massive fiscal deficit & doesn't help us


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Seriously, the guy is adjourning parliament every 10-20 minutes. This guy is obviously not interested in passing GST. He adjourned the house within 3 minutes today...
> 
> BTW, when does the speaker in the RS change ?




Malayaliano ayal? 
His name has mallu touch


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Seriously, the guy is adjourning parliament every 10-20 minutes. This guy is obviously not interested in passing GST. He adjourned the house within 3 minutes today...
> 
> BTW, when does the speaker in the RS change ?


vice president is the chairman of RS, he retires in 2017


----------



## Star Wars

Sonia Gandhi is going to Celebrate tomorrow by giving all his MP's a Dinner for succesfully stalling the entire Monsoon session !! 



magudi said:


> Malayaliano ayal?
> His name has mallu touch



yup, malayali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

I wish BJP names Giriraj Singh as its CM candidate for Bihar Assembly Elections. I know its a wet dream as delhi gang of BJP is too scared about sickular and media outrage but still hoping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> yea, thats what said just earlier, even Arnab hinted at the infighting some time back. SS had lost her FM status in twitter for sometime before it came back last month. Rumor is that Jaitley is trying to hide his role in something and diverting the attention..



Jaitly cheez uchi Lahti hai 
BTW I have heard he is responsible for modi gate any truth to that



Star Wars said:


> Seriously, the guy is adjourning parliament every 10-20 minutes. This guy is obviously not interested in passing GST. He adjourned the house within 3 minutes today...
> 
> BTW, when does the speaker in the RS change ?



Exactly aaj RS delhne betha socha todhi noodels ka lu by the time I was back RS adjourn hogayi thi WTF is wrong with the speaker


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Jaitly cheez uchi Lahti hai
> BTW I have heard he is responsible for modi gate any truth to that
> 
> Exactly aaj RS delhne betha socha todhi noodels ka lu by the time I was back RS adjourn hogayi thi WTF is wrong with the speaker




Maggi noodles o_o ? the guy is congressi, appointed by Sonia if it goes like this don't expect RS to pass any bills till 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

A very very OLD and rare Interview of MODIji... 

Its shows he always have been a resolved man and a Teach savvy ...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1017184151647580

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Maggi noodles o_o ? the guy is congressi, appointed by Sonia if it goes like this don't expect RS to pass any bills till 2017


He has a few rapes charge back against him(deputy speaker of the Rajya Sabha) in Kerala right? & Wasn't AJ his lawyer?

Daag me zaroor kuh kaala hai Daya !! Kuch to hai





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Marxist @Nair saab SO how is BJP(Kerala) doing, am supporting them only for Hindutva purposes + to destroy the Commies & the Congis, both are anti-national left-liberal scum..

IS there any possibility where the CHristian votebank can be divided into Catholic & Non-catholic(protestant,orthodox, jacobite)? & the non-catholic prodded to vote for BJP..


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631046783800442880
Court allows addition of new sections in FIR against Teesta Setalvad | DeshGujarat

This cat and mouse game needs to end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> He has a few rapes charge back against him(deputy speaker of the Rajya Sabha) in Kerala right? & Wasn't AJ his lawyer?
> 
> Daag me zaroor kuh kaala hai Daya !! Kuch to hai



RS, deputy speaker has Rape charges, ? thats news to me.....



Darmashkian said:


> @Marxist @Nair saab SO how is BJP(Kerala) doing, am supporting them only for Hindutva purposes + to destroy the Commies & the Congis, both are anti-national left-liberal scum..
> IS there any possibility where the CHristian votebank can be divided into Catholic & Non-catholic(protestant,orthodox, jacobite)? & the non-catholic prodded to vote for BJP..



Its growing considerably but will still take time, if we are lucky Kerala can have BJP as opposition. IF Kerala BJP can take the right steps. And we are becoming minorities here not to mention the rather huge number of Bengalis that are coming in,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> RS, deputy speaker has Rape charges, ? thats news to me.....
> 
> 
> 
> Its growing considerably but will still take time, if we are lucky Kerala can have BJP as opposition. IF Kerala BJP can take the right steps. And we are becoming minorities here not to mention the rather huge number of Bengalis that are coming in,


had, not has

Suryanelli rape case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The High Court also acquitted P. J. Kurien on 4 April 2007 for the lack of evidence. Kurien's lawyer was Arun Jaitley, the Bharatiya Janata Party leader of Opposition in the Rajya Sabha.[6] The Communist Party of India (Marxist) (CPI(M)) leader V. S. Achuthanandan appealed against the High Court decision in the Supreme Court.[4] In November 2007, the Supreme Court Bench led by K. G. Balakrishnan and R. V. Raveendran ruled in favour of Kurien.[7]

Will PJ Kurien be made an accused in the Suryanelli rape case? Court order likely today
Suryanelli rape case: Kerala High Court rejects petition against PJ Kurien


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> had, not has
> 
> Suryanelli rape case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The High Court also acquitted P. J. Kurien on 4 April 2007 for the lack of evidence. Kurien's lawyer was Arun Jaitley, the Bharatiya Janata Party leader of Opposition in the Rajya Sabha.[6] The Communist Party of India (Marxist) (CPI(M)) leader V. S. Achuthanandan appealed against the High Court decision in the Supreme Court.[4] In November 2007, the Supreme Court Bench led by K. G. Balakrishnan and R. V. Raveendran ruled in favour of Kurien.[7]
> 
> Will PJ Kurien be made an accused in the Suryanelli rape case? Court order likely today
> Suryanelli rape case: Kerala High Court rejects petition against PJ Kurien




Then the Witch will probably use this to influence him, lets hope GST passes tomorrow. IF it passes Congress will face a rather Huge loss and its entire theatrics in this session will go to waste.

Though #Mediacrooks think GST will be passes in this session


----------



## Nair saab

Darmashkian said:


> @Marxist @Nair saab SO how is BJP(Kerala) doing, am supporting them only for Hindutva purposes + to destroy the Commies & the Congis, both are anti-national left-liberal scum..
> 
> IS there any possibility where the CHristian votebank can be divided into Catholic & Non-catholic(protestant,orthodox, jacobite)? & the non-catholic prodded to vote for BJP..


No Chance for BJP here ... But the BJP presence will make sure communist will never win... slowly the communists are dying out ... in 10 year they would be history ... But no chance for BJP even after that because in 10-15 years Hindus will be a minority there ... 

LOL Bro Catholics are lot saner then rest of these splinter Christian groups ... protestant,orthodox, jacobite are like crazy untrustworthy... they are mostly recent converts so they think they are more christians the Christ lol...


Any way there is no prospect for BJP winning in Kerala anytime soon ... may be 5-10 seats ... anyways I have lost all hopes on Kerala... and I have already said Good bye to the state... we malayalee Hindus soon would be like Kashmiri Pandit but we after all that would still remain Secular ...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## temp1994

Darmashkian said:


> The 4 Districts of Rayalaseema+ the 3 districts of Uttar Andhra are very backward & can be compared to the backward districts of North TG. Infact the districts of Srikakulam & Vizianagaram in North Andhra were the most backward in United AP!!



So your whole argument is that *SOME* districts of Andhra pradesh are more backward than those of Telangana? Humor me as to how does this qualify Andhra for special status?

Is Andhra economically backward in comparison to India or even Telangana?

Here:

Per Capita GDP:

Andhra: Rs 88876/- (2014) and Rs 104006/- (2015 est)

Telangana: Rs 95361/- (2014) and Rs 103889/- (2015 est)

India: Rs 74380/- (2014)

Now why should a common Indian Taxpayer susidise Andhra pradesh when Andhra has 20% higher GDP per capita than rest of country and has equal income in comparison to state on back of which it is demanding special treatment?






Darmashkian said:


> AP has always had low levels of industrialisation, add to that the bifurcation has left us with a massive fiscal deficit & debt which the Centre & the 14th Finance Commission acknowledged we need help with.. Add to that the fact, that we have to construct our capital from start.



So what are Vishakapatnam, Vijaywada , and Guntur? hick villages!

Whole of coastal belt of Andhra has high level of Industrialization. Apart from that,Andhra has better infrastructure, than Telangana which only has Hyderabad.

While a quantitative comparison between Andhra and Telangana could not be made as separate compilation of IIP index for both states has not been done owing to its complexity, but a look at Per capita income is a good approximation of Industrial capability.

Here is map of industrial regions of India. I see coastal Andhra as one of Industrially developed area.








Darmashkian said:


> _While the state faces a resource gap of more than Rs 15,000 crore in the current financial year, it was sanctioned Rs 500 crore, he said. Naidu said Andhra Pradesh will have a gross revenue deficit of Rs 1.92 lakh crore during the next five years, while Telangana will have Rs 21,972 crore of surplus revenue prior to the devolution of the states' share of Central tax revenue collections, which has been pegged at 42 per cent. "Even after 42 per cent devolution, AP would have a net deficit of Rs 22,112 crore over the next five years, whereas Telangana would have a surplus of Rs 1.18 lakh crore," Naidu said._
> 14th Finance Commission didn't bail out AP from the fiscal damage: Chandrababu Naidu - timesofindia-economictimes



Is financial indiscipline of Andhra Pradesh government responsibility of every Indian? 

By that stretch; why shouldn't a bailout be provided to Mamta's West Bengal, Akali's Punjab, or commie Kerala? All of them have severely disbalanced Budgets.

BTW, Every state (and Centre too) has a deficit as interest rate on deficit is lower than growth rate in developing countries.






Darmashkian said:


> & what is the point of having a good geography when you don;t leave us with money or the resources to utilize it??



Geography is a permanent handicap. You people have higher per capita income than Telangana while situation was reverse a year ago. 

Telangana has bigger geographical handicap than Andha owing to its rugged topography and land locked status.






Darmashkian said:


> & yes those states were divided because the PEOPLE WANTED IT TO BE DIVIDED & so were the netas, add to that it was done in a fair & transparent manner with each side having a capital at the end of the day.
> Were their MPs thrown out of Parliament because the bill would hurt their state?? NO
> Was their bill rushed & incompetent?? NO
> Was their bill passed in 23 minutes in the Lok Sabha without any proper discussion & the proceedings blacked out?? NO
> Even the basic MLC calculation wasn't done properly, the BJP had to amend this part of the bill after it came to power
> 
> AP was divided not because of some movement but for political gains;KCR (in public) promised to merge his party in the Congress if they gave TG, add to the weakness of the Congress party in the entire state due to YSRCP & disorder after YSR's death. Thus SOnia gave the green light to get atleast 10 seats from TG..
> [He later gave some obscure reason & took a U-turn on it screwing the Congress]
> The BJP too desired to grow in TG in which they had invested much since 1998 & had received nothing in return.




LOL.

So even when there was no sustained movement for bifurcation of UP, MP, and Bihar and decision for division was taken unilaterally by center become division as per people's wish, while a long standing and pretty intense movement for division including self-immolation by many people (due to emotional instability and low conscientiousness as I have stated before) is something that was forced!!

Are you saying that wishes of Telangana people did not mattered and Center should have only taken feelings of Andhra legislatures in cognizance!!


If someone has grouse regarding division,they should take it up with TRS and its joker.Rest of Indians need not feel sympathetic to this irrational melodrama going on between Telangana and Andhra.





Darmashkian said:


> We knew we would suffer, we knew we would have no capital & a massive deficit & problems like this
> Cash-starved Andhra Pradesh left paying off Telangana debt! | Business Line
> 
> Was Bihar ever left paying the debt of Jharkhand? & MP of chattisgarh??



When a state is divided, its debt is shared by both states.

The article you posted above is claptrap written to inflame emotions of emotinally unstable people. 


Its headline states that Andhra has to pay off Telengana's debt; while its content only states that debt sharing has not been decided , not that Andhra has been burdened by Telangana's debts. Once their division has been decided (It is a technical decision which would takes time), Telangana would have to pay its share and compensate Andhra for any liabilities that Andhra has taken in lieu of Telangana's debt.

Division of debt is standard practice and this "We have to pay for Telangana's debt. BOO! HOO! HOO! HOO!" is a propaganda for consumption by people who could not think for themselves independently.






Darmashkian said:


> & we are only asking it for 5 years!! Congress Promised it for 5 years in the Rajya Sabah & the BJP(under Venkaiah Naidu & Arun Jaitley) for 10 years! & this was a promise made on the floor of the Parliament !
> THIS was what was promised to us by both parties & their leaders:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Modi acknowledged AP would need help
> There is lots that can be done and I have a blueprint for the development of Seemandhra: Narendra Modi campaigns in Andhra Pradesh
> 
> LEt me quote one of his campaign lines:- Congress ne bete(TG) ko bacha liya paronta maa ko maar diya(AP)..
> & the usual stuff that he would help & all..



Irrespective of Promises during election, neither Andhra nor Bihar deserve special status.

What is your locus-standi for special status? Why it should be given to you? 

Modi, Congress, and BJP could promise moon to Andhra, but this does not make Andhra any deserving of special status.






Darmashkian said:


> About the missionary stuff, let them convert TBH I don't care, Hindu organisations too are doing the same thing now. & anyway if AP falls to Jesus, TG & the rest of the nation will be in line & this time the enemy/funding will be from within, not from foreign  . You get to see a lot of Telugu & Tamil Pastors these days outside their respective states



You seem to have very little understanding as to how religion work (and for that matter why India never converted to Islam even after 500 years of Islamic rule). 

Religions rarely ,if ever, convert an area where a competing civilization has deeply penetrated. Bangladesh converted to Islam because it was a predominantly animist Swamp with low penetration of Hinduism. It became fertile only in medieval era when majority of Ganga's water stopped draining into Hugli and started draining into Padma after an earthquake. Agriculture was introduced there by Muslims and it was during Mughal reign that it became Muslim. Similarly Pakistan was a sparsely populated area where Hindu civilizaton's penetration was low as attested by lack of pre-Islamic architecture in West Punjab. It was only after Britishers introduced irrigation that West Punjab had a boom (It is geographically a desert). These areas converted on application of little force (By Aurangzeb's, though he could never bring whole strength of state to bear due to his wars in south).

Similar in Central Asia, Kazhaks who were nomads and were only nominally muslims became communist when Soviets rolled in, but Tajiks and Uzbeks who were staunch Muslims remained religious even after heavy persecution by Soviets.

In India, Christianity has succeeded only in areas where Hinduism was weak. This include tribal areas and Andhra, Kerala, and Tamil Nadu where Hinduism is heavily mixed with animism thus could be reduced by missionaries piecemeal. There would always be conversions of some disgruntled people on outer-edges of any civilization, but a mass conversion is not possible without a civilizational collapse, or genocidal persecution (something which Muslims never got a chance to get to do except in Kashmir). Money could not gain many converts, and faith healing and other shenanigans do not yield as much converts as they did before advent of modern medicine.

And as I said before, If Telugus think that their future lies in becoming Lambs of Jesus, they are free to do it. I am not someone who would give a damn. Instead I recommend that they convert and get over it.




Darmashkian said:


> & lastly thank you so much for your ridiculous psycho-analysis of Tamils & Telugus



There was nothing ridiculous in my analysis. Only Telugus and Tamils commit suicide when some film star or politician croaks. I remember spate of suicides in Andhra when KCR croaked. Or immolating themselves for state division even though anyone above imbecile level IQ could attest that state division does not affect lives of common people in any appreciable manner.Tamils have mutilated themselves (cutting tongue and what not) for health of their two jokers (Karuna and Jaya). 

This level of hero worship is endemic to these states alone thus my assesment of low openness, low conscientiousness and high neuroticism was perfectly correct for general psychological profile.

Another proof of this is the melodrama (some would say war) between Telangana and Andhra Pradesh going on. States have been divided before and all parties have handled divison much more maturely than these two states. Lalu (and Nitish or Paswan for that matter) did not want Bihar to be divided, but he did not wage a shadow war on Jharkhand after it was formed, and neither did Jharkhand do the same to Bihar. Nor did UP and Uttarakhand, and neither MP and Chattishgarh behaved in a juvenile manner.




Darmashkian said:


> We just hate it when someone leaves us without a capital, a massive fiscal deficit & doesn't help us



In any state division, at least one of the state, did not had a capital. In Chattisgarh, DM's residence was converted into CM bungalow on makeshift basis. Uttrakhand could not decide on its capital for a decade after its formation. Jharkhand has to develop Ranchi as its Capital. None of these states had a developed capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

temp1994 said:


> So your whole argument is that *SOME* districts of Andhra pradesh are more backward than those of Telangana? Humor me as to how does this qualify Andhra for special status?
> 
> Is Andhra economically backward in comparison to India or even Telangana?
> 
> Here:
> 
> Per Capita GDP:
> 
> Andhra: Rs 88876/- (2014) and Rs 104006/- (2015 est)
> 
> Telangana: Rs 95361/- (2014) and Rs 103889/- (2015 est)
> 
> India: Rs 74380/- (2014)
> 
> Now why should a common Indian Taxpayer susidise Andhra pradesh when Andhra has 20% higher GDP per capita than rest of country and has equal income in comparison to state on back of which it is demanding special treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are Vishakapatnam, Vijaywada , and Guntur? hick villages!
> 
> Whole of coastal belt of Andhra has high level of Industrialization. Apart from that,Andhra has better infrastructure, than Telangana which only has Hyderabad.
> 
> While a quantitative comparison between Andhra and Telangana could not be made as separate compilation of IIP index for both states has not been done owing to its complexity, but a look at Per capita income is a good approximation of Industrial capability.
> 
> Here is map of industrial regions of India. I see coastal Andhra as one of Industrially developed area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is financial indiscipline of Andhra Pradesh government responsibility of every Indian?
> 
> By that stretch; why shouldn't a bailout be provided to Mamta's West Bengal, Akali's Punjab, or commie Kerala? All of them have severely disbalanced Budgets.
> 
> BTW, Every state (and Centre too) has a deficit as interest rate on deficit is lower than growth rate in developing countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geography is a permanent handicap. You people have higher per capita income than Telangana while situation was reverse a year ago.
> 
> Telangana has bigger geographical handicap than Andha owing to its rugged topography and land locked status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> So even when there was no sustained movement for bifurcation of UP, MP, and Bihar and decision for division was taken unilaterally by center become division as per people's wish, while a long standing and pretty intense movement for division including self-immolation by many people (due to emotional instability and low conscientiousness as I have stated before) is something that was forced!!
> 
> Are you saying that wishes of Telangana people did not mattered and Center should have only taken feelings of Andhra legislatures in cognizance!!
> 
> 
> If someone has grouse regarding division,they should take it up with TRS and its joker.Rest of Indians need not feel sympathetic to this irrational melodrama going on between Telangana and Andhra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a state is divided, its debt is shared by both states.
> 
> The article you posted above is claptrap written to inflame emotions of emotinally unstable people.
> 
> 
> Its headline states that Andhra has to pay off Telengana's debt; while its content only states that debt sharing has not been decided , not that Andhra has been burdened by Telangana's debts. Once their division has been decided (It is a technical decision which would takes time), Telangana would have to pay its share and compensate Andhra for any liabilities that Andhra has taken in lieu of Telangana's debt.
> 
> Division of debt is standard practice and this "We have to pay for Telangana's debt. BOO! HOO! HOO! HOO!" is a propaganda for consumption by people who could not think for themselves independently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrespective of Promises during election, neither Andhra nor Bihar deserve special status.
> 
> What is your locus-standi for special status? Why it should be given to you?
> 
> Modi, Congress, and BJP could promise moon to Andhra, but this does not make Andhra any deserving of special status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have very little understanding as to how religion work (and for that matter why India never converted to Islam even after 500 years of Islamic rule).
> 
> Religions rarely ,if ever, convert an area where a competing civilization has deeply penetrated. Bangladesh converted to Islam because it was a predominantly animist Swamp with low penetration of Hinduism. It became fertile only in medieval era when majority of Ganga's water stopped draining into Hugli and started draining into Padma after an earthquake. Agriculture was introduced there by Muslims and it was during Mughal reign that it became Muslim. Similarly Pakistan was a sparsely populated area where Hindu civilizaton's penetration was low as attested by lack of pre-Islamic architecture in West Punjab. It was only after Britishers introduced irrigation that West Punjab had a boom (It is geographically a desert). These areas converted on application of little force (By Aurangzeb's, though he could never bring whole strength of state to bear due to his wars in south).
> 
> Similar in Central Asia, Kazhaks who were nomads and were only nominally muslims became communist when Soviets rolled in, but Tajiks and Uzbeks who were staunch Muslims remained religious even after heavy persecution by Soviets.
> 
> In India, Christianity has succeeded only in areas where Hinduism was weak. This include tribal areas and Andhra, Kerala, and Tamil Nadu where Hinduism is heavily mixed with animism thus could be reduced by missionaries piecemeal. There would always be conversions of some disgruntled people on outer-edges of any civilization, but a mass conversion is not possible without a civilizational collapse, or genocidal persecution (something which Muslims never got a chance to get to do except in Kashmir). Money could not gain many converts, and faith healing and other shenanigans do not yield as much converts as they did before advent of modern medicine.
> 
> And as I said before, If Telugus think that their future lies in becoming Lambs of Jesus, they are free to do it. I am not someone who would give a damn. Instead I recommend that they convert and get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing ridiculous in my analysis. Only Telugus and Tamils commit suicide when some film star or politician croaks. I remember spate of suicides in Andhra when KCR croaked. Or immolating themselves for state division even though anyone above imbecile level IQ could attest that state division does not affect lives of common people in any appreciable manner.Tamils have mutilated themselves (cutting tongue and what not) for health of their two jokers (Karuna and Jaya).
> 
> This level of hero worship is endemic to these states alone thus my assesment of low openness, low conscientiousness and high neuroticism was perfectly correct for general psychological profile.
> 
> Another proof of this is the melodrama (some would say war) between Telangana and Andhra Pradesh going on. States have been divided before and all parties have handled divison much more maturely than these two states. Lalu (and Nitish or Paswan for that matter) did not want Bihar to be divided, but he did not wage a shadow war on Jharkhand after it was formed, and neither did Jharkhand do the same to Bihar. Nor did UP and Uttarakhand, and neither MP and Chattishgarh behaved in a juvenile manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any state division, at least one of the state, did not had a capital. In Chattisgarh, DM's residence was converted into CM bungalow on makeshift basis. Uttrakhand could not decide on its capital for a decade after its formation. Jharkhand has to develop Ranchi as its Capital. None of these states had a developed capital.



Animism is integral to Hinduism. A religion which worships rivers, mountains, forests, trees, animals cannot claim otherwise.


----------



## LaBong

Why do BJP wants to pass a land acquisition bill which they opposed in parliament for 12 years?


----------



## magudi

LaBong said:


> Why do BJP wants to pass a land acquisition bill which they opposed in parliament for 12 years?




Because Modi wants to pay back his crony capitalist friends who bought him to power by snatching poor farmer's land in the name of debalopmant but thanks to timely intervention of Rahulji & soniaji his evil designs have been defeated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> .
> 
> IS there any possibility where the CHristian votebank can be divided into Catholic & Non-catholic(protestant,orthodox, jacobite)? & the non-catholic prodded to vote for BJP..


There is nothing called Catholic and non Catholic,its irrelevant nowadays..We are well aware of this 'chaddi' plan to divide our vote bases,but sorry-never do that blunders.We do have caste system in Christianity and have some issues between certain sects,But unlike others,we(same for Muslims) will unite easily to fight against a common enemy(in this case 'sanghis')..
We don't want any support of BJP or sanghis in Kerala..We have our own Christian parties in Kerala and are way stronger than BJP..
1.Kerala Legislative assembly
Christian parties(Kerala congress(M)+Kerala congress(J))-10/140
BJP+Sanghis-0/140
2.Parliament assembly
Christian parties(Kerala congress(M)+High range samrakshana samithi)-2/20
BJP+Sanghis-0/20...
Its the BJP,who wants our support,not the other way around..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631140727607549952

@ranjeet @Star Wars @JanjaWeed new alliance for future



Nair saab said:


> No Chance for BJP here ... But the BJP presence will make sure communist will never win... slowly the communists are dying out ... in 10 year they would be history ... But no chance for BJP even after that because in 10-15 years Hindus will be a minority there ...
> 
> LOL Bro Catholics are lot saner then rest of these splinter Christian groups ... protestant,orthodox, jacobite are like crazy untrustworthy... they are mostly recent converts so they think they are more christians the Christ lol...
> 
> 
> Any way there is no prospect for BJP winning in Kerala anytime soon ... may be 5-10 seats ... anyways I have lost all hopes on Kerala... and I have already said Good bye to the state... we malayalee Hindus soon would be like Kashmiri Pandit but we after all that would still remain Secular ...




Kp like situation is already happening in some districts of West Bengal. Anyway i don't think in kerala such a thing will ever happen - simply because kerala has a substantial number of Christian population which keeps things in balance unlike Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631140727607549952
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @JanjaWeed new alliance for future



A group therapy session for Wanna be PMs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Darmashkian said:


> He has a few rapes charge back against him(deputy speaker of the Rajya Sabha) in Kerala right? & Wasn't AJ his lawyer?
> 
> Daag me zaroor kuh kaala hai Daya !! Kuch to hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Marxist @Nair saab SO how is BJP(Kerala) doing, am supporting them only for Hindutva purposes + to destroy the Commies & the Congis, both are anti-national left-liberal scum..
> 
> IS there any possibility where the CHristian votebank can be divided into Catholic & Non-catholic(protestant,orthodox, jacobite)? & the non-catholic prodded to vote for BJP..



Yes Suryanelli rape case ( ..'Suryanelli victim shivers when she sees Kurien on TV' - Rediff.com India News and AJ was his lawyer...The main witness from his side was NSS general secretary sukumaran nair
They are doing good recent opinion poll give bjp 14% votes and 5 seats ,which is not a bad thing compared to last elections ...it is difficult to get x'ian votes Christians will back last x'ian CM oomen chandy ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rau

Nair saab said:


> malayalee Hindus soon would be like Kashmiri Pandit but we after all that would still remain Secular ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temp1994

Samudra Manthan said:


> Animism is integral to Hinduism. A religion which worships rivers, mountains, forests, trees, animals cannot claim otherwise.



No. It is not.And sooner Hindus realize it, the better it would be.

Just because a religion worships nature ,or a village diety does not make that religion Hinduism. This is a false equivalence drawn by some Hindus to claim that every Pagan religion is/was Hinduism.

A common religion is defined by common consciousness.If a tribal group worships nature, but their dieties are not integrated theologically in Hinduism as some avatara, or recognised specifically as Vedic Indra, Vayu, akash, with those groups self identifying themselves as Hindus, then that animism is not Hinduism; and only thing a pastor has do to wean that animist towards Christianity is to propagate that the village diety is just a saint with there being only one God and his Jesus being his son.Over generations, that diety would be relegated to secondary status.This is most popular way of religious propagation when state support is absent.

Now to the question of why Animism is such an easy prey for soul hunters, the answer to that lies in how "cultural knowledge" is passed down the generations. Religion works like Languages. If they are not codified and with all its Philosophy and rituals present in written form, it would be lost if a generational break occurs.Animist do not have elaborate philosophy and they do not even have codified rituals thus they could do not have a chance against an organized religion with a rounded Philosophy.


Thus Hindus should not be complacent that since tribals worship natural elements and local dieties, they are Hindu and nothing need to be done. Unless those tribals identify themselves as Hindu and consider their dieties as avataras or vedic gods like Indra, Vayu etc, they are not Hindus; and mainstream Hindus would need to work to either incorporate their dieties in Hindu Pantheon or convert them to traditional Vaishnavism or Shaivism. In their current status, they would be as willing to become lamb of Jesus as they would be willing to become Hindus. Though structure of Hinduism make it easier for Hindus compared to Christian to incorporate Tribals, but that incorporation need to be done.

Another characteristic of organized religion (Hinduism is a semi-Organized religion) is that it has low superstition than animism. It may have few big centralized superstition but its Philosophy is not dependent on retail level superstition. It only employs superstition like "faith healing" as a conversion ploy to convert those people who believe that "Jesus" or a "baba" could heal their diseases. 

When I say that Southern Hinduism is highly animistic , what I mean is that though some south Indian dieties have been seamlessly incorporated in Hindu theology, there are a lot of dieties which only have nominal and weak relation to Hinduism. It allows missionaries to separate those from mainstream and incorporate them piecemeal.


There are some other popular misconceptions about religions which I would clear in rest of the post.

First, One should understand how religions divide and the danger dhongi Babas pose to Hinduism. When a religious figure want to form a separate religion, he has three choices: either kill everyone like muhammad did, refute philosophy of prevalent religion like Buddha did, or nominally associate yourself with that said religion to gain followers and gradually wean them away from their parent religion. This is most popular method when state support is not available and nearly everyone who formed a new religion including but not limited to Jesus has adopted this tactic. Though this tactic has low probability of working today (Science had weakened every religion and stymied chance of emergence of any new popular religion), there is always a chance of a baba/godman may try to break from Hinduism. I think that even higher ups in government/RSS/VHP know this and constant scripture bashing and generally denigration of Vedas by Rampal played a role in BJP government showing such an alacrity in executing court's summons and subsequent imposition of harsh sections of IPC on Rampal. @ranjeet may elaborate on this part as Rampal is from Haryana.


Second is related to role of oppression in conversion. Though genocidal oppression as done by Muslims in Kashmir and Levant, or the one done by Catholic Church in Europe and South America could wipe out even strongest of religion, mild oppression does not lead to largescale change in faith where that religion is strong and entrenched in masses. Demography of Gandhara and Baluchistan was changed by genocide (Pashtuns have no history in Afghanistan and Pakistan. They are originally from Suleiman range area and settled in Afghanistan and Pakistan after original inhabitants of these areas were massacred by Ghaznavi. Similarly Baloch migrated to Baluchistan just 500 year ago), demography of Punjab was changed by force but that application of force was not much more severe than one that Uttar Pradesh or Bihar and was not as extreme as that of Kashmir as Aurangzeb never had enough force to spare to persecute Hindus much severely (due to his incessent warring in South) and older pure Ghazi kingdoms of Delhi sultanate were shortlived. The reason that UP did not convert while Punjab converted on application of force was due to less Penetration of Hinduism in Punjab compared to UP. UP has muslim population of 18%, but 40% of them are of foreign origin as counted by British in 1931 census, UP was a cul-de-sac for Islamic invaders looking for land. Islam ,even after 500 year of rule in UP could only convert 8-9% of local population and most of converts are from professions like butchers which were completely dependent on muslims for survival. I have touched upon this earlier and would elaborate in next point.West Pakistan was practically an uncivilized desert before British brought Irrigation there.

I have provided example of Kazakhstan in earlier post. Another one ,this time from History, would that of Zorastarianism from Persia. People make a mistake of assuming that penetration of Buddhism in India and Central Asia was of similar level as that of Hinduism or Islam today. It was not. Zoroastrianism barely touched lives of common people and was heavily dependent on state patronage for survival.Similarly Buddhism in India and Central Asia was followed by monks who kept to themselves in their monasteries and were dependent on state patronage.Zoroastrianism and Buddhism fell like Nine Pins when Islam rolled in with unsheathed sword and killed all its religious leaders. Muslims killed both Hindu and Buddhist scholars but reason why Hinduism rebounded while Buddhism cannot is due to Buddhism had a no popular following among general population.Hinduism ,even in Afghanistan, resisted Islam more than Buddhism and it took 300 year long incessant warfare for Turks to reduce KabulShahis.


Third; Caste system ,contrary to popular belief, actually conserved Hinduism rather making people leave. The most common mistake that people make while evaluation historical phenomenons is that they apply prevalent morality on that historical phenomenon. Caste system may look oppressive from POV of today, but historically when Muslims and Christians were outright slavers and rapists; caste system which limited socialization was the most benign of system in existence.In pre-modern era, People were taken as slaves and sold against their will, women could be raped at will of their master, and whole children of whole ethnicities molested and raped for amusement.Abbasid Arabs recruited Turkish sexual slave boys called Ghilman. When the ghilman ghaznavids inturn Islamized Afghans, they introduced this custom into Pashtunwali. When turkic people like khilji(ghilzai) assimilated into pashtuns, they also introduced these practices.The Turks took a lot of Afghan "bachas". Of course, khilji kept 4000 slave boys in his court.Khilji loved Malik kaffur the most and in the words of Ferishtah "tied the sacred thread (zunnar) of his love in his own waist". Even muhammad himself indulged in this practice and sucked penis of his newborn Nephew.If someone wants further information on this, he could browse through this thread. Bizarre Pashtun Tradition of Bacha Bazi - Historum - History Forums .In such a scenario, caste system was not oppressive and was actually most benign one in existence. Also conversion never led to improvement in social position so converting was moot.

More detailed discussion this point has been done on this thread: Why did Christianity fail horribly in getting converts in North India? - Historum - History Forums

Anyone interested could browse through it ( @SarthakGanguly @magudi @ranjeet @doppelganger @Echo_419 @Tridibans and other interested posters).


Caste system was not strong in Pakistan and Bangladesh, but still they converted while Caste system was very strong in UP but still UP did not. 




Fourth; Though bribes could convert some people, it could never lead to mass conversion. The threat that foreign funding of missionaries pose in not that they would be able to bribe poor people (they would but numbers would never be high enough to warrant any attention) , but that the foreign flow of money would finance evangelist industry which would expand by Church planting and thus would have infrastructure in place to take advantage of any crisis which presents them with an opportunity to snare some converts. Existence of evangelist infrastructure would present constant chronic danger, but not acute one. 


Thus I think I have cleared some misconception held by a lot of posters towards held towards religions. I could further elaborate how religions function on Psychological level but do not have time to type mountain of text.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

What's wrong with this picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

magudi said:


> Because Modi wants to pay back his crony capitalist friends who bought him to power by snatching poor farmer's land in the name of debalopmant but thanks to timely intervention of Rahulji & soniaji his evil designs have been defeated



Ok whatever. Bjp looks like totally lost the plot. They were opposing the same bill till 2013 and now begging congress to pass it. They should call for a joint session and pass the bill in original form.

Maybe it's too much to ask from bjp anyway, they should stick to **** ban, beef ban, censoring stuffs , hounding NGOs, slapstick one liners, yoga celebrations, sachh bharat photo ops etc, after all this is the minimum governance everyone talked about.

Only congress was this clueless during last 3 years of its rule, bjp seems to be giving congress a run for its money when it comes to governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> A group therapy session for Wanna be PMs?



Probably an alliance, , will be interesting to see what happens..2019 elections will have an entirely new opposition with congies in the history bin...

House adjourned again, within 8 minutes.....Kick these speakers out of RS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> What's wrong with this picture?


But its true... Bihar is 29th best state in India thanks to Nitish ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> What's wrong with this picture?




1. there aren't 29 states
2. guy is pointing out Patna ranks last in all state capital.

 Nitish is a noob

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

LaBong said:


> Why do BJP wants to pass a land acquisition bill which they opposed in parliament for 12 years?



Err...the BJP supported the earlier bill, not opposed it. What is the confusion here? This is a Bill to amend the earlier one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631142263096086528

@ranjeet @Star Wars @JanjaWeed and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631142263096086528
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @JanjaWeed and others




Get ready for Union soviet socialist islamic state of Delhi..

Man, the RS speaker did not even allow the RS to run more than 8 minutes. Untill 2017 when Vice president changes, nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

temp1994 said:


> No. It is not.And sooner Hindus realize it, the better it would be.
> 
> Just because a religion worships nature ,or a village diety does not make that religion Hinduism. This is a false equivalence drawn by some Hindus to claim that every Pagan religion is/was Hinduism.
> 
> A common religion is defined by common consciousness.If a tribal group worships nature, but their dieties are not integrated theologically in Hinduism as some avatara, or recognised specifically as Vedic Indra, Vayu, akash, with those groups self identifying themselves as Hindus, then that animism is not Hinduism; and only thing a pastor has do to wean that animist towards Christianity is to propagate that the village diety is just a saint with there being only one God and his Jesus being his son.Over generations, that diety would be relegated to secondary status.This is most popular way of religious propagation when state support is absent.
> 
> Now to the question of why Animism is such an easy prey for soul hunters, the answer to that lies in how "cultural knowledge" is passed down the generations. Religion works like Languages. If they are not codified and with all its Philosophy and rituals present in written form, it would be lost if a generational break occurs.Animist do not have elaborate philosophy and they do not even have codified rituals thus they could do not have a chance against an organized religion with a rounded Philosophy.
> 
> 
> Thus Hindus should not be complacent that since tribals worship natural elements and local dieties, they are Hindu and nothing need to be done. Unless those tribals identify themselves as Hindu and consider their dieties as avataras or vedic gods like Indra, Vayu etc, they are not Hindus; and mainstream Hindus would need to work to either incorporate their dieties in Hindu Pantheon or convert them to traditional Vaishnavism or Shaivism. In their current status, they would be as willing to become lamb of Jesus as they would be willing to become Hindus. Though structure of Hinduism make it easier for Hindus compared to Christian to incorporate Tribals, but that incorporation need to be done.
> 
> Another characteristic of organized religion (Hinduism is a semi-Organized religion) is that it has low superstition than animism. It may have few big centralized superstition but its Philosophy is not dependent on retail level superstition. It only employs superstition like "faith healing" as a conversion ploy to convert those people who believe that "Jesus" or a "baba" could heal their diseases.
> 
> When I say that Southern Hinduism is highly animistic , what I mean is that though some south Indian dieties have been seamlessly incorporated in Hindu theology, there are a lot of dieties which only have nominal and weak relation to Hinduism. It allows missionaries to separate those from mainstream and incorporate them piecemeal.
> 
> 
> There are some other popular misconceptions about religions which I would clear in rest of the post.
> 
> First, One should understand how religions divide and the danger dhongi Babas pose to Hinduism. When a religious figure want to form a separate religion, he has three choices: either kill everyone like muhammad did, refute philosophy of prevalent religion like Buddha did, or nominally associate yourself with that said religion to gain followers and gradually wean them away from their parent religion. This is most popular method when state support is not available and nearly everyone who formed a new religion including but not limited to Jesus has adopted this tactic. Though this tactic has low probability of working today (Science had weakened every religion and stymied chance of emergence of any new popular religion), there is always a chance of a baba/godman may try to break from Hinduism. I think that even higher ups in government/RSS/VHP know this and constant scripture bashing and generally denigration of Vedas by Rampal played a role in BJP government showing such an alacrity in executing court's summons and subsequent imposition of harsh sections of IPC on Rampal. @ranjeet may elaborate on this part as Rampal is from Haryana.
> 
> 
> Second is related to role of oppression in conversion. Though genocidal oppression as done by Muslims in Kashmir and Levant, or the one done by Catholic Church in Europe and South America could wipe out even strongest of religion, mild oppression does not lead to largescale change in faith where that religion is strong and entrenched in masses. Demography of Gandhara and Baluchistan was changed by genocide (Pashtuns have no history in Afghanistan and Pakistan. They are originally from Suleiman range area and settled in Afghanistan and Pakistan after original inhabitants of these areas were massacred by Ghaznavi. Similarly Baloch migrated to Baluchistan just 500 year ago), demography of Punjab was changed by force but that application of force was not much more severe than one that Uttar Pradesh or Bihar and was not as extreme as that of Kashmir as Aurangzeb never had enough force to spare to persecute Hindus much severely (due to his incessent warring in South) and older pure Ghazi kingdoms of Delhi sultanate were shortlived. The reason that UP did not convert while Punjab converted on application of force was due to less Penetration of Hinduism in Punjab compared to UP. UP has muslim population of 18%, but 40% of them are of foreign origin as counted by British in 1931 census, UP was a cul-de-sac for Islamic invaders looking for land. Islam ,even after 500 year of rule in UP could only convert 8-9% of local population and most of converts are from professions like butchers which were completely dependent on muslims for survival. I have touched upon this earlier and would elaborate in next point.West Pakistan was practically an uncivilized desert before British brought Irrigation there.
> 
> I have provided example of Kazakhstan in earlier post. Another one ,this time from History, would that of Zorastarianism from Persia. People make a mistake of assuming that penetration of Buddhism in India and Central Asia was of similar level as that of Hinduism or Islam today. It was not. Zoroastrianism barely touched lives of common people and was heavily dependent on state patronage for survival.Similarly Buddhism in India and Central Asia was followed by monks who kept to themselves in their monasteries and were dependent on state patronage.Zoroastrianism and Buddhism fell like Nine Pins when Islam rolled in with unsheathed sword and killed all its religious leaders. Muslims killed both Hindu and Buddhist scholars but reason why Hinduism rebounded while Buddhism cannot is due to Buddhism had a no popular following among general population.Hinduism ,even in Afghanistan, resisted Islam more than Buddhism and it took 300 year long incessant warfare for Turks to reduce KabulShahis.
> 
> 
> Third; Caste system ,contrary to popular belief, actually conserved Hinduism rather making people leave. The most common mistake that people make while evaluation historical phenomenons is that they apply prevalent morality on that historical phenomenon. Caste system may look oppressive from POV of today, but historically when Muslims and Christians were outright slavers and rapists; caste system which limited socialization was the most benign of system in existence.In pre-modern era, People were taken as slaves and sold against their will, women could be raped at will of their master, and whole children of whole ethnicities molested and raped for amusement.Abbasid Arabs recruited Turkish sexual slave boys called Ghilman. When the ghilman ghaznavids inturn Islamized Afghans, they introduced this custom into Pashtunwali. When turkic people like khilji(ghilzai) assimilated into pashtuns, they also introduced these practices.The Turks took a lot of Afghan "bachas". Of course, khilji kept 4000 slave boys in his court.Khilji loved Malik kaffur the most and in the words of Ferishtah "tied the sacred thread (zunnar) of his love in his own waist". Even muhammad himself indulged in this practice and sucked penis of his newborn Nephew.If someone wants further information on this, he could browse through this thread. Bizarre Pashtun Tradition of Bacha Bazi - Historum - History Forums .In such a scenario, caste system was not oppressive and was actually most benign one in existence. Also conversion never led to improvement in social position so converting was moot.
> 
> More detailed discussion this point has been done on this thread: Why did Christianity fail horribly in getting converts in North India? - Historum - History Forums
> 
> Anyone interested could browse through it ( @SarthakGanguly @magudi @ranjeet @doppelganger @Echo_419 @Tridibans and other interested posters).
> 
> 
> Caste system was not strong in Pakistan and Bangladesh, but still they converted while Caste system was very strong in UP but still UP did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fourth; Though bribes could convert some people, it could never lead to mass conversion. The threat that foreign funding of missionaries pose in not that they would be able to bribe poor people (they would but numbers would never be high enough to warrant any attention) , but that the foreign flow of money would finance evangelist industry which would expand by Church planting and thus would have infrastructure in place to take advantage of any crisis which presents them with an opportunity to snare some converts. Existence of evangelist infrastructure would present constant chronic danger, but not acute one.
> 
> 
> Thus I think I have cleared some misconception held by a lot of posters towards held towards religions. I could further elaborate how religions function on Psychological level but do not have time to type mountain of text.



Sorry, Hinduism is not built like other religions and all you are trying to do is mold it like one of the Abrahamic religions with strict codes which is not at all recognizable as Hinduism. The fact that Hinduism is not codified is what has kept it alive because there is no one way to snuff it out.

Here is a better and most articulate explanation of Hinduism by *Tamil writer Jeyamohan’s exchange with a reader over what makes a Hindu, Hindu; and Hinduism, Hinduism.*

Am I A Hindu? | Swarajya

What weaned people off Hinduism was the false narrative of aryan/dravidian divide and the secular poison Indian intellectuals have been feeding people about the horrors of caste system and categorizing SC/ST as non-Hindus. It was a state hostile to Hinduism and supportive of Abrahamic faiths that prepared the ground for the missionaries to plant their churches and reap the souls. Otherwise, during the entire period of British rule the missionaries could hardly manage to convert any tribals or lower castes to Christianity. The spurt in conversions happened only under Congress' watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631142263096086528
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @JanjaWeed and others



Maha Secular-Socaliat alliance in the making


----------



## Star Wars

total anarchy and goondaism in RS,its painful to watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

temp1994 said:


> Though structure of Hinduism make it easier for Hindus compared to Christian to incorporate Tribals, but that incorporation need to be done.


Agreed.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SarthakGanguly said:


> Agreed.



You need to read this.

Am I A Hindu? | Swarajya


----------



## ranjeet

Isme itna naraz hone wali kya baat thi 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631381991632453632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Isme itna naraz hone wali kya baat thi
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631381991632453632



We must trend #SoniakiMausi in twitter just to spite her.... Ever been in a position where you are angry and upset and every little thing pisses you off..






Sonia's outburst at former speaker, look at her face 
Now only hope is winter session of Parliament


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> We must trend #SoniakiMausi in twitter just to spite her.... Ever been in a position where you are angry and upset and every little thing pisses you off..
> 
> View attachment 246114
> 
> 
> Sonia's outburst at former speaker, look at her face
> Now only hope is winter session of Parliament


Sushma is raping Gandhis right now.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Sushma is raping Gandhis right now.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631402671363112960

lol..for a second i read Chudwaya 

bloody hell, Solid Humiliation...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631402671363112960
> 
> lol..for a second i red Chudwaya
> 
> bloody hell, Solid Humiliation...


Lagta hai feel le ke type kiya ANI walo ne ...


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Lagta hai feel le ke type kiya ANI walo ne ...



Lok Sabha TV band hopgaya...kya ho raha hai waha par


----------



## Tridibans

Hahahaha guys... Sushma swaraj tore apart Congress...

Look at the face of Sonia and Rahul..... Stuff falling down from old closet..... Quattrochhi and Anderson saga being exposed by Sushma

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Lok Sabha TV band hopgaya...kya ho raha hai waha par


It's adjourned for the day.



Star Wars said:


> Lok Sabha TV band hopgaya...kya ho raha hai waha par





Tridibans said:


> Hahahaha guys... Sushma swaraj tore apart Congress...
> 
> Look at the face of Sonia and Rahul..... Stuff falling down from old closet..... Quattrochhi and Anderson saga being exposed by Sushma



Adil Shehryar is son of Muhammad Yunus, Who is this Muhammad Yunus?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Adil Shehryar is son of Muhammad Yunus, Who is this Muhammad Yunus?



I think he is a big Bangla Business man


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> It's adjourned for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adil Shehryar is son of Muhammad Yunus, Who is this Muhammad Yunus?



Mohammad Yunus (diplomat) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> Mohammad Yunus (diplomat) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



This has Modi written all over it, skeletons tumbling out of closet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I think he is a big Bangla Business man





Marxist said:


> Mohammad Yunus (diplomat) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Those who try to keep tabs on our leaders in spite of all the suppressions and deliberate misinformation, are aware of the fact that the second son of Indira (or Mrs. Feroze Khan) known as Sanjay Gandhi was not the son of Feroze. He was the son of Mohammad Yunus.

Nehru dynasty: Varun Gandhi’s Muslim roots

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Those who try to keep tabs on our leaders in spite of all the suppressions and deliberate misinformation, are aware of the fact that the second son of Indira (or Mrs. Feroze Khan) known as Sanjay Gandhi was not the son of Feroze. He was the son of Mohammad Yunus.
> 
> Nehru dynasty: Varun Gandhi’s Muslim roots



ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> Those who try to keep tabs on our leaders in spite of all the suppressions and deliberate misinformation, are aware of the fact that the second son of Indira (or Mrs. Feroze Khan) known as Sanjay Gandhi was not the son of Feroze. He was the son of Mohammad Yunus.
> 
> Nehru dynasty: Varun Gandhi’s Muslim roots



Both are same person ,He was very close to Nehru family
*
The death of his son Shahryar, a few years ago had shattered him. He led a life of a recluse after the loss.​*
The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

@Star Wars @Echo_419 I would like to apologize to you two & too any other poster for being too overaggressive & rude to you yesterday night. I was angry at the wrong people & I shouldn't have done that & definitely not with knowledgeable posters like you who have a good reputation, I sincerely apologize & ask you all for your forgiveness.

My apologies to magudi & @itachiii anna for unnecessarily tagging you & irritating you over the last few weeks, I sincerely ask for your forgiveness.

I just have too many problems at home & college as of now & am highly stressed out, a*dd to that the fact that after destroying AP they have little intention to help it just made me furious*(it would have made any Andhraite angry). I finally calmed down today morning when I heard of some tragedy which affected some of my family members(of which I would not like to elaborate)  . Anyway I will be staying away from defence. pk for a few weeks because of this incident+some other family problems which are threatening to go out of control because of this+my studies

All those who have already tagged me & asked me questions, I will answer them as soon as I am back,, sorry for the inconvenience

& lastly I stand by most of the things which I have said(whether it be regarding Ap's rightful demands for Special status or BJP losing Delhi or the abuses which I have thrown at netas, especially at the COngress, the BJP Naidu. Hue Lianje & the Dancing Minister(who was brilliant today)

& Finally I wish you all a very Happy Independence Day!  Jai Hind!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

@Star Wars @Marxist @Darmashkian 

Pappu is speaking in lok sabha .. worth watching.


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> @Star Wars @Echo_419 I would like to apologize to you two & too any other poster for being too overaggressive & rude to you yesterday night. I was angry at the wrong people & I shouldn't have done that & definitely not with knowledgeable posters like you who have a good reputation, I sincerely apologize & ask you all for your forgiveness.
> 
> My apologies to magudi for unnecessarily tagging you & irritating you over the last few weeks
> 
> I just have too many problems at home & college as of now & am highly stressed out, add to that the fact that after destroying AP they have little intention to help it just made me furious(it would have made any Andhraite angry). I finally calmed down today morning when I heard of some tragedy which affected some of my family members(of which I would not like to elaborate)  . Anyway I will be staying away from defence. pk for a few weeks because of this incident+some other family problems which are threatening to go out of control because of this+my studies
> 
> All those who have already tagged me & asked me questions, I will answer them as soon as I am back,, sorry for the inconvenience
> 
> & lastly I stand by most of the things which I have said(whether it be regarding Ap's rightful demands for Special status or BJP losing Delhi or the abuses which I have thrown at netas, especially at the COngress, the BJP Naidu. Hue Lianje & the Dancing Minister(who was brilliant today)
> 
> & Finally I wish you all a very Happy Independence Day!  Jai Hind!!
> 
> View attachment 246132



Don't worry bro, its all good. Good luck on both your professional and personal life. Sab theek ho jayega..



ranjeet said:


> @Star Wars @Marxist @Darmashkian
> 
> Pappu is speaking in lok sabha .. worth watching.



i login to Lok Sabha tv and he is talking about monkeys....yea kya bol raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

@ranjeet @Star Wars Okay this IS my last post for a few weeks, I can't resist not posting it here. The date is of today






He would make a good engineering student

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Don't worry bro, its all good. Good luck on both your professional and personal life. Sab theek ho jayega..
> 
> 
> 
> i login to Lok Sabha tv and he is talking about monkeys....yea kya bol raha hai


He is coming out of closet


----------



## Tridibans

What the hell is Pappu talking?

I just listened for 2 mins... and he goes like...

Jaitley ji black money kahan gaya lalit Modi paisa diya black money Sushma ji Commercial transaction humanitarian Jaitley ji black money mujhse 2 sawal pucha gaya....

WTF did that even mean

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Darmashkian said:


> @ranjeet @Star Wars Okay this IS my last post for a few weeks, I can't resist not posting it here. The date is of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He would make a good engineering student


take care bro and I hope things turn out good. We will be here


----------



## Star Wars

Liberal leftist Media right now

***EMERGENCY SIREN*** *"*ALERT. MOTHER SHIP UNDER ATTACK*.* ALL LUTYENS REPORTER MINIONS TAKE POSITIONS. PREPARE FOR BATTLE*"

*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631444278485479424

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Isme itna naraz hone wali kya baat thi
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631381991632453632



She is on the offensive except norhing less from her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631445061960478720
Edit: since the tweet is deleted ill put the statement here

Arun Jaitley : there are still honest people in this country who's children have to work hard for a living..

ouch....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @Star Wars @Echo_419 I would like to apologize to you two & too any other poster for being too overaggressive & rude to you yesterday night. I was angry at the wrong people & I shouldn't have done that & definitely not with knowledgeable posters like you who have a good reputation, I sincerely apologize & ask you all for your forgiveness.
> 
> My apologies to magudi & @itachiii anna for unnecessarily tagging you & irritating you over the last few weeks, I sincerely ask for your forgiveness.
> 
> I just have too many problems at home & college as of now & am highly stressed out, a*dd to that the fact that after destroying AP they have little intention to help it just made me furious*(it would have made any Andhraite angry). I finally calmed down today morning when I heard of some tragedy which affected some of my family members(of which I would not like to elaborate)  . Anyway I will be staying away from defence. pk for a few weeks because of this incident+some other family problems which are threatening to go out of control because of this+my studies
> 
> All those who have already tagged me & asked me questions, I will answer them as soon as I am back,, sorry for the inconvenience
> 
> & lastly I stand by most of the things which I have said(whether it be regarding Ap's rightful demands for Special status or BJP losing Delhi or the abuses which I have thrown at netas, especially at the COngress, the BJP Naidu. Hue Lianje & the Dancing Minister(who was brilliant today)
> 
> & Finally I wish you all a very Happy Independence Day!  Jai Hind!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 246132



I knew you were facing some sort of problems no worries dude it happens to all of us & good luck with your studies



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631445061960478720
> 
> ouch....



He did not just say that


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> She is on the offensive except norhing less from her



Its a battlefield out there


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> take care bro and I hope things turn out good. We will be here



Link bhej diyo arahuo wala


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> He did not just say that



lol, you should have heard what Sushma told to Rahul Gandhi



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631445061960478720
> 
> ouch....



OYi...tweet delete hogaya


----------



## Tridibans

Echo_419 said:


> I knew you were facing some sort of problems no worries dude it happens to all of us & good luck with your studies
> 
> 
> 
> He did not just say that



tweet is no more 

what it was ?


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> tweet is no more
> 
> what it was ?



Arun Jaitley : there are still honest people in this country who's children have to work hard for a living..

They are being Ripped apart in parliament and media is to busy showing Raga in half the tweets along with Jaitley

NOw i know why congies where shying away from a debate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Good show by bjp today i don't know why they were pussyfooting all along

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Good show by bjp today i don't know why they were pussyfooting all along




Entire Media is quiet about Adil Shehryar, not a single word about that on Media...


----------



## LaBong

Bang Galore said:


> Err...the BJP supported the earlier bill, not opposed it. What is the confusion here? This is a Bill to amend the earlier one.


No bjp didn't, they opposed it till 2013. Present land bill is diluted enough to be the same as the one congress wanted to pass back in 2013.

Land Acquisition Bill: Not too long ago, BJP waved same red flags | The Indian Express


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> No bjp didn't, they opposed it till 2013. Present land bill is diluted enough to be the same as the one congress wanted to pass back in 2013.
> 
> Land Acquisition Bill: Not too long ago, BJP waved same red flags | The Indian Express


You do know Land bill and GST are two different bills.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Good show by bjp today i don't know why they were pussyfooting all along


coward hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> You do know Land bill and GST are two different bills.


Yes I guess, does Indian express article talk about GST?


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> Yes I guess, does Indian express article talk about GST?


Well you edited the post.


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> Well you edited the post.


Because its appending GST tweet with my old post, Indian express article link was already there in my reply to Bang Galore anyway.


----------



## IndoCarib

Rahul Gandhi should worry about Robert Vadra: Lalit Modi - The Times of India

comes from the horses mouth


----------



## Star Wars

LaBong said:


>



Are both the same bills ? I believe there are changes from the Bill congies made and the bill right now..


----------



## LaBong

Star Wars said:


> Are both the same bills ? I believe there are changes from the Bill congies made and the bill right now..


Two different bills both were opposed by BJP when they were in opposition and now by Congress now as they are in opposition. 

Land bill in present form is effectively the same as the one congress footed back in 2013.


----------



## IndoCarib

India Inc joins 17,000-strong online plea to end Parliament logjam - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

LaBong said:


> Two different bills both were opposed by BJP when they were in opposition and now by Congress now as they are in opposition.



The GST bill itself was only introduced in parliament in Dec19 2014, how did they oppose it in parliament before that ?


----------



## magudi

LaBong said:


> No bjp didn't, they opposed it till 2013. Present land bill is diluted enough to be the same as the one congress wanted to pass back in 2013.
> 
> Land Acquisition Bill: Not too long ago, BJP waved same red flags | The Indian Express





The 2013 act was passed with bjp's support. If and when the ordinance (2014 act) expires we'll be back to 2013 act no additional legislation required



Star Wars said:


> The GST bill itself was only introduced in parliament in Dec19 2014, how did they oppose it in parliament before that ?



PC was never able to build a concensus on GST among states, not even Congress ruled ones

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> Two different bills both were opposed by BJP when they were in opposition and now by Congress now as they are in opposition.
> 
> Land bill in present form is effectively the same as the one congress footed back in 2013.



For land bill 
Even congress ruled states were in favor of amendments but just to please ego of Sonia and Rahul Gandhi, whole of India will be made to suffer. 
RTI reveals Congress-ruled states were in favour of amendments to Land Bill - The Economic Times

For GST 
Many Non BJP ruled states wanted 1% compensation which congress refused but BJP accepted it. 
TMC in favour of GST roll-out, up to BJP, Congress to sort issues: Derek O'Brien | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Bang Galore

LaBong said:


> No bjp didn't, they opposed it till 2013. Present land bill is diluted enough to be the same as the one congress wanted to pass back in 2013.
> 
> Land Acquisition Bill: Not too long ago, BJP waved same red flags | The Indian Express




The Bill is in existence, it was passed with the BJP voting for it. The BJP is now trying to alter it.

Lok Sabha passes land acquisition bill| Reuters


----------



## Star Wars

MSM already trying to defend Chiddu


----------



## magudi

'Capitalists' can't decide how Parliament functions: Sharad Yadav on industrialists's signature campaign - The Economic Times


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Good show by bjp today i don't know why they were pussyfooting all along



Exactly Hamare Delhi mein ek kahwat hai for what BJP has done today 
"Gaand maar li"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

Bang Galore said:


> The Bill is in existence, it was passed with the BJP voting for it. The BJP is now trying to alter it.
> 
> Lok Sabha passes land acquisition bill| Reuters




Ok I guess I did indeed mix up between the two.



ranjeet said:


> For land bill
> Even congress ruled states were in favor of amendments but just to please ego of Sonia and Rahul Gandhi, whole of India will be made to suffer.
> RTI reveals Congress-ruled states were in favour of amendments to Land Bill - The Economic Times
> 
> For GST
> Many Non BJP ruled states wanted 1% compensation which congress refused but BJP accepted it.
> TMC in favour of GST roll-out, up to BJP, Congress to sort issues: Derek O'Brien | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> 'Capitalists' can't decide how Parliament functions: Sharad Yadav on industrialists's signature campaign - The Economic Times



The commies are exposed now


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631311435151228928
Who says we did not have Foreign investment during Congress era ..

Why is Rahul Gandhi trending world wide ?

@ranjeet @magudi 


Bihar seat is 100 to RJD 100 to JDU and 40 to COngress, doesn't 40 seem a bit too high ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631311435151228928
> Who says we did not have Foreign investment during Congress era ..
> 
> Why is Rahul Gandhi trending world wide ?



We need to stop this ASAP & promote our version of Islam



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631311435151228928
> Who says we did not have Foreign investment during Congress era ..
> 
> Why is Rahul Gandhi trending world wide ?
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi
> 
> 
> Bihar seat is 100 to RJD 100 to JDU and 40 to COngress, doesn't 40 seem a bit too high ?



Indeed they should be given somewhere around 30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631311435151228928
> Who says we did not have Foreign investment during Congress era ..
> 
> Why is Rahul Gandhi trending world wide ?
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi
> 
> 
> Bihar seat is 100 to RJD 100 to JDU and 40 to COngress, doesn't 40 seem a bit too high ?




Remember this is the alliance that's gonna fight modi in 2019. So all's fair


----------



## Tridibans

Echo_419 said:


> We need to stop this ASAP & promote our version of Islam


At some places its too late. Believe me when I say this, here in Mumbai, there is a suburb called Mira Road. I have some sane Muslim friends from there and they say from 2010 to 2913 almost all the clerics and Mosque management was taken over by Saudi returned ones. Its quite a threat how they are taking over the infrastructure. All this, coming from local muslims itlself 

Mark my words.... Bihar results will be like this...

JDU 40-45 (out of 100)
RJD 30-35 (Out of 100)
Cong 5-7

NDA will be around 125-135

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

LaBong said:


>




Don't know what's your point here, Gujarat still opposes GST as its a manufacturing state but modi is pushing it through. 


Gujarat govt opposes Goods and Services Tax - The Times of India


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631311435151228928
> Who says we did not have Foreign investment during Congress era ..
> 
> Why is Rahul Gandhi trending world wide ?
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi
> 
> 
> Bihar seat is 100 to RJD 100 to JDU and 40 to COngress, doesn't 40 seem a bit too high ?


After India's Daughter created uproar in the world, today they saw what BJP did to India's Son.


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Indeed they should be given somewhere around 30



RJD contested 141 seats last time, now they are contesting only 100 ? seems a bit self defeating ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> RJD contested 141 seats last time, now they are contesting only 100 ? seems a bit self defeating ?


JDU has 110+ sitting MLAs, the sacrifices these wanna be PMs are making to fight Modi


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> JDU 40-45 (out of 100)
> RJD 30-35 (Out of 100)
> Cong 5-7
> NDA will be around 125-135



Congress got 4 seats last time, expect it to get Zero... 4 MLA ki party ko 40 seat kyu de raha hai ye ?



ranjeet said:


> JDU has 110+ sitting MLAs, the sacrifices these wanna be PMs are making to fight Modi



By giving 40 seats to congress, they are literally gifting 40 seats to BJP. Why would they do that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> By giving 40 seats to congress, they are literally gifting 40 seats to BJP. Why would they do that ?



Congress got only 4 last time because they were fighting alone


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Congress got only 4 last time because they were fighting alone



they got 10 seats back in 2005 and 14 seats back in 2000...they never had any votes in Bihar


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> By giving 40 seats to congress, they are literally gifting 40 seats to BJP. Why would they do that ?



well they have to please the Mata Rome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631371815399485440
any truth to this ?


----------



## ranjeet

Modi trolling Congress. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631471180105433089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631480695634833408


Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631371815399485440
> any truth to this ?


kharge spoke for almost an hour today, lets see what happens tomorrow in RS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631371815399485440
> any truth to this ?




There are two possibilities 

1)There is some backdoor deal

2)BJP realized Cong won't allow any bill to pass so they've decided to go all out


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> There are two possibilities
> 
> 1)There is some backdoor deal
> 
> 2)BJP realized Cong won't allow any bill to pass so they've decided to go all out



IF BJP is going all out then they should let loose Darth Subramaniam Swami

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

Muslims in Nepal demand a 'Hindu state' to protect Islam | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> There are two possibilities
> 
> 1)There is some backdoor deal
> 
> 2)BJP realized Cong won't allow any bill to pass so they've decided to go all out



well, they did surprisingly allow the discussion


----------



## Echo_419

Tridibans said:


> At some places its too late. Believe me when I say this, here in Mumbai, there is a suburb called Mira Road. I have some sane Muslim friends from there and they say from 2010 to 2913 almost all the clerics and Mosque management was taken over by Saudi returned ones. Its quite a threat how they are taking over the infrastructure. All this, coming from local muslims itlself
> 
> Mark my words.... Bihar results will be like this...
> 
> JDU 40-45 (out of 100)
> RJD 30-35 (Out of 100)
> Cong 5-7
> 
> NDA will be around 125-135



Hopefully you are right



Star Wars said:


> IF BJP is going all out then they should let loose Darth Subramaniam Swami



Lol Darth Subarmanium



Star Wars said:


> RJD contested 141 seats last time, now they are contesting only 100 ? seems a bit self defeating ?



All be dammed as long as the BJP is stopped


----------



## Android

Lets hope bjp also doesnt make the same mistake of giving to much to paswans and manjhis.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@ranjeet indeed a welcome move by your CM.
Khattar draws edu-line for panchayat polls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet indeed a welcome move by your CM.
> Khattar draws edu-line for panchayat polls


lo bhai ab jaat Sarpanch bhi nahi ban payenge


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> lo bhai ab jaat Sarpanch bhi nahi ban payenge


lagta hai is bar sarpanch ki election ladne ka irada tha tumhara


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> lagta hai is bar sarpanch ki election ladne ka irada tha tumhara


22 ji irade ta bhatre si, saala sire ik vi ni chadta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

Why doesn't NDA hold a joint parl session to pass the bill.


----------



## Star Wars

The Huskar said:


> Why doesn't NDA hold a joint parl session to pass the bill.



they most probably will after right after Independence from what i read.


----------



## The Huskar

Star Wars said:


> they most probably will after right after Independence from what i read.


They should do that.Vajpayee,a man so respectful to the constitutional process did that to pass POTA Act so why can't Modi.


----------



## Star Wars

Well, looks like tomorrow also will be a washout session as Sonia has said she wont allow parliament to function

_In India, if a bill has been rejected by any house of the parliament and if more than six months have elapsed, thePresident may summon a joint session for purpose of passing the bill. The bill is passed by a simple majority of a joint sitting. Since the lower house (Lok Sabha) has more than twice the members of the upper house (Rajya Sabha), a group commanding a majority in the lower house of the Government of Indiacan pass such a bill even if it was previously rejected by the upper house._

IF it goes to the joint session, i believe it should pass...


----------



## IN-2030

Take my word...RJD will score more than JDU in coming election however NDA will be in government

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

satya prakash patel said:


> Take my word...RJD will score more than JDU in coming election however NDA will be in government



This may be the best case scenario 
Bhai tera party Sega Agar NDA meet gayi


----------



## Marxist

Papu's speech note






*Rahul Gandhi gets a Adil Shahryar 101*

Rahul Gandhi gets a Adil Shahryar 101

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631711552165425152

Retort from R.Gandhi.......fail

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Styx

Marxist said:


> Papu's speech note
> View attachment 246367
> 
> 
> *Rahul Gandhi gets a Adil Shahryar 101*
> 
> Rahul Gandhi gets a Adil Shahryar 101


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> Papu's speech note
> View attachment 246367
> 
> 
> *Rahul Gandhi gets a Adil Shahryar 101*
> 
> Rahul Gandhi gets a Adil Shahryar 101




Dahell he even wrote that gandhi 3 monkey thing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631711552165425152
> 
> Retort from R.Gandhi.......fail


OMG this guy can't even get a schoolboy sarcasm


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> OMG this guy can't even get a schoolboy sarcasm



you should check Media Crooks Twitter handle, its Hilarious

Looks like yesterdays speech hit a Raw nerve with the media as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Why PM not attending parliament?


----------



## Marxist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631727289131266048
He is Indian version of Don Quixote

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars




----------



## tuo padre

I believe had rahul born with another surname most probably he would have been educated in school which cater to low iq students/ students with special needs. My god he doesn't even know what are the three monkeys of Gandhi. He even had to write that down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Why PM not attending parliament?




56 inch chest can't face direct questions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Why PM not attending parliament?



No clue, i heard he was having a chat with the president. I am assuming there will be a joint Parliament session by president to pass the GST.


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> Papu's speech note
> View attachment 246367
> 
> 
> *Rahul Gandhi gets a Adil Shahryar 101*
> 
> Rahul Gandhi gets a Adil Shahryar 101



Air yeh chutiya was thinking of becoming the PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631748358504210432

well, looks like BJP is going full fledged against the Family

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> you should check Media Crooks Twitter handle, its Hilarious
> 
> Looks like yesterdays speech hit a Raw nerve with the media as well..
> 
> View attachment 246412


sau sunar ki ek lohar ki.. looks like Pappu & Pappu ki maa are still bruised 'cause of Sushma's assault yesterday! Pathetic media woke up to that fact this morning... & are running Pappu's soundbites like crazy cheerleaders only to calm their bruised egos!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> sau sunar ki ek lohar ki.. looks like Pappu & Pappu ki maa are still bruised 'cause of Sushma's assault yesterday! Pathetic media woke up to that fact this morning... & are running Pappu's soundbites like crazy cheerleaders only to calm their bruised egos!









They all get their Script from #PapukiMausi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> 56 inch chest can't face direct questions



it is insult of 56 inch chest to mess with 26 inch chest. Atleast 40 inch chest is required. To chalange the champion, you need to be among top ten. Pappu with 26 inch chest is no match to the giant Modi. Modi can simply laugh and enjoy the moron acts of Papu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631758005432811520
skeletons about to tumble.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

HariPrasad said:


> it is insult of 56 inch chest to mess with 26 inch chest. Atleast 40 inch chest is required. To chalange the champion, you need to be among top ten. Pappu with 26 inch chest is no match to the giant Modi. Modi can simply laugh and enjoy the moron acts of Papu.



To challenge a fascist all you need is an inclusive person



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631758005432811520
> skeletons about to tumble.



bluff i won't believe until something concrete happens






@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina @Marxist @kurup @Geralt @Nair saab 

OFFtopic but can't think of any other thread to post this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> To challenge a fascist all you need is an inclusive person



Now a days there is a fashion of challenging the leader to draw some attention. Your role model Pappu does that by challenging the Modi. Pappu is inclusive????? Pappu is a wholistic hole personality.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly @levina
> 
> OFFtopic but can't think of any other thread to post this



lol..Satan, check the other videos and the comments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

HariPrasad said:


> Now a days there is a fashion of challenging the leader to draw some attention. Your role model Pappu does that by challenging the Modi. Pappu is inclusive????? Pappu is a wholistic hole personality.



Lol Sanghitards like you who lick chai walas b**t would never understand what inclusivity is and what rahulji stands for


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Lol Sanghitards like you who lick chai walas b**t would never understand what inclusivity is and what rahulji stands for



Oye...bas kar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> Lol Sanghitards like you who lick chai walas b**t would never understand what inclusivity is and what rahulji stands for



You are exposing your IQ level by giving title of inclusivity to this Pappau. Even Pappu shall feel insulted if compared to Rahul Baba. 

He went to condole Nepal people with a saved massage in his mobile. Why do not ask you to do with his speech in parliament? Murkhon ka shiromani.


----------



## Star Wars




----------



## HariPrasad

@magudi ,

Lo ye pappu to honsiyar nikala. Main bolta tha bhashan mobile save karke le jana chahiye aur usne parchi banali. Dukh ki baat ye hai ke parchi banane ki aday ke bavjud pappu school main do bar fail hua.


----------



## magudi

@Star Wars you asked yesterday what was jaitley's plan , here it is :

Circumventing the Rajya Sabha - The Hindu

Labelling bills as 'Money bills' so that Rajya Sabha doesn't have a say

Special session of Parliament likely to pass GST bill - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> @Star Wars you asked yesterday what was jaitley's plan , here it is :
> 
> Circumventing the Rajya Sabha - The Hindu
> 
> Labelling bills as 'Money bills' so that Rajya Sabha doesn't have a say
> 
> Special session of Parliament likely to pass GST bill - Livemint



Does that mean the bill will have to be reintroduced in LS ? I know that if a money bill is reintroduced into RS the second time it has to pass automatically...

Isn't joint session of Parliament a separate route? so basically they have two alternate routes


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Does that mean the bill will have to be reintroduced in LS ? I know that if a money bill is reintroduced into RS the second time it has to pass automatically...
> 
> Isn't joint session of Parliament a separate route? so basically they have two alternate routes



I don't know if constitutional amendments can be passed in JS


----------



## Star Wars

Opposition sees red in money Bill route - The Hindu



magudi said:


> I don't know if constitutional amendments can be passed in JS



no, there cannot be a joint sitting apparently..it has to be passed seperatly


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Lol Sanghitards like you who lick chai walas b**t would never understand what inclusivity is and what rahulji stands for



Bas kar bhai


----------



## Star Wars

Opposition sees red in money Bill route - The Hindu

Rahul Gandhi Strikes back !! *Dramatic Background Music*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> no, there cannot be a joint sitting apparently..it has to be passed seperatly



That's a given, All constitutional amendments need to pass through each house with a 2/3rd majority.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> That's a given, It needs to pass through each house with a 2/3rd majority.



Unless it is passed as A money bill, Govt. will circumvent the Rajya Sabha

_On May 13, the issue was also raised in the Upper House when the government had placed the Black Money (Undisclosed Foreign Income and Assets) and Imposition of Tax Bill, 2015, in the House just hours before the close of the budget session.With the government insisting that it was a money Bill and citing the Speaker’s ruling to this effect, the Bill sailed through the Rajya Sabha despite the reservations of Opposition MPs_


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Unless it is passed as A money bill, Govt. will circumvent the Rajya Sabha
> 
> _On May 13, the issue was also raised in the Upper House when the government had placed the Black Money (Undisclosed Foreign Income and Assets) and Imposition of Tax Bill, 2015, in the House just hours before the close of the budget session.With the government insisting that it was a money Bill and citing the Speaker’s ruling to this effect, the Bill sailed through the Rajya Sabha despite the reservations of Opposition MPs_




Nope. Not a constitutional amendment. Does not apply. Not only that, half the states assemblies in india will have to ratify this amendment.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Nope. Not a constitutional amendment. Does not apply.



It will apply, there is no real clarification on what a money bill is..

Govt.’s money Bill strategy makes Opposition wary - The Hindu

_One option that the government is toying with is to fashion difficult pieces of legislation as money Bills to pass the Rajya Sabha hurdle._


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> It will apply, there is no real clarification on what a money bill is..
> 
> Govt.’s money Bill strategy makes Opposition wary - The Hindu
> 
> _One option that the government is toying with is to fashion difficult pieces of legislation as money Bills to pass the Rajya Sabha hurdle._




No it won't. Understand the issue here, this is a constitutional amendment. It will have to be passed by 2/3rd of both the houses & since it is an amendment of the 7th schedule, half the state assemblies have to ratify it.

Could try this trick with other bills, not on a constitutional amendment.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Could try this trick with other bills, not on a constitutional amendment.



It won't be a constitutional amendment bill if the speaker decides it. Govt. itself is mulling the option and the speaker has the final decision on weather it is a money bill or not.
Besides, as i showed you, this has been done before from the previous two bills which was passed in May


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Govt. itself is mulling the option and the speaker has the final decision on weather it is a money bill or not.
> Besides, as i showed you, this has been done before from the previous two bills which was passed in May




Those were regular bills, a lot more leeway there. No such on a constitutional amendment. This bill has been introduced before as a constitutional amendment. No chance. The government will be risking a stinging rebuke from the Supreme Court.


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> It won't be a constitutional amendment bill if the speaker decides it. Govt. itself is mulling the option and the speaker has the final decision on weather it is a money bill or not.
> Besides, as i showed you, this has been done before from the previous two bills which was passed in May



There you go Speaker is a Congress in stooge he will not support us


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Those were regular bills, a lot more leeway there. No such on a constitutional amendment.



It simply can be labeled as a money bill and it seems that it can be under Article 110, from what i am reading...



Echo_419 said:


> There you go Speaker is a Congress in stooge he will not support us



Speaker of Lok Sabha  . RS is useless in case of money bills.

If its rejected in RS and sent back to LS and LS passes again it is passed. 
If RS ignores it for 14 days its passed anyway.


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> It simply has to be labeled as a money bill and it seems that it can be under Article 110, from what i am reading...



You can label it anything you want, it still changes the constitutional position. No way out here.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> You can label it anything you want, it still changes the constitutional position. No way out here.



If it is laballed as a money bill and it passes Lok Sabha its over... Its irrelevant weather it changes the constitutional position... its a convenient(or inconvenient for opposition) loop hole...


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> If it is laballed as a money bill and it passes Lok Sabha its over... Its irrelevant weather it changes the constitutional position... its a convenient(or inconvenient for opposition) loop hole...




Nope. Won't pass muster. Money bills cannot alter the constitution.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Nope. Won't pass muster. Money bills cannot alter the constitution.



Constitution allows the Lok Sabha speaker to decide weather a bill is money bill or not...final call goes on Sumitra Mahajan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Constitution allows the Lok Sabha speaker to decide weather a bill is money bill or not...final call goes on Sumitra Mahajan



No, you are now get into a silly argument. The constitution does not allow it. Period. The Supreme Court & before that, the President would give the government so much hiding if they attempted to do that. Would be grounds for the dissolution of Parliament if anyone was dumb enough to attempt such a trick.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> No, you are now get into a silly argument. The constitution does not allow it. Period. The Supreme Court & before that, the President would give the government so much hiding if they attempted to do that. Would be grounds for the dissolution of Parliament if anyone was dumb enough to attempt such a trick.



What are you talking about, who said constitution did not allow ?

Money bill route to clear RS hurdle may not be easy, say experts - The Times of India

Constitution does allow the Lok Sabha speaker to give its final word, Its not illigal its a work around and there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it...COnstution does expect the speaker to make a fair judgment but her word is final... *Speakers decision is final and cannot be challenged in any court of law

Article 110 in The Constitution Of India 1949

If any question arises whether a Bill is a Money Bill or not, the decision of the Speaker of the House of the People thereon shall be final
*
There is nothing the president or anyone else can do about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> What are you talking about, who said constitution did not allow ?
> 
> Money bill route to clear RS hurdle may not be easy, say experts - The Times of India
> 
> Constitution does allow the Lok Sabha speaker to give its final word, Its not illigal its a work around and there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it.. dissolution of parliament is a bad joke...



No joke. You read some article & don't even go through them fully & don't see a difference between a bill that is a regular bill & one that changes the constitution.

From the article:
_"In that context, Kashyap, a former Lok Sabha secretary general, cited examples of Land Acquisition Bill and GST Bill. He said, "Neither the Land Bill nor the GST Bill is a money Bill. Therefore, these bills could not be introduced as money bills". "_

No one will try & pass the GST as a money bill. It is a constitutional amendment. If any government was stupid enough to do that, it will risk severe censure .

_"It may be remembered that Article 122 provides immunity against challenges to the proceedings only on the grounds of procedural irregularities. A wrong decision taken under Article 110(3) is not a procedural irregularity and hence does not grant any immunity."_


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> No joke. You read some article & don't even go through them fully & don't see a difference between a bill that is a regular bill & one that changes the constitution.
> 
> From the article:
> _"In that context, Kashyap, a former Lok Sabha secretary general, cited examples of Land Acquisition Bill and GST Bill. He said, "Neither the Land Bill nor the GST Bill is a money Bill. Therefore, these bills could not be introduced as money bills". "_
> 
> No one will try & pass the GST as a money bill. It is a constitutional amendment. If any government was stupid enough to do that, it will risk severe censure .
> 
> _"It may be remembered that Article 122 provides immunity against challenges to the proceedings only on the grounds of procedural irregularities. A wrong decision taken under Article 110(3) is not a procedural irregularity and hence does not grant any immunity."_



Yes i read that same article now i am asking you to read from the constitution itself. If the Constitution Article 110(3) itself allows the speaker to give the final word. Once the speaker decides , its over.. I already gave you the link to the constitution which shows that it is allowed.There cannot be a wrong decision taken under Article 110(3) since it allows the speaker to give the final word.

Article 110 in The Constitution Of India 1949

*If any question arises whether a Bill is a Money Bill or not, the decision of the Speaker of the House of the People thereon shall be final*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Yes i read that same article now i am asking you to read from the constitution itself. If the Constitution Article 110(3) itself allows the speaker to give the final word. Once the speaker decides , its over.. I already gave you the link to the constitution which shows that it is allowed.
> 
> Article 110 in The Constitution Of India 1949
> 
> *If any question arises whether a Bill is a Money Bill or not, the decision of the Speaker of the House of the People thereon shall be final*



The immunity is limited & will not apply to any amendment of the constitution.

_"It may be remembered that Article 122 provides immunity against challenges to the proceedings only on the grounds of procedural irregularities. A wrong decision taken under Article 110(3) is not a procedural irregularity and hence does not grant any immunity."_


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> The immunity is limited & will not apply to any amendment of the constitution.
> 
> _"It may be remembered that Article 122 provides immunity against challenges to the proceedings only on the grounds of procedural irregularities. A wrong decision taken under Article 110(3) is not a procedural irregularity and hence does not grant any immunity."_



If it is a wrong decision, since Article 110(3) allows the speakers word to be final... there cannot be any wrong doing...

_*If any question arises whether a Bill is a Money*_ _Bill or not, the decision of the Speaker of the House of the People thereon shall be final
_
It doesn't ask the speaker to adher to the rest of the clauses, it says if there are any questions speaker has the freedom to make a final decision.That is why opposition was asking to properly Define what a money bill is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Only if it is a procedural irregularity. Which it won't be if it is a wrong decision. Will be challenged. The courts will rule if that is the basis of the challenge.

In any case, there can be no changes of the constitution by this method. Period. There is a set method for those changes to be made & since this issues concerns the states, even they have to be on board.


----------



## HariPrasad

Congress shall continue to hamper the progress of country untill it is marginalized. We have to pay the prise of Congressee terror untill it is it becomes non significant force in RS.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Only if it is a procedural irregularity. Which it won't be if it is a wrong decision. Will be challenged. The courts will rule if that is the basis of the challenge.
> 
> In any case, there can be no changes of the constitution by this method. Period. There is a set method for those changes to be made & since this issues concerns the states, even they have to be on board.



How is it a wrong decision if the constitution itself allows the speaker to have a final say in the matter ?


----------



## Bang Galore

HariPrasad said:


> Congress shall continue to hamper the progress of country untill it is marginalized. We have to pay the prise of Congressee terror untill it is it becomes non significant force in RS.



Congress can only do this by way of blocking parliament. People have tired of it. The next time they do it, they should be kicked out in both the houses. Don't think they will get much support.



Star Wars said:


> How is it a wrong decision if the constitution itself allows the speaker to have a final say in the matter ?



Again, I repeat, the immunity is only for procedural irregularities. If something is patently wrong, it will be challenged & won't have immunity.

In any case, this cannot apply to an amendment to the constitution. Therefore, not to the GST.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Congress can only do this by way of blocking parliament. People have tired of it. The next time they do it, they should be kicked out in both the houses. Don't think they will get much support.



Not gonna happen RS that asshole Kurian adjourned the house 3 minutes after GST was announced the first day and 8 minutes in the second day



Bang Galore said:


> Again, I repeat, the immunity is only for procedural irregularities. If something is patently wrong, it will be challenged & won't have immunity.
> .



Again, i repeat the speaker has the final say, its right there in the constitution. The Black money bill was passed the same way even though it wasn't a money bill because speaker had the final say.


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Not gonna happen RS that asshole Kurian adjourned the house 3 minutes after GST was announced the first day and 8 minutes in the second day



There are ways to get past that. The congress is in a minority in the RS too even on matters of the constitutional amendment. The numbers are with the government on the GST, Congress is using brute power. That carries with it the law of diminishing returns. The government moves the chairman to get tough or move all bills _(after a 6 month wait) _to a joint sitting effectively cutting off the Rajya Sabha. Not many constitutional amendments, so the government should be able to do that.



Star Wars said:


> Again, i repeat the speaker has the final say, its right there in the constitution. The Black money bill was passed the same way even though it wasn't a money bill because speaker had the final say.



The Black money bill was a borderline case, it also had no constitutional implications. I'm talking about a clear misuse which will be flagged. The GST simply cannot be passed in the same manner because the constitution has to be changed & there are clear rules on how that can be done. The same route does not exist.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> There are ways to get past that. The congress is in a minority in the RS too even on matters of the constitutional amendment. The numbers are with the government on the GST, Congress is using brute power. That carries with it the law of diminishing returns. The government moves the chairman to get tough or move all bills _(after a 6 month wait) _to a joint sitting effectively cutting off the Rajya Sabha. Not many constitutional amendments, so the government should be able to do that.



Lets hope so, Govt. does aggressively claim it has other routes available...



Bang Galore said:


> The Black money bill was a borderline case, it also had no constitutional implications. I'm talking about a clear misuse which will be flagged. The GST simply cannot be passed in the same manner because the constitution has to be changed & there are clear rules on how that can be done. the same route does not exist.



How is it Misuse or illigal ? I quoted you the rules where it said it was final. IF the speaker does decide its over. Even UPA had thought of such a move. Why would Finance Ministry of all places think of this route if it was illigal ?


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> How is it Misuse or illigal ? I quoted you the rules where it said it was final. IF the speaker does decide its over. Even UPA had thought of such a move. Why would Finance Ministry of all places think of this route if it was illigal ?



If a bill is labelled money bill when it is clearly not so, it does not fall under procedural irregularities & therefore no immunity will exist. Can be challenged. The finance ministry is using it in borderline cases where there can be arguments both ways.

Cannot be used for the GST because there is a change in the constitution required. No money bill can alter the constitution as a regular bill, has to be passed as a constitutional amendment. Otherwise will be deemed to be void. There is no indication whatsoever that the Finance ministry has seriously suggested this route for the GST. It may be considered for other bills. No one will mess around with the constitution. You do understand that even constitutional amendments, passed with 2/3rds of both houses can still be challenged in the Supreme Court, right? Do you seriously think that a bill passed by a single house with a simple majority will be given a pass?


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> If a bill is labelled money bill when it is clearly not so, it does not fall under procedural irregularities & therefore no immunity will exist. Can be challenged. The finance ministry is using it in borderline cases where there can be arguments both ways.
> 
> Cannot be used for the GST because there is a change in the constitution required. No money bill can alter the constitution as a regular bill, has to be passed as a constitutional amendment. Otherwise will be deemed to be void. There is no indication whatsoever that the Finance ministry has seriously suggested this route for the GST. It may be considered for other bills. No one will mess around with the constitution.



There are countless links out there which suggest both UPA and NDA seriously thought about Money bill route.
What exactly is a money bill or not falls on the LS speaker in finality ,constitution gives such a freedom as i quoted..


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> There are countless links out there which suggest both UPA and NDA seriously thought about Money bill route.
> What exactly is a money bill or not falls on the LS speaker in finality ,constitution gives such a freedom as i quoted..



Post a link, I'm unaware of such an argument.. 

There is no unlimited latitude, as I said_

Article 122 provides immunity against challenges to the proceedings *only on the grounds of procedural irregularities*_. 

A patently wrong decision can be challenged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Post a link, I'm unaware of such an argument..
> There is no unlimited latitude, as I said
> _Article 122 provides immunity against challenges to the proceedings *only on the grounds of procedural irregularities*_.
> A patently wrong decision can be challenged.



*Article 100(3) If any question arises whether a Bill is a Money Bill or not, the decision of the Speaker of the House of the People thereon shall be final*

LS speaker has the final say, which means the final say isn't illegal or cannot be challenged in any court of law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> *Article 100(3) If any question arises whether a Bill is a Money Bill or not, the decision of the Speaker of the House of the People thereon shall be final*
> 
> LS speaker has the final say, which means the final say isn't illegal or cannot be challenged in any court of law.




I have already made the point if how that is interpreted under Article 122. Won't labour this further.

The government in any case seems to have the numbers even in the Rajya Sabha. Absolutely no point in doing something silly. What is needed is for the government to deal with Congress's intransigence.


----------



## tuo padre

Stop it people. I got headache from the debate over money bill or constitutional amendment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> I have already made the point if how that is interpreted under Article 122. Won't labour this further.



i also made my point, chalo..ill go make some tea...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631749787079938049
Should have done this a lot earlier, but yeah go for the heads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

tuo padre said:


> Stop it people. I got headache from the debate over money bill or constitutional amendment.



same here ...  ..... Last few posts can be summarised as ,

Money bill  ..... Constitutional amendement ...... NO ,Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement ...... NO , Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement ...... NO , Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement ...... NO , Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement ...... NO , Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement ...... NO , Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement 

And readers are like .......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

kurup said:


> same here ...  ..... Last few posts can be summarised as ,
> 
> Money bill  ..... Constitutional amendement ...... NO ,Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement ...... NO , Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement ...... NO , Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement ...... NO , Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement ...... NO , Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement ...... NO , Money bill  ..... NO , Constitutional amendement
> 
> And readers are like .......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> i also made my point, chalo..ill go make some tea...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631749787079938049
> Should have done this a lot earlier, but yeah go for the heads



Totally agree they should have done this before


----------



## Star Wars

Chiddu says he wasn't aware his wife was in the IT department.....Do they know they are husband and wife ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Advani must be secretly smiling. His protege Sushma didnt resign and hence Congress didnt allow the bills to be passed. Score : Advani 1 - Modi 0.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> 22 ji irade ta bhatre si, saala sire ik vi ni chadta.


same here 
"life is complicated thing unless you are born in Badal or Gandhi family".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Rahul Gandhi's 'cheat sheet' for Parliament speech caught on camera - The Times of India







When Twitterati ridiculed Rahul Gandhi for carrying cheat sheet in LS - Oneindia


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Advani must be secretly smiling. His protege Sushma didnt resign and hence Congress didnt allow the bills to be passed. Score : Advani 1 - Modi 0.



Not sure if he will be smiling, the way things are going bills will be passed one way or another COngress no matter how much it cries cannot stop that. By 2019 Congress will be irrelevant and India will be devoid of a National party leaving BJP to be dominant National party among several State level political parties..

Besides i like BJP old guard far better than congies, it takes nerve to promote Modi and shah to the top after remaining as leaders of BJP for dozens of years. Kinda shows BJP is more Merit based than any other party..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Chiddu says he wasn't aware his wife was in the IT department.....Do they know they are husband and wife ?



Didn't his wife know that her husband was the FM & it would be a potential conflict of interest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Didn't his wife know that her husband was the FM & it would be a potential conflict of interest?



If he is unaware of his wife's profession, anything is possible...


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Not sure if he will be smiling, the way things are going bills will be passed one way or another COngress no matter how much it cries cannot stop that. By 2019 Congress will be irrelevant and India will be devoid of a National party leaving BJP to be dominant National party among several State level political parties..



We need a Gandhis mukt Congress, not necessarily a Congress mukt Bharat.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Bang Galore said:


> We need a Gandhis mukt Congress, not necessarily a Congress mukt Bharat.......



A Congress Mukt Bharat or a Gandhis Mukt CONgress .... both of them will never be a reality .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> Not sure if he will be smiling, the *way things are going bills will be passed one way or another COngress no matter how much it cries cannot stop that*. By 2019 Congress will be irrelevant and India will be devoid of a National party leaving BJP to be dominant National party among several State level political parties..
> 
> Besides i like BJP old guard far better than congies, it takes nerve to promote Modi and shah to the top after remaining as leaders of BJP for dozens of years. Kinda shows BJP is more Merit based than any other party..


 
May be. But for now, things going as per Advani's wishes. Lets face it, It is a huge defeat for Modi. Sushma still has soft corner for Advani, and she didnt resign for a purpose. Had she voluntarily resigned, we wouldnt have seen this day. There is kind of coup going on against Modi from within. That old man is settling scores. BJP doesnt need Congress, as long as Advani is alive !


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> We need a Gandhis mukt Congress, not necessarily a Congress mukt Bharat.......



Gandhi mukt Congress will make congress irrelevant....There will be complete Chaos within the party. Though i agree there should be an National opposition party to BJP a relevant one.



IndoCarib said:


> May be. But for now, things going as per Advani's wishes. Lets face it, It is a huge defeat for Modi. Sushma still has soft corner for Advani, and she didnt resign for a purpose. Had she voluntarily resigned, we wouldnt have seen this day. There is kind of coup going on against Modi from within. That old man is settling scores. BJP doesnt need Congress, as long as Advani is alive !



Actually it was a combined decision by everybody to back SS, if you had noticed earlier SS's twitter handle had removed the FM title for a few weeks. If Sushma had resigned then congress would have used the leftist Media and sensationalism to blackmail govt. for more resignations in the coming years which would have eventually weakened the govt. Its a good decision that Sushma did not resign, besides she is doing a very good job as FM. Giving into this blackmail would have emboldened the Congress and the media..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

This is the latest from pappu .... any high IQ people here , can you please explain in simple words , what does this actually means ..... 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631759655614582784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

kurup said:


> A Congress Mukt Bharat or a Gandhis Mukt CONgress .... both of them will never be a reality .



Sadly true....but...as long as Gandhi stay on top, their popularity will drop and so will their relevance.



kurup said:


> This is the latest from pappu .... any high IQ people here , can you please explain in simple words , what does this actually means .....



What did he say ?? , Whats wrong with him..man


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Rahul Gandhi's 'cheat sheet' for Parliament speech caught on camera - The Times of India
> View attachment 246524
> 
> 
> 
> When Twitterati ridiculed Rahul Gandhi for carrying cheat sheet in LS - Oneindia




Even i take notes for presentations, it's the content that surprised me.


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> Gandhi mukt Congress will make congress irrelevant....There will be complete Chaos within the party
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was a combined decision by everybody to back SS, if you had noticed earlier SS's twitter handle had removed the FM title for a few weeks. If Sushma had resigned then congress would have used the leftist Media and sensationalism to blackmail govt. for more resignations in the coming years which would have eventually weakened the govt. Its a good decision that Sushma did not resign, *besides she is doing a very good job as FM*. Giving into this blackmail would have emboldened the Congress and the media..


 
That is right. There is a theory making the rounds now that Grandpa Advani may be behind all the revealations and the subsequent events


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> That is right. There is a theory making the rounds now that Grandpa Advani may be behind all the revealations and the subsequent events




Fingers pointing at Advani and Jaitley, but Advani is close to SS so he is unlikely to attack her. AS for Jaitley, a bit confused he has been loyal to Modi for a long time now.


----------



## kurup

Star Wars said:


> Sadly true....but...as long as Gandhi stay on top, their popularity will drop and so will their relevance.



Ideal for India will be a Congress being just a third or fourth largest party in LS ... not being the principal opposition .



> What did he say ?? , Whats wrong with him..man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> By 2019 Congress will be irrelevant and India will be devoid of a National party leaving BJP




Lol bro in which reality are you living even with all the mess Congress made in 2014 and hi profile campaigning by modi bjp still got only 31% vote share 

And you do know that a secular alliance will not even have to campaign for votes from 20% of secular people which they'll garner by default.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Lol bro in which reality are you living even with all the mess Congress made in 2014 and hi profile campaigning by modi bjp still got only 31% vote share



More like 40% if include all of NDA



magudi said:


> And you do know that a secular alliance will not even have to campaign for votes from 20% of secular people which they'll garner by default.



Just like Muslim votes in Delhi went to AAP, its highly likely that the minority votes will switch over to the stronger regional parties. Congress will be irrelevant, and will be soon replaced by local regional parties unless Gandhi's leave congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> More like 40% if include all of NDA
> 
> 
> 
> *Just like Muslim votes in Delhi went to AAP, its highly likely that the minority votes will switch over to the stronger regional parties.* Congress will be irrelevant, and will be soon replaced by local regional parties unless Gandhi's leave congress


 
And then there is MIM


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> And then there is MIM



well, not everything has an upside unfortunately.. I am hoping for congress to break apart, hopefully Scindia and few other young leaders can separate and create a new party...

FIR filed against Sushma Swaraj and Arun Jaitley by Congress for Child abuse in parliment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> More like 40% if include all of NDA
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Muslim votes in Delhi went to AAP, its highly likely that the minority votes will switch over to the stronger regional parties. Congress will be irrelevant, and will be soon replaced by local regional parties unless Gandhi's leave congress



Not talking of Muslims or Christians or Hindus - sekuler minded rational intellectuals from all religions are averse to BJP's ideology and they form about 20% as shown by 2014 results


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Not talking of Muslims or Christians or Hindus - sekuler minded rational intellectuals from all religions are averse to BJP's ideology and they form about 20% as shown by 2014 results



Ofcourse, am saying their votes will be divided among the regional parties...


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Chiddu says he wasn't aware his wife was in the IT department.....Do they know they are husband and wife ?




Lol look at how bluntly he is lying



IndoCarib said:


> May be. But for now, things going as per Advani's wishes. Lets face it, It is a huge defeat for Modi. Sushma still has soft corner for Advani, and she didnt resign for a purpose. Had she voluntarily resigned, we wouldnt have seen this day. There is kind of coup going on against Modi from within. That old man is settling scores. BJP doesnt need Congress, as long as Advani is alive !



Nah



kurup said:


> This is the latest from pappu .... any high IQ people here , can you please explain in simple words , what does this actually means .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631759655614582784



The **** did I just read


----------



## Star Wars

#PappuSoDuffer Trending in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631831156699234305
Don't miss this one. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631764236687949824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631764236687949824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

MediaCrooks: Arnab's Hoax

On August 12 the Parliament finally settled to a reasonable debate over the *Sushma Swaraj – Lalit Modi* issue. Congress leader *Mallikarjun Kharge* spoke uninterrupted for nearly an hour with questions for SS. All very fine! Then SS spoke amidst ruckus and noise, mostly by Congis. News channels showed most of Kharge’s speech. It is just when SS launched a scathing attack on *Sonia Gandhi*, *Rajiv Gandhi*and *Rahul Gandhi* – the ChineseGandhis family that the MSM lost their pants and skirts and ran helter-skelter. Here’s what happened:






*That is right. NDTV suddenly shifted to stock reports, IndiaToday and CNN-IBN to some road rage in Navi Mumbai and Timesnow to Privacy issues. *The media’s Scaredy chicks wanted to avoid the shellacking of the Gandhis. And that too is what happened after the hounding of SS and Vasundhara Raje over the LKM issue. The moment LKM mentioned SoniaG the media went dead on the issue. But the stupid Congress made the mistake of extending it to Parliament and rioting and disrupting proceedings. Was it really a mistake? It wouldn’t appear so. We’ll find out.

That the Congress received a thrashing for their lies at the hands of SS and AJ (*Arun Jaitley*) would be an understatement. The evil Congress was exposed from RajivG to SoniaG’s sisters to RahulG. Allowing Warren Anderson of the Bhopal gas tragedy to escape in exchange for RajivG’s friend (and relative?) as also Quatrochi featured in the crimes of Congress in speeches by SS/AJ. SS stated the Gandhis had also received money from Quatrochi of the Bofors infamy. AJ even called the little duffer an “*Expert without any knowledge*” considering the latter blabbers on anything ignorantly (in this case his *pre-scripted* blabber was reported as a counter to SS by Rahul Kanwal and Hindustan Times. Guy is bad even at rote learning). We will pass all of this for another day as these are major crime-stories that can make multiple posts. Instead, let us rewind on how things came to such a pass.

It is normal and also desirable for the media to be adversarial to the govt of the day. But in India, our MSM has largely been adversarial to *BJP* regardless of whether they are in power or not. The entire MSM, like a box of parrots or a mischief of mice (*Yes a group of mice is called “mischief”*) started hounding SS-VR after a story by *Timesnow*. Now, the TOI group and others have been hounding BJP and their members for a very long time while protecting the sins of Congress and Sonia. Remember, TOI group in particular has carried fake stories from *Rambo* to the current nonsense. After BJP comes to power, they run fraudulent campaigns like “*Christians under attack*” and other frivolous crap. In this particular case the fraudulent campaign against SS-VR was a conspiracy hatched by and with *Arnab Goswami* of Timesnow and others followed like mice because they saw another chance to trash BJP and seek scalps of their ministers. It was nothing short of criminal. On his nightly ruckus called Newshour, Arnab was raging like his bottom was on fire:








In response to Arnab’s frequent fraudulent Witchhunts I have written a few posts. While writing those I still did not suspect his integrity. But his 3-week hounding off SS and VR smacked of a “*Supari*” Whackjob that was hard to explain. He called it #LalitGate urging viewers to trend it. #LalitGate never trended. I responded with a post called*#ArnabGate* (which trended world-wide). Here’s a quote from towards the end of that post:

“Arnab has a history of hounding people with an agenda of seeking scalps. There was the *Nitin Gadkari hounding which lasted for a month*. There was this* N Sreenivasan hounding which lasted 21 days*. There have been others too. In the case of Gadkari all of it turned out to be nothing but a “*Supari*” hit job. In case of Sreenivasan, many indicated the agenda was because of conflict between TOI and BCCI. Sreenivasan continues to be in some position or the other in Indian cricket. *After the world cup he wanted to hound MS Dhoni out and got severely trashed on Twitter*… the media and Congress claiming “*moral*” grounds is like Al Capone preaching Prohibition. All of Arnab’s mindless bitching has gotten nowhere. I am sure Arnab knows this and therefore he pounces on any and every little firecracker and screams “*It’s a bomb, it’s a bomb*”… At the end of it all, maybe in a year, when we thoroughly scrutinise every witch-hunt (going beyond news reporting) Arnab has carried out we will find most of them were damp squibs and the only real scandal would be *ArnabGate*”.

At the beginning of Kharge’s speech in LS Timesnow grandly carried a small banner on their screen –* Timesnow impacts Parliament, implying Timesnow forced LalitGate discussion in Parliament. When the tide turned with SS’s speech – that banner disappeared . Arnab had taken a severe beating. And his rage was all over his channel in his nightly ruckus screaming that both BJP and Congress had played a fixed match.* He howled that Congress did not ask the questions of SS that they should have asked. Really? Which questions? That ones that never existed in the first place *or concocted by Arnab*? So how did the Witchhunt of SS-VR start? SS mentioned *P Chidambaram* many times in her speech and alluded to PC being the one who framed Kharge’s questions that were also breast-fed to a TV channel with supposed dirt on her. Not the first time because we have also read reports that the great “*coup report*” by Shekhar Gupta was breast-fed to him by PC.

Based on the breast-feeding Arnab received from someone, he also had the audacity to demand that PM sack VR and SS. This moron thinks he can order PM to sack anyone; such is his ego and arrogance. *Naturally, the beating Congress took in LS makes Arnab feel it’s a personal loss and defeat for him. IT IS! It is a major defeat for his hounding and slander. Such was the viciousness that Arnab even called VR’s son the “BJP Vadra” and his criminal reporters hounded VR and in one case even crashed into her convoy in Delhi. Not satisfied with mere hounding Arnab extended his vile nonsense with exceptional slander. Take a look:*






*Such was the hate-mongering by Arnab that he even accused VR of promoting/selling cancer to benefit Lalit Modi. This is his great independent journalism? *This is the grand integrity he talks about? Clearly, Arnab was breast-fed by anti-BJP sources (Probably Congress) on stupid stuff. He built another case of VR and son owning a palace in *Dholpur* illegally. This was again spoon-fed to him by nonsensical claims in a presser by *Jairam Ramesh*. This is what AJ mocked in his speech in LS – That a court order giving ownership to VR’s son was not important but a Congress spokie blabbering crap was truth for Arnab and media channels. *Arnab now has dinosaur eggs on his face*for his fraudulent smear campaign and imaginary integrity:









And all this while claiming he has ALL the facts, that his team has VERIFIED everything thoroughly. The best trashing of the bogus claims Arnab made on LalitModi nexus came with the clarity on LKM’s status that Arun Jaitley laid out in the LS. Smear-campaigners like Arnab, his partners in Congress and other media colleagues kept on calling LKM a “*fugitive*” when it was evident to even ordinary men like me that he was not a fugitive when Sushma helped him out to meet his cancer-stricken wife. And worse, the *criminals in the media went to the extent of claiming VR could be prosecuted for treason*:






The Congress orchestrated this smear-campaign and Arnab was their vehicle – like a cigarette is the delivery vehicle for nicotine. *Arnab became that poisonous vehicle*. The Congress suffered more political damage than they estimated. The public, the industrialists and every sensible person on the street is disgusted at their vicious rioting in the Parliament over a frivolous issue. Arun Jaitley rightly pointed out that all the Congis wanted was to disrupt and halt the growth of India. I called it *Stalling India* and so did many others in the public domain. Congi wimps are now standing on Sonia’s queen-size ego and nothing else. *The biggest hit was taken by SoniaG and RahulG – their reputation and that of their family lies in shambles. It will only get worse in days ahead. I am in no doubt about that.*

As for Arnab, he is barking like a mad dog which has been trapped by the municipal van. His fake self-righteousness makes him scream even in his promos. He knows he has been licked and beaten badly. Only one consolation – “*everybody takes a beating sometime*”. *The loss of credibility and his fake integrity exposed; is a heavy price for Arnab to pay for his slander-campaign. He now threatens Sushma and BJP that his game is not over and that he will expose them even more – that is not a journalist but a vengeful political pimp blabbering*, somewhat like that guy from UP who wanted to make “*Boti Boti*” of Modi. Long before the truth came out in Parliament I was clear that at the end of the game the only Gate left will be *ArnabGate*. Arnab’s hoax has been badly exposed and he has been paraded Nekkid in Parliament and in public. He has cried wolf too often and lost any trust he had. Sushma Swaraj laced her LS speech with a perfect slap for Arnab – “*Nation wants to know*” and they know now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632067523245010944

*HUMILIATION!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632067893295902720

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

Veterans trying to politicize #OROP issue


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631778997068697603


Star Wars said:


> Veterans trying to politicize #OROP issue



Blame the govt not veterans


----------



## nair

*RBI pays govt Rs 66,000 crore in dividend*
Partha Sinha, TNN | Aug 14, 2015, 02.06AM IST
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...dividend/pmarticleshow/48475424.cms?prtpage=1
Reserve Bank of India on Thursday paid a dividend of nearly Rs 66,000 crore to the government, the highest ever from the central bank in its 80-year history, and 22% more than it paid last year. On a point to point basis, RBI's dividend payment to the government is up more than four times in as many years. 

This payment can help ease the government's finances, help meet its fiscal deficit targets, provide liquidity to the system so that the rate of interest remains low and also make available funds for the government's capital expenditure, economists and bond dealers said. The central government's move is also seen as another proof of its active support to the government's initiatives to kick start the slowing economy, they said.

*READ ALSO: RBI keeps key policy rates unchanged* 

As banker to the central and state governments and the banks in the country, the RBI has several sources of income. The three main sources of income are the coupon payments it gets on its holding of government securities, the interest it receives from banks which borrow money from it (repo operations) and also interest incomes on its holdings of sovereign bonds like US treasury bills etc. Every year, after meeting its expenses and keeping aside part of its total profits, the central bank transfer a substantial amount to the central government exchequer. 






This year's dividend payment by RBI is also more than the Rs 64,500 crore that the finance minister had budgeted under 'Dividend/Surplus of RBI, nationalized banks & financial institutions', Budget papers showed. Since the nationalized banks are in the process of paying dividend to the government, the central exchequer's receipts under this head is sure to exceed the Budget estimates by a substantial margin, economists said.

*READ ALSO: 'Monetary policy of RBI protected Indian from financial crisis of 1997, 2008'* 

According to Siddhartha Sanyal, chief India economist, Barclays Capital, the higher than the budgeted surplus transferred by the RBI to the government makes the fiscal deficit target even more achievable. "It can potentially help boosting government spending, which will, in turn, likely enhance liquidity in the banking system in the coming months," Sanyal said. 

Bond dealers, on the other hand, see this large dividend from the RBI as another proof how the central bank is extending a helping hand to the government in the latter's endeavour to revive the economy and on the face of all the talks about a friction between the government and the central bank. "Rate cut is not the only thing that the central bank can decide up on to help revive the economy," said a bond dealer with a leading bond house. "Such large dividends can also help the government's cause," the dealer said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Blame the govt not veterans



Why blame govt. on something which is complicated. Indira promised it on 70s, Sonia promised it in 2001 but apparently Modi has to bring OROP out of his hat... Even some of the serving veterans are disgruntled at the protests






Not every one got their independence from Britain. Some are still slaves 
@magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Rahul Gandhi asked to leave by Veterans from OROP protest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632120517613494272
People shouting slogans of "Rahul Gandhi Vapas jao" in Delhi OROP protest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632123214349471744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632139649557774336
Whats with Veterans suddenly enlightening themselves to protest for OROP after 30 years ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632139649557774336
> Whats with Veterans suddenly enlightening themselves to protest for OROP after 30 years ?



Why is Jaitley delaying it then ?

@Star Wars If there is no mention of it even in tomorrow's speech then it'd be pakka let down





Thanks to AAPturds and Congies @ranjeet @Star Wars @JanjaWeed

Replug :- Why are Modi haters turning into India haters?


----------



## IndoCarib

What Gandhis don't want you to know about Adil Shahryar's release

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Why is Jaitley delaying it then ?
> 
> @Star Wars If there is no mention of it even in tomorrow's speech then it'd be pakka let down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to AAPturds and Congies @ranjeet @Star Wars @JanjaWeed
> 
> Replug :- Why are Modi haters turning into India haters?



Oh well.. you only got to see Congress's reaction last week in RS when Rajnath Sigh was tearing into Pakistan & their involvement in terrorism in India. Congressi members were shouting him down so that no one could hear his statement against Pakistan. Just goes to show where their loyalty lies...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632128630034792449

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Why is Jaitley delaying it then ?
> 
> @Star Wars If there is no mention of it even in tomorrow's speech then it'd be pakka let down




Considering the hype around it, and the desperation of politicians it is most likely that OROP will be announced tomorrow.. and then Kejrival can claim credit....




magudi said:


> Thanks to AAPturds and Congies @ranjeet @Star Wars @JanjaWeed
> 
> Replug :- Why are Modi haters turning into India haters?


----------



## kurup

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632202196751224833

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Why blame govt. on something which is complicated. Indira promised it on 70s, Sonia promised it in 2001 but apparently Modi has to bring OROP out of his hat... Even some of the serving veterans are disgruntled at the protests
> 
> View attachment 246835
> 
> 
> Not every one got their independence from Britain. Some are still slaves
> @magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419



Who the hell runs this stupid website



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/631778997068697603
> 
> 
> Blame the govt not veterans



Isko itni aag kyu lag rahi hai


----------



## Star Wars

If Govt. announces OROP tomorrow a lot of people are going to face heartburn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> If Govt. announces OROP tomorrow a lot of people are going to face heartburn



Let's hope they do


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Let's hope they do



Problem is once army gets OROP everyone will ask for OROP. I know BSF has asked then paramilitary will ask...

One Rank One Pension scheme for armed forces likely to be announced on August 15 | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Star Wars

28 press reports all across India by BJP attacking the Gandhi's , seems this current parliament session has pissed them of

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Shatrughan leaves BJP red-faced, says no one should hurt pride of Bihar people - IBNLive


----------



## Android

Juggernautjatt said:


> Shatrughan leaves BJP red-faced, says no one should hurt pride of Bihar people - IBNLive



Apart from history here is nothing in Bihar which Bihari people can be proud of. Wonder what pride is he talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Juggernautjatt said:


> Shatrughan leaves BJP red-faced, says no one should hurt pride of Bihar people - IBNLive


 
His frustration is becoming unbearable. Just give him some portfolio, the next thing he will do is start licking Modi's behind. He is such a dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Shatrughan leaves BJP red-faced, says no one should hurt pride of Bihar people - IBNLive



Make him MOS of something irrelevant already



Star Wars said:


> 28 press reports all across India by BJP attacking the Gandhi's , seems this current parliament session has pissed them of



Good news finally BJP has started its all out offensive


----------



## Juggernautjatt

BJP's legal cell head, Satya Pal Jain, had appeared as Aseemanand's counsel in his case, so it seems Aseemanand is very close to the heart of BJP. Plus Public Prosecutor has already hinted the Govt.intention to "go slow and go easy".
No doubt acche din are coming for Naba Kumar Sarkar alias Swami Aseemanand.



Echo_419 said:


> Make him MOS of something irrelevant already


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

IndoCarib said:


> His frustration is becoming unbearable. Just give him some portfolio, the next thing he will do is start licking Modi's behind. He is such a dog.



After Bihar elections Shatrughnan Sinah is going to be useless to the BJP. He knows it, Bihar BJP knows it and Amit shah knows it. 

His time is UP, like Murali Manohar Joshi and Advani. Its the last feeble attempt before his political death and irrelevance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

Who is megalomaniac ?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

lightoftruth said:


> Who is megalomaniac ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> Who is megalomaniac ?



Heil Kejrival !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 247155



Communal toilets we badiya secular Jadiya hai



lightoftruth said:


> Who is megalomaniac ?



All hail the general secretary of the Communist aam admi party

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> All hail the general secretary of the Communist aam admi party



HOw is life in USSD(Union soviet socialist republic of Delhi) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Communal toilets we badiya secular Jadiya hai
> 
> 
> 
> All hail the general secretary of the Communist aam admi party


No we will hail leaders of nationalist alliance & their opposite flag 
Punjab Cabinet Minister Bikram Singh Majithia unfurls national flag upside down in Amritsar - The Economic Times


----------



## Star Wars

HAPPy KEJRIVAL DIWAS !!!  

Kamina Tricolor bhi unfurl nahi kiya kya ???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> HOw is like in USSD(Union soviet socialist republic of Delhi) ?



Great commrade the dear leader has made Delhi a Socalist paradise we all receive free water & electricity.Free food & housing is also on the way currently I am registering for AKBPY (Arvind kejriwal bandi patao yojna) under this scheme the govt plans to provide us with some real skills to impress girls (unlike the capitalistc pigs in delhi who are providing us with useless skills which can help is get employment,can you imagine it they want us to work for a living).Also dear leader takes care of our needs & has promised to launch MMCVY (Mukaya mantri Chicken Vikas Yojna) under which we will revive free butter chicken once in a week.I pray (to Lord Kejri since every religion is banned in USSD except Kejrism) that you are abel to experience such kind of socialism in your life.
All hail kejriwal.
All hail Union Of Soviet Socialist Delhi.
Down with Fascist Modi & BJP
@ranjeet @magudi @SanjeevaniButi @lightoftruth I pray for you too



Star Wars said:


> View attachment 247380
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPy KEJRIVAL DIWAS !!!
> 
> Kamina Tricolor bhi unfurl nahi kiya kya ???



Plz don't speak I'll for the dear leader

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Echo_419 said:


> Great commrade the dear leader has made Delhi a Socalist paradise we all receive free water & electricity.Free food & housing is also on the way currently I am registering for AKBPY (Arvind kejriwal bandi patao yojna) under this scheme the govt plans to provide us with some real skills to impress girls (unlike the capitalistc pigs in delhi who are providing us with useless skills which can help is get employment,can you
> 
> 
> 
> imagine it they want us to work for a living).Also dear leader takes care of our needs & has promised to launch MMCVY (Mukaya mantri Chicken Vikas Yojna) under which we will revive free butter chicken once in a week.I pray (to Lord Kejri since every religion is banned in USSD except Kejrism) that you are abel to experience such kind of socialism in your life.
> All hail kejriwal.
> All hail Union Of Soviet Socialist Delhi.
> Down with Fascist Modi & BJP
> @ranjeet @magudi @SanjeevaniButi @lightoftruth I pray for you too
> Plz don't speak I'll for the dear leader



Suban allah ........ kush kar diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

But the drama is on... 

Arvind Kejriwal never formally sought Delhi Police's control: RTI - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## Star Wars

The way this is going the Vets involved in OROP protest will loose whatever public Sympathy they have...

Monday morning Indian Express News Paper






Aftab Siddiqui, AAP leader arrested under charges of drugging & raping a girl & filming her on camera for extortion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

35 guests ? , did something happen ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632402768330801152


@nair @Bang Galore or anyone else ..... Know what he is talking about ?

Does it mean Timesgroup, NDTV and India today group put pressure on GOI to get FM Auctions ? That would explain why they are so pissed off now ...


----------



## Bang Galore

Juggernautjatt said:


> No we will hail leaders of nationalist alliance & their opposite flag
> Punjab Cabinet Minister Bikram Singh Majithia unfurls national flag upside down in Amritsar - The Economic Times



Seriously? It is not like the minister himself would have put up the flag....



Star Wars said:


> The way this is going the Vets involved in OROP protest will loose whatever public Sympathy they have...



This should simply be seen as a money dispute over pensions, no point in going on & on about veterans etc... However Modi & the BJP are guilty of treating this issue frivolously and now rightly face the heat. We are talking of figures around Rs.8000 crores - 12000 crores of additional payouts per year. Not like the government can simply accept it & move on.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> This should simply be seen as a money dispute over pensions, no point in going on & on about veterans etc... However Modi & the BJP are guilty of treating this issue frivolously and now rightly face the heat. We are talking of figures around Rs.8000 crores - 12000 crores of additional payouts per year. Not like the government can simply accept it & move on.



How do you know they are treating this frivolously ? OROP cannot be implemented overnight. It takes Months to even do paper work to get the pension right, how can OROP be implemented in 15 months for 2.5million+ people ? Any other Politician would have announced it today and implemented few months later for Media lime light in Independence day. HE will implement it when its done. Besides they are protesting because they know the Govt. is serious about this. They kept quiet for last 40 years because congress quiet literally said no. Even several folks in military i personally know are telling me,e it takes time for this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> How do you know they are treating this frivolously ? .



Not the government's actions (_ I think it requires careful consideration)_, specifically the promises made too casually before......


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Not the government's actions (_ I think it requires careful consideration)_, specifically the promises made too casually before......



Weren't promises made for the entire term ? we have a govt. actively working on it for the first time and all of a sudden they are extremely aggressive after 40 years of silence..


----------



## magudi

Bang Galore said:


> Seriously? It is not like the minister himself would have put up the flag....
> 
> 
> 
> This should simply be seen as a money dispute over pensions, no point in going on & on about veterans etc... However Modi & the BJP are guilty of treating this issue frivolously and now rightly face the heat. We are talking of figures around Rs.8000 crores - 12000 crores of additional payouts per year. Not like the government can simply accept it & move on.



Is it fiscally prudent?


----------



## magudi

@Star Wars Indian Railways employees demand OROP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

And it begins 
Next paramilitary


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> @Star Wars Indian Railways employees demand OROP | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> And it begins
> Next paramilitary



BSF has also asked for it...


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Is it fiscally prudent?



Not really.Which is why I appreciate that the government is taking its time though I believe things have moved on to a stage where too much has already been conceded. We are going to take a big fiscal hit.



Star Wars said:


> Weren't promises made for the entire term ?



That should have been the message. unfortunately, there has been too much loose talk on OROP by many, at very high levels. Even the RM is guilty of it. Should have said that it will take time, rather than give arbitrary dates that simply cannot be met or to say the Defence Ministry has cleared but the Finance Ministry is raising questions. That may make individual ministries look good but doesn't do much for the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bihar Modi's Rallies seems to be bringing in a lot of people, i have a strong feeling Bihar will go to BJP...







Start from 1:15:00, thats when Modi comes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Narendra Modi’s popularity weathers a year in office: poll - Livemint

*New Delhi:* Almost a year after Narendra Modi led the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) to victory in the general election on a pro-development and anti-corruption platform, the Prime Minister remains a popular leader.

Modi has an approval rating of almost 74%, according to a survey of 12,481 respondents by InstaVaani.






Click here for enlarge


That number is high—any world leader would be thrilled to have the approval of almost three out of every four voters—but it is lower than the 82% approval Modi had last August, according to an exercise carried out by the same organization.

The numbers are not strictly comparable because data was not separately tabulated for metros and non-metros last year.






Click here for enlarge


Still, the high approval rating indicates that the impression one gets, from the media, and also from businessmen and investors, that the perception about this government has changed in the year it has ruled the country, isn’t entirely backed by people.

Put otherwise, the opposition may be making it difficult for the BJP to have its way in the Rajya Sabha, investors may be angry with the government for its reluctance to use executive power to cut through tax imbroglios, and farmers may be unhappy over the land acquisition bill and what they see as an inadequate response to the ongoing agrarian crisis, but none of this is evident in the numbers.

An overwhelming 82% of the people surveyed in metros and 67% of those in non-metros approve of Modi’s actions. And 82% in metros and 74% in non-metros approve of his government’s management of the economy.






Click here for enlarge


Sure, across metros and non-metros, people do not think the government’s response to the farm crisis is adequate, but the BJP remains the most popular party; in the metros, 82% said they voted for the party in 2014 and 70% said they would still vote for it; in the non-metros, where one would expect a bigger shift, the corresponding numbers are 64% and 62%.

It could be the absence of a high-profile corruption scandal in the year it has been in power—these were regular occurrences when the previous United Progressive Alliance was ruling India—but the BJP has reason to be satisfied with the numbers.






Click here for enlarge


They are good news for a government facing a fractious Parliament and the prospect of a below-average monsoon that could hurt farmers and, consequently, rural sentiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Bihar Modi's Rallies seems to be bringing in a lot of people, i have a strong feeling Bihar will go to BJP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start from 1:15:00, thats when Modi comes





Delhi rallies also bought lot of people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

NRI's expect PM Narendra Modi to discuss voting rights during UAE visit | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Delhi rallies also bought lot of people



Delhi is different, it can in no way be replicated anywhere else. This was in Manji's area i think..



magudi said:


> NRI's expect PM Narendra Modi to discuss voting rights during UAE visit | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



11-12 million votes will make a huge difference..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632788796258435072
Vyapam backfired.....this is why u should never fire a popular leader

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Delhi is different, it can in no way be replicated anywhere else. This was in Manji's area i think..
> 
> 
> 
> 11-12 million votes will make a huge difference..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632788796258435072
> Vyapam backfired.....this is why u should never fire a popular leader




But UAE is mostly mallus na how will it benefit Modi ?


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> But UAE is mostly mallus na how will it benefit Modi ?



It should, i do hear a lot of Mallu's turning tide and being Hindutva..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Interesting - Vadra case: Ambit for Dhingra commission's probe extended - The Economic Times

considering the timing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Interesting - Vadra case: Ambit for Dhingra commission's probe extended - The Economic Times
> 
> considering the timing



Its all or nothing now, considering how viscous the attack has been on congress for last 4-5 days from BJP, its only going to get worse.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632802381613260801

actually its all 16

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mooppan

magudi said:


> But UAE is mostly mallus na how will it benefit Modi ?


yes,Why not..
I am not sure about the growing so called 'hindutwa' effect among U.A.E mallus because 75% of mallus there are non hindus and they are not planning for any mass gharvapasi....
coming to modi-We have nothing against Modi ,Most of us(including minorities) in Kerala have a positive-favorable view of Modi and his NDA government..We may hate Kerala sangis but not Modi or his government...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

mooppan said:


> yes,Why not..
> I am not sure about the growing so called 'hindutwa' effect among U.A.E mallus because 75% of mallus there are non hindus and they are not planning for any mass gharvapasi....
> coming to modi-We have nothing against Modi ,Most of us(including minorities) in Kerala have a positive-favorable view of Modi and his NDA government..We may hate Kerala sangis but not Modi or his government...



....and you hate kerala sangis because ?


----------



## Star Wars

SanjeevaniButi said:


> ....and you hate kerala sangis because ?



Sanghis and Commies keep killing each other every now and then..


----------



## magudi

mooppan said:


> yes,Why not..
> I am not sure about the growing so called 'hindutwa' effect among U.A.E mallus because 75% of mallus there are non hindus and they are not planning for any mass gharvapasi....
> coming to modi-We have nothing against Modi ,Most of us(including minorities) in Kerala have a positive-favorable view of Modi and his NDA government..We may hate Kerala sangis but not Modi or his government...




I am a mallu myself but haven't lived in Kerala much save for 2-3 years in early childhood so have strong north Indian (sanghi) influence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Star Wars said:


> Sanghis and Commies keep killing each other every now and then..



If you know your history, you will realize that its the communist who has killing political opponents as their Standard Operating Procedure. For the communist, killing and physical violence and bullying is their past, their present and their future.

Now since most of the christians and muslims vote along religious line, the communists can only bank on Hindu votes and speak of "secularism". and since the Kerala Sanghi's is the only one who can snatch away that vote bank by highlighting the real status of Hindus in kerala, most of them get killed by the communists.

The RSS only responds to this killing by killing the killers, since that is the ONLY way they can survive in Kerala. Otherwise, when the communists come to power, sanghi's get killed by both the police and communist goons.

So the next time you want to bracket "sanghi and commies" kill each other in the same line, take a second look and then a third look and THEN don't do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

SanjeevaniButi said:


> So the next time you want to bracket "sanghi and commies" kill each other in the same line, take a second look and then a third look and THEN don't do it.



I have many friends within the RSS in Kerala and they themselves claim the RSS here is fucked up and rather more violent . So i am not stating my point blindly.. Besides ..some of their thoughts are also Medieval...


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Star Wars said:


> I have many friends within the RSS in Kerala and they themselves claim the RSS here is fucked up and rather more violent . So i am not stating my point blindly.. Besides ..some of their thoughts are also Medieval...



Two reasons for that. 

One is that since most business and commercial and govt. establishment is owned, controlled by the "secular" forces, joining RSS is one sure way to destroy your career and your life. 

Second is that joining the RSS in kerala is another sure way to get killed. 

So must sensible people who has life and career and famiy on their minds, keep away from RSS. They sympathise with RSS, but eventually fall prey to "secular" media in Kerala and the "secular" way of life that promotes beef eating, alcoholism, etc. 

Its only the truly faithful and the truly desperate who join RSS kerala. More balls than brains. ............... so what else do you expect ? In a poisonous environment, even the fruit tree bears poisonous fruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Two reasons for that.
> 
> One is that since most business and commercial and govt. establishment is owned, controlled by the "secular" forces, joining RSS is one sure way to destroy your career and your life.
> 
> Second is that joining the RSS in kerala is another sure way to get killed.
> 
> So must sensible people who has life and career and famiy on their minds, keep away from RSS. They sympathise with RSS, but eventually fall prey to "secular" media in Kerala and the "secular" way of life that promotes beef eating, alcoholism, etc.
> 
> Its only the truly faithful and the truly desperate who join RSS kerala. More balls than brains. ............... so what else do you expect ? In a poisonous environment, even the fruit tree bears poisonous fruits.



Maybe what you say is true but am not so sure about that, many of them RSS folks still have a decent job in the private sector a family. Yes, in some places like Kollam RSS is viewed as a terrorist organization but there are some other places which has considerable RSS/BJP presence.. Palakkad is itself slowly turning into BJP and several commies few months ago joined ranks with BJP in Trissur . So am not entirly sure about the "Life is a hell hole" for RSS claim.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Star Wars said:


> Maybe what you say is true but am not so sure about that, many of them RSS folks still have a decent job in the private sector a family. Yes, in some places like Kollam RSS is viewed as a terrorist organization but there are some other places which has considerable RSS/BJP presence.. Palakkad is itself slowly turning into BJP and several commies few months ago joined ranks with BJP in Trissur . So am not entirly sure about the "Life is a hell hole" for RSS claim.



A central BJP govt. assures some protection for RSS or BJP members in Kerala. Earlier they were orphans, hated by the state and the communist and the "seculars".

There is a distinction between RSS and BJP. All RSS are BJP, not all BJP members are RSS.


----------



## Mujraparty

'Power-hungry' Alka Lamba may face AAP action : Mail Today, News - India Today


----------



## mooppan

SanjeevaniButi said:


> ....and you hate kerala sangis because ?


Because of their arrogant,hate mongering attitude..just go through their 'haindavakeralam.com' website..They are filled with 'anti minority" hated..They even attacking,poking fun on our ancestry,our forefathers,calling as Dalits and untouchables...
a Christian was denied seat in the pathanamthitta parliament constituency(which has a sizeable Christian population)last year because of strong opposition from the Kerala sanghi groups..if they are behaving like his,why should we vote for them??..
They don't even realize that the one and only NDA candidate to be elected to the parliament is a Christian named 'P C Thomas'that too from a Christian dominated 'Muvaattupuzha' parliament segment...



SanjeevaniButi said:


> A central BJP govt. assures some protection for RSS or BJP members in Kerala. Earlier they were orphans, hated by the state and the communist and the "seculars".
> 
> There is a distinction between RSS and BJP. All RSS are BJP, not all BJP members are RSS.


What do you mean by 'secular'??..Christian-Muslim??..Not even a single RSS cader was ever harmed or killed by any Christian groups in Kerala history..95% of those murderers were done by communist(again,99% of them were from Hindu backgrounds,specially in Malabar) and remaining by NDF groups..
Secular medias in Kerala??..again,not all medias in Kerala are secular,heck Malayalam channel 'Janam' is backed by your ownRSS,same for 'Amritha' channel..


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

mooppan said:


> Because of their arrogant,hate mongering attitude..just go through their 'haindavakeralam.com' website..They are filled with 'anti minority" hated..They even attacking,poking fun on our ancestry,our forefathers,calling as Dalits and untouchables...
> a Christian was denied seat in the pathanamthitta parliament constituency(which has a sizeable Christian population)last year because of strong opposition from the Kerala sanghi groups..if they are behaving like his,why should we vote for them??..
> They don't even realize that the one and only NDA candidate to be elected to the parliament is a Christian named 'P C Thomas'that too from a Christian dominated 'Muvaattupuzha' parliament segment...



Haindavakeralam is the only website that reports on Hindu matters and digs up communal links and anti Hindu propaganda and events. 

If your forefathers were dalits, how is it poking fun by stating this fact ? Ambedkar's father was a dalit too. I doubt he feelt ashamed of that fact. Not unless he went around claiming he was a brahmin. 

Irrespective of your bluster, Christians in kerala are facing the brunt of Muslim aggression, especially in commercial matters so are seeking support of Hindu groups.  ........ I know this from personal experience. So with time, christian groups will align with sanghis  



> What do you mean by 'secular'??..Christian-Muslim??..Not even a single RSS cader was ever harmed or killed by any Christian groups in Kerala history..95% of those murderers were done by communist(again,99% of them were from Hindu backgrounds,specially in Malabar) and remaining by NDF groups..
> Secular medias in Kerala??..again,not all medias in Kerala are secular,heck Malayalam channel 'Janam' is backed by your ownRSS,same for 'Amritha' channel..



"seculars" are all those hypocrites who swear by "secularism" ....... communist being one of them. You know the usual suspects. No need to state the obvious.


----------



## mooppan

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Haindavakeralam is the only website that reports on Hindu matters and digs up communal links and anti Hindu propaganda and events.
> 
> If your forefathers were dalits, how is it poking fun by stating this fact ? Ambedkar's father was a dalit too. I doubt he feelt ashamed of that fact. Not unless he went around claiming he was a brahmin.
> 
> Irrespective of your bluster, Christians in kerala are facing the brunt of Muslim aggression, especially in commercial matters so are seeking support of Hindu groups.  ........ I know this from personal experience. So with time, christian groups will align with sanghis
> 
> 
> 
> "seculars" are all those hypocrites who swear by "secularism" ....... communist being one of them. You know the usual suspects. No need to state the obvious.


yes,They are free to dig up communal links but better without hurting others sentiments,calling untouchables,Dalits or desert gods followers says their arrogant caste mentality,it's because of these very same reason there has been such a massive conversion to Christianity in Kerala..even if our ancestors were Dalits,we are proud of them..
commerce-don't lie..Muslim have always an upper hand in it,it's hard to beat them in business eg-Lulu group chairman 'Yusuf ali'..and we are mostly into agricultural and educational sectors...


----------



## Star Wars

Now a soul in the Media reporting Sivrah Singh Chuhan's Victory  ....


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

mooppan said:


> yes,They are free to dig up communal links but better without hurting others sentiments,calling untouchables,Dalits or desert gods followers says their arrogant caste mentality,it's because of these very same reason there has been such a massive conversion to Christianity in Kerala..even if our ancestors were Dalits,we are proud of them..
> commerce-don't lie..Muslim have always an upper hand in it,it's hard to beat them in business eg-Lulu group chairman 'Yusuf ali'..and we are mostly into agricultural and educational sectors...



This is your boogeyman. I have never found RSS to rake up caste issues. Conversions to Christianity has everything to do with British incentives and nothing to do with RSS. LOL.

If anything, RSS is a reactionary force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

SanjeevaniButi said:


> This is your boogeyman. I have never found RSS to rake up caste issues. Conversions to Christianity has everything to do with British incentives and nothing to do with RSS. LOL.
> 
> If anything, RSS is a reactionary force.


openly saying,Peoples like you are curse to Hinduism in Kerala and the main reason behind its downfall..Still calling others as dalits/untouchables itself shows the caste mentality embedded in you peoples..
incentives??haha,its possible to convert some 100 or 1000 in a village or an area with incentives or bribes,but an entire population of a village,town or a thaluk or the entire coastal belt..Whole of India was under British rule,then why it was happened only in Kerala??..If there was no caste mongering in Kerala there would have never been such a huge minority population in the state..still blaming some British for your own faults/mistakes will gives you nothing..
yeah,reactionary force,thats why you became 48% in Kerala..


----------



## Tridibans

Amid Vyapam Heat, BJP Sweeps Madhya Pradesh Civic Body Polls

Never mind the article....just go through the comments 

Now after Gujarat, Chhatisgarh and MP are fortress BJP for the foreseeable future. Next in line in terms of potential is Rajasthan, Jharkhand and Maharshtra.

By 2020, congress is all set to be restricted to NE states (that too without Assam) and Kerela. No doubt BJP is winning Karnataka in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Mandhya Pradesh is the second most saffronized state in India after Maharashtra.



Tridibans said:


> Amid Vyapam Heat, BJP Sweeps Madhya Pradesh Civic Body Polls
> 
> Never mind the article....just go through the comments
> 
> Now after Gujarat, Chhatisgarh and MP are fortress BJP for the foreseeable future. Next in line in terms of potential is Rajasthan, Jharkhand and Maharshtra.
> 
> By 2020, congress is all set to be restricted to NE states (that too without Assam) and Kerela. No doubt BJP is winning Karnataka in 2017.



bjp should pull out a lesson from this election and doesnt make negative campaign(against lalu) as its main weapon in the battle of bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Bang Galore said:


> Seriously? It is not like the minister himself would have put up the flag....


Exactly by the same logic Delhi CM cannot be blamed for what happened at the event. I intentionally posted that news to BJP followers to make them realize that chief guests are not organisers of the event. One cannot blame them for mistakes at event. Kejriwal's name was a part of several such designs, including the tricolour and 'thank you', created by students. It was an years old practice created by organisers to form visual formation of whoever chief guest is (CM or LG).


Echo_419 said:


> Great commrade the dear leader has made Delhi a Socalist paradise we all receive free water & electricity.Free food & housing is also on the way currently I am registering for AKBPY (Arvind kejriwal bandi patao yojna) under this scheme the govt plans to provide us with some real skills to impress girls (unlike the capitalistc pigs in delhi who are providing us with useless skills which can help is get employment,can you imagine it they want us to work for a living).Also dear leader takes care of our needs & has promised to launch MMCVY (Mukaya mantri Chicken Vikas Yojna) under which we will revive free butter chicken once in a week.I pray (to Lord Kejri since every religion is banned in USSD except Kejrism) that you are abel to experience such kind of socialism in your life.
> All hail kejriwal.
> All hail Union Of Soviet Socialist Delhi.
> Down with Fascist Modi & BJP
> @ranjeet @magudi @SanjeevaniButi @lightoftruth I pray for you too
> 
> 
> 
> Plz don't speak I'll for the dear leader


What are your views on this :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> What are your views on this :
> View attachment 247600
> 
> View attachment 247602
> 
> View attachment 247603
> 
> View attachment 247604



they were equally ridiculed...






Donate to AK, on his birthday !! Invest your money for the welfare of this nation !! Donate to an Aam Admi, be an Aam Admi !!

Relief for Ford Foundation unlikely anytime soon - The Economic Times

Good, sqeeze them until they are dry..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Juggernautjatt said:


> Exactly by the same logic Delhi CM cannot be blamed for what happened at the event. I intentionally posted that news to BJP followers to make them realize that chief guests are not organisers of the event. One cannot blame them for mistakes at event. Kejriwal's name was a part of several such designs, including the tricolour and 'thank you', created by students. It was an years old practice created by organisers to form visual formation of whoever chief guest is (CM or LG).
> 
> What are your views on this :
> View attachment 247600
> 
> View attachment 247602
> 
> View attachment 247603
> 
> View attachment 247604



If something happened within the program that is clearly intentional, it cannot be compared to something that was inadvertent in nature.The person/department/government in charge would be responsible for the contents of the program.However what you have posted does make it very clear that this seems to be a practice that predates this particular independence day. The problem with Kejriwal seems to be because of all the self promotion in the ads that are so over the top that most people took this as just another such. Still a practice best done away with on Independence day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Delhi rallies also bought lot of people



Baath to sahi hai teri



Star Wars said:


> Its all or nothing now, considering how viscous the attack has been on congress for last 4-5 days from BJP, its only going to get worse.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632802381613260801
> 
> actually its all 16



Damm 
Shivraj needs to be credited for this


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Star Wars said:


> they were equally ridiculed...
> 
> View attachment 247615
> 
> 
> Donate to AK, on his birthday !! Invest your money for the welfare of this nation !! Donate to an Aam Admi, be an Aam Admi !!
> 
> Relief for Ford Foundation unlikely anytime soon - The Economic Times
> 
> Good, sqeeze them until they are dry..


I will certainly donate for welfare of nation only when I will get 15 lakh rupees in my account promised by acche din guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Baath to sahi hai teri



honestly, i doubt his govt. will last until 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

now OROP veterans want to fast until death ?  
Time for police, BSF, paramilitary, railways and others to do the same. please we invite you


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## Marxist

*Kejriwal issued an order letter to display his name using placards on 15th August



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632876905394384898

Anyone from Bangalore clarify these rumors ?

IF BJP gets complete majority in Bangalore Civic polls then it will be sure that all the rioting and screaming in parliament has backfired

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632876905394384898
> 
> Anyone from Bangalore clarify these rumors ?
> 
> IF BJP gets complete majority in Bangalore Civic polls then it will be sure that all the rioting and screaming in parliament has backfired




Is AAP contesting for BBMP? If so I hope bangaloreans don't fall for Modi posters and give AAP a chance. Bangalore could use a little less corrupt Civic administration



Android said:


> Mandhya Pradesh is the second most saffronized state in India after Maharashtra.
> 
> 
> .



It's not saffronized, it's just that people who've lived in pre 2003 MP would never want it to return to that state.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Is AAP contesting for BBMP? If so I hope bangaloreans don't fall for Modi posters and give AAP a chance. Bangalore could use a little less corrupt Civic administration



are you serious ? , or joking...considering the current AAP govt. i really doubt that.


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> are you serious ? , or joking...considering the current AAP govt. i really doubt that.



BBMP is corrupt i have experienced it myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> BBMP is corrupt i have experienced it myself.



Who controls BBMP right now, BJP ?



magudi said:


> BBMP is corrupt i have experienced it myself.



BBMP elections: Several non-politicians in the fray - IBNLive



magudi said:


> Is AAP contesting for BBMP? If so I hope bangaloreans don't fall for Modi posters and give AAP a chance. Bangalore could use a little less corrupt Civic administration
> .



lol....my friend just told me BJP is bragging big time about Bangalore being the cleanest Capital, they are quiet confident. But as per link above, there are many independents in the list who are below 40. I am hoping they win the elections...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SanjeevaniButi said:


> If you know your history, you will realize that its the communist who has killing political opponents as their Standard Operating Procedure. For the communist, killing and physical violence and bullying is their past, their present and their future.
> 
> Now since most of the christians and muslims vote along religious line, the communists can only bank on Hindu votes and speak of "secularism". and since the Kerala Sanghi's is the only one who can snatch away that vote bank by highlighting the real status of Hindus in kerala, most of them get killed by the communists.
> 
> The RSS only responds to this killing by killing the killers, since that is the ONLY way they can survive in Kerala. Otherwise, when the communists come to power, sanghi's get killed by both the police and communist goons.
> 
> So the next time you want to bracket "sanghi and commies" kill each other in the same line, take a second look and then a third look and THEN don't do it.


Exactly this is the protocol followed by commies everywhere 


Star Wars said:


> honestly, i doubt his govt. will last until 2018



Nope they will last till 2019



Juggernautjatt said:


> Exactly by the same logic Delhi CM cannot be blamed for what happened at the event. I intentionally posted that news to BJP followers to make them realize that chief guests are not organisers of the event. One cannot blame them for mistakes at event. Kejriwal's name was a part of several such designs, including the tricolour and 'thank you', created by students. It was an years old practice created by organisers to form visual formation of whoever chief guest is (CM or LG).
> 
> What are your views on this :
> View attachment 247600
> 
> View attachment 247602
> 
> View attachment 247603
> 
> View attachment 247604



Kejri issued a letter for this tamasha plz read that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Nope they will last till 2019


no ...i meant AAP...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

@nair @Bang Galore Any idea when the current Enforcement Directorate head is to retire ?


----------



## magudi




----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


>




Any idea when the next Enforcement Directorate head is appointed ? 

Trusted PM Modi man Murmu likely to head Enforcement Directorate


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Any idea when the next Enforcement Directorate head is appointed ?
> 
> Trusted PM Modi man Murmu likely to head Enforcement Directorate


Hope it's going to be a Modi man rather than Jaitley's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Kejri issued a letter for this tamasha plz read that


Which letter ?
please provide link.


----------



## Marxist

Juggernautjatt said:


> Which letter ?
> please provide link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632799785058103296


Star Wars said:


> Any idea when the next Enforcement Directorate head is appointed ?
> 
> Trusted PM Modi man Murmu likely to head Enforcement Directorate



Don't know but Sub Swamy has alleged the the current one is a Congress stooge trying to scuttle National Herald probe


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Don't know but Sub Swamy has alleged the the current one is a Congress stooge trying to scuttle National Herald probe



The current one is acting ED, not the real one..


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632876905394384898
> 
> Anyone from Bangalore clarify these rumors ?
> 
> IF BJP gets complete majority in Bangalore Civic polls then it will be sure that all the rioting and screaming in parliament has backfired


I hate what BJP has done for Bangalore. I'd rather want folks supported by B-PAC to win. But that's unlikely :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

secular brigade is about to get a massive heart attack !

Modi vists Sheikh Zayed mosque
UAE decides to allot land for temple in ABu Dhabi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Kejri issued a letter for this tamasha plz read that





Marxist said:


> View attachment 247699


Ok guys now tell me what is wrong in this letter. There is simple mention of list of performances selected for celebration ceremony. It has clearly written Pla-card performers. Where did it mention that there should be a name of only Arvind Kejriwal on Pla-cards ?
May be you guys are not aware of the fact that Pla-cards are inherent part of Delhi state government's independence day celebrations. From several years they are used not only for displaying names of chief guests of the celebrations but also for displaying several other designs. Even during this event Kejriwal's name was just a part of several designs, including the tricolour and 'thank you', created by students using multi-coloured cloth pieces.
Undoubtedly this critism tamasha created by BJP fans using this letter is totally based on misinterpretation.


----------



## magudi

This true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> This true?




Yes, i have heard that too...this whole thing looks creepy...am going into conspiracy theories....
but i avoid that in pdf... I simply deny the whole "ignorance" claim


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> Yes, i have heard that too...this whole thing looks creepy...am going into conspiracy theories....
> but i avoid that in pdf... I simply deny the whole "ignorance" claim


the report is from 2012. Any more details since then ?


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632986975004291072

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> secular brigade is about to get a massive heart attack !
> 
> Modi vists Sheikh Zayed mosque
> UAE decides to allots land for temple in ABu Dhabi


& Shashi Tharoor is going to be the first one to get one...

India : Top Congress leader Shashi Tharoor exposes Modi hypocrisy of not visiting any muslim nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> the report is from 2012. Any more details since then ?



No...but all those attacks being a coincidence is impossible


----------



## Star Wars

Don't know if BJP wins Bangalore Civic elections, but Congies are getting desperate. Some congies trying to get votes by invoking Modi, other asking for votes saying they are not congress...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Star Wars said:


> Who controls BBMP right now, BJP ?
> 
> BBMP elections: Several non-politicians in the fray - IBNLive
> 
> lol....my friend just told me BJP is bragging big time about Bangalore being the cleanest Capital, they are quiet confident. But as per link above, there are many independents in the list who are below 40. I am hoping they win the elections...





magudi said:


> BBMP is corrupt i have experienced it myself.



That's true. There have been a lot of allegations of corruption and misgovernance against BJP which has been ruling BBMP. In fact, other parties (including a very vocal AAP) have been using the BBMP performance to beat BJP at every opportunity. That is what exactly happened in the last State elections and played a part in humiliating BJP.

I think it would not be such a bad thing for BJP to lose BBMP elections this time and let others a chance. If AAP/Congress win, buck the trend and manage Bangalore better, that would indeed be a good thing for the people.

If AAP/Congress also fail to deliver (which is very likely, given their performance in Delhi so far), that would give BJP an upper hand in the more-important State elections due in 2018.


----------



## Star Wars

kadamba-warrior said:


> That's true. There have been a lot of allegations of corruption and misgovernance against BJP which has been ruling BBMP. In fact, other parties (including a very vocal AAP) have been using the BBMP performance to beat BJP at every opportunity. That is what exactly happened in the last State elections and played a part in humiliating BJP.
> 
> I think it would not be such a bad thing for BJP to lose BBMP elections this time and let others a chance. If AAP/Congress win, buck the trend and manage Bangalore better, that would indeed be a good thing for the people.
> 
> If AAP/Congress also fail to deliver (which is very likely, given their performance in Delhi so far), that would give BJP an upper hand in the more-important State elections due in 2018.




Not much of a chance for congress and AAP is not contesting in Bangalore. There are however a lot if new Independent contestants from the corporate world who may get a lot of seats, i am hoping for those instead of any other party..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Now, Arvind Kejriwal’s AAP govt in Delhi to waive off electricity bills of defaulters | The Financial Express

@Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> no ...i meant AAP...



Oh in that case tumhare my mein ghee Shankar 



magudi said:


> Now, Arvind Kejriwal’s AAP govt in Delhi to waive off electricity bills of defaulters | The Financial Express
> 
> @Echo_419



Brilliant news comrade as you can see 
Ab bas aur nahi hota mein kya chutiya hu Jo bill bartha hu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Oh in that case tumhare my mein ghee Shankar
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant news comrade as you can see
> Ab bas aur nahi hota mein kya chutiya hu Jo bill bartha hu




I don't know why you are so anti - AK some of my friends in Delhi have told me that he's doing a fairly good job (seriously).


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> I don't know why you are so anti - AK some of my friends in Delhi have told me that he's doing a fairly good job (seriously).



I'd consider AAP a success in Delhi if at the end of the term
1) People don't have to pay bribe for registration, electricity connection, water connection etc
2) Public services run efficiently and grievances resolved on time
3) No increase in debt and no unreasonable increase in taxes

This should hold for any govt. I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

indiatester said:


> I'd consider AAP a success in Delhi if at the end of the term
> 1) People don't have to pay bribe for registration, electricity connection, water connection etc
> 2) Public services run efficiently and grievances resolved on time
> 3) No increase in debt and no unreasonable increase in taxes
> 
> This should hold for any govt. I guess.



Are you same indiatester on YouTube?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> Are you same indiatester on YouTube?


I wish man I wish. But no. Can't match that guy. He is someone called Suresh Reddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Hindus trending on twitter....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Hindus trending on twitter....




Why


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Why



Are Hindu nationalists a danger to other Indians? - BBC News

Backlash to this i think



Echo_419 said:


> Oh in that case tumhare my mein ghee Shankar



Modi govt. will survive for some time now, at least till 2024 , especially if Congress popularity keeps reducing and their vote share go to regional parties....

BBCBigots trending top in INdia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

What happened in past few days? 
Je kya hua?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Rumble in Secular Jungle 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633228873778356224

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Rumble in Secular Jungle
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633228873778356224


haha.. is he contesting in Bihar? pls tell me he is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Rumble in Secular Jungle
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633228873778356224



MIM is going to spoil the show for anti BJP alliance as expected



JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. is he contesting in Bihar? pls tell me he is...



Yup

MIM to contest Bihar, UP assembly polls - The Times of India


ON a serious note, in a few years there is a high possibility Muslims votes will go behind him everywhere...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> MIM is going to spoil the show for anti BJP alliance as expected
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> MIM to contest Bihar, UP assembly polls - The Times of India
> 
> 
> ON a serious note, in a few years there is a high possibility Muslims votes will go behind him everywhere...


lovely... that's what I have been asking for all the time. Maharashtra election was just the precursor! I hope MIM manages to win couple of seats at-least just to knock some reality to those sickular pea-brains!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. is he contesting in Bihar? pls tell me he is...


Yes he is. 



Star Wars said:


> MIM is going to spoil the show for anti BJP alliance as expected
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> MIM to contest Bihar, UP assembly polls - The Times of India
> 
> 
> ON a serious note, in a few years there is a high possibility Muslims votes will go behind him everywhere...



Thanks for the link. 

Well his vote bank will be more like grading, we will get to know where we need to focus more to counter the rise secular extremism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Yes he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Well his vote bank will be more like grading, we will get to know where we need to focus more to counter the rise secular extremism.


This will leave secular flag bearers potless, should MIM seriously venture into mobilizing minority votebank! So far it was a free ride to all those...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*Major relief for Congress in National Herald case, sources say Enforcement Directorate will close it*

New Delhi: In a big relief for Congress, Enforcement Directorate has decided to close the National Herald case, said sources. The ED decided to close the case *citing technical reasons*.

Congress President Sonia Gandhi and party Vice President Rahul Gandhi were summoned in the case in June 2014 after BJP leader Subramanian Swamy filed a complaint accusing them of cheating and misappropriation of funds in acquiring ownership of the now-defunct English daily National Herald.

Major relief for Congress in National Herald case, sources say Enforcement Directorate will close it - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> *Major relief for Congress in National Herald case, sources say Enforcement Directorate will close it*
> 
> New Delhi: In a big relief for Congress, Enforcement Directorate has decided to close the National Herald case, said sources. The ED decided to close the case *citing technical reasons*.
> 
> Congress President Sonia Gandhi and party Vice President Rahul Gandhi were summoned in the case in June 2014 after BJP leader Subramanian Swamy filed a complaint accusing them of cheating and misappropriation of funds in acquiring ownership of the now-defunct English daily National Herald.
> 
> Major relief for Congress in National Herald case, sources say Enforcement Directorate will close it - IBNLive


asteen ka saanp in BJP has done his deed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> asteen ka saanp in BJP has done his deed!



He told he'll pass GST in Aug 31 session , this is how !


----------



## ranjeet

Marxist said:


> *Major relief for Congress in National Herald case, sources say Enforcement Directorate will close it*
> 
> New Delhi: In a big relief for Congress, Enforcement Directorate has decided to close the National Herald case, said sources. The ED decided to close the case *citing technical reasons*.
> 
> Congress President Sonia Gandhi and party Vice President Rahul Gandhi were summoned in the case in June 2014 after BJP leader Subramanian Swamy filed a complaint accusing them of cheating and misappropriation of funds in acquiring ownership of the now-defunct English daily National Herald.
> 
> Major relief for Congress in National Herald case, sources say Enforcement Directorate will close it - IBNLive




This is what an expert with knowledge can do.




magudi said:


> He told he'll pass GST in Aug 31 session , this is how !



Real PM said ... "Na Power se Jaunga ... Aur Na jaane dunga."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> This is what an expert with knowledge can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real PM said ... "Na Power se Jaunga ... Aur Na jaane dunga."




Timing also perfect when NaMo is out of town


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Timing also perfect when NaMo is out of town


You are saying as if he is scared of him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> *Major relief for Congress in National Herald case, sources say Enforcement Directorate will close it*
> 
> New Delhi: In a big relief for Congress, Enforcement Directorate has decided to close the National Herald case, said sources. The ED decided to close the case *citing technical reasons*.
> 
> Congress President Sonia Gandhi and party Vice President Rahul Gandhi were summoned in the case in June 2014 after BJP leader Subramanian Swamy filed a complaint accusing them of cheating and misappropriation of funds in acquiring ownership of the now-defunct English daily National Herald.
> 
> Major relief for Congress in National Herald case, sources say Enforcement Directorate will close it - IBNLive



Did they even open the case ?


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> @nair @Bang Galore Any idea when the current Enforcement Directorate head is to retire ?



His tenure ended on this January ,But the Govt gave him 3 more extensions of 3 months ...So he will be there till October 31, 2015


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> His tenure ended on this January ,But the Govt gave him 3 more extensions of 3 months ...So he will be there till October 31, 2015



This is IBN hit job, no case ahs been opened for NH scam... ED head will be replaced by a MOdi man...



magudi said:


> He told he'll pass GST in Aug 31 session , this is how !



err...r u sure ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

@ranjeet @Star Wars @Marxist @magudi @Nair saab

GUYS what did I say last week ?? See my source was correct. This the good news i was talking about.

MIM is contesting in 120 odd seats in Bihar. More impirtantly, most of these seats are in wb/bhar border near kishanganj and katihar....

There is one more tidbit.... atleast 50 small villages dominated by yadav s have shifted alliance to BJP as they don't want Nitish to be the cm. Expect a few big names switching alliances in the coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> You are saying as if he is scared of him



South Asia mein 1 hi sher hai jisse modi ko dar lagta hai 

Nawaz "Ganja Sher " Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Marxist @magudi @Nair saab
> 
> GUYS what did I say last week ?? See my source was correct. This the good news i was talking about.
> 
> MIM is contesting in 120 odd seats in Bihar. More impirtantly, most of these seats are in wb/bhar border near kishanganj and katihar....
> 
> There is one more tidbit.... atleast 50 small villages dominated by yadav s have shifted alliance to BJP as they don't want Nitish to be the cm. Expect a few big names switching alliances in the coming days.




Will BJP make shahnawaz hussain cm ? Would be interesting experiment if so.


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Marxist @magudi @Nair saab
> 
> GUYS what did I say last week ?? See my source was correct. This the good news i was talking about.
> 
> MIM is contesting in 120 odd seats in Bihar. More impirtantly, most of these seats are in wb/bhar border near kishanganj and katihar....
> 
> There is one more tidbit.... atleast 50 small villages dominated by yadav s have shifted alliance to BJP as they don't want Nitish to be the cm. Expect a few big names switching alliances in the coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Congies are desperate to win Bangalore Civic elections... Rumors that Congies bribing voters...


----------



## magudi

Senior Congress leaders reject Rahul's agitational approach - Rediff.com India News


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Senior Congress leaders reject Rahul's agitational approach - Rediff.com India News



so, essentially ..... Rahul is a bigger asshole than i thought...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Is Modi overdoing the stage show stuff ?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Is Modi overdoing the stage show stuff ?



NO clue, am not watching..is he ?


----------



## ranjeet

Nidhi Razdan having another episode live on air.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Is Modi overdoing the stage show stuff ?



ok, just started watching.....its the same everywhere he went..I was not a fan of the song and dance but people seem to like it.


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Nidhi Razdan having another episode live on air.





????


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Nidhi Razdan having another episode live on air.



wtf.....


----------



## magudi

Then :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/348712097493950464
Now:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633287551688699904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> wtf.....





magudi said:


> ????


It was a false alarm, she almost went in blabbering mode during debate but controlled herself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> It was a false alarm, she almost went in blabbering mode during debate but controlled herself.



You mean when she was taking cong side bashing modi for trolling cong abroad ?



Star Wars said:


> ok, just started watching.....its the same everywhere he went..I was not a fan of the song and dance but people seem to like it.



I have never been a fan of him doing it be it at us , aus or canada.But the pics coming out of UAE will sure cause some heartburns to Adarshliberals so happy for this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> You mean when she was taking cong side bashing modi for trolling cong abroad ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been a fan of him doing it be it at us , aus or canada.But the pics coming out of UAE will sure cause some heartburns to Adarshliberals so happy for this one


Sorry I m travelling and don't have access to tv....... what happened ??

@ranjeet kya kiya nidhi memsaab ne bhai.... thoda idhar bhi bata do


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Sorry I m travelling and don't have access to tv....... what happened ??
> 
> @ranjeet kya kiya nidhi memsaab ne bhai.... thoda idhar bhi bata do


Got into an argument with BJP spokesman and started ranting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Good watch


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Senior Congress leaders reject Rahul's agitational approach - Rediff.com India News



wait...what ??...Congress holds property worth 85,000Cr. across the country ??


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633311467488411649

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> Good watch


This moron is too hilarious.

Modi declares IRNSS free for SAARC nations in his speech.
Good Initiative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Senior Congress leaders reject Rahul's agitational approach - Rediff.com India News



Finaly some sense is prevailing



ranjeet said:


> It was a false alarm, she almost went in blabbering mode during debate but controlled herself.



Link share karde



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633311467488411649



Lol nice one


----------



## magudi

Just heard the speech Modi trolled pakistan 

Expert analysis :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633309513332854785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633323781381947394

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

I heard a protest by congress workers got lathi charged in U.P 



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633323781381947394




reply to that 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633329400579121153

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


>



Communal Muslims bhi dekh liye aaj

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rau

Old but worth watching...BJP always got best orator...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


>


Wow...I say give voting rights to NRIs. This man will sweep them handsdown!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Wow...I say give voting rights to NRIs. This man will sweep them handsdown!



I thought that was going to be implemented, by voting in Embassies



Rau said:


> Old but worth watching...BJP always got best orator...


 lol...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> I thought that was going to be implemented, by voting in Embassies


Not yet. It's only the defence & govt employees at the moment. They were talking about implementing this for a while now..but nothing has been done till now to get this going.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I thought that was going to be implemented, by voting in Embassies
> 
> 
> lol...


It must be done by the next elections.


----------



## Star Wars

Am going thorugh BJP MP Hukmdev Yadav's speeches....bloody brilliant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Am going thorugh BJP MP Hukmdev Yadav's speeches....bloody brilliant


Which one? Is it in Maithili? Give us a link pls... That guy is awesome..heard one of his speeches last time around during Modi's Bihar rally. Absolutely awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Which one? Is it Maithili? Give us a link pls... That guy is awesome..heard one of his speeches last time around during Modi's Bihar rally. Absolutely awesome!







Brilliant and powerfull

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633375285430194176

lool






Check the congy version of land ordinance as explained by Jaitley...Atrocious 

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Bang Galore @nair @levina @magudi and others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633375285430194176
> 
> lool



Say hello to my Arab Friend....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Brilliant and powerfull


Check this out... Maithili in it's purest form...







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633322760240893952

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

*What Adarsh Liberals Saw with NaMo Dubai*






*What they did afterwards*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Modi announce Rs 1.25 lac crores + 40,000 crores package for Bihar. 


@Star Wars @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Modi announce Rs 1.25 lac crores + 40,000 crores package for Bihar.
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed



I watched  ...... Must be the money from UAE


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I watched  ...... Must be the money from UAE


Maybe but it lit a fire under Secular @ss.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Maybe but it lit a fire under Secular @ss.



First the mosque visit, then temple in UAE and now this...  1,65,000Cr. Kitna dollar hota hai ?


----------



## MilSpec

@Star Wars what is happening with OROP?


----------



## Star Wars

MilSpec said:


> @Star Wars what is happening with OROP?



Principal secretary pf PM just met the vets, assured OROP. Rumors have it announcement is on October 1 or 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Modi announce Rs 1.25 lac crores + 40,000 crores package for Bihar.
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed


He must be quite confident about BJP's poll prospects in Bihar...or else why would he take such a risk? I can't imagine a situation where Lalu is also a part of the setup which decides spending of this package!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> He must be quite confident about BJP's poll prospects in Bihar...or else why would he take such a risk? I can't imagine a situation where Lalu is also a part of the setup which decides spending of this package!



yeah ..... MIM contesting polls and not to mention what @Tridibans told earlier, it seems possible . HIs ralies have been attracting 2-3 lakh people


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> yeah ..... MIM contesting polls and not to mention what @Tridibans told earlier, it seems possible . HIs ralies have been attracting 2-3 lakh people



At this moment, 2 things are all but clear...
1) BJP will be the largest single party
2) Vote share of lalu Nitish and congress are not getting added up.... most of their respective vote banks were anti Nitish and anti lalu respectively

BJP has everything to lose and Nitish lalu know it hence their desperate attempts to prevent mim from contesting. Modi is taking a gamble to be in the good books of the neutral voters.... as a simple 2-3 percent swing towards nda would mean 130 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> At this moment, 2 things are all but clear...
> 1) BJP will be the largest single party
> 2) Vote share of lalu Nitish and congress are not getting added up.... most of their respective vote banks were anti Nitish and anti lalu respectively
> 
> BJP has everything to lose and Nitish lalu know it hence their desperate attempts to prevent mim from contesting. Modi is taking a gamble to be in the good books of the neutral voters.... as a simple 2-3 percent swing towards nda would mean 130 seats.



BJP needs 162 seats for 2/3rd majority right ?


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> BJP needs 162 seats for 2/3rd majority right ?



BJP won't cross 150. I would be extremely happy even if they get 125. Add 15 from ljp and khushwaha. ... best possible tally would be 145-150 for NDA.

Even after all the LS debacle, Nitish will surely get 50 odd seats.... If somehow MIM plays a spoilsport, RJD +Congress will suffer in the eastern Bihar and seemanchal. ... at worst, they will get 25 odd combined.... For a tally of around 75-80 for the grand alliance (obviously the above analysis is from BJP'S angle)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Gyandu sharing Gyan in Amethi. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633549072817741824

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> Why blame govt. on something which is complicated. Indira promised it on 70s, Sonia promised it in 2001 but apparently Modi has to bring OROP out of his hat... Even some of the serving veterans are disgruntled at the protests
> 
> View attachment 246835
> 
> 
> Not every one got their independence from Britain. Some are still slaves
> @magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419



Are aap bichre pappu ko aisa matbolo.Bechara itna to home work kar ke Aaya. Kya chahte ho akhir aap log ye innocent baby se?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Gyandu sharing Gyan in Amethi.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633549072817741824



Congress BIhar will be BIg Zero..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Juggernautjatt said:


> No we will hail leaders of nationalist alliance & their opposite flag
> Punjab Cabinet Minister Bikram Singh Majithia unfurls national flag upside down in Amritsar - The Economic Times



Not the fault of the mister people tying the flag should have taken care.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Gyandu sharing Gyan in Amethi.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633549072817741824


did he seriously say that? 
what a moron... cant he buy some serious speech writers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

I have a feeling AJ will go if he does not deal with GST and landbill soon enough.


----------



## Josef K

Star Wars said:


> yeah ..... MIM contesting polls



THIS...I know this is only a conspiracy theory. But my belief that MIM is in fact a B-team of BJP is getting stronger every day.


----------



## Star Wars

Josef K said:


> THIS...I know this is only a conspiracy theory. But my belief that MIM is in fact a B-team of BJP is getting stronger every day.



yeah, a rather convenient coincidence...


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> did he seriously say that?
> what a moron... cant he buy some serious speech writers?


He is as serious as he can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> He is as serious as he can get.



there was an article posted earlier in the thread, basically..he does not listen to anyone not even senior party leaders..The words are his own not the speech writers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> He is as serious as he can get.


bhai sorri aaj late ho gaya per kal jo wo baat ho rahi thee UAE india me 75 billion $$s invest karne ja raha hai kahan tak pahunchi koi khaas khabar 

waise aaj mangalwar hai to JAI SHRI RAM JAI BAJRANG BALI


----------



## Star Wars

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai sorri aaj late ho gaya per kal jo wo baat ho rahi thee UAE india me 75 billion $$s invest karne ja raha hai kahan tak pahunchi koi khaas khabar
> 
> waise aaj mangalwar hai to JAI SHRI RAM JAI BAJRANG BALI



Bihar aur A.P is my guess


----------



## GURU DUTT

Star Wars said:


> Bihar aur A.P is my guess


bihar aur AP ??????


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai sorri aaj late ho gaya per kal jo wo baat ho rahi thee UAE india me 75 billion $$s invest karne ja raha hai kahan tak pahunchi koi khaas khabar
> 
> waise aaj mangalwar hai to JAI SHRI RAM JAI BAJRANG BALI


RAM RAM bhai ... 

Baat done ho gayi lagta hai hai, bus ek baar landbill saaf ho jaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

GURU DUTT said:


> bihar aur AP ??????



Special Package was promised to A.P i believe, Bihar just got 1,65,000Cr.package

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai sorri aaj late ho gaya per kal jo wo baat ho rahi thee UAE india me 75 billion $$s invest karne ja raha hai kahan tak pahunchi koi khaas khabar
> 
> waise aaj mangalwar hai to JAI SHRI RAM JAI BAJRANG BALI


zyada nahi pata.. magar kuch log shok mana rahe hai kal se! 







Barkha Dutt after seeing Indian Muslims chanting NaMo NaMo in Dubai...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

an old video of arnab getting whooped by Raj







Details of the Bihar package

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

NCP and SP broken from BIhar alliance .. ?


----------



## Nair saab

Ok These Photo's are my personal Cam...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Rs.1,650,000,000,000 Itna Paisa Bihar ko !!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Ok These Photo's are my personal Cam...
> View attachment 248129
> View attachment 248127
> View attachment 248128
> View attachment 248129
> View attachment 248130


hey @Nair saab did you go to the venue yesterday? did you see him speak live?


----------



## Nair saab

panoramic view TY IPhone 6








JanjaWeed said:


> hey @Nair saab did you go to the venue yesterday? did you see him speak live?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Looks like majority of the package is central govt. projects and not state govt.


----------



## Nair saab



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> panoramic view TY IPhone 6
> 
> View attachment 248131


lucky b@$^@&d!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633556838051618816

Future of the country lies with Rahul Gandhi, Down with Bhakts !!


----------



## Nair saab

For the Sangis  ... Enjoy ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> For the Sangis  ... Enjoy ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 248144
> View attachment 248145
> View attachment 248146



Sanghi's in Middle east

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

hamare India ke Secular Bhaioo keliya... Photo for Seculars ... 










Star Wars said:


> Sanghi's in Middle east


LOL there were more saffron flags then Indian National Flags... Hardcore Sangis came in Saffron T-Shirt and Shall with Hindu Symbols ...

When ever Media one cameras came they trolled them hard ...

I wonder how did UAE government allow this... I can say u one thing they wont allow even Obama to conduct such a Speech Gathering...

And it was not just inside the stadium even outside the Stadium there where Huge Screens erected and Speech heard all around 1 KM radius of Dubai Sports City...

Many reached home at around 1-2 AM due to traffic created ... Cars where parked every where and the Dubai Police fined none ... Remember this is country where u get fined for pedestrians crossing the roads with out signal...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633579388584333312



Nair saab said:


> hamare India ke Secular Bhaioo keliya... Photo for Seculars ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248148
> 
> 
> 
> LOL there were more saffron flags then Indian National Flags... Hardcore Sangis came in Saffron T-Shirt and Shall with Hindu Symbols ...
> 
> When ever Media one cameras came they trolled them hard ...
> 
> I wonder how did UAE government allow this... I can say u one thing they wont allow even Obama to conduct such a Speech Gathering...
> 
> And it was not just inside the stadium even outside the Stadium there where Huge Screens erected and Speech heard all around 1 KM radius of Dubai Sports City...
> 
> Many reached home at around 1-2 AM due to traffic created ... Cars where parked every where and the Dubai Police fined none ... Remember this is country where u get fined for pedestrians crossing the roads with out signal...



oh ho tabhi kahu itna ho halla kyon ho raha tha stadium mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

This for our Pakistani Friends ... Emirati Kids Singing National anthem along with Indian Kids...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633579388584333312



Aur bolo, AUr bolo !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633579388584333312
> 
> 
> 
> oh ho tabhi kahu itna ho halla kyon ho raha tha stadium mein.


Sanghis were going Crazy when NAMO said about land alloted for Temple in Abu Dhabi...


50,000 Indians give standing ovation to UAE for temple land - Khaleej Times


Total reinforces long-standing relationship with Abu Dhabi with significant presence at WFES 2014 | dayofdubai


Abu Dhabi News - 50,000 Indians give standing ovation to UAE for temple land

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> Sanghis were going Crazy when NAMO said about land alloted for Temple in Abu Dhabi...
> 
> 
> 50,000 Indians give standing ovation to UAE for temple land - Khaleej Times
> 
> 
> Total reinforces long-standing relationship with Abu Dhabi with significant presence at WFES 2014 | dayofdubai
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi News - 50,000 Indians give standing ovation to UAE for temple land


You lucky Sanghi ... when Modi asked everyone to chant Bharat Mata ki Jai ... it reminded me of the last scene of 300. Must have been a Goosebumps moment for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

magudi said:


> Will BJP make shahnawaz hussain cm ? Would be interesting experiment if so.


possible. But Sushil Modi has more chance!


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Aur bolo, AUr bolo !!!


for you, @JanjaWeed @magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633582944989396992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633570696715763712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633335578742927360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633254053410156544

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> for you, @JanjaWeed @magudi
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633582944989396992



What ..HE has something planned !!


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> You lucky Sanghi ... when Modi asked everyone to chant Bharat Mata ki Jai ... it reminded me of the last scene of 300. Must have been a Goosebumps moment for you.


Its that Feeling, He can make people Cry ... He is a magician ... Best Orator the world has ever seen...

If he was a commander of a small army of say 50,000 in medieval Indian I am sure he would have crafted the biggest Kingdom in the world merely by this speeches ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> What ..HE has something planned !!


I updated the post .. there was no case to begin with.



Nair saab said:


> Its that Feeling, He can make people Cry ... He is a magician ... Best Orator the world has ever seen...
> 
> If he was a commander of a small army of say 50,000 in medieval Indian I am sure he would have crafted the biggest Kingdom in the world merely by this speeches ...


No doubt bhai, the way he engages the crowd is mesmerizing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I updated the post .. there was no case to begin with.



NH scam ? should make him ED head..but not possible

am hearing OROP protesters ended fast unto death


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633594542113992705
@MilSpec @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> NH scam ? should make him ED head..but not possible
> 
> am hearing OROP protesters ended fast unto death
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633594542113992705
> @MilSpec @Abingdonboy


I was about to post that tweet.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I was about to post that tweet.



Pin drop Silence from Media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Pin drop Silence from Media


CNN IBN was running a story has Modi betrayed Ex servicemen couple of hours ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> CNN IBN was running a story has Modi betrayed Ex servicemen couple of hours ago.



Its political point scoring, The timing of the protests and their absolute impatience hints at political angle.

Joint presser from Delhi police chief and Veteran Satbir Singh apolagising ..
Aaptards and MSM need another shipment of burnol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Check this out... Maithili in it's purest form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633322760240893952



I like this Rahul Kanwal guy



JanjaWeed said:


> He must be quite confident about BJP's poll prospects in Bihar...or else why would he take such a risk? I can't imagine a situation where Lalu is also a part of the setup which decides spending of this package!



Exactly I think they got a boost when MIM announced they will run



ranjeet said:


> Gyandu sharing Gyan in Amethi.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633549072817741824



Gandu hota hai bhai



Star Wars said:


> Rs.1,650,000,000,000 Itna Paisa Bihar ko !!



Hopefully Bihar will use this money well & kickstart the economic growth


----------



## Darmashkian

Have come out of my Sanyas to highlight the threat to the life of the Tallest Hindutvavadi leader in Hyderabad(As of now) & probably of the entire state of Telangana.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633461337096646656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633461515761373184Raja Singh has been receiving threat messages for quite some time recently, KCR isn't interested in giving him any security(He is allied with the Owaisis)








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633464179475746816 Kindly RT to as many people as possible if you are on Twitter!!

Here is his facebook page:-
Raja Singh | Facebook

He has also been speaking heavily against the Owaisis(in public+Assembly), Yakub Memon fanboys & fangirls(in public) & highlighting the growth in Islamic Terrorism in the last few months(in the assembly)!

Check the FB posts on 14th,15th & 16th August..

& lets all pray to Bhagawantudu that nothing happens to one of the few BJP leaders who I like! He is too vital for the cause & Hyderabad to be lost, the rest of TG-BJP state unit lacks the dedication,respect for the ideology & enthusiasm which he has!! 

I sometimes feel some of them would prefer wearing skull caps to iftar parties than doing the work Raja Singh does

@Echo_419:- By the way did you read my mail?? what was your opinion? 

@Nair saab @ranjeet @Star Wars @Samudra Manthan @SarthakGanguly 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Going back into sanyas mode for the next few weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> Sanghis were going Crazy when NAMO said about land alloted for Temple in Abu Dhabi...
> 
> 
> 50,000 Indians give standing ovation to UAE for temple land - Khaleej Times
> 
> 
> Total reinforces long-standing relationship with Abu Dhabi with significant presence at WFES 2014 | dayofdubai
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi News - 50,000 Indians give standing ovation to UAE for temple land



You lucky bastard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Gandu hota hai bhai


An expert with no knowledge is called Gyandu.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633619716586631168
Woman's empowerment

Is it just me, or is twitter filled with Aaptards ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633465623385735168


----------



## Star Wars

Bangalore BBMP polls, 40,000 Bangladeshis given voter id cards says vijaya vani news


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633660678910312448
AAP doing aam aadmi things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633660678910312448
> AAP doing aam aadmi things.



Did he forget he was a CM ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Did he forget he was a CM ?


he doesn't have any portfolio so he just chill out whole week and give movie reviews.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 248266


link for the above picture, please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

ranjeet said:


> link for the above picture, please?



Arab donates land for Swaminarayan temple in UAE

It was donated by a businessman and had nothing to do with UAE government

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633660678910312448
> AAP doing aam aadmi things.



check the replies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 248266


 
Nobody knows for sure if it is same land.

Samir Saran, vice president of the Observer Research Foundation, a think tank based in Delhi, told Al Jazeera that UAE got it right by allocating land for such a venture.

*"There will be those who will think that it is about him [Modi] demanding a temple or pushing a religious agenda. It is none of that. It was simply a case of him being the first leader from India to go to UAE after a long time, and it was a goodwill gesture.*

*"It is still a relationship centred around trade ... Modi certainly didn't go lobbying for a temple," Saran said.*

In July 2013, The Times of India, citing a source within the Bochasanwasi Shri Akshar Purushottam Swaminarayan Sanstha (BAPS), said a Muslim businessman had  donated five acres of land  for the building of a temple in Abu Dhabi.

According to the source, the move came after the BAPS had traveled to UAE on invitation from the Invest AD group based in the Dubai.

*It is not clear if Sunday's announcement referred to the same land.*

UAE allocates land for Abu Dhabi's first Hindu temple - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

anybody here follow twitter handle of PDF?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> anybody here follow twitter handle of PDF?



that is one of the wierdest places on twitter.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> that is one of the wierdest places on twitter.


I know ...do you troll that handle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I know ...do you troll that handle?



no lol, but often get screenshots on facebook...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633900773152129024
@Tridibans Sahi bola

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

lol...looks like FTII protests have seriously backfired ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> lol...looks like FTII protests have seriously backfired ..


Did you hear about jugalbandi of Nitish and Kejriwal in delhi today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Did you hear about jugalbandi of Nitish and Kejriwal in delhi today?



You know when RJD+JDU merged i thought BJP was finished.But now tides have completely turned


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> You know when RJD+JDU merged i thought BJP was finished.But now tides have completely turned


Yeah things are changing fast.


----------



## magudi

A rare speacial from Rana Ayubb A Pyjama Party? Rahul Gandhi Still Doesn't Get It


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> I know ...do you troll that handle?


I do,but admin never replies back.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Did you hear about jugalbandi of Nitish and Kejriwal in delhi today?



A BIhar samelan in Delhi...


----------



## Rau

magudi said:


> A rare speacial from Rana Ayubb A Pyjama Party? Rahul Gandhi Still Doesn't Get It


One from comment section
"this guy(Rahul Gandhi) is proving to be nothing more than a *Tushar Kapoor* of politics".
ye padane ke baad bichare Tushar ko kitna bura laga honga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

@Star Wars Current ED chief Rajan Katoch shifted and new ED Chief is Karnal Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

Marxist said:


> @Star Wars Current ED chief Rajan Katoch shifted and new ED Chief is Karnal Singh


Must be to put pressure on Madamji on National Herald case.


----------



## saurav

Marxist said:


> @Star Wars Current ED chief Rajan Katoch shifted and new ED Chief is Karnal Singh



Swamy's pressure... Jaitley feared getting exposed. Thats why he relented. Jaitley is one decision which is causing BJP supporters great deal of discomfort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Owaisi is exposed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> Owaisi is exposed now.


Who is the guy next to Owaisi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Dekho..Mai LEET member ban gaya !!

Looks like BJP is ahead in Rajasthan Civic polls

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

Star Wars said:


> Dekho..Mai LEET member ban gaya !!
> 
> Looks like BJP is ahead in Rajasthan Civic polls



Congratulation brother .

Congratulations to BJP and all chaddiwala sanghis .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

kurup said:


> Congratulations to BJP and all chaddiwala sanghis .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Dekho..Mai LEET member ban gaya !!
> 
> Looks like BJP is ahead in Rajasthan Civic polls


congratulations bro, for Eeeeeeeeeeeelit tag.



indiatester said:


> Who is the guy next to Owaisi?


Some RSS guy in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Timesnow : Lalitgate makes inroads into Rajasthan

wow, how despo can he get ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Timesnow : Lalitgate makes inroads into Rajasthan
> 
> wow, how despo can he get ?



It did how else do you think raje and dushyant bastions

They lost *


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> It did how else do you think raje and dushyant bastions
> 
> They lost *



BJP also lost Civic polls after Lok Sabha, Civic polls have nothing to do with National issues. besides Congress was very aggressive while Raje did not even Campiagn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Timesnow : Lalitgate makes inroads into Rajasthan
> 
> wow, how despo can he get ?


look at this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> look at this ...




Arnab and his cockroaches are butt hurt after his fail Vyapam and Lalitgate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Arnab and his cockroaches are butt hurt after his fail Vyapam and Lalitgate


yeah Arnab's little underwear is in a twist and crying about red corner notice to lalit modi


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> yeah Arnab's little underwear is in a twist and crying about red corner notice to lalit modi



Really hope ED starts focusing on NH case again with the new Director in place, want to see wailing on tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Fumbling the future: Why Congress will continue to hold reforms hostage - Firstpost


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> look at this ...



Arnab is still butthurt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Owaisi is exposed now.


Look...my suspicion came true! Afteral this Owaisi guy is a RSS agent!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Fumbling the future: Why Congress will continue to hold reforms hostage - Firstpost



Joint sessions of parliament should be held to pass all the normal bills...


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Fumbling the future: Why Congress will continue to hold reforms hostage - Firstpost


Reformed India means reformed public. Reformed public means educated voter. Educated voter means less number of poor & illiterate vote bank. Less number of poor & illiterate vote bank means less votes to Congress. Less votes to congress means no power to congress. No power to congress means no oxygen to Gandhi family. No Oxygen to Gandhi family means end of Congress. End of Congress means Congress mukt Bharat.

& that is the whole reason why Congress will continue to hold reforms hostage!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Reformed India means reformed public. Reformed public means educated voter. Educated voter means less number of poor & illiterate vote bank. Less number of poor & illiterate vote bank means less votes to Congress. Less votes to congress means no power to congress. No power to congress means no oxygen to Gandhi family. No Oxygen to Gandhi family means end of Congress. End of Congress means Congress mukt Bharat.
> 
> & that is the whole reason why Congress will continue to hols reforms hostage!



Jaitley has to go, removal of ED director was prolly the first setback for Jaitley


----------



## uparyupari

Star Wars said:


> Joint sessions of parliament should be held to pass all the normal bills...



All good things comes to those who wait


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Jaitley has to go, removal of ED director was prolly the first setback for Jaitley


Precisely! Have you ever seen media & congressis picking on Jaitely despite allegations hurled by Lalit Modi? They picked up on everything else said by him...but kept mum on Jaitley & Gandhi expose! How strange....


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> Dekho..Mai LEET member ban gaya !!
> 
> Looks like BJP is ahead in Rajasthan Civic polls



Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Jaitley has to go, removal of ED director was prolly the first setback for Jaitley



Haha what happened i remember you defending jaitley a few weeks back when i said the same


----------



## ranjeet

How to fake an orgasm ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634387185345531907

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634228075568369665

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Haha what happened i remember you defending jaitley a few weeks back when i said the same



I also said he had a softspot towards Gandu's



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634228075568369665



does he get donations from the Directors ?



ranjeet said:


> How to fake an orgasm ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634387185345531907



Have they not learnt anything from MP and Rajasthan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634228075568369665



Movies dekhne me lite elect kara that hamne isko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Have they not learnt anything from MP and Rajasthan ?



kutte ki dum kabhi seedhi hui hai?


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


> does he get donations from the Directors ?



movie hasnt been released so i doubt any director will pay him to watch pirated version of his movie


----------



## ranjeet

Android said:


> movie hasnt been released so i doubt any director will pay him to watch pirated version of his movie


Kejriwal is a huge critic. After he got done with Modi he started using his god given gift to help out budding movie makers.


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634228075568369665


Haha... In other words 'Look I'm praising a Muslim actor. Please notice me.. & get the message'!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

After MP and Rajasthan, congress is ready for BBMP elections 
BBMP polls not a referendum on State government’s performance: Siddaramaiah - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> After MP and Rajasthan, congress is ready for BBMP elections
> BBMP polls not a referendum on State government’s performance: Siddaramaiah - The Hindu



lol...i already know the results then...

now they have #moodofthenation. WHy are media soo desperate ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> lol...i already know the results then...
> 
> now they have #moodofthenation. WHy are media soo desperate ?


After Delhi elections they haven't heard any good news. Plus social media is after their life, they try to spread their venom but get slapped within seconds.

Can anyone translate this? @JanjaWeed @Star Wars 






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634426513627049984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> After Delhi elections they haven't heard any good news. Plus social media is after their life, they try to spread their venom but get slapped within seconds.
> 
> Can anyone translate this? @JanjaWeed @Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634426513627049984


 
"Christian organisations decide to support to Cong" says the head line of the article above

And a Kannada newspaper recently claimed 50,000 BD immigrants in Bangalore were given voter ID in by the Cong govt. No prizes for guessing who will they vote for !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> "Christian organisations decide to support to Cong" says the head line of the article above
> 
> And a Kannada newspaper recently claimed 50,000 BD immigrants in Bangalore were given voter ID in by the Cong govt. No prizes for guessing who will they vote for !


oh, the tweet which posted this pic pulled a fast one.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> How to fake an orgasm ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634387185345531907



apparantly Kejrival is best CM jaya at 2nd and mamta at 3rd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> apparantly Kejrival is best CM jaya at 2nd and mamta at 3rd


I think it was his movie review of MASAAN which did the trick for him.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634439807725273089

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634388908243992576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634314282469974017
I swear Owaisi is an RSS mole !!  @magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed

"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634453372523835392

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Not quite an endorsement - The Hindu


I've always wondered how come I was a hard core secularwadi and a die hard cong fan until few years ago, now I know why - i grew up reading Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Not quite an endorsement - The Hindu
> 
> 
> I've always wondered how come I was a hard core secularwadi and a die hard cong fan until few years ago, now I know why - i grew up reading Hindu



same here, i was also a hardcore secular


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634434434310115328


----------



## HariPrasad

IndoCarib said:


> secular brigade is about to get a massive heart attack !
> 
> Modi vists Sheikh Zayed mosque
> UAE decides to allot land for temple in ABu Dhabi



Modi and Amit shah are moving in a direction of completely eliminating the congress. The congress Mukta Bharat.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634388908243992576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634314282469974017
> I swear Owaisi is an RSS mole !!  @magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed
> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634453372523835392


Is it Give it UP campaign or Give us UP campaign.


----------



## Star Wars

HariPrasad said:


> Modi and Amit shah are moving in a direction of completely eliminating the congress. The congress Mukta Bharat.



Amit shah's elevator got stuck in BIhar for 40 minutes...BJP suspects foulplay


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634439807725273089



Is this guy for real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Amit shah's elevator got stuck in BIhar for 40 minutes...BJP suspects foulplay


Lalu at his best. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634643353175355392

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634388908243992576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634314282469974017
> I swear Owaisi is an RSS mole !!  @magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed
> 
> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634453372523835392



Lol Pakistan got owned



ranjeet said:


> Lalu at his best.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634643353175355392



Lol


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Lalu at his best.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634643353175355392



IF BJP wins in BIhar its the end of NItish and Lalu


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> IF BJP wins in BIhar its the end of NItish and Lalu


It will be end of Samajwad, these chillar parties will be end. Chautalas are finished in Haryana, Chaudhary in western UP is also done, now its time for Nitish and Lalu in Bihar after that it's Mulayam's number.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> It will be end of Samajwad, these chillar parties will be end. Chautalas are finished in Haryana, Chaudhary in western UP is also done, now its time for Nitish and Lalu in Bihar after that it's Mulayam's number.










ranjeet said:


> It will be end of Samajwad, these chillar parties will be end. Chautalas are finished in Haryana, Chaudhary in western UP is also done, now its time for Nitish and Lalu in Bihar after that it's Mulayam's number.



I believe the main point here is the Gujarat and M.P model has been extremely successful. States witnessing Development has seen their political parties gain considerable strength and has become virtually invulnerable in these states(Naveen Patnaik, Orissa). We are now witnessing other political parties attempt to replicate this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Huskar

Delhi University offers platform for BJP, RSS: The Hindu - Mobile edition

Seems like BJP is trying very hard to gain the Assamese people's trust before 2016 assembly elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634669360770977792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Batch of 2008 under scanner: Why FTII row is now all about the institute's 7-year veterans - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News

53 per cent respondents said that they will vote for BJP, 20 per cent are likely to vote for JDU, 13 per cent for RJD and around 7 per cent for Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634733636726583296


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634733636726583296



Why


----------



## uparyupari

magudi said:


> Why



Fake degree 

Now aata pissing and pissing and pissing ........and pissing 

This is the 2nd AAP MLA going to jail for Fake Degree ............ and the 3rd AAP MLA going to jail after being elected. The last one was for Land grabbing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@ranjeet finally Parkash Singh Badal comes to the rescue of his dear friend. Hopefully your TAU will get 5 star jail term now. 
INLD supremo OP Chautala may be moved to Bathinda jail from Tihar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet finally Parkash Singh Badal comes to the rescue of his dear friend. Hopefully your TAU will get 5 star jail term now.
> INLD supremo OP Chautala may be moved to Bathinda jail from Tihar


I thought he was chilling in Medanta Gurgaon all this while. Anyway I hope dono mil kar andar baithe.


----------



## magudi

Learned today only : Is RTI really a Congress creation? - TOI Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet finally Parkash Singh Badal comes to the rescue of his dear friend. Hopefully your TAU will get 5 star jail term now.
> INLD supremo OP Chautala may be moved to Bathinda jail from Tihar



Time is not far when they both will sit in jail together

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Learned today only : Is RTI really a Congress creation? - TOI Blogs




So much BS we believed...shit


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634760652242837504

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

uparyupari said:


> Fake degree
> 
> Now aata pissing and pissing and pissing ........and pissing
> 
> This is the 2nd AAP MLA going to jail for Fake Degree ............ and the 3rd AAP MLA going to jail after being elected. The last one was for Land grabbing


They need to check Kejri's IIT degree too. I have a strong suspicion he may have done a three idiots on IIT, & CBI should initiate a investigation to locate his Punsuk Wangdoo. Look at him now..he is a CM without any portfolio. Left all the responsibilities to his current Punsuk Wangdoo, Mr Sisodia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uparyupari

JanjaWeed said:


> They need to check Kejri's IIT degree too. I have a strong suspicion he may have done a three idiots on IIT, & CBI should initiate a investigation to locate his Punsuk Wangdoo. Look at him now..he is a CM without any portfolio. Left all the responsibilities to his current Punsuk Wangdoo, Mr Sisodia.



He is busy building a new castle that will spread AAP pan India to replace the CONgress. That seems to be his agenda.


----------



## Star Wars

uparyupari said:


> He is busy building a new castle that will spread AAP pan India to replace the CONgress. That seems to be his agenda.



I doubt he goes outside punjab anytime soon.


----------



## JanjaWeed

uparyupari said:


> He is busy building a new castle that will spread AAP pan India to replace the CONgress. That seems to be his agenda.


If his idea of pan India presence is anything like the one he is attempting in Bihar...it's not long before his dream starts crumbling infront of his own eyes. I mean..man who issues certificates of morals & etics to entire political class is lending his helping hand to a convicted criminal who is out on bail. Maybe he will be able to fool certain class of people, then again..there is too much competition for that little pond.


----------



## Star Wars

Arnab getting raped from all sides... Rajdeep surprisingly sounding decent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uparyupari

Star Wars said:


> Arnab getting raped from all sides... Rajdeep surprisingly sounding decent



I though Arnab was the only guy who sounded calm and controlled.



JanjaWeed said:


> If his idea of pan India presence is anything like the one he is attempting in Bihar...it's not long before his dream starts crumbling infront of his own eyes. I mean..man who issues certificates of morals & etics to entire political class is lending his helping hand to a convicted criminal who is out on bail. Maybe he will be able to fool certain class of people, then again..there is too much competition for that little pond.



His entire career is based on moral positioning. Much like the "seculars' of yore. 

What else does he have to promote himself ? No past record of any kind in public service. Only rhetoric's and Hubris to be heard and seen as an alternative.


----------



## magudi

Centre working on proposal to rebut false television reports - The Economic Times

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

magudi said:


> Centre working on proposal to rebut false television reports - The Economic Times
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars




Something along the lines of this program would be great.

Media Watch (TV program) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But the problem with India is, with some many media channels, and so many bs, biased and one sided stories with ulterior vicious agenda being aired every single day, a 15 min show won't cut it. You d need a dedicated 24 x 7 channel just to refute these stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Centre working on proposal to rebut false television reports - The Economic Times
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars


I don't think this will work. If a channel is hell bent on defaming a particular entity or individual...they will do it no matter what. 
India needs a strong independent media regulator like Ofcom ( Ofcom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ). At the moment there is no one to pull the chain...& media has become a lawless jungle. 
There's also a need for strong anti-defamation law. At the moment media in India can say anything to anyone & defame them whenever they want & get away with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Arnab getting raped from all sides... Rajdeep surprisingly sounding decent



Rajdeep was the man in the debate.... I agree arnab was getting bashed, and rightly so....


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Centre working on proposal to rebut false television reports - The Economic Times
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars



Brilliant news


----------



## Star Wars

Sushma Swaraj to Aziz : "12 baje tak ka time diya hai tumhe... Izzat se padharo.. Ya geedad ki tarah bhago"

OUCH....
@ranjeet @nair @JanjaWeed @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Sushma Swaraj to Aziz : "12 baje tak ka time diya hai tumhe... Izzat se padharo.. Ya geedad ki tarah bhago"
> 
> OUCH....
> @ranjeet @nair @JanjaWeed @Echo_419


She pulled some heavy punches in the press conference. 
another right jab... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635047774061330432
Arnab's drama was Knocked out in a single hook. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635047285978591232

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Sushma Swaraj to Aziz : "12 baje tak ka time diya hai tumhe... Izzat se padharo.. Ya geedad ki tarah bhago"
> 
> OUCH....
> @ranjeet @nair @JanjaWeed @Echo_419



Well to be frank i see this as a goof up and handled very badly..... I get a feeling MEA played to the hands of Pakistan....


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Well to be frank i see this as a goof up and handled very badly..... I get a feeling MEA played to the hands of Pakistan....



SS has told them accept UFA agreements or no talks...its quiet simple. Ball is in their court.
IF they are not willing to talk, its they who will be violating the Agreement.


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> SS has told them accept UFA agreements or no talks...its quiet simple. Ball is in their court.
> IF they are not willing to talk, its they who will be violating the Agreement.



I saw the entire press conference...... The damage control was good..... But still i feel we have goofed it up by playing in to the hands...... 

You know Times now and company was trying to sell their channel in between the press conference, not only that Arnab followed it by saying, Govt asked to provide the proof to take it up with Pak nsa...... Lolz


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> I saw the entire press conference...... The damage control was good..... But still i feel we have goofed it up by playing in to the hands......
> 
> You know Times now and company was trying to sell their channel in between the press conference, not only that Arnab followed it by saying, Govt asked to provide the proof to take it up with Pak nsa...... Lolz


It was media more than Government of India who messed up things, media got really excited and also raised huriyat angle to such a level that people got confused.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> I saw the entire press conference...... The damage control was good..... But still i feel we have goofed it up by playing in to the hands......



Their hands? how?? if they violate the agreement and we deny the talks that only damages their commitment.



nair said:


> You know Times now and company was trying to sell their channel in between the press conference, not only that Arnab followed it by saying, Govt asked to provide the proof to take it up with Pak nsa...... Lolz



I saw that, She told proof will ve given to Aziz and not to the media lol



ranjeet said:


> It was media more than Government of India who messed up things, media got really excited and also raised huriyat angle to such a level that people got confused.



Media can mess anything up. they have to be shakled and jailed for a couple of years


----------



## nair

ranjeet said:


> It was media more than Government of India who messed up things, media got really excited and also raised huriyat angle to such a level that people got confused.



Did you see the response of her when some one asked about the same instance when vajpayee was in power, (refering to the meeting of mushraff with huriyat)..... Any way i wont blame sushama for that, she is managing the situation in her hand..... Very rarely you see a situation of argument on what to talk and what not to.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Their hands? how?? if they violate the agreement and we deny the talks that only damages their commitment.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that, She told proof will ve given to Aziz and not to the media lol
> 
> 
> 
> Media can mess anything up. they have to be shakled and jailed for a couple of years


journalists trying to play diplomats 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635046987138666496


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Their hands? how?? if they violate the agreement and we deny the talks that only damages their commitment.



See Ufa was goof up by Pakistan diplomatically...... They signed an agreement on the points to be discussed during NSA talks.....Which is only "Terror".... Now this put NS in back foot and literally put him out of equation when it comes to talks with India...... They did not want to give in to the advantage India had...... With out realising MeA played it to it......


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> See Ufa was goof up by Pakistan diplomatically...... They signed an agreement on the points to be discussed during NSA talks.....Which is only "Terror".... Now this put NS in back foot and literally put him out of equation when it comes to talks with India...... They did not want to give in to the advantage India had...... With out realising MeA played it to it......



Am asking how did MEA play into it ? all MEA has said is "stick with UFA principles or no talks", either PAK is shown to be non commital to agreements or Pak is exposed on terror. Either way good for India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Am asking how did MEA play into it ? all MEA has said is "stick with UFA principles or no talks", either PAK is shown to be non commital to agreements or Pak is exposed on terror. Either way good for India



Their intention was very clear.... Not to talk..... If not why was sartaz aziz showing off dossiers to Media????? And as rightly pointed by SS, it was not supposed to be shown to media, instead it should have been handed over in cover to the respective country during discussion....... What i am saying, They should have judged it and conveyed it long back (not to wait till the last moment)

MeA did well by throwing the ball back


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Their intention was very clear.... Not to talk..... If not why was sartaz aziz showing off dossiers to Media????? And as rightly pointed by SS, it was not supposed to be shown to media, instead it should have been handed over in cover to the respective country during discussion....... What i am saying, They should have judged it and conveyed it long back (not to wait till the last moment)



Well, am not sure. one does not need to remind an high ranking official to stick to agreements. That is their problem, which they signed themselves. Them back tracking in the last moments only shows theirs desperation not to talk.


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Well, am not sure. one does not need to remind an high ranking official to stick to agreements. That is their problem, which they signed themselves. Them back tracking in the last moments only shows theirs desperation not to talk.



Actually It is good that the talks did not happen....... If not the tu tu mein mein might have happened during the press conference.....I was not expecting any out come from this talks.....


----------



## ranjeet

BJP MP to Insure 11,000 Women in Rajasthan on Rakshabandhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Actually It is good that the talks did not happen....... If not the tu tu mein mein might have happened during the press conference.....I was not expecting any out come from this talks.....



I honestly think we should add Pakistan to the Ignore list, remove them from SAARC, no talks, no nothing. if they try something at the border, just shoot them.


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> I honestly think we should add Pakistan to the Ignore list, remove them from SAARC, no talks, no nothing. if they try something at the border, just shoot them.



That is not the right strategy.......We should try to talk to them in what ever possible way...... But should not spend our time, energy and resources on improving our relationship with other countries...... Improve economy and internal, external intelligence to keep us safe........ What ever be the provocation not to fall in the trap ....


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> That is not the right strategy.......We should try to talk to them in what ever possible way...... But should not spend our time, energy and resources on improving our relationship with other countries...... Improve economy and internal, external intelligence to keep us safe........ What ever be the provocation not to fall in the trap ....



tried that for 69 years and only followed by more violence, its basically pointless. Even if we make a decision now some gung ho Pak CAOS and ISIS chief will restart this madness..


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> tried that for 69 years and only followed by more violence, its basically pointless. Even if we make a decision now some gung ho Pak CAOS and ISIS chief will restart this madness..



Even if not they will do it..... But then the international pressure will be on us to talk...... that will lead others to talk about mediation....... What ever we did, at diplomatic level, it helped us in long way...... 

There is a reason why we are not facing big terror strikes...... we can attribute it to our agencies to an extent..... But let us not forget another 26/11 and if India manage to get proofs like last time, it will be game over for them.....


----------



## uparyupari

Star Wars said:


> tried that for 69 years and only followed by more violence, its basically pointless. Even if we make a decision now some gung ho Pak CAOS and ISIS chief will restart this madness..



Keep your Friends close, your enemies closer. 

Especially demented enemies.


----------



## Tridibans

@Star Wars @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Marxist @magudi 

Is it true that SP and NCP are working behind the curtains to derail JDU?  It seems, SP and especially NCP is really worried about the JDU-RJD clout and are trying to convince even MIM to join forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> @Star Wars @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Marxist @magudi
> 
> Is it true that SP and NCP are working behind the curtains to derail JDU?  It seems, SP and especially NCP is really worried about the JDU-RJD clout and are trying to convince even MIM to join forces



SP and NCP i heard are independent and are running in all the seats, MIM is contesting in certain seats which are Muslim majority as far as i have heard. JDU-RJD clout will only exist until elections, not after elections...


----------



## Dhanush d

ranjeet said:


> journalists trying to play diplomats
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635046987138666496


I think this should be the first part of our strategy ,Curtail or Sensitize the press regarding over hyping anything regarding diplomacy with pakistan . It should stop actively asking every single person for opinion against pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> SP and NCP i heard are independent and are running in all the seats, MIM is contesting in certain seats which are Muslim majority as far as i have heard. JDU-RJD clout will only exist until elections, not after elections...



I know the MIM part but am unaware of SP/NCP as not following Bihar for the last 2-3 days. But if true, then its the death nail even before any concrete buildup of the so called *'Janata Paivaar'.*

Why this is significant is, forget about Bihar and all petty issues, I want Modi to rule till 2024 and then perhaps Shivraj Singh or Raman Singh till 2029  If this happens, by 2030 India will be the next China of today. There is no stopping for us, neither in the diplomatic circles nor on the economic front. 

But for all this to happen, we need a weak but standing congress. Otherwise inn every state, it will be between BJP and a regional party (Which is historically a tough nut to break like BJP/ TMC). With the growing presence of BJP in Bengal/ Kerela/ NE.... it is imperative that elements like MIM/ Congress (to weed out the anti-Modi votes) and fringe players like NCP/ Left etc. are kept viable and alive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dhanush d

Tridibans said:


> I know the MIM part but am unaware of SP/NCP as not following Bihar for the last 2-3 days. But if true, then its the death nail even before any concrete buildup of the so called *'Janata Paivaar'.*
> 
> Why this is significant is, forget about Bihar and all petty issues, I want Modi to rule till 2024 and then perhaps Shivraj Singh or Raman Singh till 2029  If this happens, by 2030 India will be the next China of today. There is no stopping for us, neither in the diplomatic circles nor on the economic front.
> 
> But for all this to happen, we need a weak but standing congress. Otherwise inn every state, it will be between BJP and a regional party (Which is historically a tough nut to break like BJP/ TMC). With the growing presence of BJP in Bengal/ Kerela/ NE.... it is imperative that elements like MIM/ Congress (to weed out the anti-Modi votes) and fringe players like NCP/ Left etc. are kept viable and alive


More importantly MIM should not join any opposition (hopefully it wont). I think Bihar elections will set the trend for whether uniting opposition is a good poll strategy or not . If BJP wins this with majority it would mean that indian voters are becoming mature and seeing beyond caste/religion based politics.It would also be boost for india in choosing similar and coherent policies of the centre with no ideological/political compulsions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> I know the MIM part but am unaware of SP/NCP as not following Bihar for the last 2-3 days. But if true, then its the death nail even before any concrete buildup of the so called *'Janata Paivaar'.*
> 
> Why this is significant is, forget about Bihar and all petty issues, I want Modi to rule till 2024 and then perhaps Shivraj Singh or Raman Singh till 2029  If this happens, by 2030 India will be the next China of today. There is no stopping for us, neither in the diplomatic circles nor on the economic front.
> 
> But for all this to happen, we need a weak but standing congress. Otherwise inn every state, it will be between BJP and a regional party (Which is historically a tough nut to break like BJP/ TMC). With the growing presence of BJP in Bengal/ Kerela/ NE.... it is imperative that elements like MIM/ Congress (to weed out the anti-Modi votes) and fringe players like NCP/ Left etc. are kept viable and alive




I swear, i have a feeling MIM is an agent of RSS made to eat into the vote banks of these secular parties. BJP should rule for next 25 years. I don't care of regional parties like AIADMK, TDP and BJD remain they are more ore less pro development political parties...



Dhanush d said:


> More importantly MIM should not join any opposition (hopefully it wont). I think Bihar elections will set the trend for whether uniting opposition is a good poll strategy or not . If BJP wins this with majority it would mean that indian voters are becoming mature and seeing beyond caste/religion based politics.It would also be boost for india in choosing similar and coherent policies of the centre with no ideological/political compulsions.



True, the rise of Modi has resulted in the decrease of Castism and the increase of religious identities. Till now Lutyans group was dependent upon caste based fractures. Destruction of these caste identities will without a doubt damage the Secular group..

Bihar polls: BJP plotting to split Yadav votes, says Lalu Prasad | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## uparyupari

Tridibans said:


> @Star Wars @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Marxist @magudi
> 
> Is it true that SP and NCP are working behind the curtains to derail JDU?  It seems, SP and especially NCP is really worried about the JDU-RJD clout and are trying to convince even MIM to join forces



You can be SURE about NCP. Did SP mean Sharad Pawar ? Sharad Pawar is waiting for SS alliance to break in Maharashtra to become BJP's natural allies. 

Pawar is a Maratha, and since the days of the Maratha Empire, they have the urge to rule Delhi and defend Hindutva


----------



## Tridibans

uparyupari said:


> You can be SURE about NCP. Did SP mean Sharad Pawar ? Sharad Pawar is waiting for SS alliance to break in Maharashtra to become BJP's natural allies.
> 
> Pawar is a Maratha, and since the days of the Maratha Empire, they have the urge to rule Delhi and defend Hindutva


I meant Samajwadi Party. They are unhappy with the seats allotted to them in Bihar.


----------



## Dhanush d

Star Wars said:


> I swear, i have a feeling MIM is an agent of RSS made to eat into the vote banks of these secular parties. BJP should rule for next 25 years. I don't care of regional parties like AIADMK, TDP and BJD remain they are more ore less pro development political parties...


Ya kind of looks like it ,But thats just not real .However i think modi is blessed to get MIM as his opposition.Not too big to eat into seats and not too small to have no impact. BJP should increase its role in south india ,just to have an alternative especially in tamilnadu,However It is hard for BJP to increase its presence in South India mainly due to its narrative on hindi/sanskrit. I think it should develop a new narrative for south india focussed solely on development .I think if modi wins a second term this would be surely possible .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uparyupari

Tridibans said:


> I meant Samajwadi Party. They are unhappy with the seats allotted to them in Bihar.



Mulayam is a closet Hindutva and an old Fox. He is completely unpredictable.


----------



## Star Wars

Dhanush d said:


> Ya kind of looks like it ,But thats just not real .However i think modi is blessed to get MIM as his opposition.Not too big to eat into seats and not too small to have no impact. BJP should increase its role in south india ,just to have an alternative especially in tamilnadu,However It is hard for BJP to increase its presence in South India mainly due to its narrative on hindi/sanskrit. I think it should develop a new narrative for south india focussed solely on development .I think if modi wins a second term this would be surely possible .



Modi will win a second term if congress fortunes keep decreasing, the lack of any National level opposition to BJP will alone ensure a govt.


----------



## heisenberg

i will like to see vasundhara raje as pm of india after modi retires. She is more aggressive on economic front and reform oriented than modi.


----------



## Star Wars

heisenberg said:


> i will like to see vasundhara raje as pm of india after modi retires. She is more aggressive on economic front and reform oriented than modi.



By the time Modi retires, there will be a lot of powerful CM's glaring at the PM post. Only the best among them will get on top. One benefit of giving power to the CM's is that in time if they work hard enough they are invulnearable from their strong holds BJP or no BJP(Naveen and Jaya)


----------



## magudi

heisenberg said:


> i will like to see vasundhara raje as pm of india after modi retires. She is more aggressive on economic front and reform oriented than modi.



Precisely, not many realize this though

The 'Rajasthan Model' takes the reforms ramp | Business Standard Editorials

Taming a mad elephant: Rajasthan will boost minimum government and maximum governance by repealing 150 laws - TOI Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dhanush d

Star Wars said:


> Modi will win a second term if congress fortunes keep decreasing, the lack of any National level opposition to BJP will alone ensure a govt.


I want modi to win a majority like he has now .But to achieve that 
1)Rahul should stay and get promoted to president of congress.Thus ensuring congress downfall and also by being a good example of hopeless leader.
2)by the end of the term ,Some sort of economic progress should have happened .By the way things are happening ,surely it would
3)No major communal incidents should happens ,If such thing happens .The media will milk it dry and happily contribute to either a BJP defeat / less number of seats than majority

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> @Star Wars @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Marxist @magudi
> 
> Is it true that SP and NCP are working behind the curtains to derail JDU?  It seems, SP and especially NCP is really worried about the JDU-RJD clout and are trying to convince even MIM to join forces



I don't have much of an idea but i will wait until MIM declares candidates to see whether they'll back down before elections like in Delhi


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Precisely, not many realize this though
> 
> The 'Rajasthan Model' takes the reforms ramp | Business Standard Editorials
> 
> Taming a mad elephant: Rajasthan will boost minimum government and maximum governance by repealing 150 laws - TOI Blogs



Wasn't Rajasthan was the first state to amend the labour laws. ?


----------



## Dhanush d

heisenberg said:


> i will like to see vasundhara raje as pm of india after modi retires. She is more aggressive on economic front and reform oriented than modi.


Ya i would like her to be also .But despite all this she never gets a single mention in terms of reform .The only time we hear about her was during lalit modi saga and the recently held municipal elections . I think BJP is testing everything thorough raje in terms of new policies .Somethings are quite unexpected ,like the PPP model for state health clinics (radical but dont know how effective it would be )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Dhanush d said:


> Ya i would like her to be also .But despite all this she never gets a single mention in terms of reform .The only time we hear about her was during lalit modi saga and the recently held municipal elections . I think BJP is testing everything thorough raje in terms of new policies .Somethings are quite unexpected ,like the PPP model for state health clinics (radical but dont know how effective it would be )



Neither did Modi when he was CM or Shivraj, Their work was known mostly through social Media.


----------



## Dhanush d

Star Wars said:


> Wasn't Rajasthan was the first state to amend the labour laws. ?


Amended labour laws
Repealing old laws
New Solar energy policy and thrust on Renewable energy (would displace gujarat reg Solar power)
PDS reform
Public private partnership for schools
PPP for health clinics


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Wasn't Rajasthan was the first state to amend the labour laws. ?



Guess so , MP followed.Shivraj is also a good CM but his focus has been mainly on social schemes,agri and the like.Don't know what to make of new BJP Cms though - fadnavis,khattar and raghubar das



Dhanush d said:


> Amended labour laws
> Repealing old laws
> New Solar energy policy and thrust on Renewable energy (would displace gujarat reg Solar power)
> PDS reform
> Public private partnership for schools
> PPP for health clinics



You forgot electricity reforms


----------



## Dhanush d

magudi said:


> Guess so , MP followed.Shivraj is also a good CM but his focus has been mainly on social schemes,agri and the like.Don't know what to make of new BJP Cms though - fadnavis,khattar and raghubar das


Fadnavis seems to be good .Has tried to bring in lots of industry to maharashtra.In terms of policy am not sure though ,Anyway i have not actively followed him.The others have not even heard anything about them .Hopefully they turn about to be good as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Dhanush d said:


> I think BJP is testing everything thorough raje in terms of new policies .



They should stop pussy footing and get on with the reforms one way or the other ,at the end of the day chances of re election in 2019 will depend entirely on the state on economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dhanush d

Star Wars said:


> Neither did Modi when he was CM or Shivraj, Their work was known mostly through social Media.


Just goes to show ,how deeply media plays partisan to congress .I think BJP states get highlighted only during any incidence on minorities.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> They should stop pussy footing and get on with the reforms one way or the other ,at the end of the day chances of re election in 2019 will depend entirely on the state on economy



They tried to pass this session but could not. Cant go through as long as Congress has seats in RS. There is nothing which can be done to pass constitutional amendments unless congress seats in RS reduces...

Congress is almost dead as a National opposition, single majority or not BJP will be there in next term


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635050046774382593


----------



## Roybot

Tridibans said:


> I meant Samajwadi Party. They are unhappy with the seats allotted to them in Bihar.



Does SP have any base in Bihar? I doubt they d win any seats


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> Does SP have any base in Bihar? I doubt they d win any seats


lalu dahej mein seats de raha hai. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635095333689688064

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Guess so , MP followed.Shivraj is also a good CM but his focus has been mainly on social schemes,agri and the like.Don't know what to make of new BJP Cms though - fadnavis,khattar and raghubar das



AM hearing things from Hariyana, but have to wait for a few years...


----------



## Dhanush d

magudi said:


> They should stop pussy footing and get on with the reforms one way or the other ,at the end of the day chances of re election in 2019 will depend entirely on the state on economy


Ya i agree with your point. But lets get one thing straight ,people who vote parties based on Reforms /policies are meagre 5-10%(My opinion number not statistics) and not everyone in that would vote for BJP. Also there is not significant appetite for all types of reforms. An electricity reform would go well with the populace but not land acquistion. A balanced approach by other states and an aggressive one from Rajastan is a good way to follow. When Rajasthan succeeds ,BJP can easily garner appetite for significant reform. Continuous electoral success is required for proper reform ,because a regime change would undo every reform they made and crete -ve sentiment for reforms .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> lalu dahej mein seats de raha hai.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635095333689688064



If SP is in the race just for the "Also ran" trophy then why are they showing their "unhappiness" over the seat allotments.  Something seems amiss, looks like BJP's attempt to scuttle the so called grand alliance.


----------



## Dhanush d

Roybot said:


> If SP is in the race just for the "Also ran" trophy then why are they showing their "unhappiness" over the seat allotments.  Something seems amiss, looks like BJP's attempt to scuttle the so called grand alliance.


It was SP who made lalu and nitish to form such alliance as counter to BJP. But they are feeling left out as they are not getting enough seats .


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> They tried to pass this session but could not. Cant go through as long as Congress has seats in RS. There is nothing which can be done to pass constitutional amendments unless congress seats in RS reduces...
> 
> Congress is almost dead as a National opposition, single majority or not BJP will be there in next term



Thats a lame argument which won't work.It's the responsibility of the govt to ensure parliament functions.This wait game is the same mistake that ABV also made.UPA 1 ended up getting benefits of the latter year reforms of NDA 1.With such a huge mandate Modi was supposed to make a case for reforms that's take us from our 6.5-7.5% normal to 10%


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> If SP is in the race just for the "Also ran" trophy then why are they showing their "unhappiness" over the seat allotments.  Something seems amiss, looks like BJP's attempt to scuttle the so called grand alliance.


Nitish also ran to Kejriwal knowing well that he can't speak openly in support of Mulayam, Lalu and Sonia.


----------



## Roybot

Dhanush d said:


> It was SP who made lalu and nitish to form such alliance as counter to BJP. But they are feeling left out as they are not getting enough seats .



Yup exactly, which is why their so called happiness might just be a ploy to break the alliance. SP and Mulayam has zero interest in any other states, neither does he have any support.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Thats a lame argument which won't work.It's the responsibility of the govt to ensure parliament functions.This wait game is the same mistake that ABV also made.UPA 1 ended up getting benefits of the latter year reforms of NDA 1.With such a huge mandate Modi was supposed to make a case for reforms that's take us from our 6.5-7.5% normal to 10%



Thats like asking Pakistan to hand over Hafeez Saeed and blaming India if they do not. Congress will never ever help pass the GST and Land Acquisition, lets make that very clear. No matter what the govt. does or says. Blaming BJP for the ruckus caused by the congress is the strangest argument i have heard. Comparing ABV to Modi does not make sense especially this early in the govt.. Expecting to convince congress to pass the GST is like asking them to Dig their own grave...


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635059981478330368

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dhanush d

magudi said:


> Thats a lame argument which won't work.It's the responsibility of the govt to ensure parliament functions.This wait game is the same mistake that ABV also made.UPA 1 ended up getting benefits of the latter year reforms of NDA 1.With such a huge mandate Modi was supposed to make a case for reforms that's take us from our 6.5-7.5% normal to 10%


Yeah but i think NDA missed a trick by not tabling all the bills in Rajya sabha.so that they could have atleast gained a moral victory and would have crystal clear standing on reforms ,simultaneously expose the opposition for blocking crucial reforms/Anti development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Nitish also ran to Kejriwal knowing well that he can't speak openly in support of Mulayam, Lalu and Sonia.



I don't understand how can Nitish even think of going infront of the voters in alliance with Lalu, given all the vitriolic speeches that he used to give against Lalu. I mean his whole politics was "not Lalu". But then this is Bihar we are talking about, so **** logic, it all boils down to caste based votebank anyways. 

Kejriwal and his jholawadi politics will have zero pull in a place like Bihar, Biharis can smell BS from a mile away. So wahan uski daal nahi galni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Dhanush d said:


> Ya i agree with your point. But lets get one thing straight ,people who vote parties based on Reforms /policies are meagre 5-10%(My opinion number not statistics) and not everyone in that would vote for BJP. Also there is not significant appetite for all types of reforms. An electricity reform would go well with the populace but not land acquistion. A balanced approach by other states and an aggressive one from Rajastan is a good way to follow. When Rajasthan succeeds ,BJP can easily garner appetite for significant reform. Continuous electoral success is required for proper reform ,because a regime change would undo every reform they made and crete -ve sentiment for reforms .




Hope so

Btw this is an interesting read

Freedom From The Congress Dynasty: Sooner The Better For States | Swarajya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dhanush d

Roybot said:


> I don't understand how can Nitish even think of going infront of the voters in alliance with Lalu, given all the vitriolic speeches that he used to give against Lalu. I mean his whole politics was "not Lalu". But then this is Bihar we are talking about, so **** logic, it all boils down to caste based votebank anyways.
> 
> Kejriwal and his jholawadi politics will have zero pull in a place like Bihar, Biharis can smell BS from a mile away. So wahan uski daal nahi galni.


I dont think its simple as that. Vote consolidation could happen ,This is a desperate attempt to regain power by nitish .It is possible for him to win,if percentage of yadav/minority votes gets consolidated his way. Its a battle of percentages ,BJP's voter base would vote only for BJP .who wins depends getting anti-bjp votes/split of anti BJP votes. Anyway am not from bihar ,so cant really comment on ground situation .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635059981478330368



What you have to understand is nothing can be done so fast. The lutyans network has been built over 69 years and ABV was very much a part of the network or tolerated it. It will take 5-10 years to dismantle the entire network. By 2016 Congress will no longer control the RS and by 2017 the president will change, and i am assuming the NH scam may be used to threaten congress into passing the bills.


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> I don't understand how can Nitish even think of going infront of the voters in alliance with Lalu, given all the vitriolic speeches that he used to give against Lalu. I mean his whole politics was "not Lalu". But then this is Bihar we are talking about, so **** logic, it all boils down to caste based votebank anyways.
> 
> Kejriwal and his jholawadi politics will have zero pull in a place like Bihar, Biharis can smell BS from a mile away. So wahan uski daal nahi galni.



After General election defeat they all sat down together and added their respective vote share percentages and found that they can get majority in assembly elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tridibans

Roybot said:


> I don't understand how can Nitish even think of going infront of the voters in alliance with Lalu, given all the vitriolic speeches that he used to give against Lalu. I mean his whole politics was "not Lalu". But then this is Bihar we are talking about, so **** logic, it all boils down to caste based votebank anyways.
> 
> Kejriwal and his jholawadi politics will have zero pull in a place like Bihar, Biharis can smell BS from a mile away. So wahan uski daal nahi galni.




This is the saddest part in Indian politics

1) Muslims cry that they are poor and left behind and blame BJP while it was Congress who ruled the nation since independence (except for a few terms here and there).
2) People in Bihar/UP cry about jungle Raj/ Corruption/ Bimaadu state and flock to Mumbai/ Delhi. But back home, still vote on the basis of Kurmis/ Yadavs/ Bhumihars 
3)I mean, for gods sake, people like Lalu openly says he is for Yadavs and Muslims.... so God forbids, if he gets elected, what about the 80% of the population which is neither Muslim nor Yadav?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Dhanush d said:


> Yeah but i think NDA missed a trick by not tabling all the bills in Rajya sabha.so that they could have atleast gained a moral victory and would have crystal clear standing on reforms ,simultaneously expose the opposition for blocking crucial reforms/Anti development.



True, that is why i said they should stop pussyfooting.People talk of GST/Land only every time but many more crucial ones like Real estate are also pending



Tridibans said:


> This is the saddest part in Indian politics
> 
> 1) Muslims cry that they are poor and left behind and blame BJP while it was Congress who ruled the nation since independence (except for a few terms here and there).
> 2) People in Bihar/UP cry about jungle Raj/ Corruption/ Bimaadu state and flock to Mumbai/ Delhi. But back home, still vote on the basis of Kurmis/ Yadavs/ Bhumihars
> 3)I mean, for gods sake, people like Lalu openly says he is for Yadavs and Muslims.... so God forbids, if he gets elected, what about the 80% of the population which is neither Muslim nor Yadav?



Will Modi wave break caste arithmetics ? I see many yadav surname bhakts on social media though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dhanush d

Star Wars said:


> What you have to understand is nothing can be done so fast. The lutyans network has been built over 69 years and ABV was very much a part of the network or tolerated it. It will take 5-10 years to dismantle the entire network. By 2016 Congress will no longer control the RS and by 2017 the president will change, and i am assuming the NH scam may be used to threaten congress into passing the bills.


Nope BJP will get majority only after 2018 or by 2018 .If and only if it gains siginificant majority in both UP and Bihar. But surely it will get sizeable number by that year. I think congress will very aggressive this term , as it wants political relevance .Its cornered and surely will be the one to attack. The only thing that would make them totally powerless is a visible Rahul.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Will Modi wave break caste arithmetics ? I see many yadav surname bhakts on social media though



Its turning out to be a Religion than Caste Arithmetic. Its one thing the Lutyans have feared is a growing consolidation of Hindu to take more pride of their religion.



Dhanush d said:


> Nope BJP will get majority only after 2018 or by 2018 .If and only if it gains siginificant majority in both UP and Bihar. But surely it will get sizeable number by that year. I think congress will very aggressive this term , as it wants political relevance .Its cornered and surely will be the one to attack. The only thing that would make them totally powerless is a visible Rahul.



AM not talking about Majority, BJP already have been able to convince the other parties into agreeing with the bill. Even some congress leaders agree with them. Its only the Gandhi family which is the problem. By 2016 end BJP will be single largest party in RS if all things go well..

Congress got 4 seats in BIhar last time, 28 in U.P , West Bengal they will most probably get none. Only hope they have is in Punjab... I really doubt their resurgence on other states

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dhanush d

magudi said:


> True, that is why i said they should stop pussyfooting.People talk of GST/Land only every time but many more crucial ones like Real estate are also pending
> 
> 
> 
> *Will Modi wave break caste arithmetics ? I see many yadav surname bhakts on social media though*


LOL you sound like Rajdeep 'read my book' sardesai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Tridibans said:


> This is the saddest part in Indian politics
> 
> 1) Muslims cry that they are poor and left behind and blame BJP while it was Congress who ruled the nation since independence (except for a few terms here and there).
> 2) People in Bihar/UP cry about jungle Raj/ Corruption/ Bimaadu state and flock to Mumbai/ Delhi. But back home, still vote on the basis of Kurmis/ Yadavs/ Bhumihars
> 3)I mean, for gods sake, people like Lalu openly says he is for Yadavs and Muslims.... so God forbids, if he gets elected, what about the 80% of the population which is neither Muslim nor Yadav?



I think the problem with Bihar is that the educated, upper/middle class folks don't bother participating in the elections, especially in the assembly elections the voter turnout is abysmal. BJP/NDA will have to get those people out of their houses and get them to vote, like it did in the general elections last year.

Villages still vote on the basis of caste and creed mostly, but that problem isn't unique to Bihar. But given the lower percentage of urbanization in Bihar, the effect of this seem more pronounced.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dhanush d

Star Wars said:


> Its turning out to be a Religion than Caste Arithmetic. Its one thing the Lutyans have feared is a growing consolidation of Hindu to take more pride of their religion.
> 
> 
> 
> AM not talking about Majority, BJP already have been able to convince the other parties into agreeing with the bill. Even some congress leaders agree with them. Its only the Gandhi family which is the problem. By 2016 end BJP will be single largest party in RS if all things go well..
> 
> Congress got 4 seats in BIhar last time, 28 in U.P , West Bengal they will most probably get none. Only hope they have is in Punjab... I really doubt their resurgence on other states


I was trying to same thing ,single largest party wont happen till 2018.There was an excellent article regarding when rs member would be elected.Till 2018 not many members terms which end hail from states where there is no bjp majority.2018 would be RS membr from UP would get elected(around 20 or 30).so pivotal to win UP.


----------



## Star Wars

Dhanush d said:


> I was trying to same thing ,single largest party wont happen till 2018.There was an excellent article regarding when rs member would be elected.Till 2018 not many members terms which end hail from states where there is no bjp majority.2018 would be RS membr from UP would get elected(around 20 or 30).so pivotal to win UP.



BJP’s Rajya Sabha tally set to rise next year - The Hindu

Rajya Sabha deadlock – BJP must win State Assembly polls

_In 2016, 75 seats will come up for re-election. Among these, BJP will increase its seats in Assam, Andhra, Maharashtra, Tamil Nadu, Jharkhand and Rajasthan. It will lose some seats in Karnataka. BJP will become the single largest party in Rajya Sabha by 2016 end._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> BJP’s Rajya Sabha tally set to rise next year - The Hindu
> 
> Rajya Sabha deadlock – BJP must win State Assembly polls
> 
> _In 2016, 75 seats will come up for re-election. Among these, BJP will increase its seats in Assam, Andhra, Maharashtra, Tamil Nadu, Jharkhand and Rajasthan. It will lose some seats in Karnataka. BJP will become the single largest party in Rajya Sabha by 2016 end._


...and then ban Indian National Congress...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> ...and then ban Indian National Congress...



You should take care not to post more than two replies to any thread hereon for sometime


----------



## Dhanush d

Star Wars said:


> BJP’s Rajya Sabha tally set to rise next year - The Hindu
> 
> Rajya Sabha deadlock – BJP must win State Assembly polls
> 
> _In 2016, 75 seats will come up for re-election. Among these, BJP will increase its seats in Assam, Andhra, Maharashtra, Tamil Nadu, Jharkhand and Rajasthan. It will lose some seats in Karnataka. BJP will become the single largest party in Rajya Sabha by 2016 end._


No Rajya Sabha Majority For BJP Even In 2019 | Anirudh Sethi Report
Check this link. it highlights my point,
Allso the link you posted despite 75 seats , in only 27 seats they can hope to gain seats(not even including net gain)


----------



## Star Wars

Dhanush d said:


> No Rajya Sabha Majority For BJP Even In 2019 | Anirudh Sethi Report
> Check this link. it highlights my point,
> Allso the link you posted despite 75 seats , in only 27 seats they can hope to gain seats(not even including net gain)



Am not talking about Majority, am talking about the most amount of seats. The support from other parties will be enough from then on to pass bills...


----------



## SwAggeR

@magudi , what say about joint session to push threw the sabotage and implement GST like important bills ??


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> You should take care not to post more than two replies to any thread hereon for sometime


That hurts my secular sensibilities.


----------



## SwAggeR

SarthakGanguly said:


> ...and then ban Indian National Congress...



No that will only strengthen them.


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> That hurts my secular sensibilities.



It is the need of the hour, just warning you as a well wisher


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SwAggeR said:


> No that will only strengthen them.


Keep Rahul Gandhi. Just put the ablest leaders to shame(like Sonia and Co). Put fake cases, do anything. Everything. Then hang them in Red Fort. 



magudi said:


> It is the need of the hour, just warning you as a well wisher


Request Denied.

Report to the Mods. Get me banned. That is the only road open to you. I post when I like. What I like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

SwAggeR said:


> @magudi , what say about joint session to push threw the sabotage and implement GST like important bills ??



Nah constitutional amendments can't be passed through JS


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> Nah constitutional amendments can't be passed through JS



Hope @Bang Galore is not reading this thread. Otherwise another 5 pages of Constitutional vs Money bill will be discussed


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> Nah constitutional amendments can't be passed through JS



GST doesn't require amendment. I didn't mean implementing core ideologies of BJP.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Keep Rahul Gandhi. Just put the ablest leaders to shame(like Sonia and Co). Put fake cases, do anything. Everything. Then hang them in Red Fort.



BJP doesn't have balls to touch Vadra and you are pinning your hopes for getting Sonia and co shamed. Anyway Rahul is doing his job. Congress will ruin itself.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tridibans said:


> Otherwise another 5 pages of Constitutional vs Money bill will be discussed


That actually made sense. Quite basic actually.


SwAggeR said:


> GST doesn't require amendment. I didn't mean implementing core ideologies of BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP doesn't have balls to touch Vadra and you are pinning your hopes for getting Sonia and co shamed. Anyway Rahul is doing his job. Congress will ruin itself.


BJP is taking it slow. The strategy is understandable. It is true that BJP does not have the balls to touch the big kinpins. Not even Modi perhaps can get that ball rolling. Which is disappointing. 

Rahul is our best man. 

But the seed needs to be nipped in the bud. Never should Congress given even a chance of ruining our nation. 

On the other hand, GST is going to be tricky. Even with BJP majority in both houses. Inside story...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Did anyone checked out latest so sorry video?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635072393392754688
Now, how do i spin the story to make 37 bigger than 87 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

SarthakGanguly said:


> That actually made sense. Quite basic actually.
> 
> BJP is taking it slow. The strategy is understandable. It is true that BJP does not have the balls to touch the big kinpins. Not even Modi perhaps can get that ball rolling. Which is disappointing.
> 
> Rahul is our best man.
> 
> But the seed needs to be nipped in the bud. Never should Congress given even a chance of ruining our nation.
> 
> On the other hand, GST is going to be tricky. Even with BJP majority in both houses. Inside story...




I heard NIA had something very strong against Sonia and Co. in Maoist massacre of Local Congress leaders in Chattishgadh. But after BJP comming to power, never even heard of that. 

Which seed are you talking about ?? Rahul is the seed and he won't germinate.

Anyway GST is very important for our Country.


----------



## ranjeet

Barkha Dutt just received a sms saying Talks are called off.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SwAggeR said:


> I heard NIA had something very strong against Sonia and Co. in Maoist massacre of Local Congress leaders in Chattishgadh. But after BJP comming to power, never even heard of that.
> 
> Which seed are you talking about ?? Rahul is the seed and he won't germinate.
> 
> Anyway GST is very important for our Country.


NIA does have it even now. But don't expect it to come out anytime soon. 

Rahul is not the seed. The seed is not there right now. Probably in incubation. As long as its Rahul ALONE, its fine. But otherwise not.

GST is very important for our country.

But don't forget that BJP is not a party of saints either. Nor are entirely non corrupt. I will say upto this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dhanush d

Star Wars said:


> Am not talking about Majority, am talking about the most amount of seats. The support from other parties will be enough from then on to pass bills...


Current position: 2016
Andhra =+ 2
Assam -no change
bihar -+4 If the BJP gets a 163 seats the BJP can get 4 of the 5 seats. 
chattisgarh=O of the 2 retiring in 2016, one is from the Congress, and one from the BJP. The number of seats needed to elect a member in 2016 is 31, so both parties will retain their seats.
haryana +2
HP = -1(bjp will be replaced by cong)
jharkand +2 
karnataka = -1 (had 2 but will lose one this time)
kerala=0
MP = +1 or 0(3 to retire,one congress)
maharashtra=+4
punjab=0(no change)
rajashtan=+2
sikkim=0
TN =+1(if it wins more than 34 seats in 2016 elections
telengana=0
uttarakand=-1
up=0(no change will retain the single seat )
Nominated=+5

total 20 ? 
current strength =59+20= 79(optimistic scenario)
congress(UPA)=102 - some seats not many seats

So no single majority in Rajya sabha in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> I heard NIA had something very strong against Sonia and Co. in Maoist massacre of Local Congress leaders in Chattishgadh. But after BJP comming to power, never even heard of that.
> Which seed are you talking about ?? Rahul is the seed and he won't germinate.
> Anyway GST is very important for our Country.



Another 2,3 months and i expect a new ED chief which is supposed to be a MOdi man. The current one is just acting chief.



Dhanush d said:


> Current position: 2016
> Andhra =+ 2
> Assam -no change
> bihar -+4 If the BJP gets a 163 seats the BJP can get 4 of the 5 seats.
> chattisgarh=O of the 2 retiring in 2016, one is from the Congress, and one from the BJP. The number of seats needed to elect a member in 2016 is 31, so both parties will retain their seats.
> haryana +2
> HP = -1(bjp will be replaced by cong)
> jharkand +2
> karnataka = -1 (had 2 but will lose one this time)
> kerala=0
> MP = +1 or 0(3 to retire,one congress)
> maharashtra=+4
> punjab=0(no change)
> rajashtan=+2
> sikkim=0
> TN =+1(if it wins more than 34 seats in 2016 elections
> telengana=0
> uttarakand=-1
> up=0(no change will retain the single seat )
> Nominated=+5
> 
> total 20 ?
> current strength =59+20= 79(optimistic scenario)
> congress(UPA)=102 - some seats not many seats
> 
> So no single majority in Rajya sabha in 2016



Bro, i was never talking about majority, by 2016 end Congress will not be able to stop constitutional amendments. MOSt parties agree with it....



SarthakGanguly said:


> But don't forget that BJP is not a party of saints either. Nor are entirely non corrupt. I will say upto this.



that BJP 160 club is still around


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> that BJP 160 club is still around


It's dirtier than that. And at times cleaner. Elites are elites. They don't have ideals. What they have, they lose.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> It's dirtier than that. And at times cleaner. Elites are elites. They don't have ideals. What they have, they lose.



who's dirtier than that ? I knoew there are Lutyans folks in BJP but i assumed they were the 160 group


----------



## Dhanush d

SarthakGanguly said:


> It's dirtier than that. And at times cleaner. Elites are elites. They don't have ideals. What they have, they lose.


 hmm .. Who is that 160 club , i am not aware of it. By any chance is it the old guard ?


----------



## Star Wars

Dhanush d said:


> hmm .. Who is that 160 club , i am not aware of it. By any chance is it the old guard ?


 Advani, SS , Murli manohar Joshi and gang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Long Live India said:


> @SarthakGanguly @Star Wars @Dhanush d @SwAggeR @TejasMk3 I think this site is used by terrorists. I kept an eye on few people and look at the conversation. Sorry I should have made a post about it but I don't have rights. Fortunately I took snapshot of their convo which they deleted later on.



WHich site ?


----------



## Long Live India

Star Wars said:


> WHich site ?



this site man


----------



## Dhanush d

Man,is this for real ? ? They do have some extreme viewpoints but not this. is it from here ?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Barkha Dutt just received a sms saying Talks are called off.



Pakistan blinked first, Lutyans Media and congress tried its very best for India to cal of its talks thankfully, we stood firm



Long Live India said:


> this site man



Give me the link, using "DOT COM" instead of .com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Long Live India

Dhanush d said:


> Man,is this for real ? ? They do have some extreme viewpoints but not this. is it from here ?



Yes I stole it from their wall when they were discussing it. They are member of this forum


----------



## SwAggeR

Good catch.


----------



## Star Wars

Long Live India said:


> Yes I stole it from their wall when they were discussing it. They are member of this forum


nice catch....screen hot and saved it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

@Long Live India but as long as it doesn't touch upon radicals of our side , we needn't worry. Let them die on LoC itself.


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> I swear, i have a feeling MIM is an agent of RSS made to eat into the vote banks of these secular parties. BJP should rule for next 25 years. I don't care of regional parties like AIADMK, TDP and BJD remain they are more ore less pro development political parties...
> 
> 
> 
> True, the rise of Modi has resulted in the decrease of Castism and the increase of religious identities. Till now Lutyans group was dependent upon caste based fractures. Destruction of these caste identities will without a doubt damage the Secular group..
> 
> Bihar polls: BJP plotting to split Yadav votes, says Lalu Prasad | The Indian Express



Agreed rise of modi is also helping consolidating the Hindu vote


----------



## Long Live India

SwAggeR said:


> @Long Live India but as long as it doesn't touch upon radicals of our side , we needn't worry. Let them die on LoC itself.



I agree but we are not dealing with normal people here. They are terrorists. We have to be cautious.


----------



## Echo_419

heisenberg said:


> i will like to see vasundhara raje as pm of india after modi retires. She is more aggressive on economic front and reform oriented than modi.



Current NSA is a good choice too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dhanush d

Long Live India said:


> @SarthakGanguly @Star Wars @Dhanush d @SwAggeR @TejasMk3 @Geralt  I think this site is used by terrorists. I kept an eye on few people and look at the conversation. Sorry I should have made a post about it but I don't have rights. Fortunately I took snapshot of their convo which they deleted later on.


@waz @Irfan Baloch @Jango please check this out . If you can verfiy this and take action accordingly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Current NSA is a good choice too


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> @Long Live India but as long as it doesn't touch upon radicals of our side , we needn't worry. Let them die on LoC itself.



Man, these are educated people with access to internet


----------



## Irfan Baloch

BS why did you waste my time


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Long Live India said:


> @SarthakGanguly @Star Wars @Dhanush d @SwAggeR @TejasMk3 @Geralt  I think this site is used by terrorists. I kept an eye on few people and look at the conversation. Sorry I should have made a post about it but I don't have rights. Fortunately I took snapshot of their convo which they deleted later on.


This is normal. Get over it. Average Pakistanis want us dead. Or better, converted. Only the liberal and educated elites are casual about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Styx

lol


----------



## Long Live India

SarthakGanguly said:


> This is normal. Get over it. Average Pakistanis want us dead. Or better, converted. Only the liberal and educated elites are casual about it.



What ? is this normal for this site ?


----------



## Dhanush d

Irfan Baloch said:


> BS why did you waste my time


Better safe than sorry.!!


----------



## Long Live India

Geralt said:


> lol



What is there to lol about ?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Advani, SS , Murli manohar Joshi and gang


Things actually are not so black and white. But the old guard does have intra party connections. They are also capable in making compromises. But like I said, not so black and white.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Long Live India said:


> What ? is this normal for this site ?


Not this site. The people. The country. This site has some of the most open minded liberal Pakistanis you can find on Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dhanush d

SwAggeR said:


> That's true. More than half of pakistani members I come across seems madarsa educated sub-humans. They just lack average logical or reasoning skills.Even their so called think tanks use Religious slurs. Anyway their whole country is just like that. We can't help it. They are destined to kill or be killed.Pakistan is lost case.


I think what you are saying is wrong.I dont think this is required here.Dont generalize. Anyway this is off topic


----------



## Dhanush d

SwAggeR said:


> So are western muslims flocking in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now don't cry go kiss their *** cheeks, who want to blow you up.


Nobody is kissing anyone here ... I just asked you not to generalize everyone here. I dont like them either so no point in this discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Long Live India said:


> ...



I suppose that's how they impress girls there.


----------



## TejasMk3

Long Live India said:


> @SarthakGanguly @Star Wars @Dhanush d @SwAggeR @TejasMk3 @Geralt  I think this site is used by terrorists. I kept an eye on few people and look at the conversation. Sorry I should have made a post about it but I don't have rights. Fortunately I took snapshot of their convo which they deleted later on.



Not surprising at all, there were people who were sympathetic (you know those mullah types here...) to even the peshawar attackers...people who killed their own children, that is the status. Whenever there is an attack in India, they cheer the terrorists on and mention nonsense like he is going to heaven type bs.

This being a defence website will have quite a few extreme rw and defence types and many that have been fed on anti India garbage, right from school via their textbooks. I think I heard in one lecture by Cfair (I think) that in her surveys of people she found that there were families that had people working in "non state organizations" and the army itself. Even more interesting is that she says she had access to the material by issued to PA, and said they were pretty much huge amount of vitriolic and jihadi in nature.

Interestingly most of the more "liberal" Pakistanis actually end up being from outside the country.


----------



## Star Wars

@ranjeet @Android @nair @JanjaWeed @TejasMk3

#DeshdrohiMEdia Trending TOP in twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> @ranjeet @Android @nair @JanjaWeed @TejasMk3
> 
> #DeshdrohiMEdia Trending TOP in twitter



sleepless bhakats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Star Wars said:


> @ranjeet @Android @nair @JanjaWeed @TejasMk3
> 
> #DeshdrohiMEdia Trending TOP in twitter


times now guy tried to make a pitch with his "Dawood evidence" story but SS quickly shot it down in a professional manner, like she was waiting for it.

also, #deshdrohimedia is completely exploding, what are people complaining about, is it the right or left doing the complaining this time ?


----------



## Long Live India

Geralt said:


> welcome to PDF
> 
> View attachment 249311



BC.Is he also here ? Who is he, a maulvi or a madarsa educated fellow.


----------



## Star Wars

Geralt said:


> welcome to PDF
> also, #deshdrohimedia is completely exploding, what are people complaining about, is it the right or left doing the complaining this time ?



The right, like entirely...


----------



## Styx

Long Live India said:


> BC.Is he also here ? Who is he, a maulvi or a madarsa educated fellow.


guy's a legend, though I fear you may be a year or 2 late and his _best _might be behind him.. he had to tone it down after APS 

stick around, enjoy the show 



Star Wars said:


> The right, like entirely...


right, tough to keep up.. asaram, pakistan, yakub, onions, gandhis.. twitter gone crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Long Live India

अरनब को चाहिए की देश सेवा की खातिर दाऊद का नंबर किसी ट्रेन की टॉयलेट में लिख दे।


----------



## Star Wars

Geralt said:


> right, tough to keep up.. asaram, pakistan, yakub, onions, gandhis.. twitter gone crazy.



Yea, am actually enjoying the tweets


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Unique initiative by AAP MP Bhagwant Mann of showing gesture to labour class of country. This inauguration stone was installed *after* the completion of construction work of new building for government senior secondary school in Sherpur village in Sangrur District. Building of this school was constructed with the amount of Rs. 20 lakhs given by Bhagwant Mann from his MPLADS.It is noteworthy that this stone first mentions the names of masons, labourers, plumbers & electricians instead of bureaucrats or politicians & their spoons. Name of MP & School principle is at the bottom.





@Echo_419 see this is another futile inventiveness of commie ideology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Unique initiative by AAP MP Bhagwant Mann of showing gesture to labour class of country. This inauguration stone was installed *after* the completion of construction work of new building for government senior secondary school in Sherpur village in Sangrur District. Building of this school was constructed with the amount of Rs. 20 lakhs given by Bhagwant Mann from his MPLADS.It is noteworthy that this stone first mentions the names of masons, labourers, plumbers & electricians instead of bureaucrats or politicians & their spoons. Name of MP & School principle is at the bottom.
> View attachment 249372
> 
> @Echo_419 see this is another futile inventiveness of commie ideology



"The money is not being used for the beneficiaries. It is being used for the 'babus'. This is ridiculous. If we ask you to name ten persons who have been benefitted, you will not be able to name them," the bench said.

It was particularly harsh on Delhi government for spending Rs 2.5 crore from the fund for advertisements.

Read more at: SC raps govts for non-use of funds for construction workers - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> "The money is not being used for the beneficiaries. It is being used for the 'babus'. This is ridiculous. If we ask you to name ten persons who have been benefitted, you will not be able to name them," the bench said.
> 
> It was particularly harsh on Delhi government for spending Rs 2.5 crore from the fund for advertisements.
> 
> Read more at: SC raps govts for non-use of funds for construction workers - Oneindia


In this same news link SC also condemned centre & some BJP state governments. 
The word ridiculous was used for everyone including BJP state governments of Haryana & Rajasthan


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Long Live India said:


> Is Lallu (one of Pak saaf Indian politician) name als0 there ? Hum chutiya banate rahe aur voh chutiya bante rahe.


What is the relevance of Lalu Yadav with my post ?


----------



## Styx

Long Live India said:


> Great news. @Geralt @SarthakGanguly @Tridibans @Star Wars @ranjeet @TejasMk3 @Juggernautjatt . Two more dogs bite the dust.


holy shiz, is this Burhan Wani, the social media star for Kashmir jihad ?? 

mazaa aa jayega if it's him


----------



## Long Live India

Juggernautjatt said:


> What is the relevance of Lalu Yadav with my post ?



Your highness Arvind Kejriwal is sleeping with Honorable Lalu Prasad Yadav these days


----------



## Styx

oh wait, "Aijaz" .. we need "burhan"..


----------



## Long Live India

Geralt said:


> oh wait, "Aijaz" .. we need "burhan"..



This Burhan guy will be killed as well.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Long Live India said:


> Your highness Arvind Kejriwal is sleeping with Honorable Lalu Prasad Yadav these days


Like your Feku with 56 inch breast sleeps with super honest Badals.


----------



## Long Live India

Juggernautjatt said:


> Like your Feku with 56 inch breast sleeps with super honest Badals.



Did I say anything wrong ? Did Modi came to power with Swaraj and with the slogans ki hum rajniti karne nahi aaye hai ji hum rajniti badalne aaye hai ji ? Where is 370 page report against Shiela Dixit ? .Delhi mai brashtachar khatam kar k ab bihar mai lalu k saath brastachar khatam karne gaye hai kya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> In this same news link SC also condemned centre & some BJP state governments.
> The word ridiculous was used for everyone including BJP state governments of Haryana & Rajasthan


But isn't kejriwal different? New politics and all you know


----------



## Star Wars

Geralt said:


> holy shiz, is this Burhan Wani, the social media star for Kashmir jihad ??
> 
> mazaa aa jayega if it's him



umm, what about him ?



Geralt said:


> holy shiz, is this Burhan Wani, the social media star for Kashmir jihad ??
> 
> mazaa aa jayega if it's him



ANI reported 2-4 militant...


----------



## Styx

Star Wars said:


> umm, what about him ?


nothing, just that it'd be great if they manage to take him out

most likely an ISI puppet though, good for fake propaganda vids, not so good for fidayeen squads yet. safe in an ISI compound, SSG protection etc 

Burhan Wani: The new face of Kashmiri militancy in virtual world


----------



## Star Wars

lol...AShutosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 249387
> 
> 
> lol...AShutosh


Iske alag khujli rehti hai ...


----------



## Long Live India

@Star Wars @Geralt
You can see burhan in it. FYI Waseem Mallah was not with Hizb, he joined LET lately and has already been dispatched to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

@Star Wars @JanjaWeed @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 249387
> 
> 
> lol...AShutosh





ranjeet said:


> Iske alag khujli rehti hai ...


Lol...begani shadi mai abdullah deewana!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @magudi




he was a journalist ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @magudi


Lol...seriously? This guy is fit to be a office tea boy.. & he is trying to mix with big boys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Long Live India said:


> @Star Wars @Geralt
> You can see burhan in it. FYI Waseem Mallah was not with Hizb, he joined LET lately and has already been dispatched to hell.


seen the pic, never knew the names.. 

neesar and tariq pandit, eh ? 

@SarthakGanguly .. what is this anomaly, also, Khande sounds maratha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Long Live India

Geralt said:


> seen the pic, never knew the names..
> 
> neesar and tariq pandit, eh ?
> 
> @SarthakGanguly .. what is this anomaly, also, Khande sounds maratha ?



Khande are sunni muslims also.Naseer Ahmad Pandit is also a musim. He was with J&K police and was posted in Srinagar as a personal security officer with PWD minister Altaf Bukhari.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

IndoCarib said:


> "Christian organisations decide to support to Cong" says the head line of the article above
> 
> And a Kannada newspaper recently claimed 50,000 BD immigrants in Bangalore were given voter ID in by the Cong govt. No prizes for guessing who will they vote for !


Look at the box where they say about KR Pura. There it verifies what the tweet said.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> he was a journalist ?


Yes and he also authored a book named The crown prince, the gladiator and the hope.



JanjaWeed said:


> Lol...seriously? This guy is fit to be a office tea boy.. & he is trying to mix with big boys!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Dhanush d said:


> Ya kind of looks like it ,But thats just not real .However i think modi is blessed to get MIM as his opposition.Not too big to eat into seats and not too small to have no impact. BJP should increase its role in south india ,just to have an alternative especially in tamilnadu,However It is hard for BJP to increase its presence in South India mainly due to its narrative on hindi/sanskrit. *I think it should develop a new narrative for south india focussed solely on development.* I think if modi wins a second term this would be surely possible .


----------



## Darmashkian

@Dhanush d 


kadamba-warrior said:


>



If you really want to grow in a state, you have to show some interest in it.. When you show absolutely little or no interest, you can never grow in a state..

BJP had a good chance to grow in United AP starting from 1998, they blow that opportunity away..why?? Because of the lack of interest in growing in that state from the Central(mostly)+some state leaders who weren't sure of their chance of winning seats(MLA,MP).

& I sometimes wonder why is Venkaiah Naidu , who doesn't contest any election & will be incapable of securing his deposit even in a MLA election in AP such a big leader in the BJP? 
That too despite his total lack of effort & hard work.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BJP can not grow in AP .
In Telangana, the state leadership is totally useless & shows little interest of growing in a fertile ground. Leaders like Jagga reddy are planning to leave the party to re-join the Congress, Nagam Janardhan another big leader is unhappy with the leadership & wants out & is searching for an alternative
& All this is happening despite KCR not even lifting a finger towards the BJP's MLAs & members unlike the way he has been bribing,coercing & giving ministerial berths to MLAs from the TDP & the Congress to join his party

Despite all that has been happening, the Congress & TDP are atleast working hard to grow & regain lost strength, the BJP does nothing despite the opportunities it has. WHY?? Because of the lack of interest from Centre & State.

& in TN, how do you think they can grow taking into consideration the Dravidian Mindset of the people?

& which state are you from @kadamba-warrior I thought you were from Odisha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Darmashkian said:


> @Dhanush d
> 
> 
> If you really want to grow in a state, you have to show some interest in it.. When you show absolutely little or no interest, you can never grow in a state..
> 
> BJP had a good chance to grow in United AP starting from 1998, they blow that opportunity away..why?? Because of the lack of interest in growing in that state from the Central(mostly)+some state leaders who weren't sure of their chance of winning seats(MLA,MP).
> 
> & I sometimes wonder why is Venkaiah Naidu , who doesn't contest any election & will be incapable of securing his deposit even in a MLA election in AP such a big leader in the BJP?
> That too despite his total lack of effort & hard work.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> BJP can not grow in AP .
> In Telangana, the state leadership is totally useless & shows little interest of growing in a fertile ground. Leaders like Jagga reddy are planning to leave the party to re-join the Congress, Nagam Janardhan another big leader is unhappy with the leadership & wants out & is searching for an alternative
> & All this is happening despite KCR not even lifting a finger towards the BJP's MLAs & members unlike the way he has been bribing,coercing & giving ministerial berths to MLAs from the TDP & the Congress to join his party
> 
> Despite all that has been happening, the Congress & TDP are atleast working hard to grow & regain lost strength, the BJP does nothing despite the opportunities it has. WHY?? Because of the lack of interest from Centre & State.
> 
> & in TN, how do you think they can grow taking into consideration the Dravidian Mindset of the people?
> 
> & which state are you from @kadamba-warrior I thought you were from Odisha?



I am from the Konkan region of Karnataka, mate. Why did you think I was from Odisha?


----------



## Tridibans

kadamba-warrior said:


> I am from the Konkan region of Karnataka, mate. Why did you think I was from Odisha?


Even I thought you are from Orissa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Tridibans said:


> Even I thought you are from Orissa



No mate. I have never even been there, unfortunately. But it is definitely on my list though. Are you from Odisha?


----------



## Tridibans

kadamba-warrior said:


> No mate. I have never even been there, unfortunately. But it is definitely on my list though. Are you from Odisha?


No. Bong from Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Unique initiative by AAP MP Bhagwant Mann of showing gesture to labour class of country. This inauguration stone was installed *after* the completion of construction work of new building for government senior secondary school in Sherpur village in Sangrur District. Building of this school was constructed with the amount of Rs. 20 lakhs given by Bhagwant Mann from his MPLADS.It is noteworthy that this stone first mentions the names of masons, labourers, plumbers & electricians instead of bureaucrats or politicians & their spoons. Name of MP & School principle is at the bottom.
> View attachment 249372
> 
> @Echo_419 see this is another futile inventiveness of commie ideology



That's not communism,that's humility & respect



Star Wars said:


> View attachment 249387
> 
> 
> lol...AShutosh



Lol


----------



## Dhanush d

Darmashkian said:


> @Dhanush d
> 
> 
> If you really want to grow in a state, you have to show some interest in it.. When you show absolutely little or no interest, you can never grow in a state..
> 
> BJP had a good chance to grow in United AP starting from 1998, they blow that opportunity away..why?? Because of the lack of interest in growing in that state from the Central(mostly)+some state leaders who weren't sure of their chance of winning seats(MLA,MP).
> 
> & I sometimes wonder why is Venkaiah Naidu , who doesn't contest any election & will be incapable of securing his deposit even in a MLA election in AP such a big leader in the BJP?
> That too despite his total lack of effort & hard work.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> BJP can not grow in AP .
> In Telangana, the state leadership is totally useless & shows little interest of growing in a fertile ground. Leaders like Jagga reddy are planning to leave the party to re-join the Congress, Nagam Janardhan another big leader is unhappy with the leadership & wants out & is searching for an alternative
> & All this is happening despite KCR not even lifting a finger towards the BJP's MLAs & members unlike the way he has been bribing,coercing & giving ministerial berths to MLAs from the TDP & the Congress to join his party
> 
> Despite all that has been happening, the Congress & TDP are atleast working hard to grow & regain lost strength, the BJP does nothing despite the opportunities it has. WHY?? Because of the lack of interest from Centre & State.
> 
> & in TN, how do you think they can grow taking into consideration the Dravidian Mindset of the people?
> 
> & which state are you from @kadamba-warrior I thought you were from Odisha?


Hey atleast you have BJP MLA's .In Tamilnadu ,there is nothing not even a small presence. Even during LS elections modi wave ,there was no impact on tamilnadu ,JJ made complete sweep(except 1 seat for NDA ally) . I seriously dont like either DMK or ADMK both have same policies of appeasement and doles. Every sort of bad politics is present here. I wish BJP to make some sort of presence here just to have some alternative.



Darmashkian said:


> If you really want to grow in a state, you have to show some interest in it.. When you show absolutely little or no interest, you can never grow in a state..


There is space for BJP to grow politically especially in the middle class , It can present an alternative .As i said before BJP shouldn't impose language and concentrate on development agenda it will prosper.If not this elections they may be the next.But JJ's grip on tamilnadu is great, I wish she was sent to jail and mk kicks the bucket simultaneously . It will throw the elections wide open. Wont happen mostly ,All pipedreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Dhanush d said:


> Hey atleast you have BJP MLA's .In Tamilnadu ,there is nothing not even a small presence. Even during LS elections modi wave ,there was no impact on tamilnadu ,JJ made complete sweep(except 1 seat for NDA ally) . I seriously dont like either DMK or ADMK both have same policies of appeasement and doles. Every sort of bad politics is present here. I wish BJP to make some sort of presence here just to have some alternative.
> 
> 
> There is space for BJP to grow politically especially in the middle class , It can present an alternative .As i said before BJP shouldn't impose language and concentrate on development agenda it will prosper.If not this elections they may be the next.But JJ's grip on tamilnadu is great, I wish she was sent to jail and mk kicks the bucket simultaneously . It will throw the elections wide open. Wont happen mostly ,All pipedreams.



BJP campaign to “rescue” Tamil from atheism - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dhanush d

magudi said:


> BJP campaign to “rescue” Tamil from atheism - The Hindu


This is the problem with having a ideological party , there is always pressure to spread said ideology everywhere. Perhaps this is why they would fail. A tamilnadu needs an unique strategy, any electoral gain would mean great work by BJP. With the current rudderless leadership , i cant see any sort of progress sadly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Dhanush d said:


> This is the problem with having a ideological party , there is always pressure to spread said ideology everywhere. Perhaps this is why they would fail. A tamilnadu needs an unique strategy, any electoral gain would mean great work by BJP. With the current rudderless leadership , i cant see any sort of progress sadly



well its the ideology that keeps them going.You can't blame them for sticking to it  .If they re work their strategy for southern states they can reap rich dividends except maybe in kerala


----------



## mooppan

Dhanush d said:


> Hey atleast you have BJP MLA's .In Tamilnadu ,there is nothing not even a small presence.


Its not true,BJP has good presence and support in Kanyakumari district,even more than ADMK-DMK-DMDK combined strength..You could see their flags,RSS shakas in each and every corner of the district(except Christian dominated coastal areas)..
Same in the case of Nilgiri district,due to majority Badugar population,who are traditional supporters of BJP.. Same with parts of Coimbatore district(due to its sizeable Tamil iyer vote bank)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dhanush d

magudi said:


> well its the ideology that keeps them going.You can't blame them for sticking to it  .If they re work their strategy for southern states they can reap rich dividends except maybe in kerala


Yeah, But not on petty issue like that Thali fiasco. I am all in for Hindutva, but look how modi portrays it .He focusses on things which are immensely helpful,logical and gives pride to people (yoga etc). Problem is like everyother party BJP too has some black sheep who derail everything good their party does. I think for the thali fiasco it was some arm of VHP which caused the ruckus.



mooppan said:


> Its not true,BJP has good presence and support in Kanyakumari district,even more than ADMK-DMK-DMDK combined strength..You could see their flags,RSS shakas in each and every corner of the district(except Christian dominated coastal areas)..
> Same in the case of Nilgiri district,due to majority Badugar population,who are traditional supporters of BJP.. Same with parts of Coimbatore district(due to its sizeable Tamil iyer vote bank)..


Good to know , My assumption is that middle class do not have a hugely favourable to either to DMK or ADMK .But will vote one or the other every five years since those are the only two parties which are major.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635344219419242496Give this man a Pajama

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tuo padre

ranjeet said:


> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @magudi


Still kudos to ashutosh for finally writing something without faulty grammar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Dhanush d said:


> Yeah, But not on petty issue like that Thali fiasco. I am all in for Hindutva, but look how modi portrays it .He focusses on things which are immensely helpful,logical and gives pride to people (yoga etc). Problem is like everyother party BJP too has some black sheep who derail everything good their party does. I think for the thali fiasco it was some arm of VHP which caused the ruckus.
> .



Yup overdoze of hindutva is a problem.But you know being a right wing party they come with a baggage of motormouth nutjobs who have crazy ideas and keep spewing shit.I was hoping and still hope that with the infusion of lots young guys the party behave more mature and _liberal _


----------



## mooppan

Dhanush d said:


> Good to know , My assumption is that middle class do not have a hugely favourable to either to DMK or ADMK .But will vote one or the other every five years since those are the only two parties which are major.


Kanyakumari is entirely different from other parts of Tamilnadu due of its dominant Christian population(47%) and presence of Malayali population(30%)..Dravida Katchis are not that much strong here..Hindus are mostly with BJP and Christian-Muslims with Congress...


----------



## ranjeet

Fascism spreading in Assam. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635446584763744256

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Huskar

ranjeet said:


> Fascism spreading in Assam.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635446584763744256


Himanta Biswa Sharma is regarded as the real strategic brains behind INC rule in Assam.Tarun Gogoi firing him is synonymous to Modi firing Amit Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

The Huskar said:


> Himanta Biswa Sharma is regarded as the real strategic brains behind INC rule in Assam.Tarun Gogoi firing him is synonymous to Modi firing Amit Shah.


If that's the case it's a big catch for BJP. He will be joining BJP in next few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

ranjeet said:


> If that's the case it's a big catch for BJP. He will be joining BJP in next few days.


Is there any confirm source for that.As of now I haven't heard anything regarding him joining BJP.


----------



## ranjeet

The Huskar said:


> Is there any confirm source for that.As of now I haven't heard anything regarding him joining BJP.


Times Now is quoting him.... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635448780163125248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635448959280898048

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635344219419242496Give this man a Pajama


Now you know why Congress is against reforms... & why Pappu wants kurta - paijama - chappal sarkar instead of Modi's suit boot ki sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

The Huskar said:


> Himanta Biswa Sharma is regarded as the real strategic brains behind INC rule in Assam.Tarun Gogoi firing him is synonymous to Modi firing Amit Shah.



Good catch by the BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> BJP campaign to “rescue” Tamil from atheism - The Hindu


"Mitroooooonn, may Tamil basha bachane ke liye,Taamil Nadu aayya hoon". -BJP leader reciting an election speech written by Tamilsai Soundarajan in the 2017 state elections 
["Modi aane wala hai" ringtone playing in the background]



Dhanush d said:


> Hey atleast you have BJP MLA's .In Tamilnadu ,there is nothing not even a small presence. Even during LS elections modi wave ,there was no impact on tamilnadu ,JJ made complete sweep(except 1 seat for NDA ally) . I seriously dont like either DMK or ADMK both have same policies of appeasement and doles. Every sort of bad politics is present here. I wish BJP to make some sort of presence here just to have some alternative.
> 
> 
> There is space for BJP to grow politically especially in the middle class , It can present an alternative .As i said before BJP shouldn't impose language and concentrate on development agenda it will prosper.If not this elections they may be the next.But JJ's grip on tamilnadu is great, I wish she was sent to jail and mk kicks the bucket simultaneously . It will throw the elections wide open. Wont happen mostly ,All pipedreams.



All the BJP MLAs+MPs exist in AP because of the TDP cadre+organisation & so do 3/5 MLAs in TG.

The other 2 MLAs in TG won because of who they were & not because of the party or Modi, the BJP MP won mostly because of himself+the TDP apparatus+the Modi wave.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TBH if JJ & MK die or got to jail, your state will be left leaderless & rudderless which will be an advantage for AP & other states which want the investment coming into TN to move towards it.

& BJP has an excellent ability of shooting itself in the foot when it is at an advantage which has been proven by past events-both near & distant. Add to it these people won't move away from their ideological agenda(Hindutva) except during election time.

Maybe you don't know but many top BJP leaders have conservative views but aren't idiots to put it out in public. NaMo is a smart,sensible & dynamic man open to new ideas. He is quite modern & liberal too,he believes in live & let live; but even he has a few conservative ideas which he is smart enough not to let come out in the open due to the unnecesary controversy which will emerge.
[Source-friends in the RSS+BJP+ classified sources  ] 

But,Yes they have inducted some leaders like Napoleon(Reddiyar) & are in discussions with some Naicker,Reddiyar & Nadar leaders from what I know.
[@mooppan garu is it true??]

Thus BJP will stay out of TN #mytheory




magudi said:


> well its the ideology that keeps them going.You can't blame them for sticking to it  *.If they re work their strategy for southern states they can reap rich dividends*



 
Add fulfilling promises made to the list or giving an alternative to the promises made

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Now you know why Congress is against reforms... & why Pappu wants kurta - paijama - chappal sarkar instead of Modi's suit boot ki sarkar.


Shamelessness of these lawmakers is unbelievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

ranjeet said:


> Times Now is quoting him....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635448780163125248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635448959280898048


Looks like BJP is really serious about Assam elections.This man is a serious deal.An ex ULFA,he holds some serious political muscle in lower Assam including many muslim areas too.He is a old school politician,dirty to the core but cunning as a fox.If BJP can use him well,many seniors in congress including a significant portion of youth congress will align themselves with BJP.



ranjeet said:


> Times Now is quoting him....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635448780163125248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635448959280898048


Looks like BJP is really serious about Assam elections.This man is a serious deal.An ex ULFA,he holds some serious political muscle in lower Assam including many muslim areas too.He is a old school politician,dirty to the core but cunning as a fox.If BJP can use him well,many seniors in congress including a significant portion of youth congress will align themselves with BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Long Live India

Oye nacho saare jee phad k. One more dog less in Kashmir.






@Geralt @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Roybot @kakashi @nair @Nair saab @Dhanush d @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kakashi

Long Live India said:


> Oye nacho saare jee phad k. One more dog less in Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Geralt @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Roybot @kakashi @nair @Nair saab @Dhanush d @Echo_419



Suban allah..


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Shamelessness of these lawmakers is unbelievable.


Reminds me of that Pakistani CM who said degree degree hota hai...asli ya jali. Some politicians do speak the truth...especially when they are high on something intoxicating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Long Live India said:


> Oye nacho saare jee phad k. One more dog less in Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Geralt @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Roybot @kakashi @nair @Nair saab @Dhanush d @Echo_419


have a proper link for it ?


----------



## ranjeet

The Huskar said:


> Looks like BJP is really serious about Assam elections.This man is a serious deal.An ex ULFA,he holds some serious political muscle in lower Assam including many muslim areas too.He is a old school politician,dirty to the core but cunning as a fox.If BJP can use him well,many seniors in congress including a significant portion of youth congress will align themselves with BJP.



Great catch for BJP then 



Long Live India said:


> Oye nacho saare jee phad k. One more dog less in Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Geralt @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Roybot @kakashi @nair @Nair saab @Dhanush d @Echo_419


May his tribe grow in unmarked graves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Long Live India

Geralt said:


> have a proper link for it ?



It is there on kashmiri closed fb groups. I am a part of few of those.


----------



## The Huskar

ranjeet said:


> Great catch for BJP then


Another good news I am expecting is the formal announcement of BPF-BJP allying.This would seriously give a dent to the Congress votebank,with muslims across Assam realigning themselves with AIUDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Styx

Long Live India said:


> It is there on kashmiri closed fb groups. I am a part of few of those.


if it's true it should make the news, how long ago was this from now ? 

there is also this guy kashur location flag german, he registered here as Wani Ainan before changing his username.

...


----------



## Star Wars

Long Live India said:


> Oye nacho saare jee phad k. One more dog less in Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Geralt @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Roybot @kakashi @nair @Nair saab @Dhanush d @Echo_419




I went to Kashmir DIspatch, cant find the link you gave


----------



## ranjeet

The Huskar said:


> Another good news I am expecting is the formal announcement of BPF-BJP allying.This would seriously give a dent to the Congress votebank,with muslims across Assam realigning themselves with AIUDF.


When are elections due in Assam? '16?


----------



## The Huskar

ranjeet said:


> When are elections due in Assam? '16?


Will be held in April-May,2016.I hope BJP focusses on this like they are doing on Bihar elections,not the half assed Delhi campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> Another good news I am expecting is the formal announcement of BPF-BJP allying.This would seriously give a dent to the Congress votebank,with muslims across Assam realigning themselves with AIUDF.



AIUDF guy was the only one who spoke and voted(?) against LBA in parliament.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635451592066469893
???



The Huskar said:


> Will be held in April-May,2016.I hope BJP focusses on this like they are doing on Bihar elections,not the half assed Delhi campaign.



Whats the use BJP winning Assam ? Will they be willing to go forward with NPR updation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> AIUDF guy was the only one who spoke and voted(?) against LBA in parliament.


They know that as soon as LBA is signed and Indo-Bangladesh borders are sealed,all they have to depend on is the fertility of the Bangladeshi illegals.The original muslim people of Assam are very much against this party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> AIUDF guy was the only one who spoke and voted(?) against LBA in parliament.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635451592066469893
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the use BJP winning Assam ? Will they be willing to go forward with NPR updation



i want congress to be zero...like full zero by 2019 in Rajya Sabha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> They know that as soon as LBA is signed and Indo-Bangladesh borders are sealed,all they have to depend on is the fertility of the Bangladeshi illegals.The original muslim people of Assam are very much against this party.



Yup figured that out from his speech, Sushma asked him not to vote against the bill as its in national interest


----------



## saurav

With Hemanth Bishwa in BJP, there is very real chance of Congress coming third in Assam elections. With a bit of clever politics, BJP also stands some chance in Manipur-Nagaland. This NSCN accord has created immense goodwill for Modi among people. With some incentives, whole Congress ecosystem from these states can be subsumed into BJP.


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> Whats the use BJP winning Assam ? Will they be willing to go forward with NPR updation


NRC updation of Assamese citizens have already started.If Congress try to manipulate it and is found,it will definitely be sent to the guillotine by the assamese people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

The Huskar said:


> Will be held in April-May,2016.I hope BJP focusses on this like they are doing on Bihar elections,not the half assed Delhi campaign.


I second that. Delhi is a different case though, onions kicked BJP out of delhi forever.


----------



## The Huskar

saurav said:


> With Hemanth Bishwa in BJP, there is very real chance of Congress coming third in Assam elections. With a bit of clever politics, BJP also stands some chance in Manipur-Nagaland. This NSCN accord has created immense goodwill for Modi among people. With some incentives, whole Congress ecosystem from these states can be subsumed into BJP.


Nagaland accord has created some hurdles for BJP in Assam.Naga miscreants regularly attack Assamese farmers and locals in border areas.If BJP can somehow get this menace in control,there is a real chance of it gaining significant traction in Upper Assam.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I second that. Delhi is a different case though, onions kicked BJP out of delhi forever.



Onions ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Onions ?



BJP lost power in Delhi due to onions back in '98. 


In 1998 Delhi Assembly election, the BJP faced defeat at the hand of the Congress on the issue. Onion price was around 40-50 per kg at that time. Although Sushma Swaraj, who was then at helm of affairs did her best and facilitated the availability in concessional rate through Fair Price Shops but it didn't go down well with people and Swaraj was shown the door. The Congress had got 52 seats while the BJP could only manage 15.

Read more at: Will onion bring tears to BJP once again in Delhi Assembly election? - Oneindia'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> i want congress to be zero...like full zero by 2019 in Rajya Sabha



Not needed , just snatch Karnataka from Cong and their coffers will dry up pretty quick as it is the last remaining big industrial state under their control

States like Kerala,himachal,uttarakhand are not much of a cash cow so Cong holding onto them doesn't matter much . Also Cong should win Kerala again - it'll finish off commies  Commies are not coming back in bengal anyway as TMC is too strong and have consolidated their position.So if they loose their sole hopeful bastion of Kerala commies would starve.

Apart from Kerala ,Punjab is the only state where i see Cong having a serious chance but i hope AAP spoils Cong dreams in Punjab.

So if everything works according to my plan we can starve Cong to death and slowly finish off commies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635451592066469893

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635488827096731648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635451143649280000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635451150213365760

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


>


wtf is this sh!t? wasted 20 mins already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Bihar polls: Paswan rules out being in race for NDA CM nominee, says will stay in national politics - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635493815118270464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635492757918760960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> But isn't kejriwal different? New politics and all you know


Every politician claims himself different before elections. Even Mr Modi promised acche din for everyone including labour class. 
BTW I was discussing about work of our LMA saab & u deflected the issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635487968820600832

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Every politician claims himself different before elections. Even Mr Modi promised acche din for everyone including labour class.
> BTW I was discussing about work of our LMA saab & u deflected the issue


It was a great gesture by Maan Sahab. Its about time we start appreciating dignity of labor.



SURYA-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635493815118270464
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635492757918760960


When this guy was HS he supported Saffron terror term. 

Home secretary backs Shinde on 'saffron terror'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> Every politician claims himself different before elections. Even Mr Modi promised acche din for everyone including labour class.
> BTW I was discussing about work of our LMA saab & u deflected the issue



anyone "not congress" is different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

ranjeet said:


> When this guy was HS he supported Saffron terror term.
> 
> Home secretary backs Shinde on 'saffron terror'




Are bhai !! Ghar wapsi ho gayi hai iski. Isne HS rehte hue bhi Congress ki dhajji urai hai. Just chill !!

Or ye dekoSartaz bhai nuclear ki dhaki de raha. Playing to gallery of UN.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635506549234860032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635506037836152832

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

SURYA-1 said:


> Are bhai !! Ghar wapsi ho gayi hai iski. Isne HS rehte hue bhi Congress ki dhajji urai hai. Just chill !!
> 
> Or ye dekoSartaz bhai nuclear ki dhaki de raha. Playing to gallery of UN.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635506549234860032



Aur yeh kar bhi kya sakta hai .... nuclear bumb nahi hua saali youth fountain ho gayi inke liye. ek baar mil gaya toh we will survive for eternity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Islamic Asha Ram.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635506037836152832


ranjeet said:


> Aur yeh kar bhi kya sakta hai .... nuclear bumb nahi hua saali youth fountain ho gayi inke liye. ek baar mil gaya toh we will survive for eternity.




Nah bas gidar bhabhki hai , PA mein itna guda nahi hai agar hota toh bangla desh mein whole scale rate par surrender na hote !!

70% of Pak army consists of Pakjabies and whole pakjab is within 70 km. range of our borders. They will dare not.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635504491534483456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

What is this @Juggernautjatt @Guynextdoor2 ? 
journalists is saying that the title of her article is wrong? who is ghost writing headlines for journalists?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635666616240308225
Is this propaganda or real , can any moslem confirm ??


----------



## Makaramarma

SURYA-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635666616240308225
> Is this propaganda or real , can any moslem confirm ??



Its called *taqiyya. 
*
Lying to save your @ss. Its 100% sin free.


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635644151762145280
 

@ranjeet @magudi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635643361710473216

On Satraz aziz recent nuclear vitrol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635669687246827520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635635400246038528

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> nuclear bumb nahi hua saali *youth fountain* ho gayi inke liye. ek baar mil gaya toh we will survive for eternity.


Did you mean fountain of youth??? 
reminds me of Pirates of the Caribbean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635634680902103041

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spectre

levina said:


> Did you mean fountain of youth???
> reminds me of Pirates of the Caribbean.



Ironic considering when one is the source for everlasting life and other sterilizes the area of impact for decades.

The only thing missing is a fanatical and bumbling Johnny Depp with his finger on the nuclear button 



SURYA-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635644151762145280
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635643361710473216
> 
> On Satraz aziz recent nuclear vitrol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635669687246827520
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635635400246038528



The lady is on fire


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> Did you mean fountain of youth???
> reminds me of Pirates of the Caribbean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Spectre said:


> The lady is on fire


Her books are even better.


----------



## SURYA-1

levina said:


> Did you mean fountain of youth???
> reminds me of Pirates of the Caribbean.



Kise yaad dila diya yaar.


----------



## ranjeet

SURYA-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635644151762145280
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635643361710473216
> 
> On Satraz aziz recent nuclear vitrol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635669687246827520
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635635400246038528



She's a class apart, heard one of her lecture I believe @Star Wars shared it on some thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

levina said:


> Her books are even better.



Sad she is not associated with US state dept which is filled with old Pakistan hands who have little to none sympathy for Indian side of story. Could have been a huge asset to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Spectre said:


> The lady is on fire




She just hates pakistan even more than us.


----------



## Levina

SURYA-1 said:


> Kise yaad dila diya yaar.


She's my fav. 


ranjeet said:


>



Check my signature. 



ranjeet said:


> She's a class apart, heard one of her lecture I believe @Star Wars shared it on some thread.


I have also seen @Abingdonboy post some of her videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SURYA-1

ranjeet said:


> She's a class apart, heard one of her lecture I believe @Star Wars shared it on some thread.



Yep, she is class apart . 

Nobody would like to be on her receiving end. She packs in lot of punch in her words.


----------



## Spectre

SURYA-1 said:


> Yep, she is class apart .
> 
> Nobody would like to be on her receiving end. She packs in lot of punch in her words.



Seems slightly bonkers though, like nutty professor types

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SURYA-1 said:


> Yep, she is class apart .
> 
> Nobody would like to be on her receiving end. She packs in lot of punch in her words.


This is Christine fair when free....poor autorichshaw-wala.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

One thing about CFair aunty though: she is still a U.S person, check out how she supports the U.S state dept about how religious freedom in India is in danger  and about how India is terrible to minorities etc etc despite many of the nonsense presented in that report was completely fake, even according to their own orgs.
Also she completely absolves the U.S of any role in creating the Taliban and blames it on Pak, so at the core she is just a U.S tool, and constantly pretends "I dont know why the U.S supports Pak" but actually knows it very well., really she cant be that stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> She's my fav.
> 
> 
> Check my signature.
> 
> 
> I have also seen @Abingdonboy post some of her videos.




lol you'll get me banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

levina said:


> This is Christine fair when free....poor autorichshaw-wala.


LOL


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> lol you'll get me banned.


Darpook! 

Now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> This is Christine fair when free....poor autorichshaw-wala.



 WTF, just followed her on twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> WTF, just followed her on twitter.


Unfortunately she's not on Fb. 
I might have to finally create an id on twitter.


----------



## SURYA-1

TejasMk3 said:


> One thing about CFair aunty though: she is still a U.S person, check out how she supports the U.S state dept about how religious freedom in India is in danger  and about how India is terrible to minorities etc etc despite many of the nonsense presented in that report was completely fake, even according to their own orgs.
> Also she completely absolves the U.S of any role in creating the Taliban and blames it on Pak, so at the core she is just a U.S tool, and constantly pretends "I dont know why the U.S supports Pak" but actually knows it very well., really she cant be that stupid.



I don't know , what is she doing in India these days. Seems like she is CIA agent.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635638387651780609


----------



## Spectre

SURYA-1 said:


> I don't know , what is she doing in India these days. Seems like she is CIA agent.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635638387651780609



She does open herself to legion of Pakistani trolls due to her comments


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> Darpook!
> 
> Now?




Darpok?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

SURYA-1 said:


> I don't know , what is she doing in India these days. Seems like she is CIA agent.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635638387651780609


She is writing a book on Owaisi and other parties apparently, and says all Owaisi wants to do is equal rights for Socially backward classes and muslims. Of course all that reservation isnt really enough.

BJP is communal, but Owaisi isnt  He is only asking for "equal rights for muslims in a system that practices discrimination against them".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633320287824687104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633317053278089216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633315472893693952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633314310660431872
Owaisi's anger is "Well deserved" 
Enjyoy her barbs, but dont really promote her. Need to develop own commentators, instead of using outsiders to bash your enemies, the last time our kingdoms did...you know what happened.

She is basically going to become a tool to legitimize on the international scene Owaisi's party. Where poor muslims have the right to be angry as they are given nothing by communal fascist hindus. so it is okay t say things like "remove police for 15 minutes" but of course hindus dont deserve any anger for all those temples destroyed , or the division of their homeland and all the other brutalities.

Promoting such "experts" is pretty risky imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Darpok?


@Razia Sultana 
This is the babaji I was talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

TejasMk3 said:


> She is writing a book on Owaisi and other parties apparently, and says all Owaisi wants to do is equal rights for Socially backward classes and muslims. Of course all that reservation isnt really enough.
> 
> BJP is communal, but Owaisi isnt  He is only asking for "equal rights for muslims in a system that practices discrimination against them".
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633320287824687104
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633317053278089216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633315472893693952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633314310660431872
> Owaisi's anger is "Well deserved"
> Enjyoy her barbs, but dont really promote her. Need to develop own commentators, instead of using outsiders to bash your enemies, the last time our kingdoms did...you know what happened.
> 
> She is basically going to become a tool to legitimize on the international scene Owaisi's party. Where poor muslims have the right to be angry as they are given nothing by communal fascist hindus. so it is okay t say things like "remove police for 15 minutes" but of course hindus dont deserve any anger for all those temples destroyed , or the division of their homeland and all the other brutalities.
> 
> Promote such "experts" at your own risk.



You can see traces of India's famed white worship here. ........... its only needs one white man /women to side with India ...... then the Desi's go loco with delight 

I suspect many had an orgasm reading her

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Yahudi Ram 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635662182366113792




levina said:


> @Razia Sultana
> This is the babaji I was talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Yahudi Ram



Might be pronounced "Raam" lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

ranjeet said:


> Yahudi Ram
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635662182366113792



Yahudi "Ram" is a character in the Bible. He is the son of Hezron and ancestor of King David.

Turns out "Ram" in Jewish means "supreme"..... and the world Rahim is corruption of the world "ram". 

So much for Ram-Rahim ........ its pretty much means "Ram-Ram" as in the Indian Greeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Styx

Modi's going to Israel ?


----------



## ranjeet

Makaramarma said:


> Yahudi "Ram" is a character in the Bible. He is the son of Hezron and ancestor of King David.
> 
> Turns out "Ram" in Jewish means "supreme"..... and the world Rahim is corruption of the world "ram".
> 
> So much for Ram-Rahim ........ its pretty much means "Ram-Ram" as in the Indian Greeting.


Didn't knew that.. thanks.



Geralt said:


> Modi's going to Israel ?


Most probably it will be Pranab Da.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

ranjeet said:


> Most probably it will be Pranab Da.


yeah, that's what I thought.

hopefully in his second term, and an invite to BB for republic day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Geralt said:


> yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> hopefully in his second term, and an invite to BB for republic day.



Narendra Modi to become first Indian PM to visit Israel - BBC News

Prime Minister Modi's visit to Israel will be monumental': Israel envoy to India Daniel Carmon - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Makaramarma said:


> Narendra Modi to become first Indian PM to visit Israel - BBC News
> 
> Prime Minister Modi's visit to Israel will be monumental': Israel envoy to India Daniel Carmon - The Hindu


old news, it's since been reported that it'll be the president, not PM who visits them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Geralt said:


> old news, it's since been reported that it'll be the president, not PM who visits them.



ah.... missed out on that. That is a smart move by GoI.


----------



## ranjeet

@Guynextdoor2 @Juggernautjatt 
Another AAP MLA 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635696365469720576


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> @Guynextdoor2 @Juggernautjatt
> Another AAP MLA
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635696365469720576


ek wicket aur gayee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> @Guynextdoor2 @Juggernautjatt
> Another AAP MLA
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635696365469720576



Ok, Vasundhara's 11 crore bribe from Lalit Modi is not a problem, some guy's medical report for his mother is a problem.

Jaan Le Bassi, desh ki janta dekh rahi hai kaun kiska paltu kutta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Ok, Vasundhara's 11 crore bribe from Lalit Modi is not a problem, some guy's medical report for his mother is a problem.
> 
> Jaan Le Bassi, desh ki janta dekh rahi hai kaun kiska paltu kutta hai.



What kind of argument is that


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> What kind of argument is that


Noora Logick = so what if im wrong he was wrong too ..... mere paas iske saboot hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> What kind of argument is that



Obviously drummed up charges.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Obviously drummed up charges.


obviously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

TejasMk3 said:


> One thing about CFair aunty though: she is still a U.S person, check out how she supports the U.S state dept about how religious freedom in India is in danger  and about how India is terrible to minorities etc etc despite many of the nonsense presented in that report was completely fake, even according to their own orgs.
> Also she completely absolves the U.S of any role in creating the Taliban and blames it on Pak, so at the core she is just a U.S tool, and constantly pretends "I dont know why the U.S supports Pak" but actually knows it very well., really she cant be that stupid.



She was very anti-India not all that long ago. Used to see her articles thrashed in Foreignpolicy frequently. Much discussed and accurately dissected by Bharat Rakshak folks as the US tool that she is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makaramarma

Samudra Manthan said:


> She was very anti-India not all that long ago. Used to see her articles thrashed in Foreignpolicy frequently. Much discussed and accurately dissected by Bharat Rakshak folks as the US tool that she is.



Any person who makes more than 10,000 USD a month and bullies an India auto wala to use the meter for a 10 mins ride is a bad egg in my book. That video poster earlier told me all that I wanted to know about her.


----------



## SURYA-1

Samudra Manthan said:


> She was very anti-India not all that long ago. Used to see her articles thrashed in Foreignpolicy frequently. Much discussed and accurately dissected by Bharat Rakshak folks as the US tool that she is.



For a change .

Pakistan’s “Strategic Shift” is Pure Fiction - War on the Rocks


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Makaramarma said:


> Any person who makes more than 10,000 USD a month and bullies an India auto wala to use the meter for a 10 mins ride is a bad egg in my book. That video poster earlier told me all that I wanted to know about her.



A few months ago she wrote an article as to why US diplomatic corps prefer Pakistan over India. It was all about how Pakistani army loads them with free gifts and paid trips and vacations to the border areas, etc. etc., suggesting that India should adopt the same slavish attitude to get in the good books of American interns at the embassy. She was resoundingly trashed in BR for that. Later in one of her lectures I saw her professing shame that the Americans were such cheapskates.


----------



## Makaramarma

Samudra Manthan said:


> A few months ago she wrote an article as to why US diplomatic corps prefer Pakistan over India. It was all about how Pakistani army loads them with free gifts and paid trips and vacations to the border areas, etc. etc., suggesting that India should adopt the same slavish attitude to get in the good books of American interns at the embassy. She was resoundingly trashed in BR for that. Later in one of her lectures I saw her professing shame that the Americans were such cheapskates.



She tend to take extreme views and that is now evident.  .......... but what she wrote was the truth. 

Indians need to play the Americans the way pakistan plays them. You have to give credit where its due.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SURYA-1 said:


> For a change .
> 
> Pakistan’s “Strategic Shift” is Pure Fiction - War on the Rocks



I have been reading her for years now. She used to mouth the same arguments as Pakistani army until about a year ago. Her attitudinal shift is recent in the last one year. She is not saying anything new or something we did not know either. This same stuff has been known to the Indians except the jholwallahs and other sundry libtards for decades now.



Makaramarma said:


> Indians need to play the Americans the way pakistan plays them. You have to give credit where its due.



That is one slippery rope to get on. I do not think India should do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Samudra Manthan said:


> That is one slippery rope to get on. I do not think India should do that.



Ah well, maybe you are right. Unless our FO is mature enough to handle fire, it should not play with fire.  

Anyway this is not the thread to talk about that.


----------



## Echo_419

The Huskar said:


> Will be held in April-May,2016.I hope BJP focusses on this like they are doing on Bihar elections,not the half assed Delhi campaign.



Exactly BJP fucked my city (Delhi)


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Exactly BJP fucked my city (Delhi)




You are just a brainwashed sanghi, too much right-wing lunatic online propaganda has clouded your judgement. Kejri is doing a good job in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

The Huskar said:


> NRC updation of Assamese citizens have already started.If Congress try to manipulate it and is found,it will definitely be sent to the guillotine by the assamese people.



Brilliant news 


magudi said:


>




Any details about this debate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635518688280469504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635761832628654081
So now it's enough for a girl to accuse a guy and he will be labelled as Pervert and a lout without a trial and his parents will be shamed? 


@Star Wars @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> You are just a brainwashed sanghi, too much right-wing lunatic online propaganda has clouded your judgement. Kejri is doing a good job in Delhi



You want your order of 'verbal abuse' in English or Hindi


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Brilliant news
> 
> 
> 
> Any details about this debate


Ch***ya bana raha hai woh kuch nahi hai debate mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635518688280469504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635761832628654081
> So now it's enough for a girl to accuse a guy and he will be labelled as Pervert and a lout without a trial and his parents will be shamed?
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @levina



Enough is enough females are taking undue advantage of our good behaviour


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Enough is enough females are taking undue advantage of our good behaviour


Women have made laws meant for protection of women a money making industry or a stepping stone to further their career. And media is the new judiciary in the country.


----------



## Makaramarma

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635518688280469504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635761832628654081
> So now it's enough for a girl to accuse a guy and he will be labelled as Pervert and a lout without a trial and his parents will be shamed?
> 
> USER=144317]@Star Wars[/USER] @levina



Not an ideal scenario, but if you have a daughter, you would not mind a non ideal means to make the city safe for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Makaramarma said:


> Not an ideal scenario, but if you have a daughter, you would not mind a non ideal means to make the city safe for her.



The problem is with Justices sitting in studio passing judgment not with girls coming forward to report such incidents. Just like parents worry about safety of their daughter I am sure no one would be happy if his/her son is falsely accused or pronounced a culprit on mere allegations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Makaramarma

ranjeet said:


> The problem is with Justices sitting in studio passing judgment not with girls coming forward to report such incidents. Just like parents worry about safety of their daughter I am sure no one would be happy if his/her son is falsely accused or pronounced a culprit on mere allegations.



If girls were to come forward to report such incident,s then that is the only thing they will have time for  .... especially in Delhi. 

Its better the parents teach their Sons to control their testosterone levels and use them up playing sports rather than harassing girls on the road to feel good about themselves and get some sexual release. If not, then the parents will have to feel some grief.


----------



## ranjeet

Makaramarma said:


> If girls were to come forward to report such incident,s then that is the only thing they will have time for  .... especially in Delhi.
> 
> Its better the parents teach their Sons to control their testosterone levels and use them up playing sports rather than harassing girls on the road to feel good about themselves and get some sexual release. If not, then the parents will have to feel some grief.



I am not denying that there is serious problem of eve teasing or harassment but are you suggesting laws made to protect women are not being misused?


----------



## Makaramarma

ranjeet said:


> I am not denying that there is serious problem of eve teasing or harassment but are you suggesting laws made to protect women are not being misused?



No, the same way you are not suggesting that women don't get molest or "eve teased" in delhi roads.

When law and order breaks down, then expect lop sided laws and actions to protect citizens. Conceptually its similar to Gujarat Riots. So now you can understand why the muslims hate Modi. 

Like the aggrieved youths who feel roughed up by the law and claim misuse of law, they too fell they got roughed up and claim misuse of riots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Makaramarma said:


> No, the same way you are not suggesting that women don't get molest or "eve teased" in delhi roads.
> 
> When law and order breaks down, then expect lop sided laws and actions to protect citizens. Conceptually its similar to Gujarat Riots. So now you can understand why the muslims hate Modi.
> 
> Like the aggrieved youths who feel roughed up by the law and claim misuse of law, they too fell they got roughed up and claim misuse of riots



No it might make boys feel more like hindu, instead of doing justice media is adamant on demonizing them.


----------



## Makaramarma

ranjeet said:


> No it might make boys feel more like hindu, instead of doing justice media is adamant on demonizing them.



Media is demonizing them because they act like demons. Have you see ONE boy object to another boy molesting a girl ? .... let call it "eve teasing" a girl ? How many times have you jumped in to object to such uncivilized behaviour ? or have you see none of it so far ?

Think about what you are saying.


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635518688280469504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635761832628654081
> So now it's enough for a girl to accuse a guy and he will be labelled as Pervert and a lout without a trial and his parents will be shamed?
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @levina


I was expecting this tag either from you or @Star Wars . Lol
Since she has posted only a picture and not the video of this man so I'll wait till police completes its investigation in this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Makaramarma said:


> Media is demonizing them because they act like demons. Have you see ONE boy object to another boy molesting a girl ? .... let call it "eve teasing" a girl ? How many times have you jumped in to object to such uncivilized behaviour ? or have you see none of it so far ?
> 
> Think about what you are saying.



So such cases must be taken up on narrative than its merit? Nirbhaya case proved every guy is a rapist/molester and if any girl accuse him, onus is on him to prove his innocence.



levina said:


> I was expecting this tag either from you or @Star Wars . Lol
> Since she has posted only a picture and not the video of this man so I'll wait till police completes its investigation in this matter.


what investigation? verdict is already out.


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> I was expecting this tag either from you or @Star Wars . Lol
> Since she has posted only a picture and not the video of this man so I'll wait till police completes its investigation in this matter.



`Braveheart` Rohtak sisters were lying about eve-teasing? | Zee News


----------



## Makaramarma

ranjeet said:


> So such cases must be taken up on narrative than its merit? Nirbhaya case proved every guy is a rapist/molester and if any girl accuse him, onus is on him to prove his innocence.



What cases ? No body has time nor the patience to take up individual cases and sit in judgement.

Most want the city to be safe for their daughters, wives, sisters or even mothers.

Till the ground reality in Dehi changes and women can move about in relative safety and dignity, the onus will continue to be on the boys to prove his innocence if ever he is accused of being a molester.

So either play it Safe or make delhi Safer. Pick one, there is no third option. Thankfully.


----------



## ranjeet

Makaramarma said:


> What cases ? No body has time nor the patience to take up individual cases and sit in judgement.
> 
> Most want the city to be safe for their daughters, wives, sisters or even mothers.
> 
> Till the ground reality in Dehi changes and women can move about in relative safety and dignity, the onus will continue to be on the boys to prove his innocence if ever he is accused of being a molester.
> 
> So either play it Safe or make delhi Safer. Pick one, there is no third option. Thankfully.



I would have agreed with you if there were no increase in fake cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

ranjeet said:


> I would have agreed with you if there were no increase in fake cases.



Agreed its UNFAIR....... but so far Delhi city has been UNFAIR to women who constitute HALF the population with its constant eve teasing and molestation and reputation of being unsafe. 

So now when the shoe is on the other foot, let the Men of delhi too feel the heat of what it feels like getting a raw deal because of your sex. Let them learn to take it like a Man ...... scratch. Let them learn to take it like a Woman


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> What is this @Juggernautjatt @Guynextdoor2 ?
> journalists is saying that the title of her article is wrong? who is ghost writing headlines for journalists?


But the report underneath written by that journo also says that the case is actuated by political vendetta. According to the court of honorable metropolitan magistrate Gomati Manocha " It has been averred that this case is actuated by political vendetta. Thus no prejudice is likely to be caused to the prosecution in case the accused persons are granted bail ".
So now the self proclaimed nationalists are forging false cases against war veterans. First he was made to run from pillar to post for his pension for 19 months by UPA government now this shameful act of BJP. No wonder why ex soldiers of our country are loosing faith in Modi government.


ranjeet said:


> @Guynextdoor2 @Juggernautjatt
> Another AAP MLA
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635696365469720576


Nothing surprising in it every chauvinist Tom,Dick & Harry on the order of their fuhrers busy in cooking up false charges against AAP leaders because they are more scared of AAP than congress now. In Punjab Sukhbir Badal is doing the same. All these forgeries against AAP are instead helping party to get more affinity among people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@ranjeet Jaggi refuses to bow down fires another salvo at 'the real pm' - Modi should ignore the naysayers on OROP - including the FinMin - Firstpost

He may soon be removed as FP editor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> But the report underneath written by that journo also says that the case is actuated by political vendetta. According to the court of honorable metropolitan magistrate Gomati Manocha " It has been *averred* that this case is actuated by political vendetta. Thus no prejudice is likely to be caused to the prosecution in case the accused persons are granted bail ".
> So now the self proclaimed nationalists are forging false cases against war veterans. First he was made to run from pillar to post for his pension for 19 months by UPA government now this shameful act of BJP. No wonder why ex soldiers of our country are loosing faith in Modi government.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635404631858802688


magudi said:


> @ranjeet Jaggi refuses to bow down fires another salvo at 'the real pm' - Modi should ignore the naysayers on OROP - including the FinMin - Firstpost
> 
> He may soon be removed as FP editor


he must contact Swamy ji 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635539236003966976

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Today on 23 Aug 2015 
1 US Dollar = 66.85 Indian Rupee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 249895
> 
> View attachment 249896
> 
> Today on 23 Aug 2015
> 1 US Dollar = 66.85 Indian Rupee



Ache din


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> I was expecting this tag either from you or @Star Wars . Lol
> Since she has posted only a picture and not the video of this man so I'll wait till police completes its investigation in this matter.



@ranjeet @levina 

She is from ndtv and is also an aaptard , whole thing is concocted nonsense

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> @ranjeet @levina
> 
> She is from ndtv and is also an aaptard , whole thing is concocted nonsense
> 
> View attachment 249902



apptard ? how ? anything in her twitter timeline?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> @ranjeet @levina
> 
> She is from ndtv and is also an aaptard , whole thing is concocted nonsense
> 
> View attachment 249902


DU elections are due next month some people are saying she is running for a post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 249895
> 
> View attachment 249896
> 
> Today on 23 Aug 2015
> 1 US Dollar = 66.85 Indian Rupee



True, but Inflation is still just 3.8%  ........... so how does it matter ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> apptard ? how ? anything in her twitter timeline?



She is from NDTV that is confirmed, listen to her complaints it is extremely one sided and rehearsed besides an AAPtard first posts the complain before the girl itself...












**** this Country, anyone can be blamed for anything and arrested on the spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> apptard ? how ? anything in her twitter timeline?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


>




Ladkiyan aajkal kuch bhi kar sakte hai, get the boy arrested , get some fame destroy his life...and get away with it scott free

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Ladkiyan aajkal kuch bhi kar sakte hai, get the boy arrested , get some fame destroy his life...and get away with it scott free


Oh Police does mandwali in such cases. Rohtak sisters had made handsome money through such cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> She is from NDTV that is confirmed, listen to her complaints it is extremely one sided and rehearsed besides an AAPtard first posts the complain before the girl itself...
> 
> View attachment 249905
> 
> 
> View attachment 249906
> 
> 
> 
> **** this Country, anyone can be blamed for anything and arrested on the spot.





ranjeet said:


>




Masters of Propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Deepika Bhardwaj is ripping a new one to Arnab on newshour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

Echo_419 said:


> Exactly BJP fucked my city (Delhi)


BJP played the whole wait and watch card in Delhi and cost itself a major city.If it takes the same approach here,we are really screwed between Congress and AIUDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Deepika Bhardwaj is ripping a new one to Arnab on newshour.



to many feminists in the panel. Did you notice that woman who filed the complaint looks extremely worried ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> to many feminists in the panel. Did you notice that woman who filed the complaint looks extremely worried ?



Yeah she first cried but then went really defensive. Typical Aaptard symptoms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Yeah she first cried but then went really defensive. Typical Aaptard symptoms.



Glad this BS is getting exposed before it even became an issue, thanks to feminazi's in genuine rape cases aswell there will be disbelief.


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> @ranjeet @levina
> 
> She is from ndtv and is also an aaptard , whole thing is concocted nonsense
> 
> View attachment 249902


I am not liking this one bit. 
Media first sensationalises such harassment cases and then takes a u-turn and turns against the girl, squalling fake. 
I'm wondering if fake cases like that of Rohtak girls are intentionally sensationalised. We'll be back to square one, soon girls will hesitate from reporting such incidents. 


ranjeet said:


> what investigation? verdict is already out.


Since the guy is arrested I'm assuming police must have stumbled upon some proof. 


magudi said:


> `Braveheart` Rohtak sisters were lying about eve-teasing? | Zee News



let's stop jumping into conclusions now.
Not every girl is Rohtak sister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> I am not liking this one bit.
> Media first sensationalises such harassment cases and then takes a u-turn and turns against the girl, squalling fake.
> I'm wondering if fake cases like that of Rohtak girls are intentionally sensationalised. We'll be back to square one, soon girls will hesitate from reporting such incidents.
> 
> Since the guy is arrested I'm assuming police must have stumbled upon some proof.
> 
> 
> let's stop jumping into conclusions now.
> Not every girl is Rohtak sister.



Media never takes a U turn when it comes to such issue "Girls can never be wrong" , infact they don't even mention in their tickers when the accused get acquitted. There is this judgment where a HC judge said maybe people who get acquitted in false rape cases should be called Rape-Case Survivor. 

There is no proof, it's the girl's word against boys' plus the hype created by media by calling the guy pervert and a lout.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> Not every girl is Rohtak sister.



But she is an AAPian , more dangerous if you ask me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> I am not liking this one bit.
> Media first sensationalises such harassment cases and then takes a u-turn and turns against the girl, squalling fake.
> I'm wondering if fake cases like that of Rohtak girls are intentionally sensationalised. We'll be back to square one, soon girls will hesitate from reporting such incidents.
> 
> Since the guy is arrested I'm assuming police must have stumbled upon some proof.
> 
> 
> let's stop jumping into conclusions now.
> Not every girl is Rohtak sister.



This one is fake without a shadow of doubt, You don't need proof to arrest men Levinaji. A man can be arrested and put in jail all due to a sexual harassment accusation. Result of anti rape laws.. If some woman simply files a case against me for assault i will be in jail for months or years without any reason until i am proven innocent by the court.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Glad this BS is getting exposed before it even became an issue, thanks to feminazi's in genuine rape cases aswell there will be disbelief.


It's already an issue man, they need to be tackled on war footing. I mean the way "the other side" was being dismissed was appalling to say the least.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> It's already an issue man, they need to be tackled on war footing. I mean the way "the other side" was being dismissed was appalling to say the least.



The whole victim narrative of women fell pretty fast since 2012 it barely lasted an year. The Dowry laws have to be changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> BJP played the whole wait and watch card in Delhi and cost itself a major city.If it takes the same approach here,we are really screwed between Congress and AIUDF.



How's the younger gogoi ?


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Media never takes a U turn when it comes to such issue "Girls can never be wrong" , infact they don't even mention in their tickers when the accused get acquitted. There is this judgment where a HC judge said maybe people who get acquitted in false rape cases should be called Rape-Case Survivor.
> There is no proof, it's the girl's word against boys' plus the hype created by media by calling the guy pervert and a lout.


The fault lies with our policy makers. 
Women have not asked for any special status in the society but some respect from men.



magudi said:


> But she is an AAPian , more dangerous if you ask me


Still a girl. 



Star Wars said:


> This one is fake without a shadow of doubt, You don't need proof to arrest men Levinaji. A man can be arrested and put in jail all due to a sexual harassment accusation. Result of anti rape laws.. If some woman simply files a case against me for assault i will be in jail for months or years without any reason until i am proven innocent by the court.


So is that a woman's fault???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> So is that a woman's fault???



The fault lies in the woman who files the false cases and the feminazi groups who forced the govt. take make excessively strong anti rape laws...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

levina said:


> Since the guy is arrested I'm assuming police must have stumbled upon some proof.


Ever heard of 498a my friend whole family was thrown in jail based on the 2 page FIR filed by his wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> The fault lies with our policy makers.
> Women have not asked for any special status in the society but some respect from men.



Ever traveled in a metro or in a bus in any of the big cities ? you will see all kinds of women thinking they are high, mighty and special. It isn't about Gender, women have made this a gender issue but conveniently forget that men as well are facing huge problems... Not to mention being generalized as a pervert, rapist etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> The fault lies with our policy makers.
> Women have not asked for any special status in the society but some respect from men.



Did you witnessed the protest post Nirbhaya rape case? Femanazis wanted a law to hang rapsts/molestors/eve teasers publicly.


----------



## Echo_419

Makaramarma said:


> Media is demonizing them because they act like demons. Have you see ONE boy object to another boy molesting a girl ? .... let call it "eve teasing" a girl ? How many times have you jumped in to object to such uncivilized behaviour ? or have you see none of it so far ?
> 
> Think about what you are saying.



Oh zyada sarpanch banne me zaroorat nahi hai jab poori baat pata na ho toh my band rakhte hai



Star Wars said:


> Ladkiyan aajkal kuch bhi kar sakte hai, get the boy arrested , get some fame destroy his life...and get away with it scott free



Agreed girls are no saints either

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Oh man congress spokesperson lost it completely on news hour.

@Star Wars @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> The fault lies in the woman who files the false cases and the feminazi groups who forced the govt. take make excessively strong anti rape laws...


So what gives these feminists groups such power to influence policy making in the country???



Lonely Hermit said:


> Ever heard of 498a my friend whole family was thrown in jail based on the 2 page FIR filed by his wife.


You're forgetting a fact that till not so long back our society subjugated women. It was not till dowry deaths touched epidemic proportions that the Indian govt decided to take action. Brutal honour killings is still a reality in our society.



Star Wars said:


> Ever traveled in a metro or in a bus in any of the big cities ? you will see all kinds of women thinking they are high, mighty and special. It isn't about Gender, women have made this a gender issue but conveniently forget that men as well are facing huge problems... Not to mention being generalized as a pervert, rapist etc..


Let's stop blaming women for the inacapabilities of our policy makers.


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> So what gives these feminists groups such power to influence policy making in the country???



NGO's who backed huge protests in 2012 along with feminazi Media. NGO's were extremely powerful pre 2014.



levina said:


> Let's stop blaming women for the inacapabilities of our policy makers.



The Blame should be put where its due, am not stereotyping or generalizing women here am sure its only bare minority but fact remains that this is happening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

levina said:


> You're forgetting a fact that till not so long back our society subjugated women. It was not till dowry deaths touched epidemic proportions that the Indian govt decided to take action. Brutal honour killings is still a reality in our society.


Does that give the right for female gender to file false case, is this justice ?

This law has become so bad that warning has been issued by US and Canadian consular to NRI indian men. 
India - 498a DV act | Sulekha Creative
Police force too will follow the same attitude towards 498a accusations, which are found to be false in more than 75% of all the reported cases.

Please also see below, the US and Canadian consular warnings for its citizens (of Indian origin mainly) with respect to this misuse of 498a.
US Consular Warning( 404 - Page Not Found ): Excerpt--> A number of U.S.-citizen men who have come to India to marry Indian nationals have been arrested and charged with crimes related to dowry extraction. Many of the charges stem from the U.S. citizen's inability to provide an immigrant visa for his prospective spouse to travel immediately to the United States. The courts sometimes order the U.S. citizen to pay large sums of money to his spouse in exchange for the dismissal of charges. The courts normally confiscate the American’s passport, and he must remain in India until the case has been settled. There are also cases of U.S.-citizen women of Indian descent whose families force them against their will into marriages to Indian nationals.

Canadian Consular affairs info for Canadian abroad ( http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/report-en.asp?country=128000#6 ): Excerpt--> ..cases involve misuse of India’s Dowry Prohibition Act. This law, which was enacted to protect women and makes demanding a dowry a crime, is sometimes used to blackmail men through false allegations of dowry extortion. Individuals facing charges may be forced to remain in India until their cases have been settled or pay off their spouses in exchange for the dismissal of charges. To avoid such problems, you are advised to register your marriage in India along with a joint declaration of gifts exchanged, as well as consider a prenuptial agreement

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> You're forgetting a fact that till not so long back our society subjugated women. It was not till dowry deaths touched epidemic proportions that the Indian govt decided to take action. Brutal honour killings is still a reality in our society.
> .



Not denying that, but filing false cases definitely does not help your cause. Why should Men of current generation be punished for the crimes of the past ?


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Like they normally give warning to potential terrorist attack they are asking NRI to be wary of Indian female who might file false case against them.


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Oh man congress spokesperson lost it completely on news hour.
> 
> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed



Link


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Oh man congress spokesperson lost it completely on news hour.
> 
> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed



Kya ho raha hai !!!


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> How's the younger gogoi ?


Trying very hard to earn a permanent position in Times Now panel.To tell the truth,there isn't too much political hype surrounding him.Seems like a decent enough guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Link


It'll be up by tomorrow, will share it then.



Star Wars said:


> Kya ho raha hai !!!


Congi person almost started cryng and tried to run away from the debate.


----------



## Lonely Hermit

levina said:


> You're forgetting a fact that till not so long back our society subjugated women. It was not till dowry deaths touched epidemic proportions that the Indian govt decided to take action. Brutal honour killings is still a reality in our society.


And Levina before screaming women empowerment know this in 2011 statistically more women were arrested for 498a than any other crime.

Fightback Misuse of Indian Matrimonial Laws: Why are women arrested in India?
*Why are women arrested in India?*

As per NCRB, in 2011 about 19,3555 women got arrested in India.
Can you guess the top 6 contending crimes for these so called female suspects?
*IPC CRIME
Female Arrested in 2011
CRUELTY BY HUSBAND AND RELATIVES (Sec 498A IPC)
41298
HURT (Sec 323-333, 335-338 IPC)
36063
RIOTS (Sec 143-145, 147-151, 153, 153A., 153B, 157, 158, 160 IPC)
19461
THEFT (Sec 379 – 382 IPC)
6806
DOWRY DEATHS (Section 304B IPC)
4764
CHEATING (Sec 419, 420 IPC)
4717

So if you have a male friend a brother or any relative if his spouse files a case against you and gets you thrown in jail then you deserve it because of brutal honour killings which happened centuries ago. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635518350185992193

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Congi person almost started cryng and tried to run away from the debate.



What was the debate about ?



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635518350185992193




 family was probably hoping he would get handfull of votes and claim they voted for him...but...oops


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> NGO's who backed huge protests in 2012 along with feminazi Media. NGO's were extremely powerful pre 2014.


Media honchos are not females. 
Modi govt, which banned such NGOs, should be able to bring in better policies. Isn't it? Then why the delay?? 



> The Blame should be put where its due, am not stereotyping or generalizing women here am sure its only bare minority but fact remains that this is happening


I'm not sure you mean it.

*****


Lonely Hermit said:


> Does that give the right for female gender to file false case, is this justice ?





Star Wars said:


> Why should Men of current generation be punished for the crimes of the past ?


When did I say that?
I was telling you why such women friendly laws came into existence. 



> This law has become so bad that warning has been issued by US and Canadian consular to NRI indian men.
> India - 498a DV act | Sulekha Creative
> Police force too will follow the same attitude towards 498a accusations, which are found to be false in more than 75% of all the reported cases.
> 
> Please also see below, the US and Canadian consular warnings for its citizens (of Indian origin mainly) with respect to this misuse of 498a.
> US Consular Warning( 404 - Page Not Found ): Excerpt--> A number of U.S.-citizen men who have come to India to marry Indian nationals have been arrested and charged with crimes related to dowry extraction. Many of the charges stem from the U.S. citizen's inability to provide an immigrant visa for his prospective spouse to travel immediately to the United States. The courts sometimes order the U.S. citizen to pay large sums of money to his spouse in exchange for the dismissal of charges. The courts normally confiscate the American’s passport, and he must remain in India until the case has been settled. There are also cases of U.S.-citizen women of Indian descent whose families force them against their will into marriages to Indian nationals.
> 
> Canadian Consular affairs info for Canadian abroad ( http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/report-en.asp?country=128000#6 ): Excerpt--> ..cases involve misuse of India’s Dowry Prohibition Act. This law, which was enacted to protect women and makes demanding a dowry a crime, *is sometimes *used to blackmail men through false allegations of dowry extortion. Individuals facing charges may be forced to remain in India until their cases have been settled or pay off their spouses in exchange for the dismissal of charges. To avoid such problems, you are advised to register your marriage in India along with a joint declaration of gifts exchanged, as well as consider a prenuptial agreement


It clearly shows the loopholes in our laws. This not about women but the modicum amount of common sense in our policy makers. 

****


Star Wars said:


> Not denying that, but filing false cases definitely does not help your cause.


Squalling fake whenever a harassment case is filed doesn't help your cause too.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Makaramarma said:


> True, but *Inflation is still just 3.8%*  ........... so how does it matter ?


Onion prices skyrocketing, wholesale cost creates new record of Rs 57 per kg - The Economic Times


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> Media honchos are not females.
> Modi govt, which banned such NGOs, should be able to bring in better policies. Isn't it? Then why the delay??



Because if such policies are brought right now this will be another reason to block Legislation in LS and RS for the next few sessions. IT does not matter if Media honchos are females or males, fact is there are too many cases were things have been proven wrong. Such policies can only be brought after 2019 when BJP will hopefully have complete majority over LS and RS 



levina said:


> I'm not sure you mean it.



What does that even mean ?



levina said:


> When did I say that?
> I was telling you why such women friendly laws came into existence.



Yes, its mainly because of Femnazi's and NGO's and Media ultra liberal harakiri which forced previous govt.



levina said:


> It clearly shows the loopholes in our laws. This not about women but the modicum amount of common sense in our policy makers.



Why don't you blame "policy" when men commit crimes but only blame it on policy when women do wrong doings file false cases against men. This isn't a small amount, the false charges being filed are huge. IF strong laws have been put in place for women its women who have to respect that and use that ethically, not use it for personal benefit. The blame goes on the women.



levina said:


> Squalling fake whenever a harassment case is filed doesn't help your cause too.



Mark my words, this is fake


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Oh Police does mandwali in such cases. Rohtak sisters had made handsome money through such cases.


Look who is talking bollywood ki koi herione nahin jis pe tumne attempt na kiya ho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Because if such policies are brought right now this will be another reason to block Legislation in LS and RS for the next few sessions. IT does not matter if Media honchos are females or males, fact is there are too many cases were things have been proven wrong. Such policies can only be brought after 2019 when BJP will hopefully have complete majority over LS and RS


You're giving me an excuse. 




> What does that even mean ?


That you don't mean what you said. 




> Yes, its mainly because of Femnazi's and NGO's and Media ultra liberal harakiri which forced previous govt.


So be it! 





> Why don't you blame "policy" when men commit crimes but only blame it on policy when women do wrong doings file false cases against men.


That's your assumption. I've never supported any policy against the innocents, be it a man or woman. 




> This isn't a small amount, the false charges being filed are huge. IF strong laws have been put in place for women its women who have to respect that and use that ethically, not use it for personal benefit. The blame goes on the women.


I am not sure you would have been so aggressive in your approach if you had a sister or a daughter at home. 




> Mark my words, this is fake
> 
> View attachment 249919


May be....may be not.
I will not jump into any conclusion right now.


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Look who is talking bollywood ki koi herione nahin jis pe tumne attempt na kiya ho


those were good ol' days .. ab toh nazar utha hue bhi darr lagta hai 



Star Wars said:


> What was the debate about ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> family was probably hoping he would get handfull of votes and claim they voted for him...but...oops


About Amethi farm land which Rajiv Gandhi trust bought few months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> You're giving me an excuse.



Your opinion... you know the facts, you know the opposition.



levina said:


> That you don't mean what you said.



Mean what ? be more Direct, that i am generalizing women ?



levina said:


> That's your assumption. I've never supported any policy against the innocents, be it a man or woman.



Its rather easy to conclude when you started blaming policy and not he individual..



levina said:


> I am not sure you would have been so aggressive in your approach if you had a sister or a daughter at home.



Next time when someone you know have been filed under false dowry or rape charges and put in Prison, his social and professional life destroyed, when everyone publicly calls him a pervert and a rapist, come back. Look from the other side as well...


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Your opinion... you know the facts, you know the opposition.


Let this be a lesson to all who misuse their right to vote.




> Mean what ? be more Direct, that i am generalizing women ?


Of course!
That's exactly what I meant.



> Its rather easy to conclude when you started blaming policy and not he individual..


Why don't we start looking at the root cause instead of picking on individuals?



> Next time when someone you know have been filed under false dowry or rape charges and put in Prison, his social and professional life destroyed, when everyone publicly calls him a pervert and a rapist, come back. Look from the other side as well...


I did not say it merely to win an argument. You refuse to budge and understand my POV. While I categorised victims of false cases as innocents, you were generalising women.


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> Why don't we start looking at the root cause instead of picking on individuals?


Nandita Das found the root cause when she said this in not so fair but lovely words "every man is a potential rapist"


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Nandita Das found the root cause when she said this in not so fair but lovely words "every man is a potential rapist"


I'm sure you don't want to know my opinion on this.


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> Of course!
> That's exactly what I meant.



sorry you feel that way  . I thought you knew me well than to make such comments..



levina said:


> I did not say it merely to win an argument. You refuse to budge and understand my POV. While I categorised victims of false cases as innocents, you were generalising women.



I have repeatedly told you that i understand the side of women and in some cases it is justified, but all i am saying here is there is too much demonization of men going on. You think its good to call someone a pervert and spread his photo around before knowing the facts of the case ?


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> I'm sure you don't want to know my opinion on this.


I am just saying fight for equality has been taken over by feminazis who want to see every man behind bar and take away their freedom to speak. 

I have heard Kavita krishnan threatening to file a sexual harashment case against Swamy in a TV debate. Had that been some common guy he would have shut his mouth and kept quite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> I have repeatedly told you that i understand the side of women and in some cases it is justified, but all i am saying here is there is too much demonization of men going on.


Demonisation of men?
It all boils down to this , and it's nobody's fault. 


ranjeet said:


> I am just saying fight for equality has been taken over by feminazis who want to see every man behind bar and take away their freedom to speak.


You make every woman on the road sound like a feminazi. 



> I have heard Kavita krishnan threatening to file a sexual harashment case against Swamy in a TV debate. Had that been some common guy he would have shut his mouth and kept quite.


I've not seen that debate so I'll not comment on it. 
******



Star Wars said:


> sorry you feel that way


Lil sanghis (you and @ranjeet) were ready to split and slice me sometime back. There's a reason why I think you guys must be twins. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> Lil sanghis (you and @ranjeet) were ready to split and slice me sometime back. There's a reason why I think you guys must be twins. Lol



Sanghi's need to be united, now more than ever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Sanghi's need to be united, now more than ever


Kattiiiii!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> Kattiiiii!



13 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> You make every woman on the road sound like a feminazi.
> 
> Lil sanghis (you and @ranjeet) were ready to split and slice me sometime back. There's a reason why I think you guys must be twins. Lol



यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत । 
अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस्य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम् ॥४-७॥ 

परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् । 
धर्मसंस्थापनार्थाय सम्भवामि युगे युगे ॥४-८॥

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress grabs land days after vowing to protect farmer's land !

Land sold to Rajiv trust was 'illegally' transferred - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Anyone following Manohar lal Khattar on twitter ? he is doing a great job


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Anyone following Manohar lal Khattar on twitter ? he is doing a great job


Maybe that's why he is not in the news much. If you are a CM & want to be in the news all the time..look no further than our capital city. No work...only nautanki... & oh ya..you'll get film review too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Anyone following Manohar lal Khattar on twitter ? he is doing a great job


I didn't even knew he was on US and Canada trip 



JanjaWeed said:


> Maybe that's why he is not in the news much. If you are a CM & want to be in the news all the time..look no further than our capital city. No work...only nautanki... & oh ya..you'll get film review too..


Delhi sarkar bahut acha kaam kar rahi hai .. unhe kaam karne dijiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I didn't even knew he was on US and Canada trip



Maharashtra CM cracks the whip, transfers 37 top cops - News

Even.......Maharashtra, Fadvanis without media coverage has quietly cleaning up the police and administration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

@Guynextdoor2 I am banned from Pakistani section can't reply to your tags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I didn't even knew he was on US and Canada trip


We got a NRI PM..now we have a NRI CM too? 



> Delhi sarkar bahut acha kaam kar rahi hai .. unhe kaam karne dijiye


Arewah...kuch toh farak pada Kejriwal ke daily TV advert se! Wo bhi haryana mai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> We got a NRI PM..now we have a NRI CM too?
> 
> 
> Arewah...kuch toh farak pada Kejriwal ke daily TV advert se! Wo bhi haryana mai?



He is promotinig #HappeningHaryana ,,,, rumor has it he got tired of fighting with his health minister and is taking a long vacation in America. 

Kejriwal Haryana se hi hai bhai ....aur apni badmashi yuon hi chalti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

All CMs with RSS background are meritorious guys and top performers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635687016731045888

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635687016731045888




WHICH ONE !! , ill get loan, convert and then get my loan waived and then do ghar Wapsi.. 

bas 2-3 Crores hi chahiye, zyada nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Anyone following Manohar lal Khattar on twitter ? he is doing a great job





Lol what good even jats are asking for reservations these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Echo_419 said:


> Oh zyada sarpanch banne me zaroorat nahi hai jab poori baat pata na ho toh my band rakhte hai



Sarpanch banna ki nahi, mei decide karronga beta... . To cap it, I do not need to know the "full story". I am supporting this action as a matter of principle. The same way I accepted Gujarat Riot as a necessity.


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Anyone following Manohar lal Khattar on twitter ? he is doing a great job


I don't know , he is doing his best to do a good job as CM. But there is a lack of implementation of schemes on the ground from what I have heard.
One person even described his govt. as one of good intentions but clueless(Which seems like an exaggeration to me)

Add to that the infighting with Anil Vij-one of his ministers which is hurting governance.



magudi said:


> Lol what good even jats are asking for reservations these days


Jats have been asking for reservation/OBC status for a long,long time. Their agitation for OBC status from 2010-2011 started to gain momentum with a few deaths+aggressive efforts thus leading to UPA giving it to them before elections & ending up with the SC taking them of the list..

@Juggernautjatt 
BJP never said Acche Din Aayenge says Narendra Singh Tomar

*New Delhi:* *Union Minister for Steel and Mines Narendra Singh Tomar* defended the government on the issue of rising onion prices on Monday and claimed that* the BJP never coined slogans like "Acche Din Aayenge (good days will come)"*.

*"The BJP never said that 'Acche Din Aayenge'. During last Lok Sabha elections slogans like 'Acche Din Aayenge' and 'Rahul Nani ke Ghar Jayenge' (Rahul will go to his maternal grandma's house) were was coined on the social media. People put these slogans in BJP's mouth. However, we humbly accepted people's feelings expressed through such slogans," Tomar told reporters.*

Attacking the Congress, the minister said, "Those who are saying that the country's good days will never come are being advised that if they sport spectacles of positivity, they will feel that good days are coming".

"However, people have already decided that Congress will never get to see good days. Therefore, Rahul and Congress General Secretary Digvijay Singh's good days will not come," he said.

Defending the BJP-led government on the issue of rising prices, he said, "During UPA rule, inflation was 10% but our government brought it down to five per cent. However, it is a fact that onion prices have increased, but the Centre has taken note of it and is trying to import onions. It will ensure that prices will come down," he said.

Targeting Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar and Rashtriya Janata Dal President Laloo Prasad Yadav, Tomar said, "Prime Minister Narendra Modi has announced a package of Rs 1.25 lakh crore for Bihar. Both Nitish and Lalu never expected it and therefore, both are worried about it".
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So the promise of achche din too was forced upon them by social media. It wasn't their slogan, NaMo never made use of this slogan in many rallies all over India & neither did it ever appear on BJP campaign material. -_- 

What a terrible excuse.. It's obvious this minister hasn't done his Research properly/ is lying

What Next?? Opposition to minority appeasement was also forced upon us by social media?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Lol what good even jats are asking for reservations these days


Even Patels are asking for reservations, but we ain't gonna get it. 

@levina @Star Wars
The other side of the story in delhi case.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

lol..BBMP elections going our way...MSM Silent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

This Patel reservation is another chutiyapa in the making, I am sure someone paid presstitutes to play with hardik.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> This Patel reservation is another chutiyapa in the making, I am sure someone paid presstitutes to play with hardik.



the guy has gone mental, he is saying he will go Bhagat singh's way, "terrorists" are made this way" . HE should be taken care off "*permanantly*" in the middle of the night. The guy is a congressi...

*11:20 am: *BJP - 85, Congress - 61, JD-S - 14, Others - 6
BBMP result

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> This Patel reservation is another chutiyapa in the making, I am sure someone paid presstitutes to play with hardik.





















Plain and simply and aap propped up guy to try and lure the patel vote bank with this sort of nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> This Patel reservation is another chutiyapa in the making, I am sure someone paid presstitutes to play with hardik.




Brahmins in Gujarat demand reservation for poor community members | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Brahmins in Gujarat demand reservation for poor community members | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Good, Let Us General category folks go to Siberia everyone here should fight for reservation....


----------



## magudi

Amazing that even with such corruption levels BJP wins BBMP !Means Congress has completely lost the plot.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Amazing that even with such corruption levels BJP wins BBMP !Means Congress has completely lost the plot.



lol...people coming in Patel Rally in Audi,BMW's and mercedez

Meh...mark my words....this rally will fail rather horribly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@Juggernautjatt Punjab Aam Aadmi Party heading for split as two MPs off to rebel rally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> @Juggernautjatt Punjab Aam Aadmi Party heading for split as two MPs off to rebel rally




I was actually hoping someone else other than the Badals would come but seems like AAP succeeded in spoiling that as well...


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> I was actually hoping someone else other than the Badals would come but seems like AAP succeeded in spoiling that as well...








Capt. Amarinder Singh is a good guy , if pappu has enough sense not to campaign and hand over election handling completely to him , he'll give AAP a good fight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636075688336846849

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

This guy is funny....
It turns hilarious at time stamp 01:32....
****
Kya naam hai usska.........oh sorry bhool gaya.
Hamare wazire azam ne kaha tha "mere paas aesi kaum hai jo kaam karke bhi nahi sochti ki maine kya kiya tha". 
I'm sure those on the other side of the border would want to bang their head against a wall  after watching this man. Lolz
He sounds like a jihadi in the beginning and then he declares "aur agar hume daal diya tumhari taraf....toh main kasam kha ke kehta hu main dilli aur Mumbai me aake.....chai piyoonga".
Really??? is that what this jihadist plans to do after crossing the border??? 

@ranjeet @Star Wars
Take a break!
I'm sure this guy is more entertaining than Hardik patel. 

Wasn't sure where to post this video...##### would have buried me alive if I had created a separate thread for this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


>



WTF.... 

@Armstrong @Imran Khan @Spring Onion Watch this piece


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> WTF....
> 
> @Armstrong @Imran Khan @Spring Onion Watch this piece


you forgot to tag zarvi bhai. @Zarvan watch the video 2 posts above this.


----------



## temp1994

ranjeet said:


>




She is ugly, at least by Delhi standards. Why the Fk would anyone tease her?


----------



## Levina

temp1994 said:


> She is ugly, at least by Delhi standards. Why the Fk would anyone tease her?


Take a look at the guy...he looks fatter and uglier. Lol

come on!!!
She might be an aap supporter who craves for media attention and her case could be fake, but this is no way to pull her down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

temp1994 said:


> She is ugly, at least by Delhi standards. Why the Fk would anyone tease her?



oyi, shakal ka apman mat karo, god given .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temp1994

levina said:


> Take a look at the guy...he looks fatter and uglier. Lol



Yup, the guy is uglier. I never noticed that in first instance.




levina said:


> come on!!!
> She might be an aap supporter who craves for media attention and her case could be fake, but this is no way to pull her down.





Star Wars said:


> oyi, shakal ka apman mat karo, god given .




What I meant was that she is not a demographic which is usually teased. She would be in bottom 30 percentile of girls on beauty/attractiveness standard.

It is similar to Kavita Krishnan claiming that she has been molested. While she may be telling the truth, but the probability that it happens is not very high as a man would need ungodly courage or Alcohol to pull that off.


----------



## Levina

temp1994 said:


> Yup, the guy is uglier. I never noticed that in first instance
> 
> What I meant was that she is not a demographic which is usually teased. She would be in bottom 30 percentile of girls on beauty/attractiveness standard.
> 
> It is similar to Kavita Krishnan claiming that she has been molested. While she may be telling the truth, but the probability that it happens is not very high as a man would need ungodly courage or Alcohol to pull that off.


Its like saying that a prostitute can not be raped. 

I guess you dont know that most of the girls who face eve-teasing or get violated are victimized not because of their appearence but because they are vulnerable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

BBMP polls: Owaisi's BJP 'connection', worried Congress and fight for Muslim votes - IBNLive

Owaisi is agent of RSS, i assure you


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Even the uneducated rejected Congress in Karnataka. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Josef K

Star Wars said:


> BBMP polls: Owaisi's BJP 'connection', worried Congress and fight for Muslim votes - IBNLive
> 
> Owaisi is agent of RSS, i assure you



Is India ready for a 21st Century Jinnah? rising star of Muslim politics in India stirs hope & fear

Yep...That's right folks...Am a soothsayer.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636096078010429440


Josef K said:


> Is India ready for a 21st Century Jinnah? rising star of Muslim politics in India stirs hope & fear
> 
> Yep...That's right folks...Am a soothsayer.



He isn't as bad as people claim he is..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Lakhs became 1500 in 2 hours in Hard Dick rally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> He isn't as bad as people claim he is..


 I see what you did there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> I didn't even knew he was on US and Canada trip
> 
> 
> Delhi sarkar bahut acha kaam kar rahi hai .. unhe kaam karne dijiye



Oh itni daru na piya kar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636152298167648256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636152007946956800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636151201633972224
@ranjeet Bhai Jaslin is studying at St. Stephens.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636156967178792960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636156912036265984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636155209283072001

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636165151201165312


----------



## ranjeet

eye witnesses come forward in delhi case. 
@Star Wars @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> eye witnesses come forward in delhi case.
> @Star Wars @levina



Sue Ornobbbb


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ED officer Niranjan Singh alleges Majithia hand in his transfer
@ranjeet it means central government is directly shielding him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> eye witnesses come forward in delhi case.
> @Star Wars @levina



**** that man Arnab, **** him for repeated false character assassination i hope someone files a false rape case on him







Check the date

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636172533004308481


----------



## Fireurimagination

ranjeet said:


> eye witnesses come forward in delhi case.
> @Star Wars @levina



The guy should lodge a FIR against the girl and media both

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> ED officer Niranjan Singh alleges Majithia hand in his transfer
> @ranjeet it means central government is directly shielding him.



A close aide of BJP leader in Punjab got arrested few days ago in drug peddling. This menace needs to be confronting no political cover should be given to anyone involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636172533004308481



Its a total Fail, the numbers apparently decreased form 50k to 1500 in 2 hours..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Sue Ornobbbb


Who is going to do that? 



Star Wars said:


> **** that man Arnab, **** him for repeated false character assassination i hope someone files a false rape case on him
> 
> View attachment 250117
> 
> 
> Check the date


today arnab picked up Manglore case, which they are peddling as Moral policing whereas the Muslim guy who got beaten molested the girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> eye witnesses come forward in delhi case.
> @Star Wars @levina



Attention whoring is in their little "red book" I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> Attention whoring is in their little "red book" I guess.


presstitutes are not behind. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636170412133609472

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rau

Star Wars said:


> Its a total Fail, the numbers apparently decreased form 50k to 1500 in 2 hours..


most of them are paid mob. Also rumors that patel lobby from Canada and UK gives lots of donation.


----------



## Star Wars

Rau said:


> most of them are paid mob. Also rumors that patel lobby from Canada and UK gives lots of donation.



Its going to fail just like everything else has...its rather obvious..I mean the people cheering after his every line was so fake and gay it was obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rau

Star Wars said:


> Its going to fail just like everything else has...its rather obvious..I mean the people cheering after his every line was so fake and gay it was obvious.


----------



## IndoCarib

*The affluent Patel clan owns a quarter of US motels. In India, it wants to be called “backward*

“It’s laughable,” Aakar Patel, a politicalcommentator and head of Amnesty International’s India office, told the LA Times. *“They have had access to modernity and capital for a century and a half. Almost every person in central Gujarat, where Patels dominate, has family members in the US and UK.”*


Quartz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> *The affluent Patel clan owns a quarter of US motels. In India, it wants to be called “backward*
> 
> “It’s laughable,” Aakar Patel, a politicalcommentator and head of Amnesty International’s India office, told the LA Times. *“They have had access to modernity and capital for a century and a half. Almost every person in central Gujarat, where Patels dominate, has family members in the US and UK.”*
> 
> 
> Quartz



The whole rally is dead now, that Dick has been arrested, IT lost support within hours...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> eye witnesses come forward in delhi case.
> @Star Wars @levina


I predicted it first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> I predicted it first.


Earlier this evening this girl was on debate but ran away after this eye witness confronted her. These feminazis and media both are killing the fight for equality. 

Today a genuine case of eve teasing happened and by standers beat the molester but media tried to portray it as a Hindu fringe group beating a poor muslim guy for talking to a hindu girl.

-----------------------

@Star Wars @magudi 

Delhi Brave heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Earlier this evening this girl was on debate but ran away after this eye witness confronted her. These feminazis and media both are killing the fight for equality.
> 
> Today a genuine case of eve teasing happened and by standers beat the molester but media tried to portray it as a Hindu fringe group beating a poor muslim guy for talking to a hindu girl.


I've stopped watching Indian news channels. 



> -----------------------
> 
> @Star Wars @magudi
> 
> Delhi Brave heart.


Sirji your battery is draining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> A close aide of BJP leader in Punjab got arrested few days ago in drug peddling. This menace needs to be confronting no political cover should be given to anyone involved.


Jimmy Sandhu PA of state BJP chief was arrested because of a disunity emerged between corrupt police & political brokers over the distribution of bribe money received from a criminal. Jimmy Sandhu paid the price for over eating the share of bribe.
On Majithia issue, ED officials are clearly under pressure from their political masters to make this case weak. There is an old english saying "dogs don't eat dogs" and it is totally suitable on Akali BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Mangalore 'moral policing' case is actually immoral reporting

Mangaluru: Assault case - 'Man deserved the beating; those who rescued me are in jail', says girl

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Mangalore 'moral policing' case is actually immoral reporting
> 
> Mangaluru: Assault case - 'Man deserved the beating; those who rescued me are in jail', says girl



i swear, Indian Media is making me mad, really mad..


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Radhe Maa theme party .
All right wing guys please share your views on this theme. Are you OK with this or this should be condemned


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Radhe Maa theme party .
> All right wing guys please share your views on this theme. Are you OK with this or this should be condemned
> View attachment 250188



BC yeh kya post kardiya


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> i swear, Indian Media is making me mad, really mad..


Media is spreading rumors just like they did in 2002 to create unrest in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> Radhe Maa theme party .
> All right wing guys please share your views on this theme. Are you OK with this or this should be condemned
> View attachment 250188



Moral policing allowed only on Evil Yindoos, not the other way round


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Radhe Maa theme party .
> All right wing guys please share your views on this theme. Are you OK with this or this should be condemned
> View attachment 250188



Condemn for what exactly? wearing red dress or shorts?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> BC yeh kya post kardiya


I thought you will enjoy you are one of the most tharkiest members of PDF.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Media is spreading rumors just like they did in 2002 to create unrest in Gujarat.



Their entire power structure is falling apart ever since 2014. This will only intensify as time goes...


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Condemn for what exactly? wearing red dress or shorts?


don't you think theme & dresses are provoking


----------



## temp1994

Guys,

What is this Hardick patel case?

Media is making him out to be a mass leader (like they did with Kejriwal). 

And could someone from Gujarat confirm as to whether Patels are genuinely demanding reservation or is this too is a media hype!! I mean they are second most wealthiest community in India (after Parsis).


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Star Wars said:


> Moral policing allowed only on Evil Yindoos, not the other way round


aren't they insulting goddess Durga ?
My question is why right wingers are silent on the acts of this radhe maa ?


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> aren't they insulting goddess Durga ?
> My question is why right wingers are silent on the acts of this radhe maa ?



Don't pass religious sermons on me, everyone has the right to worship who ever and what ever they want. Forget the pedophilia happening in churches and Mosques but people focus on this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rau

just get photos on whatsapp...buses are burned down in Surat(edit)


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> don't you think theme & dresses are provoking



Nah nothing provoking about it


----------



## Star Wars

temp1994 said:


> Guys,
> 
> What is this Hardick patel case?
> 
> Media is making him out to be a mass leader (like they did with Kejriwal).
> 
> And could someone from Gujarat confirm as to whether Patels are genuinely demanding reservation or is this too is a media hype!! I mean they are second most wealthiest community in India (after Parsis).



Media hype, and a bunch of Anarchists trying to cause problems...


----------



## Rau

Unrest in Ahmedabad...


----------



## Star Wars

Rau said:


> Unrest in Ahmedabad...
> View attachment 250190
> View attachment 250192



Lathicharge them, and make the fool hardick pay for the property damage


----------



## Juggernautjatt

temp1994 said:


> Guys,
> 
> What is this Hardick patel case?
> 
> Media is making him out to be a mass leader (like they did with Kejriwal).
> 
> And could someone from Gujarat confirm as to whether Patels are genuinely demanding reservation or is this too is a media hype!! I mean they are second most wealthiest community in India (after Parsis).


Hardik Patel is AAP mole planted with the help of CIA against a peaceful & nationalist government.


Star Wars said:


> Don't pass religious sermons on me, everyone has the right to worship who ever and what ever they want. Forget the pedophilia happening in churches and Mosques but people focus on this...


You answered my question. I understand you guys can do anything under the umbrella of rights but other faiths should be criticized.


ranjeet said:


> Nah nothing provoking about it


You need a Endocrinologist


----------



## Rau

Star Wars said:


> Lathicharge them, and make the fool hardick pay for the property damage


tear gas and lathicharge done by police in some area. holiday declare tomorrow for schools.
not confirmed but state ask for more police from central.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Anandiben clearly is clueless


----------



## Star Wars

Rau said:


> tear gas and lathicharge done by police in some area. holiday declare tomorrow for schools.



The rally got no support people left rally. BY evening there was barely anyone left. So Hardick goons got upset and started violence. Will only hurt his cause..



Juggernautjatt said:


> You answered my question. I understand you guys can do anything under the umbrella of rights but other faiths should be criticized.



Yes we can do anything, we are not confined to forcing people to worship "the one true god"



magudi said:


> Anandiben clearly is clueless



What do you suppose she could do then ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rau

Star Wars said:


> The rally got no support people left rally. BY evening there was barely anyone left. So Hardick goons got upset and started violence. Will only hurt his cause..


at evening it dont look like such situation will arise. most of the shop are closed but not tension in atmosphere. police also seen just doing time pass and joking around.This surely done by some paid goon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

BJP is in big trouble in Gujrat. According to a top police official "arrest of the agitators boomeranged badly."

Patels hold massive rally demanding OBC status and reservation - The Hindu



Star Wars said:


> Yes we can do anything, we are not confined to forcing people to worship "the one true god"


Yes all you can do is only force others to worship "33 crore gods ".


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP is in big trouble in Gujrat. According to a top police official "arrest of the agitators boomeranged badly."
> 
> Patels hold massive rally demanding OBC status and reservation - The Hindu



Kejriwal playing politics on dead bodies. After Santosh Kohli and Gajendra now it's turn for few dead Gujaratis to be the stepping stone for Aam Aadmi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> BJP is in big trouble in Gujrat. According to a top police official "arrest of the agitators boomeranged badly."
> 
> Patels hold massive rally demanding OBC status and reservation - The Hindu



There is no support for the agitation, on the contrary BJP will gain support from rest of the OBC voters...



Juggernautjatt said:


> Yes all you can do is only force others to worship "33 crore gods ".





Internet services to be cut in Ahmedabad , Section 144 imposed possibly shoot at sight orders as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

This violence by Hardik supporters is actually a good news. Shows his real face. He will keep loosing supporters by every passing hour. I think this was a JV of Ahmad Patel and Keshubhai.. If this comes out, Congress will loose huge chunk of its votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1046281018749701






protesters getting their *** whooped 



saurav said:


> This violence by Hardik supporters is actually a good news. Shows his real face. He will keep loosing supporters by every passing hour. I think this was a JV of Ahmad Patel and Keshubhai.. If this comes out, Congress will loose huge chunk of its votes.



He played the game too early, also lost support too early. The violent protests will force him to loose further support.
Besides, this wont be an issue by 2017






lol......just check...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal playing politics on dead bodies. After Santosh Kohli and Gajendra now it's turn for few dead Gujaratis to be the stepping stone for Aam Aadmi.


It was expected from BJP to target Kejriwal to save the bubble of Gujrat model from busting.


Star Wars said:


> There is no support for the agitation, on the contrary BJP will gain support from rest of the OBC voters...


Yes all the lakhs of protesters were ghosts not humans & all social media and news are lying to defame the Gujrat model.





Star Wars said:


>






Star Wars said:


> Internet services to be cut in Ahmedabad , Section 144 imposed possibly shoot at sight orders as well...


Perfect example of despotism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Rioters not from Ahmadabad, They came in truck via Express Highway and started burning buses...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> Yes all you can do is only force others to worship "33 crore gods ".



Since you are in our Hindu Rshtra , you should know the truth about 33 crore yindoo gods 

Are There Really 33 Crore Gods in Hinduism?


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> Yes all the lakhs of protesters were ghosts not humans & all social media and news are lying to defame the Gujrat model.
> .



Check my previous post, they left as soon as he gave his speech a political twist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636217410723254272

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> Perfect example of despotism.



yup, maybe you should be put in the middle of those engaged in vandalism...



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636217410723254272




Never trust an AAPtard to do his job right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1046281018749701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protesters getting their *** whooped
> 
> 
> 
> He played the game too early, also lost support too early. The violent protests will force him to loose further support.
> Besides, this wont be an issue by 2017
> 
> View attachment 250195
> 
> 
> lol......just check...




Praising Kejriwal and Nitish Kumar was surely a mistake... To think of Diamond traders from Surat listening praise for them is hilarious..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Star Wars said:


> Check my previous post, they left as soon as he gave his speech a political twist


How can I believe that your post is authenticated ?
Provide links............


----------



## saurav

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636217410723254272



Hehehe... Bang on...


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> It was expected from BJP to target Kejriwal to save the bubble of Gujrat model from busting.
> .


So you also want to people to die, great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

This kid could have a good future as future Patel leader in BJP... Now even his relatives wont vote for him..


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636150689714933762

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636217410723254272


I don't believe this guy, he put out wrong information at times.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> So you also want to people to die, great.


I am not the one who ordered lathicharge or shooting orders. It is your BJP leadership want to deal it with oppression.


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> How can I believe that your post is authenticated ?
> Provide links............



you know its right, i know its right, why this desperation to disbelieve it ?



Juggernautjatt said:


> I am not the one who ordered lathicharge or shooting orders. It is your BJP leadership want to deal it with oppression.



so you want rioters and people burning buildings to be delt with kids gloves ? will you even stop making sense to bash BJP ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> I don't believe this guy, he put out wrong information at times.



But Presstitutes have already started pimping for Cong in 2017


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> I am not the one who ordered lathicharge or shooting orders. It is your BJP leadership want to deal it with oppression.


So Gujarat police should allow rioters to burn buses and damage public property!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Star Wars said:


> you know its right, i know its right, why this desperation to disbelieve it ?


You still failed to provide proof but still are in desperation to prove yourself right.
I gave you the proof & according to it "arrest of the agitators boomeranged badly." & "Mobs have taken control over the streets in many areas,"


----------



## JanjaWeed

Heard there's a new dick in the town called HarDick. What's this namoona all about? Trying to be Gujarat's Kujliwal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> So Gujarat police should allow rioters to burn buses and damage public property!!!


First Gujrat police tried to arrest & lathicharge peaceful agitators then things got out of control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> You still failed to provide proof but still are in desperation to prove yourself right.
> I gave you the proof & according to it "arrest of the agitators boomeranged badly." & "Mobs have taken control over the streets in many areas,"



lol you call that proof ....you are desperate, this is something which can be easily cross verified. ? Its sad how you are desperately supporting these violent mobs. SHould you hate a man so much that you want to see things burn ?


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> But Presstitutes have already started pimping for Cong in 2017



Suaron ne goo toh khaana hi hai.


----------



## temp1994

Rau said:


> Unrest in Ahmedabad...
> View attachment 250190
> View attachment 250192




Good.

This means THE END of Hardick's political carrer and a pAAP project.

Everyone is not as retarded as Drug addict freeloaders of Delhi and Punjab.Violence would find no takers among business minded Gujaratis especially when the thing these protests are about is not even needed by them.




Juggernautjatt said:


> How can I believe that your post is authenticated ?
> Provide links............



Brahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......................

From professional BJP-hater channel.

Signs of Rift Among Protesting Patels Within Hours of Mega Rally

And they posted it when Hardick was still Hard (check time stamp).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> First Gujrat police tried to arrest & lathicharge peaceful agitators then things got out of control.



They tried to arrest, protesters blocked the route, not to mention they rioted and also burnt the police station...


----------



## Rau

Star Wars said:


> you know its right, i know its right, why this desperation to disbelieve it ?
> 
> 
> 
> so you want rioters and people burning buildings to be delt with kids gloves ? will you even stop making sense to bash BJP ?


@Star Wars you are wasting your time behind Juggerhead... its better for your mind not to reply him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> First Gujrat police tried to arrest & lathicharge peaceful agitators then things got out of control.


Did you hear about peaceful threats this guy made from the dais?


----------



## JanjaWeed

temp1994 said:


> Good.
> 
> This means THE END of Hardick's political carrer and a pAAP project.
> 
> Everyone is not as retarded as Drug addict freeloaders of Delhi and Punjab.Violence would find no takers among business minded Gujaratis especially when the thing these protests are about is not even needed by them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......................
> 
> From professional BJP-hater channel.
> 
> Signs of Rift Among Protesting Patels Within Hours of Mega Rally
> 
> And they posted it when Hardick was still Hard.


& NDTV reporting this, same channel which has been trying to prop him up desperately?


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## temp1994

JanjaWeed said:


> & NDTV reporting this, same channel which has been trying to prop him up desperately?



Bhai paaron ke neeche se zameen khisk gayi to abni Izzat to bachani padegi naa.

Their mass leader turned out to be a phuss diwali bum rather than atmi kuwwat so they have to distance themselves from him. You cannot projecy someone as a mass leader if they could not even mobilize a stadium worth of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Heard there's a new dick in the town called HarDick. What's this namoona all about? Trying to be Gujarat's Kujliwal?


This Hardik will be struck by ED soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Make sure he doenst have any more followers and then just beat the pulp out of this monkey. THat should bring him back to ground


----------



## Star Wars

SHoot at sight orders issued, now shoot all of em who are rioting


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Star Wars said:


> lol you call that proof ....you are desperate, this is something which can be easily cross verified. ? Its sad how you are desperately supporting these violent mobs. SHould you hate a man so much that you want to see things burn ?


You still have nothing logical to counter. I am not supporting anyone, just criticizing government's way of dealing this issue. I hate this violence & also I hate men who burned things & people in Gujrat in 2002.


temp1994 said:


> Good.
> 
> This means THE END of Hardick's political carrer and a pAAP project.
> 
> Everyone is not as retarded as* Drug addict freeloaders of Delhi and Punjab.*Violence would find no takers among business minded Gujaratis especially when the thing these protests are about is not even needed by them..


What do you mean by that ?






temp1994 said:


> Brahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......................
> 
> From professional BJP-hater channel.
> 
> Signs of Rift Among Protesting Patels Within Hours of Mega Rally
> 
> And they posted it when Hardick was still Hard (check time stamp).


Check out this latest news from your news source .It says the police indiscriminately lathi-charged the crowd to force it to disperse.
Hardik Patel's Ahmedabad Takeover Followed by Violence, City is Tense


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> You still have nothing logical to counter. I am not supporting anyone, just criticizing government's way of dealing this issue. I hate this violence & also I hate men who burned things & people in Gujrat in 2002.



Of course we should let them burn public property at free will, why else do i give taxes for anyway.


----------



## Rau

Juggernautjatt said:


> You still have nothing logical to counter. I am not supporting anyone, just criticizing government's way of dealing this issue. I hate this violence & also I hate men who burned things & people in Gujrat in 2002.


Saala...sab sicularist ka gramophone , koi bhi subject ho aake "Gujrat Riot" pe hi kyu atak jaata hai .....


----------



## Nair saab

lol THIS kid thinks that his protest would stop Gujarat people from voting for BJP then he he sure is a Idiot...

Patels are the Biggest supporters of BJP.... This time Kesubhai and Congress sure tried a new trick to bring in a New Apolitical face to counter BJP... But I guess this is bound to fail in regards to BJP Vote share...

Hradik sure is promoted in a Big way by Media just like it promoted AAP...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> SHoot at sight orders issued, now shoot all of em who are rioting


What? If that's the case these Patels should change their religion & demand for minority quota. You can't be Patel & get shot in Gujarat at the same time. What will happen to those secular slogan if a communal govt issues shoot at sight orders on saffron chaddis? Folks like Teesta Setalvad & ford foundation will be jobless!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Rau said:


> Saala...sab sicularist ka gramophone , koi bhi subject ho aake "Gujrat Riot" pe hi kyu atak jaata hai .....


Jise har fascist ka gramophone, koi bhi subject ho kejriwal pe hi atak jata hai.................


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> This Hardik will be struck by ED soon.


& then he will become Softdick instead!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temp1994

Juggernautjatt said:


> Check out this latest news from your news source .It says the police indiscriminately lathi-charged the crowd to force it to disperse.
> Hardik Patel's Ahmedabad Takeover Followed by Violence, City is Tense



Ghochu Uncle.

20 people are enough to create a riot. If Gujarat government wanted, they could have controlled this riot in 5 minutes.They did not because they wanted to bury this retarded pAAPtard.

And learn to read. Crowd had dispersed by afternoon as reported by BJP-hater NDTV. This lathicharge and riot is from evening.


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Jise har fascist ka gramophone, koi bhi subject ho kejriwal pe hi atak jata hai.................


A secular view on this protest. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636245719104356352

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> A secular view on this protest.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636245719104356352



looks like police has been asked to be ruthless as per twitteratis, i BEt the secular brigade of teesta and her NGO gang is responsible for this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> A secular view on this protest.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636245719104356352


That's what I was asking. Why do you address Patels of Gujarat in Hindi instead of Gujarati?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636249363220590596


Star Wars said:


> looks like police has been asked to be ruthless as per twitteratis, i BEt the secular brigade of teesta and her NGO gang is responsible for this


More sanitary napkins for Javed Anand.



JanjaWeed said:


> That's what I was asking. Why do you address Patels of Gujarat in Hindi instead of Gujarati?


fascist Modi forcing hindi on poor Gujaratis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

How's the situation? Anyone died?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636249363220590596
> 
> More sanitary napkins for Javed Anand.
> 
> 
> fascist Modi forcing hindi on poor Gujaratis




Either way, the whole thing will now backfire on Aaptards. I don't think anyone will vote for aap or congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temp1994

Star Wars said:


> looks like police has been asked to be ruthless as per twitteratis, i BEt the secular brigade of teesta and her NGO gang is responsible for this



Is that NEWS of Patels officially withdrawing supoort correct or khyali pulao ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636249363220590596
> 
> More sanitary napkins for Javed Anand.
> 
> 
> fascist Modi forcing hindi on poor Gujaratis


Look at this presstitute...Jidar mauka mila udar muh mar liya..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636212332071223296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

temp1994 said:


> Is that NEWS of Patels officially withdrawing supoort correct or khyali pulao ?



Even hardiks close allies withdrew support as soon as he knew this turned political. Most of the protesters are from outside


----------



## temp1994

Star Wars said:


> Either way, the whole thing will now backfire on Aaptards. I don't think anyone will vote for aap or congress



Both CM and Gujarat home minster (whose house has been burned) are Patel. This won't go well even with hardcore Patels.



Star Wars said:


> Even hardiks close allies withdrew support as soon as he knew this turned political. Most of the protesters are from outside




I mean "officialy" withdrawn support by declaration as was in a tweet posted by you, not just defacto withdrawal by means of walking out.



Star Wars said:


> Even hardiks close allies withdrew support as soon as he knew this turned political. Most of the protesters are from outside



From where?

Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh, and Maharashtra are governed by BJP. How the Hell they managed to enter Gujarat.


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Look at this presstitute...Jidar mauka mila udar muh mar liya..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636212332071223296




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460299449961832449
Band Baja waale aa gaye ....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636243527454732288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

temp1994 said:


> Both CM and Gujarat home minster (whose house has been burned) are Patel. This won't go well even with hardcore Patels.
> 
> I mean "officialy" withdrawn support by declaration, not just defacto withdrawal by means of walking out.



Most likely Both Patels and OBC's vote consolidation will happen towards BJP. I dont know about official or unofficial part, but it has been completely withdrawn. That is definitely sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Either way, the whole thing will now backfire on Aaptards. I don't think anyone will vote for aap or congress


Nah they are called aaptard for a reason, no thought process.


----------



## Star Wars

Situation almost under control now, Police has been ruthless on protesters. He played his cards to soon

Media desperately trying to stoke tensions...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Ok from Gujarat to Bihar .. .some good news

Bihar Assembly election: Pasmanda Muslims may support BJP | TwoCircles.net

*The population of Muslims in Bihar is 16.5 per cent of the total population; out of which the share of Pasmanda Muslims is said to be overwhelming. Pasmanda Muslims can influence the result of a large number of assembly seats in Bihar. In 2010 Assembly Election, the Pasmanda Mahaz extended their support to Nitish Kumar, which, according to PMM leaders, contributed in Nitish’s landslide victory.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636239958894776320
@ranjeet @Star Wars @Nair saab 
What you guys reckon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## temp1994

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460299449961832449



Has he said so in a rally too? 

If he had said so in public, it would be a real career killer for him.   

Anyway expect BJP to be more ruthless with Kejariwal now.


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636239958894776320
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Nair saab
> What you guys reckon?



OFcourse it is, nothing surprising about this... Lutyans created Drama.... 526Cr. missing from Delhi, now you know where it went.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

temp1994 said:


> Has he said so in a rally too?
> 
> If he had said so in public, it would be a real career killer for him.
> 
> Anyway expect BJP to be more ruthless with Kejariwal now.


he praised Nitish kumar in the rallly not sure about Kejriwal


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> A secular view on this protest.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636245719104356352




Unbelievable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

I can't find that tweet but some one tweeted that ... ek gujarati bihar ko gujarat bana na chahta hai aur dusra gujarat ko Bihar


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> he praised Nitish kumar in the rallly not sure about Kejriwal



he praised both Nitish and Kejrival...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> he praised both Nitish and Kejrival...


thanks for correcting me, wasn't sure about kejriwal.


----------



## Star Wars

Hardik Patel's co-convener Vishal Vasoya quits his movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

ranjeet said:


> Ok from Gujarat to Bihar .. .some good news
> 
> Bihar Assembly election: Pasmanda Muslims may support BJP | TwoCircles.net
> 
> *The population of Muslims in Bihar is 16.5 per cent of the total population; out of which the share of Pasmanda Muslims is said to be overwhelming. Pasmanda Muslims can influence the result of a large number of assembly seats in Bihar. In 2010 Assembly Election, the Pasmanda Mahaz extended their support to Nitish Kumar, which, according to PMM leaders, contributed in Nitish’s landslide victory.*



Cock n Bull... BJP must not fall for this trick.. This will alienate their consolidating Dalit vote bank. Even if BJP agrees, these people will not vote for BJP. Only option is to get proxy Muslims candidates in those areas. Similarly if MIM decides to ally with NCP and filed its candidates, BJP stands a chance in that region..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

can't stop laughing on this one 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636183223907717120

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## temp1994

ranjeet said:


> Ok from Gujarat to Bihar .. .some good news
> 
> Bihar Assembly election: Pasmanda Muslims may support BJP | TwoCircles.net
> 
> *The population of Muslims in Bihar is 16.5 per cent of the total population; out of which the share of Pasmanda Muslims is said to be overwhelming. Pasmanda Muslims can influence the result of a large number of assembly seats in Bihar. In 2010 Assembly Election, the Pasmanda Mahaz extended their support to Nitish Kumar, which, according to PMM leaders, contributed in Nitish’s landslide victory.*



BJP would be stupid if it trust these "khokle vayde" when it is secular mahagathbandhan which is opposing them. Muslims are just buying insurance against BJP win by proclaiming their love and support. 

If rivers of love fir BJP were flowing among Muslims, they would not have voted en-Mass against BJP in general election. In Lok Sabha election, even Shahnawaz hussain could not win.




Star Wars said:


> OFcourse it is, nothing surprising about this... Lutyans created Drama.... *526Cr.* missing from Delhi, now you know where it went.



???



ranjeet said:


> he praised Nitish kumar in the rallly not sure about Kejriwal



Moron forgot that it is Gujarat, not Punjab (pAAPtards would get juute in Delhi too, these days).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

temp1994 said:


> Has he said so in a rally too?
> 
> If he had said so in public, it would be a real career killer for him.
> 
> Anyway expect BJP to be more ruthless with Kejariwal now.



BJP is far too lenient on its opponents. Modi has gone soft -er . Ruthless political vendetta against all opponents is needed. Start with Ahmad Patel.



JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636239958894776320
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Nair saab
> What you guys reckon?



Very much possible. 

I think its a handiwork of Ahmad Patel ,Keshubhai Patel and Kejriwal... Few BJP leaders might have helped this chap as well. This needs to be thoroughly investigated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Hardik Patel's co-convener Vishal Vasoya quits his movement.


who ever supported this Dick must be booked and punished hard no easy way out for them.

About time Modi come out of prithvi raj syndrome.


----------



## Post Colonnial

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 241057
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a game....What is wrong in the above picture ?



jack


----------



## Star Wars

looks like most of the riots are over, i am assuming several rioters will either have broken bones or be sore from beating for a few days


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636239958894776320
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Nair saab
> What you guys reckon?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636218208882524160

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636221057750306816

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636239958894776320
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Nair saab
> What you guys reckon?


Naahh... Some Sangis getting boners ... Media sure is in all out support ...MSM reporting as Gujarat is Burning in riots but showing same one bus burning video and again lol...


But sure Media, Seculars, Congress and Kesubhai are behind the scene ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636218208882524160


Why were Surat Patels propping up this lad in the first place? I thought all the money men from Surat were behind Modi...


----------



## temp1994

Nair saab said:


> Naahh... Some Sangis getting boners ... Media sure is in all out support ...MSM reporting as Gujarat is Burning in riots but showing same one bus burning video and again lol...
> 
> 
> But sure Media, Seculars, Congress and Kesubhai are behind the scene ...



But here Sickulars have played straight into Sanghi hands. In their Orgasm to paint "Gujarat burning", they killed off their poodle's career.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

Behind this whole Patel stir up, it looks like a well orchestrated plan which was in making for at least few months. A very shrewd sinister plan. Perhaps by best minds from anti-Modi lobby both from BJP and others. Total failure on BJP-RSS side to not foresee it. I think some portion of RSS-VHP (perhaps Togadia group ) may very well be involved in this. 

Its good luck of Modi and nation that this guy was not trained properly and could not stop himself from uttering political statements. Time for Amit Shah style real politik in Gujrat. Anadiben might be a great chief minister but she is a lousy politician for BJP's citadel. Better political managers are required in all BJP rules states. This cant just be a coincidence : Vyapam , Lalitgate and this... Looks like a very extensive plan..



ranjeet said:


> who ever supported this Dick must be booked and punished hard no easy way out for them.
> 
> About time Modi come out of prithvi raj syndrome.



Thats our bad luck. Every RWer tries to become Prithviraj when he gets power. Modi should realize why he got power.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## temp1994

@Nair saab @ranjeet @Star Wars @saurav @JanjaWeed

Is their a chance that this was organized by secular mahagathbandhan+Aaam Nautanki party to show to Biharis that Gujaratis too are casteist ? 

I mean that NEWS coming out of Bihar is too omnious for mahagathbandhan. BJP is pulling ahead of mahagathbandhan due to Hindu consolidation, a consolidation which could only br broken by caste consolidation.


This could be a play to sow doubts in mind of Bihari voters about Modi/Gujarat model.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saurav

temp1994 said:


> @Nair saab @ranjeet @Star Wars @saurav @JanjaWeed
> 
> Is their a chance that this was organized by secular mahagathbandhan+Aaam Nautanki party to show to Biharis that Gujaratis too are casteist ?
> 
> I mean that NEWS coming out of Bihar is too omnious for mahagathbandhan. BJP is pulling ahead of mahagathbandhan due to Hindu consolidation, a consolidation which could only br broken by caste consolidation.
> 
> 
> This could be a play to sow doubts in mind of Bihari voters about Modi/Gujarat model.



Cant be rules out.. But looks like a bit out of Nitish's league. However I am 100% confident of Kejriwal's involvement. He has been getting a free hand in Delhi. Its time to activate smearing campaign by RSS folks..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636268932203044864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Behind this whole Patel stir up, it looks like a well orchestrated plan which was in making for at least few months. A very shrewd sinister plan. Perhaps by best minds from anti-Modi lobby both from BJP and others. Total failure on BJP-RSS side to not foresee it. I think some portion of RSS-VHP (perhaps Togadia group ) may very well be involved in this.
> 
> Its good luck of Modi and nation that this guy was not trained properly and could not stop himself from uttering political statements. Time for Amit Shah style real politik in Gujrat. Anadiben might be a great chief minister but she is a lousy politician for BJP's citadel. Better political managers are required in all BJP rules states. This cant just be a coincidence : Vyapam , Lalitgate and this... Looks like a very extensive plan..
> 
> Thats our bad luck. Every RWer tries to become Prithviraj when he gets power. Modi should realize why he got power.




Thanks to his stupidity i believe the whole plan has gone downhill quiet fast. His financial backers have pulled out support. I believe this protest and his career is as good as dead now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

temp1994 said:


> @Nair saab @ranjeet @Star Wars @saurav @JanjaWeed
> 
> Is their a chance that this was organized by secular mahagathbandhan+Aaam Nautanki party to show to Biharis that Gujaratis too are casteist ?
> 
> I mean that NEWS coming out of Bihar is too omnious for mahagathbandhan. BJP is pulling ahead of mahagathbandhan due to Hindu consolidation, a consolidation which could only br broken by caste consolidation.
> 
> 
> This could be a play to sow doubts in mind of Bihari voters about Modi/Gujarat model.


Biharis are smarter than Delhites

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## temp1994

Star Wars said:


> Thanks to his stupidity i believe the whole plan has gone downhill quiet fast. His financial backers have pulled out support. I believe this protest and his career is as good as dead now.



Congress could step up to finance like they did with Teesta setalvad.

They still has a cash cow of Karnataka and years of looted property.


----------



## ranjeet

The real question is Will Modi get rid of Jaitley?


----------



## temp1994

ranjeet said:


> The real question is Will Modi get rid of Jaitley?




Are you sure that it is Jaitely's doing?


----------



## Nair saab

saurav said:


> Behind this whole Patel stir up, it looks like a well orchestrated plan which was in making for at least few months. A very shrewd sinister plan. Perhaps by best minds from anti-Modi lobby both from BJP and others. Total failure on BJP-RSS side to not foresee it. I think some portion of RSS-VHP (perhaps Togadia group ) may very well be involved in this.
> 
> Its good luck of Modi and nation that this guy was not trained properly and could not stop himself from uttering political statements. Time for Amit Shah style real politik in Gujrat. Anadiben might be a great chief minister but she is a lousy politician for BJP's citadel. Better political managers are required in all BJP rules states. This cant just be a coincidence : Vyapam , Lalitgate and this... Looks like a very extensive plan..
> 
> 
> 
> Thats our bad luck. Every RWer tries to become Prithviraj when he gets power. Modi should realize why he got power.


1 or 2 more years and their funds in reserve would be over ... This time no foreign and NGO funding like 2004... 

NGO banning have hurt them bad... Congress is not a ideological party which can survive without funding ... and Sanghis managed to make Gandis a gandi gaali among common man ... worst Regional parties and left looking really weak after dominating Indian politics for 2 decades ... I see BJP getting stronger in 2019 election ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> The real question is Will Modi get rid of Jaitley?



Intrestingly there was a discussion on OROP by PM, H.M and D.M without the finance minister


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Thanks to his stupidity i believe the whole plan has gone downhill quiet fast. His financial backers have pulled out support. I believe this protest and his career is as good as dead now.



They had planned something big for him. He was talking in Hindi not in Gujarati. Probably he would have been brought in Bihar to rant against Gujrat model.

However I have a feeling that this is just the beginning. This plan to hit Modi has started. They will try to exploit every crack in society. A better Home minister is needed.


----------



## ranjeet

temp1994 said:


> Are you sure that it is Jaitely's doing?



Who controls media? 



Star Wars said:


> Intrestingly there was a discussion on OROP by PM, H.M and D.M without the finance minister



And it's Finance ministry where file is stuck


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> And it's Finance ministry where file is stuck



Which is why its curious he wasn't involved


----------



## saurav

ranjeet said:


> The real question is Will Modi get rid of Jaitley?



Yahi to rona hai .. Worst decision by Modi. Other two bad decisions are : Rajnath Singh and Smriti Irani.. All three have been underperforming. Jaitley has been the worst.

Someone said today " Modi Chai ki Ketley se shuru hua, Jaitley pe khatam hoga"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> They had planned something big for him. He was talking in Hindi not in Gujarati. Probably he would have been brought in Bihar to rant against Gujrat model.
> 
> However I have a feeling that this is just the beginning. This plan to hit Modi has started. They will try to exploit every crack in society. A better Home minister is needed.



I can't help but think such a plan was hatched in Gujarat and they did not know about this. Simply not possible...


----------



## Nair saab

temp1994 said:


> @Nair saab @ranjeet @Star Wars @saurav @JanjaWeed
> 
> Is their a chance that this was organized by secular mahagathbandhan+Aaam Nautanki party to show to Biharis that Gujaratis too are casteist ?
> 
> I mean that NEWS coming out of Bihar is too omnious for mahagathbandhan. BJP is pulling ahead of mahagathbandhan due to Hindu consolidation, a consolidation which could only br broken by caste consolidation.
> 
> 
> This could be a play to sow doubts in mind of Bihari voters about Modi/Gujarat model.


naahh... Which ever Bihari I am meeting since last 1 year are BJP supporters ... it is not due tcast consolidation ...

Biharis like Bahubali Netas ... slight shades which Modi has as a Bad a$$ leader + Development + Hindutva 

I am fearful that BJP is killing all parties in India...in every election since last 1.5 years some or the other minor parties get extinct...

We must start a NGO to save these endangered species ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saurav

ranjeet said:


> Who controls media?
> 
> 
> 
> And it's Finance ministry where file is stuck



IBN had tweeted today that Jaitley thinks OROP can not be implemented as its not financially sustainable. I am 100% sure he would have told something like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> IBN had tweeted today that Jaitley thinks OROP can not be implemented as its not financially sustainable. I am 100% sure he would have told something like this.



That tweet was deleted i think .... besides, there was also a post from this guy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636096078010429440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> I can't help but think such a plan was hatched in Gujarat and they did not know about this. Simply not possible...



Thats why I think a section of RSS and VHP is involved... RSS has a tendency to harm RWers. 

A crowd this big can not come on call of such a leader. It takes whole lot of backroom effort to bring people out. I have been involved in Bihar. G@@n* phat jaati hai, 100000 cross karne mein.. Yahan kam se kam 3-4 lakh log the.. Jyada bhi ho sakte hain... Yeh meticulous planning hai.. Congress ke paas itna strength nahi hai.. Mujhe yeh pukka inside attack lag raha hai..



Star Wars said:


> That tweet was deleted i think .... besides, there was also a post from this guy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636096078010429440



Yes.. But I trust Jaitley to say something like this.



Nair saab said:


> 1 or 2 more years and their funds in reserve would be over ... This time no foreign and NGO funding like 2004...
> 
> NGO banning have hurt them bad... Congress is not a ideological party which can survive without funding ... and Sanghis managed to make Gandis a gandi gaali among common man ... worst Regional parties and left looking really weak after dominating Indian politics for 2 decades ... I see BJP getting stronger in 2019 election ...



Only regional leaders can stop Modi next time. BJP has to act fast to destroy such leaders. Sadly BJP has given up on Bengal and Odisha.. Bengal has such good scope for at least 10 MP seats for BJP.

Anyone knows Gujrati here ..? what does this say ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Thats why I think a section of RSS and VHP is involved... RSS has a tendency to harm RWers.
> 
> A crowd this big can not come on call of such a leader. It takes whole lot of backroom effort to bring people out. I have been involved in Bihar. G@@n* phat jaati hai, 100000 cross karne mein.. Yahan kam se kam 3-4 lakh log the.. Jyada bhi ho sakte hain... Yeh meticulous planning hai.. Congress ke paas itna strength nahi hai.. Mujhe yeh pukka inside attack lag raha hai..



There was actually news on RSS helping these protests , it is a possibility.



saurav said:


> Yes.. But I trust Jaitley to say something like this.



Jaitley has to be removed. Todays meeting on OROP without Jaitley does give me some hope.



saurav said:


> Only regional leaders can stop Modi next time. BJP has to act fast to destroy such leaders. Sadly BJP has given up on Bengal and Odisha..



Odisha has a good CM, BJP was not able to get seats in ODisha even in 2014 elections.


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Odisha has a good CM, BJP was not able to get seats in ODisha even in 2014 elections.



Good or Bad CM, BJP needs those seats.. Maybe some sort of understanding needs to be done. These two states have 60 seats.. leavin these for regional parties s not wise..


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Good or Bad CM, BJP needs those seats.. Maybe some sort of understanding needs to be done. These two states have 60 seats.. leavin these for regional parties s not wise..



TDP, Odisha and Jaya are easier to deal with when passing legislation, its the Gandhi family which should be wiped out...


----------



## ranjeet

saurav said:


> Thats why I think a section of RSS and VHP is involved... RSS has a tendency to harm RWers.
> 
> A crowd this big can not come on call of such a leader. It takes whole lot of backroom effort to bring people out. I have been involved in Bihar. G@@n* phat jaati hai, 100000 cross karne mein.. Yahan kam se kam 3-4 lakh log the.. Jyada bhi ho sakte hain... Yeh meticulous planning hai.. Congress ke paas itna strength nahi hai.. Mujhe yeh pukka inside attack lag raha hai..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. But I trust Jaitley to say something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Only regional leaders can stop Modi next time. BJP has to act fast to destroy such leaders. Sadly BJP has given up on Bengal and Odisha.. Bengal has such good scope for at least 10 MP seats for BJP.
> 
> Anyone knows Gujrati here ..? what does this say ..?


Patels are not supporting today's tofan and dhamal ... patels are peace loving and it's aapians who are responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Gujarati's themselves saying rioting crowds are Sparse and situation under control. This riot is clearly orchestrated by help from outsiders


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Gujarati's themselves saying rioting crowds are Sparse and situation under control. This riot is clearly orchestrated by help from outsiders



Any doubt who were the outsiders? 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636237282916241408

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Any doubt who were the outsiders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636237282916241408



Anarchist Topiwala's backed and funded by Ford foundation. I bet they are upset at Guj Govt. decision to attack them for FEMA violations..


----------



## JanjaWeed

temp1994 said:


> @Nair saab @ranjeet @Star Wars @saurav @JanjaWeed
> 
> Is their a chance that this was organized by secular mahagathbandhan+Aaam Nautanki party to show to Biharis that Gujaratis too are casteist ?
> 
> I mean that NEWS coming out of Bihar is too omnious for mahagathbandhan. BJP is pulling ahead of mahagathbandhan due to Hindu consolidation, a consolidation which could only br broken by caste consolidation.
> 
> 
> This could be a play to sow doubts in mind of Bihari voters about Modi/Gujarat model.



Not going to work. BJP possesses remedy to every caste calculation in Bihar..be it Yadav, Dalit, Mahadalit, Brahmin or OBC..they covered everyone pretty much. But past six months have shown one thing though...political parties who enjoyed & used to power will do anything or go to any length to get power back. Kind of shenanigans being played out in the public off late by the opposition, media & social activists alike, only goes to show that they can't really afford more than one term of Modi govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Not going to work. BJP possesses remedy to every caste calculation in Bihar..be it Yadav, Dalit, Mahadalit, Brahmin or OBC..they covered everyone pretty much. But past six months have shown one thing though...political parties who enjoyed & used to power will do anything or go to any length to get power back. Kind of shenanigans being played out in the public off late by the opposition, media & social activists alike only goes to show that they can't really afford more than one term of Modi govt.



Its the entire Lutyans + NGO + Media network which govt. is being slowly dismantled. In the next couple of years these folks will go to any extent to gain back power.

So far NGO's are being delt with , Lutyans political support base is dwindling, Gandhi is a curse word. Nobody trusts the Media and slowly and steadily the Lutyans network in Govt. administration is also being removed...This is Existential crisis for them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Anarchist Topiwala's backed and funded by Ford foundation. I bet they are upset at Guj Govt. decision to attack them for FEMA violations..


The other side of the argument ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> The real question is Will Modi get rid of Jaitley?


Sub ka par kaat diya jayega bhai..sahi waqt pe. If you go by the chronology of events of the past six months..there's no doubt Modi will fix it right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> The other side of the argument ....




If Amit shah is as Ruthless as they claim this could be right from his cook book. Congies and AAPtards get blamed. Since Guj govt. already denied reservation and patel agitation will also force OBC voters to shift into BJP. Makes sense. But i don't support this division among caste lines....



ranjeet said:


> The other side of the argument ....



just checked his profile page, the guy seems to be a Modi Hater


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> If Amit shah is as Ruthless as they claim this could be right from his cook book. COngies and AAPtards get blamed. Since Guj govt. already denied reservation and patel agitation will also force OBC voters to shift into BJP. Makes sense. But i don't support this division among caste lines....



Yeah I was about to tell you that, plus he is a film maker quite an imagination he got there.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Yeah I was about to tell you that, plus he is a film maker quite an imagination he got there.



Its just an imagination i think, some of his points don't make much sense now that i think about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> The other side of the argument ....


If that's the case..why try in Gujarat? Gujarat is BJPs den...why use it as guinea pig? They could have tried in some non-BJP states like UP, Bihar or WB. This theory is bit hard to digest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Sub ka par kaat diya jayega bhai..sahi waqt pe. If you go by the chronology of events of the past six months..there's no doubt Modi will fix it right.


I hope he does or else Jaitley will make sure he won't get second term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> If that's the case..why try in Gujarat? Gujarat is BJPs den...why use it as guinea pig? They could have tried in some non-BJP states like UP, Bihar or WB. This theory is bit hard to digest.



This is well planned from the very beginning, there were reports of of RSS involvement in MSM, then we have rumors like these floating around. Its like this was planned to pin the blame on BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> If that's the case..why try in Gujarat? Gujarat is BJPs den...why use it as guinea pig? They could have tried in some non-BJP states like UP, Bihar or WB. This theory is bit hard to digest.


that guy is a loony toon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I hope he does or else Jaitley will make sure he won't get second term.



He will get second term weather jaitley wants it or not, There is no National opposition there is literally no one else to vote for... A win in BIhar will seal the deal especially when Nitish has been a more or less a successful CM in first term and Anti incumbency is low...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Its the entire Lutyans + NGO + Media network which govt. is being slowly dismantled. In the next couple of years these folks will go to any extent to gain back power.
> 
> So far NGO's are being delt with , Lutyans political support base is dwindling, Gandhi is a curse word. Nobody trusts the Media and slowly and steadily the Lutyans network in Govt. administration is also being removed...This is Existential crisis for them...


That's why Modi needs atleast two full terms to complete his mission. There'll be both people inside & out trying to halt his juggernaut for this very reason. Hope he succeeds in overcoming those hurdles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> This is well planned from the very beginning, there were reports of of RSS involvement in MSM, then we have rumors like these floating around. Its like this was planned to pin the blame on BJP


I missed out on his speech today, did anyone else spoke from dais or just this guy?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I hope he does or else Jaitley will make sure he won't get second term.


Sushma, Vasundhara, Shivraj Singh Chatham...who is next in line?


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> That's why Modi needs atleast two full terms to complete his mission. There'll be both people inside & out trying to halt his juggernaut for this very reason. Hope he succeeds in overcoming those hurdles.



From a chai wala, he definitely did not get up here to fall. Either way i think the balls are rolling. Having a meeting on OROP without the Finance Minister is telling... Especially on the sacking of previous acting ED chief. Jaitley was forced to do that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Sushma, Vasundhara, Shivraj Singh Chatham...who is next in line?


I so want it to be Jaitely, I wish Veterans protested against Jaitley for holding up OROP file things would have been interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I so want it to be Jaitely, I wish Veterans protested against Jaitley for holding up OROP file things would have been interesting.



Think one section of BJP is banking on them being PM after seeing Modi fall...


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I so want it to be Jaitely, I wish Veterans protested against Jaitley for holding up OROP file things would have been interesting.


Even if they did...presstitutes would never allow it to reach public. He is well looked after by the media.



Star Wars said:


> Think one section of BJP is banking on them being PM after seeing Modi fall...


Then there'll be too many sections. You already have a Modi section...& then there's that oldies section lead by young Sushma Swaraj. Advani, MMJ, Shivraj Singh Chouhan, Shotgun, Yshwant Sinha, Anant Kumar etc will always remain loyal to Advani & his protege Sushma. Who would be in Jaitley's team?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> Even if they did...presstitutes would never allow it to reach public. He is well looked after by the media.
> 
> 
> Then there'll be too many sections. You already have a Modi section...& then there's that oldies section lead by young Sushma Swaraj. Advani, MMJ, Shivraj Singh Chouhan, Shotgun, Yshwant Sinha, Anant Kumar etc will always remain loyal to Advani & his protege Sushma. Who would be in Jaitley's team?




Jaitley's team is Congress, he is a power broker. If Modi doesn't like Arun Shourie then at least MoS finance Jayant Sinha should be given the finance ministry - he's young, articulate and over qualified


----------



## magudi

Hate to think that i wanted to marry her a few years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Jaitley's team is Congress, he is a power broker. If Modi doesn't like Arun Shourie then *at least MoS finance Jayant Sinha *should be given the finance ministry - he's young, articulate and over qualified



That will certainly shut his dad up. On a serious note, not having Arun Shourie in as FM instead of Jaitley was a serious miscalculation. Everything Shourie had said, whether it was to not touch the land bill & leave it to the states or whether his prediction of an impasse in the parliament, they were all spot on. A pity he isn't there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

More and more BJP folks are claiming privtely that this is RSS orchestrated agitation. A move to cut Modi to size.



Bang Galore said:


> That will certainly shut his dad up. On a serious note, not having Arun Shourie in as FM instead of Jaitley was a serious miscalculation. Everything Shourie had said, whether it was to not touch the land bill & leave it to the states or whether his prediction of an impasse in the parliament, they were all spot on. A pity he isn't there.



Worst decision of Modi. Jaitley has been a mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Aircel-Maxis deal: P Chidambaram twisted FIPB norms | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

@The Huskar Census 2011 data rekindles ‘demographic invasion’ fear in Assam


----------



## Samudra Manthan

saurav said:


> More and more BJP folks are claiming privtely that this is RSS orchestrated agitation. A move to cut Modi to size.


Rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

Samudra Manthan said:


> Rubbish.



May very well be rubbish.. But not many in Gujrat can bring out so many people out..


----------



## mooppan

magudi said:


> @The Huskar Census 2011 data rekindles ‘demographic invasion’ fear in Assam


But still Hindus in Assam are 65%,not 48% he he..Worry about yourself first,we are all behind you..At least other Malayali Sanghis in this forum are straight forward in their hate towards us,unlike you double face..you are our prime target..


----------



## Samudra Manthan

saurav said:


> May very well be rubbish.. But not many in Gujrat can bring out so many people out..



RSS is a nationalist organization and it already knows the vitiated environment Modi is working in. There is nothing to be gained from weakening Modi. He has appointed RSS men as chief ministers in every state BJP has won. So this imagined rift between RSS and him is really really far fetched. Modi is RSS through and through and only a doubting Thomas would fail to see that.

RSS is also not known to do anything clandestinely. If they want Modi down and out, they would say so upfront.

This is clearly Keshubhai Patel, AAP, and other secular's undertaking. As is evident by now, the Patels were in the dark about the political angling of this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> More and more BJP folks are claiming privtely that this is RSS orchestrated agitation. A move to cut Modi to size.
> 
> 
> 
> Worst decision of Modi. Jaitley has been a mess.


That is impossible. RSS forced BJP to accept modi as pm. This is lutyans plot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Samudra Manthan said:


> RSS is a nationalist organization and it already knows the vitiated environment Modi is working in. There is nothing to be gained from weakening Modi. He has appointed RSS men as chief ministers in every state BJP has won. So this imagined rift between RSS and him is really really far fetched. Modi is RSS through and through and only a doubting Thomas would fail to see that.
> 
> RSS is also not known to do anything clandestinely. If they want Modi down and out, they would say so upfront.
> 
> This is clearly Keshubhai Patel, AAP, and other secular's undertaking. As is evident by now, the Patels were in the dark about the political angling of this issue.



When I say RSS : I do not imply Nagpur.. Certain elements of RSS who have been anti-Modi since very beginning. A conspiracy of this size can only be hatched by Keshu Bhai Patel + VHP (Togadia ) + Vaghela + Sanjay Joshi working together. Keshubhai did try to instigate Patels in 2012 also, and ~70% Patels voted for Modi..

Congress , Kejri simply does not have enough traction in Gujrat for something like this. This unimpressive boy with pedestrian oratory simply can not pull even 1000 people to him.

All in all, BJP will gain from this and Congress will loose even its core.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

saurav said:


> When I say RSS : I do not imply Nagpur.. Certain elements of RSS who have been anti-Modi since very beginning. A conspiracy of this size can only be hatched by Keshu Bhai Patel + VHP (Togadia ) + Vaghela + Sanjay Joshi working together. Keshubhai did try to instigate Patels in 2012 also, and ~70% Patels voted for Modi..
> 
> Congress , Kejri simply do not have enough traction in Gujrat for something like this. This unimpressive boy with pedestrian oratory simply can not pull even 1000 people to him.
> 
> All in all, BJP will gain from this and Congress will loose even its core.



This is again baseless. There are no factions within RSS. Even VHP is not against Modi. VHP is a Hindu hardline organization and has utter contempt for Congress. To imagine it tying up with Congress is beyond belief. People who imagine VHP and RSS are at odds or loggerhead with each other do not have any understanding of these organizations or how closely they work with each other.

VHP is glad for the first time there is a Hindutva govt in power and not for anything in the world would it ever try to pull them down. If anything it is common sense that they will use this time to deepen the roots of Hindutva in the country and not rip it off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> I thought you will enjoy you are one of the most tharkiest members of PDF.



BC tharki ka MATLAB yeh nahi ki sala standard hi gira doh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

mooppan said:


> But still Hindus in Assam are 65%,not 48% he he....



48% where?Kerala?I don't care coz i left malluland long ago  On a serious note even if Hindus are really <50 in i don't think there'd be much of an impact in a deeply mixed society like yours





mooppan said:


> .you are our prime target..



Wth  Whose target ? @mujahidind is the only guy who has threatened me before in here 



mooppan said:


> .At least other Malayali Sanghis in this forum are straight forward in their hate towards us




Us ? If you are a muslim take no offence , like I said in other thread there is no point in scare mongering







Muslim decadel drop is higher than that of Hindus



saurav said:


> May very well be rubbish.. But not many in Gujrat can bring out so many people out..



You know there are screenshots floating around the SM of Guj Cong whatsapp group calling for ruckus


----------



## saurav

Samudra Manthan said:


> This is again baseless. There are no factions within RSS. Even VHP is not against Modi. VHP is a Hindu hardline organization and has utter contempt for Congress. To imagine it tying up with Congress is beyond belief. People who imagine VHP and RSS are at odds or loggerhead with each other do not have any understanding of these organizations or how closely they work with each other.
> 
> VHP is glad for the first time there is a Hindutva govt in power and not for anything in the world would it ever try to pull them down. If anything it is common sense that they will use this time to deepen the roots of Hindutva in the country and not rip it off.



How else can one explain this crowd ..? Genuine grievance on part of Patels... ?


----------



## Mujraparty

who runs this twitter handle .. ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636060158230028288
@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @saurav

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samudra Manthan

saurav said:


> How else can one explain this crowd ..? Genuine grievance on part of Patels... ?



Reservations is a sore point in our society. Patels have no grievance on this matter nor do they want a leg up, but if they can use this opportunity to end the reservation system, they would pitch in. Baniya mentality.

The fact is they deserted the rally the moment it became political.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

eowyn said:


> who runs this twitter handle .. ..?


This one and the Hamid Gul and many others just seem like parodies tbh most probably run by one of our dudes.


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> can't stop laughing on this one
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636183223907717120



Lol


----------



## mooppan

magudi said:


> 48% where?Kerala?I don't care coz i left malluland long ago  On a serious note even if Hindus are really <50 in i don't think there'd be much of an impact in a deeply mixed society like yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wth  Whose target ? @mujahidind is the only


No,Kerala is deeply polarized now,can't be cured easily..previous generation were secular,But can't say the same for current one..
Sanghis in Kerala keeps blaming us for their own downfall,But look,Their own caste organizations are fighting each other because of ego,who is superior..We do have many caste and sects in Christianity,But unlike hindus,We stay united for a common cause leaving behind our caste differences..Hindus in Kerala are more into caste mongering,This is the very reason why many were converted into other religions..But still sanghis are interested only in blaming us than looking into their own faults and rectifying it...
Mujahind.guy is a Marathi Hindu,not Muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

saurav said:


> May very well be rubbish.. But not many in Gujrat can bring out so many people out..


There were 1500 people. That's nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

mooppan said:


> No,Kerala is deeply polarized now,can't be cured easily..previous generation were secular,But can't say the same for current one..
> Sanghis in Kerala keeps blaming us for their own downfall,But look,Their own caste organizations are fighting each other because of ego,who is superior..We do have many caste and sects in Christianity,But unlike hindus,We stay united for a common cause leaving behind our caste differences..Hindus in Kerala are more into caste mongering,This is the very reason why many were converted into other religions..But still sanghis are interested only in blaming us than looking into their own faults and rectifying it...
> Mujahind.guy is a Marathi Hindu,not Muslim


Just had a dude spreading jesus at my doorsteps.asked him to go home politely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

This must be thorougly investigated once this agitation settles down. Who instigated and who financed ? Make all of them pay through their nose for this. Slap Riot act against them and this Joker Patel.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636510454039183361

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

*** hole dick says he will get revenge. This is definitely a lutyans plot .

So far 6 people dead.



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636510454039183361


Mark golli sale ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@rajeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636421418587066368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> @rajeet
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636421418587066368


fringe group of right wing judges are a threat to secular fabric.

Muslims are decreasing in Gujarat at alarming rate. Looks like they followed Modi to Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Gandhi land in amethi to be given back under order of u.p govt. Big win for smriti Iran 


Ok anyone wonder if hardik kejrival and mim is a part of Congress mukt bharat ? When y think about it
All the vote banks of Congress are at stake.


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Gandhi land in amethi to be given back under order of u.p govt. Big win for smriti Iran
> 
> 
> Ok anyone wonder if hardik kejrival and mim is a part of Congress mukt bharat ? When y think about it
> All the vote banks of Congress are at stake.



I don't but someone else does 

Kejriwal part of RSS plan for Congress-free India: Digvijaya Singh - The Times of India


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457083498231521280

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I don't but someone else does
> 
> Kejriwal part of RSS plan for Congress-free India: Digvijaya Singh - The Times of India
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457083498231521280



He is a veteran in politics. And he spilled the beans on sushma Jaitley fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

mooppan said:


> No,Kerala is deeply polarized now,can't be cured easily..previous generation were secular,But can't say the same for current one..
> Sanghis in Kerala keeps blaming us for their own downfall,But look,Their own caste organizations are fighting each other because of ego,who is superior..We do have many caste and sects in Christianity,But unlike hindus,We stay united for a common cause leaving behind our caste differences..Hindus in Kerala are more into caste mongering,This is the very reason why many were converted into other religions..But still sanghis are interested only in blaming us than looking into their own faults and rectifying it...
> Mujahind.guy is a Marathi Hindu,not Muslim



Ok i don't really know much about situation in Kerala but since we don't here news of tensions or religious strife from the state i thought everything was all good.Am a Right-winger but have nothing personal against Christians or muslims I shared that link of Assam because in 2001 there were 6 muslim majority districts in Assam now it has become 9 - all districts bordering Bengal - you've to be naive to believe this has got nothing to do with unchecked infiltration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> fringe group of right wing judges are a threat to secular fabric.
> 
> Muslims are decreasing in Gujarat at alarming rate. Looks like they followed Modi to Delhi



Those are wrong figures tweeted by Hindustan Times as usual. Rather there has been in increase in the number of Muslims at 27%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636569410895900672


----------



## IndoCarib

In Modi versus Nitish battle, ‘Shotgun’ Shatrughan Sinha shoots himself in the foot | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636586829475483648

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636586829475483648



Zaara ghunghat to uthao inka.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Zaara ghunghat to uthao inka.



Niqaab zaroor utheraga inkka. Massive intelligence failure though that BJP failed to predict this move by INC and AAP.

Maharashtra Cong has warned of a similar agitation in Maharashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

An off-topic post!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## saurav

Rain Man said:


> An off-topic post!



Hehehe.... They should hold this meeting in PISS ... 



SarthakGanguly said:


> There were 1500 people. That's nothing.



1500 were left when he started talking about Nitish and Kejriwal... At least 5-6 lakhs people had come. Managing such crowd is a humongous task. Congress and Kejri can not manage this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


> An off-topic post!


What an appropriate name....fits just fine for Pak.



saurav said:


> Hehehe.... They should hold this meeting in PISS ...
> .


Or rather in RANDIkhana!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

magudi said:


> Ok i don't really know much about situation in Kerala but since we don't here news of tensions or religious strife from the state i thought everything was all good.Am a Right-winger but have nothing personal against Christians or muslims I shared that link of Assam because in 2001 there were 6 muslim majority districts in Assam now it has become 9 - all districts bordering Bengal - you've to be naive to believe this has got nothing to do with unchecked infiltration


Its almost Muslim/Christian vs Hindu in Kerala,Our minds are deeply divided,Sad but true..
We have nothing against Hindus of Kerala,They are our blood brothers..Our only issue is with the big mouthed internet sanghis.They know they can't do anything against us in Kerala..So they are using social medias as a tool to abuse us,just check any websites,twitter,facebook handle owned by Kerala sanghis..yes,They have the upper hand in social media platforms because of support they are getting from other Indian hindu groups(This very PDF is a perfect example)..
We do accept criticisms,but never ever forgive anyone who abuse our forefathers,questioning our patriotism,calling us non Indians and refugees..



ranjeet said:


> Zaara ghunghat to uthao inka.


for what??
They are only paid coolies doing for some money..Culprits are those rich influential pawn broker Gujarati patel groups who are misusing these poor biharis for rioting..


----------



## Styx

Rain Man said:


> An off-topic post!


LOL, on so many levels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Samudra Manthan said:


> Niqaab zaroor utheraga inkka. Massive intelligence failure though that BJP failed to predict this move by INC and AAP.
> 
> Maharashtra Cong has warned of a similar agitation in Maharashtra.



Unlike congress BJP does not use IB for keeping track of political rivals, and that is the way it should be. CBI should not be used for controlling political rivals either. 

No doubt there are some who beg for it 



magudi said:


> Ok i don't really know much about situation in Kerala but since we don't here news of tensions or religious strife from the state i thought everything was all good.Am a Right-winger but have nothing personal against Christians or muslims I shared that link of Assam because in 2001 there were 6 muslim majority districts in Assam now it has become 9 - all districts bordering Bengal - you've to be naive to believe this has got nothing to do with unchecked infiltration



LOL.... don' be such a retard and try and "prove" hindooos don't hate christians and muslims in kerala. 

There are some who wants to believe this so that it provides them a justification for their hate and bigotry. This is similar to pakistan's justification for their hate for India / Hindoos. They have convinced themselves of all kind of $hit  

Some will do anything to hand on to their privileges....... the very fact that they rejoice in their privileges proves they are no way ethical or moral, so why do you want to beg for his understanding ? Get a grip on reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Makaramarma said:


> Unlike congress BJP does not use IB for keeping track of political rivals, and that is the way it should be. CBI should not be used for controlling political rivals either.
> 
> No doubt there are some who beg for it



This is beyond party politics and spills over into national security issue. The seculars are planning anarchy across the country. Read some reports there are 6000 Jats trained in arms ready to be unleashed in Haryana for a repeat of Gujarat. Same with Maharashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> This is beyond party politics and spills over into national security issue. The seculars are planning anarchy across the country. Read some reports there are 6000 Jats trained in arms ready to be unleashed in Haryana for a repeat of Gujarat. Same with Maharashtra.



You think they would fond that out by now . Especially with d oval at the healm


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> You think they would fond that out by now . Especially with d oval at the healm



Sure, there were rumors they were trying such a thing before but have you seen any action on that front yet? Is Gujarat not a proof that they did not act on any info they had?


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> There are some who wants to believe this so that it provides them a justification for their hate and bigotry. This is similar to pakistan's justification for their hate for India / Hindoos. They have convinced themselves of all kind of $hit
> 
> Some will do anything to hand on to their privileges.......


hahahahaha
Hello,Vanakam,Namaskaram,Namasthe who is preaching??..that too about hate and bigotry??Are you the very same lord manvan??...I have seen your so called 'lovable' posts regarding Sikhs,Sikhism,Guru Nanak and Bengalis..so much love,respect and affection for other religion and cultures..


----------



## Makaramarma

Samudra Manthan said:


> This is beyond party politics and spills over into national security issue. The seculars are planning anarchy across the country. Read some reports there are 6000 Jats trained in arms ready to be unleashed in Haryana for a repeat of Gujarat. Same with Maharashtra.



This is just repressed anger against "reservation". 

Rather than blame the protesters (patels or Jats), India should be listening to them. Its time to start a serious rethink on "reservation" and start curtailing its abuse and link it to economic realities. 

Otherwise this will just keep growing in the coming days. Modi just happened to inherit it.



mooppan said:


> hahahahaha
> Hello,Vanakam,Namaskaram,Namasthe who is preaching??..that too about hate and bigotry??Are you the very same lord manvan??...I have seen your so called 'lovable' posts regarding Sikhs,Sikhism,Guru Nanak and Bengalis..so much love,respect and affection for other religion and cultures..



OMG ...... are you just about to award me a "Certificate " ?  .......... no thank you.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Makaramarma said:


> This is just repressed anger against "reservation".
> 
> Rather than blame the protesters (patels or Jats), India should be listening to them. Its time to start a serious rethink on "reservation" and start curtailing its abuse and link it to economic realities.
> 
> Otherwise this will just keep growing in the coming days. Modi just happened to inherit it.



If you think that then you are living in a la-la land. Nobody here is blaming Patels or Jats. This is clearly manufactured chaos/riot striking at the heart of Hindu consolidation. The only way the seculars figured to dismantle Modi regime. If you think Modi can dismantle reservation and still hold on to the govt, then it is just further proof you are divorced from reality.


----------



## Makaramarma

Samudra Manthan said:


> If you think that then you are living in a la-la land. Nobody here is blaming Patels or Jats. This is clearly manufactured chaos/riot striking at the heart of Hindu consolidation. The only way the seculars figured to dismantle Modi regime. If you think Modi can dismantle reservation and still hold on to the govt, then it is just further proof you are divorced from reality.



What kind of rubbish strawman argument is that ? Did not expect this from you. You of all people should know better than pull such a stunt on me. 

This Image is not "Manufactured anger", it is a doze of reality. Why refuse to face reality ? 







Why blame the "secular parties" if they are seeking to ride this anger ? That is just smart politics. 

Somebody WILL ride it, THAT is inevitable. If not Modi, then AAP or CONgress.


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> OMG ...... are you just about to award me a "Certificate " ?  .......... no thank you.


no darling,But you have no rights to call others bigots or preaching about Indian cultural values because you yourself is the biggest of all..Its like some jihadi john calling yakub memon a terrorist..
I could understand your hate and frustration for Abrahamics like us But for Sikhs and Bengalis??..I am not tagging any Bengali or Sikh members here..


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Makaramarma said:


> What kind of rubbish strawman argument is that ? Did not expect this from you. You of all people should know better than pull such a stunt on me.
> 
> This Image is not "Manufactured anger", it is a doze of reality. Why refuse to face reality ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why blame the "secular parties" if they are seeking to ride this anger ? That is just smart politics.
> 
> Somebody WILL ride it, THAT is inevitable. If not Modi, then AAP or CONgress.



You need to update yourself. Villagers were promised money to gather to the venue without any knowledge about the agenda. The crowds vacated in 2-3 hours once they came to know the subject matter. The goons caught burning places were all from Delhi/Bihar. No Patels in them.

Patels are one the richest communities in Gujarat and you are saying they are aggrieved over some reservation issue?

All the prominent Patel groups withdrew their support once they knew CM and PMO were being targeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> no darling,But you have no rights to call others bigots or preaching about Indian cultural values because you yourself is the biggest of all..Its like some jihadi john calling yakub memon a terrorist..
> I could understand your hate and frustration for Abrahamics like us But for Sikhs and Bengalis??..I am not tagging any Bengali or Sikh members here..



I call bigots out when I see traces of bigotry in them. In your case there is more than a trace. 

I have abused mallu's more than abrahamics, sikhs and bengali's  ....... so that must mean I hate mallus too, right ? :lol



Samudra Manthan said:


> You need to update yourself. Villagers were promised money to gather to the venue without any knowledge about the agenda. The crowds vacated in 2-3 hours once they came to know the subject matter. The goons caught burning places were all from Delhi/Bihar. No Patels in them.
> 
> Patels are one the richest communities in Gujarat and you are saying they are aggrieved over some reservation issue?
> 
> All the prominent Patel groups withdrew their support once they knew CM and PMO were being targeted.



I am updated. Villagers are not simpletons who will do anything for money. 

One one hand you are saying Patels are the richest community and in the same tone you are claiming that they sat in the hot summer sun for a few hundred bucks  . Why would they do that ? 

The crowd vacated once they meeting became ANTI BJP, and tried to shift the FOCUS of the meeting away from reservation. Everything said and done, they are Pro Hindutva and Pro BJP, but their demands are legitimate in their eyes. 

Bihari's may be the one's doing the burning, but that crowd you see re not full of Bihari's they are full of Patels.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Makaramarma said:


> I call bigots out when I see traces of bigotry in them. In your case there is more than a trace.
> 
> I have abused mallu's more than abrahamics, sikhs and bengali's  ....... so that must mean I hate mallus too, right ? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I am updated. Villagers are not simpletons who will do anything for money.
> 
> One one hand you are saying Patels are the richest community and in the same tone you are claiming that they sat in the hot summer sun for a few hundred bucks  . Why would they do that ?
> 
> The crowd vacated once they meeting became ANTI BJP, and tried to shift the FOCUS of the meeting away from reservation. Everything said and done, they are Pro Hindutva and Pro BJP, but their demands are legitimate in their eyes.
> 
> Bihari's may be the one's doing the burning, but that crowd you see re not full of Bihari's they are full of Patels.



Here is what I am saying reservation is a sore issue but not such a sore point that it will cause Gujarat to burn. Hey 5 lakhs people gathering for a peaceful rally is far far different that what ensued in Gujarat. Patels are not so angry that they would burn down Gujarat for it.



Makaramarma said:


> I call bigots out when I see traces of bigotry in them. In your case there is more than a trace.
> 
> I have abused mallu's more than abrahamics, sikhs and bengali's  ....... so that must mean I hate mallus too, right ? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I am updated. Villagers are not simpletons who will do anything for money.
> 
> One one hand you are saying Patels are the richest community and in the same tone you are claiming that they sat in the hot summer sun for a few hundred bucks  . Why would they do that ?
> 
> The crowd vacated once they meeting became ANTI BJP, and tried to shift the FOCUS of the meeting away from reservation. Everything said and done, they are Pro Hindutva and Pro BJP, but their demands are legitimate in their eyes.
> 
> Bihari's may be the one's doing the burning, but that crowd you see re not full of Bihari's they are full of Patels.



Again, Hindu consolidation does not mean there will be no differences among groups of Hindus, but does that mean it will result in chaos and anarchy? I doubt it. What is happening now is manufactured anarchy.


----------



## Makaramarma

Samudra Manthan said:


> Here is what I am saying reservation is a sore issue but not such a sore point that it will cause Gujarat to burn. Hey 5 lakhs people gathering for a peaceful rally is far far different that what ensued in Gujarat. Patels are not so angry that they would burn down Gujarat for it.



I agree with that, its unlikely that the patels will resort to such violence without any significant reason, and especially when there CM of Gujarat is a Patel  

That was clearly a case of some political party seeking to escalate matters, but the issue is a hot issue ready for exploitation by any political party. So it should not be seen as a gimmick. The anger is real and the matter must be resolved with political maturity, not ham handed police action.



Samudra Manthan said:


> Again, Hindu consolidation does not mean there will be no differences among groups of Hindus, but does that mean it will result in chaos and anarchy? I doubt it. What is happening now is manufactured anarchy.



I agree, the anarchy is manufactured.


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> I call bigots out when I see traces of bigotry in them. In your case there is more than a trace.
> 
> I have abused mallu's more than abrahamics, sikhs and bengali's  ....... so that must mean I hate mallus too, right ? :


You are free to criticize anything But within limits..Abusing sikh gurus,Jesus,Mary, or any religious figures or insulting great personalities like Subash Chandra Boss or calling Bengalis as anti Indians is not the right way to criticize..
I do attack sanghis and hindus in this forum But never uttered a single word that hurts their religious sentiments..


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Makaramarma said:


> I agree with that, its unlikely that the patels will resort to such violence without any significant reason, and especially when there CM of Gujarat is a Patel
> 
> That was clearly a case of some political party seeking to escalate matters, but the issue is a hot issue ready for exploitation by any political party. So it should not be seen as a gimmick. The anger is real and the matter must be resolved with political maturity, not ham handed police action.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the anarchy is manufactured.



The police was not ham handed. Once the crowd left the venue, HP's goons started burning up places to escalate the matter. There is nothing which can be done is such a situation but react the way Guj govt and police did.


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> You are free to criticize anything But within limits..Abusing sikh gurus,Jesus,Mary, or any religious figures or insulting great personalities like Subash Chandra Boss or calling Bengalis as anti Indians is not the right way to criticize..
> I do attack sanghis and hindus in this forum But never uttered a single word that hurts their religious sentiments..



There are NO LIMITS to free speech, ESPECIALLY on the internet. 

I have a consistent policy of giving back better than I receive. So the next time some smart alec tries to directly or indirectly blame Hinduism, I will reply back in the same tone. Expect no Mercy.



Samudra Manthan said:


> The police was not ham handed. Once the crowd left the venue, HP's goons started burning up places to escalate the matter. There is nothing which can be done is such a situation but react the way Guj govt and police did.



Again I agree, but the people who planed "direct action" managed to gain the community sympathy for the moment. Significant propaganda is required to demolish this sympathy. e.g. highlighting the Bihari origin of the violent protesters. But 'secular" media will not spread this news. So its politics all over again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

hello @micky


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Makaramarma said:


> Again I agree, but the people who planed "direct action" managed to gain the community sympathy for the moment. Significant propaganda is required to demolish this sympathy. e.g. highlighting the Bihari origin of the violent protesters. But 'secular" media will not spread this news. So its politics all over again.



I do not think there is any sympathy from the Gujaratis themselves for what is happening there now. In fact the Gujjus I spoke to said Kejriwal is involved in this. They are far too wise to fall for such tricks. Secular media though is behaving as is its wont. Of course there will always be the likes of Mallika Sarabhai and other AAPtards who will both buy and peddle secular lies.


----------



## micky

yes i am here..... watching all the treads


magudi said:


> hello @micky



i ve created on xl sheet for rajya sabha mp calculation .... how to post it here........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> Significant propaganda is required to demolish this sympathy. e.g. highlighting the Bihari origin of the violent protesters. But 'secular" media will not spread this news. So its politics all over again.


never,won't.
It may create anti bihari sentiments among Gujaratis...Indian medias are known for twisting and exaggerating anything...Same like situation was happened to poor Tamils living in Southern Karnataka in 1991..


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> never,won't.
> It may create anti bihari sentiments among Gujaratis...Indian medias are known for twisting and exaggerating anything...Same like situation was happened to poor Tamils living in Southern Karnataka in 1991..



Bihari constitute a significant work force in Gujarat so any such anti Bihari sentiment is unlikely. Besides Bihari's already have a poor reputation pan India, so its not like Gujarati's are unaware of their uncouth behaviour. 

Tamil's OTOH have a good reputation as hard workers and honest folks (for most parts) and non violent folks.


----------



## Star Wars

Why should patels be concerned over some reservation issue when they are businessmen ?

This is quiet clearly manufactured riots.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636145223509262336
LOL. Don't know whether that is a parody account or authentic one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

micky said:


> y
> 
> i ve created on xl sheet for rajya sabha mp calculation .... how to post it here........



Post screenshot


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> Why should patels be concerned over some reservation issue when they are businessmen ?
> 
> This is quiet clearly manufactured riots.



In the real world, not all "Brahmins" are rich and prosperous or even intelligent or educated. Same holds true for Patels.

When they see the neighbours kids get a better life than their kids even after scoring lesser marks, the anger is natural.

32 pc industries shut or sick in Gujarat - The Times of India

Gujarat model of development draws flak - NEW DELHI - The Hindu

In Gujarat, 9% SMEs shut down operations: State govt official | Business Standard News

You cannot punish people or their children for having courage to become entrepreneurs. They too would like Job Security or income security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## micky

magudi said:


> Post screenshot


what a solution ji . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> In the real world, not all "Brahmins" are rich and prosperous or even intelligent or educated. Same holds true for Patels.
> 
> When they see the neighbours kids get a better life than their kids even after scoring lesser marks, the anger is natural.
> 
> 32 pc industries shut or sick in Gujarat - The Times of India
> 
> Gujarat model of development draws flak - NEW DELHI - The Hindu
> 
> In Gujarat, 9% SMEs shut down operations: State govt official | Business Standard News
> 
> You cannot punish people or their children for having courage to become entrepreneurs. They too would like Job Security or income security.



So what.... You burn the state to he ground ? Not everyone can get govt. Job they have to live with that and fight to remove reservation not engage in this nonsense.

Do you see me running around burning things just I belong in gen class ?


----------



## micky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636575747856068614

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## micky

uttar pradesh and uttarkhand changed..... my mistake


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636575747856068614



Who the hell runs that handle ?


----------



## micky

so in 2016 the rajya sabha mps strength will be like this 
NDA = 71
bjp = 67

INC = 63

note = 2016 assembly election result taken as how much seats parties having right now.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636575747856068614



Lol.who runs this thing


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636575747856068614


that's a parody handle


----------



## micky

and in 2018 will be like this
NDA = 69
bjp = 65
inc = 49


if in case BJP perform well in all the upcoming elections including assam, bihar, karnataka, uttar pradesh, tamilnadu and west bengal there may be a chance to get 105 seats in 2018.

by including all the parties the NDA will be 120 to 125....
touch and go........ for majority in upper house


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> Bihari constitute a significant work force in Gujarat so any such anti Bihari sentiment is unlikely. Besides Bihari's already have a poor reputation pan India, so its not like Gujarati's are unaware of their uncouth behaviour.
> 
> Tamil's OTOH have a good reputation as hard workers and honest folks (for most parts) and non violent folks.


Actually Tamils were majority in Bangalore city until 1990's,before delimitation,Still older city parts are more or less Tamil majority,for eg-Ulsoor,Cantonment etc..
I heard they(patel)start attacking Dalits??..Biharis most probably were hired and used by patel groups..There are many Bihari construction in Kerala too,never heard about any riots caused by them yet..Their only bad reputation is 'pan parag chewing'..
Regarding Gujarati settus-They are often portrayed as greedy,cunning in South Indian films,and its true to a certain extent(no offense.).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temp1994

@magudi @Star Wars @Echo_419 @ranjeet @Kadambawarrior [USER=24361]@Bang Galore @Tridibans @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @saurav @IndoCarib @sarthakganguly


Is it only me or you people too think that OROP is a minefield for government. I mean 10,000 crore Rupees is an heavy financial burden, but it would be nothing in comparison to 4-5 lac crore that Govt may have to spend on Pensions, if all govt servants demand for OROP. 

And be assured, Once OROP is granted to Military, other govt servants under leadership of Congress would launch agitation for OROP. How would government deal with that?

On this forum, @Star Wars is blaming Jaitely for blocking OROP, but if you give a though to repercussions, Jaitely is right in blocking it.[/USER]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

micky said:


> View attachment 250634
> 
> 
> View attachment 250635
> 
> 
> View attachment 250636
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250637
> 
> 
> View attachment 250638
> 
> 
> View attachment 250639


thampi,Kerala sattai sabai la moththamaaga 141 seats irukaanga(140+1 nominated anglo Indian representative)..adhai madhiri Karnataka la vandhu 225(224+1 Anglo Indian)..koncham paathukongaa..


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> So what.... You burn the state to he ground ? Not everyone can get govt. Job they have to live with that and fight to remove reservation not engage in this nonsense.
> 
> Do you see me running around burning things just I belong in gen class ?



LOL....... why are you asking me this question you freak ? I am not a Patel. 



mooppan said:


> Actually Tamils were majority in Bangalore city until 1990's,before delimitation,Still older city parts are more or less Tamil majority,for eg-Ulsoor,Cantonment etc..
> I heard they(patel)start attacking Dalits??..Biharis most probably were hired and used by patel groups..There are many Bihari construction in Kerala too,never heard about any riots caused by them yet..Their only bad reputation is 'pan parag chewing'..
> Regarding Gujarati settus-They are often portrayed as greedy,cunning in South Indian films,and its true to a certain extent(no offense.).



Provide link to show "patels" attacked "dalits"


----------



## magudi

temp1994 said:


> @magudi @Star Wars @Echo_419 @ranjeet @Kadambawarrior [USER=24361]@Bang Galore @Tridibans @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @saurav @IndoCarib @sarthakganguly
> 
> 
> Is it only me or you people too think that OROP is a minefield for government. I mean 10,000 crore Rupees is an heavy financial burden, but it would be nothing in comparison to 4-5 lac crore that Govt may have to spend on Pensions, if all govt servants demand for OROP.
> 
> And be assured, Once OROP is granted to Military, other govt servants under leadership of Congress would launch agitation for OROP. How would government deal with that?
> 
> On this forum, @Star Wars is blaming Jaitely for blocking OROP, but if you give a though to repercussions, Jaitely is right in blocking it.[/USER]



Modi should have done his homework before promising stuff 

My thread a while ago The bitter truth about OROP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makaramarma

magudi said:


> Modi should have done his homework before promising stuff
> 
> My thread a while ago The bitter truth about OROP



True, Its really a loose loose situation. Even after granting OROP the forces are unlikely to be happy and will be cribbing for ever about being "betrayed". 

Modi did step into a minefield that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

temp1994 said:


> @magudi @Star Wars @Echo_419 @ranjeet @Kadambawarrior [USER=24361]@Bang Galore @Tridibans @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @saurav @IndoCarib @sarthakganguly
> 
> 
> Is it only me or you people too think that OROP is a minefield for government. I mean 10,000 crore Rupees is an heavy financial burden, but it would be nothing in comparison to 4-5 lac crore that Govt may have to spend on Pensions, if all govt servants demand for OROP.
> 
> And be assured, Once OROP is granted to Military, other govt servants under leadership of Congress would launch agitation for OROP. How would government deal with that?
> 
> On this forum, @Star Wars is blaming Jaitely for blocking OROP, but if you give a though to repercussions, Jaitely is right in blocking it.[/USER]



Agreed a developing country like ours cannot afford such a burden


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> LOL....... why are you asking me this question you freak ? I am not a patel



Then why did you reply to me the first place ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636819849419714561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

Such two faced hypocrites. And people still support them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Agreed a developing country like ours cannot afford such a burden


How much would that be per year when it came in $$ for orop ?


----------



## micky

mooppan said:


> thampi,Kerala sattai sabai la moththamaaga 141 seats irukaanga(140+1 nominated anglo Indian representative)..adhai madhiri Karnataka la vandhu 225(224+1 Anglo Indian)..koncham paathukongaa..


okey theriama pottuten...... correct pannikkren



mooppan said:


> thampi,Kerala sattai sabai la moththamaaga 141 seats irukaanga(140+1 nominated anglo Indian representative)..adhai madhiri Karnataka la vandhu 225(224+1 Anglo Indian)..koncham paathukongaa..


how do you know i am from tamilnadu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


>


LOL what's going on here ?


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> LOL what's going on here ?



A delegation of Sufi Scholars calls on the Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, in New Delhi on August 27, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Roybot said:


>



Fake Muslims


----------



## magudi

lights,Camera,Inaction!


----------



## Levina

eowyn said:


> who runs this twitter handle .. ..?





magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636575747856068614





Star Wars said:


> Who the hell runs that handle ?



The 2nd admin of PDF.


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> The 2nd admin of PDF.



If i were you i'd be making sadhya rather than blabbering in here


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> If i were you i'd be making sadhya rather than blabbering in here


8:30am UAE time.
I began cooking things last nite. 

Jao apni wifey ko help Karo. 

Happy onam!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

micky said:


> how do you know i am from tamilnadu


Mannichudunga..Andha rakasiyathai inge velipadaiya solla mudiyaadu..athu appadiye irukkattum...



Makaramarma said:


> Provide link to show "patels" attacked "dalits"


links enu siglilla..ninne vond malayala news channel nalli nodideeni..aa suddi nijaanaa sulloo gottilla..adikke nimmanna kelide..


----------



## magudi

@temp1994 One Rank One Pension Talks Break Down, Veterans to Boycott War Event

They are seeking yearly revision as opposed to proposed 5 year revisions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> Mannichudunga..Andha rakasiyathai inge velipadaiya solla mudiyaadu..athu appadiye irukkattum...
> 
> links enu siglilla..ninne vond malayala news channel nalli nodideeni..aa suddi nijaanaa sulloo gottilla..adikke nimmanna kelide..



Stick to english when replying to me. To cut it short, you have no links, only "Claims" designed to provoke and split Hindutva along caste lines.


----------



## Star Wars

This is stupid. The orop protesters defenitly have political backing

Now hardik patel wants to remove reservation ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> This is stupid. The orop protesters defenitly have political backing



What happened ?


----------



## saurav

OROP will soon start loosing public support. This yearly revision policy may not be easily accepted.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> What happened ?



Yearly revision. They are making a public spectacle by making it hard for govt. To negotiate.

They already lost a lot of support .


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Seems our army veterans want an Army with a country. Cannibalize India just like Pakistani army does. All live for the army and only army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## micky

mooppan said:


> Mannichudunga..Andha rakasiyathai inge velipadaiya solla mudiyaadu..athu appadiye irukkattum...
> 
> 
> links enu siglilla..ninne vond malayala news channel nalli nodideeni..aa suddi nijaanaa sulloo gottilla..adikke nimmanna kelide..


why??? do you know me?


----------



## Makaramarma

Samudra Manthan said:


> Seems our army veterans want an Army with a country. Cannibalize India just like Pakistani army does. All live for the army and only army.



You can't blame them for asking, after all they have been taken for a ride for a long long time. 

Its for the political leadership to offer a solution and put an end to this nonsense. Its the lack of decision making which is fuelling the fire.


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> You can't blame them for asking, after all they have been taken for a ride for a long long time.
> 
> Its for the political leadership to offer a solution and put an end to this nonsense. Its the lack of decision making which is fuelling the fire.



So in return they take the govt. For a ride with their redicules demands ? This is nothing but the lutyans brainwashing them.


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> So in return they take the govt. For a ride with their redicules demands ? This is nothing but the lutyans brainwashing them.



That is a childish view of reality. Standard rule of ANY Negotiations is to take extreme positions and then work your way to the middle.


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> That is a childish view of reality. Standard rule of ANY Negotiations is to take extreme positions and then work your way to the middle.



This negociation has been going on for months now. If the army veterans are unwilling to negotiate then it's the fault of the army men not the govt. Army men already receive a lot of facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> This negociation has been going on for months now. If the army veterans are unwilling to negotiate then it's the fault of the army men not the govt. Army men already receive a lot of facilities.



IF the Negotiations are going on then the protests are part of that Negotiations. 

Which means the army men are negotiating, its the govt. fault for not taking a decision. Any facilities received by the army men is their Right, not Charity. So really no one has any business commenting on it.


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> IF the Negotiations are going on then the protests are part of that Negotiations.
> 
> Which means the army men are negotiating, its the govt. fault for not taking a decision. Any facilities received by the army men is their Right, not Charity. So really no one has any business commenting on it.



There is not negociation
This is plain black mailing. If the army men are unwilling to be flexible and playing on people's emotions for an increase in pensions. Then this is stupid and redicules. Can't always blame govt. If everyone started hunger strike for orop. What is govt. Supposed to do ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> There is not negociation
> This is plain black mailing. If the army men are unwilling to be flexible and playing on people's emotions for an increase in pensions. Then this is stupid and redicules. Can't always blame govt. If everyone started hunger strike for orop. What would govt. Do ?



LOL....again you sound like a child protesting that the world is not "fair"  

Negotiations is all about using ALL the tricks in the book to get yourself a good deal. The govt. has show itself a poor negotiator by failing to counter the negotiation tactics adopted by the Army Vetrans. 

If the govt. cannot do what it is supposed to do, then maybe it should step down and let someone more competent take over. The real world is not so forgiving of weakness or of incompetence. 

If the govt. keeps asking "which should I do" then its game over for the govt. They bloody well know what to do and how to handle the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Their rights have limits. Does not mean we go bankrupt giving them their right


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> Their rights have limits. Does not mean we go bankrupt giving them their right



Which is why the need of the hour is a *decision*. As long as we do not DEFINE the LIMITS, there are No Limits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temp1994

magudi said:


> @temp1994 One Rank One Pension Talks Break Down, Veterans to Boycott War Event
> 
> They are seeking yearly revision as opposed to proposed 5 year revisions



I say let them boycott.

They seem to be blinded by their sectarian interest and are not appreciating the fact that providing OROP in itself is a massive burden. Demanding yearly increase on top of it is ludicrous. If revisions occur every 5 years,there is a chance that government could fend off OROP demand from other Government servants as other government servants only have 20 years of pension as they usually retire at their full term of 62 years and OROP revised once in five year would not make much difference to their payouts. But annual appreciation of pension would lead to a complete strike by other government employees for same demand.


Modi was a fool to promise OROP when no one else was promising it ,and he did not needed veteran's support to win election. Right wingers are famous for shooting their own foot because they could not think straight on emotive issues. 

I suspect this OROP ,if accepted in totality, would become cause for downfall of this government. Congress would never let this juicy opportunity go by and would mobilize all public servants in massive strike.Modi would fight one strike after another for rest of his term and would not be able to do any work, thus leading to loss in next general election.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> LOL....again you sound like a child protesting that the world is not "fair"
> 
> Negotiations is all about using ALL the tricks in the book to get yourself a good deal. The govt. has show itself a poor negotiator by failing to counter the negotiation tactics adopted by the Army Vetrans.
> 
> If the govt. cannot do what it is supposed to do, then maybe it should step down and let someone more competent take over. The real world is not so forgiving of weakness or of incompetence.
> 
> If the govt. keeps asking "which should I do" then its game over for the govt. They bloody well know what to do and how to handle the situation.


Lol...You are indeed an idiot. You cannot negotiate with people who are unwilling to negotiate.

If one side is unwilling to negotiate . It's no longer a negociation. It's whining , black mail

Army men should be ignored abd govt. Should impliment orop on what they feel is right.



Makaramarma said:


> Which is why the need of the hour is a *decision*. As long as we do not DEFINE the LIMITS, there are No Limits.



Ignore the protesters. Simple


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> Lol...You are indeed an idiot. You cannot negotiate with people who are unwilling to negotiate.
> 
> If one side is unwilling to negotiate . It's no longer a negociation. It's whining , black mail
> 
> Army men should be ignored abd govt. Should impliment orop on what they feel is right.
> 
> Ignore the protesters. Simple



LOL..... calling me names will not suffice, you have to prove I am an "idiot"  

If there is no negotiations, then there should be a decision you moron. 

If there is neither, then the protests is valid. You cannot be the judge and jury as *how *the army men should negotiate. That is their privilege. They can do what they want in a free country. 

If the decision to end OROP was taken without negotiating with the vetrans, what was the need now to start negotiating with them ? 

Since the govt. already fell into the trap by opening the door to negotiation, they have no choice but to keep negotiating. If the govt. has willing handed over their balls in the veterans hands, then why blame the veterans for yanking it for their benefit ?


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> LOL..... calling me names will not suffice, you have to prove I am an "idiot"
> 
> If there is no negotiations, then there should be a decision you moron.
> 
> If there is neither, then the protests is valid. You cannot be the judge and jury as *how *the army men should negotiate. That is their privilege. They can do what they want in a free country.
> 
> If the decision to end OROP was taken without negotiating with the vetrans, what was the need now to start negotiating with them ?
> 
> Since the govt. already fell into the trap by opening the door to negotiation, they have no choice but to keep negotiating. If the govt. has willing handed over their balls in the veterans hands, then why blame the veterans for yanking it for their benefit ?



And calling me names will suffice ? Lol what kind of a tool are you ?

When protesters say give orop the way I want or I starve to death, then I dont need to be a judge and jury. It is irrational and stupid. They have the freedom to be stupid in this country just don't expect anyone to fall for it.

Govt. tried negociation to see of there could be an agreement. If negociation fails and protesters are unwilling to budge then you ignore them.

Govt. Tried their best to convince and go along with the army men. If they act stubborn and foolish. It's the fault of the army vets.


----------



## Makaramarma

temp1994 said:


> I say let them boycott.
> 
> They seem to be blinded by their sectarian interest and are not appreciating the fact that providing OROP in itself is a massive burden. Demanding yearly increase on top of it is ludicrous. If revisions occur every 5 years,there is a chance that government could fend off OROP demand from other Government servants as other government servants only have 20 years of pension as they usually retire at their full term of 62 years and OROP revised once in five year would not make much difference to their payouts. But annual appreciation of pension would lead to a complete strike by other government employees for same demand.
> 
> 
> Modi was a fool to promise OROP when no one else was promising it ,and he did not needed veteran's support to win election. Right wingers are famous for shooting their own foot because they could not think straight on emotive issues.
> 
> I suspect this OROP ,if accepted in totality, would become cause for downfall of this government. Congress would never let this juicy opportunity go by and would mobilize all public servants in massive strike.Modi would fight one strike after another for rest of his term and would not be able to do any work, thus leading to loss in next general election.



Modi made a blunder by allowing negotiations for OROP. He should have held internal consultations and taken a decisions. Now things have spun out of his control and he has no one to blame but himself.



Star Wars said:


> And calling me names will suffice ? Lol what kind of a tool are you ? When protesters say givee orop the way I want or I starve to death
> Then I do t need to be judge and jury. It is irrational and stupid. They have the freedom to be stupid in this country just don't expect anyone to fall for it.
> 
> They tried negociation to see of there could be an agreement. If negociation fails and protesters are unwilling to budge then you ignore them.
> 
> Govt. Tried their best to convince and go along with the army men. If they act stubborn
> Ignore them



You started the name calling, I was just returning the favour. 

Only ignoring them will now be political suicide. 

End of the day they are Army vetrans and they will get media coverage and public sympathy. Bihar elections is coming up and BJP cannot afford to took either weak or short change the vetrans. 

Modi did not expect the Veterans to play politics and screw him, but they just did. Now he will just have to deal with that .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> Modi made a blunder by allowing negotiations for OROP. He should have held internal consultations and taken a decisions. Now things have spun out of his control and he has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> 
> 
> You started the name calling, I was just returning the favour.
> 
> Only ignoring them will now be political suicide.
> 
> End of the day they are Army vetrans and they will get media coverage and public sympathy. Bihar elections is coming up and BJP cannot afford to took either weak or short change the vetrans.
> 
> Modi did not expect the Veterans to play politics and screw him, but they just did. Now he will just have to deal with that .



You complaineed about name calling and you call names? You indeed are a hypocryt. 

Vets have lost public sympathy . People are not stupid. The more they act stubborn the more they loose support. It's obvious both in the forum and social media.

Vets played politics over something they should not have and in essence lost a lot of support on their cause. Don't expect the public to fall for this. They have also put the indian military into politics for their own personal reasons.


----------



## micky

*Exclusive: I will present BJP with 52 MLAs, says ex-Assam minister Himanta ...*
Firstpost - ‎4 hours ago‎

Before his gradual fallout with his boss Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi since, former state minister and Congress leader Himanta Biswa Sarma rose quickly in in state politics and had a reputation for bringing in efficiency even in government ministries.

As education and health minister he effectively implemented UPA flagship programme National Rural Health Mission and managed to ensure the TET examination for recruitment of teachers in government schools in large numbers was carried out transparently.


Often regarded as Gogoi's confidant, Sarma's stature was a source of jealousy for many of his colleagues as he rose in influence. However, with the emergence of Gaurav Gogoi, who is Lok Sabha MP from Kaliabor seat in the political scenario in 2011, Biswa was perceived to having become more insecure.

The relationship soured and Sarma finally quit the Gogoi cabinet in July 2014. He dramatically claimed to have the support of 38 MLAs and paraded them before then Assam governor JB Patnaik. But with time Sarma realised all his confabulations with Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi, Congress Lok Sabha leader Mallikarjun Kharge and Congress general secretary in-charge for Assam, CP Joshi, wouldn't help in his political rise.

Finally on 23 August this year, Sarma was at 11 Ashoka Road, New Delhi, the residence of BJP president Amit Shah accompanied by Assam BJP chief Siddhartha Bhattacharya. The former Congress minister would be formally inducted into BJP at a public rally in Guwahati on Friday. Here are some execerpts from an exclusive interview with him:

*Although Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi has called you an "opportunist" after you left Congress for BJP, he also termed you as the "blue-eyed boy"?*

Is it the way to treat a blue-eyed boy? If this is the manner a blue-eyed boy is treated, the definition of blue-eyed boy needs to be changed. Since his son (Gaurav Gogoi) entered politics, the chief minister started being mean and did not offer the minimum courtesy to his colleagues.

*You were one of the most successful ministers in Tarun Gogoi's three tenures. Your work in the state ministries of finance, education and health is still lauded. Do you think without support from the chief minister you would have succeeded?*

Since 2011 there was no freedom for me to work independently. He was an obstacle. There is proof in official notes on how Tarun Gogoi created problems in the Teachers Eligibility Test method. He even objected to reforms in the health and education sector. Now he is trying to undo all the good work that we did without much support from him.

*How many of your supporters are moving with you to the BJP?*

BJP is an established party. I would present them an a la carte menu of 52 MLAs. It is for them to decide whom they want to bring in. It would be impractical to expect them to induct everyone at the cost of their own prospective candidates. I am sure they would also have someone in their mind from my constituency Jalukbari.

*Even when there were talks of your joining the BJP earlier, a section of state leaders and MPs from that party did not like the idea of having you as their colleague. Are you sure everyone in the BJP is happy with your entry?*

Since 2012 itself Gauhati MP Bijoya Chakravarty was keen to have me in the BJP. State BJP president Siddhartha Bhattacharya played a key role in the process now. There is no opposition or a single voice of dissent within BJP over my entry. Everyone is encouraging me instead.

*What is your equation with Union Minister of State for Sports and Youth Affairs Sarbananda Sonowal? It seemed like he was not very keen to have you in BJP.*

I have known Sonowal since class 5. We have both come from Assam Agitation (of the 80s) background since our AASU (All Assam Students' Union) days. There are no differences between us.



*Who approached first -- you or the BJP?*

I have lot of mutual friends. All this was possible with help from mutual friends.

*I believe you have chalked out a roadmap for the development of Assam in the coming years. Can you elaborate on that?*

Assam is an integral part of India. We have many regional aspirations. We need to vastly improve our road and rail network. We need access to the Chittagong Port. Due to the massive 1950 Assam earthquake, Assam Agitation, the Ulfa uprising, the state went behind by many years. I have already discussed with Amit Shah that we need to have an actionable vision plan for 2016-21 to make Assam among the top five states of the country. With the able leadership of Prime Minister Narendra Modi this is quite possible.

*What do you think would is the most pressing need for the state?*

There is the immediate need to seal the India-Bangladesh border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> You complaineed about name calling and you call names? You indeed are a hypocryt.
> 
> Vets have lost public sympathy . People are not stupid. The more they act stubborn the more they loose support. It's obvious both in the forum and social media.
> 
> Vets played politics over something they should not have and in essence lost a lot of support on their cause. Don't expect the public to fall for this. They have also put the indian military into politics for their own personal reasons.



WRONG. You were the one complaining and crying and cribbing that the world is not fair, I was the one asking you to PROVE your pathetic name calling. So maybe you need to first learn what a hypocrite mean, but first learn to spell it.


----------



## Bang Galore

Makaramarma said:


> Modi made a blunder by allowing negotiations for OROP. He should have held internal consultations and taken a decisions. Now things have spun out of his control and he has no one to blame but himself. .



Some of this is an inherited problem but they should have handled the issue with the protestors with more firmness. The protestors are pretty much kicking the government around, heard one spokesperson/negotiator talk on television that they might be willing to waive off a month or two from when OPROP applies & that is because they were showing great magnanimity. This government has shown pusillanimity & that has been sensed. It won't end here even if they buckle down & surrender. More will come out demanding their flesh .

To quote Arun Shourie, there is too much interest in managing headlines, not enough in tackling the problems. Parikkar kept giving interviews, Jaitley said things earlier. Instead they should have all shut up & seen what they could or could not offer. Not like this. The government of India is literally at its knees, requesting the protestors to offer them concessions. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Makaramarma said:


> You can't blame them for asking, after all they have been taken for a ride for a long long time.
> 
> Its for the political leadership to offer a solution and put an end to this nonsense. Its the lack of decision making which is fuelling the fire.



Sorry, this is a country with majority people still self employed and self dependent. Most of us live in dirty unplanned cities without subsidized education or ration or housing unlike our Army folks and other govt employees. Time someone reminded them that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Samudra Manthan said:


> Sorry, this is a country with majority people still self employed and self dependent. Most of us live in dirty unplanned cities without subsidized education or ration or housing unlike our Army folks and other govt employees. Time someone reminded them that.



That's pretty much the point being made. That the government should have taken that call & made that decision. As long as they keep it hanging, the protestors will do whatever it takes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> WRONG. You were the one complaining and crying and cribbing that the world is not fair, I was the one asking you to PROVE your pathetic name calling. So maybe you need to first learn what a hypocrite mean, but first learn to spell it.


Awww....... did some get mad  . Don't break your key board  any one who disagrees with you is a mean evil person.


----------



## Makaramarma

Bang Galore said:


> Some of this is an inherited problem but they should have handled the issue with the protestors with more firmness. The protestors are pretty much kicking the government around, heard one spokesperson/negotiator talk on television that they might be willing to waive off a month or two from when OPROP applies & that is because they were showing great magnanimity. This government has shown pusillanimity & that has been sensed. It won't end here even if they buckle down & surrender. More will come out demanding their flesh .
> 
> To quote Arun Shourie, there is too much interest in managing headlines, not enough in tackling the problems. Parikkar kept giving interviews, Jaitley said things earlier. Instead they should have all shut up & seen what they could or could not offer. Not like this. The government of India is literally at its knees, requesting the protestors to offer them concessions. Pathetic.



Communicating is the digital age is a need of modern politics, so Shourie is wrong there. But to do so without first finding solutions is political suicide. 

But you are right, the govt. spoke too soon too much about OROP. They should have been more transparent about the problems and limits of possible solution. They failed to do that, and now its a needless political mess.



Samudra Manthan said:


> Sorry, this is a country with majority people still self employed and self dependent. Most of us live in dirty unplanned cities without subsidized education or ration or housing unlike our Army folks and other govt employees. Time someone reminded them that.



Yes it is and a decision and justification would have reminded them and the general public about that. So why is the govt. not doing it ?



Star Wars said:


> Awww....... did some get mad  . Don't break your key board  any one who disagrees with you is a mean evil person.



In your case, its just childish, ill informed and irrational

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637199515661963264
Not sure about how true this news is ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Makaramarma said:


> Communicating is the digital age is a need of modern politics, so Shourie is wrong there. But to do so without first finding solutions is political suicide.
> 
> But you are right, the govt. spoke too soon too much about OROP. They should have been more transparent about the problems and limits of possible solution. They failed to do that, and now its a needless political mess.



I'm disappointed in Parrikar. Thought he would have been the one to call the spade a bloody shovel. All he has done is to kick the ball to the FM & in turn to the PM. The PM should have been largely insulated from the fallout though I wished he had reacted decisively early . Everyday, we keep hearing about Parrikar meeting him on OROP. Parrikar should have been the one playing bad cop. Didn't expect Jaitley to take one for the team but it seems that there isn't a team at all.. Even Parrikar won't play. The Buck stops nowhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Bang Galore said:


> I'm disappointed in Parrikar. Thought he would have been the one to call the spade a bloody shovel. All he has done is to kick the ball to the FM & in turn to the PM. The PM should have been largely insulated from the fallout though I wished he had reacted decisively early . Everyday, we keep hearing about Parrikar meeting him on OROP. Parrikar should have been the one playing bad cop. Didn't expect Jaitley to take one for the team but it seems that there isn't a team at all.. Even Parrikar won't play. The Buck stops nowhere.



I think that is because they are still trying to resolve it in good faith. ....... not to mention Bihar election coming up. 

Parrikar cannot be seen as not speaking up for the Defence forces. That will erode his moral authority as the MoD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> In your case, its just childish, ill informed and irrational



What ever makes you feel better


----------



## Bang Galore

Makaramarma said:


> Parrikar cannot be seen as not speaking up for the Defence forces. That will erode his moral authority as the MoD.



While that is a valid point, there comes a time when you need to put a stop to these runaway expectations. Some of them border on the loony. If Parrikar won't (or cannot as you say) then Jaitley must. The PM must not be dragged in, that's really stupid.


----------



## JanjaWeed

I think this OROP has gone bit OTT. Veteran's are losing public support & headlines are changing their tone! It's better they take what has been offered for now.. & live to fight another day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Bang Galore said:


> While that is a valid point, there comes a time when you need to put a stop to these runaway expectations. Some of them border on the loony. If Parrikar won't (or cannot as you say) then Jaitley must. The PM must not be dragged in, that's really stupid.



I think Modi dragged himself into this by unnecessarily talking about it. Hindsight is always 20/20, even for Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

JanjaWeed said:


> I think this OROP has gone bit OTT. Veteran's are losing public support & headlines are changing their tones! It's better they take what has been offered for now.. & live to fight for another day!



Feeding frenzy. Scent of blood in the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637223851743514624

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Gst to go to select committee and land bill to go to joint session of parliament.



lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637223851743514624


Sanghi kejrival ?



Bang Galore said:


> Feeding frenzy. Scent of blood in the water.



I don't think the modi expected this. But should have been obvious that there would be some military man loyal to lutyans after all these years.


----------



## lightoftruth

Star Wars said:


> Sanghi kejrival ?
> 
> .


NDMC is under central govt. ,he wanted to take credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> NDMC is under central govt. ,he wanted to take credit.



Ooh, i have some conspiracy theories about him.


----------



## Darmashkian

Telangana excise minister brought liquor bottles to press meet to argue why govt. subsidized cheap liquor is good  ..

Looks like we could see TSASMAC(TS=Telangana state) shops all over TG selling cheap liqupr subsidized by the govt.

What an excellent use of money by KCR


----------



## lightoftruth

Star Wars said:


> Ooh, i have some conspiracy theories about him.


Churn them out they are always fun,btw this one is simple the issue was sensitive to many specially sikhs ,everyone wants credit.


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> Churn them out they are always fun,btw this one is simple the issue was sensitive to many specially sikhs ,everyone wants credit.



Actually I have conspiracy theories about aap mim and other parties.ill open it up at some time. But it's all a part of Congress mukt bharat.


----------



## homagnibhatt

Huge political earthquake in Assam . Himanta Biswa Sharma, former Congress Minister joined BJP today. 10 Congress MLA's resigned to join BJP today. It is expected 5-8 will follow suit tommorow.

This will mean Gogoi govt will be a minority govt tommorow. Options for Gogoi now. 

1) Tie up with either BPF, AGP or AIUDF to serve out rest of the term.
2) Arrange walkouts during trust vote.
3) Resign and claim victimhood & Assam goes under President's rule for the rest of the term.

1 & 2 will mean de facto political alliance for next electons in 2016. Option 3 runs the risk of opening up the outgoing govt to corruption investigations.

Not a good time fr Congress in Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

homagnibhatt said:


> Huge political earthquake in Assam . Himanta Biswa Sharma, former Congress Minister joined BJP today. 10 Congress MLA's resigned to join BJP today. It is expected 5-8 will follow suit tommorow.
> 
> This will mean Gogoi govt will be a minority govt tommorow. Options for Gogoi now.
> 
> 1) Tie up with either BPF, AGP or AIUDF to serve out rest of the term.
> 2) Arrange walkouts during trust vote.
> 3) Resign and claim victimhood & Assam goes under President's rule for the rest of the term.
> 
> 1 & 2 will mean de facto political alliance for next electons in 2016. Option 3 runs the risk of opening up the outgoing govt to corruption investigations.
> 
> Not a good time fr Congress in Assam.



Not a good time for congress at all. Congress vote share has been decreasing all over and votes shifting to regional parties. Let's see who replaces the void set by the Congress. 


Btw did anyone notice hardik patel is askin to remove reservation ? That too after taking support from nitish .


----------



## lightoftruth

Star Wars said:


> Actually I have conspiracy theories about aap mim and other parties.ill open it up at some time. But it's all a part of Congress mukt bharat.


That is going around since anna btw after AAP-Cong made govt in Delhi ,ppl gave up on it.

A better one - ever wondered why all "sickular" party's are based on family's/personality cult and are all Hindus.?


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> That is going around since anna btw after AAP-Cong made govt in Delhi ,ppl gave up on it.
> 
> A better one - ever wondered why all "sickular" party's are based on family's/personality cult and are all Hindus.?




The way aap kicked out all the leftists after his Delhi victory and bjps very lofty Delhi campaign gives me the feeling there was some underhanded deal which involved aap stealing all congress vote bank and aap kicking the leftists and commies out.


----------



## lightoftruth

Star Wars said:


> The way aap kicked out all the leftists after his Delhi victory and bjps very lofty Delhi campaign gives me the feeling there was some underhanded deal which involved aap stealing all congress vote bank and aap kicking the leftists and commies out.


 kejriwal specifically had power issues with yogi ji and 2 vakils,AAP lost a lot of volunteers and money after they left ( ngo )and bjp contested well ,spent a lot,had a lot of rally's etc ppl just didn't find a counterpart to kejriwal in bedi.AAP is more like SP "outside congressis."


----------



## Makaramarma

lightoftruth said:


> That is going around since anna btw after AAP-Cong made govt in Delhi ,ppl gave up on it.
> 
> A better one - ever wondered why all "sickular" party's are based on family's/personality cult and are all Hindus.?



Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi are most assuredly not Hindu. So is 50% of CWC. 

Mumtaaz Banerjee can hardly be called Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> kejriwal specifically had power issues with yogi ji and 2 vakils,AAP lost a lot of volunteers and money after they left ( ngo )and bjp contested well ,spent a lot,had a lot of rally's etc ppl just didn't find a counterpart to kejriwal in bedi.AAP is more like SP "outside congressis."



Actually their campaign was very lofty. They started quiet late. I just feel it's more than a coincidence. If mim cotests in Bihar without supporting the grand alliance then my conspiracy theories will only feel less conspiracy like.


----------



## lightoftruth

Makaramarma said:


> Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi are most assuredly not Hindu. So is 50% of CWC.
> 
> Mumtaaz Banerjee can hardly be called Hindu.


They all are definitely Hindus ask some minorities Btw SP =Mulayam's Yadav parivar, RJD=Lalu's yadav parivar,JDU=Nitish Kumar's party,TMC=Mamta,Assam cong=Gogoi Parivar.



Star Wars said:


> Actually their campaign was very lofty. They started quiet late. I just feel it's more than a coincidence. If mim cotests in Bihar without supporting the grand alliance then my conspiracy theories will only feel less conspiracy like.


They lack a local leader ,they will lose again if in coming 4 years they don't come up with someone capable.
MIM is a valid theory though.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637261673296859137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637262293990965248

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> They all are definitely Hindus ask some minorities Btw SP =Mulayam's Yadav parivar, RJD=Lalu's yadav parivar,JDU=Nitish Kumar's party,TMC=Mamta,Assam cong=Gogoi Parivar.
> 
> 
> They lack a local leader ,they will lose again if in coming 4 years they don't come up with someone capable.
> MIM is a valid theory though.



I also heard that some local muslI'm party took some of the votes away from congress in bang elections.


----------



## lightoftruth

Star Wars said:


> I also heard that some local muslI'm party took some of the votes away from congress in bang elections.


Not only bangalore look at some polls in maharashta as well.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637256672931508224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637258550939508736
Am enjoying this while it lasts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## magudi

Клара said:


> View attachment 251172



long time no see in here


----------



## Roybot

Клара said:


> View attachment 251172



Oh, I thought u were moving to Canberra, whereabouts in QLD? I live in Sydney, am in India/Bangladesh right now thoug, here till mid October. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Parul

magudi said:


> long time no see in here



I've bid adieu to India and don't follow Indian Politics. Neither, visit PDF these days. Hence, absent from this thread.

(I in Delhi till tomorrow, hence back here fmto kell some time)



Roybot said:


> Oh, I thought u were moving to Canberra, whereabouts in QLD? I live in Sydney, am in India/Bangladesh right now thoug, here till mid October. Let me know if you need any help.



I working here in an Embassy and recently visited Sydney. We can plan a get together someday. Sure, I will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637261673296859137
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637262293990965248



WTF is she smoking



Клара said:


> View attachment 251172



Long time no.see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Angels in Hinduism

This is what I found in my inbox today 

So after distorting Hindu gods and the very concept of 'Om'/ 'Vedas' and 'Moksha', the above site is now claiming Hindu gods are actually angels and Hinduism is distortion of Islam which is original

Scroll to the bottom and see the group of Dawah sites ...

My god.... It is crossing limits now 

@SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Nair saab @dravidianhero @Marxist @Roybot @Echo_419 @Makaramarma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makaramarma

Tridibans said:


> Angels in Hinduism
> 
> This is what I found in my inbox today
> 
> So after distorting Hindu gods and the very concept of 'Om'/ 'Vedas' and 'Moksha', the above site is now claiming Hindu gods are actually angels and Hinduism is distortion of Islam which is original
> 
> Scroll to the bottom and see the group of Dawah sites ...
> 
> My god.... It is crossing limits now
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Nair saab @dravidianhero @Marxist @Roybot @Echo_419 @Makaramarma



Maybe the intention is just to find some common link between islam and Hinduism and I suspect the target audience is Indian muslims.

Its much better than claiming hindus are kaifr and needs to be killed


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tridibans said:


> Angels in Hinduism
> 
> This is what I found in my inbox today
> 
> So after distorting Hindu gods and the very concept of 'Om'/ 'Vedas' and 'Moksha', the above site is now claiming Hindu gods are actually angels and Hinduism is distortion of Islam which is original
> 
> Scroll to the bottom and see the group of Dawah sites ...
> 
> My god.... It is crossing limits now
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Nair saab @dravidianhero @Marxist @Roybot @Echo_419 @Makaramarma


This is nothing. Funded by from the Middle East.  FDI.


----------



## IndoCarib

Rajasthan ambulance scam: CBI registers case against Ashok Gehlot, Sachin Pilot | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> Rajasthan ambulance scam: CBI registers case against Ashok Gehlot, Sachin Pilot | The Indian Express


Karti Chidambram is also named in the FIR if am not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> Karti Chidambram is also named in the FIR if am not wrong.


 
Yes. and another Congress bigwig Vayalar Ravi's son too

Here is another news from Mangalore. Understandably this one didnt make to national news headlines 

Bantwal: Man arrested for rape attempt; Congress accused of making 'rescue' efforts

Meanwhile, some persons alleged in a press meet that as the accused belongs to a minority community, leaders of a political party have been putting pressure on the police to book the accused under lenient sections of the law so that he gets out on bail easily.
Referring to the recent Attavar incident, they said, "In Mangaluru, when we try to rescue our youngsters when they are in trouble, we are accused of moral policing and our people are arrested and sent to Ballari jail due to political pressure. Same is the case in this Badagabellur incident. Even if a young girl from our community is harassed, the Congress leaders take the side of the accused and sympathise with him. We need to protect the girls of our community

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

any update on assam situation ? some were saying govt will fall and all ?


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> Yes. and another Congress bigwig Vayalar Ravi's son too
> 
> Here is another news from Mangalore. Understandably this one didnt make to national news headlines
> 
> Bantwal: Man arrested for rape attempt; Congress accused of making 'rescue' efforts
> 
> Meanwhile, some persons alleged in a press meet that as the accused belongs to a minority community, leaders of a political party have been putting pressure on the police to book the accused under lenient sections of the law so that he gets out on bail easily.
> Referring to the recent Attavar incident, they said, "In Mangaluru, when we try to rescue our youngsters when they are in trouble, we are accused of moral policing and our people are arrested and sent to Ballari jail due to political pressure. Same is the case in this Badagabellur incident. Even if a young girl from our community is harassed, the Congress leaders take the side of the accused and sympathise with him. We need to protect the girls of our community


Congress saves the secularism once more. 

Onam mubarak to secular mallu friends. 

@magudi @Star Wars @Nair saab @nair @Mr Nair @kurup @levina and rest

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637551357113712640
And it begins.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Faculty Statement on Narendra Modi Visit to Silicon Valley | The Academe Blog

Full list of anti-Indian "south Asia" academic zealots--Anti NaMo Letter to Silicon Valley Indians. Look at the signatures it has gathered.

*Faculty Statement on Narendra Modi Visit to Silicon Valley*
As faculty who engage South Asia in our research and teaching, we write to express our concerns about the uncritical fanfare being generated over Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Silicon Valley to promote “Digital India” on September 27, 2015.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Silicon Valley highlights the role of a country that has contributed much to the growth and development of Silicon Valley industries, and builds on this legacy in extending American business collaboration and partnerships with India. However Indian entrepreneurial success also brings with it key responsibilities and obligations with regard to the forms of e-governance envisioned by “Digital India.”

We are concerned that the project’s potential for increased transparency in bureaucratic dealings with people is threatened by its lack of safeguards about privacy of information, and thus its potential for abuse. As it stands, “Digital India” seems to ignore key questions raised in India by critics concerned about the collection of personal information and the near certainty that such digital systems will be used to enhance surveillance and repress the constitutionally- protected rights of citizens. These issues are being discussed energetically in public in India and abroad. Those who live and work in Silicon Valley have a particular responsibility to demand that the government of India factor these critical concerns into its planning for digital futures.

We acknowledge that Narendra Modi, as Prime Minister of a country that has contributed much to the growth and development of Silicon Valley industries, has the right to visit the United States, and to seek American business collaboration and partnerships with India. However, as educators who pay particular attention to history, we remind Mr. Modi’s audiences of the powerful reasons for him being denied the right to enter the U.S. from 2005-2014, for there is still an active case in Indian courts that questions his role in the Gujarat violence of 2002 when 1,000 died. Modi’s first year in office as the Prime Minister of India includes well publicized episodes of censorship and harassment of those critical of his policies, bans and restrictions on NGOs leading to a constriction of the space of civic engagement, ongoing violations of religious freedom, and a steady impingement on the independence of the judiciary. Under Mr. Modi’s tenure as Prime Minister, academic freedom is also at risk: foreign scholars have been denied entry to India to attend international conferences, there has been interference with the governance of top Indian universities and academic institutions such as the Tata Institute of Fundamental Research, the Indian Institutes of Technology and Nalanda University; as well as underqualified or incompetent key appointments made to the Indian Council of Historical Research, the Film and Television Institute of India, and the National Book Trust. A proposed bill to bring the Indian Institutes of Management under direct control of government is also worrisome. These alarming trends require that we, as educators, remain vigilant not only about modes of e-governance in India but about the political future of the country.

We urge those who lead Silicon Valley technology enterprises to be mindful of not violating their own codes of corporate responsibility when conducting business with a government which has, on several occasions already, demonstrated its disregard for human rights and civil liberties, as well as the autonomy of educational and cultural institutions.


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> Faculty Statement on Narendra Modi Visit to Silicon Valley | The Academe Blog
> 
> Full list of anti-Indian "south Asia" academic zealots--Anti NaMo Letter to Silicon Valley Indians. Look at the signatures it has gathered.
> 
> *Faculty Statement on Narendra Modi Visit to Silicon Valley*
> As faculty who engage South Asia in our research and teaching, we write to express our concerns about the uncritical fanfare being generated over Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Silicon Valley to promote “Digital India” on September 27, 2015.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Silicon Valley highlights the role of a country that has contributed much to the growth and development of Silicon Valley industries, and builds on this legacy in extending American business collaboration and partnerships with India. However Indian entrepreneurial success also brings with it key responsibilities and obligations with regard to the forms of e-governance envisioned by “Digital India.”
> 
> We are concerned that the project’s potential for increased transparency in bureaucratic dealings with people is threatened by its lack of safeguards about privacy of information, and thus its potential for abuse. As it stands, “Digital India” seems to ignore key questions raised in India by critics concerned about the collection of personal information and the near certainty that such digital systems will be used to enhance surveillance and repress the constitutionally- protected rights of citizens. These issues are being discussed energetically in public in India and abroad. Those who live and work in Silicon Valley have a particular responsibility to demand that the government of India factor these critical concerns into its planning for digital futures.
> 
> We acknowledge that Narendra Modi, as Prime Minister of a country that has contributed much to the growth and development of Silicon Valley industries, has the right to visit the United States, and to seek American business collaboration and partnerships with India. However, as educators who pay particular attention to history, we remind Mr. Modi’s audiences of the powerful reasons for him being denied the right to enter the U.S. from 2005-2014, for there is still an active case in Indian courts that questions his role in the Gujarat violence of 2002 when 1,000 died. Modi’s first year in office as the Prime Minister of India includes well publicized episodes of censorship and harassment of those critical of his policies, bans and restrictions on NGOs leading to a constriction of the space of civic engagement, ongoing violations of religious freedom, and a steady impingement on the independence of the judiciary. Under Mr. Modi’s tenure as Prime Minister, academic freedom is also at risk: foreign scholars have been denied entry to India to attend international conferences, there has been interference with the governance of top Indian universities and academic institutions such as the Tata Institute of Fundamental Research, the Indian Institutes of Technology and Nalanda University; as well as underqualified or incompetent key appointments made to the Indian Council of Historical Research, the Film and Television Institute of India, and the National Book Trust. A proposed bill to bring the Indian Institutes of Management under direct control of government is also worrisome. These alarming trends require that we, as educators, remain vigilant not only about modes of e-governance in India but about the political future of the country.
> 
> We urge those who lead Silicon Valley technology enterprises to be mindful of not violating their own codes of corporate responsibility when conducting business with a government which has, on several occasions already, demonstrated its disregard for human rights and civil liberties, as well as the autonomy of educational and cultural institutions.




Amartya Sen written all over this....

Tehseen Poonawalla (@tehseenp) | Twitter


Check his twitter account, its filled with comicals






Check this gem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> Amartya Sen written all over this....
> 
> Tehseen Poonawalla (@tehseenp) | Twitter
> 
> 
> Check his twitter account, its filled with comicals
> 
> View attachment 251428
> 
> 
> Check this gem



He is not alone in thinking like that. The entire sickular gang from West Bengal to New Delhi is like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Samudra Manthan said:


> Faculty Statement on Narendra Modi Visit to Silicon Valley | The Academe Blog
> 
> Full list of anti-Indian "south Asia" academic zealots--Anti NaMo Letter to Silicon Valley Indians. Look at the signatures it has gathered.
> 
> *Faculty Statement on Narendra Modi Visit to Silicon Valley*
> As faculty who engage South Asia in our research and teaching, we write to express our concerns about the uncritical fanfare being generated over Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Silicon Valley to promote “Digital India” on September 27, 2015.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Silicon Valley highlights the role of a country that has contributed much to the growth and development of Silicon Valley industries, and builds on this legacy in extending American business collaboration and partnerships with India. However Indian entrepreneurial success also brings with it key responsibilities and obligations with regard to the forms of e-governance envisioned by “Digital India.”
> 
> We are concerned that the project’s potential for increased transparency in bureaucratic dealings with people is threatened by its lack of safeguards about privacy of information, and thus its potential for abuse. As it stands, “Digital India” seems to ignore key questions raised in India by critics concerned about the collection of personal information and the near certainty that such digital systems will be used to enhance surveillance and repress the constitutionally- protected rights of citizens. These issues are being discussed energetically in public in India and abroad. Those who live and work in Silicon Valley have a particular responsibility to demand that the government of India factor these critical concerns into its planning for digital futures.
> 
> We acknowledge that Narendra Modi, as Prime Minister of a country that has contributed much to the growth and development of Silicon Valley industries, has the right to visit the United States, and to seek American business collaboration and partnerships with India. However, as educators who pay particular attention to history, we remind Mr. Modi’s audiences of the powerful reasons for him being denied the right to enter the U.S. from 2005-2014, for there is still an active case in Indian courts that questions his role in the Gujarat violence of 2002 when 1,000 died. Modi’s first year in office as the Prime Minister of India includes well publicized episodes of censorship and harassment of those critical of his policies, bans and restrictions on NGOs leading to a constriction of the space of civic engagement, ongoing violations of religious freedom, and a steady impingement on the independence of the judiciary. Under Mr. Modi’s tenure as Prime Minister, academic freedom is also at risk: foreign scholars have been denied entry to India to attend international conferences, there has been interference with the governance of top Indian universities and academic institutions such as the Tata Institute of Fundamental Research, the Indian Institutes of Technology and Nalanda University; as well as underqualified or incompetent key appointments made to the Indian Council of Historical Research, the Film and Television Institute of India, and the National Book Trust. A proposed bill to bring the Indian Institutes of Management under direct control of government is also worrisome. These alarming trends require that we, as educators, remain vigilant not only about modes of e-governance in India but about the political future of the country.
> 
> We urge those who lead Silicon Valley technology enterprises to be mindful of not violating their own codes of corporate responsibility when conducting business with a government which has, on several occasions already, demonstrated its disregard for human rights and civil liberties, as well as the autonomy of educational and cultural institutions.



Its signed by the usual suspects  

Infamous Wendy Doniger  (Hindu "expert") and her faithful desi Sepoys



Samudra Manthan said:


> He is not alone in thinking like that. The entire sickular gang from West Bengal to New Delhi is like that.



You will find the "seculars" from Kerala, but many from "Dravidistan" a.k.a Tamil Nadu with its Hate Hindu cuz Hindu is Aryan cr@p, Delhi Jholawalas and Bengalis.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Makaramarma said:


> Its signed by the usual suspects
> 
> Infamous Wendy Doniger  (Hindu "expert") and her faithful desi Sepoys
> 
> 
> 
> You will find the "seculars" from Kerala, but many from "Dravidistan" a.k.a Tamil Nadu with its Hate Hindu cuz Hindu is Aryan cr@p, Delhi Jholawalas and Bengalis.



Yup, the sickular infestation is not just limited to WB and ND, but the intensity is not so high elsewhere. Saying openly in TN that men should look at women only from sexual perspective and not as maa-behen would get them bitch slapped unlike in WB and ND.


----------



## Makaramarma

Samudra Manthan said:


> Yup, the sickular infestation is not just limited to WB and ND, but the intensity is not so high elsewhere. Saying openly in TN that men should look at women only from sexual perspective and not as maa-behen would get them bitch slapped unlike in WB and ND.



Old video, but you can spot the pattern here too............ and find the same signatories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Atleast 100 JDU/ RJD karyakartas enrolled to BJP lineup overnight in Darbhanga, Samastipur, Khagaria...

So finally it has started @Star Wars 
Expect BJP to get atleast 140 seats now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> Atleast 100 JDU/ RJD karyakartas enrolled to BJP lineup overnight in Darbhanga, Samastipur, Khagaria...
> 
> So finally it has started @Star Wars
> Expect BJP to get atleast 140 seats now



Add to that the chaos in Congress Assam . Bure Din for secular sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

Mulayam not happy, he is being given 5 seats now, won't attend the rally tomorrow 

Samajwadi Party to contest five seats in Bihar: Lalu Prasad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

With changing social equations putting enormous pressure on Left politics in Kerala, the Sangh Parivar is on a quiet roll. Can the Left wing marshal a response?

Anup Yasodharan grew up on Marxist slogans in Pattakkala, a hilly village by the Manimala river in Central Travancore. His grandfather and father were active workers of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) [CPI(M)]. Today, the articulate and polite 22-year-old is the leader of a Rashtriya Swayamsewak Sangh (RSS) shakha in his village. Anup’s baptism into Hindutva is instructive.

The rupture between the Dalit family and the CPI (M) party came in 2002, when the party unit abandoned them in favour of a rich Christian expatriate, who bought the land that lay between their house and the main road and blocked their access. “One comrade, who was considered the dearest to us, shouted, ‘Why should these **** (a derogatory term for their caste) want to drive to their houses?’ says Anup. Then a little boy, Anup felt disowned by his own people. RSS activists from nearby helped the family. As Anup drifted towards the RSS, his mother put up strong resistance. “The Party ran in their veins,” recalls Anup.

Caste barrier

But an encounter with a Hindutva polemicist changed his mother’s mind as well in 2008. “Waiting for the bus in a nearby town, she happened to listen to this leader,” says Anup. Of the many things she was swayed by that day, one question still rankles. “A Christian comrade can go to the church, a Muslim comrade can go to the mosque but a Hindu comrade cannot go to the temple. Why?”

Anup was then able to persuade his mother that he would start an RSS shakha in the same courtyard where comrades had once assembled. The RSS formally arrived in this village, 83 years after its birth. The shakha today has 17 members, including some Christians, and there are three more shakhas within a three-km radius. A flag post and a Bharatiya Mazdoor Sangh (BMS) unit in the local market came up later, accompanied by violent clashes between them and CPI (M) workers.

While Anup and his mother found ‘minority appeasement’ in the CPI (M)’s politics, that is often a charge against the Congress, given its links with Muslim and Christian groups. Even Congress veteran A.K. Antony said a decade ago that the minority communities extracted unreasonable patronage from the Congress. “The BJP exploited Hindu sentiments against the Congress’s minority appeasement,” said V. S. Achuthanandan, popular Marxist leader, after the BJP performed impressively in a recent by-election. The irony is that while a family committed to the party felt that the CPI(M) was not sensitive to Hindu sentiments, its most popular leader often accuses the UDF of ‘minority appeasement’. But the ironies don’t end there.

The CPI(M) is a victim of its successes in the State, particularly in empowering lower castes. Inter-caste marriages are quite common though Dalits still face exclusion. Simultaneously, there has been a rise in Hindu religiosity, on the lines of, and partly in reaction to, the Christian and Muslim revivalist movements that accompanied the remittance-fuelled affluence of these two communities. For instance, the Sri Krishna Jayanti processions organised by Bala Gokulam, an RSS-leaning forum, have become increasingly popular in recent times. Anup and his friends started one in 2007 with 31 people; last year it had 220 people. Some were Christians.

Demographic change

The three drivers of Left politics — the backward castes, students and the working class — have changed their character in the last decade. Having overcome explicit discrimination, oppressed castes are anxious to set their own terms. Self-financing professional colleges have turned Kerala’s once-robust arts education sector into a forlorn dry land, weakening the Students’ Federation of India (SFI). And the working class? They are mostly migrants from West Bengal and Assam these days.

Demographic changes are unsettling social equations in the State in favour of the Parivar. Not only has a socially alien working class disrupted Left recruitment, new social prejudices, prompted by their presence, complicate Left politics.

In Pattakkala, several dozen migrants live a contented life but are sadly caricatured by the local populace as remnants of the Left’s failure in West Bengal or are suspected to be illegal Bangladeshi migrants, only because many of them are Muslims.

Consequently, the Muslim in Kerala is now an immigrant too, in addition to being an emigrant. The material success of the Gulf emigrants — who are now a formidable presence in Kerala’s public spaces — has made them targets of jealousy. As opposed to the more prevalent stereotyping of Muslims as uneducated, religious and having large families, the Muslims in Kerala face a different insinuation — ‘where is all this money from?’ A report by a team led by the late Justice V.R. Krishna Iyer, on the Nadapuram communal riots in north Kerala in 2001, cited the overbearing social conduct of neo-rich Muslims and the increasing jealousy among Hindus as one of the reasons for the violence.

The emergence of some Muslim extremist groups adds fuel to the fire. Even before it was officially released, the 2011 census data on religion was loosely — and as it turns out, wrongly — cited by many to suggest that Christians and Muslims constitute more than half of the State’s population. Even CPI State Secretary Kanam Rajendran did so, suggesting that the Left has not been considerate towards Hindus.

Marshalling a response

Though these changes have been under way for more than a decade, the 2014 elections were the first demonstration of the electoral implications of these changes, when the BJP gained seven lakh more votes, roughly the margin that separates the winner from the loser, as the LDF and the UDF rotate power in the State. Expecting to benefit from the growth of the BJP at the cost of the Left in the 2016 Assembly elections, the Congress has taken a benign view.

Acutely aware of the situation, the LDF, and particularly the CPI(M), is trying to marshal its responses, through innovations to reach out to new sections, and negating the campaign that it is uncaring of Hindu sentiments.

In Kollam district, secretary K. N. Balagopal’s campaign to dig 200,000 rainwater harvesting pits this monsoon and in Ernakulum, secretary P. Rajeev’s initiative to give first-aid training to trade union workers who could help victims of road accidents have struck a chord. Palliative and geriatric care, organic farming are some of the initiatives that respond to the needs of a post-modern society, where empowerment politics may 0have run its course. Karate classes and yoga training by party associates seek to connect with the youth.

Dealing with ‘Hindu sentiments’, however, is a much more fraught challenge. Democratic Youth Federatio of India (DYFI) workers recently carried a nilavilakku, the traditional Kerala lamp, to a function attended by an Indian Union Muslim League (IUML) Minister who had refused to light one as he considered it un-Islamic; but the State leadership disowned the protest. CPI (M) veteran Pinarayi Vijayan rejected Kanam Rajendran’s suggestion that Left secularism amounted to minority appeasement, asserting that the LDF could not countenance communalism. Accused by both Hindu and Muslim groups of ‘appeasing’ the other, and by caste associations of being hostile, the CPI(M) is in an unenviable situation.

In all this turmoil, the Congress hopes to retain the State for a second consecutive term — it will be a first, if it happens. But things are not that simple. “Now we have Left workers coming to us. But Congress supporters will soon follow,” said V. Muraleedharan, State president of the BJP. Meanwhile, in a first, in the forthcoming local body elections, the BJP will nominate candidates in all wards in Puramatton Panchayat where Pattakkala falls.

Red fades to saffron in Kerala - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## temp1994

Samudra Manthan said:


> Faculty Statement on Narendra Modi Visit to Silicon Valley | The Academe Blog
> 
> Full list of anti-Indian "south Asia" academic zealots--Anti NaMo Letter to Silicon Valley Indians. Look at the signatures it has gathered.
> 
> *Faculty Statement on Narendra Modi Visit to Silicon Valley*
> As faculty who engage South Asia in our research and teaching, we write to express our concerns about the uncritical fanfare being generated over Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Silicon Valley to promote “Digital India” on September 27, 2015.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Silicon Valley highlights the role of a country that has contributed much to the growth and development of Silicon Valley industries, and builds on this legacy in extending American business collaboration and partnerships with India. However Indian entrepreneurial success also brings with it key responsibilities and obligations with regard to the forms of e-governance envisioned by “Digital India.”
> 
> We are concerned that the project’s potential for increased transparency in bureaucratic dealings with people is threatened by its lack of safeguards about privacy of information, and thus its potential for abuse. As it stands, “Digital India” seems to ignore key questions raised in India by critics concerned about the collection of personal information and the near certainty that such digital systems will be used to enhance surveillance and repress the constitutionally- protected rights of citizens. These issues are being discussed energetically in public in India and abroad. Those who live and work in Silicon Valley have a particular responsibility to demand that the government of India factor these critical concerns into its planning for digital futures.
> 
> We acknowledge that Narendra Modi, as Prime Minister of a country that has contributed much to the growth and development of Silicon Valley industries, has the right to visit the United States, and to seek American business collaboration and partnerships with India. However, as educators who pay particular attention to history, we remind Mr. Modi’s audiences of the powerful reasons for him being denied the right to enter the U.S. from 2005-2014, for there is still an active case in Indian courts that questions his role in the Gujarat violence of 2002 when 1,000 died. Modi’s first year in office as the Prime Minister of India includes well publicized episodes of censorship and harassment of those critical of his policies, bans and restrictions on NGOs leading to a constriction of the space of civic engagement, ongoing violations of religious freedom, and a steady impingement on the independence of the judiciary. Under Mr. Modi’s tenure as Prime Minister, academic freedom is also at risk: foreign scholars have been denied entry to India to attend international conferences, there has been interference with the governance of top Indian universities and academic institutions such as the Tata Institute of Fundamental Research, the Indian Institutes of Technology and Nalanda University; as well as underqualified or incompetent key appointments made to the Indian Council of Historical Research, the Film and Television Institute of India, and the National Book Trust. A proposed bill to bring the Indian Institutes of Management under direct control of government is also worrisome. These alarming trends require that we, as educators, remain vigilant not only about modes of e-governance in India but about the political future of the country.
> 
> We urge those who lead Silicon Valley technology enterprises to be mindful of not violating their own codes of corporate responsibility when conducting business with a government which has, on several occasions already, demonstrated its disregard for human rights and civil liberties, as well as the autonomy of educational and cultural institutions.



@Samudra Manthan @Star Wars @magudi @Makaramarma

This is the comment I typed in comment section of this website but it got flagged for moderation there:

"A peculiar phenomenon I noticed here is that in this long list of professers hating Modi, not a single one is from STEM (Science, Technology, Engineering, and Mathematics). All of them are from Humanities ,disciplines, which depend on scraps thrown by donors (mostly Saudis) for their existence; and more than half of these so called professors are “English” professors, a discipline which exist only to provide employment to Liberal arts students.

Could anyone explain this phenomenon to me?"


So would you people like to speculate as to why there is not even a single STEM signatory to this petition?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Bandariyo ke haath ustra aa gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

temp1994 said:


> @Samudra Manthan @Star Wars @magudi @Makaramarma
> 
> This is the comment I typed in comment section of this website but it got flagged for moderation there:
> 
> "A peculiar phenomenon I noticed here is that in this long list of professers hating Modi, not a single one is from STEM (Science, Technology, Engineering, and Mathematics). All of them are from Humanities ,disciplines, which depend on scraps thrown by donors (mostly Saudis) for their existence; and more than half of these so called professors are “English” professors, a discipline which exist only to provide employment to Liberal arts students.
> 
> Could anyone explain this phenomenon to me?"
> 
> 
> So would you people like to speculate as to why there is not even a single STEM signatory to this petition?



Humanities is the field that shapes identity and social consciousness and unfortunately for India have been instrumental in shaping our ideas of ourselves for a long time now. In a nutshell, we have outsourced our agency to this malevolent cabal once British departed.

They intend to be the puppeteers to the puppet that is India.

Academia Strikes Back With Personal Attacks

This is a good article by N. S. Rajaram about the ongoing tussle between the South Asia Studies group in US and Rajiv Malhotra. Replace Hinduism with India and the article would still hold.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

So finally it happens

AAP suspends Punjab MPs Gandhi, Khalsa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Bringing back Swabhimaan of Bihar.. Lalu style.

This is pic from RJD-JDU gathering for Swabhiman Rally.. scheduled tomorrow.






@magudi Just trolling you in that thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/kcr-backtracks-on-his-words-again-68646.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637633300597710848

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Fireurimagination said:


> So finally it happens
> 
> AAP suspends Punjab MPs Gandhi, Khalsa



Nice


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637453657399627778


temp1994 said:


> @Samudra Manthan @Star Wars @magudi @Makaramarma
> 
> So would you people like to speculate as to why there is not even a single STEM signatory to this petition?



Most of the genuine indian intelligensia hail from the STEM spectrum unlike these two faced pseudo-indian libbers.Need to create an alternative intellectual ecosystem to outflank these idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Who will benefit from Assauddin Owaisi's entry in Bihar? - The Economic Times

@ranjeet @Star Wars @Nair saab @magudi @Samudra Manthan @Marxist

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Trolling in Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

JanjaWeed said:


> Who will benefit from Assauddin Owaisi's entry in Bihar? - The Economic Times
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Nair saab @magudi @Samudra Manthan @Marxist



Pretty straightforward, unless he teams up with seculars, he helps BJP.

Ironically, the likes of Owasi are BJP's best electoral friend in the short run and a danger to the nation in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nicky G said:


> Pretty straightforward, unless he teams up with seculars, he helps BJP.
> 
> Ironically, the likes of Owasi are BJP's best electoral friend in the short run and a danger to the nation in the long run.



Exactly! The BJP's celebrations are premature.

The Owaisi's are the real winners in the long run!

Amidst all the confusion, the seculars and RW'ers alike are, directly or indirectly, helping mainstream a venomous ideology. Imagine what these siblings could do in states like Bengal/Kerala/UP/Kashmir!

No wonder, the Owaisi is being lauded as the Jinnah of the 21st century India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

kadamba-warrior said:


> Exactly! The BJP's celebrations are premature.
> 
> The Owaisi's are the real winners in the long run!
> 
> Amidst all the confusion, the seculars and RW'ers alike are, directly or indirectly, helping mainstream a venomous ideology. Imagine what these siblings could do in states like Bengal/Kerala/UP/Kashmir!
> 
> No wonder, the Owaisi is being lauded as the Jinnah of the 21st century India.


Owaisi's should not get allowed to get to the same level of what Jinnah got. That was how the country was split ultimately. Weak leaders without any long term thinking and strong divisive leaders. It should be the other way round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

107 malayali's joined IS
107 മലയാളികൾ യുദ്ധനിരയിൽ, മലയാളി ഭീകരപ്രവാഹം ഐഎസിലേക്ക്‌ | Janayugom

@nair @Nair saab @levina @kurup @magudi and others

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

@Samudra Manthan @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Nicky G @Tridibans @Star Wars @kadamba-warrior

Check out the comments on kejri's fb post -'Congrats. NDMC has decided to rename Aurangzeb Road to APJ Abdul Kalam Road'






Marxist said:


> View attachment 251746
> 
> 107 malayali's joined IS
> 107 മലയാളികൾ യുദ്ധനിരയിൽ, മലയാളി ഭീകരപ്രവാഹം ഐഎസിലേക്ക്‌ | Janayugom
> 
> @nair @Nair saab @levina @kurup @magudi and others




dahell 


i thought throughout india there were only 5-10 jihadis who joined IS .Such news never comes in national media


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> .Such news never comes in national media



Nothing wrong with joining Secular ISIS...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> View attachment 251746
> 
> 107 malayali's joined IS
> 107 മലയാളികൾ യുദ്ധനിരയിൽ, മലയാളി ഭീകരപ്രവാഹം ഐഎസിലേക്ക്‌ | Janayugom
> 
> @nair @Nair saab @levina @kurup @magudi and others


ee manushyarku onnum vere panii illiya. Its the unemployment among the youth which pulls them to ISIS, its all about money and very less about ideology.


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> ee manushyarku onnum vere panii illiya. Its the unemployment among the youth which takes them to ISIS, its all about money and very less about ideology.



Idle minds are a devils workshop, but i doubt it goes this far without an influence in ideology..


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Idle minds are a devils workshop, but i doubt it goes this far without an influence in ideology..


A bit of brainwashing helps I guess.


----------



## magudi

> Kannur: In an apparent bid to prevent its cadres from migrating to the BJP, the CPM in Kerala has decided to celebrate Sri Krishna Jayanthi this time.
> 
> The party has decided to use the occasion which falls on September 5 to conduct a procession of kids and distribute sweets, like what the BJP and its feeder organisations have been doing for years. The instruction has gone to all local committees to organise kids for the procession that would celebrate Lord Krishna's birth. This, the party believes, would prevent its cadres and their families from taking part in the procession that is arranged by the BJP.




CPM to celebrate Sri Krishna Jayanthi in Kerala

@Marxist @nair @SrNair @Star Wars @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

CPM is the most confused bunch these days, as usual these onam isalso an onam of political murders, 3 killed already......

Now it will be interesting as hindu organisations are the one who normally work behind these possessions....




magudi said:


> CPM to celebrate Sri Krishna Jayanthi in Kerala
> 
> @Marxist @nair @SrNair @Star Wars @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> CPM is the most confused bunch these days, as usual these onam isalso an onam of political murders, 3 killed already......
> 
> Now it will be interesting as hindu organisations are the one who normally work behind these possessions....



Why are they trying these tricks ? Why not stick to their principles .Ideally communist parties should be against both minority and majority appeasement


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> Why are they trying these tricks ? Why not stick to their principles .Ideally communist parties should be against both minority and majority appeasement



That is because their support base is going down alarmingly.... they have their vote base from Hindu's predominantly from eazhavas, with SNDP. Showing signs of shifting towards BJP they are desperate, several comrades are shifted to bjp, to stop this and create confusion they started this political murders.... 

Who said they don't appease? Why was madani been supported by cpm?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Makaramarma

levina said:


> ee manushyarku onnum vere panii illiya. Its the unemployment among the youth which pulls them to ISIS, its all about money and very less about ideology.



LOL..... if that was true, why did they not join the Naxals but chose ISIS ? 

If that is true, why are the unemployed hindu's not joining ISIS ? 

What kind of morons comes up with such lame excuses to cover up the bigotry and hate ? ........ oh wait, we know that one. 

For some "terrorism has no religion"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Makaramarma said:


> LOL..... if that was true, why did they not join the Naxals but chose ISIS ?
> 
> If that is true, why are the unemployed hindu's not joining ISIS ?
> 
> What kind of morons comes up with such lame excuses to cover up the bigotry and hate ? ........ oh wait, we know that one.
> 
> For some "terrorism has no religion"


You think ISIS will not recruit me, a Hindu??? 



magudi said:


> CPM to celebrate Sri Krishna Jayanthi in Kerala
> 
> @Marxist @nair @SrNair @Star Wars @levina


 
Reminds me of a scene from a Malayalam movie where a CPI(M) leader visits a temple in disguise. Some Srinivasan-Jairam movie.
@acetophenol which is that movie with a dialogue about Poland??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

levina said:


> You think ISIS will not recruit me, a Hindu???



Why not, you can be their poster child

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Spectre said:


> Why not, you can be their poster child


Huh?
i'm expecting a commander's post.


----------



## nair

levina said:


> You think ISIS will not recruit me, a Hindu???


 
Why not???? They will be exited..... with an opportunity of earning 5 laks extra... LoL


----------



## Makaramarma

levina said:


> You think ISIS will not recruit me, a Hindu???



Why don't you apply and find out ?


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> Why not???? They will be exited..... with an opportunity of earning 5 laks extra... LoL


 
5 Lakhs???


----------



## nair

@levina the movie name is Sandesham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

levina said:


> Huh?
> i'm expecting a commander's post.



Common don't tell me this does not have propaganda value.

An evil hindu Indian sees the light, coverts and joins ISIS and denounces his false gods and oppressive country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Makaramarma said:


> Why don't you apply and find out ?


what if they have already recruited me???  
I'm their ideal candidate...Educated(somewhat)/lives in ME/anti-Hindu sympathiser. 
***
Stop getting jealous.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637701713151954944

ok...what ?


----------



## nair

levina said:


> ME/anti-Hindu sympathiser.
> ***
> Stop getting jealous.



U sure? I thought you were a Hindutva terrorist sympathiser....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637701713151954944
> 
> ok...what ?



Gotta love Indian Politics, that said this annoying guy is responsible for deaths and violence.


----------



## Makaramarma

Spectre said:


> Common don't tell me this does not have propaganda value.
> 
> An evil hindu Indian sees the light, coverts and joins ISIS and denounces his false gods and oppressive country.



One of the people killed along with Ishrat Jahan was a nice mallu ex-Hindu guy called Pranesh Pillai, son of Gopinatha Pillai. ............ only when he died, his name was *Javed Ghulam Sheikh. 






*
Don't under estimate the power of "secular' hindus. 



levina said:


> what if they have already recruited me???
> I'm their ideal candidate...Educated(somewhat)/lives in ME/anti-Hindu sympathiser.
> ***
> Stop getting jealous.



Congratulations on your dream job. ISIS is well known to be an equal opportunity employer and there is a great demand for women among their cadres.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> U sure? I thought you were a Hindutva terrorist sympathiser....


Now how else can I prove it to someone like syedali that I am not a hindu terrorist instead an ISISian???
*****
Angorku vattu aavum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> U sure? I thought you were a Hindutva terrorist sympathiser....



She is a stealth Hindu Sanghi, trained primarily by me...don't tell anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Makaramarma said:


> Congratulations on your dream job. ISIS is well known to be an equal opportunity employer and* there is a great demand for women *among their cadres.


You've misunderstood them.
They need ppl like me to spread good word about ISIS.


************************
Okay no more jokes and off-topics. 



Star Wars said:


> She is a stealth Hindu Sanghi, *trained primarily by me*...don't tell anyone


Train-ed???
why not aeroplane-ed???


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> She is a stealth Hindu Sanghi, trained primarily by me...don't tell anyone


I know.... the worst sanghi ever met, worse than our lord manavan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> I know.... the worst sanghi ever met, worse than our lord manavan


Poor manvan must be banging his head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

So again Kerala sanghi hindus and Kerala atheist hindus ..please,leave our Kerala..Why can't you go and fight in somewhere like Gujarat??..heard the Rich Patels are hiring Hindus for big amounts from other states to burn buses and public property and Kerala sanghis and communists are good in these.a good job opportunity for unemployed poor youths of Kerala..


----------



## Makaramarma

levina said:


> You've misunderstood them.
> They need ppl like me to spread good word about ISIS.



I am sure you can multi task  ..........just don't spread yourself too thin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

levina said:


> Poor manvan must be banging his head.



He is _right here _


levina said:


> Poor manvan must be banging his head.


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> So again Kerala sanghi hindus and Kerala atheist hindus ..please,leave our Kerala..Why can't you go and fight in somewhere like Gujarat??..heard the Rich Patels are hiring Hindus for big amounts from other states to burn buses and public property and Kerala sanghis and communists are good in these.a good job opportunity for unemployed poor youths of Kerala..



....True. ..... kerala is only for "secular" minorities. Hindus of all shade should now move to gujarat or gelf.


----------



## Levina

Makaramarma said:


> I am sure you can multi task  ..........just don't spread yourself too thin.


Mind your language...or makaramarma will be the next manvantratruti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Blimey...another Kerala corner? Will have to open a new thread for Indian political topics!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makaramarma

levina said:


> Mind your language...or makaramarma will be the next manvantratruti.



So you cannot multi-task ?  ........... is that threat ?


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> ....True. ..... kerala is only for "secular" minorities. Hindus of all shade should now move to gujarat or gelf.



We are not secular nor minority in Kerala..
I am not joking..We own vast majority of business,agricultural,tourism,commerce in Kerala..If these hindus are fighting and killing like these,it will destroy the reputation of Kerala,affect our business..So please,chalo Gujarat..


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> @Darmashkian http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/kcr-backtracks-on-his-words-again-68646.html



_
He had then declared that the TRS, if voted to power, would officially celebrate the Telangana Liberation Day.

After coming to power to head the first Telangana government, KCR simply forgot the promise. Reason: he does not want to antagonize Muslims of Hyderabad, who are against dethroning of the Nizam. So, he preferred to keep silent and instead, started attacking the opposition for raising a “non-issue.”

“It is nothing but backstabbing the people of Telangana,” said BJP president G Kishan Reddy, who demanded that the TRS government celebrate officially September 17 as “Hyderabad Liberation Day”._

KCR didn't celebrate it last year too & I doubt he will ever celebrate it.

This is not the first U-turn he has made, he has made many U-turns after coming to power. Before Telangana came & during election period, he made a lot of promises & speeches. He called many leaders from Telangana & Coastal Andhra anti-Telangana. He even promised to make a Dalit the first CM of Telangana..

After Election:-
Those leaders who he called anti-Telangana he began inducting in his party & even made some ministers or gave them posts with the same privileges of ministers. He talked about closing down malls & film houses which he claimed were built illegally, now he & his son happily visit such places & even inaugurate them. He has even praised & become best friends with the owners of these malls/film houses.

Earlier he said he would demolish Ramoji Film City, now he says no need to do it, he promised to give OU students job, now he says I can't do it. He tried to make a U-turn on the farm loan waiver & cheat the poor farmers who were committing suicide, but the opposition stopped him.

He has planned many populist schemes like 'KG to PG Free of cost '[_How the hell is this possible??], _*govt. subsidized cheap liqour*_[all for votes from the men! not to help them_*]* & promised a lot to all castes from Brahmin to SCs.

Why KCR govt is offering subsidized cheap liquor in Telangana - Livemint

Now even after having the 2nd Richest state in India in his grasp+Hyderabad, he still doesn't have enough money to implement all this -_- Now he is making U-turns either through showing the star(terms & conditions).. OR blaming Congress, Telugu Desam, CBN, AP & now even the Centre for being wicked & unjust to the 2nd richest state in India

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637817626190839808[Though TBH, TG needs some help for it's backward districts, but not for Hyderabad & it's populist schemes ]

He is also heavily appeasing muslims & the NIzam.It is the Nizam because of whom TG was always historically backward compared to the rest of AP!! The only good things he did were for Hyderabad & the Muslims+landlords. He even encouraged the patel-patwari system which was highly feudalistic in nature & was removed by NTR.

Most AP CM's were idiots/useless for all regions, the only ones who did some good work for the entire state including TG were NTR,CBN & YSR!
Yet he has the guts to blame Andhraites & CBN for all the problems of TG & happily whitewashes the crimes of the Nizam & the Razakars!
Maybe it is because he is the descendant of a Dora(landlord) who were happy to be under the Nizam's patronage..

Check this too:- http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/bangaru-telangana-land-of-favoritism-68589.html
_
For all die-hard supporters of Telangana who expected a miracle with the formation of a new state, a state characterized by fair-play and justice for all, think again!

The* TRS government is setting new highs in pandering to crony capitalism and rewarding along political lines.*

Many people had joined the TRS during the fight for separate Telangana and now their hard work is yielding dividends.

The *government has sanctioned Rs 384 crore for taking up repairs of kuccha roads across the state, and the major pie of the contracts has been reportedly bagged by TRS workers.*_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Same is the case with Mission Kakatiya where TRS workers & leaders are expecting a lot of money!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
& lastly @magudi- The ENTIRE BJP promised OROP since 2004 & not just Modi, & that too all over India & not just in one part.
You cannot break such promises especially to our jawans who risk their lives on the border every day. I strongly support OROP, if Modi doesn't have money for that, let him get rid of the Parliamentary canteen subsidy or take it from where he is getting 1.25 lakh crore for Bihar+the 50,000 rupees cash package he has promised for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> We are not secular nor minority in Kerala..
> I am not joking..We own vast majority of business,agricultural,tourism,commerce in Kerala..If these hindus are fighting and killing like these,it will destroy the reputation of Kerala,affect our business..So please,chalo Gujarat..



Not all clowns can make a good joke, so your fear is needless.

Last I heard, Christian population in kerala has shrunk from 20% to 18 %.  ..... while muslim population has grown accordingly and is edging you out in business and commerce.

Hindus get to go to Gujarat, where will you go ? Vatican ?

T J Joseph's wife commit suicide because no one came up to help her when the muslims chopped of his hands. 







Wife of Kerala professor whose palm was chopped off commits suicide : India, News - India Today


So tell me again, where was she burried ? in the church or OUTSIDE the Church ? ....... what is the word you use ? Themmadi Kuzhi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> Not all clowns can make a good joke, so your fear is needless.
> 
> Last I heard, Christian population in kerala has shrunk from 20% to 18 %.  ..... while muslim population has grown accordingly and is edging you out in business and commerce.
> 
> Hindus get to go to Gujarat, where will you go ? Vatican ?
> 
> T J Joseph's wife commit suicide because no one came up to help her when the muslims chopped of his hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife of Kerala professor whose palm was chopped off commits suicide : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> So tell me again, where was she burried ? in the church or OUTSIDE the Church ? ....... what is the word you use ? Themmadi Kuzhi ?


hahahaha...Let me ask you a question..Christians are just around 1% in Andra,according to the latest census..Do you believe that??..Converted Christians will remain with Hindu identity for reservations..We are around 18%(official),but the correct figure is some around 21-22%..


----------



## SarthakGanguly

kadamba-warrior said:


> Exactly! The BJP's celebrations are premature.
> 
> The Owaisi's are the real winners in the long run!
> 
> Amidst all the confusion, the seculars and RW'ers alike are, directly or indirectly, helping mainstream a venomous ideology. Imagine what these siblings could do in states like Bengal/Kerala/UP/Kashmir!
> 
> No wonder, the Owaisi is being lauded as the Jinnah of the 21st century India.


Not really. Owaisi is a great boon. His advent brings the still sleeping but potent Ummahwadis out of their holes. 
Then it depends on us. If we want to be like Gandhi, we'll have a partition.
But since we don't have such folks at the helm now, chances are that we will have a massacre.

Not condoning it. But just laying out the obvious eventualities.



levina said:


> ee manushyarku onnum vere panii illiya. Its the unemployment among the youth which pulls them to ISIS, its all about money and very less about ideology.


Can we do a religious census and see their affiliation? Hindus and Christian poor should also be flocking there in that case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> hahahaha...Let me ask you a question..Christians are just around 1% in Andra,according to the latest census..Do you believe that??..Converted Christians will remain with Hindu identity for reservations..We are around 18%(official),but the correct figure is some around 21-22%..



LOL..... then why did T J Joseph loose his hands and why did his wife kill herself and why was she buried along with street dogs ? 

Rather than make empty rhetoric's in pdf, you should have told that to her. Maybe she would not have killed herself. 

So why exactly are you laughing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Makaramarma said:


> One of the people killed along with Ishrat Jahan was a nice mallu ex-Hindu guy called Pranesh Pillai, son of Gopinatha Pillai. ............ only when he died, his name was *Javed Ghulam Sheikh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Don't under estimate the power of "secular' hindus.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your dream job. ISIS is well known to be an equal opportunity employer and there is a great demand for women among their cadres.


Very true. The converted Hindu has the greatest incentive to go a blown jihadi.


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> Hindus get to go to Gujarat, where will you go ? Vatican ?
> 
> T J Joseph's wife commit suicide because no one came up to help her when the muslims chopped of his hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife of Kerala professor whose palm was chopped off commits suicide : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> So tell me again, where was she burried ? in the church or OUTSIDE the Church ? ....... what is the word you use ? Themmadi Kuzhi ?


firstly,We are not that fool to fell into Sanghi traps..You want us to fight??..We have nothing against Muslims of Kerala..Hand chopping was an isolated incident,it was personal only not because of some issues with Muslim-Christians..
then,Why should we want to leave??..We have developed Kerala when your sanghis/communist brothers fighting and killing for all these years..


----------



## Star Wars

*HUGE MAHAGADBANDHAN RALLY !!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> firstly,We are not that fool to fell into Sanghi traps..You want us to fight??..We have nothing against Muslims of Kerala..Hand chopping was an isolated incident,it was personal only not because of some issues with Muslim-Christians..
> then,Why should we want to leave??..We have developed Kerala when your sanghis/communist brothers fighting and killing for all these years..



 ....... how convenient for you to blame the hand chopping on "sanghi Agenda" and "trap"  ....... .. wait, it was because of "personal" issues ? the same reason jesus hands were nailed to the cross ? ...an isolated personal incident.

I am guessing that Josephe's wife too heard that a lot and lost faith in her community and god.

If kerala is so "developed" then why are the roads unsafe for 95% of women ? ..... maybe because its the "christians" who has developed kerala  ...... while the hindus were busy killing each other.


Here is another example of "isolated personal incident" a.k.a "sanghi Trap" 

Tension in Kerala village as school serves pork | The Indian Express
.....several Muslims stormed St Thomas Higher Secondary School in Kottayam district. The mob blocked the road for three hours, damaged school furniture and assaulted two teachers.....

...........Jessy Joseph said suspending the teacher and the headmaster was the only way to pacify the mob.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

mooppan said:


> hahahaha...Let me ask you a question..Christians are just around 1% in Andra,according to the latest census..Do you believe that??..Converted Christians will remain with Hindu identity for reservations..We are around 18%(official),but the correct figure is some around 21-22%..



Those AP christians are lying, the real number is around 13%... But such figures are true only for states like AP,TG & TN where evangelist activity has been going on for ages.. where unlike Kerala RSS is weak. 

Kerala & Karnataka are totally different compared to AP,TG & TN. The amount of evangelical activity in these states has not happened in those 2 states. & Hindus in Kerala are more Hindutvavadi these days compared to those in AP,TG. TBH they resemble the hindutvavadis of the Old City which is why I am quite fond of them to an extent   

Thus the census figures are correct  Like it or not.

I have seen more Keralite hindutva vadis than Telugu or Tamil ones on this forum & in real life too  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@SarthakGanguly @Nair saab @Samudra Manthan 
& yes, these AP evangelicals are already losing influence, back under YSR & the Congress, they could do whatever they wanted & get away with it:- receive large amounts from foreign sources with the GOI doing nothing, threatening & getting rid of Hindu priests who tried to stop them, looting Hindu temples left & right for themselves & their Jesus & getting the GoAP to fund their religious pilgrimages...

But times have changed  CBN(a devout Hindu, a worshipper of Tirupathi Balaji & close to Hindu gurus) is the CM of AP now & Modi CM of India . Missionaries have been squealing in AP due to counter conversions happening+lack of money.
THough they are trying to create disturbances under Jagan Mohan Reddy in the last few weeks,
Hindu organisations are clearly uniting to take on these missionary scum whether they be BCs or UCs .

Even KCR(an opportunist) is appeasing only the Muslims of the Old city & kicked out the only evangelical christian in his cabinet recently(previous Deputy CM), ghar wapasis in TG are going much better compared to coastal Andhra

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nicky G

kadamba-warrior said:


> Exactly! The BJP's celebrations are premature.
> 
> The Owaisi's are the real winners in the long run!
> 
> Amidst all the confusion, the seculars and RW'ers alike are, directly or indirectly, helping mainstream a venomous ideology. Imagine what these siblings could do in states like Bengal/Kerala/UP/Kashmir!
> 
> No wonder, the Owaisi is being lauded as the Jinnah of the 21st century India.



He might well be a Jinnah wannabe but times are very different. There is no MK Gandhi to protect him and no British overlords to impose their will.

Though I agree with the point of short sighted politicians who can't see beyond the next elections, but I am sure there are enough who have a long term view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

mooppan said:


> hahahaha...Let me ask you a question..Christians are just around 1% in Andra,according to the latest census..Do you believe that??..Converted Christians will remain with Hindu identity for reservations..We are around 18%(official),but the correct figure is some around 21-22%..



Weren't you the one who said, the recent converts (or as you yourself disparagingly said "rice bag converts"), do not even matter since their loyalties are questionable and they will be quick to jump back to any religion as long as they get their bag of rice? Now why do you want them counted as Xians?

In any case, you were right about one thing. Rice bags do a lot of wonders: Faith matters: 'Ghar Wapsi' boom in Telangana, Andhra Pradesh

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

mooppan said:


> hahahaha...Let me ask you a question..Christians are just around 1% in Andra,according to the latest census..Do you believe that??..Converted Christians will remain with Hindu identity for reservations..We are around 18%(official),but the correct figure is some around 21-22%..


Dude... don't create data. If you have some genuine study please put that out we should be able to debate it. Else we will be inclined to consider that AP is 100% christian and end all debates.


----------



## Darmashkian

Josef K said:


> Weren't you the one who said, the recent converts (or as you yourself disparagingly said "rice bag converts"), do not even matter since their loyalties are questionable and they will be quick to jump back to any religion as long as they get their bag of rice? Now why do you want them counted as Xians?
> 
> In any case, you were right about one thing. Rice bags do a lot of wonders: Faith matters: 'Ghar Wapsi' boom in Telangana, Andhra Pradesh


Most of the SCs,STs & BCs are converts in name, you just need Hindu organisations to come forth & help them & get them out of the influence of the church.  + a few Hindu spiritual leaders to come & give spiritual discourses strengthening their faith in Hinduism

But it's the Upper Castes & the well off who convert you need to worry about! They are the ones who convert for spiritual/emotional reasons & are harder to re-convert. They are the most fanatical & quite anti-Hindu.

& I feel in the coastal districts of AP where 'mainstream' Hinduism dominates & which are the most prosperous districts of AP [Krishna,the 2 Godavaris & Guntur] where the max. conversions have been are have been high perhaps because of the lack of faith among many. Even in Vishakapatnam churches thrive on the those who are emotionally suffering.

But Coastal Andhra is quite casteist & especially those 4 districts mentioned, they are prosperous compared to the rest of the state, but still have many poor. My mother's roots are from here. That's how I know

The 'tribal' & 'backward' areas which usually have a local deity like Rayalseema & Telangana have held off much,much better compared to coastal Andhra & the above r districts which I have mentioned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Josef K said:


> Weren't you the one who said, the recent converts (or as you yourself disparagingly said "rice bag converts"), do not even matter since their loyalties are questionable and they will be quick to jump back to any religion as long as they get their bag of rice? Now why do you want them counted as Xians?
> 
> In any case, you were right about one thing. Rice bags do a lot of wonders: Faith matters: 'Ghar Wapsi' boom in Telangana, Andhra Pradesh


yes,But its almost same in the case of Hindus...Hindu born Marxist/Communist were listed/identified as Hindus in the census..I am not saying all Marxists are hindus nor are atheist..a good portion are..
Anyway hindus are now 54.7%(56.5 in 2001) in Kerala(as of 2011) and Christians around 18.3%(from 19% in 2001),both are dwindling


----------



## acetophenol

levina said:


> You think ISIS will not recruit me, a Hindu???
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a scene from a Malayalam movie where a CPI(M) leader visits a temple in disguise. Some Srinivasan-Jairam movie.
> @acetophenol which is that movie with a dialogue about Poland??



Its Sandhesham

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

indiatester said:


> Dude... don't create data. If you have some genuine study please put that out we should be able to debate it. Else we will be inclined to consider that AP is 100% christian and end all debates.


No,I am not the one saying that..check the posts of Dharmashikan



Darmashkian said:


> The 'tribal' & 'backward' areas which usually have a local deity like Rayalseema & Telangana have held off much,much better compared to coastal Andhra & the above r districts which I have mentioned


 Kerala is much better,But still lot of conversion activities are going among SC/ST tribes specially high range areas like idukki,wayanad districts of Kerala..unlike andra churches,Kerala churches are extremely rich and political backing,so funding or political support is not an issue..
yes,you are right about the current polarization among Hindus of Kerala,Same for Christians and Muslims too..Hindus are already consolidating under sangha parivar groups in Kerala.anyway,lets wait for the next election in Kerala,will show who has the real power..



Makaramarma said:


> ....... how convenient for you to blame the hand chopping on "sanghi Agenda" and "trap"  ....... .. wait, it was because of "personal" issues ? the same reason jesus hands were nailed to the cross ? ...an isolated personal incident.
> 
> I am guessing that Josephe's wife too heard that a lot and lost faith in her community and god.
> 
> If kerala is so "developed" then why are the roads unsafe for 95% of women ? ..... maybe because its the "christians" who has developed kerala  ...... while the hindus were busy killing each other.


You are hurting my religious sentiments,
She was buried in the church cemetery,i think..Though i am not sure,correct me if i am wrong..
Communist and suicide cases WERE buried outside church few decades ago.,..like themmaadi kuzhi or chudukaadu..
But now its not..
for the rape-I do have a reply,but not like to comment just because this is a Pakistan forum..


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637915303146459136

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Guys please do not turn this to a religious thread.... Let us focus on Indian politics pls.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

जिल्लेईलाही युगपुरुष केजरीवाल जी ने आज अपने 4 मै से 2 सांसदो का ईमानदारी प्रमाणपत्र ईसलिऐ खारिज कर दिया क्योकि वो पार्टी का लालू और नीतिश का समर्थन करने का विरोध कर रहे थे .........!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Клара said:


> जिल्लेईलाही युगपुरुष केजरीवाल जी ने आज अपने 4 मै से 2 सांसदो का ईमानदारी प्रमाणपत्र ईसलिऐ खारिज कर दिया क्योकि वो पार्टी का लालू और नीतिश का समर्थन करने का विरोध कर रहे थे .........!!
> 
> View attachment 251877


Cancelled certificates found reissued to Laloo Prasad Yadav & Nitish Kumar of Bihar. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637907048794050560

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> any update on assam situation ? some were saying govt will fall and all ?


No clear strategy by BJP Assam is visible right now.Any monumental change in electoral topography should be expected only after Bihar elections.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637934453369602050

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637907048794050560



that alone should cost Nitish the election


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637932667225243648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637932192706924544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637928530790092800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637929090704535552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637930798214057984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637935100777238528
I wish @jha ji was around  Does anyone know what has happened to him?? @JanjaWeed @Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Darmashkian

JanjaWeed said:


> Cancelled certificates found reissued to Laloo Prasad Yadav & Nitish Kumar of Bihar.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637907048794050560


Maybe this is where the Son gets his foolishness/stupidity from..


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> You are hurting my religious sentiments,
> She was buried in the church cemetery,i think..Though i am not sure,correct me if i am wrong..
> Communist and suicide cases WERE buried outside church few decades ago.,..like themmaadi kuzhi or chudukaadu..
> But now its not..
> for the rape-I do have a reply,but not like to comment just because this is a Pakistan forum..



The reason for chopping of Joseph's hands and nailing of Jesus hands were the same. Blasphemy. So which part hurts your religious sentiments ?  

It is unlikely that such a well known suicide case will be allowed to be buried inside church grounds. I know of a recent suicide case who's family was denied access to the graveyard. Anyway that is beside the point. 

Its funny you should complain about a hurt religious sentiment after mocking Hindus for killing each other and asking them to leave Kerala for Gujarat and work for patels burning buses

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

magudi said:


> CPM to celebrate Sri Krishna Jayanthi in Kerala
> 
> @Marxist @nair @SrNair @Star Wars @levina



Reminds me of an image I saw floating around the net, no idea what the text says.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> Reminds me of an image I saw floating around the net, no idea what the text says.



Radhe Mao

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Makaramarma

TejasMk3 said:


> Reminds me of an image I saw floating around the net, no idea what the text says.



Comrade Child Krishna.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> dle minds are a devils workshop, but i doubt it goes this far without an influence in ideology..





levina said:


> Its the unemployment among the youth which pulls them to ISIS, its all about money and very less about ideology.



I thought the myth of this poverty and terror had been busted long back. IM was pretty much composed of upper middle/middle class people who were businessmen, engineers, MBAs and so on. Many others like Osama are well known, even Yakub was a pretty big achiever (some rank 2nd in CA or something). A large majority of ISIS people who joined from India, and were tweeting in their support were again well to do professionals, in some cases living good lives in places like Singapore.

Debunking the Poverty-Terrorism Myth - WSJ
Understanding the economic dimension to terrorism - Mar. 13, 2007
The Myth That Poverty Breeds Terrorism - Businessweek
‘Britons to join ISIS for psychological, not economic reasons’ — RT Op-Edge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Why Nitish must lose Bihar Election | correctpoint

Once upon a time I was a huge admirer of Nitish Kumar, I believed he would transform Bihar; and if he rules for 10 years in Bihar, I no longer would go in an office in Bangalore, Pune or Delhi to work, but today when Bihar election date is announced and Nitish Kumar has just concluded 10 years, It makes me sad to write an article called this article; more upsetting is the fact that Nitish himself is not interested in governance and development.

Let’s briefly look at why Bihar voted to Nitish led BJP-JDU alliance in Bihar. Many of friends who is not from Bihar have often asked me – why do you guys voted to Lalu 3 times, didn’t you realize it after first time, that he no longer is a brilliant CM, he is just a comedian. *Let me tell that in most of places in Bihar; Lalu won because of booth capturing**. *Booth capturing was so much prevalent in those days, due to criminal associates of Lalu that many people didn’t go to vote – as no one would dare to risk their lives.

One of the biggest criminal and ex MP (of Siwan), Shahabuddin had the audacity to fire at the SP Mr. Singhal, who was promptly transferred when he instituted a case against him. This is just an example of Jungle Raj. Shahabuddin is said to be close to underworld, and his wife would be an MLA candidate from Nitish-led Janata Parivar this time. Think!!!

*I still remember that in 2005, CRPF and BSF were massively deployed across Bihar and they ensured that everyone especially women come out and vote; and no criminals obstruction takes place and that is how Nitish led BJP came in power.

Nitish’s first 5 years was stupendous for Bihar – He put 50000 criminals in Jail, built many roads and flyover, ensured safety of people , reduced corruption and that’s why in 2010 Nitish won with a phenomenal majority which was unimaginable by any yardstick.
In 2nd term, Nitsh planned to provide electricity across Bihar (imagine how underdeveloped was Bihar that electricity was such a big issue in 21st century,), Nitish also focused on job creation along with trying to woo Biharis to come back to their state; he had good intention, but at certain point of time, he realized that he could be potential PM candidate of NDA, and there starts downfall of Bihar again. He stopped working for Bihar since then and evolution of Jungle Raj 2 started.
*
Many significant people of Bihar political circle including some senior JDU leaders confirmed me that Nitish was very sure that if he succeeds in convincing Advani and Co. that Modi is a communal and would lose 2014 election if projected as PM; then BJP may be left with one option for PM candidate and it will be Nitish Kumar because of his image in Bihar and credentials.

He never imagined that BJP would part away but it happened…since then he never focused on Bihar and its governance. He did everything possible to ensure massive show in Loksabha in Bihar, he failed very badly. His ego was hurt. *He was unable to acknowledge that Narendra Modi is PM of India. He hated Modi, not because of Modi’s work, but because of jealousy, he didn’t accept that fact that even in Bihar, Narendra Modi is more popular than Nitish.* He quit, he appointed Manjhi and tried to be Super CM, Manjhi made him even more annoyed with his working style and floppy comments. He again became CM and chucked Manjhi out.

*LS election results signaled end of Nitish’s career in politics. He wants to be CM again, not to work for Bihar, but to prove a point to Modi that he is still most popular in Bihar; it’s an ego issue for him.
*
But Nitish is aware that he can’t succeed, if he battles it alone. While Nitish was searching for a formula, Lalu yadav came in for his support. *Lalu wants to secure his children’s future, he knows that he is politically finished; but if he sides with Nitish ; they may win, because of caste based voting and politics in Bihar. Hence the alliance finalized – it is a survival politics for Nitish and Lalu both.
*
All said and done, if Nitish manages to be CM again – it’s not Nitish who will rule; *its Lalu and his hooligans who would dictate terms in Bihar. Nitish would be reduced to a mere spectator, he would create policies but Lalu and his criminal gangs would gulp that money and there would be no implementation of those policies.* *Bihar would be paralyzed because of Nitish/Lalu relationship with the PM Modi. Fear of Jungle Raj would be all over again, it has already started to show – the way crime and corruption has reached to its peak in last few years.

BJP at center and BJP in state – may do well for Bihar. There will be special focus on Bihar considering number of Union Ministers and Modi’s LS seats from Bihar. Today’s special package of 1.25 lac crore announced by Modi is one significant step which may change face of Bihar, if used well. *This is the golden chance, My Dear Bihar; don’t vote for Nitish – because you in turn, are voting for Lalu. Nitish won because we didn’t want Lalu to be CM, this time if Nitish wins, it means we want Lalu (Remember Jungle Raj, You don’t want it back in any condition, Right). Therefore, I believe Nitish must lose Bihar election, if Bihar has to prosper.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Red*- Negetive
*Blue*- Positive

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Why Nitish must lose Bihar Election | correctpoint
> 
> Once upon a time I was a huge admirer of Nitish Kumar, I believed he would transform Bihar; and if he rules for 10 years in Bihar, I no longer would go in an office in Bangalore, Pune or Delhi to work, but today when Bihar election date is announced and Nitish Kumar has just concluded 10 years, It makes me sad to write an article called this article; more upsetting is the fact that Nitish himself is not interested in governance and development.
> 
> Let’s briefly look at why Bihar voted to Nitish led BJP-JDU alliance in Bihar. Many of friends who is not from Bihar have often asked me – why do you guys voted to Lalu 3 times, didn’t you realize it after first time, that he no longer is a brilliant CM, he is just a comedian. *Let me tell that in most of places in Bihar; Lalu won because of booth capturing**. *Booth capturing was so much prevalent in those days, due to criminal associates of Lalu that many people didn’t go to vote – as no one would dare to risk their lives.
> 
> One of the biggest criminal and ex MP (of Siwan), Shahabuddin had the audacity to fire at the SP Mr. Singhal, who was promptly transferred when he instituted a case against him. This is just an example of Jungle Raj. Shahabuddin is said to be close to underworld, and his wife would be an MLA candidate from Nitish-led Janata Parivar this time. Think!!!
> 
> *I still remember that in 2005, CRPF and BSF were massively deployed across Bihar and they ensured that everyone especially women come out and vote; and no criminals obstruction takes place and that is how Nitish led BJP came in power.
> 
> Nitish’s first 5 years was stupendous for Bihar – He put 50000 criminals in Jail, built many roads and flyover, ensured safety of people , reduced corruption and that’s why in 2010 Nitish won with a phenomenal majority which was unimaginable by any yardstick.
> In 2nd term, Nitsh planned to provide electricity across Bihar (imagine how underdeveloped was Bihar that electricity was such a big issue in 21st century,), Nitish also focused on job creation along with trying to woo Biharis to come back to their state; he had good intention, but at certain point of time, he realized that he could be potential PM candidate of NDA, and there starts downfall of Bihar again. He stopped working for Bihar since then and evolution of Jungle Raj 2 started.
> *
> Many significant people of Bihar political circle including some senior JDU leaders confirmed me that Nitish was very sure that if he succeeds in convincing Advani and Co. that Modi is a communal and would lose 2014 election if projected as PM; then BJP may be left with one option for PM candidate and it will be Nitish Kumar because of his image in Bihar and credentials.
> 
> He never imagined that BJP would part away but it happened…since then he never focused on Bihar and its governance. He did everything possible to ensure massive show in Loksabha in Bihar, he failed very badly. His ego was hurt. *He was unable to acknowledge that Narendra Modi is PM of India. He hated Modi, not because of Modi’s work, but because of jealousy, he didn’t accept that fact that even in Bihar, Narendra Modi is more popular than Nitish.* He quit, he appointed Manjhi and tried to be Super CM, Manjhi made him even more annoyed with his working style and floppy comments. He again became CM and chucked Manjhi out.
> 
> *LS election results signaled end of Nitish’s career in politics. He wants to be CM again, not to work for Bihar, but to prove a point to Modi that he is still most popular in Bihar; it’s an ego issue for him.
> *
> But Nitish is aware that he can’t succeed, if he battles it alone. While Nitish was searching for a formula, Lalu yadav came in for his support. *Lalu wants to secure his children’s future, he knows that he is politically finished; but if he sides with Nitish ; they may win, because of caste based voting and politics in Bihar. Hence the alliance finalized – it is a survival politics for Nitish and Lalu both.
> *
> All said and done, if Nitish manages to be CM again – it’s not Nitish who will rule; *its Lalu and his hooligans who would dictate terms in Bihar. Nitish would be reduced to a mere spectator, he would create policies but Lalu and his criminal gangs would gulp that money and there would be no implementation of those policies.* *Bihar would be paralyzed because of Nitish/Lalu relationship with the PM Modi. Fear of Jungle Raj would be all over again, it has already started to show – the way crime and corruption has reached to its peak in last few years.
> 
> BJP at center and BJP in state – may do well for Bihar. There will be special focus on Bihar considering number of Union Ministers and Modi’s LS seats from Bihar. Today’s special package of 1.25 lac crore announced by Modi is one significant step which may change face of Bihar, if used well. *This is the golden chance, My Dear Bihar; don’t vote for Nitish – because you in turn, are voting for Lalu. Nitish won because we didn’t want Lalu to be CM, this time if Nitish wins, it means we want Lalu (Remember Jungle Raj, You don’t want it back in any condition, Right). Therefore, I believe Nitish must lose Bihar election, if Bihar has to prosper.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Red*- Negetive
> *Blue*- Positive




All good but Yadav+Muslim+Kurmi vote bank is the major hurdle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

I also wanted -BJP JDU coalition to succeed...but it didn't worked that way


----------



## Roybot

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637932667225243648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637932192706924544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637928530790092800
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637929090704535552
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637930798214057984
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637935100777238528
> I wish @jha ji was around  Does anyone know what has happened to him?? @JanjaWeed @Nair saab



He moved to Germany I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> All good but Yadav+Muslim+Kurmi vote bank is the major hurdle



looking at todays rally, i really doubt on Nitish's prospects


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Why Nitish must lose Bihar Election | correctpoint
> 
> Once upon a time I was a huge admirer of Nitish Kumar, I believed he would transform Bihar; and if he rules for 10 years in Bihar, I no longer would go in an office in Bangalore, Pune or Delhi to work, but today when Bihar election date is announced and Nitish Kumar has just concluded 10 years, It makes me sad to write an article called this article; more upsetting is the fact that Nitish himself is not interested in governance and development.
> 
> Let’s briefly look at why Bihar voted to Nitish led BJP-JDU alliance in Bihar. Many of friends who is not from Bihar have often asked me – why do you guys voted to Lalu 3 times, didn’t you realize it after first time, that he no longer is a brilliant CM, he is just a comedian. *Let me tell that in most of places in Bihar; Lalu won because of booth capturing**. *Booth capturing was so much prevalent in those days, due to criminal associates of Lalu that many people didn’t go to vote – as no one would dare to risk their lives.
> 
> One of the biggest criminal and ex MP (of Siwan), Shahabuddin had the audacity to fire at the SP Mr. Singhal, who was promptly transferred when he instituted a case against him. This is just an example of Jungle Raj. Shahabuddin is said to be close to underworld, and his wife would be an MLA candidate from Nitish-led Janata Parivar this time. Think!!!
> 
> *I still remember that in 2005, CRPF and BSF were massively deployed across Bihar and they ensured that everyone especially women come out and vote; and no criminals obstruction takes place and that is how Nitish led BJP came in power.
> 
> Nitish’s first 5 years was stupendous for Bihar – He put 50000 criminals in Jail, built many roads and flyover, ensured safety of people , reduced corruption and that’s why in 2010 Nitish won with a phenomenal majority which was unimaginable by any yardstick.
> In 2nd term, Nitsh planned to provide electricity across Bihar (imagine how underdeveloped was Bihar that electricity was such a big issue in 21st century,), Nitish also focused on job creation along with trying to woo Biharis to come back to their state; he had good intention, but at certain point of time, he realized that he could be potential PM candidate of NDA, and there starts downfall of Bihar again. He stopped working for Bihar since then and evolution of Jungle Raj 2 started.
> *
> Many significant people of Bihar political circle including some senior JDU leaders confirmed me that Nitish was very sure that if he succeeds in convincing Advani and Co. that Modi is a communal and would lose 2014 election if projected as PM; then BJP may be left with one option for PM candidate and it will be Nitish Kumar because of his image in Bihar and credentials.
> 
> He never imagined that BJP would part away but it happened…since then he never focused on Bihar and its governance. He did everything possible to ensure massive show in Loksabha in Bihar, he failed very badly. His ego was hurt. *He was unable to acknowledge that Narendra Modi is PM of India. He hated Modi, not because of Modi’s work, but because of jealousy, he didn’t accept that fact that even in Bihar, Narendra Modi is more popular than Nitish.* He quit, he appointed Manjhi and tried to be Super CM, Manjhi made him even more annoyed with his working style and floppy comments. He again became CM and chucked Manjhi out.
> 
> *LS election results signaled end of Nitish’s career in politics. He wants to be CM again, not to work for Bihar, but to prove a point to Modi that he is still most popular in Bihar; it’s an ego issue for him.
> *
> But Nitish is aware that he can’t succeed, if he battles it alone. While Nitish was searching for a formula, Lalu yadav came in for his support. *Lalu wants to secure his children’s future, he knows that he is politically finished; but if he sides with Nitish ; they may win, because of caste based voting and politics in Bihar. Hence the alliance finalized – it is a survival politics for Nitish and Lalu both.
> *
> All said and done, if Nitish manages to be CM again – it’s not Nitish who will rule; *its Lalu and his hooligans who would dictate terms in Bihar. Nitish would be reduced to a mere spectator, he would create policies but Lalu and his criminal gangs would gulp that money and there would be no implementation of those policies.* *Bihar would be paralyzed because of Nitish/Lalu relationship with the PM Modi. Fear of Jungle Raj would be all over again, it has already started to show – the way crime and corruption has reached to its peak in last few years.
> 
> BJP at center and BJP in state – may do well for Bihar. There will be special focus on Bihar considering number of Union Ministers and Modi’s LS seats from Bihar. Today’s special package of 1.25 lac crore announced by Modi is one significant step which may change face of Bihar, if used well. *This is the golden chance, My Dear Bihar; don’t vote for Nitish – because you in turn, are voting for Lalu. Nitish won because we didn’t want Lalu to be CM, this time if Nitish wins, it means we want Lalu (Remember Jungle Raj, You don’t want it back in any condition, Right). Therefore, I believe Nitish must lose Bihar election, if Bihar has to prosper.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Red*- Negetive
> *Blue*- Positive


It looks like UP and Bihar are f*cked no matter what, at least for the foreseeable future. Whilst the rest of the country marches forward, these two (colossal) states are still in the dark ages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> It looks like UP and Bihar are f*cked no matter what, at least for the foreseeable future. Whilst the rest of the country marches forward, these two (colossal) states are still in the dark ages.



Bihar was doing well until Nitish suddenly got Modiphobia, both states have Enormous potential ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Bihar was doing well until Nitish suddenly got Modiphobia, both states have Enormous potential ...


Enormous potential that is being squandered and I don't see much hope for either states' future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

45'22' said:


> I also wanted -BJP JDU coalition to succeed...but it didn't worked that way



Are you from MP ?


----------



## Levina

.


TejasMk3 said:


> I thought the myth of this poverty and terror had been busted long back. IM was pretty much composed of upper middle/middle class people who were businessmen, engineers, MBAs and so on. Many others like Osama are well known, even Yakub was a pretty big achiever (some rank 2nd in CA or something). A large majority of ISIS people who joined from India, and were tweeting in their support were again well to do professionals, in some cases living good lives in places like Singapore.
> 
> Debunking the Poverty-Terrorism Myth - WSJ
> Understanding the economic dimension to terrorism - Mar. 13, 2007
> The Myth That Poverty Breeds Terrorism - Businessweek
> ‘Britons to join ISIS for psychological, not economic reasons’ — RT Op-Edge


I did not say poor...I said those who join are most probably unemployed. 



TejasMk3 said:


> Reminds me of an image I saw floating around the net, no idea what the text says.


This is hilarious.    


SarthakGanguly said:


> Can we do a religious census and see their affiliation? *Hindus and Christian poor should also be flocking there in that case. *


sarthak 
Those who want to join ISIS are first converted and then recruited. So it doesn't matter if one is Hindu or Christian. 

ISIS is recruiting all sorts of people, not just male fighters | New York Post



Roybot said:


> I live in Sydney, am in India/Bangladesh right now thoug, h


I knew it!!! 
Poor arp2041 would have been shocked to know this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> .
> 
> 
> I knew it!!!
> Poor arp2041 would have been shocked to know this.



Don't get too excited, am not one of your kind 

Here for some work


----------



## 45'22'

magudi said:


> Are you from MP ?


Nopes
I am from a state which will neither accept BJP nor accept congress for another 15 years at least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

45'22' said:


> Nopes
> I am from a state which will neither accept BJP nor accept congress for another 15 years at least



Orrisa or T.N ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

45'22' said:


> Nopes
> I am from a state which will neither accept BJP nor accept congress for another 15 years at least



West Bengal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Star Wars said:


> Orrisa or T.N ?


Odisha 


Roybot said:


> West Bengal?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> am not one of your kind
> 
> Here for some work


How can your consort be a BDian then? 

********
Let me escape before he pounces at me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Those who want to join ISIS are first converted and then recruited. So it doesn't matter if one is Hindu or Christian.


Then you have a great opportunity. The unemployment and poverty problems of our country and the rest of the world can be fixed in a few days. Just spread the message - 
i. Recite the Shahadah
ii. Go and serve the Islamic State.

But I don't see this happening.  Will wait.



Roybot said:


> Here for some work


Replicating the Afghan consulate model I see. Good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> The reason for chopping of Joseph's hands and nailing of Jesus hands were the same. Blasphemy. So which part hurts your religious sentiments ?
> 
> It is unlikely that such a well known suicide case will be allowed to be buried inside church grounds. I know of a recent suicide case who's family was denied access to the graveyard. Anyway that is beside the point.
> 
> Its funny you should complain about a hurt religious sentiment after mocking Hindus for killing each other and asking them to leave Kerala for Gujarat and work for patels burning buses


Avoid religious figures,thank you..
She was buried in a local church as far as i know..Or show me a credible source if you want to state otherwise..
I have said about those who are indulging in bombing , murdering and destroying peace and harmony in Kerala..We have suffered much under them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637932667225243648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637932192706924544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637928530790092800
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637929090704535552
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637930798214057984
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637935100777238528
> I wish @jha ji was around  Does anyone know what has happened to him?? @JanjaWeed @Nair saab



This rally can have cascading effect on fortunes of Nitishwa. Administration not listening to him anymore. Policemen openly givinh 80-100 to Mahagathbandhan. Lalu knows Yadavs slipping out of his hand. Thats why a blatant casteist speech today.

No Cheer for Nitish. Thats why he finished his speech so early. He must be very worried after reaction of the crowd. At least 200 crores were spent for this rally. ROI very bad. 

All BJP has to do is to cultivate Dalits and EBCs by reminding them of Jungle Raj during Lalu days and Yadav voters by circulating today's rally pics. Any chance of upper caste voting for Nitish is finished now after Lalu's speech. Propping up some Muslim and Yadav candidates in Seemanchal should also be looked into.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637617866259337218

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

saurav said:


> This rally can have cascading effect on fortunes of Nitishwa. Administration not listening to him anymore. Policemen openly givinh 80-100 to Mahagathbandhan. Lalu knows Yadavs slipping out of his hand. Thats why a blatant casteist speech today.
> 
> No Cheer for Nitish. Thats why he finished his speech so early. He must be very worried after reaction of the crowd. At least 200 crores were spent for this rally. ROI very bad.
> 
> All BJP has to do is to cultivate Dalits and EBCs by reminding them of Jungle Raj during Lalu days and Yadav voters by circulating today's rally pics. Any chance of upper caste voting for Nitish is finished now after Lalu's speech. Propping up some Muslim and Yadav candidates in Seemanchal should also be looked into.



You Bihari ?Any bihari here



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637617866259337218



The guy is a sanghi hence gets no 'verified' tag from twitter


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> You Bihari ?Any bihari here


@Dem!god

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> How can your consort be a BDian then?
> 
> ********
> Let me escape before he pounces at me



Shes an Australian : You are the only Bangladeshi here, and that too the illegal kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

magudi said:


> You Bihari ?Any bihari here
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a sanghi hence gets no 'verified' tag from twitter



Yes...

@jha is also from Bihar. Inactive these days though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> Avoid religious figures,thank you..
> She was buried in a local church as far as i know..Or show me a credible source if you want to state otherwise..
> I have said about those who are indulging in bombing , murdering and destroying peace and harmony in Kerala..We have suffered much under them..



Suicide is considered a grave mortal sin and 
Canon 1184 of the Code of Canon Law asks the church to deny a church burial for for the manifest sinners to whom a Church funeral cannot be granted without causing public scandal to the faithful.

Considering the public awareness of this case, it is for you to prove that she was given a church burial contrary to Church law and practices. 

There is a report of 107 non sanghi mallu's who are indulging in bombing, murdering and destroying peace , but not in Kerala. I suppose that makes it acceptable to your kind


----------



## saurav

45'22' said:


> Odisha



Correct... No chance of anyone replacing Naveen babu in Odisha in next 15 years. This guy is a teflon man. Nothing sticks to him. Corruption by his ministers does not impact his image. Amazing. One of a kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> This rally can have cascading effect on fortunes of Nitishwa. Administration not listening to him anymore. Policemen openly givinh 80-100 to Mahagathbandhan. Lalu knows Yadavs slipping out of his hand. Thats why a blatant casteist speech today.
> 
> No Cheer for Nitish. Thats why he finished his speech so early. He must be very worried after reaction of the crowd. At least 200 crores were spent for this rally. ROI very bad.
> 
> All BJP has to do is to cultivate Dalits and EBCs by reminding them of Jungle Raj during Lalu days and Yadav voters by circulating today's rally pics. Any chance of upper caste voting for Nitish is finished now after Lalu's speech. Propping up some Muslim and Yadav candidates in Seemanchal should also be looked into.



200 crores ??? yikes..... any sources for that ?


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> 200 crores ??? yikes..... any sources for that ?



Source for spending by political parties in election ..? Bhai.. Almost every nook and corner of Patna is filled with Posters for this rally. Every MLA/MP was given a task to bring 5000 people from his/her constituency. None of these things come cheap. Arrangement for food of 5 Lakh people was made. Just add all this and you will easily cross 250 crores.

Every person was promised 200 Rs. 
People took money. 
Traveled to Patna. 
Stayed whole night in and around Gandhi Maidan. 
Watched lounda dance whole night. 
Ate Poori Bhujia in morning. 
Then went off sightseeing. 

Hardly 50-80 Thousand supporters. Most from RJD. While last evening only some 2-3 lakh people had already reached Patna. This is a colossal failure in crowd management. RJD has forgotten the art to manage crowd it seems. JD-U never knew this. Today's rally is just what BJP needed for tilting momentum in its favour. BJP walas laughing, RJP walas fuming at Nitish and many JD-U walas looking at first opportunity to jump ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samudra Manthan

magudi said:


> The guy is a sanghi hence gets no 'verified' tag from twitter


What is that and how does it work/matter?


----------



## magudi

saurav said:


> Source for spending by political parties in election ..? Bhai.. Almost every nook and corner of Patna is filled with Posters for this rally. Every MLA/MP was given a task to bring 5000 people from his/her constituency. None of these things come cheap. Arrangement for food of 5 Lakh people was made. Just add all this and you will easily cross 250 crores.
> 
> Every person was promised 200 Rs.
> People took money.
> Traveled to Patna.
> Stayed whole night in and around Gandhi Maidan.
> Watched lounda dance whole night.
> Ate Poori Bhujia in morning.
> Then went off sightseeing.
> 
> Hardly 50-80 Thousand supporters. Most from RJD. While last evening only some 2-3 lakh people had already reached Patna. This is a colossal failure in crowd management. RJD has forgotten the art to manage crowd it seems. JD-U never knew this. Today's rally is just what BJP needed for tilting momentum in its favour. BJP walas laughing, RJP walas fuming at Nitish and many JD-U walas looking at first opportunity to jump ship.



The focal point is back to MODI like 2014 general elections! I guess this is exactly what BJP wanted


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Source for spending by political parties in election ..? Bhai.. Almost every nook and corner of Patna is filled with Posters for this rally. Every MLA/MP was given a task to bring 5000 people from his/her constituency. None of these things come cheap. Arrangement for food of 5 Lakh people was made. Just add all this and you will easily cross 250 crores.
> 
> Every person was promised 200 Rs.
> People took money.
> Traveled to Patna.
> Stayed whole night in and around Gandhi Maidan.
> Watched lounda dance whole night.
> Ate Poori Bhujia in morning.
> Then went off sightseeing.
> 
> Hardly 50-80 Thousand supporters. Most from RJD. While last evening only some 2-3 lakh people had already reached Patna. This is a colossal failure in crowd management. RJD has forgotten the art to manage crowd it seems. JD-U never knew this. Today's rally is just what BJP needed for tilting momentum in its favour. BJP walas laughing, RJP walas fuming at Nitish and many JD-U walas looking at first opportunity to jump ship.




Rs. 200 per man ?, i would have come to his rally for that alone...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> Suicide is considered a grave mortal sin and
> Canon 1184 of the Code of Canon Law asks the church to deny a church burial for for the manifest sinners to whom a Church funeral cannot be granted without causing public scandal to the faithful.
> 
> Considering the public awareness of this case, it is for you to prove that she was given a church burial contrary to Church law and practices.
> 
> There is a report of 107 non sanghi mallu's who are indulging in bombing, murdering and destroying peace , but not in Kerala. I suppose that makes it acceptable to your kind


hahaha..
Its You who started it..so its yours....
Why should we want to bother about those 107 shitting in some deserts of Syria or iraq??it will not affect us directly or indirectly ..hope they never return..our only concern is with our living land Kerala..


----------



## SURYA-1

magudi said:


> You Bihari ?Any bihari here




Me Bihari but right now in Noida. 
@Ranvir Sena too is Bihari.


----------



## saurav

magudi said:


> The focal point is back to MODI like 2014 general elections! I guess this is exactly what BJP wanted



Yes. Making Modi the focal point may backfire. Will be interesting to see how Modi responds in Bhagalpur ( my native). Bhagalpur gives lot of ammunition to any anti-Congress leader. Lets see if Modi decides to use them.

Curiously Baba Ramdev was singled out by Lalu today. Ramdev has some influence in Yadavs. But it seems that influence is enough to bother Lalu.



Star Wars said:


> Rs. 200 per man ?, i would have come to his rally for that alone...



People dont come cheap these days.. Unless you are Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Marxist said:


> View attachment 251746
> 
> 107 malayali's joined IS
> 107 മലയാളികൾ യുദ്ധനിരയിൽ, മലയാളി ഭീകരപ്രവാഹം ഐഎസിലേക്ക്‌ | Janayugom
> 
> @nair @Nair saab @levina @kurup @magudi and others



Good .... I hope all of them dies a terrible death ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

saurav said:


> Yes. Making Modi the focal point may backfire.



Why do you think like that ?? Why will it backfire ??



kurup said:


> Good .... I hope all of them dies a terrible death ..




Instead of hoping we need to make sure they do.


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> Why do you think like that ?? Why will it backfire ??



Backfire for Nitish....


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> Backfire for Nitish....




Hasn't it already during LS -2014 elections ??


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> Hasn't it already during LS -2014 elections ??



yea, as pointed in earlier article, his hate for modi and his ego is making this an Nitish v/s Modi election


----------



## saurav

SURYA-1 said:


> Why do you think like that ?? Why will it backfire ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of hoping we need to make sure they do.



Modi still enjoys maximum popularity among Bihar voters. No other leader comes close to him. Everyone tries to refrain from personally attack someone who is more popular as it makes One-One contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1

I think it was timed to perfection. Ramdev is Yadav.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637947742782943232
Would Ramdev be visiting Bihar ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

How many U-turns will these jokers take?? When will they even make up their mind. They should have some guts & just come out in public & say what they mean too- "NO f&@* off AP, no special status or package for you. HAHA" instead of wasting our precious time & making us worry left & right

Then we can stop wasting our time agitating & start working to make our state the best in India within 20 years & await our chance to give people like Venkaiah Naidu a good kick in the back during elections.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637969617000996864
@SURYA-1 Ramdev is a Haryanvi Yadav! & not one from UP or even Bihar, I doubt he commands any influence over Bihari Yadavs, but am sure that BJP will try to use him to divide Yadav votes.

P.S:- Be careful!! Too many -ve votes can get u banned permanently!!

There was a brilliant political poster here from Telangana-wolfchannze, but too many -ve ratings got him kicked out! permanently  :'( .
Don't want to see the same happening to any Indian member. So please be careful Bhai!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> How many U-turns will these jokers take?? When will they even make up their mind. They should have some guts & just come out in public & say what they mean too- "NO f&@* off AP, no special status or package for you. HAHA" instead of wasting our precious time & making us worry left & right
> !



Can you point out the last time they said otherwise ? an Official statement...? Last time you went berzerk over some anonymous news report..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637932667225243648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637932192706924544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637928530790092800
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637929090704535552
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637930798214057984
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637935100777238528
> I wish @jha ji was around  Does anyone know what has happened to him?? @JanjaWeed @Nair saab





Roybot said:


> He moved to Germany I think.


He is very much around..it's just that he is gone off with this PDF thing. Quite a few ex-PDFrs like Arp, JasonBourne, Krait, Jha, Soumitra etc are pretty much active in a little watsapp group of ex-PDFrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637846864474324992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Can you Quote me the last time they said otherwise ?


I will search for the quote, but they(Venkaiah Naidu) said w*e can't give special status because it is not in the bill(AP re-organisation act)* -_- & then he blamed Congress for this

I will search for the screenshot where it was all over Telugu news channels

& CBN gave a presser a few days back when he was in Delhi after visiting PM,FM,VN & Niti ayog that Special status won't help AP in any manner -_-
[ Who does he think he is fooling? His own party bhakts are laughing at him for such a statement]

Anyway they should make it clear immediately that they don't want to give & can't give it & stop giving wasted hope to APites who can then get back to work on rebuilding their state


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> I will search for the quote, but they(Venkaiah Naidu) said w*e can't give special status because it is not in the bill(AP re-organisation act)* -_- & then he blamed Congress for this
> 
> I will search for the screenshot where it was all over Telugu news channels
> 
> & CBN gave a presser a few days back when he was in Delhi after visiting PM,FM,VN & Niti ayog that Special status won't help AP in any manner -_-
> [ Who does he think he is fooling? His own party bhakts are laughing at him for such a statement]
> 
> Anyway they should make it clear immediately that they don't want to give & can't give it & stop giving wasted hope to APites who can then get back to work on rebuilding their state



plz...no news channels , am talking about official confirmation from any of the ministers.


----------



## IN-2030

SURYA-1 said:


> Me Bihari but right now in Noida.
> @Ranvir Sena too is Bihari.


I am too bihari...from nalanda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

JanjaWeed said:


> He is very much around..it's just that he is gone off with this PDF thing. Quite a few ex-PDFrs like Arp, JasonBourne, Krait, Jha, Soumitra etc are pretty much active in a little watsapp group of ex-PDFrs.


Their leaving has indeed left a void near impossible to replace...

I used to read their posts from 2011-2015 when I thought I was too young to join PDF(Am currently 19 now), Would have loved to interact more with them.. pity  


Star Wars said:


> plz...no news channels , am talking about official confirmation from any of the ministers.


I have mentioned the name of VENKAIAH NAIDU- a CABINET MINISTER in the GOI who came out in public


Muppavarapu V*enkaiah Naidu is an Indian politician serving as the Union Minister of Urban Development, Housing and Urban Poverty Alleviation and Parliamentary Affairs in the Narendra Modi government. Wikipedia*


The fact that CBN has to say that it can't help AP after meeting the PM,FM & Niti Ayog Members itself indicates that it is not coming!


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> I have mentioned the name of VENKAIAH NAIDU- a CABINET MINISTER in the GOI who came out in public



Am talking about proof, not claims...



Darmashkian said:


> The fact that CBN has to say that it can't help AP after meeting the PM,FM & Niti Ayog Members itself indicates that it is not coming!



Source ?


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Am talking about proof, not claims...


The only proof is a statement in public. & so is this which is also a statement, & so are the previous U-turns & statements

Special Status can only be decided by the Niti ayog which also comprises all the CMs in India , any official confirmation of accepting/rejecting will be from them & them alone, period..

So VN's statements (or U-turns)are the closest we(APites) can accept as confirmation & as somebody else has mentioned AP can not get the special status.. TN,TG,Karnataka & Odisha will not allow that to happen. KCR will die before he allows that to happen.

Here is an official confirmation on the floor of the Lok Sabha
AP Won't Get Any Special Status - The Hans India
_In a major blow to Andhra Pradesh Union minister of state for planning, Rao Inderjit Singh announced that special category status would not be granted to any state in the country._

APites should get realistic & lobby GOI for a package for that is the only way we can get something for AP, but I doubt GOI has any money to spare for a state whose elections are in 2019.. 

& that power hungry fool Jagan should stop hurting AP's economy through strikes & bandhs & go to Delhi to lobby for AP if he truly cares about AP. 

Question mark over special status for AP - The Hindu
_Centre told the Lok Sabha earlier this month that neither Andhra Pradesh nor Telangana meet the criteria for that status. Telangana, too, has demanded the Special Category status_.

Naidu's Special Hopes Melt in Delhi, Even Package for AP in Doubt -The New Indian Express

Special package, but not special status: Delhi to Andhra Pradesh - The Times of India


----------



## saurav

JanjaWeed said:


> He is very much around..it's just that he is gone off with this PDF thing. Quite a few ex-PDFrs like Arp, JasonBourne, Krait, Jha, Soumitra etc are pretty much active in a little watsapp group of ex-PDFrs.



Frankly PDF is no more that interesting. No wonder serious people do not come often or have left the place for good. May be I'll join Ex-PDFers soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> hahaha..
> Its You who started it..so its yours....
> Why should we want to bother about those 107 shitting in some deserts of Syria or iraq??it will not affect us directly or indirectly ..hope they never return..our only concern is with our living land Kerala..



For every 107 who went, there are 1007 who did not go and is living in kerala  ........ and they are the one's chopping hands and killing school teachers in mallapuram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

satya prakash patel said:


> I am too bihari...from nalanda




But I don't know of Patels in Nalanda ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

@Star Wars Here is the link you wanted:-
Will give Andhra Pradesh money not special status, says Modi

_After meeting Mr Modi, Mr Naidu tried to explain to the media that the state would not get much benefit if the Centre announced special category status for AP. Pointing out that the special category status was different from incentives to industries, he said it was not the only solution for everything._

After 1 year of lobbying for it, he says it won't help AP . -_- Who is he fooling?

@magudi @NIA Isn't this surprising, the biggest haters of CBN & Andhraites are now calling for an alliance b/w both states..

How people change
Telangana, Andhra Pradesh must join hands to fight for a cause: Kalvakuntla Kavitha

_Stressing that Chief Ministers of Andhra Pradesh and Telangana must come together "politically" to fight for their cause, TRS MP on Sunday criticised Prime Minister Narendra Modi's special package for poll-bound Bihar, saying it has not gone down well with many other states._



SURYA-1 said:


> But I don't know of Patels in Nalanda ??


If I'm not wrong, Patel is a Kurmi surname right? @satya prakash patel . Hardik Patel claimed that Patels,Kurmis(NiKu's caste) & Kammas(CBN's caste) are related.

He is right when it comes to Kammas, so I guessed that Kurmis too could have patel names, after all there are some UP patels too .


----------



## IN-2030

magudi said:


> All good but Yadav+Muslim+Kurmi vote bank is the major hurdle


No kurmi will vote Nitish...mark my point
All kurmis are against nitish b/c he joined hand with Lalu
I am from Nalanda...by caste kurmi(lol)



SURYA-1 said:


> But I don't know of Patels in Nalanda ??


Hehehe...i am from islampur(nalanda) dude...Patel vo Gaytri Parivar wale ne namkaran me rakh diya tha chhote me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

satya prakash patel said:


> No kurmi will vote Nitish...mark my point
> All kurmis are against nitish b/c he joined hand with Lalu
> I am from Nalanda...by caste kurmi(lol)


So you are a Kurmi  my prediction was right 

& regarding support,
Really? this article indicates otherwise
Boost for Lalu Yadav-Nitish Kumar alliance as Yadavs pledge to lend full support to JD(U) - The Economic Times

_"If our grand alliance sticks, we will vote for Nitish. Absolutely," Rajkumar Prasad Yadav, in his 50s, of Deva-chak village of Wazirganz assembly segment of Gaya district asserts. Similar refrain was heard from Yadavs from other districts like Aurangabad, Sasaram, Bhabhua, Jehanabad, Nawada, Nalanda, Munger and Banka. _*This trend, in fact, has given wings to members of Kurmi community, to which Nitish belongs, who are asserting to solidly stand behind him. "I voted for Narendra Modi in Lok Sabha ,but will vote for Nitish this time," Deependra Patel of Murgaon village of Ghosi assembly segment of Jehanabad district says even after acknowledging small proportion of their Kurmi population in this assembly seat. He was confident that Yadavs are voting for grand alliance irrespective of the candidate*_._
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
I will "follow you" on FB in sometime , I hope you have no problem


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> The only proof is a statement in public. & so is this which is also a statement, & so are the previous U-turns & statements
> 
> Special Status can only be decided by the Niti ayog which also comprises all the CMs in India , any official confirmation of accepting/rejecting will be from them & them alone, period..
> 
> So VN's statements (or U-turns)are the closest we(APites) can accept as confirmation & as somebody else has mentioned AP can not get the special status.. TN,TG,Karnataka & Odisha will not allow that to happen. KCR will die before he allows that to happen.
> 
> Here is an official confirmation on the floor of the Lok Sabha
> AP Won't Get Any Special Status - The Hans India
> _In a major blow to Andhra Pradesh Union minister of state for planning, Rao Inderjit Singh announced that special category status would not be granted to any state in the country._
> 
> APites should get realistic & lobby GOI for a package for that is the only way we can get something for AP, but I doubt GOI has any money to spare for a state whose elections are in 2019..
> 
> & that power hungry fool Jagan should stop hurting AP's economy through strikes & bandhs & go to Delhi to lobby for AP if he truly cares about AP.
> 
> Question mark over special status for AP - The Hindu
> _Centre told the Lok Sabha earlier this month that neither Andhra Pradesh nor Telangana meet the criteria for that status. Telangana, too, has demanded the Special Category status_.
> 
> Naidu's Special Hopes Melt in Delhi, Even Package for AP in Doubt -The New Indian Express
> 
> Special package, but not special status: Delhi to Andhra Pradesh - The Times of India



Special status not possible due to technical reasons but center is in favor for it, its really that simple.Stop the depressing Victim mentality, lets wait and see what happens. Either there will be a special package or a special status. IF there is no special status you complain, if they are in favor you complain. If they promise special package you complain.


----------



## SURYA-1

Darmashkian said:


> He is right when it comes to Kammas, so I guessed that Kurmis too could have patel names, after all there are some UP patels too .




For a 19 year old , you seem to have pretty good knowledge.

Nalanda is anyway bastion of Nitish Kumar due to significant Kurmi population.



satya prakash patel said:


> No kurmi will vote Nitish...mark my point
> All kurmis are against nitish b/c he joined hand with Lalu
> I am from Nalanda...by caste kurmi(lol)
> 
> 
> Hehehe...i am from islampur(nalanda) dude...Patel vo Gaytri Parivar wale ne namkaran me rakh diya tha chhote me



Remove FB link.

Buddy pleas edit your post immediately. On this forum we can't share FB profiles. Do it quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

Darmashkian said:


> So you are a Kurmi  my prediction was right
> 
> & regarding support,
> Really? this article indicates otherwise
> Boost for Lalu Yadav-Nitish Kumar alliance as Yadavs pledge to lend full support to JD(U) - The Economic Times
> 
> _"If our grand alliance sticks, we will vote for Nitish. Absolutely," Rajkumar Prasad Yadav, in his 50s, of Deva-chak village of Wazirganz assembly segment of Gaya district asserts. Similar refrain was heard from Yadavs from other districts like Aurangabad, Sasaram, Bhabhua, Jehanabad, Nawada, Nalanda, Munger and Banka. _*This trend, in fact, has given wings to members of Kurmi community, to which Nitish belongs, who are asserting to solidly stand behind him. "I voted for Narendra Modi in Lok Sabha ,but will vote for Nitish this time," Deependra Patel of Murgaon village of Ghosi assembly segment of Jehanabad district says even after acknowledging small proportion of their Kurmi population in this assembly seat. He was confident that Yadavs are voting for grand alliance irrespective of the candidate*_.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
> I will "follow you" on FB in sometime , I hope you have no problem




Most probably a paid news item. Yadavs are the core votebank of Lalu but his hold is not that strong now. Especially on younger generation. Even if 20-25% of Yadavs do not vote for Lalu, he may be in trouble.


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Special status not possible due to technical reasons but center is in favor for it, its really that simple...
> Stop being so depressing Victim mentality, lets wait and see what happens. Either there will be a special package or a special status.


See, it took 23 minutes to divide our state in the LS without any discussion. Proceeding were blacked out & our MPs were thrown out of Parliament. All for the sake of seats in TG which both parties didn't get thankfully.

In the RS, BJP told that the bill had many flaws & some were against the consitution,many which they did not repair after coming to power. The governor himself is very confused over his role & the new powers granted to him by the bill. TBH his inaction over the Sanathnagar MLA controversy itself proves he is a lame duck but that is for another day.

Nobody listened to us when we said that the bill would hurt us the most & leave us beggars, even the state Congress unit & AP-BJP unit told the higher ups but they did not listen.

You fast forwarded an incomplete bill, now look AP is still stuck paying some of TG's debt even today, even basic MLC calculation was messed up which had to be amended later but not the above... What the hell can I say.

Cash-starved Andhra Pradesh left paying off Telangana debt! | Business Line

You take 7 months to tell us ask Niti aayog(which was formed on 1st Jan.). You should have told us the moment it was formed to go & ask them later.. The damage caused by Hudhud cyclone last year was 8,000 crore(according to a UN body). PM promised 1,000 crore, he only gave 400 crore with the other 600 given 6-7 months later after there were protests in AP..

AP won't get special status, the other CMs will make sure of that. Congress will support our claim with it's 9 CMs to try & grow in AP(which won't work).But the other won't & for special package like Bihar, we need elections.. which will only come after a few years.

When there is no money for OROP as of now, how can there be money for big special packages which have been promised?? Already one to Bihar has been promised. It will be quite tough fulfilling it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
They are wasting our precious time THAT's why I complain, special status is integral to the strategy to make AP a prosperous state, if it doesn't come some other steps have to be taken.
And these frequent statements/U-turns just confuse us or give us false hope. 

*They may support it but technicalities prevent AP from getting that special status. & technicalities are what matter at the end of the day in this case*

Already the situation of the state is not very good, add to that the poor monsoon situation+ the quarrels with the foolish AP babus refusing to move to Vijayawada taking place already thus increasing the pressure of CBN. A shameless opposition is banking upon this special status mess & blaming CBN for it further making his life tough.

the headache over special status is giving anger+heartburn to many Andhraites, if you think I have gone berserk then you are wrong, There were worse reactions than mine for the Telangana movement & their are worser reactions as of now.

@SURYA-1 Thank you for your words of praise ,bhai  I am still learning as it is


----------



## SURYA-1

saurav said:


> Most probably a paid news item. Yadavs are the core votebank of Lalu but his hold is not that strong now. Especially on younger generation. Even if 20-25% of Yadavs do not vote for Lalu, he may be in trouble.



Today's crowd strength just debunkes that paid piece of shit.

And yes more than 40% Yadavs will vote for Lalu.


----------



## nair

Where is @arp2041 these days? Did he change his id?


----------



## Darmashkian

nair said:


> Where is @arp2041 these days? Did he change his id?


He's banned.. from the last few months
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
By the way how many of you out here like the idea of cheap govt.subsidized liquor ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> See, it took 23 minutes to divide our state in the LS without any discussion. Proceeding were blacked out & our MPs were thrown out of Parliament. All for the sake of seats in TG which both parties didn't get thankfully.
> 
> In the RS, BJP told that the bill had many flaws & some were against the consitution,many which they did not repair after coming to power. The governor himself is very confused over his role & the new powers granted to him by the bill. TBH his inaction over the Sanathnagar MLA controversy itself proves he is a lame duck but that is for another day.
> 
> Nobody listened to us when we said that the bill would hurt us the most & leave us beggars, even the state Congress unit & AP-BJP unit told the higher ups but they did not listen.
> 
> You fast forwarded an incomplete bill, now look AP is still stuck paying some of TG's debt even today, even basic MLC calculation was messed up which had to be amended later but not the above... What the hell can I say.
> 
> Cash-starved Andhra Pradesh left paying off Telangana debt! | Business Line
> 
> You take 7 months to tell us ask Niti aayog(which was formed on 1st Jan.). You should have told us the moment it was formed to go & ask them later.. The damage caused by Hudhud cyclone last year was 8,000 crore(according to a UN body). PM promised 1,000 crore, he only gave 400 crore with the other 600 given 6-7 months later after there were protests in AP..
> 
> AP won't get special status, the other CMs will make sure of that. Congress will support our claim with it's 9 CMs to try & grow in AP(which won't work).But the other won't & for special package like Bihar, we need elections.. which will only come after a few years.
> 
> When there is no money for OROP as of now, how can there be money for big special packages which have been promised??
> -------------------------------------------
> They are wasting our precious time THAT's why I complain, special status is integral to the strategy to make AP a prosperous state, if it doesn't come some other steps have to be taken.
> 
> Already the situation of the state is not very good, add to that the poor monsoon situation+ the quarrels with the foolish AP babus refusing to move to Vijayawada taking place already thus increasing the pressure of CBN. A shameless opposition is banking upon this further making his life tough
> 
> the headache over special status is giving anger+heartburn to many Andhraites, if you think I have gone berserk then you are wrong, There were worse reactions than mine for the Telangana movement & their are worser reactions as of now.
> 
> @SURYA-1 Thank you for your words of praise ,bhai  I am still learning as it is



Government unveils NITI Aayog's structure - The Economic Times

It takes time to setup Niti Ayog in itself you can't expect a quick decision form an organization which is under formation.

_*Conditions to categorize states for special status :*_

The special status is given to certain states because of their inherent features; like they might have a low resource base and cannot mobilize resources for development. Some of the features required for special status are:

(i) hilly and difficult terrain;

(ii) low population density or sizable share of tribal population;

(iii) strategic location along borders with neighboring countries;

(iv) economic and infrastructural backwardness; and

(v) non-viable nature of state finances.


Does A.P qualify all 5 of that ? no it does not, but i guess final word goes to Niti Ayog ?...lets wait and see how much of a financial assistance is given to the State. Considering Modi has met CBN on this issue we know govt. is taking this seriously.


----------



## saurav

Darmashkian said:


> He's banned.. from the last few months
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> By the way how many of you out here like the idea of *cheap govt.subsidized liquor* ?



Does this include Blue Label .. ? I am all for it then..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IN-2030

Darmashkian said:


> If I'm not wrong, Patel is a Kurmi surname right? @satya prakash patel . Hardik Patel claimed that Patels,Kurmis(NiKu's caste) & Kammas(CBN's caste) are related.


Yes...but plz don't name Hardick...he is maha chutiya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

has anyone seen this video ?



satya prakash patel said:


> Yes...but plz don't name Hardick...he is maha chutiya



after he said he will vote for BJP, media has gone into silent mode...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

@Darmashkian here is Jha's views about today...
'Jha saheb how did this MahaGatBandan rally go? Do u think it's a success?'

''Nope.. Made Nitish look weak in front of Lalu..
If this group wins, I'll loose my hope for Bihar
Patna looked as if 90's had returned..
Petrol pumps closed in fear of being forces to give free petrol.. Restaurants closes for same reason. Market closes for fear of getting looted.
Around 80-90 thousand people
Not much by Lalu standard..
But Caste arithmetic still not in BJP's favor''

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saurav

JanjaWeed said:


> @Darmashkian here is Jha's views about today...
> 'Jha saheb how did this MahaGatBandan rally go? Do u think it's a success?'
> 
> ''Nope.. Made Nitish look weak in front of Lalu..
> If this group wins, I'll loose my hope for Bihar
> Patna looked as if 90's had returned..
> Petrol pumps closed in fear of being forces to give free petrol.. Restaurants closes for same reason. Market closes for fear of getting looted.
> Around 80-90 thousand people
> Not much by Lalu standard..
> But Caste arithmetic still not in BJP's favor''



Request him to give his opinion on Caste arithmetic and relationship among gathbandhan parties. Thnx in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Darmashkian said:


> He's banned.. from the last few months
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> By the way how many of you out here like the idea of cheap govt.subsidized liquor ?


what subsidized liquor? I am the downtrodden dalit like no other 

I lost hope in Modi sarkar .... as a matter of fact I lost hope in Hinduism. You Modi bhakts can keep on dangling on hope but in the end Ya'll hindutavdis will get is Jailtey's d!ck cheese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> I lost hope in Modi sarkar .... as a matter of fact I lost hope in Hinduism.



Me too, i am seriously considering retiring now 



ranjeet said:


> I lost hope in Modi sarkar .... as a matter of fact I lost hope in Hinduism.



Me too, i am seriously considering retiring now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

magudi said:


> Me too, i am seriously considering retiring now
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, i am seriously considering retiring now



Planet Earth se retirement?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638017340999778305
LOL. I love the tweets by Prof. Vaidyanathan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Me too, i am seriously considering retiring now


Retire from what? the whole nation vote for Modi Sarkar but Modi whored out the mandate to Jaitely.



Samudra Manthan said:


> Planet Earth se retirement?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638017340999778305
> LOL. I love the tweets by Prof. Vaidyanathan.



Bhakts can be happy on social media. But you also know whose balls Modi caress


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> what subsidized liquor? I am the downtrodden dalit like no other
> 
> I lost hope in Modi sarkar .... as a matter of fact I lost hope in Hinduism. You Modi bhakts can keep on dangling on hope but in the end Ya'll hindutavdis will get is Jailtey's d!ck cheese.



You seriously believe the Lutyans network developed over 69 years will go in 1 year ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Bhakts can be happy on social media. But you also know whose balls Modi caress



How does Modi come into the picture in this tweet? Why should Modi matter in this matter. Is Modi expected to clean up after we go to the loo too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> How does Modi come into the picture in this tweet? Why should Modi matter in this matter. Is Modi expected to clean up after we go to the loo too?



looks like people expected things to turn around in 1 year without understanding the political realities....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Retire from what? the whole nation vote for Modi Sarkar but Modi whored out the mandate to Jaitely.
> 
> 
> 
> Bhakts can be happy on social media. But you also know whose balls Modi caress


Etni sasti wali kyon bhai? Ek din nahi lete toh kaunsi kayamat aa jaati?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> You seriously believe the Lutyans network developed over 69 years will go in 1 year ?



you are here so am I, Modi won't get second term. It's not about media but whoring out the mandate to PIMP like Jaitely.



Samudra Manthan said:


> How does Modi come into the picture in this tweet? Why should Modi matter in this matter. Is Modi expected to clean up after we go to the loo too?


I wasn't talking about the tweet but the first part of your post.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> you are here so am I, Modi won't get second term. It's not about media but whoring out the mandate to PIMP like Jaitely.
> .



IF modi wont get then who will get ? he will get second term weather you like it or not. Problem in this country is people are oblivious to the realities. You are expecting things from him which is not possible for him to achieve. Its your fault, not Modi's. The entire system needs to be cleaned..He is a human being, not a GOD..

Starting from Planning commission, IB, RAW, ED .. One by one each of these are organizations are getting cleared, NGO's are getting banned and projects are being planned.. Sorry, but you have to be ignorant not to notice the changes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> you are here so am I, Modi won't get second term. It's not about media but whoring out the mandate to PIMP like Jaitely.
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking about the tweet but the first part of your post.



I hear a lot of accusations on Jaitley, but every time I hear his speech in the parliament, I am just amazed at how rational the man is and he does not seem to spare the Gandhis either, so what am I missing here?


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> I hear a lot of accusations on Jaitley, but every time I hear his speech in the parliament, I am just amazed at how rational the man is and he does not seem to spare the Gandhis either, so what am I missing here?



They believe Jaitley is responsible for failure to pass GST and Land Bill, He is collusion with congress etc..etc...


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Etni sasti wali kyon bhai? Ek din nahi lete toh kaunsi kayamat aa jaati?


chutyape ki hadd hoti hai bhai ... sorry in a really bad mood tonight.



Star Wars said:


> IF modi wont get then who will get ? he will get second term weather you like it or not. Problem in this country is people are oblivious to the realities. You are expecting things from him which is not possible for him to achieve. Its your fault, not anybody else's. The entire system needs to be cleaned..
> 
> Starting from Planning commission, IB, RAW, ED .. One by one each of these are organizations are getting cleared, NGO's are getting banned and projects are being planned.. Sorry, but you have to be ignorant not to notice the changes



Chod bhai .... agar adi fassi mein vote dena hi hai toh better make jaitley PM candidate .atleast RS mein ego tussle to nahi hogii?



Samudra Manthan said:


> I hear a lot of accusations on Jaitley, but every time I hear his speech in the parliament, I am just amazed at how rational the man is and he does not seem to spare the Gandhis either, so what am I missing here?


You are missing everything but last half n hour of parliament session.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> They believe Jaitley is responsible for failure to pass GST and Land Bill, He is collusion with congress etc..etc...



That is absurd. There is no way Modi will cede control to Jaitley on any issue if there was even a whiff of treachery about him. Not with the whole body of VIF and other nationalist hawks keeping tabs on everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Chod bhai .... agar adi fassi mein vote dena hi hai toh better make jaitley PM candidate .atleast RS mein ego tussle to nahi hogii?



RS issue was abound to happen, Vyapam, Lalit gate or no Vyapam..Jaitley or no Jaitley. This is obvious...



Samudra Manthan said:


> That is absurd. There is no way Modi will cede control to Jaitley on any issue if there was even a whiff of treachery about him. Not with the whole body of VIF and other nationalist hawks keeping tabs on everything.



Yup, it is beyond stupid that people think Modi is sub servant to Jaitley. IF they know anything about VIF, their affiliation with RSS and their role in elections and PMO, they would never say this. IF they did, then it is stupudity.



ranjeet said:


> You are missing everything but last half n hour of parliament session.



And what exactly was BJP supposed to do in RS ? May i have your views on that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> RS issue was abound to happen, Vyapam, Lalit gate or no Vyapam..Jaitley or no Jaitley. This is obvious...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it is beyond stupid that people think Modi is sub servant to Jaitley. IF they know anything about VIF, their affiliation with RSS and their role in elections and PMO, they would never say this. IF they did, then it is stupudity.



How much VIF knew about Hardik Patel? 
@JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly 
your honest assessment


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> You are missing everything but last half n hour of parliament session.


 I think it is the closeness that twitter provides where we feel we have access to the PMO and other ministries but still we do not see things we want happening that is driving your frustration and that of others. Reality is a lot more complex than that.

Are you sure Modi is such a nooby after all his years in politics that he wont know the law and the ways and means of passing legislation and Jaitley can easily pull wool over Modi's eyes just like that? That there wont be a bevy of constitutional experts already working on briefing Modi about it, but it is all a solo performance by Jaitley?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> And what exactly was BJP supposed to do in RS ? May i have your views on that ?



Nothing much then they already did ie spread their cheeks


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> How much VIF knew about Hardik Patel?
> @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly
> your honest assessment


Pardon my ignorance... What's this VIF btw?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> How much VIF knew about Hardik Patel?
> @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly
> your honest assessment



First he supports Kejrival and Nitish and then asks for reservation for patels..
Then he claims he want all reservations to be removed
Then he says he supports Modi and BJP
Such crowds cannot be attracted without involvement of RSS

This seems more like a movement to turn the country against reservation...



ranjeet said:


> Nothing much then they already did ie spread their cheeks



IF you cannot provide a solution then do not complain in the first place.



JanjaWeed said:


> Pardon my ignorance... What's this VIF btw?



Vivekananda international foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> First he supports Kejrival and Nitish and then asks for reservation for patels..
> Then he claims he want all reservations to be removed
> Then he says he supports Modi and BJP
> Such crowds cannot be attracted without involvement of RSS
> 
> This seems more like a movement to turn the country against reservation...
> 
> 
> 
> IF you cannot provide a solution then do not complain in the first place.



No way RSS is involved in anything of this sort. It is political suicide for BJP to get the country embroiled in a caste war just at the moment when their plate seems to be full of other issues. RSS is not stupid. Nor so desperate that it wants BJP to lose the faith of people within 1 term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> No way RSS is involved in anything of this sort. It is political suicide for BJP to get the country embroiled in a caste war just at the moment when their plate seems to be full of other issues. RSS is not stupid. Nor so desperate that it wants BJP to lose the faith of people within 1 term.



There is something deeper going on here, such crowds cannot be attracted without internal help.. Either way Media has gone entirety silent and he is shifting his stance against reservation. Not to mention back to supporting BJP and Modi..


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> I think it is the closeness that twitter provides where we feel we have access to the PMO and other ministries but still we do not see things we want happening that is driving your frustration and that of others. Reality is a lot more complex than that.
> 
> Are you sure Modi is such a nooby after all his years in politics that he wont know the law and the ways and means of passing legislation and Jaitley can easily pull wool over Modi's eyes just like that? That there wont be a bevy of constitutional experts already working on briefing Modi about it, but it is all a solo performance by Jaitley?



reality is indeed complex and to think Modi has think in his hands is another illusion we hindus were served this time. What exactly Jaitely did to reinforce faith in "MODI SARKAR"



JanjaWeed said:


> Pardon my ignorance... What's this VIF btw?


Vivekanand "I DON'T KNOW" Foundation.


----------



## Star Wars

@JanjaWeed

The Brains Behind Modi Sarkar | Tehelka - Investigations, Latest News, Politics, Analysis, Blogs, Culture, Photos, Videos, Podcasts

check this out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> There is something deeper going on here, such crowds cannot be attracted without internal help.. Either way Media has gone entirety silent and he is shifting his stance against reservation.



This crowd is not all that big in Indian context. Asaram Bapu used to attract that kind of crowd just from people who wanted to wish him Happy Holi and would drop by.

I heard rumors of some Jain guru lending support, but they would have withdrawn it once the Patel started talking against Modi and Anandiben. Hardik Patel is not from RSS or BJP or any nationalist's camp. RSS works at grass root levels and is not entirely made up of political dimwits. Cannot say the same about some Hindu/Jain gurus.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> reality is indeed complex and to think Modi has think in his hands is another illusion we hindus were served this time. What exactly Jaitely did to reinforce faith in "MODI SARKAR"
> .



It was Jaitley who garnered the support for GST even among the opposition. Only people in opposition are the Gandhi's. As for the budget, neither you nor me have the right to comment on it
Not even 1 and a half years, foolish Indians are ready to give 60 years + to congress but not 5 years to Modi.. No wonder we were invaded so many times in last 1000 years....



Samudra Manthan said:


> This crowd is not all that big in Indian context. Asaram Bapu used to attract that kind of crowd just from people who wanted to wish him Happy Holi and would drop by.
> 
> I heard rumors of some Jain guru lending support, but they would have withdrawn it once the Patel started talking against Modi and Anandiben. Hardik Patel is not from RSS or BJP or any nationalist's camp. RSS works at grass root levels and is not entirely made up of political dimwits. Cannot say the same about some Hindu/Jain gurus.



Hardik basically has no supporters in Patel community, besides the whole agitation will only make BJP get OBC vote consolidation since Guj CM has already denied reservation....


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> It was Jaitley who garnered the support for GST even among the opposition. Only people in opposition are the Gandhi's. As for the budget, neither you nor me have the right to comment on it
> Not even 1 and a half years, foolish Indians are ready to give 60 years + to congress but not 5 years to Modi.. No wonder we were invaded so many times in last 1000 years....


And what exactly he did on OROP?


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> reality is indeed complex and to think Modi has think in his hands is another illusion we hindus were served this time. What exactly Jaitely did to reinforce faith in "MODI SARKAR"



You know the numbers are not in our favor in RS as well as Kurein and Ansari are congress stooges. Not only that the supreme court also seems stuffed by judges who are no better than libtards. From the media to the courts to the bureaucracy and parliament is infused with cretins from Congress.

It is going to take time cleaning up this stable. Meanwhile, economy is on an uptick, Hindutva is being supported, NGOs are getting banned, and so many other things are going on which I do not need to recount here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> First he supports Kejrival and Nitish and then asks for reservation for patels..
> Then he claims he want all reservations to be removed
> Then he says he supports Modi and BJP
> Such crowds cannot be attracted without involvement of RSS
> 
> This seems more like a movement to turn the country against reservation...
> 
> 
> 
> IF you cannot provide a solution then do not complain in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Vivekananda international foundation


Oh OK...the one headed by Doval once. 

@ranjeet honestly I'm unable to draw any conclusion about that HarDick namoona. He changes his colour like a girgit. 

He wants reservation for Gujju Patels...but he wants agitation all over India for that. What sort crack he is on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> And what exactly he did on OROP?



First of all ....Do you know what the Vets want on OROP ?



Samudra Manthan said:


> You know the numbers are not in our favor in RS as well as Kurein and Ansari are congress stooges. Not only that the supreme court also seems stuffed by judges who are no better than libtards. From the media to the courts to the bureaucracy and parliament is infused with cretins from Congress.
> 
> It is going to take time cleaning up this stable. Meanwhile, economy is on an uptick, Hindutva is being supported, NGOs are getting banned, and so many other things are going on which I do not need to recount here.



forget about seats in RS, its all Modi's fault


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> Hardik basically has no supporters in Patel community, besides the whole agitation will only make BJP get OBC vote consolidation since Guj CM has already denied reservation..



It does not matter whether there is OBC consolidation or not. Gujarat is BJP strong hold and politics in Gujarat has no bearing on other states electoral fortunes.


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh OK...the one headed by Doval once.
> 
> @ranjeet honestly I'm unable to draw any conclusion about that HarDick namoona. He changes his colour like a girgit.
> 
> He wants reservation for Gujju Patels...but he wants agitation all over India for that. What sort crack he is on?



He also said, stop reservation for all , or give Patels reservation...



Samudra Manthan said:


> It does not matter whether there is OBC consolidation or not. Gujarat is BJP strong hold and politics in Gujarat has no bearing on other states electoral fortunes.



am saying within the Gujarat itself..



Samudra Manthan said:


> You know the numbers are not in our favor in RS as well as Kurein and Ansari are congress stooges. Not only that the supreme court also seems stuffed by judges who are no better than libtards. From the media to the courts to the bureaucracy and parliament is infused with cretins from Congress.
> 
> It is going to take time cleaning up this stable. Meanwhile, economy is on an uptick, Hindutva is being supported, NGOs are getting banned, and so many other things are going on which I do not need to recount here.



@ranjeet and few others got brainwashed by libtard media


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> am saying within the Gujarat itself..



Gujarat belongs to BJP and it does not need to play such dirty tricks.


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> You know the numbers are not in our favor in RS as well as Kurein and Ansari are congress stooges. Not only that the supreme court also seems stuffed by judges who are no better than libtards. From the media to the courts to the bureaucracy and parliament is infused with cretins from Congress.
> 
> It is going to take time cleaning up this stable. Meanwhile, economy is on an uptick, Hindutva is being supported, NGOs are getting banned, and so many other things are going on which I do not need to recount here.






Star Wars said:


> First of all ....Do you know what the Vets want on OROP ?
> 
> 
> 
> forget about seats in RS, its all Modi's fault



Oh man can't I just fucking vent out my anger in a thread where we have a free hand? 
@JanjaWeed got the hint from my first few post but you both are going on about something I don't want to read about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> He also said, stop reservation for all , or give Patels reservation...



Gimmicks and certainly not one planned by BJP/RSS. Read his twitter timeline. He is an APPtard through and through.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Oh man can't I just fucking vent out my anger in a thread where we have a free hand?
> @JanjaWeed got the hint from my first few post but you both are going on about something I don't want to read about.



If your anger is at current Govt. then we are simply setting it straight ...


@Samudra Manthan Can it be Ford foundation ?, Guj CM was responsible for getting it monitored and its accounts frozen... Maybe some way of getting it back to GUj CM..


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Oh man can't I just fucking vent out my anger in a thread where we have a free hand?
> @JanjaWeed got the hint from my first few post but you both are going on about something I don't want to read about.



Sorry Boss. Adjust madi.



Star Wars said:


> @Samudra Manthan Can it be Ford foundation, Guj CM was responsible for getting it monitered and its accounts frozen...



He is certainly from the dirty tricks dept of the seculars to make things harder and messier for BJP. It is a given Ford and others will be involved some way or other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> He is certainly from the dirty tricks dept of the seculars to make things harder and messier for BJP. It is a given Ford and others will be involved some way or other.



But then guy faded quiet fast and is making more U turns in 1 week than Kejrival,NItish and Lalu combined. And his apparent support for BJP has decreased media attention on him...


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> But then guy faded quiet fast and is making more U turns in 1 week than Kejrival,NItish and Lalu combined



Just keeping people guessing because the crowd reaction petered out so fast. Even Kejru likes to project himself as nationalist at times just like when he wanted to take credit for naming Aurangazeb road to Abdul Kalam.


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> Just keeping people guessing because the crowd reaction petered out so fast. Even Kejru likes to project himself as nationalist at times just like when he wanted to take credit for naming Aurangazeb road to Abdul Kalam.



With so much U-turns will anyone support him due to the lack of him sticking to once stance ? but then again...people support Kejrival...


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> With so much U-turns will anyone support him due to the lack of him sticking to once stance ? but then again...people support Kejrival...



If not him someone else will take his place. The intent is to keep the pot boiling.


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> If not him someone else will take his place. The intent is to keep the pot boiling.



The guy is untrained and immature, politicizing this the first day and not to mention making several U-turns was rather stupid.... He could simply have left it apolitical and seen far greater success..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Government unveils NITI Aayog's structure - The Economic Times
> 
> It takes time to setup Niti Ayog in itself you can't expect a quick decision form an organization which is under formation.
> 
> _*Conditions to categorize states for special status :*_
> 
> The special status is given to certain states because of their inherent features; like they might have a low resource base and cannot mobilize resources for development. Some of the features required for special status are:
> 
> (i) hilly and difficult terrain;
> 
> (ii) low population density or sizable share of tribal population;
> 
> (iii) strategic location along borders with neighboring countries;
> 
> (iv) economic and infrastructural backwardness; and
> 
> (v) non-viable nature of state finances.
> 
> 
> Does A.P qualify all 5 of that ? no it does not, but i guess final word goes to Niti Ayog ?...lets wait and see how much of a financial assistance is given to the State. Considering Modi has met CBN on this issue we know govt. is taking this seriously.


AP doesn't qualify for all 5 except 4 & 5. Thus we won't get it & that it even assuming that the other members of Niti aayog will support us, which is practically impossible

SO basically Venkaiah Naidu & Arun Jaitley lied to us when they promised Special status for 10 years.

Thank you so much, heroes.. Now why don't you just tell us what else is POSSIBLE to implement & what else isn't in everything you have promised AP. 

Ch4783 Congress at the Centre created this mess, scumbags deserve to rot with pigs & mosquitoes for all the suffering they are putting AP through.
------------------------------------------


JanjaWeed said:


> @Darmashkian here is Jha's views about today...
> 'Jha saheb how did this MahaGatBandan rally go? Do u think it's a success?'
> 
> ''Nope.. Made Nitish look weak in front of Lalu..
> If this group wins, I'll loose my hope for Bihar
> Patna looked as if 90's had returned..
> Petrol pumps closed in fear of being forces to give free petrol.. Restaurants closes for same reason. Market closes for fear of getting looted.
> Around 80-90 thousand people
> Not much by Lalu standard..
> But Caste arithmetic still not in BJP's favor''



Exactly my analysis!! But I don't concur with his view that this rally was not a success, it was not a great success but quite an average one. & definitely a success for Lalu.

I still believe that MahaGhatbandhan will win this Election only to lose disastrously in 2019 LS & 2020 Assembly to the NDA

@satya prakash patel @SURYA-1 @saurav
Just check this below, don't know whether to laugh or be angry

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637951468155211776
@JanjaWeed
Thank you very much, nice to know that nothing bad/serious has happened to him as I feared for a while 

From what I last remember, @jha was quite interested in Telangana Politics & believed it could be another Jharkhand/Maha. for the BJP.

Here are 2 updates on what is going on right now, would like to know if it is possible for you to connect these to him. If yes then here they are:-
1)TG-BJP is totally pathetic, the ground is fertile, opposition is discredited(TDP/Congress). Yet they are doing nothing great to expand their base whether it be in Hyderabad or the rest of TG.
Atleast the others are working hard against KCR & exposing his incompetence, these fellows are totally lazy & are only following the others..

Fissures have erupted within TG-BJP, 1 leader Jagga Reddy(Medak LS candidate) has left the party & re-joined the Congress whom he left to join the BJP, another one Nagam Janardhan is very unhappy with the quality of leadership & wants out but can't find a good party to join.
Kishen Reddy has proved to be totally useless as TG-BJp President & Shah doesn't seem interested in TG or AP as of now

2)In the Warangal(SC) LS bypolls left vacant by it's MP resigning to become TG's Deputy CM, the Congress is planning to field Gaddar(TG-protagonist & revolutionary) or Meira Kumar(the ex-LS speaker) to contest. TRS may field the ex MP's family member or some old timer with experience.
The TDP & the Commies may consolidate their votes behind the Congress(tacitly, not in public) to defeat TRS just as they did in the MLC polls when TDP,Commies & Con. threw their weight behind 1 BJP candidate to defeat the TRS candidate.
& if the TDP goes with the Congress, the TG-BJP will be pressurised to do the same

If you can't communicate it to him, then I apologize for wasting your time.
If you can then I thank you

I once again thank you for communicating his message on Bihar over here to us all
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


saurav said:


> Does this include Blue Label .. ? I am all for it then..





ranjeet said:


> what subsidized liquor? I am the downtrodden dalit like no other
> 
> I lost hope in Modi sarkar .... as a matter of fact I lost hope in Hinduism. You Modi bhakts can keep on dangling on hope but in the end Ya'll hindutavdis will get is Jailtey's d!ck cheese.



In yet other revolutionary move by the TG govt. it has decided to provide cheap subsidised liquor to the public for the public good & to destroy more... I mean make families happy 

Of course, this is not a freebie move to give bribes to the common man & win their votes during the election, but an attempt to get rid of illicit liquor.

Telangana opens cheap liquor tap
_The new state has uncorked a waiver of the 100 per cent VAT on cheap liquor to make it "affordable" and check the hooch menace, with chief minister Chandrasekhar Rao saying he was doing this for the "people's health" and to make "families happy".

"That's not all. The state plans to reintroduce the poor man's alcohol under a new policy from October. The purified arrack, or Saara as it is called here, will be supplied by through state-approved outlets under the "T Brand" at a price of around Rs 25 for an 180ml pack. A similar pack of Gudumba (illegally distilled liquor) - blamed for over 100 deaths each year - sells for around Rs 20."

"Another key element of the new Telangana policy is that licences for the sale of the cheap liquor would be issued for a cluster of 30 to 40 villages - called a mandal - with operators allowed to open as many outlets as they like in the area. Earlier, the licences were limited to a particular outlet."

"Officials estimated the loss in revenue from the VAT exemption at Rs 1,200 crore - taxes from liquor account for 32 per cent the state's revenues - in 2015-16 but claimed it would be more than offset by the expected surge in cheap liquor sales accruing to the state."_

_Livemint: Business news, financial news, current affairs and analysis of stock markets and Indian economy_

THough TBH I doubt you will find anything called Blue Label for it could be too expensive to be subsidised
& if anything goes wrong, please don't blame TG,TRS or KCR.. Blame Chandrababu Naidu & Andhra Pradhesh since they are responsible for all the problems of Telangana 

JAI TELANGANA!! Jai Telangana Gandhi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

@Darmashkian , that tweet was posted earlier by some member. Have already seen that. And everyone in Bihar knows about castist agendas of these two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Samudra Manthan said:


> Sorry Boss. Adjust madi.


Avanige elli kannada barutte swamy? 



> He is certainly from the dirty tricks dept of the seculars to make things harder and messier for BJP. It is a given Ford and others will be involved some way or other.



This theory is more believable. Teesta Setelvad, Javed Anand, Sanjeev Bhatt, Aaptards..aided & abetted by Ford Foundation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

SURYA-1 said:


> @Darmashkian , that tweet was posted earlier by some member. Have already seen that. And everyone in Bihar knows about castist agendas of these two.


TBH I personally found it quite amusing..

Nitsh:- Dalit, Dalit...

Lalu:- uh......... HAAA(like a child) BJP pichdon ki party nahin hai....


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> This theory is more believable. Teesta Setelvad, Javed Anand, Sanjeev Bhatt, Aaptards..aided & abetted by Ford Foundation.



Thankfully, They got the stupidest person to do the job


----------



## Darmashkian

JanjaWeed said:


> This theory is more believable. Teesta Setelvad, Javed Anand, Sanjeev Bhatt, Aaptards..aided & abetted by Ford Foundation.


In this entire Patel drama, Sanjay Joshi, Keshubapa & many others are involved.. I can't tell their names as I am not sure & don't wish to divulge it here. But all I can say is that Modi needs to keep a closer eye on his party,RSS & the other RSS affiliates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> In this entire Patel drama, Sanjay Joshi, Keshubapa & many others are involved.. I can't tell their names as I am not sure & don't wish to divulge it here. But all I can say is that Modi needs to keep a closer eye on his party,RSS & the other RSS affiliates.



Bajrang Dal ?


----------



## Samudra Manthan

JanjaWeed said:


> Avanige elli kannada barutte swamy?
> 
> 
> 
> This theory is more believable. Teesta Setelvad, Javed Anand, Sanjeev Bhatt, Aaptards..aided & abetted by Ford Foundation.



They are desperate to see this govt fall. They simply cannot afford this govt getting another term. So anything and everything they can bring about to destabilize the country they will. Dangerous times indeed.



JanjaWeed said:


> Avanige elli kannada barutte swamy?



Ashtu gottirbohudu. It has been made popular due to IT industry being based out of Bangalore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> Bajrang Dal ?



Why you guys are desperately looking for conspiracy angles only ?? In past India has witnessed many such agitations for reservations or against reservations. It's not a new phenomena.

I think Modi has foreseen it hence he had appointed a Patel as CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> They are desperate to see this govt fall. They simply cannot afford this govt getting another term. So anything and everything they can bring about to destabilize the country they will. Dangerous times indeed.



Just last couple of battles left and then we are finally free of these blood sucking lutyans network

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Just last couple of battles left and then we are finally free of these blooding lutyans network



If BJP pulls off Bihar, there will be a cascading effect.UP next year is anyhow easier than Bihar. It will mean whole North India turning saffron. Bihar is crucial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> If BJP pulls off Bihar, there will be a cascading effect.UP next year is anyhow easier than Bihar. It will mean whole North India turning saffron. Bihar is crucial.



BIhar is harder of the lot because Nitish does not really have anti incumbuncy, he had a pretty successful 1st term. If BJP gets Bihar, then U.P is certain....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> @JanjaWeed
> 
> The Brains Behind Modi Sarkar | Tehelka - Investigations, Latest News, Politics, Analysis, Blogs, Culture, Photos, Videos, Podcasts
> 
> check this out


That was a good read...eventhough it's tehelka & was trying to imply indirectly that VIF is a right wing affiliated think tank. JNU dominated, left affiliated think tanks have done innumerable harm to India's economic, social & security interests. It's only fair that these anti nationals are put in their place...& institutions like VIF playes a crucial role in moulding India's future.



Darmashkian said:


> In this entire Patel drama, Sanjay Joshi, Keshubapa & many others are involved.. I can't tell their names as I am not sure & don't wish to divulge it here. But all I can say is that Modi needs to keep a closer eye on his party,RSS & the other RSS affiliates.



Quite possible...Keshubhai has nothing to lose & Sanjay Josh has an axe to grind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

*Don't lend book, wife and intelligence to others, because if you do so, no one will give them back, and everyone will use them for their own intentions.

Caste is important for selection of Home Minister.

If we send industrialists to jail, it would be discouraging investment.

If there is electricity in every village, people will watch TV till late night and then fall asleep. They won’t get a chance to produce children. When there is no electricity, there is nothing else to do, but produce babies*


----------



## IN-2030

Darmashkian said:


> TBH I personally found it quite amusing..
> 
> Nitsh:- Dalit, Dalit...
> 
> Lalu:- uh......... HAAA(like a child) BJP pichdon ki party nahin hai....


Every one knows Lalu is "gawar" and Nitish do vote bank politics... 
This gawar had ruled Bihar(equivalent to japan in population) for 15 year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Samudra Manthan said:


> Planet Earth se retirement?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638017340999778305
> LOL. I love the tweets by Prof. Vaidyanathan.





ranjeet said:


> Retire from what? the whole nation vote for Modi Sarkar but Modi whored out the mandate to Jaitely.



From BJP IT cell ,phuck am not even getting paid for my voluntary services 

Need to stop this hero worship BS.If i retire now and take to ground work i can be the next modi


----------



## Makaramarma

magudi said:


> From BJP IT cell ,phuck am not even getting paid for my voluntary services
> 
> Need to stop this hero worship BS.If i retire now and take to ground work i can be the next modi



Why be Modi when you can be Magudi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

*Crossroads For Patronage Politics Of Middle India? | Swarajya

How Narendra Modi is disrupting the well-entrenched systems of caste patronage in state after state. *

Congress folklore has it that H.N. Bahuguna (former CM of Uttar Pradesh) while introducing a young Raja of Manda as a balancing factor to Raja Dinesh Singh of Kalakankar had apparently remarked to Mrs. Gandhi “do not underestimate him based on his physique, given a chance he would encounter even you”. Indira, a consummate politician that she was, never forgot that advice but her son Rajiv’s naiveté managed to unleash a monster of unprecedented political opportunism.

Rajiv was faced with a challenge to find a replacement for Pranab Mukherjee in the cabinet. For, he suspected Mukherjee to be ambitious enough to thwart his own ascendancy to the Prime Ministership after Indira’s assassination. V.P. Singh, the not-so-young-anymore Raja of Manda, still carrying that diminutive physique and stenciled mustache was hence unwittingly chosen to head the Union Finance Ministry.

Rajiv’s decision backfired immediately as Singh, a born-again socialist, led a crackdown on various industrial houses using the draconian license-permit Raj powers and gave Rajiv another opportunity to commit another blunder. The then Prime Minister promptly moved Singh to the Defence Ministry where he openly started to talk about arms procurement frauds including the very infamous Bofors scandal.

*The greatest contribution of V.P. Singh in demolishing Congress came about a couple of years later when he unleashed the Mandal forces on a hapless Indian polity. Mandalization has ensured that Congress party would never again find a foothold in the Hindi heartland which in turn has meant that no Gandhi after Rajiv could ever occupy the highest political office of the land.

Mandalization not only demolished Congress party’s hold in north India but also created an inflection point in the nascent history of Hindu awakening of an ancient civilization. Indeed, many political thought leaders widely believed that the Ram Mandir revolution propelled rise of the BJP was checked by an equally strong countercurrent of backward caste awakening.*

It took a couple of decades more for BJP to discover a development icon in the form of a leader belonging to an extremely backward caste. One, who extracted Mandal assertion as a smaller subtext of the larger Hindu identity. The primary feature of Narendra Modi’s rise has been the dissolution of caste identities even while religious assertion has gained currency. It is in this context that we have widely analyzed and understood the phenomenon of United Spectrum of Hindu Votes over the last two years. Now is probably the right time to critically scrutinize our demographic stance.

After the unprecedented Lok Sabha victory in 2014, BJP had also managed to emerge victorious in all the state elections barring the exception of the city-state of Delhi. *After winning these state elections, the party seems to have made a conscious decision to avoid catering to the demands of the dominant caste of that particular state and instead concentrate on the larger Hindu unity.*

*For instance, in Maharashtra, not only did BJP not bow to the local demands of Shiv Sena, but also refused to be cowered by the dominant Maratha caste and instead chose Devendra Fadnavis, a Brahmin, as the chief minister of the state. Similarly, in Haryana, for the first time in 18 years, a non-Jat has been nominated as the first saffron CM.*




AFP PHOTO/ PUNIT PARANJPE

History tells us that dominant middle and upper castes tend to remain restless outside the power matrix. Understanding the power wielded by dominant castes is a fascinating study of patronage across India; the tools may vary but methodology remains the same. For instance, in Maharashtra, the Marathas control various agrarian cooperative bodies which have kept them at the top of the power matrix for a long time. Similarly, in Karnataka, Lingayats run a whole host of prestigious educational institutions through which they wield their patronage system. In Haryana, the Jats control the agrarian labour market to exert control over society. In Gujarat, Patels hawk over the trade networks to derive power.

To a large extent, *Modi’s rise has also come about in the form of a disruption to these patronage networks. What is often labelled as “young new India” by various political commentators is uncomfortable to conform to such societal norms as symbolized by these patronage networks and consequently have found expression in their support to Modi. That contract between young India and Modi has remained more-or-less intact as recent electoral data shows.*

Despite widespread negative narrative by the media, a combative Congress party and the combined onslaught of various opposition groups, BJP has still remained the first choice of voters across India from Madhya Pradesh to Rajasthan to Karnataka. It is indeed fascinating to note that BJP’s United Spectrum of Hindu Votes, including dominating middle castes, has also remained structurally intact.

Two simple examples of this continuing support of powerful middle castes can be seen in Rajasthan and Karnataka. In Rajasthan, BJP’s victory in the civic polls was mainly because of Rajput votes while in the BBMP polls of Bangalore, the dominant Vokkaligas broke free from the patronage system of the ruling party to support the BJP. In fact, such a rebellion by a dominant caste against a ruling dispensation hasn’t happened in nearly 35 years in Karnataka.

An even more fascinating result has come from the very unlikely state of Kerala.* In the Aruvikkara assembly by-poll, BJP managed to increase its vote share by a whopping 343% while Congress and CPM increased votes by merely 0.6% and 0.4% respectively. In fact, in comparison to 2011 election, 26,000 young new voters were added to the rolls in this assembly segment which exactly corresponds to the 26000 extra votes that BJP secured in the by-polls. This confirms our analysis about young new India breaking the patronage systems to support Modi in his endeavor to rediscover India.*

One common feature of all these recent electoral achievements of BJP in the last few weeks is the transmission of the Modi electoral current to the local BJP leaders – from an established face like Shivraj Singh to a neo-political entity like R. Ashoka. It is in this backdrop that the Patel agitation in Gujarat comes as a jarring note. What is even more intriguing is the fact that Gujarat has a Patel Chief Minister for the first time since 2002.

The Patidar community makes up for some 17% of Gujarati population and has a strong political presence in Saurashtra.* It is a well-known fact that a powerful section of elite Leuva Patels have never forgiven Narendra Modi for dislodging Keshubhai Patel.* Fact also is that despite BJP’s stupendous electoral performance in the state for more than two decades, Congress has still managed to secure some 40% of the vote share throughout this period. A small sub-section of anti-BJP Patels have been part of that 40% vote-share. Thus there are two possible questions that arise out of this Patel agitational approach.

The first question is of local nature. Has Hardik Patel (and his backers) only amalgamated anti-BJP forces or has he broken new ground in Gujarat? Unfortunately the answer to this question will not come out of the media noise which has its own agenda to try and belittle Modi at every available opportunity. Instead, we will have to wait for a few more months when local body polls will give us a greater indication of any demographic trend.




Hardik Patel. Coutesy: viralceleb.com

The second question has larger implications for Modi and BJP. Is this Patel agitation a part of the larger systemic reaction from the patronage networks which have been disrupted by the Modi juggernaut? Fortunately for the BJP, very recent electoral snapshots do not suggest such a trend.

Whatever the current status and future implications of the nascent Patel agitation in Gujarat, Modi must never forget that H.N. Bahuguna advice to Indira Gandhi – do not underestimate the ambition of an opportunist based on his physique or age.
--------------------------------------------
@Makaramarma Btw, Whats you view about Jaitley and conspiracy theories that modi being subservant to Jaitley ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

The other day I was at Sangli (a rural place between Pune and Kolhapur in Maharashtra.... people there are generally least concerned about Delhi politics and especially BJP. But almost everyone was damn sure that Modi is India's best PM. Some were even abusing Congress to project Rahul baba as pm candidate in 2019.....

The reason when I asked was..... Politicians make sure Marathwadas have issues with Konkani marathis ... NCP plays its card abusing Vidarbha people and so is Congress who openly asks for Muslim votes in Aurangabad/ Jalna/ Beed districts.... for them... only BJP is the party which appeals to almost all castes of Maharashtra be it the Ahirs or the Marathas or the OBCs or the Dalits (mostly Buddhists) or the Brahmins and so on....Even Shiv Sena is viewed as the extreme Hindutva party and BJP as pro-developmenbal.

After my visit, I am certain of one thing. If 2014 Maharashtra election wrote history in the state in terms of Caste/ Religion politics, 2019 will be a watershed moment as BJP for the first time will surely venture out deep inside the rural/ coastal Maharastra down south from Pune and in the earstwhile Nizam ruled districts bordering Telengana. Rise of BJP in these areas is phenomenal because traditionally BJP was only present in Nashik/ Mumbai and its bastion in Vidarbha.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> @Makaramarma Btw, Whats you view about Jaitley and conspiracy theories that modi being subservant to Jaitley ?



I think people are frustrated and are looking for someone to blame. Jaitley fits the bill. 

When Modi could not be made subservient to Advani, or Vajpayee or RSS, tho phir Jaitle kya cheez hai ?  ............. Jaitley survives on Modi's charity and I am fairly certain he knows it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Well I have read number of Conspiracy theories on Jaitley being part of the Lutyens club and all.... but are there any credible links/ articles or past deeds of AJ that suggests so?

I ask this because like most of his contemporaries in BJP like Swaraj/ Advani, Jaitley also has a good rapport with many opposition politicians. But AFAIK he was the only onw who supported Modi even during his dark days post-2002.

Am I missing something here? @Star Wars @ranjeet @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> Well I have read number of Conspiracy theories on Jaitley being part of the Lutyens club and all.... but are there any credible links/ articles or past deeds of AJ that suggests so?
> 
> I ask this because like most of his contemporaries in BJP like Swaraj/ Advani, Jaitley also has a good rapport with many opposition politicians. But AFAIK he was the only onw who supported Modi even during his dark days post-2002.
> 
> Am I missing something here? @Star Wars @ranjeet @magudi



Jaitley was with Modi when no one else was around to back him, There was an article posted in Firstpost against Jaitley and it got mysteriously deleted. Which is fueling the fire. I think he does have connection and a bit of a soft spot for Lutyans club. Probably why Modi had to force Jaitley to change the acting ED chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> Well I have read number of Conspiracy theories on Jaitley being part of the Lutyens club and all.... but are there any credible links/ articles or past deeds of AJ that suggests so?
> 
> I ask this because like most of his contemporaries in BJP like Swaraj/ Advani, Jaitley also has a good rapport with many opposition politicians. But AFAIK he was the only onw who supported Modi even during his dark days post-2002.
> 
> Am I missing something here? @Star Wars @ranjeet @magudi



Read :How to win friends and influence journalists | Business Standard News



Star Wars said:


> Jaitley was with Modi when no one else was around to back him, There was an article posted in Firstpost against Jaitley and it got mysteriously deleted. Which is fueling the fire. I think he does have connection and a bit of a soft spot for Lutyans club. Probably why Modi had to force Jaitley to change the acting ED chief.



Not just his is one of the worst performing ministries if you'd ask me.Even on MAT PMO had to intervene

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> Jaitley was with Modi when no one else was around to back him, There was an article posted in Firstpost against Jaitley and it got mysteriously deleted. Which is fueling the fire. I think he does have connection and a bit of a soft spot for Lutyans club. Probably why Modi had to force Jaitley to change the acting ED chief.



I understand that. But what if Modi/ Amit shah himself are into this game? Perhaps, and a BIG IF... Jaitley is a mole of BJP in the Lutyens club.... with the almost complete destruction of th JNU-Communist liberal nexus along with the anti-national NGO's just within 1 year, I am starting to think more and more in the lines of a grand starategic plan to uproot the root of this Lutyens bull crap from within. Hence the so much hulla-gulla from the usual suspects like NDTV/ Liberal unknown self declared experts/ JNU professors and all.....

From my personal research, the way Modi-Shah duo cleaned Gujarat in 5 years of Congress and all the other craps (Mind you... ironically this includes the likes of VHP and Togadia type who were curbed in Gujarat post 2002)... expect the same on a national level. With people like Doval and others as Modi's aide, I will give him another 2 years to completely disorganise this left leaning so called secular club forever from Indian politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Not just his is one of the worst performing ministries if you'd ask me.Even on MAT PMO had to intervene



Not sure if i am really qualified to give a judgment, only the PMO knows the mess which was left by the congress...



Tridibans said:


> I understand that. But what if Modi/ Amit shah himself are into this game? Perhaps, and a BIG IF... Jaitley is a mole of BJP in the Lutyens club.... with the almost complete destruction of th JNU-Communixt liberal nexus along with the anti-national NGO's just within 1 year, I am starting to think more and more in the lines of a grand starategic plan to uproot the root of this Lutyens bull crap from within. Hence the so much hulla-gulla from the usual suspects like NDTV/ Liberal unknown self declared experts/ JNU professors and all.....
> 
> From my personal research, the way Modi-Shah duo cleaned Gujarat in 5 years of Congress and all the other craps (Mind you... ironically this includes the likes of VHP and Togadia type who were curbed in Gujarat post 2002)... expect the same on a national level. With people like Doval and others as Modi's aide, I will give him another 2 years to completely disorganise this left leaning so called secular club forever from Indian politics.



I have felt the same, They already have begun clearing the country of the Lutyans network. It won't be easy and it will take time but have to give them at least 5-7 years. Most people claim AMit shah to be right hand man but on the other hand, its Doval who is right hand of Modi. IF Modi listens to anyone else, he will listen to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Quite possible...Keshubhai has nothing to lose & Sanjay Josh has an axe to grind.



Actually, i heard that Patels were upset with the way Keshubhai patel was treated. A Patel being CM is probably the result of what Modi saw what was going to happen in advance...


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Nowdays BJP guys are leaving Akalis behind in waitressing drugs to Punjab.





Another Punjab BJP leader held in drug-trafficking case
@Echo_419 @ranjeet @magudi @Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> Nowdays BJP guys are leaving Akalis behind in waitressing drugs to Punjab.
> View attachment 252158
> 
> Another Punjab BJP leader held in drug-trafficking case
> @Echo_419 @ranjeet @magudi @Prometheus



Well, we don't back someone when they are wrong...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

hello @Rau


----------



## Echo_419

saurav said:


> If BJP pulls off Bihar, there will be a cascading effect.UP next year is anyhow easier than Bihar. It will mean whole North India turning saffron. Bihar is crucial.



Exactly Bihar is crucial


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> Nowdays BJP guys are leaving Akalis behind in waitressing drugs to Punjab.
> View attachment 252158
> 
> Another Punjab BJP leader held in drug-trafficking case
> @Echo_419 @ranjeet @magudi @Prometheus



good that they are at least arresting someone for names sake...

Btw can you tell me whether jagbani is a neutral paper or does it have any political affiliation ?









a


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Oh man can't I just fucking vent out my anger in a thread where we have a free hand?
> @JanjaWeed got the hint from my first few post but you both are going on about something I don't want to read about.


bhai kya apke paas koi photooo hai jisme nitish ji , lalluoo ji aur sonia ji ki ralli ki khaas tasweer pesh ker rahi hon  batana jaroor @ranjeet bhai


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Nowdays BJP guys are leaving Akalis behind in waitressing drugs to Punjab.
> View attachment 252158
> 
> Another Punjab BJP leader held in drug-trafficking case
> @Echo_419 @ranjeet @magudi @Prometheus



Hang the sucker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

what is the future of land bill? ordinance has lapsed.As far as joint sitting is concerned, these are very rare in Indian parliament. There are only 3 joint sittings since independence and last one was repealed by UPA(POTA Act).


----------



## Rau

magudi said:


> hello @Rau


your smile always get me confuse ...please confirm,this time is it from congress supporter or BJP supporter...
(on lunch break so delay in reply)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Well I have read number of Conspiracy theories on Jaitley being part of the Lutyens club and all.... but are there any credible links/ articles or past deeds of AJ that suggests so?
> 
> I ask this because like most of his contemporaries in BJP like Swaraj/ Advani, Jaitley also has a good rapport with many opposition politicians. But AFAIK he was the only onw who supported Modi even during his dark days post-2002.
> 
> Am I missing something here? @Star Wars @ranjeet @magudi



Ram jethmalani criticized jaitly and this is how media reports it.

*Ram Jethmalani suffers verbal diarrhoea, takes a dig at Arun Jaitley!*
Ram Jethmalani joins OROP - daily.bhaskar.com


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Ram jethmalani criticized jaitly and this is how media reports it.
> 
> *Ram Jethmalani suffers verbal diarrhoea, takes a dig at Arun Jaitley!*
> Ram Jethmalani joins OROP - daily.bhaskar.com


one is ram jethmalani and the other one is subramaniam swamy bi god utna to poori oppostion ne BJP/NDA kajeena haram nahi ker rakha jithna in dono ne 

but sirji you dint gave me pictures of lallu, nitish and sonia ji ki maha gathbandhan rally ... why ... kya aap darre hue ho inse sirji


----------



## Juggernautjatt

magudi said:


> good that they are at least arresting someone for names sake...
> 
> Btw can you tell me whether jagbani is a neutral paper or does it have any political affiliation ?
> 
> a


Its founder Lala Jagat Narayan was a congress member & was killed by Khalistani militants. Nowdays It does not have any direct politicial affiliation but it hardly criticizes Badal Family. But mostly Jag bani is controversial for posting obscene materials Some others like daily Ajit are openly pro Akali. Newspapers of Tribune group are undisputedly neutral. Last year one of my friend's house was attacked with petrol bomb for covering a story on illegal transport empire of badals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638298164135464960

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Her Elephant gave an egg (0) during Lok Sabha elections but still she refused to change herself. 

Mayawati opposes renaming of Aurangzeb road after Kalam - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> Her Elephant gave an egg (0) during Lok Sabha elections but still she refused to change herself.
> 
> Mayawati opposes renaming of Aurangzeb road after Kalam - The Times of India



Mayavati ?, had forgotten there was someone like her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

More losses than gains for Nitish and Sonia after Lalu steals show at Swabhiman Rally in Patna - Firstpost

@saurav @INR 2030

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

IIIT Ongole to be named after the 'People's President' Dr. APJ Abdul Kalam

Andhra legislature pays tributes to former president Kalam - The Economic Times


HYDERABAD: Both houses of the Andhra Pradesh legislature on Monday paid rich tributes to former president of India A.P.J. Abdul Kalam, who died last month. 

*Members in both the assembly and legislative council observed two-minute silence as a mark of respect to the late leader after legislators paid rich tributes, recalling his services to the nation. 

Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu moved a resolution, condoling the death of Kalam. He announced that the proposed Indian Institute of Information Technology (IIIT) at Ongole will be named after the former president. *

*Naidu said 'Pratibha Pruskar' given to meritorious students will also be named after Kalam. He told the house that his statue will be installed in Nagarjuna University. *

Naidu said Kalam was a true role model for all, including politicians. He said the best tribute to the late leader was to work for his ideals and vision. 

"Born in a poor family as an ordinary man, Kalam became an extraordinary man by spearheading India's missile programme and went on to occupy the highest constitutional position in the country," said Naidu. 

The chief minister said Kalam's life would continue to inspire people, especially the youth. 

*He said the state government did not declare holiday on the former president's demise and instead asked employees to work an extra hour to honour Kalam's wish. *

Leader of opposition Y.S. Jaganmohan Reddy described Kalam as a great son of India. He recalled that Kalam worked as a newspaper delivery boy but with his hard work and determination rose to become a top scientist, architect of the Indian missile programme and later president. 

The YSR Congress party chief said that even after demitting the office of president, Kalam served as a teacher and till his last breath worked for his vision of a developed India. 

Read more at:
Andhra legislature pays tributes to former president Kalam - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Guys check his RTs - Arvind Kejriwal (@ArvindKejriwal) | Twitter

Let's examine the principal points the five-paragraph open letter tries to establish:

Paragraph 1: As faculty who engage South Asia in our research and teaching, we write to express our concerns about the uncritical fanfare being generated over Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to Silicon Valley to promote "Digital India" on September 27, 2015.

For liberal arts academics (virtually none of the signatories to the open letter has a science or tech degree) to claim Modi's forthcoming visit to promote Digital India has been received with "uncritical fanfare" underscores the intellectual shallowness on which the open letter is premised. It's also factually wrong. Digital India has in recent weeks received the harshest possible criticism, especially from those in India who regard themselves as tolerant and liberal. 

Paragraph 2: It rambles on and makes no arguments worthy of serious attention. Let's move on.

Paragraph 3: We are concerned that the project's potential for increased transparency in bureaucratic dealings with people is threatened by its lack of safeguards about privacy of information, and thus its potential for abuse. As it stands, "Digital India" seems to ignore key questions raised in India by critics concerned about the collection of personal information and the near certainty that such digital systems will be used to enhance surveillance and repress the constitutionally- protected rights of citizens. These issues are being discussed energetically in public in India and abroad. Those who live and work in Silicon Valley have a particular responsibility to demand that the government of India factor these critical concerns into its planning for digital futures.

The language here borders on arrogance. And again, it is wrong on facts. Issues surrounding Digital India, the open letter, in a burst of honesty, concedes, "are being energetically discussed in India and abroad." The academics should know that the US government's digital surveillance is far more intrusive than Digital India's is likely to be. And the latter is still open to discussion and change. America's isn't - a point the US-based academics aren't brave enough to make.

Paragraph 4: We acknowledge that Narendra Modi, as Prime Minister of a country that has contributed much to the growth and development of Silicon Valley industries, has the right to visit the United States, and to seek American business collaboration and partnerships with India. However, as educators who pay particular attention to history, we remind Mr. Modi's audiences of the powerful reasons for him being denied the right to enter the U.S. from 2005-2014, for there is still an active case in Indian courts that questions his role in the Gujarat violence of 2002 when 1,000 died. Modi's first year in office as the Prime Minister of India includes well publicized episodes of censorship and harassment of those critical of his policies, bans and restrictions on NGOs leading to a constriction of the space of civic engagement, ongoing violations of religious freedom, and a steady impingement on the independence of the judiciary. Under Mr Modi's tenure as Prime Minister, academic freedom is also at risk: foreign scholars have been denied entry to India to attend international conferences, there has been interference with the governance of top Indian universities and academic institutions such as the Tata Institute of Fundamental Research, the Indian Institutes of Technology and Nalanda University; as well as underqualified or incompetent key appointments made to the Indian Council of Historical Research, the Film and Television Institute of India, and the National Book Trust. A proposed bill to bring the Indian Institutes of Management under direct control of government is also worrisome. These alarming trends require that we, as educators, remain vigilant not only about modes of e-governance in India but about the political future of the country.

This verbose, poorly written paragraph harks back to Modi's past, slyly attempting to link him to unproven court allegations over the 2002 riots in Gujarat and a motivated nine-year-long denial of a US visa based on just one evangelical organisation's complaint 

The point this paragraph makes of undue government interference in educational institutions is of course valid. While a new idea like Digital India needs more scrutiny and safeguards, the Modi government needs to also alter its attitude to educational institutions: it must not foist under-qualified Right-leaning academics to balance out the Congress' decades-long patronising of Left-leaning academics. Only merit, not ideology, must count in such appointments. In the open letter, this emerges as the only constructive though fairly obvious suggestion. But it is hardly of material consequence to Silicon Valley's tech ecosystem or the PM's visit there.

Paragraph 5: We urge those who lead Silicon Valley technology enterprises to be mindful of not violating their own codes of corporate responsibility when conducting business with a government which has, on several occasions already, demonstrated its disregard for human rights and civil liberties, as well as the autonomy of educational and cultural institutions.

The final paragraph in the open letter is particularly venomous. It exposes the pathological dislike for this Indian prime minister. It tells the CEOs of America's top technology companies that the Modi government should in effect be regarded as untouchable because it has demonstrated a "disregard for human rights and civil liberties". It advises those "who lead Silicon Valley technology enterprises to be mindful of not violating their own codes of corporate responsibility when conducting business with the (Modi) government." In order to discredit this prime minister, the (mostly) Indian-origin, US-based academics are prepared to discredit India.

As I said at the beginning of this piece, some open letters and petitions end up exposing their intolerant, illiberal and ill-informed petitioners more than their target. This open letter does precisely that

US academics slamming Modi ahead of Silicon Valley visit should be ashamed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Guys check his RTs - Arvind Kejriwal (@ArvindKejriwal) | Twitter



lol..asshole Kadju and other Kejritards thanking Kejrival for the renaming of the road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Juggernautjatt said:


> Her Elephant gave an egg (0) during Lok Sabha elections but still she refused to change herself.
> 
> Mayawati opposes renaming of Aurangzeb road after Kalam - The Times of India



Hey bro.... serious question... with 2 out of 4 MPs suspended by AAP in Punjab, what is the party situation like? Many of my Punjabi friends in Mumbai who had become staunch AAP supporters in the past year have really started hating kejriwal it seems...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Mahagatbhandan's swabhiman display full on @ swabhiman rally...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

All These Academics And All Their Might: A Rejoinder From An Academic | Swarajya - Ramesh Rao, Professor and Associate Chair, Columbus State University, Columbus, GA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

NDTV /NIdhi Razdhan having burnol moment right now with renaming of road from Aurengazeb to Abdul Kalam road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@IN-2030 @SURYA-1 @saurav
Check the background noice while nitish speaks
Modi Modi slogans during Nitish's speech - vidme 



Star Wars said:


> NDTV /NIdhi Razdhan having burnol moment right now with renaming of road from Aurengazeb to Abdul Kalam road


 link

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> link



don't think its uploaded in youtube yet, it happened just 10 minutes ago ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> don't think its uploaded in youtube yet, it happened just 10 minutes ago ...



Me only rstv these days that too mostly on youtube so can't get enough of presstitute dramas

Even utterance of 'Om' can trigger controversy in India: PM Modi - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638339803814072321
Kameene Desh waasio ke 50-50 paise bachane ke liye pata nahi kya kya karna padta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Tridibans said:


> Hey bro.... serious question... with 2 out of 4 MPs suspended by AAP in Punjab, what is the party situation like? Many of my Punjabi friends in Mumbai who had become staunch AAP supporters in the past year have really started hating kejriwal it seems...


Both suspended MPs were facing condemnation from people for not visiting their constituency and not addressing current issues. They didn't have any public support now & people are supporting their suspension.
I don't know about Mumbai but here in Punjab AAP is gaining more popularity & influence.Hatred for Modi & Badal is achieving new heights everyday. Recently party has added 16 lakh persons in 5 days. Punjabi NRIs from canada & US are becoming main source of funding for party. Apart from AAP Captain Amrinder is also gaining mass support. If congress announces him CM candidate he can give a tough fight to AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> Both suspended MPs were facing condemnation from people for not visiting their constituency and not addressing current issues. They didn't have any public support now & people are supporting their suspension.
> I don't know about Mumbai but here in Punjab AAP is gaining more popularity & influence.Hatred for Modi & Badal is achieving new heights everyday. Recently party has added 16 lakh persons in 5 days. Punjabi NRIs from canada & US are becoming main source of funding for party. Apart from AAP Captain Amrinder is also gaining mass support. If congress announces him CM candidate he can give a tough fight to AAP.



have heard a lot of good things about Cpt. Amrinder Singh


----------



## magudi

Presstitutes were bashing land bill towing Cong line when it was being re promulgated now they're whining reforms in cold storage , wah !


----------



## SURYA-1

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638339803814072321
> Kameene Desh waasio ke 50-50 paise bachane ke liye pata nahi kya kya karna padta hai




Global crude oil price of Indian Basket was US$ 46.88 per bbl on 28.08.2015

India's trade: full list of exports, imports and partner countries | News | The Guardian

UAE is second among our trade partners both on Import as well as export segment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Manipur is on the boil. 

Houses of Manipur minister, two MLAs torched - The Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Manipur is on the boil.
> 
> Houses of Manipur minister, two MLAs torched - The Times of India



MLA's torched ?? what ? wtf is going on


----------



## SURYA-1

magudi said:


> Presstitutes were bashing land bill towing Cong line when it was being re promulgated now they're whining reforms in cold storage , wah !



They like to drill in both ways.  Anyway I was against Land bill in current form.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

SURYA-1 said:


> They like to drill in both ways.  Anyway I was against Land bill in current form.



Modi's strategic climbdown on land bill portrays him as a democrat, not dictator - Firstpost

Seeing lot of pro-modi articles these days in FP after Jaitley's diktat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

magudi said:


> Modi's strategic climbdown on land bill portrays him as a democrat, not dictator - Firstpost
> 
> Seeing lot of pro-modi articles these days in FP after Jaitley's diktat




This media house came up with nasty articles during Delhi polls. First let the dates for Bihar be announced then we would be in better position to judge it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> MLA's torched ?? what ? wtf is going on


houses of MLAs.


----------



## IN-2030

magudi said:


> More losses than gains for Nitish and Sonia after Lalu steals show at Swabhiman Rally in Patna - Firstpost
> 
> @saurav @INR 2030


Nitish led coalition won all 7 seats in nalanda last time....mark my point he will win only 2-3 seat in nalanda 
Nalanda has comparebly high no. of people who know the consequence of Jangalraj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Manipur is on the boil.
> 
> Houses of Manipur minister, two MLAs torched - The Times of India


Manipur mai kiska sarkar hai bhai?


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> Manipur mai kiska sarkar hai bhai?


 okram ibobi singh - cong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Manipur mai kiska sarkar hai bhai?


I stand corrected 


magudi said:


> okram ibobi singh - cong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

IN-2030 said:


> Nitish led coalition won all 7 seats in nalanda last time....mark my point he will win only 2-3 seat in nalanda
> Nalanda has comparebly high no. of people who know the consequence of Jangalraj



There are many yadav bhakts on social media gives me hope that current gen yadavs also don't support jungle raj


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Guys check his RTs - Arvind Kejriwal (@ArvindKejriwal) | Twitter
> 
> Let's examine the principal points the five-paragraph open letter tries to establish:
> 
> Paragraph 1: As faculty who engage South Asia in our research and teaching, we write to express our concerns about the uncritical fanfare being generated over Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to Silicon Valley to promote "Digital India" on September 27, 2015.
> 
> For liberal arts academics (virtually none of the signatories to the open letter has a science or tech degree) to claim Modi's forthcoming visit to promote Digital India has been received with "uncritical fanfare" underscores the intellectual shallowness on which the open letter is premised. It's also factually wrong. Digital India has in recent weeks received the harshest possible criticism, especially from those in India who regard themselves as tolerant and liberal.
> 
> Paragraph 2: It rambles on and makes no arguments worthy of serious attention. Let's move on.
> 
> Paragraph 3: We are concerned that the project's potential for increased transparency in bureaucratic dealings with people is threatened by its lack of safeguards about privacy of information, and thus its potential for abuse. As it stands, "Digital India" seems to ignore key questions raised in India by critics concerned about the collection of personal information and the near certainty that such digital systems will be used to enhance surveillance and repress the constitutionally- protected rights of citizens. These issues are being discussed energetically in public in India and abroad. Those who live and work in Silicon Valley have a particular responsibility to demand that the government of India factor these critical concerns into its planning for digital futures.
> 
> The language here borders on arrogance. And again, it is wrong on facts. Issues surrounding Digital India, the open letter, in a burst of honesty, concedes, "are being energetically discussed in India and abroad." The academics should know that the US government's digital surveillance is far more intrusive than Digital India's is likely to be. And the latter is still open to discussion and change. America's isn't - a point the US-based academics aren't brave enough to make.
> 
> Paragraph 4: We acknowledge that Narendra Modi, as Prime Minister of a country that has contributed much to the growth and development of Silicon Valley industries, has the right to visit the United States, and to seek American business collaboration and partnerships with India. However, as educators who pay particular attention to history, we remind Mr. Modi's audiences of the powerful reasons for him being denied the right to enter the U.S. from 2005-2014, for there is still an active case in Indian courts that questions his role in the Gujarat violence of 2002 when 1,000 died. Modi's first year in office as the Prime Minister of India includes well publicized episodes of censorship and harassment of those critical of his policies, bans and restrictions on NGOs leading to a constriction of the space of civic engagement, ongoing violations of religious freedom, and a steady impingement on the independence of the judiciary. Under Mr Modi's tenure as Prime Minister, academic freedom is also at risk: foreign scholars have been denied entry to India to attend international conferences, there has been interference with the governance of top Indian universities and academic institutions such as the Tata Institute of Fundamental Research, the Indian Institutes of Technology and Nalanda University; as well as underqualified or incompetent key appointments made to the Indian Council of Historical Research, the Film and Television Institute of India, and the National Book Trust. A proposed bill to bring the Indian Institutes of Management under direct control of government is also worrisome. These alarming trends require that we, as educators, remain vigilant not only about modes of e-governance in India but about the political future of the country.
> 
> This verbose, poorly written paragraph harks back to Modi's past, slyly attempting to link him to unproven court allegations over the 2002 riots in Gujarat and a motivated nine-year-long denial of a US visa based on just one evangelical organisation's complaint
> 
> The point this paragraph makes of undue government interference in educational institutions is of course valid. While a new idea like Digital India needs more scrutiny and safeguards, the Modi government needs to also alter its attitude to educational institutions: it must not foist under-qualified Right-leaning academics to balance out the Congress' decades-long patronising of Left-leaning academics. Only merit, not ideology, must count in such appointments. In the open letter, this emerges as the only constructive though fairly obvious suggestion. But it is hardly of material consequence to Silicon Valley's tech ecosystem or the PM's visit there.
> 
> Paragraph 5: We urge those who lead Silicon Valley technology enterprises to be mindful of not violating their own codes of corporate responsibility when conducting business with a government which has, on several occasions already, demonstrated its disregard for human rights and civil liberties, as well as the autonomy of educational and cultural institutions.
> 
> The final paragraph in the open letter is particularly venomous. It exposes the pathological dislike for this Indian prime minister. It tells the CEOs of America's top technology companies that the Modi government should in effect be regarded as untouchable because it has demonstrated a "disregard for human rights and civil liberties". It advises those "who lead Silicon Valley technology enterprises to be mindful of not violating their own codes of corporate responsibility when conducting business with the (Modi) government." In order to discredit this prime minister, the (mostly) Indian-origin, US-based academics are prepared to discredit India.
> 
> As I said at the beginning of this piece, some open letters and petitions end up exposing their intolerant, illiberal and ill-informed petitioners more than their target. This open letter does precisely that
> 
> US academics slamming Modi ahead of Silicon Valley visit should be ashamed



Tyry dibt have any shame


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> okram ibobi singh - cong





ranjeet said:


> I stand corrected


Sala..bada bada sab state le li ek Karnataka chorke...& now this communal sanghis are planning to snatch small states too from Congress. Looks like they are serious about Congress mukt Bharat.

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## dray



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

For Bihar's youth, traditional voting patterns won't work anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The expression says it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Sala..bada bada sab state le li ek Karnataka chorke...& now this communal sanghis are planning to snatch small states too from Congress. Looks like they are serious about Congress mukt Bharat.



punjab is one place they could score :\...but with developments in Assam , NE will turn BJP


----------



## magudi

PM to attend meet on Indic thought - NATIONAL - The Hindu


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> punjab is one place they could score :\...but with developments in Assam , NE will turn BJP


That too with the help of partners. Congress is no more a party which can rule meaningful / big states on its own. Karnataka is going to be the last big state they would have ruled on their own. Their politics of trying to subvert their main opponents by propping up regional parties has done massive long term damage to their standing. Look at them in Bihar... Party which ruled the state for the longest time is actually rendered as insignificant today. They are only allowed to contest in 40 seats out of 243, goes to show decline in their political fortunes!


----------



## dray

ranjeet said:


> The expression says it all.



She is Anuradha Lohia, VC of the very prestigious Presidency College, and she was receiving the annual state grant for the college which she is was to receive anyway without bending over. But bending over has its own benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

The Frustrated Indian | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

The great letdown of Delhi by Arvind Kejriwal-led AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> For every 107 who went, there are 1007 who did not go and is living in kerala  ........ and they are the one's chopping hands and killing school teachers in mallapuram.


A Marxist Hindu was brutally murdered by a bunch of sanghi goons a day before yesterday in Kerala,What about that??..A former pro vice chancellor of Kannada university was shot dead yesterday,The worst part is that the so called 'nationalist to the core' groups in this very forum and outside seems enjoying the act and giving pathetic excuses and defense to justify the murder and culprits,But keeps jumping up and down like baby baboons if such incidents happens in some Bangladesh or Pakistan..Hypocrisy


----------



## Bang Galore

*Red fades to saffron in Kerala *

Varghese K. George





_The Hindu
MARCHING AHEAD “There has been a rise in Hindu religiosity, on the lines of the Christian and Muslim revivalist movements that accompanied the remittance-fuelled affluence of these communities.” Picture shows an RSS parade on Vijayadasami in Kozhikode. File photo: K. Ragesh 

_
*With changing social equations putting enormous pressure on Left politics in Kerala, the Sangh Parivar is on a quiet roll. Can the Left wing marshal a response?*


Anup Yasodharan grew up on Marxist slogans in Pattakkala, a hilly village by the Manimala river in Central Travancore. His grandfather and father were active workers of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) [CPI(M)]. Today, the articulate and polite 22-year-old is the leader of a Rashtriya Swayamsewak Sangh (RSS) shakha in his village. Anup’s baptism into Hindutva is instructive.

The rupture between the Dalit family and the CPI (M) party came in 2002, when the party unit abandoned them in favour of a rich Christian expatriate, who bought the land that lay between their house and the main road and blocked their access. “One comrade, who was considered the dearest to us, shouted, ‘Why should these **** (a derogatory term for their caste) want to drive to their houses?’ says Anup. Then a little boy, Anup felt disowned by his own people. RSS activists from nearby helped the family. As Anup drifted towards the RSS, his mother put up strong resistance. “The Party ran in their veins,” recalls Anup.

*Caste barrier*

But an encounter with a Hindutva polemicist changed his mother’s mind as well in 2008. “Waiting for the bus in a nearby town, she happened to listen to this leader,” says Anup. Of the many things she was swayed by that day, one question still rankles. “A Christian comrade can go to the church, a Muslim comrade can go to the mosque but a Hindu comrade cannot go to the temple. Why?”

Anup was then able to persuade his mother that he would start an RSS shakha in the same courtyard where comrades had once assembled. The RSS formally arrived in this village, 83 years after its birth. The shakha today has 17 members, including some Christians, and there are three more shakhas within a three-km radius. A flag post and a Bharatiya Mazdoor Sangh (BMS) unit in the local market came up later, accompanied by violent clashes between them and CPI (M) workers.

While Anup and his mother found ‘minority appeasement’ in the CPI (M)’s politics, that is often a charge against the Congress, given its links with Muslim and Christian groups. Even Congress veteran A.K. Antony said a decade ago that the minority communities extracted unreasonable patronage from the Congress. “The BJP exploited Hindu sentiments against the Congress’s minority appeasement,” said V. S. Achuthanandan, popular Marxist leader, after the BJP performed impressively in a recent by-election. The irony is that while a family committed to the party felt that the CPI(M) was not sensitive to Hindu sentiments, its most popular leader often accuses the UDF of ‘minority appeasement’. But the ironies don’t end there.

The CPI(M) is a victim of its successes in the State, particularly in empowering lower castes. Inter-caste marriages are quite common though Dalits still face exclusion. Simultaneously, there has been a rise in Hindu religiosity, on the lines of, and partly in reaction to, the Christian and Muslim revivalist movements that accompanied the remittance-fuelled affluence of these two communities. For instance, the Sri Krishna Jayanti processions organised by Bala Gokulam, an RSS-leaning forum, have become increasingly popular in recent times. Anup and his friends started one in 2007 with 31 people; last year it had 220 people. Some were Christians.

*Demographic change *

The three drivers of Left politics — the backward castes, students and the working class — have changed their character in the last decade. Having overcome explicit discrimination, oppressed castes are anxious to set their own terms. Self-financing professional colleges have turned Kerala’s once-robust arts education sector into a forlorn dry land, weakening the Students’ Federation of India (SFI). And the working class? They are mostly migrants from West Bengal and Assam these days.

Demographic changes are unsettling social equations in the State in favour of the Parivar. Not only has a socially alien working class disrupted Left recruitment, new social prejudices, prompted by their presence, complicate Left politics.

In Pattakkala, several dozen migrants live a contented life but are sadly caricatured by the local populace as remnants of the Left’s failure in West Bengal or are suspected to be illegal Bangladeshi migrants, only because many of them are Muslims.

Consequently, the Muslim in Kerala is now an immigrant too, in addition to being an emigrant. The material success of the Gulf emigrants — who are now a formidable presence in Kerala’s public spaces — has made them targets of jealousy. As opposed to the more prevalent stereotyping of Muslims as uneducated, religious and having large families, the Muslims in Kerala face a different insinuation — ‘where is all this money from?’ A report by a team led by the late Justice V.R. Krishna Iyer, on the Nadapuram communal riots in north Kerala in 2001, cited the overbearing social conduct of neo-rich Muslims and the increasing jealousy among Hindus as one of the reasons for the violence.

The emergence of some Muslim extremist groups adds fuel to the fire. Even before it was officially released, the 2011 census data on religion was loosely — and as it turns out, wrongly — cited by many to suggest that Christians and Muslims constitute more than half of the State’s population. Even CPI State Secretary Kanam Rajendran did so, suggesting that the Left has not been considerate towards Hindus.

*Marshalling a response*

Though these changes have been under way for more than a decade, the 2014 elections were the first demonstration of the electoral implications of these changes, when the BJP gained seven lakh more votes, roughly the margin that separates the winner from the loser, as the LDF and the UDF rotate power in the State. Expecting to benefit from the growth of the BJP at the cost of the Left in the 2016 Assembly elections, the Congress has taken a benign view.

Acutely aware of the situation, the LDF, and particularly the CPI(M), is trying to marshal its responses, through innovations to reach out to new sections, and negating the campaign that it is uncaring of Hindu sentiments.

In Kollam district, secretary K. N. Balagopal’s campaign to dig 200,000 rainwater harvesting pits this monsoon and in Ernakulum, secretary P. Rajeev’s initiative to give first-aid training to trade union workers who could help victims of road accidents have struck a chord. Palliative and geriatric care, organic farming are some of the initiatives that respond to the needs of a post-modern society, where empowerment politics may 0have run its course. Karate classes and yoga training by party associates seek to connect with the youth.

Dealing with ‘Hindu sentiments’, however, is a much more fraught challenge. Democratic Youth Federatio of India (DYFI) workers recently carried a nilavilakku, the traditional Kerala lamp, to a function attended by an Indian Union Muslim League (IUML) Minister who had refused to light one as he considered it un-Islamic; but the State leadership disowned the protest. CPI (M) veteran Pinarayi Vijayan rejected Kanam Rajendran’s suggestion that Left secularism amounted to minority appeasement, asserting that the LDF could not countenance communalism. Accused by both Hindu and Muslim groups of ‘appeasing’ the other, and by caste associations of being hostile, the CPI(M) is in an unenviable situation.

In all this turmoil, the Congress hopes to retain the State for a second consecutive term — it will be a first, if it happens. But things are not that simple. “Now we have Left workers coming to us. But Congress supporters will soon follow,” said V. Muraleedharan, State president of the BJP. Meanwhile, in a first, in the forthcoming local body elections, the BJP will nominate candidates in all wards in Puramatton Panchayat where Pattakkala falls.

Red fades to saffron in Kerala - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638563197046292480

This true ? Why nothing shown in media


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638563197046292480
> 
> This true ? Why nothing shown in media



Why would they ? Karnatakka has been seeing protests for las couple of weeks now as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Where is discipline? Veterans behaving like labour unions: Bhagat Singh Koshyari on OROP : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Where is discipline? Veterans behaving like labour unions: Bhagat Singh Koshyari on OROP : India, News - India Today



Some of them stopped taking water on Aug 22nd, it has been *9 days* till now without water


----------



## nair

Bang Galore said:


> *Red fades to saffron in Kerala *
> 
> Varghese K. George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Hindu
> MARCHING AHEAD “There has been a rise in Hindu religiosity, on the lines of the Christian and Muslim revivalist movements that accompanied the remittance-fuelled affluence of these communities.” Picture shows an RSS parade on Vijayadasami in Kozhikode. File photo: K. Ragesh
> 
> _
> *With changing social equations putting enormous pressure on Left politics in Kerala, the Sangh Parivar is on a quiet roll. Can the Left wing marshal a response?*
> 
> 
> Anup Yasodharan grew up on Marxist slogans in Pattakkala, a hilly village by the Manimala river in Central Travancore. His grandfather and father were active workers of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) [CPI(M)]. Today, the articulate and polite 22-year-old is the leader of a Rashtriya Swayamsewak Sangh (RSS) shakha in his village. Anup’s baptism into Hindutva is instructive.
> 
> The rupture between the Dalit family and the CPI (M) party came in 2002, when the party unit abandoned them in favour of a rich Christian expatriate, who bought the land that lay between their house and the main road and blocked their access. “One comrade, who was considered the dearest to us, shouted, ‘Why should these **** (a derogatory term for their caste) want to drive to their houses?’ says Anup. Then a little boy, Anup felt disowned by his own people. RSS activists from nearby helped the family. As Anup drifted towards the RSS, his mother put up strong resistance. “The Party ran in their veins,” recalls Anup.
> 
> *Caste barrier*
> 
> But an encounter with a Hindutva polemicist changed his mother’s mind as well in 2008. “Waiting for the bus in a nearby town, she happened to listen to this leader,” says Anup. Of the many things she was swayed by that day, one question still rankles. “A Christian comrade can go to the church, a Muslim comrade can go to the mosque but a Hindu comrade cannot go to the temple. Why?”
> 
> Anup was then able to persuade his mother that he would start an RSS shakha in the same courtyard where comrades had once assembled. The RSS formally arrived in this village, 83 years after its birth. The shakha today has 17 members, including some Christians, and there are three more shakhas within a three-km radius. A flag post and a Bharatiya Mazdoor Sangh (BMS) unit in the local market came up later, accompanied by violent clashes between them and CPI (M) workers.
> 
> While Anup and his mother found ‘minority appeasement’ in the CPI (M)’s politics, that is often a charge against the Congress, given its links with Muslim and Christian groups. Even Congress veteran A.K. Antony said a decade ago that the minority communities extracted unreasonable patronage from the Congress. “The BJP exploited Hindu sentiments against the Congress’s minority appeasement,” said V. S. Achuthanandan, popular Marxist leader, after the BJP performed impressively in a recent by-election. The irony is that while a family committed to the party felt that the CPI(M) was not sensitive to Hindu sentiments, its most popular leader often accuses the UDF of ‘minority appeasement’. But the ironies don’t end there.
> 
> The CPI(M) is a victim of its successes in the State, particularly in empowering lower castes. Inter-caste marriages are quite common though Dalits still face exclusion. Simultaneously, there has been a rise in Hindu religiosity, on the lines of, and partly in reaction to, the Christian and Muslim revivalist movements that accompanied the remittance-fuelled affluence of these two communities. For instance, the Sri Krishna Jayanti processions organised by Bala Gokulam, an RSS-leaning forum, have become increasingly popular in recent times. Anup and his friends started one in 2007 with 31 people; last year it had 220 people. Some were Christians.
> 
> *Demographic change *
> 
> The three drivers of Left politics — the backward castes, students and the working class — have changed their character in the last decade. Having overcome explicit discrimination, oppressed castes are anxious to set their own terms. Self-financing professional colleges have turned Kerala’s once-robust arts education sector into a forlorn dry land, weakening the Students’ Federation of India (SFI). And the working class? They are mostly migrants from West Bengal and Assam these days.
> 
> Demographic changes are unsettling social equations in the State in favour of the Parivar. Not only has a socially alien working class disrupted Left recruitment, new social prejudices, prompted by their presence, complicate Left politics.
> 
> In Pattakkala, several dozen migrants live a contented life but are sadly caricatured by the local populace as remnants of the Left’s failure in West Bengal or are suspected to be illegal Bangladeshi migrants, only because many of them are Muslims.
> 
> Consequently, the Muslim in Kerala is now an immigrant too, in addition to being an emigrant. The material success of the Gulf emigrants — who are now a formidable presence in Kerala’s public spaces — has made them targets of jealousy. As opposed to the more prevalent stereotyping of Muslims as uneducated, religious and having large families, the Muslims in Kerala face a different insinuation — ‘where is all this money from?’ A report by a team led by the late Justice V.R. Krishna Iyer, on the Nadapuram communal riots in north Kerala in 2001, cited the overbearing social conduct of neo-rich Muslims and the increasing jealousy among Hindus as one of the reasons for the violence.
> 
> The emergence of some Muslim extremist groups adds fuel to the fire. Even before it was officially released, the 2011 census data on religion was loosely — and as it turns out, wrongly — cited by many to suggest that Christians and Muslims constitute more than half of the State’s population. Even CPI State Secretary Kanam Rajendran did so, suggesting that the Left has not been considerate towards Hindus.
> 
> *Marshalling a response*
> 
> Though these changes have been under way for more than a decade, the 2014 elections were the first demonstration of the electoral implications of these changes, when the BJP gained seven lakh more votes, roughly the margin that separates the winner from the loser, as the LDF and the UDF rotate power in the State. Expecting to benefit from the growth of the BJP at the cost of the Left in the 2016 Assembly elections, the Congress has taken a benign view.
> 
> Acutely aware of the situation, the LDF, and particularly the CPI(M), is trying to marshal its responses, through innovations to reach out to new sections, and negating the campaign that it is uncaring of Hindu sentiments.
> 
> In Kollam district, secretary K. N. Balagopal’s campaign to dig 200,000 rainwater harvesting pits this monsoon and in Ernakulum, secretary P. Rajeev’s initiative to give first-aid training to trade union workers who could help victims of road accidents have struck a chord. Palliative and geriatric care, organic farming are some of the initiatives that respond to the needs of a post-modern society, where empowerment politics may 0have run its course. Karate classes and yoga training by party associates seek to connect with the youth.
> 
> Dealing with ‘Hindu sentiments’, however, is a much more fraught challenge. Democratic Youth Federatio of India (DYFI) workers recently carried a nilavilakku, the traditional Kerala lamp, to a function attended by an Indian Union Muslim League (IUML) Minister who had refused to light one as he considered it un-Islamic; but the State leadership disowned the protest. CPI (M) veteran Pinarayi Vijayan rejected Kanam Rajendran’s suggestion that Left secularism amounted to minority appeasement, asserting that the LDF could not countenance communalism. Accused by both Hindu and Muslim groups of ‘appeasing’ the other, and by caste associations of being hostile, the CPI(M) is in an unenviable situation.
> 
> In all this turmoil, the Congress hopes to retain the State for a second consecutive term — it will be a first, if it happens. But things are not that simple. “Now we have Left workers coming to us. But Congress supporters will soon follow,” said V. Muraleedharan, State president of the BJP. Meanwhile, in a first, in the forthcoming local body elections, the BJP will nominate candidates in all wards in Puramatton Panchayat where Pattakkala falls.
> 
> Red fades to saffron in Kerala - The Hindu




Poor CPM.... They are the most confused bunch these days..... They do not know which way to go....... They can thank their Ex secy Pinarayi Vijayan for this..... The way things are going, they will be out of power for some time, which will make them a Tripura based party......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Poor CPM.... They are the most confused bunch these days..... They do not know which way to go....... They can thank their Ex secy Pinarayi Vijayan for this..... The way things are going, they will be out of power for some time, which will make them a Tripura based party......



I just so want cong to loose all states but retain Kerala - it'll finish of commies beyond the point of return

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Senior Congress leader supports demand of separate north Karnataka : india


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638601010957545472


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638601185792921600
Any bets on his suspension ?

"Rationalist" is the new "Secular"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> I just so want cong to loose all states but retain Kerala - it'll finish of commies beyond the point of return



There are all likely chances that Congress may retain assembly next year........ CPM currently busy doing 2 things 

1) Countering BJP and stopping them eating to their share
2) Finding a way to retain their traditional vote bank 

While they are busy on the above, the Govt is left with out much opposition...... There is a limit for Saritha and she has been used to an extend that people are bored...... Other than that there is not much to criticise......

so i see a UDF govt next assembly tooo..... Let the local body election get over, you will get a clear picture....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

Bang Galore said:


> *Red fades to saffron in Kerala *
> 
> Varghese K. George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Hindu
> MARCHING AHEAD “There has been a rise in Hindu religiosity, on the lines of the Christian and Muslim revivalist movements that accompanied the remittance-fuelled affluence of these communities.” Picture shows an RSS parade on Vijayadasami in Kozhikode. File photo: K. Ragesh
> 
> _
> *With changing social equations putting enormous pressure on Left politics in Kerala, the Sangh Parivar is on a quiet roll. Can the Left wing marshal a response?*
> 
> 
> Anup Yasodharan grew up on Marxist slogans in Pattakkala, a hilly village by the Manimala river in Central Travancore. His grandfather and father were active workers of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) [CPI(M)]. Today, the articulate and polite 22-year-old is the leader of a Rashtriya Swayamsewak Sangh (RSS) shakha in his village. Anup’s baptism into Hindutva is instructive.
> 
> The rupture between the Dalit family and the CPI (M) party came in 2002, when the party unit abandoned them in favour of a rich Christian expatriate, who bought the land that lay between their house and the main road and blocked their access. “One comrade, who was considered the dearest to us, shouted, ‘Why should these **** (a derogatory term for their caste) want to drive to their houses?’ says Anup. Then a little boy, Anup felt disowned by his own people. RSS activists from nearby helped the family. As Anup drifted towards the RSS, his mother put up strong resistance. “The Party ran in their veins,” recalls Anup.
> 
> *Caste barrier*
> 
> But an encounter with a Hindutva polemicist changed his mother’s mind as well in 2008. “Waiting for the bus in a nearby town, she happened to listen to this leader,” says Anup. Of the many things she was swayed by that day, one question still rankles. “A Christian comrade can go to the church, a Muslim comrade can go to the mosque but a Hindu comrade cannot go to the temple. Why?”
> 
> Anup was then able to persuade his mother that he would start an RSS shakha in the same courtyard where comrades had once assembled. The RSS formally arrived in this village, 83 years after its birth. The shakha today has 17 members, including some Christians, and there are three more shakhas within a three-km radius. A flag post and a Bharatiya Mazdoor Sangh (BMS) unit in the local market came up later, accompanied by violent clashes between them and CPI (M) workers.
> 
> While Anup and his mother found ‘minority appeasement’ in the CPI (M)’s politics, that is often a charge against the Congress, given its links with Muslim and Christian groups. Even Congress veteran A.K. Antony said a decade ago that the minority communities extracted unreasonable patronage from the Congress. “The BJP exploited Hindu sentiments against the Congress’s minority appeasement,” said V. S. Achuthanandan, popular Marxist leader, after the BJP performed impressively in a recent by-election. The irony is that while a family committed to the party felt that the CPI(M) was not sensitive to Hindu sentiments, its most popular leader often accuses the UDF of ‘minority appeasement’. But the ironies don’t end there.
> 
> The CPI(M) is a victim of its successes in the State, particularly in empowering lower castes. Inter-caste marriages are quite common though Dalits still face exclusion. Simultaneously, there has been a rise in Hindu religiosity, on the lines of, and partly in reaction to, the Christian and Muslim revivalist movements that accompanied the remittance-fuelled affluence of these two communities. For instance, the Sri Krishna Jayanti processions organised by Bala Gokulam, an RSS-leaning forum, have become increasingly popular in recent times. Anup and his friends started one in 2007 with 31 people; last year it had 220 people. Some were Christians.
> 
> *Demographic change *
> 
> The three drivers of Left politics — the backward castes, students and the working class — have changed their character in the last decade. Having overcome explicit discrimination, oppressed castes are anxious to set their own terms. Self-financing professional colleges have turned Kerala’s once-robust arts education sector into a forlorn dry land, weakening the Students’ Federation of India (SFI). And the working class? They are mostly migrants from West Bengal and Assam these days.
> 
> Demographic changes are unsettling social equations in the State in favour of the Parivar. Not only has a socially alien working class disrupted Left recruitment, new social prejudices, prompted by their presence, complicate Left politics.
> 
> In Pattakkala, several dozen migrants live a contented life but are sadly caricatured by the local populace as remnants of the Left’s failure in West Bengal or are suspected to be illegal Bangladeshi migrants, only because many of them are Muslims.
> 
> Consequently, the Muslim in Kerala is now an immigrant too, in addition to being an emigrant. The material success of the Gulf emigrants — who are now a formidable presence in Kerala’s public spaces — has made them targets of jealousy. As opposed to the more prevalent stereotyping of Muslims as uneducated, religious and having large families, the Muslims in Kerala face a different insinuation — ‘where is all this money from?’ A report by a team led by the late Justice V.R. Krishna Iyer, on the Nadapuram communal riots in north Kerala in 2001, cited the overbearing social conduct of neo-rich Muslims and the increasing jealousy among Hindus as one of the reasons for the violence.
> 
> The emergence of some Muslim extremist groups adds fuel to the fire. Even before it was officially released, the 2011 census data on religion was loosely — and as it turns out, wrongly — cited by many to suggest that Christians and Muslims constitute more than half of the State’s population. Even CPI State Secretary Kanam Rajendran did so, suggesting that the Left has not been considerate towards Hindus.
> 
> *Marshalling a response*
> 
> Though these changes have been under way for more than a decade, the 2014 elections were the first demonstration of the electoral implications of these changes, when the BJP gained seven lakh more votes, roughly the margin that separates the winner from the loser, as the LDF and the UDF rotate power in the State. Expecting to benefit from the growth of the BJP at the cost of the Left in the 2016 Assembly elections, the Congress has taken a benign view.
> 
> Acutely aware of the situation, the LDF, and particularly the CPI(M), is trying to marshal its responses, through innovations to reach out to new sections, and negating the campaign that it is uncaring of Hindu sentiments.
> 
> In Kollam district, secretary K. N. Balagopal’s campaign to dig 200,000 rainwater harvesting pits this monsoon and in Ernakulum, secretary P. Rajeev’s initiative to give first-aid training to trade union workers who could help victims of road accidents have struck a chord. Palliative and geriatric care, organic farming are some of the initiatives that respond to the needs of a post-modern society, where empowerment politics may 0have run its course. Karate classes and yoga training by party associates seek to connect with the youth.
> 
> Dealing with ‘Hindu sentiments’, however, is a much more fraught challenge. Democratic Youth Federatio of India (DYFI) workers recently carried a nilavilakku, the traditional Kerala lamp, to a function attended by an Indian Union Muslim League (IUML) Minister who had refused to light one as he considered it un-Islamic; but the State leadership disowned the protest. CPI (M) veteran Pinarayi Vijayan rejected Kanam Rajendran’s suggestion that Left secularism amounted to minority appeasement, asserting that the LDF could not countenance communalism. Accused by both Hindu and Muslim groups of ‘appeasing’ the other, and by caste associations of being hostile, the CPI(M) is in an unenviable situation.
> 
> In all this turmoil, the Congress hopes to retain the State for a second consecutive term — it will be a first, if it happens. But things are not that simple. “Now we have Left workers coming to us. But Congress supporters will soon follow,” said V. Muraleedharan, State president of the BJP. Meanwhile, in a first, in the forthcoming local body elections, the BJP will nominate candidates in all wards in Puramatton Panchayat where Pattakkala falls.
> 
> Red fades to saffron in Kerala - The Hindu



Hindus aligningaligning


Bang Galore said:


> *Red fades to saffron in Kerala *
> 
> Varghese K. George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Hindu
> MARCHING AHEAD “There has been a rise in Hindu religiosity, on the lines of the Christian and Muslim revivalist movements that accompanied the remittance-fuelled affluence of these communities.” Picture shows an RSS parade on Vijayadasami in Kozhikode. File photo: K. Ragesh
> 
> _
> *With changing social equations putting enormous pressure on Left politics in Kerala, the Sangh Parivar is on a quiet roll. Can the Left wing marshal a response?*
> 
> 
> Anup Yasodharan grew up on Marxist slogans in Pattakkala, a hilly village by the Manimala river in Central Travancore. His grandfather and father were active workers of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) [CPI(M)]. Today, the articulate and polite 22-year-old is the leader of a Rashtriya Swayamsewak Sangh (RSS) shakha in his village. Anup’s baptism into Hindutva is instructive.
> 
> The rupture between the Dalit family and the CPI (M) party came in 2002, when the party unit abandoned them in favour of a rich Christian expatriate, who bought the land that lay between their house and the main road and blocked their access. “One comrade, who was considered the dearest to us, shouted, ‘Why should these **** (a derogatory term for their caste) want to drive to their houses?’ says Anup. Then a little boy, Anup felt disowned by his own people. RSS activists from nearby helped the family. As Anup drifted towards the RSS, his mother put up strong resistance. “The Party ran in their veins,” recalls Anup.
> 
> *Caste barrier*
> 
> But an encounter with a Hindutva polemicist changed his mother’s mind as well in 2008. “Waiting for the bus in a nearby town, she happened to listen to this leader,” says Anup. Of the many things she was swayed by that day, one question still rankles. “A Christian comrade can go to the church, a Muslim comrade can go to the mosque but a Hindu comrade cannot go to the temple. Why?”
> 
> Anup was then able to persuade his mother that he would start an RSS shakha in the same courtyard where comrades had once assembled. The RSS formally arrived in this village, 83 years after its birth. The shakha today has 17 members, including some Christians, and there are three more shakhas within a three-km radius. A flag post and a Bharatiya Mazdoor Sangh (BMS) unit in the local market came up later, accompanied by violent clashes between them and CPI (M) workers.
> 
> While Anup and his mother found ‘minority appeasement’ in the CPI (M)’s politics, that is often a charge against the Congress, given its links with Muslim and Christian groups. Even Congress veteran A.K. Antony said a decade ago that the minority communities extracted unreasonable patronage from the Congress. “The BJP exploited Hindu sentiments against the Congress’s minority appeasement,” said V. S. Achuthanandan, popular Marxist leader, after the BJP performed impressively in a recent by-election. The irony is that while a family committed to the party felt that the CPI(M) was not sensitive to Hindu sentiments, its most popular leader often accuses the UDF of ‘minority appeasement’. But the ironies don’t end there.
> 
> The CPI(M) is a victim of its successes in the State, particularly in empowering lower castes. Inter-caste marriages are quite common though Dalits still face exclusion. Simultaneously, there has been a rise in Hindu religiosity, on the lines of, and partly in reaction to, the Christian and Muslim revivalist movements that accompanied the remittance-fuelled affluence of these two communities. For instance, the Sri Krishna Jayanti processions organised by Bala Gokulam, an RSS-leaning forum, have become increasingly popular in recent times. Anup and his friends started one in 2007 with 31 people; last year it had 220 people. Some were Christians.
> 
> *Demographic change *
> 
> The three drivers of Left politics — the backward castes, students and the working class — have changed their character in the last decade. Having overcome explicit discrimination, oppressed castes are anxious to set their own terms. Self-financing professional colleges have turned Kerala’s once-robust arts education sector into a forlorn dry land, weakening the Students’ Federation of India (SFI). And the working class? They are mostly migrants from West Bengal and Assam these days.
> 
> Demographic changes are unsettling social equations in the State in favour of the Parivar. Not only has a socially alien working class disrupted Left recruitment, new social prejudices, prompted by their presence, complicate Left politics.
> 
> In Pattakkala, several dozen migrants live a contented life but are sadly caricatured by the local populace as remnants of the Left’s failure in West Bengal or are suspected to be illegal Bangladeshi migrants, only because many of them are Muslims.
> 
> Consequently, the Muslim in Kerala is now an immigrant too, in addition to being an emigrant. The material success of the Gulf emigrants — who are now a formidable presence in Kerala’s public spaces — has made them targets of jealousy. As opposed to the more prevalent stereotyping of Muslims as uneducated, religious and having large families, the Muslims in Kerala face a different insinuation — ‘where is all this money from?’ A report by a team led by the late Justice V.R. Krishna Iyer, on the Nadapuram communal riots in north Kerala in 2001, cited the overbearing social conduct of neo-rich Muslims and the increasing jealousy among Hindus as one of the reasons for the violence.
> 
> The emergence of some Muslim extremist groups adds fuel to the fire. Even before it was officially released, the 2011 census data on religion was loosely — and as it turns out, wrongly — cited by many to suggest that Christians and Muslims constitute more than half of the State’s population. Even CPI State Secretary Kanam Rajendran did so, suggesting that the Left has not been considerate towards Hindus.
> 
> *Marshalling a response*
> 
> Though these changes have been under way for more than a decade, the 2014 elections were the first demonstration of the electoral implications of these changes, when the BJP gained seven lakh more votes, roughly the margin that separates the winner from the loser, as the LDF and the UDF rotate power in the State. Expecting to benefit from the growth of the BJP at the cost of the Left in the 2016 Assembly elections, the Congress has taken a benign view.
> 
> Acutely aware of the situation, the LDF, and particularly the CPI(M), is trying to marshal its responses, through innovations to reach out to new sections, and negating the campaign that it is uncaring of Hindu sentiments.
> 
> In Kollam district, secretary K. N. Balagopal’s campaign to dig 200,000 rainwater harvesting pits this monsoon and in Ernakulum, secretary P. Rajeev’s initiative to give first-aid training to trade union workers who could help victims of road accidents have struck a chord. Palliative and geriatric care, organic farming are some of the initiatives that respond to the needs of a post-modern society, where empowerment politics may 0have run its course. Karate classes and yoga training by party associates seek to connect with the youth.
> 
> Dealing with ‘Hindu sentiments’, however, is a much more fraught challenge. Democratic Youth Federatio of India (DYFI) workers recently carried a nilavilakku, the traditional Kerala lamp, to a function attended by an Indian Union Muslim League (IUML) Minister who had refused to light one as he considered it un-Islamic; but the State leadership disowned the protest. CPI (M) veteran Pinarayi Vijayan rejected Kanam Rajendran’s suggestion that Left secularism amounted to minority appeasement, asserting that the LDF could not countenance communalism. Accused by both Hindu and Muslim groups of ‘appeasing’ the other, and by caste associations of being hostile, the CPI(M) is in an unenviable situation.
> 
> In all this turmoil, the Congress hopes to retain the State for a second consecutive term — it will be a first, if it happens. But things are not that simple. “Now we have Left workers coming to us. But Congress supporters will soon follow,” said V. Muraleedharan, State president of the BJP. Meanwhile, in a first, in the forthcoming local body elections, the BJP will nominate candidates in all wards in Puramatton Panchayat where Pattakkala falls.
> 
> Red fades to saffron in Kerala - The Hindu




RSS in Kerala is better placed to replace Lefies than Bengal. Interestingly Red to saffron conversion is easier. If RSS starts getting traction, CPM will be worst hit. One can safely assume that Congress will help RSS grow in pockets to counter CPM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> There are all likely chances that Congress may retain assembly next year........ CPM currently busy doing 2 things
> 
> 1) Countering BJP and stopping them eating to their share
> 2) Finding a way to retain their traditional vote bank
> 
> While they are busy on the above, the Govt is left with out much opposition...... There is a limit for Saritha and she has been used to an extend that people are bored...... Other than that there is not much to criticise......
> 
> so i see a UDF govt next assembly tooo..... Let the local body election get over, you will get a clear picture....



Will be a strange world to see with Congress stuck in Kerala and commies stuck in Tripura, Entirely a brand new political landscape...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> A Marxist Hindu was brutally murdered by a bunch of sanghi goons a day before yesterday in Kerala,What about that??..A former pro vice chancellor of Kannada university was shot dead yesterday,The worst part is that the so called 'nationalist to the core' groups in this very forum and outside seems enjoying the act and giving pathetic excuses and defense to justify the murder and culprits,But keeps jumping up and down like baby baboons if such incidents happens in some Bangladesh or Pakistan..Hypocrisy



1. Provide links to your claims. 

2. Considering the murderous history and tendency of communist, no one will have any doubts that the killed comrade just got what was coming to him. 

3. India is not BD or Pakistan, only a sick "secular" will consider comparing the two. ISIS is not BJP and Modi is not Hitler or Osama.


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> 2) Finding a way to retain their traditional vote bank




That's defeat right there! If you are changing your very ideology to that of your opponent,you have already lost the battle


----------



## Makaramarma

magudi said:


> That's defeat right there! If you are changing your very ideology to that of your opponent,you have already lost the battle



Dude the battle is for Power and Money, not "ideology"


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> That's defeat right there! If you are changing your very ideology to that of your opponent,you have already lost the battle



The CPM is the party of the Hindus in Kerala, always has been. The UDF is the preferred choice for Muslims & most Christians. The CPM could be the Hindu party while paying only lip service for this long. With the "more" Hindu BJP coming along, it has a serious threat on their hands. As long as the BJP was regarded as a non-serious outfit & the CPM looked powerful, this threat was containable but they are now in the precarious situation of finding the ground slipping from beneath their feet. While this won't be an overnight process, it is probably the greatest threat that the CPM has ever faced in Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> That's defeat right there! If you are changing your very ideology to that of your opponent,you have already lost the battle



Their ideology is out dated...... There is no more "thozhilali vargam" or "Peeditha vargam" in Kerala...... No more Kattan Chaya and Parippu vada.....They are finding it difficult to change....... Since they are not changing, the common man is moving away from them.... .and They find it difficult to change because they cannot convince or explain a change to their comrades......



Bang Galore said:


> The CPM is the party of the Hindus in Kerala, always has been. The UDF is the preferred choice for Muslims & most Christians. The CPM could be the Hindu party while paying only lip service for this long. With the "more" Hindu BJP coming along, it has a serious threat on their hands. As long as the BJP was regarded as a non-serious outfit & the CPM looked powerful, this threat was containable but they are now in the precarious situation of finding the ground slipping from beneath their feet. While this won't be an overnight process, it is probably the greatest threat that the CPM has ever faced in Kerala.



One more thing i would like to add here....... Earlier BJP guys had laid back attitude and they were given freebies even though they are under performing.... Eg Taking rajyasabha route from northern state and giving post of MoS...... This time Amit shah seems to have told them, You work and get the result and will be rewarded..... NO more freebies......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

magudi said:


> Where is discipline? Veterans behaving like labour unions: Bhagat Singh Koshyari on OROP : India, News - India Today


First send Mr. Koshyari to Leh Ladhak with Army and made to be stayed for minimum 2 months, only then he can can comment on defense persons.This idiot is expecting discipline from ex soldiers but he is forgetting about indiscipline acts normally our MPs show in parliament. Not to forget that being a parliamentarian he enjoys hefty allowance and payments How shameful is that we have money for providing luxury life to politicians & bureaucrats but do not have the funds for those who face bullets for nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Guys What is this MMS Sex Scandal circulating of HARDIK PATEL...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Nair saab said:


> Guys What is this MMS Sex Scandal circulating of HARDIK PATEL...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Ok its just a SEX SCANDAL VIDEO Nothing Much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

GURU DUTT said:


> View attachment 252479



Bahut achha hai ?!? you mean you saw the Video ?



I heard the rally today has broken all records.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

@Nair saab ..... remove the videos brother , ee type videos post cheythal pani kittan sadhyatha und .



Nair saab said:


> [/MEDIA]


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638645351272964096

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

Sword-wielding Patel crusader threatens Modi’s ‘model’ in India
Last updated: Tuesday, September 01, 2015 12:19 AM





_Hardik Patel, 22-year-old firebrand leader of Patidar Andolan Samiti addresses a press conference in New Delhi, India,Sunday. Patel is leading an agitation for members of Gujarat state Patel community demanding government benefits for them under the Other Backward Class (OBC) quota. — AP_



*AHMEDABAD, India*— A sword-wielding 22-year-old activist has emerged overnight as the most pressing political threat to Narendra Modi, accusing the Indian prime minister of breaking a promise to provide jobs that helped him win last year’s general election.

Hardik Patel, by his own admission, scraped through college and failed to land a steady job. But he has proven to be a talented organizer and rabble-rousing orator, creating a mass movement in a matter of weeks.

The explosive issue he has locked on to is caste: He says India’s policies of affirmative action have shut his community the Patels, also known as Patidars, out of university places and government jobs.

Patel has stirred upheaval in Gujarat, the state Modi ran for 13 years before he became prime minister – an era of rapid industrial growth that his Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) successfully pitched to voters as a “model” to bring prosperity to India’s 1.2 billion people.

Patel calls the model hyped, saying Modi “tried to sell platinum when all he had was steel”. Protests culminated last Tuesday in a rally by half a million people in Ahmedabad, Gujarat’s largest city. Violence broke out across the western state after police detained Patel briefly, leading to at least seven deaths.

“Brother Modi is very angry with me and my community – we have exposed the flaws in his economic and social model,” Patel said in an interview on the outskirts of Ahmedabad.

“But he shouldn’t forget that we supported him.” Gujarat still bears the scars of sectarian bloodletting in 2002 when more than 1,000 people were killed, mostly Muslims. Modi has long faced accusations of failing to quell those riots.

Modi’s calls for calm now cut no ice with Patel: “I am ready for a fight to protect the Patels against the economic domination of the lower castes,” Patel, a slight man with a broad face and thick hair, told Reuters late last week.

Patel cameon Sundayto New Delhi to meet leaders of other castes that also harbor jobs grievances. Brandishing a sword before his supporters, he vowed to launch protests across India.

*Affirmative action*

The Patels, who make up 14 percent of Gujarat’s 60 million people, are not poor by Indian standards. Originally landowners – the name Patel means one who owns land – they have branched out into trades like diamond polishing in India.

The community is also highly mobile and Patels own thousands of small businesses in the United States and Britain. Yet, in a country where 700 million people subsist on $2 a day or less, many Patels still aspire to join a nascent middle class.

With the economy growing too slowly to create jobs, they say they are being excluded from scarce government posts. After independence, India protected lower castes and tribal communities by reserving college places and government positions for them.

These quotas were later expanded to add “Other Backward Classes”, including the one that Modi comes from. The Patel protests have damaged Modi’s reputation as an economic policy maker and have had an impact in the northern state of Bihar that will soon go to the polls. Chief Minister Nitish Kumar, seeking to keep Modi’s BJP out of power, has sympathized with the Patels.

*Blindsided*

Officials in Gujarat admit to being blindsided by the outburst of anger, even though they knew that the Patels’ small businesses were struggling and the community was sidelined when profitable new dairy cooperatives were set up.

Some analysts speculate the protests were encouraged by the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), a Hindu organization allied to the BJP that also opposes reservation. RSS leaders told Reuters that they played no role, however.

What is clear is that Hardik Patel enjoys the patronage of influential Patel politicians who fell out of favor with Modi. “There are several senior Patels standing behind him who were waiting for Modi to leave Gujarat,” said one industrialist from the Patel clan.

“Hardik Patel is a smart soldier and an able commander.” Protests against India’s affirmative action programs erupted 25 years ago, when caste-based quotas in jobs and colleges were sought to be expanded.

The current movement appears to have snowballed because Modi has not been able to meet the expectations of some of his supporters while the economy remains stalled.

“Gujarat’s much-celebrated growth rate has slowed down in the last two years. There are hardly any jobs to absorb the young and the restless,” said Sebastian Morris, a professor of economics at the Indian Institute of Management in Ahmedabad. “This problem is not just in Gujarat, but it is faced by youths across India.” — Reuters


----------



## ranjeet

Take a bow bow 

Dog hanged in Kerala to mark death anniversary of RSS functionary | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

*Modi attacks 'grand alliance' in Bhagalpur: PM's rally proves that he's steering Bihar assembly polls himself*

As Prime Minister Narendra Modi concludes his series of pre-election rallies in Bihar at Bhagalpur on Tuesday, he seems determined to push the election agenda on two issues-development and good governance. Ironically, these two issues were once the calling cards of the incumbent chief minister Nitish Kumar.

With Nitish Kumar sharing dias with Lalu Prasad Yadav and Sonia Gandhi, Modi's calculated gamble is to deprive Nitish Kumar his most potent strength and remind the electorate about the company he keeps. Unlike his previous rallies, Modi toned down his rhetoric, yet was unsparing in his criticism of the grand coalition forged by Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad Yadav.
PTI image.There is little doubt that for the past two months, Modi has been setting the agenda to which Nitish Kumar responds. PTI image.
At Bhagalpur rally Modi hit Kumar where it hurts most. Knowing it full well that a section of socialist leaders within JD (U) has been greatly upset over Kumar's alliance with Sonia Gandhi, Modi particularly refered to September 30 Patna rally and called it an insult to Ram Manohar Lohia and Jay Prakash Narayan. He called into question Nitish Kumar's ideological consistency in order to higlight the fact that the grand coalition had no vision except to attack Modi.

If one goes by the profile of the crowd, Modi's rally was dominated by youth who were responsive to his calls throughout. The attendance at Modi's rally was equally, if not more, strong compared the his Patna rally. The venue of today's rally, airport maidan in Bhagalpur, is four times the size of Gandhi Maidan in Patna. The crowd was certainly different. In Bhagalpur, people who attended the rally belonged to an upward mobile social strata that included even OBCs. This was the precise reason why the crowd in Bhagalpur were quite responsive.
It would be naive to arrive at any conclusion going by the turn out of rallies in Bihar, a state most densly populated after Kerala. Yet Modi's rallies in Muzaffarpur, Gaya, Saharsa and Bhagalpur gave a clear indication that he retains his electoral charm among people of Bihar. What is particularly interesting is the fact that he has been focussing on his development and governanance agenda without losing sight on relevance of caste in Bihar. This was evident as Ram Vilas Paswan was only given privilege of speaking before Modi as Pawans constitute a a significant chunk of the electorate around Bhagalpur.

In today's rally, Modi also effectively countered Nitish Kumar's campaign that he is an outsider who remembers Bihar only during election. The Prime Minister recalled how he reached out to the people of the state every time there was crisis — Kosi river flooding and the Nepal earthquake which caused damage in adjoining districts of Bihar. In an emotional appeal, he said, "I have never forgotten Bihar" much to the delight of the auidience.
Apparently Modi's today show made it clear that he has taken upon himself to steer the state assembly election. His repetition of 25-years of misrule by Lalu-Rabri-Nitish Kumar has counted out over seven years of BJP-JD (U) alliance with Sushil Modi as its leader. This may be a cause of worry for Sushil Modi.

There is little doubt that for the past two months, Modi has been setting the agenda to which Nitish Kumar responds. He has been once again selling a dream of powerful and prosperous Bihar to the electorate should the BJP win this election. Nitish Kumar has also countered it by offering his own package of turning Bihar into a developed state. Given the anti-incumbency factor that weighs heavily against Nitish Kumar, he is up against crisis of credibility. For Modi, Bihar is a new chapter where he intends to play signficant role to retain his national stature.

Modi attacks 'grand alliance' in Bhagalpur: PM's rally proves that he's steering Bihar assembly polls himself - Firstpost



ranjeet said:


> Take a bow bow
> 
> Dog hanged in Kerala to mark death anniversary of RSS functionary | The Indian Express



Sanghis deserve no better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> Guys What is this MMS Sex Scandal circulating of HARDIK PATEL...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Newslaundry – Why Modi Bhakts on Twitter have lost their sting

Stoop To Any Extent To Stop One Man | Swarajya


----------



## Star Wars

I heard the crowd was around 3-6 lakhs... any truth to this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> I heard the crowd was around 3-6 lakhs... any truth to this ?



Close to 5 if not more that's what am hearing from ground reports on fb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Close to 5 if not more that's what am hearing from ground reports on fb



Some twitteratis say 6 lakh + Bhagalpur itself as pop of 4 lakh. The young Biharis seems to really not care about Caste. IF Cutting across caste lines happen, then the Vote can be unpredictable ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Some twitteratis say 6 lakh + Bhagalpur itself as pop of 4 lakh. The young Biharis seems to really not care about Caste. IF Cutting across caste lines happen, then the Vote can be unpredictable ..



Pretty sure it beats #Apmanrally but we can never be sure about the numbers floated on twitter and fb because at the end of the day most of these people are bhakts themselves


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Pretty sure it beats #Apmanrally but we can never be sure about the numbers floated on twitter and fb because at the end of the day most of these people are bhakts themselves



Also Apman rally was on a sunday had 1.7lakh crowd, Bhagalpur rally was on tuesday.


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> 3. India is not BD or Pakistan, only a sick "secular" will consider comparing the two. ISIS is not BJP and Modi is not Hitler or Osama.


hehe..You guys(so calling nationalist to the core) preached humanity,freedom of expression,greatness of hindus and hinduism to others when similar incidents happened in Bangladesh a month ago(go through the threads about secular bloggers murdered in Bangladesh for insulting islam and jammatis),But when the similar thing happened in India you guys are more into finding numerous excuses to justify the murder..


----------



## indiatester

mooppan said:


> hehe..You guys(so calling nationalist to the core) preached humanity,freedom of expression,greatness of hindus and hinduism to others when similar incidents happened in Bangladesh a month ago(go through the threads about secular bloggers murdered in Bangladesh for insulting islam and jammatis),But when the similar thing happened in India you guys are more into finding numerous excuses to justify the murder..


Who is justifying the murder man. Please point to the messages that do that. In your emotive state to prove the others wrong don't go about peddling untruths when in fact we are your brothers. We may have differences, but don't develop it into a hatred.
Please differentiate between fringe and the mainstream.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> hehe..You guys(so calling nationalist to the core) preached humanity,freedom of expression,greatness of hindus and hinduism to others when similar incidents happened in Bangladesh a month ago(go through the threads about secular bloggers murdered in Bangladesh for insulting islam and jammatis),But when the similar thing happened in India you guys are more into finding numerous excuses to justify the murder..



We are ?  ........... Boo hoo.



indiatester said:


> Who is justifying the murder man. Please point to the messages that do that. In your emotive state to prove the others wrong don't go about peddling untruths when in fact we are your brothers. We may have differences, but don't develop it into a hatred.
> Please differentiate between fringe and the mainstream.



LOL....... there is nothing "emotive" about him, just a desire to use this to this advantage and paint Hindutva as evil


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> We are ?  ........... Boo hoo.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....... there is nothing "emotive" about him, just a desire to use this to this advantage and paint Hindutva as evil



The very same advantage you guys use against Muslims and Christians....
At least i am not hiding under fake patriotism..



indiatester said:


> Who is justifying the murder man. Please point to the messages that do that. In your emotive state to prove the others wrong don't go about peddling untruths when in fact we are your brothers. We may have differences, but don't develop it into a hatred.
> Please differentiate between fringe and the mainstream.


Visit the thread posted by The_Showstopper about the murder of a Kannada scholar(I am on phone so can't post the link)...I haven't seen any 'so calling nationalist to the core''guys in this forum condemning that murder..Many seems like celebrating and proud about it..Everyone is hypocrite,when comes to their religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GURU DUTT

Samudra Manthan said:


>


a good specimen of "adarsh sickular liberal intellectual"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## micky

Star Wars said:


> Rs. 200 per man ?, i would have come to his rally for that alone...


what you are talking in tamil nadu 500 rupees with food


----------



## Roybot

Samudra Manthan said:


>



How do these people live with themselves?Disgusting self hate and hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> How do these people live with themselves?Disgusting self hate and hypocrisy.



I assumed these people were payed by NGO's for their hypocricy


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> I assumed these people were payed by NGO's for their hypocricy



I would not sell my soul for a million bucks, one has to be an absolute scum to fall to this level of hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

mooppan said:


> The very same advantage you guys use against Muslims and Christians....
> At least i am not hiding under fake patriotism..
> 
> 
> Visit the thread posted by The_Showstopper about the murder of a Kannada scholar(I am on phone so can't post the link)...I haven't seen any 'so calling nationalist to the core''guys in this forum condemning that murder..Many seems like celebrating and proud about it..Everyone is hypocrite,when comes to their religion.


I have seen that thread and I don't see people gloating. Contempt maybe, but no one that supported the violence. Sir, we are not like our neighbours who consider violence a legitimate means to suppress views and ideas.
But give us "nationalists" the freedom to condemn your views too when you have expressed yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rau

micky said:


> what you are talking in tamil nadu 500 rupees with food


In Maharashtra, its 500 Rs. (min.) + food+ transportation. also one Desi quarter at evening.


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Some twitteratis say 6 lakh + Bhagalpur itself as pop of 4 lakh. The young Biharis seems to really not care about Caste. IF Cutting across caste lines happen, then the Vote can be unpredictable ..



Bhagalpur is second biggest city of Bihar. Population way more than 4 Lakhs. 

Rally had at least 5 lakhs people. The venue itslef is atleast 4 times the size of Gandhi Maidan- ~ 200 acres. There is an air-strip there which is almost never used. The crowd was 60% youth from all castes including Yadavs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

mooppan said:


> The very same advantage you guys use against Muslims and Christians....
> At least i am not hiding under fake patriotism..



Back to the old "secular" trick ...... issuing certificates for "patriotism"


----------



## magudi

saurav said:


> There is an air-strip there which is almost never used. The crowd was 60% youth from all castes including Yadavs.



The crowd broke barricades when Heli was leaving


----------



## IndoCarib

Janmashtami: In Kerala, comrades discover Krishna | The Indian Express

Moving to counter the shift to the BJP by many of its supporters in Kerala, the CPM has for the time decided to stage processions, under the banner of its children’s organisation Balasangam, on Sri Krishna Jayanti on September 5. - See more at: Janmashtami: In Kerala, comrades discover Krishna | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

OROP almost done it seems


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> OROP almost done it seems



its been almost done since april.......


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> its been almost done since april.......




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639102219497828352
True nothing can be trusted unless its officially out.As long as Jaitley calls the shots i'll remain skeptical

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639102219497828352
> True nothing can be trusted unless its officially out.As long as Jaitley calls the shots i'll remain skeptical



I doubt Jaitley runs thing around there as you say, but i believe PM has a certian respect for Jaitley due to his several decades old friendship. PM did force ED acting chief to change...

Gaurav, i believe is credible source


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639102219497828352
> True nothing can be trusted unless its officially out.As long as Jaitley calls the shots i'll remain skeptical



Let's hope the news is true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Former J-K CM Farooq Abdullah applies for LPG subsidy; faces criticism

Some people are saying he'll be made next Prez , is it true ?


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Former J-K CM Farooq Abdullah applies for LPG subsidy; faces criticism
> 
> Some people are saying he'll be made next Prez , is it true ?



Doesn't the govt. appoint the president ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Doesn't the govt. appoint the president ?



No, by voting - MPs and MLAs of all states and UTs


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> OROP almost done it seems


 

OROP row: Govt, veterans close to a deal? | The Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> No, by voting - MPs and MLAs of all states and UTs



well...i would hate it if farooq became president...any ideas on good ones ? maybe former ISRO scientists ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> well...i would hate it if farooq became president...any ideas on good ones ? maybe former ISRO scientists ?



Some tweeples were suggesting it when farooq was trending not much to it.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Some tweeples were suggesting it when farooq was trending not much to it.



btw, looks like RSS gave some strong msg to govt. in their meeting today....Cabinet and RSS heads did talk about OROP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> btw, looks like RSS gave some strong msg to govt. in their meeting today....Cabinet and RSS heads did talk about OROP



Disappointing if Modi doesn't attend.It'll put to rest all theories and Libbers can go to sleep in peace knowing that remote is still with RSS


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Disappointing if Modi doesn't attend.It'll put to rest all theories and Libbers can go to sleep in peace knowing that remote is still with RSS



Modi did attend the meet, its not about the"remote", its about influence...RSS does have a lot of influence even if he has side tracked some of the RSS agendas...


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Disappointing if Modi doesn't attend.It'll put to rest all theories and Libbers can go to sleep in peace knowing that remote is still with RSS


Liberals or shall I say rationalists, are one confused lot. They can't make up their mind about Modi.. On one hand they say it's a one man authoritarian govt run by Modi with no power to the cabinet...& at the same breath they go crying about RSS running the govt through remote control. Later is going to be the flavour for this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

*UAE deports two pro-IS men home to Kerala*

The UAE has deported two Indians whose social media accounts indicated that they were “radicalised and sympathetic” to the Islamic State, sources told The Indian Express. -
See more at: UAE deports two pro-IS men home to Kerala | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Missionary Terror

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Roybot said:


> I would not sell my soul for a million bucks, one has to be an absolute scum to fall to this level of hypocrisy.


Just curious, what is the hypocrisy saying have pollution free diwali and conserve water during holi? Isn't it a good thing to do?

What will be the less hypocritical way of wishing Muslims and Christians? Happy Id, watch out for cholesterol! Merry Christmas, don't kill pine trees! 

Hindu festivals tend to be more alive, colourful and noisy than Abrahamic ones, so there's scope to restrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

LaBong said:


> Just curious, what is the hypocrisy saying have pollution free diwali and conserve water during holi? Isn't it a good thing to do?
> 
> What will be the less hypocritical way of wishing Muslims and Christians? Happy Id, watch out for cholesterol! Merry Christmas, don't kill pine trees!
> .



Did you see their views on Rakhsabandhan or any other Hindu festival ? IF they have issues with Rakshabandhan then its confirmed these people are hypocrites .. They have issues treating women like Maa-Behn(am not even joking)








LaBong said:


> Hindu festivals tend to be more alive, colourful and noisy than Abrahamic ones, so there's scope to restrain.



I listen to their nonsense 5:30 am in the morning over the loud speakers, nop...we wont restraint...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

LaBong said:


> Just curious, what is the hypocrisy saying have pollution free diwali and conserve water during holi? Isn't it a good thing to do?
> 
> What will be the less hypocritical way of wishing Muslims and Christians? Happy Id, watch out for cholesterol! Merry Christmas, don't kill pine trees!
> 
> Hindu festivals tend to be more alive, colourful and noisy than Abrahamic ones, so there's scope to restrain.



How about a little message for Muslims on gender equality along with Eid Mubarak? Especially when that bloke is so keen on getting out these messages on Hindu festivals? How about let your women folks pray in the same mosque as you this eid?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> How about a little message for Muslims on gender equality along with Eid Mubarak? Especially when that bloke is so keen on getting out these messages on Hindu festivals? How about let your women folks pray in the same mosque as you this eid?



Wait,... women can't prey in the same mosque ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> Wait,... women can't prey in the same mosque ?



Have you ever seen a woman at a mosque during Eid?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

LaBong said:


> Just curious, what is the hypocrisy saying have pollution free diwali and conserve water during holi? Isn't it a good thing to do?
> 
> What will be the less hypocritical way of wishing Muslims and Christians? Happy Id, watch out for cholesterol! Merry Christmas, don't kill pine trees!
> 
> Hindu festivals tend to be more alive, colourful and noisy than Abrahamic ones, so there's scope to restrain.


What about Happy Id. Dont sacrifice poor animals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> What about Happy Id. Dont sacrifice poor animals



You Communal Hindutvadin blood can flow during Eid but not water !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Soumitra said:


> What about Happy Id. Dont sacrifice poor animals


forget about that no-one can even say don't do it in public place ,everyone included kids are forced to watch blooded roads.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> You Communal Hindutvadin blood can flow during Eid but not water !!!



That causes no pollution whatsoever.



Star Wars said:


> I listen to their nonsense 5:30 am in the morning over the loud speakers, nop...we wont restraint...



Last month during Ramazan it was at 4:15 a.m. when the loudspeakers would go off reminding all the faithful to wake up. This would continue on until 5:15 a.m. because of competitive reminders and prayers from other mosques.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

LaBong said:


> Just curious, what is the hypocrisy saying have pollution free diwali and conserve water during holi? Isn't it a good thing to do?
> 
> What will be the less hypocritical way of wishing Muslims and Christians? Happy Id, watch out for cholesterol! Merry Christmas, don't kill pine trees!
> 
> Hindu festivals tend to be more alive, colourful and noisy than Abrahamic ones, so there's scope to restrain.




I am really astonished by your post. So now, after the milk and sweets "that are wasted by offering to Gods", you guys now say we are causing water pollution by playing Holi.... Are you for serious?

I mean this is a WTF logic. Already some hypocrites are saying motive of Rakshabandhan is flawed and all...

The utter disrespect to Hindus and their beliefs by the so called self declared seculars and liberals are mind blowing...

Try to tell Muslims to stop publicly sacrificing Animals on street .... In fact, try this in an Islamic country... and see which prison you are put into...

Try telling them not to play loudspeakers at 4 am in the morning for like 50 muslims in a locality when 2000 Hindus have to wake up every morning in the name of secularism...

What about the big Christmas tree that is every year planted in my neighborhood, blocking a whole street only to be taken away and wasted after New Year?

I am not even a devout Hindu. If anything, I am more of an athiest... but the level of hypocrisy on display is just.... amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

LaBong said:


> Just curious, what is the hypocrisy saying have pollution free diwali and conserve water during holi? Isn't it a good thing to do?
> 
> What will be the less hypocritical way of wishing Muslims and Christians? Happy Id, watch out for cholesterol! Merry Christmas, don't kill pine trees!
> 
> Hindu festivals tend to be more alive, colourful and noisy than Abrahamic ones, so there's scope to restrain.



Since when did Abrahamic festivals become the benchmark for all festivals that all humanity should try to achieve? You mean to say that until and unless Hindu festivals reach the standards of Islamic and Christian festivals and become equally dour and lifeless you will continue attempting to restrain them?

Since when has cutting pine trees!!! become an environmentally friendly endeavor unlike dirty Hindus wasting water on Holi? Have you stopped washing your car, watering your lawn, washing the roads, using the shower instead of a bucket bath, and washing your *** to conserve water throughout the year to come and get preachy with Hindus during Holi?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fireurimagination

Jolt for Parivar? Yadav vs. Yadav now, weren't they relatives or something?

SP announces divorce from JD(U)-RJD-SP grand alliance in Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Fireurimagination said:


> Jolt for Parivar? Yadav vs. Yadav now, weren't they relatives or something?
> 
> SP announces divorce from JD(U)-RJD-SP grand alliance in Bihar



Congies have already started crying saying this will divide the anti Modi votes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> Hindu festivals tend to be more alive, colourful and noisy than Abrahamic ones, so there's scope to restrain.


So ... they need to be* less alive*, *less colorful* and *more subdued* compared to those of Abrahamic religions so as to appear 'justified' to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nicky G

LaBong said:


> Just curious, what is the hypocrisy saying have pollution free diwali and conserve water during holi? Isn't it a good thing to do?
> 
> What will be the less hypocritical way of wishing Muslims and Christians? Happy Id, watch out for cholesterol! Merry Christmas, don't kill pine trees!
> 
> Hindu festivals tend to be more alive, colourful and noisy than Abrahamic ones, so there's scope to restrain.



Forget festivals that come around once a year, why not ask the Mosques to not blare loud sounds five times a day?



Fireurimagination said:


> Jolt for Parivar? Yadav vs. Yadav now, weren't they relatives or something?
> 
> SP announces divorce from JD(U)-RJD-SP grand alliance in Bihar



Not I am I not glad at any setback to these pseudo-secular forces in Bihar, but does Mulayam even matter in that state?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

@SarthakGanguly @Marxist @Echo_419 @magudi @Star Wars @Nair saab 

Even with all our political differences with Congress and allies, guys.... please observe a 2 min silence for this untimely and cruel death of the beloved Janata Parivar. Raghunath Jha has quit RJD and joins SP. Reports from Biahr suggests SP will probably join hands with NCP. It will take away a huge chunk of Yadav/ Muslim votes away from JDU+RJD.

The icing on the cake is still pending with MIM yet to announce its entry officially. It is now confirmed that backdoor negotiations are going on between the defenders of India aka Secular and progressive forces led by the charismatic Rahul Gandhi of congress to stop MIM/NCP to contest separately.

RJD leader Raghunath Jha quits RJD, to join SP - The Hindu



Nicky G said:


> Forget festivals that come around once a year, why not ask the Mosques to not blare loud sounds five times a day?
> 
> 
> 
> Not I am I not glad at any setback to these pseudo-secular forces in Bihar, but does Mulayam even matter in that state?



Not that SP will win much seats but every single Yadav/ Muslim not voting for RJD/JDU means one less vote needed for BJP to beat them.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

@Tridibans IS Raghunath Jha that important of a leader for RJD ? Besides this might be the work of shah...


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> @Tridibans IS Raghunath Jha that important of a leader for RJD ? Besides this might be the work of shah...



Unlike BJP which has perhaps the most democratic system internally, most big leaders of parties like RJD are like individual zamindars aka local heads having family connections and caste dynamics in their respective bastions. People voting for them hardly have any ideology or Bigger vision. Like how LJP switches sides (similar to NCP) within a whisker of a new event.

He will surely take with him most of his supporters to SP and they won't have any issues switching from one Yadav clan to the pother. Overall making it a small but strategic victory for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> Unlike BJP which has perhaps the most democratic system internally, most big leaders of parties like RJD are like individual zamindars aka local heads having family connections and caste dynamics in their respective bastions. People voting for them hardly have any ideology or Bigger vision. Like how LJP switches sides (similar to NCP) within a whisker of a new event.
> 
> He will surely take with him most of his supporters to SP and they won't have any issues switching from one Yadav clan to the pother. Overall making it a small but strategic victory for BJP.



You can easily tell they are extremely worried about this. Both Congress and RJD has been issuing statements about Anti Modi Votes being split and how they will try hard to bring them back. IF what you say is true. Nitish and Lalu will have sleepless nights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

@Tridibans SP and NCP can go to hell, they don't enjoy even support of even 2% electorate. For all practical purpose it won't make any difference to Maha Gathbandan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> You can easily tell they are extremely worried about this. Both Congress and RJD has been issuing statements about Anti Modi Votes being split and how they will try hard to bring them back. IF what you say is true. Nitish and Lalu will have sleepless nights




If you remember my last prediction around a month back and expected seats for each of the parties, out of 3, 2 things have already happened: 

1) SP and NCP have walked out of the secular alliance - CHECK
2) Many JDU/ RJD leaders have switched side, and whats more, some of them are joining rival parties and not BJP per se( as in long term these dal badlus would be bad for BJP)- CHECK

Only 1 point remains,

3) MIM will soon enter into the fray, perhaps with NCP and CPI combined - Party to abhi shuru hui hai 

My prediction as of now:

BJP + Minimum 155 (BJP alone 130)
RJD/JDU + Maximum 75 

Congress to score an impressive single digit score 



SURYA-1 said:


> @Tridibans SP and NCP can go to hell, they don't enjoy even support of even 2% electorate. For all practical purpose it won't make any difference to Maha Gathbandan.




This is Bihar we are talking about. There are local Politicians who are all but GOD for the local caste based voters.... Why do you think Congress/ RJD is so worried about MIM (and now SP/ NCP) ?


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> Congress to score an impressive single digit score



What i really want is Congress to get Zero seats , i don't mind other parties..they can be at least reasoned with in parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Tridibans said:


> If you remember my last prediction around a month back and expected seats for each of the parties, out of 3, 2 things have already happened:
> 
> 1) SP and NCP have walked out of the secular alliance - CHECK
> 2) Many JDU/ RJD leaders have switched side, and whats more, some of them are joining rival parties and not BJP per se( as in long term these dal badlus would be bad for BJP)- CHECK
> 
> Only 1 point remains,
> 
> 3) MIM will soon enter into the fray, perhaps with NCP and CPI combined - Party to abhi shuru hui hai
> 
> My prediction as of now:
> 
> BJP + Minimum 155 (BJP alone 130)
> RJD/JDU + Maximum 75
> 
> Congress to score an impressive single digit score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bihar we are talking about. There are local Politicians who are all but GOD for the local caste based voters....


Agree with it.



> Why do you think Congress/ RJD is so worried about MIM (and now SP/ NCP) ?



Worried ?? Don't you think giving SP 5 seats out of odd 230+ seats shows how much RJD+JDU give weightage to SP ??

Although MIM may be cause of bit concern for them but not much.


----------



## Tridibans

OFFTOPIC

Gem of a video. Was posted few months back but still gives me laugh today....

please watch the starting 5 mins )

You will die laughing...

Americai Narayan FTW








SURYA-1 said:


> Agree with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Worried ?? Don't you think giving SP 5 seats out of odd 230+ seats shows how much RJD+JDU give weightage to SP ??
> 
> Although MIM may be cause of bit concern for them but not much.




That is what. See RJD and SP are fighting for the same voters (Yadavs and Muslims). Why would they want SP to gain a foothold in Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> OFFTOPIC
> 
> Gem of a video. Was posted few months back but still gives me laugh today....
> 
> please watch the starting 5 mins )
> 
> You will die laughing...
> 
> Americai Narayan FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what. See RJD and SP are fighting for the same voters (Yadavs and Muslims). Why would they want SP to gain a foothold in Bihar




I have seen this, this is Hilarious !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639366473828450304
Kshatriyas can also be called Rajus

Telugu people know about filmstars,Page 3 stuff, how hot & "fair" an actress looks, ch&$@!( netas, caste heros & caste conflicts, the list of good engineering colleges+Seats available for CSE all over India.

But most know absolutely nothing about the proud history of the Telugu people under the Satavahanas,Andhra Ishvakus, Kakatiyas & the Vijayanagaram Empire..

The Musunuri Nayaks & the Reddy Dynasty & later the Vijayanagaram empire played a stellar & heroic role in keeping out the Islamic invaders from the North out of the Telugu Lands for many years!! TG later fell but Andhra & Rayalseems remained safe for a longer time..

& today the CM of 1 Telugu state is best buddies with an Islamic fundamentalist party & is promising 12 % reserv. to Muslims ; & the CM of another state is an opportunist who wears Arabian get-ups for Ramzan Parties & is trying to equal the other in appeasing muslims(though the other one is the worst & does a better job at appeasing).. 

How my heart aches.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639366473828450304
> Kshatriyas can also be called Rajus
> 
> Telugu people know about filmstars,ch&$@!( netas, caste heros & caste conflicts, the list of good engineering colleges+Seats available for CSE all over India.
> 
> But most know absolutely nothing about the proud history of the Telugu people under the Satavahanas,Andhra Ishvakus, Kakatiyas & the Vijayanagaram Empire..
> 
> The Musunuri Nayaks & the Reddy Dynasty & later the Vijayanagaram empire played a stellar & heroic role in keeping out the Islamic invaders from the North out of the Telugu Lands for many years!! TG later fell but Andhra & Rayalseems remained safe for a longer time..
> 
> & today the CM of 1 Telugu state is best buddies with an Islamic fundamentalist party & is promising 12 % reserv. to Muslims ; & the CM of another state is an opportunist who wears Arabian get-ups for Ramzan Parties(though the other one is the worst)..
> 
> How my heart aches.



How many know about the Vijaynagara Empire, Ahom Kingdom, 99% Indians will have absolutely no clue what we are talking about. The history of our people has been forgotten butchered erased by the Lutyans...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SURYA-1

HISTORY should be made compulsory till graduation.Yes that may sound Moronic but that will give your youth NEVER AGAIN attitude.



Darmashkian said:


> & today the CM of 1 Telugu state is best buddies with an Islamic fundamentalist party & is promising 12 % reserv. to Muslims ;



Don't worry Courts have already struck it down at many instances before. Recent being Maharastra.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

LaBong said:


> Just curious, what is the hypocrisy saying have pollution free diwali and conserve water during holi? Isn't it a good thing to do?
> 
> What will be the less hypocritical way of wishing Muslims and Christians? Happy Id, watch out for cholesterol! Merry Christmas, don't kill pine trees!
> 
> Hindu festivals tend to be more alive, colourful and noisy than Abrahamic ones, so there's scope to restrain.



Don't waste your time and energy trying talking sense to bhakts!

Read more about them here :

Anatomy of an internet troll: How social media birthed a strange new phenomenon in India, the bhakts - TOI Blogs


----------



## Darmashkian

SURYA-1 said:


> HISTORY should be made compulsory till graduation.Yes that may sound Moronic but that will give your youth NEVER AGAIN attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Courts have already struck it down at many instances before. Recent being Maharastra.



When courts strike it down, he will give them more populist schemes in their favour & appease them even more..

& MIM will continue to radicalise Muslim youth calling the courts & GOI anti-muslim & turning them towards terror



Star Wars said:


> well...i would hate it if farooq became president...any ideas on good ones ? maybe former ISRO scientists ?


Advani is also on the list,


----------



## SURYA-1

Just now , two muslims carrying chadar spreaded for monetary donations like bhikhari were playing a song with loudspeaker in very high pitch.

Song was like

*
Chalta hai sikka Kafiron ka sare Hindustan mein. * 

And common people were oblivious to that song. 

Later those two reduced the volume to bare minimum so that only they can hear. And it was happening in Hindu majority area.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Advani is also on the list,



Thats like giving him consolation prize....


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> When courts strike it down, he will give them more populist schemes in their favour & appease them even more..
> 
> & MIM will continue to radicalise Muslim youth calling the courts & GOI anti-muslim & turning them towards terror



Life is too short to be in despair over MIM all the time.Stop worrying about them they are our prime allies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Darmashkian said:


> When courts strike it down, he will give them more populist schemes in their favour & appease them even more..
> 
> & MIM will continue to radicalise Muslim youth calling the courts & GOI anti-muslim & turning them towards terror
> 
> 
> Advani is also on the list,




Then a time will come to purge them. Yes it will need some sacrifices but Hindus can be as violent as any other rabid mullah .But yes it needs bit of time till Hindus get warmed up , that's why they always suffer in starting only not after that. 

This time there is no Gandhi or Nwhru and neither is any muslim majority state except Kashmir ,so unfinished agenda of 1947 would be completed finally .

MIM is best thing to happen to India . It was bound to happen at some stage sooner the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@Star Wars like i said yesterday - Jaitley screwed OROP


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> @Star Wars like i said yesterday - Jaitley screwed OROP



What happened ? ..if it is about 33cr. i doubt those numbers...


----------



## Parul

This is how AAPtard's logic work in conversation
Normal Guy: "aaj metro time se chal raha hai"
AAPtard: "credit goes to Arvind Kejriwal."

Normal Guy: "aaj koi traffic nahi mila"
AAPtard: "credit goes to ARvind Kejriwal"

Normal Guy: "aaj sabzi sasti mil gayi"
AAPtard: "credit goes to ARvind Kejriwal"

Normal Guy: "aaj police ne ghoos nahi liya police verification ke liye"
AAPtard: "credit goes to Arvind Kejriwal"

Normal Guy: "aaj bahut garmi ke baad baarish hui"
AAPtard: "credit goes to ARvind Kejriwal"

Normal Guy: "aaj India match jeet gayi"
AAPtard: "credit goes to ARvind Kejriwal"

Normal Guy: "aaj Kanyakumari ke railway station ke last platform ka construction poora ho gaya"
AAPtard: "credit goes to ARvind Kejriwal"

Normal Guy: "ye AAPtards paida kaise hue?"
AAPtard: "credit goes to ARvind Kejriwal"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639439240682565632

All Seculars must Unite against the Hindutvadi's !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

'Aurangzeb Road' comes up in Delhi, SDMC terms move as illegal - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639439240682565632
> 
> All Seculars must Unite against the Hindutvadi's !!!


Yes...all the seculars must unite against the hindutvawadis. 
They should be water boarded, tarred and feathered and finally torched.
Hindutvawadis are evil and they should be eliminated from the face of this planet. May they rot in hell too!!!

*****
Phew!
Let the cursing begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Roybot said:


> How about a little message for Muslims on gender equality along with Eid Mubarak? Especially when that bloke is so keen on getting out these messages on Hindu festivals? How about let your women folks pray in the same mosque as you this eid?


So what I gather from your post that you don't think checking pollution level in diwali and celebrating a waterless holi is a bad thing to do, but you point out there are issues in other festivals as well.

I agree, but my point is, not criticising other festivals doesn't make the guy a hypocrite, its really his prerogative. What would make him a hypocrite is if he preachs others to conserve water during holi but he himself wastes water in some other occasion.

You however can make your points against Eid, which I found quite valid and once again it doesn't make you a hypocrite that while criticising Eid you also didn't point out flaws in innumerable other social festivals as well.


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639439240682565632
> 
> All Seculars must Unite against the Hindutvadi's !!!




How about drinking more poison for sake of sickularism ??  

Just sacrify 25 seats for SP . But NO after remaining out of power for last 9 years, now they need power as if it is like sanjivni buti for him , which will save him from dying after drinking poison.

Ironic to hear that from the person who openly divides the society on lines of different casts.

Time for likes of him to vanish from Indian political landscape. 

Going by turnouts in rallies , it's evident that land of Chanakiya has caught their bluff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tridibans said:


> @SarthakGanguly @Marxist @Echo_419 @magudi @Star Wars @Nair saab
> 
> Even with all our political differences with Congress and allies, guys.... please observe a 2 min silence for this untimely and cruel death of the beloved Janata Parivar. Raghunath Jha has quit RJD and joins SP. Reports from Biahr suggests SP will probably join hands with NCP. It will take away a huge chunk of Yadav/ Muslim votes away from JDU+RJD.
> 
> The icing on the cake is still pending with MIM yet to announce its entry officially. It is now confirmed that backdoor negotiations are going on between the defenders of India aka Secular and progressive forces led by the charismatic Rahul Gandhi of congress to stop MIM/NCP to contest separately.
> 
> RJD leader Raghunath Jha quits RJD, to join SP - The Hindu
> 
> 
> 
> Not that SP will win much seats but every single Yadav/ Muslim not voting for RJD/JDU means one less vote needed for BJP to beat them.


MIM will do great if it goes alone. They should win a few seats. Many Indian Sunnis find MIM closest to their heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> So ... they need to be* less alive*, *less colorful* and *more subdued* compared to those of Abrahamic religions so as to appear 'justified' to you?



Well you are just putting words in my mouth there. I'm not trying to justify anything but pointing out obvious logical flaw.

But congrats on the brownie points though.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> Well you are just putting words in my mouth there. I'm not trying to justify anything but pointing out obvious logical flaw.
> 
> But congrats on the brownie points though.


I did not put any word in your mouth. I asked a question - see the '?' at the end.  I did not get any brownies though.


----------



## LaBong

Samudra Manthan said:


> Since when did Abrahamic festivals become the benchmark for all festivals that all humanity should try to achieve


Since never? You guys do know how to put words to someone's mouth and then bursting into a holy outrage.

Or you might believe that yourself in your subconscious judging how emotional and self conscious you became.



SarthakGanguly said:


> I did not put any word in your mouth. I asked a question - see the '?' at the end.  I did not get any brownies though.


It's obviously a rhetorical question.


----------



## SURYA-1

SarthakGanguly said:


> MIM will do great if it goes alone. They should win a few seats. Many Indian Sunnis find MIM closest to their heart.




They have better chances in J&K . Bihar, during 1947 boiled like as if it was eastern Punjab, MIM won't win a single seat if it goes alone and if it forms alliance with Mahalathbandhan , you will see large scale cross voting by loyals of Lalu and Nitish.


----------



## LaBong

magudi said:


> Don't waste your time and energy trying talking sense to bhakts!
> 
> Read more about them here :
> 
> Anatomy of an internet troll: How social media birthed a strange new phenomenon in India, the bhakts - TOI Blogs


I don't think Roy or Sarthak are bhakts, we go way past in this forum, we obviously don't agree with each other in some issues but its always a pleasure to lock horn with each other.


----------



## JanjaWeed

levina said:


> Yes...all the seculars must unite against the hindutvawadis.
> They should be water boarded, tarred and feathered and finally torched.
> Hindutvawadis are evil and they should be eliminated from the face of this planet. May they rot in hell too!!!
> 
> *****
> Phew!
> Let the cursing begin.



phew...that must have made you feel good!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SURYA-1 said:


> They have better chances in J&K . Bihar, during 1947 boiled like as if it was eastern Punjab, MIM won't win a single seat if it goes alone and if it forms alliance with Mahalathbandhan , you will see large scale cross voting by loyals of Lalu and Nitish.


In JnK, Owaisis have little support. The Islamic fanatics still have their Gillani and hence don't vote in elections. That's about 10% of the population. Sounds less, but actually that number is enough.



LaBong said:


> It's obviously a rhetorical question.


I can draw some inferences. Come on.


----------



## SURYA-1

levina said:


> Yes...all the seculars must unite against the hindutvawadis.
> They should be water boarded, tarred and feathered and finally torched.
> Hindutvawadis are evil and they should be eliminated from the face of this planet. May they rot in hell too!!!
> 
> *****
> Phew!
> Let the cursing begin.



If it was not for Hindutwavadies then likes of you would fleeing to China or even Myanmar just like Hindus from Pakistan and Bangladesh are fleeing to India. Secular Hindus , Sikhs, Jains, Christians, Buddhists are chopping the very hand which is protecting you. 

We are not pro-Hindu , we are just anti-Muslim .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

LaBong said:


> Since never? You guys do know how to put words to someone's mouth and then bursting into a holy outrage.
> 
> Or you might believe that yourself in your subconscious judging how emotional and self conscious became.





LaBong said:


> Hindu festivals tend to be more alive, colourful and noisy than Abrahamic ones, *so* there's scope to restrain.


You mean to say I do not have the ability to read a simple statement like the one above, but you have the expertise to read my subconscious beliefs too?

There was no putting words in your mouth by me, but simply flinging back your own argument that Hindu festivals need to be reigned in to be commensurate with the Abrahamic festivals.

Anyone can read from your statements your hatred of Hinduism and your attempt to mold it in an Abrahamic framework.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

SURYA-1 said:


> We are not pro-Hindu , we are just anti-Muslim .


Anti-Muslim?
I do not understand you.
Why should you be pulling blanket statements on Muslims? Many out there are good human beings.
I can quote an example.
The education minister of Kerala, Abdu Rabb, refused to light a lamp during an inauguration ceremony because it's a Hindu custom while he was publically humiliated by another Muslim actor Mamooty for the same. 



JanjaWeed said:


> phew...that must have made you feel good!


You bet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Rice-bag converts, @Josef K @mooppan 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639417070136987648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639417754290888704
Surprising... I thought this govt. had cracked down on NGOs from Saudi Arabia too along with those from Europe & America.

Well let's hope they do crack down hard on them in the future if they haven't...

The no. of Christians in India may be 5% or even 15% in AP, but the no. of true christians will be 3% all over India & 4-5% in AP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

Darmashkian said:


> Rice-bag converts, @Josef K @mooppan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639417070136987648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639417754290888704


How reliable are these anonymous tweets ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639439717767843841









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639439701363916801

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> Anti-Muslim?
> I do not understand you.
> *Why should you be pulling blanket statements on Muslims? Many out there are good human beings.*
> I can quote an example.
> The education minister of Kerala, Abdu Rabb, refused to light a lamp during an inauguration ceremony because it's a Hindu custom while he was publically humiliated by another Muslim actor Mamooty for the same.




Don't waste your time and energy trying talking sense to bhakts!

Read more about them here :

Anatomy of an internet troll: How social media birthed a strange new phenomenon in India, the bhakts - TOI Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

magudi said:


> Don't waste your time and energy trying talking sense to bhakts!
> 
> Read more about them here :
> 
> Anatomy of an internet troll: How social media birthed a strange new phenomenon in India, the bhakts - TOI Blogs



Do you have an evil grin on your face when you post these stuff or like a deadpan expression on your face?


----------



## SURYA-1

How Mulayam dealt a double blow to Lalu


----------



## Tridibans

SURYA-1 said:


> How Mulayam dealt a double blow to Lalu


This is what I was telling you.


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> @Dem!god


What...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Dem!god said:


> What...




i was telling these sanghis here that both in terms of gdp and social indicators Bihar has progressed under nitishji and biharis should vote for continuity of this momentum rather than befooled by Pipedreams shown by a jumlebazz.When bhakts were on the verge of losing argument they called you for support

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Don't waste your time and energy trying talking sense to bhakts!
> 
> Read more about them here :
> 
> Anatomy of an internet troll: How social media birthed a strange new phenomenon in India, the bhakts - TOI Blogs


I'm not here to pick on Indians. Other than manvan I don't think I hv ever been discourteous to any other Indians on the fourm. So bhakts, no bhakts...I don't really mind. 
Thanks for the link.



Dem!god said:


> What...


@magudi
Wanted to know if there're any Biharis here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

magudi said:


> i was telling these sanghis here that both in terms of gdp and social indicators Bihar has progressed under nitishji and biharis should for continuity of this momentum rather than befooled by Pipedreams shown by a jumlebazz.When bhakts were on the verge of losing argument they called you for support


Yeah nitish kumar was a good CM... and I still believe his alliances can pull the voters towards them.... I know many who will be voting for him... including many from my relatives.... but that doesn't matter... moreover you see...public in india have short memory... who knows they may forgive lalu.... but it's results may turn disastrous for bihar....


----------



## magudi

Samudra Manthan said:


> Do you have an evil grin on your face when you post these stuff or like a deadpan expression on your face?




Remember in Mahabharat yudh Lord krishna never wielded any weapon for himself but ultimately everything came about he planned only


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> I'm not here to pick on Indians. Other than manvan I don't think I hv ever been discourteous to any other Indians on the fourm. So bhakts, no bhakts...I don't really mind.
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> @magudi
> Wanted to know if there're any Biharis here.


Okay.... but i don't come on forum regularly... i doubt ...i will be of any help in these discussion s..


----------



## Spectre

levina said:


> Wanted to know if there're any Biharis here.



Any particular question have for Biharis? I belong to Jharkhand but have spent my formative years in what was then Bihar.


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Remember in Mahabharat yudh Lord krishna never wielded any weapon for himself but ultimately everything came about he planned only


Easy on the makkhan Bal Gopal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Spectre said:


> Any particular question have for Biharis? I belong to Jharkhand but have spent my formative years in what was then Bihar.




hows raghubar das different from his predecessor


----------



## Spectre

magudi said:


> hows raghubar das different from his predecessor



Everything is business as usual at overt level but less daylight looting of Govt resources, more electricity and less corruption relatively. Officers and Bureaucrats are less conspicuous about taking money.

Normal 10% rule of bribes in Govt Projects is still operational though. 

This is the best people can hope for due to deep and institutionalized corruption ingrained in Jharkhand and Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

SURYA-1 said:


> How Mulayam dealt a double blow to Lalu




SP's stance does not mean much. This may very well be a Lalu-Mulayam strategy to backstab Nitish at


SURYA-1 said:


> How Mulayam dealt a double blow to Lalu



Dont be so sure.. Mulayam is master of U-Turns.. He has no votebank anyhow.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

magudi said:


> Remember in Mahabharat yudh Lord krishna never wielded any weapon for himself but ultimately everything came about he planned only



LOL. Pardon me, my grasp of the story is a bit weak, but I don't remember Krishna egging up Kauravas to bring about their defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

saurav said:


> SP's stance does not mean much. This may very well be a Lalu-Mulayam strategy to backstab Nitish at
> 
> 
> Dont be so sure.. Mulayam is master of U-Turns.. He has no votebank anyhow.



Did you click on link ?? 

And yes there are chances of U turn as Mullayam's demands are very moderate. His demand is for 12 and I guess he would settle for 10 but yes few of remaining 5 may come at expense of Nitishwa.


----------



## Echo_419

Tridibans said:


> @SarthakGanguly @Marxist @Echo_419 @magudi @Star Wars @Nair saab
> 
> Even with all our political differences with Congress and allies, guys.... please observe a 2 min silence for this untimely and cruel death of the beloved Janata Parivar. Raghunath Jha has quit RJD and joins SP. Reports from Biahr suggests SP will probably join hands with NCP. It will take away a huge chunk of Yadav/ Muslim votes away from JDU+RJD.
> 
> The icing on the cake is still pending with MIM yet to announce its entry officially. It is now confirmed that backdoor negotiations are going on between the defenders of India aka Secular and progressive forces led by the charismatic Rahul Gandhi of congress to stop MIM/NCP to contest separately.
> 
> RJD leader Raghunath Jha quits RJD, to join SP - The Hindu
> 
> 
> 
> Not that SP will win much seats but every single Yadav/ Muslim not voting for RJD/JDU means one less vote needed for BJP to beat them.



This has Amit shah written all over it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

Meanwhile in land of pure.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639438151665127426
I guess now they would be tried under Blasphemy law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639366473828450304
> Kshatriyas can also be called Rajus
> 
> Telugu people know about filmstars,Page 3 stuff, how hot & "fair" an actress looks, ch&$@!( netas, caste heros & caste conflicts, the list of good engineering colleges+Seats available for CSE all over India.
> 
> But most know absolutely nothing about the proud history of the Telugu people under the Satavahanas,Andhra Ishvakus, Kakatiyas & the Vijayanagaram Empire..
> 
> The Musunuri Nayaks & the Reddy Dynasty & later the Vijayanagaram empire played a stellar & heroic role in keeping out the Islamic invaders from the North out of the Telugu Lands for many years!! TG later fell but Andhra & Rayalseems remained safe for a longer time..
> 
> & today the CM of 1 Telugu state is best buddies with an Islamic fundamentalist party & is promising 12 % reserv. to Muslims ; & the CM of another state is an opportunist who wears Arabian get-ups for Ramzan Parties & is trying to equal the other in appeasing muslims(though the other one is the worst & does a better job at appeasing)..
> 
> How my heart aches.



Truly sad good thing though you didn't blamed centre for that


Star Wars said:


> How many know about the Vijaynagara Empire, Ahom Kingdom, 99% Indians will have absolutely no clue what we are talking about. The history of our people has been forgotten butchered erased by the Lutyans...



Damm I knew about the 1st empire but not the 2nd one


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639437935985623040


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Damm I knew about the 1st empire but not the 2nd one



North East kingdom based around in Assam, fought valiantly against the Mughal Empire, Gave it a bloody nose



SURYA-1 said:


> Meanwhile in land of pure.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639438151665127426
> I guess now they would be tried under Blasphemy law.



I heard from somewhere they were being sold pork

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Spectre said:


> Everything is business as usual at overt level but less daylight looting of Govt resources, more electricity and less corruption relatively. Officers and Bureaucrats are less conspicuous about taking money.
> 
> Normal 10% rule of bribes in Govt Projects is still operational though.
> 
> This is the best people can hope for due to deep and institutionalized corruption ingrained in Jharkhand and Bihar.



At least they are staring to clean up


----------



## Spectre

Echo_419 said:


> At least they are staring to clean up



At superficial level only,dig a little deeper and you will find no difference.

Thankfully days of Madhu Koda when even a peon in a Govt Dept had a currency counting machine at his home is over.

I would never forget those nightmarish times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639484275939610624

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Echo_419

Spectre said:


> At superficial level only,dig a little deeper and you will find no difference.
> 
> Thankfully days of Madhu Koda when even a peon in a Govt Dept had a currency counting machine at his home is over.
> 
> I would never forget those nightmarish times.



Chalk matlabh much toh badiya huya



SURYA-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639484275939610624

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639489175952068608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639487489372086273

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639489175952068608
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639487489372086273



They are acting like they are heading towards Doom....


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639485771963961344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> I heard from somewhere they were being sold pork



Quite a few videos out there of dog meat being supplied. The anchor's outrage is alone worth watching those videos for.


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639496452327276544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639495565617664000







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639494898694008832

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639494898694008832



Modi sarkar is definitly making a short work of these NGO's. Have to take care of Ford foundation. they have to be entirely removed from the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> Modi sarkar is definitly making a short work of these NGO's. Have to take care of Ford foundation. they have to be entirely removed from the country.



Modi and his team are very inspired lot. They are passionate about their job. Expect all harmful NGOs being weeded out.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SURYA-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639494898694008832


That is just awesome. RSS and VHP had stopped receiving funds from NRIs abroad when Coalition Against Genocide group had complained against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Modi government withdraws security cover of 31 VIPs including Sushil Kumar Shinde's family, Meira Kumar - IBNLive



> A total of eight family members of Shinde are no longer eligible for security cover given by central forces. They are: Shinde's wife Ujwala, daughters Praniti and Smruti, son-in-law Raj Shroff, two granddaughters and two grandsons. All of them got security when Shinde was Union Home Minister.



wow...this home minister made sure people understand the real meaning of the word Home Minister!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SURYA-1 said:


> My friends in NGOs tell me that Modi Sarkar not only canceled d FCRA of Greenpeace but is diverting huge funds to RSS sponsored NGOs.— nikhil wagle (@waglenikhil) September 3, 2015


Excellent news.


----------



## magudi

RSS demands 6% GDP on education and an independent education council

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Modi didn’t get our votes but is still listening to us: Sufi cleric*

New Delhi, Sept 2: Days after Prime Minister Narendra Modi applauded Sufi culture and said that the ideology propounded by Sufi saints is integral to Indian ethos, the All Indian Ulema and Mashaikh Board (AIUMB) has welcomed it and has reaffirmed its commitment to work with Modi govt for countering fundamentalist ideology in the country.





AIUMB, an organisation of Sufi Muslims has also promised to set up educations centres to control fundamentalist ideology.

“The AIUMB will help prepare the syllabus for such open education centres in Muslim areas where peaceful religious courses are taught. We (Sufi Muslims) are against terrorism and consider it against Islam. We cannot support anything that is unIslamic,” Syed Mohammad Ashraf Kichhowchhawi, founder and president of AIUMB, told an English daily.

Kichhowchhawi also lavished praise on Narendra Modi and claimed that the past rulers did not care for Sufi Muslims.

“Those who ruled the country and for whom we voted traditionally, never cared for our issues. This is a ruler who got the seat without our votes and is still listening to us. He does not need us. He does not look at everything with an eye on the votes,” the Sufi cleric said.

In his latest edition of Mann ki Baat on All India Radio, Modi had spoken about Sufism and his interaction with Sufi saints.

“Few days back I had an opportunity of meeting a Sufi saints and scholars. I tell you honestly that the experience with which they spoke, the way they spoke, it was like music to the ears. “The choice of their words, the way they spoke, the meaning, the generosity in Sufism, I felt nice,” Modi said in his monthly radio programme ‘Mann Ki Baat’.

“Perhaps, it has become the foremost need for the world to know the true picture of Islam … I am confident that Sufi culture, which is associated with love, generosity will spread this message far and wide. It will benefit Islam as well as humankind,” Modi added.





AIUMB founder and president Kichhowchhawi however remained evasive on supporting BJP and claimed that Sufism was above religion.

“Sufism is a way of life and is above religion. It stands for peace. Wherever Sufi ideology got weakened, terrorism grew. The example is Kashmir,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1

Sufism is only branch which was not spread by sword or jaziya or abductions or rape and neither did they discredit our religious places, so no need of Ghar wapsi for them.They gel well with Indian culture.


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

SURYA-1 said:


> Sufism is only branch which was not spread by sword or jaziya or abductions or rape and neither did they discredit our religious places, so no need of Ghar wapsi for them.They gel well with Indian culture.




Are you sure?

Sikandar Butshikan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1

Cry.me.a.River said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Sikandar Butshikan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @SarthakGanguly



Sorry , I didn't know about that. Ok Ghar wapsi for them as well.

@levina Might be of your interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SURYA-1 said:


> Sorry , I didn't know about that. Ok Ghar wapsi for them as well.
> 
> @levina Might be of your interest.


You know what???
This is easy. If I wanted to target a religion then all I've to do is to provoke 'em all I can,and sooner or later they'll dance to my tunes. They will start attacking and do as I wished. They would shot themselves in the foot without even realising it. How easy is that? 
I am not justifying their acts but tomorrow if I had to make Hindus look like terrorists infront of the whole world then I can begin by posting a few pics of hindutvawadis from say Godhra or Babri masjid. That would make things easier. 
I do not support targeting a religion or pulling a blanket statement.


----------



## IN-2030

*Frustation Level alarmed *




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153278624023580




**

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SURYA-1

levina said:


> You know what???
> This is easy. If I wanted to target a religion then all I've to do is to provoke 'em all I can,and sooner or later they'll dance to my tunes. They will start attacking and do as I wished. They would shot themselves in the foot without even realising it. How easy is that?
> I am not justifying their acts but tomorrow if I had to make Hindus look like terrorists infront of the whole world then I can begin by posting a few pics of hindutvawadis from say Godhra or Babri masjid. That would make things easier.
> I do not support targeting a religion or pulling a blanket statement.




That's the usual victim's card.I am so innocent but am left with no options other than blowing myself in crowed places or worse beheaded the soldiers of same country which provided me chance to have better life.

Were the terrorist who airo planed Twin Towers provocated ?? Or the terrorist carrying out Bombay mayhem provocated ?? 

Or the muslims wanting new Caliphate provocated by innocent Yazadies ?? 

Muslims have only three categories.


And regarding circulating pics , I guess world has already seen it all and moved on.

And I guess you better post the pics of GODHRA railway station to paint us as terrorist.:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

IN-2030 said:


> *Frustation Level alarmed *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153278624023580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **



wow, this alone could cost him his elections...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> wow, this alone could cost him his elections...



What was in that video as I can't watch it from my mobile due to lack of player.


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> What was in that video as I can't watch it from my mobile due to lack of player.



There were some protesters in his rally Samastipur rally, he basically got pissed off and told them 
"Shut up, why are you screaming? I just have to sign a proposal to pull you down to poverty."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> You know what???
> This is easy. If I wanted to target a religion then all I've to do is to provoke 'em all I can,and sooner or later they'll dance to my tunes. They will start attacking and do as I wished. They would shot themselves in the foot without even realising it. How easy is that?
> I am not justifying their acts but tomorrow if I had to make Hindus look like terrorists infront of the whole world then *I can begin by posting a few pics of hindutvawadis from say Godhra or Babri masjid*. That would make things easier.
> I do not support targeting a religion or pulling a blanket statement.


But people are not so stupid. You would have to recycle the same images and use the same old dates OVER and OVER and OVER again. The audience will get bored, unless you have NEW HINDUS destroying mosques etc. You need Hindus to regularly destroy old artifacts, convert whole ethnicities, enslave women on an industrial scale, burn down other places of worship en masse, blow up innocents regularly, groom young underage women in thousands to get that amount of reputation. When there is a smoke, know for sure - there is a FIRE.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Samudra Manthan

levina said:


> You know what???
> This is easy. If I wanted to target a religion then all I've to do is to provoke 'em all I can,and sooner or later they'll dance to my tunes. They will start attacking and do as I wished. They would shot themselves in the foot without even realising it. How easy is that?
> I am not justifying their acts but tomorrow if I had to make Hindus look like terrorists infront of the whole world then I can begin by posting a few pics of hindutvawadis from say Godhra or Babri masjid. That would make things easier.
> I do not support targeting a religion or pulling a blanket statement.



A fine example of God Complex!!! All Levina has to do is put up some pics of Hindus pulling down bricks of an old unused mosque and Viola!!! the world will kneel before her in reverence of her Sun like brilliance and cower in terror of Hindu terrorists. Goddess Levina has spoken and the matter not be debated any further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639774274207641600
Toh phir kya maamla hai ?? 







He don't look pleased after meeting MullahYam.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639786268361015296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639786268361015296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

PM and GOM giving presentations to RSS doesn't look good, it sends across the message that the government in not independent


----------



## Parul

महागठबंधन से समाजवादी पार्टी के अलग होने से एक बात तो साफ़ हो गई है की..........मौसम का सटीक पूर्वानुमान केवल पासवान जी ही नही लगाते है...
नेता जी भी बुद्धिमान है...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639787073344417792


----------



## Star Wars

Fireurimagination said:


> PM and GOM giving presentations to RSS doesn't look good, it sends across the message that the government in not independent



I am rather happy about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

Клара said:


> महागठबंधन से समाजवादी पार्टी के अलग होने से एक बात तो साफ़ हो गई है की..........मौसम का सटीक पूर्वानुमान केवल पासवान जी ही नही लगाते है...
> नेता जी भी बुद्धिमान है...!!




Is he going with BJP then ??


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639787240210632704

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

SURYA-1 said:


> Is he going with BJP then ??



He'll never join BJP as it's a Communal Party, not Sickular like his Party. Apparently, fight alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Star Wars said:


> I am rather happy about that.



I prefer RSS to be the anonymous, faceless organization working like a secret service agency; keeping low key and penetrating judiciary, government and police like probably it always has

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1

Someone in pain.

India bars Greenpeace unit from receiving foreign funds - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639731919853219840
And his mask is removed. The guy is from Lutyans. Many claim he is AAP.
@magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419



Fireurimagination said:


> I prefer RSS to be the anonymous, faceless organization working like a secret service agency; keeping low key and penetrating judiciary, government and police like probably it always has



Thats the job of VIF, RSS is in the open for decades now...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639512164902944770
Here is the website:-http://delp.in/

AP leads LED distribution in the country in this picture taken 8 hours back.. & it still leads going by the above link as of 6:55 PM






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639734169250074624
& where are we going to get the money for that?? 
& does Vijayawada really need a metro now? That JICA funding could be used for Vishakapatnam instead, right?
What we need is money for developmental projects in Rayalaseema & UttarAndhra+building ports & improving infra.

Finish Phase-1 of Metro Projects in Andhra Pradesh by 2018, State Tells Sreedharan
YDERABAD: T*he Andhra Pradesh government today asked former Delhi Metro Rail Chief E Sreedharan to complete the first phase of Vijayawada Metro Rail Project by August 2018 and Visakhapatnam Metro Rail Project by December 2018.*

Chief Minister Chandrababu Naidu in a meeting with Mr Sreedharan said t*he project can be executed with the support of JICA (Japan International Cooperation Agency),* a press release said.

Mr Naidu suggested that the DMRC team can prepare a process chart to enable the government to keep track of the progress of the Metro Rail project on a monthly basis.

"We should expedite the process of setting up a special purpose vehicle (SPV) and appoint a permanent officer who will monitor the progress of the project," the Chief Minister said.

Further, the Chief Minister also suggested Mr Sreedharan and his team of officials to expedite the process of procuring land for the project.

On the sidelines, *he also asked Mr Sreedharan to explore the possibility of Metro Rail Project for the capital city of Amaravati.

"We will meet again on September 9 in Vijayawada and decide on when to lay the foundation stone and other issues related to the project,"* the Chief Minister said.

He also asked Mr Sreedharan to explore the possibility of Light Road Transport System (LRT) in the state.

If needed, JICA will fund Vijayawada metro: CM - The Hindu
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
An article retweeted by the AP CMO's twitter account

9 Reasons Why Amaravati Is The Future Model Smart City - KostaLife

With all eyes on the new capital of Andhra Pradesh, Amaravati, speculation is rife among its citizens as well as investors looking for investing in the Sunrise State about how the Capital City will turn out to be in shape, size and appearance.

The Government of Andhra Pradesh has an advantage over other states in India because it has begun from scratch. If the state government’s policies are anything to go by, they highlight the dire need to provide basic amenities to its citizen and simultaneously work on developing them into smart cities/towns.

*Here Are Nine Main Reasons Why Amaravati Is Set To Become The Future Model City Of India*

Taking the first step towards planning a capital city,* the state government chose a central location as a capital city and named it after the historical town of Amaravati. *Another major decision was to opt for land pooling instead of land acquisition.

*1. Land pooling Better Than Land Acquisition*

The Government of Andhra Pradesh’s Land Pooling System (LPS) to procure land for the capital has proved to win people’s support to build the capital. *Mr. Naidu convinced land owners and procured 33,0000 acres of farmland through the LPS. This was even appreciated by Swaminathan Ankleshwar Aiyar, in an article where he mentioned AP Chief Minister made all land owners “stakeholders in the new capital.”*

The Chief Minister’s proposal to hand over developed plots in addition to giving certain amount on land every year for the next 10 years to those who have given land for capital is an example of how governments can find ways to work with people if they choose to.

*Not only is this a win-win situation for the government, but also an opportunity for land owners to enroll in skill development programs and own plots which will be worth a few crores when the city develops.*

In his article, Mr. Aiyar writes: “The key to success is that the (land pooling) scheme is voluntary, and makes farmers stakeholders in development.”

“This is not just good politics, or a clever way to facilitate economic development. It is also ethical development,” he says.

*2. Power-surplus State & Smart Grids*






A story in the Business Week recently highlighted the need to first ensure that Indian cities have smart grids (without power cuts) before aiming to become smart cities. This was proved by the government of AP which turned it from being a power-deficit state (with 22 Million Units deficit) to a power-surplus one within 100 days of government. It has also achieved a zero power-cuts milestone.

Currently, Andhra Pradesh’s AT&C losses stand at 10.6%, one of the states with lowest AT&C losses, and aims to bring this to 6% within the next two years, on par with international standards. The AT&C losses of Japan stand at 4.62% while Canada has 5.45%, China with 5.72% and the US at 6%.

*Further, the government is working with Japan’s Fuji Electric on setting up a Smart Grid in Vijayawada on pilot basis.*

The smart grid monitors the consumption of energy through smart meters and forecasts the demand for the next 24 hours to make energy management efficient. The smart grid allows one to share energy with other grids if the demand is less from one grid and more from the others.

*As part of this understanding between Government of AP and Japan’s New Energy and Industrial Technology Development Organization (NEDO), sensors will be installed on buildings which will forecast energy requirement and give insights into energy consumption patterns. The government has asked the company to study the feasibility of introducing remote-controlled power stations.*

*3. Focus On Renewable Energy*






Laying emphasis on sustainability, renewable energy too occupies a place in AP’s policy agenda. The government has brought out Solar Power Policy – 2015, giving a fillip to massive production of solar power in the state.

Recently, the Ministry for New and Renewable Energy has sanctioned a 1,500-MW ultra mega solar power park for development in Kadapa district of Andhra Pradesh. Two other parks of 1,000 MW each are being executed by NTPC at Anantapur and Kurnool districts, respectively.

*Masayoshi Son, founder and CEO of Japan’s SoftBank Corp has evinced interest in making Andhra Pradesh a model state for the country in solar plus wind hybrid projects in the country.*

“These projects will not only boost the economy but also provide employment to people,” Mr. Son said to Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu, during his visit to Hyderabad in June this year.

*4. Waste Management On Agenda*

Urbanization and development breeds waste. And, this has been an area which has often been neglected by state governments in India.

As an administrator with a holistic focus, Mr. Naidu has understood the need to focus on waste management to make the state smart, clean and green.

I*n this direction, the Singapore Cooperation Enterprise (SCE) and the Swachh Andhra Corporation (SAC) have signed an agreement to jointly develop a framework for an integrated solid waste management master plan for Andhra Pradesh.*

*5. Advantage Of Being A Virgin City*






The Central Government has announced AMRUT (Atal Mission for Rejuvenation and Urban Transformation) by choosing certain cities/towns from states and including them under this “Smart Cities” scheme.

Despite the AMRUT mission creating a healthy competition among states vying to include their cities under the scheme, Amaravati has an advantage as it is a virgin city.
*
In all the cities that have been included under AMRUT, there is certain basic infrastructure and social culture according to the master plans of the respective cities. But, that is not the case with Amaravati.

From preparing Master Plans of the Capital City to predicting the urban sprawl, every single element is being planned meticulously to make it a modern as well as model riverfront capital city in the world.*

*6. A Vibrant Economy*

Besides being the seat of power, Amaravati will be a commercial hub for existing regional industries such as agri-businesses and logistics, and catalyse new ones such as Information Technology Enabled Services (ITES) and pharmaceuticals.

The plan has designated a Central Business District, commercial zones in town centers, as well as industrial parks. In addition, it supports job creation in residential neighborhoods so that people can work near their homes.

To ensure a quality living environment, the plan has laid out infrastructure for delivering reliable supplies of electricity and, water while managing solid waste and sewerage, thereby ensuring a quality living environment.

*7. Enhanced connectivity and Active Mobility*

The Amaravati region has good road and rail links to all parts of the state.

The master plan will enhance the connectivity of the capital with a Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) system that can eventually be upgraded to Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) system. While designed with an efficient road network, the Amaravati master plan will also promote the use of public transport and minimize the need for long commutes.

Amaravati residents will also have non-motorized transport choices using an extensive network of walkways, cycle tracks and local waterways. This approach promotes active mobility within the city while protecting its environment through reductions in carbon emissions and other pollutants

*8. Ensuring Sustainability*

Recognizing the unique value of Amaravati’s location beside the Krishna River, the master plan preserves much of the existing greenery and waterways, while introducing new parks, gardens and recreational facilities such as a cricket stadium.

Amaravati will possess a distinctive river front with lush open spaces for its citizens to enjoy. *Innovative approaches are envisaged to turn the reservoirs, storm water detention ponds and canals into locales for public enjoyment even as they perform the critical functions of storing water and controlling flooding.*

*9. The People’s Capital*






Amaravati will be built on land pooled from the contributions of the villagers in the region. In return, they will receive plots of commercial and residential land in the city and share in the fruits of development for years to come.

Consistent with its Chief Minister’s vision of a People’s Capital, the master plan also provides for affordable housing, easy access to amenities such as schools, healthcare services, markets, and shopping malls, libraries and a university.

The master plan respects the sense of local identity and enhances appreciation for local heritage. It protects the existing religious and heritage sites and connects them to the network of MRT / BRT and roads to form tourism circuits.

*Combining all these factors, the dream of making Amaravati the best capital in India looks plausible if the citizens of AP support the construction of a capital and the government sticks to its plans without getting disillusioned in the process.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is a lot of potential to make Amaravati one of the best Cities & State Capitals of India..

All that is required is good & sensible leadership for the next 2 decades to make this happen + money..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SURYA-1

Fireurimagination said:


> I prefer RSS to be the anonymous, faceless organization working like a secret service agency; keeping low key and penetrating judiciary, government and police like probably it always has



But some PR is not bad . Anyway everyone in India knows RSS is ideological luminary of BJP. 

I don't see any harm in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fireurimagination

Star Wars said:


> Thats the job of VIF, RSS is in the open for decades now...



What is VIF?? Although RSS has been in the open their reach and working is still quite secretive, also if they wanted to review the governments performance they may have done so secretively, why make a media tamasha of the same and give opposition a free issue?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639731919853219840
> And his mask is removed. The guy is from Lutyans. Many claim he is AAP.
> @magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the job of VIF, RSS is in the open for decades now...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639737212507021312
Don't know about that but if Rajdeep is supporting us surely we're headed in the wrong direction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639737212507021312
> Don't know about that but if Rajdeep is supporting us surely we're headed in the wrong direction



Rajdeep, R Jaganathan , Rahul Kanwal, Minas Merchent...everyone seems to to be supporting govt. now



Fireurimagination said:


> What is VIF?? Although RSS has been in the open their reach and working is still quite secretive, also if they wanted to review the governments performance they may have done so secretively, why make a media tamasha of the same and give opposition a free issue?



The Illuminati of India "Vivekananda International foundation" 



Fireurimagination said:


> What is VIF?? Although RSS has been in the open their reach and working is still quite secretive, also if they wanted to review the governments performance they may have done so secretively, why make a media tamasha of the same and give opposition a free issue?



Opposition will do what its meant to do, i think this is more meant to signal its supporters..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

Darmashkian said:


> @Star Wars Here is the link you wanted:-
> Will give Andhra Pradesh money not special status, says Modi
> 
> _After meeting Mr Modi, Mr Naidu tried to explain to the media that the state would not get much benefit if the Centre announced special category status for AP. Pointing out that the special category status was different from incentives to industries, he said it was not the only solution for everything._
> 
> After 1 year of lobbying for it, he says it won't help AP . -_- Who is he fooling?
> 
> @magudi @NIA Isn't this surprising, the biggest haters of CBN & Andhraites are now calling for an alliance b/w both states..
> 
> How people change
> Telangana, Andhra Pradesh must join hands to fight for a cause: Kalvakuntla Kavitha
> 
> _Stressing that Chief Ministers of Andhra Pradesh and Telangana must come together "politically" to fight for their cause, TRS MP on Sunday criticised Prime Minister Narendra Modi's special package for poll-bound Bihar, saying it has not gone down well with many other states._
> 
> 
> If I'm not wrong, Patel is a Kurmi surname right? @satya prakash patel . Hardik Patel claimed that Patels,Kurmis(NiKu's caste) & Kammas(CBN's caste) are related.
> 
> He is right when it comes to Kammas, so I guessed that Kurmis too could have patel names, after all there are some UP patels too .


Yup its frustating issue..some say "we will get capital support from centre and some say wait for two years AP will get special status"
I am supporter of CBN....but yes opposition ( ysrcp) is beating drums and attacking TDP in assembly on this issue .Let us see what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bihar base consolidated, BJP now aims for the finishing touch


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639731919853219840
> And his mask is removed. The guy is from Lutyans. Many claim he is AAP.
> @magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the job of VIF, RSS is in the open for decades now...


It was always evident from the way these guys have been carrying on ever since the protest started. That General's tone from day one has been anti-govt & anti-BJP, leaving no room for any cordial negotiation! Some section of veterans will never agree to any deal no matter what sort of offer comes their way, as their ulterior motive is to do with anything but OROP!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

NIA said:


> Yup its frustating issue..some say "we will get capital support from centre and some say wait for two years AP will get special status"
> I am supporter of CBN....but yes opposition ( ysrcp) is beating drums and attacking TDP in assembly on this issue .Let us see what happens.



We may get support from the centre for the capital+ some small package..

But special status will not come..If you check one of the previous posts of @Star Wars in a debate with me. You will see that to get special status AP needs to fulfill some 5 conditions of which it only matches 2..

Add to that the decision over special status for AP will go to Niti Aayog(which consists of all the CMs in the country). Odisha, Tamil Nadu,Karnataka & Telangana will definitely oppose it(though some deal is possible with TG)+ most of the CMs in the country. Thus AP will not get any special status 

AP must now work towards getting a hefty special package+some pro-industrial incentives for Rayalseema + some pro-services incentives for Uttar & Coastal Andhra+some money for Amaravati! & not waste our time on acquiring something we can't get
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kishan Reddy arrested in Warangal district
_Kishan Reddy launched a padayatra from Kanthanapalli project to Devadula project in the district seeking completion of pending irrigation projects on the Godavari._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639661414081101824Padayatra pictures available on the above poster's twitter page

 Congrats Kishen Reddy, atleast now he is going outside & doing something for TG-BJP. Better late than never

@magudi Please tell me your email address or some way through which I can communicate with you..

I have an AMAZING article on KCR to show you which I think you would love to read.. It's too big to post over here. It properly explains what sort of a person he is+his psychology+ his history

Or shall I post it here itself  If I get more than 4 Yes' to posting it here(through replies or thanks) , I shall post it here .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

Darmashkian said:


> We may get support from the centre for the capital+ some small package..
> 
> But special status will not come..If you check one of the previous posts of @Star Wars in a debate with me. You will see that to get special status AP needs to fulfill some 5 conditions of which it only matches 2..
> 
> Add to that the decision over special status for AP will go to Niti Aayog(which consists of all the CMs in the country). Odisha, Tamil Nadu,Karnataka & Telangana will definitely oppose it(though some deal is possible with TG)+ most of the CMs in the country. Thus AP will not get any special status
> 
> AP must now work towards getting a hefty special package+some pro-industrial incentives for Rayalseema + some pro-services incentives for Uttar & Coastal Andhra+some money for Amaravati! & not waste our time on acquiring something we can't get
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Kishan Reddy arrested in Warangal district
> _Kishan Reddy launched a padayatra from Kanthanapalli project to Devadula project in the district seeking completion of pending irrigation projects on the Godavari._
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639661414081101824Padayatra pictures available on the above poster's twitter page
> 
> Congrats Kishen Reddy, atleast now he is going outside & doing something for TG-BJP. Better late than never
> 
> @magudi Please tell me your email address or some way through which I can communicate with you..
> 
> I have an AMAZING article on KCR to show you which I think you would love to read.. It's too big to post over here. It properly explains what sort of a person he is+his psychology+ his history
> 
> Or shall I post it here itself  If I get more than 4 Yes' to posting it here(through replies or thanks) , I shall post it here .


Now AP govt doesn't have enough funds to start capital city..so they got other way.Yesterday they (traffic police) have raided my college..fined students without helmet,lisense,pollution check up..I was lucky I have parked my bike at staff's parking yard..At every junction in visakhapatnam you can find police interceptor..If u don't have helmet , u won't get your bike without paying Rs 700 as fine..just imagine what about lisense and pollution check up..Any way police found that raid to difficult because many escaped in advance , and some took their bikes from back gate and left...They got approx.29-30 cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639788522472275968

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639818421161476096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639817302788018177

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

SURYA-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639818421161476096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639817302788018177


Nitish Kumar pagal ho gaya hai.. His ego is getting better of him!


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639731919853219840
> And his mask is removed. The guy is from Lutyans. Many claim he is AAP.
> @magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the job of VIF, RSS is in the open for decades now...



The guy just exposed himself


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639547488152776704






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639789646768009216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> The guy just exposed himself



lol, seems like he could not control himself. Had to let out his frustrations...


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639512164902944770
> Here is the website:-http://delp.in/
> 
> AP leads LED distribution in the country in this picture taken 8 hours back.. & it still leads going by the above link as of 6:55 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639734169250074624
> & where are we going to get the money for that??
> & does Vijayawada really need a metro now? That JICA funding could be used for Vishakapatnam instead, right?
> What we need is money for developmental projects in Rayalaseema & UttarAndhra+building ports & improving infra.
> 
> Finish Phase-1 of Metro Projects in Andhra Pradesh by 2018, State Tells Sreedharan
> YDERABAD: T*he Andhra Pradesh government today asked former Delhi Metro Rail Chief E Sreedharan to complete the first phase of Vijayawada Metro Rail Project by August 2018 and Visakhapatnam Metro Rail Project by December 2018.*
> 
> Chief Minister Chandrababu Naidu in a meeting with Mr Sreedharan said t*he project can be executed with the support of JICA (Japan International Cooperation Agency),* a press release said.
> 
> Mr Naidu suggested that the DMRC team can prepare a process chart to enable the government to keep track of the progress of the Metro Rail project on a monthly basis.
> 
> "We should expedite the process of setting up a special purpose vehicle (SPV) and appoint a permanent officer who will monitor the progress of the project," the Chief Minister said.
> 
> Further, the Chief Minister also suggested Mr Sreedharan and his team of officials to expedite the process of procuring land for the project.
> 
> On the sidelines, *he also asked Mr Sreedharan to explore the possibility of Metro Rail Project for the capital city of Amaravati.
> 
> "We will meet again on September 9 in Vijayawada and decide on when to lay the foundation stone and other issues related to the project,"* the Chief Minister said.
> 
> He also asked Mr Sreedharan to explore the possibility of Light Road Transport System (LRT) in the state.
> 
> If needed, JICA will fund Vijayawada metro: CM - The Hindu
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> An article retweeted by the AP CMO's twitter account
> 
> 9 Reasons Why Amaravati Is The Future Model Smart City - KostaLife
> 
> With all eyes on the new capital of Andhra Pradesh, Amaravati, speculation is rife among its citizens as well as investors looking for investing in the Sunrise State about how the Capital City will turn out to be in shape, size and appearance.
> 
> The Government of Andhra Pradesh has an advantage over other states in India because it has begun from scratch. If the state government’s policies are anything to go by, they highlight the dire need to provide basic amenities to its citizen and simultaneously work on developing them into smart cities/towns.
> 
> *Here Are Nine Main Reasons Why Amaravati Is Set To Become The Future Model City Of India*
> 
> Taking the first step towards planning a capital city,* the state government chose a central location as a capital city and named it after the historical town of Amaravati. *Another major decision was to opt for land pooling instead of land acquisition.
> 
> *1. Land pooling Better Than Land Acquisition*
> 
> The Government of Andhra Pradesh’s Land Pooling System (LPS) to procure land for the capital has proved to win people’s support to build the capital. *Mr. Naidu convinced land owners and procured 33,0000 acres of farmland through the LPS. This was even appreciated by Swaminathan Ankleshwar Aiyar, in an article where he mentioned AP Chief Minister made all land owners “stakeholders in the new capital.”*
> 
> The Chief Minister’s proposal to hand over developed plots in addition to giving certain amount on land every year for the next 10 years to those who have given land for capital is an example of how governments can find ways to work with people if they choose to.
> 
> *Not only is this a win-win situation for the government, but also an opportunity for land owners to enroll in skill development programs and own plots which will be worth a few crores when the city develops.*
> 
> In his article, Mr. Aiyar writes: “The key to success is that the (land pooling) scheme is voluntary, and makes farmers stakeholders in development.”
> 
> “This is not just good politics, or a clever way to facilitate economic development. It is also ethical development,” he says.
> 
> *2. Power-surplus State & Smart Grids*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A story in the Business Week recently highlighted the need to first ensure that Indian cities have smart grids (without power cuts) before aiming to become smart cities. This was proved by the government of AP which turned it from being a power-deficit state (with 22 Million Units deficit) to a power-surplus one within 100 days of government. It has also achieved a zero power-cuts milestone.
> 
> Currently, Andhra Pradesh’s AT&C losses stand at 10.6%, one of the states with lowest AT&C losses, and aims to bring this to 6% within the next two years, on par with international standards. The AT&C losses of Japan stand at 4.62% while Canada has 5.45%, China with 5.72% and the US at 6%.
> 
> *Further, the government is working with Japan’s Fuji Electric on setting up a Smart Grid in Vijayawada on pilot basis.*
> 
> The smart grid monitors the consumption of energy through smart meters and forecasts the demand for the next 24 hours to make energy management efficient. The smart grid allows one to share energy with other grids if the demand is less from one grid and more from the others.
> 
> *As part of this understanding between Government of AP and Japan’s New Energy and Industrial Technology Development Organization (NEDO), sensors will be installed on buildings which will forecast energy requirement and give insights into energy consumption patterns. The government has asked the company to study the feasibility of introducing remote-controlled power stations.*
> 
> *3. Focus On Renewable Energy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying emphasis on sustainability, renewable energy too occupies a place in AP’s policy agenda. The government has brought out Solar Power Policy – 2015, giving a fillip to massive production of solar power in the state.
> 
> Recently, the Ministry for New and Renewable Energy has sanctioned a 1,500-MW ultra mega solar power park for development in Kadapa district of Andhra Pradesh. Two other parks of 1,000 MW each are being executed by NTPC at Anantapur and Kurnool districts, respectively.
> 
> *Masayoshi Son, founder and CEO of Japan’s SoftBank Corp has evinced interest in making Andhra Pradesh a model state for the country in solar plus wind hybrid projects in the country.*
> 
> “These projects will not only boost the economy but also provide employment to people,” Mr. Son said to Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu, during his visit to Hyderabad in June this year.
> 
> *4. Waste Management On Agenda*
> 
> Urbanization and development breeds waste. And, this has been an area which has often been neglected by state governments in India.
> 
> As an administrator with a holistic focus, Mr. Naidu has understood the need to focus on waste management to make the state smart, clean and green.
> 
> I*n this direction, the Singapore Cooperation Enterprise (SCE) and the Swachh Andhra Corporation (SAC) have signed an agreement to jointly develop a framework for an integrated solid waste management master plan for Andhra Pradesh.*
> 
> *5. Advantage Of Being A Virgin City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Central Government has announced AMRUT (Atal Mission for Rejuvenation and Urban Transformation) by choosing certain cities/towns from states and including them under this “Smart Cities” scheme.
> 
> Despite the AMRUT mission creating a healthy competition among states vying to include their cities under the scheme, Amaravati has an advantage as it is a virgin city.
> *
> In all the cities that have been included under AMRUT, there is certain basic infrastructure and social culture according to the master plans of the respective cities. But, that is not the case with Amaravati.
> 
> From preparing Master Plans of the Capital City to predicting the urban sprawl, every single element is being planned meticulously to make it a modern as well as model riverfront capital city in the world.*
> 
> *6. A Vibrant Economy*
> 
> Besides being the seat of power, Amaravati will be a commercial hub for existing regional industries such as agri-businesses and logistics, and catalyse new ones such as Information Technology Enabled Services (ITES) and pharmaceuticals.
> 
> The plan has designated a Central Business District, commercial zones in town centers, as well as industrial parks. In addition, it supports job creation in residential neighborhoods so that people can work near their homes.
> 
> To ensure a quality living environment, the plan has laid out infrastructure for delivering reliable supplies of electricity and, water while managing solid waste and sewerage, thereby ensuring a quality living environment.
> 
> *7. Enhanced connectivity and Active Mobility*
> 
> The Amaravati region has good road and rail links to all parts of the state.
> 
> The master plan will enhance the connectivity of the capital with a Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) system that can eventually be upgraded to Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) system. While designed with an efficient road network, the Amaravati master plan will also promote the use of public transport and minimize the need for long commutes.
> 
> Amaravati residents will also have non-motorized transport choices using an extensive network of walkways, cycle tracks and local waterways. This approach promotes active mobility within the city while protecting its environment through reductions in carbon emissions and other pollutants
> 
> *8. Ensuring Sustainability*
> 
> Recognizing the unique value of Amaravati’s location beside the Krishna River, the master plan preserves much of the existing greenery and waterways, while introducing new parks, gardens and recreational facilities such as a cricket stadium.
> 
> Amaravati will possess a distinctive river front with lush open spaces for its citizens to enjoy. *Innovative approaches are envisaged to turn the reservoirs, storm water detention ponds and canals into locales for public enjoyment even as they perform the critical functions of storing water and controlling flooding.*
> 
> *9. The People’s Capital*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amaravati will be built on land pooled from the contributions of the villagers in the region. In return, they will receive plots of commercial and residential land in the city and share in the fruits of development for years to come.
> 
> Consistent with its Chief Minister’s vision of a People’s Capital, the master plan also provides for affordable housing, easy access to amenities such as schools, healthcare services, markets, and shopping malls, libraries and a university.
> 
> The master plan respects the sense of local identity and enhances appreciation for local heritage. It protects the existing religious and heritage sites and connects them to the network of MRT / BRT and roads to form tourism circuits.
> 
> *Combining all these factors, the dream of making Amaravati the best capital in India looks plausible if the citizens of AP support the construction of a capital and the government sticks to its plans without getting disillusioned in the process.*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> There is a lot of potential to make Amaravati one of the best Cities & State Capitals of India..
> 
> All that is required is good & sensible leadership for the next 2 decades to make this happen + money..



Don't underestimate the power of MRT systems



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639737212507021312
> Don't know about that but if Rajdeep is supporting us surely we're headed in the wrong direction



Nah he is right the vets are being unreasonable now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

JanjaWeed said:


> Nitish Kumar pagal ho gaya hai.. His ego is getting better of him!



I think he is smart enough to foresee his future. 

Anyway I heard Police administration is already out of his control. Actually they are the first one among Government employees to sense the direction of political wind and anyway model code can come in force just any day.


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian can't post email here ,can u send it to me on twiter?

@Star Wars head over to anand ranganathan's timeline , he spoils Guha's attempts Aurangazen road name change to Hindutva , quite funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639831570652598272

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

AAP MLA writes to Kejriwal on renaming Aurangzeb road - The Hindu


----------



## Levina

SURYA-1 said:


> Muslims have only three categories.
> 
> 1.Terrorists
> 
> 2.Terrorist Sympathizers donating generously for noble goal.
> 
> 3.Terrorist apologists.


And I know many Muslims who're none of the above. Every religion has such group of ppl who kill in the name of religion. IMO,sunni Muslims hold more extremist views.


SarthakGanguly said:


> But people are not so stupid. You would have to recycle the same images and use the same old dates OVER and OVER and OVER again. The audience will get bored, unless you have NEW HINDUS destroying mosques etc. You need Hindus to regularly destroy old artifacts, convert whole ethnicities, enslave women on an industrial scale, burn down other places of worship en masse, blow up innocents regularly, groom young underage women in thousands to get that amount of reputation.


No it doesn't work like that.
Once I run out of pics to post then I might start using morphed pictures, and nobody is gonna doubt me. This would spread like wild fire and soon Hinduism would be in the crosshairs of western countries.


> When there is a smoke, know for sure - there is a FIRE.


All that glitters is not gold!!!


Samudra Manthan said:


> A fine example of God Complex!!! All Levina has to do is put up some pics of Hindus pulling down bricks of an old unused mosque and Viola!!! the world will kneel before her in reverence of her Sun like brilliance and cower in terror of Hindu terrorists. Goddess Levina has spoken and the matter not be debated any further.


Mr.Manavan makes a post with his 1st ID and then gives it a like with his 2nd ID.
Clap! Clap!! Clap!!!


----------



## Spectre

levina said:


> And I know many Muslims who're none of the above. Every religion has such group of ppl who kill in the name of religion. IMO,sunni Muslims hold more extremist views.
> 
> No it doesn't work like that.
> Once I run out of pics to post then I might start using morphed pictures, and nobody is gonna doubt me. This would spread like wild fire and soon Hinduism would be in the crosshairs of western countries.
> 
> All that glitters is not gold!!!
> 
> Mr.Manavan makes a post with his 1st ID and then gives it a like with his 2nd ID.
> Clap! Clap!! Clap!!!



I don't understand this black and white portrayal of Muslims. Worrying for me personally, no appeasement but no discrimination policy of current govt seems fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

levina said:


> And I know many Muslims who're none of the above. Every religion has such group of ppl who kill in the name of religion. IMO,sunni Muslims hold more extremist views.


Anyway , you are to your opinion as I am to mine.

What about rest of my post ??



> No it doesn't work like that.
> Once I run out of pics to post then I might start using morphed pictures, and nobody is gonna doubt me. This would spread like wild fire and soon Hinduism would be in the crosshairs of western countries.



 and you think morphed pics are not called out as soon as they are out ?? Try harder as you aren't not sounding logical anymore.



Spectre said:


> I don't understand this black and white portrayal of Muslims. Worrying for me personally, no appeasement but no discrimination policy of current govt seems fine.




Try to take a cue from your neighbouring Islamic countries and even if that isn't enough to convince then learn a bit about plight of Kashmiri Pandits. 

They remain dormant only till they are weak. If India had reverse the population figures of Muslims and Hindus then by now India would have turned into 98% islamic by population which is very unlike 79.6 % Hindus. I know it's assumptious, it won't get into your head but countries having 40+% of muslims are needed to case studied. Go and learn about Sudan, Nigeria and many more African countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Fireurimagination said:


> I prefer RSS to be the anonymous, faceless organization working like a secret service agency; keeping low key and penetrating judiciary, government and police like probably it always has



While I agree to your PoV to a certain extent, the problem with that approach is that it will only make it vulnerable to bans in future with non-BJP governments and perpetuates its image as a shady organization (contrary to facts).

Raising the profile now, will not only make it more immune to bans in future, it may also help grow itself and find more acceptance in the society as a mainstream organization.

Besides, why should they continue to hide themselves when they have done absolutely nothing wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

kadamba-warrior said:


> While I agree to your PoV to a certain extent, the problem with that approach is that it will only make it vulnerable to bans in future with non-BJP governments and perpetuates its image as a shady organization (contrary to facts).
> 
> Raising the profile now, will not only make it more immune to bans in future, it may also help grow itself and find more acceptance in the society as a mainstream organization.
> 
> Besides, why should they continue to hide themselves when they have done absolutely nothing wrong?



Exactly what I meant but couldn't draft it like you.

And anyway Modi owes so much to RSS .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

kadamba-warrior said:


> While I agree to your PoV to a certain extent, the problem with that approach is that it will only make it vulnerable to bans in future with non-BJP governments and perpetuates its image as a shady organization (contrary to facts).
> 
> Raising the profile now, will not only make it more immune to bans in future, it may also help grow itself and find more acceptance in the society as a mainstream organization.
> 
> Besides, why should they continue to hide themselves when they have done absolutely nothing wrong?



If RSS can play its cards right then it can own both BJP (which it does) and the opposition (through proxy) as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> I might start using morphed pictures, and nobody is gonna doubt me. This would spread like wild fire and soon Hinduism would be in the crosshairs of western countries.


You think Muslims don't try this already? Kumbh mela chants are shown as evil Hindus. Dussehra pics are also passed off as such. And so on.





But outside the Moslem world, it has no takers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

SURYA-1 said:


> and you think morphed pics are not called out as soon as they are out ?? Try harder as you aren't not sounding logical anymore.
> .


Do you have any idea of the number of morphed pictures doing rounds on social media???
If you're a whatsapp user then I'm sure you must have received this pic....






Now this not related to our topic but it definitely shows how easily ppl fall prey to such morphed pics. (The arrows in the pic were drawn by me)

Then one day I received the same msg from 3 diff ppl, it was about konark temple. Somebody had forwarded pics of Angor-wat Cambodia as pics of konark.
These were the pics....











*****
So you can see how easy it is to make a fool out of ppl.



SarthakGanguly said:


> You think Muslims don't try this already? Kumbh mela chants are shown as evil Hindus. Dussehra pics are also passed off as such. And so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But outside the Moslem world, it has no takers.


No takers outside the Muslim world???
You gotta be kidding me.
Why do you think Modi faced a ban on U.S.???
Had US not believed the media and news doing rounds about Godhra then Modi would not have had to face such ignominy.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Had US not believed the media and news doing rounds about Godhra then Modi would not have had to face such ignominy.


You are talking about 2002. I am talking about 2015.

In any case, there will be a considerable number of people who will hate us for being Hindus. It is in their interest. They have every right to insult and try to portray us in as negative a light as posible. It is in *OUR* interest to do whatever is necessary to return the favor. I don't believe in playing by fair means. The end justifies my means.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> You are talking about 2002. I am talking about 2015.
> 
> In any case, there will be a considerable number of people who will hate us for being Hindus. It is in their interest. They have every right to insult and try to portray us in as negative a light as posible. It is in *OUR* interest to do whatever is necessary to return the favor. I don't believe in playing by fair means. The end justifies my means.


You're obfuscating...
My point was simple, we should give respect to get respect. There's a lot of negativity about Islam that's perpetuated by media and I hope ppl don't fall prey to it.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> You're obfuscating...
> My point was simple, we should give respect to get respect. There's a lot of negativity about Islam that's perpetuated by media and I hope ppl don't fall prey to it.


Read the Shahadah as an academician. Read the conversion ritual of Christianity. They don't consider any other faith as any other than 'kurf', 'devil worship', 'idolatory', 'evil', 'Satanism' etc. Respect is not something the faiths are programmed to grant other faiths. People can. The faiths by definition cannot.

As a Hindu you may thing 'Ishwar Allah tero naam, saabko sammati do Bhagvan' gives respect to Islam. But it does not. Equating Ishwar, Bhagwan/etc to Allah is an insult to Islam. Some Muslims may consider it a nice gesture, but the faith itself is clear on this part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

levina said:


> Do you have any idea of the number of morphed pictures doing rounds on social media???
> If you're a whatsapp user then I'm sure you must have received this pic....
> 
> View attachment 253622
> 
> 
> Now this not related to our topic but it definitely shows how easily ppl fall prey to such morphed pics. (The arrows in the pic were drawn by me)
> 
> Then one day I received the same msg from 3 diff ppl, it was about konark temple. Somebody had forwarded pics of Angor-wat Cambodia as pics of konark.
> These were the pics....
> 
> View attachment 253624
> 
> 
> View attachment 253625
> 
> 
> *****
> So you can see how easy it is to make a fool out of ppl.



 And tell me that you didn't call them as fake as soon you received them. People are not easy to fool these days.You can fool some but not those who matter .


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Read the conversion ritual of Christianity.


Afaik Christianity talks of one God. Jesus is said to have refused to curse non-believers when his teachings were rejected by the inhabitants of a village in Samaria. He simply moved on to the next village.


SarthakGanguly said:


> Read the Shahadah as an academician.


A verse in Quran says “To you be your religion, to me be mine". But then nobody pays heed to verses which talk of religious tolerance.


SarthakGanguly said:


> Hindu you may thing 'Ishwar Allah tero naam, saabko sammati do Bhagvan' gives respect to Islam.


Geeta tells us that it's okay to be offensive when you 're under attack. 

So there!!!
I can cherry pick verses from diff religious texts. You get the drift of it, don't you??? 


SURYA-1 said:


> And tell me that you didn't call them as fake as soon you received them. People are not easy to fool these days.You can fool some but not those who matter .


Yes I did.
But what about the ten others who forward such messages without thinking twice???


----------



## SURYA-1

levina said:


> *
> Yes I did.
> *But what about the ten others who forward such messages without thinking twice???



That's it. 

Why do you belive that only you are qualified enough to do that ?? People are lot smarter and well informed these days.

Nowadays people even doubt media let alone a morphed pics. As I said earlier too, people who matter are pretty high up on social ladder, they don't fall for these tantrums .If you don't belive then give it a try . 

You know what I feel, you are just dragging the hypothetical scenario and ignoring the real situation. 

Just be ready to own up when your arguments are flawed .



levina said:


> Geeta tells us that it's okay to be offensive *when you 're under attack. *


Are you serious ?? Do you see something wrong with that ???Is self protection wrong ?? Even our current law is very lenient when someone kills other only ro save his own life. If it's between either of you or me to live then why not that be me myself.

Or are you a proponent of forwarding other cheeck when slapped on first one ??



> So there!!!
> I can cherry pick verses from diff religious texts. You get the drift of it, don't you???




Instead of fooling around Why don't you better cite any religious quote from religious scriptures which preaches you to kill non-belivers.

And @levina , your third pic isn't morphed.

Ahmisa is not parmo dharm. 

I better die than be converted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

I thot this thread was for political discussion....


----------



## Star Wars

MOD press conference today at 2:30pm.....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> MOD press conference today at 2:30pm.....


To announce OROP? If that's the case...there will be quite a few sour grapes today, both in the opposition & paid media! NDTV has been so vile & nasty off late. They have been airing atleast couple of anti-govt & anti-BJP shows everyday both in their English & Hindi news channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> To announce OROP? If that's the case...there will be quite a few sour grapes today, both in the opposition & paid media! NDTV has been so vile & nasty off late. They have been airing atleast couple of anti-govt & anti-BJP shows everyday both in their English & Hindi news channels.



OROP vets are still crying,But i hear govt. may announce their version of OROP and say "take it or leave it"


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> OROP vets are still crying,But i hear govt. may announce their version of OROP and say "take it or leave it"


That's the right move. Vets will soon lose genuine support if they continue to hold the govt for ransom...& their hidden motive will be exposed to the world.


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> That's the right move. Vets will soon lose genuine support if they continue to hold the govt for ransom...& their hidden motive will be exposed to the world.



It already is, IF Rajdeep has given up the support for vets then you know they have crossed the line...


----------



## magudi

MHA seeks report on Arabic varsity plan - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640057360635920384

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Huskar

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640057360635920384


Congress is pushing down the axe further that they dug into their foot.Especially after Tarun Gogoi yesterday on visiting flood affected areas rufused to meet any of the displaced population and instead taunted the people to ask money from BJP as they voted them to Centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

I have a honest question here. Do the Vets even look like they were fasting ? looks like they gained weight in these last 20 days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

When onions were distributed in Vizag for an Andhra minister's birthday.

Smart guy
@NIA- మీరు కూడా వెళ్ళి వచ్చింది .

*Pricey onion the icing on mantri’s b’day cake!*

VISAKHAPATNAM: "_Successful people are always looking for opportunities to help others. Unsuccessful people are always asking, 'What's in it for me_?' said a famous success coach and motivational speaker from the US, Brian Tracy.

While chances of Brian Tracy's motivational words reaching the ears of Andhra politicians may be quite remote, *a smart budding politician seems to have effectively used Tracy's mantra to make his way into the hearts of Vizagites as well as the good books of state panchayat raj minister Ch Ayyanna Patrudu by distributing onions on the minister's birthday at a time when the pricey commodity is selling at around Rs 60 per kg in the Port City! *

The shrewd politician is the 36-year-old president of TDP SC and ST Cell for Visakhapatnam district - P Vijay Kumar. An MBA from Andhra University, *Vijay smartly used the marketing principle of demand and supply to impress his political mentor Ayyanna Patrudu by distributing over 1000 kg onion to the public,* particularly poor and needy, at the NTR Statue at RK Beach on Friday morning.

*Each person was given two kg of the pricey veggie on the occasion. A large number of people, irrespective of their financial status*, stood in a long queue to receive the birthday gift from Vijay on behalf of Ayyanna Patrudu.

"My motive behind supplying onions free of cost to the people was to get hearty birthday wishes and goodwill from residents for my political guru, who is the man behind my political career of 15 years. I used to donate fruits, conduct 'annadanam' and blood donation camps on Ayyanna's birthday till last year. But this time I wanted to do something different that would be useful to the public at large. Hence, I hit upon the idea of distributing onions to convey my wishes along with people to Ayyanna."

*Vijay spent nearly Rs 50,000 to purchase the onions in a wholesale market* at Convent Junction in the city on Thursday. He reached the NTR statue early in the morning along with a few supporters and distributed the onions for nearly two hours.

K Nagalakshmi, a Greater Visakhapatnam Municipal Corporation sanitary worker, who was very happy at receiving 2 kg onions, said, "_Initially I thought that the government was supplying onions at the junction. But after reaching the venue, I was surprised that the onions were being given away as a birthday gift by some political leader on behalf of minister Ayyanna. *He has made a mark for himself through this novel gift*_."

Another onion receiver, fisherman K Srinivas said, "_Vijay did a good job by donating onions here, but it would have been great if the minister had himself done it for the people instead of cutting birthday cake and receiving bouquets from his supporters_."

When contacted, the birthday boy, minister Ayyanna Patrudu said: "*This is perhaps the best birthday gift that I have ever got. In fact, I was quite envious that such a brilliant idea did not strike me. But I am really happy that I have such die-hard supporters, who did such a commendable job on my birthday." *

Pricey onion the icing on mantri’s b’day cake! - The Times of India
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@magudi- Here is the article I promised you:-
@ranjeet @Echo_419 @Star Wars @Roybot @Spectre @Android please have a look at this brilliant article, it is right in it's assessment of KCR+his plans for the future+it corravorates what @wolfchannze & my other contacts have been saying for long @Samudra Manthan
KCR is no jackass, he is one of the most opportunist & cunning netas India has ever seen & only cares about himself & his family(& his caste-men at some times). When it comes to governance+administration he is average, but CBN is way better than him when it comes to these two.

He left the TDP because he didn't get the cabinet berth of his choice which went to somebody else of his caste(Velama)+region(TG) that was Errabali Dayakar Rao. Thus he started as an out of work neta who desperately needed a cause to keep himself alive which he found

*Portrait of a political operator The story of K. Chandrashekar Rao: opportunist, defector, demagogue, tyrant, and the chief architect of Telangana.*
Portrait of a political operator « Fountain Ink Series

@JanjaWeed sir, Please pass on this article to @jha sir to read, I feel he will like it a lot  I just want to him to have a look at it which will help him understand TG+ the Mahatama Gandhi of TG better+how the BJP can grow here

There are too many quotes & excerpts here for me to highlight, thus I will only show some:-
_KCR has total grip over the party. No one dares spread information against him. He is a supremo like Jayalalithaa. Most MLAs also do not have access to him. The phones of all TRS MLAs are reportedly tapped and they are under constant surveillance._

KCR is tapping the phone of MLAs & govt. officials of both states.. This could also be industrial espionage as he could have knowledge of the plans & investments CBN must have planned for AP.
[http://www.greatandhra.com/politics...-kcr-brought-disgrace-to-telangana-67965.html
Phone-tapping by Telangana govt: Hyderabad HC seeks call detail record - Oneindia 
This also explains how RR was captured, a TG MLA must have wanted to vote for a TDP MLC candidate & got in contact with TDP MLAs ...through the phone!! KCR who was tapping got wind of it & " convinced the MLA" & then used this as an opportunity to get rid of revanth reddy- who is the most dynamic opposition leader(from the TDP with an ABVP past) who this TRS MLA surprisingly insisted on meeting & then framed/trapped.

Another quote:-
_Ater the TRS had been formed, *KCR declared in public that none of his children would follow him into politics. Raghunandan recounts: “He had said ‘Nenu, naa musalamma, iddarame unnam’ *(‘There is only me and my old lady’). * In 2006, his son KTR returned from the US and joined the TRS. Kavitha, who, like KTR, had completed her post-graduate degree in the US, also became part of the TRS and was the force behind promoting the Bhatukkama festival. During the agitation, both KTR and Kavitha were prominent faces of the TRS. While KTR won from the Sircilla constituency as MLA and joined as IT and Panchayati Raj Minister in his father’s Cabinet, Kavitha won the Nizamabad Lok Sabha seat.*

Almost all the people spoken to for this story, were unanimous in their assessment* that power in the government and party was exclusively concentrated in the hands of KCR’s family. The big four—KCR, Kavitha, KTR and Harish Rao—make all the major decisions, announce most major government decisions and implement all big government projects*. Harish Rao is in charge of Mission Kakatiya, an ambitious government irrigation project to restore 45,000 tanks and lakes constructed in Telangana by the Kakatiya dynasty. The total budget allocation of the scheme is ₹20,000 crore of which ₹ 9,500 crore has been allocated in this year’s budget. Opposition politicians like Sridhar Reddy and Raghunandan allege *widespread nepotism in the scheme, with most non-tender projects being handed out to TRS cadre.*_

The last part of projects being handed to TRS cadre is true!! TRS cadre & ground leaders are getting good money under Mission kakatiya+road contracts+ Gramajyothi+other schemes
Mission Kakatiya boosts TRS cadre, rivals cry foul
Road to riches for TRS workers? - The Times of India

I wish @wolfschannze or @itaachi were not banned  & were here to read this article+give their views..

I would humbly as both of them if they are reading this right now to go through this article.

& the last quote of the day is this  :- @wolfchannze anna seems u were right in your assessment of KHR
_*Whether Telangana is headed for dynastic politics or not, it seems definite that the TRS’s political future is tied to its first family. There have been media reports of tension between KTR and Harish Rao, which the party has been quick to counter*. “KTR is media savvy, well-educated and has appeal among the urban voters. Harish Rao, however, has been with the party from the beginning and controls the booth level politics. He is very popular with the cadre. The succession in the TRS will come down to these two.”

But there are many who believe that like in 2010 when he was about to deflect to the Congress after failing to take over the party presidency from KCR, Harish Rao would make the first move. Two different people, one a veteran journalist and the other a politician, told me the exact same thing:* “Harish Rao may become to KCR what Naidu was to NTR.”*

Raghunandan, who had worked with KCR and Harish Rao for most of TRS’s existence before it came to power, says *KCR was always on his guard against Harish Rao. *“*KCR fears him. KCR came to power first by betraying NTR. History repeats itself. There is a saying in Telugu. ‘Neevu nerpina vidya, nee painey vaadtaaru.’ The knowledge you teach will be used against you.”*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I have a honest question here. Do the Vets even look like they were fasting ? looks like they gained weight in these last 20 days


10 Vets were on fast not everyone if m not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> 10 Vets were on fast not everyone if m not wrong.



During the anti corruption movement couple of my friends were on fast in Bangalore, They fasted everyday for 12 hours until they ate at 12:00pm at night and early morning...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> During the anti corruption movement couple of my friends were on fast in Bangalore, They fasted everyday for 12 hours until they ate at 12:00pm at night and early morning...


I too went @ anna andolan but my motive was something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

NDTV is funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

cloud_9 said:


> NDTV is funny.



Elaborate pliss


----------



## NIA

Darmashkian said:


> When onions were distributed in Vizag for an Andhra minister's birthday.
> 
> Smart guy
> @NIA- మీరు కూడా వెళ్ళి వచ్చింది .
> 
> *Pricey onion the icing on mantri’s b’day cake!*
> 
> VISAKHAPATNAM: "_Successful people are always looking for opportunities to help others. Unsuccessful people are always asking, 'What's in it for me_?' said a famous success coach and motivational speaker from the US, Brian Tracy.
> 
> While chances of Brian Tracy's motivational words reaching the ears of Andhra politicians may be quite remote, *a smart budding politician seems to have effectively used Tracy's mantra to make his way into the hearts of Vizagites as well as the good books of state panchayat raj minister Ch Ayyanna Patrudu by distributing onions on the minister's birthday at a time when the pricey commodity is selling at around Rs 60 per kg in the Port City! *
> 
> The shrewd politician is the 36-year-old president of TDP SC and ST Cell for Visakhapatnam district - P Vijay Kumar. An MBA from Andhra University, *Vijay smartly used the marketing principle of demand and supply to impress his political mentor Ayyanna Patrudu by distributing over 1000 kg onion to the public,* particularly poor and needy, at the NTR Statue at RK Beach on Friday morning.
> 
> *Each person was given two kg of the pricey veggie on the occasion. A large number of people, irrespective of their financial status*, stood in a long queue to receive the birthday gift from Vijay on behalf of Ayyanna Patrudu.
> 
> "My motive behind supplying onions free of cost to the people was to get hearty birthday wishes and goodwill from residents for my political guru, who is the man behind my political career of 15 years. I used to donate fruits, conduct 'annadanam' and blood donation camps on Ayyanna's birthday till last year. But this time I wanted to do something different that would be useful to the public at large. Hence, I hit upon the idea of distributing onions to convey my wishes along with people to Ayyanna."
> 
> *Vijay spent nearly Rs 50,000 to purchase the onions in a wholesale market* at Convent Junction in the city on Thursday. He reached the NTR statue early in the morning along with a few supporters and distributed the onions for nearly two hours.
> 
> K Nagalakshmi, a Greater Visakhapatnam Municipal Corporation sanitary worker, who was very happy at receiving 2 kg onions, said, "_Initially I thought that the government was supplying onions at the junction. But after reaching the venue, I was surprised that the onions were being given away as a birthday gift by some political leader on behalf of minister Ayyanna. *He has made a mark for himself through this novel gift*_."
> 
> Another onion receiver, fisherman K Srinivas said, "_Vijay did a good job by donating onions here, but it would have been great if the minister had himself done it for the people instead of cutting birthday cake and receiving bouquets from his supporters_."
> 
> When contacted, the birthday boy, minister Ayyanna Patrudu said: "*This is perhaps the best birthday gift that I have ever got. In fact, I was quite envious that such a brilliant idea did not strike me. But I am really happy that I have such die-hard supporters, who did such a commendable job on my birthday." *
> 
> Pricey onion the icing on mantri’s b’day cake! - The Times of India
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @magudi- Here is the article I promised you:-
> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Star Wars @Roybot @Spectre @Android please have a look at this brilliant article, it is right in it's assessment of KCR+his plans for the future+it corravorates what @wolfchannze & my other contacts have been saying for long @Samudra Manthan
> KCR is no jackass, he is one of the most opportunist & cunning netas India has ever seen & only cares about himself & his family(& his caste-men at some times). When it comes to governance+administration he is average, but CBN is way better than him when it comes to these two.
> 
> He left the TDP because he didn't get the cabinet berth of his choice which went to somebody else of his caste(Velama)+region(TG) that was Errabali Dayakar Rao. Thus he started as an out of work neta who desperately needed a cause to keep himself alive which he found
> 
> *Portrait of a political operator The story of K. Chandrashekar Rao: opportunist, defector, demagogue, tyrant, and the chief architect of Telangana.*
> Portrait of a political operator « Fountain Ink Series
> 
> @JanjaWeed sir, Please pass on this article to @jha sir to read, I feel he will like it a lot  I just want to him to have a look at it which will help him understand TG+ the Mahatama Gandhi of TG better+how the BJP can grow here
> 
> There are too many quotes & excerpts here for me to highlight, thus I will only show some:-
> _KCR has total grip over the party. No one dares spread information against him. He is a supremo like Jayalalithaa. Most MLAs also do not have access to him. The phones of all TRS MLAs are reportedly tapped and they are under constant surveillance._
> 
> KCR is tapping the phone of MLAs & govt. officials of both states.. This could also be industrial espionage as he could have knowledge of the plans & investments CBN must have planned for AP.
> [http://www.greatandhra.com/politics...-kcr-brought-disgrace-to-telangana-67965.html
> Phone-tapping by Telangana govt: Hyderabad HC seeks call detail record - Oneindia
> This also explains how RR was captured, a TG MLA must have wanted to vote for a TDP MLC candidate & got in contact with TDP MLAs ...through the phone!! KCR who was tapping got wind of it & " convinced the MLA" & then used this as an opportunity to get rid of revanth reddy- who is the most dynamic opposition leader(from the TDP with an ABVP past) who this TRS MLA surprisingly insisted on meeting & then framed/trapped.
> 
> Another quote:-
> _Ater the TRS had been formed, *KCR declared in public that none of his children would follow him into politics. Raghunandan recounts: “He had said ‘Nenu, naa musalamma, iddarame unnam’ *(‘There is only me and my old lady’). * In 2006, his son KTR returned from the US and joined the TRS. Kavitha, who, like KTR, had completed her post-graduate degree in the US, also became part of the TRS and was the force behind promoting the Bhatukkama festival. During the agitation, both KTR and Kavitha were prominent faces of the TRS. While KTR won from the Sircilla constituency as MLA and joined as IT and Panchayati Raj Minister in his father’s Cabinet, Kavitha won the Nizamabad Lok Sabha seat.*
> 
> Almost all the people spoken to for this story, were unanimous in their assessment* that power in the government and party was exclusively concentrated in the hands of KCR’s family. The big four—KCR, Kavitha, KTR and Harish Rao—make all the major decisions, announce most major government decisions and implement all big government projects*. Harish Rao is in charge of Mission Kakatiya, an ambitious government irrigation project to restore 45,000 tanks and lakes constructed in Telangana by the Kakatiya dynasty. The total budget allocation of the scheme is ₹20,000 crore of which ₹ 9,500 crore has been allocated in this year’s budget. Opposition politicians like Sridhar Reddy and Raghunandan allege *widespread nepotism in the scheme, with most non-tender projects being handed out to TRS cadre.*_
> 
> The last part of projects being handed to TRS cadre is true!! TRS cadre & ground leaders are getting good money under Mission kakatiya+road contracts+ Gramajyothi+other schemes
> Mission Kakatiya boosts TRS cadre, rivals cry foul
> Road to riches for TRS workers? - The Times of India
> 
> I wish @wolfschannze or @itaachi were not banned  & were here to read this article+give their views..
> 
> I would humbly as both of them if they are reading this right now to go through this article.
> 
> & the last quote of the day is this  :- @wolfchannze anna seems u were right in your assessment of KHR
> _*Whether Telangana is headed for dynastic politics or not, it seems definite that the TRS’s political future is tied to its first family. There have been media reports of tension between KTR and Harish Rao, which the party has been quick to counter*. “KTR is media savvy, well-educated and has appeal among the urban voters. Harish Rao, however, has been with the party from the beginning and controls the booth level politics. He is very popular with the cadre. The succession in the TRS will come down to these two.”
> 
> But there are many who believe that like in 2010 when he was about to deflect to the Congress after failing to take over the party presidency from KCR, Harish Rao would make the first move. Two different people, one a veteran journalist and the other a politician, told me the exact same thing:* “Harish Rao may become to KCR what Naidu was to NTR.”*
> 
> Raghunandan, who had worked with KCR and Harish Rao for most of TRS’s existence before it came to power, says *KCR was always on his guard against Harish Rao. *“*KCR fears him. KCR came to power first by betraying NTR. History repeats itself. There is a saying in Telugu. ‘Neevu nerpina vidya, nee painey vaadtaaru.’ The knowledge you teach will be used against you.”*_


Ayyana patrudu is best person i have seen..Even he is from upper cast he never shows any bias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

cloud_9 said:


> NDTV is funny.



Do explain more


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640150620096229377

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640150620096229377



What people don't realize is that there are many in it with political affiliations like the AAP guy,Hooda's in law and who knows many others as well and they'll never be happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> What people don't realize is that there are many in it with political affiliations like the AAP guy,Hooda's in law and who knows many others as well and they'll never be happy



lol....Minhas Merchent guy on twitter got upset with me


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> lol....Minhas Merchent guy on twitter got upset with me



Scoot


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

This govt's media policy sucks.. This OROP handling has been a disaster.

Even the wordings of OROP could have been so much better. Why use VRS in draft when no such thing exists in armed forces? Deliberate way to create conflict ?

10K crores per year is being added. Why fight for few more crores for PMR ? Those eligible for pension irrespective of PMR should be given OROP.

Someone from his own govt. is trying his/her best to malign Modi.

OROP could have been one of the highlight of this govt. But sadly Modi does not seem to be learning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Scoot



lol...Am i that obvious on twitter ?

btw ........ Colonel Pushpendra is Congress leader Hooda's relative.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640169617281822726

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> lol...Am i that obvious on twitter ?
> 
> btw ........ Colonel Pushpendra is Congress leader Hooda's relative.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640169617281822726



Mallu names are easily identifiable,Imma Hardcore Congi on twitter btw otherwise would've followed you.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640169761133826048
Congi and AAPtards









saurav said:


> This govt's media policy sucks.. This OROP handling has been a disaster.
> 
> Even the wordings of OROP could have been so much better. Why use VRS in draft when no such thing exists in armed forces? Deliberate way to create conflict ?
> 
> 10K crores per year is being added. Why fight for few more crores for PMR ? Those eligible for pension irrespective of PMR should be given OROP.
> 
> Someone from his own govt. is trying his/her best to malign Modi.
> 
> OROP could have been one of the highlight of this govt. But sadly Modi does not seem to be learning.



Its clarified already....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640169761133826048
> Congi and AAPtards
> 
> View attachment 253845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its clarified already....



Good that clarification has come so soon.

Still my point remains : Why include VRS in draft when even RM agrees there is no such procedure in Armed forces. sabotaging effort by some babu ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I'll answer all your questions in one word - shri JAITLEY



I&B minister who supposedly has good relations with Media. I am so confused about him. HE backed MOdi when nobody backed him but does this......


----------



## saurav

magudi said:


> I'll answer all your questions in one word - shri JAITLEY



Jaitley is the biggest culprit behind all the follies of this govt.

He convinced Modi to go for Land ordinance when there was no need for any. Modi govt lost face and had to retract. He ensured OROP get dragged for months in his ministry and finally Modi himself had to step in. He has ensured no economic reform takes place and thats why many industry leaders are getting restless. Hope Modi finally gets his sense back and does something about Jaitley..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> He has ensured no economic reform takes place and thats why many industry leaders are getting restless. Hope Modi finally gets his sense back and does something about Jaitley..



I don't know about that. Wasn't he responsible for getting enough support for the GST and Land bill ? One has to understand Jaitley or no Jaitley Vyapam or no Vyapam , the Gandhi family will never ever allow economic reforms. Even of Arun Shourie was FM the reforms would not have gone through. I can assure that to you..As any growth in economy will only make them irrelevant. We can't blame someone on rumors. Even i don't like Jaitley but Madhu Kishwar along with some others have been also in this Jaitley Tirade...


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> lol...Am i that obvious on twitter ?
> 
> btw ........ Colonel Pushpendra is Congress leader Hooda's relative.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640169617281822726



What is your tweeter handle?


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640177399116664833
What's the background story of Ajai shukla ?


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640177399116664833
> What's the background story of Ajai shukla ?



Don't know much about him, but here is an article by another US Indian Surgeon Shukla , who was asked to sign on propaganda piece against India.

It's long but you won't find it boring.

The Illiberal Indian Left: An Anatomy Of The Petition | Swarajya


----------



## Star Wars

NDTV- Veterans unhappy
TImesNow - Veterans Happy


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640194820506451968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640010654829559808

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Star Wars said:


> NDTV- Veterans unhappy
> TImesNow - Veterans Happy



This shows vested Interests behind the Protests.


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640113450706833408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640136632071360514

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

saurav said:


> Good that clarification has come so soon.
> 
> Still my point remains : Why include VRS in draft when even RM agrees there is no such procedure in Armed forces. sabotaging effort by some babu ?



Agreed they have developed a habit of shooting themselves in the foot


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640193584457605121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640192957996384256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Afaik Christianity talks of one God. Jesus is said to have refused to curse non-believers when his teachings were rejected by the inhabitants of a village in Samaria. He simply moved on to the next village.


Excellent point. But Christ has been made only a part of Christianity. Christianity as we know it is a creation of The Church - as an out and out political dogma during the reign of Constantine. Gone was 'hit one cheek and turn the other one...'



levina said:


> A verse in Quran says “To you be your religion, to me be mine". But then nobody pays heed to verses which talk of religious tolerance.


You need to know about abrogation. It is a crucial concept in Islam. Read about the Prophet's experiences and view in Mecca, Medina and back in Mecca. Compare them. Read the passages are they were revealed and in order. You will get what I mean.



levina said:


> Geeta tells us that it's okay to be offensive when you 're under attack.
> 
> So there!!!
> I can cherry pick verses from diff religious texts. You get the drift of it, don't you???


You are FREE to ignore the Gita. It is not forced on you. Even if you are Hindu you are not dutybound to follow every word of it. It is a word of guidance from Sri Krshna to Arjuna. It suited Arjuna in his time of trials. It may NOT suit your situation. Choice is yours. Your own morality is finally your own responsibility. It should not be guided primarily by a book. *ANY BOOK*. You are a human being. _*Not a book coded robot*_.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SUDIP

^^^^ dedicated to all OROP saga
1. Sangha and VIF diktat a sudden announcement on OROP, so they are happy.

2. Veterans got (atleast some of) their due after 40 yrs from a govt, so they are happy.

3.BJP got another shot in the arm to expose congress and tell how they are serious on their poll promises (actually they did), it gonna help'em in all pan north india upcoming election including bihar and up, so they are happy.

4.Because all of bove the sanghi inside me is really very happy.

5.Media got their pound of flesh (either in for or against), so they are happy.

......SO THEN WHO THE HELL IS NOT SO HAPPY!!! (not counting seculars and rationalist)

1. The techie and a military jhingo for india inside me, as what all we pretented to be in a military forum is not so happy.

>>The one who gonna feel the jerk is our military modernization. If the goverment figure to be believe 10 to 12k cr. extra in revenue expd. in each year, if one take cumilitive of it for the next 5 or 10 yrs it is going to be huge financial liabilities for a economy like india as per the present situation.

>>The finance minstry (better not ot talk abt JAI TLY ji) will now have a good excuse not to put more or as required money in the capital expd. den again the same saga "conflict betn south and north block over financial issue" will continue, as a result as you all know.

>>The real matter of pitty is how many times the all kind of retired veteran association goes on a hunger stike for the speedy induction of light weight BPJ and ballistic head gear for the solider who is the first line of defence in the border area. How many times they rushed to jantar mantar for ARJUN, TEJAS, INSAS or for 155 mm ARTILERY.

>>They are all now with a power of numbers acting like the labour or trade uniouns. holding gov in ransom with some political and media nexus. I think after ADARSH this is another example where veteran-politician nexus obstucting the real beneficiary from any gov scheme.

>>MODI JI minsters has tobe blammed the most they just made this more murkier, they handdled it rally bad , they never tried the reconcile the rebel once nor they ever tried to break the group, only after pressure from RSS they hastily giving smnthing.

i wish had modi not made that hissar rally announcement in the beigining, this matter will be in status quo atleast for another four more year , Congress not so easily have rulled this country for more than 50 yrs, they know how to avoid and fool people.

Correct me if im wrong thanks in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nicky G

saurav said:


> This govt's media policy sucks.. This OROP handling has been a disaster.
> 
> Even the wordings of OROP could have been so much better. Why use VRS in draft when no such thing exists in armed forces? Deliberate way to create conflict ?
> 
> 10K crores per year is being added. Why fight for few more crores for PMR ? Those eligible for pension irrespective of PMR should be given OROP.
> 
> Someone from his own govt. is trying his/her best to malign Modi.
> 
> OROP could have been one of the highlight of this govt. But sadly Modi does not seem to be learning.



I have come to the conclusion that they don't care about the media. Lets see how that pans out.

As for the usage of VRS in draft - that was just unprofessional - the person responsible should be simply sacked. Though, this does show hat things were done in a hurry, probably after the kick to the backside by the RSS.

OROP will be a major highlight, the hiccups notwithstanding. Modi will extract maximum benefit come election time. 

There is obviously plenty of internal sabotage - particularly from the bureaucracy that both does not wish the veterans to have something they don't and also has a healthy does of Congi stooges still.


----------



## SURYA-1

Aurangzeb Lane likely to be renamed - The Hindu


----------



## magudi

SUDIP said:


> ^^^^ dedicated to all OROP saga
> 1. Sangha and VIF diktat a sudden announcement on OROP, so they are happy.
> 
> 2. Veterans got (atleast some of) their due after 40 yrs from a govt, so they are happy.
> 
> 3.BJP got another shot in the arm to expose congress and tell how they are serious on their poll promises (actually they did), it gonna help'em in all pan north india upcoming election including bihar and up, so they are happy.
> 
> 4.Because all of bove the sanghi inside me is really very happy.
> 
> 5.Media got their pound of flesh (either in for or against), so they are happy.
> 
> ......SO THEN WHO THE HELL IS NOT SO HAPPY!!! (not counting seculars and rationalist)
> 
> 1. The techie and a military jhingo for india inside me, as what all we pretented to be in a military forum is not so happy.
> 
> >>The one who gonna feel the jerk is our military modernization. If the goverment figure to be believe 10 to 12k cr. extra in revenue expd. in each year, if one take cumilitive of it for the next 5 or 10 yrs it is going to be huge financial liabilities for a economy like india as per the present situation.
> 
> >>The finance minstry (better not ot talk abt JAI TLY ji) will now have a good excuse not to put more or as required money in the capital expd. den again the same saga "conflict betn south and north block over financial issue" will continue, as a result as you all know.
> 
> >>The real matter of pitty is how many times the all kind of retired veteran association goes on a hunger stike for the speedy induction of light weight BPJ and ballistic head gear for the solider who is the first line of defence in the border area. How many times they rushed to jantar mantar for ARJUN, TEJAS, INSAS or for 155 mm ARTILERY.
> 
> >>They are all now with a power of numbers acting like the labour or trade uniouns. holding gov in ransom with some political and media nexus. I think after ADARSH this is another example where veteran-politician nexus obstucting the real beneficiary from any gov scheme.
> 
> >>MODI JI minsters has tobe blammed the most they just made this more murkier, they handdled it rally bad , they never tried the reconcile the rebel once nor they ever tried to break the group, only after pressure from RSS they hastily giving smnthing.
> 
> i wish had modi not made that hissar rally announcement in the beigining, this matter will be in status quo atleast for another four more year , Congress not so easily have rulled this country for more than 50 yrs, they know how to avoid and fool people.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong thanks in advance



It was all well scripted - BJP-RSS meet , planting stories of RSS diktat on OROP and then announcing it the very next day - well played IMHO. Govt takes care of its PR ,RSS needed some desperately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Nicky G said:


> I have come to the conclusion that they don't care about the media. Lets see how that pans out.
> 
> As for the usage of VRS in draft - that was just unprofessional - the person responsible should be simply sacked. Though, this does show hat things were done in a hurry, probably after the kick to the backside by the RSS.
> 
> OROP will be a major highlight, the hiccups notwithstanding. Modi will extract maximum benefit come election time.
> 
> There is obviously plenty of internal sabotage - particularly from the bureaucracy that both does not wish the veterans to have something they don't and also has a healthy does of Congi stooges still.


for a party which is blessed with great orators, BJP find itself wanting in communicating their good deeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

ranjeet said:


> for a party which is blessed with great orators, BJP find itself wanting in communicating their good deeds.



Haha.. true but that's common when a party gets into power, the good ones become ministers. The others don't seem to want to waste time on TV.

As I see it, the English media is insignificant, Hindi and regional channels are the ones to care about. Even more so, you need to handle media like Sushma Swaraj - have a press conference when it matters, let them bark on other insignificant matters.

When you are in press conference - you have the control. When you are on a talk show - you lose that control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Nicky G said:


> Haha.. true but that's common when a party gets into power, the good ones become ministers. The others don't seem to want to waste time on TV.
> 
> As I see it, the English media is insignificant, Hindi and regional channels are the ones to care about. Even more so, you need to handle media like Sushma Swaraj - have a press conference when it matters, let them bark on other insignificant matters.
> 
> When you are in press conference - you have the control. When you are on a talk show - you lose that control.


that's the thing DM is not a good with Media even in Press conferences, he read the whole OROP announcement word to word along with bullet points yet it was so ambiguous or maybe it was just poorly drafted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

ranjeet said:


> that's the thing DM is not a good with Media even in Press conferences, he read the whole OROP announcement word to word along with bullet points yet it was so ambiguous or maybe it was just poorly drafted.



Both I think. Poorly drafter, probably in a hurry and he is not a good orator.


----------



## Star Wars

Minhaz Merchant (@minhazmerchant) | Twitter has blocked me ...


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SURYA-1 said:


> Don't know much about him, but here is an article by another US Indian Surgeon Shukla , who was asked to sign on propaganda piece against India.
> 
> It's long but you won't find it boring.
> 
> The Illiberal Indian Left: An Anatomy Of The Petition | Swarajya



It is ironical they sent the letter to him to sign. He is in the co-founder of Hindu American Foundation and was involved in a bitter dispute with the illberals over the negative portrayal of Hinduism in Californian text books and later on with a war of letters and words with Deepak Chopra over who owns Yoga with Deepak denying Yoga belongs to Hinduism and Shukla being on our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

Samudra Manthan said:


> It is ironical they sent the letter to him to sign. He is in the co-founder of Hindu American Foundation and was involved in a bitter dispute with the illberals over the negative portrayal of Hinduism in Californian text books and later on with a war of letters and words with Deepak Chopra over who owns Yoga with Deepak denying Yoga belongs to Hinduism and Shukla being on our side.



Chutiye non-science stream walon ke IQ se aur kya expect kar sakte hai .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Excellent point. But Christ has been made only a part of Christianity. Christianity as we know it is a creation of The Church - as an out and out political dogma during the reign of Constantine. Gone was 'hit one cheek and turn the other one...'
> 
> You need to know about abrogation. It is a crucial concept in Islam. Read about the Prophet's experiences and view in Mecca, Medina and back in Mecca. Compare them. Read the passages are they were revealed and in order. You will get what I mean.
> 
> You are FREE to ignore the Gita. It is not forced on you. Even if you are Hindu you are not dutybound to follow every word of it. It is a word of guidance from Sri Krshna to Arjuna. It suited Arjuna in his time of trials. It may NOT suit your situation. Choice is yours. Your own morality is finally your own responsibility. It should not be guided primarily by a book. *ANY BOOK*. You are a human being. _*Not a book coded robot*_.


Stop giving me gyaan guyz.
It's not about ignoring Geeta and accepting a diff faith but about looking at religion from a diff perspective. Why are you always so iffy about Islam or Christianity?? or do you feel those religions teach nothing but violence while Hinduism preaches only peace???
If so Mr. MK Gandhi, ahimsa personified, would not have faced such ignominy in India.



Star Wars said:


> Minhaz Merchant (@minhazmerchant) | Twitter has blocked me ...









Lil devil !!! 
Poor man, it seems faced some stealth trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

A.K.Antony after hearing OROP announcement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Stop giving me gyaan guyz.
> It's not about ignoring Geeta and accepting a diff faith but about looking at religion from a diff perspective. Why are you always so iffy about Islam or Christianity?? or do you feel those religions teach nothing but violence while Hinduism preaches only peace???
> If so Mr. MK Gandhi, ahimsa personified, would not have faced such ignominy in India.


1. Ahimsa is NOT Hinduism. And Hinduism is NOT Only peace. But unlike Islam, Hinduism does not claim to be Perfect, Final word from God.  Islam has a code. Christianity has a code. Hinduism and Buddhism do not.
2. M.K. Gandhi was a politician. A shrewd and dictatorial one - but suffered from one fatal weakness - he truly believed himself to be Mahatma.
3. Will you have a perfectly made Daal with a pinch of human excreta? The rest of it would still be 'perfectly made'.  And no, they don't have all bad. But their bad is far too bad for pagans like me to pass them off.
4. You are NOT allowed to look at Islam, Christianity and Judaism from a different perspective. You can, but then that will be your view. Which has no value. Same as mine. You need to understand the perspective of the Abrahamic faiths in general - that is the only one that counts. There is your Hinduism, my Hinduism. But there is only ONE Islam.  There is no point to negotiate - just like a totalitarian ideology.

In comparison, actually Islam is more tolerant than Christianity and Judaism. The Old Testament is absolutely disgusting.
BUT, the Christians and Jews have gone through a period of reform and they call that period 'Dark Ages'. But unlike them, Islam had a very strong legal view, enshrined along the Shariah - that codified the penal provisions wrt to the apostates. Hence you won't find any serious reformer, in the sense the Christians and Jews got.

Finally, I am not iffy. I am just blunt and politically incorrect. I also openly abuse Hindus here as well. Including our sense of morality, often our cowardice and so on. So this is not a 'my faith is better than yours thing'. 

Think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

SURYA-1 said:


> Chutiye non-science stream walon ke IQ se aur kya expect kar sakte hai .


----------



## SURYA-1

Congress leader Digvijaya Singh marries TV anchor Amrita Rai: Report - The Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

Vetarans continue protest, this is for Punjab elections...Shame on Gen Satbir Singh


----------



## SURYA-1

Echo_419 said:


>



Sorry bro . It was not meant for PDFers.

But strangely those professors who signed on petition condemning Modi's visit and asking companies to refrain from investing in Modi's India ,all belonged to non-science stream except one.

But

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Vetarans continue protest, this is for Punjab elections...Shame on Gen Satbir Singh




reason ?

anyway - Paramilitary forces too demand OROP - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> Vetarans continue protest, this is for Punjab elections...Shame on Gen Satbir Singh



Major General , not General.

Profile kuy badha dete ho ??

And protests are part of democracy live with it and anyway this time BJP+Akalies have no chance in Punjab.


----------



## Echo_419

SURYA-1 said:


> Sorry bro . It was not meant for PDFers.
> 
> But strangely those professors who signed on petition condemning Modi's visit and asking companies to refrain from investing in Modi's India ,all belonged to non-science stream except one.
> 
> But



No worries mazak tha



Star Wars said:


> Vetarans continue protest, this is for Punjab elections...Shame on Gen Satbir Singh



Doesn't matter BJP-Akali dal will loose the elections no matter what



magudi said:


> reason ?
> 
> anyway - Paramilitary forces too demand OROP - The Hindu


----------



## Star Wars

@Echo 419 @magudi @SURYA-1 

My griff is , he is politicizing military just for the sake of his personal political career. I am hoping congies win Punjab and Cpt. Amrinder becomes CM. But that may not happen.


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> @Echo_419
> 
> My griff is , he is politicizing military just for the sake of his personal political career. I am hoping congies win Punjab and Cpt. Amrinder becomes CM. But that may not happen.



Did vetrans invite political leaders at their fasting venue ??

And anyway Protests are watershed time for opposition. BJP did same while she rode Anna movement for her political gains.


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> Did vetrans invite political leaders at their fasting venue ??
> 
> And anyway Protests are watershed time for opposition. BJP did same while she rode Anna movement for her political gains.



AAP members are there, Mj Gen Satbir Singh is an AAP member eyeing for PUnjab CM post... 
There is also another Vetaran with congress links, i mentioned it somwhere on this thread earlier. this is politcal


----------



## SURYA-1

And didn't BJP politicize military when they raised OROP just before 2014 elections ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> And didn't BJP politicize military when they raised OROP just before 2014 elections ??



Wrong, it was Congress which announced OROP 1 month before the election and hence politicizing it. besides BJP would never threaten to damage Civil military relation to such a level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> AAP members are there, Mj Gen Satbir Singh is an AAP member eyeing for PUnjab CM post... this is politcal



So be it. People are able to see threw it. What's just and what's unjust , let the voters decide. Why worry ??

There are many voices of condemnation arising within military ranks itself.

So keep calm. What Government had to do they did .


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> So be it. People are able to see threw it. What's just and what's unjust , let the voters decide. Why worry ??
> There are many voices of condemnation arising within military ranks itself.
> So keep calm. What Government had to do they did .



Calm  ? am just posting here ...its important expose them when ever/where ever possible..


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> Wrong, it was Congress which announced OROP 1 month before the election and hence politicizing it. besides BJP would never threaten to damage Civil military relation to such a level.



Lol it was Modi , who raised it in his first address in Haryana, which has significant number of defense personnel.Without opposition getting involved, it was never possible.


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> Lol it was Modi , who raised it in his first address in Haryana, which has significant number of defense personnel.Without opposition getting involved, it was never possible.



From what i remember congress had raised the issue before BJP did, When was that address in Hariyana ?


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> Calm  ? am just posting here ...its important expose them when ever/where ever possible..



You are very edgy about this OROP issue. Let's not feel so bogged down by one issue. The moment this get hijacked for political motives. People looses sympathy in such protests.



Star Wars said:


> From what i remember congress had raised the issue before BJP did, When was that address in Hariyana ?



I don't remember dates but Modi started his 2014 poll campaign from there only.


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> You are very edgy about this OROP issue. Let's not feel so bogged down by one issue. The moment this get hijacked for political motives. People looses sympathy in such protests.
> I don't remember dates but Modi started his 2014 poll campaign from their only.



If this is being edgy, then i have been edgy in my last 8000 posts.  My point is movement is hijacked by politics



SURYA-1 said:


> I don't remember dates but Modi started his 2014 poll campaign from there only.



if i remember correctly the rally in Hariyana happened in April and OROP announcement of 500Cr. was made in Feb 2014 interim budget....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

@Star Wars It was Rewari on 15'th sep 2013 , from where Modi kicked off with his poll campaign and OROP was main issue of his speech. Many veterans had shared dias with Modi at that time. Even VK Singh was one of them.

Retired hurt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> @Star Wars It was Rewari on 15'th sep 2013 , from where Modi kicked off with his poll campaign and OROP was main issue of his speech. Many veterans had shared dias with Modi at that time. Even VK Singh was one of them.
> 
> Retired hurt



*Retired hurt*
*By Soni Mishra | September 13, 2015( Sept 13???? )

*_He demanded that the UPA come out with a white paper on the status of OROP_
_
--------------
_
Status of OROP ? did Congies announce OROP before that ?
*
*


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> *Retired hurt*
> *By Soni Mishra | September 13, 2015( Sept 13???? )
> 
> *_He demanded that the UPA come out with a white paper on the status of OROP_
> _
> --------------
> _
> Status of OROP ? did Congies announce OROP before that ?
> *
> *



Ok it's from horse mouth.

Full Text of Shri Narendra Modi's speech at Ex- Servicemen's Rally, Rewari

No congie has always weakened Army only, they kept them always at arm's length.

They became active on OROP only after Modi made it his poll issue.


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> Ok it's from horse mouth.
> Full Text of Shri Narendra Modi's speech at Ex- Servicemen's Rally, Rewari
> No congie has always weakened Army only, they kept them always at arm's length.
> They became active on OROP only after Modi made it his poll issue.



It was a poll issue back in 2004 as well, when Congies promised OROP in their election Manifesto...heard it yesterday in Noisehour


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> It was a poll issue back in 2004 as well, when Congies promised OROP in their election Manifesto...heard it yesterday in Noisehour



May be, but they didn't deliver on that for whole good 10 years. I don't know why but Congress always from Nehru days wanted to keep our defenses weak and divided.


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> May be, but they didn't deliver on that for whole good 10 years. I don't know why but Congress always from Nehru days wanted to keep our defenses weak and divided.



I have heard there is also a lot of politics within the forces and congies wanted to promote Generals more loyal to them. I often see these 1 or two Generals who come in T.V who are vehemently Pro Congress...


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> I have heard there is also a lot of politics within the forces and congies wanted to promote Generals more loyal to them. I often see these 1 or two Generals who come in T.V who are vehemently Pro Congress...



They must be in minority and among top echelons of forces only. Those banking on foreign procurements and other corrupt practices for monetary gains may pick the side with Congress. Don't you remember Bofors, Adarsh and other major general offering VK singh a significant cut.

Bad apples with congress.

Nevertheless every institution is politically divided. Why be the armed forces be exception ?? People in armed forces

too are part of Indian electorate.


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> They must be in minority and among top echelons of forces only. Those banking on foreign procurements and other corrupt practices for monetary gains may pick the side with Congress. Don't you remember Bofors, Adarsh and other major general offering VK singh a significant cut.
> .



After 60 years of Congy influence, i really don't know who far this influence has crept up.


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> *Retired hurt*
> *By Soni Mishra | September 13, 2015( Sept 13???? )*



From The Week. It's a weekly magazine, hence the date.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640216163851628544

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SURYA-1

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640216163851628544



Just forwarded it again to PMO .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

lol...Hindu News paper headlines..

"Akhand Bharat idea behind RSS cover for talks"


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Funny Pakistani Boy Abuse and Challenge to Narendra Modi But This is hilarious - YouTube


----------



## Darmashkian

Commies(CPM) taste their own bitter medicine as their Communist owned Telugu TV(Propaganda) Channel - TV 99 employees go on a strike demanding payment of salary & other dues from the management!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640481239225339904

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

@The Huskar Tarun Gogoi’s Blued Eyed Boy Joins BJP’s Assam Unit | Swarajya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

IS this true ?

@ranjeet @magudi @JanjaWeed others

@Tridibans Some BIharis i know saying bihar election could be close


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 254472
> 
> 
> 
> IS this true ?
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi @JanjaWeed others
> 
> @Tridibans Some BIharis i know saying bihar election could be close






Nope.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 254472
> 
> 
> 
> IS this true ?
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi @JanjaWeed others
> 
> @Tridibans Some BIharis i know saying bihar election could be close



Nah I believe I read somewhere that he died on the dais itself.


----------



## Tridibans

levina said:


> I'm not here to pick on Indians. Other than manvan I don't think I hv ever been discourteous to any other Indians on the fourm. So bhakts, no bhakts...I don't really mind.
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> @magudi
> Wanted to know if there're any Biharis here.



@jha who is inactive nowadays... Also @ranvee


Star Wars said:


> View attachment 254472
> 
> 
> 
> IS this true ?
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi @JanjaWeed others
> 
> @Tridibans Some BIharis i know saying bihar election could be close



I don't know about the protocols for ex - presidents but it seems he was mostly accompanied by doctors except this visit. Don't know who is responsible ... state or central govt.

Regarding Bihar, it was always close... in fact jdu-rjd were ahead till last month.... when ncp withdrew and now after sp withdrawal and all but certain mim foray. ... no chance in he'll that nda won't cross 122.... only thing left to be seen is whether BJP gets 120 alone or not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Bhagwant Mann's audio clip on outburst against Arvind Kejriwal goes viral*

Vishal Rambani, Hindustan Times, Patiala
| 
Updated: Sep 07, 2015 12:27 IST





*Sangrur MP Bhagwant Mann. HT Photo*

3
118
Share1
An audio clip catching Sangrur's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) MP Bhagwant Mann in an outburst against the party's top brass has gone viral on the social media.


In this four-minute part of a telephonic conversation from the eve of the oath-taking ceremony of Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal, the comedian-turned-politician on a "Punjab Jodo (Connect Punjab)" campaign these days is heard discussing party national convener's "dictatorial attitude" with Patiala MP Dr Dharamvira Gandhi, who has been suspended recently from the party along with Fatehgarh Sahib counterpart Harinder Singh Khalsa for holding the same opinion. Mann has supported their suspension and even suggested that they, or for that matter any dissenting leader, be expelled.

Mann, who claims these days that "the party is supreme", is heard in the audio saying: "There was no magic in the AAP. We (Mann, Dr Gandhi and Faridkot MP Sadhu Singh) won (our Lok Sabha seats) because of our personal charisma." He is convincing Dr Gandhi that he will ask Kejriwal to let the Punjab AAP decide its leader.

It is the timing of the audio's coming into public domain that has embarrassed Mann, since he is on a statewide mission for the party. In the clip, the motor-mouth MP is targeting party leaders such as HS Phoolka, Sucha Singh Chhotepur and Harinder Singh Khalsa as well and is annoyed by the way the party's central leadership functions. "Had there been any AAP magic, Jyoti Mann (Jalandhar), Himmat Singh Shergill (Anandpur Sahib) and Phoolka (Ludhiana) would also have won (their Lok Sabha contests). It is not the AAP but my standing as a star artist, Dr Gandhi's social work, and Sadhu Singh's contribution to Malwa that have won," Mann is heard before he instigates Dr Gandhi to join him in telling Kejriwal that "Punjab is not a Delhi where your experiments would work and where you could impose a leadership".

He says the central leadership needs to empower the party's MPs to select own teams "to set things right in Punjab". However, he refused to take Khalsa along, saying he was Phoolka's man working to capture the party by promoting protégés.

My voice indeed, says Dr Gandhi

Dr Gandhi confirms that it's his voice in the clip and it is from the day before Kejriwal was sworn-in as Delhi CM. However, he denied any role in leaking the audio. "Maybe some intelligence agency leaked it. I am a clear-hearted man, not into recording telephonic conversations as some AAP leaders are," he said.

He claimed he had even forgotten about this chat. "But it's true that Mann was miffed and he had called me to request that I joined him in demanding autonomy for the Punjab unit. I stick to that demand but he has backtracked and become a puppet in Kejriwal's hands," said Dr Gandhi.

Going through a divorce, Mann had said that "in the choice between family and Punjab, I chose Punjab". "The truth has come out now, that he betrayed not only his family but also Punjab, for instead for standing up for its pride, he preferred to bow before Kejriwal," said Dr Gandhi, advising Mann to "do some soul-searching".

Mann didn't respond to repeated telephone calls meant to seek his comments on the audio clip.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/639450913497722882

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

@Juggernautjatt 
LMLA saab di navi cassette suni 22 ji?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

Soumitra said:


> *Bhagwant Mann's audio clip on outburst against Arvind Kejriwal goes viral*
> 
> Vishal Rambani, Hindustan Times, Patiala
> |
> Updated: Sep 07, 2015 12:27 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sangrur MP Bhagwant Mann. HT Photo*
> 
> 3
> 118
> Share1
> An audio clip catching Sangrur's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) MP Bhagwant Mann in an outburst against the party's top brass has gone viral on the social media.
> 
> 
> In this four-minute part of a telephonic conversation from the eve of the oath-taking ceremony of Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal, the comedian-turned-politician on a "Punjab Jodo (Connect Punjab)" campaign these days is heard discussing party national convener's "dictatorial attitude" with Patiala MP Dr Dharamvira Gandhi, who has been suspended recently from the party along with Fatehgarh Sahib counterpart Harinder Singh Khalsa for holding the same opinion. Mann has supported their suspension and even suggested that they, or for that matter any dissenting leader, be expelled.
> 
> Mann, who claims these days that "the party is supreme", is heard in the audio saying: "There was no magic in the AAP. We (Mann, Dr Gandhi and Faridkot MP Sadhu Singh) won (our Lok Sabha seats) because of our personal charisma." He is convincing Dr Gandhi that he will ask Kejriwal to let the Punjab AAP decide its leader.
> 
> It is the timing of the audio's coming into public domain that has embarrassed Mann, since he is on a statewide mission for the party. In the clip, the motor-mouth MP is targeting party leaders such as HS Phoolka, Sucha Singh Chhotepur and Harinder Singh Khalsa as well and is annoyed by the way the party's central leadership functions. "Had there been any AAP magic, Jyoti Mann (Jalandhar), Himmat Singh Shergill (Anandpur Sahib) and Phoolka (Ludhiana) would also have won (their Lok Sabha contests). It is not the AAP but my standing as a star artist, Dr Gandhi's social work, and Sadhu Singh's contribution to Malwa that have won," Mann is heard before he instigates Dr Gandhi to join him in telling Kejriwal that "Punjab is not a Delhi where your experiments would work and where you could impose a leadership".
> 
> He says the central leadership needs to empower the party's MPs to select own teams "to set things right in Punjab". However, he refused to take Khalsa along, saying he was Phoolka's man working to capture the party by promoting protégés.
> 
> My voice indeed, says Dr Gandhi
> 
> Dr Gandhi confirms that it's his voice in the clip and it is from the day before Kejriwal was sworn-in as Delhi CM. However, he denied any role in leaking the audio. "Maybe some intelligence agency leaked it. I am a clear-hearted man, not into recording telephonic conversations as some AAP leaders are," he said.
> 
> He claimed he had even forgotten about this chat. "But it's true that Mann was miffed and he had called me to request that I joined him in demanding autonomy for the Punjab unit. I stick to that demand but he has backtracked and become a puppet in Kejriwal's hands," said Dr Gandhi.
> 
> Going through a divorce, Mann had said that "in the choice between family and Punjab, I chose Punjab". "The truth has come out now, that he betrayed not only his family but also Punjab, for instead for standing up for its pride, he preferred to bow before Kejriwal," said Dr Gandhi, advising Mann to "do some soul-searching".
> 
> Mann didn't respond to repeated telephone calls meant to seek his comments on the audio clip.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640838427701678080
Meanwhile Nitish and Lalu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640838427701678080
> Meanwhile Nitish and Lalu
> 
> View attachment 254538



Looks like Mulayam & modi made a deal


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Looks like Mulayam & modi made a deal



yea, they met on Aug 27nth


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> @The Huskar Tarun Gogoi’s Blued Eyed Boy Joins BJP’s Assam Unit | Swarajya


Congress is very jittery nowadays in Assam.If they don't provide flood relief and win people's sympathy immediately,they tend to lose a significantamount of their core vote bank population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

BTW , where is congress getting all those RS seats from ? they only have Karnataka and N.E states right ?


----------



## IndoCarib

CPM in soup over ‘crucifixion’ of Sree Narayana Guru | The Indian Express

In a bid to reduce the attention on Janmashtami pageants organised by Sangh Parivar, the CPI(M) had taken out processions in several parts of the state. In one such procession held at Taliparamba in Kannur, the party had presented a tableau showing that the Guru being crucified by two persons.

The tableau had created outrage from the Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana (SNDP) Yogam, a powerful Ezhava organisation in the state. The issue has also embarrassed the CPI(M) at a time the party is trying to retain its main Ezhava vote bank. *The very purpose of conducting processions on Sri Krishna Jayanti under the pretext of Onam celebrations was to spoil the chances of BJP winning over the Ezhavas.* 

- See more at: CPM in soup over ‘crucifixion’ of Sree Narayana Guru | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> CPM in soup over ‘crucifixion’ of Sree Narayana Guru | The Indian Express
> 
> In a bid to reduce the attention on Janmashtami pageants organised by Sangh Parivar, the CPI(M) had taken out processions in several parts of the state. In one such procession held at Taliparamba in Kannur, the party had presented a tableau showing that the Guru being crucified by two persons.
> 
> The tableau had created outrage from the Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana (SNDP) Yogam, a powerful Ezhava organisation in the state. The issue has also embarrassed the CPI(M) at a time the party is trying to retain its main Ezhava vote bank. *The very purpose of conducting processions on Sri Krishna Jayanti under the pretext of Onam celebrations was to spoil the chances of BJP winning over the Ezhavas.*
> 
> - See more at: CPM in soup over ‘crucifixion’ of Sree Narayana Guru | The Indian Express




Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> CPM in soup over ‘crucifixion’ of Sree Narayana Guru | The Indian Express
> 
> In a bid to reduce the attention on Janmashtami pageants organised by Sangh Parivar, the CPI(M) had taken out processions in several parts of the state. In one such procession held at Taliparamba in Kannur, the party had presented a tableau showing that the Guru being crucified by two persons.
> 
> The tableau had created outrage from the Sree Narayana Dharma Paripalana (SNDP) Yogam, a powerful Ezhava organisation in the state. The issue has also embarrassed the CPI(M) at a time the party is trying to retain its main Ezhava vote bank. *The very purpose of conducting processions on Sri Krishna Jayanti under the pretext of Onam celebrations was to spoil the chances of BJP winning over the Ezhavas.*
> 
> - See more at: CPM in soup over ‘crucifixion’ of Sree Narayana Guru | The Indian Express



seriously, I think congressi's and Marxists are destined to be doomed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Drought staring at Telangana - The Hindu 








Not withstanding the intermittent spells of scattered rain in five districts,* the Government of Telangana has come to a preliminary assessment that rain-fed crops cultivated in over 10 lakh hectares in the State this kharif season would pile on losses on the farming community, owing to moisture stress caused by prolonged dry spells.*

“*A drought-like situation is prevailing in most parts of Mahabubnagar, Medak, Nizamabad, Karimnagar and Ranga Reddy districts and a few parts of Nalgonda, Warangal and Adilabad districts. Over 50 per cent of the rain-fed crops cultivated in the set of first five districts are affected badly due to moisture stress including withering,*” a senior official in the Agriculture Department told _The Hindu_ on Sunday.

However, the State Government is not in a position to send any report to the Centre seeking relief in the form of input subsidy to the farmers who, in all likelihood, are on the brink of sustaining loss of even investment made on cultivation. The Disaster Management Committee headed by a senior Revenue Department official would be in a position to send a report only in November, by when the crop cutting experiments, if any, would get completed, the official sources stated.

The problem would not be just about the loss to be suffered by the farming community in terms of amount spent of cultivation of crops but drinking water, fodder and wage employment would be bigger issues.

The statistics of rainfall would not reflect the ground reality as the impact of rain-deficit will vary from area to area and crop to crop.

“By all means, production of foodgrains is likely to be affected badly since cultivation of paddy, which comprises more than 50 per cent (10.59 lakh hectares) of total foodgrain (20.65 lakh ha) cultivation in kharif, is just about one-third (5.26 lakh ha)of the normal extent till September first week and less than 50 per cent for the season,” the senior official explained. The officials stated that more than 3.5 lakh paddy cultivated this season was under borewells.

Further, cultivation of pulses was also down by about one-lakh hectares, the sources said adding that the District Collectors were asked to send reports to the State Government in a fortnight’s time about the situation including condition of crops, drinking water, fodder and others for planning relief measures from its side.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is NOT good news, already farmer suicides in Telangana are already quite high compared to the rest of the nation despite the farm loan waiver undertaken by TG sarkar to help poor farmers! & now they will continue to increase because of the drought, am personally praying for a miracle

KCR in China. What About Us, Come Listen, Plead Farmers

A sing-song mourning ritual punctuated by shrill wails rents the air in the villages of the Medak district of Telangana as virtually every day this week, at least half a dozen farmer suicides have been reported from the rural part of the state.

*Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao's departure on 8th September for a China tour on a private jet hired for Rs. 2 crores sits in sharp contrast with families devastated by drought for the second year in a row.


"There is not even a word of reassurance. The Chief Minister is not even talking about the crisis,'' *said Puliraju, a school teacher who has been meticulously recording farmer suicide deaths in Medak district for the last 10 years.

In the 15 months since its existence as a state, *Telangana has officially reported 409 farmer suicides. Other reports and inquiries put that number at over 1,400.*




40-year-old Kishtaiah hung himself in Pirlapally village of Telangana.

"But the government did not even declare drought last year. And they have failed to prepare for what is a recurring crisis,'' agriculture scientist GV Ramanjaneyulu points out.

*We visit Pirlapally in Medak district, hardly eight kilometres from the Chief Minister's sprawling farmhouse. On Wednesday, 40-year-old Kishtaiah hung himself in this village, one of nine farmers in the state who chose to end their lives that day.*

Nalla Andal, a cotton farmer with two acres of land, says the Chief Minister should be here, among his people, to hear their concerns. 

"He is going all over the world but won't come here to see how we are living and dying,'' she says angrily.

Most farmers in Telangana sow cotton - a high-risk crop as seeds, fertilisers and pesticides are expensive but it needs much less water than paddy and is hardier than maize.

"We got spurious seeds which didn't grow well. We have got no insurance either. We have to take what the sahukar (Moneylender with ancillary services ) gives,'' says Mallesham, a farmer in his 30s.

Farmers say that they are already struggling with loans they couldn't pay back because last year's crop failed. 

"The heart can take only so much," says Kanakkamma, a 28-year-old from Thimmapur. "We farmers are in such deep distress that people are killing themselves in every village. We thought our chief minister would come to our help. He must. He hasn't done so far.''
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 

Is this the Bangaru Telangana KCR was talking about?? He is doing an average job overall & can do much better, but first he has to do something to save our farmers!
It seems we have to plead with the centre for some sort of help for our farmers or some package for some backward districts of TG if we have no money

Here is a FP comment by a Telanganite(most of it is accurate & not all of it)

Non-Achievements of KCR for his Bangaru Telangana (these are only a few):

1. Changed 3 houses in less than 6 months of coming to power in the name of vaastu+superstition, changed his convoy thrice in the last 1 year in the name of vaastu too
2. Tried to shift Secretariat to a new building in the name of vaastu. Backtracked after opposition from all the sections.
3. *Tried to bulldoze the Osmania hospital saying its in dilapidated stage. But experts from Bangalore surveyed and reported that it will be safe for another 100 years and suggested only minor repairs. *
4.* On air, announced that Telangana is rich state with 15000 crore surplus budget and second only to Gujrat in the country and asked AP to not try to compete with them. Within 2 months he started asking center for funds.*
5. Metro was supposed to be started in March 2015 and all stages supposed to be completed by 2017. But because of his sickular+votebank policies he asked the alignment in 2 routes and still there is no alternative routes. L&T threatened to pull out because of all these politics.
6. He had to sent his officers and ministers to foreign to study about cleanliness. Under Chandrababu naidu (CBN), Hyderabad won clean city award for 3 years.
7. Blaming TDP (which ruled long back 1995-2004) for power crisis in Telangana.
8. Blaming Congress for farmers issues even after 15 months into power.
9. *Wanted to sell cheap liquor and even his ministers held a press conference with liquor bottles on display to media. Few days back he had to take back that proposal due to opposition from all sections of people and especially from women.*
10. One day he says AP govt and CBN not giving power to Telangana despite getting 56% of power from AP. Next month he said we dont want power from AP, but still continues to take it..
11. Telangana has to pay power dues of more than 1100 crores to AP in the last one year. Rich state does not pay the money to poor state despite using the power.
12. Hundreds of farmers suicides in the last 1 year.
13. *Asks farmers to not go for paddy fields citing less water and power availability. After few days announces that he is able to supply continuous power to entire state* (Obviously farmers did not even started crops).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640903833938325504

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Drought staring at Telangana - The Hindu



Isn't Maharashtra also facing Drought ?


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Isn't Maharashtra also facing Drought ?


Yes,but Maha. has am excellent CM+representation at center, TG has none of them..

& On the contrary, KCR won't hesitate to blame CBN,AP or Congress for this problem or even Modi when the time comes..

Unlike Fadnavis..

Let's hope that the drought passes with minimal damage carried out to the entire nation!!

EDIT1:- @Star Wars 
maharashtra drought - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Rahul Gandhi: The 'official liquidator' of the Congress party? | Business Standard On The Beat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Watching the OROP discussions on TV makes me think that the govt. actually made a terrible mistake in announcing OROP. Very few folks with gratitude are shown and almost everyone else seems to find a fault in it.


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> Rahul Gandhi: The 'official liquidator' of the Congress party? | Business Standard On The Beat



Just proves Rahul Gandhi is a Modi Bhakt ....... he too is working towards a Congress Mukt Bharat 



indiatester said:


> Watching the OROP discussions on TV makes me think that the govt. actually made a terrible mistake in announcing OROP. Very few folks with gratitude are shown and almost everyone else seems to find a fault in it.



That is what happens when you let a matter drag for too long. 

You either die a hero or live long enough to become the villain. Sadly common sense is not so common.


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> That is what happens when you let a matter drag for too long.
> You either die a hero or live long enough to become the villain. Sadly common sense is not so common.



Not really true, that is how the media represents it. I personally know a lot of armymen who are very happy and appreciative about this..Lets not get swayed by TV debates...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> Not really true, that is how the media represents it. I personally know a lot of armymen who are very happy and appreciative about this..Lets not get swayed by TV debates...



Old men tend to be a lot more UNHAPPY and grumpy than Happy. You don't nee to hear TV debates to recognize this fact of life


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> Old men tend to be a lot more UNHAPPY and grumpy than Happy. You don't nee to hear TV debates to recognize this fact of life



Most are old men my dad know personally, besides several army personal on twitter are very critical of LT. Gen Satbir Singh and appreciative or govt.

Arnab attacking Gandhi family on Times now !!


----------



## IndoCarib

For Congress, BJP's Taunt: OROP Means One Rahul One Priyanka

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> For Congress, BJP's Taunt: OROP Means One Rahul One Priyanka




Its actually a good strategy, ridicule them to such an extent voters look at them as jokers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bihar elections: Six Left parties project a new front

This is getting more & more one sided in NDA's favour. Too many secular parties...not enough seculars! 

@Star Wars @ranjeet @Marxist @Nair saab @saurav

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Bihar elections: Six Left parties project a new front
> 
> This is getting more & more one sided in NDA's favour. Too many secular parties...not enough secularis!
> 
> @Star Wars @ranjeet @Marxist @Nair saab @saurav



Is somebody Brainwashing these parties into nuking themselves ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

Star Wars said:


> Is somebody Brainwashing these parties into nuking themselves ?



This is too good for the BJP to have not had a hand working in the shadows. Actually, I hope they did. Needs to be replicated in other states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Is somebody Brainwashing these parties into nuking themselves ?


Looks that way. Mulayam pulling out of the coalition, so did NCP, now conglomerate of left parties throwing themselves into the mix...& to add cherry on top you have Owaisi still contemplating to fight on his own. They are giving Bihar in a platter to the BJP.. & Nitish will be left on his own to pick up the pieces. Even Laloo won't be there to watch his back once elections are done & dusted... In fact Laloo will blame Nitish for his loss..mark my words!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks that way. Mulayam pulling out of the coalition, so did NCP, now conglomerate of left parties throwing themselves into the mix...& to add cherry on top you have Owaisi still contemplating to fight on his own. They are giving Bihar in a platter to the BJP.. & Nitish will be left on his own to pick up the pieces. Even Laloo won't be there to watch his back once elections are done & dusted... In fact Laloo will blame Nitish for his loss..mark my words!



Whats Surprising is Mulayam has been close to Modi for some time now. I wonder if this all a part of Congress(and their Lackies) Mukt Bharat..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Whats Surprising is Mulayam has been close to Modi for some time now. I wonder if this all a part of Congress(and their Lackies) Mukt Bharat..


Mulayam will always choose to be on the right side of central govt & those who control CBI. That's how UPA controlled both Mulayam & Mayawati, like couple of puppets on strings. There is so much internal contradiction within those two UP parties...they can't afford to be on the wrong side of those who control power at the centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Does India too need to do it ??

Govt won’t spare errant seminaries, ulema told - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


----------



## magudi

SURYA-1 said:


> Does India too need to do it ??
> 
> Govt won’t spare errant seminaries, ulema told - Pakistan - DAWN.COM




Nope


----------



## Soumitra

magudi said:


> Nope


Why? Are they all saints?


----------



## Roybot

Saw this on twitter , can the malyali folks here translate?


----------



## Marxist

Roybot said:


> Saw this on twitter , can the malyali folks here translate?



Translation : Hindu's will give fitting reply to CPI (M) for Insulting Sri Narayana gurudevan on Lord Naryans (Janmashtami) birthday

On topic Vinaasha kaale vipareetha buddhi ,CPI(M)'s Kannur lobby is destroying the party


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks that way. Mulayam pulling out of the coalition, so did NCP, now conglomerate of left parties throwing themselves into the mix...& to add cherry on top you have Owaisi still contemplating to fight on his own. They are giving Bihar in a platter to the BJP.. & Nitish will be left on his own to pick up the pieces. Even Laloo won't be there to watch his back once elections are done & dusted... In fact Laloo will blame Nitish for his loss..mark my words!





Star Wars said:


> Whats Surprising is Mulayam has been close to Modi for some time now. I wonder if this all a part of Congress(and their Lackies) Mukt Bharat..





Nicky G said:


> This is too good for the BJP to have not had a hand working in the shadows. Actually, I hope they did. Needs to be replicated in other states.



@ranjeet @Marxist @Makaramarma @Roybot @magudi 


I think you people are giving BJP more credit than it deserves. Barring NCP, I don't think that any other development is BJP's doing.

The way I read this situation is that

1. SP is actively trying to sabotage all three, Congress RJD and JD(U). Mulayam here seem to be playing for bigger stakes, ie becoming sole leader of Yadavs. RJD has been out of power for so long that if Secular Mahagathbandhan loses, it would dissolve.

During JD(U)+BJP first term in Bihar, RJD at least was part of UPA in center and does have some patronage to distribute. Now it has been practically out of power for for 5 years and a loss would mean that it could not sustain its patronage structure, and being a non-ideological party, it would see a large exit of leaders.

JD(U) is in a sorrier state. Whether it wins or lose, there is not much future for JD(U) or Nitish. Unlike RJD, it does not have a large vote bank, neither is Nitish Kumar a charismatic leader. He is what Sushil Modi would be with Media support.He only has his track record which he has to share with BJP. Even if secular mahagathbandhan wins, Lalu would be puppetmaster of that gathbandhan with an emasculated Nitish being a rubber stamp.He is finished either in this term, or in next.

Less said about Congress, better it is. The 50 seats allocated to congress ,if they have non-Muslim majority, would be a steal, if BJP tries hard on them and get its arithmetic correct. Also I don't think Mulayam or Pawar like Italvi madam.

Mulayam may be looking for BJP vs SP contest in next election, instead of BJP vs Congress.

2. Left ,irrespective of all its rhetoric, was never comfortable with backward class leaders. It has some base in Dalits,who are in adversarial relation with Yadavs (this is pretty much the same story in whole of India. People harp upon Brahmin vs Dalits, while on ground it is mostly OBC vs Dalit)

3. NCP may have an understanding with BJP, though it too may have broken loose due to paltry 3 seats being offered. NCP is not a recognized brand in Bihar and is dependent on its MLAs completely. If it refuses ticket to a worthy candidate, it dies on that seat with no chance of revival.

4. In my opinion, if MIM contests, it would contest only on selective seats, least it be branded as B team of BJP. There are seats in Bihar which have muslim majority. On those seats, even a total Hindu mobilization would yield zlich for Hindus. MIM in my opinion would focus on and win from Muslim seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Translation : Hindu's will give fitting reply to CPI (M) for Insulting Sri Narayana gurudevan on Lord Naryans (Janmashtami) birthday
> 
> On topic Vinaasha kaale vipareetha buddhi ,CPI(M)'s Kannur lobby is destroying the party


Heard 3 Kerala BJP sanghis were arrested for vandalizing a 'Guru Deva' statue at Thalasherry??

..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Heard 3 Kerala BJP sanghis were arrested for vandalizing a 'Guru Deva' statue at Thalasherry??
> 
> ..



Ya BJP accuse CPI(M) is behind this and CPI (M) accuses BJP ...also I heard few x'ians were arrested for vandalizing their Churches in Mangalore and Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Ya BJP accuse CPI(M) is behind this and CPI (M) accuses BJP ...also I heard few x'ians were arrested for vandalizing their Churches in Mangalore and Delhi


Accusing each other is natural ...But in this case you were caught by the investigation team with clear evidence...
Those were konkani Christians,nothing to do with us..We are talking about Kerala


----------



## Makaramarma

Cry.me.a.River said:


> @ranjeet @Marxist @Makaramarma @Roybot @magudi
> 
> 
> I think you people are giving BJP more credit than it deserves. Barring NCP, I don't think that any other development is BJP's doing.
> 
> The way I read this situation is that
> 
> 1. SP is actively trying to sabotage all three, Congress RJD and JD(U). Mulayam here seem to be playing for bigger stakes, ie becoming sole leader of Yadavs. RJD has been out of power for so long that if Secular Mahagathbandhan loses, it would dissolve.
> 
> During JD(U)+BJP first term in Bihar, RJD at least was part of UPA in center and does have some patronage to distribute. Now it has been practically out of power for for 5 years and a loss would mean that it could not sustain its patronage structure, and being a non-ideological party, it would see a large exit of leaders.
> 
> JD(U) is in a sorrier state. Whether it wins or lose, there is not much future for JD(U) or Nitish. Unlike RJD, it does not have a large vote bank, neither is Nitish Kumar a charismatic leader. He is what Sushil Modi would be with Media support.He only has his track record which he has to share with BJP. Even if secular mahagathbandhan wins, Lalu would be puppetmaster of that gathbandhan with an emasculated Nitish being a rubber stamp.He is finished either in this term, or in next.
> 
> Less said about Congress, better it is. The 50 seats allocated to congress ,if they have non-Muslim majority, would be a steal, if BJP tries hard on them and get its arithmetic correct. Also I don't think Mulayam or Pawar like Italvi madam.
> 
> Mulayam may be looking for BJP vs SP contest in next election, instead of BJP vs Congress.
> 
> 2. Left ,irrespective of all its rhetoric, was never comfortable with backward class leaders. It has some base in Dalits,who are in adversarial relation with Yadavs (this is pretty much the same story in whole of India. People harp upon Brahmin vs Dalits, while on ground it is mostly OBC vs Dalit)
> 
> 3. NCP may have an understanding with BJP, though it too may have broken loose due to paltry 3 seats being offered. NCP is not a recognized brand in Bihar and is dependent on its MLAs completely. If it refuses ticket to a worthy candidate, it dies on that seat with no chance of revival.
> 
> 4. In my opinion, if MIM contests, it would contest only on selective seats, least it be branded as B team of BJP. There are seats in Bihar which have muslim majority. On those seats, even a total Hindu mobilization would yield zlich for Hindus. MIM in my opinion would focus on and win from Muslim seats.



I am pretty certain its BJP game plan to use SP and NCP against the mahaThugBandan. Also to encourage MIM to stake its claim. 

NCP & SP are one of the most corrupt parties in India. CBI must be having a room full of cases and proof against them.



mooppan said:


> Accusing each other is natural ...But in this case you were caught by the investigation team with clear evidence...
> Those were konkani Christians,nothing to do with us..We are talking about Kerala



What credibility does the kerala police have ? ....especially in political matters.


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Accusing each other is natural ...But in this case you were caught by the investigation team with clear evidence...
> Those were konkani Christians,nothing to do with us..We are talking about Kerala



What are the clear evidences ? all three were released ,police took them to custody for questioning....CPI(M) has a dubious past history of destroying Gurudeva statues after SN college strike and they need some thing to divert attention from that Gurudeva mocking tableau,This statue was placed inside CPI(M) owned club ,some one took this statue and broke it in public road ,so every reasons to suspect CPI (M) hand behind it

In Church attacks pro Hindu outfits were blamed first and the real culprits arrested later ,....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Congress to continue with Sonia Gandhi as party president, Rahul as vice-president for time being - The Economic Times


Why!!.....I want Rahul to be President

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Congress to continue with Sonia Gandhi as party president, Rahul as vice-president for time being - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> Why!!.....I want Rahul to be President


haha..Pappu fir se fail ho gaya? 

No amount of repackaging is going to turn this man around! Congis should give up on this lad for good!


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> What are the clear evidences ? all three were released ,police took them to custody for questioning....CPI(M) has a dubious past history of destroying Gurudeva statues after SN college strike and they need some thing to divert attention from that Gurudeva mocking tableau,This statue was placed inside CPI(M) owned club ,some one took this statue and broke it in public road ,so every reasons to suspect CPI (M) hand behind it
> 
> In Church attacks pro Hindu outfits were blamed first and the real culprits arrested later ,....



They were released on bail...
Its hard to believe any foul play of CPM behind this incident,specially when panchayat election is very nearer .. ..Eezhavas are their traditional major vote bank...I don't think they will do this stupidity to hurt their sentiments especially in this current scenario when there is a continuous flow of Eezhavas to BJP fold. Tabloid incident was just a misunderstanding/misinterpretation..Thankz to leftist hating Kerala medias...If anyone benefits from this its none other than BJP..


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641162990775963648

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> They were released on bail...
> Its hard to believe any foul play of CPM behind this incident,specially when panchayat election is very nearer .. ..Eezhavas are their traditional major vote bank...I don't think they will do this stupidity to hurt their sentiments especially in this current scenario when there is a continuous flow of Eezhavas to BJP fold. Tabloid incident was just a misunderstanding/misinterpretation..Thankz to leftist hating Kerala medias...If anyone benefits from this its none other than BJP..



Definitely CPI (M) is the prime suspect ,They have a habbit of playing victim card to divert attention from dominant issues in past also... They used Anish Rajan murder issue to Counter TP Chandrashekran's brutual assassination ,Thats why SNDP or other Ezhavas are not buying this .....Tableau incident give ammunition for BJP and SNDP and We utilized it extremely well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641195810097487872

IS this true ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641195810097487872
> 
> IS this true ??



Yes on Papers


----------



## Marxist

VSDP a Nadar Caste organization to Cooperate with BJP in the upcomming local body elections
ബിജെപിയുമായി സഹകരിക്കാന്‍ വിഎസ്ഡിപി തീരുമാനം | Braveindia News.com|Malayalam News, Malayalam E-News Paper,Latest Kerala news on Articles, sports, Cinema, Economics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Viny said:


> Yes on Papers



what do you mean "on papers" ?


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> Ya BJP accuse CPI(M) is behind this and CPI (M) accuses BJP ...also I heard few x'ians were arrested for vandalizing their Churches in Mangalore and Delhi





mooppan said:


> Accusing each other is natural ...But in this case you were caught by the investigation team with clear evidence...
> Those were konkani Christians,nothing to do with us..We are talking about Kerala


Just curious!!!!
Why are you guys always at each other's throats???


----------



## Marxist

levina said:


> Just curious!!!!
> Why are you guys always at each other's throats???



Due to our political differences ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> Due to our political differences ...


Is that it??
You guyz are always ready to split and slice each.
I hope someday you'll get over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> You guyz are always ready to split and slice each.



Did you forget me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641195810097487872
> 
> IS this true ??



At least on papers


----------



## Marxist

*Swarajya-5Forty3 Pre-Poll Survey: Neck To Neck In Bihar*

Swarajya-5Forty3 Pre-Poll Survey: Neck To Neck In Bihar | Swarajya


----------



## Rau

*Banistan": Four-day meat ban in Mumbai sparks outrage*


----------



## magudi

Rau said:


> *Banistan": Four-day meat ban in Mumbai sparks outrage*



Outrage my foot this goes all the way back to 94 even when NCP-Cong were in power , where was the outrage back then ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640940092761071616

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> *Swarajya-5Forty3 Pre-Poll Survey: Neck To Neck In Bihar*
> Swarajya-5Forty3 Pre-Poll Survey: Neck To Neck In Bihar | Swarajya



They have given at least 50 out of the 100 seats he is campaigning to Lalu


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Definitely CPI (M) is the prime suspect ,They have a habbit of playing victim card to divert attention from dominant issues in past also... They used Anish Rajan murder issue to Counter TP Chandrashekran's brutual assassination ,Thats why SNDP or other Ezhavas are not buying this .....Tableau incident give ammunition for BJP and SNDP and We utilized it extremely well


Actually its a great blessing for us..There was a slight chance for LDF in the coming election..now its almost over..Want a Christian CM next term too..


----------



## Star Wars

Bihar: Thanks to Lalu Prasad Yadav, BJP-led NDA may sweep the polls - Firstpost

_In July, most of the bets were on a close contest; the bookies gave NDA and Nitish-plus around 110 each. But, the punters now seem to be favouring a clear majority for the NDA, giving it around 135 seats, JD (U) 40-42, RJD 33-35 and relegating Congress to single digits._

@Tridibans Sahi Bola....
This coming from Sandipan Sharma.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> VSDP a Nadar Caste organization to Cooperate with BJP in the upcomming local body elections
> ബിജെപിയുമായി സഹകരിക്കാന്‍ വിഎസ്ഡിപി തീരുമാനം | Braveindia News.com|Malayalam News, Malayalam E-News Paper,Latest Kerala news on Articles, sports, Cinema, Economics


VSDP is an organizations for Hindu nadars only...Christian Nadars are numerically stronger than Hindu nadars in Kerala(if i am not wrong)..MLA's like George(Parashala),Selvaraj(neyatinkara) are Christian nadars..


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Bihar: Thanks to Lalu Prasad Yadav, BJP-led NDA may sweep the polls - Firstpost
> 
> _In July, most of the bets were on a close contest; the bookies gave NDA and Nitish-plus around 110 each. But, the punters now seem to be favouring a clear majority for the NDA, giving it around 135 seats, JD (U) 40-42, RJD 33-35 and relegating Congress to single digits._
> 
> @Tridibans Sahi Bola....
> This coming from Sandipan Sharma.....



My favourite writer there is Ajaz Ashraf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> My favourite writer there is Ajaz Ashraf



Read the article, the guy is literally bleeding from his heart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Whats with this Sonam Kapoor , her background anyone ?


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Whats with this Sonam Kapoor , her background anyone ?



Alia Bhatt 2.0......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> Alia Bhatt 2.0......


 

she thought misogyny is another fancy term for meat ban 

Sonam Kapoor gets trolled for tweet on Mumbai meat ban and misogyny - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Did you forget me ?


Yes I forgot you. 


You $$@&&$$$ how can I forget a guy who brainwashes me on and off the forum??? 



magudi said:


> Whats with this Sonam Kapoor , her background anyone ?


Kapoor khandaaaan. 


IndoCarib said:


> she thought misogyny is another fancy term for meat ban
> 
> Sonam Kapoor gets trolled for tweet on Mumbai meat ban and misogyny - Firstpost


Ooopsiieeee!
Hehehe

Her English isn't bad...I think it's her autocorrect that's to be blamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> she thought misogyny is another fancy term for meat ban
> 
> Sonam Kapoor gets trolled for tweet on Mumbai meat ban and misogyny - Firstpost



ShivAroor trawled her like a baws

But this is not the first time I've seen her cribbing that's why i asked , is she some AAPian like Shruti Seth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

JanjaWeed said:


> haha..Pappu fir se fail ho gaya?
> 
> No amount of repackaging is going to turn this man around! Congis should give up on this lad for good!



Only AFTER Modi's second term

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> ShivAroor trawled her like a baws
> 
> But this is not the first time I've seen her cribbing that's why i asked , is she some AAPian like Shruti Seth



wow, she is replying to everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> wow, she is replying to everyone



Try your luck , i tried mine to no avail 

OTOH Congis and AApiyas have jooined hands on twitter for their anti-modi campaign so this much noise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> wow, she is replying to everyone



No too many films on hand, so have to please the Khans by making such "secular" noise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641257257154441216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Try your luck , i tried mine to no avail
> 
> OTOH Congis and AApiyas have jooined hands on twitter for their anti-modi campaign so this much noise



yea...she started ignoring after advice from Barkha Dutt


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Try your luck , i tried mine to no avail


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641257257154441216




why !!!???? 



levina said:


>



really though, when you read tweets like these there is an irresistible urge to troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> why !!!????
> 
> 
> 
> really though, when you read tweets like these there is an irresistible urge to troll


Secular patloon phat gayi


----------



## Samudra Manthan

magudi said:


> ShivAroor trawled her like a baws
> 
> But this is not the first time I've seen her cribbing that's why i asked , is she some AAPian like Shruti Seth



The whole Kapoor khandan is Sikular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> really though, when you read tweets like these there is an irresistible urge to troll


Sonam Kapoor is a loud mouth. I'm sure you'll get more such opportunities to troll her.


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> Sonam Kapoor is a loud mouth. I'm sure you'll get more such opportunities to troll her.



She is also a Budhu, she apparently cant understand sarcasm...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

levina said:


>



Look am generally a sane person and a hardcore Congi on twitter,esteemed member of #bhakthunters,followed by many elite seculars also but sometimes i loose my cool too


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641162990775963648




Actually it is quite sad .... Think about it... we were ruled by these morons for 10 years 

And people like Sonam Kapoor and Miss. Sheth are still living in their mansions worshipping the Italian madam


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Look am generally a sane person and a hardcore Congi on twitter,esteemed member of #bhakthunters,followed by many elite seculars also but sometimes i loose my cool too


Okay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> Actually it is quite sad .... Think about it... we were ruled by these morons for 10 years
> 
> And people like Sonam Kapoor and Miss. Sheth are still living in their mansions worshipping the Italian madam



Shruti Seth has certain compulsions by virtue of her being married to Danish Aslam .As far as Sonam is concerned guessing by her command over the language i guess she's just a misguided low IQ soul

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Go watch Tom Vadakkan on Times Now....guy is hillarious


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641283226925793281


Star Wars said:


> Go watch Tom Vadakkan on Times Now....guy is hillarious



BJP spokies are lame too ruins all debates especially Shaina and Patra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641283226925793281
> 
> 
> BJP spokies are lame too ruins all debates especially Shaina and Patra



Patra has been decent IMO, Nalin is pretty bad,...


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Patra has been decent IMO, Nalin is pretty bad,...



Shaina is the worst ,feel like slapping her everytime she opens her mouth


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Shaina is the worst ,feel like slapping her everytime she opens her mouth



One good thing with Smriti was when she spoke you could not hear anyone else...


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> One good thing with Smriti was when she spoke you could not hear anyone else...



Not just smriti , nirmala sitharaman, ravi shankar prasad all were awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

WATCH: Is The Dahi Handi India's Most Dangerous Festival?



Samudra Manthan said:


> WATCH: Is The Dahi Handi India's Most Dangerous Festival?



This after claiming Hindu temples were abusing elephants and seeking a ban on Temple elephants.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Not just smriti , nirmala sitharaman, ravi shankar prasad all were awesome



2 bad nirmala is gone, i really miss her debates. I remember once she almost got one of the congress female spokies to go to tears//

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

magudi said:


> Not just smriti , nirmala sitharaman, ravi shankar prasad all were awesome



I have heard people cribbing about Smirit when she was the spokesperson and then a lot of mud flung on Ravi Shankar Prasad too for being a softie and not taking a hard stand. In fact, rarely have I heard any BJP spokesperson not criticized except for Ms. Sitharaman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> WATCH: Is The Dahi Handi India's Most Dangerous Festival?
> This after claiming Hindu temples were abusing elephants and seeking a ban on Temple elephants.



Is their a ceiling to IQ level for journalists?


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Is their a ceiling to IQ level for journalists?



I do not think they need to worry about any ceiling. It is the floor that is lacking.


----------



## ranjeet

Mulayam Singh trolling Nitish. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641227273320861696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641227893146652672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641228214090645504

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Mulayam Singh trolling Nitish.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641227273320861696
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641227893146652672
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641228214090645504


I think Mulayam is hellbent on spoiling the party for Nitish & Laloo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

SMH 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641250369515884545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641250775960698881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641251808694812672


JanjaWeed said:


> I think Mulayam is hellbent on spoiling the party for Nitish & Laloo!


Lagta hai Neta ji ne mann bana liye bina seat wali cycle pe baithane ka Chandan babu ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

With eye on polls, grants given to 609 madrassas - The Times of India

Move to buy secular votes as if they were already not sold out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641467521434959873

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641467521434959873



Let us see, would be nice to have a firm date for joint session of parliament.


----------



## Star Wars

Spectre said:


> Let us see, would be nice to have a firm date for joint session of parliament.



was supposed to be announced in 2-3 days/ news from 2 days back...


----------



## SURYA-1

Model code of conduct to be enforced in Bihar Today .


----------



## Spectre

SURYA-1 said:


> Model code of conduct to be enforced in Bihar Today .



Lol, that is the funniest joke I have today. thanks brightened my. Moral code of conduct in Bihar elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641502621447114752


Spectre said:


> Lol, that is the funniest joke I have today. thanks brightened my. Moral code of conduct in Bihar elections



Election Commission of India

Election Commission of India's Model Code of Conduct - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Spectre

SURYA-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641502621447114752
> 
> 
> Election Commission of India
> 
> Election Commission of India's Model Code of Conduct - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Never mind, good luck to EC with enforcing that Model Code of Conduct. I expect plenty of fireworks.


----------



## SURYA-1

Election Commission to announce Bihar assembly poll dates today - The Times of India



Spectre said:


> Never mind, good luck to EC with enforcing that Model Code of Conduct. I expect plenty of fireworks.



I am Bihari and I know how it works nowadays.

So keep calm and your good luck with yourself.


----------



## Jason bourne

BREAKING | Cabinet gives nod for 6% DA hike for Central government employees, notification soon
LIVE: ibnlive.com/livetv/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> BREAKING | Cabinet gives nod for 6% DA hike for Central government employees, notification soon
> LIVE: ibnlive.com/livetv/



Highly convenient


----------



## Spectre

SURYA-1 said:


> Election Commission to announce Bihar assembly poll dates today - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> I am Bihari and I know how it works nowadays.
> 
> So keep calm and your good luck with yourself.



Thanks, likewise.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641523975814688768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641524831486214144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641525344529334272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641525918867943426

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641526341435678720

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641530722767925248
@Spectre as i said, number with govt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641528812241481729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641529258679009280

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641523975814688768
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641524831486214144
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641525344529334272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641525918867943426
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641526341435678720



This is a BAD BAD Idea  

'Green' energy makes farmers see red | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Star Wars

Makaramarma said:


> This is a BAD BAD Idea
> 
> 'Green' energy makes farmers see red | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



@Skull and Bones


----------



## Skull and Bones

Star Wars said:


> @Skull and Bones



Windmills driving away the monsoon? yeah, sounds legit. There was a republican retard, who proposed a similar line of argument in the US senate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

Star Wars said:


> @Skull and Bones



Don't bother, I have already had a debate on this long back. You can dig it up. I cannot keep repeating it every time.

To cut it short, Wind Mills create their own localized climate change and the report shows it can affect the monsoon pattern in India which is predominantly a Farming community and Economy.

Solar is a much better option for the moment. After which I would choose Nuclear over Wind Mills anyday.







Wind Turbines Create Their Own Clouds


----------



## Star Wars

Date of polls is Oct 12, 16, 28 , Nov 1 and Nov 5

Date of counting on 8th Nov. 12th Nov. election finishes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Five-phase Bihar polls from October 12: The Hindu - Mobile edition



Star Wars said:


> Date of polls is Oct 12, 16, 28 , Nov 1 and Nov 5
> 
> Date of counting on 8th Nov. 12th Nov. election finishes...



Third date is 20'th October.


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> Five-phase Bihar polls from October 12: The Hindu - Mobile edition
> 
> 
> 
> Third date is 20'th October.



is it ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641543470679654400


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641547503955894272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641547045774323713

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641547468019142656


----------



## Levina

@SarthakGanguly 
I saw this...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Any reason why Mahagadbandan is upset with 5 stage polls and NDA is not ?






too bad we won't see this again as EC has decided to add pics of the candidate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

BJP will be a 'force to reckon with' in Bihar assembly polls: Yogendra Yadav - Oneindia


Isse kya ho gaya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> Any reason why Mahagadbandan is upset with 5 stage polls and NDA is not ?
> 
> View attachment 255031
> 
> 
> too bad we won't see this again as EC has decided to add pics of the candidate


You gotta be kidding me. That really happened?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> @SarthakGanguly
> I saw this...
> 
> View attachment 255029


 Nothing will happen. Hindus themselves will look the other way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> You gotta be kidding me. That really happened?



yup and the congy guy still lost...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

The Bihar Story Part I: Only Nitish Kumar could've breached his fortress. And he did. - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

CVoter Opinion poll today, lets see what happens...



magudi said:


> The Bihar Story Part I: Only Nitish Kumar could've breached his fortress. And he did. - Firstpost



The guy is such an idiot, only if he had stuck with BJP he would have been powerful and in defeatable in Bihar. He has very good administrative skills but his ego ruined himself. No matter who wins BIhar, Nitish looses..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> CVoter Opinion poll today, lets see what happens...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is such an idiot, only if he had stuck with BJP he would have been powerful and in defeatable in Bihar. He has very good administrative skills but his ego ruined himself. No matter who wins BIhar, Nitish looses..



I am very happy that Nitish Kumar showed his true colors, many people were enamored with him previously and thought him to be viable alternative to Modi's Pro-Development plank.

His alliance with Lalu "Jungle Raj" Yadav have cured people of such delusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Spectre said:


> I am very happy that Nitish Kumar showed his true colors, many people were enamored with him previously and thought him to be viable alternative to Modi's Pro-Development plank.
> 
> His alliance with Lalu "Jungle Raj" Yadav have cured people of such delusions.



I believe he was during his first term interested in development and governance, then his Ego and Hate for Modi consumed him. Especially after 2014 elections where NItish was caste out of NDA. Nitish had hoped to be the PM by kissing up to the Advani Camp. But that did not happen and BJP threw him out and the elections result probably only shocked him further. Now he is in league with the Lalu and the Gandhi's of all people...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Bihar polls: Muslims will vote for BJP-led NDA, says RJD MP Taslimuddin - News18.com


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Bihar polls: Muslims will vote for BJP-led NDA, says RJD MP Taslimuddin - News18.com



Maybe a way of blackmailing to get his family members in politics...


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> yup and the congy guy still lost...



How? The numbers show Ajit Jogi got a few more hundred votes than the BJP guy.


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> How? The numbers show Ajit Jogi got a few more hundred votes than the BJP guy.



it says counting in progress at the top......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641469653039104000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

magudi said:


> Bihar polls: Muslims will vote for BJP-led NDA, says RJD MP Taslimuddin - News18.com



Sun can rise from west but this won't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

How many seats do you need to win Bihar ?


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> How many seats do you need to win Bihar ?



122/123 I guess


----------



## Fireurimagination

Star Wars said:


> How many seats do you need to win Bihar ?



Total 243 seats meaning majority would be 122 seats that is why BJP is looking to fight in atleast 160 seats


----------



## micky

now everyone predicting in BJP+


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641136887533404160


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641149513919500288Land pooling is a senseible alternative to Land acquistion by CBN  , here is an an article by Swaminathan about how CBN has worked around it
Naidu proves land pooling is better than land acquisition - TOI Blogs

_But even as arguments rage in New Delhi on the pros and cons of the 2013 act, Andhra Pradesh chief minister Chandrababu Naidu has found a way round the problem to build a new capital city on 34,000 acres of farmland. His strategy has been to make all farmers stakeholders in the new capital, so that they voluntarily “pool” their land with the city development agency. Once the city is developed in a decade, they will get back almost 30% of their pooled land as ultra-expensive city land. This enables them to see the new city as a road to prosperity, not deprivation 

" Other states must study Naidu’s example, and adapt pooling for their own use. The key to success is that the scheme is voluntary, and makes farmers stakeholders in development.

This is not just good politics, or a clever way to facilitate economic development. It is also ethical development. When governments deprive people forcibly of property, that is an act of aggrandisement that should be prohibited save in exceptional, unavoidable circumstances. The first priority must be to make all transactions voluntary.

Politicians cannot be expected to put ethics first. But Naidu has proved it possible to combine ethics, good politics and rapid development. Rarely does that happen." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641585466974806016
Jokers, what is their problem if AP removes TG from their textbooks?? Why fight for "independence" from AP in the first place??
& yes they should give the statues of AP's leaders back to AP.

By the way @magudi did u like that article of KCR I showed you

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641136887533404160




that land pooling model seems like a really good idea.. much better than the land bill...

As Land Bill runs out of steam; Centre to create model land leasing law for states - The Economic Times

IS this the same ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641628845007745026

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641628625851146240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641627087095230464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641626613155696640

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641628845007745026
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641628625851146240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641627087095230464
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641626613155696640



I stopped believing in these Survey's ever since Delhi and especially Bangalore mucipal election survey from them....


----------



## SURYA-1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


>



Best not to believe Cvoter...i have never seen them come accurate...Even if they say NDA will win majority i wont believe it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641623600215126016


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641628907087642624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641627760054538240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi
> 
> By the way @magudi did u like that article of KCR I showed you



It was intriguing had many things i thought i knew but never really knew

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Star Wars said:


> Best not to believe Cvoter...i have never seen them come accurate...Even if they say NDA will win majority i wont believe it...



What happened to Nelsons polls ??


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> What happened to Nelsons polls ??



What nelson ?


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641619816827088899


Star Wars said:


> What nelson ?





I thought they too were to publish opinion poll today.



Star Wars said:


> What nelson ?





I thought they too were to publish opinion poll today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> It was intriguing had many things i thought i knew but never really knew


Most of that arti


magudi said:


> It was intriguing had many things i thought i knew but never really knew


Agreed!! It confirmed what I largely suspected to be true & some things which I found out while reading this article could be closely inter-related with
1) what I already know & is confirmed to be true
2) What I think is right , but have no confirmation.

@woflchangze told me a LOT belonging to the above points & many of them got proved through this article!!
I recommend that as an observer of politics in the Telugu states you read his past posts on this thread+the discussions we had

More importantly, this article tells us a lot about the personality+opportunism+_parivar pyaar_ of the CM of TG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SURYA-1 said:


> I thought they too were to publish opinion poll today.



there was an ABP nelson survey in July which gave the same numbers, so either there has been no progress in Bihar from BJP's side which is hard to believe, or the whole survey is BOgus...


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Any reason why Mahagadbandan is upset with 5 stage polls and NDA is not ?
> 
> View attachment 255031
> 
> 
> too bad we won't see this again as EC has decided to add pics of the candidate



Nice move by EC



Star Wars said:


> Any reason why Mahagadbandan is upset with 5 stage polls and NDA is not ?
> 
> View attachment 255031
> 
> 
> too bad we won't see this again as EC has decided to add pics of the candidate



Nice move by EC



Darmashkian said:


> @magudi
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641136887533404160
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641149513919500288Land pooling is a senseible alternative to Land acquistion by CBN  , here is an an article by Swaminathan about how CBN has worked around it
> Naidu proves land pooling is better than land acquisition - TOI Blogs
> 
> _But even as arguments rage in New Delhi on the pros and cons of the 2013 act, Andhra Pradesh chief minister Chandrababu Naidu has found a way round the problem to build a new capital city on 34,000 acres of farmland. His strategy has been to make all farmers stakeholders in the new capital, so that they voluntarily “pool” their land with the city development agency. Once the city is developed in a decade, they will get back almost 30% of their pooled land as ultra-expensive city land. This enables them to see the new city as a road to prosperity, not deprivation
> 
> " Other states must study Naidu’s example, and adapt pooling for their own use. The key to success is that the scheme is voluntary, and makes farmers stakeholders in development.
> 
> This is not just good politics, or a clever way to facilitate economic development. It is also ethical development. When governments deprive people forcibly of property, that is an act of aggrandisement that should be prohibited save in exceptional, unavoidable circumstances. The first priority must be to make all transactions voluntary.
> 
> Politicians cannot be expected to put ethics first. But Naidu has proved it possible to combine ethics, good politics and rapid development. Rarely does that happen."
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641585466974806016
> Jokers, what is their problem if AP removes TG from their textbooks?? Why fight for "independence" from AP in the first place??
> & yes they should give the statues of AP's leaders back to AP.
> 
> By the way @magudi did u like that article of KCR I showed you



Both states need to stop behaving like children


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> Nice move by EC
> 
> 
> 
> Nice move by EC
> 
> 
> 
> Both states need to stop behaving like children


Blame TG, not AP..

CBN is being as restrained as possible, add to that he still has some of the TDP left in TG, what will he get by inciting tensions b/w both states when the first to suffer will be APites in Hyderabad+TG-TDP??

& the Centre is supposed to be the responsible parent in many such cases(& in many disputes according to the bill), but when the parent himself is scared of taking on a tantrum child(KCR), then the other child(CBN) will have to be prepared to defend itself from the other one..

TBH, the old grandparents (the courts)& some others of her generation(other consitituional bodies) are doing a better job at handling this tantrum child compared to the parents or the uncle(governor)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

@Tridibans Recent polls showing NItish Lalu Victory...


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

Most of the polls are predicting Lalu-Nitish victory. What say you?


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> @Tridibans Recent polls showing NItish Lalu Victory...



Which polls? Cvoter predicted 40 for BJP in Delhi.... after the elections, its exit polls showed 25-30 seats for BJP. 

In LS 2014, C-Voter gave BJP 225 seats. Same with Haryana/ Jharkhand where they didn't give BJP majority on its own.

Plus, most of these opinion polls were conducted in August. With split of SP and MIM entry, more and more momentum is shifting too BJP. Hence the dissatisfaction with RJD-JDU with an extended election (5 phases).

If Bihar had gone to polls in July, Bjp would have scored below 100. Today its advantage NDA. By the time MIM declares candidates and NDA decides on seat sharing, BJP + will be well ahead at around 135+.

Save this post of mine. October 8th I will be proved right.  I have an extended family in Bihar and many people who are doing the groundwork (lets say from govt. ) and I know what I am talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Blame TG, not AP..
> 
> CBN is being as restrained as possible, add to that he still has some of the TDP left in TG, what will he get by inciting tensions b/w both states when the first to suffer will be APites in Hyderabad+TG-TDP??
> 
> & the Centre is supposed to be the responsible parent in many such cases(& in many disputes according to the bill), but when the parent himself is scared of taking on a tantrum child(KCR), then the other child(CBN) will have to be prepared to defend itself from the other one..
> 
> TBH, the old grandparents (the courts)& some others of her generation(other consitituional bodies) are doing a better job at handling this tantrum child compared to the parents or the uncle(governor)



Compared to other splits like Bihar-Jharkhand & UP-Utthrakhand AP-TG split has been a mess



Tridibans said:


> Which polls? Cvoter predicted 40 for BJP in Delhi.... after the elections, its exit polls showed 25-30 seats for BJP.
> 
> In LS 2014, C-Voter gave BJP 225 seats. Same with Haryana/ Jharkhand where they didn't give BJP majority on its own.
> 
> Plus, most of these opinion polls were conducted in August. With split of SP and MIM entry, more and more momentum is shifting too BJP. Hence the dissatisfaction with RJD-JDU with an extended election (5 phases).
> 
> If Bihar had gone to polls in July, Bjp would have scored below 100. Today its advantage NDA. By the time MIM declares candidates and NDA decides on seat sharing, BJP + will be well ahead at around 135+.
> 
> Save this post of mine. October 8th I will be proved right.  I have an extended family in Bihar and many people who are doing the groundwork (lets say from govt. ) and I know what I am talking about.



Agar BJP jeey gayi toh aapko treat 



Star Wars said:


> @Tridibans Recent polls showing NItish Lalu Victory...



Did you saw their predictions last time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> Which polls? Cvoter predicted 40 for BJP in Delhi.... after the elections, its exit polls showed 25-30 seats for BJP.
> 
> In LS 2014, C-Voter gave BJP 225 seats. Same with Haryana/ Jharkhand where they didn't give BJP majority on its own.
> 
> Plus, most of these opinion polls were conducted in August. With split of SP and MIM entry, more and more momentum is shifting too BJP. Hence the dissatisfaction with RJD-JDU with an extended election (5 phases).
> 
> If Bihar had gone to polls in July, Bjp would have scored below 100. Today its advantage NDA. By the time MIM declares candidates and NDA decides on seat sharing, BJP + will be well ahead at around 135+.
> 
> Save this post of mine. October 8th I will be proved right.  I have an extended family in Bihar and many people who are doing the groundwork (lets say from govt. ) and I know what I am talking about.



Chalo, is bar Diviali Tridibans ke naam pe...



Echo_419 said:


> Did you saw their predictions last time



I think Cvoter and its staff is playing both sides, sometimes it is huge Modi fan and sometimes it backs AAP. I assume it does this to maintain its support among both parties...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

But I feel BJP is doing a disservice to their chances by delaying the seat sharing ..... With last moment scrambling for seats, campaigning often lacks the punch as voters are unaware of the candidates.

They should finalize the seats by 15th latest. Otherwise I see BJP losing atleast 10-12 marginal seats out of those 135....


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> But I feel BJP is doing a disservice to their chances by delaying the seat sharing ..... With last moment scrambling for seats, campaigning often lacks the punch as voters are unaware of the candidates.
> 
> They should finalize the seats by 15th latest. Otherwise I see BJP losing atleast 10-12 marginal seats out of those 135....



Seat sharing will be finalized by tomorrow or day after tomorrow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> Seat sharing will be finalized by tomorrow or day after tomorrow...



Yeah got the dates mixed up... it should be 10th that is tomorrow and not 15th


----------



## Star Wars

*WHAT THE F***K ???? *Delhi will becomes the center of prostitution in next 5 years.... Delhi will make money coz people can now ****...
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nothing will happen. Hindus themselves will look the other way.


Times have changed. 
Don't loose heart.


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 255102
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT THE F***K ???? *Delhi will becomes the center of prostitution in next 5 years.... Delhi will make money coz people can now ****...



Prostitution is legal as per Constitution of India. Prostitutes should be given legal cover.

How an you bar a women from selling her own body ? Can you bar a software engineer from selling his skills ?

However it should not be taxed nor should Pimping be made legal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Very sarcastic Smriti Irani...I hope nobody has posted it here. 

Smriti Irani hits back at Sonia's 'hawa baazi' jibe - The Times of India



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Ranjeet usually gets banned coz he's in the habit of getting drunk on Black Dog and posting


@ranjeet
Is this true? 


Guynextdoor2 said:


> .
> i'm guessing he goes on posting until he passes out and then wakes up the next day banned and has no recollection of what he posted.


I think this is true... sometimes he blabbers so much that I doubt he's drunk. 



> To the best of my knowledge @SrNair and @levina have never been banned.


Shubh-shubh bolo. 

Wat happened to @thesolar65???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

levina said:


> Very sarcastic Smriti Irani...I hope nobody has posted it here.
> 
> Smriti Irani hits back at Sonia's 'hawa baazi' jibe - The Times of India
> 
> 
> @ranjeet
> Is this true?
> 
> I think this is true... sometimes he blabbers so much that I doubt he's drunk.
> 
> 
> Shubh-shubh bolo.
> 
> Wat happened to @thesolar65???



100% though @ranjeet will not accept this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Guynextdoor2 said:


> 100% though @ranjeet will not accept this.


Nope... He has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

How can biharis even think of voting for RJD after so many years of experience their jungle raj is over my head.

How can biharis even think of voting for RJD after so many years of experience their jungle raj is over my head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

AAP got 1.6 lakh new members in less than a week in Punjab + modi's losing in Bihar. BJP will therefore be out in less than 5 years. Done deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 255102
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT THE F***K ???? *Delhi will becomes the center of prostitution in next 5 years.... Delhi will make money coz people can now ****...


It is legal.
Read Immoral Trafficking Prevention Act (ITPA), 1956.



Prajapati said:


> Prostitution is legal as per Constitution of India. Prostitutes should be given legal cover.
> 
> How an you bar a women from selling her own body ? Can you bar a software engineer from selling his skills ?
> 
> However it should not be taxed nor should Pimping be made legal.


Why isnt @Makaramarma around???


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> @ranjeet
> Is this true?
> 
> I think this is true... sometimes he blabbers so much that I doubt he's drunk.





Guynextdoor2 said:


> 100% though @ranjeet will not accept this.



kya hai ye sab?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> kya hai ye sab?


Let me remind you... 3:30am...black dog...Ahemmm!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> AAP got 1.6 lakh new members in less than a week in Punjab + modi's losing in Bihar. BJP will therefore be out in less than 5 years. Done deal.


Just take a look at the bigotry on display here. This is the Hindu atmosphere that we need to dread.
High Court bans sale of beef in Jammu and Kashmir | Zee News

@magudi @The_Showstopper

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> Let me remind you... 3:30am...black dog...Ahemmm!


Kabhi kabhi ho jati hai zaada daily. 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Just take a look at the bigotry on display here. This is the Hindu atmosphere that we need to dread.
> High Court bans sale of beef in Jammu and Kashmir | Zee News


There was news of Hindus dancing on janamasthmi at lal Chowk, Srinagar. What next? a demand to restore destroyed temples in the valley?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> There was news of Hindus dancing on janamasthmi at lal Chowk, Srinagar. What next? a demand to restore destroyed temples in the valley?


These are worrying signs. Secularism in Kashmir is under threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

SarthakGanguly said:


> These are worrying signs. Secularism in Kashmir is under threat.



Don't worry Modi promised Second "Green Revolution" from Red fort.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 255102
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT THE F***K ???? *Delhi will becomes the center of prostitution in next 5 years.... Delhi will make money coz people can now ****...



She is just fulfilling Delhiwallah's wishlist. I think Delhi will be fine with this move.


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> She is just fulfilling Delhiwallah's wishlist. I think Delhi will be fine with this move.



Delhi will be the land of the Tharki's ...


----------



## Darmashkian

@ranjeet @dravidianhero


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641803711711285248This happened in a village in the Adilabad district of Northern TG!

Too many Telugus in both states are addicted to liquor..  .

No wonder KCR wants to provide cheap govt. subsidized liquor which would be sold from govt. outlets to the people for their "good health" ....[it's vote-bank politics]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

& in other news related to TG politics, here is an article from chitra subramaniam on KCR's trip to China while numerous farmers are committing suicide, though I support KCR's trip to China,she does make some fair points in this article especially related to the apathy of the govt. officials towards the farmers

*KCR in China – between private jets and farmer suicides*
The world’s best speechwriters cannot spin this one. The irony is cruel.
Chitra Subramaniam| Wednesday, September 9, 2015 - 19:33







Limbaiah was probably travelling to Telengana’s capital Hyderabad at about the same time that the Chief Minister of the state K. Chandrasekhar Rao (KCR) was boarding a private jet for a 10-day visit to China.

On Wednesday morning Limbaiah, a farmer from Nizamabad who had travelled to Hyderabad was found hanging from an electric pole near a temple. The police suspect that *Limbaiah joins the growing list of farmer-suicides in drought-stricken areas like Karimnagar, Khammam, Adilabad, Warangal, to name a few. One report says there were 19 suicides in 72 hours*. Read our report*here.[on the website]*

There was a controversy as the KCR was preparing to leave, but it was not about his people dying of poor crops and debts. The brouhaha was about the 50-seater Bombardier that was pressed into service to ferry the CM at a cost of Rs. 2 crore. The executive jet is known for its luxurious innards and an entertainment centre with state of the art screens.

As we write,* the Chief Minister will be attending a regional meeting of the Switzerland-based World Economic Forum (WEF) where he will be meeting his counterparts from other countries as well as business leaders. He has been invited to speak at a meeting of “new champions” and will address the meeting on “emerging markets at crossroads.” The world’s best speechwriters cannot spin this one. The irony is cruel.*






*K Chandrashekar Rao with the Founder & Chairman of World Economic Forum Mr. Klaus Schwab.*

Indian politicians attending such meetings make one critical mistake and they do it repeatedly. They think their interlocutors are as clueless as they sometimes are. *It is highly possible that people KCR will be meeting and asking to invest in India will be better informed than even all his team put together. The potential investors may not know about Limbaiah, but they will know about the drought that is ravaging the state and which Telengana refuses to acknowledge. *They may try to sell bottled water.






I have sat in on many confidential meetings between CEOs and heads of state and governments in Davos. I have sat on the other side watching my own country people hide the elephant in the room. In another life, that was my job – assessing risks including political and market risk.

Rare is the Indian politician or businessperson who can walk into a room-full of strangers (without an entourage and factotums in tow) and make a pitch for the country or their business.

*Telengana officials admitted last week that some 409 farmers *had killed themselves since the state was born in June 2014.* Members of the civil society say it could be as many as 1200. The increase in farmer suicides is attributed to the Chief Minister’s recent declaration that the government had no plans to declare drought in the state till the kharif season ended on September 30 and the jet with the fancy toilets and custom-made seats has landed after the China trip.*

*The Rs. 2 crore spent on the jet or the ten crore that the trip may cost is irrelevant. Limbaiahs across domains and sectors of economic activity in India are a reality. Till that penny drops, we will remain poor and under-developed. 

KCR in China – between private jets and farmer suicides | The News Minute*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THE DEEPENING AGRARIAN CRISIS


THE DEEPENING AGRARIAN CRISIS

Hyderabad:
TIMES NEWS NETWORK

Farmer suicides on the rise, but who's counting? *1,500 Ryots End Lives In T, AP In 12 Months
Fast shrinking acreage coupled with an irregular monsoon and steep investments has led to an alarming rise in the rate of farmer suicides in Telangana and Andhra Pradesh once popular as the rice bowl of India. Rough estimates indicate that as many as 1,500 farmers from the two states committed suicide over the past 12 months alone, even as government records suggest otherwise.

In the nascent state of Telangana, for instance, the total number of farmer deaths is believed to be a high 1,300, while the authorities insist that the figure isn't more than 409.* Similarly , t*he official count in AP is just about 37. However, the opposition there maintains that in reality, at least 197 farmers have taken the extreme step so far.*

Whatever be the absolute figures, the fact remains that two successive deficit monsoons have spelt doom for agriculturalists in both states. *In fact, with reservoirs and irrigation tanks running dry , groundwater levels rapidly plummeting and sale of spurious seeds, pesticides and fertilizers picking up pace, experts fear that the forthcoming months might witness a further spurt in suicides as the Kharif season draws to a close by December.*

“_Most farmers who committed suicide were cultivating commercial crops like cotton and maize, and water-intensive paddy . An analysis of the profile of farm victims reveals that they had been depressed due to mounting debts and no sign of early recovery . Private moneylenders wreaked havoc in the countryside charging high interest rates. Also, the government failed to rein in private financiers_,“ said farmer rights activist G Srinivasa Rao.

Incidentally , heavy borrowing from moneylenders is what led to a surge in famer suicides in undivided AP post 2007, said experts. The change in cropping pattern and erratic rainfall or prolonged drought only made matters worse.

“The life of a farmer is intertwined by sudden hailstorm and drought, which causes heavy financial loss. *Since a majority of the farmers in AP and Telangana own less than two acres of land, a little change in the climatic conditions can spell doom for their crops. The Telugu states have been known to face a drought-like situation every two or three years. Improper planning by the governments has added to farmers' woes*,“ said Rythu Sangham leader S Malla Reddy .

Cashing in on their miseries is the political class that's found new ground to trade charges. *However, neither the ruling party nor the main opposition party in either state has come out with a constructive solution to solve the problem.*

TENANT FARMER COMMITS SUICIDE

Nizamabad: A tenant farmer committed suicide at Dandepally village of Navipet village of Nizambad mandal on Wednesday. According to police, C Narsingrao, 54, took four acres of land on lease for cultivation and sowed paddy and other crops in the land. But due to inadequate rains, the crops dried up. He borrowed Rs 1.50 lakh from private money lenders two years ago but was unable to pay even interest on the loan. He reportedly told the lenders that he would be able to pay back some of the amount after this crop season but with weather not cooperating, he chose to kill himself. His body was found hanging from a tree near his house in the village, the police said.They have registered a case of death under suspicious circumstances and sent the body to the government hospital for a post-mortem. TNN







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

oh & regarding the farm loan waiver scam which happened under the new TG govt. & which it is currently investigating & waiting to catch those who fooled the govt.
Am with KCR in catching the culprits 
Bankers under lens in loan waiver scam - The Times of India
*Irregular dealings*

* The finance department says the loan waiver fraud may cross Rs 1,000 crore as against the initial estimation of Rs 850 crore

* Some farmers have availed more than Rs 1 lakh as loan waiver with different accounts in the same banks

* According to preliminary inquiries, some persons who are not farmers availed the loan waiver by procuring fake passbooks with the help of village revenue officers

* Of the Rs 8,346 crore released to the banks by the government, only loans worth Rs 7,996 crore given out as fresh loan


----------



## ranjeet

@Juggernautjatt 
Mann Sahab kamaal hai yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Bihar Story Part II: Anti-Modi revolt that didn't occur and the many blunders of Nitish - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Prajapati said:


> Why ? You feel like bending over ? .......... good thing prostitutions legal, Right ?


Reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> Why ? You feel like bending over ? .......... good thing prostitutions legal, Right ?



Bro....you are an idiot....not even the worst trolls in the forum talk that way...

@waz @Slav Defence @WebMaster


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641966886826053632

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tuo padre

Star Wars said:


> Delhi will be the land of the Tharki's ...


Isn't it yet?


----------



## Star Wars

tuo padre said:


> Isn't it yet?



nop, its the land of jasleen Kaurs right now...


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> nop, its the land of jasleen Kaurs right now...


Watch Aaj Tak... NDA prediction is 120-130.... UPA 102-110

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642001550919897088
NDA- 120-132
Lalu/Nitish - 100-114ish



Tridibans said:


> Watch Aaj Tak... NDA prediction is 120-130.... UPA 102-110



yea, i was watching....lets hope this is true if momentum is with BJP and caste lines are broken, results could be anything..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642001550919897088
> NDA- 120-132
> Lalu/Nitish - 100-114ish
> 
> 
> 
> yea, i was watching....lets hope this is true if momentum is with BJP and caste lines are broken, results could be anything..



Its almost certain now 

On October 8th , NDA- 135-140
UPA- 75-80

Congres.... Less than 10


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> Its almost certain now
> 
> On October 8th , NDA- 135-140
> UPA- 75-80
> 
> Congres.... Less than 10




What ever happens, i want congress to get zero...


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> What ever happens, i want congress to get zero...


I want Congress to get more seats than JDU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Bihar Story Part II: Anti-Modi revolt that didn't occur and the many blunders of Nitish - Firstpost



Why is the firstpost comments section so fucked up ?

BJP-led NDA will win simple majority in Bihar: Pre-poll survey - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I want Congress to get more seats than JDU.


Should Mahagatbhandan scrape through, I would love if Lalu wins more seats than JDU + Congress combined...& see how Lalu kicks Nitish to a toss & bring Rabri back as CM of Bihar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Should Mahagatbhandan scrape through, I would love if Lalu wins more seats than JDU + Congress combined...& see how Lalu kicks Nitish to a toss & bring Rabri back as CM of Bihar!


Chandan kumar ko pata hona chahiye Bhujang palne ka kya kya natije ho sakte hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Bihar Story Part II: Anti-Modi revolt that didn't occur and the many blunders of Nitish - Firstpost


Everyone saw this coming except Nitish the moment he broke his ties with BJP. One wrong move can make you pay heavy price...& that's exactly what's going to happen with Nitish. He had everything going for him...his inflated ego & overambition got the better of him!



ranjeet said:


> Chandan kumar ko pata hona chahiye Bhujang palne ka kya kya natije ho sakte hai.


Laoo is a political somersault specialist..& has done so in somanay occasions..& Mulayam will vouch for that. Even if it is a coalition govt headed by Nitish..it won't last even one full year. As de-facto CM he will make Nitish's life hell.



NDA seat sharing for Bihar Assembly election almost sealed, BJP may contest 170, allies 73 - IBNLive
This sounds like a good deal for BJP. Whatever the result...they are bound to emerge as the single largest party.
*



NDA seat sharing for Bihar Assembly election almost sealed, BJP may contest 170, allies 73

Click to expand...

*




Bihar Polls 2015: For the EBC who voted for Nitish Kumar, Lalu Yadav frustrates while Narendra Modi attracts | The Indian Express

Bihar Polls 2015: Hoping to play spoiler, BSP goes for all 243 | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Everyone saw this coming except Nitish the moment he broke his ties with BJP. One wrong move can make you pay heavy price...& that's exactly what's going to happen with Nitish. He had everything going for him...his inflated ego & overambition got the better of him!
> 
> 
> Laoo is a political somersault specialist..& has done so in somanay occasions..& Mulayam will vouch for that. Even if it is a coalition govt headed by Nitish..it won't last even one full year. As de-facto CM he will make Nitish's life hell.
> 
> 
> 
> NDA seat sharing for Bihar Assembly election almost sealed, BJP may contest 170, allies 73 - IBNLive
> This sounds like a good deal for BJP. Whatever the result...they are bound to emerge as the single largest party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bihar Polls 2015: For the EBC who voted for Nitish Kumar, Lalu Yadav frustrates while Narendra Modi attracts | The Indian Express
> 
> Bihar Polls 2015: Hoping to play spoiler, BSP goes for all 243 | The Indian Express




With 170 seats i am hoping BJP alone can get Majority....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> With 170 seats i am hoping BJP alone can get Majority....


Anything is possible. Even Delhi pre-poll survey was looking similar to this couple of months before the elections. We all know what happened there.. Then again Nitish, Laloo & their sidekicks are familiar to the voters!


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Anything is possible. Even Delhi pre-poll survey was looking similar to this couple of months before the elections. We all know what happened there.. Then again Nitish, Laloo & their sidekicks are familiar to the voters!



Delhi can't be repeated anywhere, i am fairly certain...Delhi is a result of entire congress vote share shifting to AAP added to the whole Kejrival momentum... Impossible in Bihar


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Bro....you are an idiot....not even the worst trolls in the forum talk that way...
> 
> @waz @Slav Defence @WebMaster
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641966886826053632



Reported too


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642275719834267649
@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @SarthakGanguly @kurup @magudi

do you hear that ? *crickets*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642275719834267649
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @SarthakGanguly @kurup @magudi
> 
> do you hear that ? *crickets*


Gujarat Model of policing I tell you had this happened in Kerala or some other secular state this matter would have been solved amicably.

Nikki Joseph recruiting for ISIS 
Hey secularism. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642281650655621121

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Gujarat Model of policing I tell you had this happened in Kerala or some other secular state this matter would have been solved amicably.
> 
> Nikki Joseph recruiting for ISIS
> Hey secularism.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642281650655621121



WTF...Nikky Joseph ???


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> WTF...Nikky Joseph ???


AKA Ayesha ... Love Jihad??

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Gujarat Model of policing I tell you had this happened in Kerala or some other secular state this matter would have been solved amicably.
> 
> Nikki Joseph recruiting for ISIS
> Hey secularism.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642281650655621121



naya thread kholo ...



ranjeet said:


> AKA Ayesha ... Love Jihad??



why should Nikki Joseph fight for the Caliphate ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> naya thread kholo ...
> 
> 
> 
> why should Nikki Joseph fight for the Caliphate ?


All i can find is this .. translation is really bad. 
నగరంలో ఐఎస్‌ఐఎస్ మహిళా ఉగ్రవాది అరెస్టు



ranjeet said:


> All i can find is this .. translation is really bad.
> నగరంలో ఐఎస్‌ఐఎస్ మహిళా ఉగ్రవాది అరెస్టు


More Secular source... with a more complexities 

HYDERABAD: A woman thought to be an online recruiter for the Islamic State has been arrested by the Cyberabad police. She was reportedly deported last night from Dubai along with her husband, identified as Devender Batra, who goes by "Mustafa". 

In January, the woman's alleged IS link was outed by a young techie who was detained at the Hyderabad airport when he was headed to Dubai. 


Salman Moinuddin, in his early 30s, reportedly told the police that a woman posing as a British national, who used the name Nicky Joseph, had met him online and claimed that she was in love with him and would elope with him to Syria to join the IS.

Mr Moinuddin is married, has a master's in Science, and had worked earlier in the US. 

More details are awaited. 
Woman, Allegedly IS Recruiter, Arrested in Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642288741810212866

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642268467891015680
Lalu shows Middle finger to Nitish....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Gujarat Model of policing I tell you had this happened in Kerala or some other secular state this matter would have been solved amicably.
> 
> Nikki Joseph recruiting for ISIS
> Hey secularism.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642281650655621121



WTF,hang this bitch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Hawalabaaz .. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642276730024030209
------------------------------
Je kya ho gaya 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642304864542810113
@Star Wars @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Hawalabaaz ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642276730024030209
> ------------------------------
> Je kya ho gaya
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642304864542810113
> @Star Wars @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed



IF ABVP wins this, then twitter is going to fire up with Sanghi trolls...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> IF ABVP wins this, then twitter is going to fire up with Sanghi trolls...


Lets wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641969202182512640

Blood sucking secular, is apt here...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642287271304036352

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

What just happened in Bengaluru corporation?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> What just happened in Bengaluru corporation?




who appoints the Mayor ? looks like congies got mayor despite BJP winning the elections


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> @Juggernautjatt
> Mann Sahab kamaal hai yaar


No Modiji bhi kamaal hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I thought the whole point of Modi tolerating someone like Jaitley was that him being a good negotiator could cut sweet deals with the rest of lutyens club but now that after a year and half of incompetence why is he still hanging around?



Except the Gandhi family, everybody agrees with GST, so he is a good negotiator, but you can't negotiate with a person to force him to commit suicide..

@magudi basically even if Arun Shourie was FM these bills would not have passed...besides, Shourie i hear is way to close to the west....


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> WTF...Nikky Joseph ???








Afsha Jabeen, 38, alias Nicole alias Nicky Joseph. The name Nicki Joseph is to sound British

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> GST is no reform it's just hype ,it's so diluted that the only argument left in favour of it is that 'any GST' is better than 'no GST'.There are many things that he could've fixed without parliament even getting involved but he seems clueless.Now he's up for bigger blunders like merging week banks with strong ones.Modi comes of as biggest idiot here for handling over key ministries to bunch talent less clowns .



"Secular Mode Active ?"


What are the "So many things he could have fixed" ? as for GST Dilution, there are many opinions on this....and no...GST is not hype...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Hawalabaaz ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642276730024030209
> ------------------------------
> Je kya ho gaya
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642304864542810113
> @Star Wars @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed



Lol


----------



## magudi

Lalu left red-faced as he asks 'Do you believe in caste?' and youth reply 'No' - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Lalu left red-faced as he asks 'Do you believe in caste?' and youth reply 'No' - Firstpost





Earlier he gave middle finger to Nitish and now this..

Seems Nitish lost his development plank and Lalu loosing his Caste plant...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 255675
> 
> 
> Afsha Jabeen, 38, alias Nicole alias Nicky Joseph. The name Nicki Joseph is to sound British


Wrong. She was a Christian and married a Hindu. Both were secular. They were natural converts to Islam. The rest is history. Nadi ki paani chale sagar tak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

SarthakGanguly said:


> Wrong. She was a Christian and married a Hindu. Both were secular. They were natural converts to Islam. The rest is history. Nadi ki paani chale sagar tak.


This is so very twisted.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I am not in secular mode we are talking about economy - it's not just me who've been saying GST in its current form is flop (Why India Inc is Calling for Slowdown of GST, Landmark Tax Reform ) in fact when it comes to GST even Cong is more reformist , the new health minister nadda has been a disaster - harsh vardhan was kicked when he was doing a decent job , joke of an Agricultural minister haven't seen him doing anything worthwhile either when half of the country is reeling under rural distress ,to top it all we have smriti whose as useless as it gets - Is this the team with which Modi plans to change India ?
> 
> Don't be so blinded that you end up defending everything , if you are really an admirer of Modi/BJP and want them to stay in power its high time you start demanding em to stock of the grim situation and bring in some new talent. As you know i am no hater but a well wisher



blinded ? no...am not blinded by anything..the problem is these days you cant even defend without being stereotyped with a term...

AM not sure about Health, but agriculture is something which cannot be tackled just within 1 year... The are only few things you can do to tackle inflation, Increase production, Import or stopping hoarding... Agricultural production cannot be increased overnight or just within 1 year. That takes time especially with a monsoon deficit.

2014-2015 sees sharp decline in agricultural production - The Hindu

_Although diversification of the crop in some parts of the north Karnataka contributed to the shortfall in the production of the pulses and oilseeds, the main reason is the failure of the rains in crucial period of cultivation which resulted in the stunted growth of the crops, particularly in rain-fed areas._

When you have an agricultural infrastructure which is backward and is dependent on monsoons things will take time to change, will take years to change it. Many things have been already done for the farmers and lower income groups to make things easier..


Subsidies have been provided in purchasing farming equipment, so subsidies instead of going on Dolls, actually goes to improving agricultural infrastructure. Health Insurance , Mudra Bank ,Bank account are huge advantages for them in the long run and difference in way of life and per capita income will be apparent in 5-10 years.

Hoarding is being delt with while , Imports for pulses are being done to reduce inflation, you are judging them way to fast , that is just outright unfair IMHO..

As for Smriti she is formulating the education policy, once the policy comes out by the end of the year and i go through it i will come to a decision. Not going to join the "Bash Smriti" band wagon..Things will not turn around in 1.5 years, no matter who it is..even if it is Arun Shourie or God himself came down to fix things.. You and several others are asking for the impossible.

Situation is far far from Grim and is steadily improving

But then you are free to ignore me as i am "blinded"

Smriti Irani says new education policy will be ready by 2015-end : Mail Today, News - India Today


----------



## SarthakGanguly

indiatester said:


> This is so very twisted.


Not at all. Never underestimate the danger a secular Hindu poses to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

BJP MORONS 
- Can't Implicate 'Innocent' Jagdish Tytler in a 1984 Riots Case, Says CBI

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> BJP MORONS
> - Can't Implicate 'Innocent' Jagdish Tytler in a 1984 Riots Case, Says CBI
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly


BJP has actually and honestly been consistent in making blunders. Not kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> BJP MORONS
> - Can't Implicate 'Innocent' Jagdish Tytler in a 1984 Riots Case, Says CBI
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly



Modi Modi Modi


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not at all. Never underestimate the danger a secular Hindu poses to the world.


A converted 'secular' is tend to be more radical than the real one! 



magudi said:


> BJP MORONS
> - Can't Implicate 'Innocent' Jagdish Tytler in a 1984 Riots Case, Says CBI
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly


Just goes to show.. CBI is not a caged parrot anymore.. or yet to move into new cage from the old one!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> yet to move into new cage from the old one!


That was EPIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> BJP MORONS
> - Can't Implicate 'Innocent' Jagdish Tytler in a 1984 Riots Case, Says CBI
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly




*facepalm* , they also refused to take "Damaad" from VIP list...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642350982538489856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642351988697534465

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Just goes to show.. CBI is not a caged parrot anymore.. or yet to move into new cage from the old one!



Is Ranjit Sinha still the CBI chief ?



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642350982538489856
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642351988697534465



yesterday during Barkha Dutt's show not 1 BJP spokie told Meat Ban existed since 1964.....


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> yesterday during Barkha Dutt's show not 1 BJP spokie told Meat Ban existed since 1964.....



BJP spokies are useless foul mouths can't even match the vocabulary and linguistic skills at display of most Cong spokies


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> BJP spokies are useless foul mouths can't even match the vocabulary and linguistic skills at display of most Cong spokies



I so miss Nirmala Sitaraman , day before yesterday i was headbanging listening to Nalin Kohli on timesnow


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Is Ranjit Sinha still the CBI chief ?
> .


No.. he was replaced by Anil Kumar Sinha in Dec last year!


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> No.. he was replaced by Anil Kumar Sinha in Dec last year!



 , last time something like this was done ED acting chief was removed, lets see what happens now


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> I so miss Nirmala Sitaraman , day before yesterday i was headbanging listening to Nalin Kohli on timesnow



I am not kidding when i say BJP spokies suck at language especially in English channels and its so evident when compared to Cong spokies who put their point across very eloquently without fumbling.Least shah could do is train a better crop of spinners for national TV debates


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I am not kidding when i say BJP spokies suck at language especially in English channels and its so evident when compared to Cong spokies who put their point across very eloquently without fumbling.Least shah could do is train a better crop of spinners for national TV debates



They had really good ones last year, but all of em ended up getting ministerial births. I don't think Meenakshi Lekhi ever came back to timesnow after that famous incident


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> , last time something like this was done ED acting chief was removed, lets see what happens now


Bureaucracy, judicial & civil administrations were inflitrated & moulded by a particular ideology in a particular way for very long time. It's not possible either to change their thinking or loyalty overnight. That's why there's a need to cleanse the whole system, to infuse new & fresh thinking to these institutions. I believe VIF is working tirelesly towards that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Bureaucracy, judicial & civil administrations were inflitrated & moulded by a particular ideology in a particular way for very long time. It's not possible either to change their thinking or loyalty overnight. That's why there's a need to cleanse the whole system, to infuse new & fresh thinking to these institutions. I believe VIF is working tirelesly towards that!



That "innocent" remark alone confirmed that this is done by Lutyans insider, i don't think anyone knows how far the infection is, But they will come out one by one if you try catching the bigwigs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> That "innocent" remark alone confirmed that this is done by Lutyans insider, i don't think anyone knows how far the infection is, But they will come out one by one if you try catching the bigwigs


Needs very drastic & ruthless measures! Not going to be possible when you have people from your own coterie throwing spanner at works. Needs to weed out those.. & get public backing to the measures. Media manipulation is one of the main hurdle. Govt needs to get media on its side to portray it in a positive manner when it takes steps like these.. maybe they should start with cleansing media first!


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Needs very drastic & ruthless measures! Not going to be possible when you have people from your own coterie throwing spanner at works. Needs to weed out those.. & get public backing to the measures. Media manipulation is one of the main hurdle. Govt needs to get media on its side to portray it in a positive manner when it takes steps like these.. maybe they should start with cleansing media first!



Problem is Modi is not ruthless,..don't know why but i feel someone like Raje or shag/ swami should be the one in charge of rooting out the lutyans...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> #Raje4pm Least JAI ITALY could do is take some advice from her or bring those bureaucrats who are behind these reforms to Delhi
> 
> A revolution in subsidies: A modern state is a welfare state, but it must target and deliver subsidies effectively - TOI Blogs



Business friendly drive: 'Competitive federalism' triggers reforms in states - The Economic Times



magudi said:


> They are satisfied with status quo sirjee . they don't want to cleanse themselves or media or congis they're just running along.I Thought atleast after Delhi debacle Modi would've rethought Jaitley as I&B min



I don't think its about status Quo, changes are being made, Ed is now chasing Sachin pilot , Karti chiddu and others. This would not have happened if status Quo was present. Problem i feel is Govt. itself is not aware who the lutyans insiders are within or outside the party.

Jaitley and Modi friendship goes decades back, Jaitley/Advani was the only person backing Modi during 2002 riots when entire BJP was in revolt... Jaitley is there for a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> All will be given clean chit.If they really wanted to go after cong scams there are plenty but they don't intend to



Lets not presume what the result will be. These cases would not have been formed in the first place if they want status Quo and not to mention Irani would not have gone to Amethi and forcefully grabbed back land from Gandhi's...

If they wanted status Quo, all these NGO's would be happily doing their job...Problem is Modi does have "Vendetta". for some reason he wants to take everyone along even after all what the congies did....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642365606302384128

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Problem is Modi is not ruthless,..don't know why but i feel someone like Raje or shag/ swami should be the one in charge of rooting out the lutyans...


Modi came with a reputation of being ruthless.. then again everyone knew it's not going to be easy to replicate the same at national level! He was bound to face stiff resistance from ever existed Delhi club. That's why I say.. give him minimum two terms to bring effective change. To expect radical changes in first term itself is grossly unfair due to existing contradictions within!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Reason why Mullayam Singh backed out of gathbandhan... 

Kin of SP chief Mulayam Singh got sweet deal from ex-engineer indicted for corruption | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Modi came with a reputation of being ruthless.. then again everyone knew it's not going to be easy to replicate the same at national level! He was bound to face stiff resistance from ever existed Delhi club. That's why I say.. give him minimum two terms to bring effective change. To expect radical changes in first term itself is grossly unfair due to existing contradictions within!



yeah, he needs the time.. even i feel Modi needs at least 10-15 years to bring in complete structural changes......



ranjeet said:


> Reason why Mullayam Singh backed out of gathbandhan...
> 
> Kin of SP chief Mulayam Singh got sweet deal from ex-engineer indicted for corruption | The Indian Express




shit......basically Mullah Mulayam was told "withdraw from election or we fcuk you up"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Reason why Mullayam Singh backed out of gathbandhan...
> 
> Kin of SP chief Mulayam Singh got sweet deal from ex-engineer indicted for corruption | The Indian Express


bahut gadbad hai re baba! If this is true.. BJP should wait for a while before encashing it! Don't waste on Bihar elections as MSY is irrelevant there, regardless!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP has actually and honestly been consistent in making blunders. Not kidding.



Don't know what is wrong with them


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> shit......basically Mullah Mulayam was told "withdraw from election or we fcuk you up"


Sajde mein gotiyan pakad li secular pehlwan ji ki ... 



JanjaWeed said:


> bahut gadbad hai re baba! If this is true.. BJP should wait for a while before encashing it! Don't waste on Bihar elections as MSY is irrelevant there, regardless!


Perception bhai, agar Neta ji saath hote ... to gathbandhan ki hawa bani rehti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Sajde mein gotiyan pakad li secular pehlwan ji ki ...
> 
> 
> Perception bhai, agar Neta ji saath hote ... to gathbandhan ki hawa bani rehti.



True, but still this should be abused and exploited as much as possible...probably this is why Mulayam was trying to convince Opposition block to stop the parliament Rackus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Bureaucracy, judicial & civil administrations were inflitrated & moulded by a particular ideology in a particular way for very long time. It's not possible either to change their thinking or loyalty overnight. That's why there's a need to cleanse the whole system, to infuse new & fresh thinking to these institutions. I believe VIF is working tirelesly towards that!



VIF needs to move fast time is not on our side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> True, but still this should be abused and exploited as much as possible...probably this is why Mulayam was trying to convince Opposition block to stop the parliament Rackus.


Chai wala will have a steady flow of milk from this Gwala.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> VIF needs to move fast time is not on our side



Once Bihar falls, then so will U.P and Assam. Once the big states all end up with BJP, then nothing can stop Modi from getting second term... This is why Bihar is very important..It will severely damage the Idea of an Anti Modi alliance in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Reason why Mullayam Singh backed out of gathbandhan...
> 
> Kin of SP chief Mulayam Singh got sweet deal from ex-engineer indicted for corruption | The Indian Express



They should use it for some more time & then throw him away



Star Wars said:


> Once Bihar falls, then so will U.P and Assam. Once the big states all end up with BJP, then nothing can stop Modi from getting second term... This is why Bihar is very important..It will severely damage the Idea of an Anti Modi alliance in 2019




@Tridibans bhai ki Prediction BA's sach hojaye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> They should use it for some more time & then throw him away



So basically Mulayam is a used condom ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> So basically Mulayam is a used condom ?


He is being unwrapped ...for long lasting pleasure.


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> @Tridibans bhai ki Prediction BA's sach hojaye



IT should, Lalu was humiliated today... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Echo_419 said:


> Don't know what is wrong with them


Hindu morality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@ranjeet this is real kamaal of our LMA saab unlike framed kamaals imposed on him by opponents. Today's AAP rally in Patti in majha region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet this is real kamaal of our LMA saab unlike framed kamaals imposed on him by opponents. Today's AAP rally in Patti in majha region.
> View attachment 255751


Personality aa bande di ....


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> IT should, Lalu was humiliated today... lol



Any link or video


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Any link or video



Lalu left red-faced as he asks 'Do you believe in caste?' and youth say 'No' - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rau

Echo_419 said:


> Any link or video


see from 00.27 min.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Rau said:


> see from 00.27 min.



i was looking for this


----------



## dray

Rau said:


> see from 00.27 min.




It's a new low!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> It's a new low!
> 
> View attachment 255777


It's new Lowlu ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> So basically Mulayam is a used condom ?


Yup! CBI wears it...& power at the centre wields it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Hyderabad: Engineering student lured 200 school girls on Facebook to share nude photos, gets arrested | The Indian Express
Sick fcuks like him need to be skinned alive.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Hyderabad: Engineering student lured 200 school girls on Facebook to share nude photos, gets arrested | The Indian Express
> Sick fcuks like him need to be skinned alive.



just send him to Jail and inform the prisoners of what he did .......


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Hyderabad: Engineering student lured 200 school girls on Facebook to share nude photos, gets arrested | The Indian Express
> Sick fcuks like him need to be skinned alive.



Looks like he's a Showstopper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

National Damaad


----------



## Fireurimagination

ABVP sweeps DU polls

What happened to the AAP party?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642575510023745540

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

looks like AAP is down the drains....



ranjeet said:


> National Damaad



Even our Yoga guru is NO frisk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Fireurimagination said:


> ABVP sweeps DU polls
> 
> What happened to the AAP party?



Lolwa have some Shame boasting over some third rate student union elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

looks like ABVP bagged all 4 seats for the first time in 18 years....



magudi said:


> Lolwa have some Shame boasting over some third rate student union elections



Fake AAPrard having fake burnol moment 

actually it was a close fight between NSUI and ABVP, AAP was nowhere in the picture...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642594376128921600

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SURYA-1 @saurav @Star Wars @inr-2030

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642594376128921600
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SURYA-1 @saurav @Star Wars @inr-2030



dude, am serious MIM is in league with BJP if they have to do something like this...some back hand deal.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Fireurimagination said:


> ABVP sweeps DU polls
> 
> What happened to the AAP party?


Apparently JNU too is going DU way.



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642594376128921600
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SURYA-1 @saurav @Star Wars @inr-2030



Oh yes..just what the doctor ordered! Yeh hui na baat....


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Apparently JNU too is going DU way.



DU has always been with ABVP, but what about JNU ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> dude, am serious MIM is in league with BJP if they have to do something like this...some back hand deal.....



He doesn't gain anything by sitting idle on Hyderabad, he doesn't care if he helps bjp or not he wants to unite muslim vote across the length and breadth of the country and become their leader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> DU has always been with ABVP, but what about JNU ?


Apparently ABVP is leading in JNUSU as well.. Don't know how true this is...


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Apparently ABVP is leading in JNUSU as well.. Don't know how true this is...



i heard that as well...


----------



## Samudra Manthan

LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Vote Share seems similar to Assembly except congress votes stayed with congress

BJP- 39.41 
AAP - 19.81 %
Congress - 23.50
Left - 17.28

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 256033
> 
> 
> View attachment 256034
> 
> 
> Vote Share seems similar to Assembly except congress votes stayed with congress
> 
> BJP- 39.41
> AAP - 19.81 %
> Congress - 23.50
> Left - 17.28


23% students still voting for Congress? Whats wrong with them.


----------



## ranjeet

Chicken being shown in front of Jain Temples ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Chicken being shown in front of Jain Temples ...



Absolute morons....


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Absolute morons....


And these are the @ssholes who raise claims to be flag bearer of Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> And these are the @ssholes who raise claims to be flag bearer of Hinduism.



Are these morons from Shiv sena ???


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Are these morons from Shiv sena ???


MNS


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Hyderabad: Engineering student lured 200 school girls on Facebook to share nude photos, gets arrested | The Indian Express
> Sick fcuks like him need to be skinned alive.



Skin this sucker alive


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> MNS



MNS, trying to pander to Seculars...what an irony


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642659887634231296
Sare kamine eksaat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> looks like ABVP bagged all 4 seats for the first time in 18 years....
> 
> 
> 
> Fake AAPrard having fake burnol moment
> 
> actually it was a close fight between NSUI and ABVP, AAP was nowhere in the picture...



An delhi wall ko chutiya na bolna

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Idiot Kejrival made himself the center of DU election

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> And these are the @ssholes who raise claims to be flag bearer of Hinduism.



They were until not all that time ago. This event changes the equation. MNS will be trash hereafter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> MNS, trying to pander to Seculars...what an irony
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642659887634231296
> Sare kamine eksaat



Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

55% of youth voted for aap in Delhi now its less than 20%

Muslims in twitter calling Owaisi BJP agent 

BJP v/s SP+NCP + Seemanchal Krantikari Morcha v/s Congress + RJD + JDU v/s MIM

BIhar election is turning entertaining....


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> 55% of youth voted for aap in Delhi now its less than 20%
> 
> *Muslims in twitter calling Owaisi BJP agent  *
> 
> BJP v/s SP+NCP + Seemanchal Krantikari Morcha v/s Congress + RJD + JDU v/s MIM
> 
> BIhar election is turning entertaining....



Not Muslims , Cong supporters

Btw whatever happened to NDA seat sharing


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Btw whatever happened to NDA seat sharing



Decided, should come out later today or tomorrow


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Chicken being shown in front of Jain Temples ...




3rd rate morons are these MNS walas....no wonder they can't even get Marathas to vote for them let alone other Marathi speaking castes....

Hindus and Jains are brothers for like thousands of years. This is a shame and all these must be arrested.

Wonder what would have happened if they had done with a pig in front of a mosque... NDTV would have been airing the f!uck stops here with Burkha dutt....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars

Tariq Anwar is CM candidate for the new NCP + SP Gadbandhan..
Its a huge blow for Nitish as Tariq has good following in Seemanchal...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Tariq Anwar is CM candidate for the new NCP + SP Gadbandhan..
> Its a huge blow for Nitish as Tariq has good following in Seemanchal...



Lol Congis growing restless on twitter


----------



## Tridibans

@Star Wars @ranjeet @magudi @Echo_419 

Ok so some tidbits from Bihar... 

1) Manjhi wanted to fight more seats than Paswan and was POLITELY refused by Amit Shah.... BJP upfront disclosed to their allies that they want to get majority on thier own. Its not even an hidden agenda. Seat sharing was done taken into account the opposition candidates and the local strongholds of each of the parties in NDA.

2) What took so long was because BJP wanted to analyse every scenario and hence waited for JDU+RJD to announce their candidates and be rest assured that SP and MIM are fighting (both influenced by BJP insiders it seems )

3) Surprisingly, BJP analysts have come to the conclusion that LJP has better chances to beat maha dalit / Muslim candidates of Mahagathbandhan than BJP or HAM. Hence LJP will surely get more than 40 seats.

4) BJP is counting on SP/ NCP/ CPM combine to give it a near complete sweep in Patna/ Darbhanga/ South Bihar around Gaya and areas near Bhagalpur/ Jamalpur. This will fetch atleast 110-115 seats to BJP.

5) Katihar/ Saharsa/ Kishanganj, etc are tough nuts to break but still chances are that atl;east a few seats could go either way, especially where the fight is BJP vs Congress. Whatever BJP gets here will be bonus. Expect atleast 5 seats from East and N.E Bihar.

6) Kushwaha will surely win his core constituencies as the simple arithmetic says his lcoal vote share will be more than 40%.


Worst case scenario is NDA will get 130+ with BJP missing on majority by a whisker. Best possible case (if MIM really fights in Seemanchal and if Manjhi and Paswan can consolidate) BJP 135 + HAM 5 + LJP 25 + RLSP 10 =* NDA 170-175 *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Tariq Anwar is CM candidate for the new NCP + SP Gadbandhan..
> Its a huge blow for Nitish as Tariq has good following in Seemanchal...


Guess what...Their poll slogan is 'So called secular Mahagatbhandan is only using Muslims. If they are so concerned, why not present a Muslim CM candidate' Now...if they really hit this message hard they can cause huge damage to Mahagatbhandan poll prospects.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## saurav

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642594376128921600
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SURYA-1 @saurav @Star Wars @inr-2030







Star Wars said:


> View attachment 256064
> 
> 
> Idiot Kejrival made himself the center of DU election



Hitanshi ko apni mustache shave karwa leni chahiye thi.... Thore vote jyada mil jaate..



ranjeet said:


> Chicken being shown in front of Jain Temples ...





Raj Thhakrey mein agar mardangi hai, Yeh kaam in ch*tiyon ko Masjid ke aage karna chahiye... Fir dekhenge ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

I like Shahnawaz Hussain but he'll never win


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I like Shahnawaz Hussain but he'll never win



Any idea who the BJP CM will be ?


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642692333889130497


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642692333889130497



I don't understand that tweet, trade seemanchal seats with Nitish for special package ? Nitish will give special package to MIM ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Any idea who the BJP CM will be ?



I think better not to have a CM candidate and choose after winning

Could be sushil Modi


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642711705487671296


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642711705487671296



Stratfor Gupta ...


----------



## saurav

Manjhi is a double edged sword... BJP needs to be extra careful.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642716850174849025


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Manjhi is a double edged sword... BJP needs to be extra careful.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642716850174849025



pretty much why BJP does not trust Manji and will contest in 170 seats...


----------



## Star Wars

Nupur Sharma on times now- He(Raghav Chadda) has lost his Marbles after this election  



saurav said:


> Manjhi is a double edged sword... BJP needs to be extra careful.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642716850174849025



He was given just around 15 seats..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

BBC at it again - quotes ndtv and rajdeep - India PM Modi apologises after Chandigarh visit shuts down city - BBC News


Open letter to fellow Indians from a Jain youth over meat ban

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

Yeh lo bhai.. Ab Virat Hindu bhi shuru ho gaye... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642716630481440768


Star Wars said:


> pretty much why BJP does not trust Manji and will contest in 170 seats...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642732605515804672


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> BBC at it again - quotes ndtv and rajdeep - India PM Modi apologises after Chandigarh visit shuts down city - BBC News



Probably upset Modi and is lackies are upsetting the power of the english speaking elite


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> Any idea who the BJP CM will be ?



Not a good idea for BJP to announce it beforehand. The media will do everything to tear him/her down.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642286703479156736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642292197044260864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642292318179979264


saurav said:


> Yeh lo bhai.. Ab Virat Hindu bhi shuru ho gaye...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642716630481440768
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642732605515804672



Swami also said he was promised FM post.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

magudi said:


> BBC at it again - quotes ndtv and rajdeep - India PM Modi apologises after Chandigarh visit shuts down city - BBC News



The only message that needs to be understood by the rest of the world is Don't Mess With Hindus. Once that message is gotten, they can write as many articles as they want venting their bile.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642735415632359424
"If Nitish leaves Lalu,we will pressurize party president to go for alliance with Lalu,Nitish is not acceptable 2 us"

lol....this is entertaining...



ranjeet said:


> Swami also said he was promised FM post.



He will most probably start his own political party...


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642735415632359424
> "If Nitish leaves Lalu,we will pressurize party president to go for alliance with Lalu,Nitish is not acceptable 2 us"
> 
> lol....this is entertaining...
> 
> 
> 
> He will most probably start his own political party...


Nah I don't think so, BJP will get him busy with Ram Mandir issue. 

Anyway did you see John Dayal is trending?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Nah I don't think so, BJP will get him busy with Ram Mandir issue.
> 
> Anyway did you see John Dayal is trending?



I saw, but i doubt that asshole has any shame left in him...


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Chicken being shown in front of Jain Temples ...



Raj thakrey ki gaand mein agar daam hai toh church ya Masjid me same yeh karke dikhaye

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Nah I don't think so, BJP will get him busy with Ram Mandir issue.
> 
> Anyway did you see John Dayal is trending?



Why is he trending ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I saw, but i doubt that asshole has any shame left in him...


true that.



Tridibans said:


> Why is he trending ?


He felt left out and wanted some loving.


----------



## Mike_Brando

Tridibans said:


> @Star Wars @ranjeet @magudi @Echo_419
> 
> Ok so some tidbits from Bihar...
> 
> 1) Manjhi wanted to fight more seats than Paswan and was POLITELY refused by Amit Shah.... BJP upfront disclosed to their allies that they want to get majority on thier own. Its not even an hidden agenda. Seat sharing was done taken into account the opposition candidates and the local strongholds of each of the parties in NDA.
> 
> 2) What took so long was because BJP wanted to analyse every scenario and hence waited for JDU+RJD to announce their candidates and be rest assured that SP and MIM are fighting (both influenced by BJP insiders it seems )
> 
> 3) Surprisingly, BJP analysts have come to the conclusion that LJP has better chances to beat maha dalit / Muslim candidates of Mahagathbandhan than BJP or HAM. Hence LJP will surely get more than 40 seats.
> 
> 4) BJP is counting on SP/ NCP/ CPM combine to give it a near complete sweep in Patna/ Darbhanga/ South Bihar around Gaya and areas near Bhagalpur/ Jamalpur. This will fetch atleast 110-115 seats to BJP.
> 
> 5) Katihar/ Saharsa/ Kishanganj, etc are tough nuts to break but still chances are that atl;east a few seats could go either way, especially where the fight is BJP vs Congress. Whatever BJP gets here will be bonus. Expect atleast 5 seats from East and N.E Bihar.
> 
> 6) Kushwaha will surely win his core constituencies as the simple arithmetic says his lcoal vote share will be more than 40%.
> 
> 
> Worst case scenario is NDA will get 130+ with BJP missing on majority by a whisker. Best possible case (if MIM really fights in Seemanchal and if Manjhi and Paswan can consolidate) BJP 135 + HAM 5 + LJP 25 + RLSP 10 =* NDA 170-175 *


Bhai,jodi tomar kotha mile jay toh amar torof theke beer er party.I just wish that your prediction comes true and NDA triumphs over those anti-nationals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Mike_Brando said:


> Bhai,jodi tomar kotha mile jay toh amar torof theke beer er party.I just wish that your prediction comes true and NDA triumphs over those anti-nationals



Well, astrologers are predicting his victory at least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Mike_Brando said:


> Bhai,jodi tomar kotha mile jay toh amar torof theke beer er party.I just wish that your prediction comes true and NDA triumphs over those anti-nationals



Bhai ektu aagei beer party theke aashlam.... Next time Kolkata aashle tomai nishchoyi invite korbo 

Budweiser FTW



ranjeet said:


> true that.
> 
> 
> He felt left out and wanted some loving.



Any specifics... too drunk right now to go through twitter without abusing somebody and regretting tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Chicken being shown in front of Jain Temples ...



This is quite disgusting to be honest. I don't understand why Shivsena/MNS is being so hostile about this issue? Could it be politically motivated?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tridibans

Roybot said:


> This is quite disgusting to be honest. I don't understand why Shivsena is being so hostile about this issue? Could it be politically motivated?



Actually its MNS.... Who won a GRAND ZERO seats in Maharahstra

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mike_Brando

Tridibans said:


> Bhai ektu aagei beer party theke aashlam.... Next time Kolkata aashle tomai nishchoyi invite korbo
> 
> Budweiser FTW
> 
> 
> 
> Any specifics... too drunk right now to go through twitter without abusing somebody and regretting tomorrow morning


Ami nije sob rokom booze khaowa chere diechi becoz of some personal commitment but if your predictions come true then i will certainly give you a treat the next time you decide to visit Kolkata and yes i'll only buy Budweiser for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Bhai ektu aagei beer party theke aashlam.... Next time Kolkata aashle tomai nishchoyi invite korbo
> 
> Budweiser FTW
> 
> 
> 
> Any specifics... too drunk right now to go through twitter without abusing somebody and regretting tomorrow morning



He indulged in word play...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Mike_Brando said:


> *Ami nije sob rokom booze khaowa chere diechi becoz of some personal commitment* but if your predictions come true then i will certainly give you a treat the next time you decide to visit Kolkata and yes i'll only buy Budweiser for you



I know too well about those from personal experiences  .... But always broke it after few days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> This is quite disgusting to be honest. I don't understand why Shivsena/MNS is being so hostile about this issue? Could it be politically motivated?


They are butt hurt about about defeat they received at BJP's hand in assembly elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> This is quite disgusting to be honest. I don't understand why Shivsena/MNS is being so hostile about this issue? Could it be politically motivated?



They got a Big thenga in Both LS and RS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> He indulged in word play...




Once this John bullcrap was going on and on about Hindus and their terrorsim sometime in 2014... only to be trolled back by hundreds as news broke of priests molesting children...

His responses were GOLD...  He said all propaganda by BJP/RSS .... only thing was it was Vatican Priests 5000 kms away from India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> They are butt hurt about about defeat they received at BJP's hand in assembly elections.



I think it is something more local, I hear the Meera Bhyandar municipal corporation is dominated by Jainis, so maybe the local MNS/Shiv Sena goons have an axe to grind?

Its quite embarrassing to be honest, to watch this tiny minority group being bullied like that. Imagine if Muslims did the same with beef infront of a Hindu Temple to protest against the ban on beef? It makes us Hindu look like hypocrites and bullies

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> I think it is something more local, I hear the Meera Bhyandar municipal corporation is dominated by Jainis, so maybe the local MNS/Shiv Sena goons have an axe to grind?
> 
> Its quite embarrassing to be honest, to watch this tiny minority group being bullied like that. Imagine if Muslims did the same with beef infront of a Hindu Temple to protest against the ban of beef? It makes us Hindu look like hypocrites and bullies


Jains/Gujaratis voted in huge numbers for BJP hence Sena/MNS hate towards them.

I agree with your second point. 

edit: removed the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Personality aa bande di ....


Rumours are Sukha Amli is planning to orchestrate a false case of rape or hurting religious sentiments against him.
He is worried due to rising crowd in AAP rallies nowdays. 
BTW Akalis today declared that they will fight in 35 seats in UP & also in West Bengal. Sukhbir Badal & his dreams....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Jains/Gujaratis voted in huge numbers for BJP hence Sena/MNS hate towards them.
> 
> I agree with your second point.
> 
> edit: removed the pic.



Please delete it Ranjeet bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Rumours are Sukha Amli is planning to orchestrate a false case of rape or hurting religious sentiments against him.
> He is worried due to rising crowd in AAP rallies nowdays.
> BTW Akalis today declared that they will fight in 35 seats in UP & also in West Bengal. Sukhbir Badal & his dreams....


In saale fake molestation/rape cases ne dimag khaa liya. 

Maybe Saharanpur attack on Sikhs forced the decision to fight in UP? what do you think? But why West Bengal, are Sikhs in good number there?



Tridibans said:


> Please delete it Ranjeet bro..


Already did it bhai ... didn't wanted to spoil your drinking session. 

Trick to get out of a traffic challan in Delhi 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642746554600697856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642746701749481472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642747096479629312

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Roybot said:


> This is quite disgusting to be honest. I don't understand why Shivsena/MNS is being so hostile about this issue? Could it be politically motivated?



It was technically MNS. Just 2 years ago see what MNS wanted

Now, MNS wants abattoirs shut on Ekadashi - Indian Express
In a bid to woo voters ahead of next year's state elections, the Maharashtra Navnirman Sena (MNS) has urged the Pune Municipal Corporation to close slaughterhouses in the city on Ekadashi and "respect religious sentiments" of the people. Ekadashi, considered auspicious for Hindus and Jains, falls twice every month.

In a proposal tabled before the civic coordination committee, MNS leader Vasant More and corporator Aarti Babar said Ekadashi has religious significance. "This is the day when many citizens observe fast and consider it to be auspicious day. However, the slaughterhouses continue to sell non-vegeterian food. This is wrong," said More.

He said the MNS want to ensure that religious sentiments of citizens are not hurt. "We have urged the city mayor to stop the shops from selling flesh on the religious day. It is not going to make impact to their business," More said.

Recently, the MNS delegation had visited the flesh market in the city on the day of Ekadashi and found that the shopkeepers were doing business as usual. MNS had forced the closure of the shops on the day, More said.

"PMC need to keep control over these shops as they run on license granted by the civic body. They should make it a rule of keeping the shops closed on the religious days," More said. MNS demand is being described as politically motivated by other party leaders. "MNS is trying to woo voters by playing this emotional card," said a Congress leader.

Acting PMC health chief S T Pardeshi said the civic body cannot do much on the demand. "We control the business by issuing license and ensuring that they are properly run causing no health hazard to citizens," he said, adding, the PMC does not have legal powers to close shops for this reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Jains/Gujaratis voted in huge numbers for BJP hence Sena/MNS hate towards them.
> 
> I agree with your second point.
> 
> edit: removed the pic.



Gurgaon Fumes Over Haryana's 9-Day Meat Ban

Now in Haryana? Something is definitely up :|


----------



## Tridibans

Samudra Manthan said:


> It was technically MNS. Just 2 years ago see what MNS wanted
> 
> Now, MNS wants abattoirs shut on Ekadashi - Indian Express
> In a bid to woo voters ahead of next year's state elections, the Maharashtra Navnirman Sena (MNS) has urged the Pune Municipal Corporation to close slaughterhouses in the city on Ekadashi and "respect religious sentiments" of the people. Ekadashi, considered auspicious for Hindus and Jains, falls twice every month.
> 
> In a proposal tabled before the civic coordination committee, MNS leader Vasant More and corporator Aarti Babar said Ekadashi has religious significance. "This is the day when many citizens observe fast and consider it to be auspicious day. However, the slaughterhouses continue to sell non-vegeterian food. This is wrong," said More.
> 
> He said the MNS want to ensure that religious sentiments of citizens are not hurt. "We have urged the city mayor to stop the shops from selling flesh on the religious day. It is not going to make impact to their business," More said.
> 
> Recently, the MNS delegation had visited the flesh market in the city on the day of Ekadashi and found that the shopkeepers were doing business as usual. MNS had forced the closure of the shops on the day, More said.
> 
> "PMC need to keep control over these shops as they run on license granted by the civic body. They should make it a rule of keeping the shops closed on the religious days," More said. MNS demand is being described as politically motivated by other party leaders. "MNS is trying to woo voters by playing this emotional card," said a Congress leader.
> 
> Acting PMC health chief S T Pardeshi said the civic body cannot do much on the demand. "We control the business by issuing license and ensuring that they are properly run causing no health hazard to citizens," he said, adding, the PMC does not have legal powers to close shops for this reason.





Hahahaha bunch of Hypocrites...

I don't know why people call Modi as divisive.... some stramnge things have happened ever since he came to power..

1) I remember NDTV of all channels supporting Shiv Sena when it opposed BJP for seat sharing, and now they are silent about MNS/ SS who are 10000 times more Hindutva minded than BJP 

2) Who would have thought that some day the blood thirsty enemies (Lalu and Nitishwa) would come together to suck blood of Biharis instead of each other 

3) And who will forget the AAP + Congress stint after the famous "bacchhon ki shapat leta hoon ki na samarthan denge na lenge ji" 

4) Last but not the least, suddenly Pakistanis are fond of Congress and AAP ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> Gurgaon Fumes Over Haryana's 9-Day Meat Ban
> 
> Now in Haryana? Something is definitely up :|



Usual breast beating by presstitutes. 


From the article ... 
" the Haryana government insists that the meat ban is only a request to comply and not an order."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> In saale fake molestation/rape cases ne dimag khaa liya.
> 
> Maybe Saharanpur attack on Sikhs forced the decision to fight in UP? what do you think? But why West Bengal, are Sikhs in good number there?


There are Sikhs in Bengal specially in Kolkata. Most of them are in transport business.
Reason is simple Sukhbir Badal is dreaming of achieving more power at center so that he can easily manage his business interests in country & abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Tridibans said:


> Hahahaha bunch of Hypocrites...
> 
> I don't know why people call Modi as divisive.... some stramnge things have happened ever since he came to power..
> 
> 1) I remember NDTV of all channels supporting Shiv Sena when it opposed BJP for seat sharing, and now they are silent about MNS/ SS who are 10000 times more Hindutva minded than BJP
> 
> 2) Who would have thought that some day the blood thirsty enemies (Lalu and Nitishwa) would come together to suck blood of Biharis instead of each other
> 
> 3) And who will forget the AAP + Congress stint after the famous "bacchhon ki shapat leta hoon ki na samarthan denge na lenge ji"
> 
> 4) Last but not the least, suddenly Pakistanis are fond of Congress and AAP ....



I expect secular parties to be hypocrites but it is a shock seeing a Hindutva party doing this.


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> There are Sikhs in Bengal specially in Kolkata. Most of them are in transport business.
> Reason is simple Sukhbir Badal is dreaming of achieving more power at center so that he can easily manage his business interests in country & abroad.


Well he needs to clean up his act or once BJP-Akali looses power in Punjab .. he might find himself in troubled waters.


----------



## Roybot

Juggernautjatt said:


> When father of right wingers injured 35 people #beefban
> 
> View attachment 255650
> 
> 
> 35 hurt as bull mauls protesting Bathinda farmers










Check out this gem of a post from this guy, and he has the gall to call others bigoted.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tridibans

Samudra Manthan said:


> I expect secular parties to be hypocrites but it is a shock seeing a Hindutva party doing this.


MNS are actually headless chickens.... Raj Thakerey thinks a few fiery speeches will win him seats. He has no ideology of his own. Its a mix of BJP/ SS..... Why would you eat local whisky when Jack Daniels is available for free....

With BJP rising in Maharahstra, these local brands of MNS/ SS are fast losing their relevance. In fact, Shiv Sena is no more the party it once was under Bal Thackerey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> I expect secular parties to be hypocrites but it is a shock seeing a Hindutva party doing this.


Does this ring a bell? 

"Kaakaa malaa waachwaa"


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Does this ring a bell?
> 
> "Kaakaa malaa *waachwaa*"



As in dekho wala watch ki marathi wala bachao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> As in dekho wala watch ki marathi wala bachao


for them its marathi wala .. for us watch wala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> for them its marathi wala .. for us watch wala




Hahahaha.... Thought so.... by the way just realised me and my friends are having non veg food after  for the last 2 hours and Saturday was supposed to be a meat ban day here in Mumbai  WTF....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Hahahaha.... Thought so.... by the way just realised me and my friends are having non veg food after  for the last 2 hours and Saturday was supposed to be a meat ban day here in Mumbai  WTF....


Ban was on slaughter not on consumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Does this ring a bell?
> 
> "Kaakaa malaa waachwaa"



No, when was this said and by who? I have not followed Maharashtra politics very closely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Samudra Manthan said:


> No, when was this said and by who? I have not followed Maharashtra politics very closely.




Some girl had said to Ranjeet uncle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> No, when was this said and by who? I have not followed Maharashtra politics very closely.


thats what Narayanrao yelled when Raghunathrao got him killed. When it comes to power people are ready to kill their family members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Tridibans said:


> MNS are actually headless chickens.... Raj Thakerey thinks a few fiery speeches will win him seats. He has no ideology of his own. Its a mix of BJP/ SS..... Why would you eat local whisky when Jack Daniels is available for free....
> 
> With BJP rising in Maharahstra, these local brands of MNS/ SS are fast losing their relevance. In fact, Shiv Sena is no more the party it once was under Bal Thackerey.



I liked it when he was the only guy who called a protest against Muslims riots and vandalizing the Amar Jawan Jyoti in Mumbai. It is bad enough to see Hindus generally shy away from taking a hard stance on anything and he was one of the few you could count on. Too bad it has come down to this.



ranjeet said:


> thats what Narayanrao yelled when Raghunathrao got him killed. When it comes to power people are ready to kill their family members.



What a shame, but makes sense why RSS never allied with SS and MNS. The culture is way too different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Some girl had said to Ranjeet uncle



lol .. thoda ulta ho gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> thats what Narayanrao yelled when *Raghunathrao* got him killed. When it comes to power people are ready to kill their family members.


His wife Anandibai is believed to be so cruel that there are marathi folklores to scare children

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> What a shame, but makes sense why RSS never allied with SS and MNS. The culture is way too different.


There is nothing called shame in politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> lol .. thoda ulta ho gaya



But she realised ki ulta ho gaya a bit late.... so no worries for you 

Anyways, sorry all... no more offtopic posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> But she realised ki ulta ho gaya a bit late.... so no worries for you
> 
> *Anyways, sorry all... no more offtopic posts*


 lagta hai chad gayi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> There is nothing called shame in politics.




True. My only regret is that BJP and SS could have ruled Maharashtra for atleast 50 years. But Thackerey's ego and some section of Maha BJP are hell bent in dividing the Hindu votes in Maharashtra.

I have been to almost all states in India. But no other state comes close to Hindu nationalism as Maharashtra. No wonder Aurangzeb died here trying to kill Marathas

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> There is nothing called shame in politics.



I expect it to change. This is the change I want and not see a repeat of shameless brazenness of Congress. I understand manipulation and some degree of wheeling dealing too, but this is an unforgivable low.



Tridibans said:


> But *she realised* ki ulta ho gaya a bit late.... so no worries for you



Who realized?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> I expect it to change. This is the change I want and not see a repeat of shameless brazenness of Congress. I understand manipulation and some degree of wheeling dealing too, but this is an unforgivable low.



Its the media which is shameless, something has to be done on that front...Indian media has crossed all limits...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> I expect it to change. This is the change I want and not see a repeat of shameless brazenness of Congress. I understand manipulation and some degree of wheeling dealing too, but this is an unforgivable low.
> 
> 
> 
> Who realized?


Indeed its a unforgivable low.



Star Wars said:


> Its the media which is shameless, something has to be done on that front...Indian media has crossed all limits...


Jai Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Jai Italy.



Jaitley only has influence, the media was like this for ages removing Jaitley is not going to change much... Besides,, Madhu Kishwar is extremely biased against him, best not listen to her opinions on Jaitley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Jaitley only has influence, the media was like this for ages removing Jaitley is not going to change much... Besides,, Madhu Kishwar is extremely biased against him, best not listen to her opinions on Jaitley


I am not listening to her yaar, did you see when people shamed Jaitley for giving interview to NDTV how Barkha jumped to his defence? I believe there is more than what meet the eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> am not listening to her yaar, did you see when people shamed Jaitley for giving interview to NDTV how Barkha jumped to his defence? I believe there is more than what meet the eyes.



oh..that "Jai Italy" is often used by Madhu Kishwar. I know, he does have connections into the media for a long time now. In fact he is extremely connected everywhere. And i believe he is close to Modi for decades.. But i still don't think he is in the same box as the Lutyans...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> oh..that "Jai Italy" is often used by Madhu Kishwar. I know, he does have connections into the media for a long time now. In fact he is extremely connected everywhere. And i believe he is close to Modi for decades.. But i still don't think he is in the same box as the Lutyans...


He is I&B minister, if he doesn't have time to handle this department he should step down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> He is I&B minister, if he doesn't have time to handle this department he should step down.



That depends on who has more control, him or the Lutyans or can someone replacing him do any better job ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> That depends on who has more control, him or the Lutyans or can someone replacing him do any better job ?


how about Amit Shah


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> how about Amit Shah



He is more of a political strategist. And i believe he is placed where he can work the best...

Reliance Takes Over Network18: Is This The Death Of Media Independence?

Contrary to popular opinion, Reliance has not been having a good time with MOdi sarkar

@ranjeet @magudi @Tridibans @Echo_419 @Samudra Manthan 

This is a tad bit old, but i guess most of it works..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proud_indian

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 256269
> 
> 
> View attachment 256270



what about times group?


----------



## Samudra Manthan

proud_indian said:


> what about times group?



Held by Bennett, Coleman & Co. Ltd., held by a Jain group.


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> Held by Bennett, Coleman & Co. Ltd., held by a Jain group.



Any idea if any of those media channels are foreign funded ? all i can get is rumors and theories...


----------



## proud_indian

Samudra Manthan said:


> Held by Bennett, Coleman & Co. Ltd., held by a Jain group.



I know that but I was asking if there was similar graphical representation of times group as well and their linkages to any political group.

thanks btw


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> Any idea if any of those media channels are foreign funded ? all i can get is rumors and theories...



No, don't know.


----------



## magudi

ABVP breaches naxal defence @JNUSU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Roybot said:


> View attachment 256205
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this gem of a post from this guy, and he has the gall to call others bigoted.


Please explain in detail your problems against this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Juggernautjatt said:


> Please explain in detail your problems against this post.



Seriously? "Father of all right wingers"? Just because you don't like the BJP?

Imagine if people start making fun of your religious belief just because they hate AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

@nForce 
Thank you for your support. It could not have come at a better time. That's all I can say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

levina said:


> @nForce
> Thank you for your support. It could not have come at a better time. That's all I can say.



Levina I mean no offence to you when I say this, but you gotto stop sucking up to these people. So what if you got a negative rating, wear it like a badge of honour. I got like 3-4 negative reps, from the same guy, but I never bothered protesting it. When you try and plead and grovel with them it gives them a bigger head and perhaps some sadistic pleasure. Don't give them that chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

levina said:


> @nForce
> Thank you for your support. It could not have come at a better time. That's all I can say.



Why do you even engage with these low life scum bags?

I had once starred a thread in GHQ regarding it, but pitty is that PDF management don't act against them. 



magudi said:


> ABVP breaches naxal defence @JNUSU



Finally sense prevailing in Delhi, at least amongst college students.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Roybot said:


> Seriously? "Father of all right wingers"? Just because you don't like the BJP?
> 
> Imagine if people start making fun of your religious belief just because they hate AAP.


Firstly there is no mention of name of any particular religion in my post. It is a sarcasm on those who are imposing their faith on others & creating problems in society. My sarcasm is not against those who worship cows & bulls, it is against those who are forcing others suffer under the umbrella of faith. Secondly I am not a religious person, in fact I also hate credulous beliefs prevalent in my religion.
I have no problem with you faith unless it is troubling other people. Stray cattle is becoming a menace in my state. They are killing & injuring people on roads. Plus they are destroying crops of poor farmers. It is responsibility of you guys to take care of cows & bulls who are suffering from starvation, illness & injuries on roads. But instead of this hot head organisations are beating poor dairy farmers like taliban (few months back I posted a thread on them with videos). Even radicals like you in this forum instead of showing sympathy towards those 35 persons started declaring me a bigot, terrorist & hindu hater. This clearly shows who is intolerent.Radical organisations & their followers have to face criticism because instead on focusing welfare of animals which are holy for them they are busy in forcing their faith on others.
Before declaring me a bigot let me ask you a simple question what is your weighty contribution towards providing shelter to your holy animals ?


----------



## Roybot

Juggernautjatt said:


> Firstly there is no mention of name of any particular religion in my post. It is a sarcasm on those who are imposing their faith on others & creating problems in society. My sarcasm is not against those who worship cows & bulls, it is against those who are forcing others suffer under the umbrella of faith. Secondly I am not a religious person, in fact I also hate credulous beliefs prevalent in my religion.
> I have no problem with you faith unless it is troubling other people. Stray cattle is becoming a menace in my state. They are killing & injuring people on roads. Plus they are destroying crops of poor farmers. It is responsibility of you guys to take care of cows & bulls who are suffering from starvation, illness & injuries on roads. But instead of this hot head organisations are beating poor dairy farmers like taliban (few months back I posted a thread on them with videos). Even radicals like you in this forum instead of showing sympathy towards those 35 persons started declaring me a bigot, terrorist & hindu hater. This clearly shows who is intolerent.Radical organisations & their followers have to face criticism because instead on focusing welfare of animals which are holy for them they are busy in forcing their faith on others.
> Before declaring me a bigot let me ask you a simple question what is your weighty contribution towards providing shelter to your holy animals ?



So the only solution to the stray cattle problem is to cut em up and eat them? Whats next slaughter all the stray dogs and pigs and eat them? 

Your "sarcasm" (read bigotry) was very much directed towards the Hindus, who consider Cows to be mother like, hence the bull being a father reference from you. Took that one straight out of our western neighbour's "anti Hindu hate book" eh?

You are not a religious person, neither am I, big whoop, but atleast have the decency to respect the religious sentiments of other people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tridibans

Juggernautjatt said:


> Firstly there is no mention of name of any particular religion in my post. It is a sarcasm on those who are imposing their faith on others & creating problems in society. My sarcasm is not against those who worship cows & bulls, it is against those who are forcing others suffer under the umbrella of faith. Secondly I am not a religious person, in fact I also hate credulous beliefs prevalent in my religion.
> I have no problem with you faith unless it is troubling other people. Stray cattle is becoming a menace in my state. They are killing & injuring people on roads. Plus they are destroying crops of poor farmers. It is responsibility of you guys to take care of cows & bulls who are suffering from starvation, illness & injuries on roads. But instead of this hot head organisations are beating poor dairy farmers like taliban (few months back I posted a thread on them with videos). Even radicals like you in this forum instead of showing sympathy towards those 35 persons started declaring me a bigot, terrorist & hindu hater. This clearly shows who is intolerent.Radical organisations & their followers have to face criticism because instead on focusing welfare of animals which are holy for them they are busy in forcing their faith on others.
> Before declaring me a bigot let me ask you a simple question what is your weighty contribution towards providing shelter to your holy animals ?



I have never gone personal on this site so I will refrain from name calling. But your logic is so idiotic. I know you hate BJP. But often I have seen you take potshots at Hindus and Hinduism. How come always you are right and 4-5 other posters are wrong?

AAP and the headless chicken syndrome. Most supporters are without any ideology of their own. They won Delhi because Congress votes shifted to it.

No wonder in your beloved Punjab, Bhagwant Mann protests Kejriwal, out of 4 MPs 2 are suspended.... and whats more this grand party is only in a city state in the whole nation.... there too it loses election after its mentor does a rock concert.

PS: From now on refrain from bashing Hindus. You don't know this but more Sikhs support BJP than AAP. Infact, Sikhs and Hindus are brothers notwithstanding some nutjobs and idiots who go mental due to political differences. I hope you are not amongst them...



Roybot said:


> So solution to the stray cattle problem is to cut em up and eat them? Whats next cut up all the stray dogs and pigs and eat them?
> 
> Your "sarcasm" (read bigotry) was very much against the Hindus, who consider Cows to me mother like, hence the bull being a father reference from you. Took that one straight out of western neighbour's "anti Hindu hate book" eh? You are not religious person, neither am I, big whoop, atleast have the decency to respect the religious sentiments of other people.



He often loses it.... Last time when I posted this @ranjeet supported him and I stopped .... but he often goes personal.... this is not the first time. I guess he could not differentiate a religion from a political party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## micky

some anonymous post from quora......... bihar 
from the percentage of last lok sabha election percentage

40% NDA + Anti incumbency toward Nitish kumar + Manjhi
44% UPA [ - Manjhi - pappu yadav - lalu jungle raj.]
------------

NDA require to handle other 6% vote minus some vote from UPA.
For that they require to include manjhi and pappu yadav and some independent in nda fold.
NDA require to broke some leaders from UPA fold.
Upper caste will vote for NDA similarly Muslim will not vote for NDA.
Now the task remain for NDA to take other caste vote for NDA. The result will depend on this. Manjhi , Kushwaha, Ramvilas paswan can help NDA to fetch some percent votes
If Manjhi becomes a caste icon, transferring some of the 15% Mahadalit votes to BJP.
Mr Modi and special status of Bihar can help as well to NDA.
I predicct NDA will win.


----------



## Darmashkian

Guys here is a brilliant article by Vasundhara Raje, Honourable CM of Rajasthan in the TOI. Please Read it
@Rain Man @Roybot @nair @levina @anant_s

*A revolution in subsidies: A modern state is a welfare state, but it must target and deliver subsidies effectively*

A modern state is a welfare state. But *a modern state does not “spray and pray” with its subsidies. It must deliver them with grace, efficiency and effectiveness.*

Currently ration shops in Rajasthan stock only three items (wheat, sugar and kerosene), are open only one week a month, treat citizens poorly, and have high subsidy leakage because we lack the online infrastructure to cross reference inventory, consumption and eligibility. O*ver the next year the state government will rebrand 5,000 of our 25,542 ration shops in a public private partnership as Annapurna Bhandars: They will stay open all month, sell more than 150 products at prices regulated by the government, start home delivery and join an online platform.*

In parallel, a*ll families with state government issued Bhamashah cards will have the option to choose between direct cash credit of subsidies to bank accounts or getting non-cash subsidised goods that trigger an SMS to their cellphone when their eligibility amount is issued by any ration shop*. During pilots of this subsidy choice in Ajmer, citizens opted for non-cash versus cash subsidies in the ratio of 65:35. But this may change over time.

India’s subsidy debate has deep historical roots; some of the most heated debates between the 299 members of the constituent assembly that wrote India’s remarkable Constitution were around the distinction between fundamental rights (whose aim was political democracy) and directive principles (whose aim was social and economic democracy). There was great disappointment amongst some members when directive principles were made non-justiciable (unenforceable by courts).

I believe these were essentially conflicts of head and heart because everything that our citizens needed was not possible immediately. As Babasaheb Ambedkar said during his speech introducing the draft Constitution in 1948, _“The criticism that directive principles are pious declarations with no binding force is superfluous. Whoever is in power cannot ignore them even though he may not have to answer in a court of law for breach. But he will certainly have to answer to the electorate.”_

Babasaheb was right; electoral politics since our first election in 1952 have shown that no political party can ignore the social and economic objectives of the directive principles. The amount of government spending is less important than how the money is spent; spending that doesn’t reach the needy is not only wasteful but represents stealing from future generations.

*Much of the Rs 80,000 crore outstanding debt of the Rajasthan State Electricity Board represents wasteful subsidies that could have been spent on roads, education or skills.* A former prime minister once said that only 15% of government expenditure reaches the poor; clearly his realisation was not shared by the last central government which bafflingly cancelled the implementation of Aadhaar verification for gas cylinder subsidy just before the last Lok Sabha election.

Thankfully the linking of gas cylinder subsidies to Aadhaar by the new government will save Rs 10,000 crore annually. *Economic theory is divided over the relative efficacy of cash versus non-cash subsidies but experience from Mexico, Brazil and the US suggests that cash transfers have smaller leakages and women are more responsible custodians of subsidy spending than men.* However the economics profession changes its mind often and policy makers should be guided by citizen choice, while simultaneously improving cash and non-cash subsidy delivery using a powerful new tool for the modern welfare state: biometric identification.

*The enemy of subsidy spending is leakage to people who do not need it. The Rajasthan government’s consolidated and de-duplicated Bhamashah database will issue a card to every family that will be linked to a bank account in the name of the lady of the house. Bhamashah’s Aadhaar authenticated database makes it an effective platform for financial inclusion, health insurance, ration shops, education scholarships, Mgnrega payments, and much else – because all families will receive an SMS for all cash or non-cash transactions linked to their card.*

The state government has enrolled 88 lakh of Rajasthan’s 135 lakh families and will cover everybody in two years. Over time physical cards will be replaced by phones consistent with the Centre’s audacious JAM trinity (Jan Dhan Yojana, Aadhaar and Mobile Phone).

I*t’s safe to predict that over the next few decades government expenditure in India will rise substantially* from the current 16% of GDP; comparable numbers are 57% for Denmark, 40% for the US and 25% for Brazil. However, a populous country like India must balance targeted government subsidies with alternate social justice solutions like infrastructure, education, skills and jobs.

The wisdom of balance in governance is hardly new; *the magnificent ruins at Hampi of the Vijaynagara Empire have a horizontal band of three animal sculptures at the bottom of every building; tigers (for courage), horses (for speed) and elephants (for stability). This grouping has an important message for state governments that often choose the status quo over boldness, innovation and experimentation.*

The Centre has created new space for state governments to complement India’s progress in fundamental rights since 1947 with better outcomes on the Constitution’s directive principles. Delivering subsidies more efficiently and effectively is surely a great place to start.

A revolution in subsidies: A modern state is a welfare state, but it must target and deliver subsidies effectively - TOI Blogs
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Tridibans said:


> True. My only regret is that BJP and SS could have ruled Maharashtra for atleast 50 years. But Thackerey's ego and some section of Maha BJP are hell bent in dividing the Hindu votes in Maharashtra.
> 
> *I have been to almost all states in India. But no other state comes close to Hindu nationalism as Maharashtra*. No wonder Aurangzeb died here trying to kill Marathas


There is ego & hatred on both sides,
From the SS:- Uddhav Thackeray & co.
From the BJP:-Some at the state BJP Leadership+Modi-Shah. Modi didn't want any alliance with the Sena in the first place(after election) after UT's personal attacks, he was eager on an alliance with the smaller parties+breaking the NCP & the Congress.. SHah made him agree to an alliance.

EDIT1:-
& more importantly, many in the BJP leadership now believe that:-"Why rule Maha. with a partner side by side, when we might as well rule it alone with some junior partners whom we can easily bypass??" 

The Hindutva & ideology part is very complicated to explain, will do it later when I also get the hang of it..
-----
& i agree on the bolded part, Maharashtra can be considered one of the janma-sthans of Hindutva & Hindu nationalism!! Infact many NCP & Congress cadre too are Hindutvavadi by nature

@vsdoc @Tridibans @doppelganger @all marathis

I have heard rumours from good friends & contacts that the Gujarati & Jain lobbies are now thinking of working towards making Mumbai a UT after this meat ban ruckus!! What do u think.. is this possible?? & will the Marathis & the rest of Maharashtra accept it.

Here is a Gujarati supremacist on twitter ranting against the Thackerays & talking about making mumbai an UT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642753292787822592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642751235821441024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642754550881894401
What arrogance -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tridibans

Darmashkian said:


> Guys here is a brilliant article by Vasundhara Raje, Honourable CM of Rajasthan in the TOI. Please Read it
> @Rain Man @Roybot @nair @levina @anant_s
> 
> *A revolution in subsidies: A modern state is a welfare state, but it must target and deliver subsidies effectively*
> 
> A modern state is a welfare state. But *a modern state does not “spray and pray” with its subsidies. It must deliver them with grace, efficiency and effectiveness.*
> 
> Currently ration shops in Rajasthan stock only three items (wheat, sugar and kerosene), are open only one week a month, treat citizens poorly, and have high subsidy leakage because we lack the online infrastructure to cross reference inventory, consumption and eligibility. O*ver the next year the state government will rebrand 5,000 of our 25,542 ration shops in a public private partnership as Annapurna Bhandars: They will stay open all month, sell more than 150 products at prices regulated by the government, start home delivery and join an online platform.*
> 
> In parallel, a*ll families with state government issued Bhamashah cards will have the option to choose between direct cash credit of subsidies to bank accounts or getting non-cash subsidised goods that trigger an SMS to their cellphone when their eligibility amount is issued by any ration shop*. During pilots of this subsidy choice in Ajmer, citizens opted for non-cash versus cash subsidies in the ratio of 65:35. But this may change over time.
> 
> India’s subsidy debate has deep historical roots; some of the most heated debates between the 299 members of the constituent assembly that wrote India’s remarkable Constitution were around the distinction between fundamental rights (whose aim was political democracy) and directive principles (whose aim was social and economic democracy). There was great disappointment amongst some members when directive principles were made non-justiciable (unenforceable by courts).
> 
> I believe these were essentially conflicts of head and heart because everything that our citizens needed was not possible immediately. As Babasaheb Ambedkar said during his speech introducing the draft Constitution in 1948, _“The criticism that directive principles are pious declarations with no binding force is superfluous. Whoever is in power cannot ignore them even though he may not have to answer in a court of law for breach. But he will certainly have to answer to the electorate.”_
> 
> Babasaheb was right; electoral politics since our first election in 1952 have shown that no political party can ignore the social and economic objectives of the directive principles. The amount of government spending is less important than how the money is spent; spending that doesn’t reach the needy is not only wasteful but represents stealing from future generations.
> 
> *Much of the Rs 80,000 crore outstanding debt of the Rajasthan State Electricity Board represents wasteful subsidies that could have been spent on roads, education or skills.* A former prime minister once said that only 15% of government expenditure reaches the poor; clearly his realisation was not shared by the last central government which bafflingly cancelled the implementation of Aadhaar verification for gas cylinder subsidy just before the last Lok Sabha election.
> 
> Thankfully the linking of gas cylinder subsidies to Aadhaar by the new government will save Rs 10,000 crore annually. *Economic theory is divided over the relative efficacy of cash versus non-cash subsidies but experience from Mexico, Brazil and the US suggests that cash transfers have smaller leakages and women are more responsible custodians of subsidy spending than men.* However the economics profession changes its mind often and policy makers should be guided by citizen choice, while simultaneously improving cash and non-cash subsidy delivery using a powerful new tool for the modern welfare state: biometric identification.
> 
> *The enemy of subsidy spending is leakage to people who do not need it. The Rajasthan government’s consolidated and de-duplicated Bhamashah database will issue a card to every family that will be linked to a bank account in the name of the lady of the house. Bhamashah’s Aadhaar authenticated database makes it an effective platform for financial inclusion, health insurance, ration shops, education scholarships, Mgnrega payments, and much else – because all families will receive an SMS for all cash or non-cash transactions linked to their card.*
> 
> The state government has enrolled 88 lakh of Rajasthan’s 135 lakh families and will cover everybody in two years. Over time physical cards will be replaced by phones consistent with the Centre’s audacious JAM trinity (Jan Dhan Yojana, Aadhaar and Mobile Phone).
> 
> I*t’s safe to predict that over the next few decades government expenditure in India will rise substantially* from the current 16% of GDP; comparable numbers are 57% for Denmark, 40% for the US and 25% for Brazil. However, a populous country like India must balance targeted government subsidies with alternate social justice solutions like infrastructure, education, skills and jobs.
> 
> The wisdom of balance in governance is hardly new; *the magnificent ruins at Hampi of the Vijaynagara Empire have a horizontal band of three animal sculptures at the bottom of every building; tigers (for courage), horses (for speed) and elephants (for stability). This grouping has an important message for state governments that often choose the status quo over boldness, innovation and experimentation.*
> 
> The Centre has created new space for state governments to complement India’s progress in fundamental rights since 1947 with better outcomes on the Constitution’s directive principles. Delivering subsidies more efficiently and effectively is surely a great place to start.
> 
> A revolution in subsidies: A modern state is a welfare state, but it must target and deliver subsidies effectively - TOI Blogs
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> There is ego & hatred on both sides,
> From the SS:- Uddhav Thackeray & co.
> From the BJP:-Some at the state BJP Leadership+Modi-Shah. Modi didn't want any alliance with the Sena in the first place(after election) after UT's personal attacks, he was eager on an alliance with the smaller parties+breaking the NCP & the Congress.. SHah made him agree to an alliance.
> 
> EDIT1:-
> & more importantly, many in the BJP leadership now believe that:-"Why rule Maha. with a partner side by side, when we might as well rule it alone with some junior partners whom we can easily bypass??"
> 
> The Hindutva & ideology part is very complicated to explain, will do it later when I also get the hang of it..
> -----
> & i agree on the bolded part, Maharashtra can be considered one of the janma-sthans of Hindutva & Hindu nationalism!! Infact many NCP & Congress cadre too are Hindutvavadi by nature
> 
> @vsdoc @Tridibans @doppelganger @all marathis
> 
> I have heard rumours from good friends & contacts that the Gujarati & Jain lobbies are now thinking of working towards making Mumbai a UT after this meat ban ruckus!! What do u think.. is this possible?? & will the Marathis & the rest of Maharashtra accept it.
> 
> Here is a Gujarati supremacist on twitter ranting against the Thackerays & talking about making mumbai an UT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642753292787822592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642751235821441024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642754550881894401
> What arrogance -_-




Well its not the truth. Like how Hardik Patel doesn't represent Patels, similarly not all Jains are like this. Infact, once you go to northern Mumbai suburbs, Jains are atleast 15-20% in many areas (Dahisar, Mira-Bhayender, Vasai) and they are hardcore BJP supporters. Like in all things, some may support Congress or others.

Jains in Mumbai are very sucessful businessmen, real estate Builders, etc. With more and more Marathis now voting for BJP, in a deacde, except perhaps Byculla/ Jogeshwari areas, all would go to BJP. Even now, 30 out of 36 seats are with Saffron (22 BJP + 8 SS) in and around Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> Bro....you are an idiot....not even the worst trolls in the forum talk that way...



Why ? She was clearly begging for it. .... and I have a lot to spare  Her frustration is clearly visible and understandable, and her incurable itch seems to be growing and spreading.

You and other secular mallus might want to remember that.

PS: I have made a note of your pleadings to your p@ki masters......... good luck.


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> @nForce
> Thank you for your support. It could not have come at a better time. That's all I can say.





Roybot said:


> Levina I mean no offence to you when I say this, but you gotto stop sucking up to these people. So what if you got a negative rating, wear it like a badge of honour. I got like 3-4 negative reps, from the same guy, but I never bothered protesting it. When you try and plead and grovel with them it gives them a bigger head and perhaps some sadistic pleasure. Don't give them that chance.



Looks like I missed out on a troll fest


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> You and other secular mallus might want to remember that.



He called me secular

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> He called me secular



Don't worry, ANYONE who begs and pleads to their p@ki masters is a "secular" in my book.


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> Don't worry, ANYONE who begs and pleads to their p@ki masters is a "secular" in my book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Tridibans said:


> Well its not the truth. Like how Hardik Patel doesn't represent Patels, similarly not all Jains are like this. Infact, once you go to northern Mumbai suburbs, Jains are atleast 15-20% in many areas (Dahisar, Mira-Bhayender, Vasai) and they are hardcore BJP supporters. Like in all things, some may support Congress or others.
> 
> Jains in Mumbai are very sucessful businessmen, real estate Builders, etc. With more and more Marathis now voting for BJP, in a deacde, except perhaps Byculla/ Jogeshwari areas, all would go to BJP. Even now, 30 out of 36 seats are with Saffron (22 BJP + 8 SS) in and around Mumbai.


Good to know..

I know what it is like bifurcating a state & the social,financial,political & emotional consequences of it, & bifurcating Vidarbha & making Mumbai a UT will destroy BJP in Maharashtra for ever. & could forever reduce it to an anti-Marathi party..

Look at what happened to Congress in AP, they got a big zero everywhere from MP,MLA to Panchayat & ZPTC seats. Even in local village elections, congress candidates didn't get any votes. & in some cases, zero!!

It is the most hated party in AP today other than TRS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> He often loses it.... Last time when I posted this @ranjeet supported him and I stopped .... but he often goes personal.... this is not the first time. I guess he could not differentiate a religion from a political party.



I am all for personal jibes as long as they are done without either side getting serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> Don't worry, ANYONE who begs and pleads to their p@ki masters is a "secular" in my book.


Manvan,no need to worry..
You continues to be a fan favorite among sanghis in PDF as long as you mock and pass your dialy dose of usual verbal diarrhea against Indian Muslims and Christians...This is only temporary..
At least you are open in your hatred against us..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> Manvan,no need to worry..
> You continues to be a fan favorite among sanghis in PDF as long as you mock and pass your dialy dose of usual verbal diarrhea against Indian Muslims and Christians...This is only temporary..
> At least you are open in your hatred against us..



I am never worried, but can't say the same about you. You are $hiting your pants obsessing about me  

Let the hate flow through you, I enjoy seeing you and your team frustrated. Adios Cyclops.



Star Wars said:


>



...as clear thinking and articulate as ever.


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> ...as clear thinking and articulate as ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


>


----------



## ranjeet

WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Looks like I missed out on a troll fest



It's good that you missed it. Some low lives hurling personal Insults - name calling. 

@ranjeet got -negative ratings today for showing mirror to a bigot.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> WTF



I can move better than that and act in more stranger ways.... provided they make the payment in cash and a bottle of imported whisky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

@Darmashkian : Dude, is that Rajnikanth in your profile pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Клара said:


> It's good that you missed it. Some low lives hurling personal Insults - name calling.


oh you mean the usual behavior.


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> oh you mean the usual behavior.



True.  Off Late, there ain't any difference between TOI comments section and PDF. PDF has become - (Pakistani Dustbin Forum).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Клара said:


> @ranjeet got -negative ratings today for showing mirror to a bigot.


Wear it like a badge of honor 



Клара said:


> True.  Off Late, there ain't any difference between TOI comments section and PDF. PDF has become - (Pakistani Dustbin Forum).


TOI is getting a little better though.



Клара said:


> True.  Off Late, there ain't any difference between TOI comments section and PDF. PDF has become - (Pakistani Dustbin Forum).


Just saw that screen shot ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> WTF


bhai ye kya dekha maine abhi abhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> TOI is getting a little better though.



ever noticed those supposedly self claimed neutral Journo's like Tavleen Singh and others...

"I thought Modi was better but he failed" narrative... but if u read into them u find nothing substantive..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Josef K said:


> @Darmashkian : Dude, is that Rajnikanth in your profile pic?


Yep, it is a photoshopped picture of this






it looked cool for a thalaiva fan like me(I'm a Telugu) that's why I took it as my Profile pic 

& yes Rajnikanth is popular among Telugus too, not as popular as in TN, but popular & well-known.
Add to that I like Tamil,Tamil films & songs . I also plan on learning Tamil as my 4th Language.


----------



## dray

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 255102
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT THE F***K ???? *Delhi will becomes the center of prostitution in next 5 years.... Delhi will make money coz people can now ****...



Afaik, we have a strange law on this, prostitution is legal, but going to prostitutes probably isn't, police can book the customers...I think...


----------



## Prajapati

Rain Man said:


> Afaik, we have a strange law on this, prostitution is legal, but going to prostitutes probably isn't, police can book the customers...I think...



Nope. Police cannot arrest a customer if its mutual and in a private place. The law states that a customer cannot consort with a prostitute within 200 yards of a public place and the prostitute must not be below 18 years.


----------



## dray

ranjeet said:


> WTF



Watt d fcuk!!! These are the people pulling down the average iq of the nation, immediate sterilization is needed there to prevent them from producing dumb kids.



Prajapati said:


> Nope. Police cannot arrest a customer if its mutual and in a private place. The law states that a customer cannot consort with a prostitute within 200 yards of a public place and the prostitute must not be below 18 years.



Now, where would you find a place 200 yards away from a public place?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> I am never worried, but can't say the same about you. You are $hiting your pants obsessing about me
> 
> Let the hate flow through you, I enjoy seeing you and your team frustrated. Adios Cyclops.


naanu nimmanna tumba preethisuthene...
I am a Christian,so my obsession about you is natural..


----------



## Prajapati

Rain Man said:


> Now, where would you find a place 200 yards of a public place?



LOL. Why do you want to know ? 

"Public place" means religious place of worship, educational institutions, hostels, hospitals etc. Same rule for selling Alcohol, so just find a place that sells Alcohol 



mooppan said:


> naanu nimmanna tumba preethisuthene...
> I am a Christian,so my obsession about you is natural..



hmmm.....so you think I am father, son or holy spirit ? 

OTOH its rather sad that you are are clinging to show me as the reason for your Hate and Bigotry. Its like someone saying that I am a terrorist because ....... ... No one really buys that $hit you know.


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> Yep, it is a photoshopped picture of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looked cool for a thalaiva fan like me(I'm a Telugu) that's why I took it as my Profile pic
> 
> & yes Rajnikanth is popular among Telugus too, not as popular as in TN, but popular & well-known.
> Add to that I like Tamil,Tamil films & songs . I also plan on learning Tamil as my 4th Language.


I thought its from his new movie 'Kabali'...
Ungalukku Tamil pesa varumaa??..I have lot of telegu friends from bellary/Anantpur areas,But they can't follow a single word of Tamil..


----------



## Darmashkian

Can someone throw him in those colonies & end up breaking his bones in the process?? #justasking

Wonder if he would have said the same thing regarding pork & muslim colonies

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prajapati

Darmashkian said:


> Can someone throw him in those colonies & end up breaking his bones in the process?? #justasking
> 
> Wonder if he would have said the same thing regarding pork & muslim colonies



"secular" hindus don't have b@lls to throw pork into muslim colonies. They only group together to bully jains and other Hindus who USUALLY react mildly.

So when a Jain or a Hindu react aggressively, they don't know what to do, so they start accusing them of "hate" and "communal-ism"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

mooppan said:


> I thought its from his new movie 'Kabali'...
> Ungalukku Tamil pesa varumaa??..I have lot of telegu friends from bellary/Anantpur areas,But they can't follow a single word of Tamil..



No, No it isn't from Kabali. This is the one:-




Thalaiva looks very different if u compare the look on his face+Attire from both posters
---------------------------------------------

I am from Hyderabad, Telangana, & i haven't yet learned Tamil due to lack of time. But I am eager & keen to start learning it once I have the time.
But am quite fond of Tamil movies & especially Rajni ones, I think I have watched Chandramukhi,Endhiran & Sivaji atleast 5 times(For each). AM currently searching for other 480p above Rajni films like Annamalai, Padayappa,Arunachalam,Basha etc with subtitles or atleast the Telugu versions of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> hmmm.....so you think I am father, son or holy spirit ?
> 
> OTOH its rather sad that you are are clinging to show me as the reason for your Hate and Bigotry. Its like someone saying that I am a terrorist because ....... ... No one really buys that $hit you know.


may be..You must have some super natural powers...Its almost impossible for a normal human being to take this much avatarams and incarnation like you within no time...manvan-apagarpa-moksha-glowing red-shankranthi-sanjeevani-makara-utkarash-uparyupari-prajapathi+your numerous female avatars..


----------



## Darmashkian

ranjeet said:


> WTF


I don't know whether I should laugh seeing such foolishness or cry seeing that they are Indians & their are possibly millions more like them out there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Darmashkian said:


> Can someone throw him in those colonies & end up breaking his bones in the process?? #justasking
> 
> Wonder if he would have said the same thing regarding pork & muslim colonies


some time back there was a thread after beef ban by NaMo sarkar and some kerlite comrades organised a beef tasting kiosk to defy it ..... then on that thread i said if tommorow NaMo sarkar puts a ban on poo eating these phseodo sikulars will put up a poo tasting kiosk 

what has hapenned to these so called adarsh sikular liberals ... westerners who used to eat red meat thrice a day 365 days a year are now propogating how the meat diet is bad for humans and ecology but we kalle angrez instead of using owr brains just want to do such owtragious acts to proove owr "modernity"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Roybot said:


> So the only solution to the stray cattle problem is to cut em up and eat them? Whats next slaughter all the stray dogs and pigs and eat them?


There is no problem of stray pigs in my state because there is no ban on slaughtering pigs in Punjab. In fact govt. is promoting pig farming in state. You can also find pig meat on some muslim owner shops here.
In past there was a practice of killing stray dogs through poison by municipalities. This practice was banned due a leader of your beloved party (Maneka Gandhi).
If your radical organisations are ready to take responsibility of removing stray cattle & providing shelter to them then I have no problem on this issue. Then I will support your meat ban initiative. No one has right to play with the life & property of the people under the umbrella of religious faith.


Roybot said:


> Your "sarcasm" (read bigotry) was very much directed towards the Hindus, who consider Cows to me mother like, hence the bull being a father reference from you. Took that one straight out of our western neighbour's "anti Hindu hate book" eh?


So bull is not holy for you then why you have problem in removing them from roads. They are more violent & responsible for more accidents than cows.
Actually I was unaware that Pakistanis are using this term 'father' for you guys. I discover this term first time from the mouth of my hindu friend. He was attacked by a bull while riding on his bike resulting a fractured leg. He told me that he was attacked by father of bajrang dal guys.
You are free to manipulate the content of post as you wish but as I said earlier my sarcasm was not directed at Hindus. *It was directed at right wingers & every hindu is not a right winger.*


Roybot said:


> You are not a religious person, neither am I, big whoop, but atleast have the decency to respect the religious sentiments of other people.


No one will respect your religious sentiments if you follow the attitude of forcing your religious sentiments on other people.


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> may be..You must have some super natural powers...Its almost impossible for a normal human being to take this much avatarams and incarnation like you within no time...manvan-apagarpa-moksha-glowing red-shankranthi-sanjeevani-makara-utkarash-uparyupari-prajapathi+your numerous female avatars..



So you think I am this ?  






or this ?


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> No, No it isn't from Kabali. This is the one:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalaiva looks very different if u compare the look on his face+Attire from both posters
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> I am from Hyderabad, Telangana, & i haven't yet learned Tamil due to lack of time. But I am eager & keen to start learning it once I have the time.


What about Kannada??..Telegus in Bangalore learn Kannada faster than us(Malayalis)..I do speak Kannada,seen lot of common words between Kannada and Telegu(i mean non Sanskrit orgin) like mathaadu/mathlaadu?? etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> What about Kannada??..Telegus in Bangalore learn Kannada faster than us(Malayalis)..I do speak Kannada,seen lot of common words between Kannada and Telegu(i mean non Sanskrit orgin) like mathaadu/mathlaadu?? etc..



Nice try with "Non Sanskrit" origin  ........... forgot to bring in "Aryan" and "Dravidian"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642984576441122816

lol, the timing of this ....


----------



## Darmashkian

mooppan said:


> What about Kannada??..Telegus in Bangalore learn Kannada faster than us(Malayalis)..I do speak Kannada,seen lot of common words between Kannada and Telegu(i mean non Sanskrit orgin) like mathaadu/mathlaadu?? etc..


There are a lot of common words b/w Kannada & Telugu, both of Sanskrit & non-Sanskrit origin.
Even the Telugu & Kannada script are surprisingly more or less the same except for a few differences here & there!!
Tollywood too is quite popular in Karnataka
Here is an old article:-http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/hyderabad/Tollywood-strikes-it-rich-in-Karnataka/articleshow/13114291.cms
_Telugu films and heroes have a big following in Karnataka. Our production houses have now started releasing Telugu films in as many theatres as they want to. Definitely, the market for Telugu cinema has now got expanded,_

Ajith, Prabhas are Karnataka's most-searched actors - The Times of India
_The list had more Telugu actors, five of them to be precise. Prabhas, whose multilingual Baahubali has become a big hit, is a favourite amongst youngsters. His other big hit was Mirchi which did well at the box office in Bengaluru. Allu Arjun (last seen in So Satyamurthy), Mahesh Babu (fresh from recently-released Srimanthudu), Pawan Kalyan (whose sequel to Gabbar Singh has created a lot of hype) and Junior NTR (whose last movie Temper did well at the box-office) are also on the list. _

Srimanthudu has also done quite well here.
'Srimanthudu' Third Weekend Box Office Collection: Mahesh Babu Starrer Beats 'Attarintiki Daaredi' in 17 Days
_The movie has raked in Rs 11.25 crore (Rs 9.35 crore net) in Karnataka,_

& regarding Kannada, those Telugus from AP & TG who go to Bengaluru go there because they get a job especially in the IT sector, add to that u must know that a few million Telugus already live in Karanataka in the districts bordering AP & TG(Bellary,Kolar etc) thus they already know Kannada, being born & brought up here

I live in Hyderabad, so I think I can get a job here especially when I am doing B.Tech(CSE).

But yes if I go to Karnataka in the future, I will definitely try & learn Kannada.I have nothing against it.

I just wish to learn Tami,Marathi & Axomiya because for some reason I like those languages a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

Darmashkian said:


> No, No it isn't from Kabali. This is the one:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalaiva looks very different if u compare the look on his face+Attire from both posters
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> I am from Hyderabad, Telangana, & i haven't yet learned Tamil due to lack of time. But I am eager & keen to start learning it once I have the time.
> But am quite fond of Tamil movies & especially Rajni ones, I think I have watched Chandramukhi,Endhiran & Sivaji atleast 5 times(For each). AM currently searching for other 480p above Rajni films like Annamalai, Padayappa,Arunachalam,Basha etc with subtitles or atleast the Telugu versions of them



That guy looks cool as fcuk in that pic. Just wish that he stopped donning stupid roles and started acting like the elder Bachchan in older characters. He should have done that 15 years ago instead of ending up as the faded star that he is now post Lingaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

The man below is a big AAP supporter & also a journalist. Opened a pro-AAP website
His description from his twitter profile:-
Founder, @JantaKaReporter. Former BBC editor (12 yrs with the beeb in UK) and ex TV Today Managing Editor. Also workd with Rediff & Statesman. Big Chelsea fan!

Now read below








If number plate is not complete, it indeed is an offense. Read no. 15 below






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Insiders reveal: Kejriwal blames his two flunkeys for mismanaging DUSU polls*


India Samvad Bureau

New Delhi: Defeat is an orphan. Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal was quick to realise this bitter truth as results of DUSU polls were out on Saturday. *Obsessed with his own cult figure Arvind Kejriwal did not take a second to blame his two sycophants for fighting DUSU polls in his name.*

Violating all norms, Kejriwal was the only recognised leader among all the parties who campaigned directly in the DUSU elections.* Kejriwal's posters were used widely in the election campaign. Congress openly said that AAP pumped cash into the University elections by misusing its power in Delhi. But in the end, nothing clicked for the anti-corruption crusader whose candidates lost all the four seats by a wide margin.
*
Sources said that* Kejriwal reportedly blamed Ashish Talwar and Dilip Pandey for using his face in the students polls. Ashish talwar is the in-charge of AAP’s youth wing CYSS while Dilip Pandey is the in-charge of Delhi. Both are said to be part of Kejriwal’s kitchen cabinet. Both are Kejri’s yes-persons known for flattery in inner circles of AAP. *After the disgraced show, Dilip Pandey reportedly offered to resign in a bid to prove his alleged sacrifice for his master.

Sources said that* like Jitendra Tomar, the Congress turncoat Talwar had convinced Kejriwal that party should contest DUSU polls to garner youth support in the forthcoming Municipal elections. Talwar assured that by using Kejriwal’s image the DUSU polls would be quite easy to win.*

Sources said that Kejriwal ostensibly approved the posters which projected AAP supremo as the trump card for victory. Later, an expensive rock show was organised at the Talkatora Indoor Stadium to catch the attention of students.

At the concert, Kejriwal was the focal point while Bollywood stars Vishal Dadlani and Shilpa Rao were the performers. Both BJP and Congress had blamed AAP for spending huge amounts on the show and making students election an expensive affair.
Sources said that *in the season of sycophancy in AAP, leaders like Ashutosh were sidelined. Even Sanjay Singh and Gopal Rai(former student leaders) were not consulted by Talwar. Manish Sisodia was invited for the show as he is considered no. 2 in the party after Kejriwal.*

“_Kejriwal should rely on genuine leaders in the party. But he seems to be obsessed by his own image. After throwing out Prashant Bhushan and Yogendra Yadav, the cult worship in the party has increased_,” said an MLA of AAP from South Delhi. According to him*, greedy workers, leaders and even journalist have besieged Kejriwal by flattery.*


Insiders reveal: Kejriwal blames his two flunkeys for mismanaging DUSU polls

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Prajapati

Darmashkian said:


> The man below is a big AAP supporter & also a journalist.
> His description from his twitter profile:-
> Founder, @JantaKaReporter. Former BBC editor (12 yrs with the beeb in UK) and ex TV Today Managing Editor. Also workd with Rediff & Statesman. Big Chelsea fan!
> 
> Now read below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If number plate is not complete, it indeed is an offense. Read no. 15 below

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

@Star Wars I take Back all I said about sambit patra - today I learned that he won presidentship from JNU In 2001

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> @Star Wars I take Back all I said about sambit patra - today I learned that he won presidentship from JNU In 2001



I heard ABVP won 1 seat in JNU in todays result


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> I heard ABVP won 1 seat in JNU in todays result



Yup after 14 years, came pretty close in 2 others also. Breaching the last standing commie bastion is no small achievement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643044163911442433

ok,folks Bihar is ours....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Kashmir BJP leader inviting Hindus, Muslims for his ‘beef party’
> 
> @SarthakGanguly



He is a Muslim MP, he will do what's necessary...isko blame math karo. He only wants tolerance(only from hindus)


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Kashmir BJP leader inviting Hindus, Muslims for his ‘beef party’
> 
> @SarthakGanguly


He is a secular. He lost in Kokernag and wants to save his skin.


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> He is a Muslim MP, he will do what's necessary...isko blame math karo. He only wants tolerance(only from hindus)



What about compulsory hindi in schools ?UN offical status for hindi? Ramayana and Mahabharata forced into school syllabus ? Like i said bunch of illiterate clowns given key ministries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Guys here is a brilliant article by Vasundhara Raje, Honourable CM of Rajasthan in the TOI. Please Read it
> @Rain Man @Roybot @nair @levina @anant_s
> 
> *A revolution in subsidies: A modern state is a welfare state, but it must target and deliver subsidies effectively*
> 
> A modern state is a welfare state. But *a modern state does not “spray and pray” with its subsidies. It must deliver them with grace, efficiency and effectiveness.*
> 
> Currently ration shops in Rajasthan stock only three items (wheat, sugar and kerosene), are open only one week a month, treat citizens poorly, and have high subsidy leakage because we lack the online infrastructure to cross reference inventory, consumption and eligibility. O*ver the next year the state government will rebrand 5,000 of our 25,542 ration shops in a public private partnership as Annapurna Bhandars: They will stay open all month, sell more than 150 products at prices regulated by the government, start home delivery and join an online platform.*
> 
> In parallel, a*ll families with state government issued Bhamashah cards will have the option to choose between direct cash credit of subsidies to bank accounts or getting non-cash subsidised goods that trigger an SMS to their cellphone when their eligibility amount is issued by any ration shop*. During pilots of this subsidy choice in Ajmer, citizens opted for non-cash versus cash subsidies in the ratio of 65:35. But this may change over time.
> 
> India’s subsidy debate has deep historical roots; some of the most heated debates between the 299 members of the constituent assembly that wrote India’s remarkable Constitution were around the distinction between fundamental rights (whose aim was political democracy) and directive principles (whose aim was social and economic democracy). There was great disappointment amongst some members when directive principles were made non-justiciable (unenforceable by courts).
> 
> I believe these were essentially conflicts of head and heart because everything that our citizens needed was not possible immediately. As Babasaheb Ambedkar said during his speech introducing the draft Constitution in 1948, _“The criticism that directive principles are pious declarations with no binding force is superfluous. Whoever is in power cannot ignore them even though he may not have to answer in a court of law for breach. But he will certainly have to answer to the electorate.”_
> 
> Babasaheb was right; electoral politics since our first election in 1952 have shown that no political party can ignore the social and economic objectives of the directive principles. The amount of government spending is less important than how the money is spent; spending that doesn’t reach the needy is not only wasteful but represents stealing from future generations.
> 
> *Much of the Rs 80,000 crore outstanding debt of the Rajasthan State Electricity Board represents wasteful subsidies that could have been spent on roads, education or skills.* A former prime minister once said that only 15% of government expenditure reaches the poor; clearly his realisation was not shared by the last central government which bafflingly cancelled the implementation of Aadhaar verification for gas cylinder subsidy just before the last Lok Sabha election.
> 
> Thankfully the linking of gas cylinder subsidies to Aadhaar by the new government will save Rs 10,000 crore annually. *Economic theory is divided over the relative efficacy of cash versus non-cash subsidies but experience from Mexico, Brazil and the US suggests that cash transfers have smaller leakages and women are more responsible custodians of subsidy spending than men.* However the economics profession changes its mind often and policy makers should be guided by citizen choice, while simultaneously improving cash and non-cash subsidy delivery using a powerful new tool for the modern welfare state: biometric identification.
> 
> *The enemy of subsidy spending is leakage to people who do not need it. The Rajasthan government’s consolidated and de-duplicated Bhamashah database will issue a card to every family that will be linked to a bank account in the name of the lady of the house. Bhamashah’s Aadhaar authenticated database makes it an effective platform for financial inclusion, health insurance, ration shops, education scholarships, Mgnrega payments, and much else – because all families will receive an SMS for all cash or non-cash transactions linked to their card.*
> 
> The state government has enrolled 88 lakh of Rajasthan’s 135 lakh families and will cover everybody in two years. Over time physical cards will be replaced by phones consistent with the Centre’s audacious JAM trinity (Jan Dhan Yojana, Aadhaar and Mobile Phone).
> 
> I*t’s safe to predict that over the next few decades government expenditure in India will rise substantially* from the current 16% of GDP; comparable numbers are 57% for Denmark, 40% for the US and 25% for Brazil. However, a populous country like India must balance targeted government subsidies with alternate social justice solutions like infrastructure, education, skills and jobs.
> 
> The wisdom of balance in governance is hardly new; *the magnificent ruins at Hampi of the Vijaynagara Empire have a horizontal band of three animal sculptures at the bottom of every building; tigers (for courage), horses (for speed) and elephants (for stability). This grouping has an important message for state governments that often choose the status quo over boldness, innovation and experimentation.*
> 
> The Centre has created new space for state governments to complement India’s progress in fundamental rights since 1947 with better outcomes on the Constitution’s directive principles. Delivering subsidies more efficiently and effectively is surely a great place to start.
> 
> A revolution in subsidies: A modern state is a welfare state, but it must target and deliver subsidies effectively - TOI Blogs
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> There is ego & hatred on both sides,
> From the SS:- Uddhav Thackeray & co.
> From the BJP:-Some at the state BJP Leadership+Modi-Shah. Modi didn't want any alliance with the Sena in the first place(after election) after UT's personal attacks, he was eager on an alliance with the smaller parties+breaking the NCP & the Congress.. SHah made him agree to an alliance.
> 
> EDIT1:-
> & more importantly, many in the BJP leadership now believe that:-"Why rule Maha. with a partner side by side, when we might as well rule it alone with some junior partners whom we can easily bypass??"
> 
> The Hindutva & ideology part is very complicated to explain, will do it later when I also get the hang of it..
> -----
> & i agree on the bolded part, Maharashtra can be considered one of the janma-sthans of Hindutva & Hindu nationalism!! Infact many NCP & Congress cadre too are Hindutvavadi by nature
> 
> @vsdoc @Tridibans @doppelganger @all marathis
> 
> I have heard rumours from good friends & contacts that the Gujarati & Jain lobbies are now thinking of working towards making Mumbai a UT after this meat ban ruckus!! What do u think.. is this possible?? & will the Marathis & the rest of Maharashtra accept it.
> 
> Here is a Gujarati supremacist on twitter ranting against the Thackerays & talking about making mumbai an UT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642753292787822592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642751235821441024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642754550881894401
> What arrogance -_-



Raje is one of the CMs who has a reputation of getting things done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Raje is one of the CMs who has a reputation of getting things done



Modi should resign and make her pm actually.Haven't seen a more inept Prime minister in recent history - squandering away a decisive mandate with no reults whatsoever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Modi should resign and make her pm actually.Haven't seen a more inept Prime minister in recent history - squandering away a decisive mandate with no reults whatsoever



Either Modi bhakts, or Raje Bhakts ... we should have a Nehrivian India under the mighty leadership of the Gandhi Family.. down with you Hindutvadis....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> WTF







BC YEH kya post kardiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> BC YEH kya post kardiye


Holy Spirit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Prajapati said:


> Nice try with "Non Sanskrit" origin  ........... forgot to bring in "Aryan" and "Dravidian"



I think he was referring to those words that do not have a known Sanskrit origin. Figures that if there is a Sanskrit origin of the word, it makes sense for it to be the same/similar.




mooppan said:


> What about Kannada??..Telegus in Bangalore learn Kannada faster than us(Malayalis)..I do speak Kannada,seen lot of common words between Kannada and Telegu(i mean non Sanskrit orgin) like mathaadu/mathlaadu?? etc..



While it is true that people speaking Telugu pick up Kannada faster, it is unlikely to be because the languages are similar. The similarity you pointed out will likely exist, in different words, to other languages too. Telugu is actually in a different grouping from the other major South Indian languages. The similarity in the script used _(Kannada & Telugu) _is what leads most people to believe that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Either Modi bhakts, or Raje Bhakts ... we should have a Nehrivian India under the mighty leadership of the Gandhi Family.. down with you Hindutvadis....



No sarcasm there are serious problems to fix and they are busy with Hindi imposition and Ramayana lessons.Am all for Hindutva but this is not Hindutva its bigotry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> ever noticed those supposedly self claimed neutral Journo's like Tavleen Singh and others...
> 
> "I thought Modi was better but he failed" narrative... but if u read into them u find nothing substantive..



I am following tavleens column for quite some time she is a well wisher of the govt,but yes the Modi has failed narrative is growing


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> No sarcasm there are serious problems to fix and they are busy with Hindi imposition and Ramayana lessons.Am all for Hindutva but this is not Hindutva its bigotry


Ramayana lessons being introduced and you say its bigotry.  Okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Modi should resign and make her pm actually.Haven't seen a more inept Prime minister in recent history - _*squandering away a decisive mandate*_ with no reults whatsoever



Unfortunately that has a bitter ring of the truth to it. Arun Shourie was right when he said _"When all is said & done, there is more said than done"._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> No sarcasm there are serious problems to fix and they are busy with Hindi imposition and Ramayana lessons.Am all for Hindutva but this is not Hindutva its bigotry



lol...its going fine...Serious problems take serious time to fix. Besides govt. should focus on "this" rather than "that" is kinda of a pointless argument...


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> No sarcasm there are serious problems to fix and they are busy with Hindi imposition and Ramayana lessons.Am all for Hindutva but this is not Hindutva its bigotry


that Hindi at UN thing can be handled later, I believe Ramayan has been included in Haryana school as well. I support that decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> lol...its going fine...Serious problems take serious time to fix. Besides govt. should focus on "this" rather than "that" is kinda of a pointless argument...


The only thing all those I interacted with and I are seriously concerned with is the forgiving nature of the Government. The paid media, the sold off netas, the corrupt Congress all continue to work with impunity. That is inexplicable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> The only thing all those I interacted with and I are seriously concerned with is the forgiving nature of the Government. The paid media, the sold off netas, the corrupt Congress all continue to work with impunity. That is inexplicable.



There are rumors that some of the forgiving nature is in trade for passing of bills, but its just rumors for the moment.
Besides, either its forgiving nature or govt. itself does not know how far the infection goes and it definitely goes deep within the BJP.



Bang Galore said:


> Unfortunately that has a bitter ring of the truth to it. Arun Shourie was right when he said _"When all is said & done, there is more said than done"._



Arum Shourie and BJP aren't in good terms and rumors are that he is close to the west. Besides as for passage of bills are concerned, not even god could have done it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> There are rumors that some of the forgiving nature is in trade for passing of bills, but its just rumors for the moment.
> Besides, either its forgiving nature or govt. itself does not know how far the infection goes and it definitely goes deep within the BJP.


Not good enough. Vajpayee was not elected. Modi was.
The intent was to see the previous chors punished. Severely. There was a strong desire for revenge even.

It does not take much for a Government to even build cases out of thin air. The family, and the media are known trouble makers. Expecting them to allow the Government to carry on development work of the nation is not stupidity. It's criminal. Before making a road, you make it even and remove the irregularities. 

Not seen that happening.

Otherwise this Govt had done better in 1 year than what the previous did in 5.

+Defence
+Economy
+Trade
+Social Equity
+Sanitation

-Indecisive against deliberate and anti national opposition (except NGOs)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> There are rumors that some of the forgiving nature is in trade for passing of bills, but its just rumors for the moment.
> Besides, either its forgiving nature or govt. itself does not know how far the infection goes and it definitely goes deep within the BJP.



Things don't get done by giving carrots at least in our parliament they get done the way Mullayam was forced to back out of gathbandhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> I am following tavleens column for quite some time she is a well wisher of the govt,but yes the Modi has failed narrative is growing








I stopped liking her after seeing this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Besides as for passage of bills are concerned, not even god could have done it...


It could have been done. There are many dirty ways to get things done. The ministers from the Opposition could have been blackmailed or silenced. The morally upright approach undertaken by Modi is defensive and gives the Family the chance to recuperate from the blows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> Ramayana lessons being introduced and you say its bigotry.  Okay.



NO that isn't bigotry but this is how we always fail ! You don't come to a TV show and proclaim Ramayana and Mahabharata are going to be made COMPULSORY .you do subtly with a well thought out strategy without much hue and cry.Atleast Outsource the task to someone real intellectuals not these half learned clowns who can't even give it back to presstitutes as good as they get.A stealthy systematic approach is the only way to cleanse everything from history to mindset,at least learn that from your opponents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> Things don't get done by giving carrots at least in our parliament they get done the way Mullayam was forced to back out of gathbandhan.


Exactly. Take Mulayam for example. Find a few odd cases, hunt for a connection and point it to Mulayam. Take the initiative. Instead the Government is ruling as if Indians are all from the Satyug, all having the best interest for the nation. Fools.

By this time, several know criminals like Mulayam and Co should have had heart attacks.



magudi said:


> NO that isn't bigotry but this is how we always fail ! You don't come to a TV show and proclaim Ramayana and Mahabharata are going to be made COMPULSORY .you do subtly with a well thought out strategy without much hue and cry.Atleast Outsource the task to someone real intellectuals not these half learned clowns who can't even give it back to presstitutes as good as they get.A stealthy systematic approach is the only way to cleanse everything from history to mindset,at least learn that from your opponents.


Yes. That I agree. The honesty with which we are approaching the matter is disgusting. Stealth and subterfuge is what I am a fan of.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

.


SarthakGanguly said:


> It could have been done. There are many dirty ways to get things done. The ministers from the Opposition could have been blackmailed or silenced. The morally upright approach undertaken by Modi is defensive and gives the Family the chance to recuperate from the blows.



That is one thing i don't like is morally upright approach of Modi. "I will bring everyone along". for 10 years he was hounded and really doesn't do much against them. SO far i agree his inaction on Sonia family is upsetting. But everything else i am satisfied....



SarthakGanguly said:


> Exactly. Take Mulayam for example. Find a few odd cases, hunt for a connection and point it to Mulayam. Take the initiative. Instead the Government is ruling as if Indians are all from the Satyug, all having the best interest for the nation. Fools.



Mulayam is one guy, Sonia is a different ball game. One has to understand she and her family has been around for 60+ years. Uprooting her is not going to be easy.


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Arum Shourie and BJP aren't in good terms and rumors are that he is close to the west. Besides as for passage of bills are concerned, not even god could have done it...



Does not matter, I was pointing out that statement seems to be proved correct. Shourie was kept out because Jaitley didn't want him in & Modi didn't push too hard _(that was the reason, not the sorry excuse of him being close to the west etc)_. That is now history, though Jaitley's own performance has hardly been confidence building. as for the ills, Arun Shourie had actually made the exact same point, though he made it even before the bills were put up. Once you go down that route of putting up the bills, you can't come with excuses. The government has lost both face & credibility. For that reasons alone, I wish there were people like Shourie in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> .
> 
> 
> That is one thing i don't like is morally upright approach of Modi. "I will bring everyone along". for 10 years he was hounded and really doesn't do much against them. SO far i agree his inaction on Sonia family is upsetting. But everything else i am satisfied....


And let me assure you. There are more Indians who have a favorable attitude towards the Monarchy as compared to those who support Modi. Only this time the Family supporters got divided and all. This is a nation of corrupt cheaters who would not think twice before backstabbing their neighbors. We needed a strong ruler who would steamroll the opposition and get things done. 

Things are getting done at 60% the rate and the opposition remains potent.


----------



## IN-2030

ranjeet said:


> WTF


Apne Kejri se bhi jyada rayta faila rha h ye to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Mulayam is one guy, Sonia is a different ball game. One has to understand she and her family has been around for 60+ years. Uprooting her is not going to be easy.


There are a lot of tricks up the sleeve.

Fake audio tapes can be 'leaked' unearthing corruption scams. 
Documents implicating the family should be divulged.
If nothing works, an odd accident does the trick.

I think BJP is seeking some form of understanding - either because BJP is getting sold behind the scenes or they are crass stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

ranjeet said:


> Anyway did you see John Dayal is trending?



What was the issue?

I do not follow social media, hence am unaware of the issue.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Does not matter, I was pointing out that statement seems to be proved correct. Shourie was kept out because Jaitley didn't want him in & Modi didn't push too hard _(that was the reason, not the sorry excuse of him being close to the west etc)_. That is now history, though Jaitley's own performance has hardly been confidence building. as for the ills, Arun Shourie had actually made the exact same point, though he made it even before the bills were put up. Once you go down that route of putting up the bills, you can't come with excuses. The government has lost both face & credibility. For that reasons alone, I wish there were people like Shourie in.



I keep telling people not to use the term "excuses", it adds nothing to the argument. Bills is one thing i believe could not have been passed even if Arun Shourie was there. what i am stating is a reality, if those bills are passed, its all over for congress and the commies. they will do everything they can to stop the passage of bills. BJP simply cannot push the bills through in parliament . there is a system, that system has to be respected. What bills he wanted to push through he already has done it. NDA has the support in parliament in both houses to pass the bills. But RS NDA is helpless until April 2016. What are they supposed to do, Lathi charge the protesting MP's ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

SarthakGanguly said:


> Exactly. Take Mulayam for example. Find a few odd cases, hunt for a connection and point it to Mulayam. Take the initiative. Instead the Government is ruling as if Indians are all from the Satyug, all having the best interest for the nation. Fools.
> 
> By this time, several know criminals like Mulayam and Co should have had heart attacks.
> 
> 
> Yes. That I agree. The honesty with which we are approaching the matter is disgusting. Stealth and subterfuge is what I am a fan of.


Prithvi Raj syndrome, plus mischief by jaitely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> I keep telling people not to use the term "excuses", it adds nothing to the argument. Bills is one thing i believe could not have been passed even if Arun Shourie was there. what i am stating is a reality, if those bills are passed, its all over for congress and the commies. they will do everything they can to stop the passage of bills. BJP simply cannot push the bills through in parliament . there is a system, that system has to be respected. What bills he wanted to push through he already has done it. NDA has the support in parliament in both houses to pass the bills. But RS NDA is helpless until April 2016. What are they supposed to do, Lathi charge the protesting MP's ?


Nope. There are many ways the few Congi and Commie legislators could have been 'persuaded' to abstain from voting.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Modi should resign and make her pm actually.Haven't seen a more inept Prime minister in recent history - squandering away a decisive mandate with no reults whatsoever



I kinda agree with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> I think BJP is seeking some form of understanding - either because BJP is getting sold behind the scenes or they are crass stupid.



Its most probably BJP 160 v/s new BJP ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> that Hindi at UN thing can be handled later, I believe Ramayan has been included in Haryana school as well. I support that decision.



Ranjeet bhai i am no Hindi hater i'll be happy if it gets official status in UN but do understand overt push for its imposition and stuff like compulsory Hindi in schools etc won't go down well with many and result only in feeling victimized

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Cry.me.a.River said:


> What was the issue?
> 
> I do not follow social media, hence am unaware of the issue.



He insulted Ram.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nope. There are many ways the few Congi and Commie legislators could have been 'persuaded' to abstain from voting.



No, many congress are actually in favor of he bill in private. but nothing can be done if RS speaker himself adjourns the house in 2 minutes of even trying to call discussion on a bill. IF voting were to be done right now the bill would be passed. Its not about support but its about obstruction by Sonia Bhakts and a biased RS speaker...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Its most probably BJP 160 v/s new BJP ....


Then they should have been purged. It would have been easier than winning this huge mandate. Very much possible They were given a mandate to take tough decisions. To 'clean' the system. If you know what I mean. Clean. And then Sterilize. 

Instead we only find a statesman. That is good. But not sustainable in India. Not enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Things don't get done by giving carrots at least in our parliament they get done the way Mullayam was forced to back out of gathbandhan.



I agree with you modi needs to be personally conveyed that he was elected as a hardliner & not a pussy footer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> I kinda agree with you



Most of the states have been carrying out reforms, not only Raje's..

Business friendly drive: 'Competitive federalism' triggers reforms in states - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

@SarthakGanguly they are neither stupid nor waiting for opportune time ,the real reason is BJP are no saints either so going after Cong would mean - Mutually Assured Destruction!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Then they should have been purged. It would have been easier than winning this huge mandate. Very much possible They were given a mandate to take tough decisions. To 'clean' the system. If you know what I mean. Clean. And then Sterilize.
> 
> Instead we only find a statesman. That is good. But not sustainable in India. Not enough.



Not going to be done overnight or in 1 year time. Purge has been happening rather slowly but none the less it has been happening...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> No, many congress are actually in favor of he bill in private. but nothing can be done if RS speaker himself adjourns the house in 2 minutes of even trying to call discussion on a bill. IF voting were to be done right now the bill would be passed. Its not about support but its about obstruction by Sonia Bhakts and a biased RS speaker...


The real battle now does not happen in the House. It happens in the media.



magudi said:


> @SarthakGanguly they are neither stupid nor waiting for opportune time ,the real reason is BJP are no saints either so going after Cong would mean - Mutually Assured Destruction!


I suspect something similar. That is disappointing. Viraat Hindus will teach them a lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Ranjeet bhai i am no Hindi hater i'll be happy if it gets official status in UN but do understand overt push for its imposition and stuff like compulsory Hindi in schools etc won't go down well with many and result only in feeling victimized


I agree with this point of yours bhai, this push for hindi is not required when we have other important issues at stake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Most of the states have been carrying out reforms, not only Raje's..
> 
> Business friendly drive: 'Competitive federalism' triggers reforms in states - The Economic Times



Lol nothing has been happening other than Labour reforms push by Rajasthan and MP , two non industrialized states , everything else is still on stand still


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> I keep telling people not to use the term "excuses", it adds nothing to the argument. *Bills is one thing i believe could not have been passed even if Arun Shourie was there. what i am stating is a reality, if those bills are passed, its all over for congress and the commies. they will do everything they can to stop the passage of bills. BJP simply cannot push the bills through in parliament . there is a system, that system has to be respected*. What bills he wanted to push through he already has done it. NDA has the support in parliament in both houses to pass the bills. But RS NDA is helpless until April 2016. What are they supposed to do, Lathi charge the protesting MP's ?



Err..., that was what Arun Shourie said. Use executive orders as much as possible on certain matters, leave the land bill to be taken apart by the states with the centre supporting any state legislation. He had the opinion that these bills will not get through in parliament & it has been proven correct.

If the BJP knew what you just said, it should not have put up the bills, should it? Trotting out sorry _(they, not you) _excuses_ (& that is used correctly here)_ after they didn't do the homework properly is just pathetic.


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

ranjeet said:


> He insulted Ram.




How?

I mean he is a douche, but what he did this time specifically?


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Its most probably BJP 160 v/s new BJP ....



Let's hope at least after Bihar relations they manage to grow a pair


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> The real battle now does not happen in the House. It happens in the media.
> 
> 
> I suspect something similar. That is disappointing. Viraat Hindus will teach them a lesson.




What choice do we Viraat Hindus have other than Bharatiya Jumla Party ??


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Let's hope at least after Bihar relations they manage to grow a pair



Its not going to change all of a sudden, where people expecting India to be Germany in 1.5 years ?


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> @SarthakGanguly they are neither stupid nor waiting for opportune time ,the real reason is BJP are no saints either so going after Cong would mean - Mutually Assured Destruction!



Can be a possibility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Mulayam is one guy, Sonia is a different ball game. One has to understand she and her family has been around for 60+ years. Uprooting her is not going to be easy.



When you slap a person, he/she loose the fear of getting slapped again or they shamelessly keep on taking one after another. So the trick is slap the sh!t out of the next best person and give a threatening look to send the msg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

And where is new NCERT textbook series?

It has been a year and a half. BJP should have came out with new NCERT textbooks by now.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> What choice do we Viraat Hindus have other than Bharatiya Jumla Party ??


Yeah, that is the only solace for BJP. We don't have a choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> @SarthakGanguly they are neither stupid nor waiting for opportune time ,the real reason is BJP are no saints either so going after Cong would mean - Mutually Assured Destruction!



Can be a possibility


Star Wars said:


> Most of the states have been carrying out reforms, not only Raje's..
> 
> Business friendly drive: 'Competitive federalism' triggers reforms in states - The Economic Times



Nope nothing much happening except in Rajasthan & MP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Cry.me.a.River said:


> And where is new NCERT textbook series?
> 
> It has been a year and a half. BJP should have came out with new NCERT textbooks by now.



ALL TALK , ZERO ACTION


----------



## ranjeet

Cry.me.a.River said:


> How?
> 
> I mean he is a douche, but what he did this time specifically?


I posted a screen shot of his tweet few pages ago.


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

magudi said:


> What choice do we Viraat Hindus have other than Bharatiya Jumla Party ??



Voting BJP for 15 years is enough to kill hopes of seculars. Seculars are not in productive portion of economy and are dependent on patronage. Stop that gravy train and secular goes bankrupt.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Err..., that was what Arun Shourie said. Use executive orders as much as possible on certain matters, leave the land bill to be taken apart by the states with the centre supporting any state legislation. He had the opinion that these bills will not get through in parliament & it has been proven correct.
> 
> If the BJP knew what you just said, it should not have put up the bills, should it? Trotting out sorry _(they, not you) _excuses_ (& that is used correctly here)_ after they didn't do the homework properly is just pathetic.



How long do executive orders last ? are they permanent ? There is nothing wrong with Putting bills in parliament. Its really not a crime. Few bills were actually passed in LS, last session and previous two sessions has been extremely productive in contrary to what Arun Shourie had said...


----------



## ranjeet

Cry.me.a.River said:


> Voting BJP for 15 years is enough to kill hopes of seculars. Seculars are not in productive portion of economy and are dependent on patronage. Stop that gravy train and secular goes bankrupt.


Nope, secular will keep on spewing venom through media. Bring strict rules for misreporting and misquoting things will start improving.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Its not going to change all of a sudden, where people expecting India to be Germany in 1.5 years ?


No. I expected to see blood. Over and above all. Of those who shamelessly looted this land for 60 odd years. Compensations. Justice. Vengeance. All.

A fresh start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

ranjeet said:


> I posted a screen shot of his tweet few pages ago.




So typical wordplay. Hope he got trolled pretty bad.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> @SarthakGanguly they are neither stupid nor waiting for opportune time ,the real reason is BJP are no saints either so going after Cong would mean - Mutually Assured Destruction!



Probably, but i don't think so at least not the doomsday picture you paint. BJP are no saints, but all those cases would have come out by now. Even if it existed...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> Nope, secular will keep on spewing venom through media. Bring strict rules for misreporting and misquoting things will start improving.


By this time, cease and desist notices should have been sent to NDTV, TOI etc for deliberate falsification of news. They do it all the time. They should have been Greenpeaced by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

ranjeet said:


> Nope, secular will keep on spewing venom through media. Bring strict rules for misreporting and misquoting things will start improving.




How long?

As I stated earlier, most of seculars does not produce wealth and are depndent on patronage.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. I expected to see blood. Over and above all. Of those who shamelessly looted this land for 60 odd years. Compensations. Justice. Vengeance. All.
> 
> A fresh start.



Blood, in time i believe.... if he did act on NGO's cut their funding and if he was ruthless enough to sideline Advani and RSS then i believe there is something...I am willing to wait for 3 years before crying hoarse...

Media is not being pampered unlike what was done by Vajpayee, the recent attack by Media on Modi has something to do with Govt. refusing FM Radio Auctions.


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Nope, secular will keep on spewing venom through media. Bring strict rules for misreporting and misquoting things will start improving.



Yeah right, with real pm managing media don't keep your hopes high on that front , that's why i keep saying Modi is out of sync with reality ,he's busy organizing road show for NRIs



SarthakGanguly said:


> No. I expected to see blood. Over and above all. Of those who shamelessly looted this land for 60 odd years. Compensations. Justice. Vengeance. All.
> 
> A fresh start.



Would never have had this level forgiveness even in RamRajya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Blood, in time i believe.... if he did act on NGO's cut their funding and if he was ruthless enough to sideline Advani and RSS then i believe there is something...I am willing to wait for 3 years before crying hoarse...
> 
> Media is not being pampered unlike what was done by Vajpayee, the recent attack by Media on Modi has something to do with Govt. refusing FM Radio Auctions.


I am not crying hoarse. 

The rod is hot. It is time to strike. With time, BJP will suffer attrition. There is someone strong enough to protect the media from within the BJP. There is no other explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Yeah right, with real pm managing media don't keep your hopes high on that front , that's why i keep saying Modi is out of sync with reality ,he's busy organizing road show for NRIs



lol....the whole Jaitley being Real PM is absolute nonsense...if he was able to sideline RSS and Advani, who is Jaitley to interfere ?



SarthakGanguly said:


> I am not crying hoarse.
> 
> The rod is hot. It is time to strike. With time, BJP will suffer attrition. There is someone strong enough to protect the media from within the BJP. There is no other explanation.



not aimed at you but others ...

With Bihar with BJP and loss of Karnatakka Congress will eventually get wiped out due to lack of funding... No more NGO's to back them, no more money from states, they will slowly starve to death..


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> How long do executive orders last ? are they permanent ? There is nothing wrong with Putting bills in parliament. Its really not a crime. Few bills were actually passed in LS, last session and previous two sessions has been extremely productive in contrary to what Arun Shourie had said...





Depends on where they are issued and on what. The reference there was to rely mostly on those orders to get things done where they can do it, not on the bills mentioned. You are missing the point. It is not about putting a few bills in parliament, it is about putting government prestige on line for some bills that you know will be tough getting through. Makes the government look weak & foolish. Getting other stuff done does not exonerate them for this blunder. That would have happened anyways without taking a beating on this. Arun Shourie spoke before the bills were put up & immediately after. It is that very argument of leaving it to the states that the BJP is now talking about. Does make them look incompetent. Whatever you think, the government has take a tremendous beating on these bills. Does not do their credibility much good either. Shourie also spoke on the MAT issue & said that the government was risking looking foolish. With Jaitley now eating humble pie on that, it did make the government look bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> lol....the whole *Jaitley* being Real PM is absolute nonsense...if he was able to sideline RSS and Advani, who is Jaitley to interfere ?



i suggest you don't take that name openly like this , it is dangerous

That is why even i avoid it

It's been clear over the past year and half that the real pm runs the show and the show has been a flop


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Depends on where they are issued and on what. The reference there was to rely mostly on those orders to get things done where they can do it, not on the bills mentioned. You are missing the point. It is not about putting a few bills in parliament, it is about putting government prestige on line for some bills that you know will be tough getting through. Makes the government look weak & foolish. Getting other stuff done does not exonerate them for this blunder. That would have happened anyways without taking a beating on this. Arun Shourie spoke before the bills were put up & immediately after. It is that very argument of leaving it to the states that the BJP is now talking about. Does make them look incompetent. Whatever you think, the government has take a tremendous beating on these bills. Does not do their credibility much good either. Shourie also spoke on the MAT issue & said that the government was risking looking foolish. With Jaitley now eating humble pie on that, it did make the government look bad.




Everybody knew and expected the RS not to function. Last time pre 2004 BJP tried to change education policy, congress came to power and changed it right back because orders passed were not permanent. AS for everything else, its really an opinion.. IF you want to make something permanent it has to be passed in parliament.



magudi said:


> i suggest you don't take that name openly like this , it is dangerous
> That is why even i avoid it
> It's been clear over the past year and half that the real pm runs the show and the show has been a flop



Sorry, but that really is nonsense and does not make any sense at all. How can Jaitley be real PM . YEs Jaitley has connections with media and is close to Modi, but calling him real PM doesn't make much sense at all. He isn't even part of the Lutyans club.. POssibly he has a soft corner for them, something like "honor amongst thieves"


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Everybody knew and expected the RS not to function. Last time pre 2004 BJP tried to change education in NCERT, congress came to power and changed it right back because orders passed were not permanent. AS for everything else, its really an opinion.. IF you want to make something permanent it has to be passed in parliament.



What you are saying suggests either poor reading of the situation by senior ministers or a hidden desire to gets their backsides whipped. The argument on the land bill & others like labour laws etc were to get the states to pass their own bills with the centre supporting it. It would effectively have bypassed the prevailing law & there was nothing any opposition in the RS could have done. You simply don't put the prestige of the government & of the PM who has won such a massive mandate on the line unless you are sure that you can get the bills through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Sorry, but that really is nonsense and does not make any sense at all. How can Jaitley be real PM . YEs Jaitley has connections with media and is close to Modi, but calling him real PM doesn't make much sense at all. He isn't even part of the Lutyans club.. POssibly he has a soft corner for them, something like "honor amongst thieves"



Even if all that you said are true his handling of the ministry has been an absolute disappointment so far that should be reason enough for replacement


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> What you are saying suggests either poor reading of the situation by senior ministers or a hidden desire to gets their backsides whipped. The argument on the land bill & others like labour laws etc were to get the states to pass their own bills with the centre supporting it. It would effectively have bypassed the prevailing law & there was nothing any opposition in the RS could have done. You simply don't put the prestige of the government & of the PM who has won such a massive mandate on the line unless you are sure that you can get the bills through.



I agree on the land bill and labour laws being passed by the states, if you look at my post history i have always supported it. But then comparing that to "PM's prestige at risk" is Arnab Goswamy style sensationalism . Not everything can be passed through executive decisions. Besides Arun Shourie was wrong when he said congress would never allow govt. to function. In fact they did for two sessions...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642933446822785024


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Even if all that you said are true his handling of the ministry has been an absolute disappointment so far that should be reason enough for replacement



As for handling of ministry, i agree it is not up to the mark, but i am not ready to judge the govt. in such short a time. i am satisfied with the economy and everything else. am only upset about Gandhi;s ..

Irani , Jaitley and Health minister could much better , but ill give them lee way for another year.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clearances come faster than Usain Bolt: 12 proposals including gold monetisation & spectrum trade cleared - The Economic Times

@Bang Galore honest question here, aren't these executive decisions ?


----------



## magudi

Three out of four – the score line is impressive. The ideological Left has held on to one of its few surviving bastions in the country after winning the students union election in the Jawaharlal Nehru University. CPI-backed AISF won the contest for the post of president while ultra-left All India Students Association bagged the seats of vice-president and general secretary. Score lines, however, have a tendency to conceal more than they reveal. They never tell you about the nature of the contest or subtle shifts in the voters’ mood.
While the Left winning in its stronghold has an air of dull predictability about it, the real takeaway in the elections at JNU is the thumping arrival of the right wing ABVP as a challenger to the entrenched order. On Saturday, it had swept all top seats in Delhi University; the day after, it ended up snatching one seat – that of joint secretary – in JNU. This is a first for the BJP's student wing in 14 years. The last time it won a post was in 2001. Sambit Patra, who is the BJP’s chief spokesperson these days, was elected president then.
Representational image. AFPRepresentational image. AFP
Last year too, it had come close but hadn’t managed to capture a post. To make matters sweeter, it also ended up second in two posts, vice president and general secretary. ABVP secured 1,153 votes for the post of vice president while the winner AISA bagged 1,387; its vote count for the post of general secretary was 946 to AISA’s 1159. It was not too far behind the runners up to the president’s post too. While AISA bagged 962 votes, ABVP secured 924. All contests, including the joint-secretary that ABVP won, were close and that in itself is a leg up for the ABVP.
This showing could be interpreted in two ways – first, the ideological right is getting more acceptance among the young; and second, it is enjoying the ripple effect of the feel good mood in wider national politics. The first one means the competitors are gradually finding it difficult to explain to the youth the relevance of their ideology in the contemporary context. If they don’t find an answer to it quickly, they may soon lose their foothold in the campuses.
The second one needs to be explained with clarity. A big section of the voters in national elections is students. The general election 2014 saw as many as 12 crore first-time voters. Add to that the numbers in the 19-23 age group, which can be categorised as students. These voters were the force behind the BJP’s massive victory in the general election in 2014. Had the general perception of the government changed in the last 15-odd months, it would quickly reflect in the campus elections. Given the fact the political affiliation of each student outfit is no secret, there’s reason to believe that young voters still repose faith in the current dispensation.
Of course, cadre base and organisational strength play a role in these elections, but to separate it totally from the wider trend defies common sense. Not too much can be made out of this, but it will surely give the national ruling party bragging rights about connecting better with youth and aspirations.


----------



## Star Wars

Genghis Khan taught me courage, conviction says DRDO's first woman DG, J Manjula - The Economic Times

Woman empowerment, Ghenghis Khan shtyle


----------



## magudi

DUSU won, ABVP breaches red bastion in JNU, what does this mean for national politics? - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

@magudi @ranjeet

Butthurt shiv sena may join bihar polls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> @magudi @ranjeet
> 
> Butthurt shiv sena may join bihar polls


will they beat them to vote for SS?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> will they beat them to vote for SS?



i feel like an idiot for even once liking shiv sena

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> i feel like an idiot for even once liking shiv sena

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prajapati

Bang Galore said:


> I think he was referring to those words that do not have a known Sanskrit origin. Figures that if there is a Sanskrit origin of the word, it makes sense for it to be the same/similar.



Yes he was. Just wanted to highlight how he is so keen to highlight the "NON SANSKRIT" aspect of South India.

There is an old mallu saying, "When the Bull raises his tail, we know what follows next" .......... his agenda for highlighting the "Non Sanskrit" aspect of the language is pretty clear.

The british had a similar agenda when they introduced "Aryan-Dravidian" theory. Only this guys happens to be a Mallu Christian. I just find it easier to forgive the british.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Pretty long but good read , found today only - Building ABVP in JNU – The Long Struggle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> DUSU won, ABVP breaches red bastion in JNU, what does this mean for national politics? - Firstpost


Trahi Trahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> @magudi @ranjeet
> 
> Butthurt shiv sena may join bihar polls





ranjeet said:


> will they beat them to vote for SS?



@magudi

SS has ALWAYS contested in many states all over India in the past:- United AP,UP,Bihar,MP etc when they were with an alliance with the BJP in Maha. ONLY & they have ALWAYS lost their deposits except for a few single digit exceptions..

Same is the case with the NCP,the BSP & the SP which have done the above.
Even the RLD of Ajit Singh fielded candidates in the TG LS & Assembly in 2014 where they all lost their deposits..

The Sena even contested in Bihar assembly in the past, contesting again in 2015 has nothing to do with the BJP or Modi.
----------------------------------------------------------
EDIT1:-Biharis had a huge support base for Balasaheb Thackrey after 1993 and his stand on Babri.... All faded after Raj's nuisance and those skirmishes ,which not done by SS though ,but supported via Samna articles didn't help either !

My marathi friend on this phenomenon:-

So what, other parties like theSP and BSP also contest elections in Maharashtra. The BJP (and ithe BJS) kept on contesting elections all over the country despite losing deposits just like the SS today before they became the force they are today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> honest question here, aren't these executive decisions ?



They are. That is what they should have stuck to. Except where they were sure that a bill would get through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Levina I mean no offence to you when I say this, but you gotto stop sucking up to these people.


Sucking upto whom?



> So what if you got a negative rating, wear it like a badge of honour. I got like 3-4 negative reps, from the same guy, but I never bothered protesting it. When you try and plead and grovel with them it gives them a bigger head and perhaps some sadistic pleasure. Don't give them that chance.


I may not be as aggressive as you but it doesnt mean I do not have self respect.
I seriously dont think that I've to justify my actions.[


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> I. But then comparing that to "PM's prestige at risk" is Arnab Goswamy style sensationalism ..



Not really. No one wastes political capital like it was done here.


> Not everything can be passed through executive decisions.



True but what can should be.


> Besides Arun Shourie was wrong when he said congress would never allow govt. to function. In fact they did for two sessions...



Shourie was referring specifically to the bills in question. His point was that opposition in the parliament should be expected and that the government should not count on that to get business done. Pretty prescient words that.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Not really. No one wastes political capital like it was done here.



Everyone has his /heropinion



Bang Galore said:


> True but what can should be.



Btw, you have not answered that question, that link, were they executive decisions ?



Bang Galore said:


> Shourie was referring specifically to the bills in question. His point was that opposition in the parliament should be expected and that the government should not count on that to get business done. Pretty prescient words that.



as for land bill, we could go the AP route which is most likely to happen.


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> Sucking upto whom?
> 
> 
> I may not be as aggressive as you but it doesnt mean I do not have self respect.
> I seriously dont think that I've to justify my actions.



No one is asking for a justification, but the way friendly nature of yours was used for a personal attack must make you think twice about who to indulge and whom to avoid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> Sucking upto whom?
> 
> 
> I may not be as aggressive as you but it doesnt mean I do not have self respect.
> I seriously dont think that I've to justify my actions.[


How does a negative rating affect yyour self respect... I have 20 of them, does that make me a whore or gigolo, for the matter of fact...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> No one is asking for a justification, but the way friendly nature of yours was used for a personal attack must make you think twice about who to indulge and whom to avoid.


I do not want to derail this thread, I will talk about it elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Dem!god said:


> How does a negative rating affect yyour self respect... I have 20 of them, does that make me a whore or gigolo, for the matter of fact...


She has been a target and had so much personal abuse thrown at her just because she is friendly towards certain Pakistanis. It's not about ratings but personal hate towards her of few members.


----------



## Dem!god

ranjeet said:


> She has been a target and had so much personal abuse thrown at her just because she is friendly towards certain Pakistanis. It's not about ratings but personal hate towards her of few members.


Believe me ....I know more about it then you do... but..choddo yaar...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prajapati

ranjeet said:


> She has been a target and had so much personal abuse thrown at her just because she is friendly towards certain Pakistanis. It's not about ratings but personal hate towards her of few members.



LOTS of people in pdf have been "targets", Not many goes plotting with the Mods to ban other Indians and establish their "domain" and gloat over their "victory".

So IF she has been abused, then she has been asking for it one way or the other. Her attempts at "How to win friends and Influence people" has so far been frustrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi
> 
> SS has ALWAYS contested in many states all over India in the past:- United AP,UP,Bihar,MP etc when they were with an alliance with the BJP in Maha. ONLY & they have ALWAYS lost their deposits except for a few single digit exceptions..
> 
> Same is the case with the NCP,the BSP & the SP which have done the above.
> Even the RLD of Ajit Singh fielded candidates in the TG LS & Assembly in 2014 where they all lost their deposits..
> 
> The Sena even contested in Bihar assembly in the past, contesting again in 2015 has nothing to do with the BJP or Modi.
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> EDIT1:-Biharis had a huge support base for Balasaheb Thackrey after 1993 and his stand on Babri.... All faded after Raj's nuisance and those skirmishes ,which not done by SS though ,but supported via Samna articles didn't help either !
> 
> My marathi friend on this phenomenon:-
> 
> So what, other parties like theSP and BSP also contest elections in Maharashtra. The BJP (and its precursor) kept on contesting elections all over the country despite losing deposits before they became the force they are today.
> 
> I think there is some political space for a right wing Hindutva party in many states of India which is currently vacant. SS are in the best position to occupy that space as they are already associated with that sort of politics. But I feel the political will is missing and the SS leadership is not ambitious enough to take advantage of this opportunity.



AGain i got carried away by MSM...why MEE


----------



## ranjeet

Dem!god said:


> Believe me ....I know more about it then you do... but..choddo yaar...


ok. 



Prajapati said:


> LOTS of people in pdf have been "targets", Not many goes plotting with the Mods to ban other Indians and establish their "domain" and gloat over their "victory".
> 
> So IF she has been abused, then she has been asking for it one way or the other. Her attempts at "How to win friends and Influence people" has so far been frustrated.



Silly jokes or few jibes are ok but down right personal insult just to vent out ones frustration is something I am against. I too am guilty of making sexual jokes/posts but I do know the limits and I do apologize if I cross them. Just my 2 cents you might agree with or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prajapati

ranjeet said:


> Silly jokes or few jibes are ok but down right personal insult just to vent out ones frustration is something I am against. I too am guilty of making sexual jokes/posts but I do know the limits and I do apologize if I cross them. Just my 2 cents you might agree with or not.



You are free to be Pritivraj Chauhan, I do not wish to be one. 

I happen to be the one to eliminate ghauri so that he is very very afraid to ever dream of striking again. 

This IS a PAKISTANI DEFENCE Forum, its enemy territory and its a war. So its Foolish to impose "self restrictions" and "Limits". India history is full of people who agree with you, I do not wish to repeat it, I wish to rewrite it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rau

magudi said:


> Pretty long but good read , found today only - Building ABVP in JNU – The Long Struggle


1. Ho-ho-ho chi Minh Bharat chhodo jao chin.
2. Chao-Mao jo kehte ho to Bharat me kyun rehte ho.
3. Abki hogi Kiski Pitayi- AISF-SFI.
Last slogan remind me of my collage days when there was enmity between chemical and mechanical student 
Remind me of one incidence when tension between our class and mechanical getting high, it goes as follows.

one Mechanical studant : Abe saale, tuze itana marunga ki kuch karane layak nahi rahega.
our guy : Abe jaa be , tu kya maarega.Tuze pata hai MAINE KITANA MAAR KHAYA HAI. 
after one minut silence, both party laugh so hard that they forgot they are there to fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mooppan

Bang Galore said:


> I think he was referring to those words that do not have a known Sanskrit origin. Figures that if there is a Sanskrit origin of the word, it makes sense for it to be the same/similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is true that people speaking Telugu pick up Kannada faster, it is unlikely to be because the languages are similar. The similarity you pointed out will likely exist, in different words, to other languages too. Telugu is actually in a different grouping from the other major South Indian languages. The similarity in the script used _(Kannada & Telugu) _is what leads most people to believe that.


I know...A friend of mine is from Kotagiri,Ooty and he speak 'Badugar bhashey'..Its almost 80% Kannada(many of those Kannada words are not in usage in modern Kannada language).Its almost like a dialect of Kannada.(though they never admit it).Then i find "Kodava takk' closest to Kannada(though its more closer to Byari bashey,a Malayalam Creole spoken in Mangalore area)..Even Tulu has more commonalities with Kannada than Telegu...



Prajapati said:


> Yes he was. Just wanted to highlight how he is so keen to highlight the "NON SANSKRIT" aspect of South India.
> 
> There is an old mallu saying, "When the Bull raises his tail, we know what follows next" .......... his agenda for highlighting the "Non Sanskrit" aspect of the language is pretty clear.


manvan,I don't have any peculiar love or hate for Sanskrit..Its just another language like Tamil or Kannada for me..
Usage of Sanskrit derived words are more or less same in all south Indian languages eg. Words like dinam,manassu,nimisham,samayam,adhbutham etc are used in all south Indian language ...
I am talking about the commonality of non Sanskrit words in Kannada and Telegu like mathaadu/mathlaadu(speak),majjige(butter milk) etc..These words are shared only in Kannada and Telegu,not even in other south languages like Tamil or Malayalam..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Pretty long but good read , found today only - Building ABVP in JNU – The Long Struggle



ok, that was an excellent read, now i realize commies are the biggest scumbag assholes on the entire planet


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> manvan,I don't have any peculiar love or hate for Sanskrit..Its just another language like Tamil or Kannada for me..
> Usage of Sanskrit derived words are more or less same in all south Indian languages eg. Words like dinam,manassu,nimisham,samayam,adhbutham etc are used in all south Indian language ...
> I am talking about the commonality of non Sanskrit words in Kannada and Telegu like mathaadu/mathlaadu(speak),majjige(butter milk) etc..These words are shared only in Kannada and Telegu,not even in other south languages like Tamil or Malayalam..



oh pluuzee ....I have exposed your bigotry many many times for you to come back pleading "no hate". Your very statement was loaded and insidious. 

Consider you have zero knowledge of sanskrit, what is your objective in claiming these are "non sanskrit" origin words ? Why bring "sanskrit" vs "kannada/Telugu" into the picture at all in the first place ? Don't bother to justify, I know your modus operadi too well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> @magudi @ranjeet
> 
> Butthurt shiv sena may join bihar polls


Just to grab attention.. They are absolutely irrelevant outside Maharashtra...they know it. Imagine SS holding a rally in either UP or Bihar..they would be chased down & beaten up like dogs. 


ranjeet said:


> will they beat them to vote for SS?


I would be amazed if they manage to find even a single person who would want to contest in UP or Bihar for SS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Just to grab attention.. They are absolutely irrelevant outside Maharashtra...they know it. Imagine SS holding a rally in either UP or Bihar..they would be chased down & beaten up like dogs.
> 
> I would be amazed if they manage to find even a single person who would want to contest in UP or Bihar for SS.


Gandu hai bC dono thakray ... Bala Saheb ki samadhi ki upar muth rahe hai dono.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

PM’s warning spooks ISI-linked hawaladars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> I stopped liking her after seeing this...


She is a Lutyens secular and her rooting for BJP was based on some bad blood she developed with congress over some personal reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> She is a Lutyens secular and her rooting for BJP was based on some bad blood she developed with congress over some personal reasons.



I knew it the very second i heard her talk, that posh ultra superiority complex show off is obvious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> I knew it the very second i heard her talk, that posh ultra superiority complex show off is obvious


Her hate for RSS and Hindutva is visceral and cannot be missed. So is her son Ashish Taseer.

Off topic, but this is funny. Pakistan's defense minister losing his trousers after hearing a gunshot. This guy was threatening nuke strikes on India!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian Farmers Rejoice as Godavari Reaches Krishna Delta Region - 5 Things About the Inter Linking - The Better India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> Consider you have zero knowledge of sanskrit, what is your objective in claiming these are "non sanskrit" origin words ? Why bring "sanskrit" vs "kannada/Telugu" into the picture at all in the first place ? Don't bother to justify, I know your modus operadi too well.


Sanskrit words are very easy to identify with its sound..
Below are some Sanskrit derived words used in Kannada..
Ksh-Kshethra,kshema,Veekshane,Nireekshane,Paksha,Kshana etc..
Tri/Tra/Tru-Thripti,Trilokha,Putri,Shatru,Mitra etc..
Saha-Sahakaari,Sahataapa,Sahavasi,Sahodara,Sahane etc..
Anu-Anudina,Anuvaada,Anukoola,Anusarane etc..
Swa-Swalpa,swanta,swaartha,swara etc..
Vya-Vyakti,Vyamoha,Vyasane,Kavya etc..
Dra/Dro-Dravaka,Nidra,Droha...
Mathaadu can't be Sanskrit..Mathaadu,speak (maathu,speech-aadu,play),both are of dravida orgin..Then majjige,I am not 100% sure,,But the words ending with 'ge' in Kannada are mostly core Dravidian..like koduge(contribution),halage(wooden slab),besige(summer),hoge(smoke) etc.
No need to be a Sanskrit scholar to understand these,just use some brain...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Why Telangana' KCR has got nickname of 'rollback CM'



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643044163911442433
> 
> ok,folks Bihar is ours....


Yep, but on the contrary. It could show that the MGB feels it can win Bihar.. Why else will they send Rahul to Bihar especially at such a time of his career?

This is Good news & Bad News for both sides..
& the impact of this upon Congress cadre will not matter, cause there are so few of them in Bihar.



magudi said:


> Modi should resign and make her pm actually.Haven't seen a more inept Prime minister in recent history - squandering away a decisive mandate with no reults whatsoever


Maybe it is because Raje has a 3/4th+ majority??

add to that no jokers in the Legislative council(RS) to oppose her+other ones like Ak-49,NiKu,Hindi-supremacists at top positions, Unsecure hindutvavadis etc??


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Why Telangana' KCR has got nickname of 'rollback CM'
> 
> 
> Maybe it is because Raje has a 3/4th+ majority??
> 
> add to that no jokers in the Legislative council(RS) to oppose her+other ones like Ak-49,NiKu,Hindi-supremacists at top positions, Unsecure hindutvavadis etc??



That's what I've been saying all along modi needs a better team. What worries me is that when people like me show the mirror here or on other platforms we are shouted down . what people don't understand is unlike other pseudos who would be more than happy to see this government go down the drains - we are well wishers!

Union Minister asks Tamilians to learn Hindi and Sanksrit | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Why Telangana' KCR has got nickname of 'rollback CM'
> 
> 
> Yep, but on the contrary. It could show that the MGB feels it can win Bihar.. Why else will they send Rahul to Bihar especially at such a time of his career?



Last election congress got 4 seats in Bihar, the fact that he was not made congress president makes me believe that congress may get less than 5 seats... Don't want to showcase failure in BIhar as his failure.


----------



## Soumitra

Recently, Queen Elizabeth completed 23,226 days, 16 hours, 30 minutes and donkey’s seconds on the British throne to become the longest serving European monarch of a European state, beating the previous record set by Queen Victoria.

Back home, our own Sonia Gandhi was re-electedfor the umpteenth time as the Congress President. She had long back broken the previous record of being the longest serving president of the Congress, beating the previous record set by Annie Beasant.

As courtiers in Britain and India lined up to pay fulsome tribute to their queens, we bring you a snapshot of these two remarkable women who have essayed pivotal roles in the political histories of their respective countries:

*Queen Elizabeth* *Dowager Queen Sonia
PROFILE*
House of Windsors House of Nehru-Gandhis
Title: Defender of the Faith Title: Defender of Secularism
Predecessors: Queen Elizabeth I, Queen Victoria Predecessors: Annie Beasant, Indira Gandhi
Rivals to the throne: None, unlike Queen Elizabeth I who had to be wary of Mary, Queen of Scots Rivals to throne: Feeble threat from Maneka Gandhi
Favourite Phrases: “One is not amused”, “annus mirabillis” Favourite Lines: “Hawabaaz”, “zeher ki kheti”
Her favourite Prime Minister: Tony Blair Her favourite Prime Minister: Dr Manmohan Singh
Didn’t get along with: John Major Didn’t get along with: Narasimha Rao
*SIMILARITIES*
Longest reigning monarch of Britain Longest reigning president of Congress party
Oversaw liquidation of the British Empire Overseeing rapid disintegration of the Congress raj
The Prime Minister is required to keep her in the loop while running the country The Prime Minister was required to keep her in the loop as well as take her permission for all major decisions
*DIFFERENCES*
Son itching to take her post Son itching to stay away from the post
Her daughter is 12th in line of succession after male siblings, their children and grandchildren Her daughter is second in line with her children in tow to take over the party if/when Rahul declines
Was not in favour of Scotland’s secession from UK Supported Telangana’s secession from Andhra Pradesh

The Queen of England, Elizabeth Windsor, and the Queen of Congress, Sonia Gandhi: parallels, contrasts | The UnReal Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Manji man gaya bhai log 1 baje seat ka pata chalega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Prajapati said:


> So IF she has been abused, then she has been asking for it one way or the other. Her attempts at "How to win friends and Influence people" has so far been frustrated.


Call it my arrogance...but i've achieved what I wanted to, be it on or off-the forum. 
And unlike you I do not pick on Indians. 
I hope we dont cross path again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Samudra Manthan said:


> Off topic, but this is funny. Pakistan's defense minister losing his trousers after hearing a gunshot. This guy was threatening nuke strikes on India!!!!



LOL.....this is Gold  .......... 



mooppan said:


> Sanskrit words are very easy to identify with its sound..
> Below are some Sanskrit derived words used in Kannada..
> Ksh-Kshethra,kshema,Veekshane,Nireekshane,Paksha,Kshana etc..
> Tri/Tra/Tru-Thripti,Trilokha,Putri,Shatru,Mitra etc..
> Saha-Sahakaari,Sahataapa,Sahavasi,Sahodara,Sahane etc..
> Anu-Anudina,Anuvaada,Anukoola,Anusarane etc..
> Swa-Swalpa,swanta,swaartha,swara etc..
> Vya-Vyakti,Vyamoha,Vyasane,Kavya etc..
> Dra/Dro-Dravaka,Nidra,Droha...
> Mathaadu can't be Sanskrit..Mathaadu,speak (maathu,speech-aadu,play),both are of dravida orgin..Then majjige,I am not 100% sure,,But the words ending with 'ge' in Kannada are mostly core Dravidian..like koduge(contribution),halage(wooden slab),besige(summer),hoge(smoke) etc.
> No need to be a Sanskrit scholar to understand these,just use some brain...



Again Rubbish 

Mathaadu comes from the sanskrit word Vada = Speak, adu=slowly

So mathaadu is a corruption of vadaadu i.e. speak correctly or speak carefully.

But thank you for providing me a opportunity to expose your pre-conceived notions based on prejudice. This is what happens when bigots use their "brain" to see what they want to see 

Second the sanskrit words end in 'te', which means "they" or "the" (also the root word for that english word). This is what is "dravidian" "de" or "ge" is. A corruption of 'te'.

So koduge is 'give them', halage is 'the wooden slab' and besige is 'the summer' etc.

Kannada "Idu" or This is from the Sanskrit "etu" , Kannada "adu" is from sankrit "tatu" or That.

Now all that is besides the point, I am not letting your divert this away from my accusation. You attempted to set a "sanskrit" vs "kannada" tone in your question. That is and will remain the point.



levina said:


> Call it my arrogance...but i've achieved what I wanted to, be it on or off-the forum.
> And unlike you I do not pick on Indians.
> I hope we dont cross path again.



Is this what begging for mercy sounds like ? ........ my policy is and will remain *No Mercy*. Especially with pakistani collaborators and people with little to no integrity and character.

You can call that my principle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643298790506561536
Who is presstitute in chief? Any guesses?


----------



## Levina

Prajapati said:


> Is this what begging for mercy sounds like ? ........ my policy is and will remain *No Mercy*. Especially with pakistani collaborators and people with little to no integrity and character.
> 
> You can call that my principle.


I don't give it a flying 747.


----------



## gau8av

Samudra Manthan said:


> Her hate for RSS and Hindutva is visceral and cannot be missed. So is her son Ashish Taseer.
> 
> Off topic, but this is funny. Pakistan's defense minister losing his trousers after hearing a gunshot. This guy was threatening nuke strikes on India!!!!


----------



## Prajapati

levina said:


> I don't give it a flying 747.



LOL...... did you ever have a 747 to being with.  ............ that epitomises you. Boasting of not giving what you never had.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Prajapati said:


> LOL...... did you ever have a 747 to being with.  ............ that epitomises you. Boasting of not giving what you never had.



I'm in a good mood today.... 
You csn continue blabbering.


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> LOL.....this is Gold  ..........
> 
> 
> 
> Again Rubbish
> 
> Mathaadu comes from the sanskrit word Vada = Speak, adu=slowly
> 
> So mathaadu is a corruption of vadaadu i.e. speak correctly or speak carefully.
> 
> But thank you for providing me a opportunity to expose your pre-conceived notions based on prejudice. This is what happens when bigots use their "brain" to see what they want to see
> 
> Second the sanskrit words end in 'te', which means "they" or "the" (also the root word for that english word). This is what is "dravidian" "de" or "ge" is. A corruption of 'te'.
> 
> So koduge is 'give them', halage is 'the wooden slab' and besige is 'the summer' etc.


hahahaha...please manvan,I am not an ethnic Kannadiga like YOU nor fluent in Kannada..,But seems i know better.....
Aadu means play in Kannada eg-aada veley-Play time,Neevu cricket aadtira??,do you play cricket??...aadu also means goat..or jagala aadbedi(Don't quarrel)
Koduge means contribution..give away,means??..Sir,chillare kodi(Sir,give me change)...
Vaada means Argue in Kannada,eg-nann jote(hattra)vaada maadbedi(Don't argue with me)..
Vivaada means controversy...



Prajapati said:


> Kannada "Idu" or This is from the Sanskrit "etu" , Kannada "adu" is from sankrit "tatu" or That.


blah blah..If thats the case..
English word 'Monkey' came from the Kannada word 'Manga'..
English word 'Market' came from Kannada word 'Maarukatte'..


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> hahahaha...please manvan,I am not an ethnic Kannadiga like YOU nor fluent in Kannada..,But seems i know better.....
> Aadu means play in Kannada eg-aada veley-Play time,Neevu cricket aadtira??,do you play cricket??...aadu also means goat..or jagala aadbedi(Don't quarrel)
> Koduge means contribution..give away,means??..Sir,chillare kodi(Sir,give me change)...
> Vaada means Argue in Kannada,eg-nann jote(hattra)vaada maadbedi(Don't argue with me)..
> Vivaada means controversy...



You can be a ethnic pakistani for all I care and all you claim to know. I can see that you are again attempting to divert from the topic.

Aadu also mean a goat, that does not mean it cannot be anything else  .......Aadu can also means talk or dance/shake or even sports. What does that prove ? NOTHING.

Kodu is give in kannada. Same as oppisu or arpisu. The 'ge' indicates the article. i.e. Koduge.

Anyway I am not here to give you a free tutorials on Kannada or Sanskrit. I wanted to expose your agenda and I have done that. If you want to discuss language open another thread.



mooppan said:


> blah blah..If thats the case..
> English word 'Monkey' came from the Kannada word 'Manga'..
> English word 'Market' came from Kannada word 'Maarukatte'..



Again the same rubbish,

Since the word Monkey comes from german, it could very well have come from the sanskrit word "marka" for monkey from which Kannada world "manga" comes or Marathi "Makad" comes.

Market however comes from Latin Mercatus. Same root as Mercantile or Merchant.

Now stop wasting my time with your rubbish. I remember repeating the same line before with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

NEW DELHI: BJP chief Amit Shah today announced the seat-sharing arrangement with its three allies for next month's Bihar assembly elections.

*Here are the highlights:*

BJP and our 3 alliance partners have finalised seat sharing. We are happy.
The grand alliance has broken. The head of the grand alliance is not with the alliance today.
There can't be development where there is corruption and 'jungle raaj.'
Nitish Kumar is giving a few figures on development but I would like to tell people that the figures he is giving are till the time BJP was in government in Bihar with Mr Kumar.
The National Democratic Alliance (NDA) will win the elections and take Bihar on the path of development.
The Prime Minister gave Bihar a special package but the Chief Minister did not have the courtesy to even thank him.
Bihar has given a chance to JDU and RJD, we now ask the people to give NDA a chance.
We will come out with our manifesto soon.
The four parties have decided to fight the elections in a united way. We will work together.
*Seat-sharing plan: BJP: 160; Lok Janshakti Party: 40; Rashtriya Lok Samata Party: 23; Hindustani Awam Morcha (Secular): 20*
Jitan Ram Manjhi will decide if he wants to contest.
PM Modi will campaign for all four parties for Bihar polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> That's what I've been saying all along modi needs a better team. What worries me is that when people like me show the mirror here or on other platforms we are shouted down . what people don't understand is unlike other pseudos who would be more than happy to see this government go down the drains - we are well wishers!
> 
> Union Minister asks Tamilians to learn Hindi and Sanksrit | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



WTF is wrong with these idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643390760700674048






All violence is male-generated: Maneka Gandhi - The Times of India

@magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly

She just proved that she is a *DUMBASS *Gandhi......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> WTF is wrong with these idiots




Whats wrong in that ....


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> Whats wrong in that ....



nothing


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> . What worries me is that when people like me show the mirror here or on other platforms we are shouted down .



uhm...shouted down ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> uhm...shouted down ?



just k i d d i n g


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> just k i d d i n g



s e r i o u s l y ?

*BJP* - 160 seats,
*LJP* - 40 seats,
*RLSP* - 23 seats
*Manjhi* - 20 seats."

Manjhi calls truce with Paswan, says 'fully satisfied' with seat-sharing arrangement - Firstpost

Manji gets upset, his sons gets caught and suddenly manji is happy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643376217937211392
lo jee ye he Delhi model woman empowerment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643376217937211392
> lo jee ye he Delhi model woman empowerment



I am not going to Delhi, never....never ever...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

Star Wars said:


> s e r i o u s l y ?
> 
> *BJP* - 160 seats,
> *LJP* - 40 seats,
> *RLSP* - 23 seats
> *Manjhi* - 20 seats."
> 
> Manjhi calls truce with Paswan, says 'fully satisfied' with seat-sharing arrangement - Firstpost
> 
> Manji gets upset, his sons gets caught and suddenly manji is happy ?


amit shah made him an offer, he can't refuse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> WTF is wrong with these idiots





magudi said:


> That's what I've been saying all along modi needs a better team. What worries me is that when people like me show the mirror here or on other platforms we are shouted down . what people don't understand is unlike other pseudos who would be more than happy to see this government go down the drains - we are well wishers!
> 
> Union Minister asks Tamilians to learn Hindi and Sanksrit | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Check this out too
Hindi must get official language status at UN, Rajnath says - The Times of India

_*Singh said Hindi had united the country during the freedom struggle, but unfortunately it couldn't become the "Rashtriya bhasha" (national language). It only became "Raj bhasha" (language of governance).*

Unfortunately, *post-independence, our leadership couldn't make Hindi the language of India possibly due to regional politics and political gains, *he maintained.

*Hindi acts as the common link language, which binds the people from Kashmir in the north to Kanyakumari in the south,* Singh said.

*Given the wide use of Hindi, it is a misconception that English was the 'sampark bhasha' (link language) of India,* the home minister noted._
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Look at this marvellous nonsense he has muttered

Waah waah. half the country doesn't speak proper shuddh Hindi & more than half doesn't know how to read it & he happily says that from Kashmir to Kanyakumari everybody speaks Hindi & Hindi united us...

What nonsense, it was a sense of patriotism, love for our nation & nationalism which united us, not Hindi.

_We couldn't make Hindi the national language because of regional politics....._

Truth:- They tried to force Hindi upon the Rest of the Nation in the past as _*our rashtra bhasha/sole official language *_& South India (Especially TN) refused to accept it! Which is why Hindi is not our national Language.. 

_"It is claimed that Hindi should be the common language because it is spoken by the majority. Why should we then claim the tiger as our national animal instead of the rat which is so much more numerous? Or the peacock as our national bird when the crow is ubiquitous?"_
CN Annadurai

Many don't know this.
But after independence BR AMbedkar wanted to make Sanskrit the national language of India. But this proposal was stopped?? Guess who stopped it

The problem with some RSS/BJP guys like that BJP-TN Minister & rajnath singh is they believe India must have one language & that language must be Hindi..

Do Look at these links & answers
Why do Hindi-speakers in Bangalore expect the locals to speak in Hindi instead of learning Kannada? - Quora
Why Bangalore is giving non-Kannada speaking people a hard time

Look at this SOB who was from North India, lived in bengaluru &





My question- when will these heroes ask people like the above to start learning South Indian Languages & North-East Indian languages & respect their cultures for greater unity??

& more importantly,, why don;t they spend their time doing something productive for the nation instead of giving moral lectures?

I will say this one more time:-
*The South Indians, in general, cannot thank the Tamilians enough; it is because of them that we have English still as an official language of the Union & not Hindi as the sole national language 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@mooppan your views please??*

& let me say that I want to post a lot,lot more on this issue, but I don't wish to cause controversy around this stuff & especially not in the wrong place. I will not reply to any abuses/questions/requests/counter-points from other posters.

PERIOD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Check this out too
> Hindi must get official language status at UN, Rajnath says - The Times of India
> 
> _*Singh said Hindi had united the country during the freedom struggle, but unfortunately it couldn't become the "Rashtriya bhasha" (national language). It only became "Raj bhasha" (language of governance).*
> 
> Unfortunately, *post-independence, our leadership couldn't make Hindi the language of India possibly due to regional politics and political gains, *he maintained.
> 
> *Hindi acts as the common link language, which binds the people from Kashmir in the north to Kanyakumari in the south,* Singh said.
> 
> *Given the wide use of Hindi, it is a misconception that English was the 'sampark bhasha' (link language) of India,* the home minister noted._
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Look at this marvellous nonsense he has muttered
> 
> Waah waah. half the country doesn't speak proper shuddh Hindi & more than half doesn't know how to read it & he happily says that from Kashmir to Kanyakumari everybody speaks Hindi & Hindi united us...
> 
> What nonsense, it was a sense of patriotism, love for our nation & nationalism which united us, not Hindi.
> 
> _We couldn't make Hindi the national language because of regional politics....._
> 
> Truth:- They tried to force Hindi upon the Rest of the Nation in the past as _*our rashtra bhasha/sole official language *_& South India (Especially TN) refused to accept it! Which is why Hindi is not our national Language..
> 
> _"It is claimed that Hindi should be the common language because it is spoken by the majority. Why should we then claim the tiger as our national animal instead of the rat which is so much more numerous? Or the peacock as our national bird when the crow is ubiquitous?"_
> CN Annadurai
> 
> Many don't know this.
> But after independence BR AMbedkar wanted to make Sanskrit the national language of India. But this proposal was stopped?? Guess who stopped it
> 
> The problem with some RSS/BJP guys like that BJP-TN Minister & rajnath singh is they believe India must have one language & that language must be Hindi..
> 
> Do Look at these links & answers
> Why do Hindi-speakers in Bangalore expect the locals to speak in Hindi instead of learning Kannada? - Quora
> Why Bangalore is giving non-Kannada speaking people a hard time
> 
> Look at this SOB who was from North India, lived in bengaluru &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question- when will these heroes ask people like the above to start learning South Indian Languages & North-East Indian languages & respect their cultures for greater unity??
> 
> & more importantly,, why don;t they spend their time doing something productive for the nation instead of giving moral lectures?
> 
> I will say this one more time:-
> *The South Indians, in general, cannot thank the Tamilians enough; it is because of them that we have English still as an official language of the Union & not Hindi as the sole national language
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @mooppan your views please??*
> 
> & let me say that I want to post a lot,lot more on this issue, but I don't wish to cause controversy around this stuff & especially not in the wrong place. I will not reply to any abuses/questions/requests/counter-points from other posters.
> 
> PERIOD



Maybe not Hindi but Sanskrit should be taught to everyone...



Darmashkian said:


> Why do Hindi-speakers in Bangalore expect the locals to speak in Hindi instead of learning Kannada? - Quora
> Why Bangalore is giving non-Kannada speaking people a hard time
> Look at this SOB who was from North India, lived in bengaluru &




He is an SOB human being not a North Indian. Don't make this into a North v/s South thing. I have lived in Bangalore for 3 years. Besides i have no problem with promoting local regional languages but certain locals in Bangalore can become very intolerant towards outsiders. They even went in front of Infosys office once asking why locals were not being recruited . I remember they even attacked an Kannada language FM radio station once for airing a Hindi song. Some of the locals even have problem with English as they do not put English sign boards on their buses. Am i supposed to learn all the local languages before going to each state just to travel there ? forget Hindi i used to get stupid looks when i am talking in English in Bangalore. *I am not blaming all locals here only certain people. Problem is on both sides lets not always point fingers at "North Indians".



Darmashkian said:



The South Indians, in general, cannot thank the Tamilians enough; it is because of them that we have English still as an official language of the Union & not Hindi as the sole national language

Click to expand...


*
lol...Why choose English and Not Hindi ? Why choose the language of the Britishers than the language of a North Indian ? Why not have only stuck with local languages ? Am not saying Hindi should be forced, but your choice of words of being glad of choosing English over Hindi is interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643390760700674048
> View attachment 256790
> 
> 
> All violence is male-generated: Maneka Gandhi - The Times of India
> 
> @magudi @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly
> 
> She just proved that she is a *DUMBASS *Gandhi......



WTF is wrong with her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

*Hindu values that have no scientific basis should be given up: RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat*
*Indian society, Mohan Bhagwat said, had maintained a tradition of rejecting redundant traditions and accepting “good things from all over the world” based on eternal life values.*

*RSS sarsanghachalak Mohan Bhagwat on Sunday called for a reassessment of Hindu religious values, saying that values that did not conform to scientific bases should be given up.*

Bhagwat, who was here to participate in a columnists’ conference on “Indian perspectives on women’s issues”, said, “*There is a need to assess the prevalent Hindu religion along scientific lines. Those values that do not conform to scientific standards should be given up.”*

Indian society, he said, had maintained a tradition of rejecting redundant traditions and accepting “good things from all over the world” based on eternal life values.

All issues and problems should be viewed through the Hindu life philosophy, Bhagwat also said.

“The Hindu life view looks at men and women as two expressions of a single element. It therefore lays stress on unity instead of equality.”

The values and significance of the Indian family system, Bhagwat said, stood strong despite numerous challenges, which was a testimony to the power of the Hindu society. “Recognising our roots and strengthening them will empower the society to combat westernisation and numerous such attacks,” Bhagwat said.

The RSS chief said only the Hindu religion had the ability to move “creation” forward in a balanced way.

Bhagwat is on a nine-day tour of the desert state. The two-day columnists’ conference, that concluded on Sunday, was part of his Jaipur itinerary. He will now head to Jodhpur for the remainder of his tour, participating in Sangh meetings till September 20.

Hindu values that have no scientific basis should be given up: RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Whats wrong in that ....



Emposing things on others is not what we do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> WTF is wrong with her


Andar ka Gandhi jaag jata hai uska kabhi kabhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Check this out too
> Hindi must get official language status at UN, Rajnath says - The Times of India
> 
> _*Singh said Hindi had united the country during the freedom struggle, but unfortunately it couldn't become the "Rashtriya bhasha" (national language). It only became "Raj bhasha" (language of governance).*
> 
> Unfortunately, *post-independence, our leadership couldn't make Hindi the language of India possibly due to regional politics and political gains, *he maintained.
> 
> *Hindi acts as the common link language, which binds the people from Kashmir in the north to Kanyakumari in the south,* Singh said.
> 
> *Given the wide use of Hindi, it is a misconception that English was the 'sampark bhasha' (link language) of India,* the home minister noted._
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Look at this marvellous nonsense he has muttered
> 
> Waah waah. half the country doesn't speak proper shuddh Hindi & more than half doesn't know how to read it & he happily says that from Kashmir to Kanyakumari everybody speaks Hindi & Hindi united us...
> 
> What nonsense, it was a sense of patriotism, love for our nation & nationalism which united us, not Hindi.
> 
> _We couldn't make Hindi the national language because of regional politics....._
> 
> Truth:- They tried to force Hindi upon the Rest of the Nation in the past as _*our rashtra bhasha/sole official language *_& South India (Especially TN) refused to accept it! Which is why Hindi is not our national Language..
> 
> _"It is claimed that Hindi should be the common language because it is spoken by the majority. Why should we then claim the tiger as our national animal instead of the rat which is so much more numerous? Or the peacock as our national bird when the crow is ubiquitous?"_
> CN Annadurai
> 
> Many don't know this.
> But after independence BR AMbedkar wanted to make Sanskrit the national language of India. But this proposal was stopped?? Guess who stopped it
> 
> The problem with some RSS/BJP guys like that BJP-TN Minister & rajnath singh is they believe India must have one language & that language must be Hindi..
> 
> Do Look at these links & answers
> Why do Hindi-speakers in Bangalore expect the locals to speak in Hindi instead of learning Kannada? - Quora
> Why Bangalore is giving non-Kannada speaking people a hard time
> 
> Look at this SOB who was from North India, lived in bengaluru &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question- when will these heroes ask people like the above to start learning South Indian Languages & North-East Indian languages & respect their cultures for greater unity??
> 
> & more importantly,, why don;t they spend their time doing something productive for the nation instead of giving moral lectures?
> 
> I will say this one more time:-
> *The South Indians, in general, cannot thank the Tamilians enough; it is because of them that we have English still as an official language of the Union & not Hindi as the sole national language
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @mooppan your views please??*
> 
> & let me say that I want to post a lot,lot more on this issue, but I don't wish to cause controversy around this stuff & especially not in the wrong place. I will not reply to any abuses/questions/requests/counter-points from other posters.
> 
> PERIOD



No need to get all riled up there are nutjobs in every party,no one here supports what he said

Also I see what you are trying to do,plz don't make this into a North vs South thing 


Darmashkian said:


> *Hindu values that have no scientific basis should be given up: RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat*
> *Indian society, Mohan Bhagwat said, had maintained a tradition of rejecting redundant traditions and accepting “good things from all over the world” based on eternal life values.*
> 
> *RSS sarsanghachalak Mohan Bhagwat on Sunday called for a reassessment of Hindu religious values, saying that values that did not conform to scientific bases should be given up.*
> 
> Bhagwat, who was here to participate in a columnists’ conference on “Indian perspectives on women’s issues”, said, “*There is a need to assess the prevalent Hindu religion along scientific lines. Those values that do not conform to scientific standards should be given up.”*
> 
> Indian society, he said, had maintained a tradition of rejecting redundant traditions and accepting “good things from all over the world” based on eternal life values.
> 
> All issues and problems should be viewed through the Hindu life philosophy, Bhagwat also said.
> 
> “The Hindu life view looks at men and women as two expressions of a single element. It therefore lays stress on unity instead of equality.”
> 
> The values and significance of the Indian family system, Bhagwat said, stood strong despite numerous challenges, which was a testimony to the power of the Hindu society. “Recognising our roots and strengthening them will empower the society to combat westernisation and numerous such attacks,” Bhagwat said.
> 
> The RSS chief said only the Hindu religion had the ability to move “creation” forward in a balanced way.
> 
> Bhagwat is on a nine-day tour of the desert state. The two-day columnists’ conference, that concluded on Sunday, was part of his Jaipur itinerary. He will now head to Jodhpur for the remainder of his tour, participating in Sangh meetings till September 20.
> 
> Hindu values that have no scientific basis should be given up: RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> Like for the first part of the statement, half-like for the 2nd part.
> 
> Kannadigas are a little too paranoid about their culture in Bengaluru,, I say we should try & introspect why..
> 
> & you are right, but I have meet some people like that Mukhesh choudhary up north who believe that Hindi should be our rasthra bhasha,one jackass on a FB forum even called me unpatriotic & anti-national when I said that there should be no national language, & his father came & called me a bigot & narrow minded -_-
> 
> & all this still doesn't change the fact that some ministers like Rajnath singh should not make statements like this being the HM..
> Am not mentioning the past over here
> 
> & yes I swear this is the last time I am breaking my rule , will edit this part out in 20 minutes..



1st time heard of a father-son duo on FB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Like for the first part of the statement, half-like for the 2nd part.
> Kannadigas are a little too paranoid about their culture in Bengaluru,, I say we should try & introspect why..
> & you are right, but I have meet some people like that Mukhesh choudhary up north who believe that Hindi should be our rasthra bhasha,one jackass on a FB forum even called me unpatriotic & anti-national when I said that there should be no national language, & his father came & called me a bigot & narrow minded -_-
> & all this still doesn't change the fact that some ministers like Rajnath singh should not make statements like this being the HM..
> Am not mentioning the past over here
> & yes I swear this is the last time I am breaking my rule , will edit this part out in 20 minutes..



Don't blame them , Hindi is what they were taught in schools and it was automatically assumed that Hindi is our national language. Especially when vaste parts of North India speak Hindi. Problem is that North Indians have a huge problem traveling in South India because of how alien it is. especially when locals don't know Hindi. It is far better in last few years but you have to understand where they come from. Don't try to blame, try to understand.
Especially when talking in Hindi in some places will get you weird looks.

Idiots are all over the Internet, i have been even called a Pakistani and not to mention a RAW agent.

Only thing i want is we should be able to speak in one local language anywhere in India without depending on English. I don't care what it is. Hindi is simply in the best position.If we have to depend on English to talk to another Indian from some place else then we already lost one battle. I don't know why people are seeing this as a case of cultural invasion, no it isn't cultural/linguistic invasion. Its simply a case of a uniform language. We have ended up in a society were speaking good English makes you a "posh civilized" human being.But speaking another language from your own country causes all sorts of problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> No need to get all riled up there are nutjobs in every party,no one here supports what he said
> 
> Also I see what you are trying to do,plz don't make this into a North vs South thing
> 
> 
> 1st time heard of a father-son duo on FB


This is NOT a North-South Issue.@echo_419 I may be a proud Indian Hindu Telugu, but I am not & have not intention of attacking North Indians or Hindi speakers.

North is not 100 % Hindi & South is not Hindi-hating in any mannter

This is against netas who are giving unnecessary moral lectures & ridiculous statements..

& yes even I found it quite weird, what was even more interesting was that the father bashed me after I gave the sone a verbal thrashing(through FB) 

What was even worse was that the son studies in USA in an ivy-league university !! & the dad is a graduate from AIIMS!!

I almost fainted at the spot seeing such stupidity & didn't know whether I should remain shocked or cry at such stupidity!! 

Now compare this to a local house worker at my friend's house in Delhi who had a very good knowledge about South India & even knew some Telugu!!

@Star Wars Ignorance from the poor is fine & absolutely justified, but not from educated netas, graduates from AIIMS or those studying in the USA or even IT professionals..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now please let us end the issue here once & for all & laugh at spamnath bharti:-
Court issues non-bailable warrant against AAP MLA Somnath Bharti - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: A trial court on Monday issued a non-bailable warrant (NBW) against AAP MLA Somnath Bharti in the domestic violence and attempt to murder case filed against him by his wife, *making it clear that Bharti cannot evade arrest. *

Metropolitan magistrate Manika passed the order after Delhi police informed the court that Bharti is not co-operating in investigation.

Police filed an application in the magisterial court seeking issuance of an NBW against Bharti hours after a sessions court denied anticipatory bail to him.

*READ ALSO: Somnath Bharti denied anticipatory bail*

*Earlier in the day, additional sessions judge Sanjay Garg rejected Bharti's bail plea, saying charges against him are "serious". The sessions court refused to give any protection from arrest to Bharti while dismissing Bharti's contention that no charges were made out against him. 

"At this stage, it cannot be said that charge of attempt to murder is not made out against him. There are specific allegation," the court said. *

During the hearing, Delhi Police strongly opposed Bharti's plea and said he needs to be arrested and interrogated at length. Police also told the court that a lot of recoveries need to be made at Bharti's instance which would reveal crucial facts of the case. The public prosecutor told the court that they need to recover the telephonic conversations between Bharti and Lipika. He also said that Bharti's dog, which allegedly attacked Lipika, needs to be found.

*READ ALSO: Somnath Bharti booked for domestic violence after wife's complaint*

Opposing Bharti's bail, the prosecutor said that because of his "influential status", people are not coming forward to depose against him. Bharti's lawyer, on the other hand, pressed for Bharti's bail, saying no charges were made out against him and he would not abscond. Bharti's counsel Vijay Aggarwal said that Bharti is being made to suffer because Delhi Police and Bharti's political party are at loggerheads.

During the proceedings, Bharti's lawyer also said that Bharti loves his wife Lipika Mitra, wants to reconcile with her and "woo her back". However, Lipika, who was present in the court, said that she would never want to reconcile with Bharti as he would again subject her to torture.

Bharti has been booked for various offences and under several sections of the Indian Penal code (IPC), including domestic violence and attempt to murder.

*READ ALSO: Wife, I were living separately, Somnath Bharti says*

Police had filed the FIR following the June 10 complaint of Lipika made before the Delhi Commission for Women.

It was alleged in the complaint by Lipika that Bharti had been abusing her ever since their marriage in 2010.

She has also claimed that Bharti beat and tortured her and even tried to kill her once.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Court issues non-bailable warrant against AAP MLA Somnath Bharti - The Times of India

what an embarrassment for AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> He is an SOB human being not a North Indian. Don't make this into a North v/s South thing. I have lived in Bangalore for 3 years. Besides i have no problem with promoting local regional languages but certain locals in Bangalore can become very intolerant towards outsiders. They even went in front of Infosys office once asking why locals were not being recruited . I remember they even attacked an Kannada language FM radio station once for airing a Hindi song. Some of the locals even have problem with English as they do not put English sign boards on their buses. Am i supposed to learn all the local languages before going to each state just to travel there ? forget Hindi i used to get stupid looks when i am talking in English in Bangalore. *I am not blaming all locals here only certain people. Problem is on both sides lets not always point fingers at "North Indians"..*


*
*
That is hardly a fair comparison. Forget which group protested against what, most Kannadigas rarely get uptight on this issue. However, even if they do, they do so within their own state unlike the gentleman from N.India using very colourful vocabulary. The point is not whether you should learn all local languages before visiting there, it is whether you should expect the locals to necessarily know your language. Little logic to that. Many people in Bangalore are multilingual, it still makes no sense in expecting that they understand Hindi. Do you think there is any chance of a Kannadiga going to Bihar or UP & attempting to speak English, let alone Kannada and get anywhere with that ? As long as the person who is not local is willing to show a little leeway to those not understanding him & attempt to get his point across by whatever means available, there is unlikely to be a problem. The problem usually creeps up if the person walks up expecting to be understood. Even those that understand don't much care for that attitude & that's where the problem usually arises.
*

*


> lol...Why choose English and Not Hindi ? Why choose the language of the Britishers than the language of a North Indian ? Why not have only stuck with local languages ? Am not saying Hindi should be forced, but your choice of words of being glad of choosing English over Hindi is interesting..



Many reasons are offered. To some, they are equally alien languages, to others English is a neutral language giving no advantage to any group which might accrue if a mother tongue of one group was chosen. Others do it because they do not wish for their own language to be made a second class language. A language within India has more chance of overwhelming a local language than one from outside like English. Or so go the arguments. Pick any you prefer. It really does not matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> @Star Wars Ignorance from the poor is fine & absolutely justified, but not from educated netas, graduates from AIIMS or those studying in the USA or even IT professionals..



As i said, its not about linguistic invasion, its only a case of uniform language...



Bang Galore said:


> That is hardly a fair comparison. Forget which group protested against what, most Kannadigas rarely get uptight on this issue. However, even if they do, they do so within their own state unlike the gentleman from N.India using very colourful vocabulary. The point is not whether you should learn all local languages before visiting there, it is whether you should expect the locals to necessarily know your language. Little logic to that. Many people in Bangalore are multilingual, it still makes no sense in expecting that they understand Hindi. Do you think there is any chance of a Kannadiga going to Bihar or UP & attempting to speak English, let alone Kannada and get anywhere with that ? As long as the person who is not local is willing to show a little leeway to those not understanding him & attempt to get his point across by whatever means available, there is unlikely to be a problem. The problem usually creeps up if the person walks up expecting to be understood. Even those that understand don't much care for that attitude & that's where the problem usually arises..



My point is these people exist on both sides. and all kinds of people exist on the Internet. as i said, some guy here has called my a RAW agent once, does not make it necessarily true. its unfair to take some obscure FB post and make a case out of it against North Indians or these "North Indian Immigrants" . Problem is not being understood or not, the problem is both sides needs to give some lee way. Its only right that buses and public transport at least have an English writing on it so that others can travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Its only right that buses at least have an English writing on it so that others can travel.



Most buses do have it in English too. Atleast the buses that I have seen do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Most buses do have it in English too. Atleast the buses that I have seen do.



The modern once do, that too only recently on past 2-3 years. Before that at least in Kerala,TN and Karnatakka i found very few...


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> You can be a ethnic pakistani for all I care and all you claim to know. I can see that you are again attempting to divert from the topic.
> 
> Aadu also mean a goat, that does not mean it cannot be anything else  .......Aadu can also means talk or dance/shake or even sports. What does that prove ? NOTHING.
> 
> Kodu is give in kannada. Same as oppisu or arpisu. The 'ge' indicates the article. i.e. Koduge.
> 
> Anyway I am not here to give you a free tutorials on Kannada or Sanskrit. I wanted to expose your agenda and I have done that. If you want to discuss language open another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Again the same rubbish,
> 
> Since the word Monkey comes from german, it could very well have come from the sanskrit word "marka" for monkey from which Kannada world "manga" comes or Marathi "Makad" comes.
> 
> Market however comes from Latin Mercatus. Same root as Mercantile or Merchant.
> 
> Now stop wasting my time with your rubbish. I remember repeating the same line before with you.


Dance in Kannada is 'Kuni' or 'Nruthya'..
Kodugey means contribution..
eg-Kannadage nimma kodugey yenu??(what is your contribution to Kannada?)..
Ohh,I guess,You are mistaking it for the word kodunge??..
Eg-Enakku Thanni Kodunge(Give me water)..But its TAMIL,not Kannada..hehe
Manga and Markada are different..Kannada do use Sanskrit words like 'Markada' and 'Vanara' for denoting Monkey.. But most common usages are 'Kothi' and 'Manga'..
I prefer SUICIDE than taking Kannada coaching from you...


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> Dance in Kannada is 'Kuni' or 'Nruthya'..
> Kodugey means contribution..
> eg-Kannadage nimma kodugey yenu??(what is your contribution to Kannada?)..
> Ohh,I guess,You are mistaking it for the word kodunge??..
> Eg-Enakku Thanni Kodunge(Give me water)..But its TAMIL,not Kannada..hehe
> Manga and Markada are different..Kannada do use Sanskrit words like 'Markada' and 'Vanara' for denoting Monkey.. But most common usages are 'Kothi' and 'Manga'..
> I prefer SUICIDE than taking Kannada coaching from you...



LOL. I wish you will kill yourself before talking such rubbish and spreading your hate propaganda. Do the world a favour.

Kapi, Markata, Manga, Vanara, kodaga, Koti ...... ALL mean Monkey in Kannada. ALL of them have sanskrit root ranging from Vanara (jungle dweller, monkey), Markata (regular monkey), Kapi (reddish brown, monkey), Hari (brown, yellow, tawny monkey) etc.

The world Kodaga in Kannada, koranguh in Malayalam or kuranku in Tamil comes from the Sanskrit work "Kusaku" which again means monkey.

Ayurvedic plant called "Indrayava" is also known as "kodaga pala" or "kutakappaala" who's origin is said to be from the Amrit drops which fell off the back of "Kusaku Pala" i.e Monkey army or Monkey guards who died in Ramayana and who Indira gave back life with Amrit.

The Portuguese still call it "corte de pala" or "codaga-pala".

But such things are for the educated, well informed or the intelligent. Not for idiots who's only claim to fame is he managed to lean 4 languages and that is all he wants to show off again and again, in the hope that those who know less than him will consider him a "scholar" and help you spread more propaganda. Just Pathetic.

Finally, stop quoting me. I do not wish to waste my time with a "all knowing" fool.


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> The world Kodaga in Kannada, koranguh in Malayalam or kuranku in Tamil comes from the Sanskrit work "Kusaku" which again means monkey.
> 
> 
> But such things are for the educated, well informed or the intelligent. Not for idiots who's only claim to fame is he managed to lean 4 languages


korangu from kusaku..hehe..even if its true..
So what??..Mostly likely it was a Dravidian loanword used in Sanskrit just like phala(fruit) which came from Dravidan root word 'Pazham'..
Sanskrit word 'Markada(monkey) is from Dravidan root word 'Mandi'(monkey)...
I may speak only 3 or 4 languages,But at least i could speak my mother tongue fluently...Its like speaking 100 languages for me..


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> korangu from kusaku..hehe..even if its true..
> So what??..Mostly likely it was a Dravidian loanword used in Sanskrit just like phala(fruit) which came from Dravidan root word 'Pazham'..
> Sanskrit word 'Markada(monkey) is from Dravidan root word 'Mandi'(monkey)...
> I may speak only 3 or 4 languages,But at least i could speak my mother tongue fluently...Its like speaking 100 languages for me..



There is no "dravidian" language. There is only TAMIL where the word for fruit is Phalam/Palam i.e same as in Sanskrit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> Finally, stop quoting me. I do not wish to waste my time with a "all knowing" fool.


may be,But it is anytime better than posting sexist remarks against female members or @coming with 'female' IDs and tanking your own posts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> may be,But it is anytime better than posting sexist remarks against female members or @coming with 'female' IDs and tanking your own posts..



That fact that I target Women and Men proves I am not a Sexist 

People who think I should treat women different are the real Sexist. But as they say, common sense is hard to find.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> There is no "dravidian" language. There is only TAMIL where the word for fruit is Phalam/Palam i.e same as in Sanskrit.


Tamil is olderr than Sanskrit..hehe..
Actually we use both Pazham and PhaLam(literal) for fruit in Malayalam..like Poovu/Malar and Pushpam for flower..
Tamil-correct pronunciation/written form is pazham..But many of them pronounce zh as l..



Prajapati said:


> There is only TAMIL where the word for fruit is Phalam/Palam i.e same as in Sanskrit.


I meant proto Dravidian language..
One more important thing to note-
'ZH' sound is the peculiarity of Dravidian languages like Tamil,Malayalam and Old Kannada(not in New Kannada)..Its completely absent in Sanskrit(correct me if i am wrong)...Pazham-Phala..If palam is from Sanskrit phala we would use it as palam in Dravidian instead of pazham..So in all possibilities it should be Dravidian-to- Sanskrit,not the other way around..thank you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Guys enough of this language talk, let's get back to the more interesting topic, Indian politics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Your Right to Know: Stamps with Indira, Rajiv Gandhi discontinued | The Indian Express

Two stamps featuring Indira Gandhi and Rajiv Gandhi, launched by the Department of Posts (DoP) in December 2008 as part of its series titled Builders of Modern India, have been discontinued, an RTI query by The Indian Express has revealed.

The government now plans to introduce stamps under a new series featuring Deendayal Upadhyaya, Jayaprakash Narayan, Syama Prasad Mookerjee and Ram Manohar Lohia in the coming months, the RTI further stated.

The DoP had launched the series with nine eminent personalities on stamps of different denominations in 2008. Apart from Indira and Rajiv, other stamps featured Jawaharlal Nehru, Mahatma Gandhi, B R Ambedkar, Satyajit Ray, Homi Jehangir Bhabha, J R D Tata and Mother Teresa. In May 2009, three more names were added to the category — E V Ramaswamy, C V Raman and Rukmini Devi Arundale.

But the RTI query revealed that from July 2015 onwards, “stamps of denomination of rupees five have been discontinued”. Indira and Rajiv are the only people who featured on the Rs 5 stamps.

According to the RTI, the DoP is in the process of launching another series, titled Makers of India, which will replace Builders of Modern India. The new category will have 24 stamps featuring prominent personalities and a stamp on yoga. Only four people who featured in the Builders of Modern India series — Jawaharlal Nehru, Mahatma Gandhi, Mother Teresa and B R Ambedkar — have made the cut.

According to the response to the RTI query, apart from Upadhyaya, Narayan, Mookerjee and Lohia, the new series will feature Vallabhbhai Patel, Bal Gangadhar Tilak, Subhas Chandra Bose, Rajendra Prasad, Maulana Azad, Bhagat Singh, Rabindranath Tagore, Chhatrapati Shivaji, Maharana Pratap, Vivekananda, Subramania Bharti, Pandit Ravi Shankar, Bhimsen Joshi, M S Subbulakshmi and Bismillah Khan.

Once the new list of stamps comes in print, the old list will be discontinued.

Earlier this year, the Central government had replaced the names of two awards — Indira Gandhi Rajbhasha Puraskar and Rajiv Gandhi Rashtriya Gyan-Vigyan Maulik Pustak Lekhan Puraskar — with Rajbhasha Kirti Puraskar and Rajbhasha Gaurav Puraskar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Prithvi Raj syndrome, plus mischief by jaitely.


lagta hai aap bhi ek vakeel


ranjeet said:


> Your Right to Know: Stamps with Indira, Rajiv Gandhi discontinued | The Indian Express
> 
> Two stamps featuring Indira Gandhi and Rajiv Gandhi, launched by the Department of Posts (DoP) in December 2008 as part of its series titled Builders of Modern India, have been discontinued, an RTI query by The Indian Express has revealed.
> 
> The government now plans to introduce stamps under a new series featuring Deendayal Upadhyaya, Jayaprakash Narayan, Syama Prasad Mookerjee and Ram Manohar Lohia in the coming months, the RTI further stated.
> 
> The DoP had launched the series with nine eminent personalities on stamps of different denominations in 2008. Apart from Indira and Rajiv, other stamps featured Jawaharlal Nehru, Mahatma Gandhi, B R Ambedkar, Satyajit Ray, Homi Jehangir Bhabha, J R D Tata and Mother Teresa. In May 2009, three more names were added to the category — E V Ramaswamy, C V Raman and Rukmini Devi Arundale.
> 
> But the RTI query revealed that from July 2015 onwards, “stamps of denomination of rupees five have been discontinued”. Indira and Rajiv are the only people who featured on the Rs 5 stamps.
> 
> According to the RTI, the DoP is in the process of launching another series, titled Makers of India, which will replace Builders of Modern India. The new category will have 24 stamps featuring prominent personalities and a stamp on yoga. Only four people who featured in the Builders of Modern India series — Jawaharlal Nehru, Mahatma Gandhi, Mother Teresa and B R Ambedkar — have made the cut.
> 
> According to the response to the RTI query, apart from Upadhyaya, Narayan, Mookerjee and Lohia, the new series will feature Vallabhbhai Patel, Bal Gangadhar Tilak, Subhas Chandra Bose, Rajendra Prasad, Maulana Azad, Bhagat Singh, Rabindranath Tagore, Chhatrapati Shivaji, Maharana Pratap, Vivekananda, Subramania Bharti, Pandit Ravi Shankar, Bhimsen Joshi, M S Subbulakshmi and Bismillah Khan.
> 
> Once the new list of stamps comes in print, the old list will be discontinued.
> 
> Earlier this year, the Central government had replaced the names of two awards — Indira Gandhi Rajbhasha Puraskar and Rajiv Gandhi Rashtriya Gyan-Vigyan Maulik Pustak Lekhan Puraskar — with Rajbhasha Kirti Puraskar and Rajbhasha Gaurav Puraskar.


bhai ji sorri count see Tv for two days but whats the latest on bihar elections and how do you view the progress made by janta parivar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> lagta hai aap bhi ek vakeel
> 
> bhai ji sorri count see Tv for two days but whats the latest on bihar elections and how do you view the progress made by janta parivar


Sorry bhai .. 2-3 din se follow nahi kar pa raha news mein bhi. But halat patli lag rahi hai unki jab se owaisi aaya hai Bihar mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai ji sorri count see Tv for two days but whats the latest on bihar elections and how do you view the progress made by janta parivar



Not much news on ghanta parivar, Nitish seems to be facing problems on the ground due to lack of RJD workers on the ground. Last time he won the election because of the a strong BJP/RSS work force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Star Wars said:


> Not much news on ghanta parivar, Nitish seems to be facing problems on the ground due to lack of RJD workers on the ground. Last time he won the election because of the a strong BJP/RSS work force.


what about this news that chirag paswan wants to quit NDA


----------



## Star Wars

GURU DUTT said:


> what about this news that chirag paswan wants to quit NDA



Hasn't he has dismissed those claims... ? HE is just upset about Manji being given more seats..


----------



## ranjeet

Hum sahi bhaag rahe hai, Modi ji please humne bhagne dijiye !!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643694758653595653

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Roybot said:


> Guys enough of this language talk, let's get back to the more interesting topic, Indian politics


and what do you think about the latest ABVP getting a seat in JNU and its clean sweep in DUSU + the brewing anty NaMo storm (as per sickular liberlas) deu to ban politics and diffrences emerging in NDA in Bihar 



ranjeet said:


> Hum sahi bhaag rahe hai, Modi ji please humne bhagne dijiye !!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643694758653595653


what has that got to do with clean and new type of politics done by AAP and shri kejriwal ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Hum sahi bhaag rahe hai, Modi ji please humne bhagne dijiye !!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643694758653595653


Maybe DP should raid Kejru's yard. They may find bharti there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bihar loves Nitish, not the company he keeps (Lalu): JDU’s ‘har ghar dastak’ results shock party - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

JanjaWeed said:


> Maybe DP should raid Kejru's yard. They may find bharti there...


darinder moodee after failing on all fronts is trying to do political witchunt against the flagbearers of clean politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GURU DUTT said:


> darinder moodee after failing on all fronts is trying to do political witchunt against the flagbearers of clean politics


oh yes.. if politics is clean then Kejri is toilet paper!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

JanjaWeed said:


> oh yes.. if politics is clean then Kejri is toilet paper!


this is soo wrong how can you make such allegations against the white night of anty corruption crusade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643749917589016576
@ranjeet @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed North Korea level stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643749917589016576
> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed North Korea level stuff



lol...this can turn both ways..IF it helps in treatment of Dengue patients then he will get more support in Delhi. But if the whole thing fails entire blame will go on him and not the hospitals admins...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643749917589016576
> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed North Korea level stuff




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/267253770403061760

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/267253770403061760



are you serious ? he said that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/267253770403061760


ye anty corrption crusader shri kejriwal ji ke khilaaf namo bhakto ki saazish hai .... sab mille hue hain ji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> are you serious ? he said that ?


Well aushtosh twitted that must be some truth to it. 



GURU DUTT said:


> ye anty corrption crusader shri kejriwal ji ke khilaaf namo bhakto ki saazish hai .... sab mille hue hain ji


kaala hit marna padega inpe toh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Well aushtosh twitted that must be some truth to it.
> 
> 
> kaala hit marna padega inpe toh.


lagta hai ye ashutosh BJP se mil gaya hai prashant bhooshan aur salim/yogender yadav ki tarah ..... 

sab mille hue hain jee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Ganesh Chaturthi: BJP imposed meat ban in Karnataka, Congress never revoked it | The News Minute

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/267253770403061760



no wonder whole of Delhi is suffereing from this very disease!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> lagta hai ye ashutosh BJP se mil gaya hai prashant bhooshan aur salim/yogender yadav ki tarah .....
> 
> sab mille hue hain jee


nahi bhai ji 3 saal purana tweet tha woh. latest nahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Well aushtosh twitted that must be some truth to it.





GURU DUTT said:


> lagta hai ye ashutosh BJP se mil gaya hai prashant bhooshan aur salim/yogender yadav ki tarah .....
> 
> sab mille hue hain jee


Aage aage dekho hota hai kya! Rumor has it.. Ashutosh is not in Kejri fevourite's coterie anymore! Soon you'll see signs of disillusionment from this cry baby!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

JanjaWeed said:


> Aage aage dekho hota hai kya! Rumor has it.. Ashutosh is not in Kejri fevourite's coterie anymore! Soon you'll see signs of disillusionment from this cry baby!


ya ashutosh is always embaressing anty corruption white knight shri shri kejriwal ji he needs to be booted owt of AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

American Professors Issue Statement Welcoming Mr. Modi | Swarajya


All of them from stem field and not the mickey mouse degree's

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> American Professors Issue Statement Welcoming Mr. Modi | Swarajya
> 
> 
> All of them from stem field and not the mickey mouse degree's


Liberals are hell bend on show casing their narrow mindedness regarding Modi. It's beyond pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Liberals are hell bend on show casing their narrow mindedness regarding Modi. It's beyond pathetic.



Just shows we elected the right person....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643721907615870976
Nitish acting like an 8 year old Brat.....






*Vadodra Junction





Tiruchirappalli Junction*


@Echo_419 This is what most stations i go to look like...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642330661429243904

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643810426203959296

Waitibg for outrage 1,2,3.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Waitibg for outrage 1,2,3.....



997....998....999....


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi 

It seems that the TRS was in huge shock following the World Bank report, look at these visuals from T-News(the propaganda outlet of KCR)

Below they first accuse Venkaiah Naidu & Chandrababu Naidu of lobbying & managing AP's & other BJP state's high position within the list, then they challenge the credibility of the world bank 
















Namaste Telangana(Newspaper also owned by TRS) editorial blames NDA(Modi & CBN) & WB for TG's low rank





TRS bhaktudus on twitter are bashing Modi & CBN left & right like never before, are accusing them of manipulating the list in their favour, WB being a Modi agent & other ridiculous allegations 

& some positive news:-
Will turn challenges into opportunities: Naidu | Business Standard News






Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu on Monday said he would turn challenges into opportunities to ensure his state was number one in the next 10 years.

“Within a year, the state economy and revenues have started moving in a positive direction and growth in our GSDP (gross state domestic product) in the first quarter surpassed the national average, though the state bifurcation created many problems for us. So, the opportunities are abundant. Just think positively,” Naidu said at the Business Standard Andhra Pradesh Round Table here.


*ALSO READ: Naidu wants state to be IT hardware hub*

Naidu said* port-led economic development, the electronics and hardware sectors, food processing and aerospace and defence manufacturing, apart from software, would be his government’s priorities.*

Alleging the United Progressive Alliance government had bifurcated Andhra Pradesh without adequate consultation, Naidu said his government was prepared to do everything to help the state recover from the setbacks.

He said *he had drawn up plans to achieve sustainable double-digit growth through the next 15-20 years. His government had already introduced quarterly monitoring of GSDP growth, *he added.

Complimenting Business Standard for focusing on issues relevant to Andhra Pradesh, Naidu said it should also track his government’s progress on various economic parameters every year. “I have already achieved river-linking, which remained a pipe dream from the days of (Atal Bihari) Vajpayee as prime minister, by bringing water from the Godavari to the Krishna through a lift irrigation project in less than a year.

“*Soon, we will make a linkage with the Penna and every other river in the state to make Andhra Pradesh a drought-proof state. Through this, we will be able to give any amount of water to industry.” His work, he said, would become easier if the Centre fulfilled its promises to the state during the bifurcation, in terms of funding the revenue deficit and according special-category status*. “I am hopeful the Centre will keep its promises and help our state in this transition stage,” he said.

*Naidu vowed to hasten the process of securing clearances by industry. “Through our single-desk system, we have achieved 88.8 per cent compliance in terms of granting clearances within 21 days from the date of application. Soon, we will make it 100 per cent,*” he said.

Amaravati, the capital city his government proposed to build near Vijayawada, would offer a host of opportunities to entrepreneurs, Naidu said, adding soon, Andhra Pradesh would appoint the Singapore government as the master developer of the capital city. The foundation stone for the construction of Amaravati will be laid on October 2.

Companies from Japan and China were also keen to invest in the capital city project, he said.

*“If we add another barrage on the Krishna, the new capital city will have a water front along 30 km of the river course, in addition to a network of water channels criss-crossing the proposed capital city. It will be a blue-and-green capital city, something you won’t find anywhere else in the world,” he said.*

*The Andhra Pradesh also planned to set up six to seven new airports in the state*, Naidu added.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


mooppan said:


> Tamil is olderr than Sanskrit..hehe..
> Actually we use both Pazham and PhaLam(literal) for fruit in Malayalam..like Poovu/Malar and Pushpam for flower..
> Tamil-correct pronunciation/written form is pazham..But many of them pronounce zh as l..
> 
> 
> I meant proto Dravidian language..
> One more important thing to note-
> 'ZH' sound is the peculiarity of Dravidian languages like Tamil,Malayalam and Old Kannada(not in New Kannada)..Its completely absent in Sanskrit(correct me if i am wrong)...Pazham-Phala..If palam is from Sanskrit phala we would use it as palam in Dravidian instead of pazham..So in all possibilities it should be Dravidian-to- Sanskrit,not the other way around..thank you...



regarding *zh ,* Telugu too is a Dravidian language.. but it doesn't have that alphabet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Naidu has been doing very good work on A.P . Can't wait to see Amaravati take shape...


----------



## ranjeet

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi
> 
> It seems that the TRS was in huge shock following the World Bank report, look at these visuals from T-News(the propaganda outlet of KCR)
> 
> Below they first accuse Venkaiah Naidu & Chandrababu Naidu of lobbying & managing AP's & other BJP state's high position within the list, then they challenge the credibility of the world bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namaste Telangana(Newspaper also owned by TRS) editorial blames NDA(Modi & CBN) & WB for TG's low rank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRS bhaktudus on twitter are bashing Modi & CBN left & right like never before, are accusing them of manipulating the list in their favour, WB being a Modi agent & other ridiculous allegations
> 
> & some positive news:-
> Will turn challenges into opportunities: Naidu | Business Standard News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu on Monday said he would turn challenges into opportunities to ensure his state was number one in the next 10 years.
> 
> “Within a year, the state economy and revenues have started moving in a positive direction and growth in our GSDP (gross state domestic product) in the first quarter surpassed the national average, though the state bifurcation created many problems for us. So, the opportunities are abundant. Just think positively,” Naidu said at the Business Standard Andhra Pradesh Round Table here.
> 
> 
> *ALSO READ: Naidu wants state to be IT hardware hub*
> 
> Naidu said* port-led economic development, the electronics and hardware sectors, food processing and aerospace and defence manufacturing, apart from software, would be his government’s priorities.*
> 
> Alleging the United Progressive Alliance government had bifurcated Andhra Pradesh without adequate consultation, Naidu said his government was prepared to do everything to help the state recover from the setbacks.
> 
> He said *he had drawn up plans to achieve sustainable double-digit growth through the next 15-20 years. His government had already introduced quarterly monitoring of GSDP growth, *he added.
> 
> Complimenting Business Standard for focusing on issues relevant to Andhra Pradesh, Naidu said it should also track his government’s progress on various economic parameters every year. “I have already achieved river-linking, which remained a pipe dream from the days of (Atal Bihari) Vajpayee as prime minister, by bringing water from the Godavari to the Krishna through a lift irrigation project in less than a year.
> 
> “*Soon, we will make a linkage with the Penna and every other river in the state to make Andhra Pradesh a drought-proof state. Through this, we will be able to give any amount of water to industry.” His work, he said, would become easier if the Centre fulfilled its promises to the state during the bifurcation, in terms of funding the revenue deficit and according special-category status*. “I am hopeful the Centre will keep its promises and help our state in this transition stage,” he said.
> 
> *Naidu vowed to hasten the process of securing clearances by industry. “Through our single-desk system, we have achieved 88.8 per cent compliance in terms of granting clearances within 21 days from the date of application. Soon, we will make it 100 per cent,*” he said.
> 
> Amaravati, the capital city his government proposed to build near Vijayawada, would offer a host of opportunities to entrepreneurs, Naidu said, adding soon, Andhra Pradesh would appoint the Singapore government as the master developer of the capital city. The foundation stone for the construction of Amaravati will be laid on October 2.
> 
> Companies from Japan and China were also keen to invest in the capital city project, he said.
> 
> *“If we add another barrage on the Krishna, the new capital city will have a water front along 30 km of the river course, in addition to a network of water channels criss-crossing the proposed capital city. It will be a blue-and-green capital city, something you won’t find anywhere else in the world,” he said.*
> 
> *The Andhra Pradesh also planned to set up six to seven new airports in the state*, Naidu added.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> regarding *zh ,* Telugu too is a Dravidian language.. but it doesn't have that alphabet



Ah man it looks like few people have lost the art of criticizing.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Ah man it looks like few people have lost the art of criticizing.



lol, congies and aaptards were busy claiming the World Bank list was "manipulated" ", "lies"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643749917589016576
> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Darmashkian @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed North Korea level stuff




WTF



Star Wars said:


> American Professors Issue Statement Welcoming Mr. Modi | Swarajya
> 
> 
> All of them from stem field and not the mickey mouse degree's





Star Wars said:


> lol, congies and aaptards were busy claiming the World Bank list was "manipulated" ", "lies"



World bank ambani adani ka agent hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Some one tell this to Rushdie and Taslima 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643797069866496000


Echo_419 said:


> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World bank ambani adani ka agent hai


Bhai agli baar jukham khansi ho to parchi AAP office se banwana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Check the comments section of this video, you won't regret it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi
> 
> It seems that the TRS was in huge shock following the World Bank report, look at these visuals from T-News(the propaganda outlet of KCR)
> 
> Below they first accuse Venkaiah Naidu & Chandrababu Naidu of lobbying & managing AP's & other BJP state's high position within the list, then they challenge the credibility of the world bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namaste Telangana(Newspaper also owned by TRS) editorial blames NDA(Modi & CBN) & WB for TG's low rank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRS bhaktudus on twitter are bashing Modi & CBN left & right like never before, are accusing them of manipulating the list in their favour, WB being a Modi agent & other ridiculous allegations
> 
> & some positive news:-
> Will turn challenges into opportunities: Naidu | Business Standard News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu on Monday said he would turn challenges into opportunities to ensure his state was number one in the next 10 years.
> 
> “Within a year, the state economy and revenues have started moving in a positive direction and growth in our GSDP (gross state domestic product) in the first quarter surpassed the national average, though the state bifurcation created many problems for us. So, the opportunities are abundant. Just think positively,” Naidu said at the Business Standard Andhra Pradesh Round Table here.
> 
> 
> *ALSO READ: Naidu wants state to be IT hardware hub*
> 
> Naidu said* port-led economic development, the electronics and hardware sectors, food processing and aerospace and defence manufacturing, apart from software, would be his government’s priorities.*
> 
> Alleging the United Progressive Alliance government had bifurcated Andhra Pradesh without adequate consultation, Naidu said his government was prepared to do everything to help the state recover from the setbacks.
> 
> He said *he had drawn up plans to achieve sustainable double-digit growth through the next 15-20 years. His government had already introduced quarterly monitoring of GSDP growth, *he added.
> 
> Complimenting Business Standard for focusing on issues relevant to Andhra Pradesh, Naidu said it should also track his government’s progress on various economic parameters every year. “I have already achieved river-linking, which remained a pipe dream from the days of (Atal Bihari) Vajpayee as prime minister, by bringing water from the Godavari to the Krishna through a lift irrigation project in less than a year.
> 
> “*Soon, we will make a linkage with the Penna and every other river in the state to make Andhra Pradesh a drought-proof state. Through this, we will be able to give any amount of water to industry.” His work, he said, would become easier if the Centre fulfilled its promises to the state during the bifurcation, in terms of funding the revenue deficit and according special-category status*. “I am hopeful the Centre will keep its promises and help our state in this transition stage,” he said.
> 
> *Naidu vowed to hasten the process of securing clearances by industry. “Through our single-desk system, we have achieved 88.8 per cent compliance in terms of granting clearances within 21 days from the date of application. Soon, we will make it 100 per cent,*” he said.
> 
> Amaravati, the capital city his government proposed to build near Vijayawada, would offer a host of opportunities to entrepreneurs, Naidu said, adding soon, Andhra Pradesh would appoint the Singapore government as the master developer of the capital city. The foundation stone for the construction of Amaravati will be laid on October 2.
> 
> Companies from Japan and China were also keen to invest in the capital city project, he said.
> 
> *“If we add another barrage on the Krishna, the new capital city will have a water front along 30 km of the river course, in addition to a network of water channels criss-crossing the proposed capital city. It will be a blue-and-green capital city, something you won’t find anywhere else in the world,” he said.*
> 
> *The Andhra Pradesh also planned to set up six to seven new airports in the state*, Naidu added.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> regarding *zh ,* Telugu too is a Dravidian language.. but it doesn't have that alphabet



There's some truth to the fact that this is NO World Bank list per say however if we go beyond the rankings and take a look at the 'real content' of the pdf which details the methodology of rankings you'll see that the sole criterian has been how quick different states complied with the preset parameters , most of which happened only in recent months as per ET reports this is also the reason why even backward states like Raj,Jhar,MP etc made it to the list.So next time anyone alleges fudging ask em to read the whole report and then comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Liberals are hell bend on show casing their narrow mindedness regarding Modi. It's beyond pathetic.


This is getting really blatant & shameless now. I mean..have you been following this Owaisi episode on telly off late? So called liberal & majority of the media has gone absolutely bonkers. They are questioning him as if he has committed some sort of grave sin by deciding to contest in Bihar. They are so concerned that he will split secular votes...& are taking it upon themselves to ram it down the throat of every Bihari Muslim that Owaisi is a BJP proxy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> This is getting really blatant & shameless now. I mean..have you been following this Owaisi episode on telly off late? So called liberal & majority of the media has gone absolutely bonkers. They are questioning him as if he has committed some sort of grave sin by deciding to contest in Bihar. They are so concerned that he will split secular votes...& are taking it upon themselves to ram it down the throat of every Bihari Muslim that Owaisi is a BJP proxy.



They loose this and the 2019 Anti Modi coalition receives a Huge blow... the momentum should be enough to get Assam and U.P. With North India under out belt. Nothing can stop Modi in 2019...so Bihar is crucial... they will do anything..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

*NDA-ruled states are topping the ease of doing business rankings - here's why*


The headlines on the progress of reforms under the Modi government may not read too well – GST stuck, land bill abandoned, etc – but at a more fundamental level, reforms are progressing quite well, thank you.

Before one asks how and where, here are two points to keep in mind*: one, legislative changes may be important, but what matters more is whether India is getting to be a better place to do business in, and often this calls for executive action;* and *two, what happens in Delhi is visible to the national and international media, but in a federal polity, what happens in states is equally important. It is states that must lead reforms in future.*




Gujarat CM Anandiben Patel and Andhra CM Chandrababu Naidu

That seems to be happening. Narendra Modi’s mantra of competitive and cooperative federalism is beginning to work if one looks at the results of the first ranking of states on the ease of doing business. It has been produced by the World Bank in association with the centre’s department of industrial policy and promotion (DIPP).
*
The surprise is not who topped the list (who else, but Gujarat, with an overall score of 71.14 percent across the 98 parameters considered for the ranking), but the changing composition of the honours list of “aspiring leaders” – the seven states that scored above 50 percent overall. Not one is a Congress-ruled state, and all but one are NDA-ruled states. *Odisha is the lone exception in the Top 7 that scored above 50 percent. (Check out 10 graphics here.)

It is no accident that reforms at the ground level are being spearheaded by NDA-ruled states. Modi’s home team is doing better than opposition-ruled states that seem keener to trip him and his growth agenda than to take their own states forward.

The main highlight of the World Bank study is that* it is not the usual suspects which dominate the upper tier of rankings – not Maharashtra, not Haryana, not Tamil Nadu, not even Karnataka, the most industrially advanced states in India.*

Rather, the rankings are ruled by newbies like the truncated Andhra Pradesh, which came a close second to Gujarat under Telugu Desam boss N Chandrababu Naidu, and traditionally backward states such as Jharkhand, Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh and Rajasthan. These former “Bimaru” states are now at the forefront of state-led reform, having realised that helping business succeed is the key to growth and jobs.

Equally unsurprising, Nitish Kumar’s Bihar is way down on the list at No 21. NiKu is taking his state downhill in his blind ego tussle with NaMo. He is no longer a development icon to follow, obsessed as he seems to be with political oneupmamship. Even Uttar Pradesh, the heart of “Bimaru”, is in the top 10 – just about.

*Why do these results fly in the face of accepted wisdom? And why are these changes not acknowledged by business leaders who are moaning and groaning about the slow pace of reforms under Modi?*

*The main reason is that most small ticket reforms in states have gone under the radar. Efforts to make ease of doing business have accelerated after Modi came to power in Delhi, but the efforts made by states have been invisible to business leaders who look only to Delhi for action.* As part of the Make in India campaign, the DIPP drew up a list of 98 parameters last December to help states focus on eliminating the pain points for business, and – no surprise – it is the politically confident states under the BJP's rule that are making faster progress.

The World Bank report confirms that these reforms are a recent development, and not the result of long-term changes initiated much earlier. It notes:* “Many reforms have been implemented only very recently - between March and June 2015 - so the private sector might not be aware of those. We urge states to undertake a detailed communication campaign to ensure businesses are aware of the improvement in the regulatory environment*.”

*The second reason why we are seeing new states rising up the ladder is mining. The NDA government has notched up some legislative successes in coal and mineral-based auctions, and the states that are most likely to benefit from them are clearly eager to gain from this by easing rules for business*. Finance Minister Arun Jaitley is quoted by _Business Standard_ as saying that "_Mineral-producing states like Odisha, West Bengal, Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh have moved up the ranking as they have eased regulations on the ground._" West Bengal is No 11 in terms of ease of doing business, suggesting that Mamata-di, when faced with an election in 2016, is keen to show some results before that. She may not help the centre legislate the land bill, but she was more than vocal on other reforms that helped her state.

*Another interesting fact to emerge from the study is the contrasting performances of two states that were earlier one:Telangana and Andhra Pradesh. Even though the former emerged with the crown jewel of Hyderabad in its kitty, it is Naidu’s rump Andhra Pradesh that is stealing the show. With an overall score of 70.12, Naidu has left his Telanganabête noire K Chandrashekhar Rao in the dust. The latter scored just 42.45. The split clearly is bringing out the best in Andhra Pradesh, which wants to prove a point.* Again, competitive federalism is clearly at work here.

Arvind Kejriwal*’s Delhi seems to be losing its mojo, as the nation’s capital scored a lowly 37.35 percent, for a middling rank of 15. With all its locational and other advantages, Delhi is obviously only an average place to do business in. Kejriwal has to focus less on fighting the Lieutenant Governor, and more on easing rules for business so that he can create jobs in the capital he runs*. He has misinterpreted competitive federalism by making it combative federalism. He can’t win with this attitude.

The rankings are sure to change next year, for the race among states has just begun. The laggards have been warned. If you try to block progress by playing politics with development and holding the nation (and your own state) to ransom, you will slip badly.

2 comments from the above article:-

_1)KCR knows how to run and win mass agitations. He knows how to keep the candles of sentiment burning forever. From there he has gone up to becoming a Political Leader and then occupied the CM chair. He got what he wanted - a state to rule with all his family members in the cabinet. T*hereafter, he has been busy with ONLY one task i.e., making sure that he won't have a competition from a worthy opposition in upcoming election. Afterall which family doesn't want to rule the state forever?*

Difficult to expect something like progress or delivery from such nepotists and short-sighted personalities. Telangana is another Uttar Pradesh in the making. Hail KCR.

2)
A truncated AP is fighting a battle of prestiege post bifurcation. Being placed in a disadvantageous position vis-a-vis a state sans a capital city, i*t has plenty of entrepreneurs with lots and pots of 'capital' ready to invest. Earlier they invested heavily in Hyderabad with the idea that it was the state's capital.But the Andhra entrepreneurial class having been either driven out or sidelined*, Telangana continues to flounder. T*he Telangana Industrial policy is touted as one of the best in the country with Ratan Tata singing paens of it. But actual translation of policies into grounded projects is not forthcoming.Maybe it will take some time.*'Bangaru Telangana' ( Golden Telangana) is the theme song of the "T" Govt. as well as Telangana bureacracy.If things aren't speeded up then,KCR will have to face the music in the future.As far as AP is concerned , it comes as no surprise as Naidu is known for putting in place a system of steadfast approvals for new industrial ventures.* He did a good job when he was the CM of a united state ( though no one will acknowledge that) *. Now that he is heading a state minus ten districts , managing thirteen districts is a cakewalk for him. He is crisscrossing the entire state and has established a pace that his co-politicos and bureaucrats are unable to catch up.If only the rain gods are kinder to him this time, then there is no stopping him !

_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> They loose this and the 2019 Anti Modi coalition receives a Huge blow... the momentum should be enough to get Assam and U.P. With North India under out belt. Nothing can stop Modi in 2019...so Bihar is crucial... they will do anything..



Bihar will be won,no doubts about it 



Darmashkian said:


> *NDA-ruled states are topping the ease of doing business rankings - here's why*
> 
> 
> The headlines on the progress of reforms under the Modi government may not read too well – GST stuck, land bill abandoned, etc – but at a more fundamental level, reforms are progressing quite well, thank you.
> 
> Before one asks how and where, here are two points to keep in mind*: one, legislative changes may be important, but what matters more is whether India is getting to be a better place to do business in, and often this calls for executive action;* and *two, what happens in Delhi is visible to the national and international media, but in a federal polity, what happens in states is equally important. It is states that must lead reforms in future.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gujarat CM Anandiben Patel and Andhra CM Chandrababu Naidu
> 
> That seems to be happening. Narendra Modi’s mantra of competitive and cooperative federalism is beginning to work if one looks at the results of the first ranking of states on the ease of doing business. It has been produced by the World Bank in association with the centre’s department of industrial policy and promotion (DIPP).
> *
> The surprise is not who topped the list (who else, but Gujarat, with an overall score of 71.14 percent across the 98 parameters considered for the ranking), but the changing composition of the honours list of “aspiring leaders” – the seven states that scored above 50 percent overall. Not one is a Congress-ruled state, and all but one are NDA-ruled states. *Odisha is the lone exception in the Top 7 that scored above 50 percent. (Check out 10 graphics here.)
> 
> It is no accident that reforms at the ground level are being spearheaded by NDA-ruled states. Modi’s home team is doing better than opposition-ruled states that seem keener to trip him and his growth agenda than to take their own states forward.
> 
> The main highlight of the World Bank study is that* it is not the usual suspects which dominate the upper tier of rankings – not Maharashtra, not Haryana, not Tamil Nadu, not even Karnataka, the most industrially advanced states in India.*
> 
> Rather, the rankings are ruled by newbies like the truncated Andhra Pradesh, which came a close second to Gujarat under Telugu Desam boss N Chandrababu Naidu, and traditionally backward states such as Jharkhand, Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh and Rajasthan. These former “Bimaru” states are now at the forefront of state-led reform, having realised that helping business succeed is the key to growth and jobs.
> 
> Equally unsurprising, Nitish Kumar’s Bihar is way down on the list at No 21. NiKu is taking his state downhill in his blind ego tussle with NaMo. He is no longer a development icon to follow, obsessed as he seems to be with political oneupmamship. Even Uttar Pradesh, the heart of “Bimaru”, is in the top 10 – just about.
> 
> *Why do these results fly in the face of accepted wisdom? And why are these changes not acknowledged by business leaders who are moaning and groaning about the slow pace of reforms under Modi?*
> 
> *The main reason is that most small ticket reforms in states have gone under the radar. Efforts to make ease of doing business have accelerated after Modi came to power in Delhi, but the efforts made by states have been invisible to business leaders who look only to Delhi for action.* As part of the Make in India campaign, the DIPP drew up a list of 98 parameters last December to help states focus on eliminating the pain points for business, and – no surprise – it is the politically confident states under the BJP's rule that are making faster progress.
> 
> The World Bank report confirms that these reforms are a recent development, and not the result of long-term changes initiated much earlier. It notes:* “Many reforms have been implemented only very recently - between March and June 2015 - so the private sector might not be aware of those. We urge states to undertake a detailed communication campaign to ensure businesses are aware of the improvement in the regulatory environment*.”
> 
> *The second reason why we are seeing new states rising up the ladder is mining. The NDA government has notched up some legislative successes in coal and mineral-based auctions, and the states that are most likely to benefit from them are clearly eager to gain from this by easing rules for business*. Finance Minister Arun Jaitley is quoted by _Business Standard_ as saying that "_Mineral-producing states like Odisha, West Bengal, Jharkhand and Chhattisgarh have moved up the ranking as they have eased regulations on the ground._" West Bengal is No 11 in terms of ease of doing business, suggesting that Mamata-di, when faced with an election in 2016, is keen to show some results before that. She may not help the centre legislate the land bill, but she was more than vocal on other reforms that helped her state.
> 
> *Another interesting fact to emerge from the study is the contrasting performances of two states that were earlier one:Telangana and Andhra Pradesh. Even though the former emerged with the crown jewel of Hyderabad in its kitty, it is Naidu’s rump Andhra Pradesh that is stealing the show. With an overall score of 70.12, Naidu has left his Telanganabête noire K Chandrashekhar Rao in the dust. The latter scored just 42.45. The split clearly is bringing out the best in Andhra Pradesh, which wants to prove a point.* Again, competitive federalism is clearly at work here.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal*’s Delhi seems to be losing its mojo, as the nation’s capital scored a lowly 37.35 percent, for a middling rank of 15. With all its locational and other advantages, Delhi is obviously only an average place to do business in. Kejriwal has to focus less on fighting the Lieutenant Governor, and more on easing rules for business so that he can create jobs in the capital he runs*. He has misinterpreted competitive federalism by making it combative federalism. He can’t win with this attitude.
> 
> The rankings are sure to change next year, for the race among states has just begun. The laggards have been warned. If you try to block progress by playing politics with development and holding the nation (and your own state) to ransom, you will slip badly.
> 
> 2 comments from the above article:-
> 
> _1)KCR knows how to run and win mass agitations. He knows how to keep the candles of sentiment burning forever. From there he has gone up to becoming a Political Leader and then occupied the CM chair. He got what he wanted - a state to rule with all his family members in the cabinet. T*hereafter, he has been busy with ONLY one task i.e., making sure that he won't have a competition from a worthy opposition in upcoming election. Afterall which family doesn't want to rule the state forever?*
> 
> Difficult to expect something like progress or delivery from such nepotists and short-sighted personalities. Telangana is another Uttar Pradesh in the making. Hail KCR.
> 
> 2)
> A truncated AP is fighting a battle of prestiege post bifurcation. Being placed in a disadvantageous position vis-a-vis a state sans a capital city, i*t has plenty of entrepreneurs with lots and pots of 'capital' ready to invest. Earlier they invested heavily in Hyderabad with the idea that it was the state's capital.But the Andhra entrepreneurial class having been either driven out or sidelined*, Telangana continues to flounder. T*he Telangana Industrial policy is touted as one of the best in the country with Ratan Tata singing paens of it. But actual translation of policies into grounded projects is not forthcoming.Maybe it will take some time.*'Bangaru Telangana' ( Golden Telangana) is the theme song of the "T" Govt. as well as Telangana bureacracy.If things aren't speeded up then,KCR will have to face the music in the future.As far as AP is concerned , it comes as no surprise as Naidu is known for putting in place a system of steadfast approvals for new industrial ventures.* He did a good job when he was the CM of a united state ( though no one will acknowledge that) *. Now that he is heading a state minus ten districts , managing thirteen districts is a cakewalk for him. He is crisscrossing the entire state and has established a pace that his co-politicos and bureaucrats are unable to catch up.If only the rain gods are kinder to him this time, then there is no stopping him !
> _



Plz stop posting this fascist list,Union of Soviet socialist Delhi is actually the best place to do business.This is all propaganda of ambani-adani sarkaar


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> regarding *zh ,* Telugu too is a Dravidian language.. but it doesn't have that alphabet


Telegu is classified as South Central Dravidian group,Kannada,Tamil and Malayalam are South Dravidian,may be because of that..I don't know much about Telegu,though i could manage some basic conversation..so can't comment further...
Zh sounding words still preserves in Tamil and Malayalam languages,eg-Mazha(rain),Thozhil(work),vaazhu(live),pukazh(praise),pazham(fruit)...Old Kannada did used it, modern Kannada though still preserves some of the above 'zh' sounding words by replacing 'zh' was with 'l'..
eg-Baalu(live)-Its from 'Vaazhu'...V was replaced with B,Zh with l in new Kannada..
another Hogalu(praise)..its from pukazh(P was replaced with H,Zh with l)..
MaLe is from Mazha(zh was replaced by l)..
Note-Zh is still using in Badugar bashey,which is an offshoot of old Kannada language spoken in Nilgiri district of Tamilnadu...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> This is getting really blatant & shameless now. I mean..have you been following this Owaisi episode on telly off late? So called liberal & majority of the media has gone absolutely bonkers. They are questioning him as if he has committed some sort of grave sin by deciding to contest in Bihar. They are so concerned that he will split secular votes...& are taking it upon themselves to ram it down the throat of every Bihari Muslim that Owaisi is a BJP proxy.


been busy past few days, just caught a glimpse of it last evening, where Rajdeep was grilling him. I couldn't stop laughing when he said to owaisi .. "kya aap Vota Katwa ho"  
I don't know about down south but "Katwa" is a slur word for muslims up here. Anyway this would be really interesting to watch how secular "journalists" treats him.



Star Wars said:


> Check the comments section of this video, you won't regret it


wtf did I just read.

--------------------------------

'Hate Modi campaign has hurt India overtones' | Business Standard News


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> wtf did I just read.



lol....they are a lot more of them around...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

The Economic Times M Narendra Modi to meet rickshaw pullers in Varanasi on September 18 - PM Narendra Modi to meet rickshaw pullers in Varanasi on September 18 - The Economic Times


----------



## JanjaWeed

Robert Vadra's 'No Frisking' Privileges at Airports Withdrawn

Damaadji don't have to look for white tape anymore!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Robert Vadra's 'No Frisking' Privileges at Airports Withdrawn
> 
> Damaadji don't have to look for white tape anymore!




Finally


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> The Economic Times M Narendra Modi to meet rickshaw pullers in Varanasi on September 18 - PM Narendra Modi to meet rickshaw pullers in Varanasi on September 18 - The Economic Times


Modi started copying Rahul Gandhi's poverty tourism? 



JanjaWeed said:


> Robert Vadra's 'No Frisking' Privileges at Airports Withdrawn
> 
> Damaadji don't have to look for white tape anymore!


wait for few days you will hear no frisky for Damaadji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

HC orders interim stay on cancellation of Greenpeace's FCRA registration - The Smart Investor

what's wrong with these Madras judges? Most of their judgements seems to be contradictory to rest of the judicial system in India! 



ranjeet said:


> Modi started copying Rahul Gandhi's poverty tourism?
> 
> 
> wait for few days you will hear no frisky for Damaadji.


maybe they'll bring a new stamp with Damaadji's foto too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> HC orders interim stay on cancellation of Greenpeace's FCRA registration - The Smart Investor
> 
> what's wrong with these Madras judges? Most of their judgements seems to be contradictory to rest of the judicial system in India!
> 
> 
> maybe they'll bring a new stamp with Damaadji's foto too!


5 star activists be like call 1800 - Dail a Stay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Robert Vadra's 'No Frisking' Privileges at Airports Withdrawn
> 
> Damaadji don't have to look for white tape anymore!



Good, now frisk his asshole every time he enters the airport...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Echo_419 said:


> Finally



Not just that guy, SPG security & the special exemptions must go for the rest of the Gandhi clan. The days of the LTTE harbouring ideas of revenge are long gone, there is absolutely no reason why any of them should have SPG cover, They can always have the same cover as senior Union Ministers, SPG must be only for the serving PM & for his immediate predecessor_ ( for a period of 5 years)_. No one else.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## saurav

ranjeet said:


> Modi started copying Rahul Gandhi's poverty tourism?
> 
> 
> wait for few days you will hear no frisky for Damaadji.



UP jeetna hai na. Campaigning start ho chuki hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi Wish the TRS leadership had your wisdom, after seeing this I feel that most of these guys are intellectually bankrupt.
Atleast CBN would have given some ridiculous excuse/drama had AP been 13th, but he would have silently worked to improve the rating of his state & come in the top 5 by next year & he would never attack the world bank.

Now Compare this to KCR & his parties attitude:-
TRS sees anti-Telangana conspiracy behind World Bank report | The News Minute

*TRS sees anti-Telangana conspiracy behind World Bank report*
State Information Technology Minister K. Tarakarama Rao says the government would let its work speak for itself.
TNM Staff| Wednesday, September 16, 2015 - 07:51






Image: TRS FB page

*Telangana's ruling TRS on Tuesday alleged that Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu influenced a World Bank report, which ranked Telangana 13th in the ease of doing business while placing his state at number two.*

A day after the report was made public,* leaders of Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) raised questions on its authenticity and said that they see a conspiracy in it to project the newly-created state as a backward state to stop the flow of investments in the state.*

The World Bank's "Assessment of State Implementation of Business Reforms" report released on Monday ranked Andhra Pradesh second in the country, after Gujarat with a score of 70.12 percent. Telangana with a 42.45 percent score ranked 13th.

"*We have our doubts on the report. Most of the states ranked high in the list are those ruled by the NDA," said party MP B. Narsaiah Goud.*

The report has ranked Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh third, fourth and fifth respectively. Rajasthan is at sixth place, followed by Odisha and Maharashtra.

*The timing of the report has also angered the TRS as Chief Minister K. Chandrasekhar Rao is currently on a 10-day visit to China with a delegation to invite investments. He has been telling the investors that state's new industrial policy is unique. 
[*Such a report coming out at an investment trip!!! OMG What an embarrassment for KCR!!*]*

*Narsaiah Goud said there was no transparency in the report as the parameters on which it was based were also not clear.*

He said if the parameters of ease of doing business, availability of land, corruption-free administration, availability of electricity and human resources and multilingual environment were taken into account, Telangana fares much better than Andhra Pradesh.

He pointed out that global information technology giants have set up facilities in Hyderabad as the city is seen as the most conducive and safest place to do business.

*Another TRS leader said Chandrababu Naidu "managed" the report. The leaders said the report was also surprising as Telangana's new industrial policy had won praises from across the world for giving a right to clearance to the investors.*

State Information Technology Minister K. Tarakarama Rao said the government would let its work speak for itself. "Lot of folks wondering about ease of doing business ranking. Not sure about methodology but we will let our work speak & not fret over this," tweeted the minister, who is the son of the chief minister.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The truth:- 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643970540084981760---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Chanakya's_Chant @Bang Galore @Star Wars @SURYA-1 @TejasMk3 @ranjeet @nForce @Rain Man @Rajaraja Chola @mooppan @Samudra Manthan @NIA @bhagat @proud_indian @Abingdonboy @Srinivas @anant_s 

[Am underlining the importance of this project through tweets from prominent & unbiased twitterati]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644034490654937088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644054890616983552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643986336899137536Today is the day when History will be made, when finally the Krishna & the Godavari Rivers- considered the lifelines of coastal Andhra will be officially inter-linked, this is a day of celebration for AP & it's people(& especially for the Krishna district & later for Rayalaseema )

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644035428341940224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644035837731184640N Chandrababu Naidu op Twitter: "The mighty Godavari & Krishna rivers will be linked through #Pattiseema today. Watch this video to know its benefits: http://t.co/j1pnSsj83X"
A video on it's benefits
Pattiseema - YouTube

N Chandrababu Naidu op Twitter: "I dedicate #Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Project to the nation. It will remain as cornerstone for riverlinking in India http://t.co/3ZrV3pSDbS"











Posting this link for the last time:-
10 Must Know Facts about Pattiseema Project, India's Fastest built Mega Irrigation Project. |South Report.

From CBN's facebook page!
10 reasons why AP needs Pattiseema Lift... - Andhra Pradesh CM | Facebook
10 reasons why AP needs Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Scheme

1. The Polavaram Headworks are in progress and about 11% of works are completed so far. Only 5% of the Dam works have been completed.

2. Even though the State Government is determined to complete the Headworks including Canal system within 4 years, certain major issues such as inter-state matters with Odisha and Chattisgarh, court cases, Rescue & Rehabilitation issues have to be resolved to stick on to the target date.

3. Every year about 3,000 TMC of Godavari water is draining into Sea during the monsoon season.

4. In order to reap early benefits pending completion of Polavaram, headworks, the government has sanctioned the Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Scheme to lift 8,500 cusecs of water from river Godavari into Polavaram Right Main Canal during the monsoon season, when there is surplus water over the SACB Barrage.

5. River-linking: The water will be lifted into the Polavaram Right Main Canal and through Right Main Canal the Godavari water will be diverted into Krishna River above Prakasam Barrage.

6. The reason for taking up the project on war-footing basis was to save backward region of Rayalaseema from drought conditions.

7. We can irrigation of 1.20 lakh acres in Krishna and West Godavari Districts. Further, about 10 TMC of water to be supplied for domestic and Industrial use in West Godavari and Krishna

8. The river-linking facilitates in raising early seed beds in Krishna Delta and stabilizes the Krishna Delta ayacut.

9. The Krishna water thus saved in Krishna Delta due to augmentation from Godavari River can be retained in Srisailam Reservoir.

10. The water so retained in Srisailam Reservoir can be utilized for the surplus water-based Projects of Rayalaseema - Handri Neeva Sujala Sravanthi (HNSS), Gaaleru Nagari Sujala Sravanthi (GNSS), Telugu Ganga and irrigation, drinking water and industrial water needs of the Rayalaseema Region can be met.

& lastly
Adarsh gult op Twitter: "Not a single headline regarding #GodavariMeetsKrishna from @ndtv @CNNIBNBreaking yak thooo @pallavighcnnibn @sunetrac @umasudhir"

NOT A SINGLE HEADLINE from the "National" Media on this great historic occasion!!
Honestly speaking Indrani Mukherjea's parents in Assam m have received more attention form them than Pattiseema,Polavaram & river inter-linking have.
Proves yet again that this so-called"national" Media is only limited to Delhi & a few other states

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## magudi

Lol pimps now worried about Man Ki Baat

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi Wish the TRS leadership had your wisdom, after seeing this I feel that most of these guys are intellectually bankrupt.
> Atleast CBN would have given some ridiculous excuse/drama had AP been 13th, but he would have silently worked to improve the rating of his state & come in the top 5 by next year & he would never attack the world bank.
> 
> Now Compare this to KCR & his parties attitude:-
> TRS sees anti-Telangana conspiracy behind World Bank report | The News Minute
> 
> *TRS sees anti-Telangana conspiracy behind World Bank report*
> State Information Technology Minister K. Tarakarama Rao says the government would let its work speak for itself.
> TNM Staff| Wednesday, September 16, 2015 - 07:51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image: TRS FB page
> 
> *Telangana's ruling TRS on Tuesday alleged that Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu influenced a World Bank report, which ranked Telangana 13th in the ease of doing business while placing his state at number two.*
> 
> A day after the report was made public,* leaders of Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) raised questions on its authenticity and said that they see a conspiracy in it to project the newly-created state as a backward state to stop the flow of investments in the state.*
> 
> The World Bank's "Assessment of State Implementation of Business Reforms" report released on Monday ranked Andhra Pradesh second in the country, after Gujarat with a score of 70.12 percent. Telangana with a 42.45 percent score ranked 13th.
> 
> "*We have our doubts on the report. Most of the states ranked high in the list are those ruled by the NDA," said party MP B. Narsaiah Goud.*
> 
> The report has ranked Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh third, fourth and fifth respectively. Rajasthan is at sixth place, followed by Odisha and Maharashtra.
> 
> *The timing of the report has also angered the TRS as Chief Minister K. Chandrasekhar Rao is currently on a 10-day visit to China with a delegation to invite investments. He has been telling the investors that state's new industrial policy is unique.
> [*Such a report coming out at an investment trip!!! OMG What an embarrassment for KCR!!*]*
> 
> *Narsaiah Goud said there was no transparency in the report as the parameters on which it was based were also not clear.*
> 
> He said if the parameters of ease of doing business, availability of land, corruption-free administration, availability of electricity and human resources and multilingual environment were taken into account, Telangana fares much better than Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> He pointed out that global information technology giants have set up facilities in Hyderabad as the city is seen as the most conducive and safest place to do business.
> 
> *Another TRS leader said Chandrababu Naidu "managed" the report. The leaders said the report was also surprising as Telangana's new industrial policy had won praises from across the world for giving a right to clearance to the investors.*
> 
> State Information Technology Minister K. Tarakarama Rao said the government would let its work speak for itself. "Lot of folks wondering about ease of doing business ranking. Not sure about methodology but we will let our work speak & not fret over this," tweeted the minister, who is the son of the chief minister.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The truth:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643970540084981760---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Chanakya's_Chant @Bang Galore @Star Wars @SURYA-1 @TejasMk3 @ranjeet @nForce @Rain Man @Rajaraja Chola @mooppan @Samudra Manthan @NIA @bhagat @proud_indian @Abingdonboy @Srinivas @anant_s
> 
> [Am underlining the importance of this project through tweets from prominent & unbiased twitterati]
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644034490654937088
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644054890616983552
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643986336899137536Today is the day when History will be made, when finally the Krishna & the Godavari Rivers- considered the lifelines of coastal Andhra will be officially inter-linked, this is a day of celebration for AP & it's people(& especially for the Krishna district & later for Rayalaseema )
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644035428341940224
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644035837731184640N Chandrababu Naidu op Twitter: "The mighty Godavari & Krishna rivers will be linked through #Pattiseema today. Watch this video to know its benefits: http://t.co/j1pnSsj83X"
> A video on it's benefits
> Pattiseema - YouTube
> 
> N Chandrababu Naidu op Twitter: "I dedicate #Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Project to the nation. It will remain as cornerstone for riverlinking in India http://t.co/3ZrV3pSDbS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this link for the last time:-
> 10 Must Know Facts about Pattiseema Project, India's Fastest built Mega Irrigation Project. |South Report.
> 
> From CBN's facebook page!
> 10 reasons why AP needs Pattiseema Lift... - Andhra Pradesh CM | Facebook
> 10 reasons why AP needs Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Scheme
> 
> 1. The Polavaram Headworks are in progress and about 11% of works are completed so far. Only 5% of the Dam works have been completed.
> 
> 2. Even though the State Government is determined to complete the Headworks including Canal system within 4 years, certain major issues such as inter-state matters with Odisha and Chattisgarh, court cases, Rescue & Rehabilitation issues have to be resolved to stick on to the target date.
> 
> 3. Every year about 3,000 TMC of Godavari water is draining into Sea during the monsoon season.
> 
> 4. In order to reap early benefits pending completion of Polavaram, headworks, the government has sanctioned the Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Scheme to lift 8,500 cusecs of water from river Godavari into Polavaram Right Main Canal during the monsoon season, when there is surplus water over the SACB Barrage.
> 
> 5. River-linking: The water will be lifted into the Polavaram Right Main Canal and through Right Main Canal the Godavari water will be diverted into Krishna River above Prakasam Barrage.
> 
> 6. The reason for taking up the project on war-footing basis was to save backward region of Rayalaseema from drought conditions.
> 
> 7. We can irrigation of 1.20 lakh acres in Krishna and West Godavari Districts. Further, about 10 TMC of water to be supplied for domestic and Industrial use in West Godavari and Krishna
> 
> 8. The river-linking facilitates in raising early seed beds in Krishna Delta and stabilizes the Krishna Delta ayacut.
> 
> 9. The Krishna water thus saved in Krishna Delta due to augmentation from Godavari River can be retained in Srisailam Reservoir.
> 
> 10. The water so retained in Srisailam Reservoir can be utilized for the surplus water-based Projects of Rayalaseema - Handri Neeva Sujala Sravanthi (HNSS), Gaaleru Nagari Sujala Sravanthi (GNSS), Telugu Ganga and irrigation, drinking water and industrial water needs of the Rayalaseema Region can be met.
> 
> & lastly
> Adarsh gult op Twitter: "Not a single headline regarding #GodavariMeetsKrishna from @ndtv @CNNIBNBreaking yak thooo @pallavighcnnibn @sunetrac @umasudhir"
> 
> NOT A SINGLE HEADLINE from the "National" Media on this great historic occasion!!
> Honestly speaking Indrani Mukherjea's parents in Assam m have received more attention form them than Pattiseema,Polavaram & river inter-linking have.
> Proves yet again that this so-called"national" Media is only limited to Delhi & a few other states



WTF is wrong with MSM,indranis pet dog received more attention than this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Lol pimps now worried about Man Ki Baat



Congies is firing blindly in the air with a scatter shot gun, hoping one will hit by accident...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

*Height of unemployment: 23 lakh applications for 368 peon jobs in UP
*
LUCKNOW: *Graduates, post graduates and even Phd holders are among the 23 lakh applicants vying for the post of peon in Uttar Pradesh government secretariat. *

A record of sort was created after the UP government, which advertised for 368 posts of peon in secretariat, got 23 lakh responses. 

*The minimum qualification for the post of peon is that the applicant should be a class five pass out and know how to ride a bicycle. *

Grabbing the opportunity, opposition parties in unison attacked the SP-led state government over its promise of providing employment to youths in the state. 

Of the total 368 posts, 268 are for general category and the rest are for SC, ST and other reserved categories in the age group of 18 to 40 years. 

"When we categorised the applications viz a viz a qualification, we were surprised to find *that 255 doctorates have applied for the job,*" a senior secretariat administration official said. 

He said that while more than 1*.5 lakh graduates have applied for the job, the number of post graduates is 24,969,* he said. 

High school or equivalent pass outs comprise the maximum numbers with more than 11.21 lakh applicants as compared to class five pass outs, whose number is 53,426. 

*Even class 12th job seekers outnumber the minimum qualification with more than 7.5 lakh candidates. While 1,405 candidates are in others category, 2,681 are unclassified. *

The officer said that initially it was decided to hold recruitment through interview. 

But now, it is planned to hold written examination as well, because screening of such a large number of candidates would an uphill task and take time. 

The opposition parties have raised questions over SP's claims of creating jobs in the state. 

"It puts a question mark on the development claims of the SP government. What happened to SP's promise of providing jobs, when highly qualified people are applying for the post of peon and unemployment rate is so high," Congress alleged in a statement issued here. 

It alleged high-level corruption and nepotism in the recruitments done so far during four years of SP regime. 

State BJP chief Laxmi Kant Bajpai said that situation was serious as a large number of posts were vacant in different departments. 

He alleged that while the SP government failed to give unemployment allowance, it also failed to provide employment opportunities. 

"It is anti-unemployed government," he alleged. 

Read more at:
Height of unemployment: 23 lakh applications for 368 peon jobs in UP - The Economic Times

So graduates,post graduates & doctors will now take part in a a Written exam to .... apply for the post of a peon! 

OMG am feeling horrified & very scared reading this, what if a person likes me also ends up like this after 4 years !!
Am currently doing CSE right now (I love programming) in a good college in my state. But even if those with doctorates don't have a secure life, then how will a lazy, foolish person like me??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi Wish the TRS leadership had your wisdom, after seeing this I feel that most of these guys are intellectually bankrupt.
> Atleast CBN would have given some ridiculous excuse/drama had AP been 13th, but he would have silently worked to improve the rating of his state & come in the top 5 by next year & he would never attack the world bank.
> 
> Now Compare this to KCR & his parties attitude:-
> TRS sees anti-Telangana conspiracy behind World Bank report | The News Minute
> 
> *TRS sees anti-Telangana conspiracy behind World Bank report*
> State Information Technology Minister K. Tarakarama Rao says the government would let its work speak for itself.
> TNM Staff| Wednesday, September 16, 2015 - 07:51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image: TRS FB page
> 
> *Telangana's ruling TRS on Tuesday alleged that Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu influenced a World Bank report, which ranked Telangana 13th in the ease of doing business while placing his state at number two.*
> 
> A day after the report was made public,* leaders of Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) raised questions on its authenticity and said that they see a conspiracy in it to project the newly-created state as a backward state to stop the flow of investments in the state.*
> 
> The World Bank's "Assessment of State Implementation of Business Reforms" report released on Monday ranked Andhra Pradesh second in the country, after Gujarat with a score of 70.12 percent. Telangana with a 42.45 percent score ranked 13th.
> 
> "*We have our doubts on the report. Most of the states ranked high in the list are those ruled by the NDA," said party MP B. Narsaiah Goud.*
> 
> The report has ranked Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh third, fourth and fifth respectively. Rajasthan is at sixth place, followed by Odisha and Maharashtra.
> 
> *The timing of the report has also angered the TRS as Chief Minister K. Chandrasekhar Rao is currently on a 10-day visit to China with a delegation to invite investments. He has been telling the investors that state's new industrial policy is unique.
> [*Such a report coming out at an investment trip!!! OMG What an embarrassment for KCR!!*]*
> 
> *Narsaiah Goud said there was no transparency in the report as the parameters on which it was based were also not clear.*
> 
> He said if the parameters of ease of doing business, availability of land, corruption-free administration, availability of electricity and human resources and multilingual environment were taken into account, Telangana fares much better than Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> He pointed out that global information technology giants have set up facilities in Hyderabad as the city is seen as the most conducive and safest place to do business.
> 
> *Another TRS leader said Chandrababu Naidu "managed" the report. The leaders said the report was also surprising as Telangana's new industrial policy had won praises from across the world for giving a right to clearance to the investors.*
> 
> State Information Technology Minister K. Tarakarama Rao said the government would let its work speak for itself. "Lot of folks wondering about ease of doing business ranking. Not sure about methodology but we will let our work speak & not fret over this," tweeted the minister, who is the son of the chief minister.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The truth:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643970540084981760---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Chanakya's_Chant @Bang Galore @Star Wars @SURYA-1 @TejasMk3 @ranjeet @nForce @Rain Man @Rajaraja Chola @mooppan @Samudra Manthan @NIA @bhagat @proud_indian @Abingdonboy @Srinivas @anant_s
> 
> [Am underlining the importance of this project through tweets from prominent & unbiased twitterati]
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644034490654937088
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644054890616983552
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643986336899137536Today is the day when History will be made, when finally the Krishna & the Godavari Rivers- considered the lifelines of coastal Andhra will be officially inter-linked, this is a day of celebration for AP & it's people(& especially for the Krishna district & later for Rayalaseema )
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644035428341940224
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644035837731184640N Chandrababu Naidu op Twitter: "The mighty Godavari & Krishna rivers will be linked through #Pattiseema today. Watch this video to know its benefits: http://t.co/j1pnSsj83X"
> A video on it's benefits
> Pattiseema - YouTube
> 
> N Chandrababu Naidu op Twitter: "I dedicate #Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Project to the nation. It will remain as cornerstone for riverlinking in India http://t.co/3ZrV3pSDbS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this link for the last time:-
> 10 Must Know Facts about Pattiseema Project, India's Fastest built Mega Irrigation Project. |South Report.
> 
> From CBN's facebook page!
> 10 reasons why AP needs Pattiseema Lift... - Andhra Pradesh CM | Facebook
> 10 reasons why AP needs Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Scheme
> 
> 1. The Polavaram Headworks are in progress and about 11% of works are completed so far. Only 5% of the Dam works have been completed.
> 
> 2. Even though the State Government is determined to complete the Headworks including Canal system within 4 years, certain major issues such as inter-state matters with Odisha and Chattisgarh, court cases, Rescue & Rehabilitation issues have to be resolved to stick on to the target date.
> 
> 3. Every year about 3,000 TMC of Godavari water is draining into Sea during the monsoon season.
> 
> 4. In order to reap early benefits pending completion of Polavaram, headworks, the government has sanctioned the Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Scheme to lift 8,500 cusecs of water from river Godavari into Polavaram Right Main Canal during the monsoon season, when there is surplus water over the SACB Barrage.
> 
> 5. River-linking: The water will be lifted into the Polavaram Right Main Canal and through Right Main Canal the Godavari water will be diverted into Krishna River above Prakasam Barrage.
> 
> 6. The reason for taking up the project on war-footing basis was to save backward region of Rayalaseema from drought conditions.
> 
> 7. We can irrigation of 1.20 lakh acres in Krishna and West Godavari Districts. Further, about 10 TMC of water to be supplied for domestic and Industrial use in West Godavari and Krishna
> 
> 8. The river-linking facilitates in raising early seed beds in Krishna Delta and stabilizes the Krishna Delta ayacut.
> 
> 9. The Krishna water thus saved in Krishna Delta due to augmentation from Godavari River can be retained in Srisailam Reservoir.
> 
> 10. The water so retained in Srisailam Reservoir can be utilized for the surplus water-based Projects of Rayalaseema - Handri Neeva Sujala Sravanthi (HNSS), Gaaleru Nagari Sujala Sravanthi (GNSS), Telugu Ganga and irrigation, drinking water and industrial water needs of the Rayalaseema Region can be met.
> 
> & lastly
> Adarsh gult op Twitter: "Not a single headline regarding #GodavariMeetsKrishna from @ndtv @CNNIBNBreaking yak thooo @pallavighcnnibn @sunetrac @umasudhir"
> 
> NOT A SINGLE HEADLINE from the "National" Media on this great historic occasion!!
> Honestly speaking Indrani Mukherjea's parents in Assam m have received more attention form them than Pattiseema,Polavaram & river inter-linking have.
> Proves yet again that this so-called"national" Media is only limited to Delhi & a few other states



CBN should be in Union Government. Dont think AP is gonna let go of him anytime soon.


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> So graduates,post graduates & doctors will now take part in a a Written exam to .... apply for the post of a peon!
> 
> OMG am feeling horrified & very scared reading this, what if a person likes me also ends up like this after 4 years !!
> Am currently doing CSE right now (I love programming) in a good college in my state. But even if those with doctorates don't have a secure life, then* how will a lazy, foolish person like me?? *



Get out of the country  Am trying to find someone with a green card to marry as we speak


----------



## IN-2030

Darmashkian said:


> So graduates,post graduates & doctors will now take part in a a Written exam to .... apply for the post of a peon!
> 
> OMG am feeling horrified & very scared reading this, what if a person likes me also ends up like this after 4 years !!
> Am currently doing CSE right now (I love programming) in a good college in my state. But even if those with doctorates don't have a secure life, then how will a lazy, foolish person like me??


Don't worry you know programming....you will be easily placed...In my collage(IIT Guwahati) Civil engineers with pointer less than 7.5 learn programming to be placed as more IT,financial,marketing company came here than core company for civil engineering

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

Bhailog... Go to this thread I have created.. pronto... 

UK Parliament motion on Kashmir


----------



## Star Wars

Did anybody see Times Now ? Arnab was really bashing the congress family over the stamp issue. Made a mockery out of Priyanka Chaturvedi.. First time i have seen him bash Gandhi family directly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Did anybody see Times Now ? Arnab was really bashing the congress family over the stamp issue. Made a mockery out of Priyanka Chaturvedi.. First time i have seen him bash Gandhi family directly...


& now he is making up for it by bashing Owaisi for helping BJP! That sqauares things up...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> & now he is making up for it by bashing Owaisi for helping BJP! That sqauares things up...



Yea, i heard.... for a second i thought if he got payed by Amit shah...but...damn it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Yea, i heard.... for a second i thought if he got payed by Amit shah...but...damn it..


I'll go back to what I said yesterday in my other post. These leading english media are acting as proxies for Mahagatbandan by hammering home a narrative & to create perception among Bihar voters that Owaisi is a BJP agent.. all Muslims should consolidate & vote for Mahagatbandan!
& at the same breath.. no one is questioning ShivSena as to why their are entering Bihar.. the same party which beats up Biharis in Mumbai!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Kerala's Namboothiri Brahmins demands minority status for them

i am thinking of coming back @nair @Star Wars @SrNair

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> Kerala's Namboothiri Brahmins demands minority status for them
> 
> i am thinking of coming back @nair @Star Wars @SrNair



Who is left now???? Thank god they havent ask OBC status.......Poor guys are suffering for their forefather's mistakes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Kerala's Namboothiri Brahmins demands minority status for them
> 
> i am thinking of coming back @nair @Star Wars @SrNair



lol, technically aren't they minorities in Kerala ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> lol, technically aren't they minorities in Kerala ?



yes , we are


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> yes , we are



good, now i can start Dharna for reservation...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Did anybody see Times Now ? Arnab was really bashing the congress family over the stamp issue. Made a mockery out of Priyanka Chaturvedi.. First time i have seen him bash Gandhi family directly...


he lost his marbles .... BJP boycotted Times now for a month and now he is trying to make up for his past mistakes.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> he lost his marbles .... BJP boycotted Times now for a month and now he is trying to make up for his past mistakes.


Have they? But I saw Sushanshu Trivedi in his show today though...


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Have they? But I saw Sushanshu Trivedi in his show today though...


they boycotted times now like a month ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> they boycotted times now like a month ago.


Oh OK. But Arnab still acts like a nob though...


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> they boycotted times now like a month ago.



should boycott all channels for ever...


----------



## Darmashkian

JanjaWeed said:


> I'll go back to what I said yesterday in my other post. These leading english media are acting as proxies for Mahagatbandan by hammering home a narrative & to create perception among Bihar voters that Owaisi is a BJP agent.. all Muslims should consolidate & vote for Mahagatbandan!
> & at the same breath.. no one is questioning ShivSena as to why their are entering Bihar.. the same party which beats up Biharis in Mumbai!


I have explained why SS is entering Bihar..
Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2779
_SS has ALWAYS contested in many states all over India in the past:- United AP,UP,Bihar,MP etc when they were with an alliance with the BJP in Maha. ONLY & they have ALWAYS lost their deposits except for a few single digit exceptions..

Same is the case with the NCP,the BSP & the SP which have done the above.
Even the RLD of Ajit Singh fielded candidates in the TG LS & Assembly in 2014 where they all lost their deposits..

The Sena even contested in Bihar assembly in the past, contesting again in 2015 has nothing to do with the BJP or Modi regardless of what UT who is angry with Modi might say..
----------------------------------------------------------
EDIT1:-Biharis had a huge support base for Balasaheb Thackrey after 1993 and his stand on Babri.... All faded after Raj's nuisance and those skirmishes ,which not done by SS though ,but supported via Samna articles didn't help either !

My marathi friend on this phenomenon:-

So what, other parties like theSP and BSP also contest elections in Maharashtra. The BJP (and ithe BJS) kept on contesting elections all over the country despite losing deposits just like the SS today before they became the force they are today._
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
& yes some in the media have questioned & highlighted this move..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

nair said:


> .Poor guys are suffering for their forefather's mistakes....


Why blaming their forefathers??
Blame the then EEZHAVA supported Communist government and then Revenue minister K. R.Gouriamma(who is also from Eezhava caste.)who coined the (in)famous land reform ordinance..Namboodiri were landlords and Eezhavas were mostly their peasants at that time..Crooked Eezhavas with the help of political power made the new land ordinance,grabbed all the agricultural lands from the Namboodiris forcefully and given to Eezhavas....So if anyone is to be blamed for their plight,its communist party and Eezhavas..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

mooppan said:


> Why blaming their forefathers??
> Blame the then EEZHAVA supported Communist government and then Revenue minister K. R.Gouriamma(who is also from Eezhava caste.)who coined the (in)famous land reform ordinance..Namboodiri were landlords and Eezhavas were mostly their peasants at that time..Crooked Eezhavas with the help of political power made the new land ordinance,grabbed all the agricultural lands from the Namboodiris forcefully and given to Eezhavas....So if anyone is to be blamed for their plight,its communist party and Eezhavas..



Got any idea how these landlords treated these crooks??? Have heard several stories of it...... By the way there are several exceptions...... I have close friends who is in very bad shape......


----------



## Sam.



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Latest drama from AAP drama company


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644072773371887617

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Why blaming their forefathers??
> Blame the then EEZHAVA supported Communist government and then Revenue minister K. R.Gouriamma(who is also from Eezhava caste.)who coined the (in)famous land reform ordinance..Namboodiri were landlords and Eezhavas were mostly their peasants at that time..Crooked Eezhavas with the help of political power made the new land ordinance,grabbed all the agricultural lands from the Namboodiris forcefully and given to Eezhavas....So if anyone is to be blamed for their plight,its communist party and Eezhavas..



We got land we cultivated for centuries and we paid money also ,Which is not a bad amount in 60's ....You are desperately trying to create a rift based on caste ,language but always fails ...What about the x'ians took1000's of acres of temple land from Bhramins, ,That include famous Thayyil family of Malayalmanoramma and Muslims who massacred and looted them during 1921 mappila riots

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

nair said:


> Got any idea how these landlords treated these crooks??? Have heard several stories of it...... By the way there are several exceptions...... I have close friends who is in very bad shape......


blame the hindu caste system,its not my concern..
Eezhavas did the same 'crooked play' against us Christians in the name of educational bill to control our schools and colleges(Vast majority of educational institutions are owned by Christians)..Eezhavas goons with the help of political power and police force gunned down 7 of my forefathers,who were protesting.. But we are not like Namboodiris..We literally fked both Eezhavas and Communist government in the very deep hell hole and rest is HISTORY..



Marxist said:


> We got land we cultivated for centuries and we paid money also ,Which is not a bad amount in 60's ....You are desperately trying to create a rift based on caste ,language but always fails ...What about the x'ians took1000's of acres of temple land from Bhramins, ,That include famous Thayyil family of Malayalmanoramma and Muslims who massacred and looted them during 1921 mappila riots


hehe...That's why they are now asking for minority status...Yeah,You paid money??..But how much??1 urupiya for 10 acres...hehe..
obviously i have bad intentions...But we don't really want to split castes in Kerala..We don't need a single hindu vote to win in elections of Kerala....My only concern is my fellow Christians of Kerala..We do have many sects and castes among Kerala Christians,do have some issues among us too....But we didn't backstabbed my fellow,unlike you..Shame for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*P Chidambaram, Vasan Eye Care and Rs 223 Crore Black Money*

P Chidambaram, Vasan Eye Care and Rs 223 Crore Black Money -The New Indian Express



mooppan said:


> hehe...That's why they are now asking for minority status...Yeah,You paid money??..But how much??1 urupiya for 10 acres...hehe..
> obviously i have bad intentions...But we don't really want to split castes in Kerala..We don't need a single hindu vote to win in elections of Kerala....My only concern is my fellow Christians of Kerala..We do have many sects and castes among Kerala Christians,do have some issues among us too....But we didn't backstabbed my fellow,unlike you..Shame for you...



A community whose history is full of Treachery is talking about back stab ,x'ians allied with Portuguese against local rulers who gave them asylum ,Backstabbed the Freedom struggle by allying with British ,Then allied with CIA ....So check your Forefathers history before blaming others ...This wont be a Shame for you because your forefathers changed religion shamelessly for Milkpowder and wheat...

Government fixed rate and we paid it ....I

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644185852772388864

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> *P Chidambaram, Vasan Eye Care and Rs 223 Crore Black Money*
> 
> P Chidambaram, Vasan Eye Care and Rs 223 Crore Black Money -The New Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> A community whose history is full of Treachery is talking about back stab ,x'ians allied with Portuguese against local rulers who gave them asylum ,Backstabbed the Freedom struggle by allying with British ,Then allied with CIA ....So check your Forefathers history before blaming others ...This wont be a Shame for you because your forefathers changed religion shamelessly for Milkpowder and wheat...
> 
> Government fixed rate and we paid it ....I


Even if it mas true..was more or less same in any other parts of India..Many Hindu kingdoms sided or seek support from the mugals,British,Portuguese against their neighboring Hindu kingdoms..This was the major reason why they managed to conquer entire India within no time..greed for power...
Asylum??..hehe...
We are proud of it..This is the very reason why we are in FORWARD list,Still your Eezhava are in OBC backward list...
Yes,which government??..Eezhavas own government fixed that rate and kicked the Brahmins into poverty...



Marxist said:


> *P Chidambaram, Vasan Eye Care and Rs 223 Crore Black Money*
> 
> P Chidambaram, Vasan Eye Care and Rs 223 Crore Black Money -The New Indian Express
> 
> 
> .So check your Forefathers history before blaming others ...This wont be a Shame for you because your forefathers changed religion shamelessly for Milkpowder and wheat...


Says an Eezhava..Don't you know that your forefathers were 'Buddhist' once??..Shame for your forefathers,who converted for kanji(Boiled rice) and kattan kappi(black coffee),though it didn't changed your living standards..once an OBC,still an OBC...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Happy Birthday to Shri Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Even if it mas true..was more or less same in any other parts of India..Many Hindu kingdoms sided or seek support from the mugals,British,Portuguese against their neighboring Hindu kingdoms..This was the major reason why they managed to conquer entire India within no time..greed for power...
> Asylum??..hehe...
> We are proud of it..This is the very reason why we are in FORWARD list,Still your Eezhava are in OBC backward list...
> Yes,which government??..Eezhavas own government fixed that rate and kicked the Brahmins into poverty...
> 
> 
> Says an Eezhava..Don't you know that your forefathers were 'Buddhist' once??..Shame for your forefathers,who converted for kanji(Boiled rice) and kattan kappi(black coffee),though it didn't changed your living standards..once an OBC,still an OBC...



Kingdoms making deals with other kingdoms or foreigners and Citizens colluding with foreign forces are two different things .... ...no matter how you try Traitors are always traitors

Whether Buddhists or Hindus we are always Dharmic ,Not Mlechas and we are proud of it ,Our forefathers remained as Hindus and didnt converted for Milk powder and wheat ...

And we are proud to be Backward caste Dharmic than a Forward class Mlechha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644185852772388864


Great but I would prefer is we avoid using phrase like 'first ever in the world', 'largest in the world', 'biggest in the world'.



Soumitra said:


> Happy Birthday to Shri Narendra Modi


A muslim kid is being forced to cut the birthday cake for Fascist Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Kingdoms making deals with other kingdoms or foreigners and Citizens colluding with foreign forces are two different things .... ...no matter how you try Traitors are always traitors
> 
> Whether Buddhists or Hindus we are always Dharmic ,Not Mlechas and we are proud of it ,Our forefathers remained as Hindus and didnt converted for Milk powder and wheat ...
> 
> And we are proud to be Backward caste Dharmic than a Forward class Mlechha


So dealing with foreign powers to kill and rape your own fellow subjects is O.K for you??...haha..
Dharmic??..Recent howling about meat ban in Mumbai is a CLASSICAL example for the so called darmic unity...Seen some Dharmics protesting and threatening with (non Dharmic) chickens and fishes infront of some others Darmic temples....Don't take too much proud..Heard around 4000 Eezhavas were converted to Christianity by a pastor named thangu in Kerala(visit haindavakeralam website for more info)...So your caste is no exception...
Its proud to be called as a mlechan than some good for nothing to humanity..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> So dealing with foreign powers to kill and rape your own fellow subjects is O.K for you??...haha..
> Dharmic??..Recent howling about meat ban in Mumbai is a CLASSICAL example for the so called darmic unity...Seen some Dharmics protesting and threatening with (non Dharmic) chickens and fishes infront of some others Darmic temples....Don't take too much proud..Heard around 4000 Eezhavas were converted to Christianity by a pastor named thangu in Kerala(visit haindavakeralam website for more info)...So your caste is no exception...
> Its proud to be called as a mlechan than some good for nothing to humanity..



Traitors are always traitors thats it ...what two political parties MNS and SS protest have to do with Dharmic unity ? Most of the Hindus supported meat ban ....I didnt saw any such news ,But there was a news of X'ian girls converting to Hinduism through marriage ,This claim was made by Idukki bishop ...Many Ezhavas ,Other Back ward communities ,Dalits Converted in the past ,But their offsprings now boasts as forward castes ...if any one tries for mass conversion now will get Graham Staines like treatment or Kandhamal like treatment

Asanathil Allu mulachal Athu Thanalakunna Milkpowder teamsinu angine Ashwasikkam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## homagnibhatt

*BJP puts in motion gameplan Assam with two quick moves to outwit ruling Congress*

NEW DELHI: With Assam being the next big electoral bet for the BJP after it gets over with the battle for Bihar, the party has begun its preparations on the ground with two major moves already. The first move was to wean away Congress leader Himanta Biswa Sarma, whose famed organizational skills helped Congress win the state in the last assembly polls. The second big move was the Centre's notification a week ago to grant citizenship to Bengali Hindu refugees who comprise a significant chunk of the population in the state.

The granting of citizenship to Bengali Hindus who have crossed over from Bangladesh is expected to benefit the BJP by consolidating Bengali speaking voters in the state. Their vote was split between the Congress and BJP for the assembly polls, though trends showed they had swung towards the BJP in the parliamentary elections. If the consolidation does happen, the Congress is going to be hit hard, said a senior party leader from the state.

As for Sarma's crossing over, the feeling in the BJP camp is mixed. The central and state party leaders agree that the biggest gain for BJP is the damage he will cause to the rival Congress camp. BJP took this risk at the cost of upsetting some of its own party leaders and workers who are wary of being overlooked with the new recruitment. Also the fact that Sarma has been linked to some controversies and does not enjoy a clean image could come in the way of BJP's anti-corruption campaign against the Tarun Gogoi government in the state.

Senior BJP leaders, who are not opposing Sarma's entry into the party but are concerned about how workers who have been loyal to BJP for years will take it, explain how Sarma's case is not the same as that of sports minister Sarbananda Sonowal, who had crossed over to BJP from AGP, but fitted in comfortably. Sonowal had good relations with BJP leaders even earlier and had gradually built his bridges in the party, but Sarma has been a high profile and flamboyant leader who may not be content with a smaller role in his new party. He has also been known to bitterly oppose BJP leaders while he was in Congress.

A senior BJP leader explained why the BJP took a long time, but finally decided to take Sarma in. "He (Sarma) knows the ropes... the ins and outs of the Congress in the state. More than anything else he will hurt the Congress and it is a moral victory for BJP."

BJP is also hoping that with Sarma on its side, 12 to 14 of the 126 assembly seats that Bodo People's Front (BPF) wins regularly will also easily side with BJP as the former Congress strongman has a good equation with them and has been instrumental in getting the tribal MLAs to tilt towards Congress.

BJP is also counting on the sliding fortunes of Asom Gana Parishad (AGP), from where many important leaders have broken away and joined the BJP. The AGP votes are likely to shift to BJP according to calculations by party seniors. With all these factors in play, BJP leaders say that the party needs to win at least 45 to 50 seats on its own and limit Congress to 35 seats, to form its first government in the state when it goes to polls early next year.


BJP puts in motion gameplan Assam with two quick moves to outwit ruling Congress - The Economic Times

P.S.: My prediction {BJP- 50 + BPF-15} (most likely post poll combo)= 65 (majority figure 64)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

Cambridge University campus in Amaravati - The Hindu
*Cambridge University campus in Amaravati*


Andhra Pradesh is all set to have a campus of the Cambridge University in its new capital Amaravati.

*According to Union Minister of State for Science and Technology Y. Satyanarayana (Sujana) Chowdary, the university has agreed to start a not for profit organisation to begin with and the proceeds of this organisation would be utilised in the fields of education and research*. The university would subsequently set up its campus in the new capital in the due course.

The development follows Mr. Chowdary’s invite to the university authorities to partner with Andhra Pradesh that has put education on the forefront. The university authorities confirmed their interest in starting operations from Andhra Pradesh during their recent visit to New Delhi.

The State government has, accordingly, decided to constitute a three-member committee to hold negotiations with the Cambridge University. The Minister said a delegation of the university was expected to visit the State soon.

Very surprised that they choose AP of all states to come too & not Delhi,Haryana or some other states. Let's see & hope that this news materialises into truth after 10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Traitors are always traitors thats it ...what two political parties MNS and SS protest have to do with Dharmic unity ? Most of the Hindus supported meat ban ....I didnt saw any such news ,But there was a news of X'ian girls converting to Hinduism through marriage ,This claim was made by Idukki bishop ...Many Ezhavas ,Other Back ward communities ,Dalits Converted in the past ,But their offsprings now boasts as forward castes ...if any one tries for mass conversion now will get Graham Staines like treatment or Kandhamal like treatment
> 
> Asanathil Allu mulachal Athu Thanalakunna Milkpowder teamsinu angine Ashwasikkam


Let it be...
wait,Aren't they supposed to be the flag bearers of Dharmism,widely regarded as the most patriotic Dharmic organizations(nationalist to the hell) ever in the Indian history ,some thing like that??..Check your own past posting histories,Seems their darmic concept ends with bashing hindi baniyas in trains and threatening Jains infront of their temples..What happened all of sudden??...face saving??..anyway,i appreciate your change of mind...
Go to haindavakeralam website-click the link 'Thanku pastor-New annadhaana prabhu of CPM(I am using mofilu,so can't post the link), That claim was made by your own nadeshan guru...
Below are some of the establishments owned/started by my forefathers from Kerala..
MRF tyres,Manorama/Mangalam,V-Guard/Wonderla amusement park,Christ University,T John group of institutions,A V T tea,started banks like federal/Catholic Syrian/South Indian/Muthoot/Kosamattom..Gold chains like Josco/Alukkas etc...
Really proud of my Eezhava,Dalit forefathers for taking the right path..hehe...


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Let it be...
> wait,Aren't they supposed to be the flag bearers of Dharmism,widely regarded as the most patriotic Dharmic organizations(nationalist to the hell) ever in the Indian history ,some thing like that??..Check your own past posting histories,Seems their darmic concept ends with bashing hindi baniyas in trains and threatening Jains infront of their temples..What happened all of sudden??...face saving??..anyway,i appreciate your change of mind...
> Go to haindavakeralam website-click the link 'Thanku pastor-New annadhaana prabhu of CPM(I am using mofilu,so can't post the link), That claim was made by your own nadeshan guru...
> Below are some of the establishments owned/started by my forefathers from Kerala..
> MRF tyres,Manorama/Mangalam,V-Guard/Wonderla amusement park,Christ University,T John group of institutions,A V T tea,started banks like federal/Catholic Syrian/South Indian/Muthoot/Kosamattom..Gold chains like Josco/Alukkas etc...
> Really proud of my Eezhava,Dalit forefathers for taking the right path..hehe...



You are lying ,Where in this article says 4000 ezhavas converted to x'ianity? 





Lol now divide those business houses based on Latin,Syrian,Roman Catholics ,Orthodox-Jacobite ,Pentecostal and other numers sabhas ,What is your Sabha's contribution

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> You are lying ,Where in this article says 4000 ezhavas converted to x'ianity?
> View attachment 257694
> 
> 
> Lol now divide those business houses based on Latin,Syrian,Roman Catholics ,Orthodox-Jacobite ,Pentecostal and other numers sabhas ,What is your Sabha's contribution


Click the proper link-Thanku brother,The new annadaana prabhu for CPM''...
hehe. What is Syrian,Roman Catholic,orthodox-Jacobite??..
Bro Seriously,Are you from Kerala??..You have no idea about Christians and Christianity in kerala....Google-St.Thomas Christians/Syrian Christians of Kerala(if you want to know more).....


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644495896965615620
Asshole TOI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

news flash...

*Chief Minister Nitish Kumar unlikely to attend Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi's rally in Bihar on Saturday: sources*

Looks like even alliance partners now realised that RG is more of a campaigner for opposition parties rather...

@ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Marxist @Soumitra

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> news flash...
> 
> *Chief Minister Nitish Kumar unlikely to attend Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi's rally in Bihar on Saturday: sources*
> 
> Looks like even alliance partners now realised that RG is more of a campaigner for opposition parties rather...



40 seats ke liye kon stage pe chad ke beizzati karwayega yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> news flash...
> 
> *Chief Minister Nitish Kumar unlikely to attend Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi's rally in Bihar on Saturday: sources*
> 
> Looks like even alliance partners now realised that RG is more of a campaigner for opposition parties rather...
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Marxist @Soumitra



I have a dream, 0 seats for congress in Bihar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiara

After spending 3+ years on forum. Finally, calling it a day. 

Best of Luck to NDA in upcoming Bihar Elections.

Happy Birthday to MODI Ji & Ganpati Bappa Mourya.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Kiara said:


> After spending 3+ years on forum. Finally, calling it a day.
> 
> Best of Luck to NDA in upcoming Bihar Elections.
> 
> Happy Birthday to MODI Ji & Ganpati Bappa Mourya.



wait what? why?


----------



## Star Wars

Kiara said:


> After spending 3+ years on forum. Finally, calling it a day.
> 
> Best of Luck to NDA in upcoming Bihar Elections.
> 
> Happy Birthday to MODI Ji & Ganpati Bappa Mourya.



You mean lurking ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> You mean lurking ?


zee flags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiara

Клара is my original ID. It's not Ban actually. 



Star Wars said:


> You mean lurking ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644472548525146112

Govt. Of the Sanghi's, for the Sanghi's, by the Sanghi's

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## magudi

The Modi Bounce | Pew Research Center



Kiara said:


> After spending 3+ years on forum. Finally, calling it a day.
> 
> Best of Luck to NDA in upcoming Bihar Elections.
> 
> Happy Birthday to MODI Ji & Ganpati Bappa Mourya.



Good Bye and good luck

but wherever you go, whatever you do don't forget the Sanghi values we've taught you here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> The Modi Bounce | Pew Research Center
> 
> 
> 
> Good Bye and good luck
> 
> but wherever you go, whatever you do don't forget the Sanghi values we've taught you here



Some interesting things i found


60% people have favorable view of Gandhi's 
87% believe media has a good impact on the way things are going in the country.
Roughly six-in-ten or more self-identified Congress supporters approve of Modi’s handling of a range of issues
60% of BJP backers also see Rahul Gandhi in a positive light. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644430691774558208

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Subramanian Swamy warns Modi the economy is in a tailspin and about to crash


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi Wish the TRS leadership had your wisdom, after seeing this I feel that most of these guys are intellectually bankrupt.
> Atleast CBN would have given some ridiculous excuse/drama had AP been 13th, but he would have silently worked to improve the rating of his state & come in the top 5 by next year & he would never attack the world bank.
> 
> Now Compare this to KCR & his parties attitude:-
> TRS sees anti-Telangana conspiracy behind World Bank report | The News Minute
> 
> *TRS sees anti-Telangana conspiracy behind World Bank report*
> State Information Technology Minister K. Tarakarama Rao says the government would let its work speak for itself.
> TNM Staff| Wednesday, September 16, 2015 - 07:51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image: TRS FB page
> 
> *Telangana's ruling TRS on Tuesday alleged that Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu influenced a World Bank report, which ranked Telangana 13th in the ease of doing business while placing his state at number two.*
> 
> A day after the report was made public,* leaders of Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) raised questions on its authenticity and said that they see a conspiracy in it to project the newly-created state as a backward state to stop the flow of investments in the state.*
> 
> The World Bank's "Assessment of State Implementation of Business Reforms" report released on Monday ranked Andhra Pradesh second in the country, after Gujarat with a score of 70.12 percent. Telangana with a 42.45 percent score ranked 13th.
> 
> "*We have our doubts on the report. Most of the states ranked high in the list are those ruled by the NDA," said party MP B. Narsaiah Goud.*
> 
> The report has ranked Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh third, fourth and fifth respectively. Rajasthan is at sixth place, followed by Odisha and Maharashtra.
> 
> *The timing of the report has also angered the TRS as Chief Minister K. Chandrasekhar Rao is currently on a 10-day visit to China with a delegation to invite investments. He has been telling the investors that state's new industrial policy is unique.
> [*Such a report coming out at an investment trip!!! OMG What an embarrassment for KCR!!*]*
> 
> *Narsaiah Goud said there was no transparency in the report as the parameters on which it was based were also not clear.*
> 
> He said if the parameters of ease of doing business, availability of land, corruption-free administration, availability of electricity and human resources and multilingual environment were taken into account, Telangana fares much better than Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> He pointed out that global information technology giants have set up facilities in Hyderabad as the city is seen as the most conducive and safest place to do business.
> 
> *Another TRS leader said Chandrababu Naidu "managed" the report. The leaders said the report was also surprising as Telangana's new industrial policy had won praises from across the world for giving a right to clearance to the investors.*
> 
> State Information Technology Minister K. Tarakarama Rao said the government would let its work speak for itself. "Lot of folks wondering about ease of doing business ranking. Not sure about methodology but we will let our work speak & not fret over this," tweeted the minister, who is the son of the chief minister.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The truth:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643970540084981760---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Chanakya's_Chant @Bang Galore @Star Wars @SURYA-1 @TejasMk3 @ranjeet @nForce @Rain Man @Rajaraja Chola @mooppan @Samudra Manthan @NIA @bhagat @proud_indian @Abingdonboy @Srinivas @anant_s
> 
> [Am underlining the importance of this project through tweets from prominent & unbiased twitterati]
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644034490654937088
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644054890616983552
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643986336899137536Today is the day when History will be made, when finally the Krishna & the Godavari Rivers- considered the lifelines of coastal Andhra will be officially inter-linked, this is a day of celebration for AP & it's people(& especially for the Krishna district & later for Rayalaseema )
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644035428341940224
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644035837731184640N Chandrababu Naidu op Twitter: "The mighty Godavari & Krishna rivers will be linked through #Pattiseema today. Watch this video to know its benefits: http://t.co/j1pnSsj83X"
> A video on it's benefits
> Pattiseema - YouTube
> 
> N Chandrababu Naidu op Twitter: "I dedicate #Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Project to the nation. It will remain as cornerstone for riverlinking in India http://t.co/3ZrV3pSDbS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this link for the last time:-
> 10 Must Know Facts about Pattiseema Project, India's Fastest built Mega Irrigation Project. |South Report.
> 
> From CBN's facebook page!
> 10 reasons why AP needs Pattiseema Lift... - Andhra Pradesh CM | Facebook
> 10 reasons why AP needs Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Scheme
> 
> 1. The Polavaram Headworks are in progress and about 11% of works are completed so far. Only 5% of the Dam works have been completed.
> 
> 2. Even though the State Government is determined to complete the Headworks including Canal system within 4 years, certain major issues such as inter-state matters with Odisha and Chattisgarh, court cases, Rescue & Rehabilitation issues have to be resolved to stick on to the target date.
> 
> 3. Every year about 3,000 TMC of Godavari water is draining into Sea during the monsoon season.
> 
> 4. In order to reap early benefits pending completion of Polavaram, headworks, the government has sanctioned the Pattiseema Lift Irrigation Scheme to lift 8,500 cusecs of water from river Godavari into Polavaram Right Main Canal during the monsoon season, when there is surplus water over the SACB Barrage.
> 
> 5. River-linking: The water will be lifted into the Polavaram Right Main Canal and through Right Main Canal the Godavari water will be diverted into Krishna River above Prakasam Barrage.
> 
> 6. The reason for taking up the project on war-footing basis was to save backward region of Rayalaseema from drought conditions.
> 
> 7. We can irrigation of 1.20 lakh acres in Krishna and West Godavari Districts. Further, about 10 TMC of water to be supplied for domestic and Industrial use in West Godavari and Krishna
> 
> 8. The river-linking facilitates in raising early seed beds in Krishna Delta and stabilizes the Krishna Delta ayacut.
> 
> 9. The Krishna water thus saved in Krishna Delta due to augmentation from Godavari River can be retained in Srisailam Reservoir.
> 
> 10. The water so retained in Srisailam Reservoir can be utilized for the surplus water-based Projects of Rayalaseema - Handri Neeva Sujala Sravanthi (HNSS), Gaaleru Nagari Sujala Sravanthi (GNSS), Telugu Ganga and irrigation, drinking water and industrial water needs of the Rayalaseema Region can be met.
> 
> & lastly
> Adarsh gult op Twitter: "Not a single headline regarding #GodavariMeetsKrishna from @ndtv @CNNIBNBreaking yak thooo @pallavighcnnibn @sunetrac @umasudhir"
> 
> NOT A SINGLE HEADLINE from the "National" Media on this great historic occasion!!
> Honestly speaking Indrani Mukherjea's parents in Assam m have received more attention form them than Pattiseema,Polavaram & river inter-linking have.
> Proves yet again that this so-called"national" Media is only limited to Delhi & a few other states



WTF is wrong with MSM,indranis pet dog received more attention than this


Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644495896965615620
> Asshole TOI



Sue this newspaper already


----------



## Echo_419

Kiara said:


> After spending 3+ years on forum. Finally, calling it a day.
> 
> Best of Luck to NDA in upcoming Bihar Elections.
> 
> Happy Birthday to MODI Ji & Ganpati Bappa Mourya.


Is of becuz light died in the world



magudi said:


> Subramanian Swamy warns Modi the economy is in a tailspin and about to crash



Zyadaa pee rakhi hai lagta hai


----------



## Star Wars

One year after history-making political change swept the country, Indians’ fervor for their leader Narendra Modi has not abated. A new poll in India shows the public’s views of the country’s direction and the economy are on the rise.

Even so, Indians continue to see problems in their daily lives and in foreign relations. Nevertheless, in advance of Modi’s visit to the United States later this month, Indians are confident in relations between the two countries. Here are some of the key findings from a new Pew Research Center report:


1*Indians are overwhelmingly more positive about their country than they were two years ago. *More than half (56%) of Indians express satisfaction with their country’s direction – up 27 percentage points from 2013. And nearly three-quarters say the current state of the economy is good, whereas only 57% said so two years ago.

2

*Indians’ love for Modi runs across the country. *Fully 87% of Indians have a favorable view of Modi, including a strong majority (68%) who see the prime minister _very_ favorably. And among all respondents – men and women, the young and old, the urban and rural populations and members of the three national political parties – a majority holds very favorable views of the prime minister. One exception is supporters of the main opposition party, the Indian National Congress.

3

*Environmental issues are a growing concern. *Indians express increasing concern about air pollution. Across seven national challenges, roughly three-in-four Indians say air pollution is a _very_ big problem compared with about only half who voiced that view in 2014 – a rise of 22 percentage points. Coal, a major pollutant, accounts for approximately 71% of India’s electricity production, according to most recent statistics from the World Bank.

Furthermore, among seven global issues, Indians are most concerned about climate change. Over seven-in-ten Indians (73%) are_very_ concerned about global climate change, compared with 49% who are concerned with global economic instability, the second-highest response.

4*Indians give a thumbs-up to the national government and the military. *The public’s support for the central government (93%) parallels its high support for Modi and his party, the Bharatiya Janata Party (both 87%). Since 2014, the government saw a 30 percentage point increase in those who say its influence is _very_ good. And fully 95% say the military’s influence is good – with nearly three-quarters saying it is _very_ good.

5

*Indians have high opinions of the U.S. and President Obama. *Later this month, U.S. President Barack Obama and Indian Prime Minister Modi will meet in New York to discuss, among other issues, climate change – a top concern for Indians. Meanwhile, 70% of Indians hold a favorable view of the U.S., and ratings of Obama, who visited India in January 2015, are even higher, with nearly three-quarters of the public expressing confidence in him to do the right thing regarding world affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Echo_419 said:


> Is of becuz light died in the world
> 
> Zyadaa pee rakhi hai lagta hai



Ya, what does a Doctorate of Economics from Harvard who co-wrote papers with a Noble prize winner know about Economics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Subramanian Swamy warns Modi the economy is in a tailspin and about to crash



Was he sleeping till now ?



Prajapati said:


> Ya, what does a Doctorate of Economics from Harvard who co-wrote papers with a Noble prize winner know about Economics.



He gave the time frame Nov - Feb 2016. We will see if something happens then...

'Make-in-Kerala' on the anvil to woo more investments - The Economic Times

@levina @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> Was he sleeping till now ?



How is the relevant ? 

Is his sleeping pattern an indicator of Economics in India ?



> He gave the time frame Nov - Feb 2016. We will see if something happens then...
> 
> 'Make-in-Kerala' on the anvil to woo more investments - The Economic Times
> @levina @nair



His whole letter is to ensure that does not happen you moron


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> His whole letter is to ensure that does you happen you moron



Assuming anyone follows on his doom and gloom predictions you dumbass..  . Idiot is just upset he wasn't given the Finance Ministry post...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> Assuming anyone follows on his doom and gloom predictions you dumbass..



LOL.... considering Modi offered him the chair as President of BRICS Bank, I am sure Modi will takes his advice as an economist quite seriously


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> LOL.... considering Modi offered him the chair as President of BRICS Bank, I am sure Modi will takes his advice as an economist quite seriously



Thats what i said, we will see if the changes he proposed are actually carried out... Stop being a dumbass..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Prajapati said:


> Ya, what does a Doctorate of Economics from Harvard who co-wrote papers with a Noble prize winner know about Economics.



He was also a member of the planning commission and union minister back in 90's , it was under him that the blue-print for economic reforms of the Rao regime were prepared 

Pity how the backers of 'real pm' everywhere are downplaying Swamy's concerns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> He was also a member of the planning commission and union minister back in 90's , it was under him that the blue-print for economic reforms of the Rao regime were prepared
> 
> Pity how the backers of 'real pm' everywhere are downplaying Swamy's concerns



Are you people blind ? i simply said we will find out...why are you people so agitated by this


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Are you people blind ? i simply said we will find out...why are you people so agitated by this



Not you! am talking about twitter journos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Not you! am talking about twitter journos



I find it weird that he comes here 1 and half months before Nov. Predicting doom of the economy. Rajan had predicted the 2008 crash long before it happened. and this guy Hates Rajan...


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644553067476684800

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

Breaking News: बिहार चुनाव: महागठबंधन में नया पेच, कांग्रेस को मिलेंगी सिर्फ 30 सीटें
aajtak.intoday.in/story/breaking…#

Lol .... chulu bhar pani me dub marna chahiye congi ko ...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644553067476684800


birthday gift?



Jason bourne said:


> Breaking News: बिहार चुनाव: महागठबंधन में नया पेच, कांग्रेस को मिलेंगी सिर्फ 30 सीटें
> aajtak.intoday.in/story/breaking…#
> 
> Lol .... chulu bhar pani me dub marna chahiye congi ko ...


hahahahahahahahha 

congress chullu apne haath ka hi bana le ... koi aur nahi dega apna haath.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Breaking News: बिहार चुनाव: महागठबंधन में नया पेच, कांग्रेस को मिलेंगी सिर्फ 30 सीटें
> aajtak.intoday.in/story/breaking…#
> 
> Lol .... chulu bhar pani me dub marna chahiye congi ko ...


hahaha.. this is proper beizzati man.. I think Congress should walk out of this ghatbandan & fight on their own in all the seats. I relly feel for them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha.. this is proper beizzati man.. I think Congress should walk out of this ghatbandan & fight on their own in all the seats. I relly feel for them...


Maybe its a tactic by Nitish and lalu to stop RaGa to campaign for gathbandhan


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Maybe its a tactic by Nitish and lalu to stop RaGa to campaign for gathbandhan


haha.. maybe they want congress to walk out on their own.. Considering the kinda of political clout congress has in Bihar, it wouldn't be that much of a loss for Nitish & Lalu even if congress fights on its own!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Breaking News: बिहार चुनाव: महागठबंधन में नया पेच, कांग्रेस को मिलेंगी सिर्फ 30 सीटें
> aajtak.intoday.in/story/breaking…#
> 
> Lol .... chulu bhar pani me dub marna chahiye congi ko ...



Yes, probably Nitish trying to Distance himself from Congress. He knows he is drawing flack for allying with Lalu and Congress...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha.. this is proper beizzati man.. I think Congress should walk out of this ghatbandan & fight on their own in all the seats. I relly feel for them...




Congress wont fight alone on all seats what if they redused to single digit win... isse badi beiijjati kya hogi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Its high time now some one other then gandhi family should take command of congress . Otherwise RaGa will make india Congress mukt


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> Thats what i said, we will see if the changes he proposed are actually carried out... Stop being a dumbass..



How can you see if any action is taken on his letter you moron. Do you work in PM office ? Dr. Swamy has asked for corrective actions to be taken, what actions is left to the discretion of the PM.

"...of the $24 billion that has come into India since Modi took over, "$18 billion have come through Mauritius and Singapore."

This clearly shows its black money Round Tripping back to India.

Chinas slowdown will result in dumping and that will certainly affect our production and factory outputs. This has already commenced. Unless liquid capital is made available to boost growth, its rather obvious what follows next.

BALCO to shut Chhattisgarh aluminium rolling mill, 1000 workers to be laid off : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Its high time now some one other then gandhi family should take command of congress . Otherwise RaGa will make india Congress mukt


If that happens Congress is dead. I hope BJP learns from COngress mistake and nurture young leaders to fill in the space when Modi leaves.


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> How can you see if any action is taken on his letter you moron. Do you work in PM office ? Dr. Swamy has asked for corrective actions to be taken, what actions is left to the discretion of the PM.



If any action is taken it will eventually come out in the media, You think people won't know if something as big as Abolition of income tax is done by the PMO ?? which is one of the measures he has recommended to the govt.. As for black money round tripping, you are just repeating what Swamy has said...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Congress wont fight alone on all seats what if they redused to single digit win... isse badi beiijjati kya hogi


Aray kuch nahi farak padta. They have the unique distinction of scoring zero in a state they ruled only a year ago! Nothing can be worse than that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> If any action is taken it will eventually come out in the media, You think people won't know if something as big as Abolition of income tax is done by the PMO ?? which is one of the measures he has recommended to the govt.. As for black money round tripping, you are just repeating what Swamy has said...



Income tax abolition can only be done next budget , though unlikely. So only an idiot will think its going to happen ASAP. Dr. Swamy has been an advocate of that for a long time and there is considerable mind-share and buy in within the BJP too. Only govt. has a spending plan and a tax cut will affect its implementation. 

Modi was trying to work around it by encouraging FDI but global conditions being what it is, that too does not seem to be happening too soon. Which is why Dr. Swamy suggested raising the liquidity in-house rather than bank on outsiders to bring in Money.


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> Income tax abolition can only be done next budget , though unlikely. So only an idiot will think its going to happen ASAP. Dr. Swamy has been an advocate of that for a long time and there is considerable mind-share and buy in within the BJP too. Only govt. has a spending plan and a tax cut will affect its implementation.
> 
> Modi was trying to work around it by encouraging FDI but global conditions being what it is, that too does not seem to be happening too soon. Which is why Dr. Swamy suggested raising the liquidity in-house rather than bank on outsiders to bring in Money.



Abolishing Income tax is one of the steps he claims the govt. needs to take solve the "presumed" crisis. So if you want to complain to anyone, its him.. Besides, if anyone saw a crisis coming. Rajan would have seen it. If he predicted the 2008 financial collapse years before. AM pretty sure he along with govt. knows it.


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> Abolishing Income tax is one of the steps he claims the govt. needs to take solve the "presumed" crisis. So if you want to complain to anyone, its him.. Besides, if anyone saw a crisis coming. Rajan would have seen it. If he predicted the 2008 financial collapse years before. AM pretty sure he along with govt. knows it.



So far the Indian economy has lived on hope and that is not sustainable unless backed by good monsoon and a robust global economy. Since both are suspect, internal growth is the only way forward. 

There is nothing to "complain", Dr. Swamy gave sound advice, the Modi govt. will no doubt give it serious consideration and do what is possible under the given circumstances. 

Rajan is a western affiliated economist who the "foreigners" love. They love him because he thinks like them, talks like them and helps them with THEIR agenda. 
1. Rajan eased curbs on foreign banking by encouraging large foreign banks to become local subsidiaries. 
2. He permitted while lable ATM to accept INTERNATIONAL Cards. 
3. He has permitted banks without ATM to issue Debit cards. 

The foreign banks who has access to CHEAP funds will not get to charge 36% interest in India and make a killing. If Rajans name is being splashed in the Media, its because Indian media sells itself to the highest bidder. 

The BJP wanted to dump Rajan the moment they come into power, only they did not want to rock the boat and scare the international investor who saw in Rajan a kindred soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> So far the Indian economy has lived on hope and that is not sustainable unless backed by good monsoon and a robust global economy. Since both are suspect, internal growth is the only way forward.
> 
> There is nothing to "complain", Dr. Swamy gave sound advice, the Modi govt. will no doubt give it serious consideration and do what is possible under the given circumstances.
> 
> Rajan is a western affiliated economist who the "foreigners" love. They love him because he thinks like them, talks like them and helps them with THEIR agenda.
> 1. Rajan eased curbs on foreign banking by encouraging large foreign banks to become local subsidiaries.
> 2. He permitted while lable ATM to accept INTERNATIONAL Cards.
> 3. He has permitted banks without ATM to issue Debit cards.
> 
> The foreign banks who has access to CHEAP funds will not get to charge 36% interest in India and make a killing. If Rajans name is being splashed in the Media, its because Indian media sells itself to the highest bidder.
> 
> The BJP wanted to dump Rajan the moment they come into power, only they did not want to rock the boat and scare the international investor who saw in Rajan a kindred soul.



Yes, i have heard the conspiracy theories about the Rajan being the love child of the Rockefellers .Rothchilds , IMF etc.. and it is also possible considering his past history of employment. As i said, we will see what happens b/w November and Feb. Swamy claims "all" the indicators of the economy are worrisom. Rajan also claimed the economy in the west was not healthy.

Raghuram Rajan warns of another global financial crisis - The Hindu

FYI...He predicted this too last year....


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> Yes, i have heard the conspiracy theories about the Rajan being the love child of the Rockefellers .Rothchilds , IMF etc.. and it is also possible considering his past history of employment. As i said, we will see what happens b/w November and Feb. Swamy claims "all" the indicators of the economy are worrisom. Rajan also claimed the economy in the west was not healthy.
> 
> Raghuram Rajan warns of another global financial crisis - The Hindu
> 
> FYI...He predicted this too last year....



What is your point ? do you have one ?


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> What is your point ? do you have one ?



yes....wait and watch.....


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> yes....wait and watch.....



You speak as if we have a choice  ........ what is the other option ?


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> You speak as if we have a choice  ........ what is the other option ?



I am just Stating the obvious


----------



## ranjeet

Indian liberals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

----------------------------
Praise the lord. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643986623151996929

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian https://blogs.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/minorityview/chandrababu-naidu-is-racing-ahead-once-again-to-emerge-as-the-new-superstar-among-chief-ministers/


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644729824716521472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

National Herald Case reopend  

GST pass ho jayega Is baar I guess lol .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> National Herald Case reopend
> 
> GST pass ho jayega Is baar I guess lol .



hahaha... Jaitley's man @ ED closes it.. & Modi's man @ ED reopens it! Maybe Modi should look into all the key appointments made by Jaitley in various offices relating to his ministry so far!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644791760078532608

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lonely Hermit

*RBI must not be a puppet of international powers | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis*
*RBI must not be a puppet of international powers*

Finance Minister P Chidambaram's statement that Raghuram Rajan should continue to head the Reserve Bank of India under any new government, and Raghuram Rajan's call for a global financial system, give away the fact that those who want to control the Indian economy view RBI as a suitable tool for this purpose.

Any new international financial system in the name of stabilising the global economy will lead to the transfer of wealth from India and China to bail out European and American banks. The demands for such a system typically arise from global institutions which are responsible for the current global economic crisis and which were established to supposedly ensure global economic stability.


One such institution, the International Monetary Fund, has such a dismal record that it has destabilised the economy of every country in which it has interfered. Its prime role has been to help American corporations and European bureaucrats siphon off money from various countries in distress. Even the distress was usually the result of pursuing some economic policy prescribed by so-called experts in American and British universities. Raghuram Rajan has the dubious distinction of not only working for the IMF but also belonging to the class of experts in American universities responsible for various economic crises.

It is important that India does not become a pawn in the hands of those who want to make its economy subservient to foreign powers. The plan for the creation of a central bank in India was first made by the British in the 19th century as a means to help Britain control the gold in India. Among the advocates of the bank was Alfred de Rothschild whose proposal was made to the Currency Committee of 1898 and 1899. The Indian economist RC Dutt argued before the same committee that the currency rates in the country should be set by the market.

When the British tried to pass a bill to set up the Reserve Bank of India in 1928, Indian freedom fighters successfully blocked the move as they believed that it was against the interests of India. However, during the Round Table Conferences held in 1931 and 1932, the British insisted on the establishment of a Reserve Bank as a condition for the transfer of power to India. They also wanted the Indian legislature to have no powers over the bank and Britain to retain the right to appoint the top two positions in the bank. Such extraterritorial controls form the basis of the calls for RBI's complete 'autonomy.

'RBI's recent actions have been aligned with current American objectives and the aims outlined by the British before they left India, and these actions have vindicated the fears of Indian freedom fighters. For example, it has imposed curbs on the import of gold thus shoring up the US dollar while depriving Indian citizens the opportunity to seek shelter from inflation. Such curbs do not exist on the people of Europe or the US. It is thus important to review the reasons for the existence of the RBI and find an alternative currency system that is not based on central control either at the national or the international level.

The creation of a global economic system combined with the 'autonomy' of RBI would only mean that the RBI will be unaccountable to the people of India while it actively works for international powers. India must swiftly act to prevent this situation and forbid the RBI from coming into contact with foreign institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujraparty

Ford Foundation Falls in Line, Accepts Law of Land -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Raghuram Rajan And Other Pied Pipers Of The New World Order By Shelley Kasli
Raghuram Rajan And Other Pied Pipers Of The New World Order

*By Shelley Kasli*

11 September, 2013
*Countercurrents.org*







Welcomes don’t get much warmer than this—especially not for central bankers. But Raghuram Rajan, the new governor of the Reserve Bank of India, is being treated like a Rockstar by the media and a savior by the markets.

In his first briefing since taking office as governor on Sept. 4, *Rajan announced plans *to bolster the financial sector and support the rupee. None of the measures were ground-breaking, but the reaction was exuberant. The Economic Times, India’s leading financial newspaper, sketched Rajan as James Bond, replete with a sharp suit and a gun made out of rupee notes.






Nevermind his American citizenship nor the various prestigious organizations he is associated with such as University of Chicago, World Bank, US Federal Reserve Board, Swedish Parliamentary Commission, American Finance Association, International Monetary Fund (IMF) etc. However, one distinct accolade that he has earned is the entry into an elite group of economist czars called the *Group of Thirty* or just G30 very* recently last year j*ust before becoming the Bank Boss of India. For the scope of this article we’ll need to dwell a bit on the background of G30.

*History of Group of Thirty G30*

The Group of 30 is a Rockefeller-sponsored group of leading Central Bankers and academics a Washington, D.C. based institution which counts as its members many of the more powerful banks and financial institutions in the world. The Group of Thirty, chaired by former Federal Reserve Chairman Paul VoIcker, includes the current heads of the Bank of France, the Bank of Tokyo, the Bank of Italy, the Bank of Israel, the former head of the German Bundesbank and now even the Reserve Bank of India. Also represented are many of the top commercial and investment banks, including Citicorp, J.P. Morgan, Morgan Stanley, Merrill Lynch, Deutsche Bank, the Industrial Bank of Japan, and J. Rothschild International Assurance Holdings.






The Group of Thirty is, in short, a mouthpiece for the international financial operatives who created the speculative bubble that is now exploding. It is a sort of vampires’ club – an elite group which is planning the reorganization of the world monetary system.

Since late 1981, the IMF and the multinational financial oligarchies have realized that the developing countries would not be able to pay their debts under their original terms. The Group of Thirty, designed a strategy to use the debt crisis to smash sovereignty. Their perspective is to create a world council with executive powers to dictate and supervise financial policies of each “sovereign” nation to allow free reign for nation-less capital. This entity would be made up of the IMF and the central banks, act independently from national governments and be coordinated by the Bank for International Settlements, based in Basel, Switzerland.

This is the same group that outlined the plan for changing the laws and regulations of nations, in order to protect their derivatives trading and perpetuate the bubble as long as they can. One of the G30 benefactors is the Open Society Foundation, with upon further examination is a George Soros founded organization. Another of the G30 benefactors is the Whitehead Foundation, which was started by John C. Whitehead, the former managing partner for Goldman Sachs, and Deputy Secretary of State in the Reagan Administration.

G30 and more specifically former Fed Chairman Paul Volcker was the major player in moving the USD off the gold standard under Nixon and was the prime mover at the Treasury in establishing Bretton Woods II. Volcker and his buddies at the G30 have not only known about but have methodically planned the global monetary regime that was instituted in response to the Global Financial Crisis caused by the derivatives time bomb (see G-30 manual on derivatives published in 1993).

Now it shouldn’t come as a surprise to you when our Piped-Piper Raghuram Rajan played the tune on how *the world will fall into a hole*; one of the few who predicted the 2008 financial crisis. The question is – to what end ?

With the world’s financial system in the midst of the biggest blowout in modern history, it is useful to take a look at the latest proposals from the so-called financial experts, as a way of demonstrating their incompetence to devise a solution to a crisis for which they themselves are largely responsible.

In an interview given to *The New York Times *Mr Rajan explains his definition of growth and provides his solution to the ailing economy :

In terms of where will growth come from, it doesn’t need to come from fancy stuff like extraordinary innovation of one kind or another. Just getting people from agriculture into services and industry itself is growth.

I think India’s medium-term future is moving people out of agriculture into industry and services. Services, you know, some extent we have a sort of a sense of what it takes. And India’s service sector is disproportionately large for a country of its income. Where we have had less success is industry, and the question is can we sort of find a way to free the path for small and medium industry, and not just keep them forever as small and medium industries but allow them to grow into large industries.

In another interview given to *The Economic Times *he extrapolates it further :

There is a tremendous amount of value-add that can be created in services. In India, especially, financial services as also IT and others are where most value-add is created. Unfortunately, even though services account for 60% of the GDP, they don’t account for nearly as much for jobs. They account for just 15% of the jobs. What we need to focus on is perhaps thinking broadly about how we create services that will generate many more jobs.

Highlighting sectoral disparities building up in the economy, Rajan said in another interview to *The Hindu Business Line* that while agriculture’s share was declining, that of services had gone up. Manufacturing had remained flat.

“This is not surprising. As countries grow, agriculture declines. What is special about India is that the exit of people from agriculture has not kept pace. (no you’re not delusional; read again)

Increasingly, people in agriculture are impoverished relative to those having jobs in industry or service.

We managed to move the States together, but perhaps we need to do more on the sectoral side to move people out of agriculture into other areas



The ridiculousness of these statements is only complimented by the audacity with which it is said considering the fact that these conclusions are derived with a conviction and in full cognizance of their effects and consequences.

What is striking to me however is that I had heard this tune before. It’s enigmatic melody is so familiar to my ears that it’s been ringing in my head ever since. I had heard it play in what is called the Mecca of Book Lovers – the Jaipur Literature Festival by another piper that goes by the name of Ruchir Sharma; head of Emerging Markets and Global Macro at Morgan Stanley Investment Management and author of the international bestselling tune* Breakout Nations: In Pursuit of the Next Economic Miracles.*

I remember this distinctly because when questioned by me about the very definition of growth and the solutions for development he was talking about I received the very same answer from him. So similar was the tune that I had to sit up and take notice. Remember that these two are the top Indian thinkers on the Forbes list. So when they speak people listen to them unquestioned like words of God.

Nevermind that the Forbes family made their fortunes off of the Opium trade that was forcibly grown in India after ruining the agricultural lands and pushing the farmers into opium cultivation that was sold to the Chinese making their entire generations addicted onto it that made them unable to resist and fight when the time came during the Opium Wars; ultimately loosing Hong Kong to the Rothschild gang controlled East India Company. Hong Kong became the hub of Opium trafficking and later Hongkong and Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC Bank) was founded on the trafficking money to better launder and manage the booty. Forbes was one of the directors of HSBC and later founded the Forbes magazine as we all know. These are respected family names now.

These pipers are just playing their part in the symphony; the orchestra is being conducted from somewhere else. Have a look at this :

In India, the need of the hour is to bring 150 million workers out of agriculture and into manufacturing, which requires retraining and employment on a scale rarely seen. 174 million Indians are expected to join the labor force by 2030, the largest such cohort in the world, and training them will require a heavy dose of private-sector involvement.

This is right off *Obama’s second term plans for India*. Kindly read my analysis of it over here

*Unlocking the full potential of the US-India Relationship 2013*

The solution that he offers is to

*Launch a “U.S.-India Job Creation and Skills Building Partnership”*

Given that India’s economy could become the world’s third largest by 2030, and the U.S. economy is placing emphasis on retraining workers to meet the labor demands of the twenty-first century, a bilateral initiative should be launched to capitalize on the vast human capital in both societies, by linking the expertise and abilities of our community colleges and worker training programs. India’s Ministry of Human Resource Development has plans to focus on vocational training, but a concerted bilateral initiative, including public-private partnerships, to train and employ millions of workers for a modern economy is needed.

As hinted above this herculean feat of turning 15 crore farmers into worker slaves of the New World Order would require the privatization of our education system; one that could create NWO friendly worker bees. The steps towards this goal have already been implemented with Secretary Kerry’s visit to India.

*The road to building skills for the 21st century*

*Remarks at the Higher Education Dialogue 2013 Kick-Off*

*U.S.-India Joint Fact Sheet: U.S.-India Cooperation In Higher Education*

One of the outcomes of these strategic dialogues was *IBM’s Project Praviin*



The flag for revamping the entire Higher Education system in India by engaging the corporate sector in it through privatization is held by another piperNarayan Murthy.

*Engaging the Corporate Sector Narayana Murthy Committee*

This in itself would require a full post where I’ll be discussing in detail about theFuture of Higher Education in India.

This entire symphony is orchestrated on the Agriculture Manufacturing Services Growth Model which proposes:

Well agriculture is important, but manufacturing tends to be more productive per unit of labor. That is why it was the industrialized nations that became wealthy though the Industrial Revolution. The average wage and standard of living of a person in a country is then higher.

Also, agricultural economies are at the mercy of weather patterns, disease, and famines. Manufacturing economies have less outside variables to affect them. Service based economies are even more immune to fluctuations, because inventories don’t over accumulate, so the business cycle isn’t as volitile.

Agriculture cannot produce continuous economic GDP growth per capita because both the supply and demand is limited.

Now, there are serious holes in this theory the primary being that it doesn’t take into account that the Industrial Revolution was kick-started by plundering the raw materials, wealth and technology from the colonies which was again sold to the same colonies in Free Market. It’s not a co-incidence that the so-called Industrial Revolution started in Great Britain.

For more on this read my article *Hidden Gears of the Industrial Revolution – How India made Britain ‘Modern’ !!!*

Another supposition that this theory makes is that by dumping agriculture for manufacturing and services would result into more job creation and hence more GDP and economic growth. However the ground reports give a totally different picture.

Even at the peak of the economic growth period, between 2005 and 2009 when economy grew at 8 to 9 per cent, the high economic growth did not result in job creation.

According to a Planning Commission study, 14 million people were pushed out of agriculture, and another 5.3 million jobs were lost in the manufacturing sector in the same period. If growth was not translating into additional jobs, and instead was leading to increased joblessness, there was something going wrong.

Moreover

From the report by renowned Agriculture Scientist Devinder Sharma as published in *Deccan Herald*.

In the 9 years since Manmohan Singh took over, India has been flooded with cheaper manufactured goods, the imports touching $5 billion (Rs 3 lakh crore). Nearly 54 of the imports have come in from China alone. Much of the imports were of consumer goods that could have been easily manufactured within the country.

As if this is not enough, India is now having talks with China to sign a free trade agreement. In any case, India has been on a fast-track mode to sign bilateral trade agreements with more than 34 countries. The result: imports have far exceeded the exports from India, which means the trade agreements had not benefitted the country.

So, on one hand we’re being advised to dump our declining Agricultural Heritage for economic growth and increasing the GDP by shifting into manufacturing; while on the other bilateral trade treaties are being signed that would flood the Indian market with cheap foreign goods. Importing cheap and highly subsidized agricultural commodities as well as manufactured goods is like importing unemployment.

What I don’t understand is what would we be manufacturing than and for whom ? Further on the agenda is from manufacturing into services sector turning the population into just obedient slaves of Globalization.

This is what eminent writer Alan Watt has to say on Service Economy

ALAN WATT ON SERVICE ECONOMY
April 3, 2012 (#1057)

We’re all service economies. Which means you pass things around, once you bring them into the country. Or you go into the hotel industry and just hope you get enough managerial class Chinese to come over and rent rooms from you. I’m not kidding about this. This is what it’s all about, a service economy. Before they decided to bring the service economy into Britain, I can remember the debates about it. This was all in preparation because we’d already de-industrialized with an agreement with the United Nations at the end of WWII, and by the late 70s we were to be pretty well completely de-industrialized. Well, they really did it. They never told the public this. You had to go into the UN to find out, and from books written by people involved at the time. The newspapers never mentioned why you were being de-industrialized.

And millions were tossed out of work. Then they came out with this big massive propaganda program to go into service economies, service, and change sheets on beds and things, and that’ll be the new future. And you know, in Britain they’re still churning that rubbish out. I’ll get off that topic anyway. It upsets me

Alan Watt *“Cutting Through The Matrix” *LIVE on RBN



The more serious question is what will happen to the already declining agricultural sector and the impending food crisis suggested by various international and national reports ?

*The Food Gap — The Impacts of Climate Change on Food Production: A 2020 Perspective*

*Alarm bells at crop summit: ‘Acute food scarcity in India by 2020’*

But surely our Rockstar Pipers must have known this; they don’t expect us to feed on the worthless paper once the entire fiat monetary scam implodes from within – or do they ?



Lets see what India’s Agriculture Minister is doing about it.

A delegation of Punjab farmers led by India’s Agriculture MinisterSharad Pawar is currently (from Sept 3-13) on a visit to Brazil and Argentina looking for buying or leasing large tracts of land. According to news reports, Sukhbir Singh Badal deputy chief minister of Punjab is also part of the delegation. A farmer, who is cultivating over 30,000 hectares in Argentina, has already given a presentation to the members of the delegation.

Ironically, a recent report by the International Institute for Environment and Development (IIED) has brought out how small farmers in Brazil, for instance, are abandoning farming and swarming in to the urban centres. So on the one hand Brazil is driving away its own farmers, on the other it is inviting Indian farmers to come and cultivate the land left behind. What a flawed model of development? Your own farmers go landless while you handover farming to imported farmers.

Ground Reality: After offshoring, Obama needs to crack down on farmland grab

This is not just the case of Brazil. Whats going on is Global Farmland Graband India is one of the major proponents in this Neo-Colonizing drive. Isn’t it interesting, the same tune that the developed countries play for us developing countries; we play onto the third world countries.

*Shelley Kasli *is a geopolitical researcher for international English quarterly Inner Voice of Bharath, who writes articles specific to the Indian subcontinent in the global scenario. He can be reached at his blog at *greatgameindia.wordpress.com* or you can write directly to him at *shelley.kasli@gmail.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

Lonely Hermit said:


> *RBI must not be a puppet of international powers | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis*
> *RBI must not be a puppet of international powers*
> 
> Finance Minister P Chidambaram's statement that Raghuram Rajan should continue to head the Reserve Bank of India under any new government, and Raghuram Rajan's call for a global financial system, give away the fact that those who want to control the Indian economy view RBI as a suitable tool for this purpose.
> 
> Any new international financial system in the name of stabilising the global economy will lead to the transfer of wealth from India and China to bail out European and American banks. The demands for such a system typically arise from global institutions which are responsible for the current global economic crisis and which were established to supposedly ensure global economic stability.
> 
> 
> One such institution, the International Monetary Fund, has such a dismal record that it has destabilised the economy of every country in which it has interfered. Its prime role has been to help American corporations and European bureaucrats siphon off money from various countries in distress. Even the distress was usually the result of pursuing some economic policy prescribed by so-called experts in American and British universities. Raghuram Rajan has the dubious distinction of not only working for the IMF but also belonging to the class of experts in American universities responsible for various economic crises.
> 
> It is important that India does not become a pawn in the hands of those who want to make its economy subservient to foreign powers. The plan for the creation of a central bank in India was first made by the British in the 19th century as a means to help Britain control the gold in India. Among the advocates of the bank was Alfred de Rothschild whose proposal was made to the Currency Committee of 1898 and 1899. The Indian economist RC Dutt argued before the same committee that the currency rates in the country should be set by the market.
> 
> When the British tried to pass a bill to set up the Reserve Bank of India in 1928, Indian freedom fighters successfully blocked the move as they believed that it was against the interests of India. However, during the Round Table Conferences held in 1931 and 1932, the British insisted on the establishment of a Reserve Bank as a condition for the transfer of power to India. They also wanted the Indian legislature to have no powers over the bank and Britain to retain the right to appoint the top two positions in the bank. Such extraterritorial controls form the basis of the calls for RBI's complete 'autonomy.
> 
> 'RBI's recent actions have been aligned with current American objectives and the aims outlined by the British before they left India, and these actions have vindicated the fears of Indian freedom fighters. For example, it has imposed curbs on the import of gold thus shoring up the US dollar while depriving Indian citizens the opportunity to seek shelter from inflation. Such curbs do not exist on the people of Europe or the US. It is thus important to review the reasons for the existence of the RBI and find an alternative currency system that is not based on central control either at the national or the international level.
> 
> The creation of a global economic system combined with the 'autonomy' of RBI would only mean that the RBI will be unaccountable to the people of India while it actively works for international powers. India must swiftly act to prevent this situation and forbid the RBI from coming into contact with foreign institutions.



Finally a great article  

The Modi govt. is keen to clip the RBI Governors powers so that he falls in alignment with National Interests. However you can see the "Foreign Investors" don't want that. 

Moody’s Analytics cautions against curbing RBI autonomy on policy rates - The Hindu

RBI autonomy: FSLRC distances itself from financial code draft; now govt owes an explanation - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Ford Foundation and Teesta Setalvad's Sabrang Communications' two contracts under CBI lens *


NEW DELHI: Two contracts signed between the Ford Foundation and Teesta Setalvad's Sabrang Communications in 2004 and 2006 have come under the scanner of the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) that's probing alleged foreign contribution violations in this regard.

CBI registered a case against Setalvad and her husband Javed Anand in July, soon after which raids were carried out that are said to have led to the disclosure of these contracts. According to CBI, the documents hold the key to work done by Sabrang Communications in Gujarat and Maharashtra from 2004 to 2009. *Setalvad received $290,000 from US-based Ford Foundation without getting clearance from the home ministry, *the agency has alleged. As per the agreement reviewed by ET,* the task assigned to Setalvad by the Ford Foundation included the monitoring of media besides reviewing and initiating discussions on judicial decisions.*

The agreements of April 5, 2004, and 22 September, 2006, were signed by Anand on behalf of Sabrang and Ganeshan Balachandran of Ford Foundation. 


The agreements included the following terms:

Sabrang Communication agreed that no funds will be used to conduct any activities in US, not even for travel purposes.

*Activities will include organising public meetings on a regular basis for the minority community.

Educate lawyer associationsthrough a series of meetings on the issues of criminal law and its use and misuse.

Promote media advocacy to be sensitive to the issues of minorities.

Initiate public hearings, advocacy, review of judicial decisions as a part of a long-drawn campaign for minority rights.

Counteract adverse propaganda by creating strong civil society voices for engendering peace and changing the public discourse.

Prepare a detailed media monitor on rights violations including communal and caste discrimination.*

Refusing to elaborate on the investigations, a CBI pokesperson said, "Whatever names are there in the FIR (first information report) are being examined by CBI."

In an e-mail reply, Setalvad said, "The consultancy agreement was signed by Sabrang Communications only after advice from eminent legal counsel that such an agreement was covered under the exclusion stipulated under Section 4 of the Act and therefore the consultancy fees (not grant or donation) received would not be in violation of FCRA (Foreign Contribution Regulation Act) 2010." She also said the government was targeting the organisation and its leaders for their role in pursuing justice for the victims of the 2002 Gujarat riots.

A Ford Foundation spokesperson told ET: "The foundation entered into contractual arrangements with Sabrang Communications in 2004 and 2006 to provide data and support to organisations working to build communal harmony in India... The foundation has provided complete information on these funds as requested by government agencies." 

Ford Foundation and Teesta Setalvad's Sabrang Communications' two contracts under CBI lens - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha... Jaitley's man @ ED closes it.. & Modi's man @ ED reopens it! Maybe Modi should look into all the key appointments made by Jaitley in various offices relating to his ministry so far!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644791760078532608




Either Modi will finish Jaitley or Jaitley will finish Modi


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> National Herald Case reopend
> 
> GST pass ho jayega Is baar I guess lol .





JanjaWeed said:


> hahaha... Jaitley's man @ ED closes it.. & Modi's man @ ED reopens it! Maybe Modi should look into all the key appointments made by Jaitley in various offices relating to his ministry so far!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644791760078532608



There was no ED case earlier, so it was not shut in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> Finally a great article
> 
> The Modi govt. is keen to clip the RBI Governors powers so that he falls in alignment with National Interests. However you can see the "Foreign Investors" don't want that.



Didn't the RBI governor already loose Veto power to fix interest rates ?


----------



## Darmashkian

*Andhra Pradesh will compete with developed nations on best business practices: N Chandrababu Naidu*


_A day after securing the status as India's second best state in ease of doing business, Andhra Pradesh chief minister *N Chandrababu Naidu* says he will now look at competing with the developed economies on best practices to attract investments. In an exclusive interview to ET's *CR Sukumar* in Vijayawada, where AP is preparing to build its Greenfield capital city with the planning assistance of Singapore, Naidu said he will this time focus mostly on port-based economic growth engines, leveraging the long coastline, to make AP the most preferred destination not just in India but in the region. Edited excerpts of the interview:_

*How did you manage to secure the coveted ranking from the World Bank within 15 months from taking over the reins of the truncated AP? *
Given my earlier experience as the longest served CM of the erstwhile undivided AP, I focused on choosing right people in the right place with clear priorities in the departments that were vital to attract large-scale investments into the state. *They played an excellent role in promotion, clearances and support to the prospective investors in terms of comprehensive information online, apart from online clearances through single desk mechanism.* W*e will now work with Singapore- based Lee Kuan Yew Institute of Excellence,with whom we have tied up recently, to further improve our parameters on the front of ease of doing business.* *We are also establishing Economic Development Board and appointing specialised nodal officers for each segment of the industry to help the state identify key industrial projects with ecosystems and market them globally. *Now that we have excelled in rankings among the Indian states, the idea is to look at competing with developed economies in the region

*Your focus was on IT and ITeS sectors during your earlier stint at CM of undivided AP. Any changes in priorities? *
The focus on IT and ITES sectors earlier was owing to the available opportunities then, which helped me build Cyberabad city with robust infrastructure to attract global IT giants. *I am now looking at focusing on portbased economy and develop AP as the logistics hub by connecting the airports and seaports. We will also build special economic zones and industrial hubs and townships around these airports and seaports.*
The focus will be around the two large industrial corridors coming up in the state — Vizag- Chennai industrial corridor where Asian Development Bank has extended Rs 5,000 crore of financial assistance and the Chennai- Bangalore industrial corridor connecting Krishnapatnam port in AP. *Industrial parks for agro-processing, food, hardware, software, automobile, defence and aerospace, pharmaceuticals and textile, among others will come up around these port based industrial infrastructure projects. *

*How do you think this World Bank rating will help AP attract investments? *

This rating will act as a major indicator for prospective investors across the globe looking at investing in India. It attracts the global investors to consider investing in AP.

*What was the quantum of investments that AP could attract so far in the last 15 months after took over? *

*There are over Rs 1.13 lakh crore of investments in various stages of pipeline. *

*But given your investor-friendly image and your earlier track record of attracting investments in the erstwhile undivided AP, there were high expectations from you? *

*Given the serious constraints we inherited, I think whatever has been achieved so far is a good humble beginning and we are happy with the progress so far. *We don't have a capital city for the state and have been operating from temporary shelters. Of course, much is needed to be done.

*What is the potential of AP in terms of attracting investments? *

*There are abundant opportunities for AP. No other Indian state has such great opportunities to develop port-based industrial economies.* Coast-based states have at least 3-4 times better opportunities over the landlocked states. *The Greenfield capital city construction in AP also offers huge investment opportunities. We will concentrate on few 'queen bee' sectors like hardware, software and tourism with ecosystem given the large employment generation potential. *

*Opposition parties accuse you of being biased to the businesses and acting against the interests of farmers? *

*In a record time of five-and-a-half months, we completed the prestigious Pattiseema irrigation project, linking two major rivers in the state. I have ensured Rs 25,000 crore of farm debt relief so far, the highest in the country till date. I have spent over Rs 8,500 crore on irrigation projects and achieved double digit growth rate in agriculture.* No other CM has implemented so many farmer friendly initiatives in just 15 months. We are now focusing on making AP a draught-proof state and agriculture a profitable occupation.

*How do you rate the NDA rule under Narendra Modi's leadership? *

It is too early to judge the performance of NDA government. *Modi is doing the best job within the constraints given the size of the country and multiple state governments. The irresponsible opposition parties are creating hurdles and blocking the key amendments, which would have paved way for large scale industrialisation and employment creation.* One cannot construct factories and roads in the air and we need land for building factories. Industrialisation only can generate large scale employment. The opposition parties are obstructing the development. 

Read more at:
Andhra Pradesh will compete with developed nations on best business practices: N Chandrababu Naidu - The Economic Times
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AP Targets Double Digit Growth in 2015-16: N Chandrababu Naidu*
By PTI

Published: 18th September 2015 04:38 PM

Last Updated: 18th September 2015 04:38 PM

*VIJAYWADA: Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu today said the state is targeting a double digit growth in Gross State Domestic Product (GSDP) in 2015-16 financial year.*

"*Our vision is double digit GSDP growth in the current financial year, Swacha Andhra Pradesh and fight against poverty for the comprehensive development of AP and transform it as the number one state of the country by 2029,*" Naidu said while inaugurating the two day District Collectors conference here.

He said in the first quarter of fiscal 2015-16, the state has achieved 9.72 per cent GSDP growth against the annual target of 10.44 per cent.

Agriculture sector has been the major contributor with 12.52 per cent growth, beside the key, industry and service sectors in attaining this growth, Naidu said.

The chief minister laid emphasis that by achieving the GSDP target and effectively implementing the Swacha Andhra Pradesh campaign, government can eliminate poverty.

"We have to provide water to agricultural land by next year by linking rivers and getting (river) Godavari water to all regions of the state," he said.

In a historic move, rivers Godavari and Krishna were formally linked this week, a project that has been completed within the stipulated timeframe of six months, he said.

*On implementation of various welfare plans, Naidu asked district collectors to make use of technology for proper implementation of the schemes.*

The chief minister on the occasion said people have expressed satisfaction the way government has reached out to them with welfare scheme benefits.

*Naidu exhorted to all 13 district collectors that they should take responsibility of the development of respective areas and that their role has now changed from merely collecting revenue to bring about overall development.*

*He also asked collectors to prepare estimates of growth from village level to assess loop holes in implementing development and welfare schemes.*

Superintendent of Police of the 13 districts will attend the conference on Saturday to discuss the law and order in the state.

AP Targets Double Digit Growth in 2015-16: N Chandrababu Naidu -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

PM Modi: UNSC product of a bygone era... 

ouch....



ranjeet said:


>



termites ate vouchers ???? 

ED registers money laundering case against Robert Vadra's firm in Bikaner land grab case - The Economic Times

lol...Vadra must be cursing himself for Mocking Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

@Juggernautjatt @Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

This is what happens when you are a loud mouth running around talking 24X7 without any delivery on ground 

PM Modi promises '50 yrs of work in 5’, but Varanasi withholds lusty applause - Firstpost



Darmashkian said:


> @Juggernautjatt @Prometheus



#respect 

This guy and Ajay Maken are the only Cong leaders i like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644553067476684800





magudi said:


> This is what happens when you are a loud mouth running around talking 24X7 without any delivery on ground
> 
> PM Modi promises '50 yrs of work in 5’, but Varanasi withholds lusty applause - Firstpost
> 
> 
> 
> #respect
> 
> This guy and Ajay Maken are the only Cong leaders i like



Ajay makan mere ghar me pass rehta hai


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> Didn't the RBI governor already loose Veto power to fix interest rates ?



The draft bill is out, its not been passed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> This is what happens when you are a loud mouth running around talking 24X7 without any delivery on ground
> 
> PM Modi promises '50 yrs of work in 5’, but Varanasi withholds lusty applause - Firstpost



I have noticed they started writing articles without showing the writer, its just "FP Staff" now... 
AS for Ajay Maken and Capt. they should leave congress and form new party in Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> There was no ED case earlier, so it was not shut in the first place.


true that.. But previous ED director shied away from pursuing the case & called it closed for lack of evidence. & new one seems to be going ahead with the investigation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> I have noticed they started writing articles without showing the writer, its just "FP Staff" now...



only opinions have authors , all reports are by FP staff nothing dubious here



Star Wars said:


> AS for Ajay Maken and Capt. they should leave congress and form new party in Punjab



They should stay


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Either Modi will finish Jaitley or Jaitley will finish Modi


This is going to be a tricky one.. while Modi commands people's resepct, Jaitley commands media's!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> They should stay



they will end up like rest of the congress...



JanjaWeed said:


> This is going to be a tricky one.. while Modi commands people's resepct, Jaitley commands media's!



Media is irrelevant, if Jaitley is behind the Anti Modi/Govt Campaign in Media then he is indeed an idiot not worthy of comparison... He played his cards too early..


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> This is going to be a tricky one.. while Modi commands people's resepct, Jaitley commands media's!



Agreed!Hence I&B for him but why finance ? Modi must be in a alternate reality of his own if he thinks jaitley has done a good job in finance


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Agreed!Hence I&B for him but why finance ? Modi must be in a alternate reality of his own if he thinks jaitley has done a good job in finance



I honestly don't think there is such a big tussle between the two. Though he may have a sense of loyalty to the family..Why would Jaitley back Modi during all those difficult years after 2002 then ?


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Media is irrelevant, *if Jaitley is behind the Anti Modi/Govt Campaign in Media then he is indeed an idiot not worthy of comparison... He played his cards too early*..



That's just a loony conspiracy theory, Jaitley is a favourite of the media but he is no idiot. He just gets a free pass on all the Modi ministerial team bashing that goes on. Nothing more. The only one at fault here is Modi himself, Jaitley is simply not inspiring much confidence as FM. That's a big let down for the Modi government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> That's just a loony conspiracy theory, Jaitley is a favourite of the media but he is no idiot. He just gets a free pass on all the Modi ministerial team bashing that goes on. Nothing more. The only one at fault here is Modi himself, Jaitley is simply not inspiring much confidence as FM. That's a big let down for the Modi government.



Everyone has their own weird theories about Jaitley


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> I honestly don't think there is such a big tussle between the two. Though he may have a sense of loyalty to the family..Why would Jaitley back Modi during all those difficult years after 2002 then ?



Jaitley is a shrewd guy he backed Modi because he could with a fair degree of accuracy anticipate Modi's future climb up the ladder and consequent dividends he could reap from it being a clos e aid of Modi


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Jaitley is a shrewd guy he backed Modi because he could with a fair degree of accuracy anticipate Modi's future climb up the ladder and consequent dividends he could reap from it being a clos e aid of Modi



Sure, but that is one hell of an anticipation if he predicted that since 2002. I hear they were close even before that...


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644874050615930880


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644874050615930880



Whats that supposed to mean ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Sure, but that is one hell of an anticipation if he predicted that since 2002. I hear they were close even before that...



Look everybody knows Jaitley is close to Modi but thats not the point of contention here


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Look everybody knows Jaitley is close to Modi but thats not the point of contention here



Who is he more closer to Modi or Gandhi ?


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Who is he more closer to Modi or Gandhi ?



To the Congress? Not a chance. Jaitley has no wish to commit political suicide, the guy is a BJP guy from way back, no point in attempting to tarnish him with that brush.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> To the Congress? Not a chance. Jaitley has no wish to commit political suicide, the guy is a BJP guy from way back, no point in attempting to tarnish him with that brush.



In that case, it seems like it is more incompetence than malice.


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Who is he more closer to Modi or Gandhi ?



I would like to believe its Modi.

Anyway my personal biases against Jaitley is not what matters here why still keep him as FM when he has underperformed and you know very well that your re election prospects are directly proportional to state of economy by 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> I would like to believe its Modi.
> 
> Anyway my personal biases against Jaitley is not what matters here why still keep him as FM when he has underperformed and you know very well that your re election prospects are directly proportional to state of economy by 2019



He will stay as FM till the end of this term. Can't say the same after 2019 though.. Modi would have grown out of his compulsions by then!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I would like to believe its Modi.
> 
> Anyway my personal biases against Jaitley is not what matters here why still keep him as FM when he has underperformed and you know very well that your re election prospects are directly proportional to state of economy by 2019



tbh, so many people are claiming so many thinks about that 1 man i will reserve my judgements until later...


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> He will stay as FM till the end of this term. Can't say the same after 2019 though.. Modi would have grown out of his compulsions by then!


The three key economic reforms it was believed Modi would push through were: land reforms, labour reforms and the goods and services tax. Land reforms have been put on the back burner. Labour reforms never really took off (there have been some minor moves in Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh, two states which barely have any industry). And so many compromises have been made in the bid to get it passed, that it is better that the Goods and Services Tax does not get passed in its current shape.

*If they continue going the way they currently are, Modi and BJP might end up with a majority in the Rajya Sabha, only to lose to the 2019 Lok Sabha elections. And that is something the country cannot afford. Because then the BJP will behave like the Congress is now.*

Why has Narendra Modi changed his Mann Ki Baat on land acquisition - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> tbh, so many people are claiming so many thinks about that 1 man i will reserve my judgements until later...


I think it's getting to him actually! Off late I see him giving a lot of anti-congress & anti-Gandhi bites!


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> He will stay as FM till the end of this term. Can't say the same after 2019 though.. Modi would have grown out of his compulsions by then!



Considering the amount of people which are being ragdolled inside the govt. ministries, he may leave if he does not perform...


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Considering the amount of people which are being ragdolled inside the govt. ministries, he may leave if he* does not perform...*



Look i am no economist but here in iim they make us read business-line every morning from 9:30-10 and with that reading experience over the past many months i can tell you he has grossly underperformed


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> The three key economic reforms it was believed Modi would push through were: land reforms, labour reforms and the goods and services tax. Land reforms have been put on the back burner. Labour reforms never really took off (there have been some minor moves in Rajasthan and Madhya Pradesh, two states which barely have any industry). And so many compromises have been made in the bid to get it passed, that it is better that the Goods and Services Tax does not get passed in its current shape.
> 
> *If they continue going the way they currently are, Modi and BJP might end up with a majority in the Rajya Sabha, only to lose to the 2019 Lok Sabha elections. And that is something the country cannot afford. Because then the BJP will behave like the Congress is now.*



PMO seeks to hasten labour reforms; trade unions say proposed reforms pro-corporate, govt taking unilateral approach - The Economic Times

Land reforms will be done by the states as they see fit,

and not even god could have pushed through GST , if he came down.... as for the 2019 doom and gloom, not gonna happen if BIhar is won....


btw did u read this article ? 

NDA-ruled states are topping the ease of doing business rankings - here's why - Firstpost


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Considering the amount of people which are being ragdolled inside the govt. ministries, he may leave if he does not perform...


Things are changing.. & Modi is exerting his control more & more! There have been few direct interventions by the PMO in the past month or so.. whether replacing ED head or transferring various secretaries including finance one! This is only the indication of what's going to come!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Look i am no economist but here in iim they make us read business-line every morning from 9:30-10 and with that reading experience over the past many months i can tell you he has grossly underperformed



As i siad, lets wait and watch. IF he can side line Advani and RSS he can sideline Jaitley too...


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> and not even god could have pushed through GST , if he came down.... as for the 2019 doom and gloom, not gonna happen if BIhar is won....



God would never push this crap a GST :

This GST is no reform, and the Rajya Sabha must not pass it | Business Standard On The Beat



> Even when the tax is eventually implemented, concessions made to win support from states mean many of the obstructions to a customs union will stay.
> 
> For example, while the GST will be collected on goods and services in states where they are consumed, Mr Jaitley allowed a 1 percent additional levy on the cross-border transport of goods to please states with large manufacturing bases.
> 
> Items such as alcohol, tobacco and petrol have been kept out of the new tax bill. States have also been given the flexibility to fix their GST rates within a band, providing arbitrage in the inter-state movement of goods.



650 Checkpoints Hurt the Economy Bad. GST Wants to Fix That - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> God would never push this crap a GST :
> 
> This GST is no reform, and the Rajya Sabha must not pass it | Business Standard On The Beat
> 
> 650 Checkpoints Hurt the Economy Bad. GST Wants to Fix That - NDTVProfit.com



From Godrej to Bajaj, top industrialists warn: Paralysis can erode faith in Parliament | The Indian Express

Over 15,000 people, including top industrialists, sign online petition asking MPs to let Parliament function | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Business community appeals to political parties to pass GST Bill - The Hindu

A lot of people have different opinions on it. as for passage of bills on RajyaSabha, BJP helpeless, pointless to blame Jaitley...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NDA-ruled states are topping the ease of doing business rankings - here's why - Firstpost

*The headlines on the progress of reforms under the Modi government may not read too well – GST stuck, land bill abandoned, etc – but at a more fundamental level, reforms are progressing quite well, thank you.

It is no accident that reforms at the ground level are being spearheaded by NDA-ruled states. Modi’s home team is doing better than opposition-ruled states that seem keener to trip him and his growth agenda than to take their own states forward.

The World Bank report confirms that these reforms are a recent development, and not the result of long-term changes initiated much earlier. It notes: “Many reforms have been implemented only very recently - between March and June 2015 - so the private sector might not be aware of those. We urge states to undertake a detailed communication campaign to ensure businesses are aware of the improvement in the regulatory environment.*
-----------------------------
So who is right here, considering a lot of folks were complaining lack of reforms ?

More reforms in pipeline, no investment proposals held up: FM Arun Jaitley - The Economic Times

@Bang Galore I had asked earlier but got no reply, are these the executive actions you were talking about ? when i mentioned Arun Shourie

Clearances come faster than Usain Bolt: 12 proposals including gold monetisation & spectrum trade cleared - timesofindia-economictimes
*
*


----------



## JanjaWeed

What's the deal with Asia Age? who controls this paper?

BJP, MIM in secret deal to split vote? | The Asian Age



> Despite All India Majlis-e-Ittehadul Muslimeen (AIMIM) chief Asaduddin Owaisi vehemently denying rumours that the BJP has propped him up to contest the Bihar elections in four key Muslim-dominated Seemanchal districts,* he is learnt to have met Prime Minister Narendra Modi last week,* which appeared to indicate that the NDA alliance hopes to divide Muslim votes in the state.



& watch this now..





@ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> What's the deal with Asia Age? who controls this paper?
> 
> BJP, MIM in secret deal to split vote? | The Asian Age
> 
> 
> 
> & watch this now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi



The Asian Age - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

M. J. Akbar, founder and erstwhile editor-in-chief of _The Asian Age_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> From Godrej to Bajaj, top industrialists warn: Paralysis can erode faith in Parliament | The Indian Express
> 
> Over 15,000 people, including top industrialists, sign online petition asking MPs to let Parliament function | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Business community appeals to political parties to pass GST Bill - The Hindu
> 
> A lot of people have different opinions on it. as for passage of bills on RajyaSabha, BJP helpeless, pointless to blame Jaitley...
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> NDA-ruled states are topping the ease of doing business rankings - here's why - Firstpost
> 
> *The headlines on the progress of reforms under the Modi government may not read too well – GST stuck, land bill abandoned, etc – but at a more fundamental level, reforms are progressing quite well, thank you.
> 
> It is no accident that reforms at the ground level are being spearheaded by NDA-ruled states. Modi’s home team is doing better than opposition-ruled states that seem keener to trip him and his growth agenda than to take their own states forward.
> 
> The World Bank report confirms that these reforms are a recent development, and not the result of long-term changes initiated much earlier. It notes: “Many reforms have been implemented only very recently - between March and June 2015 - so the private sector might not be aware of those. We urge states to undertake a detailed communication campaign to ensure businesses are aware of the improvement in the regulatory environment.*
> -----------------------------
> So who is right here, considering a lot of folks were complaining lack of reforms ?
> 
> More reforms in pipeline, no investment proposals held up: FM Arun Jaitley - The Economic Times
> 
> @Bang Galore I had asked earlier but got no reply, are these the executive actions you were talking about ? when i mentioned Arun Shourie
> 
> Clearances come faster than Usain Bolt: 12 proposals including gold monetisation & spectrum trade cleared - timesofindia-economictimes



I did answer with a yeah, these & many others. The logjam in parliament sucks away too much political capital, go there for only the very necessary. Like the GST. Not like parliament can be avoided permanently but build up a momentum outside of it first. Let the states push reforms & let the pressure build up.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> The Asian Age - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> M. J. Akbar, founder and erstwhile editor-in-chief of _The Asian Age_.


lol.. what an irony.. MJ Akbar himself had to come out & refute the story!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

@Tridibans any updates on Bihar ?


----------



## Star Wars

Ex-Congress leader Himanta Biswa Sarma criticises Rahul Gandhi in a letter to Sonia Gandhi - The Economic Times


----------



## Prajapati

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. what an irony.. MJ Akbar himself had to come out & refute the story!



You are mistaken. 

MJ Akbar STARTED "The Asian Age" but he has to sell controlling stake to Deccan chronicles owner T Venkattram Reddy, Congress Rajya Sabha MLA. 

MJ Akbar continued as Chairman of this newspaper and Deccan chronicles but in 2008 he was forced out of it by Sonia Gandhi. It was after this that he joined the BJP. 

MJ Akbar himself used to be a Congress Rajya Sabha MP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prajapati said:


> You are mistaken.
> 
> MJ Akbar STARTED "The Asian Age" but he has to sell controlling stake to Deccan chronicles owner T Venkattram Reddy, Congress Rajya Sabha MLA.
> 
> MJ Akbar continued as Chairman of this newspaper and Deccan chronicles but in 2008 he was forced out of it by Sonia Gandhi. It was after this that he joined the BJP.
> 
> MJ Akbar himself used to be a Congress Rajya Sabha MP.


Oh...so it's a total Congressi stooge now! No wonder...



Star Wars said:


> Ex-Congress leader Himanta Biswa Sarma criticises Rahul Gandhi in a letter to Sonia Gandhi - The Economic Times


When is Congress going to realise that Pappu is clandestinely helping Modi in his congress mukt Bharat mission?


----------



## Prajapati

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh...so it's a total Congressi stooge now! No wonder...
> 
> 
> When is Congress going to realise that Pappu is clandestinely helping Modi in his congress mukt Bharat mission?



Currently its a Presstitute ....... on sale to the highest bidder. The company is totally in debt and everything it has is mortgaged twice over and is running on IV and fumes. 

You might want to read this. Forbes India Magazine - Saving Deccan Chronicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644874050615930880


she is engaged to tehseen poonawalla .... and this is what damad ka damad tweeted on Ganesh mahautsav. 
Hail slavery of congress. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644483210844311552


Prajapati said:


> Currently its a Presstitute ....... on sale to the highest bidder. The company is totally in debt and everything it has is mortgaged twice over and is running on IV and fumes.
> 
> You might want to read this. Forbes India Magazine - Saving Deccan Chronicle


i heard even NDTV is in losses for past few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Sonia Gandhi, Rahul Gandhi plough lonely furrow in darkening political landscape - timesofindia-economictimes


----------



## magudi

PMO behind covert operation to bust Rs 4 crore Rajasthan mining scam - The Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> PMO behind covert operation to bust Rs 4 crore Rajasthan mining scam - The Times of India



no longer covert...... since arrests are being made i guess the operation has lead to a conclusion ?


----------



## Star Wars

NDA to win 140 seats in Bihar: Survey - The Economic Times


----------



## Prajapati

ranjeet said:


> i heard even NDTV is in losses for past few years.



Again NDTV is a know presstitute. They suck up to whoever is in power. Earlier it was congress, now its BJP.


----------



## Star Wars

Mayawati-led BSP to fight all 243 seats in Bihar polls - The Economic Times


----------



## ranjeet

@Juggernautjatt is this true? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645123934866665472


Prajapati said:


> Again NDTV is a know presstitute. They suck up to whoever is in power. Earlier it was congress, now its BJP.


Yeah that is true, but I don't think they are sucking up to BJP but Jailtey.


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> Again NDTV is a know presstitute. They suck up to whoever is in power. Earlier it was congress, now its BJP.



they sucking up to BJP ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Mayawati-led BSP to fight all 243 seats in Bihar polls - The Economic Times


All former PM candidates want to be CM of Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Newslaundry – Indebted To Reliance: NDTV’s Holding Company


----------



## Prajapati

Star Wars said:


> they sucking up to BJP ?





ranjeet said:


> Yeah that is true, but I don't think they are sucking up to BJP but Jailtey.



Their change in attitude, point of view from UPA rule to NDA rule is rather obvious. The inherent bias of these yellow journalists cannot be changed, but the editorial staff and producers are certainly forced to be pro govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Hum pyaas sahi rate pe baich rahe hai ... 
Modi ji please humne 18 rupiye ka pyaas 40 mein bechne do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Stamping Out Indira, Rajiv: Congress's focus attack on Gandhis shows limits of its identity - The Economic Times

Congress's entire premise appears to be that BJP will lose Bihar, that the Modi government is tottering, that the Bihar verdict will validate Congress's monsoon session filibustering and give it a larger constituency in Parliament, that a revolt will take place within BJP, that a Nitish Kumar-Lalu Prasad victory in Patna will somehow revive Congress as the fulcrum of a national opposition alliance. 

There are so many suppositions and presumptions packed into that set of hopes that it is downright bewildering.What happens, for instance, if NDA actually wins Bihar? Many in Congress are waiting for the outcome of that state election before making their move. In Assam, West Bengal and Punjab, all states that see elections in the coming 15 months, further desertions from Congress and even a breaking away of chunks of the party are being predicted by veteran insiders. 

In truth, Congress is tottering. It is set to lose Assam in 2016 and could well finish a distant fourth in West Bengal.Its Tamil Nadu unit has more or less vanished. In Delhi, there are murmurs about party office staff not being paid because resourceful MPs are refusing to part with hard-earned money . In the monsoon session, the party punched well above its weight due to the fact that it had enough seats in the Rajya Sabha to block a constitutional amendment (the Goods and Services Tax Bill). ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

After ED now CBI to register a case in National Herald issue. 
Sonia, Rahul on sticky wicket as FIR to be filed in Herald land grab

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

Not sure if posted:

Rajnath Singh's 'Operation Smile' rescues 19,000 missing children from slavery, abuse - The Economic Times

AAP Punjab Leader HS Phoolka Quits Party Posts, Concentrate On 1984 Case | Focus News

Aam Aadmi Party leader and Advocate HS Phoolka has declared he will resign from all posts in the party. Phoolka in an open letter has said that he is resigning from AAP to focus full time on ensuring justice for 1984 riot victims.

Phholka said that the 1984 riot cases are at a crucial juncture which requires his full time. He said that AAP has agreed to relieve me from all posts.

However, his resignation comes at a time when the rift in the Aam Aadmi Party’s Punjab unit has grabbed headlines. A recorded phone conversation, purportedly between party MPs Bhagwant Mann and Dharamvira Gandhi in which Mann pointed fingers at party colleagues, has now gone viral on social media.

In the leaked audio clip, Sangrur MP Mann was heard saying that control of the party’s Punjab affairs should be with the elected MPs.

He was also critical of other party leaders, including senior advocate H S Phoolka, Khalsa and state party convener Sucha Singh Chhotepur, saying that they indulged in manipulations. He also said people voted for personalities and not for “jharu” (party symbol) alone.

After Gandhi and Khalsa were suspended by the party, Phoolka had asked volunteers, in an open letter, to “not let me and the party down” and continue to work for the people of Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> After ED now CBI to register a case in National Herald issue.
> Sonia, Rahul on sticky wicket as FIR to be filed in Herald land grab



GST bill pass ho jayega 



TejasMk3 said:


> Not sure if posted:
> 
> Rajnath Singh's 'Operation Smile' rescues 19,000 missing children from slavery, abuse - The Economic Times
> 
> AAP Punjab Leader HS Phoolka Quits Party Posts, Concentrate On 1984 Case | Focus News
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party leader and Advocate HS Phoolka has declared he will resign from all posts in the party. Phoolka in an open letter has said that he is resigning from AAP to focus full time on ensuring justice for 1984 riot victims.
> 
> Phholka said that the 1984 riot cases are at a crucial juncture which requires his full time. He said that AAP has agreed to relieve me from all posts.
> 
> However, his resignation comes at a time when the rift in the Aam Aadmi Party’s Punjab unit has grabbed headlines. A recorded phone conversation, purportedly between party MPs Bhagwant Mann and Dharamvira Gandhi in which Mann pointed fingers at party colleagues, has now gone viral on social media.
> 
> In the leaked audio clip, Sangrur MP Mann was heard saying that control of the party’s Punjab affairs should be with the elected MPs.
> 
> He was also critical of other party leaders, including senior advocate H S Phoolka, Khalsa and state party convener Sucha Singh Chhotepur, saying that they indulged in manipulations. He also said people voted for personalities and not for “jharu” (party symbol) alone.
> 
> After Gandhi and Khalsa were suspended by the party, Phoolka had asked volunteers, in an open letter, to “not let me and the party down” and continue to work for the people of Punjab.



well, that leaves way for Satbir Singh to be AAP punjab CM candidate...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Evil hindus blackened the faces of Muslim toppers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prajapati

ranjeet said:


> Evil hindus blackened the faces of Muslim toppers.



..........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prajapati said:


> Their change in attitude, point of view from UPA rule to NDA rule is rather obvious. The inherent bias of these yellow journalists cannot be changed, but the editorial staff and producers are certainly forced to be pro govt.


I have been following NDTV ever since..& really struggling to see any change in their attitude towards BJP..even minute. Every prominent anchor in that channel seems to harbour inherent hatred towards the party & Modi especially. 
Unless they hide Nidhi Razdan away from the camera...one will always doubt their intentions!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> I have been following NDTV ever since..& really struggling to see any change in their attitude towards BJP..even minute. Every prominent anchor in that channel seems to harbour inherent hatred towards the party & Modi especially.
> Unless they hide Nidhi Razdan away from the camera...one will always doubt their intentions!



Nidhi for some reason has some vitrol hate for BJP and Modi. I still remember how she got owned by that British guy

Congress V.P Rahul Gandhi speaking in BIhar !! #BiharWithRG


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645175251295297536
This right after Rahul Gandhi's rally #BiharWithRG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

RaGa Speech ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645168050807767040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645168587636760577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645168504597975042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645169802324013057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645170089205993472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645172910554918912
Result... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645175251295297536

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

-----------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> RaGa Speech ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645168050807767040
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645168587636760577
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645168504597975042
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645169802324013057
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645170089205993472
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645172910554918912
> Result...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645175251295297536


Can Pappu ever come out of his paijama?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Can Pappu ever come out of his paijama?


I believe he wants to open a boutique of some sorts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> @Juggernautjatt is this true?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645123934866665472


No, it is just a manipulated news. He has resigned from AAP posts not from party. He will continue to work indirectly for the interest of party. Instead of active politics he now just want to work on 84 sikh genocide cases. I can post his open letter to people of Punjab if you want to read but it is in punjabi language.



Darmashkian said:


> @Juggernautjatt @Prometheus


Clowns are still better than DRUG BARONS. Congressi & Akalis are in bundle of nerves nowdays because of huge crowd in AAP rallies.
At Capt Amarinder Singh rally, ex-minister Gurchet Singh Bhullar seeks opium vends in Punjab | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JDU MLA from Raghopur(Bihar), Satish Kumar joins BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

'UPA awarded Aadhaar card projects over Rs.13,000 cr without tenders'


----------



## Darmashkian

Manohar Parrikar adopts village in Rahul Gandhi’s Parliamentary constituency | The Indian Express


*Manohar Parrikar adopts village in Rahul Gandhi’s Parliamentary constituency*
*Parrikar adopted the Amethi village under Pradhan Mantri Adarsh Gram Yojna.*

Comments (0)


Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar
*Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar has adopted Barauliya village in Amethi, the Parliamentary constituency of Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi, under Pradhan Mantri Adarsh Gram Yojna.*

*The minister has adopted the village in Gauriganj assembly segment which falls under Amethi Parliamentary constituency,* BJP district unit president Durgesh Tiwari said.

Former Goa Chief Minister Parrikar is also a Rajya Sabha member from Uttar Pradesh.

Interestingly, HRD Minister Smriti Irani, who unsuccessfully contested against Rahul Gandhi, has maintained an active relationship with the constituency with her regular visits.

*She is scheduled to visit Amethi again on September 20 to distribute 50,000 fruit-bearing trees among the villagers.*

Before this, she had distributed first installment of the life insurance to 25,000 women from different assembly segments.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rahul Gandhi should be very scared.. A pro-active ,pro-vikas Modi sarkar+Smriti Irani increasing her reputation in Amethi+ Parrikar also coming to Amethi. He could seriously end up losing Amethi next time

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@magudi You are from IIM!! Wow!! I didn't know that before.. Can u tell us which campus you are from? 

& are u from IIT too??#justasking

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Nidhi for some reason has some vitrol hate for BJP and Modi. I still remember how she got owned by that British guy
> 
> Congress V.P Rahul Gandhi speaking in BIhar !! #BiharWithRG
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645175251295297536
> This right after Rahul Gandhi's rally #BiharWithRG



After amit me baadh yahi sabse bada strategist hai BJP ka


Star Wars said:


> JDU MLA from Raghopur(Bihar), Satish Kumar joins BJP
> 
> View attachment 258453



BC don't type lag raha hai



Darmashkian said:


> Manohar Parrikar adopts village in Rahul Gandhi’s Parliamentary constituency | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> *Manohar Parrikar adopts village in Rahul Gandhi’s Parliamentary constituency*
> *Parrikar adopted the Amethi village under Pradhan Mantri Adarsh Gram Yojna.*
> 
> Comments (0)
> 
> 
> Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar
> *Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar has adopted Barauliya village in Amethi, the Parliamentary constituency of Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi, under Pradhan Mantri Adarsh Gram Yojna.*
> 
> *The minister has adopted the village in Gauriganj assembly segment which falls under Amethi Parliamentary constituency,* BJP district unit president Durgesh Tiwari said.
> 
> Former Goa Chief Minister Parrikar is also a Rajya Sabha member from Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> Interestingly, HRD Minister Smriti Irani, who unsuccessfully contested against Rahul Gandhi, has maintained an active relationship with the constituency with her regular visits.
> 
> *She is scheduled to visit Amethi again on September 20 to distribute 50,000 fruit-bearing trees among the villagers.*
> 
> Before this, she had distributed first installment of the life insurance to 25,000 women from different assembly segments.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Rahul Gandhi should be very scared.. A pro-active ,pro-vikas Modi sarkar+Smriti Irani increasing her reputation in Amethi+ Parrikar also coming to Amethi. He could seriously end up losing Amethi next time
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @magudi You are from IIM!! Wow!! I didn't know that before.. Can u tell us which campus you are from?
> 
> & are u from IIT too??#justasking



She better concentrate on the ministry.no major reform in 15 months and counting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> 'UPA awarded Aadhaar card projects over Rs.13,000 cr without tenders'



Is there anything they haven't done ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> NDA-ruled states are topping the ease of doing business rankings - here's why - Firstpost
> 
> *The headlines on the progress of reforms under the Modi government may not read too well – GST stuck, land bill abandoned, etc – but at a more fundamental level, reforms are progressing quite well, thank you.
> 
> It is no accident that reforms at the ground level are being spearheaded by NDA-ruled states. Modi’s home team is doing better than opposition-ruled states that seem keener to trip him and his growth agenda than to take their own states forward.
> 
> The World Bank report confirms that these reforms are a recent development, and not the result of long-term changes initiated much earlier. It notes: “Many reforms have been implemented only very recently - between March and June 2015 - so the private sector might not be aware of those. We urge states to undertake a detailed communication campaign to ensure businesses are aware of the improvement in the regulatory environment.*
> -----------------------------
> 
> [/B]




yes i have read it , infact jaggy is one of my fav columnists in FP however this is an excerpt from another article of his



> While its position on the land bill is well known (it will oppose, no matter what), on goods and services tax (GST) its position - though logical - is not going to make any difference to its passage. There is considerable disquiet about the bill even within the BJP’s top states (Gujarat and Maharashtra), both manufacturing states which fear a loss of revenue. Tamil Nadu is another holdout. However, the weight of pro-GST states is probably tilting towards the GST, in whatever form it is passed. *Since a bad GST will only bring the NDA more heartburn over the next two years, GST is not something the Congress will lose sleep over. A badly formulated GST suits the Congress’ purposes.*



Congress blackmail will continue: Why Govt has to rework its gameplan - Firstpost

And speedy clearance to projects cannot cleanse the economy of structural flaws that is not the executive decision making we are seeking.Trust me any economist worth his salt will tell you why GST is no reform and how the real pm has been a flop so far



Echo_419 said:


> She better concentrate on the ministry.no major reform in 15 months and counting



Hail Grand master Modiji's wisdom ! YAY



Star Wars said:


> Is there anything they haven't done ?



Doesn'tmatter they can do anything nobody is going after them even 56 inch turned out to be a coward

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I believe he wants to open a boutique of some sorts.


No wonder he is acting like a proper kachha paijama salesman!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> After amit me baadh yahi sabse bada strategist hai BJP ka
> 
> 
> BC don't type lag raha hai
> 
> 
> 
> She better concentrate on the ministry.no major reform in 15 months and counting



Absolutely no reforms,nothing revolutionary or nothing great under her. She should not have been handed the HRD portfolio!
I&B or something minor would have been better..

Same goes for Arun Jaitley.. a LAWYER has been handed over command of the economy,
Our economy is not in a good condition. And Modi ji has left that to a lawyer ; A robust & strong Foreign policy needs a good economy to be consistent & successful. Without that it is a big joke
Arun Shourie would have been a much better choice , he atleast knows what needs to be done.

If not finance, he should have atleast been given HRD.. read his articles & his books, he has a good idea of what's plaguing the system & how strong the commie Left wing bias in it is & how to tackle it.

HE even has ideas on how to reform & make our education system better.

& Venkaiah Naidu's handling of the Smart cities+rural housing scheme will determine whether he will be at the top or the bottom
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Foreign university bill on Smriti table
Add to that no action by Smriti Irani taken on getting foreign Universities in a country where people are desperate for getting a good,quality education, It seems that those old time RSS Ramanujans(from Srinivas Ramanujan) have stopped this bill

One of my mothers friends(a really smart guy from the NUS, he was even part of the CAG in the Indian Elections-2014 which worked for the BJP) was telling my parents to make me write the SATs & apply to NUS, he claimed I had the potential to do well in it & get in a good college(something like that). But my family's financial condition is in dire straits, they really couldn't afford to apply for SAT or send me outside India for an education 

there are many such families like mine, yes even had this bill been passed it would have taken 10 years for a Foreign university to come to India, but atleast in the future families like mine will have a good option within the coutntry itself..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> yes i have read it , infact jaggy is one of my fav columnists in FP however this is an excerpt from another article of his
> 
> 
> 
> Congress blackmail will continue: Why Govt has to rework its gameplan - Firstpost
> 
> And speedy clearance to projects cannot cleanse the economy of structural flaws that is not the executive decision making we are seeking.Trust me any economist worth his salt will tell you why GST is no reform and how the real pm has been a flop so far
> 
> 
> 
> Hail Grand master Modiji's wisdom ! YAY
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn'tmatter they can do anything nobody is going after them even 56 inch turned out to be a coward



I am srsly concerned about her ability to manage such a important ministry



Darmashkian said:


> Absolutely no reforms,nothing revolutionary or nothing great under her. She should not have been handed the HRD portfolio!
> I&B or something minor would have been better..
> 
> Same goes for Arun Jaitley.. a LAWYER has been handed over command of the economy,
> Our economy is not in a good condition. And Modi ji has left that to a lawyer ; A robust & strong Foreign policy needs a good economy to be consistent & successful. Without that it is a big joke
> Arun Shourie would have been a much better choice , he atleast knows what needs to be done.
> 
> If not finance, he should have atleast been given HRD.. read his articles & his books, he has a good idea of what's plaguing the system & how strong the commie Left wing bias in it is & how to tackle it.
> 
> HE even has ideas on how to reform & make our education system better.
> 
> & Venkaiah Naidu's handling of the Smart cities+rural housing scheme will determine whether he will be at the top or the bottom
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Foreign university bill on Smriti table
> Add to that no action by Smriti Irani taken on getting foreign Universities in a country where people are desperate for getting a good,quality education, It seems that those old time RSS Ramanujans(from Srinivas Ramanujan) have stopped this bill
> 
> One of my mothers friends(a really smart guy from the NUS, he was even part of the CAG in the Indian Elections-2014 which worked for the BJP) was telling my parents to make me write the SATs & apply to NUS, he claimed I had the potential to do well in it & get in a good college(something like that). But my family's financial condition is in dire straits, they really couldn't afford to apply for SAT or send me outside India for an education
> 
> there are many such families like mine, yes even had this bill been passed it would have taken 10 years for a Foreign university to come to India, but atleast in the future families like mine will have a good option within the coutntry itself..



Exactly,a critically important HRD ministry has been awarded to a sas-bahu serial wali
Simriti needs to answer,thakur ji maaf nahi karenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645167372245012480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645168610856538112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645169533066608640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645170066443632640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645171673088565248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645172694732918784
@SURYA-1 @satyaprakashppatel @ All biharis, this Elections is NOT Modi vs Nitish-Lalu. This is MOdi vs Lalu, anybody else whether it be Nitish,Sushil,Manjhi,Paswan,the Gandhis is on the sidelines(whether it be on the front seat.middle seat or the back seat).

Remember, even if u like Nitish DON"T VOTE FOR RJD OR CONGRESS.. Vote for JDU if u are fond of Nitish, but NOT A SINGLE VOTE FOR RJD OR THE CONs!! 

Otherwise... Jungle Raj Returns

By the way where is our local forum Lalu-Mulayam supporter?? I remember he was a casteist Yaduvanshi who praised them a lot
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It seems Congress is re-growing in TG.
No to BJP-PDP gov op Twitter: "Madal level protest meets by Congress on farmer suicides got huge response.Even Cong leaders were surprised by the big turnouts"
No to BJP-PDP gov op Twitter: "Big crowds turned up even in Adilabad where Cong has not been strong.Seems honeymoon period of TS is nearing its end"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Manohar Parrikar adopts village in Rahul Gandhi’s Parliamentary constituency | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> *Manohar Parrikar adopts village in Rahul Gandhi’s Parliamentary constituency*
> *Parrikar adopted the Amethi village under Pradhan Mantri Adarsh Gram Yojna.*
> 
> Comments (0)
> 
> 
> Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar
> *Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar has adopted Barauliya village in Amethi, the Parliamentary constituency of Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi, under Pradhan Mantri Adarsh Gram Yojna.*
> 
> *The minister has adopted the village in Gauriganj assembly segment which falls under Amethi Parliamentary constituency,* BJP district unit president Durgesh Tiwari said.
> 
> Former Goa Chief Minister Parrikar is also a Rajya Sabha member from Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> Interestingly, HRD Minister Smriti Irani, who unsuccessfully contested against Rahul Gandhi, has maintained an active relationship with the constituency with her regular visits.
> 
> *She is scheduled to visit Amethi again on September 20 to distribute 50,000 fruit-bearing trees among the villagers.*
> 
> Before this, she had distributed first installment of the life insurance to 25,000 women from different assembly segments.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Rahul Gandhi should be very scared.. A pro-active ,pro-vikas Modi sarkar+Smriti Irani increasing her reputation in Amethi+ Parrikar also coming to Amethi. He could seriously end up losing Amethi next time
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @magudi You are from IIM!! Wow!! I didn't know that before.. Can u tell us which campus you are from?
> 
> & are u from IIT too??#justasking



Currently doing EPGP from IIMB and no not an IITian did my grads long time ago from NIT Raipur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> yes i have read it , infact jaggy is one of my fav columnists in FP however this is an excerpt from another article of his



My point is that you and several others were trying to push a perception that no reforms were going on at all. My post was a reply to that..



magudi said:


> Congress blackmail will continue: Why Govt has to rework its gameplan - Firstpost
> And speedy clearance to projects cannot cleanse the economy of structural flaws that is not the executive decision making we are seeking.Trust me any economist worth his salt will tell you why GST is no reform and how the real pm has been a flop so far



As for GST, was the GST bill passed by Lok Sabha in May 2015 diluted ? 



magudi said:


> Hail Grand master Modiji's wisdom ! YAY



Agree, Smriti has been dissapointing



magudi said:


> Doesn'tmatter they can do anything nobody is going after them even 56 inch turned out to be a coward



BHai tu itna kyu ro raha hai aajkal ?? NH case is open, FIR is going to be filed and Money laundering case on Damaad's company has been issued. I don't get what the problem is unless its your usual attempts at trolling


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> Currently doing EPGP from IIMB and no not an IITian did my grads long time ago from NIT Raipur


IIM-Bengaluru..

Congratulations,  you & my father have something in common - you both went to a good engineering college & then got in the same institute,though my father did a different course- I think it was in marketing....

EDIT 1:- TBH knowing my father I shouldn't exactly say congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

@Darmashkian Have faith in Biharies , who desperately wants development and much needed funds required for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

Darmashkian said:


> Absolutely no reforms,nothing revolutionary or nothing great under her. She should not have been handed the HRD portfolio!
> I&B or something minor would have been better..
> 
> Same goes for Arun Jaitley.. a LAWYER has been handed over command of the economy,
> Our economy is not in a good condition. And Modi ji has left that to a lawyer ; A robust & strong Foreign policy needs a good economy to be consistent & successful. Without that it is a big joke
> Arun Shourie would have been a much better choice , he atleast knows what needs to be done.
> 
> If not finance, he should have atleast been given HRD.. read his articles & his books, he has a good idea of what's plaguing the system & how strong the commie Left wing bias in it is & how to tackle it.
> 
> HE even has ideas on how to reform & make our education system better.
> 
> & Venkaiah Naidu's handling of the Smart cities+rural housing scheme will determine whether he will be at the top or the bottom
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Foreign university bill on Smriti table
> Add to that no action by Smriti Irani taken on getting foreign Universities in a country where people are desperate for getting a good,quality education, It seems that those old time RSS Ramanujans(from Srinivas Ramanujan) have stopped this bill
> 
> One of my mothers friends(a really smart guy from the NUS, he was even part of the CAG in the Indian Elections-2014 which worked for the BJP) was telling my parents to make me write the SATs & apply to NUS, he claimed I had the potential to do well in it & get in a good college(something like that). But my family's financial condition is in dire straits, they really couldn't afford to apply for SAT or send me outside India for an education
> 
> there are many such families like mine, yes even had this bill been passed it would have taken 10 years for a Foreign university to come to India, but atleast in the future families like mine will have a good option within the coutntry itself..



She is focusing on BASIC education first, which is the right thing to do. 

Smriti Irani silently reforms Teacher Education - Niti Exclusive


Regarding introducing Foreign Universities in India, they key question to be asked is WHAT will they bring into India ? 

They ONLY bring their Brand Name. The education will be provided by the Money Indian students pay and the quality of education will be again determined by the amount of Fees the Indian student pays. It is No different from HLL or P&G. 

Entry of foreign universities is due to ageing population in their own country. With increased restrictions on immigration, fewer employment opportunities and escalation of racial abuse in countries like Australia and the UK, the foreign universities are finding it difficult to get international students. Hence, they are now trying to shift the campus to where the students (the market is) are available. 

How will Land acquisition for foreign universities take place ? Who will own the land ? 

They also have unfair advantage by having access to cheap funds at 2% interest rates. Indians who want to start quality universities get access to funds at 14% to 20% interest rates. 

How can we ensure level playing field ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Prajapati said:


> She is focusing on BASIC education first, which is the right thing to do.
> 
> Smriti Irani silently reforms Teacher Education - Niti Exclusive
> 
> 
> Regarding introducing Foreign Universities in India, they key question to be asked is WHAT will they bring into India ?
> 
> They ONLY bring their Brand Name. The education will be provided by the Money Indian students pay and the quality of education will be again determined by the amount of Fees the Indian student pays. It is No different from HLL or P&G.
> 
> Entry of foreign universities is due to ageing population in their own country. With increased restrictions on immigration, fewer employment opportunities and escalation of racial abuse in countries like Australia and the UK, the foreign universities are finding it difficult to get international students. Hence, they are now trying to shift the campus to where the students (the market is) are available.
> 
> How will Land acquisition for foreign universities take place ? Who will own the land ?
> 
> They also have unfair advantage by having access to cheap funds at 2% interest rates. Indians who want to start quality universities get access to funds at 14% to 20% interest rates.
> 
> How can we ensure level playing field ?




There is so much misinformation being spread, think i will need to keep a list of things each ministry has done to counter it....


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> As for GST, was the GST bill passed by Lok Sabha in May 2015 diluted ?



Yes ,If you want to know more here's another one from jaggy himself : Congress effort to trip Jaitley on GST bill may actually help improve it

And am not talking about NH , none of looters have been shown their place by the government


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Yes ,If you want to know more here's another one from jaggy himself : Congress effort to trip Jaitley on GST bill may actually help improve it
> 
> And am not talking about NH , none of looters have been shown their place by the government



ITs not going to happen in one year. 60 years of rule by the congress govt. has created moles everywhere within the govt. Cases are going on in Ambulance Scam , now NH and then against Vadra. You are expecting the impossible. Uprooting the Lutyans legacy in the govt. will take some time. Atleast 5 - 10 years . What you are expecting is IMPOSSIBLE, Did you expect congress party to be behind bars within an year ?


As for GST, once GST is passed in RajyaSabha, does it needs acceptance from both houses to amend the bill itself ?


----------



## Darmashkian

National education policy to be prepared with opinion of all: Smriti Irani | Zee News
*National education policy to be prepared with opinion of all: Smriti Irani*
*Union Human Resource Development Minister Smriti Irani has said a joint effort has been initiated from the national to the grassroots level to obtain opinion to formulate a national education policy.*







Agartala: Union Human Resource Development Minister Smriti Irani has said a joint effort has been initiated from the national to the grassroots level to obtain opinion to formulate a national education policy.

"T*his is for the first time citizen of India at large from national to grassroots level would give their opinion in preparing the national education policy. The draft of the policy would be ready by December*," Irani told reporters on Friday night after meeting Tripura Chief Minister Manik Sarkar.

She said: "The first regional meeting covering all the eight northeastern states held in Agartala Friday. The education ministers and representatives of these states gave their views on the proposed national education policy."

The minister, who left for Delhi on Saturday, said the gram panchayat level to district, state to national level consultation on the education policy already begun across the country and the response was very enlightening.

On Friday, addressing the students and teachers of the National Institute of Technology (NIT), Agartala, she said *to obtain experiences and expertise by the IIT and NIT students from world famous scientist, academician and technical experts, the MHRD has recently launched a scheme `GIAN`* (Global Initiative of Academic Network).

She asked the institute to provide a list of foreign experts, who can be invited.

"The travel and other cost of the guest expert would be borne by my ministry and the deliberations would be video recorded for future use by the students," she announced.

Irani also asked the all concerned to share experience among the students of various NITs and IITs of the country and requested the NIT students to share their experience, knowledge and inventions with the people living adjoining the villages of their institute.

*She also announced that a web portal "e-soudh-sindhu" would be launched by January next year and over 90,000 e-books and 10,000 journals of across the world would be available in the plat form.*

The minister accompanied by HRD Secretary V.S. Oberoi (Higher Education) and S.C. Khuntia (School Education) held a meeting here on Friday with the education ministers of the northeast states to discuss the proposed national education policy.

*Tripura Education Minister Tapan Chakraborty said the Friday`s meeting was held as the follow up meeting of the 63rd meeting of the Central Advisory Board of Education (CABE) that was held in New Delhi on August 19.

He told reporters that in the CABE meeting, most northeast states wanted to remove the `no-detention policy` at the elementary school level (up to class 8).

Chakraborty said: "The eight northeast states along with most states of the country are not only against the `no-detention policy` but are also in an awkward position due to the lack of trained teachers even though the Right to Education Act (RTE), 2009, made this mandatory."*

The minister said the Left Front government strongly supported the plan for a new education policy, a process initiated by the Bharatiya Janata Party-led National Democratic Alliance government.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Smriti Irani's HRD ministry has come to agreement with global scholars to teach in India - The Economic Times

@magudi @Echo_419
Well atleast she is doing something(atleast on paper) despite doing nothing great till now, they should add all the lectures given by those under GIAN to the NPTEL database to be used by students all over India,

Though I stand by what I said, she is not a good minister & should be shifted to I&B

let's hope that the education policy coming out in December turns out to be good

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> National education policy to be prepared with opinion of all: Smriti Irani | Zee News
> *National education policy to be prepared with opinion of all: Smriti Irani*
> *Union Human Resource Development Minister Smriti Irani has said a joint effort has been initiated from the national to the grassroots level to obtain opinion to formulate a national education policy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agartala: Union Human Resource Development Minister Smriti Irani has said a joint effort has been initiated from the national to the grassroots level to obtain opinion to formulate a national education policy.
> 
> "T*his is for the first time citizen of India at large from national to grassroots level would give their opinion in preparing the national education policy. The draft of the policy would be ready by December*," Irani told reporters on Friday night after meeting Tripura Chief Minister Manik Sarkar.
> 
> She said: "The first regional meeting covering all the eight northeastern states held in Agartala Friday. The education ministers and representatives of these states gave their views on the proposed national education policy."
> 
> The minister, who left for Delhi on Saturday, said the gram panchayat level to district, state to national level consultation on the education policy already begun across the country and the response was very enlightening.
> 
> On Friday, addressing the students and teachers of the National Institute of Technology (NIT), Agartala, she said *to obtain experiences and expertise by the IIT and NIT students from world famous scientist, academician and technical experts, the MHRD has recently launched a scheme `GIAN`* (Global Initiative of Academic Network).
> 
> She asked the institute to provide a list of foreign experts, who can be invited.
> 
> "The travel and other cost of the guest expert would be borne by my ministry and the deliberations would be video recorded for future use by the students," she announced.
> 
> Irani also asked the all concerned to share experience among the students of various NITs and IITs of the country and requested the NIT students to share their experience, knowledge and inventions with the people living adjoining the villages of their institute.
> 
> *She also announced that a web portal "e-soudh-sindhu" would be launched by January next year and over 90,000 e-books and 10,000 journals of across the world would be available in the plat form.*
> 
> The minister accompanied by HRD Secretary V.S. Oberoi (Higher Education) and S.C. Khuntia (School Education) held a meeting here on Friday with the education ministers of the northeast states to discuss the proposed national education policy.
> 
> *Tripura Education Minister Tapan Chakraborty said the Friday`s meeting was held as the follow up meeting of the 63rd meeting of the Central Advisory Board of Education (CABE) that was held in New Delhi on August 19.
> 
> He told reporters that in the CABE meeting, most northeast states wanted to remove the `no-detention policy` at the elementary school level (up to class 8).
> 
> Chakraborty said: "The eight northeast states along with most states of the country are not only against the `no-detention policy` but are also in an awkward position due to the lack of trained teachers even though the Right to Education Act (RTE), 2009, made this mandatory."*
> 
> The minister said the Left Front government strongly supported the plan for a new education policy, a process initiated by the Bharatiya Janata Party-led National Democratic Alliance government.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Smriti Irani's HRD ministry has come to agreement with global scholars to teach in India - The Economic Times
> 
> @magudi @Echo_419
> Well atleast she is doing something(atleast on paper) despite doing nothing great till now, they should add all the lectures given by those under GIAN to the NPTEL database to be used by students all over India,
> 
> let's hope that the education policy coming out in December turns out to be good



The education policy coming out in the end of the year is old news, The news actually came early last year when Smriti announced it.


----------



## magudi

SURYA-1 said:


> @Darmashkian Have faith in Biharies , who desperately wants development and much needed funds required for it.



To be brutally honest i don't trust Biharis  fact is i don't even trust Modi and the team of lame duck allies he is rooting for but i do trust SANGH

Watch this @ 17:49 :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> The education policy coming out in the end of the year is old news, The news actually came early last year when Smriti announced it.


The date this article came out is ion 19th Sept., 2015.

Thus we can assume that perhaps a new policy must be coming out if what u say is true


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> To be brutally honest i don't trust Biharis  fact is i don't even trust Modi and team of lame duck allies he is rooting for but i do trust SANGH
> 
> Watch this @ 17:49 :



Naaa, BJP has around 53% of the vote share while RJD-JDU combine has 40-42%. They will loose Bihar.



Darmashkian said:


> The date this article came out is ion 19th Sept., 2015.
> 
> Thus we can assume that perhaps a new policy must be coming out if what u say is true



NDA government's new education policy to come out by 2015: Smriti Irani - timesofindia-economictimes

VARANASI: The NDA government was framing a neweducation policy to remove existing loopholes and give maximum and easy access to better education to all sections of the society, Union HRD Minister Smriti Iranisaid today.

The new policy, she said, is expected to come out next year.

"*We want to remove the maximum loopholes from the existing education policies, and will come up with a newly framed one for giving maximum and easy access to education to common people.*





"*The new education policy of the NDA government is expected to come out next year*, for which the suggestions would be sought from grass root level," she said.

The Minister said past *education policies were framed by very few people called as experts, consisting mostly of educationists, academicians and bureaucrats.*

"Such policies were least associated with common man living in far off villages, and mattered less to rural people. In the new education policy, *our aim is to specifically target those students who are living in villages and could not continue their education due to lack of exposure and unavailability of resources. They should get maximum benefit,*" Irani said.

The HRD minister was here to inaugurate a national seminar at Mahatma Gandhi Kashi Vidyapeeth today.

Stressing that providing better future to youngsters was her government's top priority, she said, after so many years a government was formed at the Centre with absolute majority, as young, mostly in the age group of 30, voted for lotus.

Irani said girl students should be encouraged to take up technical education, where their number was less, despite the fact that their performance in board exams was better than that of boys.

Some Banaras Hindu University student held protest demanding restoration of students union in BHU.

They held protest against the HRD minister here outside the venue and carried postcards, questioning why government was patronizings RSS in BHU and Mahatma Gandhi Kashi Vidyapeeth.

They also carried postcards, questioning why government was patronising RSS in BHU and Mahatma Gandhi Kashi Vidyapeeth.


-----------------------------------------------
Lets hope it does, i have been waiting for it for time immamorial. Besides I doubt Smriti is handling education, she probably is just a puppet...


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> To be brutally honest i don't trust Biharis  fact is i don't even trust Modi and team of lame duck allies he is rooting for but i do trust SANGH
> 
> Watch this @ 17:49 :


@magudi they are doing the same for Ashoka Maurya in Bihar to get votes
Caste-ing Ashoka in Bihar - TOI Blogs

_The Rashtravadi Kushwaha Parishad, which is aligned with BJP, has held several commemoration functions in Bihar since last year, arguing that both Chandragupta Maurya and Ashoka were Kushwahas and therefore ancestors of present-day Bihari Kushwahas or Koeris who make up about 9% of voters. State BJP leaders like Sushil Kumar Modi have publicly argued in these ceremonies that if voted to power, their party would restore the glory that Kushwahas supposedly enjoyed during the Mauryan empire._

Parties fight over Ashoka in poll-bound Bihar - The Times of India
_I*n their bid to woo the agricultural Kushwahas (Koeris) — a dominant OBC community that accounts for about nine per cent of the total voters in the state — the opponents are using the iconic Emperor Ashoka to their advantage. Each side wants to bask in the Maurya royal's reflected glory and have even attributed an imaginary face and caste to him in the process.*

*While BJP declared Ashoka to be a Kushwaha OBC in Patna recently, on Monday,* the Union telecom minister released a stamp featuring a photograph of the emperor at a function held in Patna.

However, according to historians, there is no recorded image or caste information of the erstwhile Magadh king. Talking to TOI on Monday, former HoD of history at Patna University Rajeshwar Prasad Singh said there was no authentic picture of the emperor in any historical records and that the government should not have taken just any 'imaginary' picture and put it on the stamp. "To the best of my knowledge, no authentic photo of Emperor Ashoka is available anywhere," he said, adding the image on the stamp must be based on people's perception of Ashoka's face as shown in TV serials._
_------------------------------------------------------------------------------
& I thought Buddhists had no caste.



Star Wars said:


> Naaa, BJP has around 53% of the vote share while RJD-JDU combine has 40-42%. They will loose Bihar.
> 
> 
> 
> NDA government's new education policy to come out by 2015: Smriti Irani - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> Lets hope it does, i have been waiting for it for time immamorial. Besides I doubt Smriti is handling education, she probably is just a puppet...


If she is a puppet of the RSS, it is both good & bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> National education policy to be prepared with opinion of all: Smriti Irani | Zee News
> *National education policy to be prepared with opinion of all: Smriti Irani*
> *Union Human Resource Development Minister Smriti Irani has said a joint effort has been initiated from the national to the grassroots level to obtain opinion to formulate a national education policy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agartala: Union Human Resource Development Minister Smriti Irani has said a joint effort has been initiated from the national to the grassroots level to obtain opinion to formulate a national education policy.
> 
> "T*his is for the first time citizen of India at large from national to grassroots level would give their opinion in preparing the national education policy. The draft of the policy would be ready by December*," Irani told reporters on Friday night after meeting Tripura Chief Minister Manik Sarkar.
> 
> She said: "The first regional meeting covering all the eight northeastern states held in Agartala Friday. The education ministers and representatives of these states gave their views on the proposed national education policy."
> 
> The minister, who left for Delhi on Saturday, said the gram panchayat level to district, state to national level consultation on the education policy already begun across the country and the response was very enlightening.
> 
> On Friday, addressing the students and teachers of the National Institute of Technology (NIT), Agartala, she said *to obtain experiences and expertise by the IIT and NIT students from world famous scientist, academician and technical experts, the MHRD has recently launched a scheme `GIAN`* (Global Initiative of Academic Network).
> 
> She asked the institute to provide a list of foreign experts, who can be invited.
> 
> "The travel and other cost of the guest expert would be borne by my ministry and the deliberations would be video recorded for future use by the students," she announced.
> 
> Irani also asked the all concerned to share experience among the students of various NITs and IITs of the country and requested the NIT students to share their experience, knowledge and inventions with the people living adjoining the villages of their institute.
> 
> *She also announced that a web portal "e-soudh-sindhu" would be launched by January next year and over 90,000 e-books and 10,000 journals of across the world would be available in the plat form.*
> 
> The minister accompanied by HRD Secretary V.S. Oberoi (Higher Education) and S.C. Khuntia (School Education) held a meeting here on Friday with the education ministers of the northeast states to discuss the proposed national education policy.
> 
> *Tripura Education Minister Tapan Chakraborty said the Friday`s meeting was held as the follow up meeting of the 63rd meeting of the Central Advisory Board of Education (CABE) that was held in New Delhi on August 19.
> 
> He told reporters that in the CABE meeting, most northeast states wanted to remove the `no-detention policy` at the elementary school level (up to class 8).
> 
> Chakraborty said: "The eight northeast states along with most states of the country are not only against the `no-detention policy` but are also in an awkward position due to the lack of trained teachers even though the Right to Education Act (RTE), 2009, made this mandatory."*
> 
> The minister said the Left Front government strongly supported the plan for a new education policy, a process initiated by the Bharatiya Janata Party-led National Democratic Alliance government.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Smriti Irani's HRD ministry has come to agreement with global scholars to teach in India - The Economic Times
> 
> @magudi @Echo_419
> Well atleast she is doing something(atleast on paper) despite doing nothing great till now, they should add all the lectures given by those under GIAN to the NPTEL database to be used by students all over India,
> 
> Though I stand by what I said, she is not a good minister & should be shifted to I&B
> 
> let's hope that the education policy coming out in December turns out to be good




She hasn't even moved a finger against the f**kin RTE yet,it's a colossal mess that we hoped BJP would sort out as soon as they are in power



Darmashkian said:


> @magudi they are doing the same for Ashoka Maurya in Bihar to get votes
> Caste-ing Ashoka in Bihar - TOI Blogs
> 
> _The Rashtravadi Kushwaha Parishad, which is aligned with BJP, has held several commemoration functions in Bihar since last year, arguing that both Chandragupta Maurya and Ashoka were Kushwahas and therefore ancestors of present-day Bihari Kushwahas or Koeris who make up about 9% of voters. State BJP leaders like Sushil Kumar Modi have publicly argued in these ceremonies that if voted to power, their party would restore the glory that Kushwahas supposedly enjoyed during the Mauryan empire._
> 
> Parties fight over Ashoka in poll-bound Bihar - The Times of India
> _I*n their bid to woo the agricultural Kushwahas (Koeris) — a dominant OBC community that accounts for about nine per cent of the total voters in the state — the opponents are using the iconic Emperor Ashoka to their advantage. Each side wants to bask in the Maurya royal's reflected glory and have even attributed an imaginary face and caste to him in the process.*
> 
> *While BJP declared Ashoka to be a Kushwaha OBC in Patna recently, on Monday,* the Union telecom minister released a stamp featuring a photograph of the emperor at a function held in Patna.
> 
> However, according to historians, there is no recorded image or caste information of the erstwhile Magadh king. Talking to TOI on Monday, former HoD of history at Patna University Rajeshwar Prasad Singh said there was no authentic picture of the emperor in any historical records and that the government should not have taken just any 'imaginary' picture and put it on the stamp. "To the best of my knowledge, no authentic photo of Emperor Ashoka is available anywhere," he said, adding the image on the stamp must be based on people's perception of Ashoka's face as shown in TV serials._
> _------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> & I thought Buddhists had no caste.
> 
> 
> If she is a puppet of the RSS, it is both good & bad.



They are doing it even in NE , it's been a great success with tribals espeacially in Arunachal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Watch this @ 17:49 :



I am glad Krishna himself is rooting for BJP


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> ITs not going to happen in one year. 60 years of rule by the congress govt. has created moles everywhere within the govt. Cases are going on in Ambulance Scam , now NH and then against Vadra. You are expecting the impossible. Uprooting the Lutyans legacy in the govt. will take some time. Atleast 5 - 10 years . What you are expecting is IMPOSSIBLE, Did you expect congress party to be behind bars within an year ?
> 
> 
> As for GST, once GST is passed in RajyaSabha, does it needs acceptance from both houses to amend the bill itself ?




OK let's wait 5 years to see how many end up in jail .


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> If she is a puppet of the RSS, it is both good & bad.



When ministries were announced there was a perception among several commentators that Smriti was just a front figure for Modi or another RSS Ideologue.



magudi said:


> OK let's wait 5 years to see how many end up in jail .



ok 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645224765033086980

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645231748385628160
Minaz Merchent also claimed NDA would win 53% of the vote share


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645201255716012033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645202023776915456

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> She hasn't even moved a finger against the f**kin RTE yet,it's a colossal mess that we hoped BJP would sort out as soon as they are in power
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing it even in NE , it's been a great success with tribals espeacially in Arunachal


Yep, I forgot to mention that ridiculous bill. thanks for reminding, & could u give some link regarding it's success among tribals & in Arunachal..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645254677211164672& all this while they wanted an apology for the 2002 Gujarat Riots

While Modi is working overtime to bring global investors, Karnataka govt is working overtime to chase them away. Good job Siddaramaiah Keep it up! Throw these bloody greedy filthy rich capitalist imperialist terrorists out of India






& here is another gem from the genius in the above pic in his Bihar rally:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645172910554918912Does he have any idea what he is talking about? Kya saaf kapde pehna galat hai(Is it wrong to wear clean clothes) & has he ever worn a dhoti/panchi/lungi/veshti even once in his life??

Amarinder singh takes on RG's methods, I think he is the highest ranked leader till now who has done so. @Echo_419

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645228004654747653
@Juggernautjatt @Prometheus Will u vote for Amarinder Singh if he forms a new party in Punjab??

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Regarding dynastic politics in Bihar. If Manjhi & Paswan are fielding so many of heir relatives(Kushwaha too may), then the BJP can no longer play the dynastic politics card against Lalu to divide the Yadav votes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645226589333139458

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645226738583240705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645227312234020864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Punjab ka kya hoga !!!  AAP v/s Akali Dal v/s Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> National education policy to be prepared with opinion of all: Smriti Irani | Zee News
> *National education policy to be prepared with opinion of all: Smriti Irani*
> *Union Human Resource Development Minister Smriti Irani has said a joint effort has been initiated from the national to the grassroots level to obtain opinion to formulate a national education policy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agartala: Union Human Resource Development Minister Smriti Irani has said a joint effort has been initiated from the national to the grassroots level to obtain opinion to formulate a national education policy.
> 
> "T*his is for the first time citizen of India at large from national to grassroots level would give their opinion in preparing the national education policy. The draft of the policy would be ready by December*," Irani told reporters on Friday night after meeting Tripura Chief Minister Manik Sarkar.
> 
> She said: "The first regional meeting covering all the eight northeastern states held in Agartala Friday. The education ministers and representatives of these states gave their views on the proposed national education policy."
> 
> The minister, who left for Delhi on Saturday, said the gram panchayat level to district, state to national level consultation on the education policy already begun across the country and the response was very enlightening.
> 
> On Friday, addressing the students and teachers of the National Institute of Technology (NIT), Agartala, she said *to obtain experiences and expertise by the IIT and NIT students from world famous scientist, academician and technical experts, the MHRD has recently launched a scheme `GIAN`* (Global Initiative of Academic Network).
> 
> She asked the institute to provide a list of foreign experts, who can be invited.
> 
> "The travel and other cost of the guest expert would be borne by my ministry and the deliberations would be video recorded for future use by the students," she announced.
> 
> Irani also asked the all concerned to share experience among the students of various NITs and IITs of the country and requested the NIT students to share their experience, knowledge and inventions with the people living adjoining the villages of their institute.
> 
> *She also announced that a web portal "e-soudh-sindhu" would be launched by January next year and over 90,000 e-books and 10,000 journals of across the world would be available in the plat form.*
> 
> The minister accompanied by HRD Secretary V.S. Oberoi (Higher Education) and S.C. Khuntia (School Education) held a meeting here on Friday with the education ministers of the northeast states to discuss the proposed national education policy.
> 
> *Tripura Education Minister Tapan Chakraborty said the Friday`s meeting was held as the follow up meeting of the 63rd meeting of the Central Advisory Board of Education (CABE) that was held in New Delhi on August 19.
> 
> He told reporters that in the CABE meeting, most northeast states wanted to remove the `no-detention policy` at the elementary school level (up to class 8).
> 
> Chakraborty said: "The eight northeast states along with most states of the country are not only against the `no-detention policy` but are also in an awkward position due to the lack of trained teachers even though the Right to Education Act (RTE), 2009, made this mandatory."*
> 
> The minister said the Left Front government strongly supported the plan for a new education policy, a process initiated by the Bharatiya Janata Party-led National Democratic Alliance government.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Smriti Irani's HRD ministry has come to agreement with global scholars to teach in India - The Economic Times
> 
> @magudi @Echo_419
> Well atleast she is doing something(atleast on paper) despite doing nothing great till now, they should add all the lectures given by those under GIAN to the NPTEL database to be used by students all over India,
> 
> Though I stand by what I said, she is not a good minister & should be shifted to I&B
> 
> let's hope that the education policy coming out in December turns out to be good



This is satisfactory at best,I voted for excellent.anyways any news on boosting R&D budget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> I find it weird that he comes here 1 and half months before Nov. Predicting doom of the economy. Rajan had predicted the 2008 crash long before it happened. and this guy Hates Rajan...



Swami had predicted Indian economy in a tailspin long before 2014 elections. It is not something new he is talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> This is satisfactory at best,I voted for excellent.anyways any news on boosting R&D budget


Nothing much on the R&D budget till now or on increasing the researcher's stipend in the IITs & NITs & other institutes

Smriti Irani ups NTSE Scholarships to 2000
_she also directed NCERT to publish online all the new research work in teachers’ education._
_---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Prajapati @Star Wars I think you are right in the fact that she could be a puppet/similar to a puppet.
She is taking a lot of advice/instructions from RSS & RSS supported academics & think-tanks

Smriti Irani holds hush-hush meeting with RSS chief Bhagwat - The Times of India
_Union human resources development minister Smriti Irani air-dashed to the city on Wednesday morning for a special meeting with Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh chief Mohan Bhagwat at his Mahal headquarters.

The two-hour meeting from 9.30am was a total hush-hush affair. Even the local police, government protocol department as well as the city party machinery were not kept in the loop. The minister, who is in thick of several controversies in recent past, managed to keep even the media at bay._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Rahul Gandhi dubs PM Modi as 'feku' at Bihar's Champaran rally - The Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> Rahul Gandhi dubs PM Modi as 'feku' at Bihar's Champaran rally - The Times of India



The guys vocabulary is seriously limited...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645172910554918912

Can anyone decode this nonsense ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Nothing much on the R&D budget till now or on increasing the researcher's stipend in the IITs & NITs & other institutes
> 
> Smriti Irani ups NTSE Scholarships to 2000
> _she also directed NCERT to publish online all the new research work in teachers’ education._
> _---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Prajapati @Star Wars I think you are right in the fact that she could be a puppet/similar to a puppet.
> She is taking a lot of advice/instructions from RSS & RSS supported academics & think-tanks
> 
> Smriti Irani holds hush-hush meeting with RSS chief Bhagwat - The Times of India
> _Union human resources development minister Smriti Irani air-dashed to the city on Wednesday morning for a special meeting with Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh chief Mohan Bhagwat at his Mahal headquarters.
> 
> The two-hour meeting from 9.30am was a total hush-hush affair. Even the local police, government protocol department as well as the city party machinery were not kept in the loop. The minister, who is in thick of several controversies in recent past, managed to keep even the media at bay._



Don't give a damm if she is a puppet or not,we need results



Darmashkian said:


> Nothing much on the R&D budget till now or on increasing the researcher's stipend in the IITs & NITs & other institutes
> 
> Smriti Irani ups NTSE Scholarships to 2000
> _she also directed NCERT to publish online all the new research work in teachers’ education._
> _---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Prajapati @Star Wars I think you are right in the fact that she could be a puppet/similar to a puppet.
> She is taking a lot of advice/instructions from RSS & RSS supported academics & think-tanks
> 
> Smriti Irani holds hush-hush meeting with RSS chief Bhagwat - The Times of India
> _Union human resources development minister Smriti Irani air-dashed to the city on Wednesday morning for a special meeting with Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh chief Mohan Bhagwat at his Mahal headquarters.
> 
> The two-hour meeting from 9.30am was a total hush-hush affair. Even the local police, government protocol department as well as the city party machinery were not kept in the loop. The minister, who is in thick of several controversies in recent past, managed to keep even the media at bay._



Also what is wrong with RTE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Yep, I forgot to mention that ridiculous bill. thanks for reminding, & could u give some link regarding it's success among tribals & in Arunachal..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645254677211164672& all this while they wanted an apology for the 2002 Gujarat Riots
> 
> While Modi is working overtime to bring global investors, Karnataka govt is working overtime to chase them away. Good job Siddaramaiah Keep it up! Throw these bloody greedy filthy rich capitalist imperialist terrorists out of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & here is another gem from the genius in the above pic in his Bihar rally:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645172910554918912Does he have any idea what he is talking about? Kya saaf kapde pehna galat hai(Is it wrong to wear clean clothes) & has he ever worn a dhoti/panchi/lungi/veshti even once in his life??
> 
> Amarinder singh takes on RG's methods, I think he is the highest ranked leader till now who has done so. @Echo_419
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645228004654747653
> @Juggernautjatt @Prometheus Will u vote for Amarinder Singh if he forms a new party in Punjab??
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Regarding dynastic politics in Bihar. If Manjhi & Paswan are fielding so many of heir relatives(Kushwaha too may), then the BJP can no longer play the dynastic politics card against Lalu to divide the Yadav votes
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645226589333139458
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645226738583240705
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645227312234020864




RSS turns Arunachal tribals towards Hinduism | The Arunachal Times



Echo_419 said:


> Also what is wrong with RTE



For starters it has led to the closure of hundreds of schools and then there;s unbashed discrimination against schools owned by majority community.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> Don't give a damm if she is a puppet or not,we need results
> 
> 
> 
> Also what is wrong with RTE


@Mike_Brando @levina @Nair saab
What's wrong with RTE?? A LOT is wrong with that bill, that bill is responsible for the closing of many good private schools on foolish grounds !! Add to that the bill is pro-minority & anti-majority in the nature that it doesn't apply to minority institutions.

Those shameless fellows weren't satisfied with looting India & not improving it's pathetic education system, instead they sought to make it's education system worse(under Kapil Sibal) & hurt( it+good private schools in the country) as much as they could. THis bill does that(practically not theoretically)

Check this guy's tweets to find out WHAT is wrong with RTE, he illustrates everything wrong with that bill & how wrong that bill is. He even had a one on one with the HRD min. herself on RTE & other educational issues after receiving an invite through twitter: -
Reality Check India (@realitycheckind) | Twitter

Here is his blog:-
Reality Check India | Your daily 5ml shot of RealityCheck I.V.

Some links on why this bill is bad:-

The limitations of the Right to Education - Livemint
Right to Education India: A good idea killed by bad politics of our socialist past
Right to Education Act threatens education - timesofindia-economictimes
An education act with more wrongs than rights - The Hindu
The Wrongs In The Right To Education: Noyonika Bose | Kafila
RTE “Good Intention but a Very BAD IDEA!!!!!” | Brain Sick Thoughts
By Stifling Private Schools, Has RTE Deviated From Its Course? -
Here's why Right to Education Act needs to be amended: Ashwin Mahesh - Citizen Matters, Bangalore News
Rajasthan Assembly clears bill to amend Right to Education Act : News


As you would say @Echo_419 :-_ Bloody Communists _after you read more carefully about the bill

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> The guys vocabulary is seriously limited...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645172910554918912
> 
> Can anyone decode this nonsense ?


This is what congressis wants to impose on us...a complete & certified moron. Sometimes it makes me wonder if this guy suffers from cerebral palsy. Some sort of brain malfunction is quite evident as this guy keeps repeating the same stuff over & again for the past year...& at every possible place & on every possible occasion, whether it fits that event or not!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Dalit Diva from US of A rises up to fight Evil Modi. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645207713392238592


----------



## Bang Galore

JanjaWeed said:


> This is what congressis wants to impose on us...a complete & certified moron. Sometimes it makes me wonder if this guy suffers from cerebral palsy. Some sort of brain malfunction is quite evident as this guy keeps repeating the same stuff over & again for the past year...& at every possible place & on every possible occasion, whether it fits that event or not!



This guy scares me like almost no one in the Congress does. He is nuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

a bright example of Indian Secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> This guy scares me like almost no one in the Congress does. He is nuts.


Either Congress is allowing this self destruction willingly or they are completely blind to the fact that general public is capable of independent thinking & making judgements. To be honest..I'm glad in a way Congress still keeps propping up RG despite the fact that he is destined to flop. Then again..its quite normal to get irritated every time this guy opens his mouth, I suppose!


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> Dalit Diva from US of A rises up to fight Evil Modi.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645207713392238592



These people are crazy lol, seems like they are trying to become popular through bashing Modi, hope the people on twitter dont oblige. She is a part of that banned dalit nation site.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Fifth column: American academia strikes | The Indian Express

If Silicon Valley welcomes the Prime Minister when he travels there during his visit to the United States, that begins next week, it will be against the advice of the finest academics in America. As faculty who ‘engage South Asia’ in their teaching and research, they have warned against the ‘uncritical fanfare’ that Narendra Modi’s imminent visit has generated. In ominous tones they warn that Modi’s Digital India initiative is almost certainly going to be used by the Prime Minister for spying on his critics. And that Silicon Valley’s technology entrepreneurs could be violating their own codes of corporate responsibility by doing business with a government that has demonstrated its ‘disregard for human rights and civil liberties, as well as the autonomy of educational and cultural institutions’.

What intrigued me when I read the statement that these self-appointed sentinels issued is how, in the lofty realms of American academia, they know so much more about what is happening in India than we do. Where are these abuses of human rights? Where have civil liberties been curtailed? Where are the ‘well-publicised’ episodes of censorship? The violations of religious freedom? The ‘steady impingement’ on the independence of the judiciary? The picture of India that these worthy intellectuals paint is of a country that is not very different to North Korea or the ISIS caliphate, and I find this deeply offensive.

As someone who makes a living out of political commentary, I am appalled by the lack of faith these giants of American academia exhibit in India’s institutions of democracy. Do they seriously believe that it has been possible for Narendra Modi to diminish all of them in one year? And to have done this so sneakily that nobody has noticed?
Nobody except a handful of NGOs whose foreign funding is being questioned by the government. If I were advising the Prime Minister, I would tell him to let them be, because why give them the chance to spew venom against India on our ‘censored’ news channels? But I have no hesitation in saying that most NGOs working in India do very little that is constructive or good. Far too many of our most revered NGO stars make fortunes out of spreading disinformation and poison in our most vulnerable communities. They travel first class to the capitals of the world and from the luxury of five-star hotels hold forth on India’s poverty and environmental degradation at conferences of rich people. Personally this makes me sick.

It is not just the treatment of NGOs that has made Modi into an undesirable alien in the eyes of American academia, it is also his ‘interference’ in Indian universities and academic institutions. Clearly from their ivory tower they have not noticed that this kind of interference has existed since India became an independent nation. The only change that has happened in the past year is that a small, mostly ineffectual attempt has been made to loosen the stranglehold that Leftist academics have had over these institutions.

Unfortunately, the Modi government has made some stupid mistakes in making these changes and the most obvious example comes from the Film and Television Institute of India in Pune. Even the Prime Minister’s staunchest supporters admit that to put a B-grade actor in charge of an institution like this is a bad idea. This should not distract us from the vital need to bring real changes in the way our educational and cultural institutions have been run. If the Culture Minister spent less time questioning the patriotism of Muslims and more on doing his job, he may discover how much work needs to be done. And if one day the Prime Minister recognises the importance of bringing back a full-time Education Minister, we might finally get an education policy that gives Indian schoolchildren a syllabus that gives them some sense of what being Indian means. The education system we inherited from the British continues to produce ‘a nation of clerks’.

If you want proof that neo-literate Indians are losing their own languages without really learning English, look at bookshops in our major towns and cities. They sell mostly books in English, and if Indian writers want to gain a measure of celebrity from writing, they have to write in English. This is disgraceful. And if the Modi government can be faulted, it is for not having done enough already to make educational and cultural institutions more Indian and more useful. As they are today, they serve mostly to provide cushy jobs for retired bureaucrats, who often hang on to their luxurious houses in Lutyens Delhi this way. So there is much to be done to rectify damage done over decades and the Modi government has so far not taken one small step towards parivartan. But perhaps these things are not evident from the exalted realms of American academia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @Mike_Brando @levina @Nair saab
> What's wrong with RTE?? A LOT is wrong with that bill, that bill is responsible for the closing of many good private schools on foolish grounds !! Add to that the bill is pro-minority & anti-majority in the nature that it doesn't apply to minority institutions.
> 
> Those shameless fellows weren't satisfied with looting India & not improving it's pathetic education system, instead they sought to make it's education system worse(under Kapil Sibal) & hurt( it+good private schools in the country) as much as they could. THis bill does that(practically not theoretically)
> 
> Check this guy's tweets to find out WHAT is wrong with RTE, he illustrates everything wrong with that bill & how wrong that bill is. He even had a one on one with the HRD min. herself on RTE & other educational issues after receiving an invite through twitter: -
> Reality Check India (@realitycheckind) | Twitter
> 
> Here is his blog:-
> Reality Check India | Your daily 5ml shot of RealityCheck I.V.
> 
> Some links on why this bill is bad:-
> 
> The limitations of the Right to Education - Livemint
> Right to Education India: A good idea killed by bad politics of our socialist past
> Right to Education Act threatens education - timesofindia-economictimes
> An education act with more wrongs than rights - The Hindu
> The Wrongs In The Right To Education: Noyonika Bose | Kafila
> RTE “Good Intention but a Very BAD IDEA!!!!!” | Brain Sick Thoughts
> By Stifling Private Schools, Has RTE Deviated From Its Course? -
> Here's why Right to Education Act needs to be amended: Ashwin Mahesh - Citizen Matters, Bangalore News
> Rajasthan Assembly clears bill to amend Right to Education Act : News
> 
> 
> As you would say @Echo_419 :-_ Bloody Communists _after you read more carefully about the bill



Mother of god,didn't realized that RTE has done so much damage


----------



## Prajapati

Samudra Manthan said:


> Swami had predicted Indian economy in a tailspin long before 2014 elections. It is not something new he is talking about.



Dr. Swamy's letter to NaMo,












Darmashkian said:


> Nothing much on the R&D budget till now or on increasing the researcher's stipend in the IITs & NITs & other institutes
> 
> Smriti Irani ups NTSE Scholarships to 2000
> _she also directed NCERT to publish online all the new research work in teachers’ education._
> _---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Prajapati @Star Wars I think you are right in the fact that she could be a puppet/similar to a puppet.
> She is taking a lot of advice/instructions from RSS & RSS supported academics & think-tanks
> 
> Smriti Irani holds hush-hush meeting with RSS chief Bhagwat - The Times of India
> _Union human resources development minister Smriti Irani air-dashed to the city on Wednesday morning for a special meeting with Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh chief Mohan Bhagwat at his Mahal headquarters.
> 
> The two-hour meeting from 9.30am was a total hush-hush affair. Even the local police, government protocol department as well as the city party machinery were not kept in the loop. The minister, who is in thick of several controversies in recent past, managed to keep even the media at bay._



I do not hold any view that thinks of Smriti Irani as a puppet. Modi admires her for her loyalty and strong character and she got her post because of that quality. She is a self made women and tough as nails. 

But her ideological beliefs is quite strong and she will not frown upon the RSS.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Prajapati said:


> Dr. Swamy's letter to NaMo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hold any view that thinks of Smriti Irani as a puppet. Modi admires her for her loyalty and strong character and she got her post because of that quality. She is a self made women and tough as nails.
> 
> But her ideological beliefs is quite strong and she will not frown upon the RSS.



The Indian economy was in dire straits even before 2014. Oil price crash did help give us a breather to an extent. Agree with Dr. Swamy though that interest rate reduction should take place and the govt was interested in it as well only to be stonewalled by Dr. Rajan. As you did point out, the govt is trying to clip the wings of RBI governor and it will take time.

Alternatively, NaMo is cognizant of Dr. Swamy's arguments. Only, the compulsions within the system which forces the govt to take baby steps would be more clear to the govt than Dr. Swamy.


----------



## Marxist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645224886630154240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lonely Hermit

@Prajapati 
This is a must watch documentary which explains the power of central banks. How flow of credit can make an economy prosper like Japan and can also destroy it. It also talks about east asian financial crisis how high interest rate at home forced many enterprise to take loan from abroad which lead to collapse in east asian economies when this capital was suddenly withdrawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

*An essay on Indian liberal*

The Indian Liberal is one of prominent and visible specie of India. It can be normally sighted on TV channel debates, op-eds, social media platforms, Jantar Mantar and Wagah border.

Indian Liberal comes in many varieties. However the most dominating and visible are the Secular Indian Liberal (SIL), the Indian Left Liberal (ILL) and Militant Indian Liberal & Feminist (MILF). All varieties exhibit similar characteristics with some slight variations.

The natural habitat of Indian Liberals is in the fields of journalism, writing, politics, trade unionism or naxalism but since they survive, grow and thrive on gravy train of handouts, grants, commissions and accommodations, they need to stay closer to centre of power, both economic and political.




Characteristics of Indian liberal

As per one school of thought, Indian Liberal traces its roots in the washer man in Ramayana, who while beating his wife blue and black (even unleashing dogs on her, sources say), made the famous remark, “I am not Ram that I would allow into my home, a wife who has spent a night outside home” leading to exile of Sita. Though some other historians put Indian Liberals as successors of Manthara who through her methods of misinformation and propaganda was able to provoke & instigate Kaikeyi against her husband.

Though, as normally happens in this part of the world, current generation of Indian Liberals refuses to acknowledge their native ancestors and prefer to associate themselves with foreigners like Goebbels.

An Indian Liberal, normally, has no listening faculties, extra large vocal faculties, curtailed cognitive sense, an absent left brain and oversized right brain. Availability of limited bandwidth for logical processing of information or facts due to absence of left brain, combined with unlimited creative canvas provided by large right brain, allows them to espouse profound inanities in voluminous proportions while dismissing the inconveniences the truth brings to a situation.

Studies on whether the absence of left brain is congenital or due to evolution, like vanishing of humans’ tail due to non use, were inconclusive as these were done by Liberals themselves.

An Indian Liberal is a champion of rights but focuses on the exotic (not to be confused with erotic, though welcome) while staying away from the mundane.

Hundreds of children dying from encephalitis being is a daily occurrence, a boring routine and anyone can handle that. It needs an Indian Liberal to find out and analyse the consumption pattern of condoms during religious festivals. Similarly Indian Liberal is also a master of linkages and associations, as random as possible, as abstract as incomprehensible and as farfetched as perplexing. In a simple situation of ‘A’ throwing a banana peel on the road and B slipping on it, thus breaking his femur’ the extraordinary right brain of the Indian Liberal can use these twin qualities and come out with following profundities.

1) Poor ‘A’! So distracted by the rising prices of onions that the peel slipped from his hand leading to unfortunate accident. What is govt doing about food inflation?

2) In XYZ’s India, people are attacking each other with banana peels now! This primitive kind of strife was expected from a divisive leader.

3) Banana peel strikes today. Civil war next?

4) 15 people kept watching a human being step on a Banana peel and break his leg. Not one person moved. Are we a banana country?

5) Does ‘B’ blaming ‘A’ over a small incident point towards the growing divisiveness in the country? Think about it. Shubhratri.

Now, the Indian Liberal could be either of SIL, ILL or MILF variety, A and B could be Hindu & Muslim or could be male & female, the government ruling the state could be communal or secular and the situation throws up endless possibilities.

To summarize, an Indian Liberal would neither look at the woods nor the trees, nor the branches or the shoots, nor the leaves or the buds, nor the trunk or the root, not even the insects or birds on the tree, rather at the man staring at the tree from a distance and focus on the color of the handkerchief in his pocket.

God forbid, if it happens to be green or saffron.

An essay on Indian liberal | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prajapati

Samudra Manthan said:


> The Indian economy was in dire straits even before 2014. Oil price crash did help give us a breather to an extent. Agree with Dr. Swamy though that interest rate reduction should take place and the govt was interested in it as well only to be stonewalled by Dr. Rajan. As you did point out, the govt is trying to clip the wings of RBI governor and it will take time.
> 
> Alternatively, NaMo is cognizant of Dr. Swamy's arguments. Only, the compulsions within the system which forces the govt to take baby steps would be more clear to the govt than Dr. Swamy.



Govt. needs to take serious actions to improve liquidity in India.

Monetizing gold is unlike to work out.
Opening 180 crore bank accounts has not raised the required amount of money.
Foreign investments are taking their time to come in and it is not fast enough.
Tourism is again a slow starter. 

Under the circumstances, ensure cash in the hands of the middle class might be the way to go. That and lower interest rates which will bring back a lot of money into the market.


----------



## ranjeet

Latest stand up from RaGa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645488813700050944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489094588391424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489600249466880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490151376842752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490446957867010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490779469692928

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Fireurimagination

ranjeet said:


> Latest stand up from RaGa
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645488813700050944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489094588391424
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489600249466880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490151376842752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490446957867010
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490779469692928



iski Maa ki ... aankh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Latest stand up from RaGa
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645488813700050944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489094588391424
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489600249466880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490151376842752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490446957867010
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490779469692928





Fireurimagination said:


> iski Maa ki ... aankh


sach much!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Marxist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645224886630154240
> 
> View attachment 258592



Do you have any knowledge of the incident mentioned where Asaf Ali is supposed to have handed over a Ship Load of Arms purchased by GoI, to Pakistan ? 

Can anybody shed some light on this ?


----------



## gau8av

ranjeet said:


> Latest stand up from RaGa
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645488813700050944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489094588391424
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489600249466880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490151376842752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490446957867010
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490779469692928


gold

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

*facepalm*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> *facepalm*


On the spot DNA test ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Latest stand up from RaGa
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645488813700050944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489094588391424
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489600249466880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490151376842752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490446957867010
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490779469692928



No surprises but do follow Congis on twitter those dhimmis are worse than pappu, check their timeline for pappu praises , totally cringe worthy stuff  ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> No surprises but do follow Congis on twitter those dhimmis are worse than pappu, check their timeline for pappu praises , totally cringe worthy stuff  ...


No wonder a high percentage of Congressi support Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645460198035865600
Tanwar is a fool , hooda supporters outnumber his supporters hopelessly


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645190407505227776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IN-2030

Bihar Assembly Election 2015 Videos: Latest Election News Videos - IBNLive
watch this ground report...Hope from Modi is more than before in Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

ranjeet said:


> Latest stand up from RaGa
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645488813700050944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489094588391424
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645489600249466880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490151376842752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490446957867010
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645490779469692928





TejasMk3 said:


> *facepalm*




Congress seem to be running a relay race of stupidity, or they think that every Bihari is a born moron.


----------



## Darmashkian

TDP jumps into electoral fray in Andaman - The Hindu

*TDP jumps into electoral fray in Andaman*





*Party sees it as a launch pad for getting national status*
The Telugu Desam Party appears to be looking at the local body polls in Andaman and Nicobar islands as the launch pad for its foray into the national politics.

The party has fielded 18 nominees on its behalf in the elections slated on Sunday, a majority of them as panchayat members in addition to two candidates for the zilla parishad and one each for samiti and pradhan posts. *TDP leaders are exuding confidence that the party is sure to enhance its presence in the Union Territory given the significant chunk of Telugu speaking people present there.*

*Significant move*

*The intentions of making a foray into the national scene can be seen from the fact that almost half of the candidates are of non-Telugu origin. There are five Tamilians, three Muslims and one each from Bengali and Punjabi communities among the TDP candidates in the fray. [ ]*

The move assumes significance as the *TDP, at its biennial conclave Mahanadu, had resolved to enter the national political scenario and it has accordingly been looking at the prospective areas in the neighbouring Tamil Nadu and Karnataka in addition to some pockets in Maharashtra and Odisha.*

The elections in Andaman and Nicobar islands could be seen as launch pad for the party’s foray into national politics, according to senior leaders.

*The party leadership is waiting for the outcome of the elections as it would help the party learn a lesson or two to proceed with its plans in other States. Contesting in the elections in the Union Territory is also being seen as the party’s attempt to rally together votes of Telugu speaking people as also the sympathisers in other communities.*

*The seriousness with which the party leadership has pursued the elections in Andaman can be gauged by the fact that TDP president and Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu has deputed his deputy N. China Rajappa to extensively campaign for the party there.*

The Union Territory has 1.3 lakh Telugu speaking people of the close to four lakh population, according to TDP’s Andaman Nicobar Islands in-charge Madhava Naidu. Telugus constitute a large chunk of population in the Union Territory almost equal in number to Tamils while the Bengalis continue to be in the first place.

“We are confident of securing at least five to seven seats,” Mr. Naidu told _The Hindu_ from Andaman. *The TDP had secured one seat in the municipal council of Port Blair which has over 50,000 Telugus.*

The TDP is confident that it would secure more seats in the current elections as the party is confident of receiving support from other communities too after it fielded candidates from these communities.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LOL let the TDP do well in Telangana & save the party from extinction there ,  MLAs & TDP leaders are getting good money/threats from the TRS, add to that party apparatus is more or less weak in most districts.
& I haven't even mentioned KCR's frequent speeches/actions raising hatred b/w both states

THEN we should think about expanding in other states where we can find Telugus in Good numbers.. Yes there could be scope for the TDP,but not if it is finished in TG

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Found this on TOI FB page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Nice read : How We Made U.S.Deny Visa To Modi By Angana Chatterji

The rumours are that the author of this article is behind the current #modifailcampaign in US


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Nice read : How We Made U.S.Deny Visa To Modi By Angana Chatterji
> 
> The rumours are that the author of this article is behind the current #modifailcampaign in US



What a load of crap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Nice read : How We Made U.S.Deny Visa To Modi By Angana Chatterji
> 
> The rumours are that the author of this article is behind the current #modifailcampaign in US


Patel group in US opposes planned rally against PM Modi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IN-2030

guynextdoor dikhayi nhi deta ab??


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Prajapati said:


> Govt. needs to take serious actions to improve liquidity in India.
> 
> Monetizing gold is unlike to work out.
> Opening 180 crore bank accounts has not raised the required amount of money.
> Foreign investments are taking their time to come in and it is not fast enough.
> Tourism is again a slow starter.
> 
> Under the circumstances, ensure cash in the hands of the middle class might be the way tot go. That and lower interest rates which will bring back a lot of money into the market.



They have just recently legislated gold monetization and we need to give it a time period to work out. The govt is not looking at mopping up all the gold in private households, just a fraction of it. This itself will have far reaching consequences.

Opening 180 million bank accounts was not about raising funds but about getting people into the banking system, financial inclusivity, cutting out leaks in subsidy/funds transfer, and such.

Foreign funds are an added bonus as and when they materialize, even without them we can do perfectly fine.

Mudra bank is an initiative in the right direction helping out budding entrepreneurs.

The govt will do what it must.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


> They have just recently legislated gold monetization and we need to give it a time period to work out. The govt is not looking at mopping up all the gold in private households, just a fraction of it. This itself will have far reaching consequences.
> 
> Opening 180 million bank accounts was not about raising funds but about getting people into the banking system, financial inclusivity, cutting out leaks in subsidy/funds transfer, and such.
> 
> Foreign funds are an added bonus as and when they materialize, even without them we can do perfectly fine.
> 
> Mudra bank is an initiative in the right direction helping out budding entrepreneurs.
> 
> The govt will do what it must.



But Still they should create pressure on RBI to reduce rates


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Echo_419 said:


> But Still they should create pressure on RBI to reduce rates



They have been putting a lot of pressure on Rajan, he is resisting. There were 2 minor cuts in the base rate in the last few months, not nearly enough, but still it was due to the arm twisting the govt did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

@Prajapati @SarthakGanguly @Samudra Manthan Nepal has become a Hindu State through the backdoor

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samudra Manthan

magudi said:


> @Prajapati @SarthakGanguly @Samudra Manthan Nepal has become a Hindu State through the backdoor



How?

By the way Rajdeep Sardesai is being kicked out of Headlines Today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645669397932060672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645701956619534344

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prajapati

magudi said:


> @Prajapati @SarthakGanguly @Samudra Manthan Nepal has become a Hindu State through the backdoor



Actually Indian constitution did that too, till the time Indira Gandhi inserted the word "secularism" and left its meaning open for interpretation. 

It is good that Nepal has defined "secularism' in clear terms. 



Samudra Manthan said:


> How?




Nepal's Constituent Assembly has said that it will remain a secular state

But it adds that secularism means protection of Sanatana Dharma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Prajapati said:


> Actually Indian constitution did that too, till the time Indira Gandhi inserted the word "secularism" and left its meaning open for interpretation.
> 
> It is good that Nepal has defined "secularism' in clear terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nepal's Constituent Assembly has said that it will remain a secular state
> 
> But it adds that secularism means protection of Sanatana Dharma



That is awesome. Now Pakistanis will start crying again.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Samudra Manthan said:


> How?
> 
> By the way Rajdeep Sardesai is being kicked out of Headlines Today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645669397932060672
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645701956619534344


Looks like onion story brought tears to his eyes.. & decided to call it a day! So what next? NewsX?


----------



## Samudra Manthan

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like onion story brought tears to his eyes.. & decided to call it a daySo what next? NewsX?



It will be that or he will get included as one of the think tanks in some US liberal institution. US has plenty of uses for guys like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Did anyone read RSS Chief's comment on reservation ? Is he trying to defeat BJP in Bihar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

saurav said:


> Did anyone read RSS Chief's comment on reservation ? Is he trying to defeat BJP in Bihar ?



Patel agitation comes to mind , all RSS play

Rahul needs a reality check: Punjab CM Amarinder Singh - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Rahul needs a reality check: Punjab CM Amarinder Singh - The Times of India


Yes! He just had one.. & this is what it is...

Party must work like Steve Jobs's Apple, Rahul Gandhi tells Congress workers - The Times of India


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645868577937997824
Someone needs to tell him sky is black but appears blue.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

what the story of Raja Singh? @Darmashkian 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645519821115822082

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645868577937997824
> Someone needs to tell him sky is black but appears blue.



errr ... it is Black in the Night which is 50% of the total time pappu sees the sky


----------



## saurav

magudi said:


> Patel agitation comes to mind , all RSS play
> 
> Rahul needs a reality check: Punjab CM Amarinder Singh - The Times of India




Yeh RSS walon ko bhi kya khujli hoti hai bhai ? Momentum BJP ke saath tha. Jungleraaj par Lalu-Nitish ko gher rahe the, ab Bhagwat sahab ke statement ko defend kariye. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645923547974467588

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645924113698033664

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

saurav said:


> Yeh RSS walon ko bhi kya khujli hoti hai bhai ? Momentum BJP ke saath tha. Jungleraaj par Lalu-Nitish ko gher rahe the, ab Bhagwat sahab ke statement ko defend kariye.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645923547974467588
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645924113698033664



Bhagwat should have been more careful


----------



## ranjeet

Public money being spent to shine Honesty certificate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

ranjeet said:


> Public money being spent to shine Honesty certificate.



"secularism" at its finest. Issuing "certificates" is what they do best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

"However, the *Amartya Sen Model of Intellectual Semi-literacy* requires that its members speak, rightly, from rooftops when a fringe extremist Hindu issues a statement, but support the Islamists like Raza Academy in numerous ways: by avoiding a direct comment, by ignoring them altogether, by paying lip service, by presenting them as non-entities, by going into lengthy discussions of how these groups are small and irrelevant, or to put it simply, by tolerating the mainstreaming of the so-called fringe Islamists."

Saba Naqvi’s Intentional Ignorance on Raza Academy | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

ranjeet said:


> what the story of Raja Singh? @Darmashkian
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645519821115822082


@SarthakGanguly
WOO HOO. Now that's what I call showing guts   Don't worry he will win this challenge 

Raja Bhai is doing well, still fighting for hindutva, speaking out against Owaisi & MIM & saving gau-mata where ever she is in danger. Though if u ask me he should be careful about his security.

& now is the time to start preparing for the GHMC elections which could come in a few months to a year, the NDA must aim for a majority on it's own. FOr that to happen we have to concentrate on taking on KCR's failures, the failures of the GHMC under MIM, illustrate our success(in TG, as an opposition & on governance in AP & at Delhi) & most important- concentrate on development!

Raja singh must spend more time on development of his constituency & for raising awareness of the good work being doe at the centre, That's my only complaint with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saurav

Echo_419 said:


> Bhagwat should have been more careful



This may very well be a deliberate . Bihar mein RSS ko koi puchta nahi hai. Every new supporter/ Shakha member has joined because of Modi. He knows this very well. Now he has given a big weapon of Mandal Raaj to Lalu when election is being fought for 1-2% vote difference. Now BJP walas will keep explaining this statement in every rally.


----------



## Darmashkian

saurav said:


> Yeh RSS walon ko bhi kya khujli hoti hai bhai ? Momentum BJP ke saath tha. Jungleraaj par Lalu-Nitish ko gher rahe the, ab Bhagwat sahab ke statement ko defend kariye.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645923547974467588
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645924113698033664


@SURYA-1

Don;t these guys have any brains?? MahaghatBandhan will now go all out to create fear & panic among Dalits,EBCs & OBCs about how BJP is anti-reservation!

Will be very tough for BJP to take on such an argument from the opposition

& that too when the fight still doesn't seem to be in their favour!!

The below is a reputed polster

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645938936917921792NDA:-28.39+7.13+2.68+2.54=*40.74*
MGB:-19.00+18.12+5.68=*43.80*

& these were taken before Mohan Bhagwat's remarks!!
Also

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645788614589329408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645818392885129216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645822842366328832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Public money being spent to shine Honesty certificate.


This is brilliant! Atleast media will now know where they stand as far as AAP is concerned! I wish AAP takes on every channel that gives them slightest of -ve publicity & ridicules them publicly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> This is brilliant! Atleast media will now know where they stand as far as AAP is concerned! I wish AAP takes on every channel that gives them slightest of -ve publicity & ridicules them publicly!


Ashutosh lost it again while debate this today, he bad mouthed ABP news on their own channel this evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

ranjeet said:


> Ashutosh lost it again while debate this today, he bad mouthed ABP news on their own channel this evening.



That gotta hurt ... ABP News has been licking the back of Arvind Kejriwal for long. Why did Ashu abuse them then ?


----------



## SURYA-1

@Darmashkian , Common People go by headlines, even if content isn't of that bad taste. Timing for speaking against reservation was very poor. As soon as I read that ,I knew it's facepalm moment for BJP and may haunt BJP in both Bihar and UP. 

RSS needs to think before shooting from mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

saurav said:


> That gotta hurt ... ABP News has been licking the back of Arvind Kejriwal for long. Why did Ashu abuse them then ?


He had no other defence


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645987883661160448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645988075210846209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645997577142321153

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@ranjeet @magudi rumours are Captain Amrinder Singh is preparing to make his own new party & planning alliance with BJP in 2017 elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet @magudi rumours are Captain Amrinder Singh is preparing to make his own new party & planning alliance with BJP in 2017 elections.


Yeah there were rumors of him joining BJP few months ago, plus today Mani Shankar Aiyar was dismissed what he said about Rahul Gandhi quite coldly.

Hail women friendly laws, 2 years in jail without bail for a fake rape case, and the girl gets away with a penalty of Rs 500 and 7 hours of standing in court. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645515471618338816

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Ashutosh lost it again while debate this today, he bad mouthed ABP news on their own channel this evening.


Serves each other right! Both deserve each other.. AAP is going to set new benchmark as how to handle hostile media! Would be interesting to see who is going to have the last laugh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @SURYA-1
> 
> Don;t these guys have any brains?? MahaghatBandhan will now go all out to create fear & panic among Dalits,EBCs & OBCs about how BJP is anti-reservation!
> 
> Will be very tough for BJP to take on such an argument from the opposition
> 
> & that too when the fight still doesn't seem to be in their favour!!
> 
> The below is a reputed polster
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645938936917921792NDA:-28.39+7.13+2.68+2.54=*40.74*
> MGB:-19.00+18.12+5.68=*43.80*
> 
> & these were taken before Mohan Bhagwat's remarks!!
> Also
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645788614589329408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645818392885129216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645822842366328832



Damm these RSS guys



saurav said:


> This may very well be a deliberate . Bihar mein RSS ko koi puchta nahi hai. Every new supporter/ Shakha member has joined because of Modi. He knows this very well. Now he has given a big weapon of Mandal Raaj to Lalu when election is being fought for 1-2% vote difference. Now BJP walas will keep explaining this statement in every rally.



God help the BJP now



ranjeet said:


> Yeah there were rumors of him joining BJP few months ago, plus today Mani Shankar Aiyar was dismissed what he said about Rahul Gandhi quite coldly.
> 
> Hail women friendly laws, 2 years in jail without bail for a fake rape case, and the girl gets away with a penalty of Rs 500 and 7 hours of standing in court.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645515471618338816



Hail feminist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Maha CM caught exchanging love letters with a known Presstitute. 
Food governance or good governance: Open letter to Mr Fadnavis

Why meat ban: Devendra Fadnavis replies to Rajdeep's open letter

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

ranjeet said:


> Maha CM caught exchanging love letters with a known Presstitute.
> Food governance or good governance: Open letter to Mr Fadnavis
> 
> Why meat ban: Devendra Fadnavis replies to Rajdeep's open letter




Fadnavis did rapϵd Rajdeep in his reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Maha CM caught exchanging love letters with a known Presstitute.
> Food governance or good governance: Open letter to Mr Fadnavis
> 
> Why meat ban: Devendra Fadnavis replies to Rajdeep's open letter


#DevendraSlapsRajdeep hashtag going berserk! & Rajdeep is in a twitter banning spree!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

*Why meat ban: Devendra Fadnavis replies to Rajdeep's open letter*

Dear Rajdeep,

Normally I don’t reply to every open letter by ‘senior’ journalists but this time I thought if I didn’t, the Goebbels law — speak what is untrue several times over and it becomes the truth — may prevail. Your letter is an excellent example of how a section of the media, without having sound knowledge, bashes a government with an agenda.

Let me bring some clarity to the first issue you have raised. My state government did not take the decision to ban meat. Not a single new order went from the government to any local body. The Congress government in 2004 took the decision to close a slaughter-house for two days in Paryushan Parva. It was conveyed to all municipal corporations then. Since then all municipal corporations including Mira-Bhaindar started implementing it. Additionally municipal corporations like Mumbai and Mira-Bhaindar adopted resolutions to ban it for additional days within their own powers, which in the case of Mumbai dates back to 1994. Surprisingly, none of you ever objected to it until we came to power. Obviously you were comfortable with the pseudo-secular image of the previous government, howsoever corrupt and non-performing it was.

It’s quite possible that you know this but it doesn’t suit your agenda.

In the case of Rakesh Maria, you seem to be confused. Your post-script says the Sheena Bora murder case should not have assumed the kind of importance it was accorded by the media. Then why did you choose to write on it, linking it with the transfer of the city police chief? A police chief is not an investigating officer but just a supervisory authority. I would like to tell you that the practice of promoting senior people, a few days in advance, is not new. Such decisions are taken keeping in mind the objective to let the new one who is going to take over understand the prevailing situation. The months of September and October are full of festivals, including the Ganesh Festival, Eid celebrations and Navratri.

If the government thought that instead of changing a police commissioner in the midst of festivities it was better to put a new person in place before the festive season started, what’s so wrong about it? Although I believe that officers have no caste and religion the point could also have been raised as to why Maria was made commissioner of police, Mumbai, sidelining two senior and equally decorated officers like Ahmad Javed, a person from a minority community, and Vijay Kamble, a person from a backward community. However, I would say that the government at that point of time thought that Maria was better suited for the situation.

Your take on sedition can be termed a classic product of a biased mind. I want to ask you whether the state is expected to convey a decision given by the hon’ble high court to the police or not? Again, not a single decision has been taken by our government in this regard. In one of the cases in the high court, an affidavit was filed by the then Congress-led government and the court delivered a detailed judgment interpreting the scope and ambit of the applicability of sedition, and also directed to convey it to the police. The department made a faithful translation of the judgment in Marathi and conveyed it to all the police stations via an office circular. Every single item in the circular is just a translation of the judgment. Mr Sardesai, you may not want to go through such details to understand the issue just because you wish to pursue your leftist agenda vigorously and passionately.

It’s apparent how much pain it causes you to mention a word about the water conservation initiative of our government — the flagship programme of Jalyukta Shivar Yojna — to make Maharashtra drought-free. It is a programme that has become most successful. The generous contributions by people — more than Rs 300 crore — have helped us to execute nearly 100,000 works in 6,000 villages within six months. The results are evident. Despite the scanty rainfall, the villages are boasting distributed water storages and increased water tables. It was lauded as a game changer by the ‘Jalpurush’ of India, Rajendra Singh, at the Stockholm Water Conference. This programme will provide moisture security to the farmers and assure crop sustainability by mitigating the effects of climate change.

It’s really sad to see that people like you get disturbed by an imaginary situation that there won’t be a piece of meat in your platter for two days when my annadata is taking extreme steps because he has no food to eat. That is why the state has decided to implement a food security scheme for six million farmers by giving them wheat at Rs 2 per kg and rice at Rs 3 per kg. The infamous legacy of farmer suicides, which we inherited from 15 years of bad governance, is a challenge that doesn’t let me sleep. But the initiatives started by our government, I’m sure, will deliver results in due course.

Whether there is a ban on meat or not, a common man expects roti or rice in his plate. And I am more concerned about it than anything else. Mr Sardesai, the content of your letter can be part of your profession but the resolve in my reply is my mission and I will accomplish it. My mantra of life is ‘perform or perish’ and time alone would decide my destiny.

Yours sincerely and without malice.

*Devendra Fadnavis is chief minister, Maharashtra. The views expressed are personal.*

Why meat ban: Devendra Fadnavis replies to Rajdeep's open letter

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> #DevendraSlapsRajdeep hashtag going berserk! & Rajdeep is in a twitter banning spree!


Considering he is kicked out of India today he can take his own sweet time to ban every single twitter user.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Considering he is kicked out of India today he can take his own sweet time to ban every single twitter user.



He hasn't gone anywhere. That was a misinterpretation of his tweet I think!


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> He hasn't gone anywhere. That was a misinterpretation of his tweet I think!


Nah he is leaving the channel no misinterpretation on that news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nah he is leaving the channel no misinterpretation on that news.


Oh is it? nothing showing up in google to that effect! Maybe i'm wrong!


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh is it? nothing showing up in google to that effect! Maybe i'm wrong!


He still has month or two to spew his venom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

How brides from Kerala are transforming society in dusty towns of Haryana - Firstpost

@ranjeet @levina @nair 

2 states ?? Chetan Bhaquat would be happy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> How brides from Kerala are transforming society in dusty towns of Haryana - Firstpost
> 
> @ranjeet @levina @nair
> 
> 2 states ?? Chetan Bhaquat would be happy


Sex selection is a big shame for us, situation at some places is really miserable. Things are changing and fast now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> How brides from Kerala are transforming society in dusty towns of Haryana - Firstpost
> 
> @ranjeet @levina @nair


The mallu women from matriarchal kerala would definitely transform patriarchal Haryana. 



> 2 states ?? Chetan Bhaquat would be happy


I bet you have not read 2 states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> I bet you have not read 2 states.



I'd rather hang myself if at all it comes to a day when i have nothing else but bhagat's stories to read

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> I'd rather hang myself if at all it comes to a day when i have nothing else but bhagat's stories to read


you are jealous of him. 

****
Btw I read it on a flight trip.


----------



## magudi

levina said:


> you are jealous of him.



Who isn't ?

He's the dude


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Who isn't ?


----------



## mooppan

magudi said:


> How brides from Kerala are transforming society in dusty towns of Haryana - Firstpost



hope this will not end up like recent ''mysore baniya muslim'' marriages in Kerala,where urdu speaking muslim baniyas from mysore come to Kerala looking for Kerala muslim girls,99.99% of those marriages ends up in divorce or dump their wives after producing 3 or 4 babies...


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> hope this will not end up like recent ''mysore baniya muslim'' marriages in Kerala,where urdu speaking muslim baniyas from mysore come to Kerala looking for Kerala muslim girls,99.99% of those marriages ends up in divorce or dump their wives after producing 3 or 4 babies...


Any updates on Nun murder? you didn't replied back on the relevant thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Is Mulayam vice-chancellor of university of secularism, Nitish quips - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Friends-turned-foes Nitish Kumar and Mulayam Singh are at loggerheads ahead of the assembly elections in Bihar.

In an interview to a TV channel, Nitish Kumar on Tuesday said, "_*Is Mulayam a vice chancellor of the University of Secularism....and are we just research scholars*_?"

Nitish was reacting to comments made by the Samajwadi Party chief some days ago when he asked how the Bihar chief minister claimed to have secular credentials all of a sudden.

"Who is secular? People who ran the government with the BJP's support for 12 years? They are secular all of a sudden?" asked Yadav, referring to JD(U)'s tie-up with BJP in Bihar that ended two years ago.

"My party has consistently opposed the BJP. Look at what is happening in Bihar," he added.

*READ ALSO: How is Nitish secular all of a sudden, asks Mulayam*

Yadav further pointed out that many of his party workers were injured while fighting the BJP during the fall of the Babri Masjid in Ayodhya in 1992.

The Samajwadi Party chief had earlier exited the 'Grand Alliance' with Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad in Bihar and said that his party would contest the elections in the state on its own.

Interestingly, Nitish Kumar had made similar comments in 2009 on then Prime Minister Manmohan Singh. Manmohan Singh had at that time said although Nitish professed secularism, the "handshake with Modi" at an NDA rally in May led to doubts in his (PM's) mind.

*READ ALSO: PM no VC of 'university of secularism': Nitish*

"The Prime Minister should not behave like the vice-chancellor of the `university of secularism'," Nitish told reporters then. "Secularism is a thing of perception and no one should claim a monopoly over it," he had said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*IUML to launch signature campaign on Bakrid day to scrap Art 44
*
Chennai, Sep 20 (UNI) The Indian Union Muslim League will launch a campaign on September 24 Bakrid Day to collect one crore signatures from across the country to save the personal laws of religious minorities and to demand scrapping of Article 44 of the Constitution.
An IUML release here today said, in line with the decision taken at its recent National Executive held here, the IUML has decided to hold a nation-wide signature campaign against any move by the Union Government to implement Common Civil code in the country.

Read more at IUML to launch signature campaign on Bakrid day to scrap Art 44

Hail secularism ,Now scrap UCC next implement shariah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> * Manmohan Singh had at that time said *



Seriously! he used to speak ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> *IUML to launch signature campaign on Bakrid day to scrap Art 44
> *
> Chennai, Sep 20 (UNI) The Indian Union Muslim League will launch a campaign on September 24 Bakrid Day to collect one crore signatures from across the country to save the personal laws of religious minorities and to demand scrapping of Article 44 of the Constitution.
> An IUML release here today said, in line with the decision taken at its recent National Executive held here, the IUML has decided to hold a nation-wide signature campaign against any move by the Union Government to implement Common Civil code in the country.
> 
> Read more at IUML to launch signature campaign on Bakrid day to scrap Art 44
> 
> Hail secularism ,Now scrap UCC next implement shariah



Slik chances if succeeding.RSS should moblize its Muslim wing & do whatever to sytop it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

‘Is Mulayam V-C of secularism varsity?’: The Hindu - Mobile edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rau

*The aam aadmi god: Everybody loves Ganesh, benign unifier of gods and humans*
Blogger : Sagarika Gose 
and article end with "The PM may have got his science a bit wrong on the divine plastic surgery of Ganesh’s head, but Ganesh is everyone’s favourite elephant in the room. "


----------



## ranjeet

Rau said:


> everyone's favourite elephant in the room. "


I doubt Rajdeep feels that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

What other PMs could not do in 60 years, Modi did it in 4 days - Read a real life storyMissionModi2019


----------



## JanjaWeed

SURYA-1 said:


> ‘Is Mulayam V-C of secularism varsity?’: The Hindu - Mobile edition


These sickulars are really funny...only a few weeks ago Mulayam Singh was their chief flag bearer & everyone else was hitching their wagon behind Mulayam's 'secular' bogie!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> Any updates on Nun murder? you didn't replied back on the relevant thread.


Arrey pareshaan math karo..investigation chal raha hai,kuch din wait karo,phir update karoonga mein...
thankz for your ''crocodile tears''..


----------



## Darmashkian

In Nitish’s village, they praise his work but fear Lalu will bring a nightmare | The Indian Express
*In Nitish’s village, they praise his work but fear Lalu will bring a nightmare*
Written by Muzamil Jaleel | Harnaut (nalanda) | September 23, 2015 3:44 am
Comments (0)



Nitish Kumar with Lalu Prasad at an event in Patna Tuesday. (PTI Photo)
THERE’S this small village in Bihar that can be reached through four shiny, paved roads. A large parcel of land at its entrance houses a 20-bed hospital, a double-storey high school and an ITI. There is a shooting range too, and a temple near an artificial pond.

According to its residents, the power supply is mostly uninterrupted and water flows through taps from a high reservoir.

*Surrounded by paddy fields, Kalyan Bigha, in Nalanda’s Harnaut, is a model of “good governance”. It is also the village of Chief Minister Nitish Kumar.*

As the assembly polls approach, a majority of people in the village and the nearby Harnaut market are offended when asked who they support. For them, voting for Nitish is a foregone conclusion. But the few who say they won’t vote for him provide a peep into the harsh reality of Bihar’s electoral politics.

*Nitish is praised for building roads, restoring electricity, getting schools in almost every village and restoring law and order. As Rameshwar Choudhary, wearing only a loincloth and sitting on the edge of the road at Harnaut market, said: “Nitish is our saviour.*”

But it’s clear that the one thing he couldn’t fully build is a bridge over the caste divide, especially among the forward castes. *Efforts by Nitish and the JD(U) to connect with Mahadalits don’t appear to have been entirely successful either*.

Seated on a gunnysack outside his son’s cycle repair shop, the frail Choudhary is selling toddy from a plastic jug at Rs 5 a glass. He claims he has turned 100 and his family has been selling toddy “for generations”. “*Nitish is from here, he has done a lot. He has taken on Narendra Modi, we will vote for him.”*

*The caste factor is not far away. Sitting nearby, Raj Kumar Das refers to his own caste while stressing that “Nitish is our man”. “The villages around here couldn’t have dreamt of seeing a road. Nitish has done a lot for the Ravidas community,” Das said.*

The halwai’s shop is next, where Sahil Sahu is stirring samosas from behind a simmering pan. Sahu says he will vote for Modi. “_*It is true Nitish gave us the courage to call ourselves Biharis. But he shouldn’t have gone with Lalu Prasad. We cannot afford to bring Lalu back. His 15 years were a nightmare*_.”

Across the road is an open-air market where everything is sold on carts, including one that is watched over by Narinder Sahu. “*People gave you victory twice against his jungle raj and you went with him,’’ said Sahu, referring to Nitish’s tie-up with Lalu. “Nitish has done a lot but only because the BJP was his partner. Lalu won’t let him work. We don’t want to go back to a time when we had to close at 6 pm*.”

While acknowledging that Nitish brought roads, electricity, schools and hospitals, Sahu says the people want “other things too”. “*Modi talks about plans for the youth. He is going to end joblessness. Nitish was making beggars of our children. He started a programme to distribute khichdi at school and now the first thing our child asks before leaving for school is a bowl for khichdi*,” said Sahu.

Another grouse of sahu is that “he allowed a liquor vend to come up every 3 km”. *But the main reason why his vote will go to Modi is to see the same government in the state and at the Centre. “Modi will send a lot of funds.* In the Lok Sabha polls, all cart owners here from our caste held a meeting and decided to vote for Modi,” said Sahu.

For him, the “*worst day for Bihar was when Nitish and BJP broke their alliance”.* “We cannot understand why he did that. Nitish would have been CM for the next 25 years and done whatever he wanted with the help of Modi,’’ he said.
Rakesh Prasad, who had been listening in, cut in. “Modi only indulges in empty talk. Everything has become costlier,’’ said Prasad, who runs a pan shop, and claims to be from the Barai community, “also called Tamoli’’.

By now, a dozen people have gathered. *“Why don’t see how Modi made a name for the country across the world. He even got land for a temple in Arabia (UAE),’’ *said Sahu. Prasad explained:* “We know. As soon as he became PM, it’s as if he got a cheap travel package. Why doesn’t he focus on home?”*

Back in Kalyan Bigha, Jay Prakash Narayan Singh owns a house opposite Nitish’s house, across an artificial pond built for Chhat Puja. Singh is a retired government official based in Patna and keeps returning to the village. Otherwise, he says, his house remains locked like Nitish’s. And like the CM, Singh says, he belongs to the kurmi caste.

“*I have known Nitish all my life. He is an upright man. A lot of people from our caste are upset because they were expecting government jobs for their children after he became CM. But he doesn’t respond to such requests. He hasn’t accumulated wealth or promoted his family. He only wants development of Bihar,*” said Singh. “Other than the forward castes, every one else will vote for the grand alliance of (JD-RJD-Congress).’’


----------



## SURYA-1

Rajasthan government breaches 50% bar, quota now at 68% - The Times of India

Overcorrection upon RSS remarks by Rajsthan BJP. I hope it gets shot down by courts.



Marxist said:


> Hail secularism ,Now scrap UCC next implement shariah


Don't they need 2/3rd majority in both RS and LS for doing that ??

Parties those bank on muslim votes need to worry about that. BJP never/doesn't need them, so may they collect 10 crore signature , it doesn't make difference. But it's time BJP delivers on it's promises and brings UCC.Even RSS is mum on this these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

SURYA-1 said:


> ‘Is Mulayam V-C of secularism varsity?’: The Hindu - Mobile edition




It's an honour to be praised by PM Modi: Mulayam Singh Yadav - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

magudi said:


> It's an honour to be praised by PM Modi: Mulayam Singh Yadav - The Economic Times




They don't want to meet Mayawati's fate.

National Rural Health Mission scam: CBI likely to examine ex-UP CM Mayawati soon - The Times of India

These looters of UP always want to be on right side of Center.

Anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646609045785194496
More misery to Kejriwal & AAP. I bet.. this investigation will reach to its logical conclusion with the help of Delhi police & the central government!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prajapati

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646609045785194496
> More misery to Kejriwal & AAP. I bet.. this investigation will reach to its logical conclusion with the help of Delhi police & the central government!



Kejriwal will now fight 4th battle for "freedom  ........ ye sab Modiji ki chaal hai.

Agar Amit Shah ke Chowkidar ne bulaya tho bhi, ACB bhag ke chala jayega.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

@ranjeet
update on nun's murder-Case is almost over,At last the police have identified the murder,His name is ''SATHEESH BABU''a ''darmic' young gentleman from kasargod district of Kerala,He was a serial offender,who use to target Abrahamic convents(must be a nationalist to the hell,sanghi type)..Police have launched search operations for satheesh..
thank you..sorry to burst your crocodile tears..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Narendra Modi admits that the only reason he became PM was to prevent Kejriwal from working | The UnReal Times


*Narendra Modi admits that the only reason he became PM was to prevent Kejriwal from working*
September 23, 2015 by UnReal Mama in General, Latest

Twitter
1
Reddit78



(Image via intoday.in)

In a sensational development, Prime Minister Narendra Modi finally admitted that the only reason he became the Prime Minister was to be in a position where he could prevent Arvind Kejriwal from delivering his duties to the voters of Delhi.

“Enough is enough. I confess!” choked the Prime Minister in a hastily convened mid-week Mann ki baat session. “The only reason I traveled over three lakh kilometers across 25 states, participated in 5827 public interfacing events and cried myself hoarse addressing 437 rallies was to get to a point where I could constantly interfere in Arvind Kejriwal’s affairs directly or indirectly and prevent him from working.”

“It’s something about that guy that gets my goat,” the PM continued. “I knew he’d become the CM one day. Which is why I put in over 10 years of hard work in Gujarat, constructing its roads, setting up drinking water supply in its remotest areas, ensuring 24X7 electricity, luring investors to Gujarat – all so that I can impress the country’s voters, become the PM and meddle in Kejriwal’s day to day work.”

“Everything I have done in my political career so far boils down to this singular objective, whether it be cajoling the RSS, taking on the party seniors, edging past my fellow PM aspirants or countering an aggressive media. Come to think about it, all these years, I was under the mistaken impression that as a young man I became a swayamsevak to do something for the country. I now know better. I decided to serve others because I subconsciously wanted to mess with Kejriwal at some point in the future,” said Modi.

“But my masterplan now lies in tatters. The perceptive guy that he is, Kejriwal has seen right through my game!” the PM bemoaned.

Modi’s confession has come as a shot in the arm for the Aam Aadmi Party, vindicating their repeated claims that he doesn’t let Kejriwal work. However, AAP leaders aren’t really celebrating. “This is a disaster,” exclaimed an AAP leader on condition of anonymity. “Now Arvind can no longer take out full-page ads in newspapers or put up billboards asking Modi to stop interfering. People will expect us to move on, and actually start working now.”

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Dear BJP, I Reject Your Hindutva, Your Fascism | Suchitra Krishnamoorthi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Sister Amala murder: Kerala police say nun's killer identified; 3 detained

Earlier,Kottayam-based man Nasar had surrendered at the Mahe police station claiming that he had killed the nun. However, he was released after the police found him mentally unstable.


The name Satheesh Babu is no more an indicator that the man is a Hindu than the name of the murdered nun Amala or the district police chief Satheesh Bino.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646663162339528704
@ranjeet @JanjaWeed 

Am i dreaming ?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646663162339528704
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed
> 
> Am i dreaming ?


Don't worry you are not..

However have to be careful if AJ decides to save them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Don't worry you are not..
> 
> However have to be careful if AJ decides to save them



Thats what puzzles how did ED open the case in first place when its under AJ !!

@damashkian did you check ibn today not so good news about cbn


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646663162339528704
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed
> 
> Am i dreaming ?


about time.. Hope Arjun Jaitly don't scuttle this one!


----------



## Darmashkian

what happened to CBN??

EDIT:-
Do u mean this:-http://Andhra farmer flays Naidu for Rs 5.5 crore luxury bus before killing self, CM says can't compromise on security - IBNLive

& who knows perhaps PMO was involved in opening up the case... or this could be a case of blackmail towards NDTV..


magudi said:


> Thats what puzzles how did ED open the case in first place when its under AJ !!
> 
> @damashkian did you check ibn today not so good news about cbn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646663162339528704
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed
> 
> Am i dreaming ?



***delurks***



***relurks***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi:-

1)The farmer was one who grew tobacco from the West Godavari district; honestly speaking West Godavari is one of the most fertile districts of the entire state if not the most fertile district. But tobacco farmers have recently been suffering a lot recently across AP including West godavari even though the best tobacco in the State is produced in West Godavari in the northern light soils (NLS).

AP tobacco farmers in distress as unsold inventory piles up | Business Line

Greed Lands Tobacco Farmers In Trouble - The Hans India
_The greed of farmers to produce more tobacco without authorisation and inability of the Tobacco Board to educate farmers to limit the cultivation are the reasons for the deaths of tobacco farmers. 

The Tobacco Board permitted farmers to cultivate tobacco up to 172 million kg in 2014-15. Generally, farmers cultivate about 20 per cent more than authorised_.


2)Regarding help for the tobacco farmers, first of all CBN has been going ahead with the farm loan waiver despite the financial constraints of AP..

Also I don't need to mention the river linking project of Pattiseema & the Thottapalli project , both of which will help farmers from Uttar Andhra to Rayalaseema
I started and completed Thotapalli: Naidu - The Hindu

& he is doing his best to help the tobacco farmers with help from the centre in form of Nirmala Sitharaman ji

Tobacco Board chief sent on leave over apathy towards farmers | Business Line
_Tobacco Board Chairman K Gopal has been asked to proceed on leave with immediate effect until further orders by the Commerce Department for showing ‘lack of sensitivity’ towards farmers’ suicides and travelling overseas in the midst of crisis._

Bail-out Package for Tobacco Farmers -The New Indian Express
_Coming to the rescue of tobacco farmers whose produce has been rejected citing discolouration, the Central and state governments have announced a joint package to bail them out.

Farmers whose tobacco was rejected at the tobacco auction platforms will be provided Rs 20 per kilo of tobacco with the Central government sharing 75 per cent, that is Rs 15 a kg, and the state government bearing the rest (25 per cent, that is Rs 5 per kg).

Announcing it at a joint press conference here Friday, union minister of state for commerce and industry Nirmala Sitharaman and chief minister N Chandrababu Naidu had urged the traders to come forward to procure tobacco. Sitharaman said even if the farmer gets Rs 40 per kilo at the auction, the joint package announced by the Union and state governments will help him get around Rs 60 a kg._

Union Minister assures Centre’s help in tackling drought, asks farmers not to resort to suicides - The Hindu

Also the no. of farmers who have committed suicide in AP over loan problems since last June are 38(including this one), so the situtation thankfully isn't that bad.

3)Regarding CBN's luxury bus:-
Chandrababu Naidu versus K Chandrasekar Rao: what one has, the other wants | The Indian Express
Naidu already had a hired one with basic comforts; he spent nights in it while camping in Vizag after Cyclone Hudhud. Then KCR ordered one from Mercedes Benz with better facilities. Naidu ordered one for himself with similar facilities, including teleconferencing and WiFi, a place for meetings and a hydraulic lift to the roof. Each bus costs more than Rs 5 crore.

It is not a bus for aaram & masti, work is supposed to be done from this bus which will eventually help the state, though if u ask me he the article is right at there being some a competition b/w KCR & CBN..
-------------------------------------------
KCR even wants to build TG's version of Tirupathi at Yadagiri & Chilkuru [=D LOL!!!] which will be "competition" for Tirupathi.

First of all , he must realise that Tirupathi is visited by people all over India & especially from the South due to this being the abode of "Tirupathi Balaji " & not because of any publicity. Even the Chilkuru Balaji mandir in TG came up after the Lord Venkateshwara came to Chilkuru in the form of an idol for an old devotee who wanted to visit Tirupathi to glance upon him
Chilkur Balaji Temple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have gone to Yadagirigutta & Chilkuru, they are only visited by Telugus . Though the move to modernise & develop them is highly laudable  & the need of the hour (though the reasons behind it are not).

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
But at the end of the day, the suicide of this farmer is highly condemnable & saddening.  All we can hope is that the tobacco farmers receive the help promised from the centre+they follow advice given by a more sensitive tobacco board in the future.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

State to set up Korean desk to facilitate investment - The Hindu







The Hindu
Joon-gyu Lee Ambassador of Republic of Korea along with IT Minister Palle Raghunatha Reddy at Korean Caravan organised by Korea Andhra Pradesh Friendship Forum in Visakhpatnam on Tuesday. Photo: K.R. Deepak

_Andha Pradesh Chief Secretary IYR Krishna Rao said at the Korea Caravan here on Tuesday relations between India and South Korea was cultural and not commercial._
Inviting industrialists from Republic of Korea to invest in Andhra Pradesh, State Chief Secretary IYR Krishna Rao said a Korea Desk will be set up to facilitate Korean investors.

Drawing upon the historical linkage between the two countries the Chief Secretary said that the relations between India and South Korea was cultural and not commercial and emphasised on the need for strengthening the two millennia old relationship that began with Princess of Ayodhya marrying King of Korea in AD 48.

Speaking at the inaugural of the Korea Caravan organised by the Korea Andhra Pradesh (AP) Friendship Forum here on Tuesday, the Chief Secretary emphasised on the ease of business in the State which was recognised by the World Bank in its latest report on the subject.

*He invited Korea to partner the State in building the Greenfield capital Amaravati and thanked the Embassy of Republic of Korea for selecting Andhra Pradesh to organise its first-ever Korea Caravan outside New Delhi.*

Earlier, Minister for Information Technology and Public Relations Palle Raghunadh Reddy spelt out the priority areas of the State Government and *said that Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu had expressed his regret that he could not attend the event. HRD Minister Ganta Srinivasa Rao listed out the opportunities in and around Visakhapatnam and invited investment in packaging industry.*

Andhra Pradesh is making spectacular progress and is drawing attention of the world to its performance, Ambassador of Republic of Korea to India Joon-gyu Lee said. *The Korean industries had developed expertise in a number of avenues and were keen on investing in Andhra Pradesh in infrastructure, skill development and smart cities.*

The AP is an attractive investment destination with its inherent advantages like natural and human resources and hoped that the State Government would support the investments.

Former ambassador of India in South Korea Skand R Tayal, expert on Korean and professor of University of Delhi Sandip Mishra, expert on India studies in Korea Institute for International Economic Policy Choong-jae Cho and India expert at Institute of Indian Studies Ock Soon Lee talked on the relationships between the two countries. Industrialists and experts from both the countries participated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> Sister Amala murder: Kerala police say nun's killer identified; 3 detained
> 
> Earlier,Kottayam-based man Nasar had surrendered at the Mahe police station claiming that he had killed the nun. However, he was released after the police found him mentally unstable.
> 
> 
> The name Satheesh Babu is no more an indicator that the man is a Hindu than the name of the murdered nun Amala or the district police chief Satheesh Bino.





.. Kottayam: A week after a Catholic nun was found dead in her convent in Pala, the Police on Wednesday said it had identified the culprit in the murder case.
The police said they identified the murderer of Sr Amala of Carmelite convent, Pala, as Satheesh Babu, hailing from Kasargod. His photograph has also been released.
The probe team got information about him following investigation conducted focusing mobile phone towers.
The nun was found lying in a pool of blood in her room, with a deep cut on her head on September 17.
Police in Kottayam have formed eight teams to solve the nun's murder at a convent in Pala. The convent housed 38 inmates.
The post-mortem examination report said the nun was hit with a strong object.

.. KOTTAYAM:The police team probing the mysterious death of Sr. Amala of Lisieux Carmelite Convent in Pala quizzed scores of people as part of evidence collection, on Friday. And the police have reportedly ruled out the involvement of K P Nazar, 48, of Kottayam, who had surrendered in a Mahe police station claiming he committed the murder, in the case since he is said to be mentally unstable....
Sanghis are trying hard to defend a HINDU serial killer..haha...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> ***delurks***
> 
> 
> 
> ***relurks***


that break dint last long... did it?


----------



## Samudra Manthan

mooppan said:


> .. Kottayam: A week after a Catholic nun was found dead in her convent in Pala, the Police on Wednesday said it had identified the culprit in the murder case.
> The police said they identified the murderer of Sr Amala of Carmelite convent, Pala, as Satheesh Babu, hailing from Kasargod. His photograph has also been released.
> The probe team got information about him following investigation conducted focusing mobile phone towers.
> The nun was found lying in a pool of blood in her room, with a deep cut on her head on September 17.
> Police in Kottayam have formed eight teams to solve the nun's murder at a convent in Pala. The convent housed 38 inmates.
> The post-mortem examination report said the nun was hit with a strong object.
> 
> .. KOTTAYAM:The police team probing the mysterious death of Sr. Amala of Lisieux Carmelite Convent in Pala quizzed scores of people as part of evidence collection, on Friday. And the police have reportedly ruled out the involvement of K P Nazar, 48, of Kottayam, who had surrendered in a Mahe police station claiming he committed the murder, in the case since he is said to be mentally unstable....
> Sanghis are trying hard to defend a HINDU serial killer..haha...



First off, there is no mention of this Satheesh Babu being a serial killer, they say he is a serial offender. Do not know how serial killers are out on the loose like this if the State Police already knew he was a serial killer. Again, no mention of his religion or his affiliation to any Sangh outfits have been done. Also the name Satheesh and Babu are very common in Kerala Christians too.


----------



## Roybot

mooppan said:


> .. Kottayam: A week after a Catholic nun was found dead in her convent in Pala, the Police on Wednesday said it had identified the culprit in the murder case.
> The police said they identified the murderer of Sr Amala of Carmelite convent, Pala, as Satheesh Babu, hailing from Kasargod. His photograph has also been released.
> The probe team got information about him following investigation conducted focusing mobile phone towers.
> The nun was found lying in a pool of blood in her room, with a deep cut on her head on September 17.
> Police in Kottayam have formed eight teams to solve the nun's murder at a convent in Pala. The convent housed 38 inmates.
> The post-mortem examination report said the nun was hit with a strong object.
> 
> .. KOTTAYAM:The police team probing the mysterious death of Sr. Amala of Lisieux Carmelite Convent in Pala quizzed scores of people as part of evidence collection, on Friday. And the police have reportedly ruled out the involvement of K P Nazar, 48, of Kottayam, who had surrendered in a Mahe police station claiming he committed the murder, in the case since he is said to be mentally unstable....
> Sanghis are trying hard to defend a HINDU serial killer..haha...



So they released the guy who admitted his crime, and arrested some other guy based on some flimsy mobile phone tower tracking? Makes sense, noT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> First off, there is no mention of this Satheesh Babu being a serial killer, they say he is a serial offender. Do not know how serial killers are out on the loose like this if the State Police already knew he was a serial killer. Again, no mention of his religion or his affiliation to any Sangh outfits have been done. Also the name Satheesh and Babu are very common in Kerala Christians too.


... Kottayam: A week after a Catholic nun was found dead in her convent in Pala, Kerala Police on Wednesday said that they have identified the culprit and released a photograph of the suspect.
Sister Amala (69) of Lisieux Carmelite Convent was murdered by Kasaragod native Satheesh Babu, police said, adding that he was a serial offender who targeted convents.
Three people, including Satheesh Babu's close aide and a relative, were taken into police custody recently.



Samudra Manthan said:


> Again, no mention of his religion or his affiliation to any Sangh outfits have been done. Also the name Satheesh and Babu are very common in Kerala Christians too.


I didn't liked to drag religion unnecessary in this case..PDF sanghis like RANJEETH have tried to potray this as a sexual abuse and mocked Christianity in a thread posted by a Pakistani..that's why...
Indian sanghis became laughing stocks nowadays,that's why even Nepali Hindus are tried of them and have started fking them these days in various social platforms..


----------



## Sky lord

Rahul Baba is apparently in the US to give an interview to Charlie Rose, the man who interviews thought leaders from around the world. I am Soooooo looking forward to this. I really hope they telecast it.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

mooppan said:


> ... Kottayam: A week after a Catholic nun was found dead in her convent in Pala, Kerala Police on Wednesday said that they have identified the culprit and released a photograph of the suspect.
> Sister Amala (69) of Lisieux Carmelite Convent was murdered by Kasaragod native Satheesh Babu, police said, adding that he was a serial offender who targeted convents.
> Three people, including Satheesh Babu's close aide and a relative, were taken into police custody recently.
> 
> 
> I didn't liked to drag religion unnecessary in this case..PDF sanghis like RANJEETH have tried to potray this as a sexual abuse and mocked Christianity in a thread posted by a Pakistani..that's why...
> Indian sanghis became laughing stocks nowadays,that's why even Nepali Hindus are tried of them and have started fking them these days in various social platforms..



Again, no mention of the suspect's religion has been done, so I do not know what information you have that others don't. Nepal officially turned into a Hindu country, that is enough victory for Sanghis, so any fking is purely in your mind and of your peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

SURYA-1 said:


> Rajasthan government breaches 50% bar, quota now at 68% - The Times of India
> 
> Overcorrection upon RSS remarks by Rajsthan BJP. I hope it gets shot down by courts.
> 
> 
> Don't they need 2/3rd majority in both RS and LS for doing that ??
> 
> Parties those bank on muslim votes need to worry about that. BJP never/doesn't need them, so may they collect 10 crore signature , it doesn't make difference. But it's time BJP delivers on it's promises and brings UCC.Even RSS is mum on this these days.



I hope SC shoots this down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Ireland and India Must Unite on Similarities: PM Modi to Indian Community in Dublin

Irish kids are reciting Mantras, welcoming us. And it didn't feel like they were just reciting, it felt like they had 'internalized' the feeling behind them. *If we would have done something like this (reciting mantras and welcoming a foreign dignitary) they would have raised questions on secularism. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Subramanian Swamy's New Hindutva Outfit Is For English-Speaking, Social Media Savvy Indians


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646663162339528704
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed
> 
> Am i dreaming ?


----------



## Marxist

Samudra Manthan said:


> First off, there is no mention of this Satheesh Babu being a serial killer, they say he is a serial offender. Do not know how serial killers are out on the loose like this if the State Police already knew he was a serial killer. Again, no mention of his religion or his affiliation to any Sangh outfits have been done. Also the name Satheesh and Babu are very common in Kerala Christians too.



Serial offender against nuns ,But no one complained against him earlier ...Another elder nun of same convent was attacked few days before but they didnt report to police ....Something fishy like Abhya murder case

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

बक़रीद पर बांग्लादेश में गायों की कमी - BBC हिंदी

बांग्लादेश सरकार ने अपने नागरिकों को भरोसा दिलाया है कि बक़रीद के मौक़े पर पर्याप्त गायों का इंतज़ाम किया जाएगा ताकि क़ुर्बानी करने में लोगों को दिक्कत न हो.

गायों को बांग्लादेश ले जाने पर लगी रोक को सख़्ती से लागू करने के भारत के फ़ैसले के बाद वहां गायों की कमी हो गई है.

मांस उद्योग और चमड़ा उद्योग पर इसका बुरा असर पड़ रहा है. साथ ही बांग्लादेश की सरकार को आर्थिक नुक़सान भी हो रहा है.
सुनसान तबेला

भारत से गायों को बांग्लादेश ले जाने के लिए जिन सीमाओं का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है, उनमें सबसे महत्वपूर्ण जैसोर स्थित बेनापोल सीमा है.

मैं बीते दिनों बेनापोल के पुटखाली इलाक़े में गई थी. वहां पांच एकड़ में बना बड़ा तबेला बिल्कुल खाली पड़ा था.

छोटे-छोटे सैकड़ों घर और उन पर लगाया गया टिन का शेड. सीमा पार कराने के बाद गायों को इसी जगह थोड़ी देर के लिए रखा जाता है. आगे का सफ़र इसके बाद शुरू होता है.
Image caption
सुनसान पड़ा है पुटखाली का खटाल. 

आस पास के कई ज़िलों के गाय व्यापारी यहां आते हैं, गायें पसंद करते हैं, मोल भाव करते हैं. पर बीते एक-दो महीने से यहां एक भी गाय नहीं लाई गई.

पास ही ग्वालों के लिए बना घर भी सुनसान पड़ा है. बड़े तबेले के सामने ही छोटा सा एक होटल ज़रूर खुला हुआ है. यहां कुछ व्यापारी खा-पी रहे हैं, बातचीत कर रहे हैं और किसी तरह समय काट रहे हैं.

लियाक़त अली पिछले दस दिन से यहां डेरा डाले हुए हैं. वे यहां गायें ख़रीद कर चटगांव के बाज़ार में बेचा करते थे. वे अब भी गायों का ही इंतज़ार कर रहे हैं.

उन्होंने बीबीसी से कहा, “लगभग साल भर से घाटे में हूं. महाजनों से पैसे लेकर व्यापार कर रहा हूँ. लोग कहते हैं कि आज कल कुछ गायें यहां आएंगी, पर ऐसा हो नहीं रहा है.”




*जैसोर से बहती है इच्छामती नदी. इस नदी को पार कर ही भारत से गायें बांग्लादेश ले जाई जाती हैं. पर वहां सीमा सुरक्षा बल (बीएसएफ़) फ़ोर्स की गश्त बढ़ा दी गई है, नदी में स्पीड बोट भी उतार दी गई हैं.

बीएसएफ़ को कड़ी हिदायत दी गई है कि किसी भी सूरत मे गायें इस नदी को पार कर बांग्लादेश न पंहुचें.*

गाय व्यापारियों का कहना है कि रोज़ाना दो हज़ार गायें पुटखाली लाई जाती थीं पर बीते नौ महीनों में यह संख्या कई गुना कम हो गई है.

हसन अली पुटखाली के बड़े व्यापारी हैं. वह कहते हैं, “ये तबेला देख रहे हैं न. यह गायों से पूरी तरह भरा रहता था. यहां कम से कम दो हज़ार गायें हमेशा रहती थीं. पर अब तो यह एकदम बंद हो चुका है.”

वह आगे कहते हैं, “बीच-बीच में किसी तरह चुपके चुपके गायें लाई जाती थीं. पर इनकी तादाद हफ़्ते में सौ-डेढ़ सौ से ज़्यादा नहीं होती थी. इसकी ख़बर मिली तो अधिकारियों ने इतनी कड़ाई कर दी कि वह भी बंद हो गया.”
गैरक़ानूनी व्यापार

सरकारी आंकड़ों के मुताबिक़ भारत से तक़रीबन 20 लाख गायें हर साल बांग्लादेश लाई जाती हैं. पर वहां सालाना 40 लाख गायों की ज़रूरत है.

इस तरह हर महीने लगभग दो लाख गायें बांग्लादेश पहुंचती हैं.

बांग्लादेश की एक संस्था सेंटर फॉर पॉलिसी डायलॉग भारत और बांग्लादेश के बीच होने वाले गाय व्यापार पर अध्ययन कर रही है.

इस संस्था के एक शोधकर्ता और कार्यकारी निदेशक मुस्तफ़ाज़ुर रहमान मानते हैं कि दोनों देशों के बीच गायों का व्यापार ग़ैरक़ानूनी ढंग से ही होता है.

बांग्लादेश में इसे क़ानूनी मान्यता देने की कोशिश की गई, पर भारत ने ऐसा कभी नहीं किया.

वह कहते हैं, “भारतीय सीमा पार कर बांग्लादेश पंहुचते ही ऐलान कर दिया जाता था कि इन गायों का कोई मालिक नहीं है. इसके बाद उन्हें इस तबेले में रखा जाता था.”



*इसके बाद 500 टका चुकाने पर लाइसेंस मिल जाता था. इस लाइसेंस के सहारे इन गायों को आगे ले जाया जाता था.

बांग्लादेश सरकार को लाइसेंस फ़ीस से ही साल में तक़रीबन 900 करोड़ टका मिलते थे.

यह सब कुछ बंद हो चुका है और इसका असर पड़ रहा है पुटखाली और उसके लोगों पर.*

मंहगा हुआ बीफ़

यहां से 12 मील दूर बाघाछड़ा सातमाइल हाट इलाक़े का सबसे बड़ा हाट है. हर मंगलवार और शनिवार को यहां हाट लगता है.

हाट के असदउज्जमां कहते हैं, “यहां हर हाट को 20 हज़ार से 25 हज़ार गायें बिकती थीं. पर आज यहां आप दो-ढ़ाई हज़ार से ज़्यादा गाय नहीं देख सकते.”

गायों की कमी की वजह से व्यापारियों ने क़ीमत बढ़ा दी है. इसका नतीजा यह है कि दूर दराज़ के इलाक़ों के गाय व्यापारी ऊंची क़ीमत पर गाय नहीं खरीद सकते.

यदि वे इस क़ीमत पर गाय खरीदते भी हैं तो उपभोक्ता तक पंहुचते-पंहुचते मांस की क़ीमत बहुत ज़्यादा हो जाती है.

बांग्लादेश मांस व्यवसायी समिति के महासचिव रबीउल आलम का कहना है कि पहले यहां गाय के मांस की क़ीमत 270 से 280 टका प्रति किलो हुआ करती थी. पर अब यह बढ़ कर प्रति किलो 380 टका से 500 टका तक हो गई है.
उपभोक्ताओं में गुस्सा

रबीउल ने बीबीसी से कहा, “पहले मैं एक मन वज़न की गाय अधिक से अधिक 12 हज़ार टका में खरीदता था. अब मुझे वही गाय 18 से 19 हज़ार टका में मिलती है. उसे आगे ले जाने का खर्च अलग. गाय ज़िबह करने के बाद दिन भर में ही उसका पूरा मांस बेचना होता है. खरीदारों को भी ऊंची क़ीमत अदा करनी होती है.”

गाय के मांस की कीमत आसामान छू रही है और ख़रीदारों में ज़बरदस्त गुस्सा है.

हाट के पास ही मांस के एक दुकान पर मैंने दो लोगों से बात की. एक ने कहा, “मैं छह महीने पहले तक पौने तीन सौ टका में एक किलो मांस खरीदता था. पर अब यह बढ़ कर चार सौ टका हो गया. यह मेरी औक़ात से बाहर की बात है. पहले जहां चार किलो मांस ख़रीदता था, अब दो किलो से ज़्यादा नहीं ख़रीद सकता.”

सिर्फ़ मांस की क़ीमत बढ़ रही हो, ऐसा नहीं है. बांग्लादेश के चमड़ा उद्योग पर भी बुरा असर पड़ सकता है.
विकल्प खोजेगा बांग्लादेश

मुस्तफ़ाज़ुर रहमान का कहना है कि ईद के मौके पर चमड़ा बाज़ार पर असर पड़ने की आशंका से इनकार नहीं किया जा सकता.

वे यह भी कहते हैं कि गायों के लिए भारत पर निर्भर रहने के बजाय इसका विकल्प खोजना ज़रूरी है.

रहमान ने कहा, “म्यांमार और मलेशिया से भी गायें ख़रीदी जा सकती हैं. गायें ही खरीदनी होगी, यह ज़रूरी नहीं, इसके बदले सीधे गोमांस भी ख़रीदा जा सकता है.”

कुछ दिन बाद ही बकरीद है. बांग्लादेश के पशु संपदा विभाग के मुताबिक़, सिर्फ़ बक़रीद के मौके पर ही 25 लाख गायों की क़ुर्बानी दी जाएगी.

सरकार ने भरोसा दिलाया है कि ज़रूरत के मुताबिक गायों व्यवस्था की जाएगी

Rajnath isn't that useless as I earlier thought he was.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sky lord said:


> Rahul Baba is apparently in the US to give an interview to Charlie Rose, the man who interviews thought leaders from around the world. I am Soooooo looking forward to this. I really hope they telecast it.


Charlie Rose is too mellow & courteous! I wish he is interviewed by someone like Jon Stewart

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

JanjaWeed said:


> Charlie Rose is too mellow & courteous! I wish he is interviewed by someone like Jon Stewart


Who is unfortunately now retired...at any rate all these American liberals are very kind to non american harmless dummies, which is what Rahul is a " mostly harmless Indian dummy".

But the Congees are working hard in America, Fareed Zakaria came out last week against the beef ban...he seems to think it is something the BJP introduced in Mumbai, whereas it was in fact not the case. ..I am totally against banning food products by the way..except in cases of extreme cruelty to animals like foie gras.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sky lord said:


> Who is unfortunately now retired...at any rate all these American liberals are very kind to non american harmless dummies, which is what Rahul is a " mostly harmless Indian dummy".
> 
> But the Congees are working hard in America, Fareed Zakaria came out last week against the beef ban...he seems to think it is something the BJP introduced in Mumbai, whereas it was in fact not the case. ..I am totally against banning food products by the way..except in cases of extreme cruelty to animals like foie gras.


True.. Then again.. even if Jon Stewart was active, Congress wouldn't have put Pappu up against him anyway. Charlie Rose suits just fine.

It's funny how Congressis are trying to give it a spin by calling it a world conference while it's nothing but a formal interview to a US media channel!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

@Skull and Bones can you promote this in that fb group?

Petition · @PMOIndia, Shri @narendramodi: Please accept the report of the Justice Mukherjee Commission of Inquiry (1999-2005), declassify all Netaji-related files, ask other countries to do the same, and set up a special investigation team to resolv... · Change.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

*Subramanian Swamy in race for JNU vice-chancellor post?*

Subramanian Swamy in race for JNU vice-chancellor post? - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> Again, no mention of the suspect's religion has been done, so I do not know what information you have that others don't. Nepal official turned into a Hindu country, that is enough victory for Sanghis, so any fking is purely in your mind and of your peace.


hehe,He is a Hindu,that's why the desperate internet sanghis all over the social media platforms are struggling hard to find excuses...very much same in this very forum...
Nepal is unofficially turned into China's hand,the real victory goes to the government of China...


----------



## Sky lord

Marxist said:


> *Subramanian Swamy in race for JNU vice-chancellor post?*
> 
> Subramanian Swamy in race for JNU vice-chancellor post? - The Times of India


Wasnt Swamy offered the post of president of the BRIC s bank, which he turned down to concentrate on indian issues? Why would he tAke up this JNU post then?


----------



## Skull and Bones

Rain Man said:


> @Skull and Bones can you promote this in that fb group?
> 
> Petition · @PMOIndia, Shri @narendramodi: Please accept the report of the Justice Mukherjee Commission of Inquiry (1999-2005), declassify all Netaji-related files, ask other countries to do the same, and set up a special investigation team to resolv... · Change.org



I will do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> @ranjeet
> update on nun's murder-Case is almost over,At last the police have identified the murder,His name is ''SATHEESH BABU''a ''darmic' young gentleman from kasargod district of Kerala,He was a serial offender,who use to target Abrahamic convents(must be a nationalist to the hell,sanghi type)..Police have launched search operations for satheesh..
> thank you..sorry to burst your crocodile tears..


I am sure he is.


----------



## Darmashkian

Congress gives 40% seats to upper caste people in Bihar - The Times of India

PATNA: Congress on Wednesday tried to reconsolidate its traditional vote bank of upper castes, Muslims and Dalits by preferring members from these three communities in ticket distribution.

A castewise analysis of Congress' all 41 candidates revealed the party has fielded *members of upper castes on around 40% seats, Muslims on around 25%, SC/ST on around 25% while backwards on the rest 10% seats. *

The party has fielded upper caste candidates on 16 seats, Muslims on 10, SC/ST on 10 and backwards on five seats. *Out of 16 seats allotted to upper castes, five seats each have been given to Brahmins and Bhumihars, while three seats each have gone to Rajputs and Kayasthas. Of the five seats going to backwards, three have been given to members of Yadavs and one each to Kurmi and Chandravanshi community. *

Congress has fielded five women candidates — Bihar Pradesh Mahila Congress president Amita Bhushan (Begusarai seat), Bhawna Jha (Benipatti), Indu Sinha (Purnia), Poonam Paswan (Korha) and Purnima Yadav (Gobindpur).

*The party has renominated all its five sitting MLAs from their respective seats.* They are: Congress Legislature Party leader Sadanand Singh (Kahalgaon), Ajeet Sharma (Bhagalpur), Md Tausif Alam (Bahadurganj), Md Javed (Kishanganj) and Md Afaque Alam (Kasba).

Besides, *the Congress has accommodated three JD(U) leaders by nominating them on the seats allotted to it by the Mahagathbandhan. These* leaders are JD(U) sitting MLAs Manohar Prasad Singh (Manihari) and Poornima Yadav (Gobindpur), and former MLA Anil Kumar (Bhore).

In 2010 elections, Poornima Yadav had won as JD(U) candidate from Nawada seat, while her husband Kaushal Yadav had won as JD(U) candidate from Gobindpur. As Nawada and Gobindpur seats this year were allotted to the RJD and Congress, respectively, as part of seat-sharing, Poornima was made Congress candidate from Gobindpur while her husband was shifted to Hisua as JD(U) candidate.

Anil Kumar, who unsuccessfully contested the 2014 Lok Sabha election as JD(U) candidate from Gopalganj parliamentary seat, has been fielded from Bhore (SC) as Congress candidate. Senior Congress leader Samir Mahaseth has been made RJD candidate from Madhubani.

Denied nomination, Vinod Sharma on Wednesday quit as state Congress general secretary. Sharma, party sources said, wanted ticket from Bikram seat in Patna district. But the party allotted the symbol to Siddhartha, son of Patna's famous paediatrician Dr Utpal Kant. Siddharth had contested the 2010 assembly polls from Bikram seat as an LJP candidate and had lost to the BJP's Anil Kumar by a margin of just 2,352 votes.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Tridibans @Nair saab @SURYA-1 @JanjaWeed @Marxist @SarthakGanguly 
My analysis below as of now:-

One can make out from the way seats have been allotted in all parties that the MGB is trying to:-
1)Prevent the Upper Caste vote from consolidating towards the BJP(especially Brahmins & Bhumihars.) through the Congress. Manish tewari's statement about reservation confirms this.

2)Get as many Dalit/Maha-Dalit votes as possible taking into consideration the threat from Paswan & Manjhi.
JDU will get the Maha-Dalits, RJD & Congress some dalits.

3)Consolidate the Muslim vote(obvious) ENTIRELY towards it to make sure MIM & third front don't get any

4)Even though the Congress has given only 5 seats to OBCs, 60% have gone to yadavs.
MGB is also relying heavily on a total yadav polarisation to take on the NDA

5)Cong. has been given too many seats in Bihar, maybe this was done to make sure the captive Congress vote-bank could be convinced to vote for RJD & JDU all over Bihar seeing the no. of seats given to Congress which is very weak in Bihar.
It may be small in number. But in such an election even 1% matters. Also RJD & JDU are accommodating some of their leaders through the Congress.
But they should be careful, this could seriously backfire in their face if it doesn't work as it is supposed to

6)Congress is consolidating it's Vote-bank to keep them with it at least for this election & prepared for future purposes(Bihar Congress also wants to grow & expand in it's state)

7)Reservation statement by Bhagwat will be milked as far as possible to get OBCs,EBCs & SCs!

Also just have a look at the total no. of tickets allotted to Yadavs & Muslims in all parties!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646713732161077248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646896896187854848No to BJP-PDP gov op Twitter: "Nitish has intriguingly given tickets to 22 Kushwahas.Looks like he is eyeing weak base of RLSP"

It is obvious that the all the parties in the MGB are depending heavily on their core vote-banks to come out & vote & are doing their best to get them out by giving them seats & respect wherever required.

Core vote-bank coming out+35-40% of SCs(Dalit+Maha-Dalit)+45-50% of OBC-EBC(Excluding Yadavs & Kurmis)+some muscle power will be more than enough to restore the MGB to power!!
[Some dalit votes for the MGB will come out through muscle power]

Don't forget a good no. of SCs are leaders in all the 3 parties, also the RJD & JDU have a strong connect with both OBCs & EBCs(Except possibly the Baniyas).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hope for the BJP:-
1)Make sure of a total upper caste consolidation in it's favour

2)Max. security in polling booths as far as possible to prevent Bahubali & goondas from arm-twisting the election in the MGB's favour. Or counter-deploy their own muscle power if the need arises

3)Running after Yadav's like the BJP is doing won't work, they as a caste will only vote for the MGB & so will the Kurmis thanks to the efforts of Lalu & Nitish.
*Run after the YOUTH*(on a whole & not just from some communities), pander to their promises:-Jobs, opportunities, skill development, encouragement of start-ups & entrepreneurs & even wi-fi if required. Youth can make a big difference in this elections, they can go against the trend if required & when given the chance/hope to do so!!
If handled properly, BJP can expect youth all over Bihar(even Muslims) regardless of caste to vote for them.

4)Praveen Patil recommendations:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646527003374448640BJP should highlight it's efforts to get 24/7 Bijli!! Piyush Goyal has done fantastic work on this front!
& BJP has to make big & sensible promises to farmers to get their votes seeing the -ve publicity LAB could them
& regarding education, am expecting nothing from the BJP on this front. I doubt they can do anything in this field at all

5)*JUNGLE RAJ RETURNS!*!- Create fear psychosis in anybody who is not a Yadav,Kurmi or a muslim to vote for them. Especially among the undecided
No to BJP-PDP gov op Twitter: "Mahagatbandhan gives tickets to whopping 65 Yadavs.Looks like Yadav Raj certain to return should Lallu-Nitish win"

6)Urban areas will vote for the BJP in large numbers, expect landslide victories for the BJP over here.
Reason:- Lalu yadav+Jungle Raj+vikas  .
Though the JDU can be a spoilsport in some urban constituencies, also watch out for urban areas cum ghettos which have a large Muslim-Yadav-Kurmi presence just in case..

7)Rural areas are the main concern for the BJP! They have to put a lot of effort here.
Vikas+Infra. development+24/7 Bijli+ quality of roads can win votes from these areas
Caste Consolidation:-

8)*BJP has to work towards a total SC consolidation in their favor.* Manjhi(Maha-Dalit) & Paswan(Dalit) are important in this! Hindi speaking SC leaders should be called from other states to show that the BJP is not against them

9)Illustrate the new OBC/MBC/EBC leaders of the BJP especially Modi! Hindi-speaking OBC/MBC/EBC leaders from other states should be deployed to get votes+prove the BJP is not against them. 
*Total consolidation towards BJP is impossible, but getting 60+% of votes is not.
*
10)Max. damage control to be deployed towards Mohan Bhagwat's statements. Every karyakarta must memorise the clarification for the statement issued out by the RSS regarding this issue, this clarification should also be said in every rally by the local leaders till the suspicion towards the BJP dies out.
BUT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646340023579635712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646341532748873730If the above is true, then the reservation statement could backfire on the face of the MGB.

11)As many Modi rallies as possible+targeting the shameless hypocrisy of all 3 opposition parties in the MGB & the fact they even have an alliance in the first place
Behind the scenes work:-

12)BJP must do what it can to create an advantage/atmosphere on the ground for the third front parties+MIM to take away as many votes from the MGB ,though they should be cautious of losing votes from their side too!
Third front parties should be given enough money to campaign(I feel the third front is propped up by the BJP)

13)IF POSSIBLE, create an atmosphere to make sure that the JDU,RJD & COngress cadre or leaders can NEVER stay united & always quarrel/fight with each other  This can only be done through subterfuge/stealth/public statements by leaders & is very,very hard to achieve & requires proper planning
BUT if this is properly achieved , it can ensure landslide victories for the BJP all over Bihar. Even if it isn't properly achieved(40-50% of it's true potential), it will still ensure a victory for the NDA
After all_ *A house divided can not stand*_ 

14)Get leaders from Poorvanchal(UP) & Jharkhand to campaign in the border areas. Also wherever Islamic radicalisation is strong in Bihar, get Hindutvavadis up there . Hindutvavadis will anyway vote only for the BJP

15)Get Bihari migrants outside Bihar to vote for the BJP especially those in NDA voting states(Maha.,Gujarat etc) & then to get their relatives/friends in Bihar to do the same! Remind Biharis WHY they have to go outside Bihar in the first place, remind them of the proud & glorious past of Bihar too! Remind them of the thrashing that Bihari asmita which Nitish talks about took under Lalu's Jungle Raj

16)Modi must illustrate his good work at the centre+BJP put rest to all misconceptions & -ve stuff spreading against them thanks to the opposition(15 lakh one, too many foreign trips etc)

17)Disillusionment against Nitish for joining Lalu+ too many seats to the Congress+ seat-sharing allottment squabbles will hurt the alliance. Though how much it will hurt is the question

& so my analysis ends.
Read Praveen Patils's analysis here-
Swarajya-5Forty3 Pre-Poll Survey: Neck To Neck In Bihar | Swarajya

& lastly winning Bihar is VERY,VERY Important for both sides!!

*For the BJP:- *It could determine their fate at the centre in 2019+raise the morale & enthusiasm of their leaders/cadre all over India for a long,long time
*For the MGB:- *Their survival in Bihar is at stake , & if the Congress loses heavily, it could be finished for ever & could face large-scale defections all over India.

We all know how important this particular election is. But I doubt if most of us,around the country(including me) realise it's true & actual importance in the long term fate of our country, our people & our attitude/mentality in the long term.

This is also a larger plan of the Enemy!(regarding the MGB/grand alliance)
Phase-1 was Delhi, this is Phase-2 of the plan which if successful after modifications & adaptations in other elections could finally be implemented at the ending of 2018 for the 2019 General Elections!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645923281799790592*This is about whether Hindu Consolidation+Development will triumph over Shameless Casteism+Populism!* 
& if this happens in one of the most casteist states in the country & against such impossible odds!

Then there is hope for this country,hope for it's people & hope for a better future & a better people
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanking you if you read such a long analysis.
This is just the initial part, I will update & write a final analysis in some time possible just before Phase-1 begins & after elections, my exit polls+exit polls analysis
PLEASE GIVE YOUR OPINION ABOUT IT!! Whether it be Postive or Negative, I spent a long,long time writing this  
& your opinion will come of use in the future analysis' .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

@darmaskian all political pandits are predicting that this elections will see the sharpest polarization of upper caste votes towards bjp,so no worries on that front. 
Ultimately every single yadav vote bjp is able to draw away from mgb will decide their fate.


----------



## Marxist

*Congress Party is lying: Rahul Gandhi not listed at ‘Weekend with Charlie Rose’ event in Aspen*

Congress Party is lying: Rahul Gandhi not listed at ‘Weekend with Charlie Rose’ event in Aspen - The American Bazaar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> hehe,He is a Hindu,that's why the desperate internet sanghis all over the social media platforms are struggling hard to find excuses...very much same in this very forum...
> Nepal is unofficially turned into China's hand,the real victory goes to the government of China...



Two priests, nun hacked Sister Abhaya to death with axe in loving Christian manner | Christian Terror and Aggression in India


So now from Hindu hater you have graduated to India hater  .......... evolution along expected lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

Prajapati said:


> Two priests, nun hacked Sister Abhaya to death with axe in loving Christian manner | Christian Terror and Aggression in India
> 
> 
> So now from Hindu hater you have graduated to India hater  .......... evolution along expected lines.



Scratch a little on the surface, and their true color shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prajapati

Roybot said:


> Scratch a little on the surface, and their true color shows.



I never had any doubts.

Nun’s murder: photo of suspect released - The Hindu

"...According to the police, the suspect, who dresses decently, is fair and* is in the habit of taking liquor right from morning*. He is known to have been involved in similar cases earlier and as such is considered emotionally disturbed."

"......*In spite of zeroing in on the suspect, the police have not been able to link some of the crucial evidences, like the spade which was found at the bottom of a staircase a few days into the investigation, that too cleaned up, or the decision of the convent inmates to clean the face of the victim and change her dress before informing the police, with the crime*."


*Sounds like a Cover Up to me. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Prajapati said:


> I never had any doubts.
> 
> Nun’s murder: photo of suspect released - The Hindu
> 
> "...According to the police, the suspect, who dresses decently, is fair and is in the habit of taking liquor right from morning. He is known to have been involved in similar cases earlier and as such is considered emotionally disturbed."
> 
> "......*In spite of zeroing in on the suspect, the police have not been able to link some of the crucial evidences, like the spade which was found at the bottom of a staircase a few days into the investigation, that too cleaned up, or the decision of the convent inmates to clean the face of the victim and change her dress before informing the police, with the crime*."
> 
> 
> *Sounds like a Cover Up to me. *



But the guy who handed himself in, and admitted his crime was declared mentally unstable and let go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

Roybot said:


> But the guy who handed himself in, and admitted his crime was declared mentally unstable and let go.



You nailed it  ........ he was let go because he was "secular" guy called NASAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> @darmaskian all political pandits are predicting that this elections will see the sharpest polarization of upper caste votes towards bjp,so no worries on that front.
> Ultimately every single yadav vote bjp is able to draw away from mgb will decide their fate.


Political pandits have got in wrong in the past too..

& haven't they called Bihar Elections -one of the toughest to predict or even a nightmare for pollsters??

Also when I mean total consolidation of Upper castes, I mean 90% of votes+ them throwing all their money,influence & muscle power behind the NDA. 
No sensible UC will even vote for RJD by mistake except some Rajputs who have some local leaders in it.
What is worrying is that some UCs(Brahmins,Kayasthas,Bhumihars etc) could vote for Congress or the JDU.

Also the side which bahubalis like Anant Singh(ex-JDU MLA-Bhumihar) who Nitish recently arrested to get some votes from OBCs/EBCs takes will matter in some 6-7 seats.
Will he still support the MGB & return to it after the elections proving that NiKu throwing him in jail was a jumla for votes or will he go with the BJP which he should have already done seeing that it is the natural enemy of the MGB??

anant singh - Google Search

& NO, I feel that yadavs as a caste will ONLY vote for MGB & even for NiKu but with some hesitation. Lalu has worked really hard to convince them & have u seen the tickets they have received above!! Even Muslims+Kurmi haven't received that much.

Lalu is counting big on their influence_muscle power

But the yadav YOUTH will vote for the BJP if the BJP does what I have mentioned above+proves that isn't anti-OBC or anti-Yadav. Forget Yadav youth, youth all over Bihar could go to the BJP if they prove that they aren't against their community.

@magudi:- So what do u think about the rest of my analysis?? Is it good taking into consideration that I am an 18 year old ? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
& TBH guys, we mustn't discount the role of the brains of Prashant Kishore,Lalu Yadav & Amit Shah!! We know how smart & cunning they are when it comes to electoral politics.


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> Two priests, nun hacked Sister Abhaya to death with axe in loving Christian manner | Christian Terror and Aggression in India
> 
> 
> So now from Hindu hater you have graduated to India hater  .......... evolution along expected lines.


hahaha. first of all thankz to all sanghi idiots who thanked your post ..
This one is 'Abhaya murder case'happened in 1992...We are taking about sister amala murder happened just a week ago .'
You made fool out of yourself..
Christian aggression.com,haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Prajapati said:


> Two priests, nun hacked Sister Abhaya to death with axe in loving Christian manner | Christian Terror and Aggression in India
> 
> 
> So now from Hindu hater you have graduated to India hater  .......... evolution along expected lines.



Narco Analysis like this will help ....
Narco analysis of sister Sefy in Abhaya case

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Roybot said:


> Scratch a little on the surface, and their true color shows.


This is a Hindu majority forum,We have no support or strength here...may you could score as much browine points you want..But at least read the link once before posting your comments..Didn't you forgot to check the names and date??..


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> *This is a Hindu majority forum*,We have no support or strength here...may you could score as much browine points you want..But at least read the link once before posting your comments..Didn't you forgot to check the names and date??..



LOL.... is that how you explain your Treason ? that its because India is Hindu Majority ? 

Thank you for making it MORE clear to us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646897421440516096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646704853645856769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646898042268839936

God these elections are becoming more confusing!! Is Mulayam being funded by the BJP or is he just a proxy just to bring down votes from the UCs & Koeris towards the BJP.(a koeri outfit joined this third front)

& after elections, will all these discarded UC MLAs be rewarded by a govt. which swept in due to OBC-EBC-SC votes with high posts & money!
-----------------
*OR*
OR could he just be searching for candidates to divide the prospective MGB votes?(Muslims,Yadavs)

& he is doing all this to fool RJD & JDU that he is on their side??

Which is why I didn't want to focus much on Bihar :'( It is just too confusing & too thrilling!!

Am feeling sorry for those who aren't psephologists or interested in politics. They have no idea what they are missing out!!  

@magudi @Echo_419 @Prajapati @Roybot @ranjeet @Marxist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

mooppan said:


> This is a Hindu majority forum,We have no support or strength here...may you could score as much browine points you want..But at least read the link once before posting your comments..Didn't you forgot to check the names and date??..



Maybe you should explain your glee and happiness about the Nepal turning pro China. Are you a Chinese?



> hehe,He is a Hindu,that's why the desperate internet sanghis all over the social media platforms are struggling hard to find excuses...very much same in this very forum...
> Nepal is unofficially turned into China's hand,the real victory goes to the government of China...


Source: Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2811


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> I am sure he is.


update on nun's-Culprit ''Satheesh babu'' was arrested from a HINDU ASHRAMAM near haridwar by the local police...Can't say about its credibility though..


----------



## Marxist

Prajapati said:


> LOL.... is that how you explain your Treason ? that its because India is Hindu Majority ?
> 
> Thank you for making it MORE clear to us



He is abjktu's second id ,check his previous His only aim is to create rift between members based on language ,caste ..That Nepal comment proves he is an anti national

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646704853645856769
> God these elections are becoming more confusing!! Is Mulayam being funded by the BJP or is he just a proxy just to bring down votes from the UCs towards the BJP.
> 
> & after elections, will all these discarded UC MLAs be rewarded by a govt. which swept in due to OBC-EBC-SC votes with high posts!
> 
> OR could he just be searching for candidates to divide the prospective MGB votes?(Muslims,Yadavs,Koeris)
> 
> Which is why I didn't want to focus much on Bihar :'( It is just too confusing & too thrilling!!
> 
> Am feeling sorry for those who aren't psephologists or interested in politics. They have no idea what they are missing out!!
> 
> @magudi @Echo_419 @Prajapati @Roybot @ranjeet @Marxist



Bhumihar and Rajputs don't vote for candidates, they vote for parties. Had that been the case, Ajay Rai would have won against Modi in Lok Sabha elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> update on nun's-Culprit ''Satheesh babu'' was arrested from a HINDU ASHRAMAM near haridwar by the local police...*Can't say about its credibility though*..



Nothing new with the bold part, everyone saw the collective breast beating on CHURCHES UNDER ATTACK in delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Roybot said:


> Bhumihar and Rajputs don't vote for candidates, they vote for parties. Had that been the case, Ajay Rai would have won against Modi in Lok Sabha elections.


Yes they do, but not all of them, there are cases where minute numbers vote for a candidate! & also depending upon the candidates put up in the same constituencies

& in Bihar!! EVERY VOTE matters,, even the importance of 1% votes can't be under-estimated..


----------



## mooppan

Roybot said:


> Maybe you should explain your glee and happiness about the Nepal turning pro China. Are you a Chinese?
> 
> 
> Source: Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2811


That was my reply for another sanghi,who took proud in nepal for being hinduthwa ...


----------



## Roybot

Darmashkian said:


> Yes they do, but not all of them, there are cases where minute numbers vote for a candidate! & also depending upon the candidates put up in the same constituencies
> 
> & in Bihar!! EVERY VOTE matters,, even the importance of 1% votes can't be under-estimated..



You d surprised. They know a thing or two about tactical voting. Bhumihar and Rajputs abhor Lalu Yadav and his party, they ll do everything possible to make sure he never returns to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prajapati

Marxist said:


> He is abjktu's second id ,check his previous His only aim is to create rift between members based on language ,caste ..That Nepal comment proves he is an anti national



I know its abjktu. His constant need to speak kannada to show off is the easiest way to identify him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

mooppan said:


> That was my reply for another sanghi,who took proud in nepal for being hinduthwa ...



And my reply was to the comment you made, in which you were expressing your glee about India losing out to China in Nepal (which mind you is not the case).

Nepal btw has put a ban on evangelism, hehe that

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Roybot said:


> You d surprised. They know a thing or two about tactical voting. Bhumihar and Rajputs abhor Lalu Yadav and his party, they ll do everything possible to make sure he never returns to power.


Let's hope so.. 

& by the way not all of them hate Lalu(about 85% do), there are still some rajputs & bhumihars who vote for their local leaders , though I think that no. too will come down






By the way I thought you were from UP, right??


----------



## Prajapati

ranjeet said:


> Nothing new with the bold part, everyone saw the collective breast beating on CHURCHES UNDER ATTACK in delhi.



Sateesh Babu was arrested in Kerala  ........... the part about "Hindu ashram" is al LIES and classic Christian Propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SUDIP

Bihar elections 2015: PM Narendra Modi to lead a band of 40 star campaigners | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> He is abjktu's second id ,check his previous His only aim is to create rift between members based on language ,caste ..That Nepal comment proves he is an anti national


he knows that...
I am just defending my faith...if it's an act of traitorous,yes,i am proud to be one .,Abusing Muslims and Christians are the new ways to show patriotism.,isn't it!?..


----------



## Roybot

Darmashkian said:


> Let's hope so..
> 
> & by the way not all of them hate Lalu(about 85% do), there are still some rajputs & bhumihars who vote for their local leaders , though I think that no. too will come down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I thought you were from UP, right??



I am from Banaras, have quite a few relatives in Bihar. Bhumihars from East UP and Bihar intermarry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> he knows that...
> I am just defending my faith...if it's an act of traitorous,yes,i am proud to be one .,Abusing Muslims and Christians are the new ways to show patriotism.,isn't it!?..



I know that Treachery is in your communities DNA ,you help me to prove it again and again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Prajapati said:


> Sateesh Babu was arrested in Kerala  ........... the part about "Hindu ashram" is al LIES and classic Christian Propaganda


Yeah he sent the poor guy to Haridwar as well.


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> I know its abjktu. His constant need to speak kannada to show off is the easiest way to identify him


Says lord Manvan,who had hundreds of ids including female ones..His constant need to post sexiest remarks against female members to show off is the easiest way to identify him..lol


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> he knows that...
> I am just defending my faith...if it's an act of traitorous,yes,i am proud to be one .,Abusing Muslims and Christians are the new ways to show patriotism.,isn't it!?..


Aww I love this victimhood relay race by people of the book.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> Yeah he sent the poor guy to Haridwar as well.


.. The Uttarakhand police arrested Satheesh Babu, the accused in the Sister Amala murder case.
He was nabbed from an ashram in Haridwar late on Wednesday night.
According to sources, he told the ashram authorities that he got stranded in Haridwar after losing all the cash he had with him. They grew suspicious over his behaviour and informed the police. Accordingly, police arrived at the ashram and interrogated him when he confessed to have committed the crime.
Sr Amala was found dead at Lisieux Carmelite Convent in Pala on last Thursday (September 17). As per the autopsy report, the injuries inflicted above her forehead and behind her head resulted in her death.
On Wednesday, police had identified the murderer as Satheesh Babu, hailing from Kasargod and his photo was also released.
The police received information about Satheesh Babu following investigation conducted focusing mobile phone towers.
During preliminary investigation itself, the investigating team had found that the culprit was in Pala at the time of the murder.



Marxist said:


> I know that Treachery is in your communities DNA ,you help me to prove it again and again


haha...We don't want to prove our patriotism to a shameless hate mongering like you...Aren't you issuing patriotic certificates??


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> .. The Uttarakhand police arrested Satheesh Babu, the accused in the Sister Amala murder case.
> He was nabbed from an ashram in Haridwar late on Wednesday night.
> According to sources, he told the ashram authorities that he got stranded in Haridwar after losing all the cash he had with him. They grew suspicious over his behaviour and informed the police. Accordingly, police arrived at the ashram and interrogated him when he confessed to have committed the crime.
> Sr Amala was found dead at Lisieux Carmelite Convent in Pala on last Thursday (September 17). As per the autopsy report, the injuries inflicted above her forehead and behind her head resulted in her death.
> On Wednesday, police had identified the murderer as Satheesh Babu, hailing from Kasargod and his photo was also released.
> The police received information about Satheesh Babu following investigation conducted focusing mobile phone towers.
> During preliminary investigation itself, the investigating team had found that the culprit was in Pala at the time of the murder.
> 
> 
> haha...We don't want to prove our patriotism to a shameless hate mongering like you...Aren't you issuing patriotic certificates??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> Aww I love this victimhood relay race by people of the book.


i love your defense for a murderer,who happens to be a non violent darmic...lol..



ranjeet said:


> Aww I love this victimhood relay race by people of the book.


i love your defense for a murderer,who happens to be a non violent darmic...lol..


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> i love your defense for a murderer,who happens to be a non violent darmic...lol..



Not as much as I love your efforts to cover up sexual abuse in church premises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> ..
> 
> 
> haha...We don't want to prove our patriotism to a shameless hate mongering like you...Aren't you issuing patriotic certificates??



Where did i issued certificates ? I stated a fact ...Contradictory posts ...One post claims you are proud to be Traitor and in another you claims you dont have to prove patriotism ,go to some Charismatic Mass it will help you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> Not as much as I love your efforts to cover up sexual abuse in church premises.


I am not covering anything..its a serious concern.But you guys generalize it and take it as a tool to mock us..What about the rising rapes cases in your Northern belts??..what about asrmam bapu??..There are dozens of thread posted by Pakistanis and Bangladeshis in this forum which directly or indirectly targeting these..But i have never ever trolled there..


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> .. The Uttarakhand police arrested Satheesh Babu, the accused in the Sister Amala murder case.
> He was nabbed from an ashram in Haridwar late on Wednesday night.
> According to sources, he told the ashram authorities that he got stranded in Haridwar after losing all the cash he had with him. They grew suspicious over his behaviour and informed the police. Accordingly, police arrived at the ashram and interrogated him when he confessed to have committed the crime.
> Sr Amala was found dead at Lisieux Carmelite Convent in Pala on last Thursday (September 17). As per the autopsy report, the injuries inflicted above her forehead and behind her head resulted in her death.
> On Wednesday, police had identified the murderer as Satheesh Babu, hailing from Kasargod and his photo was also released.
> The police received information about Satheesh Babu following investigation conducted focusing mobile phone towers.
> During preliminary investigation itself, the investigating team had found that the culprit was in Pala at the time of the murder.
> 
> 
> haha...We don't want to prove our patriotism to a shameless hate mongering like you...Aren't you issuing patriotic certificates??



You just issued yourself a certificate of Christian bigot and Traitor  ........... we just happen to agree with you.

Even by your own account, the Hindu Ashram informed the police

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> I am not covering anything..its a serious concern.*But you guys generalize it and take it as a tool to mock us.*.What about the rising rapes cases in your Northern belts??..what about asrmam bapu??..There are dozens of thread posted by Pakistanis and Bangladeshis in this forum which directly or indirectly targeting these..But i have never ever trolled there..



Is that the reason why rapes in India are getting so much foreign media attention? to take the heat of their foot soldiers in India and brush it under the carpet saying "oh it's some uncivilized, heathen hindu from a aashram in haridwar who dun it".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prajapati

ranjeet said:


> Is that the reason why rapes in India are getting so much foreign media attention? to take the heat of their foot soldiers in India and brush it under the carpet saying "oh it's some uncivilized, heathen hindu from a aashram in haridwar who dun it".



..... apparently his attempted was to show some uncivilized heathen hindu from a haridwar ashram kills nuns  ....... no word on why the body of the murdered was cleaned up and clothes changed before the church authorities informed the police  

Apparently the church folks are above the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> You just issued yourself a certificate of Christian bigot and Traitor  ........... we just happen to agree with you.
> 
> Even by your own account, the Hindu Ashram informed the police


Thats why i said-i can't say about its credibility..
Who is bigot here??thats why you purposefully posted a 25 year old murder case and showed as the new amala murder case and made fool out of yourself ,that too from a anti Christian website??..it shows who is the real bigot,trying to defend a murderer,just because he happens to be a Hindu...lol


----------



## ranjeet

Prajapati said:


> ..... apparently his attempted was to show some uncivilized heathen hindu from a haridwar ashram kills nuns  ....... no word on why the body of the murdered was cleaned up and clothes changed before the church authorities informed the police
> 
> Apparently the church folks are above the law.


You forgot Kolkata Nun rape case? These guys even roped in the forenskin dicktative Rana Ayyub to corroborate their claim.


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> Is that the reason why rapes in India are getting so much foreign media attention? to take the heat of their foot soldiers in India and brush it under the carpet saying "oh it's some uncivilized, heathen hindu from a aashram in haridwar who dun it".


may be,But you guys did the very same in asram bapu case..


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> may be,But you guys did the very same in asram bapu case..


Asaram is fighting a legal battle, he didn't got shifted to some other country.


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> Apparently the church folks are above the law.


....just like asrmam bapu.. Killing and attacking people linked to controversial cases could be the flavor of the season. Even as the list of mysterious deaths of people linked to the test-rigging Vyapam scam gets longer, witnesses connected to alleged rape cases against self-proclaimed godman Asaram Bapu also find themselves under attack.
Two witnesses have been murdered while another half-a dozen have miraculously survived attempts on life.
On Friday, a 35-year-old Kirpal Singh, a key witness, was shot at by unidentified assailants in Shahjahanpur. He died of his injuries on Saturday night.
Read: Asaram rape case: Main witness shot at in Shahjahanpur
According to sources, Singh had expressed fears regarding attack on his life after he had recorded his statement against Asaram in the case.
Asaram faces two rape cases and is in jail. His son Narayan Sai also faces a rape charge and is incarcerated in a Surat prison.
Two key witnesses Amrut Prajapati in Gujarat and Akhil Gupta in Uttar Pradesh were killed earlier, prompting their families to pin the blame on the godman and his son.
Akhil Gupta’s father even wrote to the prime minister, union home minister and chief ministers of Gujarat and Rajasthan, requesting a probe into the killings of witnesses.
Both Gupta and Prajapati worked as close aides to Asaram before they testified against the father- son in the sexual assault cases.
“There is evidently a pattern in all attacks on witnesses. In all seven instances, motorcycle-borne unidentified persons have either shot at or knifed the witnesses and all instances seem coordinated,” said a Gujarat police official.
Before his arrest in 2013, the 76-year-old Asaram was a leading spiritual guru commanding 20 million followers, 425 ashrams spread in a dozen countries and more than 50 gurukuls across India.
He first shot into notoriety in 2008 when, two boys - Dipesh and Abhishek - studying in his Ahmedabad ashram disappeared. Their mutilated bodies were discovered a couple of days later on the banks of the Sabarmati river. “Our boys were killed and their organs were taken out to be used for black magic and then their bodies were dumped in the river,” alleged Praful Vaghela, father of 10-year-old Dipesh.
Following a public outcry, the Gujarat government set up an inquiry commission headed by a former high court judge and the CID (crime) was asked to probe the deaths.


----------



## Marxist

*63 priests in Kerala face criminal charges (*as per 2007 now the figure may be over 100*)*

*Murder, attempt to murder, rape, molestation, assault, abduction, theft, break-in, cheating…*

63 priests in Kerala face criminal charges | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Another one Lookout notice agianst Edwin Figarez ,He raped a 14 year girl and still not arrested ...






this is his twitter id Fr EdwiN FigareZ (@edwinfigarez) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> Asaram is fighting a legal battle, he didn't got shifted to some other country.


I am taking about the behavior of sanghis in this forum..have seen defending asram bapu,ram sena,pramoud muthalik,murder of that Kannada scholar kalaburgi??,etc etc..
When others do the very same,they are labeled as traitors..good..



Marxist said:


> *63 priests in Kerala face criminal charges (*as per 2007 now the figure may be over 100*)*
> 
> *Murder, attempt to murder, rape, molestation, assault, abduction, theft, break-in, cheating…*
> 
> 63 priests in Kerala face criminal charges | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Another one Lookout notice agianst Edwin Figarez ,He raped a 14 year girl and still not arrested ...
> View attachment 259639
> 
> 
> this is his twitter id Fr EdwiN FigareZ (@edwinfigarez) | Twitter


.... Man attempted to attack Mata Amritanandamayi found dead under mysterious circumstances
Prakash Thiruvananthapuram, Sunday, August 5, 2012
Swathanam Singh, 24, the Bihari youth who made an abortive attempt to attack Mata Amritanandamayi at her ashram in Vallikavu, a coastal village in Kerala's Kollam district, was
found dead in mysterious circumstances late on Saturday night in his cell at the government mental hospital in Thiruvananthapuram.
Though the exact cause of his death was yet to be announced officially, Bimal Kishore Singh, a close relative of Swathanam, who reached Kerala receiving a message from Kerala police, alleged that his cousin was tortured to death.
The post-mortem examination was conducted at Thiruvananthapuram Medical College and the Peeroorkkada police in the city registered a case for unnatural death.
Hailing from Gaya, Singh, waiting in a queue of devotees at the ashram on August 1 for Mata Amritanandamayi's darshan, suddenly turned violent and ran towards the dais where she seated. He bashed and kicked the security men who tried to deter him before being overpowered by a foreign devotee.
Police took him into custody and slapped murder charge against him. The Kollam magistrate's court remanded him in judicial custody for 14 days. He again turned violent in Kollam prison where he was lodged and was taken to the district hospital.
The doctor who attended him said that when he saw the patient, his limbs were tied up and he was unmanageably violent. So he examined him in the ambulance in which he was brought, prescribed an injection and referred the case to the mental hospital.
Mental hospital superintendent Dr Sunil said that since Singh was a very tough patient to handle, he was put up alone at the Forensic Ward. He was very loath to take food and medicine.
On Saturday evening when wardens went to his cell for serving food, he was not there. The bathroom of the cell was bolted from inside and water could be flowing from the pipe. Since he did not come out even after for sometime, wardens alerted the police and opened the bathroom in their presence.
Singh was found unconscious and immediately rushed to the medical college hospital, where he died around midnight, Dr. Sunil added.


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> I am taking about the behavior of sanghis in this forum..have seen defending asram bapu,ram sena,pramoud muthalik,murder of that Kannada scholar kalaburgi??,etc etc..
> When others do the very same,they are labeled as traitors..good..
> 
> 
> .... Man attempted to attack Mata Amritanandamayi found dead under mysterious circumstances
> Prakash Thiruvananthapuram, Sunday, August 5, 2012
> Swathanam Singh, 24, the Bihari youth who made an abortive attempt to attack Mata Amritanandamayi at her ashram in Vallikavu, a coastal village in Kerala's Kollam district, was
> found dead in mysterious circumstances late on Saturday night in his cell at the government mental hospital in Thiruvananthapuram.
> Though the exact cause of his death was yet to be announced officially, Bimal Kishore Singh, a close relative of Swathanam, who reached Kerala receiving a message from Kerala police, alleged that his cousin was tortured to death.
> The post-mortem examination was conducted at Thiruvananthapuram Medical College and the Peeroorkkada police in the city registered a case for unnatural death.
> Hailing from Gaya, Singh, waiting in a queue of devotees at the ashram on August 1 for Mata Amritanandamayi's darshan, suddenly turned violent and ran towards the dais where she seated. He bashed and kicked the security men who tried to deter him before being overpowered by a foreign devotee.
> Police took him into custody and slapped murder charge against him. The Kollam magistrate's court remanded him in judicial custody for 14 days. He again turned violent in Kollam prison where he was lodged and was taken to the district hospital.
> The doctor who attended him said that when he saw the patient, his limbs were tied up and he was unmanageably violent. So he examined him in the ambulance in which he was brought, prescribed an injection and referred the case to the mental hospital.
> Mental hospital superintendent Dr Sunil said that since Singh was a very tough patient to handle, he was put up alone at the Forensic Ward. He was very loath to take food and medicine.
> On Saturday evening when wardens went to his cell for serving food, he was not there. The bathroom of the cell was bolted from inside and water could be flowing from the pipe. Since he did not come out even after for sometime, wardens alerted the police and opened the bathroom in their presence.
> Singh was found unconscious and immediately rushed to the medical college hospital, where he died around midnight, Dr. Sunil added.



No evidence or Case against Amrithandamayi mutt ....
listen to holy wordsof preist jose poothrika on Abhaya murder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> No evidence or Case against Amrithandamayi mutt ....
> listen to holy wordsof preist jose poothrika on Abhaya murder


... As part of its investigation in August 2007, the CBI conducted Narco Analysis tests on Fr. Thomas Kottoor, Fr. Jose Poothrikkayil , Sr. Sephy and some others whom they believed had knowledge about the case. [15]
[16] Narco Analysis test report and CD were sent to the Chief Judicial Magistrate Court and to the High Court.
There were allegations that the CDs relating to the narco analysis tests were manipulated. Justice Ramkumar of the Kerala High Court sent questionnaires to Dr. Malini, Assistant Director of the Bangalore centre where the narco analysis was conducted. The lab denied any manipulation. But Justice Hema, who heard the bail petition of the accused, based on Case Diaries, mentioned that the narco analysis CDs might have been manipulated and wanted the originals to be produced in court. Dr. Malathi has since been dismissed from service on the charge of forging her birth certificates. CDAC Trivandrum, ordered by the Ernakulam CJM court to verify the Narco CDS submits that they are not equipped for the tests. CDs given to CDIT for tests. CDIT submits the finding that the CDs have been doctored more than 30 times. Court orders CBi to find out the original CDs. within 10 days. CBI questions the forensic lab officials including Dr. Malini. CBi makes a volte face and submits that the CDs were not edited. CDIT challenges the submission by CBI. Abhaya's father files contempt of court petition against CBI for not producing original CDs.



Marxist said:


> No evidence or Case against Amrithandamayi mutt ....
> listen to holy wordsof preist jose poothrika on Abhaya murder


case is not proven yet...its going just like the case of asram bapu...
Many edited versions of narco analysis report is airing in the internet


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> ... As part of its investigation in August 2007, the CBI conducted Narco Analysis tests on Fr. Thomas Kottoor, Fr. Jose Poothrikkayil , Sr. Sephy and some others whom they believed had knowledge about the case. [15]
> [16] Narco Analysis test report and CD were sent to the Chief Judicial Magistrate Court and to the High Court.
> There were allegations that the CDs relating to the narco analysis tests were manipulated. Justice Ramkumar of the Kerala High Court sent questionnaires to Dr. Malini, Assistant Director of the Bangalore centre where the narco analysis was conducted. The lab denied any manipulation. But Justice Hema, who heard the bail petition of the accused, based on Case Diaries, mentioned that the narco analysis CDs might have been manipulated and wanted the originals to be produced in court. Dr. Malathi has since been dismissed from service on the charge of forging her birth certificates. CDAC Trivandrum, ordered by the Ernakulam CJM court to verify the Narco CDS submits that they are not equipped for the tests. CDs given to CDIT for tests. CDIT submits the finding that the CDs have been doctored more than 30 times. Court orders CBi to find out the original CDs. within 10 days. CBI questions the forensic lab officials including Dr. Malini. CBi makes a volte face and submits that the CDs were not edited. CDIT challenges the submission by CBI. Abhaya's father files contempt of court petition against CBI for not producing original CDs.
> 
> 
> case is not proven yet...its going just like the case of asram bapu...
> Many edited versions of narco analysis report is airing in the internet



It is from Narco analysis of the accused aired by most secular TV channels of Kerala ...CBI found many other things like Hymen restoration attempt and Their report cliams she failed the virginity test also

There is no enquiry or case against amrithandamayi mutt in Satnam murder case*....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> It is from Narco analysis of the accused aired by most secular TV channels of Kerala ...CBI found many other things like Hymen restoration attempt and Their report cliams she failed the virginity test also
> 
> There is no enquiry or case against amrithandamayi mutt in Satnam murder case*....*


Medias want sensational news to increase their ratings,they don't check or care the credibility of the news or origins...
Narco analysis was conducted in 2007,But even after 8 years,there is no much progress,including 1.5 years after a hindutwa government in the central...
I am not the only one who says manipulation,better go through the findings of the judges,thats why they ordered the CBI to find out the original CD....others are just hearsay...
CASE is yet to be proven..



Marxist said:


> There is no enquiry or case against amrithandamayi mutt in Satnam murder case*....*


you said it..There was no case or even an enquiry registered against amrithanandamayi mutt..it says their control over government..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Medias want sensational news to increase their ratings,they don't check or care the credibility of the news or origins...
> Narco analysis was conducted in 2007,But even after 8 years,there is no much progress,including 1.5 years after a hindutwa government in the central...
> I am not the only one who says manipulation,better go through the findings of the judges,thats why they ordered the CBI to find out the original CD....others are just hearsay...
> CASE is yet to be proven..



eight years of pope'sdaughter Maino raj is enough to scuttle any CBI probe ,People can assume things from the evidence available on public domain and that proves Abhya was murdered by these three



mooppan said:


> you said it..There was no case or even an enquiry registered against amrithanandamayi mutt..it says their control over government..



It says there is not even prima facie evidence against the Mutt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> eight years of pope'sdaughter Maino raj is enough to scuttle any CBI probe ,People can assume things from the evidence available on public domain and that proves Abhya was murdered by these three
> 
> 
> 
> It says there is not even prima facie evidence against the Mutt


But But What about the 1.5 years of NDA rule??..
peoples are free to assume many things,But the COURT need vital EVIDENCE to prove a case..hearsays have no space in courts.. 
What about the mysterious murders of witness in asrmam bapu's case??..i do can assume many things..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> But But What about the 1.5 years of NDA rule??..
> peoples are free to assume many things,But the COURT need vital EVIDENCE to prove a case..hearsays have no space in courts..
> What about the mysterious murders of witness in asrmam bapu's case??..i do can assume many things..



IF evedences are destroyed no one can perform miracles in 1.5 years ...The Court didnt rejected any evidences ,wait till final verdict the truth will be proven

And in the meantime read your Sister Jesme's "Amen",it will help you to understand your Nun's life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Lal Salaam Jai N U !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> IF evedences are destroyed no one can perform miracles in 1.5 years ...The Court didnt rejected any evidences ,wait till final verdict the truth will be proven
> 
> And in the meantime read your Sister Jesme's "Amen",it will help you to understand your Nun's life


So that means you are going to fabricate some evidences to prove the case??...Courts have ordered the CBI to present the CD of original nacro analysis report,not the fabricated or edited ones that in the YouTube...
Hehe..Read the book '"holy hell'about your amrithanandamayi''..it helps to understand the so called holy life in amritha mutt..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> So that means you are going to fabricate some evidences to prove the case??...Courts have ordered the CBI to present the CD of original nacro analysis report,not the fabricated or edited ones that in the YouTube...
> Hehe..Read the book '"holy hell'about your amrithanandamayi''..it helps to understand the so called holy life in amritha mutt..



Holy hell written by a x'ian ...it was part of x'ian conspiracy against Hindu saints ...Till today Court didnt rejected CBI's claims on Narco analysis ,report of Hymen restoration ,Failed Virginity test report So those evidence have its own merit ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Holy hell written by a x'ian ...it was part of x'ian conspiracy against Hindu saints ...Till today Court didnt rejected CBI's claims on Narco analysis ,report of Hymen restoration ,Failed Virginity test report So those evidence have its own merit ..


Nope,She was a Christian,converted to Hinduism in the amrtha mutt and was once a close aid of amritha mayi..



Marxist said:


> Holy hell written by a x'ian ...it was part of x'ian conspiracy against Hindu saints ...Till today Court didnt rejected CBI's claims on Narco analysis ,report of Hymen restoration ,Failed Virginity test report So those evidence have its own merit ..


Nope,She was a Christian,converted to Hinduism in the amrtha mutt and was once a close aid of amritha mayi..
hymen and virginity test.another hearsay,even if we assume it to be true.it doesn't prove anything..Check it with any unmarried sportswomen,or who rides bycycles ,..in most cases it will fail...


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Riots happening in Delhi? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646965263670181888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646713455064383488

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Nope,She was a Christian,converted to Hinduism in the amrtha mutt and was once a close aid of amritha mayi..
> 
> 
> Nope,She was a Christian,converted to Hinduism in the amrtha mutt and was once a close aid of amritha mayi..
> hymen and virginity test.another hearsay,even if we assume it to be true.it doesn't prove anything..Check it with any unmarried sportswomen,or who rides bycycles ,..in most cases it will fail...



She is a X'ian now ...Your nun undergone Hymenorrhaphy,I dont think sports women or dancers done that


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646897421440516096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646704853645856769
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646898042268839936
> 
> God these elections are becoming more confusing!! Is Mulayam being funded by the BJP or is he just a proxy just to bring down votes from the UCs & Koeris towards the BJP.(a koeri outfit joined this third front)
> 
> & after elections, will all these discarded UC MLAs be rewarded by a govt. which swept in due to OBC-EBC-SC votes with high posts & money!
> -----------------
> *OR*
> OR could he just be searching for candidates to divide the prospective MGB votes?(Muslims,Yadavs)
> 
> & he is doing all this to fool RJD & JDU that he is on their side??
> 
> Which is why I didn't want to focus much on Bihar :'( It is just too confusing & too thrilling!!
> 
> Am feeling sorry for those who aren't psephologists or interested in politics. They have no idea what they are missing out!!
> 
> @magudi @Echo_419 @Prajapati @Roybot @ranjeet @Marxist




lol its amazing you being an Andhraite processed so much data on Bihar and came up with those conslusions 

You should try becoming a political analyst/commentator sometime

Anyway i have near zeero understanding of Bihar politics other than what i gather from media ofc so i'd rather not place any bets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Even rumors got the butt hurting. 
Subramanian Swamy as JNU VC: Students threaten protests - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Even rumors got the butt hurting.
> Subramanian Swamy as JNU VC: Students threaten protests - The Times of India


haha...see.. I forecasted this yesterday, moment the news broke!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> She is a X'ian now ...Your nun undergone Hymenorrhaphy,I dont think sports women or dancers done that


again vacant claims,below is from wiki. 
CBI also informed the High Court about the remarkable degree of care the accused took to hide the crime. This allegedly included the bizarre claim of a hymen restoration ( hymenoplasty or hymenorrhaphy) procedure on Sr. Sephy which was discovered through gynecological tests conducted on her in late 2008. This was strongly refuted by the accused. The counsel for the accused dared CBI to prove that such an operation has ever been conducted in India. 
This was in 2008(look CBI is against the accused that too during UPA rule )..But NO EVIDENCE has been presented before court so far...COURT need clear evidences not claims or hearsay..So all your so called '"EVIDENCES,including the manipulated YouTube videos are proven to be just claims without solid backup..
let me cut short- CBI has been investigating the murder case since 1993(that includes 1999-2004,2014-present NDA governments)..still no vital evidences,only is some manipulated CD reports(which later rejected by the court itself),many allegations and lot more hearsays etc....


----------



## magudi

JNU needs Anti Narcotics Bureau to raid dorms, arrest Naxals, jehadis, Elis: Subramanian Swamy - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> haha...see.. I forecasted this yesterday, moment the news broke!


Swamy does give severe cramps to these secularists

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Swamy does give severe cramps to these secularists





magudi said:


> JNU needs Anti Narcotics Bureau to raid dorms, arrest Naxals, jehadis, Elis: Subramanian Swamy - IBNLive


That's exactly the reason why they are shivering in their pants! Moment Swamy walks in.. their poll will be kholld one by one!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> That's exactly the reason why they are shivering in their pants! Moment Swamy walks in.. their poll will be kholld one by one!


Swamy will be debating over this on CNN IBN this evening. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647044903436849153

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Swamy will be debating over this on CNN IBN this evening.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647044903436849153


haha.. that's going to be fun watching him!

meanwhile.... in Gujarat HarDick is getting some sense knocked into by the court..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647044146201387011
#LiarHardik is trending top...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1

@Darmashkian buddy, Congress has no grass root support since more than two decades. It's almost dead in Bihar. Upper cast has since long deserted Congress for BJP. Current generation considers it's just a joke party . But nevertheless some illiterate oldies among upper cast still vouch for Congress, but that number is very small as I am taking of 70+ people.

And most basic thing upper cast people are mostly politically smarter lot. So pulling them away from BJP is almost impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Center cleareed gujkok which was returnd by upa thrice ; ) anty terrorism law

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. that's going to be fun watching him!
> ..


 
Oh man this one is a must watch. Will post the link when it's up on youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


> Riots happening in Delhi?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646965263670181888



Secular riots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Oh man this one is a must watch. Will post the link when it's up on youtube.


you watchin it?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> you watchin it?


Kamal Mitra Chinoy just got a quickie from the next JNU VC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Kamal Mitra Chinoy just got a quickie from the next JNU VC.


did he just call Kamal Mitra Chinoy a naxalite? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647059052774625280

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Oh man this one is a must watch. Will post the link when it's up on youtube.



Tag kardiyo yaad se


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> did he just call Kamal Mitra Chinoy a naxalite?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647059052774625280


don't want to spoil the fun before the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647060026394193923

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> again vacant claims,below is from wiki.
> CBI also informed the High Court about the remarkable degree of care the accused took to hide the crime. This allegedly included the bizarre claim of a hymen restoration ( hymenoplasty or hymenorrhaphy) procedure on Sr. Sephy which was discovered through gynecological tests conducted on her in late 2008. This was strongly refuted by the accused. The counsel for the accused dared CBI to prove that such an operation has ever been conducted in India.
> This was in 2008(look CBI is against the accused that too during UPA rule )..But NO EVIDENCE has been presented before court so far...COURT need clear evidences not claims or hearsay..So all your so called '"EVIDENCES,including the manipulated YouTube videos are proven to be just claims without solid backup..
> let me cut short- CBI has been investigating the murder case since 1993(that includes 1999-2004,2014-present NDA governments)..still no vital evidences,only is some manipulated CD reports(which later rejected by the court itself),many allegations and lot more hearsays etc....



Wiki is not a proper source and you are using their lawyers counter arguments as proof , and Court never rejected CD reports ,it asked to check authenticity of tape thats all ...No matter how or what you try Narco CD is available on public domain ,Her Virginity test and Hymen restoration story are well known plus there was eye witness statements against the priests they are still primary accused in Abhaya case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Jason bourne said:


> Center cleareed gujkok which was returnd by upa thrice ; ) anty terrorism law



Masha allah !!

Modi ji ko mera sat sat naman.

Now we need POTA back at center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> lol its amazing you being an Andhraite processed so much data on Bihar and came up with those conslusions
> 
> You should try becoming a political analyst/commentator sometime
> 
> Anyway i have near zeero understanding of Bihar politics other than what i gather from media ofc so i'd rather not place any bets


Actually I am a Telanganite with origins from AP & who supports the TDP 

But thank u very much for your words. I reached my conclusions primarily through newspaper articles(present & past), voting patterns & history, history of the leaders on both sides, feedback on twitter from prominent & sensible pollsters & psephologist & more importantly:- common sense..

& regarding the political commentar part.. I need to have a degree in Political science which my family won't allow. Because only Engineering & Medicine are considered good branches by them  & humanties degrees are waste & useless


SURYA-1 said:


> @Darmashkian buddy, Congress has no grass root support since more than two decades. It's almost dead in Bihar. Upper cast has since long deserted Congress for BJP. Current generation considers it's just a joke party . But nevertheless some illiterate oldies among upper cast still vouch for Congress, but that number is very small as I am taking of 70+ people.
> 
> And most basic thing upper cast people are mostly politically smarter lot. So pulling them away from BJP is almost impossible.


Thanks for the facts bhai  , yep even in the worst case 75% of UCs will vote for BJP only, even those who don't care about caste. But there are always some exceptions..
RJD even has some local Rajput leaders who can win some constituencies.

Regarding caste statistics, see below. the pollster is highly recommeneded & trustworthy







Yep most UCs will vote for BJP, but the MGB is doing it's best to divide the pro-BJP UC vote as you can see through my analysis. Anyway I feel the BJP must aim for 90%+ of UC votes+influence+money cum muscle power to get victory which I now believe is possible due to the lack of tickets given to the UCs by the RJD & JDU
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
& more importantly, what do you think about my analysis?? Am most eager to hear your opinion as you are from Bihar!!

Is it trash? or does it make some sense?

Please give your feedback, would highly appreciate it.

Here is the first line of my Bio-data:- An 18 year old Telugu Hindu residing in Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

Darmashkian said:


> Please give your feedback, would highly appreciate it.



You seems to be deeply immersed in upcoming Bihar polls obviously threw media platforms .Your analysis was very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644565915988725761

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

BJP, MIM slam Digvijaya Singh for Mohan Bhagwat-Asaduddin Owaisi photo tweet - The Times of India


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> don't want to spoil the fun before the video.


Please tag kar diyo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644565915988725761


Then what about the mysterious death of 4 young boys in asram bapu's ashrmam in 2008???
What about that 16 year old girl raped by innocent bapu??
what about the mysterious murders of prajwal,amrut,key witnesses behind this case??
His own very son is in the jail??
But still all is well,our bapu is innocent,all are secular media-kongressi-jihadi-missionaries propaganda..hehe...


----------



## IndoCarib

Found this on FB;

Every time NDTV mentions HRD minister Smriti Irani, it doesn't forget to add the prefix 'TV-actress-turned-politician.'
But when it mentions Sonia Gandhi, it never adds the prefix 'bar-girl-turned-politician.'
Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Wiki is not a proper source and you are using their lawyers counter arguments as proof , and Court never rejected CD reports ,it asked to check authenticity of tape thats all ...


if not wiki,then what??...Christian aggression.com or sanghi.org or haindavakeralam.com??..
CBI were asked to submit the original CD and other proofs regarding this ..But not a single one submitted before court so far..even after 1.5 years of hindutwa rule in the center..
We have no influence in the centeral ministry,not even a Christian minister..Its your government,lets try fabricating and manipulating..
You may get claps for this claims(without evidence) by your fellow sanghis in this forum ,But in court we need clear'"proofs and evidences..''..


----------



## Tridibans



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars



The fact that these sort of people were/are "senior journalists"/"journalists of repute" makes me think that India is filled with idiots.
I mean please disagree and oppose, but please make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


>


@JanjaWeed @Echo_419 please do watch it



magudi said:


> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars


this b!tch doesn't know that their catholic anti abortion laws killed an Indian pregnant lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars



Sounds like both, husband & wife likes to be slapped & abused in public & only Twitter can fulfill their fetish! 



ranjeet said:


> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 please do watch it
> .


Damn...not available to watch in UK!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Sounds like both, husband & wife likes to be slapped & abused in public & only Twitter can fulfill their fetish!


I was about to make a video comparing every news channel with a porno category. And how they spice up their videos to gain more TRPs. 

CNN IBN = one night stand with a stranger 
Times Now = BDMS
India today = swinging couple
NDTV = Incest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> I was about to make a video comparing every news channel with a porno category. And how they spice up their videos to gain more TRPs.
> 
> CNN IBN = one night stand with a stranger
> Times Now = BDMS
> India today = swinging couple
> NDTV = Incest


Haha... Rajdeep & Sagarika will be playing Britney Spears in the background...'hit me baby one more time'..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Tridibans said:


>



Nice one


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> if not wiki,then what??...Christian aggression.com or sanghi.org or haindavakeralam.com??..
> CBI were asked to submit the original CD and other proofs regarding this ..But not a single one submitted before court so far..even after 1.5 years of hindutwa rule in the center..
> We have no influence in the centeral ministry,not even a Christian minister..Its your government,lets try fabricating and manipulating..
> You may get claps for this claims(without evidence) by your fellow sanghis in this forum ,But in court we need clear'"proofs and evidences..''..



All the evidences are Valid till the final verdict ...So the Narco ,Hymen restoration ,virginity test ,Eye witness claims all are valid as of now...10 years of Pope's daughter rule is enough to scuttle the probe ....


----------



## heisenberg



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Modi covertly planning for world cultural invasion. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647124628457037824
@JanjaWeed @magudi @Tridibans @Echo_419 @Darmashkian

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

After loss in DU AAP luring youngsters with Alcohol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Modi covertly planning for world cultural invasion.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647124628457037824
> @JanjaWeed @magudi @Tridibans @Echo_419 @Darmashkian


Indian media barons must be feeling the heat. Imagine Murdoch opening up a media outlet in India which promotes & propagates right wing ideology a-la Fox News in US?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647324756774010880

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

JanjaWeed said:


> Indian media barons must be feeling the heat. Imagine Murdoch opening up a media outlet in India which promotes & propagates right wing ideology a-la Fox News in US?



Must be wary of western news agencies, we need our own channels to replace the current media. The real disease is actually dependence of foreign white media and allowing them to set the discourse as opposed to presenting a Dharmic viewpoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Off topic, but this is a nice nugget of info about the love Pakistanis and Muslims in general have for minorities and Dalits



ris

100% sanitary workers in Punjab, Pakistan are Christians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> Off topic, but this is a nice nugget of info about the love Pakistanis and Muslims in general have for minorities and Dalits



Old news, it was discussed here on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Old news, it was discussed here on PDF.



Ohh, I had heard about it before but this was the first time I saw that notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Indian media barons must be feeling the heat. Imagine Murdoch opening up a media outlet in India which promotes & propagates right wing ideology a-la Fox News in US?



Well well ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> Must be wary of western news agencies, we need our own channels to replace the current media. The real disease is actually dependence of foreign white media and allowing them to set the discourse as opposed to presenting a Dharmic viewpoint.


True.. Western media will always promote an agenda which is compatible with western values & their interest. Then again.. sometimes mere optics & fear of professional competition from renowned competitors can create some insecurity within those who are so used to having their own way without any hindrance!


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647292013914664961

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

*** delurks ***

'Fed up' with Rahul's leadership, unrest builds up within the Congress | Business Standard News

After the 2014 General Elections debacle and the terrible time in the states election of Maharashtra, Jammu & Kashmir, Jharkhand, Haryana and Delhi - there seems to be a great unrest within the Congress party, reports news website Scroll.

*Leaders from the Indira Gandhi and Rajiv Gandhi era are planning to revolt against the current leadership of Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi.*

Some senior Congress leaders are disappointed with the Congress vice-president’s “handling of organisational matters”, a *section in the party is said to have started preliminary discussions about the possibility of forming of a party of their own without the Nehru-Gandhi family at the helm.*

Scroll quoted a senior Congress leader saying that the changes made by Rahul Gandhi gave a clear impression that he didn’t favour the established leadership in the states as a conscious effort has been made to sideline their supporters.

*The report further adds that many Congress leaders are unhappy because they can no longer approach party president Sonia Gandhi with their concerns which they could earlier. They also say it has become difficult to deal with Rahul Gandhi.*

Some members have pointed out that Rahul’s plans do not include giving space to old-timers as the Nehru-Gandhi scion is said to be of the firm belief that they have "developed vested interests" over the years, the Scroll report added.

In a recent interview given to TOI, senior Congress leader and *Punjab strongman Captain Amrinder Singh, commenting on Rahul’s leadership qualities,* had said: "Rahul is young, he has his way of thinking. *But eventually you have to realize India is a vast and diverse country and he will have to fall in line with the way India is. You can't change India , you have to fall in.* You can't change India by making a new India in a different way, with modern management techniques. We still have people in the adivasi belt living on berries and catching bats at night and eating squirrels. That's human dignity at its lowest. Reality hasn't yet sunk in for Rahul. Going somewhere and sitting and eating food in a dalit house is not a solution, that's just dramatics."

Well, this is not an end of Congress’ internal problems. Assam’s senior leader and strongman Himanta Biswa Sarma after quiting the Congress in an interview to India Today said that that Rahul Gandhi talked about internal democracy in the party but when he conveyed his message to him, he refused to act on this by saying Congress followed a high-command structure and it was his prerogative to choose who would be the chief minister.”

*So it remains to be seen what plans the Congress and its long-time supporters - many of them now disgruntled – have in their kitty. Only time will tell whether the Grand Old Party will re-energize or disintegrate itself under the guidance of RaGa.

*** *relurks* ****

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647347340110491648

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## micky

Darmashkian said:


> Congress gives 40% seats to upper caste people in Bihar - The Times of India
> 
> PATNA: Congress on Wednesday tried to reconsolidate its traditional vote bank of upper castes, Muslims and Dalits by preferring members from these three communities in ticket distribution.
> 
> A castewise analysis of Congress' all 41 candidates revealed the party has fielded *members of upper castes on around 40% seats, Muslims on around 25%, SC/ST on around 25% while backwards on the rest 10% seats. *
> 
> The party has fielded upper caste candidates on 16 seats, Muslims on 10, SC/ST on 10 and backwards on five seats. *Out of 16 seats allotted to upper castes, five seats each have been given to Brahmins and Bhumihars, while three seats each have gone to Rajputs and Kayasthas. Of the five seats going to backwards, three have been given to members of Yadavs and one each to Kurmi and Chandravanshi community. *
> 
> Congress has fielded five women candidates — Bihar Pradesh Mahila Congress president Amita Bhushan (Begusarai seat), Bhawna Jha (Benipatti), Indu Sinha (Purnia), Poonam Paswan (Korha) and Purnima Yadav (Gobindpur).
> 
> *The party has renominated all its five sitting MLAs from their respective seats.* They are: Congress Legislature Party leader Sadanand Singh (Kahalgaon), Ajeet Sharma (Bhagalpur), Md Tausif Alam (Bahadurganj), Md Javed (Kishanganj) and Md Afaque Alam (Kasba).
> 
> Besides, *the Congress has accommodated three JD(U) leaders by nominating them on the seats allotted to it by the Mahagathbandhan. These* leaders are JD(U) sitting MLAs Manohar Prasad Singh (Manihari) and Poornima Yadav (Gobindpur), and former MLA Anil Kumar (Bhore).
> 
> In 2010 elections, Poornima Yadav had won as JD(U) candidate from Nawada seat, while her husband Kaushal Yadav had won as JD(U) candidate from Gobindpur. As Nawada and Gobindpur seats this year were allotted to the RJD and Congress, respectively, as part of seat-sharing, Poornima was made Congress candidate from Gobindpur while her husband was shifted to Hisua as JD(U) candidate.
> 
> Anil Kumar, who unsuccessfully contested the 2014 Lok Sabha election as JD(U) candidate from Gopalganj parliamentary seat, has been fielded from Bhore (SC) as Congress candidate. Senior Congress leader Samir Mahaseth has been made RJD candidate from Madhubani.
> 
> Denied nomination, Vinod Sharma on Wednesday quit as state Congress general secretary. Sharma, party sources said, wanted ticket from Bikram seat in Patna district. But the party allotted the symbol to Siddhartha, son of Patna's famous paediatrician Dr Utpal Kant. Siddharth had contested the 2010 assembly polls from Bikram seat as an LJP candidate and had lost to the BJP's Anil Kumar by a margin of just 2,352 votes.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Tridibans @Nair saab @SURYA-1 @JanjaWeed @Marxist @SarthakGanguly
> My analysis below as of now:-
> 
> One can make out from the way seats have been allotted in all parties that the MGB is trying to:-
> 1)Prevent the Upper Caste vote from consolidating towards the BJP(especially Brahmins & Bhumihars.) through the Congress. Manish tewari's statement about reservation confirms this.
> 
> 2)Get as many Dalit/Maha-Dalit votes as possible taking into consideration the threat from Paswan & Manjhi.
> JDU will get the Maha-Dalits, RJD & Congress some dalits.
> 
> 3)Consolidate the Muslim vote(obvious) ENTIRELY towards it to make sure MIM & third front don't get any
> 
> 4)Even though the Congress has given only 5 seats to OBCs, 60% have gone to yadavs.
> MGB is also relying heavily on a total yadav polarisation to take on the NDA
> 
> 5)Cong. has been given too many seats in Bihar, maybe this was done to make sure the captive Congress vote-bank could be convinced to vote for RJD & JDU all over Bihar seeing the no. of seats given to Congress which is very weak in Bihar.
> It may be small in number. But in such an election even 1% matters. Also RJD & JDU are accommodating some of their leaders through the Congress.
> But they should be careful, this could seriously backfire in their face if it doesn't work as it is supposed to
> 
> 6)Congress is consolidating it's Vote-bank to keep them with it at least for this election & prepared for future purposes(Bihar Congress also wants to grow & expand in it's state)
> 
> 7)Reservation statement by Bhagwat will be milked as far as possible to get OBCs,EBCs & SCs!
> 
> Also just have a look at the total no. of tickets allotted to Yadavs & Muslims in all parties!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646713732161077248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646896896187854848No to BJP-PDP gov op Twitter: "Nitish has intriguingly given tickets to 22 Kushwahas.Looks like he is eyeing weak base of RLSP"
> 
> It is obvious that the all the parties in the MGB are depending heavily on their core vote-banks to come out & vote & are doing their best to get them out by giving them seats & respect wherever required.
> 
> Core vote-bank coming out+35-40% of SCs(Dalit+Maha-Dalit)+45-50% of OBC-EBC(Excluding Yadavs & Kurmis)+some muscle power will be more than enough to restore the MGB to power!!
> [Some dalit votes for the MGB will come out through muscle power]
> 
> Don't forget a good no. of SCs are leaders in all the 3 parties, also the RJD & JDU have a strong connect with both OBCs & EBCs(Except possibly the Baniyas).
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hope for the BJP:-
> 1)Make sure of a total upper caste consolidation in it's favour
> 
> 2)Max. security in polling booths as far as possible to prevent Bahubali & goondas from arm-twisting the election in the MGB's favour. Or counter-deploy their own muscle power if the need arises
> 
> 3)Running after Yadav's like the BJP is doing won't work, they as a caste will only vote for the MGB & so will the Kurmis thanks to the efforts of Lalu & Nitish.
> *Run after the YOUTH*(on a whole & not just from some communities), pander to their promises:-Jobs, opportunities, skill development, encouragement of start-ups & entrepreneurs & even wi-fi if required. Youth can make a big difference in this elections, they can go against the trend if required & when given the chance/hope to do so!!
> If handled properly, BJP can expect youth all over Bihar(even Muslims) regardless of caste to vote for them.
> 
> 4)Praveen Patil recommendations:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646527003374448640BJP should highlight it's efforts to get 24/7 Bijli!! Piyush Goyal has done fantastic work on this front!
> & BJP has to make big & sensible promises to farmers to get their votes seeing the -ve publicity LAB could them
> & regarding education, am expecting nothing from the BJP on this front. I doubt they can do anything in this field at all
> 
> 5)*JUNGLE RAJ RETURNS!*!- Create fear psychosis in anybody who is not a Yadav,Kurmi or a muslim to vote for them. Especially among the undecided
> No to BJP-PDP gov op Twitter: "Mahagatbandhan gives tickets to whopping 65 Yadavs.Looks like Yadav Raj certain to return should Lallu-Nitish win"
> 
> 6)Urban areas will vote for the BJP in large numbers, expect landslide victories for the BJP over here.
> Reason:- Lalu yadav+Jungle Raj+vikas  .
> Though the JDU can be a spoilsport in some urban constituencies, also watch out for urban areas cum ghettos which have a large Muslim-Yadav-Kurmi presence just in case..
> 
> 7)Rural areas are the main concern for the BJP! They have to put a lot of effort here.
> Vikas+Infra. development+24/7 Bijli+ quality of roads can win votes from these areas
> Caste Consolidation:-
> 
> 8)*BJP has to work towards a total SC consolidation in their favor.* Manjhi(Maha-Dalit) & Paswan(Dalit) are important in this! Hindi speaking SC leaders should be called from other states to show that the BJP is not against them
> 
> 9)Illustrate the new OBC/MBC/EBC leaders of the BJP especially Modi! Hindi-speaking OBC/MBC/EBC leaders from other states should be deployed to get votes+prove the BJP is not against them.
> *Total consolidation towards BJP is impossible, but getting 60+% of votes is not.
> *
> 10)Max. damage control to be deployed towards Mohan Bhagwat's statements. Every karyakarta must memorise the clarification for the statement issued out by the RSS regarding this issue, this clarification should also be said in every rally by the local leaders till the suspicion towards the BJP dies out.
> BUT
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646340023579635712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646341532748873730If the above is true, then the reservation statement could backfire on the face of the MGB.
> 
> 11)As many Modi rallies as possible+targeting the shameless hypocrisy of all 3 opposition parties in the MGB & the fact they even have an alliance in the first place
> Behind the scenes work:-
> 
> 12)BJP must do what it can to create an advantage/atmosphere on the ground for the third front parties+MIM to take away as many votes from the MGB ,though they should be cautious of losing votes from their side too!
> Third front parties should be given enough money to campaign(I feel the third front is propped up by the BJP)
> 
> 13)IF POSSIBLE, create an atmosphere to make sure that the JDU,RJD & COngress cadre or leaders can NEVER stay united & always quarrel/fight with each other  This can only be done through subterfuge/stealth/public statements by leaders & is very,very hard to achieve & requires proper planning
> BUT if this is properly achieved , it can ensure landslide victories for the BJP all over Bihar. Even if it isn't properly achieved(40-50% of it's true potential), it will still ensure a victory for the NDA
> After all_ *A house divided can not stand*_
> 
> 14)Get leaders from Poorvanchal(UP) & Jharkhand to campaign in the border areas. Also wherever Islamic radicalisation is strong in Bihar, get Hindutvavadis up there . Hindutvavadis will anyway vote only for the BJP
> 
> 15)Get Bihari migrants outside Bihar to vote for the BJP especially those in NDA voting states(Maha.,Gujarat etc) & then to get their relatives/friends in Bihar to do the same! Remind Biharis WHY they have to go outside Bihar in the first place, remind them of the proud & glorious past of Bihar too! Remind them of the thrashing that Bihari asmita which Nitish talks about took under Lalu's Jungle Raj
> 
> 16)Modi must illustrate his good work at the centre+BJP put rest to all misconceptions & -ve stuff spreading against them thanks to the opposition(15 lakh one, too many foreign trips etc)
> 
> 17)Disillusionment against Nitish for joining Lalu+ too many seats to the Congress+ seat-sharing allottment squabbles will hurt the alliance. Though how much it will hurt is the question
> 
> & so my analysis ends.
> Read Praveen Patils's analysis here-
> Swarajya-5Forty3 Pre-Poll Survey: Neck To Neck In Bihar | Swarajya
> 
> & lastly winning Bihar is VERY,VERY Important for both sides!!
> 
> *For the BJP:- *It could determine their fate at the centre in 2019+raise the morale & enthusiasm of their leaders/cadre all over India for a long,long time
> *For the MGB:- *Their survival in Bihar is at stake , & if the Congress loses heavily, it could be finished for ever & could face large-scale defections all over India.
> 
> We all know how important this particular election is. But I doubt if most of us,around the country(including me) realise it's true & actual importance in the long term fate of our country, our people & our attitude/mentality in the long term.
> 
> This is also a larger plan of the Enemy!(regarding the MGB/grand alliance)
> Phase-1 was Delhi, this is Phase-2 of the plan which if successful after modifications & adaptations in other elections could finally be implemented at the ending of 2018 for the 2019 General Elections!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645923281799790592*This is about whether Hindu Consolidation+Development will triumph over Shameless Casteism+Populism!*
> & if this happens in one of the most casteist states in the country & against such impossible odds!
> 
> Then there is hope for this country,hope for it's people & hope for a better future & a better people
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanking you if you read such a long analysis.
> This is just the initial part, I will update & write a final analysis in some time possible just before Phase-1 begins & after elections, my exit polls+exit polls analysis
> PLEASE GIVE YOUR OPINION ABOUT IT!! Whether it be Postive or Negative, I spent a long,long time writing this
> & your opinion will come of use in the future analysis' .





* Delhi:* After days of brainstorming, the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) today sealed a seat sharing pact with its allies for the all-important Bihar polls staring October 12. While there are reports that LJP's Ramvilas Paswan is upset with the decision, some said BJP succeded in convincing Mahadalit leader Jitan Ram Manjhi. 

With 28 days to go to Bihar polls, News24-Today's Chanakya has conducted an opinion poll to know the mood of voters in Bihar. And some of the results were astonishing as it revealed that Manjhi is not at all a factor in Bihar elections and caste politics will not be able to influence mood of the voters. The survey was conducted between September 1-12 in different areas of the state.

*Q :- What will have an influence in deciding on your voting pattern? *
Political Party & Candidate : 46%, Development and Law & Order : 40%, Any other: 7%.





*Q. Do you think caste will have an effect in Bihar 2015 elections? *

Yes : 33% No : 57%. (Caste Vote bank will not work this time).
*Q . Will “Msulim-Yadav” polarization factor play a major role in the outcome of Bihar 2015 elections? *

Yes : 36% No : 52%. (Bad news for RJD-JDU).
*Q. Will Ex CM Manjhi play a major role on the Mahadalit vote bank in Bihar 2015 elections? *

Yes : 23% No : 66% (Bad News for BJP).
*Q. Do you think that PM Modi’s image will have any major impact on the outcome of Bihar elections 2015? *

Yes : 73% No : 20% (Good News for BJP).

*Q. Do you feel that CM Nitish Kumar’s image will have any major impact on the outcome of Bihar elections 2015? *
Yes : 67% No : 23% (Good news for JDU-RJD).
*Q. What is the Popularity Index of PM in Bihar elections (Bihar State only)?*

Very Good : 37% Good : 28% Average : 16% Poor : 9%.
*Q. What is the Popularity Index of CM Nitish Kumar in Bihar elections? *

Very Good : 31% Good : 27% Average : 20% Poor : 13%.
So, As per the Today's Chanakya, Narendra modi will play big role as almost 67% people are more than happy with Modi's Work in central govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

School Founded By Arundhati Roy's Mother Tells Boys And Girls To Maintain One Meter Distance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Muslims being forced to offer prayer to hindu god Ganesh under Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

CBI raids Himachal Pradesh CM's residence in disproportionate assets case, FIR registered - The Times of India

Sounds like CBI & ED on a overdrive...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> CBI raids Himachal Pradesh CM's residence in disproportionate assets case, FIR registered - The Times of India
> 
> Sounds like CBI & ED on a overdrive...


that too Ruthlessly 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647668452757364736

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> that too Ruthlessly
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647668452757364736


It does seem a bit vengeful. Is it payback of some sort?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

indiatester said:


> It does seem a bit vengeful. Is it payback of some sort?


I don't know and it doesn't matter. These politicians have shamelessly looted India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

ranjeet said:


> that too Ruthlessly
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647668452757364736



But right now, Modi ji in US. 

Who is running the show in his absence ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 260318





ranjeet said:


> that too Ruthlessly
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647668452757364736


serves 'em right... & as expected Congress is crying political vendetta. Mayavati, Mulayam, Jaganmohan Reddy etc must be rofling listening Congress crying foul!



SURYA-1 said:


> But right now, Modi ji in US.
> 
> Who is running the show in his absence ??


Parrot is not caged anymore...they are free to fly & hunt whenever & wherever!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Zaid Hamid is dead it seems.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647714445850836992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647723857621712896
Whats up ?


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647723857621712896
> Whats up ?


Secular people threw beef in a temple. 
Clashes erupt in Ranchi following communal tension - The Times of India


----------



## Choppers

Samudra Manthan said:


> Zaid Hamid is dead it seems.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647714445850836992


Was he killed in the Hajj Stampede?


----------



## ranjeet

Choppers said:


> Was he killed in the Hajj Stampede?





Samudra Manthan said:


> Zaid Hamid is dead it seems.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647714445850836992



Just a rumor.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Choppers said:


> Was he killed in the Hajj Stampede?



Except for those tweets I do not see any others reporting this. May be a rumor.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647489910073462784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> that too Ruthlessly
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647668452757364736



Parrot is free

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647733661559750656

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

New draft education policy will be out by December: Smriti Irani | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

*Arvind Kejriwal’s 370 pages of proof on Sheila Dixit’s corruption to be published as fiction novel*





Kejriwal reading excerpts from his debut novel (Image via intoday.in)

*Popular movie critic and Delhi CM, Arvind Kejriwal, is all set to add yet another feather to his hat. The anti-corruption turned anti-Modi crusader will turn novelist this winter, when his beautifully crafted masterpiece on Sheila Dixit’s allegedly corrupt administration, spanning all of 370 pages, will be published as a hardcover fiction novel.*

“It is a fantastic piece of work!” raved Vaishali Chandy, an editor in Penguin Random House. “With this book, Arvind may have created a new genre of literary fiction called political fantasy, which I think will have plenty of takers. Besides, there’s also great curiosity among people over what exactly those pages contain, now that the AAP government in Delhi has clarified that there’s no corruption case against Sheila Dixit. All in all, this is a sure shot bestseller!”

Besides Penguin Random House, a number of other publishers are vying for rights to publish Kejriwal’s debut effort, including Chiki Sarkar’s recently launched publishing venture. “This is just the kind of title that will help launch Juggernaut. We are putting together a pitch that will hopefully bag us the book. Fingers crossed!” said Chiki Sarkar.

Those who have read the manuscript report that the book has a gripping, fast-paced narrative suitably supplemented by a number of exhibits comprising government documents, RTI replies, transcripts of sting operations and half a dozen letters to Modi to stop interfering with Kejriwal’s work. The preface is expected to be written by Sheila Dixit herself.

“_Yeh desh ki junta ka novel hai! Yeh aam aadmi ki jeet hai!_ [This is the people’s novel. This is the common man’s victory]” said Kejriwal to reporters outside his bungalow, sending the mob of gathered AAP supporters into a state of frenzy.
Arvind Kejriwal’s 370 pages of proof on Sheila Dixit’s corruption to be published as fiction novel | The UnReal Times
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Popular movie critic and Delhi CM, Arvind Kejriwal, is all set to add yet another feather to his hat. The anti-corruption turned anti-Modi crusader" -HAHAHA!



ranjeet said:


> New draft education policy will be out by December: Smriti Irani | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


Hope it turns out to be good & useful, I don't trust any neta from any party when it comes to education reforms, too any lobbyists/opponents from almost any side regardless of party/group with their own agenda are enough to irritate/screw up a good education policy even from the best minister

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> New draft education policy will be out by December: Smriti Irani | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Any news on increasing R&D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Any news on increasing R&D



Can't expect such things from brainless sanghis and #10classpm

‘It is Hindu nationalists who turned Kashmiris against India’ - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

ranjeet said:


> New draft education policy will be out by December: Smriti Irani | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



I hope it puts commies arses on fire .

In another bit of appreciation for Modi.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647795375462555648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

SURYA-1 said:


> I hope it puts commies arses on fire .
> 
> In another bit of appreciation for Modi.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647795375462555648



Kaise din aa gaye liberal journos ke Modi ko praise bhi karna pad rha h

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

It's nice article by the editor of IE.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647010711202197504


SURYA-1 said:


> It's nice article by the editor of IE.



Are you in Bihar now - how is it going ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647010711202197504
> 
> 
> Are you in Bihar now - how is it going ?



Right now, I am in Noida .It has been months since last I visited Bihar.

But would go for casting my vote.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647791126590545921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647791656276594689


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647792629493555201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647794518259970049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647798187822989312

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

SURYA-1 said:


> Right now, I am in Noida .It has been months since last I visited Bihar.
> 
> But would go for casting my vote.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647791126590545921
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647791656276594689
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647792629493555201
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647794518259970049
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647798187822989312



Idiot pacifists 



magudi said:


> Can't expect such things from brainless sanghis and #10classpm
> 
> ‘It is Hindu nationalists who turned Kashmiris against India’ - The Hindu



Hope they realize its importance soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

WTF?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi @NIA @bhagat @Srinivas 
Good news for AP:-

ONGC signs Rs 40,000-crore MoU with Andhra Pradesh for LNG regasification terminal | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
T*he Andhra Pradesh Government has signed a Rs 40,000-crore memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Oil and Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC) for setting up a LNG Regasification Terminal in Kakinada Deep Water Port.*

Underlining the importance of a regasification terminal, Andhra Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu said the 19th century belonged to coal, the 20th century belonged to oil, however, the 21st century definitely belongs to gas.

"We want to make Andhra Pradesh the largest shipping hub, and thus, we are going in a big way for developing ports. *We are planning six-seven another ports- major, medium or minor. Our view is very clear, as on today, we are number two in sea cargo and we want to develop further through ports and the port-led economic development,*" he added.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Andhra Pradesh to get east coast's 1st floating LNG terminal - The Times of India

HYDERABAD:* The first Liquid Natural Gas (LNG) terminal in the east coast will come up in Andhra Pradesh.* On Friday, the *AP Gas Development Corporation, Gas Authority of India, GDF Suez and Shell signed two MoUs to set up a floating LNG terminal at Kakinada deep water port. *

*The first MoU set up a terminal company between APGDC, GDF Suez and Shell. The APGDC, a joint venture company of AP government and GAIL, GDF Suez and Shell will have 48%, 26% and 26% equity in the project respectively*.
* The second MoU is to set up a trading company and covers both the sourcing of LNG and the marketing of the regasified LNG from the terminal. GAIL, GDF Suez and Shell will have 48%, 26% and 26% equity in the trading company, respectively. *

The MoU signing took place in the presence of chief minister Chandrababu Naidu and CMD of GAIL B C Tripathi, CEO of GDF Suez Philip Olivier and Anindya Chowdhury of Shell India in Vijayawada.

Estimated to cost Rs 1800 crore, the floating LNG platform is likely to be ready in the next 18 months. The Kakinada port was identified as suitable for a project of this nature owing to its availability of a natural back-water in the Hope Island - a barrier that protects against the impact of high seas. 

The LNG terminal is expected to give a fillip to gas-based industries in the state. With the current shortage of gas standing at 15 mmscmd (million metric square cubic metres daily) likely to touch 40 mmscmd very soon, AP is set to gain major advantage in roping in gas-based industries. *As natural gas is emerging as a significant fuel for economic development of the country and the LNG terminal termed as the safest gas storage system, the Kakinada terminal is set to play a far reaching role in making natural gas available to various consumers in industrial, commercial and domestic sectors. *

"_This will be the first LNG terminal on the east coast of India. In my efforts to boost port-led development, I realise that this project will help us in making the state a logistics hub,_" said Naidu.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NPCIL searches for land in Andhra Pradesh for nuclear power plant*

KOLKATA: *The National Power Corporation of India (NPCIL) is scouting for land in Andhra Pradesh to install a nuclear power plant, following West Bengal government's objections to set up the project in state's Haripur town. *

Bhabha Atomic Research Centre's director Sekhar Basu who is a board member of the NPCIL, said here today, "_We are looking for a site in some coastal area of Andhra Pradesh where a similar reactor, which was meant for Haripur, will come up_."

"Talks are on with the state government for a suitable site. Land has to be available," Basu told reporters on the sidelines of a program here.

*In 2011, the state government had scrapped the proposed 6,000 MW plant in East Midnapore district's Haripur in collaboration with Russia's state-owned nuclear power equipment and service giant Rosatom. *

Local farmers and fishermen, supported by a number of NGOs, had launched an agitation against the project fearing eviction and loss of livelihood.

Basu, however, said if they get permission from the state and Centre, then the project at Haripur will see the light of the day.

"Haripur project is not closed down. If the West Bengal government wants, we can start it anytime.* There will be an investment of Rs 100,000 crore. Not only West Bengal, but the entire eastern India will not starve for power anymore if it happens,*" the Padma Shri awardee nuclear scientist said.

He stressed that if we want a GDP growth rate of about eight per cent every year, then the electricity supply should also grow at the same rate.

"_If such a big project comes, then there will be no electricity problem. Nuclear is clean and green energy_," Basu said, adding that nuclear will be the main source of energy in the future.

Read more at:
NPCIL searches for land in Andhra Pradesh for nuclear power plant - The Economic Times
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Singapore PM Assures to Share Expertise for Andhra Pradesh's Development

HYDERABAD: *Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsein Loong today said his government would support Andhra Pradesh and share its expertise for the development of the state.*

Loong conveyed this to Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu who personally invited him for the foundation-stone laying ceremony of Andhra Pradesh's capital city Amaravati on October 22, the Andhra Pradesh government said in Hyderabad.

*"Loong replied in the affirmative and said he will definitely try his best to make it to the ceremony,*" the state government said.

Mr Naidu is on a visit to Singapore to invite the Premier for the foundation laying ceremony and to hold talks on Andhra Pradesh's capital city development.

The Chief Minister, who congratulated Mr Loong on his re-election, told him that Singapore could extend help in building the state's infrastructure and in making Andhra Pradesh a knowledge economy.

*The State government quoted the Prime Minister as saying that Singapore would support Andhra Pradesh and share whatever expertise and experience it has.*

Singapore government agencies have prepared the Master Plans for the three-layered Andhra Pradesh capital -- seed capital, capital city and capital region.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi would lay the foundation stone for the capital on the 'Vijaya Dasami' day (October 22), according to the state government.

During the meeting, Mr Naidu thanked the Singapore Prime Minister for extending all the help in making the master plans and submitting them as planned.

_Explaining how Andhra Pradesh has set its eyes on long-term development and growth, the CM told Mr Loong that the government is planning to make the state a 'logistics hub_'.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PM Modi to attend Andhra Pradesh capital’s foundation ceremony on October 22*
_Chief Minister Chandrababu Naidu said that the “Birth of Amaravati – the People’s Capital” should be a spectacular extravaganza that should create an emotional bond with people of Andhra Pradesh._

*PM Narendra Modi will attend the foundation-laying ceremony of Andhra Pradesh’s capital Amaravati on October 22. *CM N Chandrababu Naidu, who reviewed the status of the work going in the capital region, said a Vaastu-compliant spot has been identified where the stone would be laid.

“_*The location where the foundation stone will be laid is Vaastu-compliant and a picturesque spot. In future, it will become the nerve centre of Andhra Pradesh, signifying river-linking and a spot where soil from all mandals will be mixed with the soil of Amaravati,*”_ Naidu said. The spot where the foundation stone will be laid would later be developed into a public garden.

The spot where the foundation stone will be laid would eventually be developed into a public garden. “*The garden will have an exhibition from portraying Amaravati’s past to what it is in the present to what it will be in the future,*” the CM said.

Stating that the “Birth of Amaravati – the People’s Capital” should be a spectacular extravaganza that should create an emotional bond with people of Andhra Pradesh, the Chief Minister said every citizen of the state should participate in capital building. During the brainstorming session for the October 22 event, the Chief Minister said sarpanchs from all the mandals could carry the soil from there and culminate into a massive congregation in the Capital Region.

“*The soil brought from all the mandals across the state could be mixed with the Amaravati soil to establish an emotional connection. The soil will be brought in a Purnakumbham after a pooja (to signify divinity). All the Purnakumbhams then could be formed into a massive sculpture or an idol, signifying the contribution of people to the People’s Capital or may be into Bodhi tree, reflecting its connection with Buddhism*. Let us come up with different ideas and finalize them,” he added.

The AP Government is also mulling bringing in uniform colour-coding and illumination across the state during build-up to Dasara when the foundation-stone is to be laid. “We can also build momentum to the campaign by clubbing the celebration with Dasara’s Navarati as a build up to the main event. This will also add a cultural spin to the event, retaining our tradition and bringing in a festive mood,” an official said.

F*rom a gigantic exhibition to an Amaradwaram with farmers’ names (who gave their lands for the capital) imprinted on it to a massive Amaravati Pavilion, the event comprises everything. The event is being planned for 1000 VIPs and 50,000 general audience by an event management company*. Every detail is being curated carefully. During the meeting, MP Galla Jayadev, GVK’s Sanjay Reddy, GMR Group’s Srinivas, Sri City’s Srini Raju and Mandava Prabhakar of Nuziveedu Seeds also pitched their opinions to the Chief Minister through a video-conference.

PM Modi to attend Andhra Pradesh capital’s foundation ceremony on October 22 | The Indian Express
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Had Jagan Mohan Reddy been the CM of AP, would we have seen any of the above-especially AP getting no.2 only to Gujarat on the ease of business report in Indian states commissioned by the World b=Bank in partnership with the DIPP of the GOI?? 

Now let's compare the news of Telangana today:-

Farmer suicides continue unabated in Telangana - The Hindu

Farmer suicides: Is Telangana govt’s loan-waiver policy aggravating the situation? - Firstpost
*Over the last 10 days at least 100 debt-ridden farmers have committed suicide in the state. Unofficial sources put the number much higher.*

Govt's hardware hub dream finds no takers - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bhagat

^^^ Yes we are going in right direction...
Make in AP campaign on New York Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647825521741443073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647974308631945217

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NIA

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @NIA @bhagat @Srinivas
> Good news for AP:-
> 
> ONGC signs Rs 40,000-crore MoU with Andhra Pradesh for LNG regasification terminal | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> T*he Andhra Pradesh Government has signed a Rs 40,000-crore memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Oil and Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC) for setting up a LNG Regasification Terminal in Kakinada Deep Water Port.*
> 
> Underlining the importance of a regasification terminal, Andhra Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu said the 19th century belonged to coal, the 20th century belonged to oil, however, the 21st century definitely belongs to gas.
> 
> "We want to make Andhra Pradesh the largest shipping hub, and thus, we are going in a big way for developing ports. *We are planning six-seven another ports- major, medium or minor. Our view is very clear, as on today, we are number two in sea cargo and we want to develop further through ports and the port-led economic development,*" he added.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Andhra Pradesh to get east coast's 1st floating LNG terminal - The Times of India
> 
> HYDERABAD:* The first Liquid Natural Gas (LNG) terminal in the east coast will come up in Andhra Pradesh.* On Friday, the *AP Gas Development Corporation, Gas Authority of India, GDF Suez and Shell signed two MoUs to set up a floating LNG terminal at Kakinada deep water port. *
> 
> *The first MoU set up a terminal company between APGDC, GDF Suez and Shell. The APGDC, a joint venture company of AP government and GAIL, GDF Suez and Shell will have 48%, 26% and 26% equity in the project respectively*.
> * The second MoU is to set up a trading company and covers both the sourcing of LNG and the marketing of the regasified LNG from the terminal. GAIL, GDF Suez and Shell will have 48%, 26% and 26% equity in the trading company, respectively. *
> 
> The MoU signing took place in the presence of chief minister Chandrababu Naidu and CMD of GAIL B C Tripathi, CEO of GDF Suez Philip Olivier and Anindya Chowdhury of Shell India in Vijayawada.
> 
> Estimated to cost Rs 1800 crore, the floating LNG platform is likely to be ready in the next 18 months. The Kakinada port was identified as suitable for a project of this nature owing to its availability of a natural back-water in the Hope Island - a barrier that protects against the impact of high seas.
> 
> The LNG terminal is expected to give a fillip to gas-based industries in the state. With the current shortage of gas standing at 15 mmscmd (million metric square cubic metres daily) likely to touch 40 mmscmd very soon, AP is set to gain major advantage in roping in gas-based industries. *As natural gas is emerging as a significant fuel for economic development of the country and the LNG terminal termed as the safest gas storage system, the Kakinada terminal is set to play a far reaching role in making natural gas available to various consumers in industrial, commercial and domestic sectors. *
> 
> "_This will be the first LNG terminal on the east coast of India. In my efforts to boost port-led development, I realise that this project will help us in making the state a logistics hub,_" said Naidu.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *NPCIL searches for land in Andhra Pradesh for nuclear power plant*
> 
> KOLKATA: *The National Power Corporation of India (NPCIL) is scouting for land in Andhra Pradesh to install a nuclear power plant, following West Bengal government's objections to set up the project in state's Haripur town. *
> 
> Bhabha Atomic Research Centre's director Sekhar Basu who is a board member of the NPCIL, said here today, "_We are looking for a site in some coastal area of Andhra Pradesh where a similar reactor, which was meant for Haripur, will come up_."
> 
> "Talks are on with the state government for a suitable site. Land has to be available," Basu told reporters on the sidelines of a program here.
> 
> *In 2011, the state government had scrapped the proposed 6,000 MW plant in East Midnapore district's Haripur in collaboration with Russia's state-owned nuclear power equipment and service giant Rosatom. *
> 
> Local farmers and fishermen, supported by a number of NGOs, had launched an agitation against the project fearing eviction and loss of livelihood.
> 
> Basu, however, said if they get permission from the state and Centre, then the project at Haripur will see the light of the day.
> 
> "Haripur project is not closed down. If the West Bengal government wants, we can start it anytime.* There will be an investment of Rs 100,000 crore. Not only West Bengal, but the entire eastern India will not starve for power anymore if it happens,*" the Padma Shri awardee nuclear scientist said.
> 
> He stressed that if we want a GDP growth rate of about eight per cent every year, then the electricity supply should also grow at the same rate.
> 
> "_If such a big project comes, then there will be no electricity problem. Nuclear is clean and green energy_," Basu said, adding that nuclear will be the main source of energy in the future.
> 
> Read more at:
> NPCIL searches for land in Andhra Pradesh for nuclear power plant - The Economic Times
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Singapore PM Assures to Share Expertise for Andhra Pradesh's Development
> 
> HYDERABAD: *Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsein Loong today said his government would support Andhra Pradesh and share its expertise for the development of the state.*
> 
> Loong conveyed this to Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu who personally invited him for the foundation-stone laying ceremony of Andhra Pradesh's capital city Amaravati on October 22, the Andhra Pradesh government said in Hyderabad.
> 
> *"Loong replied in the affirmative and said he will definitely try his best to make it to the ceremony,*" the state government said.
> 
> Mr Naidu is on a visit to Singapore to invite the Premier for the foundation laying ceremony and to hold talks on Andhra Pradesh's capital city development.
> 
> The Chief Minister, who congratulated Mr Loong on his re-election, told him that Singapore could extend help in building the state's infrastructure and in making Andhra Pradesh a knowledge economy.
> 
> *The State government quoted the Prime Minister as saying that Singapore would support Andhra Pradesh and share whatever expertise and experience it has.*
> 
> Singapore government agencies have prepared the Master Plans for the three-layered Andhra Pradesh capital -- seed capital, capital city and capital region.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi would lay the foundation stone for the capital on the 'Vijaya Dasami' day (October 22), according to the state government.
> 
> During the meeting, Mr Naidu thanked the Singapore Prime Minister for extending all the help in making the master plans and submitting them as planned.
> 
> _Explaining how Andhra Pradesh has set its eyes on long-term development and growth, the CM told Mr Loong that the government is planning to make the state a 'logistics hub_'.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *PM Modi to attend Andhra Pradesh capital’s foundation ceremony on October 22*
> _Chief Minister Chandrababu Naidu said that the “Birth of Amaravati – the People’s Capital” should be a spectacular extravaganza that should create an emotional bond with people of Andhra Pradesh._
> 
> *PM Narendra Modi will attend the foundation-laying ceremony of Andhra Pradesh’s capital Amaravati on October 22. *CM N Chandrababu Naidu, who reviewed the status of the work going in the capital region, said a Vaastu-compliant spot has been identified where the stone would be laid.
> 
> “_*The location where the foundation stone will be laid is Vaastu-compliant and a picturesque spot. In future, it will become the nerve centre of Andhra Pradesh, signifying river-linking and a spot where soil from all mandals will be mixed with the soil of Amaravati,*”_ Naidu said. The spot where the foundation stone will be laid would later be developed into a public garden.
> 
> The spot where the foundation stone will be laid would eventually be developed into a public garden. “*The garden will have an exhibition from portraying Amaravati’s past to what it is in the present to what it will be in the future,*” the CM said.
> 
> Stating that the “Birth of Amaravati – the People’s Capital” should be a spectacular extravaganza that should create an emotional bond with people of Andhra Pradesh, the Chief Minister said every citizen of the state should participate in capital building. During the brainstorming session for the October 22 event, the Chief Minister said sarpanchs from all the mandals could carry the soil from there and culminate into a massive congregation in the Capital Region.
> 
> “*The soil brought from all the mandals across the state could be mixed with the Amaravati soil to establish an emotional connection. The soil will be brought in a Purnakumbham after a pooja (to signify divinity). All the Purnakumbhams then could be formed into a massive sculpture or an idol, signifying the contribution of people to the People’s Capital or may be into Bodhi tree, reflecting its connection with Buddhism*. Let us come up with different ideas and finalize them,” he added.
> 
> The AP Government is also mulling bringing in uniform colour-coding and illumination across the state during build-up to Dasara when the foundation-stone is to be laid. “We can also build momentum to the campaign by clubbing the celebration with Dasara’s Navarati as a build up to the main event. This will also add a cultural spin to the event, retaining our tradition and bringing in a festive mood,” an official said.
> 
> F*rom a gigantic exhibition to an Amaradwaram with farmers’ names (who gave their lands for the capital) imprinted on it to a massive Amaravati Pavilion, the event comprises everything. The event is being planned for 1000 VIPs and 50,000 general audience by an event management company*. Every detail is being curated carefully. During the meeting, MP Galla Jayadev, GVK’s Sanjay Reddy, GMR Group’s Srinivas, Sri City’s Srini Raju and Mandava Prabhakar of Nuziveedu Seeds also pitched their opinions to the Chief Minister through a video-conference.
> 
> PM Modi to attend Andhra Pradesh capital’s foundation ceremony on October 22 | The Indian Express
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Had Jagan Mohan Reddy been the CM of AP, would we have seen any of the above-especially AP getting no.2 only to Gujarat on the ease of business report in Indian states commissioned by the World b=Bank in partnership with the DIPP of the GOI??
> 
> Now let's compare the news of Telangana today:-
> 
> Farmer suicides continue unabated in Telangana - The Hindu
> 
> Farmer suicides: Is Telangana govt’s loan-waiver policy aggravating the situation? - Firstpost
> *Over the last 10 days at least 100 debt-ridden farmers have committed suicide in the state. Unofficial sources put the number much higher.*
> 
> Govt's hardware hub dream finds no takers - The Times of India


Man!! 
I am going for foundation laying ceremony at amaravati

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Rahul working on anti-PM protests in US 
For close to nine months, the Congress VP has been meeting ‘representatives of civil society from India’ in London and New York.

MADHAV NALAPAT New Delhi | 26th Sep 2015




ongress heir apparent *Rahul Gandhi has been "meeting quietly in the US with groups intending to carry out protests against Prime Minister Narendra Modi" *during the PM's ongoing visit to the world's biggest economy. According to those associated with the planning of the strategy of the Congress vice-president, "Rahul is not encouraging any anti-Modi demonstrations and protests, but simply understanding what the reasons for anger are". However, analysts tracking Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi say that his role has been much more pro-active, and that should there be large-scale protests during the Prime Minister's public appearances in San Jose and New York, *it would mean "some success for Rahul's carefully planned strategy of seeking to show globally that Modi has as many critics as admirers in the US", thereby taking some of the shine off the PM's Madison Square-style public rallies in the country and his meetings with corporate leaders.*

Those tracking the nature and extent of Rahul's activities on foreign shores claim that his "sensitive and secretive" meetings while in the US, many with anti-Modi groups, is the reason why there is such secrecy about his whereabouts and activities during this latest period of disappearance from public radar. *They add that Rahul Gandhi has been meeting for close to nine months in London and New York with "representatives of civil society from India who have been active in canvassing support for condemning the Union government for what they claim is its insensitivity to minority concerns and its majoritarian agenda".*

*Rahul's meetings while in the US are related to what analysts term as his "crusade" to ensure that the BJP led by Narendra Modi falls to a tally of 175-150 Lok Sabha seats in the 2019 polls,* thereby ensuring that a non-saffron dispensation takes office in the national capital. _"Rahul is aiming to become Prime Minister only by 2024 and not 2019, and hence can take the long view of political developments"_, they point out. Even after nine more years, the Congress vice-president would be a decade younger than Narendra Modi was when he took the oath of office as Prime Minister on 26 May 2014. These analysts say that — health permitting — Congress president Sonia Gandhi may get her term extended up to the close of 2017, or until the UP Assembly elections get decided, "so that Rahul could take charge on a fresh slate and focus on the parliamentary polls".

Since the shock collapse of his party on 16 May 2014, *"the centrepiece of Rahul Gandhi's game plan is to ensure that Prime Minister Modi does not get a second term, and if this means sacrificing the short-term interests of the Congress in some states, Rahul is ready*". This strategy has come into operation in Bihar, where the Congress has accepted a seat quota less than half of what was allocated to either the RJD and the JDU, and is likely to get replicated in Uttar Pradesh in 2017, with the party likely to contest a lower number of seats than the last time as a gesture of goodwill to regional heavyweights Samajwadi Party and Bahujan Samaj Party. Those tracking the first family of the Congress claim that *the UP Assembly elections will witness the emergence of the telegenic Priyanka Vadra on the political stage, abandoning her earlier cameo appearances,* "as by that time, efforts at blackening the name of her husband would have run its course" and any extra damage by such actions would be low.

_"Rahul has studied the way in which Narendra Modi consolidated himself in Gujarat through gaining a reputation for honesty and efficiency in government, and is therefore determined to ensure that at the Central level, Team Modi be perceived differently_" (from what was the case in Gujarat).
Hence the strategy of (a) blocking reforms such as GST and the Land Bill which would enhance the performance and hence the reputation of the Central government, and (b) constantly levelling allegations of corruption against state and central leaders of the BJP.
Those tracking the Congress vice-president say that *he has activated a small group to locate possible charges of corruption at the Central and state levels, and that "such research is being clandestinely assisted by officials who have for years been close to the Congress".* In a gesture of conciliation, the Narendra Modi government has retained many officials known to have been close to the UPA in sensitive posts, *and has refrained from any witch-hunt against UPA-era Central ministers, except by carrying forward probes already set in motion during the tenure of Manmohan Singh*. "Even probes already existing (since the UPA period), such as that against Dayanidhi Maran, are being conducted professionally, and every opportunity is being given to the accused to defend themselves. Whether it be Maran, Kanimozhi or even Raja, they cannot claim that any undue interest is being taken in their cases," a senior official pointed out, adding that "the same is the case with the probes against Mulayam Singh Yadav and Mayawati as well".

Officials say that Prime Minister Modi has distanced himself from all such investigations and has asked the officials concerned to conduct them in a manner that is not related to political exigencies. Perhaps as a consequence, there appears to have been little progress on the BJP's Lok Sabha poll promise of bringing to book those guilty of corruption in the numerous UPA-era scams. Those close to Rahul Gandhi say that the breather has given them time to regroup and also to fight back effectively against any future probe, whereas any action taken during the glow of the initial months of the BJP's 2014 triumph would have been accepted by the public. According to those studying the behind-the-curtain moves of the Congress heir apparent, *Rahul Gandhi is convinced that after the lapse of nearly 18 months since the Lok Sabha results were declared, routine allegations of corruption against the Congress and its UPA partners no longer carry much weight with the public, for the reason that "they will ask why (if the charges were true) no action was taken by the NDA government against the guilty"*, with not even a single FIR being filed against UPA ministers known to be super-wealthy.* Four polling agencies are independently being used by Team Rahul, and it is claimed by those close to Rahul Gandhi "these are unanimous that there is a change of mood towards both the Congress as well as the BJP since 2014" *and that this will get reflected in future Congress-BJP contests.

Apart from a barrage of corruption charges directed against BJP decision-makers and the blocking of reform proposals that could lead to a visible improvement in performance over the coming three years (till the 2019 polls), t*he plans being scripted by Rahul Gandhi include measures designed to "bring down the reputation both domestically as well as internationally of Prime Minister Modi"*. The emerging Congress supremo is "closely watching the rash of strike calls and protests by railway, bank employees and other powerful trade union groups and believes that these will launch protest after protest, strike upon strike, beginning before polls close in Bihar". During the past year, the Modi government has wheeled out its heavyweight ministers to negotiate with bank, port, coal and insurance unions, thereby giving itself little leeway in case fresh demands (such as a generalised call for OROP) come up. *Rahul Gandhi has asked key members of his team to "meet with union representatives quietly" and has promised the "support of the Congress in future agitations" against the Central government, according to those privy to his thinking. Small wonder that CPM general secretary Sitaram Yechury seems to be edging closer tactically to the Congress despite his party seeing the latter as its principal foe in Kerala.*

"Rahul Gandhi's plan is to ensure that reforms essential to better performance get delayed till the 2017 UP elections are over", so that the BJP does not reap the electoral dividend of such measures in the 2019 Lok Sabha elections, which remain the primary focus of the Congress vice-president. Those privy to his thinking say that* "Rahul is aware that core economic reform measures take two to three years to begin to show results, and that for the first two or three years, the political dividend is negative from such steps", *although these become positive soon afterwards and remain so for long periods. They say that t*he Congress heir apparent has studied the working of the A.B. Vajpayee government and believes that it was "dissatisfaction in the urban areas caused by corruption, lack of jobs and price rise which got the NDA defeated in 2004", apart from "a delay in carrying out enough reforms during the first two of the six years in office of Prime Minister Vajpayee"*.

The four factors (joblessness, inflation, corruption and slowness in reforms) form the staple theme of the Rahul-crafted Congress attacks on the Modi government. Congress success in continuing to block GST and other key reforms and in maintaining a drumbeat of charges against Team Modi will determine whether Rahul Gandhi's "NoNamo 2019" strategy is working.

Rahul working on anti-PM protests in US
@Rain Man @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Star Wars @Nair saab @Whazzup 

So THIS is why Rahul went to the US, if this report is true then he is not as stupid as I originally thought he was..

@NIA Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JanjaWeed

Darmashkian said:


> Rahul working on anti-PM protests in US
> For close to nine months, the Congress VP has been meeting ‘representatives of civil society from India’ in London and New York.
> 
> MADHAV NALAPAT New Delhi | 26th Sep 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ongress heir apparent *Rahul Gandhi has been "meeting quietly in the US with groups intending to carry out protests against Prime Minister Narendra Modi" *during the PM's ongoing visit to the world's biggest economy. According to those associated with the planning of the strategy of the Congress vice-president, "Rahul is not encouraging any anti-Modi demonstrations and protests, but simply understanding what the reasons for anger are". However, analysts tracking Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi say that his role has been much more pro-active, and that should there be large-scale protests during the Prime Minister's public appearances in San Jose and New York, *it would mean "some success for Rahul's carefully planned strategy of seeking to show globally that Modi has as many critics as admirers in the US", thereby taking some of the shine off the PM's Madison Square-style public rallies in the country and his meetings with corporate leaders.*
> 
> Those tracking the nature and extent of Rahul's activities on foreign shores claim that his "sensitive and secretive" meetings while in the US, many with anti-Modi groups, is the reason why there is such secrecy about his whereabouts and activities during this latest period of disappearance from public radar. *They add that Rahul Gandhi has been meeting for close to nine months in London and New York with "representatives of civil society from India who have been active in canvassing support for condemning the Union government for what they claim is its insensitivity to minority concerns and its majoritarian agenda".*
> 
> *Rahul's meetings while in the US are related to what analysts term as his "crusade" to ensure that the BJP led by Narendra Modi falls to a tally of 175-150 Lok Sabha seats in the 2019 polls,* thereby ensuring that a non-saffron dispensation takes office in the national capital. _"Rahul is aiming to become Prime Minister only by 2024 and not 2019, and hence can take the long view of political developments"_, they point out. Even after nine more years, the Congress vice-president would be a decade younger than Narendra Modi was when he took the oath of office as Prime Minister on 26 May 2014. These analysts say that — health permitting — Congress president Sonia Gandhi may get her term extended up to the close of 2017, or until the UP Assembly elections get decided, "so that Rahul could take charge on a fresh slate and focus on the parliamentary polls".
> 
> Since the shock collapse of his party on 16 May 2014, *"the centrepiece of Rahul Gandhi's game plan is to ensure that Prime Minister Modi does not get a second term, and if this means sacrificing the short-term interests of the Congress in some states, Rahul is ready*". This strategy has come into operation in Bihar, where the Congress has accepted a seat quota less than half of what was allocated to either the RJD and the JDU, and is likely to get replicated in Uttar Pradesh in 2017, with the party likely to contest a lower number of seats than the last time as a gesture of goodwill to regional heavyweights Samajwadi Party and Bahujan Samaj Party. Those tracking the first family of the Congress claim that *the UP Assembly elections will witness the emergence of the telegenic Priyanka Vadra on the political stage, abandoning her earlier cameo appearances,* "as by that time, efforts at blackening the name of her husband would have run its course" and any extra damage by such actions would be low.
> 
> _"Rahul has studied the way in which Narendra Modi consolidated himself in Gujarat through gaining a reputation for honesty and efficiency in government, and is therefore determined to ensure that at the Central level, Team Modi be perceived differently_" (from what was the case in Gujarat).
> Hence the strategy of (a) blocking reforms such as GST and the Land Bill which would enhance the performance and hence the reputation of the Central government, and (b) constantly levelling allegations of corruption against state and central leaders of the BJP.
> Those tracking the Congress vice-president say that *he has activated a small group to locate possible charges of corruption at the Central and state levels, and that "such research is being clandestinely assisted by officials who have for years been close to the Congress".* In a gesture of conciliation, the Narendra Modi government has retained many officials known to have been close to the UPA in sensitive posts, *and has refrained from any witch-hunt against UPA-era Central ministers, except by carrying forward probes already set in motion during the tenure of Manmohan Singh*. "Even probes already existing (since the UPA period), such as that against Dayanidhi Maran, are being conducted professionally, and every opportunity is being given to the accused to defend themselves. Whether it be Maran, Kanimozhi or even Raja, they cannot claim that any undue interest is being taken in their cases," a senior official pointed out, adding that "the same is the case with the probes against Mulayam Singh Yadav and Mayawati as well".
> 
> Officials say that Prime Minister Modi has distanced himself from all such investigations and has asked the officials concerned to conduct them in a manner that is not related to political exigencies. Perhaps as a consequence, there appears to have been little progress on the BJP's Lok Sabha poll promise of bringing to book those guilty of corruption in the numerous UPA-era scams. Those close to Rahul Gandhi say that the breather has given them time to regroup and also to fight back effectively against any future probe, whereas any action taken during the glow of the initial months of the BJP's 2014 triumph would have been accepted by the public. According to those studying the behind-the-curtain moves of the Congress heir apparent, *Rahul Gandhi is convinced that after the lapse of nearly 18 months since the Lok Sabha results were declared, routine allegations of corruption against the Congress and its UPA partners no longer carry much weight with the public, for the reason that "they will ask why (if the charges were true) no action was taken by the NDA government against the guilty"*, with not even a single FIR being filed against UPA ministers known to be super-wealthy.* Four polling agencies are independently being used by Team Rahul, and it is claimed by those close to Rahul Gandhi "these are unanimous that there is a change of mood towards both the Congress as well as the BJP since 2014" *and that this will get reflected in future Congress-BJP contests.
> 
> Apart from a barrage of corruption charges directed against BJP decision-makers and the blocking of reform proposals that could lead to a visible improvement in performance over the coming three years (till the 2019 polls), t*he plans being scripted by Rahul Gandhi include measures designed to "bring down the reputation both domestically as well as internationally of Prime Minister Modi"*. The emerging Congress supremo is "closely watching the rash of strike calls and protests by railway, bank employees and other powerful trade union groups and believes that these will launch protest after protest, strike upon strike, beginning before polls close in Bihar". During the past year, the Modi government has wheeled out its heavyweight ministers to negotiate with bank, port, coal and insurance unions, thereby giving itself little leeway in case fresh demands (such as a generalised call for OROP) come up. *Rahul Gandhi has asked key members of his team to "meet with union representatives quietly" and has promised the "support of the Congress in future agitations" against the Central government, according to those privy to his thinking. Small wonder that CPM general secretary Sitaram Yechury seems to be edging closer tactically to the Congress despite his party seeing the latter as its principal foe in Kerala.*
> 
> "Rahul Gandhi's plan is to ensure that reforms essential to better performance get delayed till the 2017 UP elections are over", so that the BJP does not reap the electoral dividend of such measures in the 2019 Lok Sabha elections, which remain the primary focus of the Congress vice-president. Those privy to his thinking say that* "Rahul is aware that core economic reform measures take two to three years to begin to show results, and that for the first two or three years, the political dividend is negative from such steps", *although these become positive soon afterwards and remain so for long periods. They say that t*he Congress heir apparent has studied the working of the A.B. Vajpayee government and believes that it was "dissatisfaction in the urban areas caused by corruption, lack of jobs and price rise which got the NDA defeated in 2004", apart from "a delay in carrying out enough reforms during the first two of the six years in office of Prime Minister Vajpayee"*.
> 
> The four factors (joblessness, inflation, corruption and slowness in reforms) form the staple theme of the Rahul-crafted Congress attacks on the Modi government. Congress success in continuing to block GST and other key reforms and in maintaining a drumbeat of charges against Team Modi will determine whether Rahul Gandhi's "NoNamo 2019" strategy is working.
> 
> Rahul working on anti-PM protests in US
> @Rain Man @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Star Wars @Nair saab @Whazzup
> 
> So THIS is why Rahul went to the US, if this report is true then he is not as stupid as I originally thought he was..
> 
> @NIA Congrats


Pappu should ask for his money back. He was taken for a royal ride by his enforcers despite spending time & money for the past nine months. All they could manage is ten people with ten placards & one AAP topi! What a moron....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Evil Hindus demanding apology from Vatican. 





------------

Government forms expert panel to review civil services exam pattern - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Sanjay Jha getting his daily dose of humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Sanjay Jha getting his daily dose of humiliation.



I've telling this for years here and elsewhere , all are closet Sanghis @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> I've telling this for years here and elsewhere , all are closet Sanghis @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


>



Lol


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


>



लोल

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> लोल


aao thakur, kaise ho.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

That was epic, LOL


ranjeet said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Giriraj ji ki commentary aaj ki developments pe. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648171107879550976

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> aao thakur, kaise ho.



theek hu, just popping in before my next hybernation...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> I've telling this for years here and elsewhere , all are closet Sanghis @SarthakGanguly


zukerberg visted a temple in India 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648179094249562112

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> zukerberg visted a temple in India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648179094249562112



Congis on twitter got utter burn  now threatening Nadella of action if he doesn't explain his RT!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Congis on twitter got utter burn  now threatening Nadella of action if he doesn't explain his RT!!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648175342977314816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648179743855001600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648175342977314816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648179743855001600



Is bande ke andar koi sharam hai ya nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648182198726557696

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648179304245780480

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Is Modi trying to win Miss Universe competition?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648175342977314816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648179743855001600




He deleted the RT anyway!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> He deleted the RT anyway!!!


Another victory for Rahul Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Another victory for Rahul Gandhi.



Poor-guy now that he's come out of closet i hope he doesn't get into any sort of trouble because of this


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Poor-guy now that he's come out of closet i hope he doesn't get into any sort of trouble because of this


No trouble, Sanjay jha is in congress to get abused only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

I havent seen this much liberal asses on fire since 16/05/2014

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

This guy is a tech reporter from New York times .. cant differentiate between a live stream and a recorded video

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648188447988011008
@JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Marxist @magudi @Tridibans @Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648201535441141760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648207992886706176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Interesting article. Can this be true? 


Rahul working on anti-PM protests in US


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> All the evidences are Valid till the final verdict ...So the Narco ,Hymen restoration ,virginity test ,Eye witness claims all are valid as of now...10 years of Pope's daughter rule is enough to scuttle the probe ....


hehe..all tall claims without any evidence or proof ..hymen restoration-in which hospital??which doctor???...Nacro analysis-where is the original CD??..eyewitness-his/her name???(there were no eyewitness as far as i know)..
When sister amala was murdered in the convent,hearing that sanghis suddenly got orgasm and started attacking insulting Christians and Christianity through out social medias and making stories..But unfortunately for sanghis,it was later found that a HINDU was behind this murder and currently he was under police custody,he admitted the murder too...then The frustrated sanghis started 25 year old case and trying to defend the HINDU man who was caught in the murder..whats this man??...
One rule for asram bapu and another for ChristIans??


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> hehe..all tall claims without any evidence or proof ..hymen restoration-in which hospital??which doctor???...Nacro analysis-where is the original CD??..eyewitness-his/her name???(there were no eyewitness as far as i know)..
> When sister amala was murdered in the convent,hearing that sanghis suddenly got orgasm and started attacking insulting Christians and Christianity through out social medias and making stories..But unfortunately for sanghis,it was later found that a HINDU was behind this murder and currently he was under police custody,he admitted the murder too...then The frustrated sanghis started 25 year old case and trying to defend the HINDU man who was caught in the murder..whats this man??...



What i posted are available in the public domain ,Final Verdict is pending so all those evidences and CBI claims are valid ...Witness names prof thresiamma any thing to refute that








> One rule for asram bapu and another for ChristIans??



If Asram facing trail is guilty,The "Hindu" guy arrested for killing Nun is guilty then same applies for poothrka sefi and kottur

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648334216002797569

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> What i posted are available in the public domain ,Final Verdict is pending so all those evidences and CBI claims are valid ...Witness names prof thresiamma any thing to refute that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Asram facing trail is guilty,The "Hindu" guy arrested for killing Nun is guilty then same applies for poothrka sefi and kottur


public domain??..India is a Hindu majority country(many of them have nothing but born hatred for minorities),so we can't expect a fair impartial approach from you guys(behavior of Hindus in this very thread is a nice example)..This is the very reason why peoples like bal thackery(Mumbai riots) or asrmam bapu(raped a minor girl)are worshiping as demi gods and great Indian figures by the same public domain...
Prof thresiamma is a CBI witness,not eye witness..Moreover she had been attacking the church ever since she lost a case related to her promotion in a church owned college..CBI were asked to present the original CD,proof regarding that surgery..But not a single paper submitted before the court so far..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> public domain??..India is a Hindu majority country(many of them have nothing but born hatred for minorities),so we can't expect a fair impartial approach from you guys(behavior of Hindus in this very thread is a nice example)..This is the very reason why peoples like bal thackery(Mumbai riots) or asrmam bapu(raped a minor girl)are worshiping as demi gods and great Indian figures by the same public domain...
> Prof thresiamma is a CBI witness,not eye witness..Moreover she had been attacking the church ever since she lost a case related to her promotion in a church owned college..CBI were asked to present the original CD,proof regarding that surgery..But not a single paper submitted before the court so far..



Blame your actions for the rising hatred ...Why stay in a unfair partial country when you have numerous christian countries ?,Europe is spreading its arms and legs to refugees why dont go there ?

CBI cliams CD's are original and Cdit's claims are false (
CBI says CDs in Abhaya case are original - KERALA - The Hindu ,and an SC judge saw that tapes ( Ex-Karna HC CJ saw narco CDs in Abhaya case: CBI | india | Hindustan Times )

What about Sanju pMathew's statement"Sanju reportedly told the interrogators that he saw Fr Kottoor’s bike at the convent on the night of the crime" ( Abhaya case: 3 arrested after 16 years | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis ) He gave statement to magistrate as per section 164 ....


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Blame your actions for the rising hatred ...Why stay in a unfair partial country when you have numerous christian countries ?,Europe is spreading its arms and legs to refugees why dont go there ?
> 
> CBI cliams CD's are original and Cdit's claims are false (
> CBI says CDs in Abhaya case are original - KERALA - The Hindu ,and an SC judge saw that tapes ( Ex-Karna HC CJ saw narco CDs in Abhaya case: CBI | india | Hindustan Times )
> 
> What about Sanju pMathew's statement"Sanju reportedly told the interrogators that he saw Fr Kottoor’s bike at the convent on the night of the crime" ( Abhaya case: 3 arrested after 16 years | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis ) He gave statement to magistrate as per section 164 ....


Relax,I am just being honest here..
CBI claimed many many things in this case without any solid backup..It is just an INVESTIGATION AGENCY,they have no authority to rule which is original and which is fake..Then we don't need any COURTS in India..
Do you know the meaning of ''Eyewitness''??
anyway,i don't like to continue,lets wait for verdict..


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> This guy is a tech reporter from New York times .. cant differentiate between a live stream and a recorded video
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648188447988011008
> @JanjaWeed @Echo_419 @Marxist @magudi @Tridibans @Nair saab



What a idiot


----------



## Jason bourne

Grand nephew of Dr APJ Abdul Kalam Sri APJ Sheikh Salim joined the BJP today in presence of Sh AmitShah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648319950445150209
@Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @ranjeet next sardesai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648334216002797569


spot on! It's the English media in India which can't see or think beyond Pakistan whenever the leaders of two countries are gathered at a common crowded venue!



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648319950445150209
> @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @ranjeet next sardesai


can only pity the pettiness!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

@bhagat @NIA

The Great TRS circus & the deeds of some of it's Ministers/MLAs/Leaders:-




1. After slapping instead of being punished/reprimanded, he joined his leader on a trip to China
2.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648327932079906816




This Son-of-a lanja(bith&^) accuses women workers of being AP agents & compares Andhraites to dogs.
3.Minister talks about throwing opposition MLAs in jail for questioning KCR during the assembly proceedings

TG is no. 13 on the ease of business report commissioned by the World Bank & facing serious farmer suicides in large numbers per every passing day.

Crores were spent on the swacch Hyderabad scheme & look at the result- Hyderabad was on a rank of 250+ on an all India list of the cities which had made progress on the Swacch Bharat mission( by a govt. commissioned report).

TRS leaders claim in public that the naxal agenda is their agenda

& this is the Bangaru(Golden) Telangana of KCR 

& now he wants to build temples rivalling the original Tirupathi Balaji(idiot) to give "competition" to AP -_- instead of using that money to help farmers

It will be a miracle if TG does manage to make some progress & development seeing the atitude of it's ministers & it's glorious leaders. 
Only Bhagawantudu can save my state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

Ramdev's Haridwar campus to get full-time CISF security cover - The Times of India

This after DRDO tie up with Patanjali.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SURYA-1

HC admits plea challenging validity of Article 370 - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NIA

Darmashkian said:


> @bhagat @NIA
> 
> The Great TRS circus & the deeds of some of it's Ministers/MLAs/Leaders:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. After slapping instead of being punished/reprimanded, he joined his leader on a trip to China
> 2.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648327932079906816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Son-of-a lanja(bith&^) accuses women workers of being AP agents & compares Andhraites to dogs.
> 3.Minister talks about throwing opposition MLAs in jail for questioning KCR during the assembly proceedings
> 
> TG is no. 13 on the ease of business report commissioned by the World Bank & facing serious farmer suicides in large numbers per every passing day.
> 
> Crores were spent on the swacch Hyderabad scheme & look at the result- Hyderabad was on a rank of 250+ on an all India list of the cities which had made progress on the Swacch Bharat mission( by a govt. commissioned report).
> 
> TRS leaders claim in public that the naxal agenda is their agenda
> 
> & this is the Bangaru(Golden) Telangana of KCR
> 
> & now he wants to build temples rivalling the original Tirupathi Balaji(idiot) to give "competition" to AP -_- instead of using that money to help farmers
> 
> It will be a miracle if TG does manage to make some progress & development seeing the atitude of it's ministers & it's glorious leaders.
> Only Bhagawantudu can save my state.


KCR has no other job....Hyderabad is already developed ....State Infrastructure is above average...So what he / his party workers will do?
The news of replica of tirumala is true.......
Hyderabad was build by taxes from coastal andhra and rayalaseema.
Sorry if my post hurts anyone but this is truth



Darmashkian said:


> .


Anna are you TRS supporter?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

NIA said:


> KCR has no other job....Hyderabad is already developed ....State Infrastructure is above average...So what he / his party workers will do?
> The news of replica of tirumala is true.......
> Hyderabad was build by taxes from coastal andhra and rayalaseema.
> Sorry if my post hurts anyone but this is truth
> 
> 
> Anna are you TRS supporter?


TG doesn't just mean Hyderabad, it also means Adilabad,Khammam, Mahbubnagar,Nizamabad,Warangal & the other districts.

& most of these districts are backward! Add to that farmer suicides have been growing in the last few weeks all over TG

& yes he,his MLAs & his party workers won't do anything much,they will blame AP & CBN for all their problems & take their own share of the pie of the "2nd Richest state in India"(in his own words)
Road to riches for TRS workers? - The Times of India

TBH I have no faith in any of the TRS except in a few people & the only minister's work in this govt. who I can come close to appreciate is KTR's

Agreed with the rest of you words.

Basically I am a Telanganite(born here in Hyd.) of origins lying from Coastal Andhra, I consider myself a Telanganite but am proud of my Andhra origins & culture  & despise & hate anybody who tries to create divisions b/w both states or abuse the people of any state(especially lanja kudukas from the TRS who just love to abuse & blame AP & Andhraites for all their problems)

I don't support the TRS, I hate it & KCR. You can make it out by reading my post. history
I am a supporter of the Telugu Desam & the BJP & a big supporter of CBN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Maneka Gandhi gives PR cntrct to Dilip Cherian , like i told Modi picks the best team


----------



## Echo_419

Yo


NIA said:


> KCR has no other job....Hyderabad is already developed ....State Infrastructure is above average...So what he / his party workers will do?
> The news of replica of tirumala is true.......
> Hyderabad was build by taxes from coastal andhra and rayalaseema.
> Sorry if my post hurts anyone but this is truth
> 
> 
> Anna are you TRS supporter?


You kidding right ?Telangana is not even no 1 in India & is far from developed,heck Hyderabad doesn't even have a MRTS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

NIA said:


> KCR has no other job....Hyderabad is already developed ....State Infrastructure is above average...So what he / his party workers will do?
> The news of replica of tirumala is true.......
> Hyderabad was build by taxes from coastal andhra and rayalaseema.
> Sorry if my post hurts anyone but this is truth
> 
> 
> Anna are you TRS supporter?



I have lived in Hyderabad (Secunderabad to be precise) and Telangana infrastructure outside the twin cities is far far from being above average 

Even in Secunderabad proper, except for Banjara hills and areas near Gachibowli/ Hi Tech city and some parts of Hussain Sagar, roads are dirty, garbage dumps everywhere. Not to mention the old city where there are issues with drinking water and sanitation too....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NIA

Tridibans said:


> I have lived in Hyderabad (Secunderabad to be precise) and Telangana infrastructure outside the twin cities is far far from being above average
> 
> Even in Secunderabad proper, except for Banjara hills and areas near Gachibowli/ Hi Tech city and some parts of Hussain Sagar, roads are dirty, garbage dumps everywhere. Not to mention the old city where there are issues with drinking water and sanitation too....


As TRS took seat in assembly..Hyderabad got into mess.


----------



## Levina

50years from now, a photoshopped version of this pic will be used against Modi the same way Mahatma Gandhi's pic is used now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> 50years from now, a photoshopped version of this pic will be used against Modi the same way Mahatma Gandhi's pic is used now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 261045



50 years? I bet Indian feminazis will raise this point in next 50 hrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> 50 years? I bet Indian feminazis will raise this point in next 50 hrs.


Why are you so obsessed with feminazis??? 
These days you quote 'em in every other post of yours. Is it related to the event in November???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

levina said:


> Why are you so obsessed with feminazis???
> These days you quote 'em in every other post of yours. Is it related to the event in November???



Lol nah not related to that


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> View attachment 261054


Hehehe...this is what happens when your party is full of fake degree Tomars!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> 50years from now, a photoshopped version of this pic will be used against Modi the same way Mahatma Gandhi's pic is used now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 261045



Budhu...


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Hehehe...this is what happens when your party is full of fake degree Tomars!


Ab kya kehne inke...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Raghuram Rajan Surprises With 50-Basis Point Rate Cut - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648742625659322368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648742931281506304
@Darmashkian @NIA



Bang Galore said:


> Raghuram Rajan Surprises With 50-Basis Point Rate Cut - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## vsdoc

Twittering and Facebooking leave me totally cold man.

Can't be my generation because most are into it 24x7.

I just never got the trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648741345595625472

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Ab kya kehne inke...



Wow this guy really is a Communist ! @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Wow this guy really is a Communist !



why the doubt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Budhu...


What did I do now?  

Was I so wrong about Modi's pic?


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> Ab kya kehne inke...






AAP to start “Analog India” to counter PM Modi’s “Digital India” campaign | The UnReal Times 

Basically all there is to it. These guys are just doing anything to oppose Modi. He is still after his PM dreams, I heard he also wants to host a CM meet to discuss relation between centre and state

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Bang Galore said:


> why the doubt?



Expected better sense from an IITian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> AAP to start “Analog India” to counter PM Modi’s “Digital India” campaign | The UnReal Times
> 
> Basically all there is to it. These guys are just doing anything to oppose Modi. He is still after his PM dreams, I heard he also wants to host a CM meet to discuss relation between centre and state




Mark Zukerberg should have visited a Mosque too to maintain the secular fabric of India. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648374599533465600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Ab kya kehne inke...



Yehi to swaraj hai ji

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Expected better sense from an IITian




IITian does not mean anything. The man who caused so much damage with the land bill - Jairam Ramesh was from IIT (his father taught there), MIT & Carnegie Mellon. He did so much damage that has set us back decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

levina said:


> What did I do now?
> 
> Was I so wrong about Modi's pic?



Agar ye sach hota tho, mere pass kitne girlfriends hote


----------



## ranjeet

chappalo ki Sarkar 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648763808555503616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648765405058629633

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

http://ddinews.gov.in/Home - Headlines/Pages/highway.aspx

Updated on : 29-09-2015 02:19 PM
Government today launched its National Green Highways Policy that will make it mandatory for road developers to set aside one per cent of the total project cost for plantation.


Transport Minister Nitin Gadkari said that lithium oil battery is innovated in our country. He said that after using more of lithium battery in the state run buses we can save 8 lakh crore diesel imports. 

The minister released the Green Highways Policy, 2015 in New Delhi. 

The policy is aimed at "greening of highway corridors with participation of the community, farmers, private sector, NGOs, and government institutions. 

Government intends to take up road projects worth one lakh crore rupees in a year and one per cent of it i.e. 1,000 crore rupees will be spent for trees plantation along National Highways.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Bang Galore said:


> Raghuram Rajan Surprises With 50-Basis Point Rate Cut - NDTVProfit.com



Nice 



magudi said:


> Wow this guy really is a Communist ! @Echo_419



Marx aur Lenin ka bhi baap hai hamara kejru 



ranjeet said:


> http://ddinews.gov.in/Home - Headlines/Pages/highway.aspx
> 
> Updated on : 29-09-2015 02:19 PM
> Government today launched its National Green Highways Policy that will make it mandatory for road developers to set aside one per cent of the total project cost for plantation.
> 
> 
> Transport Minister Nitin Gadkari said that lithium oil battery is innovated in our country. He said that after using more of lithium battery in the state run buses we can save 8 lakh crore diesel imports.
> 
> The minister released the Green Highways Policy, 2015 in New Delhi.
> 
> The policy is aimed at "greening of highway corridors with participation of the community, farmers, private sector, NGOs, and government institutions.
> 
> Government intends to take up road projects worth one lakh crore rupees in a year and one per cent of it i.e. 1,000 crore rupees will be spent for trees plantation along National Highways.



SECULAR Co2 is better than communal O2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Mark Zukerberg should have visited a Mosque too to maintain the secular fabric of India.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648374599533465600



‘Steve Jobs was disappointed with Indian spiritualism' - The Hindu

This is how "The Hindu" was reporting Steve Jobs interest in Hinduism when we all know now he was deeply inspired by Hindu thoughts and religion. Be it his going to Hare Krishna temple for Sunday Feast or giving away Autobiography of a Yogi or advising Mark to go to a Hindu temple in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

RaGa spotted at his "weekend with Rose" one on one session.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> RaGa spotted at his "weekend with Rose" one on one session.


poor poor RAGA look how depressed he looks 



ranjeet said:


> http://ddinews.gov.in/Home - Headlines/Pages/highway.aspx
> 
> Updated on : 29-09-2015 02:19 PM
> Government today launched its National Green Highways Policy that will make it mandatory for road developers to set aside one per cent of the total project cost for plantation.
> 
> 
> Transport Minister Nitin Gadkari said that lithium oil battery is innovated in our country. He said that after using more of lithium battery in the state run buses we can save 8 lakh crore diesel imports.
> 
> The minister released the Green Highways Policy, 2015 in New Delhi.
> 
> The policy is aimed at "greening of highway corridors with participation of the community, farmers, private sector, NGOs, and government institutions.
> 
> Government intends to take up road projects worth one lakh crore rupees in a year and one per cent of it i.e. 1,000 crore rupees will be spent for trees plantation along National Highways.


i hope they plant mango , jamun , orenges and apples along the high ways to genrate income from them aswell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> poor poor RAGA look how depressed he looks


Aisa depression bhagwan kare mere ho jaye







GURU DUTT said:


> i hope they plant mango , jamun , orenges and apples along the high ways to genrate income from them aswell


Janab highways pe bandar hi bandar ho jayenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> RaGa spotted at his "weekend with Rose" one on one session.



Muje apne aap par sharam aahrahi hai.
Plz console me by saying that's just his money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Muje apne aap par sharam aahrahi hai.
> Plz console me by saying that's just his money


It's not his money but his first name ... RAHUL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> It's not his money but his first name ... RAHUL


or the last name GHANDI 

but who is that girl she looks worried

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Janab highways pe bandar hi bandar ho jayenge.



Sher se tho door nikal jayenge. Their habitat has been destroyed hence they invade the cities. Planting fruit trees both on highways and other places will go a long way in bolstering food security of India, both for humans and animals.



ranjeet said:


> It's not his money but his first name ... RAHUL



Then tho, even you must be a chick magnet!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> or the last name GHANDI
> 
> but who is that girl she looks worried


Maybe it has something to do with where RaGa is looking at. 



Samudra Manthan said:


> Then tho, even you must be a chick magnet!!!



Yahi socha ke dil behlana padta hai ... nahi to naam sun ke muh pe hi hass deti hai aaj kal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

lol.. @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Tridibans @GURU DUTT check this out..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Yahi socha ke dil behlana padta hai ... nahi to naam sun ke muh pe hi hass deti hai aaj kal



Dharana karo ya andolan chalao ke Pappu apna name change karwale. Yeh India ke Rahulon ke saath bahut nainsaafi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> chappalo ki Sarkar
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648763808555503616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648765405058629633









ranjeet said:


> It's not his money but his first name ... RAHUL


naam etna bura bhi nahi hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Tridibans @GURU DUTT check this out..


man what did i just saw ... im sure narinder... oops i mean darinder moodee is using black magik against secular forces and making them do such things

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Tridibans @GURU DUTT check this out..



 
those are some serious moves. 



Samudra Manthan said:


> Dharana karo ya andolan chalao ke Pappu apna name change karwale. Yeh India ke Rahulon ke saath bahut nainsaafi hai.



Aam Aadmi Party ne dharno aur andolan ka mazak bana diya.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GURU DUTT

JanjaWeed said:


> naam etna bura bhi nahi hai!



looks like darinder moodee is using cheap tricks against sekular forces in bihar 



ranjeet said:


> those are some serious moves.
> 
> 
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party ne dharno aur andolan ka mazak bana diya.


i can do better moves than that joker after a few pegs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Tridibans @GURU DUTT check this out..



Look at his Kurta, only the back part is seen flapping. Looks like he came out of the toilet in a hurry and forgot to take his Kurta out of his Pyjama in the front in hurry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GURU DUTT

Samudra Manthan said:


> Look at his Kurta, only the back part is seen flapping. Looks like he came out of the toilet in a hurry and forgot to take his Kurta out of his Pyjama in the front in hurry.


you have a keen eye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

meanwhile Shri APJ Sheikh Salim, Grand Nephew of Dr APJ Abdul Kalam joined BJP in the presence of Shri Amit Shah on 28th September 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Secular vidhwa vilaap chalu ho gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JanjaWeed

GURU DUTT said:


> man what did i just saw ... im sure narinder... oops i mean darinder moodee is using black magik against secular forces and making them do such things


lol.. & that is just the one candidate. Next it will be Lalu & Nitish dancing to this Darinder Modi's tune! Pappu toh already naach raha Amrika mai! 



ranjeet said:


> those are some serious moves.
> .


How about the climax? even Sunny Leone wouldn't have managed that well!



Samudra Manthan said:


> Look at his Kurta, only the back part is seen flapping. Looks like he came out of the toilet in a hurry and forgot to take his Kurta out of his Pyjama in the front in hurry.


Bihar.. still a long way to go! They deserve better than what they got at the moment.



ranjeet said:


> Secular vidhwa vilaap chalu ho gaya


on behalf of two infants aged 6 & 14 months... wow.. just wow! Next they'll be filing a PIL asking to be breast fed instead of bottle feed!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> on behalf of two infants aged 6 & 14 months... wow.. just wow! Next they'll be filing a PIL asking to be breast fed instead of bottle feed!


shooting from kid's shoulder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Secular vidhwa vilaap chalu ho gaya



These are secular bans and wont transform India into Banistan. Banistan will happen only with communal bans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NIA

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648742625659322368
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648742931281506304


Long ago...central government has proposed 6 lane highway at vizag..
P.S: NH-5 passes through heart of the vizag city.During peak hours it is trail for traffic jam. At vizag NH-5 is 4 lane( 2 up and 2 down with 6feet divider in between).
Why to propose new projects while many in-complete are awaiting.
Vizag BRTS project has started when I was in 9th std a.k.a 2011.Now it is 2015.after 4 months it will be 2016..still this project is not completed...Many accidents take place on this stretch but no civic authority is bothered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Global Conference Planned by Smriti Irani Called Off Over 'Lack of Interest': Sources

Lmao another slap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

ranjeet said:


> Secular vidhwa vilaap chalu ho gaya



Behen ke taake hai MC saale .

Next what ?? Ban lights in Diwali , since it causes overload on grids .



magudi said:


> Global Conference Planned by Smriti Irani Called Off Over 'Lack of Interest': Sources
> 
> Lmao another slap




Few years back some impeccable sources of media said that, Vijay Singh while at helm was about to topple MMS.  @ anonymous sources.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648874500012949504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648875304463667200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648876417397080064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648876997112782848
In another bit of news from Bihar. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648876959913512961
In another bit of news from Bihar. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648876959913512961

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648876269250080768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648875887446892544

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> shooting from kid's shoulder.


jo log boode maa ko nahi chorte hai.. unse aur kya expect karna?



ranjeet said:


> Ab kya kehne inke...


I thought Congress party made India.. or is it yet to be made? So what's Comgress has been doing for the past 60 + years then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Puja Mehra from The Hindu was teaching economics to Professor of Economics in IIM Bangalore.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648746893560844293

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648752402531659776

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Obama's 'friend' Modi returning home, critics slam 'wasteful foreign sortie’ - The Times of India

"Divisive Modi returning after another triumphant trip abroad"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

US Sikh caucus raises issues of religious freedom with Modi


----------



## SURYA-1

Prometheus said:


> US Sikh caucus raises issues of religious freedom with Modi





Prometheus said:


> US Sikh caucus raises issues of religious freedom with Modi



Religious freedom like Sharia or Jehad ?? Yes they were speaking on behalf of muslims too and by the way I want to know from you ,as I take you as Shikh, which religious freedom of Sikhs are impinged upon in India ??

Income Tax department to raid ashrams run by Asharam Bapu and his son - The Times of India

Phuk this Father Son duo for good.


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> US Sikh caucus raises issues of religious freedom with Modi


 
They are Pro Khalistani, pro Pakistani group of morons of the hightest order


----------



## Android

Prometheus said:


> US Sikh caucus raises issues of religious freedom with Modi



 Sikh Man uses turban to save lives of four boys during Ganesh Visarjan- NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TejasMk3

Cash-strapped Cong asks MPs to help party with one month’s salary | india | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> Cash-strapped Cong asks MPs to help party with one month’s salary | india | Hindustan Times



Lol


----------



## ranjeet

Booed, shoved, roughed up: Gay activist experiences ugly side of Silicon Valley welcome for PM Modi - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> Cash-strapped Cong asks MPs to help party with one month’s salary | india | Hindustan Times


that's what happens when the party spends it's money on Gandhi Family to acquire real estates belonging to National Herald & the rest.

& also the fact that their funding is drying up as no one wants to bet on losing horse!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

This was a really weird tweet from TOI, it's gone now:








And as always, that story about "rumours of eating beef" was false, typical false communal angle given to a murder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649164545886302209

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

Bang Galore said:


> IITian does not mean anything. The man who caused so much damage with the land bill - Jairam Ramesh was from IIT (his father taught there), MIT & Carnegie Mellon. He did so much damage that has set us back decades.


Wishing that someone could Tell that to our parents  & other relatives & "well-wishers" 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
'Bad candidate from good party doesn't deserve a ticket': Amit Shah steps in as trouble brews for BJP in Bihar - Firstpost

The BJP may have had a rather smooth seat-sharing arrangement with coalition partners, but it still has a few problems of its own to handle ahead of the first phase of assembly polls. *Unhappy at being denied tickets, which went to turncoats from other parties, particularly the JD(U) and the RJD, some leaders have threatened to campaign against official candidates. BJP president Amit Shah has been camping in the state to quell the resentment.*

Hundreds of BJP workers protested outside the party office on Tuesday and chanted slogans against the party’s leadership. They were demanding that the party re-think and withdraw the candidature Ram Kumar Roy, who has been fielded from 41 Nirmali constituency in the Kosi region. He was in the JD(U) earlier.

Agitating members of the Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha (BJYM), the youth wing of the BJP, accused the party of compromising with its ideology and selling tickets to outsiders. They even threatened to launch a parallel campaign against the BJP in the entire Kosi region if the party did not withdraw its decision and give ticket to their ex-general secretary Sharwan Kumar Chaudhary who, they claim, has been working for the party since 1981.




BJP president Amit Shah. Reuters

They allege that Roy, who is an “outsider”, has been imposed on the party workers in the region and they are not going to tolerate at any cost.

_“Pandit Deen Dayal Upadhyaya (one of the founders of the BJP) had said in one his political campaigns that any bad candidate cannot deserve your votes only because he is contesting the elections from a good party. If it happens, it means that the party high command was not impartial in distributing tickets. We have come here to remind the party of its ideology and what our founder had said. *If the party does not reconsider its decision and go ahead with the same candidate, we, the foot soldiers will ensure its defeat not only in Nirmally but in all five constituencies of the Kosi belt*_,” Alok Kumar, Supaul district general secretary of the BJYM, told_Firstpost._

He said apart from Roy, former MP Vishwa Mohan Kumar and sitting MLA Niraj Kumar Singh – both from JD(U) – have been awarded the party ticket from the region.

Similar voices have raised from Arrah and Siwan districts. It is being alleged that a turncoat Manoj Singh, formerly asssociated with jailed don Mohammed Shabuddin, has been given ticket by the BJP from Siwan’s Raghunathpur assembly for crores of rupees ignoring outgoing MLA Vikran Kuwar.
*
Similar allegations were levelled by former Union Home Secretary and BJP parliamentarian RK Singh recently when he accused the Bihar unit of the party of taking money for tickets. The lawmaker from Arrah who joined BJP couple of years ago, said that many deserving candidates have been left out.*

The resentment has forced party chief Amit Shah to step in to “resolve the differences”.

“There is a division in the state wing of the party’s leadership. *The situation has turned so ugly that Amit Shah has to intervene. He is here to resolve differences and micro-manage the entire campaigning.* He will be camping here for next five days, meet RSS functionaries working on the ground and carefully monitor the strategy and turns of event,” said a BJP insider.

Meanwhile, the upper caste leaders of saffron party are in dilemma after Union Minister Giriraj Singh yesterday said that “...no swarna (upper caste) will be the next chief minister of Bihar if the NDA (National Democratic Alliance comprising Ramvilas Paswan-led Lok Jan Shakti Party (LJP), Upendra Kushwaha-led Rashtriya Lok Samta Party (RLSP) and Hindustani Awam Morcha (HAM) floated by former chief minister Jitan Ram Manjhi) forms the government in Bihar”.

Justifying the statement, a veteran BJP leader without wishing to be named told Firstpost, “*Our state unit is divided on caste basis and in this case, projecting a leader from the upper castes as a chief minister candidate would not be in favour of the party’s prospect because it will consolidate OBC leaders and voters against us. The statement made by Shri Giriraj Singh is a calculated one and will help the party give a tough fight to Nitish Kumar, who along with Lalu is considered as champion of the backward politics.”*

Asked whether the move won’t upset upper caste leaders who have always supported the party, he replied in a big NO. “We are sure of support from our traditional base of upper castes. They are not going anywhere. O*ur biggest worry is to consolidate backward castes keeping in mind Lalu joining hands with Nitish. And the stand of the party will help us in a big way,”* he explained.

@SURYA-1 @Echo_419 

I don;t know about the BJP, but in the HAM,LJP & RLSP tickets have definitely been sold , am sure the same case is with the Congress.. JDU & RJD aren't that stupid. Their victory depends upon these 2 parties alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Booed, shoved, roughed up: Gay activist experiences ugly side of Silicon Valley welcome for PM Modi - Firstpost


damn.. Pappu's this paintra failed as well! Why protest for gay rights in front of NaMo when court ruled against it when UPA was in power?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> Global Conference Planned by Smriti Irani Called Off Over 'Lack of Interest': Sources
> 
> Lmao another slap


Don't worry this is yet another part of a grand master strategy of Smriti Irani the same way the disaster of Delhi was a grand strategic strategy equivalent to Austerlitz which was planned by Amit Shah


----------



## Abingdonboy

Prometheus said:


> US Sikh caucus raises issues of religious freedom with Modi


Pro-Khalistani fools, last year there were reports that the ISI were actively encouraging these groups. A few ret@rds with an axe to grind is nothing new every year their numbers are dwindling.

+ Modi actually visited the Sikh community in Silicon Valley and in Canada and they were more than happy to receive him.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jason bourne

Just want to confirm the news that Canada would be giving Visa on arrival to Indians. Have got it from U-tube.
Watch "Canada Announces Visa On Arrival For Indians" on YouTube - 



Lot of ppl are questioning wether the news is true.
Please let me know the authenticity.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> Just want to confirm the news that Canada would be giving Visa on arrival to Indians. Have got it from U-tube.
> Watch "Canada Announces Visa On Arrival For Indians" on YouTube -
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of ppl are questioning wether the news is true.
> Please let me know the authenticity.



No, India gives VOA to canada.



TejasMk3 said:


> Cash-strapped Cong asks MPs to help party with one month’s salary | india | Hindustan Times


Bullshit, they have the money. Looted india for 60yrs.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Why Apple CEO Tim Cook has good reason to turn down Modi's invite to visit India

what the fcuk is this scroll.in? talk about clutching to the straw.. this one takes the biscuit! 

@ranjeet @Samudra Manthan @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ranjeet said:


> RaGa spotted at his "weekend with Rose" one on one session.



Girl: You moron, you also failed in Bed.
Pappu: sorry, but Iam a Gay. Forgot to tell you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Arvind Kejriwal's anti-Modi CMs' Conclave turns into Flop Show -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Wishing that someone could Tell that to our parents  & other relatives & "well-wishers"
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 'Bad candidate from good party doesn't deserve a ticket': Amit Shah steps in as trouble brews for BJP in Bihar - Firstpost
> 
> The BJP may have had a rather smooth seat-sharing arrangement with coalition partners, but it still has a few problems of its own to handle ahead of the first phase of assembly polls. *Unhappy at being denied tickets, which went to turncoats from other parties, particularly the JD(U) and the RJD, some leaders have threatened to campaign against official candidates. BJP president Amit Shah has been camping in the state to quell the resentment.*
> 
> Hundreds of BJP workers protested outside the party office on Tuesday and chanted slogans against the party’s leadership. They were demanding that the party re-think and withdraw the candidature Ram Kumar Roy, who has been fielded from 41 Nirmali constituency in the Kosi region. He was in the JD(U) earlier.
> 
> Agitating members of the Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha (BJYM), the youth wing of the BJP, accused the party of compromising with its ideology and selling tickets to outsiders. They even threatened to launch a parallel campaign against the BJP in the entire Kosi region if the party did not withdraw its decision and give ticket to their ex-general secretary Sharwan Kumar Chaudhary who, they claim, has been working for the party since 1981.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJP president Amit Shah. Reuters
> 
> They allege that Roy, who is an “outsider”, has been imposed on the party workers in the region and they are not going to tolerate at any cost.
> 
> _“Pandit Deen Dayal Upadhyaya (one of the founders of the BJP) had said in one his political campaigns that any bad candidate cannot deserve your votes only because he is contesting the elections from a good party. If it happens, it means that the party high command was not impartial in distributing tickets. We have come here to remind the party of its ideology and what our founder had said. *If the party does not reconsider its decision and go ahead with the same candidate, we, the foot soldiers will ensure its defeat not only in Nirmally but in all five constituencies of the Kosi belt*_,” Alok Kumar, Supaul district general secretary of the BJYM, told_Firstpost._
> 
> He said apart from Roy, former MP Vishwa Mohan Kumar and sitting MLA Niraj Kumar Singh – both from JD(U) – have been awarded the party ticket from the region.
> 
> Similar voices have raised from Arrah and Siwan districts. It is being alleged that a turncoat Manoj Singh, formerly asssociated with jailed don Mohammed Shabuddin, has been given ticket by the BJP from Siwan’s Raghunathpur assembly for crores of rupees ignoring outgoing MLA Vikran Kuwar.
> *
> Similar allegations were levelled by former Union Home Secretary and BJP parliamentarian RK Singh recently when he accused the Bihar unit of the party of taking money for tickets. The lawmaker from Arrah who joined BJP couple of years ago, said that many deserving candidates have been left out.*
> 
> The resentment has forced party chief Amit Shah to step in to “resolve the differences”.
> 
> “There is a division in the state wing of the party’s leadership. *The situation has turned so ugly that Amit Shah has to intervene. He is here to resolve differences and micro-manage the entire campaigning.* He will be camping here for next five days, meet RSS functionaries working on the ground and carefully monitor the strategy and turns of event,” said a BJP insider.
> 
> Meanwhile, the upper caste leaders of saffron party are in dilemma after Union Minister Giriraj Singh yesterday said that “...no swarna (upper caste) will be the next chief minister of Bihar if the NDA (National Democratic Alliance comprising Ramvilas Paswan-led Lok Jan Shakti Party (LJP), Upendra Kushwaha-led Rashtriya Lok Samta Party (RLSP) and Hindustani Awam Morcha (HAM) floated by former chief minister Jitan Ram Manjhi) forms the government in Bihar”.
> 
> Justifying the statement, a veteran BJP leader without wishing to be named told Firstpost, “*Our state unit is divided on caste basis and in this case, projecting a leader from the upper castes as a chief minister candidate would not be in favour of the party’s prospect because it will consolidate OBC leaders and voters against us. The statement made by Shri Giriraj Singh is a calculated one and will help the party give a tough fight to Nitish Kumar, who along with Lalu is considered as champion of the backward politics.”*
> 
> Asked whether the move won’t upset upper caste leaders who have always supported the party, he replied in a big NO. “We are sure of support from our traditional base of upper castes. They are not going anywhere. O*ur biggest worry is to consolidate backward castes keeping in mind Lalu joining hands with Nitish. And the stand of the party will help us in a big way,”* he explained.
> 
> @SURYA-1 @Echo_419
> 
> I don;t know about the BJP, but in the HAM,LJP & RLSP tickets have definitely been sold , am sure the same case is with the Congress.. JDU & RJD aren't that stupid. Their victory depends upon these 2 parties alone.



I hope they win this by hook or crook we need this state.Also sushil modi should be made CM if BJP wins,the guy has talent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

JanjaWeed said:


> Why Apple CEO Tim Cook has good reason to turn down Modi's invite to visit India
> 
> what the fcuk is this scroll.in? talk about clutching to the straw.. this one takes the biscuit!
> 
> @ranjeet @Samudra Manthan @magudi



LOL. Someone should tell them India did not ban gays but only sodomy and that too when it is performed as an act of rape. I am sure Tim Cook wont be looking to rape anyone in India and so the folks in Scroll.in as well as Tim can chillax.



ranjeet said:


> Booed, shoved, roughed up: Gay activist experiences ugly side of Silicon Valley welcome for PM Modi - Firstpost



Man, even I am feeling sorry for him. Fate has dealt him pretty rough cards. Both being a Muslim and a Gay and as if that was not enough, made him an Indian. His run of bad luck does not stop there, but he gets booed, shoved, and roughed up even in that promised land of all LGBTQs. Then the police tells him they cannot protect him!!! Is there a God in this universe? Koi hai sunnewallah?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Yet another U-turn from him on another issue

AAP not supporting any party in Bihar Assembly polls: Kejriwal - Firstpost

_*New Delhi:* As Bihar heads for a fierce political battle, Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal on Wednesday said AAP was not extending support to any political party in assembly polls, hinting not much should be read in his recent visit to Patna and reports of his closeness with Nitish Kumar.

"I am not supporting anyone in Bihar and I have not gone their for campaigning. I had gone (Bihar) for a workshop on governance organised by the Bihar Chief Minister before the dates for elections were announced," he said._

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Tridibans @SarthakGanguly @SURYA-1 @Jason bourne

But this is an important indicator that the situation in Bihar is no longer pro-MGB & is more or less equal right now, if not in the favour of the NDA 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Echo_419 said:


> I hope they win this by hook or crook we need this state.Also sushil modi should be made CM if BJP wins,the guy has talent


Only Sushil Modi will be the CM, that is confirmed. Caste credentials(OBC in Bihar[bania],pro-BJP OBC caste, considered a UC by leaders from other states where banias are UCs)+big supporter of Modi+experience & talent

Nobody else in the OBC brigade of the BJP has the same credentials & giriraj made it quite clear yesterday that only those from the OBC,EBC,Dalit,Maha-dalit categories will be considered as a CM candidate. 
& realistically speaking, no Dalit or Maha-Dalit can be the CM of Bihar, Thus leaving the mantle to an OBC/EBC. & in this category Sushil Modi has a great chance

THough he is good & has talent. I feel Nitish Kumar is better than him as a CM

But unlike NiKu if SuMo becomes CM, he has a sensible talent pool in the BJP to choose from +not too much arm-twisting to face from allies

In the case of Nitish, all those RJD guys & Congis have to be satisfied with ministerial berths, RJD goondas & supporters will be back to jungle raj mode & do whatever they wish especially in areas where RJD has won+ they are strong & dominate.

Daily arm-twisting from Lalu will make Nitish suffer a lot.There will be a lot of policy paralysis, RJD & JDU supporters from karyakartas to ministers will frequently fight each other. There will be multiple Manjhi-like & Digivijay like statements on both sides. Stupid idiots+jealous netas+Nitish haters in the RJD won't let him do a good job & screw whatever good he does

His reputation will crash, he will be called a Bihari MMS in a few years, Bihar will suffer & BJP will end up doing well in the state in 2020 elections..

At the end of the day Nitish will find himself regretting this alliance with RJD whether he wins this election & becomes the CM or whether he loses.

Am feeling really sad for him,  I liked him a lot. He could have been an excellent cabinet minister or the most famous Bihari CM ever. But then his success got to his head which already had a big ego & then those delhi journos planted ridiculous ideas in his head. 

Nitish Kumar is the classic case of how lack of subtlety+ego+lack of reality can ruin even the best of careers. A sad & enlightening tale one must learn from ; especially One aspiring for greatness & fame.

One must Remember his best & what made him great +what brought him down in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gau8av

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Tridibans @GURU DUTT check this out..


----------



## gau8av

Jason bourne said:


> Just want to confirm the news that Canada would be giving Visa on arrival to Indians. Have got it from U-tube.
> Watch "Canada Announces Visa On Arrival For Indians" on YouTube -
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of ppl are questioning wether the news is true.
> Please let me know the authenticity.


eh ? doubt it, too many will abuse it go illegal.

Punjab will also have to be repopulated.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Just want to confirm the news that Canada would be giving Visa on arrival to Indians. Have got it from U-tube.
> Watch "Canada Announces Visa On Arrival For Indians" on YouTube -
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of ppl are questioning wether the news is true.
> Please let me know the authenticity.


wow.. cab charges are going to be cheap in Canada!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Sab mile hue hai ji .. Yahi to scam hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

ranjeet said:


> Sab mile hue hai ji .. Yahi to scam hai.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Darmashkian said:


> Yet another U-turn from him on another issue
> 
> AAP not supporting any party in Bihar Assembly polls: Kejriwal - Firstpost
> 
> _*New Delhi:* As Bihar heads for a fierce political battle, Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal on Wednesday said AAP was not extending support to any political party in assembly polls, hinting not much should be read in his recent visit to Patna and reports of his closeness with Nitish Kumar.
> 
> "I am not supporting anyone in Bihar and I have not gone their for campaigning. I had gone (Bihar) for a workshop on governance organised by the Bihar Chief Minister before the dates for elections were announced," he said._
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Tridibans @SarthakGanguly @SURYA-1 @Jason bourne
> 
> But this is an important indicator that the situation in Bihar is no longer pro-MGB & is more or less equal right now, if not in the favour of the NDA
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Only Sushil Modi will be the CM, that is confirmed. Caste credentials(OBC in Bihar[bania],pro-BJP OBC caste, considered a UC by leaders from other states where banias are UCs)+big supporter of Modi+experience & talent
> 
> Nobody else in the OBC brigade of the BJP has the same credentials & giriraj made it quite clear yesterday that only those from the OBC,EBC,Dalit,Maha-dalit categories will be considered as a CM candidate.
> & realistically speaking, no Dalit or Maha-Dalit can be the CM of Bihar, Thus leaving the mantle to an OBC/EBC. & in this category Sushil Modi has a great chance
> 
> THough he is good & has talent. I feel Nitish Kumar is better than him as a CM
> 
> But unlike NiKu if SuMo becomes CM, he has a sensible talent pool in the BJP to choose from +not too much arm-twisting to face from allies
> 
> In the case of Nitish, all those RJD guys & Congis have to be satisfied with ministerial berths, RJD goondas & supporters will be back to jungle raj mode & do whatever they wish especially in areas where RJD has won+ they are strong & dominate.
> 
> Daily arm-twisting from Lalu will make Nitish suffer a lot.There will be a lot of policy paralysis, RJD & JDU supporters from karyakartas to ministers will frequently fight each other. There will be multiple Manjhi-like & Digivijay like statements on both sides. Stupid idiots+jealous netas+Nitish haters in the RJD won't let him do a good job & screw whatever good he does
> 
> His reputation will crash, he will be called a Bihari MMS in a few years, Bihar will suffer & BJP will end up doing well in the state in 2020 elections..
> 
> At the end of the day Nitish will find himself regretting this alliance with RJD whether he wins this election & becomes the CM or whether he loses.
> 
> Am feeling really sad for him,  I liked him a lot. He could have been an excellent cabinet minister or the most famous Bihari CM ever. But then his success got to his head which already had a big ego & then those delhi journos planted ridiculous ideas in his head.
> 
> Nitish Kumar is the classic case of how lack of subtlety+ego+lack of reality can ruin even the best of careers. A sad & enlightening tale one must learn from ; especially One aspiring for greatness & fame.
> 
> One must Remember his best & what made him great +what brought him down in the end.


Haha...darr gaya saala. Kejri is scarred of humiliation..no wonder he is making a u-turn now as Bihar election results are pretty much a foregone conclusion!


----------



## Marxist

*BJP leadership for Vellappally as NDA’s CM candidate*

New Delhi: BJP’s national leadership wants SNDP Yogam general secretary Vellappally Natesan to lead its coalition in elections to the Kerala legislative Assembly next year.

*BJP’s plan to go to the polls with Natesan as the chief minister candidate has been conveyed to the SNDP Yogam top brass.*

The SNDP Yogam, however, wants to wait until the formation of a new party before giving any commitment. Yogam leaders are scheduled to meet Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Thursday. They will invite Modi to Kollam to unveil a statue of former chief minister R Sankar and discuss the political situations in Kerala.

Natesan will be accompanied by his wife Preethi Natesan, son and SNDP Yogam vice president Thushar Vellappally and Mavelikkara union president Subhash Vasu.

BJP leadership for Vellappally as NDA’s CM candidate

if true a stupid decision ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> *BJP leadership for Vellappally as NDA’s CM candidate*
> 
> New Delhi: BJP’s national leadership wants SNDP Yogam general secretary Vellappally Natesan to lead its coalition in elections to the Kerala legislative Assembly next year.
> 
> *BJP’s plan to go to the polls with Natesan as the chief minister candidate has been conveyed to the SNDP Yogam top brass.*
> 
> The SNDP Yogam, however, wants to wait until the formation of a new party before giving any commitment. Yogam leaders are scheduled to meet Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Thursday. They will invite Modi to Kollam to unveil a statue of former chief minister R Sankar and discuss the political situations in Kerala.
> 
> Natesan will be accompanied by his wife Preethi Natesan, son and SNDP Yogam vice president Thushar Vellappally and Mavelikkara union president Subhash Vasu.
> 
> BJP leadership for Vellappally as NDA’s CM candidate
> 
> if true a stupid decision ....


Stupid Decision for long run... But what other option we are left with...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> Stupid Decision for long run... But what other option we are left with...



Vellappalli knows that and he is exploiting that weakness ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> *BJP leadership for Vellappally as NDA’s CM candidate*
> 
> New Delhi: BJP’s national leadership wants SNDP Yogam general secretary Vellappally Natesan to lead its coalition in elections to the Kerala legislative Assembly next year.
> 
> *BJP’s plan to go to the polls with Natesan as the chief minister candidate has been conveyed to the SNDP Yogam top brass.*
> 
> The SNDP Yogam, however, wants to wait until the formation of a new party before giving any commitment. Yogam leaders are scheduled to meet Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Thursday. They will invite Modi to Kollam to unveil a statue of former chief minister R Sankar and discuss the political situations in Kerala.
> 
> Natesan will be accompanied by his wife Preethi Natesan, son and SNDP Yogam vice president Thushar Vellappally and Mavelikkara union president Subhash Vasu.
> 
> BJP leadership for Vellappally as NDA’s CM candidate
> 
> if true a stupid decision ....



Well That was a political master stroke by Amit shah in short run....... The only problem BJP faces in Kerala is Lack of leadership...... and Amit shah outsourced the leadership.... ...
On long run this could be the worst decision...... Vellappally is one of the most untrustworthy guy i have seen in Kerala, and depending on him could put BJP in trouble, he already has political ambition of having his own party, and one more thing, Vellappally is a dictator himself, and it will be difficult to control him from delhi...... There are chances that nair community may further shift towards UDF with this decision....... The only advantage is, this can weaken the traditional vote base of CPM and indirectly help UDF in short run and long run....

I guess they could have selected a real leader or worked to find a good leader in kerala......... BJP seems to be in hurry....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648374599533465600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648392630607343616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648764711459246080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649472976488808448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649474266019164165

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GURU DUTT

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648374599533465600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648392630607343616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648764711459246080
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649472976488808448
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649474266019164165


looks like shobha de is frustated for not getting attention of "sucssefull western men" or even indian 

she must be dreaming this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

GURU DUTT said:


> looks like shobha de is frustated for not getting attention of "sucssefull western men" or even indian
> 
> she must be dreaming this



The horror of these people. To consider these guys were our thought leaders and led the society is so disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Samudra Manthan said:


> The horror of these people. To consider these guys were our thought leaders and led the society is so disgusting.


these guys were never "intellectuals" they were just fancy english speaking good looking crooks and since they are now owt of favours and there old masters devastated what else is expected from them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> Well That was a political master stroke by Amit shah in short run....... The only problem BJP faces in Kerala is Lack of leadership...... and Amit shah outsourced the leadership.... ...
> On long run this could be the worst decision...... Vellappally is one of the most *untrustworthy guy* i have seen in Kerala, and depending on him could put BJP in trouble, he already has political ambition of having his own party, and one more thing, Vellappally is a dictator himself, and it will be difficult to control him from delhi...... There are chances that nair community may further shift towards UDF with this decision....... The only advantage is, this can weaken the traditional vote base of CPM and indirectly help UDF in short run and long run....
> 
> I guess they could have selected a real leader or worked to find a good leader in kerala......... BJP seems to be in hurry....



That is the most worrying part ...But as @Nair saab said there are no better options

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

The larger idea is to unite the entire HIndu community, but This has potential to divide the community further.........

If Vellappaly become CM, then His wife will be deputy CM, His son will be Finance Minister, Just like SNDP...... 




Marxist said:


> That is the most worrying part ...But as @Nair saab said there are no better options


----------



## CorporateAffairs

All Sickulars and Pressitutes seems to now target the Cow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> The larger idea is to unite the entire HIndu community, but This has potential to divide the community further.........
> 
> If Vellappaly become CM, then His wife will be deputy CM, His son will be Finance Minister, Just like SNDP......



Vellappally will never become CM ,He and BJP leadership knows it ....BJP wants SNDP to mobilise its workers in local body and assembly election and Helps to get some seats ,Vellappally wants Governor post , a Mos for his son and some corporations for his cronies .....

BJP leadership have lot of nairs and other Forward castes and BJP's vote base is upper caste ,if BjP gets the support of SNDP , KPMS and other caste orgs Hindu unity can be achieved ...but focusing only on Vellappally and fulfilling his political ambitions will have adverse result

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> Vellappalli knows that and he is exploiting that weakness ....


Vellappalli was always a Closet Hindutva supporter but due to his past flip flop he is not trust worthy well I am not afraid of his Political ambition every politicians has some... I am afraid of his Business ambitions ... RSS wont be happy with it and Vellappalli has many skeletons hidden in his closet congress can easily use it to target BJP...



nair said:


> Well That was a political master stroke by Amit shah in short run....... The only problem BJP faces in Kerala is Lack of leadership...... and Amit shah outsourced the leadership.... ...
> On long run this could be the worst decision...... Vellappally is one of the most untrustworthy guy i have seen in Kerala, and depending on him could put BJP in trouble, he already has political ambition of having his own party, and one more thing, Vellappally is a dictator himself, and it will be difficult to control him from delhi...... There are chances that nair community may further shift towards UDF with this decision....... The only advantage is, this can weaken the traditional vote base of CPM and indirectly help UDF in short run and long run....
> 
> I guess they could have selected a real leader or worked to find a good leader in kerala......... BJP seems to be in hurry....


F*ck the Nair's ... sane Nair's will always vote for BJP no matter what ... Insane Sicklar Nair's will vote for Congress even if Mannathu Padbhanathan is the BJP CM candidate ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Nair saab said:


> F*ck the Nair's ... sane Nair's will always vote for BJP no matter what ... Insane Sicklar Nair's will vote for Congress even if Mannathu Padbhanathan is the BJP CM candidate ...



Lol......So you are assuming that the entire support will come from eazhava and KPMS to an extent...... I am sure that is not what BJP central leadership is looking at.....


----------



## IN-2030

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Tridibans @GURU DUTT check this out..


ROFL


----------



## Nair saab

nair said:


> Lol......So you are assuming that the entire support will come from eazhava and KPMS to an extent...... I am sure that is not what BJP central leadership is looking at.....


I am sure even if all Ezhava and KPMS supports BJP still they cant form government... But atleast by putting him on top BJP can atleast get some seats and top of that if CPM target a SNDP carder of BJP... it would be like putting hands into hornet nest for them and Hindu consolidation which would benefit BJP in long run ... its a 2 Edged sword

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Nair saab said:


> I am sure even if all Ezhava and KPMS supports BJP still they cant form government... But atleast by putting him on top BJP can atleast *get some seats* and top of that if CPM target a SNDP carder of BJP... it would be like putting hands into hornet nest for them and Hindu consolidation which would benefit BJP in long run ... its a 2 Edged sword



Well... Tell me which will be thosethose likely seats


----------



## Nair saab

nair said:


> Well... Tell me which will be thosethose likely seats


Well cant say... Any experiment is better then doing nothing


----------



## ranjeet

Dakturrr sahab ka ek aur tarjuma.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Dakturrr sahab ka ek aur tarjuma.


That pagal doctor has lost it. He only walks talks sleeps dreams Raki Sawant nowadays!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> That pagal doctor has lost it. He only walks talks sleeps dreams Raki Sawant nowadays!


item songs bahut dekhta hai ye dakturr. 

@Prometheus 
what is this bro? 
Arvind Kejriwal is playing ‘gutter politics’: AAP leader Mayank Gandhi | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

@ranjeet So Zaid Hamid is dead? The tweet was true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Samudra Manthan said:


> So Zaid Hamid is dead? The tweet was true?



But his family dismissing rumours says, he is in good health.

PM's Mann ki Baat fuels spurt in khadi sales - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

SURYA-1 said:


> But his family dismissing rumours says, he is in good health.
> 
> PM's Mann ki Baat fuels spurt in khadi sales - The Times of India



Communal pm promoting communal fabric

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> @ranjeet So Zaid Hamid is dead? The tweet was true?


Well, I am not sure. But a part of me died when I read the news/rumor. Hence the RIP message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Even The Hindu can come up with such editorial !! I had never even dreamt of it in my best of dreams, am sure now I am living in different India now.

I loved the way he used *Malcontents* for sickulars.

T. V. Mohandas Pai on PM Modi's visit to Silicon Valley - The Hindu








Dang ! Double Dang !! 

I m ROCKSTAR now !!

Now the real article .

I was in New York and California just before Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit. I have travelled often to the U.S. but never before has there been such excitement about any Indian leader’s visit as now. Both Americans and Indians were animatedly discussing the visit, there was an air of expectancy, and overall the mood about India was positive after a very long time. Of course, I am unaware about the American response to Jawaharlal Nehru’s visit many decades ago, but this visit of Mr. Modi was certainly special. 

Mr. Modi made a splash in New York; even the taxi drivers were discussing his visit. Business leaders queued up for meetings and the Indian media covered the visit extensively. Well-known Indian television anchors were there, building up the excitement both in the U.S. and back home in India. Of course, Leftist academics and malcontents, both Indian and American, made their usual pitch, with vague accusations against Digital India. This time around, there was a strong counter from the right-of-centre group, and an uneasy calm prevailed in the war of words. The techies in Silicon Valley ignored the accusations, making it a non-event.


But the Prime Minister’s visit to Silicon Valley was the icing on the cake. There was a rapturous welcome from the largely techie crowd, both American and Indian. Many volunteers had been working hard for the visit, for they saw in Mr. Modi an answer to their long-standing prayer for a strong Indian leader who the world would respect. On the East Coast, the Pope made waves; on the West Coast, where technology is God, Prime Minister Modi rode the waves. 


Microsoft’s Satya Nadella announced many initiatives, including using the white spaces in TV broadcasting to reach India’s six lakh villages, as well as more investments. He also announced Microsoft’s cloud services from data centres in India, a first from a multinational corporation. This will, one hopes, lead to a privacy law in India and the storage of private data here, protecting us from the prying eyes of the U.S. National Security Agency (NSA). 

Facebook clearly stole the show with Mark Zuckerberg’s Town Hall meeting at the social media giant’s campus. It was an emotional show, with Mr. Modi breaking down when he spoke of the travails and sacrifices of his mother as she struggled to provide for the family. Many in the audience had tears in their eyes, as they witnessed India’s strongman holding back his tears, exposing his soft and human side to the world. Of course, the opposition back home made fun of his emotions, further losing the votes of the many Indian viewers who saw the event on television. Prime Minister Modi’s support base increased further.


Google showed off its technology to a tech-savvy leader, proudly led by Indian-born Sundar Pichai. The power of Google Earth was displayed, followed by a private session to which media had no access, and the Karl Mehta-led ‘Code for India’ hackathon, which built apps for India, stayed up the whole night. Prime Minister Modi was happy that everything was building up for his big show. Mr. Pichai announced Google’s adoption of 500 railway stations for high-speed, HD streaming Wifi, which will set a new standard for wireless in India and show up the pathetic service provided by Indian telcos. 


Crowd connect

The night show in the 18,000-seater, packed stadium at the SAP Centre in San Jose was spectacular. The razzmatazz of the cultural shows whipped up emotions and then ‘the man’ arrived. He mesmerised the crowd, who roared in approval, telling us back here how much they loved him. He spoke to his audiences in India too, further increasing his approval ratings. No political leader in the recent past, globally, has matched Mr. Modi’s Valley visit and masterful performance. 

Why was there this great interest in Mr. Modi in the Valley? Well, Americans, Indians, and techies saw in him a tech-savvy leader who was pro-business, decisive, articulate, charismatic and who exuded strength. They recognised that India was the last great, unconquered digital market after China and Prime Minister Modi’s Digital India project could empower 1.25 billion people in India digitally. And if this succeeded, there would be a new model to reach the three billion people across the world who are left out of the digital web in a low-cost manner. 

They all wanted a piece of the action. So, Microsoft, Facebook, Google and Apple, who want to own the whole world digitally, saw in Mr. Modi the answer to their dreams. The India brand was at an all-time high, with the world slowly regaining its faith in India after the decline during the dying years of the United Progressive Alliance. 

The techies were ecstatic, their stock was up, their prayers of a strong India likely to be answered. They could finally boast among Americans of a fast-growing, tech-strong economy, led by a leader who could finally make the future happen in India. 

Why are Indians in India ecstatic about the visit? Well, the Indian brand has gone up tremendously in the U.S., and globally. Indians see in Mr. Modi a leader who can bring in growth and development, digitally empower every Indian, increase tech investment massively, improve the ease of doing business, reduce corruption, and get the dollars flowing in again — meaning more jobs and more investments soon. 

Mr. Modi has seen the huge innovation engine in the Valley, the great start-up culture, the good infrastructure, the dynamic, ‘can-do’, optimistic, and liberal spirit and the impact that great universities can have on the economy. If he can use his experience to liberate Indian universities from the clutches of bureaucrats and regulators, and set them free to innovate, research and incubate great start-ups, India would certainly have benefited greatly from his visit. 

Prime Minister Modi and Silicon Valley could change India forever, if he is able to deliver on his promise. 

(T. V. Mohandas Pai, former director of Infosys, is head of Aarin Capital Partners, and Chairman of Manipal Global Education Services.)



Echo_419 said:


> Communal pm promoting communal fabric



But, I guess muslims too form the significant part of handloom weavers at least of what I can remember for Varanasi's LS poll . 

Amit Shah deploys Union Ministers : The Hindu - Mobile edition

It seems now BJP is firing it's all cylinders. But since women voters are equally important , I would like BJP to field Shushma as soon as she returns from US. Her being an exceptional orator was never in doubt but in these close neck to neck fight, it's about time that BJP unsheath representatives of every hue and cry. General VK Singh too can have tremendous impact on Bihari electorate.

I hope BJP learnt things or few from last Delhi elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

89 lakh toilets built in rural India in 1 year, govt says - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> 89 lakh toilets built in rural India in 1 year, govt says - The Times of India



What is the use when all of the toilets are communal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Abe modi ki rally me log to dekho banka me itss huge ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IN-2030

magudi said:


> Expected better sense from an IITian


Forget about this 80s IITian....even now many IITian have communist mentality .....they are only good at selfish work and mugging for exams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Just going to leave this here:









1) where are all these protestors? I can see police outnumbering them 2-1
2) "Indians" sure are awfully pale looking in the US (by the way he is an American evangelical Christian "activist" who urged Police in the US to let him through their line "in the name of Jesus Christ" but God knows what his agenda actually is)


God, what pathetic interest group/NGO is funding these clowns I wonder? Follow the money.

Edit. earlier that day:










Anyone else see that chap with a great big smile on his face in the crowd? What's that on his head?

P.P.S, in San Jose with a few Gujaratis:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649855156457050112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649859170460569600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649852093600153600
Truth hath been spoken

Sharif has given up hope on better ties during the Modi era - Rediff.com India News

Haven't even seen Pakistanis praise their PM so much

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Well, I am not sure. But a part of me died when I read the news/rumor. Hence the RIP message.



I understand. The man was a legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649872042477666304

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

Nice discussion on the recent issues in Indo-Nepal ties. 

Agree that in this case things should have been handled better, and also perception needs to be worked on. If you go through some Nepali newspapers. they make Pakistani ones seem tame in comparison. Even though, our own media acts very anti India at times, that needs to be fixed too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

IBN anchor :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625610157980979201
RSTV anchor :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648368116238446592

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> IBN anchor :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625610157980979201
> RSTV anchor :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648368116238446592


How do such stupid people get to anchor Rajya Sabha TV?? & I though Only Sagarika could make such a stupid statement.

Okay to clear her doubts let me say this:-
Jungle Raj is

When people are kidnapped or murdered, their relatives are threatened by goondas,MLAs & Policemen if they dare open their mouth regarding this; 
then they are beaten up & a few bones are broken & the womenfolk are assaulted or raped(in the worst case) by the afore-mentioned if they dare to open their mouth to the media & the world or create some tamasha/drama[i.e. protest rally]
[Don't worry about the kids,all the children in the house would have been shifted to boarding schools/relative's homes outside Bihar for their safety a long,long time back]
after which their belongings are taken(money,gold,car etc) away from them & extra threats are given; 
the mediawalas are beaten blue & black & told to get lost when they try to investigate into such incidents. 
The CM's only response is that they are from this or that caste & didn't vote for him so why should he help them? Or it would be some other shameless/ridiculous statement.
No probe would be announced nor compensation provided to the family. & even if any compensation is given, corruption by babus & netas would take half of the intended amount. & to get the other half from the govt,(which remains). the family would have to pay a bribe.
Any probe announced would be a joke

Of course all of the above would only happen if Dabholkar, Pansare and Kalburgi were not Yadavs or Muslims.

Had they been Maha-Dalits or Upper Castes then multiply the brutality,intensity,threats & beatings of what I had written above by atleast two.

Source:- Bihari accounts of Jungle Raj
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> How do such stupid people get to anchor Rajya Sabha TV?? & I though Only Sagarika could make such a stupid statement.
> 
> Okay to clear her doubts let me say this:-
> Jungle Raj is
> 
> When people are kidnapped or murdered, their relatives are threatened by goondas,MLAs & Policemen if they dare open their mouth regarding this;
> then they are beaten up & a few bones are broken & the womenfolk are assaulted or raped(in the worst case) by the afore-mentioned if they dare to open their mouth to the media & the world or create some tamasha/drama[i.e. protest rally]
> [Don't worry about the kids,all the children in the house would have been shifted to boarding schools/relative's homes outside Bihar for their safety a long,long time back]
> after which their belongings are taken(money,gold,car etc) away from them & extra threats are given;
> the mediawalas are beaten blue & black & told to get lost when they try to investigate into such incidents.
> The CM's only response is that they are from this or that caste & didn't vote for him so why should he help them? Or it would be some other shameless/ridiculous statement.
> No probe would be announced nor compensation provided to the family. & even if any compensation is given, corruption by babus & netas would take half of the intended amount. & to get the other half from the govt,(which remains). the family would have to pay a bribe.
> Any probe announced would be a joke
> 
> Of course all of the above would only happen if Dabholkar, Pansare and Kalburgi were not Yadavs or Muslims.
> 
> Had they been Maha-Dalits or Upper Castes then multiply the brutality,intensity,threats & beatings of what I had written above by atleast two.
> 
> Source:- Bihari accounts of Jungle Raj
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Imma regular RSTV watcher and arfa (ex-ndtv) is one of my fav anchors she has her personal biases (mostly due to religious reasons) but does well to hide it when on air 

Also i think most of those rationalists named were murdered in Cong ruled states, all the more reason to reject Gatbhandan ,not to forget to noted the culprit was bought to book under current BJP regime, i posted the same in her facebook post and she blocked me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649872042477666304



Looks like a Pakistani to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649932646890389504

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649932646890389504


I'm sure they have started disowning him already...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649932646890389504



Skin this sucker alive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

Abingdonboy said:


> Just going to leave this here:




One more thing apart from attendance , I liked is the full Kashmir in western man's hand holding a Indian map.



Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649932646890389504




Maro sale BC ko.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649989463163076609

Lol he want the PM of a country to condemn solitary cases since dead fella was muslim.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649989568414875648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649989700170584064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649989721221824512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649989211093766146

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649988490168373248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649996287878819841

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649872042477666304


Blimey...they are all at it. I thought this woman had her marbles in the right place...apparently not!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Blimey...they are all at it. I thought this woman had her marbles in the right place...apparently not!


Well Politicians are politicians, apni constituency bhi dekhni padti hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

We have had a so-called Left-Liberal class that was neither Left nor Liberal. In the name of serving the poor, it hijacked the state and its resources for private political ends. Instead of emphasising the rule of law, it converted the state into a form of private property whose resources could be commandeered for favouring underprivileged groups through freebies. The first job of the state is to provide “public goods” that all have an equal right to enjoy – which means ensuring effective policing, law and order, a fair and quick justice delivery system, quality public education and health services. But our Left emphasised private goods (subsidies for food, fertiliser and fuel to the undeserving, job reservations for powerful pressure groups, et al). Little wonder, it has no moral courage to stand up to those who threaten free speech. The impartial law and order machinery that can guarantee free speech does not exist. The state has been well and truly subverted and almost made the private property of various ruling families at centre and states.


At the intellectual level, the so-called "secular liberals" also failed to create a liberal atmosphere by focusing their criticism excessively on the so-called Hindu majority. What they were really doing was fan minority communalism and calling it secularism. Their outrage is always selective, and this has become so obvious that no one is fooled anymore.


Today's illiberal climate is the result of this failure of our "liberal" elite to defend liberalism. If sundry caste and Hindu fringe groups are now running riot in some places it is because they have realised that they too can play the game of "injured sentiments". They are trying to do what the "liberals" encouraged minority and caste groups to do for over six decades - claim hurt feelings and assert the right to shut someone else up and ensure that the law and order machinery does not act against these groups. Now, everyone can do the same damage.
The "liberals" have ensured a society of competitive illiberalism.


Can we overturn this onslaught on illiberalism? Yes, but we need our "liberals" to introspect first. They could start by calling for a lifting of the ban on The Satanic Verses and, in fact, all books, plays and films banned by various governments anywhere in India.
Second, all genuine liberals and civil society groups must refuse to back action against creative work or free speech merely because it offends somebody. Mere offense or hurting the sentiments of anyone cannot be grounds for banning anything. The ban on beef is illiberal. Every Hindu has a right to revere his cow, but not to decide someone else's dietary habits. It is time to remove the idea of cow protection or prohibition from the constitution, just as it is time to remove the abridgement of free speech that Nehru introduced almost immediately after the new constitution was legislated. People who believe the cow should be protected are free to espouse their cause and even pay good money to do so, just as people who want to encourage abstinence from alcohol are free to educate the public on its dangers. A liberal state must protect the individual from the power of the state and powerful groups, and bans of any kind are, by definition, illiberal.


Liberals should also seek to abolish the constitutional protection of minority rights (articles 29 and 30) and instead focus on protecting the rights of the "minority of one" - the individual. All minorities are contextual, not real. A Muslim may be a minority in India, but they may be a majority in a district or a village. And a Shia may be a minority within the group called Muslims. So which minority should we protect? The only minority worth protecting is the “minority of one”. If the individual is protected, all collectives of individuals will automatically get protection to do what they collectively will to do – the only limit being that they cannot, in the process, curtail any other individual’s or group’s rights.
The idea of minorityism is by definition illiberal, for it privileges group rights over that of the individual. If individuals can be secure in their freedoms, society will automatically be free and liberal.


Illiberal India: Why the only minority we need to protect is the 'minority of one' - Firstpost

Tarabari is part of Kishanganj Lok Sabha constituency, which is represented by Maulana Asrarul Haque Qasmi. The fact that despite not spending even a single penny, along with 26 other MPs, from the allocated MPLADS (Member of Parliament Local Area Development Scheme) funds, Qasmi has repeatedly been winning the seat and perhaps is a sign that development has still not become a parameter used to assess performance in Muslim politics.

Tarabari: The Bihar village that is bad publicity for Brand Nitish's claim of development - Firstpost

@daemashkian @SURYA-1 @inr-2030

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Secular Bhadar purush of Bengal.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650254905475645440
West Bengal Municipality Elections: Journalists attacked by mob led by TMC leader | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Socialist secular Delhiwala

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650191897063874560
Reminds me of this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Dadri Lynching Incident Blame Has To Fall Entirely On Modi: Pratap Bhanu Mehta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Does it matter now if someone was an Aryan: Romila Thapar | The Indian Express


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650142524560936961

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> Tarabari: The Bihar village that is bad publicity for Brand Nitish's claim of development - Firstpost
> 
> @daemashkian @SURYA-1 @inr-2030



Its @Darmashkian & @SURYA-1 has been banned, so he can't respond.

I somewhat disagree with the first piece & will not comment now regarding it;
regarding the 2nd piece, let me say this

Nitish Kumar has indeed done good work in Bihar! Most of his work has been done repairing the damage of Lalu. BJP supporters may disagree with me, but that is the truth. & yes much of the development in Bihar is because of the BJP too & not just the JDU!

Remember there is a lot of goodwill among EBCs,Maha-Dalits & some UCs,OBCs & muslims towards Nitish [though he won't get most of their votes now due to Lalu] Why is it there? He must have done something which was common for all of them to get their goodwill & support, right?

& if NiKu talks about development & the good job his govt. did then some of the credit should rightfully go to the BJP.

If the BJP claims there is no development in Bihar in the last 25 years, then some of the credit for that should also go to the BJP.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also:-
_Asked why they vote in favour of leaders who do not do anything for their welfare, the village head said, “Sometimes, we plan to boycott elections. What's the point of it when our elected representatives do nothing for us and never turn up after winning the polls?”

“We voted for NDA’s Santosh Kushwaha and he won the 2010 assembly polls. But never showed up. He later joined the JD(U) and successfully contested Lok Sabha elections. In the by-poll, we supported RJD’s Haji Subhan but he also did nothing. We tried all parties but it has been of no use. Now, we are clueless,” he said._

This is the tale of many villages in India & not just Talabari , though the fate of Talabari is sad indeed. It is also worth mentioning that NiKu more or less follows the same model followed by Cong. & RJD to get the muslim vote. Though he does some development for them.



magudi said:


> Dadri Lynching Incident Blame Has To Fall Entirely On Modi: Pratap Bhanu Mehta


As I would say in Telugu - _Panikirani Toti _or_ Sanassi vedava_




Samudra Manthan said:


> Does it matter now if someone was an Aryan: Romila Thapar | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650142524560936961




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650292753029570560
Does she mean Bihar??

Read this article below, it explains why so many BCs voted for Lalu in the past & still vote for him today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

UP: Father kills 4-year-old daughter for not covering her head | india | Hindustan Times

Now no TV channel will talk about this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650292753029570560
Does she mean Bihar??




[/QUO

Nah, talking about TN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> UP: Father kills 4-year-old daughter for not covering her head | india | Hindustan Times
> 
> Now no TV channel will talk about this.


Started a thread on this news, it got deleted. 

Anyway no media will report it, they are already back to Indrani.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Started a thread on this news, it got deleted.
> 
> Anyway no media will report it, they are already back to Indrani.



Oh Wow... Secular PDF.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650208522102263808
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650209391438921728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650210194396479488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650215481022877696

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

ranjeet said:


> Started a thread on this news, it got deleted.
> 
> Anyway no media will report it, they are already back to Indrani.


Atleast you got away unscathed.I started a thread on Balochistan and its desire to secede to India during 1947,I got a negative rating and my second warning by Horus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650216070515695616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650219198363267072

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

These BJP spokies are all rank idiots , even some RW troll from twitter can do a much better job


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644502740085805057






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644529833091858432

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> These BJP spokies are all rank idiots , even some RW troll from twitter can do a much better job


what happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whazzup

ranjeet said:


> Started a thread on this news, it got deleted.
> 
> Anyway no media will report it, they are already back to Indrani.



Y it got deleted ? Nothing was wrong there. 
2 Pakistani members were actually bashing Modi in that thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Did Lalu really say he used to have beef before?


----------



## ranjeet

Whazzup said:


> Y it got deleted ? Nothing was wrong there.
> 2 Pakistani members were actually bashing Modi in that thread


Not sure, didn't bothered asking,..



Tridibans said:


> Did Lalu really say he used to have beef before?


Nah not himself but people eat beef but not cow meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

magudi said:


> Dadri Lynching Incident Blame Has To Fall Entirely On Modi: Pratap Bhanu Mehta



That must a authentic statement for you since a muslim has died this time. So It must be linked to Modi. And whosoever does that is your Hero.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Did Lalu really say he used to have beef before?


Apparently he said even Hindus eat beef. But later backtracked & made bizarre statement claiming beef doesn't necessarily mean cow meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

vsdave2302 said:


> That must a authentic statement for you since a muslim has died this time. So It must be linked to Modi. And whosoever does that is your Hero.




Does the media want to start a war in India?



JanjaWeed said:


> Apparently he said even Hindus eat beef. But later backtracked & made bizarre statement claiming beef doesn't necessarily mean cow meat.




Why did he backtrack? Yadavs don't eat beef eh?


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Does the media want to start a war in India?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he backtrack? Yadavs don't eat beef eh?


No idea. Maybe they don't...or else there was no need for lalu to backtrack..& he even went to the extent of saying no meat is good & it's better to be a vegetarian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636047687373164544
LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SUDIP

can somebody plz throw some light on history of ABP news . Its a new ndtv in the town . very conspicuously all of its recent broadcasting on Bihar Election is purely pro LALU. Even in Dadri case it's clearly arbitrating for lalu's statement over gaye mans


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650460930145316864






Where are the seculars from TN who used to claim whole of TN eats beef? Here in the most secular newspaper The Hindu employees are directed to cease bringing even their own non-veg dabba from home leave alone the canteen serving non-veg food. What to say of beef?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

Ok so with the beef statement and the 'Modi killed Gandhi' dialogue.... Lalu officially lost aboutt 3rd of the anti-BJP votebank.

Unlike Yadavs and Muslims, the BJP hating/anti-Modi Bhumihars, Kurmis, other OBC's and especially the Upper castes (those who dislike BJP) had no other incentives to vote for him anyway other than being the anti-BJP crusader. Now the negatives (anti-Hindu, stupid politics, gunda raaj, etc) are outweighing any significant benefits of being anti NDA for these voters.

Lalu+JDU were on thin ice already as apart from their core vote bank, they don't have any ideological support or any long standing appeal that cuts across different castes.

BJP knows this and are very active in bringing out Lalus' tainted past (and present ) in even those constituencies that have JDU candidates. Congress is already a no show in most parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Tridibans said:


> Unlike Yadavs and Muslims, the Bhumihars, Kurmis, other OBC's and especially the Upper castes had no other incentives to vote for him anyway other than being the anti-BJP crusader.



Kindly elaborate on these comments, since Jharkhand was formed I don't follow Bihar equations hence I am at loss to understand why these non muslim communities are anti - BJP


----------



## Tridibans

Spectre said:


> Kindly elaborate on these comments, since Jharkhand was formed I don't follow Bihar equations hence I am at loss to understand why these communities non muslim communities are anti - BJP



They are not as a whole. My point was that all those who were anti-BJP (or Modi) would have voted for Lalu reluctantly. But now they will have second thoughts. It is not that 100% of Brahmins will vote for BJP or 100% Kurmis will vote for JDU. 

Even in recent opinion polls, the average voteshare to BJP from Kurmis/ Dalits were increasing with every recent polls at the expense of Lalu/Nitish.

PS: Now clarified in the earlier post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nitish has completely lost it. His image has a taken beating due to joining hands with corrupt sonia and laloo. These elections will be a landslide for BJP



Tridibans said:


> Did Lalu really say he used to have beef before?


you will make such statements when you see the writing on the wall. They are losing big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/408547536224284673
Bihar polls: How Nitish Kumar is trying to ward off a high octane NDA that's taking the state by storm - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/408547536224284673
> Bihar polls: How Nitish Kumar is trying to ward off a high octane NDA that's taking the state by storm - The Economic Times



Worrying

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

The anti nationalists block i.e Bootlickers, Sickularists and the Presstitutes who reprsent the congress have failed big time.



heisenberg said:


>


Though I liked it, not all statements are true.
Yes, pakistan is no longer an issue in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Looks like UP and Bihar polarised big time .


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Looks like UP and Bihar polarised big time .


unfortunately that's the only way to win big in these states, the caste politics needed to be get done with.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650593875329855488The look ... when you know you are in deep sh!t

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> unfortunately that's the only way to win big in these states, the caste politics needed to be get done with.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650593875329855488The look ... when you know you are in deep sh!t




In favor of hindu bjp doesnt looks like in backfoot I thought people will **** bjp after bjp leaders son arrested but I guess bjp benefited from this dadri incident ..


Sending sangit som there is a risk seculars will cry but bjp took risk something brewing there .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> In favor of hindu bjp doesnt looks like in backfoot I thought people will **** bjp after bjp leaders son arrested but I guess bjp benefited from this dadri incident ..
> 
> 
> Sending sangit som there is a risk seculars will cry but bjp took risk something brewing there .



On top of that, people are getting sick and tired of how Media sweep "secular crime" under the rug and over play the "communal crime". The way villagers forced media people out from the Dadri village, says people don't want media to spin the news from "ground zero".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

LOL 

Pigeons tied to rockets to welcome Raghuveera - The Hindu


*The pigeons were stuffed into paper cones and sealed tight so they wouldn’t flutter loose. They got roasted in the intense heat of the crackers.
*
Congress activists here welcomed Andhra Pradesh Congress Committee (APCC)chief N. Raghuveera Reddy to a party meeting by tying live pigeons to Diwali rockets and setting it alight. The rockets went up and the pigeons fell dead, roasted in the intense heat of the cracker burst high above.

Mr. Raghuveera Reddy was here along with former minister Kondru Murali, Rajya Sabha MP K.V. P. Ramachandra Rao, West Godavari district Congress president Rafiulla Baig and Mahila Congress president S. Padmasri to attend a party meeting.

*Local party workers decided to welcome their leader in a novel way and they came up with the idea of firing rockets that would release white pigeons up in the sky.

The pigeons were stuffed into paper cones and sealed tight so they wouldn’t flutter loose. The idea was to see the cracker burst high in the sky and the pigeons fly free. But the intense heat produced by the cracker burst killed the birds and they fell to the ground.*

Taking strong exception to the use of birds, members of the NGO People For Animals and the general secretary of the Asian Wildlife Foundation Prabhu Popireddy demanded that a case be booked against the Congress workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> Looks like UP and Bihar polarised big time .


Well the AntiNationalCongress always rakes up SICKULARISM, so they have to.



Darmashkian said:


> LOL
> 
> Pigeons tied to rockets to welcome Raghuveera - The Hindu
> 
> 
> *The pigeons were stuffed into paper cones and sealed tight so they wouldn’t flutter loose. They got roasted in the intense heat of the crackers.*
> 
> Congress activists here welcomed Andhra Pradesh Congress Committee (APCC)chief N. Raghuveera Reddy to a party meeting by tying live pigeons to Diwali rockets and setting it alight. The rockets went up and the pigeons fell dead, roasted in the intense heat of the cracker burst high above.
> 
> Mr. Raghuveera Reddy was here along with former minister Kondru Murali, Rajya Sabha MP K.V. P. Ramachandra Rao, West Godavari district Congress president Rafiulla Baig and Mahila Congress president S. Padmasri to attend a party meeting.
> 
> *Local party workers decided to welcome their leader in a novel way and they came up with the idea of firing rockets that would release white pigeons up in the sky.
> 
> The pigeons were stuffed into paper cones and sealed tight so they wouldn’t flutter loose. The idea was to see the cracker burst high in the sky and the pigeons fly free. But the intense heat produced by the cracker burst killed the birds and they fell to the ground.*
> 
> Taking strong exception to the use of birds, members of the NGO People For Animals and the general secretary of the Asian Wildlife Foundation Prabhu Popireddy demanded that a case be booked against the Congress workers.



AntiNationalCongress has been wiped out of Andhra. This fellow along with his colleague is a joker.



ranjeet said:


> Dakturrr sahab ka ek aur tarjuma.


Well elephants ignore while dogs bark. Do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Category 5 moron tweets this ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650592517080096768
but forgot what she tweeted during Charlie Hebdo case. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554468459677904896

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650304265718665216
Wow this is turning out to be chaiwala moment for lalu


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650580275345293312

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650304265718665216
> Wow this is turning out to be chaiwala moment for lalu


Maybe Lalu will serve beef next time around when he celebrates chat pooja. 

In all seriousness I think this is going to hurt Lalu badly. Yadavs won't like this stuff coming out from their leader who more of a M than a Y.



Jason bourne said:


> Looks like UP and Bihar polarised big time .


That formula worked very well during National elections in that part of the world...& I don't see a reason why it shouldn't work this time around. Unless sickulars stop their stepmotherly treatment to majority community, this politics of polarisation will continue...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Pork fest in kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

angry rahul and sonia gandhi not to share stage with lalu prasad claims sources: विधानसभा चुनाव 2015: आज तक

Looks like this beef comment by Lalu has left Mahagatbandhan in a state of confusion. Congress has already been consigned to 3rd choice by the seculars in Bihar..now they can ill afford to lose anything that is left for them within the majority community. This is going to be their real fate throughout India in foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> Pork fest in kerala
> 
> View attachment 262245



By who ?Your image too small to see

Bihar polls: Manjhi in danger of losing from Makhdumpur, but breathing easy in Imamganj - Firstpost


----------



## magudi

How such guys become CJI ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> By who ?Your image too small to see
> 
> Bihar polls: Manjhi in danger of losing from Makhdumpur, but breathing easy in Imamganj - Firstpost



I posted it as thumbnail ...Now you can see full picture ...



magudi said:


> How such guys become CJI ?



He was Supreme court judge not CJI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SUDIP

Lo ji bhai now another debacle for mahagatbandhan bcoz another star campaigner of BJP the chote nawab Aku Owaisi has landed in Bihar 
ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

SUDIP said:


> Lo ji bhai now another debacle for mahagatbandhan bcoz another star campaigner of BJP the chote nawab Aku Owaisi has landed in Bihar
> ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News


heard his speech earlier today, damn it must have given a major heartburn to the secular forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SUDIP

ranjeet said:


> heard his speech earlier today, damn it must have given a major heartburn to the secular forces.



Damm man he again back with his so called "shrif 15 minute" accent. Any jar head can say now dat BJP-AIMIM r not hand in gloves after this timing and style. Btw good for sanghi like me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Whose this raveena Tandon?


----------



## SUDIP

magudi said:


> Whose this raveena Tandon?







kinda of dream girl of all adolescence of 90s  I was jus 4 yrs old at tose time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Angela Merkel "fully intends to support the ambitious program that PM Modi has outlined for the development of this nation." "We will co-operate on areas such as economy, agriculture, internal security, defence matters and financial relations.  #IndiaWithGermany

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

SUDIP said:


> kinda of dream girl of all adolescence of 90s  I was jus 4 yrs old at tose time.




Didn't know about her till one of my friend showed me her tweets sounds like a sane nationalist voice


----------



## Jason bourne

Arun jetly may replaced with piyush goel ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> Arun jetly may replaced with piyush goel ...



Will become modi fan again if that happens. Also get someone else in place of smriti give her i&b.


----------



## Jason bourne

magudi said:


> Will become modi fan again if that happens. Also get someone else in place of smriti give her i&b.




Ok try karta hu :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Arun jetly may replaced with piyush goel ...



ye news kaha sai mila ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> ye news kaha sai mila ?




PressReader.com - Connecting People Through News


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> ye news kaha sai mila ?




Gujrati news chnl me dikha rahe he ...


----------



## Samudra Manthan

magudi said:


> Whose this raveena Tandon?



OMG you dont know her? How young are you?

That is Raveena. Anyways, she seems to be the miniscule 1% of Bollywood actresses who do not qualify to be called a bimbo, actually having both common sense and intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

magudi said:


> PressReader.com - Connecting People Through News




Cant open thr link whts in it ?


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> Cant open thr link whts in it ?




It's about reshuffle gives details of portfolio as well


----------



## Jason bourne

magudi said:


> It's about reshuffle gives details of portfolio as well



Anything abt piyush goel finance ministry ?


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> Anything abt piyush goel finance ministry ?




Nope sushma hrd, suresh prabhu to be ousted from railways and gadkari getting more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Nope sushma hrd, suresh prabhu to be ousted from railways and gadkari getting more



Suresh Prabhu ousted from railways ? he has been doing a splendid job. Maybe he will be finance ?


----------



## magudi

Now that Prime Minister Narendra Modi has returned from the United States, the corridors of power are rife with rumours of a possible reshuffle. The buzz is that Sushma Swaraj may get Human Resources Development, while the present HRD Minister, Smriti Irani may be shifted to Information and Broadcasting. Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu may get Water Resources and Ganga Cleaning. Nitin Gadkari is set to get Prabhu’s portfolio of Railways, while also retaining his present portfolio of Road Transport. Sushma Swaraj has already indicated that she will have to move out of MEA. Out of all these ministers, the RSS-backed Gadkari is likely to be the biggest gainer.

Buzzword: Cabinet reshuffle in the offing | Sunday Guardian

@Jason bourne @Star Wars



Star Wars said:


> Suresh Prabhu ousted from railways ? he has been doing a splendid job. Maybe he will be finance ?



Don't know , article says Modi is unhappy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Nope sushma hrd, suresh prabhu to be ousted from railways and gadkari getting more



Thank god sense prevails,hope sons KBR good is given the job of HRD minister



magudi said:


> Now that Prime Minister Narendra Modi has returned from the United States, the corridors of power are rife with rumours of a possible reshuffle. The buzz is that Sushma Swaraj may get Human Resources Development, while the present HRD Minister, Smriti Irani may be shifted to Information and Broadcasting. Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu may get Water Resources and Ganga Cleaning. Nitin Gadkari is set to get Prabhu’s portfolio of Railways, while also retaining his present portfolio of Road Transport. Sushma Swaraj has already indicated that she will have to move out of MEA. Out of all these ministers, the RSS-backed Gadkari is likely to be the biggest gainer.
> 
> Buzzword: Cabinet reshuffle in the offing | Sunday Guardian
> 
> @Jason bourne @Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know , article says Modi is unhappy




A new ministry of Trolling Gandhi's in Amethi should be created & Tulsi should be made in charge of that ministry


----------



## Jason bourne

magudi said:


> Now that Prime Minister Narendra Modi has returned from the United States, the corridors of power are rife with rumours of a possible reshuffle. The buzz is that Sushma Swaraj may get Human Resources Development, while the present HRD Minister, Smriti Irani may be shifted to Information and Broadcasting. Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu may get Water Resources and Ganga Cleaning. Nitin Gadkari is set to get Prabhu’s portfolio of Railways, while also retaining his present portfolio of Road Transport. Sushma Swaraj has already indicated that she will have to move out of MEA. Out of all these ministers, the RSS-backed Gadkari is likely to be the biggest gainer.
> 
> Buzzword: Cabinet reshuffle in the offing | Sunday Guardian
> 
> @Jason bourne @Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know , article says Modi is unhappy




Suresh Prabhu ...


----------



## Marxist

*Suresh Gopi proposes the idea of 'Nair Bank'*

*Suresh Gopi proposes the idea of 'Nair Bank' - Kerala - News

*
@Nair saab @nair @kurup @levina @SrNair and others....A plot against Sukumaran nair ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Muslims lagged behind because they kept women enslaved, says AMU V-C Zameer Uddin Shah | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> *Suresh Gopi proposes the idea of 'Nair Bank'*
> 
> *Suresh Gopi proposes the idea of 'Nair Bank' - Kerala - News
> 
> *
> @Nair saab @nair @kurup @levina @SrNair and other nairs ....A plot against Sukumaran nair ?



Could be...... If he is still in BJP camp, then it can also considered to be an attempt to woo NSS (not sukumara panikkar)....



Star Wars said:


> Suresh Prabhu ousted from railways ? he has been doing a splendid job. Maybe he will be finance ?



You are still around?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> You are still around?



on and off, occasional on liners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> on and off, occasional on liners.



Same here....


----------



## CorporateAffairs

#MediaWantsRiots trending in India.

Foresee a huge conspiracy, Congress with Bootlickers, Presstitutes and sickularists id planning riots in the Indian Union and blame Modi for it. And then say, "see we told so"! These anti nationalists should be culled!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> *Suresh Gopi proposes the idea of 'Nair Bank'*
> 
> *Suresh Gopi proposes the idea of 'Nair Bank' - Kerala - News
> 
> *
> @Nair saab @nair @kurup @levina @SrNair and others....A plot against Sukumaran nair ?


Its a good Idea its high time Nair's start agitation against Sukumaran Nair and Make him step down, building a parallel organization to rival NSS will divide Nair vote bank further... The president of NSS should be such a person who would keep good terms with SNDP ... 

Hindu Unity needs to be built, time for BJP central leadership to give good posts for Youth leader's of all the Hindu caste organization's of kerala in both BJP and Central government... 

But Suresh Gopi shouldn't get involve in it... I want him to head BJP instead of NSS... he can make a good leader... 

Marxist u need to Join Politics Bro... online campaign alone wont take us anywhere... We need Youth Leaders who is a Good orator, one who can challenge UDF and LDF with cult Hindu Youth following...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Nair saab said:


> Its a good Idea its high time Nair's start agitation against Sukumaran Nair and Make him step down, building a parallel organization to rival NSS will divide Nair vote bank further... The president of NSS should be such a person who would keep good terms with SNDP ...
> 
> Hindu Unity needs to be built, time for BJP central leadership to give good posts for Youth leader's of all the Hindu caste organization's of kerala in both BJP and Central government...
> 
> But Suresh Gopi shouldn't get involve in it... I want him to head BJP instead of NSS... he can make a good leader...
> 
> Marxist u need to Join Politics Bro... online campaign alone wont take us anywhere... We need Youth Leaders who is a Good orator, one who can challenge UDF and LDF with cult Hindu Youth following...


@Marxist
I don't understand, why you guys trying this hard for winning one or two seats ( that too doubtful) or is this some long term plan ?


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> @Marxist
> I don't understand, why you guys trying this hard for winning one or two seats ( that too doubtful) or is this some long term plan ?



Not for opening an account ,in last LS poll BJP reached top on 4 assembly seats and 2 on two seats ...So winning a Seat or Two is not a mammoth task...difficult to say long term plan or short term plan ....BJP's main vote base and leadership is from upper caste ,so alliance with Caste organisations with strong base is the only solution to attract OBC's and Dalits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651002016282443780
Backtracking? Why now?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> Its a good Idea its high time Nair's start agitation against Sukumaran Nair and Make him step down, building a parallel organization to rival NSS will divide Nair vote bank further... The president of NSS should be such a person who would keep good terms with SNDP ...
> 
> Hindu Unity needs to be built, time for BJP central leadership to give good posts for Youth leader's of all the Hindu caste organization's of kerala in both BJP and Central government...
> 
> But Suresh Gopi shouldn't get involve in it... I want him to head BJP instead of NSS... he can make a good leader...
> 
> Marxist u need to Join Politics Bro... online campaign alone wont take us anywhere... We need Youth Leaders who is a Good orator, one who can challenge UDF and LDF with cult Hindu Youth following...



I think move against Sukumaran nair is risky ,it will be equated as a move against NSS ,With BJP SNDP alliance any such moves will backfire badly ....I am sure central leadership will have some plans for him ....


----------



## Jason bourne

Wht the hell is happning every chunu munnu is against cow slaughter ... wht happen to all this seculars bannistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saurav

^^ Something is happening in Kerala... Cant call this consolidation as of now, but if happens, will be good for Kerala..

http://english.mathrubhumi.com/news...and-to-ayyappa-devotees-english-news-1.578100

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

saurav said:


> ^^ Something is happening in Kerala... Cant call this consolidation as of now, but if happens, will be good for Kerala..
> 
> http://english.mathrubhumi.com/news...and-to-ayyappa-devotees-english-news-1.578100


Amit Shah been making regular trips to Kerala 
Amit Shah in Kerala yesterday as BJP deepens roots

Plus I heard he's trying to learn the language too, although not sure about it. 
Mahamedia News Service - Amit Shah is learning Bengali and Malayalam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> I think move against Sukumaran nair is risky ,it will be equated as a move against NSS ,With BJP SNDP alliance any such moves will backfire badly ....I am sure central leadership will have some plans for him ....


No Bro most Nair's I have met are against Sukumaran Nair... all see him hand in gloves with Mani and company... I am asking to Nair's revolting against him... He thinks he is like a Pope of Nair's... unlike SNDP most Nair's dont support NSS leadership and the organization itself...

Sukumaran Nair just wants post's and position for his family members and the shares NSS earns from the NSS lead institution and Karayogams... NSS has lot of property so much that it can match the riches of the church... but most of it is ill managed and loss making...

If a Good leader heads NSS and its institutions it can easily rival the Christian institution... Mannathu Padhanabhan was a Visionary he gave donated all his property to NSS... apart from 100's of acres of land donated to Karayogam by fedual Nair Land lords...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Live: Disappointed with investment climate in India under Modi, says German ... - The Hindu - News Informer


#hailjaitley 1.5 years into office and no progress

Modi doing another drama with NRIs at Wembley in Nov it seems ! All this cringe worhty rhetoric without actual work on ground is going to backfire !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Brief Curfew in Parts of Varanasi After Clashes Between Protesters and Police


----------



## Josef K

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651002016282443780
> Backtracking? Why now?



Apparently, hastily made statements about "cow slaughter" by pseculars have turned out to be detrimental to the UPA partners. From what I heard from a Jharkhand friend, the Yadav vote bank does not take it well when someone makes statements about beef and Lalu did exactly that, thus shooting himself in the foot in the process. Let's just hope Lalu screws this up more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

Dadri lynching: Azam Khan writes to UN, seeks intervention - The Times of India

Azam Khan seeks UN intervention into ‘miseries’ of Muslims in India | The Indian Express

Azam Khan seeks UN intervention into minority ‘miseries’, BJP reacts | india | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Suhasini Haider gets pwned:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651207114375892992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651215442418135040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651215763194273796

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651222641987092480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651223539039637504

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samudra Manthan

"Christians are the richest landlords in AP", "We[Christians] taught them English" - YouTube

*Christians are the richest landlords in AP", "We Christians taught them English"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> Suhasini Haider gets pwned:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651207114375892992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651215442418135040
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651215763194273796
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651222641987092480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651223539039637504




Ouch.... that will hurt for sometime....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

The Economic Times :Congress to consider backing central law on banning cow slaughter: Digvijay Singh - Congress was the first in banning cow slaughter, will consider backing central law on ban: Digvijay Singh - The Economic Times


----------



## ranjeet

Issuing certificates of religion. 
Muslim RSS Leader Kills Self After Being Called 'Kafir' -The New Indian Express


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Samudra Manthan said:


> "Christians are the richest landlords in AP", "We[Christians] taught them English" - YouTube
> 
> *Christians are the richest landlords in AP", "We Christians taught them English"*


lol

Kerala is becoming a islamic terrorist hub. Btoh UDF and LDF need to wiped out of the state ASAP. 
Good job Amit shah 

Modi and Merkel in Bengaluru.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

NaMo speaks at Bengaluru.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Jason bourne said:


> The Economic Times :Congress to consider backing central law on banning cow slaughter: Digvijay Singh - Congress was the first in banning cow slaughter, will consider backing central law on ban: Digvijay Singh - The Economic Times



Cunning guy. Knows that there won't be a central law on a state subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> Suhasini Haider gets pwned:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651207114375892992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651215442418135040
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651215763194273796
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651222641987092480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651223539039637504


This is what I like about Smriti Irani when she deals with the media.. No pussyfooting or political correctness! Straight to the point.. & call spade a spade!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spectre

JanjaWeed said:


> This is what I like about Smriti Irani when she deals with the media.. No pussyfooting or political correctness! Straight to the point.. & call spade a spade!



Still as a minister of senior rank, she ought to conduct herself with dignity and not indulge in blame game. 

She could have set the matter straight and still have had the last word on the issue - no need to trash talk the reporter and the newspaper. 

Just my humble opinion

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> This is what I like about Smriti Irani when she deals with the media.. No pussyfooting or political correctness! Straight to the point.. & call spade a spade!


Check this one out, can't stop laughing 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651029673162358788

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Angela Merkel In Bengaluru. No translation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty

Pakistan's battle against Balochistan separatists sparks anger and suspicion - BBC News

guys could you help me find my thread ,, it has disappeared magically ..
re-posted it again ...
Pakistan's battle against Balochistan separatists sparks anger and suspicion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

eowyn said:


> Pakistan's battle against Balochistan separatists sparks anger and suspicion - BBC News
> 
> guys could you help me find my thread ,, it has disappeared magically ..
> re-posted it again ...
> Pakistan's battle against Balochistan separatists sparks anger and suspicion




They will delete again, such threads (about separatism) are against forum rules I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

eowyn said:


> Pakistan's battle against Balochistan separatists sparks anger and suspicion - BBC News
> 
> guys could you help me find my thread ,, it has disappeared magically ..
> re-posted it again ...
> Pakistan's battle against Balochistan separatists sparks anger and suspicion


It will be removed too, it's a sensitive topic. Kindly avoid it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

eowyn said:


> Pakistan's battle against Balochistan separatists sparks anger and suspicion - BBC News
> 
> guys could you help me find my thread ,, it has disappeared magically ..
> re-posted it again ...
> Pakistan's battle against Balochistan separatists sparks anger and suspicion


You cannot post anything against Pak and China.

Pak media on Modi's successfull administration for development.
Angela Merkel on German business mission to India - World - DAWN.COM
Unfortunate Indian media stuck with beef.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Spectre said:


> Still as a minister of senior rank, she ought to conduct herself with dignity and not indulge in blame game.
> 
> She could have set the matter straight and still have had the last word on the issue - no need to trash talk the reporter and the newspaper.
> 
> Just my humble opinion
> 
> Regards.


True.. This is how it should work in an ideal scenario. Then again when the intention of the certain section in media is to malign & spread false info intentionally, ethics, morality & decency takes a back seat. To right a wrong is not indulging in blame game.. but to put the record straight & to make sure that such misinformation is not validated.

Media in India has developed a kind of attitude where considered & measured response is interpreted as admission of guilt. So at times it becomes necessary to call it as you see it!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Lalu ji itne bade Gaupalak hai unka chara tak kha gaye ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651306496295309312

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


>



Love his "Rustic Humor"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Love his "Rustic Humor"



Imagine the outrage if this was said by Modi or any BJP leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


>



Nice one,looks like the momentum is back with us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Hindus forcing Muslim man to rescue a cow from the well. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651337507276062722







Samudra Manthan said:


> Imagine the outrage if this was said by Modi or any BJP leader.


I wonder what people will think about that Raamzade and Haramzaade comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Hindus forcing Muslim man to rescue a cow from the well.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651337507276062722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what people will think about that Raamzade and Haramzaade comment.


wow.. nice story! I have an intention to be a good samaritan one day. I'll let you know in advance so that you can be ready with your camera... & promise you I'll give you the best possible pose & angle to click from!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651350871742087168

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Spectre said:


> Still as a minister of senior rank, she ought to conduct herself with dignity and not indulge in blame game.
> 
> She could have set the matter straight and still have had the last word on the issue - no need to trash talk the reporter and the newspaper.
> 
> Just my humble opinion
> 
> Regards.





What else did you expect from a 10th pass actress :undecided;


----------



## Samudra Manthan

India's Thought Cops are Angry with Modi | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> True.. This is how it should work in an ideal scenario. Then again when the intention of the certain section in media is to malign & spread false info * intentionally* , ethics, morality & decency takes a back seat.




The grand delusion of Digital India - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651350871742087168



It is a good thing she returned it, else we would have been forced to strip it off her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

@SarthakGanguly 
Need your help to edit a wikipedia link. 


edit:
wth!
why were you banned???


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651304922537824256

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Panel recommends four-fold hike in salaries of Delhi MLAs - The Times of India

_Hum toh sirf gareeb awam ka seva karna chahte hai jee! _

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Is this a possibility?
ISIS close to buying nuclear weapon from Pakistan and smuggling it to US | Daily Mail Online



magudi said:


> The grand delusion of Digital India - The Hindu


The Hindu is a certified bootlicker of the dynasty. Ignore such traitors.



Samudra Manthan said:


> It is a good thing she returned it, else we would have been forced to strip it off her.


she never deserved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

CorporateAffairs said:


> Is this a possibility?
> ISIS close to buying nuclear weapon from Pakistan and smuggling it to US | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> The Hindu is a certified bootlicker of the dynasty. Ignore such traitors.



All said and done its the only paper worth reading - atleast your English will improve


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> Is this a possibility?
> ISIS close to buying nuclear weapon from Pakistan and smuggling it to US | Daily Mail Online
> 
> .


Wow..open a thread on this bruv. I know it won't last for long..then again would be worth to see the conspiracy theories that will start to flow!


----------



## ranjeet

The guy who was killed over beef rumor visited Pakistan after which people started suspecting him. Police says they have no idea about his visit to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> Wow..open a thread on this bruv. I know it won't last for long..then again would be worth to see the conspiracy theories that will start to flow!


It'll be deleted immediately. 



magudi said:


> All said and done its the only paper worth reading - atleast your English will improve


My reaction on your "Worthy newspaper" comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

CorporateAffairs said:


> My reaction on your "Worthy newspaper" comment



Look all i am saying is we need to cultivate more Swappan Das Guptas by reading Hindu not Sambit Patras by reading TOI/IE.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Guys, check this thread:
Now, China declares an all out war on Islam...


----------



## ranjeet

@nair @Nair saab @Marxist 


Former ISRO Chairman Bats for Modi in Kerala -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> @nair @Nair saab @Marxist
> 
> 
> Former ISRO Chairman Bats for Modi in Kerala -The New Indian Express




I say make an alliance with PDP like in JK to win Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Bihar Polls: NDA close to 2/3rd majority, says new survey | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Interesting part of this survey is .. 

Overall, 35.9 percent Muslim respondents are rooting for NDA, while the 'Grand Alliance' will garner majority 57.9 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> @nair @Nair saab @Marxist
> 
> 
> Former ISRO Chairman Bats for Modi in Kerala -The New Indian Express


Nothing's gonna Change with this ... Educated and full of intellectual Malayalees of Kerala will dismiss comments of a illiterate and political man like Madhavan Nair...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> Bihar Polls: NDA close to 2/3rd majority, says new survey | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Interesting part of this survey is ..
> 
> Overall, 35.9 percent Muslim respondents are rooting for NDA, while the 'Grand Alliance' will garner majority 57.9 percent.


Results are too cocky. 99% confidence?


----------



## ranjeet

indiatester said:


> Results are too cocky. 99% confidence?


It's a Zee News survey, we have to take it with a pinch of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

CorporateAffairs said:


> Guys, check this thread:
> Now, China declares an all out war on Islam...



Have they removed this thread?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Samudra Manthan said:


> Have they removed this thread?


Yes, they have.

India all set to grow at 7.5%, leave China behind 
India will grow at 7.5%, faster than China: IMF - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Hindus forcing Muslim man to rescue a cow from the well.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651337507276062722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what people will think about that Raamzade and Haramzaade comment.



We need more people like him


magudi said:


> I say make an alliance with PDP like in JK to win Kerala



Better to go alone & win in the long run


ranjeet said:


> Bihar Polls: NDA close to 2/3rd majority, says new survey | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Interesting part of this survey is ..
> 
> Overall, 35.9 percent Muslim respondents are rooting for NDA, while the 'Grand Alliance' will garner majority 57.9 percent.



Let's hope they achieve it



CorporateAffairs said:


> Yes, they have.
> 
> India all set to grow at 7.5%, leave China behind
> India will grow at 7.5%, faster than China: IMF - IBNLive



That's below our potential, let's hope that by 2019 we are growing by double digits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

CorporateAffairs said:


> Yes, they have.
> 
> India all set to grow at 7.5%, leave China behind
> India will grow at 7.5%, faster than China: IMF - IBNLive


gdp growth numbers are misleading..unless we surpass china in mining, factory output, job creation, export growth etc. we are nowhere near to china...and we must stop comparing ourselves to china...an economy of 8 trillion growing at 7% is doing far far better than econony of 2 trillion growing at 7.5%.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darmashkian

ranjeet said:


> Bihar Polls: NDA close to 2/3rd majority, says new survey | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Interesting part of this survey is ..
> 
> Overall, 35.9 percent Muslim respondents are rooting for NDA, while the 'Grand Alliance' will garner majority 57.9 percent.


That was a Zee News survey -_- & Zee news is Pro-BJP  . Also their sample size is suppsoed to be 7 lakh!!

Also let me quote what someone told me just sometime back on sample size:-

"See, If the sample composition taken is wrong, bigger the sample, bigger will be the error at the final calculation
ALso getting right sample composition when size is about 7 lakh is practically impossible for a state like Bihar.
It seems like a combination of bias+wrong sample composition could indicate that the Zee news survey is nonsense"
--
_Overall, 35.9 percent Muslim respondents are rooting for NDA, while the 'Grand Alliance' will garner majority 57.9 percent. The 'Grand Alliance' also enjoys edge with Yadav community, with 50.2 percent of vote share, compared to NDA's 43.7 percent._

LOL The above 2 statistics are enough to show that this survey is nonsense.
43% Yadavs , 35% for Muslims  LOL!! Both Muslims & Yadavs will vote for MGB in large numbers(as of now). See Lalu's casteist rhetoric+how many seats he has allotted to both Muslims & Yadavs! Add to that the Reservation controversy from Mohan Bhagwat.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
An article from Praveen Patil of Swarajyamag

*Pataliputra Prologue: Winds Of Change In Bihar?*

The Election Commission in Bihar has recently released a detailed analysis of the state’s turnout patterns which give us great insights into the way voters actually behave on polling day. A primary reason why Bihar’s politics changed in the new millennium was the way election commission managed to weed out corrupt practices at all levels of electioneering – starting from cleansing the electoral rolls to preventing booth capturing and voter intimidation on polling day.

Data released by the commission shows that final electoral rolls published on 31st July this year has a total electorate of 6,68,26,658 which is well aligned with the Census projections for 2015 of 6 crore 20 lakh odd population of the state being of over 18 years of age.

This truly remarkable achievement of universal adult franchise has ensured that most duplicate voters in the system have been cleansed even while every individual finds his/her name in the electoral roll. This is unlike the 90’s era when powerful political forces filled rolls of particular geographies with only their supporters and managed to win elections by unfair means. Thus, suddenly, most of the Lalu Prasad Yadav ecosystem has stared at defeat over the last two decades.





_Data Source: SVEEP [Systematic Voters Education & Electoral Practice Plan], Election Commission, Bihar_

Once actual adult franchise has been stabilised in Bihar, the next problem is that of ensuring voter participation. As the KABBP [Knowledge, Attitude, Behavior, Belief and Practice] baseline survey done by the Bihar Election Commission clearly shows, *the biggest reason for not voting in an election is migration.*

*Most Bihari migrants usually return back to their native places during the Dussehra-Diwali-Chhat Puja season which is why clubbing together of elections with the festival season has been one of the biggest ‘X’ factors of NDA’s rise in Bihar since the second re-election in October 2005 (after a hung assembly in March that year).*

*A large majority of these migrant Biharis who have seen better governance models outside their own state tend to blame the 15 year long “Jungle-Raj” of Lalu Yadav era for most of the woes of Bihar.* This year, even more crucially, the 5 phase Bihar elections are scheduled during Navaratri festivities only to end a few days before Diwali.

A large number of migrant Bihari voters are expected to be back in the state for the election season and are also expected to exert their own swing on the polls. Bihari migrant population can be geographically divided into three parts:

*First, the nearby migrants who have made neighboring states like UP and Delhi their economic base. A large segment of this is made up of Yadav-OBC populace but are not particularly leaning towards RJD mainly due to economic reasons. In the last two assembly elections, this segment voted for Nitish Kumar, but this time it may move away from the secular alliance. In fact, SP is making a big effort to woo this OBC migrant segment and has deployed nearly hundred SP youth leaders for this task, while BJP is extensively using Bhojpuri superstars like Manoj Tiwari.*

*Second, the Maharashtra-Gujarat migrants of Bihar who are more evenly represented socially with a slightly higher representation by MBCs and Dalits form the second segment. Here, BJP is enjoying a clear upper hand because of sound strategic planning. For instance, Surat MP, C.R. Patil, is a surprise choice of the BJP to take charge of the Bhagalpur-Munger-Nawada division which has a significantly large migrant populace in Gujarat.*

In the run-up to the election, there have been some very interesting moves by the BJP to not only systematically bring back migrant population back for voting but also for influencing local voters by flooding the market with NaMo sarees and dress material from Surat’s textile mills.

*Third, migrants to other states – here too, neither RJD-JDU-Congress nor any of the third front parties have any infrastructure in place while BJP is systematically targeting migrant Bihari voters across India by using local BJP-RSS cadre.*

If that is the state of the “non-vote”, the actual voting reasons are even more interesting. As the SVEEP survey shows, the top three reasons (apart from proclaiming it as their “duty”) for voters to turnout at polling booths are essentially related to proper election management. These are extremely important findings by SVEEP survey and their importance is only increased by the fact that this is “official” data released by the Election Commission itself.

Consider this – 35% of voters go out to vote because they receive “voter slips” and additionally 21% of the voters also state their sympathies for a particular political party. *Essentially what this data tells us is that 1 out of every 3 voters may be influenced by how well the political campaign is managed on the ground.* This is where again the _Mahagathbandhan_ of RJD-JDU-Congress is found wanting.

JDU started its door-to-door campaign much earlier with the _Bihar@2025_and _Har Ghar Dastak_ campaigns but both of them faltered midway, partly because of lack of foot soldiers and partly because of strong resistance from government machinery as well as Nitish support base which was disappointed at the tie-up with Lalu Yadav. Now, after hundreds of trucks fitted with giant LED screens standing idle without much work, JDU has hired some 7,000 odd bicycles for campaigning which is also not taking off properly.

*JDU’s campaign is fundamentally flawed in trying to copy the 2014 Modi campaign model (with Prashant Kishor’s design) without actually possessing required infrastructure comprising a committed cadre base.*

If that is the state of JDU,* RJD has mostly limited itself to Yadav-Muslim outreach and is not even pretending to woo other communities. The third constituent of the secular alliance, the once powerful national party, Congress, is a directionless organisation today under Rahul Gandhi’s stewardship.*

*For a party that was supposed to counterbalance the backward push of its regional alliance partners by bringing in upper-caste votes, Congress’s strategy is baffling to say the least. Just why did the Congress appoint Mallikarjun Kharge (a Dalit leader from Karnataka) as the party in charge of Bihar polls is a question that no Congressman finds an answer to.*

Here is a leader who is not known to possess any strategic strength or electoral experience beyond Hyderabad-Karnataka and is expected to manage the high-octane Bihar battle. *Many Congress leaders are willing to bet (off the record of course) that the Congress party wouldn’t cross even 7 seats in Bihar because of some baffling ticket decisions by Kharge who has near zero understanding of state politics.*





_Data Source: SVEEP [Systematic Voters Education & Electoral Practice Plan], Election Commission, Bihar_

*In complete contrast is the BJP campaign in Bihar which is precise, creative and of breathtaking scale. The Bihar campaign of BJP is almost a textbook case of ‘how to run an election campaign’ – possibly even better than the 2014 Uttar Pradesh experience. A whopping 6 lakh BJP-RSS karyakartas have been deployed across Bihar and are constantly monitored using mobile apps and GPS locations for continuous updates.*

A large section of these 6 lakh workers have been strategically deployed in swing polling booths of crucial assembly constituencies without expending resources on Muslim dominated geographies. What is more, after the recent membership drive, BJP has a total of 80 lakh individuals as BJP members in the state and apparently more than 60 lakh of those are verified voters.

BJP is reaching out to these 6 million virtual members with a clear message of canvassing for a saffron victory – even if 40 lakh of those registered members bring in 1 additional vote, it would mean a whopping 8 million votes for the NDA.

This strategic finesse of BJP has been visible throughout the campaign period from late August. Initially, Prime Minister Modi (undoubtedly, the most popular leader across India by a wide margin) bombarded the state with a high voltage campaign that included the announcement of 1.25 lakh rupees special package for Bihar along with repeated mocking on the return of “Jungle Raj” rhetoric.

This built the crucial enabling environment in favor of BJP – targeting those 21% of voters who develop sympathies for a particular political party as per the EC survey. Next, BJP-NDA managed the ticket distribution with least possible resistance from within. Now, the most effective ground campaign of providing “voter slips” to the door steps is being carried out by those 6 lakh plus BJP cadre – targeting 35% of voters as per EC survey.

As the SVEEP survey shows, high turnout in any given geography is mostly due to “wave” in favor of a party or a good candidate (nearly 75% respondents believed so) which is why this BJP campaign is systematically and technologically recreating the Varanasi experience of 2009.

This is where again the secular alliance is probably faltering. *The Nitish-Lalu campaign is simply failing to talk about “development politics” and is overtly concentrating on “caste” factor. Lalu Prasad Yadav, for instance, always talks about “Mandal 2.0” which has very few takers on the ground beyond his caste brethren, while Nitish Kumar seems to be obsessed with “reservations” issue trying to milk Mohan Bhagwat’s comments.*

Once again, data from the Election Commission survey shows that for today’s voter, political party or a candidate’s competence is more important than any other factor. In fact, only 2% of voters admit to voting purely on the basis of caste – this phenomenon of post caste electorate is something that we have been constantly discussing for more than 2 years now at Swarajya-CRI and 5Forty3.






_Primary Data Source: Election Commission of India_

Yet, it is not as if caste is absent altogether from Bihar’s political landscape. It is just that caste is now not the only deciding factor and is effective when coupled with other features like development politics and economic agendas along with clear tangible benefits for voters.

For instance, Nitish Kumar was successful for the whole of last decade not just because he created and micro-managed social groups like Mahadalits and MBCs (Most Backward Castes) but also because he provided better roads, better governance models and economic prosperity for nearly 8 years out of his 10 year period. T*oday, the same Nitish Kumar talks far less about development and concentrates on caste arithmetic despite having lost 2014 LS polls on a similar campaign.*

The last 3 decades have seen tremendous changes in Bihar’s political landscape which is symbolised by the chart above on the changing social nature of the state assembly. While Upper Castes had dominated Bihar Assembly in the 1980’s, OBCs found a new voice through Mandal in the 90’s. *Yet, as we can see clearly, the actual transfer of power only happened from Upper Castes to dominant OBC groups like Yadavs, Kushwahas and Kurmis whereas the really poor MBCs were still struggling to discover political space in the Lalu era.*

Since the last decade or so, there has been a more balanced Bihari assembly between Upper Castes and OBCs while even MBCs have begun to assert themselves. This change over the last decade has been possible because of two factors:


*The rise of a post-caste governance vote*
*Free and fair elections by EC which has considerably lessened the fear of marginalised poor sections*
It is in this backdrop that Bihar will go to polls this festive season. *The Mahagathbandhan’s ticket distribution in such an environment is overtly middle-heavy – with highest representation to OBCs (primarily Yadavs) and mostly with weaker extremes* (scant representation to MBCs, Dalits and Upper Castes). For instance, *although RJD-JDU-Congress have given 55% (134 out of 243) of the tickets to backward castes, a deeper analysis shows that 75% of these tickets have gone to dominant OBCs like Yadavs, Kurmis and Kushwahas whereas less than 15% seats have gone to MBCs who account for 35% of the state’s population.*

This lopsided Yadav dominance is best illustrated in those 15 assembly seats of the so called ‘Yadav belt’ that have been allotted to JDU and Congress. Here, in these 15 seats, NDA’s candidate list is widely representative symbolising the post-caste electorate of India while JDU-Congress seem to have simply put blind faith on Lalu’s ability to consolidate Yadav vote bank. The trends of these 15 battleground seats on polling day will give us an inkling of the direction of wind that is blowing across Bihar.

*There is definitely a wind blowing across Bihar. At the outset, it feels like a wind of change*. *One cannot yet gauge the full extent of the strength or the clearest directional path that this wind might take, for that will be analysed in the next and concluding part of this treatise when we will have full data of our second pre-poll survey in Bihar.*

Pataliputra Prologue: Winds Of Change In Bihar? | Swarajya

I disagree with one thing on this article i.e. the EC held survey! Caste matters a lot in Bihar!! The no. of people voting on caste lines has been truly under-represented!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tridibans

heisenberg said:


> gdp growth numbers are misleading..unless we surpass china in mining, factory output, job creation, export growth etc. we are nowhere near to china...and we must stop comparing ourselves to china...an economy of 8 trillion growing at 7% is doing far far better than econony of 2 trillion growing at 7.5%.



While I generally agree there are some points I would like to clarify...

1) India always was a slow and steady economy (perhaps in a bad way) and it needed a "kick in the backside" in 1991 to jumpstart our real growth. We are today where China was in early 2000s. 

2) Unlike China, we have a domestic consumption and service based economy which is more viable and sustainable than the Chinese growth model over a long term. That is why when globally, economic activity is moving down, look at China and its declining growth rate. Same as Brazil which might even see recession .... same in Russia. No wonder India is the only BRIC standing.

3) Its simple really, in turmoil and turbulent times, if India can post 7.5 % growth, imagine what will happen with GST/ Land Bill/ NO policy paralysis (BJP with majority in RS) and a global recovery . We can easily post 10 % + growth rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

heisenberg said:


> gdp growth numbers are misleading..unless we surpass china in mining, factory output, job creation, export growth etc. we are nowhere near to china...and we must stop comparing ourselves to china...an economy of 8 trillion growing at 7% is doing far far better than econony of 2 trillion growing at 7.5%.


you see thats the difference between an optimist and a pessimist. If China thought in this way, they would have never gone near to USA. Come out of this idiotic thinking.

Second, its comparision to the current years GDP growth. I'm confident that India will do a stunning job in closing the gap with China. Provided Modi remains in power till 2025.



Echo_419 said:


> That's below our potential, let's hope that by 2019 we are growing by double digits


We will

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

CorporateAffairs said:


> Yes, they have.
> 
> India all set to grow at 7.5%, leave China behind
> India will grow at 7.5%, faster than China: IMF - IBNLive



Remove Shri Real Pm and get 9-10%

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

magudi said:


> Remove Shri Real Pm and get 9-10%


Couldnt get your point. You mean get back the fake Indian (Italian) govt in India?


----------



## magudi

CorporateAffairs said:


> Provided Modi remains in power till 2025.



With current 'Team Modi' we arent getting anywhere .No use him staying till 2025 or 2050 if he isn't willing to make amends to his team



> But if Rajiv Kumar is right in estimating that the* new land law will hold up most projects for four years, then Modi’s goose is cooked. The economy will continue to flail. Come the next election, his fancy promises of jobs for all will sound about as convincing as a tired Sonia Gandhi speech penned by Jairam Ramesh.*




Why Land Acquisition Bill reveals PM Modi as indecisive, happier retreating than an authoritarian - ET Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

CorporateAffairs said:


> Couldnt get your point. You mean get back the fake Indian (Italian) govt in India?


He is talking about Arun Jaitley


----------



## CorporateAffairs

magudi said:


> With current 'Team Modi' we arent getting anywhere .No use him staying till 2025 or 2050 if he isn't willing to make amends to his team
> Why Land Acquisition Bill reveals PM Modi as indecisive, happier retreating than an authoritarian - ET Blogs


What do you think? Changing a system which was corrupted, and full of dynasty bootlickers is an easy job in 1.5 yrs?
Even if LAB is passed in LS, it will be blocked in RS, whats the fun?
last week Nitin Gadkari asked around 150 officers to take VRS and leave office, as they were a stumbling block to his targets in Infrastructure.
It is THE toughest job to change a system which is rotten in 6 decades.



ranjeet said:


> He is talking about Arun Jaitley


I hate AJ, he's worst kind of guy. Always partying around with his media friends.
But Modi has no option. he needs AJ, at least for now. AJ along with Advani could easily sabotage Modi govt. (not kidding).
We need to bear with this AJ guy for some more time.
We, Indians elected and re-elected a govt which worked overtime to keep India under-developed, divided by religions, and and corrupt to the core.
Three terms to Modi is what I;m counting on. Atleast two, if he cannot do anything in two terms, then he can never do anything. My belief.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

CorporateAffairs said:


> Couldnt get your point. You mean get back the fake Indian (Italian) govt in India?



He is hinting about Jaitley. Don't mind him, he is mostly a Hindutvavadi incognito.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Samudra Manthan said:


> He is hinting about Jaitley. Don't mind him, he is mostly a Hindutvavadi incognito.


Check my ans above, Buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> With current 'Team Modi' we arent getting anywhere .No use him staying till 2025 or 2050 if he isn't willing to make amends to his team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Land Acquisition Bill reveals PM Modi as indecisive, happier retreating than an authoritarian - ET Blogs



What about the states making land laws,that's a winner I think.Also I dont know about Jai Italy but smriti needs to go ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

CorporateAffairs said:


> last week Nitin Gadkari asked around 150 officers to take VRS and leave office, as they were a stumbling block to his targets in Infrastructure.



How come we did not discuss this here on PDF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

CorporateAffairs said:


> What do you think? Changing a system which was corrupted, and full of dynasty bootlickers is an easy job in 1.5 yrs?
> Even if LAB is passed in LS, it will be blocked in RS, whats the fun?
> last week Nitin Gadkari asked around 150 officers to take VRS and leave office, as they were a stumbling block to his targets in Infrastructure.
> It is THE toughest job to change a system which is rotten in 6 decades.
> 
> 
> I hate AJ, he's worst kind of guy. Always partying around with his media friends.
> But Modi has no option. he needs AJ, at least for now. AJ along with Advani could easily sabotage Modi govt. (not kidding).
> We need to bear with this AJ guy for some more time.
> We, Indians elected and re-elected a govt which worked overtime to keep India under-developed, divided by religions, and and corrupt to the core.
> Three terms to Modi is what I;m counting on. Atleast two, if he cannot do anything in two terms, then he can never do anything. My belief.




We really need the guy there are hundreds of executive level decisions which he can make



Samudra Manthan said:


> How come we did not discuss this here on PDF?



Same also post the link


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> How come we did not discuss this here on PDF?


It didn't come up in the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

CorporateAffairs said:


> I hate AJ, he's worst kind of guy. Always partying around with his media friends.
> But Modi has no option. he needs AJ, at least for now. AJ along with Advani could easily sabotage Modi govt. (not kidding).
> We need to bear with this AJ guy for some more time.
> We, Indians elected and re-elected a govt which worked overtime to keep India under-developed, divided by religions, and and corrupt to the core.
> Three terms to Modi is what I;m counting on. Atleast two, if he cannot do anything in two terms, then he can never do anything. My belief.



Look I have no problem with AJ partying around with media friends but his handling of the portfolio has been lackluster and its Modi who has to take the hit for it everytime 

Live: Disappointed with investment climate in India under Modi, says German ... - The Hindu - News Informer



Echo_419 said:


> We really need the guy there are hundreds of executive level decisions which he can make



He is taking executive decisions : BCCI's secret meeting: Did Arun Jaitley, Anurag Thakur meet in Mumbai to seal Shashank Manohar's fate as president? | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Judges are running for the hill over NH case. 
2nd HC judge recuses self from National Herald case

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> It didn't come up in the media.



Damn!! BJP should start supporting the few nascent Hindutva sites by at least keeping them informed instead of trying to get the secular media around.



ranjeet said:


> Judges are running for the hill over NH case.
> 2nd HC judge recuses self from National Herald case



Shows the pitiable calibre of our judges and justice system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Echo_419 said:


> We really need the guy there are hundreds of executive level decisions which he can make. Same also post the link


Remember ABV? He never came back after 2004. That shouldn't repeat.



magudi said:


> Look I have no problem with AJ partying around with media friends but his handling of the portfolio has been lackluster and its Modi who has to take the hit for it everytime
> 
> Live: Disappointed with investment climate in India under Modi, says German ... - The Hindu - News Informer



For god sake, dont quote from that dynasty news paper. BTW, its hilarious to see that rubbuish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress MLA arrested for his alleged role in Varanasi violence | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Judges are running for the hill over NH case.
> 2nd HC judge recuses self from National Herald case


Goes to show that there is merit in this case...& all those Delhi based Judges are feeling the heat...& torn between two loyalties, professional & personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Here's what fire ants do when caught in a flood. They make their own island.

According to those in the know on various news boards, the queen is in the high-ground area, and the white things are egg sacs held on the top so they are somewhat protected from the fish.

There's so much to say about this, but we won't. We'll let you jump in on it: leave your thoughts here about Fire Ant Island.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153049109627312





Just watched this video in Science Channel page of fb, the queen and the eggs reminded me of 'Madam ji' and her family, and Congressis under their feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Supernatural Healing, Evangelist Rambabu "RAMBO" cures breast cancer. 

Hallelujah Brother @mooppan 
Evangelist Rambabu (Rambo)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651097490414895104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651097986173263872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651098424176078848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651098981821362177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651099466859020288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651100259892883456

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> Supernatural Healing, Evangelist Rambabu "RAMBO" cures breast cancer.
> 
> Hallelujah Brother @mooppan
> Evangelist Rambabu (Rambo)


supernatural ok,But not 'un'natural...
He didn't told anyone to behead a 4 year old child or to marry a dog or a frog to cure cancer..haro hara..lol...


----------



## Samudra Manthan

mooppan said:


> supernatural ok,But not 'un'natural...
> He didn't told anyone to behead a 4 year old child or to marry a dog or a frog to cure cancer..haro hara..lol...



They are too busy raping children and sometimes setting them on fire in India. In other parts of the world of course they do more than ask people to behead anyone and everyone.

Andhra Pradesh: Church priest rapes minor girl and sets her ablaze : Cities, News - India Today

Kerala police to reopen TN girl's suicide case after priest's confession on TV show - The Times of India

Priest Arrested: Latest News, Photos, Videos on Priest Arrested - NDTV.COM

Using Witchcraft to Murder and Rape | Henry Center

African Children Denounced As "Witches" By Christian Pastors

Christian zealot beheads teen for practicing witchcraft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> They are too busy raping children and sometimes setting them on fire in India. In other parts of the world of course they do more than ask people to behead anyone and everyone.
> 
> Andhra Pradesh: Church priest rapes minor girl and sets her ablaze : Cities, News - India Today
> 
> Kerala police to reopen TN girl's suicide case after priest's confession on TV show - The Times of India
> 
> Priest Arrested: Latest News, Photos, Videos on Priest Arrested - NDTV.COM
> 
> Using Witchcraft to Murder and Rape | Henry Center
> 
> African Children Denounced As "Witches" By Christian Pastors
> 
> Christian zealot beheads teen for practicing witchcraft


lol...But we are not worshiping those priests as some demi god or god figure like ''Asram bapu''..
Again,Two KANNADIGAS were arrested in Bangalore for rapping a BANIYA girl yesterday,could i make same generalization??(i presume you a Kannadiga)..rape namdu bharatha deshada yalla kadenu nadistha idaare..adikke vond religion mele aaropane maadakk aagodilla..


----------



## Tridibans

Why are people fighting over religion on a Politics thread again?


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> They are too busy raping children and sometimes setting them on fire in India.


lol..says a Kannadiga..Don't you know what you have done in 1991 anti #%¥& riots in Bangalore and Mysore??...sorry,i can't explain that in a forum like this.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

mooppan said:


> lol...But we are not worshiping those priests as some demi god or god figure like ''Asram bapu''..
> Again,Two KANNADIGAS were arrested in Bangalore for rapping a BANIYA girl yesterday,could i make same generalization??(i presume you a Kannadiga)..rape namdu bharatha deshada yalla kadenu nadistha idaare..adikke vond religion mele aaropane maadakk aagodilla..



Who said they dont worship? Did you not see the video of Tamil Christians singing and calling Benedict Papa as their saviour and prophet and messiah? Recently, the Pope beatified Junípero Serra who is a well known mass murderer and genocider of Native Americans.

If rape numbers were to be seen, Christians lead the world in rapes.


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> Supernatural Healing, Evangelist Rambabu "RAMBO" cures breast cancer.
> 
> Hallelujah Brother @mooppan
> Evangelist Rambabu (Rambo)



There are Evangelists who can bring back the dead ( JESUS VOICE:-A boy who was dead come back to life.-Bro.Ani George Ministering--A MUST SEE VIDEO | അറുബാ ഹത്തുരബ കംബറ, സ്‌റ്റേജിലേക്ക് കൊണ്ടു വന്നാട്ടെ.... ബാംബറബ, ഷുക്കാറബ, കബാറ... അമ്മ എത്തിയത് ശവവുമായി... തിരിച്ചു പോയത് ജീവനുള്ള കുഞ്ഞുമായി; രോഗശാന്തി ശുശ്രൂഷയിലെ ഉയിർത്തെഴുന്നേൽപ്പ് വീഡിയോ കാണാം - MarunadanMalayali.com )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Bihar pre-poll survey: BJP has advantage ahead of elections, says lokniti-csds survey | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> Who said they dont worship? Did you not see the video of Tamil Christians singing and calling Benedict Papa as their saviour and prophet and messiah? Recently, the Pope beatified Junípero Serra who is a well known mass murderer and genocider of Native Americans.
> 
> If rape numbers were to be seen, Christians lead the world in rapes.


lol..I am taking about those priests and babas who were indulged in rape,murder crime...
genocide-yeah,i don't need to go back 16-18 th century or some happened somewhere in American or Australian continent..
genocide was happened in your own State Karnataka with the help of then CM Bangarappa government 25 years ago,A government orchestrated genocide with the help of Kannada fanatic groups to kick #%&& from the Bangalore to change the demography of Bangalore city..Bangarappa is regarded as a hero and demi god among Kannada fanatic groups after that,don't you know that??
Rape-may be ,because Christians are more in number just like Hindus lead rapes in India or Muslims in Bangladesh...it doesn't make any sense.w


----------



## ranjeet

ED Registers Case Against Congress Leaders Sonia and Rahul Gandhi -

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samudra Manthan

mooppan said:


> lol..I am taking about those priests and babas who were indulged in rape,murder crime...
> genocide-yeah,i don't need to go back 16-18 th century or some happened somewhere in American or Australian continent..
> genocide was happened in your own State Karnataka with the help of then CM Bangarappa government 25 years ago,A government orchestrated genocide with the help of Kannada fanatic groups to kick #%&& from the Bangalore to change the demography of Bangalore city..Bangarappa is regarded as a hero and demi god among Kannada fanatic groups after that,don't you know that??
> Rape-may be ,because Christians are more in number just like Hindus lead rapes in India or Muslims in Bangladesh...it doesn't make any sense.w



No one regards Bangarappa as demigod. This is the first time I heard of such a ridiculous story. Nor is he religious figure or anything to do with Hinduism, being a Sickular. So how is his tale relevant here?

Considering the amount of cover up the church is involved in Kerala of priests involved in rape, murder, and other frauds and crime, I am surprised at your shameless claim people do not look up at this frauds as holymen. Christians know their pastor, father, holy figures are corrupt and immoral as hell, but still flock to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

BJP needs to win BH and decisively. And UP next year. These will bring the much needed majority in RS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> No one regards Bangarappa as demigod. This is the first time I heard of such a ridiculous story. Nor is he religious figure or anything to do with Hinduism, being a Sickular. So how is his tale relevant here?
> 
> Considering the amount of cover up the church is involved in Kerala of priests involved in rape, murder, and other frauds and crime, I am surprised at your shamelessness to claim people do not look up at this frauds as holymen. Christians know their pastor, father, holy figures are corrupt and immoral as hell, but still flock to them


lol...You talked about genocide,that's why.Hinduism coincides with Kannada fanaticism in Karnataka...Don't lie openly..Its not just bangarappa..Vatal nagaraj heck even your Kannada super star Rajkumar were also involved in that genocide...They all are considered as a heroic figure among Kannadigas like you..We all know what you have done to poor TAMILs living in and around Bangalore and Mysore.. Its not just killing..Hundreds of Tamil women were brutally raped by hooligans like you..and you taking about rapes and murders..lol..


----------



## Jason bourne

ABP news survey bjp win comfortably in bihar 

NDA 42% 
MGB 38%

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

mooppan said:


> lol...You talked about genocide,that's why.Hinduism coincides with Kannada fanaticism in Karnataka...Don't lie openly..Its not just bangarappa..Vatal nagaraj heck even your Kannada super star Rajkumar were also involved in that genocide...They all are considered as a heroic figure among Kannadigas like you..We all know what you have done to poor TAMILs living in and around Bangalore and Mysore.. Its not just killing..Hundreds of Tamil women were brutally raped by hooligans like you..and you taking about rapes and murders..lol..


Idiot, do you ever know the meaning of genocide? For all your chest beating and outraging, Tamils who cry victimhood at the drop of a hat, do not even consider that event anything to mention about.

Here is how it is categorized - anti-Tamil violence.

1991 Anti-Tamil violence of Karnataka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This supposed vicious genocide killed a sum total of 70 people. These many people get killed in Kerala every 6 months in political violence.


----------



## Nilgiri

I think BJP is leaving a few massive cards up their hand closer to actual election date to ensure a comfortable margin.

Keep the updates coming guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> Idiot, do you ever know the meaning of genocide? For all your chest beating and outraging, Tamils who cry victimhood at the drop of a hat, do not even consider that event anything to mention about.
> 
> Here is how it is categorized - anti-Tamil violence.
> 
> 1991 Anti-Tamil violence of Karnataka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This supposed vicious genocide killed a sum total of 70 people. These many people get killed in Kerala every 6 months in political violence.


Yes,Its a genocide. 
you know,Tamils were the majority ethnic group in Bangalore city until 90's..Many Kannadiga groups feared separtism at that time because Tamil majority+Bangalore city is just 40 north of Tamilnadu border hosur..So they feared the chance of adding Bangalore to Tamilnadu..Moreover Tamils are majority in southern parts of chamrajnagara district,K.G.F(kolar district)...
political killing is more or less same in any other part of India


----------



## Bang Galore

mooppan said:


> genocide was happened in your own State Karnataka with the help of then CM Bangarappa government 25 years ago,A government orchestrated genocide with the help of Kannada fanatic groups to kick #%&& from the Bangalore to change the demography of Bangalore city..Bangarappa is regarded as a hero and demi god among Kannada fanatic groups after that,don't you know that??



Err...what* genocide*? How many died? Bangarappa a hero? Demi God?? Change demography?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Samudra Manthan said:


> Idiot, do you ever know the meaning of genocide? For all your chest beating and outraging, Tamils who cry victimhood at the drop of a hat, do not even consider that event anything to mention about.
> 
> Here is how it is categorized - anti-Tamil violence.
> 
> 1991 Anti-Tamil violence of Karnataka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This supposed vicious genocide killed a sum total of 70 people. These many people get killed in Kerala every 6 months in political violence.



That is how he post ...He want to divide us based on caste ,language ,,region ...etc ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Marxist said:


> That is how he post ...He want to divide us based on caste ,language ,,region ...etc ...



I know his tricks. It does not work and his frustration keeps growing, so he comes up with even more ridiculous claims.


----------



## Bang Galore

mooppan said:


> Yes,Its a genocide.
> you know,Tamils were the majority ethnic group in Bangalore city until 90's..Many Kannadiga groups feared separtism at that time because Tamil majority+Bangalore city is just 40 north of Tamilnadu border hosur..So they feared the chance of adding Bangalore to Tamilnadu..Moreover Tamils are majority in southern parts of chamrajnagara district,K.G.F(kolar district)...
> political killing is more or less same in any other part of India




Where the heck do you get these crazy ideas? Bangalore to Tamil Nadu? Never ever heard of it. According to you, the central government & the Kaveri tribunal were also involved with Bangarappa. You are now on fertile imagination territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bangalore has always had a healthy Tamil population, but it was never a majority or anything like that...nothing like the Telugu majority in Madras during pre-independence and for some years after.

These genocide claims are ludicrous...I have many Tamil relatives in Bangalore living safely and happily and well integrated. Why are we calling some dumb riots from decades ago as a genocide?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

Nitish is still very popular..= makes me think what if he had not gone with the RJD & had instead forged an alliance with the Congress,Pappu Yadav & the Left parties thus making the fight for Bihar a 3 way fight.[ Seeing as his biggest obstacle to votes is Lalu & RJD which is hurting him heavily]

THat would make this election a bigger nightmare for pollsters 

But one can see that when it comes to water,jobs,corruption & pubic transpost, NiKu has not done great
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
& as I predicted very high consolidation in favour of BJP from UCs, surprised to see lower figures of consolidation from Muslims & Yadavs for the MGB. The Yadav part is explainable(youth for Modi +Lalu's beef comment). But the muslim part is not.
@magudi If u remember what I told u about the youth votebank

ANother fact:- UCs & Paswans want Nitish out, Yadavs,Kurmis,Koeris & Muslims want him in. The Mahadalits & EBCs are divided.(must be due to Lalu).

Last fact:-
Pro-MGB CM no.s=27+12+2=*41*
Pro-NDA CM nos.=14+5+4+12=*35*

It seems that making it Modi vs Lalu can win this for the BJP seeing how popular Nitish is. Yes they could lose Yadav votes, but playing to the youth can win some back+polarisation from EBCs & Mahadalits towards the BJP could win it for them in the end
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@kaykay SOrry for not tagging you earlier, we would like to hear your analysis seeing that you are from the Hindi belt & are from Bihar/have friends in Bihar(as I remember from the past). Also please post all news related to Bihar on this thread now if you don't mind.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
@Bang Galore - Sorry to irritate you ,sir. But who do you think will win Bihar? & what do you think will be the political future of Bihar depending on which one of the side's will win?

Yours Sincerely,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Nilgiri said:


> Bangalore has always had a healthy Tamil population, but it was never a majority or anything like that...nothing like the Telugu majority in Madras during pre-independence and for some years after.


no,Tamils were no longer a majority group after 1991+ many surrounding Kannada majority areas were added to city...
Better googletthe ''1991 anti Tamil riots in Bangalore''(Wikipedia),than @Samudra Mandhan was posted..



Samudra Manthan said:


> 1991 Anti-Tamil violence of Karnataka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This supposed vicious genocide killed a sum total of 70 people. These many people get killed in Kerala every 6 months in political violence.





Marxist said:


> That is how he post ...He want to divide us based on caste ,language ,,region ...etc ...


lol,,here comes the cheerleader...
Sanghis are free to attack any religion,can post any stuffs about Christianity or islam,and have the authority to divide Indians on religious basis..



Marxist said:


> That is how he post ...He want to divide us based on caste ,language ,,region ...etc ...


lol,,here comes the cheerleader...
Sanghis are free to attack any religion,can post any stuffs about Christianity or islam,and have the authority to divide Indians on religious basis..if you target our religion,be prepare to face the consequences too..i have no regrets..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> no,Tamils were no longer a majority group after 1991+ many surrounding Kannada majority areas were added to city...
> Better googletthe ''1991 anti Tamil riots in Bangalore''(Wikipedia),than @Samudra Mandhan was posted..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol,,here comes the cheerleader...
> Sanghis are free to attack any religion,can post any stuffs about Christianity or islam,and have the authority to divide Indians on religious basis..
> 
> 
> lol,,here comes the cheerleader...
> Sanghis are free to attack any religion,can post any stuffs about Christianity or islam,and have the authority to divide Indians on religious basis..if you target our religion,be prepare to face the consequences too..i have no regrets..



oh Consequence what can you do ? every one here know your intentions and no one takes your posts seriously ...And I have no regrets in targeting the Mlechas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

mooppan said:


> no,Tamils were no longer a majority group after 1991+ many surrounding Kannada majority areas were added to city...
> Better googletthe ''1991 anti Tamil riots in Bangalore''(Wikipedia),than @Samudra Mandhan was posted..



That wiki article just states a line and gives no source. It is very suspicious. If we have some relevant demographic census data before and after 1991, it will be more useful.

In this wiki article for example it says:

Karnataka ethnic groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"In 1991, Tamils constituted the largest ethnolinguistic minority in Bangalore city making up 21.38 percent of population."

i.e they were the largest of the minorities....and somehow this is presented as largest ethnic group in the riots page. 

I am more inclined to believe the latter....at least it gives a percentage figure of 21% which looks to be from somewhere though it needs more digging.

The word genocide should not be used so casually anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Kotak Mahindra bank has done a special report on Bihar, please go through it which I have attached below . Let me quote an excerpt from it:-
@kaykay @Nair saab @Tridibans

*Manifestos & Mantras:-
MGB
The key message from the Grand Alliance is ‘the current CM Nitish Kumar has put in the hard work; Lalu Yadav has provided voice (empowerment) to the people’*. The elder brotheryounger brother combination is communicating this message strongly across the state. It is interesting to note the change in emphasis between the Yadav leaders: we heard *Mr. Pappu Yadav of JAP speaking about how Bihar needs an economic solution of growth and development and not a political solution based on caste; Mr. Lalu Yadav completely reverses the argument in his pitch – he spoke of providing an identity before economic deliverance.*

Depending on who you speak to, this alliance is either a killer combination or will be a super-dud! *It does seem though that there will be effective vote transfer between these two parties. Everybody concedes that for these two politicians this is possibly their last electoral battle if they lose – and hence they will give it their all to win!*
The most critical shot-in-thearm for this coalition has been the discussion on reconsidering reservations, a point readily conceded by the BJP/RSS camp.

*NDA:-
The BJP+ camp touts the advantage of a common government in Delhi and Patna. The BJP has promised a few giveaways if it comes to power – many find this surprising given that its focus was on job-led growth and development rather than handouts*. The BJP team has put significant fire-power into the elections.* Senior union cabinet ministers have been given small specific areas (25-30 assembly constituencies) to work and convert.* The fact that the CM seat is still open for discussion in the alliance also seems to be a motivator among various participants.

The BJP’s campaign bears the mark of its slick national campaign in 2014. From hoardings to press releases, the messaging was timely, consistent and sharp. *The party’s logo appeared in all its communications in contrast to hoardings of the Grand Alliance many of which had no party symbols next to the portraits and slogans. Many voters we spoke to were fuzzy about the symbols of the parties in the Grand Alliance.*


----------



## Nilgiri

From 1991 Census:






A PWC graph from 2001 https://www.pwc.in/assets/pdfs/citizens-perception-on-democratic-capital.pdf:






(It does not take into account the Tamilians in Bangalore born in KA)

From 2001 census w.r.t Bangalore:

*Languages spoken (%)*
(Based on 2001 census)
Kannada - 41.54
Tamil - 18.43
Telugu - 15.47
Urdu - 12.90
Hindi - 3.41
Malayalam - 2.95
Marathi - 2.22
Konkani - 0.71
Others - 3.18

The percentage of Tamilians, kannadigas and the Andhra population in Bangalore - Quora
----

So a few % differences in a dynamically evolving city (and you yourself have said city boundary has been evolving). So much for your claims of genocide.

Even during the riots:

Tamils Are Target of Riots in Southern India - NYTimes.com



> Many Tamils who were attacked appear determined to stay despite the fear and the failure of the police to protect them. The Government has given each displaced family the equivalent of $20 and pledged to rebuild the houses.
> 
> "We have nowhere else to go, and we will live and die here," said one Tamil, M. J. Kannanukl.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## mooppan

Nilgiri said:


> That wiki article just states a line and gives no source. It is very suspicious. If we have some relevant demographic census data before and after 1991, it will be more useful.
> 
> In this wiki article for example it says:
> 
> Karnataka ethnic groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "In 1991, Tamils constituted the largest ethnolinguistic minority in Bangalore city making up 21.38 percent of population."
> 
> i.e they were the largest of the minorities....and somehow this is presented as largest ethnic group in the riots page.
> 
> I am more inclined to believe the latter....at least it gives a percentage figure of 21% which


But we don't know if it taken before or after riots...Even now most of the old Bangalore parts are Tamil majority like halasoor etc...
It was not that difficult to target Tamils, Tamil were majority in city areas and southern parts only,surrounding by a predominantly Kannada population+then Kannada government support...
30-40 Tamils were killed in that incident and many were escaped to neighboring Tamilnadu and Kerala..


----------



## Nilgiri

Since the census was released in 1991, the data would have been taken from the years preceding it since a census is no quick task to accomplish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> oh Consequence what can you do ? every one here know your intentions and no one takes your posts seriously ...And I have no regrets in targeting the Mlechas


lol...This is predominantly a Hindu forum that too sanghis,who have blind hatred for anything non Hindu....i am not a fool to expect flower garlands from you guys...
for divide Hindus,we don't need to do anything...recent happenings in Nepal or the ongoing Dalit killing or raping incidents are classical examples of Hindu unity..lol


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651442785468350464
These people.....



Marxist said:


> View attachment 262973


Awesome! Chrislamism untangled

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

mooppan said:


> Sanghis are free to attack any religion,can post any stuffs about Christianity or islam,and have the authority to divide Indians on religious basis..if you target our religion,be prepare to face the consequences too..i have no regrets..





mooppan said:


> lol...This is predominantly a Hindu forum that too sanghis,who have blind hatred for anything non Hindu....i am not a fool to expect flower garlands from you guys...
> for divide Hindus,we don't need to do anything...recent happenings in Nepal or the ongoing Dalit killing or raping incidents are classical examples of Hindu unity..lol



Unfortunately when you respond in the manner that you have chosen to, you tend to alienate even those who do not belong to the specific category _(assuming that you are aiming at a specific sub category)_ that you are targeting. I see no point in using a broad brush to paint everyone as the same or that we are all out to get you. Unhelpful.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Nilgiri said:


> Since the census was released in 1991, the data would have been taken from the years preceding it since a census is no quick task to accomplish.


below is from Wikipedia.. 
Tamil-speakers are, especially, found in large numbers in and around the city of Bangalore. [4] Until 1991, Tamils formed the single largest ethnic group in Bangalore Urban district. The 1991 census, for the first time, recorded a Kannadiga majority ahead of Tamils in the district. 
....thats because many surrounding Kannada majority areas were incorporated into Bangalore areas..



Bang Galore said:


> Unfortunately when you respond in the manner that you have chosen to, you tend to alienate even those who do not belong to the specific category _(assuming that you are aiming at a specific sub category)_ that you are targeting. I see no point in using a broad brush to paint everyone as the same or that we are all out to get you. Unhelpful.


sorry if i hurt you(i know you are from Karnataka)...I am continuously targeted by Kannada posters like Prajapathi/Samudra manthan ..we Christians are called as traitors,rapists etc...they even abusing st.Thomas Christians of Kerala(my own community)...if they do so,be prepare to face..
I have nothing against Kannada..i think i am the one and only non Kannada in this forum who could speak good Kannada...


----------



## Bang Galore

Darmashkian said:


> - Sorry to irritate you ,sir. But who do you think will win Bihar? & what do you think will be the political future of Bihar depending on which one of the side's will win?
> 
> Yours Sincerely,



No irritation & stop with the sir bit.

My knowledge of the Bihar elections is limited to what I have gleaned from available sources. My own opinion is that there is probably a strong shift away from the so-called "grand combine" and that by the time elections finish, it might no longer be a close contest. The NDA is clearly on the ascendancy though the fact that Nitesh Kumar retains popularity ratings of over 50% is quite unusual.

I have not been too impressed with how the new BJP governments have performed but Bihar will clearly be benefited with the BJP government rather than one with Lalu in it. The JD(U) may be the party that has still some credibility in that alliance but it is a party that is the weaker of the two in reality. Lalu will always get some percentage of his vote bank & will retain their soft corner, JD(U) might well be a shadow of it's former self if they lose this election and they face the risk of complete marginalisation. This is also the BJP's big chance with Modi's popularity at a high. They really need to consolidate any victory fairly quickly & one can only hope that the victory will be by a large margin so as to be immune to blackmail by their partners. Funnily enough, the BJP needs to tread the Nitesh Kumar path of development though they really need to make a much bigger push if Bihar is to have any hope of breaking the shackles. That might well be the Nitesh Kumar legacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@mooppan

This will be my last post to you regarding this subject since I have found the conclusive data from 1981 census:

Link may not work..google "*Bangalore_1990_Chapter3_People" (It is the first result)*

On page 140 of the document (page 21 of the PDF) we see a 1981 census table regarding language spoken in Bangalore.

Whether you go by district or by urban (metro) agglomeration definition, Kannada speakers outnumbers Tamil speaker by about 1 million to 700,000 respectively...out of total population of about 3 million in 1981.

So even in 1981, Tamils were less than a quarter of population and Kannadigas were about a third.

Now there has been more intra-state migration compared to inter-state migration so the figures today stand at more than 40% kannadiga and about 20% Tamil population in Bangalore.

So there is nothing factual about Tamils being a massive majority just before 1991 riots and suddenly dropping because of a "genocide".

If you want to deny all of this and keep spouting your agenda, that is on you....do not expect to be taken seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

mooppan said:


> i think i am the one and only non Kannada in this forum who could speak good Kannada...



Not really....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

mooppan said:


> sorry if i hurt you(i know you are from Karnataka)...I am continuously targeted by Kannada posters like Prajapathi/Samudra manthan ..we Christians are called as traitors,rapists etc...they even abusing st.Thomas Christians of Kerala(my own community)...if they do so,be prepare to face..
> I have nothing against Kannada..i think i am the one and only non Kannada in this forum who could speak good Kannada...



No hurt , this is just a internet forum & you would be better served by not handing over the power to hurt you so easily to the other posters you have issues with. You need to develop a thicker skin, will serve you well, both here & in life. As the Buddha said, you can always refuse the gift of abuse, no compulsion to accept it. Your actions only serve to further alienate you from everyone, not just those you wish to target.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> lol...This is predominantly a Hindu forum that too sanghis,who have blind hatred for anything non Hindu....i am not a fool to expect flower garlands from you guys...
> for divide Hindus,we don't need to do anything...recent happenings in Nepal or the ongoing Dalit killing or raping incidents are classical examples of Hindu unity..lol




Nothing new in Nepal incident ....Dalit killing and rapes are isolated incidents and it will not dent the Hindu unity ...


----------



## mooppan

Bang Galore said:


> Err...what* genocide*? How many died? Bangarappa a hero? Demi God?? Change demography?


Below is from Wikipedia(i can't say all these are true or not,But its the only neutral source we have at present).. On June 25, 1991, the Kaveri Water Tribunal, constituted in 1990, directed the Karnataka state government to release 205 billion ft³ (5.8 km³) of water to Tamil Nadu within a year. Karnataka issued an ordnance to annul the tribunal's award but this was struck down by the Supreme Court of India. The tribunal's award was subsequently gazetted by the Government of India on December 11, 1991.
The very next day, Kannada chaluvalist organisations led by Vatal Nagaraj called for a bandh on December 13 alleging partisan behaviour of the Government of India. [8][9] Their leaders declared
The next day, Kannada chaluvalists allegedly roamed the streets of Bangalore carrying sticks, shouting slogans, beating up Tamil laborers. [9] Tamil businesses, movie theatres and even vehicles with Tamil Nadu license plates were targeted. [8] Soon the riots spread to the Mysore district and other parts of southern Karnataka. [9] Tamil-speaking villagers were driven out and their property confiscated. The arson and killing had a deep psychological effect in the minds of the victims that over two lakh immigrant Tamils moved out of the state within a month. [9][10]
Analysts, meanwhile, consider the violence as a manifestation of the dislike of Tamilians by Kannadigas for the contemptuous attitude nurtured by Tamil migrants for the indigenous Kannada culture and traditions and the economic threat they posed. The award of the Cauvery Water tribunal is believed to have provided the final trigger. [8]
One prominent member of the Karnataka State Legislative Assembly is recorded as having said of Tamil migrants-
“
”
They are aggressive, intolerant, they don't learn anything about Kannadiga history, culture or Kannada language, and they try to dominate us. [8] 
......
What was the sudden reason for riot??...As per official statement 18 Tamils were died..Your own Kannadiga samudra mandhan says 70...Don't say it was just because of some kaveri water sharing...


----------



## Bang Galore

mooppan said:


> Below is from Wikipedia(i can't say all these are true or not,But its the only neutral source we have at present).. On June 25, 1991, the Kaveri Water Tribunal, constituted in 1990, directed the Karnataka state government to release 205 billion ft³ (5.8 km³) of water to Tamil Nadu within a year. Karnataka issued an ordnance to annul the tribunal's award but this was struck down by the Supreme Court of India. The tribunal's award was subsequently gazetted by the Government of India on December 11, 1991.
> The very next day, Kannada chaluvalist organisations led by Vatal Nagaraj called for a bandh on December 13 alleging partisan behaviour of the Government of India. [8][9] Their leaders declared
> The next day, Kannada chaluvalists allegedly roamed the streets of Bangalore carrying sticks, shouting slogans, beating up Tamil laborers. [9] Tamil businesses, movie theatres and even vehicles with Tamil Nadu license plates were targeted. [8] Soon the riots spread to the Mysore district and other parts of southern Karnataka. [9] Tamil-speaking villagers were driven out and their property confiscated. The arson and killing had a deep psychological effect in the minds of the victims that over two lakh immigrant Tamils moved out of the state within a month. [9][10]
> Analysts, meanwhile, consider the violence as a manifestation of the dislike of Tamilians by Kannadigas for the contemptuous attitude nurtured by Tamil migrants for the indigenous Kannada culture and traditions and the economic threat they posed. The award of the Cauvery Water tribunal is believed to have provided the final trigger. [8]
> One prominent member of the Karnataka State Legislative Assembly is recorded as having said of Tamil migrants-
> “
> ”
> They are aggressive, intolerant, they don't learn anything about Kannadiga history, culture or Kannada language, and they try to dominate us. [8]
> ......
> What was the sudden reason for riot??...As per official statement 18 Tamils were died..Your own Kannadiga samudra mandhan says 70...Don't say it was just because of some kaveri water sharing...




...18/70......and that constitutes genocide....?


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Nothing new in Nepal incident ....Dalit killing and rapes are isolated incidents and it will not dent the Hindu unity ...


lol...If any Christian priest or a Muslim man rapes a girl...you guys go generalizing and abusing the whole Christianity and Islam...You guys have no shame in starting threads like these in a Pakistan forum..But any Hindus did the very same it is just some isolated incidents or MMS or missionariy-jihadi propaganda....or if any Christian likes me reply anything about Hindu or Hinduism,we are labeled as traitors or anti nationals by the forum sanghis....
Nepal-It says the Hindu unity...Madhesi Hindus are treated like second class citizen by the pahadi Hindus just because of their immigrant Indian ancestry..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chaddi banyan salesman strikes again..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651675405687001089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651675745861832704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676054172495872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676172745445376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676372771823616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651677176161566720

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mooppan

Bang Galore said:


> ...18/70......and that constitutes genocide....?


What about your take on 1998 vandhama massacre that happened in JK which caused the death of 20 innocent Kashmiri pandits??...if that was termed as ethnic cleansing or genocide,i don't find any difference between the two incidents...
...We do have issues with Tamils in water sharing,some times may go out of hand..But none has been killed so far..


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Bang Galore

mooppan said:


> What about your take on 1998 vandhama massacre that happened in JK which caused the death of 20 innocent Kashmiri pandits??...if that was termed as ethnic cleansing or genocide,i don't find any difference between the two incidents...
> ...We do have issues with Tamils in water sharing,some times may go out of hand..But none has been killed so far..



Should be careful with terminology. 70 does not constitute a number that would be remotely considered genocidal. There was no ethnic cleansing either, with the numbers of Tamils still being a significant number. Any & all riots & killing cannot & should not be supported or excused but it is also important to maintain perspective. There was no genocide even if it remains a terrible incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> chaddi banyan salesman strikes again..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651675405687001089
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651675745861832704
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676054172495872
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676172745445376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676372771823616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651677176161566720





Ye aadmi heya underwear ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> chaddi banyan salesman strikes again..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651675405687001089
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651675745861832704
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676054172495872
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676172745445376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676372771823616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651677176161566720



Nitish kumar ki dhoti utarwa ke rahega yeh .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nitish kumar ki dhoti utarwa ke rahega yeh .


isiliye Nitish aur Lalu usse door rehte hai. Suit boot ki baat karte karte kahi Pappu ke hath unke paijama tak toh na pahunche!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> isiliye Nitish aur Lalu usse door rehte hai. Suit boot ki baat karte karte kahi Pappu ke hath unke paijama tak toh nahi pahunche!


Listen to this sermon from Sri Sri Honesty Maharaj 420 preaching about communal harmony, Saala fm pe har 10 mins mein repeat ho rahi hai Delhi NCR mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Bang Galore said:


> Your actions only serve to further alienate you from everyone, not just those you wish to target.


hahaha..I don't need anything nor have any target to be achieved from this forum...Its just an internet platform..I am just replying or defending,some times it may harsh or go out of hand,But i never mind that nor worry about alienating(i have tons of friend in my real life)...If peoples like lord manvan,who were reported multiple times for using sexual remarks against fellow Indian female poster have high regards in this forum just because of his blind anti Christian image...it says the mentality of the majority of posters here(Atleast those who use to post in this thread)..So how could we expect anything good from the fellow Indian Hindu posters??..They don't have anything good to say about Christians or Muslims in India,always minorities did this did that,traitors,outsiders.sickulars..I was called a mlecha by an Indian poster..So you want me to keep quite in all these thread??..Today all these all happened because 'ranjeet' tagged me unnecessarily in a post,i just replied in the same manner...
finally,i don't expect flower garlands in return..i will continue the very same,have no regrets..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> chaddi banyan salesman strikes again..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651675405687001089
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651675745861832704
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676054172495872
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676172745445376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651676372771823616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651677176161566720





God bless modi india ko bacha liya iss aadmi se.. imagine RaGa as indian PM ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Judges are running for the hill over NH case.
> 2nd HC judge recuses self from National Herald case



They lack the nuts to do it



ranjeet said:


> ED Registers Case Against Congress Leaders Sonia and Rahul Gandhi -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

*Madhavan Nair Pitches for SNDP-BJP, to Facilitate ‘Hindu Unity’*


Very interesting games going on in Kerala. Final frontier of "seculars" set to be broken it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Madhavan Nair for Kerala CM !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

What is popularity like of Madhavan Nair in Kerala?


----------



## IndoCarib

Crops were removed from a large portion of farm land, reportedly for Rahul Gandhi's rally


Crops Destroyed for Rahul Gandhi's Karnataka Rally And a Controversy is Sown

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Madhavan Nair for Kerala CM !!!



Is he any good?


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> What is popularity like of Madhavan Nair in Kerala?




Zero



Echo_419 said:


> Is he any good?



nope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Is he any good?



Better than the current lot...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 263021
> 
> Crops were removed from a large portion of farm land, reportedly for Rahul Gandhi's rally
> 
> 
> Crops Destroyed for Rahul Gandhi's Karnataka Rally And a Controversy is Sown


How poetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

ABP Nelson survey.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Leftists crying is music to my ears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647735485104652289







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651772753809420288






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651790973899419649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651791215805906944

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


>



Burn is real


----------



## magudi

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647735485104652289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651772753809420288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651790973899419649
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651791215805906944











Need more raganathans


----------



## JanjaWeed

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647735485104652289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651772753809420288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651790973899419649
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651791215805906944


that was epic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

'Beef festival' in Kerala college: Disciplinary action on 10 students

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

IndoCarib said:


> 'Beef festival' in Kerala college: Disciplinary action on 10 students



whether or not bjp government has the "indian people's mandate", bjp is being challenged left, right and center by the people who really matter.


----------



## IndoCarib

jamahir said:


> whether or not bjp government has the "indian people's mandate", bjp is being challenged *left*, right and center by the people who really matter.


 
May be 'left' not right and centre 

Since when few SFI activists are people 'who really matter' !? 

Moreover beef ban in other states were first implemented by Congress. So actually unwittingly these goofballs are challenging Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

jamahir said:


> whether or not bjp government has the "indian people's mandate", bjp is being challenged left, right and center by the people who really matter.


that is the way it should be. It should be challenged, every now and then. If that is not the case, then they will have uncontrolled power. Uncontrolled, unregulated, unchallenged power is the supreme level of corruption.


----------



## jamahir

IndoCarib said:


> May be 'left' not right and centre



the center too... congress spokepersons on at least the hindi news channel panel discussions are being more vocal again against bjp.



IndoCarib said:


> Since when few SFI activists are people 'who really matter' !?



well, after all it is movements like sfi and aidwa that keep the criticism/dissent/questioning/correction flag flying.



nForce said:


> that is the way it should be. It should be challenged, every now and then. If that is not the case, then they will have uncontrolled power. Uncontrolled, unregulated, unchallenged power is the supreme level of corruption.



Nayantara Sahgal to return her Sahitya Akademi Award - The Hindu


----------



## IndoCarib

jamahir said:


> *the center too... congress spokepersons on at least the hindi news channel panel discussions are being more vocal again against bjp*.
> 
> 
> 
> well, after all it is movements like sfi and aidwa that keep the criticism/dissent/questioning/correction flag flying.
> 
> 
> 
> Nayantara Sahgal to return her Sahitya Akademi Award - The Hindu


 
Dont you know that beef ban laws are actually Congress's baby. So why are they vocal against BJP ?


----------



## nForce

jamahir said:


> Nayantara Sahgal to return her Sahitya Akademi Award - The Hindu



this is stupidity. I call it stupidity, because I dont rank her in the same level as 'attention seeking' Arundhati Roy. It's a big country, housing a fifth of World's total population. Things happen, not always in our control. It's not idealistic always, you will know, understand and realize when you will be out in the field. It's always easy to pass diktats, sitting cozy in the comfort of our own little world. Well guess what, it's little bigger than that and chaos is the order of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

jamahir said:


> the center too... congress spokepersons on at least the hindi news channel panel discussions are being more vocal again against bjp.
> 
> 
> 
> well, after all it is movements like sfi and aidwa that keep the criticism/dissent/questioning/correction flag flying.
> 
> 
> 
> Nayantara Sahgal to return her Sahitya Akademi Award - The Hindu





Bihar result will change everything dramatically if bjp wins they all fell silent if bjp looses they will be more vocal ...


----------



## saurav

jamahir said:


> the center too... congress spokepersons on at least the hindi news channel panel discussions are being more vocal again against bjp.
> 
> 
> 
> well, after all it is movements like sfi and aidwa that keep the criticism/dissent/questioning/correction flag flying.
> 
> 
> 
> Nayantara Sahgal to return her Sahitya Akademi Award - The Hindu



Talk to Congress's leaders from heartland. They are $hit scared of this beef controversy. This controversy just added 10-12 seats to BJP in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647735485104652289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651772753809420288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651790973899419649
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651791215805906944



WTF 



jamahir said:


> whether or not bjp government has the "indian people's mandate", bjp is being challenged left, right and center by the people who really matter.


Fidel Castro gave a thumbs up to Beef ban 

Cuba bans cow slaughter - timesofindia-economictimes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HimalyanKingdom

I don't understand,
why leftists only target Hindus but never say a word against Islamic belief. Or Mosque constructions, or sharia etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

jamahir said:


> bjp is being challenged left, right and center by the people who really matter.



They keep challenging and losing. Watch them tear each other apart in shame and frustration once Bihar is won by BJP.

I can just visualize Arnab Goswami having a verbal orgasm again on Live TV again and bitter loser comments come from the NDU RJD Scamgress quarters when the level of trouncing becomes apparent again. Its going to be a great day for some popcorn. 



HimalyanKingdom said:


> I don't understand,
> why leftists only target Hindus but never say a word against Islamic belief. Or Mosque constructions, or sharia etc.



Refer to:






Sums it up perfectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

_
By the way, word-of-mouth messages going around Delhi are stating that in a Union Cabinet reshuffle in the near future, a new Defence Minister could be appointed in place of the present one._
Blogger: TRISHUL - Post a Comment


Thoughts? Any credibility to this? Potential candidates?


----------



## Nilgiri

First rumors that Suresh Prabhu gonna be moved to something else and Gadkari taking over Railways as well....and now this.

Lets wait and see and not speculate.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> First rumors that Suresh Prabhu gonna be moved to something else and Gadkari taking over Railways as well....and now this.
> 
> Lets wait and see and not speculate.


Gadkari seems to be doing a fine job with roads, why move him? Roads are a priority area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> Gadkari seems to be doing a fine job with roads, why move him? Roads are a priority area.



Hence why I said they are "rumors". The rumor mill is going at full strength ever since the upcoming reshuffles were leaked/announced. The rumor was that Gadkari wont be "moved"...railways will be added to his existing portfolio....which to me seems too much especially given that Prabhu has been the best railway minister in a very very long time...maybe even best ever.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> .which to me seems too much especially given that Prabhu has been the best railway minister in a very very long time...maybe even best ever.


So why move him?


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> So why move him?



Exactly...why move him. Hence these are rumors...you know how political rumors work....its gossiping.

Lets wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

One thing that I have seen in the last one year of this govt is never to trust rumors. They mostly turn out wrong. This govt has clamped down on most of the information leaks unlike previous govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> 'Beef festival' in Kerala college: Disciplinary action on 10 students



Kerala teacher stands up against beef ban, faces threats from Hindutva groups : FYI, News - India Today

Shameful Sanghi mentality


----------



## Samudra Manthan

New ploy by Sickulars - Pretend they voted for Modi but now regret it in the face of his Naked Fascism.

Only dumbtards are too dumb to even bother covering up their tracks.

I worked for Modi in 2014: Now I regret it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651957728366071808







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651958486235017216










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651965333566193664

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> New ploy by Sicukalars - Pretend they voted for Modi but now regret it in the face of his Naked Fascism.
> 
> Only dumbtards are too dumb to even bother covering up their tracks.
> 
> I worked for Modi in 2014: Now I regret it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651957728366071808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651958486235017216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651965333566193664


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651959359442952193

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Gadkari seems to be doing a fine job with roads, why move him? Roads are a priority area.



Prabhu will be retained in the railways,he is doing a splendid job maybe he will be transfered to Finance Minister


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651996889252888576


----------



## ranjeet

Hindutwa making inroads in Kashmir. 
MLA who hosted beef party thrashed by BJP legislators in J-K House | india | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Hindutwa making inroads in Kashmir.
> MLA who hosted beef party thrashed by BJP legislators in J-K House | india | Hindustan Times



Nice


----------



## JanjaWeed

[


Samudra Manthan said:


> New ploy by Sickulars - Pretend they voted for Modi but now regret it in the face of his Naked Fascism.
> 
> Only dumbtards are too dumb to even bother covering up their tracks.
> 
> I worked for Modi in 2014: Now I regret it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651957728366071808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651958486235017216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651965333566193664


hahahaha.. what a dimwit!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SUDIP

Watching NAMO rally in samastipur,munger and vegusaraya at 4.30 am sitting in Chicago.
Could be a massive turning point in Bihar polls 
All the rallies IMO are even bigger than Loksabha 2014.
Damm sure its again gonna be a land sweep in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

SUDIP said:


> Watching NAMO rally in samastipur,munger and vegusaraya at 4.30 am sitting in Chicago.
> Could be a massive turning point in Bihar polls
> All the rallies IMO are even bigger than Loksabha 2014.
> Damm sure its again gonna be a land sweep in Bihar.


he has 4 rallies lined up tomorrow. He got Lalu jumping up and down with his "beef" and "shaitaan" statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652020445898641408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652019243374907392

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652048295716605952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652053408669523968

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652020445898641408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652019243374907392


secular den is under threat..... no wonder they are all going mad as insecurity is creeping in from Kashmir to Kerala. Loha garam hai maar do hathoda!



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652048295716605952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652053408669523968


Why Zero loss Sibal trying to buy time? I thought there's no merit to this case.. he might as well get this over & done with.. & put Gandhis out of their misery!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652020445898641408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652019243374907392



A Bhramin was forced to support Beef fest and slaughtering of cows,Secularism in kerala is taking new heights

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bang Galore

CNN-IBN & Axis Bihar pre-poll survey live blog: JDU-RJD-Congress will win 137 seats, NDA will be limited to 95 seats - IBNLive



Bihar polls: Pre-poll survey predicts 119 seats for NDA - Firstpost


ABP News-Nielsen Final Opinion Poll: NDA May Lead in Bihar -


NDA slightly ahead of grand alliance in Bihar photofinish, says India TV-CVoter pre-poll survey


----------



## Sky lord

So basically the election results are going to be a complete surprise.


----------



## kurup

What is the total number of seats in bihar ???


----------



## ranjeet

kurup said:


> What is the total number of seats in bihar ???


243

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makaramarma

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652020445898641408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652019243374907392



From the same "seculars" who promote "beef party" 

KCYM calls for boycotting Agnes of God - The Hindu

The Kerala Christian Youth Movement (KCYM) of the Latin Archdiocese of Trivandrum, has called for a boycott of the play _Agnes of God_ which it said mocks at the Christian community.

A pressnote issued here today said the Union Home Ministry should act against such plays which shows in a poor light the priests of the Catholic church..................
In a secular country such as India such tendencies must be opposed, the KCYM said. in the pressnote

*...The move by ‘evil forces’ to destroy the communal harmony in the coun*try............


‘Agnes of God’: Play facing ban threat opens to cheers, applause in Mumbai | The Indian Express

...the *Catholic Secular Forum (CSF) *and *Catholic Bishops’ Conference of India (CBCI)* had been seeking to ban the production, saying it’s a “misrepresentation” of Christian beliefs..........


Church Religions Fanatics ....... Right wing "fringe" elements ...... send them "pink chaddis"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652128787052675072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652153925659856896

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vsdave2302

saurav said:


> *Madhavan Nair Pitches for SNDP-BJP, to Facilitate ‘Hindu Unity’*
> 
> 
> Very interesting games going on in Kerala. Final frontier of "seculars" set to be broken it seems.




This true. Today when I show bihari people eating onion with some snacks in dry field, It really hurt me . When I compare with gujarat where i live, You literally won't find any poor. Even the so called poor lives a much better life here. Everybody live in Pakka Makan, their boys go to school and they eat much better food. People has sufficient income and not only they can live easily , all of those so called poor has a potential to save few hundred rupees every month. 

Once I went to a restaurant. One boy and his mother were selling baloons. people show them and they bought excellent food from Hotel and pestry for them and gave them along with lots of money.


----------



## Fireurimagination

I had a friend in Bihar who says it's neck to neck in Bihar, young people support Modi and oldies support Nitesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

WTF? Sounds like all these poll agencies & TV channels have reached an agreement after they got it wrong last year in National elections.. & every state elections after that. Looks like they came out with a ploy where every channel will differ from other...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hardik Patel had staged his own abduction, government tells HC - The Times of India

This guy turned out to be real chalu cheez.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Hardik Patel had staged his own abduction, government tells HC - The Times of India
> 
> This guy turned out to be real chalu cheez.


Kejriwal ka chela hai ... nautanki toh khoon mein hi hai iske 



JanjaWeed said:


> Hardik Patel had staged his own abduction, government tells HC - The Times of India
> 
> This guy turned out to be real chalu cheez.


I heard BJP spokeswoman Sanju Verma rocked the news hour debate today on Ghulam Ali. She was trending on twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal ka chela hai ... nautanki toh khoon mein hi hai iske


Wasn't he suppose to campaign in Bihar for Nitish Kumar along with his guru? Lagta hai hawa ke rukh pehchan liya guru aur chele dono!



ranjeet said:


> I heard BJP spokeswoman Sanju Verma rocked the news hour debate today on Ghulam Ali. She was trending on twitter.


Did she? Don't watch that show anymore. Will try & watch that segment.


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Wasn't he suppose to campaign in Bihar for Nitish Kumar along with his guru? Lagta hai hawa ke rukh pehchan liya guru aur chele dono!
> 
> 
> Did she? Don't watch that show anymore. Will try & watch that segment.


I don't watch it anymore hence missed out on it, heard she took congress to the cleaners and had Arnab begging for a chance to speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Lokniti-CSDS stands by Bihar pre-poll survey, says NDA is ‘definitely ahead of the Grand Alliance’ | The Indian Express
The statement that “almost half of lower OBCs support the NDA” does not mean that the other half is with the Grand Alliance - See more at: Lokniti-CSDS stands by Bihar pre-poll survey, says NDA is ‘definitely ahead of the Grand Alliance’ | The Indian Express

*This is in response to Shivam Vij’s article on the Lokniti-CSDS pre-poll survey in Bihar (IE, 7Oct. 2015) and his surmise that we have “drawn the wrong conclusion” from our survey data.* While anyone is free to interpret the published data and draw their own conclusions from it (and we could well be wrong), we would like to clarify that if we take Bihar as a whole, the NDA was definitely ahead of the Grand Alliance by four percentage points as per the survey data and at the time of the survey. - See more at: Lokniti-CSDS stands by Bihar pre-poll survey, says NDA is ‘definitely ahead of the Grand Alliance’ | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Now Modi is responsible for bank frauds that actually have nothing to do with Aadhar cards.

Aadhaar turning a trump card for online fraudsters - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Makaramarma said:


> From the same "seculars" who promote "beef party"
> 
> 
> 
> Church Religions Fanatics ....... Right wing "fringe" elements ...... send them "pink chaddis"


Says an ''innocent'' who just killed a Muslim for eating beef...
anyway,care to explain..Did you meant church are promoting beef festivals in Kerala.??..lol..A principal of CMS college,kottayam a Christian was attacked by SFI groups when he tried to stop beef festival in the college compound..Even the bishop of CSI church Kerala chapter strongly condemned the move of beef festivals in Kerala..better get your facts right..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> Hardik Patel had staged his own abduction, government tells HC - The Times of India
> 
> This guy turned out to be real chalu cheez.




13th ko hamare city me aane vala he ek patidar friend hi organizer he The thing is all neutral patidar removed their support from hardik now only hardcore congressi supporting him my frnd which I said organising his rally never voted for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> Says an ''innocent'' who just killed a Muslim for eating beef...
> anyway,care to explain..Did you meant church are promoting beef festivals in Kerala.??..lol..A principal of CMS college,kottayam a Christian was attacked by SFI groups when he tried to stop beef festival in the college compound..Even the bishop of CSI church Kerala chapter strongly condemned the move of beef festivals in Kerala..better get your facts right..



First get the vatican to apologize for Goa Inquisition and then come and talk about atrocities committed by others.

--------------------------- 

Missionaries of Charity consider itself above Indian law. 

Women and Child Development Minister Maneka Gandhi said Thursday that the homes do not want to “come under a uniform secular agenda”

Single-parent norm hurts our conscience, so no adoptions, says Missionaries of Charity | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Rain Man said:


> Now Modi is responsible for bank frauds that actually have nothing to do with Aadhar cards.
> 
> Aadhaar turning a trump card for online fraudsters - The Times of India



MSM


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> First get the vatican to apologize for Goa Inquisition and then come and talk about atrocities committed by others.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Missionaries of Charity consider itself above Indian law.
> 
> Women and Child Development Minister Maneka Gandhi said Thursday that the homes do not want to “come under a uniform secular agenda”
> 
> Single-parent norm hurts our conscience, so no adoptions, says Missionaries of Charity | The Indian Express


sorry,i am an Indian citizen,not Vatican...
Did your tribe ever apologized for the 1984 riots in haryana??..
above Indian law-so killing a Muslim,that too father of an Indian airforce personal is WITHIN Indian law??..wait a minute,It was mutton,not gaumatha(forensic report is just out)...


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> sorry,i am an Indian citizen,not Vatican...
> Did your tribe ever apologized for the 1984 riots in haryana??..
> above Indian law-so killing a Muslim,that too father of an Indian airforce personal is WITHIN Indian law??..wait a minute,It was mutton,not gaumatha(forensic report is just out)...


I am sorry that Benedict Papa anthem got me confused about where the loyalty lies. 
What you know about my tribe and their role in 1984 riots? 
Law will take care of the murderers but that won't stop you from whining now would it? You are forcing Hindus in Kerala to support beef just like Portuguese force feed beef to hindus during inquisition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> Says an ''innocent'' who just killed a Muslim for eating beef...
> anyway,care to explain..Did you meant church are promoting beef festivals in Kerala.??..lol..A principal of CMS college,kottayam a Christian was attacked by SFI groups when he tried to stop beef festival in the college compound..Even the bishop of CSI church Kerala chapter strongly condemned the move of beef festivals in Kerala..better get your facts right..



I am fairly certain Makaramarma did not kill any Muslim for eating beef 

Consider you are a proven anti-national cheer leader for China, you have lost any moral authority to comment on India matters. Now shooo Xtian right wing fanatic... go wear the pink chaddi.


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> I am sorry that Benedict Papa anthem got me confused about where the loyalty lies.
> What you know about my tribe and their role in 1984 riots?
> Law will take care of the murderers but that won't stop you from whining now would it? You are forcing Hindus in Kerala to support beef just like Portuguese force feed beef to hindus during inquisition.


Lol..I can sense your frustrations...
A big blow to sanghi terrorists who used the term '"beef story'"' to justify the murder of an innocent Muslim man...so It seems more like a well planned incident..


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> Lol..I can sense your frustrations...
> A big blow to sanghi terrorists who used the term '"beef story'"' to justify the murder of an innocent Muslim man...so It seems more like a well planned incident..


Yeah I wish I could share the Memo.


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> I am fairly certain Makaramarma did not kill any Muslim for eating beef
> 
> Consider you are a proven anti-national cheer leader for China, you have lost any moral authority to comment on India matters. Now shooo Xtian right wing fanatic... go wear the pink chaddi.


But you made false allegation..
Christian fanatics??..better than being called a sexual pr%%t anytime any where..You were probably the only INDIAN poster,who were reported multiple times for passing sexual comments in this forum,that too against a fellow Indian female poster...and now you preaching about morals//lol.


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> But you made false allegation..
> Christian fanatics??


So did the Church and that old Nun in Kolkata, You guys used a 76 years old Nun's rape to peddle your hatred for hindus. Shame on people like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> So did the Church and that old Nun in Kolkata, You guys used a 76 years old Nun's rape to peddle your hatred for hindus. Shame on people like you.


So did the sangh parivar...You guys used the 'cow''(hindu god) to justify the murder and to ignite hatred against Muslim..


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> So did the sangh parivar...You guys used the 'cow''(hindu god) to justify the murder and to ignite hatred against Muslim..


You used an Old Nun, she believed in everything she was asked to but what she got in the end? She was used like a tool to please paymaster aboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> But you made false allegation..
> Christian fanatics??..better than being called a sexual pr%%t anytime any where..You were probably the only INDIAN poster,who were reported multiple times for passing sexual comments in this forum,that too against a fellow Indian female poster...and now you preaching about morals//lol.



Christian fanatics are also sexual perverts ........... nun, priests, choir boys, rape, murder ..the whole 9 yards. preaching morals to your kind is a waste of time ........hence ..shoooooo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

It's a must watch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651242159929212928






Lease is over. Land must be taken back

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## mooppan

Prajapati said:


> Christian fanatics are also sexual perverts ........... nun, priests, choir boys, rape, murder ..the whole 9 yards. preaching morals to your kind is a waste of time ........hence ..shoooooo.


may be,But personally what worries me more in that post when i saw an Indian female member(who use to post in this very thread) thanked your nasty sexual comments.....


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651242159929212928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lease is over. Land must be taken back



Nice let's hope every single inch is taken back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Nice let's hope every single inch is taken back



Evil Hindu Modi govt. grabbing church land from innocent poverty stricken Christians !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

mooppan said:


> may be,But personally what worries me more in that post when i saw an Indian female member(who use to post in this very thread) thanked your nasty sexual comments.....



You are nobody to talk. You threatened to kill me in one of your posts, remember asshole?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> You are nobody to talk. You threatened to kill me in one of your posts, remember asshole?


so calling words like asshole is good ??leave it...You did the very same threatening and even worse against Indian Bengali and Sikh members under your former pseudonym like Indrani,madhu greenleaf,saheli,dargon ball etc etc..Did you forget those days??..Threatening is common here in this forum,but passing weird sexual comments??..


----------



## Samudra Manthan

mooppan said:


> so calling words like asshole is good ??leave it...You did the very same threatening and even worse against Indian Bengali and Sikh members under your former pseudonym like Indrani,madhu greenleaf,saheli,dargon ball etc etc..Did you forget those days??..Threatening is common here in this forum,but passing weird sexual comments??..



I do not remember threatening to kill anyone here though yes I have mentioned there would be endless supply of people to take down the likes of Abotani. Manvan has not made any sexual passes at Levina for that matter either though yes he has humiliated her when she has shilled out on him to Pakistanis. So yo think threatening people is far less serious than humiliating them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Ak ne pahela Achha kaam kiya .


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> It's a must watch



omg....PRiyanka ki halat buri ho gayi..... lol she lied about her MBA ?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> It's a must watch




Thank god no Sambit Patra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

#Make_in_India

Gionee plans to transform India into an export hub | Business Standard News


*Gionee plans to transform India into an export hub*
*Company expects to sell 6 million handsets this year*
Arnab Dutta | New Delhi October 9, 2015 Last Updated at 00:29 IST

*Chinese mobile handset company Gionee, which entered India in 2013, is planning to make the country an export hub for South Asia and Africa.*

The company will start manufacturing in India by February 2016.* It is setting up a manufacturing unit with a Rs 300 crore investment.*

“*Our facility will be ready by February. The unit will be able to meet all our requirements in India*,” said Arvind R Vohra, chief executive officer and managing director of Gionee India.

“*India is a prospective manufacturing hub for markets in South Asia and Africa once our requirements are met here,*” he added.

Gionee sold four million handsets in the country in 2014 and expects to sell six million handsets this year.

According to William Lu, president, Gionee India, is a strategic market for the company. “We were not present online. We are now partnering Snapdeal to offer our premium product, the E8,” he said.

“We have 32,000 channel partners in India but one cannot stay out of the online space. We did not go online because we were waiting for the right product,” Vohra added.

“It is a great addition to our smartphone offerings. We hope our customers will be excited about the choices we are bringing them just before the festival season,” said Kunal Bahl, co-founder and chief executive officer of Snapdeal

@Zebra Nice to see you unbanned after a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> @SarthakGanguly
> Need your help to edit a wikipedia link.
> 
> 
> edit:
> wth!
> why were you banned???


https://defence.pk/posts/7713950/
Shamain had a sentence with this term 'basic instinct' meaning Indians have some basic instinct etc. I posted the poster of the film. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
True story.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> https://defence.pk/posts/7713950/
> Shamain had a sentence with this term 'basic instinct' meaning Indians have some basic instinct etc. I posted the poster of the film.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> True story.


I don't know what was it that you posted because it shows me this...


*******
Off topic:
Are you still trying for Germany??


----------



## SarthakGanguly

levina said:


> Off topic:
> Are you still trying for Germany??


Yes, Webby deleted that post it seems. Reason was 'Other Reasons'. Anyway...

Not now. I just enrolled in MTech in Bombay. After 2 years, maybe... Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not now. I just enrolled in MTech in Bombay. After 2 years, maybe... Why?


Bcoz it has finally "dawned" on me. Lol
Choro...


----------



## Prajapati

mooppan said:


> may be,But personally what worries me more in that post when i saw an Indian female member(who use to post in this very thread) thanked your nasty sexual comments.....



If it worries you that is your problem. I don't give a fcuk and I am not your shrink .....hence ...........shooo.


----------



## Diggy

Darmashkian said:


> #Make_in_India
> 
> Gionee plans to transform India into an export hub | Business Standard News
> 
> 
> *Gionee plans to transform India into an export hub*
> *Company expects to sell 6 million handsets this year*
> Arnab Dutta | New Delhi October 9, 2015 Last Updated at 00:29 IST
> 
> *Chinese mobile handset company Gionee, which entered India in 2013, is planning to make the country an export hub for South Asia and Africa.*
> 
> The company will start manufacturing in India by February 2016.* It is setting up a manufacturing unit with a Rs 300 crore investment.*
> 
> “*Our facility will be ready by February. The unit will be able to meet all our requirements in India*,” said Arvind R Vohra, chief executive officer and managing director of Gionee India.
> 
> “*India is a prospective manufacturing hub for markets in South Asia and Africa once our requirements are met here,*” he added.
> 
> Gionee sold four million handsets in the country in 2014 and expects to sell six million handsets this year.
> 
> According to William Lu, president, Gionee India, is a strategic market for the company. “We were not present online. We are now partnering Snapdeal to offer our premium product, the E8,” he said.
> 
> “We have 32,000 channel partners in India but one cannot stay out of the online space. We did not go online because we were waiting for the right product,” Vohra added.
> 
> “It is a great addition to our smartphone offerings. We hope our customers will be excited about the choices we are bringing them just before the festival season,” said Kunal Bahl, co-founder and chief executive officer of Snapdeal
> 
> @Zebra Nice to see you unbanned after a long time.




happy to be back mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Hahahaha.... few days back Rahul Gandhi said in one of his rallies...

" Modiji *suit* pehente hai. Hum *suit *nahi pehente. Hum garib hai *suit *nahi khareed sakte. Garib *suit* nahi pehente.... hum safed kapde pehente hai.... Modiji safed kapde nahi pehente... wo *suit* pehente hai.... humko *suit *me kabhi dekha hai.... hum *suit *nahi pehente.... *suit* Modiji pehente hai...."

I mean WTF..... Vote maang raha hai ki suit bech raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> It's a must watch


just finished watching it. that was brutal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Forbes India Magazine - Modi fits in the class of Barack Obama and JF Kennedy: Martin Sorrell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Forbes India Magazine - Modi fits in the class of Barack Obama and JF Kennedy: Martin Sorrell


What? Does Obama fits in the class of Kennedy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Tridibans said:


> Hahahaha.... few days back Rahul Gandhi said in one of his rallies...
> 
> " Modiji *suit* pehente hai. Hum *suit *nahi pehente. Hum garib hai *suit *nahi khareed sakte. Garib *suit* nahi pehente.... hum safed kapde pehente hai.... Modiji safed kapde nahi pehente... wo *suit* pehente hai.... humko *suit *me kabhi dekha hai.... hum *suit *nahi pehente.... *suit* Modiji pehente hai...."
> 
> I mean WTF..... Vote maang raha hai ki suit bech raha hai


LOL, video ?


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> just finished watching it. that was brutal



Police should book the person for rape

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi Running the Country From Prime Minister's Office: Rahul

bit.ly/1Zls1AS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> omg....PRiyanka ki halat buri ho gayi..... lol she lied about her MBA ?!?


for a while her bio read .. wife of IItian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Modi Running the Country From Prime Minister's Office: Rahul
> 
> bit.ly/1Zls1AS


Blimey...how dare Modi run the country from PM's office instead of 10 Janpath?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> Blimey...how dare Modi run the country from PM's office instead of 10 Janpath?


Narendra Modi-led BJP alliance has 4% lead over Nitish-Lalu in votes: Poll - The Economic Times

In spite of secular outcry...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Narendra Modi-led BJP alliance has 4% lead over Nitish-Lalu in votes: Poll - The Economic Times
> 
> In spite of secular outcry...


Only yesterday IBN & India Today gave decisive edge to MGB. Don't know what to make out of these opinion polls. Each one of them seems to be coming from different planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> Only yesterday IBN & India Today gave decisive edge to MGB. Don't know what to make out of these opinion polls. Each one of them seems to be coming from different planet.


Both are close. That's the point actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Both are close. That's the point actually.


That's what they said about Delhi elections too...but that ended up a damp squib.


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> Manvan has not made any


naavella nodida post adu..nimage sariyaagi kannu kaansodillanta ansatte..innu anthavaranna sapportu maadi nimm hesaranna haal maada bedi..avana jothe geletana bittbidi..sariyalavanu..



Samudra Manthan said:


> So yo think threatening people is far less serious than humiliating them?


sumne thamashege helidru..nimm manassige novu aadre dayavittu nannanna kshamisbidi..
thank you...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Now, Kerala Writer Sara Joseph To Return Sahitya Akademi Award - NDTV

Look at this nautanki now. She was fine with all those political murders by the leftists & stuff like banning mid day meal to diprive poor kids, chop the hands of teachers for hurting religious sentiments & all that kinda crap under the secular / liberal administration both in her state & the centre. 
Talk about behti Ganga mai haat dhona..this one fits the bill perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## saurav

SarthakGanguly said:


> Narendra Modi-led BJP alliance has 4% lead over Nitish-Lalu in votes: Poll - The Economic Times
> 
> *In spite of secular outcry.*..



This 4% is because of that outcry. otherwise it was 1-2% lead over MGB.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Now, Kerala Writer Sara Joseph To Return Sahitya Akademi Award - NDTV
> 
> Look at this nautanki now. She was fine with all those political murders by the leftists & stuff like banning mid day meal to diprive poor kids, chop the hands of teachers for hurting religious sentiments & all that kinda crap under the secular / liberal administration both in her state & the centre.
> Talk about behti Ganga mai haat dhona..this one fits the bill perfect.


So those who are not returning the award support the rise of Hindu right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

In Major U-Turn, Stalin Says DMK a Party of Hindus -The New Indian Express

@micky


Dravidan gharwapsi complete

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> In Major U-Turn, Stalin Says DMK a Party of Hindus -The New Indian Express
> 
> @micky
> 
> 
> Dravidan gharwapsi complete


----------



## Android

Being from a poor backward caste family & having received an ordinary education has made Narendra Modi the most hated man among India's 'intellectuals'.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

Android said:


> Being from a poor backward caste family & having received an ordinary education has made Narendra Modi the most hated man among India's 'intellectuals'.




A pagan deserves to be hated

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Android said:


> Being from a poor backward caste family & having received an ordinary education has made Narendra Modi the most hated man among India's 'intellectuals'.







magudi said:


> A pagan deserves to be hated



Amen to that brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652823460373241856Expectation 






Reality

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> So those who are not returning the award support the rise of Hindu right?


Well..I won't be surprised if that's going to be the talking point by Barkha & Arnab next time around. Nation wants to know why the rest are still holding on to their awards?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Arvind Kejriwal sets a new benchmark for transparency and accountability: sacks himself | The UnReal Times


*Arvind Kejriwal sets a new benchmark for transparency and accountability: sacks himself*


Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal has sent shock waves down the political system of India with his recent press conference in the capital city. *The AAP supremo has done what no other Indian politician, or for that matter anyone else, has even contemplated in the history of politics: he has sacked himself!!*

He opened the press conference with the dramatic lines, “I_* am here before you to sack myself from the Chief Ministership of Delhi.*_” He went on to explain to the shocked audience that this move comes in view of his silence in the cases of Somanth Bharti and Jitendra Tomar. *He felt that his soft approach in the above cases as well as his stunning silence when the founding members of the AAP like Prashant Bhushan and Yogedra Yadav were unceremoniously booted out left him with no option but to sack himself.*

Before the audience could recover, *Kejriwal went on to set another shinning example of transparency by holding an impromptu referendum for the selection of a new CM. *The AAP chief continued with his renowned line of speedy methods of governance by announcing the results of the referendum within minutes of his announcement.* He went on to accept the verdict of the audience with characteristic grace and humility. Arvind Kejriwal will be sworn in as the people’s CM in a low-key ceremony at the Ram Leela grounds on Sunday.*

AAP leader and erudite writer, The Ashutosh, who was present at the venue, was overcome with emotion when he lauded the sacrifice made by his leader, “T*his is a superhuman effort possible only for a charismatic and prodigious leader of the stature of Arvind. His clean conscience did not allow him to continue in office after all these allegations. (editor: obviously edited for spelling, grammar)*”

The Ashutosh then collected himself in time to unleash an onslaught on the Prime Minister with this: “I challenge the Modee to follow Arvind’s lead and sack himself for his massive failure in governance and tarnished image on the international scene.”

BJP was quick to call this episode an act of drama by a nautanki party and the Congress party condemned this spectacle, as they do not believe in corruption being any reason for such uproar.

Raghav Chaddha of AAP countered by saying, “*Kejriwal exemplifies the three statutes of the Aam Aadmi Party – Probity, Transparency and Propriety. Probity by sacking himself, transparence by holding a referendum and propriety by bowing down to the wishes of the people.”*

*Arvind Kejriwal later tweeted, “@arvindkejriwal I am proud of you.”


HAHAHA 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> That's what they said about Delhi elections too...but that ended up a damp squib.


BJP may lose. It is equally probable. I will accept that the hardline approach is failing in the Hindutva belt. Which would invariably call for a softening of the stance. We should always be open to learning lessons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Centre to eliminate role of NGOs in mid-day meal scheme in rural areas - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Baroda express ...starting from 1st january

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 263865
> View attachment 263864
> View attachment 263863
> View attachment 263862
> 
> 
> 
> Baroda express ...starting from 1st january




Except for the last pic, I don't think the other pics are right?

The second last one is definitely a bus, and the others are the "Anubhuti" coach protoype.



JanjaWeed said:


> Now, Kerala Writer Sara Joseph To Return Sahitya Akademi Award - NDTV
> 
> Look at this nautanki now. She was fine with all those political murders by the leftists & stuff like banning mid day meal to diprive poor kids, chop the hands of teachers for hurting religious sentiments & all that kinda crap under the secular / liberal administration both in her state & the centre.
> Talk about behti Ganga mai haat dhona..this one fits the bill perfect.



Look how they conviniently forget to mention that she is also a member of AAP.

Infact contested in 2014 Lok Sabga election on an AAP ticket from Thrissur.

Sarah Joseph(AAP):Constituency- THRISSUR(KERALA) - Affidavit Information of Candidate:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Roybot said:


> Infact contested in 2014 Lok Sabga election on an AAP ticket from Thrissur.



She got a sum total of some 23 or 26 votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prajapati

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP may lose. It is equally probable. I will accept that the hardline approach is failing in the Hindutva belt. Which would invariably call for a softening of the stance. We should always be open to learning lessons.



Hindu consolidation has to happen despite CASTE Politics. You have to blow both hot and cold there.


----------



## Roybot

Samudra Manthan said:


> She got a sum total of some 23 or 26 votes.



Nope,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Roybot said:


> Nope,
> 
> View attachment 263881



Okay, my bad, someone quoted that in a tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Bihar: Anatomy Of A Momentum Election | Swarajya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Samudra Manthan said:


> She got a sum total of some 23 or 26 votes.





Roybot said:


> Nope,
> 
> View attachment 263881


She still lost her deposit right? Goes to show...even her own constituents don't take her seriously...what the heck. I didn't even know who she was till this morning... & now she is famous..


----------



## Samudra Manthan

JanjaWeed said:


> She still lost her deposit right? Goes to show...even her own constituents don't take her seriously...what the heck. I didn't even know who she was till this morning... & now she is famous..



Famous only to be pilloried here on. She could have meekly made a dignified exit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SURYA-1

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652823460373241856Expectation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality



That too even after throttling the bandwidth of their 2G and 3G services. Most of the hardware infra used earlier for 2G and 3G are being used for new 4G.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Centre to eliminate role of NGOs in mid-day meal scheme in rural areas - The Economic Times



There are many good NGOs to


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 263865
> View attachment 263864
> View attachment 263863
> View attachment 263862
> 
> 
> 
> Baroda express ...starting from 1st january


Yeh kya cheez hai..train? Them seating & overhead area looks like an aircraft interior!



Samudra Manthan said:


> Famous only to be pilloried here on. She could have meekly made a dignified exit.


Dignified & and an AAP member? Sounds a bit oxymoronic. 



magudi said:


> Centre to eliminate role of NGOs in mid-day meal scheme in rural areas - The Economic Times


How about eliminating the role of NGOs in every public instititution? If they feel that charitable...they can take part in swachh Bharat abhiyan & start cleaning up slums & build some toilets. That would be more meaningful contribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Ok is it just me or many of you here also face issues comprehending most of joe shearer posts with so many fancy words or out of the world references.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dray

@SarthakGanguly Page 9 onward.....

How Bias in Text books fuels division in Pakistani society



Jacob Martin said:


> the great researcher is also a holocaust denier, btw



Which thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Rain Man said:


> @SarthakGanguly Page 9 onward.....
> 
> How Bias in Text books fuels division in Pakistani society
> 
> 
> 
> Which thread?


Hehe. Honestly, I am not much interested in that country. I had my hands full with putting two VHP guys(*) in jail. Along with my studies.  Yeah... think about it... 

***They still got away though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jacob Martin

Rain Man said:


> @SarthakGanguly Page 9 onward.....
> 
> How Bias in Text books fuels division in Pakistani society
> 
> 
> 
> Which thread?



Answering that will blow my cover. Long time back actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP may lose. It is equally probable. I will accept that the hardline approach is failing in the Hindutva belt. Which would invariably call for a softening of the stance. We should always be open to learning lessons.


They are using UP tactic in Bihar. This would have worked perfectly well in UP elections. Bihar is bit mellow & intellectually progressive compared to other Bimaru states. Approach should have been bit more rational with mild touch of caste politics instead of in your face & extreme right wing rhetoric.
But still I have hopes. Unlike in Delhi where BJP was dealing with an unknown & unfamiliar adversary, Bihar is quite different. You are dealing with known suspects like Lalu & Nitish. Things could still work in BJPs favour at the end.

Btw.. @SarthakGanguly whats your take on that Engineer Rasheed & his beef party episode?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> Btw.. @SarthakGanguly whats your take on that Engineer Rasheed & his beef party episode?


Pandits are all going gaga. 

Hundreds of cows have lost their lives - even those who never touched beef before had it just to rub salt to (perceived) Hindu wounds.

It's expected. Expect one having pork in the JnK assembly. Or drawing some cartoons! The matter is overblown.


----------



## Kaniska

So..who is winning in Bihar friends..?? Any input from the ground??


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Pandits are all going gaga.
> 
> Hundreds of cows have lost their lives - even those who never touched beef before had it just to rub salt to (perceived) Hindu wounds.
> 
> It's expected. Expect one having pork in the JnK assembly. Or drawing some cartoons! The matter is overblown.


Worry for poor pigs right now. A big brunch with sausage & bacon could be a huge hit among meat eaters. Every piece of rump steak would be met with a pork joint! Looks like days of Pandits running away from a confrontation in Kashmir is long gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SURYA-1

Android said:


> Ok is it just me or many of you here also face issues comprehending most of joe shearer posts with so many fancy words or out of the world references.



Leftists many of whom I have known are absurd only like that.



Kaniska said:


> So..who is winning in Bihar friends..?? Any input from the ground??



It's not going to be cakewalk for BJP like Haryana, Jharkhand or Maharastra. Neither it's Delhi like scenario. It seems to be real close.Touch and go . BJP will have to work for every vote diligently.



Echo_419 said:


> There are many good NGOs to



Akshay Patra is one such example of superb NGO.


----------



## ranjeet

Ever since their foreign funding stopped, missionary schools are cheating kids out of their lunch money.

The parentwas also allegedly told that he should not admit his child in a Christian school if they wanted to follow Hindu traditions. -See more at: 

Punishment or plunder? Chennai schools fines child Rs. 500 for sporting mehendi | The News Minute


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653138746141872128

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prajapati

ranjeet said:


> Ever since their foreign funding stopped, missionary schools are cheating kids out of their lunch money.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653138746141872128



Kids are not allowed to deck up for school. My daughters school is pretty clear about the no Mehandi rule. Besides a fine is far better than beating them or scrubbing their hands with stone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Bihar polls trigger a 35% jump in online applications for RSS - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

Yeh lo ji...  

*Crops Destroyed, Farmer’s Land Seized For Rahul Gandhi’s Karnataka Rally*





Disclaimer : We do not own and do not claim to own all the images appearing on our website/ Facebook page. The images belong to their respective owners, who have copyright over them. The images are taken from various different sources. If you feel that any image violates your copyright, please write to911@staging.thelogicalindian.com to have it taken down.
News Source: Deccan chronicle | Image Source: ste.india, ibtimes

A crop area nearly the size of three football fields was cleared before the harvest just for Rahul Gandhi’s rally scheduled on Saturday. The crop was maize and belonged to a farmer, Neelappa Hirebidari of Gudagur village in Ranibennur taluk in Karnataka and has been destroyed, near a village in Ranibennur in central Karnataka.

*The Congress claims that the farmer had willingly cut his crop because he is a supporter. However, according to a report in Deccan chronicle:The villagers are hesitant to express their anger fearing a backlash from Congress workers as these villages comes under Gudagur Gram Panchayat, the native village of the Congress legislator. “Half of the crop has dried up in my farmland owing to failure of the monsoon, causing around Rs 40,000 loss. I had hopes of minimizing the loss by delaying the harvesting by one month as some maize corn has not become ripe. But, I have to sacrifice the crop as Congress leaders have chosen my farmland as venue for the convention on October 10. Therefore, officials have started clearing the field by removing the crop as a large number of Congress workers are expected to participate. This has compounded my woes with officials refusing to pay any compensation”, farmer Neelappa Hirebidari said.*

*The farmers also alleged that they were not paid a single rupee as compensation.*

The biggest irony is that for the past few months, Rahul Gandhi has been trying to be the poster boy for farmers’ cause and the rally is supposed to address the farmers’ concerns. Our politicians have always been good with words, not with action. The treatment that is being meted out to our farmers shows the apathy of both politicians and the public. We hope action is initiated against the people who are involved and at the same time, the farmers who are fearing backlash from these politicians are given security.

Crops Destroyed, Farmer's Land Seized For Rahul Gandhi's Karnataka Rally

One more.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Rain Man said:


> Yeh lo ji...
> 
> *Crops Destroyed, Farmer’s Land Seized For Rahul Gandhi’s Karnataka Rally*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer : We do not own and do not claim to own all the images appearing on our website/ Facebook page. The images belong to their respective owners, who have copyright over them. The images are taken from various different sources. If you feel that any image violates your copyright, please write to911@staging.thelogicalindian.com to have it taken down.
> News Source: Deccan chronicle | Image Source: ste.india, ibtimes
> 
> A crop area nearly the size of three football fields was cleared before the harvest just for Rahul Gandhi’s rally scheduled on Saturday. The crop was maize and belonged to a farmer, Neelappa Hirebidari of Gudagur village in Ranibennur taluk in Karnataka and has been destroyed, near a village in Ranibennur in central Karnataka.
> 
> *The Congress claims that the farmer had willingly cut his crop because he is a supporter. However, according to a report in Deccan chronicle:The villagers are hesitant to express their anger fearing a backlash from Congress workers as these villages comes under Gudagur Gram Panchayat, the native village of the Congress legislator. “Half of the crop has dried up in my farmland owing to failure of the monsoon, causing around Rs 40,000 loss. I had hopes of minimizing the loss by delaying the harvesting by one month as some maize corn has not become ripe. But, I have to sacrifice the crop as Congress leaders have chosen my farmland as venue for the convention on October 10. Therefore, officials have started clearing the field by removing the crop as a large number of Congress workers are expected to participate. This has compounded my woes with officials refusing to pay any compensation”, farmer Neelappa Hirebidari said.*
> 
> *The farmers also alleged that they were not paid a single rupee as compensation.*
> 
> The biggest irony is that for the past few months, Rahul Gandhi has been trying to be the poster boy for farmers’ cause and the rally is supposed to address the farmers’ concerns. Our politicians have always been good with words, not with action. The treatment that is being meted out to our farmers shows the apathy of both politicians and the public. We hope action is initiated against the people who are involved and at the same time, the farmers who are fearing backlash from these politicians are given security.
> 
> Crops Destroyed, Farmer's Land Seized For Rahul Gandhi's Karnataka Rally
> 
> One more.




by the way - Missionaries of Charity Gets Mamata Banerjee's Support on Stopping Adoption Homes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653174428113612800

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

magudi said:


> by the way - Missionaries of Charity Gets Mamata Banerjee's Support on Stopping Adoption Homes
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653174428113612800



She just said: "We fully support Missionaries of Charity and Sister Prema in their decision to opt out of the adoption programme. They have a right to do so". I haven't watched what she said, but this sounds like she just ignored it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> by the way - Missionaries of Charity Gets Mamata Banerjee's Support on Stopping Adoption Homes
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653174428113612800



Just when I thought she was couldn't go any low


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652788299216490496

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

lavenge lavenge said:


> Guys!!
> 
> IS there a website, forum ,or Twitter, or what's app group where you people discuss Bihar election like you do on this thread.
> 
> I seriously want to leave this forum in view of pathetic action of moderators here (pretty much every Indian on this forum is banned), but do not want to lose on daily update on election.



Just follow a lot of active right wing twitter handles and they will keep you updated on Bihar elections. There is never ending stream of information there.



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652788299216490496


That pretty much sums up the liberal Indian's position on Indian culture. Hindus gave the world Kamasutra, so sex is the only thing worth talking about Indian civilization. Everything else is mythology, superstition, ritualism, and gobbledegook.


----------



## magudi

Samudra Manthan said:


> \
> 
> That pretty much sums up the liberal Indian's position on Indian culture. Hindus gave the world Kamasutra, so sex is the only thing worth talking about Indian civilization. Everything else is mythology, superstition, ritualism, and gobbledegook.



Are you @Prajapati ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

magudi said:


> Are you @Prajapati ?



No.


----------



## ranjeet

Sahgal’s protest stems from hatred for Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Sahgal’s protest stems from hatred for Modi



Nobody hates Modi its Hindutva and his tacit approval of it that people hate

The problem with RW is lack of properly nurtured talent pool

A prjapati vs Joe shearer on pdf looks eerily similar to a clueless motor mouth Sambit Patra vs an erudite articulate Cong spokie with graceful linguistic skills (Manish/sanjay jha/MSY) on TV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Sahgal’s protest stems from hatred for Modi



Too mild in his criticisms. In fact seems to approve of all obnoxious mendacious attitudes that supposedly is part and parcel of being creative geniuses.



magudi said:


> A prjapati vs Joe shearer on pdf looks eerily similar to a clueless motor mouth Sambit Patra vs an erudite articulate Cong spokie with graceful linguistic skills (Manish/sanjay jha/MSY) on TV



Only when wearing a Sickular hat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Marxist said:


> *Suresh Gopi proposes the idea of 'Nair Bank'*
> 
> *Suresh Gopi proposes the idea of 'Nair Bank' - Kerala - News
> 
> *
> @Nair saab @nair @kurup @levina @SrNair and others....A plot against Sukumaran nair ?


I think so .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

magudi said:


> Nobody hates Modi its Hindutva and his tacit approval of it that people hate
> 
> The problem with RW is lack of properly nurtured talent pool
> 
> A prjapati vs Joe shearer on pdf looks eerily similar to a clueless motor mouth Sambit Patra vs an erudite articulate Cong spokie with graceful linguistic skills (Manish/sanjay jha/MSY) on TV



Your last part maybe true as long as your spectrum is confined to English media. Offcourse convent educated congies born with silver spoon any day will be more eloquent in English than most RWers risen from ground up. But that doesn't correlates to talent. Had that been the case Narendra Modi won't have won and Congis full of eloquent english speakers reduced to 44.

The problem is there is a pathological hatred of Narendra Modi. You can't brush it away. And if you don't see it then you have your eyes closed. You can start with Mani Shankar Aiyar and then there is a long list. "How can a backward chai bechnewala become PM of this country. The post that is reserved for the lineage of Nehru Khandan". The convent educated filling up the the english media just can't digest the fact that someone outside their coterie can even dream of becoming PM let alone become one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

SrNair said:


> I think so .


How is our plot against ''vellapalli natesan''??..
Thankz for taking a person like bellapalli with your BJP...
heard next Kerala local body election will be a sweep for us Chrislamist,sickular group..


----------



## Star Wars

Congress spokesperson on Times now is worse than the BJP spokes person

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Shiv Sena not to disrupt ex Pak Foreign Minister Kasuri's book launch if he pays tribute to Indian martyrs | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

mooppan said:


> How is our plot against ''vellapalli natesan''??..
> Thankz for taking a person like bellapalli with your BJP...
> heard next Kerala local body election will be a sweep for us Chrislamist,sickular group..



BJP aim was to break the CPM vote base .So far they achieved that .Vellapalli Natesan will create his own party and Ezhavas that support him will chose others except CPM .During 2014 election NDA got only 31 % of votes rest 69 % goes to the so called sickularist according to you.Now you know the real reason for that was the unwanted attack against Modi because his Hindu background and also development politics.Of Course Indians prefer secularism but if you push too much a certain community for unnecessary reasons then people will begin to think otherwise .
Recent event is the Dadri Lynching case .UP is a gem for such stupidity because of their illleterate people.Eveyone blame Modi and BJP but didnt say any word about Akhilesh and deteroiting law and order situation in UP under his govt . Some people from Kerala got high pressure .We know there is a hell difference between UP and Kerala.But people and media necessarily targeted entire Hindus ,BJP and RSS for the stupidity of some people.A man killed his 6 year old girl because she forgot to cover her head .Even in Kerala , a whatsapp divorce also took place .But noone ,not even your Chrislamist didnt say any word about that .Kerala Medias and liberal writers dont have any time to spend on it .That women lost her entire life ,properties and education.But they have audacity to debate some reckless action of some morons in North India.

Even liberal Hindus are watching all of this .And it is began to pass a certain threshold that can unite entire Hindus regardless of there difference.
If my calculation is right BJP will sweep Bihar elections due to the same obvious reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> How is our plot against ''vellapalli natesan''??..
> Thankz for taking a person like bellapalli with your BJP...
> heard next Kerala local body election will be a sweep for us Chrislamist,sickular group..



Failed miserably ,no one in ezhava community took these allegations seriously ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Failed miserably ,no one in ezhava community took these allegations seriously ...


lol...What about Shivagiri madom and Gokulams dharma paripalana vedi??..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> lol...What about Shivagiri madom and Gokulams dharma paripalana vedi??..



No political impact Gopalettan and other disgruntled SNDP members formed Dharama vedi is too small compared to the SNDP ,And Shivagiri madom is close with BJP central leadership

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

mooppan said:


> lol...What about Shivagiri madom and Gokulams dharma paripalana vedi??..



Each of them have their own fair share in SNDP .But Vellapalli has a good support of a certain section.And if want he will earn others support with liquor and money.CPM would be the victim of these movements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

SrNair said:


> BJP aim was to break the CPM vote base .So far they achieved that .Vellapalli Natesan will create his own party and Ezhavas that support him will chose others except CPM .During 2014 election NDA got only 31 % of votes rest 69 % goes to the so called sickularist according to you.Now you know the real reason for that was the unwanted attack against Modi because his Hindu background and also development politics.Of Course Indians prefer secularism but if you push too much a certain community for unnecessary reasons then people will begin to think otherwise .
> Recent event is the Dadri Lynching case .UP is a gem for such stupidity because of their illleterate people.Eveyone blame Modi and BJP but didnt say any word about Akhilesh and deteroiting law and order situation in UP under his govt . Some people from Kerala got high pressure .We know there is a hell difference between UP and Kerala.But people and media necessarily targeted entire Hindus ,BJP and RSS for the stupidity of some people.A man killed his 6 year old girl because she forgot to cover her head .Even in Kerala , a whatsapp divorce also took place .But noone ,not even your Chrislamist didnt say any word about that .Kerala Medias and liberal writers dont have any time to spend on it .That women lost her entire life ,properties and education.But they have audacity to debate some reckless action of some morons in North India.
> 
> Even liberal Hindus are watching all of this .And it is began to pass a certain threshold that can unite entire Hindus regardless of there difference.
> If my calculation is right BJP will sweep Bihar elections due to the same obvious reason.


But Kerala is not Bihar..We have 46%(official) strong vote base..Its like a fixed deposit..Any splitting in CPM indirectly benefits us,Its hard to think that all Eezhavas will vote for BJP-SNDP after hearing bellapalli..may younger-some mid generation.+ still some Eezhavas groups like gokulam gopalan is with CPM fold...


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Sahgal’s protest stems from hatred for Modi



Deserves a thread of it's own or at least as a counter post in some of the many Shahitya Akadmi threads opened by closet Islamist malcontents .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

mooppan said:


> But Kerala is not Bihar..We have 46%(official) strong vote base..Its like a fixed deposit..Any splitting in CPM indirectly benefits us,Its hard to think that all Eezhavas will vote for BJP-SNDP after hearing bellapalli..may younger-some mid generation.+ still some Eezhavas groups like gokulam gopalan is with CPM fold...



Its been around 59 years after the creation of Kerala state.So far CPM and Congress ruled 5 after 5 .But if BJP is able to break in to that game then it would be a significant game changer.
You ant blame others for that .You should blame yourself .
Majority of Ezhavas are under SNDP and Shivagiri .Gopalan cant do nothing about it.When push come to shove even liberal began to think for their own benefit.BJP dont need to win a seat in this election .Increase in vote percentage would be worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> And Shivagiri madom is close with BJP central leadership


They may be small,But they have money,even more than bellapalli family,eg-gokulam..
may be..But what i heard in a new discussion that gokulam group is the main support of Shivagiri madom..S.M may be in good terms with BJP central leadership,not with bellapalli..


----------



## sankranti

Samudra Manthan said:


> Only when wearing a Sickular hat.



Din't quite understand what that meant. I find comparison to sambit patra very offensive 

Did you think the same ?


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> But Kerala is not Bihar..We have 46%(official) strong vote base..Its like a fixed deposit..Any splitting in CPM indirectly benefits us,Its hard to think that all Eezhavas will vote for BJP-SNDP after hearing bellapalli..may younger-some mid generation.+ still some Eezhavas groups like gokulam gopalan is with CPM fold...



This so called 46% is majority in 50 seats ,But the Hindus are majority in 90 seats ...If a Consolidation of majority votes happen then your rule is over
And split of Minority votes are not far away Kanthapuram sunni's are on the verge of forming a political party ,Samastha group of sunni's are moving to left front ....Jamat islami's Welfare party ,SDPI are also growing ...



mooppan said:


> They may be small,But they have money,even more than bellapalli family,eg-gokulam..
> may be..But what i heard in a new discussion that gokulam group is the main support of Shivagiri madom..S.M may be in good terms with BJP central leadership,not with bellapalli..



Nothing new in the conflict between the SNDP union and Mutt ,it started from the beginning of SNDP and it will continue ...Despite having money and power he lost to Vellapalli's panel so he is not a big threat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

magudi said:


> Nobody hates Modi its Hindutva and his tacit approval of it that people hate
> 
> The problem with RW is lack of properly nurtured talent pool
> 
> A prjapati vs Joe shearer on pdf looks eerily similar to a clueless motor mouth Sambit Patra vs an erudite articulate Cong spokie with graceful linguistic skills (Manish/sanjay jha/MSY) on TV



Modi is the very embodiment of RSS and Hindutva.

But I am going to do you a favour. Joe shearer is prowling around like a wounded snake trying to regain ground and I am going to leave you all to his mercy.

Last I saw was you meekly agreeing to him. So let me see you take him on for a change  ............ no doubt you will do better than me. I will be watching. Let me watch what IIM vs IIM looks like. 

@Joe Shearer dinner is served.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

SrNair said:


> Its been around 59 years after the creation of Kerala state.So far CPM and Congress ruled 5 after 5 .But if BJP is able to break in to that game then it would be a significant game changer.
> You ant blame others for that .You should blame yourself .
> Majority of Ezhavas are under SNDP and Shivagiri .Gopalan cant do nothing about it.When push come to shove even liberal began to think for their own benefit.BJP dont need to win a seat in this election .Increase in vote percentage would be worth.


Shivagiri madom is against bellapalli..
Why should we want to blame ourselves??...Its you for voting parties like CPM,CPI for all these years and got screwed at last...
BJP can't rule Kerala without the support of us(Christians or Muslims)...and if BJP/Sangaparivar has leaders like kumanam,sasikala etc. in Kerala,i don't think a favorable move from us...You are digging your own grave..


----------



## SwAggeR

In last two pages I see Five pink members, PDF mods seems to be on mission to make this forum Shanghi free.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> This so called 46% is majority in 50 seats ,But the Hindus are majority in 90 seats ...If a Consolidation of majority votes happen then your rule is over


its not true actually...so 8% makes a 40 seats difference??..May Hindus are the major religious group in those 90 seats..But if you combine the populations of Muslims and Christians,it may surpass the Hindu population..for eg-Hindus in Ernakulam district-14 lakhs,Christians-12 lakhs,Muslims-4 lakhs..yes,Hindus are majority there,But if you combine both Muslims and Christians??


----------



## sankranti

SwAggeR said:


> In last two pages I see Five pink members, PDF mods seems to be on mission to make this forum Shanghi free.



....aided by some very worthy Indian members. Which is why I have invited the wolf to dine with the Sheep


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> its not true actually...so 8% makes a 40 seats difference??..May Hindus are the major religious group in those 90 seats..But if you combine the populations of Muslims and Christians,it may surpass the Hindu population..for eg-Hindus in Ernakulam district-14 lakhs,Christians-12 lakhs,Muslims-4 lakhs..yes,Hindus are majority there,But if you combine both Muslims and Christians??



it is not about the percentage ,there are around 88 lakh muslims in kerala of that nearly 25 lakh live in malapuram district and malapuram have only 14 assembly seats including one seat reserved for SC...minorities are ghettoized in some seats while Hindus are spread on all seats in a ...instead of taking district wise numbers take assembly wise numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

sankranti said:


> ....aided by some very worthy Indian members. Which is why I have invited the wolf to dine with the Sheep



That's not fair. 

Anyway Sheep would be maimed or may be it will choose altogether sheepishly to shy away from dinning with wolf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

sankranti said:


> ....aided by some very worthy Indian members. Which is why I have invited the wolf to dine with the Sheep


Shameful. So many differences amongst us that even enemies seems closer than your own brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> .If a Consolidation of majority votes happen then your rule is over
> And split of Minority votes are not far away Kanthapuram sunni's are on the verge of forming a political party ,Samastha group of sunni's are moving to left front ....Jamat islami's Welfare party ,SDPI are also growing ...


haha..We will rule Kerala for EVER(mark my word)..We are that much confidant...BJP could get a maximum of 50 seats(that too after 2-3 generations)..
what sunni??..Their strongholds are predominant Muslim areas of Malappuram..left or right.winner is a Muslim..you can brag 3rd position there after UDF and LDF..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> haha..We will rule Kerala for EVER(mark my word)..We are that much confidant...BJP could get a maximum of 50 seats(that too after 2-3 generations)..
> what sunni??..Their strongholds are predominant Muslim areas of Malappuram..left or right.winner is a Muslim..you can brag 3rd position there after UDF and LDF..



No one in kerala can rule with x'ian muslim vote alone ...if miorities can form a govt then why IUMl and Keerala congress is acting as junior partners ?

your political knowledge is pathetic and its waste of time to argue with you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sankranti

SwAggeR said:


> That's not fair.
> 
> Anyway Sheep would be maimed or may be it will choose altogether sheepishly to shy away from dinning with wolf.



LOL........... I already know how its all going to play out. But members who boast about intellect and eloquence must be provided a fair chance to demonstrate it. 



indiatester said:


> Shameful. So many differences amongst us that even enemies seems closer than your own brother.



........ these are "seculars" who have found brother hood with enemies for a mutually beneficial arrangement. Joe Sheres, Lavina, Nair, planet warrior are the few names that come to mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> it is not about the percentage ,there are around 88 lakh muslims in kerala of that nearly 25 lakh live in malapuram district and malapuram have only 14 assembly seats including one seat reserved for SC...minorities are ghettoized in some seats while Hindus are spread on all seats in a ...instead of taking district wise numbers take assembly wise numbers


Well,But its same for Hindus,though not that much like Muslims..In my own district Alappuzha which has 8-9 seats has 76% Hindu population(20%-C,4%-M),look Hindus are predominant here..If we combine Muslims and Christians we become majority in Kottayam,Ernakulam,Idukki,Wayanad??,Thrissur??? district..


----------



## Samudra Manthan

sankranti said:


> Din't quite understand what that meant. I find comparison to sambit patra very offensive
> 
> Did you think the same ?



No, I don't think the same. I don't watch TV at all, just some news clips posted by folks on twitter or PDF. So I have just watched Sambit Patra speak a few times and have not seen what is so offensive about him. In fact he sparkles with native wit. On the other hand I just cannot stand Mani Shankar Aiyer or Manish Tiwari or Sanjay Jha, not impressed by their language skills at all. For that matter, even Indian convent educated, however, articulate are not very graceful in their linguistic skills and speak in a monotone with hardly any normal speech intonation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CRDXvbWUsAApuNA.jpg:small

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

sankranti said:


> Modi is the very embodiment of RSS and Hindutva.
> 
> But I am going to do you a favour. Joe shearer is prowling around like a wounded snake trying to regain ground and I am going to leave you all to his mercy.
> 
> Last I saw was you meekly agreeing to him. So let me see you take him on for a change  ............ no doubt you will do better than me. I will be watching. Let me watch what IIM vs IIM looks like.
> 
> @Joe Shearer dinner is served.



I am still of the opinion that you @Prajapati and @Samudra Manthan are one and the same  That post was to provoke you but @Samudra Manthan didn't take the bait so I may be wrong after all


----------



## SrNair

mooppan said:


> Shivagiri madom is against bellapalli..
> Why should we want to blame ourselves??...Its you for voting parties like CPM,CPI for all these years and got screwed at last...
> BJP can't rule Kerala without the support of us(Christians or Muslims)...and if BJP/Sangaparivar has leaders like kumanam,sasikala etc. in Kerala,i don't think a favorable move from us...You are digging your own grave..



Nope .And I am not a communist .I would like a defeat of CPM this time .
If BJP manage to increase their vote share and if that cause the return of same Congress ,then we can say that is a milestone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> I am still of the opinion that you @Prajapati and @Samudra Manthan are one and the same  That post was to provoke you but @Samudra Manthan didn't take the bait so I may be wrong after all


I disagree @Prajapati & @sankranti & @manavan @Moksha... etc may be the same..

But @Samudra Manthan is different, I have seen this one debating strongly with @Prajapati on a few issues, though I agree that they are on the same spectrum on many issues especially on those related to BJP,Modi & Hindu nationalism.

@SrNair @Marxist @Nair saab 
I disagree with @mooppan when it comes to Christians, I know quite a few Keralite Christians willing to give BJP a chance in Kerala.They are sick of both parties & will vote for BJP depending on it's agenda & manifesto.

They supported Modi for PM too, one guy [whose father is a die-hard Congressman back in Kerala] also campaigned for Modi online!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Well,But its same for Hindus,though not that much like Muslims..In my own district Alappuzha which has 8-9 seats has 76% Hindu population(20%-C,4%-M),look Hindus are predominant here..If we combine Muslims and Christians we become majority in Kottayam,Ernakulam,Idukki,Wayanad??,Thrissur??? district..



X'ians+muslims are not majority in all the seats in those districts ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

magudi said:


> I am still of the opinion that you @Prajapati and @Samudra Manthan are one and the same  That post was to provoke you but @Samudra Manthan didn't take the bait so I may be wrong after all



LOL........... you chickened out real fast. No self confidence ?  

But never the less here is your opportunity to walk the talk. After all both of your claim "IIM" , "brahmin" background, one malllu, one Bong. Made for each other. 

Besides you are not smart enough to lay bait. Too young, too inexperience and too naive. So all the best for the next few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

sankranti said:


> Modi is the very embodiment of RSS and Hindutva.
> 
> But I am going to do you a favour. Joe shearer is prowling around like a wounded snake trying to regain ground and I am going to leave you all to his mercy.
> 
> Last I saw was you meekly agreeing to him. So let me see you take him on for a change  ............ no doubt you will do better than me. I will be watching. Let me watch what IIM vs IIM looks like.
> 
> @Joe Shearer dinner is served.



Man i really thought Joe Shearer unlike pseudo sickularists was truly secular. Thats why despite having difference of opinion i respected him disregarding any insults he has thrown at me and my idealogical brothers. But last night by defending muslims for godhara train burning he showed his true face. Just another anti hindu bigot hiding behind the mask of bloody sickularism. Lost all respect for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mooppan

SrNair said:


> Nope .And I am not a communist .I would like a defeat of CPM this time .
> If BJP manage to increase their vote share and if that cause the return of same Congress ,then we can say that is a milestone.


sorry,I meant Eezhavas like our Marxist guy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Android said:


> Man i really thought Joe Shearer unlike pseudo sickularists was truly secular. Thats why despite having difference of opinion i respected him disregarding any insults he has thrown at me and my idealogical brothers. *But last night by defending muslims for godhara train burning he showed his true face*. Just another anti hindu bigot hiding behind the mask of bloody sickularism. Lost all respect for him.


Link?


----------



## Android

Heard CPM in kerala is organizing beef fest. Hope they made sure it was halal cut otherwise their jihadi brothers would conduct a comrade fest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Android said:


> Man i really thought Joe Shearer unlike pseudo sickularists was truly secular. Thats why despite having difference of opinion i respected him disregarding any insults he has thrown at me and my idealogical brothers. But last night by defending muslims for godhara train burning he showed his true face. Just another anti hindu bigot hiding behind the mask of bloody sickularism. Lost all respect for him.


He was always one!! Read his posts in the past especially the thread in 2012 which was opened by asim aquil on "how TIMES Magazine trying to nominate Murderer Modi as the top 100 People of the world is a global disgrace!!"

After reading that 3 years ago, I realised that this member who is respected by many is definitetely a Left-Liberal!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> I disagree @Prajapati & @sankranti & @manavan @Moksha... etc may be the same..
> 
> But @Samudra Manthan is different, I have seen this one debating strongly with @Prajapati on a few issues, though I agree that they are on the same spectrum on many issues especially on those related to BJP,Modi & Hindu nationalism.



Cool then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> No one in kerala can rule with x'ian muslim vote alone ...if miorities can form a govt then why IUMl and Keerala congress is acting as junior partners ?
> 
> your political knowledge is pathetic and its waste of time to argue with you


oru aaveshathinu vechu kaacheeyathaanappa..
btw-To be honest,I don't like Kerala congress,It only caters the need of super rich achayan groups from pala,kanjirapally,idukki..Thats why they don't have any support from Christians outside those rubber,cardamom belt..I have never voted for Kerala congress or even congress in my life..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Android said:


> Just another anti hindu bigot hiding behind the mask of bloody sickularism. Lost all respect for him.


Exactly. Just another but a far more polished anti Hindu. I had an inkling but his extreme anti Hindu stance truly is damaging (to his cause).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Tridibans said:


> Link?



Hindus, Muslims should fight poverty, not each other: PM Narendra Modi | Page 13

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Darmashkian said:


> I disagree @Prajapati & @sankranti & @manavan @Moksha... etc may be the same..
> 
> But @Samudra Manthan is different, I have seen this one debating strongly with @Prajapati on a few issues, though I agree that they are on the same spectrum on many issues especially on those related to BJP,Modi & Hindu nationalism.
> 
> @SrNair @Marxist @Nair saab
> I disagree with @mooppan when it comes to Christians, I know quite a few Keralite Christians willing to give BJP a chance in Kerala.They are sick of both parties & will vote for BJP depending on it's agenda & manifesto.
> 
> They supported Modi for PM too, one guy [whose father is a die-hard Congressman back in Kerala] also campaigned for Modi online!



Phew!!! Finally someone with intelligence and ability to discriminate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

ranjeet said:


> Well, I am not sure. But a part of me died when I read the news/rumor. Hence the RIP message.


But people says that he has come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

Android said:


> Man i really thought Joe Shearer unlike pseudo sickularists was truly secular. Thats why despite having difference of opinion i respected him disregarding any insults he has thrown at me and my idealogical brothers. But last night by defending muslims for godhara train burning he showed his true face. Just another anti hindu bigot hiding behind the mask of bloody sickularism. Lost all respect for him.



He is indeed "secular" in the way the congress defines it. Anti Hindu with contempt to Hinduism and Indians and India in the Nehruvian mould. 

His entire persona in pdf is designed to earn "respect" which is his currency. So the more respect you give him, the more powerful you make him. His other currency is power which comes from sucking up to the pakistani mods and working their agenda. 

You can never have an honest debate with him. It will always be on his terms i.e with a pen in your hand and a Gun in his.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SwAggeR

Samudra Manthan said:


> No, I don't think the same. I don't watch TV at all, just some news clips posted by folks on twitter or PDF. So I have just watched Sambit Patra speak a few times and have not seen what is so offensive about him. In fact he sparkles with native wit. On the other hand I just cannot stand Mani Shankar Aiyer or Manish Tiwari or Sanjay Jha, not impressed by their language skills at all. For that matter, even Indian convent educated, however, articulate are not very graceful in their linguistic skills and speak in a monotone with hardly any normal speech intonation.



Maniac Shankar and Scoundrel jha along with Doggy vijay are pretty high among the ranks of biggest oxymorons Congress has produced . 

Though I don't find Tiwari that obnoxious.Infact his lack of confidence don't let me take him seriously.It seems that as if he is forced to read from script.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

sankranti said:


> He is indeed "secular" in the way the congress defines it. Anti Hindu with contempt to Hinduism and Indians and India in the Nehruvian mould.
> 
> His entire persona in pdf is designed to earn "respect" which is his currency. So the more respect you give him, the more powerful you make him. His other currency is power which comes from sucking up to the pakistani mods and working their agenda.
> 
> You can never have an honest debate with him. It will always be on his terms i.e with a pen in your hand and a Gun in his.



How are you posting with a Ban ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> oru aaveshathinu vechu kaacheeyathaanappa..
> btw-To be honest,I don't like Kerala congress,It only caters the need of super rich achayan groups from pala,kanjirapally,idukki..Thats why they don't have any support from Christians outside those rubber,cardamom belt..I have never voted for Kerala congress or even congress in my life..



Irijnalakuda seat is an exception to that allegation ...Lonappan Nambadan mash earlier and thomas unniyadan deserves the full credit for that ...
I think Kerala congress politics is on its death bed ,With groups like Highrange protection movement and unhappiness of Farmers will affect them this election ...this panchayat election will be tough for them also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Well with the recent tv shows, one thing is for sure. 

The age old congress narrative of secularism is being challennged everywhere. Except for a few english speaking self declared secular/ liberals shamelessly sprouting their mouths in their respective dynasty owned media houses , (NDTV tops the list), they can't do anything. 

With rise of AIMM and fractured opposition, Congress is down to a few N.E states and the god's own country.

They are all set to lose Himachal/ Uttarakhand when elections do take place there. 

Every prime time show is about communalism/ communalism/ communalism

Hundreds of Muslims are killed every month in Kerala, WB or many other places.... many a times the murdered is a hIndu. Hundreds more cases are committed by Muslim. Why not paint anything remotely related to Muslims as communal?

A muslim dies anywhere... Modi must speak/ He must act/ BJP RSS responsible. 

WTF Hundreds of years have passed where people have rioted against different religions (and mostly always Muslims are there). Even today, from Turkey to Indonesia, From Pakistan to Syria.... muslims have problems everywhere.

Soon Modi will have to answer the international community in UN for these atrocities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Darmashkian said:


> *He was always one!! Read his posts in the past especially the thread in 2012 which was opened by asim aquil on "how TIMES Magazine trying to nominate Murderer Modi as the top 100 People of the world is a global disgrace!!"*
> 
> After reading that 3 years ago, I realised that this member who is respected by many is definitetely a Left-Liberal!!



Take a bow Darmashkian. I generally do not concentrate much on local politics of any state, so tend to ignore your posts on Andhra-Telangana issues, but for an 18 year old, you are far far more perceptive than a whole bunch of sheeple here who tiptoed and courtesied around Joe Sherer blinded by his flowery prose even when the stench of his bigotry could be smelled a mile away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sankranti

Tridibans said:


> How are you posting with a Ban ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Maniac Shankar and Scoundrel jha along with Doggy vijay are pretty high among the ranks of biggest oxymorons Congress has produced .
> 
> Though I don't find Tiwari that obnoxious.*Infact his lack of confidence don't let me take him seriously.It seems that as if he is forced to read from script.*



Two you mentioned, Manishankar Aiyar & Sanjay Jha just ooze jealousy & spite whenever they open their mouth. They have caused maximum damage to congress during national elections than most. Every time they opened their mouth they swung quite a lot of votes in Modi's favour.
Coming back to Manish Tiwari...he is just a chicken. Still remember the time when he went into hiding after calling Anna Hazare corrupt.. & refused to contest his MP seat due to fear of losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Irijnalakuda seat is an exception to that allegation ...Lonappan Nambadan mash earlier and thomas unniyadan deserves the full credit for that ...
> I think Kerala congress politics is on its death bed ,With groups like Highrange protection movement and unhappiness of Farmers will affect them this election ...this panchayat election will be tough for them also


maniyude kaalam kazhiyumbol athu pala kashanamkalaayi chithari therikkum..Pinne keralathille ella kristheeya sabhakalum chernnondu puthiyoru party thudangaan padhdhathi idunnundenaanu kettathu..athu koodi aakumbol jaga poga..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> How are you posting with a Ban ?


There are couple of them here manage to post even after turning pink. crimemaster gogo is the other one! I never had an opportunity to try it!  @ranjeet did you try posting while banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

sankranti said:


> LOL........... you chickened out real fast. No self confidence ?
> 
> But never the less here is your opportunity to walk the talk. After all both of your claim "IIM" , "brahmin" background, one malllu, one Bong. Made for each other.
> 
> Besides you are not smart enough to lay bait. Too young, too inexperience and too naive. So all the best for the next few days.




So why do you think @Joe Shearer is not gracing us with his presence here?


----------



## mooppan

magudi said:


> I am still of the opinion that you @Prajapati and @Samudra Manthan are one and the same  That post was to provoke you but @Samudra Manthan didn't take the bait so I may be wrong after all


have you ever watched the Tamil film "kanchana'' acted by Raghavendra Lawrence??..Watch it once,Will surely clear all your doubts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> maniyude kaalam kazhiyumbol athu pala kashanamkalaayi chithari therikkum..Pinne keralathille ella kristheeya sabhakalum chernnondu puthiyoru party thudangaan padhdhathi idunnundenaanu kettathu..athu koodi aakumbol jaga poga..



Every one has the right to form political outfits ...Last 3 decades was of coalition politics based on ideologies,if things are like this next decades coalition politics will be based on caste and religion ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Two you mentioned, Manishankar Aiyar & Sanjay Jha just ooze jealousy & spite whenever they open their mouth. They have caused maximum damage to congress during national elections than most. Every time they opened their mouth they swung quite a lot of votes in Modi's favour.
> Coming back to Manish Tiwari...he is just a chicken. Still remember the time when he went into hiding after calling Anna Hazare corrupt.. & refused to contest his MP seat due to fear of losing.



Can't differ on anything. Everything you put is true.

Manish doesn't have that strong character to steer him threw difficult phase of adverse circumstances , may be he is naive or lacks experience unlike seasoned Mani but you ought to give it to Sanjhay jha. He is one of his own kind. Never seen him in any sort of distress even in most testing times. What's his background ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

@JanjaWeed @sarthak ganguly @Nair saab @Tridibans @magudi @
For the last few months Nitin Gadkari has been intending to come to Telangana to inaugurate & announce new projects .. But he has been unable to come.. why??

Reason:- The TRS govt. has asked him not to come for "security" reasons & other trivial reasons

REAL Reason:- The TRS govt. fears announcing new projects by a central minister will help the NDA candidate(BJP in this case) win more votes in the Warangal(SC) LS bypolls which have emerged due to the MP resigning to become the deputy CM of TG.
KCR fears that BJP will snatch more votes from the TRS which will help the COngress win the seat. That would be a huge morale blow for him & a shot in the arm for the Congress as TG is possibly the only state in India where their support has gone up since the elections

*Had this been CBN or any other sensible development minded CM he would have happily welcomed Gadkari to his state, applauded the announcements he would have made & asked for past promises to be fulfilled; even if elections were near.*


Telangana urges Nitin Gadkari to defer state visit ahead of Warangal Lok Sabha poll - timesofindia-economictimes

*Telangana urges Nitin Gadkari to defer state visit ahead of Warangal Lok Sabha poll*
CR Sukumar, ET BureauSep 15, 2015, 10.22AM IST













(On the request of state's…)
HYDERABAD: T*he BJP in Telangana has alleged that the ruling Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) party's request toUnion Transport minister Nitin Gadkari to postpone his visit to the state to inaugurate a bridge and lay the foundation stone for widening a section of the highway could be a ploy to prevent the BJP from consolidating its positing in India's newest state.*





On the request of the state's BJP unit, Union Transport minister Nitin Gadkari was set to visit the state on September 5 to lay the foundation stone for the widening of the Yadagirigutta-Warangal highway and inaugurate the bridge constructed at Eturunagaram.

"But the TRS government wrote to Gadkari's office requesting him to postpone his visit," said state BJP president Kishan Reddy. "*We suspect this an attempt by TRS to deny us credit for large projects in Warangal, where the by-elections for the Lok Sabha seat are to take place soon."*

Reddy alleged that the Telangana government had urged Gadkari's office to defer the programme in view of chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao's upcoming China visit. According to Reddy, Rao was in his farm house on that day.

*"TRS is scared that any large centrallyfunded developmental projects taking off before the by-polls for Warangal Lok Sabha seat could heavily dent its prospects and, hence, is going on putting off large projects," Reddy said.*

BJP, which has an alliance with Telugu Desam Party (TDP) in the two Teluguspeaking states of Telangana and Andhra Pradesh, wants to contest from the Warangal constituency that fell vacant due to resignation of Telangana's deputy chief minister, Kadiyam Srihari. After being inducted into the state cabinet as the deputy chief minister, TRS' Warangal MP, Srihari, got elected to the state legislative council. The TDP-BJP alliance secured mandate to form a government in Andhra Pradesh in June last year, while the alliance was confined to key opposition in Telangana.

BJP's Reddy alleged that while the TRS government has been postposing the programmes of Union ministers, it has also been accusing the national party of not helping the state secure funds for large projects. "W*arangal is the second largest city in Telangana after Hyderabad and the proposed four-laning of highway between Yadagirigutta-Warangal, involving an investment of over Rs 1,900 crore, is crucial to uplift the socioeconomic conditions of the region. As no builder came forward to take up the project under build, operate and transfer (BOT) mode, given the hostile image of the TRS government, the BJP government at the Centre decided to fund the highway under the National Highways Development Project."*

A senior Telangana minister, however, said the state government requested for deferment of Gadkari's programme as there was little time to make security arrangements when CM was preparing for a China visit.

The TRS minister, who did not want to be named, said: "T_he BJP, being an ally of the TDP, has been discriminating against us, and our CM Rao wrote many letters to the Centre that Telangana is not securing a fair deal on several fronts_". The same minister said his party undertook many large developmental projects in Telangana over the last 15 months in the areas of power, irrigation and drinking water, apart from many welfare programmes.

"People of Telangana are well aware as to who fought for the legitimate rights of the region, creation of a new state and who has the ability and vision for its all inclusive development."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Another old article which should have been posted a long,long time back by me  I apologize for the delay

TRS Strategy to Wreck TD BJP Combine - The Hans India

WARANGAL LS BY-POLL

Hyderabad: Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS), which is making all out efforts to retain Warangal Lok Sabha seat in the upcoming by-election, has worked out a strategy to put the BJP-TDP combine in a fix.* According to reliable sources, the TRS wants to hit the combine hard where it hurts. It is going project the BJP-TDP combine, which has tremendous influence at the Centre, as a hurdle for the development of Telangana.*

*The TRS, which fears that the BJP-TDP combine is growing into a political force to reckon with in Telangana, wants to push it to the corner on the sentiment of Telangana’s development and paint it as villain. The combine had so much influence with the Modi government that it could bring in a series of projects, but did not want the TRS to garner credit of such development*, said a highly placed source to The Hans India.

“Though the newly-carved State has been pleading with the Centre for more funds under the AP State Reorganisation Act, the devolution of funds was taking place at a snail’s pace,” said the source, which is closely associated to the by-poll campaign team. Despite the TRS MPs and the State government’s regular correspondence with the Centre on several proposals, the response has been lukewarm.

“The Centre is not showing interest in clearing the proposals for international funding of certain projects,” the source said. The main reason for this is the pressure being mounted by the State BJP leaders on the Central leadership saying that if the Centre accepts the requests of the Telangana government and releases funds, the ruling party will take the credit. “This would be detrimental to the BJP’s growth in Telangana,” said the source.

The BJP leaders are impressing upon the Centre that it is not just the TRS which played a key role in separate Telangana movement. The State leadership also briefed the Central leaders that the TRS was not in any mood to share space with the BJP and hence suggested the Centre to go slow in the developmental projects of Telangana, it is learnt.

*BJP president G Kishan Reddy, who is playing the main role in the game of advising the Centre, is in constant touch with his ‘political guru’ and Union Minister M Venkaiah Naidu. Now things appeared in a semblance of clarity on why Venkaiah Naidu’s promises by the Centre to Telangana on par with Andhra Pradesh were not materialising, the source said.*

The Centre, the TRS leaders alleged, had washed its hands off saying that it had already allocated enough funds under the 14th Finance Commission. Piqued over this stand of the TRS, the TBJP president said the TRS government which had failed to deliver its promises was now trying to indulge in cheap politics. *“TRS should concentrate more on preventing farmer suicides and should have the courage to accept that it was implementing various programs like Swachh Hyderabad, Grama Jyothi and Water Grid with funds from the Centre. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
LOL , the 2nd richest state in India which has the wealth & good name of Hyderabad behind it needs money from the centre. EIther they are ignorant or foolish

& KCR should have had better sense than abusing Modi back during the election time, abusing CBN can get you votes, but abusing Modi can only hurt you.




Samudra Manthan said:


> Take a bow Darmashkian. I generally do not concentrate much on local politics of any state, so tend to ignore your posts on Andhra-Telangana issues, but for an 18 year old, you are far far more perceptive than a whole bunch of sheeple here who tiptoed and courtesied around Joe Sherer blinded by his flowery prose even when the stench of his bigotry could be smelled a mile away.


Actually I was 15 years old back then when I read this post+his other posts on Hindutva/Modi  But thanks so much for your words of praise none the less  .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jason bourne

Bihar nitish's minister caught taking money in sting removed ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Can't differ on anything. Everything you put is true.
> 
> Manish doesn't have that strong character to steer him threw difficult phase of adverse circumstances , may be he is naive or lacks experience unlike seasoned Mani but you ought to give it to Sanjhay jha. He is one of his own kind. Never seen him in any sort of distress even in most testing times. What's his background ??


Sanjay Jha used to run cricketnext.com...& then sold it to IBN group. Then he opened something called humaracongess.com & started suckin upto Gandhis big time. Used to appear in TV debates as a congress sympathiser like those couple of Poonawala lads doing now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

HariPrasad said:


> But people says that he has come back.


on a white horse? just like them jinns in 1965 



SwAggeR said:


> Deserves a thread of it's own or at least as a counter post in some of the many Shahitya Akadmi threads opened by closet Islamist malcontents .


Nope, the secular crowd won't touch that thread. No point in creating one though.



JanjaWeed said:


> There are couple of them here manage to post even after turning pink. crimemaster gogo is the other one! I never had an opportunity to try it!  @ranjeet did you try posting while banned?


Nah never, I don't know how these guys do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

Darmashkian said:


> @JanjaWeed @sarthak ganguly @Nair saab @Tridibans @magudi @
> For the last few months Nitin Gadkari has been intending to come to Telangana to inaugurate & announce new projects .. But he has been unable to come.. why??
> 
> Reason:- The TRS govt. has asked him not to come for "security" reasons & other trivial reasons
> 
> REAL Reason:- The TRS govt. fears announcing new projects by a central minister will help the NDA candidate(BJP in this case) win more votes in the Warangal(SC) LS bypolls which have emerged due to the MP resigning to become the deputy CM of TG.
> KCR fears that BJP will snatch more votes from the TRS which will help the COngress win the seat. That would be a huge morale blow for him & a shot in the arm for the Congress as TG is possibly the only state in India where their support has gone up since the elections
> 
> *Had this been CBN or any other sensible development minded CM he would have happily welcomed Gadkari to his state, applauded the announcements he would have made & asked for past promises to be fulfilled; even if elections were near.*
> 
> 
> Telangana urges Nitin Gadkari to defer state visit ahead of Warangal Lok Sabha poll - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> *Telangana urges Nitin Gadkari to defer state visit ahead of Warangal Lok Sabha poll*
> CR Sukumar, ET BureauSep 15, 2015, 10.22AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (On the request of state's…)
> HYDERABAD: T*he BJP in Telangana has alleged that the ruling Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) party's request toUnion Transport minister Nitin Gadkari to postpone his visit to the state to inaugurate a bridge and lay the foundation stone for widening a section of the highway could be a ploy to prevent the BJP from consolidating its positing in India's newest state.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the request of the state's BJP unit, Union Transport minister Nitin Gadkari was set to visit the state on September 5 to lay the foundation stone for the widening of the Yadagirigutta-Warangal highway and inaugurate the bridge constructed at Eturunagaram.
> 
> "But the TRS government wrote to Gadkari's office requesting him to postpone his visit," said state BJP president Kishan Reddy. "*We suspect this an attempt by TRS to deny us credit for large projects in Warangal, where the by-elections for the Lok Sabha seat are to take place soon."*
> 
> Reddy alleged that the Telangana government had urged Gadkari's office to defer the programme in view of chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao's upcoming China visit. According to Reddy, Rao was in his farm house on that day.
> 
> *"TRS is scared that any large centrallyfunded developmental projects taking off before the by-polls for Warangal Lok Sabha seat could heavily dent its prospects and, hence, is going on putting off large projects," Reddy said.*
> 
> BJP, which has an alliance with Telugu Desam Party (TDP) in the two Teluguspeaking states of Telangana and Andhra Pradesh, wants to contest from the Warangal constituency that fell vacant due to resignation of Telangana's deputy chief minister, Kadiyam Srihari. After being inducted into the state cabinet as the deputy chief minister, TRS' Warangal MP, Srihari, got elected to the state legislative council. The TDP-BJP alliance secured mandate to form a government in Andhra Pradesh in June last year, while the alliance was confined to key opposition in Telangana.
> 
> BJP's Reddy alleged that while the TRS government has been postposing the programmes of Union ministers, it has also been accusing the national party of not helping the state secure funds for large projects. "W*arangal is the second largest city in Telangana after Hyderabad and the proposed four-laning of highway between Yadagirigutta-Warangal, involving an investment of over Rs 1,900 crore, is crucial to uplift the socioeconomic conditions of the region. As no builder came forward to take up the project under build, operate and transfer (BOT) mode, given the hostile image of the TRS government, the BJP government at the Centre decided to fund the highway under the National Highways Development Project."*
> 
> A senior Telangana minister, however, said the state government requested for deferment of Gadkari's programme as there was little time to make security arrangements when CM was preparing for a China visit.
> 
> The TRS minister, who did not want to be named, said: "T_he BJP, being an ally of the TDP, has been discriminating against us, and our CM Rao wrote many letters to the Centre that Telangana is not securing a fair deal on several fronts_". The same minister said his party undertook many large developmental projects in Telangana over the last 15 months in the areas of power, irrigation and drinking water, apart from many welfare programmes.
> 
> "People of Telangana are well aware as to who fought for the legitimate rights of the region, creation of a new state and who has the ability and vision for its all inclusive development."
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Another old article which should have been posted a long,long time back by me  I apologize for the delay
> 
> TRS Strategy to Wreck TD BJP Combine - The Hans India
> 
> WARANGAL LS BY-POLL
> 
> Hyderabad: Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS), which is making all out efforts to retain Warangal Lok Sabha seat in the upcoming by-election, has worked out a strategy to put the BJP-TDP combine in a fix.* According to reliable sources, the TRS wants to hit the combine hard where it hurts. It is going project the BJP-TDP combine, which has tremendous influence at the Centre, as a hurdle for the development of Telangana.*
> 
> *The TRS, which fears that the BJP-TDP combine is growing into a political force to reckon with in Telangana, wants to push it to the corner on the sentiment of Telangana’s development and paint it as villain. The combine had so much influence with the Modi government that it could bring in a series of projects, but did not want the TRS to garner credit of such development*, said a highly placed source to The Hans India.
> 
> “Though the newly-carved State has been pleading with the Centre for more funds under the AP State Reorganisation Act, the devolution of funds was taking place at a snail’s pace,” said the source, which is closely associated to the by-poll campaign team. Despite the TRS MPs and the State government’s regular correspondence with the Centre on several proposals, the response has been lukewarm.
> 
> “The Centre is not showing interest in clearing the proposals for international funding of certain projects,” the source said. The main reason for this is the pressure being mounted by the State BJP leaders on the Central leadership saying that if the Centre accepts the requests of the Telangana government and releases funds, the ruling party will take the credit. “This would be detrimental to the BJP’s growth in Telangana,” said the source.
> 
> The BJP leaders are impressing upon the Centre that it is not just the TRS which played a key role in separate Telangana movement. The State leadership also briefed the Central leaders that the TRS was not in any mood to share space with the BJP and hence suggested the Centre to go slow in the developmental projects of Telangana, it is learnt.
> 
> *BJP president G Kishan Reddy, who is playing the main role in the game of advising the Centre, is in constant touch with his ‘political guru’ and Union Minister M Venkaiah Naidu. Now things appeared in a semblance of clarity on why Venkaiah Naidu’s promises by the Centre to Telangana on par with Andhra Pradesh were not materialising, the source said.*
> 
> The Centre, the TRS leaders alleged, had washed its hands off saying that it had already allocated enough funds under the 14th Finance Commission. Piqued over this stand of the TRS, the TBJP president said the TRS government which had failed to deliver its promises was now trying to indulge in cheap politics. *“TRS should concentrate more on preventing farmer suicides and should have the courage to accept that it was implementing various programs like Swachh Hyderabad, Grama Jyothi and Water Grid with funds from the Centre.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> LOL , the 2nd richest state in India which has the wealth & good name of Hyderabad behind it needs money from the centre. EIther they are ignorant or foolish
> 
> & KCR should have had better sense than abusing Modi back during the election time, abusing CBN can get you votes, but abusing Modi can only hurt you.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was 15 years old back then when I read this post+his other posts on Hindutva/Modi  But thanks so much for your words of praise none the less  .



Telangana can be next Assam for BJP. KCR is just the kind of CM a budding political force needs. An aggressive state leader is needed. Someone who can hold against TRS and MIM. What a waste this Kisehn Reddy is. Same as the chap heading BJP in Bengal. Total waste..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Darmashkian said:


> @JanjaWeed @sarthak ganguly @Nair saab @Tridibans @magudi @
> For the last few months Nitin Gadkari has been intending to come to Telangana to inaugurate & announce new projects .. But he has been unable to come.. why??
> 
> Reason:- The TRS govt. has asked him not to come for "security" reasons & other trivial reasons
> 
> REAL Reason:- The TRS govt. fears announcing new projects by a central minister will help the NDA candidate(BJP in this case) win more votes in the Warangal(SC) LS bypolls which have emerged due to the MP resigning to become the deputy CM of TG.
> KCR fears that BJP will snatch more votes from the TRS which will help the COngress win the seat. That would be a huge morale blow for him & a shot in the arm for the Congress as TG is possibly the only state in India where their support has gone up since the elections
> 
> *Had this been CBN or any other sensible development minded CM he would have happily welcomed Gadkari to his state, applauded the announcements he would have made & asked for past promises to be fulfilled; even if elections were near.*
> 
> 
> Telangana urges Nitin Gadkari to defer state visit ahead of Warangal Lok Sabha poll - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> *Telangana urges Nitin Gadkari to defer state visit ahead of Warangal Lok Sabha poll*
> CR Sukumar, ET BureauSep 15, 2015, 10.22AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (On the request of state's…)
> HYDERABAD: T*he BJP in Telangana has alleged that the ruling Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) party's request toUnion Transport minister Nitin Gadkari to postpone his visit to the state to inaugurate a bridge and lay the foundation stone for widening a section of the highway could be a ploy to prevent the BJP from consolidating its positing in India's newest state.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the request of the state's BJP unit, Union Transport minister Nitin Gadkari was set to visit the state on September 5 to lay the foundation stone for the widening of the Yadagirigutta-Warangal highway and inaugurate the bridge constructed at Eturunagaram.
> 
> "But the TRS government wrote to Gadkari's office requesting him to postpone his visit," said state BJP president Kishan Reddy. "*We suspect this an attempt by TRS to deny us credit for large projects in Warangal, where the by-elections for the Lok Sabha seat are to take place soon."*
> 
> Reddy alleged that the Telangana government had urged Gadkari's office to defer the programme in view of chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao's upcoming China visit. According to Reddy, Rao was in his farm house on that day.
> 
> *"TRS is scared that any large centrallyfunded developmental projects taking off before the by-polls for Warangal Lok Sabha seat could heavily dent its prospects and, hence, is going on putting off large projects," Reddy said.*
> 
> BJP, which has an alliance with Telugu Desam Party (TDP) in the two Teluguspeaking states of Telangana and Andhra Pradesh, wants to contest from the Warangal constituency that fell vacant due to resignation of Telangana's deputy chief minister, Kadiyam Srihari. After being inducted into the state cabinet as the deputy chief minister, TRS' Warangal MP, Srihari, got elected to the state legislative council. The TDP-BJP alliance secured mandate to form a government in Andhra Pradesh in June last year, while the alliance was confined to key opposition in Telangana.
> 
> BJP's Reddy alleged that while the TRS government has been postposing the programmes of Union ministers, it has also been accusing the national party of not helping the state secure funds for large projects. "W*arangal is the second largest city in Telangana after Hyderabad and the proposed four-laning of highway between Yadagirigutta-Warangal, involving an investment of over Rs 1,900 crore, is crucial to uplift the socioeconomic conditions of the region. As no builder came forward to take up the project under build, operate and transfer (BOT) mode, given the hostile image of the TRS government, the BJP government at the Centre decided to fund the highway under the National Highways Development Project."*
> 
> A senior Telangana minister, however, said the state government requested for deferment of Gadkari's programme as there was little time to make security arrangements when CM was preparing for a China visit.
> 
> The TRS minister, who did not want to be named, said: "T_he BJP, being an ally of the TDP, has been discriminating against us, and our CM Rao wrote many letters to the Centre that Telangana is not securing a fair deal on several fronts_". The same minister said his party undertook many large developmental projects in Telangana over the last 15 months in the areas of power, irrigation and drinking water, apart from many welfare programmes.
> 
> "People of Telangana are well aware as to who fought for the legitimate rights of the region, creation of a new state and who has the ability and vision for its all inclusive development."
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Another old article which should have been posted a long,long time back by me  I apologize for the delay
> 
> TRS Strategy to Wreck TD BJP Combine - The Hans India
> 
> WARANGAL LS BY-POLL
> 
> Hyderabad: Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS), which is making all out efforts to retain Warangal Lok Sabha seat in the upcoming by-election, has worked out a strategy to put the BJP-TDP combine in a fix.* According to reliable sources, the TRS wants to hit the combine hard where it hurts. It is going project the BJP-TDP combine, which has tremendous influence at the Centre, as a hurdle for the development of Telangana.*
> 
> *The TRS, which fears that the BJP-TDP combine is growing into a political force to reckon with in Telangana, wants to push it to the corner on the sentiment of Telangana’s development and paint it as villain. The combine had so much influence with the Modi government that it could bring in a series of projects, but did not want the TRS to garner credit of such development*, said a highly placed source to The Hans India.
> 
> “Though the newly-carved State has been pleading with the Centre for more funds under the AP State Reorganisation Act, the devolution of funds was taking place at a snail’s pace,” said the source, which is closely associated to the by-poll campaign team. Despite the TRS MPs and the State government’s regular correspondence with the Centre on several proposals, the response has been lukewarm.
> 
> “The Centre is not showing interest in clearing the proposals for international funding of certain projects,” the source said. The main reason for this is the pressure being mounted by the State BJP leaders on the Central leadership saying that if the Centre accepts the requests of the Telangana government and releases funds, the ruling party will take the credit. “This would be detrimental to the BJP’s growth in Telangana,” said the source.
> 
> The BJP leaders are impressing upon the Centre that it is not just the TRS which played a key role in separate Telangana movement. The State leadership also briefed the Central leaders that the TRS was not in any mood to share space with the BJP and hence suggested the Centre to go slow in the developmental projects of Telangana, it is learnt.
> 
> *BJP president G Kishan Reddy, who is playing the main role in the game of advising the Centre, is in constant touch with his ‘political guru’ and Union Minister M Venkaiah Naidu. Now things appeared in a semblance of clarity on why Venkaiah Naidu’s promises by the Centre to Telangana on par with Andhra Pradesh were not materialising, the source said.*
> 
> The Centre, the TRS leaders alleged, had washed its hands off saying that it had already allocated enough funds under the 14th Finance Commission. Piqued over this stand of the TRS, the TBJP president said the TRS government which had failed to deliver its promises was now trying to indulge in cheap politics. *“TRS should concentrate more on preventing farmer suicides and should have the courage to accept that it was implementing various programs like Swachh Hyderabad, Grama Jyothi and Water Grid with funds from the Centre.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> LOL , the 2nd richest state in India which has the wealth & good name of Hyderabad behind it needs money from the centre. EIther they are ignorant or foolish
> 
> & KCR should have had better sense than abusing Modi back during the election time, abusing CBN can get you votes, but abusing Modi can only hurt you.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was 15 years old back then when I read this post+his other posts on Hindutva/Modi  But thanks so much for your words of praise none the less  .


Way I look at it...KCR is going to plunder everything that was given to him in a platter when TG was formed. He spent all his time playing politics of protest without doing a single beneficial work for United AP worth mentioning. Now he is behaving like a spoilt brat spending everything that was there due to good work of previous CMs like CBN & RR (to some extent).
Meanwhile CBN is on a mission. That guy is working tirelessly to build new AP from scratch. & I'm eagerly waiting to see the completion of new state capital. I am certain.... he will turn that into one of the best in India..& a rival commercial hub to HYD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Intellectuals suddenly find their pickled conscience


---------------------------------------


Road User Complaint Redressal and Suggestion System
Register Your Complaint

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Intellectuals suddenly find their pickled conscience


*'Manufactured outrage*'...two words just sums up the whole dramebazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Any ground report from BIHAR...


----------



## Star Wars

Bihar: Anatomy Of A Momentum Election | Swarajya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 264159
> 
> 
> Bihar: Anatomy Of A Momentum Election | Swarajya


You sh1ting me bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> You sh1ting me bro?



I chit u not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

Reports saying that 33% of votes were polled before 12 noon. Normally voting picks up close to the end of the day. If it is 33% already, my guess is that there will 65% to 70% polling in the first phase. High voter turn out never has been a good sign for fodder-thieves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

On Day 1 of Bihar Polls, a Name Surfaces for NDA Chief Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> On Day 1 of Bihar Polls, a Name Surfaces for NDA Chief Minister


 Woah!! a VERY BRAVE statement to make!! Amit Shah was furious with Giriraj Singh when he said no savarna would be the CM! 

Wonder what Shahnawaz was thinking when he said this! Or will this be the official party position?

But we should not forget that Modi wherever the BJP has won has made the CM a person who went against the general stereotype/criteria(Brahmin in Maha., Punjabi in Haryana, OBC in jharkhand) .

I think Bihar could see it's 2nd(I think) EBC CM if the PM goes ahead with such a criteria, this could finish NiKu's EBC votebank forever. But at the same time anger Sushil Modi & Nand Kishore Yadav who feel they have a greater right to the throne!


JanjaWeed said:


> Way I look at it...KCR is going to plunder everything that was given to him in a platter when TG was formed. He spent all his time playing politics of protest without doing a single beneficial work for United AP worth mentioning. Now he is behaving like a spoilt brat spending everything that was there due to good work of previous CMs like CBN & RR (to some extent).
> Meanwhile CBN is on a mission. That guy is working tirelessly to build new AP from scratch. & I'm eagerly waiting to see the completion of new state capital. I am certain.... he will turn that into one of the best in India..& a rival commercial hub to HYD.



You are going to have to wait for a long,long time for the capital to come. perhaps 2 decades. The main part/administration+govt. buildings will be done in 10 years, the rest will need lots of funding which AP lacks especially when it plans to build an international city which is to be the envy of the rest of the nation. But we can expect funding/help from Singapore,Japan & even South Korea if things go right

I estimate Amaravati as a whole will be finished/reach it's potential in 20-30 years depending upon the party in power at state+who the CM will be, CBN will not last for more than 15 years if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Not sure of the femininity but worth a read

Personal Experience of a Retired Col. (Under Modi Sarkar)

Two events happened to me recently about which I want to share my experiences.

My dad passed away about 5 months ago at the ripe old age of 94.

He had retired in 1975 as Supdt.Engr in CPWD in Delhi and was getting the central govt pension from 1975 to 2014 (about 40,000/-per month).

In the year 2010 he wrote to the ministry of pensions asking to include my mother's name Sharadha,now 89 yrs as the family pensioner.

In the year 2012. due to my father's failing eyesight I reminded them by email as well as by phone to Delhi. I was told they are processing it and will send the revised papers "soon".

2014 came and my dad had still not recd confirmation of my mom's name as family pensioner.

He passed away assuming his wife will not be the recipient of around 25,000/-PM as her pension. When I went to the bank after my dad's death with all papers they said my mom's name was not in the pension payment order.

Frustrated I sent a copy of the earlier correspondence of 2010 to the pension ministry. Within 4 days I got an email from some clerk saying the papers will be ready within a week( not a vague "soon").

On the 5 th day I got a phone call from a person who introduced himself as Dr Jitendra Singh and he said the papers with my mom's details have been sent to the bank that very day.

I hung up thanking him. When I checked their web site Dr Jitendra Singh was the minister of state for pensions and
personnel grievances,reporting to a Sr. cabinet minister who was Modi himself.

When I called back to thank the minister himself ,he modestly said it was the PM's directive that no woman who has lost her husband recently should be further traumatized by delayed paperwork on pensions.

(What Manmohan did not do in 4 yrs Modi did in 4 days)

And last month when my mom had to give her life certificate to the bank a bank officer came home to get her signature due to her old age. (Last year I had taken my 93 years old dad to the bank with great difficulty).

The bank also confirmed it was Finance ministry directive to treat Sr. Citizens with extra sensitivity!!

You may decide to share if this mail brought out tears in your eyes too.

Col G Pratap Raju

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Intellectuals suddenly find their pickled conscience
> 
> 
> .


A more honest article than the one by Swapan Dasgupta


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653413687609307137

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

Bihar At Noon on Day 1 | 5Forty3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Fearless Journalism, fcuk your rigths we want the TRPs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

The strategic importance of Samastipur | 5Forty3


*The strategic importance of Samastipur*




With 10 assembly segments, Samastipur is one of the biggest districts in Bihar and has gone to polls on the very first day. *This is supposed to be an out and out Mahagathbandhan territory with 9 out of 10 MLAs in the outgoing assembly belonging to RJD-JDU. Many political pundits and even BJP strategists believe that if NDA manages to show strength in this district, it would mean that they are headed for a clear victory in Bihar.* While on the other hand, JDU strategists know the importance of retaining Samastipur for their own electoral health.

It is in this atmosphere of very high level of competition that Samastipur district started voting today and initial rounds are showing a tight fight here without any edge to Mahagathbandhan. In* fact, by noon, it was quite clear that the number 2 in Nitish cabinet and powerful Bhumihar minister of water resources, Vijay Chaudhary, was trailing behind Ranjit Nirguni of BJP.*

Across Samastipur district two factors are standing out with amazing clarity.* Youth voters are choosing Modi (read as NDA on the whole) in almost 3:1 ratio while there is also massive consolidation of Upper Caste, MBC and Dalit votes in favour of BJP. Another interesting feature (limited to some parts of this district) of polling till now is that Yadav vote does not seem to be fully behind the secular alliance. *In fact, this is coming in as a big surprise and we are awaiting further data to confirm this trend. Our veteran poll analyst from Bihar, Abhinanadan Kumar has provided three possible reasons for this Yadav vote twist (must be stressed only in polling and not reflective of full day data);


RJD is only contesting 3 seats while JDU is contesting 6 seats and Congress 1 which gives Yadavs that much little incentive to vote for Mahagathbandhan. For instance, Yadavs have never voted for Vijay Chaudhary and are willing to “go even with the devil” against him
The Beef issue and Lalu Prasad Yadav’s loud mouthed comments on it have created a sort of identity crisis among a large section of Yadavs (especially in Samastipur district) which has possibly triggered a late-swing
Yadav youth (born after the 1980s) do not really identify much with the original Mandal struggle and have shown willingness to adopt Narendra Modi as their leader in the 2014 LS polls
Beyond Yadavs too, Samastipur seems to be showing some amount of change. *The Nishad-Mallah community which had traditionally supported Nitish Kumar is now solidly behind NDA. In fact, LJP is getting almost one-sided votes of Nishads in Kalyanpur mainly owing to Mukesh Saini extending his full support to NDA. *This has made the contest in Kalyanpur a tight battle although in overall numbers JDU still maintains a slight upper hand.

If, by the end of the day, trends remain similar to what they are till noon and NDA manages to win 3-5 seats in Samastipur district, it could well mean the end of Nitish Kumar’s Chief Ministership. Samastipur is a crucial swing district and the secular alliance will put all out efforts to retain this stronghold in the next 3-4 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Darmashkian said:


> Bihar At Noon on Day 1 | 5Forty3




But ain't , exit polls banned by EC till the last phase ??


----------



## Darmashkian

SwAggeR said:


> But ain't , exit polls banned by EC till the last phase ??


THis is NOT an exit poll, it just keeps us up to date with the reality on the ground.. you could call it a follow up as to how things are going on ground 

Also he is just stating the trends-JDU is weak in this district, yadavs are going this way....etc .
He is NOT predicting the no. of seats anyside is getting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Fearless Journalism, fcuk your rigths we want the TRPs.




This is really sick journalism. Times Now deserves an FIR against it.



ranjeet said:


> Fearless Journalism, fcuk your rigths we want the TRPs.




This is really sick journalism. Times Now deserves an FIR against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SwAggeR said:


> This is really sick journalism. Times Now deserves an FIR against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really sick journalism. Times Now deserves an FIR against it.



Revoking their license would be a good first step.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653510555999690752

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Woah!! a VERY BRAVE statement to make!!* Amit Shah was furious with Giriraj Singh when he said no savarna would be the CM! *
> 
> Wonder what Shahnawaz was thinking when he said this! Or will this be the official party position?
> 
> But we should not forget that Modi wherever the BJP has won has made the CM a person who went against the general stereotype/criteria(Brahmin in Maha., Punjabi in Haryana, OBC in jharkhand) .
> 
> I think Bihar could see it's 2nd(I think) EBC CM if the PM goes ahead with such a criteria, this could finish NiKu's EBC votebank forever. But at the same time anger Sushil Modi & Nand Kishore Yadav who feel they have a greater right to the throne!
> 
> 
> You are going to have to wait for a long,long time for the capital to come. perhaps 2 decades. The main part/administration+govt. buildings will be done in 10 years, the rest will need lots of funding which AP lacks especially when it plans to build an international city which is to be the envy of the rest of the nation. But we can expect funding/help from Singapore,Japan & even South Korea if things go right
> 
> I estimate Amaravati as a whole will be finished/reach it's potential in 20-30 years depending upon the party in power at state+who the CM will be, CBN will not last for more than 15 years if you ask me.




Didn't knew that however from what I've read

Yadavs (14 per cent)+ Muslims (16 per cent)+ Kurmis (4 per cent) = 34 % for MGB


Forward castes (14 per cent)+ Dalits (16 per cent) + Kushwahas (4 per cent) = 34 % for NDA

So ultimately how EBCs (30 per cent) swing will decide the fate of elections so good call having a declared EBC CM.

Ps: BJP has also given 22 tickets to Yadavs hoping to divide RJD votes


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> Didn't knew that however from what I've read
> 
> Yadavs (14 per cent)+ Muslims (16 per cent)+ Kurmis (4 per cent) = 34 % for MGB
> 
> 
> Forward castes (14 per cent)+ Dalits (16 per cent) + Kushwahas (4 per cent) = 34 % for NDA
> 
> So ultimately how EBCs (30 per cent) swing will decide the fate of elections so good call having a declared EBC CM.
> 
> Ps: BJP has also given 22 tickets to Yadavs hoping to divide RJD votes


MGB gave 65 tickets.. *65 to Yadavs *, giving 22 is not enough. All they can hope for is the votes of the youth+Lalu's beef gaffe to anger some yadavs.

& Kushwahas are divided!! Don't automatically assume they will vote just because of RLSP, most of them are not loyal to RLSP!! Many will still vote for who NiKu wants them too.

Even some Mahadalits still view NiKu as a messiah!(non-Musahar ones)

& even SuMo is from the EBC category I think(or is it OBC)-Bania.

@magudi- I just confirmed with a contact of mine, Prem Kumar despite being a top leader may lose his seat due to anti-incumbency+MGB castes unity, this could be a last ditch attempt to save him, but going by previous trends this could be certain.

I wish @jha or @arp2014 were here with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ye lo.. Mullah Mulayam ne apni verdict de di! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653541032781451266

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Wtf is that in the red circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Wtf is that in the red circle.
> View attachment 264203


Isn't that Poonawala guy?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Isn't that Poonawala guy?


Yes he is ... 

Oh man kulkarni shaved his head to get off that paint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Sanjay Jha used to run cricketnext.com...& then sold it to IBN group. Then he opened something called humaracongess.com & started suckin upto Gandhis big time. Used to appear in TV debates as a congress sympathiser like those couple of Poonawala lads doing now.



I remember the days of hamara congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Isn't that Poonawala guy?


He is planning a Ghulam Ali concert in Pune, hence the cap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Why is Kulkarni being ex-bjp so rabidly anti-modi ? Any history ?


----------



## Echo_419

Android said:


> Man i really thought Joe Shearer unlike pseudo sickularists was truly secular. Thats why despite having difference of opinion i respected him disregarding any insults he has thrown at me and my idealogical brothers. But last night by defending muslims for godhara train burning he showed his true face. Just another anti hindu bigot hiding behind the mask of bloody sickularism. Lost all respect for him.



I agree with you,I respected that man a lot for his skills but he turned out to be just another anti-hindu bigot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Why is Kulkarni being ex-bjp so rabidly anti-modi ? Any history ?


Nehru had his harem, Advani had a keep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Woah!! a VERY BRAVE statement to make!! Amit Shah was furious with Giriraj Singh when he said no savarna would be the CM!
> 
> Wonder what Shahnawaz was thinking when he said this! Or will this be the official party position?
> 
> But we should not forget that Modi wherever the BJP has won has made the CM a person who went against the general stereotype/criteria(Brahmin in Maha., Punjabi in Haryana, OBC in jharkhand) .
> 
> I think Bihar could see it's 2nd(I think) EBC CM if the PM goes ahead with such a criteria, this could finish NiKu's EBC votebank forever. But at the same time anger Sushil Modi & Nand Kishore Yadav who feel they have a greater right to the throne!
> 
> 
> You are going to have to wait for a long,long time for the capital to come. perhaps 2 decades. The main part/administration+govt. buildings will be done in 10 years, the rest will need lots of funding which AP lacks especially when it plans to build an international city which is to be the envy of the rest of the nation. But we can expect funding/help from Singapore,Japan & even South Korea if things go right
> 
> I estimate Amaravati as a whole will be finished/reach it's potential in 20-30 years depending upon the party in power at state+who the CM will be, CBN will not last for more than 15 years if you ask me.



Sushil should be given a chance to the throne that guy has some mad skills


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> He is planning a Ghulam Ali concert in Pune, hence the cap.


No wonder he has a Jinnah cap on! Sounds like Congressis are quite blatant in their preference off late!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

It is perhaps just a coincidence that around the same time when Prime Minister Narendra Modi emphasised the permanency of the quota system in India, the Jammu & Kashmir High Court claimed that Article 370 was not a temporary provision in the Constitution, but a permanent one.
Modi, possibly with an eye on the Dalit and OBC vote in the ongoing Bihar elections, said in Mumbai on Sunday, "We believe in the principles of Dr Ambedkar and his teachings of inclusive growth. The reservation policy is something Dr Ambedkar has given to the country, and no power can take it away."

It is worth recalling that BR Ambedkar never intended the Constitution’s provisions to be cast in stone – especially provisions that are not central to basic values and fundamental rights. But even he may not have realised how making things super-flexible could end up subverting the core liberal ideas behind the original Constitution. With 100 amendments in 68 years, what we have today is not Ambedkar's constitution. It is closer to Stalin's ideals than Ambedkar's.

It is one thing to focus on uplifting the poor and backward, quite another to presume that permanent reservations and continued extension of the quota system to more and more communities is the right, or even the only, way to achieve social justice. With every community now demanding quotas, including the Patels of Gujarat and even some Brahmins, in due course the quota system will soon become a monster at odds with the basic principles of social justice. Modi may not be able to tinker with the quota system much, but quotas cannot be the only medicine for social injustice.
The J&K High Court last week pandered to another political constituency – the Kashmir Valley’s fixation on Article 370, which gives the state special powers that other Indian states do not enjoy. "Article 370, though titled 'Temporary provision' and included in Para XXI titled 'Temporary, Transitional and Special Provisions', has assumed a place of permanence in the constitution," the high court bench said on Saturday (10 October). The court added for good measure: "It (article 370) is beyond amendment, repeal or abrogation in as much as the constituent assembly of the state, before its dissolution, did not recommend its amendment or repeal.” (Italics mine)

This interpretation is truly a travesty. If the word "temporary" can be equated with “permanent", we might as well burn all dictionaries, as every word can be given the meaning any individual desires to give it. No one can then understand what anyone else is saying.
Just as Modi should not presume that any idea inserted into the original Indian Constitution – beyond fundamental rights – is inviolate, there is absolutely no need to think Article 370 is cast in stone. Of course, it is possible to argue in favour of more powers for all states, but a plain reading of Article 370 leaves us with no alternative but to assert that it was inserted only as a temporary measure.
Unfortunately in India, bad ideas – even when accepted temporarily – tend to become permanent in a constitutional scheme of things as even minuscule minorities have the power to block good legislation, but not the power to act positively in the national interest. The Constitution, as it now stands, thus needs a complete overhaul.

Much as we would like to pretend that whatever Ambedkar did with the Constitution was the last word in law-making, the great man himself had no illusions about what he had created. Speaking in a debate in parliament in 1953, he made it plain that much of what was written into the Constitution was the result of a broader consensus. His precise words were that he did what he was asked to do. This is what he said in reply to a member: “Now sir, we have inherited a tradition. People always keep saying to me 'oh, you are the maker of the Constitution.' My answer is I was a hack. What I was asked to do I did much against my will.”
Later on, he said quite clearly: "My friends tell me that I have made the Constitution. But I am quite prepared to say that I shall be the first person to burn it. I do not want it. It does not suit anybody...".

If Ambedkar could have said this barely three years after the Constitution was ratified, surely he would be the first one to take a matchbox to it. This is not to say he will want the Constitution or quotas to be dumped; just that he believed the Constitution could be changed when needed if it did not serve any purpose.

Ambedkar gave India a flexible Constitution partly because he felt that he should not tie the hands of future generations, when the needs of the country may be different from the one he was preparing the initial Constitution for. His mistake, if any, was possibly to make amendment of the Constitution too easy, and in just over 68 years of independence, we managed 100 amendments, with another couple of scores of them being lined up for the future. The US, after 240 years of freedom, has managed all of 27 amendments.
Any Constitution must be built on two ideas: a bedrock of values (like free speech, free association, freedom to carry on a profession, trade or business, equality before the law, etc) that must remain fairly unalterable over long periods in a country’s life; we can also have other (good to have) constitutional or legislative amendments that can be added or subtracted over time (right to food, education, etc) provided these do not transgress any of first set of basic values and fundamental rights of citizens. The right to quotas and free food belong to the latter category. They are not central to our constitutional scheme of things. The right to dignity and affirmative action to help the historically disadvantaged does not mean a permanent right to quotas.

But what we have seen is a consistent effort to devalue fundamental rights even while we have proliferated laws, including constitutional amendments, to further the cause of non-freedom and politically-induced freebie culture.
The first amendment to the Constitution, which put a limit on free speech, came even before the ink had dried on Ambedkar’s document. Since then, we have whittled down rights (privacy rights, property rights), even religious rights of the majority community, with the state meddling in the same. We are now a free Republic with little chains attached to every limb.

As Shruti Rajagopalan, Assistant Professor of Purchase College, State University of New York, noted, the pursuit of socialism has had the net effect of curtailing the rule of law and fundamental rights. In a paper titled “Incompatible institutions: socialism versus constitutionalism in India,” she says that the “formal institutions of socialist planning were fundamentally incompatible with the constraints imposed by the Indian Constitution. This incompatibility led to frequent amendments to the Constitution, especially in the area of Fundamental Rights. Consequently, pursuit of socialist policies gradually undermined the Constitution. The contradictory mixture of socialism and constitutionalism led to economic and political deprivations.” (You can hear her views on Youtube here.)
By passing 100 constitutional amendments in the name of socialism and the poor, what we essentially have today is not Ambedkar’s original tome, but a mish-mash of illiberal ideas masquerading as pro-poor law. It bears no resemblance to what was originally intended by our founding fathers.

Many of these amendments were carried out when the Congress party ruled both houses of parliament and in most of the states. They thus emasculated states, reduced the citizen’s rights to equality, and ground the rule of law to dust. The judiciary was thwarted with the creation of the Ninth Schedule (laws put into this schedule cannot be constitutionality challenged). During Indira Gandhi’s emergency, parliament even inserted two new ideas in the preamble to the Constitution – the words “Secular” and “Socialist.” Even if one need not quarrel with the word secular, surely socialism cannot be decreed to be an over-arching goal for the Republic? Freedom is incompatible with state direction of economic activities.
So what we essentially need today is a new Constitution that protects basic values strongly, and also realigns it to new realities. For example, it makes no sense to have a concurrent list where both Centre and state can legislate. The grey area of concurrent legislation ensures that only the worst laws will find a consensus between Centre and states – like the UPA’s Food Security Act, and Right to Education Act, the Land Acquisition Act etc – which are politically difficult to repudiate.
Our Constitution needs a complete overhaul from the ground up, with socialists mangling it out of shape. We should honour Ambedkar’s innate wish that new realities call for a new Constitution.

Quotas, Art 370: Why Ambedkar would not recognise our Constitution today - Firstpost



Echo_419 said:


> Sushil should be given a chance to the throne that guy has some mad skills



SuMo is an able administrator but no way he's becoming CM if BJP wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> The strategic importance of Samastipur | 5Forty3
> 
> 
> *The strategic importance of Samastipur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 10 assembly segments, Samastipur is one of the biggest districts in Bihar and has gone to polls on the very first day. *This is supposed to be an out and out Mahagathbandhan territory with 9 out of 10 MLAs in the outgoing assembly belonging to RJD-JDU. Many political pundits and even BJP strategists believe that if NDA manages to show strength in this district, it would mean that they are headed for a clear victory in Bihar.* While on the other hand, JDU strategists know the importance of retaining Samastipur for their own electoral health.
> 
> It is in this atmosphere of very high level of competition that Samastipur district started voting today and initial rounds are showing a tight fight here without any edge to Mahagathbandhan. In* fact, by noon, it was quite clear that the number 2 in Nitish cabinet and powerful Bhumihar minister of water resources, Vijay Chaudhary, was trailing behind Ranjit Nirguni of BJP.*
> 
> Across Samastipur district two factors are standing out with amazing clarity.* Youth voters are choosing Modi (read as NDA on the whole) in almost 3:1 ratio while there is also massive consolidation of Upper Caste, MBC and Dalit votes in favour of BJP. Another interesting feature (limited to some parts of this district) of polling till now is that Yadav vote does not seem to be fully behind the secular alliance. *In fact, this is coming in as a big surprise and we are awaiting further data to confirm this trend. Our veteran poll analyst from Bihar, Abhinanadan Kumar has provided three possible reasons for this Yadav vote twist (must be stressed only in polling and not reflective of full day data);
> 
> 
> RJD is only contesting 3 seats while JDU is contesting 6 seats and Congress 1 which gives Yadavs that much little incentive to vote for Mahagathbandhan. For instance, Yadavs have never voted for Vijay Chaudhary and are willing to “go even with the devil” against him
> The Beef issue and Lalu Prasad Yadav’s loud mouthed comments on it have created a sort of identity crisis among a large section of Yadavs (especially in Samastipur district) which has possibly triggered a late-swing
> Yadav youth (born after the 1980s) do not really identify much with the original Mandal struggle and have shown willingness to adopt Narendra Modi as their leader in the 2014 LS polls
> Beyond Yadavs too, Samastipur seems to be showing some amount of change. *The Nishad-Mallah community which had traditionally supported Nitish Kumar is now solidly behind NDA. In fact, LJP is getting almost one-sided votes of Nishads in Kalyanpur mainly owing to Mukesh Saini extending his full support to NDA. *This has made the contest in Kalyanpur a tight battle although in overall numbers JDU still maintains a slight upper hand.
> 
> If, by the end of the day, trends remain similar to what they are till noon and NDA manages to win 3-5 seats in Samastipur district, it could well mean the end of Nitish Kumar’s Chief Ministership. Samastipur is a crucial swing district and the secular alliance will put all out efforts to retain this stronghold in the next 3-4 hours.



Almost everyone in our factory is from this region(samistipur) & trust me these guys are real fans of modi & will vote for him in large numbers



magudi said:


> It is perhaps just a coincidence that around the same time when Prime Minister Narendra Modi emphasised the permanency of the quota system in India, the Jammu & Kashmir High Court claimed that Article 370 was not a temporary provision in the Constitution, but a permanent one.
> Modi, possibly with an eye on the Dalit and OBC vote in the ongoing Bihar elections, said in Mumbai on Sunday, "We believe in the principles of Dr Ambedkar and his teachings of inclusive growth. The reservation policy is something Dr Ambedkar has given to the country, and no power can take it away."
> 
> It is worth recalling that BR Ambedkar never intended the Constitution’s provisions to be cast in stone – especially provisions that are not central to basic values and fundamental rights. But even he may not have realised how making things super-flexible could end up subverting the core liberal ideas behind the original Constitution. With 100 amendments in 68 years, what we have today is not Ambedkar's constitution. It is closer to Stalin's ideals than Ambedkar's.
> 
> It is one thing to focus on uplifting the poor and backward, quite another to presume that permanent reservations and continued extension of the quota system to more and more communities is the right, or even the only, way to achieve social justice. With every community now demanding quotas, including the Patels of Gujarat and even some Brahmins, in due course the quota system will soon become a monster at odds with the basic principles of social justice. Modi may not be able to tinker with the quota system much, but quotas cannot be the only medicine for social injustice.
> The J&K High Court last week pandered to another political constituency – the Kashmir Valley’s fixation on Article 370, which gives the state special powers that other Indian states do not enjoy. "Article 370, though titled 'Temporary provision' and included in Para XXI titled 'Temporary, Transitional and Special Provisions', has assumed a place of permanence in the constitution," the high court bench said on Saturday (10 October). The court added for good measure: "It (article 370) is beyond amendment, repeal or abrogation in as much as the constituent assembly of the state, before its dissolution, did not recommend its amendment or repeal.” (Italics mine)
> 
> This interpretation is truly a travesty. If the word "temporary" can be equated with “permanent", we might as well burn all dictionaries, as every word can be given the meaning any individual desires to give it. No one can then understand what anyone else is saying.
> Just as Modi should not presume that any idea inserted into the original Indian Constitution – beyond fundamental rights – is inviolate, there is absolutely no need to think Article 370 is cast in stone. Of course, it is possible to argue in favour of more powers for all states, but a plain reading of Article 370 leaves us with no alternative but to assert that it was inserted only as a temporary measure.
> Unfortunately in India, bad ideas – even when accepted temporarily – tend to become permanent in a constitutional scheme of things as even minuscule minorities have the power to block good legislation, but not the power to act positively in the national interest. The Constitution, as it now stands, thus needs a complete overhaul.
> 
> Much as we would like to pretend that whatever Ambedkar did with the Constitution was the last word in law-making, the great man himself had no illusions about what he had created. Speaking in a debate in parliament in 1953, he made it plain that much of what was written into the Constitution was the result of a broader consensus. His precise words were that he did what he was asked to do. This is what he said in reply to a member: “Now sir, we have inherited a tradition. People always keep saying to me 'oh, you are the maker of the Constitution.' My answer is I was a hack. What I was asked to do I did much against my will.”
> Later on, he said quite clearly: "My friends tell me that I have made the Constitution. But I am quite prepared to say that I shall be the first person to burn it. I do not want it. It does not suit anybody...".
> 
> If Ambedkar could have said this barely three years after the Constitution was ratified, surely he would be the first one to take a matchbox to it. This is not to say he will want the Constitution or quotas to be dumped; just that he believed the Constitution could be changed when needed if it did not serve any purpose.
> 
> Ambedkar gave India a flexible Constitution partly because he felt that he should not tie the hands of future generations, when the needs of the country may be different from the one he was preparing the initial Constitution for. His mistake, if any, was possibly to make amendment of the Constitution too easy, and in just over 68 years of independence, we managed 100 amendments, with another couple of scores of them being lined up for the future. The US, after 240 years of freedom, has managed all of 27 amendments.
> Any Constitution must be built on two ideas: a bedrock of values (like free speech, free association, freedom to carry on a profession, trade or business, equality before the law, etc) that must remain fairly unalterable over long periods in a country’s life; we can also have other (good to have) constitutional or legislative amendments that can be added or subtracted over time (right to food, education, etc) provided these do not transgress any of first set of basic values and fundamental rights of citizens. The right to quotas and free food belong to the latter category. They are not central to our constitutional scheme of things. The right to dignity and affirmative action to help the historically disadvantaged does not mean a permanent right to quotas.
> 
> But what we have seen is a consistent effort to devalue fundamental rights even while we have proliferated laws, including constitutional amendments, to further the cause of non-freedom and politically-induced freebie culture.
> The first amendment to the Constitution, which put a limit on free speech, came even before the ink had dried on Ambedkar’s document. Since then, we have whittled down rights (privacy rights, property rights), even religious rights of the majority community, with the state meddling in the same. We are now a free Republic with little chains attached to every limb.
> 
> As Shruti Rajagopalan, Assistant Professor of Purchase College, State University of New York, noted, the pursuit of socialism has had the net effect of curtailing the rule of law and fundamental rights. In a paper titled “Incompatible institutions: socialism versus constitutionalism in India,” she says that the “formal institutions of socialist planning were fundamentally incompatible with the constraints imposed by the Indian Constitution. This incompatibility led to frequent amendments to the Constitution, especially in the area of Fundamental Rights. Consequently, pursuit of socialist policies gradually undermined the Constitution. The contradictory mixture of socialism and constitutionalism led to economic and political deprivations.” (You can hear her views on Youtube here.)
> By passing 100 constitutional amendments in the name of socialism and the poor, what we essentially have today is not Ambedkar’s original tome, but a mish-mash of illiberal ideas masquerading as pro-poor law. It bears no resemblance to what was originally intended by our founding fathers.
> 
> Many of these amendments were carried out when the Congress party ruled both houses of parliament and in most of the states. They thus emasculated states, reduced the citizen’s rights to equality, and ground the rule of law to dust. The judiciary was thwarted with the creation of the Ninth Schedule (laws put into this schedule cannot be constitutionality challenged). During Indira Gandhi’s emergency, parliament even inserted two new ideas in the preamble to the Constitution – the words “Secular” and “Socialist.” Even if one need not quarrel with the word secular, surely socialism cannot be decreed to be an over-arching goal for the Republic? Freedom is incompatible with state direction of economic activities.
> So what we essentially need today is a new Constitution that protects basic values strongly, and also realigns it to new realities. For example, it makes no sense to have a concurrent list where both Centre and state can legislate. The grey area of concurrent legislation ensures that only the worst laws will find a consensus between Centre and states – like the UPA’s Food Security Act, and Right to Education Act, the Land Acquisition Act etc – which are politically difficult to repudiate.
> Our Constitution needs a complete overhaul from the ground up, with socialists mangling it out of shape. We should honour Ambedkar’s innate wish that new realities call for a new Constitution.
> 
> Quotas, Art 370: Why Ambedkar would not recognise our Constitution today - Firstpost
> 
> 
> 
> SuMo is an able administrator but no way he's becoming CM if BJP wins.



Any idea who will become the CM then? That shanawaz guy is a good choice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

I wish Kulkarni was stripped. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653469879564001280

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Migrant voters will vote for Modi! But you forget MGB is very strong in samastipur & all seats in Phase-1!!


Echo_419 said:


> Almost everyone in our factory is from this region(samistipur) & trust me these guys are real fans of modi & will vote for him in large numbers


Let's check Sachin Reddy's analysis
1)Final impression: Pappu Yadav's candidates have helped NDA in select seats of Samastipur & Khagaria.
2)Final impression: In a momentum election with no visible wave, Phase-1 seems to have hung the sword on the neck of both the sides!
3)Final impression: The absolute turnout in JDU's incumbent seats is much higher than thos of BJP. This cud show the direction of anti incumbency
4)5% more females have voted than Males! Will be a significant deciding factor. Women have both soft corner for Nitish and immense fear of Lalu.
5)In 2010, most districts of Phase-1 had a turnout much lower than state avg of 52.6%. Nawada Jamui Banka Munger all had 45-47%.Huge jump!
6)Turnout aside, the absolute no. total votes polled is much higher than 2010. No. total voters increased from 5.5 Cr in '10 to 6.7 Cr in '15!
7)Total final turnout in 2010 from the 10 districts was 50.4% (1.2% lower than state average). This time, it has seen an increase of 6.6%
8)So it is safe to assume that the avg state-wide turnout wil be in xcess of 60%; an incr in 6%+, an absolute incr of 1.1 Crore+ votes polled
9)It is these 1 Crore odd new votes which will essentially decide who will win this election, Period!

He further says that there was no BJP wave in phase-1 which was an even contest

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653550786161434624


Echo_419 said:


> Almost everyone in our factory is from this region(samistipur) & trust me these guys are real fans of modi & will vote for him in large numbers
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea who will become the CM then? That shanawaz guy is a good choice


Shahnawaz is a muslim, he also lost Bhagalpur LS despite there being a BJP wave, no chance for him.

I think it could be Sushil Kumar Modi, Nand Kishore Yadav or Prem Kumar(EBC)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Nitish Kumar shown slippers at JD(U) election rally, crowd chants Modi's name - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> I think it could be* Sushil Kumar Modi*, Nand Kishore Yadav or Prem Kumar(EBC)





> Which brings us to Sushil Modi, reticent and self-effacing, an able administrator who will never be allowed by his own party to administrate, riven as it is by upper-caste prejudice in the state. Modi will be too busy watching his back for the proverbial dagger — which he knows is being sharpened this very minute in accordance with the post-poll scenario — to actually bring the development he talks so sincerely about in all his rallies.



Bihari babus’ patalipolitics: Bihar in for good times - ET Blogs



SarthakGanguly said:


> Nitish Kumar shown slippers at JD(U) election rally, crowd chants Modi's name - Firstpost





Lateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



SarthakGanguly said:


> Nitish Kumar shown slippers at JD(U) election rally, crowd chants Modi's name - Firstpost



Btw some news for libbers @ranjeet @Star Wars : Horse slaughter 'banned' in US on grounds of cruelty to animals, religious considerations | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Darmashkian said:


> MGB gave 65 tickets.. *65 to Yadavs *, giving 22 is not enough. All they can hope for is the votes of the youth+Lalu's beef gaffe to anger some yadavs.
> 
> & Kushwahas are divided!! Don't automatically assume they will vote just because of RLSP, most of them are not loyal to RLSP!! Many will still vote for who NiKu wants them too.
> 
> Even some Mahadalits still view NiKu as a messiah!(non-Musahar ones)
> 
> & even SuMo is from the EBC category I think(or is it OBC)-Bania.
> 
> @magudi- I just confirmed with a contact of mine, Prem Kumar despite being a top leader may lose his seat due to anti-incumbency+MGB castes unity, this could be a last ditch attempt to save him, but going by previous trends this could be certain.
> 
> I wish @jha or @arp2014 were here with us.




Jha and arp2014 both here just talked with them ...


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi @JanjaWeed as I had said in my analysis a few posts back , MGB will use the Congress to divided Upper Caste votes & it has succeeded in Bhagalpur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653555868072415233


Jason bourne said:


> Jha and arp2014 both here just talked with them ...


Where? on this forum or on the personal whatsapp group??



@SURYA-1



Echo_419 said:


> I remember the days of hamara congress


Stupid site, disliked it. Stopped reading it after 1 ridiculously foolish article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @JanjaWeed as I had said in my analysis a few posts back , MGB will use the Congress to divided Upper Caste votes & it has succeeded in Bhagalpur
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653555868072415233
> Where? on this forum or on the personal whatsapp group??



All is not rosy in the MGB club as well but have you read this , its an interesting ground report - Alert and connected, young Muslims in Bihar find Facebook is a smart way to affect votes - Firstpost


----------



## Jason bourne

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @JanjaWeed as I had said in my analysis a few posts back , MGB will use the Congress to divided Upper Caste votes & it has succeeded in Bhagalpur
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653555868072415233
> Where? on this forum or on the personal whatsapp group??
> 
> 
> 
> @SURYA-1
> 
> 
> Stupid site, disliked it. Stopped reading it after 1 ridiculously foolish article




Yeh whtsapp grp ..


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> All is not rosy in the MGB club as well but have you read this , its an interesting ground report - Alert and connected, young Muslims in Bihar find Facebook is a smart way to affect votes - Firstpost


MIM is contesting only 6 seats  & Muslims elders know the meaning of unity, the JDU guy in kishanganj stepped down to ensure the defeat of the BJP.

Muslim elders will do their best to make sure to get as many votes for MGB, but the owaisis could cause quite a problem for the MGB.
But at the end I see the MGB emerging triumphant over MIM



Jason bourne said:


> Yeh whtsapp grp ..


What did they say ?? Can u tell us?


----------



## Star Wars

Isn't Samastipur,Munger, Khagaria MBG stronghold ? i heard its going downhill for them there...

@Tridibans What news ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Isn't Samastipur,Munger, Khagaria MBG stronghold ? i heard its going downhill for them there...


Samastipur is a stronghold of the MGB(ideologically & 2010 seat wise), this socialism stuff is really strong there due to karpoori thakur; if they lose there. NDA can sweep Bihar with a 2/3rd majority.

Munger & Khagaria too are strongholds of the MGB

But TBH I think Phase-1 is going to be 50-50 for both sides, just check Sachin Reddy's analysis which I posted on the previous page in 9) points.


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Samastipur is a stronghold of the MGB(ideologically & 2010 seat wise), if they lose there. NDA can sweep Bihar with a 2/3rd majority.
> 
> But TBH I think Phase-1 is going to be 50-50 for both sides, just check Sachin Reddy's analysis which I posted on the previous page in 9) points.



Depends on how you look at 50-50, how many of these seats are MBG strong holds ? Was MBG supposed to gain in this round or loose in this round ? Because from what i hear from different tweets, 50-50 in this round is bad news for MBG ...


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Depends on how you look at 50-50, how many of these seats are MBG strong holds ? Was MBG supposed to gain in this round or loose in this round ? Because from what i hear from different tweets, 50-50 in this round is bad news for MBG ...


Yep it is bad,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653548524760530945
let me post sachin reddy's analysis here
Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2864

Let's check Sachin Reddy's analysis
1)Final impression: Pappu Yadav's candidates have helped NDA in select seats of Samastipur & Khagaria.
2)Final impression: In a momentum election with no visible wave, Phase-1 seems to have hung the sword on the neck of both the sides!
3)Final impression: The absolute turnout in JDU's incumbent seats is much higher than thos of BJP. This cud show the direction of anti incumbency
4)5% more females have voted than Males! Will be a significant deciding factor. Women have both soft corner for Nitish and immense fear of Lalu.
5)In 2010, most districts of Phase-1 had a turnout much lower than state avg of 52.6%. Nawada Jamui Banka Munger all had 45-47%.Huge jump!
6)Turnout aside, the absolute no. total votes polled is much higher than 2010. No. total voters increased from 5.5 Cr in '10 to 6.7 Cr in '15!
7)Total final turnout in 2010 from the 10 districts was 50.4% (1.2% lower than state average). This time, it has seen an increase of 6.6%
8)So it is safe to assume that the avg state-wide turnout wil be in xcess of 60%; an incr in 6%+, an absolute incr of 1.1 Crore+ votes polled
9)It is these 1 Crore odd new votes which will essentially decide who will win this election, Period!

NOW will you like my post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Yeh whtsapp grp ..


Ask arp about the prediction, that evil Sanghi was never wrong about the result.


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Yep it is bad,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653548524760530945
> let me post sachin reddy's analysis here
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2864
> 
> Let's check Sachin Reddy's analysis
> 1)Final impression: Pappu Yadav's candidates have helped NDA in select seats of Samastipur & Khagaria.
> 2)Final impression: In a momentum election with no visible wave, Phase-1 seems to have hung the sword on the neck of both the sides!
> 3)Final impression: The absolute turnout in JDU's incumbent seats is much higher than thos of BJP. This cud show the direction of anti incumbency
> 4)5% more females have voted than Males! Will be a significant deciding factor. Women have both soft corner for Nitish and immense fear of Lalu.
> 5)In 2010, most districts of Phase-1 had a turnout much lower than state avg of 52.6%. Nawada Jamui Banka Munger all had 45-47%.Huge jump!
> 6)Turnout aside, the absolute no. total votes polled is much higher than 2010. No. total voters increased from 5.5 Cr in '10 to 6.7 Cr in '15!
> 7)Total final turnout in 2010 from the 10 districts was 50.4% (1.2% lower than state average). This time, it has seen an increase of 6.6%
> 8)So it is safe to assume that the avg state-wide turnout wil be in xcess of 60%; an incr in 6%+, an absolute incr of 1.1 Crore+ votes polled
> 9)It is these 1 Crore odd new votes which will essentially decide who will win this election, Period!
> 
> NOW will you like my post





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653560839706963968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Ask arp about the prediction, that evil Sanghi was never wrong about the result.



Arp is alive ?

Last i heard, he was gassed in a farting chamber till death.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Darmashkian said:


> MIM is contesting only 6 seats  & Muslims elders know the meaning of unity, the JDU guy in kishanganj stepped down to ensure the defeat of the BJP.
> 
> Muslim elders will do their best to make sure to get as many votes for MGB, but the owaisis could cause quite a problem for the MGB.
> But at the end I see the MGB emerging triumphant over MIM
> 
> 
> What did they say ?? Can u tell us?




[4:11AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Samastipur, Banks and Bhagalpur going to MGB.. In rest BJP+ stands some chance
[4:13AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Banka
[4:19AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: MGB Aage hai kuch jagah pe..kuch pe BJP
[4:19AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Overall performance achcjha hai
[4:19AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: NDA
[4:20AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Both side se voting hua hai
[4:21AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Management BJP ka better hai
[4:24AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Haan.. Kuch Yadav ka vote bhi mila hai BJP ko
[4:25AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Lakin kai jagah pe Rajput ka vote MGB ko gaya hai
[4:27AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Complex situation hai..
[5:54AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Kuch Yadav vote para to hai ... A number of factors..
[5:55AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Including Beef.. Mostly youth from Yadavs
[5:56AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: 3rd front has helped BJP at some places.. But still too close to say anything..
[5:56AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Allies hVe underperformed
[6:00AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Abhi dono camps wale dare hue hain.. Mistakes both sides ne ki hai..
[6:01AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: BJP wale dalits ko bahar nahi LA paye poori tarah..
[6:02AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Yes.. Jyada haalat kharab MGB walon ki hai.. Inko seats jyada thi is phase mein
[6:03AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: 3rd front ne kuch help to kiya hai NDA ko.. Kitna help kiya hai, yeh abhi clear nahi hai
[6:04AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Owaisi ki seats last phase mein hain
[6:06AM, 12/10/2015] Jhà: Haan..MGB ko problem ho rahi thi.. Isi liye usko sideline kar diya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Arp is alive ?
> 
> Last i heard, he was gassed in a farting chamber till death.


@Jason bourne can you confirm that? or are you having flashbacks


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> @Jason bourne can you confirm that? or are you having flashbacks




Yes he is well and good now ; ) was on ventilator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> @Jason bourne can you confirm that? or are you having flashbacks



Sorry bhai october ka plan buri tarah flop hua.

Senior ko last moment pe kuchh " personal " kaam yaad aa gaya.

Mera number ni aya fir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Sorry bhai october ka plan buri tarah flop hua.
> 
> Senior ko last moment pe kuchh " personal " kaam yaad aa gaya.
> 
> Mera number ni aya fir


Koi ni aaram se aa mera bhi patta kat gaya toh 5-6 months waise hi busy rahunga 

-------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653469191010299904

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sky lord

@Rain Man did you and Jacob get banned simply for making the great researcher look bad? But she did most of the work herself....man, this is too intolerant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sky lord said:


> @Rain Man did you and Jacob get banned simply for making the great researcher look bad? But she did most of the work herself....man, this is too intolerant.



You should know that the Ranting gun is a "khasam khas" of one of the admins.

U cant get away after exposing her hypocrisy.

Wink wink.

Rain man Dada is a martyr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sky lord

Robinhood Pandey said:


> You should know that the Ranting gun is a "khasam khas" of one of the admins.
> 
> U cant get away after exposing her hypocrisy.
> 
> Wink wink.
> 
> Rain man Dada is a martyr


Ah, thats an explanation....but dude you should see the step by step dis-assembling rain man did, it was a class act.


----------



## saurav

Sky lord said:


> Ah, thats an explanation....but dude you should see the step by step dis-assembling rain man did, it was a class act.


Link plzz


----------



## indianBong

Sky lord said:


> @Rain Man did you and Jacob get banned simply for making the great researcher look bad? But she did most of the work herself....man, this is too intolerant.



who how wher???? dammit... link plzz...


----------



## Sky lord

How Bias in Text books fuels division in Pakistani society | Page 13


See from Page 13 onwards. Every single person who argued against got banned including a pakistani guy Asif Durrani.

@indianBong @saurav

Rain man missed his calling, he should be an investigative television news guy...maybe he is , who knows ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sky lord said:


> Ah, thats an explanation....but dude you should see the step by step dis-assembling rain man did, it was a class act.



Yeah, i ve seen it last night. Disection of her fragile ego was epic.

Me, Demigod, Ravi Nair and Indishcher had a similar argument with her last to to last year.

Eventually she ended up changing her username ( wasnt a secret for too long )

And,

We ending up in her ignore list. ( trust me we were more annoying than her on that particular day )

@wassup have already seen the glimpse of that in one of the recent threads of her 



Damn !!! i miss those good old days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sky lord said:


> How Bias in Text books fuels division in Pakistani society | Page 13
> 
> 
> See from Page 13 onwards. Every single person who argued against got banned including a pakistani guy Asif Durrani.
> 
> @indianBong @saurav
> 
> Rain man missed his calling, he should be an investigative television news guy...maybe he is , who knows ....



No, he is into some thing else.

Dada got this art of debating from bhabhi ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Robinhood Pandey said:


> No, he is into some thing else.
> 
> Dada got this art of debating from bhabhi ji



I hope bhabhi ji makes good luchi poori and aloo dum or else he is going to debate her all week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sky lord said:


> I hope bhabhi ji makes good luchi poori and aloo dum or else he is going to debate her all week



Shhh !!!

Dare u comment anything about Bhabhi ji's food.

Thats blasphemous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Order extending protection to Teesta Setalvad a ‘mistake’: SC | india | Hindustan Times

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Order extending protection to Teesta Setalvad a ‘mistake’: SC | india | Hindustan Times
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars




Sanghified Supreme court ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indianBong

Star Wars said:


> Sanghified Supreme court ?



what has modi done to supreme court..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

Star Wars said:


> Sanghified Supreme court ?


I think they are just saying it was not put before the appropriate court ie three bench not two bench. She might still get the same ruling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> Order extending protection to Teesta Setalvad a ‘mistake’: SC | india | Hindustan Times
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars


So can we expect the bail to be refused on the 14th Oct then?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

Such intolerable fascism creeping in the society. Now dog meat is also bad ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653566171099197442

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jason bourne

India’s Industrial Output Climbs to Three-Year High in August - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Uddhav Thackeray may ask Shiv Sena ministers to quit Maharashtra government - The Times of India

This is not going to be good for Mumbaikars. Things are going to get worse from now on.. Shiv Sena is going to go on a rampage.. You can expect more goondagardi, distruction, disturbance, more attack on North Indians.


----------



## saurav

So Mohan Bhagwat's statement has done what was intended. BJP doing average in 1st phase. Good going .


----------



## sankranti

With Muslim population rising in Bengal, RSS predicts its branches will double | The Indian Express







*As a teenager, Uttam Shaha says he used to watch scornfully from his bedroom window as men in brown shorts performed martial exercises in a car park below.* Like many Indians then, he viewed the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) as a fringe group. *Now 43, Shaha is a recent RSS recruit in Kolkata, the capital of West Bengal.* He joined about 50 volunteers for an indoctrination meeting last year at that same car park near RSS headquarters in Kolkata. As dusk set in, they sat cross-legged on a faded rug before a statue of Bharat Mata, a representation of India in the form of a mother goddess. Ramapada Pal, the RSS’s chief preacher in the state, espoused a message of Hindu supremacy. Everyone must acknowledge “the superiority of the Hindu kingdom,” he said. “If a Muslim living in India chooses their god before India, then why should he be allowed to live in our country? This country belongs to Hindus first.” 

The RSS says its membership is growing. RSS Joint General Secretary Dattatreya Hosabale predicted the number of RSS branches in West Bengal would rise to 1,200 next year from 650 in 2013. There is no independent measure of RSS membership. The group’s message has particular resonance in West Bengal, which borders Bangladesh. An influx of Bangladeshi immigrants has boosted the number of Muslims, who now make up 27 per cent of the population in West Bengal, an interior ministry official said. Hindus remain a majority, but their share of the population declined by 2.2 percentage points between the 2001 and 2011 census. ‘FEASTING ON OUR RESOURCES’ Rahul Sinha, the BJP’s head in the state, said the RSS was the “guiding force in a war to win the ancient Hindu soul of India.” “Muslims are coming from Bangladesh and feasting on our resources,” he said. “New mosques and madrassas have been set up in every corner.” 

*Shaha, the new RSS recruit, said he turned to the RSS last July after his niece married a Muslim and converted to Islam, shaming his well-to-do family. “I had to protect my Hindu roots – they had been threatened*,” he said. The RSS talked to him about reconverting his niece, but Shaha said the move was blocked when she threatened to lodge a police complaint against her family if they tried to interfere in her personal life. Shaha said he campaigned for the BJP in the municipal elections this year and was ready to do the same for the party in next year’s state election. *“My mission is to make India a Hindu nation,” he said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

sankranti said:


> With Muslim population rising in Bengal, RSS predicts its branches will double | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As a teenager, Uttam Shaha says he used to watch scornfully from his bedroom window as men in brown shorts performed martial exercises in a car park below.* Like many Indians then, he viewed the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) as a fringe group. *Now 43, Shaha is a recent RSS recruit in Kolkata, the capital of West Bengal.* He joined about 50 volunteers for an indoctrination meeting last year at that same car park near RSS headquarters in Kolkata. As dusk set in, they sat cross-legged on a faded rug before a statue of Bharat Mata, a representation of India in the form of a mother goddess. Ramapada Pal, the RSS’s chief preacher in the state, espoused a message of Hindu supremacy. Everyone must acknowledge “the superiority of the Hindu kingdom,” he said. “If a Muslim living in India chooses their god before India, then why should he be allowed to live in our country? This country belongs to Hindus first.”
> 
> The RSS says its membership is growing. RSS Joint General Secretary Dattatreya Hosabale predicted the number of RSS branches in West Bengal would rise to 1,200 next year from 650 in 2013. There is no independent measure of RSS membership. The group’s message has particular resonance in West Bengal, which borders Bangladesh. An influx of Bangladeshi immigrants has boosted the number of Muslims, who now make up 27 per cent of the population in West Bengal, an interior ministry official said. Hindus remain a majority, but their share of the population declined by 2.2 percentage points between the 2001 and 2011 census. ‘FEASTING ON OUR RESOURCES’ Rahul Sinha, the BJP’s head in the state, said the RSS was the “guiding force in a war to win the ancient Hindu soul of India.” “Muslims are coming from Bangladesh and feasting on our resources,” he said. “New mosques and madrassas have been set up in every corner.”
> 
> *Shaha, the new RSS recruit, said he turned to the RSS last July after his niece married a Muslim and converted to Islam, shaming his well-to-do family. “I had to protect my Hindu roots – they had been threatened*,” he said. The RSS talked to him about reconverting his niece, but Shaha said the move was blocked when she threatened to lodge a police complaint against her family if they tried to interfere in her personal life. Shaha said he campaigned for the BJP in the municipal elections this year and was ready to do the same for the party in next year’s state election. *“My mission is to make India a Hindu nation,” he said.*



Good job by the newspaper to depict RSS as a devil


----------



## sankranti

Echo_419 said:


> Good job by the newspaper to depict RSS as a devil



You are mistaken. IE is just a Prestitute.

The real report is by "international" (christian) Reuters.

Same article ...
West Bengal: New RSS recruits get message of Hindu supremacy laced with anti-Muslim rhetoric | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Tuesday, 13 October 2015 - 11:05am IST | Place: Kolkata | *Agency: Reuters

RSS strategy: To spread Hindu-first ideology to all corners of India | india | Hindustan Times*

Reuters, Kolkata Updated: Oct 13, 2015 11:50 IST
*


Special Report - Battling for India's soul, state by state - SWI swissinfo.ch

By *Rupam Jain *Nair *and *Frank Jack Daniel
*
Hindu Mallu sepoy and his Christian master.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

sankranti said:


> You are mistaken. IE is just a Prestitute.
> 
> The real report is by "international" (christian) Reuters.
> 
> Same article ...
> West Bengal: New RSS recruits get message of Hindu supremacy laced with anti-Muslim rhetoric | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Tuesday, 13 October 2015 - 11:05am IST | Place: Kolkata | *Agency: Reuters
> 
> RSS strategy: To spread Hindu-first ideology to all corners of India | india | Hindustan Times*
> 
> Reuters, Kolkata Updated: Oct 13, 2015 11:50 IST
> *
> 
> 
> Special Report - Battling for India's soul, state by state - SWI swissinfo.ch
> 
> By *Rupam Jain *Nair *and *Frank Jack Daniel
> *
> Hindu Mallu sepoy and his Christian master.



Truly despicable


----------



## JanjaWeed

& Rajdeep gets slapped once again...this time by Anupam Kher! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653644225322590209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653647044498825220

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653651652499611648

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

It’s a ghar wapsi, says BJP’s Muslim poster girl - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653877424426500096

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

Our Left-liberals are a figment of imagination

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Take a quick call on uniform civil code: SC tells Centre | india | Hindustan Times

3 weeks lets see what reply goi gives or if its just another jumla



ranjeet said:


> Our Left-liberals are a figment of imagination



Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Mob violence at Ajay Devgn's poll meeting - Times of India


----------



## Didact

Perhaps we could constitute a new award: *The award for the most dramatic, pretentious, attention slaving, obnoxiously reasoned return of an award. *

This award is be handed on an emergency basis to the left-liberals who're running short of notable awards to return, so that they may be able to return this award celebrating the returning of awards in the most glitzy, media friendly way possible, and thus again be eligible for receipt of this award to be returned when feigned/affected morality finds new light.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> Mob violence at Ajay Devgn's poll meeting - Times of India


I hate it when bollywood stars are used for campaigning, it creates unnecessary ruckus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Didact said:


> Perhaps we could constitute a new award: *The award for the most dramatic, pretentious, attention slaving, obnoxiously reasoned return of an award. *
> 
> This award is be handed on an emergency basis to the left-liberals who're running short of notable awards to return, so that they may be able to return this award celebrating the returning of awards in the most glitzy, media friendly way possible, and thus again be eligible for receipt of this award to be returned when feigned/affected morality finds new light.


 

Why equate Sahitya Akademi with govt? - The Times of India



ranjeet said:


> I hate it when bollywood stars are used for campaigning, it creates unnecessary ruckus.


 
thats right. Devgan may have done more damage to BJP by this 'campaign'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> & Rajdeep gets slapped once again...this time by Anupam Kher!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653644225322590209
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653647044498825220
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653651652499611648




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653926667107311616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653932016459718656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653932761703694336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653926667107311616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653932016459718656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653932761703694336


aah.. so he managed to wake up sleep pretending Rajdeep!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> aah.. so he managed to wake up sleep pretending Rajdeep!


I hope Rajdeep gets another lesson to learn, it's been since Irani taught him German.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> I hope Rajdeep gets another lesson to learn, it's been since Irani taught him German.



Anupam is not so bright or sharp. Smriti handles nuances much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

lavenge lavenge said:


> You could read these threads:
> 
> Hindu temple vandalised in US, symbols of devil worship spray-painted | Page 4
> 
> Chabahar vs Gwadar | Page 7
> 
> Haryana discovery that promises to challenge our ancient history
> 
> 
> 
> I am not much active on defence.pk these days, but when I was, posters who debated with be ended with an arsehole in wrong place.



I remember you mate, lets keep it a bit hush hush though. Deleting my posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Anupam Kher asks Rajdeep, have you launched your Book in Pakistan. 



Samudra Manthan said:


> Anupam is not so bright or sharp. Smriti handles nuances much better.


I second that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Sudheer Chaudhary on Zee News, DNA, is easily the best TV journalist out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

lavenge lavenge said:


> @Roybot @Samudra Manthan @manvanthruti in whichever handle he is using
> 
> Have you witnessed my post vanishing in thin air?
> 
> Looks like Sepoys working overtime for their masters.



I thought you deleted your post to Roybot. It was only through his quote I read your reply.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

lavenge lavenge said:


> I only deleted the post in which I has given my original handle name. The one describing Inderjeet Gupta's mental state has been deleted by him/Mods on his request.



LOL. Oh that one, that is routine stuff here. All my posts exposing him have done similar vanishing acts.



lavenge lavenge said:


> I only deleted the post in which I has given my original handle name. The one describing Inderjeet Gupta's mental state has been deleted by him/Mods on his request.



It is not just him, even that other fellow MilSpec, he too gets posts ridiculing him deleted very often.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

lavenge lavenge said:


> My original post has been hidden from public view due to the him misusing his official privileges that this site bestow upon him.
> 
> As a tribute to freedom of expression, I am reposting my reply in Jpeg format
> 
> 
> View attachment 264427
> ​@Android @magudi @Echo_419 @Roybot



I will strike a blow for freedom of expression and freedom from tyranny by re-posting your Jpeg file too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## topgun047

But Joe Shearer claims to be an Indian muslim
How can he be Inderjit Gupta ?


----------



## Tridibans

lavenge lavenge said:


> @Roybot @Samudra Manthan @manvanthruti in whichever handle he is using
> 
> Have you witnessed my post vanishing in thin air?
> 
> Looks like Sepoys working overtime for their masters.



I was reading your post about @Joe Shearer and Indrajit gupta..... and suddenly its no more when i try to thank it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sankranti

lavenge lavenge said:


> @Roybot @Samudra Manthan @manvanthruti in whichever handle he is using
> 
> Have you witnessed my post vanishing in thin air?
> 
> Looks like Sepoys working overtime for their masters.



Worry not. I will make sure you expose will live forever in pdf. 



topgun047 said:


> But Joe Shearer claims to be an Indian muslim
> How can he be Inderjit Gupta ?



Ya........ we all know he is the most "honest" guy around

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

lavenge lavenge said:


> My original post has been hidden from public view due to the him misusing his official privileges that this site bestow upon him.
> 
> As a tribute to freedom of expression, I am reposting my reply in Jpeg format
> 
> 
> View attachment 264427
> ​@Android @magudi @Echo_419 @Roybot



Can you even do that ? @waz @Irfan Baloch



sankranti said:


> Worry not. I will make sure you expose will live forever in pdf.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya........ we all know he is the most "honest" guy around


Dude please let us know how you post even being banned 

Same as that @crime master gogo guy @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Tridibans said:


> Can you even do that ? @waz @Irfan Baloch
> 
> 
> Dude please let us know how you post even being banned
> 
> Same as that @crime master gogo guy @ranjeet



Posts vanishing in mid air.... people posting with bans.... Am I drunk or PDF is acting weird?


----------



## topgun047

topgun047 said:


> But Joe Shearer claims to be an Indian muslim
> How can he be Inderjit Gupta ?





sankranti said:


> Ya........ we all know he is the most "honest" guy around


Or he is a closet muslim like in the tv series homeland

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> Sudheer Chaudhary on Zee News, DNA, is easily the best TV journalist out there.



What happened ?? But he ain't famous like some other Hindi news presenter cum editors.



topgun047 said:


> Or he is a closet muslim like in the tv series homeland



Who knows ?? May be he is a closet pakistani , if one goes by how he is given covering fire by pakistani mods .

Did I took it too far ??  Anyways last few pages are stricken with conspiracies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

lavenge lavenge said:


> My original post has been hidden from public view due to the him misusing his official privileges that this site bestow upon him.
> 
> As a tribute to freedom of expression, I am reposting my reply in Jpeg format
> 
> View attachment 264430
> 
> ​@Android @magudi @Echo_419 @Roybot



No wonder Mr. intellectual got it deleted.... Hehehe..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

*'Sanjiv Bhatt worked with top rival political party against then Gujarat govt'*
In a scathing judgment, the Supreme Court ripped apart sacked IPS officer Sanjiv Bhatt's claims about a “collusion” between high State functionaries in the then Narendra Modi government and the Gujarat prosecution to save the 2002 Godhra riots accused, including present BJP president Amit Shah.

Instead, the 76-page judgment delivered on Monday focused its attack on Mr. Bhatt himself. It accused him of coming to the apex court with unclean hands.

It condemned his conduct, saying it did not befit a senior police officer. *The apex court said Mr. Bhatt was in active touch with “top rival political leaders of Gujarat” in the background of the 2002 riots, and his actions were orchestrated by them to ambush the then Gujarat government.*

*“Petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) probably forgot he was senior IPS Officer*,” a bench of Chief Justice H.L. Dattu and Justice Arun Mishra said.

It said he should have “kept away from all politics and activism of creating pressure”. It accused Mr. Bhatt of exploiting the media, and even more damagingly of pressurising the Supreme Court's three-judge bench monitoring the Godhra riots cases, the court-appointed Special Investigation Team investigating the cases and the amicus curiae.

*“It is apparent that the petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) acted in deliberation and consultation with the leaders of rival political party, NGOs. Petitioner in spite of being a senior IPS officer was interacting with the top rival political leaders of Gujarat. He had exchanged e-mails with rival political party leaders and was being tutored by the lawyer of NGO and its activists. Ghost questions and answers were also prepared as to what the petitioner was required to speak before Justice Nanavati Commission,”*

Justice Arun Mishra, who wrote the judgment for the bench, observed.

The verdict said Mr. Bhatt's claims about being present in a high-level meeting called by then Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi on February 27, 2002 after the Godhra train attack in which 59 persons were killed was not credible. It added that the SIT has already concluded he was not present at the meeting.

Mr. Bhatt had claimed that he was present in the meeting, held in the immediate aftermath of the Sabarmati Express burning incident, as an intelligence officer and heard Mr. Modi say some things.

But the court said this was a mere bluff. It pointed to how Mr. Bhatt kept quiet for nine whole years and then started exchanging e-mails with some others to ascertain and re-create their movements on that particular night in order to give the false impression that he was with them at the meeting on February 27, 2002.

The court dismissed his plea to make BJP president Amit Shah, then Gujarat Additional Advocate General Tushar Mehta, then senior Gujarat officials G.C. Murmu and Pranav Badekha and journalist Gurumurthy Swaminathan answerable for the “unholy nexus between the prosecuting agency and the higher echelons of Gujarat government” in sensational cases ranging from Sohrabuddin Sheikh fake encounter case to the riots cases.

Mr. Bhatt had produced in court several e-mails he “uncovered” from Mr. Mehta's personal email account to allegedly prove how prosecution documents in these cases were leaked to the defence side. He claimed that sensitive court documents of the Gujarat State were sent to “outsiders” like Mr, Swaminathan.

The judgment said a “criminal nexus” cannot be proved merely because documents meant to be filed in court were first sent to outsiders for an opinion.

*“In our opinion merely taking somebody’s opinion who is an outsider to litigation before filing the reply in the court would not undermine the administration of justice in any way and is not indicative of criminal conspiracy. There are knowledgeable incumbents who can always be consulted and their opinion obtained. There is nothing improper in it,*” the court held.

The judgment further left Mr. Bhatt worse than he was before by directing that two FIRs registered against him in Gujarat be proceeded “in accordance with law”. Proceedings in both FIRs had been earlier stayed by the Supreme Court.

One of the two FIRs is based on Mr. Mehta's accusation that Mr. Bhatt hacked his e-mail account and leaked sensitive documents to put up the false claim of “collusion”. Refusing to set up a Special Investigation Team or transfer this FIR outside Gujarat, the court told Mr. Bhatt that “be you ever so high the law is above you”.

The second FIR is based on a complaint by K.D. Pant, a police constable, who accused Mr. Bhatt of forcing him to sign a "false" affidavit about the February 27, 2002 meeting.

SC says 'no' to Sanjiv Bhatt plea seeking SIT probe - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Echo_419

lavenge lavenge said:


> My original post has been hidden from public view due to the him misusing his official privileges that this site bestow upon him.
> 
> As a tribute to freedom of expression, I am reposting my reply in Jpeg format
> 
> View attachment 264430
> 
> ​@Android @magudi @Echo_419 @Roybot



Long live azadi on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

lightoftruth said:


> *'Sanjiv Bhatt worked with top rival political party against then Gujarat govt'*
> In a scathing judgment, the Supreme Court ripped apart sacked IPS officer Sanjiv Bhatt's claims about a “collusion” between high State functionaries in the then Narendra Modi government and the Gujarat prosecution to save the 2002 Godhra riots accused, including present BJP president Amit Shah.
> 
> Instead, the 76-page judgment delivered on Monday focused its attack on Mr. Bhatt himself. It accused him of coming to the apex court with unclean hands.
> 
> It condemned his conduct, saying it did not befit a senior police officer. *The apex court said Mr. Bhatt was in active touch with “top rival political leaders of Gujarat” in the background of the 2002 riots, and his actions were orchestrated by them to ambush the then Gujarat government.*
> 
> *“Petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) probably forgot he was senior IPS Officer*,” a bench of Chief Justice H.L. Dattu and Justice Arun Mishra said.
> 
> It said he should have “kept away from all politics and activism of creating pressure”. It accused Mr. Bhatt of exploiting the media, and even more damagingly of pressurising the Supreme Court's three-judge bench monitoring the Godhra riots cases, the court-appointed Special Investigation Team investigating the cases and the amicus curiae.
> 
> *“It is apparent that the petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) acted in deliberation and consultation with the leaders of rival political party, NGOs. Petitioner in spite of being a senior IPS officer was interacting with the top rival political leaders of Gujarat. He had exchanged e-mails with rival political party leaders and was being tutored by the lawyer of NGO and its activists. Ghost questions and answers were also prepared as to what the petitioner was required to speak before Justice Nanavati Commission,”*
> 
> Justice Arun Mishra, who wrote the judgment for the bench, observed.
> 
> The verdict said Mr. Bhatt's claims about being present in a high-level meeting called by then Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi on February 27, 2002 after the Godhra train attack in which 59 persons were killed was not credible. It added that the SIT has already concluded he was not present at the meeting.
> 
> Mr. Bhatt had claimed that he was present in the meeting, held in the immediate aftermath of the Sabarmati Express burning incident, as an intelligence officer and heard Mr. Modi say some things.
> 
> But the court said this was a mere bluff. It pointed to how Mr. Bhatt kept quiet for nine whole years and then started exchanging e-mails with some others to ascertain and re-create their movements on that particular night in order to give the false impression that he was with them at the meeting on February 27, 2002.
> 
> The court dismissed his plea to make BJP president Amit Shah, then Gujarat Additional Advocate General Tushar Mehta, then senior Gujarat officials G.C. Murmu and Pranav Badekha and journalist Gurumurthy Swaminathan answerable for the “unholy nexus between the prosecuting agency and the higher echelons of Gujarat government” in sensational cases ranging from Sohrabuddin Sheikh fake encounter case to the riots cases.
> 
> Mr. Bhatt had produced in court several e-mails he “uncovered” from Mr. Mehta's personal email account to allegedly prove how prosecution documents in these cases were leaked to the defence side. He claimed that sensitive court documents of the Gujarat State were sent to “outsiders” like Mr, Swaminathan.
> 
> The judgment said a “criminal nexus” cannot be proved merely because documents meant to be filed in court were first sent to outsiders for an opinion.
> 
> *“In our opinion merely taking somebody’s opinion who is an outsider to litigation before filing the reply in the court would not undermine the administration of justice in any way and is not indicative of criminal conspiracy. There are knowledgeable incumbents who can always be consulted and their opinion obtained. There is nothing improper in it,*” the court held.
> 
> The judgment further left Mr. Bhatt worse than he was before by directing that two FIRs registered against him in Gujarat be proceeded “in accordance with law”. Proceedings in both FIRs had been earlier stayed by the Supreme Court.
> 
> One of the two FIRs is based on Mr. Mehta's accusation that Mr. Bhatt hacked his e-mail account and leaked sensitive documents to put up the false claim of “collusion”. Refusing to set up a Special Investigation Team or transfer this FIR outside Gujarat, the court told Mr. Bhatt that “be you ever so high the law is above you”.
> 
> The second FIR is based on a complaint by K.D. Pant, a police constable, who accused Mr. Bhatt of forcing him to sign a "false" affidavit about the February 27, 2002 meeting.
> 
> SC says 'no' to Sanjiv Bhatt plea seeking SIT probe - The Hindu




Damn, the Supreme court ripped him a new one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

lightoftruth said:


> *'Sanjiv Bhatt worked with top rival political party against then Gujarat govt'*
> In a scathing judgment, the Supreme Court ripped apart sacked IPS officer Sanjiv Bhatt's claims about a “collusion” between high State functionaries in the then Narendra Modi government and the Gujarat prosecution to save the 2002 Godhra riots accused, including present BJP president Amit Shah.
> 
> Instead, the 76-page judgment delivered on Monday focused its attack on Mr. Bhatt himself. It accused him of coming to the apex court with unclean hands.
> 
> It condemned his conduct, saying it did not befit a senior police officer. *The apex court said Mr. Bhatt was in active touch with “top rival political leaders of Gujarat” in the background of the 2002 riots, and his actions were orchestrated by them to ambush the then Gujarat government.*
> 
> *“Petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) probably forgot he was senior IPS Officer*,” a bench of Chief Justice H.L. Dattu and Justice Arun Mishra said.
> 
> It said he should have “kept away from all politics and activism of creating pressure”. It accused Mr. Bhatt of exploiting the media, and even more damagingly of pressurising the Supreme Court's three-judge bench monitoring the Godhra riots cases, the court-appointed Special Investigation Team investigating the cases and the amicus curiae.
> 
> *“It is apparent that the petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) acted in deliberation and consultation with the leaders of rival political party, NGOs. Petitioner in spite of being a senior IPS officer was interacting with the top rival political leaders of Gujarat. He had exchanged e-mails with rival political party leaders and was being tutored by the lawyer of NGO and its activists. Ghost questions and answers were also prepared as to what the petitioner was required to speak before Justice Nanavati Commission,”*
> 
> Justice Arun Mishra, who wrote the judgment for the bench, observed.
> 
> The verdict said Mr. Bhatt's claims about being present in a high-level meeting called by then Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi on February 27, 2002 after the Godhra train attack in which 59 persons were killed was not credible. It added that the SIT has already concluded he was not present at the meeting.
> 
> Mr. Bhatt had claimed that he was present in the meeting, held in the immediate aftermath of the Sabarmati Express burning incident, as an intelligence officer and heard Mr. Modi say some things.
> 
> But the court said this was a mere bluff. It pointed to how Mr. Bhatt kept quiet for nine whole years and then started exchanging e-mails with some others to ascertain and re-create their movements on that particular night in order to give the false impression that he was with them at the meeting on February 27, 2002.
> 
> The court dismissed his plea to make BJP president Amit Shah, then Gujarat Additional Advocate General Tushar Mehta, then senior Gujarat officials G.C. Murmu and Pranav Badekha and journalist Gurumurthy Swaminathan answerable for the “unholy nexus between the prosecuting agency and the higher echelons of Gujarat government” in sensational cases ranging from Sohrabuddin Sheikh fake encounter case to the riots cases.
> 
> Mr. Bhatt had produced in court several e-mails he “uncovered” from Mr. Mehta's personal email account to allegedly prove how prosecution documents in these cases were leaked to the defence side. He claimed that sensitive court documents of the Gujarat State were sent to “outsiders” like Mr, Swaminathan.
> 
> The judgment said a “criminal nexus” cannot be proved merely because documents meant to be filed in court were first sent to outsiders for an opinion.
> 
> *“In our opinion merely taking somebody’s opinion who is an outsider to litigation before filing the reply in the court would not undermine the administration of justice in any way and is not indicative of criminal conspiracy. There are knowledgeable incumbents who can always be consulted and their opinion obtained. There is nothing improper in it,*” the court held.
> 
> The judgment further left Mr. Bhatt worse than he was before by directing that two FIRs registered against him in Gujarat be proceeded “in accordance with law”. Proceedings in both FIRs had been earlier stayed by the Supreme Court.
> 
> One of the two FIRs is based on Mr. Mehta's accusation that Mr. Bhatt hacked his e-mail account and leaked sensitive documents to put up the false claim of “collusion”. Refusing to set up a Special Investigation Team or transfer this FIR outside Gujarat, the court told Mr. Bhatt that “be you ever so high the law is above you”.
> 
> The second FIR is based on a complaint by K.D. Pant, a police constable, who accused Mr. Bhatt of forcing him to sign a "false" affidavit about the February 27, 2002 meeting.
> 
> SC says 'no' to Sanjiv Bhatt plea seeking SIT probe - The Hindu


wow.. that's a damning indictment of not just Sanjeev Bhatt but Congress & NGOs too, especially Teesta Setelvaad's one!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

lightoftruth said:


> *'Sanjiv Bhatt worked with top rival political party against then Gujarat govt'*
> In a scathing judgment, the Supreme Court ripped apart sacked IPS officer Sanjiv Bhatt's claims about a “collusion” between high State functionaries in the then Narendra Modi government and the Gujarat prosecution to save the 2002 Godhra riots accused, including present BJP president Amit Shah.
> 
> Instead, the 76-page judgment delivered on Monday focused its attack on Mr. Bhatt himself. It accused him of coming to the apex court with unclean hands.
> 
> It condemned his conduct, saying it did not befit a senior police officer. *The apex court said Mr. Bhatt was in active touch with “top rival political leaders of Gujarat” in the background of the 2002 riots, and his actions were orchestrated by them to ambush the then Gujarat government.*
> 
> *“Petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) probably forgot he was senior IPS Officer*,” a bench of Chief Justice H.L. Dattu and Justice Arun Mishra said.
> 
> It said he should have “kept away from all politics and activism of creating pressure”. It accused Mr. Bhatt of exploiting the media, and even more damagingly of pressurising the Supreme Court's three-judge bench monitoring the Godhra riots cases, the court-appointed Special Investigation Team investigating the cases and the amicus curiae.
> 
> *“It is apparent that the petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) acted in deliberation and consultation with the leaders of rival political party, NGOs. Petitioner in spite of being a senior IPS officer was interacting with the top rival political leaders of Gujarat. He had exchanged e-mails with rival political party leaders and was being tutored by the lawyer of NGO and its activists. Ghost questions and answers were also prepared as to what the petitioner was required to speak before Justice Nanavati Commission,”*
> 
> Justice Arun Mishra, who wrote the judgment for the bench, observed.
> 
> The verdict said Mr. Bhatt's claims about being present in a high-level meeting called by then Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi on February 27, 2002 after the Godhra train attack in which 59 persons were killed was not credible. It added that the SIT has already concluded he was not present at the meeting.
> 
> Mr. Bhatt had claimed that he was present in the meeting, held in the immediate aftermath of the Sabarmati Express burning incident, as an intelligence officer and heard Mr. Modi say some things.
> 
> But the court said this was a mere bluff. It pointed to how Mr. Bhatt kept quiet for nine whole years and then started exchanging e-mails with some others to ascertain and re-create their movements on that particular night in order to give the false impression that he was with them at the meeting on February 27, 2002.
> 
> The court dismissed his plea to make BJP president Amit Shah, then Gujarat Additional Advocate General Tushar Mehta, then senior Gujarat officials G.C. Murmu and Pranav Badekha and journalist Gurumurthy Swaminathan answerable for the “unholy nexus between the prosecuting agency and the higher echelons of Gujarat government” in sensational cases ranging from Sohrabuddin Sheikh fake encounter case to the riots cases.
> 
> Mr. Bhatt had produced in court several e-mails he “uncovered” from Mr. Mehta's personal email account to allegedly prove how prosecution documents in these cases were leaked to the defence side. He claimed that sensitive court documents of the Gujarat State were sent to “outsiders” like Mr, Swaminathan.
> 
> The judgment said a “criminal nexus” cannot be proved merely because documents meant to be filed in court were first sent to outsiders for an opinion.
> 
> *“In our opinion merely taking somebody’s opinion who is an outsider to litigation before filing the reply in the court would not undermine the administration of justice in any way and is not indicative of criminal conspiracy. There are knowledgeable incumbents who can always be consulted and their opinion obtained. There is nothing improper in it,*” the court held.
> 
> The judgment further left Mr. Bhatt worse than he was before by directing that two FIRs registered against him in Gujarat be proceeded “in accordance with law”. Proceedings in both FIRs had been earlier stayed by the Supreme Court.
> 
> One of the two FIRs is based on Mr. Mehta's accusation that Mr. Bhatt hacked his e-mail account and leaked sensitive documents to put up the false claim of “collusion”. Refusing to set up a Special Investigation Team or transfer this FIR outside Gujarat, the court told Mr. Bhatt that “be you ever so high the law is above you”.
> 
> The second FIR is based on a complaint by K.D. Pant, a police constable, who accused Mr. Bhatt of forcing him to sign a "false" affidavit about the February 27, 2002 meeting.
> 
> SC says 'no' to Sanjiv Bhatt plea seeking SIT probe - The Hindu



Good job by SC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Echo_419 said:


> Good job by SC



SC has been over run by Sanghi Judges. @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

lightoftruth said:


> *'Sanjiv Bhatt worked with top rival political party against then Gujarat govt'*
> In a scathing judgment, the Supreme Court ripped apart sacked IPS officer Sanjiv Bhatt's claims about a “collusion” between high State functionaries in the then Narendra Modi government and the Gujarat prosecution to save the 2002 Godhra riots accused, including present BJP president Amit Shah.
> 
> Instead, the 76-page judgment delivered on Monday focused its attack on Mr. Bhatt himself. It accused him of coming to the apex court with unclean hands.
> 
> It condemned his conduct, saying it did not befit a senior police officer. *The apex court said Mr. Bhatt was in active touch with “top rival political leaders of Gujarat” in the background of the 2002 riots, and his actions were orchestrated by them to ambush the then Gujarat government.*
> 
> *“Petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) probably forgot he was senior IPS Officer*,” a bench of Chief Justice H.L. Dattu and Justice Arun Mishra said.
> 
> It said he should have “kept away from all politics and activism of creating pressure”. It accused Mr. Bhatt of exploiting the media, and even more damagingly of pressurising the Supreme Court's three-judge bench monitoring the Godhra riots cases, the court-appointed Special Investigation Team investigating the cases and the amicus curiae.
> 
> *“It is apparent that the petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) acted in deliberation and consultation with the leaders of rival political party, NGOs. Petitioner in spite of being a senior IPS officer was interacting with the top rival political leaders of Gujarat. He had exchanged e-mails with rival political party leaders and was being tutored by the lawyer of NGO and its activists. Ghost questions and answers were also prepared as to what the petitioner was required to speak before Justice Nanavati Commission,”*
> 
> Justice Arun Mishra, who wrote the judgment for the bench, observed.
> 
> The verdict said Mr. Bhatt's claims about being present in a high-level meeting called by then Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi on February 27, 2002 after the Godhra train attack in which 59 persons were killed was not credible. It added that the SIT has already concluded he was not present at the meeting.
> 
> Mr. Bhatt had claimed that he was present in the meeting, held in the immediate aftermath of the Sabarmati Express burning incident, as an intelligence officer and heard Mr. Modi say some things.
> 
> But the court said this was a mere bluff. It pointed to how Mr. Bhatt kept quiet for nine whole years and then started exchanging e-mails with some others to ascertain and re-create their movements on that particular night in order to give the false impression that he was with them at the meeting on February 27, 2002.
> 
> The court dismissed his plea to make BJP president Amit Shah, then Gujarat Additional Advocate General Tushar Mehta, then senior Gujarat officials G.C. Murmu and Pranav Badekha and journalist Gurumurthy Swaminathan answerable for the “unholy nexus between the prosecuting agency and the higher echelons of Gujarat government” in sensational cases ranging from Sohrabuddin Sheikh fake encounter case to the riots cases.
> 
> Mr. Bhatt had produced in court several e-mails he “uncovered” from Mr. Mehta's personal email account to allegedly prove how prosecution documents in these cases were leaked to the defence side. He claimed that sensitive court documents of the Gujarat State were sent to “outsiders” like Mr, Swaminathan.
> 
> The judgment said a “criminal nexus” cannot be proved merely because documents meant to be filed in court were first sent to outsiders for an opinion.
> 
> *“In our opinion merely taking somebody’s opinion who is an outsider to litigation before filing the reply in the court would not undermine the administration of justice in any way and is not indicative of criminal conspiracy. There are knowledgeable incumbents who can always be consulted and their opinion obtained. There is nothing improper in it,*” the court held.
> 
> The judgment further left Mr. Bhatt worse than he was before by directing that two FIRs registered against him in Gujarat be proceeded “in accordance with law”. Proceedings in both FIRs had been earlier stayed by the Supreme Court.
> 
> One of the two FIRs is based on Mr. Mehta's accusation that Mr. Bhatt hacked his e-mail account and leaked sensitive documents to put up the false claim of “collusion”. Refusing to set up a Special Investigation Team or transfer this FIR outside Gujarat, the court told Mr. Bhatt that “be you ever so high the law is above you”.
> 
> The second FIR is based on a complaint by K.D. Pant, a police constable, who accused Mr. Bhatt of forcing him to sign a "false" affidavit about the February 27, 2002 meeting.
> 
> SC says 'no' to Sanjiv Bhatt plea seeking SIT probe - The Hindu





SC or even Delhi HC seems to be on saffron steroids theses days. 

First strict directives about, no more dilly delaying Herald case against Antonia Maino and Sons company.

Then Ganga cleaning issue.

then

Fresh impetus for Uniform civil code.

Then

This Sanjeej Bhat expose.

Next what ??

Teesta sent to remand ?? 

I guess Sibbal overseeing a case for banning crackers during upcoming Hindu festivities didn't augur well with SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saurav

lightoftruth said:


> *'Sanjiv Bhatt worked with top rival political party against then Gujarat govt'*
> In a scathing judgment, the Supreme Court ripped apart sacked IPS officer Sanjiv Bhatt's claims about a “collusion” between high State functionaries in the then Narendra Modi government and the Gujarat prosecution to save the 2002 Godhra riots accused, including present BJP president Amit Shah.
> 
> Instead, the 76-page judgment delivered on Monday focused its attack on Mr. Bhatt himself. It accused him of coming to the apex court with unclean hands.
> 
> It condemned his conduct, saying it did not befit a senior police officer. *The apex court said Mr. Bhatt was in active touch with “top rival political leaders of Gujarat” in the background of the 2002 riots, and his actions were orchestrated by them to ambush the then Gujarat government.*
> 
> *“Petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) probably forgot he was senior IPS Officer*,” a bench of Chief Justice H.L. Dattu and Justice Arun Mishra said.
> 
> It said he should have “kept away from all politics and activism of creating pressure”. It accused Mr. Bhatt of exploiting the media, and even more damagingly of pressurising the Supreme Court's three-judge bench monitoring the Godhra riots cases, the court-appointed Special Investigation Team investigating the cases and the amicus curiae.
> 
> *“It is apparent that the petitioner (Mr. Bhatt) acted in deliberation and consultation with the leaders of rival political party, NGOs. Petitioner in spite of being a senior IPS officer was interacting with the top rival political leaders of Gujarat. He had exchanged e-mails with rival political party leaders and was being tutored by the lawyer of NGO and its activists. Ghost questions and answers were also prepared as to what the petitioner was required to speak before Justice Nanavati Commission,”*
> 
> Justice Arun Mishra, who wrote the judgment for the bench, observed.
> 
> The verdict said Mr. Bhatt's claims about being present in a high-level meeting called by then Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi on February 27, 2002 after the Godhra train attack in which 59 persons were killed was not credible. It added that the SIT has already concluded he was not present at the meeting.
> 
> Mr. Bhatt had claimed that he was present in the meeting, held in the immediate aftermath of the Sabarmati Express burning incident, as an intelligence officer and heard Mr. Modi say some things.
> 
> But the court said this was a mere bluff. It pointed to how Mr. Bhatt kept quiet for nine whole years and then started exchanging e-mails with some others to ascertain and re-create their movements on that particular night in order to give the false impression that he was with them at the meeting on February 27, 2002.
> 
> The court dismissed his plea to make BJP president Amit Shah, then Gujarat Additional Advocate General Tushar Mehta, then senior Gujarat officials G.C. Murmu and Pranav Badekha and journalist Gurumurthy Swaminathan answerable for the “unholy nexus between the prosecuting agency and the higher echelons of Gujarat government” in sensational cases ranging from Sohrabuddin Sheikh fake encounter case to the riots cases.
> 
> Mr. Bhatt had produced in court several e-mails he “uncovered” from Mr. Mehta's personal email account to allegedly prove how prosecution documents in these cases were leaked to the defence side. He claimed that sensitive court documents of the Gujarat State were sent to “outsiders” like Mr, Swaminathan.
> 
> The judgment said a “criminal nexus” cannot be proved merely because documents meant to be filed in court were first sent to outsiders for an opinion.
> 
> *“In our opinion merely taking somebody’s opinion who is an outsider to litigation before filing the reply in the court would not undermine the administration of justice in any way and is not indicative of criminal conspiracy. There are knowledgeable incumbents who can always be consulted and their opinion obtained. There is nothing improper in it,*” the court held.
> 
> The judgment further left Mr. Bhatt worse than he was before by directing that two FIRs registered against him in Gujarat be proceeded “in accordance with law”. Proceedings in both FIRs had been earlier stayed by the Supreme Court.
> 
> One of the two FIRs is based on Mr. Mehta's accusation that Mr. Bhatt hacked his e-mail account and leaked sensitive documents to put up the false claim of “collusion”. Refusing to set up a Special Investigation Team or transfer this FIR outside Gujarat, the court told Mr. Bhatt that “be you ever so high the law is above you”.
> 
> The second FIR is based on a complaint by K.D. Pant, a police constable, who accused Mr. Bhatt of forcing him to sign a "false" affidavit about the February 27, 2002 meeting.
> 
> SC says 'no' to Sanjiv Bhatt plea seeking SIT probe - The Hindu



Taking this judgement as base, cant some BJP worker file new cases against those Congress leaders ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. that's a damning indictment of not just Sanjeev Bhatt but
> Congress & NGOs, especially Teesta Setelvaad's one!


"Unholy Nexus" "tutored by NGO" "forgot he was IPS" cannot be any stronger words from SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. that's a damning indictment of not just Sanjeev Bhatt but Congress & NGOs, especially Teesta Setelvaad's one!



Truth don't need manufacturing , it was always there to be found but what it was lacking till now was the very intent to do so.As soon as the guards changed at Delhi this was imminent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Howd ppl?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JanjaWeed

lightoftruth said:


> "Unholy Nexus" "tutored by NGO" "forgot he was IPS" cannot be any stronger words from SC.





SwAggeR said:


> Truth don't need manufacturing , it was always there to be found but what it was lacking till now was the very intent to do so.As soon as the guards changed at Delhi this was imminent.


But there are still some section of Congress loyalists in judiciary trying to save their past masters. Teesta Setelvaad is well protected & gets repeated reprieve from SC no matter what. When people like Kapil Sibal start arguing the case on Tessta's behalf.. even Judiciary starts folding & begins to tow Congress's line! Would be interesting see what happens tomorrow!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tuo padre

arp2041 said:


> Howd ppl?


after a long time. welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Howd ppl?


yehe.. you found your password!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

arp2041 said:


> Howd ppl?


Welcome bro...

Hopefully the other id is discarded now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> Howd ppl?



Arre ladke kaha that tu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> But there are still some section of Congress loyalists in judiciary trying to save their past masters. Teesta Setelvaad is well protected & gets repeated reprieve from SC no matter what. When people like Kapil Sibal start arguing the case on Tessta's behalf.. even Judiciary starts folding & begins tow Congress's line! Would be interesting see what happens tomorrow!




SC is hardcore Top to Bottom run autonomous entity. If Sir H L Dattu remains in right state of mind ,then no Congressi lacky will stick out his head for them. Though there was exception in the case of last hanging when one SC judge went rouge but he was immediately overruled by bench of judges.



arp2041 said:


> Howd ppl?



What made you go on so long hibernation ?? 

OR

Rahul Gandhi inspired you to take sabbatical ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> SC is hardcore Top to Bottom run autonomous entity. If Sir H L Dattu remains in right state of mind ,then no Congressi lacky will stick out his head for them. Though there was exception in the case of last hanging when one SC judge went rouge but he was immediately overruled by bench of judges.



Generally they have been excellent. bar some exceptions. Ruling parties find a way to influence these judges by promising plum post retirement posts. 18 out of 21 SC judges retired during UPA2 regime managed to land lucrative assignments in various tribunals or commissions. Unless there is a stop to these sort of backhanded complements, there will always remain question mark over the credibility of judiciary.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> I disagree with @mooppan when it comes to Christians, I know quite a few Keralite Christians willing to give BJP a chance in Kerala.They are sick of both parties & will vote for BJP depending on it's agenda & manifesto.
> 
> They supported Modi for PM too, one guy [whose father is a die-hard Congressman back in Kerala] also campaigned for Modi online!


Anna,Kerala BJP gurinchi theliyaadu meeku.
My home town has a population of 45,000 with 35 municipal wards of which around 20,000 are Christians,But BJP didn't allotted a single seat to Christians(though we don't want it) in any of these 35 municipal wards,even in a ward of 95% Christian population (because of strong opposition from RSS)..This is almost same in whole of Kerala..If they are going with these attitude,i don't expect a favorable sign from us...bjp ki support ledu..vachche election lo bjp ki manchi respone isthundi memu,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Echo_419 said:


> Long live azadi on PDF



Couple of days back, @vsdave2302 humiliated him and forced him to take back his dubious negative rating.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

What is happning ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 264503
> 
> 
> What is happning ?



It is funny. Couple of days back Lalu was saying that there are very few people in Amit Shah's rally. Now Lalu scored blank.They are on the path of becoming ordinary citizen from big leaders. Now they can enjoy with the money they made and forget about being in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 264503
> 
> 
> What is happning ?



Hi guy,

In whose favor the voting of first phase was?


----------



## Sky lord

Have you guys all gone and voted for best essay?


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> Howd ppl?


Oh ho ho ... yeh chaand kahan se nikal aaya aaj. 
Good to see ya bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

The Bihar Pendulum Swings Again | Swarajya

*Has the pendulum of Bihar election swung against the BJP? If so, why?*

Note: This article does not refer to any exit polls and is a summary of voter intelligence based on ground reports.

Every election has a central story which usually gets twisted and tailored by narrative builders and news media as per the ideological sunglasses they wear. For instance, the 2004 national election was all about the severe drought that vast parts of India had faced over the preceding two years, but the media narrative was totally built around the “India Shining” campaign of Advani and how he failed to enthuse the voters. Similarly, 2009 was billed as the NREGA election under the tutelage of Rahul Gandhi as youth icon while in reality it was all a positive vote for the preceding 6-7 years of unprecedented growth due to Vajpayee era economic liberalization.

Of course, 2014 is one of those rare elections when “NaMo wave” became such an overwhelming central theme that even the media could not ignore it. In that vein, Bihar this winter has all the hallmarks of being converted into a “beef election” (sic) by the media narrative in an attempt to show how the Modi wave is waning due to “intolerance” of the Majority Hindu community led by BJP and the larger Sangh Parivaar. Thus some are desperately hoping that somehow BJP loses Bihar so that they can legitimize the “Sahitya-Akademi award returnee’s anger” through democratic franchise of rural heartland.

Already adventurous ‘secular economists’ like Swaminathan Aiyer are clearly integrating their beef romance into Bihar electoral outcomes and more may soon [URL='http://goo.gl/ZX5YIl']follow suit. This is one of the primary reasons why we need to have independent narratives that can analyze both victories and defeats without being unnecessarily ‘secular’ or robustly ‘leftist’.

Bihar is indeed turning out to be a roller-coaster of an election where the pendulum seems to be swinging from one side to the other with remarkable alacrity. This is our humble attempt to narrate the story of Bihar election as dispassionately as possible.

When the election season began in around June-July this year, the sheer arithmetic of the newly formed Mahagathbandhan was so overwhelming that BJP-NDA was struggling to even put-up a fight, but then that tireless campaigner, Prime Minister Modi, entered the theatre of Bihar in August with his 4 back-to-back rallies which took the lead in setting the agenda for the state. His constant haranguing on the theme of “return of Jungle Raj” created the momentum for BJP in a big way and by late august, NDA which was nowhere in the race came within striking distance of Mahagathbandhan with merely a lag of 3%.

The first big turning point of Bihar election came when Mahagathbandhan held a joint rally of Sonia Gandhi, Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad Yadav which was turned into a giant display of militant Yadav political comeback by Lalu and RJD (who addressed the rally at the very end in an attempt to show that he was the big boss of the alliance). This was a moment of realization that woke up all other marginalized castes like MBCs and Mahadalits into believing Modi’s message of a return of “Jungle Raj”. Two days after the Patna rally, Modi addressed a mammoth crowd in Bhagalpur which saw unprecedented attendance even by Modi-rally standards. Local media went berserk in reportage of how Modi had managed to only grow popular than what he was in the summer of 2014.





Over the next few weeks, BJP-NDA simply grew from strength to strength as there began a massive consolidation of non-Yadav and non-Muslim votes in favour of the saffron alliance against the return of the Yadav Jungle Raj. Amit Shah, BJP party president, also managed to sort out the crucial seat-sharing deal with its restive NDA allies causing as little damage as possible. Indeed by late September it was amply clear that NDA was running ahead of the race. Our own last pre-poll survey showed that the pendulum had swung in favour of NDA with nearly 4 percentage point lead. This is when there was a twist in the central story of Bihar probably for one final time.

The first phase of Bihar election was made up of 49 seats spread across 10 districts of south-east Bihar which is known in Bihar political circles as “Nitish territory”. It was here that JDU had won 29 of the seats in 2010. It was here that JDU in the company of RJD and Congress together had a whopping lead of 34% in 2010 (although JDU was then in alliance with BJP) and nearly 9% even in the Modi-wave election of 2014. Thus, even as per our pre-poll survey the newly formed UPA+ alliance was supposed to do well in these 49 seats.

As polling began on Monday, we at 5forty3 also began to monitor voter behavior by deploying our data-political tools on the ground. Although no sampling tools are 100% accurate, we have found that some of these statistical findings on actual polling days have the ability to gauge trends with reasonable clarity of nearly 90% accuracy. What we were able to observe on the 12th were spread across three levels;

– In terms of raw numbers, UPA+ was definitely ahead by about 2 percentage points over NDA. This did not come as a surprise at all, in fact, if anything, the lead of UPA+ over NDA had only seemingly declined from the last two elections and the saffron alliance was actually doing better than previous elections. But once these raw numbers were extrapolated to derive weighted averages based on caste-social matrix and the age-specific demographics, UPA’s lead more than doubled to 5%. This was the first worrying sign for NDA because it meant that UPA had not suffered any voter attrition and that all the constituent parties were holding on to their respective votes. Even more worryingly, NDA led by BJP had actually lost a small fraction of vote (about 1%) from its 2014 share despite having visibly added Jitan Ram Manjhi as the addendum to enlarge their social base

– For one of our most reliable tools to gauge general trends of an election, we usually measure ‘Swing Polling Booths’ as an important metric to understand voter behavior in an electoral scenario. Thus out of the 80 polling station areas that we were monitoring on Monday, 31 were specially chosen Swing Polling Booth locations. Of these 31, UPA+ led in 22 while NDA was able to manage lead positions in only 9. To give a comparative analysis, during the 2014 LS polls, BJP would routinely carry 3/4th of all Swing Polling Booths on voting days in the heartland which generally enabled us to be confident about the saffron performance. The past accuracy of this tool in predicting overall electoral patterns of a particular geography has been nearly 9.3 out of every 10 elections!

– The third and possibly the most worrying factor for NDA was the quality of “vote-share” that UPA+ was able to muster on the first day of polling. What was clearly visible was something like this – among OBC as well as MBC voters, JDU-RJD alliance was the clear first choice whereas BJP was a distant second choice while NDA allies were the last choice. Among Mahadalit voters, BJP-HAM were the first choice followed by JDU as a close second choice and then came the rest as a distant third. Among Upper Caste voters, BJP was a clear first choice but even JDU got some traction at low levels, especially were BJP was not an opponent. What such a vote pattern means is that the JDU alliance had a clear social advantage in the biggest chunk of 51% of votes belonging to OBCs and MBCs while BJP-NDA only enjoyed a marginal advantage in their own vote-base of 33% (Upper Castes & Dalits).

Although all these three findings were limited only to the first phase of the election and the remaining 4 phases may vary from these mean averages what one must bear in mind is the fact that alarm bells are ringing for the NDA. Firstly the trend has become apparent, because usually within a state even with sub-regional variations, general trends remain more-or-less intact with varying degrees of strength. Secondly, NDA now does not have the cushion of underperforming in future phases which means that the saffron alliance has to do extremely well in at least 3 of the next 4 phases of Bihar elections.

As election analysts we also need to analyze and understand proper reasons for any demographic trends. If the pendulum of Bihar election has actually swung (to whatever degree) on day 1, it is obligatory on our part to explain them with cold logic.

The *primary reason* for NDA’s underperformance on day one of Bihar seems to have come from that ill-timed statement of Mohan Bhagwat on “Reservations”. Here we must concede that we grossly underestimated the ability of RJD-JDU strategists and planners in creating hara-kiri around this issue by tapping an undercurrent of distrust.

What will forever remain a mystery is why did the RSS Sarsanghchalak actually make those observations on “Reservations” in a charged election environment of Bihar while the opposition’s main plank was “_Mandal v/s Kamandal_”. What is no longer a mystery is how RJD-JDU tapped the issue brilliantly. Just 48 hours before polling day, across all villages, many of the backward caste groups began meeting secretly to discuss “rumors” which indicated that if BJP came to power, they are not averse to “tinkering with the reservations because RSS has commanded the party to do so”. Upper Caste youths bragging about how BJP, once in power, would create a more level playing field in “Reservations” did not help matters at all.

In fact, by the day of polling the issue had grown into a wild fire in many districts, so much so that the Prime Minister himself had to intervene to make a statement condemning such rumors. By then it was probably too late. Those MBC and non-Yadav OBC voters who were consolidating behind NDA had suddenly developed enough doubt to alter their voting decisions on polling day.

The *second reason* for the pendulum swing comes from Nitish Kumar himself. Ever since the Modi campaign had altered Bihar electoral trends in August, one kept wondering as to why Nitish was not counter-campaigning across the state, for he was simply too ensconced in Patna and not travelling to rural Bihar. Then suddenly, in very late September, Nitish hit the campaign trail with a vengeance. It was a great strategy by Prashant Kishore (who probably understands BJP strategies very well and has adequate counter strategic protection) to preserve the most popular Bihari leader only to unleash him at the very last moment in a campaign rush that helped create a late swing in favor of the Mahagathbandhan, especially among women voters who had a sympathetic view about their CM.

The *third reason* was the sheer timing of the Dadri Beef-Murder incident which was so heavily highlighted by the media that Bihar was massively polarized to such an extent that virtually all Muslims simply came out to vote Nitish to power in order to “survive” under a “Hindu onslaught led by BJP”. Whatever little chance there was of third front and other parties getting even a fraction of Muslim votes totally disappeared after the Dadri event. One has to simply glance at Urdu Newspapers of Bihar like “_Inquilab_”, “_Rashtriye Sahara_”, “_Qaumi Tanzeem_” or “_Pindar_” to understand how the Dadri event was particularly highlighted by the Urdu press.

It must be noted here that poor and backward Muslims are the primary readers of Urdu Newspapers in Bihar (while the elite Muslims read English & Hindi). These poorer Muslims were also the ones who were not averse to adopt Owaisi or even vote for NDA allies like LJP and HAM, but after Dadri they all turned en mass towards RJD-JDU without any doubt. Also, the timing of Dadri coverage ensured that Muslim voters had extra incentive to turnout in large numbers, purely as a ‘survival instinct’ unlike in 2014 when Muslim voters were mostly disinterested.

In fact, the Dadri event’s timing and the media coverage was so perfect that it left BJP almost completely exposed to massive polarization. Over the last couple of years, BJP has been insured against such communal polarization by counter-polarization (which mainly depends on the degree of enthusiastic backward & Dalit participation), but this time BJP was already exposed due to self-doubts among backwards created by Mohan Ji Bhagwat’s ill-timed “Reservations” comments.

The *fourth and final reason* is the way BJP mishandled the whole ticket distribution fiasco which has created many deep divisions within the party fold. Bad ticket distribution is an elementary mistake that should have been avoided and one really doesn’t understand what pulls and pressures forced the party managers to make these compromises. Whatever the reasons, this ticket issue has had a direct impact in at least 15-18 seats but has had an indirect impact on party cadre morale in more than 50 seats which showed clearly on first day’s polling.

What all of this means to eventual outcome of Bihar is anybody’s guess, but some broad pointers can now be deducted after the first round of polling;

– JDU is now definitely likely to do much better than anticipated and its worst case scenario now cannot go below 60 seats

– BJP’s best case scenario now is to emerge as the single largest party and cross at least 80 seats to then somehow form the government in the state by leveraging internal differences of the opposition alliance and its own power at the center

– RJD has to perform extremely badly to end up winning less than 40 seats, but with a strong MY combo backing it and also a section of other OBCs and MBCs supporting it, such a scenario looks less likely now than a week ago

– Drought is now the single biggest X factor that BJP must depend on to hope that hapless drought victims of those 23 districts with less than 80% mean rainfall would bury all their self-doubts to vote for BJP

– Modi, the tireless campaigner may yet manage to change the whole narrative process of Bihar campaign and bring back development to the center stage to once again alter the electoral course

– Bihar BJP’s umpteen CM aspirants and their internal contradictions may end up hurting BJP further in the coming phases of election

As per some BJP-Sangh insiders, Party President, Amit Bhai Shah, has really staked his entire political career on Bihar elections, so one hopes for his sake that somehow BJP could pull off a difficult victory or at least fulfil the task of emerging clearly as the single largest party in a hung assembly. The amount of media cacophony in case Mahagathbandhan manages to win would be deadly to say the least.[/URL]

I don't like this :-(


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> The Bihar Pendulum Swings Again | Swarajya
> 
> *Has the pendulum of Bihar election swung against the BJP? If so, why?*
> 
> Note: This article does not refer to any exit polls and is a summary of voter intelligence based on ground reports.
> 
> Every election has a central story which usually gets twisted and tailored by narrative builders and news media as per the ideological sunglasses they wear. For instance, the 2004 national election was all about the severe drought that vast parts of India had faced over the preceding two years, but the media narrative was totally built around the “India Shining” campaign of Advani and how he failed to enthuse the voters. Similarly, 2009 was billed as the NREGA election under the tutelage of Rahul Gandhi as youth icon while in reality it was all a positive vote for the preceding 6-7 years of unprecedented growth due to Vajpayee era economic liberalization.
> 
> Of course, 2014 is one of those rare elections when “NaMo wave” became such an overwhelming central theme that even the media could not ignore it. In that vein, Bihar this winter has all the hallmarks of being converted into a “beef election” (sic) by the media narrative in an attempt to show how the Modi wave is waning due to “intolerance” of the Majority Hindu community led by BJP and the larger Sangh Parivaar. Thus some are desperately hoping that somehow BJP loses Bihar so that they can legitimize the “Sahitya-Akademi award returnee’s anger” through democratic franchise of rural heartland.
> 
> Already adventurous ‘secular economists’ like Swaminathan Aiyer are clearly integrating their beef romance into Bihar electoral outcomes and more may soon follow suit. This is one of the primary reasons why we need to have independent narratives that can analyze both victories and defeats without being unnecessarily ‘secular’ or robustly ‘leftist’.
> 
> Bihar is indeed turning out to be a roller-coaster of an election where the pendulum seems to be swinging from one side to the other with remarkable alacrity. This is our humble attempt to narrate the story of Bihar election as dispassionately as possible.
> 
> When the election season began in around June-July this year, the sheer arithmetic of the newly formed Mahagathbandhan was so overwhelming that BJP-NDA was struggling to even put-up a fight, but then that tireless campaigner, Prime Minister Modi, entered the theatre of Bihar in August with his 4 back-to-back rallies which took the lead in setting the agenda for the state. His constant haranguing on the theme of “return of Jungle Raj” created the momentum for BJP in a big way and by late august, NDA which was nowhere in the race came within striking distance of Mahagathbandhan with merely a lag of 3%.
> 
> The first big turning point of Bihar election came when Mahagathbandhan held a joint rally of Sonia Gandhi, Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad Yadav which was turned into a giant display of militant Yadav political comeback by Lalu and RJD (who addressed the rally at the very end in an attempt to show that he was the big boss of the alliance). This was a moment of realization that woke up all other marginalized castes like MBCs and Mahadalits into believing Modi’s message of a return of “Jungle Raj”. Two days after the Patna rally, Modi addressed a mammoth crowd in Bhagalpur which saw unprecedented attendance even by Modi-rally standards. Local media went berserk in reportage of how Modi had managed to only grow popular than what he was in the summer of 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the next few weeks, BJP-NDA simply grew from strength to strength as there began a massive consolidation of non-Yadav and non-Muslim votes in favour of the saffron alliance against the return of the Yadav Jungle Raj. Amit Shah, BJP party president, also managed to sort out the crucial seat-sharing deal with its restive NDA allies causing as little damage as possible. Indeed by late September it was amply clear that NDA was running ahead of the race. Our own last pre-poll survey showed that the pendulum had swung in favour of NDA with nearly 4 percentage point lead. This is when there was a twist in the central story of Bihar probably for one final time.
> 
> The first phase of Bihar election was made up of 49 seats spread across 10 districts of south-east Bihar which is known in Bihar political circles as “Nitish territory”. It was here that JDU had won 29 of the seats in 2010. It was here that JDU in the company of RJD and Congress together had a whopping lead of 34% in 2010 (although JDU was then in alliance with BJP) and nearly 9% even in the Modi-wave election of 2014. Thus, even as per our pre-poll survey the newly formed UPA+ alliance was supposed to do well in these 49 seats.
> 
> As polling began on Monday, we at 5forty3 also began to monitor voter behavior by deploying our data-political tools on the ground. Although no sampling tools are 100% accurate, we have found that some of these statistical findings on actual polling days have the ability to gauge trends with reasonable clarity of nearly 90% accuracy. What we were able to observe on the 12th were spread across three levels;
> 
> – In terms of raw numbers, UPA+ was definitely ahead by about 2 percentage points over NDA. This did not come as a surprise at all, in fact, if anything, the lead of UPA+ over NDA had only seemingly declined from the last two elections and the saffron alliance was actually doing better than previous elections. But once these raw numbers were extrapolated to derive weighted averages based on caste-social matrix and the age-specific demographics, UPA’s lead more than doubled to 5%. This was the first worrying sign for NDA because it meant that UPA had not suffered any voter attrition and that all the constituent parties were holding on to their respective votes. Even more worryingly, NDA led by BJP had actually lost a small fraction of vote (about 1%) from its 2014 share despite having visibly added Jitan Ram Manjhi as the addendum to enlarge their social base
> 
> – For one of our most reliable tools to gauge general trends of an election, we usually measure ‘Swing Polling Booths’ as an important metric to understand voter behavior in an electoral scenario. Thus out of the 80 polling station areas that we were monitoring on Monday, 31 were specially chosen Swing Polling Booth locations. Of these 31, UPA+ led in 22 while NDA was able to manage lead positions in only 9. To give a comparative analysis, during the 2014 LS polls, BJP would routinely carry 3/4th of all Swing Polling Booths on voting days in the heartland which generally enabled us to be confident about the saffron performance. The past accuracy of this tool in predicting overall electoral patterns of a particular geography has been nearly 9.3 out of every 10 elections!
> 
> – The third and possibly the most worrying factor for NDA was the quality of “vote-share” that UPA+ was able to muster on the first day of polling. What was clearly visible was something like this – among OBC as well as MBC voters, JDU-RJD alliance was the clear first choice whereas BJP was a distant second choice while NDA allies were the last choice. Among Mahadalit voters, BJP-HAM were the first choice followed by JDU as a close second choice and then came the rest as a distant third. Among Upper Caste voters, BJP was a clear first choice but even JDU got some traction at low levels, especially were BJP was not an opponent. What such a vote pattern means is that the JDU alliance had a clear social advantage in the biggest chunk of 51% of votes belonging to OBCs and MBCs while BJP-NDA only enjoyed a marginal advantage in their own vote-base of 33% (Upper Castes & Dalits).
> 
> Although all these three findings were limited only to the first phase of the election and the remaining 4 phases may vary from these mean averages what one must bear in mind is the fact that alarm bells are ringing for the NDA. Firstly the trend has become apparent, because usually within a state even with sub-regional variations, general trends remain more-or-less intact with varying degrees of strength. Secondly, NDA now does not have the cushion of underperforming in future phases which means that the saffron alliance has to do extremely well in at least 3 of the next 4 phases of Bihar elections.
> 
> As election analysts we also need to analyze and understand proper reasons for any demographic trends. If the pendulum of Bihar election has actually swung (to whatever degree) on day 1, it is obligatory on our part to explain them with cold logic.
> 
> The *primary reason* for NDA’s underperformance on day one of Bihar seems to have come from that ill-timed statement of Mohan Bhagwat on “Reservations”. Here we must concede that we grossly underestimated the ability of RJD-JDU strategists and planners in creating hara-kiri around this issue by tapping an undercurrent of distrust.
> 
> What will forever remain a mystery is why did the RSS Sarsanghchalak actually make those observations on “Reservations” in a charged election environment of Bihar while the opposition’s main plank was “_Mandal v/s Kamandal_”. What is no longer a mystery is how RJD-JDU tapped the issue brilliantly. Just 48 hours before polling day, across all villages, many of the backward caste groups began meeting secretly to discuss “rumors” which indicated that if BJP came to power, they are not averse to “tinkering with the reservations because RSS has commanded the party to do so”. Upper Caste youths bragging about how BJP, once in power, would create a more level playing field in “Reservations” did not help matters at all.
> 
> In fact, by the day of polling the issue had grown into a wild fire in many districts, so much so that the Prime Minister himself had to intervene to make a statement condemning such rumors. By then it was probably too late. Those MBC and non-Yadav OBC voters who were consolidating behind NDA had suddenly developed enough doubt to alter their voting decisions on polling day.
> 
> The *second reason* for the pendulum swing comes from Nitish Kumar himself. Ever since the Modi campaign had altered Bihar electoral trends in August, one kept wondering as to why Nitish was not counter-campaigning across the state, for he was simply too ensconced in Patna and not travelling to rural Bihar. Then suddenly, in very late September, Nitish hit the campaign trail with a vengeance. It was a great strategy by Prashant Kishore (who probably understands BJP strategies very well and has adequate counter strategic protection) to preserve the most popular Bihari leader only to unleash him at the very last moment in a campaign rush that helped create a late swing in favor of the Mahagathbandhan, especially among women voters who had a sympathetic view about their CM.
> 
> The *third reason* was the sheer timing of the Dadri Beef-Murder incident which was so heavily highlighted by the media that Bihar was massively polarized to such an extent that virtually all Muslims simply came out to vote Nitish to power in order to “survive” under a “Hindu onslaught led by BJP”. Whatever little chance there was of third front and other parties getting even a fraction of Muslim votes totally disappeared after the Dadri event. One has to simply glance at Urdu Newspapers of Bihar like “_Inquilab_”, “_Rashtriye Sahara_”, “_Qaumi Tanzeem_” or “_Pindar_” to understand how the Dadri event was particularly highlighted by the Urdu press.
> 
> It must be noted here that poor and backward Muslims are the primary readers of Urdu Newspapers in Bihar (while the elite Muslims read English & Hindi). These poorer Muslims were also the ones who were not averse to adopt Owaisi or even vote for NDA allies like LJP and HAM, but after Dadri they all turned en mass towards RJD-JDU without any doubt. Also, the timing of Dadri coverage ensured that Muslim voters had extra incentive to turnout in large numbers, purely as a ‘survival instinct’ unlike in 2014 when Muslim voters were mostly disinterested.
> 
> In fact, the Dadri event’s timing and the media coverage was so perfect that it left BJP almost completely exposed to massive polarization. Over the last couple of years, BJP has been insured against such communal polarization by counter-polarization (which mainly depends on the degree of enthusiastic backward & Dalit participation), but this time BJP was already exposed due to self-doubts among backwards created by Mohan Ji Bhagwat’s ill-timed “Reservations” comments.
> 
> The *fourth and final reason* is the way BJP mishandled the whole ticket distribution fiasco which has created many deep divisions within the party fold. Bad ticket distribution is an elementary mistake that should have been avoided and one really doesn’t understand what pulls and pressures forced the party managers to make these compromises. Whatever the reasons, this ticket issue has had a direct impact in at least 15-18 seats but has had an indirect impact on party cadre morale in more than 50 seats which showed clearly on first day’s polling.
> 
> What all of this means to eventual outcome of Bihar is anybody’s guess, but some broad pointers can now be deducted after the first round of polling;
> 
> – JDU is now definitely likely to do much better than anticipated and its worst case scenario now cannot go below 60 seats
> 
> – BJP’s best case scenario now is to emerge as the single largest party and cross at least 80 seats to then somehow form the government in the state by leveraging internal differences of the opposition alliance and its own power at the center
> 
> – RJD has to perform extremely badly to end up winning less than 40 seats, but with a strong MY combo backing it and also a section of other OBCs and MBCs supporting it, such a scenario looks less likely now than a week ago
> 
> – Drought is now the single biggest X factor that BJP must depend on to hope that hapless drought victims of those 23 districts with less than 80% mean rainfall would bury all their self-doubts to vote for BJP
> 
> – Modi, the tireless campaigner may yet manage to change the whole narrative process of Bihar campaign and bring back development to the center stage to once again alter the electoral course
> 
> – Bihar BJP’s umpteen CM aspirants and their internal contradictions may end up hurting BJP further in the coming phases of election
> 
> As per some BJP-Sangh insiders, Party President, Amit Bhai Shah, has really staked his entire political career on Bihar elections, so one hopes for his sake that somehow BJP could pull off a difficult victory or at least fulfil the task of emerging clearly as the single largest party in a hung assembly. The amount of media cacophony in case Mahagathbandhan manages to win would be deadly to say the least.
> 
> I don't like this :-(




Meh, don't trust him, the guy is very good at giving contradictory statements and making uturns.. Besides each and every prediction on each and every state was always far off mark...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653610627261267968
This was his twitter post the same day.... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Oh ho ho ... yeh chaand kahan se nikal aaya aaj.
> Good to see ya bro


Aisa nikal aaya bhai.. kuch sanghi log ki kami thi...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> Aisa nikal aaya bhai.. kuch sanghi log ki kami thi...
> 
> View attachment 264544




Hahaja pasword yad agaya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

indiatester said:


> The Bihar Pendulum Swings Again | Swarajya
> 
> *Has the pendulum of Bihar election swung against the BJP? If so, why?*
> 
> Note: This article does not refer to any exit polls and is a summary of voter intelligence based on ground reports.
> 
> Every election has a central story which usually gets twisted and tailored by narrative builders and news media as per the ideological sunglasses they wear. For instance, the 2004 national election was all about the severe drought that vast parts of India had faced over the preceding two years, but the media narrative was totally built around the “India Shining” campaign of Advani and how he failed to enthuse the voters. Similarly, 2009 was billed as the NREGA election under the tutelage of Rahul Gandhi as youth icon while in reality it was all a positive vote for the preceding 6-7 years of unprecedented growth due to Vajpayee era economic liberalization.
> 
> Of course, 2014 is one of those rare elections when “NaMo wave” became such an overwhelming central theme that even the media could not ignore it. In that vein, Bihar this winter has all the hallmarks of being converted into a “beef election” (sic) by the media narrative in an attempt to show how the Modi wave is waning due to “intolerance” of the Majority Hindu community led by BJP and the larger Sangh Parivaar. Thus some are desperately hoping that somehow BJP loses Bihar so that they can legitimize the “Sahitya-Akademi award returnee’s anger” through democratic franchise of rural heartland.
> 
> Already adventurous ‘secular economists’ like Swaminathan Aiyer are clearly integrating their beef romance into Bihar electoral outcomes and more may soon follow suit. This is one of the primary reasons why we need to have independent narratives that can analyze both victories and defeats without being unnecessarily ‘secular’ or robustly ‘leftist’.
> 
> Bihar is indeed turning out to be a roller-coaster of an election where the pendulum seems to be swinging from one side to the other with remarkable alacrity. This is our humble attempt to narrate the story of Bihar election as dispassionately as possible.
> 
> When the election season began in around June-July this year, the sheer arithmetic of the newly formed Mahagathbandhan was so overwhelming that BJP-NDA was struggling to even put-up a fight, but then that tireless campaigner, Prime Minister Modi, entered the theatre of Bihar in August with his 4 back-to-back rallies which took the lead in setting the agenda for the state. His constant haranguing on the theme of “return of Jungle Raj” created the momentum for BJP in a big way and by late august, NDA which was nowhere in the race came within striking distance of Mahagathbandhan with merely a lag of 3%.
> 
> The first big turning point of Bihar election came when Mahagathbandhan held a joint rally of Sonia Gandhi, Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad Yadav which was turned into a giant display of militant Yadav political comeback by Lalu and RJD (who addressed the rally at the very end in an attempt to show that he was the big boss of the alliance). This was a moment of realization that woke up all other marginalized castes like MBCs and Mahadalits into believing Modi’s message of a return of “Jungle Raj”. Two days after the Patna rally, Modi addressed a mammoth crowd in Bhagalpur which saw unprecedented attendance even by Modi-rally standards. Local media went berserk in reportage of how Modi had managed to only grow popular than what he was in the summer of 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the next few weeks, BJP-NDA simply grew from strength to strength as there began a massive consolidation of non-Yadav and non-Muslim votes in favour of the saffron alliance against the return of the Yadav Jungle Raj. Amit Shah, BJP party president, also managed to sort out the crucial seat-sharing deal with its restive NDA allies causing as little damage as possible. Indeed by late September it was amply clear that NDA was running ahead of the race. Our own last pre-poll survey showed that the pendulum had swung in favour of NDA with nearly 4 percentage point lead. This is when there was a twist in the central story of Bihar probably for one final time.
> 
> The first phase of Bihar election was made up of 49 seats spread across 10 districts of south-east Bihar which is known in Bihar political circles as “Nitish territory”. It was here that JDU had won 29 of the seats in 2010. It was here that JDU in the company of RJD and Congress together had a whopping lead of 34% in 2010 (although JDU was then in alliance with BJP) and nearly 9% even in the Modi-wave election of 2014. Thus, even as per our pre-poll survey the newly formed UPA+ alliance was supposed to do well in these 49 seats.
> 
> As polling began on Monday, we at 5forty3 also began to monitor voter behavior by deploying our data-political tools on the ground. Although no sampling tools are 100% accurate, we have found that some of these statistical findings on actual polling days have the ability to gauge trends with reasonable clarity of nearly 90% accuracy. What we were able to observe on the 12th were spread across three levels;
> 
> – In terms of raw numbers, UPA+ was definitely ahead by about 2 percentage points over NDA. This did not come as a surprise at all, in fact, if anything, the lead of UPA+ over NDA had only seemingly declined from the last two elections and the saffron alliance was actually doing better than previous elections. But once these raw numbers were extrapolated to derive weighted averages based on caste-social matrix and the age-specific demographics, UPA’s lead more than doubled to 5%. This was the first worrying sign for NDA because it meant that UPA had not suffered any voter attrition and that all the constituent parties were holding on to their respective votes. Even more worryingly, NDA led by BJP had actually lost a small fraction of vote (about 1%) from its 2014 share despite having visibly added Jitan Ram Manjhi as the addendum to enlarge their social base
> 
> – For one of our most reliable tools to gauge general trends of an election, we usually measure ‘Swing Polling Booths’ as an important metric to understand voter behavior in an electoral scenario. Thus out of the 80 polling station areas that we were monitoring on Monday, 31 were specially chosen Swing Polling Booth locations. Of these 31, UPA+ led in 22 while NDA was able to manage lead positions in only 9. To give a comparative analysis, during the 2014 LS polls, BJP would routinely carry 3/4th of all Swing Polling Booths on voting days in the heartland which generally enabled us to be confident about the saffron performance. The past accuracy of this tool in predicting overall electoral patterns of a particular geography has been nearly 9.3 out of every 10 elections!
> 
> – The third and possibly the most worrying factor for NDA was the quality of “vote-share” that UPA+ was able to muster on the first day of polling. What was clearly visible was something like this – among OBC as well as MBC voters, JDU-RJD alliance was the clear first choice whereas BJP was a distant second choice while NDA allies were the last choice. Among Mahadalit voters, BJP-HAM were the first choice followed by JDU as a close second choice and then came the rest as a distant third. Among Upper Caste voters, BJP was a clear first choice but even JDU got some traction at low levels, especially were BJP was not an opponent. What such a vote pattern means is that the JDU alliance had a clear social advantage in the biggest chunk of 51% of votes belonging to OBCs and MBCs while BJP-NDA only enjoyed a marginal advantage in their own vote-base of 33% (Upper Castes & Dalits).
> 
> Although all these three findings were limited only to the first phase of the election and the remaining 4 phases may vary from these mean averages what one must bear in mind is the fact that alarm bells are ringing for the NDA. Firstly the trend has become apparent, because usually within a state even with sub-regional variations, general trends remain more-or-less intact with varying degrees of strength. Secondly, NDA now does not have the cushion of underperforming in future phases which means that the saffron alliance has to do extremely well in at least 3 of the next 4 phases of Bihar elections.
> 
> As election analysts we also need to analyze and understand proper reasons for any demographic trends. If the pendulum of Bihar election has actually swung (to whatever degree) on day 1, it is obligatory on our part to explain them with cold logic.
> 
> The *primary reason* for NDA’s underperformance on day one of Bihar seems to have come from that ill-timed statement of Mohan Bhagwat on “Reservations”. Here we must concede that we grossly underestimated the ability of RJD-JDU strategists and planners in creating hara-kiri around this issue by tapping an undercurrent of distrust.
> 
> What will forever remain a mystery is why did the RSS Sarsanghchalak actually make those observations on “Reservations” in a charged election environment of Bihar while the opposition’s main plank was “_Mandal v/s Kamandal_”. What is no longer a mystery is how RJD-JDU tapped the issue brilliantly. Just 48 hours before polling day, across all villages, many of the backward caste groups began meeting secretly to discuss “rumors” which indicated that if BJP came to power, they are not averse to “tinkering with the reservations because RSS has commanded the party to do so”. Upper Caste youths bragging about how BJP, once in power, would create a more level playing field in “Reservations” did not help matters at all.
> 
> In fact, by the day of polling the issue had grown into a wild fire in many districts, so much so that the Prime Minister himself had to intervene to make a statement condemning such rumors. By then it was probably too late. Those MBC and non-Yadav OBC voters who were consolidating behind NDA had suddenly developed enough doubt to alter their voting decisions on polling day.
> 
> The *second reason* for the pendulum swing comes from Nitish Kumar himself. Ever since the Modi campaign had altered Bihar electoral trends in August, one kept wondering as to why Nitish was not counter-campaigning across the state, for he was simply too ensconced in Patna and not travelling to rural Bihar. Then suddenly, in very late September, Nitish hit the campaign trail with a vengeance. It was a great strategy by Prashant Kishore (who probably understands BJP strategies very well and has adequate counter strategic protection) to preserve the most popular Bihari leader only to unleash him at the very last moment in a campaign rush that helped create a late swing in favor of the Mahagathbandhan, especially among women voters who had a sympathetic view about their CM.
> 
> The *third reason* was the sheer timing of the Dadri Beef-Murder incident which was so heavily highlighted by the media that Bihar was massively polarized to such an extent that virtually all Muslims simply came out to vote Nitish to power in order to “survive” under a “Hindu onslaught led by BJP”. Whatever little chance there was of third front and other parties getting even a fraction of Muslim votes totally disappeared after the Dadri event. One has to simply glance at Urdu Newspapers of Bihar like “_Inquilab_”, “_Rashtriye Sahara_”, “_Qaumi Tanzeem_” or “_Pindar_” to understand how the Dadri event was particularly highlighted by the Urdu press.
> 
> It must be noted here that poor and backward Muslims are the primary readers of Urdu Newspapers in Bihar (while the elite Muslims read English & Hindi). These poorer Muslims were also the ones who were not averse to adopt Owaisi or even vote for NDA allies like LJP and HAM, but after Dadri they all turned en mass towards RJD-JDU without any doubt. Also, the timing of Dadri coverage ensured that Muslim voters had extra incentive to turnout in large numbers, purely as a ‘survival instinct’ unlike in 2014 when Muslim voters were mostly disinterested.
> 
> In fact, the Dadri event’s timing and the media coverage was so perfect that it left BJP almost completely exposed to massive polarization. Over the last couple of years, BJP has been insured against such communal polarization by counter-polarization (which mainly depends on the degree of enthusiastic backward & Dalit participation), but this time BJP was already exposed due to self-doubts among backwards created by Mohan Ji Bhagwat’s ill-timed “Reservations” comments.
> 
> The *fourth and final reason* is the way BJP mishandled the whole ticket distribution fiasco which has created many deep divisions within the party fold. Bad ticket distribution is an elementary mistake that should have been avoided and one really doesn’t understand what pulls and pressures forced the party managers to make these compromises. Whatever the reasons, this ticket issue has had a direct impact in at least 15-18 seats but has had an indirect impact on party cadre morale in more than 50 seats which showed clearly on first day’s polling.
> 
> What all of this means to eventual outcome of Bihar is anybody’s guess, but some broad pointers can now be deducted after the first round of polling;
> 
> – JDU is now definitely likely to do much better than anticipated and its worst case scenario now cannot go below 60 seats
> 
> – BJP’s best case scenario now is to emerge as the single largest party and cross at least 80 seats to then somehow form the government in the state by leveraging internal differences of the opposition alliance and its own power at the center
> 
> – RJD has to perform extremely badly to end up winning less than 40 seats, but with a strong MY combo backing it and also a section of other OBCs and MBCs supporting it, such a scenario looks less likely now than a week ago
> 
> – Drought is now the single biggest X factor that BJP must depend on to hope that hapless drought victims of those 23 districts with less than 80% mean rainfall would bury all their self-doubts to vote for BJP
> 
> – Modi, the tireless campaigner may yet manage to change the whole narrative process of Bihar campaign and bring back development to the center stage to once again alter the electoral course
> 
> – Bihar BJP’s umpteen CM aspirants and their internal contradictions may end up hurting BJP further in the coming phases of election
> 
> As per some BJP-Sangh insiders, Party President, Amit Bhai Shah, has really staked his entire political career on Bihar elections, so one hopes for his sake that somehow BJP could pull off a difficult victory or at least fulfil the task of emerging clearly as the single largest party in a hung assembly. The amount of media cacophony in case Mahagathbandhan manages to win would be deadly to say the least.
> 
> I don't like this :-(


Sounds like Pravin Patil is playing safe after Delhi debacle! He was pretty much upbeat after day 1.. what changed suddenly?


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Sounds like Pravin Patil is playing safe after Delhi debacle! He was pretty much upbeat after day 1.. what changed suddenly?



He has been like that since the beginning really, sometime he praises Kejrival, sometimes he praises Modi, sometimes he praises Nitish. Marketting Gimick, nothing more...why placate one side when u can placate all 3 sides..

besides, when was the last time his polls got even remotely close to the real figure ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Hahaja pasword yad agaya ?


aagaya lagta hai.. idar udar fir raha forum mai.. ek jagah tik nahi pa raha! 

@ranjeet @SwAggeR @Star Wars @Nair saab @lightoftruth see what I mean! When Sibbal stands in front of the judges they are confronted with all those backhanded complements. Only yesterday a judge alleged that it was a wrong decision to grant bail extension to Teesta.. & next day this happens..

SC protects Teesta Setalvad from arrest till Dec 8 - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lightoftruth

saurav said:


> Taking this judgement as base, cant some BJP worker file new cases against those Congress leaders ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654274819739877376

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Aisa nikal aaya bhai.. kuch sanghi log ki kami thi...
> 
> View attachment 264544


Good work bro,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

SwAggeR said:


> SC is hardcore Top to Bottom run autonomous entity. If Sir H L Dattu remains in right state of mind ,then no Congressi lacky will stick out his head for them. Though there was exception in the case of last hanging when one SC judge went rouge but he was immediately overruled by bench of judges.
> 
> 
> 
> What made you go on so long hibernation ??
> 
> OR
> 
> Rahul Gandhi inspired you to take sabbatical ??



Dutta's our guy 

Narendra Modi a good leader & human being, Chief Justice of India HL Dattu says - The Times of India




lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654274819739877376



Newx and ZeeNews ownedby same guys ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> aagaya lagta hai.. idar udar fir raha forum mai.. ek jagah tik nahi pa raha!
> 
> @ranjeet @SwAggeR @Star Wars @Nair saab @lightoftruth see what I mean! When Sibbal stands in front of the judges they are confronted with all those backhanded complements. Only yesterday a judge alleged that it was a wrong decision to grant bail extension to Teesta.. & next day this happens..
> 
> SC protects Teesta Setalvad from arrest till Dec 8 - The Times of India


They want judge of their own choice. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654244464282636288


magudi said:


> Newx and ZeeNews ownedby same guys ?



Nah Newsx is pro Cong.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> They want judge of their own choice.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654244464282636288
> 
> 
> Nah Newsx is pro Cong.


sub haddi ka kamal hai bhai.. 









ranjeet said:


> Nah Newsx is pro Cong.


They'll be pro-BJP temporarily though till that Indrani case carries on...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654284677109288960
rubbing it in


----------



## Niyogi

ranjeet said:


> Nah Newsx is pro Cong.




They are neutral, but if anything they are pro Modi. 

Its owned by the brother of the accused in the famous Jessica lal murder case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

magudi said:


> Newx and ZeeNews ownedby same guys ?


I guess no Newsx owned by kartikya sharma, zee news by subhash chandra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Jaitley Gets Best FM of Asia Award by Emerging Markets | Oct 13,2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Jaitley Gets Best FM of Asia Award by Emerging Markets | Oct 13,2015






"654284677109288960 is not a valid tweet id", yea konsa tweet tha ?


----------



## magudi

It was meant to be their day under the sun, having got a chance to interact with Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi. 

They had prepared for five days to ask him, in English, questions they thought were relevant. *But, when they finally got a chance to pose the queries to him, it was a damp squib. 

Nearly 50 students of Maidur Government Higher Primary School had been selected to pose some ‘tough’ questions to Gandhi.

When this reporter asked the students whether they understood the replies of Gandhi, almost all of them said ‘No’. 

They were disappointed with the answers, the students said.
The first question came from Vinayak Giriyamanavar, a class six student. He asked, “If you were the prime minister of India, what would you do to improve rural areas?”
For this, he said, “Let us think about it, when time comes.”

He asked the students and elders present to keep dreaming and work towards fulfilling the dreams. 

“These dreams are not to be sowed from the prime minister’s office. However, the government should help every citizen realise his dreams.” 

“What will you do to improve the education system in India,” was the poser from Chitra, Vinayak’s classmate. To this, Gandhi replied that the dreams of every child and parent were important. The government should create opportunities for their realisation. “To fulfil these dreams, education is very important. I shall work towards providing this information to children,” he said. 

When Suma Anishettar asked how he would address the power crisis in rural areas and how best renewable energy could be utilised, Gandhi replied that people were the real resources of the country. “By improving their lives, I will address the power crisis,” he said. *

The only good thing to happen for the school was that it got an overhaul for Saturday’s event.

Also, Chief Minister Siddaramaiah announcing a grant of Rs 50 lakh for the overall development of the school. 


It was a forgettable rendezvous for these schoolkids

@ranjeet @SwAggeR @Star Wars read his replies

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> It was meant to be their day under the sun, having got a chance to interact with Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> They had prepared for five days to ask him, in English, questions they thought were relevant. *But, when they finally got a chance to pose the queries to him, it was a damp squib.
> 
> Nearly 50 students of Maidur Government Higher Primary School had been selected to pose some ‘tough’ questions to Gandhi.
> 
> When this reporter asked the students whether they understood the replies of Gandhi, almost all of them said ‘No’.
> 
> They were disappointed with the answers, the students said.
> The first question came from Vinayak Giriyamanavar, a class six student. He asked, “If you were the prime minister of India, what would you do to improve rural areas?”
> For this, he said, “Let us think about it, when time comes.”
> 
> He asked the students and elders present to keep dreaming and work towards fulfilling the dreams.
> 
> “These dreams are not to be sowed from the prime minister’s office. However, the government should help every citizen realise his dreams.”
> 
> “What will you do to improve the education system in India,” was the poser from Chitra, Vinayak’s classmate. To this, Gandhi replied that the dreams of every child and parent were important. The government should create opportunities for their realisation. “To fulfil these dreams, education is very important. I shall work towards providing this information to children,” he said.
> 
> When Suma Anishettar asked how he would address the power crisis in rural areas and how best renewable energy could be utilised, Gandhi replied that people were the real resources of the country. “By improving their lives, I will address the power crisis,” he said. *
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @SwAggeR @Star Wars read his replies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose files to be declassified, first round to start on January 23 - IBNLive


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654286661275090944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654286813188632577

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

magudi said:


> It was meant to be their day under the sun, having got a chance to interact with Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> They had prepared for five days to ask him, in English, questions they thought were relevant. *But, when they finally got a chance to pose the queries to him, it was a damp squib.
> 
> Nearly 50 students of Maidur Government Higher Primary School had been selected to pose some ‘tough’ questions to Gandhi.
> 
> When this reporter asked the students whether they understood the replies of Gandhi, almost all of them said ‘No’.
> 
> They were disappointed with the answers, the students said.
> The first question came from Vinayak Giriyamanavar, a class six student. He asked, “If you were the prime minister of India, what would you do to improve rural areas?”
> For this, he said, “Let us think about it, when time comes.”
> 
> He asked the students and elders present to keep dreaming and work towards fulfilling the dreams.
> 
> “These dreams are not to be sowed from the prime minister’s office. However, the government should help every citizen realise his dreams.”
> 
> “What will you do to improve the education system in India,” was the poser from Chitra, Vinayak’s classmate. To this, Gandhi replied that the dreams of every child and parent were important. The government should create opportunities for their realisation. “To fulfil these dreams, education is very important. I shall work towards providing this information to children,” he said.
> 
> When Suma Anishettar asked how he would address the power crisis in rural areas and how best renewable energy could be utilised, Gandhi replied that people were the real resources of the country. “By improving their lives, I will address the power crisis,” he said. *
> 
> The only good thing to happen for the school was that it got an overhaul for Saturday’s event.
> 
> Also, Chief Minister Siddaramaiah announcing a grant of Rs 50 lakh for the overall development of the school.
> 
> 
> It was a forgettable rendezvous for these schoolkids
> 
> @ranjeet @SwAggeR @Star Wars read his replies


And Congress is pinning its revival hopes on this guy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## micky

magudi said:


> Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose files to be declassified, first round to start on January 23 - IBNLive
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654286661275090944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654286813188632577


oh my god........... what an message for the evening

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

micky said:


> oh my god........... what an message for the evening





micky said:


> oh my god........... what an message for the evening



Modi as always didn't disappoint 

Narendra Modi is Prime Minister of the Union of India, for god's sake, not the daroga of Dadri! - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

mooppan said:


> Anna,Kerala BJP gurinchi theliyaadu meeku.
> My home town has a population of 45,000 with 35 municipal wards of which around 20,000 are Christians,But BJP didn't allotted a single seat to Christians(though we don't want it) in any of these 35 municipal wards,even in a ward of 95% Christian population (because of strong opposition from RSS)..This is almost same in whole of Kerala..If they are going with these attitude,i don't expect a favorable sign from us...bjp ki support ledu..vachche election lo bjp ki manchi respone isthundi memu,


Pedanna, Naaku Telusu Kerala BJP ela pann chestundhi, ma Malayali Christian mitrulu naaku ani cheppuru Kerala BJP meeda, ticket ella istundi, yevar ke istundhi. Cadre base enti, leaders evaru, valla mindset ella panchestundhi. Ikkada Malayali annalu(Marxist,Nair,Nair saab,Spark) posts kudu nenu chadvesa,

Ticket selection process lo chala VHP-BD pressure undi, anduke nee paina example laga pichchi nirnayalu chestaru.

Alphons Kannanthanam ki Kottayam ninchi ticket confirm chesaru 2014 LS elections ke, last second lo VHP ninchi oka maka-purush cancel chesi -_- Hindu mandi ke icchadu. Idhi Nair saab garu confirm chesaru

All I saying is that there is scope for BJP in Kerala among Keralite Christians too,though I agree BJP has to give more representation to them, which the senseless jokers haven't. Muslims anyway won't vote for them & now they want to come to power by banking on only 55% of the voters -_- & further alienate the rest

By the way-- meeru yevar kosam vote chestaru? Kerala Congress leda Congress leda Commie mandi kosum

& really nice to see you talk in Telugu  I thought you didn't know it.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@magudi @NIA @bhagat @itaachi @wolfschannze(if you two are reading these posts)

Check this out, KCR's aura is finally fading , this video by a disillusioned TRS supporter points out some of his numerous U-turns & hypocrisy 

*Watch: Video accusing Telangana CM KCR of failing his promises goes viral*
The song is cleverly worded and points out how the chief minister is yet to deliver on his promises
TNM Staff| Wednesday, October 14, 2015 - 18:05





A screenshot from the video



*A Telugu song seemingly written and sung by a villager on Telangana Chief Minister K. Chandrasekhar Rao’s rule and how he has failed to deliver on his promises, is going viral on social media.

Though the video was uploaded in August, it is being circulated on Facebook, Twitter and Whatsapp now, and has garnered more than 2,000 views in the last two days. *

The song narrates how KCR, as the Telangana chief minister is commonly known as, was chosen to lead the Telangana struggle, but has now sidelined some of the activists that participated in the movement.

The song which is roughly three-and-a-half minutes long, is cleverly worded as it points out how the chief minister is yet to deliver on his promises.

The song starts off with “*Oh KCR saaru, ma kotha CM garu" (Oh KCR sir, our new CM sir), and reminds him of the time when he fought the elections, made big promises, heard their woes, and saved them from the clutches of the 'seemandhra' people.*

*The song goes on to say "We believed that God had descended to Earth and we stood behind you. You made big promises, but now we find it difficult to survive." *

*"Will you listen to the voices in out heart? Oh Sir, will you come to our village again master?” the chorus goes on to say.*

The next verse talks about how KCR claimed that he did not want any power and promised to make a dalit, the chief minister.

The song also takes a dig at his family and says "_You made Kavitha a 'bomma' (doll) and made her a Talli (mother) for Telangana. You gave Sircilla to your koduku (son) and Siddipet to your alludu (nephew)."_

KCR's daughter Kavitha Rao is the MP from Nizamabad while his son K T Rama Rao is the state's IT Minister and MLA from Sircilla. The chief minister's nephew T Harish Rao is the state's Irrigation Minister and is the MLA from the Siddipet constituency.

*"You have cheated us," the song continues, before taking a dig at TDP members and 'Samaikhyandhra' supporters who defected and were inducted into the cabinet.*
 [This was one helI of a U-turn by the "Mahatma" of TG taking in Konda Surekha & the TDP members & other Samaikhyanadhra supporters of TG within the TRS]

*"You dumped real activists from the Telangana movement," the song adds, before warning KCR that he will be sent back home if he does not fulfill his promises.*


Watch: Video accusing Telangana CM KCR of failing his promises goes viral | The News Minute

Here is the video:- 



Am now waiting for TRS karyakartas to call him a fake telanganaite & a TDP agent

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

After onions, Kejriwal govt now hit by sugar scam - NewsroomPost.com



Think India has become more communal under Modi? The numbers will disappoint you | Newslaundry

By buying Modi's excuses for communalism, we’re all colluding in murder


----------



## saurav

Anybody noticed RSS Chief Bhagwat's new statement on Reservation ? This guy is hell bent on defeating Modi in Bihar... MGB fellows are now taking this statement to everywhere.


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Aisa nikal aaya bhai.. kuch sanghi log ki kami thi...
> 
> View attachment 264544




Sanghi Bhaichara rocks !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

lol....watch noise hour....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> lol....watch noise hour....


Just switched on.. & saw Arnab going mental on Kesavan! 
what did Kesavan do?


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Aisa nikal aaya bhai.. kuch sanghi log ki kami thi...
> 
> View attachment 264544



Good job man


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Just switched on.. & saw Arnab going mental on Kesavan!
> what did Kesavan do?



Kesavan was not letting Arnab speak


----------



## Echo_419

saurav said:


> Anybody noticed RSS Chief Bhagwat's new statement on Reservation ? This guy is hell bent on defeating Modi in Bihar... MGB fellows are now taking this statement to everywhere.



Some one needs to remind them that they are a cultural org


----------



## saurav

Echo_419 said:


> Some one needs to remind them that they are a cultural org



Clear effort to sabotage. Doesnot want powerful NaMo. Wants to dictate terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

Darmashkian said:


> Pedanna, Naaku Telusu Kerala BJP ela pann chestundhi, ma Malayali Christian mitrulu naaku ani cheppuru Kerala BJP meeda, ticket ella istundi, yevar ke istundhi. Cadre base enti, leaders evaru, valla mindset ella panchestundhi. Ikkada Malayali annalu(Marxist,Nair,Nair saab,Spark) posts kudu nenu chadvesa,
> 
> Ticket selection process lo chala VHP-BD pressure undi, anduke nee paina example laga pichchi nirnayalu chestaru.
> 
> Alphons Kannanthanam ki Kottayam ninchi ticket confirm chesaru 2014 LS elections ke, last second lo VHP ninchi oka maka-purush cancel chesi -_- Hindu mandi ke icchadu. Idhi Nair saab garu confirm chesaru
> 
> All I saying is that there is scope for BJP in Kerala among Keralite Christians too,though I agree BJP has to give more representation to them, which the senseless jokers haven't. Muslims anyway won't vote for them & now they want to come to power by banking on only 55% of the voters -_- & further alienate the rest
> 
> By the way-- meeru yevar kosam vote chestaru? Kerala Congress leda Congress leda Commie mandi kosum
> 
> & really nice to see you talk in Telugu  I thought you didn't know it.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @magudi @NIA @bhagat @itaachi @wolfschannze(if you two are reading these posts)
> 
> Check this out, KCR's aura is finally fading , this video by a disillusioned TRS supporter points out some of his numerous U-turns & hypocrisy
> 
> *Watch: Video accusing Telangana CM KCR of failing his promises goes viral*
> The song is cleverly worded and points out how the chief minister is yet to deliver on his promises
> TNM Staff| Wednesday, October 14, 2015 - 18:05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screenshot from the video
> 
> 
> 
> *A Telugu song seemingly written and sung by a villager on Telangana Chief Minister K. Chandrasekhar Rao’s rule and how he has failed to deliver on his promises, is going viral on social media.
> 
> Though the video was uploaded in August, it is being circulated on Facebook, Twitter and Whatsapp now, and has garnered more than 2,000 views in the last two days. *
> 
> The song narrates how KCR, as the Telangana chief minister is commonly known as, was chosen to lead the Telangana struggle, but has now sidelined some of the activists that participated in the movement.
> 
> The song which is roughly three-and-a-half minutes long, is cleverly worded as it points out how the chief minister is yet to deliver on his promises.
> 
> The song starts off with “*Oh KCR saaru, ma kotha CM garu" (Oh KCR sir, our new CM sir), and reminds him of the time when he fought the elections, made big promises, heard their woes, and saved them from the clutches of the 'seemandhra' people.*
> 
> *The song goes on to say "We believed that God had descended to Earth and we stood behind you. You made big promises, but now we find it difficult to survive." *
> 
> *"Will you listen to the voices in out heart? Oh Sir, will you come to our village again master?” the chorus goes on to say.*
> 
> The next verse talks about how KCR claimed that he did not want any power and promised to make a dalit, the chief minister.
> 
> The song also takes a dig at his family and says "_You made Kavitha a 'bomma' (doll) and made her a Talli (mother) for Telangana. You gave Sircilla to your koduku (son) and Siddipet to your alludu (nephew)."_
> 
> KCR's daughter Kavitha Rao is the MP from Nizamabad while his son K T Rama Rao is the state's IT Minister and MLA from Sircilla. The chief minister's nephew T Harish Rao is the state's Irrigation Minister and is the MLA from the Siddipet constituency.
> 
> *"You have cheated us," the song continues, before taking a dig at TDP members and 'Samaikhyandhra' supporters who defected and were inducted into the cabinet.*
> [This was one helI of a U-turn by the "Mahatma" of TG taking in Konda Surekha & the TDP members & other Samaikhyanadhra supporters of TG within the TRS]
> 
> *"You dumped real activists from the Telangana movement," the song adds, before warning KCR that he will be sent back home if he does not fulfill his promises.*
> 
> 
> Watch: Video accusing Telangana CM KCR of failing his promises goes viral | The News Minute
> 
> Here is the video:-
> 
> 
> 
> Am now waiting for TRS karyakartas to call him a fake telanganaite & a TDP agent


During samikya andhra agitation.there was a rumour.....saying that KCR is native of srikakulam...Is it true?//
And about video.its ROFL


----------



## Darmashkian

@JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Echo_419 @magudi @saurav @Marxist @Nair saab 
Praveen Patill of 5forty3 has become very negative of the BJP's prospects

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653758620752982016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653761373713776641*
The Bihar Pendulum Swings Again*

*Has the pendulum of Bihar election swung against the BJP? If so, why?*

Note: This article does not refer to any exit polls and is a summary of voter intelligence based on ground reports.

*Every election has a central story which usually gets twisted and tailored by narrative builders and news media as per the ideological sunglasses they wear.* For instance, the 2004 national election was all about the severe drought that vast parts of India had faced over the preceding two years, but the media narrative was totally built around the “India Shining” campaign of Advani and how he failed to enthuse the voters. Similarly, 2009 was billed as the NREGA election under the tutelage of Rahul Gandhi as youth icon while in reality it was all a positive vote for the preceding 6-7 years of unprecedented growth due to Vajpayee era economic liberalization.

Of course, 2014 is one of those rare elections when “NaMo wave” became such an overwhelming central theme that even the media could not ignore it. In that vein, Bihar this winter has all the hallmarks of being converted into a “beef election” (sic) by the media narrative in an attempt to show how the Modi wave is waning due to “intolerance” of the Majority Hindu community led by BJP and the larger Sangh Parivaar. Thus some are desperately hoping that somehow BJP loses Bihar so that they can legitimize the “Sahitya-Akademi award returnee’s anger” through democratic franchise of rural heartland.

Already adventurous ‘secular economists’ like Swaminathan Aiyer are clearly integrating their beef romance into Bihar electoral outcomes and more may soon follow suit. *This is one of the primary reasons why we need to have independent narratives that can analyze both victories and defeats without being unnecessarily ‘secular’ or robustly ‘leftist’.*

*Bihar is indeed turning out to be a roller-coaster of an election where the pendulum seems to be swinging from one side to the other with remarkable alacrity.* This is our humble attempt to narrate the story of Bihar election as dispassionately as possible.

When the election season began in around June-July this year, the sheer arithmetic of the newly formed Mahagathbandhan was so overwhelming that BJP-NDA was struggling to even put-up a fight, but then that tireless campaigner, Prime Minister Modi, entered the theatre of Bihar in August with his 4 back-to-back rallies which took the lead in setting the agenda for the state.* His constant haranguing on the theme of “return of Jungle Raj” created the momentum for BJP in a big way and by late august, NDA which was nowhere in the race came within striking distance of Mahagathbandhan with merely a lag of 3%.*

*The first big turning point of Bihar election came when Mahagathbandhan held a joint rally of Sonia Gandhi, Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad Yadav which was turned into a giant display of militant Yadav political comeback by Lalu and RJD *(who addressed the rally at the very end in an attempt to show that he was the big boss of the alliance). This was a moment of realization that woke up all other marginalized castes like MBCs and Mahadalits into believing Modi’s message of a return of “Jungle Raj”. *Two days after the Patna rally, Modi addressed a mammoth crowd in Bhagalpur which saw unprecedented attendance even by Modi-rally standards. Local media went berserk in reportage of how Modi had managed to only grow popular than what he was in the summer of 2014.*





*Over the next few weeks, BJP-NDA simply grew from strength to strength as there began a massive consolidation of non-Yadav and non-Muslim votes in favour of the saffron alliance against the return of the Yadav Jungle Raj*. Amit Shah, BJP party president, also managed to sort out the crucial seat-sharing deal with its restive NDA allies causing as little damage as possible. Indeed by late September it was amply clear that NDA was running ahead of the race. Our own last pre-poll survey showed that the pendulum had swung in favour of NDA with nearly 4 percentage point lead. This is when there was a twist in the central story of Bihar probably for one final time.

The first phase of Bihar election was made up of 49 seats spread across 10 districts of south-east Bihar *which is known in Bihar political circles as “Nitish territory”.* It was here that JDU had won 29 of the seats in 2010. It was here that JDU in the company of RJD and Congress together had a whopping lead of 34% in 2010 (although JDU was then in alliance with BJP) and nearly 9% even in the Modi-wave election of 2014. Thus, even as per our pre-poll survey the newly formed UPA+ alliance was supposed to do well in these 49 seats.

As polling began on Monday, we at 5forty3 also began to monitor voter behavior by deploying our data-political tools on the ground. *Although no sampling tools are 100% accurate, we have found that some of these statistical findings on actual polling days have the ability to gauge trends with reasonable clarity of nearly 90% accuracy. What we were able to observe on the 12th were spread across three levels;*

– In terms of raw numbers, UPA+ was definitely ahead by about 2 percentage points over NDA. This did not come as a surprise at all, in fact, if anything, the lead of UPA+ over NDA had only seemingly declined from the last two elections and the saffron alliance was actually doing better than previous elections. But once these raw numbers were extrapolated to derive weighted averages based on caste-social matrix and the age-specific demographics, *UPA’s lead more than doubled to 5%. This was the first worrying sign for NDA because it meant that UPA had not suffered any voter attrition and that all the constituent parties were holding on to their respective votes. Even more worryingly, NDA led by BJP had actually lost a small fraction of vote (about 1%) from its 2014 share despite having visibly added Jitan Ram Manjhi as the addendum to enlarge their social base*

– For one of our most reliable tools to gauge general trends of an election, we usually measure ‘Swing Polling Booths’ as an important metric to understand voter behavior in an electoral scenario. Thus out of the 80 polling station areas that we were monitoring on Monday, 31 were specially chosen Swing Polling Booth locations. Of these 31, UPA+ led in 22 while NDA was able to manage lead positions in only 9. To give a comparative analysis, during the 2014 LS polls, BJP would routinely carry 3/4th of all Swing Polling Booths on voting days in the heartland which generally enabled us to be confident about the saffron performance. The past accuracy of this tool in predicting overall electoral patterns of a particular geography has been nearly 9.3 out of every 10 elections!

– The third and possibly the most worrying factor for NDA was the quality of “vote-share” that UPA+ was able to muster on the first day of polling. *What was clearly visible was something like this – among OBC as well as MBC voters, JDU-RJD alliance was the clear first choice whereas BJP was a distant second choice while NDA allies were the last choice. 
Among Mahadalit voters, BJP-HAM were the first choice followed by JDU as a close second choice and then came the rest as a distant third. 
Among Upper Caste voters, BJP was a clear first choice but even JDU got some traction at low levels, especially were BJP was not an opponent.
What such a vote pattern means is that the JDU alliance had a clear social advantage in the biggest chunk of 51% of votes belonging to OBCs and MBCs while BJP-NDA only enjoyed a marginal advantage in their own vote-base of 33%* (Upper Castes & Dalits).

Although all these three findings were limited only to the first phase of the election and the remaining 4 phases may vary from these mean averages what one must bear in mind is the fact that alarm bells are ringing for the NDA. Firstly the trend has become apparent, because usually within a state even with sub-regional variations, general trends remain more-or-less intact with varying degrees of strength. *Secondly, NDA now does not have the cushion of underperforming in future phases which means that the saffron alliance has to do extremely well in at least 3 of the next 4 phases of Bihar elections.*

As election analysts we also need to analyze and understand proper reasons for any demographic trends. If the pendulum of Bihar election has actually swung (to whatever degree) on day 1, it is obligatory on our part to explain them with cold logic.
*
The primary reason for NDA’s underperformance on day one of Bihar seems to have come from that ill-timed statement of Mohan Bhagwat on “Reservations”.* Here we must concede that we grossly underestimated the ability of RJD-JDU strategists and planners in creating hara-kiri around this issue by tapping an undercurrent of distrust.

What will forever remain a mystery is why did the RSS Sarsanghchalak actually make those observations on “Reservations” in a charged election environment of Bihar while the opposition’s main plank was “_Mandal v/s Kamandal_”. *What is no longer a mystery is how RJD-JDU tapped the issue brilliantly. Just 48 hours before polling day, across all villages, many of the backward caste groups began meeting secretly to discuss “rumors” which indicated that if BJP came to power, they are not averse to “tinkering with the reservations because RSS has commanded the party to do so”. Upper Caste youths bragging about how BJP, once in power, would create a more level playing field in “Reservations” did not help matters at all.*

In fact, by the day of polling the issue had grown into a wild fire in many districts, so much so that the Prime Minister himself had to intervene to make a statement condemning such rumors. *By then it was probably too late. Those MBC and non-Yadav OBC voters who were consolidating behind NDA had suddenly developed enough doubt to alter their voting decisions on polling day.*

The *second reason* for the pendulum swing comes from Nitish Kumar himself. Ever since the Modi campaign had altered Bihar electoral trends in August, one kept wondering as to why Nitish was not counter-campaigning across the state, for he was simply too ensconced in Patna and not travelling to rural Bihar. *Then suddenly, in very late September, Nitish hit the campaign trail with a vengeance. It was a great strategy by Prashant Kishore (who probably understands BJP strategies very well and has adequate counter strategic protection) to preserve the most popular Bihari leader only to unleash him at the very last moment in a campaign rush that helped create a late swing in favor of the Mahagathbandhan, *especially among women voters who had a sympathetic view about their CM.

The *third reason* was t*he sheer timing of the Dadri Beef-Murder incident which was so heavily highlighted by the media that Bihar was massively polarized to such an extent that virtually all Muslims simply came out to vote Nitish to power in order to “survive” under a “Hindu onslaught led by BJP*”. Whatever little chance there was of third front and other parties getting even a fraction of Muslim votes totally disappeared after the Dadri event. One has to simply glance at Urdu Newspapers of Bihar like “_Inquilab_”, “_Rashtriye Sahara_”, “_Qaumi Tanzeem_” or “_Pindar_” to understand how the Dadri event was particularly highlighted by the Urdu press.

It must be noted here that poor and backward Muslims are the primary readers of Urdu Newspapers in Bihar (while the elite Muslims read English & Hindi). *These poorer Muslims were also the ones who were not averse to adopt Owaisi or even vote for NDA allies like LJP and HAM, but after Dadri they all turned en mass towards RJD-JDU *without any doubt. Also, the timing of Dadri coverage ensured that Muslim voters had extra incentive to turnout in large numbers, purely as a ‘survival instinct’ unlike in 2014 when Muslim voters were mostly disinterested.

In fact, the Dadri event’s timing and the media coverage was so perfect that it left BJP almost completely exposed to massive polarization. Over the last couple of years, BJP has been insured against such communal polarization by counter-polarization (which mainly depends on the degree of enthusiastic backward & Dalit participation), but this time BJP was already exposed due to self-doubts among backwards created by Mohan Ji Bhagwat’s ill-timed “Reservations” comments.

*The fourth and final reason is the way BJP mishandled the whole ticket distribution fiasco which has created many deep divisions within the party fold. *Bad ticket distribution is an elementary mistake that should have been avoided and one really doesn’t understand what pulls and pressures forced the party managers to make these compromises. Whatever the reasons, t*his ticket issue has had a direct impact in at least 15-18 seats but has had an indirect impact on party cadre morale in more than 50 seats which showed clearly on first day’s polling.*

What all of this means to eventual outcome of Bihar is anybody’s guess, but some broad pointers can now be deducted after the first round of polling;

*– JDU is now definitely likely to do much better than anticipated and its worst case scenario now cannot go below 60 seats*

– BJP’s best case scenario now is to emerge as the single largest party and cross at least 80 seats to then somehow form the government in the state by leveraging internal differences of the opposition alliance and its own power at the center

– *RJD has to perform extremely badly to end up winning less than 40 seats, but with a strong MY combo backing it and also a section of other OBCs and MBCs supporting it, such a scenario looks less likely now than a week ago*

– Drought is now the single biggest X factor that BJP must depend on to hope that hapless drought victims of those 23 districts with less than 80% mean rainfall would bury all their self-doubts to vote for BJP

– Modi, the tireless campaigner may yet manage to change the whole narrative process of Bihar campaign and bring back development to the center stage to once again alter the electoral course

– Bihar BJP’s umpteen CM aspirants and their internal contradictions may end up hurting BJP further in the coming phases of election

As per some BJP-Sangh insiders, Party President, Amit Bhai Shah, has really staked his entire political career on Bihar elections, so one hopes for his sake that somehow BJP could pull off a difficult victory or at least fulfil the task of emerging clearly as the single largest party in a hung assembly. The amount of media cacophony in case Mahagathbandhan manages to win would be deadly to say the least.

The Bihar Pendulum Swings Again | Swarajya

Not good news for the NDA if the above is true




NIA said:


> During samikya andhra agitation.there was a rumour.....saying that KCR is native of srikakulam...Is it true?//
> And about video.its ROFL



Nope he was born & brought up in TG(Medak I think), but his ancestors were from Vizianagaram



Echo_419 said:


> Some one needs to remind them that they are a cultural org


RSS is BJP ka baap, they are cultural only in name


----------



## saurav

Darmashkian said:


> @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Echo_419 @magudi @saurav
> Praveen Patill of 5forty3 has become very negative of the BJP's prospects
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653758620752982016
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653761373713776641*
> The Bihar Pendulum Swings Again*
> 
> *Has the pendulum of Bihar election swung against the BJP? If so, why?*
> 
> Note: This article does not refer to any exit polls and is a summary of voter intelligence based on ground reports.
> 
> *Every election has a central story which usually gets twisted and tailored by narrative builders and news media as per the ideological sunglasses they wear.* For instance, the 2004 national election was all about the severe drought that vast parts of India had faced over the preceding two years, but the media narrative was totally built around the “India Shining” campaign of Advani and how he failed to enthuse the voters. Similarly, 2009 was billed as the NREGA election under the tutelage of Rahul Gandhi as youth icon while in reality it was all a positive vote for the preceding 6-7 years of unprecedented growth due to Vajpayee era economic liberalization.
> 
> Of course, 2014 is one of those rare elections when “NaMo wave” became such an overwhelming central theme that even the media could not ignore it. In that vein, Bihar this winter has all the hallmarks of being converted into a “beef election” (sic) by the media narrative in an attempt to show how the Modi wave is waning due to “intolerance” of the Majority Hindu community led by BJP and the larger Sangh Parivaar. Thus some are desperately hoping that somehow BJP loses Bihar so that they can legitimize the “Sahitya-Akademi award returnee’s anger” through democratic franchise of rural heartland.
> 
> Already adventurous ‘secular economists’ like Swaminathan Aiyer are clearly integrating their beef romance into Bihar electoral outcomes and more may soon follow suit. *This is one of the primary reasons why we need to have independent narratives that can analyze both victories and defeats without being unnecessarily ‘secular’ or robustly ‘leftist’.*
> 
> *Bihar is indeed turning out to be a roller-coaster of an election where the pendulum seems to be swinging from one side to the other with remarkable alacrity.* This is our humble attempt to narrate the story of Bihar election as dispassionately as possible.
> 
> When the election season began in around June-July this year, the sheer arithmetic of the newly formed Mahagathbandhan was so overwhelming that BJP-NDA was struggling to even put-up a fight, but then that tireless campaigner, Prime Minister Modi, entered the theatre of Bihar in August with his 4 back-to-back rallies which took the lead in setting the agenda for the state.* His constant haranguing on the theme of “return of Jungle Raj” created the momentum for BJP in a big way and by late august, NDA which was nowhere in the race came within striking distance of Mahagathbandhan with merely a lag of 3%.*
> 
> *The first big turning point of Bihar election came when Mahagathbandhan held a joint rally of Sonia Gandhi, Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad Yadav which was turned into a giant display of militant Yadav political comeback by Lalu and RJD *(who addressed the rally at the very end in an attempt to show that he was the big boss of the alliance). This was a moment of realization that woke up all other marginalized castes like MBCs and Mahadalits into believing Modi’s message of a return of “Jungle Raj”. *Two days after the Patna rally, Modi addressed a mammoth crowd in Bhagalpur which saw unprecedented attendance even by Modi-rally standards. Local media went berserk in reportage of how Modi had managed to only grow popular than what he was in the summer of 2014.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Over the next few weeks, BJP-NDA simply grew from strength to strength as there began a massive consolidation of non-Yadav and non-Muslim votes in favour of the saffron alliance against the return of the Yadav Jungle Raj*. Amit Shah, BJP party president, also managed to sort out the crucial seat-sharing deal with its restive NDA allies causing as little damage as possible. Indeed by late September it was amply clear that NDA was running ahead of the race. Our own last pre-poll survey showed that the pendulum had swung in favour of NDA with nearly 4 percentage point lead. This is when there was a twist in the central story of Bihar probably for one final time.
> 
> The first phase of Bihar election was made up of 49 seats spread across 10 districts of south-east Bihar *which is known in Bihar political circles as “Nitish territory”.* It was here that JDU had won 29 of the seats in 2010. It was here that JDU in the company of RJD and Congress together had a whopping lead of 34% in 2010 (although JDU was then in alliance with BJP) and nearly 9% even in the Modi-wave election of 2014. Thus, even as per our pre-poll survey the newly formed UPA+ alliance was supposed to do well in these 49 seats.
> 
> As polling began on Monday, we at 5forty3 also began to monitor voter behavior by deploying our data-political tools on the ground. *Although no sampling tools are 100% accurate, we have found that some of these statistical findings on actual polling days have the ability to gauge trends with reasonable clarity of nearly 90% accuracy. What we were able to observe on the 12th were spread across three levels;*
> 
> – In terms of raw numbers, UPA+ was definitely ahead by about 2 percentage points over NDA. This did not come as a surprise at all, in fact, if anything, the lead of UPA+ over NDA had only seemingly declined from the last two elections and the saffron alliance was actually doing better than previous elections. But once these raw numbers were extrapolated to derive weighted averages based on caste-social matrix and the age-specific demographics, *UPA’s lead more than doubled to 5%. This was the first worrying sign for NDA because it meant that UPA had not suffered any voter attrition and that all the constituent parties were holding on to their respective votes. Even more worryingly, NDA led by BJP had actually lost a small fraction of vote (about 1%) from its 2014 share despite having visibly added Jitan Ram Manjhi as the addendum to enlarge their social base*
> 
> – For one of our most reliable tools to gauge general trends of an election, we usually measure ‘Swing Polling Booths’ as an important metric to understand voter behavior in an electoral scenario. Thus out of the 80 polling station areas that we were monitoring on Monday, 31 were specially chosen Swing Polling Booth locations. Of these 31, UPA+ led in 22 while NDA was able to manage lead positions in only 9. To give a comparative analysis, during the 2014 LS polls, BJP would routinely carry 3/4th of all Swing Polling Booths on voting days in the heartland which generally enabled us to be confident about the saffron performance. The past accuracy of this tool in predicting overall electoral patterns of a particular geography has been nearly 9.3 out of every 10 elections!
> 
> – The third and possibly the most worrying factor for NDA was the quality of “vote-share” that UPA+ was able to muster on the first day of polling. *What was clearly visible was something like this – among OBC as well as MBC voters, JDU-RJD alliance was the clear first choice whereas BJP was a distant second choice while NDA allies were the last choice.
> Among Mahadalit voters, BJP-HAM were the first choice followed by JDU as a close second choice and then came the rest as a distant third.
> Among Upper Caste voters, BJP was a clear first choice but even JDU got some traction at low levels, especially were BJP was not an opponent.
> What such a vote pattern means is that the JDU alliance had a clear social advantage in the biggest chunk of 51% of votes belonging to OBCs and MBCs while BJP-NDA only enjoyed a marginal advantage in their own vote-base of 33%* (Upper Castes & Dalits).
> 
> Although all these three findings were limited only to the first phase of the election and the remaining 4 phases may vary from these mean averages what one must bear in mind is the fact that alarm bells are ringing for the NDA. Firstly the trend has become apparent, because usually within a state even with sub-regional variations, general trends remain more-or-less intact with varying degrees of strength. *Secondly, NDA now does not have the cushion of underperforming in future phases which means that the saffron alliance has to do extremely well in at least 3 of the next 4 phases of Bihar elections.*
> 
> As election analysts we also need to analyze and understand proper reasons for any demographic trends. If the pendulum of Bihar election has actually swung (to whatever degree) on day 1, it is obligatory on our part to explain them with cold logic.
> *
> The primary reason for NDA’s underperformance on day one of Bihar seems to have come from that ill-timed statement of Mohan Bhagwat on “Reservations”.* Here we must concede that we grossly underestimated the ability of RJD-JDU strategists and planners in creating hara-kiri around this issue by tapping an undercurrent of distrust.
> 
> What will forever remain a mystery is why did the RSS Sarsanghchalak actually make those observations on “Reservations” in a charged election environment of Bihar while the opposition’s main plank was “_Mandal v/s Kamandal_”. *What is no longer a mystery is how RJD-JDU tapped the issue brilliantly. Just 48 hours before polling day, across all villages, many of the backward caste groups began meeting secretly to discuss “rumors” which indicated that if BJP came to power, they are not averse to “tinkering with the reservations because RSS has commanded the party to do so”. Upper Caste youths bragging about how BJP, once in power, would create a more level playing field in “Reservations” did not help matters at all.*
> 
> In fact, by the day of polling the issue had grown into a wild fire in many districts, so much so that the Prime Minister himself had to intervene to make a statement condemning such rumors. *By then it was probably too late. Those MBC and non-Yadav OBC voters who were consolidating behind NDA had suddenly developed enough doubt to alter their voting decisions on polling day.*
> 
> The *second reason* for the pendulum swing comes from Nitish Kumar himself. Ever since the Modi campaign had altered Bihar electoral trends in August, one kept wondering as to why Nitish was not counter-campaigning across the state, for he was simply too ensconced in Patna and not travelling to rural Bihar. *Then suddenly, in very late September, Nitish hit the campaign trail with a vengeance. It was a great strategy by Prashant Kishore (who probably understands BJP strategies very well and has adequate counter strategic protection) to preserve the most popular Bihari leader only to unleash him at the very last moment in a campaign rush that helped create a late swing in favor of the Mahagathbandhan, *especially among women voters who had a sympathetic view about their CM.
> 
> The *third reason* was t*he sheer timing of the Dadri Beef-Murder incident which was so heavily highlighted by the media that Bihar was massively polarized to such an extent that virtually all Muslims simply came out to vote Nitish to power in order to “survive” under a “Hindu onslaught led by BJP*”. Whatever little chance there was of third front and other parties getting even a fraction of Muslim votes totally disappeared after the Dadri event. One has to simply glance at Urdu Newspapers of Bihar like “_Inquilab_”, “_Rashtriye Sahara_”, “_Qaumi Tanzeem_” or “_Pindar_” to understand how the Dadri event was particularly highlighted by the Urdu press.
> 
> It must be noted here that poor and backward Muslims are the primary readers of Urdu Newspapers in Bihar (while the elite Muslims read English & Hindi). *These poorer Muslims were also the ones who were not averse to adopt Owaisi or even vote for NDA allies like LJP and HAM, but after Dadri they all turned en mass towards RJD-JDU *without any doubt. Also, the timing of Dadri coverage ensured that Muslim voters had extra incentive to turnout in large numbers, purely as a ‘survival instinct’ unlike in 2014 when Muslim voters were mostly disinterested.
> 
> In fact, the Dadri event’s timing and the media coverage was so perfect that it left BJP almost completely exposed to massive polarization. Over the last couple of years, BJP has been insured against such communal polarization by counter-polarization (which mainly depends on the degree of enthusiastic backward & Dalit participation), but this time BJP was already exposed due to self-doubts among backwards created by Mohan Ji Bhagwat’s ill-timed “Reservations” comments.
> 
> *The fourth and final reason is the way BJP mishandled the whole ticket distribution fiasco which has created many deep divisions within the party fold. *Bad ticket distribution is an elementary mistake that should have been avoided and one really doesn’t understand what pulls and pressures forced the party managers to make these compromises. Whatever the reasons, t*his ticket issue has had a direct impact in at least 15-18 seats but has had an indirect impact on party cadre morale in more than 50 seats which showed clearly on first day’s polling.*
> 
> What all of this means to eventual outcome of Bihar is anybody’s guess, but some broad pointers can now be deducted after the first round of polling;
> 
> *– JDU is now definitely likely to do much better than anticipated and its worst case scenario now cannot go below 60 seats*
> 
> – BJP’s best case scenario now is to emerge as the single largest party and cross at least 80 seats to then somehow form the government in the state by leveraging internal differences of the opposition alliance and its own power at the center
> 
> – *RJD has to perform extremely badly to end up winning less than 40 seats, but with a strong MY combo backing it and also a section of other OBCs and MBCs supporting it, such a scenario looks less likely now than a week ago*
> 
> – Drought is now the single biggest X factor that BJP must depend on to hope that hapless drought victims of those 23 districts with less than 80% mean rainfall would bury all their self-doubts to vote for BJP
> 
> – Modi, the tireless campaigner may yet manage to change the whole narrative process of Bihar campaign and bring back development to the center stage to once again alter the electoral course
> 
> – Bihar BJP’s umpteen CM aspirants and their internal contradictions may end up hurting BJP further in the coming phases of election
> 
> As per some BJP-Sangh insiders, Party President, Amit Bhai Shah, has really staked his entire political career on Bihar elections, so one hopes for his sake that somehow BJP could pull off a difficult victory or at least fulfil the task of emerging clearly as the single largest party in a hung assembly. The amount of media cacophony in case Mahagathbandhan manages to win would be deadly to say the least.
> 
> The Bihar Pendulum Swings Again | Swarajya
> 
> Not good news for the NDA if the above is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope he was born & brought up in TG(Medak I think), but his ancestors were from Vizianagaram
> 
> 
> RSS is BJP ka baap, they are cultural only in name



He is trying to play all sides. Even now he says all is not lost for BJP. More of a story teller than psephologist. Writes well. Thats all.

Worst case scenario for BJP is 17-18. Thats increase of 4 seats. One should remember that BJP needs 30 more this time. 2nd,3rd and 4th phase will be BJP's . Game is On.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Great decision by Modi govt to declassify the Subhas Chandra Bose files. It would be interesting to see how much dirt they have on Congress leaders. 



saurav said:


> Clear effort to sabotage. Doesnot want powerful NaMo. Wants to dictate terms.



Contrary to the wishes of many right wing fanatics, Modi has chosen a middle path to govern the country, and very wisely so. They don't like that.


----------



## Echo_419

saurav said:


> Clear effort to sabotage. Doesnot want powerful NaMo. Wants to dictate terms.



They are fools RSS will be stopped in its heel's if MGB wins in Bihar


saurav said:


> He is trying to play all sides. Even now he says all is not lost for BJP. More of a story teller than psephologist. Writes well. Thats all.
> 
> Worst case scenario for BJP is 17-18. Thats increase of 4 seats. One should remember that BJP needs 30 more this time. 2nd,3rd and 4th phase will be BJP's . Game is On.





Bhagwats statement did a lot of damage,but let's hope BJP wins this one for the sake of Bihari people


----------



## Darmashkian

saurav said:


> He is trying to play all sides. Even now he says all is not lost for BJP. More of a story teller than psephologist. Writes well. Thats all.
> 
> Worst case scenario for BJP is 17-18. Thats increase of 4 seats. One should remember that BJP needs 30 more this time. 2nd,3rd and 4th phase will be BJP's . Game is On.


Not exactly, one of my contacts in Samastipur had the same doomsday predictions for phase-1, & he is pro-BJP. According to him NiKu has a lot of goodwill for him which is working very well for the JDU & in some cases, the Congress too!

Mohan Bhagwats statements have united the OBCs & even some MBCs towards the MGB, the next one will also have the same effect. 
UC consolidation towards BJP is visible, & so is the anti-UC towards MGB. & wherever there is HAM vs JDU/Cong, Mahadalits go towards HAM, but UCs go the other way.

& Patil may not be a good psephologist for you, but I can say for sure that he is good at identifying the trends, Modi is popular, but he has to leverage it more to get more votes for all the NDA parties!

& at the rate the trends are going, BJP will still win don't worry-130 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Not exactly, one of my contacts in Samastipur had the same doomsday predictions for phase-1, & he is pro-BJP. According to him NiKu has a lot of goodwill for him which is working very well for the JDU & in some cases, the Congress too!
> 
> Mohan Bhagwats statements have united the OBCs & even some MBCs towards the MGB, the next one will also have the same effect.
> UC consolidation towards BJP is visible, & so is the anti-UC towards MGB. & wherever there is HAM vs JDU/Cong, Mahadalits go towards HAM, but UCs go the other way.
> 
> & Patil may not be a good psephologist for you, but I can say for sure that he is good at identifying the trends, Modi is popular, but he has to leverage it more to get more votes for all the NDA parties!
> 
> & at the rate the trends are going, BJP will still win don't worry-130 seats.




I don't trust the guy at all, to be honest. Each and every prediction he made has come false and and far of the mark not to mention the comment he made was a complete U turn from the statement he made an hour or so back...Marketing Gimmick...


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Not exactly, one of my contacts in Samastipur had the same doomsday predictions for phase-1, & he is pro-BJP. According to him NiKu has a lot of goodwill for him which is working very well for the JDU & in some cases, the Congress too!
> 
> Mohan Bhagwats statements have united the OBCs & even some MBCs towards the MGB, the next one will also have the same effect.
> UC consolidation towards BJP is visible, & so is the anti-UC towards MGB. & wherever there is HAM vs JDU/Cong, Mahadalits go towards HAM, but UCs go the other way.
> 
> & Patil may not be a good psephologist for you, but I can say for sure that he is good at identifying the trends, Modi is popular, but he has to leverage it more to get more votes for all the NDA parties!
> 
> & at the rate the trends are going, BJP will still win don't worry-130 seats.



Some sources say BJP will do well in the rest of the phases,any idea how truthful that is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Darmashkian said:


> @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Echo_419 @magudi @saurav @Marxist @Nair saab
> Praveen Patill of 5forty3 has become very negative of the BJP's prospects
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653758620752982016
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653761373713776641*
> The Bihar Pendulum Swings Again*
> 
> *Has the pendulum of Bihar election swung against the BJP? If so, why?*
> 
> Note: This article does not refer to any exit polls and is a summary of voter intelligence based on ground reports.
> 
> *Every election has a central story which usually gets twisted and tailored by narrative builders and news media as per the ideological sunglasses they wear.* For instance, the 2004 national election was all about the severe drought that vast parts of India had faced over the preceding two years, but the media narrative was totally built around the “India Shining” campaign of Advani and how he failed to enthuse the voters. Similarly, 2009 was billed as the NREGA election under the tutelage of Rahul Gandhi as youth icon while in reality it was all a positive vote for the preceding 6-7 years of unprecedented growth due to Vajpayee era economic liberalization.
> 
> Of course, 2014 is one of those rare elections when “NaMo wave” became such an overwhelming central theme that even the media could not ignore it. In that vein, Bihar this winter has all the hallmarks of being converted into a “beef election” (sic) by the media narrative in an attempt to show how the Modi wave is waning due to “intolerance” of the Majority Hindu community led by BJP and the larger Sangh Parivaar. Thus some are desperately hoping that somehow BJP loses Bihar so that they can legitimize the “Sahitya-Akademi award returnee’s anger” through democratic franchise of rural heartland.
> 
> Already adventurous ‘secular economists’ like Swaminathan Aiyer are clearly integrating their beef romance into Bihar electoral outcomes and more may soon follow suit. *This is one of the primary reasons why we need to have independent narratives that can analyze both victories and defeats without being unnecessarily ‘secular’ or robustly ‘leftist’.*
> 
> *Bihar is indeed turning out to be a roller-coaster of an election where the pendulum seems to be swinging from one side to the other with remarkable alacrity.* This is our humble attempt to narrate the story of Bihar election as dispassionately as possible.
> 
> When the election season began in around June-July this year, the sheer arithmetic of the newly formed Mahagathbandhan was so overwhelming that BJP-NDA was struggling to even put-up a fight, but then that tireless campaigner, Prime Minister Modi, entered the theatre of Bihar in August with his 4 back-to-back rallies which took the lead in setting the agenda for the state.* His constant haranguing on the theme of “return of Jungle Raj” created the momentum for BJP in a big way and by late august, NDA which was nowhere in the race came within striking distance of Mahagathbandhan with merely a lag of 3%.*
> 
> *The first big turning point of Bihar election came when Mahagathbandhan held a joint rally of Sonia Gandhi, Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad Yadav which was turned into a giant display of militant Yadav political comeback by Lalu and RJD *(who addressed the rally at the very end in an attempt to show that he was the big boss of the alliance). This was a moment of realization that woke up all other marginalized castes like MBCs and Mahadalits into believing Modi’s message of a return of “Jungle Raj”. *Two days after the Patna rally, Modi addressed a mammoth crowd in Bhagalpur which saw unprecedented attendance even by Modi-rally standards. Local media went berserk in reportage of how Modi had managed to only grow popular than what he was in the summer of 2014.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Over the next few weeks, BJP-NDA simply grew from strength to strength as there began a massive consolidation of non-Yadav and non-Muslim votes in favour of the saffron alliance against the return of the Yadav Jungle Raj*. Amit Shah, BJP party president, also managed to sort out the crucial seat-sharing deal with its restive NDA allies causing as little damage as possible. Indeed by late September it was amply clear that NDA was running ahead of the race. Our own last pre-poll survey showed that the pendulum had swung in favour of NDA with nearly 4 percentage point lead. This is when there was a twist in the central story of Bihar probably for one final time.
> 
> The first phase of Bihar election was made up of 49 seats spread across 10 districts of south-east Bihar *which is known in Bihar political circles as “Nitish territory”.* It was here that JDU had won 29 of the seats in 2010. It was here that JDU in the company of RJD and Congress together had a whopping lead of 34% in 2010 (although JDU was then in alliance with BJP) and nearly 9% even in the Modi-wave election of 2014. Thus, even as per our pre-poll survey the newly formed UPA+ alliance was supposed to do well in these 49 seats.
> 
> As polling began on Monday, we at 5forty3 also began to monitor voter behavior by deploying our data-political tools on the ground. *Although no sampling tools are 100% accurate, we have found that some of these statistical findings on actual polling days have the ability to gauge trends with reasonable clarity of nearly 90% accuracy. What we were able to observe on the 12th were spread across three levels;*
> 
> – In terms of raw numbers, UPA+ was definitely ahead by about 2 percentage points over NDA. This did not come as a surprise at all, in fact, if anything, the lead of UPA+ over NDA had only seemingly declined from the last two elections and the saffron alliance was actually doing better than previous elections. But once these raw numbers were extrapolated to derive weighted averages based on caste-social matrix and the age-specific demographics, *UPA’s lead more than doubled to 5%. This was the first worrying sign for NDA because it meant that UPA had not suffered any voter attrition and that all the constituent parties were holding on to their respective votes. Even more worryingly, NDA led by BJP had actually lost a small fraction of vote (about 1%) from its 2014 share despite having visibly added Jitan Ram Manjhi as the addendum to enlarge their social base*
> 
> – For one of our most reliable tools to gauge general trends of an election, we usually measure ‘Swing Polling Booths’ as an important metric to understand voter behavior in an electoral scenario. Thus out of the 80 polling station areas that we were monitoring on Monday, 31 were specially chosen Swing Polling Booth locations. Of these 31, UPA+ led in 22 while NDA was able to manage lead positions in only 9. To give a comparative analysis, during the 2014 LS polls, BJP would routinely carry 3/4th of all Swing Polling Booths on voting days in the heartland which generally enabled us to be confident about the saffron performance. The past accuracy of this tool in predicting overall electoral patterns of a particular geography has been nearly 9.3 out of every 10 elections!
> 
> – The third and possibly the most worrying factor for NDA was the quality of “vote-share” that UPA+ was able to muster on the first day of polling. *What was clearly visible was something like this – among OBC as well as MBC voters, JDU-RJD alliance was the clear first choice whereas BJP was a distant second choice while NDA allies were the last choice.
> Among Mahadalit voters, BJP-HAM were the first choice followed by JDU as a close second choice and then came the rest as a distant third.
> Among Upper Caste voters, BJP was a clear first choice but even JDU got some traction at low levels, especially were BJP was not an opponent.
> What such a vote pattern means is that the JDU alliance had a clear social advantage in the biggest chunk of 51% of votes belonging to OBCs and MBCs while BJP-NDA only enjoyed a marginal advantage in their own vote-base of 33%* (Upper Castes & Dalits).
> 
> Although all these three findings were limited only to the first phase of the election and the remaining 4 phases may vary from these mean averages what one must bear in mind is the fact that alarm bells are ringing for the NDA. Firstly the trend has become apparent, because usually within a state even with sub-regional variations, general trends remain more-or-less intact with varying degrees of strength. *Secondly, NDA now does not have the cushion of underperforming in future phases which means that the saffron alliance has to do extremely well in at least 3 of the next 4 phases of Bihar elections.*
> 
> As election analysts we also need to analyze and understand proper reasons for any demographic trends. If the pendulum of Bihar election has actually swung (to whatever degree) on day 1, it is obligatory on our part to explain them with cold logic.
> *
> The primary reason for NDA’s underperformance on day one of Bihar seems to have come from that ill-timed statement of Mohan Bhagwat on “Reservations”.* Here we must concede that we grossly underestimated the ability of RJD-JDU strategists and planners in creating hara-kiri around this issue by tapping an undercurrent of distrust.
> 
> What will forever remain a mystery is why did the RSS Sarsanghchalak actually make those observations on “Reservations” in a charged election environment of Bihar while the opposition’s main plank was “_Mandal v/s Kamandal_”. *What is no longer a mystery is how RJD-JDU tapped the issue brilliantly. Just 48 hours before polling day, across all villages, many of the backward caste groups began meeting secretly to discuss “rumors” which indicated that if BJP came to power, they are not averse to “tinkering with the reservations because RSS has commanded the party to do so”. Upper Caste youths bragging about how BJP, once in power, would create a more level playing field in “Reservations” did not help matters at all.*
> 
> In fact, by the day of polling the issue had grown into a wild fire in many districts, so much so that the Prime Minister himself had to intervene to make a statement condemning such rumors. *By then it was probably too late. Those MBC and non-Yadav OBC voters who were consolidating behind NDA had suddenly developed enough doubt to alter their voting decisions on polling day.*
> 
> The *second reason* for the pendulum swing comes from Nitish Kumar himself. Ever since the Modi campaign had altered Bihar electoral trends in August, one kept wondering as to why Nitish was not counter-campaigning across the state, for he was simply too ensconced in Patna and not travelling to rural Bihar. *Then suddenly, in very late September, Nitish hit the campaign trail with a vengeance. It was a great strategy by Prashant Kishore (who probably understands BJP strategies very well and has adequate counter strategic protection) to preserve the most popular Bihari leader only to unleash him at the very last moment in a campaign rush that helped create a late swing in favor of the Mahagathbandhan, *especially among women voters who had a sympathetic view about their CM.
> 
> The *third reason* was t*he sheer timing of the Dadri Beef-Murder incident which was so heavily highlighted by the media that Bihar was massively polarized to such an extent that virtually all Muslims simply came out to vote Nitish to power in order to “survive” under a “Hindu onslaught led by BJP*”. Whatever little chance there was of third front and other parties getting even a fraction of Muslim votes totally disappeared after the Dadri event. One has to simply glance at Urdu Newspapers of Bihar like “_Inquilab_”, “_Rashtriye Sahara_”, “_Qaumi Tanzeem_” or “_Pindar_” to understand how the Dadri event was particularly highlighted by the Urdu press.
> 
> It must be noted here that poor and backward Muslims are the primary readers of Urdu Newspapers in Bihar (while the elite Muslims read English & Hindi). *These poorer Muslims were also the ones who were not averse to adopt Owaisi or even vote for NDA allies like LJP and HAM, but after Dadri they all turned en mass towards RJD-JDU *without any doubt. Also, the timing of Dadri coverage ensured that Muslim voters had extra incentive to turnout in large numbers, purely as a ‘survival instinct’ unlike in 2014 when Muslim voters were mostly disinterested.
> 
> In fact, the Dadri event’s timing and the media coverage was so perfect that it left BJP almost completely exposed to massive polarization. Over the last couple of years, BJP has been insured against such communal polarization by counter-polarization (which mainly depends on the degree of enthusiastic backward & Dalit participation), but this time BJP was already exposed due to self-doubts among backwards created by Mohan Ji Bhagwat’s ill-timed “Reservations” comments.
> 
> *The fourth and final reason is the way BJP mishandled the whole ticket distribution fiasco which has created many deep divisions within the party fold. *Bad ticket distribution is an elementary mistake that should have been avoided and one really doesn’t understand what pulls and pressures forced the party managers to make these compromises. Whatever the reasons, t*his ticket issue has had a direct impact in at least 15-18 seats but has had an indirect impact on party cadre morale in more than 50 seats which showed clearly on first day’s polling.*
> 
> What all of this means to eventual outcome of Bihar is anybody’s guess, but some broad pointers can now be deducted after the first round of polling;
> 
> *– JDU is now definitely likely to do much better than anticipated and its worst case scenario now cannot go below 60 seats*
> 
> – BJP’s best case scenario now is to emerge as the single largest party and cross at least 80 seats to then somehow form the government in the state by leveraging internal differences of the opposition alliance and its own power at the center
> 
> – *RJD has to perform extremely badly to end up winning less than 40 seats, but with a strong MY combo backing it and also a section of other OBCs and MBCs supporting it, such a scenario looks less likely now than a week ago*
> 
> – Drought is now the single biggest X factor that BJP must depend on to hope that hapless drought victims of those 23 districts with less than 80% mean rainfall would bury all their self-doubts to vote for BJP
> 
> – Modi, the tireless campaigner may yet manage to change the whole narrative process of Bihar campaign and bring back development to the center stage to once again alter the electoral course
> 
> – Bihar BJP’s umpteen CM aspirants and their internal contradictions may end up hurting BJP further in the coming phases of election
> 
> As per some BJP-Sangh insiders, Party President, Amit Bhai Shah, has really staked his entire political career on Bihar elections, so one hopes for his sake that somehow BJP could pull off a difficult victory or at least fulfil the task of emerging clearly as the single largest party in a hung assembly. The amount of media cacophony in case Mahagathbandhan manages to win would be deadly to say the least.
> 
> The Bihar Pendulum Swings Again | Swarajya
> 
> Not good news for the NDA if the above is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope he was born & brought up in TG(Medak I think), but his ancestors were from Vizianagaram
> 
> 
> RSS is BJP ka baap, they are cultural only in name


Pravin Patil is trying to play safe after Delhi debacle. One only has to see yesterday's video of Lalu's rally where he couldn't gather even 50 people to attend. Just goes to show where MGB stands actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Some sources say BJP will do well in the rest of the phases,any idea how truthful that is



Next 3 phases BJP has to do well and last phase JDU has to do well... IN first phase JDU has to dominate if they want to win. if it goes even closer to 50-50 in first phase, JDU will loose.



JanjaWeed said:


> Pravin Patil is trying to play safe after Delhi debacle. One only has to see yesterday's video of Lalu's rally where he couldn't gather even 50 people to attend. Just goes to show where MGB stands actually.



Am actually quiet confident of BJP winning, i just want them to win decisively....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Next 3 phases BJP has to do well and last phase JDU has to do well... IN first phase JDU has to dominate if they want to win. if it goes even closer to 50-50 in first phase, JDU will loose.
> 
> 
> 
> Am actually quiet confident of BJP winning, i just want them to win decisively....


Just want Nitish & Congress to be reduced to single digit. Don't care even if Lalu manages to win half of the seats he is contesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Just want Nitish & Congress to be reduced to single digit. Don't care even if Lalu manages to win half of the seats he is contesting



if MGB wins i want lalu to win more seats than NItish, we,ll see if Nitish becomes CM then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> Some sources say BJP will do well in the rest of the phases,any idea how truthful that is


Yep, some of my OTHER highly pro-BJP sources say 30+ is possible which logically seems impossible to me!

If you ask me 20-22 is more probable & it isn't as bad as he claimed.

But you must understand, this is a pollster's nightmare, add to that check the background of both alliances. 2 arch enemies joined to take on a greater enemy! That's why every pollster is being wary & scared! They are all preparing arguments to cover any inconsistencies.

& let me say the BJP vote has DOUBLED since 2010!! This itself is a HUGE achievement which some don't get, also the VS from the LS 2014 has more or less remained constant that when many Yadavs,EBCs & Mahadalits who voted for NDA said that they would go back to their original parties in the assembly.

The BJP vote is constant from the LS 2014, but it has to go up. & Mohan Bhagwat's statements have caused quite the controversy.

& lastly @Echo_419 *an angle which a pollster close to praveen patil has mentioned is many people(EBCs & Maha dalits) are scared of Lalu's goondas which is why they are not disclosing the truth of who they supported or voted for That also could be a reason for why many pollsters are not confident of their sample data & the final extrapolation.*

& I will say this one more time, NiKu is STILL popular. Especially among Kurmi-Koeri,women,EBCs & Maha dalits & some muslims & UCs.. JDU candidates have the advantage of his goodwill, Sachin Reddy has said that JDU=2*RJD(Seats) after results come out



Star Wars said:


> if MGB wins i want lalu to win more seats than NItish, we,ll see if Nitish becomes CM then


Won't happen, RJD has more cadre & karyakartas but JDU will get more seats due to the RJD +JDU org. & goodwill towards NiKu.
Too many people who like NiKu hate RJD to vote for it.

& Lalu has already made it clear that no matter what Nitish alone will be the CM if the MGB wins regardless of the final result of each party(election rally+private talks with party leaders)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Won't happen, RJD has more cadre & karyakartas but JDU will get more seats due to the RJD +JDU org. & goodwill towards NiKu.
> Too many people who like NiKu hate RJD to vote for it.
> 
> & Lalu has already made it clear that no matter what Nitish alone will be the CM if the MGB wins regardless of the final result of each party(election rally+private talks with party leaders)




Will RJD voters vote for JDU and vice versa ? i really doubt it... Its like asking BJP voters to vote for congress and vice versa... besides i have heard that RJD-JDU workers communication is weak...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Will RJD voters vote for JDU and vice versa ? i really doubt it... Its like asking BJP voters to vote for congress and vice versa... besides i have heard that RJD-JDU workers communication is weak...


RJD voters vote base on caste & religion lines, the caste ones(OBC,EBC,Yadavs) will do what their leader says(Yadavs) or have fallen for the BC vs UC propaganda or MB's reservation comment.(OBCs, EBCs)
Muslims just want to defeat Modi & JDU is secular anyway

Thus all of them can be convinced to vote for JDU, but reluctantly.(Yadavs)

JDU get's votes because of NiKu's goodwill from the people & from Kurmi-Koeris, *women,EBCs & Maha-dalits* & some muslims & *UCs*. The *bolded ones* fear RJD & Lalu's jungle raj!! EBCs can fall in line with the propaganda moving around, but not for women & maha-dalits who have no great reason to vote for Lalu. 
EDIT:-UCs anyway will vote for BJP or a NDA ally over Lalu, but they could possibly vote for JDU vs NDA ally

Lalu has transferred his votes to the JDU(or atleast most), but the otherway round seems very tough especially for the EBCs,Maha-dalits & women & some UCs who fear his raj & hate him.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Yep communication is weak b/w both sides on the ground over booth management & campaigning. I feel that many MGB voters will anyway come out due to the hardwork the leaders of the MGB have put & will know who to vote for, but to win the seat, you need many more extra voters & thus you need the cadre to unite for that & work together to get them our which isn't happening understandably.

But the RJD organisation is doing a good job to ensure a JDU victory, can't say the same for the other way round.

P.S:- UC groups are supposedly amassing arms & ammunition in case Yadav raj returns, such is their fear of the naxals & of Lalu!!


----------



## saurav

Darmashkian said:


> Not exactly, one of my contacts in Samastipur had the same doomsday predictions for phase-1, & he is pro-BJP. According to him NiKu has a lot of goodwill for him which is working very well for the JDU & in some cases, the Congress too!
> 
> Mohan Bhagwats statements have united the OBCs & even some MBCs towards the MGB, the next one will also have the same effect.
> UC consolidation towards BJP is visible, & so is the anti-UC towards MGB. & wherever there is HAM vs JDU/Cong, Mahadalits go towards HAM, but UCs go the other way.
> 
> & Patil may not be a good psephologist for you, but I can say for sure that he is good at identifying the trends, Modi is popular, but he has to leverage it more to get more votes for all the NDA parties!
> 
> & at the rate the trends are going, BJP will still win don't worry-130 seats.



Samastipur .. ? MG was supposed to win at least 8 there.. They are themselves not claiming more than 6. That should tell you how close the fight was.

If BJP+ has to win they have to touch 20 in this phase. And if MGB has to win, they have to cross 35.

Worst case scenario for BJP+ yesterday night was 16. We had completely written off Banka and added 2 from Bhagalpur. From today's estimate : BJP is winning at least 2 in Banka and at least 3 in Bhagalpur.

As I said yesterday, not an excellent phase but not a bad phase either.


----------



## Darmashkian

saurav said:


> Samastipur .. ? MG was supposed to win at least 8 there.. T*hey are themselves n*ot claiming more than 6. That should tell you how close the fight was.
> 
> If BJP+ has to win they have to touch 20 in this phase. And if MGB has to win, they have to cross 35.
> 
> Worst case scenario for BJP+ yesterday night was 16. We had completely written off Banka and added 2 from Bhagalpur. From today's estimate : BJP is winning at least 2 in Banka and at least 3 in Bhagalpur.
> 
> As I said yesterday, not an excellent phase but not a bad phase either.


WHos is they? Can you elaborate

Best case scenario of samastipur from everybody's inputs is 10 for the MGB, worst case is 5(if there is a MASSIVE Modi wave, MASSIVE)

5 in samastipur= 2/3rd+majority in Bihar

I am giving 8-9 to the MGB here due to this being a stronghold+socialism factor(karpori thakur)

I would Give 2 to Bhagalpur, the Congi guy there took many UC votes , he can win.

You are right regarding banka & please read my new posts too.

I have given the BJP 20-22 in phase 1

@Sta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Darmashkian said:


> RJD voters vote base on caste & religion lines, the caste ones(OBC,EBC,Yadavs) will do what their leader says(Yadavs) or have fallen for the BC vs UC propaganda or MB's reservation comment.(OBCs, EBCs)
> Muslims just want to defeat Modi & JDU is secular anyway
> 
> Thus all of them can be convinced to vote for JDU, but reluctantly.(Yadavs)
> 
> JDU get's votes because of NiKu's goodwill from the people & from Kurmi-Koeris, women,EBCs & Maha-dalits. The last 3 fear RJD & Lalu's jungle raj!! EBCs can fall in line with the propaganda moving around, but not for women & maha-dalits who have no great reason to vote for Lalu.
> 
> Lalu has transferred his votes to the JDU(or atleast most), but the otherway round seems very tough especially for the EBCs,Maha-dalits & women & some UCs who fear his raj.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Yep communication is weak b/w both sides on the ground over booth management & campaigning. I feel that many MGB voters will anyway come out due to the hardwork the leaders of the MGB have put & will know who to vote for, but to win the seat, you need many extra voters & thus you need the cadre to unite which isn't happening understandably.
> 
> But the RJD organisation is doing a good job to ensure a JDU victory, can't say the same for the other way round.



This Nitish is popular among women is another urban legend ( or, rural legend ?  ).. In rural areas, family votes for single party. Nitish was getting women's votes in Bihar because he was laso getting votes of that woman's husband/son. 

In odd places, Bhumihars and Rajputs have voted for MGB. Likewise some Yadavs ahve voted for BJP+. Consolidation of Yadavs against BJP+ is largely existing. Pappu Yadav has made some dents but its effect is not yet clear. So Game is On boss. 

And Yes, Bhagwat should shut the f**k up. Most of the RSS Shakhas in Bihar will fold if BJP looses. People are joing RSS because of Modi not because of him.



Darmashkian said:


> WHos is they? Can you elaborate
> 
> Best case scenario of samastipur from everybody's inputs is 10 for the MGB, worst case is 5(if there is a MASSIVE Modi wave, MASSIVE)
> 
> 5 in samastipur= 2/3rd+majority in Bihar
> 
> I am giving 8-9 to the MGB here due to this being a stronghold+socialism factor(karpori thakur)
> 
> I would Give 2 to Bhagalpur, the Congi guy there took many UC votes , he can win.
> 
> You are right regarding banka & please read my new posts too.
> 
> I have given the BJP 20-22 in phase 1
> 
> @Sta



MGB leaders. Nitish's close man from Banka. He was very sober last night and talked a lot. Yadavs are voting for JDU+Congress, Congress suporters and Kurmis are not so solidly voting for RJD.

If BJP touches 20, then majority pakka. I have counted 15 (16-1 to be safe ). Even that leaves MGB 2-3 seats behind their target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> MGB leaders. Nitish's close man from Banka. He was very sober last night and talked a lot. Yadavs are voting for JDU+Congress, Congress suporters and Kurmis are not so solidly voting for RJD.
> 
> If BJP touches 20, then majority pakka. I have counted 15 (16-1 to be safe ). Even that leaves MGB 2-3 seats behind their target.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653510555999690752
How true is this ?


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653510555999690752
> How true is this ?



Tough fight thi... Haar bhi sakta hai. Infact chance jyada haarne ka hi hai.


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Tough fight thi... Haar bhi sakta hai. Infact chance jyada haarne ka hi hai.



you mean Vijay Choudri or NDA ?

BTW, what is the voter turn out, as compared to last election ? Higher turn out could mean Anti incumbency



saurav said:


> And Yes, Bhagwat should shut the f**k up. Most of the RSS Shakhas in Bihar will fold if BJP looses. People are joing RSS because of Modi not because of him.
> .



He won't, If Modi wins in Bihar then he will be more powerful than anyone in RSS has ever been till date. The guy does not like Modi one bit....

Bihar polls: RJD workers thrash woman, her son for voting for BJP - News18.com


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654331067109740544

@JanjaWeed @Darmashkian @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> if MGB wins i want lalu to win more seats than NItish, we,ll see if Nitish becomes CM then


Even if Nitish wins more seats & becomes CM, he will only end up being Lalu's b!tch. Lalu will use & abuse him to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> you mean Vijay Choudri or NDA ?
> 
> BTW, what is the voter turn out, as compared to last election ? Higher turn out could mean Anti incumbency
> 
> 
> 
> He won't, If Modi wins in Bihar then he will be more powerful than anyone in RSS has ever been till date. The guy does not like Modi one bit....
> 
> Bihar polls: RJD workers thrash woman, her son for voting for BJP - News18.com
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654331067109740544
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Darmashkian @Echo_419



Vijay Choudhary...

If Bhagwat costs BJP Bihar, Nodi-Shah will extract their revenge. An egomaniac idiot is not fit to head such a big "cultural organization".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654331067109740544
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Darmashkian @Echo_419



I trust bookies more than psephologists. They tend to be more accurate than opinion polls. Delhi result was one off..& everyone was dealing with unknowns called AAP. In Bihar you have all the known suspects battling it out. No surprises there..neither will be the results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Vijay Choudhary...
> 
> If Bhagwat costs BJP Bihar, Nodi-Shah will extract their revenge. An egomaniac idiot is not fit to head such a big "cultural organization".



Bihar has to be won, once BIhar is won then 2019 election is assured....


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> It was meant to be their day under the sun, having got a chance to interact with Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> They had prepared for five days to ask him, in English, questions they thought were relevant. *But, when they finally got a chance to pose the queries to him, it was a damp squib.
> 
> Nearly 50 students of Maidur Government Higher Primary School had been selected to pose some ‘tough’ questions to Gandhi.
> 
> When this reporter asked the students whether they understood the replies of Gandhi, almost all of them said ‘No’.
> 
> They were disappointed with the answers, the students said.
> The first question came from Vinayak Giriyamanavar, a class six student. He asked, “If you were the prime minister of India, what would you do to improve rural areas?”
> For this, he said, “Let us think about it, when time comes.”
> 
> He asked the students and elders present to keep dreaming and work towards fulfilling the dreams.
> 
> “These dreams are not to be sowed from the prime minister’s office. However, the government should help every citizen realise his dreams.”
> 
> “What will you do to improve the education system in India,” was the poser from Chitra, Vinayak’s classmate. To this, Gandhi replied that the dreams of every child and parent were important. The government should create opportunities for their realisation. “To fulfil these dreams, education is very important. I shall work towards providing this information to children,” he said.
> 
> When Suma Anishettar asked how he would address the power crisis in rural areas and how best renewable energy could be utilised, Gandhi replied that people were the real resources of the country. “By improving their lives, I will address the power crisis,” he said. *
> 
> The only good thing to happen for the school was that it got an overhaul for Saturday’s event.
> 
> Also, Chief Minister Siddaramaiah announcing a grant of Rs 50 lakh for the overall development of the school.
> 
> 
> It was a forgettable rendezvous for these schoolkids
> 
> @ranjeet @SwAggeR @Star Wars read his replies


That's the beauty of being a Gandhi, you get unadulterated sh!t to smoke.



magudi said:


> Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose files to be declassified, first round to start on January 23 - IBNLive
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654286661275090944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654286813188632577


Second tweet kind of confirms that Bose died in Russia.


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> It was meant to be their day under the sun, having got a chance to interact with Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> They had prepared for five days to ask him, in English, questions they thought were relevant. *But, when they finally got a chance to pose the queries to him, it was a damp squib.
> 
> Nearly 50 students of Maidur Government Higher Primary School had been selected to pose some ‘tough’ questions to Gandhi.
> 
> When this reporter asked the students whether they understood the replies of Gandhi, almost all of them said ‘No’.
> 
> They were disappointed with the answers, the students said.
> The first question came from Vinayak Giriyamanavar, a class six student. He asked, “If you were the prime minister of India, what would you do to improve rural areas?”
> For this, he said, “Let us think about it, when time comes.”
> 
> He asked the students and elders present to keep dreaming and work towards fulfilling the dreams.
> 
> “These dreams are not to be sowed from the prime minister’s office. However, the government should help every citizen realise his dreams.”
> 
> “What will you do to improve the education system in India,” was the poser from Chitra, Vinayak’s classmate. To this, Gandhi replied that the dreams of every child and parent were important. The government should create opportunities for their realisation. “To fulfil these dreams, education is very important. I shall work towards providing this information to children,” he said.
> 
> When Suma Anishettar asked how he would address the power crisis in rural areas and how best renewable energy could be utilised, Gandhi replied that people were the real resources of the country. “By improving their lives, I will address the power crisis,” he said. *
> 
> The only good thing to happen for the school was that it got an overhaul for Saturday’s event.
> 
> Also, Chief Minister Siddaramaiah announcing a grant of Rs 50 lakh for the overall development of the school.
> 
> 
> It was a forgettable rendezvous for these schoolkids
> 
> @ranjeet @SwAggeR @Star Wars read his replies


He is a national embarrassment..not just for congress! Just goes to show the kind of mafia grip Sonia Gandhi has on her party....even degnified leaders are having to act as cheerleaders for this namoona!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Thought this is quite funny...

@AmartyaTalks: I wanted Rahul Gandhi and Sonia Gandhi to return their degrees to show protest against the growing intolerance. Alas, they don't have any!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

magudi said:


> It was meant to be their day under the sun, having got a chance to interact with Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> They had prepared for five days to ask him, in English, questions they thought were relevant. *But, when they finally got a chance to pose the queries to him, it was a damp squib.
> 
> Nearly 50 students of Maidur Government Higher Primary School had been selected to pose some ‘tough’ questions to Gandhi.
> 
> When this reporter asked the students whether they understood the replies of Gandhi, almost all of them said ‘No’.
> 
> They were disappointed with the answers, the students said.
> The first question came from Vinayak Giriyamanavar, a class six student. He asked, “If you were the prime minister of India, what would you do to improve rural areas?”
> For this, he said, “Let us think about it, when time comes.”
> 
> He asked the students and elders present to keep dreaming and work towards fulfilling the dreams.
> 
> “These dreams are not to be sowed from the prime minister’s office. However, the government should help every citizen realise his dreams.”
> 
> “What will you do to improve the education system in India,” was the poser from Chitra, Vinayak’s classmate. To this, Gandhi replied that the dreams of every child and parent were important. The government should create opportunities for their realisation. “To fulfil these dreams, education is very important. I shall work towards providing this information to children,” he said.
> 
> When Suma Anishettar asked how he would address the power crisis in rural areas and how best renewable energy could be utilised, Gandhi replied that people were the real resources of the country. “By improving their lives, I will address the power crisis,” he said. *
> 
> The only good thing to happen for the school was that it got an overhaul for Saturday’s event.
> 
> Also, Chief Minister Siddaramaiah announcing a grant of Rs 50 lakh for the overall development of the school.
> 
> 
> It was a forgettable rendezvous for these schoolkids
> 
> @ranjeet @SwAggeR @Star Wars read his replies


There is a reason he is kept out of the limelight as much as he is- this is an entirely intentional policy by the Congress leadership. Literally all his credentials come from his surname, I challenge anyone to provide a reason other than that as to why he has a legitimate claim to lead over 1.25 Billion people. 


If this clown is ever elected it will be one of the biggest stains on democracy in history and I don't use these words lightly. To go from the point where India is- they have just elected a leader based almost entirely on his economic/development agenda with zero dynastic ties or any other such nonsense (so basically a meritocracy). To go ahead and elect a Gandhi now would be a HUGE step backwards and a real blow to where, I think, India is right now in its stage of development.



saurav said:


> He is trying to play all sides. Even now he says all is not lost for BJP. More of a story teller than psephologist. Writes well. Thats all.
> 
> Worst case scenario for BJP is 17-18. Thats increase of 4 seats. One should remember that BJP needs 30 more this time. 2nd,3rd and 4th phase will be BJP's . Game is On.


For the sake of RS seats I have heard (from a few online international panel discussions ) that the result of Bihar's election is crucial to Modi's term. If he produces a decent result the reform game is on, if he does sub-optimally, we could see yet more ineffectiveness and stagnation on a policy front. 

One American commentator stated the Bihar elections are "make or break" for Modi. If he loses Bihar, he could likely loose the next general election (or a significant defeat meaning a hung house and a return to alliances to form a majority) as he would become (yet another Indian) lame duck PM- unable to exercise his reform agenda or pursue policy matters as he would like- thus his fall from grace would be even more dramatic than the UPA 2's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

_Those AW-101s will definitely have to fly again, that’s a given. The S-92 deal will never materialise because, since it is the only other VVIP helicopter option available, it will have to become a sole-source procurement, which is forbidden under the DPP guidelines. NaMo is using both Mi-17V-5 & the Mi-171s that were procured 15 years ago. Why isn’t anyone dealing with this issue head-on? Simply because unless the closure reports on investigations are filed by either the Enforcement Directorate or the CBI or the Central Vigilance Commission, the Govt of India can’t do anything. One has to follow ‘due process’ as mandated by the ‘Rules of Business’ book of the Govt of India. 

*All this would never have happened had AKA not taken the panicky & alarmist decision to arbitrarily cancel the AW-101 procurement contract. So now, AKA owes every Indian taxpayer an explanation about why he terminated an ongoing contract in the absence of any verifiable evidence of any kind of wrongdoing. Why did he make the MoD function on the basis of mere allegations, suppositions & assumptions? And consequently, why did he jeapordise the safety of India’s National Nuclear Command Authority? Unfortunately, no one except me is asking these questions while AKA blissfully carries on with his life as if he couldn’t be bothered about all this, despite overwhelming evidence about his criminal negligence & sinful conduct when performing his functions as the RM, i.e. he & his political masters are firm adherents of the ‘chalta hai’ attitude under which let the whole country be damned for as long as no shit stains them personally! In any other self-respecting country, politicians like him would have had to face the full brunt of the law on charges of jeapordising national security. But not in India.*_
_
Blogger: TRISHUL - Post a Comment_


The entire comment is valid but as this is a political thread I would like to discuss the political element of this specifically. Why has the the NDA not gonna after this scoundrel in any way shape or form? I don't think I've heard a single criticism of the "Saint" by the incumbent DM or anyone else in the GoI despite the fact that it is an accepted fact he ran the MoD effectively to a standstill and set back the Indian Military by years (if not decades)? What the "Saint" did really is bordering on treasonous behaviour....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> Pedanna, Naaku Telusu Kerala BJP ela pann chestundhi, ma Malayali Christian mitrulu naaku ani cheppuru Kerala BJP meeda, ticket ella istundi, yevar ke istundhi. Cadre base enti, leaders evaru, valla mindset ella panchestundhi. Ikkada Malayali annalu(Marxist,Nair,Nair saab,Spark) posts kudu nenu chadvesa,
> 
> Ticket selection process lo chala VHP-BD pressure undi, anduke nee paina example laga pichchi nirnayalu chestaru.
> 
> Alphons Kannanthanam ki Kottayam ninchi ticket confirm chesaru 2014 LS elections ke, last second lo VHP ninchi oka maka-purush cancel chesi -_- Hindu mandi ke icchadu. Idhi Nair saab garu confirm chesaru
> 
> All I saying is that there is scope for BJP in Kerala among Keralite Christians too,though I agree BJP has to give more representation to them, which the senseless jokers haven't. Muslims anyway won't vote for them & now they want to come to power by banking on only 55% of the voters -_- & further alienate the rest
> 
> By the way-- meeru yevar kosam vote chestaru? Kerala Congress leda Congress leda Commie mandi kosum
> 
> & really nice to see you talk in Telugu  I thought you didn't know it.


That was from Pathanamthitta segment,not kottayam...He was kicked out from the list because of strong opposition from the sangaparivar groups,specially RSS(Though pathanamthitta has around 50% Christian population,and he has good image among public)...
I have only voted for CPM/CPI in my life(because local CPI MLA is our family friend)..
hehe..Meeku Malayali mithrulu unnaara??..meeru yekkada pani chesthunaaru??or Chaduvuthunaara??nenu Bangalore lo pani chesthuna company lo chala telegu mithrulu unnaaru..Naaku Telugu konchem vachchu,kani mathtaadaniki kastham,nenu try chesthanu..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> if MGB wins i want lalu to win more seats than NItish, we,ll see if Nitish becomes CM then



Yes , I also want Best or the worst. May be then BJP may have it's chances in 2020.



Star Wars said:


> if MGB wins i want lalu to win more seats than NItish, we,ll see if Nitish becomes CM then



Yes , I also want Best or the worst. May be then BJP may have it's chances in 2020.


----------



## Roybot

Darmashkian said:


> WHos is they? Can you elaborate
> 
> Best case scenario of samastipur from everybody's inputs is 10 for the MGB, worst case is 5(if there is a MASSIVE Modi wave, MASSIVE)
> 
> 5 in samastipur= 2/3rd+majority in Bihar
> 
> I am giving 8-9 to the MGB here due to this being a stronghold+socialism factor(karpori thakur)
> 
> *I would Give 2 to Bhagalpur, the Congi guy there took many UC votes , he can win.*
> 
> You are right regarding banka & please read my new posts too.
> 
> I have given the BJP 20-22 in phase 1
> 
> @Sta



Did you know the Congress guy from Bhagalpur, Ajeet Sharma is Neha Sharma's (bollywood actress) dad?
And no he is not gonna win, Bhumihar's have very little vote in Bhagalpur city, and everyone else hates Bhumihars, including other Upper castes and Bhumihars themselves 

Bhagalpur will go to BJP, it has a very strong Marwadi/Baniya base and they all vote for BJP regardless of the candidate. Arijit Sashwat ( Ashwini Choubey's son) is a good candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654368183290339329
Jungle Raj


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654369053654446080
Just putting it out there

@saurav @Darmashkian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654527802478190592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654527861236232192


----------



## saurav

The family demands a particular judge and gets him...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654538203525853184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654481723682619392

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654563458084683776
bit too much....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> _Those AW-101s will definitely have to fly again, that’s a given. The S-92 deal will never materialise because, since it is the only other VVIP helicopter option available, it will have to become a sole-source procurement, which is forbidden under the DPP guidelines. NaMo is using both Mi-17V-5 & the Mi-171s that were procured 15 years ago. Why isn’t anyone dealing with this issue head-on? Simply because unless the closure reports on investigations are filed by either the Enforcement Directorate or the CBI or the Central Vigilance Commission, the Govt of India can’t do anything. One has to follow ‘due process’ as mandated by the ‘Rules of Business’ book of the Govt of India.
> 
> *All this would never have happened had AKA not taken the panicky & alarmist decision to arbitrarily cancel the AW-101 procurement contract. So now, AKA owes every Indian taxpayer an explanation about why he terminated an ongoing contract in the absence of any verifiable evidence of any kind of wrongdoing. Why did he make the MoD function on the basis of mere allegations, suppositions & assumptions? And consequently, why did he jeapordise the safety of India’s National Nuclear Command Authority? Unfortunately, no one except me is asking these questions while AKA blissfully carries on with his life as if he couldn’t be bothered about all this, despite overwhelming evidence about his criminal negligence & sinful conduct when performing his functions as the RM, i.e. he & his political masters are firm adherents of the ‘chalta hai’ attitude under which let the whole country be damned for as long as no shit stains them personally! In any other self-respecting country, politicians like him would have had to face the full brunt of the law on charges of jeapordising national security. But not in India.*
> 
> Blogger: TRISHUL - Post a Comment_
> 
> 
> The entire comment is valid but as this is a political thread I would like to discuss the political element of this specifically. Why has the the NDA not gonna after this scoundrel in any way shape or form? I don't think I've heard a single criticism of the "Saint" by the incumbent DM or anyone else in the GoI despite the fact that it is an accepted fact he ran the MoD effectively to a standstill and set back the Indian Military by years (if not decades)? What the "Saint" did really is bordering on treasonous behaviour....



Honestly,I don't know & not only AK but every minister in the UPA has dirt on him.I don't know why they aren't going against every single one of them with full force.



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654563458084683776
> bit too much....



Zyada hogaya thoda


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654586601767481344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654584675072020480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

saurav said:


> *And Yes, Bhagwat should shut the f**k up. Most of the RSS Shakhas in Bihar will fold if BJP looses. People are joing RSS because of Modi not because of him.*
> 
> .


Mate over here u r absolutely wrong and ill informed, I wud say a little amateurish.

With no offense to any one, There hardly anybody in this forum (few r der) who can understand the subtle nuances of the relation between sangh and bjp. As for most of us as an armchair political scientists it is really difficult to trace the coordination level between sangha and party. I am not saying whatever Rss is saying is writing on the wall and BJP gov sud follow it, i just want to describe the correlation betn them. Without disclosing my identity much what i cant do here I am pointing out some of the points regarding this


I came from a state where RSS and BJP exits since last 4 decades but not much influential, yahh 15-20 mla 2-3 mp on your own has been achieved but not more than that, and also these two never want to grow bcoz 96% of the population is Hindu and very less anti incumbency since last 16 yrs.


I can still remember how i bribed a local drunken bjp leader to mollify him in support of a candidate chosen by local sangh pracharak in a municipal level election in 2012. He was an union leader of sweeper association and got some 1000 votes in hand in 4 booths and how a state bjp chief involved in the murder of a popular sangha leader who got some 1 lac voters in his book. So the infighting was always der and it will be there betn organization, party and high command and coordination starts in between these infighting and differences. Sometime party gets benefits out of it , sometime it has to bear the loss.


Organizing a group of people to do a work and wining an election in a democracy is two very different work. But most of the time the later required the earlier.


RSS is a 90 yr old organization it had already dealt single handedly with many power centers with its profound political strategy than BJP had itself. It never became worried abt its growth bcoz its growth is organic. Moreover the people who percolates its ideology are out of box, and zero materialistic, so its doent need even much of monetary or funds support to do its organizational work. voluntary contribution is enough for its day to day work.


But yes it has a predilections to "Power" as its full time pracharaks sacrifices everything in the life to do the work of RSS, in return they want at the least to be a king maker not even king himself. and this eagerness turns furious when somebody tries to attack the existance of this organisation, at least as per wht history has told us.


*It had became so after the "Death of gandhi", "During emergency", "during mandal" and finally when after that bitch sonio tries to paint it as a "Hindu Terror" outfit during 26/11 and 2009 defeat worked as a catalyst in all this.*


Most imp point *" From " Jansangh" a party of brahmins and UC to BJP in 90ies as a party of baniya and traders to BJP after 2009 with many OBCs in its fold to a BJP now with even dalits, MBCs EBCs and muslims*. All have been possible due to Sangh's social penetration to this groups. *How RSS helps BJP its quiet fathomable but once @magudi exactly pointed out this thing with a Rajyasabha tv debate video*, that could be a perfect example IMO. Rss itself always an arbitrator for hindu unity irrespective of cast, colour and creed even somtime religion (goa and muslim rastiya manch) but yes it always an admirer of brahmans for their sheer intelligence and wit, bt it has no relevance in present rss format. .


Many people say modi had sidelined rss in gujrat, no complete wrong. Yes he had ousted the influence of VHP and praveen togadia in guj politics, Yes he sidelined some ultra fringe element of Rss who tried to disrupt gov functioning on daily basis. But he kept his hardliner imge in proper intact on the ideological line of sangh to make them option less. As rss is the most influential body in the politics of Guj and MP. but when in 2009 when bhagwat was made the chief of sangh things had improved as modi is his contemporary and has some personal repo.


So telling *"Rss is getting sakhas due to Modi" *is seems to be true but at the same time we forget the matter of fact that what *"Modi is getting in return"* . He is getting a more confident and loyal, ideologically sound carder who may help him to remain in power till 2029. Btw in Kerela, karnatak some part of tamil nadu , west begal , UP, MH, jhknd and jammu the sakhas slowly had been increasing since 2010 after bhagwat was made chief. So it depands also on leadership, truly unlike his predecessor sudarshan, mohan bhagwat has really revived the org in a number of ways.


mainly 2014 election, all aware SM and exposed MSM gave a much needed spotlight to rss though in result we can see avalanche in new joining, be it bjp membership drive or no of sakhas and u can put modi as main protagonist over here as he is face of BJP now.


*So Rss wants to sabotage Modi,s future term or modi gonna sideline rss its really difficult to say now. But IMO both need each other desperately to grow and survive. * As an organization rss has already increased its reach to many level from SM to media to civil society(VIF). *All the sanghi trollers u see in TW like isupportnamo, teju bagga and many more unverified account all fielded by sangha through ABPV of some respected university across the country.* So in the festival of criticism from every kind of seculars and a hole Modi cant afford to loose his parental mentor ship org. Definitely he and bjp need the guidance and help when required as Modi got to tame ADVANI in delhi.


Regarding BIHAR its too early to suggest what will be impact of mohan bhagwat statement. Yes it must got some future implication but too early to percolate in ground but admitting that it was bad timing, and this timing is most esoteric about rss. But one fact is also der that no bjp leader ever dare to say it as wrong. *I wud say Amit shah kept his whole political career at stake in this bihar election. Whenever he does so we get good results*, so its not the time to press the panic button. *Its a open secret that in Bihar Rss Pracharak team there some good number of darlings of Nitish Kumar, they had also sent signals in the past to delhi that Modi sud placate Niku after the 2014 and well before bihar state election.*


*So lastly RSS is not merely a cultural organization, take out this theory out of your mind. it is much more than that  *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

@saurav @Darmashkian Word going around twitter circles that LJP may get more seats that RJD in phase 1.. Whats your view ?


----------



## Star Wars

First Blood Drawn in Bihar

First phase is over and the fate of candidates fighting on these 49 seats has been sealed in the EVM. Strangely in a state which has been known for booth capturing and electoral violence, there are hardly any conspiracy theories going on over the popular ‘EVM fraud’ which gets a new lease of life, every time a poll is going on and usually by the losing side. These allegations in a way give a hint as to who is conceding the ground and who is winning. An election as tough as Bihar naturally sees no such claims as the contest has been even. So who drew the 1st blood in the 1st phase? Election commission guidelines restrict us to provide any data points or trends at this stage which could impact the following stages of the elections. However we attempt to analyze the election and how does this go. It is fair to conclude that with a rise of over 6% in the polling turnout, the Election Commission has definitely drawn first blood and this is a victory of the sorts. We talk about some of the highlights in the following sections

*Women Voters – *Atleast 5% more women have voted than men and if one considers the sex ratio of the population, this disparity is even higher. So who are these lone women voters? It can be safely assumed that they are the family members of those migrant labours and workers who work outside Bihar. Since they are outside, their wives turn up to vote. Essentially these are working women or housewives belonging to the lower strata of household income. Husband’s views, relatives, awareness are the factors these women are influenced by, for voting. This time safety and security seemed to be a major aspect of the women voters. *Dominantly a large % of the women voted for change. However the change was not necessarily at the CM level, it was also observed at a localized MLA level*

*Caste Polarization *– Much is talked about the MYK vs DUE polarization for the UPA and the NDA respectively.* Our interaction with the voters made it clear that such polarization exist more at a constituency level than at a party level. So when it was witnessed that the SCs (both Dalits and Mahadalits) have decisively polarized behind the NDA, the Forward Caste polarization as at a constituency level. Many (not majority) of them chose Congress in Bhagalpur, some of them chose JDU candidates in Samastipur and Nawada, however the party with least traction among forward voters was the RJD. By and large the default favorite among the forward voters was the BJP led alliance.*

*Chemistry Vs Arithmetic – *It was said that the UPA would romp home with the sheer arithmetic in its favour. It was thought that a vote share of 45% for UPA vs NDA vote share of 38%, that too which the latter fetched at the peak of Modi wave, would be enough to crush the NDA. The actual voting suggests the battle is much different. *The chemistry between RJD and JDU has gone down to the booth levels. However the booth workers are struggling to fetch the voters for the other party in case of UPA.* This is truer for JDU than for RJD or Congress. RJD has been largely successful in transferring its vote base to Congress and the JDU. So wherever there is a good Muslim-Yadav population, the Congress along with a good number of Forward caste voters and JDU among with its own voter base can crush the opponents. The weak organizational structure of Congress would although undo that advantage and no surprise that Congress is in contest, in only a dozen of the seats it is fighting. On the other hand, JDU with the potent MYK and its own vote base which it earned due to 10 year of good rule is giving good fight. Unless there is sabotage by its ally, JDU must have a good strike rate, possibly more than 60% which is phenomenal for a party fighting double incumbency in the office.

*The Surprise Package – *It was said that the allies are the weak link for the BJP. However this does not hold true for LJP. The BJP and LJP have been in alliance for a while. The required chemistry among their cadres has reached a zenith. The absence of any major conflict between the 2 parties, in the last 1.5 years has also helped the cause. BJP cadres are working for LJP candidates as one of their own and vice versa. Also in some seats,* LJP has managed to get muslim votes in double digits. Not a wonder it can spoil the party for quite a few. Infact, it would not be a surprise if in Phase 1, LJP scores a strike rate (seats won on seats contested) better than even JDU or the BJP in the 1st phase. LJP has done quite well in Samastipur, Jamui and Munger districts. If this holds true fr the remaining phases then, RJD for the 1st time, runs the risk of being relegated to the 4th position in the state, behind the BJP, JDU and the LJP*

*The Pseudo X Factor – Most people in Bihar either do not know Mohan Bhagwat or are not concerned much about the statements made by Mohan Bhagwat. However reservation is an emotive issue and no wonder RJD-JDU have left no stone unturned to make this the frontline issue of their attack. It would be in BJP’s interest to repeatedly disown the remarks of RSS chief. * The perceived X factor, that is the ‘Journalistic Jumlas’ are not a big factor in Bihar election. Similar statements were made in 2014 and in every other election. CP Thakur (who is more popular in Bihar than Mohan Bhagwat) commented against reservation, not just assessing it, or Giriraj Singh’s many comments highlighted by Media did not impact any election. Media jumlas have not impacted any election except for Delhi. And the reasons were 3 fold. First Media penetration is high, second Delhi has majority of voters who belong to the “I don’t give a shit about politics” category and hence easily influenced by Media and third, BJP unit of Bihar is nowhere like BJP unit of Delhi, which has lost its cause after a long haul, out of power. The masisve churn and volatility in Delhiw as captured even by IBTL polls, when in October 2014 IBTL gave 54 to BJP and just 11 seats to AAP and just 2 months later, AAP gained 19 seats upto 30 and BJP slipped to 35. In Bihar, BJP leaders took the fight to the opposition, the best example was in 203 when they gave up power and unanimously raised the demand to make Narendra Modi as PM. Bunkums like ‘Church attacks’, ‘Liberal siege by Hindutva’ etc won’t work in Bihar. Same goes for reservation if the BJP top leaders, including the PM, keep repeating that they do not oppose reservation in their rallies. People might get angry but their voting choice would not be influenced. It was evident in our last opinion poll when Yadavas were angry with Lalu for beef remarks, but not willing to change their voting choice.

*The Neo X Factor – *Who is the silent voter? The 130+ castes in Bihar which belong to the extremely backward category or the EBC is touted to be the kingmaker and rightfully so.* However as mentioned, these are over 130 groups. The Nishad group, comprising more than 20 communities of boatmen and fishermen, alone form over 1/3rd of this group. With Ajay Nishad in the fold and the son of Mallah ‘Mukesh Sahni’ supporting NDA, could prove to be the X factor in these elections. Mukesh represents the Mallah community which forms over 5% of Bihar’s population. His ambitions have driven him from one alliance to the other. For short term, this could prove to be the difference for NDA in a tightly contested election. After Narendra Modi, Mukesh Sahni is much in demand for rallies among the NDA partners. Sahni has already made an impact in Samastipur and Nawada for the NDA.*

*The Caveat – *For a state with history of political violence, it would not be a surprise if the voters do not reveal their actual voting choices and might also be forced to vote for an alliance which they never wanted to. With Yadav ganglords and the Bahubalis in NDA fold as well, even if 5% of the voters conceal or mislead about their actual voting choices, it could shatter all the calculations. The 2nd issue with Bihar is, not just each of the 243 constituencies, even various booths, panchayats and villages in a particular seat have varied issues and people could vote differently on the predominant issues prevailing in their areas. In such a localized issue, it is extremely difficult to extrapolate voting behavior of a sample to the entire universe of population, even if the sample is a true representative of the population. Perhaps getting the Bihar polls accurate would be more about luck than about electoral analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Last few days behavior of some of our secular motherfuckers have been really disgusting even for the likes of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> Second tweet kind of confirms that Bose died in Russia.


Good timing.



Star Wars said:


> Bihar polls: RJD workers thrash woman, her son for voting for BJP Bihar polls: RJD workers thrash woman, her son for voting for BJP - News18.com— News18 Bihar (@News18Bihar) October 14, 2015


They were doing their bit to save secularism in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Yeh Kya hai bhai log? Lgta hai Google bhi Modi bhakt ho gaya..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Yeh Kya hai bhai log? Lgta hai Google bhi Modi bhakt ho gaya..
> 
> View attachment 264748



Internet Hindu...literally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

SUDIP said:


> Mate over here u r absolutely wrong and ill informed, I wud say a little amateurish.
> 
> With no offense to any one, There hardly anybody in this forum (few r der) who can understand the subtle nuances of the relation between sangh and bjp. As for most of us as an armchair political scientists it is really difficult to trace the coordination level between sangha and party. I am not saying whatever Rss is saying is writing on the wall and BJP gov sud follow it, i just want to describe the correlation betn them. Without disclosing my identity much what i cant do here I am pointing out some of the points regarding this
> 
> 
> I came from a state where RSS and BJP exits since last 4 decades but not much influential, yahh 15-20 mla 2-3 mp on your own has been achieved but not more than that, and also these two never want to grow bcoz 96% of the population is Hindu and very less anti incumbency since last 16 yrs.
> 
> 
> I can still remember how i bribed a local drunken bjp leader to mollify him in support of a candidate chosen by local sangh pracharak in a municipal level election in 2012. He was an union leader of sweeper association and got some 1000 votes in hand in 4 booths and how a state bjp chief involved in the murder of a popular sangha leader who got some 1 lac voters in his book. So the infighting was always der and it will be there betn organization, party and high command and coordination starts in between these infighting and differences. Sometime party gets benefits out of it , sometime it has to bear the loss.
> 
> 
> Organizing a group of people to do a work and wining an election in a democracy is two very different work. But most of the time the later required the earlier.
> 
> 
> RSS is a 90 yr old organization it had already dealt single handedly with many power centers with its profound political strategy than BJP had itself. It never became worried abt its growth bcoz its growth is organic. Moreover the people who percolates its ideology are out of box, and zero materialistic, so its doent need even much of monetary or funds support to do its organizational work. voluntary contribution is enough for its day to day work.
> 
> 
> But yes it has a predilections to "Power" as its full time pracharaks sacrifices everything in the life to do the work of RSS, in return they want at the least to be a king maker not even king himself. and this eagerness turns furious when somebody tries to attack the existance of this organisation, at least as per wht history has told us.
> 
> 
> *It had became so after the "Death of gandhi", "During emergency", "during mandal" and finally when after that bitch sonio tries to paint it as a "Hindu Terror" outfit during 26/11 and 2009 defeat worked as a catalyst in all this.*
> 
> 
> Most imp point *" From " Jansangh" a party of brahmins and UC to BJP in 90ies as a party of baniya and traders to BJP after 2009 with many OBCs in its fold to a BJP now with even dalits, MBCs EBCs and muslims*. All have been possible due to Sangh's social penetration to this groups. *How RSS helps BJP its quiet fathomable but once @magudi exactly pointed out this thing with a Rajyasabha tv debate video*, that could be a perfect example IMO. Rss itself always an arbitrator for hindu unity irrespective of cast, colour and creed even somtime religion (goa and muslim rastiya manch) but yes it always an admirer of brahmans for their sheer intelligence and wit, bt it has no relevance in present rss format. .
> 
> 
> Many people say modi had sidelined rss in gujrat, no complete wrong. Yes he had ousted the influence of VHP and praveen togadia in guj politics, Yes he sidelined some ultra fringe element of Rss who tried to disrupt gov functioning on daily basis. But he kept his hardliner imge in proper intact on the ideological line of sangh to make them option less. As rss is the most influential body in the politics of Guj and MP. but when in 2009 when bhagwat was made the chief of sangh things had improved as modi is his contemporary and has some personal repo.
> 
> 
> So telling *"Rss is getting sakhas due to Modi" *is seems to be true but at the same time we forget the matter of fact that what *"Modi is getting in return"* . He is getting a more confident and loyal, ideologically sound carder who may help him to remain in power till 2029. Btw in Kerela, karnatak some part of tamil nadu , west begal , UP, MH, jhknd and jammu the sakhas slowly had been increasing since 2010 after bhagwat was made chief. So it depands also on leadership, truly unlike his predecessor sudarshan, mohan bhagwat has really revived the org in a number of ways.
> 
> 
> mainly 2014 election, all aware SM and exposed MSM gave a much needed spotlight to rss though in result we can see avalanche in new joining, be it bjp membership drive or no of sakhas and u can put modi as main protagonist over here as he is face of BJP now.
> 
> 
> *So Rss wants to sabotage Modi,s future term or modi gonna sideline rss its really difficult to say now. But IMO both need each other desperately to grow and survive. * As an organization rss has already increased its reach to many level from SM to media to civil society(VIF). *All the sanghi trollers u see in TW like isupportnamo, teju bagga and many more unverified account all fielded by sangha through ABPV of some respected university across the country.* So in the festival of criticism from every kind of seculars and a hole Modi cant afford to loose his parental mentor ship org. Definitely he and bjp need the guidance and help when required as Modi got to tame ADVANI in delhi.
> 
> 
> Regarding BIHAR its too early to suggest what will be impact of mohan bhagwat statement. Yes it must got some future implication but too early to percolate in ground but admitting that it was bad timing, and this timing is most esoteric about rss. But one fact is also der that no bjp leader ever dare to say it as wrong. *I wud say Amit shah kept his whole political career at stake in this bihar election. Whenever he does so we get good results*, so its not the time to press the panic button. *Its a open secret that in Bihar Rss Pracharak team there some good number of darlings of Nitish Kumar, they had also sent signals in the past to delhi that Modi sud placate Niku after the 2014 and well before bihar state election.*
> 
> 
> *So lastly RSS is not merely a cultural organization, take out this theory out of your mind. it is much more than that  *



You are a good writer. Very lucid language. 

Coming to Bihar : I am from this state and when I see this statement of MB's damaging BJP's prospect in election, I have to be suspicious. He has repeated this some times now. Everytime just before a phase. If BJP looses, my state looses 5 more years. At such an important juncture, all every BJP supporter asked RSS Chief to keep his mouth shut for few days. But I guess He has bigger issues of national interest to look after. Even if that means Bihar goes to dogs. 

And this is not just my naive and immature sentiment. Every candidate fighting in this election is saying same thing (and worse) in private. No one believes that RSS is a cultural organization and very few consider them thekedar of Hindus. I would agree with you that both BJP and RSS need each other. Thats why I call such statements an effort to sabotage BJP in Bihar. When its a matter of life and death, MB should not expect niceties from Biharis. RSS will see people deserting its Shakhas in Bihar if BJP looses.



Star Wars said:


> @saurav @Darmashkian Word going around twitter circles that LJP may get more seats that RJD in phase 1.. Whats your view ?



Possible. Congress and JD-U have not transferred votes to RJD candidates. Nitish has used Lalu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Possible. Congress and JD-U have not transferred votes to RJD candidates. Nitish has used Lalu.



Satta Bazar has actually increased NDA's prospects. I doubt the whole reservation thing has been taken that seriously. Twitter pandits even claiming Seemeanchal in trouble...


----------



## Echo_419

Android said:


> Last few days behavior of some of our secular motherfuckers have been really disgusting even for the likes of them.



Any examples


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Today 3 village panchayats in Faridkot District related to SAD resigned in protest of governments policies. Apart from that all village people unanimously agreed to boycott Akali-BJP leaders & decided not to vote for Akali-BJP ever again. More resignations from ruling party panchayats & SGPC members are expected in coming days. Hope this trend continues till 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

No they won't get old judge back.

National Herald case: HC terms Gandhis’ applications as ‘infructuous’: The Hindu - Mobile edition

There application has been termed infructuatious.



saurav said:


> The family demands a particular judge and gets him...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654538203525853184




No they won't get old judge back.

National Herald case: HC terms Gandhis’ applications as ‘infructuous’: The Hindu - Mobile edition

There application has been termed infructuatious.

Or did they get already ??Since this ruling was from Gaur himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Satta Bazar has actually increased NDA's prospects. I doubt the whole reservation thing has been taken that seriously. Twitter pandits even claiming Seemeanchal in trouble...



Satta Bazar are not that reliable in assembly elections. Although MGB leaders are getting panicky with each passing day. Probably some ground report has reached them which we are not yet privy to.



SwAggeR said:


> No they won't get old judge back.
> 
> National Herald case: HC terms Gandhis’ applications as ‘infructuous’: The Hindu - Mobile edition
> 
> There application has been termed infructuatious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they won't get old judge back.
> 
> National Herald case: HC terms Gandhis’ applications as ‘infructuous’: The Hindu - Mobile edition
> 
> There application has been termed infructuatious.
> 
> Or did they get already ??Since this ruling was from Gaur himself.



They wanted Justice Gaur, they got him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Satta Bazar are not that reliable in assembly elections. Although MGB leaders are getting panicky with each passing day. Probably some ground report has reached them which we are not yet privy to.
> .



Seemanchal, i hear SP/PaapuYadav/TariqueAnwar causing damage to MGB in seemanchal. Owaisi attracting crowds but not much of a difference.

one of my friends in BJP tell me they are expecting 22-24 from phase 1 ...


----------



## SwAggeR

saurav said:


> They wanted Justice Gaur, they got him.




My bad !! He was all the while silent when judges after judges were rescuing themselves from this case. Looks some settlement have been reached .

Should we expect some OPed from some right wing coloumist. 

Hindu has already tried to play it down by not going direct by using some twisted headline.Why is our media so much lenient on Gandhies ??


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> .Why is our media so much lenient on Gandhies ??



Newslaundry – Who owns your media?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> one of my friends in BJP tell me they are expecting 22-24 from phase 1 ...



Anything above 22 for NDA should be considered decent performance in phase-I as districts under this were considered stronghold of JDU.


----------



## magudi

Android said:


> Last few days behavior of some of our secular motherfuckers have been really disgusting even for the likes of them.



I didn't get you what did they say ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654561773517869056


SwAggeR said:


> Anything above 22 for NDA should be considered decent performance in phase-I as districts under this were considered stronghold of JDU.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653609962497687553

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Anything above 22 for NDA should be considered decent performance in phase-I as districts under this were considered stronghold of JDU.



Anything above 20 means 2/3rds Majority ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Returning awards amounts to dishonouring recognition, Shashi Tharoor says - The Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Returning awards amounts to dishonouring recognition, Shashi Tharoor says - The Times of India



I assume he is one of those who will eventually break away from congress along with the Old Guards.


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> I assume he is one of those who will eventually break away from congress along with the Old Guards.


 
He is closet sanghi  BJP should do a operation Kamal on him !


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> He is closet sanghi  BJP should do a operation Kamal on him !



The Old guards from the time of Rajiv and Indira Gandhi are very upset with the Rahul and his leadership. There was word going around that loss in BIhar will have severe consequences for Congress...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## topgun047

IndoCarib said:


> He is closet sanghi  BJP should do a operation Kamal on him !



Tharoor is not a closet anything.
He is simply an opportunist who joined Con-gress since it had better track record of success in politics than BJP.He is a smart man.

But presently he is like a caged bird singing for BJP whenever BJP desires so because BJP has evidence that he killed his wife.Instead of sending him to jail BJP is using him for cheap political gains like here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

H


Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/653510555999690752
> How true is this ?


He has a very good chance of losing to the BJP guy.



Star Wars said:


> you mean Vijay Choudri or NDA ?
> 
> BTW, what is the voter turn out, as compared to last election ? Higher turn out could mean Anti incumbency
> 
> He won't, If Modi wins in Bihar then he will be more powerful than anyone in RSS has ever been till date. The guy does not like Modi one bit....
> 
> Bihar polls: RJD workers thrash woman, her son for voting for BJP - News18.com
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654331067109740544
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Darmashkian @Echo_419


See I am not very keen on what the bookies have said regarding Bihar, firstly they got Delhi wrong & secondly many of the smart ones are staying away from Bihar after Delhi & seeing the fact that Bihar is a pollster's nighmare!

But please continue to keep me updated on the rates of the satta market, when I get to know that the smart ones are back in action, I will start believing them



saurav said:


> This Nitish is popular among women is another urban legend ( or, rural legend ?  ).. In rural areas, family votes for single party. Nitish was getting women's votes in Bihar because he was laso getting votes of that woman's husband/son.
> 
> In odd places, Bhumihars and Rajputs have voted for MGB. Likewise some Yadavs ahve voted for BJP+. Consolidation of Yadavs against BJP+ is largely existing. Pappu Yadav has made some dents but its effect is not yet clear. So Game is On boss.
> 
> And Yes, Bhagwat should shut the f**k up. Most of the RSS Shakhas in Bihar will fold if BJP looses. People are joing RSS because of Modi not because of him.
> 
> MGB leaders. Nitish's close man from Banka. He was very sober last night and talked a lot. Yadavs are voting for JDU+Congress, Congress suporters and Kurmis are not so solidly voting for RJD.
> 
> If BJP touches 20, then majority pakka. I have counted 15 (16-1 to be safe ). Even that leaves MGB 2-3 seats behind their target.


I Disagree, NiKu is popular among women, maybe not all but many of them still like him. & this has been told to me not by 5forty3 but by some Biharis too

BUT that does not mean they will vote for him, because of the alliance with Lalu+the above reason you stated.

Rajputs voting for all parties of the MGB is understandable, there are still some rajput leaders in the RJD.
But not Bhumihars. I don't see Bhumihars voting for RJD at all, but for the JDU & the COngress.

@Echo_419 @magudi As I said in my previous posts, Yadav votes have been effectively transferred to the others, but getting JDU votes to transfer to RJD is very tough! @saurav 's post proves my point 

& regarding Mohan Bhagwat's statements I have my own suspicions which I won;t state here




Roybot said:


> Did you know the Congress guy from Bhagalpur, Ajeet Sharma is Neha Sharma's (bollywood actress) dad?
> And no he is not gonna win, Bhumihar's have very little vote in Bhagalpur city, and everyone else hates Bhumihars, including other Upper castes and Bhumihars themselves
> 
> Bhagalpur will go to BJP, it has a very strong Marwadi/Baniya base and they all vote for BJP regardless of the candidate. Arijit Sashwat ( Ashwini Choubey's son) is a good candidate.


Let me show you a few tweets from a person who has a very good idea of the on ground situation in Bihar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654521998521929728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654529883704438785
There has been severe infighting in the Bhagalapur BJP, I even posted an article on infighting in Bihar BJP a few days back. Bhagalpur was among the constituencies named where it was sever. The BJP guy will lose



Echo_419 said:


> Honestly,I don't know & not only AK but every minister in the UPA has dirt on him.I don't know why they aren't going against every single one of them with full force.



Really Good question.


Star Wars said:


> First Blood Drawn in Bihar
> *The Neo X Factor – *Who is the silent voter? The 130+ castes in Bihar which belong to the extremely backward category or the EBC is touted to be the kingmaker and rightfully so.* However as mentioned, these are over 130 groups. The Nishad group, comprising more than 20 communities of boatmen and fishermen, alone form over 1/3rd of this group. With Ajay Nishad in the fold and the son of Mallah ‘Mukesh Sahni’ supporting NDA, could prove to be the X factor in these elections. Mukesh represents the Mallah community which forms over 5% of Bihar’s population. His ambitions have driven him from one alliance to the other. For short term, this could prove to be the difference for NDA in a tightly contested election. After Narendra Modi, Mukesh Sahni is much in demand for rallies among the NDA partners. Sahni has already made an impact in Samastipur and Nawada for the NDA.*
> 
> .


Nitish Kumar made 2 big mistakes regarding the Mallah/Nishad community!!


First was lathicharging members of a caste organisation of this community a few weeks back in Patna
Second, was not taking this guy in the JDU when he had the chance to do so! He was in close talks with some JDU leaders; If not for a squabble regarding candidates he would have been campaigning alongside Nitish Kumar



Star Wars said:


> @saurav @Darmashkian Word going around twitter circles that LJP may get more seats that RJD in phase 1.. Whats your view ?



Unlike @saurav I don't believe it, RJD has a stronger org. than the JDU,Cong & even the LJP.

TBH RJD may get single digits, but they will still get more than LJP. LJP is an ally & those who wish to vote for the BJP may not be keen on voting for Paswan's party.


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> See I am not very keen on what the bookies have said regarding Bihar, firstly they got Delhi wrong & secondly many of the smart ones are staying away from Bihar after Delhi & seeing the fact that Bihar is a pollster's nighmare!
> 
> But please continue to keep me updated on the rates of the satta market, when I get to know that the smart ones are back in action, I will start believing them



not all of them were wrong, only once in Delhi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654614491456389120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654614723309076480


Darmashkian said:


> H
> Unlike @saurav I don't believe it, RJD has a stronger org. than the JDU,Cong & even the LJP.
> 
> TBH RJD may get single digits, but they will still get more than LJP. LJP is an ally & those who wish to vote for the BJP may not be keen on voting for Paswan's party.



LJP leading over RJD is also coming from multiple political pundits on twitter.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654646121478754304

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> The Old guards from the time of Rajiv and Indira Gandhi are very upset with the Rahul and his leadership. There was word going around that loss in BIhar will have severe consequences for Congress...


They are bound to be thrashed in Bihar. If they still keep projecting Pappu.. then they'll be writing their own obituary! I only hope they keep going the way they are right now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

*BJP document ‘forced’ religious conversion, NGO on par with Maoists*
By Ravish Tiwari, ET Bureau | 15 Oct, 2015, 04.57AM IST
Post a Comment


NEW DELHI: *The BJP's indoctrination document has identified 'forced' religious conversion and NGOs that receive foreign funds as internal threats the nation faces and has categorised them along with the threat from Maoists.*

*The document prepared by the central BJP to train 1.5 million cadres from over 100 million party members, recruited from across the country earlier this year, highlights religious conversion as a "serious domestic threat" and a "conspiracy" by Christian and 'Jihadi activities.*

"*For several years, a conspiracy has been on to disturb the demographic structure of the country through Christian and Jihadi activities thriving with the help from funds and force. This is a serious domestic threat for us*," the document said.

"*There has been so much religious conversion in some of our states that it has disturbed the d e m o g r a p h i c structure. There is pent-up anger and agitation in such states that can burst out anytime,"* the document warns, without naming the states.

The document seeks to 'enlighten' BJP cadres on allegations of foreign support for the activities. "Foreign agencies are also involved in religious conversions through the use of finance and muscle power," the document alleged and expressed concern that "forced religious conversions are a serious issue as it threatens to disturb our peace and harmony". *The document laments alleged "tacit support" to religious conversion by some political parties in the country.*

*The government had distanced itself from support to RSS-affiliated organisation's 're-conversion' drive late last year but the inclusion of this point in the ruling party's indoctrination document suggests vigilantism from the saffron ranks against religious conversion.*

The BJP indoctrination document frames NGOs receiving funds from foreign donors as another domestic threat before the country.

*Document hails Rajnath's recent curbs on NGOs*

*The BJP training paper highlights Rajnath Singh-led home ministry's crackdown on NGOs as a welcome step by the BJP government. *

"There are thousands of NGOs which receive funds from abroad with the sole purpose of disturbing the national ambience and put an obstacle against growth and specially misguide people in tribal regions," the document said.

"Earlier, there were several NGOs which tried to put a spanner against developmental projects which included road, irrigation and mining projects in tribal areas" the document said.

Read more at:
BJP document ‘forced’ religious conversion, NGO on par with Maoists - The Economic Times
@arp2041 @SarthakGanguly @saurav @ranjeet @Marxist @Nair saab @JanjaWeed @magudi 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Star Wars said:


> not all of them were wrong, only once in Delhi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654614491456389120
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654614723309076480
> LJP leading over RJD is also coming from multiple political pundits on twitter.


Hmm very interesting if the LJP>RJD is coming from multiple pundits, after all phase-1 isn't the RJD's strong point, those areas will come later.
But such news is still quite surprising, I will check & tally this observation with some who I know

& Can you give me the names of some of these pundits??

& Please if chintamani is among that list, please ignore him, that guy is good but his bias always spoils his predictions.
He always over-estimates the numbers for the BJP & hates the most reformist BJP CM around-Vasundhara Raje, one would think she was an Akhilesh Yadav determined to loot & finish Rajasthan by reading his tweets

& regarding those tweets you posted-
The poster is a gujarati supremacist & unnecessarily hates the Shiv Sena,but he is very cunning & smart. This guy must know some peiple very high within the BJP & this govt.

I too will post some tweets from him on Bihar:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654613359040442368Bhagwat will talk about reservation again

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654251433227718656Only NiKu is talking about vikas & what he has done & that is when he is bashing Modi:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654523036306051076

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654523615853998080sssv op Twitter: "@thakkar_sameet Amit bhai doing his best to galvanize the cadres so he will give statements to keep cadres motivated.Bhagwat spoiling it."
sssv op Twitter: "@ShashankMSingh At this point in time,as things stand,a divine intervention can only propel BJP to 110 or above 110. @India_Policy"
sssv op Twitter: "@ShashankMSingh Only one man can turn this game despite all odds,Modi with his aura & blessing of Durga Ma. @India_Policy"
sssv op Twitter: "@ShashankMSingh BJP will carpet bomb Modi on macro level & in villages put up local leaders to counter Bihari v/s bahari @India_Policy"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Hmm very interesting if the LJP>RJD is coming from multiple pundits, after all phase-1 isn't the RJD's strong point, those areas will come later.
> Can you give me the names of some of these pundits?? & Please if chintamani is among that list, please ignore him, that guy is good but his bias always spoils his predictions.



The same guy you linked day before yesterday, the Sachin guy along with several others, illtry to find a link, havn't followed them, no clue who chintamani is... Not to mention also the guy Magudi linked giving similar statements..



Darmashkian said:


> & regarding those tweets you posted
> The poster is a gujarati supremacist & unnecessarily hates the Shiv Sena, he is very cunning & smart. That guy must know someone very high within the BJP & this govt.



Tbh Gujarati supremacist ????? never heard of that before...,BTW.. even i hate Shiv Sena ...



Darmashkian said:


> I will post some tweets from him too on Bihar:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654613359040442368Bhagwat will talk about reservation again
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654251433227718656Only NiKu is talking about vikas & what he has done & that is when he is bashing Modi:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654523036306051076
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654523615853998080sssv op Twitter: "@thakkar_sameet Amit bhai doing his best to galvanize the cadres so he will give statements to keep cadres motivated.Bhagwat spoiling it."
> sssv op Twitter: "@ShashankMSingh At this point in time,as things stand,a divine intervention can only propel BJP to 110 or above 110. @India_Policy"
> sssv op Twitter: "@ShashankMSingh Only one man can turn this game despite all odds,Modi with his aura & blessing of Durga Ma. @India_Policy"
> sssv op Twitter: "@ShashankMSingh BJP will carpet bomb Modi on macro level & in villages put up local leaders to counter Bihari v/s bahari @India_Policy"




He along with several others is overplaying the reservation card. Giving a difference of 15-20 seats just over MB talking of reservation is pretty much ridicules.


BTW, go check Sachin's latest prediction...


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> The same guy you linked day before yesterday, the Sachin guy along with several others, illtry to find a link, havn't followed them, no clue who chintamani is... Not to mention also the guy Magudi linked giving similar statements..
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh Gujarati supremacist sounds like a load of BS...,BTW.. even i hate Shiv Sena ...
> 
> 
> He along with several others is overplaying the reservation card. Giving a difference of 15-20 seats just over MB talking of reservation is pretty much ridicules.


I have linked so many guys here  , kay I will check those tweets & the postsers.

Yep he is one,* I have been following this profile & his last 2 ones for more than 18 months,man !! *This guy in his last profile was the 2nd one (other than chanakya)who I knew who gave 272+ to the BJP, that's how I remember him!!

Also he bashed saswati sarkar quite a lot back then, still does today 

*By the way I love the Sainiks, they rock  THey sure know how to irritate someone  though their leadership isn't that great & sanjay raut has to go.*

& the reservation card is working , it;s taking away the votes of the OBCs & some EBCs & SCs. SUch statements matter a lot!! People are now thinking that the RSS is anti-BCs & SCs & BJP is RSS ka chamcha!
[& 90s is in the worst case, he is still optimistic that the BJP can reach 100 seats.]

Many cadre are disappointed with such statements, you can trust me on this one. SUch statements hurt their chances in a backward state such as Bihar, very caste is involved in many angles & especially reservation.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> I have linked so many guys here  , kay I will check those tweets & the postsers.
> 
> Yep he is one,* I have been following this profile & his last 2 ones for more than 18 months,man !! *This guy in his last profile was the 2nd one (other than chanakya)who I knew who gave 272+ to the BJP, that's how I remember him!!
> 
> Also he bashed saswati sarkar quite a lot back then, still does today
> 
> *By the way I love the Sainiks, they rock  THey sure know how to irritate someone  though their leadership isn't that great & sanjay raut has to go.*
> 
> & the reservation card is working , it;s taking away the votes of the OBCs & some EBCs & SCs. SUch statements matter a lot!! People are now thinking that the RSS is anti-BCs & SCs & BJP is RSS ka chamcha!
> [& 90s is in the worst case, he is still optimistic that the BJP can reach 100 seats.]
> 
> Many cadre are disappointed with such statements, you can trust me on this one. SUch statements hurt their chances in a backward state such as Bihar, very caste is involved in many angles & especially reservation.



Hmm, contradictory .. Sachin is saying there will be Delhi like results on Nov 8, then he follows it up by saying "MGB not winning" . If its is Delhi like result in favor of BJP, then the reservation card won;t make any difference...

I have spoken to some of my Bihari friends, some of them have not even heard of Mohan Bhagwat..


----------



## Darmashkian

EDIT:-


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 73 (Users: 7, Guests: 66)  at 9:47 PM IST

Guys @Star Wars @saurav Looks like many people are tuning it to see our predictions/discussions/debates  



Star Wars said:


> Hmm, contradictory .. Sachin is saying there will be Delhi like results on Nov 8, then he follows it up by saying "MGB not winning" . IF its is Delhi like result in favor of BJP, then the reservation card won;t make any difference...


@Star Wars
MY Bihari friends & Contacts are saying it matters(the JDUone who I dislike is gleeful with joy on hearing it) -_- , or better why doesn't someone else ask @jha ji ?? We both know him & how knowledgeable he is.

Let him say how much it matters in the long run.

& regarding Mohan Bhagwat, don't worry the MGB is taking his words all over Bihar.. worse part is BJP can't even say his statements were misquoted or wrong.

Mohan Bhagwat's statements matter & especially when he has said it not once but twice. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT:-
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 94 (Users: 8, Guests: 86) at 9:53 PM IST

EDIT 2:- 

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 105 (Users: 5, Guests: 100) at 9"57 PM IST

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> EDIT:-
> 
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 73 (Users: 7, Guests: 66)  at 9:47 PM IST
> 
> Guys @Star Wars @saurav Looks like many people are tuning it to see our predictions/discussions/debates
> 
> 
> Chill every professional psephologist is going mad over Bihar  , almost all of them have made U-turns then even the budding ones like Sachin Reddy will also be suffering through the same, right? [Though he won't admit it ]



Umm, when did he make a U-turn ? he has been sticking to his stand for a while now... If BIhar BJP is predicting 22-24 seats, then i am pretty damn sure reservation has not made a dent.


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Umm, when did he make a U-turn ? he has been sticking to his stand for a while now... If BIhar BJP is predicting 22-24 seats, then i am pretty damn sure reservation has not made a dent.


Boss read his predictions yesterday on what the JDU,Cong. & RJD guys who he knows are predicting for themselves

If you add up what all these 3 parties predict, BJP will be somewhere about 12-15(from what I remember). Even Congis are saying they can easily win 5 seats here
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Every party if you ask me overestimated their predictions, if Bihar BJP is talking about 22-24. then the reality must be lesser than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> @Star Wars
> MY Bihari friends & Contacts are saying it matters(the JDUone who I dislike is gleeful with joy on hearing it) -_- , or better why doesn't someone else ask @jha ji ?? We both know him & how knowledgeable he is.
> 
> Let him say how much it matters in the long run.
> 
> & regarding Mohan Bhagwat, don't worry the MGB is taking his words all over Bihar.. worse part is BJP can't even say his statements were misquoted or wrong.
> 
> Mohan Bhagwat's statements matter & especially when he has said it not once but twice.



@jha will probably have a better idea, one reason people don't express their opinions in BIhar is due to the RJD goondaism. Apparently, that was also plastered in local news papers after a woman and his son was attacked.



Darmashkian said:


> Boss read his predictions yesterday on what the JDU,Cong. & RJD guys who he knows are predicting for themselves
> 
> If you add up what all these 3 parties predict, BJP will be somewhere about 12-15(from what I remember). Even Congis are saying they can easily win 5 seats here



BJP getting 15 is quiet good, if LJP can get 6-7 more seats then that should be more than enough. Some of the BJP insiders were predicting 30+ for NDA, when BJP BIhar itself is predicting around 23 and that is confirmed....

IF BJP Bihar is itself expecting 23 and if it does come somewhere close then reservation has not made an impact

firstpost comments section is one of the worst places ever...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> @jha will probably have a better ide*a, one reason people don't express their opinions in BIhar is due to the RJD goondaism. *Apparently, that was also plastered in local news papers after a woman and his son was attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP getting 15 is quiet good, if LJP can get 6-7 more seats then that should be more than enough. Some of the BJP insiders were predicting 30+ for NDA, when BJP BIhar itself is predicting around 23...



I've said the bolded part 3-4 times till now on this forum  Nobody reads my posts   ,

& mark my words, that attack has a lot of potential--the potential to change this election provided the BJP takes it almost all over Bihar.

Yep, getting 15 is good in a MGB stronghold, the only concern is the allies whom many in the BJP believe have failed.

LJP can do well, RLSP is turning out to be a dud, Manjhi;s HAM also threatens to do bad!! He himself is facing a tough fight in one seat & a fight which could be tough in another .

About aarakshan I say we stop wasting our time on it & see whether it matters in the next few phases or not.

& why do you dislike the FP comments section?? Isn;t it dominated by BJP guys?[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> I've said the bolded part 3-4 times till now on this forum  Nobody reads my posts ,
> 
> & mark my words, that attack has a lot of potential--the potential to change this election provided the BJP takes it almost all over Bihar.
> 
> Yep, getting 15 is good in a MGB stronghold, the only concern is the allies whom many in the BJP believe have failed.
> 
> LJP can do well, RLSP is turning out to be a dud, Manjhi;s HAM also threatens to do bad!! He himself is facing a tough fight in one seat & a fight which could be tough in another .
> 
> About aarakshan I say we stop wasting our time on it & see whether it matters in the next few phases or not.
> 
> & why do you dislike the FP comments section?? Isn;t it dominated by BJP guys?



FP comments sections is dominated with trolls, the amount of smugness, hatred and negativism which goes in there is mind boggling.. I have heard good thing about LJP and yes BJP has been parading the "beating" incident all over Bihar.
As for Manji, not much hopes for him. tomorrow everything will be clear on who will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

@Josef K 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654645999781064704
Awesome comparison! NiKu would die like neelambari than come to a truce with Modi or be in gratitude of him



mooppan said:


> That was from Pathanamthitta segment,not kottayam...He was kicked out from the list because of strong opposition from the sangaparivar groups,specially RSS(Though pathanamthitta has around 50% Christian population,and he has good image among public)...
> I have only voted for CPM/CPI in my life(because local CPI MLA is our family friend)..
> hehe..Meeku Malayali mithrulu unnaara??..meeru yekkada pani chesthunaaru??or Chaduvuthunaara??nenu Bangalore lo pani chesthuna company lo chala telegu mithrulu unnaaru..Naaku Telugu konchem vachchu,kani mathtaadaniki kastham,nenu try chesthanu..


Nenu Hyderabad lo chadukunthuna. Nenu ippududu paddenimidi sanvatsaralu unna.

Koncham malayali mitrulu naa college lo unnaru(B.Tech), koncham ma 11th,12th class ninchi nenu ippudu daka contact lo unna


Star Wars said:


> FP comments sections is dominated with trolls, the amount of smugness, hatred and negativism which goes in there is mind boggling.. I have heard good thing about LJP and yes BJP has been parading the "beating" incident all over Bihar.
> As for Manji, not much hopes for him. tomorrow everything will be clear on who will win.



RLSP is unable to consolidate Kushwaha votes in the first place! Atleast Manjhi is getting some Mahadalits & most of the musahar votes. Many Kushwahas are still going to vote for MGB because of NiKu +tickets given to them..

Worst of all, the hero in the RLSP is happily selling tickets for money & filling his pockets & that too before the govt. is formed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> @Josef K
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654645999781064704
> Awesome comparison! NiKu would die like neelambari than come to a truce with Modi or be in gratitude of him
> 
> 
> Nenu Hyderabad lo chadukunthuna. Nenu ippududu paddenimidi sanvatsaralu unna.
> 
> Koncham malayali mitrulu naa college lo unnaru(B.Tech), koncham ma 11th,12th class ninchi nenu ippudu daka contact lo unna
> 
> 
> RLSP is unable to consolidate Kushwaha votes in the first place! Atleast Manjhi is getting some Mahadalits & most of the musahar votes. Many Kushwahas are still going to vote for MGB because of NiKu +tickets given to them..
> 
> Worst of all, the hero in the RLSP is happily selling tickets for money & filling his pockets & that too before the govt. is formed.



Nitish is an idiot, he is going to loose because of RJD and Congress, NItish will have a strike rate of 50 -60% but Lalubarely has any support. People are not even attending his rallies. He would have had a far better chance if he had stood alone and fought in all of the 243 seats. Giving away 100 seats to Lalu was suicude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Abingdonboy said:


> _Those AW-101s will definitely have to fly again, that’s a given. The S-92 deal will never materialise because, since it is the only other VVIP helicopter option available, it will have to become a sole-source procurement, which is forbidden under the DPP guidelines. NaMo is using both Mi-17V-5 & the Mi-171s that were procured 15 years ago. Why isn’t anyone dealing with this issue head-on? Simply because unless the closure reports on investigations are filed by either the Enforcement Directorate or the CBI or the Central Vigilance Commission, the Govt of India can’t do anything. One has to follow ‘due process’ as mandated by the ‘Rules of Business’ book of the Govt of India.
> 
> *All this would never have happened had AKA not taken the panicky & alarmist decision to arbitrarily cancel the AW-101 procurement contract. So now, AKA owes every Indian taxpayer an explanation about why he terminated an ongoing contract in the absence of any verifiable evidence of any kind of wrongdoing. Why did he make the MoD function on the basis of mere allegations, suppositions & assumptions? And consequently, why did he jeapordise the safety of India’s National Nuclear Command Authority? Unfortunately, no one except me is asking these questions while AKA blissfully carries on with his life as if he couldn’t be bothered about all this, despite overwhelming evidence about his criminal negligence & sinful conduct when performing his functions as the RM, i.e. he & his political masters are firm adherents of the ‘chalta hai’ attitude under which let the whole country be damned for as long as no shit stains them personally! In any other self-respecting country, politicians like him would have had to face the full brunt of the law on charges of jeapordising national security. But not in India.*_
> _
> Blogger: TRISHUL - Post a Comment_
> 
> 
> The entire comment is valid but as this is a political thread I would like to discuss the political element of this specifically. Why has the the NDA not gonna after this scoundrel in any way shape or form? I don't think I've heard a single criticism of the "Saint" by the incumbent DM or anyone else in the GoI despite the fact that it is an accepted fact he ran the MoD effectively to a standstill and set back the Indian Military by years (if not decades)? What the "Saint" did really is bordering on treasonous behaviour....



Trust me if they do that, he will simply play his minority of how evil fascist hindutva government is targetting a minority christian leader that will start chain reaction with selective media outrages, awards returning etc etc etc. Sad reality of indian politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

THis really happened ....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ranjeet

MM Kalburgi murder: Author Uday Prakash to return Sahitya Akademi award | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Work of one of the writers who returned his award. 




















This guy earned his award. 

@Star Wars @JanjaWeed @magudi @thesolar65 @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> MM Kalburgi murder: Author Uday Prakash to return Sahitya Akademi award | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Work of one of the writers who returned his award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy earned his award.
> 
> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @magudi @thesolar65 @arp2041




Jeez, half of pdf deserves to be awarded Sahitya Academy awards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654727338249162752






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654729283928092673





Another gem. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654724362017177600

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654727338249162752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654729283928092673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gem.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654724362017177600




Are you serious ?? they got awards for that nonsense ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Are you serious ??


#AkademiPoetry is trending .. you can check out more stuff there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 264830
> View attachment 264831
> 
> 
> THis really happened ....


wow....you can publish a comic strip based on Pappu's bloopers. Just copy Paste everything he says verbatim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> MM Kalburgi murder: Author Uday Prakash to return Sahitya Akademi award | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Work of one of the writers who returned his award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy earned his award.
> 
> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @magudi @thesolar65 @arp2041



Seriously ? ?????
@nair @kurup @SrNair If he got an award for this ... Muthuchippi deserves numerous Kendra sahitya academy awards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> They are bound to be thrashed in Bihar. If they still keep projecting Pappu.. then they'll be writing their own obituary! I only hope they keep going the way they are right now...



They are stuck with Pappu now. Booting him out at this stage would mean Congress accepting that he is an incompetent nincompoop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

ranjeet said:


> #AkademiPoetry is trending .. you can check out more stuff there.



Reddit posters has a humble take on the earlier Ham sandwitch masterpiece :

I want an award in my closet.
Kissed-some @ss. commie @ss.
That will suffice, won't it?
I want to impress the knauss.
Would that do?
How about blowing some stooges as well?
And I am ready to kiss the critics swelled head.
Would that be good enough?
Hey, listen! Or do you want something completely else?
I could write about the atrocity on the ( poor / casteless / minority ) chap from the next lane
I am just wondering what, what the fcuk,
will make you publish my crap and give me an award in bargain.
I could return it one day to show my righteous balls,
Hope it helps me sell a few copies at the book stalls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

@JanjaWeed @Roybot @Star Wars @Marxist @Jason bourne @heisenberg @IN-2030 @gslv

Maybe THIS is why awards are being returned, to some people money matters more than the awards, add to that they are going to receive quite some benefits from their sponsors!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654840650769141760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654841093444337664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654841522932678656




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654845355931004928This bloody gandhi familly has only given awards to their god-damn chamchas!! We seriously need some committee/commision to review every single "literary" award which has been awarded since independence!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654845318614245376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654848711013494784I think The UPA CM is M Karunanidhi who likes to be called Kalaignar(his literary name) & the award Kalaimamani!! BUt didn't Kalaimamani come out in 1954 when MK was still young??

@Rajaraja Chola @Manindra @Josef K Can any of you confirm whether the above tweets are true, please?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raktaka

Darmashkian said:


> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Star Wars @Marxist @Jason bourne @heisenberg @IN-2030 @gslv
> 
> Maybe THIS is why awards are being returned, to some people money matters more than the awards, add to that they are going to receive quite some benefits from their sponsors!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654840650769141760
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654841093444337664
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654841522932678656------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654845355931004928This bloody gandhi familly has only given awards to their god-damn chamchas!! We seriously need some committee/commision to review every single award which has been awarded since independence!!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654845318614245376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654848711013494784I think The UPA CM is M Karunanidhi who likes to be called Kalaignar(his literary name) & the award Kalaimamani!!
> 
> @Rajaraja Chola @Manindra @Josef K Can any of you confirm, please?



Get Award and get Rs. 1 Lakh as reward. 

Return Award and get Rs. 1 Crore as reward ?  ............. this is truly the best investment opportunity in India.  

Best ROI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Agreed! SHows that this entire controversy of writers returning awards is only to humiliate & hurt this govt!

AM sure the Congis have a role in this!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
& *Welcome to this Forum *   to 

It seems you haven't posted your introduction in the Members intro subforum [I saw your last few posts by clicking your profile & I went through it ]
So could you introduce yourself to us & tell us more about yourself if you don't mind?

P.S:- If you feel someone's' post is good, then you can click like which is at the bottom of the post & just above the reply button! Just hover your mouse above it & it will show itself


raktaka said:


> Get Award and get Rs. 1 Lakh as reward.
> 
> Return Award and get Rs. 1 Crore as reward ?  ............. this is truly the best investment opportunity in India.
> 
> Best ROI.


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


> Thought this is quite funny...
> 
> @AmartyaTalks: I wanted Rahul Gandhi and Sonia Gandhi to return their degrees to show protest against the growing intolerance. Alas, they don't have any!



Yes, Sonia Gandhi can return her class 5th certificate and Pappu can retun His ordinary degree he got from one ordinary US university after he was kicked out of Harward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

HariPrasad said:


> Yes, Sonia Gandhi can return her class 5th certificate and Pappu can retun His ordinary degree he got from one ordinary US university after he was kicked out of Harward.



Pappu was gifted his "degree" after studying in Trinity collage, UK for 9 months.  ........... he did not even needed to have a bachelors degree before being gifted his "masters" degree  ....... such is the benefits of privileged birth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

ranjeet said:


> MM Kalburgi murder: Author Uday Prakash to return Sahitya Akademi award | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Work of one of the writers who returned his award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy earned his award.


*Whoa!! Seems he has read lots of "Anonymous" Novels!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654916496443904000
Secularism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654933296833409024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654934163359817728
Word is .... Manji is doing well...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654933296833409024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654934163359817728
> Word is .... Manji is doing well...


who is Chotka Bhai & who is Bhadka Bhai? Is he talking about Nitish & Lalu.. & Nitish being chota & Lalu bada?

& no one even mentioning Congress remotely!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> who is Chotka Bhai & who is Bhadka Bhai? Is he talking about Nitish & Lalu.. & Nitish being chota & Lalu bada?
> 
> & no one even mentioning Congress remotely!



I think he is talking about NItish and Lalu, Congies must get zero....


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654933296833409024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654934163359817728
> Word is .... Manji is doing well...


Let's hope he does,a lot of time & effort has been invested in him


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> I think he is talking about NItish and Lalu, Congies must get zero....



Congress will get 2 seats, mark my words.


----------



## Star Wars

Hmm, i talked to few folks in BIhar, i think the reservation comments could be deliberate.... Very risky strategy. IF it fails it fails badly, if it works, it works well..


----------



## Roybot

Kejriwal is claiming that Modiji is doomed in Bihar, just he like he was doomed in Varanasi, and just like ABVP was gonna lose in DUSU.


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Let's hope he does,a lot of time & effort has been invested in him




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654909625439883264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Congress will get 2 seats, mark my words.


nice.. one for Pappu.. & one for Pappu ki maa. & Congressis can claim.. look people still have lot of faith in Gandhis.. & hence they gave two seats to them as mark of respect to Gandhis!


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> Congress will get 2 seats, mark my words.



Too much 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654965222310998016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654965702126755841


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Kejriwal is claiming that Modiji is doomed in Bihar, just he like he was doomed in Varanasi, and just like ABVP was gonna lose in DUSU.


this guy is turning out to be another Pappu!


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> nice.. one for Pappu.. & one for Pappu ki maa. & Congressis can claim.. look people still have lot of faith in Gandhis.. & hence they gave two seats to them as mark of respect to Gandhis!



Am dead serious, willing to put money on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> Am dead serious, willing to put money on it.



Considering your information, with Lalu's rally and reports on Phase 1 , MGB is in big trouble, even if JDU gets 70% of the voteshare, even then Lalu will need to get a strike rate of 50% which is very very difficult. Idiot Nitish has a lot of Support, but they will never vote for Lalu.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654970907681669120

@Roybot ok, the above guy is predicting 7-8 for congies...I hope its 2 though

Hariyana CM files FIR against Indian Express for misquoting him...


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654990000354779136
Ceiling fan falls on Lalu during rally

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Hariyana CM files FIR against Indian Express for misquoting him...



Fadnavis also threatened to file FIR against another media house, whatever happened to it? All I got to read was an open letter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Fadnavis also threatened to file FIR against another media house, whatever happened to it? All I got to read was an open letter.



No clue, but that open letter did mind rape the poor guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Fadnavis also threatened to file FIR against another media house, whatever happened to it? All I got to read was an open letter.



He's a hopeless chap did nothing. Hope khattar doesn' t make same mistake



TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654916496443904000
> Secularism



Wow i checked that handle its insane these commies ! Is he married to Kavita Krishnan or something ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Wow i checked that handle its insane these commies ! Is he married to Kavita Krishnan or something ?



meh..... most commies over here are like that. He was a bit lenient though as compared to those i have met. Most wanted Amit shah to be tortured...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rahul Gandhi : Modi Ji wears Clothes of Green, Yellow, Saffron, Red etc. But, Nitish Ji wears only White Colour Kurta.

Shame on Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> Nenu Hyderabad lo chadukunthuna. Nenu ippududu paddenimidi sanvatsaralu unna.
> 
> Koncham malayali mitrulu naa college lo unnaru(B.Tech), koncham ma 11th,12th class ninchi nenu ippudu daka contact lo unna


btech lo 'branch' yedhi??,mee illu kuda Hyderabadaa??


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> MM Kalburgi murder: Author Uday Prakash to return Sahitya Akademi award | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Work of one of the writers who returned his award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy earned his award.
> 
> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @magudi @thesolar65 @arp2041


 aise novels bhi hote hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> He's a hopeless chap did nothing. Hope khattar doesn' t make same mistake


He is Punjabi, I hope he milks IE to his liking.



GURU DUTT said:


> aise novels bhi hote hain


Mastram yaad aa gaya tha mujhe to ek baar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Thats why i say you guys should support Cong en masse and root out commies.With WB out of sight a loss in Kerala would be death blow .Also will help bjp in long run



They are busy making a fool of themselves already, all of a sudden these moron commies have started celebrating Hindu festivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Roybot said:


> Am dead serious, willing to put money on it.



Not posiible. Lag gayi shart.

I am betting Congress will get 3 seats.


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> -
> Rahul Gandhi : Modi Ji wears Clothes of Green, Yellow, Saffron, Red etc. But, Nitish Ji wears only White Colour Kurta.
> 
> Shame on Modi



Had it been other way round and Modi would have used only white while Nitish used all different shades .

Then I guess he would have said.


"Intolerance for other shades of colours is apparent in Modi's behaviour, it only shows his intolerance , how can you expect this man who can't even tolerate other colours than one to tolerate people of different colours, heights, casts, creeds, or for that matter even religion.  

This guy is absurd even by the standards of a 10'th fail.



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654990000354779136
> Ceiling fan falls on Lalu during rally



I hope if had he died then may be condolences votes would have made his son's carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> He is Punjabi, I hope he milks IE to his liking.
> 
> 
> Mastram yaad aa gaya tha mujhe to ek baar.


shayad aise dailogs to c grade bollywood movies me bhi nahi hote 

but whats surprising is why isnt goverment taking back the flats or penssions alloted to all such cartoons who are giving back there so called awards ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654990000354779136
> Ceiling fan falls on Lalu during rally



He now plans to fight against communal forces as well as gravitational forces.



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654990000354779136
> Ceiling fan falls on Lalu during rally



He now plans to fight against communal forces as well as gravitational forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

GURU DUTT said:


> shayad aise dailogs to c grade bollywood movies me bhi nahi hote
> 
> but whats surprising is why isnt goverment taking back the flats or penssions alloted to all such cartoons who are giving back there so called awards ?



Door shown to artistes overstaying in govt accommodation in Delhi | india | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> They are busy making a fool of themselves already, all of a sudden these moron commies have started celebrating Hindu festivals.



Talking about commies celebrating Hindu festivals, here is what has been happening here:

In Major U-Turn, Stalin Says DMK a Party of Hindus -The New Indian Express


> “90 to 95% of DMK workers are Hindus,” explains Stalin.  “Their families go to temples, even my own wife frequents temples. I do not stop her. The reason I went to this Ramanujar temple is that Kalaignar has written a script for a series on Ramanujar which is being aired on Kalaignar TV. I liked Ramanujar’s ideology a lot. He has used the words 'Om Namo Narayana' to establish that all castes and creeds are one. He has organised large protests for this cause in his time. So I felt I should go and see the place where all of this happened and I did so,” he said.



Stalin visited Thirukoshtiyur temple with his wife and party cadres, also:






J Anbazhagan has also been visiting some temples 

They arent fooling anyone though, they only worship money.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> Talking about commies celebrating Hindu festivals, here is what has been happening here:
> 
> In Major U-Turn, Stalin Says DMK a Party of Hindus -The New Indian Express
> 
> 
> Stalin visited Thirukoshtiyur temple with his wife and party cadres, also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Anbazhagan has also been visiting some temples
> 
> They arent fooling anyone though, they only worship money.



Appeasing Hindus.....me likey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

mooppan said:


> btech lo 'branch' yedhi??,mee illu kuda Hyderabadaa??


CSE-1st Year, Hyderabad lo nenu Banjara hills,Khairtabad madhyam unta. Aaa taj hotel deggara.

Meru Hyderabad lo evvar telasa? leda Hyderabad lo future lo vostunava?

@Star Wars @saurav This phase has not gone well for the MGB, here dalits are available in good numbers & many of them have voted for HAM,LJP & the BJP!!

BJP will do well here & if LJP & the HAM also do well, then the MGB could get in single digits with the Congress getting zzero.

Now the only important factor which can change everything is the turnout figures

Also tweets from narendranath(journo)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655014529969946629

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655016054469427200
Coded tweets from IBTL:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654987048059727872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654987587778539520
Here is praveen patil's noon time analysis.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654948269785649153





LAST EDIT:-
Figures from a pro-NDA pundit from Bihar(who I find more reliable than sachin reddy)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655017267982307328




It seems that the situation is not that bad for the MGB as I thought it would be..
@Star Wars am really sorry to tag u again, but have u seen this guy's figures. Trust me on this, he is more reliable than sachin on bihar

@arp2041bhai No comments from you on Bihar till now?? @JanjaWeedsir @magudisir- please have a look

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

SC struck down NJAC ! Just wow 

Better dissolve parliament too and let CJI rule

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Hariyana CM files FIR against Indian Express for misquoting him...



Won't work. The Indian Express has him on tape. It was released by IE following Khattar's statement on misquoting. There was no misquoting, he said it exactly the way they reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> CSE-1st Year, Hyderabad lo nenu Banjara hills,Khairtabad madhyam unta. Aaa taj hotel deggara.
> 
> Meru Hyderabad lo evvar telasa? leda Hyderabad lo future lo vostunava?
> 
> @Star Wars @saurav This phase has not gone well for the MGB, here dalits are available in good numbers & many of them have voted for HAM,LJP & the BJP!!
> 
> BJP will do well here & if LJP & the HAM also do well, then the MGB could get in single digits with the Congress getting zzero.



Congy getting zero is confimred, HAM has done quiet well. Manji did well over here even in 2010 for Nitish, so its not surprising. As per Sachin and other political twitteratis NDA strike rate is 75%+



Bang Galore said:


> Won't work. The Indian Express has him on tape. It was released by IE following Khattar's statement on misquoting. There was no misquoting, he said it exactly the way they reported.



I heard the tape, there is a slight difference in the grammer. He never used the word "must" and he never mentioned Pakistan.



magudi said:


> SC struck down NJAC ! Just wow
> 
> Better dissolve parliament too and let CJI rule



It is what was expected of them, not sure why people are surprised.



Darmashkian said:


> CSE-1st Year, Hyderabad lo nenu Banjara hills,Khairtabad madhyam unta. Aaa taj hotel deggara.
> 
> Meru Hyderabad lo evvar telasa? leda Hyderabad lo future lo vostunava?
> 
> @Star Wars @saurav This phase has not gone well for the MGB, here dalits are available in good numbers & many of them have voted for HAM,LJP & the BJP!!
> 
> BJP will do well here & if LJP & the HAM also do well, then the MGB could get in single digits with the Congress getting zzero.
> 
> Now the only important factor which can change everything is the turnout figures
> 
> Also tweets from narendranath(journo)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655014529969946629
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655016054469427200
> Coded tweets from IBTL:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654987048059727872
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654987587778539520
> Here is praveen patil's noon time analysis.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654948269785649153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST EDIT:-
> Figures from a pro-NDA pundit from Bihar(who I find more reliable than sachin reddy)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655017267982307328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the situation is not that bad for the MGB as I thought it would be..
> 
> @arp2041bhai No comments from you on Bihar till now?? @JanjaWeedsir @magudisir- please have a look




Some people are expecting 75-80% strike rate for NDA. So we don't really know, but in both phases put together NDA has done quiet well.. NDA will get more than 20 seats overall in phase 2 , i am very sure of that

Sombody contact @jha and ask him the status.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> It is what was expected of them, not sure why people are surprised.


NJACked! How the SC has usurped powers it never had under the Constitution - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655028332031963136


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655028332031963136



Naa, they will quiet easily get a lot more than 90.. 40+ seats is confirmed out of both phases, NDA now only needs to get 50% strike rate out of the next 3 phases to win....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Naa, they will quiet easily get a lot more than 90.. 40+ seats is confirmed out of both phases, NDA now only needs to get 50% strike rate out of the next 3 phases to win....



Maybe it's 'cause of this Pravin Patil has gone bit pessimistic.. 'cause his funds are drying up! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655030526990901249

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Coded tweets from IBTL:-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654987048059727872
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654987587778539520



I am bad with codes, what does it mean ?

@Tridibans kya news hai, your from bihar right ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655036873711071232

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> I am bad with codes, what does it mean ?
> 
> @Tridibans kya news hai, your from bihar right ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655036873711071232




I am originally from Bengal bro having active Bihar BJP family members .... A rare BJP supporting Bong actually 

@Darmashkian is doing an excellent job btw regarding Bihar elections. I am amazed at his indepth insights even when he is just 18 years old from Telangana 

After 2 phases, NDA is leading by 10-12 seats. But the margin is bit of a worry actually. BJP insiders were hoping to get atleast 24 in Phase 1 and 20 odd in p[hase 2 (Amit Shah himself said BJP will get 24 in phase 1). But phase 1 saw some strong RJD/ JDU support (especially in Bhagalpur and LJP/ RLSP were dam squibs unfortunately.

Phase 1: BJP+ 15-17 (BJP itself will get 14-15) ...... MGB- 20-22
Phase 2: BJP+ 25 (ATLEAST) BJP itself will get 20-22 

Infact, some BJP members are already celebrating in Bihar as I speak (and mind you, most are booth karyakartas who were actually on the ground).

PS: I don't know what to make of this but trust me, many in Bihar BJP believe the comments by Mohan Bhagwat were " a risk worth taking" to bring MGB to deliberately fight the election on castes (as BJP itself is fighting on develpment). Afterall, RSS is not that dumb. @Nair saab will attest to this, whatever may be the reason, RSS will tirelessly work in the background to unite the BJP (even today when we were sitting in our AC rooms, most booth workers were RSS karyakartas working tirelessly even in booths where NDA candidates other than BJP were contesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> I am originally from Bengal bro having active Bihar BJP family members .... A rare BJP supporting Bong actually
> 
> @Darmashkian is doing an excellent job btw regarding Bihar elections. I am amazed at his indepth insights even when he is just 18 years old from Telangana
> 
> After 2 phases, NDA is leading by 10-12 seats. But the margin is bit of a worry actually. BJP insiders were hoping to get atleast 24 in Phase 1 and 20 odd in p[hase 2 (Amit Shah himself said BJP will get 24 in phase 1). But phase 1 saw some strong RJD/ JDU support (especially in Bhagalpur and LJP/ RLSP were dam squibs unfortunately.



Word is LJP has done extremely well in phase 1 and may get more seats than RJD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655046595256258560
next phase on 28th , seriously ECI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Word is LJP has done extremely well in phase 1 and may get more seats than RJD
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655046595256258560
> next phase on 28th , seriously ECI



I am not that hopeful of BJP winning Bihar.

Who is this Reddy guy ?? What is his earlier track record, I mean during Delhi. Please post the tweets of some Bihar's local analysts, who is working on ground. 

As per me, I am taking Patil's word as true. BJP is gona sit in opposition.

Reason being MGB votes are concentrated while BJP's is distributed all over Bihar.


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> I am not that hopeful of BJP winning Bihar.
> 
> Who is this Reddy guy ?? What is his earlier track record, I mean during Delhi. Please post the tweets of some Bihar's local analysts, who is working on ground.
> 
> As per me, I am taking Patil's word as true. BJP is gona sit in opposition.
> 
> Reason being MGB votes are concentrated while BJP's is distributed all over Bihar.



Patil/Reddy got it wrong in Delhi along with everyone else. MGB votes being concentrated means most votes will go to less seats in Delhi. They have a lot of support in seemanchal, so MBG is likely to have huge gains there but they have problems everywhere else...

BJP itself is expecting around 24 in Phase 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655027529137295360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655028575771365376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655029174671794176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655029834981093376

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

'Modiji' Losing Bihar, Says Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal

Multi-talented Kejri ! from movie critic to psephologist !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

@saurav what is your assessment ?


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655027529137295360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655028575771365376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655029174671794176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655029834981093376



Today finally something good from SC !!

CBI unearths 'Rail Neer' scam in railways, recovers Rs 20 crore cash - The Times of India

Lackeys of earlier government got caught up in CBI's web.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> @saurav what is your assessment ?



NDA getting 3-4 less than expected. MGB getting 3-4 more than expected. MGB went with 20. This time NDA will get 20(+-2) .. Likewise MGB : 12 (+-2)...

RLSP is dragging the tally down. Performing worse than congress. Looks like a trojan to me.


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> NDA getting 3-4 less than expected. MGB getting 3-4 more than expected. MGB went with 20. This time NDA will get 20(+-2) .. Likewise MGB : 12 (+-2)...
> 
> RLSP is dragging the tally down. Performing worse than congress. Looks like a trojan to me.



So phase 1 and phase 2, who has the lead ?


----------



## Tridibans



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

way too many conflicting reports .... lol ....BIharis making a fool out of polsters...


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655055477911392256

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> So phase 1 and phase 2, who has the lead ?



Neck-2-Neck.. NDA was trailing a bit in 1st phase. Here MGB trailing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Neck-2-Neck.. NDA was trailing a bit in 1st phase. Here MGB trailing.







Amit shah himself saying 32/49 seats in Phase 1 , first 2-3 minutes itself watch the rest of the video if u want to see Rahul Kanwal being mind raped

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

"Yatha twam karasi,
Tatha twam bhogasi."

You reap what you sow.

I grew up watching English channels (NDTV, etc) having "secular" debates about evil Modi/ RSS/ BJP . I was in 10th std. when 2002 happened. And till around 2010 actually believed Modi is a mass murderer. Then in Post Graduation had a chance to actually stay in Gujarat. My outlook for India and Indian politics changed.

Here was a man who was elected 4 TIMES by his own people but was hounded day and night by the journalists, liberal self declared seculars, political opponents. But alas, after 13 years.....

Modi is the PM of the country. BJP won absolute majority. States after states are being saffronised. The people who sowed the seeds of lies, hatred and unethical narratives...

Congress is down the drain. 44 and counting down....
Setalvad and her fraud husband is in jail.....
Bhat and other pawns are being dishonorably rapped by the Supreme Court itself.....
Third rate so called "sahitya winners" have no job and are resorting to cheap politics....
End of Lalu raj/ Nitish ego/ BSP casteism.....


Alas, I am soooo happy today......

@magudi @Star Wars @Marxist 

Sorry as I can tag only 5 p[people.... so I have to put the icing on the cake.... so

@Joe Shearer @Guynextdoor2

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> "Yatha twam karasi,
> Tatha twam bhogasi."
> 
> You reap what you sow.
> 
> I grew up watching English channels (NDTV, etc) having "secular" debates about evil Modi/ RSS/ BJP . I was in 10th std. when 2002 happened. And till around 2010 actually believed Modi is a mass murderer. Then in Post Graduation had a chance to actually stay in Gujarat. My outlook for India and Indian politics changed.
> 
> Here was a man who was elected 4 TIMES by his own people but was hounded day and night by the journalists, liberal self declared seculars, political opponents. But alas, after 13 years.....
> 
> Modi is the PM of the country. BJP won absolute majority. States after states are being saffronised. The people who sowed the seeds of lies, hatred and unethical narratives...
> 
> Congress is down the drain. 44 and counting down....
> Setalvad and her fraud husband is in jail.....
> Bhat and other pawns are being dishonorably rapped by the Supreme Court itself.....
> Third rate so called "sahitya winners" have no job and are resorting to cheap politics....
> End of Lalu raj/ Nitish ego/ BSP casteism.....
> 
> 
> Alas, I am soooo happy today......
> 
> @magudi @Star Wars @Marxist
> 
> Sorry as I can tag only 5 p[people.... so I have to put the icing on the cake.... so
> 
> @Joe Shearer @Guynextdoor2



Same, slowly and steadily the rot is being exposed and cleaned out from the system. Bihar victory will be another big step, will sleep peacefully after Nov 8th once its done....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> Same, slowly and steadily the rot is being exposed and cleaned out from the system. Bihar victory will be another big step, will sleep peacefully after Nov 8th once its done....



Take a screenshot of my post buddy. 

BJP is going to form government on 8th Nov. Worst case scenario, NDA will end up 130.

It was This Bihar and UP who gave Modi 105 / 120 seats in 2014 LS .

Congress is going to get 3 to 5 seats. RJD/ JDU both will be below 50 each.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Tridibans said:


> "Yatha twam karasi,
> Tatha twam bhogasi."
> 
> You reap what you sow.
> 
> I grew up watching English channels (NDTV, etc) having "secular" debates about evil Modi/ RSS/ BJP . I was in 10th std. when 2002 happened. And till around 2010 actually believed Modi is a mass murderer. Then in Post Graduation had a chance to actually stay in Gujarat. My outlook for India and Indian politics changed.
> 
> Here was a man who was elected 4 TIMES by his own people but was hounded day and night by the journalists, liberal self declared seculars, political opponents. But alas, after 13 years.....
> 
> Modi is the PM of the country. BJP won absolute majority. States after states are being saffronised. The people who sowed the seeds of lies, hatred and unethical narratives...
> 
> Congress is down the drain. 44 and counting down....
> Setalvad and her fraud husband is in jail.....
> Bhat and other pawns are being dishonorably rapped by the Supreme Court itself.....
> Third rate so called "sahitya winners" have no job and are resorting to cheap politics....
> End of Lalu raj/ Nitish ego/ BSP casteism.....
> 
> 
> Alas, I am soooo happy today......
> 
> @magudi @Star Wars @Marxist
> 
> Sorry as I can tag only 5 p[people.... so I have to put the icing on the cake.... so
> 
> @Joe Shearer @Guynextdoor2



How did you come to the conclusion that killing people are developing a state are mutually exclusive. I was in Ahd BTW during the riots. So I know what they said about Modi was true. And I love my country so can't look away from the truth.



Star Wars said:


> Same, slowly and steadily the rot is being exposed and cleaned out from the system. Bihar victory will be another big step, will sleep peacefully after Nov 8th once its done....



The rot of the BJP is being exposed for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rau

raktaka said:


> Reddit posters has a humble take on the earlier Ham sandwitch masterpiece :
> 
> I want an award in my closet.
> Kissed-some @ss. commie @ss.
> That will suffice, won't it?
> I want to impress the knauss.
> Would that do?
> How about blowing some stooges as well?
> And I am ready to kiss the critics swelled head.
> Would that be good enough?
> Hey, listen! Or do you want something completely else?
> I could write about the atrocity on the ( poor / casteless / minority ) chap from the next lane
> I am just wondering what, what the fcuk,
> will make you publish my crap and give me an award in bargain.
> I could return it one day to show my righteous balls,
> Hope it helps me sell a few copies at the book stalls.


And ....this year's "PDF Sahitya Academy" award goes to...."Raktakaaaaaaaa"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

IndoCarib said:


> 'Modiji' Losing Bihar, Says Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal
> 
> Multi-talented Kejri ! from movie critic to psephologist !



@ranjeet Consider this curious development- unlike other elections media outlets not claiming outright win for Modi. I'm not ruling out a modi win, but it might be a closly fought one in comparison to others. And if what Kejriwal says is true, then another score for him.


----------



## Tridibans

Guynextdoor2 said:


> How did you come to the conclusion that killing people are developing a state are mutually exclusive. I was in Ahd BTW during the riots. So I know what they said about Modi was true. And I love my country so can't look away from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> The rot of the BJP is being exposed for sure.



Was Modi there when Gujarat saw riots in 1965, 1977, 1985..... when more Muslims were killed in bhagalpur 1989? Where was Modi when the biggest riot of India took place in 1940s (calcutta), partition , 1984 Sikhs. .....

Lies of Congress that Modi was responsible for 2002 is slowly but steadily getting exposed badly. Even today, past 1 year saw lesser communal riots than upa. I suppose Sonia was responsible for muzaffarnagar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> Today finally something good from SC !!
> 
> CBI unearths 'Rail Neer' scam in railways, recovers Rs 20 crore cash - The Times of India
> 
> Lackeys of earlier government got caught up in CBI's web.



You have NO idea how disgusting the rail programs are.


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> CSE-1st Year, Hyderabad lo nenu Banjara hills,Khairtabad madhyam unta. Aaa taj hotel deggara.
> 
> Meru Hyderabad lo evvar telasa? leda Hyderabad lo future lo vostunava?


naaku hyd nundi mithrulu evaru leru,kani hyd daggara vunna bidar,gulbarga(karnataka) nundi chalaa telegu mithrulu vunnaaru,nenu pani chesthuna company lo kuda vunnaru.,future gurinchi theliyaadhu,kani ippudu hyd velladanaki naaku plans ledu..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Amit shah himself saying 32/49 seats in Phase 1 , first 2-3 minutes itself watch the rest of the video if u want to see Rahul Kanwal being mind raped



Its his job to say so. I take the minimum for BJP and Max for MGB and counting all 50/50 as MGB's seat.

Point to note : Even if BJP+ and RJD+ are neck-2-neck right now, this means BJP+ has already bagged ~15 seats from MGB. BJP needs to snatch 30 from MGB. That means, NDA is well on track.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Tridibans said:


> Was Modi there when Gujarat saw riots in 1965, 1977, 1985..... when more Muslims were killed in bhagalpur 1989? Where was Modi when the biggest riot of India took place in 1940s (calcutta), partition , 1984 Sikhs. .....
> 
> Lies of Congress that Modi was responsible for 2002 is slowly but steadily getting exposed badly. Even today, past 1 year saw lesser communal riots than upa. I suppose Sonia was responsible for muzaffarnagar.



Not interested in drivel. Syaing 'other people did this' is not a valid argument. And who said Congress lied- every single thing they said was true. One day before the thing went into full gear everyone in my campus got a message from the child of 'bigshot' in Ahmedabad govt law and order. PLease- that things are about to get very very serious. Please do not step outside to the city under any circumstances.' Even the profs stopped coming in. And then the events rolled out. Who gave you the idea that it was not completely planned and was not rolled out with the help of the highest police officers looking away as instructed. We just shut our gates and stayed inside for weeks- ours was a self contained campus. Despite the fact that we were removed from the city mysterious vehicles would come down and wait near the gates to 'scope'. You can talk about Sanjeev Bhaskar being liar and whatnot but I don't need any of it- I KNOW THAT MODI DID IT because I WAS IN THE CITY.

@Tridibans who do you think these people are? LEADERS? Man you gotta get some therapy if you really believe that.


----------



## heisenberg

but rahul kanwal is supportive of bjp..though his channel may be not


----------



## Joe Shearer

Tridibans said:


> "Yatha twam karasi,
> Tatha twam bhogasi."
> 
> You reap what you sow.
> 
> I grew up watching English channels (NDTV, etc) having "secular" debates about evil Modi/ RSS/ BJP . I was in 10th std. when 2002 happened. And till around 2010 actually believed Modi is a mass murderer. Then in Post Graduation had a chance to actually stay in Gujarat. My outlook for India and Indian politics changed.
> 
> Here was a man who was elected 4 TIMES by his own people but was hounded day and night by the journalists, liberal self declared seculars, political opponents. But alas, after 13 years.....
> 
> Modi is the PM of the country. BJP won absolute majority. States after states are being saffronised. The people who sowed the seeds of lies, hatred and unethical narratives...
> 
> Congress is down the drain. 44 and counting down....
> Setalvad and her fraud husband is in jail.....
> Bhat and other pawns are being dishonorably rapped by the Supreme Court itself.....
> Third rate so called "sahitya winners" have no job and are resorting to cheap politics....
> End of Lalu raj/ Nitish ego/ BSP casteism.....
> 
> 
> Alas, I am soooo happy today......
> 
> @magudi @Star Wars @Marxist
> 
> Sorry as I can tag only 5 p[people.... so I have to put the icing on the cake.... so
> 
> @Joe Shearer @Guynextdoor2



Why did you tag me?


----------



## heisenberg

if bjp wins on 8 nov. and if we find out that bhagwat statement was a tactical one and actually it helped bjp; should then we agree that entire conspiracy theory of RSS turning against modi and suppoting hardik patel was flawed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Not interested in drivel. Syaing 'other people did this' is not a valid argument. And who said Congress lied- every single thing they said was true. One day before the thing went into full gear everyone in my campus got a message from the child of 'bigshot' in Ahmedabad govt law and order. PLease- that things are about to get very very serious. Please do not step outside to the city under any circumstances.' Even the profs stopped coming in. And then the events rolled out. Who gave you the idea that it was not completely planned and was not rolled out with the help of the highest police officers looking away as instructed. We just shut our gates and stayed inside for weeks- ours was a self contained campus. Despite the fact that we were removed from the city mysterious vehicles would come down and wait near the gates to 'scope'. You can talk about Sanjeev Bhaskar being liar and whatnot but I don't need any of it- I KNOW THAT MODI DID IT because I WAS IN THE CITY.
> 
> @Tridibans who do you think these people are? LEADERS? Man you gotta get some therapy if you really believe that.




what a coincidence ...... I WAS IN THE CITY too ... and I KNOW MODI DID NOT DO IT. 

Apparently SC agrees with me. That makes you a liar. But I guess you already know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

BTW who will likely be BJP CM candidate in Bihar, How much are the chances of Giriraj Singh bagging the post. Would really love that to happen, imagine sickulars reaction if it does

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

heisenberg said:


> if bjp wins on 8 nov. and if we find out that bhagwat statement was a tactical one and actually it helped bjp; should then we agree that entire conspiracy theory of RSS turning against modi and suppoting hardik patel was flawed



I also feel it was a tactical risk

1. majority of the people in Bihar don't have access to TV or Internet and usually those in the upper castes have so using the reservation to get upper caste votes while using local candidates to get local voters could help.
2. It also makes Lalu and Nitish talk about Caste and not development...


----------



## saurav

heisenberg said:


> if bjp wins on 8 nov. and if we find out that bhagwat statement was a tactical one and actually it helped bjp; should then we agree that entire conspiracy theory of RSS turning against modi and suppoting hardik patel was flawed



If BJP wins Bihar, this win will come despite of MB's statement. Biggest propaganda done by MGB is this statement.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

raktaka said:


> what a coincidence ...... I WAS IN THE CITY too ... and I KNOW MODI DID NOT DO IT.
> 
> Apparently SC agrees with me. That makes you a liar. But I guess you already know that.



Goddamn Noobs plluting my posts


----------



## heisenberg




----------



## arbit

raktaka said:


> what a coincidence ...... I WAS IN THE CITY too ... and I KNOW MODI DID NOT DO IT.
> 
> Apparently SC agrees with me. That makes you a liar. But I guess you already know that.



Whiners will always whine. Ignore the guy. He is too sensitive to the issue . That self imposed campus imprisionment has affected him greatly. LOL

Modi got the chief ministership of Gujarat in Oct 2001 by virtue of Keshubhai's inability to continue further. Riots happened in Feb/March 2002.
A period of 04 months were not nearly enough for modi to leave his stamp at the grassroots level. This is precisely the reason why he was not able to manage the ground level reaction quickly.

Remember it was the time when crowd of thousands used to line up to receive Praveen Togadia. Sanjay was powerful as well. It was only later that Modi stomped on these two and sidelined them to the fringe but for the most part of riots, the ground reaction was fanned by the supporters of these two.

Kejriwal can't handle a few mosquitoes spreading dengue in Delhi ( Dengue cases in excess of 10000 have been reported!) and a bunch of smarta$s whiners expected Modi to control the riot which spread to an entire state and for which eventually army had to be called out.
By the way how many know for how long the request for deployment of army had been kept in abeyance from centre, even after Modi requested for the same officially ?


Edit: By the way BJP will form the government in Bihar, though by a less than expected victory margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raktaka

arbit said:


> Whiners will always whine. Ignore the guy. He is too sensitive to the issue . That self imposed campus imprisionment has affected him greatly. LOL
> 
> Modi got the chief ministership of Gujarat in Oct 2001 by virtue of Keshubhai's inability to continue further. Riots happened in Feb/March 2002.
> A period of 04 months were not nearly enough for modi to leave his stamp at the grassroots level. This is precisely the reason why he was not able to manage the ground level reaction quickly.
> 
> Remember it was the time when crowd of thousands used to line up to receive Praveen Togadia. Sanjay was powerful as well. It was only later that Modi stomped on these two and sidelined them to the fringe but for the most part of riots, the ground reaction was fanned by the supporters of these two.
> 
> Kejriwal can't handle a few mosquitoes spreading dengue in Delhi ( Dengue cases in excess of 10000 have been reported!) and a bunch of smarta$s whiners expected Modi to control the riot which spread to an entire state and for which eventually army had to be called out.
> By the way how many know for how long the request for deployment of army had been kept in abeyance from centre, even after Modi requested for the same officially ?
> 
> Edit: By the way BJP will form the government in Bihar, though by a less than expected victory margin.



After the SC verdict, this needn't even be discussed any-more. 

Anyone who wants to believe his own concocted story than the Supreme Court of India is free to live in their own personal bubble of hate and animosity.


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @ranjeet Consider this curious development- unlike other elections media outlets not claiming outright win for Modi. I'm not ruling out a modi win, but it might be a closly fought one in comparison to others. And if what Kejriwal says is true, then another score for him.


What exactly has Kejriwal done in this election? All he has done is to prove that he is anti Modi not pro constructive and corruption free politics. He is cheering for a coalition of Lalu and Congress. If BJP loose this election it will be a big blow to election management of Amit Shah and a little dent on Modi's Image. Which might prove as a blessing in disguise as some heads would roll higher ups.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> What exactly has Kejriwal done in this election? All he has done is to prove that he is anti Modi not pro constructive and corruption free politics. He is cheering for a coalition of Lalu and Congress. If BJP loose this election it will be a big blow to election management of Amit Shah and a little dent on Modi's Image. Which might prove as a blessing in disguise as some heads would roll higher ups.



chances are less of BJP loosing, especially since Lalu has been given 100 seats and Congress 40. JDU may get a good strike rate. BUT RJD and congies will fail them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> chances are less of BJP loosing, especially since Lalu has been given 100 seats and Congress 40. JDU may get a good strike rate. BUT RJD and congies will fail them...


It was my take on the hypothetical question asked by @Guynextdoor2


----------



## IndoCarib

Is railway neer scam one more skeleton tumbling from Congress's closet ?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> It was my take on the hypothetical question asked by @Guynextdoor2



local Bihari channals, JDU/RJD members seem to be on a full on cursing Modi mode for some odd reason..... 



IndoCarib said:


> Is railway neer scam one more skeleton tumbling from Congress's closet ?



yup...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## topgun047

After hearing Smriti Irani being introduced as actress turned politician for the umpteenth time by the presstitutes, a question came to my mind that why presstitutes never refer to Sonia Gandhi as a bar girl turned politician. Why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bihar elections: Asaduddin Owaisi's AIMIM to contest only in six assembly seats - The Economic Times

WTF? Bari Bari batein vadapau khate!  
@ranjeet @Star Wars @Tridibans @Darmashkian @Roybot me disappointed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Not interested in drivel. Syaing 'other people did this' is not a valid argument. And who said Congress lied- every single thing they said was true. One day before the thing went into full gear everyone in my campus got a message from the child of 'bigshot' in Ahmedabad govt law and order. PLease- that things are about to get very very serious. Please do not step outside to the city under any circumstances.' Even the profs stopped coming in. And then the events rolled out. Who gave you the idea that it was not completely planned and was not rolled out with the help of the highest police officers looking away as instructed. We just shut our gates and stayed inside for weeks- ours was a self contained campus. Despite the fact that we were removed from the city mysterious vehicles would come down and wait near the gates to 'scope'. You can talk about Sanjeev Bhaskar being liar and whatnot but I don't need any of it- I KNOW THAT MODI DID IT because I WAS IN THE CITY.
> 
> @Tridibans who do you think these people are? LEADERS? Man you gotta get some therapy if you really believe that.



Bhat was also in the city. So was 100 other congress people. Look what the SC have said in its judgement...

You are mixing things now. Nobody claimed 2002 did not happen. After Godhra, there was a boiling point which was reached. And yes, many right wingers fuelled that fire.

But your narrative is completely wrong. Similar thing had happened under UPA in Muzaffarnagar, 100 other times like Bhagalpur etc. not necessarily under orders of the then CM (be it congress or Modi in this case).

If you say so, then for 13 years where is the incriminating evidence? And more so..... instead of your claims.... THE VERY GUJARATIS THINK HE IS INNOCENT. For God's sake.... he was elected 4 Fricking times 



JanjaWeed said:


> Bihar elections: Asaduddin Owaisi's AIMIM to contest only in six assembly seats - The Economic Times
> 
> WTF? Bari Bari batein vadapau khate!
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Tridibans @Darmashkian @Roybot me disappointed!


Infact it is good news. It signals some worrying signs for anti-BJP parties.The writing is on the wall. Already there are reports that AIMM/SP has dented MGB in atleast 2 seats. Afterall, all these secular parties don't want BJP to romp home too....


----------



## Marxist

Tridibans said:


> "Yatha twam karasi,
> Tatha twam bhogasi."
> 
> You reap what you sow.
> 
> I grew up watching English channels (NDTV, etc) having "secular" debates about evil Modi/ RSS/ BJP . I was in 10th std. when 2002 happened. And till around 2010 actually believed Modi is a mass murderer. Then in Post Graduation had a chance to actually stay in Gujarat. My outlook for India and Indian politics changed.
> 
> Here was a man who was elected 4 TIMES by his own people but was hounded day and night by the journalists, liberal self declared seculars, political opponents. But alas, after 13 years.....
> 
> Modi is the PM of the country. BJP won absolute majority. States after states are being saffronised. The people who sowed the seeds of lies, hatred and unethical narratives...
> 
> Congress is down the drain. 44 and counting down....
> *Setalvad and her fraud husband is in jail*.....
> Bhat and other pawns are being dishonorably rapped by the Supreme Court itself.....
> Third rate so called "sahitya winners" have no job and are resorting to cheap politics....
> End of Lalu raj/ Nitish ego/ BSP casteism.....
> 
> 
> Alas, I am soooo happy today......
> 
> @magudi @Star Wars @Marxist
> 
> Sorry as I can tag only 5 p[people.... so I have to put the icing on the cake.... so
> 
> @Joe Shearer @Guynextdoor2



A small correction She is not in jail ,SC extended her Dial a bail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jeez, some twitteratis claiming MGB winning, others claiming BJP winning....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655044138610663424

swamy doing what he does best


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Tridibans said:


> Bhat was also in the city. So was 100 other congress people. Look what the SC have said in its judgement...
> 
> You are mixing things now. Nobody claimed 2002 did not happen. After Godhra, there was a boiling point which was reached. And yes, many right wingers fuelled that fire.
> 
> But your narrative is completely wrong. Similar thing had happened under UPA in Muzaffarnagar, 100 other times like Bhagalpur etc. not necessarily under orders of the then CM (be it congress or Modi in this case).
> 
> If you say so, then for 13 years where is the incriminating evidence? And more so..... instead of your claims.... THE VERY GUJARATIS THINK HE IS INNOCENT. For God's sake.... he was elected 4 Fricking times
> 
> 
> Infact it is good news. It signals some worrying signs for anti-BJP parties.The writing is on the wall. Already there are reports that AIMM/SP has dented MGB in atleast 2 seats. Afterall, all these secular parties don't want BJP to romp home too....



You are quite free to keep telling yourself all kinds of things to think he did not do it. The truth is just the truth.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Incidents of desecration of holy books in Gurudwaras are increasing day by day. On the other hand protesters are refusing to calm down. Shameless biased media and central home ministry are silent on law & order situation in Punjab. Badal's calculations went wrong on protests. From last 3 days Public transport & normal life is under effect due to roadblocks. 
Now the question arises - Is Punjab going back to 80s ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

Juggernautjatt said:


> Incidents of desecration of holy books in Gurudwaras are increasing day by day. On the other hand protesters are refusing to calm down. Shameless biased media and central home ministry are silent on law & order situation in Punjab. Badal's calculations went wrong on protests. From last 3 days Public transport & normal life is under effect due to roadblocks.
> Now the question arises - Is Punjab going back to 80s ?



Law and Order is a state subject you moron.  

Central home ministry are not required to comment on it. Maybe you can ask Arvind Kejriwal to issue a statement  ....... will that suffice ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655261515281403905
Check this out, any truth to this ?

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet @saurav @Darmashkian



edit: he claimed 5forty3 was paid by JDU to confuse Right Wingers, he deleted his tweet though.. lol


----------



## TejasMk3

So now hollywood propaganda coming up:
Sharman Joshi to star in Hollywood film The Journalist | Bollywood News | Hindi Movies News | News - BollywoodHungama.com

Movie based on Graham staines, expect lots of "Church attack" type news the closer it gets to completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> So now hollywood propaganda coming up:
> Sharman Joshi to star in Hollywood film The Journalist | Bollywood News | Hindi Movies News | News - BollywoodHungama.com
> 
> Movie based on Graham staines, expect lots of "Church attack" type news the closer it gets to completion.


I hope RW ignore it and let it flop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> I hope RW ignore it and let it flop.


You will see some "progressive people" trying to promote it ferociously. The church might try to promote this movie hard by paying theaters to play it (Theyve done this for other evangelical movies). Yeah but mostly these movies are meant for outsiders to show evil yindoos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> You will see some "progressive people" trying to promote it ferociously. The church might try to promote this movie hard by paying theaters to play it (Theyve done this for other evangelical movies). Yeah but mostly these movies are meant for outsiders to show evil yindoos.


Yeah, but lets see how "independent" Censor Board clears it.


----------



## ranjeet

lavenge lavenge said:


> Don't say.
> 
> He is a rabid Khalistani who spew venom against Hindus, and he and Prometheus probably believes that Arvind Kejariwal is their 11th Guru.
> 
> Only Roybot has called him out as a bigot he is. Ranjeet and Echo are soft on him as he is a drug addict Punjabi, and they feel sympathetic towards him as his state has gone to dogs, though it is something whose compete responsibility is on their own shoulders. No one forced Punjabis to take Drugs, and even before Junkie problem, they has rampant Alcoholism. Only Drug of choice has changed.


 
That 11th Guru bit was uncalled for, I request you not to indulge in such things. Hindus are also AAP members would you start mocking Hindu Gods too? He has political difference no religious animosity, we should respect his views even though we don't agree with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## black-hawk_101

How many States are there in India and is India breaking a part?


----------



## Star Wars

lavenge lavenge said:


> Don't say.
> 
> He is a rabid Khalistani who spew venom against Hindus, and he and Prometheus probably believes that Arvind Kejariwal is their 11th Guru.
> 
> Only Roybot has called him out as a bigot he is. Ranjeet and Echo are soft on him as he is a drug addict Punjabi, and they feel sympathetic towards him as his state has gone to dogs, though it is something whose compete responsibility is on their own shoulders. No one forced Punjabis to take Drugs, and even before Junkie problem, they has rampant Alcoholism. Only Drug of choice has changed.



Rabid Khalistani ? i very much doubt that , he hates BJP and Akali dal for the very poor governance record.


Shatrungan Sinha started talking BS again, seems NDA is ahead of RJD+

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> Yeah, but lets see how "independent" Censor Board clears it.


I think they will request a few cuts, but will let it go through.

I think part of the problem for BJP at this point is that they are not as "fascist" as some people wanted them to be, neither are they as "secular" as our fiberals want them to be. I sort of agree that they arent really pro Hindu, the are just not anti Hindu like congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Shatrungan Sinha started talking BS again, seems NDA is ahead of RJD+


Shatrugan needs to "KHAAAMOSH THE FCUK UP"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Shatrugan needs to "KHAAAMOSH THE FCUK UP"



He wants BJP to kick him out, Phase 2 seems to have made JDU+/Lutyans nervous ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raktaka

lavenge lavenge said:


> Don't say.
> 
> He is a rabid Khalistani who spew venom against Hindus, and he and Prometheus probably believes that Arvind Kejariwal is their 11th Guru.
> 
> Only Roybot has called him out as a bigot he is. Ranjeet and Echo are soft on him as he is a drug addict Punjabi, and they feel sympathetic towards him as his state has gone to dogs, though it is something whose compete responsibility is on their own shoulders. No one forced Punjabis to take Drugs, and even before Junkie problem, they has rampant Alcoholism. Only Drug of choice has changed.



I know  ........ I suspect their love for AK is tempered by their contempt (maybe fear) for Hindus. 

He takes additional pleasures and effort in spitting on BJP for the sins of Akali Dal. ........ and I am also aware others are sympathetic towards him for linguistic/cultural reasons. 

But I am an equal opportunity "hater" so I do not have to play by the rules or expectations 

I don't think he is a khalistani yet, but when the time comes his faith will surely be tested.


----------



## magudi

Ok guys, must admit, i had my doubts at first but now an pretty sure BJP is winning this one hands down! 

How do I know? Shot gun has started whining

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655296731064631296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raktaka

Some food for thought ,

*Unskilled worker Ajeet: no interest in politics, but will vote Nitish *

Elections are not just about politicians. They're about people and issues. And what will really drive their vote.

Catch is, therefore, starting a 'People of Bihar' series, which will daily capture what different impact groups across the state are feeling. This is true insight on the Bihar election: up-close and hyper-personal.

Poverty-stricken families in Bihar are often compelled to put their children to work at a young age. Ajeet Kumar Patel, 20, hails from one such family.

The Patels hail from the Lalganj area in the Vaishali district. The nearest big city is Hajipur, 20 kilometres away, while the state capital Patna is a further 20 kilometres away, across the Ganga.

Education was never a priority for the family - Ajeet has only studied still Class VII. His father is a mason in Kolkata, while his elder brother is a daily wage labourer in Mumbai. His mother is also a labourer, in Lalganj itself.

In the struggle to make ends meet, Ajeet has no time for politics. In fact, he represents thousands of voters who just do not have the time to keep track of all the information about elections, political parties and leaders.

Having left his previous job, his primary concern is to find a new one soon, in order to get back to earning approximately Rs 9,000 per month.

In the interim, he is back in Lalganj and plans to stay there over the Diwali-Chhath holidays period. And that's why he'll get a chance to vote in an assembly election for the first time.

Here's more from our conversation with him.

*Have you decided who you'll vote for?*

I'll vote for Nitish Kumar.

*Why?*

He has done some good work. Earlier, our village had no electricity. Now, it has power supply just like Delhi or Mumbai. He has improved roads. Money is distributed in schools for uniforms.

*Do you know which other major leaders are in the fray?*

Munna Shukla (MLA from Lalganj), Ram Vilas Paswan, and Nitish Kumar. I don't know who else is there.

*Are there areas where Nitish has failed?*

He must have... I do not have that much knowledge. I live outside the state for the most part. It is only a matter of coincidence that I will be voting this time.

"Nitish's good work is being discussed in Bihar as well as in Surat where I work," says Ajeet Patel

*But you said know about Nitish's good work...*

Yes, because people discuss it here as well as in Surat. I don't have much interest in politics.

*You said you are going to vote for Nitish. Do you know which party he belongs to?*

Yes, he is from the party with the arrow symbol.

*Have you ever heard of Narendra Modi?*

Yes, he is the Prime Minister. He belongs to the party with the lotus symbol.

*Do you have any idea how he is working?*

As I said, I do not watch the news. If any of my friends puts on the news in Surat, I start feeling sleepy.

All I know is that he makes a lot of foreign trips. If that's the case, he must be doing something.

*Why do you have no interest in politics?*

Politics is not going to give me dal-roti. Such things suit you only when your stomach is full. Therefore, I choose to retain knowledge about only those who can give me money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

lavenge lavenge said:


> Don't say.
> 
> He is a rabid Khalistani who spew venom against Hindus, and he and Prometheus probably believes that Arvind Kejariwal is their 11th Guru.
> 
> Only Roybot has called him out as a bigot he is. Ranjeet and Echo are soft on him as he is a drug addict Punjabi, and they feel sympathetic towards him as his state has gone to dogs, though it is something whose compete responsibility is on their own shoulders. No one forced Punjabis to take Drugs, and even before Junkie problem, they has rampant Alcoholism. Only Drug of choice has changed.



11th guru comment was uncalled for dude,I request you to delete that comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

Echo_419 said:


> 11th guru comment was uncalled for dude,I request you to delete that comment



Why ? Since they don't have a 11th guru, it was a play of words designed to highlight how uncle Keju is now considered a holy Righteous man by the Aaptards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

raktaka said:


> Why ? Since they don't have a 11th guru, it was a play of words designed to highlight how uncle Keju is now considered a holy Righteous man by the Aaptards.



Still we should refrain from commenting on such sesntive matters repeated to religion of our Sikh brothers

On topic 
@magudi @ranjeet @Star Wars @JanjaWeed 
Shotgun has confirmed that BJP will win

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raktaka

Echo_419 said:


> Still we should refrain from commenting on such sesntive matters repeated to religion of our Sikh brothers



Not only the Sikhs, .... but even the muslims, christians, jain, Hindu Indians are our brothers too. I see no reason to grant them special privilege that insulates them from insults which other Indians don't enjoy. 

They get the same amount of respect and disrespect any other Indian gets from fellow Indians of all colour, hue, race, language and ethnicity.


----------



## mooppan

raktaka said:


> Not only the Sikhs, .... but even the muslims, christians, jain, Hindu Indians are our brothers too. I see no reason to grant them special privilege that insulates them from insults which other Indians don't enjoy.
> 
> They get the same amount of respect and disrespect any other Indian gets from fellow Indians of all colour, hue, race, language and ethnicity.


unfortunately you are 100% correct in this..I have seen the so called guys,who now crying like flag bearers of morality here openly mocking Christian and Islamic religious figures through out this forum..may be because of their cultural/religious ties like you have earlier mentioned..Though personally i am against tagging religious figures unnecessary..


----------



## raktaka

mooppan said:


> unfortunately you are 100% correct in this..I have seen the so called guys,who now crying like flag bearers of morality here openly mocking Christian and Islamic religious figures through out this forum..may be because of their cultural/religious ties like you have earlier mentioned..Though personally i am against tagging religious figures unnecessary..



You either mock everybody or don't mock anybody.


----------



## TejasMk3

SC may limit time for bursting fire crackers during Diwali after plea by 3 infants - IBNLive

Supreme court first banned Jallikattu, now this, making a mockery of itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655202828886110208


TejasMk3 said:


> SC may limit time for bursting fire crackers during Diwali after plea by 3 infants - IBNLive
> 
> Supreme court first banned Jallikattu, now this, making a mockery of itself.



plea by 3 infants ? will they accept plea to stop Muslim prayer 5 times a day if i got my niece to send a plea ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mooppan

raktaka said:


> You either mock everybody or don't mock anybody.


Suppose if he was a Christian or a Muslim,or it was rabid evangelist/jihadi instead of rabid kalistani or 2nd messiah or prophet instead of 11 th guru.you were showered with brownie points by the same morality flag bearers...To be honest these guys are the bigots of the highest order..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655202828886110208
> 
> 
> plea by 3 infants ? will they accept plea to stop Muslim prayer 5 times a day if i got my niece to send a plea ?


What if an infant files a complaint calling for a ban on azaan in Masjid citing noise pollution? Will the judiciary oblige?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> What if an infant files a complaint calling for a ban on azaan in Masjid citing noise pollution? Will the judiciary oblige?



Wonder what justice Kurian *JOSEPH *would have to say on that...



mooppan said:


> Suppose if he was a Christian or a Muslim,or it was rabid evangelist/jihadi instead of rabid kalistani or 2nd messiah or prophet instead of 11 th guru.you were showered with brownie points by the same morality flag bearers...To be honest these guys are the bigots of the highest order..



We can't even celebrate our own festivals in our own country, you expect people not to get angry ?



TejasMk3 said:


> SC may limit time for bursting fire crackers during Diwali after plea by 3 infants - IBNLive
> .



@he-man as i said ,useless being majority . Cant even celebrate Diwali properly for 1 day

@Darmashkian word is going around that 5forty3 and some others have been bought to confuse Right wingers..and for some reason i have to agree. Ground reports are entirely different...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Opportunist or rockstar? Owaisi recasting Muslim politics in India | india | Hindustan Times


----------



## Star Wars

Sata bazaar predicting 150+ seats for NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

mooppan said:


> Suppose if he was a Christian or a Muslim,or it was rabid evangelist/jihadi instead of rabid kalistani or 2nd messiah or prophet instead of 11 th guru.you were showered with brownie points by the same morality flag bearers...To be honest these guys are the bigots of the highest order..



LOL...what moral authority do you have to abuse them ? 

Spare me your fake righteousness.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655387144983150592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655387144983150592


BJP claims it's set for big victory, to have more PM rallies - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> BJP claims it's set for big victory, to have more PM rallies - IBNLive



That is going to hurt some Delhi TV jurno's who were boasting of "modi cancelling rallies as he is loosing" .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655328787912105984

thats near where i live .......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> That is going to hurt some Delhi TV jurno's who were boasting of "modi cancelling rallies as he is loosing" .


Delhi media, both print & electronic are desperately trying to mislead voters by presenting conflicting picturs. & discards like Shotgun are being used to spread their propaganda. It's good that BJP is going full throttle in the remaining three phases..& are leaving no stone unturned to get the message across. 

BJP worried after two rounds of voting in Bihar, predicts close contest | india | Hindustan Times

BJP tries to drive a wedge between Nitish and Lalu, uses a 1992 letter to warn non-Yadav OBCs and Dalits - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Delhi media, both print & electronic are desperately trying to mislead voters by presenting conflicting picturs. & discards like Shotgun are being used to spread their propaganda. It's good that BJP is going full throttle in the remaining three phases..& are leaving no stone unturned to get the message across.
> 
> BJP worried after two rounds of voting in Bihar, predicts close contest | india | Hindustan Times
> 
> BJP tries to drive a wedge between Nitish and Lalu, uses a 1992 letter to warn non-Yadav OBCs and Dalits - IBNLive



Stupid Media, Only 14% of Bihar has access to TV, most of them being in Urban area's which is usually mostly pro BJP... This isn't going to help 1 bit, except it may bring in more BJP voters in Urban areas.


----------



## raktaka

Star Wars said:


> That is going to hurt some Delhi TV jurno's who were boasting of "modi cancelling rallies as he is loosing" .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655328787912105984
> 
> thats near where i live .......



"secular" kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Theres talk of a collusion between Bhat and one high profile english channel editor..... even Smriti Irani on Newshour refers to it (watch the video two pages back). 

Anybody has any idea who is he?When asked, Irani sarcastically says that for 10 years this editor turned anchor left no stones unturned to bash Modi and everynight says goodnight to Bhakts with an old Hindi song  .....

My guess is Rajdeep. @Star Wars @magudi @ranjeet @Marxist @Darmashkian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> SC may limit time for bursting fire crackers during Diwali after plea by 3 infants - IBNLive
> 
> Supreme court first banned Jallikattu, now this, making a mockery of itself.



What a load of BS


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Theres talk of a collusion between Bhat and one high profile english channel editor..... even Smriti Irani on Newshour refers to it (watch the video two pages back).
> 
> Anybody has any idea who is he?When asked, Irani sarcastically says that for 10 years this editor turned anchor left no stones unturned to bash Modi and everynight says goodnight to Bhakts with an old Hindi song  .....
> 
> My guess is Rajdeep. @Star Wars @magudi @ranjeet @Marxist @Darmashkian


It was Rajdeep Sardesai she was talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> Theres talk of a collusion between Bhat and one high profile english channel editor..... even Smriti Irani on Newshour refers to it (watch the video two pages back).
> 
> Anybody has any idea who is he?When asked, Irani sarcastically says that for 10 years this editor turned anchor left no stones unturned to bash Modi and everynight says goodnight to Bhakts with an old Hindi song  .....
> 
> My guess is Rajdeep. @Star Wars @magudi @ranjeet @Marxist @Darmashkian



WHo is this Bhat ?


----------



## Tridibans

About Arnab......



> Goswami was born in Guwahati, Assam on 9 October 1973.[8][9][_verification needed_] He comes from a family of eminent jurists. His paternal grandfather, Rajani Kanta Goswami, was a lawyer, a Congress leader and an independence activist.[10] His maternal grandfather, Gauri Sankar Bhattacharya, was a leader of the opposition in Assam for many years.[10] He was a writer and a recipient of the Asam Sahitya Sabha Award. Arnab Goswami's father is Colonel Manoranjan and his mother is Suprabha.[11] Manoranjan has been a Bharatiya Janata Party member and contested the 1998 Lok Sabha Polls as the BJP candidate for the Guwahati Lok Sabha seat in Assam where he was defeated by Bhubaneshwar Kalita.




I think this proves he is a bit biased favouring the BJP at times 



Star Wars said:


> WHo is this Bhat ?






Sanjiv *Bhatt* yaar.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> Sanjiv *Bhatt* yaar.....



Phew....Irani does know how to speak...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> About Arnab......
> I think this proves he is a bit biased favouring the BJP at times
> .


No way... He only tries to balance it with one pro-BJP programme after 5 anti-BJP & anti-govt programmes. But..yes.. better than Bharka Datt & Rajdeep Sardesai though!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Phew....Irani does know how to speak...



One of the few BJP spokespersons I like


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> About Arnab......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this proves he is a bit biased favouring the BJP at times
> 
> .



He is not pro bjp just last week he was literally raping BJP spokies for dadri 



Tridibans said:


> Theres talk of a collusion between Bhat and one high profile english channel editor..... even Smriti Irani on Newshour refers to it (watch the video two pages back).
> 
> Anybody has any idea who is he?When asked, Irani sarcastically says that for 10 years this editor turned anchor left no stones unturned to bash Modi and everynight says goodnight to Bhakts with an old Hindi song  .....
> 
> My guess is Rajdeep. @Star Wars @magudi @ranjeet @Marxist @Darmashkian




Yes its most likely him but i wonder why courts are afraid to name these people or are they bound by some law not to name em ?



Echo_419 said:


> One of the few BJP spokespersons I like



Compare her to likes of Narasimha Rao and Sambit patra or Shaina NCc 



raktaka said:


> "secular" kerala.



RSS also kills back in Kerala , its not all one way as twitter would make you believe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> RSS also kills back in Kerala , its not all one way as twitter would make you believe


like when ?


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> RSS also kills back in Kerala , its not all one way as twitter would make you believe



they kill the killers....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> like when ?




CPI(M) worker’s murder: 4 RSS men arrested - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

raktaka said:


> Law and Order is a state subject you moron.
> 
> Central home ministry are not required to comment on it. Maybe you can ask Arvind Kejriwal to issue a statement  ....... will that suffice ?


Your smileys show that you are too immature to discuss serious issues. Only a blockhead or a RSS follower can chuckle at such serious phenomenons. 
When state fails to control Law & Order, Central Home ministry has the power to demand a report from state like they did in Dadri incident. But in this case they are silent because they are shareholders in power in state.
This is my last reply to you because I am not interested in debating with a dork like you who likes to make fun of tragic incidents.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

raktaka said:


> Why ? Since they don't have a 11th guru, it was a play of words designed to highlight how uncle Keju is now considered a holy Righteous man by the Aaptards.



No mate. The comment about 11th Guru was totally uncalled for. We may have differences of opinions. In some other cases, one of us might even have hurt others' religious feelings. But that doesn't mean we need to resort to the same methods. After all, we are all Indians.

Request you to delete the comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> CPI(M) worker’s murder: 4 RSS men arrested - The Hindu



well i wonder if anyone get arrested for an RSS murder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Echo_419 said:


> One of the few BJP spokespersons I like



BJP seriously lacks bench strength in Spokesperson department. All the good ones are minister now. These Patras, Dwivedis and NCs need to be replaced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> BJP seriously lacks bench strength in Spokesperson department. All the good ones are minister now. These Patras, Dwivedis and NCs need to be replaced.



they should simply boycott it entirly


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> they should simply boycott it entirly



Thats not possible for a political party.


----------



## JanjaWeed

saurav said:


> BJP seriously lacks bench strength in Spokesperson department. All the good ones are minister now. These Patras, Dwivedis and NCs need to be replaced.


They do employ some lame ones. This GVL comes in both English & Hindi channels despite lacking command in both the languages. Shaina NC is never prepared & always lacks knowledge of the topic in hand. They are desperately missing someone like Nirmala Sitaraman.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

JanjaWeed said:


> They do employ some lame ones. This GVL comes in both English & Hindi channels despite lacking command in both the languages. Shaina NC is never prepared & always lacks knowledge of the topic in hand. They are desperately missing someone like Nirmala Sitaraman.



Why not import some good ones..? They should learn something from Congress. All the Jhas and Punawalas in Congress were not even Congress members... Induct some good speakers from good colleges and pay them well. These current spokespersons are pathetic and must be replaced.

Those who can read Hindi, follow this guy..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655429368882200576


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Why not import some good ones..? They should learn something from Congress. All the Jhas and Punawalas in Congress were not even Congress members... Induct some good speakers from good colleges and pay them well. These current spokespersons are pathetic and must be replaced.
> 
> Those who can read Hindi, follow this guy..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655429368882200576



i read his tweets on RJD, looks like even Lalu's sons will not win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

saurav said:


> Why not import some good ones..? They should learn something from Congress. All the Jhas and Punawalas in Congress were not even Congress members... Induct some good speakers from good colleges and pay them well. These current spokespersons are pathetic and must be replaced.


Those two you mentioned, Jha & Poonawala can be quite detrimental to the party they are representing. New breed of Congress spokespersons are quite patronising & condescending. Jha, Poonawala, CR Kesavan, Brijesh Kalappa etc are not quite articulate, but only there to shout over & divert the debate. 
I think Abhishek Manu Singhvi was the best among Congress spokespersons. I always have time for him..there is Sandip Dixit, Ajay Makhan, Manish Tiwari etc who are quite articulate. 
BJP needs some good convent educated, polished & articulate voices.


----------



## saurav

JanjaWeed said:


> Those two you mentioned, Jha & Poonawala can be quite detrimental to the party they are representing. New breed of Congress spokespersons are quite patronising & condescending. Jha, Poonawala, CR Kesavan, Brijesh Kalappa etc are not quite articulate, but only there to shout over & divert the debate.
> I think Abhishek Manu Singhvi was the best among Congress spokespersons. I always have time for him..there is Sandip Dixit, Ajay Makhan, Manish Tiwari etc who are quite articulate.
> BJP needs some good convent educated, polished & articulate voices.



I was talking about how they despite not being a member of Congress were defending Congress. Obviously BJP has to select much better candidates and pay them in cash or, kind. Why let stupid spokesperson turn the party as a joke on Television.



Star Wars said:


> i read his tweets on RJD, looks like even Lalu's sons will not win



Yes... One should subtract the bias from these twitter handles to get real situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Yes... One should subtract the bias from these twitter handles to get real situation.



What do you conclude ? its not the first time i am hearing that


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> What do you conclude ? its not the first time i am hearing that



I think .. 35(+-5 ) for BJP+ and 40 (+-5) for MGB in these two phases. (All 50/50 seats counted as MGB).

Nest two phase : 105 seats : target 70-75 .. In last phase target 10-15...


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> I think .. 35(+-5 ) for BJP+ and 40 (+-5) for MGB in these two phases. (All 50/50 seats counted as MGB).
> 
> Nest two phase : 105 seats : target 70-75 .. In last phase target 10-15...



45 seats is what BJP internal party survey says... I believe they should get minimum of 40 seats, Even with your numbers Victory seems easily possible ...


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> 45 seats is what BJP internal party survey says... I believe they should get minimum of 40 seats, Even with your numbers Victory seems easily possible ...



Yes.. Victory is possible provided BJP sweeps next two phases. Difficult but not impossible.


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Yes.. Victory is possible provided BJP sweeps next two phases. Difficult but not impossible.



RJD is really struggling from what i hear, i really really doubt an MGB win. Friends in BIhar say NDA is clearly ahead after phase 2. Even local news channels are saying that.


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> RJD is really struggling from what i hear, i really really doubt an MGB win. Friends in BIhar say NDA is clearly ahead after phase 2. Even local news channels are saying that.



Thats the issue this time. Everyone is speculating as many of the voters have not opened their mouth even after polls are over. 

Participation of ladies in such huge number is troubling both sides.


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Thats the issue this time. Everyone is speculating as many of the voters have not opened their mouth even after polls are over.
> 
> Participation of ladies in such huge number is troubling both sides.



The only folks speculating are the helicopter psephologist in the MSM and twitter trolls based in Delhi trying to spread confusion, they gave NItishwa 180 seats .....lol. Ground reports in Bihar are very different. Most of the women voters have voted for "vikas" as per my friend. He is a ground worker and i am hearing similar stuff from a lot of other analysts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> The only folks speculating are the helicopter psephologist in the MSM and twitter trolls based in Delhi trying to spread confusion, they gave NItishwa 180 seats .....lol. Ground reports in Bihar are very different. Most of the women voters have voted for "vikas" as per my friend. He is a ground worker and i am hearing similar stuff from a lot of other analysts.



If ladies are indeed voting for NDA as in Vikas, then tis good news.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> RJD is really struggling from what i hear, i really really doubt an MGB win. Friends in BIhar say NDA is clearly ahead after phase 2. Even local news channels are saying that.


After Delhi debacle every BJP sympathiser is cautious & playing it safe..hence this conservative estimation. Even exit polls will call it close due to the same reason. Believe me...ground realities doesn't cater for a MGB win. It's going to be a overwhelming majority for NDA..& reality will prevail on the result day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> If ladies are indeed voting for NDA as in Vikas, then tis good news.



yea, siding with lalu has really damaged Nitish and BJP has been taking advantage of the lynching of mother and son. Women especially are extremely scared of Lalu...



JanjaWeed said:


> After Delhi debacle every BJP sympathiser is cautious & playing it safe..hence this conservative estimation. Even exit polls will call it close due to the same reason. Believe me...ground realities doesn't cater for a MGB win. It's going to be a overwhelming majority for NDA..& reality will prevail on the result day.



yea nobody expected congies to vote for AAP. but Delhi is an exception which cannot be replicated anywhere else Primarily because of the size of Delhi state and intelligence of Delhi voter 

Infact if Nitish had decided to go alone, i would be nervous, JDU voters are refusing to vote for Lalu.... if NItish had contested from 150-160 odd seats. Then NDA would have been in trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

I sincerely hope BJP wins BIHAR. This will silent everyone in Parliament, MEDIA everyone. Nitishwa's dream of becoming a PM with CONg support will also crash. Lallu will be gone forever along with his kids. It will also show opposition its place in Parliament and help smooth activities in Parliament. Only thing i am baffled with is....Lallu is convicted with bail on health reasons.... then why is he allowed to go on election prachar and rallies? Don't the courts have any restrictions/limitations? It is a clear mockery of democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> I sincerely hope BJP wins BIHAR. This will silent everyone in Parliament, MEDIA everyone. Nitishwa's dream of becoming a PM with CONg support will also crash. Lallu will be gone forever along with his kids. It will also show opposition its place in Parliament and help smooth activities in Parliament. Only thing i am baffled with is....*Lallu is convicted with bail on health reasons.... then why is he allowed to go on election prachar and rallies? Don't the courts have any restrictions/limitations? It is a clear mockery of democracy*.


That's what I was wondering. A convicted criminal who is guilty until proven innocent, is holding public meetings & rallies, also have numerous complaints filed against him with different authorities including election commission..isn't that the violation of his bail terms? Shouldn't anyone be approaching the court to cancel his bail? Why media silent on this issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

*The battle for Bihar*





RISING on the south bank of the Ganges, Patna is a mix of new and old: glass-faced IT training-centres and bamboo-canopied rickshaws. Right now the capital of Bihar is thrumming with an electoral battle for control of India’s third-most-populous state. Enormous images of India’s prime minister, Narendra Modi, glare from saffron-coloured billboards over the grimy streets. Nearby the titans of the local rough-and-tumble politics answer him with slogans printed across billboards of yellow, green and red—fists raised in defiance.

The election for the state assembly kicked off on October 12th. It will continue in five phases over the next month, with the final result tallied on November 8th. Above all, it is a test for Mr Modi (some of whose supporters in Bihar are pictured above). For all his prestige in Delhi, the capital, his Hindu-nationalist Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and its friends control only two-fifths of India’s states, where power often lies. He has set his heart on dominating them. If Mr Modi can make it in Bihar to the east with its more than 100m people, or nearly 8% of the population—he can make it anywhere.

When Mr Modi swept to office in May 2014 he redefined national politics, taking an unprecedented 282 seats of 543 for the BJP. He ran a presidential-style campaign, aroused voters’ hopes with a story of economic development and fulfilment of personal dreams, and scored majorities in every region of the country. Yet opposition in the upper house, whose composition is largely determined by the balance in states, has checked his promised reforms, notably a land-acquisition bill and a national goods-and-services tax. In February the BJP suffered a startling defeat to an upstart party in the assembly elections for the territory of Delhi. Of four states due to vote in 2016, none can be expected to elect a BJP-led government. So Bihar matters. If Mr Modi’s wave ebbs here, he and his fearsome political strategist, Amit Shah, will face a hard reckoning.

The BJP has stiff opposition in Bihar. The most prominent opponent is Nitish Kumar, the incumbent chief minister, who came to office in 2005 with the BJP backing his Janata Dal (United) party. Their coalition was fruitful and Mr Kumar was re-elected comfortably in 2010. Mr Kumar broke the alliance in 2013, saying Mr Modi was responsible for an anti-Muslim pogrom in Gujarat 11 years earlier when he was chief minister there. Yet both men ran their states in similar fashion, stressing development. Long a byword for poverty, Bihar’s double-digit growth rate has routinely surpassed that of wealthier Gujarat.

But the wild card in Bihar’s polls is a former enemy-turned-ally of Mr Kumar, “Lalu” Prasad Yadav. Wildly charismatic, Lalu was among the first chief ministers to make a virtue of coming from one of the “other backward classes”, as defined by the government, which are guaranteed quotas in higher education and public service. He promoted the interests of his Yadav caste, who are traditionally cow-herders. He held office for 15 lawless years, sometimes by proxy while under criminal investigation for corruption. The period was derided as the “jungle raj”. While the rest of India flowered, Bihar withered. Lalu’s misrule laid the groundwork for Mr Kumar’s technocratic turnaround. The two have now joined forces. With a rump from the Congress party, they form Bihar’s “grand alliance”.

Mr Kumar and Mr Modi both hope to win voters with promises of betterment through economic growth. But their choice of coalition partners is also driven by low-minded calculations of caste and religion. As in other states, the BJP’s natural supporters are upper castes. But the party’s coalition, the National Democratic Alliance (NDA), also includes groups representing the most disadvantaged Hindus, the Dalits or those formerly considered “untouchable” (see chart).





Mr Kumar’s grand alliance appeals more to the middle of the caste hierarchy, including most of the “other backward classes”, who are probably the majority of the population. Most Muslims, who are 17% of Bihar’s population, see the BJP as a party of Hindu chauvinists. They generally plump too for the grand alliance.

Electoral wrestling can turn ugly. Lalu has managed to keep his fellow Yadavs aligned with the Muslims in his Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD) party, giving him a powerful store of votes. The NDA needs to lure swing-voting Hindus away from the grand alliance. They have arguments on their side: look how well all the BJP-led states have fared, and consider how Lalu would make any coalition unstable. But the fact is that a cruder tactic—driving a wedge between Hindus and Muslims—could also help the BJP, as it did in parliamentary elections in next-door Uttar Pradesh (UP), India’s most populous state, in 2014.

A gruesome reminder of communal tensions was the lynching on September 28th of a Muslim man in UP. He was accused by a Hindu mob of having slaughtered a calf (cattle are sacred to Hindus) and eaten its meat. Some BJP politicians jumped to make inflammatory remarks in sympathy with the killers, and a nationwide row ensued, with further violence.

The lynching—and the reaction to it—generated national alarm. Yet the prime minister stayed silent for eight days. When Mr Modi finally spoke, it was to offer a vague homily and later to call it a “sad” incident. With his eye on Bihar, some say, he wants to encourage cattle-revering Yadavs to see themselves as Hindu first and foremost. In protest at the Modi government’s apparent insouciance, dozens of Indian writers have returned their national awards. The Bihar election is coming to matter as much to India as a whole as to the state itself.

http://www.economist.com/news/asia/...ans-reach-every-available-weapon-battle-bihar

Nothing new...but is western viewpoint by Economist.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Checkout @VDPAssociates on twitter. They are a Polling agency.


----------



## raktaka

kadamba-warrior said:


> No mate. The comment about 11th Guru was totally uncalled for. We may have differences of opinions. In some other cases, one of us might even have hurt others' religious feelings. But that doesn't mean we need to resort to the same methods. After all, we are all Indians.
> 
> Request you to delete the comment.



WTF !!! it was not even my comment  

You were so involved with your own sense of righteousness that you have not even bothered to check who said what  ...... take a rain check dude. 


Rather than seek to control what people say, it is better that you seek to control your own mind. That way you can EARN respect rather than Demand it. 

Being Indian has nothing to do with it. Same holds true for a pakistani or an Somalian.



magudi said:


> RSS also kills back in Kerala , its not all one way as twitter would make you believe



I AM a mallu you know, ........ and thank god the RSS strikes back. With the govt. apparatus in the control of Congress and CPI, the RSS has no choice but to take steps to defend themselves. I do not grudge them their revenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

raktaka said:


> WTF !!! it was not even my comment
> 
> You were so involved with your own sense of righteousness that you have not even bothered to check who said what  ...... take a rain check dude.
> 
> 
> Rather than seek to control what people say, it is better that you seek to control your own mind. That way you can EARN respect rather than Demand it.
> 
> Being Indian has nothing to do with it. Same holds true for a pakistani or an Somalian.



Sorry mate, I was on mobile.

Well, I am not here either to preach or to demand respect, mate. Although an atheist myself, I saw an insensitive comment about a religious head, who for all practical purposes, preached respecting other religions and tried to bring religious harmony. I had to comment to stop the nonsense.

Good day!


----------



## raktaka

kadamba-warrior said:


> Sorry mate, I was on mobile.
> 
> Well, I am not here either to preach or to demand respect, mate. Although an atheist myself, I saw an insensitive comment about a religious head, who for all practical purposes, preached respecting other religions and tried to bring religious harmony. I had to comment to stop the nonsense.
> 
> Good day!



The more we treat ANY community as "special" the more we damage our social fabric. 

Let religious harmony exist while learning how to take on on the chin. Not by demonstrating hyper sensitivity to insults. In fact that is the ONLY way it can exist.



Juggernautjatt said:


> Your smileys show that you are too immature to discuss serious issues. Only a blockhead or a RSS follower can chuckle at such serious phenomenons.
> When state fails to control Law & Order, Central Home ministry has the power to demand a report from state like they did in Dadri incident. But in this case they are silent because they are shareholders in power in state.
> This is my last reply to you because I am not interested in debating with a dork like you who likes to make fun of tragic incidents.



My smileys show I refuse to take you seriously. 

I am fairly certain that the center is concerned about rise of pak sponsored Khalistani (Sikh supremacist) sentiments that is trying to emerge. That along with the drug problem will again drag back punjab. 

But you have no one to blame but yourself with your love for pakistan and West.


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Theres talk of a collusion between Bhat and one high profile english channel editor..... even Smriti Irani on Newshour refers to it (watch the video two pages back).
> 
> Anybody has any idea who is he?When asked, Irani sarcastically says that for 10 years this editor turned anchor left no stones unturned to bash Modi and everynight says goodnight to Bhakts with an old Hindi song  .....
> 
> My guess is Rajdeep. @Star Wars @magudi @ranjeet @Marxist @Darmashkian


Yes she clearly said a High profile editor who doesn't forget to wish Goodnight to Bhakts by sharing a song every night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Wonder what justice Kurian *JOSEPH *would have to say on that...
> 
> 
> 
> We can't even celebrate our own festivals in our own country, you expect people not to get angry ?
> 
> 
> 
> @he-man as i said ,useless being majority . Cant even celebrate Diwali properly for 1 day
> 
> @Darmashkian word is going around that 5forty3 and some others have been bought to confuse Right wingers..and for some reason i have to agree. Ground reports are entirely different...


SOrry I HAVE to disagree,

5forty3 works for Swarajyamag- the ONLY centre-right New outlet in India today, he earlier worked for CRI(Centre Right India)- which was also a centre-right outlet which couldn't take off.

He is actively involved in trying to build a sensible & strong RW ecosystem in India along with many others in the Swarajymag & other RW intellectuals!
He is a big time supporter of the BJP & the RSS & as long as he enjoys the confidence of prassana vishwanathan(who has the blessings of many Hindu gurus & BJP netas) -the CEO of swarajyamag, he enjoys my confidence till then.

He has always pointed out the lack of effort by the BJP to strengthen it's own ecosystem or journalists loyal to it.He has always fought for it! He has always fought to change the narrative in India from the LW to the RW & will always do so.

& I remember his predictions on Delhi, he very reluctantly gave the advantage to AAP & EVERYBODY, I Repeat almost everyone attacked him!! & they cited their own predictions on how he was foolish & how BJP would win- whether it be sachin reddy, suryash bharadwaj,ratnakar sadasyula,ashwin(virat_hindu), India_progress & even chinmaykrvd

& please don't remind me of sachin reddy's assurance that only BJP & BJP would win. That humiliated him later






& we all know what happened at the end of the day -_-

Don't forget the others are doing psephology as a hobby or are either amateurs, this one is a professional. He has got vote shares/difference in voteshares & the trends right most of the time in the past.[especially the trends].

Compare his rates of success to that of the usual pollsters.

Now even if he is wrong regarding this pollster's nightmare which Bihar is,he has got some of the trends correct. Don't forget many of the voters are still undecided or are not revealing their choice in public which is also leading to inaccurate results

& if he was really being paid to confuse us, would he have continued to stay in Bihar till the final phase to do so instead of backing out by Phase-2 due to lack of funds
& lastly i know some of the "some others" you are talking about, they too are die-hard supporters of the BJP. I doubt they would ever accept money to betray them or the cause.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655255446593273857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655256951303966724

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655260111548514304---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now to all those gyanis out there on twitter doubting 5forty3 & who may or may not read this post on this forum, 
If a person endorses something u disagree with. That does not mean he is being " paid" . Sometime he could be something which is called "wrong" . 

& lastly what were their predictions for Delhi??



JanjaWeed said:


> Bihar elections: Asaduddin Owaisi's AIMIM to contest only in six assembly seats - The Economic Times
> 
> WTF? Bari Bari batein vadapau khate!
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Tridibans @Darmashkian @Roybot me disappointed!


The mullahs & maulanas & other big leaders must have convinced him to back down. BJP should have send more money to him+inciting statements in seemanchal




raktaka said:


> Some food for thought ,
> 
> *Unskilled worker Ajeet: no interest in politics, but will vote Nitish *
> 
> Elections are not just about politicians. They're about people and issues. And what will really drive their vote.
> 
> Catch is, therefore, starting a 'People of Bihar' series, which will daily capture what different impact groups across the state are feeling. This is true insight on the Bihar election: up-close and hyper-personal.
> 
> Poverty-stricken families in Bihar are often compelled to put their children to work at a young age. Ajeet Kumar Patel, 20, hails from one such family.
> 
> The Patels hail from the Lalganj area in the Vaishali district. The nearest big city is Hajipur, 20 kilometres away, while the state capital Patna is a further 20 kilometres away, across the Ganga.
> 
> Education was never a priority for the family - Ajeet has only studied still Class VII. His father is a mason in Kolkata, while his elder brother is a daily wage labourer in Mumbai. His mother is also a labourer, in Lalganj itself.
> 
> In the struggle to make ends meet, Ajeet has no time for politics. In fact, he represents thousands of voters who just do not have the time to keep track of all the information about elections, political parties and leaders.
> 
> Having left his previous job, his primary concern is to find a new one soon, in order to get back to earning approximately Rs 9,000 per month.
> 
> In the interim, he is back in Lalganj and plans to stay there over the Diwali-Chhath holidays period. And that's why he'll get a chance to vote in an assembly election for the first time.
> 
> Here's more from our conversation with him.
> 
> *Have you decided who you'll vote for?*
> 
> I'll vote for Nitish Kumar.
> 
> *Why?*
> 
> He has done some good work. Earlier, our village had no electricity. Now, it has power supply just like Delhi or Mumbai. He has improved roads. Money is distributed in schools for uniforms.
> 
> *Do you know which other major leaders are in the fray?*
> 
> Munna Shukla (MLA from Lalganj), Ram Vilas Paswan, and Nitish Kumar. I don't know who else is there.
> 
> *Are there areas where Nitish has failed?*
> 
> He must have... I do not have that much knowledge. I live outside the state for the most part. It is only a matter of coincidence that I will be voting this time.
> 
> "Nitish's good work is being discussed in Bihar as well as in Surat where I work," says Ajeet Patel
> 
> *But you said know about Nitish's good work...*
> 
> Yes, because people discuss it here as well as in Surat. I don't have much interest in politics.
> 
> *You said you are going to vote for Nitish. Do you know which party he belongs to?*
> 
> Yes, he is from the party with the arrow symbol.
> 
> *Have you ever heard of Narendra Modi?*
> 
> Yes, he is the Prime Minister. He belongs to the party with the lotus symbol.
> 
> *Do you have any idea how he is working?*
> 
> As I said, I do not watch the news. If any of my friends puts on the news in Surat, I start feeling sleepy.
> 
> All I know is that he makes a lot of foreign trips. If that's the case, he must be doing something.
> 
> *Why do you have no interest in politics?*
> 
> Politics is not going to give me dal-roti. Such things suit you only when your stomach is full. Therefore, I choose to retain knowledge about only those who can give me money.


Interesting , can you give me the link to this article?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Those two you mentioned, Jha & Poonawala can be quite detrimental to the party they are representing. New breed of Congress spokespersons are quite patronising & condescending. Jha, Poonawala, CR Kesavan, Brijesh Kalappa etc are not quite articulate, but only there to shout over & divert the debate.
> I think Abhishek Manu Singhvi was the best among Congress spokespersons. I always have time for him..there is Sandip Dixit, Ajay Makhan, Manish Tiwari etc who are quite articulate.
> BJP needs some good convent educated, polished & articulate voices.


Sanju Verma is good, not afraid to get personal and dirty. She is a big of loud mouth but still thousand times better than sissies like Shaina NC and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> yea, siding with lalu has really damaged Nitish and BJP has been taking advantage of the lynching of mother and son. Women especially are extremely scared of Lalu...
> 
> 
> 
> yea nobody expected congies to vote for AAP. but Delhi is an exception which cannot be replicated anywhere else Primarily because of the size of Delhi state and intelligence of Delhi voter
> 
> Infact if Nitish had decided to go alone, i would be nervous, JDU voters are refusing to vote for Lalu.... if NItish had contested from 150-160 odd seats. Then NDA would have been in trouble.



Nothing do with the intelligence of the Delhi voter


----------



## raktaka

Darmashkian said:


> Interesting , can you give me the link to this article?



I am unable to post links yet ...... but hope this helps. 

catchnews com/politics-news/unskilled-worker-ajeet-no-interest-in-politics-but-will-vote-nitish-1445009913

Return of the Feudal Jedi master, ........... @Juggernautjatt assure you RSS is not to blame. 






* Worker hung upside down and thrashed to death in Punjab factory *


A shocking video of a factory worker being thrashed barbarously has surfaced. According to media reports, Ram Singh, a migrant labourer, died after he was tied upside down and beaten up mercilessly in a factory in Punjab.

The 34-minute video also shows a man mocking Singh and hurling abuses at him in Punjabi while he is hung upside from a pulley and thrashed with an iron rod in the factory where he worked.

The surprising fact is that the incident was recorded on camera but no one attempted to rescue Singh.

Meanwhile, the main accused in the case has been identified as Jaspreet Singh.

Raji said that some people came to their house in Khankot village in an car and forcibly took Singh away after which he was beaten in the factory and thrown on the road.

According to media reports, the SHO of Mohkampur police station Narinder Kaur said that they had booked a case under section 302, 365 and 34 IPC against Jaspreet Singh and two unidentified persons.

All the accused are reportedly absconding.


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> SOrry I HAVE to disagree,
> 
> 5forty3 works for Swarajyamag- the ONLY centre-right New outlet in India today, he earlier worked for CRI(Centre Right India)- which was also a centre-right outlet which couldn't take off.
> 
> He is actively involved in trying to build a sensible & strong RW ecosystem in India along with many others in the Swarajymag & other RW intellectuals!
> He is a big time supporter of the BJP & the RSS & as long as he enjoys the confidence of prassana vishwanathan(who has the blessings of many Hindu gurus & BJP netas) -the CEO of swarajyamag, he enjoys my confidence till then.
> 
> He has always pointed out the lack of effort by the BJP to strengthen it's own ecosystem or journalists loyal to it.He has always fought for it! He has always fought to change the narrative in India from the LW to the RW & will always do so.
> 
> & I remember his predictions on Delhi, he very reluctantly gave the advantage to AAP & EVERYBODY, I Repeat almost everyone attacked him!! & they cited their own predictions on how he was foolish & how BJP would win- whether it be sachin reddy, suryash bharadwaj,ratnakar sadasyula,ashwin(virat_hindu), India_progress & even chinmaykrvd
> 
> & please don't remind me of sachin reddy's assurance that only BJP & BJP would win. That humiliated him later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & we all know what happened at the end of the day -_-
> 
> Don't forget the others are doing psephology as a hobby or are either amateurs, this one is a professional. He has got vote shares/difference in voteshares & the trends right most of the time in the past.[especially the trends].
> 
> Compare his rates of success to that of the usual pollsters.
> 
> Now even if he is wrong regarding this pollster's nightmare which Bihar is,he has got some of the trends correct. Don't forget many of the voters are still undecided or are not revealing their choice in public which is also leading to inaccurate results
> 
> & if he was really being paid to confuse us, would he have continued to stay in Bihar till the final phase to do so instead of backing out by Phase-2 due to lack of funds
> & lastly i know some of the "some others" you are talking about, they too are die-hard supporters of the BJP. I doubt they would ever accept money to betray them or the cause.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655255446593273857
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655256951303966724
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655260111548514304---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now to all those gyanis out there on twitter doubting 5forty3 & who may or may not read this post on this forum,
> If a person endorses something u disagree with. That does not mean he is being " paid" . Sometime he could be something which is called "wrong" .
> 
> & lastly what were their predictions for Delhi??
> 
> 
> The mullahs & maulanas & other big leaders must have convinced him to back down. BJP should have send more money to him+inciting statements in seemanchal
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , can you give me the link to this article?




Swarajyamag is a must for every RWinger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

With all the organizational strengths of BJP/RSS, country wide presence, reach across caste lines.... what they lack is a credible and effective media-newsprint nexus to rival that of JNU-pseudo liberal-Congressi/left narratives.

Just open NDTV and Zee news now and you will realize my point. When SC dismissed Sanjeev Bhatts case of Gujarat 2002, NDTV did not even publish that in its homepage (only mentioned somewhere hidden deep beneath). Even today, almost 1/3rd news are negatives of BJP/ government. A non news like some grad. who refused degree from Smriti irani is a headline for NDTV.

These presstitues can go to any lengths to defame the nation only to score a few brownie points.
Now go to Zee news (100 times better than the biased English media). Its a big big contradiction to the nonsensical biasness shown by the likes of NDTV/ India today, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IN-2030

see how these people shamelessly copy and turn into anti bjp post...i want proof of this hamshakal joke posted before 5 oct to expose him...i had seen somewhere these post but unable to find them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> SOrry I HAVE to disagree,
> 
> 5forty3 works for Swarajyamag- the ONLY centre-right New outlet in India today, he earlier worked for CRI(Centre Right India)- which was also a centre-right outlet which couldn't take off.
> 
> He is actively involved in trying to build a sensible & strong RW ecosystem in India along with many others in the Swarajymag & other RW intellectuals!
> He is a big time supporter of the BJP & the RSS & as long as he enjoys the confidence of prassana vishwanathan(who has the blessings of many Hindu gurus & BJP netas) -the CEO of swarajyamag, he enjoys my confidence till then.
> 
> He has always pointed out the lack of effort by the BJP to strengthen it's own ecosystem or journalists loyal to it.He has always fought for it! He has always fought to change the narrative in India from the LW to the RW & will always do so.
> 
> & I remember his predictions on Delhi, he very reluctantly gave the advantage to AAP & EVERYBODY, I Repeat almost everyone attacked him!! & they cited their own predictions on how he was foolish & how BJP would win- whether it be sachin reddy, suryash bharadwaj,ratnakar sadasyula,ashwin(virat_hindu), India_progress & even chinmaykrvd
> 
> & please don't remind me of sachin reddy's assurance that only BJP & BJP would win. That humiliated him later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & we all know what happened at the end of the day -_-
> 
> Don't forget the others are doing psephology as a hobby or are either amateurs, this one is a professional. He has got vote shares/difference in voteshares & the trends right most of the time in the past.[especially the trends].
> 
> Compare his rates of success to that of the usual pollsters.
> 
> Now even if he is wrong regarding this pollster's nightmare which Bihar is,he has got some of the trends correct. Don't forget many of the voters are still undecided or are not revealing their choice in public which is also leading to inaccurate results
> 
> & if he was really being paid to confuse us, would he have continued to stay in Bihar till the final phase to do so instead of backing out by Phase-2 due to lack of funds
> & lastly i know some of the "some others" you are talking about, they too are die-hard supporters of the BJP. I doubt they would ever accept money to betray them or the cause.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655255446593273857
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655256951303966724
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655260111548514304---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now to all those gyanis out there on twitter doubting 5forty3 & who may or may not read this post on this forum,
> If a person endorses something u disagree with. That does not mean he is being " paid" . Sometime he could be something which is called "wrong" .
> 
> & lastly what were their predictions for Delhi??
> 
> 
> The mullahs & maulanas & other big leaders must have convinced him to back down. BJP should have send more money to him+inciting statements in seemanchal
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , can you give me the link to this article?



No I don't agree, he got a lot of things wrong i don;t know weather he is a professional or not but i have really started doubting him. IN Delhi elections he was constantly saying how RSS was fully on the field and BJP was ahead. Even his numbers have been vastly different. Most of the other "amateur psephologist" as you say got things closer to the real thing, Delhi being an exception. Even Satta bazar got the trends right as they have been rooting for AAP by the end of the election Campaign..

I have noticed him and his gang for some time, his numbers , his ground reports everything this time is wrong. I can confidently say that because i have friends in BIhar who are on the ground.Sorry, you can't just dismiss other for being Die hard BJP supporters. Even iconoplast guy has got his numbers far far more accurate then 5forty3. Either the people that work for him on the ground are feeding him wrong information or he is lying.

As i said, from what it seem , the other amatuer polsters seems to have far better success rates than him. His difference in numbers are just huge. Its easy to back away now, next election is on 28th..i am half sure his "business" will come back from the grave all of a sudden. Its just far to conviniant/suspiscious that he quits all of a sudden especially when his website and his twitter profile has been getting increasingly famous.

Its nothing to do with his predictions, it has everything to do with his predictions don't seem to match anything on the ground and his decision to quit at this time is awkward

*Wait till November 8 and see the number of seats BJP wins and see the seats BJP wins in the first and second phase. IF they win far more than 5forty3 predicts you will have to accept he is no professional if BJP looses election i will accept i was wrong..*



Echo_419 said:


> Nothing do with the intelligence of the Delhi voter



oye...u are an exception

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

saurav said:


> If ladies are indeed voting for NDA as in Vikas, then tis good news.



Now it all depends on whether they miss their husbands working outside Bihar or not . 

Nice read , exposing the selective manufactured new attack by Congress lackeys.

Literary politics? Writers weren’t disturbed by past riots because Modi wasn’t PM | The Indian Express

If there is one thing that the writers’ revolt has proved it is that freedom of expression in India has never been more robust. Once Nehru’s niece set the revolt in motion, forgotten old fossils came forward to return awards nobody knew they had and every one of them got their fifteen minutes of fame. They made newspaper headlines and appeared on prime time chat shows, no matter how stupid and unthinking their assertions. Some very stupid things were said. Writers who would have been adults during the Emergency said that the atmosphere of ‘intolerance’ today was worse than it was then. Really? How many of them have been jailed for saying this?

How easily they have forgotten that there was total press censorship then and that journalists defying it went to jail. How easily they have forgotten that writers and poets shared prison cells with political leaders who opposed Mrs. Gandhi. How easily they have forgotten the communal tensions that spread because Mrs. Gandhi’s son took charge of a family planning programme that forcibly sterilized men, young and old, and that Muslim men were specially targeted. How easily they have forgotten that medieval Muslim quarters like Turkman Gate in old Delhi were turned to rubble by bulldozers, and that this caused communal violence because of rumours that senior municipal officials said they would not allow ‘another Pakistan’ to exist.

The most absurd reason given by writers for their revolt is the murder of Mohammed Akhlaq in Dadri. On my desk as I write this is a list of massacres in India, that is easily available on the Internet so I am not going to give you the number of people (mostly Muslim) killed, but here is a chronological shortlist of places. Turkman Gate, Marichjhapi, Moradabad, Mandai, Nellie, Delhi, Malliana, Hashimpura, Bhagalpur, Gawakadal, Bombay, Bijbehara, Sopore, Godhra, Naroda Patiya. These communal events occurred in ‘secular’ times. Most writers who have joined this revolt were old enough to know what was happening. Why did none of them think of returning their awards?

Let me answer my own question. They were not disturbed by these past massacres and riots because Narendra Modi was not prime minister. Simple. They did participate though in spreading the untruth that the violence in Gujarat in 2002 was the worst since 1947. In Gujarat itself, there have been worse riots and the massacres of Sikhs in Delhi in 1984 were much, much worse. Nayantara Sahgal accepted her award from the Sahitya Akademi two years later and did not return it in 1987, when policemen in Uttar Pradesh gunned down more than seventy Muslims in a closed truck. Nor did she think of returning it two years later when more than a thousand Muslims were killed in Bhagalpur.

The truth is that most public intellectuals detest the idea of Modi becoming prime minister. They predicted the end of India in open letters in English newspapers at the first sign that he was going to win the 2014 general election. The truth also is that many are very disappointed that rivers of blood have not flowed in the past year despite serious attempts by ‘secular’ journalists to turn every stone thrown to a church window into a major communal incident. Every minor clash between Hindus and Muslims over the usual trivial reasons has also been magnified, but despite this India has remained remarkably peaceful in Modi’s first year as prime minister.

It is true that he has not taken firm action against ministers who have made dangerously inflammatory statements, and he has not tried to persuade his comrades in the RSS to end their silly and reckless reconversion programme. After Mohammad Akhlaq’s horrible murder, he took too long to say too little and if he is as sickened by it as this columnist is, let him now ensure that Sangeet Som is thrown out of the BJP. Every account of what happened in Bisara on that shameful night has him at centre stage.

Having listened to some of his hate speeches, I am astounded that this hatemonger is not already in jail.

Law enforcement is something that state governments are responsible for, so if writers were so horrified by the murder of M M Kalburgi, why have they not taken their protest to the Congress chief minister of Karnataka? Kalburgi was killed on August 30, so why did they wait till October to raise their voices?

Their revolt may have gained them more publicity than they had in their literary careers, but the irony is that they have ended up making the Prime Minister look like the victim of an unwarranted and irrational attack.

They have also ended up besmirching their own credibility, except in the eyes of foreign correspondents in Delhi and Indian writers who live in New York like Salman Rushdie and Amitav Ghosh.

(Twitter: @ tavleen_singh)



Guynextdoor2 said:


> You have NO idea how disgusting the rail programs are.




In this age of E-auctions , I guess it only matter of time when we can have a more transparent system and with no rott set in. Yep I agree still it would require a strict supervision of a regulatory authority with unquestioned authority.Institutions like CAG,CBI can supplement that authority from time to time. 

Just see the scale getting larger and I think it's still the tip of iceberg .

Rail Neer contractor made Rs 500cr in 10 years - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

mooppan said:


> naaku hyd nundi mithrulu evaru leru,kani hyd daggara vunna bidar,gulbarga(karnataka) nundi chalaa telegu mithrulu vunnaaru,nenu pani chesthuna company lo kuda vunnaru.,future gurinchi theliyaadhu,kani ippudu hyd velladanaki naaku plans ledu..


Bidar ,gulbargo lo kuda telugu mandi untara!!

Naku telusu chala telugu mandi kolar, bellary,chikaballapur,Bengaluru lo vuntaru .Kani uttar karnataka lo kuda telugu mandi duruktaru, adi naku telidu.

If you are coming to hyd. in the future, naku tag cheskondi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Darmashkian said:


> Bidar ,gulbargo lo kuda telugu mandi untara!!



You can add Raichur also to it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Either NDA will get 160+ or MBG will get 160+ the latter is questionable.


----------



## Darmashkian

Tridibans said:


> With all the organizational strengths of BJP/RSS, country wide presence, reach across caste lines.... what they lack is a credible and effective media-newsprint nexus to rival that of JNU-pseudo liberal-Congressi/left narratives.
> 
> Just open NDTV and Zee news now and you will realize my point. When SC dismissed Sanjeev Bhatts case in Gujarat 2002, NDTV did not even publish that in its homepage (only mentioned somewhere hidden deep beneath). Even today, almost 1/3rd news are negatives of BJP/ government. A non news like some grad. who refused degree from Smriti irani is a headline for NDTV.
> 
> These presstitues can go to any lengths to defame the nation only to score a few brownie point.
> Now go to Zee news (100 times better than the biased English media). Its a big big contradiction to the nonsensical biasness shown by the likes of NDTV/ India today, etc.


We need an effective ecosystem to challenge the enemy & take them head on! Merely outraging on FB & twitter can't go on forever!

Swarajyamag ,RSS,VHP,Hindu gurus aligned to the BJP(Sri Sri Ravi Shankar, Baba Ramdev),5forty3 are all working/should work towards it!

Only then can the we expect some sort of retaliation!

The pro-Hindutva,pro-RW ecosystem steps being carried out by the BJP govt. is only a small beginning. We have 60 years of muck ,"secularism" & incompetence to deal with before making our own! Already this muck is revolting & doing it's best to discredit this govt.

FOr a final victory & total defeat of the enemy, we have to stay in power for atleast 20 years

We have to stick together as a group,we all may suspect each other & have our differences. But at the end of the day we have to fight together as one before the enemy & stick & endorse those on our side! Otherwise we will fail like our ancestors!

For starters, we should stop doubting & attacking those on our side just because they could be wrong.



nair said:


> You can add Raichur also to it


So you too know telugu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Shatrugan Sinha again sprouting BS, now i am almost certain that MBG is in panic mode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Shatrugan Sinha again sprouting BS, now i am almost certain that MBG is in panic mode




His arse hole it itching to get d!cked but I am afraid it won't materialise before 3'rd of November.


----------



## Star Wars

@saurav i hear the person who defeated Rabri Devi in 2014 is in BJP and opposing(not as MLA) Lalu's son if so reports of Tejesvi loosing could be accurate

Tejesvi accusing nitish of murder


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655642530487234560


----------



## Star Wars

Manji saying if offered CM post he will accept it. Seems he has done very well and mahadalits have favoured Manji.


----------



## Darmashkian

@NIA @bhagat @Mr.Nair @levina @anant_s @Abingdonboy @Chanakya's_Chant

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Echo_419

Tridibans said:


> With all the organizational strengths of BJP/RSS, country wide presence, reach across caste lines.... what they lack is a credible and effective media-newsprint nexus to rival that of JNU-pseudo liberal-Congressi/left narratives.
> 
> Just open NDTV and Zee news now and you will realize my point. When SC dismissed Sanjeev Bhatts case in Gujarat 2002, NDTV did not even publish that in its homepage (only mentioned somewhere hidden deep beneath). Even today, almost 1/3rd news are negatives of BJP/ government. A non news like some grad. who refused degree from Smriti irani is a headline for NDTV.
> 
> These presstitues can go to any lengths to defame the nation only to score a few brownie point.
> Now go to Zee news (100 times better than the biased English media). Its a big big contradiction to the nonsensical biasness shown by the likes of NDTV/ India today, etc.



Can't agree with you more more RWinger channels is the need of the hour & BJP should aggressively work on this front.Swarjyamag is a good start though



Star Wars said:


> oye...u are an exception



Damm right



Star Wars said:


> Manji saying if offered CM post he will accept it. Seems he has done very well and mahadalits have favoured Manji.



No way in hell we will trust him with the future of 100 million people


----------



## Levina

Darmashkian said:


> @NIA @bhagat @Mr.Nair @levina @anant_s @Abingdonboy @Chanakya's_Chant


I like this man, almost everyone I know admires him for being farsighted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> No way in hell we will trust him with the future of 100 million people



Either way he has done very well, he is probably saying he will want a plump post after elections...



Echo_419 said:


> Damm right



along with other 33% who voted for BJP 


CPI came to my doorstep for an internal party survey, i said ill vote for them 
BJP came to my doorstep later for internal party survey i said ill vote for them 
Congies came o my doorstep for a survey , i said ill vote for them 

Psephologist's worst nightmare ... 



Darmashkian said:


> @NIA @bhagat @Mr.Nair @levina @anant_s @Abingdonboy @Chanakya's_Chant



heard the moron from Telengana denied the invitation...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649983470689587200
FC groups voice support for BJP-SNDP alliance - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Rahul’s Cong takeover certain by March 2016: Jairam Ramesh | india | Hindustan Times


Everyone above 60 is out, 6 more months then congress mukt bharat is certain 









@saurav @Darmashkian Found this on twitter timeline of Apoorva Kumar (@ApoorvaKumar4) | Twitter

He claims its date from MBG, NDA and local jurno...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Women in Congress perform sexual favours to get party ticket: Cherian Philip | The Indian Express

@ranjeet @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Marxist @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Women in Congress perform sexual favours to get party ticket: Cherian Philip | The Indian Express
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Echo_419




that news coming form Indian Express ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> that news coming form Indian Express ?



Hmm yea

Does local media report such things as well ?


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Hmm yea
> 
> Does local media report such things as well ?



i barely see local news, though am pretty sure commie media would report it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> Women in Congress perform sexual favours to get party ticket: Cherian Philip | The Indian Express




That explains , why Rahul doesn't want any Misses Rahul to rock his colorful behind the scene playboy life.Between was there something between him and Alka Lamba ??


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Women in Congress perform sexual favours to get party ticket: Cherian Philip | The Indian Express
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Marxist @nair


What a sexist, misogynist and demeaning thing to say for women in politics. This christian minister must apologies to hundreds of thousands political female workers of Congress. 

Rahul Gandhi ki jai !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

magudi said:


> Women in Congress perform sexual favours to get party ticket: Cherian Philip | The Indian Express
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Marxist @nair



This is a very well know trait in Kerala. I assume it must be true for all over India. 

In kerala for women to succeed in politics trading 'favours' is a necessary condition. Not sure about kerala commies though.


----------



## Star Wars

Any reason why Bharka and Saba Naqvi are so desperate and upset ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Any reason why Bharka and Saba Naqvi are so desperate and upset ?


what happened?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> what happened?



their tweets, they just really seem upset and agitated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> their tweets, they just really seem upset and agitated.


Maybe because of this? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655588858038386689

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> their tweets, they just really seem upset and agitated.


Erm... period time?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Maybe because of this?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655588858038386689



yea,i believe so.. this guy is predicting phase 3 to be a total domination for NDA like 55%+ vote share

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> yea,i believe so.. this guy is predicting phase 3 to be a total domination for NDA like 55%+ vote share


NDTV has few reasons to worry about, IT commissioner who was investigating PC and NDTV nexus was cleared of sexual harassment case plus Sanjeev Bhatt got his butt spanked by the SC. I just hope Jaitley dumps his mistress get serious about tackling the media. Saba Naqvi is a darling, when ever I look at her on tv I go deaf and picture of couple of langra aams start flashing in my mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> NDTV has few reasons to worry about, IT commissioner who was investigating PC and NDTV nexus was cleared of sexual harassment case plus Sanjeev Bhatt got his butt spanked by the SC. I just hope Jaitley dumps his mistress get serious about tackling the media. Saba Naqvi is a darling, when ever I look at her on tv I go deaf and picture of couple of langra aams start flashing in my mind.



Shaina NC 

@ranjeet I heard NDTV call J&K "Indian held Kashmir"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Shaina NC
> 
> @ranjeet I heard NDTV call J&K "Indian held Kashmir"


Yeah that's Barkha's pet line. Her ex husband was Kashmiri if am not wrong, she has tasted Azadi a little.


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/348712097493950464


She had me at her varanasi tweets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Did you capture video ? They have a habit of censoring such stuff - I've seen Zoya Hasan on ndtv saying voting rights to Hindus be canceled as Modi became PM but tha video is no where to be found -they didn't upload it seems.



I missed it, yea i have seen Zoya's video her other videos are entertaining to watch. Watching her whine and cry is kinda fun...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

lavenge lavenge said:


> This was front page NEWS of The Hindu today.
> 
> Bihar election wide open as BJP loses steam midway - The Hindu
> 
> Either MGB is losing so badly that commie $cums are taking last stand in name of secularism, or BJP is losing so badly that commie $cums have decide to rise up like a dung-beetle rises up from $hit.



lol, i know... i saw it on the news paper today. They will loose Bihar, its quiet clear now...


----------



## dray

Sky lord said:


> @Rain Man *did you and Jacob get banned simply for making the great researcher look bad?* But she did most of the work herself....man, this is too intolerant.





Robinhood Pandey said:


> You should know that the Ranting gun is a "khasam khas" of one of the admins.
> 
> U cant get away after exposing her hypocrisy.
> 
> Wink wink.
> 
> Rain man Dada is a martyr





Sky lord said:


> Ah, thats an explanation....but dude you should see the step by step dis-assembling rain man did, it was a class act.



Yes, not sure about Jacob, but my id was banned for a week to soothe the ruptured ego of the great researcher and provide her some consolation.  Strangely, my inbox is not showing who banned me...no message there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655753787760488448

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655753787760488448



There is a scheme like this for Hindus too, check this out:
Tamil Nadu CM’s decision to give grants for Hindu pilgrims: LETTER OF APPRECIATION FROM H.H. PARAMAHAMSA NITHYANANDA


_(This letter of appreciation is in connection with the decision made by Hon’ble Tamil Nadu Chief Minister J. Jayalalitha Amma to allow grants for Hindu pilgrims_ _travelling to the sacred destinations of Kailash-Manasarovar and Muktidham. The decision was announced on 14 May in the Tamil Nadu Legislative Assembly. *A total of 500 Hindu pilgrims (250 each to Kailash-Manasarovar and Muktinath) will be given grants of Rs.40,000 each(for Kailash-Manasarovar pilgrims) and Rs. 10,000 each (for Muktinath pilgrims), which will cover 40% of their total travel costs to either destination. The selection of deserving applicants will be made by the Indian External Affairs Ministry.*_

_Kailash-Manasarovar and Muktinath are much-revered Hindu pilgrimage centers, but out of reach for many financially challenged Hindus, as they lie outside the borders of present-day India, in China and Nepal respectively. The Hon’ble Tamil Nadu CM’s welcome decision will allow many more Hindus to make the trip to their dream spiritual destinations in future.)_


But one thing though, the money for Hindu pilgrims comes out of temples revenue which is controlled by the Govt, and hence really is not a favour, if you think about it.


Churches on the other hand are not controlled, and on top of that get free grants from tax money

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Don’t count your chickens yet, Bihar is too close to call*
In the season of beef, people in Bihar are making the mistake of counting their chickens too early.

It is amusing to hear many pundits predict a turn in the fortunes of the BJP in Bihar. Over the past two days, there has been a wave of reports suggesting that the BJP campaign is floundering and the party is nervous about the result after the first two rounds of polling (12 and 16 October).

At the risk of sounding like a _bhakt_, it has to be pointed out that the optimism within BJP critics and celebrations in the _Mahagathbandhan_ camp are premature. Both the alliances are still in the race in the election and very little separates them at the moment.

Two reasons have been proffered to argue that the BJP is so rattled now that it is changing its strategy. One, it is removing Narendra Modi and Amit Shah from posters and banners in Bihar and replacing them with mugs of state-level NDA leaders. And, two, Modi has cancelled his proposed rallies because of adverse feedback. 
(Bihar election wide open as BJP loses steam midway - The Hindu)

*Mountain out of molehill*
'Men are like children, they believe anything,' Agatha Christie's one-liner in _The Triangle at Rhodes_ has been often proved to be correct. But nowhere is the gullibility of men more visible than in an election, where every rumour is believed to be gospel, every analysis a reflection of the reality and every setback, real or perceived, is seen as a portent of doom. But, often it is a case of much ado about nothing.

On Friday morning, I took a shared autorickshaw--the drivers charge Rs 10 per person and pack you like sardines-- from Patna's Income Tax Crossing to Gandhi Maidan. The 15-minute journey through the crowded, smelly roads lined with garbage at every corner, had the usual landmarks: wine-red banners proclaiming '_Bihar mein bahar ho, Nitish Kumar ho_; dark green posters claiming '_Bihar ki parvaz hai Lalu, Gareeb ki Awaaz hai Lalu_' and, of course, saffron-green banners of the BJP with a smiling Prime Minister Narendra Modi and pensive Amit Shah staring at the traffic from their perch. No, nothing has changed on the campaign trail, at least not in the past one week.

Yes, Modi has cancelled his rallies, prompting the _Mahagathbandhan_ to see in it a repeat of the Delhi model of electoral disaster. Midway through the Vidhan Sabha poll campaign in Delhi, the Prime Minister was replaced by Kiran Bedi as the face of the BJP, possibly to shield Modi from the criticism for an impending defeat. But, this isn't Delhiesque _deja vu_.

Though clarifications like Modi is on a nine-day fast during _navratri_ and needs to preserve energy are hokum, it makes sense when the BJP says he will address rallies closer to the next polling day for maximum impact. This is the festival season in Bihar and there is a gap of almost two weeks between the second and third rounds of polling. The BJP is right in believing that Modi's message would be forgotten if delivered so early.

In a close election, it is easy to find succour in anything that sounds favourable. But knowing Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad, it is difficult to believe they would have started celebrating just because of minor changes in Modi's itinerary.

*Fact and fiction*
Unless somebody gets into the head of Bihar's voters, predicting the outcome would just be a reflection of individual preferences and biases. In the urban areas, voters give a definite edge to the BJP, leading many to erroneously believe that Modi has bagged Bihar. But in the rural areas, there is a cryptic silence, especially among the crucial Mahadalit and extremely backward caste voters. These voters are more than 30 per cent of the electorate; unless they declare their preference openly, both sides will be nervous.

There is not even a hint of Modi wave in the villages. In fact, some villagers have started expressing their anger against rising prices, falling returns on their farm yields and broken promises. But, Nitish Kumar too has lost a bit of his development messiah appeal by aligning with Lalu Yadav and breaking his alliance with the BJP, which, many believe was the real driver of progress.

Mathematically, the BJP needs at least five per cent more votes than what it had polled in 2014 at the peak of the Modi wave. In contrast, the Mahagathbandhan needs to ensure that each party is able to transfer its 2014 share to their candidates and win a few additional votes as an insurance against the Jitan Ram Manjhi effect.

*Heads we win, tails you lose*
Every trend that has emerged so far can be analysed in contrasting manners.

First, the increase in poll percentage. In the first phase there were six per cent more voters compared to 2010, in the second the increase was around three per cent. The BJP believes the spike is a result of anti-incumbency and enthusiasm of youth and urban voters.

But, the Mahagathbandhan has a different explanation. Its leaders believe the higher polling is because of its committed voters, Muslims and Yadavs, who have participated more because of the combined effort of the cadres of the three alliance partners.

The Mahagathbandhan feels the increase in polling in districts dominated by Naxalites in the second phase is also a positive signal. They claim the Naxal leaders are convinced that people are voting against the BJP, so they are letting them vote by not seriously implementing their ban. A similar argument, incidentally, was put forward during the recent elections in Kashmir, where high turnout and violence-free polling were credited to the tacit support to PDP from the militants.

Two, both the alliances are gung-ho because more women are voting in Bihar. In the first two phases, the average difference between male and female voters was five per cent. But, this trend too has several possible and contradictory explanations.

This isn't the first time women have beaten men to polling booths. There were more women voters in Bihar in 2010 and 2014 as well. In 2010, the increase in women voters was attributed to the series of measures taken by Nitish Kumar to empower them at the Panchayat level and provide better facilities to girls for education. This year also he has promised more jobs for women and facilities for girl students.

What then explains the higher turnout in 2014, when Nitish Kumar's JD(U) was wiped out? Perhaps the simplest reason is that in Bihar many male voters are employed outside the state and they do not return for voting.

Finally, to give you an idea of where the election is headed, here is some anecdotal evidence. A celebrity anchor of a popular TV show is camping in Bihar since September. He argues: The NDA will lose and won't get into three figures; Mahadalits and EBCs are voting for Nitish Kumar; Mayawati's traditional voters have switched over to the Mahagathbandhan and in some areas even the Congress is making a comeback. "Modi held a huge rally in Samastipur. But the BJP would be lucky to win even two out of the 10 seats there," he believes.

In sharp contrast, the bookies, who put their money where their mouth is, are predicting the exact opposite. Their forecast: the gap between the NDA and the Mahagathbandhan would be of around seven per cent votes and more than 50 seats; the BJP will cross the majority mark in the 243-member assembly on its own.

The bookies had got it right in Gujarat but suffered heavy losses in Delhi. They were almost forced out of business in Punjab after backing the Congress against the Akali Dal-BJP alliance in the Vidhan Sabha polls.

You've got to be really brave to put your own money in the Bihar election. Reading too much into the messages inscribed on banners and changes in the PM's schedule 
Don’t count your chickens yet, Bihar is too close to call - Firstpost


----------



## bhagat

Darmashkian said:


> @NIA @bhagat @Mr.Nair @levina @anant_s @Abingdonboy @Chanakya's_Chant


I am super exited for the event. Hope modi announce a package to AP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Don’t count your chickens yet, Bihar is too close to call*
> In the season of beef, people in Bihar are making the mistake of counting their chickens too early.
> 
> It is amusing to hear many pundits predict a turn in the fortunes of the BJP in Bihar. Over the past two days, there has been a wave of reports suggesting that the BJP campaign is floundering and the party is nervous about the result after the first two rounds of polling (12 and 16 October).
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a _bhakt_, it has to be pointed out that the optimism within BJP critics and celebrations in the _Mahagathbandhan_ camp are premature. Both the alliances are still in the race in the election and very little separates them at the moment.
> 
> Two reasons have been proffered to argue that the BJP is so rattled now that it is changing its strategy. One, it is removing Narendra Modi and Amit Shah from posters and banners in Bihar and replacing them with mugs of state-level NDA leaders. And, two, Modi has cancelled his proposed rallies because of adverse feedback.
> (Bihar election wide open as BJP loses steam midway - The Hindu)
> 
> *Mountain out of molehill*
> 'Men are like children, they believe anything,' Agatha Christie's one-liner in _The Triangle at Rhodes_ has been often proved to be correct. But nowhere is the gullibility of men more visible than in an election, where every rumour is believed to be gospel, every analysis a reflection of the reality and every setback, real or perceived, is seen as a portent of doom. But, often it is a case of much ado about nothing.
> 
> On Friday morning, I took a shared autorickshaw--the drivers charge Rs 10 per person and pack you like sardines-- from Patna's Income Tax Crossing to Gandhi Maidan. The 15-minute journey through the crowded, smelly roads lined with garbage at every corner, had the usual landmarks: wine-red banners proclaiming '_Bihar mein bahar ho, Nitish Kumar ho_; dark green posters claiming '_Bihar ki parvaz hai Lalu, Gareeb ki Awaaz hai Lalu_' and, of course, saffron-green banners of the BJP with a smiling Prime Minister Narendra Modi and pensive Amit Shah staring at the traffic from their perch. No, nothing has changed on the campaign trail, at least not in the past one week.
> 
> Yes, Modi has cancelled his rallies, prompting the _Mahagathbandhan_ to see in it a repeat of the Delhi model of electoral disaster. Midway through the Vidhan Sabha poll campaign in Delhi, the Prime Minister was replaced by Kiran Bedi as the face of the BJP, possibly to shield Modi from the criticism for an impending defeat. But, this isn't Delhiesque _deja vu_.
> 
> Though clarifications like Modi is on a nine-day fast during _navratri_ and needs to preserve energy are hokum, it makes sense when the BJP says he will address rallies closer to the next polling day for maximum impact. This is the festival season in Bihar and there is a gap of almost two weeks between the second and third rounds of polling. The BJP is right in believing that Modi's message would be forgotten if delivered so early.
> 
> In a close election, it is easy to find succour in anything that sounds favourable. But knowing Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad, it is difficult to believe they would have started celebrating just because of minor changes in Modi's itinerary.
> 
> *Fact and fiction*
> Unless somebody gets into the head of Bihar's voters, predicting the outcome would just be a reflection of individual preferences and biases. In the urban areas, voters give a definite edge to the BJP, leading many to erroneously believe that Modi has bagged Bihar. But in the rural areas, there is a cryptic silence, especially among the crucial Mahadalit and extremely backward caste voters. These voters are more than 30 per cent of the electorate; unless they declare their preference openly, both sides will be nervous.
> 
> There is not even a hint of Modi wave in the villages. In fact, some villagers have started expressing their anger against rising prices, falling returns on their farm yields and broken promises. But, Nitish Kumar too has lost a bit of his development messiah appeal by aligning with Lalu Yadav and breaking his alliance with the BJP, which, many believe was the real driver of progress.
> 
> Mathematically, the BJP needs at least five per cent more votes than what it had polled in 2014 at the peak of the Modi wave. In contrast, the Mahagathbandhan needs to ensure that each party is able to transfer its 2014 share to their candidates and win a few additional votes as an insurance against the Jitan Ram Manjhi effect.
> 
> *Heads we win, tails you lose*
> Every trend that has emerged so far can be analysed in contrasting manners.
> 
> First, the increase in poll percentage. In the first phase there were six per cent more voters compared to 2010, in the second the increase was around three per cent. The BJP believes the spike is a result of anti-incumbency and enthusiasm of youth and urban voters.
> 
> But, the Mahagathbandhan has a different explanation. Its leaders believe the higher polling is because of its committed voters, Muslims and Yadavs, who have participated more because of the combined effort of the cadres of the three alliance partners.
> 
> The Mahagathbandhan feels the increase in polling in districts dominated by Naxalites in the second phase is also a positive signal. They claim the Naxal leaders are convinced that people are voting against the BJP, so they are letting them vote by not seriously implementing their ban. A similar argument, incidentally, was put forward during the recent elections in Kashmir, where high turnout and violence-free polling were credited to the tacit support to PDP from the militants.
> 
> Two, both the alliances are gung-ho because more women are voting in Bihar. In the first two phases, the average difference between male and female voters was five per cent. But, this trend too has several possible and contradictory explanations.
> 
> This isn't the first time women have beaten men to polling booths. There were more women voters in Bihar in 2010 and 2014 as well. In 2010, the increase in women voters was attributed to the series of measures taken by Nitish Kumar to empower them at the Panchayat level and provide better facilities to girls for education. This year also he has promised more jobs for women and facilities for girl students.
> 
> What then explains the higher turnout in 2014, when Nitish Kumar's JD(U) was wiped out? Perhaps the simplest reason is that in Bihar many male voters are employed outside the state and they do not return for voting.
> 
> Finally, to give you an idea of where the election is headed, here is some anecdotal evidence. A celebrity anchor of a popular TV show is camping in Bihar since September. He argues: The NDA will lose and won't get into three figures; Mahadalits and EBCs are voting for Nitish Kumar; Mayawati's traditional voters have switched over to the Mahagathbandhan and in some areas even the Congress is making a comeback. "Modi held a huge rally in Samastipur. But the BJP would be lucky to win even two out of the 10 seats there," he believes.
> 
> In sharp contrast, the bookies, who put their money where their mouth is, are predicting the exact opposite. Their forecast: the gap between the NDA and the Mahagathbandhan would be of around seven per cent votes and more than 50 seats; the BJP will cross the majority mark in the 243-member assembly on its own.
> 
> The bookies had got it right in Gujarat but suffered heavy losses in Delhi. They were almost forced out of business in Punjab after backing the Congress against the Akali Dal-BJP alliance in the Vidhan Sabha polls.
> 
> You've got to be really brave to put your own money in the Bihar election. Reading too much into the messages inscribed on banners and changes in the PM's schedule
> Don’t count your chickens yet, Bihar is too close to call - Firstpost




lol, the writer of the article will be weeping on Nov 8th

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> @saurav i hear the person who defeated Rabri Devi in 2014 is in BJP and opposing(not as MLA) Lalu's son if so reports of Tejesvi loosing could be accurate
> 
> Tejesvi accusing nitish of murder
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655642530487234560



Correct. Lalu's both sons are not comfortable. He has done more than 10 rallies in both seats. Nitish Kumar has done rallies there. Rabri Devi is permanently campaigning for elder son.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

saurav said:


> Correct. Lalu's both sons are not comfortable. He has done more than 10 rallies in both seats. Nitish Kumar has done rallies there. Rabri Devi is permanently campaigning for elder son.


Let Rahul Gandhi hold a rally or two, that will seal the deal.


----------



## saurav

ranjeet said:


> Let Rahul Gandhi hold a rally or two, that will seal the deal.



He has vanished again from scene. Sonia is doing hard work. We need Rahul Gandhi to take the lead of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Is it just me, or do these secularism and religion related issues start mushrooming right around the election times? Fake Church attacks right before Delhi elections, and now these beef/Muslim issues right before Bihar elections.

Modi, Shah and Doval need to investigate this matter. The enemy is getting smarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Correct. Lalu's both sons are not comfortable. He has done more than 10 rallies in both seats. Nitish Kumar has done rallies there. Rabri Devi is permanently campaigning for elder son.



if they are trying to save their own seat, kinda tells a lot about the other seats...


----------



## Tridibans

Roybot said:


> Is it just me, or do these secularism and religion related issues start mushrooming right around the election times? Fake Church attacks right before Delhi elections, and now these beef/Muslim issues right before Bihar elections.
> 
> Modi, Shah and Doval need to investigate this matter. The enemy is becoming smarter.




Doesn't matter. The more they rake up fake secularism, the more a normal common Hindu feels alienated and leans towards the right. They did this for 10 years with Modi. What happened in the end?

Yours truly being a perfect example

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

Watching Tej Pratap on NewsX.Guy seems dumb even compared to Rahul baba.No straight answers,nervous replies.Hallmarks of a rattled politician.


----------



## Roybot

Tridibans said:


> Doesn't matter. The more they rake up fake secularism, the more a normal common Hindu feels alienated and leans towards the right. They did this for 10 years with Modi. What happened in the end?
> 
> Yours truly being a perfect example



Thing is, earlier they used to just scare the people about the perils of voting in " the violent intolerant regressive right wingers", and these sorta incidents even if they occurred never got the media limelight thanks to the biased presstitutes. Now with these incidents basically pooping up on a daily basis on the national news, they can now say "I told you say!" and try to win back the vote bank that shifted from UPA to the NDA.

Did you notice how the news about the arrests of the actual culprits behind the church attack or the nun rape case never got as much media attention? BJP shouldn't have let these things go so easily, and publicized it as much as possible. BJP needs to prop up few right leaning news mediums. The government needs to make sure, Doordarshan is being used to counter the anti government propaganda that keeps floating around on the private news channels. Journalists defaming the government and spending misinformation need to be held accountable.

We can't afford to be complacent now. Everyone knows that 1 term is not gonna be enough for Modi to make enough changes for people to have blind faith in him and the BJP. For that we need Modi to be at the helm of things for another 7-8 years at the least. And for that to happen BJP gotto make sure they win the next election and win it comfortably. And for that to happen, every little nuisance be it "award returnees", or "beef lynching" or "shiv sena shenanigans" needs to be nipped in the bud and addressed properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> Is it just me, or do these secularism and religion related issues start mushrooming right around the election times? Fake Church attacks right before Delhi elections, and now these beef/Muslim issues right before Bihar elections.
> 
> Modi, Shah and Doval need to investigate this matter. The enemy is getting smarter.


it's the usual failed tactics of secular forces to highlight such issues during election times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

The Huskar said:


> Watching Tej Pratap on NewsX.Guy seems dumb even compared to Rahul baba.No straight answers,nervous replies.Hallmarks of a rattled politician.



Compared to Lalu these two seem absolutely dumb, Pappu 2.0, especially the elder one.


----------



## saurav

Roybot said:


> Thing is, earlier they used to just scare the people about the perils of voting in " the violent intolerant regressive right wingers", and these sorta incidents even if they occurred never got the media limelight thanks to the biased presstitutes. Now with these incidents basically pooping up on a daily basis on the national news, they can now say "I told you say!" and try to win back the vote bank that shifted from UPA to the NDA.
> 
> Did you notice how the news about the arrests of the actual culprits behind the church attack or the nun rape case never got as much media attention? BJP shouldn't have let these things go so easily, and publicized it as much as possible. BJP needs to prop up few right leaning news mediums. The government needs to make sure, Doordarshan is being used to counter the anti government propaganda that keeps floating around on the private news channels. Journalists defaming the government and spending misinformation need to be held accountable.
> 
> We can't afford to be complacent now. Everyone knows that 1 term is not gonna be enough for Modi to make enough changes for people to have blind faith in him and the BJP. For that we need Modi to be at the helm of things for another 7-8 years at the least. And for that to happen BJP gotto make sure they win the next election and win it comfortably. And for that to happen, every little nuisance be it "award returnees", or "beef lynching" or "shiv sena shenanigans" needs to be nipped in the bud and addressed properly.



Modi has just not given any priority to media management. Jaitley's media management has been disaster. If he does not changes track and supports RW media groups, he will have very tough days ahead. MSM has completely rallied behind anti-Modi brigade.


----------



## skyisthelimit

What do you guys think?


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> What do you guys think?



Prasanth Kishore


----------



## JanjaWeed

saurav said:


> He has vanished again from scene. Sonia is doing hard work. We need Rahul Gandhi to take the lead of Congress.


What? Has he gone to get new stock of Chaddi banyan to sell in his rallies?


----------



## skyisthelimit

Seems like media and other antis are busy sowing seeds of reservations and other rumors. Just read a few articles of IE, India today. I hope Bihar votes take wise decision. 
Also reading Tejaswi is being tipped to be Deputy CM as a condition of RJD.
Hope NDA wins somehow otherwise more mud slinging in Parliament, motor mouths within BJP and knifes will be our for Amit Shah and Modji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

saurav said:


> Modi has just not given any priority to media management.


If true then this is a surprisingly STUPID move on his part. This is the 21st century and with 24/7 media you need a fully staffed and attentive media management team especially in a nation like India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sky lord

Rain Man said:


> Yes, not sure about Jacob, but my id was banned for a week to soothe the ruptured ego of the great researcher and provide her some consolation.  Strangely, my inbox is not showing who banned me...no message there.


Welcome back ! I think that's the new policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

skyisthelimit said:


> Seems like media and other antis are busy sowing seeds of reservations and other rumors. Just read a few articles of IE, India today. I hope Bihar votes take wise decision.
> Also reading Tejaswi is being tipped to be Deputy CM as a condition of RJD.
> Hope NDA wins somehow otherwise more mud slinging in Parliament, motor mouths within BJP and knifes will be our for Amit Shah and Modji.



But i feel that Amit shah should move out in spite of Bihar win or loose...Somehow i am getting the feeling that he has not raised to a stature within BJP where other leaders will listen to him...The classic example in the Dadri incidents and other BJP leaders who are just causing so much harm to the image of BJP and Amit shah is doing nothing or can not do anything against them...Anyway...BJP lost the plot after Dadri incident...There are too many -ve bibes against BJP...Even core middle class supporter will think twice before voting for the party to whom they thought modern and progresive party rather than just a party who just start doing bans one after another....BJP needs a serious rethinking about what does it would like to be in next 10 year...They have to come out of the same Hindu Muslim kind of stuff what their some of the leaders are keep barking on the media...


----------



## raktaka

Kaniska said:


> But i feel that Amit shah should move out in spite of Bihar win or loose...Somehow i am getting the feeling that he has not raised to a stature within BJP where other leaders will listen to him...The classic example in the Dadri incidents and other BJP leaders who are just causing so much harm to the image of BJP and Amit shah is doing nothing or can not do anything against them...Anyway...BJP lost the plot after Dadri incident...There are too many -ve bibes against BJP...Even core middle class supporter will think twice before voting for the party to whom they thought modern and progresive party rather than just a party who just start doing bans one after another....BJP needs a serious rethinking about what does it would like to be in next 10 year...They have to come out of the same Hindu Muslim kind of stuff what their some of the leaders are keep barking on the media...



The only person with enough status and clout in the BJP is Modi ....... and Amit Shah speaks for him. 


What has BJP anything to do with Dadri ?  ........ the -ve vibes are Media creation and like any lie, it will not sustain for too long. The people will eventually see thought it, so there is no hurry. 


The only thing that can penetrate caste barriers is Hindu unity and that only happens when there is a need to unite. SO its important to make people aware of the need. Its a painful process, but there is no other alternative. It must be done.


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> Women in Congress perform sexual favours to get party ticket: Cherian Philip | The Indian Express
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Marxist @nair



This guy knows too much about congress he was a close aide of antony and oomen chandi in the 90's....


----------



## Josef K

Darmashkian said:


> Awesome comparison! NiKu would die like neelambari than come to a truce with Modi or be in gratitude of him


 
That's a good one. Is that twitter account owned by a Tamil? But I like Ramya Krishnan in real life than Rajnikant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> Bidar ,gulbargo lo kuda telugu mandi untara!!
> 
> Naku telusu chala telugu mandi kolar, bellary,chikaballapur,Bengaluru lo vuntaru .Kani uttar karnataka lo kuda telugu mandi duruktaru, adi naku telidu.
> 
> If you are coming to hyd. in the future, naku tag cheskondi


aavunu,akkada chala telegus vundi,Kannada-Urdu speakers tharuvatha...'Gulburga' peru poyina samvathsaram nunchi 'Kalaburagi' ga change aayyindi...
ok..kachchitha ga nenu ninnu tag chesthanu...



Darmashkian said:


> So you too know telugu


Actually that sentence is very easy to comprehend with basic knowledge in Kannada,Nair ki Kannada vachchu..
Raichur lo kuda telegu mandi untara??..in simple Kannada it is-Raichurnalli kuda Telegu mandi(or jana) unta(or idhaara)??..adi grasp cheyyadaniki kashtam ledu..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

My credible sources in BIhar says a lot of people will loose in this election...


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656057204710096896















@ranjeet @Star Wars @Nair saab @magudi @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656020619847454720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656043760657149952

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nair

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656020619847454720
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656043760657149952



How idiotic can these guys get??????? It is ok to play politics to an extent.... But this is crossing the limit.....


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> How idiotic can these guys get??????? It is ok to play politics to an extent.... But this is crossing the limit.....




Shah has literally dismantled Assam congress, this is just the result of a defeated , agitated party...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656055700687187968
THought BJP was loosing BIhar :p








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655973320907558912

Media pimp slapped by Amit shah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> How idiotic can these guys get??????? It is ok to play politics to an extent.... But this is crossing the limit.....


This is what we have to put up with in our own country in the name of secularism. I don't see any media house reporting this news.


----------



## JanjaWeed

New twist in Karnataka Bajrang Dal activist’s murder: BJP MP says witnesses getting threat calls from Pak numbers | Daily Mail Online

@ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> New twist in Karnataka Bajrang Dal activist’s murder: BJP MP says witnesses getting threat calls from Pak numbers | Daily Mail Online
> 
> @ranjeet



Death and threat calls to hindus is no news for secular media.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Death and threat calls to hindus is no news for secular media.


& the fact that prime witness found dead in mysterious circumstances is no news either!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656020619847454720
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656043760657149952



Wonder why no MSM channel is covering this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656085807778807808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656085807778807808



how many awards did Sahitya academy give ? or are people returning awards they don't have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Wonder why no MSM channel is covering this



We need to stop begging for MSM outrage,libbers are cunning peeps we cannot match them .While we're busy throwing inks and defending motormouths they're cleverly pushing forward their agenda.



Star Wars said:


> how many awards did Sahitya academy give ? or are people returning awards they don't have


Thats why Bihar is important - once its won, everything will settle , if not won - things will get uglier

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656089580135960576
Weapons of Mass Secularism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Meet your Sahitya Akademi Award Returnees

@JanjaWeed @Star Wars @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IndoCarib

NDA is being written off in Bihar. Any truth to it ?



JanjaWeed said:


> New twist in Karnataka Bajrang Dal activist’s murder: BJP MP says witnesses getting threat calls from Pak numbers | Daily Mail Online
> 
> @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> We need to stop begging for MSM outrage,libbers are cunning peeps we cannot match them .While we're busy throwing inks and defending motormouths they're cleverly pushing forward their agenda.



I agree with you we need our very own RW media channels,in fact I have myself decided to lead from the front & have applied for a job as columnist in The Frustrated Indian(a centre right website)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656020619847454720
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656043760657149952


Desperate attempts by Congress.They are now compromising with AIUDF(Assam AIMMM),with whom they were ready to go to bloodbath a few months before.As it stands,they have lost significant tribal votes,more to unravel in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> NDA is being written off in Bihar. Any truth to it ?



From Kejri to Nayantara sehgal every one believes so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> NDA is being written off in Bihar. Any truth to it ?



According to helicopter journalists/part time psephologist based in Delhi, please stop falling for left wing propaganda...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655972760997392386
two bit senas and mahasabhas are bringing a bad name to RW by the day for no real reasons whatsoever- high time Sangh reins in these idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655972760997392386
> two bit senas and mahasabhas are bringing a bad name to RW by the day for no real reasons whatsoever- high time Sangh reins in these idiots




Shah bitch slapped Rahul Kanwal few days back and all of a sudden Kanwal started saying "Nitish ahead in BIhar"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Shah bitch slapped Rahul Kanwal few days back and all of a sudden Kanwal started saying "Nitish ahead in BIhar"


Ya that was awesome - Amit Shah should also take media management from whoever is doing it now to himself 





Its not just Rahul other than RW handles everybody has already started celebrating .Being closet Congi on twitter i follow many of their chamchas and hence i know - check nadar's tweets if you wanna know more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

It seems most of my PDF friends are falling for the Congi/ twiterrati tamasha of NDA losing Bihar.....


Let me tell you, BJP+ is winnig bihar 101%. In phase 1, (which was the toughest one and personally I expected BJP to win around 5-7 only), LJP surprised everyone. BJP itself is going to win 10-11. Overall, NDA will score around 18-20 in the 1st phase. Which is atleast 10 bonus....

Phase 2 was a saffron wave to the end.... BJP+ will romp home here winning atleast 26-29 seats. As it stands today, NDA is well ahead of MGB and.... abhi to partyyy shuru hui hai..... Let phase 3 and 4 come... BJP will increase its lead by atleast 30-40.

Can't you guys guage it? Most of the seculars are into a panic mode. They have thrown everything into the fire to stop it. Laloo's sons are daily campaignING .... word is that they are feeling the heat in their own constituencies.

Also, suddenly, out of nowhere LJP is doing a fabulous job. In phase 1 itself, don't be surprised if LJP scores more than RJD. But yes..... overall MBG will be ahead in that phase as JDU also did well.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> It seems most of my PDF friends are falling for the Congi/ twiterrati tamasha of NDA losing Bihar.....
> 
> 
> Let me tell you, BJP+ is winnig bihar 101%. In phase 1, (which was the toughest one and personally I expected BJP to win around 5-7 only), LJP surprised everyone. BJP itself is going to win 10-11. Overall, NDA will score around 18-20 in the 1st phase. Which is atleast 10 bonus....
> 
> Phase 2 was a saffron wave to the end.... BJP+ will romp home here winning atleast 26-29 seats. As it stands today, NDA is well ahead of MGB and.... abhi to partyyy shuru hui hai..... Let phase 3 and 4 come... BJP will increase its lead by atleast 30-40.
> 
> Can't you guys gusage it? Most of the seculars are into a panic mode. They have thrown everything into the fire to stop it. Laloo's sons are daily campaignING .... word is that they are feeling the heat in their own constituencies.
> 
> Also, suddenly, out of nowhere LJP is doing a fabulous job. In phase 1 itself, don't be surprised if LJP scores more than RJD. But yes..... overall MBG will be ahead in that phase as JDU also did well.



Lalu and Nitish is busy campaigning in Mahua lol, they are trying to save Tejesvi's seat and media pimps are busying claiming MBG wave 

btw...Amit Shah claiming around 30 seats in phase 1 and BJP internal survey suggests 24-26



magudi said:


> Ya that was awesome - Amit Shah should also take media management from whoever is doing it now to himself



Saba Naqvi fired from outlook, Rajdeep fired from CNN-iBN ...is something going on ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656107259584352256


Star Wars said:


> Saba Naqvi fired from outlook, Rajdeep fired from CNN-iBN ...is something going on ?



Arun Jaitley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656107259584352256
> 
> 
> Arun Jaitley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Jaitley woke up all of a sudden? .....Rajiv Gandhi discovered computers  ?!?!? poor Tharoor who has to put up with this


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Jaitley woke up all of a sudden? .....Rajiv Gandhi discovered computers  ?!?!? poor Tharoor who has to put up with this



Its actually been happening for a while now : CENSORED! Rana Ayyub Article on Amit Shah That DNA Axed | Caravan Daily

But yeah he seems more active lately check his fb blogs

Off topic : @micky found on reddit today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Its actually been happening for a while now : CENSORED! Rana Ayyub Article on Amit Shah That DNA Axed | Caravan Daily
> 
> But yeah he seems more active lately check his fb blogs
> 
> Off topic : @micky found on reddit today



i love this guy Sadhguru, he has even hit out on Barkha


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Jaitley woke up all of a sudden? .....Rajiv Gandhi discovered computers  ?!?!? poor Tharoor who has to put up with this


No joke, Shashi Tharoor should be the Congress's leader and PM candidate. He is perhaps the most articulate and relatable politician in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> No joke, Shashi Tharoor should be the Congress's leader and PM candidate. He is perhaps the most articulate and relatable politician in India.



Congress does have a couple of very good and articulate individuals, maybe even more than what BJP has. I did hear rumors that a defeat in Bihar for Congress will end up with Congress breaking apart, as the old guards are very upset with Rahul Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Congress does have a couple of very good and articulate individuals, maybe even more than what BJP has. I did hear rumors that a defeat in Bihar for Congress will end up with Congress breaking apart, as the old guards are very upset with Rahul Gandhi.


Here's hoping. The kind of backwards thinking Congress represents based on dynastic family rule has no place in modern Indian politics. I would genuinely like to see a credible opposition who offers a legitimate alternative to the BJP. 

As it stands I find the Gandhi family intolerable and by extension the Congress party. How any self-respecting human being can bow down to a single family and worship them to the extent they do is mind-boggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655972760997392386
> two bit senas and mahasabhas are bringing a bad name to RW by the day for no real reasons whatsoever- high time Sangh reins in these idiots



I agree with you,there is a concentrated effort to create a perception that Modi will turn India into a Hindu Theocracy 
Also got the columnist job at 'The Frustrated Indian'.Time to create change & do something

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> I agree with you,there is a concentrated effort to create a perception that Modi will turn India into a Hindu Theocracy
> Also got the columnist job at 'The Frustrated Indian'.Time to create change & do something



i want India to be a Hindu theocracy just to spite them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656135100036349952

Told ya we were being ruled by courts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> No joke, Shashi Tharoor should be the Congress's leader and PM candidate. He is perhaps the most articulate and relatable politician in India.



He is the right guy in the wrong party.High time he joins BJP 



Star Wars said:


> i want India to be a Hindu theocracy just to spite them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656135100036349952
> 
> Told ya we were being ruled by courts



wow, never realized this country has so many things which should be cleaned up... how do you fight against the judiciary itself ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> He is the right guy in the wrong party.High time he joins BJP


I'd rather he stuck it out and lead an opposition party whether that be Congress (without the parasitic Gandhis) or an entirely new party (less likely- see AAP's failure to expand its presence). If the former were to happen I can only hope the Gandhis are forced to remove every link they have with politics for good, I don't want another MMS situation where they are pulling the strings behind the scenes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> I'd rather he stuck it out and lead an opposition party whether that be Congress (without the parasitic Gandhis) or an entirely new party (less likely- see AAP's failure to expand its presence). If the former were to happen I can only hope the Gandhis are forced to remove every link they have with politics for good, I don't want another MMS situation where they are pulling the strings behind the scenes.



Well you're not wrong we need a strong & a constrictive opposition if we ever want to be developed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Abingdonboy said:


> No joke, Shashi Tharoor should be the Congress's leader and PM candidate. He is perhaps the most articulate and relatable politician in India.


He will never become PM , too many skeletons in his closet. Unfortunately the Indian system is set up to corrupt everyone even those who want to be honest.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656135100036349952
> 
> Told ya we were being ruled by courts



So ja beta warns Judge ajayega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> So ja beta warns Judge ajayega



really though, this is atrocious how can you fight against judges themselves ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Abingdonboy said:


> As it stands I find the Gandhi family intolerable and by extension the Congress party. How any self-respecting human being can bow down to a single family and worship them to the extent they do is mind-boggling.



Gandhis are powerful only because so many depend on their patronage, if they leave many many other political dynasties will also close down, they will fight tooth and nail to prevent that. Nobody in power wants meritocracy that will be the end of them. That is why they hate Modi, a mere gujju chai walla who dares to take them on.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> Well you're not wrong we need a strong & a constrictive opposition if we ever want to be developed


Constructive is the most important point here. For far too long now India's opposition have cast aside national interest for petty politics and this goes for BOTH the BJP and Congress. Whatever opposition exists needs to take their job seriously- to hold the GoI accountable but not take it literally- opposing EVERYTHING the GoI does for the sake of it. How many parliament sessions in a row have we seen scuppered by these dirty antics now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> wow, never realized this country has so many things which should be cleaned up... how do you fight against the judiciary itself ?



I hope they don't go down that road , not without a total political concensus cutting across all parties , else its highly risky 

JP had excelent views on this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896508068753408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896747806744576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896962710339584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654897140682985473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654897380702052352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654919397547511808
Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "In US, UK, Canada, Germany, France & other democracies too government is the biggest litigant! But judges are not appointed by judges! 2/3"

Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "The sophistry employed to support unconstitutional elitism is unacceptable. We must clean up politics; we cannot revile & reject it. 3/3"

Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "Independence of judiciary does not mean judges are independent of Constitution! All true democracies have independent judiciary. 1/5"

Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "In all democracies judges are appointed by government &legislature with participation of lay citizens. Judges have no divine rights! 2/5"

Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "By SC's logic, EC, CAG, UPSC, CVC,Lokpal,CBI - all must appoint their own successors to preserve their independence! Why democracy then? 3/5"

Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "We all love to hate politicians. But the answer to dirty politics is not divine institutions; it lies in political reform. 4/5"

Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "Parties abuse & oppose each other recklessly. That gave rise to a culture of revulsion of politics. This climate led to SC verdict.5/5 #NJAC"

Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "22 year old collegium system cannot subvert 65 year-old Constitution in letter and spirit. Parliament must now rise above petty politics.1/3"

Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "War is too important to be left to generals alone. Likewise, judicial appointments are too important to be left to judges alone. 2/3"

Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "As Ambedkar said, if our Constitution fails, it is not because it is a bad Constitution; but because our functionaries have failed it. 3/3"

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Death and threat calls to hindus is no news for secular media.






JanjaWeed said:


> New twist in Karnataka Bajrang Dal activist’s murder: BJP MP says witnesses getting threat calls from Pak numbers | Daily Mail Online
> 
> @ranjeet






IndoCarib said:


> NDA is being written off in Bihar. Any truth to it ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 265605




Western media is covering it but our sickular media isn't. It's kinda of expose on Sick media !! May be it's time Arun jaitly is asked to let go one of the ministries. He should focus only on Finances.

Why absolve center of this ?? HM asked for Dadri report but why didn't he asked about Karnatak's murder ?? Even Shiv Sena is not pressing BJP on this.

BJP should rake it up as Indian muslims are colluding with our enemies hence they too are enemies of India. Phuk you Mohandas Karmchand and phuk you Nehru family.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## raktaka

magudi said:


> I hope they don't go down that road , not without a total political concensus cutting across all parties , else its highly risky
> 
> JP had excelent views on this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896508068753408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896747806744576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896962710339584
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654897140682985473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654897380702052352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654919397547511808
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "In US, UK, Canada, Germany, France & other democracies too government is the biggest litigant! But judges are not appointed by judges! 2/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "The sophistry employed to support unconstitutional elitism is unacceptable. We must clean up politics; we cannot revile & reject it. 3/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "Independence of judiciary does not mean judges are independent of Constitution! All true democracies have independent judiciary. 1/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "In all democracies judges are appointed by government &legislature with participation of lay citizens. Judges have no divine rights! 2/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "By SC's logic, EC, CAG, UPSC, CVC,Lokpal,CBI - all must appoint their own successors to preserve their independence! Why democracy then? 3/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "We all love to hate politicians. But the answer to dirty politics is not divine institutions; it lies in political reform. 4/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "Parties abuse & oppose each other recklessly. That gave rise to a culture of revulsion of politics. This climate led to SC verdict.5/5 #NJAC"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "22 year old collegium system cannot subvert 65 year-old Constitution in letter and spirit. Parliament must now rise above petty politics.1/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "War is too important to be left to generals alone. Likewise, judicial appointments are too important to be left to judges alone. 2/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "As Ambedkar said, if our Constitution fails, it is not because it is a bad Constitution; but because our functionaries have failed it. 3/3"




Thank god for the Indomitable JP.  

Truly living up to his name. Like the JayPrakash Narayan of old after who he was named.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656154584872697856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Hindu Outfit to Serve Pork Meat to Protest Beef Fests in TN -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Hindu Outfit to Serve Pork Meat to Protest Beef Fests in TN -The New Indian Express



Instead of addressing some real issues like getting RTE amended,freeing temples from govt control,plight of Hindus in some districts of WB/Assam ,these morons are busy doing this drama

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Echo_419 said:


> I agree with you,there is a concentrated effort to create a perception that Modi will turn India into a Hindu Theocracy
> Also got the columnist job at 'The Frustrated Indian'.Time to create change & do something



Congrats. I have a like for that page on FB

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">After completing Navratra fasting, PM Modi to address eight election rallies in Bihar from Oct 25-27. BJP says crowds comparable to Guj</p>&mdash; Shishir Gupta (@sisir_gupta) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655938352126955520">October 19, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

skyisthelimit said:


> Congrats. I have a like for that page on FB
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">After completing Navratra fasting, PM Modi to address eight election rallies in Bihar from Oct 25-27. BJP says crowds comparable to Guj</p>&mdash; Shishir Gupta (@sisir_gupta) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655938352126955520">October 19, 2015</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



The man


----------



## skyisthelimit

Echo_419 said:


> The man



Can you tell me how to get only tweet image here.

Seems like its showing all kind of things.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sky lord said:


> He will never become PM , too many skeletons in his closet. Unfortunately the Indian system is set up to corrupt everyone even those who want to be honest.


Not just the Indian system but a lot of political systems across the world certainly in the US and UK, I can't speak for any others but I'm sure there are many more.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656166949269835776

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

magudi said:


> I hope they don't go down that road , not without a total political concensus cutting across all parties , else its highly risky
> 
> JP had excelent views on this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896508068753408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896747806744576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896962710339584
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654897140682985473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654897380702052352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654919397547511808
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "In US, UK, Canada, Germany, France & other democracies too government is the biggest litigant! But judges are not appointed by judges! 2/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "The sophistry employed to support unconstitutional elitism is unacceptable. We must clean up politics; we cannot revile & reject it. 3/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "Independence of judiciary does not mean judges are independent of Constitution! All true democracies have independent judiciary. 1/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "In all democracies judges are appointed by government &legislature with participation of lay citizens. Judges have no divine rights! 2/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "By SC's logic, EC, CAG, UPSC, CVC,Lokpal,CBI - all must appoint their own successors to preserve their independence! Why democracy then? 3/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "We all love to hate politicians. But the answer to dirty politics is not divine institutions; it lies in political reform. 4/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "Parties abuse & oppose each other recklessly. That gave rise to a culture of revulsion of politics. This climate led to SC verdict.5/5 #NJAC"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "22 year old collegium system cannot subvert 65 year-old Constitution in letter and spirit. Parliament must now rise above petty politics.1/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "War is too important to be left to generals alone. Likewise, judicial appointments are too important to be left to judges alone. 2/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "As Ambedkar said, if our Constitution fails, it is not because it is a bad Constitution; but because our functionaries have failed it. 3/3"


Yet ANOTHER side show that will distract the Parliament and Govt from conducting the reforms India badly needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

am really starting to get tired of shiv sen and their Antiques....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

What next SC will dissolve parliament and CJI will rule India directly

What next SC will dissolve parliament and CJI will rule India directly


----------



## Star Wars

Shiv Sena acting like morons..
Drought in different states..
SC acting like self appointed tyrants..
Media acting like morons...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bhagat

@Darmashkian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> I hope they don't go down that road , not without a total political concensus cutting across all parties , else its highly risky
> 
> JP had excelent views on this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896508068753408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896747806744576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654896962710339584
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654897140682985473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654897380702052352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654919397547511808
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "In US, UK, Canada, Germany, France & other democracies too government is the biggest litigant! But judges are not appointed by judges! 2/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "The sophistry employed to support unconstitutional elitism is unacceptable. We must clean up politics; we cannot revile & reject it. 3/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "Independence of judiciary does not mean judges are independent of Constitution! All true democracies have independent judiciary. 1/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "In all democracies judges are appointed by government &legislature with participation of lay citizens. Judges have no divine rights! 2/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "By SC's logic, EC, CAG, UPSC, CVC,Lokpal,CBI - all must appoint their own successors to preserve their independence! Why democracy then? 3/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "We all love to hate politicians. But the answer to dirty politics is not divine institutions; it lies in political reform. 4/5"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "Parties abuse & oppose each other recklessly. That gave rise to a culture of revulsion of politics. This climate led to SC verdict.5/5 #NJAC"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "22 year old collegium system cannot subvert 65 year-old Constitution in letter and spirit. Parliament must now rise above petty politics.1/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "War is too important to be left to generals alone. Likewise, judicial appointments are too important to be left to judges alone. 2/3"
> 
> Jayaprakash Narayan op Twitter: "As Ambedkar said, if our Constitution fails, it is not because it is a bad Constitution; but because our functionaries have failed it. 3/3"


SC is really looking for a confrontation... & considering the prevailing situation, they know Govt is under lot pressure & they are in a position of advantage. Media, press & opposition will gang up against the govt.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Death and threat calls to hindus is no news for secular media.


True... I have noticed tweeple repeatedly tagging usual suspects with links to these non secular murders. But no one has the guts or courtesy to respond to this. They all gone deaf & dumb to these incidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

@TimesNow: Kejriwal says he can give security to Ghulam Ali, but he cannot protect 2 small children: Brijesh Kalappa, Congress #DelhiRapeBlamegame

For once I agree with this Congress spokesman.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

*Six reasons why the BJP might win Bihar elections*


*Six reasons why the BJP might win Bihar elections | Business Standard Mobile Website*



skyisthelimit said:


> Can you tell me how to get only tweet image here.
> 
> Seems like its showing all kind of things.



Post the tweet link (Copy link to tweet)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Yechury’s call on Xi Jinping signals strong CPC-CPI (M) ties - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

how is 5forty3 coming up with more analysis if he has run out of money ? i tell u... this guy has been sold out

Sonakshi Sinha was trolled yesterday..... lol


----------



## TejasMk3

Not sure if posted earlier, but reality of so called freedom of speech under the "non yindoo fascist group"

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars

A crackdown on corruption in Jharkhand | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Exit Rahul, enter Priyanka new strategy?
Indira Gandhi's close aide says she preferred Priyanka as her political successor | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Manish Tivari spoke for reservation, anyone think he is trying to get himself out of congress ?


----------



## TejasMk3

Cant believe this BS still goes on:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HariPrasad

Star Wars said:


> Shah has literally dismantled Assam congress, this is just the result of a defeated , agitated party...



This gujarati Duo has accepted the challenge of Congress mukta bharat. Congress is been put in a very pathetic condition. Shah Did the same thing in Gujarat. He engineered erosion of congress from grass root. i.e from village, from Milk Dairy and lastly from Gujarat cricket association. Then came the turn of their influential leaders who were accommodated in BJP. Left out leaders were made so impotent that they are not worth winning their own seat of MLA or MP. All of them lost miserably.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Lo ji media walo ka honesty certificate cancel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> Exit Rahul, enter Priyanka new strategy?
> Indira Gandhi's close aide says she preferred Priyanka as her political successor | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


Laying the groundwork for Pappu's replacement. On one hand you have Pappu loyalists like Jayram Ramesh claiming Pappu would be numero uno come next year...& you have this article only a day after.


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Laying the groundwork for Pappu's replacement. On one hand you have Pappu loyalists like Jayram Ramesh claiming Pappu would be numero uno come next year...& you have this article only a day after.



I don't think he likes pappu either. I heard he was the one who tried to mentor Rahul. Like Shashi tharoor, Jairam is being forced by Gandhi's to endorce him...


----------



## ranjeet

Can anyone shed more light on this incident? 
Bengaluru: Stones pelted at Pejawar Mutt seer Sri Vishweshateertha Swami's convoy : Mail Today, News - India Today


----------



## noksss

Marxist said:


> *Six reasons why the BJP might win Bihar elections*
> 
> 
> *Six reasons why the BJP might win Bihar elections | Business Standard Mobile Website*
> 
> 
> 
> Post the tweet link (Copy link to tweet)



But the recent reports suggest that BJP is not having upper hand and modi has cancelled the rallies and all other stuffs . how true is that?


----------



## magudi

Saw in today's ET that Congress planing to ally with AIUDF for '16 assembly elections, wtf


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656400885266845697

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> Yechury’s call on Xi Jinping signals strong CPC-CPI (M) ties - The Hindu



He should learn a thing or 2 from him



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656400885266845697



Communal modi stealing poor hoarders grain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## micky

magudi said:


> Its actually been happening for a while now : CENSORED! Rana Ayyub Article on Amit Shah That DNA Axed | Caravan Daily
> 
> But yeah he seems more active lately check his fb blogs
> 
> Off topic : @micky found on reddit today


thank you will watch it.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> Saw in today's ET that Congress planing to ally with AIUDF for '16 assembly elections, wtf


Congress needs muslim votes to survive.Since they have lost the tribals support and the adivasis are warming up to BJP,they are paddling both hands and foot to forego complete irrelevancy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mamsalaphala

The Huskar said:


> Congress needs muslim votes to survive.Since they have lost the tribals support and the adivasis are warming up to BJP,they are paddling both hands and foot to forego complete irrelevancy.



Jinnah will be laughing from wherever he is. Revenge is indeed best served cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Prime Minister in 2019? Nitish Kumar will have to first win semi-finals in Bihar | The Indian Express

Lutyuans media pimps busy in their own delusions

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Huskar

Mamsalaphala said:


> Jinnah will be laughing from wherever he is. Revenge is indeed best served cold.


If Jinnah was alive today,he would surely take his sweet time to piss on Nehru's grave.


----------



## Mamsalaphala

The Huskar said:


> If Jinnah was alive today,he would surely take his sweet time to piss on Nehru's grave.



What is the need ? ..... his best revenge would be to see rahul gandhi stumble around like an unwanted village idiot.


----------



## Darmashkian

Josef K said:


> That's a good one. Is that twitter account owned by a Tamil? But I like Ramya Krishnan in real life than Rajnikant


Telugu,not tamil! Rajni is popularamong telugus too, his films are dubbed in telugu for the telugu audience to see! 

Padayappa had quite a few stars in telugu cinema too-Naseer, Ramya which is why it was dubbed in telugu & seen by many including me.  

Even I liked that film.

@mooppan Thanks- 

@Star Wars-Thanks for that chart,will go through it later  @IndoCarib - Honestly speaking it is tough to predict,but even in the worst case for the BJP(under 5forty3's survey), no side will gain a majority,with independents deciding the next sarkar.

Idon't think MGB can win despite the efforts they have put in.

If you ask me, I see NDA getting a slight majority with JDU coming 2nd & with almost twice the no.of seats as RJD.

@bhagat- I can't see that, can you explain what it is??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Prime Minister in 2019? Nitish Kumar will have to first win semi-finals in Bihar | The Indian Express
> 
> Lutyuans media pimps busy in their own delusions



Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Will make Amaravati top city in India by 2019, says Chandrababu Naidu @NIA @bhagat @Srinivas @anant_s @levina 

*Hyderabad*: As Andhra Pradesh gears up for the foundation laying ceremony of new capital city, Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu said all administrative buildings in Amaravati, with the partnership of national and international entities, would be completed by 2019, before the next general elections.

*The state will be offering the portion of land, pooled from farmers, to the partners as it was done in case of Hyderabad where government land was offered during Naidu’s stint as CM of combined Andhra Pradesh. This will ensure that there is a ‘win win’ situation for both government and the partners.*

In an interview to _Deccan Chronicle_ on Tuesday at his water front residence on the banks of river Krishna in Guntur district,* Naidu revealed that build–operate–transfer basis will be adopted for the construction of key buildings in Amaravati and the iconic towers will be first built.*

Naidu said his ‘mahasankalpam’ (greatest goal) is to make Amaravati the top city in India on par with the international cities.

*When asked about the finalisation of master developer and Amaravati development partners, Naidu said it is in process and will be done soon after the foundation ceremony by adopting various methods like Swiss Challenge.*

*“Amaravati city memorial and time capsule will be done immediately. We will start infrastructure development soon after the foundation is laid. Iconic towers will come up fast with the partnership of private national and international partners. We are also inviting top entities from across the world. Justice city, sports city and education city are some of the nine cities proposed within Amaravati. Out of nine cities, education city will soon be realised. Top Indian and international educational institutions like SRM, Amity, VITS and Cambridge are showing interest. We aim to bring 6-7 of top 10 world class educational institutions to the city,” said Naidu.*

Reacting to criticism from opposition leader Y S Jagan Mohan Reddy on allegations of ‘real estate gambling with farmers’ lands, Naidu questioned, *“Does the opposition want me to build a slum here? Farmers have happily given their land. They have all benefited out of land pooling. The land prices have shot up seven times. If I don’t develop the land and build the city, will the farmers keep quiet? Opposition is planning to create hurdles, so that farmers revolt against me. I have to ensure that the farmers’ land prices increases and they are benefited with the same.”*

He added that water grid will be developed similar to the power grid and water management will be taken up so that ground water is available to a depth of three to eight metres across the state.

He further thanked central government for the help and asked for financial support for the state till level-playing stage is achieved.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656380293809442816






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655994414293102592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655766852954492929

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Will make Amaravati top city in India by 2019, says Chandrababu Naidu @NIA @bhagat @Srinivas @anant_s @levina
> 
> *Hyderabad*: As Andhra Pradesh gears up for the foundation laying ceremony of new capital city, Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu said all administrative buildings in Amaravati, with the partnership of national and international entities, would be completed by 2019, before the next general elections.
> 
> *The state will be offering the portion of land, pooled from farmers, to the partners as it was done in case of Hyderabad where government land was offered during Naidu’s stint as CM of combined Andhra Pradesh. This will ensure that there is a ‘win win’ situation for both government and the partners.*
> 
> In an interview to _Deccan Chronicle_ on Tuesday at his water front residence on the banks of river Krishna in Guntur district,* Naidu revealed that build–operate–transfer basis will be adopted for the construction of key buildings in Amaravati and the iconic towers will be first built.*
> 
> Naidu said his ‘mahasankalpam’ (greatest goal) is to make Amaravati the top city in India on par with the international cities.
> 
> *When asked about the finalisation of master developer and Amaravati development partners, Naidu said it is in process and will be done soon after the foundation ceremony by adopting various methods like Swiss Challenge.*
> 
> *“Amaravati city memorial and time capsule will be done immediately. We will start infrastructure development soon after the foundation is laid. Iconic towers will come up fast with the partnership of private national and international partners. We are also inviting top entities from across the world. Justice city, sports city and education city are some of the nine cities proposed within Amaravati. Out of nine cities, education city will soon be realised. Top Indian and international educational institutions like SRM, Amity, VITS and Cambridge are showing interest. We aim to bring 6-7 of top 10 world class educational institutions to the city,” said Naidu.*
> 
> Reacting to criticism from opposition leader Y S Jagan Mohan Reddy on allegations of ‘real estate gambling with farmers’ lands, Naidu questioned, *“Does the opposition want me to build a slum here? Farmers have happily given their land. They have all benefited out of land pooling. The land prices have shot up seven times. If I don’t develop the land and build the city, will the farmers keep quiet? Opposition is planning to create hurdles, so that farmers revolt against me. I have to ensure that the farmers’ land prices increases and they are benefited with the same.”*
> 
> He added that water grid will be developed similar to the power grid and water management will be taken up so that ground water is available to a depth of three to eight metres across the state.
> 
> He further thanked central government for the help and asked for financial support for the state till level-playing stage is achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656380293809442816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655994414293102592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655766852954492929



Good thing he is learning from his mistakes of his last tenure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Good thing Mr. Naidu is focusing on sustainability. He has a golden opportunity to create a capital from scratch and if he succeeds in his vision, we will have a city to be proud off. My top 3 priorities would be:
1. Affordable and reliable public transportation system.
2. Water Harvesting and re-cycling.
3. Green power initiatives along with garbage management.
I wish Chandrababu Naidu and people of Andhra best wishes on this occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656400885266845697




This is the quantity what India eats just in a day. Need some serious thought on population control. Nobody seems to be talking about it.Neither UN nor government or local media.Oh ! God we are to overtake China by 2022 or may be even sooner. Some state government should take initiative. Process of rewarding with cash or lifetime free electricity or free medical insurance or education loans at 1% like things to those who have two or less than two children. Various governments are already disbursing many freebiees like Laptops, free food, free housing. When will time of checking population come ??



anant_s said:


> Good thing Mr. Naidu is focusing on sustainability. He has a golden opportunity to create a capital from scratch and if he succeeds in his vision, we will have a city to be proud off. My top 3 priorities would be:
> 1. Affordable and reliable public transportation system.
> 2. Water Harvesting and re-cycling.
> 3. Green power initiatives along with garbage management.
> I wish Chandrababu Naidu and people of Andhra best wishes on this occasion.




He is the man who gives results. You can expect that he will deliver better than we are expecting.I am his fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> This is the quantity what India eats just in a day. Need some serious thought on population control. Nobody seems to be talking about it.Neither UN nor government or local media.Oh ! God we are to overtake China by 2022 or may be even sooner. Some state government should take initiative. Process of rewarding with cash or lifetime free electricity or free medical insurance or education loans at 1% like things to those who have two or less than two children. Various governments are already disbursing many freebiees like Laptops, free food, free housing. When will time of checking population come ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the man who gives results. You can expect that he will deliver better than we are expecting.I am his fan.




Actually our population growth is getting lower and lower and heard somewhere it will stagnate by 2025 or 2030 , lemme try toget the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

SwAggeR said:


> This is the quantity what India eats just in a day. Need some serious thought on population control. Nobody seems to be talking about it.Neither UN nor government or local media.Oh ! God we are to overtake China by 2022 or may be even sooner. Some state government should take initiative. Process of rewarding with cash or lifetime free electricity or free medical insurance or education loans at 1% like things to those who have two or less than two children. Various governments are already disbursing many freebiees like Laptops, free food, free housing. When will time of checking population come ??
> 
> 
> He is the man who gives results. You can expect that he will deliver better than we are expecting.I am his fan.



India to reach replacement levels of fertility by 2020 - The Hindu






Actually most states are doing okay except for a few. What we need to do is increase production of goods, despite having the second largest amount of arable soil,(very close to U.S, despite the size difference Arable land - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia agricultural production is a fraction of the potential. Requires a lot of things (Modi did a nice Mann ki baat on this, forgot which date).

I also think population and demographics are an advantage at some point, and we should fall into the kind of trap that the Chinese have fallen into.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

I am a Bengali – and here’s why I don’t like Durga Puja


----------



## SwAggeR

TejasMk3 said:


> India to reach replacement levels of fertility by 2020 - The Hindu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most states are doing okay except for a few. What we need to do is increase production of goods, despite having the second largest amount of arable soil,(very close to U.S, despite the size difference Arable land - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia agricultural production is a fraction of the potential. Requires a lot of things (Modi did a nice Mann ki baat on this, forgot which date).
> 
> I also think population and demographics are an advantage at some point, and we should fall into the kind of trap that the Chinese have fallen into.




May be only Bihar, UP , MP and Rajsthan government should give freebies .

Productivity of 2 is fine, anything above that is sin. China got trapped because it capped the procreation at 1. With 2 there won't be any problem. 2 lives will replace 2 dead ones.Balance is necessary now. We alread have one of the biggest market size.


----------



## magudi

Hindutva Fascists And Barbaric Zionists Are Natural Partners! By Anand Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Hindutva Fascists And Barbaric Zionists Are Natural Partners! By Anand Singh



 Partners in Crime


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Hindutva Fascists And Barbaric Zionists Are Natural Partners! By Anand Singh


I wouldn't be surprised if some evil Sanghi baniya is running that website and trying to trick secular folks into some donations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Want Gandhi's India, not Godse's or Bhagwat's: J&K MLA Engineer Rashid | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



ranjeet said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if some evil Sanghi baniya is running that website and trying to trick secular folks into some donations.



Nothing beats troll.in

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

500 crores in 10 years...... Vande Mata Rome !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

A glaring failure


Bhakts are a big letdown

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> A glaring failure
> 
> 
> Bhakts are a big letdown



And as expected columnist happens to be some left leaning Nehruvian from JNU.


----------



## ranjeet

Fvuk the bihar elections lets have some chaat. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656485158896316416


----------



## Star Wars

#JaitleyRapesArnab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> #JaitleyRapesArnab


what happened?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> what happened?



Timesnow, he got blasted by Jaitley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Star Wars said:


> A glaring failure
> 
> 
> Bhakts are a big letdown



How are such JNU professors and allowed to write such articles? Isn't it under govt?
Writing against the maai baap who pays his salary, shouldn't he get some punishment for this?

I feel like giving lot of bad words to such people. He is professor and writes against ruling govt, he does not even deserve his job. He should be fired for being pro CONgi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Josef K

skyisthelimit said:


> How are such JNU professors and allowed to write such articles? Isn't it under govt?
> Writing against the maai baap who pays his salary, shouldn't he get some punishment for this?
> 
> I feel like giving lot of bad words to such people. He is professor and writes against ruling govt, he does not even deserve his job. He should be fired for being pro CONgi



Ultra leftist JNU students once made Indira Gandhi turn back without letting her inside the Univ. Campus and you are asking why are these professors allowed to write articles?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Timesnow, he got blasted by Jaitley



Link dedo bhai


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Link dedo bhai



just happened, link should be up in youtube in a day or two...


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress includes children in protest, faces flak from AAP, BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Josef K said:


> Ultra leftist JNU students once made Indira Gandhi turn back without letting her inside the Univ. Campus and you are asking why are these professors allowed to write articles?



Is there any institution anywhere that churns out pure Sanghis like JNU does for commies ?


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> Is there any institution anywhere that churns out pure Sanghis like JNU does for commies ?



India Desperately needs one such Mega university right in the middle of Delhi and every other state capitals. Otherwise if left alone on these leftists then they will take India to the gutters. Counter view at every level is very important before arriving at final conclusion.I hope with kicking out of Amartya sen, though Nalanda university of Bihar turns out to be one , as it was razed down by none other than seculars of those good old days.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

Malayalam actress Sobhana says she has no idea of Dadri lynching, Sahitya Akademi protest

Who is she ? Is she trolling media walas 

@nair @Star Wars @levina @Marxist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

ranjeet said:


> Fvuk the bihar elections lets have some chaat.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656485158896316416


smart boy!
kam se kam yahan se khaali hath to nahin jaanaa padega

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Hindutva Fascists And Barbaric Zionists Are Natural Partners! By Anand Singh


----------



## anant_s

and ye office of RG kya hai
tweet karney ke liye bhi bandey rakhey hue hain kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Secular KFD, PFI at it again.

Udupi: Miscreants damage Pejawar Swamiji's car in Belagavi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Josef K

magudi said:


> Malayalam actress Sobhana says she has no idea of Dadri lynching, Sahitya Akademi protest
> 
> Who is she ? Is she trolling media walas
> 
> @nair @Star Wars @levina @Marxist



The woman in this song 




She's also a Bharatanatyam dancer. I used to think she's a Tamil until today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Faridkot sacrilege case: Police arrest two brothers - The Times of India

Here is a secular justification for killing Hindus. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656494668423626752

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Faridkot sacrilege case: Police arrest two brothers - The Times of India




Australia ?? Do we have some extradition treaty with them ??

Their handlers need to be booked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Australia ?? Do we have some extradition treaty with them ??


not sure, but their political connection or any other connection must be probed.


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Faridkot sacrilege case: Police arrest two brothers - The Times of India



Things going to cool down anytime soon there ?


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Things going to cool down anytime soon there ?


They will keep on simmering till elections, AAP will start their drama and further provkoe sentiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> Malayalam actress Sobhana says she has no idea of Dadri lynching, Sahitya Akademi protest
> 
> Who is she ? Is she trolling media walas
> 
> @nair @Star Wars @levina @Marxist



She may be unaware of the Dadri ,Rationalist murder ,Award protests and the Media hype created ....
She acted in lot of malayalam filims in 80's 90's very famous actress and dancer ,She won national award for the movie Manichitrathazu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamsalaphala

ranjeet said:


> They will keep on simmering till elections, AAP will start their drama and further provkoe sentiments.



Let me ask you what you do not ask yourself. What is the underlying reason for this anger ? .... clearly the book was just an excuse. The real anger is something else. what is it ?


----------



## IndoCarib

Babri Masjid litigant Hashim Ansari wants ban on beef across the country | ದೇಶಾದ್ಯಂತ ಗೋಮಾಂಸ ನಿಷೇಧಿಸಬೇಕು: ಹಶೀಮ್ ಅನ್ಸಾರಿ | Kannadaprabha.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Mamsalaphala said:


> Let me ask you what you do not ask yourself. What is the underlying reason for this anger ? .... clearly the book was just an excuse. The real anger is something else. what is it ?


To be honest according to me everything boils down to how Badal's are running the state as their own personal property.


-----------------------------------------------------------------

4 more arrested for secular murder.

Mangaluru: Prashant murder - Four more arrested; Murugan urges public to ignore rumours

@Guynextdoor2 @The_Showstopper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656382201383116800

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

A must watch, Indian female journalist broke the Guinness world record for administering maximum number of verbal slaps in the last 2:30 mins.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> A must watch, Indian female journalist broke the Guinness world record for administering maximum number of verbal slaps in the last 2:30 mins.




No she didn't. I would have done better.



ranjeet said:


> A must watch, Indian female journalist broke the Guinness world record for administering maximum number of verbal slaps in the last 2:30 mins.




No she didn't. I would have done better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> No she didn't. I would have done better.


ok


----------



## SwAggeR

Who the hell does that Pakistani is ?? He thinks as if he is Indira and can enforce emergency and shove Sickularism down our throats ?? SS itself is in government in Maharastra, without them government will fall in a week so it's political compulsion of BJP.She should have highlighted that. And anyway that lady I guess didn't know that Pakistani Sikhs too are camping in India too get India's citizenship.



ranjeet said:


> ok


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Who the hell does that Pakistani is ?? He thinks he is Indira and can shove Sickularism down our throats ?? And anyway that lady I guess didn't know that Pakistani Sikhs too are camping in India too get India's citizenship.


He is retired air vice marshal Shahid Lateef.


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> He is retired air vice marshal Shahid Lateef.



All of them are cut from same lot . They don't talk any better than average poster on this forum so they deserve the reply which we give on this forum or for more diverse opinion it should be imported from BR forum.Should have brought in the Xitians situation in Pakistan too. Even their blasphemy law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">A highly placed source in Bihar Congress says that, in the internal assessment of MGB, NDA is currently ahead in 10/24 seats in Seemanchal.</p>&mdash; Sachin Reddy (@snsachinnandu) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656539035637182464">October 20, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656539678342971392

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> Want Gandhi's India, not Godse's or Bhagwat's: J&K MLA Engineer Rashid | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing beats troll.in



Yes, Gandi's india where the Beef parties are organized to specifically hurt the sentiments of Hindus. All hypocrite and pseudo secular are hurting Hindu sentiment by wearing the Secularism Burkha. From the core, they are highly communal and communist but they talk of secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Secular establishment has not accepted Modi as PM, says Taslima Nasrin : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

bringing out Dalit killings seems like a despo move, media trying to convert Dalit votes to RJD+


----------



## IndoCarib

Its all his fault ! 

Indian Exponent: India was this perfectly happy place, and then came Narendra Modi

The award for the most secular govt in all of India goes to Cong govt of K'taka

Karnataka to drop 175 cases against PFI, BJP cries foul | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaunty

magudi said:


>



Very good video.



ranjeet said:


> A must watch, Indian female journalist broke the Guinness world record for administering maximum number of verbal slaps in the last 2:30 mins.



It is futile to argue with Pakistani idiots. Most of them have absolutely no clue about anything and keep shouting as if they knew everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

IndoCarib said:


> Its all his fault !
> 
> Indian Exponent: India was this perfectly happy place, and then came Narendra Modi
> 
> The award for the most secular govt in all of India goes to Cong govt of K'taka
> 
> Karnataka to drop 175 cases against PFI, BJP cries foul | The Indian Express



Entire congress ecosystem is corrupt. It is not just the Gandhis, the rot is in the very roots. Those who argue just the removal of Gandhis is enough to correct Congress are delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

i swear this PK guy is a BJP agent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> i swear this PK guy is a BJP agent



PK guy?


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> PK guy?



Prasanth Kishore, the guy who helped Modi win 2014 elections who is working for Nitish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> Prasanth Kishore, the guy who helped Modi win 2014 elections who is working for Nitish.


Weren't there rumours that he had differences with all BJP leaders except Modi ? He did do an excellent job in 2014....


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> Weren't there rumours that he had differences with all BJP leaders except Modi ? He did do an excellent job in 2014....



He has had NItish make so many flip flops, sometimes it bihar ke bahar , sometimes its dal, sometimes its DNA, sometimes its Dalit. Either Nitish is a dumbass or PK is forcing Nitish to keep jumping topics.


----------



## gau8av

jaunty said:


> Very good video.


indeed, good vid

can't find the original post, but thanks @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Indian Exponent: Dadri Beef Murder - Mobs have a religion but terrorists don't


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656792076252655616











gau8av said:


> indeed, good vid
> 
> can't find the original post, but thanks @magudi



There are many videos where he says the same stuff and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arbit

Star Wars said:


> He has had NItish make so many flip flops, sometimes it bihar ke bahar , sometimes its dal, sometimes its DNA, sometimes its Dalit. Either Nitish is a dumbass or PK is forcing Nitish to keep jumping topics.



Prashant Kishore is an ideologically neutral guy. Something incomprehensible to a person like me. 
He first approached Congress, but congress was lukewarm to his proposals. Eventually he was lapped up by Modi with whom he enjoyed a good working equation. 
His understanding and desire was to have a policy making role in the government once its formed. That obviously didn't happen with Modi in charge. So he parted ways. 

And make no mistake, all this talk about Nitish giving tough competition to Modi is only because of Prashant kishore. He has micro managed Nitish's campaign to the point of him avoiding sharing stage with Laloo. All those bright red posters of Nitish, Har ghar dastak, are PK's ideas being implemented. All those village idiots in Nitish's camp can't come up with these ideas to save their lives. 
He has made Nitish 10 times more effective than if he were to campaign alone. In that sense I consider it to be a mistake of BJP in letting PK go. 
They wouldn't be facing such a tough contest if not for PK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arbit said:


> Prashant Kishore is an ideologically neutral guy. Something incomprehensible to a person like me.
> He first approached Congress, but congress was lukewarm to his proposals. Eventually he was lapped up by Modi with whom he enjoyed a good working equation.
> His understanding and desire was to have a policy making role in the government once its formed. That obviously didn't happen with Modi in charge. So he parted ways.
> 
> And make no mistake, all this talk about Nitish giving tough competition to Modi is only because of Prashant kishore. He has micro managed Nitish's campaign to the point of him avoiding sharing stage with Laloo. All those bright red posters of Nitish, Har ghar dastak, are PK's ideas being implemented. All those village idiots in Nitish's camp can't come up with these ideas to save their lives.
> He has made Nitish 10 times more effective than if he were to campaign alone. In that sense I consider it to be a mistake of BJP in letting PK go.
> They wouldn't be facing such a tough contest if not for PK.



Competition is tough only on twitter and in Media, on the ground reports suggest that Nitish is getting hammered.


----------



## arbit

Star Wars said:


> Competition is tough only on twitter and in Media, on the ground reports suggest that Nitish is getting hammered.



Might very well be true. My point is It wouldn't be a contest even on media if Nitish were to manage his campaign alone with Laloo in tow. PK has done wonders for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

arbit said:


> Might very well be true. My point is It wouldn't be a contest even on media if Nitish were to manage his campaign alone with Laloo in tow. PK has done wonders for him.



Media is bound to go against Modi, and it will only get worse in the years ahead. It really isn't a contest from what i hear. IF what i hear is true, then NDA could get 180+

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arbit

Star Wars said:


> Media is bound to go against Modi, and it will only get worse in the years ahead. It really isn't a contest from what i hear. IF what i hear is true, then NDA could get 180+



Couldn't be happier if what you say is actually true  However I feel the fight is closer but thats just my own assessment. 
Moreover 10 years in power are enough to stem the rot in academia and weed out leftist and congress scum from literary cliques. Things will turn for the worse before they improve.
Meantime I only want to keep these shiv sena/Hindu sena scumbags from giving bad publicity to us hindus and instead work towards unifying all groups in this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

arbit said:


> Couldn't be happier if what you say is actually true  However I feel the fight is closer but thats just my own assessment.
> Moreover 10 years in power are enough to stem the rot in academia and weed out leftist and congress scum from literary cliques. Things will turn for the worse before they improve.
> Meantime I only want to keep these shiv sena/Hindu sena scumbags from giving bad publicity to us hindus and instead work towards unifying all groups in this country.



13 Rallies have been conducted on Lalu's sons constituencies which are supposed to be safe seats. That itself tells you what the situation is. Besides BJP's internal poll predicts 45-50/81 seats in first 2 phases


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656834272498585601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656834570436808704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656835424187367424






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656836266676260864


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656837342271942656

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656837768404819968






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656838174610554880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656838299781197825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656838665880997888

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SUDIP

TW right wingers are more capable then bjp spokes persons. BJP's atrocious media management skill are all responsible for present media mess. Look how prashant kishore exposed by a patel bhai in spreading all lies abt BJP's gloomy performance in 2 phases of Bihar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656834272498585601How News Whores are used in a misinformation campaign to sabotage BJP in Bihar!!! (with images, tweets) · nisheethsharan · Storify



Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656837768404819968



ohh shoot i lost u jst posted this a min earlier den me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

Are u coming for MANA MATI MANA NEERU?


Darmashkian said:


> Will make Amaravati top city in India by 2019, says Chandrababu Naidu @NIA @bhagat @Srinivas @anant_s @levina
> 
> *Hyderabad*: As Andhra Pradesh gears up for the foundation laying ceremony of new capital city, Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu said all administrative buildings in Amaravati, with the partnership of national and international entities, would be completed by 2019, before the next general elections.
> 
> *The state will be offering the portion of land, pooled from farmers, to the partners as it was done in case of Hyderabad where government land was offered during Naidu’s stint as CM of combined Andhra Pradesh. This will ensure that there is a ‘win win’ situation for both government and the partners.*
> 
> In an interview to _Deccan Chronicle_ on Tuesday at his water front residence on the banks of river Krishna in Guntur district,* Naidu revealed that build–operate–transfer basis will be adopted for the construction of key buildings in Amaravati and the iconic towers will be first built.*
> 
> Naidu said his ‘mahasankalpam’ (greatest goal) is to make Amaravati the top city in India on par with the international cities.
> 
> *When asked about the finalisation of master developer and Amaravati development partners, Naidu said it is in process and will be done soon after the foundation ceremony by adopting various methods like Swiss Challenge.*
> 
> *“Amaravati city memorial and time capsule will be done immediately. We will start infrastructure development soon after the foundation is laid. Iconic towers will come up fast with the partnership of private national and international partners. We are also inviting top entities from across the world. Justice city, sports city and education city are some of the nine cities proposed within Amaravati. Out of nine cities, education city will soon be realised. Top Indian and international educational institutions like SRM, Amity, VITS and Cambridge are showing interest. We aim to bring 6-7 of top 10 world class educational institutions to the city,” said Naidu.*
> 
> Reacting to criticism from opposition leader Y S Jagan Mohan Reddy on allegations of ‘real estate gambling with farmers’ lands, Naidu questioned, *“Does the opposition want me to build a slum here? Farmers have happily given their land. They have all benefited out of land pooling. The land prices have shot up seven times. If I don’t develop the land and build the city, will the farmers keep quiet? Opposition is planning to create hurdles, so that farmers revolt against me. I have to ensure that the farmers’ land prices increases and they are benefited with the same.”*
> 
> He added that water grid will be developed similar to the power grid and water management will be taken up so that ground water is available to a depth of three to eight metres across the state.
> 
> He further thanked central government for the help and asked for financial support for the state till level-playing stage is achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656380293809442816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655994414293102592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655766852954492929


----------



## Darmashkian

NIA said:


> Are u coming for MANA MATI MANA NEERU?


Nope, I will be in Hyderabad only today. I just returned from Bengaluru.

Will watch the entire ceremony on TV/Twitter
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How the left-liberal mafia works

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656171845155065856





Yashwant Deshmukh, a prominent pollster(C-voter) agrees

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656173593030582272-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anupam Kher takes on the mafia, why didn't they make him the head of FTII?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656873283908796416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656885224220020736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656879916600967168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656879009377230849Paresh Rawal op Twitter: "Mr Sardesai G trolling him on Twitter..Rana Ayyub ji calling him 'Hypocrite'...seems @AnupamPkher ji hit some nerve with his honest comments"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SUDIP

i never knew Dr. V.k saraswat is that closed to mohan bhagwat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657034691917189120

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Bhagwats speech is excellent

Full Text of speech by RSS Sarasanghachalak Mohan Bhagwat’s #RSSVijayadashami Speech-2015 | Vishwa Samvada Kendra


Honorable Chief Guest of Today’s program Dr. V. K. Saraswat_, _other invited guests, revered citizens, mothers, sisters and beloved swayamsewaks:-

Today, we are gathered here to celebrate our annual festivities of the Vijayadashmi Parva. 90 years have elapsed since the sangh work was started. This year is the 125th birth anniversary of Bharatratna Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar. He made a lifelong struggle against the injustice of social inequality and made provisions in the Constitution thereby eradicating those discriminations from the political and economic spheres of our national life. In Shri Guruji’s (second Sarsanghchalak of RSS) words, his talent was a confluence of _Acharya Shankar’s_ Sharp Intellect and _Tathagat Buddha’s_ unbounded compassion.

Last year was also the 125th Birth Anniversary of Parampujaniya Dr. Hedgewar (founder of Sangh). He envisioned creation of a prosperous Bharat as example for the whole world to follow, through collective efforts of an egalitarian society. The evolution of a technique to create honest and selfless workers, striving incessantly and wholeheartedly to achieve this goal was his lifetime contribution. Birth centenary of Late Shri Balasaheb Deoras, an expert in this technique and the third Sarsanghchalak of RSS, is also to commence this year. Late Pandit Deendayalji Upadhyay, who was nurtured in this technique, had suggested an integral approach called _Ekatma Manav Darshan,_ adopted to modern times for the nation, based on the eternal values of Bharatiya Philosophy. His birth centenary has also commenced.

By a pleasant coincidence, this is also the 1000th year of coronation of RajRajeshwar Rajendra Chola, a royal who had established a model of good governance in Bharat and had promulgated in South East Asia the benevolent influence of the eternal _Bharatiya_ culture. Rejecting all disparities based on caste and creed, and breaking all the barriers of superstitious traditions, Shri Ramanujacharya made the path of_Bhakti_ to all the sections of the society, thus paving the way for social harmony. Preparations are going on at the social level to celebrate his 1000th birth anniversary in the coming year. This is also the 1000th birth anniversary of great _Shaiva _philosopher from Jammu-Kashmir, Acharya Abhinav Gupt_. _The celebration of the 5151th Anniversary of our revered _Bhagvad_ _Gita_, which conveys the message of doing _Karma_without expecting any of _Phala,_ and the principles of “_Karmasu Kaushalam_” and “_Samatva_”, will be continued till the Gita Jayanti_._

Two great souls departed us this year. Our Ex President, Dr. Abdul Kalam was one who had dedicated his life towards instilling confidence and national pride in our young generation, while constantly urging them to achieve the best for our country in all walks of life. Swami Dayanand Saraswati_, _by being a Vedic teacher, provided a modern view of our eternal culture and aroused pride and activism about it in our society and the world at large. Both of these eternal souls etched the message of the glory of Bharat and social unity through their work.

The reason behind remembering all these coincidence today is to draw our attention to the call of our innate duty to build up a prosperous, efficient and egalitarian Bharat, to bring peace, prosperity and progress, right from our families to the whole world. To accomplish this goal, based on the strength of an organized society, is the point of contemplation today.

The resurgence of a self reliant, strong, prosperous and secure Bharat, giving benevolent and flourishing leadership to the world, is possible only when an egalitarian, organized and enlightened society with self esteem strives towards this end; not only that, the firm resolve of such a society will reflect on the policies of our democratic system and the constitutional authorities who run the system. Agile, clear, accurate policies as well as discretion of a society which is free of selfishness and divisiveness are mandatory requirements to change the destiny of nation and, therefore, it is essential that both should complement each other.

With this picture in mind, when we ponder over the present situation in the country, we get a very optimistic and soothing view. An atmosphere of disappointment and lost faith, which existed couple of years back, has evaporated. An atmosphere of expectations has come to fore, generating a sense of optimism that such expectations shall be fulfilled. It has to be made sure that these positive vibes reaches the last person in the row, by turning it into an actual experience by bringing about a real positive change in his life; his trust in the bright future of his own personal life as also of national, should grow.

It is becoming evident to all that Bharat’s esteem in the world has gone up many-fold in the last couple of years. In view of Bharat’s national interest, many pro active steps have been taken to improve bi lateral relationship with the neighboring countries, with successful results. It seems that the world is being introduced to a new modern Bharat. The World is experiencing a Bharat, which is full of self-respect and self confidence, maintaining the traditional view of goodwill towards all but, at the same time, unhesitatingly taking stand in very clear terms, in international diplomacy whenever national interests are involved, and giving a helping hand to nations in distress anywhere in the world. Bharat is reincarnating itself into an all together new manifestation and the world is enchanted to see Bharat’s new Avatar with utmost optimism. Bharat’s _Gita,_ _Yoga _and _Tathagat _have a universal acceptance like never before. Keeping in view the need to develop goodwill for _Bhartiya_ psyche and tradition and to protect and enhance its prestige, Policies are being formulated at the administrative level. All the developing nations of the world are looking forward to Bharat’s leadership to emancipate them from the undesirable influence of the so called world powers. Throughout its chequered history of rise and fall, Bharat has always treated the whole world as its own family. On account of its agility and strength, Bharat has always followed the tradition of finding the balance between national interests and world interests, with utmost integrity towards both, and today we are gradually experiencing the glimpse of same age-old diplomatic approach. It is necessary that this effulgent picture of Bharat is imprinted in the mind of the World as well as in the mind of every individual of the land. Hence, it is vital that we should make all walks of our national life vibrant with a new thought and new valiant efforts. So, creating a new picture of the society capable of adopting policies and systems in keeping with modern times and, at the same time, based on the foundations of the eternal truth, which forms the substratum of our immortal national life, is the need of the hour.

We must come out of “_Saheb_ is always Right” (_“Saheb Wakyam Pramanam”_) mentality. Making _Bharatiya_ mind and soul as the basis, we should adopt whatever is good, truthful and fair from the rest of the world and create an independent modern road-map for our nation. The thoughts and actions of intelligentsia, administration and policies of government should be transformed accordingly. In the absence of this synergy, it will not be possible to present a Bharat that is self reliant, egalitarian, strong and prosperous. Deficiencies of the thought processes and philosophies, which prevailed for centuries in the world, are being scientifically proved. The ill-effects of such deficient thought process and philosophies are even more compelling to ponder over the very same thought processes and philosophies have made review of them all the more compelling.

In 1951, Social and economic department of United Nations, supporting these deficient philosophies had made following proclamation:

_“There is a sense in which rapid economic progress is impossible without painful adjustments. Ancient philosophies have to be scrapped; old social institutions have to disintegrate. Bonds of caste, creed and race have to burst and large numbers of persons who cannot keep up with the progress have to have their expectations of a comfortable life frustrated. Very few communities are willing to pay the full price of economic progress.”_

It was an extremely materialistic, self-centered and insensitive philosophy that was forced upon the world. When the ill-effects of the very same philosophy started affecting the proponents of this philosophy, they made a sudden U turn. In October 2005, the conclave of the Governors of Central Banks of the G20 countries declared:

_“We note development approaches are evolving over time and thus need to be updated as economic challenges unfold. —— We recognize there is no uniform development approach that fits all the countries. Each country should be able to choose the development approaches and policies that best suit its specific characteristics while benefitting from there accumulated experience in policy making over last decades, including the importance of strong macroeconomic policies for sustained growth.” _

Bringing more clarity to the statement above, News Bulletin of World Bank in 2008, said:

_“In our work across the world we have learnt the hard way that there is no one model that fits all. Development is all about transformation. It means taking the best ideas, testing them in new situations and throwing away what doesn’t work. It means, above all, having the ability to recognize when we have failed. This is never an easy thing to do. It is ever more difficult for an organization to do so, be it the government or the World Bank, which constantly need to adapt to the changing nature of developmental challenge.”_

After this self realization, phrases like ‘Holistic’ and ‘Sustainable development’ started appearing in the world discourse over development talks. Environmental concerns also could find made some place in this discourse. So, it will be prudent to free ourselves from the tendency to accept this deficient philosophy as the ultimate truth, since it in itself is going through the cycle of experiment- experience- change. It would be better if we stick to our time tested philosophy. This philosophy is based on cooperation and coordination. According to this philosophy, _Dharma_ and _Sanskar_ are at the forefront of Life and not _Arth_–_Kaam_. For sustainable development, this philosophy encourages least use of energy, maximum employment, sensitivity towards environment, ethics, and the wholesome approach to agriculture. It suggests a decentralized and self reliant economic and industrial order. There is a major emphasis on skill development and increased productivity. As per this philosophy, success of the system is judged on the fact whether the last person in the land is getting justice, education and basic needs of life. Hence the major emphasis has to be on farmers and agriculture, small and medium scale industries, small traders and craftsmen. All organizations, intellectuals, policy makers, political class and administrators working in the socio-economic field have to take a note of this.

It is pleasurable to note that the manifesto of _Niti Ayog_ is giving clear indications in the same direction. It is obvious that this metamorphosis will not take place all of a sudden. It would be a challenge to bring inherited economy back to normal state, balance political compulsions, and straighten administrative machinery. We ought to keep whole lot of patience to see the fruition of our efforts to take the benefits of development to the lowest strata of society and enlist their participation in the nation-building. We would like to see steady increase in their confidence towards nation building exercise. _Mudra Bank_, _Jan Dhan Yojna_, voluntary surrender of cooking gas subsidy, _Swatch Bharat_ initiative, and skill development are some useful initiatives of the present government, in the same direction. It is essential to get credible data, both qualitative and quantitative, from the grassroots level to measure the efficacy of our developmental policies. It is also necessary to hold fruitful dialogues to ensure the participation of all in the nation building exercise, and speed up the execution of the program.

Efficacy of all the policy measures aimed at changing the destiny of the nation will very much depend upon the enterprising spirit, capability to cooperate, and the wisdom of masses. To achieve it, enlightenment and training of society is a prerequisite. While speaking about development, population growth is one related aspect, which is much talked about. We need to seriously ponder our population policy. It must be discussed whether population is a boon or bane? Whether the current systems and resources would be adequate to provide employment and basic amenities to masses after 50 years from now? How much manpower would be required to run our systems effectively? Quiet often, it becomes mother’s responsibility to bringing up children and inculcating values in them. Hence diet, healthcare, self-respect, empowerment, enlightenment, opportunities and freedom to make use of those opportunities by our mothers need to be ensured by our system. Are our systems turned for the same? What is our anticipation regarding the condition of our environment after 50 years? Facts and figures of last two census reports and the imbalances that have come to notice as a result are being widely discussed. Our present and future is getting impacted by the same. We need to rise above vote bank politics to formulate a holistic approach, equally applicable to all citizens, towards the population policy. Such a population policy cannot be enforced by our Governments or laws, all alone. Considerable efforts are required to tune society’s psyche to the same. It would be prudent to think about the same during policy making exercise.

To bring about a change in the natural instincts and behavioral patterns of humans, customary religious practices, and cultural traditions, in accordance with current times is often, too tricky. Even if this change is appropriate, it cannot be accomplished by just bringing in a law or making law enforcement agencies to enforce the law. It never happened this way and it will never happen this way. It can only be accomplished through a respectful dialogue with concerned entities. This dialogue and the efforts to enlighten the society through the dialogue, needs to take place at all the levels be it the government, administration, media or intellectuals in the society and it should consistently continue before and after such changes. We should not be guided by cheap popularity or political incentives. What is truthful and just should be our guiding principle. By adopting a compassionate approach towards every section of society, we can change their approach through a friendly and respectable dialogue. The anguish some sections of people felt as a result of some reasoned judgments could have been avoided. For example, _Santhara,_ peculiar life style of _Digambar Acharyas,_ _Bal-Deeksha_ (initiations of children as recluses), etc., are some of the age old practices prevalent in the _Jain_ community. To bring about changes in such matters without consulting the_Acharyas_ of the respective sects about the reason, importance and philosophy behind such practices, will affect social cohesion and harmony and finally harm the nation. It has been a tradition in every sect/religion in our Country to introspect about their rituals and practices at regular intervals and attunes such a rituals and practices to current times and circumstances. This is the healthy way of bringing about necessary changes. All such changes have always come from within. Any external attempt to bring about such changes has always ended up only in controversies. Success in any systemic change is achieved only through changing the social psyche.

Education system is an important tool for social transformation. In recent years, we have been observing commercialization of education. Getting more and more expensive, it is going beyond the reach of an ordinary citizen. Hence the purpose which education is expected to fulfill, is not taking shape. Apart from imparting formal education, education also aims at shaping a complete man, who is wise, self respecting, self reliant, compassionate, efficient and cultured. With this integral approach to education, many experiments are going on within as well as outside the country. We should take cognizance of all these experiments. Results from these experiments, and the suggestion made by various organizations, educationists and panels should form the basis for all the aspects of education be it curriculum, fee structure or management of education. Education should be society based. Education should be oriented towards fulfilling its goal as well as contemporary requirements of society. And in the light of these limits there should be freedom to chalk out the education system. To ensure that education is not commercialized; government needs to make sure that government educational institutions also are run well at all levels. This process starts with the quality of teachers we have. We need to have effective training, and maintain standards for teachers. More than anything else, we need teachers who realize their responsibilities.

However, the role of parents and society is equally important. Do we tell our children that it is more important to have a meaningful life than a successful life? Is our behavior such, which instills the values of truthfulness, justice, compassion, sacrifice, patience and good behavior? Is our generation ready to tread this path in social and professional fields with insistence and agility, ignoring petty gains? Do we – the social and political leadership – and media care to see that our walk and talk leads the society, particularly new generation, towards national integrity, social harmony and ethical behavior?

To say that Governance and economy and other systems drive human behavior –_“Yatha Raja Tatha Praja”_. Hence our policies should unite the society; caring for the uplift of the weakest link of the society, they should achieve progress of everyone in the society. We need fundamental reforms in our electoral practices, administration, tax systems, public health system, and industrial, educational and agricultural policies to make them more effective and people oriented. Hostilities by Pakistan, expansionism from China, rising fundamentalism and chauvinism in the world order, and unfair international diplomacy, resulting in rise of terrorist outfits like ISIS, are acting as a catalyst to already complicated and serious internal and external security of our country. Fostered by external powers and inspired by external ideologies, some people from within are walking the path of terrorism. It goes without saying that it is government’s responsibility to come out with a comprehensive and a firm policy to root out all such problems ones and for all. Ethical education should be made part of the education policy so as to preserve our social and cultural values intact and thwart all attempts at destroying our culture. There is a view that media should be regulated while conserving their freedom to ensure that no ill effect, knowingly or unknowingly, prevails in the society. It is a fair to expect that all the promised dreams are realized and became a reality fast. But this is also true that governance is driven by the will, quality of thoughts and organized state of the society. When a self realized, righteous and holistic society starts walking with determination on the path towards national glory, the systems and apparatus of nation follow and become helpful in the transformation. A nation becomes prosperous, safe and capable only when government, administration and public at large are on the same page on the issues of identity of nation, national pride, and credible integrity towards nation, and are ready for constant efforts with focused contemplation.

What is the chord that can keep our diverse society together? (1) Certainly, it is our eternal culture – _Hindu_ culture – that accepts and respects all forms of diversity and which precisely forms the nature and value system of every _Bharatiya_. (2) The very culture, based on which our ancestors build their lives, toiled hard to nurture and foster it, and even sacrificed their live for its protection and honor, even to this day, their glory is a source of inspiration and ideal for us. (3) This divine motherland endowed with richest and wealth, who helped us realize the truth that formed the foundation of that culture and the _Dharma_ born out of it, whose abundance of divine wealth nurtured us and made us magnanimous, the love and devotion for whom we inherited from our ancestors, such motherland of ours, even today has the power to arouse the creative spirit of every individual of this country. Through these three factors an individual can easily be assimilated while keeping ones diverse identity of language, region, sect and party intact. Also, even while safeguarding one’s smaller identity, one becomes part of the larger social identity. The humanitarian spirit, vision and philosophy based on the above three factors, the decision in conformity and equally matched practice is what is called _Hindutva_.

This lifestyle of Hindu society, from time immoral, even long before the term _Hindu_ was coined, evolved in keeping with the time on the basis of above three factors. The onus of good and bad of this nation ever rusts only on their shoulders.

For last 90 years, RSS has been constantly trying to galvanize the energies of Hindu society for nation building. Sangh founder Dr. Hedgewar had very well understood that the task of nation and society building cannot be entrusted on contract. When an efficient and organised society works persistently for the betterment of nation for a long time, then only the nation becomes prosperous. The mission of RSS is to prepare such workers who can organize the society for this noble cause. Today, everyone can see the impact created by Swayamsewaks coming out of the easy and simple modus operandi of RSS. Now they not only get respect and affection from a grateful society, but also the recognition of the whole world.

Come on, let us all become Swayamsewaks and be part of this sacred work, because this the only way to build the Bharat that the world inevitably looks forward to for a new opening. The _Bharatiya _society has to become perfect and organised on the strength of their eternal identity. Soaked with the nectar of our _Dharmic Values_ that ends all divisiveness and is capable of infuse the whole humankind with the feeling of fraternity by giving them real freedom, let us individually and collectively endeavor to accord happiness, peace and redemption to human race. This the way out and we have to do it.

हिन्दु हिन्दु एक रहे भेद भाव को नही सहे
संघर्षो से दुखी जगत को मानवता की शिक्षा दे

भारत माता की जय

(_Hindu Hindu Ek Rahe, Bhed Bhav ko nahi sahe_

_Sangharshonse Dukhee Jagat Ko Manavata Kee Shiksha De, _Bharat Mata Ki Jay)

Let all Hindus unite! Do not compromise with any discriminations .

Let set an example of human brotherhood to the world afflicted by sorrow.

Bharat Mata Ki Jay
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Not one controversial sentence by Bhagwat , suppression of free speech in Modi's India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Once Panth (religion) was their biggest strength now it is their weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> Once Panth (religion) was their biggest strength now it is their weakness.
> View attachment 266293



How's the situation now ?


----------



## SUDIP

Star Wars said:


> Bhagwats speech is excellent
> 
> Full Text of speech by RSS Sarasanghachalak Mohan Bhagwat’s #RSSVijayadashami Speech-2015 | Vishwa Samvada Kendra
> 
> 
> Honorable Chief Guest of Today’s program Dr. V. K. Saraswat_, _other invited guests, revered citizens, mothers, sisters and beloved swayamsewaks:-
> 
> Today, we are gathered here to celebrate our annual festivities of the Vijayadashmi Parva. 90 years have elapsed since the sangh work was started. This year is the 125th birth anniversary of Bharatratna Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar. He made a lifelong struggle against the injustice of social inequality and made provisions in the Constitution thereby eradicating those discriminations from the political and economic spheres of our national life. In Shri Guruji’s (second Sarsanghchalak of RSS) words, his talent was a confluence of _Acharya Shankar’s_ Sharp Intellect and _Tathagat Buddha’s_ unbounded compassion.
> 
> Last year was also the 125th Birth Anniversary of Parampujaniya Dr. Hedgewar (founder of Sangh). He envisioned creation of a prosperous Bharat as example for the whole world to follow, through collective efforts of an egalitarian society. The evolution of a technique to create honest and selfless workers, striving incessantly and wholeheartedly to achieve this goal was his lifetime contribution. Birth centenary of Late Shri Balasaheb Deoras, an expert in this technique and the third Sarsanghchalak of RSS, is also to commence this year. Late Pandit Deendayalji Upadhyay, who was nurtured in this technique, had suggested an integral approach called _Ekatma Manav Darshan,_ adopted to modern times for the nation, based on the eternal values of Bharatiya Philosophy. His birth centenary has also commenced.
> 
> By a pleasant coincidence, this is also the 1000th year of coronation of RajRajeshwar Rajendra Chola, a royal who had established a model of good governance in Bharat and had promulgated in South East Asia the benevolent influence of the eternal _Bharatiya_ culture. Rejecting all disparities based on caste and creed, and breaking all the barriers of superstitious traditions, Shri Ramanujacharya made the path of_Bhakti_ to all the sections of the society, thus paving the way for social harmony. Preparations are going on at the social level to celebrate his 1000th birth anniversary in the coming year. This is also the 1000th birth anniversary of great _Shaiva _philosopher from Jammu-Kashmir, Acharya Abhinav Gupt_. _The celebration of the 5151th Anniversary of our revered _Bhagvad_ _Gita_, which conveys the message of doing _Karma_without expecting any of _Phala,_ and the principles of “_Karmasu Kaushalam_” and “_Samatva_”, will be continued till the Gita Jayanti_._
> 
> Two great souls departed us this year. Our Ex President, Dr. Abdul Kalam was one who had dedicated his life towards instilling confidence and national pride in our young generation, while constantly urging them to achieve the best for our country in all walks of life. Swami Dayanand Saraswati_, _by being a Vedic teacher, provided a modern view of our eternal culture and aroused pride and activism about it in our society and the world at large. Both of these eternal souls etched the message of the glory of Bharat and social unity through their work.
> 
> The reason behind remembering all these coincidence today is to draw our attention to the call of our innate duty to build up a prosperous, efficient and egalitarian Bharat, to bring peace, prosperity and progress, right from our families to the whole world. To accomplish this goal, based on the strength of an organized society, is the point of contemplation today.
> 
> The resurgence of a self reliant, strong, prosperous and secure Bharat, giving benevolent and flourishing leadership to the world, is possible only when an egalitarian, organized and enlightened society with self esteem strives towards this end; not only that, the firm resolve of such a society will reflect on the policies of our democratic system and the constitutional authorities who run the system. Agile, clear, accurate policies as well as discretion of a society which is free of selfishness and divisiveness are mandatory requirements to change the destiny of nation and, therefore, it is essential that both should complement each other.
> 
> With this picture in mind, when we ponder over the present situation in the country, we get a very optimistic and soothing view. An atmosphere of disappointment and lost faith, which existed couple of years back, has evaporated. An atmosphere of expectations has come to fore, generating a sense of optimism that such expectations shall be fulfilled. It has to be made sure that these positive vibes reaches the last person in the row, by turning it into an actual experience by bringing about a real positive change in his life; his trust in the bright future of his own personal life as also of national, should grow.
> 
> It is becoming evident to all that Bharat’s esteem in the world has gone up many-fold in the last couple of years. In view of Bharat’s national interest, many pro active steps have been taken to improve bi lateral relationship with the neighboring countries, with successful results. It seems that the world is being introduced to a new modern Bharat. The World is experiencing a Bharat, which is full of self-respect and self confidence, maintaining the traditional view of goodwill towards all but, at the same time, unhesitatingly taking stand in very clear terms, in international diplomacy whenever national interests are involved, and giving a helping hand to nations in distress anywhere in the world. Bharat is reincarnating itself into an all together new manifestation and the world is enchanted to see Bharat’s new Avatar with utmost optimism. Bharat’s _Gita,_ _Yoga _and _Tathagat _have a universal acceptance like never before. Keeping in view the need to develop goodwill for _Bhartiya_ psyche and tradition and to protect and enhance its prestige, Policies are being formulated at the administrative level. All the developing nations of the world are looking forward to Bharat’s leadership to emancipate them from the undesirable influence of the so called world powers. Throughout its chequered history of rise and fall, Bharat has always treated the whole world as its own family. On account of its agility and strength, Bharat has always followed the tradition of finding the balance between national interests and world interests, with utmost integrity towards both, and today we are gradually experiencing the glimpse of same age-old diplomatic approach. It is necessary that this effulgent picture of Bharat is imprinted in the mind of the World as well as in the mind of every individual of the land. Hence, it is vital that we should make all walks of our national life vibrant with a new thought and new valiant efforts. So, creating a new picture of the society capable of adopting policies and systems in keeping with modern times and, at the same time, based on the foundations of the eternal truth, which forms the substratum of our immortal national life, is the need of the hour.
> 
> We must come out of “_Saheb_ is always Right” (_“Saheb Wakyam Pramanam”_) mentality. Making _Bharatiya_ mind and soul as the basis, we should adopt whatever is good, truthful and fair from the rest of the world and create an independent modern road-map for our nation. The thoughts and actions of intelligentsia, administration and policies of government should be transformed accordingly. In the absence of this synergy, it will not be possible to present a Bharat that is self reliant, egalitarian, strong and prosperous. Deficiencies of the thought processes and philosophies, which prevailed for centuries in the world, are being scientifically proved. The ill-effects of such deficient thought process and philosophies are even more compelling to ponder over the very same thought processes and philosophies have made review of them all the more compelling.
> 
> In 1951, Social and economic department of United Nations, supporting these deficient philosophies had made following proclamation:
> 
> _“There is a sense in which rapid economic progress is impossible without painful adjustments. Ancient philosophies have to be scrapped; old social institutions have to disintegrate. Bonds of caste, creed and race have to burst and large numbers of persons who cannot keep up with the progress have to have their expectations of a comfortable life frustrated. Very few communities are willing to pay the full price of economic progress.”_
> 
> It was an extremely materialistic, self-centered and insensitive philosophy that was forced upon the world. When the ill-effects of the very same philosophy started affecting the proponents of this philosophy, they made a sudden U turn. In October 2005, the conclave of the Governors of Central Banks of the G20 countries declared:
> 
> _“We note development approaches are evolving over time and thus need to be updated as economic challenges unfold. —— We recognize there is no uniform development approach that fits all the countries. Each country should be able to choose the development approaches and policies that best suit its specific characteristics while benefitting from there accumulated experience in policy making over last decades, including the importance of strong macroeconomic policies for sustained growth.” _
> 
> Bringing more clarity to the statement above, News Bulletin of World Bank in 2008, said:
> 
> _“In our work across the world we have learnt the hard way that there is no one model that fits all. Development is all about transformation. It means taking the best ideas, testing them in new situations and throwing away what doesn’t work. It means, above all, having the ability to recognize when we have failed. This is never an easy thing to do. It is ever more difficult for an organization to do so, be it the government or the World Bank, which constantly need to adapt to the changing nature of developmental challenge.”_
> 
> After this self realization, phrases like ‘Holistic’ and ‘Sustainable development’ started appearing in the world discourse over development talks. Environmental concerns also could find made some place in this discourse. So, it will be prudent to free ourselves from the tendency to accept this deficient philosophy as the ultimate truth, since it in itself is going through the cycle of experiment- experience- change. It would be better if we stick to our time tested philosophy. This philosophy is based on cooperation and coordination. According to this philosophy, _Dharma_ and _Sanskar_ are at the forefront of Life and not _Arth_–_Kaam_. For sustainable development, this philosophy encourages least use of energy, maximum employment, sensitivity towards environment, ethics, and the wholesome approach to agriculture. It suggests a decentralized and self reliant economic and industrial order. There is a major emphasis on skill development and increased productivity. As per this philosophy, success of the system is judged on the fact whether the last person in the land is getting justice, education and basic needs of life. Hence the major emphasis has to be on farmers and agriculture, small and medium scale industries, small traders and craftsmen. All organizations, intellectuals, policy makers, political class and administrators working in the socio-economic field have to take a note of this.
> 
> It is pleasurable to note that the manifesto of _Niti Ayog_ is giving clear indications in the same direction. It is obvious that this metamorphosis will not take place all of a sudden. It would be a challenge to bring inherited economy back to normal state, balance political compulsions, and straighten administrative machinery. We ought to keep whole lot of patience to see the fruition of our efforts to take the benefits of development to the lowest strata of society and enlist their participation in the nation-building. We would like to see steady increase in their confidence towards nation building exercise. _Mudra Bank_, _Jan Dhan Yojna_, voluntary surrender of cooking gas subsidy, _Swatch Bharat_ initiative, and skill development are some useful initiatives of the present government, in the same direction. It is essential to get credible data, both qualitative and quantitative, from the grassroots level to measure the efficacy of our developmental policies. It is also necessary to hold fruitful dialogues to ensure the participation of all in the nation building exercise, and speed up the execution of the program.
> 
> Efficacy of all the policy measures aimed at changing the destiny of the nation will very much depend upon the enterprising spirit, capability to cooperate, and the wisdom of masses. To achieve it, enlightenment and training of society is a prerequisite. While speaking about development, population growth is one related aspect, which is much talked about. We need to seriously ponder our population policy. It must be discussed whether population is a boon or bane? Whether the current systems and resources would be adequate to provide employment and basic amenities to masses after 50 years from now? How much manpower would be required to run our systems effectively? Quiet often, it becomes mother’s responsibility to bringing up children and inculcating values in them. Hence diet, healthcare, self-respect, empowerment, enlightenment, opportunities and freedom to make use of those opportunities by our mothers need to be ensured by our system. Are our systems turned for the same? What is our anticipation regarding the condition of our environment after 50 years? Facts and figures of last two census reports and the imbalances that have come to notice as a result are being widely discussed. Our present and future is getting impacted by the same. We need to rise above vote bank politics to formulate a holistic approach, equally applicable to all citizens, towards the population policy. Such a population policy cannot be enforced by our Governments or laws, all alone. Considerable efforts are required to tune society’s psyche to the same. It would be prudent to think about the same during policy making exercise.
> 
> To bring about a change in the natural instincts and behavioral patterns of humans, customary religious practices, and cultural traditions, in accordance with current times is often, too tricky. Even if this change is appropriate, it cannot be accomplished by just bringing in a law or making law enforcement agencies to enforce the law. It never happened this way and it will never happen this way. It can only be accomplished through a respectful dialogue with concerned entities. This dialogue and the efforts to enlighten the society through the dialogue, needs to take place at all the levels be it the government, administration, media or intellectuals in the society and it should consistently continue before and after such changes. We should not be guided by cheap popularity or political incentives. What is truthful and just should be our guiding principle. By adopting a compassionate approach towards every section of society, we can change their approach through a friendly and respectable dialogue. The anguish some sections of people felt as a result of some reasoned judgments could have been avoided. For example, _Santhara,_ peculiar life style of _Digambar Acharyas,_ _Bal-Deeksha_ (initiations of children as recluses), etc., are some of the age old practices prevalent in the _Jain_ community. To bring about changes in such matters without consulting the_Acharyas_ of the respective sects about the reason, importance and philosophy behind such practices, will affect social cohesion and harmony and finally harm the nation. It has been a tradition in every sect/religion in our Country to introspect about their rituals and practices at regular intervals and attunes such a rituals and practices to current times and circumstances. This is the healthy way of bringing about necessary changes. All such changes have always come from within. Any external attempt to bring about such changes has always ended up only in controversies. Success in any systemic change is achieved only through changing the social psyche.
> 
> Education system is an important tool for social transformation. In recent years, we have been observing commercialization of education. Getting more and more expensive, it is going beyond the reach of an ordinary citizen. Hence the purpose which education is expected to fulfill, is not taking shape. Apart from imparting formal education, education also aims at shaping a complete man, who is wise, self respecting, self reliant, compassionate, efficient and cultured. With this integral approach to education, many experiments are going on within as well as outside the country. We should take cognizance of all these experiments. Results from these experiments, and the suggestion made by various organizations, educationists and panels should form the basis for all the aspects of education be it curriculum, fee structure or management of education. Education should be society based. Education should be oriented towards fulfilling its goal as well as contemporary requirements of society. And in the light of these limits there should be freedom to chalk out the education system. To ensure that education is not commercialized; government needs to make sure that government educational institutions also are run well at all levels. This process starts with the quality of teachers we have. We need to have effective training, and maintain standards for teachers. More than anything else, we need teachers who realize their responsibilities.
> 
> However, the role of parents and society is equally important. Do we tell our children that it is more important to have a meaningful life than a successful life? Is our behavior such, which instills the values of truthfulness, justice, compassion, sacrifice, patience and good behavior? Is our generation ready to tread this path in social and professional fields with insistence and agility, ignoring petty gains? Do we – the social and political leadership – and media care to see that our walk and talk leads the society, particularly new generation, towards national integrity, social harmony and ethical behavior?
> 
> To say that Governance and economy and other systems drive human behavior –_“Yatha Raja Tatha Praja”_. Hence our policies should unite the society; caring for the uplift of the weakest link of the society, they should achieve progress of everyone in the society. We need fundamental reforms in our electoral practices, administration, tax systems, public health system, and industrial, educational and agricultural policies to make them more effective and people oriented. Hostilities by Pakistan, expansionism from China, rising fundamentalism and chauvinism in the world order, and unfair international diplomacy, resulting in rise of terrorist outfits like ISIS, are acting as a catalyst to already complicated and serious internal and external security of our country. Fostered by external powers and inspired by external ideologies, some people from within are walking the path of terrorism. It goes without saying that it is government’s responsibility to come out with a comprehensive and a firm policy to root out all such problems ones and for all. Ethical education should be made part of the education policy so as to preserve our social and cultural values intact and thwart all attempts at destroying our culture. There is a view that media should be regulated while conserving their freedom to ensure that no ill effect, knowingly or unknowingly, prevails in the society. It is a fair to expect that all the promised dreams are realized and became a reality fast. But this is also true that governance is driven by the will, quality of thoughts and organized state of the society. When a self realized, righteous and holistic society starts walking with determination on the path towards national glory, the systems and apparatus of nation follow and become helpful in the transformation. A nation becomes prosperous, safe and capable only when government, administration and public at large are on the same page on the issues of identity of nation, national pride, and credible integrity towards nation, and are ready for constant efforts with focused contemplation.
> 
> What is the chord that can keep our diverse society together? (1) Certainly, it is our eternal culture – _Hindu_ culture – that accepts and respects all forms of diversity and which precisely forms the nature and value system of every _Bharatiya_. (2) The very culture, based on which our ancestors build their lives, toiled hard to nurture and foster it, and even sacrificed their live for its protection and honor, even to this day, their glory is a source of inspiration and ideal for us. (3) This divine motherland endowed with richest and wealth, who helped us realize the truth that formed the foundation of that culture and the _Dharma_ born out of it, whose abundance of divine wealth nurtured us and made us magnanimous, the love and devotion for whom we inherited from our ancestors, such motherland of ours, even today has the power to arouse the creative spirit of every individual of this country. Through these three factors an individual can easily be assimilated while keeping ones diverse identity of language, region, sect and party intact. Also, even while safeguarding one’s smaller identity, one becomes part of the larger social identity. The humanitarian spirit, vision and philosophy based on the above three factors, the decision in conformity and equally matched practice is what is called _Hindutva_.
> 
> This lifestyle of Hindu society, from time immoral, even long before the term _Hindu_ was coined, evolved in keeping with the time on the basis of above three factors. The onus of good and bad of this nation ever rusts only on their shoulders.
> 
> For last 90 years, RSS has been constantly trying to galvanize the energies of Hindu society for nation building. Sangh founder Dr. Hedgewar had very well understood that the task of nation and society building cannot be entrusted on contract. When an efficient and organised society works persistently for the betterment of nation for a long time, then only the nation becomes prosperous. The mission of RSS is to prepare such workers who can organize the society for this noble cause. Today, everyone can see the impact created by Swayamsewaks coming out of the easy and simple modus operandi of RSS. Now they not only get respect and affection from a grateful society, but also the recognition of the whole world.
> 
> Come on, let us all become Swayamsewaks and be part of this sacred work, because this the only way to build the Bharat that the world inevitably looks forward to for a new opening. The _Bharatiya _society has to become perfect and organised on the strength of their eternal identity. Soaked with the nectar of our _Dharmic Values_ that ends all divisiveness and is capable of infuse the whole humankind with the feeling of fraternity by giving them real freedom, let us individually and collectively endeavor to accord happiness, peace and redemption to human race. This the way out and we have to do it.
> 
> हिन्दु हिन्दु एक रहे भेद भाव को नही सहे
> संघर्षो से दुखी जगत को मानवता की शिक्षा दे
> 
> भारत माता की जय
> 
> (_Hindu Hindu Ek Rahe, Bhed Bhav ko nahi sahe_
> 
> _Sangharshonse Dukhee Jagat Ko Manavata Kee Shiksha De, _Bharat Mata Ki Jay)
> 
> Let all Hindus unite! Do not compromise with any discriminations .
> 
> Let set an example of human brotherhood to the world afflicted by sorrow.
> 
> Bharat Mata Ki Jay
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Not one controversial sentence by Bhagwat , suppression of free speech in Modi's India



Trully awsome.. The pressis r now scratching head to find out a single controversial quote from the speech.
Really the MBS(modi bhagwat shah) r now exhibiting one of the best synergistic cooperation betn organization and party in the history of indian politics. Bhagwat really disappointed seculars now they have to wait for udhav in the evening, i am sure he wont disappoint dem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

magudi said:


> How's the situation now ?


Situation is calm but little bit tense. Life is crawling back to normalcy. There are still some road blocks in few areas.Protests on district level will continue till 25 There is a bhog ceremony of two people killed in police firing on 25. After that protesters will decide future action. People are refusing to accept Police theory of foreign hand in case. Annoyance is increasing against Badals, SGPC chairman & Akal Takht head. Thereis a nervousness in decision making process of government. I think there will be some interesting developments on situation in coming days.
Here is an interesting analysis on this situation by HT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Besides BJP's internal poll predicts 45-50/81 seats in first 2 phases



Did their theses so called internal assessment ever painted them as loosing party even in the elections which they eventually lost ?? Can't forget India shinning days when they dissolved LS 6 months before the actual dates.Latest facepalm being their 30+ assessment in Delhi. 

My point is internal assessments are actually feel good assessments irrespective of the party.




The_Showstopper said:


>



Oh !! Is it so painful for your lot ??  

Why don't you file PIL in SC even about that ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Did their theses so called internal assessment ever painted them as loosing party even in the elections which they eventually lost ?? Can't forget India shinning days when they dissolved LS 6 months before the actual dates.Latest facepalm being their 30+ assessment in Delhi.
> My point is internal assessments are actually feel good assessments irrespective of the party.



lol, internal survey's aren't feel good. Internal survey's are done to assess where the party stands. and what has to be done in future phases. Falsifying it does not make any sense at all.
Their internal assessment was right in majority of the elections, even during LS2014 in state elections after that. There is nothing feel good about it. They did not asses 30+ in Delhi, maybe before elections. In Delhi BJP vote share remained the same, congress voteshare switched in favor of AAP. Delhi is an Urban City entirely different as compared to BIhar. Even Satta bazar predicted AAP after Delhi elections or during the last phase of the elections.As for 2004, that is an entirely different matter. Wait and watch the results in Bihar.

Comparing BIhar to Delhi is stupid.

@SwAggeR by the way , even MGB internal survey gives 48-50 to BJP. There is no feel good here .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657089941202079744

Media false news exposed again....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> lol, internal survey's aren't feel good. Internal survey's are done to assess where the party stands. and what has to be done in future phases. Falsifying it does not make any sense at all.
> Their internal assessment was right in majority of the elections, even during LS2014 in state elections after that. There is nothing feel good about it. They did not asses 30+ in Delhi, maybe before elections. In Delhi BJP vote share remained the same, congress voteshare switched in favor of AAP. Delhi is an Urban City entirely different as compared to BIhar. Even Satta bazar predicted AAP after Delhi elections or during the last phase of the elections.As for 2004, that is an entirely different matter. Wait and watch the results in Bihar.
> 
> Comparing BIhar to Delhi is stupid.




I hope you don't get shocked on 8'th. 

Do you know, BJP is more famous among Urban citizen than rural citizen ?? And guess what most of the Bihar is rural.


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> I hope you don't get shocked on 8'th.
> Do you know, BJP is more famous among Urban citizen than rural citizen ?? And guess what most of the Bihar is rural.



Do you want me to get shocked on 8th ?  lol..if BJP looses bihar, then we can all kiss 2019 goodbye and bow before Mata Sonia. ME getting shocked is irrelevent.

Which Is why comparing Delhi to Bihar is stupid. Lalu trying to save his two sons from loosing and people are expecting MGB to sweep BIhar....lolwa.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Between a law needs to be drafted which punishes media for spreading fake paid news and for TV media , advertisement times need to be limited to 10 minutes per hour.



Star Wars said:


> Do you want me to get shocked on 8th ?  lol..if BJP looses bihar, then we can all kiss 2019 goodbye and bow before Mata Sonia. ME getting shocked is irrelevent.
> 
> Which Is why comparing Delhi to Bihar is stupid. Lalu trying to save his two sons from loosing and people are expecting MGB to sweep BIhar....lolwa.....



No, 2019 would be different and no way Congress gona recover back to the status of above 100+ . At worse it would still be BJP ruling but may be weakened significantly.That too iff they lose UP too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> No, 2019 would be different and no way Congress gona recover back to the status of above 100+ . At worse it would still be BJP ruling but may be weakened significantly.That too iff they lose UP too.



no it won't, Nitish will become PM candidate if he wins BIhar. Rumors are buzz that JDU may join with congress on the conditions of of PM post, which congies will accept. Nitish made similar offer to BJP before 2014. Even if BJP wins in 2019, it will be a coalition govt. which will be considerable weaker. Even if JDU remains JDU, victory in Bihar over BJP will be a game changer in next 3 years which will encourage congies for more disruptions, stalling reforms etc.
BJP victory in BIhar means, combined opposition in 2019 receives a fatal blow and all those who oppose Modi/shah duo inside BJP will keep their mouths shut.

essentially Bihar 2015 elections changes the roadmap of India for next 10 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Juggernautjatt said:


> Situation is calm but little bit tense. Life is crawling back to normalcy. There are still some road blocks in few areas.Protests on district level will continue till 25 There is a bhog ceremony of two people killed in police firing on 25. After that protesters will decide future action. People are refusing to accept Police theory of foreign hand in case. Annoyance is increasing against Badals, SGPC chairman & Akal Takht head. Thereis a nervousness in decision making process of government. I think there will be some interesting developments on situation in coming days.
> Here is an interesting analysis on this situation by HT.
> View attachment 266294




Wasn't it prior to May when Badal's daughter in law was at odds with Center over Maggie issue ?? Can it be by any chance BJP undercutting SAD ??


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Wasn't it prior to May when Badal's daughter in law was at odds with Center over Maggie issue ?? Can it be by any chance BJP undercutting SAD ??



BJP-SAD both gonna loose Punjab, my hopes are on Amrinder Singh breaking up from congress..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> no it won't, Nitish will become PM candidate if he wins BIhar. Rumors are buzz that JDU may join with congress on the conditions of of PM post, which congies will accept. Nitish made similar offer to BJP before 2014. Even if BJP wins in 2019, it will be a coalition govt. which will be considerable weaker. Even if JDU remains JDU, victory in Bihar over BJP will be a game changer in next 3 years which will encourage congies for more disruptions, stalling reforms etc.
> BJP victory in BIhar means, combined opposition in 2019 receives a fatal blow and all those who oppose Modi/shah duo inside BJP will keep their mouths shut.
> 
> essentially Bihar 2015 elections changes the roadmap of India for next 10 years..




You know what I understand that and want BJP to win Bihar but I am not very optimistic, gota face the reality.

Mahagathbandhan is a serious potent challenge.You can't bundle them out for 60-70 odd seats only. More rallies in Lalu's son constituency is just a measure to not leave any stones unturned. Lalu has leant his lessons well and is making it foolproof , expectedlly so after the shock loss of both Rabri as well as his daughter. 

And I read shotgun's recent verbal misfirings as positive for Mahagathbandhan since it signifies that he is getting emboldened which he wasn't when media was predicting that BJP has upper hand. Remember him saying that he hasn't crossed Lakshman rekha yet ??



Star Wars said:


> no it won't, Nitish will become PM candidate if he wins BIhar. Rumors are buzz that JDU may join with congress on the conditions of of PM post, which congies will accept. Nitish made similar offer to BJP before 2014. Even if BJP wins in 2019, it will be a coalition govt. which will be considerable weaker. Even if JDU remains JDU, victory in Bihar over BJP will be a game changer in next 3 years which will encourage congies for more disruptions, stalling reforms etc.
> BJP victory in BIhar means, combined opposition in 2019 receives a fatal blow and all those who oppose Modi/shah duo inside BJP will keep their mouths shut.
> 
> essentially Bihar 2015 elections changes the roadmap of India for next 10 years..




You know what I understand that and want BJP to win Bihar but I am not very optimistic, gota face the reality.

Mahagathbandhan is a serious potent challenge.You can't bundle them out for 60-70 odd seats only. More rallies in Lalu's son constituency is just a measure to not leave any stones unturned. Lalu has leant his lessons well and is making it foolproof , expectedlly so after the shock loss of both Rabri as well as his daughter. 

And I read shotgun's recent verbal misfirings as positive for Mahagathbandhan since it signifies that he is getting emboldened which he wasn't when media was predicting that BJP has upper hand. Remember him saying that he hasn't crossed Lakshman rekha yet ??



Star Wars said:


> BJP-SAD both gonna loose Punjab, my hopes are on Amrinder Singh breaking up from congress..




May be BJP is designing something.



Star Wars said:


> BJP-SAD both gonna loose Punjab, my hopes are on Amrinder Singh breaking up from congress..




May be BJP is designing something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> You know what I understand that and want BJP to win Bihar but I am not very optimistic, gota face the reality.
> 
> Mahagathbandhan is a serious potent challenge.You can't bundle them out for 60-70 odd seats only. More rallies in Lalu's son constituency is just a measure to not leave any stones unturned. Lalu has leant his lessons well and is making it foolproof , expectedlly so after the shock loss of both Rabri as well as his daughter.
> 
> And I read shotgun's recent verbal misfirings as positive for Mahagathbandhan since it signifies that he is getting emboldened which he wasn't when media was predicting that BJP has upper hand. Remember him saying that he hasn't crossed Lakshman rekha yet ??
> .



Do not try to make an perception that i am running away from reality just because i disagree with you. I am very much facing the reality, "facing reality" always does not have to be in negative annotations. if you listen to Nitish Kumars speeches and look at his twitter account, it shows a lot of things. First NItish is not getting enough people to attend his rallies. He is not even posting pictures of people in the rally properly. Second, he is shifting goal posts to fast, he sometimes talks about reservation, dna, bihar ke bahar , dalit, daal prices. His inability to stick to one issue shows his desperation.

you don't conduct 13 rallies in 2 constituencies just to leave no stones unturned. 13 Rallies clearly suggest Lalu is nervous of loosing. You never waste time conducting too many Rallies in places you are sure of winning, you conduct Rallies in places which is more or less 50-50 to swing votes to your cause. Especially when you only have Nitish and Lalu to conduct Rallies. BJP is going to start Rallies in nalanda which is a Nitish strong hold. It tells you where the winds are blowing when both sides are focused on holding rallies at JDU strongholds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657138501733867520
ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News

@ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Darmashkian @Marxist 

Check this out.. this could give more ammunition to mr swamy!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657138501733867520
> ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @Darmashkian @Marxist
> 
> Check this out.. this could give more ammunition to mr swamy!



Jeez....how many skeletons are falling out of closet ? Ye Kamino'n ne kitna loota...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Do not try to make an perception that i am running away from reality just because i disagree with you. I am very much facing the reality, "facing reality" always does not have to be in negative annotations. if you listen to Nitish Kumars speeches and look at his twitter account, it shows a lot of things. First NItish is not getting enough people to attend his rallies. He is not even posting pictures of people in the rally properly. Second, he is shifting goal posts to fast, he sometimes talks about reservation, dna, bihar ke bahar , dalit, daal prices. His inability to stick to one issue shows his desperation.
> 
> you don't conduct 13 rallies in 2 constituencies just to leave no stones unturned. 13 Rallies clearly suggest Lalu is nervous of loosing. You never waste time conducting too many Rallies in places you are sure of winning, you conduct Rallies in places which is more or less 50-50 to swing votes to your cause. Especially when you only have Nitish and Lalu to conduct Rallies. BJP is going to start Rallies in nalanda which is a Nitish strong hold. It tells you where the winds are blowing when both sides are focused on holding rallies at JDU strongholds.




I hope you are reading it right.


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> I hope you are reading it right.



Many Right wingers have bought into PK's propaganda


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> ABP Live - English News, Today’s Latest Breaking News in English, Online English News
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out.. this could give more ammunition to mr swamy!



Would love to see how NDTV covers it. What are the chances of featuring this news in Times Now's prime slot at 9 pm ??

And I wish tomorrow it is printed on front page of every News Paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Would love to see how NDTV covers it. What are the chances of featuring this news in Times Now's prime slot at 9 pm ??
> 
> And I wish tomorrow it is printed on front page of every News Paper.


Don't expect anything from NDTV, They took 12 days to report about Prashant Pujary's murder.. that too in their routine news clip, stressing the point that he was a Bajrang Dal activist.. & that the attackers are from PFI. No mention about religious affiliation of the group. There you go...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> Bhagwats speech is excellent
> 
> Full Text of speech by RSS Sarasanghachalak Mohan Bhagwat’s #RSSVijayadashami Speech-2015 | Vishwa Samvada Kendra
> 
> 
> Honorable Chief Guest of Today’s program Dr. V. K. Saraswat_, _other invited guests, revered citizens, mothers, sisters and beloved swayamsewaks:-
> 
> Today, we are gathered here to celebrate our annual festivities of the Vijayadashmi Parva. 90 years have elapsed since the sangh work was started. This year is the 125th birth anniversary of Bharatratna Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar. He made a lifelong struggle against the injustice of social inequality and made provisions in the Constitution thereby eradicating those discriminations from the political and economic spheres of our national life. In Shri Guruji’s (second Sarsanghchalak of RSS) words, his talent was a confluence of _Acharya Shankar’s_ Sharp Intellect and _Tathagat Buddha’s_ unbounded compassion.
> 
> Last year was also the 125th Birth Anniversary of Parampujaniya Dr. Hedgewar (founder of Sangh). He envisioned creation of a prosperous Bharat as example for the whole world to follow, through collective efforts of an egalitarian society. The evolution of a technique to create honest and selfless workers, striving incessantly and wholeheartedly to achieve this goal was his lifetime contribution. Birth centenary of Late Shri Balasaheb Deoras, an expert in this technique and the third Sarsanghchalak of RSS, is also to commence this year. Late Pandit Deendayalji Upadhyay, who was nurtured in this technique, had suggested an integral approach called _Ekatma Manav Darshan,_ adopted to modern times for the nation, based on the eternal values of Bharatiya Philosophy. His birth centenary has also commenced.
> 
> By a pleasant coincidence, this is also the 1000th year of coronation of RajRajeshwar Rajendra Chola, a royal who had established a model of good governance in Bharat and had promulgated in South East Asia the benevolent influence of the eternal _Bharatiya_ culture. Rejecting all disparities based on caste and creed, and breaking all the barriers of superstitious traditions, Shri Ramanujacharya made the path of_Bhakti_ to all the sections of the society, thus paving the way for social harmony. Preparations are going on at the social level to celebrate his 1000th birth anniversary in the coming year. This is also the 1000th birth anniversary of great _Shaiva _philosopher from Jammu-Kashmir, Acharya Abhinav Gupt_. _The celebration of the 5151th Anniversary of our revered _Bhagvad_ _Gita_, which conveys the message of doing _Karma_without expecting any of _Phala,_ and the principles of “_Karmasu Kaushalam_” and “_Samatva_”, will be continued till the Gita Jayanti_._
> 
> Two great souls departed us this year. Our Ex President, Dr. Abdul Kalam was one who had dedicated his life towards instilling confidence and national pride in our young generation, while constantly urging them to achieve the best for our country in all walks of life. Swami Dayanand Saraswati_, _by being a Vedic teacher, provided a modern view of our eternal culture and aroused pride and activism about it in our society and the world at large. Both of these eternal souls etched the message of the glory of Bharat and social unity through their work.
> 
> The reason behind remembering all these coincidence today is to draw our attention to the call of our innate duty to build up a prosperous, efficient and egalitarian Bharat, to bring peace, prosperity and progress, right from our families to the whole world. To accomplish this goal, based on the strength of an organized society, is the point of contemplation today.
> 
> The resurgence of a self reliant, strong, prosperous and secure Bharat, giving benevolent and flourishing leadership to the world, is possible only when an egalitarian, organized and enlightened society with self esteem strives towards this end; not only that, the firm resolve of such a society will reflect on the policies of our democratic system and the constitutional authorities who run the system. Agile, clear, accurate policies as well as discretion of a society which is free of selfishness and divisiveness are mandatory requirements to change the destiny of nation and, therefore, it is essential that both should complement each other.
> 
> With this picture in mind, when we ponder over the present situation in the country, we get a very optimistic and soothing view. An atmosphere of disappointment and lost faith, which existed couple of years back, has evaporated. An atmosphere of expectations has come to fore, generating a sense of optimism that such expectations shall be fulfilled. It has to be made sure that these positive vibes reaches the last person in the row, by turning it into an actual experience by bringing about a real positive change in his life; his trust in the bright future of his own personal life as also of national, should grow.
> 
> It is becoming evident to all that Bharat’s esteem in the world has gone up many-fold in the last couple of years. In view of Bharat’s national interest, many pro active steps have been taken to improve bi lateral relationship with the neighboring countries, with successful results. It seems that the world is being introduced to a new modern Bharat. The World is experiencing a Bharat, which is full of self-respect and self confidence, maintaining the traditional view of goodwill towards all but, at the same time, unhesitatingly taking stand in very clear terms, in international diplomacy whenever national interests are involved, and giving a helping hand to nations in distress anywhere in the world. Bharat is reincarnating itself into an all together new manifestation and the world is enchanted to see Bharat’s new Avatar with utmost optimism. Bharat’s _Gita,_ _Yoga _and _Tathagat _have a universal acceptance like never before. Keeping in view the need to develop goodwill for _Bhartiya_ psyche and tradition and to protect and enhance its prestige, Policies are being formulated at the administrative level. All the developing nations of the world are looking forward to Bharat’s leadership to emancipate them from the undesirable influence of the so called world powers. Throughout its chequered history of rise and fall, Bharat has always treated the whole world as its own family. On account of its agility and strength, Bharat has always followed the tradition of finding the balance between national interests and world interests, with utmost integrity towards both, and today we are gradually experiencing the glimpse of same age-old diplomatic approach. It is necessary that this effulgent picture of Bharat is imprinted in the mind of the World as well as in the mind of every individual of the land. Hence, it is vital that we should make all walks of our national life vibrant with a new thought and new valiant efforts. So, creating a new picture of the society capable of adopting policies and systems in keeping with modern times and, at the same time, based on the foundations of the eternal truth, which forms the substratum of our immortal national life, is the need of the hour.
> 
> We must come out of “_Saheb_ is always Right” (_“Saheb Wakyam Pramanam”_) mentality. Making _Bharatiya_ mind and soul as the basis, we should adopt whatever is good, truthful and fair from the rest of the world and create an independent modern road-map for our nation. The thoughts and actions of intelligentsia, administration and policies of government should be transformed accordingly. In the absence of this synergy, it will not be possible to present a Bharat that is self reliant, egalitarian, strong and prosperous. Deficiencies of the thought processes and philosophies, which prevailed for centuries in the world, are being scientifically proved. The ill-effects of such deficient thought process and philosophies are even more compelling to ponder over the very same thought processes and philosophies have made review of them all the more compelling.
> 
> In 1951, Social and economic department of United Nations, supporting these deficient philosophies had made following proclamation:
> 
> _“There is a sense in which rapid economic progress is impossible without painful adjustments. Ancient philosophies have to be scrapped; old social institutions have to disintegrate. Bonds of caste, creed and race have to burst and large numbers of persons who cannot keep up with the progress have to have their expectations of a comfortable life frustrated. Very few communities are willing to pay the full price of economic progress.”_
> 
> It was an extremely materialistic, self-centered and insensitive philosophy that was forced upon the world. When the ill-effects of the very same philosophy started affecting the proponents of this philosophy, they made a sudden U turn. In October 2005, the conclave of the Governors of Central Banks of the G20 countries declared:
> 
> _“We note development approaches are evolving over time and thus need to be updated as economic challenges unfold. —— We recognize there is no uniform development approach that fits all the countries. Each country should be able to choose the development approaches and policies that best suit its specific characteristics while benefitting from there accumulated experience in policy making over last decades, including the importance of strong macroeconomic policies for sustained growth.” _
> 
> Bringing more clarity to the statement above, News Bulletin of World Bank in 2008, said:
> 
> _“In our work across the world we have learnt the hard way that there is no one model that fits all. Development is all about transformation. It means taking the best ideas, testing them in new situations and throwing away what doesn’t work. It means, above all, having the ability to recognize when we have failed. This is never an easy thing to do. It is ever more difficult for an organization to do so, be it the government or the World Bank, which constantly need to adapt to the changing nature of developmental challenge.”_
> 
> After this self realization, phrases like ‘Holistic’ and ‘Sustainable development’ started appearing in the world discourse over development talks. Environmental concerns also could find made some place in this discourse. So, it will be prudent to free ourselves from the tendency to accept this deficient philosophy as the ultimate truth, since it in itself is going through the cycle of experiment- experience- change. It would be better if we stick to our time tested philosophy. This philosophy is based on cooperation and coordination. According to this philosophy, _Dharma_ and _Sanskar_ are at the forefront of Life and not _Arth_–_Kaam_. For sustainable development, this philosophy encourages least use of energy, maximum employment, sensitivity towards environment, ethics, and the wholesome approach to agriculture. It suggests a decentralized and self reliant economic and industrial order. There is a major emphasis on skill development and increased productivity. As per this philosophy, success of the system is judged on the fact whether the last person in the land is getting justice, education and basic needs of life. Hence the major emphasis has to be on farmers and agriculture, small and medium scale industries, small traders and craftsmen. All organizations, intellectuals, policy makers, political class and administrators working in the socio-economic field have to take a note of this.
> 
> It is pleasurable to note that the manifesto of _Niti Ayog_ is giving clear indications in the same direction. It is obvious that this metamorphosis will not take place all of a sudden. It would be a challenge to bring inherited economy back to normal state, balance political compulsions, and straighten administrative machinery. We ought to keep whole lot of patience to see the fruition of our efforts to take the benefits of development to the lowest strata of society and enlist their participation in the nation-building. We would like to see steady increase in their confidence towards nation building exercise. _Mudra Bank_, _Jan Dhan Yojna_, voluntary surrender of cooking gas subsidy, _Swatch Bharat_ initiative, and skill development are some useful initiatives of the present government, in the same direction. It is essential to get credible data, both qualitative and quantitative, from the grassroots level to measure the efficacy of our developmental policies. It is also necessary to hold fruitful dialogues to ensure the participation of all in the nation building exercise, and speed up the execution of the program.
> 
> Efficacy of all the policy measures aimed at changing the destiny of the nation will very much depend upon the enterprising spirit, capability to cooperate, and the wisdom of masses. To achieve it, enlightenment and training of society is a prerequisite. While speaking about development, population growth is one related aspect, which is much talked about. We need to seriously ponder our population policy. It must be discussed whether population is a boon or bane? Whether the current systems and resources would be adequate to provide employment and basic amenities to masses after 50 years from now? How much manpower would be required to run our systems effectively? Quiet often, it becomes mother’s responsibility to bringing up children and inculcating values in them. Hence diet, healthcare, self-respect, empowerment, enlightenment, opportunities and freedom to make use of those opportunities by our mothers need to be ensured by our system. Are our systems turned for the same? What is our anticipation regarding the condition of our environment after 50 years? Facts and figures of last two census reports and the imbalances that have come to notice as a result are being widely discussed. Our present and future is getting impacted by the same. We need to rise above vote bank politics to formulate a holistic approach, equally applicable to all citizens, towards the population policy. Such a population policy cannot be enforced by our Governments or laws, all alone. Considerable efforts are required to tune society’s psyche to the same. It would be prudent to think about the same during policy making exercise.
> 
> To bring about a change in the natural instincts and behavioral patterns of humans, customary religious practices, and cultural traditions, in accordance with current times is often, too tricky. Even if this change is appropriate, it cannot be accomplished by just bringing in a law or making law enforcement agencies to enforce the law. It never happened this way and it will never happen this way. It can only be accomplished through a respectful dialogue with concerned entities. This dialogue and the efforts to enlighten the society through the dialogue, needs to take place at all the levels be it the government, administration, media or intellectuals in the society and it should consistently continue before and after such changes. We should not be guided by cheap popularity or political incentives. What is truthful and just should be our guiding principle. By adopting a compassionate approach towards every section of society, we can change their approach through a friendly and respectable dialogue. The anguish some sections of people felt as a result of some reasoned judgments could have been avoided. For example, _Santhara,_ peculiar life style of _Digambar Acharyas,_ _Bal-Deeksha_ (initiations of children as recluses), etc., are some of the age old practices prevalent in the _Jain_ community. To bring about changes in such matters without consulting the_Acharyas_ of the respective sects about the reason, importance and philosophy behind such practices, will affect social cohesion and harmony and finally harm the nation. It has been a tradition in every sect/religion in our Country to introspect about their rituals and practices at regular intervals and attunes such a rituals and practices to current times and circumstances. This is the healthy way of bringing about necessary changes. All such changes have always come from within. Any external attempt to bring about such changes has always ended up only in controversies. Success in any systemic change is achieved only through changing the social psyche.
> 
> Education system is an important tool for social transformation. In recent years, we have been observing commercialization of education. Getting more and more expensive, it is going beyond the reach of an ordinary citizen. Hence the purpose which education is expected to fulfill, is not taking shape. Apart from imparting formal education, education also aims at shaping a complete man, who is wise, self respecting, self reliant, compassionate, efficient and cultured. With this integral approach to education, many experiments are going on within as well as outside the country. We should take cognizance of all these experiments. Results from these experiments, and the suggestion made by various organizations, educationists and panels should form the basis for all the aspects of education be it curriculum, fee structure or management of education. Education should be society based. Education should be oriented towards fulfilling its goal as well as contemporary requirements of society. And in the light of these limits there should be freedom to chalk out the education system. To ensure that education is not commercialized; government needs to make sure that government educational institutions also are run well at all levels. This process starts with the quality of teachers we have. We need to have effective training, and maintain standards for teachers. More than anything else, we need teachers who realize their responsibilities.
> 
> However, the role of parents and society is equally important. Do we tell our children that it is more important to have a meaningful life than a successful life? Is our behavior such, which instills the values of truthfulness, justice, compassion, sacrifice, patience and good behavior? Is our generation ready to tread this path in social and professional fields with insistence and agility, ignoring petty gains? Do we – the social and political leadership – and media care to see that our walk and talk leads the society, particularly new generation, towards national integrity, social harmony and ethical behavior?
> 
> To say that Governance and economy and other systems drive human behavior –_“Yatha Raja Tatha Praja”_. Hence our policies should unite the society; caring for the uplift of the weakest link of the society, they should achieve progress of everyone in the society. We need fundamental reforms in our electoral practices, administration, tax systems, public health system, and industrial, educational and agricultural policies to make them more effective and people oriented. Hostilities by Pakistan, expansionism from China, rising fundamentalism and chauvinism in the world order, and unfair international diplomacy, resulting in rise of terrorist outfits like ISIS, are acting as a catalyst to already complicated and serious internal and external security of our country. Fostered by external powers and inspired by external ideologies, some people from within are walking the path of terrorism. It goes without saying that it is government’s responsibility to come out with a comprehensive and a firm policy to root out all such problems ones and for all. Ethical education should be made part of the education policy so as to preserve our social and cultural values intact and thwart all attempts at destroying our culture. There is a view that media should be regulated while conserving their freedom to ensure that no ill effect, knowingly or unknowingly, prevails in the society. It is a fair to expect that all the promised dreams are realized and became a reality fast. But this is also true that governance is driven by the will, quality of thoughts and organized state of the society. When a self realized, righteous and holistic society starts walking with determination on the path towards national glory, the systems and apparatus of nation follow and become helpful in the transformation. A nation becomes prosperous, safe and capable only when government, administration and public at large are on the same page on the issues of identity of nation, national pride, and credible integrity towards nation, and are ready for constant efforts with focused contemplation.
> 
> What is the chord that can keep our diverse society together? (1) Certainly, it is our eternal culture – _Hindu_ culture – that accepts and respects all forms of diversity and which precisely forms the nature and value system of every _Bharatiya_. (2) The very culture, based on which our ancestors build their lives, toiled hard to nurture and foster it, and even sacrificed their live for its protection and honor, even to this day, their glory is a source of inspiration and ideal for us. (3) This divine motherland endowed with richest and wealth, who helped us realize the truth that formed the foundation of that culture and the _Dharma_ born out of it, whose abundance of divine wealth nurtured us and made us magnanimous, the love and devotion for whom we inherited from our ancestors, such motherland of ours, even today has the power to arouse the creative spirit of every individual of this country. Through these three factors an individual can easily be assimilated while keeping ones diverse identity of language, region, sect and party intact. Also, even while safeguarding one’s smaller identity, one becomes part of the larger social identity. The humanitarian spirit, vision and philosophy based on the above three factors, the decision in conformity and equally matched practice is what is called _Hindutva_.
> 
> This lifestyle of Hindu society, from time immoral, even long before the term _Hindu_ was coined, evolved in keeping with the time on the basis of above three factors. The onus of good and bad of this nation ever rusts only on their shoulders.
> 
> For last 90 years, RSS has been constantly trying to galvanize the energies of Hindu society for nation building. Sangh founder Dr. Hedgewar had very well understood that the task of nation and society building cannot be entrusted on contract. When an efficient and organised society works persistently for the betterment of nation for a long time, then only the nation becomes prosperous. The mission of RSS is to prepare such workers who can organize the society for this noble cause. Today, everyone can see the impact created by Swayamsewaks coming out of the easy and simple modus operandi of RSS. Now they not only get respect and affection from a grateful society, but also the recognition of the whole world.
> 
> Come on, let us all become Swayamsewaks and be part of this sacred work, because this the only way to build the Bharat that the world inevitably looks forward to for a new opening. The _Bharatiya _society has to become perfect and organised on the strength of their eternal identity. Soaked with the nectar of our _Dharmic Values_ that ends all divisiveness and is capable of infuse the whole humankind with the feeling of fraternity by giving them real freedom, let us individually and collectively endeavor to accord happiness, peace and redemption to human race. This the way out and we have to do it.
> 
> हिन्दु हिन्दु एक रहे भेद भाव को नही सहे
> संघर्षो से दुखी जगत को मानवता की शिक्षा दे
> 
> भारत माता की जय
> 
> (_Hindu Hindu Ek Rahe, Bhed Bhav ko nahi sahe_
> 
> _Sangharshonse Dukhee Jagat Ko Manavata Kee Shiksha De, _Bharat Mata Ki Jay)
> 
> Let all Hindus unite! Do not compromise with any discriminations .
> 
> Let set an example of human brotherhood to the world afflicted by sorrow.
> 
> Bharat Mata Ki Jay
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Not one controversial sentence by Bhagwat , suppression of free speech in Modi's India



Beautiful and very insightful and inspiring. This is no longer the RSS one accused of being intellectually lacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

2 BJP and 1 HAM worker has been murdered in Patna, media silent so far...


----------



## magudi

UPDATE 2: Ezra Levant’s Rebel media writes:

Justin Trudeau just won a majority government. Get ready for the pain.

He promised to raise taxes, raise spending and put our country back into debt.

He vowed to kill the Northern Gateway pipeline and to bring in new carbon taxes.

He said he’d abandon our military mission against ISIS terrorists, and take in 25,000 Syrian migrants by Christmas.

Do you doubt he’s going to do it?

His ideas will be a disaster. Government will grow. Personal freedom will shrink. Our national security will be weakened. And our foreign policy will tilt far left. Trudeau is the candidate who said he admires China for its “basic dictatorship”, and promises to normalize relations with Iran.

And who’s going to stop him?

*The political left controls most provincial legislatures and the courts. Every university and NGO pushes to the left.

But the worst is the mainstream media. For nine years, they weren’t just watchdogs — they were mad dogs. I called it “Harper Derangement Syndrome”.

Well, after watching the media’s pro-Liberal bias in this campaign, do you doubt that they’re about to become Trudeau’s lapdogs?

So who will hold the Liberal government to account? Who will shine a light of public scrutiny on what Trudeau does — his fan club at the CBC?

The Sun News Network is gone. The National Post is in disarray. The Conservative Party itself will now be consumed with a divisive leadership race.*

- See more at: Left-wing zealot Justin Trudeau elected as Canada’s next prime minister | Pamela Geller

Off topic but i found this quite interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

T


magudi said:


> UPDATE 2: Ezra Levant’s Rebel media writes:
> 
> Justin Trudeau just won a majority government. Get ready for the pain.
> 
> He promised to raise taxes, raise spending and put our country back into debt.
> 
> He vowed to kill the Northern Gateway pipeline and to bring in new carbon taxes.
> 
> He said he’d abandon our military mission against ISIS terrorists, and take in 25,000 Syrian migrants by Christmas.
> 
> Do you doubt he’s going to do it?
> 
> His ideas will be a disaster. Government will grow. Personal freedom will shrink. Our national security will be weakened. And our foreign policy will tilt far left. Trudeau is the candidate who said he admires China for its “basic dictatorship”, and promises to normalize relations with Iran.
> 
> And who’s going to stop him?
> 
> *The political left controls most provincial legislatures and the courts. Every university and NGO pushes to the left.
> 
> But the worst is the mainstream media. For nine years, they weren’t just watchdogs — they were mad dogs. I called it “Harper Derangement Syndrome”.
> 
> Well, after watching the media’s pro-Liberal bias in this campaign, do you doubt that they’re about to become Trudeau’s lapdogs?
> 
> So who will hold the Liberal government to account? Who will shine a light of public scrutiny on what Trudeau does — his fan club at the CBC?
> 
> The Sun News Network is gone. The National Post is in disarray. The Conservative Party itself will now be consumed with a divisive leadership race.*
> 
> - See more at: Left-wing zealot Justin Trudeau elected as Canada’s next prime minister | Pamela Geller
> 
> Off topic but i found this quite interesting


This guy is supposed to be the Canadian equivalent of Pappu , except he has better looks.

His first few decisions were winning the election were-
1)Withdrawing all Canadian Help in combat against ISIS(drones)
2)Promising to take in more Syrian Refugees in 4months(25,000) than the UK will take in 4 years(20,000)

I think Canada is screwed, badly going by the strength of the LLL

P.SL- By the way have you seen my Amaravati Thread  Amaravati: Stage set for foundation ceremony of AP's Singapore-like capital; PM Modi to inaugurate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> *The political left controls most provincial legislatures and the courts. Every university and NGO pushes to the left.
> 
> But the worst is the mainstream media. For nine years, they weren’t just watchdogs — they were mad dogs. I called it “Harper Derangement Syndrome”.
> 
> Well, after watching the media’s pro-Liberal bias in this campaign, do you doubt that they’re about to become Trudeau’s lapdogs?
> 
> So who will hold the Liberal government to account? Who will shine a light of public scrutiny on what Trudeau does — his fan club at the CBC?
> 
> The Sun News Network is gone. The National Post is in disarray. The Conservative Party itself will now be consumed with a divisive leadership race.*
> 
> - See more at: Left-wing zealot Justin Trudeau elected as Canada’s next prime minister | Pamela Geller
> 
> Off topic but i found this quite interesting




Makes me wonder if the whole left leaning thing is a lot bigger than it seems. All kinds of conspiracy theories are in my head right now...


----------



## IndoCarib

*Women In Congress Got Party Tickets In Return For Sexual Favours*

Cherian Philip Lands In Controversy For Saying Women In Congress Got Party Tickets In Return For Sexual Favours


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657141498073317376
Lalu abuses Hema Malini & women at large. At a rally says: Will Hema Malini do 'Tambu Mein Bambu' here in Bihar?


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656928658909741058
Check out the video in the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Makes me wonder if the whole left leaning thing is a lot bigger than it seems. All kinds of conspiracy theories are in my head right now...


It's huge!! It's not just in India, it's global- USA,UK,Europe etc 

The more you look at it, the more you notice how strong these guys are around the world!


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> lol, internal survey's aren't feel good. Internal survey's are done to assess where the party stands. and what has to be done in future phases. Falsifying it does not make any sense at all.
> Their internal assessment was right in majority of the elections, even during LS2014 in state elections after that. There is nothing feel good about it. They did not asses 30+ in Delhi, maybe before elections. In Delhi BJP vote share remained the same, congress voteshare switched in favor of AAP. Delhi is an Urban City entirely different as compared to BIhar. Even Satta bazar predicted AAP after Delhi elections or during the last phase of the elections.As for 2004, that is an entirely different matter. Wait and watch the results in Bihar.
> 
> Comparing BIhar to Delhi is stupid.
> 
> @SwAggeR by the way , even MGB internal survey gives 48-50 to BJP. There is no feel good here .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657089941202079744
> 
> Media false news exposed again....




These hit & run attacks are getting more frequent & anyone knows what's wrong with V.K Singh


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> These hit & run attacks are getting more frequent & anyone knows what's wrong with V.K Singh



Nothing really, comments taken out of context, usual hit job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> *Women In Congress Got Party Tickets In Return For Sexual Favours*
> 
> Cherian Philip Lands In Controversy For Saying Women In Congress Got Party Tickets In Return For Sexual Favours


Oh.. this was what Pappu meant when he spoke repeatedly about women empowerment! wonder who that woman is?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> It's huge!! It's not just in India, it's global- USA,UK,Europe etc
> 
> The more you look at it, the more you notice how strong these guys are around the world!



yes, i have noticed. Until now i have refused to believe in these theories but its just more and more obvious. IN fact it seems it runs in the family, Justins dad also was a PM.
@magudi IS this planet ruled by a bunch of Families ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> It's huge!! It's not just in India, it's global- USA,UK,Europe etc
> 
> The more you look at it, the more you notice how strong these guys are around the world!




Makes you wonder how powerful they really were when USSR was around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> yes, i have noticed. Until now i have refused to believe in these theories but its just more and more obvious. IN fact it seems it runs in the family, Justins dad also was a PM.
> 
> @magudi IS this planet ruled by a bunch of Families ?


Check Madhusudhan (@MadusudhanR) | Twitter & India_unbound on twitter(google search).

These are the only 2 sensible Indian twitterati I know who more about the global LW than anyone else.

@magudi I don;t know about the rest of the world, but Canada now is.



Echo_419 said:


> Makes you wonder how powerful they really were when USSR was around


Well there is a lot of difference b/w the USSR type Leftist & the one now, but back then they were a lot stronger!

But that was when the West was RW & Conservative, now it seems the West is becoming leftist-Liberal going by the trend now!! They are still strong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh.. this was what Pappu meant when he spoke repeatedly about women empowerment! wonder who that woman is?


 
In K'taka atleast we know one Ramya was 'empowered' by Rahul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Check Madhusudhan (@MadusudhanR) | Twitter & India_unbound on twitter(google search).
> 
> These are the only 2 sensible Indian twitterati I know who more about the global LW than anyone else.
> 
> @magudi I don;t know about the rest of the world, but Canada now is.
> 
> 
> Well there is a lot of difference b/w the USSR type Leftist & the one now, but back then they were a lot stronger!
> 
> But that was when the West was RW & Conservative, now it seems the West is becoming leftist-Liberal going by the trend now!! They are still strong



DID modi know something when Justin was invited here in India ? ...more conspiracy ......


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> Makes me wonder if the whole left leaning thing is a lot bigger than it seems. All kinds of conspiracy theories are in my head right now...



Those whom the gods want to destroy they first make mad. The left lib have gone full retard world over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> In K'taka atleast we know one Ramya was 'empowered' by Rahul.


Following in his father's footsteps.. Renuka Chaudhary is the living proof of that!


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> Those whom the gods want to destroy they first make mad. The left lib have gone full retard world over.



Well...am glad India is not the only one(Misery loves company), but how many outside India actually are aware of these forces ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> Well...am glad India is not the only one(Misery loves company), but how many outside India actually are aware of these forces ?



Oh the alternate media is abuzz with news and all sorts of theories (wont call them conspiracy theories). It is the advent of social media which is bringing forth a lot of information which was blocked out before. If you go by comments even on CNN, people don't trust what MSM is putting out. They hate their govt's even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Also Clinton'll probably run circles around republican nutjobs and end up winning next year , given her past with Modi we can expect more drama


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657195694911004672

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mamsalaphala

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657195694911004672



LOL.....THAT is why he Ran into Kerala to escape the Law. 

He as a Popular Front party worker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

@1:30 join hands with NDTV it'll help you

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> 2 BJP and 1 HAM worker has been murdered in Patna, media silent so far...



RIP .

Media covers only when secular are dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657195694911004672




Ironic he is in a blood donation camp....


----------



## SwAggeR

AAP government 'supersedes' Waqf Board, strips it of powers - The Times of India

From where did this came ??


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> AAP government 'supersedes' Waqf Board, strips it of powers - The Times of India
> 
> From where did this came ??



that is certainly interesting......


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> that is certainly interesting......



Has already been challenged in courts. Now I think this is gona set new precedence. Is Kejri too closet RSS men like Kiran Bedi ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

SwAggeR said:


> Has already been challenged in courts. Now I think this is gona set new precedence. Is Kejri too closet RSS men like Kiran Bedi ??



What Kejriwal does not realize is that though he may have won "them or me" for now, he has forged an estrangement with the left liberal voter and cadre, which looked at AAP as an option to fill the void created by greatly weakened Left and the Congress. In an ugly internal tug of war, Kejriwal has made the AAP look like a caricature of its own self.

*When some intellectuals complained to AAP leaders about the increasing importance of a leader like Kumar Vishwas, who according to them spoke the language of the Indian Right, Kejriwal and team said that the presence of Medha Patkar and Yogendra Yadav in the party should allay that fear. Now, with their exit, the reassurance counts for little. Some have decided to give Kejriwal a little more time, others wonder if the "Modi as PM and Kejriwal as CM" agenda of the AAP leadership was not as far-fetched as it was deemed to be.*


Kumar Vishwas's Crass Comment Exposes AAP Predicament

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Is Kejri too closet RSS men like Kiran Bedi ??



Thats what our congress Casanova Budha thinks. Him kicking out all commies from the party had me thinking. We know that the 2012 anti corruption movement was engineered by the VIF. The theory is that AAP was created to suck the voters away from the congress, the final vision being a congress Mukt Bharat. The defeat in Delhi could have been engineered and deliberate..

so far its just a theory....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamsalaphala

*Secret Bihar Election Diary: Narendra Modi pens down his feelings*
Published on October 20, 2015by Sandeep Kadian

Dear Diary,

First two innings of speeches have come to an end. There is strategic timeout for festivals, after which I’ve to start scoring at speeches again. By end of the elections, I would have lost count of the total number of speeches I have delivered.

In fact I already don’t know why or where the last speech was to be very honest. It has all become a bit of a blur right now. Not even sure whether I was in Bihar or Birmingham.

I really needed a break diary, to recharge myself. Thank God for Navratris, I have got this break. Maybe I will go and attend one of those Dandiya nights in Amdavad as well.





Narendra Modi, when not writing a diary entry.

My Bihar colleagues won’t be too happy with my break diary, they are relying on me to win this election, just like every other election. Past 3 years have been 1 election after another and everywhere I have to be the star campaigner. Why do we have so many other members if I have to come and get involved every time?

I think they are becoming too dependent on me. One MP even asked me to give a speech at his son’s school because his son is standing for class monitor elections. This is totally getting out of hand diary.

I am starting to feel like Dhoni in an ODI who has to play the starring role every time for the team to win. If you lose, accept all the brickbats and all the accolades when the team wins, there is no middle ground diary. Difference is that some of my team members are busy trying to get out hit-wicket than score any runs. You know the Shatru I am talking about, yes you do.

Ever since I have moved to Delhi, I have found greater respect for Salman Khan. How does he manage to give one superhit after another without script, screenplay, common sense or any help from any of his fellow cast members? It’s magic diary. He makes it look so simple. Maybe I should speak to Salim saab and get Salman as a BJP member.

Speaking of movies, I am reminded of Kejriwal. He is also coming up with theories on Bihar elections. He says media is with me. Really? They build every election up as my biggest test yet. 4 years of one test after another. Feels like I am doing an Engineering degree! The never ending circle of tests, assignments, sessionals, semester exams, and sometimes I get a reappear as well, Like Delhi.

I have a trip to England lined up soon. Maybe I will do what the other Modi did and never return. I will check with Sushma ji if she will help me in my idea of running things in Delhi while living in London.

Ok diary, time to sleep now. No speech tomorrow so maybe I will get up late, like 5 AM or something.


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657195694911004672


 
That minister is Abhay Chandra Jain, the local Cong MLA. May be @JanjaWeed can confirm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657141498073317376
> Lalu abuses Hema Malini & women at large. At a rally says: Will Hema Malini do 'Tambu Mein Bambu' here in Bihar?



Shows his level of intelligence. Should see his age too. 
Alas! still people vote blindly for such absurd leaders.


----------



## nik141991

magudi said:


> @1:30 join hands with NDTV it'll help you


LMAO !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> That minister is Abhay Chandra Jain, the local Cong MLA. May be @JanjaWeed can confirm


yes that's him.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657195694911004672


wow.. father muller hospital kankanadi associating itself with PFI? disappointed!  It was a good hospital back in the days.. i was born there! 



IndoCarib said:


> That minister is Abhay Chandra Jain, the local Cong MLA. May be @JanjaWeed can confirm



know that guy pretty well...he is pretty powerful among Jain community in Moodbidri, Karkala..predominant with jains. Surprised he turned out to be a Congi.. Jains are extremely peaceful bunch of people in that part of DK..& are highly anti-congress!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Juggernautjatt

SwAggeR said:


> Wasn't it prior to May when Badal's daughter in law was at odds with Center over Maggie issue ?? Can it be by any chance BJP undercutting SAD ??


Maggie issue was just a minor difference with no relation to state politics. In Punjab BJP has well built base only in approximately 25 out of 117 seats. They have no strong base in village and sikh vote bank. So they are not in position to sabotage SAD. Instead their alliance with SAD is going against them now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

_"It is truly outrageous that the leading Republican presidential candidate would announce openly that he would violate the First Amendment to the US Constitution by closing down religious institutions,"_ Ibrahim Hooper, a spokesman for the Council on American-Islamic Relations, told The Daily News. _“I hope this finally prompts people to speak out against this off-the-rails Islamophobia that we are seeing from the right wing of the American political sector." _
Donald Trump says he would close ISIS-affiliated mosques — RT USA

I love this guy.



nik141991 said:


> LMAO !


That was worst kind of frontal assault .

More news 

Narendra Modi UK visit: Cameron urged to raise human rights with Indian PM — RT UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657249213118476288

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Now guess what ?? They want Government to placate those who returned their awards.  

‘There’s no concerted effort in giving back honours to the Sahitya Akademi’: The Hindu - Mobile edition

And guess who is the columnist of this article ??







Yes that is Vikram seth.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

SwAggeR said:


> Now guess what ?? They want Government to placate those who returned their awards.
> 
> ‘There’s no concerted effort in giving back honours to the Sahitya Akademi’: The Hindu - Mobile edition
> 
> And guess who is the columnist of this article ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is Vikram seth.


I didn't see him asking for govt. to placate. All I found was him asking Sahitya academy to come talk about free speech and other BS. Either that or I am a really bad reader.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

People returning their academy awards never deserved them on the first hand. Second they got these awards by extensive bootlicking of congress. Third they didnt return the money award associated wioth this award.
Morons. Traitors.



SwAggeR said:


> Now guess what ?? They want Government to placate those who returned their awards.
> 
> ‘There’s no concerted effort in giving back honours to the Sahitya Akademi’: The Hindu - Mobile edition
> 
> And guess who is the columnist of this article ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is Vikram seth.




FCUK ANTI NATIONAL CONGRESS and its rougue brigade.



JanjaWeed said:


> Following in his father's footsteps.. Renuka Chaudhary is the living proof of that!



She was literally a bed room lady for congress high command guys.



IndoCarib said:


> *Women In Congress Got Party Tickets In Return For Sexual Favours*
> 
> Cherian Philip Lands In Controversy For Saying Women In Congress Got Party Tickets In Return For Sexual Favours



Open secret Sirji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 266167



The problem with media and pseudo seculars is that they do not talk about inflation rate which is very low in last decade. I bought Tomato at Rs 10 a KG a day before yesterday. No body talk of reduced gas price and petrol price. Their Hot topic is Only increased price of Dal because it is the only commodity whose price has increased.



Star Wars said:


> Media is bound to go against Modi, and it will only get worse in the years ahead. It really isn't a contest from what i hear. IF what i hear is true, then NDA could get 180+



Media management has remained the biggest weakness of BJP and Sangh for years. They do not seem to have learn any lesson in past. Why BJP can not have couple of their own channels. DNA in Zee nes publishes very neutral and true news nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

HariPrasad said:


> Media management has remained the biggest weakness of BJP and Sangh for years. They do not seem to have learn any lesson in past. Why BJP can not have couple of their own channels. DNA in Zee nes publishes very neutral and true news nowadays.



its almost like BJP does not give a rats *** about the media. I don't think Modi even wants to placate the media like Vajpayee did.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

indiatester said:


> I didn't see him asking for govt. to placate. All I found was him asking Sahitya academy to come talk about free speech and other BS. Either that or I am a really bad reader.



Excerpts from article if title itself wasn't enough to indicate what did he meant.


"*I do not think there is a concerted effort in giving back honours to the Sahitya Akademi. *I have not spoken to any writer. I spoke a couple of days ago about the events and how disappointed and shocked I was by the fact that an institution that has such a wonderful history, which provides refuge to creative people who lead such lonely lives, did not speak on their behalf.”


Give back ??? And who is he expecting to speak on their behalf ??  I guess it's in response of off late various articles and even social media choosing to instead questioning and exposing their duplicity.Sorry no one tried to restore their so called honours , not even Congress' Rahul Baba.


----------



## Sky lord

Focus on growth, not religion; need to take everyone along: Andhra Pradesh CM N Chandrababu Naidu - The Economic Times

I like this guy. He is practical and he has a vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamsalaphala

Sky lord said:


> Focus on growth, not religion; need to take everyone along: Andhra Pradesh CM N Chandrababu Naidu - The Economic Times
> 
> I like this guy. He is practical and he has a vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

SwAggeR said:


> Excerpts from article if title itself wasn't enough to indicate what did he meant.
> 
> 
> "*I do not think there is a concerted effort in giving back honours to the Sahitya Akademi. *I have not spoken to any writer. I spoke a couple of days ago about the events and how disappointed and shocked I was by the fact that an institution that has such a wonderful history, which provides refuge to creative people who lead such lonely lives, did not speak on their behalf.”
> 
> 
> Give back ??? And who is he expecting to speak on their behalf ??  I guess it's in response of off late various articles and even social media choosing to instead questioning and exposing their duplicity.Sorry no one tried to restore their so called honours , not even Congress' Rahul Baba.



Ah ok. He is talking about the writers returning the awards. And he wanted Sahitya academy to speak in support of them.
This would be in response to the news that someone was promising them Rs 1crore if they returned their award.

Have some sympathy man.... they have written mediocre stuff for years and they get one award. Let them think that it matters to us mango people.

Today I was reading this tweet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657413657412812800
What these people fail to realize is that the prejudices were displayed by them for years towards us. Its only when us sheep are speaking back that they cannot tolerate. Hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Mamsalaphala said:


>



Even then, he is a million times better the seculars...

Looks like Media is hell bent on transferring Dalit votes to MGB...

To anyone who think the AAPtard Arungiri as an expert election analyst

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Sky lord said:


> Focus on growth, not religion; need to take everyone along: Andhra Pradesh CM N Chandrababu Naidu - The Economic Times
> 
> I like this guy. He is practical and he has a vision.



During his tenure, Maximum numbers of Farmer commuted suicide. Not good for over all development. very good for IT development.


----------



## Star Wars

Russia has agreed to share information on Subash Chandra Bose...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656850311617712129
RIP Manohar Lal Khattar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Android said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656850311617712129
> RIP Manohar Lal Khattar



And when A dalit was stabbed to death in Delhi, neither Kejriwal nor Asutosh has any time to even notice that for last many months


----------



## magudi

PM Modi Has Failed India On Health: Lancet Study

by the way : Quoting Dadri and rising intolerance, Cambridge University scholars say Modi visit will bring 'disrepute' - Firstpost


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> PM Modi Has Failed India On Health: Lancet Study




I would agree if the next budget does not have significantly higher budgetary support. The last budget cut things left & right, healthcare also took a beating.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Bang Galore said:


> I would agree if the next budget does not have significantly higher budgetary support. The last budget cut things left & right, healthcare also took a beating.



I thought Harsh Vardhan was a good guy to handle the ministry and he got suddenly replaced by nadda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I thought Harsh Vardhan was a good guy to handle the ministry and he got suddenly replaced by nadda



Health care will be down for a while, probably until 2017..


----------



## magudi

Indefinite curfew clamped in MP city after communal clashes | india | Hindustan Times


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657497520898252800


magudi said:


> Indefinite curfew clamped in MP city after communal clashes | india | Hindustan Times



Expect this to increase especially in 2016, IF BJP wins bihar then you will see these reports increase many fold. Many vested intrests are involved in creating communal riots. 2016 will be a difficult year. I wonder why they didn't specify the communities...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657504297521926144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657504733154975744
People leaving JDU midway of elections, especially those close to Nitish really tells which way the wind is blowing...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

ISI attempt to stoke Khalistan embers? - The Times of India

Perhaps the desecration of holy books has more to do with external entities than election stuff?
Also:
Punjab unrest has UK impact, Sikh protesters hold up Central London | punjab$top | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657496784650944512
Media trying fear monger Dalits into voting for Nitish, mean while BIhar local media is reporting this 



TejasMk3 said:


> ISI attempt to stoke Khalistan embers? - The Times of India
> 
> Perhaps the desecration of holy books has more to do with external entities than election stuff?
> Also:
> Punjab unrest has UK impact, Sikh protesters hold up Central London | punjab$top | Hindustan Times



Whole lot more people are desperately trying to revive Khalistan, i would not be surprised if seculars themselves are involved...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657528224398704640
btw, i think we got 0 seats in Ladakh 1 year back...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

Anyone else getting this ad while browsing PDF?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Nitish & Lalu tell us why you should not vote for the other















Mamsalaphala said:


>



This is just vote-bank politics, CBN wants minority votes in Rayalseema & Telangana, add to that the present CM of TG-KCR is a firm believer in Minority appeasement & has an alliance with the MIM!

Thus CBN also has to do some appeasement to get atleast 20% of minority votes(this pic was taken during IED in 2014)



magudi said:


> PM Modi Has Failed India On Health: Lancet Study
> 
> by the way : Quoting Dadri and rising intolerance, Cambridge University scholars say Modi visit will bring 'disrepute' - Firstpost


Am personally very disappointed with the lack of attention on health in this govt, I feel Nadda is worse than Irani.
Atleast our HRD min. is trying her best, not sure about his efforts & what he is doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Anyone else getting this ad while browsing PDF?
> View attachment 266503



Aye!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657496784650944512
> Media trying fear monger Dalits into voting for Nitish, mean while BIhar local media is reporting this
> 
> .


As per our good old friend @jha it's the local media which has maximum impact in Bihar. Not much national ones, especially English media!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> I thought Harsh Vardhan was a good guy to handle the ministry and he got suddenly replaced by nadda


Same here I thought vardan can really turn around the situation 


ranjeet said:


> Anyone else getting this ad while browsing PDF?
> View attachment 266503



Ke


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657535110007271425

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657199848794361857
lolwa

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657578163640250368

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Harping on negativity hurts the India growth story - TOI Blogs


Let’s put things in perspective. Look at what happened in the US when a young kid made a clock, took it to school and the teacher thought it was a bomb and he was branded a terrorist and the police handcuffed him. Although Obama called him to the White House and said he was proud of him, the boy is now moving to Qatar. Now imagine if the same had happened in India! The media would have had a blast days together.

Do I need to elaborate?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Controversial, Former JD(U) Minister, Bhim Singh Joins BJP

PATNA: Former minister and Janata Dal (United) or JD(U) leader, Bhim Singh today joined the BJP, which claimed that no leader of substance from Extremely Backward Class was now left with the grand alliance even as the JD(U) shot back and reminded BJP of the one-day strike it had called over Mr Singh's controversial remarks about Indian jawans.

The EBC leader took the membership of BJP at its state headquarters here in the presence of Union ministers Ananth Kumar and Dharmendra Pradhan, senior state leaders Sushil Kumar Modi and Bihar party chief Mangal Pandey.

As a member of Nitish Kumar Cabinet, Mr Singh had said on August 9, 2013 that people join the Army to get martyred, in the wake of killing of Indian soldiers in Jammu and Kashmir that year.

Narendra Modi, then Gujarat Chief Minister, had used the statement to attack Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar, slamming him at a soldiers rally at Rewari in 2013.

Mr Singh, as a JD(U) leader, had served as a minister in Nitish Kumar as well Jitan Ram Manjhi cabinet. He later switched sides and sided with Mr Manjhi during his tussle with Mr Kumar before joining the BJP today.

Buoyed by induction of a prominent politician from EBC, senior BJP leader Sushil Kumar Modi claimed that no leader of any substance from EBC was now left with JD(U) and Rashtriya Janata Dal.

State BJP President Mangal Pandey also echoed the same. Praising BJP and Modi, Bhim Singh launched an attack at his former boss Nitish Kumar calling him "arrogant and corrupt."

EBCs constitutes about 30 per cent of the electorate in the state.

Meanwhile, JD(U) attacked BJP for induction of Mr Singh whose comment on soldiers was assailed by the saffron party leaders.

"BJP had called one-day strike in Bihar in 2013 over Bhim Singh's controversial statement and Narendra Modi had mentioned the statement in his soldiers rally at Rewari ... this has exposed BJP's true 'chaal, charitra and chehra' (attitude, culture and face)," said state JD(U) spokesperson Ajay Alok.

He said it was good for his party and the grand alliance of JD(U), RJD and Congress that such elements were going to the BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657438638091825152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657091028067860480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655749447465304065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657090459894992897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655748935504400385

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

Interesting set of tweets from Saurav Jha:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657487126108372992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657484424867504128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657484661371744256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657487754452860928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657488404498673665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657485873194229760

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

Voila , Now you can't take out Hindu religious procession in UP without getting killed. 

Curfew in Kannauj after communal clash, 4 held - The Times of India

Who is gona return the awards over this murder ???????????

Who will speak on our behalf ?? Are we so marginalized in our own remaining partitioned India. Didn't our visionary leader Nehru or Mohandas foresaw it ??

Now it' time to declare India secular sans muslims.

Soul of the India has been corrupted by Congress in all these years. India desperately needs Shuddhikaran, Constitution needs to be tweaked. May God help Indian Hindus unite for common cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mamsalaphala

IndoCarib said:


> Harping on negativity hurts the India growth story - TOI Blogs
> 
> 
> Let’s put things in perspective. Look at what happened in the US when a young kid made a clock, took it to school and the teacher thought it was a bomb and he was branded a terrorist and the police handcuffed him. Although Obama called him to the White House and said he was proud of him, the boy is now moving to Qatar. Now imagine if the same had happened in India! The media would have had a blast days together.
> 
> Do I need to elaborate?



I frankly blame the Modi govt. for allowing the Media to set Negative agenda about India. 

The govt. should have clear guidelines and take strong action against media who paints a unreasonable, one-sided and Prejudiced account or report which hurts Indian interests. 

I am aware this is a dangerous thing to do, but we need to draw the line somewhere. GoI need to relook at the Media guidelines and implement them with strong action against all those who deliberately print michief. 

e.g. A family feud given "dalit atrocity" colour.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

TejasMk3 said:


> Interesting set of tweets from Saurav Jha:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657487126108372992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657484424867504128
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657484661371744256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657487754452860928
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657488404498673665
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657485873194229760




They are desperately missing their old lapdog in India. Oops!! India is on banning spree. We need to align ourselves with Russia which treats us as Partners. I seriously think why ain't we still importing Crude from Russia yet ?? Distance is a factor but still we need to diversify away from KSA and it's pets. Noteworthy is the recent 15% acquisition by India in some Russian oil field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamsalaphala

SwAggeR said:


> They are desperately missing their old lapdog in India. Oops!! India is on banning spree. We need to align ourselves with Russia which treats us as Partners. I seriously think why ain't we still importing Crude from Russia yet ?? Distance is a factor but still we need to diversify away from KSA and it's pets. Noteworthy is the recent 15% acquisition by India in some Russian oil field.



Russia itself is aligned with China. So really to align with Russia we first need to align with China. 

China is now the senior partner in the relationship and we need to recognize it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Mamsalaphala said:


> I frankly blame the Modi govt. for allowing the Media to set Negative agenda about India.
> 
> The govt. should have clear guidelines and take strong action against media who paints a unreasonable, one-sided and Prejudiced account or report which hurts Indian interests.
> 
> I am aware this is a dangerous thing to do, but we need to draw the line somewhere. GoI need to relook at the Media guidelines and implement them with strong action against all those who deliberately print michief.
> 
> e.g. A family feud given "dalit atrocity" colour.




And guess what we are ranked at lowly 136 on media freedom.

Yep by some western monopolized agency.



Mamsalaphala said:


> Russia itself is aligned with China. So really to align with Russia we first need to align with China.
> 
> China is now the senior partner in the relationship and we need to recognize it.



At the cost of our Integrity ?? Shouldn't China settle for status quo ??We can team up with China only when we are in a position to significantly cripple them in event of conventional war and for that we need some serious military Industry as well as result oriented R&D. Congress had made our defense preparedness hollow as per recent remarks of our DM and I agree with that.


----------



## Mamsalaphala

SwAggeR said:


> At the cost of our Integrity ?? Shouldn't China settle for status quo ??We can team up with China only when we are in a position to significantly cripple them in event of conventional war and for that we need some serious military Industry as well as result oriented R&D. Congress had made our defense preparedness hollow as per recent remarks of our DM and I agree with that.



Which is why we cannot align with Russia yet. Your own posts gives reason for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Mamsalaphala said:


> Which is why we cannot align with Russia yet. Your own posts gives reason for it.




Russia and China are two different countries and no one likes a emerging Super Power just adjacent to their boarders. China can never be true partner of Russia and other way round too is true. I guess you missed the agreement of Chinese 400 billion $$ investment plan in Russia going awry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Bihar Election : why I feel that nitish will join bjp eventually .. ?


----------



## Darmashkian

Nitish Kumar-Lalu Prasad bonhomie becomes the talking point of Bihar elections - The Economic Times

The Nitish Kumar-Lalu Yadav bonhomie, reminiscent of Bollywood blockbuster Sholay's Jai-Veeru, is the talking point of Bihar elections, with the BJP wondering how the two men who have been bitterly critical of each other for years can now sing paeans to each other. The BJP has been, in fact, running TV advertisements reminding Nitish of his old statements that Lalu can never reform himself. 

Lalu will hear nothing of it. "_BJP's partner, Rashtriya Lok Samata Party MP from Jehanabad Arun Singh, announced that he will break Nitish's chest if he acted further against law-breakers after arresting MLA Anant Singh. *No one can touch Nitish till I am alive. Don't think he is alone now, his elder brother is here. The poor son of a Kurmi can't be threatened,*_" Lalu says at his rallies.

Last year, when ET covered Lalu's campaign during the Lok Sabha elections, he was scathing on Nitish. "_*He was my pet cat, ab mujhe hi miyaoon. He did a love marriage with BJP and became BJP's yaar, to put me out of power,*_" Lalu had said. Now, Lalu at his rallies says he and Nitish were unnecessarily pulling each other's leg in 2014. "Modi got through due to that," he now rues.

.
.

*Even JD(U) chief Sharad Yadav, once a bitter critic of Lalu, defends him now. "One must remember there was not a single riot in Bihar under Lalu rule after the 1992 Babri Masjid demolition. That was commendable law and order," he told ET.*

Read more at:
Nitish Kumar-Lalu Prasad bonhomie becomes the talking point of Bihar elections - The Economic Times
    

Seriously it will be Bihar's loss if this opportunistic alliance comes to power & especially Lalu & his goondas.

For about 2 decades, they were attacking & abusing each other & telling us why not to vote for the other & now this .

I can understand voting for Nitish because he did a good job & perhaps voting for Congress, but not voting for Lalu unless you are a Muslim or a Yadav.
Biharis will be hurting themselves by voting for Lalu & by extension the MGB.



Jason bourne said:


> Bihar Election : why I feel that nitish will join bjp eventually .. ?


No chance he hates Modi too much to join the BJP. But he could merge within the Congress.


Star Wars said:


> Controversial, Former JD(U) Minister, Bhim Singh Joins BJP
> 
> PATNA: Former minister and Janata Dal (United) or JD(U) leader, Bhim Singh today joined the BJP, which claimed that no leader of substance from Extremely Backward Class was now left with the grand alliance even as the JD(U) shot back and reminded BJP of the one-day strike it had called over Mr Singh's controversial remarks about Indian jawans.
> 
> The EBC leader took the membership of BJP at its state headquarters here in the presence of Union ministers Ananth Kumar and Dharmendra Pradhan, senior state leaders Sushil Kumar Modi and Bihar party chief Mangal Pandey.
> 
> As a member of Nitish Kumar Cabinet, Mr Singh had said on August 9, 2013 that people join the Army to get martyred, in the wake of killing of Indian soldiers in Jammu and Kashmir that year.
> 
> Narendra Modi, then Gujarat Chief Minister, had used the statement to attack Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar, slamming him at a soldiers rally at Rewari in 2013.
> 
> Mr Singh, as a JD(U) leader, had served as a minister in Nitish Kumar as well Jitan Ram Manjhi cabinet. He later switched sides and sided with Mr Manjhi during his tussle with Mr Kumar before joining the BJP today.
> 
> Buoyed by induction of a prominent politician from EBC, senior BJP leader Sushil Kumar Modi claimed that no leader of any substance from EBC was now left with JD(U) and Rashtriya Janata Dal.
> 
> State BJP President Mangal Pandey also echoed the same. Praising BJP and Modi, Bhim Singh launched an attack at his former boss Nitish Kumar calling him "arrogant and corrupt."
> 
> EBCs constitutes about 30 per cent of the electorate in the state.
> 
> Meanwhile, JD(U) attacked BJP for induction of Mr Singh whose comment on soldiers was assailed by the saffron party leaders.
> 
> "BJP had called one-day strike in Bihar in 2013 over Bhim Singh's controversial statement and Narendra Modi had mentioned the statement in his soldiers rally at Rewari ... this has exposed BJP's true 'chaal, charitra and chehra' (attitude, culture and face)," said state JD(U) spokesperson Ajay Alok.
> 
> He said it was good for his party and the grand alliance of JD(U), RJD and Congress that such elements were going to the BJP.


This guy is an idiot! He should have not been allowed anywhere near the party.

_"Log Jawan bante hai shaheed banne ke liye"_

They took in him after bashing him, carrying out a one day bandh on his statement & even after the PM Modi attacked him.  Does that mean the BJP now approves & supports that statement? Even the JDU denied him a ticket.

I thought they were already winning Bihar? Why take him in then?



TejasMk3 said:


> Interesting set of tweets from Saurav Jha:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657487126108372992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657484424867504128
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657484661371744256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657487754452860928
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657488404498673665
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657485873194229760


Interesting, will go through this report now. Am tagging other members @SarthakGanguly @anant_s @Rain Man 
They are definitely bang-on coming to Kolkatta & Chennai. Many "intellectuals" are from these cities & Kerala.

By the way Who is Saurav jha?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657612843420749824

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> This guy is an idiot! He should have not been allowed anywhere near the party.
> 
> _"Log Jawan bante hai shaheed banne ke liye"_
> 
> They took in him after bashing him, carrying out a one day bandh on his statement & even after the PM Modi attacked him.  Does that mean the BJP now approves & supports that statement? Even the JDU denied him a ticket.



He is very close to Nitish, in fact he knows Nitish since his collage days, IF Bhim Singh is switching sides means something is really up.Taking him under BJP right now is more symbolic than anything else.A Nitish man switching sides to BJP during election season can influence several neutral voters, especially when its someone like Bhim SIngh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Jason bourne said:


> Bihar Election : why I feel that nitish will join bjp eventually .. ?




I also feel so.


----------



## Darmashkian

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mamsalaphala said:


> I frankly blame the Modi govt. for allowing the Media to set Negative agenda about India.
> 
> The govt. should have clear guidelines and take strong action against media who paints a unreasonable, one-sided and Prejudiced account or report which hurts Indian interests.
> 
> I am aware this is a dangerous thing to do, but we need to draw the line somewhere. GoI need to relook at the Media guidelines and implement them with strong action against all those who deliberately print michief.
> 
> e.g. A family feud given "dalit atrocity" colour.


I agree when everything you have said!!

Bang on!! How can they continue to give exclusives to NDTV & Indian express & still help them despite everything they have done against the BJP & Modi??
*Just the other day , I saw a Central Govt. ad on farmer schemes & initiaitves in shudh hindi on....... NDTV. -_- *

What the heck is such an ad doing on an Urban wala English speaking channel??

I don't blame the Media for attacking Modi, it is Modi's fault for allowing them to keep on attacking him.

_*"Fool me once shame on you, Fool me twice Shame on me. Fool me multiple times, God Save me"*_

_C_BN will never give an interview to T-news, Sakshi on N-TV & neither will any TDP guy. Those 3 channels are pro-TRS & pro-YSRCP . He actively helps outlets loyal to the TDP i.e Yellow Media or gives something to those which are atleast neutral.

Jayalalitha will never give or allow any sort of help to Sun Tv or Kalaignar TV(pro-DMK), on the contrary she has hurt Sun quite a bit since she came to power. She promotes Arasu Cable & Jaya TV.

& compare this to the attitude of the BJP which freely allows the Media to turn unnecessary issues into big, big issues. & it still continues to help them & ignores it's own.
*Seriously , any one hearing the MSM for the first time ,especially a foreigner will make that person think that India is facing some deep internal crisis & is close to a civil war under Modi!*

& the BJP:-- Forget ignoring them they still give one on one exclusives & help the MSM a lot !!

For example:- How can Devendra Phadnavis give an exclusive one on one to that lunatic NIKHIL WAGLE! That guy is super biased & rabidly anti-Hindu!
The Less said about AJ & NDTV, the better

& then they ignore people who are pro-BJP & later whine when the MSM puts an issue out of context.. & then they help the same people.. -_- 
I heard there are many pro-BJP journos but they don;t come out in open because they know BJP will never help them & will only ignore them

Kya kare aise gadho ka :facepalm: [I know no such emoticon exists]



Star Wars said:


> He is very close to Nitish, in fact he knows Nitish since his collage days, IF Bhim Singh is switching sides means something is really up.Taking him under BJP right now is more symbolic than anything else.A Nitish man switching sides to BJP during election season can influence several neutral voters, especially when its someone like Bhim SIngh.


They should have kept him out, he knows his importance & will now seek his share of flesh later & that will be a problem.

He will be useful among the neutral EBCs without doubt[ but only EBCs & perhaps some Maha dalits] , but TBH I can say that this guy will hurt the BJP after it wins the elections.

Because he is truly an idiot from what I have heard(according to one of my sources), he only became a minister because of NiKu, in a merit based cabinet, he would have no place

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657612843420749824




 

Giriraj Singh is real evil.

Will be fun if and when it happens.

Saudi Arabia: Eight of the 12 surviving sons of country's monarch support move to oust King Salman | Middle East | News | The Independent

But since when numbers started factoring in a Monarchy ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> They should have kept him out, he knows his importance & will now seek his share of flesh later & that will be a problem.
> He will be useful among the neutral EBCs without doubt[ but only EBCs & perhaps some Maha dalits] , but TBH I can say that this guy will hurt the BJP after it wins the elections.
> Because he is truly an idiot from what I have heard(according to one of my sources), he only became a minister because of NiKu, in a merit based cabinet, he would have no place



Not really, he is just a vote catcher, both shah and him knows his worth, and him joining BJP will have its preconditions. once BJP wins BIhar decisively his worth will diminish automatically. He became minister because he was very close to Niku, Taking him in has a lot of advantages, and i really doubt he will do anything. His Antiques will be useless once BJP is ours.


----------



## SwAggeR

But India and China together will miss Cheap crude and old king .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Viewership of English News channels

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Darmashkian said:


> Interesting, will go through this report now. Am tagging other members @SarthakGanguly @anant_s @Rain Man
> They are definitely bang-on coming to Kolkatta & Chennai. Many "intellectuals" are from these cities & Kerala.
> 
> By the way Who is Saurav jha?



Saurav Jha is a defence reporter for his blog is here: Saurav Jha's Blog -Geek At Large: IBNlive.com

Skimmed through the report, they have basically laid out scenarios based on possible 2019 results and what the U.S will, and specifically from a China perspective in SEA.

Their conclusions is that even a small change in the vote share means there wont be a stable govt like this one, and that a BJP return is in noway guaranteed, but at the same time is still a large possibility. A coalition govt is more obsessed with actually just staying in power, and hence is easily manipulated by smaller level players.

Also interestingly, they state BJP is more ready to work with them (citing Vajpayee legacy), while Congress party does so reluctantly (possibly through arm twisting of local parties?).

They then list some pages that list major local state level parties and what issues can be tapped using them, there are few others that come across strongly as anti-development or rabid fringe level ones for certain issues (like Vaiko's party and Seeman's party for ex) and receive foreign aid/instructions but have not been listed. 

But regardless of the party in power report says Indian leaders, even the ones at local state levels are still wary of the U.S and hence the U.S must be patient, also change takes a long time .
I remember watching a video long back before the 2014 elections, and there they were discussing the system of coalitions, where by the various embassy people interviewed many local parties and they were surprised that most of these parties did not really have larger national policy outlooks but are very narrow minded, seems like their studies have now given them a better picture.

From a politics perspective that is all, there were some other bits about SEA relationship with India, and shared goals, perhaps will read later.

I remember there was also a spy that defected to U.S, Rabinder Singh..? He was also removing files on SEA region (I think he was in charge of the SEA region too). They seem to want to know about India's plans for the SEA region and consider it important, seeing how we already have a presence in the region though the A&N base.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Viewership of English News channels




And among Hindi channels ??


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Viewership of English News channels



NDTV has been seeing huge losses, even NDTV profit has only 55,000 viewers which is less than most people have as twitter followers..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> And among Hindi channels ??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

http://www.theweek.in/theweek/specials/nyoma-mutiny-inquiry-and-the-rift-between

*Indian Army's response to this Malicious article...*

INDIAN ARMY’S REJOINDER TO THE MALICIOUS ARTICLE ‘TRIAL BY IRE’ IN “THE WEEK” MAGAZINE BY SHRI AJIT KUMAR DUBEY PUBLISHED ON 16TH OCT 2015 (FOR THE WEEK 19 TO 25TH OCT)

1. Please refer to the 'Trial by ire'in The Week magazine by Shri Ajit Kumar Dubey published on 16 Oct 2015 (for the week 19 to 25th Oct) & its online version http://www.theweek.in/…/nyoma-mutiny-inquiry-and-the-rift-b…- officers-and-jawans-in-the-army.html).

2. The article on the Nyoma incident, published in “The Week” magazine, is a piece of sensational journalism, one sided and untruthful.

3. The article starts out with slandering a woman who stood in front of a military court martial and convincingly withstood the test of a probing cross-examination. The facts are proven, Suman outraged her modesty, and 'The Week' has outraged it further. The fact that Suman's statement, which has been reported in almost one-third of the article, was found to be baseless by the court, has been ignored.

4. There are other factual errors. The article has stated that “Col Prasad Kadam, tried to flee the area in an official vehicle”. Actually Col Kadam went into the crowd of agitating soldiers to try and calm them. He was attacked and sustained five fractures in his right eye socket and four fractures at the back of the skull. He was hospitalised for three months. The theme running through the article that the accused were not provided opportunity for their defence is also incorrect. In the trial of Suman, Thirty two witnesses were examined, which included six officers and the lady. They were thoroughly cross examined.

5. The Indian Army, just as any other organisation expects journalists to be true to their calling. 'Sensationalism sells' should not be the mantra. 'The Week' and Mr Dubey have proved otherwise.

6. There was a mutiny. Indian Army as a disciplined professional force cannot accept it. Neither should the civil society and the nation at large. Any attempt to colour it by changing its focus into an officer vs soldier conflict will do grave injustice to our Army. The close relationship between officers and men is the bedrock of Army ethos and remains very strong. Making reckless statements on 'divide between the officer and the jawans' is a gross and mischievous misrepresentation of facts.

7. Law has an impartial face, whether it be practiced in Supreme Court or a military Court Martial barrack in Akhnoor. To question the legality of a trial based on loose and one- sided statements of defence lawyers is highly irresponsible. We hope the magazine will now do the right thing to a lady wronged and the organisation to which she belongs by offering an unconditional apology.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657790921216389120

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SarthakGanguly

This NDA government is *solely responsible* for not reining in (I mean censoring) the India media. They have no one else to blame. This kind of weakness has already created problems and may lose them Bihar.



Jason bourne said:


> Bihar Election : why I feel that nitish will join bjp eventually .. ?


He has burnt too many boats for that. Expect some of his MLAs to feel the pull, but Nitish himself won't be able to come to terms with Modi. That said, the fight is still 50-50. BJP may win and may lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> This NDA government is *solely responsible* for not reining in (I mean censoring) the India media. They have no one else to blame. This kind of weakness has already created problems and may lose them Bihar..



Naa.... Bihar local Media has been pro BJP, Biharis prefer local media over English media. BJP loosing only on news rooms...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Naa.... Bihar local Media has been pro BJP, Biharis prefer local media over English media. BJP loosing only on news rooms...


That is my guess. But I will still be on my guard.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> That is my guess. But I will still be on my guard.



Lalu's two sons are loosing in lalu's Bastions and MGB sweeping Bihar in Delhi news rooms...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Lalu's two sons are loosing in lalu's Bastions and MGB sweeping Bihar in Delhi news rooms...


My reports are troubling. But ok... BJP has a slight advantage per my docs here. Enough to come top but not to have a majority. The media is not helping.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

SarthakGanguly said:


> This NDA government is *solely responsible* for not reining in (I mean censoring) the India media. They have no one else to blame. This kind of weakness has already created problems and may lose them Bihar.
> 
> 
> He has burnt too many boats for that. Expect some of his MLAs to feel the pull, but Nitish himself won't be able to come to terms with Modi. That said, the fight is still 50-50. BJP may win and may lose.



Can't agree with you more,bjp is solely responsible for this debacle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> My reports are troubling. But ok... BJP has a slight advantage per my docs here. Enough to come top but not to have a majority. The media is not helping.



As of right now after first 2 phases, slight advantage is a very good thing as first 2 phases were the most difficult, phase 3 and 4 are BJP strongholds so should get 75-80 seats out of 100, even in phase 5 BJP is making surprising inroads into Seemanchal. This is a one way fight....

Victory in Bihar means irrelevancy of the English Media completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Echo_419 said:


> Can't agree with you more,bjp is solely responsible for this debacle


Bihar should have been a cakewalk. Imagine *Lalu *shaking hands with Nitish shaking hands with *Congress*. That itself should have been a disaster. Instead, the media has been allowed to report on non issues instead - like family feuds and the regular Modi baiting. A directive or two could have shut them up for a couple of weeks - would have been enough for the time being. 

Instead, Bihar is a close fight now!



Star Wars said:


> As of right now after first 2 phases, slight advantage is a very good thing as first 2 phases were the most difficult, phase 3 and 4 are BJP strongholds so should get 75-80 seats out of 100, even in phase 5 BJP is making surprising inroads into Seemanchal. This is a one way fight....


Phase 5 will hopefully be divided by the AIMIM. Otherwise only phase 3 and 4 will go to BJP. The Congress funded MSM has started targeting Dalit news recently for this reason. It's all blatantly obvious. And it may work, spoiling the phase 3 and 4 as well.



Star Wars said:


> Victory in Bihar means irrelevancy of the English Media completely.


Which is why the English media is fighting with every tooth and nail. Funny thing is that Modi should have blunted the teeth and nails long before.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Bihar should have been a cakewalk. Imagine *Lalu *shaking hands with Nitish shaking hands with *Congress*. That itself should have been a disaster. Instead, the media has been allowed to report on non issues instead - like family feuds and the regular Modi baiting. A directive or two could have shut them up for a couple of weeks - would have been enough for the time being.
> 
> Instead, Bihar is a close fight now!
> 
> Phase 5 will hopefully be divided by the AIMIM. Otherwise only phase 3 and 4 will go to BJP. The Congress funded MSM has started targeting Dalit news recently for this reason. It's all blatantly obvious. And it may work, spoiling the phase 3 and 4 as well.



Bihar was never a cake walk,Nitish and Lalu's caste mathematics was brilliant, they had 45% of the vote share even during LS2014 peak. it was almost a certain loss for BJP. Recent events have turned Dalit against MGB, they won;t vote on issues outside Bihar, these people have been facing these things daily under Lalu for 15 years.
BJP would have lost Bihar hands down if not for Amit Shah.

I don't think you understand, most people in BIhar read local media, and local media has been reporting Dalit killings in Bihar than the ones in Hariyana. English Media plays no role in Bihar, it plays Zilch role in bihar. The English Media along with PK has been trying to demoralize ground workers and voters by spreading misinformation of BJP loosing BIhar. Its sad many RW are running helter skelter after believing the misinformation.

Wait for Nov 8th, even Satta bazar has predicted 150+seats for NDA, now before you bring Delhi into this, illsay most Satta bazars predicted AAP win during the last phase and after exit polls.. Its only Delhi Satta which came false...



SarthakGanguly said:


> Which is why the English media is fighting with every tooth and nail. Funny thing is that Modi should have blunted the teeth and nails long before.



In a way they are blunted, no one believes the English speaking media, they are irrelevant, the power that they had during congress has greatly diminished, writers have been forced of free govt. flats. NO more free ride for Media for foreign trips along with govt. TRP all time low. I don;t understand how they can influence BIhari voters...

Hillary Clinton Says Yoga Helped Her Endure The Benghazi Hearing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657806520877522944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657778973309407233







WTF is Nitish doing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SwAggeR

This poll will settle quota and authors’ issues: Sharad Yadav | The Indian Express

Oh !! He too is concerned about writers.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657806520877522944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657778973309407233
> View attachment 266753
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is Nitish doing ?


didn't you watched the video i posted earlier? Nitish getting some baba love .... kind of reminded me of this ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Meanwhile in our ever accommodating neighborhood.

Nawaz Sharif contempt case for not speaking in Urdu at UN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

When the UAE deported four young men back to India for suspected ties with the Islamic State (IS), the immediate response from Muslim organisations in the southern state of Kerala was that it was a knee-jerk reaction. “After all, all these Middle Eastern countries are scared of the IS. Maybe they were over-reacting,” says a senior police officer based in Thiruvananthapuram who adds that “radical Muslim outfits here have always had global ties”. Requesting anonymity, he says, “There are indications that the high incidence of smuggling gold into Kerala could well be one way that funds are allocated by their financiers abroad.”

An intelligence official in Delhi blames it on the “ineffectiveness” of the state police to track the “link between gold smuggling and terrorism.” But even after security forces busted a huge gold-smuggling racket at Cochin International Airport in July, the Customs Department had rejected any link between the racket and jihadi groups. A customs officer had said in a statement that the focus of investigation was only on smuggling and related economic offences. Officials had arrested a Kerala constable who worked on deputation as an immigration official at Cochin International Airport for allegedly facilitating the smuggling of the metal.

“It is money that is one of the big attractions for many young people to join the ranks of radical Muslim groups that are flush with funds. It has helped these groups spread the word of jihad and Islamist rule. Whoever grows in that environment gets attracted to Salafism and the idea of monotheist rule that Islamic State promises,” states a former senior police officer who has done a lot of research on the roots of communal conflicts in Kerala, which, lately, has seen a rapid growth of Islamist groups amid what scholars such as Mohiyuddin Nadukkandiyil Karassery, popularly known as MN Karassery, call a “perverse assertion” of Muslim identity.


Young people from Kerala landing up in IS camps in Syria and Iraq or falling under the spell of the dreaded jihadi group through social media networks doesn’t surprise Karassery one bit. He says the Jamaat-e-Islami has provided the “theoretical base” for the rise of Islamism in Kerala since the late 1940s masquerading as a social organisation and by co-opting Leftist intellectuals to champion their thoughts in the garb of fighting ‘imperialist forces’. According to a report in The Indian Express, one person from Kerala, named Riyaz, was instrumental in bringing together members of the group sent back by the UAE and in indoctrinating them with IS ideology.

Historian MGS Narayanan, in an earlier interview with this correspondent, has observed that the “indoctrination of Muslim youths in Kerala follows a pattern”. According to him, “Labourers and others who go to the Gulf get into this trap, and once indoctrinated, they return committed to the cause of Islam, ready to devote money or energy to what they call religious activities.”

Kerala is a recruiting ground for Islamist groups. For a state that is India’s most literate and where Muslims are socially, financially and politically much better off than members of the community in other states, this is an odd phenomenon. Interestingly, the Lashkar-e-Taiba’s former representative in south India, Thadiyantavide Nazeer, hails from the northern district of Kannur. Nazeer and his men were accused of recruiting youths from across Kerala for the LeT. Though Left intellectuals and mainstream political parties have repeatedly rubbished the ‘idea’ that it was Jamaat-e-Islami that has fathered radicalism in post-Independence Kerala using ‘secular means’— such as organising literary events for all communities, championing the cause of the underprivileged and so on—to establish their presence in the state, Hameed Chennamangalur, a critic of Muslim identity politics, says that such outfits have invaded the intellectual space through the use of media and “sheer cunning”.

“Their media organisations—such as Madhyamam (a print media group) and Media One (a TV channel) pay so-called intellectuals a relatively hefty fee for their contributions. So very few intellectuals speak out against the owner of these media groups. Or the Jamaat-e-Islami, which has over the decades radicalised Muslim youths of the state through meticulous teachings of Abul A’la Maududi and Hassan al-Banna, who are divisive and purveyors of monotheism and the Muslim nation theory,” argues Karassery, another vehement critic of Islamists.

For his part, Chennamangalur doesn’t discount the “jealousy factor”. Some five decades ago, Muslims in the state were mostly poor and rose to affluence thanks to the Gulf boom that started in the 1970s. “That is one reason why Muslims are reviled by a section of Hindus and other communities. And the demolition of the Babri Masjid gave an impetus to the growth of radical parties in the state,” he opines. Several Left intellectuals warn against reading too much into the radicalisation among Muslims in the state, arguing that social, economic and political empowerment has made them more assertive, prompting them to flaunt their identity. “Wearing burkhas and skullcaps should be seen in that context, and that should not be seen as a dangerous trend,” says MG Radhakrishnan, senior journalist and editor of TV news channel Asianet. Jamaat-e-Islami clerics weren’t available for comment.

However, the former senior police officer says that “the burkha revolution” in Kerala has more to it than what meets the eye. “It isn’t just reflective of the affluence of Muslims here, but also of the changes taking place within the community that is resulting in their alienation from the rest of society.” MGS Narayanan, former chairman of the ICHR, says that madrassas mushrooming in Kerala are proof that Muslim groups are bent upon building a wall against other religions among children.

PFI leader EM Abdurahman has often dismissed such designs as false. According to him, such anti-Muslim propaganda is the creation of right-wing elements who are jealous of the prosperity of Muslims in Kerala, where the Muslim League, as part of the Congress-led UDF, has considerable political clout, much to the anguish of other Congress allies.

While Left intellectuals have routinely fallen back on the argument that Islamic extremism is a by-product of the Babri Masjid demolition, Karassery notes that it was the Islamic Revolution of 1979 that stirred the post-Independence rise of Islamism in the state. Some scholars have gone to the extent of locating the roots of Islamism in the late 15th century, when the Calicut king Zamorin awarded trading rights to Vasco da Gama—something that angered Arab traders who had a monopoly on Western trade with Kerala.

“Following the 1979 Iranian Revolution, the Jamaat-e-Islami began to aggressively preach among young Muslims in Kerala that it was time for an Islamic state along the lines of Iran in India. Many young people were swayed by it. Then, the organisation zealously propagated the myth of monotheism among the state’s Muslims. That is when the radicalisation of Kerala Muslims became deeper. And it is such preachings that sowed the seeds of further alienation of Muslims from other communities and led to their attraction towards global jihad,” he says. In the 1990s, communal rhetoric was revived by Abdul Nazer Mahdani.

+++

Karassery also lashes out at Left parties such as the CPM and self- confessed Left intellectuals for “selling their soul” to the Jamaat-e-Islami. “Most of them are known for their duplicity. They raise a voice against the killings of MM Kalburgi, Narendra Dabholkar and Govind Pansare, all critics of Hindutva politics. And rightly so. But most of them are even now silent about the killing of Chekannur Maulavi at the hands of Islamic fundamentalists,” he avers. Chekannur Maulavi, a progressive Islamic scholar, had incurred the wrath of fundamentalists over his contrarian interpretation of the Qur’an. Equally tepid was the reaction of political parties such as the CPM and Congress when PFI activists chopped the wrist of TJ Joseph, a professor in Thodupuzha, on charges of blasphemy. Commentators called it a “Taliban-style” assault. The PFI is a confederation of Muslim groups across the country that has set up a body to resolve civil disputes. Parties such as the CPM had initially backed organisations like National Development Front (the earlier avatar of PFI) as a ploy to politically corner its rival Muslim League, a relatively secular entity back then. The growth of such Islamist groups and their infiltration into the League over the past two decades has resulted in much social disequilibrium in northern Kerala. “Whether Left liberals like it or not, there has been a rapid rise in recruitment to jihadist groups from Kerala. It is surprising that such a development should happen from a state where Muslims are hardly discriminated against. It is perhaps the only peaceful state where Muslims are powerful even politically,” says a state minister, asking not to be named. He concedes that in the name of battling Hindutva forces, mainstream parties have swept under the carpet the threat of Islamism in the state. “We cannot ignore it anymore,” he says.

AP Aboobacker Musliyar aka Sheikh Aboobacker Ahmad, Islamic scholar and general secretary of the All India Sunni Jam-e-yyathul Ulema, dismisses such observations, saying, “I will give value to a perception only when it’s backed by solid evidence. The law enforcement agencies of the country have not raised any such claims.” In fact, in 2012, then Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, while addressing senior policemen, had listed Kerala along with the likes of J&K and Assam as states seeing a spurt in religious extremism. Several intelligence officers that Open spoke to say that Kerala turning into a recruiting ground for Islamists has surprised them. Musliyar concedes that the “post-Babri Masjid demolition scenario” made space for outfits such as the PFI to grow. “Indian Muslims have vehemently rejected PFI-type minority politics. Muslims do not look up to their emotional and hyperbolic rhetoric to do politics here. We have plenty of options available within the framework of the Constitution to meet our demands,” he says. Like him, various Islamic scholars in the state and others contend that the fear over Muslim population growth in the state is misplaced. “Population growth is not spurred by religious zeal. It happens as a result of many social and economic reasons,” he says.

The rise in Muslim population in the state over the past two decades had happened at a time when Muslims have become more prosperous and politically powerful. While the Hindu population rose by a mere 2.23 per cent and Christian population by a mere 1.38 per cent, the number of Muslims in the state rose by 12.84 per cent between 2001 and 2011. This rate of growth of the Muslim population during the decade was higher than in the previous one, unlike the growth in the national population of Muslims which had slowed over the period 2001 to 2011 compared with 1991 to 2001.

“This high growth and importance of Muslims in politics, besides the flaunting of their religious identity, has lately led to a rise in a certain awareness of their own identity among the Hindus of Kerala,” says a senior Congress leader, who adds that this would result in the BJP reaping political dividends in next year’s state polls. “The obscene parading of religious identity, such as wearing burkhas in Kerala’s scorching heat, is a ridiculous thing to do. And the practice of medieval norms is triggering widespread anger and alienation,” says Karassery.

In Kerala recently, a non-resident Malayalee Muslim sent his 21-year-old wife a ‘triple talaq’ message from Dubai on WhatsApp. “There are liberals who justify everything that Muslims do and call those who point out hypocrisies done in the name of religion ‘Islamophobes’,” says Karassery.

The influence of Maududi and Hassan al-Banna in Kerala, home to the first mosque ever built in India, is much more than one can imagine, he adds. “Which was why it is easy for organisations such as LeT and Al-Qaeda and others to indoctrinate youths easily. That is the same reason why nobody would be surprised to see more news of IS influence among Malayalee Muslim youths,” says the former senior police officer. 


It was cable TV that triggered radicalisation among Kerala’s Muslims when the US invaded Iraq first in 1990 and then in 2002. Looks like many of Kerala’s Muslim youths are now ready to be wooed by the masterful command of social media platforms by the IS which uses jihadi video games, Hollywood thriller-like videos and similar digital campaigns.

Going Radical in Kerala | OPEN Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Well after beef party this is refreshing now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657883543155159040
But why only BJP ??Times Now won't celebrate it ??

Well after beef party this is refreshing now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657883543155159040
But why only BJP ??Times Now won't celebrate it ??

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Lalu's two sons are loosing in lalu's Bastions and MGB sweeping Bihar in Delhi news rooms...


The elder one is winning now, but not the younger one. He will lose


SarthakGanguly said:


> My reports are troubling. But ok... BJP has a slight advantage per my docs here. Enough to come top but not to have a majority. The media is not helping.


NDA will win with a slight majority, even in the worst case(no side with a majority), it will get more seats than the MGB.




SarthakGanguly said:


> Bihar should have been a cakewalk. Imagine *Lalu *shaking hands with Nitish shaking hands with *Congress*. That itself should have been a disaster. Instead, the media has been allowed to report on non issues instead - like family feuds and the regular Modi baiting. A directive or two could have shut them up for a couple of weeks - would have been enough for the time being.
> 
> Phase 5 will hopefully be divided by the AIMIM. Otherwise only phase 3 and 4 will go to BJP. The Congress funded MSM has started targeting Dalit news recently for this reason. It's all blatantly obvious. And it may work, spoiling the phase 3 and 4 as well.


MIM is contesting only 6 seats in Bihar, so it won't make that much of an impact & muslim leaders anyway are working to unite the vote towards the MGB to defeat BJP.
MIM will only be a hindrance to the MGB in a few seats.

@Star Wars Arithmethic is right, Chemistry is not!

& you know the importance of both
Except the Muslim vote, the other constituents of the MGB are not comfortable with each other. Yadavs hate NiKu, Almost Everybody except Muslims & Yadavs fears Lalu.

This volatile mixture should have been a disaster.[For eg:- Like an explosion in a chem. lab---bringing Sodium & water together] It should have imploded apart with rebels, independents, proxy candidates, infighting etc

Yet it has become less volatile due to the efforts made by both Lalu & NiKu, who have worked REALLY hard to unite their votebanks. You may hate them, but they have done a lot of hard work.

For more than a year they were giving rallies, encouraging the morale of their cadre & bringing the caste leaders together, while Bihar BJP was sleeping(for most of the time). Yes, they didn't succeed totally, but the mixture can atleast stand still till the election ends & poses a threat now.

And TBH the BJP should have hammered straight the corruption of the Congress[But if you don't intensify investigations against their leaders after 15 months of power & send none of them to jail in the mean time, then you have little right to say a word on it]
This Election should have been easy for the BJP had it been vigilant & careful! Had it not been for Modi, the MGB would have won.

Like it or not Nitish wanted to defeat the BJP & Modi-Shah;* he knew that there was hope for if RJD & JDU come together, it's a huge risk which could potentially backfire like it should have. But that's the only way he could become the CM again & defeat the BJP.*
& unlike Nitish, if Lalu loses again he could be finished forever unlike NiKu who can wait till 2020 to defeat the BJP. & thus Lalu agreed.

It was a huge risk & it has survived till now & can fight the elections, with some help from Prashant Kishore. [But on the anti-BJP front, Prashant could have done better]

But had it totally worked as it was hoped it would at the end & reached it's full potential, BJP would be out of competition.

On first sight the media jokers may have called it advantage MGB 1 year back; but anyone with closer observation could say it was truely advantage BJP on the ground.
When both votebanks of the alliance hate each other, what guarantee was there it could work??

But yes, due to NiKu being in sarkar & lalu's goondas many people must have kept their mouths shut till the ballot box.

& let me say that in any byelection in a state, the ruling party has a greater chance of success, in the byelections after LS 2014, people knew NiKu would stay in power regardless of the result. Maybe that's why they voted for him in the hope he would do something for them or atleast wouldn't spite & ignore them.

BJP won 4/10 inspite of being highly complacent, that itself was bad for the MGB.


ranjeet said:


> didn't you watched the video i posted earlier? Nitish getting some baba love .... kind of reminded me of this ..



& NiKu was happily praising & endorsing P.K. just a few months back. -_- . He even made the film tax-free in Bihar.
No lessons learned from the film obviously, going by his acts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657858864000307200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Well after beef party this is refreshing now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657883543155159040
> But why only BJP ??Times Now won't celebrate it ??
> 
> Well after beef party this is refreshing now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657883543155159040
> But why only BJP ??Times Now won't celebrate it ??


Haha...this is going to put sickulars in a fix. Bet they are going to abstain this one...& media will keep it a low profile affair!


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657881292952989696


Mumbai is no more under Congress.



JanjaWeed said:


> Haha...this is going to put sickulars in a fix. Bet they are going to abstain this one...& media will keep it a low profile affair!



Secular's can't object it and neither can they celebrate it.  Anyway I would be watching for how media portrays it on 26'th.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657878110033981440

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Doordarshan emerges most watched Hindi channel - The Times of India

wow...this is a pleasant surprise. Believe rural India still relies on DD for their entertainment & news. Which way does DD hang politically?
@ranjeet @Star Wars @SwAggeR

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Doordarshan emerges most watched Hindi channel - The Times of India
> 
> wow...this is a pleasant surprise. Believe rural India still relies on DD for their entertainment & news. Which way does DD hang politically?




You are free to curse Namo for that. 

While the name of that arrested secular in Mumbai is.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657877949249556481
But Karnataka police made the arrest. Who must have tipped them ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Doordarshan emerges most watched Hindi channel - The Times of India
> 
> wow...this is a pleasant surprise. Believe rural India still relies on DD for their entertainment & news. Which way does DD hang politically?
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @SwAggeR


Rajya Sabha TV is left leaning thats for sure, DD is neutral as far as i know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Rajya Sabha TV is left leaning thats for sure, DD is neutral as far as i know.



RSTV has neutral people the problem is anchors like Ishan Russel,Tracy,Arfa khannum all have their respective religious biases so their anchorage tends to lean left .

Just like our @Infinity and @jbgt90 think of themselves as liberal mascots but at heart are just as religiously biased as any @The_Showstopper or @doublemaster in here

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> You are free to curse Namo for that.


All is not lost for Modi when it comes to media then? I was under the impression that Modi has lost media completely. Looks like it's only the ones I watch are normally anti-Modi. Hindi channels seems to have ten times move viewership than English ones...& India TV is second most viewed?  Thank god for that. 



> While the name of that arrested secular in Mumbai is.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657877949249556481
> But Karnataka police made the arrest. Who must have tipped them ??


Only 'cause it happened in that south west coastal part of Karnataka. Revenge attack would have been swift & brutal...had there been no action. Had it happened in North Karnataka or Bangalore side..,you wouldn't have seen such quick action.



ranjeet said:


> Rajya Sabha TV is left leaning thats for sure, DD is neutral as far as i know.


I think RS tv is still controlled by Congressis. They have the control of the house...& still chairman & deputies in RS belongs to Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

JanjaWeed said:


> Doordarshan emerges most watched Hindi channel - The Times of India
> 
> wow...this is a pleasant surprise. Believe rural India still relies on DD for their entertainment & news. Which way does DD hang politically?


DD comes across as neutral and sane, I rely on it too , it's the only news channel I follow on twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> DD comes across as neutral and sane, I rely on it too , it's the only news channel I follow on twitter


Sounds like it's not a caged parrot anymore!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

ranjeet said:


> Rajya Sabha TV is left leaning thats for sure, DD is neutral as far as i know.


Ranjeet Bhai.............Left Ideology is dying..............thoda prachhar kar lene do yaar.............etina intolerant mat bano..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Infinity said:


> Ranjeet Bhai.............Left Ideology is dying..............thoda prachhar kar lene do yaar.............etina intolerant mat bano..............


Arre bhai mein to aise hi bata raha tha, I am against curbing freedom of expression. 

PS: I hope you don't take my friendly banter in other threads seriously.


----------



## Infinity

@ranjeet good night.................I want to see Debate on NJAC between Finance Minister & Ex CJI on Times now...............Please see this.........Executive Vs Judiciary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Infinity said:


> @ranjeet good night.................I want to see Debate on NJAC between Finance Minister & Ex CJI on Times now...............Please see this.........Executive Vs Judiciary.


Yeah promos looked promising, I hope Arnab keeps his mouth shut though. 
Good night bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Infinity

ranjeet said:


> Arre bhai mein to aise hi bata raha tha, I am against curbing freedom of expression.
> 
> PS: I hope you don't take my friendly banter in other threads seriously.


Never Dear............I am a Mature Man.........You are just like my Younger brother...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

magudi said:


> RSTV has neutral people the problem is anchors like Ishan Russel,Tracy,Arfa khannum all have their respective religious biases so their anchorage tends to lean left .
> 
> Just like our @Infinity and @jbgt90 think of themselves as liberal mascots but at heart are just as religiously biased as any @The_Showstopper or @doublemaster in here


Wow !!!! how would you know if i am religiously biased towards any community?



ranjeet said:


> Yeah promos looked promising, *I hope Arnab keeps his mouth shut *though.
> Good night bro.


One of the reasons i do not watch arnub is cuz he talks all the time and never lets anyone with a different point of view to get their two cents in . 
After all that the point of a debate , to hear both sides

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

jbgt90 said:


> One of the reasons i do not watch arnub is cuz he talks all the time and never lets anyone with a different point of view to get their two cents in .
> After all that the point of a debate , to hear both sides


Yeah all that over aggressiveness kills the whole point of having a debate.

------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657900866746257408

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T90TankGuy

ranjeet said:


> Yeah all that over aggressiveness kills the whole point of having a debate.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657900866746257408


What i find hilarious is how shamelessly they advertise them selfs , claiming they have 80% of the market share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Oh man that was one hell of a slap delivered by Rajeev Dhawan to Arun Jaitley. I believe an interview with Barkha Dutt is due now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

lavenge lavenge said:


> details.....


to sum up, he said told jaitley that you were never elected to the parliament and made your way to Rajya Sabha through maneuvering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Meanwhile in MP

Curfew imposed in Gwalior.

And

Kannauj as well.


----------



## The_Showstopper

magudi said:


> RSTV has neutral people the problem is anchors like Ishan Russel,Tracy,Arfa khannum all have their respective religious biases so their anchorage tends to lean left .
> 
> Just like our @Infinity and @jbgt90 think of themselves as liberal mascots but at heart are just as religiously biased as any @The_Showstopper or @doublemaster in here


Can you point out religious bias in any of my posts since you are making a claim?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

The_Showstopper said:


> Can you point out religious bias in any of my posts since you are making a claim?



Hah !!!

In the same post u blamed Sanghis of being bias ??

Lol

And u are asking others to point out ur bias 

Shabash mere bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Oh man that was one hell of a slap delivered by Rajeev Dhawan to Arun Jaitley. I believe an interview with Barkha Dutt is due now.


But Jaitley's counter was quite impressive too. There was no need for any personal attacks...& I thought that Dhawan guy crossed the line couple of times.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Hah !!!
> 
> In the same post u blamed Sanghis of being bias ??
> 
> Lol
> 
> And u are asking others to point out ur bias
> 
> Shabash mere bhai


Because I've noticed that. Do you want me to refer to some of those posts?


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> DD is neutral as far as i know.



yeah, neutral with saffron tones... rss chief shouting on it twice makes it so very neutral.

i mostly don't watch dd now.

at least during congress times, it had some progressive talk shows, one-to-one discussions and recordings.



JanjaWeed said:


> Sounds like it's not a caged parrot anymore!



i see... non-bjp == caged parrot and bjp == free dove.

good logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> But Jaitley's counter was quite impressive too. There was no need for any personal attacks...& I thought that Dhawan guy crossed the line couple of times.



He is bound to, Jaitley has been bitch slapping judges for some time now



ranjeet said:


> to sum up, he said told jaitley that you were never elected to the parliament and made your way to Rajya Sabha through maneuvering.



Either way that statement is just personal attack and makes little sense. His party won the election and has the right to appoint him. While judges have simply usurped the powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> But Jaitley's counter was quite impressive too. There was no need for any personal attacks...& I thought that Dhawan guy crossed the line couple of times.


Nah I don't think Dhawan crossed any lines, It's about time somebody slapped jaitley with truth. He needs to shed that sense of entitlement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jamahir said:


> i see... non-bjp == caged parrot and bjp == dove.
> 
> good logic.


Did you bother to read what was that quoted against? Comprehension issues? Told ya...should have gone to a proper school instead of Madarasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Either way that statement is just personal attack and makes little sense. His party won the election and has the right to appoint him. While judges have simply usurped the powers.



Dhawan is not a former judge, plus I loved the way how Arnab jumped in and took Jaitley's side. Another example of how much hold he has on media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

JanjaWeed said:


> Did you bother to read what was that quoted against? Comprehension issues? Told ya...should have gone to a proper school instead of Madarasa.



then explain to me in simple terms, o wise father.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Dhawan is not a former judge, plus I loved the way how Arnab jumped in and took Jaitley's side. Another example of how much hold he has on media



Does not matter, the judges need to be put in his place. You can't just appoint yourself. The Judiciary has been interfering way to much in the executive for far too long and taking a high moral ground. They have no moral standing on this as S.C itself has delayed 1000nds of cases by years...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nah I don't think Dhawan crossed any lines, It's about time somebody slapped jaitley with truth. He needs to shed that sense of entitlement.


Ya...but I thought it was off topic & trolling to bring Jaitley's loss in elections etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Does not matter, the judges need to be put in his place. You can't just appoint yourself. The Judiciary has been interfering way to much in the executive for far too long and taking a high moral ground. They have no moral standing on this as S.C itself has delayed 1000nds of cases by years...


Second that, no more Dial a Bail.


----------



## The_Showstopper

jamahir said:


> yeah, neutral with saffron tones... rss chief shouting on it twice makes it so very neutral.
> 
> i mostly don't watch dd now.
> 
> at least during congress times, it had some progressive talk shows, one-to-one discussions and recordings.
> 
> 
> 
> i see... non-bjp == caged parrot and bjp == free dove.
> 
> good logic.


You are wasting your time mate... Our Sanghi posters pat each other's back by uttering caged parrot 

Their situation is more like this...







And like this








Star Wars said:


> Does not matter, the judges need to be put in his place. You can't just appoint yourself. The Judiciary has been interfering way to much in the executive for far too long and taking a high moral ground. They have no moral standing on this as S.C itself has delayed 1000nds of cases by years...


Yes tadipaar Amit Shah will appoint them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jamahir said:


> then explain to me in simple terms, o wise father.


If I made that statement against a quote claiming DD was towing BJP's line, then your post post would have made sense.



The_Showstopper said:


> You are wasting your time mate... Our Sanghi posters pat each other's back by uttering caged parrot
> 
> Their situation is more like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes tadipaar Amit Shah will appoint them


You couldn't resist to take a swipe via @jamahir could ya? Be a man & pick my quote if you want to take a swipe at me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Yeah all that over aggressiveness kills the whole point of having a debate.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657900866746257408



Good work by the government,also there is news in the media that govt is seizing pulses from genuine stockers & not hoarders any truth to that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

JanjaWeed said:


> If I made that statement against a quote claiming DD was towing BJP's line, then your post post would have made sense.
> 
> 
> You couldn't resist to take a swipe via @jamahir could ya? Be a man & pick my quote if you want to take a swipe at me.


I wasn't even following your conversation, its just that I happened to notice @jamahir 's posts which forced me to reply...

If I intend to address/taunt you, you will know that directly from me... So rest easy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Dhawan is not a former judge, plus I loved the way how Arnab jumped in and took Jaitley's side. Another example of how much hold he has on media



Same here,I was surprised to see that too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Good work by the government,also there is news in the media that govt is seizing pulses from genuine stockers & not hoarders any truth to that?



Internet rumors, heard no news on that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Internet rumors, heard no news on that



Nah TV showed the news, but they had far more important things like pappi jhappi of nitish with a semi naked tantrik to debate on.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Nah TV showed the news, but they had far more important things like pappi jhappi of nitish with a semi naked tantrik to debate on.



hmmm...is govt. even allowed to raid "genuine stockers" . Raiding them really serves no purpose..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nah TV showed the news, but they had far more important things like pappi jhappi of nitish with a semi naked tantrik to debate on.


It's a dussehra bonanza for electronic media..especially for Hindi channels. They just love this kinda scoop!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SwAggeR said:


> Meanwhile in our ever accommodating neighborhood.
> 
> Nawaz Sharif contempt case for not speaking in Urdu at UN



They just have to copy whatever India does.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> hmmm...is govt. even allowed to raid "genuine stockers" . Raiding them really serves no purpose..


No...it's just rumours being spread to discredit Govt's efforts. Successive Govts failed to control or even protected hoarders...but this Govt is hard on them...& that's hurting vested interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657946527193665536


ranjeet said:


> Oh man that was one hell of a slap delivered by Rajeev Dhawan to Arun Jaitley. I believe an interview with Barkha Dutt is due now.



Actually dhawan had no arguments so had to resort to rhetoric.Like you know am no Jaitley fan but among the current crop of leaders nobody could have handled this better

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tridibans

JanjaWeed said:


> Doordarshan emerges most watched Hindi channel - The Times of India
> 
> wow...this is a pleasant surprise. Believe rural India still relies on DD for their entertainment & news. Which way does DD hang politically?
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @SwAggeR



What do you think closest Sanghi? 

No wonder last time I was in Darbhanga, people watched DD and said BJP is here to stay for 10 years atleast !!!!



The_Showstopper said:


> You are wasting your time mate... Our Sanghi posters pat each other's back by uttering caged parrot
> 
> Their situation is more like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes tadipaar Amit Shah will appoint them



What happened mate? Even after so much hardwork by you and @Guynextdoor2 heard that BJP swept across Ladakh (Cong held 22 out of 25 before ) and Assam municipality elections?

Best of luck for 8th Nov too. Hope your congress can cross double digits atleast. Ameen !!!!

@Star Wars @Marxist @JanjaWeed @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> @Star Wars Arithmethic is right, Chemistry is not!
> 
> & you know the importance of both
> Except the Muslim vote, the other constituents of the MGB are not comfortable with each other. Yadavs hate NiKu, Almost Everybody except Muslims & Yadavs fears Lalu.
> 
> This volatile mixture should have been a disaster.[For eg:- Like an explosion in a chem. lab---bringing Sodium & water together] It should have imploded apart with rebels, independents, proxy candidates, infighting etc
> 
> Yet it has become less volatile due to the efforts made by both Lalu & NiKu, who have worked REALLY hard to unite their votebanks. You may hate them, but they have done a lot of hard work.
> 
> For more than a year they were giving rallies, encouraging the morale of their cadre & bringing the caste leaders together, while Bihar BJP was sleeping(for most of the time). Yes, they didn't succeed totally, but the mixture can atleast stand still till the election ends & poses a threat now.
> 
> And TBH the BJP should have hammered straight the corruption of the Congress[But if you don't intensify investigations against their leaders after 15 months of power & send none of them to jail in the mean time, then you have little right to say a word on it]
> This Election should have been easy for the BJP had it been vigilant & careful! Had it not been for Modi, the MGB would have won.
> 
> Like it or not Nitish wanted to defeat the BJP & Modi-Shah;* he knew that there was hope for if RJD & JDU come together, it's a huge risk which could potentially backfire like it should have. But that's the only way he could become the CM again & defeat the BJP.*
> & unlike Nitish, if Lalu loses again he could be finished forever unlike NiKu who can wait till 2020 to defeat the BJP. & thus Lalu agreed.
> 
> It was a huge risk & it has survived till now & can fight the elections, with some help from Prashant Kishore. [But on the anti-BJP front, Prashant could have done better]
> 
> But had it totally worked as it was hoped it would at the end & reached it's full potential, BJP would be out of competition.
> 
> On first sight the media jokers may have called it advantage MGB 1 year back; but anyone with closer observation could say it was truely advantage BJP on the ground.
> When both votebanks of the alliance hate each other, what guarantee was there it could work??
> 
> But yes, due to NiKu being in sarkar & lalu's goondas many people must have kept their mouths shut till the ballot box.
> 
> & let me say that in any byelection in a state, the ruling party has a greater chance of success, in the byelections after LS 2014, people knew NiKu would stay in power regardless of the result. Maybe that's why they voted for him in the hope he would do something for them or atleast wouldn't spite & ignore them.
> 
> BJP won 4/10 inspite of being highly complacent, that itself was bad for the MGB.



Actually, that isn't true. BJP Campaign had started long long before, unlike Delhi, BJP Campaign in BIhar was not in the slightest complacent. They might not have been doing Rallies, but door to door Campaigning visiting villages was going on. RSS were on the ground and working in villages for months now, even months before the byelection started. They did not win the byelection by accident. The Chemistry as you talk about isn't that volatile Muslims and Yadav votes have been shifting to JDU quiet easily, but the issue is that Yadav (young generation) votes and Niku votes themselves have not been going to Lalu,

Niku, if he had any common sense or guts would have gone alone and he would have done a lot better, but instead he went the easy route and joined hands with Lalu and Congress. JDU alone would have done far more damage to NDA than this alliance. Either way BIhar was essentially a lost cause, its Amit shah stealing Manji from JDU which saved BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Tridibans said:


> What happened mate? Even after so much hardwork by you and @Guynextdoor2 heard that BJP swept across Ladakh (Cong held 22 out of 25 before ) and Assam municipality elections?
> 
> Best of luck for 8th Nov too. Hope your congress can cross double digits atleast. Ameen !!!!
> 
> @Star Wars @Marxist @JanjaWeed @magudi


My best effort

Are you OK mate?


----------



## Tridibans

The_Showstopper said:


> My best effort
> 
> Are you OK mate?



Howcan I be ok?

An Hitler incarnated is ruling my country, look at this thread itself... Sanghis all around and peace loving seculars are being booted out of JNU of all places

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Samudra Manthan said:


> They just have to copy whatever India does.


What do you expect.. Do they have any choice of their own?


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657946527193665536
> 
> 
> Actually dhawan had no arguments so had to resort to rhetoric.Like you know am no Jaitley fan but among the current crop of leaders nobody could have handled this better




BJP should use Sushma . She is best weapon apart from Modi himself ,BJP has .I don't know why she isn't given more media interaction slots. Or does Modi don't want her to become more formidable at the expense of BJP itself ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Tridibans said:


> Howcan I be ok?
> 
> An Hitler incarnated is ruling my country, look at this thread itself... Sanghis all around and peace loving seculars are being booted out of JNU of all places


Sanghis were always in here and all around the place.. Its just that they got emboldened in the recent past. So don't you worry


----------



## SwAggeR

Communal tension in Rajasthan cities: The Hindu - Mobile edition


----------



## Samudra Manthan

JanjaWeed said:


> What do you expect.. Do they have any choice of their own?



More like do they have a brain of their own..LOL.



Tridibans said:


> Howcan I be ok?
> 
> An Hitler incarnated is ruling my country, look at this thread itself... Sanghis all around and peace loving seculars are being booted out of JNU of all places



Who got booted out of JNU?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

One more JD (U) BRIBE taking scandal... seems like videos will come every week till last phase elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> One more JD (U) BRIBE taking scandal... seems like videos will come every week till last phase elections.


I know mainstream media will shy away from highlighting this... But I'm pretty sure local media in Bihar will feast on this news. Another nail MGB coffin....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Only Lutyens’ Delhi crying intolerance: Amit Shah - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Samudra Manthan said:


> More like do they have a brain of their own..LOL.


Fact of the matter is..they have no history or culture of their own. They are having to borrow someone else's. Some from subcontinent & some from Arabs..& God knows who else. That's why I said they have no choice but copy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

JanjaWeed said:


> Fact of the matter is..they have no history or culture of their own. They are having to borrow someone else's. Some from subcontinent & some from Arabs..& God knows who else. That's why I said they have no choice but copy.



You can see that on Buzzfeed videos. Every single video Buzzfeed creates about Indian food, the Pakistanis will come in hordes attacking the comment section, this is Pakistani food too. It is like they just cannot wait for someone to create a video on Pakistani food, they just have to flood Indian videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

This could backfire spectacularly....



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658098193016582144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

I'm back! Another one-sided ban because I responded to an insult with insult. Guess that's not smart since I'm Indian and therefore the sole guilty party when such things occur. I will tread more carefully from now on.

Would like to thank @Star Wars and all the others for the updates on this thread (I've been following whenever I get time).

@Rain Man is also have a ball every now and again too I see in various threads...him and @gslv mk3 crack me up in the B'desh threads.

Anyways, while I was away I made this result map for the two phases so far based on the apoorva kumar projection



Star Wars said:


> Rahul’s Cong takeover certain by March 2016: Jairam Ramesh | india | Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> Everyone above 60 is out, 6 more months then congress mukt bharat is certain
> 
> View attachment 265424
> View attachment 265425
> 
> 
> @saurav @Darmashkian Found this on twitter timeline of Apoorva Kumar (@ApoorvaKumar4) | Twitter
> 
> He claims its date from MBG, NDA and local jurno...









Orange = BJP + Allies

Green = JDU + Allies

Let us see how close the final results look, I will update this map as more phases complete and we have more results from Apoorva Kumar. If @Star Wars could keep posting such info when he comes across them that would be great!

Great to be back again!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Tridibans

Abingdonboy said:


> *This could backfire spectacularly....*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658098193016582144



how ?



Samudra Manthan said:


> More like do they have a brain of their own..LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Who got booted out of JNU?



There are insider news that slowly and steadily RSS is spreading in and around JNU circles (as in alumni, ex-staff, current new students, etc). ABVP just won an election there, for the first time in many years, an right wing inspired literary event had taken place few months back. Not to mention, with all the curbs on foreign donations/ NGOs, many many "intellectual projects" undertaken under the guidance ship of JNU is on the decline due to lack of funds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamsalaphala

jbgt90 said:


> Wow !!!! how would you know if i am religiously biased towards any community?



Your christian bias is starkly visible to anyone who has followed your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Damn these internet hindus even SC lawyers can't write in peace these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657946527193665536
> 
> 
> Actually dhawan had no arguments so had to resort to rhetoric.Like you know am no Jaitley fan but among the current crop of leaders nobody could have handled this better




Even I can be a better spokesperson than sambit patra & I agree jaitley kicked some A$$ yesterday



SwAggeR said:


> Communal tension in Rajasthan cities: The Hindu - Mobile edition



Govt needs to crackdown hard on opposition



IndoCarib said:


> Only Lutyens’ Delhi crying intolerance: Amit Shah - The Times of India



BJP should talk less & do more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658136278173667329

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Nilgiri said:


> I'm back! Another one-sided ban because I responded to an insult with insult. Guess that's not smart since I'm Indian and therefore the sole guilty party when such things occur. I will tread more carefully from now on.
> 
> Would like to thank @Star Wars and all the others for the updates on this thread (I've been following whenever I get time).
> 
> @Rain Man is also have a ball every now and again too I see in various threads...him and @gslv mk3 crack me up in the B'desh threads.
> 
> Anyways, while I was away I made this result map for the two phases so far based on the apoorva kumar projection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange = NDA + Allies
> 
> Green = JDU + Allies
> 
> Let us see how close the final results look, I will update this map as more phases complete and we have more results from Apoorva Kumar. If @Star Wars could keep posting such info when he comes across them that would be great!
> 
> Great to be back again!



Welcome back, and great job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Selfie with Lalu !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 267020
> 
> 
> Selfie with Lalu !!



But Lalu is trying to block the camera view. 

I guess even he doesn't like to be seen with likes of Sagrikas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Huge crowds in Modi's rally today ....

more than 2 Lakh people in todays rally

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 267020
> 
> 
> Selfie with Lalu !!


wow...selfie with a convicted criminal? Good going presstitutes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

crowds more than 3.5 Lakhs

Nalanda , Nitish's stronghold

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyisthelimit

Modiji stressing on Sadak, Bijli, Pani...Padhai, Kamai and Dawai in rally. Hope this should catch the pulse of Bihar. Huge crowd of more than 300k people.



Nilgiri said:


> I'm back! Another one-sided ban because I responded to an insult with insult. Guess that's not smart since I'm Indian and therefore the sole guilty party when such things occur. I will tread more carefully from now on.
> 
> Would like to thank @Star Wars and all the others for the updates on this thread (I've been following whenever I get time).
> 
> @Rain Man is also have a ball every now and again too I see in various threads...him and @gslv mk3 crack me up in the B'desh threads.
> 
> Anyways, while I was away I made this result map for the two phases so far based on the apoorva kumar projection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange = NDA + Allies
> 
> Green = JDU + Allies
> 
> Let us see how close the final results look, I will update this map as more phases complete and we have more results from Apoorva Kumar. If @Star Wars could keep posting such info when he comes across them that would be great!
> 
> Great to be back again!



Thanks buddy. Seems like BJPITCell is sleeping and karyakartas like you and @Star Wars working a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658183740057743360

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyisthelimit

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 267041
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658183740057743360



Likes of Mamta, Lalu, Nitish, Khujli and Muayam know the only way to stop BJP is to get united and support each other. Or else they will be rare species in next 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 267041
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658183740057743360



I don't know what is more despicable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658235087700398081

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

BTW, Nitish/Lalu holding Rally for Lalu's sons 24th time today i believe ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657996425196761088

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> BTW, Nitish/Lalu holding Rally for Lalu's sons 24th time today i believe ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657996425196761088



Hmm so you have lawyers in BJP kerala , GG


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Hmm so you have lawyers in BJP kerala , GG


The 'have' will soon become 'had'. RIP in advance.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> The 'have' will soon become 'had'. RIP in advance.



Actually ... Kerala RSS is a bit different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

This is probably our cricketers way of protesting against growing intolerance in Modi's India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

@Android @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly @lavenge lavenge 


Bangladesh begins construction of two large warships | Page 13

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> @Roybot
> View attachment 267097



Lol caught naked 

Anyway most of you wont know but there's another elitist religiously biased guy who used to prowl around here - @sancho also happens to be a defence expert so easily camouflages his bias

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Roybot said:


> @Android @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly @lavenge lavenge
> 
> 
> Bangladesh begins construction of two large warships | Page 13


Surprise! I thought the hate was only ideological.  Now I know that it might be more than that. Much more.  I kinda feel bad for reporting him now.


----------



## SwAggeR

Joe Shearer said:


> Thank you. And Shubho Bijoya, as one good Muslim to another.



Quoted and cross posted for truth !!



Roybot said:


> @Android @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly @lavenge lavenge
> 
> 
> Bangladesh begins construction of two large warships | Page 13




It explains a lot.

Anyway good catch, you are always good at taking note of minute details.


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> Surprise! I thought the hate was only ideological.  Now I know that it might be more than that. Much more.  I kinda feel bad for reporting him now.



Yes its ideological most of the time - a religious ideology though, not the 'liberal' one which they use as camouflage, you of all who has been around here this long should know this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

So all this while Guptaji was using ideological differences to hide his religious bias. This also explains most of his posts regarding Ishrat Jahan and Godhara Train Burning.



magudi said:


> Lol caught naked
> 
> Anyway most of you wont know but there's another elitist religiously biased guy who used to prowl around here - @sancho also happens to be a defence expert so easily camouflages his bias



The way he used to defend that bastard AK Antony all the time was really disgusting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

SwAggeR said:


> Quoted and cross posted for truth !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It explains a lot.
> 
> Anyway good catch, you are always good at taking note of minute details.



Try not to be more of an idiot than you can help.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658182832301342720
Bs Again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Joe Shearer said:


> Try not to be more of an idiot than you can help.




Who likes to get Personal and start name calling ?? Yep, that's one of the troll's attribute.

Anyway now since we know the reason behind your bias , you can just keep ranting, no one cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

SwAggeR said:


> Who likes to get Personal and start name calling ?? Yep, that's one of the troll's attribute.
> 
> Anyway now since we know the reason behind your bias , you can just keep ranting, no one cares.



I don't care about the opinions of dreary humourless persons who join forums like this only to spread discord and dislike between members of different nations and different religions. None of such kinds ever contribute to a defence related topic or thread. Their only interest is to pounce on each and every opportunity to insult and to browbeat others. 

For you to assume what you have assumed from my post just shows your insularity and boorish pettymindedness. You are really disgusting.


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> @Roybot
> View attachment 267097


----------



## T90TankGuy

Mamsalaphala said:


> Your christian bias is starkly visible to anyone who has followed your post.


Really ??? prove it to PDF.
i have 7k post , show me one with a so called christian bias.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arbit

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't care about the opinions of dreary humourless persons who join forums..



What does this have to do with anything? He merely established that you are biased because of your religious affiliations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

arbit said:


> What does this have to do with anything? He merely established that you are biased because of your religious affiliations.



He established nothing. Those who know me and know what I believe don't need these poltroons and their flashes of insight to decide about my views.


----------



## arbit

Joe Shearer said:


> He established nothing. Those who know me and know what I believe don't need these poltroons and their flashes of insight to decide about my views.



The problem here is your sense of superiority Joe. If you are content with the opinion of those 'who know you and what you believe', what is the need to get personal with these lesser mortals. 
Secondly he has all the right to agree, disagree or decide about your views. He is forming his own opinions not deciding your views for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't care about the opinions of dreary humourless persons who join forums like this only to spread discord and dislike between members of different nations and different religions. None of such kinds ever contribute to a defence related topic or thread. Their only interest is to pounce on each and every opportunity to insult and to browbeat others.


I think you know yourself pretty well. 


> For you to assume what you have assumed from my post just shows your insularity and boorish pettymindedness. You are really disgusting.




Did I struck some raw nerves ?? More you rant and bark more you give insight into your bias .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tridibans

Joe Shearer said:


> He established nothing. Those who know me and know what I believe don't need these poltroons and their flashes of insight to decide about my views.



You are an intellectual and a professional, aren't you? So why only "those who knows you" would stand by you?

I am on PDF for the last 5-6 years and trust me, for every poster who "knows you", there are 5 others who vehemently oppose you and your views.

Same as in India. The Sangh and RSS that you hate so vociferously could claim the same... as majority have voted for them, why should they care about "those who didn't".... Its an irony that you oppose this RSS mindset while on the other hand, you yourself follow the same principle here on pdf.

@Android @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Joe Shearer

Tridibans said:


> You are an intellectual and a professional, aren't you? So why only "those who knows you" would stand by you?



Those who are brain-dead and follow their prejudices are those who will not stand by me. Clear enough?



> I am on PDF for the last 5-6 years and trust me, for every poster who "knows you", there are 5 others who vehemently oppose you and your views.



Is this a democracy? No it isn't. So here it does not matter that 5 trash-talkers vehemently oppose me and my views.



> Same as in India. The Sangh and RSS that you hate so vociferously could claim the same... as majority have voted for them, why should they care about "those who didn't".... Its an irony that you oppose this RSS mindset while on the other hand, you yourself follow the same principle here on pdf.



They won one election, with the lowest percentage of the vote ever. This does not allow them the liberty to claim that their views must prevail over all minorities.

Here, too, on PDF, it is the majority, the large number of trolls, to whom I am opposed, who are against a small minority of us.



> @Android @magudi





SwAggeR said:


> I think you know yourself pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I struck some raw nerves ?? More you rant and bark more you give insight into your bias .



Repeating back what someone says to you might have seemed intelligent to you in kindergarten.


----------



## arbit

Joe Shearer said:


> Those who are brain-dead and follow their prejudices are those who will not stand by me. Clear enough?



Your statement itself is prejudiced.



> They won one election, with the lowest percentage of the vote ever. This does not allow them the liberty to claim that their views must prevail over all minorities.



Our government does not follow the presidential system of election. Get all the PM contenders in the fray - presedential style- eliminating the weakest ones and asking voters to chose between the last remaining two contenders, YOUR ARGUMENT WILL FALL FLAT. Probably you also know this. How about some intellectual honesty Joe? 



> Here, too, on PDF, it is the majority, the large number of trolls, to whom I am opposed, who are against a small minority of us.



Majority = Trolls?

By the way what made you overlook my last post, no reasoning forthcoming! I am disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Joe Shearer said:


> Those who are brain-dead and follow their prejudices are those who will not stand by me. Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a democracy? No it isn't. So here it does not matter that 5 trash-talkers vehemently oppose me and my views.
> 
> 
> 
> They won one election, with the lowest percentage of the vote ever. This does not allow them the liberty to claim that their views must prevail over all minorities.
> 
> Here, too, on PDF, it is the majority, the large number of trolls, to whom I am opposed, who are against a small minority of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating back what someone says to you might have seemed intelligent to you in kindergarten.


You are, in all honesty, (and I don't mean offense) *the* *most intolerant person I have met to date* on any online forum so far. 

That is surprising considering the spectrum I have seen. Of all religions and without.

Not one is so allergic to being receptive to a different opinion as you have portrayed time and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Joe Shearer

arbit said:


> Your statement itself is prejudiced.



That's what you think. So, go ahead and think what you want.



> Our government does not follow the presidential system of election. Get all the PM contenders in the fray - presedential style- eliminating the weakest ones and asking voters to chose between the last remaining two contenders, YOUR ARGUMENT WILL FALL FLAT. Probably you also know this. How about some intellectual honesty Joe?



If you want an intellectually honest opinion, I have to say that I have seldom heard weaker arguments, and seldom seen more pretentious behaviour.



> Majority = Trolls?



Yes. Majority = Trolls



> By the way what made you overlook my last post, no reasoning forthcoming! I am disappointed.



I didn't find it interesting. Any more than I find the person posting.



SarthakGanguly said:


> You are, in all honesty, (and I don't mean offense) *the* *most intolerant person I have met to date* on any online forum so far.
> 
> That is surprising considering the spectrum I have seen. Of all religions and without.
> 
> Not one is so allergic to being receptive to a different opinion as you have portrayed time and again.



Fantastic.

Absolutely isolated from any personal opinion. Purely objective.

How sick can you get? Do you believe all this about yourself?


----------



## Tridibans

Joe Shearer said:


> Those who are brain-dead and follow their prejudices are those who will not stand by me. Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a democracy? No it isn't. So here it does not matter that 5 trash-talkers vehemently oppose me and my views.
> 
> 
> 
> They won one election, with the lowest percentage of the vote ever. This does not allow them the liberty to claim that their views must prevail over all minorities.
> 
> Here, too, on PDF, it is the majority, the large number of trolls, to whom I am opposed, who are against a small minority of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating back what someone says to you might have seemed intelligent to you in kindergarten.



Ok here it is..... And I am being moderate here..... You are nothing but a person full of bigotry, hate and prejudice. You are a Muslim and you have 100% right to feel proud and have your own assumptions. But to say in every other post.... majority are trolls and what not.... just shows your rabid anti-Hindu stance. You are such an intolerant person that when MMS was an unlected PM you had no issues. Congress had less seats and vote share than BJP in 2015 but no... they were the rightful owners of the Delhi throne for you.

Fact is, you and your pov is a minority. Majorityy of us have elected BJP and Modi to lead India.

Learn to live with it. Otherwise you can either return your 'degrees' or whatever or are free to write crap as you so often do.... No body cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Joe Shearer

Tridibans said:


> Ok here it is..... And I am being moderate here..... You are nothing but a person full of bigotry, hate and prejudice. You are a Muslim and you have 100% right to feel proud and have your own assumptions. But to say in every other post.... majority are trolls and what not.... just shows your rabid anti-Hindu stance. You are such an intolerant person that when MMS was an unlected PM you had no issues. Congress had less seats and vote share than BJP in 2015 but no... they were the rightful owners of the Delhi throne for you.
> 
> Fact is, you and your pov is a minority. Majorityy of us have elected BJP and Modi to lead India.
> 
> Learn to live with it. Otherwise you can either return your 'degrees' or whatever or are free to write crap as you so often do.... No body cares.



Good. Now that you have this off your chest, shut up. You obviously have nothing left to say.



Tridibans said:


> Ok here it is..... And I am being moderate here.....



You cannot be a moderate. The moment you belong to the camp that preaches exclusion, you stop being moderate, you stop being civilised, you become a factional animal.



> You are nothing but a person full of bigotry, hate and prejudice.



I am not bigoted, because that implies a positive feeling towards one religion or the other. As an atheist, bigotry is not part of my outlook.

I hate bigots, on the other hand; and I hate those who push their religion and their majoritarian status to undermine the rule of law, to undermine the position of other segments of society, and to bully others. If I have a prejudice, it is that of detesting the mentality of the pack, the mentality that you display, of reflecting whatever the pack requires you to reflect.



> You are a Muslim



I am nothing of the kind. Just because some jackass took a humorous remark, tied himself into knots and jumped to some stupid conclusion does not mean anything. Not that there is anything wrong with being a Muslim. I merely say this to correct inaccuracy.



> and you have 100% right to feel proud and have your own assumptions.



With or without your saying so.



> But to say in every other post.... majority are trolls and what not.... just shows your rabid anti-Hindu stance.



Rubbish. The majority are trolls. That is an observed fact. Only those who are so described fail to recognise it. Everybody else - moderate Hindus, moderate Indians, Pakistanis of all sorts and shades of opinion, the Chinese, the Iranians, the Saudis, the Turks - everybody but your troll breed of Sangh Parivar pack animals, recognises it. 

Go check and you will be shocked by the result. You are the single most detested group. Not just here but all over the Internet.



> You are such an intolerant person that when MMS was an unlected PM you had no issues. Congress had less seats and vote share than BJP in 2015 but no... they were the rightful owners of the Delhi throne for you.



I have opposed the Congress from before you were born. If you are dense and cannot spot that, and if you are unaware that there was nothing I posted earlier that tends to your silly, shallow conclusion, that is nobody's fault but your own.



> Fact is, you and your pov is a minority. Majorityy of us have elected BJP and Modi to lead India.



That is why you are despised. That is why you will continue to be despised. Open your eyes; and also smell the coffee.



> Learn to live with it. Otherwise you can either return your 'degrees' or whatever or are free to write crap as you so often do.... No body cares.



It is not I who is despised outside my little coterie. It is you and those like you. That should tell you where you get off. And that should also ring in your ears the next time you read my posts, and either answer them, or adapt them, or reply them.


----------



## Tridibans

Joe Shearer said:


> Good. Now that you have this off your chest, shut up. You obviously have nothing left to say.



Its not about me shutting up or not. Its about your 'hypocrisy" which is exposed time and again here on PDF.



> You cannot be a moderate. The moment you belong to the camp that preaches exclusion, you stop being moderate, you stop being civilised, you become a factional animal.



Nor are the 39% of Indians who voted for NDA and in turn, Modi. So as per you, 39% of Indians (who are mostly Hindus) are not moderate and are uncivilised. Nice to know.


Atheist doesn't mean to berate other's religion and feelings. BTW you are far from being an athiest. Where wre you in that thread where Hindus were killed in pakistan or that other day when in Meerut a Hindu boy was killed?



> I hate bigots, on the other hand; and I hate those who push their religion and their majoritarian status to undermine the rule of law, to undermine the position of other segments of society, and to bully others. If I have a prejudice, it is that of detesting the mentality of the pack, the mentality that you display, of reflecting whatever the pack requires you to reflect.



If anything, you should be thankful that you are in India. Not many hours ago 20 Shias were killed in Pakistan for being... yes... Shias. In BD, anti-Islamic intellectuals are routinely murdered. Compare that to India where 1 man getting lynched out of 180 million grabs headlines for 2 months and every Hindu is responsible. Can't even imagine a person like you in the Arab world or Syria or Bangladesh or whatever. Still you will mock us "majority" and blame us being intolerant.



> I have opposed the Congress from before you were born. If you are dense and cannot spot that, and if you are unaware that there was nothing I posted earlier that tends to your silly, shallow conclusion, that is nobody's fault but your own.



I don't care whether you opposed Congress or Hitler or Stalin. I only care when you label us "mostly Hindus" as communal, uncivilized and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Android said:


> Ok is it just me or many of you here also face issues comprehending most of joe shearer posts with so many fancy words or out of the world references.



It is just you. And every other clone.


----------



## Nilgiri

So @Joe Shearer , is there any political party in India that you support....or is Congress simply the least bad option since they are not inherently evil like the Sanghis...or are they all equally bad?

Just interested in your opinion!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Tridibans said:


> Its not about me shutting up or not. Its about your 'hypocrisy" which is exposed time and again here on PDF.



Only to the rabble from the Sangh Parivar.



> Nor are the 39% of Indians who voted for NDA and in turn, Modi. So as per you, 39% of Indians (who are mostly Hindus) are not moderate and are uncivilised. Nice to know.



Not really. Most of those who voted for Modi, outside the core Hindutva constituency, did so in revolt against the corruption of the UPA 2, and in the hope that he would bring back the economic boom of UPA 1. Watch what happens when they realise they've been diddled.



> Atheist doesn't mean to berate other's religion and feelings. BTW you are far from being an athiest. Where wre you in that thread where Hindus were killed in pakistan or that other day when in Meerut a Hindu boy was killed?



As it happens, I think all religions are rotten, and should be kept under strict watch.



> If anything, you should be thankful that you are in India.



I WAS thankful that I was in India. Not any longer.



> Not many hours ago 20 Shias were killed in Pakistan for being... yes... Shias. In BD, anti-Islamic intellectuals are routinely murdered. Compare that to India where 1 man getting lynched out of 180 million grabs headlines for 2 months and every Hindu is responsible. Can't even imagine a person like you in the Arab world or Syria or Bangladesh or whatever. Still you will mock us "majority" and blame us being intolerant.



Yes, absolutely, I mock you and hate you because you have converted a tolerant, inclusive country and society into a hateful one. 



> I don't care whether you opposed Congress or Hitler or Stalin. I only care when you label us "mostly Hindus" as communal, uncivilized and what not.



If you don't care, then you shouldn't assume things. Never say these things in future. As far as you and your pack is concerned, you are communal, uncivilised and in need of harsh corrective discipline.

How bluntly do you want to hear it?



Nilgiri said:


> So @Joe Shearer , is there any political party in India that you support....or is Congress simply the least bad option since they are not inherently evil like the Sanghis...or are they all equally bad?
> 
> Just interested in your opinion!



No, there is no political party at the moment which shows even a possibility of being what the country needs. The Congress is a gangrened limb that should have been amputated 30 years ago.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Tridibans said:


> Its not about me shutting up or not. Its about your 'hypocrisy" which is exposed time and again here on PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are the 39% of Indians who voted for NDA and in turn, Modi. So as per you, 39% of Indians (who are mostly Hindus) are not moderate and are uncivilised. Nice to know.
> 
> 
> Atheist doesn't mean to berate other's religion and feelings. BTW you are far from being an athiest. Where wre you in that thread where Hindus were killed in pakistan or that other day when in Meerut a Hindu boy was killed?
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, you should be thankful that you are in India. Not many hours ago 20 Shias were killed in Pakistan for being... yes... Shias. In BD, anti-Islamic intellectuals are routinely murdered. Compare that to India where 1 man getting lynched out of 180 million grabs headlines for 2 months and every Hindu is responsible. Can't even imagine a person like you in the Arab world or Syria or Bangladesh or whatever. Still you will mock us "majority" and blame us being intolerant.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care whether you opposed Congress or Hitler or Stalin. I only care when you label us "mostly Hindus" as communal, uncivilized and what not.



His moral barometer is defined by what Pakistanis and Chinese and Turks and Saudis like and appreciate. I always maintained this guy is the Indian Pakistani and his attitude merely a reflection of Pakistaniyat in India. No wonder he hates India and Hindus to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Joe Shearer

Samudra Manthan said:


> His moral barometer is defined by what Pakistanis and Chinese and Turks and Saudis like and appreciate. I always maintained this guy is the Indian Pakistani and his attitude merely a reflection of Pakistaniyat in India. No wonder he hates India and Hindus to the core.



Try to deal with facts. they won't harm you, you will be surprised.

My moral compass, not barometer, you jackfool, is set up independent of any religion. So it stands to reason that it should be closer to what a broad generality thinks, rather than what you bigoted bunch think.

Since you are blind, deaf and dumb, you have not noticed how I castigate anyone who drops his (or her) standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Joe Shearer said:


> Try to deal with facts. they won't harm you, you will be surprised.
> 
> My moral compass, not barometer, you jackfool, is set up independent of any religion. So it stands to reason that it should be closer to what a broad generality thinks, rather than what you bigoted bunch think.
> 
> Since you are blind, deaf and dumb, you have not noticed how I castigate anyone who drops his (or her) standards.



Oh yes, the Pakistanis and the Chinese and the Turks and Sauds being the epitome of non-bigotry on planet Earth, they are the ones your moral barometer (not compass you idiot) reflects. Are you talking of being closer to broad generality? In India the broad generality is that you and the likes of you are class A douchebags long over due for a corrective action.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Joe Shearer

Samudra Manthan said:


> Oh yes, the Pakistanis and the Chinese and the Turks and Sauds being the epitome of non-bigotry on planet Earth, they are the ones your moral barometer (not compass you idiot) reflects. Are you talking of being closer to broad generality? In India the broad generality is that you and the likes of you are class A douchebags long over due for a corrective action.



They are far from the epitome of non-bigotry on earth. But they are far from the epitome of bigotry that is the Sangh Parivar. By taking them into account, I am equi-distanced from both poles of bigotry. 

And you shouldn't use bad words.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Joe Shearer said:


> They are far from the epitome of non-bigotry on earth. But they are far from the epitome of bigotry that is the Sangh Parivar. By taking them into account, I am equi-distanced from both poles of bigotry.
> 
> And you shouldn't use bad words.



Sicko, you are a joke as is your reasoning. It is only using the lens of Pakistaniyat that one can arrive at conclusions that you do.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

Samudra Manthan said:


> Sicko, you are a joke as is your reasoning. It is only using the lens of Pakistaniyat that one can arrive at conclusions that you do.



Not really.

What you are has always been clear, through your various avatars and reincarnations. That has always been majoritarian. If there are more of you, you make the laws, you decide the rules, and to hell with the others. Most of all, to hell with the legal process. Mob rules apply. That is what you want, and that is what is happening.

And please don't call me sicko.


----------



## Nilgiri

Joe Shearer said:


> No, there is no political party at the moment which shows even a possibility of being what the country needs. The Congress is a gangrened limb that should have been amputated 30 years ago.



OK, I can see you point. At least you hate every major political party equally. That I can empathize with to a degree. There are elements within BJP I also have much disdain and contempt for....but on the whole I find them to be at least objective oriented with regards to Indian economy and development.

Congress and "secular" parties are more:







and dont seek to change anything...because no one should be upset about the change.

But striving for change, getting into arguments, and still staying united is part of nation building. It will make us stronger in the long run....and if we come apart because of it....the sooner the better....why stay in pain and squalor indefinitely?

Brushing the problems underneath the carpet and claiming they don't exist is a doomed mentality and India will fail badly if we continue to follow that path.

Thats why I admire the BJP, they expose the problems in their own unique way.....because they see India as a great country and civilisation....and they aspire to achieve that. Such attitude will have some bad elements inevitably but they dont speak for all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nilgiri said:


> OK, I can see you point. At least you hate every major political party equally. That I can empathize with to a degree. There are elements within BJP I also have much disdain and contempt for....but on the whole I find them to be at least objective oriented with regards to Indian economy and development.
> 
> Congress and "secular" parties are more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont seek to change anything...because no one should be upset about the change.
> 
> But striving for change, getting into arguments, and still staying united is part of nation building. It will make us stronger in the long run.
> 
> Brushing the problems underneath the carpet and claiming they don't exist is a doomed mentality and India will fail badly if we continue to follow that path.



I am not - if that remark was intended for me - brushing the problems under the carpet and claiming that they don't exist. It isn't clear how you look at things, but it might seem to some that my role has been the exact opposite. And that is what is disliked by the Shining India shills.

First, Modi and his government came to power because of the hunger of the lower middle classes for more.economic progress, a hunger that was being ignored by Suresh Kalmadi, Raja and the others of that sort.

Second, nothing of any consequence has happened, on the economic front. 

Third, only an inclusive society can maximise its opportunities. The Mohan Bhagwat- RSS society is not an inclusive society.

Fourth, the slippage has started. People are no longer going ga-ga about this ministry.

Think about the portent of these signs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Joe Shearer said:


> I am not - if that remark was intended for me - brushing the problems under the carpet and claiming that they don't exist. It isn't clear how you look at things, but it might seem to some that my role has been the exact opposite. And that is what is disliked by the Shining India shills.



Nope not directed at you personally. Just Congress party philosophy as a whole. You having relegated them to the rubbish bin as well means I support your position on that front.



Joe Shearer said:


> First, Modi and his government came to power because of the hunger of the lower middle classes for more.economic progress, a hunger that was being ignored by Suresh Kalmadi, Raja and the others of that sort.



Sure. In fact I would go one further. The votes mostly came from the low income (poor). Not the desperately poor (who now are the minority - fewer than 20% refer to: China’s middle class surges, while India’s lags behind | Pew Research Center

The low income want to become middle class basically. They are aspirational folk and this transition will be what dictates the success of India since they number from 70 - 80% of India.



Joe Shearer said:


> Second, nothing of any consequence has happened, on the economic front.



Lets give the Modi govt one full term first. We gave Congress around 85% of India's modern history after all...and they squandered it royally.

Things are happening behind the scenes that will take some time to materialise fully:

#Modi1: How the PM dismantled the transfer-posting industry



Joe Shearer said:


> Third, only an inclusive society can maximise its opportunities. The Mohan Bhagwat- RSS society is not an inclusive society.



No party in India practices inclusiveness....the ones that preach it at convenient times are mostly double faced crooks.

It is quite external to the realm of Indian politics....so we must strive to allow whoever delivers pragmatic results that improve livelihoods by growing the economy before anything else....and trust that the inclusiveness comes from the Indian people on the whole itself. Judging from history, it is a safe bet. Once development is at a better level and education has permeated more among people, then we can worry about fine tuning and controlling the fringe elements on all sides if they even still exist in any appreciable way. Remoras attaching onto the Shark that is BJP should not concern us all that much....it is only natural given the magnitude of what they are trying to accomplish.



Joe Shearer said:


> Fourth, the slippage has started. People are no longer going ga-ga about this ministry.



It is inevitable given the mandate and the expectation. The weight of Indian bureaucracy is like swimming against a massive current..combine this with greater state control needed by NDA for overall federal reform via the RS...and you see why the options are still somewhat limited now. The litmus test will be the Bihar elections and later the UP elections....anything more (say Assam) will be extra icing on the cake.


----------



## Joe Shearer

It is frustrating that you seem to be saying the identical things that I am, but that we are cautiously probing each other's positions due to the surcharged atmosphere in this forum.



Nilgiri said:


> Nope not directed at you personally. Just Congress party philosophy as a whole. You having relegated them to the rubbish bin as well means I support your position on that front.



The Congress should have been surgically excised thirty years ago, in the 1980s.



> Sure. In fact I would go one further. The votes mostly came from the low income (poor). Not the desperately poor (who now are the minority - fewer than 20% refer to: China’s middle class surges, while India’s lags behind | Pew Research Center
> 
> The low income want to become middle class basically. They are aspirational folk and this transition will be what dictates the success of India since they number from 70 - 80% of India.



Completely concur, this is Jhumri-Tilaiya moving to Ranchi, aspirational, looking forward to the house purchase, to a very nice motor-cycle, or an entry-level or second level car, or exotic holidays, or the life-style they see on TV, or money to burn in malls, all coupled with a social sensitivity still at the village and small-town level, still biased, if not outright bigoted, still superstitious in the extreme.



> Lets give the Modi govt one full term first. We gave Congress around 85% of India's modern history after all...and they squandered it royally.



Sure. He should get his chance. 

But not at the cost of alienating an entire layer of our society. It is that part that I object to.



> Things are happening behind the scenes that will take some time to materialise fully:
> 
> #Modi1: How the PM dismantled the transfer-posting industry



That is fine, good luck to him. Does that give him latitude to turn a blind eye to the running amok of his own party, or to pretend that ghastly atrocities are not taking place under his nose?



> No party in India practices inclusiveness....the ones that preach it at convenient times are mostly double faced crooks



Agreed. 

Are you suggesting that we let the matter ride? Nobody does the right thing, why ask for it now? 

I can't agree.



> It is quite external to the realm of Indian politics....so we must strive to allow whoever delivers pragmatic results that improve livelihoods by growing the economy before anything else....and trust that the inclusiveness comes from the Indian people on the whole itself. Judging from history, it is a safe bet. *Once development is at a better level and education has permeated more among people, then we can worry about fine tuning and controlling the fringe elements on all sides if they even still exist in any appreciable way.* Remoras attaching onto the Shark that is BJP should not concern us all that much....it is only natural given the magnitude of what they are trying to accomplish.



Basically the "few eggs to make an omelette" argument. One I disagree with passionately. making the trains run on time, as Mussolini promised to, is not sufficient contribution to allow misgovernment. The trains are supposed to run on time; that is the default. The leadership is supposed to protect all sections of the population. That is also a default, and it is one that we are reduced to pleading for. 

You talked about education once development has been improved. What is the connection, why can't education be taken up immediately? Why can't toilets be built faster? Why can't public distribution of food be improved now, not later? Why are mid-day meals being messed around with, due to arcane vegetarian reasons?

There are a thousand one things which do not need to happen, necessarily, in order to smooth the path of development; they are happening, and neither Modi, nor his political front-line, the ministers, is saying a single word of sincere condemnation, or trying to pull up those individuals who have wreaked the havoc, or gone over to the location and supported the wrong-doers publicly.



> It is inevitable given the mandate and the expectation. The weight of Indian bureaucracy is like swimming against a massive current..combine this with greater state control needed by NDA for overall federal reform via the RS...and you see why the options are still somewhat limited now. The litmus test will be the Bihar elections and later the UP elections....anything more (say Assam) will be extra icing on the cake.



All this is very well. 

I worry that things may not turn rosy the way you and other optimistic commentators hope will turn out. What then?


----------



## vsdoc

Interesting discussion.

I would give Modi ji at least two terms.

The first to pick up the pieces that matter and sweep out those that just cause clutter (hint .....).

The second to really ring in his vision.

Cheers, Doc



SarthakGanguly said:


> You are, in all honesty, (and I don't mean offense) *the* *most intolerant person I have met to date* on any online forum so far.
> 
> That is surprising considering the spectrum I have seen. Of all religions and without.
> 
> Not one is so allergic to being receptive to a different opinion as you have portrayed time and again.



You should visit the WAB some time then.

There are a gaggle of them there. A particularly virulent bong (American coconut from Seattle) and an assami turd (Bangalore residing potato - brown on the outside and yellow inside). Among other gems.

Joe is at least old school. And I like him for that, and that alone. Besides the fact that I could never be disrespectful of someone who is my dad's generation.

There are two extremes of the political and social discourse in India today, and they are both the fringe. One fringe cries louder when the central pendulum moves its way, that's all.

The nation resides in the center, just left or right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Josef K

vsdoc said:


> You should visit the WAB some time then


 
Pardon my ignorance, but what is a WAB?


----------



## vsdoc

Josef K said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a WAB?



Some place you would have less of a chance in than a snowflake in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

vsdoc said:


> WAB


what is, linkage ?


----------



## vsdoc

Geralt said:


> what is, linkage ?



world affairs board

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

vsdoc said:


> world affairs board


I thought it was dead.


----------



## vsdoc

indiatester said:


> I thought it was dead.



Its alive and kicking in its inimical protected inbred way.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Styx

vsdoc said:


> world affairs board


skimmed thru a few posts and gave it a quick dekko.. boring, dreary, dead.


----------



## Star Wars

Yadav's and Kurmi students were part of yesterdays Nalanada Rally


----------



## vsdoc

Geralt said:


> skimmed thru a few posts and gave it a quick dekko.. boring, dreary, dead.



Its controlled by ex US servicemen and rednecks and caters to a certain narrative.

Our S2 here (from long back) is a respected big shot there.

As was Ray till he stood up to the resident banana.

As did I. Thrice. Different IDs of course.


----------



## Star Wars

Jagannath Mishra Praises Modi; JD-U Baffled - PatnaDaily


sensing the winds....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

vsdoc said:


> Its controlled by ex US servicemen and rednecks and caters to a certain narrative.
> 
> Our S2 here (from long back) is a respected big shot there.
> 
> As was Ray till he stood up to the resident banana.
> 
> As did I. Thrice. Different IDs of course.




Who is S2 , the big shot ??


----------



## vsdoc

SwAggeR said:


> Who is S2 , the big shot ??



He used to be here. And was an admirer.

Till I went Hindu fascist on him.


----------



## Star Wars

MGB must be regretting attacking the reservation comments


----------



## Styx

vsdoc said:


> Its controlled by ex US servicemen and rednecks and caters to a certain narrative.
> 
> Our S2 here (from long back) is a respected big shot there.
> 
> As was Ray till he stood up to the resident banana.
> 
> As did I. Thrice. Different IDs of course.


I see, think I'll like it better here.

trolls are the life of this place, Indian trolls, Pakistani trolls, Chinese trolls, terrorist trolls from the middle east, a few right winger goras, the odd commie.. love it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Geralt said:


> I see, think I'll like it better here.
> 
> trolls are the life of this place, Indian trolls, Pakistani trolls, Chinese trolls, terrorist trolls from the middle east, a few right winger goras, the odd commie.. love it



Its a lot because we can handle the racist element here on even footing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Jagannath Mishra Praises Modi; JD-U Baffled - PatnaDaily
> 
> 
> sensing the winds....




I see it as JDU drifting back towards it's natural partner NDA.



Star Wars said:


> Jagannath Mishra Praises Modi; JD-U Baffled - PatnaDaily
> 
> 
> sensing the winds....




I see it as JDU drifting back towards it's natural partner NDA.



Geralt said:


> I see, think I'll like it better here.
> 
> trolls are the life of this place, Indian trolls, Pakistani trolls, Chinese trolls, terrorist trolls from the middle east, a few right winger goras, the odd commie.. love it




Exactly, over here it relates more to the our part of world.

But you missed one more variety of troll, that is suicide troll.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Star Wars said:


> MGB must be regretting attacking the reservation comments



Elaborate pls.


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> Elaborate pls.



Modi just said Lalu/Nitish is trying to take away 5% reservation from Dalits, Maha Dalits and give it to minority community..

Rahul has started speaking, already a few blunders...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

vsdoc said:


> Interesting discussion.
> 
> I would give Modi ji at least two terms.
> 
> The first to pick up the pieces that matter and sweep out those that just cause clutter (hint .....).
> 
> The second to really ring in his vision.
> 
> Cheers, Doc
> 
> 
> 
> You should visit the WAB some time then.
> 
> There are a gaggle of them there. A particularly virulent bong (American coconut from Seattle) and an assami turd (Bangalore residing potato - brown on the outside and yellow inside). Among other gems.
> 
> Joe is at least old school. And I like him for that, and that alone. Besides the fact that I could never be disrespectful of someone who is my dad's generation.
> 
> There are two extremes of the political and social discourse in India today, and they are both the fringe. One fringe cries louder when the central pendulum moves its way, that's all.
> 
> The nation resides in the center, just left or right.



I sincerely appreciate that, Doc. Bless you.


----------



## vsdoc

Joe Shearer said:


> I sincerely appreciate that, Doc. Bless you.



Bless you too Joe.

Stay out of broom's way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Samudra Manthan said:


> Elaborate pls.


I think you are the first to get negative ratings in a general discussion thread. 



Joe Shearer said:


> Second, nothing of any consequence has happened, on the economic front.
> 
> Third, only an inclusive society can maximise its opportunities. The Mohan Bhagwat- RSS society is not an inclusive society.
> 
> Fourth, the slippage has started. People are no longer going ga-ga about this ministry.


If this is not blind faith, I don't know what is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SarthakGanguly said:


> I think you are the first to get negative ratings in a general discussion thread.



Oh man, you place too much importance to these ratings. I don't even notice. It is like some child handing me a piece of stone or some worthless object to which I say Ok dear, put it away in that box. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Samudra Manthan said:


> Oh man, you place too much importance to these ratings. I don't even notice. It is like some child handing me a piece of stone or some worthless object to which I say Ok dear, put it away in that box. LOL.


Alag log. Alag andaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SarthakGanguly said:


> Alag log. Alag andaz.



May be the difference in years which alters the outlook.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658576520777064448


Samudra Manthan said:


> Oh man, you place too much importance to these ratings. I don't even notice. It is like some child handing me a piece of stone or some worthless object to which I say Ok dear, put it away in that box LOL.




I rather take it as medals as we are operating in hostile forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SwAggeR said:


> I rather take it as medals as we are operating in hostile forum.



Yeah, I used to, but even that novelty has worn off. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658570785435467776
This spoof is a must watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658575269435953152
Ye toh lol ho gaya. Aaptard gone Paaptard.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658574771982962688

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> MGB must be regretting attacking the reservation comments



What happened ?


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> What happened ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658551187097042944
If they deny this they are fucked, if they accept it they are fucked, if they say nothing they are fucked...

Narandra Modi song in local language outside my house , BJP asking for votes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

lavenge lavenge said:


> Another way of looking at this is that BJP is in deep $hit thus is throwing unfounded allegations.



yea....PM rallies getting 2.5 to 3 lakh people and BJP is in deep shit, Even Giriraj and Smriti is getting more people in his rally than Nitish


----------



## magudi

Finding God for votes: Tamil Nadu's atheist leaders re-discover religious identity - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658551187097042944
> If they deny this they are fucked, if they accept it they are fucked, if they say nothing they are fucked...
> 
> Narandra Modi song in local language outside my house , BJP asking for votes



If BJP pulls a spectacle thundering show even in Bihar too then this win and Congress' death both will deserve Ikkies topon ki Salami.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Assam MLA Rumi Nath Converts to Hinduism » Northeast Today

Congress MLA converts to Hinduism

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

From stock market to critical reform bills: Why Bihar poll outcome holds the key - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Rahul Gandhi : Plane se America aur London Dal Khane Jate hain Modi Ji.



magudi said:


> From stock market to critical reform bills: Why Bihar poll outcome holds the key - Firstpost



any idea where to money in the stock market ? planning to put some money in once Chanakya exit polls come out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Assam MLA Rumi Nath Converts to Hinduism » Northeast Today
> 
> Congress MLA converts to Hinduism



WTF @The Huskar



Star Wars said:


> any idea where to money in the stock market ? planning to put some money in once Chanakya exit polls come out



Imma noob not much of a risk taker .Check out QD or b2n they've got heated discussions going on there already on how to play options in the run up to results.


----------



## Star Wars

lavenge lavenge said:


> That's good, but will those rallies convert to votes. Right wingers are more dedicated to their cause (second only to communists) and could easily bring more people to rallies than opportunist thugbandhan. Attendance in rally does not mean that ground support is high.
> 
> 
> PS: I am a BJP supporter, but am finding it difficult to believe that BJP could win despite caste equations being against it in Bihar, especially after Delhi elections.



Delhi is different from Bihar, they arn't even remotely comparable. As for Caste equations, MBC's and Dalits are heavily in favor of Modi along with the Yadav Youths. Which is why media has been paranoid about Dalits lately

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Josef K

Star Wars said:


> Assam MLA Rumi Nath Converts to Hinduism » Northeast Today
> 
> Congress MLA converts to Hinduism


 
Her again? That piece of turd should stay where she went.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Foreign bloggers and travel writers soak in Kolkata's festive spirit - The Times of India

Nice read !!

Well This is masterstroke will impact SC votes significantly.

Modi alleges plot to take away SC, ST, OBC quotas : The Hindu - Mobile edition

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658635072917123072

lol, MBG sweeping BIhar as per Lutyans media, JDU leaders joining RLSP of all parties

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Chaip hona koi presstitutes se sikhe ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658536241923801088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Chaip hona koi presstitutes se sikhe ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658536241923801088



Also she's interviewing shotgun as expected


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Also she's interviewing shotgun as expected


She got mad at Jaitley for participating in a debate hosted by Arnab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Let her do her shameless presstituting. We need a strong persistent internal enemy to defeat....otherwise it is no fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658652511809593344


----------



## Nilgiri

Who the F##K cares about some Patel guy. Who is he anyways? Never heard of him tbh.


----------



## magudi

by the way


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658552218107285505

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658665157757792256

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> Who the F##K cares about some Patel guy. Who is he anyways? Never heard of him tbh.



Full name is Aakar Ahmed Patel no matter which side of the political spectrum you endorse it is a great loss if you don't read his columns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Full name is Aakar Ahmed Patel no matter which side of the political spectrum you endorse it is a great loss if you don't read his columns



Read this gem from Mr Ahmed Patel.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Haha point well taken!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Off topic but thanks God !! If it wasn't for Hitler then even generations Mohandas wouldn't have compelled Brits to leave India. For it's past sins Britain deserves one good old Tsar Bomba dropped on London.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658665024806875136


ranjeet said:


> Read this gem from Mr Ahmed Patel.



Gandhi- Nehru combo contribution of partition shouldn't be missed but alas ! That Ahmed talks about pre 1930 only, did Muslim league came into it's elements after that ??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Gandhi- Nehru combo contribution of partition shouldn't be missed but alas ! That Ahmed talks about pre 1930 only, did Muslim league came on horizon after that ??



Iqbal proposed the idea of Pakistan in 1930 if am not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Iqbal proposed the idea of Pakistan in 1930 if am not wrong.



Lol that's why that Ahmad hates even Nehru-Gandhi of pro 1930 era. How can he go against idea of Pakistan when muslims are being treated as second rate citizens in India but did we publish any employment advertisement only for our minorities like our caring neighbour does for their minority ??

And Iqbal gave some rejoinder to Nehru in 1933.

And Iqbal gave some rejoinder to Nehru in 1933.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Samudra Manthan said:


> Oh man, you place too much importance to these ratings. I don't even notice. It is like some child handing me a piece of stone or some worthless object to which I say Ok dear, put it away in that box. LOL.


Problem is you get banned if you have too many negative ratings!! That's what happened to @wolfchannze who had 25-30 of them, he has banned for the last few months!



magudi said:


> Finding God for votes: Tamil Nadu's atheist leaders re-discover religious identity - Firstpost


@mooppan 
AIADMK & Amma are not atheist, on the contrary they are proud of their religion & display their religion & their respect for it in public ,AIADMK was even against the sethusamudram Project.

_The AIADMK, since its inception though has never shied away from accepting and displaying religious fervour, unlike the party it was born from, the Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam (DMK).

Party chief Jayalalithaa herself has, in the past, participated in various religious festivals and conducted prayers in prominent temples, including at the famous Mahamaham near Trichy, on the banks of the river Cauvery._
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
It is the DMK which is vociferously anti-Hindu, I remember Sivaji Ganesan went to Tirupathi in the 1960s for the darshanam of Lord Balaji, for this "crime" he was criticised heavily by the DMK & it's partymen following which he left it.

These scumbags tried to ram Sethusamudram through using the centre!! Who can forget that senile Karuna's insults of Lord Ram back when he was the CM! 
Shameless fellow happily encourages missionaries & Islamists but hates Hinduism. I hope he loses 2016 heavily!

_“90-95 percent of DMK workers are Hindus,” argued Stalin. “Their families go to temples, even my own wife frequents temples. I do not stop her. The reason I went to this Ramanujar temple is that Kalaignar (Karunanidhi) has written a script for a series on Ramanujar which is being aired on Kalaignar TV._
Stalin is smarter than his father, since the 2014 Election defeat, he has changed the party strategy. He is talking more about good governance & development.
He even carried out the _Namakku Naamme_ yatra to rejuvenate the cadre & help the DMK's fortunes. Add to that it has been good PR for him to portray himself as a neta inter-mingling with the commoners.
Check this link here:- Stalin apologises to Tamil Nadu voters in push for 2016 bid - Firstpost

@Star Wars @Tridibans @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @Nair saab
From what I know he is supposed to have been in contact with Prashant Kishore for the 2016 Elections(Assembly)!! Depending upon the results of Bihar & the JDU, it will be decided whether PK will work for him or not.

& this part is very interesting @Josef K
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rise of Hindu spirituality?*

A telling account of the mood in Tamil Nadu, especially in the Western belt of the state, is that of the protests against Tamil author Perumal Murugan in January this year. His novel _Madhorubagan_ (One Part Woman) published in 2010 and set in the temple town of Tiruchengode, was suddenly at the centre of a controversy.

The reason for the sudden outburst was rather ironic. The Singapore-based brother of a man who owned a business called Saravana Press in Tiruchengode chanced upon a copy of the book and read it since he too hailed from Tiruchengode. The shocked Singapore resident then informed his brother in Tiruchengode about the book and sent across a copy. As more copies were bought and shared the controversy grew.

*Claiming that the novel insulted the women of Tiruchengode and demeaned Hinduism, large protests were organised in Tiruchengode by various groups including pro-Hindu outfits and groups with dominant caste-affiliations. For the first ever time in the temple town, a call for total shutdown was almost fully successful.*

*"People may have been in any political party but they all came together for the temple*," M Subramanian, Namakkal district president of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) in Tiruchengode, said.

"Women who conceive after a long time usually refer to their children here as ‘Samy kodutha pillai’ (God given child). These women felt insulted and demeaned by the book," he said.




M Subramanian, Namakkal district president of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) in Tiruchengode. image courtesy: Sandhya Ravishankar

"The protest against _Madhorubagan_ was not orchestrated by any organisation," explained M Sabarinathan, district head of the Youth Wing of the Vishwa Hindu Parishad (VHP).

"People spontaneously came together because they were angry at their temple being targeted," he said.

Riding on the back of increasing spirituality, the RSS has become more active and popular in the past two years. Now there are 40 shakhas in the Namakkal district that have been set up within just two years. There are now 50 full-time volunteers who hold office-bearer positions in the organisation, along with hundreds of other volunteers.

"There is support for the RSS amongst the people who know about it," Subramanian said.

*The sentiment finds echoes in the entire Western belt of the state, like the Kongunadu area comprising of Coimbatore, Tirupur, Namakkal and Salem. Even in Erode, the birthplace of Periyar EV Ramasamy Naicker, the firebrand revolutionary who founded the Dravidian ideology, Hindu spirituality is on the rise, say experts.*

“The common man is deeply religious, especially in the face of socio-economic challenges,” political analyst Stalin Rajangam said. “Political parties are behaving in a manner that people want them to behave in. Political parties definitely want power – they will always look at finding easy ways in which to appeal to the people... 50 years back people came into politics wanting to change things in society. But today it is not about societal change, it is only about votes,” he said.

Hindu outfits like the RSS and smaller groups like the Indhu Makkal Katchi (Hindu People’s Party) and the Vishwa Hindu Parishad (World Hindu Forum) are now working hard on the ground to draw youngsters into their fold. “A lot of youngsters are religious now,” said N Sadagopan, media coordinator for the RSS in Chennai. “In fact a lot of people are now openly religious. You must see the Hindu festivals in the villages. It is youngsters who organise and conduct these festivals energetically,” he said.

*Leaders of fringe pro-Hindu outfits like Arjun Sampath of the Indhu Makkal Katchi are making calls for Hindus to unite and throw the Dravidian parties out of Tamil Nadu.

"The only alternative for Dravidianism is Hindutva,” said Sampath in Tirupur.

"We are going to the people ahead of elections with the slogan ‘Hindu renaissance is Tamil Nadu’s development’," he said.*

The Indhu Makkal Katchi plans to hold a large rally in the temple town of Palani on 1 November.

Experts say that this obvious change in political rhetoric of all parties is due to Dravidian ideology struggling to keep itself together as a result of its inherent flaws.

"The Dravidian movement clubbed all local Gods under Brahminism and alienated a large section of people," explained analyst Stalin Rajangam.

"_*This was a problem with the Dravidian ideology. Dravidian movement did not give an alternate cultural ideology or religion. So when people were desperate, they simply went back to the Gods that they were used to, the so-called Brahmin gods. It is quite right that politicians like Stalin are taking different paths. He does not have the baggage of Periyar which Karunanidhi had. He needs to break with the traditional Dravidian ideology in order to get votes today. Stalin can only be Karunanidhi’s political heir and not his ideological heir,*_” he said. 

Tamil Nadu’s youth is in demand ahead of 2016. With over 60 lakh first-time voters, who are making their ideas clear on social media, political parties are having to shed much of their old ways in order to connect with the youth. The game is on.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Am re-posting this last para. This explains why Stalin is changing the party's path.
"_*This was a problem with the Dravidian ideology. Dravidian movement did not give an alternate cultural ideology or religion. So when people were desperate, they simply went back to the Gods that they were used to, the so-called Brahmin gods. It is quite right that politicians like Stalin are taking different paths. He does not have the baggage of Periyar which Karunanidhi had. He needs to break with the traditional Dravidian ideology in order to get votes today. Stalin can only be Karunanidhi’s political heir and not his ideological heir,*_”

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Darmashkian said:


> Problem is you get banned if you have too many negative ratings!! That's what happened to @wolfchannze who had 25-30 of them, he has banned for the last few months!
> 
> 
> @mooppan
> AIADMK & Amma are not atheist, on the contrary they are proud of their religion & display their religion & their respect for it in public ,AIADMK was even against the sethusamudram Project.
> 
> _The AIADMK, since its inception though has never shied away from accepting and displaying religious fervour, unlike the party it was born from, the Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam (DMK).
> 
> Party chief Jayalalithaa herself has, in the past, participated in various religious festivals and conducted prayers in prominent temples, including at the famous Mahamaham near Trichy, on the banks of the river Cauvery._
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is the DMK which is vociferously anti-Hindu, I remember Sivaji Ganesan went to Tirupathi in the 1960s for the darshanam of Lord Balaji, for this "crime" he was criticised heavily by the DMK & it's partymen following which he left it.
> 
> These scumbags tried to ram Sethusamudram through using the centre!! Who can forget that senile Karuna's insults of Lord Ram back when he was the CM!
> Shameless fellow happily encourages missionaries & Islamists but hates Hinduism. I hope he loses 2016 heavily!
> 
> _“90-95 percent of DMK workers are Hindus,” argued Stalin. “Their families go to temples, even my own wife frequents temples. I do not stop her. The reason I went to this Ramanujar temple is that Kalaignar (Karunanidhi) has written a script for a series on Ramanujar which is being aired on Kalaignar TV._
> Stalin is smarter than his father, since the 2014 Election defeat, he has changed the party strategy. He is talking more about good governance & development.
> He even carried out the _Namakku Naamme_ yatra to rejuvenate the cadre & help the DMK's fortunes. Add to that it has been good PR for him to portray himself as a neta inter-mingling with the commoners.
> Check this link here:- Stalin apologises to Tamil Nadu voters in push for 2016 bid - Firstpost
> 
> @Star Wars @Tridibans @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @Nair saab
> From what I know he is supposed to have been in contact with Prashant Kishore for the 2016 Elections(Assembly)!! Depending upon the results of Bihar & the JDU, it will be decided whether PK will work for him or not.
> 
> & this part is very interesting @Josef K
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Rise of Hindu spirituality?*
> 
> A telling account of the mood in Tamil Nadu, especially in the Western belt of the state, is that of the protests against Tamil author Perumal Murugan in January this year. His novel _Madhorubagan_ (One Part Woman) published in 2010 and set in the temple town of Tiruchengode, was suddenly at the centre of a controversy.
> 
> The reason for the sudden outburst was rather ironic. The Singapore-based brother of a man who owned a business called Saravana Press in Tiruchengode chanced upon a copy of the book and read it since he too hailed from Tiruchengode. The shocked Singapore resident then informed his brother in Tiruchengode about the book and sent across a copy. As more copies were bought and shared the controversy grew.
> 
> *Claiming that the novel insulted the women of Tiruchengode and demeaned Hinduism, large protests were organised in Tiruchengode by various groups including pro-Hindu outfits and groups with dominant caste-affiliations. For the first ever time in the temple town, a call for total shutdown was almost fully successful.*
> 
> *"People may have been in any political party but they all came together for the temple*," M Subramanian, Namakkal district president of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) in Tiruchengode, said.
> 
> "Women who conceive after a long time usually refer to their children here as ‘Samy kodutha pillai’ (God given child). These women felt insulted and demeaned by the book," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Subramanian, Namakkal district president of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) in Tiruchengode. image courtesy: Sandhya Ravishankar
> 
> "The protest against _Madhorubagan_ was not orchestrated by any organisation," explained M Sabarinathan, district head of the Youth Wing of the Vishwa Hindu Parishad (VHP).
> 
> "People spontaneously came together because they were angry at their temple being targeted," he said.
> 
> Riding on the back of increasing spirituality, the RSS has become more active and popular in the past two years. Now there are 40 shakhas in the Namakkal district that have been set up within just two years. There are now 50 full-time volunteers who hold office-bearer positions in the organisation, along with hundreds of other volunteers.
> 
> "There is support for the RSS amongst the people who know about it," Subramanian said.
> 
> *The sentiment finds echoes in the entire Western belt of the state, like the Kongunadu area comprising of Coimbatore, Tirupur, Namakkal and Salem. Even in Erode, the birthplace of Periyar EV Ramasamy Naicker, the firebrand revolutionary who founded the Dravidian ideology, Hindu spirituality is on the rise, say experts.*
> 
> “The common man is deeply religious, especially in the face of socio-economic challenges,” political analyst Stalin Rajangam said. “Political parties are behaving in a manner that people want them to behave in. Political parties definitely want power – they will always look at finding easy ways in which to appeal to the people... 50 years back people came into politics wanting to change things in society. But today it is not about societal change, it is only about votes,” he said.
> 
> Hindu outfits like the RSS and smaller groups like the Indhu Makkal Katchi (Hindu People’s Party) and the Vishwa Hindu Parishad (World Hindu Forum) are now working hard on the ground to draw youngsters into their fold. “A lot of youngsters are religious now,” said N Sadagopan, media coordinator for the RSS in Chennai. “In fact a lot of people are now openly religious. You must see the Hindu festivals in the villages. It is youngsters who organise and conduct these festivals energetically,” he said.
> 
> *Leaders of fringe pro-Hindu outfits like Arjun Sampath of the Indhu Makkal Katchi are making calls for Hindus to unite and throw the Dravidian parties out of Tamil Nadu.
> 
> "The only alternative for Dravidianism is Hindutva,” said Sampath in Tirupur.
> 
> "We are going to the people ahead of elections with the slogan ‘Hindu renaissance is Tamil Nadu’s development’," he said.*
> 
> The Indhu Makkal Katchi plans to hold a large rally in the temple town of Palani on 1 November.
> 
> Experts say that this obvious change in political rhetoric of all parties is due to Dravidian ideology struggling to keep itself together as a result of its inherent flaws.
> 
> "The Dravidian movement clubbed all local Gods under Brahminism and alienated a large section of people," explained analyst Stalin Rajangam.
> 
> "_*This was a problem with the Dravidian ideology. Dravidian movement did not give an alternate cultural ideology or religion. So when people were desperate, they simply went back to the Gods that they were used to, the so-called Brahmin gods. It is quite right that politicians like Stalin are taking different paths. He does not have the baggage of Periyar which Karunanidhi had. He needs to break with the traditional Dravidian ideology in order to get votes today. Stalin can only be Karunanidhi’s political heir and not his ideological heir,*_” he said.
> 
> Tamil Nadu’s youth is in demand ahead of 2016. With over 60 lakh first-time voters, who are making their ideas clear on social media, political parties are having to shed much of their old ways in order to connect with the youth. The game is on.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Am re-posting this last para. This explains why Stalin is changing the party's path.
> "_*This was a problem with the Dravidian ideology. Dravidian movement did not give an alternate cultural ideology or religion. So when people were desperate, they simply went back to the Gods that they were used to, the so-called Brahmin gods. It is quite right that politicians like Stalin are taking different paths. He does not have the baggage of Periyar which Karunanidhi had. He needs to break with the traditional Dravidian ideology in order to get votes today. Stalin can only be Karunanidhi’s political heir and not his ideological heir,*_”



Knew all along TN was turning deeply religious. In fact it is the most religious state in India as of now.


----------



## Star Wars

looks like todays speech on reservation has sent Lutyans into desperation on twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> looks like todays speech on reservation has sent Lutyans into desperation on twitter.


Post some tweets. I'd like to have a chuckle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> Post some tweets. I'd like to have a chuckle.



they were trending #PMModiGutterlevelspeech

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Arun Shourie: NDA Government is Congress Plus a Cow


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Arun Shourie: NDA Government is Congress Plus a Cow



the reason why he was kept out in the first place.....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Arun Shourie: NDA Government is Congress Plus a Cow


Sour grapes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

China is the biggest democracy explains Pakistani Professor.

29:30 onward ....





@JanjaWeed @Star Wars @IndoCarib @Roybot @Samudra Manthan

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> Who the F##K cares about some Patel guy. Who is he anyways? Never heard of him tbh.


He is a Gujurati muslim writer and the head of amnesty international in India. If you get time, read this article he wrote in a pakistani newspaper about being muslim in india. 

To be a Muslim in India - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> China is the biggest democracy explains Pakistani Professor.
> 
> 29:30 onward ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @IndoCarib @Roybot @Samudra Manthan



LOL. What can you say, they do consider all their political parties as secular parties too. Each of those parties swear by Islam and to uphold Islamic laws but they are all secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Used to have some respect for Arun Shourie.

Now he has gone the Nitish Kumar path.

We are "missing" Manmohan Singh....LOL. What a total idiotic sellout.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jai Bharat

It seems to me that people here pay too much attention to the Leftist controlled Delhi media houses.

These media houses will start to change their tunes when they realize that their anti-national, anti-Hindu rhetoric is no longer viable for their corrupt political parties to run on. Delhi and the rise of AK was due to one-time political tricks (his fake resignation) and appeal of handouts and anti-corruption. Sickularism, and anti-Hindu rhetoric didn't play any meaningful role in his rise. He has already taken control of the Waqf board out of the hands of radical Islamists, something that the traditional Congress and the Left-Wing block would never do, to give an example.

Bihar will undoubtedly be the turning point. I have good faith in BJP winning.

JDU went from currently owning 112 seats.... now they are contesting 101.
RJD went from currently owning 22 seats.... now they are contesting 101.
Congress went from currently owning 4 seats.... now they are contesting 40.

The 'Grand Alliance' is relying on Laloo Prasad to win them this election. The very same man who had to devote over 13 rallies to his son's own constituencies. Nitish was the best chance for them winning, but he capped himself at 101 seats in order to compromise, in an extremely stupid political move. Meanwhile impotent Rahul and Congress party can't even be seen on stage with them, let alone campaign with them. Their support and promise of 40 seats are only there for full-support from Congress media houses that control most of national news. There is a very real possibility that Congress might not win even 1 seat. I see grumblings now of a coup in Congress and Priyanka Vadra taking over from Rahul all over the paid media. All is not right in this election and the hounds within the Congress party know it.

I predict a strong 130-140 majority for the NDA, but low chance of them getting the 2/3rds majority needed for additional Rayja Sabha seats that they desperately need.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

Jai Bharat said:


> I predict a strong 130-140 majority for the NDA, but low chance of them getting the 2/3rds majority needed for additional Rayja Sabha seats that they desperately need.



The meat will come from UP elections later. For now BJP should focus on just winning this elections in Bihar by whatever margin they can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

"Congress plus a cow" 

What an apt description of the current state of affairs, not a thing has moved on ground back home and our hawalabaz is busy sight seeing world over - pleasing NRI junta with his gimmickery


----------



## Jai Bharat

magudi said:


> "Congress plus a cow"
> 
> What an apt description of the current state of affairs, not a thing has moved on ground back home and our hawalabaz is busy sight seeing world over - pleasing NRI junta with his gimmickery



Meanwhile....






First time in Indian history this has happened I believe. I don't even need to go into the +$140 billion deals signed with Japan regarding railway modernization, the $70 billion dollar infrastructure bank set-up with UAE, the restart of Coal production, the increase in electricity, the reduction in inflation, the positive manufacturing indexes, the increase in self-reliance in defence manufacturing, Make in India, etc.

Congress legacy has been 60 years of failed policies, rewriting the history books, controlling the media, creating a separate civil code for muslims, creating vote-bank politics, etc. They are not coming back. Their sole power-base resides in NE India, where pro development BJP will resonate strongly, and the Rajya Sabha, in which they will continuously lose seats for the next 5-10 years til they left smaller than a regional party. Countering the Congress media houses will be the most difficult challenge, but 10 years of pro-Indian, pro-Hindu majority party, and a Congress party that has run dry of corruption money, ought to do the trick.

AAP is perhaps the only serious challenger, but without AK it will fall apart, and they lack the necessary ground-game to win elections outside of a highly urbanized area such as Delhi. Not to mention that he is a lot less appeasement oriented, as has been shown with his decision to strip the Wakf Board of its power and leave the Radical Islamists hanging dry.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> Problem is you get banned if you have too many negative ratings!! That's what happened to @wolfchannze who had 25-30 of them, he has banned for the last few months!
> 
> 
> @mooppan
> AIADMK & Amma are not atheist, on the contrary they are proud of their religion & display their religion & their respect for it in public ,AIADMK was even against the sethusamudram Project.
> 
> _The AIADMK, since its inception though has never shied away from accepting and displaying religious fervour, unlike the party it was born from, the Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam (DMK).
> 
> Party chief Jayalalithaa herself has, in the past, participated in various religious festivals and conducted prayers in prominent temples, including at the famous Mahamaham near Trichy, on the banks of the river Cauvery._
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is the DMK which is vociferously anti-Hindu, I remember Sivaji Ganesan went to Tirupathi in the 1960s for the darshanam of Lord Balaji, for this "crime" he was criticised heavily by the DMK & it's partymen following which he left it.
> 
> These scumbags tried to ram Sethusamudram through using the centre!! Who can forget that senile Karuna's insults of Lord Ram back when he was the CM!
> Shameless fellow happily encourages missionaries & Islamists but hates Hinduism. I hope he loses 2016 heavily!
> 
> _“90-95 percent of DMK workers are Hindus,” argued Stalin. “Their families go to temples, even my own wife frequents temples. I do not stop her. The reason I went to this Ramanujar temple is that Kalaignar (Karunanidhi) has written a script for a series on Ramanujar which is being aired on Kalaignar TV._
> Stalin is smarter than his father, since the 2014 Election defeat, he has changed the party strategy. He is talking more about good governance & development.
> He even carried out the _Namakku Naamme_ yatra to rejuvenate the cadre & help the DMK's fortunes. Add to that it has been good PR for him to portray himself as a neta inter-mingling with the commoners.
> Check this link here:- Stalin apologises to Tamil Nadu voters in push for 2016 bid - Firstpost
> 
> @Star Wars @Tridibans @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @Nair saab
> From what I know he is supposed to have been in contact with Prashant Kishore for the 2016 Elections(Assembly)!! Depending upon the results of Bihar & the JDU, it will be decided whether PK will work for him or not.
> 
> & this part is very interesting @Josef K
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Rise of Hindu spirituality?*
> 
> A telling account of the mood in Tamil Nadu, especially in the Western belt of the state, is that of the protests against Tamil author Perumal Murugan in January this year. His novel _Madhorubagan_ (One Part Woman) published in 2010 and set in the temple town of Tiruchengode, was suddenly at the centre of a controversy.
> 
> The reason for the sudden outburst was rather ironic. The Singapore-based brother of a man who owned a business called Saravana Press in Tiruchengode chanced upon a copy of the book and read it since he too hailed from Tiruchengode. The shocked Singapore resident then informed his brother in Tiruchengode about the book and sent across a copy. As more copies were bought and shared the controversy grew.
> 
> *Claiming that the novel insulted the women of Tiruchengode and demeaned Hinduism, large protests were organised in Tiruchengode by various groups including pro-Hindu outfits and groups with dominant caste-affiliations. For the first ever time in the temple town, a call for total shutdown was almost fully successful.*
> 
> *"People may have been in any political party but they all came together for the temple*," M Subramanian, Namakkal district president of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) in Tiruchengode, said.
> 
> "Women who conceive after a long time usually refer to their children here as ‘Samy kodutha pillai’ (God given child). These women felt insulted and demeaned by the book," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Subramanian, Namakkal district president of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) in Tiruchengode. image courtesy: Sandhya Ravishankar
> 
> "The protest against _Madhorubagan_ was not orchestrated by any organisation," explained M Sabarinathan, district head of the Youth Wing of the Vishwa Hindu Parishad (VHP).
> 
> "People spontaneously came together because they were angry at their temple being targeted," he said.
> 
> Riding on the back of increasing spirituality, the RSS has become more active and popular in the past two years. Now there are 40 shakhas in the Namakkal district that have been set up within just two years. There are now 50 full-time volunteers who hold office-bearer positions in the organisation, along with hundreds of other volunteers.
> 
> "There is support for the RSS amongst the people who know about it," Subramanian said.
> 
> *The sentiment finds echoes in the entire Western belt of the state, like the Kongunadu area comprising of Coimbatore, Tirupur, Namakkal and Salem. Even in Erode, the birthplace of Periyar EV Ramasamy Naicker, the firebrand revolutionary who founded the Dravidian ideology, Hindu spirituality is on the rise, say experts.*
> 
> “The common man is deeply religious, especially in the face of socio-economic challenges,” political analyst Stalin Rajangam said. “Political parties are behaving in a manner that people want them to behave in. Political parties definitely want power – they will always look at finding easy ways in which to appeal to the people... 50 years back people came into politics wanting to change things in society. But today it is not about societal change, it is only about votes,” he said.
> 
> Hindu outfits like the RSS and smaller groups like the Indhu Makkal Katchi (Hindu People’s Party) and the Vishwa Hindu Parishad (World Hindu Forum) are now working hard on the ground to draw youngsters into their fold. “A lot of youngsters are religious now,” said N Sadagopan, media coordinator for the RSS in Chennai. “In fact a lot of people are now openly religious. You must see the Hindu festivals in the villages. It is youngsters who organise and conduct these festivals energetically,” he said.
> 
> *Leaders of fringe pro-Hindu outfits like Arjun Sampath of the Indhu Makkal Katchi are making calls for Hindus to unite and throw the Dravidian parties out of Tamil Nadu.
> 
> "The only alternative for Dravidianism is Hindutva,” said Sampath in Tirupur.
> 
> "We are going to the people ahead of elections with the slogan ‘Hindu renaissance is Tamil Nadu’s development’," he said.*
> 
> The Indhu Makkal Katchi plans to hold a large rally in the temple town of Palani on 1 November.
> 
> Experts say that this obvious change in political rhetoric of all parties is due to Dravidian ideology struggling to keep itself together as a result of its inherent flaws.
> 
> "The Dravidian movement clubbed all local Gods under Brahminism and alienated a large section of people," explained analyst Stalin Rajangam.
> 
> "_*This was a problem with the Dravidian ideology. Dravidian movement did not give an alternate cultural ideology or religion. So when people were desperate, they simply went back to the Gods that they were used to, the so-called Brahmin gods. It is quite right that politicians like Stalin are taking different paths. He does not have the baggage of Periyar which Karunanidhi had. He needs to break with the traditional Dravidian ideology in order to get votes today. Stalin can only be Karunanidhi’s political heir and not his ideological heir,*_” he said.
> 
> Tamil Nadu’s youth is in demand ahead of 2016. With over 60 lakh first-time voters, who are making their ideas clear on social media, political parties are having to shed much of their old ways in order to connect with the youth. The game is on.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Am re-posting this last para. This explains why Stalin is changing the party's path.
> "_*This was a problem with the Dravidian ideology. Dravidian movement did not give an alternate cultural ideology or religion. So when people were desperate, they simply went back to the Gods that they were used to, the so-called Brahmin gods. It is quite right that politicians like Stalin are taking different paths. He does not have the baggage of Periyar which Karunanidhi had. He needs to break with the traditional Dravidian ideology in order to get votes today. Stalin can only be Karunanidhi’s political heir and not his ideological heir,*_”


Both DMK and ADMK are pseudo sanghi groups More so in the case of ADMK..
Last Loksabha election in the slightly minority dominated Kanyakumari constituency(47%-Christians,4%-Muslims)is a perfect example..Both of them tactically fielded Christian candidates(of different denominations) to divide/block Christian votes in favour of congress candidate and thereby made sure the victory of BJP candidate Pon Radhakrishnan(he is a central minister now)...

@Marxist
evidam vareyaayi prachaaram??pazhaya ushaaru kaanaanillallo.eekuri BJP ethra shathamaanam votekul nedumenaanu ningalude aabhyanthara vilayiruthal??..Nangalude wardill eethavana BJP-SNDP sakyathinu sthanaardhiye nirthiyilla,kazhinja pravashyam bjpku undaayirunnu...kaaranam ariyilla..ivide mathramalla Alapuzha jillayill petta pala sthalamkalillum eekuri BJP sthanaardikale nirthiyittilla..SNDP ku nalla valakoorulla mannaayittu polum..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Both DMK and ADMK are pseudo sanghi groups More so in the case of ADMK..
> Last Loksabha election in the slightly minority dominated Kanyakumari constituency(47%-Christians,4%-Muslims)is a perfect example..Both of them tactically fielded Christian candidates(of different denominations) to divide/block Christian votes in favour of congress candidate and thereby made sure the victory of BJP candidate Pon Radhakrishnan(he is a central minister now)...
> 
> @Marxist
> evidam vareyaayi prachaaram??pazhaya ushaaru kaanaanillallo.eekuri BJP ethra shathamaanam votekul nedumenaanu ningalude aabhyanthara vilayiruthal??..Nangalude wardill eethavana BJP-SNDP sakyathinu sthanaardhiye nirthiyilla,kazhinja pravashyam bjpku undaayirunnu...kaaranam ariyilla..ivide mathramalla Alapuzha jillayill petta pala sthalamkalillum eekuri BJP sthanaardikale nirthiyittilla..SNDP ku nalla valakoorulla mannaayittu polum..



Bit busy ,lot of real life commitments ,Will be active after first week of next month ....

Expecting a better performance tcompared to 2010 election, last election BJP had around 480 seats in all segments (384 in GP, 7 in BP ,1 in DP and 83 Councillors in municipal corporation)and 6% votes that figures will increase ...As per my knowledge party is expecting three digit elected representatives and two digit vote share ,There is good chance of BJP to became single largest party and very close to majority in palakkad municipality ...

In many seats BjP is supporting independent candidates and Caste organizations candidates that may be the reason

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Bit busy ,lot of real life commitments ,Will be active after first week of next month ....
> 
> Expecting a better performance than 2010 election last election BJP had around 480 seats in all segments (384 in GP, 7 in BP ,1 in DP and 83 Councillors in municipal corporation)and 6% votes that figures will increase ...As per my knowledege party is expecting three digit elected representatives and two digit vote share ,There is good chance of BJP to became single largest party and very close to majority in palakkad municipality ...
> 
> In many seats BjP is supporting independent candidates and Caste organizations candidates that may be the reason


ok..We Chrislamist/Sickulars expect a complete /nearly sweep in all districts,expect some parts of kasargod,Palaghat,Trivandrum, districts...We aim for power,not for some digit figures..
reg Palaghat municipality-there is a good chance for BJP wining,Municipal areas has sizeable Tamil Brahmin population(were congress supporters in the past But now turned towards BJP,Very much same like their brothers in Tamilnadu),Same for upper part of Kasargod district,which is Tulu,Kannada,Konkani,Marathi majority..BJP has good chance in wining kasargod municipality and panchayats upto Mangalore border too..We have minimal-zero influence over non Malayali population...


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> ok..We Chrislamist/Sickulars expect a complete /nearly sweep in all districts,expect some parts of kasargod,Palaghat,Trivandrum, districts...We aim for power,not for some digit figures..
> reg Palaghat municipality-there is a good chance for BJP wining,Municipal areas has sizeable Tamil Brahmin population(were congress supporters in the past But now turned towards BJP,Very much same like their brothers in Tamilnadu),Same for upper part of Kasargod district,which is Tulu,Kannada,Konkani,Marathi majority..BJP has good chance in wining kasargod municipality and panchayats upto Mangalore border too..We have minimal-zero influence over non Malayali population...



CPI(M) will eat some share of x'ian muslim votes ,Many in minorities see LDF as a better option to stop BjP's growth and Hindu consolidation and CPI (M) leaders are trying to utilize that fear, there are lot of rebel problems and the infighting in kottayam ,Malapuram ,idukki districts will affect your prospects and in idukki church backed High range protection force is allied with LDF ...Not just these three District BjP will get more votes and seats in all districts ...

a big lol @ your desperate attempt to paint BJP as a non keralite party

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> CPI(M) will eat some share of x'ian muslim votes ,Many in minorities see LDF as a better option to stop BjP's growth and Hindu consolidation and CPI (M) leaders are trying to utilize that fear, there are lot of rebel problems and the infighting in kottayam ,Malapuram ,idukki districts will affect your prospects and in idukki church backed High range protection force is allied with LDF ...Not just these three District BjP will get more votes and seats in all districts ...
> 
> a big lol @ your desperate attempt to paint BJP as a non keralite party


Congress,Kerala Congress,High range samrakshana samithi,Muslim league,CPM,CPI,doesn't matter..Candidate must be a Christian,Muslim or at least a Sickular Hindu for us..We will do our maximum to block BJP..
Most Christian strongholds are High range plantation areas,Rubber belt,Southern coastal belts..Hindu/BJP votes hardly matters there..So we don't fear vote divide..UDF or LDF,if the candidate is a Christian,o.k for us..



Marxist said:


> a big lol @ your desperate attempt to paint BJP as a non keralite party


I meant non Malayali party..Tulus,Kannadas,Konkanis and Tamil Brahmins living in Kerala are keralities,But not Malayalis..Malayali means those who speak Malayalam as their mother tongue..
Check the political leaning of kasargod district..Northern parts are traditional BJP areas because of dominant Tulu and Kannada population..But southern parts are Marxist areas because of Malayali population...Malayalis are traditional UDF/LDF supporters..I am not talking about current scenario though..


----------



## Styx

Cops Rush to Kerala House After Call Alleging Beef on Menu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658900100048121856
credit: @JanjaWeed 

thanks bhai 



Geralt said:


> Cops Rush to Kerala House After Call Alleging Beef on Menu



They can have beef in Mallu land not here. It turned out to be buffalo meat though.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Styx

ranjeet said:


> They can have beef in Mallu land not here. It turned out to be buffalo meat though.


these Kerela beef fry places always serve buffalo, I've eaten there myself.

someone need to reign in these idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

How Fadnavis is undoing Maharashtra's 'execution paralysis' | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> How Fadnavis is undoing Maharashtra's 'execution paralysis' | Business Standard News



Excellent to read!


----------



## ranjeet

BJP goons tattoo party's election symbol on a muslim woman's hands after they fail to strangulate her with the party flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Styx

ranjeet said:


> BJP goons tattoo party's election symbol on a muslim woman's hands after they fail to strangulate her with the party flag.


could be a sadhvi dressed as a burkina too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Geralt said:


> could be a sadhvi dressed as a burkina too


Trojan Ghodi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> BJP goons tattoo party's election symbol on a muslim woman's hands after they fail to strangulate her with the party flag.


Digvijaya Singh will send you a burka bill soon from an wholesaler.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


>


Pathetic... Which newspaper is this?


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


>





JanjaWeed said:


> Pathetic... Which newspaper is this?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658702784125120513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658887360990609408

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SUDIP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658938958206734336





no one can save the MGB anymore Modi is in ultra poll mode jus like 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Roybot

SUDIP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658938958206734336
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This.

Either BJP will lose the election, or it will win big.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Geralt said:


> Cops Rush to Kerala House After Call Alleging Beef on Menu



Nothing wrong in it ...This is kerala house menu all the dishes are in english except the beef fry.They wrote it in malayalam to hide it from others

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TejasMk3

JanjaWeed said:


> Pathetic... Which newspaper is this?


TOIlet paper!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Jai Bharat said:


> The 'Grand Alliance' is relying on Laloo Prasad to win them this election. The very same man who had to devote over 13 rallies to his son's own constituencies. .



Actually its around 24 Rallies as of now, P.K and his cronies have sent Right wingers panicking like headless chicken, unfortunately...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arbit

Jai Bharat said:


> I predict a strong 130-140 majority for the NDA, but low chance of them getting the 2/3rds majority needed for additional Rayja Sabha seats that they desperately need.



I also expect them to win in Bihar although not by a big margin. This victory and associated Rajya Sabha seats are very important for Modi since a comprehensive victory here will kickstart the reform process stalled by congress and stooges.
A weak showing on the other hand shall slow down the reforms and make passage of essential bills like Land acquisition, labour reforms virtually impossible to implement and that will reflect in 2019 when country goes to poll. 
Modi will have less to show and talk about and thats what the opposition is counting on. 

Modi also knows this and hence the reason he has gone full steam on bihar. He has to win this at any cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> TOIlet paper!


Aah..makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

arbit said:


> I also expect them to win in Bihar although not by a big margin. This victory and associated Rajya Sabha seats are very important for Modi since a comprehensive victory here will kickstart the reform process stalled by congress and stooges.
> A weak showing on the other hand shall slow down the reforms and make passage of essential bills like Land acquisition, labour reforms virtually impossible to implement and that will reflect in 2019 when country goes to poll.
> Modi will have less to show and talk about and thats what the opposition is counting on.
> 
> Modi also knows this and hence the reason he has gone full steam on bihar. He has to win this at any cost.




Check population in Nitish's Rally and compare it to Modi's rally, hell compare it to rally of Smriti or Giriraj Singh...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


> Yeah, I used to, but even that novelty has worn off. LOL.





SUDIP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658938958206734336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one can save the MGB anymore Modi is in ultra poll mode jus like 2014.



Either BJP will won big or it will loose badly


----------



## arbit

Star Wars said:


> Check population in Nitish's Rally and compare it to Modi's rally, hell compare it to rally of Smriti or Giriraj Singh...



I know. I just hope that what you say turns out to be true  Thats all


----------



## ranjeet

Durga Puja Ban in West Bengal ... I believe this debate will be interesting. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658955683597959168

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bang Galore

Marxist said:


> Nothing wrong in it ...This is kerala house menu all the dishes are in english except the beef fry.They wrote it in malayalam to hide it from others
> View attachment 267570



Everything wrong with it. The Delhi police has plenty on its hands with cases of rapes including minors happening at an _"alarming" _rate. What message do you think it sends when the Delhi police reacts with such alacrity because of some claim of beef being on the menu? That they consider this more important? Public perception is very important as is being circumspect in such matters. Don't they have any brains?

In any case, this was state government guest house. The common sense way would have been for someone to place a phone call or a single policeman to have a talk with the officials there. Not to behave like this was the only thing that the Delhi police is interested in.



magudi said:


> "Congress plus a cow"



 Have to admit, that stings big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Everything wrong with it. The Delhi police has plenty on its hands with cases of rapes including minors happening at an alarming rate. What message do you think it sends when the Delhi police reacts with such alacrity because of some claim of beef being on the menu? That they consider this more important? Public perception is very important as is being circumspect in such matters. Don't they have any brains?
> 
> In any case, this was state government guest house. The common sense way would have been for someone to place a phone call or a single policeman to have a talk with the officials there. Not to behave like this was the only thing that the Delhi police is interested in.



Why is it that when people talk about "alarming rise of Rapes" they conveniently forget majority of the cases being False ?


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Why is it that when people talk about "alarming rise of Rapes: they conveniently forget majority of the cases being False ?



I wasn't talking about whether it was real or not but how public perception matters in these things. This was simply idiotic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Bang Galore said:


> Everything wrong with it. The Delhi police has plenty on its hands with cases of rapes including minors happening at an alarming rate. What message do you think it sends when the Delhi police reacts with such alacrity because of some claim of beef being on the menu? That they consider this more important? Public perception is very important as is being circumspect in such matters. Don't they have any brains?
> 
> In any case, this was state government guest house. The common sense way would have been for someone to place a phone call or a single policeman to have a talk with the officials there. Not to behave like this was the only thing that the Delhi police is interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to admit, that stings big time.



Same arguments like oh India is so poor so why does it need to have a space program.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spectre

Bang Galore said:


> I wasn't talking about whether it was real or not but how public perception matters in these things. This was simply idiotic.



This is Delhi Police we are talking about, Idiocy is the least of their sins.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> I wasn't talking about whether it was real or not but how public perception matters in these things. This was simply idiotic.



And what makes you think they don't act that quickly to Rapes ? what is police supposed to do ? All it can do is provide justice. Otherwise, people will have to accept India being a police state which in that case people while whine anyway. Its easy to sit from outside and criticize constantly.. Maybe next time police should wait for the next Rape case before attending any other burglury cases, other wise some guy might say "police more concerned about common criminals than burglurs". The comparisons some people make, and how some esteemed members falls for this nonsense really surprises me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Spectre said:


> This is Delhi Police we are talking about, Idiocy is the least of their sins.



Are you both a Dalit and a Christian? I have seen you make both the claims at various times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spectre

Samudra Manthan said:


> Are you both a Dalit and a Christian? I have seen you make both the claims at various times.



I am afraid Yes and I do use that shamelessly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Spectre said:


> I am afraid Yes and I do use that shamelessly



Figures in your arguments.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Durga Puja Ban in West Bengal ... I believe this debate will be interesting.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658955683597959168


What? Durga Puja baned in Bengal? That's huge...Bengalis won't take this lying down. @Rain Man @Mike_Brando any truth in this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Samudra Manthan said:


> Same arguments like oh India is so poor so why does it need to have a space program.



Not quite. I'm not saying that there was anything wrong with looking into the matter but how the Delhi police went about their _"investigation"._ I suggested they either call or send one or two policemen to have a talk. That is common sense. No need to end up with egg on their faces with this kind of heavy handed action. The only thing they achieved was to embarrass both themselves & the central government while allowing a whole bunch of politicians to have a field day with their "stupidity".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

Samudra Manthan said:


> Figures in your arguments.



My arguments are as consistent as monsoon. So I am afraid you don't have a point there but yeah no harm in trying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> And what makes you think they don't act that quickly to Rapes ? what is police supposed to do ? All it can do is provide justice. Otherwise, people will have to accept India being a police state which in that case people while whine anyway. Its easy to sit from outside and criticize constantly.. Maybe next time police should wait for the next Rape case before attending any other burglury cases, other wise some guy might say "police more concerned about common criminals than burglurs". The comparisons some people make, and how some esteemed members falls for this nonsense really surprises me.



I said perception matters. You are free to think that Delhi police crowned themselves with glory with this action, I would disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Not quite. I'm not saying that there was anything wrong with looking into the matter but how the Delhi police went about their _"investigation"._ I suggested they either call or send one or two policemen to have a talk. That is common sense. No need to end up with egg on their faces with this kind of heavy handed action. The only thing they achieved was to embarrass both themselves & the central government while allowing a whole bunch of politicians to have a field day with their "stupidity".



Police went there, made an inquiry and left, that is all. Stop this exhageration

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Bang Galore said:


> Everything wrong with it. The Delhi police has plenty on its hands with cases of rapes including minors happening at an _"alarming" _rate. What message do you think it sends when the Delhi police reacts with such alacrity because of some claim of beef being on the menu? That they consider this more important? Public perception is very important as is being circumspect in such matters. Don't they have any brains?
> 
> In any case, this was state government guest house. The common sense way would have been for someone to place a phone call or a single policeman to have a talk with the officials there. Not to behave like this was the only thing that the Delhi police is interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to admit, that stings big time.



This beef issue was a law and order situation and the delhi police handled it cleanly...Do you think police can prevent rapes happening in a state ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> I said perception matters. You are free to think that Delhi police crowned themselves with glory with this action, I would disagree.



You are free to think Delhi police is gutter thrash as well, but when problem comes up police station is where you will go and whine, and it is the same policemen who will die for you, incase of any terror attack. Just accept the logic of your argument was absolutely stupid and bizarre...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Marxist said:


> This beef issue was a law and order situation and the delhi police handled it cleanly...*Do you think police can prevent rapes happening in a state ?*



I think that would be the primary obligation, concern and duty of the Delhi Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> This beef issue was a law and order situation and the delhi police handled it cleanly...Do you think police can prevent rapes happening in a state ?



Yes yes, ofcourse they can,they should focus only on rapes and throw every other law and order situation out of the window, its worth a try 



Spectre said:


> I think that would be the primary obligation, concern and duty of the Delhi Police.



you are asking for something which is outright impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Spectre said:


> I think that would be the primary obligation, concern and duty of the Delhi Police.



how can they do it ? they dont have the sixth sense to prevent potential rapists or save the victims ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> You are free to think Delhi police is gutter thrash as well, but when problem comes up police station is where you will go and whine, and it is the same policemen who will die for you, incase of any terror attack. Just accept the logic of your argument was absolutely stupid and bizarre...



I do not think that the logic of my argument was stupid or bizarre, it is your right to think of it as such if you so wish. I have criticised the Delhi police on this action, it has no bearing on what I think about the Delhi police's actions on others. 

The think I find both bizarre & stupid is your assertion that if you do not support Delhi police action on this beef raid, then there is no right to either approach the police on any other matter or even in the course of a terror attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> how can they do it ? they dont have the sixth sense to prevent potential rapists or save the victims ...



Arrest all men and put them in prison


----------



## Marxist

BJP clean sweep in *Goa* *Municipal* polls


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658947652407574528

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> I do not think that the logic of my argument was stupid or bizarre, it is your right to think of it as such if you so wish. I have criticised the Delhi police on this action, it has no bearing on what I think about the Delhi police's actions on others.
> 
> The think I find both bizarre & stupid is your assertion that if you do not support Delhi police action on this beef raid, then there is no right to either approach the police on any other matter or even in the course of a terror attack.



Your logic was bizzare and stupid, the fact that you compared it to Rape just made it absolutely ludicrous. Their action on beef raid was completely normal, they went there, made an enquiry and left. You along with other seculars are the one being sensationlist on this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Police went there, made an inquiry and left, that is all. Stop this exhageration



My point was that the investigation could have been handled with a single police man and that there was no reason to create a scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> My point was that the investigation could have been handled with a single police man and that there was no reason to create a scene.



Did the policemen create the scene or did the media response create the scene or did social media create the scene ? Just because they acted on beef ,everyone along with seculars goes mental and you blame police for creating the scene ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

Marxist said:


> how can they do it ? they dont have the sixth sense to prevent potential rapists or save the victims ...



They don't need spidey sense - what they do need is 

1. Sufficient human resources devoted to regular patrols of secluded areas where there are greater chances of rapes happening

2. Extensive CCTV Coverage of Delhi which would prevent lot of crimes not just rapes solely due to deterrance factor let alone it's help in punitive scenarios.

3. 24/7 resources devoted to monitoring of CCTV coverage.

4. Smooth Helplines and emergency services with minimum of response time manned by trained staff to to deal with crisis situations.

5. Positive image building exercises so that populace trusts the police and does not hesitate to inform and co-operate

etc etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Your logic was bizzare and stupid, the fact that you compared it to Rape just made it absolutely ludicrous. Their action on beef raid was completely normal, they went there, made an enquiry and left. You along with other seculars are the one being sensationlist on this..




Obviously I disagree. I didn't compare it with rape, merely pointed out that the alacrity shown here will raise eyebrows. Unnecessary imo.

What other "seculars"? 



Star Wars said:


> Did the policemen create the scene or did the media response create the scene or did social media create the scene ?



The policemen by their actions were responsible for the unnecessary drama. Anyone with half a brain could have figured what would follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> BJP clean sweep in *Goa* *Municipal* polls
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658947652407574528


What? Do they not eat beef in Goa?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Obviously I disagree. I didn't compare it with rape, merely pointed out that the alacrity shown here will raise eyebrows. Unnecessary imo.
> 
> What other "seculars"?



Hmm, what evidence do you have to suggest they don;t show such alacrity in case of Rapes ? "Rapes" these days is sadly a point for political mudslinging , even on the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658481931844263939

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> The police man by their actions were responsible for the unnecessary drama. Anyone with half a brain could have figured what would follow.



SO them going there and doing an inquiry is drama ? Anyone with half a brain would actually think for himself rather than swallowing media propaganda...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> What? Do they not eat beef in Goa?



They do and Goa BJP has done well to keep them happy by ensuring unbroken supply chain hence the victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> SO them going there and doing an inquiry is drama ? Anyone with half a brain would actually think for himself rather than swallowing media propaganda...



I did think for myself. Unlike you, I have no interest about worrying whether "seculars" are mental or others are. You can barely argue a point without resorting to abuse. Should be careful before labeling others mental.



Star Wars said:


> Just because they acted on beef ,everyone along with seculars goes mental and you blame police for creating the scene ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Bang Galore said:


> Not quite. I'm not saying that there was anything wrong with looking into the matter but how the Delhi police went about their _"investigation"._ I suggested they either call or send one or two policemen to have a talk. That is common sense. No need to end up with egg on their faces with this kind of heavy handed action. The only thing they achieved was to embarrass both themselves & the central government while allowing a whole bunch of politicians to have a field day with their "stupidity".


If anything was out of rule books of laws then only Delhi police raiding Kerela guest house was wrong and it's just a State guesthouse not an Embassy so police can raid at will. But I would agree heavy hand wasn't required at least without concrete evidences. 

And perceptions are what mango people like me and you think and as far as I am concerned I am OK with the raid ,let alone being offended or something like that.

And there was not a situation that somewhere rape had happened at time only and police instead of prioritizing that choose to raid a guest house over beef and only god knows why one will write beef fry in local language while all other items were written in English .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> I did think for myself. Unlike you, I have no interest about worrying whether seculars are mental or others are. You can barely argue a point with resorting to abuse. Should be careful before labeling others mental.



Well if you did think that all by yourself, you have my sympathies. Next time you call 100 for help and ask him to come quickly, you might as well ask "do you respond so fast to Rapes". 

You still have not answered my questions ?

How do you know they don't respond so fast to Rapes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658481931844263939


Only a Lutyen like Jaitley could have said that & got away with it. Imagine the kind of uproar if any other politician had said the same?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

JanjaWeed said:


> What? Durga Puja baned in Bengal? That's huge...Bengalis won't take this lying down. @Rain Man @Mike_Brando any truth in this?



I think they are talking about the "World's biggest Durga" at Deshopriyo Park that was closed down on Panchami itself after the police found itself incompetent to manage the crowd. It was shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Bang Galore said:


> Not quite. I'm not saying that there was anything wrong with looking into the matter but how the Delhi police went about their _"investigation"._ I suggested they either call or send one or two policemen to have a talk. That is common sense. No need to end up with egg on their faces with this kind of heavy handed action. The only thing they achieved was to embarrass both themselves & the central government while allowing a whole bunch of politicians to have a field day with their "stupidity".



I don't think anyone was embarrassed. Rather it sent an unambiguous message that Beef ban is not be messed about. Given Kerala State govt's and people's insensitive and tendency towards mischief on this issue, Delhi police was right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Marxist said:


> BJP clean sweep in *Goa* *Municipal* polls
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658947652407574528


I don't expect this to be covered in english new media. But if we see one place where BJP loses, I think they will start having some orgasmic celebrations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

SwAggeR said:


> And perceptions are what mango people like me and you think and as far as I am concerned I am OK with the raid ,let alone being offended or something like that..



Fair enough. I gave my opinion on the issue, you can have yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Spectre said:


> My arguments are as consistent as monsoon. So I am afraid you don't have a point there but yeah no harm in trying



Yeah, as consistent as Christianity having caste system. All I see is an opportunist ride on two boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> They do and Goa BJP has done well to keep them happy by ensuring unbroken supply chain hence the victory


Nice...let's ban fish in Gujarat & flood WB with the same. Tactic works wonderfully well.


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Next time you call 100 for help and ask him to come quickly, you might as well ask "do you respond so fast to Rapes".



As I said, I'll think for myself & pass on asking your question.



> You still have not answered my questions ?
> 
> How do you know they don't respond so fast to Rapes?



I did make my point on this matter as being related to public perception.

Please read:



> *What message* do you think it sends when the Delhi police reacts with such alacrity because of some claim of beef being on the menu? That they consider this more important?* Public perception is very important* as is being circumspect in such matters.



@Marxist - _sorry for the delay in reply, got caught up as you can see...
My point was limited as mentioned above to how it would /could be perceived, not as to whether an actual rape is directly preventable in all cases by the police._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> As I said, I'll think for myself & pass on asking your question.
> I did make my point on this matter as being related to public perception.
> Please read:



you keep switching goal posts like Hardik Patel, ok ow tell me how do you know that is the public perception ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Samudra Manthan said:


> I don't think anyone was embarrassed. Rather it sent an unambiguous message that Beef ban is not be messed about. Given Kerala State govt's and people's insensitive and tendency towards mischief on this issue, Delhi police was right.



Not unsurprisingly, you & I find ourselves disagreeing. Not the first time, won't be the last.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Marxist said:


> how can they do it ? they dont have the sixth sense to prevent potential rapists or save the victims ...



They can always pray to Jesus to give them sixth sense. If all Christians were appointed as policemen, then there would be no rapes in Delhi at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

indiatester said:


> I don't expect this to be covered in english new media. But if we see one place where BJP loses, I think they will start having some orgasmic celebrations.




In this radical new India, what they want is , just a little ray of hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


> I think they are talking about the "World's biggest Durga" at Deshopriyo Park that was closed down on Panchami itself after the police found itself incompetent to manage the crowd. It was shameful.


Good that I clarified with you. See...sometimes this half information can be dangerous. All sort of things were going on in my head...including appeasement by Didi to please anyone other than majorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Samudra Manthan said:


> Yeah, as consistent as Christianity having caste system. All I see is an opportunist ride on two boats.



Oh Yeah! and the ride is pretty smooth. *Why don't you ask the BJP to do something about it? But wait they themselves are falling head over heels in Bihar pandering to all hues of lower castes on quota issues.*

P.S. I vehemently oppose any affirmation and discrimination based on caste, color or creed if any it has to be based on economic standing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Bang Galore said:


> I did make my point on this matter as being related to public perception.
> 
> Please read:
> 
> @Marxist - _sorry for the delay in reply, got caught up as you can see...
> My point was limited as mentioned above to how it would /could be perceived, not as to whether an actual rape is directly preventable in all cases by the police._



You are all about could be, would be, should be. Though given how BJP is sweeping polls after polls your perceptions seems to be a hit with only Fiberals and "pest controllers" like Joe. Indian public though has given a boot to such perceptors and their perceptions.



Bang Galore said:


> Not unsurprisingly, you & I find ourselves disagreeing. Not the first time, won't be the last.



Thank god for small mercies.



Spectre said:


> Oh Yeah! and the ride is pretty smooth. *Why don't you ask the BJP to do something about it? But wait they themselves are falling head over heels in Bihar pandering to all hues of lower castes on quota issues.*
> 
> P.S. I vehemently oppose any affirmation and discrimination based on caste, color or creed if any it has to be based on economic standing.



Affirmative action for scheduled caste and tribals is something I am in agreement with, so if BJP is pandering to them on this matter it is within the ambit of constitution.

It is always smooth going for opportunists in the short term.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spectre

Samudra Manthan said:


> Affirmative action for scheduled caste and tribals is something I am in agreement with, so if BJP is pandering to them on this matter it is within the ambit of constitution.
> 
> *It is always smooth going for opportunists in the short term*.



Don't worry we are experts at stretching this short term to long term. It has been close to 68 years and so far so good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Karma is a ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Marxist

Spectre said:


> They don't need spidey sense - what they do need is
> 
> 1. Sufficient human resources devoted to regular patrols of secluded areas where there are greater chances of rapes happening
> 
> 2. Extensive CCTV Coverage of Delhi which would prevent lot of crimes not just rapes solely due to deterrance factor let alone it's help in punitive scenarios.
> 
> 3. 24/7 resources devoted to monitoring of CCTV coverage.
> 
> 4. Smooth Helplines and emergency services with minimum of response time manned by trained staff to to deal with crisis situations.
> 
> 5. Positive image building exercises so that populace trusts the police and does not hesitate to inform and co-operate
> 
> etc etc etc



The points (except the fifth )you raised can only be implemented by the Government.... if governments do all this police can perform much better....But in current situation they can act only after the crime or after complaint is filed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Marxist said:


> The points (except the fifth )you raised can only be implemented by the Government.... if governments do all this police can perform much better....But in current situation they can act only after the crime and I think they are doing it



I don't totally agree with you but Yes broadly speaking you are right. Police is kind of handicapped in India in more ways than one. Politicians are ofcourse to be blamed for this but even Police Dept sometimes makes it too easy for politicians by going along with it eyes open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Spectre said:


> O
> P.S. I vehemently oppose any affirmation and discrimination based on caste, color or creed if any it has to be based on economic standing.



I disagree with respect to scheduled castes & tribes where the discrimination is also societal. In other castes, it should be in combination with their economic standing & some reservations should be open to all on account of economic standing alone.


----------



## Spectre

Bang Galore said:


> I disagree with respect to scheduled castes & tribes where the discrimination is also societal. In other castes, its should be in combination with their economic standing & some reservations should be open to all on account of economic standing alone.



I had a long discussion on this with @Joe Shearer at one point of time covering all aspects including lingering societal discrimination , monopolization benefits by few among the SC/ST subsets, lack of any meaningful results even after 6 decades of affirmative action, time taken for benefits to tickle down etc.

End result was in-conclusive.


----------



## dray

JanjaWeed said:


> Good that I clarified with you. See...sometimes this half information can be dangerous. All sort of things were going on in my head...including appeasement by Didi to please anyone other than majorities.



Or it could be about the ban on visharjan on the day of Muharram, or about Hindu Samhati's demand for meat ban during Durga puja. Let me know what it is about if you see the program, I can't see it at 7pm. Didi doesn't have that big balls to ban Durgapuja.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658900100048121856
> credit: @JanjaWeed
> 
> thanks bhai
> 
> 
> 
> They can have beef in Mallu land not here. It turned out to be buffalo meat though.


First of all Buffalo meat is not banned in Delhi.. Delhi is the capital of India,not some sanghis or your jatt headquarters..
Kerala house represents the official house of ''Kerala state'' at Delhi.. No police forces are allowed to raid or even enter the compound without the prior permission of resident commissioner,who is the head of all Kerala state owned buildings located at Delhi...If anyone did that It is against federal setup of India..shame...


----------



## Bang Galore

Spectre said:


> I had a long discussion on this with @Joe Shearer at one point of time covering all aspects including lingering societal discrimination , monopolization benefits by few among the SC/ST subsets, lack of any meaningful results even after 6 decades of affirmative action, time taken for benefits to tickle down etc.
> 
> End result was in-conclusive.




We are talking of 1000's of years of discrimination of the worst kind imaginable (SC). Better to err on the side of caution. The methods can be tweaked to produce a better outcome but it is difficult to argue that reservations are not justified in those cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Bang Galore said:


> We are talking of 1000's of years of discrimination of the worst kind imaginable (SC). Better to err on the side of caution. The methods can be tweaked to produce a better outcome but it is difficult to argue that reservations are not justified in those cases.



If we could have a shelf life - it would have been ok, as it stands reservations are not about upliftment anymore - they are just another denomination of political currency. More-over it has explosive potential to blow up. Recent incidents in Gujarat are indicative of the resentment it causes to other sections.


----------



## mooppan

Samudra Manthan said:


> Yeah, as consistent as Christianity having caste system. All I see is an opportunist ride on two boats.


We have caste system in Christianity..But we didn't rape or burn a fellow Christian for being dalit in India ..


----------



## Bang Galore

Spectre said:


> If we could have a shelf life - it would have been ok, as it stands reservations are not about upliftment anymore - they are just another denomination of political currency. More-over it has explosive potential to blow up. Recent incidents in Gujarat are indicative of the resentment it causes to other sections.



Which is we need an independent body in each state to decide who gets reservation. Governments can come under pressure, best to remove this power from them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Bang Galore said:


> Which is we need an *independent body* in each state to decide who gets reservation. Governments can come under pressure, best to remove this power from them



Good Idea, but extremely tough if not impossible to execute except for in some of the more progressive states. Establishing an independent state level institution is going to be an exercise in futility in UP, Bihar, Jharkhand, TN, Andhra, and few other states. N. East anyway get a special package.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658958774204518401

the one person who did not sell his soul

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

mooppan said:


> First of all Buffalo meat is not banned in Delhi.. Delhi is the capital of India,not some sanghis or your jatt headquarters..
> Kerala house represents the official house of ''Kerala state'' at Delhi.. No police forces are allowed to raid or even enter the compound without the prior permission of resident commissioner,who is the head of all Kerala state owned buildings located at Delhi...If anyone did that It is against federal setup of India..shame...



Lol its the official house of a state, not an Embassy of a foreign country! The police went there to provide protection, not to get the cafe shut down or anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

The real truth why private media channels are biased against PM Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> First of all Buffalo meat is not banned in Delhi.. Delhi is the capital of India,not some sanghis or your jatt headquarters..
> Kerala house represents the official house of ''Kerala state'' at Delhi.. No police forces are allowed to raid or even enter the compound without the prior permission of resident commissioner,who is the head of all Kerala state owned buildings located at Delhi...If anyone did that It is against federal setup of India..shame...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> Which is we need an independent body in each state to decide who gets reservation. Governments can come under pressure, best to remove this power from them


India being such vast country & not so comprehensive household income data available, it's not going to be easy to bring economically backward families under centralised social security system. This got be a state govt initiative. But there'll be many loopholes..Would need vast amount of ground work including bringing every employed / self employed person under record & take it from there, based on their income provide social security. I know it's easier said than done..but that's the only way if you want to do away with reservation & bring in effective social security system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

JanjaWeed said:


> What? Durga Puja baned in Bengal? That's huge...Bengalis won't take this lying down. @Rain Man @Mike_Brando any truth in this?


I seriously don't know anything about it.Where did this happen?? @Rain Man dada,do you have any idea about this particular incident??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

lavenge lavenge said:


> That is worse than government and politicians deciding upon status of reservation as independent bodies are never independent ,and are guided by individual bias of their members. Government .at lest being a large body, cater to wider bias than narrow individualistic bias.
> 
> An example: Mandal commission, Banerjee commission, and Sachar committee. The members of these committees were chosen ,on basis of their ideology or caste, in such a way that they would give a report that person who appointed them wanted.




Fair point. May consider making this body a statutory body. The specifics would need looking into but a criteria can be established for declaring a caste or tribe backward & such a decision must stand the scrutiny of the courts. May not be perfect but it will be less likely to come under political pressure than a state government.




JanjaWeed said:


> India being such vast country & not so comprehensive household income data available, it's not going to be easy to bring economically backward families under centralised social security system. This got be a state govt initiative. But there'll be many loopholes..Would need vast amount of ground work including bringing every employed / self employed person under record & take it from there, based on their income provide social security. I know it's easier said than done..but that's the only way if you want to do away with reservation & bring in effective social security system.



That is a good suggestion for the long term but we first need to take away the power of deciding which caste gets in away from state governments which should also be of some help to them since they won't have to face agitation of the Jat or Patel types.


----------



## ranjeet

Mike_Brando said:


> I seriously don't know anything about it.Where did this happen?? @Rain Man dada,do you have any idea about this particular incident??



I will post the link as soon as it comes online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

mooppan said:


> Congress,Kerala Congress,High range samrakshana samithi,Muslim league,CPM,CPI,doesn't matter..Candidate must be a Christian,Muslim or at least a Sickular Hindu for us..We will do our maximum to block BJP..
> Most Christian strongholds are High range plantation areas,Rubber belt,Southern coastal belts..Hindu/BJP votes hardly matters there..So we don't fear vote divide..UDF or LDF,if the candidate is a Christian,o.k for us..
> 
> 
> I meant non Malayali party..Tulus,Kannadas,Konkanis and Tamil Brahmins living in Kerala are keralities,But not Malayalis..Malayali means those who speak Malayalam as their mother tongue..
> Check the political leaning of kasargod district..Northern parts are traditional BJP areas because of dominant Tulu and Kannada population..But southern parts are Marxist areas because of Malayali population...Malayalis are traditional UDF/LDF supporters..I am not talking about current scenario though..


Wah re wah openly sponsoring your communal agenda and that too in front of the world and then claiming BJP and RSS to be Hindutvawadi parties!!You mallu xtians are hypocrites of the highest order!! @ranjeet bhai, @Tridibans bhai just look at this communal piece of trash!!Openly advocating communal policies and then accusing everyone else of being sanghis!!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Echo_419

Spectre said:


> I had a long discussion on this with @Joe Shearer at one point of time covering all aspects including lingering societal discrimination , monopolization benefits by few among the SC/ST subsets, lack of any meaningful results even after 6 decades of affirmative action, time taken for benefits to tickle down etc.
> 
> End result was in-conclusive.



Do post the link for that discussion


----------



## Mike_Brando

mooppan said:


> First of all Buffalo meat is not banned in Delhi.. Delhi is the capital of India,not some sanghis or your jatt headquarters..
> Kerala house represents the official house of ''Kerala state'' at Delhi.. No police forces are allowed to raid or even enter the compound without the prior permission of resident commissioner,who is the head of all Kerala state owned buildings located at Delhi...If anyone did that It is against federal setup of India..shame...


Lol,shove that attitude of yours inside the place of your body where the sun doesn't shine at all!!Kerala house or Mallu house,it doesn't matter.Delhi is a Jaat dominated region and well within the Jaat sphere of influence.So,it's quite obvious that being a Jaat dominated area the people living there should follow the social customs of the local Jaat people or else simply get the fcuk out of there.It's not your Malluland where you can show your dadagiri!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

@Mike_Brando

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> The real truth why private media channels are biased against PM Modi


The premise is wrong here. The private media channels are not biased because NaMo does not take them on visits. It is because they are biased that he does not.
Their attitude wont change even if he does.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

mooppan said:


> Congress,Kerala Congress,High range samrakshana samithi,Muslim league,CPM,CPI,doesn't matter..Candidate must be a Christian,Muslim or at least a Sickular Hindu for us..We will do our maximum to block BJP..
> Most Christian strongholds are High range plantation areas,Rubber belt,Southern coastal belts..Hindu/BJP votes hardly matters there..So we don't fear vote divide..UDF or LDF,if the candidate is a Christian,o.k for us..


Good post. @levina please don't complain if a few churches voluntarily convert to temples or children's creches by the unanimous support of the local population.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Good post. @levina please don't complain if a few churches voluntarily convert to temples or children's creches by the unanimous support of the local population.


 
Whooshed over my head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Looks more like my local pani puri stall during the sunday rush hour

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tridibans

Marxist said:


> BJP clean sweep in *Goa* *Municipal* polls
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658947652407574528



WTF Beef eating Goan Christians are now RSS Sanghis ??

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 267679
> 
> 
> Looks more like my local pani puri stall during the sunday rush hour


What's that suppose to be @Star Wars ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> What's that suppose to be @Star Wars ?



Its a Rally of Nitish or Lalu i believe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tridibans said:


> WTF Beef eating Goan Christians are now RSS Sanghis ??


Joe would be so sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Lok Sabha by-election in Warangal on November 21 | Business Standard News

& so the battle for Warangal begins- Cong. vs TRS vs NDA.

In 2014, it was all but obvious that TRS would sweep warangal with a huge margin which it did.
_Kadiyam (TRS) secured 56.33% of votes in this election, Congress get 22.91% of votes where as BJP candidate secured 15.93% of votes._

But just 15 months after the election everything has changed  check the TRS internal survey below
_As per buzz, Telangana Government did Survey to know the people pulse in Warangal Parliament Segment. *KCR received shocking results from the survey report. As per the report, Warangal War can’t be one sided to TRS. Anti-incumbency over TRS Government spread among the voters.*

Farmer suicides will become major issue in coming Warangal by-election. TRS majority might come down from lakhs to hundreds in this election. _*Survey report reveals that TRS get 35% of votes (56.33% in 2014) where as Congress gather 33% of votes (22.91% in 2014) and BJP will get 22.25% of votes (15.93% in 2014). It seems opposition parties split anti-government vote that survived TRS party.*_ KCR is in search for strong SC candidate to field as TRS nominee in this election. _
TRS Survey – Warangal is not one side war!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thus the TRS is desperate, it has weaned away a few leaders from the TDP in Warangal+got the YSRCP to contest to divide the anti-incumbency vote to an extent. Let me point out that the ideal YSRCP vote-bank & ideal Congress vote-bank more or less intersect & are the same.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Another article on the election:-
Warangal turning into a referendum on TRS govt - Telugu360
Warangal (SC) byelection is the prime topic of debate everywhere in Telangana state. Because, as it is going to be held at a time chief minister *KCR regime finds itself in a politically not so conducive atmosphere in the state following many flip-flops in the administrative front. He took many decision and rolled back following an uproar from the civil society and opposition parties. **Chief minister earned the moniker of roll-back CM*. Riding on the wave of TRS government’s unpopularity, the opposition parties strongly believe that Warangal bypoll will be a referendum of sorts on the TRS. There is a feeling among all that certainly it is going to have a bearing the politics in the run up to the 2019 elections.

*BJP
BJP floor leader Dr Lakshman announced that Warangal election is referendum on TRS government and hoped that NDA candidate would win the election. BJP is to finalize its candidate in a day or two.* Three candidates are vying for the BJP ticket namely, Dr Devaiah, an NRI, former minister A Chandrasekhar, and a local doctor A Chandramouli. TDP as per the understanding with BJP, left the seat to the saffron party. The party’s handicap is that the it is in short supply of heavy weights and PM Modi is not so attractive a personality in Telangana.

*Congress:
Of all the political parties Congress is more confident of a win. The party has successfully recovered from the 2014 electoral shock, thanks to unpopular decisions of TRS government, and the dynamic young leadership.* Congress and TRS think the contest will be between them only and presence of TDP and other parties are nominal. KCR himself acknowledged some time back that Congress is the rival party in Telangana.
*Brimming with enthusiasm of running an uninterrupted campaign against TRS government for over a year, the Congress is mobilizing all forces at its command to wrest the seat from TRS. *
Winning the Warangal bypoll will greatly improve the chances of coming to power in 2019- is the belief among the party leaders. *Even AICC also thinks on the same lines. It’s also keeping tabs on the developments in the state. Competition for the ticket is intense that half a dozen senior leader are lobbying for the ticket.* Main candidates in the fray are Sarve Satyanarayana(former union minister), Damodara Rajanarasimha( former deputy chief minister), S Rajaiah (former local MP), G Vivek(former Peddapalli MP ) Rajarapu Pratap, Dr Vijayaramarao. According to party sources, Congress conducted surveys in constituency and the results are in favor of Congress. Today or tomorrow TPCC president Uttam Kumar Reddy and working president Bhatti are expected to leave for New Delhi to finalize the name of the candidate.

*The Left:*

All the Left parties have already announced their common candidate. After unsuccessful attempt to rope in balladeer Gaddar, nine left parties, which include the CPI and CPM, zeroed in on Osmania Law College principal Gali Vinod Kumar.

*Telangana Rashtra Samiti:*

*Despite many hiccups in the past 15 months ruling TRS is confident retaining the seat because people are still with the party that fought and succeeded in getting statehood to the region. The party believes people confidence is unshaken in KCR leadership. * TRS is planning to develop Warangal as next important city in Telangana after Hyderabad. *Party leaders also believe that one campaign meeting by the chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao is enough to turn the wind in its favor. *
Ex MP Kadiam Srihari, whose resignation necessitated this election is trying hard to get his daughter nominated from the party. Earlier deputy chief minister, T Rajaiah is opposed to it and is said to have conveyed to the CM that his groups won’t be campaigning if Kadiam’s daughter is fielded.
Interestingly, G Vivek, Congress leader and son of G Vivek, is the topic intensely talked about as the possible candidate of TRS. ” If Congress denies him ticket he would come back and file nomination on behalf TRS,” said TRS sources. Pulla Padmavati, Congress MLC till recently, is also trying to switch over if ticked is offered by the TRS. Prof. P. Sambaiah, Errolla Srinivas are the other others name in the circulation among the party circles. *KCR as usual takes his own time keeping the aspirants guessing.The election to the Warangal (SC) constituency scheduled on November 21.*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The TDP may support the BJP candidate(in public), but as we too want to defeat the TRS , we may throw our support & org. behind the Congress. (covertly)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658934662220267520
Sorry BJP supporters, but we hate the TRS more than the Congis right now. 

But don't worry for the sake of the alliance, we may not do that too.
------
Cong. Karyakartas in Warangal want only a local candidate, many Cong. leaders across the state believe that they can win Warangal if they contest due to the incompetence of the TRS govt. & the anger against it, especially from the youth & the farmers.
‘Local’ chorus for Warangal LS bypoll - The Hindu
The entire party is very much untied & highly confident of winning!! *Some leaders are even saying that they will deliver a grand victory in Warangal as their birthday gift to Sonia Gandhi & Delhi. *Even AICC is monitoring this election!!!

Cong. leaders also believe that they can win TG in 2019 if they can win Warangal!!

*GO CONGRESS GO!!*

I'm sure you will win Warangal with a good margin! Show KCR & the TRS that they can't misgovern TG & get away with it!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Tridibans @Star Wars @magudi @bhagat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Its a Rally of Nitish or Lalu i believe


 Bahari is more in demand than a Bihari? Maybe Nitish should change his election slogan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

mooppan said:


> We have caste system in Christianity..But we didn't rape or burn a fellow Christian for being dalit in India ..



How about making them eat excreta for walking in the streets of those exalted high caste Christians? Like this: Tamil Nadu Dalit youth alleges he was forced to eat human excreta | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

So typical of your posts. Claiming that Christians are angels. Anyway, I know what your reply will be. You'll claim, these are all recent converts or it's because they were Tamil Christians and if they were those pure Nasrani Christians, they will have been more civilized. We know about that too . May be we should talk about white European Christians, who are even more pure (who btw justified slavery using the Bible).

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658995715222343680Acche Din for Economic and Political Weekly | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mike_Brando

magudi said:


> @Mike_Brando


I think the said village is most probably in either North Dinajpur district or in Murshidabad.Both these districts are Hindu minority districts and hence a lot of these things happen to our community which goes unnoticed due to our "Secular" MSM!!The Left Front is responsible for all these shits,they were the ones who encouraged the Bangladeshi lungis to infiltrate in our state and even provided them with ration cards,all in the name of cheap vote bank politics.Hence,people like me hate them from the core of our hearts!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Are India's public-sector ports being weakened to favour Adani Ports?


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Are India's public-sector ports being weakened to favour Adani Ports?



Chutiye links na post kara kar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 267679
> 
> 
> Looks more like my local pani puri stall during the sunday rush hour




Looks like more people on stage then on ground

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Chutiye links na post kara kar



Troll.in should get more hits


----------



## mooppan

Josef K said:


> How about making them eat excreta for walking in the streets of those exalted high caste Christians? Like this: Tamil Nadu Dalit youth alleges he was forced to eat human excreta | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> So typical of your posts. Claiming that Christians are angels. Anyway, I know what your reply will be. You'll claim, these are all recent converts or it's because they were Tamil Christians and if they were those pure Nasrani Christians, they will have been more civilized. We know about that too . May be we should talk about white European Christians, who are even more pure (who btw justified slavery using the Bible).


But still he was not raped or killed or burned....
And for civilization..Just look the dozens of dalit related threads posted here in this forum..99% of them related to Hindus and Hinduism..If you have one or two random incidents to target us there are thousands of other incidents against you...
Pakistans and Bangladeshis are doing that job finely in this forum(sorry to say that)..hehe


----------



## magudi

Mike_Brando said:


> I think the said village is most probably in either North Dinajpur district or in Murshidabad.Both these districts are Hindu minority districts and hence a lot of these things happen to our community which goes unnoticed due to our "Secular" MSM!!The Left Front is responsible for all these shits,they were the ones who encouraged the Bangladeshi lungis to infiltrate in our state and even provided them with ration cards,all in the name of cheap vote bank politics.Hence,people like me hate them from the core of our hearts!!



On SM there are like weekly news of some communal clash or the other from Murshidabad and North 24 paragans with Hindus mostly being on the receiving end.Since MSM rarely reports it and RW handles/blogs tend to blow things out of proportions to drive the majority victimhood narrative people usually just gloss over it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Mike_Brando said:


> Lol,shove that attitude of yours inside the place of your body where the sun doesn't shine at all!!Kerala house or Mallu house,it doesn't matter.Delhi is a Jaat dominated region and well within the Jaat sphere of influence.So,it's quite obvious that being a Jaat dominated area the people living there should follow the social customs of the local Jaat people or else simply get the fcuk out of there.It's not your Malluland where you can show your dadagiri!!


come on bro .... It was buffalo meat, these secular folks are not only hypocrites but also pussies.... couple of kids threw stones and they started breast beating on international level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


>


Sad news for you..Beef dishes will be resume from tomorrow at Kerala house..


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> Sad news for you..Beef dishes will be resume from tomorrow at Kerala house..


It would be the first time me witnessing chickens enjoying buffalo meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mike_Brando

ranjeet said:


> come on bro .... It was buffalo meat, these secular folks are not only hypocrites but also pussies.... couple of kids threw stones and they started breast beating on international level.


Nah,i am getting fed up with their daily rantings and whining.It's not about the meat,it's about their attitude,like they own this country and will do anything anywhere without facing any repercussion!!These so called "Seculars" are the ones who banned mid day meals in their schools during the time of Ramzan and yet they have got the audacity to criticize others!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Mike_Brando said:


> Nah,i am getting fed up with their daily rantings and whining.It's not about the meat,it's about their attitude,like they own this country and will do anything anywhere without facing any repercussion!!These so called "Secualrs" were the ones who banned mid day meals in their schools during the time of Ramzan and yet they have got the audacity to criticize others!!


did you watch the newsx program I quoted earlier?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

ranjeet said:


> did you watch the newsx program I quoted earlier?


Na bhai,News X isn't available in my area.Can you tell me the exact location where this thing happened??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> It would be the first time me witnessing chickens enjoying buffalo meat.



Almost all restaurants in NCR that i know off serve buffalo meat as beef - not exclusive to Kerala house

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Mike_Brando said:


> Wah re wah openly sponsoring your communal agenda and that too in front of the world and then claiming BJP and RSS to be Hindutvawadi parties!!You mallu xtians are hypocrites of the highest order!! @ranjeet bhai, @Tridibans bhai just look at this communal piece of trash!!Openly advocating communal policies and then accusing everyone else of being sanghis!!


Relax.Seems you don't read the post of other members in this forum,eg-Manvan/samudra manithan..Never seen the same worry or spontaneous concerns from you..
Sanghis are free to attack,mock others in this forum...But When we do the same we are communal pieces and traitors..anyway good going..


----------



## Mike_Brando

mooppan said:


> Sad news for you..Beef dishes will be resume from tomorrow at Kerala house..


Yup,shove that meat in your a$$ bloody hypocrite for we don't give a flying fcuk to what you guys think of us.Don't try to test our patience for the consequences won't be any good for people like you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IN-2030

Are these images of Nalanda rally? I had seen Nalanda rally video....there was huge crowd(in lakhs)  ....my home district always vote for development...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Almost all restaurants in NCR that i know off serve buffalo meat as beef - not exclusive to Kerala house



Nah it's the way they want to gloat over the word "beef"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Mike_Brando said:


> Yup,shove that meat in your a$$ bloody hypocrite for we don't give a flying fcuk to what you guys think of us.Don't try to test our patience for the consequences won't be any good for people like you!!


haha...



ranjeet said:


> It would be the first time me witnessing chickens enjoying buffalo meat.


You meant another 1984??..good going..best wishes..


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> You meant another 1984??..good going..best wishes..



1984? looks like you missed your convent classes on jatts and religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

SarthakGanguly said:


> Good post. @levina please don't complain if a few churches voluntarily convert to temples or children's creches by the unanimous support of the local population.


What all these fuzz ??.I didn't said anything that hurts Hindus or BJP..Just said we vote only for Christian/Muslim/Secular Hindu candidates and do our best to block BJP coming to power..its our fundamental rights..I don't find anything communal in it...anyway,after reading the response and reply posted by sanghis here in this forum..i think we are right..


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> What all these fuzz ??.I didn't said anything that hurts Hindus or BJP..Just said we vote only for Christian/Muslim/Secular Hindu candidates and do our best to block BJP coming to power..its our fundamental rights..I don't find anything communal in it...anyway,after reading the response and reply posted by sanghis here in this forum..i think we are right..


Hindus will have BJP to fall back on in Kerala ... where would you run to when Wahabis will come for you. I hope John Dayal will get enough funds for you guys to fly you all to vatican.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> Hindus will have BJP to fall back on in Kerala ... where would you run to when Wahabis will come for you. I hope John Dayal will get enough funds for you guys to fly you all to vatican.


We don't need to go anywhere..Kerala is our mother land..We will fight and die here only...


----------



## IndoCarib

To endorse Nitish or not ? The flip flop continues. Must have changed his mind again after seeing people thronging to Modi rally !

Arvind Kejriwal Urges People to Vote for Nitish Kumar

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> We don't need to go anywhere..Kerala is our mother land..We will fight and die here only...


But how will you fit in the narrative of Hindus oppressing Christians?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IN-2030

IN-2030 said:


> Are these images of Nalanda rally? I had seen Nalanda rally video....there was huge crowd(in lakhs)  ....my home district always vote for development...


It is confirmed(source-Ananth kumar fb page and BJP fb page) .....1st image is of Betia rally ...My prediction for result of this election is as follows-
NDA- 145-170
Mahagathbandhan- 50-80
Other- 5-10

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JanjaWeed

IN-2030 said:


> It is confirmed(source-Ananth kumar fb page and BJP fb page) .....1st image is of Betia rally ...My prediction for result of this election is as follows-
> NDA- 145-170
> Mahagathbandhan- 50-80
> Other- 5-10


Tumhare muh mai ghee shakkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Secular Mallu land ... where beef fest is promoted but not Pork fest. 


Pork Fest Organisers Booked -The New Indian Express


KOZHIKODE:The town police have booked Hanuman Sena activists for organising pork festival at Malabar Christian College.

As many as 50 Sena activists including state president, vice-president and legal advisor, have been booked on charges of inciting communal hatred, unlawful assembly and impeding traffic, the police sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> But how will you fit in the narrative of Hindus oppressing Christians?


Did i said that??..I am from Kerala..
Sanghis hardly matters here..But the political situation is going like this, looks its high time to start a new pan Christian party in India.if Muslims and Hindus can have national political parties,Why couldn't us??.We could easily win some 10-12 Loksabha seats...with merely 2.3%,every other seat is bonus..


----------



## Haroon Syed

mooppan said:


> Did i said that??..I am from Kerala..
> Sanghis hardly matters here..But the political situation is going like this, looks its high time to start a new pan Christian party in India.if Muslims and Hindus can have national political parties,Why couldn't us??.We could easily win some 10-12 Loksabha seats...with merely 2.3%,every other seat is bonus..



Remember graham staines ?


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> Did i said that??..I am from Kerala..
> Sanghis hardly matters here..But the political situation is going like this, looks its high time to start a new pan Christian party in India.if Muslims and Hindus can have national political parties,Why couldn't us??.We could easily win some 10-12 Loksabha seats...with merely 2.3%,every other seat is bonus..



The moment you will conceive that illegitimate thought congress will take back you secular certificate. And it won't be long before you will have your own '84.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

mooppan said:


> Did i said that??..I am from Kerala..
> Sanghis hardly matters here..But the political situation is going like this, looks its* high time to start a new pan Christian party* in India.if Muslims and Hindus can have national political parties,Why couldn't us??.We could easily win some 10-12 Loksabha seats...with merely 2.3%,every other seat is bonus..



Why whats wrong with Congress?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mike_Brando

IN-2030 said:


> It is confirmed(source-Ananth kumar fb page and BJP fb page) .....1st image is of Betia rally ...My prediction for result of this election is as follows-
> NDA- 145-170
> Mahagathbandhan- 50-80
> Other- 5-10


Aap ke mukh mein ghee sakkar!!Iss jeet ki hume badi zoro se intezaar hain

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

mooppan said:


> We don't need to go anywhere..Kerala is our mother land..We will fight and die here only...


Kerala is our motherland... your Mother land is Sonia Gandi's Charan ... go fight in syria and die in Vatican we dont care for that....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> The moment you will convince that illegitimate thought congress will take back you secular certificate. And it won't be long before you will have your own '84.


Just like how AIMIM lost its secular certificate now that they decided to go on their own in Bihar? 


magudi said:


> Why whats wrong with Congress?


Who wants to bet on a losing horse?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

mooppan said:


> Did i said that??..I am from Kerala..
> Sanghis hardly matters here..But the political situation is going like this, looks its high time to start a new pan Christian party in India.if Muslims and Hindus can have national political parties,Why couldn't us??.We could easily win some 10-12 Loksabha seats...with merely 2.3%,every other seat is bonus..


I don't have any problem with you being a christian nor i have any grudge towards Christianity.On the contrary,i consider Jesus Christ to be an avatar of Lord Vishnu and hence i would never ever abuse or mock Christianity.My problem in this thread is the way you're promoting communal hatred by declaring that Christians will never tolerate any Hindu candidates and things like that.Well if you really want to form a pan Indian Christian party,you are welcome to do that as it's your constitutional right and as long as your party doesn't get involved in any anti-national activity it's totally legitimate.
The Hindu members here are attacking you for deliberately spreading hatred like in your previous post where you intentionally taunted Ranjeet by proclaiming that "Kerala house will serve beef from tomorrow" when you know this quite well that Jaats like @ranjeet bhai are staunch Hindus and they are dead against any form of cow slaughtering,plus you have deliberately manipulated the news,the truth is that only buffalo meat will be served in your "Kerala House"!What you are doing here in the name of "secularism" is deliberately causing friction between the Hindu and the Christian Indian members of this forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

@Mike_Brando @Tridibans 
what does this article talks about?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

My prediction is BJP will be just Pass in Bihar ...

If BJP alone gets simple majority they should Dump Manjhi, Split JDU and Put Lalu, his family in Jail and bring Congress in opposition...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mike_Brando

ranjeet said:


> @Mike_Brando @Tridibans
> what does this article talks about?


The same story of "Durga Puja being banned" for the sake of minority community in that village in Birbhum district!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

‘India’s Daughter’ dragged to court, Indian film-maker alleges fraud by Leslee Udwin | The News Minute


----------



## jamahir

*SFI sweeps Hyderabad varsity polls*





Special Arrangement
Students celebrating the victory of Students Federation of India in the student union elections on University of Hyderabad campus on Friday.– Photo: By Arrangement

*SFI's Zuhail K.P. wins as president with a margin of 339 votes over his nearest rival belonging to ABVP panel in University of Hyderabad student body polls.*
The panel consisting of Students Federation of India (SFI), Dalit Students’ Union (DSU), Telangana Students’ Front (TSF) and Telangana Vidyarthi Vedika (TVV) swept the keenly-contested Student Union elections of the University of Hyderabad.

Zuhail K.P. won as president with a margin of 339 votes over his nearest rival belonging to Akhil Bharatiya Vidyarthi Parishad (ABVP) panel. He polled 1,603 votes as against 1,264 of ABVP candidate Gurajada.

Raju Kumar Sahu emerged winner as general secretary polling 1,460 votes as against 1,270 polled by Vandana Rathore of ABVP.

Winners of other posts include M. Venkatesh (vice-president – 1,580 votes) N. Siva Durga Rao (joint secretary – 1,470 votes), Chiluka Srilatha (cultural secretary – 1,568 votes) and P. Sandeep Kumar (sports secretary – 1,453 votes).

Aleena Sebastian and Sana Fatima were elected for Gender Sensitisation– Committee Against Sexual Harassment (GS-CASH).

*Considerable majority*

The panel won all the posts with considerable majority except the general secretary post where it faced some competition from the ABVP candidate. The ABVP came second in all the posts except the sports secretary where the candidate from the United Democratic Alliance (UDA) was placed second. The UDA was the winner last year.

-------
source - SFI sweeps Hyderabad varsity polls - The Hindu
-------

a article from 10th october but yes, another victory for socialist thought.


----------



## The_Showstopper

@JanjaWeed Ek aur poster chipkauwing bas tere liye..


----------



## mooppan

Mike_Brando said:


> I don't have any problem with you being a christian nor i have any grudge towards Christianity.On the contrary,i consider Jesus Christ to be an avatar of Lord Vishnu and hence i would never ever abuse or mock Christianity.My problem in this thread is the way you're promoting communal hatred by declaring that Christians will never tolerate any Hindu candidates and things like that.Well if you really want to form a pan Indian Christian party,you are welcome to do that as it's your constitutional right and as long as your party doesn't get involved in any anti-national activity it's totally legitimate.
> The Hindu members here are attacking you for deliberately spreading hatred like in your previous post where you intentionally taunted Ranjeet by proclaiming that "Kerala house will serve beef from tomorrow" when you know this quite well that Jaats like @ranjeet bhai are staunch Hindus and they are dead against any form of cow slaughtering,plus you have deliberately manipulated the news,the truth is that only buffalo meat will be served in your "Kerala House"!What you are doing here in the name of "secularism" is deliberately causing friction between the Hindu and the Christian Indian members of this forum!


I can understand and will accept the concerns wholeheartedly in the above post if that was written by posters like Nair,Sparky,kurup,Bangalore,rain man or Dharmashikan..Because i have never seen them posting craps,verbal vomitings with an intention to hurt or mock others beliefs..Most others,who use to post here including me are more or less fanatics or religious nuts,honestly saying..You guys have no rights to correct me because we both are in the same boat....Go through the posting histories of your friends especially like ranjeet or samudra manithan/manvan..I think i am way milder than them anything..
I didn't said that i will never vote for Hindus.I don't have any issue with voting non sanghi secular Hindus..
Reg beef..Who is saying cow meat??..Did i said??..check my earlier posts. Buffalo meat is also called as beef in our area(i don't know about west Bengal)..i guess you have mistaken it for cow..



Mike_Brando said:


> I don't have any problem with you being a christian nor i have any grudge towards Christianity.On the contrary,i consider Jesus Christ to be an avatar of Lord Vishnu and hence i would never ever abuse or mock Christianity.My problem in this thread is the way you're promoting communal hatred by declaring that Christians will never tolerate any Hindu candidates and things like that.Well if you really want to form a pan Indian Christian party,you are welcome to do that as it's your constitutional right and as long as your party doesn't get involved in any anti-national activity it's totally legitimate.
> The Hindu members here are attacking you for deliberately spreading hatred like in your previous post where you intentionally taunted Ranjeet by proclaiming that "Kerala house will serve beef from tomorrow" when you know this quite well that Jaats like @ranjeet bhai are staunch Hindus and they are dead against any form of cow slaughtering,plus you have deliberately manipulated the news,the truth is that only buffalo meat will be served in your "Kerala House"!What you are doing here in the name of "secularism" is deliberately causing friction between the Hindu and the Christian Indian members of this forum!


I can understand and will accept the concerns wholeheartedly in the above post if that was written by posters like Nair,Sparky,kurup,Bangalore,rain man or Dharmashikan..Because i have never seen them posting craps,verbal vomitings with an intention to hurt or mock others beliefs..Most others,who use to post here including me are more or less fanatics or religious nuts,honestly saying..You guys have no rights to correct me because we both are in the same boat....Go through the posting histories of your friends especially like ranjeet or samudra manithan/manvan..I think i am way milder than them anything..
I didn't said that i will never vote for Hindus.I don't have any issue with voting non sanghi secular Hindus..
Reg beef..Who is saying cow meat??..Did i said??..check my earlier posts. Buffalo meat is also called as beef in our area(i don't know about west Bengal)..i guess you have mistaken it for cow..



magudi said:


> Why whats wrong with Congress?


They have no scope in the future..Next decade is for political parties belonging/based on religion like BJP,MIM,Muslim league etc ..sad but true..



ranjeet said:


> The moment you will conceive that illegitimate thought congress will take back you secular certificate. And it won't be long before you will have your own '84.


hehe.. we have dozen of Christian based political parties/movements in Kerala..Time to bring them under the same umbrella..If we withdraw the support of Congress,they can't survive for long because nearly half of Congress supporters in Kerala are Christians.


----------



## Roybot

Boost for NDA initiatives: India jumps 12 spots in World Bank ease of doing business ranks in just 1 yr - Firstpost

This is for the people who think Modi is a damp squib.



> "*What is significant about India is that they are in the middle of what appears to be a very, very ambitious process of reforms affecting a broad range of areas captured by the Doing Business indicators,"* Lopez Claros, Director of the Global Indicators Group World Bank, said during a conference call.
> 
> *"My expectation, therefore, is that if this process continues, if it is sustained, and the authorities show the degree of determination which has been in evidence in the last year, then we could see substantial improvements in coming year," he said.*
> 
> Observing that the potential to see kind of a rapid economic growth in India is very high, Claros said it has very favourable demographics, and to the extent that some of the bottlenecks that the Doing Business data identified in India are removed, the potential benefits could be quite large.
> 
> "And India being India, that is a large economy. This could have also international repercussions in terms of the impact on the global economy," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Nilgiri

So that makes it both WB and global competitiveness report where strong ranking up has happened.

If we can maintain this momentum, things look very good for India in the 2020 - 2030 decade where massive growth will happen in absolute terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

*Girls punished for applying mehendi in Hyderguda*

HYDERABAD: A private school principal in Hyderguda allegedly punished six girl students for applying mehendi on their hands, the SCPCR said. 

The SCPCR took cognizance of the incident and issued notices to the collector and the district education officer to submit an action-taken report in this regard before November 16. *"On the occasion of Dasara, the students had applied mehendi on their hands. As the schools reopened on Monday, the principal threw the girls out,"* said Achyutha Rao. 

The incident came to light when, secretary of All India Students Federation sent a complaint to the SCPCR.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachii

jamahir said:


> *SFI sweeps Hyderabad varsity polls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Arrangement
> Students celebrating the victory of Students Federation of India in the student union elections on University of Hyderabad campus on Friday.– Photo: By Arrangement
> 
> *SFI's Zuhail K.P. wins as president with a margin of 339 votes over his nearest rival belonging to ABVP panel in University of Hyderabad student body polls.*
> The panel consisting of Students Federation of India (SFI), Dalit Students’ Union (DSU), Telangana Students’ Front (TSF) and Telangana Vidyarthi Vedika (TVV) swept the keenly-contested Student Union elections of the University of Hyderabad.
> 
> Zuhail K.P. won as president with a margin of 339 votes over his nearest rival belonging to Akhil Bharatiya Vidyarthi Parishad (ABVP) panel. He polled 1,603 votes as against 1,264 of ABVP candidate Gurajada.
> 
> Raju Kumar Sahu emerged winner as general secretary polling 1,460 votes as against 1,270 polled by Vandana Rathore of ABVP.
> 
> Winners of other posts include M. Venkatesh (vice-president – 1,580 votes) N. Siva Durga Rao (joint secretary – 1,470 votes), Chiluka Srilatha (cultural secretary – 1,568 votes) and P. Sandeep Kumar (sports secretary – 1,453 votes).
> 
> Aleena Sebastian and Sana Fatima were elected for Gender Sensitisation– Committee Against Sexual Harassment (GS-CASH).
> 
> *Considerable majority*
> 
> The panel won all the posts with considerable majority except the general secretary post where it faced some competition from the ABVP candidate. The ABVP came second in all the posts except the sports secretary where the candidate from the United Democratic Alliance (UDA) was placed second. The UDA was the winner last year.
> 
> -------
> 
> -------
> 
> a article from 10th october but yes, another victory for socialist thought.



University elections in hyderabad, never held any importance in the social or political spectrum of the state. so, this win by SFI values for nothing..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

mooppan said:


> We don't need to go anywhere..Kerala is our mother land..We will fight and die here only...


 
When it comes to fly away or fight and die, most of the people prefer to fly away. In kashmir, Pundeets prefered to flee.



IndoCarib said:


> To endorse Nitish or not ? The flip flop continues. Must have changed his mind again after seeing people thronging to Modi rally !
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal Urges People to Vote for Nitish Kumar


 
As if people of bihar are going to listen to him.


----------



## indiatester

jamahir said:


> *SFI sweeps Hyderabad varsity polls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Arrangement
> Students celebrating the victory of Students Federation of India in the student union elections on University of Hyderabad campus on Friday.– Photo: By Arrangement
> 
> *SFI's Zuhail K.P. wins as president with a margin of 339 votes over his nearest rival belonging to ABVP panel in University of Hyderabad student body polls.*
> The panel consisting of Students Federation of India (SFI), Dalit Students’ Union (DSU), Telangana Students’ Front (TSF) and Telangana Vidyarthi Vedika (TVV) swept the keenly-contested Student Union elections of the University of Hyderabad.
> 
> Zuhail K.P. won as president with a margin of 339 votes over his nearest rival belonging to Akhil Bharatiya Vidyarthi Parishad (ABVP) panel. He polled 1,603 votes as against 1,264 of ABVP candidate Gurajada.
> 
> Raju Kumar Sahu emerged winner as general secretary polling 1,460 votes as against 1,270 polled by Vandana Rathore of ABVP.
> 
> Winners of other posts include M. Venkatesh (vice-president – 1,580 votes) N. Siva Durga Rao (joint secretary – 1,470 votes), Chiluka Srilatha (cultural secretary – 1,568 votes) and P. Sandeep Kumar (sports secretary – 1,453 votes).
> 
> Aleena Sebastian and Sana Fatima were elected for Gender Sensitisation– Committee Against Sexual Harassment (GS-CASH).
> 
> *Considerable majority*
> 
> The panel won all the posts with considerable majority except the general secretary post where it faced some competition from the ABVP candidate. The ABVP came second in all the posts except the sports secretary where the candidate from the United Democratic Alliance (UDA) was placed second. The UDA was the winner last year.
> 
> -------
> source - SFI sweeps Hyderabad varsity polls - The Hindu
> -------
> 
> a article from 10th october but yes, another victory for socialist thought.



HCU student elections are important now???
I am a product of that university. It is not politically active nor does it produce ideological minds. Its good for science, math and computers only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Heard nitish stopped from reaching booth by people ? Chanted modi modi true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Heard nitish stopped from reaching booth by people ? Chanted modi modi true ?



no clue, but i did hear a bunch of monkeys created havoc on some polling booths


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659252172878561280


----------



## SRP

*Supreme Court tells Modi govt to scrap reservations from institutes of higher education*

he Supreme Court on Tuesday called for the end of the reservation system in all institutions of higher education, regretting that 'some privilege remains unchanged' 68 years after Independence. It urged the Modi government to take steps to remove reservations in 'national interest'.

According to Indian Express, a bench of Justices Dipak Misra and PC Pant noted that despite several reminders to the central and state governments to make merit the primary criteria for admissions into super-specialty courses, the reality is that reservation is given preference over merit.

"The fond hope has remained in the sphere of hope… The said privilege remains unchanged, as if (it is) to compete with eternity," the bench remarked. The court said it agreed with two of its own judgements from 1988. 

The two cases refer to reservations in super-speciality medical courses, wherein the Supreme Court had stated that 'there should really be no reservation'. The rationale given was that improving higher education was in the general interest of the country, and quality of medical services needed to be good.

“We hope and trust that the Government of India and the state governments shall seriously consider this aspect of the matter without delay and appropriate guidelines shall be evolved…” these judgments had stated.

The Supreme Court on Tuesday said it was 'inclined' to convey the same message it did 27 years ago, according to Indian Express. "Therefore, we echo the same feeling and reiterate the aspirations of others so that authorities can objectively assess and approach the situation so that the national interest can become paramount," the court said. 

The apex court also referred to a body of judgments, asking government authorities to refrain from relaxing the eligibility criteria basing it on various kinds of reservations, since it would defeat the very purpose of imparting the best possible training to selected meritorious candidates.

These observations were made by the Supreme Court while delivering judgement on a slew of petitions which had challenged an eligibility criteria for admissions into certain super-specialty medical courses in Andhra Pradesh, Telangana and Tamil Nadu. The bench said it could not interfere with the admission process in Andhra Pradesh and Telangana since a Presidential Order had been created and the constitutionality of the order not challenged.

Recently, RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat had caused a controversy by opining that the reservation system in the country needed to be reexamined, sparking protests from across the political spectrum. Even the BJP had disagreed with Bhagwat and stated that there were no plans to scrap reservations.

Supreme Court tells Modi govt to scrap reservations from institutes of higher education | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## saurav

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659252172878561280



So he agrees that they are Idiots ? Rahul,Lalu and Nitish ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659269332577292288
@Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659269332577292288
> @Star Wars



I would thank god, but i will settle for thanking the SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

IN-2030 said:


> It is confirmed(source-Ananth kumar fb page and BJP fb page) .....1st image is of Betia rally ...My prediction for result of this election is as follows-
> NDA- 145-170
> Mahagathbandhan- 50-80
> Other- 5-10



I want Lalu to win most seats in thugbhandan



Roybot said:


> Boost for NDA initiatives: India jumps 12 spots in World Bank ease of doing business ranks in just 1 yr - Firstpost
> 
> This is for the people who think Modi is a damp squib.



Don't post news from sanghi websites like world bank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> Boost for NDA initiatives: India jumps 12 spots in World Bank ease of doing business ranks in just 1 yr - Firstpost
> 
> This is for the people who think Modi is a damp squib.



Sanghi posting Sanghi stuff from Sandhi websites to pander to other Sanghi's.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651328260849008641

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658644004322582528

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659283379821527040

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659283379821527040



IF permission is not granted for Durga pooja, then no permission for Eid and Christmas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> IF permission is not granted for Durga pooja, then no permission for Eid and Christmas



You can freely slaughter cows in West Bengal, what are they even talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659293116994711552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659296494567096321


Roybot said:


> You can freely slaughter cows in West Bengal, what are they even talking about.



why do you Sanghi's always have to spoil the moment by speaking the truth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

If anyone sees an internal projection after this phase is complete like Apoorva Kumar did before (by constituency)...I can add that to my map and update here.


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659293116994711552
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659296494567096321
> 
> 
> why do you Sanghi's always have to spoil the moment by speaking the truth



My local shakha pays me 10 paise per post, and a new khakhi chadhi every month. You should join the program too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> My local shakha pays me 10 paise per post, and a new khakhi chadhi every month. You should join the program too.



where do i sign up, i will be an official Sanghi then...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659296616923271169

Looks like this phase is a disaster for lalu/Nitish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> where do i sign up, i will be an official Sanghi then...



Get in touch with resident shakha babu @SarthakGanguly


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Roybot said:


> You can freely slaughter cows in West Bengal, what are they even talking about.



I think they are asking for national level cow slaughter.


----------



## Roybot

Samudra Manthan said:


> I think they are asking for national level cow slaughter.



Nah I think i heard it on last nights program on news x, the local hindu villagers made this statement, that Muslims are demanding permission to slaughter cows. They probably don't have official permission to do it in the open, but they do it anyways. I happened to be in the region last Bakrid, and I saw cows being slaughtered right in the open. 

I doubt some Muslim villagers in whoop whoop nowhere are too bothered about what goes on in the rest of the country or the state for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Roybot said:


> Nah I think i heard it in last nights program on news x, the local hindu villagers made this statement, that Muslims are demanding permission to slaughter cows.
> 
> I doubt some Muslim villagers in whoop whoop nowhere can be bothered about what goes on in the rest of the country or the state for that matter.



But if as you say they are already slaughtering the cows in WB, then why would the local Hindus make such an absurd accusation?


----------



## Roybot

Samudra Manthan said:


> But if as you say they are already slaughtering the cows in WB, then why would the local Hindus make such an absurd accusation?



They do it illegally, now they also want a legal cover for their brazenness. I guess they are just giving an excuse to further oppress the Hindus who happen to be a minority in these regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Roybot said:


> My local shakha pays me 10 paise per post, and a new khakhi chadhi every month. You should join the program too.




Alas we lmow have our very own 10 paisa bots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nitish having a tough time even in Nalanda, his bastion


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649804549780180993
Juckerberg 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659273936019005441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659310327729811458

Clean sweep this phase...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

From now onwards, I am staunchly against NJAC. Freedom of Judiciary is necessary.



Supreme Court tells Modi govt to scrap reservations from institutes of higher education | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IrbiS




----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649804549780180993
> Juckerberg
> 
> ..



His English won't improve at least in this life.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659307077840453632
Now I can safely say, BJP is sweeping this third phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zer_0

IrbiS said:


>



Dr shahid massod is a joker analyst...he compared modi to rakhi savant and blamed india for aps massacre because muslim doesn't burned bodies .

he is a comedian at best and should be compared with likes of zaid hamid , raza abdi , hamid gul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

zer_0 said:


> Dr shahid massod is a joker analyst...he compared modi to rakhi savant and blamed india for aps massacre because muslim doesn't burned bodies .
> 
> he is a comedian at best and should be compared with likes of zaid hamid , raza abdi , hamid gul



Suit urself


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659311197078982656
ISn't he usually conservative ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Nitish having a tough time even in Nalanda, his bastion
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649804549780180993
> Juckerberg
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659273936019005441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659310327729811458
> 
> Clean sweep this phase...



It's a landslide for BJP+. Last ditch attempt by National media & asteen ka saamp within BJP are not making any difference on the ground for MGB. People have made their mind up. Lalu's MY samikaran has taken a massive hit...

Bihar polls: Yadav community rebels give sleepless nights to Grand Alliance - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

SwAggeR said:


> His English won't improve at least in this life.
> 
> .



Good English is not necessary, it's his thought process that's completely fucked up.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

बिहार चुनाव जबरन वोट डलवा रहे लालू के बेटे तेजस्वी को ग्रामीणों ने दौड़ाया


MGB sweeping BIhar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> बिहार चुनाव जबरन वोट डलवा रहे लालू के बेटे तेजस्वी को ग्रामीणों ने दौड़ाया
> 
> 
> MGB sweeping BIhar




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659322073349681152
bihar election 2015 leaders reaction after voting lalu targets pm ravishankar predicts nitish: विधानसभा चुनाव 2015: आज तक


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659240009384333312

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> बिहार चुनाव जबरन वोट डलवा रहे लालू के बेटे तेजस्वी को ग्रामीणों ने दौड़ाया
> 
> 
> MGB sweeping BIhar




Omens looking pretty grim for Mahalathbandn. I hope on 5'th evening exit polls will make it more clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Omens looking pretty grim for Mahalathbandn. I hope on 5'th evening exit polls will make it more clear.



Chanakya will have their exit polls on 5th

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659240009384333312




200++ ?? That's going overboard a big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Omens looking pretty grim for Mahalathbandn. I hope on 5'th evening exit polls will make it more clear.


I'm hoping to see some good old mourning on NDTV & their ilk come 8th of Nov. They have been on a desperate mission to promote MGB. However no one seems to be talking about Congress btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> 200++ ?? That's going overboard a big time.



150+ is almost certain though


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm hoping to see some good old mourning on NDTV & their ilk come 8th of Nov. They have been on a desperate mission to promote MGB. However no one seems to be talking about Congress btw.



Its funny how the Lutyens media is focusing on just Nitish and JD(U), and not mentioning the partner RJD and Lalu. I mean JDU is contesting on less than half of the seats in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659327770581798912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659328450621128704

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659297113788977152

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659297113788977152




PRaveen guy is still going about Lalu sweep


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> 150+ is almost certain though




I am keeping my fingers crossed. 150+ would be fantastic but if NDA even scrapes threw to 122, I would be a pleased man.



JanjaWeed said:


> I'm hoping to see some good old mourning on NDTV & their ilk come 8th of Nov. They have been on a desperate mission to promote MGB. However no one seems to be talking about Congress btw.




I love when they call likes of saba naqavi , Rana ayub, Ram from The Hindu and their editor Roy overseeing moderation and then they all together decry how things went wrong for Congress and how India is going to dogs.



Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659328450621128704




If true then I hope that lady is made an example of .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659327770581798912
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659328450621128704



 WTF? I doubt this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> WTF? I doubt this news.



Its true, it was first posted in local hindi media i posted above...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

बिहार चुनाव ALERT!!! जबरन वोट डलवा रहे लालू के बेटे तेजस्वी को ग्रामीणों ने दौड़ाया livehindustan.com/news/bihar-ele…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Our MSM is the BIGGEST traitor that exists in India.........

Just for there Anti-Modism, they were OK with LALU coming to power in Bihar, Any IOTA of idea what was Bihar like during his 15 yrs of Stone-Age Raj?

Hope, there bloody mouth will be SHUT by Biharis come 8th Nov

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> Our MSM is the BIGGEST traitor that exists in India.........
> 
> Just for there Anti-Modism, they were OK with LALU coming to power in Bihar, Any IOTA of idea what was Bihar like during his 15 yrs of Stone-Age Raj?
> 
> Hope, there bloody mouth will be SHUT by Biharis come 8th Nov



Nov 8th, am hoping for decisive BJP win. Then you will see the Sanghi trolls will be unleashed on Social Media

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

arp2041 said:


> Our MSM is the BIGGEST traitor that exists in India.........
> 
> Just for there Anti-Modism, they were OK with LALU coming to power in Bihar, Any IOTA of idea what was Bihar like during his 15 yrs of Stone-Age Raj?


They were OK even with Shiv Sena when it parted it's way from BJP during Maharastra polls.

Going by their track record you can expect them to side even with Dawood , if he somehow manages to contest an election against Modi.



> Hope, there bloody mouth will be SHUT by Biharis come 8th Nov




That would not just be shutting them up but akin to sewing their mouths.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659341572316655620

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SwAggeR said:


> They were OK even with Shiv Sena when it parted it's way from BJP during Maharastra polls.



That is truth. Shiv Sena was being quoted as Secular then.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Samudra Manthan said:


> That is truth. Shiv Sena was being quoted as Secular then.




It's not just MSM.It's bigger nexus, even foreign interests. Just anything to stop Modi. From trying to initiate self destruct from inside to bombs to assassinate him. They belive in not giving even a single quarter to BJP but somehow BJP under charismatic Modi always manages to outwit them.



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659341572316655620



Parody account !! 

But stating obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Its funny how the Lutyens media is focusing on just Nitish and JD(U), and not mentioning the partner RJD and Lalu. I mean JDU is contesting on less than half of the seats in Bihar.





arp2041 said:


> Our MSM is the BIGGEST traitor that exists in India.........
> 
> Just for there Anti-Modism, they were OK with LALU coming to power in Bihar, Any IOTA of idea what was Bihar like during his 15 yrs of Stone-Age Raj?
> 
> Hope, there bloody mouth will be SHUT by Biharis come 8th Nov


Presstitutes will change their tone the moment Bihar falls to BJP. Till 8th Nov Bihar is going to be crucial & do or die for Modi & BJP. After 8th Nov it's going to be UP..do or die for Modi, acid test, litmus test, test of Modi wave & all that malaki. Modi test is going to be never ending...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

Kerala: Protest against gender segregation in Farook college ends in clash | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

My latest estimate so far... 172 seats in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> My latest estimate so far... 172 seats in Bihar.



for whom....NDA ? ....man if this is true, i will so watch ndtv on nov 8th

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> Presstitutes will change their tone the moment Bihar falls to BJP. Till 8th Nov Bihar is going to be crucial & do or die for Modi & BJP. After 8th Nov it's going to be UP..do or die for Modi, acid test, litmus test, test of Modi wave & all that malaki. Modi test is going to be never ending...


They can't change. Unless they are dragged out of their five star offices.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

SarthakGanguly said:


> My latest estimate so far... 172 seats in Bihar.



LATEST ESTIMATE? LOL, have you opened POLLING agency?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> for whom....NDA ? ....man if this is true, i will so watch ndtv on nov 8th


Yes. The reports I have suggest so. But the network in Bihar is new. It may vary a bit.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes. The reports I have suggest so. But the network in Bihar is new. It may vary a bit.



looks like the Lalu's younger son is done for, Older son is also most probably gone... Even Nalanda is going BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes. The reports I have suggest so. But the network in Bihar is new. It may vary a bit.




Bit ? How much 50 70 seats or 5 7 ?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arp2041 said:


> LATEST ESTIMATE? LOL, have you opened POLLING agency?


No, but contacts. I stated about a few previous victories as well. Hehe.



Jason bourne said:


> Bit ? How much 50 70 seats or 5 7 ?


Around 10. Lot of migrant Biharis came back to state to vote, unlike in previous elections. They brought first hand stories of hope from Gujarat and Maharashtra etc. hard for media to dent that.



mooppan said:


> What all these fuzz ??.I didn't said anything that hurts Hindus or BJP..Just said we vote only for Christian/Muslim/Secular Hindu candidates and do our best to block BJP coming to power..its our fundamental rights..I don't find anything communal in it...anyway,after reading the response and reply posted by sanghis here in this forum..i think we are right..


I think we have a right to not let you do that. At least we can try. I don't find anything communal in it either.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

SarthakGanguly said:


> No, but contacts. I stated about a few previous victories as well. Hehe.
> 
> 
> Around 10. Lot of migrant Biharis came back to state to vote, unlike in previous elections. They brought first hand stories of hope from Gujarat and Maharashtra etc. hard for media to dent that.
> 
> 
> I think we have a right to not let you do that. At least we can try. I don't find anything communal in it either.





Any thing abv 130 and I will start dancing on road on 8th nagin dance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

SarthakGanguly said:


> No, but contacts. I stated about a few previous victories as well. Hehe.
> 
> 
> Around 10. Lot of migrant Biharis came back to state to vote, unlike in previous elections. They brought first hand stories of hope from Gujarat and Maharashtra etc. hard for media to dent that.
> 
> 
> I think we have a right to not let you do that. At least we can try. I don't find anything communal in it either.



Yup, the timing of the election has helped. Its the annual holiday season for most migrant workers. Deepawali/Chath Puja just round the corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Why I feel that suddenly everyone is gung ho about NDA win has smthng changed drastically ?


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Why I feel that suddenly everyone is gung ho about NDA win has smthng changed drastically ?



This phase seems to be a total wipeout for MGB, even Lalu's own sons seem to be loosing.


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> This phase seems to be a total wipeout for MGB, even Lalu's own sons seem to be loosing.




Need more n more carpet bombing of Modi's rallies.



Star Wars said:


> This phase seems to be a total wipeout for MGB, even Lalu's own sons seem to be loosing.




Need more n more carpet bombing of Modi's rallies.


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> This phase seems to be a total wipeout for MGB, even Lalu's own sons seem to be loosing.




Nitish vala news bhi sahi hi tha .. people protests for some girls murder ...


----------



## jamahir

itachii said:


> University elections in hyderabad, never held any importance in the social or political spectrum of the state. so, this win by SFI values for nothing..





indiatester said:


> HCU student elections are important now???
> I am a product of that university. It is not politically active nor does it produce ideological minds. Its good for science, math and computers only.



the point of my posting was this...

1. there is old-style progressive discourse in the country despite the new-style religio-nationalism of the sangh parivar.

2. despite pdf sanghis trying to convince the international audience that india is all about modi worship and people on the whole happy under modi sarkar, it is not the truth.




Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659269332577292288
> @Star Wars



bad decision by supreme court... fire-crackers must be banned in india for the good of india and the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Nitish vala news bhi sahi hi tha .. people protests for some girls murder ...



It should be game over by phase 4...


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Kerala: Protest against gender segregation in Farook college ends in clash | The Indian Express



i support sfi in this incident... how about you??


----------



## Star Wars

twitteratis say BJP internal survey puts phase 3 at 41 and total at 99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Bit low voting % in this phase by my liking 53%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> i support sfi in this incident... how about you??



I want the clash to turn more violent so that both groups end up killing each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Bit low voting % in this phase by my liking 53%



Was higher than last time


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm hoping to see some good old mourning on NDTV & their ilk come 8th of Nov. They have been on a desperate mission to promote MGB. However no one seems to be talking about Congress btw.



Funny how tget are showing only nitish & not lalu



Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659327770581798912
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659328450621128704



Jail that bitch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

नालन्दा के विधायक को थप्पड़ मारने के बाद बन्दर बीजेपी का झंडा लेके छत पे चढ़ गया .... 








Now i am certain of 2/3rd majority

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> I want the clash to turn more violent so that both groups end up killing each other.



why am i not surprised??

--------

news from madras now... from ( Students protest against college’s dress code outside Anna University )...


> Another student requesting anonymity said he was asked to pay Rs 25,000 for speaking to a girl. Often floor supervisors harassed girls, the protesters alleged.




acche din.


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> नालन्दा के विधायक को थप्पड़ मारने के बाद बन्दर बीजेपी का झंडा लेके छत पे चढ़ गया ....
> 
> View attachment 267849
> 
> 
> 
> Now i am certain of 2/3rd majority



Ya that BANDER was Hanuman Avatar & predicted BJP win..............

These SANGHI BHAKTS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saurav

One of PM's rally....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

African leaders Sanghified

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> African leaders Sanghified
> 
> View attachment 267851



Mugabe is the only secular one.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SwAggeR

Subramanian Swamy recommends Teen Murti House be made PM residence as retribution | Zee News


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659385474146930694

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659385474146930694

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659385667953123330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659384228161953793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659383777014226946
Last tweet has a valid point.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> Our MSM is the BIGGEST traitor that exists in India.........
> 
> Just for there Anti-Modism, they were OK with LALU coming to power in Bihar, Any IOTA of idea what was Bihar like during his 15 yrs of Stone-Age Raj?
> 
> Hope, there bloody mouth will be SHUT by Biharis come 8th Nov



Bihari word has become a 'gali' due to him,hell even Biharis say ki Bihari na bola karo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659383726246260736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

*FTII students call off strike, to attend classes; Gajendra Chauhan welcomes decision. *

FTII students call off strike, to attend classes; Gajendra Chauhan welcomes decision | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Is Word Economic Forum extension of RSS ?

These 2 Indians Are Among the Worlds 10 Most Admired Leaders: Survey - NDTV

Modi at 10

Obama at 6 

Gandhi at 4

Elon Musk at 3.

Nelson Mandela at 1.

This survey has been done by WEF .

Seems for every Modi hater there are 1000 Modi followers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

lmfao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> My latest estimate so far... 172 seats in Bihar.


What? Only other day you were playing it safe & pretty conservative in your estimation. What changed suddenly?


----------



## SwAggeR

O Teri !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659394145211944961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> O Teri !!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659394145211944961



He is Rahul Gandhi of BJP...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> O Teri !!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659394145211944961



BJP should dump Shotgun's ***. That guy is a dead weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

THis is beoming a joke

10 Filmmakers to Return National Awards Over 'Threat to Freedom of Expression'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> O Teri !!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659394145211944961


He is gone complete mad. He has destroyed his political career for good. No way back for him now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Arun Shourie is already ousted, next is Sinha's turn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> THis is beoming a joke
> 
> 10 Filmmakers to Return National Awards Over 'Threat to Freedom of Expression'



never heard of these people








found this video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> BJP should dump Shotgun's ***. That guy is a dead weight.




Ignoring is the best way to handle attention seekers but I hope he be dumped if BJP gains majority on 8'th. Otherwise if results are unfavorable then he himself will hop on to Mahalathband.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Next guess is Actors returning their awards beginning with the Khans

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> He is Rahul Gandhi of BJP...




No he isn't that retarded. He is doing all this drama with malicious intent.



JanjaWeed said:


> He is gone complete mad. He has destroyed his political career for good. No way back for him now.




I guess he has been promised some plum ministerial post by Mahagathbandhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

IndoCarib said:


> THis is beoming a joke
> 
> 10 Filmmakers to Return National Awards Over 'Threat to Freedom of Expression'



Apparently these are the people who ran the petition against Modi before the elections.? Remember? Why are you even surprised?

If anything it just shows the value of these awards, which Congress had been handing out to its stooges all these years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> never heard of these people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this video


 
Why do you think they are returning the awards? They want people to know their names and be known as a intellectual seculars


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Next guess is Actors returning their awards beginning with the Khans



Sooner the better.

India is undergoing silent revolution .


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> What? Only other day you were playing it safe & pretty conservative in your estimation. What changed suddenly?


I did not have any papers then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Roybot said:


> Apparently these are the people who ran the petition against Modi before the elections.? Remember? Why are you even surprised?
> 
> If anything it just shows the value of these awards, which Congress had been handing out to its stooges all these years.


 
Yes. I remember Anand Patwardhan's name. He along with one Anjum Rajabali is also responsible for FTII student unrest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The fifth one is going to be tough. If that fails, it may come down to a bit above 150 to 155.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

IndoCarib said:


> THis is beoming a joke
> 
> 10 Filmmakers to Return National Awards Over 'Threat to Freedom of Expression'



The same bunch of jokers who did stuff like this before elections:

Here is this Patwardhan guy:


> With elections looming round the corner, Patwardhan shared his fears that BJP leader Narendra Modi might just become our next prime minister. “It is depressing.* The fact that he is getting support from corporate India confirms that his dictatorial style of governance is seen as conducive to big business. Hitler and Mussolini also got full support from the business moguls of their time. But the Gujarat model is not sustainable. Land is being stolen from the poor and given virtually free to industrialists. Water from the Narmada dam instead of going to quench drought prone regions is pumped into the Sabarmati to grace the promenades of Ahmedabad.* The Tata Nano loses money on every car but is subsidized by the state. With such sweetheart deals is it a wonder that the elite class is elated? ”


Business bad, industry bad, poverty good 

 The rest are probably the same type of people too.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Nov 8th, am hoping for decisive BJP win. Then you will see the Sanghi trolls will be unleashed on Social Media





JanjaWeed said:


> Presstitutes will change their tone the moment Bihar falls to BJP. Till 8th Nov Bihar is going to be crucial & do or die for Modi & BJP. After 8th Nov it's going to be UP..do or die for Modi, acid test, litmus test, test of Modi wave & all that malaki. Modi test is going to be never ending...



Can't agree more even if the BJP looses a small panchayat election in a remote part of the country it will be declared as big blow to modi



SwAggeR said:


> O Teri !!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659394145211944961



BJP should dump him after the elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hahaha... @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly is that dimmi thread got deleted?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm hoping to see some good old mourning on NDTV & their ilk come 8th of Nov. They have been on a desperate mission to promote MGB. However no one seems to be talking about Congress btw.


To my utter shock today, I saw a positive discussion on India improving its rank in "Ease of doing business" from 142 to 130 on NDTV 24x7. Ofcourse not from the usual presstitutes but someone I hadn't seen earlier in their team. Still even that surprised me.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Shatrugan Sinha sensing defeat and whining nonstop, playing emotional card.


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> THis is beoming a joke
> 
> 10 Filmmakers to Return National Awards Over 'Threat to Freedom of Expression'



I think we are undergoing our own version of Cultural revolution


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659383777014226946
> Last tweet has a valid point.



That was the secular expectations of all Sickular folks on PDF too. They graduate from the school of Opportunism and Backstabbing and thinking that is how all people operate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

indiatester said:


> To my utter shock today, I saw a positive discussion on India improving its rank in "Ease of doing business" from 142 to 130 on NDTV 24x7. Ofcourse not from the usual presstitutes but someone I hadn't seen earlier in their team. Still even that surprised me.
> 
> .


Ya...that was Shweta Rajpal Kohli. You wouldn't hear such news from Bharka Datt or Nidhi Razdan. They'll cringe in spite if they read such news glorifying Modi sarkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Hahaha... @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly is that dimmi thread got deleted?


it's under moderation ... I hope I don't get banned for a provocative title

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> I think we are undergoing our own version of Cultural revolution



Yes, we need another 10-15 years at least to undergo this change and cleanse the system. Not to be dramatic but this does seem to be a time where future course of the country could be changed entirely..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> it's under moderation ... I hope I don't get banned for a provocative title


If anything...I might get booted out for the first time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> it's under moderation ... I hope I don't get banned for a provocative title



you don't need to get banned, you just need to be....re-educated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> PRaveen guy is still going about Lalu sweep


When was his last tweet on this?

Even in the worst case for BJP, he gave it more seats than he gave the MGB. -_- . Chinmaykrvd who you quoted up there is also very close to Praveen Patil & gets along well with him,Chinmay is one of his biggest defenders; infact Chinmay was even more pessimistic than 5forty3 in the past.

Have gone through his timeline, here are his last 3 tweets

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659255810766209024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659018244586500096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658483707737604096
His only tweets on the MGB were warnings more than 1 week back.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Tridibans @Roybot Lalu's younger son is losing, the elder son has a good chance of losing but could pull off a surprise at the last minute with a low margin


SarthakGanguly said:


> The fifth one is going to be tough. If that fails, it may come down to a bit above 150 to 155.


Fifth one could be a MGB sweep. 4th one will be a BJP one

NDA will get 140-145+ .



Echo_419 said:


> I think we are undergoing our own version of Cultural revolution


Seriously doubt that, you saw my post on how they are dealing with the media. They can't even keep them in line, how will they have the guts something so harsh against some intellectuals, writers & poets??

@Echo_419 If cong. wins warangal with BJP coming 3rd, then that too will be shown nationwide as a pro-Congress wave. 
[Of course the anti-TRS sentiment+covert TDP support will be ignored]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

@Darmashkian think the praveen guy has written an article in reuters where he says Lalu is winning and Modi wave is beginning to die down...


5th wont be MBG sweep , its a 3 way contest , SP has some very good candidates there


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659226483785728002

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> Hahaha... @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly is that dimmi thread got deleted?


Jawohl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zer_0

a lot of people might get banned because of the dhimmi thread 

hilarious title BTW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Seriously doubt that, you saw my post on how they are dealing with the media. They can't even keep them in line, how will they have the guts something so harsh against some intellectuals, writers & poets??



This is a cultural revolution, Media has very little part to play in public perception ever since the last 5 years. Its a slow process, but mark my words this is the beginning of a cultural revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> you don't need to get banned, you just need to be....re-educated


You want me to go through safforanized education system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Samudra Manthan said:


> That was the secular expectations of all Sickular folks on PDF too. They graduate from the school of Opportunism and Backstabbing and thinking that is how all people operate.



You can't blame them entirely for expecting that . Previous NDA governments under Vajpeyee were only like that.Back then NDTV was allotted offices inside PMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Jawohl.


----------



## Roybot

Darmashkian said:


> When was his last tweet on this?
> 
> Even in the worst case for BJP, he gave it more seats than he gave the MGB. -_- . Chinmaykrvd who you quoted up there is also very close to Praveen Patil & gets along well with him,Chinmay is one of his biggest defenders; infact Chinmay was even more pessimistic than 5forty3 in the past.
> 
> Have gone through his timeline, here are his last 3 tweets
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659255810766209024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659018244586500096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658483707737604096
> His only tweets on the MGB were warnings more than 1 week back.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Tridibans @Roybot Lalu's younger son is losing, the elder son has a good chance of losing but could pull off a surprise at the last minute with a low margin
> 
> Fifth one could be a MGB sweep. 4th one will be a BJP one
> 
> NDA will get 140-145+ .
> 
> 
> Seriously doubt that, you saw my post on how they are dealing with the media. They can't even keep them in line, how will they have the guts something so harsh against some intellectuals, writers & poets??
> 
> @Echo_419 If cong. wins warangal with BJP coming 3rd, then that too will be shown nationwide as a pro-Congress wave.
> [Of course the anti-TRS sentiment+covert TDP support will be ignored]



Honestly it doesn't really matter whether Lalu's sons win the election or not, they ll become politically irrelevant if their party loses, of which there is a good chance. The days of dynastic politics have come to an end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> You can't blame them entirely for expecting that . Previous NDA governments under Vajpeyee were only like that.Back then NDTV was allotted offices inside PMO.



Did you read the article about how PMO has sidelined corporate media entirely ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> @Darmashkian think the praveen guy has written an article in reuters where he says Lalu is winning and Modi wave is beginning to die down...


That's Praveen RAI of CSDS! Not praveen patil!

Can;t believe this, I thought CSDS was indicating a victory for the BJP? & CSDS is pretty good when it comes to the North

Bihar election: The beginning of the decline of ‘Modi wave’?
_
It is important to understand the mood of the electorate and why the verdict seems to be tilting towards the Nitish-Lalu alliance. The NDA seems to be on a sticky wicket due to the following reasons:

1) The BJP’s negative campaign seems to be boomeranged, creating a sympathy wave for the Nitish-Lalu alliance.

2) The BJP’s failure in implementing promises it made at the centre, like getting back black money from foreign countries, controlling price rise and addressing the agrarian crisis.

3) The election has been turned into an ‘outsiders’ versus ‘locals’ contest, which is working against the NDA alliance.

4) Finally, rising intolerance and the recent spate of communal incidents across the country involving saffron groups and the stone-age diktats issued by BJP ministers have not gone down well with the people of the country. These incidents will certainly have a backlash in the Bihar election._
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1)What??! Sympathy wave for Lalu & Nitish... especially for lalu? EVERYONE is abusing each other whether it be the modis, kumar or lalu. Both sides are having a negative campaign, especially from the MGB.

2)Yep, this is partially true. Price rise & Black money is hurting them quite a bit.

3) Disagree, has little impact.

4)Totally ridiculous point, it only hurt some Muslims & anyway 80% of them will go for the MGB(Except in the Zee news surveys)

Overall, some highly ridiculous points + 1 good point. *Expected much better from the CSDS.*

& if the above points are true.. then I expected much,much better from Biharis.



Roybot said:


> Honestly it doesn't really matter whether Lalu's sons win the election or not, they ll become politically irrelevant if their party loses, of which there is a good chance. The days of dynastic politics have come to an end.


Yep anyway RJD is coming 3rd, that will end that goonda party once & for all. 15 years wihtout power will signify it's end.



Star Wars said:


> This is a cultural revolution, Media has very little part to play in public perception ever since the last 5 years. Its a slow process, but mark my words this is the beginning of a cultural revolution.


Actions speak more, let jaitley change or go. Then I will agree with this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> If anything...I might get booted out for the first time!









Seriously? You have never been banned? Always flying under the radar  I have been banned 10 times atleast, and am not even that big of a troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> That's Praveen RAI of CSDS! Not praveen patil!
> 
> Can;t believe this, I thought CSDS was indicating a victory for the BJP? & CSDS is pretty good when it comes to the North
> 
> Bihar election: The beginning of the decline of ‘Modi wave’?
> _
> It is important to understand the mood of the electorate and why the verdict seems to be tilting towards the Nitish-Lalu alliance. The NDA seems to be on a sticky wicket due to the following reasons:
> 
> 1) The BJP’s negative campaign seems to be boomeranged, creating a sympathy wave for the Nitish-Lalu alliance.
> 
> 2) The BJP’s failure in implementing promises it made at the centre, like getting back black money from foreign countries, controlling price rise and addressing the agrarian crisis.
> 
> 3) The election has been turned into an ‘outsiders’ versus ‘locals’ contest, which is working against the NDA alliance.
> 
> 4) Finally, rising intolerance and the recent spate of communal incidents across the country involving saffron groups and the stone-age diktats issued by BJP ministers have not gone down well with the people of the country. These incidents will certainly have a backlash in the Bihar election._
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1)What??! Sympathy wave for Lalu & Nitish... especially for lalu? EVERYONE is abusing each other whether it be the modis, kumar or lalu. Both sides are having a negative campaign.
> 
> 2)Yep, this is partially true. Price rise & Black money is hurting them quite a bit.
> 
> 3) Disagree, has little impact.
> 
> 4)Totally ridiculous point, it only hurt some Muslims & anyway 80% of them will go for the MGB(Except in the Zee news surveys)
> 
> Overall, some highly ridiculous points + 1 good point. Expected much better from the CSDS.
> 
> & if the above points are true.. then I expected much,much better from Biharis.
> 
> 
> Yep anyway RJD is coming 3rd, that will end that goonda party once & for all.




Cvoter has been bought out by that Kishore guy, he has been using the MSM along with certain bought out RW twitters to cause confusion. The "no to PDP-BJP" guy is among them,,


----------



## ranjeet

zer_0 said:


> a lot of people might get banned because of the dhimmi thread
> 
> hilarious title BTW



Had few drinks last night


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Actions speak more, let jaitley change or go. Then I will agree with this



Jaitley ? he has no part in this, he is looking over finance and in my opinion he is doing a fine job not to mention his recent spate of attacks on media. Most of the job(revolution) is not being done by Center but state govt. and the RSS. its a behind the scene process, not yet out entirely in public.


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Cvoter has been bought out by that Kishore guy, he has been using the MSM along with certain bought out RW twitters to cause confusion. The "no to PDP-BJP" guy is among them,,


C-Voter of Yashwant Deshmukh & CSDS are different!!

no-to PDP-BJP -_-.. hmm, that guys goes hyper once in a while & is either too pessimistic or too optimistic. If you see how he has defended the BJP in fights with the TRS,TDP & YSRCP guys. you will know how loyal he is.

@itachii - Idhi nuvvu anna? Nijamaite, idhi me vapu ninchi maa kosam oka manchi birthday gift vuntudi. Naa janma roju repu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

indiatester said:


> To my utter shock today, I saw a positive discussion on India improving its rank in "Ease of doing business" from 142 to 130 on NDTV 24x7. Ofcourse not from the usual presstitutes but someone I hadn't seen earlier in their team. Still even that surprised me.
> 
> .




Well this may be the impact of yesterday's interview of our Information and Broadcasting minister Arun jaietly. He made few points last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Seriously? You have never been banned? Always flying under the radar  I have been banned 10 times atleast, and am not even that big of a troll.


Always been a good boy. Never troll or get into slugfest unless provoked!


----------



## Roybot

@Darmashkian is there absolutely no chance of reconciliation between TRS and TDP?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> If anything...I might get booted out for the first time!


First time? 
You a Virgin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

ranjeet said:


> Had few drinks last night


Did they just delete that thread? I just checked after lunch and it's gone?


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> C-Voter of Yashwant Deshmukh & CSDS are different!!
> no-to PDP-BJP -_-.. hmm, that guys goes hyper once in a while & is either too pessimistic or too optimistic. If you see how he has defended the BJP in fights with the TRS,TDP & YSRCP guys. you will know how loyal he is.



Am talking about all 3 of them, they have been making so many U-turns until now even Hardik Patel would be embaressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Roybot said:


> @Darmashkian is there absolutely no chance of reconciliation between TRS and TDP?


HAHAHAHA  Long,long post bro . You really want me to answer?

YES & NO   A detailed answer will take a long time, I will have to explain the style of both KCR & CBN, their history, their though process etc

By the way, why do YOU want to know?


Star Wars said:


> Am talking about all 3 of them, they have been making so many U-turns until now even Hardik Patel would be embaressed.


Every pollster has been making U-turns, thankfully after this phase, perhaps they now will stop.
& No one can defeat yug-purush at U-turns.

When Biharis themselves are scared to tell the truth to these guys who they don't know, then their results will be false anyway.


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Every pollster has been making U-turns, thankfully now they will stop.



Not everyone, Sachin and iconoclast has been sticking to their pre poll figures until now. That Article of Praveen was classic Lutyans reasoning.


----------



## ranjeet

Sky lord said:


> Did they just delete that thread? I just checked after lunch and it's gone?


Nah i still got it open in another tab. It awaits moderation.


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Not everyone, Sachin and iconoclast has been sticking to their pre poll figures until now. That Article of Praveen was classic Lutyans reasoning.


Iconclast made some U-turns, I think. Yep, Sachin was probably the only one I know who stuck to what he was saying. I follow him for news on Karnataka(which I never get ) 

Even Ratnakar & Suyash were a little unconfident & got a U-turns in some seats( but not the final result).

ANyway we will see after the election who was right & who wasn't, & which article of praveen are you talking about? Praveen Rai, Yep that article was trash.

Anyway watch out for their(CSDS) figures, I expect a U-turn from the stance of this article.


----------



## Star Wars

Bookies back NDA in Bihar: Satta market predicts young voters will avoid Grand Alliance over its links to Lalu | Daily Mail Online

Latest figures from the satta market said that the NDA will get between 150-152 seats of the total 243. It predicted that the BJP, on its own, will not be able to reach the target of 122 seats as it has been given just 110-112 seats. The satta market has given Nitish Kumar-led JD(U) 44-46 seats, while the RJD will be able to bag between 27-29 seats. The Congress will get between 8-10 seats.


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Did you read the article about how PMO has sidelined corporate media entirely ?




Yes I did.


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Iconclast made some, I think. Yep, Sachin was probably the only one I know who stuck to what he was saying.
> Even Ratnakar & Suyash were a little unconfident & got a U-turns in some seats( but not the final result).
> ANyway we will see after the election, & which article of praveen are you talking about? Praveen Rai, Yep that article was trash.
> Anyway watch out for their figures, I expect a U-turn from the stance of this article.



Iconoclast guy has been consistent, have been following him from day 1 and not to mention he was quiet conservative today as compared to other U-turn *allaged* BJP supporters


----------



## Roybot

Darmashkian said:


> HAHAHAHA  Long,long post bro . You really want me to answer?
> 
> YES & NO   A detailed answer will take a long time, I will have to explain the style of both KCR & CBN, their history, their though process etc
> 
> By the way, why do YOU want to know?



I am actually just curious mate.

In this fight between TRS and TDP, scum like AIMIM and Congress are getting the benefit. TRS seems like the lesser evil, and at the end of the day Telangana and Andhra are both Indian states! They d prosper more if the leading parties of both the states were to work together, rather than try to undermine each other.

When you get time I would like to hear your thoughts about it.



ranjeet said:


> Had few drinks last night



As opposed to other nights when you dont drink ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Nah i still got it open in another tab. It awaits moderation.




Which thread ?? As I don't survive for even 10 days without getting banned ,I had thought not to lurk outside this thread till 8'th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Which thread ?? As I don't survive for even 10 days without getting banned ,I had thought not to lurk outside this thread till 8'th.


this one ... 
Error


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Bookies back NDA in Bihar: Satta market predicts young voters will avoid Grand Alliance over its links to Lalu | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Latest figures from the satta market said that the NDA will get between 150-152 seats of the total 243. It predicted that the BJP, on its own, will not be able to reach the target of 122 seats as it has been given just 110-112 seats. The satta market has given Nitish Kumar-led JD(U) 44-46 seats, while the RJD will be able to bag between 27-29 seats. The Congress will get between 8-10 seats.




Even Brits are quoting Punter's figures.


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> As opposed to other nights when you dont drink ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> this one ...
> Error




I can't see it as it reads requested thread can't be found.


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> I can't see it as it reads requested thread can't be found.


I can see it maybe because I started it.


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> I can see it maybe because I started it.



Or may be because you are Elite member.


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Iconoclast guy has been consistent, have been following him from day 1 and not to mention he was quiet conservative today as compared to other U-turn *allaged* BJP supporters


Iconoclast gets along pretty well with chinmay, but not with sanjeev dixit. Both of them have attacked each other.

& I think he attacked Ratnakar(Telugu) too, he is an ocean of wisdom. Despite being from AP he knows about politics across the nation. Could be a psephologist if he wasn't a coder. & Ratnakar gets along well with chinmay & India_progress likes both of them.

So who is/are the true/real supporter??  #mindgames #twitterwars

My question:- Which one is the alleged supporter??  God knows.

Take it from me Chinmay is a BJP supporter, his arguments with telugu posters have convinced me. He is so loyal, he even bashes CBN along with the other Telugu BJP guys when required(Amaravati is CBN's capital not mine, CBN stole credit from the BJP, CBN is responsible for this & that..  )

Yep, he gets angry,emotional & frustrated over lost opportunities(which is why he hates Venkaiah Naidu) which is why he makes U-turns once in a while. He even takes part in some activities with Hindutvavadi organisations other than those in the Sangh Parivaar, I have been following him for more than 18 months. Him being bought out seems far lower than 5forty3 being.

& yes TDP & Telugu BJP guys don't get along well on twitter.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Roybot said:


> I am actually just curious mate.
> 
> In this fight between TRS and TDP, scum like AIMIM and Congress are getting the benefit. TRS seems like the lesser evil, and at the end of the day Telangana and Andhra are both Indian states! They d prosper more if the leading parties of both the states were to work together, rather than try to undermine each other.
> 
> When you get time I would like to hear your thoughts about it.


just because AIMIM & COng. are bad doesn't mean TRS is good, it is also a bad & opportunistic party run by a man who started a movement to become the CM.

& AIMIM is only limited to Hyd. in the telugu states, all expansion forays outside it have failed in AP & TG even in 2014.

& CBN & KCR hate each other; KCR supports the YSRCP to come to power in AP, CBN wants to rule TG & AP side by side to have more LS seats. Both of them want to be part of the NDA govt. at the centre. So the political rivalry now is natural.

Kay, I will write a long article on the entire issue & tag you sometime in the future, @magudi @itachii Give your other questions too know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 267866



:Lol: Between I love right wing Republicans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*There should be freedom to eat Beef also: VT Balram*
There should be freedom to eat Beef also: VT Balram - Kerala - News

Congress MLA and rahul's hand picked guy wants to end Cow slaughter ban in all states and freedom to eat cow meat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

@Darmashkian So far i don't know... but, what i know is chinmay along with few other RW twitteratis has been hell bent on confusing Right wingers. I really don't trust people who make U-Turns within an hour.. Icono has called out on Chinmay in the past and questioned him weather he really supported BJP.

CBI court drops charges against Gujarat top cop Geeta Johri - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> When was his last tweet on this?
> 
> Even in the worst case for BJP, he gave it more seats than he gave the MGB. -_- . Chinmaykrvd who you quoted up there is also very close to Praveen Patil & gets along well with him,Chinmay is one of his biggest defenders; infact Chinmay was even more pessimistic than 5forty3 in the past.
> 
> Have gone through his timeline, here are his last 3 tweets
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659255810766209024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659018244586500096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658483707737604096
> His only tweets on the MGB were warnings more than 1 week back.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Tridibans @Roybot Lalu's younger son is losing, the elder son has a good chance of losing but could pull off a surprise at the last minute with a low margin
> 
> Fifth one could be a MGB sweep. 4th one will be a BJP one
> 
> NDA will get 140-145+ .
> 
> 
> Seriously doubt that, you saw my post on how they are dealing with the media. They can't even keep them in line, how will they have the guts something so harsh against some intellectuals, writers & poets??
> 
> @Echo_419 If cong. wins warangal with BJP coming 3rd, then that too will be shown nationwide as a pro-Congress wave.
> [Of course the anti-TRS sentiment+covert TDP support will be ignored]



You are probably right,they lack the necessary balls to pupp something like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> *There should be freedom to eat Beef also: VT Balram*
> There should be freedom to eat Beef also: VT Balram - Kerala - News
> 
> Congress MLA and rahul's hand picked guy wants to end Cow slaughter ban in all states and freedom to eat cow meat


Oh yes...lift the ban in the name of Pappu! One more step closer to Congress mukht Bharat. I'm sure this cow thing is also part of that conspiracy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> @Darmashkian So far i don't know... but, what i know is chinmay along with few other RW twitteratis has been hell bent on confusing Right wingers. I really don't trust people who make U-Turns within an hour.. Icono has called out on Chinmay in the past and questioned him weather he really supported BJP.


Icon questions anyone who disagrees with him on issues he is very particular on. He did the same to Sanjeev dixit(a sensible IAS officer on twitter) & ratnakar sadasyula(who ignored him)

Tag him & praise Vasundhara Raje left & right. Beware of the abuses & attacks he will throw upon you  He hates her as much as he hates Lalu. Calls her reforms fake & publicity. 

Chinmay is confused himself when he gets angry & emotional, thus he ends up confusing others  & his U-turns happen in days/weeks usually not in hours. I observed that in the 2014 elections.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
one sensible meme from AIB

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 267866



Blog hai yaar not worth the attention


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Icon questions anyone who disagrees with him on issues he is very particular on. He did the same to Sanjeev dixit(a sensible IAS officer on twitter) & ratnakar sadasyula(who ignored him)
> 
> Tag him & praise Vasundhara Raje left & right. Beware of the abuses & attacks he will throw upon you  He hates her as much as he hates Lalu. Calls her reforms fake & publicity.
> 
> Chinmay is confused himself when he gets angry & emotional, thus he ends up confusing others  & his U-turns happen in days/weeks usually not in hours. I observed that in the 2014 elections.



Maybe, but the problem comes when a whole list of people start this trend including famous RW. Not to mention first two phases twitter was filled with people hell bent on confusing. And praveen patil made posts which were rather unusual for him to do...



Echo_419 said:


> Blog hai yaar not worth the attention



anything to defame TOI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

Darmashkian said:


> Iconoclast gets along pretty well with chinmay, but not with sanjeev dixit. Both of them have attacked each other.
> 
> & I think he attacked Ratnakar(Telugu) too, he is an ocean of wisdom. Despite being from AP he knows about politics across the nation. Could be a psephologist if he wasn't a coder. & Ratnakar gets along well with chinmay & India_progress likes both of them.
> 
> So who is/are the true/real supporter??  #mindgames #twitterwars
> 
> My question:- Which one is the alleged supporter??  God knows.
> 
> Take it from me Chinmay is a BJP supporter, his arguments with telugu posters have convinced me. He is so loyal, he even bashes CBN along with the other Telugu BJP guys when required(Amaravati is CBN's capital not mine, CBN stole credit from the BJP, CBN is responsible for this & that..  )
> 
> Yep, he gets angry,emotional & frustrated over lost opportunities(which is why he hates Venkaiah Naidu) which is why he makes U-turns once in a while. He even takes part in some activities with Hindutvavadi organisations other than those in the Sangh Parivaar, I have been following him for more than 18 months. Him being bought out seems far lower than 5forty3 being.
> 
> & yes TDP & Telugu BJP guys don't get along well on twitter.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> just because AIMIM & COng. are bad doesn't mean TRS is good, it is also a bad & opportunistic party run by a man who started a movement to become the CM.
> 
> & AIMIM is only limited to Hyd. in the telugu states, all expansion forays outside it have failed in AP & TG even in 2014.
> 
> & CBN & KCR hate each other; KCR supports the YSRCP to come to power in AP, CBN wants to rule TG & AP side by side to have more LS seats. Both of them want to be part of the NDA govt. at the centre. So the political rivalry now is natural.
> 
> Kay, I will write a long article on the entire issue & tag you sometime in the future, @magudi @itachii Give your other questions too know.



My two cents after today's phase....
1) Today was nothing short of NDA on steroids. Much like Tsu-NaMo of 2014. If NDA was ahead after the first two phases, NDA is all set to cross 150 after today. How am I so confident? Most of my extended family in Bihar voted today  You won't believe the Muslim-Yadav-Kurmi caste equation had gone for a toss in the booths . Yadavs were openly discussing Modi and OBC/EBC were overwhelmingly pro-NDA/BJP. Even BJP karyakartas are ecstatic as they never expected more than 40 today. @magudi @Star Wars @Mike_Brando

2) Did anyone of you notice how calm NDTV/ India Today has become since morning? No more shouting over the top about Beef or anti-BJP strives? Even the movie-maker's return of awards is not garnering the breaking news stuff that you would have expected a week back. Thing is..... its over.... finished..... a month long anti-Modi anti-BJP tirade is gone to the gutters  Bihar is Modified today.. 

NDA easily will cross 150. I am 200 % sure btw @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SwAggeR

Darmashkian said:


> Icon questions anyone who disagrees with him on issues he is very particular on. He did the same to Sanjeev dixit(a sensible IAS officer on twitter) & ratnakar sadasyula(who ignored him)
> 
> Tag him & praise Vasundhara Raje left & right. Beware of the abuses & attacks he will throw upon you  He hates her as much as he hates Lalu. Calls her reforms fake & publicity.
> 
> Chinmay is confused himself when he gets angry & emotional, thus he ends up confusing others  & his U-turns happen in days/weeks usually not in hours. I observed that in the 2014 elections.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> one sensible meme from AIB




These Hindi news channels many of times provides better unadulterated comedy than Kapil Sharma.



Star Wars said:


> [url="http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Geeta-Johri-CBI-court/articleshow/46430900.cms"]CBI court drops charges against Gujarat top cop Geeta Johri - The Times of India[/url]




Good news, keep the good news rolling down. 

Sarkar apni hai !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

Tridibans said:


> My two cents after today's phase....
> 1) Today was nothing short of NDA on steroids. Much like Tsu-NaMo of 2014. If NDA was ahead after the first two phases, NDA is all set to cross 150 after today. How am I so confident? Most of my extended family in Bihar voted today  You won't believe the Muslim-Yadav-Kurmi caste equation had gone for a toss in the booths . Yadavs were openly discussing Modi and OBC/EBC were overwhelmingly pro-NDA/BJP. Even BJP karyakartas are ecstatic as they never expected more than 40 today. @magudi @Star Wars @Mike_Brando
> 
> 2) Did anyone of you notice how calm NDTV/ India Today has become since morning? No more shouting over the top about Beef or anti-BJP strives? Even the movie-maker's return of awards is not garnering the breaking news stuff that you would have expected a week back. Thing is..... its over.... finished..... a month long anti-Modi anti-BJP tirade is gone to the gutters  Bihar is Modified today..
> 
> NDA easily will cross 150. I am 200 % sure btw @ranjeet


Bhai,i'll be one of the happiest persons on earth if your prediction comes true!!Let's see what's the future has stored for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Mike_Brando said:


> Bhai,i'll be one of the happiest persons on earth if your prediction comes true!!Let's see what's the future has stored for us




Two phases are still to go and in politics week long time is enough to change equations. I won't count my chickens before they hatch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

*#YoAwardeesSoFarzi*

Trending at 2 

*#BJPAheadMGBDead* this too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Two phases are still to go and in politics week long time is enough to change equations. I won't count my chickens before they hatch.



Its done deal , next election is on 1st of November, even if MBG sweeps Phase 5 they cant win. Phase 4 should be easier than phase 3

btw anyone following Syria News, ISIS getting their *** whooped hard by Syrian army..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

Yeh Modi ka reservation wala card 5th phase mein kaam ayega. Isko baar baar dohrate raho. Still 5-6 days left of pure political campaigning. If this starts trending, 5th phase will be very very interesting. Caste polarization can only be countered by dividing seculars. Aur phir Owaisi aur Pappu Yadav to hain hi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Its done deal , next election is on 1st of November, even if MBG sweeps Phase 5 they cant win. Phase 4 should be easier than phase 3


Fair assessment !! But 5'th is crucial too.


> btw anyone following Syria News, ISIS getting their *** whooped hard by Syrian army..


 
I am following Russian external affairs twitter handle.

Russian fighters are bombing in excess of 100+ targets on daily basis. Putin is just showing the World how it's done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dukkar

i hope bjp gets drubbed in Bihar )


----------



## Tridibans



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Its done deal , next election is on 1st of November, even if MBG sweeps Phase 5 they cant win. Phase 4 should be easier than phase 3
> 
> btw anyone following Syria News, ISIS getting their *** whooped hard by Syrian army..



Correct. Phase 3 and 4 were going to be BJP's. Right now NDA is well on path to get 75/105 in these two phases.

BTW I want Russia to get stuck in Syria for a while. Quick and decisive victory will embolden Putin. A subdued Russia is in our best interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Dibakar asked me to take off my top: Payal-INews - IBNLive Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

saurav said:


> Yeh Modi ka reservation wala card 5th phase mein kaam ayega. Isko baar baar dohrate raho. Still 5-6 days left of pure political campaigning. If this starts trending, 5th phase will be very very interesting. Caste polarization can only be countered by dividing seculars. Aur phir Owaisi aur Pappu Yadav to hain hi.



Yeah , local BJP leaders and MLA nominees need to keep repeating them like rhymes.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Its done deal , next election is on 1st of November, even if MBG sweeps Phase 5 they cant win. Phase 4 should be easier than phase 3
> 
> btw anyone following Syria News, ISIS getting their *** whooped hard by Syrian army..


I think Americans & Arab's double game exposed in Syria. Now that Russia got into the mix...Sunni Arab plot along with the west & US totally exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> BTW I want Russia to get stuck in Syria for a while. Quick and decisive victory will embolden Putin. A subdued Russia is in our best interests.



I doubt that, if you see what is going on Iranians, Hezbullah , Syrian army are bringing everything they can..hell IRGC has even bought in paramilitary forces from Iraq.

Syrian Army Begins Large Scale Ground offensive backed by Russian Airforce in Hama, page 5


Check this thread where i have been constantly updating news on Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Tridibans said:


>




Love Hindi Press.


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> I think Americans & Arab's double game exposed in Syria. Now that Russia got into the mix...Sunni Arab plot along with the west & US totally exposed.




Don't omit out Turkey, they are the main culprits of funneling Money, Man and Material to ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 267874



Mao Marx Lenindas 



SwAggeR said:


> Don't omit out Turkey, they are the main culprits of funneling Money, Man and Material to ISIS.



Russians have categorically stated they will bomb any country sending TOW/s to ISIS/Rebels...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Don't omit out Turkey, they are the main culprits of funneling Money, Man and Material to ISIS.


Oh yes...it was a dirty game that's being played out there to subdue Shia majorities. Turkey was instrumental in routing western wannabe terrorists to Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655486661338537984

talking about ISIS, see that twitter page..ISIS annihilated in Baiji(Iraq) by Iraqi army alone with little help from U.S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Oh yes...it was a dirty game that's being played out there to subdue Shia majorities. Turkey was instrumental in routing western wannabe terrorists to Syria.



Not only with men but with foods , meds and god knows what even cover from prying Syrian Attack Helicopters and jets. The adjoining areas of Turkish Border with Syria were hot bed of ISIS activity. If it wasn't for Kurds then Damascus would have fallen long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

this political section almost seems like the little corner where Indians can discuss anything without any interference from trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/655486661338537984
> 
> talking about ISIS, see that twitter page..ISIS annihilated in Baiji(Iraq) by Iraqi army alone with little help from U.S



It's all about Moral. Russian air assault is just too heavy handed for likes of ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> I doubt that, if you see what is going on Iranians, Hezbullah , Syrian army are bringing everything they can..hell IRGC has even bought in paramilitary forces from Iraq.
> 
> Syrian Army Begins Large Scale Ground offensive backed by Russian Airforce in Hama, page 5
> 
> 
> Check this thread where i have been constantly updating news on Syria



Yes.. Thats the situation now. If this goes on Russia may very well complete its objectives in 6-7 months.

I want Russia to get stuck in Syria for atleast 2-3 years. They should get bogged down there for sometime. Otherwise a bold Russia will start dictating terms to us for defence equipments. A subdued Russia is more likely to help us in defence needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Yes.. Thats the situation now. If this goes on Russia may very well complete its objectives in 6-7 months.
> 
> I want Russia to get stuck in Syria for atleast 2-3 years. They should get bogged down there for sometime. Otherwise a bold Russia will start dictating terms to us for defence equipments. A subdued Russia is more likely to help us in defence needs.



Yea, but at the same time i want Russians to teach US and their puppies a lesson they wont forget.


----------



## SwAggeR

saurav said:


> Yes.. Thats the situation now. If this goes on Russia may very well complete its objectives in 6-7 months.
> 
> I want Russia to get stuck in Syria for atleast 2-3 years. They should get bogged down there for sometime. Otherwise a bold Russia will start dictating terms to us for defence equipments. A subdued Russia is more likely to help us in defence needs.




Russia is there for wham bang and then political solution once all chechens are dead. They are already scheduled to meet FSA in Egypt.

That doesn't need to happen.And Anyway India doesn't need to armtwist Russia for anything. Our partnership is based on convergence of interests . And I see weakened Putin only being milked by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> Are India's public-sector ports being weakened to favour Adani Ports?



Scroll.in is anti-India newspaper. Their job is post wrong/bad/biased news all the time. Read their history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

Darmashkian said:


> @itachii - Idhi nuvvu anna? Nijamaite, idhi me vapu ninchi maa kosam oka manchi birthday gift vuntudi. Naa janma roju repu.


... janma dina subakanshalu neku... ela unav ? e koddi gap lo chala change aipoyav, politics grnchi chala reasearch chestunatnav, bt then concentrate on your studies too..almost ikada anta lyf lo settle aina valle, nv e gola lo padi chadvu ni pakana petaku ... and once again Happy birthday and have a blast.. ..any news on @wolfschangezz ??


----------



## SarthakGanguly

skyisthelimit said:


> Scroll.in is anti-India newspaper. Their job is post wrong/bad/biased news all the time. Read their history


Would banning Diwali crackers really infringe religious rights?



Absolutely not anti India. It is an anti Hindu website.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sky lord

I have half a mind to start a heavy trolling thread with this.  


PM Modi 10th most admired personality globally, Mahatma Gandhi 4th: WEF survey - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Read what VD Savarkar wrote: Care for cows, do not worship them

This is an interesting read.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659283379821527040



This is bound to happen. We will have more such incidents in coming years and decades. We have to blame ourselves, let population grow like nothing. Indian govt just never had the guts to stop appeasements for votes sake. One day will come when they do act and behave same like Bangladesh and Pakistan people and treat us like minorities. Sad but true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

SarthakGanguly said:


> Would banning Diwali crackers really infringe religious rights?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not anti India. It is an anti Hindu website.



By Aarefa Johari. Nuff said. 

Some more jems from that wicked source.

Full Text: Eminent scientists protest 'a rash of bigoted acts, attacks on minorities and Dalits'

http://scroll.in/article/765378/mod...ve-rhetoric-marked-his-2014-poll-speeches-too

India-Africa Summit: Is it possible for one country to share a vision with an entire continent?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

holy crap, twitter is full of Sanghi trends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659327770581798912
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659328450621128704



Lets hope Lalu's both son's lose. This CHARA CHOR family should be wiped out of Indian politics asap.



arp2041 said:


> Our MSM is the BIGGEST traitor that exists in India.........
> 
> Just for there Anti-Modism, they were OK with LALU coming to power in Bihar, Any IOTA of idea what was Bihar like during his 15 yrs of Stone-Age Raj?
> 
> Hope, there bloody mouth will be SHUT by Biharis come 8th Nov




They live in Lutyens and earn crores in salaries. They have nothing to lose Lalu/Nitish win or lose. They just want to get TRPs and focus on NDA/MODI negativism. 

What happens to poor or minority or majority is none of their concern. Indians are like fuel for their mutual anti-Indian agendas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Lalu's son getting thrashed ... is this true?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 267874


For a moment I thought that was CPI circular

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659447106151682048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659447122790477824


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659447118516477952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659447084299382784

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Lalu's son getting thrashed ... is this true?


Is that him for real?  If yes..then one thing is quite sure...Bihar ki janta don't want jungle raaj to return.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659447074329530368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Is that him for real?  If yes..then one thing is quite sure...Bihar ki janta don't want jungle raaj to return.


got it from here .... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659439746075066368

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Lalu's son getting thrashed ... is this true?






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659447065739554817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659447036547219456

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

itachii said:


> ... janma dina subakanshalu neku... ela unav ? e koddi gap lo chala change aipoyav, politics grnchi chala reasearch chestunatnav, bt then concentrate on your studies too..almost ikada anta lyf lo settle aina valle, nv e gola lo padi chadvu ni pakana petaku ... and once again Happy birthday and have a blast.. ..any news on @wolfschangezz ??



@wolfschanzze is @bombermax

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Hope BJP and others (except Manjhi) cross 130+ themselves. So NDA doesn't need to depend on Manjhi... Manjhi is already saying, if given chance i am ready to be CM.

BJP should not have another Shiv Sena sort of experience in Bihar. Nitish went down due to Manjhi to some extent. He can create problems for BJP too.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SarthakGanguly said:


> Would banning Diwali crackers really infringe religious rights?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not anti India. It is an anti Hindu website.



I don't get it. India is 80% Hindu, 84% if you add all Dharmics. How is being against 84% of population of a country not being against that country? Which school of logic is this?

To top it Indian soul is a Hindu soul. So can one be pro-India but anti its soul?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> Hope BJP and others (except Manjhi) cross 130+ themselves. So NDA doesn't need to depend on Manjhi... Manjhi is already saying, if given chance i am ready to be CM.
> 
> BJP should not have another Shiv Sena sort of experience in Bihar. Nitish went down due to Manjhi to some extent. He can create problems for BJP too.


Paswan & Manjhi will fight for suprimacy should BJP rely on them. BJP should at least get 120+ on their own.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Would banning Diwali crackers really infringe religious rights?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not anti India. It is an anti Hindu website.


Whole editorial board is dominated by non-Hindus. It's another left + cong arse licking site dreaming to replace tehelka as number 1 pseudo liberal chamcha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Lalu's son getting thrashed ... is this true?



My respect for Biharis is going up every minute I spend on this thread. Delhiwallon doob maro. A Bihari is 100 times smarter than a Delhiwallah bozo.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

No Azaan, No Bhajans From 10pm To 6am- Bombay High Court | Tulunadu News

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## arp2041

IndoCarib said:


> No Azaan, No Bhajans From 10pm To 6am- Bombay High Court | Tulunadu News



First Step is a COMMUNAL one, second is SECULAR & well applauded..........

But one can't compensate a BIG communal step with a small SECULAR one.



arp2041 said:


> First Step is a COMMUNAL one, second is SECULAR & well applauded..........
> 
> But one can't compensate a BIG communal step with a small SECULAR one.



Two Communal Sanghi Baniyas just thanked my post.......they think i don't know what they are doing!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

From apoorva kumar Phase 3 projection by constituency: (Apoorva Kumar (@ApoorvaKumar4) | Twitter







I will update on my map later, lets see how the Nov 8 results actually turn out....there could be even a bigger Sanghi wave . Even this looks like a royal hammering.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jai Bharat

skyisthelimit said:


> Scroll.in is anti-India newspaper. Their job is post wrong/bad/biased news all the time. Read their history





SarthakGanguly said:


> Absolutely not anti India. It is an anti Hindu website.





SwAggeR said:


> By Aarefa Johari. Nuff said.
> 
> Some more jems from that wicked source.





Samudra Manthan said:


> I don't get it. India is 80% Hindu, 84% if you add all Dharmics. How is being against 84% of population of a country not being against that country? Which school of logic is this?
> 
> To top it Indian soul is a Hindu soul. So can one be pro-India but anti its soul?





JanjaWeed said:


> Whole editorial board is dominated by non-Hindus. It's another left + cong arse licking site dreaming to replace tehelka as number 1 pseudo liberal chamcha.



*Scroll.in is funded by Omidyar Group.

Omidyar Group is a CIA front for US propaganda and misinformation.*

search for: pierre-omidyar-co-funded-ukraine-revolution-groups-with-us-government-documents-show

I can't post links yet. But there are a number of online sources and connections between the CIA, Omidyar, and the Ukraine revolutions. Pretty damning stuff.

US has been directly attempting to influence and control India for its entire existence. They started with the Christian NGOs, but after they got banned and Modi+BJP started rising they are increasingly resorting to manipulated media, which is automatically pushed to the top of the list for searches by Google. As is required by the NSA and 'Patriot Act', US has full control of all social media and they will use it entirely to their advantage. India needs to do what China and Russia did and start developing its own state-run media houses that is free from foreign control.

Edit: You should also check out Hilary and her 'Get Modi' initiative which failed. The premise was to set up dummy 'Human Rights' groups in Scandinavian countries to attack Modi and India. 

This is how US operates. 'Freedom of the Press' is only for domestic affairs. All international news coming from their media houses, and media fronts, is controlled by the White House.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## thesolar65

IndoCarib said:


> Why do you think they are returning the awards? They want people to know their names and be known as a intellectual seculars



Its a clever marketing strategy for their upcoming movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

Samudra Manthan said:


> @wolfschanzze is @bombermax


looks like even @bombermax got banned..


----------



## ranjeet

@Marxist @Nair saab 

what is this about?


----------



## saurav

Abhi to Party shuru hui hai..

Quota to Muslims not a sin, says Siddiqui - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659594911394742272

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659594911394742272


Tweet that to that shame of an editor RanaAyub


----------



## Bang Galore

*Perceptions matter: It’s no coincidence that the narrative of rising intolerance has been peaking around elections*

October 28, 2015, Baijayant 'Jay' Panda

It has been some months now since news reports of attacks on churches in India disappeared from the headlines. And thank goodness for that! Yet, for a while late last year and early this year, such reports had seemed to dominate the news, at least in the mainstream English media if not in its much larger vernacular cousins nationwide. In hindsight, it can be useful to examine what happened, as well as assess other allegations and reports of intolerance that have now taken centre stage.

Did the reports of church attacks fade away because, as Vatican Radio reported in May, after many months “prominent Christian leaders (felt the government was finally showing) genuine concern over attacks on the minority community”, causing a sudden cessation of violence? Or was it the case, as argued by many equally prominent voices, that a handful of isolated incidents, some of which were clearly not of a communal nature, had been played up into something worse?

The latter argument is bolstered by the fact that even larger numbers of robberies, vandalism and desecration of other places of worship rarely get reported in the media. For instance, on Christmas Eve last year there was a rather spectacular robbery and desecration of a famous temple in my constituency. Despite creating much consternation locally, the incident barely registered in the regional media, and didn’t get even a passing mention nationally. Fortunately, it was not communal in nature and, equally importantly, no one tried to claim it was.

But discontinued stories of church attacks have given way to a sustained and broader narrative of intolerance against minorities, again much more so in the English rather than vernacular media. Then, as now, the allegations are that fringe elements with political connections to the government have become emboldened and are fanning confrontations, from the controversies over beef, to ink attacks, all the way up to a mob lynching.

This narrative continues to be countered by arguments from the right, which essentially claim that there is no increase in the frequency of such incidents, and that a long entrenched left liberal ecosystem is resisting its political marginalisation by deliberately, selectively and hypocritically playing them up.

That stand has got some support, albeit qualified, from even respectable bastions of liberalism. The BBC, for example, earlier this month commented “there certainly wasn’t a shortage of religious intolerance before Modi was elected”. More on that shortly, but even prominent author Taslima Nasreen, while supporting protesting writers, has commented on the biases of some Indian liberals.

Articulate, prominent voices on both sides continue to duke it out, debating whether the statistics indicate a rising trend of intolerance, and if statistics matter or the perception is bad enough, and dissecting instances of reverse intolerance for and against the charge of selective outrage. Relying on statistics can be a slippery slope, at least in the short term. The BBC blog quoted above refers to an Indian newspaper report indicating a year on year 25% rise in communal incidents in the first five months of 2015. Yet the same newspaper had earlier reported on the topic of church attacks that the numbers were no different than in the previous two years.

As the journalist and author Anand Ranganathan has pointed out, some of the commentators that cite statistics to claim rising intolerance often fail to acknowledge previous years’ data – for example, on average two communal incidents per day in 2011-13. By the same yardstick, crimes against dalits (108 per day in 2013) have reportedly fallen 52%.

_*In any event, it is surely no coincidence that, real or exaggerated, this narrative of rising intolerance has been peaking around elections. Just as in the earlier phase of reported church attacks bunched around the Delhi state election, so too now the crucial Bihar election is undoubtedly a catalyst. The bigger question is, for whom? For no one side or party has a monopoly on such tactics.*_

Because this government is, above all, a Narendra Modi government, a big part of the narrative focusses on whether the PM is doing enough to tackle the situation. Although he has spoken against communalism on several occasions, inside and outside Parliament, the debate still rages whether he has spoken out enough, whether he has spoken swiftly enough, and whether he has done enough.

Some commentators and public intellectuals supportive of the PM have questioned the idea that he ought to speak out more, concluding that if he were to react to every alleged or real communal incident, he would have time for little else. They are convinced his opponents have succeeded in setting him up, and that he must devote himself to real issues of governance rather than perceptions of rising intolerance.

Nevertheless, even some of his staunchest supporters are now joining the chorus that he ought to say and do more. At the very least, they recognise the power of perception for earning or dissipating political capital.

In fact, many insiders are even acknowledging the damage caused by the irresponsible statements and actions of some of their fellow travellers. This has been apparently addressed by what is said to be an internal ticking off, behind closed doors. But was it real or just a rap on the knuckles, and whether it will actually lead to contrition, only time will tell.

_The writer is a BJD Lok Sabha MP. Views are personal._

_Perceptions matter: It’s no coincidence that the narrative of rising intolerance has been peaking around elections - TOI Blogs_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Samudra Manthan

itachii said:


> looks like even @bombermax got banned..



He will be back one way or another.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*An Action Replay of Vajpayee's Times*
Arjun Sampath in Tamil Nadu must be the happiest man now. He would never have imagined his name in the front page of the largest English newspaper in India. But he has made to its front page with his one liner: “Those who eat beef should go to Pakistan”. Sampath heads a one-man outfit called Indu Makkal Katchi (Hindu people’s party) — a letterhead entity. Now, thanks to the leading English daily, he is one of the intolerant Hindu faces in India and outside. See how things have moved in the last few weeks to make non-entities the new and dark faces of India.

*Dadri to Blackening*

In a barbaric act, a Muslim in Dadri village in UP was lynched because he was believed to have slaughtered a cow. Look at the facts and how the discourse went. UP is ruled by the ‘secular’ Samajwadi Party led by Mulayam Singh Yadav whose son Akhilesh Yadav is the Chief Minister. No one blames the UP government or questions Mulayam or Akhilesh. ‘India’s plurality in danger under Modi’, charge the media, opposition and scores of Sahitya Akademi award winning writers, whose target is Modi. A month before, in Karnataka ruled by the ‘secular’ Congress, someone, who the media regards as rationalist, was killed. No one blamed Siddaramaiah or Sonia. Hindu forces are responsible, said the very intellectuals, media and opposition again all pointing at Modi. Even earlier, a rationalist was killed in Maharashtra when Congress was in power in the State and also at the Centre. No one questioned the Maharashtra Chief Minister or the Congress president. But, by pre-written script, Hindu forces were held responsible. A few days back Sudheendra Kulkarni, a well-intentioned peace activist, who has found a new role as interlocutor between Pakistan and India, was blackened with ink by Shiv Sena. The whole ‘secular’ brigade began shouting ‘intolerance’ — read Modi — rules India. Couple of days back, two persons from some unknown ‘Hindu Sena’ blackened the face of a Kashmir MLA who hosted a beef party. On the very day, the Shiv Sena stormed into the BCCI office to scuttle Indo-Pak cricket series talk. The media screamed, ‘Hate squad attack blackens the face of Indian democracy’.

*Target Modi*

Imagine instead of spilling ink on beef party leaders, the Hindu Sena idiots had held a pork party. There would have been riots and slaughter in streets. Beef party only spills ink. Pork would spill blood. But in secular India’s grammar, spilling a bottle of ink is more violent now than spilling barrels of blood. Recall how, when Pakistani terrorists had spilled drums of Indian blood in railway stations, roads and hotels of Mumbai, the seculars, media, intellectuals appealed for calm and held candlelight processions to spread peace and harmony!

And what do these worthies do now? Spreading peace? Harmony? Their aim is not harmony. Their target is Modi. For that, they look for the most intolerant faces — however miniature — to lift them to the front pages. They yell, “Modi must speak.” “Why is he silent”, they ask. Did they ask Sonia Gandhi or Manmohan Singh to speak on why the rationalist was killed in Karnataka and Maharashtra under the Congress? Did they question Mulayam or Akhilesh on Dadri? When did the Central government become responsible for individual incidents of law and order in states — a State subject?

Thanks to the media’s propensities for sensation and the exciting subject of cricket mixed with nation’s traditional rival Pakistan, the Shiv Sena got the high visibility it lacked for years, over the BJP and Modi. Anyone aspiring to be in headlines today has to speak against beef or throw ink on beef eaters or on their supporters. If a novice Arjun Sampath knows today how to make it to the front page of the largest English daily in India, why will not veteran Shiv Sena —seeking to regain relevance having lost the Hindu mind space to Modi? Why will not some Hindu Sena — an outfit existing only on letterhead? Why not others who would not see their outfit’s name in print or the idiot box otherwise? Are all of them Hindutva forces? With their potency limited to spilling ink, they crave to hit headlines. The media, short of news, sees them as resources. Poor things, how else to run 24x7 channels and fill news columns in-between ads in 60-page papers? The not-so-honest news is exported. On October 17, 2015, The New York Times carried a report titled “Indian Writers Return Awards to Protest Government Silence on Violence”. How else to undo the good work Modi has done to repair the image of India abroad?

*Repeat of 1998-99?*

Now it is time for some history. Cut back to 1998-99 when Vajpayee was the PM. ‘Christian nuns raped in MP and Orissa’. ‘Social worker Graham Staines burnt alive’. ‘Hindu pogrom against Christians’. What was the truth? The Wadhwa Commission, which inquired into the Staines murder, thrashed the secularists and the media for their lies. Arun Shourie has captured it brilliantly in his article on the Wadhwa report. Justice Wadhwa deals with some of these incidents. The first was the alleged rape of Sister Jacqueline Mary on February 3, 1999. Wadhwa cited the media reports like ‘Orissa nun raped in moveing car by men in saris’ and pointed out that relying on the words of a pastor of the Church, the media highlighted it ‘as a planned attack on the Church’ and saw the ‘role of communal forces’. Wadhwa also noted the media quoting teachers of a Christian convent as saying, “Do not treat this as an isolated incident”, “a communal conspiracy is suspected to be behind the rape.” Shourie says it was indeed a communal conspiracy not to rape but to fabricate to fix Hindu outfits. What was the judicial finding? Justice Wadhwa concluded: ‘Investigations revealed that what Sister Mary said in the FIR was not true’; that it was a ‘made up story’; that there was ‘in fact no rape of Sister Mary’. Wadhwa noted that B B Panda, Orissa’s Director General of Police stated under oath that the ‘rape of the nun’ case, projected and highlighted all over the world as an attack on Christians was not true — ‘the case turned out to be false.’ Within four days of the fabricated rape news, on Feb 7, 1999, another media report appeared. Two children, aged 10 and 19, were found murdered, a third had sustained injuries. Newspapers came up with the headings, ‘Two Christians killed, one injured in Orissa,’ ‘Two tribal Christians done to death in Kandhamal’. “This incident again attracted a great deal of publicity in the media, including electronic media,” writes Justice Wadhwa. He found that ultimately “investigation revealed that the crime was committed by a relative of the victims who was also a Christian”. On Graham Staines murder, Justice Wadhwa concluded that Staines was not just social worker, but, he was involved in illegal conversions of illiterate tribals, which they resisted and if the Orissa anti-conversion law had been enforced, Staines would never have indulged in conversions in tribal areas — which led to his killing by tribals. At about that time, news of rape of three Christian nuns in Jabhua in MP by Hindu outfits shook the nation and the entire world. The US ambassador even protested breaking all norms. Finally it turned out that the 24 persons who were involved in the rape were drunken dacoits who had set out to rob and 12 of them were Christians and the rest Bhil tribals. Space constraint draws the curtains on further expedition into other similar cases.

Is what is happening now when Modi is the PM not an action replay of what happened when Atal Bihari Vajpayee was in power? Are not the media, the seculars and opposition doing today against Modi what they were doing to Vajpayee 15 years back?

Postscript: The President’s statement that there is squeeze on dissent space is headlined by the media. But for the media headlining the likes of Arjun Sampath, Shiv Sena and Hindu Sena even the President’s statement itself will not be on the front page.

Narendra Modi and the National Discourse-I -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Will find way to include Muslims in existing quotas


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659594911394742272


Like this reply.. 

@sray1104: @NewsX Holy crap, more intolerance...more #AwardsWapsi #YoAwardeesSoFarzi !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Samudra Manthan said:


> He will be back one way or another.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *An Action Replay of Vajpayee's Times*
> Arjun Sampath in Tamil Nadu must be the happiest man now. He would never have imagined his name in the front page of the largest English newspaper in India. But he has made to its front page with his one liner: “Those who eat beef should go to Pakistan”. Sampath heads a one-man outfit called Indu Makkal Katchi (Hindu people’s party) — a letterhead entity. Now, thanks to the leading English daily, he is one of the intolerant Hindu faces in India and outside. See how things have moved in the last few weeks to make non-entities the new and dark faces of India.
> 
> *Dadri to Blackening*
> 
> In a barbaric act, a Muslim in Dadri village in UP was lynched because he was believed to have slaughtered a cow. Look at the facts and how the discourse went. UP is ruled by the ‘secular’ Samajwadi Party led by Mulayam Singh Yadav whose son Akhilesh Yadav is the Chief Minister. No one blames the UP government or questions Mulayam or Akhilesh. ‘India’s plurality in danger under Modi’, charge the media, opposition and scores of Sahitya Akademi award winning writers, whose target is Modi. A month before, in Karnataka ruled by the ‘secular’ Congress, someone, who the media regards as rationalist, was killed. No one blamed Siddaramaiah or Sonia. Hindu forces are responsible, said the very intellectuals, media and opposition again all pointing at Modi. Even earlier, a rationalist was killed in Maharashtra when Congress was in power in the State and also at the Centre. No one questioned the Maharashtra Chief Minister or the Congress president. But, by pre-written script, Hindu forces were held responsible. A few days back Sudheendra Kulkarni, a well-intentioned peace activist, who has found a new role as interlocutor between Pakistan and India, was blackened with ink by Shiv Sena. The whole ‘secular’ brigade began shouting ‘intolerance’ — read Modi — rules India. Couple of days back, two persons from some unknown ‘Hindu Sena’ blackened the face of a Kashmir MLA who hosted a beef party. On the very day, the Shiv Sena stormed into the BCCI office to scuttle Indo-Pak cricket series talk. The media screamed, ‘Hate squad attack blackens the face of Indian democracy’.
> 
> *Target Modi*
> 
> Imagine instead of spilling ink on beef party leaders, the Hindu Sena idiots had held a pork party. There would have been riots and slaughter in streets. Beef party only spills ink. Pork would spill blood. But in secular India’s grammar, spilling a bottle of ink is more violent now than spilling barrels of blood. Recall how, when Pakistani terrorists had spilled drums of Indian blood in railway stations, roads and hotels of Mumbai, the seculars, media, intellectuals appealed for calm and held candlelight processions to spread peace and harmony!
> 
> And what do these worthies do now? Spreading peace? Harmony? Their aim is not harmony. Their target is Modi. For that, they look for the most intolerant faces — however miniature — to lift them to the front pages. They yell, “Modi must speak.” “Why is he silent”, they ask. Did they ask Sonia Gandhi or Manmohan Singh to speak on why the rationalist was killed in Karnataka and Maharashtra under the Congress? Did they question Mulayam or Akhilesh on Dadri? When did the Central government become responsible for individual incidents of law and order in states — a State subject?
> 
> Thanks to the media’s propensities for sensation and the exciting subject of cricket mixed with nation’s traditional rival Pakistan, the Shiv Sena got the high visibility it lacked for years, over the BJP and Modi. Anyone aspiring to be in headlines today has to speak against beef or throw ink on beef eaters or on their supporters. If a novice Arjun Sampath knows today how to make it to the front page of the largest English daily in India, why will not veteran Shiv Sena —seeking to regain relevance having lost the Hindu mind space to Modi? Why will not some Hindu Sena — an outfit existing only on letterhead? Why not others who would not see their outfit’s name in print or the idiot box otherwise? Are all of them Hindutva forces? With their potency limited to spilling ink, they crave to hit headlines. The media, short of news, sees them as resources. Poor things, how else to run 24x7 channels and fill news columns in-between ads in 60-page papers? The not-so-honest news is exported. On October 17, 2015, The New York Times carried a report titled “Indian Writers Return Awards to Protest Government Silence on Violence”. How else to undo the good work Modi has done to repair the image of India abroad?
> 
> *Repeat of 1998-99?*
> 
> Now it is time for some history. Cut back to 1998-99 when Vajpayee was the PM. ‘Christian nuns raped in MP and Orissa’. ‘Social worker Graham Staines burnt alive’. ‘Hindu pogrom against Christians’. What was the truth? The Wadhwa Commission, which inquired into the Staines murder, thrashed the secularists and the media for their lies. Arun Shourie has captured it brilliantly in his article on the Wadhwa report. Justice Wadhwa deals with some of these incidents. The first was the alleged rape of Sister Jacqueline Mary on February 3, 1999. Wadhwa cited the media reports like ‘Orissa nun raped in moveing car by men in saris’ and pointed out that relying on the words of a pastor of the Church, the media highlighted it ‘as a planned attack on the Church’ and saw the ‘role of communal forces’. Wadhwa also noted the media quoting teachers of a Christian convent as saying, “Do not treat this as an isolated incident”, “a communal conspiracy is suspected to be behind the rape.” Shourie says it was indeed a communal conspiracy not to rape but to fabricate to fix Hindu outfits. What was the judicial finding? Justice Wadhwa concluded: ‘Investigations revealed that what Sister Mary said in the FIR was not true’; that it was a ‘made up story’; that there was ‘in fact no rape of Sister Mary’. Wadhwa noted that B B Panda, Orissa’s Director General of Police stated under oath that the ‘rape of the nun’ case, projected and highlighted all over the world as an attack on Christians was not true — ‘the case turned out to be false.’ Within four days of the fabricated rape news, on Feb 7, 1999, another media report appeared. Two children, aged 10 and 19, were found murdered, a third had sustained injuries. Newspapers came up with the headings, ‘Two Christians killed, one injured in Orissa,’ ‘Two tribal Christians done to death in Kandhamal’. “This incident again attracted a great deal of publicity in the media, including electronic media,” writes Justice Wadhwa. He found that ultimately “investigation revealed that the crime was committed by a relative of the victims who was also a Christian”. On Graham Staines murder, Justice Wadhwa concluded that Staines was not just social worker, but, he was involved in illegal conversions of illiterate tribals, which they resisted and if the Orissa anti-conversion law had been enforced, Staines would never have indulged in conversions in tribal areas — which led to his killing by tribals. At about that time, news of rape of three Christian nuns in Jabhua in MP by Hindu outfits shook the nation and the entire world. The US ambassador even protested breaking all norms. Finally it turned out that the 24 persons who were involved in the rape were drunken dacoits who had set out to rob and 12 of them were Christians and the rest Bhil tribals. Space constraint draws the curtains on further expedition into other similar cases.
> 
> Is what is happening now when Modi is the PM not an action replay of what happened when Atal Bihari Vajpayee was in power? Are not the media, the seculars and opposition doing today against Modi what they were doing to Vajpayee 15 years back?
> 
> Postscript: The President’s statement that there is squeeze on dissent space is headlined by the media. But for the media headlining the likes of Arjun Sampath, Shiv Sena and Hindu Sena even the President’s statement itself will not be on the front page.
> 
> Narendra Modi and the National Discourse-I -The New Indian Express



Explosive article , shredding sickulars to pieces. 

Thanks for the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Upholding Secularism, Pluralism and Free Speech: A JNU Manual | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Explosive article , shredding sickulars to pieces.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


Won't make any difference to these shameless bunch. They'll still get their space & air time...including those who have been accused of casting couches. Sad really...


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Won't make any difference to these shameless bunch. They'll still get their space & air time...including those who have been accused of casting couches. Sad really...




But nevertheless it's good to see opposition camp finally gearing up to fight intellectual war for their own media space and at same time calling out the bluffs and biases of so called liberal secular media. Unmask the masked !!

Off late there has been flurry of articles taking on the old Media Moughals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> But nevertheless it's good to see opposition camp finally gearing up to fight intellectual war for their own media space and at same time calling out the bluffs and biases of so called liberal secular media. Unmask the masked !!


True...I really commend the way Anupam Kher came out openly questioning the motive..so did Tavleen Singh yesterday @ NDTV. It's just that this pathetic liberal media always tries & pushes through one set of arguments. Something must have changed lately for them to accommodate some tiny little space to opposing viewpoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> @Marxist @Nair saab
> 
> what is this about?



In short He is mocking our Gods (lord Ganesh ,Ram,Krishna) ,Then PM Modi's Foreign trip and Cow .... praising Islamic(arab) invention of tooth brush and tooth paste and claims this as Black humor a perfect secular piece ....

Another poem in the same Magazine call Bharat mata as a pr*stit*t*

@ranjeet magazine was withdrawed after strong protest by ABVP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

*Kerala House beef row: Rajnath placates Chandy, says ready to express regret*

*On the Kerala House beef row, Home Minister Rajnath Singh said that he is willing to express his regret to Kerala Chief Minister Oomen Chandy. *

IndiaToday.in | New Delhi, October 29, 2015 



Rajnath Singh. _Photo: PTI_
Two days after the Delhi Police raid on Kerala House over beef exploded into a full blown war between the Kerala government and the Centre, Home Minister Rajnath Singh on Thursday finally broke his silence and_* said he was willing to express his regret to Kerala Chief Minister Oomen Chandy. Singh said that he would meet Chandy after his return from poll-bound Bihar.*_

In an exclusive interview to India Today, the Home Minister said,* "I have advised Delhi Police Commissioner BS Bassi to take stringent action against Hindu Sena leader Vishnu Gupta and have asked Bassi and his team to be careful while acting out on such complaints in future."*

Gupta had made the call that led to the Kerala House raid on Monday. After receiving the complaint, nearly 20 police officials went to the guest on Monday evening to verify if the canteen at the state guest house was serving beef.

Rajnath's response has come right after Chandy's angry letter to the Home Ministry, expressing disapproval over the entry of Delhi cops inside Kerala House without prior permission. Chandy said the cops had no right to do so without informing the state's Resident Commissioner.

Kerala House had to remove beef curry from its menu after Gupta's complaint, which was put back on the table on Wednesday.

Meanwhile, Rajnath also launched a blistering attack on filmmakers, scientists, artists and authors who have returned their honours in protest against growing intolerance and violence. "Their actions reek of a devious political conspiracy," he said, adding, "Any award with the Ashoka emblem on it was a national honour and to return it was to dishonour the nation and not the present government."

Several eminent writers and professionals are returning their awards to protest against the growing intolerance and violence in the society. Singh attacked the protesters for remaining silent when thousands of people died in the riots under the Congress regime.

On Dadri and Karnataka incidents, in which a Muslim man was lynched to death by a mob over rumours of consuming beef, and emminent Kannada rationalist MM Kalburgi was murdered outside his residence respectively, Rajnath said as a Home Minister, he could not intervene in law and order problems in the states "even if he wanted to".

The Home Minister also tried to shield Modi from the attacks over Dadri and other incidents. "Even if our opponents want to blame someone, they should be targeting me. What does PM Modi have to do with the law and order of states? It is completely unfair to attack Modi and to try to link the PM with these incidents," he told India Today.

Kerala House beef row: Rajnath placates Chandy, says ready to express regret : India, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Samudra Manthan said:


> I don't get it. India is 80% Hindu, 84% if you add all Dharmics. How is being against 84% of population of a country not being against that country? Which school of logic is this?
> 
> To top it Indian soul is a Hindu soul. So can one be pro-India but anti its soul?


The definition of their 'India' is different from ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Upholding Secularism, Pluralism and Free Speech: A JNU Manual | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts



There needs to be some re-education of all JNU leftists. Any and every method of education should be applied until they re-learn Secularism, Pluralism, and Free Speech.



SarthakGanguly said:


> The definition of their 'India' is different from ours.



So why are you adopting their definition?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659611335064354816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659612026428198912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659612476166705153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659613017080881152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659620464575188992

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

For people who think Shashi Tharoor is the right man in the wrong party.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659033822969884672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659359814359748608

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdave2302

Bang Galore said:


> *Kerala House beef row: Rajnath placates Chandy, says ready to express regret*
> 
> *On the Kerala House beef row, Home Minister Rajnath Singh said that he is willing to express his regret to Kerala Chief Minister Oomen Chandy. *
> 
> IndiaToday.in | New Delhi, October 29, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Rajnath Singh. _Photo: PTI_
> Two days after the Delhi Police raid on Kerala House over beef exploded into a full blown war between the Kerala government and the Centre, Home Minister Rajnath Singh on Thursday finally broke his silence and_* said he was willing to express his regret to Kerala Chief Minister Oomen Chandy. Singh said that he would meet Chandy after his return from poll-bound Bihar.*_
> 
> In an exclusive interview to India Today, the Home Minister said,* "I have advised Delhi Police Commissioner BS Bassi to take stringent action against Hindu Sena leader Vishnu Gupta and have asked Bassi and his team to be careful while acting out on such complaints in future."*
> 
> Gupta had made the call that led to the Kerala House raid on Monday. After receiving the complaint, nearly 20 police officials went to the guest on Monday evening to verify if the canteen at the state guest house was serving beef.
> 
> Rajnath's response has come right after Chandy's angry letter to the Home Ministry, expressing disapproval over the entry of Delhi cops inside Kerala House without prior permission. Chandy said the cops had no right to do so without informing the state's Resident Commissioner.
> 
> Kerala House had to remove beef curry from its menu after Gupta's complaint, which was put back on the table on Wednesday.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rajnath also launched a blistering attack on filmmakers, scientists, artists and authors who have returned their honours in protest against growing intolerance and violence. "Their actions reek of a devious political conspiracy," he said, adding, "Any award with the Ashoka emblem on it was a national honour and to return it was to dishonour the nation and not the present government."
> 
> Several eminent writers and professionals are returning their awards to protest against the growing intolerance and violence in the society. Singh attacked the protesters for remaining silent when thousands of people died in the riots under the Congress regime.
> 
> On Dadri and Karnataka incidents, in which a Muslim man was lynched to death by a mob over rumours of consuming beef, and emminent Kannada rationalist MM Kalburgi was murdered outside his residence respectively, Rajnath said as a Home Minister, he could not intervene in law and order problems in the states "even if he wanted to".
> 
> The Home Minister also tried to shield Modi from the attacks over Dadri and other incidents. "Even if our opponents want to blame someone, they should be targeting me. What does PM Modi have to do with the law and order of states? It is completely unfair to attack Modi and to try to link the PM with these incidents," he told India Today.
> 
> Kerala House beef row: Rajnath placates Chandy, says ready to express regret : India, News - India Today


 
This is the difference between Spineless Rajnath and Modi. Modi will never backtrack. He will always attack. This is Idiot i showing unnecessary regret where he has no role.


----------



## SwAggeR

vsdave2302 said:


> This is the difference between Spineless Rajnath and Modi. Modi will never backtrack. He will always attack. This is Idiot i showing unnecessary regret where he has no role.




He belongs to Vajpeyee era ideologue typo. They don't had strong enough character to stand up to the challenge in adverse situation, always busy in placating sickulars. But Guess what ?? India likes only strong leaders. After Indira and Narshimha Rao. We didn't had any till Modi stormed to grace PMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

Samudra Manthan said:


> For people who think Shashi Tharoor is the right man in the wrong party.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659033822969884672
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659359814359748608



Maybe the saffron in the menu can make up for it 






Look at this Manish Tiwari's tweets:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659232103775760384Yeah lets invite all of them and give them lectures instead of trade, business and mutual cooperation. Perhaps he wants an international summit to troll people?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659196698288390145
*facepalm* When it comes to Pakistan,Saudis this human rights garbage, moral nonsense will go out the window, and it will become talk at all costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

vsdave2302 said:


> This is the difference between Spineless Rajnath and Modi. Modi will never backtrack. He will always attack. This is Idiot i showing unnecessary regret where he has no role.


Had BJP not gotten the majority, Rajnath Singh would have had a chance because of this accommodative attitude. You must have enough options with similar goal. Based on the outcome, choose the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659655176991744000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

TejasMk3 said:


> Maybe the saffron in the menu can make up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this Manish Tiwari's tweets:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659232103775760384


So bad , lost opportunity!! In their 10 long years, they never thought about that. Now lecturing from sidelines won't cut in. 


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659196698288390145



I guess he doesn't know that it's third Indo-African summit , did he rose those points during first summit ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

TejasMk3 said:


> Maybe the saffron in the menu can make up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this Manish Tiwari's tweets:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659232103775760384Yeah lets invite all of them and give them lectures instead of trade, business and mutual cooperation. Perhaps he wants an international summit to troll people?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659196698288390145
> *facepalm* When it comes to Pakistan,Saudis this human rights garbage, moral nonsense will go out the window, and it will become talk at all costs.





This is what Congress had achieved via its superior wisdom.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659655760264036352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659616296556871680


vsdave2302 said:


> This is the difference between Spineless Rajnath and Modi. Modi will never backtrack. He will always attack. This is Idiot i showing unnecessary regret where he has no role.



Regret is different than an apology. This is how Americans regretted shooting down Pakistani soldiers in Salala. Even Modi expressed regret about 2002. Quite different.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659655176991744000


Seeiously....this woman is a real item girl among journalists!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

SwAggeR said:


> He belongs to Vajpeyee era ideologue typo. They don't had strong enough character to stand up to the challenge in adverse situation, always busy in placating sickulars. But Guess what ?? India likes only strong leaders. After Indira and Narshimha Rao. We didn't had any till Modi stormed to grace PMO.


 
This Fellow Modi is Amazing. More you abuse him, More he will become strong. Had he and amit shah not been there, BJP would not have any chance to win Bihar. Amit shah is a master manipulator and modi is master of social reengineering. Both are bloody nightmare of Sickulars. It is very very necessary to wipe out these sickulars and erase their base so as to permanently cripple them to keep them away from power for strong and powerful country can be build. What remains to be done is to split Muslim Vote bank. Half of the work is done, remaining can engineered in remaining 3 and half of the year. Modi has capable team to engineer the same . Once the Bihar is won , next target must be West Bengal. West Bengali hindus need urgent rescue from the evil rule of Mamta.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SwAggeR said:


> He belongs to Vajpeyee era ideologue typo. They don't had strong enough character to stand up to the challenge in adverse situation, always busy in placating sickulars. But Guess what ?? India likes only strong leaders. After Indira and Narshimha Rao. We didn't had any till Modi stormed to grace PMO.



That is unfair on him. He has been one of the best performing Home Minister given the number of NGOs he has banned, reduced smuggling of cows across Indo-Bangla border, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vsdave2302

Samudra Manthan said:


> That is unfair on him. He has been one of the best performing Home Minister given the number of NGOs he has banned, reduced smuggling of cows across Indo-Bangla border, etc.


 
He is a very good man but not so good politician. He is showing unnecessary humbleness.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Police use terror powers to seize BBC Newsnight journalist's laptop - Times of India

Imagine what if Delhi police does the same with one of the sickular journalists in India?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Samudra Manthan said:


> That is unfair on him. He has been one of the best performing Home Minister given the number of NGOs he has banned, reduced smuggling of cows across Indo-Bangla border, etc.



Yeah , I agree but he shouldn't be seen as bending down while addressing media.He should exude strength and control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

vsdave2302 said:


> He is a very good man but not so good politician. He is showing unnecessary humbleness.



Those from RSS background are generally humble. He did not concede any ground. Just expressed regret, that is just diplomatic lingo.



vsdave2302 said:


> This Fellow Modi is Amazing. More you abuse him, More he will become strong. Had he and amit shah not been there, BJP would not have any chance to win Bihar. Amit shah is a master manipulator and modi is master of social reengineering. Both are bloody nightmare of Sickulars. It is very very necessary to wipe out these sickulars and erase their base so as to permanently cripple them to keep them away from power for strong and powerful country can be build. What remains to be done is to split Muslim Vote bank. Half of the work is done, remaining can engineered in remaining 3 and half of the year. Modi has capable team to engineer the same . Once the Bihar is won , next target must be West Bengal. West Bengali hindus need urgent rescue from the evil rule of Mamta.



Agreed to everything but WB Hindus. They cannot be rescued. They are willing prisoners of Mamta. If given a chance they will convert whole of India into WB.


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Police use terror powers to seize BBC Newsnight journalist's laptop - Times of India
> *
> Imagine what if Delhi police does the same with one of the sickular journalists in India? *



Journalists returning awards ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

Samudra Manthan said:


> Those from RSS background are generally humble. He did not concede any ground. Just expressed regret, that is just diplomatic lingo.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed to everything but WB Hindus. They cannot be rescued. They are willing prisoners of Mamta. If given a chance they will convert whole of India into WB.


 
What we need to do is to awake the dormat pride of bengali Hindus. There is an urgent need to liberate them from evil rule of Mamta and BDeshi Intruders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SwAggeR said:


> Journalists returning awards ??



May be the aura of Modi's upcoming visit to UK is turning UK police intolerant. Damn Sanghis and their fascism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

People chanted lalu vapas jao , lalu murdabad in lalus chaparan rally

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

vsdave2302 said:


> What we need to do is to awake the dormat pride of bengali Hindus. There is an urgent need to liberate them from evil rule of Mamta and BDeshi Intruders.



There is no pride there in Bengalis, dormant or non-dormant. They are Islamists by thought and deed. Some people are just lost cause. It is better to accept reality and use our energy in places where it will be helpful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Jason bourne said:


> People chanted lalu vapas jao , lalu murdabad in lalus chaparan rally



Video Or that didn't happen.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

*Intolerance in Modi’s India: Reading an Adarsh Liberal’s mind*
Guest Author / October 29, 2015 / Leisure
_“In the scorch of the mid day sun, when the whole world was busy deploring terrorism and manslaughter in the middle east, India awoke to intolerance and fascism”_

_-All JL Nehru ideologues_

I was a humble shepherd liberally grazing my goats in the grasslands of intellectualism. The _butcher from Vadnagar_ took all my goats in the blink of an eye on the noon of May 16, 2014 and unleashed a reign of intolerance.

I could clearly see the sign of things to come when every channel was saffronized with visuals of the BJP flag and logo. Modi had the opportunity that day to send a message of inclusiveness by posing infront of the INC, SP,BSP, CPI flags, but he didn’t. Would celebrating in front of a Congress flag make him any less of a BJP leader? Would it take away his victory from him? But he missed this opportunity (deliberately) of sending a message of inclusiveness and tolerance. I realized that day that we are entering an age of fascism.

Modi has a history of intolerance. He oversaw the pogrom of 2002 in which tens of thousands of Muslims were raped, murdered, crucified and publically executed. Blood-thirsty Sanghis say that the numbers were in 900s and included Hindus who died and that many Hindus died in police firing. Even the (crackpot) Courts agree with the fact-based Sanghi propaganda but by basing their assessment merely on facts, isn’t the honorable(?) Court disrespecting what a large section of erudite Indians feel? We feel that Modi personally killed tens of thousands of Muslims. That even the courts are disrespecting the feelings of distinguished citizens is clear testimony of how deep the roots of intolerance are.

We tried to cooperate with this diabolical regime and showed our support and enthusiasm by fighting it out to get selfies with the new PM but what did we get in return? Modi activated and institutionalized the most evil practice of Hindu civilization, “untouchability”, against us! He wouldn’t have liberal journalists and intellectuals on board his plane on his foreign trips. And so many foreign trips! I mean, who would want to spend money to go to a place like Mongolia, and who wouldn’t want to go to such an unventured land if all expenses are paid by the state? He’s been to 26 different countries, and our liberal journalists lost the opportunity to collect 26 different *“I Love XXXX”* t-shirts.

We had to strike back, so we looked to God and found that help was only a _‘stone’s throw’_ away. Churches came forward to help us and every stone thrown at them, every cricket ball breaking church glasses transmorphed into a club with which we beat up the growing fascism. The Lord’s commandments,_“You shall not lie”_ and _“You shall not misuse the name of the Lord your God”,_ stood in our way so we invented the 11th Commandment *“You shall break all the ten commandments above, if necessary to fight fascist forces”*. But then again, sanghis came up with their unholy concoction called “truth”. When India was liberal enough, we had freedom to disregard truth. There was freedom to be creative, imaginative and economical about the truth, but in these horrid times creativity, imagination, economy are all facing existential threats.

As if this was not enough, the _ganwaar of Gujarat _speaks in Hindi in international fora and sells his illiteracy as pride in culture. What is sadder is that the international community buys it and the desis love it. This new found pride in things Indian is only making his minions bolder on social media and in the streets. Those who looked up to us to get educated are now questioning us! Factual reporting and literature were so simple earlier (as in, what we said were established as facts), but now we’ve moved back to medieval times where our truths are countered with real truths. This is an intellectual coup! Disregard of intellectuals is the most telling symptom of intolerance.

We were once the leading lights of the Indian society. We kept the pathways dark and exercised strong control over the flashlight. With the advent of internet and Social Media, everyone has his/her own flashlight and this _bandar of_ _Bharat_, this Modi, is jumping around, showing to people things they weren’t allowed to see earlier.

A gross decline in morality has ushered in. Commoners come and disparage us, shame us, name-call us, question our credentials. Namecalling is so shameful, but is now a norm in the regime of _this butcher from Vadnagar, this ganwar of Gujarat, the bandar from Bharat , this Modi_!

What is our fault anyway? That we ask irrelevant, unworthy of an answer, hence ‘tough’ questions? And how do people pay us back for trying to rescue them from Modi- by asking fact-based, unanswerable tough questions to us. Is this not a clear attempt to muzzle the voice of the Indian liberal? Gone are days when we said what we wished to, now everybody says what they wish to. People did little else, other than listening to us. Now they talk back and silence us. We shout, they outshout. This public execution of tolerance, is this not a dastardly attack on Freedom of Speech?

Them filthy masses, they dig our past and question our varied stands on the same issues in different regimes. They indulge in whataboutery and call us hypocrites! What about their hypocrisy? They were quiet then, why can’t they be quiet now?

The things we love most about *tolerance* are its failings. The fact that it is immeasurable and unquantifiable puts it in the domain of perception, and we still have some influence on the way things are perceived. We have taken a leaf out of history as far back as early 20th century when eminent Indians returned their awards to protest against British atrocities. We are hoping that we can recreate an environment of similar distrust and insecurity as in pre-independence India. They say it will hurt India. But what is India if not liberal and what is liberalism if not what we decide it should be? Liberalism and tolerance were safe in our hands. We cannot tolerate the people, led by a man who was certified as intolerant by us, standing judge, so we battle on.

India is an idea. Well it’s a nation also, but we are more concerned about the idea because we monopolize the ideation. In our quest for tolerance customized to our definitions, India may live or die but the Idea of India shall live on and with it, the names of all of us stalwarts who imagined it.

–@ShootinThoughts
Intolerance in Modi’s India: Reading an Adarsh Liberal’s mind

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

53 Historians joins protest and speak out against the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

SwAggeR said:


> Video Or that didn't happen.




Watch india news lalu even threatened them from the stage


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659534768472633344

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

Upholding Secularism, Pluralism and Free Speech: A JNU Manual | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

The English media is again on a hysterical overdrive about freedom under threat and supposedly ‘rising intolerance’ in India. In this cabal, they have been enthusiastically joined by the legions of liberal warriors emanating from the Left citadel of the Kremlin on the banks of Yamuna: the Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU).

The people of India are being bombarded with the incessant sermonizing about secularism, freedom of expression, virtues of free debate—with left-liberals posing as the guardians of these ideas in these ‘turbulent times’.

It is therefore imperative to bring forth their own record on such matters. And so, what example can illustrate this better than the case of JNU, where these forces have reigned supreme since its inception?

*In the JNU campus, the much-vaunted secular ideals vanish in thin air with the constant abuse and harassment of Hindus and their religious beliefs. Open ridicule of Hindu deities is the favorite pastime of the liberal-progressive comrades in comfortable cahoots with the Islamists.*

Alien interpretations are foisted upon the Hindu traditions and beliefs. These are then made the pretext of calling for the annihilation of Hinduism in a thinly concealed violent language.

In fact, such was the terror unleashed in the JNU campus that Hinduism was virtually non-existent in public life there until the late 90s and driven underground even in the personal realm.

Hardly anyone dared to keep a murti of her deity in her room. People took special care to not to sport kalava—the sacred thread around the wrist, or tilak or be caught visiting the temple outside the campus.

It was simply unthinkable to publicly celebrate any Hindu festival in the JNU campus. Even the Bengali students had to go out of the campus to CR Park to celebrate Pujo. They always were careful to wipe out any traces of worship before entering the campus.

This strangling silence was broken with the beginning of the celebration of Durga Puja in a hostel room in the *Periyar Hostel* in late 90s. It was made possible due to the growth of ABVP, which provided some modicum of protection to Hindus from the usual targeted violence of the cadre of the left parties.

Even then, when the Durga Puja was fist celebrated at a public place in 2001, *the then Islamist Dean of Student, M.H. Quraishi, stood in the front of the Durga Puja Pandal and exhorted the leftist and Islamist legions to break the “Havan kund” and throw the “Murti” and pandal out of the campus.
*
This was foiled as they had grossly underestimated the growing Hindu unity due to the resentment against the unabated, unrelenting religious persecution. Seeing the fast assembling crowd of Hindus, the communist and Islamist paper tigers simply fled and Quraishi was so terrified that he hid in the home of a Hindu warden of the nearby Kaveri hostel.

However, this anti-Hindu communalism has continued till date.

Newcomers are seized upon by the comrades and slowly indoctrinated. Young B.A students (of the School of Languages) are made to sit in the ‘discussion’ where Hindu deities are ridiculed and abused. They are made to feel embarrassed for worshiping stones, trees and harbouring superstitious beliefs.
*
Hindu students, especially from the SC/ST or OBC backgrounds are mentally harassed for being Hindu and sometimes, are aggressively pressurized to boycott Hindu festivals and throw the picture or the murti of their deity, they may have, into the dustbin.
*
It is to be noted that no such discussion is ever done with regard to Islam or Christianity, which are instead praised to the skies by the atheist and Islamist comrades.
*
Wahabbism is quite strong in the campus with the active patronage of the left parties.

This year, a Shia student contesting elections in the School of Language from ABVP was violently threatened by the Islamists who wanted him to thrash him on the spot for simply saying that hysteria over Ghar wapsi is hypocritical as even Quran calls for spreading Islam.

And a few days later, candidates of all left parties condemned these “anti-Islam” remarks and “Islamophobia” during the presidential debate.

And in 2014, when a Muslim girl contested the elections for the post of President, cadres of the uber-Red AISA went to Muslim students with her pic with her Hindu boyfriend and fiancé asking them not to vote for her as she is no longer a Muslim.
*
But the actual workings of secularism and pluralism can be seen from the example of a simple hostel election last year.

In 2014, in the election for the post of the President of Sutlej hostel, there were only two candidates. One was a Kerala Muslim and other a Bihari Hindu.

Typically, hostel elections are the local affairs of the concerned hostel and both the candidates were anyway not from any party. But the left parties especially DSF (a breakaway SFI faction) converted this into an election for secularism. It simply means that the Muslim candidate must win, which he did.

To the utter shock of the people, left cadres went around shouting the slogan ‘Secularism Up Up, Communalism Down Down’!

And what did this victory of ‘secularism’ really mean? The newly elected President and the majority Muslim hostel committee immediately tried to ban the upcoming Diwali celebration because of ‘financial and political issues’ but in its magnanimity allowed Hindus to celebrate it by ‘taking permission from the concerned authorities’.

The notice was withdrawn when Hindus united and challenged him to dare celebrate Eid or Ramzan in the hostel in the future, which of course became an issue of much hue and cry about ‘fascists threatening the secular fabric of the campus.’
*
Actually, no Hindu festival passes without an abusive poster calling for its ban and threatening Hindus with annihilation along with the choicest of abuses.

And when such abuses are challenged, shouts emerge from the rooftops that ‘freedom of expression’ and ‘secularism’ are under threat as Hindus have dared to talk back.
*
The Left’s commitment to “debate and discussion” was on full display during the Mahishasura Day controversy. It was started by the AISA-spawned AIBSF (discussed earlier on IndiaFacts), and when this bogus-racist construct was challenged by various organizations they were dismissed as anti-Dalit, fascist and Hindu communalist even when Dalit and Tribal forums too opposed it.

The combined strength of the left parties ensured that no platform or avenue was available to question this phony construct. Their standard reply to any academic challenge even to the basis of such constructs—for example,the Aryan-Dravidian theory—was choicest of abuses like “you bloody barbarian Hindus….why are you afraid of re-interpretation of history?” “You are fascists, killers of Muslims in Gujarat”, “you are naturally unfit for any dialogue”, etc.

*This then is the hard truth of the left’s commitment to free speech and the pretense of any “debate culture” in its intellectual citadel of JNU.*

In fact, for the Left, freedom of speech is always a one-way traffic.

In November 2005, they disrupted the speech of then Prime Minister Manmohan Singh because they were opposed to his visit in the campus. We were told, _“an advocate of neo-liberalism has no right to speak”_.

The former Prime Minister could only continue when police forcibly removed the sloganeering students from the venue.

In August 2008, the then US assistant secretary of state for South and Central Asian affairs, Richard A. Boucher, had to cancel his visit to the American Studies Division in the School of International Studies due to a brute display of mob power by left parties.

We were again told, _“an agent of US-Imperialism has no right to speak”._ Mr. Boucher was supposed to speak on the Indo-US nuclear Deal but as *Prof Kamal Mitra Chenoy* enlightened the ‘masses’ that_“It was not prudent on part of the administration to invite Boucher for the lecture at a time when the nuke deal is a debatable issue and pending before the Nuclear Suppliers Group.”_

In April 2014, the Ambassador of Israel was invited to interact with the students of the West Asian center of School of International Studies. The Ambassador of Israel has never been allowed to enter the JNU earlier as the administration was always threatened with violence by the left and Islamist cadres.

This time, they failed to get wind of his visit and the event passed without any incident.

However, later, the left parties went about the systematic demonisation of the Professor involved and went hysterical over this _“unethical and despicable act”._

*JNUSU warned the administration against any act of dealing with Israeli authorities and its institutions in future.*

We were again told in so many words _“Who has the Right to Speak?”_And even when rumors of the possible visit of then Gujarat Chief Minister *Narendra Modi* spread after his speech in SRCC, Delhi University, the left parties began mobilising its cadre to stop Modi from setting foot inside the campus.

In 2001, when JNU decided to start a *Sanskrit Centre, *left parties tried their best to scuttle it by force. In earlier stages, they would simply demolish the walls of the under-construction center at night.

Instead of putting out a reasoned opposition, if any, they used to mock _“will JNU now produce panda-pujaris?”_ Never mind the fact that the JNU had an Arabic-Persian Centre and left parties fall over each other to ensure that more and more Madrassas are recognised by the JNU for admission to ‘any’ course.

Before the 2014 Lok Sabha elections, left parties decided to campaign for *Arvind Kejriwal* in Varanasi. They used the name of the JNUSU despite written opposition from at least ten councilors. No debate was allowed, no deliberation was done and no resolution authorising the use of the JNUSU platform in favour of a candidate was passed.

*Last year in September, in the first council meeting of the newly elected JNUSU, a resolution was presented to condemn the Islamic State and Boko Haram by 12 councilors.

All left parties closed ranks to block the resolution simply by abstaining from the vote. Again no debate, no discussion. No rationale was given as to why they refused to condemn jihadi groups when they were passing resolution after resolution condemning the Indian State and the “fascist” government and calling for self-determination by Kashmir and North-Eastern States.*

And this year,*when the ABVP won a central panel seat as Joint Secretary*, the very first comment from the JNU president and other members was that they don’t consider him a member of JNUSU!

*The only OBC member of the panel is being treated as an untouchable* who is kept out of any deliberation and talked about in a derogatory manner. Here is a sample.





*The ABVP is the largest party in the campus and the only non-left party but no space is ever ceded to its viewpoints* in any debate or general body meeting.

The resolutions or point of order put forward by its members in any school GBM or JNUSU meeting is not only never read but it is told to them on face that it’s the prerogative of the chair and it wont be read.“Do whatever you want!”

It seems that the only time the Left remembers free speech and “debate culture” is when they have to defend Hinduphobia, racism and abuse of Hindu deities.

Speakers and xenophobic pamphlets openly calling for the annihilation of Hinduism and destruction of India as a political and civilizational entity are welcome but ambassadors of states and Prime Ministers of India are not.

“Kremlin on the Jamuna” as Wikileaks described it, has failed to fulfill its stated purpose of “tolerance, for reason, for the adventure of ideas and for the search of truth.”

And it’s an infinite tragedy for India that such people still preach democracy, liberty and tolerance with a straight face.

Abhinav Prakash
Abhinav Prakash is a research scholar at Jawaharlal Nehru University, Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659637885663109121

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SwAggeR

Samudra Manthan said:


> *Intolerance in Modi’s India: Reading an Adarsh Liberal’s mind*
> Guest Author / October 29, 2015 / Leisure
> _“In the scorch of the mid day sun, when the whole world was busy deploring terrorism and manslaughter in the middle east, India awoke to intolerance and fascism”_
> 
> _-All JL Nehru ideologues_
> 
> I was a humble shepherd liberally grazing my goats in the grasslands of intellectualism. The _butcher from Vadnagar_ took all my goats in the blink of an eye on the noon of May 16, 2014 and unleashed a reign of intolerance.
> 
> I could clearly see the sign of things to come when every channel was saffronized with visuals of the BJP flag and logo. Modi had the opportunity that day to send a message of inclusiveness by posing infront of the INC, SP,BSP, CPI flags, but he didn’t. Would celebrating in front of a Congress flag make him any less of a BJP leader? Would it take away his victory from him? But he missed this opportunity (deliberately) of sending a message of inclusiveness and tolerance. I realized that day that we are entering an age of fascism.
> 
> Modi has a history of intolerance. He oversaw the pogrom of 2002 in which tens of thousands of Muslims were raped, murdered, crucified and publically executed. Blood-thirsty Sanghis say that the numbers were in 900s and included Hindus who died and that many Hindus died in police firing. Even the (crackpot) Courts agree with the fact-based Sanghi propaganda but by basing their assessment merely on facts, isn’t the honorable(?) Court disrespecting what a large section of erudite Indians feel? We feel that Modi personally killed tens of thousands of Muslims. That even the courts are disrespecting the feelings of distinguished citizens is clear testimony of how deep the roots of intolerance are.
> 
> We tried to cooperate with this diabolical regime and showed our support and enthusiasm by fighting it out to get selfies with the new PM but what did we get in return? Modi activated and institutionalized the most evil practice of Hindu civilization, “untouchability”, against us! He wouldn’t have liberal journalists and intellectuals on board his plane on his foreign trips. And so many foreign trips! I mean, who would want to spend money to go to a place like Mongolia, and who wouldn’t want to go to such an unventured land if all expenses are paid by the state? He’s been to 26 different countries, and our liberal journalists lost the opportunity to collect 26 different *“I Love XXXX”* t-shirts.
> 
> We had to strike back, so we looked to God and found that help was only a _‘stone’s throw’_ away. Churches came forward to help us and every stone thrown at them, every cricket ball breaking church glasses transmorphed into a club with which we beat up the growing fascism. The Lord’s commandments,_“You shall not lie”_ and _“You shall not misuse the name of the Lord your God”,_ stood in our way so we invented the 11th Commandment *“You shall break all the ten commandments above, if necessary to fight fascist forces”*. But then again, sanghis came up with their unholy concoction called “truth”. When India was liberal enough, we had freedom to disregard truth. There was freedom to be creative, imaginative and economical about the truth, but in these horrid times creativity, imagination, economy are all facing existential threats.
> 
> As if this was not enough, the _ganwaar of Gujarat _speaks in Hindi in international fora and sells his illiteracy as pride in culture. What is sadder is that the international community buys it and the desis love it. This new found pride in things Indian is only making his minions bolder on social media and in the streets. Those who looked up to us to get educated are now questioning us! Factual reporting and literature were so simple earlier (as in, what we said were established as facts), but now we’ve moved back to medieval times where our truths are countered with real truths. This is an intellectual coup! Disregard of intellectuals is the most telling symptom of intolerance.
> 
> We were once the leading lights of the Indian society. We kept the pathways dark and exercised strong control over the flashlight. With the advent of internet and Social Media, everyone has his/her own flashlight and this _bandar of_ _Bharat_, this Modi, is jumping around, showing to people things they weren’t allowed to see earlier.
> 
> A gross decline in morality has ushered in. Commoners come and disparage us, shame us, name-call us, question our credentials. Namecalling is so shameful, but is now a norm in the regime of _this butcher from Vadnagar, this ganwar of Gujarat, the bandar from Bharat , this Modi_!
> 
> What is our fault anyway? That we ask irrelevant, unworthy of an answer, hence ‘tough’ questions? And how do people pay us back for trying to rescue them from Modi- by asking fact-based, unanswerable tough questions to us. Is this not a clear attempt to muzzle the voice of the Indian liberal? Gone are days when we said what we wished to, now everybody says what they wish to. People did little else, other than listening to us. Now they talk back and silence us. We shout, they outshout. This public execution of tolerance, is this not a dastardly attack on Freedom of Speech?
> 
> Them filthy masses, they dig our past and question our varied stands on the same issues in different regimes. They indulge in whataboutery and call us hypocrites! What about their hypocrisy? They were quiet then, why can’t they be quiet now?
> 
> The things we love most about *tolerance* are its failings. The fact that it is immeasurable and unquantifiable puts it in the domain of perception, and we still have some influence on the way things are perceived. We have taken a leaf out of history as far back as early 20th century when eminent Indians returned their awards to protest against British atrocities. We are hoping that we can recreate an environment of similar distrust and insecurity as in pre-independence India. They say it will hurt India. But what is India if not liberal and what is liberalism if not what we decide it should be? Liberalism and tolerance were safe in our hands. We cannot tolerate the people, led by a man who was certified as intolerant by us, standing judge, so we battle on.
> 
> India is an idea. Well it’s a nation also, but we are more concerned about the idea because we monopolize the ideation. In our quest for tolerance customized to our definitions, India may live or die but the Idea of India shall live on and with it, the names of all of us stalwarts who imagined it.
> 
> –@ShootinThoughts
> Intolerance in Modi’s India: Reading an Adarsh Liberal’s mind




Rofled threw out the satire.Excellent !!



Samudra Manthan said:


> *Intolerance in Modi’s India: Reading an Adarsh Liberal’s mind*
> Guest Author / October 29, 2015 / Leisure
> _“In the scorch of the mid day sun, when the whole world was busy deploring terrorism and manslaughter in the middle east, India awoke to intolerance and fascism”_
> 
> _-All JL Nehru ideologues_
> 
> I was a humble shepherd liberally grazing my goats in the grasslands of intellectualism. The _butcher from Vadnagar_ took all my goats in the blink of an eye on the noon of May 16, 2014 and unleashed a reign of intolerance.
> 
> I could clearly see the sign of things to come when every channel was saffronized with visuals of the BJP flag and logo. Modi had the opportunity that day to send a message of inclusiveness by posing infront of the INC, SP,BSP, CPI flags, but he didn’t. Would celebrating in front of a Congress flag make him any less of a BJP leader? Would it take away his victory from him? But he missed this opportunity (deliberately) of sending a message of inclusiveness and tolerance. I realized that day that we are entering an age of fascism.
> 
> Modi has a history of intolerance. He oversaw the pogrom of 2002 in which tens of thousands of Muslims were raped, murdered, crucified and publically executed. Blood-thirsty Sanghis say that the numbers were in 900s and included Hindus who died and that many Hindus died in police firing. Even the (crackpot) Courts agree with the fact-based Sanghi propaganda but by basing their assessment merely on facts, isn’t the honorable(?) Court disrespecting what a large section of erudite Indians feel? We feel that Modi personally killed tens of thousands of Muslims. That even the courts are disrespecting the feelings of distinguished citizens is clear testimony of how deep the roots of intolerance are.
> 
> We tried to cooperate with this diabolical regime and showed our support and enthusiasm by fighting it out to get selfies with the new PM but what did we get in return? Modi activated and institutionalized the most evil practice of Hindu civilization, “untouchability”, against us! He wouldn’t have liberal journalists and intellectuals on board his plane on his foreign trips. And so many foreign trips! I mean, who would want to spend money to go to a place like Mongolia, and who wouldn’t want to go to such an unventured land if all expenses are paid by the state? He’s been to 26 different countries, and our liberal journalists lost the opportunity to collect 26 different *“I Love XXXX”* t-shirts.
> 
> We had to strike back, so we looked to God and found that help was only a _‘stone’s throw’_ away. Churches came forward to help us and every stone thrown at them, every cricket ball breaking church glasses transmorphed into a club with which we beat up the growing fascism. The Lord’s commandments,_“You shall not lie”_ and _“You shall not misuse the name of the Lord your God”,_ stood in our way so we invented the 11th Commandment *“You shall break all the ten commandments above, if necessary to fight fascist forces”*. But then again, sanghis came up with their unholy concoction called “truth”. When India was liberal enough, we had freedom to disregard truth. There was freedom to be creative, imaginative and economical about the truth, but in these horrid times creativity, imagination, economy are all facing existential threats.
> 
> As if this was not enough, the _ganwaar of Gujarat _speaks in Hindi in international fora and sells his illiteracy as pride in culture. What is sadder is that the international community buys it and the desis love it. This new found pride in things Indian is only making his minions bolder on social media and in the streets. Those who looked up to us to get educated are now questioning us! Factual reporting and literature were so simple earlier (as in, what we said were established as facts), but now we’ve moved back to medieval times where our truths are countered with real truths. This is an intellectual coup! Disregard of intellectuals is the most telling symptom of intolerance.
> 
> We were once the leading lights of the Indian society. We kept the pathways dark and exercised strong control over the flashlight. With the advent of internet and Social Media, everyone has his/her own flashlight and this _bandar of_ _Bharat_, this Modi, is jumping around, showing to people things they weren’t allowed to see earlier.
> 
> A gross decline in morality has ushered in. Commoners come and disparage us, shame us, name-call us, question our credentials. Namecalling is so shameful, but is now a norm in the regime of _this butcher from Vadnagar, this ganwar of Gujarat, the bandar from Bharat , this Modi_!
> 
> What is our fault anyway? That we ask irrelevant, unworthy of an answer, hence ‘tough’ questions? And how do people pay us back for trying to rescue them from Modi- by asking fact-based, unanswerable tough questions to us. Is this not a clear attempt to muzzle the voice of the Indian liberal? Gone are days when we said what we wished to, now everybody says what they wish to. People did little else, other than listening to us. Now they talk back and silence us. We shout, they outshout. This public execution of tolerance, is this not a dastardly attack on Freedom of Speech?
> 
> Them filthy masses, they dig our past and question our varied stands on the same issues in different regimes. They indulge in whataboutery and call us hypocrites! What about their hypocrisy? They were quiet then, why can’t they be quiet now?
> 
> The things we love most about *tolerance* are its failings. The fact that it is immeasurable and unquantifiable puts it in the domain of perception, and we still have some influence on the way things are perceived. We have taken a leaf out of history as far back as early 20th century when eminent Indians returned their awards to protest against British atrocities. We are hoping that we can recreate an environment of similar distrust and insecurity as in pre-independence India. They say it will hurt India. But what is India if not liberal and what is liberalism if not what we decide it should be? Liberalism and tolerance were safe in our hands. We cannot tolerate the people, led by a man who was certified as intolerant by us, standing judge, so we battle on.
> 
> India is an idea. Well it’s a nation also, but we are more concerned about the idea because we monopolize the ideation. In our quest for tolerance customized to our definitions, India may live or die but the Idea of India shall live on and with it, the names of all of us stalwarts who imagined it.
> 
> –@ShootinThoughts
> Intolerance in Modi’s India: Reading an Adarsh Liberal’s mind




Rofled threw out the satire.Excellent !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> 53 Historians joins protest and speak out against the government.



This is the poison halahala coming out of the samudra manthan ongoing in India. There is no Shivji now to drink up this filth. We need some lead encased cells in a desolate place somewhere to put away this poisonous waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> 53 Historians joins protest and speak out against the government.




Save Bihar !! Campaign in full throttle.

Would love to see how these obstructionists behave after 5'th.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

TejasMk3 said:


> Upholding Secularism, Pluralism and Free Speech: A JNU Manual | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts
> 
> The English media is again on a hysterical overdrive about freedom under threat and supposedly ‘rising intolerance’ in India. In this cabal, they have been enthusiastically joined by the legions of liberal warriors emanating from the Left citadel of the Kremlin on the banks of Yamuna: the Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU).
> 
> The people of India are being bombarded with the incessant sermonizing about secularism, freedom of expression, virtues of free debate—with left-liberals posing as the guardians of these ideas in these ‘turbulent times’.
> 
> It is therefore imperative to bring forth their own record on such matters. And so, what example can illustrate this better than the case of JNU, where these forces have reigned supreme since its inception?
> 
> *In the JNU campus, the much-vaunted secular ideals vanish in thin air with the constant abuse and harassment of Hindus and their religious beliefs. Open ridicule of Hindu deities is the favorite pastime of the liberal-progressive comrades in comfortable cahoots with the Islamists.*
> 
> Alien interpretations are foisted upon the Hindu traditions and beliefs. These are then made the pretext of calling for the annihilation of Hinduism in a thinly concealed violent language.
> 
> In fact, such was the terror unleashed in the JNU campus that Hinduism was virtually non-existent in public life there until the late 90s and driven underground even in the personal realm.
> 
> Hardly anyone dared to keep a murti of her deity in her room. People took special care to not to sport kalava—the sacred thread around the wrist, or tilak or be caught visiting the temple outside the campus.
> 
> It was simply unthinkable to publicly celebrate any Hindu festival in the JNU campus. Even the Bengali students had to go out of the campus to CR Park to celebrate Pujo. They always were careful to wipe out any traces of worship before entering the campus.
> 
> This strangling silence was broken with the beginning of the celebration of Durga Puja in a hostel room in the *Periyar Hostel* in late 90s. It was made possible due to the growth of ABVP, which provided some modicum of protection to Hindus from the usual targeted violence of the cadre of the left parties.
> 
> Even then, when the Durga Puja was fist celebrated at a public place in 2001, *the then Islamist Dean of Student, M.H. Quraishi, stood in the front of the Durga Puja Pandal and exhorted the leftist and Islamist legions to break the “Havan kund” and throw the “Murti” and pandal out of the campus.
> *
> This was foiled as they had grossly underestimated the growing Hindu unity due to the resentment against the unabated, unrelenting religious persecution. Seeing the fast assembling crowd of Hindus, the communist and Islamist paper tigers simply fled and Quraishi was so terrified that he hid in the home of a Hindu warden of the nearby Kaveri hostel.
> 
> However, this anti-Hindu communalism has continued till date.
> 
> Newcomers are seized upon by the comrades and slowly indoctrinated. Young B.A students (of the School of Languages) are made to sit in the ‘discussion’ where Hindu deities are ridiculed and abused. They are made to feel embarrassed for worshiping stones, trees and harbouring superstitious beliefs.
> *
> Hindu students, especially from the SC/ST or OBC backgrounds are mentally harassed for being Hindu and sometimes, are aggressively pressurized to boycott Hindu festivals and throw the picture or the murti of their deity, they may have, into the dustbin.
> *
> It is to be noted that no such discussion is ever done with regard to Islam or Christianity, which are instead praised to the skies by the atheist and Islamist comrades.
> *
> Wahabbism is quite strong in the campus with the active patronage of the left parties.
> 
> This year, a Shia student contesting elections in the School of Language from ABVP was violently threatened by the Islamists who wanted him to thrash him on the spot for simply saying that hysteria over Ghar wapsi is hypocritical as even Quran calls for spreading Islam.
> 
> And a few days later, candidates of all left parties condemned these “anti-Islam” remarks and “Islamophobia” during the presidential debate.
> 
> And in 2014, when a Muslim girl contested the elections for the post of President, cadres of the uber-Red AISA went to Muslim students with her pic with her Hindu boyfriend and fiancé asking them not to vote for her as she is no longer a Muslim.
> *
> But the actual workings of secularism and pluralism can be seen from the example of a simple hostel election last year.
> 
> In 2014, in the election for the post of the President of Sutlej hostel, there were only two candidates. One was a Kerala Muslim and other a Bihari Hindu.
> 
> Typically, hostel elections are the local affairs of the concerned hostel and both the candidates were anyway not from any party. But the left parties especially DSF (a breakaway SFI faction) converted this into an election for secularism. It simply means that the Muslim candidate must win, which he did.
> 
> To the utter shock of the people, left cadres went around shouting the slogan ‘Secularism Up Up, Communalism Down Down’!
> 
> And what did this victory of ‘secularism’ really mean? The newly elected President and the majority Muslim hostel committee immediately tried to ban the upcoming Diwali celebration because of ‘financial and political issues’ but in its magnanimity allowed Hindus to celebrate it by ‘taking permission from the concerned authorities’.
> 
> The notice was withdrawn when Hindus united and challenged him to dare celebrate Eid or Ramzan in the hostel in the future, which of course became an issue of much hue and cry about ‘fascists threatening the secular fabric of the campus.’
> *
> Actually, no Hindu festival passes without an abusive poster calling for its ban and threatening Hindus with annihilation along with the choicest of abuses.
> 
> And when such abuses are challenged, shouts emerge from the rooftops that ‘freedom of expression’ and ‘secularism’ are under threat as Hindus have dared to talk back.
> *
> The Left’s commitment to “debate and discussion” was on full display during the Mahishasura Day controversy. It was started by the AISA-spawned AIBSF (discussed earlier on IndiaFacts), and when this bogus-racist construct was challenged by various organizations they were dismissed as anti-Dalit, fascist and Hindu communalist even when Dalit and Tribal forums too opposed it.
> 
> The combined strength of the left parties ensured that no platform or avenue was available to question this phony construct. Their standard reply to any academic challenge even to the basis of such constructs—for example,the Aryan-Dravidian theory—was choicest of abuses like “you bloody barbarian Hindus….why are you afraid of re-interpretation of history?” “You are fascists, killers of Muslims in Gujarat”, “you are naturally unfit for any dialogue”, etc.
> 
> *This then is the hard truth of the left’s commitment to free speech and the pretense of any “debate culture” in its intellectual citadel of JNU.*
> 
> In fact, for the Left, freedom of speech is always a one-way traffic.
> 
> In November 2005, they disrupted the speech of then Prime Minister Manmohan Singh because they were opposed to his visit in the campus. We were told, _“an advocate of neo-liberalism has no right to speak”_.
> 
> The former Prime Minister could only continue when police forcibly removed the sloganeering students from the venue.
> 
> In August 2008, the then US assistant secretary of state for South and Central Asian affairs, Richard A. Boucher, had to cancel his visit to the American Studies Division in the School of International Studies due to a brute display of mob power by left parties.
> 
> We were again told, _“an agent of US-Imperialism has no right to speak”._ Mr. Boucher was supposed to speak on the Indo-US nuclear Deal but as *Prof Kamal Mitra Chenoy* enlightened the ‘masses’ that_“It was not prudent on part of the administration to invite Boucher for the lecture at a time when the nuke deal is a debatable issue and pending before the Nuclear Suppliers Group.”_
> 
> In April 2014, the Ambassador of Israel was invited to interact with the students of the West Asian center of School of International Studies. The Ambassador of Israel has never been allowed to enter the JNU earlier as the administration was always threatened with violence by the left and Islamist cadres.
> 
> This time, they failed to get wind of his visit and the event passed without any incident.
> 
> However, later, the left parties went about the systematic demonisation of the Professor involved and went hysterical over this _“unethical and despicable act”._
> 
> *JNUSU warned the administration against any act of dealing with Israeli authorities and its institutions in future.*
> 
> We were again told in so many words _“Who has the Right to Speak?”_And even when rumors of the possible visit of then Gujarat Chief Minister *Narendra Modi* spread after his speech in SRCC, Delhi University, the left parties began mobilising its cadre to stop Modi from setting foot inside the campus.
> 
> In 2001, when JNU decided to start a *Sanskrit Centre, *left parties tried their best to scuttle it by force. In earlier stages, they would simply demolish the walls of the under-construction center at night.
> 
> Instead of putting out a reasoned opposition, if any, they used to mock _“will JNU now produce panda-pujaris?”_ Never mind the fact that the JNU had an Arabic-Persian Centre and left parties fall over each other to ensure that more and more Madrassas are recognised by the JNU for admission to ‘any’ course.
> 
> Before the 2014 Lok Sabha elections, left parties decided to campaign for *Arvind Kejriwal* in Varanasi. They used the name of the JNUSU despite written opposition from at least ten councilors. No debate was allowed, no deliberation was done and no resolution authorising the use of the JNUSU platform in favour of a candidate was passed.
> 
> *Last year in September, in the first council meeting of the newly elected JNUSU, a resolution was presented to condemn the Islamic State and Boko Haram by 12 councilors.
> 
> All left parties closed ranks to block the resolution simply by abstaining from the vote. Again no debate, no discussion. No rationale was given as to why they refused to condemn jihadi groups when they were passing resolution after resolution condemning the Indian State and the “fascist” government and calling for self-determination by Kashmir and North-Eastern States.*
> 
> And this year,*when the ABVP won a central panel seat as Joint Secretary*, the very first comment from the JNU president and other members was that they don’t consider him a member of JNUSU!
> 
> *The only OBC member of the panel is being treated as an untouchable* who is kept out of any deliberation and talked about in a derogatory manner. Here is a sample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The ABVP is the largest party in the campus and the only non-left party but no space is ever ceded to its viewpoints* in any debate or general body meeting.
> 
> The resolutions or point of order put forward by its members in any school GBM or JNUSU meeting is not only never read but it is told to them on face that it’s the prerogative of the chair and it wont be read.“Do whatever you want!”
> 
> It seems that the only time the Left remembers free speech and “debate culture” is when they have to defend Hinduphobia, racism and abuse of Hindu deities.
> 
> Speakers and xenophobic pamphlets openly calling for the annihilation of Hinduism and destruction of India as a political and civilizational entity are welcome but ambassadors of states and Prime Ministers of India are not.
> 
> “Kremlin on the Jamuna” as Wikileaks described it, has failed to fulfill its stated purpose of “tolerance, for reason, for the adventure of ideas and for the search of truth.”
> 
> And it’s an infinite tragedy for India that such people still preach democracy, liberty and tolerance with a straight face.
> 
> Abhinav Prakash
> Abhinav Prakash is a research scholar at Jawaharlal Nehru University, Delhi.


 
I remember the speeches of these champions of sicularism in2012 election in gujarat. They used each and every abuse in dictionary for Modi. The champion of Champion of secularism Mani Shankar Aiyer told Modi the blood man (Lahu Purush) Pani Purush. nother champion called him Rat, another called him monkey. Congress Gujarat president crossed all limit and told Modi the devotee of Bahuchara ji (Impotent). After abusing him with all abuse in dictonary, next morning they told that there is no freedom of speech in Gujarat.

Like Bihar, where Lalu told Modi Brahma Pishach and Amit shah a nabhakshi. If you comment about the background of Sonia gandhi, you are uncivilized and eveil but if you say India's prime minister a Brahm Pishach , you are a secular. Media shall not cry. Nobody will tell you that You are doing any wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Lo bhai inki bhi kami thi .. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659686183128031232

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659668507127255040






This Romila Thapar is a female look alike of Lord Voldemort.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

TejasMk3 said:


> Upholding Secularism, Pluralism and Free Speech: A JNU Manual | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts
> 
> The English media is again on a hysterical overdrive about freedom under threat and supposedly ‘rising intolerance’ in India. In this cabal, they have been enthusiastically joined by the legions of liberal warriors emanating from the Left citadel of the Kremlin on the banks of Yamuna: the Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU).
> 
> The people of India are being bombarded with the incessant sermonizing about secularism, freedom of expression, virtues of free debate—with left-liberals posing as the guardians of these ideas in these ‘turbulent times’.
> 
> It is therefore imperative to bring forth their own record on such matters. And so, what example can illustrate this better than the case of JNU, where these forces have reigned supreme since its inception?
> 
> *In the JNU campus, the much-vaunted secular ideals vanish in thin air with the constant abuse and harassment of Hindus and their religious beliefs. Open ridicule of Hindu deities is the favorite pastime of the liberal-progressive comrades in comfortable cahoots with the Islamists.*
> 
> Alien interpretations are foisted upon the Hindu traditions and beliefs. These are then made the pretext of calling for the annihilation of Hinduism in a thinly concealed violent language.
> 
> In fact, such was the terror unleashed in the JNU campus that Hinduism was virtually non-existent in public life there until the late 90s and driven underground even in the personal realm.
> 
> Hardly anyone dared to keep a murti of her deity in her room. People took special care to not to sport kalava—the sacred thread around the wrist, or tilak or be caught visiting the temple outside the campus.
> 
> It was simply unthinkable to publicly celebrate any Hindu festival in the JNU campus. Even the Bengali students had to go out of the campus to CR Park to celebrate Pujo. They always were careful to wipe out any traces of worship before entering the campus.
> 
> This strangling silence was broken with the beginning of the celebration of Durga Puja in a hostel room in the *Periyar Hostel* in late 90s. It was made possible due to the growth of ABVP, which provided some modicum of protection to Hindus from the usual targeted violence of the cadre of the left parties.
> 
> Even then, when the Durga Puja was fist celebrated at a public place in 2001, *the then Islamist Dean of Student, M.H. Quraishi, stood in the front of the Durga Puja Pandal and exhorted the leftist and Islamist legions to break the “Havan kund” and throw the “Murti” and pandal out of the campus.
> *
> This was foiled as they had grossly underestimated the growing Hindu unity due to the resentment against the unabated, unrelenting religious persecution. Seeing the fast assembling crowd of Hindus, the communist and Islamist paper tigers simply fled and Quraishi was so terrified that he hid in the home of a Hindu warden of the nearby Kaveri hostel.
> 
> However, this anti-Hindu communalism has continued till date.
> 
> Newcomers are seized upon by the comrades and slowly indoctrinated. Young B.A students (of the School of Languages) are made to sit in the ‘discussion’ where Hindu deities are ridiculed and abused. They are made to feel embarrassed for worshiping stones, trees and harbouring superstitious beliefs.
> *
> Hindu students, especially from the SC/ST or OBC backgrounds are mentally harassed for being Hindu and sometimes, are aggressively pressurized to boycott Hindu festivals and throw the picture or the murti of their deity, they may have, into the dustbin.
> *
> It is to be noted that no such discussion is ever done with regard to Islam or Christianity, which are instead praised to the skies by the atheist and Islamist comrades.
> *
> Wahabbism is quite strong in the campus with the active patronage of the left parties.
> 
> This year, a Shia student contesting elections in the School of Language from ABVP was violently threatened by the Islamists who wanted him to thrash him on the spot for simply saying that hysteria over Ghar wapsi is hypocritical as even Quran calls for spreading Islam.
> 
> And a few days later, candidates of all left parties condemned these “anti-Islam” remarks and “Islamophobia” during the presidential debate.
> 
> And in 2014, when a Muslim girl contested the elections for the post of President, cadres of the uber-Red AISA went to Muslim students with her pic with her Hindu boyfriend and fiancé asking them not to vote for her as she is no longer a Muslim.
> *
> But the actual workings of secularism and pluralism can be seen from the example of a simple hostel election last year.
> 
> In 2014, in the election for the post of the President of Sutlej hostel, there were only two candidates. One was a Kerala Muslim and other a Bihari Hindu.
> 
> Typically, hostel elections are the local affairs of the concerned hostel and both the candidates were anyway not from any party. But the left parties especially DSF (a breakaway SFI faction) converted this into an election for secularism. It simply means that the Muslim candidate must win, which he did.
> 
> To the utter shock of the people, left cadres went around shouting the slogan ‘Secularism Up Up, Communalism Down Down’!
> 
> And what did this victory of ‘secularism’ really mean? The newly elected President and the majority Muslim hostel committee immediately tried to ban the upcoming Diwali celebration because of ‘financial and political issues’ but in its magnanimity allowed Hindus to celebrate it by ‘taking permission from the concerned authorities’.
> 
> The notice was withdrawn when Hindus united and challenged him to dare celebrate Eid or Ramzan in the hostel in the future, which of course became an issue of much hue and cry about ‘fascists threatening the secular fabric of the campus.’
> *
> Actually, no Hindu festival passes without an abusive poster calling for its ban and threatening Hindus with annihilation along with the choicest of abuses.
> 
> And when such abuses are challenged, shouts emerge from the rooftops that ‘freedom of expression’ and ‘secularism’ are under threat as Hindus have dared to talk back.
> *
> The Left’s commitment to “debate and discussion” was on full display during the Mahishasura Day controversy. It was started by the AISA-spawned AIBSF (discussed earlier on IndiaFacts), and when this bogus-racist construct was challenged by various organizations they were dismissed as anti-Dalit, fascist and Hindu communalist even when Dalit and Tribal forums too opposed it.
> 
> The combined strength of the left parties ensured that no platform or avenue was available to question this phony construct. Their standard reply to any academic challenge even to the basis of such constructs—for example,the Aryan-Dravidian theory—was choicest of abuses like “you bloody barbarian Hindus….why are you afraid of re-interpretation of history?” “You are fascists, killers of Muslims in Gujarat”, “you are naturally unfit for any dialogue”, etc.
> 
> *This then is the hard truth of the left’s commitment to free speech and the pretense of any “debate culture” in its intellectual citadel of JNU.*
> 
> In fact, for the Left, freedom of speech is always a one-way traffic.
> 
> In November 2005, they disrupted the speech of then Prime Minister Manmohan Singh because they were opposed to his visit in the campus. We were told, _“an advocate of neo-liberalism has no right to speak”_.
> 
> The former Prime Minister could only continue when police forcibly removed the sloganeering students from the venue.
> 
> In August 2008, the then US assistant secretary of state for South and Central Asian affairs, Richard A. Boucher, had to cancel his visit to the American Studies Division in the School of International Studies due to a brute display of mob power by left parties.
> 
> We were again told, _“an agent of US-Imperialism has no right to speak”._ Mr. Boucher was supposed to speak on the Indo-US nuclear Deal but as *Prof Kamal Mitra Chenoy* enlightened the ‘masses’ that_“It was not prudent on part of the administration to invite Boucher for the lecture at a time when the nuke deal is a debatable issue and pending before the Nuclear Suppliers Group.”_
> 
> In April 2014, the Ambassador of Israel was invited to interact with the students of the West Asian center of School of International Studies. The Ambassador of Israel has never been allowed to enter the JNU earlier as the administration was always threatened with violence by the left and Islamist cadres.
> 
> This time, they failed to get wind of his visit and the event passed without any incident.
> 
> However, later, the left parties went about the systematic demonisation of the Professor involved and went hysterical over this _“unethical and despicable act”._
> 
> *JNUSU warned the administration against any act of dealing with Israeli authorities and its institutions in future.*
> 
> We were again told in so many words _“Who has the Right to Speak?”_And even when rumors of the possible visit of then Gujarat Chief Minister *Narendra Modi* spread after his speech in SRCC, Delhi University, the left parties began mobilising its cadre to stop Modi from setting foot inside the campus.
> 
> In 2001, when JNU decided to start a *Sanskrit Centre, *left parties tried their best to scuttle it by force. In earlier stages, they would simply demolish the walls of the under-construction center at night.
> 
> Instead of putting out a reasoned opposition, if any, they used to mock _“will JNU now produce panda-pujaris?”_ Never mind the fact that the JNU had an Arabic-Persian Centre and left parties fall over each other to ensure that more and more Madrassas are recognised by the JNU for admission to ‘any’ course.
> 
> Before the 2014 Lok Sabha elections, left parties decided to campaign for *Arvind Kejriwal* in Varanasi. They used the name of the JNUSU despite written opposition from at least ten councilors. No debate was allowed, no deliberation was done and no resolution authorising the use of the JNUSU platform in favour of a candidate was passed.
> 
> *Last year in September, in the first council meeting of the newly elected JNUSU, a resolution was presented to condemn the Islamic State and Boko Haram by 12 councilors.
> 
> All left parties closed ranks to block the resolution simply by abstaining from the vote. Again no debate, no discussion. No rationale was given as to why they refused to condemn jihadi groups when they were passing resolution after resolution condemning the Indian State and the “fascist” government and calling for self-determination by Kashmir and North-Eastern States.*
> 
> And this year,*when the ABVP won a central panel seat as Joint Secretary*, the very first comment from the JNU president and other members was that they don’t consider him a member of JNUSU!
> 
> *The only OBC member of the panel is being treated as an untouchable* who is kept out of any deliberation and talked about in a derogatory manner. Here is a sample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The ABVP is the largest party in the campus and the only non-left party but no space is ever ceded to its viewpoints* in any debate or general body meeting.
> 
> The resolutions or point of order put forward by its members in any school GBM or JNUSU meeting is not only never read but it is told to them on face that it’s the prerogative of the chair and it wont be read.“Do whatever you want!”
> 
> It seems that the only time the Left remembers free speech and “debate culture” is when they have to defend Hinduphobia, racism and abuse of Hindu deities.
> 
> Speakers and xenophobic pamphlets openly calling for the annihilation of Hinduism and destruction of India as a political and civilizational entity are welcome but ambassadors of states and Prime Ministers of India are not.
> 
> “Kremlin on the Jamuna” as Wikileaks described it, has failed to fulfill its stated purpose of “tolerance, for reason, for the adventure of ideas and for the search of truth.”
> 
> And it’s an infinite tragedy for India that such people still preach democracy, liberty and tolerance with a straight face.
> 
> Abhinav Prakash
> Abhinav Prakash is a research scholar at Jawaharlal Nehru University, Delhi.


If what's written is all true and I am PM come what may come I will simply appoint SS as it's VC and give him free hand to stem the rott in this university. This university is just churning out anti-nationals in broad day light.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> If what's written is all true and I am PM come what may come I will simply appoint SS as it's VC and give him free hand to stem the rott in this university. This university is just churning out anti-nationals in broad day light.








This is what i love about China. They forced Imams to dance in the street in scientist outfits forcing them to accept they wont indoctrinate kids. Something similar must be done with JNU morons

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Lo bhai inki bhi kami thi ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659686183128031232




They did it in 2009 too, even blood telegrams were written but back then it was not covered like it is being today. We are up against whole leftover eco system of Congress. Next wave is expected during next legislative poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> They did it in 2009 too, even blood telegrams were written but back then it was not covered like it is being today. We are up against whole leftover eco system of Congress. Next wave is expected during next legislative poll.



Next couple of years will be tough, the entire rot in the system is being exposed and they have to be cleaned and made irrelevant...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659663595265851392

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

vsdave2302 said:


> This is the difference between Spineless Rajnath and Modi. Modi will never backtrack. He will always attack. This is Idiot i showing unnecessary regret where he has no role.




...and you believe that the Home Minister would have made this comment without the PM's approval?



*New Delhi: After the official guest house of Kerala House was swarmed with policemen after a call from activists of the Hindu Sena group on Monday, the Prime Minister's Office (PMO) pulled up both Delhi Police Chief and the Lieutenant Governor, according to sources. *

*The PMO asked why a large team of 20 policemen was sent for the raid at the Kerala house. *

PMO pulls up Delhi top cop Bassi , L-G over Kerala House raid over 'beef' in menu: Sources - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Free Free Free ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Free Free Free ....





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659653811175198720

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

TOIlet has sniffed some reality, but just a bit (and because they would look really stupid if they didn't):

Bihar elections: Saffron hopes surge after good turnout in phase 3 in areas seen as pro-BJP - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

India really put forward its best in wooing Africa

Beautiful Logo










Decorated cars for the leaders at #IAFS #IndoAfricaSummit






Stunning set-up of plenary hall of #IAFS . #win















African leaders in Modi jacket!!






This is how South Africa treated MMS when he went to attend BRICs summit there. Tells a lot about the stature of India in their eyes during Golden Congress rule.

BRICSwall: Zuma has no time for PM, keeps him 40 km away - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

I kinda like that Mugabe stayed the odd man out.

One of those guys that has his own firm compass.

Gives a hate speech on Western imperialist designs and racist white people....and then has a proper English breakfast with tea with all the proper manners....and his spoken English is perfect with received accent and all - thats Mugabe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Arun Jaitley on "rabid anti-BJP elements"
Finance Minister Arun Jaitley today hit out at those creative personalities returning awards as “rabid anti-BJP elements” and said some of them had gone to Varanasi to campaign against Narendra Modi in the last general elections.

“Those returning awards are playing politics by other means. They are rabid anti-BJP elements,” Jaitley, who also holds charge of the Information and Broadcasting Ministry, told reporters here to a question on the returning of awards by writers and film-makers.

Stating that space of the Left has reduced, he claimed that those returning awards were in a way electioneering against the BJP in Bihar polls.

Rejecting the charge that an atmosphere of intolerance was prevailing in the country, he said there was normalcy in the country and there was no atmosphere (of intolerance) for which the central government was responsible.

He condemned all the incidents being dubbed as examples of intolerance and called for strict action against those responsible for it.

The union minister, however, said there was a disproportionate political reaction to the incidents taking place in the country and asked those returning awards if their conscience had pricked when corruption and scams to the tune of lakhs and crores of rupees were taking place during the UPA rule.

On the students of FTII withdrawing agitation and resuming academic activities in the campus, Jaitley welcomed the move and said the government wanted to make FTII an institution of excellence.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## saurav

Samudra Manthan said:


> India really put forward its best in wooing Africa
> 
> Beautiful Logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decorated cars for the leaders at #IAFS #IndoAfricaSummit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning set-up of plenary hall of #IAFS . #win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African leaders in Modi jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how South Africa treated MMS when he went to attend BRICs summit there. Tells a lot about the stature of India in their eyes during Golden Congress rule.
> 
> BRICSwall: Zuma has no time for PM, keeps him 40 km away - Indian Express



Modi has to quickly make some adjustments in his media policy. Time is running out. English media has totally boycotted this mega event. Something needs to be done. Regional media must be encouraged. This avoid-media policy is horrendously unsuccessful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Whats weird is im not seeing the uploads to Modi youtube channel on the Africa-India summit.

What gives?

Edit: NVM, they just updated it now. Hope more comes later.


----------



## Star Wars

this came from Giriaj Singh twitter account

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> Free Free Free ....




Posters se kumar viswas gayab wo to isme hona hi chahiye ..


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Posters se kumar viswas gayab wo to isme hona hi chahiye ..


make up karwane gaya hoga .


----------



## Star Wars

Did you guys hear Ajay Devgan is doing Election Campaign for NDA in BIhar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Did you guys hear Ajay Devgan is doing Election Campaign for NDA in BIhar ?


yeah there was lathicharge when he didn't turned up in of the rallies couple of weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

ranjeet said:


> Free Free Free ....


Wonder WTF AISA ( Kavita Krishnan) must be thinking about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 268030
> 
> 
> this came from Giriaj Singh twitter account



Mukul roy defected from TMC last year when CBI closed on him during Chit fund scam. And Giriraj is Bhumihar so no awards guessing why he is on Maoists' target.


----------



## itachii

vsdave2302 said:


> What we need to do is to awake the dormat pride of bengali Hindus. There is an urgent need to liberate them from evil rule of Mamta and BDeshi Intruders.



Bengali hindus are self imposed prisoners. The day they stood silent when durga puja was banned just in order to appease a community, is the day I gave up on them.. inculcating Hindu pride in such a large sicular leaning coward hindus is next to impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

The biggest joke in Patna right now: 8 seats for Congress are being given odds of 1:16 against. No rates beyond 8 seats"..


That means 32 shits are cnfrmed bjps just need 90 more

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Samudra Manthan said:


> India really put forward its best in wooing Africa
> 
> Beautiful Logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decorated cars for the leaders at #IAFS #IndoAfricaSummit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning set-up of plenary hall of #IAFS . #win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African leaders in Modi jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how South Africa treated MMS when he went to attend BRICs summit there. Tells a lot about the stature of India in their eyes during Golden Congress rule.
> 
> BRICSwall: Zuma has no time for PM, keeps him 40 km away - Indian Express


Wow..such a huge event with almost all African leaders in attendance...& our media was too busy talking about only beef & buffalo? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659704965489823744
More & more prominent voices from similar field are exposing these hypocrites...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659724463697584128l

Check this out...read the article...explains the state of congress party & their future under Pappu! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659724722087829505

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

saurav said:


> Modi has to quickly make some adjustments in his media policy. Time is running out. English media has totally boycotted this mega event. Something needs to be done. Regional media must be encouraged. This avoid- media policy is horrendously unsuccessful.



I think the English media is irrelevant today. DD has turned out to be the most watched channel and even TV9 Kannada has more viewership than the whole of English channels put together.


----------



## TejasMk3

JanjaWeed said:


> Wow..such a huge event with almost all African leaders in attendance...& our media was too busy talking about only beef & buffalo?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659704965489823744



Congress leaders stay away from PM’s dinner for African leaders - Livemint

Congress boycott, media boycott.. Congis call this Nehru's brainchild, but then Manish Tewari was insulting this summit talking about morality etc. 

I dont really watch news channels, Has it really been completely blanked out? A bit weird, as this is the biggest congregation of world leaders since the NAM summit in 1983.

Anyway now they congis have clarified that they are not totally boycotting but will attend the presidents dinner, so maybe you can expect bigger coverage.

@Hindustani78 made a nice thread where he was updating info.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Top Media Honchos went and met Nitish in his residence, Whats cooking ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> Congress leaders stay away from PM’s dinner for African leaders - Livemint
> 
> Congress boycott, media boycott.. Congis call this Nehru's brainchild, but then Manish Tewari was insulting this summit talking about morality etc.
> 
> I dont really watch news channels, Has it really been completely blanked out? A bit weird, as this is the biggest congregation of world leaders since the NAM summit in 1983.
> 
> Anyway now they congis have clarified that they are not totally boycotting but will attend the presidents dinner, so maybe you can expect bigger coverage.
> 
> @Hindustani78 made a nice thread where he was updating info.


& my advise to the Congress party is as under..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659687942592577536


Star Wars said:


> Top Media Honchos went and met Nitish in his residence, Whats cooking ?


Maybe asking for their money now. Nitish failed them despite their magnanimous coverage of MGB for free!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jamahir

Samudra Manthan said:


> African leaders in Modi jacket!!





seems that the public leaders of zimbabwe, algeria and egypt are the only public african leaders with some spine.


----------



## Echo_419

SwAggeR said:


> Fair assessment !! But 5'th is crucial too.
> 
> 
> I am following Russian external affairs twitter handle.
> 
> Russian fighters are bombing in excess of 100+ targets on daily basis. Putin is just showing the World how it's done.





SwAggeR said:


> Fair assessment !! But 5'th is crucial too.
> 
> 
> I am following Russian external affairs twitter handle.
> 
> Russian fighters are bombing in excess of 100+ targets on daily basis. Putin is just showing the World how it's done.



Link bhej dio



SarthakGanguly said:


> Would banning Diwali crackers really infringe religious rights?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not anti India. It is an anti Hindu website.



What do you expect from a commie website


----------



## Samudra Manthan

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659704965489823744
> More & more prominent voices from similar field are exposing these hypocrites...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659724463697584128l
> 
> Check this out...read the article...explains the state of congress party & their future under Pappu!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659724722087829505



Rahul and dignity do not go together, even as an extra.

Sandipan Sharma is still living in a dream world dreaming of a Mahaghatbandan victory and Nitish Kumar as the worthy challenger to Modi.



jamahir said:


> seems that the public leaders of zimbabwe, algeria and egypt are the only public african leaders with some spine.



Mugabe is in suit, what about the other two?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


> I don't get it. India is 80% Hindu, 84% if you add all Dharmics. How is being against 84% of population of a country not being against that country? Which school of logic is this?
> 
> To top it Indian soul is a Hindu soul. So can one be pro-India but anti its soul?



If all this would have been that simple 


Samudra Manthan said:


> My respect for Biharis is going up every minute I spend on this thread. Delhiwallon doob maro. A Bihari is 100 times smarter than a Delhiwallah bozo.



 saare delhi wale aide nahi hote


----------



## Star Wars

Lalu's sons beaten up by youths for eve-teasing-INews - IBNLive Mobile

an old news i dug up

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Echo_419 said:


> If all this would have been that simple
> 
> 
> saare delhi wale aide nahi hote


 
Chal thuje honorary non-Delhiwallah samaj lenge even though you are from Delhi just to disassociate you from Delhi.


----------



## jamahir

Samudra Manthan said:


> Mugabe is in suit, what about the other two?



the photo is too small to recognize bouteflika and al-sisi... perhaps they didn't attend.


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


> He will be back one way or another.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *An Action Replay of Vajpayee's Times*
> Arjun Sampath in Tamil Nadu must be the happiest man now. He would never have imagined his name in the front page of the largest English newspaper in India. But he has made to its front page with his one liner: “Those who eat beef should go to Pakistan”. Sampath heads a one-man outfit called Indu Makkal Katchi (Hindu people’s party) — a letterhead entity. Now, thanks to the leading English daily, he is one of the intolerant Hindu faces in India and outside. See how things have moved in the last few weeks to make non-entities the new and dark faces of India.
> 
> *Dadri to Blackening*
> 
> In a barbaric act, a Muslim in Dadri village in UP was lynched because he was believed to have slaughtered a cow. Look at the facts and how the discourse went. UP is ruled by the ‘secular’ Samajwadi Party led by Mulayam Singh Yadav whose son Akhilesh Yadav is the Chief Minister. No one blames the UP government or questions Mulayam or Akhilesh. ‘India’s plurality in danger under Modi’, charge the media, opposition and scores of Sahitya Akademi award winning writers, whose target is Modi. A month before, in Karnataka ruled by the ‘secular’ Congress, someone, who the media regards as rationalist, was killed. No one blamed Siddaramaiah or Sonia. Hindu forces are responsible, said the very intellectuals, media and opposition again all pointing at Modi. Even earlier, a rationalist was killed in Maharashtra when Congress was in power in the State and also at the Centre. No one questioned the Maharashtra Chief Minister or the Congress president. But, by pre-written script, Hindu forces were held responsible. A few days back Sudheendra Kulkarni, a well-intentioned peace activist, who has found a new role as interlocutor between Pakistan and India, was blackened with ink by Shiv Sena. The whole ‘secular’ brigade began shouting ‘intolerance’ — read Modi — rules India. Couple of days back, two persons from some unknown ‘Hindu Sena’ blackened the face of a Kashmir MLA who hosted a beef party. On the very day, the Shiv Sena stormed into the BCCI office to scuttle Indo-Pak cricket series talk. The media screamed, ‘Hate squad attack blackens the face of Indian democracy’.
> 
> *Target Modi*
> 
> Imagine instead of spilling ink on beef party leaders, the Hindu Sena idiots had held a pork party. There would have been riots and slaughter in streets. Beef party only spills ink. Pork would spill blood. But in secular India’s grammar, spilling a bottle of ink is more violent now than spilling barrels of blood. Recall how, when Pakistani terrorists had spilled drums of Indian blood in railway stations, roads and hotels of Mumbai, the seculars, media, intellectuals appealed for calm and held candlelight processions to spread peace and harmony!
> 
> And what do these worthies do now? Spreading peace? Harmony? Their aim is not harmony. Their target is Modi. For that, they look for the most intolerant faces — however miniature — to lift them to the front pages. They yell, “Modi must speak.” “Why is he silent”, they ask. Did they ask Sonia Gandhi or Manmohan Singh to speak on why the rationalist was killed in Karnataka and Maharashtra under the Congress? Did they question Mulayam or Akhilesh on Dadri? When did the Central government become responsible for individual incidents of law and order in states — a State subject?
> 
> Thanks to the media’s propensities for sensation and the exciting subject of cricket mixed with nation’s traditional rival Pakistan, the Shiv Sena got the high visibility it lacked for years, over the BJP and Modi. Anyone aspiring to be in headlines today has to speak against beef or throw ink on beef eaters or on their supporters. If a novice Arjun Sampath knows today how to make it to the front page of the largest English daily in India, why will not veteran Shiv Sena —seeking to regain relevance having lost the Hindu mind space to Modi? Why will not some Hindu Sena — an outfit existing only on letterhead? Why not others who would not see their outfit’s name in print or the idiot box otherwise? Are all of them Hindutva forces? With their potency limited to spilling ink, they crave to hit headlines. The media, short of news, sees them as resources. Poor things, how else to run 24x7 channels and fill news columns in-between ads in 60-page papers? The not-so-honest news is exported. On October 17, 2015, The New York Times carried a report titled “Indian Writers Return Awards to Protest Government Silence on Violence”. How else to undo the good work Modi has done to repair the image of India abroad?
> 
> *Repeat of 1998-99?*
> 
> Now it is time for some history. Cut back to 1998-99 when Vajpayee was the PM. ‘Christian nuns raped in MP and Orissa’. ‘Social worker Graham Staines burnt alive’. ‘Hindu pogrom against Christians’. What was the truth? The Wadhwa Commission, which inquired into the Staines murder, thrashed the secularists and the media for their lies. Arun Shourie has captured it brilliantly in his article on the Wadhwa report. Justice Wadhwa deals with some of these incidents. The first was the alleged rape of Sister Jacqueline Mary on February 3, 1999. Wadhwa cited the media reports like ‘Orissa nun raped in moveing car by men in saris’ and pointed out that relying on the words of a pastor of the Church, the media highlighted it ‘as a planned attack on the Church’ and saw the ‘role of communal forces’. Wadhwa also noted the media quoting teachers of a Christian convent as saying, “Do not treat this as an isolated incident”, “a communal conspiracy is suspected to be behind the rape.” Shourie says it was indeed a communal conspiracy not to rape but to fabricate to fix Hindu outfits. What was the judicial finding? Justice Wadhwa concluded: ‘Investigations revealed that what Sister Mary said in the FIR was not true’; that it was a ‘made up story’; that there was ‘in fact no rape of Sister Mary’. Wadhwa noted that B B Panda, Orissa’s Director General of Police stated under oath that the ‘rape of the nun’ case, projected and highlighted all over the world as an attack on Christians was not true — ‘the case turned out to be false.’ Within four days of the fabricated rape news, on Feb 7, 1999, another media report appeared. Two children, aged 10 and 19, were found murdered, a third had sustained injuries. Newspapers came up with the headings, ‘Two Christians killed, one injured in Orissa,’ ‘Two tribal Christians done to death in Kandhamal’. “This incident again attracted a great deal of publicity in the media, including electronic media,” writes Justice Wadhwa. He found that ultimately “investigation revealed that the crime was committed by a relative of the victims who was also a Christian”. On Graham Staines murder, Justice Wadhwa concluded that Staines was not just social worker, but, he was involved in illegal conversions of illiterate tribals, which they resisted and if the Orissa anti-conversion law had been enforced, Staines would never have indulged in conversions in tribal areas — which led to his killing by tribals. At about that time, news of rape of three Christian nuns in Jabhua in MP by Hindu outfits shook the nation and the entire world. The US ambassador even protested breaking all norms. Finally it turned out that the 24 persons who were involved in the rape were drunken dacoits who had set out to rob and 12 of them were Christians and the rest Bhil tribals. Space constraint draws the curtains on further expedition into other similar cases.
> 
> Is what is happening now when Modi is the PM not an action replay of what happened when Atal Bihari Vajpayee was in power? Are not the media, the seculars and opposition doing today against Modi what they were doing to Vajpayee 15 years back?
> 
> Postscript: The President’s statement that there is squeeze on dissent space is headlined by the media. But for the media headlining the likes of Arjun Sampath, Shiv Sena and Hindu Sena even the President’s statement itself will not be on the front page.
> 
> Narendra Modi and the National Discourse-I -The New Indian Express



The for posting



Bang Galore said:


> *Kerala House beef row: Rajnath placates Chandy, says ready to express regret*
> 
> *On the Kerala House beef row, Home Minister Rajnath Singh said that he is willing to express his regret to Kerala Chief Minister Oomen Chandy. *
> 
> IndiaToday.in | New Delhi, October 29, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Rajnath Singh. _Photo: PTI_
> Two days after the Delhi Police raid on Kerala House over beef exploded into a full blown war between the Kerala government and the Centre, Home Minister Rajnath Singh on Thursday finally broke his silence and_* said he was willing to express his regret to Kerala Chief Minister Oomen Chandy. Singh said that he would meet Chandy after his return from poll-bound Bihar.*_
> 
> In an exclusive interview to India Today, the Home Minister said,* "I have advised Delhi Police Commissioner BS Bassi to take stringent action against Hindu Sena leader Vishnu Gupta and have asked Bassi and his team to be careful while acting out on such complaints in future."*
> 
> Gupta had made the call that led to the Kerala House raid on Monday. After receiving the complaint, nearly 20 police officials went to the guest on Monday evening to verify if the canteen at the state guest house was serving beef.
> 
> Rajnath's response has come right after Chandy's angry letter to the Home Ministry, expressing disapproval over the entry of Delhi cops inside Kerala House without prior permission. Chandy said the cops had no right to do so without informing the state's Resident Commissioner.
> 
> Kerala House had to remove beef curry from its menu after Gupta's complaint, which was put back on the table on Wednesday.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rajnath also launched a blistering attack on filmmakers, scientists, artists and authors who have returned their honours in protest against growing intolerance and violence. "Their actions reek of a devious political conspiracy," he said, adding, "Any award with the Ashoka emblem on it was a national honour and to return it was to dishonour the nation and not the present government."
> 
> Several eminent writers and professionals are returning their awards to protest against the growing intolerance and violence in the society. Singh attacked the protesters for remaining silent when thousands of people died in the riots under the Congress regime.
> 
> On Dadri and Karnataka incidents, in which a Muslim man was lynched to death by a mob over rumours of consuming beef, and emminent Kannada rationalist MM Kalburgi was murdered outside his residence respectively, Rajnath said as a Home Minister, he could not intervene in law and order problems in the states "even if he wanted to".
> 
> The Home Minister also tried to shield Modi from the attacks over Dadri and other incidents. "Even if our opponents want to blame someone, they should be targeting me. What does PM Modi have to do with the law and order of states? It is completely unfair to attack Modi and to try to link the PM with these incidents," he told India Today.
> 
> Kerala House beef row: Rajnath placates Chandy, says ready to express regret : India, News - India Today



WTF


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> WTF



He is a complete wuss


----------



## Marxist

jamahir said:


> the photo is too small to recognize boutelfika and al-sisi... perhaps they didn't attend.









El-Sisi participated in the summit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Pop


ranjeet said:


> Lo bhai inki bhi kami thi ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659686183128031232



Always knew this idiot was a congressional plant in the OROP movement 


Star Wars said:


> View attachment 268011
> 
> 
> This is what i love about China. They forced Imams to dance in the street in scientist outfits forcing them to accept they wont indoctrinate kids. Something similar must be done with JNU morons




You got to hand it to the Chinese 



Star Wars said:


> He is a complete wuss



You means Pussy ?



ranjeet said:


> Free Free Free ....



BC delhi wall ki naak katade hai is nai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> You means Pussy ?



yeah same, he is a lion in front of Pakistan and a cat in front of lutyans. Wuss is just a short form...


----------



## Marxist

@Rajaraja Chola ajaraja chola @Josef K @Nilgiri and other Tamil members


----------



## Echo_419

Samudra Manthan said:


> India really put forward its best in wooing Africa
> 
> Beautiful Logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decorated cars for the leaders at #IAFS #IndoAfricaSummit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning set-up of plenary hall of #IAFS . #win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African leaders in Modi jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how South Africa treated MMS when he went to attend BRICs summit there. Tells a lot about the stature of India in their eyes during Golden Congress rule.
> 
> BRICSwall: Zuma has no time for PM, keeps him 40 km away - Indian Express



That's called diplomacy


----------



## ranjeet

Anupam Kher went Dr Dang on Secular's @ss on IBN 7 just now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jamahir

Marxist said:


> View attachment 268038
> 
> 
> El-Sisi participated in the summit



so i take it that indian establishment wants to replace china 

well, it is all fine, as long as he doesn't begin calling modi government as the paragon of peace, empathy, intelligence and progress.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659742713164632064

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Marxist said:


> @Rajaraja Chola ajaraja chola @Josef K @Nilgiri and other Tamil members
> 
> View attachment 268039



Yem Kay Stalin, paarfaarmance naarmal.






Aiyoo yenna Cricketing skillz paaru....

Might be better than some of the current batsmen in Yindian lineup these days

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

@Darmashkian Oyee... Whats wrong with Jaggu and praveen Patil...they expecting NItish win


----------



## Bang Galore

Echo_419 said:


> WTF



*Contact Resident Commissioners Before Entering State Bhavans: Delhi Police’s Circular To Cops*
Press Trust Of India | New Delhi

_*Under attack for “breach of protocol” in connection with the Kerala House episode, Delhi Police has issued a circular asking officials to contact the Resident Commissioners of state bhavans, in case of situations requiring preventive action.*_

The circular issued by the Delhi police on Wednesday noted that the officials who went enquiring for beef at Kerala House here “did not establish liaison with the Resident Commissioner or his representative, while securing the place and making enquiries”.


The circular, signed by Senior Special Commissioner of Police (Law & Order) further stated, “Henceforth, whenever any occasion/situation arises and preventive or other action is required at any of the State Bhawans, efforts should also be made to contact the Resident Commissioner or his representative.”

“Where delay can result in any commission of crime or escalate law and order problem or damage to life and property, appropriate legal action should be initiated without any delay.

“In such situations, assistance of the Resident Commissioner or his representative should be obtained at the first opportunity,” the circular added.

The communication was issued hours after Hindu Sena chief Vishnu Gupta was detained — and later arrested yesterday–for breaching peace and tranquillity of an area, said a senior official.

Gupta had allegedly made a false complaint that beef was being served at the Kerala house canteen.


Police Commissioner B S Bassi had later said that they were contemplating action under Section 182 of IPC against Gupta for the “false complaint”.

Delhi Police had come under the attack from various quarters, including the Kerala government, for failing to contact the Resident Commissioner before they “raided” the Kerala House canteen.

The police maintained that it wasn’t a raid, but just an enquiry, which they claimed was under the law of the land.

Contact Resident Commissioners Before Entering State Bhavans: Delhi Police’s Circular To Cops | News World India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659742713164632064



Kya din aa gaye inke.


----------



## Marxist

jamahir said:


> so i take it that indian establishment wants to replace china
> 
> well, it is all fine, as long as he doesn't begin calling modi government as the paragon of peace, empathy, intelligence and progress.



I dont think Replace is the word ,We want our share ...We cannot match China in Africa 

Your Jamat friends protested against El-Sisi's visit whats your view on that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659742344116224000


----------



## Spectre

Bang Galore said:


> *Contact Resident Commissioners Before Entering State Bhavans: Delhi Police’s Circular To Cops*
> Press Trust Of India | New Delhi
> 
> _*Under attack for “breach of protocol” in connection with the Kerala House episode, Delhi Police has issued a circular asking officials to contact the Resident Commissioners of state bhavans, in case of situations requiring preventive action.*_
> 
> The circular issued by the Delhi police on Wednesday noted that the officials who went enquiring for beef at Kerala House here “did not establish liaison with the Resident Commissioner or his representative, while securing the place and making enquiries”.
> 
> 
> The circular, signed by Senior Special Commissioner of Police (Law & Order) further stated, “Henceforth, whenever any occasion/situation arises and preventive or other action is required at any of the State Bhawans, efforts should also be made to contact the Resident Commissioner or his representative.”
> 
> “Where delay can result in any commission of crime or escalate law and order problem or damage to life and property, appropriate legal action should be initiated without any delay.
> 
> “In such situations, assistance of the Resident Commissioner or his representative should be obtained at the first opportunity,” the circular added.
> 
> The communication was issued hours after Hindu Sena chief Vishnu Gupta was detained — and later arrested yesterday–for breaching peace and tranquillity of an area, said a senior official.
> 
> Gupta had allegedly made a false complaint that beef was being served at the Kerala house canteen.
> 
> 
> Police Commissioner B S Bassi had later said that they were contemplating action under Section 182 of IPC against Gupta for the “false complaint”.
> 
> Delhi Police had come under the attack from various quarters, including the Kerala government, for failing to contact the Resident Commissioner before they “raided” the Kerala House canteen.
> 
> The police maintained that it wasn’t a raid, but just an enquiry, which they claimed was under the law of the land.
> 
> Contact Resident Commissioners Before Entering State Bhavans: Delhi Police’s Circular To Cops | News World India



SNAFU


----------



## Marxist

Nilgiri said:


> Yem Kay Stalin, paarfaarmance naarmal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aiyoo yenna Cricketing skillz paaru....
> 
> Might be better than some of the current batsmen in Yindian lineup these days



Ganesh Chathurthi wish ,Temples ,Hindu votes ,Cricket ,Football What kind of image he is trying to build ? will he be successful in new avtar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659741508459868161

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> Anupam Kher went Dr Dang on Secular's @ss on IBN 7 just now.



Bhai youtube pe video aate hi link post kar diyo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659741458233094144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659741437756506116

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Marxist said:


> Ganesh Chathurthi wish ,Temples ,Hindu votes ,Cricket ,Football What kind of image he is trying to build ? will he be successful in new avtar ?



I think he is under immense pressure from his old man to make it to the big political league ASAP....DMK is suffering badly to regain any significant popularity without attempting some last ditch efforts like these....but I don't think they will succeed.

They are preparing for when Kalaignar is not around anymore and probably hoping for fresh start with BJP if Amma doesn't...but BJP is too smart for them, they will not ally with these crooks ever again.

Whether DMK gets voted again will be the test if Tamil politics has matured intellectually.



SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659741508459868161



K. Basu has really started to age physically.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Bhai youtube pe video aate hi link post kar diyo


@Tridibans here is the vid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hahaha..special programme on NDTV to lift the morale of MGB right now. & their straw 90% of Muslims yet to vote...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Nilgiri said:


> I think he is under immense pressure from his old man to make it to the big political league ASAP....DMK is suffering badly to regain any significant popularity without attempting some last ditch efforts like these....but I don't think they will succeed.
> 
> They are preparing for when Kalaignar is not around anymore and probably hoping for fresh start with BJP if Amma doesn't...but BJP is too smart for them, they will not ally with these crooks ever again.
> 
> Whether DMK gets voted again will be the test if Tamil politics has matured intellectually.
> 
> 
> 
> K. Basu has really started to age physically.



So election will be exciting as DMK is preparing to give a fight...Heard that rumor Interest is from DMK side,But i think BJP will stick with DMDK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659771292791402496

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arbit

Watched punya prasoon vajpayee grill Nitin Gadkari on AajTak some time back. The way he asked questions being openly hostile to BJP and blabbering about hindu, hindu rashtra. I almost threw my discarded chappal at the tv. Gotta hand it to gadkari, how he handled him with a smiling face. 
Gadkari is totally fake but still he has some uses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659771292791402496


What happened bhai? Who exposed & how?


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659771292791402496


Delhi home minister fellow (some Jain) sounds like a roadside drunkard.... I don';t know what Delhites were thinking when they elected these buffoons @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

*Return of awards just a ‘show’: Ex-Isro chief Madhavan Nair*


Eminent space scientist G Madhavan Nair on Thursday disapproved the return of awards by scientists and writers and called their action a mere “show”.


Around 40 writers and 12 filmmakers have returned their state awards in protest against the “growing intolerance in the country” and the murders of Kannada writer and Sahitya Akademi Award winner MM Kalburgi and anti-superstition activists Narendra Dabholkar and Govind Pansare.

The lynching of a 55-year-old Muslim man, Mohammad Ikhlaq, by a mob in Bisada village of Uttar Pradesh last month following rumours that he slaughtered a calf triggered a wave of protests against attacks on freedom of choice.

Nair, the former chairman of Indian Space Research Organisation (Isro) said in a large country like India, “*a few incidents can happen” for which the government of the day “cannot” be held responsible.

He expressed the view that awards are mostly given to people for their life-time achievements and “you cannot belittle that (by returning them). The individuals should be proud that the nation has honoured them and that (award) stays with them until they leave this world.”*

Returning the award neither helps the government nor the individual, he told PTI.
*
“There could be some political agenda (in returning the awards). It cannot be ruled out. There is always some people following some philosophy or the other. There could be some political motives also behind that,” Nair claimed, responding to a question on timing of their move.

“I think this whole issue is being over-hyped in the sense that in a large country like India there could be some incidents happening at some place or the other which may not be liked by most of the people,” said Nair, a Padma Vibhushan awardee.

“But because of the large publicity through electronic media and also through social media, it spreads like wildfire.

Matured people like scientists and writers should not react like this; they should respond constructively*.

“If there are some elements who are not falling in line with societal norms and misbehaving, we should make them aware and bring them back to the mainstream rather than making a show out of the whole thing,” Nair said.

Maintaining that the action of returning awards “only creates news for one day” and serves no purpose, the renowned scientist said what one could do is to talk to the “concerned people”, convince them and bring them back to “normal stream”.

*“And then we can say we have done something for the society. We have to be pro-active and take corrective action rather that making such....I will say it’s only a show.”*

Asked whether it would be unfair to blame the government for incidents of alleged intolerance, Nair said, “Yes. Certainly. The government’s hands are certainly more than full. They are talking about development of the country and improving the plight of the common people. It’s a very tough job”.

‘Few incidents can happen’: Ex-Isro chief Nair on return of awards | india | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> @Tridibans here is the vid



Wow what an interview....

...glad that some BJP supporters are so eloquent in putting forward arguments and constructive thoughts. He and Smriti Irani are among my favourites. There is one more lady whose name I am forgetting.... she is also excellent.

If only the Sambit Patras and Nalin Kohlis were even half of them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Marxist said:


> So election will be exciting as DMK is preparing to give a fight...Heard that rumor Interest is from DMK side,But i think BJP will stick with DMDK


But BJP barely has any commitment from AIADMK. Whatever relationship that exists is hidden. Atleast DMK used to be a reliable partner in public. I still remember how Jayalalitha dumped ABV during the confidence motion.
I'd not be terribly disappointed if BJP indeed has a tie up with DMK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

#KherExposedAwardeeGang trending at no. 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> What happened bhai? Who exposed & how?


AAP claimed that LG put pressure on Delhi Home Minister to give parole to chautala but LG told Arnab that Delhi HM asked him to clear cases pending against AAP leaders including against Kejriwal during meeting. Tonight Arnab was grilling BJP on chautala parole issue but then got Delhi HM on air to confirm that LG put pressure on him to give parole but he confessed that he mentioned the cases.



Tridibans said:


> Delhi home minister fellow (some Jain) sounds like a roadside drunkard.... I don';t know what Delhites were thinking when they elected these buffoons @Echo_419


Delhi contained the virus from spreading all over the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

arbit said:


> Watched punya prasoon vajpayee grill Nitin Gadkari on AajTak some time back. The way he asked questions being openly hostile to BJP and blabbering about hindu, hindu rashtra. I almost threw my discarded chappal at the tv. Gotta hand it to gadkari, how he handled him with a smiling face.
> Gadkari is totally fake but still he has some uses.



You kidding right ? He is one of the best preforming minister in this government



Tridibans said:


> Delhi home minister fellow (some Jain) sounds like a roadside drunkard.... I don';t know what Delhites were thinking when they elected these buffoons @Echo_419



Shit happens

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659765910836654080

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Marxist

indiatester said:


> But BJP barely has any commitment from AIADMK. Whatever relationship that exists is hidden. Atleast DMK used to be a reliable partner in public. I still remember how Jayalalitha dumped ABV during the confidence motion.
> I'd not be terribly disappointed if BJP indeed has a tie up with DMK.



DMK's image outside and inside TN is very bad due to 2G ,Sun TV ,Aircel-Maxis ,coal scam ,So alliance with them will affect the incorruptible image of Modiji..And Many BJP workers in TN are against this alliance ...

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659785830462959616

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## indiatester

Marxist said:


> DMK's image outside and inside TN is very bad due to 2G ,Sun TV ,Aircel-Maxis ,coal scam ,So alliance with them will affect the incorruptible image of Modiji..And Many BJP workers in TN are against this alliance ...
> 
> .


True. None of the parties in TN have a stellar reputation. I don't know how sycophancy is practiced and encouraged. Its not unique to TN, but I see it exhibited more than other places.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659765910836654080



This award Wapsi has exposed all the good and the bad guys in the film industry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659732112623300608

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> This award Wapsi has exposed all the good and the bad guys in the film industry
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659732112623300608


& usual suspects keep floating around no matter how often you flush 'em..like this one...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Did you guys hear Ajay Devgan is doing Election Campaign for NDA in BIhar ?


He was always campaigning for the BJP, attracting huge crowds, let's see if they turn up in large nos. during voting day


Star Wars said:


> @Darmashkian Oyee... Whats wrong with Jaggu and praveen Patil...they expecting NItish win



God knows, Jaganathan is seeing a Nitish wave, problem is that JDU is contesting only 105 seats. & NIKu made much of his fortune by stopping Lalu & cleaning his mess. So why will they vote for lalu again? Lalu & his goondas will demand their pair of flesh after the election, everybody in Bihar knows that. 

& even if Lalu is kept under control, the RJD goondas won;t be.

I Don't see Nitish supporters voting for Lalu at all. They hate him too much to do so.

Have gone through 5forty3's article & twitter timeline, he wasn't expecting a NiKu win in the past & even now he isn't
Third Phase Of Bihar Polls: Can BJP Make A Comeback? | Swarajya
Check it out, it isn't so pessimistic this time,a little optimistic if you ask me.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Nilgiri I think stalin is trying to change the public perception of him & his party, Just check the article I posted on this very forum
Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2927

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Have gone through 5forty3's article & twitter timeline, he wasn't expecting a NiKu win in the past & even now he isn't
> Third Phase Of Bihar Polls: Can BJP Make A Comeback? | Swarajya
> Check it out, it isn't so pessimistic this time,a little optimistic if you ask me.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Nilgiri I think stalin is trying to change the public perception of him & his party, Just check the article I posted on this very forum
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2927




5forty3 was more like "can the wounded line of Gujarat make a come back"...besides, did he not give up on all this on Oct16nth ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659785830462959616


BJP needs to find some decent spokespersons. This GVLN comes as spokesperson in both English & Hindi channels...but commands neither of the languages. & when they try to crack something of this sort, it doesn't come out properly. Leave it to someone like SubranianSwamy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

This award wapasi needs to be forcefully countered. On Ground. Social media response will not work. BJP needs to start movement ( revolution) in Bangalore, West Bengal , Kerala and UP. Time has come to start building the momentum. 

Modi must go with full force against Mother-SOn duo. They not pulling any punches and so should Modi. All of her scams must be investigated on priority. All the congress leaders involved in any scam must be investigated and charge sheet filed. 

This aloofness wont work. Its killing enthusiasm of supporters. Show your supporters that you are ready for any fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> BJP needs to find some decent spokespersons. This GVLN comes as spokesperson in both English & Hindi channels...but commands neither of the languages. & when they try to crack something of this sort, it doesn't come out properly. Leave it to someone like SubranianSwamy!



i completely agree bjp spokespersons are wuss keep on begging for time to speak and when they speak cant put forward their point forcefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> i completely agree bjp spokespersons are wuss keep on begging for time to speak and when they speak cant put forward their point forcefully.




They should really bring in folks like Madhu Kishwar, Sadhande Dhume and Minaz


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> They should really bring in folks like Madhu Kishwar, Sadhande Dhume and Minaz


They are not BJP members they need to nurture their own.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> They are not BJP members they need to nurture their own.



they are RW and very good at discussions, they can be paid to send to news rooms to speak for them. Money is not in short supply.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> They should really bring in folks like Madhu Kishwar, Sadhande Dhume and Minaz


Even RSS lack good spokesperson, our media respect people who treat them like a b!tch. lalu called them haramzada and look how they lick his @ss. Derek o brien called couple of journalists chaddis couple of days ago no one said anything. Gen V K Singh Called them Pressitute they try to frame him but still keep their distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> i completely agree bjp spokespersons are wuss keep on begging for time to speak and when they speak cant put forward their point forcefully.


All the good ones they had in the past are made ministers. Likes of Nirmala Sitaraman, Smriti Irani, Ravi Shankar Prasad etc used to make their presence felt. Modi sarkar is just not interested or bothered to counter all the false perceptions being built around them. Their media communication cell is useless. I don't even know if they have one...or even if they do, who heads it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> All the good ones they had in the past are made ministers. Likes of Nirmala Sitaraman, Smriti Irani, Ravi Shankar Prasad etc used to make their presence felt. Modi sarkar is just not interested or bothered to counter all the false perceptions being built around them. Their media communication cell is useless. I don't even know if they have one...or even if they do, who heads it?



looks like they don't give a shit. maybe BJP feels MSM is pointless in this day and age ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> They are not BJP members they need to nurture their own.



What happened to Nalin Kohli? I thought he was really good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> looks like they don't give a shit. maybe BJP feels MSM is pointless in this day and age ?


Or they believe social media is all that counts?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> All the good ones they had in the past are made ministers. Likes of Nirmala Sitaraman, Smriti Irani, Ravi Shankar Prasad etc used to make their presence felt. Modi sarkar is just not interested or bothered to counter all the false perceptions being built around them. Their media communication cell is useless. I don't even know if they have one...or even if they do, who heads it?


Ravi Shankar Prasad was only good at asking resignation noting else. 

Shrikant sharma heads the media communication cell now if am not wrong



jaunty said:


> What happened to Nalin Kohli? I thought he was really good.


He doesn't come too often, Sanjay Kaul is also good, he once whooped Arnab real bad on his own show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Ravi Shankar Prasad was only good at asking resignation noting else.
> 
> Shrikant sharma heads the media communication cell now if am not wrong
> .



Shrikant Sharma? That guy is an amateur. No wonder their media communication is a shamble. Looks like a RSS appointment. Look at congress..they always took media mgmt seriously, headed by some able guys like Ajay Makhan, Surjewala etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Shocking!! Indian Passport Issued to Chhota Rajan in 2008 by Indian Embassy? - Satyameva Jayate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

This is funny suggestion, but worth doing it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659785286734376960

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SwAggeR

RSS to discuss religious census at Ranchi meet - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:

13


----------



## jamahir

Marxist said:


> I dont think Replace is the word ,We want our share ...We cannot match China in Africa



share of what?? 



Marxist said:


> Your Jamat friends protested against El-Sisi's visit whats your view on that ?
> View attachment 268047



1. since when did jamaatis become my friends??

2. you should tell these jamaatis that their heroes, sayyid qutb ( egyptian ikhwaani ) and abu ala maududi ( qutb's indian teacher ), are not respected by most egyptians and it is egyptians who have entrusted abdul fattah al-sisi with removing those the indian jamaatis support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Faridabad: Fire that killed Dalit kids started in room, not outside, say Forensics experts | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

THERE WILL BE POWER SHUT DOWN OF KHARGATE FEEDER ON 30/10/15 FROM APPROX. 07:00 HRS TO 11:00 HRS FOR O&M WORK. SORRY FOR INCONVENIENCE. -PGVCL


Off topic how many stats has these facilities ? I received this msg 3 days back


----------



## Jason bourne

Robert Vadra gets clean chit in Haryana land deals


Desperate Khangressiii...


Posted 3 years old article in a hurry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Dear Prime Minister, Your “India First” Slogan Was Crucified In Bihar


Sensing the way wind is flowing, AAP social media team is on fire


----------



## Jason bourne

Nitin Gadkari hits out at activists, says govt capable of 'silencing them' | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Nitin Gadkari hits out at activists, says govt capable of 'silencing them' | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Silence ? Kuch zyada nahi hua


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Silence ? Kuch zyada nahi hua




Ye logo ne bhi kuch jyada kardiya modi will rule at list 3 years ... kuch jaldi kardi he in logo ne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

BattleForBihar | PM Modi in Gopalganj: They say people who come for Modi rallies are bought. Is this not an insult for Biharis? 

Hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Around 4 lakh plus in that rally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kshatriya87

Mr. Rahul pappu is getting ready for a big win there.


----------



## SwAggeR

http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Aft...ack-accused-arrested/articleshow/49591565.cms

2002 Godhra carnage: Another accused arrested after hiding for 13 years | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

He is fifth Godhra accused to be arrested in last three months.

Out of 82 , 10 are still at large.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> BJP needs to find some decent spokespersons. This GVLN comes as spokesperson in both English & Hindi channels...but commands neither of the languages. & when they try to crack something of this sort, it doesn't come out properly. Leave it to someone like SubranianSwamy!



I agree they need a dedicated wing for that



Jason bourne said:


> Nitin Gadkari hits out at activists, says govt capable of 'silencing them' | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Zyada bol diya


----------



## Nilgiri

Phase 1 + Phase 2 + Phase 3 map for Apoorva Kumar "on the ground" projections is done....so far NDA has won about 2/3rds of seats contested:

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Marxist

jamahir said:


> share of what??
> 
> 
> 
> 1. since when did jamaatis become my friends??
> 
> 2. you should tell these jamaatis that their heroes, sayyid qutb ( egyptian ikhwaani ) and abu ala maududi ( qutb's indian teacher ), are not respected by most egyptians and it is egyptians who have entrusted abdul fattah al-sisi with removing those the indian jamaatis support.



Resources ,Development projects ,Farm lands ,and the list is long

My mistake I thought you were a Jamat supporter


----------



## saurav

Jason bourne said:


> Nitin Gadkari hits out at activists, says govt capable of 'silencing them' | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



One can always trust BJP leaders to turn a perfectly valid argument into an "urta teer " . Was there any need to add this silencing them.

Same with VK Singh. Just for the sake of showing intellect he had to add that dog thing in a perfectly valid statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

saurav said:


> One can always trust BJP leaders to turn a perfectly valid argument into an "urta teer " . Was there any need to add this silencing them.
> 
> Same with VK Singh. Just for the sake of showing intellect he had to add that dog thing in a perfectly valid statement.


Nah it's not a utra teer, most of these protesters signed petitions before Lok Sabha elections asking people not to vote for Modi. Enough with pussyfooting, it's about time to deliver a hard slap right across their face to shut them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> WTF @The Huskar


She is worse than a prosti****.Atleast hoes don't sell their religion for a few bucks and and a little power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660027754767749120

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## saurav

Three days, Nine Rallies....and all fine 13098143


----------



## ranjeet

Someone please convince this murat of secularism why Hindu women still practice the regressive practice of Karva Chauth


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659952128908103680

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Someone please convince this murat of secularism why Hindu women still practice the regressive practice of Karva Chauth
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659952128908103680



Raveena Tandon and few others seems to have given her a dose...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

*Beyond Bihar: Win or lose, Modi will have to reboot his politics and his economics*
by R Jagannathan Oct 29, 2015

With the third phase of the Bihar polls now behind us, it is anybody’s guess what surprise the ballot-box will spring on us come 8 November. This electoral test, billed by the media as Narendra Modi’s biggest challenge, is actually a life-and-political-death issue for Nitish Kumar, not Modi. If Nitish loses, his credibility is shot to pieces. If he wins, he soars on the national political landscape, and will be billed as a “secular”alternative to Modi and even the Congress. But even if he wins, Nitish will have to reckon with a lead ball attached to his foot. It’s called Lalu Prasad.

For Modi, the final results of the election will have consequences – both positive and negative. If he wins, despite the psychological boost, his opponents could become more bloody-minded in opposing his every move. No loser is worse than a sore loser. If he loses, his opponents will be jumping all over the place claiming he has lost his mandate to rule India. They will try and ensure that he cannot perform. A win may make the opposition more intransigent or less. They may gain confidence and thus be less unwilling to do business with Modi, or they may become more arrogant in the belief that Modi’s days are over.

My own gut-level feel is that Nitish Kumar is heading for a win in a wave election where the undecided voters may have finally decided to opt for him as the devil they know – despite knowing that he has Lalu Prasad as part of his baggage. If this happens, it will be partly because the BJP has repeated the mistake it made in Delhi – of underestimating the power of having a credible chief ministerial candidate. The BJP should know that Nitish Kumar has no real anti-incumbency working against him.

However, there is little doubt that, win or lose, Modi will have to reboot and recalibrate after Bihar –both his politics and his economics.


In politics, he has to share more power with allies and also reach out to the non-Congress opposition to get bills passed. If he does not do this, he will face more belligerence from them, especially if the BJP loses Bihar.

More important, he will have to drop some of the loudmouths from his own party in the ministry – the Mahesh Sharmas and Sadhvis who serve no purpose but to embarrass him. Modi can only gain by offering more berths to his allies, as long as they are willing to play ball his way. This means giving more ministries to sensible allies like the TDP, the LJP and some of the smaller parties. The Shiv Sena can also be given more berths, but only if it comes to a clear understanding on playing fair in Maharashtra.

In economics, Modi has to ensure that Arun Jaitley’s three remaining budgets are simply superb after two flops shows in 2014 and February this year. We can’t afford any more UPA-type incrementalism, and time is running out. If the 2016 budget is not a “wow” event, it will delay the revival of animal spirits in the economy.

Most important, and this is where politics and economics connect, Modi needs to clean up his cabinet and include more competent professionals if there are not enough party hands with domain expertise available.

The performers, including those likely to perform are Sushma Swaraj (external affairs), Nitin Gadkari (roads), Piyush Goyal (coal and energy), Dharmendra Pradhan (petroleum), Manohar Parrikar (defence), and Suresh Prabhu (railways).

The ministers with acceptable performances are Rajnath Singh (home), Venkiah Naidu (urban development), Rao Birendra Singh (rural development), and Radha Mohan Singh (agriculture), among others.

This does not mean there are no other performers among cabinet and state ministers, but these are the ones with important ministries. The rest are average, indifferent or bad performers.

HRD and health, two of the most important ministries for a poor country, need better, more qualified and diligent ministers. Smriti Irani is sharp and combative, which means she needs a political role; JP Nadda is not the right choice for health when there are so many difficult and complex challenges in this sector. Both these ministries clearly need a change. Ravi Shankar Prasad at Communications needs a nudge, for he hasn’t really done justice to this most crucial of ministries in the digital age.

The key question Modi needs to ask himself is this: if the BJP itself lacks talent, what should he do?

The answer to this is actually both politically important and economically vital. The logical thing to do is to bring in non-political technocrats in key positions. Getting them elected through the Rajya Sabha route is hardly difficult for the BJP, and they would bring deep domain expertise. Using independent MPs like Rajeev Chandrasekhar should also be on the cards.

Policy today cannot be made by ministers who do not understand deeper issues in the domains they rule over.

Even if a competent person like Arun Shourie is ruled out for making unnecessarily uncharitable remarks about the NDA, people like Arvind Panagariya, Raghuram Rajan or Jayant Sinha are clearly talented and could be given more critical roles in economic ministries.

The problem for Modi is political, where he has to accommodate so many BJP flunkies who have no qualification other than a loyalty to the parivar and its pet peeves. These people cannot help Modi raise the profile of his team or deliver the goods. He needs to go beyond his party for talent, and the post-Bihar period is the best time for this change. With a comfortable majority in parliament, there is no threat to his ministry from within or without and disgruntlement will not spin out of control.


Lastly, Modi now has to pick the themes his government will be known for. The UPA took the rights, entitlement and freebies route to create political space for itself. Modi too must pick his own themes. He cannot be all things to all people.
These are what I would suggest, given early successes.

_First_, his central theme must be financial inclusion and subsidy reform using Aadhaar identification, Jan Dhan accounts, and mobile technology. If the strategy to push all subsidies to direct benefits transfer is pursued to the hilt, he will be seen as the man who gave the poor money and choice even while eliminating leakages and corruption. This idea must not only be implemented, but sold politically as direct financial empowerment of the masses.

_Second_, India is already rising in the World Bank’s ease of doing business. It rose 12 places this year, but this is not sustainable if changes are not continually introduced to make life easier for business. Modi should remember that other countries too are making life easier for business. We thus have to improve faster, and not be content with moving from the bottom to lower ranks. Making India one of the best places to do business does not often need legislation; it only needs intelligent tweaking of the rules pertaining to regulation, inspection, compliance, permissions, etc. A separate ministry or team in the PMO to continuously push the idea at centre and state will make India a rocking economy for new investments by 2019.

_Third_, Modi has to make federalism another themesong. There are two advantages to this. Currently, even though states get 62 percent of national tax resources, we are still primed to think that the centre can give more. This illusion is helpful for Modi’s critics as they can blame the centre for all of their failures, whether it is in creating jobs or maintaining law and order. Modi must make a virtue of federalism and repeatedly point out that the ball in their court even while supporting them. He can do this by making it clear that any state law on subjects in the concurrent list will be okayed by the centre to give them more powers.

_Fourth_, the fight against black money has to be fought economically, and not just with strong-arm methods. This means reducing incentives for rent-seeking behaviour is many areas – from land to regulation to any area where governments have to decide whom to favour. Discretion in decision-making has to be reduced to a minimum.

The bottomline is simple: with just over three years to go, Modi cannot spread himself thin. He has to focus on the areas where he can get the biggest bang for the buck.

Beyond Bihar: Win or lose, Modi will have to reboot his politics and his economics - Firstpost

*'Vote for PM Modi. China, Pakistan Afraid of Him,' Says Bihar BJP Leader*






_File Photo: BJP leader and former Bihar Deputy Chief Minister Sushil Kumar Modi.

*Patna: * After BJP chief Amit Shah's controversial "crackers in Pakistan" comment, the party's senior Bihar leader Sushil Modi has said voters must strengthen Prime Minister Narendra Modi as "China and Pakistan are afraid of him".

"I would appeal to the people of Bihar that they should not let Narendra Modi be weak, China and Pakistan are afraid of him," said Sushil Modi on Friday morning, also tweeting, "If BJP wins in Bihar there will be Diwali in India & if UPA wins there will be celebration in Pak."......_


* Smacks a bit of desperation, doesn't it?*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> snip....



This is very much unlike Jaggu, this is rather a stealth bashing of BJP rather repeatedly in every front. basically he says Bad ministers, bad FM , unqualified minister , Fail PM , Not doing enough....etc... Unfortunately this is following a trend among some RW all of a sudden in BIhar elections...

@Bang Galore mark my words, on Nov 8th Jaggu along with some other RW are going to go into hiding for 2-3 weeks. The sudden U-turns of certain right wingers after phase 2 has been very surprising....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> This is very much unlike Jaggu, this is rather a stealth bashing of BJP rather repeatedly in every front. basically he says Bad ministers, bad FM , unqualified minister , Fail PM , Not doing enough....etc... Unfortunately this is following a trend among some RW all of a sudden in BIhar elections...
> 
> @Bang Galore mark my words, on Nov 8th Jaggu along with some other RW are going to go into hiding for 2-3 weeks..



Forget what they are saying, why do you think they are saying it if they don't believe it?

Also Amit Shah & Sushil Modi's comments in the last 24 hours seem a bit weird. Not only does it not work but it makes the BJP look desperate.

_(Disclaimer: I have no idea of how the vote in Bihar is going )_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Forget what they are saying, why do you think they are saying it if they don't believe it?
> 
> Also Amit Shah & Sushil Modi's comments in the last 24 hours seem a bit weird. Not only does it not work but it makes the BJP look desperate.
> 
> _(Disclaimer: I have no idea of how the vote in Bihar is going )_



I have no clue, ask them why they have made sudden U-turns. Many of them have been nice and dandy singing of flowers, roses and heaven about BJP govt. for sometime. Sudden change after phase 2 is very surprising.. Amit Shah's and S.Modi comments are focused on Yadav voters for upcoming Phase V. Earlier Rajnaths comment on Pakistan had huge appluas from the Audience, i assume BJP is just using it. There are a lot of Yadavs voting on phase 5. So far, Punters are expecting 155+ for NDA before your bring up Delhi most punters predicted AAP win in exit polls. I am quiet confident of NDA win in Bihar...

I personally don't care what people say or read, i just do the research myself. So when people make sudden U-turns it does make me suspicious. Besides, the rights entitlement and freebee's cannot be turned around in a single budget. Imagine 100s of millions of people loosing entitlement all of a sudden.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Someone please convince this murat of secularism why Hindu women still practice the regressive practice of Karva Chauth
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659952128908103680




Regressive ?? really ?? Isn't that bit harsh word to use. How does a fast of a single day compares to practices of 4 marriages and triple TALAK via what'sapp or twitter DM in some societies ?? But did she ever say something even half harsh than this for them ?? No she won't dare because, then she will lose her sickular certificate and more so because she along with her five star office would be at risk of blowing out of landscape. But then guess what we will be used as punching bag for them, they can curse , put blame for intolerance and everything on us but still at worse expect ink .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Bang Galore said:


> * Smacks a bit of desperation, doesn't it?*



Yup that statement sounds...May be shiv sena influence........ Wonder why they have to be soo desperate????


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Regressive ?? really ?? Isn't that bit harsh word to use. How does a fast of a single day compares to practices of 4 marriages and triple TALAK via what'sapp or twitter DM in some societies ?? But did she ever say something even half harsh than this for them ?? No she won't dare because, then she will lose her sickular certificate and more so because she along with her five star office would be at risk of blowing out of landscape. But then guess what we will be used as punching bag for them, they can curse , put blame for intolerance and everything on us but still at worse expect ink .



Maybe if she knew how to keep a man long enough she will know importance of such rituals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Beef ban row: Delhi High Court says no to beef or pork festival in central universities, imposes ban in JNU | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com







@Bang Galore Jaggu also says failure to to have a CM candidate will cause BJP the election. lol, if BJP had announced a CM candidate, can you imagine the media hit jobs that poor guy would have to suffer through ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Maybe if she knew how to keep a man long enough she will know importance of such rituals.



Did his ex-Kashmiri gave her triple TALAK ??



ranjeet said:


> Maybe if she knew how to keep a man long enough she will know importance of such rituals.



Did his ex-Kashmiri gave her triple TALAK ??



Star Wars said:


> Beef ban row: Delhi High Court says no to beef or pork festival in central universities, imposes ban in JNU | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bang Galore Jaggu also says failure to to have a CM candidate will cause BJP the election. lol, if BJP had announced a CM candidate, can you imagine the media hit jobs that poor guy would have to suffer through ?




 But has to say this won't go down well in the dens of Maoists and Terrorists.Can see this verdict being reappealed in SC.


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Did his ex-Kashmiri gave her triple TALAK ??
> 
> 
> 
> Did his ex-Kashmiri gave her triple TALAK ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But has to say this won't go down well in the dens of Maoists and Terrorists.Can see this verdict being reappealed in SC.


Nah I heard she collected single Talak from three different folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

क्या सोनिया को भी बाहरी कहते हैं नीतीशः मोदी

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saurav

nair said:


> Yup that statement sounds...May be shiv sena influence........ Wonder why they have to be soo desperate????



Last phase needs communal plank. There is no other way to counter the effect of Muslim voters ganging up. MGB is going around with pure casteist approach as Muslims are anyway going to vote for them. Only way they can be countered is if all other Hindu catses vote enmasse. Its not how election campaigning should look like, but there is simply no other way.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

nair said:


> Yup that statement sounds...May be shiv sena influence........ Wonder why they have to be soo desperate????




It's close we know that from starting. Both parties are desperate. I think you don't know what Lalu Nitish duo has to say.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

saurav said:


> Last phase needs communal plank. There is no other way to counter the effect of Muslim voters ganging up. MGB is going around with pure casteist approach as Muslims are anyway going to vote for them. Only way they can be countered is if all other Hindu catses vote enmasse. Its not how election campaigning should look like, but there is simply no other way.


If bjp does not win 10 to 15 seats in the last phase, they will be having a small edge over the MGB. Assuming they did good in phase 3 and 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> क्या सोनिया को भी बाहरी कहते हैं नीतीशः मोदी




That was mischievous .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> If bjp does not win 10 to 15 seats in the last phase, they will be having a small edge over the MGB. Assuming they did good in phase 3 and 4.



It should be all over by phase 4 itself for MBG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Nah I heard she collected single Talak from three different folks.



Anyway that's triple Talak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Someone please convince this murat of secularism why Hindu women still practice the regressive practice of Karva Chauth
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659952128908103680


This woman just oozes hypocrisy...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> It should be all over by phase 4 itself for MBG


If things go well. Otherwise not.


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> This woman just oozes hypocrisy...


Hypocrisy thy name is Secularism in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> If things go well. Otherwise not.



NDA has 75+ seats as of right now, that is certain...


----------



## jamahir

Marxist said:


> Resources ,Development projects ,Farm lands ,and the list is long



africa cannot be seen as just a place to exploit the resources of and of engaging with non-progressive, short-term looking, nato-affiliated governments.

modern chinese presence in africa is generally driven by capitalism/nationalism and sadly is in the same mould as previous western colonialist governments... this isn't good for china itself.

real development and welfare of africa was what people like muammar gaddafi did... neither the congress government of the decades past nor definitely the bjp had/have anything good in mind for africa itself.

in case of agriculture ( for which indian establishment looks at africa as resource ), indian cities and towns must be converted into "urban farms" at neighborhood-level and the wastrels in present indian computer-science/mba college and software companes and private banks should be put into these urban farms on collectivized basis...

Urban Agriculture: trying new things in Venezuela | eatcology.comeatcology

Caracas, Venezuela Embraces City Gardening for Improved Nutrition, Jobs — City Farmer News

there is no alternative to the above.



Marxist said:


> My mistake I thought you were a Jamat supporter



that is the lie spread by the pdf chaddis who look at the world through their poisoned glasses.

for them...

any muslim from india must be a jamaati.
any non-muslim opponent of sangh must be a sickular or commie or vatican agent.



ranjeet said:


> Hypocrisy thy name is Secularism in India.



i am sure rss scientists have a credible scientific explanation for "karvachauth".


----------



## saurav

SarthakGanguly said:


> If bjp does not win 10 to 15 seats in the last phase, they will be having a small edge over the MGB. Assuming they did good in phase 3 and 4.



Not 10-15, BJP needs at least 20 in last phase for good majority. Dependence on allies should be minimal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> i am sure rss scientists have a credible scientific explanation for "karvachauth".



Yes all scientific theories are explained in that green book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

SwAggeR said:


> It's close we know that from starting. Both parties are desperate. I think you don't know what Lalu Nitish duo has to say.



Lalu and Nitish is part of a regional party...... But BJP cannot make such idiotic remarks.....


----------



## Echo_419

Bang Galore said:


> *Beyond Bihar: Win or lose, Modi will have to reboot his politics and his economics*
> by R Jagannathan Oct 29, 2015
> 
> With the third phase of the Bihar polls now behind us, it is anybody’s guess what surprise the ballot-box will spring on us come 8 November. This electoral test, billed by the media as Narendra Modi’s biggest challenge, is actually a life-and-political-death issue for Nitish Kumar, not Modi. If Nitish loses, his credibility is shot to pieces. If he wins, he soars on the national political landscape, and will be billed as a “secular”alternative to Modi and even the Congress. But even if he wins, Nitish will have to reckon with a lead ball attached to his foot. It’s called Lalu Prasad.
> 
> For Modi, the final results of the election will have consequences – both positive and negative. If he wins, despite the psychological boost, his opponents could become more bloody-minded in opposing his every move. No loser is worse than a sore loser. If he loses, his opponents will be jumping all over the place claiming he has lost his mandate to rule India. They will try and ensure that he cannot perform. A win may make the opposition more intransigent or less. They may gain confidence and thus be less unwilling to do business with Modi, or they may become more arrogant in the belief that Modi’s days are over.
> 
> My own gut-level feel is that Nitish Kumar is heading for a win in a wave election where the undecided voters may have finally decided to opt for him as the devil they know – despite knowing that he has Lalu Prasad as part of his baggage. If this happens, it will be partly because the BJP has repeated the mistake it made in Delhi – of underestimating the power of having a credible chief ministerial candidate. The BJP should know that Nitish Kumar has no real anti-incumbency working against him.
> 
> However, there is little doubt that, win or lose, Modi will have to reboot and recalibrate after Bihar –both his politics and his economics.
> 
> 
> In politics, he has to share more power with allies and also reach out to the non-Congress opposition to get bills passed. If he does not do this, he will face more belligerence from them, especially if the BJP loses Bihar.
> 
> More important, he will have to drop some of the loudmouths from his own party in the ministry – the Mahesh Sharmas and Sadhvis who serve no purpose but to embarrass him. Modi can only gain by offering more berths to his allies, as long as they are willing to play ball his way. This means giving more ministries to sensible allies like the TDP, the LJP and some of the smaller parties. The Shiv Sena can also be given more berths, but only if it comes to a clear understanding on playing fair in Maharashtra.
> 
> In economics, Modi has to ensure that Arun Jaitley’s three remaining budgets are simply superb after two flops shows in 2014 and February this year. We can’t afford any more UPA-type incrementalism, and time is running out. If the 2016 budget is not a “wow” event, it will delay the revival of animal spirits in the economy.
> 
> Most important, and this is where politics and economics connect, Modi needs to clean up his cabinet and include more competent professionals if there are not enough party hands with domain expertise available.
> 
> The performers, including those likely to perform are Sushma Swaraj (external affairs), Nitin Gadkari (roads), Piyush Goyal (coal and energy), Dharmendra Pradhan (petroleum), Manohar Parrikar (defence), and Suresh Prabhu (railways).
> 
> The ministers with acceptable performances are Rajnath Singh (home), Venkiah Naidu (urban development), Rao Birendra Singh (rural development), and Radha Mohan Singh (agriculture), among others.
> 
> This does not mean there are no other performers among cabinet and state ministers, but these are the ones with important ministries. The rest are average, indifferent or bad performers.
> 
> HRD and health, two of the most important ministries for a poor country, need better, more qualified and diligent ministers. Smriti Irani is sharp and combative, which means she needs a political role; JP Nadda is not the right choice for health when there are so many difficult and complex challenges in this sector. Both these ministries clearly need a change. Ravi Shankar Prasad at Communications needs a nudge, for he hasn’t really done justice to this most crucial of ministries in the digital age.
> 
> The key question Modi needs to ask himself is this: if the BJP itself lacks talent, what should he do?
> 
> The answer to this is actually both politically important and economically vital. The logical thing to do is to bring in non-political technocrats in key positions. Getting them elected through the Rajya Sabha route is hardly difficult for the BJP, and they would bring deep domain expertise. Using independent MPs like Rajeev Chandrasekhar should also be on the cards.
> 
> Policy today cannot be made by ministers who do not understand deeper issues in the domains they rule over.
> 
> Even if a competent person like Arun Shourie is ruled out for making unnecessarily uncharitable remarks about the NDA, people like Arvind Panagariya, Raghuram Rajan or Jayant Sinha are clearly talented and could be given more critical roles in economic ministries.
> 
> The problem for Modi is political, where he has to accommodate so many BJP flunkies who have no qualification other than a loyalty to the parivar and its pet peeves. These people cannot help Modi raise the profile of his team or deliver the goods. He needs to go beyond his party for talent, and the post-Bihar period is the best time for this change. With a comfortable majority in parliament, there is no threat to his ministry from within or without and disgruntlement will not spin out of control.
> 
> 
> Lastly, Modi now has to pick the themes his government will be known for. The UPA took the rights, entitlement and freebies route to create political space for itself. Modi too must pick his own themes. He cannot be all things to all people.
> These are what I would suggest, given early successes.
> 
> _First_, his central theme must be financial inclusion and subsidy reform using Aadhaar identification, Jan Dhan accounts, and mobile technology. If the strategy to push all subsidies to direct benefits transfer is pursued to the hilt, he will be seen as the man who gave the poor money and choice even while eliminating leakages and corruption. This idea must not only be implemented, but sold politically as direct financial empowerment of the masses.
> 
> _Second_, India is already rising in the World Bank’s ease of doing business. It rose 12 places this year, but this is not sustainable if changes are not continually introduced to make life easier for business. Modi should remember that other countries too are making life easier for business. We thus have to improve faster, and not be content with moving from the bottom to lower ranks. Making India one of the best places to do business does not often need legislation; it only needs intelligent tweaking of the rules pertaining to regulation, inspection, compliance, permissions, etc. A separate ministry or team in the PMO to continuously push the idea at centre and state will make India a rocking economy for new investments by 2019.
> 
> _Third_, Modi has to make federalism another themesong. There are two advantages to this. Currently, even though states get 62 percent of national tax resources, we are still primed to think that the centre can give more. This illusion is helpful for Modi’s critics as they can blame the centre for all of their failures, whether it is in creating jobs or maintaining law and order. Modi must make a virtue of federalism and repeatedly point out that the ball in their court even while supporting them. He can do this by making it clear that any state law on subjects in the concurrent list will be okayed by the centre to give them more powers.
> 
> _Fourth_, the fight against black money has to be fought economically, and not just with strong-arm methods. This means reducing incentives for rent-seeking behaviour is many areas – from land to regulation to any area where governments have to decide whom to favour. Discretion in decision-making has to be reduced to a minimum.
> 
> The bottomline is simple: with just over three years to go, Modi cannot spread himself thin. He has to focus on the areas where he can get the biggest bang for the buck.
> 
> Beyond Bihar: Win or lose, Modi will have to reboot his politics and his economics - Firstpost
> 
> *'Vote for PM Modi. China, Pakistan Afraid of Him,' Says Bihar BJP Leader*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _File Photo: BJP leader and former Bihar Deputy Chief Minister Sushil Kumar Modi.
> 
> *Patna: * After BJP chief Amit Shah's controversial "crackers in Pakistan" comment, the party's senior Bihar leader Sushil Modi has said voters must strengthen Prime Minister Narendra Modi as "China and Pakistan are afraid of him".
> 
> "I would appeal to the people of Bihar that they should not let Narendra Modi be weak, China and Pakistan are afraid of him," said Sushil Modi on Friday morning, also tweeting, "If BJP wins in Bihar there will be Diwali in India & if UPA wins there will be celebration in Pak."......_
> 
> 
> * Smacks a bit of desperation, doesn't it?*



Lagta hai Shiv Sena ka assar agaya


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660057514315091968
Desperate ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660057514315091968
> Desperate ?



Now that's called real desperation


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> This woman just oozes hypocrisy...



Not sure where the hypocrisy is. She is not asking others to stop Karva Chauth, just sharing her opinion. Or is that a problem too?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Echo_419 said:


> Lagta hai Shiv Sena ka assar agaya


shiv sena was once again prepped by sharad pawar faction to go on offensive to create problems from BJP but the BJP was already taking the counter mesures to keep sharad pawar faction and shiv sena under check onli one visible hint of that exercise was to bring back people like chota rajan who was always at logger heads with dawood and his backer sharad pawar .... abhi to khel shuru hi hua hai shiv sena ki kya himmat jo wo khud strategik faisle le sake


----------



## Dragon Ball

Star Wars said:


> This is very much unlike Jaggu, this is rather a stealth bashing of BJP rather repeatedly in every front. basically he says Bad ministers, bad FM , unqualified minister , Fail PM , Not doing enough....etc... Unfortunately this is following a trend among some RW all of a sudden in BIhar elections...
> 
> @Bang Galore mark my words, on Nov 8th Jaggu along with some other RW are going to go into hiding for 2-3 weeks. The sudden U-turns of certain right wingers after phase 2 has been very surprising....



Jaggu is not a RW. He went from being anti-BJP, anti-Modi to being slightly accommodative of them in a few articles, but most of his articles are along the same lines. Acting as trojan for secular parties. Never trust any Delhi based writers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arbit

ranjeet said:


> Someone please convince this murat of secularism why Hindu women still practice the regressive practice of Karva Chauth
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659952128908103680



She is from NDTV. Not a surprise anymore. 

NDTV's Barkha Dutt becomes 3rd wife of Jammu Kashmir Bank's Chairman Haseeb Daru

NDTV's Sonia Sharma Singh becomes 2nd wife of congress leader & Ex minister RSN Singh

NDTV's Amruta Rai (44 year) has married Digvijay Sing (68 year)

NDTV's Nidhi Razdan's is marrying J&K's Ex CM - Omar Abdullah

I think NDTV's full form is "nai dulhan tere vaste".

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Marxist

jamahir said:


> africa cannot be seen as just a place to exploit the resources of and of engaging with non-progressive, short-term looking, nato-affiliated governments.
> 
> modern chinese presence in africa is generally driven by capitalism/nationalism and sadly is in the same mould as previous western colonialist governments... this isn't good for china itself.
> 
> real development and welfare of africa was what people like muammar gaddafi did... neither the congress government of the decades past nor definitely the bjp had/have anything good in mind for africa itself.
> 
> in case of agriculture ( for which indian establishment looks at africa as resource ), indian cities and towns must be converted into "urban farms" at neighborhood-level and the wastrels in present indian computer-science/mba college and software companes and private banks should be put into these urban farms on collectivized basis...
> 
> Urban Agriculture: trying new things in Venezuela | eatcology.comeatcology
> 
> Caracas, Venezuela Embraces City Gardening for Improved Nutrition, Jobs — City Farmer News
> 
> there is no alternative to the above.
> 
> 
> 
> that is the lie spread by the pdf chaddis who look at the world through their poisoned glasses.
> 
> for them...
> 
> any muslim from india must be a jamaati.
> any non-muslim opponent of sangh must be a sickular or commie or vatican agent.
> 
> 
> 
> .



What China does is Good for their Nation ,CCP ,PLA and their citizens...it can be equated as neo-colonialism but "*Does it matter if a cat is black or white so long as it catches mice*"...and i support India's African initiative...
You are bit a confusing person for me you talk about Democracy secularism and freedom but supports Dictators ...

I am also a BJP supporter (though my username is Marxist) ,Politics is a war so nothing is unfair in this Branding (Chaddis,,SanghisJamatis,Jehadi,Vatican agent) ...etc

why go to Venezuela or Cuba We have successful homestead vegetable gardens,Poly house and organic farming model in my state kerala

Kerala's vegetable production to touch 19 lakh tonnes, Latest News - Mathrubhumi English News Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

After Hindu Don .. now it's Dalit Don .. Kami nahi hai Chutiyo ki India mein. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660063194166112256

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> After Hindu Don .. now it's Dalit Don .. Kami nahi hai Chutiyo ki India mein.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660063194166112256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> After Hindu Don .. now it's Dalit Don .. Kami nahi hai Chutiyo ki India mein.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660063194166112256



Dalit don.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659781113204891648

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> You are bit a confusing person for me you talk about *Democracy secularism and freedom* but supports Dictators ...



Lol wut ? @jamahir is a closet islamist , he thinks Qoran dictates 'socialism' hence this facade of 'liberal communism'

Campaign to bring Modi down is afoot (and why he is partly to blame for it)

Finally all sane people are starting to realize why Modi's incompetence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> Not sure where the hypocrisy is. She is not asking others to stop Karva Chauth, just sharing her opinion. Or is that a problem too?


While one falls in the category of regressive & patriarchal, other one is classed as free choice. Now I see this as hypocrisy..it's either both these customs are regressive & patriarchal or both these are free choices for whoever wants to choose. Just my opinion...if you don't find that hypocritical, hey who am I going to force it on to you!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Campaign to bring Modi down is afoot (and why he is partly to blame for it)
> Finally all sane people are starting to realize why Modi's incompetence



He has been critical of Govt. communication policy since day 1, nothing new


----------



## ranjeet

In Salem, a girl studying in sixth standard was allegedly raped by the school owner’s son. A report in _The New Indian Express_states that the 11 year-old girl had gone to the school owner’s son home to play with his daughter aged three. 

The girl was studying in Class 6 at a school in Vasanthapuram near Hasthampatti . On Wednesday, she had gone to David Livingston’s house,* the son of Jayaraj Christ who owns the school*. The 11-year-old was staying in the hostel and she used to go their house on the weekends to play with his three-year-old. On Wednesday he is reported to have raped the girl.

Last month, Livingston reportedly sexually assaulted the girl who informed the hostel warden, Mariya. *The warden is said to have threatened the girl and told her not to report it to anyone.*
The girl informed the grandmother what had happened and she then filed a police complaint. The police are now on the look-out for Mariya and Livingston who are said to be absconding.

Tamil Nadu: Class 6 girl raped by school owner’s son in Salem | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

@mooppan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> While one falls in the category of regressive & patriarchal, other one is classed as free choice. Now I see this as hypocrisy..it's either both these customs are regressive & patriarchal or both these are free choices for whoever wants to choose. Just my opinion...if you don't find that hypocritical, hey who am I going to force it on to you!



Wrong. It would only be a hypocrisy if she had asked for a ban on Karva Chauth. For all you know, she might also consider veil regressive and patriarchal-- we don't see her in a veil, do we? She only spoke against its ban. She may very well be a hypocrite but those two tweets are not hypocrisy in any way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jaunty said:


> Wrong. It would only be a hypocrisy if she had asked for a ban on Karva Chauth. For all you know, she might also consider veil regressive and patriarchal-- we don't see her in a veil, do we? She only spoke against its ban. She may very well be a hypocrite but those two tweets are not hypocrisy in any way.


she might not say it directly but there are other who are working on it see this ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660056154534338560

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> she might not say it directly but there are other who are working on it see this ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660056154534338560



You would find facebook pages on just about anything. As it is, there is no big bad conspiracy against Karva Chauth. If someone finds it regressive, they have a right to not observe it just like how many Muslim women don't wear veils.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> You would find facebook pages on just about anything. As it is, there is no big bad conspiracy against Karva Chauth. If someone finds it regressive, they have a right to not observe it just like how many Muslim women don't wear veils.



Problem is seculars like Bharka will never openly criticize Islam, in fact she condemned sarkozy for banning the viel and will speak for tolerance and respect on minority religions all the while openly saying Karva chaud is regressive and patriarchal ? Tolerance and respect for religions only of minority community while Hindus are open season.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660056154534338560




lol nice try .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> Yes all scientific theories are explained in that green book.



it does explain the simplest and quite scientific political system ( third universal theory ) among all the present systems... as also the ways to achieve a progressive society socially.

here ( http://bgf.nu/greenbook.pdf ).



Marxist said:


> What China does is Good for their Nation, CCP ,PLA and their citizens



any socialist/communist ideology is necessarily internationalist and the ccp ideologues would have that in mind despite nationalism and capitalism been prominent when we mention the word "china" nowadays.

the idea of nation and nationalism is a artificial and obsolete concept, dividing humanity along unnatural lines and keeping sectarianism and reactionary tendencies alive.



Marxist said:


> ...it can be equated as neo-colonialism but "*Does it matter if a cat is black or white so long as it catches mice*"...



then in fairness, india should stop celebrating "independence day" because (a). i don't see india having changed much since british times, (b). neo-colonial india in africa would only be replacing old-colonial europe in africa.

no human can be exploited in unfairness, no human can be made slave... any establishment/government that does so is only to be called anti-human and to be countered.



Marxist said:


> You are bit a confusing person for me you talk about Democracy secularism and freedom but supports Dictators ...



on what basis do you say that muammar gaddafi was a dictator??

libyan jamahiriya was a true democracy.

this is a recent thread ( Libya: From Africa’s Wealthiest Democracy to US-NATO Terror Haven ).



Marxist said:


> I am also a BJP supporter (though my username is Marxist) ,Politics is a war so nothing is unfair in this Branding (Chaddis,,SanghisJamatis,Jehadi,Vatican agent) ...etc



politics should be necessarily for progressiveness in local society and humanity... any deviation towards anti-human tendencies must be countered.



Marxist said:


> why go to Venezuela or Cuba We have successful homestead vegetable gardens,Poly house and organic farming model in my state kerala
> 
> Kerala's vegetable production to touch 19 lakh tonnes, Latest News - Mathrubhumi English News Online



and is there no connection of that with the kerala communist movement??

but how about the rest of india where farmers suicide on weekly basis and farmers contract cancers and consumers eat poison-ridden foods??

venezuela and cuba have achieved "urban farming" at country level... surely, that is something to be celebrated.



magudi said:


> Lol wut ? @jamahir is a closet islamist , he thinks Qoran dictates 'socialism' hence this facade of 'liberal communism'
> 
> Campaign to bring Modi down is afoot (and why he is partly to blame for it)
> 
> Finally all sane people are starting to realize why Modi's incompetence



you confuse me, magudi... and you confuse the sanghis too... they call you "stealth chaddi".

what is true??


----------



## Star Wars

Amit Shah going to speak to Arnab today at 8:00

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660064572393426944

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660064572393426944




Ouch...... Seems Fadnavis has the habit of kicking ***. First Rajdeep and now Udhav

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> it does explain the simplest and quite scientific political system ( third universal theory ) among all the present systems... as also the ways to achieve a progressive society socially.
> 
> here ( http://bgf.nu/greenbook.pdf ).


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> Wrong. It would only be a hypocrisy if she had asked for a ban on Karva Chauth. For all you know, she might also consider veil regressive and patriarchal-- we don't see her in a veil, do we? She only spoke against its ban. She may very well be a hypocrite but those two tweets are not hypocrisy in any way.


She wouldn't ask for the ban openly even if she likes to..that would be too blatant. She still needs to be seen as a fence sitter for her own good. Then again for someone who has followed her pretty closely & seen her tweeting 48 times on Akhlaq & Zero times on Prashant Pujary, we know where her priorities lie. Conclusions are not drawn based on one instance, but track record of a person based on his / her handling of different situations at different times.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


>



ye all, behold the sanghi, he who laughs at the jamahir... behold the sanghi, he the definer of progress, humaneness, gentleness, harmony, subtlety.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660096820689764353

Udhav is getting BItch slapped

Karavchaud during duty

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> She wouldn't ask for the ban openly even if she likes to..that would be too blatant. She still needs to be seen as a fence sitter for her own good. Then again for someone who has followed her pretty closely & seen her tweeting 48 times on Akhlaq & Zero times on Prashant Pujary, we know where her priorities lie. Conclusions are not drawn based on one instance, but track record of a person based on his / her handling of different situations at different times.



Now you are clearly shifting the goalpost. It was very clear from the outset that I was talking about that post specifically. I have not been following her like you to make a judgement, nor do I intend to. I thought it was very obvious from my post that I was not disputing a general observation. It was specific to that post alone. Those two tweets don't make her a hypocrite in any way. I am not going to comment on your general assessment. You may be right but that was never the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Jaggu also says failure to to have a CM candidate will cause BJP the election. lol, if BJP had announced a CM candidate, can you imagine the media hit jobs that poor guy would have to suffer through ?



There I agree, you cannot just have a CM candidate when there is no major backing for any one face. Not impressed by that argument but was wondering about why he thought this might be a wave election in favour of Nitish?

As for the economic arguments he made, I'm largely in agreement with him. That you know since we have discussed it here.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


>



lol, i liked how 8 guys returned awards and only 2 guys names popped up



Bang Galore said:


> There I agree, you cannot just have a CM candidate when there is no major backing for any one face. Not impressed by that argument but was wondering about why he thought this might be a wave election in favour of Nitish?
> 
> As for the economic arguments he made, I'm largely in agreement with him. That you know since we have discussed it here.



S.Modi will be C.M. He is the one who built all the infrastructure in Bihar. There is only a wave for Nitish on Delhi news rooms.As for economic policy, changing the economic policy 180 degrees when the economy is already in a big mess would make it into a bigger mess. Reforms are progressing, executive decisions are being taken the states are doing a fine job for the moment. I think certain people are asking for the impossible while hiding behind "Modi set expectations"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> In Salem, a girl studying in sixth standard was allegedly raped by the school owner’s son. A report in _The New Indian Express_states that the 11 year-old girl had gone to the school owner’s son home to play with his daughter aged three.
> 
> The girl was studying in Class 6 at a school in Vasanthapuram near Hasthampatti . On Wednesday, she had gone to David Livingston’s house,* the son of Jayaraj Christ who owns the school*. The 11-year-old was staying in the hostel and she used to go their house on the weekends to play with his three-year-old. On Wednesday he is reported to have raped the girl.
> 
> Last month, Livingston reportedly sexually assaulted the girl who informed the hostel warden, Mariya. *The warden is said to have threatened the girl and told her not to report it to anyone.*
> The girl informed the grandmother what had happened and she then filed a police complaint. The police are now on the look-out for Mariya and Livingston who are said to be absconding.
> 
> Tamil Nadu: Class 6 girl raped by school owner’s son in Salem | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> @mooppan


Scoring brownie points is not a hard task for me...There are dozens of rape/murdering related threads posted here in this forum by Pakistanis/Chinese/Bangladeshis everyday(most are related to Hinduism,Dalits etc).I could do the very same sarcasm,saying some mocking about Hindus and Hinduism,tagging Pakistanis/Bangladeshis..I could score even more brownie points that you.it is as simple as that...But i am not interested in that..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

jaunty said:


> Not sure where the hypocrisy is. She is not asking others to stop Karva Chauth, just sharing her opinion. Or is that a problem too?



_F_or once Barkha Dutt & I agree on something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

Star Wars said:


> S.Modi will be C.M. He is the one who built all the infrastructure in Bihar. There is only a wave for Nitish on Delhi news rooms.As for economic policy, changing the economic policy 180 degrees when the economy is already in a big mess would make it into a bigger mess. Reforms are progressing, executive decisions are being taken the states are doing a fine job for the moment. I think certain people are asking for the impossible while hiding behind "Modi set expectations"


Are you sure about BJP forming the govt ? JDU spokesperson's are openly claiming victory, with BJP seemingly seen shaky ?


----------



## Kaniska

jamahir said:


> so i take it that indian establishment wants to replace china
> 
> well, it is all fine, as long as he doesn't begin calling modi government as the paragon of peace, empathy, intelligence and progress.



He might call it..Becoz at the end of the day, he is least concerned about Indian think about Modi rather what benifit he is getting from Indian Gov under Modi as PM....

Dear friend...sometimes i really suprise your posts are not consistent with your logic...Do not you like Modi for sake of ideology or sake of just hating him due to typical behaviour of you do not like Strong Hindu leader...Because if you beleive in Socialism, then protest Modi in the name of ideas...and that should be part of internal domestic politics...It should not go beyond national boundary...If you start mixing up your socialism which should be national in nature to oppose a nation's PM in front of international situation then i feel it is not the ideas for which you are protesting rather you have some other motive behind it....


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> Are you sure about BJP forming the govt ? JDU spokesperson's are openly claiming victory, with BJP seemingly seen shaky ?



Wait till November 8th, Prasanth Kishore Media team has sent R.W panicking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

lightoftruth said:


> Are you sure about BJP forming the govt ? JDU spokesperson's are openly claiming victory, with BJP seemingly seen shaky ?



Not only sure... it is a done deal now. There were hiccups... severe ones actually after phase 1..... but now NDA lead is comfortably 35-40 seats with phase 4 expected to be another good one for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> NDA has 75+ seats as of right now, that is certain...


82 seats approx now. Which is strictly OKAY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> 82 seats approx now. Which is strictly OKAY.



Phase IV will be a washout for MBG, that is certain ...40+ is minimum, added to that seemanchal will not be easy for MBG as it is a 3 way fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Phase IV will be a washout for MBG, that is certain ...40+ is minimum, added to that seemanchal will not be easy for MBG as it is a 3 way fight.


I am expecting a 0 for Seemanchal. Otherwise 172.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> I am expecting a 0 for Seemanchal. Otherwise 172.



Won't be a 0, bare minimum 10 seats, maximum 20 seats


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> Now you are clearly shifting the goalpost. It was very clear from the outset that I was talking about that post specifically. I have not been following her like you to make a judgement, nor do I intend to. I thought it was very obvious from my post that I was not disputing a general observation. It was specific to that post alone. Those two tweets don't make her a hypocrite in any way. I am not going to comment on your general assessment. You may be right but that was never the point.


Why would I shift goalpost? Neither am I looking for an argument or a confrontation on this with you. You don't find her two posts hypocritical? fair enough! As I said earlier...who am I to force my opinion on you. All I was trying there was to explain the track record of this woman & how it's not hard for me to judge her...& if you want to interpret that as I'm shifting the goalpost...again fair enough, I won't try & convince you to think otherwise. Peace...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

In fact: How beef became Malayalis’ object of desire | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660064572393426944



Perfect reply to jungli Uddhav. The more Uddhav behaves like this, the more SS goes down the drain and BJP rises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arbit

jamahir said:


> ye all, behold the sanghi, he who laughs at the jamahir... behold the sanghi, he the definer of progress, humaneness, gentleness, harmony, subtlety.





On topic- Did any one watch Amit Shah's interview with Arnab. I was keenly watching his body language, he seemed quite confident of getting 2/3rd majority. Lifted my spirits. 

Edit: @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tridibans

arbit said:


> On topic- Did any one watch Amit Shah's interview with Arnab. I was keenly watching his body language, he seemed quite confident of getting 2/3rd majority. Lifted my spirits.
> 
> Edit: @Star Wars



Amit shah Bhai ne Arnab ki keh ke le lee..... Arnab was smirking shyly

When asked why development agenda is no more in Bihar.... Amit Shah ne Arnab baba ki fad ke rakh di...
_Amit Shah: .... did you ask me even a single question on development for past 30 mins... show the page... go back to your last page (the interview question list with Arnab)... frankly is there even one question about development? I guarantee you your next three questions are also about Beef, Caste and other stuff...._Arnab was royally embarassed.... @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> In fact: How beef became Malayalis’ object of desire | The Indian Express



Even RSS folks in Kerala eat beef


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Amit shah Bhai ne Arnab ki keh ke le lee..... Arnab was smirking shyly
> 
> When asked why development agenda is no more in Bihar.... Amit Shah ne Arnab baba ki fad ke rakh di...
> _Amit Shah: .... did you ask me even a single question on development for past 30 mins... show the page... go back to your last page (the interview question lists with Arnab)... frankly is there even one question about development? I guarantee you your next three questions are also about Beef, Caste and other stuff...._Arnab was royally embarassed.... @ranjeet


Arnab should have been clever & watched AS's interview with Rahul Kanwal. Rahul Kanwal did the same mistake of asking similar question & was made to look like like a sorry faced idiot by AS!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660064572393426944



Well atleast he is being a little aggressive.

This man talks a lot,
What kind of Hindutvavadi leader gives an one on one exclusive interview to that anti-Hindu crackpot Nikhil Wagle??

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654885838266998785& the above guy is a Maharashtra BJP supporter, definitely not a Sainik. So please don't bash him & he too supports BJP for many years, so he is not paid

& when is the case of defamation against the presstitutes coming up which he promised on twitter??
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyway he needs to be more of a politician(KCR) than a statesman(CBN) which he is not. Right now his party's situation is delicate, which requires a politician to deal with it.

My marathi bhaus claim he needs to be more about action when he gets aggressive & not talk.



Bang Galore said:


> There I agree, you cannot just have a CM candidate when there is no major backing for any one face. Not impressed by that argument but was wondering about why he thought this might be a wave election in favour of Nitish?
> 
> As for the economic arguments he made, I'm largely in agreement with him. That you know since we have discussed it here.


Nitish Kumar is pretty popular among the people of Bihar except the Yadavs.. The only problem is the lack of a definite vote-bank+cadre+organisation for his party.

Had he had the last two & contested alone this time, he would have emerged as the single largest party.

There is a reason why many of my Bihari contacts say that JDU is getting twice the number of seats as RJD at the end of this election. Many people like Nitish, but at the same time hate lalu.



lightoftruth said:


> Are you sure about BJP forming the govt ? JDU spokesperson's are openly claiming victory, with BJP seemingly seen shaky ?


pre-results rhetoric, everybody will talk/is talking like that. "_We will win, there is a wave for us, we will get 2/3rd seats_" etc..

One day Amit Shah will say 2/3rd seats & end of caste politics, next day RJD guy will say wave for us & defeat of communal, kamandal forces . -_- I hope you got my point. They are just talking like this to re-invigorate their cadre.

@mooppan -Anna vaal andaru atlage untaru, light teesko.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Oye koi LINK hai kya interview ki?


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> pre-results rhetoric, everybody will talk/is talking like that. "_We will win, there is a wave for us, we will get 2/3rd seats_" etc..
> One day Amit Shah will say 2/3rd seats & end of caste politics, next day RJD guy will say wave for us & defeat of communal, kamandal forces . -_- I hope you got my point. They are just talking like this to re-invigorate their cadre.
> @mooppan -Anna vaal andaru atlage untaru, light teesko.



Trust me, its not rheotoric , seeing the amount of people in the rally of Modi and seeing Shatrugan Sinha's toned down apologist attitude says a lot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

The Religious Crusades of the CIA | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> Trust me, its not rheotoric , seeing the amount of people in the rally of Modi and seeing Shatrugan Sinha's toned down apologist attitude says a lot...



I am scared for BJP - I don't want it loose and go the UPA way. Hope they win and for good or bad we get five years of unadulterated Modi Brand of Governance sans any obstruction in parliament. 

This way there won't be any regrets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Spectre said:


> I am scared for BJP - I don't want it loose and go the UPA way. Hope they win and for good or bad we get five years of unadulterated Modi Brand of Governance sans any obstruction in parliament.
> 
> This way there won't be any regrets




chillax and wait for Nov 8th, Right Wingers are paranoid bunch easy to scare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660133639561154560

Imran Khan announces divorce after 10 months of marriage | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

jaunty said:


> Not sure where the hypocrisy is. She is not asking others to stop Karva Chauth, just sharing her opinion. Or is that a problem too?



I found it hypocritical.
In one tweet she says support the choice of women. In the other she says the same choice is regressive in her view.
She should have had the same standard on both.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Before Election:- Andhra rulers are selling land in & around Hyderabad & TG for the sake of money which they will take for themselves & their region!! Bloody Andhraites 
After Election:-We are selling land for the sake of farmers  CBN,TDP & Cong. are responsible for this problem+the farmer suicides on my watch...
P.S:- [& If you ask media guys ask too many questions, get prepared to be buried 6 feet under the ground or banned.]


*Telangana to sell urban lands to waive farm loans amid protests*

HYDERABAD: The Telangana Rashtra Samithi (TRS) government in Telangana is looking at selling state-owned land assets to mobilise funds to fulfill key poll promises, including farm loan waiver, amid protests by opposition parties.

*The ruling TRS, which had opposed land sale by the earlier governments of undivided Andhra Pradesh,* has reportedly identified nearly 12,500 acres of land for auction.

*Owing to an unfavourable real estate market, the state government could not succeed in raising the estimated funds of Rs 6,500 crore through sale of land assets during the last Budget. *

Even as Telangana chief minister Kalvakuntla Chandrasekhar Rao was urging the Centre to relax the limits on its borrowings, *opposition parties and civil society organisations raised concerns over the state's pace of borrowings and the subsequent debt trap. *

*Over the last 16 months, Telangana is believed to have tied up Rs 51,000 crore in borrowings, adding to its Rs 80,000-crore debt burden.* Airing concern over the rate at which the revenue-surplus state is mopping up borrowings, M Padmanabha Reddy , secretary of the Forum for Good Governance, a*c*cused the government of financial indiscipline and of pumping funds into unproductive areas. 

Last month, Reddy's civil social organisation had unearthed the huge borrowings by the Telangana government through information obtained under the Right to Information Act.

"*There is nothing wrong in the state borrowing, but they are being raised mostly for non-plan expenditure which is not sanctioned by the legislature. The state has already touched the borrowing limit of 3% prescribed under the FRBM Act. Most of these funds, raised at high interest rates of 11-12%, are being spent on unproductive areas, burdening the tax payers,*" Reddy told ET.

Telangana Joint Action Commit tee's chairman, M Kodandaram, said that raising funds for non-plan expenditure would be harmful for the state in the long run. 

"It is always safe to reduce the borrowings and restrict them to productive purposes," he told ET, adding, "The Telangana government should also ensure that the proceeds of land assets should be deployed towards creation of another asset.

The government should ensure that there are adequate land assets with it for future social purposes of creating infrastructure for health and educational institutions." 

Justifying the huge borrowings, TRS's deputy floor leader in Parliament, *B Vinod Kumar, said that despite being the richest nation, the US is the biggest debtor globally."Aggressive borrowings are needed for creation of infrastructure and attracting investments*," he told ET.  

Defending the expenditure on populist schemes, he said: "*The state needs to take care of the welfare of the underprivileged. Otherwise, it will lead to social unrest.Spending money on populist schemes is not wastinwasting money. It helps accelerate the economy." *

Accusing the TRS government of pushing a rich state into a debt trap and bankruptcy within 16 months, Telangana Congress party's chief official spokesperson Sravan Dasoju said, "Instead of taking steps to retrieve the precious government lands that were allegedly grabbed by various entities, which was one of the key mottos of the Telangana movement, the TRS government has ended up rewarding the corrupt bureaucrats involved in such deals is resorting to selling more land. If this is continues, Telangana may not find government land to promote industriali sation and infrastructure creation for development in the coming years."

Revival in Telangana's real estate market may help the government raise the desired funds through auctioning urban land, said G Ram Reddy, president of the Confederation of Real Estate Developers' Association of India's (Credai) Telangana chapter.

*"The momentum is picking up and deals have started taking place at attractive prices. Many players are now looking at Hyderabad since the land prices here are still lower compared to other cities." *

TRS' Vinod Kumar said the gov ernment was taking necessary steps to protect the precious land assets, but was selling only scattered leftovers that the government was finding difficult to protect.

Read more at:
Telangana to sell urban lands to waive farm loans amid protests - The Economic Times

@itachii @bombermanx @magudi @Roybot Just look at this beautiful logic:-
Justifying the huge borrowings, TRS's deputy floor leader in Parliament, B Vinod Kumar,* said that despite being the richest nation, the US is the biggest debtor globally."Aggressive borrowings are needed for creation of infrastructure and attracting investments*," he told ET. 

Defending the expenditure on populist schemes, he said: "*The state needs to take care of the welfare of the underprivileged. Otherwise, it will lead to social unrest.Spending money on populist schemes is not wastinwasting money. It helps accelerate the economy." *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Since when has been TG been anywhere close to the US in any parameter?? & since when has the US borrowed money for farm loan waivers+other populist schemes? & how do populist schemes accelerate the economy?

This guy is leading TG down a debt trap & he will later blame CBN,AP & Modi for it.

#AwardWapsi: Chetan Bhagat slams 'privileged class' - The Times of India

*===============================================================*
*#AwardWapsi: Chetan Bhagat slams 'privileged class'*
Dishank Purohit,TNN | Oct 30, 2015, 06.42 PM IST







INDORE: Author Chetan Bhagat on Friday said* Prime Minister Narendra Modi has come under attack from historians, scientists and artists because he does not belong to the 'privileged class'.*

The privileged class of this country is rattled because the political power has slipped into the hands of people from the Hindi medium. Bhagat said, addressing a curtain raiser function for a literature festival here.

"If Modi and Amit Shah had attended Doon school, spoke impeccable English and were spotted with their English girlfriends, they would not have been attacked so much," said the author.

The controversy surrounding returning of awards can be attributed to the power shift that is taking place in the country, he said.

Attacking a section of intelligentsia for returning their awards alleging growing climate of intolerance, Bhagat said national awards are not given by the government. Rather a jury or a panel selects the qualifying people and thus, it's inappropriate to blame the government for it.

"T_hese are not mere awards, but honours that are given to an individual for his or her individual achievement. How can you later return an honour that you had already accepted_?" he said adding now foreign media has come into play and they are painting a sorry picture of India. They are portraying India as a country which is intolerant.

Earlier in the day, the bestselling author was attacked for making an indirect jibe at historians who have returned their awards through his Twitter handle. "What do historians do? I am genuinely curious. This happened. Then this happened. Then this. Ok work done for the day," Chetan Bhagat had tweeted.

*Bhagat said he doesn't care about personal criticism targeted at him, but foreign media should not be allowed to portray a negative image of India.*
#AwardWapsi: Chetan Bhagat slams 'privileged class' - The Times of India

@SrNair @Spectre @Ragnar

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## arbit

Tridibans said:


> Amit shah Bhai ne Arnab ki keh ke le lee..... Arnab was smirking shyly
> 
> When asked why development agenda is no more in Bihar.... Amit Shah ne Arnab baba ki fad ke rakh di...
> _Amit Shah: .... did you ask me even a single question on development for past 30 mins... show the page... go back to your last page (the interview question list with Arnab)... frankly is there even one question about development? I guarantee you your next three questions are also about Beef, Caste and other stuff...._Arnab was royally embarassed.... @ranjeet




This is not nearly enough. There has to be a coordinated campaign to counter the leftist and congress sponsored narrative prevalent now. 
A couple of Tv channels are doing a fine job but more vocal ones are rabidly anti BJP. Also Times Now caters to a certain kind of affluent and english speaking middle class audience, most of which is already with the BJP, so they don't really need the Amit Shah's msg. Social media is enough for that.

I am more concerned about hindi channel which caters to mostly hindi speaking middle class. AajTak, NDTV. These are the channels whose propaganda needs to be countered pro actively. That is where we are lacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnar

Andhra Under Naidu is the place to be...


Top 10 points about Amaravati: Ancient city’s rebirth as modern Andhra Pradesh’s capital | The Financial Express







Chandigarh was a long time ago, but arguably, no development of a new state capital has generated as much excitement and hype as Andhra Pradesh’ Amaravati city. While India is looking up to Amaravati as a modern day, even ‘futuristic’ capital that may well become a template for India’s 100 smart cities project, the city itself has a rich and glorious past. Prime Minister Narendra Modi also hoped that Amaravati will be a model for his government’s urbanisation effort and the initiative to develop 100 Smart cities. Here we present 10 points of note:

1. It’s a rebirth of sorts for Amaravati, an ancient city on the banks of the Krishna river in Guntur district. Historically, Amaravati was the capital of Satavahanas, the first great Andhra kings who ruled from 230 BC to 220 BC after the downfall of the Mauryan empire.

2. An ancient centre of Buddhist learning, Amaravati boasts of Mahachaitya, the Great Stupa, with intricate carvings that depict the life and teachings of Lord Buddha, Buddhist sculptures and slabs with Buddhist inscriptions.

3. By using the name Amaravati, Andhra Pradesh CM N Chandrababu Naidu managed to strike an emotional chord especially with countries like Singapore and Japan, where Buddhism is the most widely practised religion.

4. While Singapore has prepared three master plans for Andhra Pradesh’ new capital Amaravati and is ready to partner in its development, Japan has also come forward to contribute with its experience and technology. “We in Japan from our young days have learnt that this great land of Amaravati was a great seat of learning for Buddhism right from 3rd century BC and here is where the seed of Japanese nation’s culture and values have emerged. In our text books we learnt that Nagarjuna (one of the most important Buddhist philosophers after the Buddha) visited the city,” said Japanese Minister for Economy, Trade and Industry Yosuke Takagi said at the groundbreaking ceremony.

5. N Chandrababu Naidu believes Amaravati has the strength of both ‘vastu’ and an auspicious name. He even sprinkled water and soil brought from holy places of all faiths and from across the state with the hope that this will give further strength to Amaravati. By organising the ceremony on a grand scale and on Vijaya Dasami, Naidu has made a strong pitch for what he promises to be a world-class city and people’s capital.

6. Using his experience in developing Hyderabad as an information technology hub, Naidu has embarked on a mission to build Amaravati as country’s first Greenfield smart city, an economic and business hub, en energy efficient and sustainable city. Proximity to well-developed cities like Vijayawada and Guntur, availability of Krishna river water, vast land, scenic beauty and Naidu’s grandiose plans attracted everybody’s attention.

7. According to the Amaravati master plan for the Seed Capital Area (SCA), the core city will be spread over 16.9 square km. Amaravati will comprise nine cities – knowledge city, financial city, health city, tourism city, government city, sports city, electronics city, justice city and education city. The capital city has been planned for about 300,000 residents. Its first phase is expected to be completed by 2018.

8. Amaravati will provide a transport hierarchy that comprises of an integrated network of Metro rail of about 12 kms, bus rapid transit of about 15 kms, downtown road of about 7 km, arterial roads and sub-arterial roads of about 26 kms and collector roads of about 53 kms, with varying rights-of-way.

9. Amaravati landscape would create world class aesthetic appeal to make city liveable and attractive. Special emphasis has been laid on development of extensive walkways and pedestrianisation, interlinked with open and green spaces with a blue and green network of more than 25 kms to promote walk-to-work environment and non-motorised transport.

10. Naidu has invited companies from Singapore, Japan, China and other countries to participate in the development of Amaravati as the state capital, which needs over $2 billion spend. With the process of designing and conceptualisation over, the real work on building the capital starts now. Naidu faces a challenge in mobilising the funds from the central government and investments from abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660133639561154560
> 
> Imran Khan announces divorce after 10 months of marriage | World news | The Guardian



Maje toh khub liye 10 mahine ab bore hone lag gaya to Talak Talak Talak.


----------



## arp2041

Rahul Gandhi Rallies in Madhubani, Bihar | Bihar Assembly Elections - YouTube

what d hell this guy is......seriously!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

SwAggeR said:


> Maje toh khub liye 10 mahine ab bore hone lag gaya to Talak Talak Talak.



A messy divorce actually with ugly negotiations for settlement. Finally, Ms. Khan settled for 100 K dollar or so.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660128631058894848

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Ragnar said:


> The capital city has been planned for about 300,000 residents.



Will these 300,000 ppl be only UPPER CASTE HINDUS as Mr. Modi wants?


----------



## Ragnar

arp2041 said:


> Will these 300,000 ppl be only UPPER CASTE HINDUS as Mr. Modi wants?



33% reservation for SC/ST, 33% for Women, and rest for minorities. Upper caste men can stay in suburbs.


----------



## arp2041

Ragnar said:


> 33% reservation for SC/ST, 33% for Women, and rest for minorities. Upper caste men can stay in suburbs.



So no place for TRANSGENDER?


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> So no place for TRANSGENDER?


They are not a vote bank yet...moment they become one, you'll see Pappu taking up their cause along with Kejri! 

Btw...what's babaji's prediction for Bihar, number of seat wise?


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> Btw...what's babaji's prediction for Bihar, number of seat wise?



Kaun Babaji?? 

After Delhi it's very hard to predict ppl.......

But on POPULAR demand 

MARK MY POST @ranjeet 

*NDA = 145+*

P.S. if this goes wrong, will stop predicting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Kaun Babaji??
> 
> After Delhi it's very hard to predict ppl.......
> 
> But on POPULAR demand
> 
> MARK MY POST @ranjeet
> 
> *NDA = 145+*
> 
> P.S. if this goes wrong, will stop predicting


PS: If this goes wrong....your ban will be re-introduced!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

The forensic findings trashes the version of complainant Jitender — his two children were burnt alive and his wife Rekha is at the Safdarjung Hospital in Delhi with over 30 per cent burns — who alleged that he and his family were attacked by Rajputs as they slept in their house. Seven of the eleven accused in the case have been arrested. Highly placed sources in the FSL said the forensic examination report on the spot also mentioned “no traces of outside entry” into the premises when the alleged attack took place. -

See more at: Faridabad: Fire that killed Dalit kids started in room, not outside, say Forensic experts | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> The forensic findings trashes the version of complainant Jitender — his two children were burnt alive and his wife Rekha is at the Safdarjung Hospital in Delhi with over 30 per cent burns — who alleged that he and his family were attacked by Rajputs as they slept in their house. Seven of the eleven accused in the case have been arrested. Highly placed sources in the FSL said the forensic examination report on the spot also mentioned “no traces of outside entry” into the premises when the alleged attack took place. -
> 
> See more at: Faridabad: Fire that killed Dalit kids started in room, not outside, say Forensic experts | The Indian Express



Damage is done... Mission accomplished. Who cares what the truth is.. They can stay confined to inside pages of few newspapers!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Ok, here is it...............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sky lord

arp2041 said:


> Rahul Gandhi Rallies in Madhubani, Bihar | Bihar Assembly Elections - YouTube
> 
> what d hell this guy is......seriously!!


If he uses that "suit - boot" phrase ones more, someone should take off their slippers and give him a tight slap around the face with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jai Bharat said:


> I don't even need to go into the +$140 billion deals signed with Japan regarding railway modernization


Source?



Jai Bharat said:


> the $70 billion dollar infrastructure bank set-up with UAE,


I'm not sure what has actually come of this headline grabbing announcement, where will this vast amount be invested? And what timescale are we talking about?



Jai Bharat said:


> Congress legacy has been 60 years of failed policies, rewriting the history books, controlling the media, creating a separate civil code for muslims, creating vote-bank politics, etc.


Don't forget leaving a whopping $150BN backlog (>7% of India's GDP) of stalled infrastructure projects as they headed out of office.


By almost all metrics Modi's Govt is moving India ahead substantially HOWEVER all this great work is being undone by animals within his own party and or allies. It is so needless, a more assertive stance on these clowns and a proactive media team could completely turn the narrative in the PM's favour but instead it is a case of 2 steps forward, one and a half steps back.


India is awakening as an economic powerhouse and the media (domestic and international) are focusing on MEAT CONSUMPTION? 


This is simply unforgivable mismanagement by the GoI.



JanjaWeed said:


> Damage is done... Mission accomplished. Who cares what the truth is.. They can stay confined to inside pages of few newspapers!


Exactly why there needs to be strict regulatory bodies for the news media in India-the level of misinformation and downright lies in the pursuit of TRPs is simply getting out of hand now. The threshold where this threatens national security has been breached, unless there is a strong counter-narrative at the time of the event you cannot effectively disseminate the truth to the general public.



Tridibans said:


> Amit shah Bhai ne Arnab ki keh ke le lee..... Arnab was smirking shyly
> 
> When asked why development agenda is no more in Bihar.... Amit Shah ne Arnab baba ki fad ke rakh di...
> _Amit Shah: .... did you ask me even a single question on development for past 30 mins... show the page... go back to your last page (the interview question list with Arnab)... frankly is there even one question about development? I guarantee you your next three questions are also about Beef, Caste and other stuff...._Arnab was royally embarassed.... @ranjeet


This is a perfect illustration of the GoI/NDA's failure- the focus should be on development and the economy instead it as about these rather trivial matters.

I don't accept this is all cooked up by the media and the GoI/NDA/BJP are blameless their actions (and inaction at times) has lead to this toxic soup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> Exactly why there needs to be strict regulatory bodies for the news media in India-the level of misinformation and downright lies in the pursuit of TRPs is simply getting out of hand now. The threshold where this threatens national security has been breached, unless there is a strong counter-narrative at the time of the event you cannot effectively disseminate the truth to the general public.


Precisely! Media in India is self regulated...hence they don't feel the need to be accountable to anyone. There's no effective law or regulation to control this monster. Media in India gets away with murder. What we need is an Ofcom style government approved independent regulatory authority with wide ranging powers & statutory duty to represent the interests of citizens and the Nation. What we also need is a strong libel / defamation law to counter lies & disinformation which is being spread on daily basis.
Successive governments shied away from tackling this issue due to the kind of influence these honchos wield within the power corridors. But I hope this present government will seriously look into bringing some sort of accountability to this otherwise rogue industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> Precisely! Media in India is self regulated...hence they don't feel the need to be accountable to anyone. There's no effective law or regulation to control this monster. Media in India gets away with murder. What we need is an Ofcom style government approved independent regulatory authority with wide ranging powers & statutory duty to represent the interests of citizens and the Nation. What we also need is a strong libel / defamation law to counter lies & disinformation which is being spread on daily basis.
> Successive governments shied away from tackling this issue due to the kind of influence these honchos wield within power corridors. But I hope this present government will seriously look into bringing some sort of accountability to this otherwise rogue industry.


Indeed, Ofcom has its failings but at least it exists!

The media needs to be made to feel there are costs to false or inaccurate reporting, currently there are none. In fact, it could be argued there is an incentive to misrepresent the facts so as to garner more TRPs and hence more revenue. Where they are proven (by a competitor) to be undeniably in the wrong (it happens on occasion) they simply offer a feeble apology/correction and are allowed to enjoy their ill-gotten rewards. It is a joke of a system.

A media is meant to be a reliable pillar in a democracy but in India they are entirely failing in this duty and it has gotten to dangerous levels. The level of lost productivity and undue distress (immeasurable) caused as a direct result of all these half truths and blatant lies is enormous. 

Do you remember a few years ago when entirely FAKE media reports and doctored pictures created a frenzy for North Eastern Indians to "flee" Bengaluru? Why this incident did not prove significant enough to impose massive regulation to the media I will never know. The next time the media's lies could cause far more sinister results.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sky lord

Abingdonboy said:


> The media needs to be made to feel there are costs to false or inaccurate reporting, currently there are none. In fact, it could be argued there is an incentive to misrepresent the facts so as to garner more TRPs and hence more revenue. Where they are proven (by a competitor) to be undeniably in the wrong (it happens on occasion) they simply offer a feeble apology/correction and are allowed to enjoy their ill-gotten rewards. It is a joke of a system.



How do they do this in other democratic countries? What costs? Because this is a fine line between free press and irresponsible press.


----------



## Bang Galore

Moody's to PM Narendra Modi: Rein in members or risk losing credibility - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

Imran-Reham divorce not a mutual consent: Arif Nizami - Daily Pakistan Global

Divorce through Whatsapp or Twitter or E-mails have usurped the verbal triple talaq system. That is progress, right?



Bang Galore said:


> Moody's to PM Narendra Modi: Rein in members or risk losing credibility - The Economic Times



Yeah, a report by a BA honors guys is what it takes to make or break India's credibility.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660122479814246400






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660290639800565761






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660122879149735936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660123211653210112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660134349937881088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660289698598809605

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> @mooppan -Anna vaal andaru atlage untaru, light teesko.


chinnaya modhati naaku '"puttina roju""party iyyandi or maa intiki okka '"full bottle""pampichandi,tharuvatha cheppu...party eppudu???


----------



## Darmashkian

@Echo_419 @Tridibans This is what I was talking about .

Media management, farmer ads appearing in an English newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

What’s caste got to do with it? Deception and the law on caste discrimination | Law, Culture, Religion

Interesting read, seems like there are some "caste activists" (primarily fronts for evangelicals) in the UK.

A pay dispute went on to become this:


> has happened in the _Tirkey_case the _mere presence_ of two parties of different castes is enough to substantiate a claim that caste discrimination must have been present. And presumptions can be called upon to do the rest; to overlook the fact that no link was demonstrable between caste and the treatment of the claimant.


This is how the media in India tends to present things too, presence of a merely different castes, becomes "caste violence", as in some recent cases.



> The Claimant’s family are “Adivasi” people who are dark skinned and poor. They can be either Christian or Hindu and are recognised by the sari they wear at festivals or on special occasions (a white sari with a red border). In the “caste pyramid” the Adivasi are the lowest class.
> 
> Judge Ord thus states that the Adivasi people can be recognised by the colour of the sari they wear. He adds that they constitute the bottom rung in the caste pyramid*.* And of course that they are dark skinned.



And also seems to create some crazy skin colour based assumptions, thus feeding into the whole AIT/AMT, Afro-Dalit type nonsense.

Similar orgs working here in India aswell, these types of cases will be used here too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @Echo_419 @Tridibans This is what I was talking about .
> 
> Media management, farmer ads appearing in an English newspaper



I don't have any words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Sky lord said:


> If he uses that "suit - boot" phrase ones more, someone should take off their slippers and give him a tight slap around the face with it.



Slippers are more PRECIOUS mate.....Why waste?



Bang Galore said:


> Moody's to PM Narendra Modi: Rein in members or risk losing credibility - The Economic Times



Do you know what 1000 years of SLAVERY has done to us? It has not ERODED our money/gdp, it has ERODED our Self Confidence.....so much so, that any Tom, Dick or a Moody can tell us that "Oh Man, your Country is not on the RIGHT path!!" Aren't we ourselves capable or smart or sane enough to understand if that is the case or not?

I mean, Do Americans care about what an Indian News agency/rating agency/ think tank think of them?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

WTF......? 

ET:Bihar polls: Grand Alliance displaces NDA in 'satta race'; punters give Nitish-Lalu 127-129 seats, NDA 110 - Bihar polls: Grand Alliance displaces NDA in 'satta race'; punters give Nitish-Lalu 127-129 seats, NDA 110 - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Jason bourne said:


> WTF......?
> 
> ET:Bihar polls: Grand Alliance displaces NDA in 'satta race'; punters give Nitish-Lalu 127-129 seats, NDA 110 - Bihar polls: Grand Alliance displaces NDA in 'satta race'; punters give Nitish-Lalu 127-129 seats, NDA 110 - The Economic Times



Hit Job....before crucial phase 4 tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Jason bourne said:


> WTF......?
> 
> ET:Bihar polls: Grand Alliance displaces NDA in 'satta race'; punters give Nitish-Lalu 127-129 seats, NDA 110 - Bihar polls: Grand Alliance displaces NDA in 'satta race'; punters give Nitish-Lalu 127-129 seats, NDA 110 - The Economic Times


----------



## Nilgiri

Interview of Amit Shah with negative Q's. Good job by Amit Shah ji in dealing with mr loud mouth.


----------



## skyisthelimit

arp2041 said:


> Hit Job....before crucial phase 4 tomorrow.



What hit job? i did not understand.


----------



## Jason bourne

ET:Nitish Kumar's Grand Alliance will sweep Bihar polls: Markandey Katju - Nitish Kumar's Grand Alliance will sweep Bihar polls: Markandey Katju - The Economic Times



If bjp looses in bihar I will accept that amitshah is overrated ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> ET:Nitish Kumar's Grand Alliance will sweep Bihar polls: Markandey Katju - Nitish Kumar's Grand Alliance will sweep Bihar polls: Markandey Katju - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> If bjp looses in bihar I will accept that amitshah is overrated ...


Last ditch attempt by all the usual suspects to save sinking MGB.


----------



## guru1

BJP is losing in bihar .


----------



## Jason bourne

Vrzcikapattrika said:


> Can you think of anyone better ? .......... in INDIA ? in ANY party ?




No ... not by faar no...


----------



## Jason bourne

Vrzcikapattrika said:


> Which is why he is not over rated.
> 
> Winning and loosing are part of the electoral battle. Amit shah should give his best and let the people of Bihar decide. And that is what he does every-time.
> 
> If people in Bihar wants lalu then so be it. Dehi wanted a fraud called Kejriwal. Life is what it is.





The point is our general perception is that amit shah can win u election from the brink of defeat that is over-rated he is best tactician is true.. but he was helped in loksabha by tremendous modi wave... still let the result come on 8th its sure test for amitshah no doubt ...



Takled with @jha he said the fight is close veey close ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660350913517776896
Raghuraman Rajan's father



Jason bourne said:


> Takled with @jha he said the fight is close veey close ...



doubt it, phase 2 and 3 went in favor of NDA it should be definitely advantage NDA now



arp2041 said:


> Hit Job....before crucial phase 4 tomorrow.



Satta market is predicting 155+ for NDA, Its entirely Fabricated

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

arp2041 said:


> Will these 300,000 ppl be only UPPER CASTE HINDUS as Mr. Modi wants?


It will be the capital city of the Telugus of AP, but everyone regardless of religion & caste will be welcome don't worry. 

Just make yourselves useful & follow the law


mooppan said:


> chinnaya modhati naaku '"puttina roju""party iyyandi or maa intiki okka '"full bottle""pampichandi,tharuvatha cheppu...party eppudu???


Aiyoo, ee party ava ledu. Naa amma nanna too oka cake cut chesa, ante  Sorry 

& Sorry, I & my family stay away from alcohol. Anduke naa kosam bottle pampichaniki asadhyam outundi, rendo saro sorry . Kani nee address icchandi, nenu Bengaluru future lo eppudu voste, definitely meet up chesta 


Jason bourne said:


> The point is our general perception is that amit shah can win u election from the brink of defeat that is over-rated he is best tactician is true.. but he was helped in loksabha by tremendous modi wave... still let the result come on 8th its sure test for amitshah no doubt ...
> 
> Takled with @jha he said the fight is close veey close ...


Agree with jha ji, fight is close than it appears. & I agree with you that Amit Shah is really good at what he does, but we have deified him too much after UP.



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660350913517776896
> Raghuraman Rajan's father


WOW are you sure? & was RR's dad a part of RAW?

@Abingdonboy This govt.'s media management is terrible, just check my posts below which prove it.
Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2972
Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2914
I don't blame the Media for attacking Modi, it is Modi's fault for allowing them to keep on attacking him.

_*"Fool me once shame on you, Fool me twice Shame on me. Fool me multiple times, God Save me"*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

Darmashkian said:


> I don't blame the Media for attacking Modi, it is Modi's fault for allowing them to keep on attacking him.



Jaya has actually handled a hostile media much better than BJP govt tbh. In TN most channels have some sort of political backing, and carry out huge propaganda, atleast one way of doing something is to file defamation cases against them along with clarification speeches about the issue. Her media power even though she has Jaya TV is a lot lower than others. 

Sometimes this does go to extremes (like incidents where newspapers exposed the govt, and got cases filed against them), that needs to be avoided, but there should definitely be some sort of responsibility on the media, f they arent mature enough to use the freedoms given to them correctly.

I remember a tweet by Fadnavis saying he was going to do something about it but there was no action after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660455210569961472


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660437709866049536
About AK Antony

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656090936573734912

that is some supreme confidence...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dragon Ball

Revisiting Slumdog Millionaire | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dragon Ball said:


> Yeah, a report by a BA honors guys is what it takes to make or break India's credibility.


His credentials are irrelevant. He is yet another analyst who is echoing the same theme, see below for an explanation sir. 



arp2041 said:


> Do you know what 1000 years of SLAVERY has done to us? It has not ERODED our money/gdp, it has ERODED our Self Confidence.....so much so, that any Tom, Dick or a Moody can tell us that "Oh Man, your Country is not on the RIGHT path!!" Aren't we ourselves capable or smart or sane enough to understand if that is the case or not?



This is not about self-esteem of Indians but PERCEPTION and hence it can only be analysed by a third party. The fact is it is irrelevant what the reality is but how the outside world interprets the news coming out of India and filters it based on their own weighting system. 

As someone outside of India, born and living in the West, I can tell you just how much damage these trivial and petty irritants are doing to the GoI/PM. I rarely see any positive news stories about India these days in the British (or even international) media- it is all about meat, civil discord, minority treatment etc. The narrative SHOULD be about India's economy and the Indian growth story (the kind of reporting China enjoyed for much of the last decade) but that is entirely absent. 

Understand that this will have tangible side effects for India- a loss in FDI and a degree of unrealised revenue from tourism- in the long run this will amount to tens of billions. 


@Darmashkian is 100% right- the GoI's media management is unfathomably PATHETIC. The pain the GoI/PM, India's image as a whole, is taking is entirely self-inflicted and I am yet to see a credible reason why this supposedly proactive, "tech-savvy" and decisive leader is shirking his responsibilities. At the very least he has the means to assemble a truly exceptional media team (I don't doubt his ability to lure the best of the best in this field in India) but refuses to do even that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660448732148727808

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

hello @Echo_419


----------



## Dragon Ball

Abingdonboy said:


> His credentials are irrelevant. He is yet another analyst who is echoing the same theme, see below for an explanation sir.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about self-esteem of Indians but PERCEPTION and hence it can only be analysed by a third party. The fact is it is irrelevant what the reality is but how the outside world interprets the news coming out of India and filters it based on their own weighting system.
> 
> As someone outside of India, born and living in the West, I can tell you just how much damage these trivial and petty irritants are doing to the GoI/PM. I rarely see any positive news stories about India these days in the British (or even international) media- it is all about meat, civil discord, minority treatment etc. The narrative SHOULD be about India's economy and the Indian growth story (the kind of reporting China enjoyed for much of the last decade) but that is entirely absent.
> 
> Understand that this will have tangible side effects for India- a loss in FDI and a degree of unrealised revenue from tourism- in the long run this will amount to tens of billions.
> 
> t.


If increase in FDI in India is any indication then this perception war is being won by India and Modi by a huge margin, Moodys warnings or THIRD PARTY warnings notwithstanding. Your perceptions as an NRI may not always match what an Indian in India thinks and wants. Indians in India have to decide what kind of India they want and Indians are deciding.


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> His credentials are irrelevant. He is yet another analyst who is echoing the same theme, see below for an explanation sir.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about self-esteem of Indians but PERCEPTION and hence it can only be analysed by a third party. The fact is it is irrelevant what the reality is but how the outside world interprets the news coming out of India and filters it based on their own weighting system.
> 
> As someone outside of India, born and living in the West, I can tell you just how much damage these trivial and petty irritants are doing to the GoI/PM. I rarely see any positive news stories about India these days in the British (or even international) media- it is all about meat, civil discord, minority treatment etc. The narrative SHOULD be about India's economy and the Indian growth story (the kind of reporting China enjoyed for much of the last decade) but that is entirely absent.
> 
> Understand that this will have tangible side effects for India- a loss in FDI and a degree of unrealised revenue from tourism- in the long run this will amount to tens of billions.
> 
> 
> @Darmashkian is 100% right- the GoI's media management is unfathomably PATHETIC. The pain the GoI/PM, India's image as a whole, is taking is entirely self-inflicted and I am yet to see a credible reason why this supposedly proactive, "tech-savvy" and decisive leader is shirking his responsibilities. At the very least he has the means to assemble a truly exceptional media team (I don't doubt his ability to lure the best of the best in this field in India) but refuses to do even that.



Its not just media management Modi and his council of clowns (2 or 3 exceptions) have under performed almost everywhere be it education,health or econ, even parrikarr turned out to be damp squib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660437709866049536
> About AK Antony


This isn't even in the top 10 crimes the "Saint" committed in office. Why there are no questions being asked of his performance (or lack thereof) by the incumbent GoI as India's longest serving Defence Minister I am unable to understand. 

This man has quite literally got blood on his hands but has been allowed to run away scot free.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Dragon Ball said:


> Indians in India have to decide what kind of India they want and Indians are deciding.



31% indians ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> 31% indians ?


1% is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660350913517776896
> Satta market is predicting 155+ for NDA, Its entirely Fabricated



Today i read on TOI and IE, satta bazar is now behind MGB, they were behind BJP till last week, now changing BETS.


----------



## Dragon Ball

magudi said:


> 31% indians ?



39% Indians in 2014, now must have crossed over 50%.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dragon Ball said:


> Your perceptions as an NRI may not always match what an Indian in India thinks and wants. Indians in India have to decide what kind of India they want and Indians are deciding.


True, but the vast majority of Indians seem to be rejecting the actions/words of a despicable few on the fringe. The unfortunate part is that the actions of this minority are tarnishing the image of India and all Indians.




Dragon Ball said:


> If increase in FDI in India is any indication then this perception war is being won by India and Modi by a huge margin, Moodys warnings or THIRD PARTY warnings notwithstanding.


As you have pointed out- this increase in FDI is _in spite_ of the negative headlines that have been generated. I am talking about the unrealised revenues- this will never be calculated but will amount to vast sums that India simply cannot afford to be missing out on.



magudi said:


> even parrikarr turned out to be* damp squib */QUOTE]



That is putting it very mildly.....[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

magudi said:


> 31% indians ?



31% of India is a huge number considering the fact that earlier it was just one family and its sycophants numbering a few thousands which decided everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> Today i read on TOI and IE, satta bazar is now behind MGB, they were behind BJP till last week, now changing BETS.



hitjob, Satta is giving 155+ to NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dragon Ball

Abingdonboy said:


> This isn't even in the top 10 crimes the "Saint" committed in office. Why there are no questions being asked of his performance (or lack thereof) by the incumbent GoI as India's longest serving Defence Minister I am unable to understand.
> 
> This man has quite literally got blood on his hands but has been allowed to run away scot free.



The govt has too much on its hand right now correcting the past mess. I do not think any illegality done by anyone will be overlooked, just a matter of time.


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> That is putting it very mildly..... .



Other than headlines management (DAC clearences) rest just same as before

This is the case with most other Modi minsters as well - Over hyped and under delivered

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

Abingdonboy said:


> True, but the vast majority of Indians seem to be rejecting the actions/words of a despicable few on the fringe. The unfortunate part is that the actions of this minority are tarnishing the image of India and all Indians.



Vast majority? I do not think so. The crowds at Modi's rallies do not indicate that. The messages on social media, internet, news site comments do not indicate that. No one in India is flustered except the corrupt ecosystem of Congress and its dependent stooges.

These are the figures for meat consumption per capita for the world and India. You think vast majority of Indians are riled up about Beef ban?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dragon Ball said:


> *The govt has too much on its hand right now correcting the past mess. * I do not think any illegality done by anyone will be overlooked, just a matter of time.


This is a very convenient line I have seen recycled by many NDA supporters- in fact by supporters of any newly elected Govt (Democrats used the same line when Obama came in and Conservatives still blame the previous Labour government to this day for any negative metric of the UKG despite being in power for 5 years now). I sincerely hope you are correct but I will remain cynical till that time- blind support will not get India (or any nation) anywhere, the Govt should be assessed on what they do and not what they have promised or ,more intangibly, what their supporters claim they may intend to do one day perhaps all things being right....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Dragon Ball said:


> The govt has too much on its hand right now correcting the past mess. I do not think any illegality done by anyone will be overlooked, just a matter of time.



There was a time when Antony refused to go to church with Indira to meet bishop when she was in Kerala for vote catching from that to his reputation today, the guy sure has come a long way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

magudi said:


> Other than headlines management (DAC clearences) rest just same as before


Too true. The DAC clearances are an all too blatant facade HOWEVER the media/opposition is seemingly unable to see through even the most basic of red herrings and interrogate this news (DAC clearances) further. Or they simply don't care to.


----------



## Dragon Ball

Abingdonboy said:


> As you have pointed out- this increase in FDI is _in spite_ of the negative headlines that have been generated. I am talking about the unrealised revenues- this will never be calculated but will amount to vast sums that India simply cannot afford to be missing out on.



We can always fantasize about unrealized revenues or potential and beat ourselves about not being the mega super star of the galaxy, but the reality is what we have is the actuals of how much we are capable of achieving in this moment given today's reality of a conflict oriented world.


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> This is a very convenient line I have seen recycled by many NDA supporters- in fact by supporters of any newly elected Govt (Democrats used the same line when Obama came in and Conservatives still blame the previous Labour government to this day for any negative metric of the UKG despite being in power for 5 years now). *I sincerely hope you are correct *but I will remain cynical till that time- blind support will not get India (or any nation) anywhere, the Govt should be assessed on what they do and not what they have promised or ,more intangibly, what their supporters claim they may intend to do one day perhaps all things being right....



Sirji be sure that if these clowns loose Bihar we'll be back to UPA subsidy raj

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## heisenberg

my birthday is on 4 nov. but i am excited for 8 nov. I want to see bjp win this election but there is little bit delhi elections deja vu this time...fingers crossed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> hello @Echo_419



Hey



magudi said:


> Its not just media management Modi and his coucil of clowns (2 or 3 exceptions) have under performed almost everywhere be it education,health or econ, even parrikarr turned out to be damp squib



Can't agree more only transport,railways & power are performing as per expectations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> 1% is enough.



Not if that 1 % are coward Hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> This isn't even in the top 10 crimes the "Saint" committed in office. Why there are no questions being asked of his performance (or lack thereof) by the incumbent GoI as India's longest serving Defence Minister I am unable to understand.
> 
> This man has quite literally got blood on his hands but has been allowed to run away scot free.



Do tell more about his crimes


----------



## Dragon Ball

Abingdonboy said:


> This is a very convenient line I have seen recycled by many NDA supporters- in fact by supporters of any newly elected Govt (Democrats used the same line when Obama came in and Conservatives still blame the previous Labour government to this day for any negative metric of the UKG despite being in power for 5 years now). I sincerely hope you are correct but I will remain cynical till that time- blind support will not get India is(or any nation) anywhere, the Govt should be assessed on what they do and not what they have promised or ,more intangibly, what their supporters claim they may intend to do one day perhaps all things being right....



Cmon, there has hardly been a govt more scrutinized than this one in the history of India, right from Day One. RWs are only countering malicious propaganda by the Left. There are no blind followers of BJP or Modi here. At the same time, RW in India at least is not used to living in a cuckoo land and think everything will get resolved overnight.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dragon Ball said:


> We can always fantasize about unrealized revenues or potential and beat ourselves about not being the mega super star of the galaxy, but the reality is what we have is the actuals of how much we are capable of achieving in this moment given today's reality of a conflict oriented world.


Oh come on. Tone down the condescending sarcasm ("mega super star") that is clearly intended to let the NDA/GoI off the hook. The BJP/Modi built up a certain level of expectation during the election campaign to appeal to the aspirations of the electorate, when they (GoI) are being caught short you cannot simply turn around and say "oh, we never promised to do make India the dominant intergalactic overlords, we are marginally better than our predecessors- be satisfied with that".

The NDA/GoI needs to be held to a higher standard otherwise it is all a horse and pony show. With the kind of majority they have in the LS there should have been considerably more to show for their time in office than there is. The UPA had the "coalitions are difficult to work with" card to play- the NDA does not- instead they are CREATING issues for themselves (meat, minority, etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Can't agree more only transport,railways & power are performing as per expectations



between commie jihadis and italian evangelists what choice do we have other than to support illiterate sanghis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arbit

Is it only me that comes here on this thread to get some 'hoslaafzai' from @Star Wars or others are also part of this secret hopeful society. 

By the way good going star wars, I also think that BJP will win but by a thin margin, and thats why I'm a nervous sanghi right now. I so hope that Amit Shah delivers this one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> between commie jihadis and italian evangelists what choice do we have other than to support illiterate sanghis ?



At least they are getting things right on the infra front.(railways,highways & power)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

Abingdonboy said:


> Oh come on. Tone done the condescending sarcasm ("mega super star") that is clearly intended to let the NDA/GoI off the hook. The BJP/Modi built up a certain level of expectation during the election campaign to appeal to the aspirations of the electorate, when they (GoI) are being caught short you cannot simply turn around and say "oh, we never promised to do make India the dominant intergalactic overlords, we are marginally better than our predecessors- be satisfied with that".
> .



As far as I see BJP/Modi is performing better than expectations for the people who voted for him and approve of him. You used to be a Modi baiter, so what expectations did you have of Modi that have been belied? What expectations did his detractors have of him that they are saying they have been let down? It is just the sore losers in the media who are creating this hype and false propaganda that Modi said Indians will get 15 lakhs in their accounts if he wins, that their expectations of India soaring unimaginable heights are being let down. So please come down to reality.



Abingdonboy said:


> The NDA/GoI needs to be held to a higher standard otherwise it is all a horse and pony show. With the kind of majority they have in the LS there should have been considerably more to show for their time in office than there is. The UPA had the "coalitions are difficult to work with" card to play- the NDA does not- instead they are CREATING issues for themselves (meat, minority, etc).



The GOI is delivering and has done more work in the last 1 year than the whole of 10 years of UPA. They have the majority in LS, but not in RS and no govt in the history of India has had to deal with such a reckless traitorous uncooperative opposition ever. BJP till date has made no excuses. You need to wait for the term to get over before you come out and judge whether it delivered on its promises or not.



arbit said:


> Is it only me that comes here on this thread to get some 'hoslaafzai' from @Star Wars or others are also part of this secret hopeful society.
> 
> By the way good going star wars, I also think that BJP will win but by a thin margin, and thats why I'm a nervous sanghi right now. I so hope that Amit Shah delivers this one



BJP will win with a 2/3rd majority. No doubts whatsoever about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

Blame the Government for non performance but don't forget the context. I have never seen so much negativity towards a new government - from opposition, media, leftist liberals, aaptards. This will only change if BJP gets majority in Rajya Sabha. If not then things do seem quite hopeless.

But remember Modi faced similar situation in Gujarat in his first term. But won the second Gujarat elections again. Don't be surprised if Modi wins again in 2019 even with bad performance in current term. People are seeing through the game plan of opposition, media leftists. And the fact that there is no credible leader against Modi (at national level) helps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> Do tell more about his crimes


It is hard to quantify the damage that scumbag has inflicted on India because it was not just the countless deals that he CHOSE to stall (S-70B, RSH, AH-64E, CH-47F, M777, MGS, Avro replacement etc) that HAVE negatively affected India's national security and HAVE cost the lives of some the very best Indians alive (service personnel) but the general disruptive and "better to be idle than do something" culture he created within the MoD (that obviously still exists today). This man was the longest serving DM in India's history- think about that for a moment, he had more time to f*ck up the system then anyone else. Parrikar hit the nail on the head when asked, in his first media appearance a few days after becoming DM, what the general state of affairs was within the MoD *"we are in a mess, I can't spell it out"*

The perfect illustration to show everything wrong with the previous DM is the AW-101 fiasco. The "Saint" unilaterally cancelled an ongoing deal based on little more than unsubstantiated media reports so as to protect HIMSELF and his oh-so-important image. So the consequences of this?

1) 30+ year old pieces of junk (Mi-8s) are STILL flying the highest echelons of the Indian establishment (PM, President, service chiefs) to this day. In other words the members of India's Nuclear Command Authority who India cannot afford to lose in something as avoidable as an aircraft loss. It should be pointed out that it is not my opinion that these Mi-8s are "junk" but an unavoidable fact- they should have been out of service a decade ago and the majority of the fleet reached the end of the service lives last year, the few still serviceable have less than 10 months of their originally certified lifespans remaining.

Oh and just to make the situation that bit harder to swallow- 3 brand spanking new AW-101s (of 12 ordered) are sat idle at Palam (the HQ of the IAF's Communication SQN that provides air transport to the aforementioned VVIPs) whilst the ancient Mi-8s are having to be cannibalised just to keep flying. I wonder what those ground crews and pilots must feel armed with this knowledge....


2) The funds (HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF USD) the IAF spent on the 12 AW-101s, training, spares, infrastructure etc has all been lost and will never be recovered.

3) His actions set a very dangerous precedent (unilateral contract termination) and hurt India's image significantly- especially in the defence industry (that is very close-knit and inward looking). The cost of this will mean either some companies may think twice about offering their products to India OR these products will be offered at a higher cost to offset the perceived risk of doing business with India- either way the Indian taxpayer and military loose out.


4) The residual effects remain today in a very tangible way. That shiny new, much talked about, Scorpene class SSK the IN is inducting next year has NO heavy weight torpedoes for its sea trials (so how can it actually be commissioned without having carried out mandatory weapons trials?) or its first deployment because the Black Shark torpedo procurement (that the IN had zeroed in on after an open tender) has been unable to progress as they are manufactured by a company in the group (Finmeccanica) that Augusta Westland belong to. The INS Kalervi's situation illustrates far too dramatically the "de-toothing" of the Indian Military that the "Saint" oversaw as DM.


It should be noted the DM/MoD have since repealed the nonsensical and self-harming "backlisting" policy that Anthony had completely overused during his time as DM that fed into an entirely predictable negative repercussion cycle for the MoD/Indian military. For example- company A, B and C compete for a tender, all of their products meet the technical criteria outlined by the military, company B's product is judged to be cheapest (L1) and exclusive talks begin with company B for their product. Company A and C engage in an entirely coordinated smear campaign against company B and its product- alleging graft and whatever dirt they like, during this time the MoD/DM are sent "anonymous letters" alleging foul play. The entire procurement process screeches to a halt as the DM (the "Saint") does not want to have his image tarnished.Then what happens? The tender is either restarted, this time with Company B exclude because it is now blacklisted (still no credible evidence of wrongdoing has been found) OR stalled indefinitely. If the tender is restarted company A and C will engage in the aforementioned tactics until one is left with the oh so predictable impasse- a single vendor procurement (ever wonder why SO many of these existed under Anthony?) and OF COURSE the "Saint" won't progress any of these.

Do you see how it all feeds itself and whilst the variables may change the outcome never does- *procurement paralysis. *



In the military an officer can be court-martialled (and imprisoned) for "dereliction of duty" for "conduct unbecoming" (a very broad and loose set of regulations) but the civilian in charge of this highly disciplined military can literally send service members to their graves and or threaten the lives of India's senior most officials and he is allowed to go about his life without a care in the world and even be projected as a potential future PM of India?


@Bang Galore @Koovie @levina @PARIKRAMA @nair @bloo @Dash @Spectre thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Dragon Ball said:


> BJP will win with a 2/3rd majority. No doubts whatsoever about it.



Not possible even in theory. Muslims control 1/3 of seats and BJP is expecting single digit seats from phase V, which means that in order to get 2/3 majority, they would have to sweep all four phases.


----------



## Sky lord

Bihar polls: Grand Alliance displaces NDA in 'satta race'; punters give Nitish-Lalu 127-129 seats, NDA 110 - The Economic Times

Looks like all the award returning etc has had an effect. 

These people always put political interests before national interests. We deserve to remain a third world poop pond if we cannot vote for the larger good.


----------



## Star Wars

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> Not possible even in theory. Muslims control 1/3 of seats and BJP is expecting single digit seats from phase V, which means that in order to get 2/3 majority, they would have to sweep all four phases.



Not really, Muslims as perceived are not majority. they are only majority in a small number of seats, rest MBG got votes from Dalits and Maha dalits due to Manji earlier



Sky lord said:


> Bihar polls: Grand Alliance displaces NDA in 'satta race'; punters give Nitish-Lalu 127-129 seats, NDA 110 - The Economic Times
> 
> Looks like all the award returning etc has had an effect.
> 
> These people always put political interests before national interests. We deserve to remain a third world poop pond if we cannot vote for the larger good.



Media Hit job, Satta predicting 155+ for NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> Not possible even in theory. Muslims control 1/3 of seats and BJP is expecting single digit seats from phase V, which means that in order to get 2/3 majority, they would have to sweep all four phases.



Check out what @Star Wars stated above.


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660490962741780480

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

Star Wars said:


> Media Hit job, Satta predicting 155+ for NDA



How do you know?


----------



## SwAggeR

Teenagers face 4 years in prison for ripping up posters of Turkish president — RT News

See what's happening in other secular relatively developed and tolerant nations.


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Star Wars said:


> Not really, Muslims as perceived are not majority. they are only majority in a small number of seats, rest MBG got votes from Dalits and Maha dalits due to Manji earlier



Could you elaborate?

From what I am hearing, Seemanchal is muslim majority region of Bihar , and V phase is taking place there. Even BJP leaders are not expecting much from phase V.



Star Wars said:


> Media Hit job, Satta predicting 155+ for NDA



Are you sure?

That would be a great relief if it is so, though I am despondent about BJP's chances in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

SwAggeR said:


> Teenagers face 4 years in prison for ripping up posters of Turkish president — RT News
> 
> See what's happening in other secular relatively developed and tolerant nations.


Under Erdogan, Turkey has taken a very perceivable (and much talked about) shift to an autocracy- this is hardly who you want to compare the GoI to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660061181026152449
Pls read this by Minhaz Merchant. I hope @narendramodi and BJP Amit Shah also reads it.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Rats abandoning sinking ship.Top Akali Leader of Punjab suddenly becomes cabinet minister in UP Akhilesh governement.
Akali Dal leader Ramoowalia quits party to become UP Minister | Business Standard News
Akali workers & leaders are resigning in large number nowdays. Although chances are modest but speculations are rising that Punjab government could collapse before 2017.
@ranjeet @Echo_419 @magudi @Star Wars @Darmashkian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

So ET's piece about punters was a paid news item. Shameful but not surprising. 3rd phase has made usual suspects restless.

सट्टाबाजार ने बिहार में बनाई भाजपा की सरकार, जानिए दिलचस्प आंकड़े 13104502



Juggernautjatt said:


> Rats abandoning sinking ship.Top Akali Leader of Punjab suddenly becomes cabinet minister in UP Akhilesh governement.
> Akali Dal leader Ramoowalia quits party to become UP Minister | Business Standard News
> Akali workers & leaders are resigning in large number nowdays. Although chances are modest but speculations are rising that Punjab government could collapse before 2017.
> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @magudi @Star Wars @Darmashkian



Thats the best thing to happen for Punjab. Akalis need to be out for at least 15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660490962741780480

I have not watched the video, but this is WTF if it is true


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dragon Ball said:


> You used to be a Modi baiter,


Not quite. I was, and remain, a cynic- not just of Modi but any Indian politician (and politicians in general).

I would like to consider myself objective however, and thus can see failures for what they are and am able to give praise where it is due. I am apolitical and entirely focused on what is best for India- everything else is immaterial to me.



Dragon Ball said:


> so what expectations did you have of Modi that have been belied?


A difficult question to answer, by the time the elections (and his inauguration) came to pass I feel as though many of my initial fears of him had been belied thanks to a very focused (on development) election campaign.




Dragon Ball said:


> What expectations did his detractors have of him that they are saying they have been let down?



In very specific areas Modi has been disappointing, if not counter-productive.



Dragon Ball said:


> They have the majority in LS, but not in RS and no govt in the history of India has had to deal with such a reckless traitorous uncooperative opposition ever.


True but this also sounds a lot like making very convenient excuses for him/the BJP/NDA. It doesn't seem like the GoI/BJP has made much effort to build consensus either AND they have, in fact, given ammunition to this so-called "traitorous" opposition time and again. This is an area that Modi has consistently failed to address- the idiots within his own party/alliance disrupting his entire agenda.




Dragon Ball said:


> You need to wait for the term to get over before you come out and judge whether it delivered on its promises or not.


This doesn't mean you can't keep them honest on a day to day basis- if they are wrong today they should be made to feel the heat, not in 5 years time.




MST said:


> But remember Modi faced similar situation in Gujarat in his first term. But won the second Gujarat elections again. Don't be surprised if Modi wins again in 2019 even with bad performance in current term. People are seeing through the game plan of opposition, media leftists. And the fact that there is no credible leader against Modi (at national level) helps.



Modi winning elections should not the sole goal of any Indian but ensuring that his election translate into tangible benefits for India. If Modi is the best man for the job (which he currently is IMHO) then, yes, I hope he is elected so as to do good for India. The cult of personality around Modi should not be allowed to develop to the extent where one simply equates Modi with good for India and thus success is measured in his days in office- he needs to continuously prove to everyone that he is actually delivering.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Rats abandoning sinking ship.Top Akali Leader of Punjab suddenly becomes cabinet minister in UP Akhilesh governement.
> Akali Dal leader Ramoowalia quits party to become UP Minister | Business Standard News
> Akali workers & leaders are resigning in large number nowdays. Although chances are modest but speculations are rising that Punjab government could collapse before 2017.
> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @magudi @Star Wars @Darmashkian



I am hoping for amrinder Singh forming the government


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> Although chances are modest but speculations are rising that Punjab government could collapse before 2017.



Though imma sanghi i'd be happy if that does happen and AAP does form government (if thats what majority of you guys want)



Echo_419 said:


> I am hoping for amrinder Singh forming the government



open your eyes and see the good things that are happening in delhi, media only shows negative news , at least follow some pro-aap twitter handles to get to know the unprecedented levels of work being done on ground - your hate is clearly clouding your judgment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Though imma sanghi i'd be happy if that does happen and AAP does form government (if thats what majority of you guys want)
> 
> 
> 
> open your eyes and see the good things that are happening in delhi, media only shows negative news , at least follow some pro-aap twitter handles to get to know the unprecedented levels work being done on ground - your hate is clearly clouding your judgment



Joint market aya hai kya?


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> open your eyes and see the good things that are happening in delhi, media only shows negative news , at least follow some pro-aap twitter handles to get to know the unprecedented levels of work being done on ground - your hate is clearly clouding your judgment



You are talking to someone living in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> You are talking to someone living in Delhi



Joint marks ayaa hai shayad


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> You are talking to someone living in Delhi



I know right


----------



## saurav

Echo_419 said:


> I am hoping for amrinder Singh forming the government



He does stand a chance. Lets see if forms a different party or, Congress finally gives him the charge of Punjab Congress.


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Joint market aya hai kya?



Bhai just compare corrupt to core BJP ruled MCDs and APP you'll see the diffrence


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Bhai just compare corrupt to core BJP ruled MCDs and APP you'll see the diffrence



You are asking me to compare Stalin with Hitler


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Bhai just compare corrupt to core BJP ruled MCDs and APP you'll see the diffrence



I don't trust AAP, one bit. ALl it does is remind me of Maygetsay award, ford foundation etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660336942186409984
There entire ECOSYSTEM is CRUSHED by Modi.....no wonder the REPORT!!

BTW, IRFAN HABIB SAID IN HIS BOOK:AURANGZEB WAS A SAINTLY FIGURE!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zer_0

india should be ruled by single party so that the MGB nonsense and other regional party will be kept away. hint RSS

we should all support for RSS and pledge loyalty towards the leader hint MODI 

only hindus should be allowed to votes.

sickular bit*** should be thrown into gulags

*sieg* *heil*

(SARCASM)


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660438325472309248


----------



## JanjaWeed

OK... All blacks won the Rugby World Cup...& I'm well chuffed...& glad wallabies lost!


----------



## MST

Abingdonboy said:


> *Modi winning elections should not the sole goal of any Indian* but ensuring that his election translate into tangible benefits for India. If Modi is the best man for the job (which he currently is IMHO) then, yes, I hope he is elected so as to do good for India. The cult of personality around Modi should not be allowed to develop to the extent where one simply equates Modi with good for India and thus success is measured in his days in office- he needs to continuously prove to everyone that he is actually delivering.



And its not. I don't think any one here blindly trusts Modi. All the negativity has be around him for the last 13-14 years. And its the same now. Its just that people who voted for him don't believe in what is published by mainstream media. They will make up their own mind again in 2019. 

But what do you do with a rabid anti Modi crowd controlling the Rajya Sabha. There is no way out of this for the next 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

arbit said:


> Is it only me that comes here on this thread to get some 'hoslaafzai' from @Star Wars or others are also part of this secret hopeful society.
> 
> By the way good going star wars, I also think that BJP will win but by a thin margin, and thats why I'm a nervous sanghi right now. I so hope that Amit Shah delivers this one


count me too bro..i don't post here, just read and @Star Wars is my only hope..he is optimistic about bjp win and help in avoiding sleepless nights to intolerant sanghis 



Star Wars said:


> Not really, Muslims as perceived are not majority. they are only majority in a small number of seats, rest MBG got votes from Dalits and Maha dalits due to Manji earlier
> 
> 
> 
> Media Hit job, Satta predicting 155+ for NDA


economic times is pro-modi imho...so if there are claiming sutta bazaar is betting on nitish win then it may be possible..but i think bjp is circumspect in this election so they will try their best in winning it. I am still hopeful if we could win this battle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660438325472309248


That doesn't count. But when Anupam Kher tries to speak against this award wapasi gang...he is Kiran Kher's husband & close to RSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

heisenberg said:


> economic times is pro-modi imho...so if there are claiming sutta bazaar is betting on nitish win then it may be possible..but i think bjp is circumspect in this election so they will try their best in winning it. I am still hopeful if we could win this battle



lol eco times aint pro Modi , this is without a shadow of doubt a hit job


----------



## skyisthelimit

Check this out

Award Wapsi made Easy | RETURN YOUR AWARD RIGHT HERE!

humorous... Read the testimonials page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

magudi said:


> Though imma sanghi i'd be happy if that does happen and AAP does form government (if thats what majority of you guys want)


All factions of citizenry are suffering now from this misrule & people want end of this negativity. We just want a progressive future. There is no better option of change available for us other than AAP under current political scenario.


Echo_419 said:


> I am hoping for amrinder Singh forming the government


There are too many hurdles before him. He is struggling to get command of state congress because anti Amrinder lobby is in good books of RG. On the other hand if If he decides to quit congress that will also result in division of vote bank. Although nothing is impossible in politics.


saurav said:


> Thats the best thing to happen for Punjab. Akalis need to be out for at least 15 years.


Hope future will bring something new & prosperous for state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> All factions of citizenry are suffering now from this misrule & people want end of this negativity. We just want a progressive future. There is no better option of change available for us other than AAP under current political scenario.
> 
> There are too many hurdles before him. He is struggling to get command of state congress because anti Amrinder lobby is in good books of RG. On the other hand if If he decides to quit congress that will also result in division of vote bank. Although nothing is impossible in politics.
> 
> Hope future will bring something new & prosperous for state.


how is our jhande amle and lmla sahab doing ?


----------



## skyisthelimit

Echo_419 said:


> I am hoping for amrinder Singh forming the government



Amarinder is on his way to be Punjab CONgress Pradesh Chief. I was really hoping he breaks away from CONgress, will break a lot of votes. Although i am sure SAD and BJP stand no chance there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

heisenberg said:


> my birthday is on 4 nov. but i am excited for 8 nov. I want to see bjp win this election but there is little bit delhi elections deja vu this time...fingers crossed



Happy Birthday in advance bro!


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> Bhai just compare corrupt to core BJP ruled MCDs and APP you'll see the diffrence



Khujliwal can promise a lot of things before he gets control of everything. 

He became CM now what? for everything he blames MODI. 

He is a revenue officer, he worked in Delhi for so long with his wife, he should know how it works in Delhi. When Dikshit was CM, he blamed her for everything, realized how difficult it is only after becoming CM.

Just because someone is good at pointing fingers at others and creates chaos does not mean he can do good. First he should prove himself as CM of Delhi.


----------



## Tridibans

Return Award | Award Wapsi made Easy

Click on the drop-down..._ reason for returning _


----------



## arp2041

Nilgiri said:


> Happy Birthday in advance bro!



Would you have wished him even when his name wasn't Heisenberg & maybe some AHMED??


----------



## Nilgiri

arp2041 said:


> Would you have wished him even when his name wasn't Heisenberg & maybe some AHMED??



Sure. I don't judge people on any religious angle till they open their mouths about it.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

arbit said:


> Is it only me that comes here on this thread to get some 'hoslaafzai' from @Star Wars or others are also part of this secret hopeful society.
> 
> By the way good going star wars, I also think that BJP will win but by a thin margin, and thats why I'm a nervous sanghi right now. I so hope that Amit Shah delivers this one



Not to sound too melodramatic, I think a lot more is riding on Bihar elections than many people realize.

If BJP loses Bihar or even just manages to scrape through, it might as well kiss UP/WB and even the next general elections, good bye! The 'unholy/opportunistic' MGB template, if it works in Bihar with any degree of success, will be replicated across India with so much ease and conviction that BJP/Modi might as well abstain from all elections whenever MGB is in the fray!

The only way to prevent all future MGB-like alliances, is to humiliate/demoralize them in Bihar by imposing a huge margin of defeat! Anything less than that, it is game over for BJP.

And as for Modi, I have always believed that *he has been riding the tiger* since 2002. The moment he gets off, he will be finished by his own men, let alone his enemies. One of the reasons, I suspect, why he gives 'his' all everytime he goes out to contest in an election.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

This should be what the GoI is conveying to the world 







NOT the BS about meats and such 

It is sad that a private company CEO is a far better spokesperson for their country than any GoI official.

@JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Nilgiri @Dragon Ball @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> It is sad that a private company CEO is a far better spokesperson for their country than any GoI official.



Your sentiment is an honest, appreciable one.

However this time BJP is much more politically aware in realising its support stems from the masses of low income people who are not watching foreign media. BJP knows the elite is divided over support and will forseeably remain so (because thats just how the elite is worldwide). Hence Modi, as former chaiwalla, prefers to spend more time on preparing such media as Maan Ki Baat and regular election rallies/speeches etc....and this will continue till the flavour of Indian society itself changes from rural to urban. They have learnt that lesson from the "Shining India" debacle.

BJP only mainly cares about getting the masses uplifted while riding the associated sentiment wave. In this regard, the polished spokespeople and media gurus can wait till maybe next term when foreign engagement will be more important to add impetus to the investment story. But right now the major bottlenecks are entirely domestic....BJP knows this and this will continue to be their focus in this current term. What we gain from outside interest is a welcome extra but secondary.

This is why sections of the BJP have engaged in "communalism". Communalism is not something India can keep ignoring, it has to be tackled head on....and inevitably some BJP members go overboard. We will have to wait and see how the political dividends result from that. Bihar elections will be the crux of that I feel in the short term.

1. The Modi Phenomenon | Pew Research Center

A truly technocratic development based party would only be able to survive in a very different India....that we must strive for but accept doesn't exist for the most part today. Of the major parties that exist today, I see pretty much only BJP being able to evolve into such over time.....unless there is some real decapitation in the others ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Abingdonboy said:


> It is hard to quantify the damage that scumbag has inflicted on India because it was not just the countless deals that he CHOSE to stall (S-70B, RSH, AH-64E, CH-47F, M777, MGS, Avro replacement etc) that HAVE negatively affected India's national security and HAVE cost the lives of some the very best Indians alive (service personnel) but the general disruptive and "better to be idle than do something" culture he created within the MoD (that obviously still exists today). This man was the longest serving DM in India's history- think about that for a moment, he had more time to f*ck up the system then anyone else. Parrikar hit the nail on the head when asked, in his first media appearance a few days after becoming DM, what the general state of affairs was within the MoD *"we are in a mess, I can't spell it out"*
> 
> The perfect illustration to show everything wrong with the previous DM is the AW-101 fiasco. The "Saint" unilaterally cancelled an ongoing deal based on little more than unsubstantiated media reports so as to protect HIMSELF and his oh-so-important image. So the consequences of this?
> 
> 1) 30+ year old pieces of junk (Mi-8s) are STILL flying the highest echelons of the Indian establishment (PM, President, service chiefs) to this day. In other words the members of India's Nuclear Command Authority who India cannot afford to lose in something as avoidable as an aircraft loss. It should be pointed out that it is not my opinion that these Mi-8s are "junk" but an unavoidable fact- they should have been out of service a decade ago and the majority of the fleet reached the end of the service lives last year, the few still serviceable have less than 10 months of their originally certified lifespans remaining.
> 
> Oh and just to make the situation that bit harder to swallow- 3 brand spanking new AW-101s (of 12 ordered) are sat idle at Palam (the HQ of the IAF's Communication SQN that provides air transport to the aforementioned VVIPs) whilst the ancient Mi-8s are having to be cannibalised just to keep flying. I wonder what those ground crews and pilots must feel armed with this knowledge....
> 
> 
> 2) The funds (HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF USD) the IAF spent on the 12 AW-101s, training, spares, infrastructure etc has all been lost and will never be recovered.
> 
> 3) His actions set a very dangerous precedent (unilateral contract termination) and hurt India's image significantly- especially in the defence industry (that is very close-knit and inward looking). The cost of this will mean either some companies may think twice about offering their products to India OR these products will be offered at a higher cost to offset the perceived risk of doing business with India- either way the Indian taxpayer and military loose out.
> 
> 
> 4) The residual effects remain today in a very tangible way. That shiny new, much talked about, Scorpene class SSK the IN is inducting next year has NO heavy weight torpedoes for its sea trials (so how can it actually be commissioned without having carried out mandatory weapons trials?) or its first deployment because the Black Shark torpedo procurement (that the IN had zeroed in on after an open tender) has been unable to progress as they are manufactured by a company in the group (Finmeccanica) that Augusta Westland belong to. The INS Kalervi's situation illustrates far too dramatically the "de-toothing" of the Indian Military that the "Saint" oversaw as DM.
> 
> 
> It should be noted the DM/MoD have since repealed the nonsensical and self-harming "backlisting" policy that Anthony had completely overused during his time as DM that fed into an entirely predictable negative repercussion cycle for the MoD/Indian military. For example- company A, B and C compete for a tender, all of their products meet the technical criteria outlined by the military, company B's product is judged to be cheapest (L1) and exclusive talks begin with company B for their product. Company A and C engage in an entirely coordinated smear campaign against company B and its product- alleging graft and whatever dirt they like, during this time the MoD/DM are sent "anonymous letters" alleging foul play. The entire procurement process screeches to a halt as the DM (the "Saint") does not want to have his image tarnished.Then what happens? The tender is either restarted, this time with Company B exclude because it is now blacklisted (still no credible evidence of wrongdoing has been found) OR stalled indefinitely. If the tender is restarted company A and C will engage in the aforementioned tactics until one is left with the oh so predictable impasse- a single vendor procurement (ever wonder why SO many of these existed under Anthony?) and OF COURSE the "Saint" won't progress any of these.
> 
> Do you see how it all feeds itself and whilst the variables may change the outcome never does- *procurement paralysis. *
> 
> 
> 
> In the military an officer can be court-martialled (and imprisoned) for "dereliction of duty" for "conduct unbecoming" (a very broad and loose set of regulations) but the civilian in charge of this highly disciplined military can literally send service members to their graves and or threaten the lives of India's senior most officials and he is allowed to go about his life without a care in the world and even be projected as a potential future PM of India?
> 
> 
> @Bang Galore @Koovie @levina @PARIKRAMA @nair @bloo @Dash @Spectre thoughts?



Couldn't have put it any better! Dereliction of duty, especially when in such high-profile position, is as unpardonable and corrupt as corruption itself.

I suspect, appointing AKA (and his likes - remember Shivraj Patil during 26/11/2008?), was Sonia Gandhi's way of showing the hapless Indians, the 'middle' finger!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

assault rifle interior said:


> How to open a new thread
> 
> Ailing Pakistani girl arrives in India for treatment
> Ailing Pakistani girl arrives in India for treatment - The Express Tribune



There is a post new thread option at the top right when you are within the subforum main page.

You are a new member so it may take some time for the option to appear.

Welcome BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

RSS calls for national population policy to correct ‘demographic imbalance’ - The Times of India

I hope after initial damage RSS finally willing to help on few remaining seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Give Sonia Bharat Ratna for helping Modi to come to power: Writer - The Times of India


----------



## Nilgiri

He's not totally wrong. Without Congress failing India miserably, there would be no need for alternatives to exist and come to power even.

But reality is what it is.


----------



## Spectre

Every Newspaper I have read predicting a BJP loss in Bihar - paid news or reality?


----------



## Bang Galore

Abingdonboy said:


> The perfect illustration to show everything wrong with the previous DM is the AW-101 fiasco. The "Saint" unilaterally cancelled an ongoing deal based on little more than unsubstantiated media reports so as to protect HIMSELF and his oh-so-important image. So the consequences of this?
> 
> 1) 30+ year old pieces of junk (Mi-8s) are STILL flying the highest echelons of the Indian establishment (PM, President, service chiefs) to this day. In other words the members of India's Nuclear Command Authority who India cannot afford to lose in something as avoidable as an aircraft loss. It should be pointed out that it is not my opinion that these Mi-8s are "junk" but an unavoidable fact- they should have been out of service a decade ago and the majority of the fleet reached the end of the service lives last year, the few still serviceable have less than 10 months of their originally certified lifespans remaining.
> 
> Oh and just to make the situation that bit harder to swallow- 3 brand spanking new AW-101s (of 12 ordered) are sat idle at Palam (the HQ of the IAF's Communication SQN that provides air transport to the aforementioned VVIPs) whilst the ancient Mi-8s are having to be cannibalised just to keep flying. I wonder what those ground crews and pilots must feel armed with this knowledge....
> 
> 
> 2) The funds (HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF USD) the IAF spent on the 12 AW-101s, training, spares, infrastructure etc has all been lost and will never be recovered.
> 
> 3) His actions set a very dangerous precedent (unilateral contract termination) and hurt India's image significantly- especially in the defence industry (that is very close-knit and inward looking). The cost of this will mean either some companies may think twice about offering their products to India OR these products will be offered at a higher cost to offset the perceived risk of doing business with India- either way the Indian taxpayer and military loose out.



On that issue, you are being unfair to him. The prosecution was started by the Italians, the GoI could have hardly done nothing. Nor is that matter finished in India simply because the Italians decided to push everything under the carpet.

_The ED has already attached five properties in Delhi and the national capital region, some of which belong to Tyagi's cousins who are also being investigated under PMLA. _

VVIP Chopper deal case: Court issues Letter Rogatory to Mauritius | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

CD from Italy gives fillip to AgustaWestland scam case probe - The Times of India

Agusta Westland deal: Court issues NBWs against 2 Italian citizens | india | Hindustan Times

VVIP chopper scam: Bribe money put into ex-IAF chief SP Tyagi's cousins' firms - The Economic Times

Enforcement directorate gets arrest warrants against AgustaWestland accused - The Times of India


----------



## Nilgiri

Spectre said:


> Every Newspaper I have read predicting a BJP loss in Bihar - paid news or reality?



Guess we will have to wait and see!






Its NDTV, so take with the appropriate amount of salt:


----------



## indianBong

Spectre said:


> Every Newspaper I have read predicting a BJP loss in Bihar - paid news or reality?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> RSS calls for national population policy to correct ‘demographic imbalance’ - The Times of India
> 
> I hope after initial damage RSS finally willing to help on few remaining seats.



There was no damage, Leftists are on the process of trying to divide BJP and RSS and first step is to create the perception of friction in the populace. You must remember, its Mohan Bhagwat which backed Modi as P.M candidate.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660635012966907904

IF this is true, then MBG is in big trouble...

lol, its funny how MSM is brazenly pimping for NItish victory

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> how is our jhande amle and lmla sahab doing ?


Detained for holding a rally in favour of farmer demands by most doctrinaire state government in country. 
Any guess ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

An old video (few months old actually) worth watching. Says a lot about the anti-Hindu narrative by the media especially by NDTV et al.

All these politics about Hindutva ..... first read the history about Christianity and Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Good afternoon fellas.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

Huge turnout it seems....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Abingdonboy said:


> Under Erdogan, Turkey has taken a very perceivable (and much talked about) shift to an autocracy- this is hardly who you want to compare the GoI to.


Erdogan is a man who has grand delusions & dreams of being the leader of the Islamic world.

He is hardly the man you compare Modi too if you wish to praise him


Abingdonboy said:


> In very specific areas Modi has been disappointing, if not counter-productive.
> 
> True but this also sounds a lot like making very convenient excuses for him/the BJP/NDA. It doesn't seem like the GoI/BJP has made much effort to build consensus either AND they have, in fact, given ammunition to this so-called "traitorous" opposition time and again.
> 
> This doesn't mean you can't keep them honest on a day to day basis- if they are wrong today they should be made to feel the heat, not in 5 years time.
> 
> Modi winning elections should not the sole goal of any Indian but ensuring that his election translate into tangible benefits for India. If Modi is the best man for the job (which he currently is IMHO) then, yes, I hope he is elected so as to do good for India. The cult of personality around Modi should not be allowed to develop to the extent where one simply equates Modi with good for India and thus success is measured in his days in office- he needs to continuously prove to everyone that he is actually delivering.


 I agree with the edited part which I have quoted above.

@magudi Prabhu ,Goyal & Gadkari are doing a really good job unlike the most. Sitharaman too isn't doing bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Huge turnout it seems....


Booth management is Amit Shah's favourite subject....& I think he is putting that into full use today in his preferred phase!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi Prabhu ,Goyal & Gadkari are doing a really good job unlike the most. Sitharaman too isn't doing bad.



I beg to differ- sitharaman is JNU bred (Alumini interview) - nothing good will come of her handling commerce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I beg to differ- sitharaman is JNU bred (Alumini interview) - nothing good will come of her handling commerce



JNU bred or JNU survivor ? Sitharaman has been kicking JNU leftists in discussions since time immemorial.. I really don't see any hint of leftist/Marxist ideology in her.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> I beg to differ- sitharaman is JNU bred (Alumini interview) - nothing good will come of her handling commerce


She is a JNU survivor bro. 
Check this article out, 
Building ABVP in JNU – The Long Struggle

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> the edited part which I have quoted above.
> @magudi Prabhu ,Goyal & Gadkari are doing a really good job unlike the most. Sitharaman too isn't doing bad.



So far i am satisfied with most people except Nadda. Rest, i don;t have any information to judge...

BTW, Phase IV is landslide for NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> BTW, Phase IV is landslide for NDA


How did you come to that conclusion? 'cauae of expected record voter turnout at the end?


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> How did you come to that conclusion? 'cauae of expected record voter turnout at the end?



Even with 2010 voting patterns and caste equations phase IV would have been with NDA. Huge voter turn out added with MBC,Dalits and Yadav youth voting for NDA . This phase is ours. Not to mention look at the faces of seculars if you have any doubt.


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> JNU bred or JNU survivor ? Sitharaman has been kicking JNU leftists in discussions since time immemorial.. I really don't see any hint of leftist/Marxist ideology in her.





Darmashkian said:


> She is a JNU survivor bro.
> Check this article out,
> Building ABVP in JNU – The Long Struggle



Watch this Bhagvati explains well why she is no reformer

India's Reservation Policy a Disaster: Economist Jagdish Bhagwati to NDTV


@Tridibans this is another bhagvati video worth watchin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> Even with 2010 voting patterns and caste equations phase IV would have been with NDA. Huge voter turn out added with MBC,Dalits and Yadav youth voting for NDA . This phase is ours. Not to mention look at the faces of seculars if you have any doubt.



I don't know how credible is this but in some booths around Muzaffarpur and Darbhanga people are openly chanting Modi Modi

If ground reports are anything to go by, BJP+ is winning 40-42 out of 55 in phase 4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> I don't know how credible is this but in some booths around Muzaffarpur and Darbhanga people are openly chanting Modi Modi
> 
> If ground reports are anything to go by, BJP+ is winning 40-42 out of 55 in phase 4



But there are 55 to grab in seemanchal also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> How did you come to that conclusion? 'cauae of expected record voter turnout at the end?


in lok sabha ... NDA score majority in 51 out of 55 if am not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> But there are 55 to grab in seemanchal also



if NDA gets 40+ in phase 4 then phase 5 will just be adding up to the already attained majority

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> But there are 55 to grab in seemanchal also



See.... equation is very simple. I had posted a few pages back as well @Star Wars

All approximations btw
Phase 1: BJP+ 15-20 UPA 15-20
Phase 2: BJP+ 20-25 UPA 15-17
Phase 3: BJP+ 40 UPA 05-10 Best phase till now in terms of accuracy of prediction.
Phase 4: BJP+ 40-44 UPA 12-15
-------------------------------------------------------
BJP 120-140...................UPA 50-70

Trust me when I say this..... BJP+ has crossed majority today

Phase 5 is only a face saving grace fotr MGB. If BJP+ can manage 15-20 in that phase, NDA will cross 160 for sure 

Read todays dainik jagran, loksatta,bhaskar, prabhat khabar or any other bihari local newspaper. Never believe the MSM based out of Lutyens delhi. People in Sasaram or Siwan or Hajipur are not watching NDTV/ Rajdeep sardesai every night at 9.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SwAggeR

Tridibans said:


> An old video (few months old actually) worth watching. Says a lot about the anti-Hindu narrative by the media especially by NDTV et al.
> 
> All these politics about Hindutva ..... first read the history about Christianity and Islam.




Wasted good 17 minutes which helped me only hate Burkha even more. The way she behaved with animosity or her tone and tenor sounded while she was stressing on some parts as if it was something personal for her to tarnish Hinduism but choosing to keep mum on centuries of one way conversions reeked only of her hypocrisy. 

How did NDTV manage to slip out of Tax net ??? Anybody ??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> in lok sabha ... NDA score majority in 51 out of 55 if am not wrong.



And BJP lost all 4 lok sabha seats in seemanchal



Tridibans said:


> See.... equation is very simple. I had posted a few pages back as well @Star Wars
> 
> All approximations btw
> Phase 1: BJP+ 15-20 UPA 15-20
> Phase 2: BJP+ 25-30 UPA 20-22
> Phase 3: BJP+ 40 UPA 05-10 Best phase till now in terms of accuracy of prediction.
> Phase 4: BJP+ 40-44 UPA 12-15
> -------------------------------------------------------
> BJP 120-140...................UPA 50-70
> 
> Trust me when I say this..... BJP+ has crossed majority today
> 
> Phase 5 is only a face saving grace fotr MGB. If BJP+ can manage 15-20 in that phase, NDA will cross 160 for sure
> 
> Read todays dainik jagran, loksatta,bhaskar, prabhat khabar or any other bihari local newspaper. Never believe the MSM based out of Lutyens delhi. People in Sasaram or Siwan or Hajipur are not watching NDTV/ Rajdeep sardesai every night at 9.





Star Wars said:


> if NDA gets 40+ in phase 4 then phase 5 will just be adding up to the already attained majority




I just don't it why you people are so confident no negativity


----------



## Tridibans

SwAggeR said:


> Wasted good 17 minutes which helped me only hate Burha even more. The way she behaved with animosity or her tone and tenor sounded while she was stressing on some parts as if it was something personal for her to tarnish Hinduism but choosing to keep mum on centuries of one way conversions reeked only of her hypocrisy.
> 
> How did NDTV manage to slip out of Tax net ??? Anybody ??




Call me anything but I don't know why I always get this feeling that NDTV has something secret about some top BJP leaders which they are afraid of coming out of the closet.

Why on earth BJP or for that matter Modi led NDA government tolerates this b!tch of a channel day in and day out? All their anchors are either openly congress sympathizers or are hardcore anti-Hindus. Name anyone of them.... all are against India and Hinduism.

Remember when their esteemed panel hosted by Prannnoy Roy on May 16th said @ranjeet will remember

(Zoya hassan) Hindus should have their voting rights stripped if BJP wins today. I mean WTF? Living in Hindu land and not your so called mecca madina... you are sprouting this nonsense?

BJP should never send their spokesperson to NDTV debates. Should officially boycott it. In fact, I would suggest they should file defamation cases against it. And trust me, there are like 100 cases which could be slapped on them. Remember the hoopla created by Barkha and Nidhi Razdan regarding the so called Church attacks? When the investigations revealed it was a stary incident and that the nun rape was committed by a Bangladeshi Muslim, there was ZERO mention of it. Not even a small ticker!!!!

Indians who believe themselves patriotic (forget about pro-BJP) and especially Hindus who watches the shit called NDTV are no more Hindus in my eyes. I mean don't you feel ashamed when your way of life is mocked, made fun of whole day long? @SarthakGanguly @SwAggeR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tridibans said:


> Call me anything but I don't know why I always get this feeling that NDTV has something secret about some top BJP leaders which they are afraid of coming out of the closet.


BJP is also a sell out. A LESSER sell out than others. Many of BJP leaders are utterly corrupt and care nothing about the country. NDTV is a hard nut to crack and will stay. Unless it is suddenly and violently uprooted. Pranab Roy is a master strategist. He survived all the turbulent phases of this nation with his sickular elan. This Govt. is nothing in comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP is also a sell out. A LESSER sell out than others. Many of BJP leaders are utterly corrupt and care nothing about the country. NDTV is a hard nut to crack and will stay. Unless it is suddenly and violently uprooted. Pranab Roy is a master strategist. He survived all the turbulent phases of this nation with his sickular elan. This Govt. is nothing in comparison.



I agree. No body is a saint in Indian Politics. But how does it help in anyway when your so called ideology based on which you ask votes is slapped and made a mockery of (even shoddy journalism and mis-reporting of stories) and your spokespersons are appearing on a debate with an hostile panel and a biased anchor hell bent on mis-reporting? 
End of the day, even taking your point as true BJP needs to WIN ELECTIONS to have corruption and loot like any other party. But being pu$$yfooting these pseudo-secular congressi channel, how does it help in any way?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Tridibans said:


> Call me anything but I don't know why I always get this feeling that NDTV has something secret about some top BJP leaders which they are afraid of coming out of the closet.
> 
> Why on earth BJP or for that matter Modi led NDA government tolerates this b!tch of a channel day in and day out? All their anchors are either openly congress sympathizers or are hardcore anti-Hindus. Name anyone of them.... all are against India and Hinduism.
> 
> Remember when their esteemed panel hosted by Prannnoy Roy on May 16th said @ranjeet will remember
> 
> (Zoya hassan) Hindus should have their voting rights stripped if BJP wins today. I mean WTF? Living in Hindu land and not your so called mecca madina... you are sprouting this nonsense?
> 
> BJP should never send their spokesperson to NDTV debates. Should officially boycott it. In fact, I would suggest they should file defamation cases against it. And trust me, there are like 100 cases which could be slapped on them. Remember the hoopla created by Barkha and Nidhi Razdan regarding the so called Church attacks? When the investigations revealed it was a stary incident and that the nun rape was committed by a Bangladeshi Muslim, there was ZERO mention of it. Not even a small ticker!!!!
> 
> Indians who believe themselves patriotic (forget about pro-BJP) and especially Hindus who watches the shit called NDTV are no more Hindus in my eyes. I mean don't you feel ashamed when your way of life is mocked, made fun of whole day long? @SarthakGanguly @SwAggeR




The way they are going, NDTV may some day prompt me to invest in a plan to car bomb their office.Yeah it would be lone wolf attack .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP is also a sell out. A LESSER sell out than others. Many of BJP leaders are utterly corrupt and care nothing about the country. NDTV is a hard nut to crack and will stay. Unless it is suddenly and violently uprooted. Pranab Roy is a master strategist. He survived all the turbulent phases of this nation with his sickular elan. This Govt. is nothing in comparison.



Nailed it bro.Add to that their lip service to Hindutva none of the real issues have been dealt with so far.Even Modi turned out to be a centrist not the extremist we hoped for.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tridibans said:


> But being pu$$yfooting these pseudo-secular congressi channel, how does it help in any way?


I guess the traditional Hindu weakness and cowardice comes into play. When the likes of me come to the scene (and they will), there will be blood. It should take no more than 10 minutes to clean all the NDTV offices in this country. Along with Indian Express, The Caravan, Tehelka, The Outlook and Firstpost etc. 

Problem is that the media houses have info that they use to blackmail leaders. Even if Modi is clean, he knows his party is not. So he can't make a move against them. Unless he goes all out and makes sure nothing gets out. 



SwAggeR said:


> The way they are going, NDTV may some day prompt me to invest in a plan to car bomb their office.Yeah it would be lone wolf attack .


That would strengthen the sickular forces. The objective should always be total annihilation. Else nothing. Midway compromises are indecisive. And very Islamic in their execution. Not good. 

In any case, even if you kill them - there are a hundred odd JNU wallas waiting to take their place. The doctrine of anti Hinduism needs to be destroyed. Each individual sickular needs to be publicly exposed and shamed - over a period of no less than 6 months. Continuously.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> Nailed it bro.Add to that their lip service to Hindutva none of the real issues have been dealt with so far.Even Modi turned out to be a centrist not the extremist we hoped for.



Will you stop double crossing for a while ??



magudi said:


> Nailed it bro.Add to that their lip service to Hindutva none of the real issues have been dealt with so far.Even Modi turned out to be a centrist not the extremist we hoped for.



Will you stop double crossing for a while ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

SwAggeR said:


> Wasted good 17 minutes which helped me only hate Burkha even more. The way she behaved with animosity or her tone and tenor sounded while she was stressing on some parts as if it was something personal for her to tarnish Hinduism but choosing to keep mum on centuries of one way conversions reeked only of her hypocrisy.
> 
> How did NDTV manage to slip out of Tax net ??? Anybody ??


Priceless expression (or lack of it) on her face when confronted with facts & history of those who cry foul about re-conversion!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

SarthakGanguly said:


> That would strengthen the sickular forces. The objective should always be total annihilation. Else nothing. Midway compromises are indecisive. And very Islamic in their execution. Not good.
> 
> In any case, even if you kill them - there are a hundred odd JNU wallas waiting to take their place. The doctrine of anti Hinduism needs to be destroyed. Each individual sickular needs to be publicly exposed and shamed - over a period of no less than 6 months. Continuously.




Fear factor is what keeps these seculars biased and never to offend Islam. See !! How was that editor Shrin hounded after re printing Hebdo cartoon. Where were these advocates of free speech and tolerance then ??


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I just don't it why you people are so confident no negativity



Go to twitter RW tweeples, you will ask the opposite question


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Priceless expression (or lack of it) on her face when confronted with facts & history of those who cry foul about re-conversion!




Her non- stop hu hu syllables were put to rest . I also loved that !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

SwAggeR said:


> Fear factor is what keeps these seculars biased and never to offend Islam. See !! How was that editor Shrin hounded after re printing Hebdo cartoon. Where were these advocates of free speech and tolerance then ??



90% sickulars are cowards (read Hindus) hence proving @SarthakGanguly 's point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> 90% sickulars are cowards (read Hindus) hence proving @SarthakGanguly 's point



not cowards, its deliberate ignorance..


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> 90% sickulars are cowards (read Hindus) hence proving @SarthakGanguly 's point



Even .001 % are enough for creating fear factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

Sardesai is gonna get his a** kicked in Hajipur.Dude don't seem to learn his lessons from previous experiences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

magudi said:


> Give Sonia Bharat Ratna for helping Modi to come to power: Writer - The Times of India



POWER kya Sonia ke BAAP ki jagir hai jo wo decide kregi ki kaun aye kaun nhi?


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> 90% sickulars are cowards (read Hindus) hence proving @SarthakGanguly 's point


I would say 100% of Hindu Sickulars are cowards... Atleast non-Hindu sickulars are consistent in their stand!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SwAggeR said:


> Fear factor is what keeps these seculars biased and never to offend Islam. See !! How was that editor Shrin hounded after re printing Hebdo cartoon. Where were these advocates of free speech and tolerance then ??


Sickulars are not secular. They are just smart anti Hindu bigots with a veneer of sophistication. It comes out when you scratch the surface.



Star Wars said:


> not cowards, its deliberate ignorance..


Nah. They are cowards. What little ball$ they have they use to punch the bag they can without threat to life. Hindus.

These sickular folks are easier to break. The structure they have erected looks enormous but there is little substance in it. Like the present Nalanda University.



SwAggeR said:


> Even .001 % are enough for creating fear factor.


Fear is needed if you want to build a nation. People need something to dread. Something to fear. Because we are humans, not saints building paradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Already 50% voting till now in most places. .. its huge I guess..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

BJP releases Nitish Kumar video allegedly supporting giving away Hindu reservations to minorities | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Bihar Elections Live: 48.37% polling recorded till 2 PM in fourth phase, highest in West Champaran with 50.73% - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP releases Nitish Kumar video allegedly supporting giving away Hindu reservations to minorities | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Bihar Elections Live: 48.37% polling recorded till 2 PM in fourth phase, highest in West Champaran with 50.73% - IBNLive




Modi ki champaran rally me hi sabse jyada bhid thi ....


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tonight MSM's explanations will be interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP releases Nitish Kumar video allegedly supporting giving away Hindu reservations to minorities | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Bihar Elections Live: 48.37% polling recorded till 2 PM in fourth phase, highest in West Champaran with 50.73% - IBNLive




I see !! Increaseing attack on Modi may have hurt some sensibilities . Since past 2-3 days ,last ditch of MSM was very pronounced.



arp2041 said:


> POWER kya Sonia ke BAAP ki jagir hai jo wo decide kregi ki kaun aye kaun nhi?



Lol , that's only for our left wing intellectuals to decide. A communal like you just can't .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Check this out.... any Details?



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660754485636149248
Found the photo in my FB, tweeted it just a while back.. There are around 200 such posters in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP releases Nitish Kumar video allegedly supporting giving away Hindu reservations to minorities | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Bihar Elections Live: 48.37% polling recorded till 2 PM in fourth phase, highest in West Champaran with 50.73% - IBNLive


Lovely jubbly...after jantar mantar for 3rd & 4th phase, needed something else for the 5th. Let the b!tches start crying!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

skyisthelimit said:


> Check this out.... any Details?


Oops! Yeh to secular nikla!



JanjaWeed said:


> Lovely jubbly...after jantar mantar for 3rd & 4th phase, needed something else for the 5th. Let the b!tches start crying!


It may end with a 65% turnout. All records may be broken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

skyisthelimit said:


> Check this out.... any Details?




Wtf if true Award vapsi valo ki lag jayene vali he )


Aur vo add khujli kiiiii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> It may end with a 65% turnout. All records may be broken.


There's going to be too-many takers for secular votebank in 5th phase (read seemanchal).Consolidate non-secular votes behind one party..& let the rest including AIMIM, MGB, BSP, Mulayam's front share secular spoils! Job done...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> There's going to be too-many takers for secular votebank in 5th phase.. Consolidate non-secular votes behind one party..& let the rest including AIMIM, MGB, BSP, Mulayam's front share secular spoils! Job done...


Something is in the works...


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Lovely jubbly...after jantar mantar for 3rd & 4th phase, needed something else for the 5th. Let the b!tches start crying!




Video dates back to 2005 , won' cause much damage but something is better than nothing in final phase.



JanjaWeed said:


> There's going to be too-many takers for secular votebank in 5th phase (read seemanchal).Consolidate non-secular votes behind one party..& let the rest including AIMIM, MGB, BSP, Mulayam's front share secular spoils! Job done...



Not yet !! People of Seemanchal knows the art of tactical voting. LS was just an example of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

SwAggeR said:


> Video dates back to 2005 , won' cause much damage but something is better than nothing in final phase.




People just need shadow of doubt enough to unite hindu vote...  .
3 4 din to nitish k samjane me nikal jayenge ye purana he hahahah tab tak voting day aajayenga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

SarthakGanguly said:


> Oops! Yeh to secular nikla!
> 
> 
> .



What if something like that really turns out to be true? BJP should file defamation charges against all sickular media. It is very much likely that CONg and others like AAP will try their best to create such situations so BJP image is damaged as much as possible, so they can make a comeback asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

SarthakGanguly said:


> Something is in the works...



Any hints please ???


----------



## Jason bourne

skyisthelimit said:


> What if something like that really turns out to be true? BJP should file defamation charges against all sickular media. It is very much likely that CONg and others like AAP will try their best to create such situations so BJP image is damaged as much as possible, so they can make a comeback asap.




Fake he .....


----------



## SwAggeR

Jason bourne said:


> People just need shadow of doubt enough to unite hindu vote...  .
> 3 4 din to nitish k samjane me nikal jayenge ye purana he hahahah tab tak voting day aajayenga



Let's hope it works .

Genome-wide analysis correlates Ayurveda Prakriti : Scientific Reports


----------



## Echo_419

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP releases Nitish Kumar video allegedly supporting giving away Hindu reservations to minorities | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Bihar Elections Live: 48.37% polling recorded till 2 PM in fourth phase, highest in West Champaran with 50.73% - IBNLive



Thodi late release nahi kara?


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Thodi late release nahi kara?



No just at the right time  


Ye nitish ka agent pratyaya amrit kon he trending on tweeter .. kya kiya isne ?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660759107973050368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660758894558339072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660758703511961600
And they will cry latter only to say even children were not spared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Bjp suddenly looks aggressive towards award vapsi ...


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Bjp suddenly looks aggressive towards award vapsi ...



Kya hua?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660735173517049856


तीन चौथाई बहुमत से राजग की सरकार बननी तय: शाह - LiveHindustan.com

first he claimed 2/3rd, now he claimes 3/4th ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Kya hua?




Abbas naqvi and arun jetly hits out at congress and awardis .. 

Naqvi gone personal on sonia 

Sonia wheeps when osama killed 

Kiran rijuji hits out at nehru ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Their strategy is two-fold. Firstly, obstruct Parliament and do not permit reforms which will bring credit to Modi government. Secondly, create, by structured and organised propaganda, an environment that there is a social strife in India. They wish to project India as an intolerant society.Their intolerance extends to not accepting an alternative ideological pole.*It is, therefore, incumbent upon every well-wisher of India and the present government to make sure that no action or statement of his provides a tool in the hands of those who want to obstruct India's growth story. The obstructers have a simple plan - if they can't fight politically, they fight with hostile propaganda.*


Since 2002, Narendra Modi has been the worst victim of ideological intolerance, says Arun Jaitley - IBNLive


The guy should quit being FM and start training BJP spokies being send to lutyens newsrooms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Congress is opposing land bill in Parliament but clears it in state ruled by them. 
Land acquisition: Karnataka eases norms for people not engaged in agriculture | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Congress is opposing land bill in Parliament but clears it in state ruled by them.
> Land acquisition: Karnataka eases norms for people not engaged in agriculture | The Indian Express




I had posted this earlier siddu's irrigation projects were all stuck
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On Thursday, 41 heads of state and government from Africa gathered in Delhi for the largest such gathering in India since Independence. Never were so many African heads of state and government present either at the Commonwealth or NAM conferences in the 1980s.

The Africa-India Summit is the third one since 2008, but this one is the most significant so far considering the big presence of African leaders at one venue. The credit is due to Prime Minister Narendra Modi for that.

But many in the Indian media have preferred to ignore the event. Would this have been the reaction had the leaders been not from Africa but from Europe? This crucial question begs for an answer.

When the first such gathering was organized by the then prime minister Manmohan Singh in 2008, 14 heads of state and government personally attended the summit. It is the sustained effort of the Government of India that has borne fruit with such a large attendance this time, which included Egyptian President Sisi and Moroccan King Mohammed VI.

Even before PM Modi came to power, India’s rising economic growth, rising young population and opportunities provided by a 300 million-plus middle class had begun to get attention. His elevation as the prime minister and his efforts to craft a muscular foreign policy got him tremendous media traction.

It is his outreach to people and countries, many of which had been ignored or taken for granted by New Delhi, is what has changed the way diplomacy is now practiced by India under PM Modi.

What is the approach of the media to developments, as India becomes more assertive and vocal about its place in an evolving world order? Unfortunately, the lack of interest in international news beyond the limited “breaking news” related to Pakistan, has changed little.
Every issue is viewed through the prism of Pakistan, while the Modi government has clearly charted a path where it seeks to engage the world on India’s terms and not letting Pakistan to dominate the narrative of India’s perception of the world.

Transforming India into a confident regional superpower has to ride on the back of a strong economy and a more assertive political leadership. While economic growth and the market have changed perception of India, the political leadership under Modi has moved the needle on positioning India as an Asian power that seeks to have a greater say in world affairs. Yet we see none of it in the media.
Dominance of television news channels in our lives has impacted newspapers as well. Every news development on India’s foreign policy is tested against the yardstick of “win or loss” for the country. Of course, there are issues of economics and trade that TV managements and editorial rooms have to be mindful of. Should that, however, be seen as the sole criteria when reporting on news from say, Sri Lanka or Maldives or Nepal? Ideally, no.

But perceptions and opinions are largely shaped by the media. While no government can dictate how it seeks media to cover a news development, probably the time has come when there is greater engagement between foreign ministry and top editorial heads of news organisations.
Informal interaction between the foreign office and senior editorial managers to discuss India’s position on issues such as Pakistan is not new. Such informal chats have been a practice since Independence. Individual foreign policy writers and journalists covering the foreign ministry are spoken to and briefed. But is it time for a more structured and regular interaction?

One TV news channel had a strap across the screen saying “India’s $10 billion against China’s $30 billion”. This seemed to have been the selling point of a largest gathering of African leaders in India who went beyond discussing extension of lines of credit and scholarships. Africa’s perception among most, even educated Indians, is shaped by the western media and its images of starving children or unstable political regimes.
If only one were to look at some of the other stories in recent past, the gap is wide between how India would like to be projected and the manner in which media perceives it. If Nepal earthquake coverage ended up projecting India as a colonial power, the little coverage on developments in Maldives ended up showing India as a loser against China. Understandably, diplomatic nuances might not be easy to articulate or explain but that is where the challenge of reporting on foreign policy issues lies.

Sri Lanka’s civil war is another issue on which many in the Indian media fall into the trap of their western counterparts. And, Colombo’s engagement with Beijing is interpreted again as Sri Lanka “going the China way”! Ask any Lankan diplomat and he will tell you that while Colombo wants to be free to decide on its relations with China given its proximity, it can never go against India’s interests.

Coverage of Bangladesh and India’s relations with Dhaka continue to be reported through a biased mindset. Many in India would not know about the dramatic transformation in human development indices of Bangladesh in the last decade.

Many in India are sensitive to how the country is reported by foreign media. The recent visit of Modi to US not being reported on front pages of American newspapers was frowned upon. Have we ever asked how we report and portray foreign countries particularly, our South Asian neighbours?

Ouagadougou, capital of Burkina Faso, had made news in 1995 when prime minister Narasimha Rao made an announcement on government’s policy towards Jammu and Kashmir. I recall how journalists scrambled for an atlas (there was no internet then) to locate the country and many tried to get the pronunciation of the capital right. Surely much has changed since.

Hyperbole and hysterical responses to issues that resonate beyond India’s borders need mature handling. People in these countries watch and absorb what Indian media says and that shapes opinion about us as a country. A rising India needs a more responsible coverage of foreign policy issues. Is it too much to expect from the media?

PM Modi's foreign policy breaking new grounds: Is the current Indian media coverage enough? - Firstpost

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660717768170344448

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

so far congress 0 in phase 4


----------



## magudi

JNU council rejects proposal on courses in Yoga and Culture - India News Analysis Opinions on Niti Central - Bold and Right



Star Wars said:


> so far congress 0 in phase 4



Total ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660717768170344448



Does the guy even know heads or tails of Indian politics ?



magudi said:


> Total ?



probably 7-8, think they won a few on phase 1...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Tsu-Namo engulfed from all sides and reduced MGB to ash.45 for NDA in phase-4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Jason bourne said:


> Tsu-Namo engulfed from all sides and reduced MGB to ash.45 for NDA in phase-4



How did you arrive at that conclusion ??


----------



## Nilgiri

I like this Bhagwati guy's common sense and depth of understanding.

BJP should utilise him in some major capacity.

Modi is very good at not picking "yes" men/women to surround him....so there is a good chance.

Completely did not know this about N. Sitharaman....but I always had some unease about her...now it makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Jason bourne said:


> Bjp suddenly looks aggressive towards award vapsi ...




Anyway , elections are almost over for BJP , time to pay back.

But at same time would love to see more awards being returned .


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> I like this Bhagwati guy's common sense and depth of understanding.
> 
> BJP should utilise him in some capacity.
> 
> Modi is very good at not picking "yes" men/women to surround him....so there is a good chance.
> 
> Completely did not know this about N. Sitharaman....but I always had some unease about her...now it makes sense.




Rumour is that Modi did want Bhagvati in team but its Bhagvati himself who recommended Arvind Panagariya instead.



SwAggeR said:


> Anyway , elections are almost over for BJP , time to pay back.



Still amazed at the confidence which people like you @star ward speak.Nov 8 will be hellua day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660717768170344448



You will need an Amit Shah to Beat Amit Shah..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Still amazed at the confidence which people like you @star ward speak.Nov 8 will be hellua day



Nov 5th , Chanakya exit polls will seal the deal on weather i am right or wrong...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Whts the final voting % ?


----------



## Sky lord

magudi said:


> SamajwadiParty in process to hire US president poll campaign manager Gerald Austin fr '17 poll. Akhilesh met Austin pic.twitter.com/CZkWibEQ7y— Brajesh Misra (@brajeshlive) November 1, 2015



Makes me very uncomfortable. Several countries in South America have had experience with hiring American political campaign managers . It never ends well for the host country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Whts the final voting % ?



57.59% i think



Sky lord said:


> Makes me very uncomfortable. Several countries in South America have had experience with hiring American political campaign managers . It never ends well for the host country.



Should have hired Obama himself considering he is going to be jobless in 2017...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Whts the final voting % ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660793945413296128

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Murican Sanghi's trending "WorldVegan Day"

Believe it or not, BJP did a hitjob saying there was Nitish add in Pakistani news paper. Seems to have worked quiet well on the ground

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

Compare these to MSM..... totally fake and biased are our presstitutes of ABP, NDTV, IndiaToday

@magudi This is why I am confident. Hope you understand Hindi buddy otherwise will give a translation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Tridibans said:


> Compare these to MSM..... totally fake and biased are our presstitutes of ABP, NDTV, IndiaToday
> 
> @magudi This is why I am confident. Hope you understand Hindi buddy otherwise will give a translation



Is BJP more focused on local media and Lutyans focused on National media ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> This is why I am confident. Hope you understand Hindi buddy otherwise will give a translation



I just hope NDA wins even if with a simple majority bhai, otherwise imagine what will be the jubilation of sickulars,intellectuals especially paid media.It's end game for us Sanghis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Star Wars said:


> Is BJP more focused on local media and Lutyans focused on National media ?



Direct incisive action vs trickle down strategy.

If nov 5th - 8th turns out like we say it will, it will be clear for all to see the vested interests. This will actually work to BJP's favour in the long run for other elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Is BJP more focused on local media and Lutyans focused on National media ?




Yes exactly


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Murican Sanghi's trending "WorldVegan Day"
> 
> Believe it or not, BJP did a hitjob saying there was Nitish add in Pakistani news paper. Seems to have worked quiet well on the ground


They didn't said ad on news papers but on internets. they opened dawn web page and they had nitish's ad running on the side. Do you remember I posted a picture of it few days ago asking you guys if you guys also see it while surfing pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> Is BJP more focused on local media and Lutyans focused on National media ?




Lutyens media is the more civilized, anglicized, well-off journos and socialites who think themselves as the shining light of Indian intellectuals. For them, they are the de-facto policymakers in India ..... reason.... because they are self declared liberals, seculars and obviously... INTELLECTUALS...

To hell with the rest of the 99.99% of the nation.....

Also, other factors like foreign funding, Congressi/leftist ideology (JNU pass outs), anti-Hindus, etc..... Its the perfect cocktail of anti-BJP, anti-Hinduism that India can offer.


On the other hand, BJP's media policy is.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Is BJP more focused on local media and Lutyans focused on National media ?



BJP IT cell is non existent
BJP media cell is also non existent for all practical intents and puposes

Add to that bunch of comp illiterate egoists heading their IT cell , imagine what Cong and other parties would have done with this much natural support on SM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> The guy should quit being FM and start training BJP spokies being send to lutyens newsrooms



Seriously ! The government needs to have better spokespersons, especially to deal with this kind of a situation. Jaitley should be relieved of the Finance ministry since his relatively tepid performance there affects his image. Better to stick with another ministry, maybe even HRD or law.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> BJP IT cell is non existent
> BJP media cell is also non existent for all practical intents and puposes
> 
> Add to that bunch of comp illiterate egoists heading their IT cell , imagine what Cong and other parties would have done with this much natural support on SM



I did believe that first, but you have to agree there is something when most major local newspapers print Modi in their front pages before every phase ? I find this level of local media support......unnatural


----------



## Nilgiri

Tridibans said:


> Lutyens media is the more civilized, anglicized, well-off journos and socialites who think themselves as the shining light of Indian intellectuals. For them, they are the de-facto policymakers in India ..... reason.... because they are self declared liberals, seculars and obviously... INTELLECTUALS...



They were expecting a big fat pay-off from Modi....direct money, posh favours and accompanying him on all visits etc etc...

Chai-walla did not oblige and now even many "neutral" sorts have this vendetta against him....because their cushy idealized existence.....far from village hate and squalor....is under threat.

They will have a good life in places like US where the poor represent a quarter of population, not India where they are a large critical mass who are tired of waiting being passed around like dirty laundry.

There is a marked revolution going on against elitists from the ground....Nov 8th will confirm it....I am quite certain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Indian Right has risen. Now who’s the ‘stupid party’?*
November 1, 2015, 12:04 AM IST Swapan Dasgupta in Right & Wrong *|* India, NaMo, Narendra Modi,World *|* 
70
Some years ago, while researching for an article on Australia, I came upon an observation by Pru Goward, a journalist-turned-politician of the ruling Liberal Party, that has a bearing on today’s

Indian politics. “Conservative governments,” she wrote, “don’t have natural supporters who are articulate and philosophical writers. The conservative intellectual group is very small in Australia. So the politicians are lonely and they are joked about all the time.”

What Goward observed about Australia can be said to be true for much of today’s democratic world. In Britain, the Conservatives have for long been derided as the “stupid party” and even the “nasty party”. Margaret Thatcher was denied an honorary doctorate by the dons of Oxford University — an astonishing act of petty-mindedness. Today, the left-inclined cartoonists paint prime minister David Cameron and his chancellor of the exchequer George Osborne as variants of the upper-class twits portrayed in Monty Python skits. In the US, Ronald Reagan, arguably the architect of one of the most transformative presidencies after Franklin Roosevelt, was unendingly mocked for his ‘simple’ beliefs that were said to have been derived more from John Wayne movies than the tomes of Adam Smith — a caricature that was also extended to George W Bush.

In India, thanks to Jawaharlal Nehru’s self-image as the enlightened, cosmopolitan socialist, his conservative opponents were painted as provincial bumpkins riddled with obscurantist priorities that ranged from cow protection to Ayurveda. To this was added the social disdain of the ‘progressive’ for the dhoti-clad bania, the supposed epitome of a commercially minded ‘Hindu Right.’ When the Cambridge-educated Congress MP taunted the ‘chaiwalla’ credentials of Narendra Modi he was simply mirroring attitudes the Nehruvian order tried to implant as common sense. This perverse common sense often masquerades as the modern alternative to India’s larger cultural inheritance.

The appeal of patrician socialism may well have diminished over the decades, but the projection of the ideological ‘Other’ as stupid, socially regressive and aesthetically unsound has persisted. Indeed, it has made a dramatic re-entry into the public discourse in recent months following the outbreak of the culture wars. The editorial pages of newspapers are replete with outbursts against the simple-minded ‘Hindu Right’ that has failed to understand the metaphors of Hinduism, the complexities of the historical process, diverse food habits and the ‘idea of India’. In a recent article, a historian who made his mark in the echo chamber of Jawaharlal Nehru University asserted that the “Hindutva brigade has… failed to produce any notable professional historian. The new developments in the discipline have passed them by.” In short, the intellectual ecosystem of the Indian right is seriously deficient and unworthy of being taken seriously by “professional” scholars.

That the Indian Right has been preoccupied with political activism rather than creating an alternative intellectual tradition isn’t in doubt. However, much of this failure can be attributed to the fact that the scholastic environment in Indian universities since the late 1960s has been unrelentingly hostile to anything inimical to the liberal and Marxist paradigm. The element of group-think was so marked that non-conformists such as the writer Nirad Chaudhury and the economist Jagdish Bhagwati found living in India quite suffocating: they became intellectual refugees from progressivism. Traditional disciplines centred on classical studies underwent such derision and neglect that Sanskrit studies survive today courtesy institutions in the West. The result: India’s ‘traditional intellectuals’ were completely marginalized from the intellectual mainstream.

It is worth remembering that this systematic destruction of traditional knowledge systems didn’t take place only under British rule; the trend persisted in post-independent India under the spurious guise of implanting a ‘scientific temper’.

That despite the absence of a level playing field, the Indian Right with a culturalist agenda (and commitment to economic deregulation) has grown exponentially over the past decades is significant. It suggests that when proffered a real choice, Indians are more inclined to put their faith in rooted traditions — particularly those grounded in traditional value systems, the family structure, collective historical memory and what can loosely be called common decencies.

For too long, Indian conservatism has been at the receiving end of condescension and caricature. It may now be time to turn the notions of stupidity upside down.

Indian Right has risen. Now who’s the ‘stupid party’? - TOI Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


>



Phase 1 8 for NDA is impossible, at least bare minimum most conservative is 15
phase 3 its 35-15 conservative estimates
Phase 4 will cross 40 for NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


>



Where did this projection come from?



Bang Galore said:


> Jaitley should be relieved of the Finance ministry since his relatively tepid performance there affects his image. Better to stick with another ministry, maybe even HRD or law.



Put Subramaniam Swamy as FM and hand out the burnol to sickulars.

The choice is quite clear since Shourie is a dud sellout.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Nilgiri said:


> Put Subramaniam Swamy as FM and hand out the burnol to sickulars.
> The choice is quite clear since Shourie is a dud sellout.



I would agree on Dr.Subru in finance






*Bharka Dutt *

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Bang Galore

Nilgiri said:


> Put Subramaniam Swamy as FM and hand out the burnol to sickulars
> .



Swamy is a maverick, better to have a technocrat.


> The choice is quite clear since Shourie is a dud sellout



Shourie is just being Shourie. He has always been this way, he took on Indira Gandhi & Rajiv Gandhi & even V.P. Singh, He will tell it the way he sees it & he is usually very harsh. However I agree that he no longer is in contention which is why I suggested a technocrat unless Modi wants to promote Jayant Sinha.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Swamy is a maverick, better to have a technocrat.
> 
> 
> Shourie is just being Shourie. He has always been this way, he took in Indira Gandhi & Rajiv Gandhi & even V.P. Singh, He will tell it the way he sees it & he is usually very harsh. However I agree that he no longer is in contention which is why I suggested a technocrat unless Modi wants to promote Jayant Sinha.



Think Modi feels somewhat in debt to Jaitley ever since 2002 he has pretty much been the only person to back him through out along with Shah. Removing him will be very difficult for Modi.. Besides, i honestly believe we would not see much of a difference even if someone else became finance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Lotus blooms in churn season

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Nilgiri said:


> Where did this projection come from?



Root source is an AAPtard.

BJP may not be doing as good as its supporters believe, but it is certainly ahead of MGB at this point. A lot would depend of phase V which is like a penalty kick for MGB. If BJP+ could even win close to 20 sears of 55 that are on poll, they would easily form government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Think Modi feels somewhat in debt to Jaitley ever since 2002 he has pretty much been the only person to back him through out along with Shah. Removing him will be very difficult for Modi.. Besides, i honestly believe we would not see much of a difference even if someone else became finance.



You are correct & that is probably one of the reasons why Shourie_ (not the only reason I believe)_ was left out. The idea of moving Jaitley out is two fold. One, I don't believe that he is the best FM that we can have and two, this government is under some very serious attack, the kind of why I have never ever seen. Jaitley may be the best bet since most others_ (venkaiah Naidu may be an exception but he can't match Jaitley in effectiveness) _seem only good at putting their foots in their mouths. Jaitley's performance in the NJAC debate hosted by Arnab was a masterclass performance and proof that Jaitley can be of much use in getting the government's & party's position across.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Bang Galore said:


> Swamy is a maverick, better to have a technocrat.
> 
> 
> Shourie is just being Shourie. He has always been this way, he took in Indira Gandhi & Rajiv Gandhi & even V.P. Singh, He will tell it the way he sees it & he is usually very harsh. However I agree that he no longer is in contention which is why I suggested a technocrat unless Modi wants to promote Jayant Sinha.



OK, Mr. cool calm voice of reason. But Swamy would have been a lot better than Jet-Li...FM needs someone dynamic and bit of a maverick imho. For one the budget session in parliament would be....interesting 

Technocrats can fill up the positions underneath him to add some gravitas and dampening when needed. 

Anyways a solid technocrat would be better than Jet-Li and is the safer bet overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> You are correct & that is probably one of the reasons why Shourie_ (not the only reason I believe)_ was left out. The idea of moving Jaitley out is two fold. One, I don't believe that he is best FM that we can have and two, this government is under some very serious attack, the kind of why I have never ever seen. Jaitley may be the best bet since most others_ (venkaiah Naidu may be an exception but he can't match Jaitley in effectiveness) _seem only good at putting their foots in their mouths. Jaitley's performance in the NJAC debate hosted by Arnab was a masterclass performance and proof that Jaitley can be of much use in getting the government's & party's position across.



It will get worse in 2016 by 2017 once most states are already won it will begin to subside. by the way, I am curious as your theory as to why this govt. is under so much attack ? Personally i believe its a war of ideologies, more like a war. The outcome of which will decide India's future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> I would agree on Dr.Subru in finance
> 
> View attachment 268798
> 
> 
> *Bharka Dutt *
> View attachment 268799


wow...she actually laid into Bharka Dutt good & proper. She even called out Bharka & challenged her to send links to those shows which she claims to have done where she questioned the regressive culture of other religions. This latest Twitter war is going to get interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saurav

Soumitra said:


> *Indian Right has risen. Now who’s the ‘stupid party’?*
> November 1, 2015, 12:04 AM IST Swapan Dasgupta in Right & Wrong *|* India, NaMo, Narendra Modi,World *|*
> 70
> Some years ago, while researching for an article on Australia, I came upon an observation by Pru Goward, a journalist-turned-politician of the ruling Liberal Party, that has a bearing on today’s
> 
> Indian politics. “Conservative governments,” she wrote, “don’t have natural supporters who are articulate and philosophical writers. The conservative intellectual group is very small in Australia. So the politicians are lonely and they are joked about all the time.”
> 
> What Goward observed about Australia can be said to be true for much of today’s democratic world. In Britain, the Conservatives have for long been derided as the “stupid party” and even the “nasty party”. Margaret Thatcher was denied an honorary doctorate by the dons of Oxford University — an astonishing act of petty-mindedness. Today, the left-inclined cartoonists paint prime minister David Cameron and his chancellor of the exchequer George Osborne as variants of the upper-class twits portrayed in Monty Python skits. In the US, Ronald Reagan, arguably the architect of one of the most transformative presidencies after Franklin Roosevelt, was unendingly mocked for his ‘simple’ beliefs that were said to have been derived more from John Wayne movies than the tomes of Adam Smith — a caricature that was also extended to George W Bush.
> 
> In India, thanks to Jawaharlal Nehru’s self-image as the enlightened, cosmopolitan socialist, his conservative opponents were painted as provincial bumpkins riddled with obscurantist priorities that ranged from cow protection to Ayurveda. To this was added the social disdain of the ‘progressive’ for the dhoti-clad bania, the supposed epitome of a commercially minded ‘Hindu Right.’ When the Cambridge-educated Congress MP taunted the ‘chaiwalla’ credentials of Narendra Modi he was simply mirroring attitudes the Nehruvian order tried to implant as common sense. This perverse common sense often masquerades as the modern alternative to India’s larger cultural inheritance.
> 
> The appeal of patrician socialism may well have diminished over the decades, but the projection of the ideological ‘Other’ as stupid, socially regressive and aesthetically unsound has persisted. Indeed, it has made a dramatic re-entry into the public discourse in recent months following the outbreak of the culture wars. The editorial pages of newspapers are replete with outbursts against the simple-minded ‘Hindu Right’ that has failed to understand the metaphors of Hinduism, the complexities of the historical process, diverse food habits and the ‘idea of India’. In a recent article, a historian who made his mark in the echo chamber of Jawaharlal Nehru University asserted that the “Hindutva brigade has… failed to produce any notable professional historian. The new developments in the discipline have passed them by.” In short, the intellectual ecosystem of the Indian right is seriously deficient and unworthy of being taken seriously by “professional” scholars.
> 
> That the Indian Right has been preoccupied with political activism rather than creating an alternative intellectual tradition isn’t in doubt. However, much of this failure can be attributed to the fact that the scholastic environment in Indian universities since the late 1960s has been unrelentingly hostile to anything inimical to the liberal and Marxist paradigm. The element of group-think was so marked that non-conformists such as the writer Nirad Chaudhury and the economist Jagdish Bhagwati found living in India quite suffocating: they became intellectual refugees from progressivism. Traditional disciplines centred on classical studies underwent such derision and neglect that Sanskrit studies survive today courtesy institutions in the West. The result: India’s ‘traditional intellectuals’ were completely marginalized from the intellectual mainstream.
> 
> It is worth remembering that this systematic destruction of traditional knowledge systems didn’t take place only under British rule; the trend persisted in post-independent India under the spurious guise of implanting a ‘scientific temper’.
> 
> That despite the absence of a level playing field, the Indian Right with a culturalist agenda (and commitment to economic deregulation) has grown exponentially over the past decades is significant. It suggests that when proffered a real choice, Indians are more inclined to put their faith in rooted traditions — particularly those grounded in traditional value systems, the family structure, collective historical memory and what can loosely be called common decencies.
> 
> For too long, Indian conservatism has been at the receiving end of condescension and caricature. It may now be time to turn the notions of stupidity upside down.
> 
> Indian Right has risen. Now who’s the ‘stupid party’? - TOI Blogs




Start a Nirad Chowdhury chair in Oxford and see seculars squirming. Modi should start creating ecosystem if BJP has to stay in power for long.


----------



## magudi

Bang Galore said:


> Seriously ! The government needs to have better spokespersons, especially to deal with this kind of a situation. Jaitley should be relieved of the Finance ministry since his relatively tepid performance there affects his image. Better to stick with another ministry, maybe even HRD or law.



The way i see it -
If they loose Bihar we'll be back to UPA era subsidy raj 
If they win and there is no cabinet re shuffle before winter session - Modi's a fool who misread his mandate



saurav said:


> Modi should start creating ecosystem if BJP has to stay in power for long.



True but one and half years into tenure he seems least bothered about it . Maybe he needs better advisors not the ones who think appointing tv serial actors and bigoted sangh historians in key posts will create RW ecosystem

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

magudi said:


> It is, therefore, incumbent upon every well-wisher of India and the present government to make sure that no action or statement of his provides a tool in the hands of those who want to obstruct India's growth story.


And yet, this is what the BJP and its allies are doing on a CONSISTENT basis. The NDA just keeps shooting itself in its foot,just when you think they have run out of ammunition they change clips and do it again....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I would agree on Dr.Subru in finance
> 
> View attachment 268798
> 
> 
> *Bharka Dutt *
> View attachment 268799



Barkha pe Tip Tip nahi garj ke baras padi Raveena tandon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> Where did this projection come from?
> 
> 
> 
> Put Subramaniam Swamy as FM and hand out the burnol to sickulars.
> 
> The choice is quite clear since Shourie is a dud sellout.



Bhai am a disillusioned Modi supporter i give you the worst possible scenario


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> They were expecting a big fat pay-off from Modi....direct money, posh favours and accompanying him on all visits etc etc...
> 
> Chai-walla did not oblige and now even many "neutral" sorts have this vendetta against him....because their cushy idealized existence.....far from village hate and squalor....is under threat.
> 
> They will have a good life in places like US where the poor represent a quarter of population, not India where they are a large critical mass who are tired of waiting being passed around like dirty laundry.
> 
> There is a marked revolution going on against elitists from the ground....Nov 8th will confirm it....I am quite certain.


Doesn't sound too far from the truth really. Journalists, especially political commentators, get a cushy ride around the world and especially if they cover heads of state ad they are accustomed to"Access journalism" . Just like in the US, the Indian PM "press pool" is/was used to getting rides on Air India One, unfettered access to the PM, free (five star) hotel stays etc etc (all paid for by the Indian taxpayer of course), it is not secret that Modi has cut these parasites off from the teat so there is bound to be a lot of bruised egos and ill-feeling towards the PM/PMO and, of course these are the clowns who (are allowed to) create the narrative...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> And yet, this is what the BJP and its allies are doing on a CONSISTENT basis. The NDA just keeps shooting itself in its foot,just when you think they have run out of ammunition they change clips and do it again....



The thing i find most cringeworthy amid all this though is his foreign adventures 

Every time he puts up this massive show for NRIs (like he's gonna do in UK next week) claiming he did this that blah blah when not a thing has moved back home.I mean it was okay when he says ' minimum government maximum governance' first 2 or 3 times but now whose gonna believe these empty rhetoric if he doesn't actually start walking the talk.


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> Doesn't sound too far from the truth really. Journalists, especially political commentators, get a cushy ride around the world and especially if they cover heads of state ad they are accustomed to"Access journalism" . Just like in the US, the Indian PM "press pool" is/was used to getting rides on Air India One, unfettered access to the PM, free (five star) hotel stays etc etc (all paid for by the Indian taxpayer of course), it is not secret that Modi has cut these parasites off from the teat so there is bound to be a lot of bruised egos and ill-feeling towards the PM/PMO and, of course these are the clowns who (are allowed to) create the narrative...



Yup basically summarized it right there. Modi is not used to having to deal with greasing palms and padding binders and handing envelopes under the table to people who swing their opinions on a dime (literally and spatially).

He is going all out in trying to directly connect with the poor masses on the ground and through the radio. Basically old school stuff.....and relying on social media etc for the digital side. He has circumvented the traditional Delhi/Bombay based media almost completely.

We will have to wait and see if this strategy was the most correct one to choose in the long term....but I cannot fault him for going with his gut and trying. If it does cause severe collapse/media revolution, he will be one of the few world leaders that can say he was able to confront them head on and come out winning overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> Doesn't sound too far from the truth really. Journalists, especially political commentators, get a cushy ride around the world and especially if they cover heads of state ad they are accustomed to"Access journalism" . Just like in the US, the Indian PM "press pool" is/was used to getting rides on Air India One, unfettered access to the PM, free (five star) hotel stays etc etc (all paid for by the Indian taxpayer of course), it is not secret that Modi has cut these parasites off from the teat so there is bound to be a lot of bruised egos and ill-feeling towards the PM/PMO and, of course these are the clowns who (are allowed to) create the narrative...


This government is working on to put an end to "Aceess journalism" which is a major reason for a hostile media. Jaitley gave an interview to Barkha Dutt few months ago and he was trolled on twitter for days for giving an interview to a known presstitute. Anyway here is a link talking about steps taken but this government. 
MHA to limit easy access to ministries: 'Yearly police verification for journalists a must' - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> It's end game for us Sanghis


Not sure about you. But I have nowhere else to go. We have waited before. We will bide our time. Otherwise I will have to go down with this ship*.

58% voting was recorded this time. Not sure why the last 2 hours turned out to be ... rather disappointing.

* I don't mean this Govt. I mean this ideology. And country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not sure about you. But I have nowhere else to go. We have waited before. We will bide our time. Otherwise I will have to go down with this ship.



You do know the kind of dogs waiting to tear us apart out there on Nov 8 if things are not in our favor right ? That is the fear which is giving me sleepless nights.And its not just you or me there are millions of other stakeholders here , in what we are trying to reclaim from brown sepoys , so we all go down with the ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not sure about you. But I have nowhere else to go. We have waited before. We will bide our time. Otherwise I will have to go down with this ship.


Got an easy solution for you. Go with the flow...if seculars are on a high..pretend to be a pseudo-secular. When it's Sanghi's time..be a Sanghi! What say @magudi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> You do know the kind of dogs waiting to tear us apart out there on Nov 8 if things are not in our favor right ? That is the fear which is giving me sleepless nights.And its not just you or me there are millions of other stakeholders here , in what we are trying to reclaim from brown sepoys , so we all go down with the ship


One victory and one defeat is nothing. Be strong.

As far as Bihar is concerned, I am yet to receive the reports for the day. Tomorrow morning will have them. My estimate is that both sides are almost tied. NDA has an advantage now by about 20 seats. MGB can cover that in the last phase though. BJP must do well in Seemanchal, which is doubtful now without polarization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not sure about you. But I have nowhere else to go. We have waited before. We will bide our time. Otherwise I will have to go down with this ship*.
> 
> 58% voting was recorded this time. Not sure why the last 2 hours turned out to be ... rather disappointing.
> 
> * I don't mean this Govt. I mean this ideology. And country.




It may be due to the fact that 60% is ceiling of votes in Bihar due to majority of its working population working outside Bihar.This is also the reason why there are more women voters in Bihar than men. I have read somewhere that even at 58%, it is 4% higher than last time.


What do you make of voting percentage nad Phase IV trends in general? Is there a chance of BJP winning even 10 seats in Phase V?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> Got an easy solution for you. Go with the flow...if seculars are on a high..pretend to be a pseudo-secular. When it's Sanghi's time..be a Sanghi! What say @magudi ?


Sorry. I am marked.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


> Got an easy solution for you. Go with the flow...if seculars are on a high..pretend to be a pseudo-secular. When it's Sanghi's time..be a Sanghi! What say @magudi ?








RASTA MANN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> It may be due to the fact that 60% is ceiling of votes in Bihar due to majority of its working population working outside Bihar.This is also the reason why there are more women voters in Bihar than men. I have read somewhere that even at 58%, it is 4% higher than last time.
> 
> 
> What do you make of voting percentage nad Phase IV trends in general? Is there a chance of BJP winning even 10 seats in Phase V?


BJP MUST spoil the game of MGB in the last phase now. The last hours of the day were wasted. Muslim women were 'ordered' to not come in burqa to avoid a Hindu reverse consolidation. I estimate the present situation is around 100 for BJP, with the rest for MGB. And that's bad news. 

My reports before this suggest a better picture for BJP. It said BJP will get a comfortable majority. But something in my gut tells that things are going to be head to head.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

magudi said:


> The thing i find most cringeworthy amid all this though is his foreign adventures
> 
> Every time he puts up this massive show for NRIs (like he's gonna do in UK next week) claiming he did this that blah blah when not a thing has moved back home.I mean it was okay when he says ' minimum government maximum governance' first 2 or 3 times but now whose gonna believe these empty rhetoric if he doesn't actually start walking the talk.


True to an extent BUT I do think it is a good thing to organise such events for a number of reasons:

1) They receive massive attention by the media in the host nations (such exposure is beneficial for India)
2) He often conveys a message directly tailored for NRIs- return to India, invest in India etc etc (and has announced specific schemes targeted at them whilst on these foreign tours)
3) Often there will be politicians of the host nation in attendance of such events- seeing Indians projecting themselves in such an aggressive manner is certainly going to wake them up and as the decision makers in their respective nations this will certainly be beneficial for India.
4) I can't speak for other countries but it certainly seems that here in the UK Modi has united the Indians/NRIs like no other Indian PM in recent times which can translate into a lot of benefits for India and Indians in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP MUST spoil the game of MGB in the last phase now. The last hours of the day were wasted. Muslim women were 'ordered' to not come in burqa to avoid a Hindu reverse consolidation. I estimate the present situation is around 100 for BJP, with the rest for MGB. And that's bad news.
> 
> My reports before this suggest a better picture for BJP. It said BJP will get a comfortable majority. But something in my gut tells that things are going to be head to head.



Yesterday you gave an estimate of 80 in first 3 phases, so 100 is quiet impossible considering they got at least 40 in this phase.Shatrugan Sinha's attitude is more than enough to give a hint on which way the wind is blowing


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Abingdonboy said:


> True to an extent BUT I do think it is a good thing to organise such events for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1) They receive massive attention by the media in the host nations (such exposure is beneficial for India)
> 2) He often conveys a message directly tailored for NRIs- return to India, invest in India etc etc (and has announced specific schemes targeted at them whilst on these foreign tours)
> 3) Often there will be politicians of the host nation in attendance of such events- seeing Indians projecting themselves in such an aggressive manner is certainly going to wake them up and as the decision makers in their respective nations this will certainly be beneficial for India.
> 4) I can't speak for other countries but it certainly seems that here in the UK Modi has united the Indians/NRIs like no other Indian PM in recent times which can translate into a lot of benefits for India and Indians in the long run.


Modi is fine. So is his Govt. But...

Take Gadkari for instance. Nice fat chap. 

What would I like him to do NOW?
*SILENCE the media.* Disappear some journos. Some 'suicides'. Some 'terrible accidents'. Coincidental tragic occurrences.

What did he do?
*Inform the media that he CAN SILENCE* the media.

How can a Govt. survive with idiots like these?



Star Wars said:


> Yesterday you gave an estimate of 80 in first 3 phases, so 100 is quiet impossible considering they got at least 40 in this phase.Shatrugan Sinha's attitude is more than enough to give a hint on which way the wind is blowing


That was from my reports. My reports suggest (assuming BJP gets at least 40 in PIV), NDA gets 122. 

I am giving my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> by the way, I am curious as your theory as to why this govt. is under so much attack ? Personally i believe its a war of ideologies, more like a war. The outcome of which will decide India's future.



It is both because of ideology as well as Modi's own persona. A lot of his detractors might have been shell-shocked with the mandate but there was no chance that they would not mount an attack at some point in time. Modi seemed very unprepared for this, no idea what he was thinking when he thought he could get a lot of contentious bills through parliament. It is where I blame guys like Jaitley & Venkaiah Naidu the most, they should have seen this coming. Modi's failure to have guys like Arun Shourie in, has caused some damage. The ministry looks woefully untalented & certainly, inarticulate. Have you ever seen anyone best Arun Shourie in a debate? He is the guy that the leftists most fear, Jaitley is good but he is no scholar like Shourie - quite frankly the only real scholar of some standing in the right wing side.

The next part where things went wrong was with the HRD ministry. Regardless of whether Ms. Irani is competent or not, Modi played into a widely held belief that the RSS & the like want to interfere in education. It did Modi no good when he appointed someone like her, almost like he didn't think that the ministry was an important one. Imagine a Shourie or Jaitley in that ministry & you can understand what I mean. Once the environment was built up & Modi must share some of the blame, the platform was there for this type of an attack to be mounted. The Kalburgi case was something Modi should have criticised. Unlike the Dadri incident, this was not just something that could go uncommented. It was a deadly attack on a man, who whatever his views, was a respected scholar. It would have done Modi a great deal of good to have condemned that murder. That was a mistake, a big one. Also should have dealt with the motor mouths more firmly. There has been a misreading of the Modi mandate by a section of his supporters as being one for their cultural outlook. This was & is a mistake & one that could cost Modi dearly if not dealt with.

Having said all this, the primary reason for this type of an attack happening is that Modi has lost some control of the narrative on the economic front. If there was a feeling that this government was pushing serious reform instead of incremental that few can see, a lot of this carping would have got no traction. While Modi remains very popular, there is a tinge of disappointment in those of his supporters who expected more on the economic front. There is no hiding that fact. The spokespersons for the government & the BJP have done a poor job, most of them are not up to the task of handling this sort of an attack. Maybe okay ordinarily but not in this environment where they only do more damage to the image. Not all those who voted for Modi are core BJP supporters. Nor are they interested in the wider agenda of ideologies. Unless you keep them on board, this is only getting progressively messier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


>


What if a fire breaks out? Terrible loss...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> It is both because of ideology as well as Modi's own persona. A lot of his detractors might have been shell-shocked with the mandate but there was no chance that they would not mount an attack at some point in time. Modi seemed very unprepared for this, no idea what he was thinking when he thought he could get a lot of contentious bills through parliament. It is where I blame guys like Jaitley & Venkaiah Naidu the most, they should have seen this coming. Modi's failure to have guys like Arun Shourie in, has caused some damage. The ministry looks woefully untalented & certainly, inarticulate. Have you ever seen anyone best Arun Shourie in a debate? He is the guy that the leftists most fear, Jaitley is good but he is no scholar like Shourie - quite frankly the only real scholar of some standing in the right wing side.
> 
> The next part where things went wrong was with the HRD ministry. Regardless of whether Ms. Irani is competent or not, Modi played into a widely held belief that the RSS & the like want to interfere in education. It did Modi no good when he appointed someone like her, almost like he didn't think that the ministry was an important one. Imagine a Shourie or Jaitley in that ministry & you can understand what I mean. Once the environment was built up & Modi must share some of the blame, the platform was there for this type of an attack to be mounted. The Kalburgi case was something Modi should have criticised. Unlike the Dadri incident, this was not just something that could go uncommented. It was a deadly attack on a man, who whatever his views, was a respected scholar. It would have done Modi a great deal of good to have condemned that murder. That was a mistake, a big one. Also should have dealt with the motor mouths more firmly. There has been a misreading of the Modi mandate by a section of his supporters as being one for their cultural outlook. This was & is a mistake & one that could cost Modi dearly if not dealt with.
> 
> Having said all this, the primary reason for this type of an attack happening is that Modi has lost some control of the narrative on the economic front. If there was a feeling that this government was pushing serious reform instead of incremental that few can see, a lot of this carping would have got no traction. While Modi remains very popular, there is a tinge of disappointment in those of his supporters who expected more on the economic front. There is no hiding that fact. The spokespersons for the government & the BJP have done a poor job, most of them are not up to the task of handling this sort of an attack. Maybe okay ordinarily but not in this environment where they only do more damage to the image. Not all those who voted for Modi are core BJP supporters. Nor are they interested in the wider agenda of ideologies. Unless you keep them on board, this is only getting progressively messier.



 ...grim from the first word to the last word. should have expected it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

SarthakGanguly said:


> What if a fire breaks out? Terrible loss...


SC will send fire brigade within 5 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Everyone should wait for Nov 5th exit polls and then Nov 8th results before sulking.

In the mean time I will post the projection maps I make from Apoorva Kumar projections on twitter since he says he has talked to on the ground booths, staff and local journalists each phase (or at least his network has)....and so far it has nearly been 2/3rds majority for NDA overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> One victory and one defeat is nothing.* Be strong.*



How can i be strong? Unlike others I am not in it for the governance alone - i am in it for reclaiming what was lost due to systematic whitewashing by brown sepoys essentially a Dharmic revivalism and we've got once in a lifetime opportunity here , that being spoiled is not something you take lightly

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> How can i be strong? Unlike others I am not in it for the governance alone - i am in it for a reclaiming what was lost due to systematic whitewashing by brown sepoys essentially a Dharmic revivalism and we've got once in a l*ifetime opportunity* here , that being spoiled is not something you take lightly



Unless Modi strongly intervenes, this chance/opportunity is GONE.  Unless there is a miracle, Modi is NOT getting the same single majority it got in 2014.

Think long term. You are in this FOR LIFE. It's far greater than this. Don't think the muck can be cleaned in a few years, even few decades. This is a part of a process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> SC will send fire brigade within 5 minutes.


Oh ya...& they can extend her bail for another six months under that garb!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP MUST spoil the game of MGB in the last phase now. The last hours of the day were wasted. Muslim women were 'ordered' to not come in burqa to avoid a Hindu reverse consolidation. I estimate the present situation is around 100 for BJP, with the rest for MGB. And that's bad news.
> 
> My reports before this suggest a better picture for BJP. It said BJP will get a comfortable majority. But something in my gut tells that things are going to be head to head.




But how?


In seemanchal, there are seats that have more than 80% muslims. How could BJP win on any seat with even 35% Muslims given that Yadavs are supporting RJD?

And does tricks like not voting in Burka works? I mean, any consolidation, that could occur would have occurred even before people set out to vote. Most of people have idea of Muslim population in their constituency and know that all of them would vote and vote against BJP, thus if they have to polarise, they would already be polarised.

Also, as I said before, Voting percentage may be low due to migrants being unable to cast their vote.


Even I could not believe (Delhi debacle left a serious scar on Psyche of Delhi based BJP supporters) that BJP could form a government in Bihar. Too many trong forces are aligned against it in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> In seemanchal, there are seats that have more than 80% muslims. How could BJP win on any seat with even 35% Muslims given that Yadavs are supporting RJD?


A riot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660843089221672960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bang Galore said:


> On that issue, you are being unfair to him. The prosecution was started by the Italians, the GoI could have hardly done nothing. Nor is that matter finished in India simply because the Italians decided to push everything under the carpet.
> 
> _The ED has already attached five properties in Delhi and the national capital region, some of which belong to Tyagi's cousins who are also being investigated under PMLA. _
> 
> VVIP Chopper deal case: Court issues Letter Rogatory to Mauritius | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> CD from Italy gives fillip to AgustaWestland scam case probe - The Times of India
> 
> Agusta Westland deal: Court issues NBWs against 2 Italian citizens | india | Hindustan Times
> 
> VVIP chopper scam: Bribe money put into ex-IAF chief SP Tyagi's cousins' firms - The Economic Times
> 
> Enforcement directorate gets arrest warrants against AgustaWestland accused - The Times of India


This whole affair is going around in circles and it is yet to be proven that anyone has done any wrong, this smells just like the TATRA case which has only now (4-5 years later) been officially closed by the CBI. I won't be surprised if, in a few years, the CBI comes back with the same findings in this case.


Leaving that to one side, it does not change the fact that AK Antony acted in an entirely callous, self-serving and detrimental manner by taking the unprecedented step of unilaterally cancelling the deal (as deliveries were being made) and instructing the MoD to encash the bank guarantees deposited by AgustaWestland with the State Bank of India. As someone who has a few contacts in the defence industry I can tell you that these actions damaged India's reputation massively within the industry.

A better course of action for the, then, DM- the "Saint" (if you are interested in serving India's interests) was to should await the legal verdict from the Italian courts and based on the verdict’s pronouncements, decide on the next step forward, i.e. if AgustaWestland and/or Finmeccanica were guilty of violating the MoD’s contractual norms and procedures, then by all means go full-speed ahead to seek financial compensation through liquidated damages from the OEM (we now know that no wrong doing was found as far as the Italian courts were concerned in the Indian AW-101 case). 


The fact remains, the AW-101s were paid for and (3) delivered to India but are not sat idle whilst the senior most leadership of India is flying around in 30+ year old Mi-8s that were to be phased out a decade ago. By no measure were Antony's self-serving actions justified sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Unless Modi strongly intervenes, this chance/opportunity is GONE.  Unless there is a miracle, Modi is NOT getting the same single majority it got in 2014.
> 
> Think long term. You are in this FOR LIFE. It's far greater than this. Don't think the muck can be cleaned in a few years, even few decades. This is a part of a process.



Too many people taking MSM too be too important. Heck even MSM thought itself to be soo important .RW i have noticed are one of the most scared and paranoid bunch on the planet while leftists remain calm, composed ,calculated and organized.


November 8th will decide how important the media really is....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Too many people taking MSM too be too important. Heck even MSM thought itself to be soo important .RW i have noticed are one of the most scared and paranoid bunch on the planet while leftists remain calm, composed ,calculated and organized.


LOL.  What's wrong with you?


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> A riot.


Low-intensity communal flare-ups may change the electoral equations in Bihar seats - Firstpost


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> LOL.  What's wrong with you?



Have you seen twitter Right Wingers ?

below example is apt
High polling percentage : Muslim consolidation..omg 
Low voting percentage : BJP voters not coming to vote..omg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

SarthakGanguly said:


> A riot.




That works only when it occurs during prelude to election, not during the election. What could BJP do for now to win some seats in seemanchal?

Also the tactic of riot could prove to be tactic of dimnishing returns.




Could someone tell me as to how many seats in Phase V have Muslim population less than 30% ,or Muslim + Yadav population less than 40%? BJP is in game only on these kind of seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Rehman is one of the only two Muslim candidates fielded by the BJP, and the only one in Seemanchal. Here in Kishanganj, where Muslims form an overwhelming 70 per cent of the population, a large number of them consider his decision “to hold the saffron flag nothing less than blasphemy”, especially because the entry of Asaduddin Owaisi’s party has raised fears about a split in the Muslim vote helping the BJP.
“People made me cry a lot. Everywhere I went, they would hold me by the collar and ask questions,” Rehman said. “It was a big decision (joining the BJP), full of challenges. Even my father asked a lot of questions.”

Bihar elections: In one of its last bastions, Congress worries about ‘BJP, the Narad Muni’‘Muslims, please leave my rally, we don’t want your votes’: Meet this challenger to the BJPAsaduddin Owaisi: Skull caps, iftar parties, don’t work now, Muslim youths want real issues addressedIn fact: The importance (or lack of it) of Asaduddin Owaisi in BiharBJP fields more Muslim candidates in Jammu and KashmirIn Bengal, talk of poriborton from flower small to large

A large group of men made a circle around the tea stall, listening intently. “People wouldn’t understand. But now, it seems they are responding to me. I have been explaining my reasons for going to the BJP ever since I joined last year,” Rehman said. “I am a pucca Musalman. Main BJP ya Narendra Modi se nahin darta. Main JD(U) ya RJD se nahin darta. Main bas Allah se darta hoon (I am not scared of the BJP or Narendra Modi, of the JD(U) or the RJD. I fear only Allah). I want to see development, especially in the Muslim belt of Kishanganj.”
Rehman is contesting from Kocha Dhaman, site of a fierce contest that includes Mujahid Alam of the maha gathbandhan and Akhtarul Iman, Bihar president of Owaisi’s AIMIM. Both belong to the majority Surjapuri caste of Muslims. Rehman belongs to the Shershahbadi caste that forms 20 per cent of the Muslims here.

There is a sharp division between the two castes, which explains why the BJP chose Rehman. It will be hoping that Iman will cut hugely into the maha gathbandhan vote; he is a fiery orator and locally popular, and is armed with Owaisi’s appeal among certain sections. The BJP is aiming at a combination of the Shershahbadi and Hindu minority vote. On the ground, however, that seems difficult because Imam, who had won on an RJD ticket in 2010, fancies his own chances.

“It is my rebellion against those who have been deceiving Muslims here for decades now,” Rehman said. “If not I, somebody like me will someday break the monopoly of these people who have been consistently elected but done nothing for the people.”

He explained the “biggest reason” for his joining the BJP. “Kishanganj have always voted against the BJP and people were given the false hope that it will ensure the well-being of Muslims,” he said. “But when the Sachar Committee report and Ranganath Mishra report became public, we found the condition of Muslims is worse than that of Dalits and Mahadalits. My question is, when the BJP has never won in Bihar, why is the condition of Muslims like this here?”

He said the JD(U)-BJP alliance government had done a good job. “BJP ministers worked well and there was development.”
Rehman is married with five children. Before joining politics, he was running a clothes shop. “Now I run Deni (religious) Public School,” he said. “I was a prakhand head of the Congress before joining the BJP. There was no chance of getting anything done while in the Congress.”
About the beef controversy, Rehman said, “My religion permits me to eat it, so I will keep eating it. Nobody can stop me.” He said the beef controversy will die down as soon the Bihar elections end. “It is all rajniti.”

Rehman said people ask him about the 2002 Gujarat riots and he has an answer. “In 2004, the Union government changed and the Congress came to power. People had voted with a demand to punish the rioters. The government couldn’t prove the BJP and Modi’s role. Either the Congress took a bribe and did Muslims an injustice, or Modi government had done no wrong.”

Rehman has been the target of harsh attacks. During a speech in Kocha Dhaman, Iman said, “Abdul Rehman is our brother who has been taken away (in order to) harm us. We need to save our brother.”

- See more at: Bihar polls: People made me cry a lot, says BJP’s ‘pucca Musalman’ | The Indian Express



It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> That works only when it occurs during prelude to election, not during the election. What could BJP do for now to win some seats in seemanchal?
> 
> Also the tactic of riot could prove to be tactic of dimnishing returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me as to how many seats in Phase V have Muslim population less than 30% ,or Muslim + Yadav population less than 40%? BJP is in game only on these kind of seats.



The likes pappu yadav ,tarique anwar (sp), aimim are also in fray so its not all cake walk as you think for thugbandhan



It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> . What could BJP do for now to win some seats in seemanchal?
> .



Modi's Attempts To Communalise Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> But how?
> 
> 
> In seemanchal, there are seats that have more than 80% muslims. How could BJP win on any seat with even 35% Muslims given that Yadavs are supporting RJD?
> 
> And does tricks like not voting in Burka works? I mean, any consolidation, that could occur would have occurred even before people set out to vote. Most of people have idea of Muslim population in their constituency and know that all of them would vote and vote against BJP, thus if they have to polarise, they would already be polarised.
> 
> Also, as I said before, Voting percentage may be low due to migrants being unable to cast their vote.
> 
> 
> Even I could not believe (Delhi debacle left a serious scar on Psyche of Delhi based BJP supporters) that BJP could form a government in Bihar. Too many trong forces are aligned against it in Bihar.



I agree with you,Delhi debacle has left many of us scarred

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Bang Galore said:


> Having said all this, the primary reason for this type of an attack happening is that Modi has lost some control of the narrative on the economic front. If there was a feeling that this government was pushing serious reform instead of incremental that few can see, a lot of this carping would have got no traction. While Modi remains very popular, there is a tinge of disappointment in those of his supporters who expected more on the economic front. There is no hiding that fact. The spokespersons for the government & the BJP have done a poor job, most of them are not up to the task of handling this sort of an attack. Maybe okay ordinarily but not in this environment where they only do more damage to the image. Not all those who voted for Modi are core BJP supporters. Nor are they interested in the wider agenda of ideologies. Unless you keep them on board, this is only getting progressively messier.



On the economic front, the govt looks most confused. The traditional approach of RWs to economy is to deregulation, making the state machinery more lithe by minimizing the govt footprint, privatization and emboldening the institutions by not interfering with them. I don't see any of these in current govt approach, rather the champions of free market economy are being marginalized! 

Not sure why the govt and its supporters are called RW at all, twitter trolling is not RW, thats just trolling!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not sure about you. But I have nowhere else to go. We have waited before. We will bide our time. Otherwise I will have to go down with this ship*.
> 
> 58% voting was recorded this time. Not sure why the last 2 hours turned out to be ... rather disappointing.
> 
> * I don't mean this Govt. I mean this ideology. And country.



Same with me too. I can't jump the ship, would try my best to keep it afloat but if it goes down then anyway my life is meaningless , it has to go down as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> This whole affair is going around in circles and it is yet to be proven that anyone has done any wrong, this smells just like the TATRA case which has only now (4-5 years later) been officially closed by the CBI. I won't be surprised if, in a few years, the CBI comes back with the same findings in this case.
> 
> 
> Leaving that to one side, it does not change the fact that AK Antony acted in an entirely callous, self-serving and detrimental manner by taking the unprecedented step of unilaterally cancelling the deal (as deliveries were being made) and instructing the MoD to encash the bank guarantees deposited by AgustaWestland with the State Bank of India. As someone who has a few contacts in the defence industry I can tell you that these actions damaged India's reputation massively within the industry.
> 
> A better course of action for the, then, DM- the "Saint" (if you are interested in serving India's interests) was to should await the legal verdict from the Italian courts and based on the verdict’s pronouncements, decide on the next step forward, i.e. if AgustaWestland and/or Finmeccanica were guilty of violating the MoD’s contractual norms and procedures, then by all means go full-speed ahead to seek financial compensation through liquidated damages from the OEM (we now know that no wrong doing was found as far as the Italian courts were concerned in the Indian AW-101 case).
> 
> 
> The fact remains, the AW-101s were paid for and (3) delivered to India but are not sat idle whilst the senior most leadership of India is flying around in 30+ year old Mi-8s that were to be phased out a decade ago. By no measure were Antony's self-serving actions justified sir.



Don't forget how he repeatedly delayed the procurement of new LUHs for Navy & the army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> A riot.





magudi said:


> Low-intensity communal flare-ups may change the electoral equations in Bihar seats - Firstpost





It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> That works only when it occurs during prelude to election, not during the election. What could BJP do for now to win some seats in seemanchal?
> 
> Also the tactic of riot could prove to be tactic of dimnishing returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me as to how many seats in Phase V have Muslim population less than 30% ,or Muslim + Yadav population less than 40%? BJP is in game only on these kind of seats.




Dont tell me you guys are serious and not being sarcastic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660849627285970944
This comes from polling agency.
Jai NAMO
#BJPWinningBihar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

magudi said:


> Rehman is one of the only two Muslim candidates fielded by the BJP, and the only one in Seemanchal. Here in Kishanganj, where Muslims form an overwhelming 70 per cent of the population, a large number of them consider his decision “to hold the saffron flag nothing less than blasphemy”, especially because the entry of Asaduddin Owaisi’s party has raised fears about a split in the Muslim vote helping the BJP.
> “People made me cry a lot. Everywhere I went, they would hold me by the collar and ask questions,” Rehman said. “It was a big decision (joining the BJP), full of challenges. Even my father asked a lot of questions.”
> 
> Bihar elections: In one of its last bastions, Congress worries about ‘BJP, the Narad Muni’‘Muslims, please leave my rally, we don’t want your votes’: Meet this challenger to the BJPAsaduddin Owaisi: Skull caps, iftar parties, don’t work now, Muslim youths want real issues addressedIn fact: The importance (or lack of it) of Asaduddin Owaisi in BiharBJP fields more Muslim candidates in Jammu and KashmirIn Bengal, talk of poriborton from flower small to large
> 
> A large group of men made a circle around the tea stall, listening intently. “People wouldn’t understand. But now, it seems they are responding to me. I have been explaining my reasons for going to the BJP ever since I joined last year,” Rehman said. “I am a pucca Musalman. Main BJP ya Narendra Modi se nahin darta. Main JD(U) ya RJD se nahin darta. Main bas Allah se darta hoon (I am not scared of the BJP or Narendra Modi, of the JD(U) or the RJD. I fear only Allah). I want to see development, especially in the Muslim belt of Kishanganj.”
> Rehman is contesting from Kocha Dhaman, site of a fierce contest that includes Mujahid Alam of the maha gathbandhan and Akhtarul Iman, Bihar president of Owaisi’s AIMIM. Both belong to the majority Surjapuri caste of Muslims. Rehman belongs to the Shershahbadi caste that forms 20 per cent of the Muslims here.
> 
> There is a sharp division between the two castes, which explains why the BJP chose Rehman. It will be hoping that Iman will cut hugely into the maha gathbandhan vote; he is a fiery orator and locally popular, and is armed with Owaisi’s appeal among certain sections. The BJP is aiming at a combination of the Shershahbadi and Hindu minority vote. On the ground, however, that seems difficult because Imam, who had won on an RJD ticket in 2010, fancies his own chances.
> 
> “It is my rebellion against those who have been deceiving Muslims here for decades now,” Rehman said. “If not I, somebody like me will someday break the monopoly of these people who have been consistently elected but done nothing for the people.”
> 
> He explained the “biggest reason” for his joining the BJP. “Kishanganj have always voted against the BJP and people were given the false hope that it will ensure the well-being of Muslims,” he said. “But when the Sachar Committee report and Ranganath Mishra report became public, we found the condition of Muslims is worse than that of Dalits and Mahadalits. My question is, when the BJP has never won in Bihar, why is the condition of Muslims like this here?”
> 
> He said the JD(U)-BJP alliance government had done a good job. “BJP ministers worked well and there was development.”
> Rehman is married with five children. Before joining politics, he was running a clothes shop. “Now I run Deni (religious) Public School,” he said. “I was a prakhand head of the Congress before joining the BJP. There was no chance of getting anything done while in the Congress.”
> About the beef controversy, Rehman said, “My religion permits me to eat it, so I will keep eating it. Nobody can stop me.” He said the beef controversy will die down as soon the Bihar elections end. “It is all rajniti.”
> 
> Rehman said people ask him about the 2002 Gujarat riots and he has an answer. “In 2004, the Union government changed and the Congress came to power. People had voted with a demand to punish the rioters. The government couldn’t prove the BJP and Modi’s role. Either the Congress took a bribe and did Muslims an injustice, or Modi government had done no wrong.”
> 
> Rehman has been the target of harsh attacks. During a speech in Kocha Dhaman, Iman said, “Abdul Rehman is our brother who has been taken away (in order to) harm us. We need to save our brother.”
> 
> - See more at: Bihar polls: People made me cry a lot, says BJP’s ‘pucca Musalman’ | The Indian Express




He is not winning in seven hell. Even if all 30% Hindus vote for BJP, he would still need to bring at least 10% Muslim vote which he could never bring.

He has got BJP ticket probably because no one wanted to fight from this seat on BJP ticket. His arguments too are half arsed and lack any dedication.



magudi said:


> The likes pappu yadav ,tarique anwar (sp), aimim are also in fray so its not all cake walk as you think for thugbandhan
> 
> 
> 
> Modi's Attempts To Communalise Bihar



Hindus are not political savvy. You can count them as cattle who could not think strategically, and among them there rotten old tau type idiots who have a sense of unfounded egoism, which prevents a united rally of Hindu votes even on seats on which they are in minority. Barring a riot resulting in some significant slaughter of Hindus like Muzaffarnagar, I do not see them rallying.

Cultural Hindus are much more serious about defence of Hinduism than practicing Hindus who frankly are idiots. I tried to convince too many Temple going dharmic uncles to vote for BJP during Delhi election using both emotive and logical arguments, but in vain. They all voted for Kejri. I know of a panditji who is devoted Shiva bhakt and observe every vrata that he could and yet voted for Namazwadi party in UP elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

SwAggeR said:


> Same with me too. I can't jump the ship, would try my best to keep it afloat but if it goes down then anyway my life is meaningless , it has to go down as well.



Don't disappoint yourself. There are a lot like you.
We all have expectations from this govt. They might not be able to fulfill everything but they are on correct path.
MSM is trying best to divert them but still looks in control.

NAMO will come back big bang in last 2 years. I sincerely hope too. So, he can prove as an alternative to the 60 yr old disease.

BTW I hope #BJPWinningBihar trend is in full swing. I hope Amit Shah shows his true worth here and all MSM is flat knocked down in one flat punch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Have you seen twitter Right Wingers ?
> 
> below example is apt
> High polling percentage : Muslim consolidation..omg
> Low voting percentage : BJP voters not coming to vote..omg


Relax... Have you ever heard of bookies giving high odds on overwhelming favourite?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> Dont tell me you guys are serious and not being sarcastic!


Ask others. I am not human.



It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> Cultural Hindus are much more serious about defence of Hinduism than practicing Hindus, who frankly are idiots. I tried to convince too many Temple going dharmic uncles to vote for BJP during Delhi election using both emotive and logical arguments, but in vain. They all voted for Kejri.


Bingo. 

Religion blinds people.



It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> That works only when it occurs during prelude to election, not during the election. What could BJP do for now to win some seats in seemanchal?
> 
> Also the tactic of riot could prove to be tactic of dimnishing returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me as to how many seats in Phase V have Muslim population less than 30% ,or Muslim + Yadav population less than 40%? BJP is in game only on these kind of seats.


True. Too late for that now.



Star Wars said:


> Have you seen twitter Right Wingers ?
> 
> below example is apt
> High polling percentage : Muslim consolidation..omg
> Low voting percentage : BJP voters not coming to vote..omg


Not true. The 'High polling percentage : Muslim consolidation..omg ' part is certainly not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

Guys any impression or forecast about todays poll in Bihar?


----------



## Star Wars

LaBong said:


> On the economic front, the govt looks most confused. The traditional approach of RWs to economy is to deregulation, making the state machinery more lithe by minimizing the govt footprint, privatization and emboldening the institutions by not interfering with them. I don't see any of these in current govt approach, rather the champions of free market economy are being marginalized!
> 
> Not sure why the govt and its supporters are called RW at all, twitter trolling is not RW, thats just trolling!



Actually that is incorrect Diesel, Petrol, Urea along with others have already been deregulated. Govt. has already sold 10% stake in coal India fetching India 3.6 Billion Dollars. Right now Privatization of certain PSB is also under cards by bringing down the Center's stake in these banks to 33%. Government is working out ways to Privatise state-run banks and hinted at IDBI Bank being one of them just as similar to Axis bank. So when you say you dont see any such initiative, i don;t have an iota of clue what you are talking about  . All this took me was 5 minutes of google search..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Abingdonboy said:


> This whole affair is going around in circles and it is yet to be proven that anyone has done any wrong, this smells just like the TATRA case which has only now (4-5 years later) been officially closed by the CBI. I won't be surprised if, in a few years, the CBI comes back with the same findings in this case.
> 
> 
> Leaving that to one side, it does not change the fact that AK Antony acted in an entirely callous, self-serving and detrimental manner by taking the unprecedented step of unilaterally cancelling the deal (as deliveries were being made) and instructing the MoD to encash the bank guarantees deposited by AgustaWestland with the State Bank of India. As someone who has a few contacts in the defence industry I can tell you that these actions damaged India's reputation massively within the industry.
> 
> A better course of action for the, then, DM- the "Saint" (if you are interested in serving India's interests) was to should await the legal verdict from the Italian courts and based on the verdict’s pronouncements, decide on the next step forward, i.e. if AgustaWestland and/or Finmeccanica were guilty of violating the MoD’s contractual norms and procedures, then by all means go full-speed ahead to seek financial compensation through liquidated damages from the OEM (we now know that no wrong doing was found as far as the Italian courts were concerned in the Indian AW-101 case).
> 
> 
> The fact remains, the AW-101s were paid for and (3) delivered to India but are not sat idle whilst the senior most leadership of India is flying around in 30+ year old Mi-8s that were to be phased out a decade ago. By no measure were Antony's self-serving actions justified sir.




The fact that the Italians decided to close this does not matter. Once the case was made, GoI had no choice but to investigate. My point is that Antony had no choice. To do what you suggest would have been suicidal, the government had already been badly damaged & any special consideration to an Italian company would have been the last straw. You can see that the present government too is sticking with the ban. There was no choice here, no matter how much you wish to argue otherwise.


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

SarthakGanguly said:


> True. Too late for that now.




That's why I was interested in knowing as to how many seats have less than 30% Muslim (Or 35% M+Y) presence. BJP has a chance only on those seats.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not true. The 'High polling percentage : Muslim consolidation..omg ' part is certainly not true.



BTW...Female voters are extremely high in phase 4


----------



## Kaniska

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> That's why I was interested in knowing as to how many seats have less than 35% Muslim (Or 40% M+Y) presence. BJP has a chance only on those seats.


BJP has to change its perception as a party of upper caste then only it can come to power in state election in Northen Indian states..Otherwise i find it difficult to get into power in Bihar too...In spite of so many odds, Lalu is still gaining max seats in Bihar. And by any chance, if RJD gets more seat than Nitish, then you can well see another Rabri debi kind of srrangement in Bihar for the people of Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> BTW...Female voters are extremely high in phase 4


Yes. That is not necessarily a good sign.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes. That is not necessarily a good sign.


----------



## Nilgiri

From VDP associates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bharka butthurt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660837061033758720


----------



## Tridibans

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660844572977696768

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Nilgiri said:


> From VDP associates



NDA at 43% and MBG at 40%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Kaniska said:


> BJP has to change its perception as a party of upper caste then only it can come to power in state election in Northen Indian states..Otherwise i find it difficult to get into power in Bihar too...In spite of so many odds, Lalu is still gaining max seats in Bihar. And by any chance, if RJD gets more seat than Nitish, then you can well see another Rabri debi kind of srrangement in Bihar for the people of Bihar.




You are living in time long passed and are parroting a stereotypical view.

BJP ,today (thanks to its haters and detractors), is regarded as Hindu party, rather than upper caste party, and people does look at it in such a manner as proved by last general election where everyone (Dalit, OBC, and upper caste) voted for BJP. Modi is an OBC (Teli) as a cherry on top.

The problem that BJP has in state like Bihar is that here some major castes like Yadavas have their own party which capture their votes preferentially, even if Yadavas may be sympathetic to BJP. Most Dalits and Yadavas ,in case of transferable vote system, would mark BJP as their second choice after their caste party, rather than congress, other seculars, or communists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

Two observations in Local News Channel E-TV(Bihar):

1. Only BJP's ad with Modi is running.
2. In Lalu's interview with E-TV, He has claimed that he will have important role to play in Nitish's Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

LaBong said:


> On the economic front, the govt looks most confused. The traditional approach of RWs to economy is to deregulation, making the state machinery more lithe by minimizing the govt footprint, privatization and emboldening the institutions by not interfering with them. I don't see any of these in current govt approach, rather the champions of free market economy are being marginalized!
> 
> Not sure why the govt and its supporters are called RW at all, twitter trolling is not RW, thats just trolling!



I don't know where to begin. Congress ruled India for 50 out of its 60 years of existence. No body asked it why India was almost a failed state in 1990. In 1 year, we have climbed 5 places in ease of business, have moved from sub-5% GDP growth to become the fastest growing major economy at 7.5%... inflation was brought down from double digits to a manageable figure.... CAD is at an 5 years low....

I don't know what you are talking about. Being related to Finance field, I can go on an on about why India of 2015 is many many times better economically than India under MMS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

Star Wars said:


> Actually that is incorrect Diesel, Petrol, Urea along with others have already been deregulated. Govt. has already sold 10% stake in coal India fetching India 3.6 Billion Dollars. Right now Privatization of certain PSB is also under cards by bringing down the Center's stake in these banks to 33%. Government is working out ways to Privatise state-run banks and hinted at IDBI Bank being one of them just as similar to Axis bank. So when you say you dont see any such initiative, i don;t have an iota of clue what you are talking about  . All this took me was 5 minutes of google search..



Rhetorics aside Petrol and Diesel arent fully deregulated as price still unnaturally drops before elections. I dont know what are in the cards, but this govt doesnt show any appetite for privatization, Air India is a prime example of how tax payers money can be wasted on white elephant. Less said the better about this govts handling of institutions!


----------



## Tridibans

Tridibans said:


> I don't know where to begin. Congress ruled India for 50 out of its 60 years of existence. No body asked it why India was almost a failed state in 1990. In 1 year, we have climbed 5 places in ease of business, have moved from sub-5% GDP growth to become the fastest growing major economy at 7.5%... inflation was brought down from double digits to a manageable figure.... CAD is at an 5 years low....
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about. Being related to Finance field, I can go on an on about why India of 2015 is many many times better economically than India under MMS.



Sorry the post was not showing..... so reposting it.

Some glitch maybe


----------



## LaBong

Tridibans said:


> I don't know where to begin. Congress ruled India for 50 out of its 60 years of existence. No body asked it why India was almost a failed state in 1990.


Yeah classic whataboutry! Why were you silent in 1970? Why didnt you speak up against closed market? Why now? May be because i wasnt born at that time?


----------



## saurav

Yeh DAWN mein AD wali baat click kar rahi hai kya ? ... Kuch kuch aisa lag to raha hai..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660857118870732800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660864620400259072


----------



## LaBong

Tridibans said:


> have moved from sub-5% GDP growth to become the fastest growing major economy at 7.5%...


Using the new method of calculating it? If we use the apply same method, gdp wasnt sub 5% in the last year congress was in power, but 7.3%.


----------



## indiatester

Tridibans said:


> Lutyens media is the more civilized, anglicized, well-off journos and socialites who think themselves as the shining light of Indian intellectuals. For them, they are the de-facto policymakers in India ..... reason.... because they are self declared liberals, seculars and obviously... INTELLECTUALS...
> 
> To hell with the rest of the 99.99% of the nation.....
> 
> Also, other factors like foreign funding, Congressi/leftist ideology (JNU pass outs), anti-Hindus, etc..... Its the perfect cocktail of anti-BJP, anti-Hinduism that India can offer.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, BJP's media policy is.........


I agree with your view of the English media. I was watching NDTV today with Pranoy Roy, Sekhar Gupta and Dorab giving their analysis on their interaction with common people.
Pranoy showed one clip where he was almost complaining that people are not happy even when development (electricity, roads etc) were brought to them by the current government and still preferred BJP. Almost concluding that if you bring development, the people are going to vote for BJP.

This shows a elitist mentality where the common man is only to be ruled by political class. He misses the point that the government is supposed to be of the people and must reflect their own rathre than some breed of people that the MSM has blessed or approved off.

Similar mentality is reflected in the shows done by Rajdeep Sardesai. Rather than report on things and try to understand the actual issues that trouble people. They are trying to see and conclude that give these people this thing and they will vote for you.

I have concluded that these people don't understand democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

LaBong said:


> Yeah classic whataboutry! Why were you silent in 1970? Why didnt you speak up against closed market? Why now? May be because i wasnt born at that time?



What has the above got to do with my reply and your question?

You said that this government was lackluster on the economic front. I asked me to show me how? If you expect moon from Modi in 1 year, will you even get an asteroid? 

I don't even know why are we even having this discussion. On the economic front, NDA government is atleast 10 times better than what UPA 2 was.... WITIHN JUST 1 YEAR!!!!

The point that you can raise is the pace of reforms. Yes, I do agree its way slower than most expected. But is Modi to blame when almost all his bills are blocked in the upper house by the opposition?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

LaBong said:


> Rhetorics aside Petrol and Diesel arent fully deregulated as price still unnaturally drops before elections. I dont know what are in the cards, but this govt doesnt show any appetite for privatization, Air India is a prime example of how tax payers money can be wasted on white elephant. Less said the better about this govts handling of institutions!



Rhetorics ?  admit it, you made that post before actually doing your research . You first say you don't know what are on the cards and then follow up by saying "govt doesn't show any appetite for privatization". IF you don't know what are on the cards and if you don't know what has already been done how can you even Judge ?



Tridibans said:


> The point that you can raise is the pace of reforms. Yes, I do agree its way slower than most expected. But is Modi to blame when almost all his bills are blocked in the upper house by the opposition?



Quiet simple...If in doubt, blame Modi.



saurav said:


> Yeh DAWN mein AD wali baat click kar rahi hai kya ? ... Kuch kuch aisa lag to raha hai..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660857118870732800
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660864620400259072



lol, people believed it..am not even joking . BJP learning from Media pimps to do hitjobs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

LaBong said:


> Using the new method of calculating it? If we use the apply same method, gdp wasnt sub 5% in the last year congress was in power, but 7.3%.




Ok.... so take in all the points here...

1) Even without the new method... India's actual growth (Real growth that is after including inflation) was 6.5 % this quarter. In the last UPA quarter, it was 4.9% (5.1% if you use the new method).

2) CAD is below 4.5% after 5 years.... that too when NDA came to power, it seemed impossible to get it down below 5% in 2 years. 

3) Forex are increasing almost each week... and most importantly, the government bond holdings and Foreign assets are increasing which shows India's economic credibility in the international market.

4) Inflation has almost come down by half of what it was in 2011-12.... in the essential commodities segment... prices have increased in only around 5-6 commodities out of 30 odd. You call this price rise??

5) Even China's growth is decreasing. Brazil might see recession this year. Russia's economy shrank past 3 quarters. But only India is increasing gradually its NOMINAL GROWTH RATE. Its all because of oil prices, year right!!!! 

6) Last but not the least, the sovereign ratings by Moody's, S&P etc this quarter reveals how India has turned a corner economically.

But no, let us ignore all this because we hate Modi!!!! 

@SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LaBong

Star Wars said:


> Rhetorics ?  admit it, you made that post before actually doing your research . You first say you don't know what are on the cards and then follow up by saying "govt doesn't show any appetite for privatization". IF you don't know what are on the cards and if you don't know what has already been done how can you even Judge ?


I can only comment on what is happening not what are at the cards, i simply dont care what cards govt has hidden, unless i dont see those in action. Deregulation is rhetoric if petrol price magically drops before delhi election and yet to be tested since crude price is lowest in decades in internation market, let the price go up again and we will see govt's resolve. 

What this govt really could have done is to not subsidize Air India anymore, which is least unpopular thing to do, but they dont seem to have balls for that even.

Yes i should've done that 5 mins google search, such research, much wow!


----------



## Nilgiri

Apoorva Kumar phase 4 projection and my map update based on his total projections:











Looks to be battle of West versus East.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

LaBong said:


> I can only comment on what is happening not what are at the cards, i simply dont care what cards govt has hidden, unless i dont see those in action. Deregulation is rhetoric if petrol price magically drops before delhi election and yet to be tested since crude price is lowest in decades in internation market, let the price go up again and we will see govt's resolve.
> 
> What this govt really could have done is to not subsidize Air India anymore, which is least unpopular thing to do, but they dont seem to have balls for that even.
> 
> Yes i should've done that 5 mins google search, such research, much wow!



I also talked about what is happening and what has happened, oil and diesel deregulation is a reality weather you accept it or not it is not going to change no matter the wild theories u propose. Either way.. your point has been proven to be false.

150 guests ?


----------



## LaBong

Tridibans said:


> 1) Even without the new method... India's actual growth (Real growth that is after including inflation) was 6.5 % this quarter. In the last UPA quarter, it was 4.9% (5.1% if you use the new method).


Buddy govt hasnt done any magic here, just updated the base year. Here is the gdp growth at constant rate in last few years. So GDP is already picking up before BJP came to power and the current GDP would be a natural progression and yet to achieve avarage growth rate in in last 8 years. 






Govt provided data on manufacturing dont add up as well.


----------



## Tridibans

Star Wars said:


> I also talked about what is happening and what has happened, oil and diesel deregulation is a reality weather you accept it or not it is not going to change no matter the wild theories u propose. Either way.. your point has been proven to be false.
> 
> *150 guests* ?



All punters trying to gather data for exit polls on 5th 

@LaBong Obviously not a magician... that is what I am saying all this while.... People are expecting too much too little from him. Is he elected for 1 year or 5 years? UPA afterall was under MMS who himself was an economist. But when your own government does scams of 10000 crores at an average every year for 10 years.... and losses to the exchequer due to shoddy 2g/ coal allocations etc....imagine what would have been India's standing today.

We have lost atleast 2-3 years of our yearly GDP due to inefficient policy paralysis, subsidy overdrives and umpteen number of scams.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## raktaka

LaBong said:


> Buddy govt hasnt done any magic here, just updated the base year. Here is the gdp growth at constant rate in last few years. So GDP is already picking up before BJP came to power and the current GDP would be a natural progression and yet to achieve avarage growth rate in in last 8 years.
> 
> View attachment 268833
> 
> 
> Govt provided data on manufacturing dont add up as well.



LOL..... your own data show that the Modi govt. has pushed up the growth from 5.1 to 6.9  

That is an increase of 1.8 % which is remarkable considering they had inherited a empty treasury and an economy where investor confidence was very Low. 

It is remarkable by ANY standard. Especially in an global economic environment of recession with even China showing a slowdown. India actually beat china after Modi come to power. 


SO sorry.... your propaganda do not fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

LaBong said:


> Buddy govt hasnt done any magic here, just updated the base year. Here is the gdp growth at constant rate in last few years. So GDP is already picking up before BJP came to power and the current GDP would be a natural progression and yet to achieve avarage growth rate in in last 8 years.
> 
> View attachment 268833
> 
> 
> Govt provided data on manufacturing dont add up as well.



Its not just base year change. There are many things that went into the new GDP calculation methodology.

GDP of India changed to 6.9% from 4.7 % in 2013-14 due to change in measuring standards. What are these measuring standards? - Quora


----------



## LaBong

raktaka said:


> LOL..... your own data show that the Modi govt. has pushed up the growth from 5.1 to 6.9
> 
> That is an increase of 1.8 % which is remarkable considering they had inherited a empty treasury and an economy where investor confidence was very Low.
> 
> It is remarkable by ANY standard. Especially in an global economic environment of recession with even China showing a slowdown. India actually beat china after Modi come to power.
> 
> 
> SO sorry.... your propaganda do not fly.




Dear Sir, you got your years mixed up, that was still UPA 2! Now read your post again and contemplate how much I am LOLing right now!!


----------



## raktaka

LaBong said:


> Dear Sir, you got your years mixed up, that was still UPA 2! Now read your post again and contemplate how much I am LOLing right now!!



LOL all you want............ still won't change fundamental facts. 

How UPA turned NDA's economic growth into shambles - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

6.9% growth in last year of UPA makes sense when you see the dreadful 5.1% growth that preceeded it...its the result of having a bad year to act as the base of the next one. Basically the growth averaged 6% in the last two years of UPA which is absolutely piss poor for the potential that India has. The reason it dropped to such a low on global cues is quite clear as well....because UPA blah blah blahed about social sector spending but basically did nothing to help India become a base level development country. They were intent on squandering through wasteful subsidies, reckless fiscal deficit and lack of any reforms....and hope people would buy that and somehow trickle down economics would help them.


----------



## magudi

raktaka said:


> LOL all you want............ still won't change fundamental facts.
> 
> How UPA turned NDA's economic growth into shambles - Firstpost




Or this explains it perfectly well - Difference between NDA and UPA: good work and bad luck Vs bad work and good luck - Firstpost


@Tridibans @Nilgiri

-------------------------------------------------------


Also folks @LaBong is Abir from Calcutta, suffers same Modi Derangement Syndrome like many others here thanks to his religious bias. I'll just leave it at that

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

magudi said:


> Also folks @LaBong is Abir from Calcutta, suffers same Modi Derangement Syndrome like many others here thanks to his religious bias. I'll just leave it at that



Do we guys have a daily course of Ad Hominem attacks before logging in to Internet?


----------



## Nilgiri

UPA rode the NDA wave and squandered massive opportunities, Indian economy is stunted by at least 2 trillion USD per year currently because of them....and we are on damage control/overall repair mode again.

And people have the audacity to compare the economic policies of the two. There is no sound economic policy from UPA, its basically business as usual and hope to god that nothing too bad will happen.

They have no Narasimha Rao type personality anymore. No appetite for real change or reforms.

Just try bring everyone else down to their level and hope somehow Pappu is left standing at the end of it so he can have his time to rape India too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Nilgiri said:


> Apoorva Kumar phase 4 projection and my map update based on his total projections:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be battle of West versus East.


Seems like my network did well - predicting 122 seats up to now. But I personally have doubts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raktaka

Nilgiri said:


> UPA rode the NDA wave and squandered massive opportunities, Indian economy is stunted by at least 2 trillion USD per year currently because of them....and we are on damage control/overall repair mode again.
> 
> And people have the audacity to compare the economic policies of the two. There is no sound economic policy from UPA, its basically business as usual and hope to god that nothing too bad will happen.
> 
> They have no Narasimha Rao type personality anymore. No appetite for real change or reforms.
> 
> Just try bring everyone else down to their level and hope somehow Pappu is left standing at the end of it so he can have his time to rape India too.



Their Audacity comes from the meekness of the BJP supporters and spokespersons. 

Can't blame them. They see a shot and take it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> UPA rode the NDA wave and squandered massive opportunities, Indian economy is stunted by at least 2 trillion USD per year currently because of them....and we are on damage control/overall repair mode again.
> 
> And people have the audacity to compare the economic policies of the two. There is no sound economic policy from UPA, its basically business as usual and hope to god that nothing too bad will happen.
> 
> They have no Narasimha Rao type personality anymore. No appetite for real change or reforms.
> 
> Just try bring everyone else down to their level and hope somehow Pappu is left standing at the end of it so he can have his time to rape India too.



Just look at the NPA ridden banking sector they left us. I find it appalling that people these days have the gall to even defend the colossal failure that upa was just because it suits their agenda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raktaka

magudi said:


> Just look at the NPA ridden banking sector they left us. I find it appalling that people these days have the gall to even defend the colossal failure that upa was just because it suits their agenda



NDA agenda is INDIA FIRST. 

So makes you wonder what their Agenda is  ............ any guesses ? Maybe La Bong can elaborate ?


----------



## LaBong

raktaka said:


> NDA agenda is INDIA FIRST.
> 
> So makes you wonder what their Agenda is  ............ any guesses ? Maybe La Bong can elaborate ?


Lol, who don't you just go ahead declare me as anti-national! 



magudi said:


> Or this explains it perfectly well - Difference between NDA and UPA: good work and bad luck Vs bad work and good luck - Firstpost



Yes even luck has conspired against BJP!


----------



## raktaka

LaBong said:


> Lol, who don't you just go ahead declare me as anti-national!
> 
> Yes even luck has conspired against BJP!




Ah ........... so eager to play the Victim  ..... some things never change. 

Now why don't you tell us YOUR agenda ?  ........ is it INDIA FIRST or something Else ?


----------



## LaBong

raktaka said:


> Ah ........... so eager to play the Victim  ..... some things never change.
> 
> Now why don't you tell us YOUR agenda ?  ........ is it INDIA FIRST or something Else ?



If i divulge my agenda here, how am i going to run my anti national ngo using the money from ford foundation! Please dont send me to pakistan!!


----------



## raktaka

LaBong said:


> If i divulge my agenda here, how am i going to run my anti national ngo using the money from ford foundation! Please dont send me to pakistan!!



Aww..... more Victim role play  

Ford Foundatin and Pakistan ...... what next ? Rape, caste and Dalit card ?

Did you recently return any award ?  Reminds me of "Adarsh Libral" .... practice playing the victim card. 



But in all such poor attempts to divert attention ....... I ask again for the THIRD time ...what is your agenda ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

raktaka said:


> Aww..... more Victim role play
> 
> Ford Foundatin and Pakistan ...... what next ? Rape, caste and Dalit card ?
> 
> Did you recently return any award ?  Reminds me of "Adarsh Libral" .... practice playing the victim card.
> 
> 
> 
> But in all such poor attempts to divert attention ....... I ask again for the THIRD time ...what is your agenda ?



Im a xtian masquerading as bengali hindu, my middle name is Simon and im on vatical payroll! Please dont expose me anymore!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

@Echo_419 Is that you in the photo ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

India World's 7th Most Valued 'Nation Brand'; US on Top: Report

A massive 32% jump in the "brand value" of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Roybot said:


> India World's 7th Most Valued 'Nation Brand'; US on Top: Report
> 
> A massive 32% jump in the "brand value" of India
> 
> View attachment 268843


Foreign applications of students will be good.


----------



## arp2041

Roybot said:


> India World's 7th Most Valued 'Nation Brand'; US on Top: Report
> 
> A massive 32% jump in the "brand value" of India
> 
> View attachment 268843



& what is India's BEEF value? Anyone?


----------



## IndoCarib

Defying Directive, Students Screen Beef Documentary at Delhi's JNU

The documentary was made in 2014 by five students of the School of Media and Cultural Studies at the Tata Institute of Social Sciences, Mumbai, as part of their course.


----------



## Nair saab

Y so much negativity here... Even if we loose Bihar ... we may loose it to parties which ruled Bihar for almost 3 Decades with deeply rooted to Its Caste, Community and Identity ... 

we are here talking about 3 Different Parties which has ruled Bihar single handedly forming government at three different era with BJP never been even a Principle opposition Party ... and Nitish's gave a fairly good governance during his tenure as CM...

Now all of the three Parties + Media + Intellectual's are Up against BJP which was never a Major player in Bihar Politics with no Caste and regional Base ... 

We Have already won the Battle even before we won the actual election ... Our Ideology and our resolve is so strong that we have send all those opposing us into Trauma... 

We all Hindu Nationalist Know this, it was never for winning the election and forming the government ... If the fight was just for Bihar development ... we would have not stood against Nitish...

our aim is bigger ... we should be preparing for those difficulties which we will have to face for another 20-30 years...

Will a election defeat change our Support for Kashmiri Pandits ??? or for Hindu under siege in Assam , Bengal and Kerala???

@SarthakGanguly This Boat is never Sinking , because it is Captained by its Ideology not by one Modi or Amit shah. 

Topic :-
I am not so active now a days but from what i am understanding from the coming trends, this is a close fight can go any way ...

@JanjaWeed Finally u got banned... I am Happy for your Family... 



IndoCarib said:


> Defying Directive, Students Screen Beef Documentary at Delhi's JNU
> 
> The documentary was made in 2014 by five students of the School of Media and Cultural Studies at the Tata Institute of Social Sciences, Mumbai, as part of their course.


We should make a documentary about Leftist who supported China in 1962 war, about writers who stood against hanging of terrorist, about sexual fantasies of chhaachhaachha Nehru, about Anti-Nationals thoughts prevalent in JNU, Sahitya academy

Flood the market, doodarshan , Zee TV, Social Media, Blogs with these Documentary and News heads ... appoint people like Swamy as VC in these institution ...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## itachii

I was going through an article on BJP's prospects of forming govt in assam and this is what I came across..

_*“You can’t fool the people every time. The people of Assam know how many false promises the BJP had made in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. Modi had said Bangladeshi infiltrators would have to pack up after May 16 (2014). How many have left? Not one has been deported since the BJP came to power,” said Chief Minister and veteran Congress leader Tarun Gogoi*_


True that, BJP and modi promised to deport illegal bangis frm India, but homa many are deported ?? parts of Assam have already turned in to muslim majority and the vast coward hindu populace of this nation are mute to the sufferings of there fellow Hindus in Assam.will this reality ever going to change ?? any NE Indian here to share the reality on the ground ?


----------



## TejasMk3

Government to launch a series of policy reforms after Bihar polling ends - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: The government plans to launch a series of policy reforms as soon as polling ends in Bihar on November 5, signalling its intent to get moving again on economic changes and putting the Opposition on notice before Parliament convenes for the winter session.

Key to the Narendra Modi government's renewed development push will be power, labour and infrastructure, three senior government officials told ET. Among the highlights are a revival package for power distribution companies, freeing up labour rules and a possible push for the railways.

"The government is not going to wait till the Budget to kick in reforms in various sectors. We will start witnessing action right after the Bihar elections," said one of the officials.

The road map for the phasing out of corporate tax exemptions and reduction in the tax rate to 25% is being drawn up. Besides this, the Startup India, Standup India plan and the rollout of the National Investment and Infrastructure Fund (NIIF) are also being worked on.

A simpler foreign direct investment FDI policy, further easing of the external commercial borrowing (ECB) regime and changes in the public-private partnership (PPP) framework to attract more private investment could also be announced.





"A lot of work is going on in the government. You will see action after the Bihar elections are over," said one of the officials.

The government wants to speed up reforms to ensure that the economy gets a boost. Growth is expected to have picked up from a below-par 7% in the June quarter but most indicators suggest it is still a weak recovery. Industrial production growth touched a three-year high of 6.4% in August supported by strong urban demand, but bellwether Larsen &amp; Toubro reported a weak set of numbers in the September quarter and a muted outlook for investments. Most independent experts have cut growth estimates for the current fiscal to around 7.5% from near 8% in the beginning of the year.

The government will shortly be getting the reports of two key committees. The one on the bankruptcy code for the quick winding up of failed enterprises will be crucial to the startup sector. The expenditure management commission's report will set the stage for next phase of fiscal consolidation focused on better spending.

The Modi government, frustrated by its attempts to push policy changes through Parliament by a noncompliant opposition, has introduced several reforms that don't require the approval of lawmakers. The increasing polarisation, especially during the high-stakes Bihar election campaign, doesn't bode well for parliamentary accord. By pushing hard on its reforms agenda, the government wants to set the stage for passage of the goods and services tax (GST) Bill in Parliament. GST is scheduled to be rolled out on April 1 next year. Credit rating agency Moody's last week urged the prime minister to "keep his members in check or risk losing domestic and global credibility".

"In the 20 days window between the Bihar elections and the winter session of Parliament, lot of action should happen," said one of the officials cited above.

The labour ministry has already announced nine items of legislation that it intends to move in the winter session that are aimed at removing rigidity in the labour markets to encourage employment. The Cabinet will also take up the formation of the monetary policy committee soon, completing this reform that had been outlined in the February Budget by Finance Minister Arun Jaitley.

*EASE OF DOING BUSINESS*
The Bankruptcy Law Reform Committee (BLRC), headed by former law secretary TK Vishwanathan, should submit its report soon. This will provide the framework for a law to quickly wind up failed enterprises, seen crucial to India moving up the ease of doing business ranking and fostering startups. A simpler regime for startups is also in the works and could be announced soon. ET has reported that consultations on the startup policy are being guided by the Prime Minister's Office and are at an advanced stage.





*INFRASTRUCTURE FOCUS*
The top officials of the National Investment and Infrastructure Fund will be selected soon. After that, funds will be rolled out to start investments in physical asset creation. Changes to PPP framework, also flagged by the World Bank for attracting more private investment, could be taken up soon. The government spent 53% of its capital budget by September in a bid to draw in private investment.

The policy has been cleaned up in the roads sector and that should also see action soon.
The power sector package is also ready and should be announced soon. It will be focused on solving stressed distribution companies while putting up policy safeguards to ensure there is no slippage.

*FOREIGN INVESTMENT*
The department of economic affairs and the department of industrial policy and promotion (DIPP) are working on a simpler foreign direct investment policy.

The current policy is riddled with sectoral conditions that lead to delays in approvals. The government wants to move to a simple and clean policy. The external commercial borrowing rules will also be reviewed to see if there is a case for more simplification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raktaka

LaBong said:


> Im a xtian masquerading as bengali hindu, my middle name is Simon and im on vatical payroll! Please dont expose me anymore!



That is a funny thing for a Muslim Bengali to say 

Did you convert from Islam to Xtianity ? When ? After you went to the US ?

For the record I have to expose Xtians in pdf because they pretty much always hide their religion and bash Hinduism by hiding under the veil of anonymity provided by the forum. 

However Indian muslims pretty much always own up their religion in a debate. You are one of the few who offer deception. Makes one wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

raktaka said:


> That is a funny thing for a Muslim Bengali to say
> 
> Did you convert from Islam to Xtianity ? When ? After you went to the US ?



See, you got me at the end! You are bit slower than the others but nevertheless can add 2 and 2!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Bharka butthurt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660837061033758720




That only strengthens the argument that to which level she can descend and what's her real face behind the mask.


----------



## raktaka

LaBong said:


> See, you got me at the end! You are bit slow than the others but nevertheless can add 2 and 2!



LOL....... I always get the "secular" in the end. What can I say, its a gift.

Now I ask again for the FOURTH time, what is your agenda ? or are you going to pretend you have none ?


----------



## LaBong

raktaka said:


> LOL....... I always get the "secular" in the end. What can I say, *its a gift.*



Indeed it is, you are wasting your time, should join some Sena to sniff out the Muslims from their layer, if you are already not in one.


----------



## raktaka

LaBong said:


> Indeed it is, you are wasting your time, should join some Sena to sniff out the Muslims from their layer, if you are already not in one.



How generous of your to offer unsolicited advice regarding my choice of career. Is that how the madrassa train you ? I was expecting you to call me a RSS Chadi ........ but I guess you have settled on SS for now. 

How about you ? did you join MIM to help Owaisi "free muslims" from oppression ? very much in line with your "Victim" role play.

For the FIFTH time, what is your agenda ? clearly not India First. So what is it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

@LaBong You can sulk over theses. 

PM Modi 10th most admired personality globally, Mahatma Gandhi 4th: WEF survey | The Indian Express



Arun Jaitley Gets Best Finance Minister of Asia Award by Emerging Markets - NDTV

@LaBong You can sulk over theses. 

PM Modi 10th most admired personality globally, Mahatma Gandhi 4th: WEF survey | The Indian Express



Arun Jaitley Gets Best Finance Minister of Asia Award by Emerging Markets - NDTV

India's Prime Minister Narendra Modi is The Straits Times Asian of the Year 2014, South Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times

IMF chief hails India as 'bright spot' in world economy - Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

SwAggeR said:


> @LaBong You can sulk over theses.
> 
> PM Modi 10th most admired personality globally, Mahatma Gandhi 4th: WEF survey | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> Arun Jaitley Gets Best Finance Minister of Asia Award by Emerging Markets - NDTV
> 
> @LaBong You can sulk over theses.
> 
> PM Modi 10th most admired personality globally, Mahatma Gandhi 4th: WEF survey | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> Arun Jaitley Gets Best Finance Minister of Asia Award by Emerging Markets - NDTV
> 
> India's Prime Minister Narendra Modi is The Straits Times Asian of the Year 2014, South Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times
> 
> IMF chief hails India as 'bright spot' in world economy - Business Insider



Arun Jaitley is the best finance minister of Asia? He should return the award to protest against idiocy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

National highways to grow by 50,000km in 6 months - timesofindia-economictimes

Inflation at all-time low of -4.95%; pressure mounts on RBI to cut rate



LaBong said:


> Arun Jaitley is the best finance minister of Asia? He should return the award to protest against idiocy!



 If you presume yourself more worthy of the organisations, which awarded him then I can only say you deserve a chair in some metal asylum.

India Tops Foreign Investment Ranking Ahead of U.S and China


India’s economic growth to beat China in 2016: IMF : The Hindu - Mobile edition

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

SwAggeR said:


> National highways to grow by 50,000km in 6 months - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> Inflation at all-time low of -4.95%; pressure mounts on RBI to cut rate
> 
> 
> 
> If you presume yourself more worthy of the organisations, which awarded him then I can only say you deserve a chair in some metal asylum.



From the article - 


*Emerging Markets had chosen Pranab Mukherjee as 'Finance Minister of the Year, Asia' in 2010.*

Did you actually read it or just doing 5 min google search research?


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661021240363081730

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

LaBong said:


> From the article -
> 
> 
> *Emerging Markets had chosen Pranab Mukherjee as 'Finance Minister of the Year, Asia' in 2010.*
> 
> Did you actually read it or just doing 5 min google search research?




Had ?? In 2010. 

But did we voted out Congress in 2010 or 2014 ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

SwAggeR said:


> Had ?? In 2010.
> 
> *But did we voted out Congress* in 2010 or 2014 ??


 Isn't that the whole point?


----------



## raktaka

LaBong said:


> Arun Jaitley is the best finance minister of Asia? He should return the award to protest against idiocy!



Is it more credible that "Moodys" ?


----------



## SwAggeR

LaBong said:


> Isn't that the whole point?




No that isn't. 

And why cherry picking ?? I gave you host of other links as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai Bharat

LaBong said:


> Isn't that the whole point?



Are you trying to deny the positive economic outlook and upward ratings being awarded to the Indian economy ever since BJP took office and Congress was voted out?

I am not sure what you are trying to get at, you should be more clear. I am curious about what you have to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

Jai Bharat said:


> Are you trying to deny the positive economic outlook and upward ratings being awarded to the Indian economy ever since BJP took office and Congress was voted out?
> 
> I am not sure what you are trying to get at, you should be more clear. I am curious about what you have to say.



I have already asked him that FIVE Times......... maybe he will answer you


----------



## SwAggeR

Jai Bharat said:


> Are you trying to deny the positive economic outlook and upward ratings being awarded to the Indian economy ever since BJP took office and Congress was voted out?
> 
> I am not sure what you are trying to get at, you should be more clear. I am curious about what you have to say.




He is just a rabid BJP basher. Long known for his blind hate towards BJP. Rationality is not his forte , though he tries to act cool most of the times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Jai Bharat said:


> Are you trying to deny the positive economic outlook and upward ratings being awarded to the Indian economy ever since BJP took office and Congress was voted out?
> 
> I am not sure what you are trying to get at, you should be more clear. I am curious about what you have to say.


I have said couple pages back in a reply to banglore, but since then have been swarmed by all kind of idiots who started pelting me all sort of links google search can bring up, called me muslim or christian, called me bengali as if thats an insult.

Guess i should just have avoided this thread. People here take any criticisn to dear godji to their heart!


----------



## raktaka

SwAggeR said:


> He is just a rabid BJP basher. Long known for his blind hate towards BJP. Rationality is not his forte , though he tries to act cool most of the times.



Hating BJP is not a crime.......... we only wish he would be more honest about it. 


But No luck, he wants to do a Hit and Run like Keju Uncle.



LaBong said:


> I have said couple pages back in a reply to banglore, but since then have been swarmed by all kind of idiots who started pelting me all sort of links google search can bring up, called me muslim or christian, called me bengali as if thats an insult.
> 
> Guess i should just have avoided this thread. People here take any criticisn to dear godji to their heart!



Is calling you a muslim an insult ?  ....... being a Bengali or Bihari can be embarrassing to those with some shame. 

You clearly thought calling someone a "Shiv sena" supporter was an Insult ....... why such double standards ?  

It would be a shame if you choose to RUN away. Problem with hit and Run is that sometimes you get chased

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

LaBong said:


> I have said couple pages back in a reply to banglore, but since then have been swarmed by all kind of idiots who started pelting me all sort of links google search can bring up, called me muslim or christian, called me bengali as if thats an insult.
> 
> Guess i should just have avoided this thread. People here take any criticisn to dear godji to their heart!



Here comes the victim card.  Now you have problem with Google searches as well as if you can't use Google.



raktaka said:


> Hating BJP is not a crime.......... we only wish he would be more honest about it.
> 
> 
> But No luck, he wants to do a Hit and Run like Keju Uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> Is calling you a muslim an insult ?  ....... being a Bengali or Bihari can be embarrassing to those with some shame.
> 
> You clearly thought calling someone a "Shiv sena" supporter was an Insult ....... why such double standards ?
> 
> It would be a shame if you choose to RUN away. Problem with hit and Run is that sometimes you get chased




I can say he just picked the wrong thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

SwAggeR said:


> I can say he just picked the wrong thread.



Wouldn't matter which thread he had picked  .......... evil yindoo vigilantes are running wild in pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

raktaka said:


> being a Bengali or Bihari can be embarrassing to those with some shame.


I have to give it to you guys, you can be racists towards your own countrymen while being proud of your supposed nationalism! Now i can understand racism but dont understand how guys like you or luffi from Bangladesh can be online racists, its like orks from lotr being racists towards the elfs!! I guess its rabid idologies both of you believe in are to blame. Must say its an interesting social phenomenon!

Just another idiot in my ignore list.


----------



## raktaka

LaBong said:


> I have to give it to you guys, you can be racists towards your own countrymen while being proud of your supposed nationalism! Now i can understand racism but dont understand guys like you or luffi from Bangladesh can be online racists, its like orks from lotr being racists towards the elfs!! I guess its rabid idologies both of you believe in. Must say its an interesting social phenomenon!
> 
> Just another idiot in my ignore list.



LOL...... how is it racist to speak facts ? ...... Bongs have the distinction of first voting for China loving Communist and now Hindu hating/Baiting Mumtaz Banerjee.  

This proud achievement continue to remain your own. Kindly do not deny this great achievement. 

You can continue to "ignore" realities, but they do not change just because you don't have the integrity or courage to face it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

raktaka said:


> For the record I have to expose Xtians in pdf because they pretty much always hide their religion and bash Hinduism by hiding under the veil of anonymity provided by the forum.


 Show a single Christian poster like that,please...
Then what about those who hides their 'ethnicity' and "sex' in this forum??


----------



## Jai Bharat

LaBong said:


> I have said couple pages back in a reply to banglore, but since then have been swarmed by all kind of idiots who started pelting me all sort of links google search can bring up, called me muslim or christian, called me bengali as if thats an insult.
> 
> Guess i should just have avoided this thread. People here take any criticisn to dear godji to their heart!



I have not insulted you in my post, nor do I intend to do so. I am merely inquiring as to what point you are trying to make.


----------



## raktaka

Jai Bharat said:


> I have not insulted you in my post, nor do I intend to do so. I am merely inquiring as to what point you are trying to make.



If he wanted to give a straight reply he would have by now. He just want to hide in the shadow and make snide attacks and play the Victim when caught with his pants down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Jai Bharat said:


> I have not insulted you in my post, nor do I intend to do so. I am merely inquiring as to what point you are trying to make.


Thank you for asking nicely, i was making an equivalence of traditonal conservative establishment in US and so called RWs of India who in my opinion dont have penchant for free market, privatization, reduced govt footprint etc, or refrain to do so because it'd be unpopular with the people.

Anyway too late for that conversation, its time for me to go to sleep.


----------



## raktaka

LaBong said:


> Thank you for asking nicely, i was making an equivalence of traditonal conservative establishment in US and so called RWs of India who in my * opinion * dont have penchant for free market, privatization, reduced govt footprint etc, or refrain to do so because it'd be unpopular with the people.
> 
> Anyway too late for that conversation, its time for me to go to sleep.



Ah....so you admit it was you OPINION of Right Wingers that you were trying to Push and cover up as analysis with unrelated posts which you hoped will act like "evidence". 

Dr. Subramaniam Swamy is pretty much as Right Wing as one can get and he has been a sturdy supporter of Free Market, Privatization and reducing govt. footprint  

In fact the Modi govt. has drastically eliminated the "planning commission" that gave the govt. tremendous power and FOOTPRINT and has replaced that with Niti Ayog. Devolving power to the States that has reduced Central Govt. footprint tremendously. 

Not to mention the fact that Gujarat has been a paradise for Free Market. So much so that most trade unions worry about the effect of free market on minimum wages. 


So looks like your OPINION is not supported by Evidence, Only PREJUDICE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdave2302

magudi said:


> Rehman is one of the only two Muslim candidates fielded by the BJP, and the only one in Seemanchal. Here in Kishanganj, where Muslims form an overwhelming 70 per cent of the population, a large number of them consider his decision “to hold the saffron flag nothing less than blasphemy”, especially because the entry of Asaduddin Owaisi’s party has raised fears about a split in the Muslim vote helping the BJP.
> “People made me cry a lot. Everywhere I went, they would hold me by the collar and ask questions,” Rehman said. “It was a big decision (joining the BJP), full of challenges. Even my father asked a lot of questions.”
> 
> Bihar elections: In one of its last bastions, Congress worries about ‘BJP, the Narad Muni’‘Muslims, please leave my rally, we don’t want your votes’: Meet this challenger to the BJPAsaduddin Owaisi: Skull caps, iftar parties, don’t work now, Muslim youths want real issues addressedIn fact: The importance (or lack of it) of Asaduddin Owaisi in BiharBJP fields more Muslim candidates in Jammu and KashmirIn Bengal, talk of poriborton from flower small to large
> 
> A large group of men made a circle around the tea stall, listening intently. “People wouldn’t understand. But now, it seems they are responding to me. I have been explaining my reasons for going to the BJP ever since I joined last year,” Rehman said. “I am a pucca Musalman. Main BJP ya Narendra Modi se nahin darta. Main JD(U) ya RJD se nahin darta. Main bas Allah se darta hoon (I am not scared of the BJP or Narendra Modi, of the JD(U) or the RJD. I fear only Allah). I want to see development, especially in the Muslim belt of Kishanganj.”
> Rehman is contesting from Kocha Dhaman, site of a fierce contest that includes Mujahid Alam of the maha gathbandhan and Akhtarul Iman, Bihar president of Owaisi’s AIMIM. Both belong to the majority Surjapuri caste of Muslims. Rehman belongs to the Shershahbadi caste that forms 20 per cent of the Muslims here.
> 
> There is a sharp division between the two castes, which explains why the BJP chose Rehman. It will be hoping that Iman will cut hugely into the maha gathbandhan vote; he is a fiery orator and locally popular, and is armed with Owaisi’s appeal among certain sections. The BJP is aiming at a combination of the Shershahbadi and Hindu minority vote. On the ground, however, that seems difficult because Imam, who had won on an RJD ticket in 2010, fancies his own chances.
> 
> “It is my rebellion against those who have been deceiving Muslims here for decades now,” Rehman said. “If not I, somebody like me will someday break the monopoly of these people who have been consistently elected but done nothing for the people.”
> 
> He explained the “biggest reason” for his joining the BJP. “Kishanganj have always voted against the BJP and people were given the false hope that it will ensure the well-being of Muslims,” he said. “But when the Sachar Committee report and Ranganath Mishra report became public, we found the condition of Muslims is worse than that of Dalits and Mahadalits. My question is, when the BJP has never won in Bihar, why is the condition of Muslims like this here?”
> 
> He said the JD(U)-BJP alliance government had done a good job. “BJP ministers worked well and there was development.”
> Rehman is married with five children. Before joining politics, he was running a clothes shop. “Now I run Deni (religious) Public School,” he said. “I was a prakhand head of the Congress before joining the BJP. There was no chance of getting anything done while in the Congress.”
> About the beef controversy, Rehman said, “My religion permits me to eat it, so I will keep eating it. Nobody can stop me.” He said the beef controversy will die down as soon the Bihar elections end. “It is all rajniti.”
> 
> Rehman said people ask him about the 2002 Gujarat riots and he has an answer. “In 2004, the Union government changed and the Congress came to power. People had voted with a demand to punish the rioters. The government couldn’t prove the BJP and Modi’s role. Either the Congress took a bribe and did Muslims an injustice, or Modi government had done no wrong.”
> 
> Rehman has been the target of harsh attacks. During a speech in Kocha Dhaman, Iman said, “Abdul Rehman is our brother who has been taken away (in order to) harm us. We need to save our brother.”
> 
> - See more at: Bihar polls: People made me cry a lot, says BJP’s ‘pucca Musalman’ | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> The likes pappu yadav ,tarique anwar (sp), aimim are also in fray so its not all cake walk as you think for thugbandhan
> 
> 
> 
> Modi's Attempts To Communalise Bihar


 
this itself shows that Muslims have a very strong tendency to vote against BJP. Not only against BJP but anyone who can defeat BJP. They vote as a community block and still secular. The party which is voted to power by the people of India is communal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai Bharat

LaBong said:


> Thank you for asking nicely, i was making an equivalence of traditonal conservative establishment in US and so called RWs of India who in my opinion dont have penchant for *free market*, *privatization*, *reduced govt footprint* etc, or *refrain to do so because it'd be unpopular with the people*.
> 
> Anyway too late for that conversation, its time for me to go to sleep.



Well I'll post my counter arguments anyway 

*"refrain to do so because it'd be unpopular with the people"*

I feel the biggest issues are more politics of opposition rather than the ruling BJP (Congress refusal to pass GST despite near international recognition by economic institutions, especially American ones, that it would greatly boost the economy) in why major reforms can't be passed. Rayja Sabha is a curse to new parties in power and a blessing to previous ones. Other issues such as separate civil code for Muslims is indeed a politically unpopular issue at the time. Elections are too close for BJP to try and push for uniformity without risking the Muslim vote, who might misinterpret the intentions.

*privatization*, *reduced govt footprint*

These go hand in hand. As privatizing government monopolies will naturally lead to reduction in government. I have to agree with you on this one, unfortunately. Modi has talked a lot about privatization in a number of sectors, but has not delivered due to fear of political backlash from Unions. Instead he is going down a much weaker path where he privatizing at a piecemeal rate. The only silver lining here is that he is letting the private market lead new growth of certain markets as has been shown with the rapid pace of Coal Block auctions to private players.

*"free market"*

But you are right in that for India free market capitalization of American standards of are currently impossible due to the socialist mindset and ultra-left wing mentalities still rampant in the country. Doesn't change the fact that World Bank improved India's rank in 'Ease of Doing Business' by 12 in just a year under NDA rule from 142 to 130, still a long way to go though. If India can crack the top 50, then it would be a comparable 'Free Market' to other Western Nations. Modi has said he is going to achieve this almost unbelievable feat before his tenure ends. Good start now, but we will see if he can continue to deliver, he has 80 more ranks to go.


But either way, goodnight.


----------



## magudi

Modi is not communal at all… he will act against loose canons: Mufti - The Times of India

This is hilarious 

kaise din aa gaye Mufti sahab ke RSS kobhi praise krna pad rha h @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660889581403766788
Ab ise kya hogaya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## heisenberg

Please post some bihar election related stuff...yahan to sab aapas me hi lad rahe hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

heisenberg said:


> Please post some bihar election related stuff...yahan to sab aapas me hi lad rahe hai




Cant agree more ... bhai election k baad me lad lena yaha sanse atki hui he bihar me 


Modi to adress 3 rallies today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660893649371136001

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660893649371136001



Did they ask to be colonized too ?



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660889581403766788
> Ab ise kya hogaya



Historian Irfan Habib compared RSS to ISIS

SS getting ROLF Stomped in Kolhapur Civic elections


----------



## Jason bourne

Just before sonia reach president to complain about intolerance 

Modi bring 1984 sikh massacre ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Modi is not communal at all… he will act against loose canons: Mufti - The Times of India
> 
> This is hilarious
> 
> kaise din aa gaye Mufti sahab ke RSS kobhi praise krna pad rha h @SarthakGanguly


Changing times. Hosla rakho.

Reports suggest BJP has got the majority. 121 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## topgun047

When will the result of Bihar elections come ?


----------



## magudi

topgun047 said:


> When will the result of Bihar elections come ?



136 - NDA
Other 8-10
Rest - Thugbandhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> Just before sonia reach president to complain about intolerance
> 
> Modi bring 1984 sikh massacre ...



This president of ours is also a Congressi, lets not forget. When does he retire anyways? His term should be over soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

topgun047 said:


> When will the result of Bihar elections come ?




Next sunday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 268846
> 
> 
> @Echo_419 Is that you in the photo ?



Me famous now 



TejasMk3 said:


> Government to launch a series of policy reforms after Bihar polling ends - The Economic Times
> 
> NEW DELHI: The government plans to launch a series of policy reforms as soon as polling ends in Bihar on November 5, signalling its intent to get moving again on economic changes and putting the Opposition on notice before Parliament convenes for the winter session.
> 
> Key to the Narendra Modi government's renewed development push will be power, labour and infrastructure, three senior government officials told ET. Among the highlights are a revival package for power distribution companies, freeing up labour rules and a possible push for the railways.
> 
> "The government is not going to wait till the Budget to kick in reforms in various sectors. We will start witnessing action right after the Bihar elections," said one of the officials.
> 
> The road map for the phasing out of corporate tax exemptions and reduction in the tax rate to 25% is being drawn up. Besides this, the Startup India, Standup India plan and the rollout of the National Investment and Infrastructure Fund (NIIF) are also being worked on.
> 
> A simpler foreign direct investment FDI policy, further easing of the external commercial borrowing (ECB) regime and changes in the public-private partnership (PPP) framework to attract more private investment could also be announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A lot of work is going on in the government. You will see action after the Bihar elections are over," said one of the officials.
> 
> The government wants to speed up reforms to ensure that the economy gets a boost. Growth is expected to have picked up from a below-par 7% in the June quarter but most indicators suggest it is still a weak recovery. Industrial production growth touched a three-year high of 6.4% in August supported by strong urban demand, but bellwether Larsen &amp; Toubro reported a weak set of numbers in the September quarter and a muted outlook for investments. Most independent experts have cut growth estimates for the current fiscal to around 7.5% from near 8% in the beginning of the year.
> 
> The government will shortly be getting the reports of two key committees. The one on the bankruptcy code for the quick winding up of failed enterprises will be crucial to the startup sector. The expenditure management commission's report will set the stage for next phase of fiscal consolidation focused on better spending.
> 
> The Modi government, frustrated by its attempts to push policy changes through Parliament by a noncompliant opposition, has introduced several reforms that don't require the approval of lawmakers. The increasing polarisation, especially during the high-stakes Bihar election campaign, doesn't bode well for parliamentary accord. By pushing hard on its reforms agenda, the government wants to set the stage for passage of the goods and services tax (GST) Bill in Parliament. GST is scheduled to be rolled out on April 1 next year. Credit rating agency Moody's last week urged the prime minister to "keep his members in check or risk losing domestic and global credibility".
> 
> "In the 20 days window between the Bihar elections and the winter session of Parliament, lot of action should happen," said one of the officials cited above.
> 
> The labour ministry has already announced nine items of legislation that it intends to move in the winter session that are aimed at removing rigidity in the labour markets to encourage employment. The Cabinet will also take up the formation of the monetary policy committee soon, completing this reform that had been outlined in the February Budget by Finance Minister Arun Jaitley.
> 
> *EASE OF DOING BUSINESS*
> The Bankruptcy Law Reform Committee (BLRC), headed by former law secretary TK Vishwanathan, should submit its report soon. This will provide the framework for a law to quickly wind up failed enterprises, seen crucial to India moving up the ease of doing business ranking and fostering startups. A simpler regime for startups is also in the works and could be announced soon. ET has reported that consultations on the startup policy are being guided by the Prime Minister's Office and are at an advanced stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE FOCUS*
> The top officials of the National Investment and Infrastructure Fund will be selected soon. After that, funds will be rolled out to start investments in physical asset creation. Changes to PPP framework, also flagged by the World Bank for attracting more private investment, could be taken up soon. The government spent 53% of its capital budget by September in a bid to draw in private investment.
> 
> The policy has been cleaned up in the roads sector and that should also see action soon.
> The power sector package is also ready and should be announced soon. It will be focused on solving stressed distribution companies while putting up policy safeguards to ensure there is no slippage.
> 
> *FOREIGN INVESTMENT*
> The department of economic affairs and the department of industrial policy and promotion (DIPP) are working on a simpler foreign direct investment policy.
> 
> The current policy is riddled with sectoral conditions that lead to delays in approvals. The government wants to move to a simple and clean policy. The external commercial borrowing rules will also be reviewed to see if there is a case for more simplification.



A Decisive victory in Bihar will further strengthen ,the Government's resolve 


LaBong said:


> See, you got me at the end! You are bit slower than the others but nevertheless can add 2 and 2!



Ignore the useless troll


----------



## ranjeet

@Star Wars 
how voting going on in kerala? any news?


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660889581403766788
> Ab ise kya hogaya



WTF


----------



## nair

ranjeet said:


> @Star Wars
> how voting going on in kerala? any news?



First phase is going smooth - 45 - 50% voted already.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> First phase is going smooth - 45 - 50% voted already.....


Thanks bro.


----------



## nair

Roybot said:


> This president of ours is also a Congressi, lets not forget. When does he retire anyways? His term should be over soon.



One more year i think..... wonder who will be the next president???? Advani May be....


----------



## saurav

nair said:


> One more year i think..... wonder who will be the next president???? Advani May be....



Advani will be more dangerous that Pranab in that chair.


----------



## nair

saurav said:


> Advani will be more dangerous that Pranab in that chair.



How ?


----------



## Star Wars

Jam packed crowd in Rahul Gandhi's rally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

nair said:


> How ?



Ego.



Star Wars said:


> Jam packed crowd in Rahul Gandhi's rally
> 
> View attachment 268979



Any wonder media never shows crowd in his rally. Always his face.

BTW you have to give it to the managers who were in charge of barricading for rally . Good sense of humour they have.


----------



## nair

saurav said:


> Ego.



It doesn't matter.... Rashtrapathi bhavan is not the place he can show off his ego.... at his experience he would know that....


----------



## Jason bourne

Modi bring t 1984 issue in the morning and now ABP news showing documentary on 1984 massacres. .. 

Planed ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Wtf bjp looses in jayapur modis adopted village which was devloped like nothing people giving him 110/100

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Jason bourne said:


> Wtf bjp looses in jayapur modis adopted village which was devloped like nothing people giving him 110/100


What news is this?


----------



## Jason bourne

indiatester said:


> What news is this?




Municipal election in UP ..


----------



## indiatester

Jason bourne said:


> Municipal election in UP ..


Ah ok. 
BJP should be kept in check. Such defeats are required so that they focus on good candidates instead of relying on opportunists. They must learn to keep their flock in order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661127828826537984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661159106611314688

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661159106611314688



Give the guy a cabinet post already

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raktaka

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661159106611314688



Arun Shourie No Longer a Party Member, Clarifies BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661159106611314688



lol....the guy is shooting himself in the foot  So many people here were backing Arun Shourie .


----------



## Roybot

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 269009



Looks like AAP is more worried about who gets the credit for raising the 1984 anti Sikh riots issue, rather than seeing the victims get justice. That's one less brownie point for the AAP in the coming Punjab elections  . So much for their sanctimonious bullshyte of not being like every other political party.

Where was this argument when the BJP and Modi was being and is still hounded for the 2002 Gujarat riots?



> *I had written a letter to Congress president Sonia Gandhi saying how senior Congress leaders were involved in the post-Godhra riots in 2002. I had given the list of district level senior Congress leaders in Gujarat who were physically involved in the violence. But the Congress did not act on it.* It is the Congress which is hand-in-glove with Modi. But on the contrary, they are alleging that I am soft towards Modi.



Several Gujarat Congress leaders were involved in 2002 riots: Madani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> lol....the guy is shooting himself in the foot  So many people here were backing Arun Shourie .


----------



## lightoftruth

Muslim outfit trains guns at statues - NATIONAL - The Hindu

Statues have been the focal point of expressing human emotions in the country by different social and religious groups but they are repeatedly being turned into controversies by different groups. A little known organisation, Awami Majlis-e-Amal in the city has now threatened to remove six statues of Muslim personalities,* including former President APJ Abdul Kalam and sixth Nizam Mir Mahboob Ali Khan, that are installed at various places citing religious beliefs.*

*“Our religion forbids installing statues and we have communicated this to successive governments asking them to remove them. We do not distinguish between personalities and will not hesitate to break and throw them into Tank Bund if the authorities do not take them out,”* Mujahed Hashmi, general secretary, Awami Majlis-e-Amal Telangana, said.

There are six statues of Muslim personalities at different places in Telangana, the oldest among them is the bronze statue of Mir Yousuf Ali Khan popular known as Salar Jung III which is installed at Salar Jung Museum.

Three other statues — Qutb Shahi ruler Abdul Hasan Tana Shah, popularly known as Tanashah; well known poet, Maqdoom Mohiuddin and sixth Nizam Mahboob Ali Khan — are installed at Tank Bund.

The organisation also wanted the statue of Kalam which was recently unveiled at a defence institution – Research Centre Imarat and the one of Nawab Ali Nawaz Jung, which was installed last year on the Jala Soudha office premises removed immediately.

“By installing statues, the government cannot please Muslims. It should name educational institutions and hospitals after them if it has respect for them,” Md. Amanullah Khan, president of the organisation, said. He said a massive movement would be launched if the statues are not removed before the local municipal elections.

*Telangana Dy. CM*

*stands firm*

Maulana Haseeb-ul-Hassan, general secretary, Sunni-Ulema- Board Hyderabad, explained that,* “Islam prohibits putting up statues and displaying photos or paintings of people. Idol worship is also forbidden in the religion.”*

Telangana Deputy Chief Minister, Mohammed Mahmood Ali however said that the statues were installed by successive governments owing to public demand.

“The government cannot go by religious beliefs of any particular community. We are installing statues of people to recognise their contribution to society irrespective of their caste or religion. Even in Islamic countries you find statues of Muslim personalities, so what is wrong in having in the city,” Mr. Mahmood said.


----------



## indiatester

Today I was stuck in rain in a halwai's shop. I had my single common Bihari finally. I obviously asked him about elections. He said BJP had more chances. He says, if the present govt was good, why would people like him have to leave Bihar and come to places in south for their livelihood. 

So my 1 person non voting sample says BJP will win Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> Muslim outfit trains guns at statues - NATIONAL - The Hindu
> 
> Statues have been the focal point of expressing human emotions in the country by different social and religious groups but they are repeatedly being turned into controversies by different groups. A little known organisation, Awami Majlis-e-Amal in the city has now threatened to remove six statues of Muslim personalities,* including former President APJ Abdul Kalam and sixth Nizam Mir Mahboob Ali Khan, that are installed at various places citing religious beliefs.*
> 
> *“Our religion forbids installing statues and we have communicated this to successive governments asking them to remove them. We do not distinguish between personalities and will not hesitate to break and throw them into Tank Bund if the authorities do not take them out,”* Mujahed Hashmi, general secretary, Awami Majlis-e-Amal Telangana, said.
> 
> There are six statues of Muslim personalities at different places in Telangana, the oldest among them is the bronze statue of Mir Yousuf Ali Khan popular known as Salar Jung III which is installed at Salar Jung Museum.
> 
> Three other statues — Qutb Shahi ruler Abdul Hasan Tana Shah, popularly known as Tanashah; well known poet, Maqdoom Mohiuddin and sixth Nizam Mahboob Ali Khan — are installed at Tank Bund.
> 
> The organisation also wanted the statue of Kalam which was recently unveiled at a defence institution – Research Centre Imarat and the one of Nawab Ali Nawaz Jung, which was installed last year on the Jala Soudha office premises removed immediately.
> 
> “By installing statues, the government cannot please Muslims. It should name educational institutions and hospitals after them if it has respect for them,” Md. Amanullah Khan, president of the organisation, said. He said a massive movement would be launched if the statues are not removed before the local municipal elections.
> 
> *Telangana Dy. CM*
> 
> *stands firm*
> 
> Maulana Haseeb-ul-Hassan, general secretary, Sunni-Ulema- Board Hyderabad, explained that,* “Islam prohibits putting up statues and displaying photos or paintings of people. Idol worship is also forbidden in the religion.”*
> 
> Telangana Deputy Chief Minister, Mohammed Mahmood Ali however said that the statues were installed by successive governments owing to public demand.
> 
> “The government cannot go by religious beliefs of any particular community. We are installing statues of people to recognise their contribution to society irrespective of their caste or religion. Even in Islamic countries you find statues of Muslim personalities, so what is wrong in having in the city,” Mr. Mahmood said.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

The only state in India where two Hindu Nationalist Parties contest separately and still one ends up with a majority and other emerges as principal opposition party.
Jai Maharashtra!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661177009414868997

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Hard landing for Muslim icon Owaisi in Bihar election run | india | Hindustan Times


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

magudi said:


>




It is sad to see him going so openly against BJP, though his disgruntlement is justified as he has been systematically marginalized only because Jaitely saw him as his competitor (one could even argue that on basis of past and qualifications,he would have become a better FM). If Jaitely ,who is a non performer, was ever to be replaced, he was a logical choice, thus a threat to him.

Left feared him more than 500 Sanghis ,who would rant, rail, indulge in breast beating, and drown leftists under weight of their collective voice for sometime, but like defender of any impregnable fort, leftists would finally prevail and emerge victorious by peddling pseudo-logical false narrative which sanghis could not counter in real time as by the time Sanghis would cross check the mountain of misquotations, slective quotations, and fabricated evidence, leftist narrative would have entrenched itself. 


He attacked the very source of legitimacy of leftists, and exposed them for what they are, at a time when no right winger could even comprehended as to what has hit them when leftists come up with ridiculous theories ,and a crap load of fabrications, like on Ayodhya and secular media ran with leftist narratives. His "eminent historian" series books ,even today, form the intellectual bedrock of explaining how marxists captured power in most universities of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TejasMk3

magudi said:


>





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661198259239587841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661198425539538946

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661198507525586945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661198716360003584
He isnt in the party now but  Wonder which speech this was.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Must read .

The Rise Of Fascism From India’s TV Studios | Swarajya

I am not posting the article as I wishes to see such articles' link clicked more and more .

Must read .

The Rise Of Fascism From India’s TV Studios | Swarajya

I am not posting the article as I wishes to see such articles' link clicked more and more .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> His "eminent historian" series books ,even today, form the intellectual bedrock of explaining how marxists captured power in most universities of India.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661197683927875585

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tridibans

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661102358500241408
The more I look into it, the more I am convinced. Here in Mumbai, many right wingers are now suspecting that it was a SS/BJP ploy to wipe out Congressi/ seculars and see the results.... SS+BJP=94/122 seats 

BTW, just think about it..... even with so much drama (even before Maha electipon in 2014 when SS said will walk out of NDA) SS and BJP are still in the government at Delhi as well as Mumbai. 

Whatever you say, Maharashtra is surely India's right wing bastion as of date 

@SarthakGanguly @magudi @Marxist

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661198773314437121


----------



## vsdave2302

Roybot said:


> Looks like AAP is more worried about who gets the credit for raising the 1984 anti Sikh riots issue, rather than seeing the victims get justice. That's one less brownie point for the AAP in the coming Punjab elections  . So much for their sanctimonious bullshyte of not being like every other political party.
> 
> Where was this argument when the BJP and Modi was being and is still hounded for the 2002 Gujarat riots?
> 
> 
> 
> Several Gujarat Congress leaders were involved in 2002 riots: Madani




Yes this is true. My friend tell me a story of a billionaire of Barod who was a congress leader. he used to give bails to Muslims involved in riots and used to supply weapons to Hindus to attack Muslims. Riot ended and he got congress ticket. Mr madmi is absolutely right.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661089520171900928

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Roybot said:


> Looks like AAP is more worried about who gets the credit for raising the 1984 anti Sikh riots issue, rather than seeing the victims get justice. That's one less brownie point for the AAP in the coming Punjab elections  . So much for their sanctimonious bullshyte of not being like every other political party.
> Where was this argument when the BJP and Modi was being and is still hounded for the 2002 Gujarat riots?


All those facts in this news cutting are based recommendations of Jain-Aggarwal commitee. AAP has nothing to do with those 14 FIRs against 49 BJP-RSS bhakts. Why so much desperation ?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661194096489336832


----------



## Jason bourne

Is it true that lalu refuse LOP to nitish or its fake ...? They r fighting for lop


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Tridibans said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661102358500241408
> The more I look into it, the more I am convinced. Here in Mumbai, many right wingers are now suspecting that it was a SS/BJP ploy to wipe out Congressi/ seculars and see the results.... SS+BJP=94/122 seats
> 
> BTW, just think about it..... even with so much drama (even before Maha electipon in 2014 when SS said will walk out of NDA) SS and BJP are still in the government at Delhi as well as Mumbai.
> 
> Whatever you say, Maharashtra is surely India's right wing bastion as of date
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @magudi @Marxist




If BJP wins Bihar ,and wins it by a margin on 20-30 seats, reactions of seculars on TV channels would be a treat to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661194096489336832



This is a historic low

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Can anybody explain the law.... as I understand the juvenile rapist of Delhi Gangrape is all set to be freed 

That Mo. Fu. should be hanged by his balls..... juvenile my foot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> Can anybody explain the law.... as I understand the juvenile rapist of Delhi Gangrape is all set to be freed
> 
> That Mo. Fu. should be hanged by his balls..... juvenile my foot




Minor convicted in gangrape case 'being radicalised for jihad' by Delhi HC blast cuplrit at juvenile home


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> Minor convicted in gangrape case 'being radicalised for jihad' by Delhi HC blast cuplrit at juvenile home




Nice. Now lets see how many return their awards.

I agree with @SarthakGanguly these fake seculars are the reason why India was colonized and brutalized for centuries by foreign powers

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661102358500241408
> The more I look into it, the more I am convinced. Here in Mumbai, many right wingers are now suspecting that it was a SS/BJP ploy to wipe out Congressi/ seculars and see the results.... SS+BJP=94/122 seats
> 
> BTW, just think about it..... even with so much drama (even before Maha electipon in 2014 when SS said will walk out of NDA) SS and BJP are still in the government at Delhi as well as Mumbai.
> 
> Whatever you say, Maharashtra is surely India's right wing bastion as of date
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @magudi @Marxist



@Tridibans
I think its also got more to do with the mindset of people , i remember watching program of one year completion of Modi govt in various cities on aajtak -

In delhi when the crowd was told to shoot a question - they asked what Modi has done for common man over the past year and it got the loudest applause.

In Mumbai the question which got loudest applause was why is Modi not doing anything about Pakistan Flags being waved around every friday in Kashmir valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Juggernautjatt said:


> All those facts in this news cutting are based recommendations of Jain-Aggarwal commitee. AAP has nothing to do with those 14 FIRs against 49 BJP-RSS bhakts. Why so much desperation ?



Yes yes a report published in 1993, being dug out by AAP minions in 2015, after a good 22 years of it being published, to prop up their little muffler man, clearly its me who is the desperate one 

I thought being a Sikh you d be happy about the PM raising the issue of anti Sikh Riots, but it seems like you are quite upset about the fact that while raising the 1984 riot issue, Modi took away one of the political planks of AAP.

This was the major finding of the report btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

topgun047 said:


> When will the result of Bihar elections come ?



On 8th.
you should know by mid noon who will make government.

On 5th evening you will get exit poll results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

You’re right, Mr Jaitley 

The amount of butt hurt of sickulars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Echo_419 said:


> This is a historic low



He will SHUT UP after NDA wins BIHAR... He is a paid troll same sans Bihari Babu "Khamosh".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> @Tridibans
> I think its also got more to do with the mindset of people , i remember watching program of one year completion of Modi govt in various cities on aajtak -
> 
> In delhi when the crowd was told to shoot a question - they asked what Modi has done for common man over the past year and it got the loudest applause.
> 
> In Mumbai the question which got loudest applause was why is Modi not doing anything about Pakistan Flags being waved around every friday in Kashmir valley.


India Govt.'s achievements are not getting publicized. Shaankhnaad and Co. have a limited Sanghi base. Diversification is needed. This is an important lesson to be learnt.

For example India gaining 36 pts in brand value. Link it with Modi's foreign trips. Link it with students' chances of foreign univ./job application, foreign investments etc. - It is so simple and obvious. Instead they are doing nothing. Modi's ministry and support staff are either incompetent or total sellouts.



Roybot said:


> I thought being a Sikh


He claimed himself to be anti Sikh sometime back. Not sure if he still holds such views...



Tridibans said:


> fake seculars


Not fake seculars. 

Cowards and men/women with no strength of character.

They have taken the easiest ways out. Sold their daughters, opened fort gates, collaborated with enemy, filled enemy coffers etc etc. Being secular is a convenient shield for their cowardice. They are brave against Hindus, knowing well that they have a negligible chance of being harmed. 

The truly secular Indian is a rarity.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661221665318178816
Oscar winning logic

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661221665318178816
> Oscar winning logic



Oh.. So Kalam was indeed a Tamil Brahmin. I always suspected him to be one. Who other than a Brhamin can design something as terrible as Ballistic Missiles and Nuclear bombs.



Roybot said:


> Yes yes a report published in 1993, being dug out by AAP minions in 2015, after a good 22 years of it being published, to prop up their little muffler man, clearly its me who is the desperate one
> 
> I thought being a Sikh you d be happy about the PM raising the issue of anti Sikh Riots, but it seems like you are quite upset about the fact that while raising the 1984 riot issue, Modi took away one of the political planks of AAP.
> 
> This was the major finding of the report btw.
> 
> View attachment 269062



Anything fro AAP. BTW Punjab has got next CM in Bhagwant Maan. Quite some improvement over Badals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

So we reached 3K pages ,Congrats friends

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661170588568784896


Marxist said:


> So we reached 3K pages ,Congrats friends



3000 pages of burning intolerance

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661170588568784896
> 
> 
> 3000 pages of burning intolerance



Well he has a point.

After 60 years, the clothes we people are wearing, was it Modi's hardwork? The air we are breathing.... is it due to Suit boot wali sarkar? 

Look around you.... the big peepal tree in your village is not 1 year old. It is atleast 50 years since the seed was sown. Thanks to Congress and its visionary leaders, we are what we are. The water, food, air all are thanks to Congress.

To hell with Mudi!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Death In Fire

*Kolkata food fest to serve unity broth with beef, pork and veg*

Snigdhendu Bhattacharya, Hindustan Times, Kolkata|
Updated: Nov 02, 2015 19:44 IST

*The programme on November 6 is seen as a response to criticism from the right-wing camp that wanted to know why the beef festival in Kolkata’s Esplanade last Friday did not feature pork —indirectly mocking at the organisers of being pro-Muslim. (Arijit Sen/HT photo)*

Share
The menu has beef, pork, fish and vegetarian dishes too — an eclectic choice of culinary spread representing the nation’s food diversity.

It’s not a restaurant but a food festival at College Square in north Kolkata on Friday where one can sit down to taste all these and more in a show of unity and protest rising incidents of intolerance in the country.

A group of Left-leaning students and youth will organise the event and it is already campaigning through social media, although the programme is being organised under no specific banner. While some are associated with Left student organisations, many are into independent filmmaking, poetry and other creative endeavours.

The event comes at a time of rising polarisation over people’s choice of food, especially Hindu radicals aggressively pushing for a nationwide ban on cow slaughter and beef while Muslim hardliners demanding similar curbs on pork.

The programme on November 6 is seen as a response to criticism from the right-wing camp that wanted to know why the beef festival in Kolkata’s Esplanade last Friday did not feature pork —indirectly mocking at the organisers of being pro-Muslim.

The Esplanade programme saw CPI(M) face and former Kolkata mayor Bikash Ranjan Bhattacharyya and pro-Trinamool poet Subodh Sarkar offering beef to each another.

“The primary reason for organising this festival is to protest beef ban in different parts of the country and incidents like the Dadri lynching (where a Muslim man was killed by a mob on the suspicion of cow slaughter). But it is not just about beef. We want to say people should be free to consume any food of their choice, be it beef, pork, fish or vegetarian,” said Jul Mukherjee, an organiser.

Co-organiser Raktim Ghosh promised that paneer would be served to those who stay away from non-veg items. “Let’s not fight in the kitchen.”

Entry is free and no food coupon is required or will be offered. The organisers will bring cooked food to the fair and hope to meet the demand they said people could bring their share and contribute to the cause.

“We’ll protest even if there is a ban on pork. A large number of tribals living in different parts of the country consume pork,” Mukherjee said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

Death In Fire said:


> *Kolkata food fest to serve unity broth with beef, pork and veg*
> 
> Snigdhendu Bhattacharya, Hindustan Times, Kolkata|
> Updated: Nov 02, 2015 19:44 IST
> 
> *The programme on November 6 is seen as a response to criticism from the right-wing camp that wanted to know why the beef festival in Kolkata’s Esplanade last Friday did not feature pork —indirectly mocking at the organisers of being pro-Muslim. (Arijit Sen/HT photo)*
> 
> Share
> The menu has beef, pork, fish and vegetarian dishes too — an eclectic choice of culinary spread representing the nation’s food diversity.
> 
> It’s not a restaurant but a food festival at College Square in north Kolkata on Friday where one can sit down to taste all these and more in a show of unity and protest rising incidents of intolerance in the country.
> 
> A group of Left-leaning students and youth will organise the event and it is already campaigning through social media, although the programme is being organised under no specific banner. While some are associated with Left student organisations, many are into independent filmmaking, poetry and other creative endeavours.
> 
> The event comes at a time of rising polarisation over people’s choice of food, especially Hindu radicals aggressively pushing for a nationwide ban on cow slaughter and beef while Muslim hardliners demanding similar curbs on pork.
> 
> The programme on November 6 is seen as a response to criticism from the right-wing camp that wanted to know why the beef festival in Kolkata’s Esplanade last Friday did not feature pork —indirectly mocking at the organisers of being pro-Muslim.
> 
> The Esplanade programme saw CPI(M) face and former Kolkata mayor Bikash Ranjan Bhattacharyya and pro-Trinamool poet Subodh Sarkar offering beef to each another.
> 
> “The primary reason for organising this festival is to protest beef ban in different parts of the country and incidents like the Dadri lynching (where a Muslim man was killed by a mob on the suspicion of cow slaughter). But it is not just about beef. We want to say people should be free to consume any food of their choice, be it beef, pork, fish or vegetarian,” said Jul Mukherjee, an organiser.
> 
> Co-organiser Raktim Ghosh promised that paneer would be served to those who stay away from non-veg items. “Let’s not fight in the kitchen.”
> 
> Entry is free and no food coupon is required or will be offered. The organisers will bring cooked food to the fair and hope to meet the demand they said people could bring their share and contribute to the cause.
> 
> “We’ll protest even if there is a ban on pork. A large number of tribals living in different parts of the country consume pork,” Mukherjee said.



Good. Thats the way it should be. No ban on food. BTW there is no ban on either beef or, pork in Kolkata. Both freely available. This food festival however will have no impact on the situation in cowbelt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Is the Doval guy over rated? I mean with all this revolutions going around to topple Modi, what's stopping him from using state apparatus to get ahead of the enemy

Is the Doval guy over rated? I mean with all this revolutions going around to topple Modi, what's stopping him from using state apparatus to get ahead of the enemy


----------



## Jason bourne

magudi said:


> Is the Doval guy over rated? I mean with all this revolutions going around to topple Modi, what's stopping him from using state apparatus to get ahead of the enemy
> 
> Is the Doval guy over rated? I mean with all this revolutions going around to topple Modi, what's stopping him from using state apparatus to get ahead of the enemy




It all depends on bihar election ... NDA have to win .... no other option


----------



## Bitter Melon

BJP On A Gandhi Cleanup Drive. After Removing Indira And Rajiv Stamps, Now IGI Airport To Be Renamed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

*After phase-IV, NDA favourite among punters; not more than 110 seats for Grand Alliance*
By Raghav Ohri, ET Bureau | 3 Nov, 2015, 06.20AM IST

NEW DELHI: The National Democratic Alliance (NDA), according to punters, has edged past the Grand Alliance after the fourth phase of polling. Before the fifth and final phase of polling in Bihar on November 5, the punters hold that NDA, as of now, is likely to secure a maximum of 126 seats, with BJP scoring 96. The satta market may do a final assessment after the last lap.



The Grand Alliance is expected to bag not more than 110 seats, with Nitish's Janata Dal (United) securing a maximum of 55 seats and Lalu Prasad's RJD 44. The Congress may finally touch the double-digit mark as the satta market, which had so far reduced the party to a difficultto-achieve seven seats, now holds that it (Congress) might end up achieving around 11 seats.

It might be mentioned here that immediately after the voting for the fourth phase concluded, the NDA's stock rose significantly, as the market expected it to get 136 seats but by Monday evening the number came down to 126. On the other hand, the Grand Alliance that, as per the punters after the third phase, had marginally gone past the NDA, is now lagging behind in the satta market.

The NDA was a clear favourite in the satta market before the start of the elections as it was believed to bag a comfortable 150-plus seats. With the last lap remaining, the punters are keeping a close watch. 

After phase-IV, NDA favourite among punters; not more than 110 seats for Grand Alliance - The Economic Times


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> BJP On A Gandhi Cleanup Drive. After Removing Indira And Rajiv Stamps, Now IGI Airport To Be Renamed?



That would be a massive burnol moment...



Bang Galore said:


> *After phase-IV, NDA favourite among punters; not more than 110 seats for Grand Alliance*
> By Raghav Ohri, ET Bureau | 3 Nov, 2015, 06.20AM IST
> 
> NEW DELHI: The National Democratic Alliance (NDA), according to punters, has edged past the Grand Alliance after the fourth phase of polling. Before the fifth and final phase of polling in Bihar on November 5, the punters hold that NDA, as of now, is likely to secure a maximum of 126 seats, with BJP scoring 96. The satta market may do a final assessment after the last lap.
> 
> The Grand Alliance is expected to bag not more than 110 seats, with Nitish's Janata Dal (United) securing a maximum of 55 seats and Lalu Prasad's RJD 44. The Congress may finally touch the double-digit mark as the satta market, which had so far reduced the party to a difficultto-achieve seven seats, now holds that it (Congress) might end up achieving around 11 seats.
> 
> It might be mentioned here that immediately after the voting for the fourth phase concluded, the NDA's stock rose significantly, as the market expected it to get 136 seats but by Monday evening the number came down to 126. On the other hand, the Grand Alliance that, as per the punters after the third phase, had marginally gone past the NDA, is now lagging behind in the satta market.
> 
> The NDA was a clear favourite in the satta market before the start of the elections as it was believed to bag a comfortable 150-plus seats. With the last lap remaining, the punters are keeping a close watch.
> 
> After phase-IV, NDA favourite among punters; not more than 110 seats for Grand Alliance - The Economic Times



This is what eh wrote few days back

Bihar polls: Grand Alliance displaces NDA in 'satta race'; punters give Nitish-Lalu 127-129 seats, NDA 110 - The Economic Times

This guy has no clue what he is talking about and is most probably talking out of his rear end. lol, first he predicted MGB getting 140 seats. Satta market trends given here are wrong. Most Satta is right now predicting 150+ in the end of phase 3. Phase 4 has been very good for NDA. Satta markets don't make 180 degree U-turns in days. The amount of short selling required to reverse these odds in 3-4 days would be impossible...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661419797301719042

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661293019413487616










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661412913178013696

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661194096489336832


 
This fellow have now dragged down to a new level. Till he was criticizing the policy, it was OK. Now he is commenting on personality of Modi to show him inferior. Not good mr Shourie.


----------



## itachii

*Fanatic Intolerance Hatred against Hindu Durga Puja Celebration: A bastard spits on Maa durga's murti.*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=866456973475546




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

itachii said:


> *Fanatic Intolerance Hatred against Hindu Durga Puja Celebration: A bastard spits on Maa durga's murti.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=866456973475546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Comes under Freedom of Expression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

itachii said:


> *Fanatic Intolerance Hatred against Hindu Durga Puja Celebration: A bastard spits on Maa durga's murti.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=866456973475546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They used to pee and throw feces on murtis in temples and that is why non-Hindus were banned from entering temples in many places. Modern Hindus who do not understand the concept of desecration or are okay with continued abuse of our Gods want temples opened up for everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachii

saurav said:


> Comes under Freedom of Expression.



perks of electing jihadi didi..



Bitter Melon said:


> They used to pee and throw feces on murtis in temples and that is why non-Hindus were banned from entering temples in many places. Modern Hindus who do not understand the concept of desecration or are okay with continued abuse of our Gods want temples opened up for everyone.


Lets accept Hindus are coward and didn't install fear among those that desecrate our temples or idols..Missionaries spread anti-hindu venom and convert people right beside a temple,yet we stay calm. we try to hide this sham and lack of courage among Hindus by closing the doors of our temples to other religious persons. coming to the video, looks like it happend in Bengal, the less we talk about the courage of bengali Hindus the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdave2302

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661170588568784896


 
BS information by pappu. Mobile revolution started in Vajpayee era.COngress has a litttle take credit.

Telecommunications statistics in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## saurav

itachii said:


> perks of electing jihadi didi..
> 
> 
> Lets accept Hindus are coward and didn't install fear among those that desecrate our temples or idols..Missionaries spread anti-hindu venom and convert people right beside a temple,yet we stay calm. we try to hide this sham and lack of courage among Hindus by closing the doors of our temples to other religious persons. coming to the video, looks like it happend in Bengal, the less we talk about the courage of bengali Hindus the better.



Yes.. Video is from Bengal. But then its just one person spitting on the idol. Law and Order situation is more important.

BTW whats up with idol worshiping ? When the most liberal person ever already has requested us to stop this practise 1400 years back, whats wrong in spitting or peeing on such idols ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

saurav said:


> Yes.. Video is from Bengal. But then its just one person spitting on the idol. Law and Order situation is more important.



I would be more than happy if he ever gets arrested in didis bengal, but then I know the sickular credentials of didi...



saurav said:


> BTW whats up with idol worshiping ? When the most liberal person ever already has requested us to stop this practise 1400 years back, whats wrong in spitting or peeing on such idols ?



Bcz hindu kafiirs are hell bound and would never give up the regressive habit of worshiping idols...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

itachii said:


> Lets accept Hindus are coward and didn't install fear among those that desecrate our temples or idols..Missionaries spread anti-hindu venom and convert people right beside a temple,yet we stay calm. we try to hide this sham and lack of courage among Hindus by closing the doors of our temples to other religious persons. coming to the video, looks like it happend in Bengal, the less we talk about the courage of bengali Hindus the better.



How do you instil fear in people who are fidayeen minded? Precaution is a part of valour too, a better part some would say. Restricting their entry into our temples is something I support. Or we go and be ready to commit genocide on a massive scale regardless of press reportage. Which one do you think is the better way?


----------



## itachii

Bitter Melon said:


> How do you instil fear in people who are fidayeen minded? Precaution is a part of valour too, a better part some would say.


what was the last time you saw shivaji being insulted or ganapati murthi being humilated in mumbai ? why does incidents like these always happen in state like. bengal ??


Bitter Melon said:


> Restricting their entry into our temples is something I support. Or we go and be ready to commit genocide on a massive scale regardless of press reportage. Which one do you think is the better way?


How could u stop someone from entering temples, if he doesn't display his religious affiliation in his attire ?? why do we even have to consider a riot or committing genocide ?? a simple show of strength would correct most of these bastards.


----------



## Bitter Melon

itachii said:


> what was the last time you saw shivaji being insulted or ganapati murthi being humilated in mumbai ? why does incidents like these always happen in state like. bengal ??


Because Mumbai is ready to kill and not afraid of being called a communal place. Shiv Sena cared two hoots for its reputation and built up a safer Mumbai. It has the backing of Mumbaikars.



itachii said:


> How could u stop someone from entering temples, if he doesn't display his religious affiliation in his attire ?? why do we even have to consider a riot or committing genocide ?? a simple show of strength would correct most of these bastards.



It is enough that the policy exists to deter a lot of potential trouble makers. You cannot show strength by making beautiful speeches and doing dharnas. Will to match and exceed blood for blood is what makes for strength in much of the world.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661466596838387712
NO Randi Rona from intellectuals...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

BJP acting like they already won, think its game over for MBG


this video is worth it

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659241851656908800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> BJP acting like they already won, think its game over for MBG
> 
> 
> this video is worth it
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659241851656908800



Key American export to India along with KFC, McDonalds, PizzaHut, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> BJP acting like they already won, think its game over for MBG




How ?


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> Key American export to India along with KFC, McDonalds, PizzaHut, etc.
> 
> All Sickulars on PDF are invited.




Any reason Hafeez Sayeed and Dawood Ibrahim was not invited ?



Jason bourne said:


> How ?



Modi claiming Nitish and lalu will fight for opposition and Union Petrolium Minister Dharmenra Pradhan Claims to form NDA Govt in state, He said that People decided to give mandate to NDA etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> Any reason Hafeez Sayeed and Dawood Ibrahim was not invited ?



Too much intolerance in India, perhaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661370241369268224






I wonder how much of the spending in english channels is govt ads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661353789497020416
> Hmmm..




ooooookk, there is nothing suspicious about that at alll...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> ooooookk, there is nothing suspicious about that at alll...


Wrong tweet.


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> Wrong tweet.



What do you mean ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Ok suddenly as Congress marching for in tolerance its look like fake from the day starts all channels asking intolarance march or bokhlahat march .. its very hard to creat atmosphere of fake intolarance and bjp fucked it up in a day ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661293019413487616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661412913178013696



Those are secular muders



Bitter Melon said:


> Key American export to India along with KFC, McDonalds, PizzaHut, etc.



Lol


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661494372446400512






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661496746657345536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661497237034397697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661497404504604672

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## raktaka

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661494372446400512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661496746657345536
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661497237034397697
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661497404504604672




I PROTEST. 

And as a mark of protest I am posting his black face so that you can feel suitable shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661370241369268224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much of the spending in english channels is govt ads.



I think it has to do with spending power of the target audience. English entertainment also has a disparity as you can see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661439216027471872





KIren Rijju doing 30 odd pushups...lol, ....weird watching ministers who can do pushups while most until now could not walk 10 meters...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Renuka Chaudhary at her classic best. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661527015527346176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

If BJP wins in Bihar it should have the thank you note ready: No, it’s not for Modi - Firstpost

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bye guys it was nice being here for this long , moving on , as I know many of you on twitter we'll stay in touch there

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> If BJP wins in Bihar it should have the thank you note ready: No, it’s not for Modi - Firstpost
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Bye guys it was nice being here for this long , moving on , as I know many of you on twitter we'll stay in touch there



Kya hogaya?



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661439216027471872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIren Rijju doing 30 odd pushups...lol, ....weird watching ministers who can do pushups while most until now could not walk 10 meters...



BC lagta hai Sahi mein country Sahi 
HATO mein hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Growing intolerence !!

Student suspended for speaking up against gender bias in Kerala's Farooq college

*Kozhikode, Nov 3 (Agencies) :* Farooq college in Kozhikode is a prominent institute in Kerala under a Muslim management. On 20 October, a Malayalam professor of the institute is said to have asked nine students - four girls and five boys - not to sit together in the classroom, and later were reprimanded from entering the campus until they brought their guardians, reports The Indian Express.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> If BJP wins in Bihar it should have the thank you note ready: No, it’s not for Modi - Firstpost
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Bye guys it was nice being here for this long , moving on , as I know many of you on twitter we'll stay in touch there


WHat is your twitter account username??

Atleast give a hint?


----------



## Jason bourne

[9:30PM, 03/11/2015] Jhà: Here is latest update : nepotism by state BJP leaders caused disastrous performance in first two phases.. Local leaders gave too many tickets to own family resulting in at least 20 seats gone in first two phases.
[9:30PM, 03/11/2015] Jhà: Frustrating is the word used by a top state leader.

@jha saab msg ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> [9:30PM, 03/11/2015] Jhà: Here is latest update : nepotism by state BJP leaders caused disastrous performance in first two phases.. Local leaders gave too many tickets to own family resulting in at least 20 seats gone in first two phases.
> [9:30PM, 03/11/2015] Jhà: Frustrating is the word used by a top state leader.
> 
> @jha saab msg ...



Idiots,hopefully we will triumph on Nov 8


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> [9:30PM, 03/11/2015] Jhà: Here is latest update : nepotism by state BJP leaders caused disastrous performance in first two phases.. Local leaders gave too many tickets to own family resulting in at least 20 seats gone in first two phases.
> [9:30PM, 03/11/2015] Jhà: Frustrating is the word used by a top state leader.
> 
> @jha saab msg ...



I some how doubt that, we will see on Nov 8th. Little chance that can happen with Amit Shah deciding who the seats go to...

Lemme try to go confirm it with a few people


----------



## Bitter Melon

Foreign NGOs Fund the Advocacy of RTE in India: IndiaFacts Research Report | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

"Our research has led us to reasonably conclude that in the long run, *laws such as the Right to Education will end up determining who has the sole Right to Educate."*

Minorities (read Christians) are going to be the sole body with right to educate Indians if this law stays.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> [9:30PM, 03/11/2015] Jhà: Here is latest update : nepotism by state BJP leaders caused disastrous performance in first two phases.. Local leaders gave too many tickets to own family resulting in at least 20 seats gone in first two phases.
> [9:30PM, 03/11/2015] Jhà: Frustrating is the word used by a top state leader.
> 
> @jha saab msg ...



asked one of the pollsters, ill try to verify with more people


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661601999461330945


----------



## skyisthelimit

Jason bourne said:


> Ok suddenly as Congress marching for in tolerance its look like fake from the day starts all channels asking intolarance march or bokhlahat march .. its very hard to creat atmosphere of fake intolarance and bjp fucked it up in a day ...



SOGA and RAGA got permission to have max 125 people to presidents palace to protest. She could manage 85 only.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> I some how doubt that, we will see on Nov 8th. Little chance that can happen with Amit Shah deciding who the seats go to...
> 
> Lemme try to go confirm it with a few people


Nope dude it is very much true, some 14 seats have been lost due to bad section & infighting, narendranath(unbiased) has confirmed it & firstpost posted an article a few weeks back on Shah being annoyed with infighting.

I recall a JDU guy telling me a few weeks back on how bad ticket selection due to nepotism has helped the MGB a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Nope dude it is very much true, some 14 seats have been lost due to bad section & infighting, narendranath(unbiased) has confirmed it & firstpost posted an article a few weeks back on Shah being annoyed with infighting.
> 
> I recall a JDU guy telling me a few weeks back on how bad ticket selection due to nepotism has helped the MGB a lot.



narandranath is not unbiased.. Either way.. i have asked other pollsters as well. Lets see the reply i get... I did hear 2 BJP M.Ps tried to sabotage BJP's chances, but did not work. wonder if this is part of that.


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Bitter Melon said:


> Foreign NGOs Fund the Advocacy of RTE in India: IndiaFacts Research Report | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts
> 
> "Our research has led us to reasonably conclude that in the long run, *laws such as the Right to Education will end up determining who has the sole Right to Educate."*
> 
> Minorities (read Christians) are going to be the sole body with right to educate Indians if this law stays.




I have always claimed that RTE is basically an conversion enablement tool.

Missionaries monoplised two sectors in India: Health and education. They have lost their grip on health due to proliferation of private healthcare, and were losing their grip on education due to rise of private schools.At least for half a decade before RTE came into effect, Convent schools have fallen down preference list of parents and were replaced by private schools in most Tier I/II/III cities. 

RTE was a masterstroke for missionaries which imposed extra high costs on private schools compared to convent schools thus making them financially unviable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bitter Melon

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> I have always claimed that RTE is basically an conversion enablement tool.
> 
> Missionaries monoplised two sectors in India: Health and education. They have lost their grip on health due to proliferation of private healthcare, and were losing their grip on education due to rise of private schools.At least for half a decade before RTE came into effect, Convent schools have fallen down preference list of parents and were replaced by private schools in most Tier I/II/III cities.
> 
> RTE was a masterstroke for missionaries which imposed extra high costs on private schools compared to convent schools thus making them financially unviable.



Another I read a few days ago was employment agencies with secular names being run by Church groups. Guess which group is getting placed.


----------



## IN-2030

This flying kiss to Namo in Darbhanga rally is too awesome ....i clicked some screenshots to share with you 













If anyone have time plz make 3-4 sec video and share it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ShrestaBharath

Star Wars said:


> narandranath is not unbiased.. Either way.. i have asked other pollsters as well. Lets see the reply i get... I did hear 2 BJP M.Ps tried to sabotage BJP's chances, but did not work. wonder if this is part of that.


apart from Shotgun and RKSingh?

Hi Everyone,
am new to this forum, even though i watch this space since Dec 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

IN-2030 said:


> This flying kiss to Namo in Darbhanga rally is too awesome ....i clicked some screenshots to share with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone have time plz make 3-4 sec video and share it



You have a good observation, the scene lasted just 2 seconds.






Now pls dont misunderstand her I am sure Modi has many fans- she's one among them.
His line "Modi ko agar gaali dene se Bihar ka bhala hota hai...toh main tayaar hu" earned him applause.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Salma quoting Sabrina 

Moody's Infamous Modi Report: Nothing Official About It | Vivek V Gumaste




ShrestaBharath said:


> apart from Shotgun and RKSingh?
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> am new to this forum, even though i watch this space since Dec 2013.


Welcome to the PDF.


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661760222113976320


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661773924489805824

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jason bourne

Hahahaha film stars to march in support of govt. yay


Anupam kher suresh oberoi vivek oberoi birju maraj and 50 others will meet President pranv mukharji

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Hahahaha film stars to march in support of govt. yay


Acting kar rahe hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> Acting kar rahe hai




Hum sab to rang munch ki kathputlia he, 

hamari dorrr to kisi or k hath me he

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Aminroop said:


> You have a good observation, the scene lasted just 2 seconds.
> 
> View attachment 269295
> 
> 
> Now pls dont misunderstand her I am sure Modi has many fans she's one among them.
> His line "Modi ko agar gaali dene se Bihar ka bhala hota hai...toh main tayaar hu" earned him applause.



You can change your name, but you can not hide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661760222113976320
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661773924489805824




Yaar ye bihar k result ne nind udadi he .. BJP har gayi to moral ki maa behn ho jayegii..

Or agar jit gayi to iss @arvind kejriwal ko me bahot galiya dunga tweeter per ma behn vali ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661787776463929344
Raza Murad is NOT a Modi supporter. His stance just illustrates that the Congis played their hand for far too long. Reactions to this award wapasi tamasha will keep coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Why is Bihar so important for BJP? 



Roybot said:


> You can change your name, but you can not hide


Chalo you're not as dumb as I imagined you to be.
But...you're not as smart as you think.


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Five stages of grief Kejriwal


Stage 1 Denial:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654831856320299008Stage 2: Anger:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656062064096505856Stage 3: Bargaining

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661742118126272512Stage 4: Depression

Quote: Non existence as Kejariwal takes temporary sanyas from Twitter.

Stage 5: Acceptance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523817180391931904

Guys I have posted this on Twitter under #nautankinews (may handle is @handle_anonymus )

@magudi @SwAggeR @Bitter Melon @Roybot @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661760222113976320
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661773924489805824



Aukab pe aah hi gaya Kejri



Aminroop said:


> Why is Bihar so important for BJP? I'm
> 
> 
> Chalo you're not as dumb as I imagined you to be.
> But...you're not as smart as you think.



Phele kya naam that?


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Echo_419 said:


> Phele kya naam that?



Levina


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Phele kya naam that?



Voh Moti ...yaad aaya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Voh Moti ...yaad aaya ?


If I am compared to a coconut tree like you then ofcourse that word suits me. 
Okay now, will somebody tell me why is Bihar so important?


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> If I am compared to a coconut tree like you then ofcourse that word suits me.
> Okay now, will somebody tell me why is Bihar so important?



you are just jealous that i have kept myself slim and healthy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Suspended from RSS for 2 weeks.


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Suspended from RSS for 2 weeks.


who was suspended?



Star Wars said:


> you are just jealous that i have kept myself slim and healthy


slim is not the word.
You're anorexic. 
now tell me why is bihar so important for BJP?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> who was suspended?


Moi.


----------



## Echo_419

SarthakGanguly said:


> Moi.



Who is this moi?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Echo_419 said:


> Who is this moi?


Me. I suggested what's in my signature.


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> slim is not the word.
> You're anorexic.
> now tell me why is bihar so important for BJP?



BUT i weigh 62kg !!! 

Loss in BIhar means Anti Modi elements in BJP will be strengthened and will attempt to make Modi not PM candidate in 2019. Also Congress and other parties will be encouraged to disrupt parliament and not pass any economic reforms.Also Nitish will become the 2019 P.M candidate and Mahathugbandan will become a blueprint for 2019 elections.

Win in Bihar for Modi means all the anti BJP elements inside BJP are silenced. Economic reforms will become the priority. MBG will break apart with Nitish and Lalu fighting for opposition space, plan for 2019 elections will go down the sewer if MBG looses Bihar. Basically Bihar will set the tone for rest of the term, also chances of are other states fall to BJP like a domino effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Me. I suggested what's in my signature.



RSS does need a new uniform, that trouser is atrocious.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Moi.


News to me. I didn't know you were hired by RSS to join this forum. Lol



Star Wars said:


> RSS does need a new uniform, that trouser is atrocious.


Those are mini skirts...shorts.
Wait I cant imagine Sarthak in those shorts. 



Star Wars said:


> Nitish will become the 2019 P.M candidate


PM??
wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> News to me. I didn't know you were hired by RSS to join this forum. Lol
> 
> 
> Those are mini skirts...shorts.
> Wait I cant imagine Sarthak in those shorts.
> 
> 
> PM??
> wow!


I am paid 50 cents per post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> I am paid 50 cents per post.


Do you also wear RSS uniform- those mini skirts?


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> PM??
> wow!



its obvious, so many articles from leftist jurnos saying , Nitish winning BIhar is first step to make him P.M candidate


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> its obvious, so many articles from leftist jurnos saying , Nitish winning BIhar is first step to make him P.M candidate


Did the same leftist journos predict Modi's win too?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> Do you also wear RSS uniform- those mini skirts?


I stopped attending shakhas, except for occasions. I don't wear those then. They look ridiculous. 

Hugo Boss designs are the best.

Search - 'hugo boss military design' in Google. They have experience.


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> Did the same leftist journos predict Modi's win too?



Not sure, but they sure hoped he didn't.


----------



## arp2041

Aminroop said:


> Do you also wear RSS uniform- those mini skirts?



You girl.....just can't stop posting can u? 

BTW, when i read the first line of your signature....it sounded NAUGHTY


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> Did the same leftist journos predict Modi's win too?


No.


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Not sure, but they sure hoped he didn't.


In short, they're not good at predicting country's future. 
Remember Nancy Powell's meeting with Modi a month before elections? 
Look for such signs and not articles in newspapers. 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Search - 'hugo boss military design' in Google. They have experience.


Very Hitler-ish. 


arp2041 said:


> You girl.....just can't stop posting can u?


I do not get time to post these days. For a change I don't have much work today.


arp2041 said:


> BTW, when i read the first line of your signature....it sounded NAUGHTY D


Like what???
you dirty mind!


----------



## Bitter Melon

SarthakGanguly said:


> Me. I suggested what's in my signature.



LOL. They should have permanently banned you. RSS is not about looks. They give 2 hoots about public perception. That is the way they keep themselves free from manipulation. The day you start seeking validation from the external world is the day you lose freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raktaka

Bitter Melon said:


> LOL. They should have permanently banned you. RSS is not about looks. They give 2 hoots about public perception. That is the way they keep themselves free from manipulation. The day you start seeking validation from the external world is the day you lose freedom.



That is correct. 

RSS keeps those shorts for two specific reasons. One being to help the cadet free his mind from the poison of "what will people think". 

Once you stop caring about what people think, you can actually start acting upon what YOU think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

*Aaj Tak reporter caught on camera for giving statement against BJP minister & offering him liqour*
Krantikari @aajtak of @sardesairajdeep caught agai - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> In short, they're not good at predicting country's future.
> Remember Nancy Powell's meeting with Modi a month before elections?
> Look for such signs and not articles in newspapers.



You don't understand. The Signs are very crystal clear, Nitish will be PM candidate.They don't predict, they follow an agenda, weather that agenda is successful or not is something else. When you see something in newspapers/articles it is very much part of an agenda. If Nitish wins BIhar, he will be 2019 PM candidate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raktaka

Star Wars said:


> The Signs are very crystal clear, Nitish will be PM candidate. The fact that they did not want PM to win is a fact. They don;t predict, they follow an agenda and when you see something in newspapers/articles it is very much part of an agenda. If Nitish wins BIhar, he will be 2019 PM candidate



Who will support Nitish ? No One.


----------



## Jason bourne

raktaka said:


> Who will support Nitish ? No One.




Arvind kejriwal support kar sakta he to dusre to kar hi sakte he whoever is against modi will support


Congress also ... even if they win more seats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raktaka

Marxist said:


> *Aaj Tak reporter caught on camera for giving statement against BJP minister & offering him 1 quater*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=zEVYveBqlc0
> Krantikari @aajtak of @sardesairajdeep caught agai - YouTube



Stop making political points over the humiliation and grief of a kid. 

Aaj Tak is exploiting his poverty and desperation. Don't do the same. Be better than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

raktaka said:


> Who will support Nitish ? No One.



Congress and other parties will if he wins Bihar, media will project Nitish as the man who defeated Modi.., they will support anyone to counter Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> You don't understand. The Signs are very crystal clear, Nitish will be PM candidate.They don't predict, they follow an agenda, weather that agenda is successful or not is something else. When you see something in newspapers/articles it is very much part of an agenda. If Nitish wins BIhar, he will be 2019 PM candidate


I find it hard to believe that Nitish can come anywhere close to being a PM when Rahul Gandhi is around.


----------



## raktaka

Jason bourne said:


> Arvind kejriwal support kar sakta he to dusre to kar hi sakte he whoever is against modi will support
> 
> Congress also ... even if they win more seats



Impossible. Arvind Kejriwal is a malcontent and will never support ANYONE except himself. This is the same guy who did not even support his own friends in AAP and got them kicked out to fuel his own Ambition. 

Same holds true for Sonia Gandhi too. She will never support Nitish over Rahul. She wants Rahul to be PM.


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> I find it hard to believe that Nitish can come anywhere close to being a PM when Rahul Gandhi is around.



R.Gandhi is useless, even congress CWC members don't favor him. Until and unless Priyanka comes in before 2019 congress will support an alternate PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Haryana drops chargesheet against Khemka in Vadra land deal - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

raktaka said:


> Impossible. Arvind Kejriwal is a malcontent and will never support ANYONE except himself. This is the same guy who did not even support his own friends in AAP and got them kicked out to fuel his own Ambition.
> 
> Same holds true for Sonia Gandhi too. She will never support Nitish over Rahul. She wants Rahul to be PM.



IF Sonia will try to promote Rahul until 2019 while loosing all the elections till then then there won't be a congress left...


----------



## raktaka

Star Wars said:


> IF Sonia will try to promote Rahul until 2019 while loosing all the elections till then then there won't be a congress left...



Congress will still survive in punjab, Kerala, Bengal. Possibly in Maharashtra too.


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> RSS does need a new uniform, that trouser is atrocious.



For once I agree with you. Ugliest shorts in the history of shorts IMO.


----------



## Star Wars

raktaka said:


> Congress will still survive in punjab, Kerala, Bengal. Possibly in Maharashtra too.



No... Amrinder Singh will separate from Congress by 2017, mark my words.
Bengal and Maharashtra their support will be wiped out. Kerala we will see on November 5thif they decline or not. Congress is done for...


----------



## Bitter Melon

Marxist said:


> *Aaj Tak reporter caught on camera for giving statement against BJP minister & offering him liqour*
> Krantikari @aajtak of @sardesairajdeep caught agai - YouTube



Wow, this should have resulted in legal action against the channel in most countries of the world. Not in India though.


----------



## SwAggeR

SONIA is responsible for the death of a mother and her 3 kids.


Daughter-in-law, three grandchildren dead after fire at ex-Congress MP's house in Telangana - The Times of India


WARANGAL: The charred bodies of Congress lawmaker Sircilla Rajaiah's daughter-in-law and her three children were found after a fire at his house in Warangal, Telangana. Rajaiah is the Congress candidate for the Warangal Lok Sabha constituency by-poll to be held on November 21.

Rajaih's daughter-in-law Sarika and her children are believed to have died after gas leak from the LPG cylinder which led to a blaze in the house located at Revenue Colony in Hanamkonda. The three children have been identified as Abhina, Ayaan and Sriyan.

The police and fire services rushed to the spot after receiving information about the fire but the four had already died by then.

Though the incident appeared to be an accident, it is no secret that there has been animosity between Sarika and Rajaiah's family for some time. Sarika had even filed a complaint with the police that she was being harassed by Rajaiah. The relationship between Sarika and Rajaiah are believed to have never been easy following her marriage with his son Anil in 2006. 

Some residents in the area suspect that Sarika committed suicide along with her three children. Police Commissioner Sudheer Babu is personally overseeing the investigation the case. 

There is speculation that Sarika recently met Congress president Sonia Gandhi in New Delhi and asked urged her not to give the party ticket to Rajaiah. She is reported to have told the Congress chief that if he gets the party ticket, she would have no option but to kill herself. 

Some of her neighbours also said that Sarika was not being allowed to leave the house for the past few days by Rajaiah's men.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661845114986172416

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raktaka

Star Wars said:


> No... Amrinder Singh will separate from Congress by 2017, mark my words.
> Bengal and Maharashtra their support will be wiped out. Kerala we will see on November 5thif they decline or not. Congress is done for...



Congress will continue to exist in Kerala due to their large christian and muslim population. You forget sonia gandhi is a christian. 

Anti Hindu sentiments by Sikhs will keep the congress alive in Punjab too unless AAP takes up anti Hindu stand. (no possible under AK). Bengal and Maharashtra there exist a possibility in a few more years. I forgot to mention Telengana & APwhere CONgress will make a come back. Karnataka too CONgress is strong due to lack of any serous opposition.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661844589066629120

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

raktaka said:


> Congress will continue to exist in Kerala due to their large christian and muslim population. You forget sonia gandhi is a christian.
> 
> Anti Hindu sentiments by Sikhs will keep the congress alive in Punjab too unless AAP takes up anti Hindu stand. (no possible under AK). Bengal and Maharashtra there exist a possibility in a few more years. I forgot to mention Telengana & APwhere CONgress will make a come back. Karnataka too CONgress is strong due to lack of any serous opposition.



As i said, Amrinder Singh will separate from congress and form his own party that will be the end of congress in Punjab. Sikh's aren't anti Hindu they are anti BJP and Akali Dal. Claiming Sikh hate Hindus is ludicrous. IN Kerala Christians and Muslims are majority but they focused on 60 odd seats out of the 150. So if there is a Hindu consolidation, victory is still possible

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bitter Melon said:


> LOL. They should have permanently banned you. RSS is not about looks. They give 2 hoots about public perception. That is the way they keep themselves free from manipulation. The day you start seeking validation from the external world is the day you lose freedom.


Well, tough luck. I don't mind if they ban me. I am no Arun Shourie that I will cry 'Bad RSS bad Indrani bad Manvan'. 
The shorts MUST change. And they will. I am waiting for this current generation to retire.  

With your brand of thinking Hindutva would forever have been a secretive card game for a selected few. What you (in plural) think is irrelevant. I will change it. Just wait and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

lol,..i double checked in face book and it is true

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> You don't understand. The Signs are very crystal clear, Nitish will be PM candidate.They don't predict, they follow an agenda, weather that agenda is successful or not is something else. When you see something in newspapers/articles it is very much part of an agenda. If Nitish wins BIhar, he will be 2019 PM candidate


Nitish will be the PM candidate. No doubt about it.



Star Wars said:


> View attachment 269359
> 
> 
> 
> lol,..i double checked in face book and it is true


Modi-fied.


----------



## vsdoc

SarthakGanguly said:


> Well, tough luck. I don't mind if they ban me. I am no Arun Shourie that I will cry 'Bad RSS bad Indrani bad Manvan'.
> The shorts MUST change. And they will. I am waiting for this current generation to retire.
> 
> With your brand of thinking Hindutva would forever have been a secretive card game for a selected few. What you (in plural) think is irrelevant. I will change it. Just wait and watch.








These ones are better than the parade I saw past Hanuman Mandir on Dussehra.

What I have noted is that the shoes are not uniform. Some in fact were wearing sports shoes.

That is where I would concentrate. Longer football style socks. And decent DMS.

A of course we must pay homage to Godwin while at it .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

vsdoc said:


> These ones are better than the parade I saw past Hanuman Mandir on Dussehra.
> 
> What I have noted is that the shoes are not uniform. Some in fact were wearing sports shoes.
> 
> That is where I would concentrate. Longer football style socks. And decent DMS.


Shorts is not the issue entirely. There are options.

Ultimate aim is to project might. Each step in the march must exude raw strength. The marching music needs to be high on bass. There should be a silent disciplined roll of uninhibited power. The flags need to be bigger and in greater number.

People need something to fear. Something to be awed with. A force that is respected. By all. Including those who hate it. Rather, especially by those who hate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vsdoc

The shit gets real here though .....






A little bit concerning now ....























SarthakGanguly said:


> Shorts is not the issue entirely. There are options.
> 
> Ultimate aim is to project might. Each step in the march must exude raw strength. The marching music needs to be high on bass. There should be a silent disciplined roll of uninhibited power. The flags need to be bigger and in greater number.
> 
> People need something to fear. Something to be awed with. A force that is respected. By all. Including those who hate it. Rather, especially by those who hate it.



I would like them to sling the latth behind (Blade style) and there should be a sea of saffron flag.

The cap is a nice tribute to Netaji.

Maybe SWAT batons at the hips?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

vsdoc said:


> should be a sea of saffron flag.




Absolutely. The whole march should be draped with saffron.


----------



## Bitter Melon

SarthakGanguly said:


> Well, tough luck. I don't mind if they ban me. I am no Arun Shourie that I will cry 'Bad RSS bad Indrani bad Manvan'.
> The shorts MUST change. And they will. I am waiting for this current generation to retire.
> 
> With your brand of thinking Hindutva would forever have been a secretive card game for a selected few. What you (in plural) think is irrelevant. I will change it. Just wait and watch.



It does not matter whether you cry or not. Good news for you though is that there has been a re-think going on in RSS and they are coming up with full trousers for their cadets. Not for the pleasure of the world or to look hot to attract girls, but just a change of uniform for certain occasions.

Hindutva has never been secretive nor for selected few, considering its popularity from its inception and through the dark years of secularism in India. Even today, RSS cadets number in millions, leave alone the whole of Sangh Parivar. I doubt you would gain much traction within the organization with your immature, uninformed thinking. You think Modi who has been an RSS pracharak and fashion conscious would not have grappled with the uniform issue? Or the other millions of RSS cadets? They stood with RSS for its cause and not for the uniform. The uniform was always immaterial. RSS is for the deep thinker. You are too shallow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

SarthakGanguly said:


> Ultimate aim is to project might. Each step in the march must exude raw strength. The marching music needs to be high on bass. There should be a silent disciplined roll of uninhibited power. The flags need to be bigger and in greater number.



The classic:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

vsdoc said:


>


Take this pic for example. Just imagine what a few well placed flags would have done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

SarthakGanguly said:


> Absolutely. The whole march should be draped with saffron.



Saffron sashes tied around the waist?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bitter Melon said:


> You are too shallow.


May be. But I am real. The human. Not the super human. Not the purest. But the one with a bit good and a bit bad.

And I am aware of the introduction of the trousers. I am happy to have played a little role (if any) in making this change. 



vsdoc said:


> Saffron sashes tied around the waist?


No. Picture the Hitlerjugend or SS rallies with the massive Hakenkreuz motifs.

Raw Power. Indians love that.



TejasMk3 said:


> The classic:


We have a huge and a diverse group who do the march. Includes older men. So this music will be ridiculous. But in select times - why not?


----------



## vsdoc

@SarthakGanguly maybe time for the RSS to learn from the SS.

Our SS that is .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

vsdoc said:


> @SarthakGanguly maybe time for the RSS to learn from the SS.
> 
> Our SS that is .....


I want the facial expressions to go. Media will dig the rallies. This expressions, though harmless will send a negative picture. I don't aim for a small pro Hindutva pro RSS crowd. I aim for a bigger demographic. Say all of India. May be even greater. 

I want calm faces, may be with a slight smirk, looking straight ahead. While chanting, all must make the RSS salute. And the RSS salute ONLY. At the same time. Big dreams, I know.

Perception is important. Otherwise the gain will only be a very slow process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

SarthakGanguly said:


> May be. But I am real. The human. Not the super human. Not the purest. But the one with a bit good and a bit bad.



Which is why you wont make the cut.


----------



## GURU DUTT

vsdoc said:


> @SarthakGanguly maybe time for the RSS to learn from the SS.
> 
> Our SS that is .....


man o man a parsi bawa morphing into a staunch & agressive marathi manoos 






that is hight of pseodo sicular opportunism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bitter Melon said:


> Which is why you wont make the cut.


Haha. I have done in the past. Succeeded. Doing now. Will continue to do in the future. 



vsdoc said:


>


THAT is the spirit. 

Such that even a future Khangress PM (rest assured, there will be some secular PM some time in the future) is forced to invite RSS for Republic Day parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> R.Gandhi is useless, even congress CWC members don't favor him. Until and unless Priyanka comes in before 2019 congress will support an alternate PM


Yes, Priyanka is their star campaigner.

Btw I heard a BJP minister in Karnataka is arrested for threatening to behead CM of the state? Hindu Taliban???


----------



## Bitter Melon

SarthakGanguly said:


> Haha. I have done in the past. Succeeded. Doing now. Will continue to do in the future.
> .



I am sure they can make use of you in certain ways.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bitter Melon said:


> I am sure they can make use of you in certain ways.


We all have a purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

GURU DUTT said:


> man o man a parsi bawa morphing into a staunch & agressive marathi manoos
> 
> that is hight of pseodo sicular opportunism



Newsflash. I was always right wing.

It took the rest of you Hindus time to catch up.

Please look at my posts from 2009-2012. It was the perfect storm that built up to 2014. Of course I was sent on leave for 3 years, but we have the man we want now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> Yes, Priyanka is their star campaigner.
> 
> Btw I heard a BJP minister in Karnataka is arrested for threatening to behead CM of the state? Hindu Taliban???


Meh. A Taliban does not get arrested. Just another Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Aminroop said:


> Yes, Priyanka is their star campaigner.
> 
> Btw I heard a BJP minister in Karnataka is arrested for threatening to behead CM of the state? Hindu Taliban???



I don't know why people go gaga over Priyanka Gandhi, she seem equally dumb and just as dull as her younger brother, and let's not forget married to a crook! It would be like Benazir Bhutto married to Zardari, and we all know how that worked out for Pakistan!

I don't want any Gandhi to "lead" India anymore!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Meh. A Taliban does not get arrested. Just another Hindu.


Lolz
But he did threaten to behead the CM, so I guess he's half-way there.



Roybot said:


> I don't know why people go gaga over Priyanka Gandhi, she seem equally dumb and dull as her younger brother, and is married to a crook! It would be like Benazir Bhutto married to Zardari, and we all know how that worked out for Pakistan!
> 
> I don't want any Gandhi to "lead" India anymore!


She has been campaigning for congress since long, so I thought that might work in her advantage.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> Lolz
> But he did threaten to behead the CM, so I guess he's half-way there.


Take a very regular statement - 'kat ke rakh dunga'. Translate into English - 'Will cut you into pieces and leave you there'. He would have gone half way had he got hold of a talwar and then got caught. Instead he was caught with a mike in hand.  Taliban will protest for calling him such.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Taliban will protest for calling him such


  
Okay.
He's a desi version of Taliban then. 
Man! How do you type so fast???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> Okay.
> He's a desi version of Taliban then.
> Man! How do you type so fast???


I am automated. I mean, I am a bot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Aminroop said:


> Lolz
> But he did threaten to behead the CM, so I guess he's half-way there.
> 
> 
> She has been campaigning for congress since long, so I thought that might work in her advantage.



One or two rallies in the Gandhi Kingdom, read Rae Barelli and Amethi, doesn't mean anything.


----------



## vsdoc

So what's the conclusion?

Who is winning Bihar?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

vsdoc said:


> So what's the conclusion?
> 
> Who is winning Bihar?


There is silence in the English media. Who do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> I am automated. I mean, I am a bot.


 
RSS-bot???
Gosh! I knew it. 


Roybot said:


> One or two rallies in the Gandhi Kingdom, read Rae Barelli and Amethi doesn't mean anything.


Agreed. 
But compared to Rahul.G,she has more support within congress...or so I thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

SarthakGanguly said:


> There is silence in the English media. Who do you think?



Tere mooh mein laddoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> I don't know why people go gaga over Priyanka Gandhi, she seem equally dumb and just as dull as her younger brother, and let's not forget married to a crook! It would be like Benazir Bhutto married to Zardari, and we all know how that worked out for Pakistan!
> 
> *I don't want any Gandhi to "lead" India anymore!*



Ditto, not unless he/she is a "non-family" Gandhi and gets there by climbing up the ladder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Aminroop said:


> RSS-bot???
> Gosh! I knew it.
> 
> Agreed.
> But compared to Rahul.G,she has more support within congress...or so I thought.



Probably a rumor spread by the BJP to further undermine the confidence of a beleaguered Pappu Gandhi.


----------



## vsdoc

Roybot said:


> Probably a rumor spread by the BJP to further undermine the confidence of a beleaguered *Pappu* Gandhi.



Please don't use that word.

It has elicited mixed feelings here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raktaka

Aminroop said:


> Okay.
> He's a desi version of Taliban then.
> Man! How do you type so fast???




Deis version of Dracula

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Aminroop said:


> Agreed.
> But compared to Rahul.G,she has more support within congress...or so I thought.



She is dumber than Pappu ,and that is quite an achievement. Just because she does not open her mouth as much as Pappu does not mean that she is smarter than Pappu.


Congress ,witnessing after what a train wreck pappu has become, is keeping her out of public scrutiny so that someone may carry Gandhi's name, when pappu fails, or die without an heir before becoming PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Probably a rumor spread by the BJP to further undermine the confidence of a beleaguered Pappu Gandhi.


After Rajiv Gandhi's death people had assumed that Gandhi family would not be able to lead the party anymore. Sonia Gandhi's accent was made fun of, and she faced a tough time to manage the party. But the elections of 2004(?) turned the tables.
I am sure one of the Gandhis is being groomed to be our next PM.
But I want Modi to get atleast one more term as PM. 
(Fingers crossed!!)



SarthakGanguly said:


> There is silence in the English media. Who do you think?


Is that the sign???



raktaka said:


> Deis version of Dracula


Lol
Can never imagine this man in Dracula costume.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> Is that the sign???


I will wait till tomorrow. I have my reports. Suggest NDA victory. I have my personal doubts. Lets see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> She is dumber than Pappu ,and that is quite an achievement. Just because she does not open her mouth as much as Pappu does not mean that she is smarter than Pappu.
> 
> 
> Congress ,witnessing after what a train wreck pappu has become, is keeping her out of public scrutiny so that someone may carry Gandhi's name, when pappu fails, or die without an heir before becoming PM.


No heir?
Errrrr 
I thought he had taken after his grand father.


----------



## Roybot

Aminroop said:


> After Rajiv Gandhi's death people had assumed that Gandhi family would not be able to lead the party anymore. Sonia Gandhi's accent was made fun of, and she faced a tough time to manage the party. But the elections of 2004(?) turned the tables.
> I am sure one of the Gandhis is being groomed to be our next PM.
> But I want Modi to get atleast one more term as PM.
> (Fingers crossed!!)
> 
> 
> Is that the sign???
> 
> 
> Lol
> Can never imagine this man in Dracula costume.



That was before the advent of social media, people were less informed, and BJP didn't have someone like Modi. I don't see Congress coming back to power ever. Maybe a national level "Maha Gathbandhan" , with Congress as a minor ally, but I don't see Congress ever crossing the 2 digit mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Maha Gathbandhan"


That will be disastrous....that is if they ever come back to power.

I absolutely love Modi- just that his silence over recent killings is a lil disturbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> One or two rallies in the Gandhi Kingdom, read Rae Barelli and Amethi, doesn't mean anything.




Who is this new chap with changed name ??I mean what was his old neme ?? Is he pakistani ??


----------



## Roybot

Aminroop said:


> That will be disastrous....that is if they ever come back to power.
> 
> I absolutely love Modi- just that his silence over recent killings is a lil disturbing.



There were 4 deaths over this beef issue, 3 Muslims and 1 Hindu, as unfortunate as they were, let's not label it as "killings".



SwAggeR said:


> Who is this new chap with changed name ??I mean what was his old neme ?? Is he pakistani ??



Begum Levina Khatun, from Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Aminroop said:


> No heir?
> Errrrr
> I thought he had taken after his grand father.



A decade down the line, pappu would start shooting blanks. No amount of medical help would produce an heir for Gandhi family.

Problem with grand father model is that Vadra pups are too young to become anything, and they carry surname, Vadra. Of course they could take surname of Gandhi by some fraud, but this is not 1940s where you could convert Nehru lineage into fake Gandhi lineage by wordplay. They would be massacred in court of public opinion for that level of deceit.


@SarthakGanguly 

This may interest you:





 

If you want more inspiration for music projecting strength, I would recommend this German band: Rammstein Official - YouTube

Most of their songs have been adapted for military theme by fanbois.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> There were 4 deaths over this beef issue, 3 Muslims and 1 Hindu, as unfortunate as they were, let's not label it as "killings".


They were killed. Isn't it?


Roybot said:


> Begum Levina Khatun, from Bangladesh






SwAggeR said:


> ? Is he pakistani ??


when was the last time you heard a Pakistani say they luv Modi?? Will they ever?


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> As i said, Amrinder Singh will separate from congress and form his own party that will be the end of congress in Punjab. Sikh's aren't anti Hindu they are anti BJP and Akali Dal. Claiming Sikh hate Hindus is ludicrous. IN Kerala Christians and Muslims are majority but they focused on 60 odd seats out of the 150. So if there is a Hindu consolidation, victory is still possible



I agree amrinder is last hope for my state 


SarthakGanguly said:


> Well, tough luck. I don't mind if they ban me. I am no Arun Shourie that I will cry 'Bad RSS bad Indrani bad Manvan'.
> The shorts MUST change. And they will. I am waiting for this current generation to retire.
> 
> With your brand of thinking Hindutva would forever have been a secretive card game for a selected few. What you (in plural) think is irrelevant. I will change it. Just wait and watch.



Quite a vision you have 



It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> A decade down the line, pappu would start shooting blanks. No amount of medical help would produce an heir for Gandhi family.
> 
> Problem with grand father model is that Vadra pups are too young to become anything, and they carry surname, Vadra. Of course they could take surname of Gandhi by some fraud, but this is not 1940s where you could convert Nehru lineage into fake Gandhi lineage by wordplay. They would be massacred in court of public opinion for that level of deceit.
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly
> 
> This may interest you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want more inspiration for music projecting strength, I would recommend this German band: Rammstein Official - YouTube
> 
> Most of their songs have been adapted for military theme by fanbois.



Nice one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> when was the last time you heard a Pakistani say they luv Modi?? Will they ever?



It was Horus if am not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> It was Horus if am not wrong.


Did he??? Haha 
He ocassionally says that to @Cherokee too.
I wonder what's cooking between them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> but this is not 1940s where you could convert Nehru lineage into fake Gandhi lineage by wordplay.



How did this happen then in the 1940s? This fraud?


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> Did he??? Haha
> He ocassionally says that to @Cherokee too.
> I wonder what's cooking between them.


Nah I think he bought congressi "increaing intolerance" churan which explains his laaaauuuu for Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

vsdoc said:


> How did this happen then in the 1940s? This fraud?


as that time nehru was MK ghandies favturate thats how 



Aminroop said:


> Did he??? Haha
> He ocassionally says that to @Cherokee too.
> I wonder what's cooking between them.


who are you never seen you here before what was your past ID name 



ranjeet said:


> Nah I think he bought congressi "increaing intolerance" churan which explains his laaaauuuu for Modi.


kaise mizaj hain sirji aur sunao bihar ki koi nayee taazi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

This guy is in no mood to pull back his punches. 

‘Original Bihari babu’ Shatrughan Sinha targets Arun Jaitley over ‘scooter party’ | The Indian Express

Deserves solid boot on his sorry arse.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> kaise mizaj hain sirji aur sunao bihar ki koi nayee taazi



Bas aapke nazaro karam hai janab .... daru sharu band ho rakhi hai .. aaj choti si window milne ke aasar hai mauka milte hi chauka laga denge. aap sunao old monk se meeting start hui ya nahi?


----------



## GURU DUTT

SwAggeR said:


> This guy is in no mood to pull back his punches.
> 
> ‘Original Bihari babu’ Shatrughan Sinha targets Arun Jaitley over ‘scooter party’ | The Indian Express
> 
> Deserves solid boot on his sorry arse.


he is nothing but a congressi stooge who wants to flaunt that he is still in BJP



ranjeet said:


> Bas aapke nazaro karam hai janab .... daru sharu band ho rakhi hai .. aaj choti si window milne ke aasar hai mauka milte hi chauka laga denge. aap sunao old monk se meeting start hui ya nahi?


sirji maine bhe kai hafto se old monk se kinara ker rakha hai ab jo bhi programm banega festive season ke baad hi bangega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Incorrect news reports on Moody’s Analysis



It is with regret the Government of India notes the irresponsible and distorted reporting by certain sections of the Indian media on what was the personal opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics. 

It is surprising that sections of the Indian media failed to make a distinction between Moody’s Analytics which is merely a data and analytics firm and Moody’s Investor Services, which provides Ratings services. 

It is also surprising that no due diligence was done and the readers were not informed about the difference between Moody’s Analytics and Moody’s Investor Services. Opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics has been splashed all across implying it as the opinion of Moody’s Analytics. 

The Government notes with distress that the personal opinion of a junior analyst was passed off as a commentary on India by a Rating Agency by the media to buttress the narrative it wants to portray. 

The media has a great role in enriching our national discourse, and such episodes seriously hamper its credibility, while spreading misinformation among the masses. 

Incorrect news reports on Moody’s Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## IndoCarib

Anupam Kher Booed By Audience At Tata Literature Festival

Soon after Kher rose to speak, he was booed after he recalled Shobha De's past as an editor of a film magazine "which printed gossip about which film star slept with whom."

Undeterred, Kher went on saying "people have an agenda and cannot handle a chaiwala becoming a PM."

As the booing continued, Kher said he had spoken to the festival organiser Anil Dharker in the morning and expressed his apprehensions of a paid audience at the debate.

This infuriated several members of the audience who kept on booing the actor.

His wife Kirron Kher, a BJP MP, who was in the audience rose to his defence but the audience did not stop booing Kher who said being a theatre artist he was used to such booing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Counter assault by I&B ministry.

pib.nic.in/newsite/mbErel.aspx?relid=130214

t is with regret the Government of India notes the irresponsible and distorted reporting by certain sections of the Indian media on what was the personal opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics. 

It is surprising that sections of the Indian media failed to make a distinction between Moody’s Analytics which is merely a data and analytics firm and Moody’s Investor Services, which provides Ratings services. 

It is also surprising that no due diligence was done and the readers were not informed about the difference between Moody’s Analytics and Moody’s Investor Services. Opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics has been splashed all across implying it as the opinion of Moody’s Analytics. 

The Government notes with distress that the personal opinion of a junior analyst was passed off as a commentary on India by a Rating Agency by the media to buttress the narrative it wants to portray. 

The media has a great role in enriching our national discourse, and such episodes seriously hamper its credibility, while spreading misinformation among the masses. 

***

Incorrect news reports on Moody’s Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## raktaka

SwAggeR said:


> Counter assault by I&B ministry.
> 
> pib.nic.in/newsite/mbErel.aspx?relid=130214
> 
> t is with regret the Government of India notes the irresponsible and distorted reporting by certain sections of the Indian media on what was the personal opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics.
> 
> It is surprising that sections of the Indian media failed to make a distinction between Moody’s Analytics which is merely a data and analytics firm and Moody’s Investor Services, which provides Ratings services.
> 
> It is also surprising that no due diligence was done and the readers were not informed about the difference between Moody’s Analytics and Moody’s Investor Services. Opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics has been splashed all across implying it as the opinion of Moody’s Analytics.
> 
> The Government notes with distress that the personal opinion of a junior analyst was passed off as a commentary on India by a Rating Agency by the media to buttress the narrative it wants to portray.
> 
> The media has a great role in enriching our national discourse, and such episodes seriously hamper its credibility, while spreading misinformation among the masses.
> 
> ***
> 
> Incorrect news reports on Moody’s Analysis




What is the point of this counter if the Media won't carry it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

ranjeet said:


> Incorrect news reports on Moody’s Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> It is with regret the Government of India notes the irresponsible and distorted reporting by certain sections of the Indian media on what was the personal opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics.
> 
> It is surprising that sections of the Indian media failed to make a distinction between Moody’s Analytics which is merely a data and analytics firm and Moody’s Investor Services, which provides Ratings services.
> 
> It is also surprising that no due diligence was done and the readers were not informed about the difference between Moody’s Analytics and Moody’s Investor Services. Opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics has been splashed all across implying it as the opinion of Moody’s Analytics.
> 
> The Government notes with distress that the personal opinion of a junior analyst was passed off as a commentary on India by a Rating Agency by the media to buttress the narrative it wants to portray.
> 
> The media has a great role in enriching our national discourse, and such episodes seriously hamper its credibility, while spreading misinformation among the masses.
> 
> Incorrect news reports on Moody’s Analysis




Sign of days to come ..? when govt will actively destroy the propaganda spread by Media ? or, will be another blooper ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

raktaka said:


> What is the point of this counter if the Media won't carry it ?




It isn't either good omens for the mainstream media.This counter news would be picked up by some if not all, media houses like Zee and India TV will definitely air it. DD as well as All India Radio news too will carry it.

Twitter has alread picked it up.

Social media is actually free media and people know that.

Actually this advent of Social media has unmasked the paid media to a great extent.

See this is how it is being seen by mainstream electronic media.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661912467392458752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661913344547229696

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

BJP praises Shah Rukh Khan, disapproves of Adityanath's comment comparing the actor with Hafiz Saeed - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Revisit.

Moody's Analytics to PM Narendra Modi: Rein in members or risk losing credibility - The Economic Times

Counter

Moody's Infamous Modi Report: Nothing Official About It | Vivek V Gumaste

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SwAggeR said:


> Counter assault by I&B ministry.
> 
> pib.nic.in/newsite/mbErel.aspx?relid=130214
> 
> t is with regret the Government of India notes the irresponsible and distorted reporting by certain sections of the Indian media on what was the personal opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics.
> 
> It is surprising that sections of the Indian media failed to make a distinction between Moody’s Analytics which is merely a data and analytics firm and Moody’s Investor Services, which provides Ratings services.
> 
> It is also surprising that no due diligence was done and the readers were not informed about the difference between Moody’s Analytics and Moody’s Investor Services. Opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics has been splashed all across implying it as the opinion of Moody’s Analytics.
> 
> The Government notes with distress that the personal opinion of a junior analyst was passed off as a commentary on India by a Rating Agency by the media to buttress the narrative it wants to portray.
> 
> The media has a great role in enriching our national discourse, and such episodes seriously hamper its credibility, while spreading misinformation among the masses.
> 
> ***
> 
> Incorrect news reports on Moody’s Analysis



To little to late



IndoCarib said:


> BJP praises Shah Rukh Khan, disapproves of Adityanath's comment comparing the actor with Hafiz Saeed - The Times of India



They need a dedicated media cell,heck even Pakistani government has one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

IndoCarib said:


> BJP praises Shah Rukh Khan, disapproves of Adityanath's comment comparing the actor with Hafiz Saeed - The Times of India




BJP is at war with itself. Those who are at far right want to take the narrative away from center right. Anyway I don't want struggle between far RIGHT , extreme Right and centere Right .



IndoCarib said:


> BJP praises Shah Rukh Khan, disapproves of Adityanath's comment comparing the actor with Hafiz Saeed - The Times of India




BJP is at war with itself. Those who are at far right want to take the narrative away from center right. Anyway I don't want struggle between far RIGHT , extreme Right and centere Right .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

SwAggeR said:


> BJP is at war with itself. Those who are at far right want to take the narrative away from center right. Anyway I don't want struggle between far RIGHT , extreme Right and centere Right .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJP is at war with itself. Those who are at far right want to take the narrative away from center right. Anyway I don't want struggle between far RIGHT , extreme Right and centere Right .


 
Yogi, Sadhwi and Kailash need to be caned Saudi style by the BJP top brass. Statements like the one they made will only take youth away from BJP. They are repeat offenders. I hope Modi does something

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

IndoCarib said:


> Yogi, Sadhwi and Kailash need to caned Saudi style by the BJP top brass. Statements like that will only take youth away from BJP. They are repeat offenders. I hope Modi does something



Yogi himself is too powerful in his own realms. Yes even for Modi. And unlike you I will feel offended if Modi does anything else than issuing gag order. 

I was hurt by center's initiatives against Swamy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

SwAggeR said:


> Yogi himself is too powerful in his own realms. Yes even for Modi. And unlike you I will feel offended if Modi does anything else than issuing gag order.
> 
> I was hurt by center's initiatives against Swamy.


 
Gag orders have been issued before. They dont seem to care. Needless controversy is something BJP shuld avoid now, especially when media seems to gunning for BJP, and Bihar election time


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661936315064172544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661936315064172544


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> Gag orders have been issued before. They dont seem to care. Needless controversy is something BJP shuld avoid now, especially when media seems to gunning for BJP, and Bihar election time



I agree some solid solution is needed to fix this.Ek kam karte hai 
Yogi ko sex scandal mein fassa dete hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Echo_419 said:


> I agree some solid solution is needed to fix this.Ek kam karte hai
> Yogi ko sex scandal mein fassa dete hai


 
sex scandal bahut zyada hua. that will be cannon fodder for Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Raveena at Times Now 


Bashing Award Wapasis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

Aminroop said:


> Lolz
> But he did threaten to behead the CM, so I guess he's half-way there.


All Hindus can do is threaten others... they never dare to implement there threats... u see coward bunch, hindus happen to be...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> Raveena at Times Now
> 
> 
> Bashing Award Wapasis



Akshay kumar ki kismat achi hai beauty with brains

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Akshay kumar ki kismat achi hai beauty with brains



She is a well known Sanghi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tridibans

Echo_419 said:


> Akshay kumar ki kismat achi hai beauty with brains



Arey bhai Akshay Kumar ki biwi Twinkle Khanna hai 

@ranjeet bhai ye to bawaal macha dega

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> She is a well known Sanghi


ahem!!!! 
She's a scorpion too.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Echo_419 said:


> I agree amrinder is last hope for my state
> 
> 
> Quite a vision you have
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one



Amarinder is set to be Punjab Congress Pradesh Chief. He can only revive CONg in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

SwAggeR said:


> Yogi himself is too powerful in his own realms. Yes even for Modi. And unlike you I will feel offended if Modi does anything else than issuing gag order.
> 
> I was hurt by center's initiatives against Swamy.



I don't want them to be gagged either. They should have the freedom to express themselves. Enough of walking on egg shells. Much of India actually responds positively to their tactics unlike what the urban freshly minted Hindutvavadi thinks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

SwAggeR said:


> Counter assault by I&B ministry.
> 
> pib.nic.in/newsite/mbErel.aspx?relid=130214
> 
> t is with regret the Government of India notes the irresponsible and distorted reporting by certain sections of the Indian media on what was the personal opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics.
> 
> It is surprising that sections of the Indian media failed to make a distinction between Moody’s Analytics which is merely a data and analytics firm and Moody’s Investor Services, which provides Ratings services.
> 
> It is also surprising that no due diligence was done and the readers were not informed about the difference between Moody’s Analytics and Moody’s Investor Services. Opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics has been splashed all across implying it as the opinion of Moody’s Analytics.
> 
> The Government notes with distress that the personal opinion of a junior analyst was passed off as a commentary on India by a Rating Agency by the media to buttress the narrative it wants to portray.
> 
> The media has a great role in enriching our national discourse, and such episodes seriously hamper its credibility, while spreading misinformation among the masses.
> 
> ***
> 
> Incorrect news reports on Moody’s Analysis



Everytime Media gives false news / propaganda news... GOI should come up with statement and clear their view/opinions.

This will force media to give a statement next day on TV and Print with apology or so. 

This will also let foreign media know openly on how tricky our media is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661909464354717698
PM's interaction through PRAGATI

Modiji keeps tab on important projects and issues.

We as Modi followers should do as much as we can to spread such good messages around FB and other social medias. It will be a drop in ocean but today's social media will make a huge difference.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661560866203148288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661221727201050628
Moody's upgrades Indian banking system to 'stable' - Moneycontrol.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bang Galore

*Intolerance has always existed: Niti Aayog’s Bibek Debroy*
Surojit Gupta,TNN | Nov 5, 2015, 02.32 AM IST





Bibek Debroy, Niti Aayog's member and a renowned economist.

_Niti Aayog's member *Bibek Debroy* is a renowned economist who is known for speaking his mind. In an interview to *TOI*, Debroy reflects on the issue of intolerance and cites examples to show the need for multiple views. *Excerpts:*_

*Q: A debate has been raging on the issue of intolerance in the country. What has been your experience?*

*A: *What is generally not known is that Jagdish Bhagwati was essentially made to leave Delhi School of Economics and had to go abroad because his life was made very uncomfortable. He left DSE because there is a certain prevailing climate of opinion and if you buck that, your life is made uncomfortable.

In the course of the second five-year plan, a committee of economists was set up to examine it. Dr B.R. Shenoy was the only one who opposed it. Do you find Dr Shenoy's name mentioned in the history of union policymaking? No. He was completely ostracized. He could not get a job in India and he ended up in Ceylon.


The third is a book called 'Heart of India', written by Alexander Campbell who was a journalist. A patronizing book for that day and time but it is still banned in India because it says frivolous things about Jawaharlal Nehru, socialism in India, and the Planning Commission. People who say there should not be bans, why don't they ever mention 'Heart of India'.

I cited these three examples to drive home the point that intolerance has always existed and we will be stupid if we haven't recognized it.

*Q: At a personal level, did you ever experience intolerance in the academic arena?*

*A: *I studied at Presidency College in Kolkata and in a real sense my first job was there at its Centre for Research. Then it was time for me to apply for a proper job, meaning Department of Economics. The head of the department was Dipak Banerjee, who told me you are not going to get a job, just forget it. Remember it was the Left. All the experts are Left-wing. So, I went off to Pune.

*Q: How do you view the Rajiv Gandhi Institute, which you once headed, holding this conference on the issue of intolerance?*

*A: *I was there for eight years and during that period we consciously distanced ourselves from the Congress. In 2002, I decided to organize a conference on what India was supposed to be, what its society be like, what the idea of India would be? I invited Seshadri Chari who was the editor of Organiser. Several people from the Left also came.

On the day of the seminar, a paper front-paged a report 'Congress think tank invites editor of Organiser." I get a phone call from 10, Janpath. Not Mrs Gandhi. "Madam has asked me to speak to you. Please withdraw this invitation to Seshadri Chari." I said I have issued the invitation and if Madam wants to talk to me, let her talk to me. Ten minutes later the phone rings again. "Will you please ask Seshadri Chari to give in writing what he is going to speak?" I said I am not going to do that. "No, Madam wants to see it."


Again the phone rings. "What happens if Seshadri Chari goes ahead and speaks about Godhra?" Meanwhile, all hell broke loose and some noted Congress people dropped out because Seshadri Chari was invited. I held the conference.

In 2004, Loveesh Bhandari and I did a study on economic freedom rating of states. Gujarat was number one. In 2005, municipal elections were being held in Gujarat and a newspaper carried a front page story, 'Congress think tank ranks Modi's Gujarat as number one', and all hell broke loose. I got a note from Mrs Gandhi saying anything that the Rajiv Gandhi Institute publishes henceforth be politically vetted. I said this is not acceptable to me. I resigned.




There was an Arjun Sengupta Commission. Next day, I was thrown out of there. I was on two task forces of Planning Commission, I was thrown out of there. Did anyone complain? I only remember two people. One is Loveesh, he was biased because he was the co-author, and the other was a journalist, Seetha Parthasarathy. All these people who are complaining about different points of view, none of them raised their voices.

The intellectual discourse has been captured by a certain kind of people, with certain kinds of views. It is a bit like a monopoly and that monopoly does not like outsiders and that monopoly survives on the basis of networks.

*Q: A section of academics has raised the issue of growing intolerance. Do you think they have a point or is it because they are politically aligned?*

*A: *If you tell me intolerance is increasing, it is purely anecdotal and is purely a subjective perception, there is no point in arguing with you because you will say it is increasing and I will say there is no evidence of it increasing. The only way I can measure something is that if I have got some quantitative indicator. If I look at any quantitative indictor, communal violence incidents, internet freedom, these are objective indicators, and I don't think it is increasing. In the intellectual circuit there has always been that intolerance. Let's not pretend otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Roybot

@vsdoc

Didn't want to derail the other thread, but see what I mean? And when I accused @Joe Shearer of spreading hysteria and panic, he vehemently opposed it.






"Forced to hang my head in shame": Former Navy chief writes open letter to President Mukherjee, PM M | Page 20

@Joe Shearer perhaps you could explain your comments made in the other thread. What has changed in India post 2014 that made you wonder if, "Pakistan is the new India, and if India has lost it". Something very drastic must have happened for you to even think about abandoning the ship at this age.

I mean if this is not spreading hysteria then I don't know what is?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vsdoc

Roybot said:


> @vsdoc
> 
> Didn't want to derail the other thread, but see what I mean? And when I accused @Joe Shearer of spreading hysteria and panic, he vehemently opposed it.
> 
> View attachment 269502
> 
> 
> "Forced to hang my head in shame": Former Navy chief writes open letter to President Mukherjee, PM M | Page 20
> 
> @Joe Shearer perhaps you could explain your comments made in the other thread. What has changed in India post 2014 that made you wonder if, "Pakistan is the new India, and if India has lost it". Something very drastic must have happened for you to even think about abandoning the ship at this age.
> 
> I mean if this is not spreading hysteria then I don't know what is?



My limited point was that you should not be churlish and spoil the feel good self congratulatory mood for others.


----------



## Sky lord

Bang Galore said:


> *Intolerance has always existed: Niti Aayog’s Bibek Debroy*
> Surojit Gupta,TNN | Nov 5, 2015, 02.32 AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibek Debroy, Niti Aayog's member and a renowned economist.
> 
> _Niti Aayog's member *Bibek Debroy* is a renowned economist who is known for speaking his mind. In an interview to *TOI*, Debroy reflects on the issue of intolerance and cites examples to show the need for multiple views. *Excerpts:*_
> 
> *Q: A debate has been raging on the issue of intolerance in the country. What has been your experience?*
> 
> *A: *What is generally not known is that Jagdish Bhagwati was essentially made to leave Delhi School of Economics and had to go abroad because his life was made very uncomfortable. He left DSE because there is a certain prevailing climate of opinion and if you buck that, your life is made uncomfortable.
> 
> In the course of the second five-year plan, a committee of economists was set up to examine it. Dr B.R. Shenoy was the only one who opposed it. Do you find Dr Shenoy's name mentioned in the history of union policymaking? No. He was completely ostracized. He could not get a job in India and he ended up in Ceylon.
> 
> 
> The third is a book called 'Heart of India', written by Alexander Campbell who was a journalist. A patronizing book for that day and time but it is still banned in India because it says frivolous things about Jawaharlal Nehru, socialism in India, and the Planning Commission. People who say there should not be bans, why don't they ever mention 'Heart of India'.
> 
> I cited these three examples to drive home the point that intolerance has always existed and we will be stupid if we haven't recognized it.
> 
> *Q: At a personal level, did you ever experience intolerance in the academic arena?*
> 
> *A: *I studied at Presidency College in Kolkata and in a real sense my first job was there at its Centre for Research. Then it was time for me to apply for a proper job, meaning Department of Economics. The head of the department was Dipak Banerjee, who told me you are not going to get a job, just forget it. Remember it was the Left. All the experts are Left-wing. So, I went off to Pune.
> 
> *Q: How do you view the Rajiv Gandhi Institute, which you once headed, holding this conference on the issue of intolerance?*
> 
> *A: *I was there for eight years and during that period we consciously distanced ourselves from the Congress. In 2002, I decided to organize a conference on what India was supposed to be, what its society be like, what the idea of India would be? I invited Seshadri Chari who was the editor of Organiser. Several people from the Left also came.
> 
> On the day of the seminar, a paper front-paged a report 'Congress think tank invites editor of Organiser." I get a phone call from 10, Janpath. Not Mrs Gandhi. "Madam has asked me to speak to you. Please withdraw this invitation to Seshadri Chari." I said I have issued the invitation and if Madam wants to talk to me, let her talk to me. Ten minutes later the phone rings again. "Will you please ask Seshadri Chari to give in writing what he is going to speak?" I said I am not going to do that. "No, Madam wants to see it."
> 
> 
> Again the phone rings. "What happens if Seshadri Chari goes ahead and speaks about Godhra?" Meanwhile, all hell broke loose and some noted Congress people dropped out because Seshadri Chari was invited. I held the conference.
> 
> In 2004, Loveesh Bhandari and I did a study on economic freedom rating of states. Gujarat was number one. In 2005, municipal elections were being held in Gujarat and a newspaper carried a front page story, 'Congress think tank ranks Modi's Gujarat as number one', and all hell broke loose. I got a note from Mrs Gandhi saying anything that the Rajiv Gandhi Institute publishes henceforth be politically vetted. I said this is not acceptable to me. I resigned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was an Arjun Sengupta Commission. Next day, I was thrown out of there. I was on two task forces of Planning Commission, I was thrown out of there. Did anyone complain? I only remember two people. One is Loveesh, he was biased because he was the co-author, and the other was a journalist, Seetha Parthasarathy. All these people who are complaining about different points of view, none of them raised their voices.
> 
> The intellectual discourse has been captured by a certain kind of people, with certain kinds of views. It is a bit like a monopoly and that monopoly does not like outsiders and that monopoly survives on the basis of networks.
> 
> *Q: A section of academics has raised the issue of growing intolerance. Do you think they have a point or is it because they are politically aligned?*
> 
> *A: *If you tell me intolerance is increasing, it is purely anecdotal and is purely a subjective perception, there is no point in arguing with you because you will say it is increasing and I will say there is no evidence of it increasing. The only way I can measure something is that if I have got some quantitative indicator. If I look at any quantitative indictor, communal violence incidents, internet freedom, these are objective indicators, and I don't think it is increasing. In the intellectual circuit there has always been that intolerance. Let's not pretend otherwise.



Brilliant piece. It makes me sad that Indians, one of the most talented races on the planet, have been kept in such poverty and squalor by these elite selfish thugs who have been running our country for so many decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Sky lord said:


> Brilliant piece. It makes me sad that Indians, one of the most talented races on the planet, have been kept in such poverty and squalor by these elite selfish thugs who have been running our country for so many decades.



The headline used is telling. "*Intolerance has always existed*" suggests that someone is making excuses for it being present now. What Bibek Debroy said was this - _*"In the intellectual circuit there has always been that intolerance. Let's not pretend otherwise."*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vsdoc

Bang Galore said:


> The headline used is telling. "*Intolerance has always existed*" suggests that someone is making excuses for it being present now. What Bibek Debroy said was this - _*"In the intellectual circuit there has always been that intolerance. Let's not pretend otherwise."*_



It's not that we are witnessing the death throes of intellectualism.

It's just that we are witnessing a certain lean of intellectualism being dragged off their coseted pedestals kicking and screaming in feigned outrage.

I am reminded of France.

Of Russia.

We are having our revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

Bang Galore said:


> The headline used is telling. "*Intolerance has always existed*" suggests that someone is making excuses for it being present now. What Bibek Debroy said was this - _*"In the intellectual circuit there has always been that intolerance. Let's not pretend otherwise."*_


What he is describing is more than just "intolerance" which is a fairly mild world. It was more like the pushing of state sponsored propaganda and complete black out of alternative viewpoints. You tow the Nehruvian socialist line or else you'll never work again - much more than just tame bigotry, it's active snuffing out of alternative view points.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

vsdoc said:


> It's not that we are witnessing the death throes of intellectualism.
> 
> It's just that we are witnessing a certain lean of intellectualism being dragged off their coseted pedestals kicking and screaming in feigned outrage.



Yeah. Take the case of Gajendra Chauhan & the FTII. No one has made the case that this guy is some sort of an evil monster, the best they can come up with is that he is not the most competent or that he lacks the necessary qualifications_ (whatever that might be)_ to head the institute. And what do they do to protest the appointment of this _"incompetent & unqualified" _chap? They appeal to that great standard bearer of those virtues...._Rahul Gandhi...! 
_
Tells you quite a bit of what is happening now.

Reactions: Like Like:

11


----------



## Marxist

Voted for bjp in local body poll ...

*Trolls target former beauty queen and BJP's woman candidate in Kerala for her modelling past *

- See more at: Trolls target former beauty queen and BJP's woman candidate in Kerala for her modelling past | The News Minute

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

SO far as pollsters go, things are going too good for NDA...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Is this true?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662133175007645697

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Shahrukh ko notice mila he


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> SO far as pollsters go, things are going too good for NDA...



As far as exit polls go, which one got it right during the 2014 elections?



ranjeet said:


> Is this true?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662133175007645697



Reminds me of the Deen Dayal Upadhyay blood donation drive-Bakrid issue. Let's see if there is any outrage.



Jason bourne said:


> Shahrukh ko notice mila he



Shah Rukh comments came after ED notice: Lekhi - India News Analysis Opinions on Niti Central - Bold and Right



> Lekhi also termed “illiterate” all who have spoken out and returned awards over claims of “growing intolerance” in the country and said they were “patronised (sic)” under Congress’s tenure.”
> 
> *I want the world to know that he (Shah Rukh) received an ED notice on October 26 and India became intolerant on the 1st or 2nd of November,” Lekhi said on the sidelines of an event here.” *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> As far as exit polls go, which one got it right during the 2014 elections?



Chanakya and many pollsters i know got the 2014 right as well(including the huge margin part)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

How is the last phase going?
57 seats are up for election today with 24 on NDA's side.
I saw this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662137061940400128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

raktaka said:


> Congress will still survive in punjab, Kerala, Bengal. Possibly in Maharashtra too.


 
it is dying in bengal. It will be either third or fourth.


----------



## raktaka

ranjeet said:


> Is this true?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662133175007645697



Why not ? After all the CM said he eats beef. Diwali means nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

To be honest, the more I see things play out here in our country, the more I am convinced that we are in a war for the soul of India.

This is not a war against the minorities.

This is not even a war against one minority.

This is a war to control and run India. Versus to protect one's sanctified turf as the hordes roll in.

This is a war to make sure that the large majority never coalesces into one to prevent that from happening.

This is a war where small special interest hitherto pampered groups will get into bed with each other for that return to status quo.

We saw it playing out in Delhi. We are seeing it play out in Bihar. It will play out in West Bengal as well.

It is just a coincidental byproduct, and not the real crux, that this war also has Hindu lovers and Hindu haters pitted against each other. As a natural gravitation to two teams.

But that's not what the fight is all about. Because the fight is not about India, but the fight for control of India. And the defense of one's turf against the barbarians as they roll in.

Its not going to be sterile or bloodless. The barbarians are armed, educated, articulate, well connected, prosperous and very well fed. On cake and wine alike.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kurup

vsdave2302 said:


> it is dying in bengal. It will be either third or fourth.



In kerala it's still alive due to weak BJP and demographics .

I hope it will be finished in Punjab , K'taka and M'rashtra by a decades time if any suitable alternative opposition arises .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> How is the last phase going?
> 57 seats are up for election today with 24 on NDA's side.
> I saw this
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662137061940400128



31/57 in phase V is like saying sun rises in the west. If it happens, its going to shock the MBG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Chanakya and many pollsters i know got the 2014 right as well(including the huge margin part)



Did you read Surjit Bhalla's opinion? 
No Proof Required: Spot the difference between Delhi and Bihar elections | The Indian Express

I simply can't wrap my head about how these opinions are so widely different. It's


----------



## GURU DUTT

Star Wars said:


> 31/57 in phase V is like saying sun rises in the west. If it happens, its going to shock the MBG


what is MBG 



vsdoc said:


> It's not that we are witnessing the death throes of intellectualism.
> 
> It's just that we are witnessing a certain lean of intellectualism being dragged off their coseted pedestals kicking and screaming in feigned outrage.
> 
> I am reminded of France.
> 
> Of Russia.
> 
> *We are having our revolution*.



please expalin the bolded part .... cheers doc


----------



## Roybot

Bang Galore said:


> Did you read Surjit Bhalla's opinion?
> No Proof Required: Spot the difference between Delhi and Bihar elections | The Indian Express
> 
> I simply can't wrap my head about how these opinions are so widely different. It's



All he has done is added up the individual vote shares of Congress+RJD+JD(U) and concluded that MGB will win . If only it was that simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

GURU DUTT said:


> please expalin the bolded part .... cheers doc



We are seeing the masses seize power and overthrow the entrenched royalty. 

Bastions have been breached.

Next will be firing squads and the guillotines. 

And the entrenched royalty will either be butchered. Stripped of their finery. Or move into exile.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

Roybot said:


> All he has done is added up the individual vote shares of Congress+RJD+JD(U) and concluded that MGB will win . If only it was that simple.



Bhalla is neither an idiot _(he predicted 2014 fairly well)_ nor is he in the anti-Modi camp. My point is simple, how the heck are so many people reading this election so very differently? Weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

Aminroop said:


> After Rajiv Gandhi's death people had assumed that Gandhi family would not be able to lead the party anymore. Sonia Gandhi's accent was made fun of, and she faced a tough time to manage the party. But the elections of 2004(?) turned the tables.
> I am sure one of the Gandhis is being groomed to be our next PM.
> But I want Modi to get atleast one more term as PM.
> (Fingers crossed!!)
> 
> 
> Is that the sign???
> 
> 
> Lol
> Can never imagine this man in Dracula costume.


 
If Modi gets one more term, belive me that congress is finished. Congress has the chance in those states where there is 2 party system. Congress is finished in Tamilnadu, Bihar, UP like states. It is on the verge of being Zero in WB. Itwill be Mamta Vs BJP. It is fininshing very fast in Andhra and orissa. Very soon it will be scenarion in india in which congress will not be able to open an account in half of Indian states in parliament election. There does not appear to be a remote possibility where congress can get 3 figure seats any time in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

If you are on twitter please add Intolarant next to your name , Sanghi twitter movement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

vsdoc said:


> We are seeing the masses seize power and overthrow the entrenched royalty.
> 
> Bastions have been breached.
> 
> Next will be firing squads and the guillotines.
> 
> And the entrenched royalty will either be butchered. Stripped of their finery. Or move into exile.


so you mean to say all those who are crying from rooftops about so called danger to secularism and tolrence are infact paranoid about there future as they know its payback time from those whome they always tormented and got away with ... man this is so exiting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdoc

GURU DUTT said:


> so you mean to say all those who are crying from rooftops about so called danger to secularism and tolrence are infact paranoid about there future as they know its payback time from those whome they always tormented and got away with ... man this is so exiting



Yes their days are done.

Time to roll up their sleeves and actually do some work.

Because this revolution is going to hit the lot where it hurts the most.

_Pet par._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

vsdoc said:


> Yes their days are done.
> 
> Time to roll up their sleeves and actually do some work.
> 
> Because this revolution is going to hit the lot where it hurts the most.
> 
> _Pet par._


i wonder what is stopping NaMo sarkar in taking back the prime bunglows , pensions, tax benefits and other travel related perks given to them by goverments in past from all those who are making heu and cry over so called "growing intolrence"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

GURU DUTT said:


> i wonder what is stopping NaMo sarkar in taking back the prime bunglows , pensions, tax benefits and other travel related perks given to them by goverments in past from all those who are making heu and cry over so called "growing intolrence"



We do not want to propagate the hysteria of a witch hunt.

Rest assured all witches are identified.

Stakes are readied.

And pyres kept dry.

It is very clear from the discourse that this is a generation which has been chaffing at the bit for much of free India's existence. 

Scores will be settled. And its only fair, in the larger scheme of things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Bang Galore said:


> Bhalla is neither an idiot _(he predicted 2014 fairly well)_ nor is he in the anti-Modi camp. My point is simple, how the heck are so many people reading this election so very differently? Weird.



That's Bihar for you. 

Bhalla is a close friend of Mr Shourie though, so who knows what camp he belongs to.


----------



## vsdoc

Roybot said:


> That's Bihar for you.
> 
> Bhalla is a close friend of Mr Shourie though, so who knows what camp he belongs to.



What time today? 6 p.m.?


----------



## Bang Galore

Roybot said:


> That's Bihar for you.
> 
> *Bhalla is a close friend of Mr Shourie though, so who knows what camp he belongs to*.



Doesn't make sense. By evening today, the exit polls will be out & the results in a couple of days. Surely his reputation matters more, not like anyone in Bihar will be influenced by his opinion.


----------



## GURU DUTT

vsdoc said:


> We do not want to propagate the hysteria of a witch hunt.
> 
> Rest assured all witches are identified.
> 
> Stakes are readied.
> 
> And pyres kept dry.
> 
> It is very clear from the discourse that this is a generation which has been chaffing at the bit for much of free India's existence.
> 
> Scores will be settled. And its only fair, in the larger scheme of things.


but why wate why not decimate them before they regroup to start a new offensive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Did you read Surjit Bhalla's opinion?
> No Proof Required: Spot the difference between Delhi and Bihar elections | The Indian Express
> I simply can't wrap my head about how these opinions are so widely different. It's



Caste equations alone cannot win, And this is not the bihar of the 90s where Caste alone could win. Neither are Yadavs nor are Kurmi's staunchly loyal to Lalu, Nitish. Maybe Kurmi's a bit more to Nitish. Castes are most likely to vote for a strong local Caste candidate irrespective of political allegiance either way.


----------



## Roybot

vsdoc said:


> What time today? 6 p.m.?



Yup, in about 5 hours from now. Shyte s about to get real.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

GURU DUTT said:


> but why wate why not decimate them before they regroup to start a new offensive



Sirji because India is watching.

And regardless of how we speak on social forums, India has a conscience. 

And some class.

And heritage.

This change came from the people.

It will stay - or vanish - because of the people.

I find it quite fascinating to be honest. A very sophisticated democracy, riding on the shoulders of a very mature electorate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> Yup, in about 5 hours from now. Shyte s about to get real.



Chanakya exit polls will be out, then we will know 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662161102759813120

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

*National Herald case: Here's three things the Modi govt could've done*

National Herald case: Here's three things the Modi govt could've done - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

vsdoc said:


> It's not that we are witnessing the death throes of intellectualism.
> 
> It's just that we are witnessing a certain lean of intellectualism being dragged off their coseted pedestals kicking and screaming in feigned outrage.
> 
> I am reminded of France.
> 
> Of Russia.
> 
> We are having our revolution.



Lets hope this happens. This monopoly of expression must go.



Marxist said:


> *National Herald case: Here's three things the Modi govt could've done*
> 
> National Herald case: Here's three things the Modi govt could've done - Firstpost



Modi could have done so many things. But right after becoming PM, he was bitten by ABV bug. He also wanted to become a statesman who does not interfere in the works of agencies. Guess what ? This cost you the whole narrative. Delhi and Bihar are just consequences of that pussyfooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdoc

saurav said:


> Lets hope this happens. This monopoly of expression must go.



Its already happened. Cannot you guys see it?

We say the educated urban middle class do not count in India.

But in this war they have a very important role to play.

To be the right wing mirror image of the condescending libero-leftist intellectual elite.

Give it back to them in words, thoughts, intelligence, logic, social standing, and money power.

Remove from them the sneering exclusivism of their pedestals as they find a huge (hitherto silent, non-interfering) counter-force already there, awakened and vocal. On the same pedestals, oftentimes higher. Staring them down.

Reduce them to a minority.

Peripheralize and expose.

Basically show the proletariat that the Emperor never had any clothes on. He was naked from the start.

And then leave the rest to them - at the hustings, and on the ground. 

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Lets hope this happens. This monopoly of expression must go.
> Modi could have done so many things. But right after becoming PM, he was bitten by ABV bug. He also wanted to become a statesman who does not interfere in the works of agencies. Guess what ? This cost you the whole narrative. Delhi and Bihar are just consequences of that pussyfooting.



Lets wait until the Bihar results come out before jumping to conclusions. he isn't as docile as ABV either, He has been working overdrive on NGO's and missionaries.As for NH, swamy gave January timeline, i trust him to do his work. . Not sure why people always think though two extremes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Voted in Kerala panchayat elections

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Voted in Kerala panchayat elections


Wonder what will happen to Leftists if BJP gets one in Kerala panchayat.


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Lets wait until the Bihar results come out before jumping to conclusions. he isn't as docile as ABV either, He has been working overdrive on NGO's and missionaries.As for NH, swamy gave January timeline, i trust him to do his work. . Not sure why people always think though two extremes.



O bhai, I am not talking about election result. Whatever happens on sunday, BJP is net gainer politically. I am talking about the discourse which media was able to set up before Delhi and Bihar elections. Allowing this much power to media is the biggest folly. Urban fence sitters will get influenced if this keeps happening. Media must be controlled.

As for NH, Modi govt is not giving support to Swamy which should have been given.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> O bhai, I am not talking about election result. Whatever happens on sunday, BJP is net gainer politically. I am talking about the discourse which media was able to set up before Delhi and Bihar elections. Allowing this much power to media is the biggest folly. Urban fence sitters will get influenced if this keeps happening. Media must be controlled.
> 
> As for NH, Modi govt is not giving support to Swamy which should have been given.



pdf Sanghi's could manage the media far better than the morons in BJP. God knows what theyare thinking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Chanakya exit polls will be out, then we will know
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662161102759813120



Chankaya has not been right in Jharkhand. Was wrong by a huge margin. So even if his intentions are correct, his methodology is suspect. Probably due to saffron bias.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

saurav said:


> Urban fence sitters will get influenced if this keeps happening. Media must be controlled.


Totally agreed. International reputation also matters. This is a dirty job. Requires a different set of people. A Govt. can't issue gag orders to the media on such grounds. It can turn a blind eye to orgs doing mischief to media people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Wonder what will happen to Leftists if BJP gets one in Kerala panchayat.



BJP will open its account in Kerala Panchayat i believe...



saurav said:


> Chankaya has not been right in Jharkhand. Was wrong by a huge margin. So even if his intentions are correct, his methodology is suspect. Probably due to saffron bias.



Chanakya is either 99% accurate or 99% not...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> pdf Sanghi's could manage the media far better than the morons in BJP. God knows what theyare thinking



Not PDF Sanghis, Professionals. Why not give media management to professionals ? Why let a guy like PK go to opposite camp ? These are the questions which AS needs to ponder on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Not PDF Sanghis, Professionals. Why not give media management to professionals ? Why let a guy like PK go to opposite camp ? These are the questions which AS needs to ponder on.



lol...i did not literally mean pdf Sanghi's manage BJP media cell . PK wanted a cabinet post, modi said no.. Why else would PK move to the opposite camp ? Besides people give PK too much credit. 2 of his guys was also arrested today in Bihar for spreading pamflets RSS reservation. People also give English speaking Media way waay too much importance..


----------



## vsdoc

Man all this PK, AS, NH short forms are leaving me massively stumped?

Is this the FB/Twitterization of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> Incorrect news reports on Moody’s Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> It is with regret the Government of India notes the irresponsible and distorted reporting by certain sections of the Indian media on what was the personal opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics.
> 
> It is surprising that sections of the Indian media failed to make a distinction between Moody’s Analytics which is merely a data and analytics firm and Moody’s Investor Services, which provides Ratings services.
> 
> It is also surprising that no due diligence was done and the readers were not informed about the difference between Moody’s Analytics and Moody’s Investor Services. Opinion of a Junior Associate Economist employed with Moody’s Analytics has been splashed all across implying it as the opinion of Moody’s Analytics.
> 
> The Government notes with distress that the personal opinion of a junior analyst was passed off as a commentary on India by a Rating Agency by the media to buttress the narrative it wants to portray.
> 
> The media has a great role in enriching our national discourse, and such episodes seriously hamper its credibility, while spreading misinformation among the masses.
> 
> Incorrect news reports on Moody’s Analysis



Typical Indian media. Have they ever done any fact-checking? You post something on social media, they would publish it as a news item.


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> lol...i did not literally mean pdf Sanghi's manage BJP media cell . PK wanted a cabinet post, modi said no.. Why else would PK move to the opposite camp ? Besides people give PK too much credit. 2 of his guys was also arrested today in Bihar for spreading pamflets RSS reservation. People also give English speaking Media way waay too much importance..



Not cabinet but something else should have been given. Just look at how he changed JD-U's fortunes in Bihar. This guy has talent. BJP media management could have got him what he wanted. And BTW I am not talking about only PK. Any person or, agency of repute can be employed. There is not shortage of money I suppose. Employ one agency full time.


----------



## jaunty

Echo_419 said:


> Akshay kumar ki kismat achi hai beauty with brains



That is true, although she is not Raveena. His wife can definitely write.


----------



## saurav

SarthakGanguly said:


> Totally agreed. International reputation also matters. This is a dirty job. Requires a different set of people. A Govt. can't issue gag orders to the media on such grounds. It can turn a blind eye to orgs doing mischief to media people.



Perfectly put.

This war will not be short and swift. Will be fought on all fronts. Employ people with required set of specialties and give them funds. Hands off approach will not work. India is vastly different than Gujrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Bang Galore said:


> *Intolerance has always existed: Niti Aayog’s Bibek Debroy*
> Surojit Gupta,TNN | Nov 5, 2015, 02.32 AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibek Debroy, Niti Aayog's member and a renowned economist.
> 
> _Niti Aayog's member *Bibek Debroy* is a renowned economist who is known for speaking his mind. In an interview to *TOI*, Debroy reflects on the issue of intolerance and cites examples to show the need for multiple views. *Excerpts:*_
> 
> *Q: A debate has been raging on the issue of intolerance in the country. What has been your experience?*
> 
> *A: *What is generally not known is that Jagdish Bhagwati was essentially made to leave Delhi School of Economics and had to go abroad because his life was made very uncomfortable. He left DSE because there is a certain prevailing climate of opinion and if you buck that, your life is made uncomfortable.
> 
> In the course of the second five-year plan, a committee of economists was set up to examine it. Dr B.R. Shenoy was the only one who opposed it. Do you find Dr Shenoy's name mentioned in the history of union policymaking? No. He was completely ostracized. He could not get a job in India and he ended up in Ceylon.
> 
> 
> The third is a book called 'Heart of India', written by Alexander Campbell who was a journalist. A patronizing book for that day and time but it is still banned in India because it says frivolous things about Jawaharlal Nehru, socialism in India, and the Planning Commission. People who say there should not be bans, why don't they ever mention 'Heart of India'.
> 
> I cited these three examples to drive home the point that intolerance has always existed and we will be stupid if we haven't recognized it.
> 
> *Q: At a personal level, did you ever experience intolerance in the academic arena?*
> 
> *A: *I studied at Presidency College in Kolkata and in a real sense my first job was there at its Centre for Research. Then it was time for me to apply for a proper job, meaning Department of Economics. The head of the department was Dipak Banerjee, who told me you are not going to get a job, just forget it. Remember it was the Left. All the experts are Left-wing. So, I went off to Pune.
> 
> *Q: How do you view the Rajiv Gandhi Institute, which you once headed, holding this conference on the issue of intolerance?*
> 
> *A: *I was there for eight years and during that period we consciously distanced ourselves from the Congress. In 2002, I decided to organize a conference on what India was supposed to be, what its society be like, what the idea of India would be? I invited Seshadri Chari who was the editor of Organiser. Several people from the Left also came.
> 
> On the day of the seminar, a paper front-paged a report 'Congress think tank invites editor of Organiser." I get a phone call from 10, Janpath. Not Mrs Gandhi. "Madam has asked me to speak to you. Please withdraw this invitation to Seshadri Chari." I said I have issued the invitation and if Madam wants to talk to me, let her talk to me. Ten minutes later the phone rings again. "Will you please ask Seshadri Chari to give in writing what he is going to speak?" I said I am not going to do that. "No, Madam wants to see it."
> 
> 
> Again the phone rings. "What happens if Seshadri Chari goes ahead and speaks about Godhra?" Meanwhile, all hell broke loose and some noted Congress people dropped out because Seshadri Chari was invited. I held the conference.
> 
> In 2004, Loveesh Bhandari and I did a study on economic freedom rating of states. Gujarat was number one. In 2005, municipal elections were being held in Gujarat and a newspaper carried a front page story, 'Congress think tank ranks Modi's Gujarat as number one', and all hell broke loose. I got a note from Mrs Gandhi saying anything that the Rajiv Gandhi Institute publishes henceforth be politically vetted. I said this is not acceptable to me. I resigned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was an Arjun Sengupta Commission. Next day, I was thrown out of there. I was on two task forces of Planning Commission, I was thrown out of there. Did anyone complain? I only remember two people. One is Loveesh, he was biased because he was the co-author, and the other was a journalist, Seetha Parthasarathy. All these people who are complaining about different points of view, none of them raised their voices.
> 
> The intellectual discourse has been captured by a certain kind of people, with certain kinds of views. It is a bit like a monopoly and that monopoly does not like outsiders and that monopoly survives on the basis of networks.
> 
> *Q: A section of academics has raised the issue of growing intolerance. Do you think they have a point or is it because they are politically aligned?*
> 
> *A: *If you tell me intolerance is increasing, it is purely anecdotal and is purely a subjective perception, there is no point in arguing with you because you will say it is increasing and I will say there is no evidence of it increasing. The only way I can measure something is that if I have got some quantitative indicator. If I look at any quantitative indictor, communal violence incidents, internet freedom, these are objective indicators, and I don't think it is increasing. In the intellectual circuit there has always been that intolerance. Let's not pretend otherwise.



That is true although I am not entirely unhappy with it being a national discussion. The result of such discourse is generally positive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Not cabinet but something else should have been given. Just look at how he changed JD-U's fortunes in Bihar. This guy has talent. BJP media management could have got him what he wanted. And BTW I am not talking about only PK. Any person or, agency of repute can be employed. There is not shortage of money I suppose. Employ one agency full time.



Sorry to say but You are entirely wrong here. JDU fortunes turned for the worst. even with 2014 mandate for BJP both JDU and RJD together had nearly 45% of the vote share with BJP having 38% of the voteshare. BIhar was almost a confirmed lost due to the caste arithmetic. Its Amit Shah which broke down the Caste Arithmetic by taking away his Dalit and Maha dalit voters and enticing young Yadav voters towards NDA. PK became an opportunist and left, he saw the caste arithmetic and the fame he would get by defeating BJP in BIhar, now he will pay the price for his stupidity.PK is seriously overblown and so is his talent, the fact that BJP has gained considerable voteshare and foothold in Bihar despite the huge advantage MBG had shows his talent or lack of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Chanakya exit polls will be out, then we will know
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662161102759813120



BJP has a very good chance of winning the assembly elections in Assam next year. People are fed up with the Gogoi govt and AGP is almost non existent. So the only alternative is BJP and they have gained a lot of grass root level support. With influential politicians like Himanta Biswa Sarma moving to BJP they are definitely in a very good position now.


----------



## drunken-monke

SarthakGanguly said:


> Seems like my network did well - predicting 122 seats up to now. But I personally have doubts.


Kamine don't keep doubt.. Our heart will be in our mouth.. Zara reham kar aurbata ki "Ab ki Bar Bihar me Kisaki Sarkar"...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> BJP has a very good chance of winning the assembly elections in Assam next year. People are fed up with the Gogoi govt and AGP is almost non existent. So the only alternative is BJP and they have gained a lot of grass root level support. With influential politicians like Himanta Biswa Sarma moving to BJP they are definitely in a very good position now.



Hemanta Biswas was the Amit Shah of congress in north east. He alone was responsible for many N.E victories for congress. Rahul's ego and incompetance caused congress this man

lol...Katihar in Bihar is a 5 way fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Hemanta Biswas was the Amit Shah of congress in north east. He alone was responsible for many N.E victories for congress. Rahul's ego and incompetance caused congress this man



Nothing to do with Rahul, his main tussle is with Tarun Gogoi and it went on for a couple years. Himanta was the right hand man of Gogoi for many years and he was naturally the next in line for the CM post after Tarun Gogoi but then Tarun Gogoi's son entered politics (in fact he is an MP now) and he was probably seen as a successor of Gogoi and that set the alarm bells ringing for Himanta. Himanta is a very shrewd man and has high ambitions. So I will wait and see how his relationship with BJP works out.


----------



## indiatester

vsdoc said:


> Man all this PK, AS, NH short forms are leaving me massively stumped?
> 
> Is this the FB/Twitterization of India?



PK = Prashant Kishor who did media management for Modi during general elections. Now with Nitish
AS = Amit Shah
NH = National Herald (case where Gandhi's are implicated)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> pdf Sanghi's


Does RSS even know that their karyakartas (like you) are very active here??? are you also on their payroll?
arrku vote ittu? BJP anoo?


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> Does RSS even know that their karyakartas (like you) are very active here??? are you also on their payroll?
> arrku vote ittu? BJP anoo?


vote chidu,


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> vote chidu,


arrku?


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> Nothing to do with Rahul, his main tussle is with Tarun Gogoi and it went on for a couple years. Himanta was the right hand man of Gogoi for many years and he was naturally the next in line for the CM post after Tarun Gogoi but then Tarun Gogoi's son entered politics (in fact he is an MP now) and he was probably seen as a successor of Gogoi and that set the alarm bells ringing for Himanta. Himanta is a very shrewd man and has high ambitions. So I will wait and see how his relationship with BJP works out.



I am quiet sure he also blamed Rahul and his inability to listen to him... there was an article on it


----------



## SarthakGanguly

drunken-monke said:


> Kamine don't keep doubt.. Our heart will be in our mouth.. Zara reham kar aurbata ki "Ab ki Bar Hihar me Kisaki Sarkar"...


BJP.

But I have doubts on the margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> arrku?



Sanghi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> I am quiet sure he also blamed Rahul and his inability to listen to him... there was an article on it



And you expected him to tell you the real reason? 

Just yesterday's news, Himanta saw it coming ages ago. 

Assam minister names Tarun Gogoi’s son as CM candidate for 2016 assembly polls | The Indian Express

BTW he did complain to Congress high command about Gogoi but his pleas were rejected. So his point on Rahul may not be entirely false but his main concern was what I told you before, everyone knows that in Assam.


----------



## Star Wars

i would not hold my breath for today's exit polls, i expect polls to have all sorts of resulting ranging from 60-170 for NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Can Pappu Yadav and Owaisi play spoiler for JDU and gang?

The gossip among my friends in the media who have access to exit poles is that JDU would pull it off comfortably


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> And you expected him to tell you the real reason?
> Assam minister names Tarun Gogoi’s son as CM candidate for 2016 assembly polls | The Indian Express



I was already aware of his issues with Gogoi, Biswas has blamed Rahul, ill try to look for that article.

Rahul's actions don't match his words: Assam Congress leader Himanta Biswa Sarma who joined BJP : Assam, News - India Today


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Biswas has blamed Rahul, ill try to look for that article.



His name is not Biswas and Rahul is not the main reason why he had issues in the first place. He did go to the high command against Gogoi but he did not get anything there. So yes if the Congress high command had ruled in his favor (against Gogoi) he would have stayed in Congress. But the main issue was with Gogoi, it went on for at least 2 years.


----------



## naveen mishra

any news exit poll bihar


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> His name is not Biswas and Rahul is not the main reason why he had issues in the first place. He did go to the high command against Gogoi but he did not get anything there. So yes if the Congress high command had ruled in his favor (against Gogoi) he would have stayed in Congress. But the main issue was with Gogoi, it went on for at least 2 years.



Its really Congress's fault then, they want "Yes men". they do not like popular leaders. Hemanta Biswa running Assam would have made him popular with both the MLA's and the people there. His internal conflict with gogoi is important but its is the failure of the Congress high command in dealing with this and not heading to a person who was responsible for winning elections in Assam.








Jinnah was Ambassador of Hindu Muslim Unity ? Isse mental hospital mai bhej do...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Its really Congress's fault then, they want "Yes men". they do not like popular leaders. Hemanta Biswa running Assam would have made him popular with both the MLA's and the people there. His internal conflict with gogoi is important but its is the failure of the Congress high command in dealing with this and not heading to a person who was responsible for winning elections in Assam.



Yes you could say that it was a failure of the Congress HC. They should have been able to assuage him.


----------



## indiatester

Spectre said:


> Can Pappu Yadav and Owaisi play spoiler for JDU and gang?
> 
> The gossip among my friends in the media who have access to exit poles is that JDU would pull it off comfortably



That would be a shame.


----------



## vsdave2302

saurav said:


> Perfectly put.
> 
> This war will not be short and swift. Will be fought on all fronts. Employ people with required set of specialties and give them funds. Hands off approach will not work. India is vastly different than Gujrat.


 
India is not gujarat but India follows gujarat. What is happening in Gujarat today shall happen in India tomorrow. e.g Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Spectre said:


> Can Pappu Yadav and Owaisi play spoiler for JDU and gang?
> 
> The gossip among my friends in the media who have access to exit poles is that JDU would pull it off comfortably



Local Hindi media or English Media ?


----------



## vsdoc

naveen mishra said:


> any news exit pole bihar



Bhai please correct the spelling. It will be misconstrued as sexual harassment leading to a probably warning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> Local Hindi media or English Media ?



NDTV and TV 18. I guess they have channels in both mediums.


----------



## vsdoc

Spectre said:


> Pappu Yadav



Please edit that to Mr. Yadav. or Mr. P. Yadav.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Spectre said:


> NDTV and TV 18. I guess they have channels in both mediums.



Local channels were giving entirely different view though.


----------



## Josef K

vsdoc said:


> Bhai please correct the spelling. It will be misconstrued as sexual harassment leading to a probably warning.


 
He's talking about an exit "pole". What you are thinking about is an entry "pole".


----------



## vsdoc

Josef K said:


> He's talking about an exit "pole". What you are thinking about is an entry "pole".



Please do not engage me in gutter talk.


----------



## TejasMk3

Some good work done by the govt post the whole Khobragade issue and the "T-Visas":

Insight: India takes tough line on trafficking victims who get special U.S. visas| Reuters



> Indian government documents reviewed by Reuters show New Delhi has imposed restrictions over the past 16 months on Indian passports stamped with T visas. Those visas give legal status in the U.S. to trafficking victims if they agree to testify against those who smuggled them.
> 
> Between July 2014 and March 2015, at least 20 passports of Indians stamped with* T visas were confiscated by authorities at Indian airports, preventing trafficking victims who returned home to collect their families from flying back to the United States, according to Jean Stockdale, a church worker who helps trafficking victims apply for the visas from her base in New Jersey. *





> U.S. officials say they are also concerned over what they see as India’s reluctance to recognise a U.S. congressionally mandated visa for people the U.S. government considers victims of human trafficking





> That has now stopped. But since March, Indians who have received U.S. T visas have faced new restrictions. T-visa holders face long delays in renewing passports at Indian consulates. *They also must provide confidential information to the Indian government that they had previously submitted to the U.S. authorities, including details about who had trafficked them, according to the documents, legal advocates and interviews with T visa holders.*





> In July last year, India began confiscating passports stamped with U.S. T visas.
> 
> “This is 100 percent in response to what happened with Khobragade,” said a congressional source who has discussed the matter with senior diplomats at the Indian embassy in Washington.
> 
> A March 3 high court ruling in India found India’s confiscation of passports with T visas unconstitutional. A March 16 memo from the Ministry of External Affairs seen by Reuters told “all missions and posts” to relax some aspects of the policy but not repeal it.
> 
> Since the ruling, people who had their passports seized have had them returned and new confiscations appear to have stopped, said Stockdale and the congressional source.
> 
> But since then, about 20 T visa holders have been unable to renew passports, said Stockdale, citing cases with which she has been directly involved.
> 
> *At the Indian consulate in Houston, Naijo Kaiprampatt was told that to renew his passport, he needed to show proof he was trafficked by Signal. But he was recruited by another company, he says.*
> 
> Kaiprampatt, 39, provided the name of that company and other information to the U.S. government, which gave him a T visa. He said the Indian consulate in Houston told him it has no authority to renew the passport of any Indian with a T visa unless that person was trafficked by Signal, and that he will have to bring proof that the company that brought him to the U.S. is related to Signal.
> 
> *“They want the same documents that I gave to the U.S. government, but those are supposed to be confidential,” he said.*



All of this adds to the butthurt, If these guys decide to change the ranking of India in this index they maintain, expect presstitues to wail about evil Modi promoting slavery/trafficking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

vsdoc said:


> Please edit that to Mr. Yadav. or Mr. P. Yadav.



The context good doctor, the context. I sympathize with you in light of the suffering endured by your Pappu when it went for a spin but this different Pappu we are talking about. This one is a whole male specimen not just the phallus.


----------



## Jason bourne

Exit poll will start from 4 ..

News from bihar and the indication of stock market is not encouraging. ..


----------



## vsdoc

Spectre said:


> The context good doctor, the context. I sympathize with you in light of the suffering endured by your Pappu when it went for a spin but this different Pappu we are talking about. This one is a whole male specimen not just the phallus.



You have been warned.


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Exit poll will start from 4 ..
> 
> News from bihar and the indication of stock markey is not encouraging. ..



stop watching Angrezi media


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> stop watching Angrezi media




News from jhasaab  I dont watch english news channels .. 


jagohindu.in/article-details.aspx?id=177 - http://jagohindu.in/article-details.aspx?id=177
Dr Swamy Betrayed


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> News from jhasaab  I dont watch english news channels ..
> jagohindu.in/article-details.aspx?id=177 - http://jagohindu.in/article-details.aspx?id=177
> Dr Swamy Betrayed



I doubt his numbers, we will see on 8th November. @SarthakGanguly knows more about the MHA affidavit than me....

Rumors are that Chanakya will give 150+ to MGB


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> . PK wanted a cabinet post, modi said no..



Regardless of whether that was true or not, does it not follow that he has a right to expect that his services would be rewarded? You need to use such talent, if not as a minister or a substantial party post, Modi should have found something suitable for the guy. It is not about whether Nitesh actually pulls this off with this guy's help,however it is pretty clear that Nitesh has run an excellent campaign with him by his side. That's a talent that should find an outlet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> I doubt his numbers, we will see on 8th November. @SarthakGanguly knows more about the MHA affidavit than me....
> 
> Rumors are that Chanakya will give 150+ to MGB



Abp news pe chalu hua exit poll 
..


Modi live from sonipat ... some kinda highway opening ...


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Regardless of whether that was true or not, does it not follow that he has a right to expect that his services would be rewarded? You need to use such talent, if not as a minister or a substantial party post, Modi should have found something suitable for the guy. It is not about whether Nitesh actually pulls this off with this guy's help,however it is pretty clear that Nitesh has run an excellent campaign with him by his side. That's a talent that should find an outlet.



Pure Speculation, we don't know what happened what was offered to him and why he went. He wanted a Cabinet post, Modi said no, other than that we are not sure. It may be BJP's fault or it could be PK's fault for thinking way to highly of himself. Lets not place blame purely on speculation and guesses.

I am curious, what did you find "excellent" in his campaign ? because i sure can't, Lalu has done much better and attracted far more crowds than Nitish has. As for PK's usefulness, we will see on 8th November. IF MGB does not manage 100+ seats, then PK is incompetant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

vsdoc said:


> How did this happen then in the 1940s? This fraud?




As story goes, Indira Gandhi married a Parsi named Firoz Gandhy. Congress has perpetuated this rumor that Firoz Gandhy was nominally adopted by M.K. Gandhi before their marriage, but I suspect, in reality , Indira Gandhi in all her shrewedness looked at her surname and though that Gandhi -> Gandhy => Potato -> patato , and changed her surname to Gandhi for greater legitimacy and for reaping electoral benefits. After all, that senile Gandhi was dead before IG started her political career properly in second general elections, so he could not refute her claims. And with literacy rate in India being 7%, and even those 7% being congressis along with lack on any opposition meant that this monkey business is going on even today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Abp news pe chalu hua exit poll
> .



POlls not over, how are exit polls on ?


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> POlls not over, how are exit polls on ?



Probably just a build up, aage dekhiye humara exit poll kind of bullshyte.


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> Probably just a build up, aage dekhiye humara exit poll kind of bullshyte.



numbers are already out for ABP, as per them MGB winning


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> numbers are already out for ABP, as per them MGB winning



da fuk? For real?


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Pure Speculation, we don't know what happened what was offered to him and why he went. He wanted a Cabinet post, Modi said no, other than that we are not sure. It may be BJP's fault or it could be PK's fault for thinking way to highly of himself.
> 
> I am curious, what did you find "excellent" in his campaign ? because i sure can't, Lalu has done much better and attracted far more crowds than Nitish has...



Getting crowds isn't the job description of the guy, it is both about managing & projecting his candidate that he has done quite effectively.

My point is far more simple, a good leader must both be able to identify & then retain talent. Sure, some of them will have unrealistic expectation but someone like Modi should have been able to manage to retain this guy. I have no particular interest in this guy per se, more with either the lack of understanding the need for retaining talent or simply not being interested to use it beyond a particular purpose. He could have been given a post in the BJP _(I'm sure someone could have come up with a good sounding post)_ and kept him with Amit Shah. Everyone wants something, that is how life is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> da fuk? For real?


yea

Live TV - Home


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> numbers are already out for ABP, as per them MGB winning




Sab exit poll me esa hi hoga sayad ek do me bjp ko jitaye ...


----------



## Death In Fire

What is MGB?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Attracting crowds isn't the job description of the guy, it is both about managing & projecting his candidate that he has done quite effectively.



Attracting crowds is as important, and the ability of the local candidate and the projecting candidate to bring in crowds for the Rally also shows their effectiveness and how successful they are with the people.



Bang Galore said:


> My point is far more simple, a good leader must both be able to identify & then retain talent. Sure, some of them will have unrealistic expectation but someone like Modi should have been able to manage to retain this guy. I have no particular interest in this guy per se, more with either the lack of understanding the necessity for retaining talent or simply not being interested to use it beyond a particular purpose. He could have been given a post in the BJP _(I'm sure someone could have come up with a good sounding post)_ and kept him with Amit Shah. Everyone wants something, that is how life is.



We do not know on what grounds PK left except for asking for a Cabinet post(all over twitter), so there is really no point in speculation on who is at fault here. As for his talent, we will see on Nov 8th and see if he was worth retaining.



Jason bourne said:


> Sab exit poll me esa hi hoga sayad ek do me bjp ko jitaye ...



expect MGB winning in most exit polls, if NDA has done well in 3rd and 4th phases as reported then victory is certain.


----------



## vsdoc

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> As story goes



But what is the "story" in it?

It is open knowledge who she married.

The only thing, if at all, one might quibble about is the change of the spelling of the name from Gandhy to Gandhi.

But as any Parsi would tell you, it happens all the time. Since it is the first names that are still Persian, but the surnames are adopted Indianized ones based on profession, trade, place of origin, or social standing.

So for a Parsi (or his bride), Gandhy/Gandhi would truly be a potato/potaato situation.

Especially if it helped.


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> yea
> 
> Live TV - Home



Those numbers on the big screen are from 2010 poll? They can't show the exit polls before the elections are over.


----------



## NKVD

Live TV - Home[/QUOTE]
its Old one its of 2010


----------



## Star Wars

NKVD said:


> Live TV - Home
> its Old one its of 2010



oooh...phew


----------



## Jason bourne

Amitshah : I will only speak on 8th november ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> oooh...phew


they Will Start Predicting it from 5 :30 Onward


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> oooh...phew



 Don't hold your breath..... you are sounding somewhat tense today.


----------



## Star Wars

Anant Kumar of BJP looking quiet cheery on E-TV



Bang Galore said:


> Don't hold your breath..... you are sounding somewhat tense today.


Not really ... I want NDA to win with a good margin, NDA already won by phase 4


----------



## NKVD

Seems Likes 5forty3 is Prediting BJP Loss @Star Wars


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662118697520136193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662117923125788674

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662119431523270656


----------



## Star Wars

NKVD said:


> Seems Likes 5forty3 is Prediting BJP Loss @Star Wars
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662118697520136193
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662117923125788674
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662119431523270656



he has been since Bihar elections started, he claimed to stop his analysis as he ran out of funds by phase 2 but still magically seems to come out with election analysis...


----------



## Death In Fire

Bang Galore said:


> Don't hold your breath..... you are sounding somewhat tense today.



Well it is a tense day for fanboys of all parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Death In Fire said:


> *What is MGB*?


I have the same doubt.
these guys seem to be talking in codes here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 269614
> 
> .



People visit there for some other reason aur apne yeh secular sahab bina baat ke number bana rahe hai


----------



## Death In Fire

Aminroop said:


> I have the same doubt.
> these guys seem to be talking in codes here.


Did a google search; it means Mahagathbandhan ie Nitish-Lalu-Congress alliance.


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> I have the same doubt.
> these guys seem to be talking in codes here.



Mahaggadbandhan you Budhijeevi


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> Mahaggadbandhan you Budhijeevi


ohhhhhhh!
Gotcha.


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> he has been since Bihar elections started, he claimed to stop his analysis as he ran out of funds by phase 2 but still magically seems to come out with election analysis...



You seriously need to take a deep breath & relax. In a couple of hours, the exit poll projections would have come in. If they all point one way and all the news anchors are smirking, then you can start to get mad. Or sad. No point in flying off the handle against everyone who says something different, though I saw how eerily similar it was to Surjit Bhalla's projections.

Relax.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Bang Galore said:


> You seriously need to take a deep breath & relax. In a couple of hours, the exit poll projections would have come in. If they all point one way and all the news anchors are smirking, then you can start to get mad. Or sad. No point in flying off the handle against everyone who says something different, though I saw how eerily similar it was to Surjit Bhalla's projections.
> 
> Relax.......





Look at the effers face they are laughing as if they made it bjp loose bihar ....


P.s. media ancors


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> You seriously need to take a deep breath & relax. In a couple of hours, the exit poll projections would have come in. If they all point one way and all the news anchors are smirking, then you can start to get mad. Or sad. No point in flying off the handle against everyone who says something different, though I saw how eerily similar it was to Surjit Bhalla's projections.
> 
> Relax.......



Why are you so obsessed with how i feel ?  you expect me to trust people who make U-turns faster than Hardik patel ?  You seriously need to blindly stop lecturing me ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Death In Fire said:


> Well it is a tense day for fanboys of all parties.



ONly BJP fanboys here, you won't find many JDU and Laloo fanboys, not on the internet!


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Why are you so obsessed with how i feel ?  you expect me to trust people who make U-turns faster than Hardik patel ?  Maybe next time you should ask why i disbelieve him before lecturing me on what i should feel or believe...



 Just some humour. No lecture. Carry on.......


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> ONly BJP fanboys here, you won't find many JDU and Laloo fanboys, not on the internet!



Is it because they don't have internet access? 



Star Wars said:


> Why are you so obsessed with how i feel ?



He probably cares for your physical and more importantly emotional well-being.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> He probably cares for your physical and more importantly emotional well-being.



Last time someone cared for my physical well being, he was trying break my nose 



Bang Galore said:


> Just some humour. No lecture. Carry on.......



Tu to rehne de


----------



## Roybot

Bang Galore said:


> Just some humour. No lecture. Carry on.......



So you are certain that BJP is losing this one?


----------



## SwAggeR

On twitter I am getting the feeling that BJP is gona loose that too by quite a margin.


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> So you are certain that BJP is losing this one?



He does seem to find the Nitish election Campaign "excellent" 



SwAggeR said:


> On twitter I am getting the feeling that BJP is gona loose that too by quite a margin.



I saw, one guy was giving 195 to MGB


----------



## lightoftruth

Star Wars said:


> I saw, one guy was giving 195 to MGB


this guy ? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662228236567314432
but it does seem MGB will be ahead.


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Its really Congress's fault then, they want "Yes men". they do not like popular leaders. Hemanta Biswa running Assam would have made him popular with both the MLA's and the people there. His internal conflict with gogoi is important but its is the failure of the Congress high command in dealing with this and not heading to a person who was responsible for winning elections in Assam.
> 
> View attachment 269614
> 
> 
> 
> Jinnah was Ambassador of Hindu Muslim Unity ? Isse mental hospital mai bhej do...



Chutiya


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> this guy ?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662228236567314432
> but it does seem MGB will be ahead.



no, many others, I really doubt MBG being ahead..

NewsX exit poll, i don;t know weather it is real NEwsX exit polls will be out by 6 pm today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662232428673548288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> He does seem to find the Nitish election Campaign "excellent"
> 
> 
> 
> I saw, one guy was giving 195 to MGB



I believe exit poles are mostly educated guess work based on past trends and some sampling, data analytics maturity in India is still a far cry from that of most western countries. India is too large population wise and without the homogeneity in opinions present in western countries making the job all the more difficult. In close calls like Bihar elections, I wouldn't trust any exit poles but sometimes even a broken clock is right twice. 

What is indeed interesting is that NDA seems to be in damage control mode after the blitzkrieg during the last phase and JUD etc are pleasantly cautious and soft spoken. 

Whatever spin the loosing side might put out, Bihar elections are according to me would decide the momentum of NDA govt on many important matters. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Ladies and gentlemen back here to inform ya'll, we have won, sleep sound, don't believe presstitutes, sleep sound

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vsdoc

Who will be BJP's CM?


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Ladies and gentlemen back here to inform ya'll, we have won, sleep sound, don't believe presstitutes, sleep sound




Seat tho bata de bhai,



vsdoc said:


> Who will be BJP's CM?



Sudhil Modi most likely, he built the infrastructure in Bihar during combined BJP.RJD rule...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

60% voting in last phase 

Minorities vote more then majorities ...


----------



## Bang Galore

Roybot said:


> So you are certain that BJP is losing this one?


Not at all. Have simply no idea.The chap seemed irritable.....so,


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> no, many others, I really doubt MBG being ahead..
> 
> NewsX exit poll, i don;t know weather it is real NEwsX exit polls will be out by 6 pm today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662232428673548288




All the exit polls will be out at 5.30 as per EC guidelines ....


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662229864821362688
Alinagar is an MGB stronghold



Bang Galore said:


> Not at all. Have simply no idea.The chap seemed irritable.....so,



Which chap ?


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> Seat tho bata de bhai,
> 
> 
> 
> Sudhil Modi most likely, he built the infrastructure in Bihar during combined BJP.RJD rule...



Probably for the best, another Fadnavis wouldn't survive in Bihar


----------



## Star Wars

Spectre said:


> Probably for the best, another Fadnavis wouldn't survive in Bihar



Fadnavis is a blessing to Maharashtra, i don't think people are aware of the good work he is doing..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> *we have won*, sleep sound, don't believe presstitutes, sleep sound


who won?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Ladies and gentlemen back here to inform ya'll, we have won, sleep sound, don't believe presstitutes, sleep sound



My mein lele 
Ice cream


----------



## indiatester

Jason bourne said:


> Exit poll will start from 4 ..
> 
> News from bihar and the indication of stock market is not encouraging. ..


I took a bet on Modi and I am down 12k :-(


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> who won?



He claims to be a bhakt...


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> Fadnavis is a blessing to Maharashtra, i don't think people are aware of the good work he is doing..




Bhai tu aaj bihar ki baat kar PDF me sirf tuhi confidant lagta he bjp win k liye ... 

Anyway modi need to change strategies from now on need to be more aggressive 

Bihar lose is demoralising for his supporter like us cant tolrate rajdeep barkha laughing


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> He claims to be a bhakt...


Of Laloo?


----------



## Star Wars

1 month long bihar polls, EC pagla gaya hai sahi mai



Aminroop said:


> Of Laloo?



yup...


----------



## Jason bourne

Exitpoll will be out anytime am watching india tv .. will post its result ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

I hear in phase V result is 3 way contest, others seems to have gotten considerably large number of seats..



Jason bourne said:


> Exitpoll will be out anytime am watching india tv .. will post its result ...



India TV is using C-Voter, their accuracy rating is 0% btw


----------



## Jason bourne

Bjp 101 - 121 

mgb 112 - 132 

Others 6 to 14


Cvoters.... exit poll


----------



## Jason bourne

Nda 115 119 

Mgb 120 124


News nations


----------



## Jason bourne

Nda 120 aajtak 

Jdu 117 

Others 6


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662238581830758404
Brand new pollster on the block

@Jason bourne lol, other pollsters are at least trying to be accurate, C-Voter is giving margin of 20 seats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haroon Syed

How many seats does one need to form government in Bihar ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662238581830758404
> Brand new pollster on the block
> 
> @Jason bourne lol, other pollsters are at least trying to be accurate, C-Voter is giving margin of 20 seats




Surprising to see aajtak giving more seats to bjp ...


----------



## Star Wars

Haroon Syed said:


> How many seats does one need to form government in Bihar ?


 
122 seats


----------



## ranjeet

MGB 130-140 

NDA 90-100 

News x exit poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Haroon Syed said:


> How many seats does one need to form government in Bihar ?




122


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662232921806245889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662232658550743044

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662232527122268160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662232356439232512


----------



## Star Wars

Jason bourne said:


> Surprising to see aajtak giving more seats to bjp ...



NDA is probably 140+ IMHO


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662239216345071616


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Nda 120 aajtak
> 
> Jdu 117
> 
> Others 6


Aajtak has to make up for that paaua they were caught offering to that kid the other day.


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662232921806245889
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662232658550743044
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662232527122268160
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662232356439232512



Sensex has been rising and falling, i doubt its related to exit polls. IF MGB wins, the sensex is going to crash into oblivion  ,


----------



## Jason bourne

Abp news me systematic dikha rahe he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

No one wants to **** up,projecting close results.

that's literally in the error margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

ABP news showing phase wise exit poll ... 

first 2 phase 

NDA 38 
MGB 41 
others 2 
total 81


----------



## Death In Fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662239867481382912


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> ABP news showing phase wise exit poll ...
> 
> first 2 phase
> 
> NDA 38
> MGB 41
> others 2
> total 81



IF in first to phases NDA got 38, then BJP definitely won, 38 is actually mid-higher ranges of what even Sanghi's predicted



lightoftruth said:


> No one wants to **** up,projecting close results.
> 
> that's literally in the error margin.



lol, everyone playing it safe this time...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> IF in first to phases NDA got 38, then BJP definitely won, 38 is actually mid-higher ranges of what even Sanghi's predicted
> 
> 
> 
> lol, everyone playing it safe this time...


switch to ABP news ... butthurt of some journalists in the studio is worth watching. lead lead hoti hai beshaq 1 seat ki ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662238581830758404
> Brand new pollster on the block
> 
> @Jason bourne lol, other pollsters are at least trying to be accurate, C-Voter is giving margin of 20 seats


I have a doubt... are you guys always glued to your LED TVs and twitter accounts?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662238528407891968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662241360309714944


----------



## ranjeet

Phase 3 

BJP+ 13
JDU + 37

Total 50


----------



## SwAggeR

Too close to call but nonetheless every pollster is giving lead to MGB. Bihar deserves to be phuked by Lalu like real whore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> I have a doubt... are you guys always glued to your LED TVs and twitter accounts?



just twitter, Malayalam serial on TV 



ranjeet said:


> Phase 3
> BJP+ 13
> JDU + 37
> Total 50



Phase 3 - 37 for JDU and phase 1 22 for BJP is only possible when polls are done in somebodies rear end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Third phase is poor for BJP.. 13 to BJP and 37 to MGB.. ABP news..


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Phase 3
> 
> BJP+ 13
> JDU + 37
> 
> Total 50


This is as farce as it gets. Third and Fourth belonged to NDA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662241994396200960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> This is as farce as it gets. Third and Fourth belonged to NDA.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662241994396200960



3rd and 4th would have been NDA even if election was fought in 2014 with RJD and JDU combined

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR




----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


>



lol literally everyone giving border line results  Phattu media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662241108252954624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662240813858983936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662240659177275392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662240496312414208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662240221812015106

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

chankaya exit poll on news 24 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662245749330079744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662239657116045313

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662246525083365376


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662246525083365376



so far so good...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662246720294678528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662245600960753664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662249626276229124
BJP supporters are going to be Happier with a win in Bihar than 2014 elections

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662249626276229124
> BJP supporters are going to be Happier with a win in Bihar than 2014 elections



Are when are they going to release the actual figures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Bihar Election Exit Polls 2015 - what the trends suggest


----------



## heisenberg

bc itni to exam results pe bhi nahi phat thi jab fail hone ke chance 50% hote hai...can't wait for 8 nov

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Are when are they going to release the actual figures



they will make us wait, they know theyare in demand, maximum faida utaiga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

How PM Modi Should Counter The Assault Of The Lutyens Media | Swarajya

Group of artistes, academicians come out in support of Modi govt - The Times of India



Star Wars said:


> they will make us wait, they know theyare in demand, maximum faida utaiga



I guess they are buying time till sampling reports from final phase too are assimilated.


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662133175007645697Karnatakans should throw this siddu out of power when the time comes @vayuputhra . Even KCR is doing better than him.

C voter has given his results. & so has VDP. You can find them on twitter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662238669449773056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662240659177275392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662250615888711681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662251476685684736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662252493858955265CVoter India op Twitter: "6) NDA has managed to attract Dalits and Mahadalits to its fold thus reinforcing the rainbow social alliance of 2014 LS Election vintage"
CVoter India op Twitter: "7) Muslims at 84% preference for MGB have proven to be the most staunch supporters of MGB amongst all castes and communities #BiharExitPoll"
gis_research will give his tomorrow.

@Star Wars @Echo_419 @saurav 
Bihar election projections by VDP associates.
NDA-141 
Mahagatbandhan-91
Others-11

Vote Shares 
NDA-43.8% 
Mahagatbandhan-39.7% 
Others-16.5%

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

LOL ...ABP giving 24 for BJP in 5th phase and 13 in 3rd phase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


>



So major Hindu mobilization in favor of NDA (barring Kurmi,Yadav)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> LOL ...ABP giving 24 for BJP in 5th phase and 13 in 3rd phase



Chutiye hogaye hai kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

IF Chanakya is to be believed 45+ age group as giving more votes to BJP than below 45 age group


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


>



@Roybot Bhumihars are big let down.



Marxist said:


> So major Hindu mobilization in favor of NDA (barring Kurmi,Yadav)



No , it should have been above 80 %.


----------



## ranjeet

BJP+ 155 (11)
JDU+ 83 (9)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bang Galore

ranjeet said:


>



This is ridiculous. If not one single demographic is going in favour of the MGB, how are they still around in the race? 




ranjeet said:


> BJP+ 155 (11)
> JDU+ 83 (9)



Ok, here's the answer. They aren't in the race.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

TimesNow Cvoter Exit poll says JDU ahead !


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662257695232135168

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> BJP+ 155 (11)
> JDU+ 83 (9)




Whoa.. If results truly turns out even something close to those lines then I will burst more crackers than Diwali on 8'th itself.


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> This is ridiculous. If not one single demographic is going in favour of the MGB, how are they still around in the race?



Kurmi's and Muslims alone have large part of their vote share, they predicted votes from Dalits and Maha dalits but 1 person ruined it for them



SwAggeR said:


> Whoa.. If results truly turns out even something close to those lines then I will burst more crackers than Diwali on 8'th itself.



Chanakya has a habit of predicting bizzare one sided results and getting it right too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Kurmi's and Muslims alone have large part of their vote share



Not that bit. This :










*
Not a single age group with MGB, how can they win then? *


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> LOL ...ABP giving 24 for BJP in 5th phase and 13 in 3rd phase


What?? How can they be pollsters ? Such figures are impossible!

@Star Wars @Echo_419 @saurav @Tridibans @itachii
Will give my predictions on Bihar tomorrow evening, first I have to verify some info. with some of my contact/sources & then go through what everybody has predicted very carefully & in great detail :- All the pollsters-Cicero,Chanakyas, 5forty3, Sachin reddy, India_prog, gis research etc & the opinions of people on the ground+ some articles during & after the elections."

Also have to check the mood on the MGB & anti-BJP side & what they think+their observations

Also have to check some " other" profiles too & the votng patterns on regoinal.caste & age lines.

& along with my predictions, expect a long analysis & what I feel went/should have gone/could go right & wrong for both sides

Will tag you if you have no problem

@Jason bourne @JanjaWeed- What does @jha ji say?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662257695232135168




But what about other half dozen agencies ??


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Not that bit. This :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Not a single age group with MGB, how can they win then? *



I was surprised to find Older generation voted more in favor of BJP thaan the younger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

@arp2041 predicted 145 seats few days ago in favor of BJP. which is close to what chanakya is showing. Bhai online dhandha hi khol le kundli shundli dekne ka bhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Today's chanakya gave aap 48-50 in Delhi if anyone remembers 

We have a winner here my friends and it's kommunal Moody

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Now almost every other pollster is irrelevant ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

SwAggeR said:


> But what about other half dozen agencies ??



Remember those other half dozen's predictions during General elections 2014?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> @arp2041 predicted 145 seats few days ago in favor of BJP. which is close to what chanakya is showing. Bhai online dhandha hi khol le kundli shundli dekne ka bhi.



Don't forget the person who kept the Sanghi's hopes up during the last 1 month

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Josef K

vsdoc said:


> Please do not engage me in gutter talk.



I keep forgetting that people who are old enough to be my grandpa are lurking here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> Today's chanakya gave aap 48-50 in Delhi if anyone remembers
> 
> We have a winner here my friends and it's kommunal Moody




I guess you had left PDF for some greater cause. What makes you do U -turn ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> I was surprised to find Older generation voted more in favor of BJP thaan the younger



That's really a distinction without a difference, if every single demographic voted for the NDA, it's all over - game, set & match....._*.*_*If*_*....!*_


----------



## Josef K

Star Wars said:


> Rumors are that Chanakya will give 150+ to MGB



And who were those rumor-mongers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> Today's chanakya gave aap 48-50 in Delhi if anyone remembers
> 
> We have a winner here my friends and it's kommunal Moody


What's your twitter account? Please tell me.


Star Wars said:


> I was surprised to find Older generation voted more in favor of BJP thaan the younger


Very surprising indeed. The other way round is understandable but not this. What do you think could be responsible for this??



Josef K said:


> And who were those rumor-mongers?


SOme Pro-BJP twitter profiles.


----------



## Star Wars

Josef K said:


> And who were those rumor-mongers?



Probably hiding.. lol


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Don't forget the person who kept the Sanghi's hopes up during the last 1 month




That was unrelenting, unwavering, just awesome. Thanks for keeping our morals high.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Very surprising indeed. The other way round is understandable but not this. What do you think could be responsible for this??



Old generation have suffered a lot under Lalu and congress rule, Jungle Raj claim by NDA might have really hit them... and AMIT Shah was successful in bringing a lot of Migrant workers from other states to Bihar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ranjeet said:


> @arp2041 predicted 145 seats few days ago in favor of BJP. which is close to what chanakya is showing. Bhai online dhandha hi khol le kundli shundli dekne ka bhi.



I said 145+ to be PRECISE 

BTW, time to take revenge from this Award Wapsi gang or (if BJP wins) BJP should return the Verdict of Bihar (Govt. Wapsi) .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662262518186835968


arp2041 said:


> BTW, time to take revenge from this Award Wapsi gang or (if BJP wins) BJP should return the Verdict of Bihar (Govt. Wapsi) .




New Drama will start in the next phase of elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Can't you want to see us bit cheered up before reality dawns on 8'th ?? Don't be party spoiler. 

To be fair every odd Pollster gives less seats than it actually gets to winners in the exits. Going by several exits as per me BJP+ won't cross 105.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

I follow vdp associates on twitter. I hope der predictions are correct

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662262518186835968
> 
> 
> 
> New Drama will start in the next phase of elections



This thread is for you.....

BJP on its way out, losses begin in Bihar


----------



## SwAggeR

Bang Galore said:


> That's really a distinction without a difference, if every single demographic voted for the NDA, it's all over - game, set & match....._*.*_*If*_*....!*_




Don't you want to see us bit cheered up before reality dawns on 8'th ?? Don't be party spoiler. 

To be fair every odd Pollster in exits gives winners less seats than it finally gets . Going by several exits as per me BJP+ won't cross 105.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> Can't you want to see us bit cheered up before reality dawns on 8'th ?? Don't be party spoiler.
> 
> To be fair every odd Pollster gives less seats than it actually gets to winners in the exits. Going by several exits as per me BJP+ won't cross 105.



NDTV

BJP on its way out, losses begin in Bihar


----------



## skyisthelimit

How is it possible that young generation 18 to 35 did not vote for BJP. I was under d belief dat dey support BJP hardcore


----------



## magudi

SwAggeR said:


> I guess you had left PDF for some greater cause. What makes you do U -turn ??





You think I'd be back if I had any doubt about NDA's prospects? 

I left a similar message the day before Delhi election results also and stayed away for few weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Agar jeet k bad bhi BJP backfoot p rhti hai.....to better BJP wear this...............they need it!!

Abhi DIWALI sale bhi chl rhi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

arp2041 said:


> Agar jeet k bad bhi BJP backfoot p rhti hai.....to better BJP wear this...............they need it!!
> 
> Abhi DIWALI sale bhi chl rhi!!



BJP should still wear this coz they're losing not winning

BJP on its way out, losses begin in Bihar


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> NDTV
> 
> BJP on its way out, losses begin in Bihar



Were such harsh words ever used for Congress when it lost several state elections while ruling at center. That's one hell of nasty headline.



arp2041 said:


> Agar jeet k bad bhi BJP backfoot p rhti hai.....to better BJP wear this...............they need it!!
> 
> Abhi DIWALI sale bhi chl rhi!!




Jeet for BJP is very unlikely. And I am for more vengeance irrespective of they loose or win.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> Were such harsh words ever used for Congress when it lost several state elections while ruling at center. That's one hell of nasty headline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeet for BJP is very unlikely. And I am for more vengeance irrespective of they loose or win.



Of course they were used. Remember the BJP winning several states before elections were considered clear indications of coming debacle for Congress. Like several BJP leaders have said, if Modi stands for elections today, he won't win more than a 100 seats.


----------



## Jason bourne

arp2041 said:


> Abey CHUTIYE....results agye kya....teri ma mat chuda bhoserike!!



Hahaha sant nag dand sant ...


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Don't you want to see us bit cheered up before reality dawns on 8'th ?? Don't be party spoiler.
> 
> To be fair every odd Pollster in exits gives winners less seats than it finally gets . Going by several exits as per me BJP+ won't cross 105.



NDA will get 140+ don't base your opinions on exit polls .


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Of course they were used. Remember the BJP winning several states before elections were considered clear indications of coming debacle for Congress. Like several BJP leaders have said, if Modi stands for elections today, he won't win more than a 100 seats.




 You are being paranoid !! Wait for 3 .5 more years .


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> But what about other half dozen agencies ??



Irrelevant, their credibility in predicting elections is close to Nil. Cvoter prediction has nearly 20 seat margin which in itself is a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> You are being paranoid !! Wait for 3 .5 more years .



Not necessary, we have enough to show that Modi has lost the confidence of the people. He should just resign from the post to restore credibility of office.


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Not necessary, we have enough to show that Modi has lost the confidence of the people. He should just resign from the post to restore credibility of office.



so that mata sonia can install another slave as PM ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661768495697297408
I think @Guynextdoor2 is her husband in disguise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

PM Modi Ranks 9th on Forbes' 'Powerful People' List, Up 6 Places From Last Year


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Not necessary, we have enough to show that Modi has lost the confidence of the people. He should just resign from the post to restore credibility of office.




 Don't make fool out of yourself just for the shake of trolling us. You can offcourse do better and take chill pill 2019 .

@arp2041 don't want to loose you again, please delete the couple of loaded posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> PM Modi Ranks 9th on Forbes' 'Powerful People' List, Up 6 Places From Last Year



Put that up on a biiiiigggggggggggg poster in Bihar. I'm sure it'll sway voters and make him win. The average goat herder in Patna will be impressed with the Forbes list.


----------



## magudi

SwAggeR said:


> Don't make fool out of yourself just for the shake of trolling us. You can offcourse do better and take chill pill 2019 .



Cut his sorry arse some slack will ya ?Imagine what the guy must be going through since may 16 2014


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Put that up on a biiiiigggggggggggg poster in Bihar. I'm sure it'll sway voters and make him win. The average goat herder in Patna will be impressed with the Forbes list.



why are you so butt hurt about it ?


----------



## arp2041

@SwAggeR DONE!! 

My Verdict: 145+ NDA.

See You On 8th!!

@Guynextdoor2 don't show me your face on 8th if you VALUE your SELF RESPECT!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyisthelimit

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Not necessary, we have enough to show that Modi has lost the confidence of the people. He should just resign from the post to restore credibility of office.



Even if BJP loses by a few votes does not mean Modiji is down or BJP is down. Dont exagerate as if they won by two third margins.

In fact people like you forget to understand that he and BJP took the fight at doorstep of Niku and NiKu was forced to embrace Cong and Lalu for sake of survival.

BJP in spite of being the underdog has made a spirited fight. If BJP looses by a few seats, itself shows NiKu development talks was BS.

Of course elections are fought to win.

Just because you have personal issues with Modi, doesn't mean you should start day dreaming and talk as if he lost LS elections.

Anyways Bihari people choice. Good luck to them and they get what they ask for.

Last but not the least, this election is a steppingstone for all politicians. They have to perform or be ready to lose to BJP. Its not chalta hain , ho jayega attitude anymore


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> why are you so butt hurt about it ?



I'm helping you cope.


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> Cut his sorry arse some slack will ya ?Imagine what the guy must be going through since may 16 2014




Just because he has different political view ?? He is as staunch Indian as I am. I reserve my contempt only for Desh Drohies.


----------



## Spectre

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Put that up on a biiiiigggggggggggg poster in Bihar. I'm sure it'll sway voters and make him win. The average goat herder in Patna will be impressed with the Forbes list.



Average goat herder in Bihar is lot more aware and cognizant of national issues than perhaps some from their ivory towers give them credit. BJP may well loose but they gave pretty swell show against the whole rainbow of political parties in Bihar. It is to their credit that all polls show them having respectable numbers which proves they still retain the confidence of large group of people.

Elections are over so the question is why is there a bee in your bonnet? Just chill may the best Man/Party win

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

skyisthelimit said:


> Even if BJP loses by a few votes does not mean Modiji is down or BJP is down. Dont exagerate as if they won by two third margins.
> 
> In fact people like you forget to understand that he and BJP took the fight at doorstep of Niku and NiKu was forced to embrace Cong and Lalu for sake of survival.
> 
> BJP in spite of being the underdog has made a spirited fight. If BJP looses by a few seats, itself shows NiKu development talks was BS.
> 
> Of course elections are fought to win.
> 
> Just because you have personal issues with Modi, doesn't mean you should start day dreaming and talk as if he lost LS elections.
> 
> Anyways Bihari people choice. Good luck to them and they get what they ask for.
> 
> Last but not the least, this election is a steppingstone for all politicians. They have to perform or be ready to lose to BJP. Its not chalta hain , ho jayega attitude anymore



They lose an entire state, one of the biggest and most important in the country and it is an 'exageration'?



Spectre said:


> Average goat herder in Bihar is lot more aware and cognizant of national issues than perhaps some from their ivory towers give them credit. BJP may well loose but they gave pretty swell show against the whole rainbow of political parties in Bihar. It is to their credit that all polls show them having respectable numbers which proves they still retain the confidence of large group of people.
> 
> Elections are over so the question is why is there a bee in your bonnet? Just chill may the best Man/Party win



Average goat herder is smart enough to not vote for Modi just because he got high on a Forbes list. Said goat herder knows who the real ivory tower people are.


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm helping you cope.



Cope ? should you not be happy that an Indian PM is in the list or does that not matter because you hate him ?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Cope ? should you not be happy that an Indian PM is in the list or does that not matter because you hate him ?



Bhakt is obsessed with Forbes over contribution to country. Ask him to do some work and deliver something first.


----------



## skyisthelimit

arp2041 said:


> @SwAggeR DONE!!
> 
> My Verdict: 145+ NDA.
> 
> See You On 8th!!
> 
> @Guynextdoor2 don't show me your face on 8th if you VALUE your SELF RESPECT!



Arp,
Sorry dont know your name.

I hope BJP and Modiji win.

Time to give it back with interest to these awardwapasi and intellectuals like guynextdoor.

Cannot imagine, people after 60 yrs CONg rule still support CONg and have hatred for others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt is obsessed with Forbes over contribution to country. Ask him to do some work and deliver something first.



Ironic coming from a congress supporter. Last 57 years they could not even provide basic hygene(toilets) to people let alone making fun of BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Ironic coming from a congress supporter. Last 57 years you could not even provide toilets to people let alone making fun of BJP



No one interested in broken record anymore. Here use this. Will help when those endless tears come rolling down your cheeks.


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> No one interested in broken record anymore. Here use this. Will help when those endless tears come rolling down your cheeks.



what happened, were you not talking big on Modi not delivering ?  why change subject ?


----------



## Spectre

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Average goat herder is smart enough to not vote for Modi just because he got high on a Forbes list. Said goat herder knows who the real ivory tower people are.



As I said, BJP may very well loose just don't mock the intelligence of common people, they are far from stupid and gullible populace of the 90s.

Many might vote against BJP because they don't like their agenda and are unimpressed by smart Media Management but that doesn't mean they are not capable of taking cognizance and understanding international affairs.

In-fact Bihar is lot more politically aware than the mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt is obsessed with Forbes over contribution to country. Ask him to do some work and deliver something first.




Buddy , we still have 18000 villages in dark. South Korea which got liberated almost with us is heads and shoulders above us in HDI . Come on be reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> what happened, were you not talking big on Modi not delivering ?  why change subject ?



I'm just guiding you through this maniacal depressive phase....

It even has little heart shape to make you feel loved and comfortable


----------



## NKVD

Spectre said:


> As I said, BJP may very well loose just don't mock the intelligence of common people, they are far from stupid and gullible populace of the 90s.
> 
> Many might vote against BJP because they don't like their agenda and unimpressed by smart Media Management but that doesn't mean they are not capable of taking cognizance and understanding international affairs.
> 
> In-fact Bihar is lot more politically aware than the mean.


Bjp is emerged to be single largest 
Party

Their Alliance are flopped

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> Buddy , we still have 18000 villages in dark. South Korea which got liberated almost with us is heads and shoulders above us in HDI . Come on be reasonable.



Which is why I said if Modi had done some work maybe we should have got those villages out of the dark. Be reasonable and throw out these jokers who are making us waste our time on beef meat instead of electricity.


----------



## Spectre

NKVD said:


> Bjp is emerged to be single largest
> Party



That's what polls are suggesting - a fact lost amongst the din and sky high expectations set by BJP themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Which is why I said if Modi had done some work maybe we should have got those villages out of the dark. Be reasonable and throw out these jokers who are making us waste our time on beef meat instead of electricity.



Right so Modi is responsible and not those people who ruled b4 him for 6 decades ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Spectre said:


> That's what polls are suggesting - a fact lost amongst the din and sky high expectations set by BJP themselves.



WHat 'sky high' expectations? They weren't even sure they'll cross the 50% mark. They removed Modi posters to prevent loss of shame....Bihar is lost for them even if they have slender majority.


----------



## NKVD

Spectre said:


> That's what polls are suggesting - a fact lost amongst the din and sky high expectations set by BJP themselves.



Its close fight no one is ruling out NDA yet even polls are suggesting it

Why are you sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Which is why I said if Modi had done some work maybe we should have got those villages out of the dark. Be reasonable and throw out these jokers who are making us waste our time on beef meat instead of electricity.




You know by being intellectually dishonest you are doing disservice to nation. 

We gave the mandate for full five year term and will then only in a position to judge him. Calm down !! 

And when it comes to Cow, I guess you already know where my loyalty lies.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Right so Modi is responsible and not those people who ruled b4 him for 6 decades ?



Oh you saw sooooo much work in 18 months. All foreign trip, selfie etc. At least congress won elections (most basic reason for existence). BJP didn't win elections, even when it did under modi it failed to deliver. Perfect *Anda as a result. *



SwAggeR said:


> You know by being intellectually dishonest you are doing disservice to nation.
> 
> We gave the mandate for full five year term and will then only in a position to judge him. Calm down !!
> 
> And when it comes to Cow, I guess you already know where my loyalty lies.



He has;t done anything....he f**ed up budget, aliented all political parties and got all possibilities of reform stalled, spent his time in slandering campaigns against AAP *only coz he lost one, small state, *and we're supposed to not take anything on this account? Congress had more than 2 years to go when 2 G came out. We didn't hold back then, why are you asking us to hold back now?



NKVD said:


> Its close fight no one is ruling out NDA yet even polls are suggesting it
> 
> Why are you sad



I'm ruling out NDA, so what you said was false.


----------



## Spectre

NKVD said:


> Its close fight no one is ruling out NDA yet even polls are suggesting it
> 
> Why are you sad



I am not sad, strictly a neutral observer considering I am not a voter in the said elections. I dislike the politics of all political parties in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh you saw sooooo much work in 18 months. All foreign trip, selfie etc. At least congress won elections (most basic reason for existence). BJP didn't win elections, even when it did under modi it failed to deliver. Perfect *Anda as a result. *
> 
> 
> 
> He has;t done anything....he f**ed up budget, aliented all political parties and got all possibilities of reform stalled, spent his time in slandering campaigns against AAP *only coz he lost one, small state, *and we're supposed to not take anything on this account? Congress had more than 2 years to go when 2 G came out. We didn't hold back then, why are you asking us to hold back now?




Where is NDA's 2G and coalgate moment ??  Waiting for that ?? Keep waiting till 2029. 



Spectre said:


> I am not sad, strictly a neutral observer considering I am not a voter in the said elections. I dislike the politics of all political parties in India.



Congrats Bro !!  You turned Senior member on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> Where is NDA's 2G and coalgate moment ??  Waiting for that ?? Keep waiting till 2029.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Bro !!  You turned Senior member on this thread.



And IPL Scam, Vasundhara Raje, OMC etc. are not the 2G moments? OMC is 10,000 truck loads of illegal mining per day.


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh you saw sooooo much work in 18 months. All foreign trip, selfie etc. At least congress won elections (most basic reason for existence). BJP didn't win elections, even when it did under modi it failed to deliver. Perfect *Anda as a result. *



Your ignorance amazes me, all you have to do is visit the MEA website and look what deals have been done in last 1 year. Can't convince someone who's hates someone so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Your ignorance amazes me, all you have to do is visit the MEA website and look what deals have been done in last 1 year. Can't convince someone who's hates someone so much.



Take enough valium and you'll stop seeing things.......


----------



## Spectre

SwAggeR said:


> Congrats Bro !!  You turned Senior member on this thread.



Thanks, i didn't even notice it - I had been looking forward to it hence have been quite proliferate in my posting frequency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Take enough valium and you'll stop seeing things.......



Suggest you take your own advice, you are currently beyond reason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> @arp2041 predicted 145 seats few days ago in favor of BJP. which is chose to what chanakya is showing. Bhai online dhandha hi khol le kundli shundli dekne ka bhi.


I said 155... 
Though I still find it hard to believe my own reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> And IPL Scam, Vasundhara Raje, OMC etc. are not the 2G moments? OMC is 10,000 truck loads of illegal mining per day.




IPL scam ??  Desperate times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Today's chanakya gave aap 48-50 in Delhi if anyone remembers
> 
> We have a winner here my friends and it's kommunal Moody



Like I said before
Mu me l lele 
Ice cream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Oh my god..... look who here @Guynextdoor2  bhai is baar Nov 8th ko may 16th 2014 ke tarah bhaag mat jaana @Star Wars @SwAggeR..... so here is my prediction (will give final projections by tomorrow as today's reports are still awaited @sarthak ganguly. ....)

BJP + 140-145
Mgb 85-95

If nda scores below 122 (as per NDTV and all sickulars ).... save my post.... I will leave this thread forever...... people are so dumbfounded by their BJP hate that they actually say Mgb getting 140

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> IPL scam ??  Desperate times.



So Lalit Modi didn't pay Vasundhara? Desperate times for Bhakt for sure.


----------



## Star Wars

Right Wingers here in PDF are so doubtfull ,even if NDA wins bihar, On 8th Sanghis here will question the result an alleg EVM fraud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

SarthakGanguly said:


> I said 155...
> Though I still find it hard to believe my own reports.




Your report ?? Which one ?? Today morning only you were giving 122 . I doubt even if you have some report or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Guynextdoor2 said:


> WHat 'sky high' expectations? They weren't even sure they'll cross the 50% mark. They removed Modi posters to prevent loss of shame....Bihar is lost for them even if they have slender majority.


wait. What?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Tridibans said:


> Oh my god..... look who here @Guynextdoor2  bhai is baar Nov 8th ko may 16th 2014 ke tarah bhaag mat jaana @Star Wars @SwAggeR..... so here is my prediction (will give final projections by tomorrow as today's reports are still awaited @sarthak ganguly. ....)
> 
> BJP + 140-145
> Mgb 85-95
> 
> If nda scores below 122 (as per NDTV and all sickulars ).... save my post.... I will leave this thread forever...... people are so dumbfounded by their BJP hate that they actually say Mgb getting 140



Exit polls measure people's response, *not your personal fantasies.*


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So Lalit Modi didn't pay Vasundhara? Desperate times for Bhakt for sure.



Much Despardo ??

It's no way linked to Central government.


----------



## jaunty

From the past experience TC is the most reliable pollster. So it seems like a huge majority for BJP+

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Right Wingers here in PDF are so doubtfull ,even if NDA wins bihar, On 8th Sanghis here will question the result an alleg EVM fraud.




Exactly !! I will.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SwAggeR said:


> Much Despardo ??
> 
> It's no way linked to Central government.



Central government shielding a corrupt politician. Technically 2 G was also done by DMK and not congress.


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> *If nda scores below 122 (as per NDTV and all sickulars ).... save my post.... I will leave this thread forever*...... people are so dumbfounded by their BJP hate that they actually say Mgb getting 140



Am also betting , i'll leave with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Am also betting , i'll leave with you



I will also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Tridibans said:


> Oh my god..... look who here @Guynextdoor2  bhai is baar Nov 8th ko may 16th 2014 ke tarah bhaag mat jaana @Star Wars @SwAggeR..... so here is my prediction (will give final projections by tomorrow as today's reports are still awaited @sarthak ganguly. ....)
> 
> BJP + 140-145
> Mgb 85-95
> 
> If nda scores below 122 (as per NDTV and all sickulars ).... save my post.... I will leave this thread forever...... people are so dumbfounded by their BJP hate that they actually say Mgb getting 140



Agar Teri prediction Sahi nikli toh @magudi ke swath tu bhi 'my mein lele na'
Ice cream



SwAggeR said:


> IPL scam ??  Desperate times.



ENREGA wall ki quality gir gayi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Central government shielding a corrupt politician. Technically 2 G was also done by DMK and not congress.




 Cabinet ministers were involved in those UPA's scams. You know buddy you are not good at trolling.


----------



## Star Wars

FYI Todays Chanakya only got elections wrong only in A.P, they got the rest 11/12 elections right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Right Wingers here in PDF are so doubtfull ,even if NDA wins bihar, On 8th Sanghis here will question the result an alleg EVM fraud.


Yes, I always have doubts.  I admit. Hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> I will also



Do you have any other choice ? -_-


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SwAggeR said:


> Your report ?? Which one ?? Today morning only you were giving 122 . I doubt even if you have some report or so.


 Hehe
122 was my personal estimate. It still is.   



SwAggeR said:


> Cabinet ministers were involved in those UPA's scams. You know buddy you are not good at trolling.


He is one of the most talented trolls I know. Look how he is spoiling the party. Without ANY substance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> FYI Todays Chanakya only got elections wrong only in A.P, they got the rest 11/12 elections right.




That's hell of a moral booster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

I am still very upset how NDA is ignoring the media. Ideally they should 

i. Kiss the media and make up
ii. Sing paeans to it
iii. Invite it to some hill station 
iv. Take it out for a walk
v. Some mishap 

Bihar exit polls live: Today's Chanakya numbers may not be good news for Nitish - Firstpost

FP and Ms. Chaterji are crapping their pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> v. Some mishap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

IIRC today's chanakya gave AAP huge majority in delhi.....same as 2014 where they were the only ones who gave BJP+ more than 300.... thing is by just simple arithmetic, there is not even a contest in Bihar with jdu+con+lalu having vote share close to 50 %. 
.
If that is so then nda should win less than 50

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> That's hell of a moral booster.



Why else do you think Sanghi's are jumping up and down after knowing chanakya exit polls result

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


>


Accidents happen mate. Life is unfair. 

I mean metaphorically. Now physically killing them will be counter productive. JNU grads will fill the place and do a ruckus with 2004-2014 stolen money. 

They have many skeletons in their closet. Get close. Make friends. Expose. But I guess BJP is too dirty for that. They should at least let us plebs do some 'kinky' stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

SarthakGanguly said:


> I am still very upset how NDA is ignoring the media. Ideally they should
> 
> i. Kiss the media and make up
> ii. Sing paeans to it
> iii. Invite it to some hill station
> iv. Take it out for a walk
> v. Some mishap
> 
> Bihar exit polls live: Today's Chanakya numbers may not be good news for Nitish - Firstpost
> 
> FP and Ms. Chaterji are crapping their pants.




I am for investing in new media ecosystem. From colleges to press to electronic to investigative. Old ones were never ours and you can' teach the old dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Do you have any other choice ? -_-



Fikar mat, BJP+ hi jitega

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SwAggeR said:


> I am for investing in new media ecosystem. From colleges to press to electronic to investigative. Old ones were never ours and you can' teach the old dogs.


You can put them to sleep.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Tridibans said:


> Oh my god..... look who here @Guynextdoor2  bhai is baar Nov 8th ko may 16th 2014 ke tarah bhaag mat jaana @Star Wars @SwAggeR..... so here is my prediction (will give final projections by tomorrow as today's reports are still awaited @sarthak ganguly. ....)
> 
> BJP + 140-145
> Mgb 85-95
> 
> If nda scores below 122 (as per NDTV and all sickulars ).... save my post.... I will leave this thread forever...... people are so dumbfounded by their BJP hate that they actually say Mgb getting 140



Thanks a lot bhai

Aapke mooh meim ghee shakar

BJP and Modiji Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Kill it !!

And make an example. 



SarthakGanguly said:


> You can put them to sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SwAggeR said:


> Kill it !!
> 
> And make an example.


Oh come on. 

I never meant that. How did you think of such a crude thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Kill it !!
> 
> And make an example.



So much intolerance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Plot revealed? Nayantara Sahgal says Rahul Gandhi is showing 'signs of great change' | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Modi will still be PM and Bihar will still be ignored, so what's new ? - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This thread is for you.....
> 
> BJP on its way out, losses begin in Bihar


Honestly I would be surprised if BJP pulls it off. They are against combined might of 2 Strong regional paries with a loyal support base. Although even if they can narrow their gap with MGB to 20-25 seats. It will be satisfactory performance. Plus who knows this loss can be a boon for BJP in 2019 after 4 years of *Jungle Raaj *


----------



## Haroon Syed

Spectre said:


> As I said, BJP may very well loose just don't mock the intelligence of common people, they are far from stupid and gullible populace of the 90s.
> 
> Many might vote against BJP because they don't like their agenda and are unimpressed by smart Media Management but that doesn't mean they are not capable of taking cognizance and understanding international affairs.
> 
> In-fact Bihar is lot more politically aware than the mean.



Are you Dalit ? Read it some where on one of the thread. Are all dalits with Lalu kumar yadav ? Please don't mind as I am trying to find out how people in India vote based on castes.


----------



## itachii

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Honestly I would be surprised if BJP pulls it off. They are against combined might of 2 Strong regional paries with a loyal support base. Although even if they can narrow their gap with MGB to 20-25 seats. It will be satisfactory performance. Plus who knows this loss can be a boon for BJP in 2019 after 4 years of *Jungle Raaj *



BJP should win these elections not just to silence anti-nationals but to develop bihar. unless bihar and U.P develops on par with south Indian states, we can't shed poverty in India..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INS_Vikrant

ranjeet said:


>


so many SC votes gone with MGB?? giving Paswan and Manjhi so many seats didnt give the advantage to NDA i expected probably due to that haryana property incident which media gave a caste angle to


----------



## NKVD

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> so many SC votes gone with MGB?? giving Paswan and Manjhi so many seats didnt give the advantage to NDA i expected probably due to that haryana property incident which media gave a caste angle to


Mahadalits And EBC are voting For BJP Even C-voter Excepted it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Haroon Syed said:


> Are you Dalit ? Read it some where on one of the thread. Are all dalits with Lalu kumar yadav ? Please don't mind as I am trying to find out how people in India vote based on castes.



They vote foolishly when they vote based on caste lines.

Sorry this is a complex issue with some people advocating voting for those who promise biggest bonanza for their particular caste. In my bitter experience such people are more concerned with filling their own pockets but some others believe all parties are the same so why not vote for our own.

Caste based politicians often cultivate a Robin-hood image to keep their hold on their caste and lack of education and old prejudices still to an extent works to their advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662285300735979520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662238581830758404

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662239771062722561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662239337338155008
Now that Bihar elections is over...Media will slow down and Awardwapasi will go down.

But interesting development below.

Plot revealed? Nayantara Sahgal says Rahul Gandhi is showing 'signs of great change' | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

SarthakGanguly said:


> I am still very upset how NDA is ignoring the media. Ideally they should
> 
> i. Kiss the media and make up
> ii. Sing paeans to it
> iii. Invite it to some hill station
> iv. Take it out for a walk
> v. Some mishap
> 
> Bihar exit polls live: Today's Chanakya numbers may not be good news for Nitish - Firstpost
> 
> FP and Ms. Chaterji are crapping their pants.



Last Wala acha hai 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Oh come on.
> 
> I never meant that. How did you think of such a crude thing?







itachii said:


> BJP should win these elections not just to silence anti-nationals but to develop bihar. unless bihar and U.P develops on par with south Indian states, we can't shed poverty in India..



Agreed UP & Bihar are to important to be left to these fools

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Echo_419 said:


> Last Wala acha hai



Who is FP and Ms. Chaterji?


----------



## SwAggeR

Now I don't care even if already dead Gandhi comes back to return some award.


----------



## Sky lord

@Star Wars Somebody said that chanakya was wrong in Maharashtra, Karnataka -and Kashmir? Is that true? Do you know of the top of your head . I am too lazy to google.


----------



## Star Wars

If BJP wins Bihar, Media will say "they won because of communal politics"
If BJP looses BIhar , Media will say "they lost because of communal politics"



Sky lord said:


> @Star Wars Somebody said that chanakya was wrong in Maharashtra, Karnataka -and Kashmir? Is that true? Do you know of the top of your head . I am too lazy to google.



Chanakya got the trends right and they predicted the correct party as winner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

@Star Wars @SarthakGanguly 
I have some good news for you guys. 
You might not have to wear RSS mini skirts any more. 

Why RSS May Finally Ditch the Khaki Shorts - NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662315235399696384
@ranjeet @Star Wars @SwAggeR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662315235399696384
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @SwAggeR



is that real or a parody account ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662315235399696384
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @SwAggeR



Chutiya CM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Bihar elections: Nitish-Lalu alliance ahead of NDA, say exit polls


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Chutiya CM

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fsayed

Nitish-Lalu alliance ahead in Bihar, predicts Times Now-CVoter exit poll - Times of India
NEW DELHI: The Mahagatbandhan of chief minister Nitish Kumar and RJD chief Lalu Prasad is set to retain power in Bihar with a slender lead over the BJP-led NDA in the bitterly-fought 2015 assembly elections, according to Times Now-CVoter exit poll.

The JD(U)-RJD-Congress Mahagatbandhan is projected to win 122 seats, with a vote share of 42%, which is exactly the majority-way mark in the 243-member Bihar assembly.

The BJP-led NDA is projected to win 111 seats with 41 per cent of votes, according to the exit poll.

Other parties including the independent candidates will win 10 seats with a 17 per cent vote share, says the Times Now-CVoter exit poll.

The exit poll shows a massive 12 per cent swing in favour of the Mahagatbandhan compared to the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. This translates into a gain of 71 seats for the Nitish-Lalu alliance.





The BJP alliance, which did exceptionally well in the Lok Sabha elections, has managed to better its performance marginally by only 2 per cent. But this 2 per cent swing hasn't translated into seats and they are projected to lose 63 seats compared to the 2014 Lok Sabha elections.

In the 2014 Lok Sabha elections, the BJP and its allies had won 31 seats, which translated into 174 assembly seats.

The Times Now-CVoter poll is based on random stratified sample of over 35,000 interviews covering all 243 segments in the state during the polling days. The data used for this projection is up to 2pm for the final phase of voting on Thursday. The figure will be updated subsequently. Margin of error in vote share calculation is +/-3% at State level and +/- 5% at Regional level.


----------



## mrshao

I'm a Chinese.I would like to know India.You can ask me things about China



fsayed said:


> Nitish-Lalu alliance ahead in Bihar, predicts Times Now-CVoter exit poll - Times of India
> NEW DELHI: The Mahagatbandhan of chief minister Nitish Kumar and RJD chief Lalu Prasad is set to retain power in Bihar with a slender lead over the BJP-led NDA in the bitterly-fought 2015 assembly elections, according to Times Now-CVoter exit poll.
> 
> The JD(U)-RJD-Congress Mahagatbandhan is projected to win 122 seats, with a vote share of 42%, which is exactly the majority-way mark in the 243-member Bihar assembly.
> 
> The BJP-led NDA is projected to win 111 seats with 41 per cent of votes, according to the exit poll.
> 
> Other parties including the independent candidates will win 10 seats with a 17 per cent vote share, says the Times Now-CVoter exit poll.
> 
> The exit poll shows a massive 12 per cent swing in favour of the Mahagatbandhan compared to the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. This translates into a gain of 71 seats for the Nitish-Lalu alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BJP alliance, which did exceptionally well in the Lok Sabha elections, has managed to better its performance marginally by only 2 per cent. But this 2 per cent swing hasn't translated into seats and they are projected to lose 63 seats compared to the 2014 Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> In the 2014 Lok Sabha elections, the BJP and its allies had won 31 seats, which translated into 174 assembly seats.
> 
> The Times Now-CVoter poll is based on random stratified sample of over 35,000 interviews covering all 243 segments in the state during the polling days. The data used for this projection is up to 2pm for the final phase of voting on Thursday. The figure will be updated subsequently. Margin of error in vote share calculation is +/-3% at State level and +/- 5% at Regional level.


I'm a Chinese.I would like to know India.You can ask me things about China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

mrshao said:


> I'm a Chinese.I would like to know India.You can ask me things about China
> 
> 
> I'm a Chinese.I would like to know India.You can ask me things about China



问走


----------



## fsayed

mrshao said:


> I'm a Chinese.I would like to know India.You can ask me things about China
> 
> 
> I'm a Chinese.I would like to know India.You can ask me things about China


Ask what u want to ask about mother land india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> 问走



btw what is your seat projection for NDA ?


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> 问走


8 mins and still no reply.

Google translate not working today in Pakistan I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


>


He needs to get married. He is getting creepy-er.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

fsayed said:


> Ask what u want to ask about mother land india



Bhai I hope Lalu ji and Nitish ji thrash BJP on Sunday.

But just 1 hi gila-shikwa hai tumse

Tum aur tumhare dost @Guynextdoor2 result ke din nahi milte celebrate karne ke liye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662315235399696384
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @SwAggeR


India's greatest movie critic strikes again.


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662315235399696384
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @SwAggeR


Is this a tongue in cheek comment on Mahagathbandhan?


----------



## The Huskar

Tridibans said:


> Bhai I hope Lalu ji and Nitish ji thrash BJP on Sunday.
> 
> But just 1 hi gila-shikwa hai tumse
> 
> Tum aur tumhare dost @Guynextdoor2 result ke din nahi milte celebrate karne ke liye


Dude can't handle an intellectual argument.
But I am patiently waiting for my turn with him during 2016 Assan Elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haroon Syed

Spectre said:


> They vote foolishly when they vote based on caste lines.
> 
> Sorry this is a complex issue with some people advocating voting for those who promise biggest bonanza for their particular caste. In my bitter experience such people are more concerned with filling their own pockets but some others believe all parties are the same so why not vote for our own.
> 
> Caste based politicians often cultivate a Robin-hood image to keep their hold on their caste and lack of education and old prejudices still to an extent works to their advantage.



Since you are one of a very sensible poster so I feel like asking you about it. If I am not wrong (or may be) your country is doing good be it economically or at least you have a vision and working towards it. Then again why you are against your PM and supporting other parties ? Is not Mody party with dalits ?


----------



## fsayed

Tridibans said:


> Bhai I hope Lalu ji and Nitish ji thrash BJP on Sunday.
> 
> But just 1 hi gila-shikwa hai tumse
> 
> Tum aur tumhare dost @Guynextdoor2 result ke din nahi milte celebrate karne ke liye


Don't worry bhai yeh waqt hamaraa hai bjp k buure din shuru


----------



## ranjeet

fsayed said:


> Don't worry bhai yeh waqt hamaraa hai bjp k buure din shuru


long time bro, good to see you back how you been.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Haroon Syed said:


> Since you are one of a very sensible poster so I feel like asking you about it. If I am not wrong (or may ) your country is doing good be it economically or at least you have a vision and working towards it. Then again why you are against your PM and supporting other parties ? Is not Mody party with dalits ?


Who said country is doing good in term economically or socially without Harmony and eequality country cannot prosper or progress we minority r living in fear after modi became the pm . the basic thing is that if country economy is soo sound y the petrol is still 67.77 crude oil price is below 50usd comparing mamohan congress rule77rs liter crude oil price was approx 120usd



ranjeet said:


> long time bro, good to see you back how you been.


Hamari toh modi ne halat kharab kar rakhi hai. Aaj kal toh hamare khane or religion freedom pe bhi pabandi lagrahi hai we r counting days when this pm tenure ends

Even writer historians artist scientist r feeling the heat of growing intolerance in country bcoz of bjp and rss


----------



## Star Wars

this is what ndtv thinks of chankya polls result

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Huskar

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 269743
> 
> 
> this is what ndtv thinks of chankya polls result


Severe tunnel vision 



Star Wars said:


> View attachment 269743
> 
> 
> this is what ndtv thinks of chankya polls result


Severe tunnel vision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haroon Syed

fsayed said:


> Who said country is doing good in term economically or socially without Harmony and eequality country cannot prosper or progress we minority r living in fear after modi became the pm . the basic thing is that if country economy is soo sound y the petrol is still 67.77 crude oil price is below 50usd comparing mamohan congress rule77rs liter crude oil price was approx 120usd



At least print and electronic media says so. May be they are wrong ? If your economy is in such a bad shape then why your foreign reserves are growing or I would say why GDP is going high and from where are you doing so much of shopping (from defence perspective) ? Secondly it is so sad to hear that minorities are feeling scared. It should not be so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662317251391975424
anyone in bihar confirm this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Haroon Syed

SarthakGanguly said:


> All lies man. Jewish media + Hindu mischief.



If hindus are also saying this then fsayed must be true. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 269743
> 
> 
> this is what ndtv thinks of chankya polls result


it looks fake but wouldn't be surprised if they fcuked it up



fsayed said:


> Hamari toh modi ne halat kharab kar rakhi hai. Aaj kal toh hamare khane or religion freedom pe bhi pabandi lagrahi hai we r counting days when this pm tenure ends
> 
> Even writer historians artist scientist r feeling the heat of growing intolerance in country bcoz of bjp and rss



Itna intolerant kyon ho rahe ho janab?


----------



## Haroon Syed

SarthakGanguly said:


> I have adopted dhimmitude long back.   Hence my attitude.



Your wish., As an outsider I will go with the statements written over there or do I need to know you to understand what you write ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662290061300396032

ye kya bol rahi hai ???


----------



## kaykay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662288596204826624

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Karnataka minister in soup after a sting video surfaces showing his wife taking bribe - The Times of India

Social welfare minister Anjaneya







Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662290061300396032
> 
> ye kya bol rahi hai ???


Kaam maang rahi hai.


----------



## Sky lord

Haroon Syed said:


> If hindus are also saying this then fsayed must be true. Thanks.


Dude, sarthak is just pulling your leg, if people were so scared of government would they be coming on primetime TV every night to shout abuses at the government and the PM. In a truly fascist state they would be behind bars or dead with a bullet between their eyes. 

This is something else. - long explanation - the old order of networked elites are being pushed over by newly emerging demographics - the old elite are squealing like little pigs because they don't want to give up their privileges. I am simplifying but as you are taking an interest and everyone else only has eyes on Bihar, I thought I would respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

BJP on its way out, losses begin in Bihar | Page 3

fsayed has thanked this post of mine. 

Typical 'secular'.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Haroon Syed

Sky lord said:


> Dude, sarthak is just pulling your leg, if people were so scared of government would they be coming on primetime TV every night to shout abuses at the government and the PM. In a truly fascist state they would be behind bars or dead with a bullet between their eyes.
> 
> This is something else. - long explanation - the old order of networked elites are being pushed over by newly emerging demographics - the old elite are squealing like little pigs because they don't want to give up their privileges. I am simplifying but as you are taking an interest and everyone else only has eyes on Bihar, I thought I would respond.



Thanks. I love political discussion but I hardly get into such type of discussions.Reason is pretty simple, in Pakistan people label each other. I was not even aware that you had elections. I noticed this thread only today and straight away went to last page. I just wanted to understand why only few people (at least on this thread) is against Mody. Is it because they are dalit or muslims or other minority group ? I don't know many people here so I don't understand their nature or their way of posting. Neither I love Mody nor I hate him but I find him an intelligent person who is doing everything good for his country. This is the only reason I came here to understand people view towards him.

I am out of this thread because I don't know anyone from India other then Mody,Rahul Gandhi and Lalu yadav,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Exit polls in local Patna channels: near unanimity on NDA winning the election. Figure varying between 135 to 150, with BJP 100+.... Via Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

Haroon Syed said:


> Since you are one of a very sensible poster so I feel like asking you about it. If I am not wrong (or may be) your country is doing good be it economically or at least you have a vision and working towards it. Then again why you are against your PM and supporting other parties ? Is not Mody party with dalits ?



Dalits are not a major opposition against Modi and BJP anymore, though that varies depending on state level politics and concentration of Dalits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> btw what is your seat projection for NDA ?



NDA - 140+
MGB - 80-90
OTH - 8-13

It's the average of chanakya, cicero, rg, pixua predicting NDA victory.



Spectre said:


> Dalits are not a major opposition against Modi and BJP anymore, though that varies depending on state level politics and concentration of Dalits.



There is a systematic campaign for saffronisation of otherwise agnostic dalits going on behind the scenes if you've noticed



fsayed said:


> Who said country is doing good in term economically or socially without Harmony and eequality country cannot prosper or progress we minority r living in fear after modi became the pm . the basic thing is that if country economy is soo sound y the petrol is still 67.77 crude oil price is below 50usd comparing mamohan congress rule77rs liter crude oil price was approx 120usd
> 
> 
> Hamari toh modi ne halat kharab kar rakhi hai. Aaj kal toh hamare khane or religion freedom pe bhi pabandi lagrahi hai we r counting days when this pm tenure ends
> 
> Even writer historians artist scientist r feeling the heat of growing intolerance in country bcoz of bjp and rss




The thing I've always liked about you even during the general election days is that you are very honest. Also I admire the fact the Modi bashing is not the sole reason you log in, unfortunately, same cannot to said about many others. 

As for modi he's just a crook who happened to fool 31% people. Let's wait it out peacefully brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

skyisthelimit said:


> Exit polls in local Patna channels: near unanimity on NDA winning the election. Figure varying between 135 to 150, with BJP 100+.... Via Twitter


----------



## Roybot

Well exit polls, thanks for nothing 



SwAggeR said:


> @Roybot Bhumihars are big let down.
> 
> 
> 
> No , it should have been above 80 %.



They are just exit poll figures mate, I saw 70% on some other channel. Bhumihar, Rajput, Brahman, Baniya will always overwhelmingly vote for the BJP, give or take a few percentage depending on the local candidate. I think MGB gave quite a few seats to Bhumihar candidates. But once again, lets not base our opinion on exit poll results, 2 more days and everything should be clear.







Hopefully someday we can reach the consolidation level of Muslim electorate and act as a proper forward class vote bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Echo_419 said:


>





Roybot said:


> Well exit polls, thanks for nothing
> 
> 
> 
> They are just exit poll figures mate, I saw 70% on some other channel. Bhumihar, Rajput, Brahman, Baniya will always overwhelmingly vote for the BJP, give or take a few percentage depending on the local candidate. I think MGB gave quite a few seats to Bhumihar candidates. But once again, lets not base our opinion on exit poll results, 2 more days and everything should be clear.
> 
> View attachment 269810
> 
> 
> Hopefully someday we can reach the consolidation level of Muslim electorate and act as a proper forward class vote bank.


http://m.timesofindia.com/elections...oll/election2015biharexitpollresults.cmsBihar Elections 2015 Exit Polls

PARTY PROJECTED
BJP+ 110
Others 8
JD(U)+ 125
* SOURCE: INDIA TODAY GROUP-CICERO
* THESE ARE NOT ACTUAL RESULTS
PARTY PROJECTED
BJP+ 111
Others 10
JD(U)+ 122
* SOURCE: TIMES NOW-CVOTER
* THESE ARE NOT ACTUAL RESULTS

Plus bjp almost indirectly accepted their defeat read it and enjoy

Bihar pollno referendum on Narendra Modi’s performance: BJP - Times of India


----------



## IN-2030

Star Wars said:


> LOL ...ABP giving 24 for BJP in 5th phase and 13 in 3rd phase


7/7 Nalanda me to aise hi h  ... ye ABP wale AC me baith kar k hisab lagane wale hain


----------



## Roybot

fsayed said:


> http://m.timesofindia.com/elections...oll/election2015biharexitpollresults.cmsBihar Elections 2015 Exit Polls
> 
> PARTY PROJECTED
> BJP+ 110
> Others 8
> JD(U)+ 125
> * SOURCE: INDIA TODAY GROUP-CICERO
> * THESE ARE NOT ACTUAL RESULTS
> PARTY PROJECTED
> BJP+ 111
> Others 10
> JD(U)+ 122
> * SOURCE: TIMES NOW-CVOTER
> * THESE ARE NOT ACTUAL RESULTS
> 
> Plus bjp almost indirectly accepted their defeat read it and enjoy
> 
> Bihar pollno referendum on Narendra Modi’s performance: BJP - Times of India



Just wait till the 8th. I hope you won't disappear like you did after the Lok Sabha elections.


----------



## kaykay

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/biha...ther-ahead-subhash-chandra?forceNoSplash=true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

@SarthakGanguly , checkout this hypocrite. I mean even at this age these people have no shame and integrity, repulsive really.

And the she goes and says this,

Rahul Gandhi showing 'signs of great change': Nayantara Sahgal - IBNLive

Like that's even technically possible

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## itachii

Roybot said:


> @SarthakGanguly , checkout this hypocrite. I mean even at this age these people have no shame and integrity, repulsive really.
> 
> And the she goes and says this,
> 
> Rahul Gandhi showing 'signs of great change': Nayantara Sahgal - IBNLive
> 
> Like that's even technically possible



at times I wonder how India survived for 70 years with these hypocrites at the helm...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Meanwhile,

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662444773555355648
Dont have an award but wouldve given it back if I had one.... I guess it's the thought that counts.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662444773555355648
> Dont have an award but wouldve given it back if I had one.... I guess it's the thought that counts.



Why not ask mummy and daddy to return awards, am sure they have plenty.


----------



## fsayed

Roybot said:


> Just wait till the 8th. I hope you won't disappear like you did after the Lok Sabha elections.


U won't be disappointed


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Roybot said:


> @SarthakGanguly , checkout this hypocrite. I mean even at this age these people have no shame and integrity, repulsive really.
> 
> And the she goes and says this,
> 
> Rahul Gandhi showing 'signs of great change': Nayantara Sahgal - IBNLive
> 
> Like that's even technically possible


Let me tell you... A time will come when these chacha seculars will be dragged down the streets and hanged from the nearest lamppost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662495335751614464

Satta market after phase 5

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

SarthakGanguly said:


> Let me tell you... A time will come when these chacha seculars will be dragged down the streets and hanged from the nearest lamppost.



That's a bit extreme, but I want these stooges purged and defeated, ideologically. Am sick of their sanctimonious bullshyte.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> That's a bit extreme, but I want this stooges purged and defeated, ideologically. Am sick of their sanctimonious bullshyte.



IF ever BJP lost in 2014 elections , what Sarthak said would have become true...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Roybot said:


> That's a bit extreme, but I want this stooges purged and defeated, ideologically. Am sick of their sanctimonious bullshyte.


It will go out of our hands. With growing internet penetration and literacy... People will make sure such pests are removed. Even if I personally want them ideologically defeated. There is more fun in seeing their life's work diminished to ashes. But then, we may not speak. Mob justice unfortunately may.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

SarthakGanguly said:


> It will go out of our hands. With growing internet penetration and literacy... People will make sure such pests are removed. Even if I personally want them ideologically defeated. There is more fun in seeing their life's work diminished to ashes. But then, we may not speak. Mob justice unfortunately may.


Hope same treatment u would get if such hate u r spreading


----------



## SarthakGanguly

fsayed said:


> Hope same treatment u would get if such hate u r spreading


That is what you have been doing to RSS cadre in parts where your kind rule supreme. 

And be a man and come out of this cocoon of chacha secularism. Yeah are neither tolerant nor secular. You are a typical anti Hindu Islamist. And you have every right to be so. But don't be dishonest and accept your stance, at least in the comfort of anonymity here online.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> Meanwhile,



 GONE FULL RETARD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Roybot said:


> Am sick of their sanctimonious bullshyte.



I think Ashok Malik said it best - that some of these people probably really believe that there is growing intolerance etc. They believe that because they actively despise the BJP & associated organisations & that makes many of them think that there is this looming _(or current) _danger. The persona of Modi doesn't help. He is no Vajpayee who was able to largely neutralise such fears because of his own image. You will find such worry even on this forum. As you already know.

There is nothing to do but manage this problem. I'm really not sure whether this will go away like the earlier hullabaloo over the church incidents. If it does _(as an article by Jay Panda that I posted suggests) _and it is election related, then this is just a passing squall. However I have my doubts. We will have to wait this out and see. I think we might see some sort of government engagement with atleast some of these people soon, especially those with no strong ideological leanings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662444773555355648
> Dont have an award but wouldve given it back if I had one.... I guess it's the thought that counts.




This bitch once as a NDTV panelists during 2014 poll run up was advocating stripping Hindus of their right to exercise their franchise.

Meanwhile in Gujarat. 

Stop Muslim polygamy, its 'heinously patriarchal' says Gujarat HC, pitching for a common civil code - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

SwAggeR said:


> This bitch was once as a NDTV panelists was advocating stripping Hindus of their right to exercise their franchise.



Er... this is not that person. That comment btw, was said tongue firmly in cheek. You probably know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> This bitch once as a NDTV panelists during 2014 poll run up was advocating stripping Hindus of their right to exercise their franchise.
> 
> Meanwhile in Gujarat.
> 
> Stop Muslim polygamy, its 'heinously patriarchal' says Gujarat HC, pitching for a common civil code - The Times of India



That is a different Zoya aktar, this one is a young female director i think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Bang Galore said:


> I think Ashok Malik said it best - that some of these people probably really believe that there is growing intolerance etc. They believe that because they actively despise the BJP & associated organisations & that makes many of them think that there is this looming _(or current) _danger. The persona of Modi doesn't help. He is no Vajpayee who was about to largely neutralise such fears because of his own image. You will find such worry even on this forum. As you already know.
> 
> There is nothing to do but manage this problem. I'm really not sure whether this will go away like the earlier hullabaloo over the church incidents. If it does _(as an article by Jay Panda that I posted suggests) _and it is election related, then this is just a passing squall. However I have my doubts. We will have to wait this out and see. I think we might see some sort of government engagement with atleast some of these people soon, especially those with no strong ideological leanings.




But today I am yet to here anybody return award. I am saying this because it had become daily phenomena during polls. And I guess there is no way NDA can do anything to stop those old leeches from waging war in intellectual circuit. It's time BJP stop dodging it and take it head on by implementing Uniform Civil Code , going hysterical about scrapping 370 . Yes BJP needs to be offensive. The measure of dodging and trying to win them who were never your's is futile.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

SwAggeR said:


> It's time BJP stop dodging it and take it _*head on by implementing Uniform Civil Code , going hysterical about scrapping 370*_ . Yes BJP needs to be offensive. The measure of dodging and trying to win them who were never your's is futile.



Be serious. We don't need more foolish drama. This government can't even pass regular bills, what chance is there of what you speak ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Bang Galore said:


> I think Ashok Malik said it best - that some of these people probably really believe that there is growing intolerance etc. They believe that because they actively despise the BJP & associated organisations & that makes many of them think that there is this looming _(or current) _danger. The persona of Modi doesn't help. He is no Vajpayee who was about to largely neutralise such fears because of his own image. You will find such worry even on this forum. As you already know.
> 
> There is nothing to do but manage this problem. I'm really not sure whether this will go away like the earlier hullabaloo over the church incidents. If it does _(as an article by Jay Panda that I posted suggests) _and it is election related, then this is just a passing squall. However I have my doubts. We will have to wait this out and see. I think we might see some sort of government engagement with atleast some of these people soon, especially those with no strong ideological leanings.



I personally am against any such engagement by the government, best not to waste time on these people. The fact that the masses didn't even know who these people were until they shot to the limelight for returning their awards, shows just how much impact they can have as far as electoral politics goes. A win in the Bihar elections should endorse this.

However, it does impact India's image on the world stage, but then again even that is not a big deal. As long as Modi keeps pushing the economic reforms, and the economy keeps growing at a healthy pace. I mean look at China, despite all the global whining and crying and what not over the human rights, freedom of speech and press in China, the investors kept flocking to that country and they still are.

Modi's persona is just an excuse. I remember reading an article few days back which mentioned that even the Vajpayee government faced similar pressure tactics from the left wingers, so there goes that.

BJP coming to power derails the whole gravy train. With BJP and RSS trying to install their people in research, literary and educational institutions, its upsets their whole ecosystem. So these leftists are fighting for their livelihood. They don't feel threatened when the Congress is in power, cause Congress isn't an ideology, not anymore anyways. Its just a gang of power hungry and corrupt individuals who are only looking out for their personal interests and don't give a toss about where and what direction the country is headed.

As I said, the leftists smelled blood when their "Church attack" propaganda paid off in Delhi, but if the BJP wins in Bihar, it should put an end to all these theatrics. Notice how they are already gearing up for Punjab elections with the desecration of Guru Granth Sahib incidents? Lot depends on the Bihar election outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Be serious. We don't need more foolish drama. This government can't even pass regular bills, what chance is there of what you speak ?



Bullshit ! Regular bills were passed during last parliament session ...


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> Let me tell you... A time will come when these chacha seculars will be dragged down the streets and hanged from the nearest lamppost.


Hmm the 90,s were the exact same time when 1000,s migrated from iok to Azad Kashmir tasveer kay do rukh hain


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Bullshit ! Regular bills were passed during last parliament session ...



Meant anything that will be opposed. Which are really non-controversial but still don't get through. Not referring to mundane stuff.


----------



## SwAggeR

SarthakGanguly said:


> That is what you have been doing to RSS cadre in parts where your kind rule supreme.
> 
> And be a man and come out of this cocoon of chacha secularism. Yeah are neither tolerant nor secular. You are a typical anti Hindu Islamist. And you have every right to be so. But don't be dishonest and accept your stance, at least in the comfort of anonymity here online.




Chaha sickularism.  Well said !! 

These motherfuckers divided India just to grab power and till date their kick for power has driven them to prepare the ground for yet another division by giving unfettered breeding rights to muslims. Tinkering of our preamble too was done by this family to maintain their hold on power as Indira herself married non-Hindu and I guess Rajeev was alread romancing with non-Hindu western vixens.

@Bang Galore Can 370 be abrogated during emergency just like Sickularism was shoved down our throat ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Meant anything that will be opposed. Not referring to mundane stuff.



 You said "Regular" bills... Land Bill and GST are not "regular" bills



SwAggeR said:


> Chaha sickularism.  Well said !!
> 
> These motherfuckers divided India just to grab power and till date their kick for power has driven them to prepare the ground for yet another division by giving unfettered breeding rights to muslims. Tinkering of our preamble too was done by this family to maintain their hold on power as Indira herself married non-Hindu and I guess Rajeev was alread romancing with non-Hindu western vixens.
> 
> @Bang Galore Can 370 be abrogated during emergency just like Sickularism was shoved down our throat ???




Wait till 2017 - 2018 for any of the big ticket bills , hopefully by then we will have enough seats in Upper house along with other rational parties to pass the bill...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Bang Galore said:


> Be serious. We don't need more foolish drama. This government can't even pass regular bills, what chance is there of what you speak ?



Guess what it' Directive principle of Our Constitution.

I think it's already in some article 44. Supreme Courts is ready to give cover fire.


----------



## Bang Galore

SwAggeR said:


> @Bang Galore Can 370 be abrogated during emergency just like Sickularism was shoved down our throat ???



Nope. Those days are long gone & you would still need 2/3rd majority in both houses to even try. Runs the risk of being struck down by courts anyways.

Btw, only the preamble was changed, India was secular even without that change.



SwAggeR said:


> Guess what it' Directive principle of Our Constitution.
> 
> I think it's already in some article 44. Supreme Courts is ready to give cover fire.




If you are referring to UCC, chances are that the Supreme Court will order it, sooner rather than later. Best to wait it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Bang Galore said:


> Nope. Those days are long gone & you would still need 2/3rd majority in both houses to even try. Run the risk of being struck down by courts anyways.


Did Indira had 2/3rd majority during her emergency ?? Because since then what is the use of emergency, if you already have 2/3 rd majority. It could have been done simply without becoming infamous.


> Btw, only the preamble was changed, India was secular even without that change.



If so then why was the urgency of doing so ?? I read somewhere it was discussed during drafting of constitution too but was decided to not add Sickularism.



Bang Galore said:


> Nope. Those days are long gone & you would still need 2/3rd majority in both houses to even try. Runs the risk of being struck down by courts anyways.
> 
> Btw, only the preamble was changed, India was secular even without that change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are referring to UCC, chances are that the Supreme Court will order it, sooner rather than later. Best to wait it out.



Yeah , Uniform Civil Code.


----------



## magudi

If 2019 becomes secular vs communal again, Modi should ask Congress to name a Muslim candidate as PM. Also ask them to put it in their manifesto that directive principle asking state to work towards formation of Uniform Civil Code will be deleted by them if they come to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Another exit poll of Dainik Jagaran

NDA to form govet. in Bihar with 130 seats 13126714

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> If 2019 becomes secular vs communal again, Modi should ask Congress to name a Muslim candidate as PM. Also ask them to put it in their manifesto that directive principle asking state to work towards formation of Uniform Civil Code will be deleted by them if they come to power.



You devil !! 

Want to turn Congres into Muslim league -2 ???


----------



## Bang Galore

SwAggeR said:


> Did Indira had 2/3rd majority during her emergency ?? Because since then what is the use of emergency, if you already have 2/3 rd majority. It could have been done simply without becoming infamous.



Emergency was done in the wake of a challenge to unseat Indira Gandhi. Not like she cared for what the preamble said.


> If so then why was the urgency of doing so ?? I read somewhere it was discussed during drafting of constitution too but was decided to not add Sickularism.



No urgency. Essentially a political addition. 

You are right that during the drafting it was decided to not use the word because the constitution did not fit in with the then understood definition of secularism - personal laws based on religion,a directive on beef ban etc....Over time, there was a building of a different version of secularism, both the courts & the polity started defining it that way. The courts have always held that India is secular, the constitution was itself secular in its basics even if it was not there in the preamble and was recognised as such.The addition of the word does not change the character.


----------



## ranjeet

Secular stable se ek aur comment .... this guy fought on Congress ticket. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662480701107777537

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 269848
> 
> 
> Another exit poll of Dainik Jagaran
> 
> NDA to form govet. in Bihar with 130 seats 13126714




These exits polls are real crazy, no one can be sure which is correct. Almost like there were no exit polls . Normally, one would atleast get some direction even if the numbers were wrong. This time, not even that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

i now know what congress is in a state where it is


----------



## Bang Galore

ranjeet said:


> Secular stable se ek aur comment .... this guy fought on Congress ticket.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662480701107777537



IM?


----------



## Echo_419

itachii said:


> at times I wonder how India survived for 70 years with these hypocrites at the helm...



Same here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Secular stable se ek aur comment .... this guy fought on Congress ticket.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662480701107777537


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> These exits polls are real crazy, no one can be sure which is correct. Almost like there were no exit polls . Normally, one would atleast get some direction even if the numbers were wrong. This time, not even that.



Depends on which one, local bihar news channels are for more credible, ABP and C-voter are utterly useless Cicerio and Axis at least have a history of some level of credibility . Todays Chanakya has the most due to getting the trends and the party right most of the time..

JantaKaMood(JKM) exit poll is coming out soon,FYI they gave 66 seats to AAP in Delhi


----------



## ranjeet

Bang Galore said:


> IM?


Indian Mujaheddin


----------



## Jai Bharat

No matter the results of this election, all I can say is that the biggest Winner by and far this election has been Lalu Prasad Yadav.

He got a new limelight under the elections and fresh boost that would not have been possible for a disgraced scammer and looter any other way. Nearly all predictions are pointing towards his rise as coming at a huge cost to JDU and Nitish Kumar, where he might even exceed the former in total seat count now.

Biggest Loser has actually been Rahul Gandhi and the Congress Party. White Nitish might have ceded control and votes to his arch rival he still is still a player in Bihar and will be for the forseeable future. On the other hand. Congress was utterly sidelined and ultimately proved even less useful than even a small local party. Neither Lalu nor Nitish ever wanted to be seen alongside Rahul, and Congress provided neither the money nor the organization or manpower that is expected of a national party when compared to the BJP who unleashed an armada or volunteers, GPS vans, helicoptors, and the general pomp and show that is expected of a real national party. Congress could have been removed from the equation altogether and the end results would have been the same. Their effect on this election, or rather lack thereof, will be taken into consideration in future state elections where they will not be given large number of seats nor be featured as prominently in any future 'grand alliances', a harsh reality that will note bode well for a party that does not have any strong power-base in any state of the country. Their only viable strategy right now is to bank off the Rayja Sabha seats to give them relevance and then start winning state elections through coalitions to re-muscle their way back to power. A loss here in Bihar would mean the premature end of that strategy, and practically the end of any sort of expected resurgence in the Congress Party, instead they will shrivel up and fade into irrelevancy.

Congress could rightly be excused in Delhi given the unorthodox nature of that election, but if they don't have a strong showing, despite being gifted 40 seats to contest, in Bihar then I am expected some serious threats and internal shake-ups in the party. We have begun to see the cracks already. If Rahul cannot prove that he can bring votes to the table, I don't think even his mother can save him. If anything they will try to get rid of her too. If they don't do anything then they are destined to continue losing elections until they fade away entirely, not even surviving to really contest 2019. At the end of the day a political party and its leaders must prove itself capable of being able to WIN elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Bang Galore said:


> Emergency was done in the wake of a challenge to unseat Indira Gandhi. Not like she cared for what the preamble said.
> 
> 
> No urgency. Essentially a political addition.
> 
> You are right that during the drafting it was decided to not use the word because the constitution did not fit in with the then understood definition of secularism - personal laws based on religion,a directive on beef ban etc....Over time, there was a building of a different version of secularism, both the courts & the polity started defining it that way. The courts have always held that India is secular, the constitution was itself secular in its basics even if it was not there in the preamble and was recognised as such.The addition of the word does not change the character.



You didn't answer my basic question. I think during emergency you can tinker with constitution even if you don't have 2/3 rd majority.That's what I belive , I am not expert on legal matters.

And on second point as well you are just beating around bushes. Sickularism din't fit politicaly back in 1951 and all those Nehru era of 2/3rd majorities but somehow that misfit finds it way to fit in during emergency ??  I would say bad timing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SwAggeR said:


> This bitch once as a NDTV panelists during 2014 poll run up was advocating stripping Hindus of their right to exercise their franchise.
> 
> Meanwhile in Gujarat.
> 
> Stop Muslim polygamy, its 'heinously patriarchal' says Gujarat HC, pitching for a common civil code - The Times of India


Yeh woh nahi hai


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> You said "Regular" bills... Land Bill and GST are not "regular" bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till 2017 - 2018 for any of the big ticket bills , hopefully by then we will have enough seats in Upper house along with other rational parties to pass the bill...



GST aur labor reforms pass karde bass


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 269848
> 
> 
> Another exit poll of Dainik Jagaran
> 
> NDA to form govet. in Bihar with 130 seats 13126714



Online ?? How can it be limited to Bihar only ?? It's farce .


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Yeh woh nahi hai




I must remind you again that you are blinded by direction less right wing rhetoric on social media and completely oblivious to the good work being done in every other mohalla next to you thanks to Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> I must remind you again that you are blinded by direction less right wing rhetoric on social media and completely oblivious to the good work being done in every other mohalla next to you thanks to Kejriwal.




What good work was done ?


----------



## Jai Bharat

magudi said:


> I must remind you again that you are blinded by direction less right wing rhetoric on social media and completely oblivious to the good work being done in every other mohalla next to you thanks to Kejriwal.



The rise of Dengue cases in Delhi is not some right-wing conspiracy. The only really great thing he has done so far is to strip the Wakq Boards of their power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> GST aur labor reforms pass karde bass



Labor reforms are already being passed in BJP ruled states

President okays Rajasthan labour reforms: Firms with 300 workers need no govt nod to sack | Business Standard News

Madhya Pradesh assembly passes labour law amendments | Business Standard News

New Gujarat labour bill passed, set to give govt more control over industries | The Indian Express

Haryana plans change in labour laws, a la Rajasthan - Livemint


@Darmashkian Has Labor reform been passed in A.P ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IN-2030

fsayed said:


> Hope same treatment u would get if such hate u r spreading


Ye guynextdoor ka dusra account to nhi h??


----------



## Death In Fire

Haroon Syed said:


> How many seats does one need to form government in Bihar ?





Star Wars said:


> View attachment 269848
> 
> 
> Another exit poll of Dainik Jagaran
> 
> NDA to form govet. in Bihar with 130 seats 13126714



It's a online poll not a exit poll.


----------



## Jason bourne

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 269848
> 
> 
> Another exit poll of Dainik Jagaran
> 
> NDA to form govet. in Bihar with 130 seats 13126714




Latest gossip.. Chanakya has been conservative with. NDA's tally. Crossing 165..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

SwAggeR said:


> You didn't answer my basic question. I think during emergency you can tinker with constitution even if you don't have 2/3 rd majority.That's what I belive , I am not expert on legal matters.



Nope. No such provision. Same rules apply.



> And on second point as well you are just beating around bushes. Sickularism din't fit politicaly back in 1951 and all those Nehru era of 2/3rd majorities but somehow that misfit finds it way to fit in during emergency ??  I would say bad timing.



No beating around the bush, It was nothing to do with politics, there was no interest in putting secular in the preamble because they didn't see the need as also what I have stated earlier. However no one had doubts about the secular nature of the constitution and that was the view of the courts also.

The Indira Gandhi government through the 42nd amendment made a lot of changes, the preamble changes were minor compared to the others made. This was probably done as a sort of a cover since no one objected to the change in preamble but other changes were more crucial. Please read up if you wish to have additional information.


----------



## SwAggeR

Jason bourne said:


> Latest gossip.. Chanakya has been conservative with. NDA's tally. Crossing 165..





I guess Chanakya is in satta market in a big way. They are making bet everybody on NDA .

Or may be they are working with MOSSAD and they have technology to temper and read EVMs .  Mind it EVMs are not totally hackproof.



Bang Galore said:


> Nope. No such provision. Same rules apply.


You mean IG had requisite 2/3 rd majority during emergency ?? If so then thanks for clarifying my doubts.


> No beating around the bush, It was nothing to do with politics, there was no interest in putting secular in the preamble because they didn't see the need as also what I have stated earlier. However no one had doubts about the secular nature of the constitution and that was the view of the courts also.
> 
> The Indira Gandhi government through the 42nd amendment made a lot of changes, the preamble changes were minor compared to the others made. This was probably done as a sort of a cover since no one objected to the change in preamble but other changes were more crucial. Please read up if you wish to have additional information.



They didn't see the need till 76 instead of holding discussions during drafting phase itself but during emergency they started seeing unforeseen.Doubts were always there and getting more pronounced only hence Congress felt it's needed in prolonging their hold on power.


And I have no ideas about other significant changes during 44th amendment and no change can be major than changing the preamble itself.It's soul of constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

I take back my "Axis poll is credible" statement, they predict 10 seats and 15 seats in phase 3 and 4 for BJP, another brainless polling agency


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662559166037278721

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662557475585945600
On an unrelated front

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662509254528516097
Details awaited though. However someone thinking about us money payers itself is a huge relief.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vayuputhra

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662133175007645697Karnatakans should throw this siddu out of power when the time comes @vayuputhra . Even KCR is doing better than him.
> 
> C voter has given his results. & so has VDP. You can find them on twitter
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662238669449773056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662240659177275392
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662250615888711681
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662251476685684736
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662252493858955265CVoter India op Twitter: "6) NDA has managed to attract Dalits and Mahadalits to its fold thus reinforcing the rainbow social alliance of 2014 LS Election vintage"
> CVoter India op Twitter: "7) Muslims at 84% preference for MGB have proven to be the most staunch supporters of MGB amongst all castes and communities #BiharExitPoll"
> gis_research will give his tomorrow.
> 
> @Star Wars @Echo_419 @saurav
> Bihar election projections by VDP associates.
> NDA-141
> Mahagatbandhan-91
> Others-11
> 
> Vote Shares
> NDA-43.8%
> Mahagatbandhan-39.7%
> Others-16.5%


Siddu the CM of Karnataka, first said he eats beef to troll Hindus, and now has announced Tippus celebration on deepavali to pour hot oil on Hindus, and as well as coastal Christians who hate him even today, the idea of congress is that if you insult and degrade Hindus they will get more votes, and this siddu comes from JDS who comes from a more virulent anti Hindu party, he want to send a message to all Hindus that they can go to hell, as he belongs to kuruba(Shepard) community, its an insult even for them, tippu was anti Hindu and he committed all kinds of atrocities on Hindus, he got punished by giving his sons to the british, no one knows what happened to the boys, who was betrayed by his own Muslim companion mir khasim. So the congress always trolls Hindus, and siddu is an expert troll, rather incompetant one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662506171220160512

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

Y manji said he will not go with MGB ....

Any sign ...


----------



## indiatester

More exit poll data

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662239013940531200
And some "anti sanghi statements"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662332687227555840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Exit polls measure people's response, *not your personal fantasies.*


 
But some people's fantasies make them belive one exit poll and ignore other e.g Chanakya exit poll.



mrshao said:


> I'm a Chinese.I would like to know India.You can ask me things about China
> 
> 
> I'm a Chinese.I would like to know India.You can ask me things about China


 
Well come


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662574943398309888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662570859169603584

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## vsdave2302

The Huskar said:


> India's greatest movie critic strikes again.


 
He has all the time in the world to watch the movies you may not have heared the name even, His house's electricity bill is Rs 1 lakh a month. All MLA has got car. Advertisment Budget Rs 550 Crore. No money for new bus and ne schools. Swaraj has really arrived.


----------



## SwAggeR

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662574943398309888
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662570859169603584



As if BJP was waiting for elections to finally get over !!

Now even stopping illegal malpractices amounts to intolerance. Instead of spreading BS they should better learn to respect the laws of the land.



arp2041 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662506171220160512




Awards ?? Means on paper , right ?? Need capital for real development , we need change on ground sir. Give us comparative data about real changes on ground not on paper. Janta is not easily fooled these days.


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> Meanwhile,



WTF


----------



## vsdave2302

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662444773555355648
> Dont have an award but wouldve given it back if I had one.... I guess it's the thought that counts.


 
Tell her that madam We have marked your presence. You may return your citizenship.



SwAggeR said:


> This bitch once as a NDTV panelists during 2014 poll run up was advocating stripping Hindus of their right to exercise their franchise.
> 
> Meanwhile in Gujarat.
> 
> Stop Muslim polygamy, its 'heinously patriarchal' says Gujarat HC, pitching for a common civil code - The Times of India


 
Or give Muslim Women a right to have 4 Husbands.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662574943398309888

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Labor reforms are already being passed in BJP ruled states
> 
> President okays Rajasthan labour reforms: Firms with 300 workers need no govt nod to sack | Business Standard News
> 
> Madhya Pradesh assembly passes labour law amendments | Business Standard News
> 
> New Gujarat labour bill passed, set to give govt more control over industries | The Indian Express
> 
> Haryana plans change in labour laws, a la Rajasthan - Livemint
> 
> 
> @Darmashkian Has Labor reform been passed in A.P ?



A national law would be a good thing,don't forget many states like Bengal,UP & Bihar are not in our bag.



magudi said:


> I must remind you again that you are blinded by direction less right wing rhetoric on social media and completely oblivious to the good work being done in every other mohalla next to you thanks to Kejriwal.



With all due respect
Go F*** yourself & when you get there you can kiss my sweet,scented A$$ 



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662574943398309888


----------



## The Huskar

vsdave2302 said:


> He has all the time in the world to watch the movies you may not have heared the name even, His house's electricity bill is Rs 1 lakh a month. All MLA has got car. Advertisment Budget Rs 550 Crore. No money for new bus and ne schools. Swaraj has really arrived.


I would feel bad for Delhi people but can't find any emotion pitiful enough towards them.Let them reap the benifits that come from electing a leftist ideology idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

LOL..Axis poll deletes their exit poll result


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662574943398309888
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662570859169603584


Intolerance just sky rocketed



Star Wars said:


> LOL..Axis poll deletes their exit poll result


what was there result?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> what was there result?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bitter Melon

India ranks first in food sustainability index due to tradition of avoiding beef.

Global Survey Says We're Eating Better, But Our Diet Is Still Unsustainable

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Intolerance just sky rocketed



That is the real reason for increasing intolerance, Govt. cut the funds these"intellectuals" were getting from these NGO's

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## raktaka

Bang Galore said:


> Nope. Those days are long gone & you would still need 2/3rd majority in both houses to even try. Runs the risk of being struck down by courts anyways.
> 
> Btw, only the preamble was changed, India was secular even without that change.



India was, is and will be Secular. The preamble only served to confuse matters. 

Indian Secularism is unique and different from what is understood by rest of the world. It would be foolish to superimpose the western concept over Indian ethos, tradition and culture. 

Indian secularism stems FROM Hinduism and Hindutva and not from without it. This is a fundamental mistake many make. Trying to equate our secularism to other christian nations after whoem we have designed our Constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

1 month BIhar elections, i think EC is doing this deliberatly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianBong



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662604551250419712


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662604525900050433

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662607812757880832

That is intresting ....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662603109957419008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662601673513132033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662602449295773697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662613111476621313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662611973939445761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662611337634148352
I guess he doesn't even want to pay homage to chacha sickular. That's height of intolerance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662610807923060737
Why The RSS Can Never Be ISIS | Swarajya


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662609742519476224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662618858147192832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662618635131731968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662618152426074113

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661908628157235200
@The Huskar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662620550167179264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


>



phad diya Gatkari nai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662620117029822464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Outlook cover page offered without comments,,,..........



SwAggeR said:


>




Gimme full video link please .I am amazed a union minister himself said that Muslim % secular thing and it didn't become controversy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 269918




Any glimpses into past forecasts of this agency ??

Indian Secularism is Colour Blind | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

People are angry at the murder of Muhammad Akhlaq in Dadri over allegations that he ate beef. Some say they are angry at Akhlaq’s murder, while others say they are angry at the murder of the cow. Some people are angry at the cancellation of Pakistani ghazal singer Ghulam Ali’s show of 9 October in Mumbai due to the Shiv Sena’s threat, while others are angry at Pakistani actors and singers being invited in India.

In the natural world, animals are made of meat and bones. Humans too, made of bones and meat, are animals. What angers them? Let’s look at their habits and ideas.

It is a bogus claim that we as humans are concerned about life, whether the life be of an animal or of a human being. For example, lots of people who argue that they believe in non-violence are non-vegetarians and eat meat in full awareness that an animal has been murdered.

In purely humanist considerations, the life of an animal cannot be less precious than the life of a human being. Among vegetarians, Jains deserve respect as they strive not to hurt even insects. It does not automatically mean that all Jains are vegetarians and pacifists, or that vegetarians do not murder.

On 23 June, Pakistani police killed a boy after he posed for selfie with a toy gun in Faisalabad, but Pakistani people did not protest. But if a Palestinian child is injured in firing by Israeli police, there are global protests by leftists and journalists file numerous outraged reports.

When the U.S. launched the war in Iraq, there were protests across the world by anti-war activists. When Saudi Arabia launched the current air strikes on Yemen, anti-war activists went to sleep. Pakistani army regularly kills people in Balochistan, but Pakistanis do not rise up. In India, secular journalists who claim they are concerned about human rights do not get angry when victims are Hindu.

Indian secularism is colour-blind.

Secular journalists who are angry at Akhlaq’s killing adopted total silence on a number of murders recently. Last August, army jawan Vedmitra Chaudhury was lynched to death in Hardevnagar, near Meerut, for saving a girl from molesters. In March, a Hindu man was abducted and murdered in Hajipur of Bihar for marrying a Muslim girl. Last June, a man was lynched to death near Eluru in Andhra Pradesh. A mob killed a man in Bhandup West area of Mumbai in June.

Secular journalists’ colour-blindness prevents them from seeing these murders: they do not get angry; they want Muslims to be murdered; only then they speak up. Indian secularism has tasted the Muslim blood.

Indian secularism is not only colour-blind, it is also half-Pakistani.

Secular leader Arvind Kejriwal, the chief minister of Delhi, spoke with Ghulam Ali after his show was cancelled and will host him in Delhi. Secular leader Akhilesh Yadav, the chief minister of Uttar Pradesh, organised Ghulam Ali’s show in Lucknow.

But Kejriwal and Akhilesh didn’t invite our own Oscar-winning musician A. R. Rahman when his music show of 13 September in Delhi was cancelled due to a fatwa by the Barelvi group Raza Academy. Secularism does not like Indian Muslim singers; it does not like Indian writers like Salman Rushdie. Mamata Banerjee, another secular leader, supported Ghulam Ali, saying music has no international boundaries but she will not support Taslima Nasreen, the Bangladeshi writer.

Indian secularism is truly Pakistani, not even a quarter-Bangladeshi.

Indian secularism is also counter-nationalist: secular lawyers turned out at midnight before the Supreme Court to save the life of convicted terrorist Yakub Menon but remain silent on death sentences of common Indians.

Secular journalist Nikhil Wagle wrote: “Without secularism, India is a Hindu Pakistan.“

Indian secularism is not even Indian: it is incomplete without eating beef. It loves to eat beef because Pakistanis eat beef. It is essentially Pakistani. It aligns with Pakistanis.

In 1947, our people thought that they could give away a piece of India’s territory to buy permanent peace. The secular government of Manmohan Singh came close to conceding a part of Kashmir to Pakistan in talks with General Pervez Musharraf, the architect of arguably the largest jihad in modern times in Kargil. Indian secularism is without sex, without consummating with Pakistan.



In his landmark book “On War”, German military strategist Carl von Clausewitz observed: “War is the continuation of politics by other means.” The reason Indians do not want Pakistani singers here is because Pakistan is practically in a state of war against India for nearly seven decades.

Through television and social media, common Indians can understand Pakistan’s war by other means. Pakistan has not formally declared a war, but Indians have grasped the obvious fact of our times that we are in a state of war because Pakistan continues to send jihadists into India. Aamir Khan’s movie Sarfarosh showed us that Pakistan sends arms dealers posing as ghazal singers.

Indian secularism is also Islamist.

In 2012, the secular Congress government did not allow Salman Rushdie to speak in Jaipur because secularism is in an incestuous relationship with Islamists. Mamata Banerjee does not support Taslima Nasreen because the West Bengal CM is in league with Islamists in the state.

Kejriwal’s secularism is in open alliance with Islamists. In 2013, Kejriwal visited Bareilly to meet Islamic cleric Tauqeer Raza Khan to seek Muslim votes. Last year, he sent Alka Lamba to meet Imam Bukhari’s brother to seek Muslim votes. In 1986, Rajiv Gandhi’s secularism surrendered before Islamic clerics in the Shah Bano case. Indian secularism is incomplete without its ideological cohabitation with Islamists.


Shobhaa De

On 1 October, secular gossip columnist Shobhaa De tweeted: “I just ate beef. Come and murder me.” The question also is: Will she draw a cartoon of Prophet Muhammad at the Gateway of India?

In a tweet dated 4 October, secular journalist Sagarika Ghose wrote: “Citizens of India, we need a campaign like Je Suis Charlie. Hold your head high and say ‘I am a beef eater’.” The question is: Will secular journalists draw the same cartoon in front of Delhi’s Jamaa Masjid?

The outrage is not about beef or cartoon. Indian youths are concerned over secularism’s double standards; they will support your right to eat beef if you are willing to draw a cartoon, even from your kitchen. The secular NDTV, supported by Aircel, began Save Our Tiger campaign. Why not a Save the Cow campaign?

India is a great nation. Its reality is this: Bollywood actor Aamir Khan makes the movie #PK in which Hindu god Lord Shiva is locked up in a bathroom and threatened, but he cannot make a movie on Prophet Muhammad. This is the imbalance in our national conversation that threatens India’s social cohesion. It is fostered by journalists.

India is witnessing the emergence of fascism from newsrooms, a movement of totalitarian ideas that divides us in order to win. Indian journalists are beaten up by Indians in New York or Dadri for their double standards. On social media, they are being called pimps and presstitutes, bimbos and bazaaru media because they sell their souls for a bungalow or a Rajya Sabha seat.

This secular fascism, in league with Islamic totalitarianism, wins by dividing us, but police must deal ruthlessly with any Indian who takes law into their own hands.



magudi said:


> Outlook cover page offered without comments,,,..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme full video link please .I am amazed a union minister himself said that Muslim % secular thing and it didn't become controversy!



I don't have that link.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Tv dekho some news on orop..


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Tv dekho some news on orop..



Kya hua?


----------



## Bitter Melon

magudi said:


> Outlook cover page offered without comments,,,..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme full video link please .I am amazed a union minister himself said that Muslim % secular thing and it didn't become controversy!



If anything India was the bigger version of Islamic Pakistan all along since Independence. Islam ruled from New Delhi while Hindus cowered in fear under secularism. Modi's win is reversing the trend of further Pakistanization of India. The article Indian Secularism is Colour Blind | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts provided by @SwAggeR proves that conclusively.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Any glimpses into past forecasts of this agency ??



here is the twitter link, not aware of their past predictions

twitter.com/IndiaBTL

IBTL Exit Poll – Bihar 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Kya hua?




Veterans want to give back their awards and parriker said OROP will be implemented before divali ... somethik like that ...


Govt. Swachta k liye tax lagaya .5 %

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

LOL


----------



## Jason bourne

Government to impose .50% Swatch Bharat cess on all service liable for service tax from November 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Prestitutes on NDTV analyzing that BJP win or loss in Bihar is not really that important

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

BDforever said:


> LOL
> View attachment 269936


A parody account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

BDforever said:


> LOL
> View attachment 269936




What's funny about that ??

New to twitter ??

That's parody account !!

It could have even used ISIS instead of AAP .

@Roybot This looks close to reality.

IBTL Exit Poll – Bihar 2015


----------



## zer_0

nitish gadkari raping sickulars :lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


>




Well let's just say Punya Prasun Krantikari has a brand new asshole to shyte out off, courtesy Gadkari 



SwAggeR said:


> What's funny about that ??
> 
> New to twitter ??
> 
> That's parody account !!
> 
> It could have even used ISIS instead of AAP .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny about that ??
> 
> New to twitter ??
> 
> That's parody account !!
> 
> It could have even used ISIS instead of AAP .
> 
> @Roybot This looks close to reality.



132 seats for NDA, quote me on the 8th

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

indiatester said:


> Prestitutes on NDTV analyzing that BJP win or loss in Bihar is not really that important




That's positive sign. Good omens @Star Wars for the first time in last one month, I am really feeling BJP has more than a chance to pull off Bihar.Yes we will win Bihar on 8'th . Lock kardo isse. Any recent updates from Satta market ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Zee news new international english news channel:






How is Zee news, any different from NDTV types?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

I saw lot of FB posts and comments yesterday from my Bihari secular friends congratulating Nitish. Today none. Must have realized the celebrations was bit premature.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

TejasMk3 said:


> Zee news new international english news channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Zee news, any different from NDTV types?




It's pro-BJP.



Sky lord said:


> Haha ...good timing. The news networks are busy with Bihar elections and award wapsi..no media space for greenpeace for the next two weeks,,,and by then too late.




That's about TN government. Center has no role in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

TejasMk3 said:


> Zee news new international english news channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Zee news, any different from NDTV types?


They are sympathetic to Dharmic people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

IndoCarib said:


> I saw lot of FB posts and comments yesterday from my Bihari secular friends congratulating Nitish. Today none. Must have realized the celebrations was bit premature.



Han, picture abhi bakki hai !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

SarthakGanguly said:


> They are sympathetic to Dharmic people.


Hopefully they can be our version of an RT that many people have been hoping for! Lets see.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Upset over delay in OROP notification, ex-servicemen to return medals next week - The Economic Times

Medal wapsi to begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662652534478139392





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662652929304735745


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662652072530087936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662652021087051776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662650978479423488


ranjeet said:


>




This man is big disgrace to judiciary.



ranjeet said:


>




This man is big disgrace to judiciary.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662650062103678976

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> That's positive sign. Good omens @Star Wars for the first time in last one month, I am really feeling BJP has more than a chance to pull off Bihar.Yes we will win Bihar on 8'th . Lock kardo isse. Any recent updates from Satta market ??



Satta giving 155+ for NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661908628157235200
> @The Huskar


As long as Congress is in power in Assam and Mamta Banerjee in WB,no power can stop our fence jumping neighbours.And also if AIUDF comes into power in Assam,it is better to tear it down and sell as scrap metal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662657551897464832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662657351594348544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662657128717389824


----------



## Sky lord

ranjeet said:


>


Does he know the meaning of the word tolerance?


----------



## MST

NDTV giving NDA 120 - 130 MG 105 - 115


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662656912920449024


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662660600036655104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662660290589257728


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662663097425891328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662664077605367808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662664045036617728
Sample size of Hansa was 75000 as per anonymous tweeterati . For a single state that's huge. During 2014 LS polls too they had huge sample size.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

From 31% to increasing the vote share to 40-42%, IF this happens Amit Shah status within the BJP will be second to only Modi and will be the second most powerful person in India next to Modi.

lol, go to NDTV and look at those secular faces



SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662656912920449024
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662660600036655104
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662660290589257728
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662663097425891328
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662664077605367808
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662664045036617728
> Sample size of Hansa was 75000 as per anonymous tweeterati . For a single state that's huge. During 2014 LS polls too they had huge sample size.



It will be more, phase 3 and 4 BJP did a lot better considering in phase 5(hardest for NDA) NDA is getting 24, 140+ is certian

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662667568310718465
Bihar verdict is already catching up .



Star Wars said:


> From 31% to increasing the vote share to 40-42%, IF this happens Amit Shah status within the BJP will be second to only Modi and will be the second most powerful person in India next to Modi.
> 
> lol, go to NDTV and look at those secular faces
> 
> 
> 
> It will be more, phase 3 and 4 BJP did a lot better considering in phase 5(hardest for NDA) NDA is getting 24, 140+ is certian
> 
> View attachment 269972



Right now no access to TV bro. My Hostel's common room is locked.But anyway will look at their faces on 8'th while at home.

And yes with Bihar's win Amit Shah will be second only to NAMO.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662670063623798784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662669625948114944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662669466614894593

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> Zee news new international english news channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Zee news, any different from NDTV types?



Its pro BJP


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662668546808221696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662668364683214848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662668352393900032

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> From 31% to increasing the vote share to 40-42%, IF this happens Amit Shah status within the BJP will be second to only Modi and will be the second most powerful person in India next to Modi.
> 
> lol, go to NDTV and look at those secular faces
> 
> 
> 
> It will be more, phase 3 and 4 BJP did a lot better considering in phase 5(hardest for NDA) NDA is getting 24, 140+ is certian
> 
> View attachment 269972



Why does this exit poll from NDTV reminds of that scene from movie 300, where the queen stabs Theron in council and whispers in his ear .... "This will not be over quickly. You will not enjoy this"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> Sample size of Hansa was 75000 as per anonymous tweeterati . For a single state that's huge. During 2014 LS polls too they had huge sample size.



Its mentioned on the NDTV website.

The NDTV exit poll for Bihar shows the BJP and its allies winning the state*. The forecast for 243 seats: BJP 125 seats, Grand Alliance 110 seats. The poll had a massive sample size of 76,000 people in all 243 constituencies, the sort of population usually sampled for a national election.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662677304104116224


----------



## skyisthelimit

Someone shud fcuk that Katuj on 8th after BJP win. 

He was the CJI of India, but the gauti dog has no respect for position or government.

Gaa*d mein aya haag diya and mooh mein aya bak diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Why does this exit poll from NDTV reminds of that scene from movie 300, where the queen stabs Theron in council and whispers in his ear .... "This will not be over quickly. You will not enjoy this"



Who is the Queen and who is Thereon the traitor in current analogy ??



Roybot said:


> Its mentioned on the NDTV website.
> 
> The NDTV exit poll for Bihar shows the BJP and its allies winning the state*. The forecast for 243 seats: BJP 125 seats, Grand Alliance 110 seats. The poll had a massive sample size of 76,000 people in all 243 constituencies, the sort of population usually sampled for a national election.*



I remember very well that during 2014 LS polls their sample size was in excess of 2.5 lakhs but their final verdict was really weired and far fetched like Times Now of 2014.


----------



## Echo_419

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662677304104116224


----------



## heisenberg

after watching secular faces on ndtv

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662674548844687360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660101919675846656

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662682503812136960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662682284152098816

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662674548844687360



It is no secret that all Muslims living in Europe adhere to uniform codes. If they can live and work here without problems with such rules, why can't in India.

The root problem lies with our impotent political leaders, they pee in their dhotis when it comes to taking hard and tough decisions. It is a matter about country and not about any religion. How can they not put in their empty heads.

If BJP passes
- GST bill
- Labor reforms
- FDI reforms

BJP tables UCC in parliament, manages or not manages to pass it. Still they stand good chance in 2019... The people should get to see the debate and fighting which CONg and other chillar parties do to obstruct UCC, this will surely give BJP good chance to get more votes in 2019.

Do good follow up on PM Modiji initiated schemes, people should see the difference in his initiatives such as swach abhiyan, Jan Dhan Scheme, Gold deposit scheme.... Good results will change people perceptions for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Who is the Queen and who is Thereon the traitor in current analogy ??
> 
> 
> 
> I remember very well that during 2014 LS polls their sample size was in excess of 2.5 lakhs but their final verdict was really wired and far fetched like Times Now of 2014.


BJP is queen and ndtv is thereon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

*NDA falls behind as campaign swings poll towards Nitish-Lalu*
*The Lokniti-CSDS pre-poll survey for The Indian Express estimated a lead of 4 per cent for the NDA over the Mahagathbandhan. The five weeks of campaign seems to have brought small but significant changes.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

What is this Swach Bharat tax from Jaitley ?


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662680027423608833
So katju deleted that pimp tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Star Wars said:


> What is this Swach Bharat tax from Jaitley ?



It is a cess (additional surcharge) of 0.5% on all tax payers, this additional charge will be used/contributed towards financing Swach Bharat Abhiyan Scheme.


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> BJP is queen and ndtv is thereon.



Haha !! And we are the council.



Star Wars said:


> What is this Swach Bharat tax from Jaitley ?



I want India clean even if they impose 2.5% cess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Malfunctioning EVMs: snag or sabotage? - The Hindu

*IN BIHAR !!!



















its actually kerala*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

"Infrastructure development top priority; Rs 4 Lakh Crore stuck projects rolled" - PM Modi 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662506171220160512

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662678757828751360

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662678757828751360




Did Ravish Kumar really said so ??


----------



## IndoCarib

Nine expats from DK, Udupi held in Kuwait allegedly for ‘Satyanarayana Puja’

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bihar assembly elections: NDTV exit poll predicts a BJP win with 120-130 seats - Firstpost

New Bihar exit poll predicts BJP-led NDA ahead of Nitish-Lalu alliance - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

@Star Wars you must watch this - video of the day: Crash Course on Hinduism | Page 10 post #146.

Thanks for the video @TejasMk3 , that thread is closed now so I thought i will post my reply here. The video is very informative, but I am surprised that despite such close links Japanese never acknowledged Indians. what's the reason?
I hope the guy who runs *unofficial:subramanian swamy FB page* (are u listening???) stumbles upon your video and posts it on his page.
IMO,that video deserves a larger audience.
Btw any idea on how to convert a normal youtube video/fb video into whatsapp video???
@SarthakGanguly will you be able to help?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Gimme full video link please .I am amazed a union minister himself said that Muslim % secular thing and it didn't become controversy!


Exactly. How on Earth did this happen?  

Superb speech btw.


----------



## dray

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1305059479519768

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Malfunctioning EVMs: snag or sabotage? - The Hindu
> 
> *IN BIHAR !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its actually kerala*


kal koi achi news suna dena kerala se.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Bitter Melon said:


> India ranks first in food sustainability index due to tradition of avoiding beef.
> 
> Global Survey Says We're Eating Better, But Our Diet Is Still Unsustainable




Exactly! In their eagerness to bash the government, the media and liberals, many of whom call themselves environmentalists also, fail to mention the positive effects of banning beef.

Although I personally believe that government shouldn't be dictating people's dietary habits, I shudder to think of a world *where an additional Billion people start producing and eating beef!* Imagine the drain on the resources it will have, considering that most of India suffers critically from scarcity of water and land.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Ktaka govt tries please its one vote bank only to anger the other vote bank 

Christian group stages protest against Tipu Sultan, calls him ‘local goonda’

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> IMO,that video deserves a larger audience.
> Btw any idea on how to convert a normal youtube video/fb video into whatsapp video???


Download it on your PC, transfer to phone. Then share via Whatsspp. This is a recent video. I assume the funding came from Hindutva ICHR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1305059479519768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269994


Saw it last night ... reminded me of his interview of Smriti Irani.


----------



## Bitter Melon

IndoCarib said:


> Nine expats from DK, Udupi held in Kuwait allegedly for ‘Satyanarayana Puja’



That is one fcuked up country.


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Download it on your PC, transfer to phone. Then share via Whatsspp. This is a recent video. I assume the funding from Hindutva ICHR.


yes, i had that in mind.
But its a 30mins long video.
Never mind, i think i will have to work on the video, but i am sharing it for sure- Whatsapp has a huge audience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> yes, i had that in mind.
> But its a 30mins long video.
> Never mind, i think i will have to work on the video, but i am sharing it for sure- Whatsapp has a huge audience.


Yes, please do share it. India and the world shall benefit.



Bitter Melon said:


> That is one fcuked up country.


No. Just another Islamic State.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bitter Melon

Aminroop said:


> @Star Wars you must watch this - video of the day: Crash Course on Hinduism | Page 10 post #146.
> 
> Thanks for the video @TejasMk3 , that thread is closed now so I thought i will post my reply here. The video is very informative, but I am surprised that despite such close links Japanese never acknowledged Indians. what's the reason?
> I hope the guy who runs *unofficial:subramanian swamy FB page* (are u listening???) stumbles upon your video and posts it on his page.
> IMO,that video deserves a larger audience.
> Btw any idea on how to convert a normal youtube video/fb video into whatsapp video???
> @SarthakGanguly will you be able to help?



Japanese always acknowledged Indians, it was Indians who failed to reciprocate. In fact Japs are the people who spent about 2 billion dollars studying India and Indian society for its stability factor. More than any American university. The Japanese embassy stopped confiding in Indians because the moment they would speak to our guys the Americans would get to know it the very same day. Indian Foreign Services are manned by the stupidest Indians ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, please do share it. India and the world shall benefit.


Yes i will. 
I am gonna enlighten a lot of people with that video. lolz



Bitter Melon said:


> The Japanese embassy stopped confiding in Indians because the moment they would speak to our guys the Americans would get to know it the very same day.


Any examples to quote?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

NDA falls behind as campaign swings poll towards Nitish-Lalu | The Indian Express
WTF !


----------



## SarthakGanguly

IndoCarib said:


> NDA falls behind as campaign swings poll towards Nitish-Lalu | The Indian Express
> WTF !


They gave 20% to Others.


----------



## Star Wars

Rain Man said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1305059479519768



Bhatt sure needed a lot of Burnol after that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Aminroop said:


> Any examples to quote?



Watch S Gurumurthy's videos. The Japs told him that in their meeting with him.



Aminroop said:


> Any examples to quote?



Watch from 3:38, though the whole clip is worth listening to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Bitter Melon said:


> Watch S Gurumurthy's videos. The Japs told him that in their meeting with him.
> Watch from 3:38, though the whole clip is worth listening to.


wow!
Its raining videos on me tonight.
I have received atleast 3 videos worth sharing with my friends. 
Thanks once again. 

@Star Wars -fyi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Josef K

IndoCarib said:


> NDA falls behind as campaign swings poll towards Nitish-Lalu | The Indian Express
> WTF !





SarthakGanguly said:


> They gave 20% to Others.



Did you see the sample size? 3939 voters


----------



## skyisthelimit

India Ranked Less Corrupt Than China for the First Time in 18 Years - India Real Time - WSJ

*India Ranked Less Corrupt Than China for the First Time in 18 Years*

*Please spread it to your friends and FB and Watsapp group.*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Star Wars

I heard Ravish Kumar was acting really frustrated today in NDTV


----------



## skyisthelimit

Blackstone believes in India blockbuster, to invest over $2 billion in India over the next 5-6 years - The Economic Times

Blackstone believes in India blockbuster, to invest over $2 billion in India over the next 5-6 years

Modi government set to revamp Indira Gandhi's poverty eradication 'Twenty Point Programme' 

Modi government set to revamp Indira Gandhi's poverty eradication 'Twenty Point Programme' - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Narendra Modi's signature projects Swachh Bharat Mission and Housing for All will replace Indira Gandhi's Twenty Point Programme - a poverty eradication initiative of successive Congress governments.

Twenty Point Programme, which gauges poverty eradication in different states on certain parameters, is set to get a Modi stamp as older parameters are being replaced by the NDA government's initiatives. The programme, launched by Gandhi in 1975, was restructured in 1982, 1986 and 2006 with addition of newer parameters.

However, this time the government is looking at a complete makeover, officials said. At present, the Twenty Point Programme tracks progress of each state under schemes such as job creation, urban poor families assisted under Seven Point Charter, food security, number of houses constructed for economically weaker sections, electrification of villages, number of seedlings planted, roads constructed under Prime Minister's Gramin Sadak Yojana, food security and number of self-help groups promoted.

The government will now replace parameters like number of seedlings planted and food security with performance of states under Swachh Bharat Mission and Housing for All initiative. Officials said the government would also include Sustainable Development Goals as parameters of Twenty Point Programme. The new parameters will include zero hunger, provision of clean water. 

*Bringing In New Parameters Makes Sense*

This won't be the first revision of the indicators of the 20-point programme. The last one happened in 2006. Including new parameters reflecting new human development-related priorities like sanitation makes sense.

The government must go a step further to ensure that those included in the UN-sponsored sustainable development goals find reflection in the 20-point programme. The revamped programme should include an improved tracking system so that assessments are done both nationally and state-wise to allow for better monitoring.

Cabinet clears $7-billion reform package to boost discoms 

Cabinet clears $7-billion reform package to boost discoms - The Economic Times


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662251620831391744

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

kadamba-warrior said:


> Exactly! In their eagerness to bash the government, the media and liberals, many of whom call themselves environmentalists also, fail to mention the positive effects of banning beef.
> 
> Although I personally believe that government shouldn't be dictating people's dietary habits, I shudder to think of a world *where an additional Billion people start producing and eating beef!* Imagine the drain on the resources it will have, considering that most of India suffers critically from scarcity of water and land.



Wiw didn't knew about this


----------



## Roybot

Rain Man said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1305059479519768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269994



 WTF. Mukesh Bhatt went full retard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Echo_419 said:


> Wiw didn't knew about this



That's true. Growing cattle for beef/meat is the single biggest environmentally damaging way to produce your food. That's the reason New Zealand is considered to be one of the biggest contributors of greenhouse gases per capita despite the lack of any major polluting industries.

And the whole world should actually be thanking Indians for not eating as much beef as themselves!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

ranjeet said:


> Saw it last night ... reminded me of his interview of Smriti Irani.



Rahul Gandhi's interview was the best...Congress would have got 80 seats without that interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

IndoCarib said:


> NDA falls behind as campaign swings poll towards Nitish-Lalu | The Indian Express
> WTF !



I don't think anyone is going to breathe easy until after the results. You can sense nervousness all around regardless of the claims made & what exit polls suggests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Congress and UDF got screwed big time in local body elections in Kerala - BjP's dreams remain dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## SwAggeR

Bang Galore said:


> I don't think anyone is going to breathe easy until after the results. You can sense nervousness all around regardless of the claims made & what exit polls suggests.



Whose win will you rejoice ?? Why holding your cards so close to your chest till last moment ??



magudi said:


>




Uniform Civil Code is the order of the day. If consensus can't be arrived when muslims are13% then are they hoping that it will be arrived when they reach 20% ??

Burkha freeks me out !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

Bitter Melon said:


> That is one fcuked up country.



Their country, their rules. 

Kuwait has never claimed to be "secular" nor has it ever claimed Indians are not second class citizens there.


----------



## Star Wars

*Kerala Civic polls*

Palakkad

BJP - 8 LDF - 4 UDF- 7

Thiruvananthapuram Corp

LDF-38, BJP-30, UDF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## TejasMk3

SwAggeR said:


> Uniform Civil Code is the order of the day. If consensus can't be arrived when muslims are13% then are they hoping that it will be arrived when they reach 20% ??
> 
> Burkha freeks me out !!



check this out...‘Uniform civil code will cause riots’ - The Times of India

It has to happen, the later this drags, the more the possibilities of Sharia law being uniform civil code.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Infront of me I can see SDPI celebration in Palakkad 



Star Wars said:


> *Kerala Civic polls*
> 
> Palakkad
> 
> BJP - 8 LDF - 4 UDF- 7
> 
> Thiruvananthapuram Corp
> 
> LDF-38, BJP-30, UDF-17


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Infront of me I can see SDPI celebration in Palakkad



you are in palakkad ? lol

BJP doing well in Kozhikode and Thrissur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

SDPI flag and INC flag together...SDPI celebrating congress victory


----------



## Star Wars

Thiruvananthapuram Municipal Corporation - 

LDF - 39; - BJP - 32; - UDF - 18;



Bang Galore said:


> I don't think anyone is going to breathe easy until after the results. You can sense nervousness all around regardless of the claims made & what exit polls suggests.



That is only due to importance of the election, result is certian

@nair am hearing BJP opened account even in Malappuram 

Thiruvananthapuram Municipal Corporation - 
LDF - 35; - BJP - 33; - UDF - 20;

lol Congressis can't even win in Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662865257321201665


----------



## nair

Not in Malappuram - Manjeri, where Hindu is a minority 



Star Wars said:


> Thiruvananthapuram Municipal Corporation -
> 
> LDF - 39; - BJP - 32; - UDF - 18;
> 
> 
> 
> That is only due to importance of the election, result is certian
> 
> @nair am hearing BJP opened account even in Malappuram
> 
> Thiruvananthapuram Municipal Corporation -
> LDF - 35; - BJP - 33; - UDF - 20;
> 
> lol Congressis can't even win in Kerala


----------



## Bitter Melon

raktaka said:


> Their country, their rules.
> 
> Kuwait has never claimed to be "secular" nor has it ever claimed Indians are not second class citizens there.



My thoughts and my freedom of expression. I can sit here and badmouth Kuwait all I want.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> *Kerala Civic polls*
> 
> Palakkad
> 
> BJP - 8 LDF - 4 UDF- 7
> 
> Thiruvananthapuram Corp
> 
> LDF-38, BJP-30, UDF-17


is this the result or trend?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> is this the result or trend?



trend..... votes still counting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> Congress and UDF got screwed big time in local body elections in Kerala - BjP's dreams remain dreams



Doubled the number of seats ,currently leading in 637 grama panchayat ,32 block panchayat ,3 district panchayat ,219 in municipality and 51 in corporation seats,its a significant gain compared to last time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

#MarchForIndia ne awardwapsi valo ko gaddar ghosit kar diya he watching news its hugee... I guess from tmrw awardwapsi vale ghar k bahar nahi nikl sakenge...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Jason bourne said:


> #MarchForIndia ne awardwapsi valo ko gaddar ghosit kar diya he watching news its hugee... I guess from tmrw awardwapsi vale ghar k bahar nahi nikl sakenge...



Doesn't really matter all the right wingers are irrelevant apparently 

Day of the Sharifs | Page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

One Kashmiri Pandit questioned Nayntara Sahgal on her award wapsi during chandigarh litfest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Seems like the last Bastion of the Leftists are under Siege

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

TejasMk3 said:


> check this out...‘Uniform civil code will cause riots’ - The Times of India
> 
> It has to happen, the later this drags, the more the possibilities of Sharia law being uniform civil code.




Whatever put bullets between eyes if they don't adhere to law of land.We have very competent riot control machinery and anyway we know who fears riot ?? Don't we ??Riots will strengthen Right only.


----------



## heisenberg

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=899056630148463

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

CPM’s mayoral candidate in Thiruvananthapuram corporation, has been defeated by the BJP candidate.


*OUCH!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> Doesn't really matter all the right wingers are irrelevant apparently
> 
> Day of the Sharifs | Page 3



That old rascal returned to forum only during build up to the Bihar Poll. Since 2014 polls his activities on forum were almost null.And he will again hide if results of Bihar polls are in NDA's favour. Why don't you ask him if right is so irrelevant then how come it's ruling center and so many states and is main opposition party in so many other states while, Left is even struggling to save it's last bastion Kerla.


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> That old rascal returned to forum only during build up to the Bihar Poll. Since 2014 polls his activities on forum were almost null.And he will again hide if results of Bihar polls are in NDA's favour. Why don't you ask him if right is so irrelevant then how come it's ruling center and so many states and is main opposition party is so many other states while, Left is even struggling to save it's last bastion Kerla.



I did, apparently evil Modi tricked everyone into voting for him by creating a smoke screen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Seems like the last Bastion of the Leftists are under Siege



Wrong!!!! Congres????? Yes!!!! Was expecting BJP to do better than especially after the tie up with SNDP


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> I did, apparently evil Modi tricked everyone into voting for him by creating a smoke screen




I wonder whether our literacy rate was more during pre-2000 Congress era or it is now. Smokescreen my foot!!


----------



## Bang Galore

SwAggeR said:


> Whose win will you rejoice ?? Why holding your cards so close to your chest till last moment ??



Not holding anything to my chest. I most definitely would prefer an BJP win purely from the national governance perspective because I think a loss would likely be a drag on what can be achieved nationally. I'm no fan of any particular party though .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Wrong!!!! Congres????? Yes!!!! Was expecting BJP to do better than especially after the tie up with SNDP



yeah, though i want to see the vote share


----------



## Nair saab

Seems BJP is taken more seriously in Kerala after SNDP-BJP tie up ...

But BJP eating into Congress Vote Bank is Confusing... and Communist leading even after Hindu vote Division is beyond my understanding ...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SwAggeR

50 media vehicles chased fake Razan. 

How special cell sleuths used Khota Rajan to divert media from Chhota Rajan - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bang Galore

*Excise duty on petrol hiked by Rs 1.6 per litre, diesel by 40 paisa*

Excise duty on petrol hiked by Rs 1.6 per litre, diesel by 40 paisa - IBNLive



Excellent job. Should have done it earlier in the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spectre

Bang Galore said:


> *Excise duty on petrol hiked by Rs 1.6 per litre, diesel by 40 paisa*
> 
> Excise duty on petrol hiked by Rs 1.6 per litre, diesel by 40 paisa - IBNLive
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent job. Should have done it earlier in the year.



Swach Bharat Cess and now this - thinks sure look interesting. Not a fan of higher taxes to be honest but it they have to be levied better they be indirect.

Seems like Govt is building it's war chest to be utilized in

1. Defense
2. State Level Packages

Instead of entitlement based plans pan India. I sure would like to see how much is allotment for education & health - too areas where govt can do much better by adopting Digital Innovations to remove ineficiencies and keeping the budget same.

In addition I would like compulsory usage of Adhar Cards for subsidy disbursement - Wish govt wins the judicial battle on this front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

SarthakGanguly said:


> That is what you have been doing tokin cadre in parts where your kind rule supreme.
> 
> And be a man and come out of this cocoon of chacha secularism. Yeah are neither tolerant nor secular. You are a typical anti Hindu Islamist. And you have every right to be so. But don't be dishonest and accept your stance, at least in the comfort of anonymity here online.


Mr RSS I m Indian first then a Muslim I ready to fight on border and die for country. U people just want to target unarmed and innocent minority to b hanged on street poll shame on u r not a Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891157756641280


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891863930638337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891868787634176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891868686909440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891868355588097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891863347625984


fsayed said:


> Mr RSS I m Indian first then a Muslim I ready to fight on border and die for country. U people just want to target unarmed and innocent minority to b hanged on street poll shame on u r not a Indian




If you are Shia then only I can belive you since Pakistan is not safe anymore for your ilks.



fsayed said:


> Mr RSS I m Indian first then a Muslim I ready to fight on border and die for country. U people just want to target unarmed and innocent minority to b hanged on street poll shame on u r not a Indian




If you are Shia then only I can belive you since Pakistan is not safe anymore for your ilks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raktaka

Bitter Melon said:


> My thoughts and my freedom of expression. I can sit here and badmouth Kuwait all I want.



LOL....yes you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891858251505664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891856573759488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891854195793920

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Spectre said:


> In addition I would like compulsory usage of Adhar Cards for subsidy disbursement - Wish govt wills the judicial battle on this front.



Govt wanted that, S.C striked it down i think


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662890841287995396

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662890752045805568

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Palakkad municipality BJP 24 LdF 6 UDF 16 others 5 total seat 52 just 3 short of majority

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## fsayed

[QUAggeR, post: 7853807, member: 144299"]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891157756641280


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891863930638337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891868787634176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891868686909440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891868355588097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891863347625984



If you are Shia then only I can belive you since Pakistan is not safe anymore for your ilks.




If you are Shia then only I can belive you since Pakistan is not safe anymore for your ilks.[/QUOTE]
I m India but I think u r isi paid RSS agent want to create division in Indian society Harmony . as u r failing in attempt of getting Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662890048275247105


fsayed said:


> I m India but I think u r isi paid RSS agent want to create division in Indian society Harmony . as u r failing in attempt of getting Kashmir



 OK !! You are so cute !! If you are Sunni then you can help us win Kashmir just like our Sunni brothers of valley are doing.


----------



## itachii

SwAggeR said:


> If you are Shia then only I can belive you since Pakistan is not safe anymore for your ilks.
> 
> If you are Shia then only I can belive you since Pakistan is not safe anymore for your ilks.



why do u have to attack every muslim and call him a pakistani just bcz he has a different political views ?? he is very much Indian and didn't post any anti - India stuff to my knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## s_madaans

fsayed said:


> [QUAggeR, post: 7853807, member: 144299"]
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891157756641280
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891863930638337
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891868787634176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891868686909440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891868355588097
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662891863347625984
> 
> 
> 
> If you are Shia then only I can belive you since Pakistan is not safe anymore for your ilks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are Shia then only I can belive you since Pakistan is not safe anymore for your ilks.




I am ready to bet on u mate....you're not a muslim (shia or sunni)...but you're a congitard trying to show that how much a congi+muslim love India more than the so called Sanghis...LOL

Bhai Na chahiye hume tera ye proof...apne pass rakh or Apni Aankhen Khol kar dekhna shru kr...Get well soon


----------



## itachii

Marxist said:


> Palakkad municipality BJP 24 LdF 6 UDF 16 others 5 total seat 52 just 3 short of majority



Bhai, I was going through news and was shocked to read LDF managed to move ahead in polls, even after division of Hindu votes ?? how did that happen ?did minorities voted for LDF or what ??


----------



## Jai Bharat

Star Wars said:


> Seems like the last Bastion of the Leftists are under Siege



If Kerala falls or even shows any sort of cracks, then it is pretty much over for the sickulars. They will have to restrategize and come up with a much rightward leaning position that isn't anti-national, anti-hindu. Otherwise, BJP and RSS will create a unified Hindu front that will simply be unstoppable. 




fsayed said:


> Mr RSS I m Indian first then a Muslim I ready to fight on border and die for country. U people just want to target unarmed and innocent minority to b hanged on street poll shame on u r not a Indian



The problem here in West (and I presume India as well) is that you have, quite literally, thousands of Muslims who live perfectly comfortable lives in secular, tolerant societies running off to join the likes of ISIS. This is after going through all the loopholes and making a huge effort to join them. If it were any easier to run off and join them, then the numbers would probably rise to the tens of thousands. In India too you have tens of thousands of Muslims who protest the execution of tried and convicted terrorists such as Yakub Memon. These sort of acts are both anti-national and fanatical in nature. While you can argue that these acts are carried out by the 1%, you cannot deny that no other religion in modern times really seems to suffer from these sorts of problems. Nobody other religion in the world has these sorts of barbaric 'Islamic State' equivalents where you have nutjobs running around and making a sport of barbarism against innocent aid workers on camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

itachii said:


> why do u have to attack every muslim and call him a pakistani just bcz he has a different political views ?? he is very much Indian and didn't post any anti - India stuff to my knowledge.



No I don't hate every muslim infact I love almost half of them . 

Anyway intolerance bug has bitten me.


----------



## Nair saab

itachii said:


> Bhai, I was going through news and was shocked to read LDF managed to move ahead in polls, even after division of Hindu votes ?? how did that happen ?did minorities voted for LDF or what ??


Yes ... I see no other reason for Commi Serge ... Interesting is that BJP is getting stronger in Muslim Dominated Area ... Minority tactically Voted to strengthen LDF keeping in mind that LDF may end up 3rd ... there is paranoia among voters which means BJP is no more a Joker party in Kerala... and Polling Percentage this time was Highest 

Kerala showing Signs of Hindu Polarization... If we manage to bring Christians (Catholics) along just like SNDP then NDA can manage to end up 2nd biggest Group in Kerala...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> Yes ... I see no other reason for Commi Serge ... Interesting is that BJP is getting stronger in Muslim Dominated Area ... Minority tactically Voted to strengthen LDF keeping in mind that LDF may end up 3rd ... there is paranoia among voters which means BJP is no more a Joker party in Kerala... and Polling Percentage this time was Highest
> 
> Kerala showing Signs of Hindu Polarization... If we manage to bring Christians (Catholics) along just like SNDP then NDA can manage to end up 2nd biggest Group in Kerala...



I suspect a minority consolidation in favor of LDF ,LDF done better in many x'ian dominated seats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> I suspect a minority consolidation in favor of LDF ,LDF done better in many x'ian dominated seats


This Communist Dodo's refuse to die ... But this is good now CPM will take more Anti-Hindu Stands ... and previously we thought the only way of BJP's growth is at the expense of LDF ... now we got an another option dividing minority Vote among Commies and Cangress...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachii

Nair saab said:


> Yes ... I see no other reason for Commi Serge ... Interesting is that BJP is getting stronger in Muslim Dominated Area ... Minority tactically Voted to strengthen LDF keeping in mind that LDF may end up 3rd ... there is paranoia among voters which means BJP is no more a Joker party in Kerala... and Polling Percentage this time was Highest
> 
> Kerala showing Signs of Hindu Polarization... If we manage to bring Christians (Catholics) along just like SNDP then NDA can manage to end up 2nd biggest Group in Kerala...



what abt nairs ?? last I checked NSS was vehemently against joining BJP-SNDP alliance. moreover, hindu organisations need to put aside there differences, they need come together to tackle the changing demographics of the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> This Communist Dodo's refuse to die ... But this is good now CPM will take more Anti-Hindu Stands ... and previously we thought the only way of BJP's growth is at the expense of LDF ... now we got an another option dividing minority Vote among Commies and Cangress...



They utilized the beef ban ,Dadri ,Haryana issues effectively ,Achuthandan lead the attack against vellapalli and SNDP and the court verdict on Bar bribe case came at the right time and all these factors helped them ,If bjp vote share is more than 12% (6%last time) its a big achievement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

SwAggeR said:


> @Roybot Bhumihars are big let down.
> .


JDU has quite some Bhumihar leaders & the RJD has some Rajput leaders so I expected some votes to go their side 



SwAggeR said:


> Buddy , we still have 18000 villages in dark. South Korea which got liberated almost with us is heads and shoulders above us in HDI . Come on be reasonable.


Ignore him when it comes to Politics, he is a die-hard Congress+AAP supporter . But his views on defence & foreign policy & most non-politics topics are good & quite interesting.



Star Wars said:


> FYI Todays Chanakya only got elections wrong only in A.P, they got the rest 11/12 elections right.


They got the verdict correct, but in most cases they over-estimated the winner & especially since May, 2014 In Maha. J& K,Jharkhand Haryana they overestimated the BJP


Sky lord said:


> @Star Wars Somebody said that chanakya was wrong in Maharashtra, Karnataka -and Kashmir? Is that true? Do you know of the top of your head . I am too lazy to google.





The Huskar said:


> Dude can't handle an intellectual argument.
> But I am patiently waiting for my turn with him during 2016 Assan Elections.


Same here, am awaiting my chance with him for the GHMC elections which will come in a few months & for AP & TG Assembly Elections in 2019. 




Star Wars said:


> Labor reforms are already being passed in BJP ruled states
> 
> President okays Rajasthan labour reforms: Firms with 300 workers need no govt nod to sack | Business Standard News
> 
> Madhya Pradesh assembly passes labour law amendments | Business Standard News
> 
> New Gujarat labour bill passed, set to give govt more control over industries | The Indian Express
> 
> Haryana plans change in labour laws, a la Rajasthan - Livemint
> 
> @Darmashkian Has Labor reform been passed in A.P ?


Surprisingly no, perhaps CBN has his hands full with the dreadful situtaion of the state+Amaravati+an out of work shameless opposition.

& I can't recall any major reforms by him or TG(KCR) in this area.

But labour reforms still matter & are very important. He must realize that. Labour reforms are essential to get investments & help AP in the long term
But yes he is doing some good work:-
1)States like Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh, Rajasthan plan incentives to serenade startups - The Economic Times
2)*WEF to help Andhra assess its competitiveness - The Economic Times*
3)GE, Boeing Keen to Invest in AP -The New Indian Express
4)Naidu hard sells AP - The Hans India
5)*Andhra Pradesh fast turning into the mobile making capital of India | The Indian Express*

*@magudi @Echo_419 @ranjeet @Tridibans @itachii *
My apologies, I will bring out my predictions & a small analysis today evening. I was busy for the last 2 days with some college work(I just turned 19 about a week back) & couldn't check my sources,twitter profiles & articles. Am currently still going through them & I still have to see CSDS.
So my analysis will be quite small & not in detail as I wanted it to be. My apologies  

BUT I would like to say that after Bihar, I will update the forum with all news & articles about the Warangal LS Bypolls(TG) till the election day.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662886579782881280http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/trs-leaders-face-ire-of-voters-in-warangal-70313.html

@Roybot I will give you that article I promised in a few days,

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Have fun tomorrow guys, will join you in the evening.


----------



## Darmashkian

vayuputhra said:


> Siddu the CM of Karnataka, first said he eats beef to troll Hindus, and now has announced Tippus celebration on deepavali to pour hot oil on Hindus, and as well as coastal Christians who hate him even today, the idea of congress is that if you insult and degrade Hindus they will get more votes, and this siddu comes from JDS who comes from a more virulent anti Hindu party, he want to send a message to all Hindus that they can go to hell, as he belongs to kuruba(Shepard) community, its an insult even for them, tippu was anti Hindu and he committed all kinds of atrocities on Hindus, he got punished by giving his sons to the british, no one knows what happened to the boys, who was betrayed by his own Muslim companion mir khasim. So the congress always trolls Hindus, and siddu is an expert troll, rather incompetant one.


Karnataka has to vote this guy out!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662919892035702784
@Star Wars Even some JDU posters I know call the axis poll ridiculous, say it is impossible for MGB to get more seats than NDA in Phases 3 & 4. 

@IndoCarib Coastal Christians hate Tipus Sultan, he slaughtered forcibly converted many of them.

@Jason bourne What does @jha ji say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

@Darmashkian 
belated happy birthday bro. 
daru kahan hai BC.


----------



## SwAggeR

He still thinks he has role to play in Bihar.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662921405281861633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> @Darmashkian
> belated happy birthday bro.
> daru kahan hai BC.




Abe tu kal subah se aajana bihar election se jyada bada kaam ho kta sakta he ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662921325493645312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662920750421123072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662925715113795585

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

@Darmashkian Belated Happy Birthday Bro.

Focus on your studies too. PDF will always be there.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662920321498902528
NDTV had asked so .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

itachii said:


> Bhai, I was going through news and was shocked to read LDF managed to move ahead in polls, even after division of Hindu votes ?? how did that happen ?did minorities voted for LDF or what ??



it looks like some section of minorities chose LDF this time and there was Tactical voting by Minorities and secular hindus in some seats to defeat BJP ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

+


itachii said:


> what abt nairs ?? last I checked NSS was vehemently against joining BJP-SNDP alliance. moreover, hindu organisations need to put aside there differences, they need come together to tackle the changing demographics of the state.


NSS are a Bunch of useless... NSS dont represent even 2 % of Nair's... as far as elections are concerned most Nair's are Lone wolfs ... Nairs dont have a specific Caste leader nor support a particular ideology ... most oldies are congress supporters But most youth Nairs support BJP...

U must remember that current generation of Nairs cant even stand upto the shadow of Nair Glory of the past today no Nair consider themselves as warriors and keeper of Justice, decades of Communist and congress rule have turned them into brainless monkeys ... most of my relatives are Poor the youth staying in Kerala are mostly unemployed and alcoholic ...

and Nair community are powerless and financial conditions are worse then Dalits ... Nair's and Nambodiris are a classic case how Indian leftist government has demonized a community and brought them to door step of suicide yes suicide ... suicide rate is highest among these two communities ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662923651377795072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662923612815364100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662923367301820416

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Star Wars

News discussions are funny to watch these days, BJP spokesperson continuously calling leftist spokespersons intolerant when they interject

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662921746618544128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Nair saab said:


> +
> 
> NSS are a Bunch of useless... NSS dont represent even 2 % of Nair's... as far as elections are concerned most Nair's are Lone wolfs ... Nairs dont have a specific Caste leader nor support a particular ideology ... most oldies are congress supporters But most youth Nairs support BJP...
> 
> U must remember that current generation of Nairs cant even stand upto the shadow of Nair Glory of the past today no Nair consider themselves as warriors and keeper of Justice, decades of Communist and congress rule have turned them into brainless monkeys ... most of my relatives are Poor the youth staying in Kerala are mostly unemployed and alcoholic ...
> 
> and Nair community are powerless and financial conditions are worse then Dalits ... Nair's and Nambodiris are a classic case how Indian leftist government has demonized a community and brought them to door step of suicide yes suicide ... suicide rate is highest among these two communities ...



sad to hear about the grievances of nair community... hope the community unites to protect there rights and there past glory returns. 



SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662921746618544128



classic example of beauty without brain...


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662925739541401600

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> They got the verdict correct, but in most cases they over-estimated the winner & especially since May, 2014 In Maha. J& K,Jharkhand Haryana they overestimated the BJP
> 
> Even some JDU posters I know call the axis poll ridiculous, say it is impossible for MGB to get more seats than NDA in Phases 3 & 4.



Point is they got the trends and the winner right, most of the time. Numbers are rarely correct with both opinion and exit polls. 

I think all the polling agencies who predict MGB win predict MGB ahead in 3rd and 4th phase....


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662931776470315009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Now its very difficult for leftist to fight Hindutva ideology ... as Today March for India showed if BJP cant defend itself from Leftist assault then thousands of Hindutva supporters will get down on street to defend it...

These people dont belong to BJP or RSS they have never attended any Shakas but average citizen who sympathies with the ideology ... Its like they are saying u work Mr. PM we will watch ur back ... 

Congress president leading the leftist march have exposed the Congress-intellectual agenda to the common man... U just cant match the Hindutva supporters man to man on streets ...



itachii said:


> sad to hear about the grievances of nair community... hope the community unites to protect there rights and there past glory returns.


No they must perish... tolerating injustice is bigger crime then indulging in ... if u cant stand and fight the just die and perish there is no room for weak here...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662922252426436608
I guess she is lying or else by now NDTV would have played the video 100 times on it's channels and even uploaded on various social media platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662922252426436608
> I guess she is lying or else by now NDTV would have played the video 100 times on it's channels and even uploaded on various social media platforms.



People were shouting "NDTV Hay hay".. Thats the reason for the Hysteria

Exit polls continue to overestimate odds of a close election - Livemint


as i said earlier, it most likely will not be close

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## south block

NDTV lying again along with most of sickular brigade, I wouldn't be surprised if they planted their own people in the crowd in order to get cheap publicity


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662886737467731969


----------



## Didact

Star Wars said:


> People were shouting "NDTV Hay hay".. Thats the reason for the Hysteria
> 
> Exit polls continue to overestimate odds of a close election - Livemint
> 
> 
> as i said earlier, it most likely will not be close



That opinion almost certainly comes from the learned offices within the civil services in Bihar. The predominant opinion resonating among-st this particular group is that the result will be decisive, whichever way the pendulum swings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662681077845069824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662679921525829632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662682441295880192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662258502925049856

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## south block

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662875919271366656





Guy post pics

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Gurkha

Guys just a heads up my brother is most probably getting a BJP ticket to fight the Assembly elections from Assam....
and yeah.


...f*ck the award wapsi brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662681077845069824
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662679921525829632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662682441295880192
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662258502925049856




Lalu to now gun for Modi in ‘Hastinapur’ - Times of India

Bihar exit poll: 84% of Muslims vote for Nitish-Lalu alliance - Times of India

Bihar pollno referendum on Narendra Modi’s performance: BJP - Times of India

Game over ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Lalu to now gun for Modi in ‘Hastinapur’ - Times of India
> 
> Bihar exit poll: 84% of Muslims vote for Nitish-Lalu alliance - Times of India
> 
> Bihar pollno referendum on Narendra Modi’s performance: BJP - Times of India
> 
> Game over ???



*sigh*....wait for tomorrow....you pessimist RW are annoying


----------



## south block

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662866632923066368


----------



## indiatester

Indian Gurkha said:


> Guys just a heads up my brother is most probably getting a BJP ticket to fight the Assembly elections from Assam....
> and yeah.
> 
> 
> ...f*ck the ghar wapsi brigade


Congratulations!
Stay in the flock even otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Gurkha

indiatester said:


> Congratulations!
> Stay in the flock even otherwise.



My family have been BJP supporters for so many years now...my uncle fought Assembly elections from the same seat my bro is planning to contest with a BJP ticket in 1996 though he lost..

It's time for revenge this time around...

P.S. My uncle was murdered in 1997 by some Sulfa cadres

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Indian Gurkha said:


> Guys just a heads up my brother is most probably getting a BJP ticket to fight the Assembly elections from Assam....
> and yeah.
> 
> 
> ...f*ck the *ghar* wapsi brigade


Its not Ghar wapsi brigade it award wapasi brigade... Ghar Wapsi brigade are always Welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyisthelimit

Indian Gurkha said:


> Guys just a heads up my brother is most probably getting a BJP ticket to fight the Assembly elections from Assam....
> and yeah.



Good luck bro. Hope he wins with good Margin.

Good luck to BJP, the win in 2014 was a beginning of a new subah, naya suraj with new hopes and aspirations of Indians.

BJP needs to be the force all over from north to south and east to west. That is how they can maintain majority in Parliament for next 10-15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vayuputhra

Darmashkian said:


> Karnataka has to vote this guy out!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662919892035702784
> @Star Wars Even some JDU posters I know call the axis poll ridiculous, say it is impossible for MGB to get more seats than NDA in Phases 3 & 4.
> 
> @IndoCarib Coastal Christians hate Tipus Sultan, he slaughtered forcibly converted many of them.
> 
> @Jason bourne What does @jha ji say?


Congess won in Karnataka because of the foolish attitude of BJP members, as well as indecipline, the creation of Karnataka janatha party by former cm yediyurappa did the major damage as his candidates were runnerup in more than 40 seats, and BJP third, congress got the great advantage of it but this time as there is no KJP the situation will be different, all ready we are suffering because of the misrule, no power for hours in a day, no new projects, no road laying, bad law and order as just yesterday a nurse was raped in a moving bus in Bangalore. And the neo pseudo seculars jump about imaginativ intolerance of the central govt, this is how the academia and so called intellectuals who were and are nurtured by commi ideology/parties and congress boot licking has made of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

I have seen a twitter / remark today morning...saying in case BJP wins Bihar elections... there is a cabinet minister in Delhi who will face the axe and lot of explanation. Since he is giving inside information to media and also spreading rumors that BJP should lose Bihar elections.

Any idea who might be such traitor?

Namo needs to be hyper careful, there are lot within BJP who want him down one way or other and CONg dogs know this very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Gurkha

Nair saab said:


> Its not Ghar wapsi brigade it award wapasi brigade... Ghar Wapsi brigade are always Welcome


sorry bro...how do I edit it

got it thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Indian Gurkha said:


> sorry bro...how do I edit it
> 
> got it thanks



Click on EDIT....when you see the post, see left side below your profile photo and flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

that reporter was a scumbag

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyisthelimit

3,000 Kashmiri Pandits to be provided jobs to facilitate early return to Valley - The Economic Times

ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS. JAI NAMO.

3,000 Kashmiri Pandits to be provided jobs to facilitate early return to Valley 

See attached link.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Huskar

Indian Gurkha said:


> Guys just a heads up my brother is most probably getting a BJP ticket to fight the Assembly elections from Assam....
> and yeah.
> 
> 
> ...f*ck the award wapsi brigade


Which seat dude??
My uncle may also fight from BJP ticket in lower Assam area.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darmashkian

*DARMASHKIAN's EXIT POLL FOR BIHAR:-*
This election has been very.very interesting, full of suspense, thriller,comedy,horror,action & drama like a good Telugu/Tamil/Hindi film 

Two arch-rivals united with one sidekick who WAS the big boss at Delhi(but a side-kick in Bihar) to take on a Party headed by the Man(Also known as a Singham) who IS the Big boss at Delhi & the biggest threat to the aforementioned + many small chamchas. 

There are 243 seats in the Assembly & 122 is needed for a majority.

This elections was a pollster's nightmare, that is certain. The coming together of 2 arch-rivals, the rise & kicking out & then the martyrisation of Manjhi among Mahadalits. The Modi wave, good-will for Nitish, hatred of Lalu or fear of reservation being taken away due to Mohan Bhagwat's statement were truly some major factors which made this election more & more confusing.
Thus there is no unanimous opinion on any side- Some pollsters believe that MGB will win, some say NDA. Some say ___Will win with a huge majority, other say- NO___ will win with a small lead while a third guy comes & calls both of them paid & says it will be a hung assembly.

Some pollster have been very brave like VDP associates whose first election this is & have called out a majority for the NDA or cautious like C-voter whose seat range for all parties is such he can claim victory if the assembly is either hung or NDA or MGB win with a slight majority.

As you all know the past results & trends during the LS I won't elaborate much on them due to lack of time.

Due to lack of time, I will be unable to give a more detailed & sophisticated analysis or a phase by phase analysis, I hope you all will understand this & bear through this analysis. I also hope that all of you will give constructive feedback on my poll & how I can make myself a better psephologist & a better understander of the ground situation.

Now about me:-
_I would like to mention that I am still quite a teenager & live in Hyderabad,Telangana & have a great interest in politics,current affairs, international affairs & am still updating my defense knowledge. I have done my best to be neutral & unbiased when it comes to this analysis & I have done my best to keep my anger + my ideological bias out of this analysis. I would also like to add that I have something to gain & loss regardless of either side wins. 

Now let us start with the analysis_






First I would like to say--- THE NDA WILL WIN BIHAR! MGB despite all it's hardwork will lose.
Starting with the numbers:-
1)NDA:- 130-135 Total Vote-Share:44%
BJP:- 106-110
LJP:- 10-15
HAM:- 10-15
RLSP:-1-3 (Though zero could be a possibility )

2)MGB:-103-108 Total Vote-Share:- 43%
JDU:- 60-66
RJD:- 33-39
Cong:- 7-10

3)Others:- 6-10 Total Vote-Share:- 13%

Now let me give one small funda:-
IF Bihar votes on caste lines,MGB will definitely win with a good margin(& Bihar will be hurt). BUT if Bihari youth & women & those who still shudder at the thoughts of jungle raj cross the Kosi (am going "swadeshi") & vote outside caste lines, then BJP will win.

The Analysis below is the sum observation of tweets,articles,points I have read on this forum,discussions & debates with other people, caste statistics & most importantly- logic & common sense.
Yes, I admit I could be wrong.(& there is a very high chance I will be). But this is the 2nd analysis of an election I have done after LS-2014. So please bear with me if you felt this analysis was wrong & I apologise if I wasted your precious time & you didn't find it worth reading this.

NOW

Let the Analysis begin:- 

1)There IS a Modi wave period, his strong talk on national security, his being an EBC & the huge packages to Bihar have helped the BJP. Tthe talk of vikas, development & creating jobs has helped a lot especially among youth
2)There IS also Good will for Nitish as CM which will help the JDU & perhaps even the Congress. BUT as much of that good will was for cleaning up Lalu's mess, little chance it will help the RJD
_The above points have made the poll very confusing & thus confused many pollsters & even the people especially in BJP vs JDU fights._


3)Muslim-Yadav-Kurmi Votebanks of RJD & JDU more or less transferred their votes to each other & so was the case for some OBCs, the tantrik abusing Lalu may have not had that much of an effect. But the Mahadalit & EBC votebanks didn't exactly shift to the RJD.
4)Congress' lack of organisation & infra. will make sure it won't do well, even if it does well it will only be because of the 12 seats it received in Seemanchal.
5)EBCs & Maha-Dalits are still not fond of Lalu's jungle raj. They must have voted for the NDA in good no.s
6)SCs & UCs consolidated towards the NDA because of BJP,HAM,LJP & Lalu.
7)Mohan Bhagwat's reservation statement has indeed harmed the NDA a LOT. It convinced many EBCs & OBCs to turn to the MGB to save " reservation". NiKu & Lalu's fear mongering didn't help either.
8)Muslim vote consolidation towards the MGB was the largest consolidation of any community/caste in Bihar. No chance of even youth voting for the BJP.
9)Some Yadav youngsters may have voted for the BJP in good numbers because of point-1
10)Some Bhumihars & Rajputs voted for the MGB because of some local chieftains in the JDU & RJD respectively. Also in some cases ofBJP ally vs JDU, the JDU candidate received more UC votes than average (compared to the other MGB candidate)
11)But most UCs didn't vote for the MGB cause of Lalu & his forward vs backward talk.
12)Many don't know this, but a rally organised by some Nishad(EBC caste) organisations was brutally dealt with by the police a few weeks back. This WILL hurt the MGB (am also taking into consideration the rise of a new Nishad youth who went to Mumbai & made his fortune & is now with the BJP).
13)Koeris voted for the MGB but in slightly lesser numbers than the Kurmis.
13)HAM was a booster among Maha-Dalits
14)RLSP was not very useful, He could't get most of his community behind him . I feel that 45% Kushwahas will vote for the MGB, 43% for the BJP & the rest- other
15)The third front & the MIM have hurt the chances of mostly the MGB.
16)Infighting & nepotism have hurt the chances of the BJP in about 15 seats. I said this about 2 weeks back @jha ji just confirmed this.
17)Phases3 & 4 were of the BJP; while Phase 5 was for the MGB. The others were quite close if you ask me.
18)Most Migrant voters especially from BJP majority states must have voted for the BJP in good nos. Add to that this being festival time thus they must have come home.
19)NDA had the advantage in karyakartas due to their larger cadre compared to the MGB. Add to that the RSS cadre coming in too.
Both sides have worked REALLY hard & have given their best:- Prashant Kishore, Modi, Amit Shah,Nitish,Lalu etc BJP made many mistakes, but in the end the Modi wave won the BJP election.

I repeat what I said, the MGB was an unsustainable & highly volatile combination. Had it worked it could have worked brilliantly, but it also had the capacity to screw up heavily.

About the Post-Poll scenario:-
Prashant Kishore's fate depends upon how the MGB & more importantly the JDU does.
MGB will lose a lot of leaders to the NDA if it loses. Many from the JDU will target & blame NiKu's ego for this debacle.
If JDU gets more seats than the RJD & NiKu continues to remain an opportunist. Then we could see the end of the RJD faster than we normally should have with Lalu going back to jail.
Also JDU will only be 5 years out of power, RJD will be 15 years out of power, that will further ensure the end of the RJD.

Bihar's new CM MAY be Sushil Modi, underdogs include Nand Kishore Yadav & Prem Kumar(EBC leader). Modi-Shah will be delighted, the BJP will be filled with elan &joy. The opposition will be horrified & fall into depression. This election could further hasten the end of the Congress!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


P.S:- Going by Chanakya's, Janata ka Mode & NDTV- Hansa's combined numbers & verdicts, I feel BJP could win & even a pull a surprise in Phase-5. But the results of CSDS post poll which says MGB could win confuse me.

Let me say that CSDS usually gets it right when it comes to North India, they got Bihar right the last 2 times too.

ANDDD...That's it, due to time constraints I can't elaborate more or explain more. I still feel I could have explained more & written long para.s Please give your feedback & constructive opinion on this analysis.

@ranjeet:- Thanks bhai. But sorry I don't like daaru & don't drink it, so no daru party is possible.  My apologies
@skyisthelimit :- Thanks mate 
@Star Wars - My point was Chanakyas got the verdict right, but they overshot the BJPs nos.By the way it was really nice & challenging discussing this election with you all this while. 

@saurav @Spectre @Nair saab @Marxist @Tridibans @nair @SrNair @itachii @SarthakGanguly Please have a look & give your feedback.

BJP supporters & Lalu haters, here's a song of celebration for you

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## skyisthelimit

@Star Wars 

Buddy any news on final results of Kerala Local polls.

TOI is going gaga over UDF, no mention of BJP in good light.


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> *DARMASHKIAN's EXIT POLL FOR BIHAR:-*
> This election has been very.very interesting, full of suspense, thriller,comedy,horror,action & drama like a good Telugu/Tamil/Hindi film
> 
> Two arch-rivals united with one sidekick who WAS the big boss at Delhi(but a side-kick in Bihar) to take on a Party headed by the Man(Also known as a Singham) who IS the Big boss at Delhi & the biggest threat to the aforementioned + many small chamchas.
> 
> There are 243 seats in the Assembly & 122 is needed for a majority.
> 
> This elections was a pollster's nightmare, that is certain. The coming together of 2 arch-rivals, the rise & kicking out & then the martyrisation of Manjhi among Mahadalits. The Modi wave, good-will for Nitish, hatred of Lalu or fear of reservation being taken away due to Mohan Bhagwat's statement were truly some major factors which made this election more & more confusing.
> Thus there is no unanimous opinion on any side- Some pollsters believe that MGB will win, some say NDA. Some say ___Will win with a huge majority, other say- NO___ will win with a small lead while a third guy comes & calls both of them paid & says it will be a hung assembly.
> 
> Some pollster have been very brave like VDP associates whose first election this is & have called out a majority for the NDA or cautious like C-voter whose seat range for all parties is such he can claim victory if the assembly is either hung or NDA or MGB win with a slight majority.
> 
> As you all know the past results & trends during the LS I won't elaborate much on them due to lack of time.
> 
> Due to lack of time, I will be unable to give a more detailed & sophisticated analysis or a phase by phase analysis, I hope you all will understand this & bear through this analysis. I also hope that all of you will give constructive feedback on my poll & how I can make myself a better psephologist & a better understander of the ground situation.
> 
> Now about me:-
> _I would like to mention that I am still quite a teenager & live in Hyderabad,Telangana & have a great interest in politics,current affairs, international affairs & am still updating my defense knowledge. I have done my best to be neutral & unbiased when it comes to this analysis & I have done my best to keep my anger + my ideological bias out of this analysis. I would also like to add that I have something to gain & loss regardless of either side wins.
> 
> Now let us start with the analysis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I would like to say--- THE NDA WILL WIN BIHAR! MGB despite all it's hardwork will lose.
> Starting with the numbers:-
> 1)NDA:- 130-135 Total Vote-Share:44%
> BJP:- 106-110
> LJP:- 10-15
> HAM:- 10-15
> RLSP:-1-3 (Though zero could be a possibility )
> 
> 2)MGB:-103-108 Total Vote-Share:- 43%
> JDU:- 60-66
> RJD:- 33-39
> Cong:- 7-10
> 
> 3)Others:- 6-10 Total Vote-Share:- 13%
> 
> Now let me give one small funda:-
> IF Bihar votes on caste lines,MGB will definitely win with a good margin(& Bihar will be hurt). BUT if Bihari youth & women & those who still shudder at the thoughts of jungle raj cross the Kosi (am going "swadeshi") & vote outside caste lines, then BJP will win.
> 
> The Analysis below is the sum observation of tweets,articles,points I have read on this forum,discussions & debates with other people, caste statistics & most importantly- logic & common sense.
> Yes, I admit I could be wrong.(& there is a very high chance I will be). But this is the 2nd analysis of an election I have done after LS-2014. So please bear with me if you felt this analysis was wrong & I apologise if I wasted your precious time & you didn't find it worth reading this.
> 
> NOW
> 
> Let the Analysis begin:-
> 
> 1)There IS a Modi wave period, his strong talk on national security, his being an EBC & the huge packages to Bihar have helped the BJP. Tthe talk of vikas, development & creating jobs has helped a lot especially among youth
> 2)There IS also Good will for Nitish as CM which will help the JDU & perhaps even the Congress. BUT as much of that good will was for cleaning up Lalu's mess, little chance it will help the RJD
> _The above points have made the poll very confusing & thus confused many pollsters & even the people especially in BJP vs JDU fights._
> 
> 
> 3)Muslim-Yadav-Kurmi Votebanks of RJD & JDU more or less transferred their votes to each other & so was the case for some OBCs, the tantrik abusing Lalu may have not had that much of an effect. But the Mahadalit & EBC votebanks didn't exactly shift to the RJD.
> 4)Congress' lack of organisation & infra. will make sure it won't do well, even if it does well it will only be because of the 12 seats it received in Seemanchal.
> 5)EBCs & Maha-Dalits are still not fond of Lalu's jungle raj. They must have voted for the NDA in good no.s
> 6)SCs & UCs consolidated towards the NDA because of BJP,HAM,LJP & Lalu.
> 7)Mohan Bhagwat's reservation statement has indeed harmed the NDA a LOT. It convinced many EBCs & OBCs to turn to the MGB to save " reservation". NiKu & Lalu's fear mongering didn't help either.
> 8)Muslim vote consolidation towards the MGB was the largest consolidation of any community/caste in Bihar. No chance of even youth voting for the BJP.
> 9)Some Yadav youngsters may have voted for the BJP in good numbers because of point-1
> 10)Some Bhumihars & Rajputs voted for the MGB because of some local chieftains in the JDU & RJD respectively. Also in some cases ofBJP ally vs JDU, the JDU candidate received more UC votes than average (compared to the other MGB candidate)
> 11)But most UCs didn't vote for the MGB cause of Lalu & his forward vs backward talk.
> 12)Many don't know this, but a rally organised by some Nishad(EBC caste) organisations was brutally dealt with by the police a few weeks back. This WILL hurt the MGB (am also taking into consideration the rise of a new Nishad youth who went to Mumbai & made his fortune & is now with the BJP).
> 13)Koeris voted for the MGB but in slightly lesser numbers than the Kurmis.
> 13)HAM was a booster among Maha-Dalits
> 14)RLSP was not very useful, He could't get most of his community behind him . I feel that 45% Kushwahas will vote for the MGB, 43% for the BJP & the rest- other
> 15)The third front & the MIM have hurt the chances of mostly the MGB.
> 16)Infighting & nepotism have hurt the chances of the BJP in about 15 seats. I said this about 2 weeks back @jha ji just confirmed this.
> 17)Phases3 & 4 were of the BJP; while Phase 5 was for the MGB. The others were quite close if you ask me.
> 18)Most Migrant voters especially from BJP majority states must have voted for the BJP in good nos. Add to that this being festival time thus they must have come home.
> 19)NDA had the advantage in karyakartas due to their larger cadre compared to the MGB. Add to that the RSS cadre coming in too.
> Both sides have worked REALLY hard & have given their best:- Prashant Kishore, Modi, Amit Shah,Nitish,Lalu etc BJP made many mistakes, but in the end the Modi wave won the BJP election.
> 
> I repeat what I said, the MGB was an unsustainable & highly volatile combination. Had it worked it could have worked brilliantly, but it also had the capacity to screw up heavily.
> 
> About the Post-Poll scenario:-
> Prashant Kishore's fate depends upon how the MGB & more importantly the JDU does.
> MGB will lose a lot of leaders to the NDA if it loses. Many from the JDU will target & blame NiKu's ego for this debacle.
> If JDU gets more seats than the RJD & NiKu continues to remain an opportunist. Then we could see the end of the RJD faster than we normally should have with Lalu going back to jail.
> Also JDU will only be 5 years out of power, RJD will be 15 years out of power, that will further ensure the end of the RJD.
> 
> Bihar's new CM MAY be Sushil Modi, underdogs include Nand Kishore Yadav & Prem Kumar(EBC leader). Modi-Shah will be delighted, the BJP will be filled with elan &joy. The opposition will be horrified & fall into depression. This election could further hasten the end of the Congress!!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> P.S:- Going by Chanakya's, Janata ka Mode & NDTV- Hansa's combined numbers & verdicts, I feel BJP could win & even a pull a surprise in Phase-5. But the results of CSDS post poll which says MGB could win confuse me.
> 
> Let me say that CSDS usually gets it right when it comes to North India, they got Bihar right the last 2 times too.
> 
> ANDDD...That's it, due to time constraints I can't elaborate more or explain more. I still feel I could have explained more & written long para.s Please give your feedback & constructive opinion on this analysis.
> 
> @ranjeet:- Thanks bhai. But sorry I don't like daaru & don't drink it, so no daru party is possible.  My apologies
> @skyisthelimit :- Thanks mate
> @Star Wars - My point was Chanakyas got the verdict right, but they overshot the BJPs nos.By the way it was really nice & challenging discussing this election with you all this while.
> 
> @magudi @Spectre @Nair saab @Marxist @Tridibans @nair @Roybot @itachii @SarthakGanguly Please have a look & give your feedback.
> 
> BJP supporters & Lalu haters, here's a song of celebration for you




Dude you have a blog or something ?



skyisthelimit said:


> @Star Wars
> 
> Buddy any news on final results of Kerala Local polls.
> 
> TOI is going gaga over UDF, no mention of BJP in good light.




Kerala civic poll results: LDF takes lead, big gains for BJP | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> Dude you have a blog or something ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerala civic poll results: LDF takes lead, big gains for BJP | The Indian Express


Nope I don't have a blog, I only comment about politics on FB,this forum & sometimes twitter.

By the way what is your twitter ID?




skyisthelimit said:


> @Star Wars
> 
> Buddy any news on final results of Kerala Local polls.
> 
> TOI is going gaga over UDF, no mention of BJP in good light.


BJP has done much better this time than it has before, This election will prove that it is now a force to contend with in Kerala, though it is still a littll weak..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> About the Post-Poll scenario:-
> Prashant Kishore's fate depends upon how the MGB & more importantly the JDU does.
> MGB will lose a lot of leaders to the NDA if it loses. Many from the JDU will target & blame NiKu's ego for this debacle.
> If JDU gets more seats than the RJD & NiKu continues to remain an opportunist. Then we could see the end of the RJD faster than we normally should have with Lalu going back to jail.
> Also JDU will only be 5 years out of power, RJD will be 15 years out of power, that will further ensure the end of the RJD.
> 
> Bihar's new CM MAY be Sushil Modi, underdogs include Nand Kishore Yadav & Prem Kumar(EBC leader). Modi-Shah will be delighted, the BJP will be filled with elan &joy. The opposition will be horrified & fall into depression. This election could further hasten the end of the Congress!!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> P.S:- Going by Chanakya's, Janata ka Mode & NDTV- Hansa's combined numbers & verdicts, I feel BJP could win & even a pull a surprise in Phase-5. But the results of CSDS post poll which says MGB could win confuse me.



Over all very good analysis.

I heard Prasanth Kishore has reactivated his Naukri.com password  If MGB wins , Lalu's eldest son will be the deputy C.M. So i doubt there will be an RJD demise if MGB wins. But i personally feel its done and dusted, Lalu along with Niku is going home.

As for CSDS, their sampling size is only around 3990, even VDPassociates, the brand new polling agency had 4500 sampling size.


----------



## skyisthelimit

FYI,

I am on IE and reading some valuable comments of Sanghis and Patriots.

Its simply laughable, how the political environment and opinion is changing and going in favor of BJP.

One guy is literally predicting in next 5 years... LDF and UDF will come together (akin to JD(U) and RJD) and fight against BJP in name of intolerance in Kerala. He even predicts BJP will be heavy force in future in Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Darmashkian said:


> @ranjeet:- Thanks bhai. But sorry I don't like daaru & don't drink it, so no daru party is possible.  My apologies
> @skyisthelimit :- Thanks mate
> @Star Wars - My point was Chanakyas got the verdict right, but they overshot the BJPs nos.By the way it was really nice & challenging discussing this election with you all this while.
> 
> @saurav @Spectre @Nair saab @Marxist @Tridibans @nair @Roybot @itachii @SarthakGanguly Please have a look & give your feedback.
> 
> BJP supporters & Lalu haters, here's a song of celebration for you



You have the same numbers as me.



Roybot said:


> 132 seats for NDA, quote me on the 8th

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

skyisthelimit said:


> FYI,
> 
> I am on IE and reading some valuable comments of Sanghis and Patriots.
> 
> Its simply laughable, how the political environment and opinion is changing and going in favor of BJP.
> 
> One guy is literally predicting in next 5 years... LDF and UDF will come together (akin to JD(U) and RJD) and fight against BJP in name of intolerance in Kerala. He even predicts BJP will be heavy force in future in Kerala.



All this talk is just superficial 

Kerala demography doesn't suit BJP growth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

itachii said:


> what abt nairs ?? last I checked NSS was vehemently against joining BJP-SNDP alliance. moreover, hindu organisations need to put aside there differences, they need come together to tackle the changing demographics of the state.




We need to make sure History does not repeat itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Over all very good analysis.
> 
> I heard Prasanth Kishore has reactivated his Naukri.com password  If MGB wins , Lalu's eldest son will be the deputy C.M. So i doubt there will be an RJD demise if MGB wins. But i personally feel its done and dusted, Lalu along with Niku is going home.
> 
> As for CSDS, their sampling size is only around 3990, even VDPassociates, the brand new polling agency had 4500 sampling size.


Thanks you very much  

Prashanth Kishore is a smart guy & has good credential& contacts. I am sure he will get a good job elsewhere if not as an election manager.

He is in contact with the DMK in TN & I have a good feeling that we will be seeing him in 2019 overseeing the election campaign of atleast 1 regional party.

Yep one of Lalu's boys will be the deputy CM. But* I said that a RJD demise is possible if MGB loses. That's what I indicated* in the last few paras. .

CSDS usually has a goo methodology, & you haven't mentioned Hansa's sampling size. I heard it is 72,000!! 


Roybot said:


> You have the same numbers as me.


I know, by the way what do you think about my analysis?


magudi said:


> All this talk is just superficial
> 
> Kerala demography doesn't suit BJP growth


Yes BJP can not win Kerala.... BUT BJP can atleast aim to get a few LS seats from there. Because I doubt that some seats in some states will repeat themselves in 2019/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> JDU has quite some Bhumihar leaders & the RJD has some Rajput leaders so I expected some votes to go their side
> 
> 
> Ignore him when it comes to Politics, he is a die-hard Congress+AAP supporter . But his views on defence & foreign policy & most non-politics topics are good & quite interesting.
> 
> 
> They got the verdict correct, but in most cases they over-estimated the winner & especially since May, 2014 In Maha. J& K,Jharkhand Haryana they overestimated the BJP
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, am awaiting my chance with him for the GHMC elections which will come in a few months & for AP & TG Assembly Elections in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly no, perhaps CBN has his hands full with the dreadful situtaion of the state+Amaravati+an out of work shameless opposition.
> 
> & I can't recall any major reforms by him or TG(KCR) in this area.
> 
> But labour reforms still matter & are very important. He must realize that. Labour reforms are essential to get investments & help AP in the long term
> But yes he is doing some good work:-
> 1)States like Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh, Rajasthan plan incentives to serenade startups - The Economic Times
> 2)*WEF to help Andhra assess its competitiveness - The Economic Times*
> 3)GE, Boeing Keen to Invest in AP -The New Indian Express
> 4)Naidu hard sells AP - The Hans India
> 5)*Andhra Pradesh fast turning into the mobile making capital of India | The Indian Express*
> 
> *@magudi @Echo_419 @ranjeet @Tridibans @itachii *
> My apologies, I will bring out my predictions & a small analysis today evening. I was busy for the last 2 days with some college work(I just turned 19 about a week back) & couldn't check my sources,twitter profiles & articles. Am currently still going through them & I still have to see CSDS.
> So my analysis will be quite small & not in detail as I wanted it to be. My apologies
> 
> BUT I would like to say that after Bihar, I will update the forum with all news & articles about the Warangal LS Bypolls(TG) till the election day.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662886579782881280http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/trs-leaders-face-ire-of-voters-in-warangal-70313.html
> 
> @Roybot I will give you that article I promised in a few days,



No need kal results hai


----------



## magudi

I admire Anupam Kher not for his march but for the fact that he went ahead with it despite knowing that he'd essentially be a untouchable for some big names in the industry from now on

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> All this talk is just superficial
> 
> Kerala demography doesn't suit BJP growth



Perhaps. Creating the fear in CONg and Communist by having a good presence itself is a good omen for BJP.

Every member counts, Even if BJP manages to get 1-2 or MPs in future, its not bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> Thanks you very much
> 
> Prashanth Kishore is a smart guy & has good credential& contacts. I am sure he will get a good job elsewhere if not as an election manager.
> 
> He is in contact with the DMK in TN & I have a good feeling that we will be seeing him in 2019 overseeing the election campaign of atleast 1 regional party.
> 
> CSDS usually has a goo methodology, & you haven't mentioned Hansa's sampling size. I heard it is 72,000!!
> /



P.Ks future depends on how well MGB does, IF MGB fights well and looses, he very well may but if its whitewash then i doubt his future. Any idea what Hansa gave for BJP in 3rd and 4th.



magudi said:


> All this talk is just superficial
> 
> Kerala demography doesn't suit BJP growth



From what i know out of 150 seats minorities are mainly centered around 60 seats.Besides today BJP won 1 of the seats i know which is majority converted Christians. They gave ticket to some Christian paster i think


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> P.Ks future depends on how well MGB does, IF MGB fights well and looses, he very well may but if its whitewash then i doubt his future. Any idea what Hansa gave for BJP in 3rd and 4th.


They gave the lead to BJP in both phases,but a slender one TBH.

Which is why I am quite unsure about them. But they used to have a good record earlier+their large sample size.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662842819652907009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662667029875298305










Agreed on PK , but to be precise--- his future depends as to how the JDU worked. Afterall it's the JDU who he is consulting, not the RJD.

& you forget his international commitments too. He is supposed to be consulting the ruling party in elections taking place in some country on the African East Coast- Mozambique or Tanzania



Star Wars said:


> P.Ks future depends on how well MGB does, IF MGB fights well and looses, he very well may but if its whitewash then i doubt his future. Any idea what Hansa gave for BJP in 3rd and 4th.
> 
> From what i know out of 150 seats minorities are mainly centered around 60 seats...


@Marxist claimed most seats are Hindu majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


>



Bare minimum 35 in phase 3 and 40 in phase 4 for NDA i think... Some were predicting even 50 in phase 4.. lol Aravind Agarwal in twitter was predicting minimum 25 for NDA from the very beginning.. the 3 way and 5 way fights in some seats seems to have benefited NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian Gurkha

The Huskar said:


> Which seat dude??
> My uncle may also fight from BJP ticket in lower Assam area.


 Dudhnoi constituency bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

The 1 month wait for Bihar elections is over.. I think U.P elections will be 3 months considering EC's past record

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> From what i know out of 150 seats minorities are mainly centered around 60 seats.Besides today BJP won 1 of the seats i know which is majority converted Christians. They gave ticket to some *Christian paster* i think





But this is the most interesting thing i've read today - The real story of Kerala local polls is how a private company won a panchayat | The News Minute

Also you know what hapened to her -http://Trolls target former beauty queen and BJP's woman candidate in Kerala for her modelling past | The News Minute - did she lose?


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Also you know what hapened to her -http://Trolls target former beauty queen and BJP's woman candidate in Kerala for her modelling past | The News Minute - did she lose?



No clue, though i hope she won, just to spite those people who harassed and trolled her...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Indian Gurkha said:


> Dudhnoi constituency bro


Dudhnoi constituency(ST) is part of Gauhati district, it seems like an urban area to me  Its not on the border, so I doubt there are too many Banglas there
Elections in Assam - A Comparative Analysis of Parliamentary (Lok Sabha) Elections - 2014 & State Assembly (Vidhan Sabha) Elections - 2016.

Assam Legislative Assembly election, 2011 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Present MLA is Sib Charan Basumatary of INC. This constituency is reserved for tribals

The Assam Tribune Online
_
BJP, which currently does not hold any of the seats in the Legislative Assembly from the segments under the Guwahati Lok Sabha seat, won in the segments of Dudhnoi, Palashbari, Jalukbari, Dispur, Guwahati East, Guwahati West and Hajo, while the Congress was able to maintain a lead in only the three segments of Boko, Chaigaon and Barkhetri, as per break-up of the data.

*In Dudhnoi, BJP’s Bijoya Chakravarty led with 70,020 votes as against 40,288 votes secured by Congress’ Manash Borah. AIUDF’s Gopi Nath Das secured 17,875 votes in the segment.*
*-----------------------*
The Assam Tribune Online
Siba Charan Basumatary of the Congress got 46,890 votes in Dudhnoi constituency._
@The Huskar 
With Himanta Biswa Sharma joining the BJP & seeing the Lok Sabha trends
I have a good feeling your uncle will be a MLA after the Vidhan Sabha Elections happen  


Star Wars said:


> Bare minimum 35 in phase 3 and 40 in phase 4 for NDA i think... Some were predicting even 50 in phase 4.. lol Aravind Agarwal in twitter was predicting minimum 25 for NDA from the very beginning.. the 3 way and 5 way fights in some seats seems to have benefited NDA


I doubt whether NDA can do that well in phase-5. Anyway let us see tomorrow.



magudi said:


> But this is the most interesting thing i've read today - The real story of Kerala local polls is how a private company won a panchayat | The News Minute
> 
> Also you know what hapened to her -http://Trolls target former beauty queen and BJP's woman candidate in Kerala for her modelling past | The News Minute - did she lose?


By the way I don't have a blog, thought I should tell you. 

How did you find my analysis ?



magudi said:


> I admire Anupam Kher not for his march but for the fact that he went ahead with it despite knowing that he'd essentially be a untouchable for some big names in the industry from now on


Him & Kirron Kher

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

Indian Gurkha said:


> Dudhnoi constituency bro


Oh ok.My uncle may fight from Patacharkuchi,if he gets the ticket.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

@Darmashkian what time will the trends/results will start coming in?


----------



## The Huskar

Mani Shankar Aiyar claiming himself to be the tracker of Narendra Modi's fall in CNN IBN.Stomach is still aching from that bout of comedy.
@Star Wars @ranjeet @Darmashkian @Indian Gurkha

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## fsayed

s_madaans said:


> I am ready to bet on u mate....you're not a muslim (shia or sunni)...but you're a congitard trying to show that how much a congi+muslim love India more than the so called Sanghis...LOL
> 
> Bhai Na chahiye hume tera ye proof...apne pass rakh or Apni Aankhen Khol kar dekhna shru kr...Get well soon


This is expected from bjp RSS paid cyber cell but the proof of my Indian nationality take down my aadhar number don't need to sorry it was expected from u intolerance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Gurkha

Darmashkian said:


> Dudhnoi constituency(ST) is part of Gauhati district, it seems like an urban area to me  Its not on the border, so I doubt there are too many Banglas there
> Elections in Assam - A Comparative Analysis of Parliamentary (Lok Sabha) Elections - 2014 & State Assembly (Vidhan Sabha) Elections - 2016.
> 
> Assam Legislative Assembly election, 2011 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Present MLA is Sib Charan Basumatary of INC. This constituency is reserved for tribals
> 
> The Assam Tribune Online
> _
> BJP, which currently does not hold any of the seats in the Legislative Assembly from the segments under the Guwahati Lok Sabha seat, won in the segments of Dudhnoi, Palashbari, Jalukbari, Dispur, Guwahati East, Guwahati West and Hajo, while the Congress was able to maintain a lead in only the three segments of Boko, Chaigaon and Barkhetri, as per break-up of the data.
> 
> *In Dudhnoi, BJP’s Bijoya Chakravarty led with 70,020 votes as against 40,288 votes secured by Congress’ Manash Borah. AIUDF’s Gopi Nath Das secured 17,875 votes in the segment.
> -----------------------*
> The Assam Tribune Online
> Siba Charan Basumatary of the Congress got 46,890 votes in Dudhnoi constituency._
> @The Huskar
> With Himanta Biswa Sharma joining the BJP & seeing the Lok Sabha trends
> I have a good feeling your uncle will be a MLA after the Vidhan Sabha Elections happen
> 
> I doubt whether NDA can do that well in phase-5. Anyway let us see tomorrow.
> 
> 
> By the way I don't have a blog, thought I should tell you.
> 
> How did you find my analysis ?
> 
> 
> Him & Kirron Kher




Dudhnoi is about 2.5 hours drive from Guwahati...Dudhnoi does not have many Bangladeshis but the next town after Dudhnoi (Krishnai) is full of them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

fsayed said:


> This is expected from bjp RSS paid cyber cell but the proof of my Indian nationality take down my aadhar number don't need to sorry it was expected from u intolerance


Bro,no need to prove your identity to anyone.Irrespective to political alignment,we are all Indian first.Let those troll shout.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indian Gurkha

The Huskar said:


> Mani Shankar Aiyar claiming himself to be the tracker of Narendra Modi's fall in CNN IBN.Stomach is still aching from that bout of comedy.
> @Star Wars @ranjeet @Darmashkian @Indian Gurkha



Mani Shankar deserves to be sentenced for treason...That SOB reeks of so much sycophancy,hypocrisy and snobbishness that he deserves to be ridiculed every time he opens his mouth...

I am really nervous for tomorro...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> @Darmashkian what time will the trends/results will start coming in?



I guess from 8:00 AM onwards.


----------



## fsayed

The Huskar said:


> Bro,no need to prove your identity to anyone.Irrespective to political alignment,we are all Indian first.Let those troll shout.


After this statement India is still alive thanks my Indian brothers irrespective ur religion I love India as much as my mother

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> @Darmashkian what time will the trends/results will start coming in?



Doesn't counting usually start at 8:30 ? trends should come by 9:30


----------



## magudi

fsayed said:


> This is expected from bjp RSS paid cyber cell but the proof of my Indian nationality take down my aadhar number*xxxxxxxxxxxxx* don't need to sorry it was expected from u intolerance



Please edit your comment and remove that number if its valid , never give away such stuff on online forums like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

So BJP has finally become a force to stay in Kerala. Good show BTW. Their performace in Pallakad and Thiruvananthapuram in this election was extraordinary. Maybe enough to win an assembly seat perhaps ? From what I have heard from Keralites , Young Nairs have voted for BJP. If BJP stands its ground and performs well in the won seats, in assembly elections we can expect some other castes as well. Promising future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

Indian Gurkha said:


> Mani Shankar deserves to be sentenced for treason...That SOB reeks of so much sycophancy,hypocrisy and snobbishness that he deserves to be ridiculed every time he opens his mouth...
> 
> I am really nervous for tomorro...


His elitist attitude is what pisses me off.Dude thinks just because he is from a British college gives him the unquestioned right to superpose his ideology to the less educated political folks.Guess I shouldn't have expected anything from a St Stephen's alumni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Dudhnoi constituency(ST) is part of Gauhati district, it seems like an urban area to me  Its not on the border, so I doubt there are too many Banglas there
> Elections in Assam - A Comparative Analysis of Parliamentary (Lok Sabha) Elections - 2014 & State Assembly (Vidhan Sabha) Elections - 2016.
> 
> Assam Legislative Assembly election, 2011 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Present MLA is Sib Charan Basumatary of INC. This constituency is reserved for tribals
> 
> The Assam Tribune Online
> _
> BJP, which currently does not hold any of the seats in the Legislative Assembly from the segments under the Guwahati Lok Sabha seat, won in the segments of Dudhnoi, Palashbari, Jalukbari, Dispur, Guwahati East, Guwahati West and Hajo, while the Congress was able to maintain a lead in only the three segments of Boko, Chaigaon and Barkhetri, as per break-up of the data.
> 
> *In Dudhnoi, BJP’s Bijoya Chakravarty led with 70,020 votes as against 40,288 votes secured by Congress’ Manash Borah. AIUDF’s Gopi Nath Das secured 17,875 votes in the segment.*
> *-----------------------*
> The Assam Tribune Online
> Siba Charan Basumatary of the Congress got 46,890 votes in Dudhnoi constituency._
> @The Huskar
> With Himanta Biswa Sharma joining the BJP & seeing the Lok Sabha trends
> I have a good feeling your uncle will be a MLA after the Vidhan Sabha Elections happen
> 
> I doubt whether NDA can do that well in phase-5. Anyway let us see tomorrow.
> 
> 
> By the way I don't have a blog, thought I should tell you.
> 
> How did you find my analysis ?
> 
> 
> Him & Kirron Kher




@Darmashkian belated Happy Bday bro and i liked your analysis as it gives edge to NDA  Honestly though my bias mostly clouds my judgment ,these days i only find pro-bjp analysis palatable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

magudi said:


> Please edit your comment and remove that number if its valid , never give away such stuff on online forums like this


Done

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> *DARMASHKIAN's EXIT POLL FOR BIHAR:-*
> This election has been very.very interesting, full of suspense, thriller,comedy,horror,action & drama like a good Telugu/Tamil/Hindi film
> 
> Two arch-rivals united with one sidekick who WAS the big boss at Delhi(but a side-kick in Bihar) to take on a Party headed by the Man(Also known as a Singham) who IS the Big boss at Delhi & the biggest threat to the aforementioned + many small chamchas.
> 
> There are 243 seats in the Assembly & 122 is needed for a majority.
> 
> This elections was a pollster's nightmare, that is certain. The coming together of 2 arch-rivals, the rise & kicking out & then the martyrisation of Manjhi among Mahadalits. The Modi wave, good-will for Nitish, hatred of Lalu or fear of reservation being taken away due to Mohan Bhagwat's statement were truly some major factors which made this election more & more confusing.
> Thus there is no unanimous opinion on any side- Some pollsters believe that MGB will win, some say NDA. Some say ___Will win with a huge majority, other say- NO___ will win with a small lead while a third guy comes & calls both of them paid & says it will be a hung assembly.
> 
> Some pollster have been very brave like VDP associates whose first election this is & have called out a majority for the NDA or cautious like C-voter whose seat range for all parties is such he can claim victory if the assembly is either hung or NDA or MGB win with a slight majority.
> 
> As you all know the past results & trends during the LS I won't elaborate much on them due to lack of time.
> 
> Due to lack of time, I will be unable to give a more detailed & sophisticated analysis or a phase by phase analysis, I hope you all will understand this & bear through this analysis. I also hope that all of you will give constructive feedback on my poll & how I can make myself a better psephologist & a better understander of the ground situation.
> 
> Now about me:-
> _I would like to mention that I am still quite a teenager & live in Hyderabad,Telangana & have a great interest in politics,current affairs, international affairs & am still updating my defense knowledge. I have done my best to be neutral & unbiased when it comes to this analysis & I have done my best to keep my anger + my ideological bias out of this analysis. I would also like to add that I have something to gain & loss regardless of either side wins.
> 
> Now let us start with the analysis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I would like to say--- THE NDA WILL WIN BIHAR! MGB despite all it's hardwork will lose.
> Starting with the numbers:-
> 1)NDA:- 130-135 Total Vote-Share:44%
> BJP:- 106-110
> LJP:- 10-15
> HAM:- 10-15
> RLSP:-1-3 (Though zero could be a possibility )
> 
> 2)MGB:-103-108 Total Vote-Share:- 43%
> JDU:- 60-66
> RJD:- 33-39
> Cong:- 7-10
> 
> 3)Others:- 6-10 Total Vote-Share:- 13%
> 
> Now let me give one small funda:-
> IF Bihar votes on caste lines,MGB will definitely win with a good margin(& Bihar will be hurt). BUT if Bihari youth & women & those who still shudder at the thoughts of jungle raj cross the Kosi (am going "swadeshi") & vote outside caste lines, then BJP will win.
> 
> The Analysis below is the sum observation of tweets,articles,points I have read on this forum,discussions & debates with other people, caste statistics & most importantly- logic & common sense.
> Yes, I admit I could be wrong.(& there is a very high chance I will be). But this is the 2nd analysis of an election I have done after LS-2014. So please bear with me if you felt this analysis was wrong & I apologise if I wasted your precious time & you didn't find it worth reading this.
> 
> NOW
> 
> Let the Analysis begin:-
> 
> 1)There IS a Modi wave period, his strong talk on national security, his being an EBC & the huge packages to Bihar have helped the BJP. Tthe talk of vikas, development & creating jobs has helped a lot especially among youth
> 2)There IS also Good will for Nitish as CM which will help the JDU & perhaps even the Congress. BUT as much of that good will was for cleaning up Lalu's mess, little chance it will help the RJD
> _The above points have made the poll very confusing & thus confused many pollsters & even the people especially in BJP vs JDU fights._
> 
> 
> 3)Muslim-Yadav-Kurmi Votebanks of RJD & JDU more or less transferred their votes to each other & so was the case for some OBCs, the tantrik abusing Lalu may have not had that much of an effect. But the Mahadalit & EBC votebanks didn't exactly shift to the RJD.
> 4)Congress' lack of organisation & infra. will make sure it won't do well, even if it does well it will only be because of the 12 seats it received in Seemanchal.
> 5)EBCs & Maha-Dalits are still not fond of Lalu's jungle raj. They must have voted for the NDA in good no.s
> 6)SCs & UCs consolidated towards the NDA because of BJP,HAM,LJP & Lalu.
> 7)Mohan Bhagwat's reservation statement has indeed harmed the NDA a LOT. It convinced many EBCs & OBCs to turn to the MGB to save " reservation". NiKu & Lalu's fear mongering didn't help either.
> 8)Muslim vote consolidation towards the MGB was the largest consolidation of any community/caste in Bihar. No chance of even youth voting for the BJP.
> 9)Some Yadav youngsters may have voted for the BJP in good numbers because of point-1
> 10)Some Bhumihars & Rajputs voted for the MGB because of some local chieftains in the JDU & RJD respectively. Also in some cases ofBJP ally vs JDU, the JDU candidate received more UC votes than average (compared to the other MGB candidate)
> 11)But most UCs didn't vote for the MGB cause of Lalu & his forward vs backward talk.
> 12)Many don't know this, but a rally organised by some Nishad(EBC caste) organisations was brutally dealt with by the police a few weeks back. This WILL hurt the MGB (am also taking into consideration the rise of a new Nishad youth who went to Mumbai & made his fortune & is now with the BJP).
> 13)Koeris voted for the MGB but in slightly lesser numbers than the Kurmis.
> 13)HAM was a booster among Maha-Dalits
> 14)RLSP was not very useful, He could't get most of his community behind him . I feel that 45% Kushwahas will vote for the MGB, 43% for the BJP & the rest- other
> 15)The third front & the MIM have hurt the chances of mostly the MGB.
> 16)Infighting & nepotism have hurt the chances of the BJP in about 15 seats. I said this about 2 weeks back @jha ji just confirmed this.
> 17)Phases3 & 4 were of the BJP; while Phase 5 was for the MGB. The others were quite close if you ask me.
> 18)Most Migrant voters especially from BJP majority states must have voted for the BJP in good nos. Add to that this being festival time thus they must have come home.
> 19)NDA had the advantage in karyakartas due to their larger cadre compared to the MGB. Add to that the RSS cadre coming in too.
> Both sides have worked REALLY hard & have given their best:- Prashant Kishore, Modi, Amit Shah,Nitish,Lalu etc BJP made many mistakes, but in the end the Modi wave won the BJP election.
> 
> I repeat what I said, the MGB was an unsustainable & highly volatile combination. Had it worked it could have worked brilliantly, but it also had the capacity to screw up heavily.
> 
> About the Post-Poll scenario:-
> Prashant Kishore's fate depends upon how the MGB & more importantly the JDU does.
> MGB will lose a lot of leaders to the NDA if it loses. Many from the JDU will target & blame NiKu's ego for this debacle.
> If JDU gets more seats than the RJD & NiKu continues to remain an opportunist. Then we could see the end of the RJD faster than we normally should have with Lalu going back to jail.
> Also JDU will only be 5 years out of power, RJD will be 15 years out of power, that will further ensure the end of the RJD.
> 
> Bihar's new CM MAY be Sushil Modi, underdogs include Nand Kishore Yadav & Prem Kumar(EBC leader). Modi-Shah will be delighted, the BJP will be filled with elan &joy. The opposition will be horrified & fall into depression. This election could further hasten the end of the Congress!!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> P.S:- Going by Chanakya's, Janata ka Mode & NDTV- Hansa's combined numbers & verdicts, I feel BJP could win & even a pull a surprise in Phase-5. But the results of CSDS post poll which says MGB could win confuse me.
> 
> Let me say that CSDS usually gets it right when it comes to North India, they got Bihar right the last 2 times too.
> 
> ANDDD...That's it, due to time constraints I can't elaborate more or explain more. I still feel I could have explained more & written long para.s Please give your feedback & constructive opinion on this analysis.
> 
> @ranjeet:- Thanks bhai. But sorry I don't like daaru & don't drink it, so no daru party is possible.  My apologies
> @skyisthelimit :- Thanks mate
> @Star Wars - My point was Chanakyas got the verdict right, but they overshot the BJPs nos.By the way it was really nice & challenging discussing this election with you all this while.
> 
> @saurav @Spectre @Nair saab @Marxist @Tridibans @nair @SrNair @itachii @SarthakGanguly Please have a look & give your feedback.
> 
> BJP supporters & Lalu haters, here's a song of celebration for you



You need to start blogging

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> You need to start blogging



And you need to start giving Kejri a chance

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> And you need to start giving Kejri a chance


Who posted this,Kejriwal??


----------



## Sky lord

The Huskar said:


> Bro,no need to prove your identity to anyone.Irrespective to political alignment,we are all Indian first.Let those troll shout.


Dude, edit out the number in your quotes .


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663001788954509312
@Darmashkian 154k sample size  Janata ka mood survey

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Darmashkian said:


> They gave the lead to BJP in both phases,but a slender one TBH.
> 
> Which is why I am quite unsure about them. But they used to have a good record earlier+their large sample size.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662842819652907009
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662667029875298305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on PK , but to be precise--- his future depends as to how the JDU worked. Afterall it's the JDU who he is consulting, not the RJD.
> 
> & you forget his international commitments too. He is supposed to be consulting the ruling party in elections taking place in some country on the African East Coast- Mozambique or Tanzania
> 
> 
> @Marxist claimed most seats are Hindu majority.



yes 89/140 are Hindu majority seats ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> Who posted this,Kejriwal??



Nah a twitter Sanghi


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> And you need to start giving Kejri a chance




Maza ataa hai na hum delhi walo ko tang karne mein


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> But this is the most interesting thing i've read today - The real story of Kerala local polls is how a private company won a panchayat | The News Minute
> 
> Also you know what hapened to her -http://Trolls target former beauty queen and BJP's woman candidate in Kerala for her modelling past | The News Minute - did she lose?



yes She got 47 votes only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> Nah a twitter Sanghi


I should install the Twitter app on my cell.Wouldn't want to miss the drama about to unfold tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

story of two different protests :\

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Huskar

Sky lord said:


> Dude, edit out the number in your quotes .


Done.



magudi said:


> story of two different protests :\


Good to see Ol' saint still kicking around.Any decent human being would have hanged himself if he had knowingly or unknowingly left the country's defences into shambles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Kal ke liye nervousiya ja rahe hai bhaiya!! 

Anyways, work pressure is forcing me to reduce my time in long posts in the forum, recently I have started taking interest in Twitter..140 characters are good. Please suggest me a few IDs to follow from all camps..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663010752341540865


Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663001788954509312
> @Darmashkian 154k sample size  Janata ka mood survey




If exit with even this sample size fails to predict accurately then I won't belive on exits ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Sambit Patra quiet confident, saying MGB will find tomorrows result intolarant


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626576422899855360
 Same jurno who claimed she was heckled

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Ha Ha !! Maharastra is new Hindu bastion after Gujrat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663013907137630208


Star Wars said:


> Sambit Patra quiet confident, saying MGB will find tomorrows result intolarant
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/626576422899855360
> Same jurno who claimed she was heckled



So this gal thinks she is competent enough to question even SC ?? Great !! She has some tremendous track record to show off and hence rightfully deserve what she got today.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyisthelimit

States decide to ensure electrification of all villages by March 2017 - The Economic Times

States decide to ensure electrification of all villages by March 2017 

Will be good if they can manage in coming 2 years. A big punch in CONgi face in 2019, another credit to Modiji.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Reform To Transform

Ebook is worth the read


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663013442807324672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663013335475085314

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Haroon Syed

Has Mody won ?


----------



## Sky lord

Haroon Syed said:


> Has Mody won ?


Will know tommorrow

PS it is state election not national. Modi is not a candidate.


----------



## Star Wars

Both BJP and JDU/RJD HQ have ordered sweets and Ladoos for tomorrow 

OROP officially announced, pin drop silence from leftist camps

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Huskar

SwAggeR said:


> Ha Ha !! Maharastra is new Hindu bastion after Gujrat.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663013907137630208
> 
> 
> So this gal thinks she is competent enough to question even SC ?? Great !! She has some tremendous track record to show off and hence rightfully deserve what she got today.


Barkha in the making.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663026935111380993
We willl have to suffer this leftist liberal Natuanki for the entire term


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

Fascist remark: Rahul should recall Emergency imposed in Indira Gandhi era, says Ravi Shankar Prasad | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## SwAggeR

The Huskar said:


> Barkha in the making.



NDTV is churning factory of Barkhas.



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663026935111380993
> We willl have to suffer this leftist liberal Natuanki for the entire term



They are asking for Star and hoping to land on moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

wont happen but I wish this guy came out in support of India and helped dispel the viral myth of this congress/commie "intolerance" bullshit


----------



## jaunty

magudi said:


> story of two different protests :\



Ha ha look at Rahul Gandhi's face in that pic, such a pensive look ha ha. The guy always cracks me up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663013442807324672
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663013335475085314



Only 70% ? I pitty these lazy Upper caste fools , it should be over 90%



Rain Man said:


> Kal ke liye nervousiya ja rahe hai bhaiya!!
> 
> Anyways, work pressure is forcing me to reduce my time in long posts in the forum, recently I have started taking interest in Twitter..140 characters are good.* Please suggest me a few IDs to follow from all camps..*



Mihir Sharma
Rana Ayubb
Sanjay Hedge
Shivam Vij
Naresh Fernandes
Brownbrumby
Rajdeep
Tehseen Poonawala
Bdutt
Karuna Nundy
Nandita das

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Josef K

magudi said:


> Only 70% ? I pitty these lazy Upper caste fools , it should be over 90%



There are many Upper caste idiots who still support Congress because Congress was the original party of the upper castes before BJP came. In fact the Gandhi family never shies away from using the Brahmin card whenever it suits them.

I’m a Brahmin & Congress’s general secretary: Rahul Gandhi to party - The Times of India

And there are fools who fall for this. After all there are some Brahmins who'd rather want a pseudo brahmin as PM than a OBC as PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663026935111380993
> We willl have to suffer this leftist liberal Natuanki for the entire term



High time we sideline this SOB



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663026935111380993
> We willl have to suffer this leftist liberal Natuanki for the entire term



High time we sideline this SOB


Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663026935111380993
> We willl have to suffer this leftist liberal Natuanki for the entire term


----------



## itachii

Darmashkian said:


> *DARMASHKIAN's EXIT POLL FOR BIHAR:-*
> This election has been very.very interesting, full of suspense, thriller,comedy,horror,action & drama like a good Telugu/Tamil/Hindi film
> 
> Two arch-rivals united with one sidekick who WAS the big boss at Delhi(but a side-kick in Bihar) to take on a Party headed by the Man(Also known as a Singham) who IS the Big boss at Delhi & the biggest threat to the aforementioned + many small chamchas.
> 
> There are 243 seats in the Assembly & 122 is needed for a majority.
> 
> This elections was a pollster's nightmare, that is certain. The coming together of 2 arch-rivals, the rise & kicking out & then the martyrisation of Manjhi among Mahadalits. The Modi wave, good-will for Nitish, hatred of Lalu or fear of reservation being taken away due to Mohan Bhagwat's statement were truly some major factors which made this election more & more confusing.
> Thus there is no unanimous opinion on any side- Some pollsters believe that MGB will win, some say NDA. Some say ___Will win with a huge majority, other say- NO___ will win with a small lead while a third guy comes & calls both of them paid & says it will be a hung assembly.
> 
> Some pollster have been very brave like VDP associates whose first election this is & have called out a majority for the NDA or cautious like C-voter whose seat range for all parties is such he can claim victory if the assembly is either hung or NDA or MGB win with a slight majority.
> 
> As you all know the past results & trends during the LS I won't elaborate much on them due to lack of time.
> 
> Due to lack of time, I will be unable to give a more detailed & sophisticated analysis or a phase by phase analysis, I hope you all will understand this & bear through this analysis. I also hope that all of you will give constructive feedback on my poll & how I can make myself a better psephologist & a better understander of the ground situation.
> 
> Now about me:-
> _I would like to mention that I am still quite a teenager & live in Hyderabad,Telangana & have a great interest in politics,current affairs, international affairs & am still updating my defense knowledge. I have done my best to be neutral & unbiased when it comes to this analysis & I have done my best to keep my anger + my ideological bias out of this analysis. I would also like to add that I have something to gain & loss regardless of either side wins.
> 
> Now let us start with the analysis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I would like to say--- THE NDA WILL WIN BIHAR! MGB despite all it's hardwork will lose.
> Starting with the numbers:-
> 1)NDA:- 130-135 Total Vote-Share:44%
> BJP:- 106-110
> LJP:- 10-15
> HAM:- 10-15
> RLSP:-1-3 (Though zero could be a possibility )
> 
> 2)MGB:-103-108 Total Vote-Share:- 43%
> JDU:- 60-66
> RJD:- 33-39
> Cong:- 7-10
> 
> 3)Others:- 6-10 Total Vote-Share:- 13%
> 
> Now let me give one small funda:-
> IF Bihar votes on caste lines,MGB will definitely win with a good margin(& Bihar will be hurt). BUT if Bihari youth & women & those who still shudder at the thoughts of jungle raj cross the Kosi (am going "swadeshi") & vote outside caste lines, then BJP will win.
> 
> The Analysis below is the sum observation of tweets,articles,points I have read on this forum,discussions & debates with other people, caste statistics & most importantly- logic & common sense.
> Yes, I admit I could be wrong.(& there is a very high chance I will be). But this is the 2nd analysis of an election I have done after LS-2014. So please bear with me if you felt this analysis was wrong & I apologise if I wasted your precious time & you didn't find it worth reading this.
> 
> NOW
> 
> Let the Analysis begin:-
> 
> 1)There IS a Modi wave period, his strong talk on national security, his being an EBC & the huge packages to Bihar have helped the BJP. Tthe talk of vikas, development & creating jobs has helped a lot especially among youth
> 2)There IS also Good will for Nitish as CM which will help the JDU & perhaps even the Congress. BUT as much of that good will was for cleaning up Lalu's mess, little chance it will help the RJD
> _The above points have made the poll very confusing & thus confused many pollsters & even the people especially in BJP vs JDU fights._
> 
> 
> 3)Muslim-Yadav-Kurmi Votebanks of RJD & JDU more or less transferred their votes to each other & so was the case for some OBCs, the tantrik abusing Lalu may have not had that much of an effect. But the Mahadalit & EBC votebanks didn't exactly shift to the RJD.
> 4)Congress' lack of organisation & infra. will make sure it won't do well, even if it does well it will only be because of the 12 seats it received in Seemanchal.
> 5)EBCs & Maha-Dalits are still not fond of Lalu's jungle raj. They must have voted for the NDA in good no.s
> 6)SCs & UCs consolidated towards the NDA because of BJP,HAM,LJP & Lalu.
> 7)Mohan Bhagwat's reservation statement has indeed harmed the NDA a LOT. It convinced many EBCs & OBCs to turn to the MGB to save " reservation". NiKu & Lalu's fear mongering didn't help either.
> 8)Muslim vote consolidation towards the MGB was the largest consolidation of any community/caste in Bihar. No chance of even youth voting for the BJP.
> 9)Some Yadav youngsters may have voted for the BJP in good numbers because of point-1
> 10)Some Bhumihars & Rajputs voted for the MGB because of some local chieftains in the JDU & RJD respectively. Also in some cases ofBJP ally vs JDU, the JDU candidate received more UC votes than average (compared to the other MGB candidate)
> 11)But most UCs didn't vote for the MGB cause of Lalu & his forward vs backward talk.
> 12)Many don't know this, but a rally organised by some Nishad(EBC caste) organisations was brutally dealt with by the police a few weeks back. This WILL hurt the MGB (am also taking into consideration the rise of a new Nishad youth who went to Mumbai & made his fortune & is now with the BJP).
> 13)Koeris voted for the MGB but in slightly lesser numbers than the Kurmis.
> 13)HAM was a booster among Maha-Dalits
> 14)RLSP was not very useful, He could't get most of his community behind him . I feel that 45% Kushwahas will vote for the MGB, 43% for the BJP & the rest- other
> 15)The third front & the MIM have hurt the chances of mostly the MGB.
> 16)Infighting & nepotism have hurt the chances of the BJP in about 15 seats. I said this about 2 weeks back @jha ji just confirmed this.
> 17)Phases3 & 4 were of the BJP; while Phase 5 was for the MGB. The others were quite close if you ask me.
> 18)Most Migrant voters especially from BJP majority states must have voted for the BJP in good nos. Add to that this being festival time thus they must have come home.
> 19)NDA had the advantage in karyakartas due to their larger cadre compared to the MGB. Add to that the RSS cadre coming in too.
> Both sides have worked REALLY hard & have given their best:- Prashant Kishore, Modi, Amit Shah,Nitish,Lalu etc BJP made many mistakes, but in the end the Modi wave won the BJP election.
> 
> I repeat what I said, the MGB was an unsustainable & highly volatile combination. Had it worked it could have worked brilliantly, but it also had the capacity to screw up heavily.
> 
> About the Post-Poll scenario:-
> Prashant Kishore's fate depends upon how the MGB & more importantly the JDU does.
> MGB will lose a lot of leaders to the NDA if it loses. Many from the JDU will target & blame NiKu's ego for this debacle.
> If JDU gets more seats than the RJD & NiKu continues to remain an opportunist. Then we could see the end of the RJD faster than we normally should have with Lalu going back to jail.
> Also JDU will only be 5 years out of power, RJD will be 15 years out of power, that will further ensure the end of the RJD.
> 
> Bihar's new CM MAY be Sushil Modi, underdogs include Nand Kishore Yadav & Prem Kumar(EBC leader). Modi-Shah will be delighted, the BJP will be filled with elan &joy. The opposition will be horrified & fall into depression. This election could further hasten the end of the Congress!!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> P.S:- Going by Chanakya's, Janata ka Mode & NDTV- Hansa's combined numbers & verdicts, I feel BJP could win & even a pull a surprise in Phase-5. But the results of CSDS post poll which says MGB could win confuse me.
> 
> Let me say that CSDS usually gets it right when it comes to North India, they got Bihar right the last 2 times too.
> 
> ANDDD...That's it, due to time constraints I can't elaborate more or explain more. I still feel I could have explained more & written long para.s Please give your feedback & constructive opinion on this analysis.
> 
> @ranjeet:- Thanks bhai. But sorry I don't like daaru & don't drink it, so no daru party is possible.  My apologies
> @skyisthelimit :- Thanks mate
> @Star Wars - My point was Chanakyas got the verdict right, but they overshot the BJPs nos.By the way it was really nice & challenging discussing this election with you all this while.
> 
> @saurav @Spectre @Nair saab @Marxist @Tridibans @nair @SrNair @itachii @SarthakGanguly Please have a look & give your feedback.
> 
> BJP supporters & Lalu haters, here's a song of celebration for you



Bro you have good writing skills... you should start writing articles for some right wing magazines or papers... and yeah ghee shakar tumahre muuh mein... bhagwan krupa kare ki apka analysis sach ho... 



Darmashkian said:


> BJP has done much better this time than it has before, This election will prove that it is now a force to contend with in Kerala, though it is still a littll weak..


Not really, I was quite disappointed with the results. BJP should have performed better with SNDP allying with it.. anyway we need to look at the voteshare of BJP, that gives a btr overview on BJP's performance..



Indian Gurkha said:


> Dudhnoi is about 2.5 hours drive from Guwahati...Dudhnoi does not have many Bangladeshis but the next town after Dudhnoi (Krishnai) is full of them...



bhai, is there a chance of deporting illegal bangis from assam or is the demographic of assam changed forever ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@Chinese-Dragon love your posts mate, your views are always neutral......

Tell me one thing, what is happening in India after election of Modi? Some western countries & Indian Liberals not able to Digest that India has finally found it's SOUL?

I really feel that Modi will be remembered as Deng Xiaoping of India.

Will appreciate your reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## south block

fsayed said:


> This isevenpected from bjp RSS paid cyber cell but the proof of my Indian nationality take down my aadhar number don't need to sorry it was expected from u intolerance


Dude don't feed the troll ,most of posting here don't even live in India , you are as much as an Indian as any other let them say anything they want, most have huge money riding on BJP win including me , don't take what happen here seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

A tight slap to #AwardWapsiGang - YouTube


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> I suspect a minority consolidation in favor of LDF ,LDF done better in many x'ian dominated seats


CPM/ LDF fielded lot of Christian candidates moreover Christian dominated parties like HRSS,Kerala congress(secular)are with LDF this time and pro hindutwa appeasement of congress leadership caused their downfall...
heard BJP finished 3rd in vellapali's own ward??hehe...


----------



## SwAggeR

@Roybot @ranjeet @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @SarthakGanguly your's all reporting time is 8:00 AM.

Bihar poll results: First trends from 8am - Times of India

@Guynextdoor2 @Rangila @fsayed hope to see you guys as well.

GENERAL ELECTIONS 2015 - Trends & Result

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yaduveer

MGB


----------



## SwAggeR

Yaduveer said:


> MGB



Which party has more chances of forming government incase of Hung assembly ?


----------



## Roybot

I reckon the khaki chaddi gang wasn't this nervous even in the 2014 election.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

But anyways.

Bihar verdict, a crucial one for Modi government: The Hindu - Mobile edition


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> But anyways.
> 
> Bihar verdict, a crucial one for Modi government: The Hindu - Mobile edition



Its crucial in a way because the media and the opposition will up the ante, if the BJP looses. Delhi was more about Kejriwal winning, Bihar is all about Modi losing.


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> I reckon the khaki chaddi gang wasn't this nervous even in the 2014 election.




In 2014 every other pollster was declaring NDA as larger faction by quite a margin but now the case is not so , more so after Delhi debacle. But noteworthy is the point that even in 2014 many pollsters had overestimated JDU and RJD.


----------



## Roybot

SwAggeR said:


> In 2014 every other pollster was declaring NDA as larger faction by quite a margin but now the case is not so , more so after Delhi debacle. But noteworthy is the point that even in 2014 many pollsters had overestimated JDU and RJD.



Guynextdoor ki online social life is dependent on this result. Phir se NDA jeeta to he ll go MIA again for months

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Roybot said:


> Its crucial in a way because the media and the opposition will up the ante, if the BJP looses. Delhi was more about Kejriwal winning, Bihar is all about Modi losing.




Yeah ,if BJP looses then media would have tasted blood twice on trot and this will make them behave like power broker mafia.

It's 8:00 AM. Jai Mata Di !! Har Har Mahadev !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663182153824366592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663181979337158656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663181975277015040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663181892808605696


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Right! BJP draws first blood then!


----------



## Tridibans

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663185037949464578

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663184592069758976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663184564072804353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663184515943133184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663184515943133184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663185796770336768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663185670467268610

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaduveer

SwAggeR said:


> Which party has more chances of forming government incase of Hung assembly ?



No hung assembly .. this is bilateral election .. either this way or that way

currently 6 to nda .. 4 to mgb


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663187073910730753


Yaduveer said:


> No hung assembly .. this is bilateral election .. either this way or that way
> 
> currently 6 to nda .. 4 to mgb




I mean 115 to NDA , 110 to MGB and 18 to others ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663187354090254336


----------



## Yaduveer

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663187073910730753
> 
> 
> 
> I mean 115 to NDA , 110 to MGB and 18 to others ??



It mean nothing..urban areas come early .. may show nda being in lead in early hours.

wait 1 to 2 hour


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663189494615552000


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663189988197031937

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Yaduveer said:


> It mean nothing..urban areas come early .. may show nda being in lead in early hours.
> 
> wait 1 to 2 hour




Take it easy bro , I am just asking about just one probable scenario.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

EVM counting has started too. Now expect the real trends......


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663190961946685440
Troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bjp leading so far


----------



## Echo_419

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663189988197031937




Suit book ki sarkar banegi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663190961946685440
> Troll


Lol


----------



## Haroon Syed

Is Congress winning ?


----------



## Jason bourne

50 nda
32 mgb


----------



## Star Wars

Did I not you right wing monkeys we will win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663192781293154304


----------



## kaykay

This is said by veteran journo and head of IBN7....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663191954516131840


----------



## Roybot

Haroon Syed said:


> Is Congress winning ?



lmao, Congress? Congress will probably not even win 5 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

@Star Wars @magudi @Marxist @Darmashkian 

Guys looks like my stay on this thread will be permanent .....

@ranjeet bro.... hope by evening you will join us 

BJP+ 45
JDU+ 21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

reading 53-41 in some tweets now.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663194166285893633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Gap will be close now.....will go neck to neck

Once we have trend of say 200+ seat then we can predict easily who has an edge...


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Did I not you right wing monkeys we will win



 But fingers crossed !! Picture abhi baaki hai.


----------



## Echo_419

Roybot said:


> lmao, Congress? Congress will probably not even win 5 seats.



An to suit boot ki sarkar banegi


----------



## kaykay

NDA- 54, MGB- 31

Finally congress opened its account and leading on one seat.


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Did I not you right wing monkeys we will win



 But fingers crossed !! Picture abhi baaki hai.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663195366880243712


----------



## kaykay

Latest trend: BJP+ 65, JDU+ 41


----------



## Roybot

Echo_419 said:


> An to suit boot ki sarkar banegi



Too early mate, I don't trust the figures on the news channels, only the election commission's website gives the clear picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663196565591330816
Gap closed pretty quickly.


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663197048578048000


----------



## kaykay

MIM is leading from one seat too...


----------



## lightoftruth

This is way more interesting than general elections.

BTW #AIMIM opens its account, @asadowaisi 's candidate ahead from #Baisi seat.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663197124901793792


----------



## Yaduveer

jdu 76 and nda 87 .. times now


----------



## kaykay

BJP+ 72, JDU+ 54, Others 5. latest trend


----------



## The Huskar

NDTV showing clear majority to BJP.
But CNN IBN is showing a close fight with BJP leading.
And as always Times Now moving cautiously as always.


----------



## Yaduveer

times now 81 to JDU and 86 to nda .. not much difference


----------



## kaykay

Its going to be a close fight. Both sides will get 110+ seats atleast while winner will win by no more than 2-3 seats. My prediction

Interestingly BJP is leading on most of the seats in Seemamchal while traiking in Ph1 seats.


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> Its going to be a close fight. Both sides will get 110+ seats atleast while winner will win by no more than 2-3 seats. My prediction
> 
> Interestingly BJP is leading on most of the seats in Seemamchal while traiking in Ph1 seats.




That would mean hung assembly .

That would mean hung assembly .


----------



## kaykay

BJP+ 85, MGB 74. latest trend


----------



## SwAggeR

That would mean hung assembly .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663200956713058308


----------



## The Huskar

Tejaswi yadav trailing in Raghopur


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> That would mean hung assembly .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663200956713058308


Could be. Looking very close


----------



## Yaduveer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663200998056292352
Close enough


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663198738043678720


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663200937167577088


----------



## kaykay

BJP+ 92, JDU+ 78....


----------



## Star Wars

Mgb has too many seats lol


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663201569609900032


----------



## kaykay

Latest trend. BJP+ 94, JDU+ 81


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663198333062750208


----------



## kaykay

RJD is leading on more seats than JDU now...


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> RJD is leading on more seats than JDU now...



Give the break up.


----------



## Yaduveer




----------



## kaykay

Lalu's both sons are trailing as per now.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663203765248389121


----------



## Yaduveer

MGB leading NDA ... MGB 103 and NDA 91 .. Now Rural votes come in ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

CNN ibn giving jdu lead lol


----------



## Fireurimagination

WTF is happening, the numbers are all over the place, somebody showing NDA ahead somebody showing MGB ahead


----------



## Yaduveer

mgb 104 nda 95


----------



## jaunty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663203036773257216
Easy win for BJP+?


----------



## Death In Fire

Toi reporting 105- JDU and 98 to BJP


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Yaduveer said:


> mgb 104 nda 95


Konse channel pe ?


----------



## dray

Yaduveer said:


> MGB leading NDA ... MGB 103 and NDA 91 .. Now Rural votes come in ..



Mgb is leading only in CNN-IBN for some time now.


----------



## Ryuzaki

*09:37* (IST)

*JD(U)+ still ahead, leading in 92 seats*

Meanwhile in terms of numbers, BJP is leading in 86 seats wgule JD(U)+ is leading 92 seats.


----------



## Yaduveer

Times of India


Robinhood Pandey said:


> Konse channel pe ?





Rain Man said:


> Mgb is leading only in CNN-IBN for some time now.


app


----------



## Ryuzaki

BJP+ 94 JDU + 85 Oth 4 Total 183/243 #*BiharResults*


----------



## itachii

guys tell me who is on the winning edge? I dnt have access to Indian news channels.


----------



## Ryuzaki

Official by Election Commision


----------



## Choppers

jdu 58
bjp 82
DD News


----------



## Yaduveer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663204645779587074
Lead is rocketing fast .


----------



## Ryuzaki

Burka Dutt supporting BJP lol

@BDUTT
NDTV calls the election. BJP and allies all set to form the government in bihar with 145 to 149 seats #BiharBlockbuster


----------



## Star Wars

Looking at ndtv and CNNibn makes you think they are two different elections

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

Are all channels covering different election?

#BiharResults trending worldwide at #2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Star Wars said:


> Looking at ndtv and CNNibn makes you think they are two different elections



WTF is going on? I thought NDTV was the best when it comes to covering election counting!

Differences in Exit polls is understandable. How can the actual polling results be different among different channels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

*09:44* (IST)

*Too early?*

While NDTV has already gone ahead and announced victory for the BJP+, CNN-IBN shows JD(U)+ leading in 104 seats with BJP+ behind in 91 seats. 

Calling an election this early is not something that is usually done in Indian elections.


----------



## TejasMk3

Waiting till 11 for a better picture, every channel is showing different numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Ryuzaki said:


> Are all channels covering different election?
> 
> #BiharResults trending worldwide at #2



Ha ha they are giving completely different trends. How is that possible?


----------



## Yaduveer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663204863589781504
MGB is going for big win.


----------



## Roybot

Too fucking confusing


----------



## Sky lord

This is all too much for me. I am getting low blood pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Yaduveer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663204863589781504
> MGB is going for big win.



You did call it before. If it is true then we will appoint you as the official pollster of PDF. Everyone else thought BJP would win big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Yaduveer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663204863589781504
> MGB is going for big win.



Well if they win, they won't win big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

kadamba-warrior said:


> WTF is going on? I thought NDTV was the best when it comes to covering election counting!
> 
> Differences in Exit polls is understandable. How can the actual polling results be different among different channels?




They are only confusing the viewers.


----------



## Tridibans

WTF.... all channels showing different results


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663208933666877440


----------



## Ryuzaki

*09:50* (IST)

*CNN-IBN numbers show BJP+ leading in 91 seats JD(U)+ in 119 seats*

And as Barkha Dutt has a change of heart, CNN-IBN shows BJP+ leading in 91 seats and JD(U)+ leading in 119 seats.


----------



## jaunty

I think it is a business strategy from some of the channels to attract more viewers. They know the real trend but still going against the grain to get higher TRP.


----------



## The Huskar

Don't know what's going on.Seems like different channels are showing results of different countries.


----------



## Butchcassidy

BC yeh kya bakchod.. Chal rahi hai


----------



## Death In Fire

Looks like MGB is ahead.


----------



## Yaduveer

Roybot said:


> Well if they win, they won't win big.



Wining against modi is a very big thing for any coalitions ..



jaunty said:


> You did call it before. If it is true then we will appoint you as the official pollster of PDF. Everyone else thought BJP would win big.



I even predicted pakistans election correctly when every member going gaga about Imran khan.

I said Imran would come 3rd and he came.


----------



## Death In Fire

Lol.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663209020795170816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

MGB 120+ ?


----------



## indianBong

Seculars forming govt in bihar.... yippeee!!! Time to eat more cattle fodder..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

Butchcassidy said:


> BC yeh kya bakchod.. Chal rahi hai



Lalu ka maya jaal hai bhai


----------



## jaunty

Is CNN IBN secular or communal? 



Yaduveer said:


> I even predicted pakistans election correctly when every member going gaga about Imran khan.



Oh that was pretty easy. Most Indians here knew that Imran had no support in rural areas. Burger kids of Lahore and Islamabad don't win you the national election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Times now, still saying BJP 98, JDU 88. Who to believe


----------



## Yaduveer

jaunty said:


> Is CNN IBN secular or communal?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that was pretty easy. Most Indians here knew that Imran had no support in rural areas. Burger kids of Lahore and Islamabad don't win you the national election.



CNN IBN is real intolerant towards NDA.


----------



## Ryuzaki

BJP losing,need to get their sh!t together


----------



## jaunty

Yaduveer said:


> CNN IBN is real intolerant towards NDA.



But I thought Mukesh Ambani controlled the trust that owns it?


----------



## Nair saab

@Star Wars I will kill you  ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

guys freeze all this for now....nothing is clear at this stage....though BJP office has started the celebrations way back...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

It's all over the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663212406408015872


----------



## Butchcassidy

Yaduveer said:


> Lalu ka maya jaal hai bhai


chalo bhai hum to chale sonae...jo bhi jeetae laddo zaroor bhijwa dena
My prediction NDA-129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> @Star Wars I will kill you  ...



 lets wait for the results to come...thought it would be clear victory


----------



## Jai Bharat

jaunty said:


> It's all over the place.



How is this even possible.

What sort of buffoons are running Indian media?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Better shutup and wait till results are out...

Lalu's son leading


----------



## jaunty

Jai Bharat said:


> How is this even possible.
> 
> What sort of buffoons are running Indian media?



Another TRP strategy IMO. Some of them thought false trend would bring in more viewers. No one has any accountability anyway.


----------



## Yaduveer

Butchcassidy said:


> chalo bhai hum to chale sonae...jo bhi jeetae laddo zaroor bhijwa dena
> My prediction NDA-129



So jao .. Chutiyapa hai ye elction ..

Lalu nitish fir aane wala hai ye elction main

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> lets wait for the results to come...thought it would be clear victory


Fu*k with your prediction's... Gosh u mallu cant even predict Kerala election forget about Bihar election sitting in Kunnumkulam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

NDTV is trolling NDA,MGB going ahead acc to EC.


----------



## jaunty

Prannoy Roy is losing confidence in his own numbers now. NDTV is slowly increasing MGB numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Fu*k with your prediction's... Gosh u mallu cant even predict Kerala election forget about Bihar election sitting in Kunnumkulam



Not mine, i was predicting based on some twitter Handles.


----------



## Yaduveer

Partywise Result

above one authentic site ...

RJD is the largest


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Not mine, i was predicting based on some twitter Handles.



and Hindu unity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Butchcassidy said:


> chalo bhai hum to chale sonae...jo bhi jeetae laddo zaroor bhijwa dena
> My prediction NDA-129


I am following Election Commission of India website ... They are giving RJD more seats then BJP 

*Party * *Won * *Leading* *Total*
Bharatiya Janata Party 0 25 25
Indian National Congress 0 5 5
Janata Dal (United) 0 15 15
Lok Jan Shakti Party 0 1 1
Rashtriya Janata Dal 0 26 26
Rashtriya Lok Samta Party 0 1 1
Hindustani Awam Morcha (Secular) 0 2 2
Independent 0 3 3
Total 0 78 78



No remote chance of BJP winning this one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> and Hindu unity.



Abe kamine kyu troll kar raha hai abhi... HIndu unity does not exist in BIhar it seems


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663214263457026048
Game over !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

BJP finish.....3.5 years left to do something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> Not mine, i was predicting based on some twitter Handles.


I Knew it from the start the Caste combination is working against BJP... in no way BJP can win without putting Lallu in Jail...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663215822412775424


----------



## Yaduveer

MGB is 135 and NDA 100

times of India


----------



## Star Wars

Sorry folks, it seems i was wrong  seems game is over now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Death In Fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663215914838429696


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Abe kamine kyu troll kar raha hai abhi...* HIndu unity does not exist in BIhar it seems*



Does not exist anywhere, if you are talking about elections. Politics is much more than that.


----------



## Star Wars

last 1 hour JDU they picked up votes, lets hope there is a turn around


----------



## Yaduveer

Nair saab said:


> I Knew it from the start the Caste combination is working against BJP... in no way BJP can win without putting Lallu in Jail...



Ha Ha ..
but Judiciary are also intolerants


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> Does not exist anywhere, if you are talking about elections. Politics is much more than that.



Its the only way to defeat Caste politics as Caste is institutionalised

40 seats to LJP and 23 to RLSP is the reason for defeat, BJP getting just around 60% accuracy..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## south block

Sadhu dubo Gaye I am loosing over 20 lakhs


----------



## fsayed

Bihar Election 2015 Results, Live Update on Bihar Election Results | Times of India


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Star Wars said:


> Sorry folks, it seems i was wrong  seems game is over now



Well, what can be said for sure is that Bihar deserves every bit of Lalu and his brand of governance if they indeed voted for him and his coterie!

Good luck to them and they need all luck they can get!

Not just that, NiKu may well be our next PM come 2019 and might even offer all of us bicycles to ride - even if it is just to rub it all in!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Ryuzaki said:


> BJP finish.....3.5 years left to do something


They are frozen in Time ... where is the aggressiveness ... Sonia , Rahul still out in open ... Lalu out in Bail and campaigning ... wadara still in open ... tolerance was always our weakness ... and still it is our F@ucking weakness...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Its game over guys and if Modi makes no amends and continues the same way till 2019 , its game over for him also anyway am quitting this thread as promised , will confine myself to indian defence section 

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Tridibans @TejasMk3 @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

jaunty said:


> It's all over the place.


A glitch in the Matrix?


----------



## Nair saab

RJD along is going towards a big number ... Nitish career is finished ...


----------



## Fireurimagination

Chalo gai bhais paani mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> RJD along is going towards a big number ... Nitish career is finished ...



how did Lalu get so many votes, biharis voted for him ?????


----------



## Hiptullha

BJP trailing? Looks like all that pre-election hyping and fear mongering amounted to nothing.  Hope the cow formula works in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

*Party* *Won* *Leading* *Total*
Bharatiya Janata Party 0 30 30
Indian National Congress 0 7 7
Janata Dal (United) 0 21 21
Lok Jan Shakti Party 0 1 1
*Rashtriya Janata Dal 0 37 37 *
Rashtriya Lok Samta Party 0 2 2
Hindustani Awam Morcha (Secular) 0 3 3
Independent 0 4 4
Total 0 105 105


----------



## Star Wars

I understand people voting for NItish, but RJD ?? VOTING for a convicted felon ???? they deserve what they get

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663218472931885056


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Its the only way to defeat Caste politics as Caste is institutionalised



Elections or political parties won't remove caste system. It has to come from within. As long as people themselves are not moving forward in their everyday lives, it will always be there. Education and inclusive economic development are the only ways. It will take a couple of generations more.


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> Elections or political parties won't remove caste system. It has to come from within. As long as people themselves are not moving forward in their everyday lives, it will always be there. Education and inclusive economic development are the only ways. It will take a couple of generations more.



remove reservation, add Uniform civil code and remove parties like RJD and caste will go away, but RJD of all parties have done far better than JDU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> how did Lalu get so many votes, biharis voted for him ?????


Caste + Muslims + Mandal ...
He actually ate JDU votes and didnt give any of his to them

u cant win elections on Development alone once again proved ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yaduveer

Star Wars said:


> how did Lalu get so many votes, biharis voted for him ?????



Lalu could have won due to his MY formula.

He has changed the narrative of elction from growth to the elction as backwards vs forwards .


----------



## Sky lord

Star Wars said:


> I understand people voting for NItish, but RJD ?? VOTING for a convicted felon ???? they deserve what they get


Either Biharis are crazy or there was EVM fraud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

latest 146 to MGB and 89 to NDA


----------



## jaunty

NDTV is now trying to project as if everyone got it wrong. LOL


----------



## The Huskar

Looks like Bihar disappoints again.


----------



## Star Wars

BIharis should get ready for Tejesvi Yadav to be deputy CM .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Pataka kahan phode ja rahan hai? Pakistan mein ya phit BJP ke headquarters mein?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> BIharis should get ready for Tejesvi Yadav to be deputy CM .


Or CM ...


----------



## fsayed

Bihar Election 2015 Results, Live Update on Bihar Election Results | Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

LaBong said:


> Pataka kahan phode ja rahan hai? Pakistan mein ya phit BJP ke headquarters mein?



Lalu ke HQ mai


----------



## Yaduveer

Star Wars said:


> BIharis should get ready for Tejesvi Yadav to be deputy CM .



*Abdul Bari Siddaqi* of RJD is going to be deputy CM of Bihar not Tejaswi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Yaduveer said:


> *Abdul Bari Siddaqi* of RJD is going to be deputy CM of Bihar not Tejaswi.



Lets hope, either way Lalu returns with a bang and let Biharis enjoy it..


----------



## Death In Fire

BJP literally got spanked.
Lalu once again proved he is a highly capable leader.


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> remove reservation, add Uniform civil code and remove parties like RJD and caste will go away, but RJD of all parties have done far better than JDU



As long as people believe in it, it ain't going away. Don't get me wrong, I am all for Uniform Civil Code and removing reservation. Remove parties like RJD? How would you achieve that?


----------



## LaBong

Star Wars said:


> remove reservation, add Uniform civil code and remove parties like RJD and caste will go away, but RJD of all parties have done far better than JDU


You guys think twitter is India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> As long as people believe in it, it ain't going away. Don't get me wrong, I am all for Uniform Civil Code and removing reservation. Remove parties like RJD? How would you achieve that?



Voting them out.... not happening though. Keeping Lalu in prison when he is a convicted felon could have helped...



LaBong said:


> You guys think twitter is India.



India is Bihar....


----------



## Yaduveer

RJD is going to be the largest party of Bihar bigger than jdu and bjp.


Bharatiya Janata Party 0 39 39
Indian National Congress 0 8 8
Janata Dal (United) 0 31 31
Lok Jan Shakti Party 0 3 3
*Rashtriya Janata Dal 0 44 44 *
Rashtriya Lok Samta Party 0 2 2
Communist Party of India (Marxist-Leninist) (Liberation) 0 1 1
Hindustani Awam Morcha (Secular) 0 2 2
Independent 0 4 4
Total 0 134 134


----------



## liall

Rofl Biharis want to stay poor for eternity it looks like. Voting the same dude to power that sucked them dry for 20 years like wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

RJD is created and thrived because of caste, not the other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663222299315838977

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Voting them out.... not happening though



Who would vote them out? People. So as long as people believe in the caste system, caste based politics will stay. Like I said before, it has to come from within the individual. Politics can't change individual mentality. It is the other way round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## south block

BJP is finished in 2019 , it high time they throw out sadhu & sadhvi from their government or they will loose again , they are hell bent on veryfing Einstein insanity theory & still not won't to change

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663217325110222848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663217325110222848
@Star Wars - Don't forget what u said, I apologize if BJP wins, you apologize if MGB wins.

*This election proves that 5forty3 is a good & reliable pollster. & possibly among the best in India.*

HE was the ONLY one who was pessimistic about the BJP & everyone laughed at him!! Some even doubted him & called him Prashant Kishores' best friend!  The poor guy had to face so much abuse for telling the truth..

@Tridibans Don't leave this thread.. bad stuff happens..

@biharis:- I can understand voting for JDU & even support voting for JDU over NDA in some cases. But giving RJD more seats than JDU!! :facepalm:

Seriously bhai!! & I thought Telugu people don't vote properly..

Bihariyo, jungle raj will return with RJD>JDU. NiKu can stop Lalu & RJD ministers & MLAs, but he can't stop the nukkad gangs & the RJD goonda karyakartas.

EDIT:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663217988892565504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663217481494958081

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> They are frozen in Time ... where is the aggressiveness ... Sonia , Rahul still out in open ... Lalu out in Bail and campaigning ... wadara still in open ... tolerance was always our weakness ... and still it is our F@ucking weakness...



Hope they will wake up now 
Warna modi ko chudiya pheneleni chaiye

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663217325110222848
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663217325110222848
> @Star Wars - Don't frget what u said, I apologize if BJP wins, you pologize if MGB wins.
> This election proves that 5forty3 is a good & reliable pollster.
> 
> HE was the ONLY one who was pessimistic about the BJP & everyone laughed at him!! Some even doubted him & called him Prashant Kishores' best friend!  The poor guy had to face so much abuse for telling the truth..
> 
> @Tridibans Don't leave this thread.. bad stuff happens..
> 
> @biharis:- I can understand voting for JDU & even support voting for JDU over NDA in some cases. But giving RJD more seats than JDU!!
> 
> Seriously bhai!! & I thought Telugu people don't vote properly..
> 
> Bihariyo, jungle raj will return with RJD>JDU. NiKu can stop Lalu, but he can't stop the nukkad gangs & the RJD goonda karyakartas.




you remember , people were abusing 5forty3 left and right ! .This is exactly the problem with RW , they never introspect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> Who would vote them out? People. So as long as people believe in Caste system, caste based politics will stay. Like I said before, it has to come from within the individual. Politics can't change individual mentality. It is the other way round.



A rather convenient system..


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> Lets hope, either way Lalu returns with a bang and let Biharis enjoy it..


main problem is common man are thinking India is saved from Congress ... these people are addicted to caste politics they again went where they find comfort ... and Common sangis like me are back to daily work so no free foot soldiers for BJP...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

One good thing from these elections is that we get to keep @Guynextdoor2 around.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> you remember , people were abusing 5forty3 left and right ! .This is exactly the problem with RW , they never introspect



they were abusing bcoz of his instant U-turn


----------



## LaBong

How do you think these effected the election -

1. Mohan Bhagwat's comment on removing reservation.

2. Lalu's almost brusque defence of one's right to eat beef.

3. Modi's pakistan comment and jdu giving reservation to muslims comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Nair saab said:


> main problem is common man are thinking India is saved from Congress ... these people are addicted to caste politics they again went where they find comfort ... and Common sangis like me are back to daily work so no free foot soldiers for BJP...



India is saved from Congress , if JDU doesn't merge with Cong ,all anti Modi politics will revolve around Nitish from now on , he'll also be the leader of coalition fighting 2019 . No more RaGa for PM now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Bhagwat's comment and Modi-Shah's inapt media strategy cost NDA this election. When you support loyalty over talent and push people like Prashant Kishore, Arun Shourie away, you will be defeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NKVD

A big setback for Indian growth story 
People who think India is comparable to China growth get Breathe of fresh air Now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> you remember , people were abusing 5forty3 left and right ! .This is exactly the problem with RW , they never introspect


I


magudi said:


> you remember , people were abusing 5forty3 left and right ! .This is exactly the problem with RW , they never introspect


No introspection, no unity. We need to understand that abusing gets nothing done!!

Most RWs on twitter(not this forum) are just blind believers of someone-Swamy,modi etc & not supporters of a RW ecosystem or free though.

I will now show greater coverage of 5forty3 & swarajyamag on this forum.. PERIOD This election has proved that Praveen patil's fears were true! He himself couldn't believe his data & thus gave BJP extra seats & opportunities. Yet we attacked & abused him


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663223643762200576
@Star Wars I told you @iconcolast was unreliable...

Also as @Nair saab said Modi is totally silent, absolutely no aggression. It seems he has totally misread his mandate!! He thinks people voted for ABV-2.0 & not a man who will throw the gandhis in jail or muzzle the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> I
> 
> No introspection, no unity. We need to understand that abusing gets nothing done!!
> 
> Most RWs are just bkind believers of someone-Swamy,modi etc & not supporters of a RW ecosystem.
> 
> I will now show greater coverage of 5forty3 & swarajyamag on this forum.. PERIOD This election has proved that Praveen patil's fears were true! He himself couldn't believe his data & thus gave BJP extra seats & opportunities. Yet we attacked & abused him
> 
> @Star Wars I told you @iconcolast was unreliable...
> 
> Also as @Nair saab said Modi is totally silent, absolutely no aggression. It seems he has totally misread his mandate!! He thinks people voted for ABV-2.0 & not a man who will throw the gandhis in jail or muzzle the media.



Everyone got it wrong... except maybe Axis polls which they deleted. IF Modi does not change his stance and be aggressive towards media and others, it will be over in 2019


----------



## scorpionx

Yes. Time to spank people of Bihar now and NOT an honest self-introspection.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

MGB will get 2/3 majority, with real possibility of nitish fighting as PM candidate in 2019 will suit bihar politics as lalu will demand atleast 2 yrs of CM office from his party.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

If laalu wins again then one can understand why Bihar is still a mess. All Bihari will be tagged as chutiya's .


----------



## Star Wars

I doubt Nitish is happy right now considering the seats Lalu got...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

saurav said:


> Bhagwat's comment and Modi-Shah's inapt media strategy cost NDA this election. When you support loyalty over talent and push people like Prashant Kishore, Arun Shourie away, you will be defeated.


agreed!! Arun shourie should not have been pushed 
away. DAMN he is the finest intellectual in the RW. First of all we lack talent in the first place & we throw those with talent away


scorpionx said:


> Yes. Time to spank people of Bihar now and NOT an honest self-introspection.


If you give RJD>JDU then yes something is wrong with biharis, but yes BJP needs to introspect seriously on their strategy.

MGB said NOTHING about development in their campaign. Lalu only talked about caste & teaching UCs & RSS a " lesson" . unlike the BJP.NiKu only talked about development when he was comparing himself to Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

saurav said:


> Bhagwat's comment and Modi-Shah's inapt media strategy cost NDA this election. When* you support loyalty over talent and push people like Prashant Kishore, Arun Shourie away, you will be defeated.*



If Jaitley is here to stay even his loyal bhakt will start deserting Modi soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Darmashkian said:


> I
> 
> No introspection, no unity. We need to understand that abusing gets nothing done!!
> 
> Most RWs on twitter(not this forum) are just blind believers of someone-Swamy,modi etc & not supporters of a RW ecosystem or free though.
> 
> I will now show greater coverage of 5forty3 & swarajyamag on this forum.. PERIOD This election has proved that Praveen patil's fears were true! He himself couldn't believe his data & thus gave BJP extra seats & opportunities. Yet we attacked & abused him
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663223643762200576
> @Star Wars I told you @iconcolast was unreliable...
> 
> Also as @Nair saab said Modi is totally silent, absolutely no aggression. It seems he has totally misread his mandate!! He thinks people voted for ABV-2.0 & not a man who will throw the gandhis in jail or muzzle the media.



Its time to bring in some people and push some people out. Arun Jaitley should be the first casualty. Along with AMit Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> I doubt Nitish is happy right now considering the seats Lalu got...


He should be very scared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> He should be very scared.



or happy, as he will be PM candidate...


----------



## saurav

magudi said:


> If Jaitley is here to stay even his loyal bhakt will start deserting Modi soon



Agreed. Modi has to become humble and bring in Shourie. This Jaitley will leave us no where. Now even UP will not come BJP's way.



Darmashkian said:


> He should be very scared.



Nitish will move to Delhi. He isnt going to waste his time as CM. Next PM candidate .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

@Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663224273742393344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663224974606405633
@saurav Shah should stay, AJ HAS TO GO! Prashant Kishore should have been our ally,not our enemy. But we had to drive him away.



Star Wars said:


> or happy, as he will be PM candidate...


Kerjiwal won't allow that to happen so easily...


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> @Star Wars
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663224273742393344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663224974606405633
> @saurav Shah should stay, AJ HAS TO GO! Prashant Kishore should have been our ally,not our enemy. But we had to drive him away.
> 
> 
> Kerjiwal won't allow that to happen so easily...



Yes A.J and the health minister has to go, Modi has to be more aggressive either wise 2019 will be tough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

After Delhi and now Bihar, it is clear that BJP can't take things for granted. Remember, they won majority of the seats in both the places in the 2014 general elections. Modi-wave won't be there forever. In the next general elections there will be no Modi wave. It will be based on their performance. It is high time, the loose cannons within the party and their online warriors realized that Modi's victory was on the agenda of development and many people who are not supporters of any party (I fall in that category) voted for them based on it. If they lose focus and try to bring about a radical social change instead, it is very easy to get booted out in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Everyone got it wrong... except maybe Axis polls which they deleted. IF Modi does not change his stance and be aggressive towards media and others, it will be over in 2019



See there is the problem - blaming others !
Going after media or liberal elites won't win you elections .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Death In Fire

What BJP supporters don't understand that Lalu has worked tirele to build up support in Yadav community.
BJP is just a party of Banias & Brahmins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Yes A.J and the health minister has to go, Modi has to be more aggressive either wise 2019 will be tough



Not just AJ many heads needs to roll


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> they were abusing _*bcoz of his instant U-turn*_



You should try that sometime.  Better to make a U turn if necessary than walk straight off the cliff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> You should try that sometime.  Better to make a U turn if necessary than walk straight off the cliff.



Better to walk of the cliff than side with Lalu, either way even you will nto be happy, next 1 year will be filled with protests disruptions in parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

jaunty said:


> After Delhi and now Bihar, it is clear that BJP can't take things for granted. Remember, they won majority of the seats in both the places in the 2014 general elections. Modi-wave won't be there forever. In the next general elections there will be no Modi wave. It will be based on their performance. It is high time, the loose cannons within the party and their online warriors realized that Modi's victory was on the agenda of development and many people who are not supporters of any party (I fall in that category) voted for them based on it. If they lose focus and try to bring about a radical social change instead, it is very easy to get booted out in India.


Forget about development now its already derailed 

Forget GST or other 

There will be no reforms for next 2 years untill BJP gets majority in rajya sabha in 2018 there will be Ruckus by third front to derail all development agenda from now on 

Worst days coming for India now on


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663227743941738497

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> See there is the problem - blaming others !
> Going after media or liberal elites won't win you elections .



Of course i will blame those responsible, if someone makes a U-turn in 1 hour why should i believe them ? Maybe he was right, but why the Sudden repeated U-turns ?


----------



## magudi

NKVD said:


> Forget about development now its already derailed
> 
> Forget GST or other
> 
> There will be no reforms for next 2 years untill BJP gets majority in rajya sabha in 2018 there will be Ruckus by third front to derail all development agenda



True 
Already talks are afoot to derail Winter session on Intolerance debate


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> True
> Already talks are afoot to derail Winter session on Intolerance debate



LS will work, Rajya Sabha will be derailed without a shadow of doubt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

I sincerely hope JDU wins more seat then RJD... I dont want Bihar to suffer an another jungle Raj of Lalu and family ...

People go back to my post no #44888 
Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2993

as I said this election was all parties + media against BJP... learn and prepare for Future ... Dont repeat this in UP ... Thankfully Mayawati and Mulayam wont unite like Lalu and nitish ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

*Must admit MODI has really thick skin unfettered by his loosing charm he'll still go on about his usual NRI addressing dramebaazi next week at Wembey's*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Seems i was wrong about the results, only wanted to keep Sanghi hopes up. I believed what i said and was not trying to mislead anyone. seems my political and personal life is down the drain...good bye...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

Todays result should open eyes of BJP and RSS that reservation issue is like fire...do not play with it before elections...2nd.. Cow is a foregone issue, people did not elect Namo to do Cow politics.

I am BJP supporter and its sad to say that people who spend their life in politics can give foot n mouth statements with Mohan Bhagwat also not understanding the importance of wins

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> *Must admit MODI has really thick skin unfettered by his loosing charm he'll still go on about his usual NRI addressing dramebaazi next week at Wembey's*



Wooing NRI is making a strong outside Indian lobby..anyway...good bye


----------



## NKVD

Star Wars said:


> LS will work, Rajya Sabha will be derailed without a shadow of doubt


All will be derail. Due to media one sided perception for modi 

Bad days ahead for India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Seems i was wrong about the results, only wanted to keep Sanghi hopes up. I believed what i said and was not trying to mislead anyone. seems my political and personal life is down the drain...good bye...



WTFFF man how does some party loosing Bihar affect your personal life ?

And whats in it for you politically , are you some local BJP leader or something ?


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> WTFFF man how does some party loosing Bihar affect your personal life ?



not related to politics or party...


----------



## south block

Its high time he stop taking selfi & start taking action against his party baboons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Just for info guys what happened to modi,s plan of returning back money.there was big claims from him about black monye.these days i never heard about black money from bjp gov.
I am interesting because Pakistan have also this problem.if india could bring back black money and set the example.thay will motivate people in Pakistan to force gov do something about it.


----------



## noksss

BJP's vote share is just 1% less than may-2014 and that too because of all the opposition coming together if they werent together BJP would have won by a complete majority . And saying Nithish would go national by this win is foolishness as he cant even convince Lalu on cabinet allocation after the goverment formation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> Seems i was wrong about the results, only wanted to keep Sanghi hopes up. I believed what i said and was not trying to mislead anyone. seems my political and personal life is down the drain...good bye...


F@uck u ... now stay here and fight for Future ... Dont loose ur ideology in a defeat ... I have cheered many elections in last 10 - 15 years... most lost by BJP... Never lost hope on Hindutva ... there is no life without it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sky lord

If Biharis want to vote for a thief and a clown, that's up to them, but the shame will be that the opposition will now stop all work in parliament.

Somebody should do a peoples march to parliament to force these people to work and actually pass bills.


----------



## Butchcassidy

Lallu cha gaya
Saara chaara kha gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> F@uck u ... now stay here and fight for Future ... Dont loose ur ideology in a defeat ... I have cheered many elections in last 10 - 15 years... most lost by BJP... Never lost hope on Hindutva ... there is no life without it ...



I still support Hindutva, i just need things fixed on the personal end...


----------



## magudi

magudi said:


> Nope am not talking about bihar , jaitley imho is one of the worst performing ministers add to that there are rumours floating around that he's trying to cut down his opponents within the party to size - with rjd & jdu split bjp would have won easily but now that nitish and lalu are together there is no hope. I dont even know if modi will campaign again to embarass himself like in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

noksss said:


> BJP's vote share is just 1% less than may-2014 and that too because of all the opposition coming together if they werent together BJP would have won by a complete majority . And saying Nithish would go national by this win is foolishness as he cant even convince Lalu on cabinet allocation after the goverment formation




so you are searching for good reasons to deny the fact BJP lost.. and Modi wave didn't worked in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Nair saab said:


> F@uck u ... now stay here and fight for Future ... Dont loose ur ideology in a defeat ... I have cheered many elections in last 10 - 15 years... most lost by BJP... Never lost hope on *Hindutva* ... there is no life without it ...



Not Hindutva but Hindusim.
Grand alliance is just a conglomerate of entire political parties in Bihar .BJP alone proved their mettle .
Indians that prefer Indian culture showed their power thats all we want.


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> True
> Already talks are afoot to derail Winter session on Intolerance debate


Do we still have the joint parliament route to bring in GST.


----------



## darksider

darksider said:


> Just for info guys what happened to modi,s plan of returning back money.there was big claims from him about black monye.these days i never heard about black money from bjp gov.
> I am interesting because Pakistan have also this problem.if india could bring back black money and set the example.thay will motivate people in Pakistan to force gov do something about it.


No body want share info about it?


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663230662288269312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> I still support Hindutva, i just need things fixed on the personal end...


Never take politics personally ... I think Kerala election brought better news for us Sanghis then Bihar election ... PK has proved his metal ... BJP should take him back...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

danger007 said:


> so you are searching for good reasons to deny the fact BJP lost.. and Modi wave didn't worked in Bihar.



There was no wave .BJP didnt claimed about a wave .
Now we will see the future of these GRand Alliance.
Lalu is known for his stupidity .Nitish just compromised his good image for the sake of some pseudo secularism of reckless gunda parties .
BJP was alone without a good CM face in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## south block

noksss said:


> BJP's vote share is just 1% less than may-2014 and that too because of all the opposition coming together if they werent together BJP would have won by a complete majority . And saying Nithish would go national by this win is foolishness as he cant even convince Lalu on cabinet allocation after the goverment formation


Here come the first aplogist


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> Do we still have the joint parliament route to bring in GST.



no its a constitutional amendment.Also GST is no reform there are far more serious stuff that needs to be looked at

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darksider

darksider said:


> Just for info guys what happened to modi,s plan of returning back money.there was big claims from him about black monye.these days i never heard about black money from bjp gov.
> I am interesting because Pakistan have also this problem.if india could bring back black money and set the example.thay will motivate people in Pakistan to force gov do something about it.


I am bumping my post again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Star Wars said:


> Seems i was wrong about the results, only wanted to keep Sanghi hopes up. I believed what i said and was not trying to mislead anyone. seems my political and personal life is down the drain...good bye...



The problem bro lies in RSS not able to reign in strong leader like modi and thats why all the confusion in domestic policy of BJP. This result is very bad for bjp and india both as this is party ruling the center


----------



## Darmashkian

Star Wars said:


> Seems i was wrong about the results, only wanted to keep Sanghi hopes up. I believed what i said and was not trying to mislead anyone. seems my political and personal life is down the drain...good bye...


Don't be disheartened, even the pandavas had to suffer for 13 years & face many hardships in the war that occurred before they gain victory!!

DO NOT say GOOD BYE & this is coming from the person who argue with you the most



Nair saab said:


> Y so much negativity here... Even if we loose Bihar ... we may loose it to parties which ruled Bihar for almost 3 Decades with deeply rooted to Its Caste, Community and Identity ...
> 
> we are here talking about 3 Different Parties which has ruled Bihar single handedly forming government at three different era with BJP never been even a Principle opposition Party ... and Nitish's gave a fairly good governance during his tenure as CM...
> 
> Now all of the three Parties + Media + Intellectual's are Up against BJP which was never a Major player in Bihar Politics with no Caste and regional Base ...
> 
> We Have already won the Battle even before we won the actual election ... Our Ideology and our resolve is so strong that we have send all those opposing us into Trauma...
> 
> We all Hindu Nationalist Know this, it was never for winning the election and forming the government ... If the fight was just for Bihar development ... we would have not stood against Nitish...
> 
> our aim is bigger ... we should be preparing for those difficulties which we will have to face for another 20-30 years...
> 
> Will a election defeat change our Support for Kashmiri Pandits ??? or for Hindu under siege in Assam , Bengal and Kerala???


BRILLIANT POST, am putting this out in public again @Tridibans @itachii @Echo_419 @kadamba-warrior

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SwAggeR

NOTA got more than Manjhi's party.


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Better to walk of the cliff than side with Lalu, either way even you will nto be happy, next 1 year will be filled with protests disruptions in parliament.



I'm very unhappy because it happened like I feared. Modi & his strategists screwed up big time. I have been telling that trying desperately for Bihar before reforms & not going ahead with massive changes _(not tinkering)_ is a very high risk strategy _(you & I have had discussions on that). _That strategy now fell flat on its face. It's a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Seems i was wrong about the results, only wanted to keep Sanghi hopes up. I believed what i said and was not trying to mislead anyone. seems my political and personal life is down the drain...good bye...



Can't win everything. You win some you lose some. Perhaps introspection is the need of the hour, not grief.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

Darmashkian said:


> Don't be disheartened, even the pandavas had to suffer for 13 years & face many hardships in the war that occurred before they gain victory!!
> 
> DO NOT say GOOD BYE & this is coming from the person who argue with you the most


Let's see future maybe the fate of Bihar will bring positive for NDA in 2019


----------



## danger007

LaBong said:


> How do you think these effected the election -
> 
> 1. Mohan Bhagwat's comment on removing reservation.
> 
> 2. Lalu's almost brusque
> 
> defence of one's right to eat beef.
> 
> 3. Modi's pakistan comment and jdu giving reservation to muslims comment.



don't forget dadri lynching ... as I mentioned earlier, Modi shouldn't come down to blame political leaders of particular state... he should gave that chance to other politicians....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663230662288269312


Not much of goody talks can float their boat.... Its a time to get into actions ..... 
Btw being a bjp supporter i welcomed the result which would definitely push them harder for delivery..... 
Political competition(constructive) always strengthen the democracy....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

darksider said:


> I am bumping my post again.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662512025721946112
Supreme court monitored SIT is leading the probe ,There are results but not good as we expected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

utraash said:


> Not much of goody talks can float their boat.... Its a time to get into actions .....
> Btw being a bjp supporter i welcomed the result which would definitely push them harder for delivery.....
> Political competition(constructive) always strengthen the democracy....



I welcomed the Delhi result for the same reasons you've mentioned but they went only downhill from there onwards so any expectation from here on ?


----------



## GURU DUTT

utraash said:


> Not much of goody talks can float their boat.... Its a time to get into actions .....
> Btw being a bjp supporter i welcomed the result which would definitely push them harder for delivery.....
> Political competition(constructive) always strengthen the democracy....


it will also make modi ji do something about motor mouths in BJP and good for indian democracy as NaMo should know you cant take publick for granted specially the uneducated and muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tyagi

tu bjp ki gayi bhains (or cow) paani mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> no its a constitutional amendment.Also GST is no reform there are far more serious stuff that needs to be looked at


What,according to you??


----------



## [Bregs]

darksider said:


> I am bumping my post again.



These are the promises political parties makes and do nothing about when they come in power


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Seems i was wrong about the results, only wanted to keep Sanghi hopes up. I believed what i said and was not trying to mislead anyone. seems my political and personal life is down the drain...good bye...



You were wrong, As was half the media. No big deal. You need to be more open to people differing with your viewpoints though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Bang Galore said:


> I'm very unhappy because it happened like I feared. Modi & his strategists screwed up big time. I have been telling that trying desperately for Bihar before reforms & not going ahead with massive changes _(not tinkering)_ is a very high risk strategy _(you & I have had discussions on that). _That strategy now fell flat on its face. It's a disaster.



This was an election I was extremely confused about. I did not know who to support and what to expect. On one hand it would have made things a lot easier for Modi to run the govt which I wanted but on the other hand the radical fringe would have felt even more empowered and almost invincible which is very dangerous for the country in the long run. It was an election of trade offs and I still don't know what to make of this. I guess we will have to wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Interesting.


----------



## danger007

SrNair said:


> There was no wave .BJP didnt claimed about a wave .
> Now we will see the future of these GRand Alliance.
> Lalu is known for his stupidity .Nitish just compromised his good image for the sake of some pseudo secularism of reckless gunda parties .
> BJP was alone without a good CM face in Bihar.



Modi need introspection... and control his lunatics first... if the union minister compare dalits with dogs and attack everyone who speak against them... things will not change... grand alliance or whatever... an Pm conducted 30+ Road shows and meetings for Bihar elections... along with his jumbo union ministers... so stop pulling silly reasons.. you wouldn't have said this of BJP won Bihar..... a good chance to Modi for self criticism..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

Marxist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662512025721946112


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Bang Galore

jaunty said:


> T On one hand it would have made things a lot easier for Modi to run the govt which I wanted but on the other hand the radical fringe would have felt even more empowered and almost invincible which is very dangerous for the country in the long run.



Even now, we have no idea of what they will take away from this election. Modi either needs to step up to the plate & deliver or we have to give up on this guy. Living on hope forever is pointless.


----------



## Ragnar

Don't mind Nitish, but why Lalu..??  Now that Bihar is done, time for BJP to stop fcuking around, and go for some big-bang reforms. Do or die. BJP won on development plank and it is high time to deliver. No one is very impressed with Sadhvi Prachi & Co. shenanigans. No one gives flying fcuk about Beef. And It won't be easy now with a rejuvenated opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jason bourne

If only devlopment can win u elevtion vajpai wouldnt loose in 2004 ... this is just failure of Amitshah .. and Dont give to much credit to this PK guy we did this mistake by overrating Amitshah Bjp won election withought PK in other states


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Hope Amit Shah is watching that crackers are bursting in Patna now not in Pak1stan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## utraash

magudi said:


> I welcomed the Delhi result for the same reasons you've mentioned but they went only downhill from there onwards so any expectation from here on ?


If they don't learn then their fate will be no be different than khoongress ..... So yes bjp will do everything to consolidate its base ....
But I feel bjp would evaluate all reason for the debacle in bihar, especially the lose canons...... 
The lesson bjp needs to learn is until they don't project some strong clean dynamic local face for local elections Modi mania won't be able to peddle their boat ..... 

Brother the panacea called AK also failing miserably in Delhi .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ragnar said:


> And It won't be easy now with a rejuvenated opposition.


I have a feeling that we will now go back to populism. A plank where BJP can never match the 'secular' forces. There is a high chance of the Central Government becoming a failure from here on. The BJP story may well be over.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jai Bharat

It honestly looks like everybody lost but Lalu Prasad.

Nitish isn't going to really have control as CM, and there will be weekly riots in state parliament. I am not exactly sure why Biharis want another Jungle Raj, but I suppose that is up to them. 

BJP needs to reign in any idiotic comments, even though their opponents may run their mouths and not be punished for it. The national media will latch onto anything that they say and blare in on the television sets for 24/7 until they find the next controversy to criticize BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NKVD

danger007 said:


> Modi need introspection... and control his lunatics first... if the union minister compare davits with dogs and attack everyone who speak against them... things will not change... grand alliance or whatever... an Pm conducted 30+ Road shows and meetings for Bihar elections... along with his jumbo union ministers... so stop pulling silly reasons.. you wouldn't have said this of BJP won Bihar..... a good chance to Modi for self criticism..


 Actually 

He can't BJP is a rightwing party there large cadre support base which follow this ideological value of RSS which the core of the BJP 


They can't change It was there since Jan sangh came to existance



Elections are part of democracy you won some you loose some 
Parties will not change their stand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

All BJP supporters like @starwars do not lose hope. Win or lose is part of politics. 

We have to stand together for a good and greater cause.

Congrats to GA and Bihar people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Jason bourne said:


> If only devlopment can win u elevtion vajpai wouldnt loose in 2004 ... this is just failure of Amitshah .. and Dont give to much credit to this PK guy we did this mistake by overrating Amitshah Bjp won election withought PK in other states



PK did turn the tide for JD-U. One would be very wrong to think that the whisper campaign could be done by Lalu groupies. BJP under Shah has been very arrogant in pushing real talent away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> See there is the problem - blaming others !
> Going after media or liberal elites won't win you elections .


Not true. The going after part happened too late. Even that was too little. The popular perception is that BJP has given up. Even their successes are not publicized.


----------



## Jai Bharat

utraash said:


> If they don't learn then their fate will be no be different than khoongress ..... So yes bjp will do everything to consolidate its base ....
> But I feel bjp would evaluate all reason for the debacle in bihar, especially the lose canons......
> The lesson bjp needs to learn is until they don't project some strong *clean* dynamic local face for local elections Modi mania won't be able to peddle their boat .....
> 
> Brother the panacea called AK also failing miserably in Delhi .....



I mostly agree with what you said, but Bihar has shown the opposite. People want recognizable local figures, the masses don't care if they are corrupt as has been shown by the rise of Lalu Prasad after decades of corruption and looting. What they need to do is start playing much more dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Death In Fire

This election showed that SCs, Dalits, STs, minorities rightfully see BJP as a Brahmin-Bania coterie.


----------



## skyisthelimit

From this election, it is evident that
- namo is elected to do development politics. 
- Indian people are not ready to buy cow and religious politics from a government which rules the center
- All members who suffer from rabbies should be put on tight leash. 
- Arun Jaitley should be shown his place now. 2 budgets and nothing big bang. People voted bjp for big bang development 
- Need result on vadra and gandhi and cong leaders scams....no result shows bjp used it as opportunity for elections but hands in glove with politics 
- Bjp good decisions n results are not percolating to people in low rung society.



Biggest lesson... Do good media management. Media can make and destroy governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

Bjp should also try get PK back. Ego and arrogance will not give Modiji and Shah 2019. They will lose in 2019 if such behavior continues


----------



## Juggernautjatt

LATEST NEWS - MGB is heading towards 2/3rd majority.


----------



## utraash

GURU DUTT said:


> it will also make modi ji do something about motor mouths in BJP and good for indian democracy as NaMo should know you cant take publick for granted specially the uneducated and muslims


Exactly dada.... N now pseudo secularism will be fanned by political goons n media ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

Interesting Article:

Amit Shah vs Prashant Kishor: Who will be wizard for forthcoming Bihar elections? - Firstpost
In the end, RJD seems like the big winner. So maybe neither won.
But BJP desperately needs people like Kishor and Shourie.


----------



## NKVD

Death In Fire said:


> This election showed that SCs, Dalits, STs, minorities rightfully see BJP as a Brahmin-Bania coterie.


No. You totally wrong 
BJP by vote share is a largest party in Bihar 

It leads with 7% more voteshare with their nearest competitors

PS: jharkhand chattisgarh are contrary to your statement


----------



## tyagi

NKVD said:


> Actually
> 
> He can't BJP is a rightwing party there large cadre support base which follow this ideological value of RSS which the core of the BJP
> 
> 
> They can't change It was there since Jan sangh came to existance
> 
> 
> 
> Elections are part of democracy you won some you loose some
> Parties will not change their stand


they did change .they have stopped talking about ram temple .maybe after they lose in up next they will stop talking about banning beef and sending people over to pakistan


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ragnar said:


> Interesting Article:
> 
> Amit Shah vs Prashant Kishor: Who will be wizard for forthcoming Bihar elections? - Firstpost
> In the end, RJD seems like the big winner. So maybe neither won.
> But BJP desperately needs people like Kishor and Shourie.


Actually, this is how it goes - 

i. In educated areas BJP will win with development plank
ii. In uneducated areas BJP will win ONLY on the communal plank

In Bihar they did neither.  The communal thing came too late. Only riots help consolidate deeply entrenched caste based politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SrNair

danger007 said:


> Modi need introspection... and control his lunatics first... if the union minister compare dalits with dogs and attack everyone who speak against them... things will not change... grand alliance or whatever... an Pm conducted 30+ Road shows and meetings for Bihar elections... along with his jumbo union ministers... so stop pulling silly reasons.. you wouldn't have said this of BJP won Bihar..... a good chance to Modi for self criticism..
> 
> 
> @waz @Icarus @WebMaster @Oscar @Jungibaaz @Slav Defence do I need to mention pakistan literacy, growth rates?




Modi is always interested in self criticism .
After all entire India saw the media torture after 2002 for around 12 years.

About VK Singh comments .Media and politicians that dont have anything to say just twisted his comments.
Persons that belong to dalits or having inferiority complex took that with prejudice .His comments was dimb because that is not the language of former General and a minister .
But his intention was clear and he was right .You cant blame Modi for each and everything happened in this nation.And according to constitution Centre dont have any rights to take action against shits happeneing in states.
Lunatics can see in all parties .People is now focusing on BJP because they are the rulers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

skyisthelimit said:


> From this election, it is evident that
> - namo is elected to do development politics.
> - Indian people are not ready to buy cow and religious politics from a government which rules the center
> - All members who suffer from rabbies should be put on tight leash.
> - Arun Jaitley should be shown his place now. 2 budgets and nothing big bang. People voted bjp for big bang development
> - Need result on vadra and gandhi and cong leaders scams....no result shows bjp used it as opportunity for elections but hands in glove with politics
> - Bjp good decisions n results are not percolating to people in low rung society.
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest lesson... Do good media management. Media can make and destroy governments.


Wrong conclusions. Bihar and UP - very different ball game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Jai Bharat said:


> I mostly agree with what you said, but Bihar has shown the opposite. People want recognizable local figures, the masses don't care if they are corrupt as has been shown by the rise of Lalu Prasad after decades of corruption and looting. What they need to do is start playing much more dirty.


The dirt on lalu is well handled by again the clean image of Nitish ....
Lalu always has some presence in bihar even in his worst days n coming with nitish added more votes for him ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

NKVD said:


> No. You totally wrong
> BJP by vote share is a largest party in Bihar
> 
> It leads with 7% more voteshare with their nearest competitors
> 
> PS: jharkhand chattisgarh are contrary to your statement



BJP contested in 157 seats 56 seats more than RjD and JDU ,thats why BJP have the high voteshare

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## south block

Sadhus & sadhvis need to be shown door & arun jaitey to time to bring shouri back


----------



## danger007

NKVD said:


> No. You totally wrong
> BJP by vote share is a largest party in Bihar
> 
> It leads with 7% more voteshare with their nearest competitors
> 
> PS: jharkhand chattisgarh are contrary to your statement




still no use.... YSRCP and TDP got 5% difference in vote share... but TDP won the election with huge margin....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

SarthakGanguly said:


> Wrong conclusions. Bihar and UP - very different ball game.


Yes it is can be seen voteshare of BJP its almost 7% more than Its nearest competitors 

But still bags less seats than both JDU and RJD 

I think shah social engineering formula totally failed in Bihar


----------



## SarthakGanguly

NKVD said:


> I think shah social engineering formula totally failed in Bihar


There was none. Amit Shah is the riot man. No riot means no Hindu consolidation. 

The ONLY reason Bihar and UP got BJP huge votes in 2014 was because of Muzaffarpur riots. This is the UGLY truth.


----------



## NKVD

SarthakGanguly said:


> There was none. Amit Shah is the riot man. No riot means no Hindu consolidation.
> 
> The ONLY reason Bihar and UP got BJP huge votes in 2014 was because of Muzaffarpur riots. This is the UGLY truth.


That's not case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Marxist said:


> BJP contested in 157 seats 56 seats more than RjD and JDU ,thats why BJP have the high voteshare


Because there support base is wide


----------



## Marxist

NKVD said:


> Because there support base is wide



its unfair to claim BJP contested in 156 seats got 7% more votes than RJD contested in 101 seats ...its a big and surprising defeat for us accept it and move on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

SrNair said:


> Modi is always interested in self criticism .
> After all entire India saw the media torture after 2002 for around 12 years.
> 
> About VK Singh comments .Media and politicians that dont have anything to say just twisted his comments.
> Persons that belong to dalits or having inferiority complex took that with prejudice .His comments
> was dimb because that is not the language of former General and a minister .
> But his intention was clear and he was right .You cant blame Modi for each and everything happened in this nation.And according to constitution Centre dont have any rights to take action against shits happeneing in states.
> Lunatics can see in all parties .People is now focusing on BJP because they are the rulers.




oh so dalits or people with inferiority complex??? that's why they are aware of BJP... being an PM he conducted 30+ election campaign... which isn't small... yeah centre can't take action in things happening in states... at least they can control foul mouth leaders... yes they can't take action for the things happening in states... but they can send police to search for beef in official state guest house... and why do you think media twist Union minister comparison dogs with dalits? or it might be U turn of former Army chief..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

SarthakGanguly said:


> I have a feeling that we will now go back to populism. A plank where BJP can never match the 'secular' forces. There is a high chance of the Central Government becoming a failure from here on. The BJP story may well be over.



A very high chance that you might be right. I have been saying that the time for reforms was the first couple of years. Wasted opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Marxist said:


> its unfair to claim BJP contested in 156 seats got 7% more votes than RJD contested in 101 seats ...its a big and surprising defeat for us accept it and move on


Still BJP vote share are huge than anyone in Bihar.


----------



## NKVD

Bang Galore said:


> A very high chance that you might be right. I have been saying that the time for reforms was the first couple of years. Wasted opportunity.


And we Indian thinks they can catch up with china 

End for Indian growth story

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663243538293911552
Started

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

danger007 said:


> oh so dalits or people with inferiority complex??? that's why they are aware of BJP... being an PM he conducted 30+ election campaign... which isn't small... yeah centre can't take action in things happening in states... at least they can control foul mouth leaders... yes they can't take action for the things happening in states... * but they can send police to search for beef in official state guest house*... and *why do you think media twist Union minister comparison dogs with dalits*? or it might be U turn of former Army chief..



And PMO asked explanation from Delhi Police .Besides Delhi is a union territory not a state.

Because I look at that comment with a neutral perspective .No politicians with sane minds can pass a suicidal comment like that both their own party and his own political carrier .
Our media intitated a huge propoganda for TRP after Delhi Rape case 
Did it prevented further rape cases in India ?No.
But did it encourage foreign media to generalise entire Indian mens as genetically rapists?Absolutely yes.

Achievements of our prestitutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jai Bharat

Bang Galore said:


> A very high chance that you might be right. I have been saying that the time for reforms was the first couple of years. Wasted opportunity.



How?

You can't pass the big reforms without Rajya Sabha majority. Congress has enough seats to sit there and try and destroy the country and prevent any reforms just so that they will have a stronger plank for 2019. They did it before during the days of Vajpayee, and they have no quams about doing it again.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

So Lalu is back in Bihar with mix up. Now you can understand why Bihar is still a mess. Only the people are responsible for that. They are chutiya's still influenced by caste politics. How this 'Mahagathhbandan' will be progressive for Bihar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> I sincerely hope JDU wins more seat then RJD... I dont want Bihar to suffer an another jungle Raj of Lalu and family ...
> 
> People go back to my post no #44888
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2993
> 
> as I said this election was all parties + media against BJP... learn and prepare for Future ... Dont repeat this in UP ... Thankfully Mayawati and Mulayam wont unite like Lalu and nitish ...



If nitish & lalu can unite,then anything can happen


----------



## magudi

I am waiting for news that Modi has canceled his Wembley drama but nothing so far

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bang Galore said:


> A very high chance that you might be right. I have been saying that the time for reforms was the first couple of years. Wasted opportunity.


It's over. 2019 will most likely be a fractured mandate. Simply because of the absence of any leader on the Central level. Niku looks good but does not and will not have a national appeal.



Echo_419 said:


> If nitish & lalu can unite,then anything can happen


Secular parties with no ideological shame can do that. Parties with a difference can't sleep and make up like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

magudi said:


> I am waiting for news that Modi has canceled his Wembley drama but nothing so far



they will blame this defeat on media and sickulars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Jai Bharat said:


> How?
> 
> You can't pass the big reforms without Rajya Sabha majority. Congress has enough seats to sit there and try and destroy the country and prevent any reforms just so that they will have a stronger plank for 2019. They did it before during the days of Vajpayee, and they have no quams about doing it again.



By doing those reforms that you could without going through parliament. BJP states could have altered the land law and even labour laws.. More reforms in the financial system could have been followed up. That was the Arun Shourie argument, one that I have argued for consistently over the last year & a half.

The Congress blocking reforms was to _be_ expected after the BJP had done the same during the UPA rule. It was a no-brainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

BJP will survive this.

But RIP Today's Chanakya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> I am waiting for news that Modi has canceled his Wembley drama but nothing so far



What this has to do with bihar elections???? I think at this level we should be able to differentiate Modi as a BJP leader and Modi as PM......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Echo_419 said:


> If nitish & lalu can unite,then anything can happen


Nitish alone was good for Bihar but now he is in 'sangat' of Lalu. He will be no more good. Bihar ki to lag gyi ab 5 saal tak. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP will survive this.
> 
> But RIP Today's Chanakya.



Exit polls





Today:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Well I think arnab got screwed this election day..... He was stuck with election commission website, where as other channels were taking feeds from local sources........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

[Bregs] said:


> they will blame this defeat on media and sickulars



Man does this guy even have an iota of shame after all this ? More foreign trips and showbazi for hero worshiping NRI clowns will only disenchant people back home who are yet to see any of his promises fulfilled back home

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jai Bharat

Bang Galore said:


> By doing those reforms that you could without going through parliament. BJP states could have altered the land law and even labour laws.. More reforms in the financial system could have been followed up. That was the Arun Shourie argument, one that I have argued for consistently over the last year & a half.
> 
> The Congress blocking reforms was to expected after the BJP had done the same during the UPA rule. It was a no-brainer.



That is exactly what they are doing though. Reforms can happen immediately but effects won't seen for years. Road building has increased to 23.4km/day, coal mining is up, electricity production is up, manufacturing is up, etc. As for the land issue, BJP has relegated those reforms to the states, but it is foolish to think that the centre can completely rewrite the laws regarding Land and Labour without passing a bill through RS.


----------



## Bang Galore

NKVD said:


> I think shah social engineering formula totally failed in Bihar



When it works, everyone & his uncle becomes a genius. When it doesn't, you run the risk of looking like a chump. Amit Shah can only run an excellent campaign on the ground but I'm not sure he managed that. especially with the Pakistan references to the end, smacked of desperation. He wasn't helped by the RSS chief mouthing off either. Once the RSS chief made his comments, this was an uphill struggle no matter how much the BJP may have tried to lessen its impact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

The best thing BJP can do is clear Laloo from the Fodder scam ,Then sit back and enjoy the show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Man does this guy even have an iota of shame after all this ? More foreign trips and showbazi for hero worshiping NRI clowns will only disenchant people back home who are yet to promises fulfilled back home


No. That is his dharma/duty. He is responsible for taking up India's image all over the world. He has checkmated China in the last year. He has restored ties with Russia, US, Europe, Israel etc.

But he has a responsibility in domestic politics as well. Perhaps he had too high hopes for his lackeys to manage things well. Reminds me of Hitler post elections. Except that Modi is a democrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. That is his dharma/duty. He is responsible for taking up India's image all over the world. He has checkmated China in the last year. He has restored ties with Russia, US, Europe, Israel etc.
> 
> But he has a responsibility in domestic politics as well. Perhaps he had too high hopes for his lackeys to manage things well. Reminds me of Hitler post elections. Except that Modi is a democrat.




If there is no cabinet reshuffle in the coming weeks lemme tell you for a fact that Modi goose is cooked and done


----------



## Bang Galore

Jai Bharat said:


> That is exactly what they are doing though. Reforms can happen immediately but effects won't seen for years. Road building has increased to 23.4km/day, coal mining is up, electricity production is up, manufacturing is up, etc. As for the land issue, BJP has relegated those reforms to the states, but it is foolish to think that the centre can completely rewrite the laws regarding Land and Labour without passing a bill through RS.



Road building etc are not reforms. they are project management.
There is a difference between asking the states to do their own thing after failure in parliament & something quite different to doing it right at the beginning. The states could have done their own thing, bringing it to parliament & failing shows utter stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jai Bharat

Marxist said:


> The best thing BJP can do is clear Laloo from the Fodder scam ,Then sit back and enjoy the show



How did he avoid his jail sentence in the first place?


----------



## south block

Marxist said:


> The best thing BJP can do is clear Laloo from the Fodder scam ,Then sit back and enjoy the show


Damn I was about to say that lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Lalu Prasad makes emphatic comeback, to be kingmaker in Bihar - Firstpost


----------



## Marxist

Jai Bharat said:


> How did he avoid his jail sentence in the first place?



He got bail from Supreme court (may be from dial a bail service)


----------



## nair

Bang Galore said:


> When it works, everyone & his uncle becomes a genius. When it doesn't, you run the risk of looking like a chump..



There is a reason why people say, Success has many fathers and Failure is b***ard......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

BSP for UP ?


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> If there is no cabinet reshuffle in the coming weeks lemme tell you for a fact that Modi goose is cooked and done



There is a difference between good projections & believing your own PR. Modi, unfortunately, seems to have succumbed to hubris in believing that he was somehow the messiah. Should have just grabbed the opportunity & worked like hell for 5 years instead of trying desperately to win in 2014-15, the re-election due in 2019. This defeat has landed a massive blow to his credibility. People might tolerate an arrogant winner but no one will, an arrogant loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jai Bharat

Bang Galore said:


> Road building etc are not reforms. they are project management.
> There is a difference between asking the states to do their own thing after failure in parliament & something quite different to doing it right at the beginning. The states could have done their own thing, bringing it to parliament & failing shows utter stupidity.



Bring Reforms to parliament = stupidity for wanting to develop the nation
Don't bring Reforms to parliament = No reforms, BJP not serious about development, etc.

They brought it out to show who was in support of development and who was more serious about playing politics and stalling nation's growth. After showing their hand, they went to the states because it was the only thing left to do. Let the states that want to develop do so, and let the states that want to continue to fall behind do so. We are headed for a nation where a select few states end up developed and the rest continue to be governed by the same failed socialist polices of the past 60 years. Biharis will continue to flee to other states to look for jobs while their own home state suffers, nothing will ever change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IN-2030

Current trend shows...BJP from 91 in 2010 to 65....JDU 115 to 68 and RJD from 22 to 75...congress 4 to 15.... Who wins this election you can judge very easily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

magudi said:


> If there is no cabinet reshuffle in the coming weeks lemme tell you for a fact that Modi goose is cooked and done


Bihari's still influenced by caste politics. Its nothing to do with Mr Modi and his productive vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jai Bharat

Marxist said:


> He got bail from Supreme court (may be from dial a bail service)



But he was guilty though.... correct?



Bang Galore said:


> There is a difference between good projections & believing your own PR. Modi, unfortunately, seems to have succumbed to hubris in believing that he was somehow the messiah. Should have just grabbed the opportunity & worked like hell for 5 years instead of trying desperately to win in 2014-15, the re-election due in 2019. This defeat has landed a massive blow to his credibility. People might tolerate an arrogant winner but no one will, an arrogant loser.



It doesn't matter as long as there is no real leader to challenge him. Modi can get stumped by local strongarm leaders who have been in power for decades, but on the national stage there is absolutely no one. Rahul doesn't stand a chance, and Congress Party as a whole is still a basket case, the loss here was to local RJD and Lalu Prasad, not to Congress.


----------



## Darmashkian

Bang Galore said:


> By doing those reforms that you could without going through parliament. BJP states could have altered the land law and even labour laws.. More reforms in the financial system could have been followed up. That was the Arun Shourie argument, one that I have argued for consistently over the last year & a half.
> 
> The Congress blocking reforms was to expected after the BJP had done the same during the UPA rule. It was a no-brainer.



Agreed, Modi did a huge mistake by not forcing reforms through in the first 12 months.. That was the perfect time to do it.

He should have allowed states or given them the green signal to alter the land law & labour laws a long time back.

But Jaitley has a huge control over this govt. & what happens & jaitley doesn't like Shourie. & Jaitley knows little about finance or reforms, his work tells us that.



The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Bihari's still influenced by caste politics. Its nothing to do with Mr Modi and his productive vision.


RJD got 75 seats!! Some thing is very much wrong with Biharis.. Lalu destroyed Bihar in his 15 years & yet they made him the single largest party.
Now he has more seats than Niku, he won't allow him to function peacefully.

I think we will see more entertainment & drama in Bihar then we will see in Delhi till 2019.
@Echo_419 @SarthakGanguly

RJD goondas & karykartas will not be easy to manage for NiKu compared to Lalu.



nair said:


> What this has to do with bihar elections???? I think at this level we should be able to differentiate Modi as a BJP leader and Modi as PM......


 Modi is going to wembley as the PM of India, not as a BJP leader.
------------------------------------------------------------------

*At the end of the day this election proves that Caste matter more than development.

The fact that the party which didn't mutter even one word about development & talked about caste & "forwards vs backwards" became the single largest party & the party which talked the most about development came third proves it..*

BJP needs to do some serious high quality introspection![ & not our media type introspection].. & for the sake of god we need some serious media management to happen.

Also to those who are talking about "fringe elements" or fringe elements type speech.. In phases 4 & 5 the pakistan statements & other such statements were made.. that is what seems to have given the BJP some seats there compared to Phases 1-3 where it was trashed.

Also with RJD back in power, you're going to see a lot of goondagardi & poor law & order which is much,much worse than some speeches made by some netas.

@Abingdonboy @Spectre Your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

Jai Bharat said:


> Bring Reforms to parliament = stupidity for wanting to develop the nation
> Don't bring Reforms to parliament = No reforms, BJP not serious about development, etc.
> 
> They brought it out to show who was in support of development and who was more serious about playing politics and stalling nation's growth. After showing their hand, they went to the states because it was the only thing left to do. Let the states that want to develop do so, and let the states that want to continue to fall behind do so. We are headed for a nation where a select few states end up developed and the rest continue to be governed by the same failed socialist polices of the past 60 years. Biharis will continue to flee to other states to look for jobs while their own home state suffers, nothing will ever change.



Yup. That's all that we need now. More PR. 
Maybe the plan really was to lose the election in Bihar and look like fools. Maybe it is the plan to have the PM's credibility in tatters.  Next plan - to get booted out in 2019......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

SrNair said:


> Modi is always interested in self criticism .
> After all entire India saw the media torture after 2002 for around 12 years.
> 
> About VK Singh comments .Media and politicians that dont have anything to say just twisted his comments.
> Persons that belong to dalits or having inferiority complex took that with prejudice .His comments
> was dimb because that is not the language of former General and a minister .
> But his intention was clear and he was right .You cant blame Modi for each and everything happened in this nation.And according to constitution Centre dont have any rights to take action against shits happeneing in states.
> Lunatics can see in all parties .People is now focusing on BJP because they are the rulers.




oh so dalits or people with inferiority complex??? that's why they are aware of BJP... being an PM he conducted 30+ election campaign... which isn't small... yeah centre can't take action in things happening in states... at least they can control foul mouth leaders... yes they can't take action for the things happening in states... but they can send police to search for beef in official state guest house... and why do you think media twist Union minister comparison dogs with dalits? or it might be U turn of former Army chief..


SrNair said:


> And PMO asked explanation from Delhi Police .Besides Delhi is a union territory not a state.
> 
> Because I look at that comment with a neutral perspective .No politicians with sane minds can pass a suicidal comment like that both their own party and his own political carrier .
> Our media intitated a huge propoganda for TRP after Delhi Rape case
> Did it prevented further rape cases in India ?No.
> But did it encourage foreign media to generalise entire Indian mens as genetically rapists?Absolutely yes.
> 
> Achievements of our prestitutes.



again am saying blaming others be it alliance or media won't work... being Prime minister of this country he didn't make any difference in Bihar election even after conducting huge campaign approximately 30 Road shows or meetings.. which is pretty unusual... even some leaders from BJP distances from VKS remarks... don't blame media for everything... so you are saying media did wrong thing by shredding lights on Delhi rape case... if this is how you think... I leave everything to your wisdom... it's centre which handles Delhi cops... so it is easy to blame cops whenever voices raised against such incidents..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

Jai Bharat said:


> Bring Reforms to parliament = stupidity for wanting to develop the nation
> Don't bring Reforms to parliament = No reforms, BJP not serious about development, etc.
> 
> They brought it out to show who was in support of development and who was more serious about playing politics and stalling nation's growth. After showing their hand, they went to the states because it was the only thing left to do. Let the states that want to develop do so, and let the states that want to continue to fall behind do so. We are headed for a nation where a select few states end up developed and the rest continue to be governed by the same failed socialist polices of the past 60 years. Biharis will continue to flee to other states to look for jobs while their own home state suffers, nothing will ever change.


The best thing BJP can do right now is make land and labour reforms completely state subjects and then rank states by their developmental indexes.


----------



## Bang Galore

Jai Bharat said:


> It doesn't matter as long as there is no real leader to challenge him. Modi can get stumped by local strongarm leaders who have been in power for decades, but on the national stage there is absolutely no one. Rahul doesn't stand a chance, and Congress Party as a whole is still a basket case, the loss here was to local RJD and Lalu Prasad, not to Congress.



Yup, buddy. Nothing matters. 2014 was just another regular election which will automatically replicate itself in 2019...... the mandate was not historic & a once in a lifetime opportunity.....Modi was elected to only talk & complain about the opposition........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Jai Bharat said:


> But he was guilty though.... correct?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter as long as there is no real leader to challenge him. Modi can get stumped by local strongarm leaders who have been in power for decades, but on the national stage there is absolutely no one. Rahul doesn't stand a chance, and Congress Party as a whole is still a basket case, the loss here was to local RJD and Lalu Prasad, not to Congress.



yes he is ..


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Agreed, Modi did a huge mistake by not forcing reforms through in the first 12 months.. That was the perfect time to do it.
> 
> He should have allowed states or given them the green signal to alter the land law & labour laws a long time back.



What Modi knows about reforms ? All he knows and is capable of is Oratory .He should have surrounded himself with better thinking people rather than clowns 

I feel sad to see that even now like when Delhi happened RW people are trying to deflect blame from Modi instead of pinning it on him and forcing a change

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

danger007 said:


> oh so dalits or people with inferiority complex??? that's why they are aware of BJP... being an PM he conducted 30+ election campaign... which isn't small... yeah centre can't take action in things happening in states... at least they can control foul mouth leaders... yes they can't take action for the things happening in states... but they can send police to search for beef in official state guest house... and why do you think media twist Union minister comparison dogs with dalits? or it might be U turn of former Army chief..
> 
> 
> again am saying blaming others be it alliance or media won't work... being Prime minister of this country he didn't make any difference in Bihar election even after conducting huge campaign approximately 30 Road shows or meetings.. which is pretty unusual... * even some leaders from BJP distances from VKS remarks*... * don't blame media for everything... so you are saying media did wrong thing by shredding lights on Delhi rape case... if this is how you think... I leave ev*erything to your wisdom... it's centre which handles Delhi cops... so it is easy to blame cops whenever voices raised against such incidents..



Of Course they distanced ,infact entire BJP distanced .Because they knows the General dont know how to manage with the press.

Of Course our media is quite fantastic.
And we have seen how did they covered Nepal earthquake .
You should ask a foreigner about Indian men .You will get what I meant.You dont need to go anywhere look at this PDF 

Since when did the cops begin practice report the PMO or MHA about a civilian enquiry ?


----------



## Bang Galore

Darmashkian said:


> But Jaitley has a huge control over this govt. & what happens & jaitley doesn't like Shourie. & Jaitley knows little about finance or reforms, his work tells us that.



No point blaming Jaitley. He was not the one given a mandate by the people of India. If Modi squandered it by making wrong choices, including appointing the wrong people, the fault is not of the people who are so selected. It is the fault of the selector. I don't buy this Jaitley didn't want Shourie rubbish. Jaitley's opinion would never have overridden Modi's. It's not about Shourie alone, Modi picked no other technocrat of repute either. Almost like he wanted a cabal of yes men.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jai Bharat

Bang Galore said:


> Yup, buddy. Nothing matters. 2014 was just another regular election which will automatically replicate itself in 2019...... the mandate was not historic & a once in a lifetime opportunity.....Modi was elected to only talk & complain about the opposition........



He was elected to stop rampant corruption and anti-development policies at the centre. He is currently scoring strongly in both categories. I don't think even his opposition can deny this.

Local leaders will continue to remain strong in their local constituencies, as people are not yet ready to embrace a national vision. But these parties are incapable of projecting outside their states. At the end of the day the majority of development in any given area will come from the state government first and centre second. States like Bihar and West Bengal will continue to wallow in corruption and poverty til the end of time. No amount of PR will change the ground realities in these states, there will continue to be a flight of migrants out of these states and into other states only proving my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> The best thing BJP can do right now is make land and labour reforms completely state subjects and then rank states by their developmental indexes.



Best thing BJPcan do

Tame motor mouths
Buy PK back or atleast appoint some people in their IT cell who know a thing or two about marketting and computers
Kick Jaitley from finance make him law min instead
Kick agri min Radha Mohan
Kick Nadda
Kick Smriti out of hrd give her I&B
Kick Mahesh Sharma
Topple Bhagwat 
Appoint better spokespersons
start grooming state level leaders

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Best thing BJPcan do
> 
> Tame motor mouths
> Buy PK back or atleast appoint some people in their IT cell who know a thing or two about marketting and computers
> Kick Jaitley from finance make him law min instead
> Kick agri min Radha Mohan
> Kick Nadda
> Kick Smriti out of hrd give her I&B
> Kick Mahesh Sharma
> Topple Bhagwat
> Appoint better spokespersons
> start grooming state level leaders



Or more likely, they will do nothing of what you suggest & do some more PR. Arun Shourie was right when he said that this government was more interested in managing headlines than managing the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

magudi said:


> Man does this guy even have an iota of shame after all this ? More foreign trips and showbazi for hero worshiping NRI clowns will only disenchant people back home who are yet to see any of his promises fulfilled back home





magudi said:


> Man does this guy even have an iota of shame after all this ? More foreign trips and showbazi for hero worshiping NRI clowns will only disenchant people back home who are yet to see any of his promises fulfilled back home



So much foreign trips as if we are a developed country, secondly raising domestic politics on foreign land and making character assassinations abroad. this is ethically not correct for a PM but no they have there own way of working. they do not see that what the bjp-akalis alliance has done to state of punjab in past 9 yrs. youth are getting addicted and corruption at all time high. this is called double standards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

SrNair said:


> Of Course they distanced ,infact entire BJP distanced .Because they knows the General dont know how to manage with the press.
> 
> Of Course our media is quite fantastic.
> And we have seen how did they covered Nepal earthquake .
> You should ask a foreigner about Indian men .You will get what I meant.You dont need to go anywhere look at this PDF
> 
> Since when did the cops begin practice report the PMO or MHA about a civilian enquiry ?



well I know what happening here around... with God grace am no fan of Congress or any other party.. I maintained neutral view... but my view tilted Lil bit towards Modi during 2014 election... which take course correction in middle... it is like
if BJP fails - - - - > congress
searching for other options
if Congress fails - - - -> BJP

BJP plays politics around religious beliefs...


others plays on caste... I don't see any difference among them.. we are just searching for a bit better option we have. .. am no bhakt of Modi... you might believe he got some magic wand... but I don't unless he makes difference from previous govt... recently BJP leader said BJP= cong + cow...
too much importance given over cow.....

why yo blame media when BJP senior leaders them selves distances VK S remarks.... if media twisted the fact.. they would stand along with VKS... blaming others for your faults won't help you..



magudi said:


> Best thing BJPcan do
> 
> Tame motor mouths
> Buy PK back or atleast appoint some people in their IT cell who know a thing or two about marketting and computers
> 
> Kick Jaitley from finance make him law min instead
> Kick agri min Radha Mohan
> Kick Nadda
> Kick Smriti out of hrd give her I&B
> Kick Mahesh Sharma
> Topple Bhagwat
> Appoint better spokespersons
> start grooming state level leaders




you are forgetting great leaders like Sadvi etc... and a BJP leader who pledges to take of another politician head if he eat beef(karnataka) ..



magudi said:


> Best thing BJPcan do
> 
> Tame motor mouths
> Buy PK back or atleast appoint some people in their IT cell who know a thing or two about marketting and computers
> 
> Kick Jaitley from finance make him law min instead
> Kick agri min Radha Mohan
> Kick Nadda
> Kick Smriti out of hrd give her I&B
> Kick Mahesh Sharma
> Topple Bhagwat
> Appoint better spokespersons
> start grooming state level leaders




you are forgetting great leaders like Sadvi etc... and a BJP leader who pledges to take of another politician head if he eat beef(karnataka) ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

Winter session(starting from last week of this month) will determine the course of indian politics in future. If this session gets washed away then things will become difficult for modi. Grooming of state leaders is very important to win 2019 election since modi wave will not work if his performance at center remains below average.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Bang Galore said:


> Or more likely, they will do nothing of what you suggest & do some more PR. Arun Shourie was right when he said that this government was more interested in managing headlines than managing the country.



Maybe its my bias but i still believe that Modi will absorb stumble and regain his stride

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Marxist said:


> The best thing BJP can do is clear Laloo from the Fodder scam ,Then sit back and enjoy the show



Good suggestion.

If you cannot divide them directly. Then create situation which will automatically create the divide.

Lalu Nitish Pappu Mamta Mayawati Kejriwal combo will be difficult to handle in times to come.

Dividing them will ease the pressure a bit.


----------



## magudi

danger007 said:


> you are forgetting great leaders like Sadvi etc... and a BJP leader who pledges to take of another politician head if he eat beef(karnataka) ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are forgetting great leaders like Sadvi etc... and a BJP leader who pledges to take of another politician head if he eat beef(karnataka) ..




Tell me how Sadvi is a BJP leader ? Why are you asking BJP to control VHP leaders ?

As for beheading there are nutjobs everywhere - Now former Congress MLA threatens to behead BJP leader | The News Minute


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Maybe its my bias but i still believe that Modi will absorb stumble and regain his stride



I hope you are right. I'm no great fan of the BJP as a party. If the Congress has nutters as leaders, the BJP behaves like a nutty party, sometimes seeming more like a lunatic asylum than a party.

Modi was supposed to be different. It was his mandate. This is not just a once in a lifetime opportunity for him, he is a politician, he'll do fine but it was a once in a lifetime opportunity for this country of ours. To see such a reckless squandering of that mandate like this is depressing.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *At the end of the day this election proves that Caste matter more than development.
> 
> The fact that the party which didn't mutter even one word about development & talked about caste & "forwards vs backwards" became the single largest party & the party which talked the most about development came third proves it..*
> 
> BJP needs to do some serious high quality introspection![ & not our media type introspection].. & for the sake of god we need some serious media management to happen.
> 
> Also to those who are talking about "fringe elements" or fringe elements type speech.. In phases 4 & 5 the pakistan statements & other such statements were made.. that is what seems to have given the BJP some seats there compared to Phases 1-3 where it was trashed.
> 
> Also with RJD back in power, you're going to see a lot of goondagardi & poor law & order which is much,much worse than some speeches made by some netas.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Spectre Your opinion?



Precisely as much as liberals would want you to believe its a vote against Hindutva - this is pure caste arithmetics - how else do you explain sharp turns in Lalu's fortunes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

magudi said:


> Maybe its my bias but i still believe that Modi will absorb stumble and regain his stride




No democratically elected leAder is expected to remain hugely popular all through his term. There is always a mid term dip. 

India is unique though in that our opposition simply cannot put the good of the nation above good for themselves and our electorate do not punish them for doing that.


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Precisely as much as liberals would want you to believe its a vote against Hindutva - this is pure caste arithmetics - how else do you explain sharp turns in Lalu's fortunes



Also religious polarisation, just not the religion the BJP wanted polarised alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

magudi said:


> Tell me how Sadvi is a BJP leader ? Why are you asking BJP to control VHP leaders ?
> 
> As for beheading there are nutjobs everywhere - Now former Congress MLA threatens to behead BJP leader | The News Minute


Hindus must boycott films of Khans: BJP leader Sadhvi Prachi | india | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Bang Galore said:


> I hope you are right. I'm no great fan of the BJP as a party. If the Congress has nutters as leaders, the BJP behaves like a nutty party, sometimes feeling more like a lunatic asylum than a party.
> 
> Modi was supposed to be different. It was his mandate. This is not just a once in a lifetime opportunity for him, he is a politician, he'll do fine but it was a once in a lifetime opportunity for this country of ours. To see such a reckless squandering of that mandate like this is depressing.



I cant agree more....... The country has huge hope from Modi.....

The problem is there are 2 set of people are being discussed, projected.....

1) Modi........

2) Vanara senas ........

Other than them, hardly anyone is being mentioned or discussed.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

magudi said:


> Precisely as much as liberals would want you to believe its a vote against Hindutva - this is pure caste arithmetics - how else do you explain sharp turns in Lalu's fortunes



True. Similarly the vote for BJP in the 2014 general elections was also not a vote for Hindutva.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

Sky lord said:


> No democratically elected leAder is expected to remain hugely popular all through his term. There is always a mid term dip.



That was why it was so important to push through reforms early that might have started showing real effect by about the 4th years of this government's term.



> India is unique though in that our opposition simply cannot put the good of the nation above good for themselves and our electorate do not punish them for doing that.


True of all opposition, including the BJP.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Sky lord said:


> No democratically elected leAder is expected to remain hugely popular all through his term. There is always a mid term dip.
> 
> India is unique though in that our opposition simply cannot put the good of the nation above good for themselves and our electorate do not punish them for doing that.



That is y we are called as Elephant in world economics language. Dont know about people but for sure opposition politics doesnt care for nation.

Numerous examples in NDA itself...y go to opposition. 

Shiv Sena for a few extra cabinet n state ministry changes the whole game....oldies who worked for bjp for 30 yrs out with knives n social media and msm too.

This is the biggest difference between bjp and cong.

Under cong you never see such dissidence with allies and within party

But such acts put down nda image in people image.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Bang Galore said:


> That was why it was so important to push through reforms early that might have started showing real effect by about the 4th years of this government's term.
> 
> 
> True of all opposition, including the BJP.



it's not like they didn't try to push through reforms. Rahul and Mumiji were not exactly being helpful. 

BJP has to figure out a way to work with this opposition. ....and I think we the people need to get involved here....we should make our opinion known when parliamentarians are filibustering or other delaying tactics. This is our democracy we should protect it.


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> Best thing BJPcan do
> 
> Tame motor mouths
> Buy PK back or atleast appoint some people in their IT cell who know a thing or two about marketting and computers
> Kick Jaitley from finance make him law min instead
> Kick agri min Radha Mohan
> Kick Nadda
> Kick Smriti out of hrd give her I&B
> Kick Mahesh Sharma
> Topple Bhagwat
> Appoint better spokespersons
> start grooming state level leaders



Agree
Jaitley should go...NDA needs couple of big bang reform.

A policy or scheme which will overtake something like mnerga. Mnerga was a game changer for cong in 2009.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663254165687144448

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Sky lord said:


> India is unique though in that our opposition simply cannot put the good of the nation above good for themselves and our electorate do not punish them for doing that.


Haha. Same for BJP. Just that their pro Hindu stance makes it less likely for them to go against Bharatiya interests. But leaders are corrupt in BJP as well.


----------



## magudi

skyisthelimit said:


> Agree
> Jaitley should go...NDA needs couple of big bang reform.
> 
> A policy or scheme which will overtake something like mnerga. Mnerga was a game changer for cong in 2009.



Like Shourie put it - "Congress Plus a Cow" thats all Modi has managed 1.5 years into office



SarthakGanguly said:


> Haha. Same for BJP. Just that their pro Hindu stance makes it less likely for them to go against Bharatiya interests. But leaders are corrupt in BJP as well.



What pro Hindu yaar ? They are fooling us even on Hindutva , what have they done for Hindus till now ?

Lies and half-truths: How Nitish outsmarted RSS, BJP in their own game in Bihar - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Sky lord said:


> it's not like they didn't try to push through reforms. Rahul and Mumiji were not exactly being helpful.



Err......why would anyone expect them to be? Not like the BJP was any different when they were in the opposition, Jailtey himself was the prime proponent of that behaviour. Which was why the reforms should have come through executive actions & getting the states that you control to do the other bits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> What pro Hindu yaar ? They are fooling us even on Hindutva , what have they done for Hindus till now ?


Not being anti Hindu is a big thing in India.  Other parties are largely anti Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

magudi said:


> Like Shourie put it - "Congress Plus a Cow" thats all Modi has managed 1.5 years into office



Perhaps it was not a great idea to push Arun Shourie out? I remember watching one of his interviews before the elections in 2014. He was completely pro Modi and although he did not say it in words, he seemed interested in a cabinet position.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

SarthakGanguly said:


> Just that their pro Hindu stance makes it less likely for them to go against Bharatiya interests.



Not really, they were the ones who destroyed the US-India nuclear deal even if they now would like to see the law changed. They didn't care much for India's interests then, I warned then that the Congress would pay them back in their own coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bang Galore said:


> Not really, they were the ones who destroyed the US-India nuclear deal even if they now would like to see the law changed. They didn't care much for India's interests then, I said then and would pay them back in their own coin.


No. That still remains controversial. We hardly know the details.


----------



## Marxist

Congress leading in 24/40 seats ...its like rubbing salt into wound

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

jaunty said:


> Perhaps it was not a great idea to push Arun Shourie out? I remember watching one of his interviews before the elections in 2014. He was completely pro Modi and although he did not say it in words, he seemed interested in a cabinet position.



I think they played him which partly explains his bitterness. They told him that he was being considered, used him to talk Modi & his government up, then left him out in the cold without displaying even the slightest courtesy. While what he says about the government is largely accurate, if a little harsh at times, that bitterness does come out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

jaunty said:


> Perhaps it was not a great idea to push Arun Shourie out? I remember watching one of his interviews before the elections in 2014. He was completely pro Modi and although he did not say it in words, he seemed interested in a cabinet position.


Why was he pushed out ? Turf war?


----------



## Bang Galore

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. That still remains controversial. We hardly know the details.



Not whether it remains controversial or not, the BJP has tried to dilute that very same law using other means. In any case, that wasn't the only law that the BJP held up. They did it to many other reforms too.


----------



## jaunty

Sky lord said:


> Why was he pushed out ? Turf war?



I don't know.


----------



## Sky lord

Bang Galore said:


> Err......why would anyone expect them to be? Not like the BJP was any different when they were in the opposition, Jailtey himself was the prime proponent of that behaviour. Which was why the reforms should have come through executive actions & getting the states that you control to do the other bits.


Yeah... The BJP,did not play their cards well. Democratic oppositions in other countries are not this bad though because the electorate watches and punishes this kind of behavior more than we do.


----------



## magudi

jaunty said:


> Perhaps it was not a great idea to push Arun Shourie out? I remember watching one of his interviews before the elections in 2014. He was completely pro Modi and although he did not say it in words, he seemed interested in a cabinet position.



Hail Modi's wisdom again , he should have kept him closer rather pushing him to corner 

No fight with Arun Jaitley for finance ministry: Arun Shourie - The Times of India


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Marxist said:


> Congress leading in 24/40 seats ...its like rubbing salt into wound


Hehe. May be Lalu ji can distribute it as prasad.  No offence to Hindu sentiments. But heck, that should not count anyway. 



magudi said:


> Hail Modi's wisdom again , he should have kept him closer rather pushing him to corner
> 
> No fight with Arun Jaitley for finance ministry: Arun Shourie - The Times of India


It seems I have to become the PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Sky lord said:


> Why was he pushed out ? Turf war?



My guess is that Modi isn't very comfortable with people of intellect like Shourie who also happen to be very independent & strong minded. I don't buy other explanations. Not just Shourie. Modi has made no other appointment of people of such type.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663255765252116485

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bang Galore said:


> My guess is that Modi isn't very comfortable with people of intellect like Shourie who also happen to be very independent & strong minded. I don't buy other explanations. Not just Shourie. Modi has made no other appointment of people of such type.


Bingo.


----------



## nair

SarthakGanguly said:


> Hehe. Perhaps the *beef parcels to Bihar's temples *will not be such a bad idea after all.  May be Lalu ji can distribute it as prasad.  No offence to Hindu sentiments. But heck, that should not count anyway.



You are crossing the red line here.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

For people wondering what just happened today :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663236879572045824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Sky lord said:


> Yeah... The BJP,did not play their cards well. Democratic oppositions in other countries are not this bad though because the electorate watches and punishes this kind of behavior more than we do.



You should follow US politics. The Republicans in Congress are even worse. Obama can't get anything done without using his executive powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

nair said:


> You are crossing the red line here.......


Just appreciating Lalu's victory. Quite appropriate IMO.


----------



## nair

SarthakGanguly said:


> Just appreciating Lalu's victory. Quite appropriate IMO.



What ever...... I stand by what i said....


----------



## SwAggeR

jaunty said:


> You should follow US politics. The Republicans in Congress are even worse. Obama can't get anything done without using his executive powers.




You mean BJP should convene join sessions every now and then to push threw reforms ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai Bharat

magudi said:


> For people wondering what just happened today :
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663236879572045824



Those 2/3rds hate each other and won't work together. Having a common politic opponent during elections isn't enough to create good governence. Nitish is going to have a hard time reigning in Lalu. Bihar is going to suffer.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

nair said:


> What ever...... I stand by what i said....


Food is my choice. So is gifting.

Glad to see you outraged to be honest.  All it took was a post about beef and temple. 

This is India.


----------



## Jai Bharat

SwAggeR said:


> You mean BJP should convene join sessions every now and then to push threw reforms ??



Is there anything stopping them from doing so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

SarthakGanguly said:


> Food is my choice. So is gifting.
> 
> Glad to see you outraged to be honest.  All it took was a post about beef and temple.
> 
> This is India.



Well if that was your intention, then you got succeeded in it....... But then asking to give beef as prasad in temple???? even owaisi wont say it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Why is Modi not appointing people like minhaz merchant as spokespersons or a middle link between goi n media. He is very good guy and always gives honest opinion to bjp.


----------



## SwAggeR

Jai Bharat said:


> Is there anything stopping them from doing so?



They themselves are responsible for squandering their mega mandate.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

nair said:


> Well if that was your intention, then you got succeeded in it.


Hehe. Yeah, thanks.


----------



## anant_s

After dust settles down, i think PM modi will have a much tougher job at hand.
Bihar elections won't make much of a difference to overall RS composition but opposition noises which are getting shriller by the moment will make running of parliament even more difficult.
I think its time Government starts paying attention towards more pressing issues (food inflation and critical bills at hand).
Let watch how winter session of Parliament goes!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> Maybe its my bias but i still believe that Modi will absorb stumble and regain his stride



It's your bias !! Course correction needed for increasing their vote share to 50+ or come 2019 every other party will join their hands and BJP would be thrown out of office.



anant_s said:


> After dust settles down, i think PM modi will have a much tougher job at hand.
> Bihar elections won't make much of a difference to overall RS composition but opposition noises which are getting shriller by the moment will make running of parliament even more difficult.
> I think its time Government starts paying attention towards more pressing issues (food inflation and critical bills at hand).
> Let watch how winter session of Parliament goes!



Joint session to push threw GST will be silver bullet to kill opposition's new found confidence.


----------



## utraash

magudi said:


> Lalu Prasad makes emphatic comeback, to be kingmaker in Bihar - Firstpost


With the due respect to mandate given by ppl but lalu political revival is not good sign for the country..... Ppl will realize the mistakes soon.....


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663276515212169216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## peacekeeper

SwAggeR said:


> Joint session to push threw GST will be silver bullet to kill opposition's new found confidence.


GST is a constitution amendment bill, sadly joint session cannot be called for GST.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death In Fire

BJP tried to polarize Bihar on beef/cow but failed miserably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

SwAggeR said:


> Joint session to push threw GST will be silver bullet to kill opposition's new found confidence.


That's not possible sir. 
Government has few options for passage of GST bill | The Indian Express


----------



## Bitter Melon




----------



## anant_s

Government has a lot of time still in its tenure to start again.
It would really be novice to think that BJP could have won state after state and it usually is good to have a reality check.
I think the real acid test would come in UP where BJP swept in general elections. the population demographics are quite similar to that of Bihar and so are voting habits.
If government pays attention and seek vote sincerely on development agenda, swing of votes can take place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Just saw Lalu's son making statememnt to a TV channel.... This guy cant even speak properly...... God bless bihar...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bitter Melon

darksider said:


> No body want share info about it?



About 6500 crores have already been brought back. The work is going on for the rest legally, politically, and otherwise.


----------



## fsayed

It's a Victory of truth. It is Victory against Arrogance : Rahul Gandhi - YouTube


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663275387875520512


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Agreed, Modi did a huge mistake by not forcing reforms through in the first 12 months.. That was the perfect time to do it.
> 
> He should have allowed states or given them the green signal to alter the land law & labour laws a long time back.
> 
> But Jaitley has a huge control over this govt. & what happens & jaitley doesn't like Shourie. & Jaitley knows little about finance or reforms, his work tells us that.
> 
> 
> RJD got 75 seats!! Some thing is very much wrong with Biharis.. Lalu destroyed Bihar in his 15 years & yet they made him the single largest party.
> Now he has more seats than Niku, he won't allow him to function peacefully.
> 
> I think we will see more entertainment & drama in Bihar then we will see in Delhi till 2019.
> @Echo_419 @SarthakGanguly
> 
> RJD goondas & karykartas will not be easy to manage for NiKu compared to Lalu.
> 
> 
> Modi is going to wembley as the PM of India, not as a BJP leader.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *At the end of the day this election proves that Caste matter more than development.
> 
> The fact that the party which didn't mutter even one word about development & talked about caste & "forwards vs backwards" became the single largest party & the party which talked the most about development came third proves it..*
> 
> BJP needs to do some serious high quality introspection![ & not our media type introspection].. & for the sake of god we need some serious media management to happen.
> 
> Also to those who are talking about "fringe elements" or fringe elements type speech.. In phases 4 & 5 the pakistan statements & other such statements were made.. that is what seems to have given the BJP some seats there compared to Phases 1-3 where it was trashed.
> 
> Also with RJD back in power, you're going to see a lot of goondagardi & poor law & order which is much,much worse than some speeches made by some netas.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Spectre Your opinion?



Biharis deserve Lalu & jungle Raj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Lets see how the new equations work up between lalu and Niku. Creating infights between them is the only way for next 5 yrs to show Biharis on what good choice they have made. Niku ended up making lalu and cong relevant from hereon dats 4 sure


----------



## Marxist

darksider said:


> No body want share info about it?



10,500 crore of black money from abroad has been detected and assessed

PM Modi says economy has performed better in all parameters in past 17 months | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Levina

Don't know if this is true but it's definitely funny. 







@Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @nair @SrNair @rockstarIN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Aminroop said:


> Don't know if this is true but it's definitely funny.
> 
> View attachment 270354
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @nair @SrNair @rockstarIN


in short : jaisee quam khud hoti hai waise hi hukumraan un per massalat ker diye jate hain .. cheers bhaiji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Aminroop said:


> Don't know if this is true but it's definitely funny.
> 
> View attachment 270354
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @nair @SrNair @rockstarIN



lol dear its our esteemed leaders who give them chance to troll us and i do not whats the need to mention this country in all our affairs by these stupid leaders specially the party president

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Aminroop said:


> Don't know if this is true but it's definitely funny.
> 
> View attachment 270354
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @nair @SrNair @rockstarIN



Some one is trolling BJP...... That was funny...... I dont expect them to put it on to internet even if they did it....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

Echo_419 said:


> Biharis deserve Lalu & jungle Raj



Hehehe.. This is same Bihar which gave 31 to Modi. Dont confuse issues. 

Women voters have voted decisively. No talks of great development or, package can hide Rs. 200/Kg daal. When budget in kitchen gets disturbed, no one can save the culprit. Krishi mantri has done nothing in last 6 months except Bihar election and in this time food inflation ballooned. Not to forget his rockstar appearances abroad. Even illiterate farmers crack jokes. 

If Modi gets his and his cabinet's act together, Bihar may very well vote differently next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

_a comment on Facebook_

I congratulate the progressive junta of Bihar for saving its "Asmita" and showing door to the fascist and non-secular elements of the Indian Polity.
May they all prosper once again under the leadership of vikas -purush Lalu ji, and their bahu-beti roam the streets without an iota of fear.
Bihar once again is going to be crime free. And the proliferation of kidnapping industry by the ilk of Shahabuddins and Pappu Yadavs are stories of bygone era.
Now Biharis shall have 24x7 power supply, perfect roads, world class universities, and employment for all. No more hungry mouths, no more distress migration.
All because during his earlier stint Lalu ji was toiling alone, but now he has got a battalion of his nine kids who shall aid him in realizing the Make-in-Bihar dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Aminroop said:


> Don't know if this is true but it's definitely funny.
> 
> View attachment 270354
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @nair @SrNair @rockstarIN



Do we have a fake account for shariff sahab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

saurav said:


> Hehehe.. This is same Bihar which gave 31 to Modi. Dont confuse issues.
> 
> Women voters have voted decisively. No talks of great development or, package can hide Rs. 200/Kg daal. When budget in kitchen gets disturbed, no one can save the culprit. Krishi mantri has done nothing in last 6 months except Bihar election and in this time food inflation ballooned. Not to forget his rockstar appearances abroad. Even illiterate farmers crack jokes.
> 
> If Modi gets his and his cabinet's act together, Bihar may very well vote differently next time.



another fact we are missing is all the welfare social schemes started by last govt were lowered down like MANREGA and this has been a big hit in bihar


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Hehehe.. This is same Bihar which gave 31 to Modi. Dont confuse issues.
> 
> Women voters have voted decisively. No talks of great development or, package can hide Rs. 200/Kg daal. When budget in kitchen gets disturbed, no one can save the culprit. Krishi mantri has done nothing in last 6 months except Bihar election and in this time food inflation ballooned. Not to forget his rockstar appearances abroad. Even illiterate farmers crack jokes.
> 
> If Modi gets his and his cabinet's act together, Bihar may very well vote differently next time.



Except Bihar most of the states daal prices reduced in most states after raiding stock which were being hoarded


----------



## Ragnar

Some Congress Leaders who were buried in their holes seem to have come out now..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663301442841673728

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

[Bregs] said:


> another fact we are missing is all the welfare social schemes started by last govt were lowered down like MANREGA and this has been a big hit in bihar



I hope it does not get raised, sending out constant doles is not the solution


----------



## asad71

Butcher Modi's downfall has begun. It will be swift now. There are a lot of sensible people in India who outweigh the saffron extremists. I am looking for the Butcher landing in ICC The Hague to face trial for Gujarat massacres.


----------



## Star Wars

Bihar under Lalu is going to be 20 times worse than Bihar under the worst BJP govt. AS much as fault lies with BJP it lies with the backward mindset of those who voted for Lalu. Now people will have to contend with not 1 Lalu but 9 extra mini Lalu's roaming around BIhar...Congratulations to their unparalleled intelligence ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saurav

[Bregs] said:


> another fact we are missing is all the welfare social schemes started by last govt were lowered down like MANREGA and this has been a big hit in bihar



MNREGA mattered but this is not that big issue. People are getting tired of waiting for the promised development. They just dont see any movement on ground. And all these lunatics constantly talking about Gou-Mata does not help. People cant buy daal and your big concern is beef. This "Arhar Modi" whisper campaign helped MGB a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

asad71 said:


> Butcher Modi's downfall has begun. It will be swift now. There are a lot of sensible people in India who outweigh the saffron extremists. I am looking for the Butcher landing in ICC The Hague to face trial for Gujarat massacres.


Butcher?
I thought he was a tea vendor. 


magudi said:


> Do we have a fake account for shariff sahab?


No idea.


----------



## Death In Fire

I


Aminroop said:


> Don't know if this is true but it's definitely funny.
> 
> View attachment 270354
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @nair @SrNair @rockstarIN


It's a parody/satire account.


----------



## [Bregs]

Star Wars said:


> I hope it does not get raised, sending out constant doles is not the solution



well bro in some states its must to have social scheme. we have 69% rural area and this spending can not be stopped. Nitish used this scheme to good advantage. say after 10-15 yrs of economic growth we can think of lowering spending on social schemes


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> MNREGA mattered but this is not that big issue. People are getting tired of waiting for the promised development. They just dont see any movement on ground. And all these lunatics constantly talking about Gou-Mata does not help. People cant buy daal and your big concern is beef. This "Arhar Modi" whisper campaign helped MGB a lot.



Be serious, you think those voting for Lalu are bothered about development ?


----------



## nair

asad71 said:


> Butcher Modi's downfall has begun. It will be swift now. There are a lot of sensible people in India who outweigh the saffron extremists. I am looking for the Butcher landing in ICC The Hague to face trial for Gujarat massacres.



True.... If not this butcher would have become a Chief Minister in Bihar...... I am also waiting for the day ICC putting a trial against him for gujarat massacre, and stop cricket in India till that happens


----------



## Levina

Death In Fire said:


> I
> 
> It's a parody/satire account.


lol I am not on twitter so I had no idea it was a fake account, I saw this pic on Fb and posted it here. Its funny for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Except Bihar most of the states daal prices reduced in most states after raiding stock which were being hoarded



Why not preempt hoarding ? Thats why they were voted, were they not ? To make life easier ? Why is this government always in reaction mode ? It was clear from may-june itself that if measures are not taken , daal prices will explode. Still they waited till Oct. Blaming others for own failures is COngress's way. BJP should try to be different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Why not preempt hoarding ? Thats why they were voted, were they not ? To make life easier ? Why is this government always in reaction mode ? It was clear from may-june itself that if measures are not taken , daal prices will explode. Still they waited till Oct. Blaming others for own failures is COngress's way. BJP should try to be different.



Blaming your self is important, but one has to be rational about it..If Nitish govt. did not target hoarders then blamed it on BJP then he played a smart game, but fault is his none the less. Those who voted for Lalu don't give a rats *** for development...


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Be serious, you think those voting for Lalu are bothered about development ?



Not at all. But Lalu did get incremental votes. Where did those votes come from ?


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Not at all. But Lalu did get incremental votes. Where did those votes come from ?



Those votes came from people who are more bothered about castes than anything else. Any rational human being would not vote for lalu if they want development.


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Blaming your self is important, but one has to be rational about it. If Nitish govt. did not target hoarders then blamed it on BJP then he played a smart game, but fault is his none the less. Those who voted for Lalu don't give a rats *** for development...



Why did BJP not target him over this instead of issues like beef ? Bhai, accept your mistakes and try not to repeat them.



Star Wars said:


> Those votes came from people who are more bothered about castes than anything else. Any rational human being would not vote for lalu if they want development.



Not just castes. It goes deeper than that. Castes mattered but thats not the only reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Why did BJP not target him over this instead of issues like beef ? Bhai, accept your mistakes and try not to repeat them.



Accept the mistakes which are your mistakes, don't accept mistakes which are not yours.. BJP did target him repeatedly in speeches and several rallies over this. Beef was issue in English Media not in Bihar, you just got consumed into the propaganda.



saurav said:


> Not just castes. It goes deeper than that. Castes mattered but thats not the only reason.



Caste and reservation matters most for Biharis along with Muslim vote bank rest plays a minuscule part. lol....Lalu supporters wanting development is a complete joke bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> Bihar under Lalu is going to be 20 times worse than Bihar under the worst BJP govt. AS much as fault lies with BJP it lies with the backward mindset of those who voted for Lalu. Now people will have to contend with not 1 Lalu but 9 extra mini Lalu's roaming around BIhar...Congratulations to their unparalleled intelligence ..



Take a vacation for a few days. It is okay, we lose some, we win some. It was never going to be easy to remove the poison of the last 70 years. It is back to the trenches and work more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> Take a vacation for a few days. It is okay, we lose some, we win some. It was never going to be easy to remove the poison of the last 70 years. It is back to the trenches and work more.



yea, Bihar was a setback but the fight is still on...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

saurav said:


> MNREGA mattered but this is not that big issue. People are getting tired of waiting for the promised development. They just dont see any movement on ground. And all these lunatics constantly talking about Gou-Mata does not help. People cant buy daal and your big concern is beef. This "Arhar Modi" whisper campaign helped MGB a lot.



Wah what logic. In 1-1/2 years they did not see development which they now hope to see under Lalu rule. You are pathetic. Now that you guys have voted for Lalu, people from the rest of India are going to flood to Bihar to eat cheap Arhar dal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Bitter Melon said:


> Now that you guys have voted for Lalu, people from the rest of India are going to flood to Bihar to eat cheap Arhar dal.


People get the leaders they deserve.
Bihar... 

btw why arhar dal?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Accept the mistakes which are your mistakes, don't accept mistakes which are not yours.. BJP did target him repeatedly in speeches and several rallies over this. Beef was issue in English Media not in Bihar, you just got consumed into the propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Caste and reservation matters most for Biharis along with Muslim vote bank rest plays a minuscule part. lol....Lalu supporters wanting development is a complete joke bro...



I am a Bihari. I live in the state. I dont get consumed by the propaganda. Here is something you would often hear in rural areas " Pahle hum Gai-Bhains ko Lalu jee ka parivar kahte the, Ab Modi jee ki maa-behen kahte hain". 

And whose fault made the reservation election plank in first place ? In first two phases, upper caste RSS supporters kept away mostly and used to openly declare that they support Bhagwat's comment on reservation and they want it repealed. By the time BJP realised what had happened and Modi reacted, game was already over. Why touch a live wire ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

lol..Bihar can go enjoy the rule of Lalu and his 9 Children and get back to the terror of Pappu Yadav's Reign.. Nitish will suffer every but of these 5 years as every penny in his govt. coffers meant for devolopment will be stolen and eaten away by Lalu family...



saurav said:


> And whose fault made the reservation election plank in first place ? In first two phases, upper caste RSS supporters kept away mostly and used to openly declare that they support Bhagwat's comment on reservation and they want it repealed. By the time BJP realised what had happened and Modi reacted, game was already over. Why touch a live wire ?



The live wire itself is retarded, the whole reservation is BS and i have been suffering under it for a long time. Anyone who votes for reservation for their particular caste does not give a rats *** about the well being of others and i do not support parties including BJP for backing reservation. So if reservation was an issue for voting BJP out then those Biharis who voted on such conditions can go kill themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Aminroop said:


> People get the leaders they deserve.
> Bihar...
> 
> btw why arhar dal?



That is the logic that guy is quoting. Modi lost because of Arhar Modi whisper campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Bitter Melon said:


> Wah what logic. In 1-1/2 years they did not see development which they now hope to see under Lalu rule. You are pathetic. Now that you guys have voted for Lalu, people from the rest of India are going to flood to Bihar to eat cheap Arhar dal.



Wow. typical RWer clueless supporter. Carry on your blind support on net. BTW I worked on ground for 2 days. And BJP won from my constituency inspite of this onslaught from MYK. So spare me your lectures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Bitter Melon said:


> Modi lost because of Arhar Modi whisper campaign.


hmm?
whooshed over my head.


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> lol..Bihar can go enjoy the rule of Lalu and his 9 Children and get back to the terror of Pappu Yadav's Reign.. Nitish will suffer every but of these 5 years as every penny in his govt. coffers meant for devolopment will be stolen and eaten away by Lalu family...
> 
> 
> 
> The live wire itself is retarded, the whole reservation is BS and i have been suffering under it for a long time. Anyone who votes for reservation for their particular caste does not give a rats *** about the well being of others and i do not support parties including BJP for backing reservation. So if reservation was an issue for voting BJP out then those Biharis who voted on such conditions can go kill themselves



And how does raising this issue just before election help people who do not like reservation ? Giving away states to opposition helps in anyway ? Reservation is here to stay. Those Nagpur walas should find some other issue.


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Wow. typical RWer clueless supporter. Carry on your blind support on net. BTW I worked on ground for 2 days. And BJP won from my constituency inspite of this onslaught from MYK. So spare me your lectures.



lol, coming from a person who said people voted for lalu because modi did not bring development

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

Aminroop said:


> hmm?
> whooshed over my head.





saurav said:


> MNREGA mattered but this is not that big issue. People are getting tired of waiting for the promised development. They just dont see any movement on ground. And all these lunatics constantly talking about Gou-Mata does not help. *People cant buy daal and your big concern is beef. This "Arhar Modi" whisper campaign helped MGB a lot*.



I was responding to this post. Arhar dal shot up to 200 rupee per kg before the elections. Modi govt acted against hoarders and got the prices down in other states, but in Bihar Nitishwa let the prices range high.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> And how does raising this issue just before election help people who do not like reservation ? Giving away states to opposition helps in anyway ? Reservation is here to stay. Those Nagpur walas should find some other issue.



I don't think you understand, I don't really care. Reservation MUST go and anyone who wants reservation and those who support it should get their heads checked. If they voted for MGB due to reservation then they can go stick thier heads up in Lalu's and his kids A$$


----------



## saurav

Aminroop said:


> hmm?
> whooshed over my head.



Cost of "Arhar Daal" matters because most of the people are poor. And BTW Daal was one of many issues. Reservations did not help either. Neither did foreign tours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

saurav said:


> Wow. typical RWer clueless supporter. Carry on your blind support on net. BTW I worked on ground for 2 days. And BJP won from my constituency inspite of this onslaught from MYK. So spare me your lectures.



Spare us your hyperventilation and bullshitting. Every single day you hyperventilate about some conspiracy or other. Bina sar pair ka logic. Abhi kuch nahi mila to Arhar dal mil gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> lol, coming from a person who said people voted for lalu because modi did not bring development



I said People did not see any movement on ground. In any sector. You can keep laughing BTW.


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> lol, coming from a person who said people voted for lalu because modi did not bring development



Yeah, we see how much people of WB and Bihar love development given the people they keep voting in. Also Kerala. Then they have the gumption to lecture rest of India about how Modi won only on basis of development. Fact of the matter is only Modi talks of development and no one else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> I said People did not see any movement on ground. In any sector. You can keep laughing BTW.



Yes, now they wont see any movement on the ground for next 5 years . Maybe backward movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

saurav said:


> Cost of "Arhar Daal" matters because most of the people are poor. And BTW Daal was one of many issues. Reservations did not help either. Neither did foreign tours.



Yeah yeah yeah, otherwise Biharis always vote for BJP and development. If only Modi was as progressive as Lalu and Nitishwa.


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> I don't think you understand, I don't really care. Reservation MUST go and anyone who wants reservation and those who support it should get their heads checked. If they voted for MGB due to reservation then they can go stick thier heads up in Lalu's and his kids A$$



Arre bhai, I am a Maithil Brahmin. Would I not like to see reservation go away ?We are one of the most economically backward community in Bihar and we dont have any support from anyone. But reality is reality. It can not wished away. BJP govt is 1000 times better than Lalu and thats why better tactics were needed. Which included not raising any such issue.


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Arre bhai, I am a Maithil Brahmin. Would I not like to see reservation go away ?We are one of the most economically backward community in Bihar and we dont have any support from anyone. But reality is reality. It can not wished away. BJP govt is 1000 times better than Lalu and thats why better tactics were needed. Which included not raising any such issue.



Reservation played very little role, its all about Caste, that is all they care about. I,d say maximum 10-20 seats would have been effected by reservation. But numbers MGB has says those in rural areas are not bothered about progress.Truth is ... development plank does not work in Rural heavy areas like Bihar and U.P


----------



## saurav

Bitter Melon said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, otherwise Biharis always vote for BJP and development. If only Modi was as progressive as Lalu and Nitishwa.



In last election, Bihar gave more than 30 seats to Modi not to progressive Lalu and Nitish.


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> I don't think you understand, I don't really care. Reservation MUST go and anyone who wants reservation and those who support it should get their heads checked. If they voted for MGB due to reservation then they can go stick thier heads up in Lalu's and his kids A$$



Reservation is a bit complicated. Either for real or false, the perception has been built by the higher castes themselves colluding in building this up, that all problems in India is due to caste system. This perception is not something lower castes built up. Check our political leaders, 95% of them are upper castes. It is they who promoted this nonsense. Now that they have built up this caste discrimination edifice it is not going to go away that easily. It will take a few more year of ground work by RSS. Bihar has not much RSS presence, so RSS just needs to work there harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Reservation played very little role, its all about Caste, that is all they care about. I,d say maximum 10-20 seats would have been effected by reservation. But numbers MGB has says those in rural areas are not bothered about progress...



many of the seats Nitish's party won, is by margin of 1-3%. OBCs ( other than Yadav and Kurmi ) are substantially more than that.


----------



## Bitter Melon

saurav said:


> In last election, Bihar gave more than 30 seats to Modi not to progressive Lalu and Nitish.



More because of fractured secular votes.


----------



## saurav

Bitter Melon said:


> More because of fractured secular votes.



Same story will be repeated everywhere. Why target only Bihar then ?


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> many of the seats Nitish's party won, is by margin of 1-3%. OBCs ( other than Yadav and Kurmi ) are substantially more than that.



Yadav, Kurmi's , Muslims and Biharis in general vote for their strongest local caste candidate or the political party supporting the caste. As Bitter Melon said, it is the result of 70 years of caste poisen


----------



## Bitter Melon

saurav said:


> Same story will be repeated everywhere. Why target only Bihar then ?



Same story will not be repeated everywhere. Maharashtra, Rajasthan, MP, etc are states where this formula will never work. They are through and through in the BJP camp. This kind of regionalism (more than secularism) will only be seen in backward states like Bihar and WB.


----------



## Josef K

saurav said:


> Arre bhai, I am a Maithil Brahmin. Would I not like to see reservation go away ?We are one of the most economically backward community in Bihar and we dont have any support from anyone. But reality is reality. It can not wished away. BJP govt is 1000 times better than Lalu and thats why better tactics were needed. Which included not raising any such issue.


 
This morning a Bihari co-worker of mine, a Maithli Brahmin like you, was having a long face. When asked why, he said "arre....what is this yaar...BJP is leading in the count". Later when I told him MGB has taken the lead, his face lit up and he ran to his cubicle to check it for himself. Just wondering....Upper castes support MGB too? Why? Some kind of sadomasochism?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Yadav, Kurmi's , Muslims and Biharis in general vote for their strongest local caste candidate or the political party supporting the caste. As Bitter Melon said, it is the result of 70 years of caste poisen



There is some truth in that. But there also was almost complete transfer of votes among MGB allies. Something which NDA could not achieve.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Vedic wisdom for BJP to ponder upon: "If you hang on to the tail of a cow for too long, you'll end up with cow dung in your hands ".


----------



## saurav

Bitter Melon said:


> Same story will not be repeated everywhere. Maharashtra, Rajasthan, MP, etc are states where this formula will never work. They are through and through in the BJP camp. This kind of regionalism (more than secularism) will only be seen in backward states like Bihar and WB.



MP is a different case. In Maharashtra if BJP does not tie up with Shiv Sena and Congress-NCP fight together, BJP will be in lot more difficult position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> Vedic wisdom for BJP to ponder upon: "If you hang on to the tail of a cow for too long, you'll end up with cow dung in your hands ".



Bihar voted out the cow and ended up with the fodder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Josef K said:


> This morning a Bihari co-worker of mine, a Maithli Brahmin like you, was having a long face. When asked why, he said "arre....what is this yaar...BJP is leading in the count". Later when I told him MGB has taken the lead, his face lit up and he ran to his cubicle to check it for himself. Just wondering....Upper castes support MGB too? Why? Some kind of sadomasochism?



Not really. Upper castes are traditional BJP voters. He must have some personal reasons.


----------



## Bitter Melon

Juggernautjatt said:


> Vedic wisdom for BJP to ponder upon: "If you hang on to the tail of a cow for too long, you'll end up with cow dung in your hands ".



Cow dung is quite valuable as a fertilizer. It does not translate into bombing of oil producing countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Not really. Upper castes are traditional BJP voters. He must have some personal reasons.



Quiet clearly upper Castes did not consolidate their votes this time.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Star Wars said:


> Bihar voted out the cow and ended up with the fodder


IMO they made a cow argument to a community whose main job for centuries has been raising and selling cows milk. If anyone knows how to take care of cows in Bihar, it would be the yadavas. I doubt those people trying to save the cows know anything about cows or taking care of them. Yadavas thought the whole issue of Beef an insult to them. First poor yadavas sell old cows to butcher to earn some money. So calling such people un-hindu was an insult to their identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

saurav said:


> MP is a different case. In Maharashtra if BJP does not tie up with Shiv Sena and Congress-NCP fight together, BJP will be in lot more difficult position.



No, Maharastra is the only state in the country where both the ruling and opposition party space belongs to Hindutva ideologues, congress-NCP combine or no combine.


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> IMO they made a cow argument to a community whose main job for centuries has been raising and selling cows milk. If anyone knows how to take care of cows in Bihar, it would be the yadavas. I doubt those people trying to save the cows know anything about cows or taking care of them. Yadavas thought the whole issue of Beef an insult to them. First poor yadavas sell old cows to butcher to earn some money. So calling such people un-hindu was an insult to their identity.



Never even in 1 BJP rally have i heard them talking about cows in Bihar. The whole cow issue is media created

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> Quiet clearly upper Castes did not consolidate their votes this time.



Correct. BJP should try to find out the reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Bitter Melon said:


> Cow dung is quite valuable as a fertilizer. It does not translate into bombing of oil producing countries.


Apparently its good only for BJP fans skin but bad for the election victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Correct. BJP should try to find out the reason.



They love to shoot themselves in the foot, thats why


----------



## saurav

Star Wars said:


> They love to shoot themselves in the foot, thats why



Yes. Could be as simple as this. Or, maybe something else


----------



## indiatester

What a disappointment. Was traveling today and just logged on.
So Delhi and Bihar... /me not happy


----------



## Star Wars

saurav said:


> Yes. Could be as simple as this. Or, maybe something else



Voted for congress, before BJP congress used to get U.C votes.


----------



## Bitter Melon

Juggernautjatt said:


> Apparently its good only for BJP fans skin but bad for the election victory.



I do not see how? Bihar was always a non-BJP bastion. Even 2014 was a surprise result in Bihar. Not something expected. This time it took consolidation of the entire opposition in what is supposed to be a multiparty democracy to pull down BJP. So BJP whether you approve of it or not, is the sole Goliath of Indian political spectrum. BJP still rules more than a dozen states in India by itself and also with support of allies. Also richer and more prosperous states.



Star Wars said:


> Never even in 1 BJP rally have i heard them talking about cows in Bihar. The whole cow issue is media created


Dont be apologetic about the cow whether BJP speaks for it or not. We are in the right and we know it. They just want to us to abandon all our values. Biharis will still kill anyone who kills cows in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

@Guynextdoor2 Congratulations.. your side won.


----------



## Star Wars

Why is Pakistan trending Bihar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663333200521904128

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

*Deadly Kashmir clashes after Indian PM Modi visit*

7 November 2015
From the sectionIndia




Image copyrightAFP
Image captionSecurity forces opened fire and used tear gas to disperse protesters
A demonstrator has been killed in clashes with government troops in Indian-administered Kashmir, following a visit there by PM Narendra Modi.

Police opened fire and used tear gas to disperse the crowds, but the news of the death brought more protesters onto the streets of the city of Srinagar.

The area was in a security lockdown during Mr Modi's visit.

Kashmir, claimed by both India and Pakistan in its entirety, has been a flashpoint for more than 60 years.

The two South Asian rivals have fought two wars over the region in the Himalayas.




Image copyrightEPA
Image captionNarendra Modi said he wanted to "build a new Kashmir, a powerful Kashmir"
During his one-day trip, Mr Modi steered clear of discussing politics.

Instead, he focused on an aid package to the region, promising $12bn (£8bn).

Mr Modi expressed hopes that his could "change the fate of Kashmir".

"I want to build a new Kashmir, a powerful Kashmir," the prime minister said.

But several separatist leaders warned that a political problem could not have an economic solution.

"PM Modi has made the same mistake of weighing the Kashmir issue in rupees," said Omar Abdullah, the former chief minister of the state.
================

Modi is a pariah now.


----------



## SrNair

Aminroop said:


> Don't know if this is true but it's definitely funny.
> 
> View attachment 270354
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @nair @SrNair @rockstarIN



Lol

A Parlimentary meeting is convened in Delhi.I think there will serious repercussion on loud mouths in BJP .Now on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

SrNair said:


> Lol
> 
> A Parlimentary meeting is convened in Delhi.I think there will serious repercussion on loud mouths in BJP .Now on



There has to be some solid moves, Change health minister, Chane Finance Minister. Remove the loud mouth
On a lighter note

Jesus: The First Communist, page 1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SrNair said:


> Lol
> 
> A Parlimentary meeting is convened in Delhi.I think there will serious repercussion on loud mouths in BJP .Now on


They were the reason why BJP got SOME votes.

Check Phase 5.

Bihar and UP are different states. Here development does not work. Loud mouths do.

The polarization should have been done long before. Not so late. The Amit Shah statement was too little too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

SarthakGanguly said:


> They were the reason why BJP got SOME votes.
> 
> Check Phase 5.
> 
> Bihar and UP are different states. Here development does not work. Loud mouths do.
> 
> The polarization should have been done long before. Not so late. The Amit Shah statement was too little too late.



Polarization wont work when entire Biharis pitched against two Gujaratis.
If there was a BJP state face in this elections would have been very different.
Their last resort was to unleash these loud mouth and it didnt help them .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SrNair said:


> Polarization wont work when entire Biharis pitched against two Gujaratis.
> If there was a BJP state face in this elections would have been very different.


True. But even then they did ok. RJD and JDU did not lose their vote share much on the whole. Hence the problem for BJP. 

For some reason, all my Bengali friends are jubilant. I wonder what is the reason for being so happy.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SrNair said:


> Commie tradition
> What can you expect ?


At times like these, deep down I really hope for some Direct Action Day like action that would drive home some sorely needed points. No offence meant, but the deliberate rubbing of salt on open wounds is taking its toll. 



SrNair said:


> Polarization wont work when entire Biharis pitched against two Gujaratis.


Very very good point.  I can't over-emphasize this.



SrNair said:


> Commie tradition
> What can you expect ?


Seriously. One suddenly just asked me what problem does Modi have with beef? I was like...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Reverse Swing: Modi’s governance is a lost opportunity | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Star Wars said:


> Reservation played very little role, its all about Caste, that is all they care about. I,d say maximum 10-20 seats would have been effected by reservation. But numbers MGB has says those in rural areas are not bothered about progress.Truth is ... development plank does not work in Rural heavy areas like Bihar and U.P


 don't talk like BJP don't play caste politics... it explores more option like any other party.... Modi conducted 27 campaigns in Bihar election... which is unusual... he paid more attention, isn't BJP tried gain votes from Rama mandir in ayodhya... Modi offered 2 lac crore package to Bihar... and recently 80000 crore to Kashmir in recent meeting.... when he visited Andhra for foundation stone event... he don't even bothered to announce single package... everyone plays politrics... BJP is not exceptional, it just their equation gone wrong... if Media affect is there.... how come BJP got such landslide victory..... sshe guys arguing like everyone should accept whatever BJP wants do... especially some members here furious over those who don't support Modi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arbit

BC this day has been so shitty the pile of dinosaur crap in Jurassic Park looks faint in comparison. I wanted to write a piece on the election and why BJP lost. But for now i will just head to the nearest bar.

@Star Wars bhai ye poora election tumhare predictions par nikal diya. Much disappointed bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

asad71 said:


> Butcher Modi's downfall has begun. It will be swift now. There are a lot of sensible people in India who outweigh the saffron extremists. I am looking for the Butcher landing in ICC The Hague to face trial for Gujarat massacres.



There is some thing in COMMON between India's ENEMIES & SICKULARS in India - They Both Don't Like Modi!!

In the entire HISTORY of the world, there was only *one nation* on Earth that was COLONIZED for 1 whole millennium & now I know the reason, when it comes to Mir Jafars, we have PLENTY of them!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rockstarIN

Aminroop said:


> Don't know if this is true but it's definitely funny.
> 
> View attachment 270354
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly @nair @SrNair @rockstarIN


 
Somebody is trolling our political election statements lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

One comment under some news " If I were BJP, I would withdrew all cases against Lalu and let him be Bihar's CM and then sit back and enjoy"!!

@Star Wars @SrNair @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

danger007 said:


> don't talk like BJP don't play caste politics...



I seriously think even if Shri Ram Comes down to earth & talks about How he will bring Ram Rajya to Bihar some Yadav would have said to another Yadav _*" E babua.....Ye Ramva to Kshatriya hai....Hum Isko Kahe vote kre?"*_

So what do you EXPECT from BJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

thesolar65 said:


> One comment under some news " If I were BJP, I would withdrew all cases against Lalu and let him be Bihar's CM and then sit back and enjoy"!!
> 
> @Star Wars @SrNair @SarthakGanguly



Only CM will be Nitish i predict entire Cabinet to be filled with Lalu's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> There is some thing in COMMON between India's ENEMIES & SICKULARS in India - They Both Don't Like Mod!


Sakshi maharaj of PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

HEllo @Tridibans no post today


----------



## arp2041

nair said:


> Sakshi maharaj of PDF



Oops....I touched a RAW NERVE i guess? 

Just answer me one thing...........Why is Pakistan celebrating? Bihar elections is the top trend in Pakistan! WHY?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> Oops....I touched a RAW NERVE i guess?
> Just answer me one thing...........Why is Pakistan celebrating? Bihar elections is the top trend in Pakistan! WHY?



I guess you should relaxe today!!!!!!


----------



## magudi

Okay enough Modi bashing for today - am signing off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

I hope Lalu places 9 of his children as ministers in BIhar Cabinet


----------



## Yaduveer

Ye @ranjeet kahan gaya 

koyi activity nahi


----------



## Bitter Melon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


>




Wow, there is considerable increase in vote share, it seems that BJP allies failed and they failed to transfer their vote share to BJP


----------



## arp2041

nair said:


> I guess you should relaxe today!!!!!!



I guess you don't have any ANSWERS today 

I agree....when I post....I am simply AWESOME


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> Wow, there is considerable increase in vote share, it seems that BJP allies failed and they failed to transfer their vote share to BJP



And vice versa. BJP failed to transfer its votes share to the allies too.


----------



## raktaka

Bitter Melon said:


>



Yadav vote has remained steady at 18% for lalu and RJD. 

Moral of the story is that to win Bihar you either had to decimate Nitish's credibility or tie up with RJD. 

BJP did neither. 

Or BJP had to do some serious Religious polarization, it did not do that wither. 

So its clear what BJP needs to next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Bang Galore said:


> My guess is that Modi isn't very comfortable with people of intellect like Shourie who also happen to be very independent & strong minded. I don't buy other explanations. Not just Shourie. Modi has made no other appointment of people of such type.



Interesting observation. I have not thought of it that way before that but one look at his council of ministers and you realize that it may be actually true. Probably that's what Shourie meant when he called Modi the weakest PM? He acts very strong but for him to feel strong, he probably needs to be away from strong independent minded intellectuals like Shourie? Otherwise why would you give the HRD ministry to someone who has absolutely no idea about higher education? 

By the way after transforming words like secular, liberal etc into _gaalis, _the latest trend is to make intellectual a gaali. That's what I have been observing of late.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SrNair said:


> I think the smart guy that asked that stupid question would be a 100% Hindu Commie .


Smart gal.


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


>



Every parties vote share decreased, while BJP's increased.


----------



## The Huskar

Damn what a wasted weekend.First got dumped on friday,then Chelsea lost on Saturday and cherry on the top sunday bought this.Too tired man.......too tired.
@Star Wars bro, you didn't bet any money on this election,did you??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

jaunty said:


> By the way after transforming words like secular, liberal etc into _gaalis, _the latest trend is to make intellectual a gaali. That's what I have been observing of late.


Come on. Intellectual is a gaali since the time of 50s and 60s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

SarthakGanguly said:


> Smart gal.



Oh dear.
Perhaps a died hard fan of A Roy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SrNair said:


> Oh dear.
> Perhaps a died hard fan of A Roy.


A Chatterjee no less. So yeah, perhaps. I have seen Bhattacharyas, Chatterjees, Roys and Mookherjees being mostly Commie oriented. hehe. 

In fact a special lady friend of mine, though being born into a Muslim (CPM) family is more pro Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> Interesting observation. I have not thought of it that way before that but one look at his council of ministers and you realize that it may be actually true. Probably that's what Shourie meant when he called Modi the weakest PM? He acts very strong but for him to feel strong, he probably needs to be away from strong independent minded intellectuals like Shourie? Otherwise why would you give the HRD ministry to someone who has absolutely no idea about higher education?
> 
> By the way after transforming words like secular, liberal etc into _gaalis, _the latest trend is to make intellectual a gaali. That's what I have been observing of late.



HRD is doing her job expect some good news December.. Everyone can only curse HRD minister but cant really research on her work done... BTW even Post Graduates don't know shit about higher education, one of them last time when i was studying for govt. exams was asking me how to multiply two 3 digit numbers, that too an M-Tec student. lol. If Modi can side step and overthrow Advani and other half of the BJP top brass to be PM candidate why should Shourie worry him ? Shourie is a loud mouth , nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

@jaunty dada,amar hemantae ki kore ba etiya.Next porixa tu tare no.


----------



## Bitter Melon

jaunty said:


> Interesting observation. I have not thought of it that way before that but one look at his council of ministers and you realize that it may be actually true. Probably that's what Shourie meant when he called Modi the weakest PM? He acts very strong but for him to feel strong, he probably needs to be away from strong independent minded intellectuals like Shourie? Otherwise why would you give the HRD ministry to someone who has absolutely no idea about higher education?
> 
> By the way after transforming words like secular, liberal etc into _gaalis, _the latest trend is to make intellectual a gaali. That's what I have been observing of late.



The so called intellectuals in India would be a galli anywhere in the world. It does not take a Modi to figure it out. The stupidity never ends. Some come up with Jaitley is the faux PM of India. Others with Modi scared of Shourie. You talk about higher education as if you are the vice chancellor of big universities yourself or may be the next Dean of Harvard Business School.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

saurav said:


> Not really. Upper castes are traditional BJP voters. He must have some personal reasons.



Did you see Lalu Press conference with Nitish ? 

He thanked all the backward caste and then He blatantly threatened the upper caste who did not voting for him.


----------



## jaunty

The Huskar said:


> @jaunty dada,amar hemantae ki kore ba etiya.Next porixa tu tare no.



Axomot BJP jikibo I think, people need a change and BJP is the only alternative at this point.


----------



## Bitter Melon

raktaka said:


> Yadav vote has remained steady at 18% for lalu and RJD.
> 
> Moral of the story is that to win Bihar you either had to decimate Nitish's credibility or tie up with RJD.
> 
> BJP did neither.
> 
> Or BJP had to do some serious Religious polarization, it did not do that wither.
> 
> So its clear what BJP needs to next time.



Yup, that is right. BJP was trying to be the nice guy by not viciously going after the corrupt congress or lalu either. If Sonia had been in jail that would have sent a more powerful message than all its development talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

arp2041 said:


> I guess you don't have any ANSWERS today
> 
> I agree....when I post....I am simply AWESOME



No doubt you are awesome..

By the way I don't mind being called a Pakistani for opposing BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

arp2041 said:


> I seriously think even if Shri Ram Comes down to earth & talks about How he will bring Ram Rajya to Bihar some Yadav would have said to another Yadav _*" E babua.....Ye Ramva to Kshatriya hai....Hum Isko Kahe vote kre?"*_
> 
> So what do you EXPECT from BJP?



Also on the other side, He is a proud hindu god, hence is inherently divisive, polarizing figure. Completely against the Idea of India, it is in fact the equivalent of dropping a nuke on it


----------



## Bang Galore

jaunty said:


> By the way after transforming words like secular, liberal etc into _gaalis, _the latest trend is to make intellectual a gaali. That's what I have been observing of late.


You abuse what you are not....not secular...not liberal...not.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

nair said:


> No doubt you are awesome..
> 
> By the way I don't mind being called a Pakistani for opposing BJP



Vote for Jayalalitha if you are in TN......

Vote for Congress if you are in Kerala.....

Vote for Patnaik if you are in Orissa....

Vote for Sheila Dikshit if you are in Delhi.....

I won't say a WORD.

What I am angered about is how on EARTH can anyone vote for LALU??

If Nitish would have fought alone & won, I wouldn't had said any word......

As i said, More than BJP, it's about INDIA for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## raktaka

Bitter Melon said:


> Yup, that is right. BJP was trying to be the nice guy by not viciously going after the corrupt congress or lalu either. If Sonia had been in jail that would have sent a more powerful message than all its development talks.



Exactly.

Nice guys finish last. Modi got respect because of Godhra retaliation and development. He is falling into the Advani Trap.

But I also suspect Modi of Hubris in Bihar.

He did not give enough respect to Caste nor did he highlight how Nitish tried to murder him during the modi rally bomb blast or how Nitish gave tacit support to terrorists by not allowing Bihar police to arrest or interrogate them.

Second mistake was loose the strategy team who ended up working for Nitish.

Final mistake was to ignore Bihari leaders and try and replicate Maharashtra and Haryana. That did not work in Bihar because Bihar already had a tall leader in Nitish and Lalu unlike the two other states where there was a leadership Vacuum. He should have learned from Delhi which already had a strong leader in AK.



arp2041 said:


> Vote for Jayalalitha if you are in TN......
> 
> Vote for Congress if you are in Kerala.....
> 
> Vote for Patnaik if you are in Orissa....
> 
> Vote for Sheila Dikshit if you are in Delhi.....
> 
> I won't say a WORD.
> 
> What I am angered about is how on EARTH can anyone vote for LALU??
> 
> If Nitish would have fought alone & won, I wouldn't had said any word......
> 
> As i said, More than BJP, it's about INDIA for me.



The Yadavs have always voted for Lalu and Mulayam and that is unlikely to change. The Muslims and Xtians has always voted for whoever is against Hindutva. That is unlikely to change either. 

The Women voted for Nitish because they saw him as someone who empowered them. Bihar BJP had no such image among the women. 

The Youth i.e. young voters do not remember "jungle raj" and do not associate Lalu with Kidnapping, Rape, dacoity etc. They associate him with Strength. The Strength to replace upper caste with Yadavs and make Yadavs the default "upper caste" in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

jaunty said:


> Axomot BJP jikibo I think, people need a change and BJP is the only alternative at this point.


Nohie mane Congress aru AIUDF log lagi gol no.So mane ki hoi eku dhoribo pora nai moi.
Aru Bihar electionor kiba effect hobo jen lagise ne?


----------



## Joe Shearer

magudi said:


> Its game over guys and if Modi makes no amends and continues the same way till 2019 , its game over for him also anyway am quitting this thread as promised , will confine myself to indian defence section



@magudi 
Why such half-measures? If it's worth doing, it's worth doing completely.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bitter Melon said:


> Yup, that is right. BJP was trying to be the nice guy by not viciously going after the corrupt congress or lalu either. If Sonia had been in jail that would have sent a more powerful message than all its development talks.


I think BJP has done behind the scenes deals with Congress - perhaps a share in the black money. Otherwise not going after Congress makes absolutely no sense. If confirmed, BJP will lose support. Mine for sure.


----------



## Bitter Melon

SarthakGanguly said:


> I think BJP has done behind the scenes deals with Congress - perhaps a share in the black money. Otherwise not going after Congress makes absolutely no sense. If confirmed, BJP will lose support. Mine for sure.



You need some help. First of all try to not bring down the side you claim to be supporting after screaming from the roof tops about your allegiance to them. If your trust in them is so weak, I do not know what you are doing in the Hindutva camp at all.


----------



## raktaka

Joe Shearer said:


> @magudi
> Why such half-measures? If it's worth doing, it's worth doing completely.



I remember you making such promises too ........ why not first start taking your own advice ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bitter Melon said:


> You need some help. First of all try to not bring down the side you claim to be supporting after screaming from the roof tops about your allegiance to them. If your trust in them is so weak, I do not know what you are doing in the Hindutva camp at all.


I am having doubts of BJP being in the Hindutva camp. The polarization is ONE power that BJP had in Bihar. And it was used in the slog overs. Smart? Or self inflicted gunshot to the chest? 



The Huskar said:


> Nohie mane Congress aru AIUDF log lagi gol no.So mane ki hoi eku dhoribo pora nai moi.
> Aru Bihar electionor kiba effect hobo jen lagise ne?


You too Bengali?  So many bongs here.


----------



## Bitter Melon

SarthakGanguly said:


> I think BJP has done behind the scenes deals with Congress - perhaps a share in the black money. Otherwise not going after Congress makes absolutely no sense. If confirmed, BJP will lose support. Mine for sure.



BJP did not go after Sonia not because they are corrupt but because they try to be the official Goody Two Shoes and have this self image where they are going to teach the world how to live without grudges and peace and such tomfoolery.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bitter Melon said:


> how to live without grudges and peace and such tomfoolery.


Prithviraj Syndrome. No God can save them if they truly believed it. Even for once. 

Personally I don't think the BJP leadership to be so saintly either. Except for Modi and some other ex swayamsevaks, I have doubts on the integrity of many men. I can't explain the lack of action in this regard in any other way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

Bitter Melon said:


> BJP did not go after Sonia not because they are corrupt but because they try to be the official Goody Two Shoes and have this self image where they are going to teach the world how to live without grudges and peace and such tomfoolery.



Modi should have gone after her for the right reasons. Massive Corruption. Not for grudges.

Dr. Swamy is still forced to fight from outside the system rather than inside the system. Who's fault is that ?

Worse Dr. Swamy is forced to fight the govt. over hate speech in Hight Court. Modi should have unleashed him over the CONgress and rest of the political enemies and "allies" like SS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

raktaka said:


> Dr. Swamy is still forced to fight from outside the system rather than inside the system. Who's fault is that ?
> 
> Worse Dr. Swamy is forced to fight the govt. over hate speech in Hight Court. Modi shold have unleashed him over the CONgress and rest of the political enemies and "allies" like SS.


Exactly.


----------



## Bitter Melon

SarthakGanguly said:


> Prithviraj Syndrome. No God can save them if they truly believed it. Even for once.
> 
> Personally I don't think the BJP leadership to be so saintly either. Except for Modi and some other ex swayamsevaks, I have doubts on the integrity of many men. I can't explain the lack of action in this regard in any other way.



The whole top leadership have some or other association with RSS. They are made in that mode. If they were corrupt then Indian corruption index would not have improved so much. I think North Indians suffer from being over clever. They see a dagger and cloak game everywhere even when it is not.


----------



## Spectre

SarthakGanguly said:


> I am having doubts of BJP being in the Hindutva camp. The polarization is ONE power that BJP had in Bihar. And it was used in the slog overs. Smart? Or self inflicted gunshot to the chest?
> 
> 
> You too Bengali?  So many bongs here.



Is winning the only thing or does country matters too? In this case the two are mutually exclusive and their is a choice which needs to be made. Lets us not forget when Modi and his party speaks they speak for all Indians not just a subset. 

Otherwise after analysing the numbers, I believe your point stands - Polarization from the get go would have led to more favorable results for BJP - still not enough to win the elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

indiatester said:


> @Guynextdoor2 Congratulations.. your side won.



The bad lot lost 



Bitter Melon said:


> The whole top leadership have some or other association with RSS. They are made in that mode. If they were corrupt then Indian corruption index would not have improved so much. I think North Indians suffer from being over clever. They see a dagger and cloak game everywhere even when it is not.



But they are corrupt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

SarthakGanguly said:


> Prithviraj Syndrome. No God can save them if they truly believed it. Even for once.
> 
> Personally I don't think the BJP leadership to be so saintly either. Except for Modi and some other ex swayamsevaks, I have doubts on the integrity of many men. I can't explain the lack of action in this regard in any other way.



the leaders who have have come directly from RSS into seat of power are still honest, the case being haryana CM though not very popular in governance yet but still honest man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

Spectre said:


> Is winning the only thing or does country matters too? In this case the two are mutually exclusive and their is a choice which needs to be made. Lets us not forget when Modi and his party speaks they speak for all Indians not just a subset.
> 
> Otherwise after analysing the numbers, I believe your point stands - Polarization from the get go would have led to more favorable results for BJP - still not enough to win the elections



Hindu polarization would have Guaranteed BJP Win. Do you doubt it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

raktaka said:


> Modi should have gone after her for the right reasons. Massive Corruption. Not for grudges.
> 
> Dr. Swamy is still forced to fight from outside the system rather than inside the system. Who's fault is that ?
> 
> Worse Dr. Swamy is forced to fight the govt. over hate speech in Hight Court. Modi should have unleashed him over the CONgress and rest of the political enemies and "allies" like SS.



They work with a different mindset. I saw Pratap Simha's tweets. He is the BJP MP from Mysore. He said Dr. Swamy alone is enough to take on Sonia Gandhi while his govt should focus on only development. So there is this complete abdication of responsibility of punishing the corrupt on part of the Modi govt. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663203034026016768
The ecosystem loyal to Congress has not been disbanded yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

Bitter Melon said:


> They work with a different mindset. I saw Pratap Simha's tweets. He is the BJP MP from Mysore. He said Dr. Swamy alone is enough to take on Sonia Gandhi while his govt should focus on only development. So there is this complete abdication of responsibility of punishing the corrupt on part of the Modi govt.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663203034026016768
> The ecosystem loyal to Congress has not been disbanded yet.



Exactly. Complete abdication from a legal responsibility point of view.

Complete abdication from a political expedient point of view.

The purpose of ANY Battle is to WIN. Use what ever means necessary and whatever Weapons required. Dr. Swamy is a deadly astra which should have been used early into the battle since the courts work SLOW in India.


I personally think its a Pritiviraj Chauhan syndrome. We never learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

Bang Galore said:


> You abuse what you are not....not secular...not liberal...not.....



You abuse it even more when you see people who would not even be qualified to be good shoe shine boys pretend to be secular, liberal, and .....


----------



## noksss

Bang Galore said:


> Yup, buddy. Nothing matters. 2014 was just another regular election which will automatically replicate itself in 2019...... the mandate was not historic & a once in a lifetime opportunity.....Modi was elected to only talk & complain about the opposition........



So you mean to say modi has done nothing for the country with respect to improving foriegn affairs with all the countries and how india was placed in corrupition index and making india as a better FDI destination and acutioning of natural resources in a transparent manner . Ya afterall 2 election lost he will become a looser and all the idiots like AK.Mamata and congress have become better for india


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Spectre said:


> Is winning the only thing or does country matters too? In this case the two are mutually exclusive and their is a choice which needs to be made. Lets us not forget when Modi and his party speaks they speak for all Indians not just a subset.
> 
> Otherwise after analysing the numbers, I believe your point stands - Polarization from the get go would have led to more favorable results for BJP - still not enough to win the elections


I am just being objective, without taking any other factor into account. The nation and Modi(or rather the movement he represents) are now intricately joined at the hip.

All Indians are one. But for that ideal to be achieved, there needs to be a victorious party driving the agenda.


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The bad lot lost



I am still not sure how LALU can be among the GOOD LOT!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raktaka

arp2041 said:


> I am still not sure how LALU can be among the GOOD LOT!!



Because he stands for "Yadav First" and "Muslims second" and he makes no apologies about it, Unlike the BJP who is always apologetic for speaking up for Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Huskar

SarthakGanguly said:


> You too Bengali?  So many bongs here.


Ami axomiya dada.But I consider Bengalis my slightly accented brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The Huskar said:


> Ami axomiya dada.But I consider Bengalis my slightly accented brothers.


The words seemed as Bengali as anything to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## noksss

Bang Galore said:


> My guess is that Modi *isn't very comfortable with people of intellect like Shourie who also happen to be very independent & strong minded.* I don't buy other explanations. Not just Shourie. Modi has made no other appointment of people of such type.



So what about his selection on ajith doval tells you ?. Isnt he not a *very independent & strong minded person in your view? Comeon man stop creating your own conspiracy theories just bcoz he lost bihar election *


----------



## The Huskar

SarthakGanguly said:


> You too Bengali?  So many bongs here.


Ami axomiya dada.But I consider Bengalis my slightly accented brothers.


SarthakGanguly said:


> The words seemed as Bengali as anything to me.


Bengali and Assamese are almost identical with few writing and dialect differences.Also both people have almost same speech pattern with Assamese being a little softer then Bengali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raktaka

noksss said:


> So what about his selection on ajith doval tells you ?. Isnt he not a *very independent & strong minded person in your view? Comeon man stop creating your own conspiracy theories just bcoz he lost bihar election *



People provide reasons to justify their Bias. Its standard Human practice.


----------



## Joe Shearer

SarthakGanguly said:


> I think BJP has done behind the scenes deals with Congress - perhaps a share in the black money. Otherwise not going after Congress makes absolutely no sense. If confirmed, BJP will lose support. Mine for sure.



How is that possible?

From your "I shall send men there" to your reports of what happened in RSS meetings, you have projected yourself as an RSS member. Either that is true or untrue. I think it is untrue. But if we were to take you at your word, and you are an RSS member, then you have no freedom or flexibility in the matter. Those who could do deals with the Congress could only be RSS appointed ministers. How can an RSS member stop supporting the BJP due to the misdeeds of RSS-approved ministers?



raktaka said:


> I remember you making such promises too ........ why not first start taking your own advice ?



Yes, I shall. Not at your say-so, but when I wish it. For now, sit with the election results and re-do your homework.



Spectre said:


> Is winning the only thing or does country matters too? In this case the two are mutually exclusive and their is a choice which needs to be made. Lets us not forget when Modi and his party speaks they speak for all Indians not just a subset.
> 
> Otherwise after analysing the numbers, I believe your point stands - Polarization from the get go would have led to more favorable results for BJP - still not enough to win the elections



There would have been NO change.


----------



## LaBong

jaunty said:


> the way after transforming words like secular, liberal etc into _gaalis, _the latest trend is to make intellectual a gaali. That's what I have been observing of late.


What more funny is BJP's online warriors who call the liberal intelligentsia as privileged assholes, are now badmouthing biharis as uneducated casteist louts! 

Arre chahte kya ho bhai?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raktaka

Joe Shearer said:


> Yes, I shall. Not at your say-so, but when I wish it. For now, sit with the election results and re-do your homework.



Then you should remember your own worthless advice and practice it before telling @arp2041 on what he should do. 

Otherwise one might think you are an *Hypocrite *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

[Bregs] said:


> the leaders who have have come directly from RSS into seat of power are still honest, the case being haryana CM though not very popular in governance yet but still honest man.



Honest? What is that honesty worth, when with every breath they take, they breathe out hatred?



raktaka said:


> Then you should remember your own worthless advice and practice it before telling @arp2041 on what he should do.
> 
> Otherwise one might think you are an *Hypocrite *




Except for butt-hurt Sanghis like you, nobody else will. Having a tough day, aren't you?



noksss said:


> So what about his selection on ajith doval tells you ?. Isnt he not a *very independent & strong minded person in your view? Comeon man stop creating your own conspiracy theories just bcoz he lost bihar election *



You don't read very well, do you? There were two parts to that characterisation; only one part was independent and strong-minded, and he isn't even that. He certainly isn't the other part at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raktaka

Joe Shearer said:


> Except for butt-hurt Sanghis like you, nobody else will. Having a tough day, aren't you?



Your Hypocrisy is an established fact in pdf  ....... do you doubt it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

LaBong said:


> What more funny is BJP's online warriors who call the liberal intelligentsia as privileged assholes, are now badmouthing biharis as uneducated casteist louts!
> 
> Arre chahte kya ho bhai?



Very simple.

They have nothing against privileged assholes. It's just that they want to be the only ones around. It's competition that they hate and want to eliminate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Some interesting facts of Bihar election - 
Both CPI(M) and the CPI, who together polled less than 2% of the votes and didn’t win a single seat between them. But, their smaller cousin CPI(ML), which has a history of ground-level activism in the state, did much better and picked up two seats.
5 out of 6 Asaduddin Owaisi’s MIM candidates failed to save even their security deposit.
Data from the Election Commission’s website at 7pm on Sunday showed around 2.5% of Bihar’s electorate had voted for NOTA.


----------



## Joe Shearer

raktaka said:


> Your Hypocrisy is an established fact in pdf  ....... do you doubt it ?



Only with you and the rest of the rat-pack. That's what - six members prominently, maybe a total of twelve at worst, counting the silent glowering ones?



Juggernautjatt said:


> Some interesting facts of Bihar election -
> Both CPI(M) and the CPI, who together polled less than 2% of the votes and didn’t win a single seat between them. But, their smaller cousin CPI(ML), which has a history of ground-level activism in the state, did much better and picked up two seats.
> 5 out of 6 Asaduddin Owaisi’s MIM candidates failed to save even their security deposit.
> Data from the Election Commission’s website at 7pm on Sunday showed around 2.5% of Bihar’s electorate had voted for NOTA.



The communists losing to their most extreme member is not good news. MIM losing is good news. They should concentrate on getting aligned with the rest of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

SrNair said:


> Commie tradition
> What can you expect ?



Displaying their love for mamta perhaps

Difficult to understand... Even educated literate people do not understand the importance of growth or development. 

When it comes to voting people just go crazy

But if dey see something wrong they will blame the government at drop of hat


----------



## raktaka

skyisthelimit said:


> Displaying their love for mamta perhaps
> 
> Difficult to understand... Even educated literate people do not understand the importance of growth or development.
> 
> When it comes to voting people just go crazy
> 
> But if dey see something wrong they will blame the government at drop of hat



That is because people don't vote on what they think. they vote on what they FEEL.

Winning elections is always about managing Feelings. Nitish just made them feel better. Lalu gave his guys pride. Muslims voted for hate/fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Joe Shearer said:


> Either that is true or untrue. I think it is untrue. But if we were to take you at your word, and you are an RSS member, then you have no freedom or flexibility in the matter. Those who could do deals with the Congress could only be RSS appointed ministers. How can an RSS member stop supporting the BJP due to the misdeeds of RSS-approved ministers?



RSS influence is not as strong as you expect. And yes, we do lack flexibility. But that is true for any aging organization. Once the new generation takes over, things will change.


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663315967028559872

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> What more funny is BJP's online warriors who call the liberal intelligentsia as privileged assholes, are now badmouthing *biharis as uneducated casteist louts*!
> 
> Arre chahte kya ho bhai?


 Where?


----------



## raktaka

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663315967028559872



Maybe this is what they meant by "rising intolerance in India"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

SarthakGanguly said:


> RSS influence is not as strong as you expect. And yes, we do lack flexibility. But that is true for any aging organization. Once the new generation takes over, things will change.



What can I say? 

Good luck and congratulations. And wear clean underwear (ask Derek O'Brien for an explanation).



raktaka said:


> Is that what you tell yourself ?  ..... Did today's election result give you a stiffy ? Spend your mojo with your wife pops, no point in jerking all over pdf in celebration.



Naah, only public celebrations. The kind you would have liked but couldn't get up to do.



SrNair said:


> Commie tradition
> What can you expect ?



No ethnic slurs. Take this as a warning.



SarthakGanguly said:


> At times like these, deep down I really hope for some Direct Action Day like action that would drive home some sorely needed points. No offence meant, but the deliberate rubbing of salt on open wounds is taking its toll.
> 
> 
> Very very good point.  I can't over-emphasize this.
> 
> 
> Seriously. One suddenly just asked me what problem does Modi have with beef? I was like...



For once your ready tongue seems to have quietened down. Instructive to watch you in this state.


----------



## Joe Shearer

arp2041 said:


> There is some thing in COMMON between India's ENEMIES & SICKULARS in India - They Both Don't Like Modi!!
> 
> In the entire HISTORY of the world, there was only *one nation* on Earth that was COLONIZED for 1 whole millennium & now I know the reason, when it comes to Mir Jafars, we have PLENTY of them!!



<sob>

<We lost the elections and nobody loves us any more>

<sob>



arp2041 said:


> There is some thing in COMMON between India's ENEMIES & SICKULARS in India - They Both Don't Like Modi!!
> 
> In the entire HISTORY of the world, there was only *one nation* on Earth that was COLONIZED for 1 whole millennium & now I know the reason, when it comes to Mir Jafars, we have PLENTY of them!!



<sob>

<We lost the elections and nobody loves us any more>


Star Wars said:


> Every parties vote share decreased, while BJP's increased.



They should have won. What a pity.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Come on. Intellectual is a gaali since the time of 50s and 60s.



Damn.

Missed that. Thank Heaven you were there to remind us.



Bitter Melon said:


> The so called intellectuals in India would be a galli anywhere in the world. It does not take a Modi to figure it out. The stupidity never ends. Some come up with Jaitley is the faux PM of India. Others with Modi scared of Shourie. You talk about higher education as if you are the vice chancellor of big universities yourself or may be the next Dean of Harvard Business School.



@jaunty 

You need to give them to recover. None of them can speak straight today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Joe Shearer said:


> Damn.
> 
> Missed that. Thank Heaven you were there to remind us.


Come on. The Communist disdain for intellectuals was well known.



Joe Shearer said:


> <sob>
> 
> <We lost the elections and nobody loves us any more>
> 
> <sob>
> 
> 
> 
> <sob>
> 
> <We lost the elections and nobody loves us any more>
> 
> 
> They should have won. What a pity.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Missed that. Thank Heaven you were there to remind us.
> 
> 
> 
> @jaunty
> 
> You need to give them to recover. None of them can speak straight today.


Btw, whats for dinner today sir? I guess celebrations are in order.


----------



## Joe Shearer

SarthakGanguly said:


> Come on. The Communist disdain for intellectuals was well known.
> 
> 
> Btw, whats for dinner today sir? I guess celebrations are in order.



On the contrary, they made a great play for the intellectuals and there were dozens of pretentious people who played along with them. You have no idea what you are talking about.

Dinner is beef-steak, rare, with onion sauce of course. The fact that I am a vegetarian shouldn't, mustn't inhibit you.



SarthakGanguly said:


> *Come on. The Communist disdain for intellectuals was well known.*
> 
> 
> Btw, whats for dinner today sir? I guess celebrations are in order.



Are you for real?


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> Every parties vote share decreased, while BJP's increased.



BJP contested more than 50+ seats compared to last election so BJP's vote share increased ,RJD contested alone last time and got only 19% vote this time they contested only in 100 seats and managed to get 18%

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NKVD

Marxist said:


> BJP contested more than 50+ seats compared to last election so BJP's vote share increased ,RJD contested alone last time and got only 19% vote this time they contested only in 100 seats and managed to get 18%


You should consider that fact bjp as party never came to power in bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Joe Shearer said:


> On the contrary, they made a great play for the intellectuals and there were dozens of pretentious people who played along with them. You have no idea what you are talking about.


In India, yes. In Germany(1919), in Russia(1920s) - scores of intellectuals were killed. I am speaking generally. 
In India, even the far Left considered a substantial number of intellectuals less than human. I perfectly know what I am talking about. Radical movements have always had a hate reserved for the entrenched intelligentsia.


----------



## IndoCarib

Bihar becomes 'top Twitter trend' in Pakistan - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Darmashkian said:


> @Abingdonboy @Spectre Your opinion?


The high hopes I had for Modi's tenure are over as far as I am concerned. I said a few weeks ago that the results of the Bihar elections were make or break for this GoI and the outcome has been far worse than even the most pessimistic projections going into the election.

Modi has no one else to blame but himself and his party, did he really buy into the "Modi wave"? Did he loose perspective? I would have thought the absolute thrashing they got in Delhi would be enough to wake these clowns up but no, they made the same mistakes and actually compounded them.

"Fringe elements" get the blame but when you do nothing to address the "fringe" you are effectively condoning their behaviour and thus tarnishing yourself with the same brush. 

Modi has in fact, in retrospect, made the worst decision in all of his strategic moves- he has failed to build a consensus, he has failed to keep his party in check and he has throughly squandered his mandate.


Modi can talk the talk but his actions (or lack thereof) have torpedoed many of our hopes and the situation isn't looking any rosier going into 2019.


Another lame duck PM for India it seems, from my point of view this was a once in a generation opportunity that has been lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

SarthakGanguly said:


> In India, yes. In Germany(1919), in Russia(1920s) - scores of intellectuals were killed. I am speaking generally.
> In India, even the far Left considered a substantial number of intellectuals less than human. I perfectly know what I am talking about. Radical movements have always had a hate reserved for the entrenched intelligentsia.



Germany 1919? Where and how were intellectuals killed? These were the Rosa Luxembourg-Karl Liebknecht years, when Bertolt Brecht ruled supreme over Berlin. Whom did you have in mind?

As for Russia 1920s, what Stalin did is difficult to assign to Communism as such. You are probably already aware that these purges were directed at a particular community, so that rather defangs your reference; you should be citing the opposite examples.

And in no other country, in no other circumstances, except during Mao Zedong's Cultural Revolution, was there any problem between the communists and intellectuals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoCarib said:


> Bihar becomes 'top Twitter trend' in Pakistan - Times of India


And why not? The significance of these elections are clearly not lost on them. Of course they are going to be celebrating this result.


----------



## Spectre

Joe Shearer said:


> Germany 1919? Where and how were intellectuals killed? These were the Rosa Luxembourg-Karl Liebknecht years, when Bertolt Brecht ruled supreme over Berlin. Whom did you have in mind?
> 
> As for Russia 1920s, what Stalin did is difficult to assign to Communism as such. You are probably already aware that these purges were directed at a particular community, so that rather defangs your reference; you should be citing the opposite examples.
> 
> And in no other country, in no other circumstances, except during Mao Zedong's Cultural Revolution, was there any problem between the communists and intellectuals.



Present Russia and China are not so hospitable for intellectuals but then I guess there not communist in the strictest sense but even when Russia was communist the system threw up Stalin and Lenin.

Communism in practice always have placed artificial limits and the truly free thinking intellectuals have always been muzzled in such regimes when they get out of the established line.

I hate quoting Ayn Rand as I truly despise her but she wasn't way off the mark when she said

_It is the Communists’ intention to make people think that personal success is somehow achieved at the expense of others and that every successful man has hurt somebody by becoming successful. It is the Communists’ aim to discourage all personal effort and to drive men into a hopeless, dispirited, gray herd of robots who have lost all personal ambition, who are easy to rule, willing to obey and willing to exist in selfless servitude to the State._

This is what the communism gave us - WB being the experiment I have seen come to fruition with my eyes.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

NKVD said:


> You should consider that fact bjp as party never came to power in bihar



Yes i considered that and also considering the facts like 2014 assembly bypoll results where this MGB sweeped 7/10 seats ,we failed to project a CM in bihar, Allies failed miserably...etc ,But we fought this election for a victory and we were confident about a victory till 9.30-10 am this morning ...no need hide our loss behind these technicalities like percentage ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Spectre said:


> Present Russia and China are not so hospitable for intellectuals but then I guess there not communist in the strictest sense but even when Russia was the system threw up Stalin and Lenin.
> 
> Communism in practice always have placed artificial limits and the truly free thinking intellectuals have always been muzzled in such regimes when they get out of the established line.
> 
> I hate quoting Ayn Rand as I truly despise her but she wasn't way off the mark when she said
> 
> _It is the Communists’ intention to make people think that personal success is somehow achieved at the expense of others and that every successful man has hurt somebody by becoming successful. It is the Communists’ aim to discourage all personal effort and to drive men into a hopeless, dispirited, gray herd of robots who have lost all personal ambition, who are easy to rule, willing to obey and willing to exist in selfless servitude to the State._
> 
> This is what the communism gave us - WB being the experiment I have seen come to fruition with my eyes.
> 
> Regards



I didn't see that happening in west Bengal. I saw a lot of artificial pampering of the intellectual, and their being put on pedestals. That is if they were cooperative. Those who were not were quite simply frozen out.

As for the allusion to post-war Germany and to Soviet Russia, I doubt that people are familiar with what happened, even at the level that I was at Presidency. I don't really know what was meant by the remark I am answering.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Joe Shearer said:


> I didn't see that happening in west Bengal. I saw a lot of artificial pampering of the intellectual, and their being put on pedestals. That is if they were cooperative. Those who were not were quite simply frozen out.
> 
> As for the allusion to post-war Germany and to Soviet Russia, I doubt that people are familiar with what happened, even at the level that I was at Presidency. I don't really know what was meant by the remark I am answering.


There are some good news from Kerala also. 
GRAND VICTORY OF LEFT PARTIES IN KERALA OVER CONGRESS & BJP ;

Gram Panchayts :
Total = 941
Left = 551
UDF= 362 ( Ruling party congress 
led front )
BJP = 14, others 14.

Block Panchayts :
Left = 90
UDF =61
BJP = 0 , others 1.

Distt. Panchayts :
Left =7
UDF =7
BJP = 0

Municipalities :
Left = 44
UDF =41
BJP = 1

Corporations :
Left = 4
UDF =2
BJP= 0


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Joe Shearer said:


> Germany 1919? Where and how were intellectuals killed? These were the Rosa Luxembourg-Karl Liebknecht years, when Bertolt Brecht ruled supreme over Berlin. Whom did you have in mind?
> 
> As for Russia 1920s, what Stalin did is difficult to assign to Communism as such. You are probably already aware that these purges were directed at a particular community, so that rather defangs your reference; you should be citing the opposite examples.
> 
> And in no other country, in no other circumstances, except during Mao Zedong's Cultural Revolution, was there any problem between the communists and intellectuals.


You already gave three of the most successful revolutionary examples. Of course, Germany was saved by the Weimar's few Reichswehr (helped by the Freikorps) but that is a different story.

And why would Stalin not count as a Communist?  No true Scotsman, sir?


----------



## Spectre

Joe Shearer said:


> I didn't see that happening in west Bengal. I saw a lot of artificial pampering of the intellectual, and their being put on pedestals. That is if they were cooperative. Those who were not were quite simply frozen out.
> 
> As for the allusion to post-war Germany and to Soviet Russia, I doubt that people are familiar with what happened, even at the level that I was at Presidency. I don't really know what was meant by the remark I am answering.



I am not clear on the timelines but Tasleema Nasreen but communist govt failed to prevent the hounding out of Tasleema Nasreen. I have no detailed idea about post WW1 politics so I can't add anything to that.

P.S. I am extremely biased against the post congress govts in WB, so I won't be argue objectively.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Spectre said:


> Present Russia and China are not so hospitable for intellectuals but then I guess there not communist in the strictest sense but even when Russia was the system threw up Stalin and Lenin.
> 
> Communism in practice always have placed artificial limits and the truly free thinking intellectuals have always been muzzled in such regimes when they get out of the established line.
> 
> I hate quoting Ayn Rand as I truly despise her but she wasn't way off the mark when she said
> 
> _It is the Communists’ intention to make people think that personal success is somehow achieved at the expense of others and that every successful man has hurt somebody by becoming successful. It is the Communists’ aim to discourage all personal effort and to drive men into a hopeless, dispirited, gray herd of robots who have lost all personal ambition, who are easy to rule, willing to obey and willing to exist in selfless servitude to the State._
> 
> This is what the communism gave us - WB being the experiment I have seen come to fruition with my eyes.
> 
> Regards


Ah, Music to my ears.


----------



## asad71

arp2041 said:


> There is some thing in COMMON between India's ENEMIES & SICKULARS in India - They Both Don't Like Modi!!
> 
> In the entire HISTORY of the world, there was only *one nation* on Earth that was COLONIZED for 1 whole millennium & now I know the reason, when it comes to Mir Jafars, we have PLENTY of them!!



Mir Jafar was ours (BD and Pak). Yours were Umi Chand Rai Durlav, Jagath Seths (Mahtab Chand and Swarup Chand, and the Chief Purohit of Burdwan. Except the Purohit all the others were Marwari Banyas whose descendants are still doing well in India.


----------



## Jai Bharat

After thinking about the election and results for some time and analysing the situation more, here are my final conclusions:

In short, BJP lost because they cannot separate *National* politics with* Local* politcs.

BJP lost not to Nitish, not to Congress or secularism or intolerance or whatever bullshit the pseudo-intellectuals on electronic media run, but to *Lalu Prasad Yadav*.

Compare and contrast Modi's speeches with Lalu's. Despite what the electronic media tries to imply, Modi only ever talks about development, development, development. On the other hand, time and time again Lalu is capable of winning elections because he knows what his people want. His speeches and talks are always about how Yadavs are destined to run Bihar, are the superior caste, deserve the most reservations, etc. *Lalu knows how to play the caste game*, while BJP doesn't even try and utterly fails at it. For example tying up with some washed up leaders such as Manji who wields no power at all.

*Caste based politics plays much less emphasis on National politics, but still governs politics at the local state level*. BJP does not understand this. Calling in Modi to give speeches about development and reform were never going to work in a state that is still 87% rural and still runs on a caste based mindset, while the opponent was shouting Caste, Caste, Caste.

Hopefully BJP understands and learns this lesson. Here is what they should have done:

1. *Run for all 243 seats*. Don't waste your time and political capital with unknown local parties whose stupid commentary might damage the campaign. Manji's non-stop insistence about 'accepting' a CM position did nothing but hurt BJP overall.

2. *Play Dirty Caste Politics*. Loser's get no awards for running clean campaigns free of filthy political caste campaigns. The media doesn't really care and will be anti-Modi anti-BJP anyway.

3. *Have a local caste leader like a Yadav prominently featured as CM*. This will create problems in the long-run I'm sure, but winning elections are the most important task right now. This will cause confusion in vote base. The mind of a voter will be: _Lalu tells me that BJP is anti-Yadav, anti-Reservationism, but they have a Yadav as CM?? Something is not right._

4. *KEEP A DUAL STRATEGY. Let local allied caste leaders play the unholy caste game*, *but have national leaders like Modi come in and talk about development and national vision. *This mix of local politics, national vision will be a big hit with voter-base. Voters want both development of nation, as shown by 2014, but want local political aspirations and caste politics fulfilled. So give them what they want. Don't be so foolish as to think people will abandon generations of local caste-ism in favour solely of national politics and vision (Edit: I feel like this point needs to be emphasized for people on forums, we are here because we want to see a strong, shining India, so we tend to forget the local state-level aspirations that govern local elections and only think about how things would affect national vision). And since the comments of national leaders will be separated from local ones, Modi can keep a clean image. What is the media going to do? Accuse local BJP-allied Yadav leaders of playing local Yadav politics? Nobody would care. This was the the single biggest failure of BJP strategy and Amit Shah. This is what he does not realize, people are not yet ready to leave local caste politics. *You cannot treat Local elections the same as than National ones!*

Going forward 2016 will be a difficult time. But if they properly play the local politically game and mix it in with national level politics and vision from Modi and the centre, then they can win major gains in even difficult elections such as Assam and West Bengal. Remember that all elected officials have a mid-term hit in popularity. This is natural. If anything it would be good if the opposition got cocky and certain of themselves to the point where they underestimate the BJP going forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Saw this on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LaBong

Joe Shearer said:


> And in no other country, in no other circumstances, except during Mao Zedong's Cultural Revolution, was there any problem between the communists and intellectuals.


But communists do cultivate only one set of intellectuals and genrally ostracize anyone with counter narrative.

What do you think would have happened to Nirod C Choudhury had he decided to stay in Bengal?



asad71 said:


> Mir Jafar was ours (BD and Pak). Yours were Umi Chand Rai Durlav, Jagath Seths (Mahtab Chand and Swarup Chand, and the Chief Purohit of Burdwan. Except the Purohit all the others were Marwari Banyas whose descendants are still doing well in India.


What this guy is doing here?



Spectre said:


> I am not clear on the timelines but Tasleema Nasreen but communist govt failed to prevent the hounding out of Tasleema Nasreen.


Nasrin is bad example because she was booted out to counter Mamata's onslaught of minority votes aftermath of Nandigram. 

More apt examples are rw quartets - Swapan, Kanchan, Vivek, Chandan Mitra, who didnt get a space in wb govt approved intelligentsia although largely being able.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haroon Syed

Joe Shearer said:


> Very simple.
> 
> They have nothing against privileged assholes. It's just that they want to be the only ones around. It's competition that they hate and want to eliminate.



Are you a communist or a dalit ?


----------



## Joe Shearer

SarthakGanguly said:


> You already gave three of the most successful revolutionary examples. Of course, Germany was saved by the Weimar's few Reichswehr (helped by the Freikorps) but that is a different story.
> 
> And why would Stalin not count as a Communist?  No true Scotsman, sir?



What three most successful revolutionary examples did I give? Have you any idea of their record? Have you any information about murders they ordered, or intellectuals that they intimidated? 

I suspected this and it's getting firmer. You really know nothing about the period. There were murderous assaults on both sides. The communists did hardly anything. And to think of Brecht in the context of violence is only hilarious.

I am glad that you pounced on the Stalin example. Did you read what I wrote about his purges? And why you should not have been considering that as an example? 

You are much better doing your imitation of a Sturmabteilung Oberfuehrer for the RSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> Where?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

LaBong said:


> But communists do cultivate only one set of intellectuals and genrally ostracize anyone with counter narrative.
> 
> What do you think would have happened to Pramod C Choudhury had he decided to stay in Bengal?
> 
> 
> What this guy is doing here?
> 
> 
> Nasrin is bad example because she was booted out to counter Mamata's onslaught of minority votes aftermath of Nandigram.
> 
> More apt examples are rw quartets - Swapan, Kanchan, Vivek, Chandan Mitra, who didnt get a space in wb govt approved intelligentsia although largely being able.



Who is, or was Pramod C Choudhury?

And you really want to count Swapan DasGupta and Chandan Mitra among the intelligentsia? Seriously?

OK, I'm joking. Those two pissers were five or six years junior in school, so it's difficult to take them seriously. And you are right, communists do tend to favour one side of the category. Just don't tell @SarthakGanguly that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Joe Shearer said:


> Who is, or was Pramod C Choudhury?


Nirod C Chowdhury!!


----------



## Joe Shearer

Haroon Syed said:


> Are you a communist or a dalit ?



Neither.


----------



## fsayed

[http://m.timesofindia.com/elections...imates-BJP-in-Bihar/articleshow/49715601.cms] [Bihar election result: Spectacular comeback for Lalu Yadav as Grand Alliance decimates BJP in Bihar - The Times of India on Mobile] is good,have a look at it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

To all disheartened sanghis, we are fighting a war that was started a millenium back, when ugly barbarians attacked sindh for the first time. we lost swathes of our land after that. we were robbed, our religion,our culture and our women were humilated. scores of us were converted all we could do was cry all days, clutch our straws, bite our teeth and look at heavens to beg gods to come and save us...in a few yrs frm the day shivaji raised his sword to liberate us, we were colonized by britishers..as I said cowards and dhimmies hindus happen to be, we loose every time.. from then to now, we saw many many defeats and few victories.. this is just an other defeat in a battle and there are many more defeats that we will be encountering. don't let your warrior spirits drain.. we will win this war eventually, we will have our revenge on all those anti-nationals, sickular anti-hindus to ground,* but that day is not today.*

coming to the BJP, they should give up there high headed attitude and start from basics. there are signs of improvement in India, but the general population hardly gets it. these topics hardly get reported in media. govt should either encourage RW media in order to advertise there achievements or tame the existing media persons. they need to fasten the reform process in order to increase the growth rate. if our growth rate is anything below 10% during 2019 elections, mark my words we are going to lose the elections badly. this nation will any day chose a 7% UPA over an 8% NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LaBong

Joe Shearer said:


> And you really want to count Swapan DasGupta and Chandan Mitra among the intelligentsia?


Wrong examples I agree! But still communists are no known for their tolerance of opposing voice when they are in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

LaBong said:


> Nirod C Chowdhury!!



<sigh>

You kids will be the death of me. Gordhob, it is Nirad C. Chaudhuri. Ontoto naamta likhte shekho.

Coming to him, why would he not have lasted in Bengal? Why did he not last in Delhi? And how did he get to wherever he died?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> Where?


Just look around.


----------



## Joe Shearer

LaBong said:


> Wrong examples I agree! But still communists are no known for their tolerance of opposing voice when they are in power.



Let me stop fooling around and agree with you.



itachii said:


> To all disheartened sanghis, we are fighting a war that was started a millenium back, when ugly barbarians attacked sindh for the first time. we lost swathes of our land after that. we were robbed, our religion,our culture and our women were humilated. scores of us were converted all we could do was cry all days, clutch our straws, bite our teeth and look at heavens to beg gods to come and save us...in a few yrs frm the day shivaji raised his sword to liberate us, we were colonized by britishers..as I said cowards and dhimmies hindus happen to be, we loose every time.. from then to now, we saw many many defeats and few victories.. this is just an other defeat in a battle and there are many more defeats that we will be encountering. don't let your warrior spirits drain.. we will win this war eventually, we will lynch all those anti-nationals, sickular anti-hindus to ground,* but that day is not today.*
> 
> coming to the BJP, they should give up there high headed attitude and start from basics. there are signs of improvement in India, but the general population hardly gets it. these topics hardly get reported in media. govt should either encourage RW media in order to advertise there achievements or tame the existing media persons. they need to fasten the reform process in order to increase the growth rate. if our growth rate is anything below 10% during 2019 elections, mark my words we are going to lose the elections badly. this nation will any day chose a 7% UPA over an 8% NDA.




Arsehole.


----------



## Jai Bharat

LaBong said:


> But *communists do cultivate only one set of intellectuals* and genrally ostracize anyone with counter narrative.
> 
> What do you think would have happened to Pramod C Choudhury had he decided to stay in Bengal?



To be fair this is true of all fascist movements. Whether they be libero-facists or conservative ones. Dissent is perfectly fine, but here in India we run into a situation where it is more about dissent for the sake of political gain rather than actual differences in ideology. This movement to destroy nation credibility and identity in order to win elections is cancerous, and stems from the idea that country belongs to political parties and political dynasty families rather than the people. There is no developed nation in the East or West where you have 5 consecutive generations of the same family running the country into the ground as if they are some sort of Royalty. This is unprecedented and actually against every modern political ideology from Socialism, Communism, Conservatism, Liberalism, etc. It is only compatible with a Monarchy-type system, aka the Socialist Nehruism political ideology that is exclusive to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Jai Bharat said:


> Dissent is perfectly fine, but here in India we run into a situation where it is more about dissent for the sake of political gain rather than actual differences in ideology.


Sorry don't buy into that. That argument is usually used to discredit dissents. One has every right to be politically motivated, that's why we have political parties.


----------



## Joe Shearer

asad71 said:


> Mir Jafar was ours (BD and Pak). Yours were Umi Chand Rai Durlav, Jagath Seths (Mahtab Chand and Swarup Chand, and the Chief Purohit of Burdwan. Except the Purohit all the others were Marwari Banyas whose descendants are still doing well in India.



I wish you too would do your homework. Watching a young fool is tiresome; watching an old fool is embarrassing.


----------



## itachii

Joe Shearer said:


> Arsehole.


you got a nice name...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haroon Syed

Joe Shearer said:


> Arsehole.



bwahaha this is the language of a professional here.



itachii said:


> you got a nice name...



No it is his last name

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jai Bharat

LaBong said:


> Sorry don't buy into that. That argument is usually used to discredit dissents. One has every right to be politically motivated, that's why we have political parties.



P. V. Narasimha Rao made it quite clear what happens with dissent that is based on ideology instead of politics. He was against Congress being run by foreigners and unqualified individuals with favourable last names, and by being a true liberal and being against dynastic politics he was left to hang by his own party. The 'intellectual' class remained silent because they only support dissent when there is political gain to be had, real dissent about right and wrong behaviour is few and far between in India. This also ties into corruption, people don't want to attack people within their own party for corrupt behaviour because they are too worried and only concerned about how it relates to political gains/loses. You can see this first-hand in Bihar where BJP fielded the most candidates with corruption charges against them, but party members kept quiet and didn't challenge it because of fear about political ramifications. This is why India continues and will remain an extremely corrupt country relative to other developed nations. 

People think first and foremost in terms of politics. This sort of binary thought process and politically polarized behaviour is nearly exclusive to India. 

Do I politically gain from this? -> Do it. Doesn't matter what it is.
Do I not politically gain from this? -> Don't do it. Doesn't matter what it is.

I thought I saw the inklings of change from the likes of AK47, but to no avail. He is willing to tie up and support the likes of corrupt Lalu Prasad just for the sake of politically gain. Really disappointed me. As someone more conservatively aligned, even I had respect for him because I thought he was different.


----------



## arp2041

Joe Shearer said:


> Arsehole.



Sir, I can understand.....AGE can be an Issue but this is what you do when you don't have any reply <arsehole> & <sob> ??

Or the best thing here can be GIVE NEGATIVE RATING which is the best weapon you have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Joe Shearer said:


> Who is, or was Pramod C Choudhury?
> 
> And you really want to count Swapan DasGupta and Chandan Mitra among the intelligentsia? Seriously?
> 
> OK, I'm joking. Those two pissers were five or six years junior in school, so it's difficult to take them seriously. And you are right, communists do tend to favour one side of the category. Just don't tell @SarthakGanguly that.


I heard you. 



Joe Shearer said:


> You are much better doing your imitation of a Sturmabteilung Oberfuehrer for the RSS.


That is not right. I can either be a Sturmabteilung Oberfuhrer(SA). Or the Oberfuhrer of the RSS. 



Joe Shearer said:


> And you really want to count Swapan DasGupta and Chandan Mitra among the intelligentsia? Seriously?


They write good. I follow Mr.Das Gupta when I get time.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> Never even in 1 BJP rally have i heard them talking about cows in Bihar. The whole cow issue is media created


Media created?
?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> Just look around.


No serious person will do that. Kids will. Regardless of their being pro or anti BJP.



The_Showstopper said:


> Media created?
> ?
> View attachment 270432


BJP should either have done that before or messed with the MGB.


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP should either have done that before or messed with the MGB.


Agreed! They should have stuck with what they were good at from the very beginning...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> Agreed! They should have stuck with what they were good at from the very beginning...


It does explain BJP's performance in the Phase V.


----------



## Joe Shearer

SarthakGanguly said:


> I heard you.
> 
> 
> That is not right. I can either be a Sturmabteilung Oberfuhrer(SA). Or the Oberfuhrer of the RSS.
> 
> 
> They write good. I follow Mr.Das Gupta when I get time.



Oberfuehrer you are (so long as you get your spellings correct; you forgot the umlaut).
Do they write good? I thought Swapan writes in quite a pedestrian style. Both of them tend to get confused under pressure, and that is quite entertaining.



Haroon Syed said:


> bwahaha this is the language of a professional here.
> 
> 
> 
> No it is his last name



Not whining today? Good. You can stay up.



arp2041 said:


> Sir, I can understand.....AGE can be an Issue but this is what you do when you don't have any reply <arsehole> & <sob> ??
> 
> Or the best thing here can be GIVE NEGATIVE RATING which is the best weapon you have



True.

I get monosyllabic when contemplating bores.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

itachii said:


> we will lynch all those anti-nationals, sickular anti-hindus to ground,* but that day is not today.*


Did you really mean what you just posted? I think I've heard the bold part in one of the hollywood movie. Aah its Lord of the Rings if I am not wrong...


----------



## rubyjackass

NKVD said:


> You should consider that fact bjp as party never came to power in bihar


As a simple matter, their number of seats came down in Assembly, even though they contested more seats.



Jai Bharat said:


> To be fair this is true of all fascist movements. Whether they be libero-facists or conservative ones. Dissent is perfectly fine, but here in India we run into a situation where it is more about dissent for the sake of political gain rather than actual differences in ideology. This movement to destroy nation credibility and identity in order to win elections is cancerous, and stems from the idea that country belongs to political parties and political dynasty families rather than the people. There is no developed nation in the East or West where you have 5 consecutive generations of the same family running the country into the ground as if they are some sort of Royalty. This is unprecedented and actually against every modern political ideology from Socialism, Communism, Conservatism, Liberalism, etc. It is only compatible with a Monarchy-type system, aka the Socialist Nehruism political ideology that is exclusive to India.


Liberal-fascism is an oxymoron. Marxism is nowhere liberal. For starters its goal is a dictatorship. Ignorant people like you confuse Communism with liberalism and make up meaningless words like liberal-fascism. And Nehru was not a textbook socialist, giving licenses to private people to exploit is not socialism. But it was definitely better than having American corporates running roughshod over a nascent country. Otherwise, as an example of a sector, all the Indian small traders would be employees at a subsidiary of Walmart by now. And yeah, family politics upto Indira was OK. I would say Indira even outdid her capacity as a heir. But the later claimants are scum. And it keeps getting worse with every generation consistently. 

You are right about opposition though. It has become opposition for opposition's sake. At least we now have parties like AAP which explain the rationale behind their every policy stance. If it becomes a norm, then all parties will have to explain their opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> It does explain BJP's performance in the Phase V.


Haven't followed the elections, so can't really comment but as per the previous reports, yes I do agree it pays them quite handsomely..


----------



## Jai Bharat

rubyjackass said:


> As a simple matter, their number of seats came down in Assembly, even though they contested more seats.
> 
> 
> Liberal-fascism is an oxymoron. Marxism is nowhere liberal. For starters its goal is a dictatorship. Ignorant people like you confuse Communism with liberalism and make up meaningless words like liberal-fascism. And Nehru was not a textbook socialist, giving licenses to private people to exploit is not socialism. But it was definitely better than having American corporates running roughshod over a nascent country. Otherwise, as an example of a sector, all the Indian small traders would be employees at a subsidiary of Walmart by now. And yeah, family politics upto Indira was OK. I would say Indira even outdid her capacity as a heir. But the later claimants are scum. And it keeps getting worse with every generation consistently.
> 
> You are right about opposition though. It has become opposition for opposition's sake. At least we now have parties like AAP which explain the rationale behind their every policy stance. If it becomes a norm, then all parties will have to explain their opposition.



I didn't make up or coin the term. It is derived from an extremely influential book here in the West.

Liberal Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Left-wing fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The attempt to stifle dissent, promote censorship, automatically labelling whoever opposes them as racists/communalists/hateful, etc.. These are all elements of Fascism, but are propagated not by the Right Wing, but rather the Left. Europe is a good example of the rise of these sorts of politics. And you are perfectly fine in labelling it as an oxymoron, that was part of the intention of the term. To show the hypocrisy and corruption of true liberalism by the Left.

And my main criticism of Nehru in that post was that it was HE who strived to implement his own dynasty in politics. Nobody asked or forced him to do it. He went against his own high-minded liberal ideals for self benefit (Hence 'Nehruvian' Socialism, combining monarchical dynasty system politics with Socialism). The only other country in the world that has been ruled so long by a single family since 1940s is North Korea, that is how bad it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> Haven't followed the elections, so can't really comment but as per the previous reports, yes I do agree it pays them quite handsomely..


In Bihar and UP. Elsewhere, development plank counts more.



Joe Shearer said:


> Oberfuehrer you are (so long as you get your spellings correct; you forgot the umlaut).
> Do they write good? I thought Swapan writes in quite a pedestrian style. Both of them tend to get confused under pressure, and that is quite entertaining.


Yes, the umlaut is difficult to put in using the English keyboard. Oberfuehrer it should be. 
I appreciate Das Gupta because he is almost like a lone ranger in a sea of left leaning literati.


----------



## Sky lord

Jai Bharat said:


> The only other country in the world that has been ruled so long by a single family since 1940s is North Korea, that is how bad it is.




And we voted them in!!!!

There is something really wrong with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

Here is my analysis.

BJP failed at long term strategy when they failed to court Nitish. They failed at number game when they could not manage constituency wise statistics(which is a natural fallout when contesting alone). They failed to counter caste numbers, though not for lack of effort. They did not have effective campaign; 'development' was not an effective grievance against Nitish. Modi says Nitish was not using money given to Bihar. But people did not buy it. The huge package sounded like a bribe thrown at Biharis. Condescension was in the air.

LJP is not even trying. Manjhi did not show organizational power or ability to support BJP. He lost one of the two seats he contested!! Looked like everyone was lazily waiting for the Messiah's magic. But people knew messiah has Delhi to take care of. In MGB, all heavy weights were complementing each other - Lalu, Nitish, Sharad Yadav, Sonia, RaGa(if you want to count him). In NDA, no voice except Modi was to be heard. Manjhi, Susil Modi and Paswan were not utilised. Looks like everything was run from BJP headquarters without giving airtime to its friends on its media channels.

No CM candidate with Nitish's stature. Although not declaring candidate was a reasonable move IMO, his weaknesses would have become BJP's weaknesses.

And from a perception viewpoint, arrogance was written all over the BJP campaign. Too much Amit Shah and Modi for Bihar. Beef politics did not help. Neither did the attempt to scare lower castes with muslim reservations.

Too much talk and loudness pi$$ed off people.

Lessons:
BJP's weakness is now apparent in contesting 243 seats for an assembly election. Modi even with the time he spent, could do fewer per constituency rallies than RaGa(Arnab pointed this out). The local BJP should have run the show and used Modi only for star appearances. Too much micromanagement from Shah. They left all things to the high command and now ended up in a situation where Congress won 25 seats!! This when majority of the seats it contested were written off as dry seats where BJP had traditional bases. Pappu could have been limited to his 4 seats. They gave a ray of hope to Congress now, which is unforgivable.

Learn to make friends. Tone down on social agendas and stick to development. Work:Talk ratio should improve in people's perceptions. Some simple PR basics should be learned. Like how a person like Modi attacking a local Bihari politician like Nitish calling jungle raj would sound for people.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## itachii

The_Showstopper said:


> Did you really mean what you just posted? I think I've heard the bold part in one of the hollywood movie. Aah its Lord of the Rings if I am not wrong...



lynching is a strong word(I edited my post).. I didn't mean in the physical sense to lynch and kill people, that does more damage and would destroy the interests of the nation. but I do want anti-national elements like gilani, owaisi, arundati roy, mamata, lalu, all of the gandhi dynasty, the award wapsi gang, terrorist and naxal sympathizers, all the fake babas, jihadi sympathizing mullah's, terror missionaries, khalistanis to be exposed and humiliated in public. A situation has to be created where people spite on there faces, eventually a situation arises where they lock themselves in house with shame, that is when we drag them to court and put them in jail for life. ( I dnt want them to be hanged, i want them to live long, long enough that they prefer death over a sub-human life)

yes..aragon's dialogue from lord of the rings.

Aragorn: Hold your ground, hold your ground! Sons of Gondor, of Rohan, my brothers! I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me. A day may come when the courage of men fails, when we forsake our friends and break all bonds of fellowship, but it is not this day. An hour of wolves and shattered shields, when the age of men comes crashing down! But it is not this day! This day we fight! By all that you hold dear on this good Earth, I bid you *stand, Men of the West!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai Bharat

rubyjackass said:


> Here is my analysis.
> 
> BJP failed at long term strategy when they failed to court Nitish. They failed at number game when they could not manage constituency wise statistics(which is a natural fallout when contesting alone).* They failed to counter caste numbers, though not for lack of effort. They did not have effective campaign; 'development' was not an effective grievance against Nitish*. Modi says Nitish was not using money given to Bihar. But people did not buy it. The huge package sounded like a bribe thrown at Biharis. Condescension was in the air.
> 
> LJP is not even trying. Manjhi did not show organizational power or ability to support BJP. He lost one of the two seats he contested!! Looked like everyone was lazily waiting for the Messiah's magic. But people knew messiah has Delhi to take care of. In MGB, all heavy weights were complementing each other - Lalu, Nitish, Sharad Yadav, Sonia, RaGa(if you want to count him). *In NDA, no voice except Modi was to be heard*. Manjhi, Susil Modi and Paswan were not utilised. Looks like everything was run from BJP headquarters without giving airtime to its friends on its media channels.
> 
> No CM candidate with Nitish's stature. Although not declaring candidate was a reasonable move IMO, his weaknesses would have become BJP's weaknesses.
> 
> And from a perception viewpoint, arrogance was written all over the BJP campaign. Too much Amit Shah and Modi for Bihar. Beef politics did not help. Neither did the attempt to scare lower castes with muslim reservations.
> 
> Too much talk and loudness pi$$ed off people.
> 
> Lessons:
> BJP's weakness is now apparent in contesting 243 seats for an assembly election. Modi even with the time he spent, could do fewer per constituency rallies than RaGa(Arnab pointed this out). The local BJP should have run the show and used Modi only for star appearances. Too much micromanagement from Shah. They left all things to the high command and now ended up in a situation where Congress won 25 seats!! This when majority of the seats it contested were written off as dry seats where BJP had traditional bases. Pappu could have been limited to his 4 seats. They gave a ray of hope to Congress now, which is unforgivable.
> 
> Learn to make friends. Tone down on social agendas and stick to development. Work:Talk ration should improve in people's perceptions. Some simple PR basics should be learned. Like how a person like Modi attacking a local Bihari politician like Nitish calling jungle raj would sound for people.



Hopefully BJP learns from these two lessons.

They need support from REAL local leaders, unlike Manji who was dead-weight. Modi can't win everything on his own. And they need Local leaders who are willing to talk dirty Caste politics like Lalu, who founded his entire campaign on Caste politics. You can't win a local election in India on development mantras alone.

Not declaring a a CM is a mistake that they need to never repeat again. Take on a local strongman CM, even if they are a bit corrupt. Corruption is expected and a secondary concern to media and local people. Declaring Manji, Sushil, or even some random Yadav local would have had a huge impact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

rubyjackass said:


> Here is my analysis.
> 
> BJP failed at long term strategy when they failed to court Nitish. They failed at number game when they could not manage constituency wise statistics(which is a natural fallout when contesting alone). They failed to counter caste numbers, though not for lack of effort. They did not have effective campaign; 'development' was not an effective grievance against Nitish. Modi says Nitish was not using money given to Bihar. But people did not buy it. The huge package sounded like a bribe thrown at Biharis. Condescension was in the air.
> 
> LJP is not even trying. Manjhi did not show organizational power or ability to support BJP. He lost one of the two seats he contested!! Looked like everyone was lazily waiting for the Messiah's magic. But people knew messiah has Delhi to take care of. In MGB, all heavy weights were complementing each other - Lalu, Nitish, Sharad Yadav, Sonia, RaGa(if you want to count him). In NDA, no voice except Modi was to be heard. Manjhi, Susil Modi and Paswan were not utilised. Looks like everything was run from BJP headquarters without giving airtime to its friends on its media channels.
> 
> No CM candidate with Nitish's stature. Although not declaring candidate was a reasonable move IMO, his weaknesses would have become BJP's weaknesses.
> 
> And from a perception viewpoint, arrogance was written all over the BJP campaign. Too much Amit Shah and Modi for Bihar. Beef politics did not help. Neither did the attempt to scare lower castes with muslim reservations.
> 
> Too much talk and loudness pi$$ed off people.
> 
> Lessons:
> BJP's weakness is now apparent in contesting 243 seats for an assembly election. Modi even with the time he spent, could do fewer per constituency rallies than RaGa(Arnab pointed this out). The local BJP should have run the show and used Modi only for star appearances. Too much micromanagement from Shah. They left all things to the high command and now ended up in a situation where Congress won 25 seats!! This when majority of the seats it contested were written off as dry seats where BJP had traditional bases. Pappu could have been limited to his 4 seats. They gave a ray of hope to Congress now, which is unforgivable.
> 
> Learn to make friends. Tone down on social agendas and stick to development. Work:Talk ration should improve in people's perceptions. Some simple PR basics should be learned. Like how a person like Modi attacking a local Bihari politician like Nitish calling jungle raj would sound for people.


Good analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

itachii said:


> lynching is a strong word(I edited my post).. I didn't mean in the physical sense to lynch and kill people, that does more damage and would destroy the interests of the nation. but I do want anti-indians like gilani, owaisi, arundati roy, mamata, lalu, all of the gandhi dynasty, the award wapsi gang, terrorist and naxal sympathizers, all the fake babas, jihadi sympathizing mullah's, terror missionaries, khalistanis to be exposed and humiliated in public. A situation has to be created where people spite on there faces, eventually a situation arises where they lock themselves in house with shame, that is when we drag them to court and put them in jail for life. ( I dnt want them to be hanged, i want them to live long, long enough that they prefer death over a sub-human life)
> 
> yes..aragon's dialogue from lord of the rings.
> 
> Aragorn: Hold your ground, hold your ground! Sons of Gondor, of Rohan, my brothers! I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me. A day may come when the courage of men fails, when we forsake our friends and break all bonds of fellowship, but it is not this day. An hour of wolves and shattered shields, when the age of men comes crashing down! But it is not this day! This day we fight! By all that you hold dear on this good Earth, I bid you *stand, Men of the West!*


People like you are the reason why BJP give me creeps. Since the so called fringe of BJP emboldens the like of you.


----------



## rubyjackass

Jai Bharat said:


> I didn't make up or coin the term. It is derived from an extremely influential book here in the West.


I know you did not coin the term. But you are being part of the propagation. Obviously the book was written by a conservative who would love to call Hitler and Mussolini as left wing which is anything but true. 

And then they will call liberals as leftists. Communists are leftists. Ergo liberal fascism. This is their logic.



> Liberal Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Left-wing fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The attempt to stifle dissent, promote censorship, automatically labelling whoever opposes them as racists/communalists/hateful, etc.. These are all elements of Fascism, but are propagated not by the Right Wing, but rather the Left. Europe is a good example of the rise of these sorts of politics. And you are perfectly fine in labelling it as an oxymoron, that was part of the intention of the term. To show the hypocrisy and corruption of true liberalism by the Left.


I agree parties like Congress hide behind liberalism and appease their vote banks. But the losers are the vote banks only in failing to get what is their right and instead hankering for sops. The right wingers act as if these parties are doing favors for these vote banks as opposed to Hindus. That is simply not true. The reason for muslim backwardness in India is Congress's policies. There is no real good they get from stupid programmes like Hajj subsidies.



> And my main criticism of Nehru in that post was that it was HE who strived to implement his own dynasty in politics. Nobody asked or forced him to do it. He went against his own high-minded liberal ideals for self benefit (Hence 'Nehruvian' Socialism, combining monarchical dynasty system politics with Socialism). The only other country in the world that has been ruled so long by a single family since 1940s is North Korea, that is how bad it is.


I don't think Nehru had any control of the empire after him. It was Kamraj who was the kingmaker(or leader of a clique). He made Indira PM to counter his rivals. She was too independent for him and dumped him along with the entire oldie generation. I would be fine with Pappu becoming PM if he has the political brains to pull off something like that. He would then deserve it.

He did not go against his liberal ideas IMO. But he compromised because of laziness combined with circumstances. For example, India did manage to build large public sector companies like BHEL. But there was no way the state could have controlled everything. So the shortcut was to give away licenses. People like Ambani came out of that rut.

Please let us not compare ourselves with NK. They are so screwed up we don't even completely know how screwed up they are.


----------



## itachii

LaBong said:


> People like you are the reason why BJP give me creeps. Since the so called fringe of BJP emboldens the like of you.



whenever we speak of exposing leftists and anti-nationals, why is that the self professed liberal bongs and sickular - mallus get tensed?? at times like these I respect people like @mujhaidind, at least he puts his BS in open and makes it easy for us to determine who we have to fight with.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

itachii said:


> if our growth rate is anything below 10% during 2019 elections, mark my words we are going to lose the elections badly. this nation will any day chose a 7% UPA over an 8% NDA.


Sadly, any chance of getting over 8% growth before 2019 is gone now. No implementation of GST and many other reforms that are pending but now stalled for the foreseeable future will keep the growth rate at present levels (6.5%-7.5%). Modi has completely squandered any opportunity he had to get these done because of his narcissism and his party's own goals.

The world is going to look far less favourably at India now- the political landscape has shifted overnight. Whilst these ret@rds ("fringe elements") were distracting from the development agenda it could still be reasonably expected that the GoI would have the momentum and ability to pursue their development agenda with these detractors being little more than a nuisance. Now the political capital he enjoyed in his early days is all gone and there is nothing left but negativity. This is the kind of backlash politicians are meant to face towards the end of their terms, he has been in office for but 18 months!


I'm sorry, but this is now nothing but a *slightly* improved UPA-2. At least MMS had a legitimate excuse (in the form of Sonia Gandhi's own agenda AND an unworkable coalition) and even his performance was commendable- Modi has NO excuse, he is a self-styled "hard" man and yet he has shown he is either unable or uninterested in exercising control over his own party. Modi had a huge mandate, no party president entirely undermining him and no coalitions to deal with and look at how he has lost it. This is a truly shameful performance on his part. I'm an outsider, I was never a Modi supporter, couldn't care less for the BJP as a whole and I am entirely disenfranchised by him, I can only imagine the feelings of those ardent supporters of his who had invested so much in the "Modi wave". If you think today is painful, 2019 is going to be a bloodbath IMHO.


@Star Wars @JanjaWeed @hinduguy @Bang Galore


Now all those grandiose public appearances in foreign countries are truly bitter to swallow- his talk was big when in a foreign country, promising the moon and the stars but he couldn't even deliver the most basic of needs to his people and has lost almost all chance of doing so for the foreseeable future. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShrestaBharath

Bihar selected
Lantern instead of LED
Caste on top of development
Fodder over Cow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm sorry, but this is now nothing but a *slightly* improved UPA-2.


Congress plus a cow?



itachii said:


> whenever we speak of exposing leftists and anti-nationals, why is that the self professed liberal bongs and sickular - mallus get tensed?? at times like these I respect people like @mujhaidind, at least he puts his BS in open and makes it easy for us to determine who we have to fight with.


So what are you gonna do about it? Lynch us? 

You guys call yourselves nationalists, but use worse sort of ethnic slurs to people who dont vote for you. Bongs are commies, mallus are sicular, biharis are casteist, delhiets are freeloaders and only you are nationalist. Nationalism ka theka le rakhha hai? 

Truth be told, those who issue certificate of nationalism are worst sort of scoundrel who dont care for the nation but only their twisted ideology. You guys will happily let the country to go to dogs, if it helps to propagate your ideology. No doubt you and jehadi idiots make strange bedfellows and have respect for each other. I dont think any self respecting individual would care for your respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

SarthakGanguly said:


> In Bihar and UP. Elsewhere, development plank counts more.
> 
> 
> Yes, the umlaut is difficult to put in using the English keyboard. Oberfuehrer it should be.
> I appreciate Das Gupta because he is almost like a lone ranger in a sea of left leaning literati.



Bad reason. There Is No Alternative is almost the Sangh Parivar's hymn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

LaBong said:


> So what are you gonna do about it? Lynch us?



wasn't I clear physical attack on any anti-national will only be helping him, as was in the case of kasuri and engineer rashid, it will only get these bastards a limelight that they dont deserve. Instead they need to be exposed and shamed. I don't want to turn you in to martyrs rather bring out the reality of you and expose it wide open.



LaBong said:


> You guys call yourselves nationalists, but use worse sort of ethnic slurs to people who dont vote for you. Bongs are commies, mallus are sicular, biharis are casteist, delhiets are freeloaders and only you are nationalist. Nationalism ka theka le rakhha hai?


Stop putting words in my mouth, if those are your thoughts on these people, then be brave to put them as your own. anyway whats wrong with your kind ? you guys call BJP supporters communal and bhakts and when they reply you back in the same fervor you start complaining..



LaBong said:


> Truth be told, those who issue certificate of nationalism are worst sort of scoundrel who dont care for the nation but only their twisted ideology.


MY middle finger awaits for those who considers arundati roy to be a nationalist.



LaBong said:


> You guys will happily let the country to go to dogs, if it helps to propagate your ideology.


yawwnnn!!!! For the last 70 years you guys tried to drill in an Ideology to vehemently oppose one particular community, tried to degrade its culture, now that you failed and when people started questioning your Ideology you accuse us of leading the nation to dogs !!! lol, One look at the states that follow your Ideology clearly explains how hypocrites you scums happen to be and paints a clear picture on who is leading the nation to dogs..



LaBong said:


> No doubt you and jehadi idiots make strange bedfellows and have respect for each other.


lol, we are not the ones that cry when SC hangs people like yakub-memon. our outrage is not selective. we don't twist history. we don't bed with anti-national at the end of the day we aren't hypocrites.




LaBong said:


> I dont think any self respecting individual would care for your respect.


Good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> Now all those grandiose public appearances in foreign countries are truly bitter to swallow- his talk was big when in a foreign country, promising the moon and the stars but he couldn't even deliver the most basic of needs to his people and has lost almost all chance of doing so for the foreseeable future. Pathetic.



This ^

I find it appalling that the guy still has gall to go ahead with his community addressing crap at Wembley's even after this drubbing, such a shameless chap!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> This ^
> 
> I find it appalling that the guy still has gall to go ahead with his community addressing crap at Wembley's even after this drubbing, such a shameless chap!



C'mon, that's a bit pointless. This was arranged much before & the embarrassment caused by a cancellation of such an event would be far worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Modi can have his rockster concerts, just dont be petty and deride indians who dont agree with him. Even outside india he is in campaign mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Bang Galore said:


> C'mon, that's a bit pointless. This was arranged much before & the embarrassment caused by a cancellation of such an event would be far worse.



I was never a fan of holding these big events in host countries. what is the stupidity in holding such rallies without producing any results on the ground ?? In all these rallies he sold a dream and the pillars of that dream already started crumbling.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

itachii said:


> I was never a fan of holding these big events in host countries. what is the stupidity in holding such rallies without producing any results on the ground ?? In all these rallies he sold a dream and the pillars of that dream already started crumbling.



I agree. Maybe the first couple were interesting but it is now boring.....and grating.

*Shekhar Gupta: Modi's 2014 after-glow is over*

*Why the Bihar defeat can be the best thing for him as PM, but only if he has the humility to read the writing on the wall*

Shekhar Gupta November 9, 2015 Last Updated at 00:25 IST

Bihar was never the most important state for Indian politics. Even in the period before Jharkhand was carved out of it, it was a distant second to Uttar Pradesh in the number of MPs it sent to Lok Sabha. Today, with 40 MPs, it is only the fourth largest after UP, Maharashtra and West Bengal, with Tamil Nadu a close fifth. But it is the equivalent of what in American politics is described as the bellwether state. It’s an audacious line to write, but a close look at politics of the past 50 years will tell you that unlike Bengal, now what Bihar thinks today, India thinks tomorrow.

The first setbacks to the Congress were delivered here in the mid-60s, starting with the rise of lower-middle caste alliances in 1967, and the phenomenon then spread until Indira Gandhi put it down briefly. It was then the JP movement in 1974 and finally, the rise of Lalu Yadav. In each case the change in the state had a decisive impact on national politics. The latest election result is a turning point of comparable significance.

The Congress inherited power after Independence and ruled unchallenged for nearly half a century because the opposition was divided. But once its rivals started to merge forces and resources, politics changed. Everything happens much faster in these hyper-connected times. So what took decades in the past has just taken 18 months now. The power of IOU, or the Index of Opposition Unity, is now well understood. Bihar has reaffirmed it, and it will set the template for forthcoming state elections. It is too early to start guesswork on what may happen in Assam, West Bengal and Tamil Nadu. But in Assam, the Congress, Badruddin Ajmal's AIUDF and the Left will review their politics. So will the Left and Congress in West Bengal and in Tamil Nadu, where the BJP was expecting to make a significant entry. It will need to take a fresh look at its prospects.

Bihar isn't the first setback Narendra Modi has suffered since May 2014. Delhi was the first. But it is a half-state, AAP was considered a _sui generis_ phenomenon and thus unlikely to make a national impact. Bihar is the real thing. Modi will, therefore, need to make two important calls. One, how does he readjust his governance with the fantasy of a quick increase of numbers in Rajya Sabha fully I demolished? Will he now agree to talk to the opposition and establish a working equation of decency to have the parliament functioning and bills passed? This is tougher than it sounds. It would entail Modi getting out of campaign mode and settling down to calmer, old-fashioned governance.

Two, he will have to take a call on his politics. The Modi-Shah leadership model will be under questioning. The prominence given to Amit Shah in Bihar, where his portrait was used along with Modi’s on election posters and where he addressed five rallies a day, indicated that he had been anointed as the number two in the party after Modi. This Gujarati takeover was internally resented. It will now be questioned. So the call Modi will need to make is, does he loosen his control over the party? Does he become more like a full-time prime minister and not lead every state election as frontally as in Delhi and now Bihar? Further, he needs no more evidence after Bihar that polarisation cannot deliver election victories to him, that in India of 2015 there is no vote for beating up anybody, and that Pakistan and terrorism may be issues of great passion and partisanship on warrior news channels and Twitter but not in the world of real public opinion. He and Shah showed a lack of understanding of the Bihari mind. Their campaign was disrespectful of its political wisdom. In years, I haven’t seen something sillier than the “relaunch” of brand Emperor Ashoka. Hopefully they will be smart enough not to take this imperiousness elsewhere in India. This will affect, most of all, the project of taking Assam through polarisation.

The second call is Modi’s and will be of greater consequence to his partymen. The first was what matters to India at a non-partisan level. It will be wonderful if Modi now brings the focus back on governance with greater commitment than image-building, electoral politics and divisive campaigning. In short, it will be a real gain if this setback persuades him to become more prime ministerial. He should now be calling the top opposition leaders, improving the parliamentary environment and building some real momentum on governance. He should also be speaking out on divisiveness and intolerance and distance himself from abusive social media armies, irresponsible bigoted colleagues, party-men and sundry sycophants who bring no value but only contribute to building an aura of negativity around his government.

The Bihar verdict also settles any remaining doubts that the Modi momentum of the summer of 2014 is now fully over. Elections, voter choices, public opinion will now be determined by performance. If you apply this test to Bihar, results will be self-explanatory. Four of the central portfolios most important in terms of public opinion and popular satisfaction are agriculture, telecom, food and skill development. Ministers for all of these, Radhe Mohan Singh, Ravi Shankar Prasad, Ram Vilas Paswan and Rajiv Pratap Rudy, come from Bihar and have been campaigning there full-time. Each portfolio is a disaster. Dal prices are at historic peaks, agriculture has stalled as the minister does no more than hold forth on “Jaivik kheti” (organic farming), the promise of two crore new jobs is a joke and, if this is a smartphone generation, call drops, rising tariffs and fishy ambiguity on net neutrality also infuriate it. In fact the most effective Nitish line in this campaign was his mocking of Prasad as the Call-Drop Minister. Or in describing his BSNL as _Bhai Sahib Nahin Lagega_.

Modi’s 2014 victory was based on a promise. That cheque has been cashed. Now he will be judged on performance and delivery: governance, real figures, inflation, growth, jobs, social cohesion, irrespective of how awe-inspiring his oratorical performance might be for his delirious NRI audience at Wembley. Bihar has stopped his electoral juggernaut. It can still be the best thing for him as prime minister, but only if he has the humility to accept this reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Bang Galore said:


> C'mon, that's a bit pointless. *This was arranged much before & the embarrassment caused by a cancellation of such an event would be far worse.*



Yeah well maybe you're right , i need to calm down a bit


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Yeah well maybe you're right ,* i need to calm down a bit*



We all do. The heat of the moment gets to all of us. We still need to hope for something good to come out of all this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Symbolically, the Assembly elections in Bihar were the biggest after Lok Sabha 2014. If the 2014 vote gave the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) unprecedented prominence as a national party, trumping caste politics in Bihar and Uttar Pradesh, a year-and-a- half on, Bihar 2015 was seen to be a test of the durability of Brand Modi, his capacity to embody the BJP’s agenda in State after State. That question seems to have been settled, to the BJP’s clear discomfort.

In more practical terms, the Bihar verdict will force the government to recalibrate its hopes of making up numbers in the Rajya Sabha to more confidently push through key legislation like the Goods and Services Tax Bill. The fate of the Modi government’s “development” pitch — which had caught the imagination of a growing urban middle class that saw faster economic reforms and investment as central to progress — hinges on the passage of reforms.

Vikas Pathak
The BJP has already gone back on its changes to the land acquisition legislation, which was supposed to amend the UPA’s “pro-farmer” initiative of 2013 by freeing some categories from the consent clause and social impact assessment. The Bihar verdict is likely to make it difficult to revisit this.

With the Grand Alliance racing to a tally of about 180 out of 243 seats and the National Democratic Alliance (NDA)’s tally being just about 60, Bihar will certainly not add much to the BJP’s Rajya Sabha kitty. And the government risks battling charges of “policy paralysis”, the way the UPA did through its second term, in the absence of a Rajya Sabha majority.

But more than mere numbers, the manner of the Alliance’s victory, and the personalised clash it set up with Prime Minister Narendra Modi, will give the Opposition an aggressive spring in their step. Having tasted blood, the Opposition is likely to be more assertive in Parliament’s winter session. The last few months have seen many controversies on the cultural front — with intellectuals and artists returning awards, citing “growing intolerance” — and these are likely to resonate in Parliament later this month.

Image dented

The Bihar polls seem to have unsettled many narratives that had informed Indian politics in the last one year and opened the country to multiple possibilities and uncertainties. Mr. Modi seemed invincible until just the other day — but for the one setback in Delhi, where the BJP was wiped out — but Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad’s convincing victory has cut into that discourse of invincibility.

“Bihar is not Delhi. It is a large, populous state that is politically crucial. If Nitish Kumar wins, his national stature will rise overnight,” a BJP leader had told me more than a week ago.

The sense in the BJP’s ranks is that another term for Mr. Kumar catapults him to a symbolic stature he had never enjoyed before, and that he may become the fulcrum for anti-BJP forces nationally. For, he had positioned himself against Mr. Modi two years back and lost badly in the Lok Sabha polls, but has emphatically regained regional prominence now by convincingly defeating the BJP.

However, there is a caveat here. Some feel that despite the Grand Alliance’s strong showing, the fact that the result has given a new lease of life to Mr. Prasad’s Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD) may lead to a clash of personalities in Bihar in the long run. Mr. Kumar will also have to rein in unruly elements in the RJD, who may be emboldened, having gained power after a decade.

How far the duo of Mr. Kumar and Mr. Prasad can dent the BJP’s base depends on how the two get along and whether Mr. Kumar can deliver a sound administration in alliance with a resuscitated RJD. Moreover, regional leaders have conflicting ambitions, and a potential victory for Mamata Bannerjee in Bengal in 2016 may fuel her own national ambitions.

For the Congress — India’s grand old party — the feelings are mixed. “Do people still talk about the Congress on the streets?” a Congress leader asked me last month in Patna. People indeed did not, but the question itself showed the kind of dilemma the party is grappling with. It swept north India decades back but does not have any presence independent of its allies now.

Thus, while the BJP’s drubbing comes as a breather for the Congress, as it has helped halt the saffron party in its tracks for the moment, the fact that regional parties have been in the vanguard of this “secular” victory isn’t great news for the Congress. For, it would not want regional players to hog the limelight and be seen to be playing second fiddle.

Hindutva agenda

The result may also have delivered a setback to hard Hindutva as an instrument for electoral success. The Bihar polls saw acerbic debates on beef, with the BJP also courting controversy by running an advertisement in local newspapers of a woman embracing a cow and posing questions to Mr. Kumar about statements of his allies on beef-eating. BJP President Amit Shah also controversially said that fire-crackers would go off in Pakistan if the BJP lost the election. Add to this some unsavoury statements on film-star Shah Rukh Khan from BJP leaders over his remarks about “growing intolerance” in India, and many saw Hindutva as a key part of the saffron party’s poll strategy.

With the plan not working, the BJP has earned its share of brickbats for its apparent bid to polarise the electorate. The party may now be forced to rethink using this strategy in Uttar Pradesh (UP), which goes to the polls by early 2017 and has had a history of communal problems. Moreover, the fact that some organisations in the larger Sangh Parivar see Hindutva as part of their long-term vision may make the government’s choices more difficult.

Caste politics seemed to have receded in UP and Bihar in 2014, with the BJP sweeping the States and reducing Mandal politics and Mayawati’s Dalit mobilisation to footnotes there. With Mr. Prasad and Mr. Kumar joining hands to trounce the BJP, Mandal politics has got a fresh lease of life. The Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) also contributed to this, with its chief Mohan Bhagwat more than once calling for a committee to review who should get the benefit of quotas and for how long. The success of the Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) in panchayat polls in UP last week too is a warning for the BJP.

Though many among the Extremely Backward Classes — a category created by Mr. Kumar to carve out a fresh vote bank in Bihar — seemed to be looking at their individual caste interests rather than behaving like a cohesive bloc this time, the Grand Alliance’s success has consolidated the salience of Mandal politics.

This, then, is another symbolic setback for the BJP: it has failed to triumph over an alliance of OBC chieftains and also failed to get the lion’s share of Dalit votes despite its alliance with Ram Vilas Paswan and Jitan Ram Manjhi. In other words, it has failed to emerge as an umbrella party of castes down the Hindu social pyramid.

Despite the setback to Mr. Modi, there is no doubt that he is still popular on the ground in Bihar. But the BJP had no chief ministerial face to take on Mr. Kumar, who was hailed as a good Chief Minister across the State for improving Bihar’s roads and its law and order situation. This seems to have proved to be the crucial difference between the two parties.

Many BJP leaders feel that despite Mr. Modi being popular, he was “over-exposed” in Bihar. The strategy, they feel, backfired, harming Mr. Modi’s own image in the process.

Bihar poll verdict forcing a shift in strategy for BJP, writes Vikas Pathak - The Hindu


----------



## Jai Bharat

LaBong said:


> Modi can have his rockster concerts, just dont be petty and deride indians who dont agree with him. Even outside india he is in campaign mode.



He is campaigning *for India*, not BJP. Make in India and Invest in India. It is clearly working, and he always brings back billions during his foreign visits.






Unfortunately Congress and Media don't seem to agree with him. They would rather trash India and scare away all foreign investment even if it means slightly bringing down Modi and the BJP. Their policy is one of scorched Earth. It is unique in this planet, not even Republicans or Democrats would ever dare to make the statements and do the things that happen on a daily basis in Indian politics. It is the dirtiest game on earth, but BJP doesn't want to play. That needs to change. Pull out all the stops and adopt the Indira Gandhi playbook, BJP needs to go down to their level if they want to start winning. Messages of positivity and development can only go so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Bihar has delivered a tectonic verdict that will have a variety of implications for national politics and governance. In a sense, the decisive victory of the JD(U)-RJD-Congress combine sinks the electoral logic that has been prevailing since May 2014, when the BJP, led by Narendra Modi, earned a majority in the Lok Sabha and followed it up with a series of wins in state assembly elections from Maharashtra to Haryana to Jharkhand.
That road from 2014 is now over, and the long and unpredictable journey to 2019 has begun.

What does that mean? The next parliamentary contest is 3.5 years away and to be sure there are numerous state elections in between. No doubt the BJP will both win and lose its share. Yet, the coming together of two regional rivals –- Nitish Kumar and Lalu Prasad Yadav — in Bihar indicates the beginnings of a consolidation of state parties to check the BJP’s advance.

Kumar has the potential to be positioned as an alternative to Modi. Or, at least, be presented in the media and in public life as an equally successful chief minister as Modi was (one who has also won three elections), a non-dynast with a clean image, and a possible coalition-builder. If nothing else, Kumar’s swearing-in ceremony in Patna is likely to see a gathering of non-BJP politicians and CMs and become a rallying ground, literally, for those who have been seeking an effective platform to take on Modi.

Much will depend on the trust between the Congress and regional parties it has often had an uneasy relationship with. To cite a precedent, the team-building that Sonia Gandhi resorted to in the run-up to the 2004 Lok Sabha election should be on the Congress’ immediate agenda, knowing it cannot beat Modi on its own.

In Parliament, the Congress’ filibustering in the monsoon session would seem to have been validated (if that is the word) by the Bihar results and will inevitably find greater support from other opposition parties in the winter session. This will add to the Modi government’s headache.
A serious introspection is called for on the part of the BJP and the NDA government. In the period after 2004, the party carved a reputation for itself as being sensitive to India’s federal impulses and empowered a set of strong regional leaders. The best of these, Narendra Modi, later made the quantum leap to prime minister.
Post-2014, the BJP seems to have junked this template and resorted to an over-projection of Modi. True, this has won it many new states. But the quest for political expansion has taken its toll on Modi’s time and resources. It has come in the way of sober governance, and negotiated and layered legislative and policy processes in Delhi. On all of these, a course correction is necessary.

Further, the Modi government needs to ask itself what drawbacks and failings led to it frittering away so much political capital put together with such effort in 2014. State elections, even major state elections, take place all the time. But 18 months after a resounding Lok Sabha victory, did Bihar really need to become such a defining political test? The fact that it was allowed to clearly reflects some missteps. Comparisons can be drawn with the 1987 West Bengal election, when then prime minister Rajiv Gandhi pitched himself against Jyoti Basu and the CPI(M), only to face humiliation.

Indeed, references to the Rajiv Gandhi government (1984-89) are being made a trifle too frequently these days. The manner in which the narrative has been allowed to be shaped by adversaries and the uneasy feeling that the 2014 mandate has somehow been, if not lost at least misinterpreted or distorted by allied groups in recent months, has led to some alarm. Bihar is both a symptom and a product of this predicament.

It is for Modi to rescue and re-emphasise his mandate and bring the ship of state back on course. At the very least, a busy and robust period of economic policy-making in the coming weeks, right till the Budget of 2016, is recommended. That aside, the absence of strategic direction in key social sector ministries should be recognised and rectified in any ministerial reshuffle that may follow.

In the overall reckoning, the Bihar election has rudely ended the BJP’s reverie that it is set for unlimited growth while the Congress and regional parties conveniently disappear. Frankly, if Modi wants a second term, he has to act now as if the current term is his final term.
On Sunday, the Grand Alliance beat the NDA. More than that, urgency knocked out complacency.

Bihar, a symptom and product - ET Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Does anyone numbers on how the margin of loss was? I don't know of a credible place where I can get those numbers from.


----------



## utraash

The_Showstopper said:


> Media created?
> ?
> View attachment 270432


So by that logic we should also hold cartoon competition to brandish our secular skills ....


----------



## Marxist

indiatester said:


> Does anyone numbers on how the margin of loss was? I don't know of a credible place where I can get those numbers from.



check this

Constituencywise Trends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

_BJP Candidate Anil Singh won from Newada District's Hishua. JDU Candidate Kausal Yadav lost the election. Yesterday evening, after the results of election, JDU goons broke Anil Singh's Car. All shops' shutters were downed instantly._

Congratulations Biharis Jungle Raj on the very first day and you deserve 5 years of it. 

Next thing @magudi will say :
How can Modi make deals with foreign countries when he lost Bihar
How can Modi do development when he lost Bihar ?

@magudi Calm the **** down and come to your senses. He can't stop working just because of a state election

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jai Bharat

Star Wars said:


> _BJP Candidate Anil Singh won from Newada District's Hishua. JDU Candidate Kausal Yadav lost the election. Yesterday evening, after the results of election, JDU goons broke Anil Singh's Car. All shops' shutters were downed instantly._
> 
> Congratulations Biharis Jungle Raj on the very first day and you deserve 5 years of it.
> 
> Next thing @magudi will say :
> How can Modi make deals with foreign countries when he lost Bihar
> How can Modi do development when he lost Bihar ?
> 
> @magudi Calm the **** down and come to your senses. He can't stop working just because of a state election



Understand that this is secularism. If BJP did this then it would be Hindu communal violence 24/7 on electronic media for entire week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Dr. Raman singh aur Shivraj ko center me laane ki taiyari. Namo ne RSS ko mana liya. Winter session ke baad ho sakta hai vistar. 5-6 cabinet ministers ki hogi chutti.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Abingdonboy said:


> The high hopes I had for Modi's tenure are over as far as I am concerned. I said a few weeks ago that the results of the Bihar elections were make or break for this GoI and the outcome has been far worse than even the most pessimistic projections going into the election.
> 
> Modi has no one else to blame but himself and his party, did he really buy into the "Modi wave"? Did he loose perspective? I would have thought the absolute thrashing they got in Delhi would be enough to wake these clowns up but no, they made the same mistakes and actually compounded them.
> 
> "Fringe elements" get the blame but when you do nothing to address the "fringe" you are effectively condoning their behaviour and thus tarnishing yourself with the same brush.
> 
> Modi has in fact, in retrospect, made the worst decision in all of his strategic moves- he has failed to build a consensus, he has failed to keep his party in check and he has throughly squandered his mandate.
> 
> 
> Modi can talk the talk but his actions (or lack thereof) have torpedoed many of our hopes and the situation isn't looking any rosier going into 2019.
> 
> 
> Another lame duck PM for India it seems, from my point of view this was a once in a generation opportunity that has been lost.



Comeon man dont write off everything for a election result Modi has sailed through the onslaught against him by every politicians,media on him for more than 12 years do you think he cant sail through this? i am sure there will be course correction after this hard hitting and with party president post due in Jan next year amith shah will be either forced to tweak his strategy or will shown the door. And BJP was not winning any state ekection back then from 2009 even after a defeat on the 2009 general election but they made a course correction and you know the result . I am sure the sameway modi will repeat that and we have 4 years left for him which is a big time in indian politics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Sadly, any chance of getting over 8% growth before 2019 is gone now. No implementation of GST and many other reforms that are pending but now stalled for the foreseeable future will keep the growth rate at present levels (6.5%-7.5%). Modi has completely squandered any opportunity he had to get these done because of his narcissism and his party's own goals.
> 
> The world is going to look far less favourably at India now- the political landscape has shifted overnight. Whilst these ret@rds ("fringe elements") were distracting from the development agenda it could still be reasonably expected that the GoI would have the momentum and ability to pursue their development agenda with these detractors being little more than a nuisance. Now the political capital he enjoyed in his early days is all gone and there is nothing left but negativity. This is the kind of backlash politicians are meant to face towards the end of their terms, he has been in office for but 18 months!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is now nothing but a *slightly* improved UPA-2. At least MMS had a legitimate excuse (in the form of Sonia Gandhi's own agenda AND an unworkable coalition) and even his performance was commendable- Modi has NO excuse, he is a self-styled "hard" man and yet he has shown he is either unable or uninterested in exercising control over his own party. Modi had a huge mandate, no party president entirely undermining him and no coalitions to deal with and look at how he has lost it. This is a truly shameful performance on his part. I'm an outsider, I was never a Modi supporter, couldn't care less for the BJP as a whole and I am entirely disenfranchised by him, I can only imagine the feelings of those ardent supporters of his who had invested so much in the "Modi wave". If you think today is painful, 2019 is going to be a bloodbath IMHO.
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @hinduguy @Bang Galore
> 
> 
> Now all those grandiose public appearances in foreign countries are truly bitter to swallow- his talk was big when in a foreign country, promising the moon and the stars but he couldn't even deliver the most basic of needs to his people and has lost almost all chance of doing so for the foreseeable future. Pathetic.




You are being over dramatic and your words are hollow....If you believe even half the stuff you have posted above you are as ignorant as a brick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> Dr. Raman singh aur Shivraj ko center me laane ki taiyari. Namo ne RSS ko mana liya. Winter session ke baad ho sakta hai vistar. 5-6 cabinet ministers ki hogi chutti.




After winter?


----------



## Star Wars

noksss said:


> Comeon man dont write off everything for a election result Modi has sailed through the onslaught against him by every politicians,media on him for more than 12 years do you think he cant sail through this? i am sure there will be course correction after this hard hitting and with party president post due in Jan next year amith shah will be either forced to tweak his strategy or will shown the door. And BJP was not winning any state ekection back then from 2009 even after a defeat on the 2009 general election but they made a course correction and you know the result . I am sure the sameway modi will repeat that and we have 4 years left for him which is a big time in indian politics



lol .... he has been like this for a long time, he swings from one end to the other. Don't bother.


----------



## nair

GTM900 said:


> Bihar should be sprayed with a few hundred Multimegaton thermonuclear warheads. India is a backward country because of states like Bihar,Waste Bengal and Kerela.



Which sena you belong to? Just because bihar did not vote for BJP, you want to killl them all??


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> _BJP Candidate Anil Singh won from Newada District's Hishua. JDU Candidate Kausal Yadav lost the election. Yesterday evening, after the results of election, JDU goons broke Anil Singh's Car. All shops' shutters were downed instantly._
> 
> Congratulations Biharis Jungle Raj on the very first day and you deserve 5 years of it.
> 
> Next thing @magudi will say :
> How can Modi make deals with foreign countries when he lost Bihar
> How can Modi do development when he lost Bihar ?
> 
> @magudi Calm the **** down and come to your senses. He can't stop working just because of a state election






Modi's done man 

Lemme tell you I have lost all hope not only for Modi but for our country as a whole 

Only way Modi can redeem himself now is to immediately summon all 283 crooks including his cabinet clowns and tell them to work like there's no second term.


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Modi's done man
> Lemme tell you I have lost all hope not only for Modi but for our country as a whole
> Only way Modi can redeem himself now is to immediately summon all 283 crooks including his cabinet clowns and tell them to work like there's no second term.



ok.....



nair said:


> Which sena you belong to? Just because bihar did not vote for BJP, you want to killl them all??



Voting for Nitish is fine by me, he has done good work, but Lalu and congress ? they deserve to live in jungle Raj


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Voting for Nitish is fine by me, he has done good work, but Lalu and congress ? they deserve to live in jungle Raj



That is totally a different point from what i quoted...

At the point you made : It will be interesting to see how this govt performs.....There are 2 bulls pulling the cart..... 1) For Vikas, and 1) for Jungle raj..... Let us see which the cart go.....


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> ok.....
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for Nitish is fine by me, he has done good work, but Lalu and congress ? they deserve to live in jungle Raj




Killing kalburgi, akhlaq, vyapam accused, helping lamo, food inflation,,,,, not jungle raj?


----------



## Bitter Melon

Jason bourne said:


> Dr. Raman singh aur Shivraj ko center me laane ki taiyari. Namo ne RSS ko mana liya. Winter session ke baad ho sakta hai vistar. 5-6 cabinet ministers ki hogi chutti.


What objection did RSS have to Raman Singh or Shivraj being in the Center?


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> At the point you made : It will be interesting to see how this govt performs.....There are 2 bulls pulling the cart..... 1) For Vikas, and 1) for Jungle raj..... Let us see which the cart go.....



A Bihar cabinet which is most likely to be filled with Lalu's and AK Antony's, good luck to them...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> After winter?


As late as possible. So that BJP loses more support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Killing kalburgi, akhlaq, vyapam accused, helping lamo, food inflation,,,,, not jungle raj?



try something new....


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bitter Melon said:


> What objection did RSS have to Raman Singh or Shivraj being in the Center?


None.


----------



## Bitter Melon

magudi said:


> Killing kalburgi, akhlaq, vyapam accused, helping lamo, food inflation,,,,, not jungle raj?



There is a time to troll and there is a time to be sensible. This is not the time for the former.


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> A Bihar cabinet which is most likely to be filled with Lalu's and AK Antony's, good luck to them...



AK antony?


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> AK antony?



Congies got 25 seats, sure they will have 1-2 Cabinet ministers of Antony's Caliber. Lets not forget Lalu's 9 sons running around BIhar, so this time BIhar does not have 1 they get 9 More Lalu's as Bonus


----------



## Bitter Melon

Idea of India guys with their tallest leader.




app


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663557457499791360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Congies got 25 seats, sure they will have 1-2 Cabinet ministers of Antony's Caliber. Lets not forget Lalu's 9 sons running around BIhar, so this time BIhar does not have 1 they get 9 More Lalu's as Bonus



If some one comes with Antony's caliber in Bihar cabinet, then BJP can forget bihar....... He is not as bad as you believe....

Yeah i have seen 1 of his son talking to media, that guy cant even speak properly, dono how is he gonna work on his constituency.......


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663557457499791360


Any MSM reporting this?


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> If some one comes with Antony's caliber in Bihar cabinet, then BJP can forget bihar....... He is not as bad as you believe....
> 
> Yeah i have seen 1 of his son talking to media, that guy cant even speak properly, dono how is he gonna work on his constituency.......



How dare you talk like that about the Bihar deputy CM !!!!



SarthakGanguly said:


> Any MSM reporting this?



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

SarthakGanguly said:


> Any MSM reporting this?



BJP to be blamed for this....... They knew how to use media in 2014 election, they should have used them later too...... You cannot be popular with out media support.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

nair said:


> BJP to be blamed for this....... They knew how to use media in 2014 election, they should have used them later too...... You cannot be popular with out media support.....


I now think the media used BJP in 2014. 

They are the main players. The politicians coming and going out of power are just...flowing leaves in a rushing stream. At least that's what they are trying to project. The media ran the scam stories when they could have focused on other equally important issues. ALL THE TIME. They helped the BJP to power. Now they are doing selective silence again. 

It is true that MSM has lost a lot of their relevance. But a sustained effort over a period of time does yield results. I think that is exactly what they are trying to do. Playing kingmakers to stay at the top. Smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

Jason bourne said:


> Dr. Raman singh aur Shivraj ko center me laane ki taiyari. Namo ne RSS ko mana liya. Winter session ke baad ho sakta hai vistar. 5-6 cabinet ministers ki hogi chutti.



why ?? In order to lose those states too ??Shivraj and raman should stick to there states, they need to ensure that we will win max no. of seats for 2019 elections. get people like subramanian swamy in to the cabinet, shuffle the cabinet and put the finance ministry in the right hands. BJP should give an economic growth of nearly 10% if it wants to have any realistic chances of winning next elections.



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663557457499791360



ye lo, ab ye Nitish quota mein jayega... kaam bjp ka naam nitish ka..


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> BJP to be blamed for this....... They knew how to use media in 2014 election, they should have used them later too...... You cannot be popular with out media support.....



In a way this punch to the guts was necessary, BJP must learn from this remove the ministers which are not performing, learn the handle the media and be more aggressive.

AM not really worried about 2019, it will be a BJP govt. only this time they may not get single majority


----------



## nair

SarthakGanguly said:


> I now think the media used BJP in 2014.
> 
> They are the main players. The politicians coming and going out of power are just...flowing leaves in a rushing stream. At least that's what they are trying to project. The media ran the scam stories when they could have focused on other equally important issues. ALL THE TIME. They helped the BJP to power. Now they are doing selective silence again.
> 
> It is true that MSM has lost a lot of their relevance. But a sustained effort over a period of time does yield results. I think that is exactly what they are trying to do. Playing kingmakers to stay at the top. Smart.



Those UPA scams were played a major role in 2014, and who highlighted these scams???? MSM!!!! Who projected Modi to be the strongest man on India??? the same MSM...... (it doesnt mean that modi was a creation of MSM) Media played a huge role in Projecting Modi, not only that, Media played a huge role on projecting RaGa (in appropriate way)..... So i would say Media played a huge role in creating an impression on Modi...... Not only that the initial months of BJP rule, Media was all praise......

But once in power, the arrogance of BJP (or its leadership) has given away the support of MSM.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> But once in power, the arrogance of BJP (or its leadership) has given away the support of MSM.......



That is because Modi did not placate to the MSM, btw Modi has been in the receiving end of MSM for 10 years it only improved after 2013 Assembly elections....


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> In a way this punch to the guts was necessary, BJP must learn from this remove the ministers which are not performing, learn the handle the media and be more aggressive.
> 
> AM not really worried about 2019, it will be a BJP govt. only this time they may not get single majority





Star Wars said:


> In a way this punch to the guts was necessary, BJP must learn from this remove the ministers which are not performing, learn the handle the media and be more aggressive.
> 
> AM not really worried about 2019, it will be a BJP govt. only this time they may not get single majority



This was my post in another thread.....




nair said:


> I see Bihar debacle as positive out come for BJP in long run....... Because -
> 
> 1) This will make them introspect
> 2) This will bring them from the high horses they were sitting -
> 3) This will make them look at those vanara sena's who made those idiotic comments and changed the agenda
> 4) This will make them work with regional parties and relearn the lessons of coalition
> 5) This will make them believe 2 people cannot run this country .......
> 6) This will bring back the focus on Govt, and make them peform better - and concentrate on real issues than Beef
> 6) This will help Modi to sack some non performing ministers and make the cabinet a better one
> 
> Negatives
> 
> 1) Winter session will be another disaster with idiotic opposition
> 2) RSS control over govt will be much higher than what it was before
> 3) Reduced influence of Modi, which can also be a positive point


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> That is because Modi did not placate to the MSM, btw Modi has been in the receiving end of MSM for 10 years it only improved after 2013 Assembly elections....



I agree on the first part.... But then when did Modi became important in national politics???? Post 2013 assembly elections right???? The same MSM started projecting Modi as the PM candidate even before BJP thought of it....


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> This was my post in another thread.....



There is News that 5-6 people are going to be kicked..



nair said:


> I agree on the first part.... But then when did Modi became important in national politics???? Post 2013 assembly elections right???? The same MSM started projecting Modi as the PM candidate even before BJP thought of it....



Modi projected himself as PM candidate way back in 2012 when he won Gujarat and stood along with Jayalalitha


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> There is News that 5-6 people are going to be kicked, Paswan included



It will be interesting to see the names of these guys..... It will be more interesting who is gonna replace them...



Star Wars said:


> There is News that 5-6 people are going to be kicked..
> 
> 
> 
> Modi projected himself as PM candidate way back in 2012 when he won Gujarat and stood along with Jayalalitha



He might have, but then how many took him seriously then?


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> It will be interesting to see the names of these guys..... It will be more interesting who is gonna replace them...
> He might have, but then how many took him seriously then?



Bihar results fallout: Narendra Modi to reshuffle Cabinet? | Zee News

A lot of people did, he was popular way back in 2011 and 2012, he started his national level image buildup long time back

_At a time when the prices of pulses were skyrocketing, Food and Consumer Affairs Minister Ram Vilas Paswan and Agriculture Minister Radha Mohan Singh were among those five ministers who had been camping out in Bihar ahead of the polls. Also, Union Communications Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad has been in Bihar for a long time amid the issue of call drops nagging the cellphone users._
_
_
Though i doubt Ravi Shankar Prasad will be removed


----------



## danger007

Star Wars said:


> In a way this punch to the guts was necessary, BJP must learn from this remove the ministers which are not performing, learn the handle the media and be more aggressive.
> 
> AM not really worried about 2019, it will be a BJP govt. only this time they may not get single majority




isn't it better to manage economy, looney to ons from making controversial statements.... controlling price of dal, home needs.... bringing back black money? ? you are concentrating on election more than required... just like Modi campaign in Bihar... he could have paid more attention towards other stuff... 27 election campaign in a single state.... I don't know what to say.... don't blame media for not showing stats towards BJP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

danger007 said:


> isn't it better to manage economy, looney to ons from making controversial statements.... controlling price of dal, home needs.... bringing back black money? ? you are concentrating on election more than required... just like Modi campaign in Bihar... he could have paid more attention towards other stuff... 27 election campaign in a single state.... I don't know what to say.... don't blame media for not showing stats towards BJP...



You forget PMO is not 1 man there is an entire Office and a Cabinet working under him. Nothing wrong with PM doing Rallies. Black money is coming back, Daal prices had gone down in all other states except Bihar because Nitish did not crack down on hoarders.27 election Campings is normal for a state as big as BIhar. Those voting for Lalu and congress don't give a rats A$$ on development, so performance of ministers plays little role. All they care about is their Caste


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> You forget PMO is not 1 man there is an entire Office and a Cabinet working under him. Nothing wrong with PM doing Rallies. Black money is coming back, Daal prices had gone down in all other states except Bihar because Nitish did not crack down on hoarders.27 election Campings is normal for a state as big as BIhar...



There was nothing wrong in campaigning, everyone should do what they want to. The problem is if you campaign so extensively, there are many who will see it both as a referendum as also a credibility test. Therein lies the risk. It's a gamble with a very high risk. When it fails, it does so spectacularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> There was nothing wrong in campaigning, everyone should do what they want to. The problem is if you campaign so extensively, there are many who will see it both as a referendum as also a credibility test. Therein lies the risk. It's a gamble with a very high risk. When it fails, it does so spectacularly.



Sometimes you win, sometimes you loose, thats about it. What people think right now is irrelevant for the moment, 2019 is far away. If Bihar wants to serve Lalu's sons instead of their own, its their choice. But BJP learned is, not everyone votes on development. And the little votes they got they got due to religious angle..


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Bihar results fallout: Narendra Modi to reshuffle Cabinet? | Zee News
> 
> A lot of people did, he was popular way back in 2011 and 2012, he started his national level image buildup long time back
> 
> _At a time when the prices of pulses were skyrocketing, Food and Consumer Affairs Minister Ram Vilas Paswan and Agriculture Minister Radha Mohan Singh were among those five ministers who had been camping out in Bihar ahead of the polls. Also, Union Communications Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad has been in Bihar for a long time amid the issue of call drops nagging the cellphone users.
> 
> _
> Though i doubt Ravi Shankar Prasad will be removed



Nor will Ramvilas Paswan be touched. He's not from the BJP. Ravishankar Prasad has not dome much but neither have most of the cabinet. I would like to see Jaitley replaced but I don't think Modi can demote Jaitley easily. He is still the best spokesperson for the BJP. Can't see any obvious targets, can you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Nor will Ramvilas Paswan be touched. He's not from the BJP. Ravishankar Prasad has not dome much but neither have most of the cabinet. I would like to see Jaitley replaced but I don't think Modi can demote Jaitley easily. He is still the best spokesperson for the BJP. Can't see any obvious targets, can you?



Neither did most of the Cabinet ? ... You think BJP did not get votes due to lack of development ?  and voted for Lalu instead .......... Troll....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Star Wars said:


> You forget PMO is not 1 man there is an entire Office and a Cabinet working under him. Nothing wrong with PM doing Rallies. Black money is coming back, Daal prices had gone down in all other states except Bihar because Nitish did not crack down on hoarders.27 election Campings is normal for a state as big as BIhar. Those voting for Lalu and congress don't give a rats A$$ on devolopment




so you are blaming people for voting Lalu and cong? how fair is this.... they don't like something in BJP.. so they choose Lalu over BJP... as you don't like cong and others.. you are no one to blame them... no dal price are not going down... black money coming back?? no... so because people voted for Lalu you are abusing them and calling them rats... cool.. you are bhakt of BJP... so you take it personally.. I have neutral views... too much importance on cow damaged a bit... PMO without pm is nothing.... nothing wrong to conduct nearly 30 campaign trips....  but he is Pm of this country.... he wasted lot of days for Bihar... you know BJP plays same politrics like others.... best example 2 lac crore package to Bihar... 1 lac crore package to Kashmir... nothing to Ap... he forgot his promises during general elections...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> But BJP learned is, not everyone votes on development. And the little votes they got they got due to religious angle..



Except that when you talk of development, you should be able to show some. Talk is not a substitute. Nitesh did a fair amount of development, people might have decided to stick with him. The RSS chief's comments hardly helped matters.

There is no point in analysing the election, people will read what they want. I don't care about this election per se, it is that I rue the missed chance of greater reforms. You are too focused on elections, they are but a path to change the ground situation. This government has wasted a lot of time, my worry is now they are likely to be prisoners to their choices. However I still hope for better days ahead. Not with the same optimism though.



Star Wars said:


> Neither did most of the Cabinet ? ... You think BJP did not get votes due to lack of development ?  and voted for Lalu instead .......... Troll....



It's funny that you are calling me a troll . Where did I connect a possible cabinet reshuffle to the Bihar election? The problem is that you see only Lalu under every chair.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Except that when you talk of development, you should be able to show some. Talk is not a substitute. Nitesh did a fair amount of development, people might have decided to stick with him. The RSS chief's comments hardly helped matters.
> 
> There is no point in analysing the election, people will read what they want. I don't care about this election per se, it is that I rue the missed chance of greater reforms. You are too focused on elections, they are but a path to change the ground situation. This government has wasted a lot of time, my worry is now they are likely to be prisoners to their choices. However I still hope for better days ahead. Not with the same optimism though.



What development Nitish did was done by then Sushil Modi, IF you think Modi has nothing to show as development then you are being intellectually dishonest and besides you cant become Singapore in 2 years. Bihar growth reduced drastically after Nitish left BJP. GST and Landbill is not the only reforms out there. Landbill and labor laws are already being passed by the states, BJP ruled states along with Orissa and A.P are doing very good work in development (if you are willing to see it ). Problem is the blind finger pointing on Modi on everything and not finding faults where its due.
Some of the ministers are underperfoming but along side this was a vote on Caste and Riligion, nothing more. Its time people accepted that as well..



Bang Galore said:


> It's funny that you are calling me a troll . Where did I connect a possible cabinet reshuffle to the Bihar election? The problem is that you see only Lalu under every chair.....



Yes, if you say most of the Cabinet has not performed then you are quiet clearly trying to troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Yes, if you say most of the Cabinet has not performed then you are quiet clearly a troll...



 Move on. Look in the mirror sometime.


----------



## Star Wars

danger007 said:


> so you are blaming people for voting Lalu and cong? how fair is this.... they don't like something in BJP.. so they choose Lalu over BJP... as you don't like cong and others.. you are no one to blame them... no dal price are not going down... black money coming back?? no... so because people voted for Lalu you are abusing them and calling them rats... cool.. you are bhakt of BJP... so you take it personally.. I have neutral views... too much importance on cow damaged a bit... PMO without nothing.... nothing wrong to conduct nearly 30 campaign trips.... but he is Pm of this country.... he wasted lot of days for Bihar... you know BJP plays same politrics like others.... best example 2 lac crore package to Bihar... 1 lac crore package to Kashmir... nothing to Ap... he forgot his promises during general elections...



WTF, where does your sentence end or begin ??? If people support Lalu and congress over BJP then they deserve Jungle Raj. *The fact that you don't find any problem with people supporting a convicted criminal is what surprises me.* If educated people can come up with such justifications, what hope does this country have ? If these are "neutral" views, then god help this Nation. Its elections season, nothing wrong with Campaigning. But at the same time biased people like you also ignore he has been working like a dog ever since May 2014.



Bang Galore said:


> Move on. Look in the mirror sometime.



If that is what educated people like you think, this country is doomed. If you cannot back and support ministers who are honestly doing some good work, then it is your fault as well then country is backward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> WTF, where does your sentence end or begin ??? If people support Lalu and congress over BJP then they deserve Jungle Raj. the fact that you don't find any problem with people supporting a convicted criminal is what surprises me. If educated people can come up with such justifications, what hope does this country have ? If these are "neutral" views, then god help this Nation. Its elections season, nothing wrong with Campaigning. But at the same time biased people like you also ignore he has been working like a dog ever since May 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is what educated people like you think, this country is doomed. If you cannot back and support ministers who are honestly doing some good work, then it is your fault as well then country is backward.



+1

Lalu Yadav is a scam artist who has been successfully conning Bihar for decades by his rustic yadav act. Same though cant be said for Nitish but for Nitish to win it was necessary to make a deal with the devil, remains to be seen what the cost is for Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> Neither did most of the Cabinet ? ... You think BJP did not get votes due to lack of development ?  and voted for Lalu instead .......... Troll....



That guy has an IQ of 65. Sometimes I think these people consider themselves intellectuals just on the basis of being able to put 2 sentences together in English. Every single logic he hammers out seem to be from some lunatic asylum inmate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> That guy has an IQ of 65. Sometimes I think these people consider themselves intellectuals just on the basis of being able to put 2 sentences together in English. Every single logic he hammers out seem to be from some lunatic asylum inmate.



Not one of them have talked about Lalu and his 9 Bastard children, the fact each of them has 0 issues what so ever with people voting for a convicted criminal is surprising.. Its just blind finger pointing


----------



## Jai Bharat

Bang Galore said:


> There was nothing wrong in campaigning, everyone should do what they want to. The problem is if you campaign so extensively, there are many who will see it both as a referendum as also a credibility test. Therein lies the risk. It's a gamble with a very high risk. When it fails, it does so spectacularly.



Modi took out 30 campaign speeches, compared to the hundreds taken by Lalu and Nitish. But because there was no real CM face or figure, or anyone else really from BJP that was recognizable in Bihar it ended up failing spectacularly, you are right. Atrociously bad politics. Hopefully BJP refocuses and starts fielding more local candidates that can appeal to local politics and caste instead of just relying on Modi to do everything. His star power can't win local elections without support. 




Bang Galore said:


> Nor will Ramvilas Paswan be touched. He's not from the BJP. Ravishankar Prasad has not dome much but neither have most of the cabinet. I would like to see Jaitley replaced but I don't think Modi can demote Jaitley easily. He is still the best spokesperson for the BJP. Can't see any obvious targets, can you?



Kiran Rijiju might be taken out in order to pre-campaign and run for CM of Arunchala Pradesh in 2016. He is popular, young, and loyal to the party. He would be an excellent candidate, seeing as how he would arrive just in time for the new roads and infrastructure to be be built with help and funds from the centre. He can easily take credit without having to really do anything. NE is really the only region in the country that is a true Congress stronghold. If that can be wrestled away, then Congress will be left without any real power-base to project from apart from Kerala. A chilling situation for any party that claims to be national one. I honestly feel that this is a more important mission than winning some token seats in West Bengal, TN, or Kerala where BJP doesn't stand a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Spectre said:


> +1
> 
> Lalu Yadav is a scam artist who has been successfully conning Bihar for decades by his rustic yadav act. Same though cant be said for Nitish but for Nitish to win it was necessary to make a deal with the devil, remains to be seen what the cost is for Bihar.



With 75+ seats for Lalu and and seats for Congress Fate of Bihar is certain. Not to mention the way he yesterday provoked higher Castes for not voting for him...


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> Not one of them have talked about Lalu and his 9 Bastard children, the fact each of them has 0 issues what so ever with people voting for a convicted criminal is surprising.. Its just blind finger pointing



It is blind finger pointing and blind allegiance to "secularism" Lalu and RaGa style. He is back to using his favourite phrase "move on," something he had resisted after receiving a drubbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Star Wars said:


> WTF, where does your sentence end or begin ??? If people support Lalu and congress over BJP then they deserve Jungle Raj. the fact that you don't find any problem with people supporting a convicted criminal is what surprises me. If educated people can come up with such justifications, what hope does this country have ? If these are "neutral" views, then god help this Nation. Its elections season, nothing wrong with Campaigning. But at the same time biased people like you also ignore he has been working like a dog ever since May 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is what educated people like you think, this country is doomed. If you cannot back and support ministers who are honestly doing some good work, then it is your fault as well then country is backward.




LOLz you are so funny.... Common dude... you are just mulling to personal attack... am not supporting any political party.. like you are advocating for BJP.. matter of fact you can't digest results of this elections... you know Usually VVIP like PM pays less attention towards elections in single state ... hilariously Modi come down to blame Nitish.... he could have stick to development related issues... giving the chance to other leaders to blame Nitish or Lalu .... Modi himself lowered and come down to blame.. PM wasting time for one election matters to country... how many criminals are there in BJP? ?? are you saying no criminals got seat in BJP? ? 

may be they felt jungle raj is better to BJP... LOLz because I'm not bhakt of BJP am harming this country... is this how BJP supporters thinks??


----------



## Star Wars

danger007 said:


> LOLz you are so funny.... Common dude... you are just mulling to personal attack... am not supporting any political party.. like you are advocating for BJP.. matter of fact you can't digest results of this elections... you know Usually VVIP like PM pays less attention towards elections in single state ... hilariously Modi come down to blame Nitish.... he could have stick to development related issues... giving the chance to other leaders to blame Nitish or Lalu .... Modi himself lowered and come down to blame.. PM wasting time for one election matters to country... how many criminals are there in BJP? ?? are you saying no criminals got seat in BJP? ?
> 
> may be they felt jungle raj is better to BJP... LOLz because I'm not bhakt of BJP am harming this country... is this how BJP supporters thinks??



Right, i am mulling for personal attack...have you read the post you just wrote ? Stop justifying Lalu, he is a convicted felon, a criminal not sure why you are so desperate to justify the fact that there are people who back him. Its plain common sense, when people vote for a person who has been CONVICTED as a criminal, then it only means those voting for him does not mind Jungle Raj. Bhakts are 1000 times saner than those people who find no problem with Lalu winning


----------



## danger007

criminals 


BJP tops list of candidates with criminal charges: The Hindu - Mobile edition



Star Wars said:


> Right, i am mulling for personal attack...have you read the post you just wrote ? Stop justifying Lalu, he is a convicted felon, a criminal not sure why you are so desperate to justify the fact that there are people who back him. Its plain common sense, when people vote for a person who has been CONVICTED as a criminal, then it only means those voting for him does not mind Jungle Raj. Blaming me for being a Bhakt while desperately backing Lalu


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> If that is what educated people like you think, this country is doomed. If you cannot back and support ministers who are honestly doing some good work, then it is your fault as well then country is backward.



Of course there are exceptions. I said most, not all. I think Gadkari, Prabhu, Piyush Goel, Sushma Swaraj, Parrikar, Nirmala Sitharaman are stand outs.

Save me the spiel, I have been asking for more reforms on an urgent basis from last year itself. You were the one connecting it to the Bihar elections, not me. I couldn't care less about Bihar, not like we have super outstanding chief ministers & governments in WB, Telanagana among other states. Unlike you, I know that the voters are fickle & will choose whoever they want, regardless of what the _"conventional" _wisdom of guys like us is.

I'm not surprised that the people of Bihar voted like this, true that I wished they voted differently but for very different reasons which I have made clear. These are the voters who kicked out the Vajpayee government and brought in UPA1. In Karnataka, at the same time, they kicked out the S.M.Krishna government & brought in a circus which continues to this day. I understand the voters are fickle which is why I want the government to act like they won't get another shot. Your outlook is different which is why you don't get what I say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Right, i am mulling for personal attack...have you read the post you just wrote ? Stop justifying Lalu, he is a convicted felon, a criminal not sure why you are so desperate to justify the fact that there are people who back him. Its plain common sense, when people vote for a person who has been CONVICTED as a criminal, then it only means those voting for him does not mind Jungle Raj. Bhakts are 1000 times saner than those people who find no problem with Lalu winning



How many posters did you see supporting Lalu?


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Its plain common sense, when people vote for a person who has been CONVICTED as a criminal, then it only means those voting for him does not mind Jungle Raj. Bhakts are 1000 times saner than those people who find no problem with Lalu winning



What does it tell about the party which fails to get itself ranked better than the "criminal".... Two sides to every argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> Of course there are exceptions. I said most, not all. I think Gadkari, Prabhu, Piyush Goel, Sushma Swaraj, Parrikar, Nirmala Sitharaman are stand outs.
> 
> Save me the spiel, I have been asking for more reforms on an urgent basis from last year itself. You were the one connecting it to the Bihar elections, not me. I couldn't care less about Bihar, not like we have super outstanding chief ministers & governments in WB, Telanagana among other states. Unlike you, I know that the voters are fickle & will choose whoever they want, regardless of what the _"conventional" _wisdom of guys like us is.
> 
> I'm not surprised that the people of Bihar voted like this, true that I wished they voted differently but for very different reasons which I have made clear. These are the voters who kicked out the Vajpayee government and brought in UPA1. In Karnataka, at the same time, they kicked out the S.M.Krishna government & brought in a circus which continues to this day. I understand the voters are fickle which is why I want the government to act like they won't get another shot. Your outlook is different which is why you don't get what I say.



Yes, last time you said you said govt. was not passing enough executive orders, govt. had passed a dozen executive decisions on economic reforms a day earlier. Reforms are going on if you are willing to look at it. GST and Land bill are not he only reforms out there. Voters are fickle, i knew that, but this ? As i said, Biharis will not learn until all other states around them have transformed considerably and are 15-20 years ahead of them. Even then they may not understand. Bihar today has chosen Lantern over LED bulbs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Star Wars said:


> Biharis will not learn until all other states around them have transformed considerably and are 15-20 years ahead of them.



There's little danger of that.

They live next to northern West Bengal on one side and eastern UP on the other.

Its a happy combine. Do feel free to ride or drive through one day to see for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> What does it tell about the party which fails to get itself ranked better than the "criminal".... Two sides to every argument.



Tells a lot about the voters, two sides to every argument 



vsdoc said:


> There's little danger of that.
> 
> They live next to northern West Bengal on one side and eastern UP on the other.
> 
> Its a happy combine. Do feel free to ride or drive through one day to see for yourself.



No thank you, I have plenty of that here.. Driving across TN border from Kerala is like driving from hole infested narrow mud roads into heaven.. Though the NH is pretty damn awesome



nair said:


> How many posters did you see supporting Lalu?



Never been to Bihar, so i don't know and i don't plan to either..


----------



## vsdoc

Star Wars said:


> No thank you, I have plenty of that here.. Driving across TN border from Kerala is like driving from hole infested narrow mud roads into heaven..



Just in the interests of national integration.

To get a flavor of things.

Its another planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Never been to Bihar, so i don't know and i don't plan to either..



You havent read my post carefully....


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> You havent read my post carefully....



Are you talking about Internet ?


----------



## nair

Star Wars said:


> Are you talking about Internet ?



PDF to be precise....


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> PDF to be precise....



Internet does not matter for Lalu, his supporters are not here. I simply disagree with people being ok because folks voted for Lalu. I don't mind if people vote Nitish, it makes sense...but lalu ?


----------



## magudi

BJP's poll debacle in Bihar a tribute to my father: Akhlaq's son | Zee News


He's a corporal in Air Force it seems. My faith in idea of India restored

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> BJP's poll debacle in Bihar a tribute to my father: Akhlaq's son | Zee News
> He's a corporal in Air Force it seems. My faith in idea of India restored



Bhakts Fought For Cows , Muslims Fought For Beef ,And Biharis got Gobber. 
I wonder if the Jungle Raj which precedes this is also tribute to his father


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> BJP's poll debacle in Bihar a tribute to my father: Akhlaq's son | Zee News
> 
> 
> He's a corporal in Air Force it seems. My faith in idea of India restored




What the heck? I hope this isn't true, the last thing we need is overt political commentary by members of the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> What the heck? I hope this isn't true, the last thing we need is overt political commentary by members of the military.


Did you forget Maj Gen. Satbir Singh ? The soon to be AAP Punjab Candidate


----------



## ranjeet

Ye karwa kya diya bihar mein,


----------



## vsdoc

Bang Galore said:


> What the heck? I hope this isn't true, the last thing we need is overt political commentary by members of the military.



I doubt he has the military on his mind any longer.

He became a poster boy the day after the attack.

Now he will be milked. And he will milk in turn. Malala style.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

ranjeet said:


> Ye karwa kya diya bihar mein,



sanghis ko baigan mei mila diya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> Did you forget Maj Gen. Satbir Singh ? The soon to be AAP Punjab Candidate



That guy is retired, he is entitled to make his pick. Like Gen. V.K.Singh. The reference was to a chap still serving .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Jason bourne said:


> Dr. Raman singh aur Shivraj ko center me laane ki taiyari. Namo ne RSS ko mana liya. Winter session ke baad ho sakta hai vistar. 5-6 cabinet ministers ki hogi chutti.



Hopefully he does get rid of Jaitley and Irani too. They are creating more negativity than creating any good image


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> Modi's done man
> 
> Lemme tell you I have lost all hope not only for Modi but for our country as a whole
> 
> Only way Modi can redeem himself now is to immediately summon all 283 crooks including his cabinet clowns and tell them to work like there's no second term.



Magudi bro dont be so judgemental so quick.

If you trust someone then you should also stand by him for 5 years. He is a stranger in lutyen duniya and Jaitley like people are misusing it as i see now.

He needs to act quick and deliver something. 

If nothing then do something populist like UPA did in 1st term bringing mnerga and change the elections.

All i am saying is he lost and you started all negativity about him. I think its not in good taste, if your trust n confidence in him is so lose then why support him?

No offence mate


----------



## skyisthelimit

nair said:


> If some one comes with Antony's caliber in Bihar cabinet, then BJP can forget bihar....... He is not as bad as you believe....
> 
> Yeah i have seen 1 of his son talking to media, that guy cant even speak properly, dono how is he gonna work on his constituency.......



Bro if his illiterate wife could manage as CM...y wont sons manage.

These people have enough salaried people who do their job for them...all they have to do is talk hawa hawai like their baap.

Im a BJP supporter and i am very angry when i write it.


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> Magudi bro dont be so judgemental so quick.
> 
> If you trust someone then you should also stand by him for 5 years. He is a stranger in lutyen duniya and Jaitley like people are misusing it as i see now.
> 
> He needs to act quick and deliver something.
> 
> If nothing then do something populist like UPA did in 1st term bringing mnerga and change the elections.
> 
> All i am saying is he lost and you started all negativity about him. I think its not in good taste, if your trust n confidence in him is so lose then why support him?
> 
> No offence mate



he is half congressi and half Bhakt, switches sides when required

Its wierd, one of my uncles i met eralier who is an astrologer did tell BJP will loose bihar, just sis not pay much attention to him


----------



## nair

skyisthelimit said:


> Bro if his illiterate wife could manage as CM...y wont sons manage.
> 
> These people have enough salaried people who do their job for them...all they have to do is talk hawa hawai like their baap.
> 
> Im a BJP supporter and i am very angry when i write it.



Well I know how lalu & family works..... My boss had personal experience with lalu...... . This is what happens when you have a population who is un educated and backward....... For remaining in power, lalu will ensure that these population remain uneducated and backward......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Star Wars said:


> AM not really worried about 2019, it will be a BJP govt. only this time they may not get single majority




Bhai in politics 1 week is enough to change perception of people... Please i request you don't rub salt on wounds by predicting 2019 from now. Its still 3.5 yrs away.

NAMO should focus on populist decisions and strategy now. The more populist decisions he makes. His chances will improve.

Like mnerga changed upa fortunes in 2009...he needs to do something like that before 2017.... So people will chage opinion in next 1.5 yrs when dey see results....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> BJP's poll debacle in Bihar a tribute to my father: Akhlaq's son | Zee News
> 
> 
> He's a corporal in Air Force it seems. My faith in idea of India restored



I guess our msm must have asked him...ab aapko sakun mil raha hain..jo bjp bihar mein haar chuki hain.

Haha


----------



## magudi

skyisthelimit said:


> Magudi bro dont be so judgemental so quick.
> 
> If you trust someone then you should also stand by him for 5 years. He is a stranger in lutyen duniya and Jaitley like people are misusing it as i see now.
> 
> He needs to act quick and deliver something.
> 
> If nothing then do something populist like UPA did in 1st term bringing mnerga and change the elections.
> 
> All i am saying is he lost and you started all negativity about him. I think its not in good taste, if your trust n confidence in him is so lose then why support him?
> 
> No offence mate




Tell me which of my criticisms aren't genuine? 

We have some people here who have an agenda and I myself have exposed the reasons for their bias many a times. don't club me with them. 


You must understand I haven't turned my back on anyone. Despite being ideologically right i point out flaws which I perceive are genuine because I want him to succeed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

magudi said:


> Tell me which of my criticisms aren't genuine?
> 
> We have some people here who have an agenda and I myself have exposed the reasons for their bias many a times. don't club me with them.
> 
> 
> You must understand I haven't turned my back on anyone. Despite being ideologically right i point out flaws which I perceive are genuine because I want him to succeed



Magudi nothing that Modi did in Delhi mattered to Biharis. This election was not lost because of economics or Jaitley or cows or Dadri or any of that. This was just plain lethargy of Biharis who voted as per caste politics and the coming together of all regional parties together. This would have been a repeat of 2014 if not for that fact alone.

Bihar is capable of creating 10,000 Dadris and not even blink an eyelid, so much for their secularism and progressiveness.

Plus you must not forget even 2014 BJP win in Bihar was as much of a surprise to BJP as anyone else. Also look at the number of civic polls BJP has been on a winning spree elsewhere in the country. Being disheartened to this level just on the basis of Bihar is not good.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Bitter Melon said:


> Magudi nothing that Modi did in Delhi mattered to Biharis. This election was not lost because of economics or Jaitley or cows or Dadri or any of that.  This was just plain lethargy of Biharis who voted as per caste politics and the coming together of all regional parties together. This would have been a repeat of 2014 if not for that fact alone.
> 
> Bihar is capable of creating 10,000 Dadris and not even blink an eyelid, so much for their secularism and progressiveness.
> 
> Plus you must not forget even 2014 BJP win in Bihar was as much of a surprise to BJP as anyone else. Also look at the number of civic polls BJP has been on a winning spree elsewhere in the country. Being disheartened to this level just on the basis of Bihar is not good.



2014 happened because anti-modi votes or 'secular votes' were split but now they've all learned from their mistakes - in 2019 there will be a United front to keep Modi out and secular votes won't split as there would be no confusion. All the more reason to get aggressive be it on Hindutva or economy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

magudi said:


> 2014 happened because anti-modi votes or 'secular votes' were split but now they've all learned from their mistakes - in 2019 there will be a United front to keep Modi out and secular votes won't split as there would be no confusion. All the more reason to get aggressive be it on Hindutva or economy



One good thing is we are moving away from a multiparty democracy to two party system, all seculars in one camp. Govt has to alternate between these 2 poles because surely not everyone will be forever happy with the secular front.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> 2014 happened because anti-modi votes or 'secular votes' were split but now they've all learned from their mistakes - in 2019 there will be a United front to keep Modi out and secular votes won't split as there would be no confusion. All the more reason to get aggressive be it on Hindutva or economy


Yeah. All parties will now unite against Modi.


----------



## Spectre

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yeah. All parties will now unite against Modi.



Don't see it happening. Bihar was a special case where RJD was at the risk of extinction which compelled Lalu to go for alliance. 

Dynamics are different in UP, Punjab, West Bengal, South India and few other states

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Death In Fire

Spectre said:


> Don't see it happening. Bihar was a special case where RJD was at the risk of extinction which compelled Lalu to go for alliance.
> 
> Dynamics are different in UP, Punjab, West Bengal, South India and few other states


Chance of BJP victory in Bengal is zero.


----------



## skyisthelimit

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yeah. All parties will now unite against Modi.



All parties can unite. But Indians are not that dumb as in 80s or 90s. 

People would always prefer one party rule center rather than a coalition where PM is majboor to look other way when scam happens.

Take MMs as classic example.

Nitishwa can dream to be PM with Sonia, Lalu, Mamta and likes pulling his balls every now n then.

I believe people will not make such choice anymore. At least i hope so.


----------



## jaunty

*Bihar results should give PM Modi reason to pause and rethink*

Vir Sanhgvi

Snap judgements are dangerous and nearly always wrong. So, *all those who want to treat the Bihar assembly election as a referendum on the central government should ease up on the schadenfreude.* An assembly election is not necessarily a verdict on the performance of the Centre. All the opinion polling evidence suggests that Narendra Modi is still the most popular leader in India.* There is no obvious alternative to him as prime minister in any party and were a parliamentary election to be held tomorrow, the BJP would still emerge as the single-largest party in the new Lok Sabha.*

That said, there is no denying that the humiliating defeat in Bihar will damage Modi largely because he had invested so much of his credibility in the election, campaigning extensively across the state and not nominating a chief ministerial candidate, to whom some of the blame could be shifted — as it was to Kiran Bedi after the Delhi debacle.

The extent of the defeat is still to sink in. But it bears remembering that both Nitish Kumar’s JD(U) and Lalu Prasad’s RJD individually got more seats than the BJP could muster. And the Congress, dismissed as a joke by BJP campaigners, won 27 seats (at the time of going to press). More worrying is that the BJP did not sense that a debacle was imminent. When early trends (based mainly on postal ballots) seemed to give the BJP an advantage, its spokesmen fell over each other on TV channels to praise the electoral savvy of Amit Shah, who had engineered this massive victory. When reality dawned, the party reacted with shock and surprise.

The prime minister does not like to concede points to his critics or to change course. But this electoral disaster should give him reason to pause and rethink his strategy.

*First of all, he needs to stop seeing himself as prime campaigner and recognise that he is actually prime minister. His stated aim may be to create a Congress-mukt Bharat where the BJP is the dominant force. But that’s not what he was elected to do. The mandate was for development, not for endless campaigning.* And as the delivery on the development agenda is delayed, his passion for campaigning is beginning to annoy the electorate. Worse still, from Modi’s point of view, is that the campaigning is not working. Both Delhi and Bihar are deeply embarrassing rebuffs to a prime minister who is always in election mode.
*
Secondly, he needs to rethink his messaging. He won the Lok Sabha poll by first listing the failures of UPA 2 and by denigrating his opponents. He then presented himself as the alternative, asking for votes on the basis of his leadership qualities and personal charisma.
It is an approach that works well when a) the incumbent government is seen as incompetent or corrupt and b) when people have only Modi’s record as chief minister of Gujarat to judge him by. But when his opponents are not viewed as dishonest or venal — as neither Arvind Kejriwal or Nitish Kumar is — this approach backfires.* Moreover, people now have Modi’s record as prime minister to judge him by and are less impressed by his claims that he has all the solutions.

Consequently, the Gogia Pasha-style campaign, where people are told that if they vote for Modi all their problems will magically disappear, has stopped working.

Thirdly, there is the decency factor. *The BJP’s time in Delhi has seen a sharp decline in the level of national discourse. It isn’t just the abusive trolls on social media, some of whom Modi himself follows or fraternises with. *It is also the arrogance and offensive smugness of the BJP’s TV spokespeople. And it is elements within the Parivar who are happy to denigrate women or launch veiled (and sometimes not so veiled) attacks on Muslims. At a time when the prime minister wants to focus on development, his supporters focus on ghar wapsi.* When the prime minister talks about the advancement of people, his party talks about the protection of the cow.*

The atmosphere has now turned so ugly that many of those who supported Modi because they believed he would lead a triumphant India into the 21st century now wonder why he does not speak out against those who are dragging India back to the Middle Ages.

In contrast to this unpleasantness and bigotry — much of which found its way into the Bihar campaign — the word most often used to describe Nitish Kumar is ‘decent’. While Modi fought a high-cost, high-voltage, high-rhetoric, high-in-a-helicopter campaign, Nitish went quietly from village to village, addressing relatively small meetings and refrained from personal attacks or any kind of rudeness. Bihar is not Madison Square Garden and Nitish’s low-key, unflashy style connected better with voters.

Everything we have seen suggests that Modi regards stubbornness as a synonym for courage. He will never yield to pressure. He won’t let anyone resign (not even Gajendra Chauhan!). So, it is unlikely that he will pay heed to the murmurings in his party about Amit Shah’s stewardship of the Bihar campaign.
*
But he must know, deep within his heart, that things are not going according to plan. The euphoria of the 2014 victory is fast dissipating. His own charisma is no longer enough to win elections. And as intolerance and unpleasantness mar all discourse in India, he must be concerned with the turn events have taken.*

*So far, he has followed a policy of benign neglect towards the bigots and haters in his Parivar. But as the promised economic recovery is still to arrive and electoral humiliations rock his government, even Modi must begin to wonder if it is time for a course correction.*

He is too shrewd a politician not to recognise that it all threatens to go badly wrong. And he is smart enough to know that only he can intervene and turn the tide.

Bihar results should give PM Modi reason to pause and rethink | columns | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bitter Melon

jaunty said:


> *Bihar results should give PM Modi reason to pause and rethink*
> 
> Vir Sanhgvi
> 
> Snap judgements are dangerous and nearly always wrong. So, *all those who want to treat the Bihar assembly election as a referendum on the central government should ease up on the schadenfreude.* An assembly election is not necessarily a verdict on the performance of the Centre. All the opinion polling evidence suggests that Narendra Modi is still the most popular leader in India.* There is no obvious alternative to him as prime minister in any party and were a parliamentary election to be held tomorrow, the BJP would still emerge as the single-largest party in the new Lok Sabha.*
> 
> That said, there is no denying that the humiliating defeat in Bihar will damage Modi largely because he had invested so much of his credibility in the election, campaigning extensively across the state and not nominating a chief ministerial candidate, to whom some of the blame could be shifted — as it was to Kiran Bedi after the Delhi debacle.
> 
> The extent of the defeat is still to sink in. But it bears remembering that both Nitish Kumar’s JD(U) and Lalu Prasad’s RJD individually got more seats than the BJP could muster. And the Congress, dismissed as a joke by BJP campaigners, won 27 seats (at the time of going to press). More worrying is that the BJP did not sense that a debacle was imminent. When early trends (based mainly on postal ballots) seemed to give the BJP an advantage, its spokesmen fell over each other on TV channels to praise the electoral savvy of Amit Shah, who had engineered this massive victory. When reality dawned, the party reacted with shock and surprise.
> 
> The prime minister does not like to concede points to his critics or to change course. But this electoral disaster should give him reason to pause and rethink his strategy.
> 
> *First of all, he needs to stop seeing himself as prime campaigner and recognise that he is actually prime minister. His stated aim may be to create a Congress-mukt Bharat where the BJP is the dominant force. But that’s not what he was elected to do. The mandate was for development, not for endless campaigning.* And as the delivery on the development agenda is delayed, his passion for campaigning is beginning to annoy the electorate. Worse still, from Modi’s point of view, is that the campaigning is not working. Both Delhi and Bihar are deeply embarrassing rebuffs to a prime minister who is always in election mode.
> *
> Secondly, he needs to rethink his messaging. He won the Lok Sabha poll by first listing the failures of UPA 2 and by denigrating his opponents. He then presented himself as the alternative, asking for votes on the basis of his leadership qualities and personal charisma.
> It is an approach that works well when a) the incumbent government is seen as incompetent or corrupt and b) when people have only Modi’s record as chief minister of Gujarat to judge him by. But when his opponents are not viewed as dishonest or venal — as neither Arvind Kejriwal or Nitish Kumar is — this approach backfires.* Moreover, people now have Modi’s record as prime minister to judge him by and are less impressed by his claims that he has all the solutions.
> 
> Consequently, the Gogia Pasha-style campaign, where people are told that if they vote for Modi all their problems will magically disappear, has stopped working.
> 
> Thirdly, there is the decency factor. *The BJP’s time in Delhi has seen a sharp decline in the level of national discourse. It isn’t just the abusive trolls on social media, some of whom Modi himself follows or fraternises with. *It is also the arrogance and offensive smugness of the BJP’s TV spokespeople. And it is elements within the Parivar who are happy to denigrate women or launch veiled (and sometimes not so veiled) attacks on Muslims. At a time when the prime minister wants to focus on development, his supporters focus on ghar wapsi.* When the prime minister talks about the advancement of people, his party talks about the protection of the cow.*
> 
> The atmosphere has now turned so ugly that many of those who supported Modi because they believed he would lead a triumphant India into the 21st century now wonder why he does not speak out against those who are dragging India back to the Middle Ages.
> 
> In contrast to this unpleasantness and bigotry — much of which found its way into the Bihar campaign — the word most often used to describe Nitish Kumar is ‘decent’. While Modi fought a high-cost, high-voltage, high-rhetoric, high-in-a-helicopter campaign, Nitish went quietly from village to village, addressing relatively small meetings and refrained from personal attacks or any kind of rudeness. Bihar is not Madison Square Garden and Nitish’s low-key, unflashy style connected better with voters.
> 
> Everything we have seen suggests that Modi regards stubbornness as a synonym for courage. He will never yield to pressure. He won’t let anyone resign (not even Gajendra Chauhan!). So, it is unlikely that he will pay heed to the murmurings in his party about Amit Shah’s stewardship of the Bihar campaign.
> *
> But he must know, deep within his heart, that things are not going according to plan. The euphoria of the 2014 victory is fast dissipating. His own charisma is no longer enough to win elections. And as intolerance and unpleasantness mar all discourse in India, he must be concerned with the turn events have taken.*
> 
> *So far, he has followed a policy of benign neglect towards the bigots and haters in his Parivar. But as the promised economic recovery is still to arrive and electoral humiliations rock his government, even Modi must begin to wonder if it is time for a course correction.*
> 
> He is too shrewd a politician not to recognise that it all threatens to go badly wrong. And he is smart enough to know that only he can intervene and turn the tide.
> 
> Bihar results should give PM Modi reason to pause and rethink | columns | Hindustan Times



Yawn.


----------



## jaunty

Bitter Melon said:


> Yawn.



Expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yeah. All parties will now unite against Modi.



One way is to Make an alliance with Naidu Jaya and Naveen patnaik...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

BJP should use this debacle for a cabinet reshuffle,major economic reforms,stopping adityanaths's.

should show its willingness to change.

Change the joker spokespersons asap.


----------



## Josef K

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yeah. All parties will now unite against Modi.


 
Now, seriously what will this change? As I was asking in another thread, to what extend can these parties unite?

As it is, in BJP ruled states, there are not many big regional parties and BJP itself has a powerful state organization that can itself overcome these parties (the reason for which BJP rules in the first place). MH, MP, RJ, Jharkhand, Chattisgarh, Haryana, Goa, KA have strong BJP presence. No amount of "regional parties" uniting can change the equations here. It is entirely up to the state organization to screw it up or persevere here.

TN, Kerala, WB, Odisha, TG - BJP never stands a chance anyway.

AP, Punjab, J&K, Pondicherry - BJP is already allied with regional parties.

UP and Bihar are the outliers. In Bihar, Nitish and Lalu came from the same parent organization once. So it is not difficult for them to become allies again or for their voters to accept this alliance. But Maya and Mulayam are not so. Maya's voters will never vote for Mulayam and vice versa since their origins lie in hostile caste politics. Neither would Maya entertain such an idea.

So, Bihar is the only exception. Delhi was an experiment. Delhiites took one for the team, I'd say.

If anything BJP's state units should entrench themselves in the states where they have a chance if they hope to win in the national level.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> Tell me which of my criticisms aren't genuine?
> 
> We have some people here who have an agenda and I myself have exposed the reasons for their bias many a times. don't club me with them.
> 
> 
> You must understand I haven't turned my back on anyone. Despite being ideologically right i point out flaws which I perceive are genuine because I want him to succeed



I appreciate your support n wishes for him. I was just trying to say dont be disheartened and disillusioned that Modi is gone.

He survived 12 yrs of continuous politics and opposition and image burners. 

He will come out of ashes like a Pheonix we should stand by hime.

If jackals, chameleons and cowards can stand by RAGA for no good qualities. I personally believe we should not abandon him. 

Win or lose is part n parcel of this game.

He should learn and come up much better in 2019.

No one can replace him. Our country does not have that caliber leader as of today. Nitishwa can dream but he is nothing outside Bihar.


----------



## jaunty

A good article by Mukul Kesavan on media's buffoonery (esp NDTV) yesterday. 

Calling their bluff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

jaunty said:


> Expected.



Kejriwal is not venal? Was he not abusing people on the phone and Vir Sanghvi is talking of decency? These guys who said Smirti Irani got herself exposed in FabIndia mall to gain attention of Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> I appreciate your support n wishes for him. I was just trying to say dont be disheartened and disillusioned that Modi is gone.
> 
> He survived 12 yrs of continuous politics and opposition and image burners.
> 
> He will come out of ashes like a Pheonix we should stand by hime.
> 
> If jackals, chameleons and cowards can stand by RAGA for no good qualities. I personally believe we should not abandon him.
> 
> Win or lose is part n parcel of this game.
> 
> He should learn and come up much better in 2019.
> 
> No one can replace him. Our country does not have that caliber leader as of today. Nitishwa can dream but he is nothing outside Bihar.



Don't take him seriously......


----------



## Bitter Melon

lightoftruth said:


> BJP should use this debacle for a cabinet reshuffle,major economic reforms,stopping adityanaths's.
> 
> should show its willingness to change.
> 
> Change the joker spokespersons asap.



Disagree. Yogi Adityanath is exactly the kind of people who bring in votes. BJP should go full Hindutva.


----------



## jaunty

Bitter Melon said:


> Kejriwal is not venal? Was he not abusing people on the phone and Vir Sanghvi is talking of decency? These guys who said Smirti Irani got herself exposed in FabIndia mall to gain attention of Modi?



Kejriwal was obviously not perceived as such by the people of Delhi and I am not here to discuss Vir Sanghvi's character. It does not matter as far as his article is concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Bitter Melon said:


> Disagree. Yogi Adityanath is exactly the kind of people who bring in votes. BJP should go full Hindutva.


The ppl who vote for Hindutva will always vote BJP ,does bjp wants votes for development ? the swing votes ? the deciders ? those make you win elections like it did in 2014. BJP should concentrate on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

jaunty said:


> Kejriwal was obviously not perceived as such by the people of Delhi and I am not here to discuss Vir Sanghvi's character. It does not matter as far as his article is concerned.



It does. People of shady character pontificating on issues like decency and values make anything coming from their mouths worthless. I am not in the habit of taking sermons on kindness from the likes of ISIS. Likewise.



lightoftruth said:


> The ppl who vote for Hindutva will always vote BJP ,does bjp wants votes for development ? the swing votes ? the deciders ? those make you win elections like it did in 2014. BJP should concentrate on it.



People will abandon BJP if BJP abandons the cause of Hindutva. It is just another secular party if not for Hindutva.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

jaunty said:


> *Bihar results should give PM Modi reason to pause and rethink*
> 
> Vir Sanhgvi
> 
> Snap judgements are dangerous and nearly always wrong. So, *all those who want to treat the Bihar assembly election as a referendum on the central government should ease up on the schadenfreude.* An assembly election is not necessarily a verdict on the performance of the Centre. All the opinion polling evidence suggests that Narendra Modi is still the most popular leader in India.* There is no obvious alternative to him as prime minister in any party and were a parliamentary election to be held tomorrow, the BJP would still emerge as the single-largest party in the new Lok Sabha.*
> 
> That said, there is no denying that the humiliating defeat in Bihar will damage Modi largely because he had invested so much of his credibility in the election, campaigning extensively across the state and not nominating a chief ministerial candidate, to whom some of the blame could be shifted — as it was to Kiran Bedi after the Delhi debacle.
> 
> The extent of the defeat is still to sink in. But it bears remembering that both Nitish Kumar’s JD(U) and Lalu Prasad’s RJD individually got more seats than the BJP could muster. And the Congress, dismissed as a joke by BJP campaigners, won 27 seats (at the time of going to press). More worrying is that the BJP did not sense that a debacle was imminent. When early trends (based mainly on postal ballots) seemed to give the BJP an advantage, its spokesmen fell over each other on TV channels to praise the electoral savvy of Amit Shah, who had engineered this massive victory. When reality dawned, the party reacted with shock and surprise.
> 
> The prime minister does not like to concede points to his critics or to change course. But this electoral disaster should give him reason to pause and rethink his strategy.
> 
> *First of all, he needs to stop seeing himself as prime campaigner and recognise that he is actually prime minister. His stated aim may be to create a Congress-mukt Bharat where the BJP is the dominant force. But that’s not what he was elected to do. The mandate was for development, not for endless campaigning.* And as the delivery on the development agenda is delayed, his passion for campaigning is beginning to annoy the electorate. Worse still, from Modi’s point of view, is that the campaigning is not working. Both Delhi and Bihar are deeply embarrassing rebuffs to a prime minister who is always in election mode.
> *
> Secondly, he needs to rethink his messaging. He won the Lok Sabha poll by first listing the failures of UPA 2 and by denigrating his opponents. He then presented himself as the alternative, asking for votes on the basis of his leadership qualities and personal charisma.
> It is an approach that works well when a) the incumbent government is seen as incompetent or corrupt and b) when people have only Modi’s record as chief minister of Gujarat to judge him by. But when his opponents are not viewed as dishonest or venal — as neither Arvind Kejriwal or Nitish Kumar is — this approach backfires.* Moreover, people now have Modi’s record as prime minister to judge him by and are less impressed by his claims that he has all the solutions.
> 
> Consequently, the Gogia Pasha-style campaign, where people are told that if they vote for Modi all their problems will magically disappear, has stopped working.
> 
> Thirdly, there is the decency factor. *The BJP’s time in Delhi has seen a sharp decline in the level of national discourse. It isn’t just the abusive trolls on social media, some of whom Modi himself follows or fraternises with. *It is also the arrogance and offensive smugness of the BJP’s TV spokespeople. And it is elements within the Parivar who are happy to denigrate women or launch veiled (and sometimes not so veiled) attacks on Muslims. At a time when the prime minister wants to focus on development, his supporters focus on ghar wapsi.* When the prime minister talks about the advancement of people, his party talks about the protection of the cow.*
> 
> The atmosphere has now turned so ugly that many of those who supported Modi because they believed he would lead a triumphant India into the 21st century now wonder why he does not speak out against those who are dragging India back to the Middle Ages.
> 
> In contrast to this unpleasantness and bigotry — much of which found its way into the Bihar campaign — the word most often used to describe Nitish Kumar is ‘decent’. While Modi fought a high-cost, high-voltage, high-rhetoric, high-in-a-helicopter campaign, Nitish went quietly from village to village, addressing relatively small meetings and refrained from personal attacks or any kind of rudeness. Bihar is not Madison Square Garden and Nitish’s low-key, unflashy style connected better with voters.
> 
> Everything we have seen suggests that Modi regards stubbornness as a synonym for courage. He will never yield to pressure. He won’t let anyone resign (not even Gajendra Chauhan!). So, it is unlikely that he will pay heed to the murmurings in his party about Amit Shah’s stewardship of the Bihar campaign.
> *
> But he must know, deep within his heart, that things are not going according to plan. The euphoria of the 2014 victory is fast dissipating. His own charisma is no longer enough to win elections. And as intolerance and unpleasantness mar all discourse in India, he must be concerned with the turn events have taken.*
> 
> *So far, he has followed a policy of benign neglect towards the bigots and haters in his Parivar. But as the promised economic recovery is still to arrive and electoral humiliations rock his government, even Modi must begin to wonder if it is time for a course correction.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is too shrewd a politician not to recognise that it all threatens to go badly wrong. And he is smart enough to know that only he can intervene and turn the tide.
> 
> Bihar results should give PM Modi reason to pause and rethink | columns | Hindustan Times








When the prime minister talks about the advancement of people, his party talks about the protection of the cow.



LOLz funny...


----------



## jaunty

Bitter Melon said:


> It does. People of shady characters pontificating on issues like decency and values make anything coming from their mouths worthless. I am not in the habit of taking sermons on kindness from the likes of ISIS. Likewise.



You are free to make your own choices, nobody is forcing you to take anything from anyone -- no one really cares.


----------



## Bitter Melon

danger007 said:


> When the prime minister talks about the advancement of people, his party talks about the protection of the cow.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLz funny...



Becoming Christian is like a disease I suppose. All care and concern towards animal welfare just goes for a toss. LOLz funny.



jaunty said:


> You are free to make your own choices, nobody is forcing you to take anything from anyone -- no one really cares.


 
You can say you don't care. You can't speak for others. I don't care whether you care. Just put forth my view of the value of the article you posted since this is a public forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> Becoming Christian is like a disease I suppose. All care and concern towards animal welfare just goes for a toss. LOLz funny.



Or they care for the animals they don't eat


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> Or they care for the animals they don't eat



They don't care for anyone. Not even humans given how Christians are butchering thousands of Muslims everywhere. Leave them alone and very soon every Christian sect will be the throat of another Christian sect disavowing them as heretics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Bitter Melon said:


> You can say you don't care. You can't speak for others. I don't care whether you care. *Just put forth my view of the value of the article you posted since this is a public forum*.



I was also putting forth my view. Thank you!


----------



## Bitter Melon

jaunty said:


> I was also putting forth my view. Thank you!



Yup, while elicited a yawn from me.


----------



## drunken-monke

Jai Bharat said:


> Modi took out 30 campaign speeches, compared to the hundreds taken by Lalu and Nitish. But because there was no real CM face or figure, or anyone else really from BJP that was recognizable in Bihar it ended up failing spectacularly, you are right. Atrociously bad politics. Hopefully BJP refocuses and starts fielding more local candidates that can appeal to local politics and caste instead of just relying on Modi to do everything. His star power can't win local elections without support.


Neither was in J&K, in Maharashtra, AP, and many election.. But they performed well in those states, din't they?


----------



## lightoftruth

Bitter Melon said:


> I
> People will abandon BJP if BJP abandons the cause of Hindutva. It is just another secular party if not for Hindutva.



That's an incorrect assessment hindutva issues most of them are legal issues, one can do them without chest thumping while focusing on economy and swing voters.

hindutva issues will remain untouched if BJP is no longer at the center.


----------



## jaunty

lightoftruth said:


> The ppl who vote for Hindutva will always vote BJP ,does bjp wants votes for development ? the swing votes ? the deciders ? those make you win elections like it did in 2014. BJP should concentrate on it.



BJP will have to make a choice here. As some of their supporters are suggesting, they should either go full Hindutva or they should tone down and focus on the real issues they promised during the 2014 elections. The middle path seems to be not working very well, both groups of people are unhappy with it for opposite reasons. It's their choice and the people of the country would let them know what they prefer in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

lightoftruth said:


> That's an incorrect assessment hindutva issues most of them are legal issues, one can do them without chest thumping while focusing on economy and swing voters.
> 
> hindutva issues will remain untouched if BJP is no longer at the center.



They are not just legal issues. Correcting distortion of history was not a legal issue. Beef is not a legal issue. Freeing up temples from govt control and education system from minority bias is not a legal issue. I can go on and on. These are fundamental issues which strike at the consciousness of our civilization. Makes or breaks a nation. Economy will always remain a parallel concern for some. Biharis gave a middle finger to economy for example.


----------



## vsdoc

jaunty said:


> BJP will have to make a choice here. As some of their supporters are suggesting, they should either go full Hindutva or they should tone down and focus on the real issues they promised during the 2014 elections. The middle path seems to be not working very well, both groups of people are unhappy with it for opposite reasons. It's their choice and the people of the country would let them know what they prefer in 2019.



It will take exactly ONE incident of some Muslim yahoos going full retard to precipitate exactly what is being orchestrated.

Cue : Indian Patriot and his ilk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

drunken-monke said:


> Neither was in J&K, in Maharashtra, AP, and many election.. But they performed well in those states, din't they?



BJP strategy is simple and the right one. Go without a local leader and after a win place an RSS guy there. Any other strategy will backfire just like Delhi did. People used to think no end of Kiran Bedi. She was the popular figure in people's imagination and everyone thought a progressive modern woman like her would be just what Delhi was waiting for. We all saw what happened and what kind of leader Delhi ended up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> BJP will have to make a choice here. As some of their supporters are suggesting, they should either go full Hindutva or they should tone down and focus on the real issues they promised during the 2014 elections. The middle path seems to be not working very well, both groups of people are unhappy with it for opposite reasons. It's their choice and the people of the country would let them know what they prefer in 2019.



Its just one election voted along caste lines, people are thinking to much into it. There is no reason to believe Govt. cannot follow both. Economic progress and development is going good, just the marketing is weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Bitter Melon said:


> Becoming Christian is like a disease I suppose. All care and concern towards animal welfare just goes for a toss. LOLz funny.
> 
> 
> 
> You can say you don't care. You can't speak for others. I don't care whether you care. Just put forth my view of the value of the article you posted since this is a public forum.




it's ok.. . you are talking like those who belongs to Hinduism don't eat animals... if you think like that.. it's your choice... thanks for your hatred on Christians .. . very tolerate hindutva vadhi...


----------



## Bitter Melon

danger007 said:


> it's ok.. . you are talking like those who belongs to Hinduism don't eat animals... if you think like that.. it's your choice... thanks for your hatred on Christians .. . very tolerate hindutva vadhi...



I never claimed to be tolerant. I am not.


----------



## drunken-monke

magudi said:


> secular votes


Could you elaborate that please.. This is new terminology for many of us.. heard of Secular (sickular in reality) politicians, but secular votes?


----------



## danger007

Bitter Melon said:


> I never claimed to be tolerant. I am not.



@Star Wars favourite poster... may be for this type of reasons n people differ with BJP I'm Bihar. .. hardliners... at the best... chill dude..


----------



## jaunty

vsdoc said:


> It will take exactly ONE incident of some Muslim yahoos going full retard to precipitate exactly what is being orchestrated.
> 
> Cue : Indian Patriot and his ilk.



Are you expecting something like that?


----------



## vsdoc

jaunty said:


> Are you expecting something like that?



Yes.

Uneasily.

And very big.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663668666181922816

Finally some good news after yesterday 



vsdoc said:


> Yes.
> 
> Uneasily.
> 
> And very big.



I have to agree, the whole "intolerance" is a build up to something

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

jaunty said:


> BJP will have to make a choice here. As some of their supporters are suggesting, they should either go full Hindutva or they should tone down and focus on the real issues they promised during the 2014 elections. The middle path seems to be not working very well, both groups of people are unhappy with it for opposite reasons. It's their choice and the people of the country would let them know what they prefer in 2019.



Major take away from bihar is not lalu or nitish, its congress getting seats,it should ring a bell that the way govt is moving is not correct if even rahul is acceptable,course correction should happen and it should be something which is seen by everyone if bjp wants votes in coming states or 2019.bjp doesn't have much option but to tone down.




Bitter Melon said:


> They are not just legal issues. Correcting distortion of history was not a legal issue. Beef is not a legal issue. Freeing up temples from govt control and education system from minority bias is not a legal issue. I can go on and on. These are fundamental issues which strike at the consciousness of our civilization. Makes or breaks a nation. Economy will always remain a parallel concern for some. Biharis gave a middle finger to economy for example.



Not one of them you mentioned needs talking ,they are governmental executive decisions no-one can stop them if govt makes their mind,problem starts with chest beating and focus on such issues, these are secondary issues major chunk of votes BJP needs are development and economy related govt should be seen working on it...same biharis gave 32/40 to nda.


----------



## vsdoc

Star Wars said:


> I have to agree, the whole "intolerance" is a build up to something



@jaunty @Indian Patriot 

This is currently a war between Hindus.

Till the Muslims butt in.


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> Not one of them you mentioned needs talking ,they are governmental executive decisions no-one can stop them if govt makes their mind,problem starts with chest beating and focus on such issues, these are secondary issues major chunk of votes BJP needs are development and economy related govt should be seen working on it...same biharis gave 32/40 to nda.



32/40 when votes were divided among Nitish,Lalu and Congress



lightoftruth said:


> Major take away from bihar is not lalu or nitish, its congress getting seats,it should ring a bell that the way govt is moving is not correct if even rahul is acceptable,course correction should happen and it should be something which is seen by everyone if bjp wants votes in coming states or 2019.bjp doesn't have much option but to tone down.



Congress got votes because there was seemless transfer of votes between congress Lalu and Nitish, i doubt they would have done well if they stood alone....


----------



## jaunty

vsdoc said:


> Yes.
> 
> Uneasily.
> 
> And very big.



Outsiders or insiders? I have always felt that a Mumbai like attack is just around the corner. I would be surprised if Modi finishes his term without having to make a strong (and tough) decision w.r.t Pakistan. I hope I am wrong though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

magudi said:


> BJP's poll debacle in Bihar a tribute to my father: Akhlaq's son | Zee News
> 
> 
> He's a corporal in Air Force it seems. My faith in idea of India restored


This is purely insanity... By the same way my faith in India is shaken to its core by giving a massive vote to the party of convicted( by none other than supreme court) head ...... 
Irrespective of political biases our loyalty should be with country not with political goons ..... 
What about Prashant pujari killing ? Oh... He was racist nazist communal bigot ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> Outsiders or insiders? I have always felt that a Mumbai like attack is just around the corner. I would be surprised if Modi finishes his term without having to make a strong decision w.r.t Pakistan. I hope I am wrong though.



Inside, not outside . been saying this for months now. 2016 will be a rough year. Seculars will try their best to start a riot. They are already trying. Only few weeks back congress workers put the head of a cow in front of the temple...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Star Wars said:


> 32/40 when votes were divided among Nitish,Lalu and Congress



bjp vote share has only declined from about 30 % in 2014 to 25% in this one.


Star Wars said:


> 32/40 when votes were divided among Nitish,Lalu and Congress
> 
> 
> 
> Congress got votes because there was seemless transfer of votes between congress Lalu and Nitish, i doubt they would have done well if they stood alone....


Lets not take credit away.exact thing can be replicated on national level.


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Its just one election voted along caste lines, people are thinking to much into it. There is no reason to believe Govt. cannot follow both. Economic progress and development is going good, just the marketing is weak.



Theoretically it is possible for both Hindutva and economic progress to go hand in hand (although unlikely). But the focus of the next elections won't be economic development then. You have already seen the outrage in the last few months. Imagine the shit storm if the govt decides to go full Hindutva. It would take the center stage and the next elections would be fought over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> Theoretically it is possible for both Hindutva and economic progress to go hand in hand (although unlikely). But the focus of the next elections won't be economic development then. You have already seen the outrage in the last few months. Imagine the shit storm if the govt decides to go full Hindutva. It will take the center stage and the next elections would be fought over it.



Media should not decide govt. narrative. Media is far far worse, even ISIS would be considered tolerant as per their standards. Media plays little role in these days forming perceptions except maybe extreme small minority of people who watch News..


----------



## Bitter Melon

lightoftruth said:


> Not one of them you mentioned needs talking ,they are governmental executive decisions no-one can stop them if govt makes their mind,problem starts with chest beating and focus on such issues, these are secondary issues major chunk of votes BJP needs are development and economy related govt should be seen working on it...same biharis gave 32/40 to nda.



That is the point the govt is not making up its mind. It has been solely focused on development which does not wash. As to your logic that Bihar voted for Rahul and Lalu for development...a BIG LOL.



Star Wars said:


> Inside, not outside . been saying this for months now. 2016 will be a rough year. Seculars will try their best to start a riot. They are already trying. Only few weeks back congress workers put the head of a cow in front of the temple...



Actually, outsiders too. IB had info of ISI attempting huge bomb blasts in temples across the country a few months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lightoftruth

Bitter Melon said:


> That is the point the govt is not making up its mind. It has been solely focused on development which does not wash. As to your logic that Bihar voted for Rahul and Lalu for development...a BIG LOL.


That's hilarious if you think bjp lost because it haven't done/talked much about beef/hindutva issues ,they won against bjp/modi because many stupid statements gave them issues to reach out to deflect their corruption/misgovernance ,those statements are hindrance to bjp's electoral campaigns its not that difficult to understand.


----------



## Bitter Melon

lightoftruth said:


> That's hilarious if you think bjp lost because it haven't done/talked much about beef/hindutva issues ,they won against bjp/modi because many stupid statements gave them issues to reach out to deflect their corruption/misgovernance ,those statements are hindrance to bjp's electoral campaigns its not that difficult to understand.


 
Nonsense. Majority of Bihar does not watch news channels. The urban voters voted for BJP and hence the trends early morning were reflecting BJP leading. It was the rural voters who voted along caste lines as is their natural habit for state elections that undid BJP. Now don't tell me rural Bihar are beef eaters and were concerned about beef not being on their plate. That would be hysterical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> bjp vote share has only declined from about 30 % in 2014 to 25% in this one.



Yes, because they fought less seats so vote share will also logically be less. Overall vote share if other parties included is 37%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

jaunty said:


> Outsiders or insiders? I have always felt that a Mumbai like attack is just around the corner. I would be surprised if Modi finishes his term without having to make a strong (and tough) decision w.r.t Pakistan. I hope I am wrong though.



More insider than outsider this time looking at the virulence on display.

Much of it which frankly borders perilously close to being anti national. For personal/ideological/political axes that are being ground.

Of course, do not discount our friends fishing in troubled waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Iski kami thi sirf. 
Arun Jaitley's Exclusive interview to NDTV. Looks like Modi finally gave up on his next term ambitions. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663661511089352705

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> Iski kami thi sirf.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663661511089352705


Is Modi an idiot?


----------



## skyisthelimit

vsdoc said:


> More insider than outsider this time looking at the virulence on display.
> 
> Much of it which frankly borders perilously close to being anti national. For personal/ideological/political axes that are being ground.
> 
> Of course, do not discount our friends fishing in troubled waters.



I guess they do not have leader who can match Modis strength. Maybe dats y.

To put the blame square on BJP Modi thus equating and justifying Godhra to bring him down.

Its a pity that with such case nation is going down in gallows while others only care is lust for power n chair.

All for power n chair and one so called family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

SarthakGanguly said:


> Is Modi an idiot?


Modi is Jailtey's Manmohan Singh.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Modi is Jailtey's Manmohan Singh.



Or Modi has no control on Jaitley


----------



## Abingdonboy

magudi said:


> This ^
> 
> I find it appalling that the guy still has gall to go ahead with his community addressing crap at Wembley's even after this drubbing, such a shameless chap!


He has to go ahead with Wembley- it would be a disastrous PR episode to cancel it now. That said, the speech he gives will feel especially hollow now the wind has left his sails.



itachii said:


> I was never a fan of holding these big events in host countries. what is the stupidity in holding such rallies without producing any results on the ground ?? In all these rallies he sold a dream and the pillars of that dream already started crumbling.


Pretty much my sentiments.



Bang Galore said:


> I agree. Maybe the first couple were interesting but it is now boring.....and grating.
> 
> *Shekhar Gupta: Modi's 2014 after-glow is over*
> 
> *Why the Bihar defeat can be the best thing for him as PM, but only if he has the humility to read the writing on the wall*
> 
> Shekhar Gupta November 9, 2015 Last Updated at 00:25 IST
> 
> Bihar was never the most important state for Indian politics. Even in the period before Jharkhand was carved out of it, it was a distant second to Uttar Pradesh in the number of MPs it sent to Lok Sabha. Today, with 40 MPs, it is only the fourth largest after UP, Maharashtra and West Bengal, with Tamil Nadu a close fifth. But it is the equivalent of what in American politics is described as the bellwether state. It’s an audacious line to write, but a close look at politics of the past 50 years will tell you that unlike Bengal, now what Bihar thinks today, India thinks tomorrow.
> 
> The first setbacks to the Congress were delivered here in the mid-60s, starting with the rise of lower-middle caste alliances in 1967, and the phenomenon then spread until Indira Gandhi put it down briefly. It was then the JP movement in 1974 and finally, the rise of Lalu Yadav. In each case the change in the state had a decisive impact on national politics. The latest election result is a turning point of comparable significance.
> 
> The Congress inherited power after Independence and ruled unchallenged for nearly half a century because the opposition was divided. But once its rivals started to merge forces and resources, politics changed. Everything happens much faster in these hyper-connected times. So what took decades in the past has just taken 18 months now. The power of IOU, or the Index of Opposition Unity, is now well understood. Bihar has reaffirmed it, and it will set the template for forthcoming state elections. It is too early to start guesswork on what may happen in Assam, West Bengal and Tamil Nadu. But in Assam, the Congress, Badruddin Ajmal's AIUDF and the Left will review their politics. So will the Left and Congress in West Bengal and in Tamil Nadu, where the BJP was expecting to make a significant entry. It will need to take a fresh look at its prospects.
> 
> Bihar isn't the first setback Narendra Modi has suffered since May 2014. Delhi was the first. But it is a half-state, AAP was considered a _sui generis_ phenomenon and thus unlikely to make a national impact. Bihar is the real thing. Modi will, therefore, need to make two important calls. One, how does he readjust his governance with the fantasy of a quick increase of numbers in Rajya Sabha fully I demolished? Will he now agree to talk to the opposition and establish a working equation of decency to have the parliament functioning and bills passed? This is tougher than it sounds. It would entail Modi getting out of campaign mode and settling down to calmer, old-fashioned governance.
> 
> Two, he will have to take a call on his politics. The Modi-Shah leadership model will be under questioning. The prominence given to Amit Shah in Bihar, where his portrait was used along with Modi’s on election posters and where he addressed five rallies a day, indicated that he had been anointed as the number two in the party after Modi. This Gujarati takeover was internally resented. It will now be questioned. So the call Modi will need to make is, does he loosen his control over the party? Does he become more like a full-time prime minister and not lead every state election as frontally as in Delhi and now Bihar? Further, he needs no more evidence after Bihar that polarisation cannot deliver election victories to him, that in India of 2015 there is no vote for beating up anybody, and that Pakistan and terrorism may be issues of great passion and partisanship on warrior news channels and Twitter but not in the world of real public opinion. He and Shah showed a lack of understanding of the Bihari mind. Their campaign was disrespectful of its political wisdom. In years, I haven’t seen something sillier than the “relaunch” of brand Emperor Ashoka. Hopefully they will be smart enough not to take this imperiousness elsewhere in India. This will affect, most of all, the project of taking Assam through polarisation.
> 
> The second call is Modi’s and will be of greater consequence to his partymen. The first was what matters to India at a non-partisan level. It will be wonderful if Modi now brings the focus back on governance with greater commitment than image-building, electoral politics and divisive campaigning. In short, it will be a real gain if this setback persuades him to become more prime ministerial. He should now be calling the top opposition leaders, improving the parliamentary environment and building some real momentum on governance. He should also be speaking out on divisiveness and intolerance and distance himself from abusive social media armies, irresponsible bigoted colleagues, party-men and sundry sycophants who bring no value but only contribute to building an aura of negativity around his government.
> 
> The Bihar verdict also settles any remaining doubts that the Modi momentum of the summer of 2014 is now fully over. Elections, voter choices, public opinion will now be determined by performance. If you apply this test to Bihar, results will be self-explanatory. Four of the central portfolios most important in terms of public opinion and popular satisfaction are agriculture, telecom, food and skill development. Ministers for all of these, Radhe Mohan Singh, Ravi Shankar Prasad, Ram Vilas Paswan and Rajiv Pratap Rudy, come from Bihar and have been campaigning there full-time. Each portfolio is a disaster. Dal prices are at historic peaks, agriculture has stalled as the minister does no more than hold forth on “Jaivik kheti” (organic farming), the promise of two crore new jobs is a joke and, if this is a smartphone generation, call drops, rising tariffs and fishy ambiguity on net neutrality also infuriate it. In fact the most effective Nitish line in this campaign was his mocking of Prasad as the Call-Drop Minister. Or in describing his BSNL as _Bhai Sahib Nahin Lagega_.
> 
> Modi’s 2014 victory was based on a promise. That cheque has been cashed. Now he will be judged on performance and delivery: governance, real figures, inflation, growth, jobs, social cohesion, irrespective of how awe-inspiring his oratorical performance might be for his delirious NRI audience at Wembley. Bihar has stopped his electoral juggernaut. It can still be the best thing for him as prime minister, but only if he has the humility to accept this reality.


Thank you for posting this article @Bang Galore, this is effectively what I was trying to say but in a more muted fashion.




noksss said:


> Comeon man dont write off everything for a election result Modi has sailed through the onslaught against him by every politicians,media on him for more than 12 years do you think he cant sail through this? i am sure there will be course correction after this hard hitting and with party president post due in Jan next year amith shah will be either forced to tweak his strategy or will shown the door. And BJP was not winning any state ekection back then from 2009 even after a defeat on the 2009 general election but they made a course correction and you know the result . I am sure the sameway modi will repeat that and we have 4 years left for him which is a big time in indian politics



Well let's wait and see my friend- there was no course correction after Delhi. I simply don't understand the thinking of Modi and his team, their entire strategy(holding off major reforms in the expectation they would succeed in these elections) was unnecessarily high risk from the outset. This kind of overconfidence is indicative of a disturbing disconnect from reality and I don't know if it can be addressed overnight. 




Star Wars said:


> lol .... he has been like this for a long time, he swings from one end to the other. Don't bother.



I think I have been pretty consistent mate. I am not ingratiated by any single personality or party- I am merely interested in what I see as the best fit for India at any given time. As such, I had found Modi a very promising prospect with the mandate he had secured and the vision he had articulated. The fact of the matter is that he has simply failed to utilise such an unprecedented mandate AND left that vision entirely unfulfilled. It will always be the case that the higher you raise expectations the harder you will fall and this has been demonstrated very clearly here. 

I do not believe I am factually incorrect in saying that these elections in Bihar were very significant for how Modi's term was to progress- this was articulated by numerous commentators both inside and out of India. Nor am I wrong when I say Modi has failed to deliver the kind of "big bang" reforms India has been crying out for for about 6-7 years now. Part of this has been his inability and apparent indifference to build a consensus with the opposition to get these pushed through. His belligerent/overconfident approach would have been fine had he ridden his "Modi wave" and secured all available election victories but now his momentum is waning so I am simply seeing a pessimistic outlook. How are the reforms going to come now?



jaunty said:


> Theoretically it is possible for both Hindutva and economic progress to go hand in hand (although unlikely). But the focus of the next elections won't be economic development then. You have already seen the outrage in the last few months. Imagine the shit storm if the govt decides to go full Hindutva. It would take the center stage and the next elections would be fought over it.


A fair point, if the GoI had stuck to the development agenda since May 2014 they would have faced even a fraction of the current onslaught they are receiving from the media and the entire narrative of this election could have been different. It has been their inability to keep the so-called "fringe elements" in line that has muddied the waters and disrupted their entire progress. I don't understand why they find it so hard to keep their development agenda at the forefront of the discourse, again and again they are shooting themselves in the foot to the point it makes one question if they are even able to pursue their development fantasies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Or Modi has no control on Jaitley


If i remember correctly I mentioned it here on this thread, how jaitley took modi as a "main event" on his late father in law's birth day function.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Arun Jaitley's Assessment Of Why BJP Was Crushed In Bihar

Modi's the biggest fool if he can't axe this idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> I think I have been pretty consistent mate. I am not ingratiated by any single personality or party- I am merely interested in what I see as the best fit for India at any given time. As such, I had found Modi a very promising prospect with the mandate he had secured and the vision he had articulated. The fact of the matter is that he has simply failed to utilise such an unprecedented mandate AND left that vision entirely unfulfilled. It will always be the case that the higher you raise expectations the harder you will fall and this has been demonstrated very clearly here.
> 
> I do not believe I am factually incorrect in saying that these elections in Bihar were very significant for how Modi's term was to progress- this was articulated by numerous commentators both inside and out of India. Nor am I wrong when I say Modi has failed to deliver the kind of "big bang" reforms India has been crying out for for about 6-7 years now. Part of this has been his inability and apparent indifference to build a consensus with the opposition to get these pushed through. His belligerent/overconfident approach would have been fine had he ridden his "Modi wave" and secured all available election victories but now his momentum is waning so I am simply seeing a pessimistic outlook. How are the reforms going to come now?
> 
> 
> A fair point, if the GoI had stuck to the development agenda since May 2014 they would have faced even a fraction of the current onslaught they are receiving from the media and the entire narrative of this election could have been different. It has been their inability to keep the so-called "fringe elements" in line that has muddied the waters and disrupted their entire progress. I don't understand why they find it so hard to keep their development agenda at the forefront of the discourse, again and again they are shooting themselves in the foot to the point it makes one question if they are even able to pursue their development fantasies.




A whole lot of words with really hollow content, same old rehashed paragraph you and others had written earlier. If you seriously think no reforms have been done, mandate gone unfulfilled and this is UPA3.0 then you are living in ignorance. Either deliberate or not. You seriously do not have a clue what is going on in this country, its apparent when you talk about the "Media". Sorry man, i am no longer interested in discussion things for the 1000nth time not am i interested in convincing the obvious. Its time people did their own research and came to their own conclusions. Have been replying to posts like these for 1 year now,well..am done.. Believe what you have to but all i can say is youare wrong when it comes to a lot of things...


----------



## Bitter Melon

Look at the amount of bile liberals have


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663673471407362048


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Arun Jaitley's Assessment Of Why BJP Was Crushed In Bihar
> 
> Modi's the biggest fool if he can't axe this idiot




This Mofo has to go, i am tired of his ramblings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> A whole lot of words with really hollow content, same old rehashed paragraph you and others had written earlier if you seriously think no reforms have been done, mandate gone unfulfilled and this is UPA3.0 then you are living in ignorance. Either deliberate or not. You seriously do not have a clue what is going on in this country, its apparent when you talk about the "Media". Sorry man, i am no longer interested in discussion things for the 1000nth time not am i interested in convincing the obvious. Its time people did their own research and came to their own conclusions. Have been replying to posts like these for 1 year now,well..am done.. Believe what you have to but all i can say is youare wrong when it comes to a lot of things...



Apart from MMS, no one has done any work for this guy. Ignore him.


----------



## danger007

Bitter Melon said:


> They don't care for anyone. Not even humans given how Christians are butchering thousands of Muslims everywhere. Leave them alone and very soon every Christian sect will be the throat of another Christian sect disavowing them as heretics.





Star Wars said:


> Or they care for the animals they don't eat





Bitter Melon said:


> They don't care for anyone. Not even humans given how Christians are butchering thousands of Muslims everywhere. Leave them alone and very soon every Christian sect will be the throat of another Christian sect disavowing them as heretics.




@WebMaster @Oscar @Jungibaaz @Slav Defence @Icarus @Horus take a look on these posts...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> Iski kami thi sirf.
> Arun Jaitley's Exclusive interview to NDTV. Looks like Modi finally gave up on his next term ambitions.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663661511089352705





SarthakGanguly said:


> Is Modi an idiot?





ranjeet said:


> Modi is Jailtey's Manmohan Singh.





Star Wars said:


> Or Modi has no control on Jaitley


I don't understand, Jaitley's analysis seems to be spot-on. It was comments that "devoted from development" that cost them and is still costing them (especially where it comes to the media).



This is the whole point:
*
Galvanised opposition parties are now expected to step up efforts to derail his government's plans to push promised economic reforms through Parliament. Among them is the national Goods and Services Tax or GST,*
*
Arun Jaitley's Assessment Of Why BJP Was Crushed In Bihar*




@Star Wars 




This guy has been, as far as I can see, the most articulate and prominent spokesperson from the GoI who has adhered to and promoted the development/reform agenda of the GoI. I don't understand why he is so heavily criticised on here, he is a sole sane voice in a government of mutes and a party of destructive loudmouths. He has succeeded in articulating the GoI's agenda where the PM has done nothing.



Bitter Melon said:


> Look at the amount of bile liberals have
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663673471407362048


This has to be photoshopped. No way was this actually projected onto the palace of Westminster.


----------



## Bitter Melon

Abingdonboy said:


> This has to be photoshopped. No way was this actually projected onto the palace of Westminster.



It comes with a link of ibtimes.co.uk


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> @Star Wars
> This guy has been, as far as I can see, the most articulate and prominent spokesperson from the GoI who has adhered to and promoted the development/reform agenda of the GoI. I don't understand why he is so heavily criticised on here, he is a sole sane voice in a government of mutes and a party of destructive loudmouths. He has succeeded in articulating the GoI's agenda where the PM has done nothing.



Yeah right, you really think people who voted for a convicted felon in such large numbers really care about development ? Biharis don;t give a flying fcuk about development, they care about their caste and their religion. Its because of the loud mouths BJP got the votes it had, that is the unfortunate truth of Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't understand, Jaitley's analysis seems to be spot-on. It was comments that "devoted from development" that cost them and is still costing them (especially where it comes to the media).
> 
> 
> 
> This is the whole point:
> *
> Galvanised opposition parties are now expected to step up efforts to derail his government's plans to push promised economic reforms through Parliament. Among them is the national Goods and Services Tax or GST,
> 
> Arun Jaitley's Assessment Of Why BJP Was Crushed In Bihar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Star Wars
> 
> This guy has been, as far as I can see, the most articulate and prominent spokesperson from the GoI who has adhered to and promoted the development/reform agenda of the GoI. I don't understand why he is so heavily criticised on here, he is a sole sane voice in a government of mutes and a party of destructive loudmouths. He has succeeded in articulating the GoI's agenda where the PM has done nothing.



Jaitley is an excellent spokesman - articulate, coherent, logical and a master at spin. His tone is neutral which is a plus as public is overdosed on rhetoric. 

He is a good lawyer too from what I had observed from his blog.

He is a good troubleshooter and an organizer - highly networked even among the opposition

*what he is not is a good finance minister and policy maker who is connected to the common public and has experience at efficient and competent execution of policies and projects at ground level which Modi Govt sorely needs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bitter Melon said:


> It comes with a link of ibtimes.co.uk


I still don't buy it. The British Government isn't going to allow the the image of a major leader set to visit in a few days to be projected onto their parliament no less. Think about it logically- this would be a HUGE debacle on the UKG's part. It didn't happen- I don't know if that writer in ibtimes is stupid or paid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663684351297654786
@The Huskar it has started ! Imagine Ajmal becoming CM :o



Spectre said:


> Jaitley is an excellent spokesman - articulate, coherent, logical and a master at spin. His tone is neutral which is a plus as public is overdosed on rhetoric.
> 
> He is a good lawyer too from what I had observed from his blog.
> 
> He is a good troubleshooter and an organizer - highly networked even among the opposition
> 
> *what he is not is a good finance minister and policy maker who is connected to the common public and has experience at efficient and competent execution of policies and projects at ground level which Modi Govt sorely needs.*




Making him Fin Min speaks volumes about Modi's judgment and lack of talent pool available within BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663684351297654786@The Huskar it has started ! Imagine Ajmal becoming CM :o



Who are the "secular" forces in Assam other than congress ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Who are the "secular" forces in Assam other than congress ?



AIUDF


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> AIUDF



North East is last Bastion of the Congress, they have to loose. Besides Congies would have joined hands with AIUDF even if BJP had won bihar,


----------



## Bitter Melon

Even OM becomes a Nazi Swastika.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't understand, Jaitley's analysis seems to be spot-on. It was comments that "devoted from development" that cost them and is still costing them (especially where it comes to the media).



Jaitley is now being asked to spin this. There is predictable & loud media coverage of how the _"intolerance"_ has resulted in this debacle etc...what Jaitley is now doing is attempting to shift blame away from the PM & the top leaders of the BJP including himself by pinning the blame on the _"rogues". _The election is over, there is nothing to gain by showcasing the_ "goon"_ side. If you don't blame the _"goons"_, where do you think the responsibility for this defeat is going to point to?

Expect non-stop spin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> Even OM becomes a Nazi Swastika.



God, these people have utter contempt for Hindus...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

Abingdonboy said:


> I still don't buy it. The British Government isn't going to allow the the image of a major leader set to visit in a few days to be projected onto their parliament no less. Think about it logically- this would be a HUGE debacle on the UKG's part. It didn't happen- I don't know if that writer in ibtimes is stupid or paid.



Find out with ibtimes.co.uk.


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> This guy has been, as far as I can see, the most articulate and prominent spokesperson from the GoI who has adhered to and promoted the development/reform agenda of the GoI. I don't understand why he is so heavily criticised on here, he is a sole sane voice in a government of mutes and a party of destructive loudmouths. He has succeeded in articulating the GoI's agenda where the PM has done nothing.



He wants to be the next PM preferably before 2019.

As far as the destructive loudmouths are concerned they have won in their respective constituencies, some for multiple times whereas jailtey fought for the first time in his entire political career and he lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> He wants to be the next PM preferably before 2019.



lol...no way that's going to happen.. Even i hate Jaitley but lets put the conspiracy theories at rest.


----------



## Spectre

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663684351297654786
> @The Huskar it has started ! Imagine Ajmal becoming CM :o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making him Fin Min speaks volumes about Modi's judgment and lack of talent pool available within BJP



There were some quid pro quo involved as Jaitley was instrumental in the ascension of Modi at national stage in face of a strong opposition within the party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

India to take legal action against British government for return of Koh-i-noor diamond - Yahoo News UK


ooooookkkkkkk


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> lol...no way that's going to happen.. Even i hate Jaitley but lets put the conspiracy theories at rest.


what conspiracy theory? @magudi please tell him who the real PM is?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> what conspiracy theory? @magudi please tell him who the real PM is?



BJP and Modi has enough problems as it is, last thing we need is right wingers making conspiracy theories. Read what @Spectre said. Problem is opponents are united under one platform deriding Modi and Right Wingers are busy deriding themselves/..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Kuwait Arrests Indians for Celebrating Diwali - Hindu Press International - Hindu Press International - Hinduism Today Magazine

LOL. Secular folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Stupid Internet  Been trying to download Dragon age Inquisition for days now. I blame Modi.


----------



## ranjeet

Bitter Melon said:


> Kuwait Arrests Indians for Celebrating Diwali - Hindu Press International - Hindu Press International - Hinduism Today Magazine
> 
> LOL. Secular folks.


They don't bend over backwards to please what's alien to their culture,.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> India to take legal action against British government for return of Koh-i-noor diamond - Yahoo News UK
> 
> 
> ooooookkkkkkk


In another 10 years or so the British government will be gifting it to India anyway- look at the grand "welcome" they gave the Chinese Premier a few weeks back. The UK will bow to whatever economic giant it thinks it can court, India needs to just focus on itself and these benefits will come as a byproduct.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> They don't bend over backwards to please what's alien to their culture,.



Only we do, already have a big hole in the backside with Bharka,Rajdeep and others enjoying it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

SwAggeR said:


> You mean BJP should convene join sessions every now and then to push threw reforms ??



Even better,use CBI to blackmail political parties into passing reforms


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Even better,use CBI to blackmail political parties into passing reforms



Problem with Modi is his "goody two shoes" attitude...


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> In another 10 years or so the British government will be gifting it to India anyway- look at the grand "welcome" they gave the Chinese Premier a few weeks back. The UK will bow to whatever economic giant it thinks it can court, India needs to just focus on itself and these benefits will come as a byproduct.


Not in 10 years time man by than congress will be back in power and I fear sonia gandhi will get kohinoor studded in a ring as a wedding gift after rahul gandhi becomes India's PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Not in 10 years time man by than congress will be back in power and I fear sonia gandhi will get kohinoor studded in a ring as a wedding gift after rahul gandhi becomes India's PM.



Gandu family is gone, they are not going to return. 2019 will be Modi, don't let a single state election demoralize you..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> what conspiracy theory? @magudi please tell him who the real PM is?



The real PM is a st. Xavier alumini and a trusted aide of ex PM VP Singh


----------



## Echo_419

saurav said:


> Hehehe.. This is same Bihar which gave 31 to Modi. Dont confuse issues.
> 
> Women voters have voted decisively. No talks of great development or, package can hide Rs. 200/Kg daal. When budget in kitchen gets disturbed, no one can save the culprit. Krishi mantri has done nothing in last 6 months except Bihar election and in this time food inflation ballooned. Not to forget his rockstar appearances abroad. Even illiterate farmers crack jokes.
> 
> If Modi gets his and his cabinet's act together, Bihar may very well vote differently next time.



I can understand Nitish but why did they voted for lalu


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> The real PM st. Xavier alumini and a trusted aide of ex PM VP Singh



Ab bas bhi karo, criticize but lets not deride his position or his authority...



Echo_419 said:


> I can understand Nitish but why did they voted for lalu



Lalu openly and shamelessly brandishes is Caste card without any fear, if only we were that open about Hindutva ideology...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> I can understand Nitish but why did they voted for lalu



Yadavs need power to themselves


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> Even better,use CBI to blackmail political parties into passing reforms


Better to try and build a consensus now. The bull i a china shop, head strong approach didn't pay off in previous sessions and now the opposition is looking to be obstructive to a greater degree. 

You catch more bees with honey than than vinegar as the saying goes. 

F*ck petty politics, all these drama queens need to put their nonsense to one side and start governing and putting the interests of India first. We have had how many successive disrupted parliament sessions now? It has been going on for 5 years or so now!

This was why I was hoping Modi was successful in every single domain so as to simply push through these bills/reforms/policies by sheer force, I have little confidence in the opposition being taken into confidence and doing what is best for their electorate.


It is now 50/50 whether the NDA's term will be successful come 2019, for the benefits to be seen by that time the reform process needs to begin in 2016 in earnest- I hope this isn't lost on the GoI but then the opposition will also be aware of this and around and around this circus goes....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> Stupid Internet  Been trying to download Dragon age Inquisition for days now. I blame Modi.



My son was crazy about it at one point of time, had to literally drag him off the computer by the scruff of his neck. 

Still 3500 for a video game what is the world coming to


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> Not in 10 years time man by than congress will be back in power and I fear sonia gandhi will get kohinoor studded in a ring as a wedding gift after rahul gandhi becomes India's PM.


I'm pretty confident (not that I'm wishing it) that Sonia Gandhi will be dead by that time and Rahul will be out of politics for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> Gandu family is gone, they are not going to return. 2019 will be Modi, don't let a single state election demoralize you..



Need to call back @Tridibans and other RW who are sulking. We need them here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Spectre said:


> My son was crazy about it at one point of time, had to literally drag him off the computer by the scruff of his neck.
> 
> Still 3500 for a video game what is the world coming to



Its a fun game, you should try it..


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> yea, Bihar was a setback but the fight is still on...


I agree,enough of this sulking 
Now is the time for revenge


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> They don't bend over backwards to please what's alien to their culture,.


Kuwait is a self-declared Islamic state with little indigenous minority population. India should not compare itself to such backwards states.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Gandu family is gone, they are not going to return. 2019 will be Modi, don't let a single state election demoralize you..


Instead of multiparty democracy we are shifting towards two party democracy ... BJP and Anti BJP. there will be more hiccups in the coming days but at least we need honest introspecting after each loss. Jaitley has to go or at least get his wings clipped.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

25 extra companies of CRPF arrived in Punjab. Massive deployment of para military in Amritsar city. Interesting to see what happens at 'Sarbat Khalsa' tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Better to try and build a consensus now. The bull i a china shop, head strong approach didn't pay off in previous sessions and now the opposition is looking to be obstructive to a greater degree.
> 
> You catch more bees with honey than than vinegar as the saying goes.
> 
> F*ck petty politics, all these drama queens need to put their nonsense to one side and start governing and putting the interests of India first. We have had how many successive disrupted parliament sessions now? It has been going on for 5 years or so now!
> 
> This was why I was hoping Modi was successful in every single domain so as to simply push through these bills/reforms/policies by sheer force, I have little confidence in the opposition being taken into confidence and doing what is best for their electorate.
> 
> 
> It is now 50/50 whether the NDA's term will be successful come 2019, for the benefits to be seen by that time the reform process needs to begin in 2016 in earnest- I hope this isn't lost on the GoI but then the opposition will also be aware of this and around and around this circus goes....



I will tell you something, go to twitter and follow Minaz Merchent and Sadanda Dhume twitter handles. Every BJP state along with A.P and Orissa is passing reforms. A lot of works is being done on the ground especially on agriculture, water conservation, river linking etc...

As for 2019, ignore it... By 2017-2018 the results of all the development projects will be apparent. Again, don't focus on TV for news. Also follow twitter handles of every Ministry. A lot of work is being done and nobody knows about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't understand, Jaitley's analysis seems to be spot-on. It was comments that "devoted from development" that cost them and is still costing them (especially where it comes to the media).
> 
> 
> 
> This is the whole point:
> *
> Galvanised opposition parties are now expected to step up efforts to derail his government's plans to push promised economic reforms through Parliament. Among them is the national Goods and Services Tax or GST,
> 
> Arun Jaitley's Assessment Of Why BJP Was Crushed In Bihar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has been, as far as I can see, the most articulate and prominent spokesperson from the GoI who has adhered to and promoted the development/reform agenda of the GoI. I don't understand why he is so heavily criticised on here, he is a sole sane voice in a government of mutes and a party of destructive loudmouths. He has succeeded in articulating the GoI's agenda where the PM has done nothing.
> 
> 
> This has to be photoshopped. No way was this actually projected onto the palace of Westminster.


NDTV will milk it in other ways.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Instead of multiparty democracy we are shifting towards two party democracy ... BJP and Anti BJP. there will be more hiccups in the coming days but at least we need honest introspecting after each loss. Jaitley has to go or at least get his wings clipped.



Jaitley needs to leave finance, that is all. NDA can ally with Jaya, Naveen and CBN, that should seal the deal for 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> North East is last Bastion of the Congress, they have to loose. Besides Congies would have joined hands with AIUDF even if BJP had won bihar,


With AIUDF Congress will get majority in Assam. The Muslim vote is too high. Assam is also gone unless some miracle happens.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> With AIUDF Congress will get majority in Assam. The Muslim vote is too high. Assam is also gone unless some miracle happens.



Good, that means every state election until 2019 other than U.P goes for a toss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

SarthakGanguly said:


> With AIUDF Congress will get majority in Assam. The Muslim vote is too high. Assam is also gone unless some miracle happens.


Not unless some situation arises that threatens Congress to contest singularily.


----------



## Star Wars

The Huskar said:


> Not unless some situation arises that threatens Congress to contest singularily.



What kind of situation would that be ?


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> Not unless some situation arises that threatens Congress to contest singularily.



Will AGP allign with BJP or atleast provide outside support ?


----------



## ranjeet

SarthakGanguly said:


> With AIUDF Congress will get majority in Assam. The Muslim vote is too high. Assam is also gone unless some miracle happens.


 Hazarika commission submitted its report lets see what SC does on this front, I want to see lakhs of voter IDs put on hold if not canceled in Assam and Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Good, that means every state election until 2019 other than U.P goes for a toss


You are right. I have high hopes that AIUDF will do some Islamist crap and make an alliance difficult. At least that should be BJP's game.

UP is also doubtful. Secular parties are busy chalking out alliances behind the scenes. Rozi rozgar khatre mein hain. There a riot will happen unfortunately. The BJP will succeed.

WB will surprise BJP. So will Kerala. In a positive way.

In the media, BJP needs to hold the initiative. You can't let barking dutt to define narratives. May be just discuss a banning of INC,considering their scams and treasonous behavior for the past years?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663684351297654786
> @The Huskar it has started ! Imagine Ajmal becoming CM :o


I am sincerely hoping AASU deals a hue and cry about NRC before this elections.If Congress sides with AIUDF on this(which we all know wants to squash it) then pretty much all Assamese people will be demanding blood of Congress.Also don't rule out Himanta Biswa Sarma yet.That dude is comparable to Lalu in playing dirty poltics.Even muslims in his home constituency are gonna vote for him.That's my first ground report on Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> What kind of situation would that be ?


Bomb blasts implicating them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Look at the situation in Karnataka Yeddi still pulls more crowds than Siddu and all his chamchas put together however he is the only guy - bjp must concentrate on nurturing such leaders in every state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

The Huskar said:


> I am sincerely hoping AASU deals a hue and cry about NRC before this elections.If Congress sides with AIUDF on this(which we all know wants to squash it) then pretty much all Assamese people will be demanding blood of Congress.Also don't rule out Himanta Biswa Sarma yet.That dude is comparable to Lalu in playing dirty poltics.Even muslims in his home constituency are gonna vote for him.That's my first ground report on Assam.



When is Assam elections ?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> Hazarika commission submitted its report lets see what SC does on this front, I want to see lakhs of voter IDs put on hold if not canceled in Assam and Bengal.


All BJP has to do is to say that they will investigate. Mission accomplished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

Star Wars said:


> When is Assam elections ?


It usually happens on the May-June period.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Look at the situation in Karnataka Yeddi still pulls more crowds than Siddu and all his chamchas put together however he is the only guy - bjp must concentrate on nurturing such leaders in every state.


BJP needs to learn from congress. Implicate leaders in fake cases and arrest them. Then take over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

The_Showstopper said:


> View attachment 270416



Bandi sahi hai


----------



## ranjeet

SarthakGanguly said:


> All BJP has to do is to say that they will investigate. Mission accomplished.


Nah no more pussyfooting ... they just have to do it. border dispute has been solve no conclaves are left. Bring in growing ISIS foot prints in Bangladesh as an excuse to go after illegal bangladeshis in bordering states with an iron fist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> Nah no more pussyfooting ... they just have to do it. border dispute has been solve no conclaves are left. Bring in growing ISIS foot prints in Bangladesh as an excuse to go after illegal bangladeshis in bordering states with an iron fist.


They are cowards. They have no guts to even utter these word. Let alone follow it. I will be happy if they at least say it.


----------



## The Huskar

SarthakGanguly said:


> All BJP has to do is to say that they will investigate. Mission accomplished.


Hazarika commission reports and its implementation is surely gonna throw a spanner in Congress plans.Now all BJP has to do is implement this.
BTW my friends father was working in a manegerial post on NRC.He said that some documents people had for verification was old cow or goat sale deeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Joe Shearer said:


> Arsehole.



Very tolerant of you



Abingdonboy said:


> Sadly, any chance of getting over 8% growth before 2019 is gone now. No implementation of GST and many other reforms that are pending but now stalled for the foreseeable future will keep the growth rate at present levels (6.5%-7.5%). Modi has completely squandered any opportunity he had to get these done because of his narcissism and his party's own goals.
> 
> The world is going to look far less favourably at India now- the political landscape has shifted overnight. Whilst these ret@rds ("fringe elements") were distracting from the development agenda it could still be reasonably expected that the GoI would have the momentum and ability to pursue their development agenda with these detractors being little more than a nuisance. Now the political capital he enjoyed in his early days is all gone and there is nothing left but negativity. This is the kind of backlash politicians are meant to face towards the end of their terms, he has been in office for but 18 months!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is now nothing but a *slightly* improved UPA-2. At least MMS had a legitimate excuse (in the form of Sonia Gandhi's own agenda AND an unworkable coalition) and even his performance was commendable- Modi has NO excuse, he is a self-styled "hard" man and yet he has shown he is either unable or uninterested in exercising control over his own party. Modi had a huge mandate, no party president entirely undermining him and no coalitions to deal with and look at how he has lost it. This is a truly shameful performance on his part. I'm an outsider, I was never a Modi supporter, couldn't care less for the BJP as a whole and I am entirely disenfranchised by him, I can only imagine the feelings of those ardent supporters of his who had invested so much in the "Modi wave". If you think today is painful, 2019 is going to be a bloodbath IMHO.
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @JanjaWeed @hinduguy @Bang Galore
> 
> 
> Now all those grandiose public appearances in foreign countries are truly bitter to swallow- his talk was big when in a foreign country, promising the moon and the stars but he couldn't even deliver the most basic of needs to his people and has lost almost all chance of doing so for the foreseeable future. Pathetic.



The only hope now is CBI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Will Bihar still get the grant promised to it by PM Modi before the elections?


----------



## magudi

vsdoc said:


> Will Bihar still get the grant promised to it by PM Modi before the elections?



Yeah


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> Dr. Raman singh aur Shivraj ko center me laane ki taiyari. Namo ne RSS ko mana liya. Winter session ke baad ho sakta hai vistar. 5-6 cabinet ministers ki hogi chutti.




About time
Also source for this news


----------



## vsdoc

magudi said:


> Yeah



How nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

All budgetary announcements fulfilled by Railway: Suresh Prabhu - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

magudi said:


> Bjp needs pure Hindutva to redeem itself
> 
> Rabble rousing sakshis,Sadhvis and adityanaths is not Hindutva.Ignorant Batras shouting over rooftops that they'll saffronize everything is not Hindutva nor is illiterate Sanghis like Sharma wanting curbs on night life.Banning beef here and there is not Hindutva.Hindutva is far more complex and needs to be handled smartly - atleast learn a thing or two in this regard from the marxists - how they penetrate and control institutions and drive the larger narrative across the country despite being electorally confined to a few states and follow suite to build your eco system.


I have Said this Time and again ... Hindutva shouldnt not be confined to BJP alone... we must penetrate other parties and institutions ...

If ur letting urself confined to one party BJP... then if BJP looses election people opposing BJP will rule the country and Anti-Hindutva will become their ideology... 

If Congress had Hindutva supporters and workers within it then they would have never dared to make Anti-Hindu statement ...

Hindu's still have not learned to become a Vote Bank... in Maharastra there is a fight between BJP and Shiv Sena to prove who is a real Hindutva party and some time back even NCP used to take soft Hindutva stands ... but after the entire Hindutva and Maratha Vote bank shifted to BJP and SS they became Anti-Hindutva and Pro-Minority ...

And another Draw back is we dont have Hindutva Think Tanks and Hindutva intellectuals and academic ... apart from Maharahtra I have never seen any in other parts of India ...

our Hindutva intellectuals are confined to RSS and sangha floated institutions ... RSS has made Hindutva its copy write which will do us no good in long run...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> All budgetary announcements fulfilled by Railway: Suresh Prabhu - The Economic Times



We need a couple more clones of this guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

vsdoc said:


> How nice.




Modi package will go to UP now... 
2014 - Modi offered huge benefits if he win the elections
2015- Modi again visited Ap he gave us mitti and water as his package, money package moved to Bihar, Kashmir.... 
2016- Bihar package will go to UP.... 

During Modi rock star visit to USA he announced lot of things to NRI cool... but when he visited Ap, he concluded his speech very quick...


----------



## Echo_419

vsdoc said:


> Just in the interests of national integration.
> 
> To get a flavor of things.
> 
> Its another planet.



Do share your experience's


----------



## IndoCarib

Lalu Yadav's Sons Seek Fast Track Access to Nitish Kumar Cabinet
Nitish may not last long as CM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

danger007 said:


> Modi package will go to UP now...
> 2014 - Modi offered huge benefits if he win the elections
> 2015- Modi again visited Ap he gave us mitti and water as his package, money package moved to Bihar, Kashmir....
> 2016- Bihar package will go to UP....
> 
> During Modi rock star visit to USA he announced lot of things to NRI cool... but when he visited Ap, he concluded his speech very quick...



Stop rabble rousing dear padre

Centre to fulfil promise of Rs 1.25 lakh crore package: Rajnath Singh - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Lalu Yadav's Sons Seek Fast Track Access to Nitish Kumar Cabinet
> Nitish may not last long as CM



Lalu has 9 children am sure Nitish can accomodate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

11ping said:


> This party need more sadhus at center few yogi's are not enough , modi need to increase his foreign trip ten fold I suggest he stay abroad 300 days a year it will surely increase his popularity at home, time to put new taxes on public like toilet tax chicken tax lamb tax aloo gobi tax why stop at swach bharat tax



Pappu is that you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

magudi said:


> Stop rabble rousing dear padre
> 
> Centre to fulfil promise of Rs 1.25 lakh crore package: Rajnath Singh - The Economic Times


just a statement... let them fulfill then talk.... there will be regular allocations to every state... don't count that amount to the package... so don't be so happy...


----------



## magudi

danger007 said:


> just a statement... let them fulfill then talk.... there will be regular allocations to every state... don't count that amount to the package... so don't be so happy...



Amen


----------



## skyisthelimit

vsdoc said:


> Will Bihar still get the grant promised to it by PM Modi before the elections?



He has to give it even if in small tranches.
Otherwise media will make him jumla king in 2019 elections. He cannot risk Delhi type situation. 

My advise would be do press conference everytime a tranch of fund is released to make NK feel a bit pressure and people know money is coming to Bihar but not showing in streets or schools or such development. 

Biharis need to be made to realize what they lost by not voting him...same time showing his generosity and killing non performance of lalu and NK to get upper hand in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Just wanted to post this one pic:-

@saurav @Rain Man @Echo_419 @Abingdonboy @kbd-raaf @Nair saab 
THIS came out just yesterday after MGB was winning!

& this chap is just a college student!! Wow.... 






@JanjaWeed @Jason bourne What does @jha ji say? I mean the post-poll scenario & future for Bihar..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> Pappu is that you ?



No need to reply to such trolls like @11 ping @11ping

Just ignore him buddy. 

He will leave on own when no one replies him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne What does @jha ji say? I mean the post-poll scenario & future for Bihar..



IF i was him, i would be packing my bags

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

lightoftruth said:


> BJP should use this debacle for a cabinet reshuffle,major economic reforms,stopping adityanaths's.
> 
> should show its willingness to change.
> 
> Change the joker spokespersons asap.



Though these are not the reasons becuz of which BJP lost,I support you on this now is tyr time to become hyper aggressive on all fronts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Darmashkian said:


> Just wanted to post this one pic:-
> 
> @saurav @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Abingdonboy @SarthakGanguly
> THIS came out just yesterday after MGB was winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne What does @jha ji say? I mean the post-poll scenario & future for Bihar..


If that's what the people want, who are we to intervene?

Except that we will. Intervene I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoCarib said:


> Lalu Yadav's Sons Seek Fast Track Access to Nitish Kumar Cabinet
> Nitish may not last long as CM





Star Wars said:


> Lalu has 9 children am sure Nitish can accomodate



More nepotism in Indian politics, great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Iski kami thi sirf.
> Arun Jaitley's Exclusive interview to NDTV. Looks like Modi finally gave up on his next term ambitions.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663661511089352705




Chutiya higaya hai yeh


----------



## Star Wars

Mintu Kumar Yaduvanshi | Facebook

_"#‎LALU‬ YADAV ke raj ko ‪#‎jangalraj‬ kahne wale ‪#‎BJP‬ sun lo......
Ser jangal me hi rahta hai ....gidar ke trah ghar me chip ke nai rahta hai.
BJP KE HARNE KA KARAN ..,KUD HAI...OE BHgwan ‪#‎krishna‬ ko apman kiye...yadav ko jangali kha'...god krisna jis ke sath hai uska koi kuch nai kar skta..., I know our pm is so good...but not every bjp condidate....,"_


this retard supports PM but votes Lalu ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Abingdonboy said:


> More nepotism in Indian politics, great.


According to what I've heard:--

Lalu's sons may be offered revenue & Home ministries.... Wow!!

Now RJD can eat all the money it wants & carry out as much goondagardi it wants too.

Congrats Bihar  You get what you voted for  You guys are truly an inspiration for the rest of the nation

& I thought you couldn't find better imbeciles for this post.. Just see the way Lalu's sons talk in press interviews.


SarthakGanguly said:


> If that's what the people want, who are we to intervene?
> 
> Except that we will. Intervene I mean.


Agreed.. If they want it. what can we do?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> The only hope now is CBI


The CBI is mostly apolitical and works at their own pace, I don't see the influencing any elections going forward. When the UPA was in office- the CBI went against UPA ministers but this didn't necessarily contribute to their election debacle. 

+ @Echo_419 bro, what specific cases would you like the CBI to pursue and against whom? 

Personally, I think the NDA should at least live up to its election promises and initiate a widespread and in-depth investigation into the 1984 atrocities. Why this has remained untouched for the past 18+ months is incomprehensible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

NRI HERO WORSHIPING CLOWNS WILL CHANT MODI MODI MODI MODI ....... BHAKTS WILL SHAMELESSLY TREND #MODIINUK........AND OUR ROCKSTAR JUMLAMAN WILL DANCE FOR THEM ON STAGE AS USUAL ..... TOTALLY CRINGEWORTHY NAUTANKI WAITING TO HAPPEN !!!!!



Abingdonboy said:


> The CBI is mostly apolitical and works at their own pace, I don't see the influencing any elections going forward. When the UPA was in office- the CBI went against UPA ministers but this didn't necessarily contribute to their election debacle.
> 
> + @Echo_419 bro, what specific cases would you like the CBI to pursue and against whom?
> 
> Personally, I think the NDA should at least live up to its election promises and initiate a widespread and in-depth investigation into the 1984 atrocities. Why this has remained untouched for the past 18+ months is incomprehensible.





A caged parrot - Supreme Court describes CBI| Reuters


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> NRI HERO WORSHIPING CLOWNS WILL CHANT MODI MODI MODI MODI ....... BHAKTS WILL SHAMELESSLY TREND #MODIINUK........AND OUR ROCKSTAR JUMLAMAN WILL DANCE FOR THEM ON STAGE AS USUAL ..... TOTALLY CRINGEWORTHY NAUTANKI WAITING TO HAPPEN !!!!!



Can you please stop this BS ? Right Wingers are Modi's biggest enemies


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Darmashkian said:


> Agreed.. If they want it. what can we do?


Later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Darmashkian said:


> Lalu's sons may be offered revenue & Home ministries.... Wow!!
> 
> Now RJD can eat all the money it wants & carry out as much goondagardi it wants too.
> 
> Congrats Bihar  You get what you voted for  You guys are truly an inspiration for the rest of the nation
> 
> & I thought you couldn't find better imbeciles for this post.. Just see the way Lalu's sons talk in press interviews.
> 
> Agreed.. If they want it. what can we do?


Are these people determined to be the Somalia of India?? I just don't understand who would vote for more nepotism and turn down economic progress? Bihar seems to be living in a backwards bubble where politics of patronage and personality worship trump all else. It's hard to see how Bihar is going to break this poverty/backwards cycle if it keeps voting in those who will keep it in the dirt. From what I understand education policy is the responsibility of the states so unless the state government makes this a priority area the electorate will not aspire for much more from their elected representatives.

What a freaking mess with few apparent solutions in sight.



magudi said:


> NRI HERO WORSHIPING CLOWNS WILL CHANT MODI MODI MODI MODI ....... BHAKTS WILL SHAMELESSLY TREND #MODIINUK........AND OUR ROCKSTAR JUMLAMAN WILL DANCE FOR THEM ON STAGE AS USUAL ..... TOTALLY CRINGEWORTHY NAUTANKI WAITING TO HAPPEN !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A caged parrot - Supreme Court describes CBI| Reuters


It's inevitable but I'm pretty indifferent to it now. This is a horse and pony show, little more BUT there are positives to it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Are these people determined to be the Somalia of India?? I just don't understand who would vote for more nepotism and turn down economic progress? Bihar seems to be living in a backwards bubble where politics of patronage and personality worship trump all else. It's hard to see how Bihar is going to break this poverty/backwards cycle if it keeps voting in those who will keep it in the dirt. From what I understand education policy is the responsibility of the states so unless the state government makes this a priority are the electorate will not aspire for much more from their elected representatives.
> 
> What a freaking mess with few apparent solutions in sight.



We need Frekkin Hitler, a tyrannical technocracy worse than China for at least 20 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Can you please stop this BS ? Right Wingers are Modi's biggest enemies



MODI IS MODI'S BIGGEST ENEMY.



Abingdonboy said:


> Personally, I think the NDA should at least live up to its election promises and initiate a widespread and in-depth investigation into the 1984 atrocities. Why this has remained untouched for the past 18+ months is incomprehensible.



Sir with all due respect 

Don't keep much hopes on justice being delivered be it BJP or AAP whose conducting investigations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> ble but I'm pretty indifferent to it now. This is a horse and pony show, little more BUT there are positives to it...



Its about making a powerful Indian lobby abroad. The Kargil and the nuclear bomb testing gave Modi a lot of experience, as i believe he was personally involved in using Indian diaspora and Indian lobby to put pressure on Americans on Pakistan and reducing sanctions.



magudi said:


> MODI IS MODI'S BIGGEST ENEMY.



Nop, its followers are as well... Indians are impatient, angry and always desperate in need of instant gratification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Abingdonboy said:


> Are these people determined to be the Somalia of India?? I just don't understand who would vote for more nepotism and turn down economic progress? Bihar seems to be living in a backwards bubble where politics of patronage and personality worship trump all else. It's hard to see how Bihar is going to break this poverty/backwards cycle if it keeps voting in those who will keep it in the dirt. From what I understand education policy is the responsibility of the states so unless the state government makes this a priority are the electorate will not aspire for much more from their elected representatives.
> 
> What a freaking mess with few apparent solutions in sight.



Bro, lete be honest here. Nitish is a good CM. Quite a qhile ago when he was with BJP he was regardded as a true partner. Its only after his beef with Modi, he became anti MODI, not necessarily anti BJP. He has done some notably good work in Bihar, the first and foremost being law and order. now RJD is the another story.

people pf bihar have voted for Nitish, just like they vote for Jaylalita in TN, Naveen Patnail in Odisha and MB in WB. This was always know that Nitish has an edge. We will have to wait and see how long this RJD Nitish tie up run without any conflict of interest. But I agree, people of Bihar are not loosers, its the BJP which has lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Better to try and build a consensus now. The bull i a china shop, head strong approach didn't pay off in previous sessions and now the opposition is looking to be obstructive to a greater degree.
> 
> You catch more bees with honey than than vinegar as the saying goes.
> 
> F*ck petty politics, all these drama queens need to put their nonsense to one side and start governing and putting the interests of India first. We have had how many successive disrupted parliament sessions now? It has been going on for 5 years or so now!
> 
> This was why I was hoping Modi was successful in every single domain so as to simply push through these bills/reforms/policies by sheer force, I have little confidence in the opposition being taken into confidence and doing what is best for their electorate.
> 
> 
> It is now 50/50 whether the NDA's term will be successful come 2019, for the benefits to be seen by that time the reform process needs to begin in 2016 in earnest- I hope this isn't lost on the GoI but then the opposition will also be aware of this and around and around this circus goes....



What I meant was use CBI to build political consensus


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> We need Frekkin Hitler, a tyrannical technocracy worse than China for at least 20 years


Punjab, UP, WB and Bihar would be the ones desperately in need of such a tyrannical technocracy.


But whilst one can make these statements and whilst it may, in fact, be true let's remain realistic. This is India, the only change that will occur will have to happen within the structures that exist i.e. through the democratic process. Other than pointing out the obvious I am clueless to the actual solutions, I thought that people were more sensible than this in 2015. No doubt the Indian population on the whole is- as showcased by the 2014 General Election, but there remain a lot of those who cannot seem to see the bigger picture nor the right thing to do but it is not right to blame them, they are the products of their environment. 

One has to be truly grateful that India has got to where has when Biharis are a representation of what most Indians were a few decades ago.


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> I will tell you something, go to twitter and follow Minaz Merchent and Sadanda Dhume twitter handles. Every BJP state along with A.P and Orissa is passing reforms. A lot of works is being done on the ground especially on agriculture, water conservation, river linking etc...
> 
> As for 2019, ignore it... By 2017-2018 the results of all the development projects will be apparent. Again, don't focus on TV for news. Also follow twitter handles of every Ministry. A lot of work is being done and nobody knows about it



If what you said is true then BJP needs a better media & IT policy


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Its about making a powerful Indian lobby abroad. The Kargil and the nuclear bomb testing gave Modi a lot of experience, as i believe he was personally involved in using Indian diaspora and Indian lobby to put pressure on Americans on Pakistan and reducing sanctions.


This, the showcasing of the Indian diaspora present in foreign lands, is perhaps the most tangible benefit from these appearances and not one to be laughed at. I would argue, however, that the Indian "lobby" is far more useful in Canada and the US- in the UK the Pakistani(which is tied with the even larger Muslim) lobby will always trump it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Punjab, UP, WB and Bihar would be the ones desperately in need of such a tyrannical technocracy.
> 
> 
> But whilst one can make these statements and whilst it may, in fact, be true let's remain realistic. This is India, the only change that will occur will have to happen within the structures that exist i.e. through the democratic process. Other than pointing out the obvious I am clueless to the actual solutions, I thought that people were more sensible than this in 2015. No doubt the Indian population on the whole is- as showcased by the 2014 General Election, but there remain a lot of those who cannot seem to see the bigger picture nor the right thing to do but it is not right to blame them, they are the products of their environment.
> 
> One has to be truly grateful that India has got to where has when Biharis are a representation of what most Indians were a few decades ago.



Bihar and U.P are entirely different states. These are states were education and development was deliberately ignored so that people can be obsessed with caste and religious bullshit. I heard that less than 1% of Bihar has access to the Internet and only 14% have access to TV. From following a few Facebook Biharis i seem to feel the impression that its Vote for Modi as PM and Nitish/Lalu or any regional leader as C.M. There is a reason why even toilets were not constructed for this long. Can you believe it took 2015 to have toilets in every school ? All it took was 1 and a half years of work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

magudi said:


> Sir with all due respect
> 
> Don't keep much hopes on justice being delivered be it BJP or AAP whose conducting investigations


To be honest, I hold almost no hope of justice being delivered but I would love to be pleasantly surprised. I am still at a total loss to understand why there seems to be no interest by the GoI to conduct these investigations- it seems highly suspicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> If what you said is true then BJP needs a better media & IT policy



Jalyukta Shivar Abhiyan is a game changer for government: Devendra Fadnavis | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Check this for example...Jalyukta Shivar Abhiyan will make Maharashtra Drought free by 2019...



Abingdonboy said:


> To be honest, I hold almost no hope of justice being delivered but I would love to be pleasantly surprised. I am still at a total loss to understand why there seems to be no interest by the GoI to conduct these investigations- it seems highly suspicious.



If bills are passed in the coming winter session, then we know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> Bihar and U.P are entirely different states. These are states were education and development was deliberately ignored so that people can be obsessed with caste and religious bullshit. I heard that less than 1% of Bihar has access to the Internet and only 14% have access to TV. From following a few Facebook Biharis i seem to feel the impression that its Vote for Modi as PM and Nitish/Lalu or any regional leader as C.M. There is a reason why even toilets were not constructed for this long. Can you believe it took 2015 to have toilets in every school ? All it took was 1 and a half years of work.


The only hope is that the "competitive federalism" approach the GoI has tried to implement in the past 18 months will shame/motivate these governments to do something and this will snowball. The kind of state by state rankings you see on education, per capita income, literacy etc etc should be highly publicised by an independent agency.

It's an awfully long road, the population of UP and Bihar exceeds the entire population of N.America...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> The only hope is that the "competitive federalism" approach the GoI has tried to implement in the past 18 months will shame/motivate these governments to do something and this will snowball. The kind of state by state rankings you see on education, per capita income, literacy etc etc should be highly publicised by an independent agency.
> 
> It's an awfully long road, the population of UP and Bihar exceeds the entire population of N.America...


 
the onlycompetitive fedaralism you can hope in 'Mandal' lands is who gives more reservation and to whom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> The only hope is that the "competitive federalism" approach the GoI has tried to implement in the past 18 months will shame/motivate these governments to do something and this will snowball. The kind of state by state rankings you see on education, per capita income, literacy etc etc should be highly publicised by an independent agency.
> 
> It's an awfully long road, the population of UP and Bihar exceeds the entire population of N.America...



This is Lalu, Nitish may feel some shame but not Lalu, The uneducated mass only benefits him as he get votes on Caste divisions, as long as it benefits him he will keep the people on the ground. Once the States around them go 15-20 years in the future when it comes to development, economic and social progress only then will i hope will people come to understand what they have done to themselves...


There is a book called "Wars guns and Democracy" i suggest you read it. It very apt for places like U.P and Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> If bills are passed in the coming winter session, then we know


Ah, fair point. To an extent, in a purely utilitarian sense, the passing of bills to progress the nation as a whole at the cost of justice for those victims makes sense but it is still f*cked up. Economic progress matters little to the dead and even those who have been bereaved. 

I will still hold a morsel of hope that something looking like justice will be delivered before the end of Modi's term.


----------



## Darmashkian

Bihar polls: In BJP war room, caste, only caste is the winner | The Indian Express


It was 9 am, some TV channels had jumped the gun to project a BJP win and party chief Amit Shah, the architect of the Bihar campaign, left his 11, Akbar Road, home to greet L K Advani on his birthday. In less than an hour, as he saw the Grand Alliance lead steadily climb to more than 70 seats, Shah, his aide told The Indian Express, got the first intimations of defeat.

By the time he returned home at 10.30 am, it was almost over — a resounding defeat for the man who had invested a blistering eight months in Bihar with three-hour sleep and a fasting blood sugar of 230. His refrain on the campaign trail: *“No one has a real idea of how much urja (energy) we have invested in Bihar.”*


With that energy nowhere evident in the final tally today, the party’s chief strategist — his icons are Chanakya and Veer Savarkar — had failed. And failed spectacularly.

*On his return, he walked up to his mother’s photograph and stood there for two minutes. She passed away in 2010 and Shah, aides said, prayed for her blessings “to withstand the crisis.”
*
With the defeat confirmed, his campaign comrades Ananth Kumar, Bhupendra Yadav and Dharmendra Pradhan joined him. Once the Grand Alliance crossed the 140-mark, Union Ministers Nitin Gadkari and Rajnath Singh dropped in.

The consensus of their huddle:* this was “caste, caste and caste-based voting.*” 
*They had two key arguments: One, “Until he starts enjoying the fruits of economic growth, the poor voter at the bottom of the social pyramid will continue to put his trust only in his caste leader who he thinks will deliver*.” And*, two: “We always knew RJD-JD(U) and Congress had arithmetic in their favour. Their caste base was known*. When we tried to mix development with Hindu sentiments *we found that castes like Yadavs were looking at their own chance to get power. We used certain Hindu idioms to break caste nexus but we failed*.” A Cabinet Minister who attended Shah’s lunch said: “The defeat shows that we could not enhance our social base in Bihar at all.”

Sources said BJP spokespersons have got the message from the “highest level” to “defend RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat (some in the party have expressed reservations about his comment on quotas) and not speak against his comments in any manner on TV shows.”

At lunch, Shah downplayed the defeat. “Lokshahi mein haar-jeet chalti rahti hai. Have your food,” he told party general secretary Kailash Vijayvargiya. *And told his deputies that he would convene a meeting after Diwali to discuss plans for the West Bengal poll campaign.* *He asked his deputies to call all defeated candidates and district BJP chiefs in Bihar and tell them not to be “depressed.” He told one of the many who called him today: “I have the energy to work for the next two lives.”*

Right through the day,* his phone kept ringing with calls from Prime Minister Narendra Modi, Baba Ramdev, Sri Sri Ravi Shankar *and his family members and relatives, too. His most common reply: “_*I have not lost courage. I will try and understand what happened on the ground and how. We will move on and recover fast. You don’t worry. Keep praying to God.”*_

Even though Shah claimed that the party had not lost confidence, there is little doubt that the defeat has hit it hard. *Some in the party attribute it to the “forwards vs backwards” formulation of RJD leader Lalu Prasad Yadav. Indeed, Shah, aides said, thinks that the Yadav voters wanted the “Yadav raj” back and that’s why voted for Nitish Kumar with their feet.*

*Many BJP leaders claim that the beef issue had little impact. “Is there any doubt that Muslims would not have voted en masse for the Grand Alliance? BJP raised cow and such issues only after Phase 3 and Phase 4 of voting was over. We have got 12 seats out of 23 so how can you say voters rejected us for mentioning cow and beef?*

- See more at: Bihar polls: In BJP war room, caste, only caste is the winner | The Indian Express

@Abingdonboy @Rain Man @saurav

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> This is Lalu, Nitish may feel some shame but not Lalu, The uneducated mass only benefits him as he get votes on Caste divisions, as long as it benefits him he will keep the people on the ground. Once the States around them go 15-20 years in the future when it comes to development, economic and social progress only then will i hope will people come to understand what they have done to themselves...
> 
> 
> There is a book called "Wars guns and Democracy" i suggest you read it. It very apt for places like U.P and Bihar.



Next election you should post only negative stuff and worst case scenario , let's see how that fares


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> This is Lalu, Nitish may feel some shame but not Lalu, The uneducated mass only benefits him as he get votes on Caste divisions, as long as it benefits him he will keep the people on the ground.* Once the States around them go 15-20 years in the future when it comes to development, *economic and social progress only then will i hope will people come to understand what they have done to themselves...


Exactly, this is what I was alluding to. I don't hold any hopes this is going to happen in anything reasonably the near term.


----------



## Darmashkian

Abingdonboy said:


> Ah, fair point. To an extent, in a purely utilitarian sense, the passing of bills to progress the nation as a whole at the cost of justice for those victims makes sense but it is still f*cked up. Economic progress matters little to the dead and even those who have been bereaved.
> 
> I will still hold a morsel of hope that something looking like justice will be delivered before the end of Modi's term.


TBH I feel there is no hope for states like UP & Bihar.. If they want caste & goonda raj before vikas they will get only the first two.
The fact that the most casteist party in India was the single largest party & the one that talked vikas was thrashed proves it.

@Star Wars Can we get a free pdf file of that book online??


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> TBH I feel there is no hope for states like UP & Bihar.. If they want caste & goonda raj before vikas they will get only the first two.
> The fact that the most casteist party in India was the single largest party & the one that talked vikas was thrashed proves it.
> 
> @Star Wars Can we get a free pdf file of that book online??



No clue, i had a copy long ago. was a really good book which describes how democracy works in backward areas and how democracy was the worst thing to give for a 3rd world or developing country,



Abingdonboy said:


> Exactly, this is what I was alluding to. I don't hold any hopes this is going to happen in anything reasonably the near term.



If things go as planned in BJP ruled states along with A.P and Orissa, by 2019 farmers in U.P and Bihar it self will start feeling the heat.



magudi said:


> Next election you should post only negative stuff and worst case scenario , let's see how that fares



Then i will be right, I will keep my mouth shut next election

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Echo_419 said:


> Do share your experience's



That's like 18 years of my life man. Not counting the solo ride I did around the country on my Bullet in 2004 winter. This was 14 states in 13 riding days. I was on the road for 21 days, and covered 8500 kms, Pune to Pune.

North Bihar I smashed my bike and had to load it on to a train and take it to Delhi, where I got her repaired and headed to Himachal and then the return leg through Punjab, Rajasthan, Gujarat, back to Pune.

No ticket, sitting next to the door near the toilet. With a sadhu baba chain smoking ganja chillums for company. Slept on newspapers on the floor. In my riding jacket and boots and pants and gloves. This is end December in north India, so you would imagine the cold.

Oh yes, I was riding along the same coastline (Chennai to Kolkata) which got hit by the tsunami just hardly days later. 

Good days.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> I will tell you something, go to twitter and follow Minaz Merchent and Sadanda Dhume twitter handles. Every BJP state along with A.P and Orissa is passing reforms. A lot of works is being done on the ground especially on agriculture, water conservation, river linking etc...


I don't doubt what you are saying mate. My biggest issue is that this state by state piecemeal approach is only going to go so far. The BJP at the centre needs to step up its game and deliver similar results across the nation. It is fair to point out the good work being done on a state level however it is also far too nuanced to be applicable to measuring the performance of the GoI as a whole.



Star Wars said:


> As for 2019, ignore it... By 2017-2018 the results of all the development projects will be apparent. Again, don't focus on TV for news. Also follow twitter handles of every Ministry. A lot of work is being done and nobody knows about it



A fair point, I have been on many of the ministries' twitter accounts and no doubt many are doing some incredible work (MoD not so much  ). That said, it is a total failure on the GoI's part for not publicising them more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Just read...Shot gun statement... If BJP would have made him CM candidate, maybe result would have had been different. 

Perhaps his CM ambition alienated him within BJP and he constantly grinded his sword in public.


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't doubt what you are saying mate. My biggest issue is that this state by state piecemeal approach is only going to go so far. The BJP at the centre needs to step up its game and deliver similar results across the nation. It is fair to point out the good work being done on a state level however it is also far too nuanced to be applicable to measuring the performance of the GoI as a whole.
> A fair point, I have been on many of the ministries' twitter accounts and no doubt many are doing some incredible work (MoD not so much  ). That said, it is a total failure on the GoI's part for not publicising them more.




GOI is a goody two shoes pussy footing govt. they are not at all interested in publicizing their developments.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Darmashkian said:


> TBH I feel there is no hope for states like UP & Bihar.. If they want caste & goonda raj before vikas they will get only the first two.
> The fact that the most casteist party in India was the single largest party & the one that talked vikas was thrashed proves it.


No point in taking this defeatist approach my friend, I'm sure this is how many people felt about India as a whole for decades. it is going to be a long hard slog to just get those two states up to par with where many other states are today but that doesn't mean it isn't a worthwhile endeavour. Like it or not they are part of the union of India and you are only ever as strong as your weakest link- for as long as they lag behind they entire nation will suffer. This is not a few people we are talking about but something like 40% of the entire population!


----------



## magudi

@SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @danger007 Vajpyee days

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @danger007 Vajpyee days



Same thing was used then, same thing being used now.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> GOI is a goody two shoes pussy footing govt. they are not at all interested in publicizing their developments.


Then they deserve the criticism the get. It really shouldn't be too hard to publicise your good work, it is mind-boggling to think you would put all the effort into doing it and then simply allow it to be ignored. 

The GoI is surely smarter than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Lalu's son for Dy CM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @danger007 Vajpyee days


Then The Hindu was the top choice. Now it is considered universally as a Marxist rag. 
NDTV has taken up the mantle. And unlike The Hindu, they are way smarter. 



Abingdonboy said:


> The GoI is surely smarter than this.


Nope. They are not. Name the spokesperson of the Govt. Without searching on Google.


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> Lalu's son for Dy CM?



Yes...and other one as Home minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

nair said:


> Lalu's son for Dy CM?


Hopefully. Fingers crossed. #acchedin.


----------



## arp2041

nair said:


> Lalu's son for Dy CM?



People have voted for LALU not Nitish, & Nitish as a Humble Man (which he is) should step aside & Let Lalu run Bihar & Center (in respect of People's verdict) should drop all cases against him.

Long Live Lalu & his Raj!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @danger007 Vajpyee days


well foreign funding needs bucket full of tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Abingdonboy said:


> No point in taking this defeatist approach my friend, I'm sure this is how many people felt about India as a whole for decades. it is going to be a long hard slog to just get those two states up to par with where many other states are today but that doesn't mean it isn't a worthwhile endeavour. Like it or not they are part of the union of India and you are only ever as strong as your weakest link- for as long as they lag behind they entire nation will suffer. This is not a few people we are talking about but something like 40% of the entire population!


This is a fault of all RW. I paint a not too rosy picture but the facts are not so bad.

BJP's vote share was fine. 

Modi would be wise to choke Bihar now. Cut back budgetary grants and expose his ministers one by one. Without touching Lalu and Nitish, give a free rein to RSS in the State. We will do the rest, within Law.

Heard this - 

'Nitu bas Bihar ka mukhra hain
Lalu dil ka tukra hain'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Star Wars said:


> Yes...and other one as Home minister



People have voted to see Amitabh not Abhishek Bachan!


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> People have voted to see Amitabh not Abhishek Bachan!



Though in pure entertainment, i think Bihar will have a lotto offer


----------



## Abingdonboy

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nope. They are not. Name the spokesperson of the Govt. Without searching on Google.


To be honest I have no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

actual vote share


----------



## Spectre

vsdoc said:


> That's like 18 years of my life man. Not counting the solo ride I did around the country on my Bullet in 2004 winter. This was 14 states in 13 riding days. I was on the road for 21 days, and covered 8500 kms, Pune to Pune.
> 
> North Bihar I smashed my bike and had to load it on to a train and take it to Delhi, where I got her repaired and headed to Himachal and then the return leg through Punjab, Rajasthan, Gujarat, back to Pune.
> 
> No ticket, sitting next to the door near the toilet. With a sadhu baba chain smoking ganja chillums for company. Slept on newspapers on the floor. In my riding jacket and boots and pants and gloves. This is end December in north India, so you would imagine the cold.
> 
> Oh yes, I was riding along the same coastline (Chennai to Kolkata) which got hit by the tsunami just hardly days later.
> 
> Good days.



Amazing!! Anecdote about sleeping next to toilets and Sadhu Babas reminded me of my earlier train journeys. I always preferred unreserved in sleeper than in general class as the lines were too long in general. 

As for bike rides couldn't afford the bullet but Yamaha RX-100 served me very well. So many long trips across Jharkhand on it. Still occupies the place of pride in my Garage despite it being all busted. 

Thanks man for a trip down the memory lane though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

The Huskar said:


> I am sincerely hoping AASU deals a hue and cry about NRC before this elections.If Congress sides with AIUDF on this(which we all know wants to squash it) then pretty much all Assamese people will be demanding blood of Congress.Also don't rule out Himanta Biswa Sarma yet.That dude is comparable to Lalu in playing dirty poltics.Even muslims in his home constituency are gonna vote for him.That's my first ground report on Assam.



We need to win Assam at all costs


----------



## Bitter Melon

Darmashkian said:


> Bihar polls: In BJP war room, caste, only caste is the winner | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> It was 9 am, some TV channels had jumped the gun to project a BJP win and party chief Amit Shah, the architect of the Bihar campaign, left his 11, Akbar Road, home to greet L K Advani on his birthday. In less than an hour, as he saw the Grand Alliance lead steadily climb to more than 70 seats, Shah, his aide told The Indian Express, got the first intimations of defeat.
> 
> By the time he returned home at 10.30 am, it was almost over — a resounding defeat for the man who had invested a blistering eight months in Bihar with three-hour sleep and a fasting blood sugar of 230. His refrain on the campaign trail: *“No one has a real idea of how much urja (energy) we have invested in Bihar.”*
> 
> 
> With that energy nowhere evident in the final tally today, the party’s chief strategist — his icons are Chanakya and Veer Savarkar — had failed. And failed spectacularly.
> 
> *On his return, he walked up to his mother’s photograph and stood there for two minutes. She passed away in 2010 and Shah, aides said, prayed for her blessings “to withstand the crisis.”
> *
> With the defeat confirmed, his campaign comrades Ananth Kumar, Bhupendra Yadav and Dharmendra Pradhan joined him. Once the Grand Alliance crossed the 140-mark, Union Ministers Nitin Gadkari and Rajnath Singh dropped in.
> 
> The consensus of their huddle:* this was “caste, caste and caste-based voting.*”
> *They had two key arguments: One, “Until he starts enjoying the fruits of economic growth, the poor voter at the bottom of the social pyramid will continue to put his trust only in his caste leader who he thinks will deliver*.” And*, two: “We always knew RJD-JD(U) and Congress had arithmetic in their favour. Their caste base was known*. When we tried to mix development with Hindu sentiments *we found that castes like Yadavs were looking at their own chance to get power. We used certain Hindu idioms to break caste nexus but we failed*.” A Cabinet Minister who attended Shah’s lunch said: “The defeat shows that we could not enhance our social base in Bihar at all.”
> 
> Sources said BJP spokespersons have got the message from the “highest level” to “defend RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat (some in the party have expressed reservations about his comment on quotas) and not speak against his comments in any manner on TV shows.”
> 
> At lunch, Shah downplayed the defeat. “Lokshahi mein haar-jeet chalti rahti hai. Have your food,” he told party general secretary Kailash Vijayvargiya. *And told his deputies that he would convene a meeting after Diwali to discuss plans for the West Bengal poll campaign.* *He asked his deputies to call all defeated candidates and district BJP chiefs in Bihar and tell them not to be “depressed.” He told one of the many who called him today: “I have the energy to work for the next two lives.”*
> 
> Right through the day,* his phone kept ringing with calls from Prime Minister Narendra Modi, Baba Ramdev, Sri Sri Ravi Shankar *and his family members and relatives, too. His most common reply: “_*I have not lost courage. I will try and understand what happened on the ground and how. We will move on and recover fast. You don’t worry. Keep praying to God.”*_
> 
> Even though Shah claimed that the party had not lost confidence, there is little doubt that the defeat has hit it hard. *Some in the party attribute it to the “forwards vs backwards” formulation of RJD leader Lalu Prasad Yadav. Indeed, Shah, aides said, thinks that the Yadav voters wanted the “Yadav raj” back and that’s why voted for Nitish Kumar with their feet.*
> 
> *Many BJP leaders claim that the beef issue had little impact. “Is there any doubt that Muslims would not have voted en masse for the Grand Alliance? BJP raised cow and such issues only after Phase 3 and Phase 4 of voting was over. We have got 12 seats out of 23 so how can you say voters rejected us for mentioning cow and beef?*
> 
> - See more at: Bihar polls: In BJP war room, caste, only caste is the winner | The Indian Express
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Rain Man @saurav



Exactly my reading of the situation.


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 270662
> 
> 
> actual vote share



what is the proportional share population wise of Muslims and Kurmis in Bihar? The chart though sadly shows what was the Bihar election was all about.

Complete split along communal and caste lines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> This is a fault of all RW


what is RW?


----------



## heisenberg

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 270662
> 
> 
> actual vote share


is this data correct...i mean except koormi, yadav and muslims, nda got maximum vote share..btw what was actual vote share difference b/w nda and mgb


----------



## arp2041

Aminroop said:


> what is RW?



Research & Analysis Wing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

Echo_419 said:


> We need to win Assam at all costs


Assam is a very tough nut.In some cases even harder than Bihar.Every high level political Machiavellian approach is needed if BJP wants this state.But once Assam is gained,all NE states expect Tripura will fall like dominoes.


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Just wanted to post this one pic:-
> 
> @saurav @Rain Man @Echo_419 @Abingdonboy @kbd-raaf @Nair saab
> THIS came out just yesterday after MGB was winning!
> 
> & this chap is just a college student!! Wow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Jason bourne What does @jha ji say? I mean the post-poll scenario & future for Bihar..



Biharis have made the right choice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Aminroop said:


> what is RW?


Right wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> We need to win Assam at all costs


WB, Assam and Punjab won't be going BJP's way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

Echo_419 said:


> Biharis have made the right choice


I sincerely hope that BJP brings some kind of labor law where state people get first preference for industrial jobs.Would love to see reaction of Bihar's people then.


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> Research & Analysis Wing!


Don't you think the alphabet A is missing? 



Star Wars said:


> Right wing


Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Aminroop said:


> Don't you think the alphabet A is missing?



It's SILENT!!


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> According to what I've heard:--
> 
> Lalu's sons may be offered revenue & Home ministries.... Wow!!
> 
> Now RJD can eat all the money it wants & carry out as much goondagardi it wants too.
> 
> Congrats Bihar  You get what you voted for  You guys are truly an inspiration for the rest of the nation
> 
> & I thought you couldn't find better imbeciles for this post.. Just see the way Lalu's sons talk in press interviews.
> 
> Agreed.. If they want it. what can we do?



At least people will stop abusing us Delhi people 


Abingdonboy said:


> More nepotism in Indian politics, great.



At least people will stop abusing us Delhi people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 270662
> 
> 
> actual vote share


Did I tell you that some RSS guy had won the hacker's contest along with an Indian army officer???


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> At least people will stop abusing us Delhi people



Palakkad >Bihari's + Delhi


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> It's SILENT!!


Why?


----------



## nair

SarthakGanguly said:


> Hopefully. Fingers crossed. #acchedin.



God bless Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> The CBI is mostly apolitical and works at their own pace, I don't see the influencing any elections going forward. When the UPA was in office- the CBI went against UPA ministers but this didn't necessarily contribute to their election debacle.
> 
> + @Echo_419 bro, what specific cases would you like the CBI to pursue and against whom?
> 
> Personally, I think the NDA should at least live up to its election promises and initiate a widespread and in-depth investigation into the 1984 atrocities. Why this has remained untouched for the past 18+ months is incomprehensible.



Every single one of UPA's ministers has closets on their closet & don't even ask about the corrupt regional parties.
Also a in depth investigation into the 1984 riots should be launched & whoever is responsible for it should be hanged from India gate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Aminroop said:


> Why?



B'coz Research & Analysis wing is the SECRET agency of India....it can't reveal all things to Public.....duh!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

nair said:


> God bless Bihar



He just did... yesterday


----------



## Bang Galore

The Huskar said:


> I sincerely hope that BJP brings some kind of labor law where state people get first preference for industrial jobs.Would love to see reaction of Bihar's people then.



That attitude - wanting to punish the people of Bihar for exercising their democratic right is the same as all those jokers protesting against India & its PM in the U.S. & now the U.K. who write letters urging a boycott or some such. 

Most of us are pissed off at the attitude of those who wish to punish India for electing Modi, best not to go down that route here.

It is for the people of Bihar to enjoy or suffer the consequences of their decision. Leave them to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Bang Galore said:


> That attitude - wanting to punish the people of Bihar for exercising their democratic right is the same as all those jokers protesting against India & its PM in the U.S. & now the U.K.
> Most of us are pissed off at the attitude of those who wish to punish India for electing Modi, best not to go down that route here.
> 
> It is for the people of Bihar to enjoy or suffer the consequences of their decision. Leave them to it.



Punish ? lol, its what they are doing to themselves. Or should we not pass Labor laws and reforms in other states just so that Biharis don't feel bad. He is simply stating a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Dash said:


> Bro, lete be honest here. Nitish is a good CM. Quite a qhile ago when he was with BJP he was regardded as a true partner. Its only after his beef with Modi, he became anti MODI, not necessarily anti BJP. He has done some notably good work in Bihar, the first and foremost being law and order. now RJD is the another story.
> 
> people pf bihar have voted for Nitish, just like they vote for Jaylalita in TN, Naveen Patnail in Odisha and MB in WB. This was always know that Nitish has an edge. We will have to wait and see how long this RJD Nitish tie up run without any conflict of interest. But I agree, people of Bihar are not loosers, its the BJP which has lost.



You do realize Lalu has more seats than BJP & Nitish managed all to achieve all that in his 1st term due to BJP's support



Dash said:


> Bro, lete be honest here. Nitish is a good CM. Quite a qhile ago when he was with BJP he was regardded as a true partner. Its only after his beef with Modi, he became anti MODI, not necessarily anti BJP. He has done some notably good work in Bihar, the first and foremost being law and order. now RJD is the another story.
> 
> people pf bihar have voted for Nitish, just like they vote for Jaylalita in TN, Naveen Patnail in Odisha and MB in WB. This was always know that Nitish has an edge. We will have to wait and see how long this RJD Nitish tie up run without any conflict of interest. But I agree, people of Bihar are not loosers, its the BJP which has lost.



You do realize Lalu has more seats than BJP & Nitish managed all to achieve all that in his 1st term due to BJP's support



ranjeet said:


> WB, Assam and Punjab won't be going BJP's way.



I know that too but we can win in Assam,specially since that Cong guy joined BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Star Wars said:


> Punish ? lol, its what they are doing to themselves. Or should we not pass Labor laws and reforms in other states just so that Biharis don't feel bad. He is simply stating a fact.



Nice cop out. That was not what he was responding to and you know it well. 

Reforms should encourage more free movement of labor and not less. Free movement of labor improves efficiency of economy and directly allots labor at the right cost otherwise we would have wage inflation in some states leading to fall in growth and high unemployment of that state due to it's lack of competitiveness and meanwhile unemployed in labor surplus state will starve.


----------



## The Huskar

Bang Galore said:


> That attitude - wanting to punish the people of Bihar for exercising their democratic right is the same as all those jokers protesting against India & its PM in the U.S. & now the U.K. who write letters urging a boycott or some such.
> 
> Most of us are pissed off at the attitude of those who wish to punish India for electing Modi, best not to go down that route here.
> 
> It is for the people of Bihar to enjoy or suffer the consequences of their decision. Leave them to it.


Dude chill out.I am not saying to punish the Biharis because of electing Laloo.I am asking them to be punished for rejecting actual development.We all know track record of Bihar's development under Lalu.When the feel the heat from both sides of no jobs and gungaraaj at home,maybe they will feel a little bit.
And this type of law is also not that hard to pass.Even Mamta and Jayalalitha would jump at this opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Spectre said:


> Nice cop out. That was not what he was responding to and you know it well.
> 
> Reforms should encourage more free movement of labor and not less. Free movement of labor improves efficiency of economy and directly allots labor at the right cost otherwise we would have wage inflation in some states leading to fall in growth and high unemployment of that state due to it's lack of competitiveness and meanwhile unemployed in labor surplus state will starve.



Not my fault he ended up with the wrong conclusions. With Lalu and his sons there, Bihar is doomed, you know it and i know it. Even if Nitish wants to develop Bihar, Lalu will make it difficult. Point simply being progress in other states will compel them to change their voting patterns..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> I know that too but we can win in Assam,specially since that Cong guy joined BJP


 
Lets see.


----------



## The Huskar

Spectre said:


> Nice cop out. That was not what he was responding to and you know it well.
> 
> Reforms should encourage more free movement of labor and not less. Free movement of labor improves efficiency of economy and directly allots labor at the right cost otherwise we would have wage inflation in some states leading to fall in growth and high unemployment of that state due to it's lack of competitiveness and meanwhile unemployed in labor surplus state will starve.


Yup and also when people who are voting for you don't get their benifits,they most likely gets pissed and give you the boot.Also we are taking about cheap labour.Everywhere except Punjab have them in abundance.


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> Punish ? lol, its what they are doing to themselves. Or should we not pass Labor laws and reforms in other states just so that Biharis don't feel bad. He is simply stating a fact.



There was a post I remember reading in SSC a few years ago. There was this Bong guy gleeful that no matter how broke WB is, the rest of India will pick up tabs for it. He was like we can screw you but you guys can't throw us out happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Jalyukta Shivar Abhiyan is a game changer for government: Devendra Fadnavis | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Check this for example...Jalyukta Shivar Abhiyan will make Maharashtra Drought free by 2019...
> 
> 
> 
> If bills are passed in the coming winter session, then we know



Arre I agree with you,what I am saying is that we need a far more better policy to tell these achievements to public.I can tell you that in middle class circles there is a growing dissatisfaction (it's small currently) about the Givt not being able to deliver on economy


----------



## Star Wars

Echo_419 said:


> Arre I agree with you,what I am saying is that we need a far more better policy to tell these achievements to public.I can tell you that in middle class circles there is a growing dissatisfaction (it's small currently) about the Givt not being able to deliver on economy



2017-2018 things will become better, Modi needs another terms to really fix agriculture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> what is RW?


The wing is that right. I mean correct. Aka Right wing.



Echo_419 said:


> We need to win Assam at all costs


That will need shedding blood. 



Abingdonboy said:


> To be honest I have no idea.


Eggjactly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SarthakGanguly said:


> This is a fault of all RW. I paint a not too rosy picture but the facts are not so bad.
> 
> BJP's vote share was fine.
> 
> Modi would be wise to choke Bihar now. Cut back budgetary grants and expose his ministers one by one. Without touching Lalu and Nitish, give a free rein to RSS in the State. We will do the rest, within Law.
> 
> Heard this -
> 
> 'Nitu bas Bihar ka mukhra hain
> Lalu dil ka tukra hain'



I agree its time to play dirty 


Bang Galore said:


> That attitude - wanting to punish the people of Bihar for exercising their democratic right is the same as all those jokers protesting against India & its PM in the U.S. & now the U.K. who write letters urging a boycott or some such.
> 
> Most of us are pissed off at the attitude of those who wish to punish India for electing Modi, best not to go down that route here.
> 
> It is for the people of Bihar to enjoy or suffer the consequences of their decision. Leave them to it.



They are doing the punishin job just fine



Star Wars said:


> 2017-2018 things will become better, Modi needs another terms to really fix agriculture.



Don't forget better ministers


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663744147619098624
Ye lo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShrestaBharath

ranjeet said:


> WB, Assam and Punjab won't be going BJP's way.


neither TN or KE too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Has anyone mentioned yet - but the most startling thing about this election is that we saw that the Indian media knows nothing about what is happening in India outside of air conditioned offices in metro cities. 

They obviously don't have good reporters for rural Areas or do any leg work. They sit in Delhi and in between appointments for mani- pedis they spout what has now turned out to be total fiction. 

Shame on The media. They know nothing but that doesn't prevent them from having an opinion on everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663754839705292801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663755074305323008

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bang Galore

Spectre said:


> Nice cop out. That was not what he was responding to and you know it well.
> 
> Reforms should encourage more free movement of labor and not less. Free movement of labor improves efficiency of economy and directly allots labor at the right cost otherwise we would have wage inflation in some states leading to fall in growth and high unemployment of that state due to it's lack of competitiveness and meanwhile unemployed in labor surplus state will starve.




The biggest irony is that in the urge to punish Biharis by proposing implementation of a law like that, they sometimes forget that it will not affect only those they want punished. I live in Bangalore, there are plenty of Biharis working here but they won't top any list of those who have migrated here from other states. So, if the law were to exist here _(in theory)_, who do you think will be the most affected....?


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663744147619098624
> Ye lo...


 
Come to think of it, Nitish couldnt have made it Bihari Vs Bahari issue. I think that tag line clicked for MGB


----------



## Bang Galore

Sky lord said:


> Has anyone mentioned yet - but the most startling thing about this election is that we saw that the Indian media knows nothing about what is happening in India outside of air conditioned offices in metro cities.
> 
> They obviously don't have good reporters for rural Areas or do any leg work. They sit in Delhi and in between appointments for mani- pedis they spout what has now turned out to be total fiction.
> 
> Shame on The media. They know nothing but that doesn't prevent them from having an opinion on everything.




Funny, it seems one pollster got it right but the channel (CNN-IBN) simply didn't believe the results & so didn't air it.....


----------



## ShrestaBharath

Amit shah's day on Election day. 
Looks he set his focus on WB.


----------



## Star Wars

@SarthakGanguly A lot of people including BJP MP Hukumdev Saying that Bhagwats statement costed a lot of votes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/385741860574351360
Please mind the date.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> @SarthakGanguly A lot of people including BJP MP Hukumdev Saying that Bhagwats statement costed a lot of votes...


It had a huge impact. In Bihar more than huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Star Wars said:


> @SarthakGanguly A lot of people including BJP MP Hukumdev Saying that Bhagwats statement costed a lot of votes...




I think it might have cost them the election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShrestaBharath

Star Wars said:


> Yes...and other one as Home minister


is it? confirmed? could you share the source?


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> It had a huge impact. In Bihar more than huge.



Was it deliberate ? to cut Modi/Shah down to size..My friends in Bihar saying they did not notice any RSS or BJP worker during election time days bringing in voters...



Bang Galore said:


> I think it might have cost them the election.



It did, most of the seats won was by a small margin...


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> Was it deliberate ? to cut Modi/Shah down to size..My friends in Bihar saying they did not notice any RSS or BJP worker during election time days bringing in voters...
> 
> 
> 
> It did, most of the seats won was by a small margin...



Any idea when Bhagwats term end


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Was it deliberate ? to cut Modi/Shah down to size..My friends in Bihar saying they did not notice any RSS or BJP worker during election time days bringing in voters...
> 
> 
> 
> It did, most of the seats won was by a small margin...


Totally. RSS wanted BJP to lose.

I don't understand our top leadership anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

SarthakGanguly said:


> It had a huge impact. In Bihar more than huge.


So why did he say it? Cut. Modi down to size? 

What are you going to do about it? He can't be allowed to repeat this.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Totally. RSS wanted BJP to lose.
> 
> I don't understand our top leadership.


Why?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bang Galore said:


> I think it might have cost them the election.


Totally.



Sky lord said:


> Why?


You get suspended when you ask why.


----------



## vsdoc

SarthakGanguly said:


> Totally. RSS wanted BJP to lose.
> 
> I don't understand our top leadership anymore.



To cut Amit Shah's wings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> My friends in Bihar saying they did not notice any RSS or BJP worker during election time days bringing in voters...


There was no prachar this time.



vsdoc said:


> To cut Amit Shah's wings.


Yes. I know. But why?

Apart from the Hindu habit of committing suicide.


----------



## Star Wars

vsdoc said:


> To cut Amit Shah's wings.



Yes, he only stays president till december...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

vsdoc said:


> To cut Amit Shah's wings.


He spent nights without sleep. He had lost 20 kilos over last 3 months. And it took Bhagwat ji one statement to ruin that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SarthakGanguly said:


> Totally. RSS wanted BJP to lose.
> 
> I don't understand our top leadership anymore.



When will Bhagwats term end?


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes. I know. But why?
> Apart from the Hindu habit of committing suicide.



Maybe RSS feared Modi/Shah duo would have been more powerful than RSS themselves.Its RSS which made the difference in 2014 elections. I think even in Delhi picking an Non RSS candidate took Modi out of favor with RSS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

vsdoc said:


> To cut Amit Shah's wings.


So you cut off your nose, to spite your face. Indian logic. 

We deserve to be poor country!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Maybe RSS feared Modi/Shah duo would have been more powerful than RSS themselves


So what?

One is a social organization. The other a political party. BJP should not be treated like a dog to be kept on leash.


----------



## Bang Galore

Sky lord said:


> He can't be allowed to repeat this.
> 
> Why?



Modi is not an RSS favourite. The story was that the RSS didn't even want to support Modi during the general elections, they were dragged in reluctantly because of the immense pressure coming from the cadre.

Don't know whether the RSS chief made a deliberate comment but if he did, it's not hard to figure why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Star Wars said:


> Maybe RSS feared Modi/Shah duo would have been more powerful than RSS themselves.Its RSS which made the difference in 2014 elections. I think even in Delhi picking an Non RSS candidate took Modi out of favor with RSS



This is true.

The RSS is not happy.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bang Galore said:


> Modi is not an RSS favourite. The story was that the RSS didn't even want to support Modi during the general elections, they were dragged in reluctantly because of the immense pressure coming from the cadre.
> 
> Don't know whether the RSS chief made a deliberate comment but if he did, it's not hard to figure why.


No. This is a myth. I can assure you. There were differences initially, but nothing serious. The problem RSS leadership has is with Amit Shah. And I don't know why.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. This is a myth. I can assure you. There were differences initially, but nothing serious. The problem RSS leadership has is with Amit Shah. And I don't know why.



His term ends in December, If Modi bows to RSS then it means Amit shah will be removed as Party president and raplaced with someone else.



vsdoc said:


> This is true.
> The RSS is not happy.



Hindus deserve to be enslaved...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

You know one thing I have noticed about that generation of Indians is that they can't work in teams at all.

They expect to be constantly deferred to in everything.

If you question anything they say - they immediately sulk and have to be coaxed out. All these grandpa types are like that. I bet this B/AS feud is along those lines.

@SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP's Kailash Vijayvargiya, who called SRK anti-national, now likens Shatrughan Sinha to a dog - Times of India


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> BJP's Kailash Vijayvargiya, who called SRK anti-national, now likens Shatrughan Sinha to a dog - Times of India



Why can't these morons ever keep quiet .....not that i disagree with the dog comment.


----------



## Sky lord

Star Wars said:


> Why can't these morons ever keep quiet


Because they are morons and this is the only attention they get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Why can't these morons ever keep quiet .....not that i disagree with the dog comment.




But I loved that . You didn't like Shotgun being called dog ??


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> But I loved that . You didn't like Shotgun being called dog ??



I don't disagree though as i pointed out...

Awaaz Foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> I don't disagree though as i pointed out...



I see !! You tried to be a sane voice but I love bit maverick and insane charachters.


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> @SarthakGanguly A lot of people including BJP MP Hukumdev Saying that Bhagwats statement costed a lot of votes...



They are just being sore losers. That Yaduveer guy was saying right from the start, Yadavs wanted power and they grabbed it. None of the other issues mattered.


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> They are just being sore losers. That Yaduveer guy was saying right from the start, Yadavs wanted power and they grabbed it. None of the other issues mattered.



BJP MP Hukumdev is really good, you should listen to his speech, Him claiming is what really put me to think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> Maybe RSS feared Modi/Shah duo would have been more powerful than RSS themselves.Its RSS which made the difference in 2014 elections. I think even in Delhi picking an Non RSS candidate took Modi out of favor with RSS



Back to conspiracy theories? Making RSS look like ISI which wants to destroy India and cut down Modi and Shah to size. What for? To keep wearing chaddi and exercising when Lalu and RaGa and Sonia rule?



Star Wars said:


> BJP MP Hukumdev is really good, you should listen to his speech, Him claiming is what really put me to think about it.



I posted his speech in the parliament first here. I have lot of respect for that guy, but right now he is just being a frustrated loser. BJP never had a chance in this election.


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> Back to conspiracy theories? Making RSS look like ISI which wants to destroy India and cut down Modi and Shah to size. What for? To keep wearing chaddi and exercising when Lalu and RaGa and Sonia rule?



Just theories for now, we will know what happens in December when Amit Shah's term ends.


----------



## Bitter Melon

Sky lord said:


> You know one thing I have noticed about that generation of Indians is that they can't work in teams at all.
> 
> They expect to be constantly deferred to in everything.
> 
> If you question anything they say - they immediately sulk and have to be coaxed out. All these grandpa types are like that. I bet this B/AS feud is along those lines.
> 
> @SarthakGanguly



Yo, the RSS is largest volunteer organization in the world. It has been so for the last 80 odd years. They did that by working as a team and with utter loyalty. You dont become what they are by sulking and getting called grandpa types.


----------



## SwAggeR

This happened today.

What are the chances of Shotgun leaving BJP ??


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> This happened today.
> 
> What are the chances of Shotgun leaving BJP ??



He is trying his best to get kicked out and cry victim, if he wanted to leave he would have left already.

BJP IT cell has failed big time, they have failed to promote right wing blogs and pages while left wing pages and websites have been given enough coverage.


----------



## Spectre

The Huskar said:


> Yup and also when people who are voting for you don't get their benifits,they most likely gets pissed and give you the boot.Also we are taking about cheap labour.Everywhere except Punjab have them in abundance.



You sure friend? Care to tell me the going rate for a daily wage for contract labor not even unionized labor and compare it govt set floor even some of the most of the states you talk about


----------



## itachii

Star Wars said:


> Good, that means every state election until 2019 other than U.P goes for a toss



There are high chances of losing U.P... Last time I checked, Akhilesh was performing btr than what was expected from him...



danger007 said:


> Modi package will go to UP now...
> 2014 - Modi offered huge benefits if he win the elections
> 2015- Modi again visited Ap he gave us mitti and water as his package, money package moved to Bihar, Kashmir....
> 2016- Bihar package will go to UP....
> 
> During Modi rock star visit to USA he announced lot of things to NRI cool... but when he visited Ap, he concluded his speech very quick...



Seriously, pichi pukola laga manam BJP ni gelpincham A.p lo manaki matram em ivale.. a saley bihari galaki matram package la meda package lu potunayi...


----------



## danger007

itachii said:


> There are high chances of losing U.P... Last time I checked, Akhilesh was performing btr than what was expected from him...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, pichi pukola laga manam BJP ni gelpincham A.p lo manaki matram em ivale.. a saley bihari galaki matram package la meda package lu potunayi...



e sodhi nayallu bajana chesthunnaru... prathi okkadu rechipodame... meaning lekunda vallu statements ivvadam.. e yedavalu blind ga support cheydam.. BJP ni ante Hindus ni annatlu create chestunnaru...


----------



## itachii

Darmashkian said:


> According to what I've heard:--
> 
> Lalu's sons may be offered revenue & Home ministries.... Wow!!
> 
> Now RJD can eat all the money it wants & carry out as much goondagardi it wants too.



WTF ?? Revenue and home ?? I want RJD to press for these two posts and the two sons of lalu should head these posts..  don't loose your hopes sanghis, if this happens surely we will reclaim bihar in 2-3 yrs..



Abingdonboy said:


> Personally, I think the NDA should at least live up to its election promises and initiate a widespread and in-depth investigation into the 1984 atrocities. Why this has remained untouched for the past 18+ months is incomprehensible.



The only way to counter Khalistanis is by providing justice to victims in 1984 sikh riots. If govt. doesn't take a stand on this and arrest anti-nationals like tytler and others we can't stop the rise of sikh radical groups in and outside India.



danger007 said:


> e sodhi nayallu bajana chesthunnaru... prathi okkadu rechipodame... meaning lekunda vallu statements ivvadam.. e yedavalu blind ga support cheydam.. BJP ni ante Hindus ni annatlu create chestunnaru...



Yeah konta mandi mari tedaga unaru bayya... btw A.P and Tg lo developments ela unayi. nen India lo lenu ipdu so no Idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

itachii said:


> WTF ?? Revenue and home ?? I want RJD to press for these two posts and the two sons of lalu should head these posts..  don't loose your hopes sanghis, if this happens surely we will reclaim bihar in 2-3 yrs..
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to counter Khalistanis is by providing justice to victims in 1984 sikh riots. If govt. doesn't take a stand on this and arrest anti-nationals like tytler and others we can't stop the rise of sikh radical groups in and outside India.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah konta mandi mari tedaga unaru bayya... btw A.P and Tg lo developments ela unayi. nen India lo lenu ipdu so no Idea.



no difference as usual.... CBN busy in land pooling... around 1. 20 lac acres CRDA ku thiskontunnadu.. motham project Singapore companies ku ichi development charges + land develop chesinanduku land lo shares isthunnadu... politicians full ga lands thiskoni real estate... TG lo edo ala nadusthundi... CBN matram Andhra rice bowl nu dhunni padestunnadu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Echo_419 said:


> At least people will stop abusing us Delhi people



Not really you people set the precedent, and breathed life in to anti-bjp alliance.


----------



## skyisthelimit

vsdoc said:


> To cut Amit Shah's wings.



Such a big and old organization. But is afraid and insecure for small gains.

They want CONgress free India but also keep cutting BJP to size every 6 months.

Typical hindu pulling legs behvior. This is the biggest difference between hindus and muslims.

Unfortunately we never learn.

No wonder y it was so easy for CONgress n others to outdo others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

itachii said:


> The only way to counter Khalistanis is by providing justice to victims in 1984 sikh riots. If govt. doesn't take a stand on this and arrest anti-nationals like tytler and others we can't stop the rise of sikh radical groups in and outside India.


Precisely. As a Sikh I can tell you that this is the sole recruiting tool those nut jobs have- 1984. As long as it goes unresolved it will be used by them. Deliver justice and the Khalistan movement will die overnight, the majority of Khalistanis are not actually interested in Khalistan BUT are calling for justice for 1984. 

It is so incredibly easy to address, I can't stomach the fact the GoI is sat idle allowing for a greater and greater risk of those scumbags who committed the atrocities dying peacefully of natural causes as free men. Justice delayed is justice denied and once those men are dead the scars for the victims will be irreparable.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Star Wars

Abingdonboy said:


> Precisely. As a Sikh I can tell you that this is the sole recruiting tool those nut jobs have- 1984. As long as it goes unresolved it will be used by them. Deliver justice and the Khalistan movement will die overnight, the majority of Khalistanis are not actually interested in Khalistan BUT are calling for justice for 1984.
> 
> It is so incredibly easy to address, I can't stomach the fact the GoI is sat idle allowing for a greater and greater risk of those scumbags who committed the atrocities dying peacefully of natural causes as free men. Justice delayed is justice denied and once those men are dead the scars for the victims will be irreparable.



SIT set up for re-investigation into 1984 anti-Sikh riots

This is the only thing i can find out. Can't seem to find anything after that after Feb 2 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Abingdonboy said:


> Precisely. As a Sikh I can tell you that this is the sole recruiting tool those nut jobs have- 1984. As long as it goes unresolved it will be used by them. Deliver justice and the Khalistan movement will die overnight, the majority of Khalistanis are not actually interested in Khalistan BUT are calling for justice for 1984.
> 
> It is so incredibly easy to address, I can't stomach the fact the GoI is sat idle allowing for a greater and greater risk of those scumbags who committed the atrocities dying peacefully of natural causes as free men. Justice delayed is justice denied and once those men are dead the scars for the victims will be irreparable.


These scum bags must be having political protection at the highest level....but have to agree with you, GOI needs to bite the bullet and bring these @ssholes to trial. Congress will never be able to do it....where is the teesta setalvad for the 1984 riots? What happens to our elite voice if it is a non Muslim at the receiving end? Makes me sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

Spectre said:


> You sure friend? Care to tell me the going rate for a daily wage for contract labor not even unionized labor and compare it govt set floor even some of the most of the states you talk about


In Assam,a daily labour doing work from 7 to 7 earn about 200-500 depending on the job(500 considering the jobs that requires a bit of skill).That's 300-500 without any other expense.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Star Wars said:


> SIT set up for re-investigation into 1984 anti-Sikh riots
> 
> This is the only thing i can find out. Can't seem to find anything after that after Feb 2 2015


The report was meant to be submitted within 6 months so should be with the GoI by now and still nothing...

Another false start, do they think we are all stupid? 




Sky lord said:


> These scum bags must be having political protection at the highest level....but have to agree with you, GOI needs to bite the bullet and bring these @ssholes to trial. Congress will never be able to do it....where is the teesta setalvad for the 1984 riots? What happens to our elite voice if it is a non Muslim at the receiving end? Makes me sick.



The Congress has no desire to open this bag of worms for obvious reasons but I had hoped that the BJP (and AAP to an extent) would be different. The sight of the likes of Tytler walking around a free man with a smile on his face is completely stomach-churning. God knows how high up it goes.


----------



## Nair saab

Guys beware of People who are not Hindutva supporters ... Now in the name of sympathies to GOI and BJP on election defeat they will plant stories of RSS Vs BJP and Bhagwatji Vs Modiji etc...

there is nothing as such ... No matter BJP rules India for another 20 years but it would be still under the RSS Guidance ... RSS is the mother organization of Hindutva ... creating a rift between sangha Pariwar has always been in their interest ...

One election defeat made new Hindutva recruits running around like headless chicken criticizing Modiji, Amit Shah, Bhagwatji ... I understand the eagerness of the newer sanghis but sometimes Patience pays u more with time...

what Bhagwatji said is correct reservation based on caste should go it should be based on poverty line giving benefit to everyone who is poor including Brahims , Dalits even Muslims and Christains ... 

RSS need not choose the timing to speak what is correct ... RSS is apolitical ... and Stop Bul&hitting about the RSS chief current RSS chief is the most liberal and progressive we had since its inception ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

danger007 said:


> no difference as usual.... CBN busy in land pooling... around 1. 20 lac acres CRDA ku thiskontunnadu.. motham project Singapore companies ku ichi development charges + land develop chesinanduku land lo shares isthunnadu... politicians full ga lands thiskoni real estate... TG lo edo ala nadusthundi... CBN matram Andhra rice bowl nu dhunni padestunnadu.


How does this land pooling works??
I found many articles claiming it to be better than BJP's land act but didn't have time to read them.


----------



## Sky lord

Nair saab said:


> what Bhagwatji said is correct reservation based on caste should go it should be based on poverty line giving benefit to everyone who is poor including Brahims , Dalits even Muslims and Christains ...



People are questioning WHEN he said it not WHAT. 

And the WHEN is so problematic that they are also asking WHY.


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> He is trying his best to get kicked out and cry victim, if he wanted to leave he would have left already.
> 
> *BJP IT cell has failed big time*, they have failed to promote right wing blogs and pages while left wing pages and websites have been given enough coverage.



Today BJP is the only party which has a IT cell ... its less active after 2014 election because most People went back to their daily life struggle after election's and a large chunk among them where NRI'S ...

instead of shouting ur A$$out here... get online and manage the FB pages... till 2014 election I used to managed more then 30 Groups with more then 10-15 different profiles had sleepless nights for 4-5 years... when 2019 is near will return to the same chores ...


----------



## itachii

*Beyond Bihar: The rocky road to 2019*

*Overall, the message from Bihar is ominous for the BJP: the scale of another defeat, following the Delhi rout, shows that the momentum has shifted decisively against the party. This is especially true when the opposition unites against it as it so effectively did in Bihar. The opposition, having smelt blood, will now unite nationally.*

*The BJP has disappointed its core support base, comprising around 40 per cent of the electorate (including allies), for three reasons.*

*One, by not pursuing cases against allegedly corrupt members of the UPA government. The government was soft on Robert Vadra till it was prodded to file proceedings against him on land deals in Haryana. It took the aviation and home ministries 16 months to even strike his name off the no-frisk VVIP list at airports. The centre has showed little interest in pursuing the National Herald case against Rahul Gandhi and Sonia Gandhi despite a trial court finding prima facie evidence to issue summons to both as "accused".*

Two, *by allowing choreographed events to derail its electoral campaigns. First, before the Delhi poll over bogus church attacks. Second, before the Bihar poll over equally bogus claims of rising intolerance in India. The perception battle was lost by appallingly amateurish media management.*

*Three, by not controlling prices.* The prime minister's choice of chief economic advisor (CEA) Arvind Subramanian, recommended by Arun Jaitley, was misguided. The CEA has added little of value to economic policy. His comments three months ago on climate change - deeply antithetical to India's interests - had to be publicly repudiated by environment minister Prakash Javadekar. Meanwhile, Reserve Bank of India (RBI) governor Raghuram Rajan, recruited by former finance minister P Chidambaram, has not helped kickstart economic growth by cutting interest rates too little, too late. His term ends in ten months.

*The index of opposition unity (IOU) will provide the BJP its sternest test in the 2019 Lok Sabha election. Arithmetic prevailed over chemistry in Bihar. It could do so in 2019. The prime minister must refocus on development, not deity. Aspirational young Indians are religious but not communal. Pushing Hindutva at the expense of Bharatiyata, as I wrote here in September 2015, is counter-productive.*

The message from Bihar is clear: celebrate diversity. Induct more women and minorities into the cabinet. If they are technocrats with domain knowledge, so much the better. Fifteen of new Canadian prime minister Justin Trudeau's 30-member cabinet are women. Four ministers are Sikh. His defence minister, Harjit Sajjan, is a decorated Afghan war veteran. The other Sikhs in Trudeau's rainbow cabinet are industry minister Navdeep Bains, tourism minister Bardish Chagger and infrastructure minister Amarjeet Sohi.

When asked why he had appointed 15 women and four Sikhs out of 30 ministers, the charismatic Trudeau quipped: "Because it's 2015. Get with it."

The takeaway for Prime Minister Narendra Modi: be liberal on social and cultural issues, not just on the economy. *The NDA government is illiberal on social and cultural issues (not jettisoning Section 377 on decriminalising gays is just one example) and is not liberal enough on real economic reforms. Tax and labour reforms, for instance, are stuck in the slothful 1980s. Even former finance minister P. Chidambaram has wondered aloud why the regressive retrospective tax (introduced by his predecessor Pranab Mukherjee when he was finance minister) hasn't yet been repealed.* This has severely impacted the confidence of foreign investors.

In Gujarat, Modi banished Vishwa Hindu Parishad (VHP) leader Pravin Togadia for a decade and focused on development. He was re-elected thrice. In the central government, he must control those in his flock who spew venom. The Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS) lives in a different world. It may be critical to the BJP as a provider of organised cadre during elections but its social and economic thinking is illiberal and out of date*. It would be a mistake to defend RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat's comment on reviewing reservations, coming as it did in the middle of the Bihar campaign. It reversed the momentum decisively in favour of the mahagathbandhan (MGB). *The error was compounded by not using other BJP leaders in the campaign to give the impression of a cohesive team leading the charge rather than a one-man army.

*The prime minister must speak more.* Every event of reasonable national importance deserves the prime minister's attention. Barack Obama, David Cameron and leaders of other democracies speak out frequently on issues that are politically, socially or culturally relevant. So must Modi. *Silence is not an option.* I had used the exact same words - "silence is not an option" - to criticise Manmohan Singh on a Times Now Newshour debate way back in September 2012. The then prime minister's infamous silences during the UPA government's humongous scams were as damaging to the government's credibility as the prime minister's taciturnity today is to the NDA government.

*As an adjunct, the prime minister must acquire a professional media team.* The Press Information Bureau (PIB) is too bureaucratic and hide-bound.* What the prime minister needs is a competent media cell attached to the PMO, which provides a daily 30-minute media briefing at 4.00 pm on current issues as, for instance, the White House unfailingly does.*



*The PM must throw economic caution to the winds*

*Be bold - liberalise the economy. Incremental reforms won't do. The bureaucracy is as slippery as ever. Make it accountable for time-bound outcomes. Bring in professionals from outside with specific domain knowledge.*

*It is also time to reshuffle the cabinet.* Ministers who are doing well should stay: Sushma Swaraj, Nirmala Sitharaman, Piyush Goyal, Manohar Parrikar, Suresh Prabhu, Nitin Gadkari, Dharmendra Pradhan and several others. But many are not pulling their weight. They must be put on notice. Perform or be shuffled.
*
It is critical the PM hold quarterly meetings with NDA allies led by the NDA convenor. Take them into confidence on strategies and outcomes - from the corrosive situation in Nepal to the price of tur dal. Be collective and decisive - not insular and indecisive. Otherwise, allies could well abandon the BJP, one by one, before 2019. That includes the Shiv Sena, the Akali Dal and the LJP.*

It is equally important to implement recent steps taken to strengthen foreign policy. Stay tough on Pakistan. Recover lost ground with Nepal. Keep Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Myanmar on your side. With the West, China and Japan, follow up on all investment promises. *Cement geostrategic ties. India has a huge consumer market and unprecedented opportunities in infrastructure. Leverage these.*

*The prime minister's visit to Britain beginning this Thursday (November 12) will be a test of how much and how quickly foreign investment can be deployed for economic development. Economic revival is now visible - Blackstone, ABB and Merck recently announced significant investments in India, including making the country an export hub for Asia and Africa.*

*The message from Bihar*

Broadly, then, this is the picture that emerges from the dust and debris of the BJP's Bihar defeat:

*1.* T*he BJP must deepen economic reforms. It has two-and-a-half years to do this. By May 2018, the countdown for the May 2019 Lok Sabha election will begin. By then if the economy is not in top shape and food prices not in control, the BJP will suffer a crushing defeat.*

*2.* Anti-incumbency is a big factor. It will hit the BJP with the force of a gale in 2019. The only way to counter it is to place development at the centre of everything the party now does.

*3.* *Finally, inclusiveness. Polarisation works as a short-term electoral tactic. But in the longer term the only factor that will allow the BJP to win 2019 is inclusiveness: with allies, with communities, and with ideas.*

*The BJP can take heart from the fact that a convicted felon, Lalu Prasad Yadav, says he will lead the combined opposition's campaign against Modi. This is the same man with whom Rahul Gandhi refused to share the dais during the Bihar election campaign and who is out of jail on bail over the fodder scam. If the BJP cannot even counter him when Lalu launches his national anti-Modi campaign from Varanasi, it does not deserve to govern India after 2019.*

*The media has shown how perceptions can change the trajectory of an election. The orchestrated campaign on "intolerance" is only one example. If the BJP cannot overcome the dark machinations of Lutyens' media (it has inexplicably dragged its feet, for example, on pursuing the Enforcement Directorate's charges of money laundering against a TV channel), it can neither expect nor receive any sympathy.*

_*Rajiv Gandhi was subject to relentless attack between 1987 and 1989 by the opposition and the media over Bofors, Shah Bano and the aborted anti-defamation bill. He plunged from over 400 seats in the 1984 Lok Sabha election to less than 200 in 1989. Modi should study Rajiv, circa 1987-89, and learn from his fall from grace.*_

Beyond Bihar: The rocky road to 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> Today BJP is the only party which has a IT cell ... its less active after 2014 election because most People went back to their daily life struggle after election's and a large chunk among them where NRI'S ...
> 
> instead of shouting ur A$$out here... get online and manage the FB pages... till 2014 election I used to managed more then 30 Groups with more then 10-15 different profiles had sleepless nights for 4-5 years... when 2019 is near will return to the same chores ...



We need a dedicated IT-Cell, Our opponents has an entire network of Media and i am sure they also have an IT Cell considering the trends you see twitter every now and then. IT-Cell is not doing its job, common man can only do so much. They should use this to promote Pro Right Wing Blogs and pages. As of right now its Firstpost and Dailyo and other Left wing apptard filled pages which is getting the attention.


----------



## Nair saab

Sky lord said:


> People are questioning WHEN he said it not WHAT.
> 
> And the WHEN is so problematic that they are also asking WHY.


RSS can question anything ... he need not see the timing ... as I said he is apolitical ... and RSS has always given a free hand to BJP and not interfered until quench to internal rebellion among groups... 

Todays BJP is not what it was 10-15 years back ... there are a number of people with non-RSS background today in BJP ...


----------



## Star Wars

itachii said:


> * snip...*



Can we not post articles from Firstpost or Dailyo ? predicting 2019 right now is a fools errend


----------



## danger007

The Huskar said:


> How does this land pooling works??
> I found many articles claiming it to be better than BJP's land act but didn't have time to read them.





simple CBN taking lands from formers around 120000 acres for capital... he is offering some 200 Sq yard or so house space per acre other benefits to those who gave lands which are negligible.... when we consider the land cost.... in those region each acre costs from 40lac to 10crore depending on location... and these area are considered as rice bowl of Andhra.. blessed with 3 crop season... he is simply demolishing these lands for his gains... all these pooled land will be given to Singapore put company for development... they will charge+ they will get residential and commercial space for building infrastructure etc.. CBN praised Singapore engineers for Capital plan.. he said if it was our engineers we may not done early and perfectly....


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> RSS can question anything ... he need not see the timing ... as I said he is apolitical ... and RSS has always given a free hand to BJP and not interfered until quench to internal rebellion among groups...
> 
> Todays BJP is not what it was 10-15 years back ... there are a number of people with non-RSS background today in BJP ...



RSS is linked to BJP, it has to be responsible when it speaks..


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> We need a dedicated IT-Cell, Our opponents has an entire network of Media and i am sure they also have an IT Cell considering the trends you see twitter every now and then. IT-Cell is not doing its job, common man can only do so much. They should use this to promote Pro Right Wing Blogs and pages. As of right now its Firstpost and Dailyo and other Left wing apptard filled pages which is getting the attention.


make a 10,000 views and ull get trend in FB and twitter ... there are more then required media people for that... stop hopping around and accusing everyone in BJP and RSS ... atleast spare the RSS chief ... u and me both are not qualified for that...

its just one election ... I always knew we will loose this , I didnt say it in open so that others dont loose the enthusiasm ...the caste combination was against us ... BJP has played every trick in the book... they have tried hard and failed ... it was not a cake walk for them... MGB would have won this even without campaigning ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

Star Wars said:


> Can we not post articles from Firstpost or Dailyo ? predicting 2019 right now is a fools errend



The writer of the post is Minhaz merchant. he was among the first to support Modi and was talking about how BJP can project modi to be the P.M candidate and possibilities to breach a score of 272 at a time when none of the RW even dared to dream about such a prospect. I used to read his blog back in 2012-13 and his projections never made sense until 16th may.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Nair saab said:


> make a 10,000 views and ull get trend in FB and twitter ... there are more then required media people for that... stop hopping around and accusing everyone in BJP and RSS ... atleast spare the RSS chief ... u and me both are not qualified for that...
> 
> its just one election ... I always knew we will loose this , I didnt say it in open so that others dont loose the enthusiasm ...the caste combination was against us ... BJP has played every trick in the book... they have tried hard and failed ... it was not a cake walk for them... MGB would have won this even without campaigning ...




Nair bhai....what the Hell is happening.....2019 me kya hoga?


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> RSS is linked to BJP, it has to be responsible when it speaks..


I dont think u have ever been in RSS... RSS has no responsibility towards BJP other then not letting them become a normal Indian political party ...
and making BJP win not only the responsibility of Modiji and Amitshah 90% stakes remain on the carders ...


----------



## Star Wars

arp2041 said:


> Nair bhai....what the Hell is happening.....2019 me kya hoga?



Can people please stop this defeatist mentality...



itachii said:


> The writer of the post is Minhaz merchant. he was among the first to support Modi and was talking about how BJP can project modi to be the P.M candidate and possibilities to breach a score of 272 at a time when none of the RW even dared to dream about such a prospect. I used to read his blog back in 2012-13 and his projections never made sense until 16th may.



I like Minaz but i don't trust him and he is the one who claimed on twitter Modi lost bihar because of lack of reforms which is quiet stupid...


----------



## Nair saab

arp2041 said:


> Nair bhai....what the Hell is happening.....2019 me kya hoga?


Vohi hoga jo manjoore Amith Shah hoga ... National election main kon Lalu , Mulayam , Nitish aur Mayawati ko vote dega ...

Until Congress doesnt develop a strong decisive leader like Indira Gandi nothing to worry ... 2019 is ours ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> I dont think u have ever been in RSS... RSS has no responsibility towards BJP other then not letting them become a normal Indian political party ...and making BJP win not only the responsibility of Modiji and Amitshah 90% stakes remain on the carders ...



RSS members end up being CM's after BJP wins a state, of course they have to have responsibility. RSS is seen as BJP. Before you do something or say something you have to look at the larger impact you might have. Failing to see that or going with it anyway knowing it will damage election prospects is not good at all..


----------



## The Huskar

danger007 said:


> simple CBN taking lands from formers around 120000 acres for capital... he is offering some 200 Sq yard or so house space per acre other benefits to those who gave lands which are negligible.... when we consider the land cost.... in those region each acre costs from 40lac to 10crore depending on location... and these area are considered as rice bowl of Andhra.. blessed with 3 crop season... he is simply demolishing these lands for his gains... all these pooled land will be given to Singapore put company for development... they will charge+ they will get residential and commercial space for building infrastructure etc.. CBN praised Singapore engineers for Capital plan.. he said if it was our engineers we may not done early and perfectly....


Then why is farmland being considered for the capital.I am sure there are pretty non arable land or even mouth of the river that can prove much suitable location.


----------



## Star Wars

Nair saab said:


> make a 10,000 views and ull get trend in FB and twitter ... there are more then required media people for that... stop hopping around and accusing everyone in BJP and RSS ... atleast spare the RSS chief ... u and me both are not qualified for that...
> 
> its just one election ... I always knew we will loose this , I didnt say it in open so that others dont loose the enthusiasm ...the caste combination was against us ... BJP has played every trick in the book... they have tried hard and failed ... it was not a cake walk for them... MGB would have won this even without campaigning ...



Not accusing everyone in BJP and RSS, but something went wrong and we have to find out what happened. Sometimes introspection is necessary.


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> RSS members end up being CM's after BJP wins a state, of course they have to have responsibility. RSS is seen as BJP. Before you do something or say something you have to look at the larger impact you might have. Failing to see that or going with it anyway knowing it will damage election prospects is not good at all..


That is what I said u dont know about RSS and BJP way of functioning ... BJP takes good carders from RSS who are strong in intellect, administration and organizational skill its not other way around ... by taking them BJP is helping itself and not helping RSS ...


here RSS and BJP is a guru shishya relation ... what Dronacharya does to ekalavya by asking his thumb doesnt spoil the reputation of Arjun... but what ever wrong Arjun does spoils the reputation of Dronacharya ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

The Huskar said:


> Then why is farmland being considered for the capital.I am sure there are pretty non arable land or even mouth of the river that can prove much suitable location.




political gains... and for real estate..... plenty people in his cabinet purchased land in that area for real estate... so


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> Not accusing everyone in BJP and RSS, but something went wrong and we have to find out what happened. Sometimes introspection is necessary.


Look one statement cant change anything ... every non Hindutva vadi wants BJP carders to hate RSS chief so making such statements ...

we where never in the election not even in second place ... we created a big hype without strong base ... even Amith shah was hoping against hope ... finally he did all that he can... do u think Amith shah is such a Idiot who never knew we where not in the game at all..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

The Huskar said:


> In Assam,a daily labour doing work from 7 to 7 earn about 200-500 depending on the job(500 considering the jobs that requires a bit of skill).That's 300-500 without any other expense.



Hmm. That is indeed cheaper than what I have seen in Jharkhand where the wage for unskilled contract labor is 350 minimum for a 9 to 5 job with an hour of lunch break.


----------



## The Huskar

Spectre said:


> Hmm. That is indeed cheaper than what I have seen in Jharkhand where the wage for unskilled contract labor is 350 minimum for a 9 to 5 job with an hour of lunch break.


Well we do have an abundance of cheap Bangladeshi labours.


----------



## itachii

Secularism bong style

Village - Harua, PS - Purshura, Dist - Hooghly. Incident of 8 Nov. night. This video taken 9 Nov. morning.
Total 27 deities were there under preparation at one place by one artist. Those were ordered by different clubs and puja committees.

Plz remember Hooghly is a Hindu majority district.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=650239068452747







The Huskar said:


> Well we do have an abundance of cheap Bangladeshi labours.



Any chance of driving them out ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Huskar

danger007 said:


> political gains... and for real estate..... plenty people in his cabinet purchased land in that area for real estate... so


Well we do have to trade between the lesser of the two devils in democracy.Hope people get their due just like the farmers in Gurgaon.



itachii said:


> Any chance of driving them out ?


We really are trying but say a word against those people,you are forever branded anti-muslim or communal in the "educated" circles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

The Huskar said:


> We really are trying but say a word against those people,you are forever branded anti-muslim or communal in the "educated" circles.



Does that mean the demographics of Assam is changed forever ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShrestaBharath

Star Wars said:


> Can we not post articles from Firstpost or Dailyo ? predicting 2019 right now is a fools errend


but it is my minhas marchant. he too jumps too early?


----------



## Star Wars

ShrestaBharath said:


> but it is my minhas marchant. he too jumps too early?



People vote different in state and central elections, comparing them is futile... but of course we should still aim at winning maximum number of seats.


----------



## The Huskar

itachii said:


> Does that mean the demographics of Assam is changed forever ?


If I speak from my heart and without any bias,then I would say yes.Even my muslim friends hate these people.But Assam never was for Hindutva.All you can do here is moderate Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

The Huskar said:


> Well we do have to trade between the lesser of the two devils in democracy.Hope people get their due just like the farmers in Gurgaon.
> 
> 
> We really are trying but say a word against those people,you are forever branded anti-muslim or communal in the "educated" circles.



gurgaon is different... but Guntur - Krishna region is blessed with water sources and rich soil....


----------



## Star Wars

Anyone too worried about Congress party will feel better after Jan 23rd, they will be done dusted and gone


----------



## The Huskar

danger007 said:


> gurgaon is different... but Guntur - Krishna region is blessed with water sources and rich soil....


Yeah but when rich conglomerates set their eyes on a prize,we common folk have very little power to stop them .That's the harsh reality we have to face in a growing economy that requires those conglomerates industries.Only good thing I can make out of this is that atleast they are not destroying wildlife habitats like those in ongoing expansion of Mumbai in Powai region.



Star Wars said:


> Anyone too worried about Congress party will feel better after Jan 23rd, they will be done dusted and gone


Why not release them now or threaten to release them before winter session.Maybe GST can get passed.


----------



## The_Showstopper

utraash said:


> So by that logic we should also hold cartoon competition to brandish our secular skills ....


Logic? That's an ad posted by BJP in a newspaper during Bihar elections. Where does logic come into picture?


----------



## Star Wars

The Huskar said:


> Why not release them now or threaten to release them before winter session.Maybe GST can get passed.



they have to be released , even if it costs GST bill. Those files alone damage Congress fatally..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

The Huskar said:


> Yeah but when rich conglomerates set their eyes on a prize,we common folk have very little power to stop them .That's the harsh reality we have to face in a growing economy that requires those conglomerates industries.Only good thing I can make out of this is that atleast they are not destroying wildlife habitats like those in ongoing expansion of Mumbai in Powai region.
> 
> 
> Why not release them now or threaten to release them before winter session.Maybe GST can get passed.





over 1.2 lac acre there are vast forest lands.....


----------



## skyisthelimit

Minhaz merchant is one of the good sensible guys out there. His projections in 2014 was correct. 

He has good following and respect too.

Bjp should make use of him


----------



## magudi

Narendra Modi and his ill-timed UK visit: Bihar drubbing casts shadow over Wembley show - Firstpost

Idiot and his Sanghi advisors gone overboard with all this tour drama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

itachii said:


> Not really you people set the precedent, and breathed life in to anti-bjp alliance.







Star Wars said:


> BJP MP Hukumdev is really good, you should listen to his speech, Him claiming is what really put me to think about it.



Sane here,it was Hukumdev who really forced me to consider the damage bhagwat's statement did



Star Wars said:


> BJP MP Hukumdev is really good, you should listen to his speech, Him claiming is what really put me to think about it.



Sane here,it was Hukumdev who really forced me to consider the damage bhagwat's statement did


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> Anyone too worried about Congress party will feel better after Jan 23rd, they will be done dusted and gone



Netaji files?


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> Today BJP is the only party which has a IT cell ... its less active after 2014 election because most People went back to their daily life struggle after election's and a large chunk among them where NRI'S ...
> 
> instead of shouting ur A$$out here... get online and manage the FB pages... till 2014 election I used to managed more then 30 Groups with more then 10-15 different profiles had sleepless nights for 4-5 years... when 2019 is near will return to the same chores ...



I am a active contributer to a centre right platform TFI(the frustrated Indian) & I can assure you we get boy support whatsoever from BJP or their shitty IT cell & as you nay know we have our lives to live as well.So I as a loyal BJP supporter demand that they make a dedicated IT wing



magudi said:


> Narendra Modi and his ill-timed UK visit: Bihar drubbing casts shadow over Wembley show - Firstpost
> 
> Idiot and his Sanghi advisors gone overboard with all this tour drama



You do know what can happen & what will happen if we cancel this visit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

*A must read everybody*

A Confused Journo’s Posthumous Interviews: (1) The Politician | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

The first interview was of a prominent political figure of today’s Opposition. Subsequent interviews will be published in due course.

***

_Sir, it’s most kind of you, with your busy schedule, to give me this interview._

You are welcome. What can I do for you?

_Sir, I have been confused by some recent events._

Journalists are generally confused. Carry on.

_Well, for instance, there has been a lot of outrage about the lynching of a Muslim in Uttar Pradesh…._

Of course, don’t you find it outrageous?

_Very much, Sir. Now, the other day, I visited a camp of Kashmiri Pandits in Delhi for a report. One of them asked me why the murder of many members of their community and expulsion of the rest had not caused a similar outrage in the country. I did not know what to answer._

Well, it’s not the same thing, obviously.

_How do you mean, Sir?_

The recent lynching was of a member of a minority community, you see.

_But weren’t the Kashmiri Pandits a minority community in Kashmir?_

True, but at the national level they belong to the majority.

_I don’t understand._

It’s easy enough: minorities are vulnerable by definition; our first duty is to protect them. The majority doesn’t need to be protected.

_But, Sir, could one not argue that in a secular nation such as ours there should be no such distinctions?_

What a silly argument. It’s only if you protect minorities and give them special rights that you can call yourself secular.

_Sir, I looked up the word “secular” in my English dictionary, but I could not find this definition. I also looked up our Constitution and found no definition at all for the word._

That’s because we in India have our own definition for it. We have every right to redefine words as we please. And why should the Constitution give a definition when the concept is well understood by all?

_Well understood to mean the protection of minorities, is that it, Sir?_

Mostly, yes.

_Mostly?_

Well, it’s complicated. Our country is complicated. Our society is complicated. Situations are complicated. Sometimes, we need to be flexible and adapt a little this way or that.

_But still, Sir, while I understand and share the outrage at the recent lunching, I don’t understand the lack of reaction at the sufferings of the Kashmiri Pandits, the assassination of Swami Lakshmanananda Saraswati of Orissa, the occasional lynching of Hindus in West Bengal, the murder of Hindu fishermen in Marad, Kerala, the …_

Shhh! No need to use the word “Hindu” like that!

_Why, Sir?_

People were murdered, maybe — it’s a law-and-order problem. Let the law follow its own course.

_So if a member of a minority is killed, it’s more than a law-and-order problem?_

That’s what I have been trying to explain. I don’t know why you find it so difficult. Minorities are secular — if they are attacked, it’s an attack against our country’s secular fabric.

_If minorities are secular, does this imply that the majority isn’t?_

It does. The majority is Hindu — Hinduism is a religion and therefore unsecular.

_But, Sir, our minorities also have religions — Islam, Christianity, Zoroastrianism…._

*Those are secular religions.*

_Are you sure, Sir?_

It hardly matters — this is an academic issue.

_Sir, I have an idea. Suppose we stopped calling Hindus Hindus — we’ll call them Brahmins, Jats, Yadavs, Thakurs, Rajputs, Patels, Gowdas, Nairs, Naickers, Vanniyars, Thevar or whatever their communities may be. Then they will all become minorities! Wouldn’t that solve all our problems at one stroke?_

Are you mad? Do you want to divide the country further?

_Divide, Sir? But don’t those communities exist as such and don’t politicians appeal to them for votes?_

Certainly we do: we work for their welfare and need to address their specific problems. But together, they constitute the majority and that’s another story.

_Sir, please excuse me, I am very confused now. How can these various disconnected communities be looked at “together”?_

Because they are all Hindus, quite simply.

_So Hinduism is a socially unifying factor? At the journalism school I attended, we were taught that it was a very divisive religion with its caste system, its …_

That’s the social level — it’s different. I was talking of the religious aspect.

_Do you mean to say that Hinduism as a religion helps the country’s social integration?_

Now, now, don’t go and put words into my mouth! I never said any such thing.

_But, Sir, you objected to my suggestion that we should do away with Hinduism and have a society consisting only of minorities – wouldn’t that be truly secular? If you permit me, I thought the idea was brilliant._

Umph, brilliant indeed! As if people were ready to abandon their superstitions so easily! And if they were, what would become of us politicians in your ideal society?

_Why, Sir, as you said earlier, you could work for the welfare of all mino… — I mean, communities. All of them would have the same rights, the same opportunities, the same …_

I can see that what they teach you in your journalism schools is far removed from the hard realities. Theory, all theory! In no time, all those “communities” of yours would be at each other’s throats and we would have a hundred civil wars ravaging the country.

_Sir, does this not imply that if we have relative peace in Indian society, it’s because the majority is Hindu?_

What peace? Everywhere we can see violence against minorities and rising intolerance — fast rising, alarmingly rising. Writers, filmmakers, artistes and others have all said so. We are going through very dark times.

_The Kashmiri Pandit I met the other day gave me a long list of cases of inter-communal violence and intolerance under previous regimes. Shall I read it out to you, Sir?_

No need. We all know that barring stray incidents, society was mostly peaceful then.

_It was peaceful then, but is in turmoil now?_

Anyone can see that.

_So was it peaceful because the majority was Hindu then?_

No. It was because we politicians had succeeded in convincing the majority that its primary duty is to show tolerance towards the minorities.

_So that’s why there is so much outrage when that tolerance is breached?_

Exactly — now you’ve got it right.

_But, Sir, I still don’t understand why there is no such outrage when Hindu devotees at Akshardham Temple of Gandhinagar or in temples of Jammu and Kashmir or at Godhra are killed just because they are Hindus?_

We have all condemned those attacks; they were the work of terrorists.

_Islamic terrorism?_

No — terrorism has no religion.

_However, isn’t it a fact, Sir, that the culprits in all such cases — also in the ethnic cleansing of Kashmiri Pandits, the serial bomb blasts in Mumbai, Coimbatore, Varanasi and other places — were Muslims?_

They were terrorists. If they acted as Muslims, it must have been under provocation from Hindu extremists.

_So now you are the one to use the word “Hindu”?_

Why not? If Hindus turn into aggressors, we should not hesitate to denounce them.

_But not if Muslims or others happen to be aggressors?_

I must remind you that Muslims are a minority; they are victims, not aggressors.

_Does that mean that the majority is always the aggressor?_

Ultimately, yes. Minorities feel threatened, discriminated against, marginalized. They get provoked.

_Yet, our Constitution has granted minorities special rights and privileges._

That was necessary to protect them.

_And therefore secular._

Exactly.

_So when Rajiv Gandhi amended the Muslim personal law in the Shah Bano case, it was to protect those special rights._

Quite so. It was a secular decision.

_Forgive me for asking a personal question, Sir, but are you a Hindu?_

Yes, I am Hindu.

_And therefore unsecular?_

Not at all: I am a secular Hindu.

_I thought Hindus could not be secular?_

I was only referring to Hindus as a collective majority; individually, we can and should be secular.

_Sir, this is a bit hard for me; would you be so kind as to define a secular Hindu?_

That’s easy: a secular Hindu is one who protects minorities and whose progressive and liberal ideas give him or her the freedom to criticize regressive and obscurantist aspects of Hinduism.

_What are those regressive and obscurantist aspects?_

Pretty much the whole of Hinduism.

_What about similar aspects of Islam or Christianity?_

If they exist, they are not our concern. We don’t criticize minority religions.

_Hinduism alone can be criticized, then._

Why not? It has always been the object of such criticism. Wasn’t the Buddha a stern critic of Hinduism?

_In other words, Hinduism has a tradition of dissent._

That’s right.

_But not Islam or Christianity?_

Who says? And how would I know? It seems to me that your questions are tendentious and reveal a communal attitude.

_Communal, Sir?_

Why else should you keep talking of Islam and Christianity in such critical manner?

_It’s only, Sir, that in all these years of study, of reading statements by eminent political figures such as yourself, I have been unable to understand certain fundamental issues about our society, and that bothers me._

I have patiently explained it all to you. It’s not my fault if you won’t understand.

_I shall go over your explanations again. But if I may take advantage of your generosity, I would like to ask one last question._

Go ahead.

_You said or implied that acts of terrorism against the majority were a reaction against oppression or provocation …_

They are.

_… and that the majority is prone to be intolerant._

Not all of it — only a minority of the majority.

_A minority of the majority??… Anyway, my question is, What about acts of terrorism elsewhere in the world, from 9/11 to attacks on the London metro or cartoonists in Paris, and to the present IS wave — is it not a fact that they are all the work of Muslims? And if so, are they also the result of provocation?_

Of course — oppression by Israel, provocation by the U.S., by cartoonists, and so on.

_So you find the rise and actions of the IS justified?_

Not their actions — we have condemned the barbaric slaughter of innocent people. But their rise certainly is the result of misguided policies by the West.

_Still, Muslims are not the only oppressed and provoked people in the world. I don’t understand how almost all terrorist acts in and out of India turn out to be at the hands of Muslims?_

Are you an Islamophobist? Haven’t you heard of terrorist acts by far-right groups in Europe or the U.S.? What about our own Hindutva groups — as our leader once put it, they are more dangerous than Islamist groups.

_They may be, Sir, but please correct me if I am wrong: I am not aware of a single act of terrorism which was proved in a court of law to be the work of a Hindu extremist group?_

That proves how powerful and diabolically clever they are. Look, I have to attend an important meeting of a high-powered committee I am chairing; it’s been a pleasure, but I will have to leave you now.

_Sure, Sir, and thanks so much again for your time. May I ask what the committee is about?_

Its mandate is to recommend innovative methods to promote communal harmony and heal the marginalization of minorities.

_Wonderful, Sir, I hope you will come up with concrete suggestions._

Of course we will. We always do. That’s how we serve our country. _Jai Hind!_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Narendra Modi and his ill-timed UK visit: Bihar drubbing casts shadow over Wembley show - Firstpost
> 
> Idiot and his Sanghi advisors gone overboard with all this tour drama



Your drama here in pdf is only making it worse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> Netaji files?



Yes , that will seal the deal for congress party. Then it will be nothing more than a bunch of state level political parties in opposition...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Star Wars said:


> Yes.... because they wanted Singapore in 6 months.. Indians are angry, frustrated , quick to judge and in need of immediate satisfaction.


(let me reply to your post in this thread.)Not really , those that voted for BJP in 2014, though disappointed are still supporting BJP. this was evident in bihar elections where BJP emerged as the party the biggest with largest been avoided had BJP used CBI in order to curb its enemies. BJP should have opened the pending and closed cases on corrupt leaders like lalu. at least his bail should have been reprimanded. had lalu been put back in jail, there would have been very less chances of JDU and RJD aligning. with these parties contesting separately BJP could have sweeped the polls.

BJP could have used NH to screw the gandhi family and pass the bills without much resistance. but, why they didn't try to be pragmatic in there approach is beyond me.


----------



## Star Wars

itachii said:


> (let me reply to your post in this thread.)Not really , those that voted for BJP in 2014, though disappointed are still supporting BJP. this was evident in bihar elections where BJP emerged as the party the biggest with largest been avoided had BJP used CBI in order to curb its enemies. BJP should have opened the pending and closed cases on corrupt leaders like lalu. at least his bail should have been reprimanded. had lalu been put back in jail, there would have been very less chances of JDU and RJD aligning. with these parties contesting separately BJP could have sweeped the polls.
> 
> BJP could have used NH to screw the gandhi family and pass the bills without much resistance. but, why they didn't try to be pragmatic in there approach is beyond me.



I was earlier talking about economy and development not the above. A lot is being done in that regard. As for using CBI and NH i agree but then if the court follows "dial a bail" policy, can BJP do anything ?


----------



## ranjeet

One thing you guys are overlooked is that Nitish roped in the same media team who ran the 2014 Lok Sabha Media campaign for Modi. It can be a reason why BJP couldn't breach JDU's votebank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> One thing you guys are overlooked is that Nitish roped in the same media team who ran the 2014 Lok Sabha Media campaign for Modi. It can be a reason why BJP couldn't breach JDU's votebank.



JDU lost nearly half the seats it had, RJD won around 80 seats + the 15 RJD MLA's who got Congress ticket. This is purely RJD victory..

Media is irrelevant...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

ranjeet said:


> One thing you guys are overlooked is that Nitish roped in the same media team who ran the 2014 Lok Sabha Media campaign for Modi. It can be a reason why BJP couldn't breach JDU's votebank.



Not really, BJP+ needs a vote share of atleast 40+ to win an election if all of its opponents group together. there was no way BJP could breach this mark in a state where Yadavs and Muslims make up nearly 35% of the population and where its traditional vote share was always below 30%. The only way we could win an election is when parties fight individually. this was proved true in both Maharastra and Haryana. the media team could hardly change this reality, at a max they could have saved us this from utter humiliation by gaining few more seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Tolerant and Secular India that we saw growing up is back. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663963405477220352

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyisthelimit

One good news... Alstom has got contract to supply 800 locomotives, under Make in India initiative. 

Please spread it via your respective facebook and twitter accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

itachii said:


> (let me reply to your post in this thread.)Not really , those that voted for BJP in 2014, though disappointed are still supporting BJP. this was evident in bihar elections where BJP emerged as the party the biggest with largest been avoided had BJP used CBI in order to curb its enemies. BJP should have opened the pending and closed cases on corrupt leaders like lalu. at least his bail should have been reprimanded. had lalu been put back in jail, there would have been very less chances of JDU and RJD aligning. with these parties contesting separately BJP could have sweeped the polls.
> 
> BJP could have used NH to screw the gandhi family and pass the bills without much resistance. but, why they didn't try to be pragmatic in there approach is beyond me.



One thing i do not understand is....after so much torture and image hurt by CONg... Still NAMO has not got full throttle against fake gandis? 

Why?

Now if they go full throttle, it will give impression that bjp wants blood for loss and media embarrassment. 

Even if lalu would have been sent 6 months before n jail...NIku would not be able to ally with RJD. 

Bjp is like fcuking sheikh chilli here....Cong n its stooges are playing all games using media and intellectual and bjp is a sitting duck.

How cannot NAMO see this all, considering how shrewd he is?

There is no hard work done to put a few cong netas n jail...maybe sonia and vadra too even for 1 month at least...will give lot of image makeover to bjp.

Wat is the point in roaring like tiger during elections when namo cannot do anything with these corrupt netas? 

@Star Wars, @Marxist and others

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> One thing i do not understand is....after so much torture and image hurt by CONg... Still NAMO has not got full throttle against fake gandis?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Now if they go full throttle, it will give impression that bjp wants blood for loss and media embarrassment.
> 
> Even if lalu would have been sent 6 months before n jail...NIku would not be able to ally with RJD.
> 
> Bjp is like fcuking sheikh chilli here....Cong n its stooges are playing all games using media and intellectual and bjp is a sitting duck.
> 
> How cannot NAMO see this all, considering how shrewd he is?
> 
> There is no hard work done to put a few cong netas n jail...maybe sonia and vadra too even for 1 month at least...will give lot of image makeover to bjp.
> 
> Wat is the point in roaring like tiger during elections when namo cannot do anything with these corrupt netas?
> 
> @Star Wars, @Marxist and others



I have often wondered that myself, banning NGO's is the only thing they have done. Congress and their goons have been running around doing anything they can without any repercussions. Even Bose filed were released because of Mamta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

ranjeet said:


> Tolerant and Secular India that we saw growing up is back.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663963405477220352



R.I.P


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663972816631554049

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Another act of tolerance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663970154477281281

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## utraash

The_Showstopper said:


> Logic? That's an ad posted by BJP in a newspaper during Bihar elections. Where does logic come into picture?


I m not here to defend bjp , I was asking you from the perspective of Muslim..... 
If slaughtering cow is the their interpretation of secularism then I am also entitled to my version of secularism in a manner to offend you ppl which I stated in previous post .....


----------



## Marxist

BJP voteshare in kerala doubled(6.05%) to 13.28% in local body election (26 lakh +votes)

@Star Wars @Nair saab @nair @kurup @Aminroop

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

Check out @minhazmerchant's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663968486914441216

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

17 RJD ministers and 5 cong ministers ..in Nitish cabinet

70% RJD and JDU MLAs are criminals

Where is fcuking media who shouted BJP has criminals n elections now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> Check out @minhazmerchant's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663968486914441216



I am pretty sure atleast 3 of them are Lalu's children. Nitish will quiet clearly loose the last stretch of good image he had in Bihar...


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> Another act of tolerance
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663970154477281281



Yesterday they attacked BJP office in palakkad ,There is widespread attack by tolerant cpi(M) goons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> Yesterday they attacked BJP office in palakkad ,There is widespread attack by tolerant cpi(M) goons




how will bjp survive 5 years left rule starting 2016 then?


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> how will bjp survive 5 years left rule starting 2016 then?



Too early to predict Left front rule ...BjP survived many years of Left front rule in the past so it is not a big deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> how will bjp survive 5 years left rule starting 2016 then?



RSS is strong here, they don't take thing lying down... Usually CPI assassins have a low survivability rate here in Kerala


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663989532388388864


skyisthelimit said:


> 17 RJD ministers and 5 cong ministers ..in Nitish cabinet
> 70% RJD and JDU MLAs are criminals
> Where is fcuking media who shouted BJP has criminals n elections now?



@Abingdonboy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663971455579762689

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664022789578354688
Clown comes up with half baked measures in the wake of defeat


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664022789578354688
> Clown comes up with half baked measures in the wake of defeat



As per you what are full backed measures ??


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664022789578354688
> Clown comes up with half baked measures in the wake of defeat



FDI in 15 sectors is half baked ? phir full baked kya hai ?



SwAggeR said:


> As per you what are full backed measures ??



guy is like Batman villian two face, one side Sanghi , other side Aaptard. HE switches in convenience...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663971455579762689



Why not better kill 10 in revenge. Make it more bloody.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

SwAggeR said:


> As per you what are full backed measures ??




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663239642246852608

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bitter Melon

SwAggeR said:


> Why not better kill 10 in revenge. Make it more bloody.



That should be the attitude. It should never be an eye for an eye. It should be 2 eyes, the whole jaw, and both the arms and legs for an eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> That should be the attitude. It should never be an eye for an eye. It should be 2 eyes, the whole jaw, and both the arms and legs for an eye.









basically this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Good start by PM. 15 sectors fdi norms eased. Fipb limit is 5000 crores now.

Please bring few more... Do big bang for next 6 months non stop.

Let prstitutes and opposition wither and cry...show ur courage so India sees with open eyes...who is against development of the nation.


----------



## skyisthelimit

SwAggeR said:


> As per you what are full backed measures ??



Leave him alone.

He is like Ram Vilas Paswan...changes position n preference as per convenience. 

If its full baked and opposition opposes...he wil say when namo knew it will not work then y did he do this.

Ahem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> basically this ?



Exactly. Watch at 0:19 the face blowing off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664045519803551744
through govt. route for FDI in news, any larger implication to this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Abingdonboy said:


> No point in taking this defeatist approach my friend, I'm sure this is how many people felt about India as a whole for decades. it is going to be a long hard slog to just get those two states up to par with where many other states are today but that doesn't mean it isn't a worthwhile endeavour. *Like it or not they are part of the union of India and you are only ever as strong as your weakest link- for as long as they lag behind they entire nation will suffer. This is not a few people we are talking about but something like 40% of the entire population*!


I am not being defeatist.. I am just stating the obvious

See RJD destroyed Bihar. yet Biharis made it the single largest party & the party talking about vikas got smashed.

& I agree with you on the bolded part, but when Biharis themselves don't care about their state & want caste-based politics & save reservation(for a few govt. jobs which anyway mostly Yadavs & Kurmis will snatch)which was never going to go.. Then What can we do??


Echo_419 said:


> Biharis have made the right choice


Agreed, they will get what they deserve.




Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664045519803551744
> through govt. route for FDI in news


Can someone explain the effect this will have to me?



Bang Galore said:


> That attitude - wanting to punish the people of Bihar for exercising their democratic right is the same as all those jokers protesting against India & its PM in the U.S. & now the U.K. who write letters urging a boycott or some such.
> 
> Most of us are pissed off at the attitude of those who wish to punish India for electing Modi, best not to go down that route here.
> 
> It is for the people of Bihar to enjoy or suffer the consequences of their decision. Leave them to it.


One big Thumbs up to this post!! 

& anyway ]@The Huskar[/USER] Biharis have already punished themselves by making RJD the single largest party 

A*ll the GOI must do is be careful that the RJD held ministries/departments aren't given any extra money(aid package) or resources than normal or announce some huge aid package for Bihar till 202*0. Lalu has been out of power for 10 years & is cash strapped. He will take this opportunity to fill his party's coffers with money.

@ranjeet Assam is very much winnable, Himanta Biswa sharma has joined the BJP , he is no small fry. He is a good strategist, has a good base & played a key role in the victory of the COngress. He & the Congi Mlas he has influence over(who will defect to eh BJP) will win this election for the BJP

@Rain Man @itachii

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664009581715173376HAHAHA =D =D =D

@Abingdonboy @arp2041 Lalu's daughter wants to be the CM !! THis is going better than I thought

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664009581715173376
Hardly 48 hours 


@ranjeet @Echo_419 @Bitter Melon

@Darmashkian If this is the way Bihar is going to work, then this could be a blessing in disguise. Truth is both RJD and JDU are power hungry. The lawlessness in Bihar could be a perfect opportunity to discredit any 2019 united opposition..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Viral Now: Why a Son Voted Against his Mother, a BJP Candidate


Pros of being a 100% literate state communal bogey and fake development Models of sanghi bachelors don't inspire much fan following

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Viral Now: Why a Son Voted Against his Mother, a BJP Candidate
> 
> 
> Pros of being a 100% literate state communal bogey and fake development Models of sanghi bachelors don't inspire much fan following


Nice. 

Why are you looking at Kerala bro? Why do you want to stay depressed?


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664063618221109248
Clowns get clowns as allies


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Darmashkian said:


> @ranjeet Assam is very much winnable, Himanta Biswa sharma has joined the BJP , he is no small fry. He is a good strategist, has a good base & played a key role in the victory of the COngress. He & the Congi Mlas he has influence over(who will defect to eh BJP) will win this election for the BJP


You are ignoring the Muslim psyche. Himanta of Congress is different from Himanta of BJP. The Muslims will not vote for him.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> You are ignoring the Muslim psyche. Himanta of Congress is different from Himanta of BJP. The Muslims will not vote for him.



Unless a lot of the immigrants loose voting rights...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Unless a lot of the immigrants loose voting rights...


Which is not going to happen. 



Congress will silence their goons completely. There will be no violence till the elections. Any flare up will aid the BJP. With AIUDF, Congress won't need the Hindu vote. Assam has more than 50% Muslim population.


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Viral Now: Why a Son Voted Against his Mother, a BJP Candidate
> 
> 
> Pros of being a 100% literate state communal bogey and fake development Models of sanghi bachelors don't inspire much fan following


 
Moral of the story; Commies dont even love their mother,let alone nation !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

I'm Glad That Arundhati Roy Returned Her Award | K. S. Venkatachalam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Huskar

SarthakGanguly said:


> You are ignoring the Muslim psyche. Himanta of Congress is different from Himanta of BJP. The Muslims will not vote for him.


Nope.Muslims in his home constituency are voting for him.One of my college friends is in a senior position in NSUI.He said that people of Himanta's constituency will only vote for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShrestaBharath

skyisthelimit said:


> One good news... Alstom has got contract to supply 800 locomotives, under Make in India initiative.
> 
> Please spread it via your respective facebook and twitter accounts.


GE got Marhorwa diesel loco factory.

Lalu granted 2 Locomotive factory to Bihar in 2007, to be build under Private investments1.
Marhorwa Diesel Locomotive factory and Madhepura Electric locomotive factory.

Suresh prabhu removed the bottle necks, RFQ was published and after that RFP was given.
they hold up the announcement of winner due to Bihar poll's code of conduct.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664084769303568384


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664084769303568384


 
BJP 160 group, aur kuch baki hai ?


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> BJP 160 group, aur kuch baki hai ?


And you were telling me not to cook conspiracy theory yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> And you were telling me not to cook conspiracy theory yesterday.



I doubt that was about this....



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664084769303568384




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664090306610987008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I doubt that was about this....


what do you think advani still believes he can be the next PM?


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> what do you think advani still believes he can be the next PM?



Hai ram, Ye budha kab sutherga ...isse president banalo


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664090306610987008


Yeh saale pata nahi konsi diwali ke purane bache hue phatake phode ge aaj media pe.


----------



## The Huskar

Star Wars said:


> BJP 160 group, aur kuch baki hai ?


WTH is a margdarshak mandal??


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664092100732948480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664092170219982848


----------



## Star Wars

The Huskar said:


> WTH is a margdarshak mandal??



Advani,Joshi and their gang



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664092100732948480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664092170219982848



when was the last time these budha's won any elections for BJP


----------



## ranjeet

The Huskar said:


> WTH is a margdarshak mandal??


Advani, Murli Manohar Joshi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664093413747232768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664093934268772352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664094105505411076

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664094244206854144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664094543210397696


----------



## Star Wars

If they are done, can they please can go back to their old age homes...


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> If they are done, can they please can go back to their old age homes...


Nah i want to the review done and who ever allowed the gave media a free hand to run propaganda against BJP must be kicked off booted out.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Nah i want to the review done and who ever allowed the gave media a free hand to run propaganda against BJP must be kicked off booted out.



Review will be done either way. These old farts are just making a public scene by attacking Modi /shah. Its not like they have a steller history of winning elections in 2004 and 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

skyisthelimit said:


> Leave him alone.
> 
> He is like Ram Vilas Paswan...changes position n preference as per convenience.
> 
> If its full baked and opposition opposes...he wil say when namo knew it will not work then y did he do this.
> 
> Ahem.



You sir are like Arun Jaitley , who keeps feeding Mudiii all is well rhymes from a lutyens insiders perspective when the ground reality is - soil eroding under his feat fast



Star Wars said:


> Review will be done either way. These old farts are just making a public scene by attacking Modi /shah. Its not like they have a steller history of winning elections in 2004 and 2009.



Whatever they said makes perfect sense - no lessons learned from Delhi and Gujarati takeover has alienated many


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Whatever they said makes perfect sense - no lessons learned from Delhi and Gujarati takeover has alienated many



Don't care, Gujarati take over has been an immense success until now, you win some, you loose some elections. Thats the truth. These old farts are useless and has been an incredible failure. There is a difference between facing reality and excessive criticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Don't care, Gujarati take over has been an immense success until now, you win some, you loose some elections. Thats the truth. These old farts are useless and has been an incredible failure. There is a difference between facing reality and excessive criticism.



Gujarati takeover hasn't delivered any results all states won in 2014 they rode on massive anti incumbency nothing else


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Gujarati takeover hasn't delivered any results all states won in 2014 they rode on massive anti incumbency nothing else



Stop living in denial... Probably that is why the entire opposition and even arch enemies are united . Stop talking like an Aaptard..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Don't care, Gujarati take over has been an immense success until now, you win some, you loose some elections. Thats the truth. These old farts are useless and has been an incredible failure. There is a difference between facing reality and excessive criticism.


Well no one forced them to put up with Jaitely, they are happily caressing his balls.


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> I am not being defeatist.. I am just stating the obvious
> 
> See RJD destroyed Bihar. yet Biharis made it the single largest party & the party talking about vikas got smashed.
> 
> & I agree with you on the bolded part, but when Biharis themselves don't care about their state & want caste-based politics & save reservation(for a few govt. jobs which anyway mostly Yadavs & Kurmis will snatch)which was never going to go.. Then What can we do??
> 
> Agreed, they will get what they deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain the effect this will have to me?
> 
> 
> One big Thumbs up to this post!!
> 
> & anyway ]@The Huskar[/USER] Biharis have already punished themselves by making RJD the single largest party
> 
> A*ll the GOI must do is be careful that the RJD held ministries/departments aren't given any extra money(aid package) or resources than normal or announce some huge aid package for Bihar till 202*0. Lalu has been out of power for 10 years & is cash strapped. He will take this opportunity to fill his party's coffers with money.
> 
> @ranjeet Assam is very much winnable, Himanta Biswa sharma has joined the BJP , he is no small fry. He is a good strategist, has a good base & played a key role in the victory of the COngress. He & the Congi Mlas he has influence over(who will defect to eh BJP) will win this election for the BJP
> 
> @Rain Man @itachii
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664009581715173376HAHAHA =D =D =D
> 
> @Abingdonboy @arp2041 Lalu's daughter wants to be the CM !! THis is going better than I thought



Nothing wrong in it,Bihariw gave made RJD the biggest party & hence CM should be from RJD 



ranjeet said:


> Advani, Murli Manohar Joshi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664093413747232768
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664093934268772352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664094105505411076
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664094244206854144
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664094543210397696



Is umar mein pote potio me sath khelni ki umar hai,chudiyap machine ki nahi


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Well no one forced them to put up with Jaitely, they are happily caressing his balls.



yaar stop hitting Jaitley alone 50% of the cabinet are illiterate Sanghi clowns.Must the biggest clown of the lot has a good eye for talent



Echo_419 said:


> Is umar mein pote potio me sath khelni ki umar hai,chudiyap machine ki nahi



Keep chanting Modi Modi here while AAP continues good work

AAP government completes two toilet complexes with total 203 toilets. . 
Kejriwal inaugurates 2 toilet complexes in Okhla | Business Standard News .html

AAP government opens the first multi specialty polyclinic in Delhi. Many more to come... 
Delhi's New 6-Lane Flyover is 100 Crores Below Budget

AAP government opens the first multi specialty polyclinic in Delhi. Many more to come... 
First polyclinic opens in East Delhi | The Indian Express


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Well no one forced them to put up with Jaitely, they are happily caressing his balls.



A lot of conspiracy theories going around Jaitley, truth is , he is not such a good FM, but thats about it


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> yaar stop hitting Jaitley alone 50% of the cabinet are illiterate Sanghi clowns.Must the biggest clown of the lot has a good eye for talent


It's the bureaucrats who have to do the leg work not ministers my issue with jaitely is different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> A flyover tendered for 250 crore completed in 150 crores.... 100 crore saved.....AAP government is doing great work
> Delhi's New 6-Lane Flyover is 100 Crores Below Budget




Kejrival caught lying with his pants down  only 180cr. was alloted that too way back in 2012 and he completed it in 180cr.



ranjeet said:


> It's the bureaucrats who have to do the leg work not ministers my issue with jaitely is different.



Jaitley is the only person who can talk smack to media and survive, we need him


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Keep chanting Modi Modi here while AAP continues good work
> 
> AAP government completes two toilet complexes with total 203 toilets. .
> Kejriwal inaugurates 2 toilet complexes in Okhla | Business Standard News .html


they inaugurated new social web portals for delhi?



Star Wars said:


> Jaitley is the only person who can talk smack to media and survive, we need him


But just to save only his skin he can't bat for the team.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> But just to save only his skin he can't bat for the team.



I think thats unfair, he is the one who backed Modi after 2002 riots, he backed Modi when Advani wanted him out. He is mis understood, maybe he is a bad FM, but saying he wants to sabotage Govt. or is selfish is really unfair. For some reason Madhu Kishwar and other RW hate him. He has a huge network within Media and Lutyans, probably the reason for the misunderstanding...


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664098227143098368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

You are reading too much into the Bihar verdict. You cannot expect a Modi wave to last for ever, if it did it would be called a flood not a wave. 


BJP didn't do anything terribly wrong but Every political party has to have allies from now onwards, no one is going to win on their own in the near future. Arithmetic is the only thing that matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

After becoming "The Rape Capital of the World", we Indians are on our way to become "The Intolerant Capital of the World"!!

Narendra Modi: the divisive manipulator who charmed the world | World news | The Guardian

Do read the article..

Btw, the writer Pankaj Mishra also has his opinion about the ISIS...

"Islamic State is often called ‘medieval’ but is in fact very modern – a horrific expression of a widespread frustration with a globalised western model that promises freedom and prosperity to all, but fails to deliver"

How to think about Islamic State | Books | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Sky lord said:


> You are reading too much into the Bihar verdict. You cannot expect a Modi wave to last for ever, if it did it would be called a flood not a wave.
> 
> 
> BJP didn't do anything terribly wrong but Every political party has to have allies from now onwards, no one is going to win on their own in the near future. Arithmetic is the only thing that matters.



I was right about one thing earlier during Bihar election Campaign. Right Wingers are like headless chicken,easily scared and paranoid, while left wingers take their time wait and watch and strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> I think thats unfair, he is the one who backed Modi after 2002 riots, he backed Modi when Advani wanted him out. He is mis understood, maybe he is a bad FM, but saying he wants to sabotage Govt. or is selfish is really unfair. For some reason Madhu Kishwar and other RW hate him. He has a huge network within Media and Lutyans, probably the reason for the misunderstanding...




But this year he won Finance Minister of the Year award . How you guys desperately want big bang from first year itself. Reforms are calibrated with time.

Between do you remember I had wished that if BJP looses then RJD get more seats than Nitishwa ?? My that wish at least came true . Now I want Misha as CM or at least Lalu as defacto CM .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Narendra Modi has his mandate till 2019. He still is the Prime Minister of India, would still travel in his armored 7 Series BMW and still is eligible for rent free accommodation at 7 Race Course Road. 

His political capital has been eroded a bit. It was bound to. It would have been much easier for him to go the Vajpayee way and present himself as a Statesman and keep away from Bihar polls. He did not. He is a fighter. He tried all he could to make BJP win. He didn't get success. As a result, some things are bound to change.

Nitish is not the the national face of Opposition or the face of the third front. Allying yourself with Congress erodes your credibility of being third front. His mandate indeed carries a message exceeding Bihar. But those who think that he can be the PM face in 2019, it's not feasible as of now. One victory in a Provincial election does not make him the opposition face to Modi. Nitish Kumar has 2 MPs in Lok Sabha whereas Modi has 282. Don't compare, at least not now.

Nitish has to be a candidate from the Congress to have a pan-India appeal. No one from Rajasthan or Gujarat or Andhra Pradesh is going to vote for a JDU leader. To have a pan-India appeal, he needs to be from a pan-India party. Congress is the only eligible party. But, Sonia Gandhi would never sacrifice the future of her son for Nitish Kumar. And if Nitish becomes a consensus candidate of third-front parties like Left, AAP, JDS, Mamata, Samata, SP, BSP, INLD, well let me tell you one thing third front will always come third whatever be the case.

*Reform Front*

Now, for Modi on the reform front, he will have to face some blockades. He will not be able to bypass Parliament thinking that he will get the numbers later and make up for the lost time. He will have to go mission mode for many of his projects.

Following are the reforms that may get stuck due to BJP's Bihar debacle. 

Early passage of GST seems unlikely
Insolvency and Bankruptcy Bill for Bankruptcy Law Reform would be delayed
UDAY (Ujjwal Discom Assurance Yojana) may not be that successful if the opposition state governments don’t sign up for it. 
Land Bill will have to be withdrawn and kept on back-burner may be for ever
44 Labour Amendments proposed are unthinkable as of now

The Prime Minister can, however, do the following

Repeal Retrospective Taxation Laws
The indirect tax machinery needs to be revamped and prepared for GST implementation
Further the Ease of Doing Business process
Simplify the Income Tax laws
Adhere to fiscal discipline, don't think of going populist. That path is suicidal.

*Political Front*

I am quite happy with the way Modi is running his Government, not his Party. They need to go back to the drawing board to figure things out. The party needs rework so they can reclaim the lost ground. I suggest that BJP must implement certain changes with the way Party functions.

Mr. Prime Minister, you have 282 MPs. It means you can fire a few. You will still have majority. I suggest Sakshi Maharaj, Yogi Adityanath, Shatrughan Sinha for starters. People need to know that you are still the boss and only you call the shots. It was your mandate in 2014 meant for development and no one from the Party is allowed to hijack it.
Don't give Amit Shah another term. Extend his term by six months and then re-appoint Rajnath Singh as Party President. Your image has taken a hit, you need to regain it. UP polls are the only crucial polls for you before semi-finals in 2018. Rajnath Singh is a more liberal face, acceptable face. Increase your circle of trust. Don't lose Gujarat at any cost. Change CM if necessary. Gujarat is your bastion. You can't be seen losing it.
Don't involve yourself with with everything that goes on in the party. Leave Panchayat Polls and minor stuff to the Party President. Don't micro-manage things.
You are killing your Party's future prospects by appointing politically weak CMs like Khattar. The strength of BJP has always been strong leadership at even state levels. BJP had hope of coming back in 2004 because it had some strong CMs, including you. Groom and nurture leadership, don't install it.
Treat your allies with respect. You need to have some working understanding with all of them. You want your party to grow but don't threaten existence of your allies. They will turn up against you.
You let go of Prashant Kishor. Times have changed Hon'ble Prime Minister. You need both, a Shah and a Prashant Kishor. If you can't get him back, have a dedicated PR agency for the party to do election planning and strategizing just they way you have one for Foreign Policy.
Its not possible for you to let go of RSS. Sit with them, arrive at a common understanding. Same thing goes with the bureaucracy. You need to work the system, not change it. Changing the system is left to Mr Kejriwal.
Halt your campaign in Odisha, West Bengal and Tamil Nadu. You have no chances of winning there. Ally with them and get your bills passed, in return offer them some industries or nuclear reactors or UMPPs. They shall be more than happy to be with you, rather than against you. You may need them in 2019.
Communication is the key. People have voted for you for different reasons. Communicate with them how you are working to achieve these objectives. GDP is increasing, fiscal indicators are good but Dal is Rs 200/kg. 90% people don't understand economy. Make sure they are not feeling burdened in your rule.
Don't shoot the messengers. Right Wing in India does not have a credible intellectual support system. Nurture them, encourage genuine feedback, and get ground reports. Don't depend solely on hierarchy. By-pass hierarchy sometimes. You have the hardware (the party machinery), get some good software (guides and intellectuals).

*Foreign Policy*

Mr. Prime Minister, I know that Foreign Policy comes with the job. So, do it but don't over do it. Don't make these community addresses abroad from now on. Indeed you are PM of all Indians, including those living abroad. But, your vote lies within the country. Do business, come back and focus on India. Last year there was enthusiasm and excitement of you speaking at Madison or UN, there is none for you speaking at Wembley today. You need to highlight your achievements in other fields as well. Foreign Policy is not going to win you elections.

*Finally, Your Government*

Your development image still remains intact. Highlight your achievements and keep away controversial issues like Beef, Bans.
Some of your Ministers have failed to perform. You need to sack them. Radhamohan Singh, Venakiah Naidu, Ananth Kumar, Rajeev Pratap Rudi, J P Nadda, Sadanand Gowda.
Give Jaitley a firm reminder. The Service Tax is 14.5%. Middle class is your main supporter. Don't burden it with taxes. Work out other ways to generate revenue.
Governance has different meaning for different people. For some it's free market economy, for others it's timely recruitment in Railways and Banks. These two are contradictory but you have to manage both.
You have to be more accommodating with your opposition in Parliament. You need them to get your bills passed. Break their unity just the way you did on Coal and Mines Bill, they all shall fall in line.
Come up with a political game changer scheme like MGNREGA for the rural population. Maybe a concessional credit based small scale self employment scheme. Something like Har Parivaar, Ek Rojgaar(Every Family, One Employment). Use your Skill India, Jan Dhan there. Make it target based, mission mode.

This country elected you in 2014 with immense hope and aspiration. Your mandate was for development and not Beef Ban. You still have 3.5 years with you till you go seek referendum on your work. Bring some tangible outcomes and revive the economy. You will be elected again. Your popularity has not diminished. You would have seen lakhs of people there in rallies just to have a glimpse of you. Start improving your relations with press and media. It won't be easy but media will always be ready to air you, host you. Don't speak unilaterally through rallies. And don't over expose yourself by being too much in public eye. There was a void for you in 2014, there isn't one today. Things haven't changed much Sir. You still can narrate the political discourse in this country. And for me, just get India into NSG, MTCR and Wassenaar Arrangement, I shall be more than happy to vote for you again.

Hon'ble Prime Minister Sir, you still have the mandate. Don't waste it.

How can Prime Minister Modi reclaim his mandate after the loss in the 2015 Bihar assembly elections? - Quora

@Rain Man @jaunty @lightoftruth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> I think thats unfair, he is the one who backed Modi after 2002 riots, he backed Modi when Advani wanted him out. He is mis understood, maybe he is a bad FM, but saying he wants to sabotage Govt. or is selfish is really unfair. For some reason Madhu Kishwar and other RW hate him. He has a huge network within Media and Lutyans, probably the reason for the misunderstanding...



So Modi will repay his debt to Jaitley with the mandate?


----------



## Sky lord

Rain Man said:


> After becoming "The Rape Capital of the World", we Indians are on our way to become "The Intolerant Capital of the World"!!
> 
> Narendra Modi: the divisive manipulator who charmed the world | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Do read the article..
> 
> Btw, the writer Pankaj Mishra also has his opinion about the ISIS...
> 
> "Islamic State is often called ‘medieval’ but is in fact very modern – a horrific expression of a widespread frustration with a globalised western model that promises freedom and prosperity to all, but fails to deliver"
> 
> How to think about Islamic State | Books | The Guardian



I did read this, I cannot understand people who do this. It's like Stockholm syndrome.


Did you know that this guy professes to be a socialist ( used to be communist) but is married to Cameron's cousin or niece or something? He makes a living selling Indian poverty to well heeled Westerners .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

They way some people talk about beef ban reminds me of "don't go to moon , concentrate on poor"



ranjeet said:


> So Modi will repay his debt to Jaitley with the mandate?



FM is not the only person, there is an entire ministry below him with bureaucrats. Comparing this to "mandate" is sensationalism. Politics can turn around in 6 months, let alone 3 and half years. 2004 elections being a good example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Star Wars said:


> I was right about one thing earlier during Bihar election Campaign. Right Wingers are like headless chicken,easily scared and paranoid, while left wingers take their time wait and watch and strike.


But the center of gravity is shifting to the right, very slowly, and it could shift back any time, but it does seem to be moving slowly rightwards towards indigenous Indian and away from British Indian.


----------



## Star Wars

Sky lord said:


> But the center of gravity is shifting to the right, very slowly, and it could shift back any time, but it does seem to be moving slowly rightwards towards indigenous Indian and away from British Indian.



we need more work, the Left network in media and Internet is huge, Modi has a solid social media base but we also have to promote pro RW pages like Shanknaad and others instead of Firstpost..



Rain Man said:


> Btw, the writer Pankaj Mishra also has his opinion about the ISIS...
> "Islamic State is often called ‘medieval’ but is in fact very modern – a horrific expression of a widespread frustration with a globalised western model that promises freedom and prosperity to all, but fails to deliver"
> How to think about Islamic State | Books | The Guardian



WTF.....


----------



## SwAggeR

@magudi stop spreding shit !! It's common sense that back in 2014 ,61% votes against Modi was fragmented and if all those fragments joined then BJP will become insignificant instead of being single largest party. 

Now from here onwards BJP will have to plan strategy to pool up 51+ % vote share in 2019 and that could be done by creating wedge between oppositions or by aligning with few more parties to shore up vote share while giving requisite respect for minnows like Akali and SS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> So Modi will repay his debt to Jaitley with the mandate?



For Modi loyalty matters not talent


----------



## jaunty

SwAggeR said:


> Now from here onwards BJP will have to plan strategy to pool up 51+ % vote share in 2019



It only depends on individual constituencies. The total vote share is irrelevant, although your point about the opposition strategy is correct.


----------



## magudi

SwAggeR said:


> @magudi stop spreding shit !! It's common sense that back in 2014 ,61% votes against Modi was fragmented and if all those fragments joined then BJP will become insignificant instead of being single largest party.
> 
> Now from here onwards BJP will have to plan strategy to pool up 51+ % vote share in 2019 and that could be done by creating wedge between oppositions or by aligning with few more parties to shore up vote share while giving requisite respect for minnows like Akali and SS.



Yeah what Modi now needs is more allies like Akalis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> For Modi loyalty matters not talent



I thought Jaitley was not loyal to Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> For Modi loyalty matters not talent


I guess it's enough now, lets get back in the festive mood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> I thought Jaitley was not loyal to Modi



If it weren't for Jaitley Modi would be eating rotis in Tihar


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> It only depends on individual constituencies. The total vote share is irrelevant, although your point about the opposition strategy is correct.



though i keep wondering if someone like Mamta will back congress after relasing bose files



magudi said:


> If it weren't for Jaitley Modi would be eating rotis in Tihar



lol..What a U-turn


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> though i keep wondering if someone like Mamta will back congress after relasing bose files



*LMAO YOU SERIOUSLY THINK THERE'D BE SOMETHING THAT'S DAMAGING TO CONGRESS IN THOSE FILES ?????*



Star Wars said:


> lol..What a U-turn



NO U-TURN thats the reason for their Bonhomie


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> *LMAO YOU SERIOUSLY THINK THERE'D BE SOMETHING THAT'S DAMAGING TO CONGRESS IN THOSE FILES ?????*



yes......



magudi said:


> NO U-TURN thats the reason for their Bonhomie



U-turn....


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> *LMAO YOU SERIOUSLY THINK THERE'D BE SOMETHING THAT'S DAMAGING TO CONGRESS IN THOSE FILES ?????*


Nothing as damaging as Rahul Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Nothing as damaging as Rahul Gandhi.



One positive result of BIhar loss is every congress worker is pumped up for Rahul being president.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> One positive result of BIhar loss is every congress worker is pumped up for Rahul being president.


I can't wait for every congressi to wear dhoti kurta and turn up for Shahzada's Rajtilak ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

magudi said:


> Yeah what Modi now needs is more allies like Akalis




Lol BJP lost the golden chance of grabbing punjab i do not why but now aligning with akalis will make it aap vs cong there


----------



## Star Wars

[Bregs] said:


> Lol BJP lost the golden chance of grabbing punjab i do not why but now aligning with akalis will make it aap vs cong there



I don't have much hope for Punjab and there wasn't much hope even earlier even assuming Bihar was won...but....Akali's are known to throw surprises , like last time...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The Huskar said:


> Nope.Muslims in his home constituency are voting for him.One of my college friends is in a senior position in NSUI.He said that people of Himanta's constituency will only vote for him.


I don't know. Exceptions may be? Honestly, I find that hard to believe in general. Possible. But highly improbable. Let's see.



Star Wars said:


> I don't have much hope for Punjab and there wasn't much hope even earlier even assuming Bihar was won...but....Akali's are known to throw surprises , like last time...


Punjab should be lost by BJP this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Star Wars said:


> I don't have much hope for Punjab and there wasn't much hope even earlier even assuming Bihar was won...but....Akali's are known to throw surprises , like last time...



No bro last time it was cong infighting and this time if they kept on fighting thenn aap is waiting. i have close friends who are in RSS they too are clueless why BJP did not snap ties when they won elections in 2014 and drugs charges were being brought on akalis. with sidhu in Charge that time would have brough them this state like haryana for sure. bihar win or loss is latest case so do not matter


----------



## magudi

[Bregs] said:


> Lol BJP lost the golden chance of grabbing punjab i do not why but now aligning with akalis will make it aap vs cong there



BJP did a good thing back then by aligning with Akalis , they can't do jack shit on their own in Punjab and they had a good time looting Punjab for a decade.After a decade of AAP rule ending 2027 when the rhetoric settles down they'll be back again with their trusted ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

[Bregs] said:


> No bro last time it was cong infighting and this time if they kept on fighting thenn aap is waiting. i have close friends who are in RSS they too are clueless why BJP did not snap ties when they won elections in 2014 and drugs charges were being brought on akalis. with sidhu in Charge that time would have brough them this state like haryana for sure. bihar win or loss is latest case so do not matter



Either way, its Amrinder Singh there. I don't think AAP will win. I am only hoping Amrinder will separate from congress and form a new party...


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> BJP did a good thing back then by aligning with Akalis , they can't do jack shit on their own in Punjab and they had a good time looting Punjab for a decade.After a decade of AAP rule ending 2027 when the rhetoric settles down they'll be back again with their trusted ally.


I support you on this.A term or decade of AAP would be a cleanser for Punjab.Hope Bhagwant Mann can do something and not waste his mandate.


----------



## [Bregs]

Star Wars said:


> Either way, its Amrinder Singh there. I don't think AAP will win...



If amrinder given free charge with no infighting then its cong with big margin


----------



## ranjeet

The Huskar said:


> I support you on this.A term or decade of AAP would be a cleanser for Punjab.Hope Bhagwant Mann can do something and not waste his mandate.


Only if he can manage to stay sober of an hour or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

The Huskar said:


> I support you on this.A term or decade of AAP would be a cleanser for Punjab.Hope Bhagwant Mann can do something and not waste his mandate.



Honest question, IS AAP doing good work in Delhi ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> U-turn....



No U turns bhai , Modi probably knows that AJ ain't the best option but name another guy from BJP who has stood wit him through thick and thin after 2002


----------



## SwAggeR

[Bregs] said:


> No bro last time it was cong infighting and this time if they kept on fighting thenn aap is waiting. i have close friends who are in RSS they too are clueless why BJP did not snap ties when they won elections in 2014 and drugs charges were being brought on akalis. with sidhu in Charge that time would have brough them this state like haryana for sure. bihar win or loss is latest case so do not matter



You have friends in RSS ?? Really ??


----------



## Star Wars

[Bregs] said:


> If amrinder given free charge with no infighting then its cong with big margin



Wasn't he already given that by the congress ?



magudi said:


> No U turns bhai , Modi probably knows that AJ ain't the best option but name another guy from BJP who has stood wit him through thick and thin after 2002


been saying that for a long time now
i

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The Huskar said:


> I support you on this.A term or decade of AAP would be a cleanser for Punjab.Hope Bhagwant Mann can do something and not waste his mandate.



No Congressi will ever say what you just suggested. Dynasty comes before nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

SwAggeR said:


> You have friends in RSS ?? Really ??



i have attended shakha till class 8th-9th lol with them


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> I support you on this.A term or decade of AAP would be a cleanser for Punjab.Hope Bhagwant Mann can do something and not waste his mandate.



I wonder what if BJP manages 45-50 in Assam ? Any allies possible ?


----------



## [Bregs]

SarthakGanguly said:


> No Congressi will ever say what you just suggested. Dynasty comes before nation.



Aap is strong in malwa region with 60 seats out of 117 but so in amrinder there. cong has strong base intact in doaba and akalis still have some influence left in majjha but might loose fast now with trouble with panj pyaras. last election cong tally was more then those of akalis and it was first time aklis made govt with bjp support in punjab. but bjp floundered all the advantages so why to blame family now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

ranjeet said:


> Only if he can manage to stay sober of an hour or two.


Public office do tend to change people.Who knows,it might even have a sobering effect in him.



Star Wars said:


> Honest question, IS AAP doing good work in Delhi ?


Delhi got AK47,the greatest drama,queen of them all.All others who had potential are dissenting or being kicked out.When the root of the tree has rotten,what can you expect from the fruits.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Honest question, IS AAP doing good work in Delhi ?


They are not doing any bad work. 

In fact, they have done nothing. Just another Modi Govt. Minus the reforms.

Just as I expected.

BJP veterans revolt: Advani, MM Joshi, Yashwant Sinha and Shanta Kumar speak out - Times of India


----------



## magudi

[Bregs] said:


> If amrinder given free charge with no infighting then its cong with big margin



AAP is the best option


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664123088175435776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

magudi said:


> AAP is the best option



Aap is fancying there chances but infighting and no local face like AK will cost them dearly. mann is an alcohlic and is becoming more of a burden. he recently attended bhog of 2 men dies in police firing drunk and was asked to leave dias

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664105010746142722

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> I wonder what if BJP manages 45-50 in Assam ? Any allies possible ?


AGP is a possible ally if BJP can get them on thier side.But that party has only a few able leaders,countable on one hand.
Hagrama of BTAD is being considered as a very possible ally.That party controls the Bodo areas,where anti muslim sentiments are at their zenith.With Congress,thier previous ally,on bed with AIUDF,they may very well ally with BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

The Huskar said:


> Public office do tend to change people.Who knows,it might even have a sobering effect in him.
> .


I was talking about after he became MP not before it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664124409787977728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

[Bregs] said:


> i have attended shakha till class 8th-9th lol with them




But how come you are so anti-Hindu ??


----------



## Star Wars

One fantasy i have is to see the commies and BJP ally against Mamta


----------



## The Huskar

SarthakGanguly said:


> No Congressi will ever say what you just suggested. Dynasty comes before nation.


Congressis these days are selling their souls to the Italian devil to get into the party.They seem to have forgotten the concept of Nation State and its pride and all that shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664124409787977728



Irrelevant spent force, though the faster these people within BJP come out the better. One way to Deal with them way before 2019. Though i do feel Lutyans is attacking BJP toon soon, waay too soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

SwAggeR said:


> But how come you are so anti-Hindu ??



i have never been anti hindu in my entire life and i never criticized RSS here show me a single post where i have said anything against rss ? i do not support bjp except once in Vajpayee ji time


----------



## The Huskar

Star Wars said:


> One fantasy i have is to see the commies and BJP ally against Mamta


I am looking forshifting of Didi's favourite votebank towards the Left.That will be a fun sight to watch.


----------



## magudi

Nitish Kumar's election strategist Prashant Kishor gets feelers from Mamata - The Times of India



[Bregs] said:


> i have never been anti hindu in my entire life and i never criticized RSS here show me a single post where i have said anything against rss ? i do not support bjp except once in Vajpayee ji time



Then you surely must be an Upper caste ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

magudi said:


> Nitish Kumar's election strategist Prashant Kishor gets feelers from Mamata - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> Then you surely must be an Upper caste ?



Yes i am but it does not matter to me in my life



magudi said:


> Nitish Kumar's election strategist Prashant Kishor gets feelers from Mamata - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> Then you surely must be an Upper caste ?



lol first he was with modi then nitish and now Mamta didi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

The Huskar said:


> I am looking forshifting of Didi's favourite votebank towards the Left.That will be a fun sight to watch.



Will they vote left ? that will be interesting ...


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Irrelevant spent force, though the faster these people within BJP come out the better. One way to Deal with them way before 2019. Though i do feel Lutyans is attacking BJP toon soon, waay too soon.



Best way to deal with them is Demote Jaitley to Law and Appoint Jayant Sinha as FM - two birds with one stone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664122641683456000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Best way to deal with them is Demote Jaitley to Law and Appoint Jayant Sinha as FM - two birds with one stone


meine to festive mood mein aane ko bola tha aur aate hi 1000 phatako ki ladi laga di?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

Star Wars said:


> Will they vote left ? that will be interesting ...


That seems to be a real possibility.If BJP can get the files declassified and if something very shocking gets revealed,then Didi would have no other choice but to attack Congis.Also Congis,whatever their current situation may be,is seen as a party sympathetic towards the Islamic cause.This may cause very confusing set of event and if one plans diligently,can also find this a readymade blueprint for a statewide riot.If Didi's people are found as culprits of this riot,then the entire votebank will shift.
But what I am talking has a lot of dynamics situation.Only an able strategist and cunning manipulator can do this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

#IAmWithModi trending at top after Team 160 revolt against the man who gave BJP it's first Maharastra and Haryana CM .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130131686916096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130130982256645

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130129770078211

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130128843264000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130126569869312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130121347891205

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130115392131072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130114414776320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130110828576768


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130110451126272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130115392131072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130114414776320
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130110828576768
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130110451126272




The enemies Modi has is mind blowing, literally everywhere in every sphere of life...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130106336673792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130105128566784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133767708061696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133765527117824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133765527117824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130106336673792

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664130106336673792
































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133760237965312
How true is this last one ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Giving way to the mob: Closing of the Indian mind is not recent, it has been underway since Independence - TOI Blogs


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> How true is this last one ??



I doubt it, he is a vote catcher for SP


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133760237965312
> How true is this last one ??


I don't believe this guy who tweeted this, he claimed to have sued Rajdeep for some $100 million after madison square garden episode and plus Azam khan must have left to check on his buffaloes after the cow issue has died down a bit.


----------



## Star Wars

Wish we had a few economists in here willing to analyze the impact of the FDI reforms


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Wish we had a few economists in here willing to analyze the impact of the FDI reforms


I want to know impact of FDI in broadcasting sector, Modi met heads of media industry on the sidelines of UN trip.


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> I doubt it, he is a vote catcher for SP




If could be considering the damp sqib performance of AMIM in Bihar. Yadavs could have become more confident as they would have constructed that anyway muslims have nowhere to go except Yadav team.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I want to know impact of FDI in broadcasting sector, Modi met heads of media industry on the sidelines of UN trip.



I really want to know what happened there, meeting Media tycoons is interesting especially after FDI in news increasing to 49%..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664118806038482944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133835542532096

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664118806038482944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133835542532096




says not a valid tweet..


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664118806038482944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133835542532096



what was the second tweet about?


----------



## SwAggeR

BJP's contribution is just 64% from it's share . So BJP too is very much in dirty politics.

Bihar election: 58% newly elected MLAs face criminal charges - The Times of India


In other news it seems Amar Singh's growing influence may have caused Azam to leave.

Uttar Pradesh In Crisis: Rampur Strongman Azam Khan's Resignation Rumour From Akhilesh Cabinet Spreads Like Wildfire, Is Amar Singh Back In Samajwadi Good Books? | News World India



ranjeet said:


> what was the second tweet about?



Was about Azam leaving due to Modi 's acche din.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShrestaBharath

PK is getting calls from TN Parties too.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133833600577536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133831612604417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133828739379201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133823576215552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133820711440384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664133820267044864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Star Wars said:


> BJP 160 group, aur kuch baki hai ?



160 group? Doesnt ring a bell. Say something about it.


----------



## SwAggeR

skyisthelimit said:


> 160 group? Doesnt ring a bell. Say something about it.



Under Vajpayee, Advani BJP's highest number of LS seats won .


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> AAP government completes two toilet complexes with total 203 toilets. .
> Kejriwal inaugurates 2 toilet complexes in Okhla | Business Standard News .html
> 
> AAP government opens the first multi specialty polyclinic in Delhi. Many more to come...
> Delhi's New 6-Lane Flyover is 100 Crores Below Budget
> 
> AAP government opens the first multi specialty polyclinic in Delhi. Many more to come...
> First polyclinic opens in East Delhi | The Indian Express



Yes, i saw AAP is doing some good work. But it is done at state level.

How do you think Modi can ask states to do such things. Isnt that prerogative of individual state govts to learn?

At the most Modi can suggest so, AAP as reference.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Sky lord said:


> You are reading too much into the Bihar verdict. You cannot expect a Modi wave to last for ever, if it did it would be called a flood not a wave.
> 
> 
> BJP didn't do anything terribly wrong but Every political party has to have allies from now onwards, no one is going to win on their own in the near future. Arithmetic is the only thing that matters.



You are correct. BJP needs to put a firm checklist for all leaders n how and when to open their mouths.

Allies are very important with view on 2019.

Bad mouthing will desert allies...same happened in 2004.

How come NDA doesnt learn or der leaders simply have no common sense.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664153298694356992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664153297301864448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664153295015907329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664153290611929088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664153289403990016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664153276238028800
Neeraj Katyal op Twitter: "Where is intolerance gone suddenly? It was created by media n opposition parties to win bihar elections #IAmWithModi"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> Narendra Modi has his mandate till 2019. He still is the Prime Minister of India, would still travel in his armored 7 Series BMW and still is eligible for rent free accommodation at 7 Race Course Road.
> 
> His political capital has been eroded a bit. It was bound to. It would have been much easier for him to go the Vajpayee way and present himself as a Statesman and keep away from Bihar polls. He did not. He is a fighter. He tried all he could to make BJP win. He didn't get success. As a result, some things are bound to change.
> 
> Nitish is not the the national face of Opposition or the face of the third front. Allying yourself with Congress erodes your credibility of being third front. His mandate indeed carries a message exceeding Bihar. But those who think that he can be the PM face in 2019, it's not feasible as of now. One victory in a Provincial election does not make him the opposition face to Modi. Nitish Kumar has 2 MPs in Lok Sabha whereas Modi has 282. Don't compare, at least not now.
> 
> Nitish has to be a candidate from the Congress to have a pan-India appeal. No one from Rajasthan or Gujarat or Andhra Pradesh is going to vote for a JDU leader. To have a pan-India appeal, he needs to be from a pan-India party. Congress is the only eligible party. But, Sonia Gandhi would never sacrifice the future of her son for Nitish Kumar. And if Nitish becomes a consensus candidate of third-front parties like Left, AAP, JDS, Mamata, Samata, SP, BSP, INLD, well let me tell you one thing third front will always come third whatever be the case.
> 
> *Reform Front*
> 
> Now, for Modi on the reform front, he will have to face some blockades. He will not be able to bypass Parliament thinking that he will get the numbers later and make up for the lost time. He will have to go mission mode for many of his projects.
> 
> Following are the reforms that may get stuck due to BJP's Bihar debacle.
> 
> Early passage of GST seems unlikely
> Insolvency and Bankruptcy Bill for Bankruptcy Law Reform would be delayed
> UDAY (Ujjwal Discom Assurance Yojana) may not be that successful if the opposition state governments don’t sign up for it.
> Land Bill will have to be withdrawn and kept on back-burner may be for ever
> 44 Labour Amendments proposed are unthinkable as of now
> 
> The Prime Minister can, however, do the following
> 
> Repeal Retrospective Taxation Laws
> The indirect tax machinery needs to be revamped and prepared for GST implementation
> Further the Ease of Doing Business process
> Simplify the Income Tax laws
> Adhere to fiscal discipline, don't think of going populist. That path is suicidal.
> 
> *Political Front*
> 
> I am quite happy with the way Modi is running his Government, not his Party. They need to go back to the drawing board to figure things out. The party needs rework so they can reclaim the lost ground. I suggest that BJP must implement certain changes with the way Party functions.
> 
> Mr. Prime Minister, you have 282 MPs. It means you can fire a few. You will still have majority. I suggest Sakshi Maharaj, Yogi Adityanath, Shatrughan Sinha for starters. People need to know that you are still the boss and only you call the shots. It was your mandate in 2014 meant for development and no one from the Party is allowed to hijack it.
> Don't give Amit Shah another term. Extend his term by six months and then re-appoint Rajnath Singh as Party President. Your image has taken a hit, you need to regain it. UP polls are the only crucial polls for you before semi-finals in 2018. Rajnath Singh is a more liberal face, acceptable face. Increase your circle of trust. Don't lose Gujarat at any cost. Change CM if necessary. Gujarat is your bastion. You can't be seen losing it.
> Don't involve yourself with with everything that goes on in the party. Leave Panchayat Polls and minor stuff to the Party President. Don't micro-manage things.
> You are killing your Party's future prospects by appointing politically weak CMs like Khattar. The strength of BJP has always been strong leadership at even state levels. BJP had hope of coming back in 2004 because it had some strong CMs, including you. Groom and nurture leadership, don't install it.
> Treat your allies with respect. You need to have some working understanding with all of them. You want your party to grow but don't threaten existence of your allies. They will turn up against you.
> You let go of Prashant Kishor. Times have changed Hon'ble Prime Minister. You need both, a Shah and a Prashant Kishor. If you can't get him back, have a dedicated PR agency for the party to do election planning and strategizing just they way you have one for Foreign Policy.
> Its not possible for you to let go of RSS. Sit with them, arrive at a common understanding. Same thing goes with the bureaucracy. You need to work the system, not change it. Changing the system is left to Mr Kejriwal.
> Halt your campaign in Odisha, West Bengal and Tamil Nadu. You have no chances of winning there. Ally with them and get your bills passed, in return offer them some industries or nuclear reactors or UMPPs. They shall be more than happy to be with you, rather than against you. You may need them in 2019.
> Communication is the key. People have voted for you for different reasons. Communicate with them how you are working to achieve these objectives. GDP is increasing, fiscal indicators are good but Dal is Rs 200/kg. 90% people don't understand economy. Make sure they are not feeling burdened in your rule.
> Don't shoot the messengers. Right Wing in India does not have a credible intellectual support system. Nurture them, encourage genuine feedback, and get ground reports. Don't depend solely on hierarchy. By-pass hierarchy sometimes. You have the hardware (the party machinery), get some good software (guides and intellectuals).
> 
> *Foreign Policy*
> 
> Mr. Prime Minister, I know that Foreign Policy comes with the job. So, do it but don't over do it. Don't make these community addresses abroad from now on. Indeed you are PM of all Indians, including those living abroad. But, your vote lies within the country. Do business, come back and focus on India. Last year there was enthusiasm and excitement of you speaking at Madison or UN, there is none for you speaking at Wembley today. You need to highlight your achievements in other fields as well. Foreign Policy is not going to win you elections.
> 
> *Finally, Your Government*
> 
> Your development image still remains intact. Highlight your achievements and keep away controversial issues like Beef, Bans.
> Some of your Ministers have failed to perform. You need to sack them. Radhamohan Singh, Venakiah Naidu, Ananth Kumar, Rajeev Pratap Rudi, J P Nadda, Sadanand Gowda.
> Give Jaitley a firm reminder. The Service Tax is 14.5%. Middle class is your main supporter. Don't burden it with taxes. Work out other ways to generate revenue.
> Governance has different meaning for different people. For some it's free market economy, for others it's timely recruitment in Railways and Banks. These two are contradictory but you have to manage both.
> You have to be more accommodating with your opposition in Parliament. You need them to get your bills passed. Break their unity just the way you did on Coal and Mines Bill, they all shall fall in line.
> Come up with a political game changer scheme like MGNREGA for the rural population. Maybe a concessional credit based small scale self employment scheme. Something like Har Parivaar, Ek Rojgaar(Every Family, One Employment). Use your Skill India, Jan Dhan there. Make it target based, mission mode.
> 
> This country elected you in 2014 with immense hope and aspiration. Your mandate was for development and not Beef Ban. You still have 3.5 years with you till you go seek referendum on your work. Bring some tangible outcomes and revive the economy. You will be elected again. Your popularity has not diminished. You would have seen lakhs of people there in rallies just to have a glimpse of you. Start improving your relations with press and media. It won't be easy but media will always be ready to air you, host you. Don't speak unilaterally through rallies. And don't over expose yourself by being too much in public eye. There was a void for you in 2014, there isn't one today. Things haven't changed much Sir. You still can narrate the political discourse in this country. And for me, just get India into NSG, MTCR and Wassenaar Arrangement, I shall be more than happy to vote for you again.
> 
> Hon'ble Prime Minister Sir, you still have the mandate. Don't waste it.
> 
> How can Prime Minister Modi reclaim his mandate after the loss in the 2015 Bihar assembly elections? - Quora
> 
> @Rain Man @jaunty @lightoftruth



Good writeup and practical suggestions. 

He needs to start looking outside his coitere and trust other people.

Take bold decisions. Let the country see tamasha which media and opposition does opposing reforms and parliament.

Let people know who is against his development agenda.

Will give him lot of sympathy.

In the meanwhile execute decisions based on executive orders via cabinet approval.


----------



## skyisthelimit

[Bregs] said:


> Lol BJP lost the golden chance of grabbing punjab i do not why but now aligning with akalis will make it aap vs cong there



Punjab is gone for BJP.
Akalis have messed up big time.

AAP wil take it, cong will still be 3rd.


----------



## skyisthelimit

The Huskar said:


> I support you on this.A term or decade of AAP would be a cleanser for Punjab.Hope Bhagwant Mann can do something and not waste his mandate.



Mann who went drunk for some religious program? 
He is already smoking high since becoming MP and doesnt credit AAP for that.

aap needs to be broken into different factions in Punjab and Delhi.

We do not want another khujliwal in punjab, sending twitter messages and teaching politics to MODI everyday


----------



## skyisthelimit

[Bregs] said:


> If amrinder given free charge with no infighting then its cong with big margin



Do you think Sidhu can make a difference in terms of image for BJP?


----------



## skyisthelimit

The Huskar said:


> AGP is a possible ally if BJP can get them on thier side.But that party has only a few able leaders,countable on one hand.
> Hagrama of BTAD is being considered as a very possible ally.That party controls the Bodo areas,where anti muslim sentiments are at their zenith.With Congress,thier previous ally,on bed with AIUDF,they may very well ally with BJP.



Didn't BJP bring one local assamese students wing under them with elections in view?


----------



## [Bregs]

skyisthelimit said:


> Do you think Sidhu can make a difference in terms of image for BJP?



not now that time is gone past 18 months back, its finished for bjp-akalis this time its aap vs cong to fight it out


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> Best way to deal with them is Demote Jaitley to Law and Appoint Jayant Sinha as FM - two birds with one stone



Irani also needs to be changed or removed for good. Nothing good done under her for 18 months now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Pk has also received feelers from 2 US politicians.
Modi for once should acknowledge PKs importance and do his ghar wapasi.
He can help swing 2019.


----------



## The_Showstopper

utraash said:


> I m not here to defend bjp , I was asking you from the perspective of Muslim.....
> If slaughtering cow is the their interpretation of secularism then I am also entitled to my version of secularism in a manner to offend you ppl which I stated in previous post .....


That was never the topic of discussion, so why bring it in the very first place. Anyways since you insist, let me inform you that Muslims, christians or Dalits are not forcing you to eat beef, so why does it pain you? We did not force you to stop eating pork since its forbidden in our religion... We aren't forcing our culinary habits on you, so please reciprocate in the same way... And I am not even speaking of secularism over here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> Pk has also received feelers from 2 US politicians.
> Modi for once should acknowledge PKs importance and do his ghar wapasi.
> He can help swing 2019.



PK in my honest opinion is too glorified. Caste voting + internal sabotage ruined chances...


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhakts after Delhi elections:
Delhites only want Freebies, they don't deserve "development"

Bhakts after Bihar elections:
Biharis only want reservations, they don't deserve "development"

Common guys... I understand that angoor khatte hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> Bhakts after Delhi elections:
> Delhites only want Freebies, they don't deserve "development"
> Bhakts after Bihar elections:
> Biharis only want reservations, they don't deserve "development"
> Common guys... I understand that angoor khatte hain



Lalu himself claims reservation won, why blame us ? Anyone voting for convicted felons deserve to live in the stone age.
But i guess, you would prefer even lalu over MOdi eh ?


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> Lalu himself claims reservation won, why blame us ? Anyone voting for convicted felons deserve to live in the stone age.
> But i guess, you would prefer even lalu over MOdi eh ?


That's the choice of people. respect it... They have their perspective as you have yours...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> That's the choice of people. respect it... They have their perspective as you have yours...



Of course, they can choose to remain Somalia if they want. Who am i to argue, Blame me for wanting something good to happen to Bihar...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

skyisthelimit said:


> Do you think Sidhu can make a difference in terms of image for BJP?


has he recovered? he was suffering from some serious health issue couple of months ago.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> Of course, they can choose to remain Somalia if they want. Who am i to argue, Blame me for wanting something good to happen to Bihar...


As I earlier, its all about perception, you perceive that BJP would have done something good for Bihar, but the people of Bihar thought otherwise..


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> As I earlier, its all about perception, you perceive that BJP would have done something good for Bihar, but the people of Bihar thought otherwise..



People of Bihar thought Caste and nothing more, that is the truth. For me good for Bihar is development, for them good for Bihar is voting their own Caste. Wish this blind hatred did not exist and people actually saw the insanity of voting for a convicted felon. This time there are 10 Lalu's not just 1. Could have at least voted Nitish, i don't mind him...


----------



## utraash

The_Showstopper said:


> That was never the topic of discussion, so why bring it in the very first place. Anyways since you insist, let me inform you that Muslims, christians or Dalits are not forcing you to eat beef, so why does it pain you? We did not force you to stop eating pork since its forbidden in our religion... We aren't forcing our culinary habits on you, so please reciprocate in the same way... And I am not even speaking of secularism over here.


No one is here enforcing anyone here, it hardly matters ... What I was talking about the garb of secularism under which Muslim profess especially to slaughter n consume the Cow meat... 

By the way you n your ilk should also not come in way to express my artistic skills of drawing cartoon( it cud be holy to anyone ) or banning some book (Satanic verses) or penning down my own view without any fear of getting my hands chopped off ...... 

I hardly care what you eat think smoke dream as an individual or anyone for that matter .... I am speaking on religious lines.... 

Pls mind Dalits are not in above category n Christians too ..... I happen to know even many Christian who consume beef ( except cow ) n they do it out of gratitude towards Hindus ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

The_Showstopper said:


> Bhakts after Delhi elections:
> Delhites only want Freebies, they don't deserve "development"
> 
> Bhakts after Bihar elections:
> Biharis only want reservations, they don't deserve "development"
> 
> Common guys... I understand that angoor khatte hain



Well everyone has perceptions.

Biharis prefer to go and work as migrant laborers. They can see difference in Gujarat, Maharashtra, Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh and so on.

They must be getting feedback via relatives and so on.

They have experienced 15 years of Lalu Raj and 10 yrs of Nitish Raj.

If development was real issue BJP myt have won.

Unfortunately they put caste ahead before of anything. 

I am on twitter, i see many asking y lalu...if nk is gud then y lalu got so many seats. I believe we shud understand their mentality...they overwhelmingly support lalu who has eaten their money , encourged kidnapping. It means no carrot will work for them, only caste. 

But imho they have no right to complain about no roads, school, electricity problems, law n order problem, no local jobs since they are habitual to electing such leaders.

Anyways it was always gonna be difficult for BJP.

It happens, some people are frustrated and cannot believe it so.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

skyisthelimit said:


> Well everyone has perceptions.
> 
> Biharis prefer to go and work as migrant laborers. They can see difference in Gujarat, Maharashtra, Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh and so on.
> 
> They must be getting feedback via relatives and so on.
> 
> They have experienced 15 years of Lalu Raj and 10 yrs of Nitish Raj.
> 
> If development was real issue BJP myt have won.
> 
> Unfortunately they put caste ahead before of anything.
> 
> I am on twitter, i see many asking y lalu...if nk is gud then y lalu got so many seats.


The_Showstopper is right. Bihar chose caste over anything else. They have every right to.  End of story.


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> That was never the topic of discussion, so why bring it in the very first place. Anyways since you insist, let me inform you that Muslims, christians or Dalits are not forcing you to eat beef, so why does it pain you? We did not force you to stop eating pork since its forbidden in our religion... We aren't forcing our culinary habits on you, so please reciprocate in the same way... And I am not even speaking of secularism over here.



Yes you are right you are not speaking of secularism but about hypocrisy. Carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> has he recovered? he was suffering from some serious health issue couple of months ago.



No news. I guess not. Sadly he was also sidelined due to Akalis issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Yes you are right you are not speaking of secularism but about hypocrisy. Carry on.


Please explain... How?


----------



## heisenberg

Bihar results: why did the exit polls get it wrong? - Livemint
*Bihar results: why did the exit polls get it wrong?*
Poor estimates of Grand Alliance’s effectiveness and NDA’s inconsistent performance among the major factors

Karthik Shashidhar






Nitish Kumar (left) and Lalu Prasad after the Bihar election results on Sunday. With independents and others turning out to be much more significant in these elections, it would have taken either special skills or extraordinary luck to call this election correctly. Photo: Reuters


It’s now a well established fact that opinion and exit polling agencies had a horrid time in the recently concluded Bihar assembly elections.

Not only did the published polls fail to predict the magnitude of victory by chief minister Nitish Kumar’s Grand Alliance in terms of seat share, but none of the pollsters got the vote share right either.

While Today’s Chanakya predicted that the Bharatiya Janata Party-led National Democratic Alliance (BJP-led NDA) would get 46% of the votes and the Grand Alliance 39%, most of the other pollsters had given both alliances about 40% of the votes each.

The notable exception was Axis, which correctly predicted that the Grand Alliance would win by a landslide, but their poll was curiously withdrawn by the television news channel CNN-IBN, which had commissioned it. But Axis, too, could not get the vote shares right, overshooting its estimates for both alliances by a few percentage points.

We will start the analysis by looking at the overall vote share won by each party in the recent assembly elections and comparing them with the overall vote share in last year’s general elections in Bihar. Given the change in the proportion of seats contested by each party in each election, this comparison isn’t fully correct, but is a good starting point.

Figure 1 shows a scatter plot of the vote share of each party in the 2014 and 2015 elections, with the red line representing equal vote shares in both elections.



Click here for enlarge


Parties to the right of the red line did worse in the recently concluded elections than in last year’s general elections, with the distance from the line indicating the difference in performance between the two elections.

The first takeaway from this graph is that both the BJP and Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD) did much worse in the assembly elections than in last year’s Lok Sabha elections, though we should keep in mind the differences in seat contested.

Kumar’s Janata Dal (United), or JD(U), on the other hand, actually improved its vote share from last year, as did independents.

While this measure is flawed (as mentioned earlier), it summarizes the story of the elections well, and explains why the Grand Alliance got such a massive majority. For not only did the vote share of the NDA decrease compared with last year’s general elections (overall vote shares of all NDA parties fell), but its three major opponents came together to form the Grand Alliance.

The 38% vote share obtained by the NDA (putting together the BJP, Lok Janshakti Party, or LJP, and Rashtriya Lok Samta Party, or RLSP) in 2014 was enough for it to win three-fourths of the seats in a clear three-cornered contest.

But with the opposition coming together in the Grand Alliance, a combined 34% would never be enough to come even close to majority.

In order to make better sense of vote shares (given the difference in the number of seats contested), we will next look at the “contested vote share”, which ignores seats not contested by a party. In order to calculate this, we divide the total number of votes won by a party by the total number of votes cast in all constituencies the party contested in. Figure 2 compares the contested vote share from the 2014 general elections with the contested vote share in the assembly elections.

The first thing to note is that the BJP’s performance dropped only marginally compared with the 2014 general elections. Despite significant campaigning by the BJP leadership, there was little impact from it. The BJP’s alliance partners dropped their vote share precipitously, with the LJP and the RLSP both going down significantly in contested vote share.

While the BJP’s performance might have helped it maintain its share of seats, the coming together of the Grand Alliance thwarted such plans. The JD(U) had put in a pathetic performance in 2014, with a paltry 17% contested vote share.

With the coming together of the alliance, this increased to over 40% in this year’s assembly elections. The RJD also put in a spectacular performance, increasing its contested vote share from 30% to 44%.

When the JD(U) and the RJD came together, commentators were concerned that votes would not transfer easily from one partner to the other, given the history of rivalry between the two parties.

Based on the above data, it appears that any such leakage would have only been marginal.

Coming back to pollsters, there are many reasons why they might have got it wrong.

Firstly, it appears that they did not estimate the effectiveness of the Grand Alliance in a proper manner. The right way to have measured alliance effectiveness would have been to ask voters who they voted for in the last assembly elections in addition to who they were voting for in the current elections.

This would have allowed pollsters to calculate leakage of votes away from the Grand Alliance, if any. Given available data, it is not clear if the pollsters asked such questions (sadly, the lack of disclosure norms mean that questionnaires are not available).



Click here for enlarge


Secondly, while the BJP managed to hold on to its vote share, pollsters seem to have underestimated the drop in the vote share of its allies. It is common to assume in opinion or exit polls that all partners of an alliance perform similarly. This assumption came unstuck in these elections, with BJP votes not “transferring” properly to its allies.

Finally, there was the issue of independent candidates, whose overall vote share shot up by over five percentage points. Independent candidates are hard to model in opinion or exit polls since independent candidates are independent of each other, and numbers from one constituency cannot be extrapolated to find out the numbers in an adjacent constituency. Some independents are party rebels, which requires special modelling (this part cannot be automated).

Given the difficulty in modelling, pollsters have a tendency to ignore, and sometimes underestimate, the effect of independents. With the vote share of independents shooting up in these elections, this tendency proved to be costly.

Overall, this was an unusual election and a hard one to call. Election Metrics has repeatedly pointed out that the lack of “prior models” (in the wake of redrawn alliances) would make polling hard.

The inconsistent performance of the NDA (with the BJP holding vote share but allies dropping) made things harder still for pollsters, as they overestimated the NDA’s vote share. With independents and “others” turning out to be much more significant in these elections compared with other elections, it would have taken either special skills or extraordinary luck to call this election correctly.

_Tailpiece: _Election Metrics had always maintained that this election was unlikely to be close and the odds of it being close had been grossly overestimated. We turned out to be right, though the data based on which we made the call turned out to be flawed—given that the Grand Alliance had a remarkable lead over the NDA in terms of vote share itself.



Karthik Shashidhar


----------



## The_Showstopper

skyisthelimit said:


> Well everyone has perceptions.
> 
> Biharis prefer to go and work as migrant laborers. They can see difference in Gujarat, Maharashtra, Rajasthan, Madhya Pradesh and so on.
> 
> They must be getting feedback via relatives and so on.
> 
> They have experienced 15 years of Lalu Raj and 10 yrs of Nitish Raj.
> 
> If development was real issue BJP myt have won.
> 
> Unfortunately they put caste ahead before of anything.
> 
> I am on twitter, i see many asking y lalu...if nk is gud then y lalu got so many seats. I believe we shud understand their mentality...they overwhelmingly support lalu who has eaten their money , encourged kidnapping. It means no carrot will work for them, only caste.
> 
> But imho they have no right to complain about no roads, school, electricity problems, law n order problem, no local jobs since they are habitual to electing such leaders.
> 
> Anyways it was always gonna be difficult for BJP.
> 
> It happens, some people are frustrated and cannot believe it so.


Let me remind you that there was also anti-incumbency factor for JDU, though RJD got a bit more seats than JDU but almost all people of Bihar even RJD supporters wanted Nitish to be their CM, And it is the same Bihar which gave 31 seats to BJP+ in 2014. What do you think made them give 3/4 seats to BJP+ then?


----------



## ShrestaBharath

Star Wars said:


> People of Bihar thought Caste and nothing more, that is the truth. For me good for Bihar is development, for them good for Bihar is voting their own Caste. Wish this blind hatred did not exist and people actually saw the insanity of voting for a convicted felon. This time there are 10 Lalu's not just 1. Could have at least voted Nitish, i don't mind him...


True. For Biharis, "caste, and 500rs money".. it was the feedback from my friend who went for election duty (security force) who roamed round the inner parts of Bihar and near to Nepal.


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> Let me remind you that there was also anti-incumbency factor for JDU, though RJD got a bit more seats than JDU but almost all people of Bihar even RJD supporters wanted Nitish to be their CM, And it is the same Bihar which gave 31 seats to BJP+ in 2014. What do you think made them give 3/4 seats to BJP+ then?



RJD got 80+ seats added to that RJD also got 15 seats which was being given on congress tickets. This was a vote for RJD and not Nitish


----------



## The_Showstopper

utraash said:


> No one is here enforcing anyone here, it hardly matters ... What I was talking about the garb of secularism under which Muslim profess especially to slaughter n consume the Cow meat...
> 
> By the way you n your ilk should also not come in way to express my artistic skills of drawing cartoon( it cud be holy to anyone ) or banning some book (Satanic verses) or penning down my own view without any fear of getting my hands chopped off ......
> 
> I hardly care what you eat think smoke dream as an individual or anyone for that matter .... I am speaking on religious lines....
> 
> Pls mind Dalits are not in above category n Christians too ..... I happen to know even many Christian who consume beef ( except cow ) n they do it out of gratitude towards Hindus ....


Since you want to inhibit muslims of their culinary habits, hence I brought in the comparison of inhibiting Hindu culinary habits. If you intend to draw cartoons to profess secularism or to offend someone, then I hope you won't cry a river over MF Hussain or some other lucky guy painting your Goddesses nude...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Please explain... How?



Weren't you the one who started a thread about when Rajasthan government wanted colleges to organize a blood donation camp on Eid? But secular brigade sacrificed two bhakts to celebrate Tipu's birthday in Karnataka today organized by Congress government that too on Diwali just to Mock Hindus and Christians you were no where to be found. I am sure this news went down your throat well with the beef curry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> RJD got 80+ seats added to that RJD also got 15 seats which was being given on congress tickets. This was a vote for RJD and not Nitish


If you remember, there was seat sharing in place and people who wanted to vote JDU voted for RJD as it was their alliance partner but as I said earlier, its the same people who gave 3/4 of the seats to BJP+, you did not complain then, why now?


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> If you remember, there was seat sharing in place and people who wanted to vote JDU voted for RJD as it was their alliance partner but as I said earlier, its the same people who gave 3/4 of the seats to BJP+, you did not complain then, why now?



RJD got far far more votes than JDU, its time people accepted this was a vote for Lalu and not Nitish, the fact 15 RJD candidates winning on congress ticket just confirms it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Weren't you the one who started a thread about when Rajasthan government wanted colleges to organize a blood donation camp on Eid? But secular brigade sacrificed two bhakts to celebrate Tipu's birthday in Karnataka today organized by Congress government that too on Diwali just to Mock Hindus and Christians you were no where to be found. I am sure this news went down your throat well with the beef curry.


Were the holidays cancelled? Were Government employees forced to come down to work to mark the day?


----------



## skyisthelimit

The_Showstopper said:


> That was never the topic of discussion, so why bring it in the very first place. Anyways since you insist, let me inform you that Muslims, christians or Dalits are not forcing you to eat beef, so why does it pain you? We did not force you to stop eating pork since its forbidden in our religion... We aren't forcing our culinary habits on you, so please reciprocate in the same way... And I am not even speaking of secularism over here.



Maybe you are an exception towards pork eating. 

To have a reality check, try saying this with your Muslim friends and relatives. Ask them, what happens if someone sells or eats pork in Muslim community ghetto.

Ask yourself... Why satanic versus was banned? What shah mano case became so famous? Why triple talaq is still unchanged in spite of knowing how it has affected scores of muslim women and families? Why our politicians do not talk of change or.modernization of madrasa educations? Why non bjp govts are giving money to priest in every mosque, why they are not legally challenged or stopped when they start construction of mosque at any odd place? 

Did you see how many people attend funeral procession for the mumbai gangster hanged a few months back? A JK militant killed 2 weeks back? Did you even hear any Indian political party saying against it? Or condemning it?

Pls ask yourself why and you will know how secular we are.

Today we have a situation where if one Indian be it hindu or jain or christians who even tries to raise an objection against any of above questions... He is labelled as intolerant...fanatic, facist, etc etc.

My point is y is secularism one sided? When others ask questions we are not secular...but when muslims ask something we should be secular.

This seed of secularism is twisted and outgrown like jungli weeds now..it has spread in country system due courtesy CONgress. Who never cared for hindus or muslims but just used us as pawns for political gains.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> RJD got far far more votes than JDU, its time people accepted this was a vote for Lalu and not Nitish, the fact 15 RJD candidates winning on congress ticket just confirms it.


You are yet to answer me... Why did the same Biharis gave 31 seats to BJP+ then?


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> You are yet to answer me... Why did the same Biharis gave 31 seats to BJP+ then?



Have already answered this a million times here...3/4 seats were given to BJP because the votes were divided among Nitish, Lalu and Congress during 2014. BJP Vote shares have not decreased



The_Showstopper said:


> Were the holidays cancelled? Were Government employees forced to come down to work to mark the day?



Declaring Tipu day during Diwali is not a problem ? The same person who was Aurengazeb of South India ? Or is he your hero because hindus were brutalized ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Were the holidays cancelled? Were Government employees forced to come down to work to mark the day?


Yes government employees are given an options to take a day off when CM of the state is on official visit.


----------



## The_Showstopper

skyisthelimit said:


> Maybe you are an exception towards pork eating.
> 
> To have a reality check, try saying this with your Muslim friends and relatives. Ask them, what happens if someone sells or eats pork in Muslim community ghetto.


Was the beef being sold in Hindu community ghetto?



skyisthelimit said:


> Ask yourself... Why satanic versus was banned? What shah mano case became so famous? Why triple talaq is still unchanged in spite of knowing how it has affected scores of muslim women and families? Why our politicians do not talk of change or.modernization of madrasa educations? Why non bjp govts are giving money to priest in every mosque, why they are not legally challenged or stopped when they start construction of mosque at any odd place?


Why were Wendy Doniger books pulped? Why was MF Hussain banished from his own country? Why were Babri masjid gates opened for Puja even after the Supreme Court's order against doing so. The fact is that there has been appeasement of religious extremists of all religions in our country which needs to be stopped.



skyisthelimit said:


> Did you see how many people attend funeral procession for the mumbai gangster hanged a few months back? A JK militant killed 2 weeks back? Did you even hear any Indian political party saying against it? Or condemning it?


Why do I get to hear praises of patriotism for a criminal called Chota Rajan?



skyisthelimit said:


> Pls ask yourself why and you will know how secular we are.


We aren't secular mate, we just appease extremists of all religions in here...



ranjeet said:


> Yes government employees are given an options to take a day off when CM of the state is on official visit.


I am asking about this particular situation?


----------



## SwAggeR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> Have already answered this a million times here...3/4 seats were given to BJP because the votes were divided among Nitish, Lalu and Congress during 2014. BJP Vote shares have not decreased


That means MGB played smart... And as said earlier, its the decision of people and you ought to respect it...



Star Wars said:


> The same person who was Aurengazeb of South India ?


That's your belief, not everyone believes so...


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> That means MGB played smart... And as said earlier, its the decision of people and you ought to respect it...



People can decide to vote for a convicted felon, they can decide to jump of the cliff, am not gonna stop them



The_Showstopper said:


> That's your belief, not everyone believes so...



It is the truth, he was a bloody paranoid tyrant who destroyed temples and killed Hindus and Christians. It is an undeniable fact. Problem with you people is you only support leaders who mass murdered Hindus and destroyed their temples...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> I am asking about this particular situation?


Yes it was, for every government function officials get circulars don't take my word for it, go file a RTI and find out.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> It is the truth, he was a bloody paranoid tyrant who destroyed temples and killed Hindus and Christians. It is an undeniable fact. Problem with you people is you only support leaders who mass murdered Hindus and destroyed their temples...


Mate, this has been discussed many number of times, don't want to get started again... And as stated previously that it is your belief/perception, and you are free to hold one....



ranjeet said:


> Yes it was, for every government function officials get circulars don't take my word for it, go file a RTI and find out.


Was their no holiday this Diwali for Karnataka Government employees?


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> Mate, this has been discussed many number of times, don't want to get started again... And as stated previously that it is your belief/perception, and you are free to hold one....



Fact are not perceptions, Tipu Sultan being brutal towards Hindus is a fact. Aurengazeb being a brutal tyrant is a fact.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> Fact are not perceptions, Tipu Sultan being brutal towards Hindus is a fact. Aurengazeb being a brutal tyrant is a fact.


You perceive that they are facts, but not others


----------



## SwAggeR

All muslims living in India are unfinished chapter of 1947 episode, sooner the non-Muslims of India realise it better it is for them.
With them leaving in India we wouldn't be at peace ever. We need our own Spanish revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

The_Showstopper said:


> You perceive that they are facts, but not others



Others are free to be in denial, history cannot be changed..


----------



## SwAggeR

The_Showstopper said:


> You perceive that they are facts, but not others



It's well documented in history books . It's not some mythical story. Question of perception doesn't even arise.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> Others are free to be in denial, history cannot be changed..


Yes, your version of history...



SwAggeR said:


> It's well documented in history books . It's not some mythical story. Question of perception doesn't even arise.


I am not questioning the events(though some are questionable) but the motive behind those events which has also been documented in history books and I have discussed this many number of times right here on PDF...


----------



## SwAggeR

With Angrejo Bharat Choro, they should have sloganed muslimo Bharat choro too !! We can't be at peace with historical serial offenders .


----------



## The_Showstopper

Star Wars said:


> William Dalrymple: An essay in imperial villain-making | Politics | The Guardian
> 
> 
> William Dalrymple is not a Sanghi


Mate, I don't really have time to go through all of it again... I have discussed this many number of times with your fellow ideologues... You might want to search those threads with "Tipu Sultan" as keyword to see what I had to say


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Was their no holiday this Diwali for Karnataka Government employees?


No holidays where the function was organized thats for sure. plus 2 bhakts were sacrificed to pacify the beef eating seculars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

The_Showstopper said:


> I am not questioning the events(though some are questionable) but the motive behind those events which has also been documented in history books and I have discussed this many number of times right here on PDF...




Any motive can't be justified for killing and converting . And if you do that then we too will justify it after taking revenge now.

Anyway a revenge is long due !! Convert or be killed or leave .
.
Tolerance of Hindus is weakness, needs to be done away with.


----------



## ranjeet

@Star Wars 
Amit Shah has 6 years left as BJP President, says Rajnath Singh - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> @Star Wars
> Amit Shah has 6 years left as BJP President, says Rajnath Singh - The Economic Times



 6 years ?????


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> No holidays where the function was organized thats for sure.


Source please?



SwAggeR said:


> Any motive can't be justified for killing and converting . And if you do that then we will too will justify it after taking revenge now.
> 
> Anyway a revenge is long due !! Convert or be killed or leave .
> 
> Anyway a revenge is long due !! Convert or be killed or leave .


Kings of those times have killed and conquered, Tipu Sultan was no exception...


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> @Star Wars
> Amit Shah has 6 years left as BJP President, says Rajnath Singh - The Economic Times



Well seems like 2013 september, he has picked his side !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Source please?


I think it's obvious local administration has to be there when CM is on official visit. It's not rocket science.



SwAggeR said:


> Well seems like 2013 september, he has picked his side !!


??



Star Wars said:


> 6 years ?????


after the margdarshan mandal issued their statement three former party presidents also issued a statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

The_Showstopper said:


> Kings of those times have killed and conquered, Tipu Sultan was no exception...



Religious Conversions and religious killings are the heinous act which Hindu Kings have never done. It was done only by muslim rulers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> after the margdarshan mandal issued their statement three former party presidents also issued a statement.





A bit to soft for my taste...


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> ??
> 
> mG]



It was him who as BJP president back then had selected Modi as Prime ministerial candidate back then even in face of Old guards' strong displeasure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> A bit to soft for my taste...


Bade budhe hai apne khayal rakhna padta hai, is umar mein heart wagera fail hone ka khatra rehta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> Bade budhe hai apne khayal rakhna padta hai, is umar mein heart wagera fail hone ka khatra rehta hai.



All margadarshan mandal members shud b barred from standing for elections from here on.

Take it or be kicked out.

Someone needs to set limit on this.


----------



## ranjeet

skyisthelimit said:


> All margadarshan mandal members shud b barred from standing for elections from here on.
> 
> Take it or be kicked out.
> 
> Someone needs to set limit on this.


that's the general progression is everyone in that group is 80+ they will make noise from time to time which BJP will have to put up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> A bit to soft for my taste...



Nah , it' OK !! Oldies can't be treated harshly their objections needed to be just overruled .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> I think it's obvious local administration has to be there when CM is on official visit. It's not rocket science.


So you have nothing to prove your claim?


----------



## The Huskar

skyisthelimit said:


> Didn't BJP bring one local assamese students wing under them with elections in view?


No any I know of.Do you have any article or blog about this??Please share.
BJP inducted about 10 ex-Congress minister.


----------



## The_Showstopper

SwAggeR said:


> Religious Conversions and religious killings are the heinous act which Hindu Kings have never done. It was done only by muslim rulers.


What do you have to say about Pushyamitra and many others like him....?

You might consider visiting the below thread...

War trophies: When Hindu kings desecrated temples and abducted idols


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> So you have nothing to prove your claim....?


So in Secular India word of a bhakt doesn't carry as much weight as it does for a secular guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Notice language used :

Plan to fete Modi in London is 'highly disturbing', says Congress - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Bang Galore said:


> Notice language used :
> 
> Plan to fete Modi in London is 'highly disturbing', says Congress - Firstpost


Is that really from Congress? 

Why is there no outrage about this IN Indian Media? 

How can Congress degrade India so much! I feel ashamed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## utraash

The_Showstopper said:


> Since you want to inhibit muslims of their culinary habits, hence I brought in the comparison of inhibiting Hindu culinary habits. If you intend to draw cartoons to profess secularism or to offend someone, then I hope you won't cry a river over MF Hussain or some other lucky guy painting your Goddesses nude...



If that double standards stands to Offending Muslims then I must ..... 
Try to draw the distinction between haram consumption given in Islam ( pork not worth to consume n its not holy animal to you) n slaughtering a holy figure to Hindus... That's the wide difference..... 

I am saying your culinary habit doesn't offend me except the cow slaughtering on the pretext of secularism exclusively one sided to appease you ppl..... 
Drawing cartoons offends you so is the slaughtering to Hindus.... Get this clear ...... 
If You don't respect my sensitivities then don't expect same for yours ..... 
Mf Hussain died his natural death despite his extreme offenses .... Replace those pics with prophet n Allah he would have been ripped apart on the recommendation of religious doctrine by his own green folks without if n but.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

The_Showstopper said:


> What do you have to say about Pushyamitra and many others like him....?
> 
> You might consider visiting the below thread...
> 
> War trophies: When Hindu kings desecrated temples and abducted idols




This calumny has been posted and debunked multiple times but followers of "war religion of Hebrew god" never stop lying and misconstruing. 

Fellow Sanghi posters,

I am hospitalized atm and could not write detailed reply, but anyone interested in academic refutation should start a thread in this forum Asian History - Historum - History Forums . There is a poster @Jinit who would provide you with proper academic refutation of this kind of bull.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> This calumny has been posted and debunked multiple times but followers of "war religion of Hebrew god" never stop lying and misconstruing.
> 
> Fellow Sanghi posters,
> 
> I am hospitalized atm and could not write detailed reply, but anyone interested in academic refutation should start a thread in this forum Asian History - Historum - History Forums . There is a poster @Jinit who would provide you with proper academic refutation of this kind of bull.



I sent you a message on Twitter the other day. You did not respond.

Why are you hospitalized?


----------



## utraash

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> This calumny has been posted and debunked multiple times but followers of "war religion of Hebrew god" never stop lying and misconstruing.
> 
> Fellow Sanghi posters,
> 
> I am hospitalized atm and could not write detailed reply, but anyone interested in academic refutation should start a thread in this forum Asian History - Historum - History Forums . There is a poster @Jinit who would provide you with proper academic refutation of this kind of bull.


He is not interested in refutation either rather equating the brutal acts of two different ppl of different background... He believes the sword of the sand dwellers were on the righteous path of religion which talks plenty on WHAT AMOUNT OF WAR BOOTY TO SHARED AMONG THE MERCENARIES.... 
Do you really think he cares for human life or humanity at first place who hold DP of mass murderer..... 
I believe we must appreciate the same way to brutalities of Israeli forces defending their border...... N Israelis are the only one who are giving them a taste of their own history of brutality ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Bitter Melon said:


> I sent you a message on Twitter the other day. You did not respond.
> 
> Why are you hospitalized?




Running high fever . 

It is either Typhoid or Viral. Reports for Dengue and Malaria had been negative.

Would be discharged on 14th. Would respond to your tweets then.


----------



## Bitter Melon

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> Running high fever .
> 
> It is either Typhoid or Viral. Reports for Dengue and Malaria had been negative.
> 
> Would be discharged on 14th. Would respond to your tweets then.



Okay. Get well soon.


----------



## Indian Patriot

vsdoc said:


> This is currently a war between Hindus.



War and hindus don't go hand in hand. A 1000 years of Muslim rule should have taught you that by now. And don't tag me unnecessarily in your stupid posts.


----------



## SwAggeR

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> Running high fever .
> 
> It is either Typhoid or Viral. Reports for Dengue and Malaria had been negative.
> 
> Would be discharged on 14th. Would respond to your tweets then.



Get well soon !!


----------



## vsdoc

Indian Patriot said:


> War and hindus don't go hand in hand. A 1000 years of Muslim rule should have taught you that by now. And don't tag me unnecessarily in your stupid posts.



My point stands.

When elephants are fighting, puppies should keep safe distance.


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Patriot said:


> War and hindus don't go hand in hand. A 1000 years of Muslim rule should have taught you that by now. And don't tag me unnecessarily in your stupid posts.




1000 years ?? Now you definitely sound like Pakistani. Why feel ashamed of your flag ?? 

And comming to war , I guess if it was not the fear of retribution then what else prompted your Jinnah to demand a country of their own folks. And yes we will honour Jinnah's vision . India will soon see retribution for all those 500 years of Tyranny.



utraash said:


> I believe we must appreciate the same way to......



I do !! These savages deserve only that !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

vsdoc said:


> When elephants are fighting, puppies should keep safe distance.



Tell that to Mahmud Ghaznavi, Taimur Lang, Babur, Nadir Shah etc.



SwAggeR said:


> 1000 years ?? Now you definitely sound like Pakistani. Why feel ashamed of your flag ??



I don't need a feeble hindu's opinion on my nationality. India is what it is today because of Muslim contribution.


----------



## Star Wars

Indian Patriot said:


> Tell that to Mahmud Ghaznavi, Taimur Lang, Babur, Nadir Shah etc.
> I don't need a feeble hindu's opinion on my nationality. India is what it is today because of Muslim contribution.



You are doing that to yourself everyday in the middle east what they did in India, Its called Karma, A violent thuggish religion such as yours, brings death destruction ,war and medieval mindset where ever it goes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Indian Patriot said:


> Tell that to Mahmud Ghaznavi, Taimur Lang, Babur, Nadir Shah



They are all dead.

As will be the puppy if it starts yapping and gets crushed under the raging elephants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

vsdoc said:


> As will be the puppy if it starts yapping and gets crushed under the raging elephants.



You are a hindu, talk like a hindu. Leave wars and fighting to Muslims. Go and worship some cow and stop wasting my time. 



Star Wars said:


> You are doing that to yourself everyday in the middle east what they did in India, Its called Karma, A violent thuggish religion such as yours, brings death destruction ,war and medieval mindset where ever it goes...



Is that why hindu upper castes kill hindu dalits? Is this why Islam is the fastest growing religion in the world?

Religious discussions are not permitted in PDF and I don't need to explain my religion to a dhoti like you so buzz off.


----------



## Indian Patriot

SwAggeR said:


> Why forget Bhaghalpur, Gujrat ?? I hope you come back to real world real soon !!



What happened there?



SwAggeR said:


> Your only contribution is pakistan , bastards breeded of invaders, destruction of old Nalanda like educational hub of world, discretion of religious places of original dwellers of land.



The Muslims made hindus their bastards. Now be in your limit slave boy and worship your cow mata before I kill her for food.


----------



## vsdoc

Indian Patriot said:


> You are a hindu


----------



## SwAggeR

vsdoc said:


> They are all dead.
> 
> As will be the puppy if it starts yapping and gets crushed under the raging elephants.




ISIS in present days comes somewhere close to his old heroes.But guess what they are being killed like pigs all over middle east itself .


----------



## Star Wars

Indian Patriot said:


> Is that why hindu upper castes kill hindu dalits? Is this why Islam is the fastest growing religion in the world?
> Religious discussions are not permitted in PDF and I don't need to explain my religion to a dhoti like you so buzz off.



Definitely not at the rate you kill your self, besides, the whole "upper castes killing Dalits" is nothing more than feel good to some how justify other religions are as bad. But you and i and everybody else knows the truth. Thanks to chinese, Indians and westerners for scientific progress, or else we still would be living like we are in the 10nth century


----------



## Indian Patriot

SwAggeR said:


> ISIS in present days comes somewhere close to his old heroes.But guess what they are being killed like pigs all over middle east itself .



Muslims are fighting the daesh while the Hindus drown in cow piss out of fear whenever they hear about daesh so why don't you shut up? No hindu is fighting them. 

Some butt-hurt troll tagged me in his post because I told him the truth about his community. Do one thing, India is home to millions of Muslims. If any of you gaumata bhakts have the balls to stand in front of a Muslim community and say in real life what you are typing here then I will believe you hindus have some shame left. 

So stop yapping here like homeless puppies and do your work.



Star Wars said:


> Definitely not at the rate you kill your self, besides, the whole "upper castes killing Dalits" is nothing more than feel good to some how justify other religions are as bad. But you and i and everybody else knows the truth...



That's why intellectuals are returning awards to protest intolerance in India.


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Patriot said:


> What happened there?


 Only a pakistani wouldn't know about that.Ask any Indian muslim he will tell you.


> The Muslims made hindus their bastards. Now be in your limit slave boy and worship your cow mata before I kill her for food.



Yes sure that's what invaders do but I feel sorry for your ancestors from whom generations of bastards began . 

 @ slave boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Indian Patriot said:


> That's why intellectuals are returning awards to protest intolerance in India.



Because they are intolerant themselves


----------



## Indian Patriot

SwAggeR said:


> Yes sure that's what invaders do but I feel sorry for your ancestors from whom generations of bastards began .
> 
> @ slave boy.



Your ancestors were probably carried off as slaves by the Mahmud of Ghaznavi and Taimur Lang, Abdali and Nadir Shah.

Stay in your limits you b**tard and don't cross the limits of decency. 



Star Wars said:


> Because they are intolerant themselves



They have achieved more in life than you can hope in several lifetimes.


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Patriot said:


> Muslims are fighting the daesh while the Hindus drown in cow piss out of fear whenever they hear about daesh so why don't you shut up? No hindu is fighting them.
> 
> Some butt-hurt troll tagged me in his post because I told him the truth about his community. Do one thing, India is home to millions of Muslims. If any of you gaumata bhakts have the balls to stand in front of a Muslim community and say in real life what you are typing here then I will believe you hindus have some shame left.
> 
> So stop yapping here like homeless puppies and do your work.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why intellectuals are returning awards to protest intolerance in India.



@Indian Patriot

Russians and Americans are killing Daesh not muslims. 

And listen bastards , I tell it on their faces itself and they go crying singing pangs about Sickularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Indian Patriot said:


> They have achieved more in life than you can hope in several lifetimes.



How is that relevant ? Truth is they are as much as a hypocrite as you are

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Patriot said:


> Your ancestors were probably carried off as slaves by the Mahmud of Ghaznavi and Taimur Lang, Abdali and Nadir Shah.
> 
> Stay in your limits you b**tard and don't cross the limits of decency.
> 
> 
> 
> They have achieved more in life than you can hope in several lifetimes.




 Probably your great great great grandmother was his pet whore and today you feel so proud about being whored around. 

Don't talk of limits when you yourself have breeched that or is it work of victim DNA kicking in ??I really feel for your lot's victim DNA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

SwAggeR said:


> Russians and Americans are killing Daesh not muslims.



Kurds and Iraqis are fighting them on the ground and they are Muslims. While you hindus drown in your cow piss and not a single VHP, RSS b@stard has gone over to iraq to fight daesh. Your bravery is confined only to internet.



Star Wars said:


> How is that relevant ? Truth is they are as much as a hypocrite as you are



Who are you and what is your aukat? Nobody even knows you or cares for what you think.



SwAggeR said:


> Probably your great great great grandmother was his pet whore and today you feel so proud about being whored around.



Probably you are confusing your own family background and history with that of Muslims. 

Your comments show your cheap family background and lack of a cultured upbringing. Don't quote me any further because I consider it below my dignity to talk with low-life like you. 

@Jungibaaz @waz @Horus


----------



## Star Wars

Indian Patriot said:


> Who are you and what is your aukat? Nobody even knows you or cares for what you think.



Says an Anonymous person on an Internet forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Star Wars said:


> Says an Anonymous person on an Internet forum



And you are a Shah rukh Khan of internet? No, SRK is Muslim and you are an Islamophobe, so more likely you would be rajpal yadav of internet.


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Patriot said:


> Kurds and Iraqis are fighting them on the ground and they are Muslims. * While you hindus drown in your cow piss and not a single VHP, RSS b@stard *has gone over to iraq to fight daesh. Your bravery is confined only to internet.


 So thick comming of you while reporting ?? Kurds and Iraqies are hired mercenaries of US.And hIndus are happy killing in Kashmir don't need to go to kill Daesh.


> Probably you are confusing your own family background and history with that of Muslims.
> 
> Your comments show your cheap family background and lack of a cultured upbringing. Don't quote me any further because I consider it below my dignity to talk with low-life like you.
> 
> @Jungibaaz @waz @Horus



 Reality is bitter .I didn't go to some third class madershah where they teach basterdised history you to sing pangs about barbaric invaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Indian Patriot said:


> And you are a Shah rukh Khan of internet? No, SRK is Muslim and you are an Islamophobe, so more likely you would be rajpal yadav of internet.



 I have common sense phobia, it just happens majority of them come from 1 religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

SwAggeR said:


> So thick comming of you while reporting ?? Kurds and Iraqies are hired mercenaries of US.And hIndus are happy killing in Kashmir don't need to go to kill Daesh.



Is any hindu fighting against the daesh?



SwAggeR said:


> Reality is bitter .I didn't go to some third class madershah where they teach basterdised history you to sing pangs about barbaric invaders.



@Horus @Oscar 

This poster is insulting religion.



Star Wars said:


> I have common sense phobia, it just happens majority of them come from 1 religion.



Then it is good nobody cares about your opinion.


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Patriot said:


> Is any hindu fighting against the daesh?


 Who is killing muslims in Kashmir ??


> @Horus @Oscar
> 
> This poster is insulting religion.
> .


And singing songs about cow piss was honouring religion ?? What a victim mentality ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

SwAggeR said:


> And singing songs about cow piss was honouring religion ?? What a victim mentality ??



Go and drown in your cow piss you backward beggar, if cow piss is your religion and holy for you then drink it and bathe daily with piss. I did not insult your "holy" cow piss, I just told you to drink it like a devout bhakt which no doubt you do daily. No wonder you stink.



SwAggeR said:


> Who is killing muslims in Kashmir ??



Definitely not you, because cowards like you can only show bravery on the internet. And killing innocent Muslims shows that you hinduvta sanghis need to be thrown out of India, by hook or by crook. 

Now listen here coward, I don't like talking to a cow piss drinker who has no manners and no sense of decency. You stink like a cow and I might mistake you for beef. So mind your business, go find a cow to worship and don't waste my time with your asinine stupidity. Just get lost from here.


----------



## Star Wars

Indian Patriot said:


> Go and drown in your cow piss you backward beggar, if cow piss is your religion and holy for you then drink it and bathe daily with piss. I did not insult your "holy" cow piss, I just told you to drink it like a devout bhakt which no doubt you do daily. No wonder you stink.
> 
> Definitely not you, because cowards like you can only show bravery on the internet. And killing innocent Muslims shows that you hinduvta sanghis need to be thrown out of India, by hook or by crook.
> 
> Now listen here coward, I don't like talking to a cow piss drinker who has no manners and no sense of decency. You stink like a cow and I might mistake you for beef. So mind your business, go find a cow to worship and don't waste my time with your asinine stupidity. Just get lost from here.


----------



## Indian Patriot

*Certified Hindutvadi Terrorist*

That's how you address yourself, but you forgot to add *"strictly on internet, a meek lamb in real life"
*
I don't have time to waste on you internet cowards. Live in your own fairy land of lies and myth.


----------



## SwAggeR

Indian Patriot said:


> Go and drown in your cow piss you backward beggar, if cow piss is your religion and holy for you then drink it and bathe daily with piss. I did not insult your "holy" cow piss, I just told you to drink it like a devout bhakt which no doubt you do daily. No wonder you stink.



 But if madersha is related to your religion then I guess why your country is on banning maderha spree ??And anyway I just did state the truth about breeding grounds of terrorists and yes Madersha is only that .No wonder why you are behaving like rabid terroists.


Indian Patriot said:


> Definitely not you, because cowards like you can only show bravery on the internet. And killing innocent Muslims shows that you hinduvta sanghis need to be thrown out of India, by hook or by crook.
> 
> Now listen here coward, I don't like talking to a cow piss drinker who has no manners and no sense of decency. You stink like a cow and I might mistake you for beef. So mind your business, go find a cow to worship and don't waste my time with your asinine stupidity. Just get lost from here.




Definitely Hindus !!There is no innocent muslim in whole world. So how can innocent muslim be killed ??And I guess you remember something from the word "INNOCENCE" .

And listen innocent pig I myself don't want to waste time on false flagging pig.So now go and try new ID as this one is busted.


----------



## Star Wars

Indian Patriot said:


> *Certified Hindutvadi Terrorist*
> That's how you address yourself, but you forgot to add *"strictly on internet, a meek lamb in real life"*
> I don't have time to waste on you internet cowards. Live in your own fairy land of lies and myth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664339062644346880
such intolerance ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

lightoftruth said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664339062644346880
> such intolerance ?



 Intolarance by ED



Indian Patriot said:


> @Horus
> These posters are constantly breaking the rules of PDF.



Just showing capabilities and achievements of Muslims in various fields

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Star Wars said:


> Intolarance by ED




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664340772410363904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

@Guynextdoor2 
birds flying backwards. Unbelievable naa?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664341406824050688
SRK questioned by ED for 3 hours, now i hope SRK knows how i felt while watching Ra-one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664348902175342592

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


>



What a hypocratic


Indian Patriot said:


> Islam does not teach any such thing. But the world knows the hindu obsession with cows.



Do you want me to post link for your religious scriptures ??


Indian Patriot said:


> As I thought, you urinated in fear. Typical keyboard sanghi.



That supreme knowledge to conclude that could only be imparted from madarse.


Indian Patriot said:


> Do you want me to post a picture of your god vishnu with four arms?



Didn't some one taught you that even legs are limbs ??


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664348904624816128

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664341406824050688
> SRK questioned by ED for 3 hours, now i hope SRK knows how i felt while watching Ra-one
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664348902175342592




I love Gadkari


----------



## Star Wars

Looks like Gadkari just gave a firing to the oldfarts



SwAggeR said:


> I love Gadkari



That Hasaan Suroor is a secular leftist


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664348902175342592


----------



## Bang Galore




----------



## SwAggeR

Bang Galore said:


>




Already posted 12 hours back !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Jungle raj returns in Bihar, dalit raped on DM office premises, woman constable molested | Make In India, Startups, Digital India, 100 Smart Cities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> That Hasaan Suroor is a secular leftist


More like poster child for anti hindu liberal brigade.


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Looks like Gadkari just gave a firing to the oldfarts
> 
> 
> 
> That Hasaan Suroor is a secular leftist
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664348902175342592



They all are like that , you can't blame Hasan for what he did to kid . It flows to them from generations above.

And old farts needed some strong response and Gadkari did the honours.

Now I have high hopes from Gadkari .

Acche Din !!


Will visit India soon, says Israel PM Netanyahu: The Hindu - Mobile edition

Anup Chetia handed over to India by Bangladesh: The Hindu - Mobile edition

Acche Din !!


Will visit India soon, says Israel PM Netanyahu: The Hindu - Mobile edition

Anup Chetia handed over to India by Bangladesh: The Hindu - Mobile edition

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## utraash

Indian Patriot said:


> Tell that to Mahmud Ghaznavi, Taimur Lang, Babur, Nadir Shah etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a feeble hindu's opinion on my nationality. India is what it is today because of Muslim contribution.


Israeli also contributing in your style to philistine.... I hope everyone continue this generosity to your brethren in their respective land .... And Bush to Obama was not less than a messiah whose genocidal contribution(as a head of state ) didn't get such stature in Muslim world .... I pray world needs many such more messiah.....


----------



## Star Wars

This facebook post threat to Pratap Simha basically says the cost of speakign against muslims will mean you will die like Kuttappa







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664294602669621248
Ease of doing business improved in Bihar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664298208617611264
only 40 lakhs demand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664346905657212928

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> This facebook post threat to Pratap Simha basically says the cost of speakign against muslims will mean you will die like Kuttappa
> 
> View attachment 271021
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664294602669621248
> Ease of doing business improved in Bihar
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664298208617611264
> only 40 lakhs demand



These mofos need to bumped by IB en mass. Anyway why not media is crying about that ?? Isn't Simha MP ?? 

And those Biharies who voted for jungle raj and now they have that. I hope they get d!cked without using oil for 5 continuous years.


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663969162121707520


Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663969162121707520



Bihar is safe from communalism now and has become very tolerant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> And those Biharies who voted for jungle raj and now they have that. I hope they get d!cked without using oil for 5 continuous years.



Abhi to swearing in cermoney bhi nahi hui,


----------



## SwAggeR

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664346905657212928




Oops !! So much intolerance !! Will he be jailed too ??


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664137427766788096

lol, bina pooche hi naam daal diya bhudde nai


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664121199111225344


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> Abhi to swearing in cermoney bhi nahi hui,




 Buddy what are the chances of Nitiswa swinging back to NDA mid way ?? And should NDA embrace back Nitish if opportunity presents itself ?? Or let him die politically since I think BJP government can be built only on the grave of JDU.


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Buddy what are the chances of Nitiswa swinging back to NDA mid way ?? And should NDA embrace back Nitish if opportunity presents itself ?? Or let him die politically since I think BJP government can be built only on the grave of JDU.



Not sure, i,d think his ego would stop him from doing that, but then again Lalu will drag his name into the ground


----------



## SwAggeR

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663969162121707520




It' very sorry state of affairs !!

But guess what Bihari ladies voted for Jungle raj . They deserve every bit of it. So sorry !! I have no sympathy for them !!



Star Wars said:


> Not sure, i,d think his ego would stop him from doing that, but then again Lalu will drag his name into the ground



Seriously think about it on whose vote share BJP can eat into. Definitely not of Lalu's but the ones who want Shushashan and bingo that's Nitishwa and hence I would argue that for watersheding 2019 BJP would do better if remains in opposition rather than being side kick of Nitish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

SwAggeR said:


> It' very sorry state of affairs !!
> 
> But guess what Bihari ladies voted for Jungle raj . They deserve every bit of it. So sorry !! I have no sympathy for them !!



Got to remember 25% of vote share was for BJP. My address is only to the seculars who were jubilant at the re-affirmation of secularism in Bihar.


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> Got to remember 25% of vote share was for BJP. My address is only to the seculars who were jubilant at the re-affirmation of secularism in Bihar.



around 36% if you include the allies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

SwAggeR said:


> Oops !! So much intolerance !! Will he be jailed too ??



Anything can happen in Fascist India. No one is safe any more!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> Anything can happen in Fascist India. No one is safe any more!!!



Starting to think those loss was a good thing, BJP has to put Media cell on over drive show casing the Jungle Raj in Bihar, by 2019 people will be fed up of MGB..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> Starting to think those loss was a good thing, BJP has to put Media cell on over drive show casing the Jungle Raj in Bihar, by 2019 people will be fed up of MGB..



I doubt BJP will do anything about media management. That Mohan Bhagwat or Ram Madhav is on record saying he does not consider media inimical to RSS. That there is only ideological difference between the media and RSS. BJP bozos also think the same.


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> around 36% if you include the allies



OK !! I do have sympathy to those 11% folks and more than sympathy for remaining 25% folks.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663323151808507904
Am glad we don;t have his idea of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Actually BJP+ got 1.3 crore votes and MGB got 1.59 crore so story in not as bleak as it looks . Swing of mere 20 lakh voters could have changed Bihar's fortunes.

In Bihar, BJP fails to win, but tops vote share - Times of India

I do love all the Bihari brothers and sisters who voted for development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663323151808507904
> Am glad we don;t have his idea of India



Every single secular is a pervert.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663323151808507904
> Am glad we don;t have his idea of India


Look at him when he got confronted, he starts pleading "let me go off with a warning." 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1751632461731777

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664373980514521089

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

here he is quoting a study just 4 days before getting caught

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662715756140883968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> here he is quoting a study just 4 days before getting caught
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662715756140883968




O my God !! This pervert has planned long for whom to target.

I guess atheist were his prime target.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664380904228282368

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

IS this true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> @Guynextdoor2
> birds flying backwards. Unbelievable naa?



About time you stopped this joke.

*New Delhi: * Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) member Munish Kumar Raizada, *who allegedly mislead the volunteers by projected himself as the chief of party's international cell,* has been suspended for anti-party activity.


----------



## Bitter Melon

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 271042
> 
> 
> 
> IS this true ?



Nope. In fact his butt hurt was so evident that Modi remarked on it during his first speech in the parliament.






Watch at 13:33.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Star Wars said:


> This facebook post threat to Pratap Simha basically says the cost of speakign against muslims will mean you will die like Kuttappa
> 
> View attachment 271021
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664294602669621248
> Ease of doing business improved in Bihar
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664298208617611264
> only 40 lakhs demand



That is called as protection of minority rights as per our secular media and secular political parties.

Our media and parties pamper such acts. Nothing new now.


----------



## skyisthelimit

SwAggeR said:


> Buddy what are the chances of Nitiswa swinging back to NDA mid way ?? And should NDA embrace back Nitish if opportunity presents itself ?? Or let him die politically since I think BJP government can be built only on the grave of JDU.



Nikus inner guilt will not allow him. He will be the next U turn khujliwal then.

NDA should let him be at mercy of people for doing political harakiri for personal ambitions.

Good for NDA too, his image will take big hurting towards 2019. NDA needs to rein in some local news...to create negative propaganda using lalus raj to add salt on fresh wounds.

He is only potential candidate who myt be accepted by 3rd front with CON support. Let him go in abyss ditch.

Fyi. Yesterday Lalus daughter said...i am ready to accept CM or Dy CM position if given an opportunity.


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 271042
> 
> 
> 
> IS this true ?



I wish it was !! But then Nitishwa would have accepted Modi as PM candidate of NDA with ease .


----------



## Star Wars

Mumbai AAP leader Mayank Gandhi resigns from national executive


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664388159120080896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664401938344112128

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664399734824501249

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664399734824501249



This govt. won't last long...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664400346173673472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664380904228282368



Need to do more stings on all secular jurnos and reporters...


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664401528585719808
Has a valid point.


----------



## Star Wars

Mayank Gandhi Resigns From AAP National Executive


Akela Aravind Party


----------



## magudi

No Diwali lighting at Golden Temple, gurdwaras this year - The Times of India

@ranjeet


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> No Diwali lighting at Golden Temple, gurdwaras this year - The Times of India
> 
> @ranjeet



stupid decision, are they holding an entire religion responsible ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> stupid decision, are they holding an entire religion responsible ?



Things are taking communal turn fast

Rajasthan to e-auction mines, first state to do so - The Times of India

Only CM interested in genuine reforms thanks to non Sangh background

Of the 1600 chairs put up by the organizers nearly a quarter had remained empty, so the desperate local BJP leaders had to rush to a nearby slum in order to somehow convince the people there to come and be a part of the “function”. Since most men in that slum were out for work, the women folk were the ones available for occupying the chairs. But the they demanded their pound of flesh; they wanted “Modi to grant legal status to their illegal slum”!

The rest of the story is quite mundane as the politician made his ‘promise’ and was able to get some 200 odd women to occupy the empty chairs while Union Minister for Rural Development, Chaudhary Birender Singh (the grandson of Sir Chhotu Ram, the first Stephanian to be knighted by the British government), addressed the small gathering on Haryana day this November 1st in Sirsa. To his credit, Chaudhary Ji realized that the crowd was restive and gave a small speech which essentially highlighted the need to build the party in the Jatland. After his speech was over, the women once again asked the organizers to pass on their demand to PM Modi.

On the same day, Abhay Chautala, the leader of the opposition in the Haryana assembly, addressed a huge gathering of slogan shouting, chest thumping Jats in Rohtak (accompanying him on the stage were the deputy CM of neighbouring Punjab, Sukhbir Singh Badal, a supposed all weather NDA ally and K.C. Tyagi of the JDU, a former ally turned bitter foe of the NDA). Chautala egged on the Jats not to pay their electricity bills till Modi – a euphemism for the government – “withdraws the hike in tariff” only to get wild cheers from the audience. Then he went on to make an even more populist promise (to an even louder cheer) of providing a 10% reservation by creating a ‘Special Category’ in the OBC list for five communities – Jats, Bishnois, Jat Sikhs, Rors and Tyagis – if the INLD were to be voted to power.

The man at the centre of all these demands and expectations and accusations and frustrations of different sets of people, Prime Minister Modi, was himself busy throughout the day campaigning in the other side of north India —in Seemanchal, Bihar. He was trying desperately to change the narrative on reservations by counter-accusing the opposition of trying to steal a section of OBC quota.

In Bihar there are 1.41 crore young voters in the age group of 18-29 who are dependent on quotas for any hope to get some education or a job beyond the barely sustainable agrarian sector. These young backward and Dalit voters were suddenly scared into believing that their quotas would be in danger if BJP were to come to power, just a few days before the state went to polls. BJP simply failed to read the young voters’ anxieties in time until finally the Prime Minister had to himself step in to address these concerns directly.

In fact, the PM addressed an unprecedented 40 rallies in Bihar this winter to take BJP’s campaign to every nook and corner of the state. The entire saffron strategy was aligned to this top-down approach of Modi addressing the voters directly to convey the message – a strategy that had worked brilliantly during 2014. What is happening now is that the PM, a leader who is supposed to govern a vast country with nearly 1.3 Cr population, is expected to micro-address the concerns of every small nukkad in India.

Media and the Dilli-centric intelligentsia want Modi to not only condemn but also apologize on behalf of Hindus for an act of crime in a village in Uttar Pradesh (currently under an SP government) because they believe Dadri is important to their ideologies.

Slum women in Sirsa want Modi to regularize their illegal make-shift dwellings because it is important to their geographic survival.

Housewives in Lucknow want Modi to clear all the garbage in front of their house because they believe Swachh Bharat was a campaign designed to keep their neighborhoods clean and it is failing big time.

Young Dalit college students in Begusarai want Modi to address not only their concerns about Mohan Bhagwat’s ill-timed statement on reservations but also provide a clear roadmap as to when would they get reservations in the private sector (private sector reservations could well emerge as the biggest political demand after Mandal in the next few years as the glimpses in Bihar campaign suggest).

This is North India from Sirsa in west to Bhagalpur in east and all the geographic expanse in between where ordinary voters have defined their own personal pursuits as targets for Modi to achieve. This is north India where BJP won nearly 60% of its mandate of 2014 and will face the real anti-incumbency some 3 and a half years from now. Brand NaMo is slowly but surely getting diluted here because of trivial vagaries of everyday life (no, not just the 200 rupees’ dal or 80 rupees’ onion but way beyond that). Yet, one cannot blame the voters alone for this trivialization because the BJP and Modi also seem to have made the classic mistake of over-leveraging a brand in a fast saturating market.

After the hectic 2014 campaign, the PM has addressed nearly a hundred election rallies in the last year and a half. Not only that, he constantly speaks about every minor municipal election victory from Madhya Pradesh to Leh Ladakh. BJP does not hesitate one bit to use Modi as the sole face of the campaign even for BBMP elections. So why shouldn’t a voter in Bangalore want to complain about the non-disposal of garbage in front of their home in Jayanagar (one of Asia’s biggest middle class colonies in Bangalore), for they have voted for Modi rather than the local corporator for all purposes and intents?

Brand NaMo needs to be reinvented and reinvented fast. This whole top-down approach is now suffering the usual wear and tear of the law of diminishing returns. BJP as a party of governance needs to evolve into a more horizontal structure where in local faces can also be held accountable – what use is a towering leader like Chaudhary Birender Singh if he cannot command the presence of merely 1600 people for a public meeting?

In states where BJP has powerful local leaders like Shivraj Singh Chouhan or Vasundhara Raje or even a Yeddiyurappa, voters are willing to bet on the local leadership to solve their problems, but in vast expanses of north India, brand NaMo is slowly facing the challenges of triviality and this is where the horizontal integration of local brands to complement tireless Modi campaigning is most needed. In fact, the Prime Minister himself ought to use his campaign presence sparingly over the next 2-3 years and instead concentrate more on providing the right vision for governance, else brand NaMo will face the same dangers that brand Rajiv faced in the late 80’s when a nation lost all her hope and an entire generation of Indians began to believe in coalition governments where no leader or party was fully trusted to govern Bharat.


Has The BJP Diluted Brand NaMo? | Swarajya


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644892153349603328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

magudi said:


> Mihir Sharma
> Rana Ayubb
> Sanjay Hedge
> Shivam Vij
> Naresh Fernandes
> Brownbrumby
> Rajdeep
> Tehseen Poonawala
> Bdutt
> Karuna Nundy
> Nandita das



Thanks for the suggestions for twitter!! Do you also have any list of less eminent non-intellectual bhakts?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664120411496452096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664120411496452096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664067272705622016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> Thanks for the suggestions for twitter!! Do you also have any list of less eminent non-intellectual bhakts?


Mediacrooks: he is inactive these days though
Anil Kohli
Kanchan Gupta
Tajinder Bagga
rahul roshan
Category5moron
Rupa Subramanya
Anand ranganathan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664422235864633344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Rain Man said:


> Thanks for the suggestions for twitter!! Do you also have any list of less eminent non-intellectual bhakts?



Anand Ranganathan 
Praveen Patil
Rupa Subramanya
Vaibhav purandare
R Jagannathan
Nestulla Hebbar
Kanchan Gupta
Swppan Das Gupta
Dr Arvind Virmani

For movie reviews 
Arvind Kejriwal 

For lulz
Office of RG

And last but not the least INCindia - managed by worldclass PR team - has shadow accounts for every Sanghi ministry which exposes incompetence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

Rain Man said:


> Thanks for the suggestions for twitter!! Do you also have any list of less eminent non-intellectual bhakts?


@RituRathaur
@Sharanyashettyy
@RevolutionMonk
@SVaidhyasubrama
@Parikramah
@Koenraad_Elst
@UnSubtleDesi
@ahlade
@noconversion
@reviewero
@vickynanjappa
@OneTipOneHand_
@realitycheckind
@GappistanRadio
@HKupdate
@blog_supplement
@dhaval241086
@Kuvalayamala
@Ra_Bies
@RajeevSrinivasa
@bwoyblunder
@rahulroushan
@rupasubramanya
@Abhina_Prakash
@Tan_Tripathi
@Equateall
@ZoomIndianMedia
@mariawirth1
@sankrant
@gauravcsawant
@MRVChennai
@centerofright
@rvaidya2000
@barbarindian
@KiranKS
@RajivMessage
@sgurumurthy
@Swamy39

Udupi: Thefts at temples - fourth accused held

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664433593049985024

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

‘BJP, RSS to celebrate Godse death anniversary’ - NATIONAL - The Hindu

More of this and beef bans pleaseee

@The Huskar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664318978412572672


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664440427240558592

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664346956844498944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664299536047673344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664299056949104641
Please don't eat sweets this Diwali. Don't burst Crackers. Don't wear your best clothes.

Your Best Wisher

Secular Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664346956844498944



Yes and drag the RW down further with his loose mouth


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> ‘BJP, RSS to celebrate Godse death anniversary’ - NATIONAL - The Hindu
> 
> More of this and beef bans pleaseee
> 
> @The Huskar
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664318978412572672


Come on!!!
BJP doesn't seem to want to learn its lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

The Huskar said:


> Come on!!!
> BJP doesn't seem to want to learn its lesson.



Ignore PK, he is way too Glorified. PK did not win Bihar elections, Lalu did

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> Come on!!!
> BJP doesn't seem to want to learn its lesson.



Yeah man bunch of illiterate chaddi clowns


----------



## Star Wars

When is Assam election ?


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> Yes and drag the RW down further with his loose mouth



Modi and Sanghi clowns surrounding him wouldn't be able to replicate scholarly works of shourie demolishing fiberals even in 7 lifetimes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Modi and Sanghi clowns surrounding him wouldn't be able to replicate scholarly works of shourie demolishing fiberals even in 7 lifetimes



The guy is as scholarly as a troll right now, He is waay passed his prime.He should just retire instead of humiliating himself and the clowns who support him...


----------



## SwAggeR

I am for talents like Arun Shourie being utilized. I am with @magudi on this.He must have a role to play in NDA-2.We can afford to be flexible with our own guys.This haughty attitude of Modi is beyond me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664277602576818176
Bhagwat more happy with maino rule than be subject to Modi's tyranny it seems


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> I am for talents like Arun Shourie being utilized. I am with @magudi on this.He must have a role to play in NDA-2.We can afford to be flexible with our own guys.This haughty attitude of Modi is beyond me.



The way he is lashing out for not getting an Finance Minister post shows the guy is clearly not in balance. Besides... he is 74 years old, he is too old to get a Cabinet post, not gonna happen.



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664277602576818176Bhagwat more happy with maino rule than be subject to Modi's tyranny it seems



lol same people who said Hardik patel is RSS agent ?


----------



## SwAggeR

Both Aruns are equally good.


magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664277602576818176
> Bhagwat more happy with maino rule than be subject to Modi's tyranny it seems



RSS can kiss 2019 goodbye if they try to double cross Modi.


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> Both Aruns are equally good.



Arun Jaitey = Arun Shourie @magudi


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> lol same people who said Hardik patel is RSS agent ?



lol so you think he wasn't propped up by RSS?

By the way - Gujarat local body polls: Patels prohibit BJP candidates' entry in residential societies in Ahmedabad | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Star Wars said:


> The way he is lashing out for not getting an Finance Minister post shows the guy is clearly not in balance. Besides... he is 74 years old, he is too old to get a Cabinet post, not gonna happen.


Even at 74 he is more agile than Arun Jaitely and say what he is well acknowledged for his no nonsense attitude towards sickulars and he is even blessed with intellectual capacity to back his attitude. How can Modi really thinks of engaging sickulars in intellectual circuits without deploying BJP's tested warhorses ??



Star Wars said:


> Arun Jaitey = Arun Shourie @magudi


We need both.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664277602576818176
> Bhagwat more happy with maino rule than be subject to Modi's tyranny it seems



Rubbish. These guys have no traction with RSS. Mohan Bhagwat's speech to the nation echoed and endorsed Modi govt's policy to the hilt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

SwAggeR said:


> RSS can kiss 2019 goodbye if they try to double cross Modi.



Bhagwat should be toppled and some non upper caste allowed to lead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> lol so you think he wasn't propped up by RSS?



yup, RSS would never do such a lofty job, Hardik is a moron who drifted away into oblivion...


----------



## ranjeet

I wonder how his lust for kids was quenched by left liberals in India. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664407168301588480

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

magudi said:


> Bhagwat should be toppled and some non upper caste allowed to lead


Agreed we need someone from OBC quota to head RSS.


----------



## The Huskar

Star Wars said:


> Ignore PK, he is way too Glorified. PK did not win Bihar elections, Lalu did


I don't want Assam to go.If Assam goes,it doesn't goes to a caste baiting idiot who will make himself irrelevant without any help but to hardcore Islamist.The type who won't take even one term to completely alter the entire demographics of the State.If Assam goes now,it won't go like Bihar or Delhi.It will go like Kerela.And believe me when I say this once Assam goes that way,India may as well forget its South East Asia connectivity dreams.That ship will sink before even the keel's laid.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664444685402836992
Intellectuals backing Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

Star Wars said:


> When is Assam election ?


May 2016


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> I wonder how his lust for kids was quenched by left liberals in India.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664407168301588480



He has quite a reputation to go with at The Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

The Huskar said:


> May 2016



Any elections before that ?


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> I don't want Assam to go.If Assam goes,it doesn't goes to a caste baiting idiot who will make himself irrelevant without any help but to hardcore Islamist.The type who won't take even one term to completely alter the entire demographics of the State.If Assam goes now,it won't go like Bihar or Delhi.It will go like Kerela.And believe me when I say this once Assam goes that way,India may as well forget its South East Asia connectivity dreams.That ship will sink before even the keel's laid.



Hope our mota clown Shah has learned the importancce of creating and sustaining alliances and will try to rope in AGP plus some heavy anti immigrant rhetoric will do the trick in Assam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SwAggeR said:


> He has quite a reputation to go with at The Hindu.



A lot of MSM followers stopped following him immediately

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> A lot of MSM followers stopped following him immediately


They will be hunted down.


----------



## magudi

So clown landed in UK for dramebazziiii .... waiting for selfie....................


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> Hope our mota clown Shah has learned the importancce of creating and sustaining alliances and will try to rope in AGP plus some heavy anti immigrant rhetoric will do the trick in Assam


Very heavy voter polarisation is required to win Assam.And also Congress-AIUDF love affair,if possible,must be broken.That jodi is even worse than MGB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

SwAggeR said:


> Even at 74 he is more agile than Arun Jaitely and say what he is well acknowledged for his no nonsense attitude towards sickulars and he is even blessed with intellectual capacity to back his attitude. How can Modi really thinks of engaging sickulars in intellectual circuits without deploying BJP's tested warhorses ??
> 
> 
> We need both.



I agree,gods budha hogaya hai magar dam hai


magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664444685402836992
> Intellectuals backing Modi




We even a have a 'gali'(abuse) for these kind of people in Delhi



magudi said:


> So clown landed in UK for dramebazziiii .... waiting for selfie....................



Looks like u have to use that gali for you


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> They will be hunted down.



Here you go :








Great strategist - BJP Gen seccy - inducted directly from Sangh top brass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Reading some columns n blogs today. 

Seems like media is now forecasting and expecting when BJP will have infighting between ignored oldies and young guys.

Some even go to extent of party will split and NAMO will go away because of that.

@sandipghose on twitter. He thinks Modi will split BJP like Indira did to Congress in past. Make his own team with purged baggage (oldies and RSS) and start from scratch.

Do you guys think, he can do something like Indira, purify himself of the dirt left behind and start new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

skyisthelimit said:


> Reading some columns n blogs today.
> 
> Seems like media is now forecasting and expecting when BJP will have infighting between ignored oldies and young guys.
> 
> Some even go to extent of party will split and NAMO will go away because of that.
> 
> @sandipghose on twitter. He thinks Modi will split BJP like Indira did to Congress in past. Make his own team with purged baggage (oldies and RSS) and start from scratch.
> 
> Do you guys think, he can do something like Indira, purify himself of the dirt left behind and start new.



He should ideally be doing that

But unfortunately , unlike Indira, Modi is a practicing Hindu

Cowardliness runs through his veins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Why Mangalore’s Catholics are joining RSS against Tipu Sultan | india | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664461525151707137

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

magudi said:


> Here you go :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great strategist - BJP Gen seccy - inducted directly from Sangh top brass



This genius can't even win a municipal election in his hometown. Forget winning, nobody even knows him & he is an electoral strategist for the BJP.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Rain Man @ranjeet @Mike_Brando @Nair saab 
An excellent article from Praveen Patil. Hope nobody attacks him this time.
Has The BJP Diluted Brand NaMo? | Swarajya

*Has The BJP Diluted Brand NaMo?
It is now high time that state-level leaders of the BJP, especially in north India, stood up and assumed responsibility of party campaigns. Else, brand NaMo risks getting diluted and trivialized.
*
Of the 1600 chairs put up by the organizers nearly a quarter had remained empty, so the desperate local BJP leaders had to rush to a nearby slum in order to somehow convince the people there to come and be a part of the “function”. *Since most men in that slum were out for work, the women folk were the ones available for occupying the chairs. But the they demanded their pound of flesh; they wanted “Modi to grant legal status to their illegal slum”!*

The rest of the story is quite mundane as the politician made his ‘promise’ and was able to get some 200 odd women to occupy the empty chairs while Union Minister for Rural Development, Chaudhary Birender Singh (the grandson of Sir Chhotu Ram, the first Stephanian to be knighted by the British government), addressed the small gathering on Haryana day this November 1st in Sirsa. To his credit, Chaudhary Ji realized that the crowd was restive and gave a small speech which essentially highlighted the need to build the party in the Jatland. After his speech was over, the women once again asked the organizers to pass on their demand to PM Modi.

On the same day, Abhay Chautala, the leader of the opposition in the Haryana assembly, addressed a huge gathering of slogan shouting, chest thumping Jats in Rohtak (accompanying him on the stage were the deputy CM of neighbouring Punjab, Sukhbir Singh Badal, a supposed all weather NDA ally and K.C. Tyagi of the JDU, a former ally turned bitter foe of the NDA). *Chautala egged on the Jats not to pay their electricity bills till Modi – a euphemism for the government – “withdraws the hike in tariff” only to get wild cheers from the audience. Then he went on to make an even more populist promise (to an even louder cheer) of providing a 10% reservation by creating a ‘Special Category’ in the OBC list for five communities – Jats, Bishnois, Jat Sikhs, Rors and Tyagis – if the INLD were to be voted to power.* [Bloody rogues!]

The man at the centre of all these demands and expectations and accusations and frustrations of different sets of people, Prime Minister Modi, was himself busy throughout the day campaigning in the other side of north India —in Seemanchal, Bihar. He was trying desperately to change the narrative on reservations by counter-accusing the opposition of trying to steal a section of OBC quota.

In Bihar there are 1.41 crore young voters in the age group of 18-29 who are dependent on quotas for any hope to get some education or a job beyond the barely sustainable agrarian sector. These young backward and Dalit voters were suddenly scared into believing that their quotas would be in danger if BJP were to come to power, just a few days before the state went to polls. BJP simply failed to read the young voters’ anxieties in time until finally the Prime Minister had to himself step in to address these concerns directly.

In fact, the PM addressed an unprecedented 40 rallies in Bihar this winter to take BJP’s campaign to every nook and corner of the state. *The entire saffron strategy was aligned to this top-down approach of Modi addressing the voters directly to convey the message – a strategy that had worked brilliantly during 2014. What is happening now is that the PM, a leader who is supposed to govern a vast country with nearly 1.3 Cr population, is expected to micro-address the concerns of every smallnukkad in Indi*a.

Media and the Dilli-centric intelligentsia want Modi to not only condemn but also apologize on behalf of Hindus for an act of crime in a village in Uttar Pradesh (currently under an SP government) because they believe Dadri is important to their ideologies.

Slum women in Sirsa want Modi to regularize their illegal make-shift dwellings because it is important to their geographic survival.

Housewives in Lucknow want Modi to clear all the garbage in front of their house because they believe Swachh Bharat was a campaign designed to keep their neighborhoods clean and it is failing big time.

Young Dalit college students in Begusarai want Modi to address not only their concerns about Mohan Bhagwat’s ill-timed statement on reservations but also provide a clear roadmap as to when would they get reservations in the private sector (private sector reservations could well emerge as the biggest political demand after Mandal in the next few years as the glimpses in Bihar campaign suggest).

This is North India from Sirsa in west to Bhagalpur in east and all the geographic expanse in between where ordinary voters have defined their own personal pursuits as targets for Modi to achieve. This is north India where BJP won nearly 60% of its mandate of 2014 and will face the real anti-incumbency some 3 and a half years from now.* Brand NaMo is slowly but surely getting diluted here because of trivial vagaries of everyday life (no, not just the 200 rupees’ dal or 80 rupees’ onion but way beyond that). Yet, one cannot blame the voters alone for this trivialization because the BJP and Modi also seem to have made the classic mistake of over-leveraging a brand in a fast saturating market.*

After the hectic 2014 campaign, the PM has addressed nearly a hundred election rallies in the last year and a half. Not only that, he constantly speaks about every minor municipal election victory from Madhya Pradesh to Leh Ladakh. BJP does not hesitate one bit to use Modi as the sole face of the campaign even for BBMP elections. So why shouldn’t a voter in Bangalore want to complain about the non-disposal of garbage in front of their home in Jayanagar (one of Asia’s biggest middle class colonies in Bangalore), for they have voted for Modi rather than the local corporator for all purposes and intents?

*Brand NaMo needs to be reinvented and reinvented fast. This whole top-down approach is now suffering the usual wear and tear of the law of diminishing returns. BJP as a party of governance needs to evolve into a more horizontal structure where in local faces can also be held accountable* – what use is a towering leader like Chaudhary Birender Singh if he cannot command the presence of merely 1600 people for a public meeting?

In states where BJP has powerful local leaders like Shivraj Singh Chouhan or Vasundhara Raje or even a Yeddiyurappa, voters are willing to bet on the local leadership to solve their problems, but in vast expanses of north India, brand NaMo is slowly facing the challenges of triviality and this is where the horizontal integration of local brands to complement tireless Modi campaigning is most needed.* In fact, the Prime Minister himself ought to use his campaign presence sparingly over the next 2-3 years and instead concentrate more on providing the right vision for governance, else brand NaMo will face the same dangers that brand Rajiv faced in the late 80’s when a nation lost all her hope and an entire generation of Indians began to believe in coalition governments where no leader or party was fully trusted to govern Bharat.*



IndoCarib said:


> Why Mangalore’s Catholics are joining RSS against Tipu Sultan | india | Hindustan Times


As I said, Tipu is hated by both Christians & Hindus from Mangalore to the Malabar.

@mooppan anna- could u verify?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> This genius can't even win a municipal election in his hometown. Forget winning, nobody even knows him & he is an electoral strategist for the BJP.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



These are the kind of intellectual strategists they have 

Btw excellent analysis by Praveen ,BJP clueless as always


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664458645019602944





Oh their personal lives and sexual orientation should not really matter. They remain our esteemed public figures. Jai Ho Secular India Ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> These are the kind of intellectual strategists they have
> 
> Btw excellent analysis by Praveen ,BJP clueless as always



Analysis and head banging sessions will go on as we head bang here.

The problem is BJP doesnt have much good friends in media. They never take pains in cultivation of good journalist who will write about NDA achievements n support them in any good or bad decisions.

bjp needs to focus on above to create good image for 2019.

People like Praveen patil can give good insights and strategies for elections considering how accurately he cud justify bihar elections with limited manpower and money

Poor guy went bankrupt with no money left for last 2 phases of bihar elections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664446900561539076

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

How are you friends? Posting after 2 days 

A very happy and prosperous Diwali to you all

@Star Wars @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly 

So.... Bihar is over.... But everything to fight for in the next 3 years 

One thing I have noticed most right wingers are 'pu$$ies' and are depressed easily (me included).... look at the leftists and Congressis.... even after 2014 debacle how they are manipulating the media and the society at large....

Bihar is gone but we have India to look after. In fact, we got 35% of Biharis who had faith in Modi's development. Unfortunately, its us vs all from now on I am afraid.

As @magudi said, we need to now plan accordingly. Include more and more allies.... even if that means giving them extra space in the respective states (read Shiv Sena or TDP @Darmashkian ). Afterall, our aim is to have Modi again in 2019-2024.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyisthelimit

Happy Diwali to you too @Tridibans @Star Wars @ nair saab @magudi @SwAggeR @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Marxist @Joe Shearer @Guynextdoor2 @ marxist @Bitter Melon

Everyone whom i missed too.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

skyisthelimit said:


> Happy Diwali to you too @Tridibans @Star Wars @ nair saab @magudi @SwAggeR @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Marxist @Joe Shearer @Guynextdoor2 @ marxist @Bitter Melon
> 
> Everyone whom i missed too.



You missed me

Shows i am irrelevant here

Bye forever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

skyisthelimit said:


> Happy Diwali to you too @Tridibans @Star Wars @ nair saab @magudi @SwAggeR @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Marxist @Joe Shearer @Guynextdoor2 @ marxist @Bitter Melon
> 
> Everyone whom i missed too.


happy diwali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> You missed me
> 
> Shows i am irrelevant here
> 
> Bye forever




You are an AAPtard agent disguised as a Congressi who is a Sanghi from Heart but actually a RJD supporter

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bitter Melon

skyisthelimit said:


> Happy Diwali to you too @Tridibans @Star Wars @ nair saab @magudi @SwAggeR @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Marxist @Joe Shearer @Guynextdoor2 @ marxist @Bitter Melon
> 
> Everyone whom i missed too.



A Very Happy and Prosperous Diwali to you too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664467844663525376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> You missed me
> 
> Shows i am irrelevant here
> 
> Bye forever



Buddy don't exaggerate now.

I did tag you, please see your name.



magudi said:


> He should ideally be doing that
> 
> But unfortunately , unlike Indira, Modi is a practicing Hindu
> 
> Cowardliness runs through his veins



I believe he is kind of stuck and having phobia with bold decisions considering his past.

He is a PM and everyone is scrutinizing him with lens. Perhaps that's y he is acting cowardice, not speaking up against BJP rabid dog members who bark at drop of hat n so on.

He is one lauhar ki and sau sonar ki type... CONgi and Media might give 100 sonar ki, BUT before 2019, he will surely give one LOHAR ki and change the winds.

I am praying to Goddess Laxmi today to give MODI money in form of FDI, FOREX and success in MAKE IN INDIA program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664455829089730560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664468020647981057

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664455829089730560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664468020647981057


arrested? sidha thokna tha saalo ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

SwAggeR said:


> It' very sorry state of affairs !!
> 
> But guess what Bihari ladies voted for Jungle raj . They deserve every bit of it. So sorry !! I have no sympathy for them !!


what if they target the upper caste hindus and dalits, that voted for bjp ???


----------



## skyisthelimit

itachii said:


> what if they target the upper caste hindus and dalits, that voted for bjp ???



You should try to see press meeting on Sunday evening.
Lalu and Nitish sitting beside each other.
Lalu openly on TV threatening Higher castes and others who voted for BJP.
Nitish face was kind of in embarrassment.

Its just the beginning now. BJP needs to seriously play propaganda in local news of atrocities, kidnappings and blah blah.

Show the people how poor was their choice.

Go to same low level as CONg has gone in national level. That is the only way to hurt Niku image.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

SwAggeR said:


> Agreed we need someone from OBC quota to head RSS.



why not a dalit ?? missionaries and jihadi parties are trying to drift dalits away from hinduism. we should focus on bringing dalits back to hinduism.



skyisthelimit said:


> You should try to see press meeting on Sunday evening.
> Lalu and Nitish sitting beside each other.
> Lalu openly on TV threatening Higher castes and others who voted for BJP.
> Nitish face was kind of in embarrassment.
> 
> Its just the beginning now. BJP needs to seriously play propaganda in local news of atrocities, kidnappings and blah blah.
> 
> Show the people how poor was their choice.
> 
> Go to same low level as CONg has gone in national level. That is the only way to hurt Niku image.



any links for the press meat ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShrestaBharath

Star Wars said:


> Any elections before that ?


Assam will go to poll along with WB, TN,KE and Pondy.


----------



## danger007

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664461525151707137




he is a businessman


----------



## Bitter Melon

danger007 said:


> he is a businessman



Of course that must be the reason, otherwise who will want to celebrate a Pagan festival like Diwali!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

You’ve Lost The Media Plot, Mr Modi; Time To Get It Back | Swarajya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

skyisthelimit said:


> You should try to see press meeting on Sunday evening.
> Lalu and Nitish sitting beside each other.
> Lalu openly on TV threatening Higher castes and others who voted for BJP.
> Nitish face was kind of in embarrassment.
> 
> Its just the beginning now. BJP needs to seriously play propaganda in local news of atrocities, kidnappings and blah blah.
> 
> Show the people how poor was their choice.
> 
> Go to same low level as CONg has gone in national level. That is the only way to hurt Niku image.



Any link for that press conference ?


----------



## Jason bourne

Echo_419 said:


> Any link for that press conference ?




BJP should give unconditional support to lalu prashad Yadav for CM ship and close fodder case ... nitish ki manki ankh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664667449942405120
That is why November 10th was chosen for Tipu Jayanti by Dear Congress CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sky lord

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664667449942405120
> That is why November 10th was chosen for Tipu Jayanti by Dear Congress CM.


Yeah, I noticed this too. Why celebrate 10 days early on Diwali day? 

I think what Congress is doing (and it is working for them) is to try and provoke strong reaction from Hindu groups. The worst of these reactions are then publicized heavily to make them sound insane. 

It seems to be working, somebody made a death threat and it was on every news channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Sky lord said:


> Yeah, I noticed this too. Why celebrate 10 days early on Diwali day?
> 
> I think what Congress is doing (and it is working for them) is to try and provoke strong reaction from Hindu groups. The worst of these reactions are then publicized heavily to make them sound insane.
> 
> It seems to be working, somebody made a death threat and it was on every news channel.



The death threat was made to Pratap Simha, by pro-Tipu organizations which channels are ignoring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Kejirwal is going after Jaitley now. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664686931742093313


----------



## Sky lord

ranjeet said:


> Kejirwal is going after Jaitley now.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664686931742093313


This is becoming like a Mughal court. Everyone is trying to knife everyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ranjeet said:


> arrested? sidha thokna tha saalo ko.



Why? B'coz they are Muslims?


----------



## magudi

Sikh hardliners announce removal of head priests - The Times of India

Karnataka govt's Tipu Sultan mistake: Was 10 Nov his birthday or the day he hanged 700 Melkote Iyengars? - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sky lord

magudi said:


> Sikh hardliners announce removal of head priests - The Times of India
> 
> Karnataka govt's Tipu Sultan mistake: Was 10 Nov his birthday or the day he hanged 700 Melkote Iyengars? - Firstpost


You mean Congress was celebrating the day he hung Iyengars? 

the BJP should push this for publicity

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664316174063177728
Check it out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664050301398216704
Check this out too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

skyisthelimit said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664316174063177728
> Check it out



They always do that. Hide behind women and children and then cry about innocents killed.

Underworld teams up with terror groups to create communal divide in India - Oneindia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664664972199264256

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

Jungle raj returns in Bihar, dalit raped on DM office premises, woman constable molested | Make In India, Startups, Digital India, 100 Smart Cities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Gujarat riots debate rages again as PM Modi lands in London, but why is it we don’t talk about the lives that were saved? - Firstpost

----------------------------------------

Left's Idea of women empowerment. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664793118273765376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

"Modinotwelcome"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664758245286764544










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664814923256479744

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fsayed

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664758245286764544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664814923256479744


Economy not out of danger zone as inflation up, IIP down - The Economic Times


----------



## magudi

Good speech by Modi


----------



## Abingdonboy

The level of stupidity on display by George Galloway in this video is mind boggling:







Claiming that Hindus are using the Swasitika because they are supporters of Hitler!

@Star Wars @Bang Galore @ranjeet 

This just undermines the entire premise of his (and many others') protests.




11ping said:


> When will he start spending time in India than foreign trips , he is no different from manmohan who also was always on foreign trip


Says it all:










I honestly don't understand all those who keep criticising him for making such foreign trips, he is hardly doing it for pleasure. He intentionally runs a very tight schedule so as to cover as much ground as possible when abroad. Promoting India's rise and attracting investment need to be done and there is clearly tangible result already from his foreign tours (unprecedented FDI).

And this is the 21st century, he has access to satellites communications and is able to run most day to day affairs anywhere in the world. 


Anyone who criticises him for being abroad is, in my opinion, stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> The level of stupidity on display by George Galloway in this video is mind boggling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that Hindus are using the Swasitika because they are supporters of Hitler!
> 
> @Star Wars @Bang Galore @ranjeet
> 
> This just undermines the entire premise of his (and many others') protests.
> 
> 
> 
> Says it all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't understand all those who keep criticising him for making such foreign trips, he is hardly doing it for pleasure. He intentionally runs a very tight schedule so as to cover as much ground as possible when abroad. Promoting India's rise and attracting investment need to be done and there is clearly tangible result already from his foreign tours (unprecedented FDI).
> 
> And this is the 21st century, he has access to satellites communications and is able to run most day to day affairs anywhere in the world.
> 
> 
> Anyone who criticises him for being abroad is, in my opinion, stupid.



At least who all were there at protest got a bit of sun in this cold weather. This is what I was talking about When we were discussing why Modi didn't visited UK earlier. Although he did take a bit of gamble planning it right after bihar elections where he assumed his party will win but after the loss, one can see that glow on his face is not there. He needs to take couple of days off after this trip he doesn't look 100%. 

As far as his foreign trips are concerned it's just Congress trying to divert attention from what Modi can bring back from his trips.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> At least who all were there at protest got a bit of sun in this cold weather. This is what I was talking about When we were discussing why Modi didn't visited UK earlier. Although he did take a bit of gamble planning it right after bihar elections where he assumed his party will win but after the loss, one can see that glow on his face is not there. He needs to take couple of days off after this trip he doesn't look 100%.
> 
> As far as his foreign trips are concerned it's just Congress trying to divert attention from what Modi can bring back from his trips.


I don't know the Bihar result has contributed to his apparent lack of "glow" but this entire trip definitely seems to be a bit of a damp squid when compared to most of his others for a number of reasons. I would say that the amount of negativity surrounding his visit is largely to blame but this is further exacerbated by the luke warm Indo-UK ties as a whole. Modi's visits to the US, France and Japan all had clear strategic implications, the visit to the UK seems to be a bit "meh"- a formality, a continuing of established ties but nothing groundbreaking or historic.


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't know the Bihar result has contributed to his apparent lack of "glow" but this entire trip definitely seems to be a bit of a damp squid when compared to most of his others for a number of reasons. I would say that the amount of negativity surrounding his visit is largely to blame but this is further exacerbated by the luke warm Indo-UK ties as a whole. Modi's visits to the US, France and Japan all had clear strategic implications, the visit to the UK seems to be a bit "meh"- a formality, a continuing of established ties but nothing groundbreaking or historic.


He invested lot of time and energy in Bihar, plus after the loss anti modi brigade has it's tail up and they pumped in more efforts in their protest. Plus back home here media channels are debating over the 3 questions asked by the british press to modi about 'growing intolerance', 'visa ban post 2002' and 'protests against his visit' not over what will be the outcome of this visit.


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> Plus back home here media channels are debating over the 3 questions asked by the british press to modi about 'growing intolerance', 'visa ban post 2002' and 'protests against his visit' not over what will be the outcome of this visit.


In my opinion this is simply reflective of the fact that this visit is significantly lacking anything of real substance. There was extensive foreboding of similar protests when Modi visited the US and an even more compelling angle regarding the visa ban considering the aggressive stance the US had taken on this but this was entirely overshadowed once he touched down. After that there was a lot for these insatiable news sites to discuss in terms of take aways from the trip. That this UK visit has almost nothing worth discussing means they have to fill the airtime with these distractions to a larger degree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Lots of interesting articles are coming up in Guardian. 

India is being ruled by a Hindu Taliban | Anish Kapoor | Comment is free | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Typical opposition + Pak protests. I think Pak will spend all their aid money in funding anti India protests around the world and on twitter.
Congis on the other hand will run out of comparisons by the 5th year, they've already gone ISIS, Hitler,Taliban...not much left


----------



## SarthakGanguly

TejasMk3 said:


> Typical opposition + **** protests. I think Pak will spend all their aid money in funding anti India protests around the world and on twitter.
> Congis on the other hand will run out of comparisons by the 5th year, they've already gone ISIS, Hitler,Taliban...not much left


Pls. Lets not blame Pakistan here. The biggest Indian haters are ... Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> Typical opposition + Pak protests. I think Pak will spend all their aid money in funding anti India protests around the world and on twitter.
> Congis on the other hand will run out of comparisons by the 5th year, they've already gone ISIS, Hitler,Taliban...not much left


Pakistanis have nothing to do with these protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rain Man said:


> Lots of interesting articles are coming up in Guardian.
> 
> India is being ruled by a Hindu Taliban | Anish Kapoor | Comment is free | The Guardian


That's the fourth (or so) highly evocative article that Guardian has run on Modi's trip to the UK in the past week, not even Xi got this much hate form them (but then the Chiense are very good at cracking down on dissent).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

SarthakGanguly said:


> Pls. Lets not blame Pakistan here. The biggest Indian haters are ... Indians.





ranjeet said:


> Pakistanis have nothing to do with these protests.


They certainly do tag along though...atleast online, their top trend was #LondonRejectsModism 
Also saw this










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664848703010795520
I dont know who this Galloway guy is but check out his retweets, constant rants about Zionist/Hindu fascism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> They certainly do tag along though...atleast online, their top trend was #LondonRejectsModism
> Also saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664848703010795520
> I dont know who this Galloway guy is but check out his retweets, constant rants about Zionist/Hindu fascism


@Abingdonboy posted his video ealier in this thread, it's worth checking out. he has no idea what he is going on about.


----------



## Abingdonboy

TejasMk3 said:


> They certainly do tag along though...atleast online, their top trend was #LondonRejectsModism
> Also saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664848703010795520
> I dont know who this Galloway guy is but check out his retweets, constant rants about Zionist/Hindu fascism


He's a total effing clown who has made a career out of it and, somehow, has managed to get himself elected MP numerous times.


See this video:







The levels of his ignorance are simply mind-boggling and his companion is just nodding along as if it is gospel!!


A crazy world we live in where idiots roam completely without fear of being challenged.



TejasMk3 said:


>


It saddens and angers me to see my fellow Sikhs associating themselves with the kind of terrorists and clowns seen in this pic and protesting Modi as a whole.

The fact is, there is nothing personal against Modi driving these Sikhs to be there but are there to protest/signal to what he represents as the Prime Minister of India. They aren't even protesting- look at their placards (not those of the ret@rds surrounding them) they are simply calling for justice for the 1984 atrocities- a perfectly legitimate request I think we can all agree. The belligerence and indifference consecutive GoIs have taken on this matter has simply led to a great deal of, particularly amongst the older generation who had to live through those horrid events, feeling of being disenfranchised with the Indian government as a whole.

If Modi were to act on the 1984 debacle he would immediately see the benefits- no protests from Sikhs in foreign lands and an almost extinction of the Khalistan cause in one foul swoop.

Besides, who wouldn't want to see scumbags like Tytler behind bars instead of smugly smiling on national television debates?

It seems like an obvious low hanging fruit but, again, one he has failed to move forward on.



@kbd-raaf @Koovie @Star Wars @Echo_419 @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> It saddens and angers me to see my fellow Sikhs associating themselves with the kind of terrorists and clowns seen in this pic and protesting Modi as a whole.
> 
> The fact is, there is nothing personal against Modi driving these Sikhs to be there but are there to protest/signal to what he represents as the Prime Minister of India. They aren't even protesting- look at their placards (not those of the ret@rds surrounding them) they are simply calling for justice for the 1984 atrocities- a perfectly legitimate request I think we can all agree. The belligerence and indifference consecutive GoIs have taken on this matter has simply led to a great deal of, particularly amongst the older generation who had to live through those horrid events, feeling of being disenfranchised with the Indian government as a whole.
> 
> If Modi were to act on the 1984 debacle he would immediately see the benefits- no protests from Sikhs in foreign lands and an almost extinction of the Khalistan cause in one foul swoop.
> 
> Besides, who wouldn't want to see scumbags like Tytler behind bars instead of smugly smiling on national television debates?
> 
> It seems like an obvious low hanging fruit but, again, one he has failed to move forward on.
> 
> 
> 
> @kbd-raaf @Koovie @Star Wars @Echo_419 @ranjeet



Can't really blame Sikhs for protesting against Government of India for demanding justice. They are the ones with a legitimate cause. Modi did meet leaders of Sikh community before the guard of honor but I wonder if he will help them get justice. I really want him to but will he be able to? I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Abingdonboy said:


> He's a totally effing clown who has made a career out of it and, somehow, has managed to get himself elected MP numerous times.
> 
> 
> See this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The levels of his ignorance are simply mind-boggling and his companion is just nodding along as if it is gospel!!
> 
> 
> A crazy world we live in where idiots roam completely without fear of being challenged.
> 
> 
> It saddens and angers me to see my fellow Sikhs associating themselves with the kind of terrorists and clowns seen in this pic and protesting Modi as a whole.
> 
> The fact is, there is nothing personal against Modi driving these Sikhs to be there but are there to protest/signal to what he represents as the Prime Minister of India. They aren't even protesting- look at their placards (not those of the ret@rds surrounding them) they are simply calling for justice for the 1984 atrocities- a perfectly legitimate request I think we can all agree. The belligerence and indifference consecutive GoIs have taken on this matter has simply led to a great deal of, particularly amongst the older generation who had to live through those horrid events, feeling of being disenfranchised with the Indian government as a whole.
> 
> If Modi were to act on the 1984 debacle he would immediately see the benefits- no protests from Sikhs in foreign lands and an almost extinction of the Khalistan cause in one foul swoop.
> 
> Besides, who wouldn't want to see scumbags like Tytler behind bars instead of smugly smiling on national television debates?
> 
> It seems like an obvious low hanging fruit but, again, one he has failed to move forward on.
> 
> 
> 
> @kbd-raaf @Koovie @Star Wars @Echo_419 @ranjeet



What can Modi do in 1984 matter? 

My friend, this is a slippery slope, the matter lies before courts and they have their own due processes which they possessively guard and brook no political interference. Indian Judiciary is like a lioness with her cub when it comes to her independence and Legislature should not interfere.

What Modi can do in IMHO is set up another inquiry and we all know how that will go. In addition Punjab is really volatile right now due to recent desecration of Guru Granth Sahab, This meeting called which appointed Indira Assassin as a head of Akal Takht and the heavy handed foolish reaction by the Punjab Govt. A step by Modi would incentivise Congress to go on all sorts of mischief and Congress has anti-incumbancy factor against SAD going for it. 


I am open to all opinions but perhaps it would help if we all take a deep breath and take a long term view

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

utraash said:


> If that double standards stands to Offending Muslims then I must .....
> Try to draw the distinction between haram consumption given in Islam ( pork not worth to consume n its not holy animal to you) n slaughtering a holy figure to Hindus... That's the wide difference.....


It is not "worth of consumption", it is "prohibited from consumption" which is very much similar to what beef consumption is, yet no one bothers the pork eaters. And No, Cow is not holy to all Hindus(If you want to include Dalits and South Indians within the term "Hindu"), it is only the cow belt region which insist on it. Even rats(Ganesh's vehicle), snakes and other animals are holy in your religion, yet you don't mind killing them, then why create issues over beef, Is it to antagonize us? 



utraash said:


> I am saying your culinary habit doesn't offend me except the cow slaughtering on the pretext of secularism exclusively one sided to appease you ppl.....


The very secularism has stopped us from following our culinary habits aka banned cow slaughter(Article 48). LOL Not sure who's appeasement is this for!!!



utraash said:


> Drawing cartoons offends you so is the slaughtering to Hindus.... Get this clear ......
> If You don't respect my sensitivities then don't expect same for yours .....


How do you intend to draw comparison between Cow Slaughter and cartoon drawings? Apt comparison would be drawing paintings of your Gods/Goddesses...



utraash said:


> Mf Hussain died his natural death despite his extreme offenses .... Replace those pics with prophet n Allah he would have been ripped apart on the recommendation of religious doctrine by his own green folks without if n but.....


MF Hussain was lucky not to be lynched like an Akhlaq, What do you have to say about Kalbaurgi and other artists who are either killed or attacked for their ideas on Hinduism?


----------



## skyisthelimit

6 significant agreements among £9 billion India-UK deals- The Times of India

*6 significant agreements among £9 billion India-UK deals*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Spectre @Star Wars @magudi @Echo_419 @ranjeet this is what really pi$$es me off about Modi. He has clearly done a vast amount of good for India's development agenda (as the leader of the govt it is his vision that is being enacted so he is entitled to the credit), far more than the media is willing to admit. But that is the problem- he is _*allowing*_ his good deeds to be undone by those within his very party and further compounded by his silence (yes, he can't respond to all of his critics but he hasn't even responded to a single one).

You cannot blame the Opposition for jumping on any morsel of "ammunition" given to them- in the dysfunctional democracy that is India these clowns take the title "opposition" all too literally and it plays to the petty nature of Indian politics to make political capital out of the failings of others.

You CAN and should blame the PM and his government for giving them the ammunition in the first place, they are shooting themselves in the foot, the leg and every other appendage one can name.

The way I see it is that Modi has a once in a generation opportunity to get India in the right path, the fundamentals of the economy are all strong, the world is looking at India to pick up the slack from China's slowing economy, India's population is aspirational to the sufficient degree and he has managed to do what many thought was highly implausible- achieve an absolute majority in the LS. All the stars are alining as it were, and yet he is squandering it. Yes, no one could reasonably expect him to entirely live up to the pre-election hype but that in itself is conceding ground, qualifying what "success" is and, ultimately, diminishing the hopes we should have for his tenureship. And, in fact, from what I can tell Modi is not one to accept anything less than meeting his goals- he hasn't publicly issued any excuses in the past 18 months for apparent failings on his part. He is progressing forward nonetheless and I think it is only right that we hold him to a higher standard than simply (slightly) bettering the performance of the UPA-2. As such I would say that my current dissatisfaction with Modi is justified. 


That post went on far longer than I had intended and ended up being a bit of a rant because of how frustrating this situation is to me. This was meant to be an aside to a comment I made in the Indian economy section relating to some impressive performances but I thought it would be more appropriate to post it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> @Spectre @Star Wars @magudi @Echo_419 @ranjeet this is what really pi$$es me off about Modi. He has clearly done a vast amount of good for India's development agenda (as the leader of the govt it is his vision that is being enacted so he is entitled to the credit), far more than the media is willing to admit. But that is the problem- he is _*allowing*_ his good deeds to be undone by those within his very party and further compounded by his silence (yes, he can't respond to all of his critics but he hasn't even responded to a single one).
> 
> You cannot blame the Opposition for jumping on any morsel of "ammunition" given to them- in the dysfunctional democracy that is India these clowns take the title "opposition" all too literally and it plays to the petty nature of Indian politics to make political capital out of the failings of others.
> 
> You CAN and should blame the PM and his government for giving them the ammunition in the first place, they are shooting themselves in the foot, the leg and every other appendage one can name.
> 
> The way I see it is that Modi has a once in a generation opportunity to get India in the right path, the fundamentals of the economy are all strong, the world is looking at India to pick up the slack from China's slowing economy, India's population is aspirational to the sufficient degree and he has managed to do what many thought was highly implausible- achieve an absolute majority in the LS. All the stars are alining as it were, and yet he is squandering it. Yes, no one could reasonably expect him to entirely live up to the pre-election hype but that in itself is conceding ground, qualifying what "success" is and, ultimately, diminishing the hopes we should have for his tenureship. And, in fact, from what I can tell Modi is not one to accept anything less than meeting his goals- he hasn't publicly issued any excuses in the past 18 months for apparent failings on his part. He is progressing forward nonetheless and I think it is only right that we hold him to a higher standard than simply (slightly) bettering the performance of the UPA-2. As such I would say that my current dissatisfaction with Modi is justified.
> 
> 
> That post went on far longer than I had intended and ended up being a bit of a rant because of how frustrating this situation is to me. This was meant to be an aside to a comment I made in the Indian economy section relating to some impressive performances but I thought it would be more appropriate to post it here.



Unfortunately hotheads are reality of Indian politics but BJP leaders needs to be more careful whenever they open their mouth, It would be highly beneficial for Indian growth story if they learn two words "No comments" to every question media put up to them. I hope after Bihar fiasco Modi and BJP learned it's lesson and instead of blaming others first check themselves . Every word they utter is being put under the microscope for a possible controversy. They now need to STFU and get down to some serious business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> This calumny has been posted and debunked multiple times but followers of "war religion of Hebrew god" never stop lying and misconstruing.
> 
> Fellow Sanghi posters,
> 
> I am hospitalized atm and could not write detailed reply, but anyone interested in academic refutation should start a thread in this forum Asian History - Historum - History Forums . There is a poster @Jinit who would provide you with proper academic refutation of this kind of bull.


Even I don't have time to write long posts but let me inform you that I have posted many references to support my claims. And I haven't seen anyone posting a "proper academic refutation". Anyways get well soon...



utraash said:


> He is not interested in refutation either rather equating the brutal acts of two different ppl of different background... He believes the sword of the sand dwellers were on the righteous path of religion which talks plenty on WHAT AMOUNT OF WAR BOOTY TO SHARED AMONG THE MERCENARIES....
> Do you really think he cares for human life or humanity at first place who hold DP of mass murderer.....
> I believe we must appreciate the same way to brutalities of Israeli forces defending their border...... N Israelis are the only one who are giving them a taste of their own history of brutality ......


You seem to know more of me, than myself... Anyways look into your own history, then do comment. And please avoid PN Oak's history for your references...

You can support and cheer Israeli atrocities, that's expected of you. Its not something which bothers me...


----------



## skyisthelimit

*The new bankruptcy code can stimulate credit availability for entrepreneurs.*

*Dealing With Failure | The Indian Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Spectre said:


> What can Modi do in 1984 matter?
> 
> My friend, this is a slippery slope, the matter lies before courts and they have their own due processes which they possessively guard and brook no political interference. Indian Judiciary is like a lioness with her cub when it comes to her independence and Legislature should not interfere.



No doubt true sir, I am not advocating political interference in the judicial process- opening that can of worms would ultimately lead to his dismissal in 2019. I would simply like for it to be publicly stated that this was a priority area for the GoI and this be followed by relentless pressure applied to the relevant law enforcement agencies involved (CBI most likely). I had seen an interview of the former head of the CBI in regards to the return of Chotta Rajan to India and one point he made clear was that the CBI is a world class investigative agency who will carry out their mandate but they have to be supported by the political establishment. Cases where there is political will progress at a much faster rate than those without. This is true of all law enforcement agencies anywhere in the world so let's not pretend India is any different.

Not to be crass sir, but the matter has been with the Indian judiciary for decades now with little tangibles to show so the "leave it to them" approach might not be the sole remedy. 

In February 2015 the GoI had ordered the formation of a SIT for the 1984 atrocities that was to submit its report to the MHA within 6 months (thus should be with the MHA right now) and yet there seems to be no news beyond that. Who knows if there is a bottleneck within his own government at some level that could be cleared up- we have seen that he likes to take a "hands on approach" with governance (thinking specifically of his unrelenting approach to clearing the vast infrastructure project backlog) so perhaps this approach is needed for these matters too.

It should be made clear from the PM himself that the prosecution of all wrongdoers in the 1984 case is a priority-nothing more, nothing less. I am not asking him to overstep his mandate and interfere with the judicial process.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

skyisthelimit said:


> *The new bankruptcy code can stimulate credit availability for entrepreneurs.*
> 
> *Dealing With Failure | The Indian Express*


share it in the Indian economy sticky thread bro.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> So in Secular India word of a bhakt doesn't carry as much weight as it does for a secular guy?


No empty claims please... So when did you start accepting words of a secular without asking for proof


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> No empty claims please... So when did you start accepting words of a secular without asking for proof


His birthday is on 20th Nov yet congress celebrated it on Diwali .. what you have to say about that? 
Karnataka govt's Tipu Sultan blunder: Was 10 Nov his birthday, or the day he hanged 700 Melkote Iyengars? - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> Can't really blame Sikhs for protesting against Government of India for demanding justice. They are the ones with a legitimate cause. Modi did meet leaders of Sikh community before the guard of honor but I wonder if he will help them get justice. I really want him to but will he be able to? I don't know.


He met Sikh leaders in Canada too and these are nice gestures (to at least acknowledge such groups) but I can certainly see it being seen as inadequate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> share it in the Indian economy sticky thread bro.



Yes bhai. Done



ranjeet said:


> His birthday is on 20th Nov yet congress celebrated it on Diwali .. what you have to say about that?
> Karnataka govt's Tipu Sultan blunder: Was 10 Nov his birthday, or the day he hanged 700 Melkote Iyengars? - Firstpost



What is there to think?
Make it a big issue... Start protest march in Delhi and showcase SOGA and RAGA as culprits. Ask both of to give a statement of the doing of their CM
Put it in MEDIA
Pay some famous bloggers to write non stop for next 2 weeks.

Such is the occasion to give one LOHAR ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> He met Sikh leaders in Canada too and these are nice gestures (to at least acknowledge such groups) but I can certainly see it being seen as inadequate.


I wonder what he keeps on telling them. Either take firm actions or simply don't play with the emotions. If a state will keep on ignoring her own citizens resentment will only grow and fuel further tensions. It's been very disappoint to say the least on this front, but if he announce anything near Punjab elections he won't be any different than average Indian politician who use death of innocents to play politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> His birthday is on 20th Nov yet congress celebrated it on Diwali .. what you have to say about that?
> Karnataka govt's Tipu Sultan blunder: Was 10 Nov his birthday, or the day he hanged 700 Melkote Iyengars? - Firstpost


But that was not the point of discussion... You claimed as follows

"No holidays where the function was organized thats for sure."

Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 3145

So please provide me the source...


----------



## ranjeet

skyisthelimit said:


> Yes bhai. Done
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to think?
> Make it a big issue... Start protest march in Delhi and showcase SOGA and RAGA as culprits. Ask both of to give a statement of the doing of their CM
> Put it in MEDIA
> Pay some famous bloggers to write non stop for next 2 weeks.
> 
> Such is the occasion to give one LOHAR ki


There was this Kannada writer who returned his award after death of protesters but media was still busy with death threats to Girish Kanard.



The_Showstopper said:


> But that was not the point of discussion... You claimed as follows
> 
> "No holidays where the function was organized thats for sure."
> 
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 3145
> 
> So please provide me the source...


I told you Official documents for such secular celebrations don't make their way to the press so quickly. It will take some time, till then what you have to say about the link I posted?


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> I wonder what he keeps on telling them


In such a situation I imagine he is better off simply listening to their grievances i.e. placation. 



ranjeet said:


> If a state will keep on ignoring her own citizens resentment will only grow and fuel further tensions. It's been very disappoint to say the least on this front,* but if he announce anything near Punjab elections he won't be any different than average Indian politician who use death of innocents to play politics.*



It is the sad reality of Indian politics- AAP did the exact same thing before the Delhi elections, I've not heard a peep out of them since entering power on this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> I told you Official documents for such secular celebrations don't make their way to the press so quickly. It will take some time, till then what you have to say about the link I posted?


Common mate... I previously posted official document of Rajasthan government's circular during Eid holiday to prove my point and you are unable to post something substantial to prove your claim...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Common mate... I previously posted official document of Rajasthan government's circular during Eid holiday to prove my point and you are unable to post something substantial to prove your claim...


how did you source that circular?


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> how did you source that circular?


Through media sources as posted then


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Through media sources as posted then


such secular circular are not TRP worthy for media to share.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> such secular circular are not TRP worthy for media to share.


LOL Ab media pe rona shuru kardiya... Bhai tu rehne de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Abingdonboy said:


> The level of stupidity on display by George Galloway in this video is mind boggling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that Hindus are using the Swasitika because they are supporters of Hitler!.


----------



## magudi

Fitch: FDI, Power Measures Show India Retains Reform Momentum| Reuters

India-UK trade deals: Hawk trainer jets, King's College Hospital branch in Chandigarh, rupee bonds in London... - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

SarthakGanguly said:


> Pls. Lets not blame Pakistan here. The biggest Indian haters are ... Indians.



I agree with you,Indians are at fault here not Pakistanis 



Abingdonboy said:


> He's a total effing clown who has made a career out of it and, somehow, has managed to get himself elected MP numerous times.
> 
> 
> See this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The levels of his ignorance are simply mind-boggling and his companion is just nodding along as if it is gospel!!
> 
> 
> A crazy world we live in where idiots roam completely without fear of being challenged.
> 
> 
> It saddens and angers me to see my fellow Sikhs associating themselves with the kind of terrorists and clowns seen in this pic and protesting Modi as a whole.
> 
> The fact is, there is nothing personal against Modi driving these Sikhs to be there but are there to protest/signal to what he represents as the Prime Minister of India. They aren't even protesting- look at their placards (not those of the ret@rds surrounding them) they are simply calling for justice for the 1984 atrocities- a perfectly legitimate request I think we can all agree. The belligerence and indifference consecutive GoIs have taken on this matter has simply led to a great deal of, particularly amongst the older generation who had to live through those horrid events, feeling of being disenfranchised with the Indian government as a whole.
> 
> If Modi were to act on the 1984 debacle he would immediately see the benefits- no protests from Sikhs in foreign lands and an almost extinction of the Khalistan cause in one foul swoop.
> 
> Besides, who wouldn't want to see scumbags like Tytler behind bars instead of smugly smiling on national television debates?
> 
> It seems like an obvious low hanging fruit but, again, one he has failed to move forward on.
> 
> 
> 
> @kbd-raaf @Koovie @Star Wars @Echo_419 @ranjeet



The only legitimate protests there is by the Sikh community, perhaps we can start a petition to demand justice for 1984



magudi said:


> Fitch: FDI, Power Measures Show India Retains Reform Momentum| Reuters
> 
> India-UK trade deals: Hawk trainer jets, King's College Hospital branch in Chandigarh, rupee bonds in London... - Firstpost



Don't post from sanghi media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL Ab media pe rona shuru kardiya... Bhai tu rehne de


Yeah when it comes to dead Hindus, it's all LOL and rhne de. Good to hear that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> cartoon drawings


Why are you against cartoon drawings? Drawing your Prophet may be blasphemy for you as a Muslim. Not so for us. Even when (not if) I draw, you have every right to protest. Not kill me.


The_Showstopper said:


> The very secularism has stopped us from following our culinary habits aka banned cow slaughter(Article 48).


Your grandparents made a mistake of choosing this country mate. Why blame us? The Constitution was adopted in 1949 November and came into force in Jan 26, 1950. The banning of cow slaughter was put in then. You have had plenty of time to shift to a place where you can enjoy your culinary habits without problems. This country was meant to be different from what the Muslims wanted in 1946-47.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

da fuq happened in Bihar


----------



## magudi

Roybot said:


> da fuq happened in Bihar





Modi woke up Yaduvanshis


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> da fuq happened in Bihar


Modi got humbled


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Modi got humbled



I think this negative media campaign is hurting Modi. Same result as Delhi, BJP needs to counter this more effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

check this kerala education department circular @nair @kurup @Star Wars @Nair saab @Aminroop @SrNair





@magudi

Thank God its not ba instead of ma

@mooppan is this part of your chris-islamization ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bitter Melon

Marxist said:


> check this kerala education department circular @nair @kurup @Star Wars @Nair saab @Aminroop @SrNair
> View attachment 271573
> 
> @magudi
> 
> Thank God its not ba instead of ma
> 
> @mooppan is this part of your chris-islamization ?



What does it say?


----------



## Marxist

Bitter Melon said:


> What does it say?



its a spelling mistake ,They typed CM's name as Ummer Chandi instead of oomen chandi ...ummer is a muslim name

This circular is from education department and minister is an Islamist who changed name of his official residence (Ganga to grace),issued Green dress code to teachers ,introduced Green board in school and he refused to light the lamp in public function (Claiming lamp is a Hindu icon)... 

So people are trolling him for this mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Clown saw it fit to carry on with his Wembley drama, what a bluff master this guy has turned out to be lately!


----------



## Bitter Melon

Libtards are Libtards everywhere in the world!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Lol at ummer chandy




Marxist said:


> check this kerala education department circular @nair @kurup @Star Wars @Nair saab @Aminroop @SrNair
> View attachment 271573
> 
> @magudi
> 
> Thank God its not ba instead of ma
> 
> @mooppan is this part of your chris-islamization ?


----------



## ranjeet

I think Congress bought most of the tickets and Modi's wembley event will also turn out to be huge embarrassment for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> I think Congress bought most of the tickets and Modi's wembley event will also turn out to be huge embarrassment for him.



#Modicanthidegenocide



11ping said:


> Some people have been planted to throw shoes at modi according to reliable sources



Reliable as in pappu ?


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> #Modicanthidegenocide


He wear it on his sleeves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665139400129568768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665146991077416960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665148079679623168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Bitter Melon said:


> Libtards are Libtards everywhere in the world!!!!



Could be a staged video. I have not met any American, liberal, conservative, libertarian or whatever who would support Sharia law. Either that or they are incredibly stupid and have no idea what Sharia law is. 



Abingdonboy said:


> He's a total effing clown who has made a career out of it and, somehow, has managed to get himself elected MP numerous times.
> 
> 
> See this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The levels of his ignorance are simply mind-boggling and his companion is just nodding along as if it is gospel!!
> 
> 
> A crazy world we live in where idiots roam completely without fear of being challenged.
> 
> 
> It saddens and angers me to see my fellow Sikhs associating themselves with the kind of terrorists and clowns seen in this pic and protesting Modi as a whole.
> 
> The fact is, there is nothing personal against Modi driving these Sikhs to be there but are there to protest/signal to what he represents as the Prime Minister of India. They aren't even protesting- look at their placards (not those of the ret@rds surrounding them) they are simply calling for justice for the 1984 atrocities- a perfectly legitimate request I think we can all agree. The belligerence and indifference consecutive GoIs have taken on this matter has simply led to a great deal of, particularly amongst the older generation who had to live through those horrid events, feeling of being disenfranchised with the Indian government as a whole.
> 
> If Modi were to act on the 1984 debacle he would immediately see the benefits- no protests from Sikhs in foreign lands and an almost extinction of the Khalistan cause in one foul swoop.
> 
> Besides, who wouldn't want to see scumbags like Tytler behind bars instead of smugly smiling on national television debates?
> 
> It seems like an obvious low hanging fruit but, again, one he has failed to move forward on.
> 
> 
> 
> @kbd-raaf @Koovie @Star Wars @Echo_419 @ranjeet



Isn't George Galloway a famous Jihadi/Islamist apologist?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

somebody please tell me this picture is photo shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> somebody please tell me this picture is photo shop.



Its not, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> somebody please tell me this picture is photo shop.



Not photoshopped.

ASEAN Gala dinner cambodia - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> Its not, lol.


Then I believe it's a bigger wardrobe disaster than Janet Jackson's nip slip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

jaunty said:


> Could be a staged video. I have not met any American, liberal, conservative, libertarian or whatever who would support Sharia law.



Read the comment section and it turns out to be true. Point is they do not even know what Sharia law is, never heard of it in their life ever before, but just going to okay it because they heard Hillary is backing it.


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> Then I believe it's a bigger wardrobe disaster than Janet Jackson's nip slip.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jaunty said:


>


Even the Secular robot chose to dress up in Saffron shirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> Even the Secular robot chose to dress up in Saffron shirt.



His luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Sanghified.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665138581267070976


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Roybot said:


> Sanghified.




Maa Bete ki Sarkar


----------



## ranjeet

ED confiscate Chagan Bhujbal's land worth Rs 160 crores. Loose change. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665161575452413952

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

ranjeet said:


> ED confiscate Chagan Bhujbal's land worth Rs 160 crores.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665161575452413952



What about the source of Income for Sharad pawar ? 

His lives in a spanking new Bungalow in Mumbai which is worth more than 130 Crores 

Address is : Bungalow No 2, Silver Oak Estate, Bhulabhai Desai Road, Mumbai 400026


----------



## magudi

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Maa Bete ki Sarkar



Long time no see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559311752500748289


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665138581267070976



So CONg leaders have already concluded Modi will not be a PM in 2019. They are afraid of how he talks.
What if Modi manages to get few more good reforms and farmers policy by 2017 end... He might change the game 180 degrees


----------



## magudi

skyisthelimit said:


> So CONg leaders have already concluded Modi will not be a PM in 2019. They are afraid of how he talks.
> What if Modi manages to get few more good reforms and farmers policy by 2017 end... He might change the game 180 degrees



Cong hoping RaGa will give tough fight


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Cong hoping RaGa will give tough fight


Had he been there at wembley instead of Modi he would have asked for pants and shirts for dhoti kurta wearing people of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Salman Khurshid in Pak, lauds Sharif, slams Modi - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> Had he been there at wembley instead of Modi he would have asked for pants and shirts for dhoti kurta wearing people of India.



He would have take whole wembly stadium to Jupiter ki sair, make whole bunch of NRIs wear dhotis


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665186380692197376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665124148880896000I hope the above tweets make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

@Abingdonboy @JanjaWeed and to all British Indians here 
Your cheeky buggers ... hats off to you guys for such a huge reception.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Dishonest politicians: Congress leaders involved in terrorism

*Congress leaders involved in terrorism*

Congress attacking RSS on terrorism is like a fox criticizing the lion. Irrespective of whether RSS members were ever involved in few small incidents anywhere or not, the Congress' record on terrorism is much much worse. Even worse is the Public Relations work of BJP and RSS. But ignoring the ineptness of the Sangh Parivar, let us look at the Congress' record in terrorism.

*On 4 October 2008 former Congress MINISTER of Gujarat Mohammad Surti was convicted* and sentenced to 20 years jail along with 5 others. These 5 others too must have been Congressmen- this can be checked from Gujarat. Link for this report:
News Archives: The Hindu

’93 Surat blasts:Ex-Congress Muslim minister gets 20 years jail | DeshGujarat

*"Former Congress Fisheries Minister of Gujarat Mohammad Surti and ten others were found guilty in 1993 Surat twin blast case by TADA court on Saturday.* *While Mohammad Surti along with four other convicts including former Congress corporator Iqbal Vadiwala received 20 year prison sentence*, another six received 10 year prison sentence. In Varachha blast case 12 were sentenced while one rickshaw-driver Asif sheikh was given benefit of doubt and was acquitted. In Railway station blast case 7 were sentenced while 4 were acquitted. Total 21 persons were found guilty out of which five are absconding.

According to police, a part of the arms cache smuggled into Mumbai for 1993 Mumbai blasts was diverted to Surat. *Mohammad Surti had procured hand grenades from the late Ahmedabad don Abdul Latif for the bombings, the court said.*

Four men accused in the station blast but still at large are listed on the Interpol red corner list as they are absconding. *One of them is Farooque Surti*(son of Mohammad Surti), who reportedly went to the extent of test firing AK-47 rifles and even exploded a grenade on the outskirts of Surat, before lobbing one at the passengers in the train."

_The Indian Express_ of March 5 2002 reported on Godhra that Congress leaders are accused in Godhra:

Mehmud Hussain Kalota, convener of the Congress district minority cell and president of the Godhra municipality
Salim Abdul Ghaffar Sheikh, president of the Panchmahal Youth Congress
Abdul Rehman Abdul Majid Ghantia, a known Congress worker
Farroukh Bhana, secretary of the district Congress committee
Haji Bilal, a known Congress worker_”_
When 31 people were convicted for Godhra roasting, 2 Congress men were given LIFE IMPRISONMENT and 1 was given DEATH penalty out of the above 5.Abdul Rehman Abdul Majid Ghantia and Farroukh Bhana have got life imprisonment and Haji Bilal has got death penalty - 3 out of these 5.
 http://www.rediff.com/news/report/the-men-convicted-for-godhra-carnage/20110222.htm

No 2 , 3 and 15 in this list are Congress people

_The Times of India_ dated 9 August 2003 also says that 25 Congress leaders were accused of being involved in attacks on Muslims. This report can be read by opening the link:
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com//india/Cong-silent-on-cadres-linked-to-Guj-riots/articleshow/122796.cms 
Justice Tewatia committee report on Godhra and after published in April 2002 also said that Narendra Modi's charge that Congress is instigating violence in Gujarat in April 2002 to collapse the NDA alliance in Delhi is hard to reject. The Congress instigated riots in Gujarat in April 2002 to get Narendra Modi sacked and NDA allies withdraw support to the Atal Bihari Vajpayee government, according to Tewatia Commitee report and also from reports of sites like rediff.com dated 22 April 2002, The Hindu dated 7 May 2002, etc.

Congress allied with *Tamil Nadu Muslim Munnetra Kazhagham (pronounced 'Kalagham', 'la' like in Tamil) *-* a party involved in the 1998 Coimbatore blasts. So much for 'links' with terrorists, Congress actually allied with this party in Tamil Nadu after the Coimbatore blasts- in 1999, 2004, 2006.*

*After the devastating Coimbatore blasts of 14 February 1998 which killed 58 people and nearly killed L K Advani, the then Congress President Sitaram Kesri made a ridiculous and bizzare allegation at that sensitive time, suspecting RSS role in the blasts.*

http://www.rediff.com/news/1998/feb/16blast2.htm 
After this, the RSS sued Sitaram kesri and there were reports that he denied having made the allegation. But he then denied having denied the allegation and stuck to his charge. Asked about the reported theft at the home of BJP vice-president O Rajagopal, Kesri said, "An RSS hand is possible in this episode too." 
Rediff On The NeT Elections 98: Kesri sticks to stand, blasts RSS out of the sky
An incident like the deadly Coimbatore blasts nearly killing Advani and killing 58 Hindus, most of whom were BJP workers also were not enough to melt the heart of Sitaram Kesri and the Congress made such a reckless statement.

The Congress Legislature Party passed a unanimous resolution in the Kerala Assembly demanding release of PDP leader Abdul Madani- prime accused in the Coimbatore blasts.

Workers of the Muslim League were involved in the Marad massacre of 2 May 2003 in Kerala in which 8 Hindus were killed. The Congress of course tried to use every trick in the book to save the murderers and never once condemned the Muslim League for this act. The judicial commission that probed the incident concluded that the Indian Union Muslim League was directly involved in both the conspiracy and execution of the massacre.This party of course was and is the ally of the Congress at the time of the 2003 attack, as well as at the time of the report of this commission as well as now. 62 were convicted for this in 2009. 
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/marad-report-slams-muslim-league/13497/ 
* Congressmen have been declared guilty for rioting and attacking and killing Hindus in Vadodara in March 2002 on 16 October 2003. Former Deputy Mayor of Vadodara and Congress leader Nisar Bapu was aquitted, but his son and son-in-law were convicted. *This was reported by at least 3 English dailies, including The Times of India on 17 October 2003. This report can be read by opening the link:
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com//india/Four-get-life-imprisonment/articleshow/236376.cms

Congress has nakedly supported terrorists in Ishrat Jahan case when Vaghela alleged that encounter was fake and Modi staged it to get public sympathy. For this, Congress can be charged with treason.The Laskar e Toiba admitted that Ishrat was its member and also David Headley after some years. But even after Lashkar's confession the Congress did not withdraw its allegation or give an apology. The reports on Lashkar e Toiba admitting Ishrat Jahan as its member can be read here:

Lashkar website admits: Ishrat is ours

Ishrat Jahan was an LeT fidayeen: Headley - The Times of India

The Hindu : National : Ishrat was our activist: Lashkar

Lalu Yadav also nakedly defended terrorists by alleging that Godhra was done by BJP/RSS even though Banerjee Committee said that it was an accident- thereby 'acquitting' BJP/RSS in Godhra. If it was an accident, how could BJP/RSS people have carried it? Despite this, Lalu alleged many times after the Banerjee report that 'RSS people killed karsewaks in Godhra'.Vaghela alleged in 2002 itself many times that Godhra was done by BJP/VHP thereby directly defending the inhuman murderers.

On 17 November 2008, the BJP spokesman Prakash Javdekar said this:

“*Congress member Vimal Mushari, who is an associate of Assam revenue minister Bhumidhar Barman, has been arrested in the recent blasts case.*Another Assam minister, *Hemant Biswasharma, has Tada (anti-terror) and arms act cases pending against him*. Terrorists arrested for the Dhemaji blasts in Assam in 2005 have confessed that they received instructions from former Congress minister Bharat Narah,” Javadekar said. 
The statement alleged that it was “no secret” that Congress ministers in Jammu and Kashmir were shielding terrorists in the Valley. 
The BJP cited cases from Maharashtra, too. “*NCP corporators Sabir Sheikh has been arrested for the recent communal riots in Dhulia. Another Congress leader, M.M. Sheikh, has been charged in the (2002) Sholapur riots,” *the statement said.
“This is just the beginning, we will thoroughly expose the Congress,” the BJP spokesperson warned."
http://www.telegraphindia.com/1081118/jsp/nation/story_10125914.jsp 

*Congress alliance with Muslim League in Kerala* has not been raised enough by BJP and the Sangh Parivar. Had the reverse been the case, Congress would not have let BJP get away with it. The credibility that Congress has gained on 'secularism' can be destroyed by repeated raising of this alliance with Muslim League by top BJP leaders, from L.K.Advani, Nitin Gadkari, to all spokespersons.

NCP workers attacked Zee Marathi's office in January 2004- how did the media respond to that?Aaj Tak invited Digvijay Singh to speak non-stop without anyone from BJP or RSS to respond and he talked of all 'social brotherhood' *without answering how the Congress supports Muslim League and TNMMK. *He also said RSS ideology was responsible for Gandhiji's assassination. *The answer to this could have given that it is Communist ideology of murder and violence, followed worldwide, that killed Gandhiji and not RSS'* *or the Congress' ideology of killing RSS people after Gandhiji's assassination in 1948 and Sikhs in 1984, that killed Mahatma Gandhiji.*

Congress allied with ULFA in Assam in 2001. At that time in 2001, Prafull Kumar Mahanta of AGP (Assam Gana Parishad) was the Chief Minister. To dethrone him and AGP, the Congress took support of the outlawed ULFA, as per the view of anyone even remotely associated with the 2001 polls of Assam. This was ditto repeated with Naxals in Andhra Pradesh in 2004 before elections. At that time, TDP was ruling with Chandrababu Naidu as Chief Minister. *After coming to power in 2004 in Andhra Pradesh on 11 May, Congress lifted the ban on Naxals on 22 July 2004,* and they did a massive show of strength in Hyderabad on 30 September 2004. The ban was lifted, of course, in lieu of support to Congress given by Naxals before the polls by common sense. But on 17 August 2005 the ban had to be re-imposed after 254 deaths in 2005 from January to 17 August- 130 civilians, 16 policemen and 108 Naxals. The opportunism resulted in 254 lives lost.

And for Digvijay's statement linking RSS with Gandhiji's assassination, he can and should be sued, and apology should not be accepted- crores of rupees should be demanded. *As a matter of fact, big fish Sonia Gandhi too can be sued for damages worth crores for her statement on 21 October 2000 in Uttar Pradesh, saying that Sangh Parivar killed Mahatma Gandhi.* The link for it is :
The Hindu : Sonia accuses Sangh Parivar of injecting communalism

That Headlines Today sting on RSS was done by Ashish Khetan. This man can be prosecuted for his 2007 Tehelka sting on Gujarat riots. It is time to take legal action against channels like Aaj Tak. This link will give enough evidence to prove it:
*http://www.gujaratriots.com/44/tehelka-lies/*

*Congress should also be asked to explain the comment by its then President Sitaram Kesri in 1998 that RSS carried out the Coimbatore blasts*.
http://www.rediff.com/news/1998/feb/16blast2.htm 

 http://www.rediff.com/news/1998/feb/20kesri.htm

Not just this the party fully backed this charge. The Tamil Nadu unit president of the party did not have any melt of heart even after the deadly blasts nearly killing Advani.
Rediff On The NeT Elections '98: The Election Interview/K V Thangabalu

And so much for democracy, *how does Congress react when the Marathi play "Me Nathuram Godse Boltoy" is played? *They indulge in violence and damage all property- though the play has been cleared. And it also banned "Da Vinci Code" in 2006 in Andhra, Punjab and DMK-Congress in Tamil Nadu. *If RSS is called 'fascist' over such petty violence, and demanded to be banned, what should be done to Congress which killed 3,000 Sikhs in 1984 and whose so many members have been declared guilty for TERRORISM and rioting? *On every point that Congress makes against RSS, it is at least 10 times guiltier. Someone should tell Sonia and Digvijay Singh that tolerence and liberalism means allowing the play "Me Nathuram Godse Boltoy" and Da Vinci Code. As for 'fascism'- *what the Congress did in 1975 makes it clear as to who is a fascist.*
This can go on and on.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

skyisthelimit said:


> Dishonest politicians: Congress leaders involved in terrorism
> 
> *Congress leaders involved in terrorism*
> 
> Congress attacking RSS on terrorism is like a fox criticizing the lion. Irrespective of whether RSS members were ever involved in few small incidents anywhere or not, the Congress' record on terrorism is much much worse. Even worse is the Public Relations work of BJP and RSS. But ignoring the ineptness of the Sangh Parivar, let us look at the Congress' record in terrorism.
> 
> *On 4 October 2008 former Congress MINISTER of Gujarat Mohammad Surti was convicted* and sentenced to 20 years jail along with 5 others. These 5 others too must have been Congressmen- this can be checked from Gujarat. Link for this report:
> News Archives: The Hindu
> 
> ’93 Surat blasts:Ex-Congress Muslim minister gets 20 years jail | DeshGujarat
> 
> *"Former Congress Fisheries Minister of Gujarat Mohammad Surti and ten others were found guilty in 1993 Surat twin blast case by TADA court on Saturday.* *While Mohammad Surti along with four other convicts including former Congress corporator Iqbal Vadiwala received 20 year prison sentence*, another six received 10 year prison sentence. In Varachha blast case 12 were sentenced while one rickshaw-driver Asif sheikh was given benefit of doubt and was acquitted. In Railway station blast case 7 were sentenced while 4 were acquitted. Total 21 persons were found guilty out of which five are absconding.
> 
> According to police, a part of the arms cache smuggled into Mumbai for 1993 Mumbai blasts was diverted to Surat. *Mohammad Surti had procured hand grenades from the late Ahmedabad don Abdul Latif for the bombings, the court said.*
> 
> Four men accused in the station blast but still at large are listed on the Interpol red corner list as they are absconding. *One of them is Farooque Surti*(son of Mohammad Surti), who reportedly went to the extent of test firing AK-47 rifles and even exploded a grenade on the outskirts of Surat, before lobbing one at the passengers in the train."
> 
> _The Indian Express_ of March 5 2002 reported on Godhra that Congress leaders are accused in Godhra:
> 
> Mehmud Hussain Kalota, convener of the Congress district minority cell and president of the Godhra municipality
> Salim Abdul Ghaffar Sheikh, president of the Panchmahal Youth Congress
> Abdul Rehman Abdul Majid Ghantia, a known Congress worker
> Farroukh Bhana, secretary of the district Congress committee
> Haji Bilal, a known Congress worker_”_
> When 31 people were convicted for Godhra roasting, 2 Congress men were given LIFE IMPRISONMENT and 1 was given DEATH penalty out of the above 5.Abdul Rehman Abdul Majid Ghantia and Farroukh Bhana have got life imprisonment and Haji Bilal has got death penalty - 3 out of these 5.
> http://www.rediff.com/news/report/the-men-convicted-for-godhra-carnage/20110222.htm
> 
> No 2 , 3 and 15 in this list are Congress people
> 
> _The Times of India_ dated 9 August 2003 also says that 25 Congress leaders were accused of being involved in attacks on Muslims. This report can be read by opening the link:
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com//india/Cong-silent-on-cadres-linked-to-Guj-riots/articleshow/122796.cms
> Justice Tewatia committee report on Godhra and after published in April 2002 also said that Narendra Modi's charge that Congress is instigating violence in Gujarat in April 2002 to collapse the NDA alliance in Delhi is hard to reject. The Congress instigated riots in Gujarat in April 2002 to get Narendra Modi sacked and NDA allies withdraw support to the Atal Bihari Vajpayee government, according to Tewatia Commitee report and also from reports of sites like rediff.com dated 22 April 2002, The Hindu dated 7 May 2002, etc.
> 
> Congress allied with *Tamil Nadu Muslim Munnetra Kazhagham (pronounced 'Kalagham', 'la' like in Tamil) *-* a party involved in the 1998 Coimbatore blasts. So much for 'links' with terrorists, Congress actually allied with this party in Tamil Nadu after the Coimbatore blasts- in 1999, 2004, 2006.*
> 
> *After the devastating Coimbatore blasts of 14 February 1998 which killed 58 people and nearly killed L K Advani, the then Congress President Sitaram Kesri made a ridiculous and bizzare allegation at that sensitive time, suspecting RSS role in the blasts.*
> 
> http://www.rediff.com/news/1998/feb/16blast2.htm
> After this, the RSS sued Sitaram kesri and there were reports that he denied having made the allegation. But he then denied having denied the allegation and stuck to his charge. Asked about the reported theft at the home of BJP vice-president O Rajagopal, Kesri said, "An RSS hand is possible in this episode too."
> Rediff On The NeT Elections 98: Kesri sticks to stand, blasts RSS out of the sky
> An incident like the deadly Coimbatore blasts nearly killing Advani and killing 58 Hindus, most of whom were BJP workers also were not enough to melt the heart of Sitaram Kesri and the Congress made such a reckless statement.
> 
> The Congress Legislature Party passed a unanimous resolution in the Kerala Assembly demanding release of PDP leader Abdul Madani- prime accused in the Coimbatore blasts.
> 
> Workers of the Muslim League were involved in the Marad massacre of 2 May 2003 in Kerala in which 8 Hindus were killed. The Congress of course tried to use every trick in the book to save the murderers and never once condemned the Muslim League for this act. The judicial commission that probed the incident concluded that the Indian Union Muslim League was directly involved in both the conspiracy and execution of the massacre.This party of course was and is the ally of the Congress at the time of the 2003 attack, as well as at the time of the report of this commission as well as now. 62 were convicted for this in 2009.
> http://www.indianexpress.com/news/marad-report-slams-muslim-league/13497/
> * Congressmen have been declared guilty for rioting and attacking and killing Hindus in Vadodara in March 2002 on 16 October 2003. Former Deputy Mayor of Vadodara and Congress leader Nisar Bapu was aquitted, but his son and son-in-law were convicted. *This was reported by at least 3 English dailies, including The Times of India on 17 October 2003. This report can be read by opening the link:
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com//india/Four-get-life-imprisonment/articleshow/236376.cms
> 
> Congress has nakedly supported terrorists in Ishrat Jahan case when Vaghela alleged that encounter was fake and Modi staged it to get public sympathy. For this, Congress can be charged with treason.The Laskar e Toiba admitted that Ishrat was its member and also David Headley after some years. But even after Lashkar's confession the Congress did not withdraw its allegation or give an apology. The reports on Lashkar e Toiba admitting Ishrat Jahan as its member can be read here:
> 
> Lashkar website admits: Ishrat is ours
> 
> Ishrat Jahan was an LeT fidayeen: Headley - The Times of India
> 
> The Hindu : National : Ishrat was our activist: Lashkar
> 
> Lalu Yadav also nakedly defended terrorists by alleging that Godhra was done by BJP/RSS even though Banerjee Committee said that it was an accident- thereby 'acquitting' BJP/RSS in Godhra. If it was an accident, how could BJP/RSS people have carried it? Despite this, Lalu alleged many times after the Banerjee report that 'RSS people killed karsewaks in Godhra'.Vaghela alleged in 2002 itself many times that Godhra was done by BJP/VHP thereby directly defending the inhuman murderers.
> 
> On 17 November 2008, the BJP spokesman Prakash Javdekar said this:
> 
> “*Congress member Vimal Mushari, who is an associate of Assam revenue minister Bhumidhar Barman, has been arrested in the recent blasts case.*Another Assam minister, *Hemant Biswasharma, has Tada (anti-terror) and arms act cases pending against him*. Terrorists arrested for the Dhemaji blasts in Assam in 2005 have confessed that they received instructions from former Congress minister Bharat Narah,” Javadekar said.
> The statement alleged that it was “no secret” that Congress ministers in Jammu and Kashmir were shielding terrorists in the Valley.
> The BJP cited cases from Maharashtra, too. “*NCP corporators Sabir Sheikh has been arrested for the recent communal riots in Dhulia. Another Congress leader, M.M. Sheikh, has been charged in the (2002) Sholapur riots,” *the statement said.
> “This is just the beginning, we will thoroughly expose the Congress,” the BJP spokesperson warned."
> http://www.telegraphindia.com/1081118/jsp/nation/story_10125914.jsp
> 
> *Congress alliance with Muslim League in Kerala* has not been raised enough by BJP and the Sangh Parivar. Had the reverse been the case, Congress would not have let BJP get away with it. The credibility that Congress has gained on 'secularism' can be destroyed by repeated raising of this alliance with Muslim League by top BJP leaders, from L.K.Advani, Nitin Gadkari, to all spokespersons.
> 
> NCP workers attacked Zee Marathi's office in January 2004- how did the media respond to that?Aaj Tak invited Digvijay Singh to speak non-stop without anyone from BJP or RSS to respond and he talked of all 'social brotherhood' *without answering how the Congress supports Muslim League and TNMMK. *He also said RSS ideology was responsible for Gandhiji's assassination. *The answer to this could have given that it is Communist ideology of murder and violence, followed worldwide, that killed Gandhiji and not RSS'* *or the Congress' ideology of killing RSS people after Gandhiji's assassination in 1948 and Sikhs in 1984, that killed Mahatma Gandhiji.*
> 
> Congress allied with ULFA in Assam in 2001. At that time in 2001, Prafull Kumar Mahanta of AGP (Assam Gana Parishad) was the Chief Minister. To dethrone him and AGP, the Congress took support of the outlawed ULFA, as per the view of anyone even remotely associated with the 2001 polls of Assam. This was ditto repeated with Naxals in Andhra Pradesh in 2004 before elections. At that time, TDP was ruling with Chandrababu Naidu as Chief Minister. *After coming to power in 2004 in Andhra Pradesh on 11 May, Congress lifted the ban on Naxals on 22 July 2004,* and they did a massive show of strength in Hyderabad on 30 September 2004. The ban was lifted, of course, in lieu of support to Congress given by Naxals before the polls by common sense. But on 17 August 2005 the ban had to be re-imposed after 254 deaths in 2005 from January to 17 August- 130 civilians, 16 policemen and 108 Naxals. The opportunism resulted in 254 lives lost.
> 
> And for Digvijay's statement linking RSS with Gandhiji's assassination, he can and should be sued, and apology should not be accepted- crores of rupees should be demanded. *As a matter of fact, big fish Sonia Gandhi too can be sued for damages worth crores for her statement on 21 October 2000 in Uttar Pradesh, saying that Sangh Parivar killed Mahatma Gandhi.* The link for it is :
> The Hindu : Sonia accuses Sangh Parivar of injecting communalism
> 
> That Headlines Today sting on RSS was done by Ashish Khetan. This man can be prosecuted for his 2007 Tehelka sting on Gujarat riots. It is time to take legal action against channels like Aaj Tak. This link will give enough evidence to prove it:
> *http://www.gujaratriots.com/44/tehelka-lies/*
> 
> *Congress should also be asked to explain the comment by its then President Sitaram Kesri in 1998 that RSS carried out the Coimbatore blasts*.
> http://www.rediff.com/news/1998/feb/16blast2.htm
> 
> http://www.rediff.com/news/1998/feb/20kesri.htm
> 
> Not just this the party fully backed this charge. The Tamil Nadu unit president of the party did not have any melt of heart even after the deadly blasts nearly killing Advani.
> Rediff On The NeT Elections '98: The Election Interview/K V Thangabalu
> 
> And so much for democracy, *how does Congress react when the Marathi play "Me Nathuram Godse Boltoy" is played? *They indulge in violence and damage all property- though the play has been cleared. And it also banned "Da Vinci Code" in 2006 in Andhra, Punjab and DMK-Congress in Tamil Nadu. *If RSS is called 'fascist' over such petty violence, and demanded to be banned, what should be done to Congress which killed 3,000 Sikhs in 1984 and whose so many members have been declared guilty for TERRORISM and rioting? *On every point that Congress makes against RSS, it is at least 10 times guiltier. Someone should tell Sonia and Digvijay Singh that tolerence and liberalism means allowing the play "Me Nathuram Godse Boltoy" and Da Vinci Code. As for 'fascism'- *what the Congress did in 1975 makes it clear as to who is a fascist.*
> This can go on and on.



Its pointless since the CONgress owns the Media and the "intellectuals" in India, 

NO ONE will talk about this. 

They will only talk about VHP , RSS Terrorists. BJP Taliban. etc. 

The majority in India will then silently and sagely nod their heads and say there must be some truth to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665204266559229956

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

@Abingdonboy
Modi hints that he is working on to address Sikh's concerns from wembley and results will come soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665227282110287872

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

skyisthelimit said:


> He would have take whole wembly stadium to Jupiter ki sair, make whole bunch of NRIs wear dhotis
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665186380692197376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665124148880896000I hope the above tweets make sense.



I hope NOT.

Dovalji needs to seriously look at the BIG picture and spread RAW around the globe than spend his time trying to set up pedophiles.



magudi said:


> Salman Khurshid in Pak, lauds Sharif, slams Modi - The Times of India



Rising intolerance has made 70000 NRI's flock into Wembley Stadium. Just Terrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

FDI = First Develop India as per Modiji @Wembley


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> check this kerala education department circular @nair @kurup @Star Wars @Nair saab @Aminroop @SrNair
> View attachment 271573
> 
> @magudi
> 
> Thank God its not ba instead of ma
> 
> @mooppan is this part of your chris-islamization ?



Gosh!!!
Blunder thunder!!!!
  
Can't stop laughing.
I have a feeling this was done purposely by PK.Abdu Rabb- Education minister of Kerala. 


ranjeet said:


> somebody please tell me this picture is photo shop.


  




.....



.....


----------



## ranjeet

I hear some stern warnings in Modi's speech tonight, let's see if he can work on them or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> I hear some stern warnings in Modi's speech tonight, let's see if he can work on them or not.



Can you quote a few of them?
I could not hear everything.

BTW he is talking about simplifying OCI cards for NRIs, cloud system platform / portal for NRI problems and so on now, International Community Welfare fund to help Indians living abroad in need.

He is kicking CONg a-s-s anonymously over cancellation of London-Ahmadabad Flights which Shri Atalji had approved in 2002/2003. 15th Dec it starts direct flight London Ahmadabad.


----------



## Levina

What's OCI???
What is it that Modi is talking about?


----------



## Spectre

Aminroop said:


> What's OCI???
> What is it that Modi is talking about?



A registered Overseas Citizen of India is granted *multiple entry, multi purpose, life-long visa for visiting India, he/she is exempted from registration with Foreign Regional Registration Officer or Foreign Registration Officer for any length of stay in India, and is entitled to general 'parity with Non-Resident Indians in respect of all facilities available to them in economic, financial and educational fields except in matters relating to the acquisition of agricultural or plantation properties*'. Specific benefits/parity is notified by the Ministry from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Spectre said:


> A registered Overseas Citizen of India is granted *multiple entry, multi purpose, life-long visa for visiting India, he/she is exempted from registration with Foreign Regional Registration Officer or Foreign Registration Officer for any length of stay in India, and is entitled to general 'parity with Non-Resident Indians in respect of all facilities available to them in economic, financial and educational fields except in matters relating to the acquisition of agricultural or plantation properties*'. Specific benefits/parity is notified by the Ministry from time to time.



Thanks!!! 

Just FYI- @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Aminroop said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Just FYI- @Star Wars



Only difference with Dual Citizenship is you don't get

1. political rights ~ Meh
2. don't get an Indian passport but OCI card is as good as one 
3. can't hold govt jobs ~ Meh

Did Modi announce it for Britishers? If yes, Jolly well done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

I have doubts, if any other future PM of India can repeat such a impression, feat, charisma like Modiji.
He deserves 2019 again to pick the fruits of seeds he sows in this term.


----------



## ranjeet

after modi's speech India Today shows an ad saying they care about credibility and sanity over sensationalism featuring Rajdeep. 

Lo ji "say no to phataka" brigade ke bhi tilli laga di end mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

some of his points are valid though


----------



## skyisthelimit

heisenberg said:


> some of his points are valid though



Video not working? Is it only me or others too?

Got this in my watsapp.


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> Why are you against cartoon drawings? Drawing your Prophet may be blasphemy for you as a Muslim. Not so for us. Even when (not if) I draw, you have every right to protest. Not kill me.


When did I say I am against it, You have your rights so do I. Go ahead do it but don't cry a river when some MF Hussain draws paintings of your goddesses...



SarthakGanguly said:


> Your grandparents made a mistake of choosing this country mate. Why blame us? The Constitution was adopted in 1949 November and came into force in Jan 26, 1950. The banning of cow slaughter was put in then. You have had plenty of time to shift to a place where you can enjoy your culinary habits without problems. This country was meant to be different from what the Muslims wanted in 1946-47.


No mate, My grandparents made the right decision, but I guess your grandparents should have moved to a Hindu Rashtra(Oops there's none.. Right?), Yes so banning of Cow slaughter is put in then, then why do you constantly keep raising a dead issue, Is it for an ulterior motive? The country is meant for Secular Indians and you are not one among them... Sorry



ranjeet said:


> Yeah when it comes to dead Hindus, it's all LOL and rhne de. Good to hear that.


No substance only rhetoric which you are obviously good at


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> No mate, My grandparents made the right decision, but I guess your grandparents should have moved to a Hindu Rashtra(Oops there's none.. Right?), Yes so banning of Cow slaughter is put in then, then why do you constantly keep raising a dead issue, Is it for an ulterior motive? The country is meant for Secular Indians and you are not one among them... Sorry


Nope. Your grandparents made a blunder. Cow issue comes because you keep raising them. You keep eating them. Beef can't be an issue for us when we don't have that anyway.

My grandparents have lived and died in the same place our ancestors have lived for generations - from as early as we have records.

And the country is meant for Indians who respect Article 48 of the Indian Constitution.



The_Showstopper said:


> Go ahead do it but don't cry a river when some MF Hussain draws paintings of your goddesses...


MF Hussain was a fugitive. Law could not take its course. Nobody was crying. He was just sued.



The_Showstopper said:


> to a Hindu Rashtra(Oops there's none.. Right?)


Hindus don't have the ball$ to make one. That one I will give you. In fact if we had Hindus like you are in BD and Pakistan, we could have partitioned them by now. I admire your fanaticism.

Btw, did you celebrate 10th Nov. Tipu hanged 700 Iyengars on that day. Did your whole family have a party?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> When did I say I am against it, You have your rights so do I. Go ahead do it but don't cry a river when some MF Hussain draws paintings of your goddesses...


I wonder what's your fascination about a person who was declared absconding by the law of the land. 

M F Husain transfers house to son, absconding

Acclaimed painter M F Husain has transferred the ownership of his South Mumbai apartment to his son in a bid to bypass the Haridwar District Court's order to attach all his assets. The 92-year-old painter has been declared absconding and has been served the notice of proclamation under Section 82 and 83 of CRPC.


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nope. Your grandparents made a blunder. Cow issue comes because you keep raising them. You keep eating them. Beef can't be an issue for us when we don't have that anyway.


We are eating beef, the same beef which India exports to foreign countries... So how does that pain you?



SarthakGanguly said:


> My grandparents have lived and died in the same place our ancestors have lived for generations - from as early as we have records.


Aww emotional but that still that doesn't change the fact that your Grandparents and you didn't/don't have a place called "Hindu Rashtra" for themselves/yourself



SarthakGanguly said:


> And the country is meant for Indians who respect Article 48 of the Indian Constitution.
> 
> It is within my right to protest.


Which is been done but Sanghis forget that there is also something called "Article 25" which Sanghis are hell bent on disrupting it...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> No substance only rhetoric which you are obviously good at



Well I gave you substance but you ignored it completely, Tipu's birthdate is 20th but it was celebrated on 10th to just to rub it in to that community to till this date don't celebrate diwali due to his atrocities.


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> MF Hussain was a fugitive. Law could not take its course. Nobody was crying. He was just sued.


And Chota Rajan is a Patriot... Right!



SarthakGanguly said:


> Hindus don't have the ball$ to make one. That one I will give you. In fact if we had Hindus like you are in BD and Pakistan, we could have partitioned them by now. I admire your fanaticism.


Babu Bajrangis being jailed. Ya I know that hurts and damages the prospects of Hindu Rashtra...



SarthakGanguly said:


> Btw, did you celebrate 10th Nov. Tipu hanged 700 Iyengars on that day. Did your whole family have a party?


I celebrate his life not his birthday....


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> *We are eating beef*, the same beef which India exports to foreign countries... So how does that pain you?
> 
> 
> Aww emotional but that still that doesn't change the fact that your Grandparents and you didn't/don't have a place called "Hindu Rashtra" for themselves/yourself
> 
> 
> *Which is been done* but Sanghis forget that there is also something called "Article 25" which Sanghis are hell bent on disrupting it...


India exports buffalo meat. Not cow meat. Cow meat is smuggled. 

Article 25 is bound by 'Subject to public order, morality and health'. Beef consumption violates all of those.

And we are not Sanghis. We are just Hindus. 

Your bold parts may be contradictory, depending on whether you have cow meat or not.

One question - which city/village were your grandparents from during Partition? Honestly curious.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Well I gave you substance but you ignored it completely, Tipu's birthdate is 20th but it was celebrated on 10th to just to rub it in to that community to till this date don't celebrate diwali due to his atrocities.


What substance are you speaking of? I asked you to provide me a source for your claim of Karanataka Government employees being denied their holiday of Diwali and you were unable to come up with one. All you said was "This implies and that implies...."


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> I celebrate his life not his birthday....


Thank you dear Islamist. 

Now please tell me where you were originally from. I mean your grandparents lived in...?

Was it Hyderabad? Or its vicinity?


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> India exports buffalo meat. Not cow meat. Cow meat is smuggled.


Then muslims are having a part of what is being exported... 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Article 25 is bound by 'Subject to public order, morality and health'. Beef consumption violates all of those.


Even buffalo meat is called beef... No? So how is it violating Article 25?



SarthakGanguly said:


> And we are not Sanghis. We are just Hindus.


You are Sanghi, not an Hindu



SarthakGanguly said:


> One question - which city/village were your grandparents from during Partition? Honestly curious.


The present place where I live and you know where I live.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Thank you dear Islamist.
> 
> Now please tell me where you were originally from. I mean your grandparents lived in...?
> 
> Was it Hyderabad? Or its vicinity?


Why do you need to know? Wanna launch an attack, the Bajrangi style


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> Even buffalo meat is called beef... No? So how is it violating Article 25?


I am talking about cow meat alone.



The_Showstopper said:


> You are Sanghi, not an Hindu


I am very much a Hindu. Thanks. 



The_Showstopper said:


> The present place where I live and you know where I live.


Bangalore?

I now live in Mumbai.

I am asking where your grandpa was during partition.



The_Showstopper said:


> Why do you need to know? Wanna launch an attack, the Bajrangi style


Did not ask your address. Asked the city/village of your grandpa in 1947. No Bajrangi would have dared to move into your mohalla. Without AK47s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> I wonder what's your fascination about a person who was declared absconding by the law of the land.
> 
> M F Husain transfers house to son, absconding
> 
> Acclaimed painter M F Husain has transferred the ownership of his South Mumbai apartment to his son in a bid to bypass the Haridwar District Court's order to attach all his assets. The 92-year-old painter has been declared absconding and has been served the notice of proclamation under Section 82 and 83 of CRPC.



Hindu Law Board offers Rs 51 cr to kill Hussain
The Hounding of M. F. Husain | Standpoint
M.F. Husain Receives Death Threats and Flees India - The Worst Things That Have Happened to Great Artists | Complex UK


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> Hindu Law Board offers Rs 51 cr to kill Hussain
> The Hounding of M. F. Husain | Standpoint
> M.F. Husain Receives Death Threats and Flees India - The Worst Things That Have Happened to Great Artists | Complex UK


The Hindu Law Board is a 'secular' institution. This is what they said - 
'"Anyone who kills Hussain for making obscene paintings of goddess Sarswati and Bharat Mata, the Danish cartoonist, those in the German company printing pictures of Ram and Krishna on tissue paper and the French filmmaker desecrating Lord Shiva will be given Rs 51 crore in cash," Ashok Pandey, board president, said in a statement in Lucknow.'

As for Death threats, I have received many. The callers usually end with 'Bismillah'. 

Does not mean I run away from country and take citizenship of Nepal. Husain behaved exactly like a Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> I am talking about cow meat alone.


And I was speaking of Beef...



SarthakGanguly said:


> I am very much a Hindu. Thanks.


Highly doubt that...



SarthakGanguly said:


> Bangalore?
> 
> I now live in Mumbai.
> 
> I am asking where your grandpa was during partition.


Hyderabad. I thought you knew that.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Did not ask your address. Asked the city/village of your grandpa in 1947. No Bajrangi would have dared to move into your mohalla. Without AK47s.


I know you are sophisticated Babu Bajrangi, would want to clean it off with


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> What substance are you speaking of? I asked you to provide me a source for your claim of Karanataka Government employees being denied their holiday of Diwali and you were unable to come up with one. All you said was "This implies and that implies...."


Ignorance of how media works when it comes to such news you display here aptly personify the phrase "as innocent as cow"


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> The Hindu Law Board is a 'secular' institution. This is what they said -
> '"Anyone who kills Hussain for making obscene paintings of goddess Sarswati and Bharat Mata, the Danish cartoonist, those in the German company printing pictures of Ram and Krishna on tissue paper and the French filmmaker desecrating Lord Shiva will be given Rs 51 crore in cash," Ashok Pandey, board president, said in a statement in Lucknow.'


Indeed they are secular...



SarthakGanguly said:


> As for Death threats, I have received many. The callers usually end with 'Bismillah'.


Not everyone's lucky like you, some end up being a Kalburgi or a Dabholkar... 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Does not mean I run away from country and take citizenship of Nepal. Husain behaved exactly like a Hindu.


Well not everyone's brave like you(The PDF's Babu B)



ranjeet said:


> Ignorance of how media works when it comes to such news you display here aptly personify the phrase "as innocent as cow"


Phir rona shuru hogaya media pe... Bhai as I said earlier tu agar yehi baat karni hai toh rehne de


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> Hyderabad. I thought you knew that.


I guessed. Islamists of your type are only from Hyderabad or Delhi. In that case, I am sorry. Your grandparents made the right choice in the short term by choosing an Islamic mulk (Hyderabad). India ultimately put an end to Nizam's Islami rule. Not the fault of your grandparents. But they should have tried to relocate to a place where there was no Article 48.  Error in judgement. You should agree with this if you think rationally. 



The_Showstopper said:


> I know you are sophisticated Babu Bajrangi, would want to clean it off with


Meaningless. Babu and Owaisis are braindead goons. I would have just disenfranchised you. 



The_Showstopper said:


> Highly doubt that...


Not acquainted with Hindus who keep their cool and still answer Islamists on equal terms? I agree, we are rare. Most Hindus go to bad mouthing Islam. Which defeats the purpose.



The_Showstopper said:


> Well not everyone's brave like you


Like I said. You are brave. Muslims in general are. They don't run to safer havens when things go rough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> I guessed. Islamists of your type are only from Hyderabad or Delhi. In that case, I am sorry. Your grandparents made the right choice in the short term by choosing an Islamic mulk (Hyderabad). India ultimately put an end to Nizam's Islami rule. Not the fault of your grandparents. But they should have tried to relocate to a place where there was no Article 48.  Error in judgement. You should agree with this if you think rationally.


My grandparents have made a very good choice and it is showing up very well, but you do seem to regret the decision of your Grandparents..



SarthakGanguly said:


> Meaningless. Babu and Owaisis are braindead goons. I would have just disenfranchised you.


I know you would have loved to dismember me



SarthakGanguly said:


> Not acquainted with Hindus who keep their cool and still answer Islamists on equal terms? I agree, we are rare. Most Hindus go to bad mouthing Islam. Which defeats the purpose.


I think your type are called Sanghis and it is called for a reason


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> My grandparents have made a very good choice and it is showing up very well, but you do seem to regret the decision of your Grandparents..
> 
> 
> I know you would have loved to dismember me
> 
> 
> I think your type are called Sanghis and it is called for a reason


What nonsense are you writing? Ever been to the beautiful valley? I am greatly thankful to my grandparents. It is true that India failed us in many ways. But I love her and will improve her.

No. I would not even consider physically or psychologically harming you. What will I gain from that other than a perverse animalistic pleasure? What good will that do to me? My nation? My Dharma? Nothing. Just disenfranchising you would have sufficed. Like an OIC.

We are simply Indians who have shed our customary cowardice and self hate. You can call us any names you wish to. Does not change who we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> What nonsense are you writing? Ever been to the beautiful valley? I am greatly thankful to my grandparents. It is true that India failed us in many ways. But I love her and will improve her.


Oh yeah India has failed you, it should have been a Hindu Rashtra... No?



SarthakGanguly said:


> No. I would not even consider physically or psychologically harming you. What will I gain from that other than a perverse animalistic pleasure?


I don't know, may be the same kind of pleasure which Babu Bajrangi experienced... 



SarthakGanguly said:


> What good will that do to me? My nation? My Dharma? Nothing. Just disenfranchising you would have sufficed. Like an OIC.


May be your Dharma... Since your ilk(Sanghis) believe so



SarthakGanguly said:


> We are simply Indians who have shed our customary cowardice and self hate. You can call us any names you wish to. Does not change who we are.


You can claim anything you like but truth shall prevail..


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> ED confiscate Chagan Bhujbal's land worth Rs 160 crores. Loose change.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665161575452413952



Chutte paise


----------



## Sky lord

Rahul Gandhi meets Nitish’s poll strategist Prashant Kishor | The Indian Express

PK in demand by Rahul Gandhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

skyisthelimit said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665186380692197376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665124148880896000I hope the above tweets make sense.



Not really, the team was exposing pedophiles for long and hasan suroor happened to fall in their trap nothing more. sanghis won't leave any chance of taking credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh yeah India has failed you, it should have been a Hindu Rashtra... No?


No. I meant justice for Kashmiri Pandits. In a Hindu majority nation.



The_Showstopper said:


> I don't know, may be the same kind of pleasure which Babu Bajrangi experienced...


Nope. Wrong assumption. 



The_Showstopper said:


> You can claim anything you like but truth shall prevail..


Satyameva Jayate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

It's quite funny that Indian news papers like the Hindu or Indian Express failed to mention that Hasan Suror wrote for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

jaunty said:


> It's quite funny that Indian news papers like the Hindu or Indian Express failed to mention that Hasan Suror wrote for them.



Err....who....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Bang Galore said:


> Err....who....?



Journalist of Indian origin arrested in London - The Hindu

Hasan Suroor News - The Hindu

Hasan Suroor | The Indian Express


----------



## magudi

jaunty said:


> Journalist of Indian origin arrested in London - The Hindu
> 
> Hasan Suroor News - The Hindu
> 
> Hasan Suroor | The Indian Express




He also writes for FP

'Don't use the term Hindu terrorism': Rajnath Singh ko gussa kyun aaya? - Hasan Suroor

Latest News from Hasan Suroor, Author at Firstpost


----------



## Bang Galore

jaunty said:


> Journalist of Indian origin arrested in London - The Hindu
> 
> Hasan Suroor News - The Hindu
> 
> Hasan Suroor | The Indian Express




Ya, I know. Was just mimicking the likely response by those papers to any question about him.....

*PM Modi in London: Omar Abdullah Slams Critics, Asks Why Can't We Praise PM's Speech*
All India | Press Trust of India | Updated: November 13, 2015 





_The former Chief Minister remarked on some of the questions asked of the Prime Minister saying it would be safe to assume that the British press was not "advised" about the questions to be asked._

*Srinagar: * Former Jammu and Kashmir Chief Minister Omar Abdullah today took on critics of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's speech to British Parliamentarians asking "why cannot we take pride" in the excellent speech made by him.

"The Indian PM made an excellent speech to British MPs in their Parliament. Why can't we just take pride in that?" Mr Abdullah said in response to a tweet on a Twitter account which claims to be a handle for Congress volunteers.

"PM didn't address joint session of parliament, but a speech to MPs in the royal gallery. Yeh Jhoot bhi pakda gaya (this lie has also been caught)," the volunteer handle, @withCongress, had tweeted.

The former Chief Minister remarked on some of the questions asked of the Prime Minister saying it would be safe to assume that the British press was not "advised" about the questions to be asked.

"I think we can safely assume that the British press was not 'advised' about what to ask & what not to. Some very hard hitting questions!," he said.

However, he made it clear that second part of the question asked by the British newspaper 'Guardian' was "disrespectful" towards the Prime Minister.

"The second part of the @Guardian question to PM Modi was rather disrespectful to say the least," he said.

The Guardian reporter had asked Modi about protests on the streets of London saying he did not deserve the respect that would normally be accorded to the leader of the world's largest democracy given his record as Gujarat Chief Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

jaunty said:


> It's quite funny that Indian news papers like the Hindu or Indian Express failed to mention that Hasan Suror wrote for them.


To be honest, that is natural.  They can do without that negative a publicity.



magudi said:


> He also writes for FP


*'wrote'

*


----------



## Darmashkian

Karnataka Home Minister on Cubbon Park rape: Why should a woman play tennis at 9.30pm? : India, News - India Today

*Karnataka Home Minister on Cubbon Park rape: Why a woman should go to play tennis at 9.30pm?*
*Blaming the 30-year-old woman who was raped in Bengaluru on Wednesday, G Parameshwara said, "Why should a woman go to play tennis at 9.30 in the night?"*

A couple of months ago, the then Karnataka Home Minister KJ George had come out with a unique definition of gang rape. George, while referring to an incident where two men assaulted a 22-year-old call centre employee, had asked, *"Shouldn't there be at least three or four people for it to be called gang rape?"*

Now, George's predecessor G Parameshwara has reportedly issued a bizarre statement over the Cubbon Park rape incident. Blaming the 30-year-old victim, Parameshwara said, "_Why should a woman go to play tennis at 9.30 in the night?"_

Two security guards have been arrested for allegedly raping a 30-year-old woman inside Bengaluru's famous Cubbon Park on Wednesday night. According to reports, the woman had gone to the park to get club membership but was asked to come next day. The two men spotted her offered help in seeking the membership. They took the woman to an isolated spot inside the park and took turns to assault her.

However, Parameshwara has denied making any such statement and blamed the media of twisting his remark. "I didn't make that statement...I said the incident happened at 9.30 in the evening and police were quick enough to arrest those two persons. That's all I said...the media twisted my statement," Parameshwara said.

Meanwhile, Union Women and Child Development Minister Maneka Gandhi has demanded resignation of Karnataka home minister. "Not only is it insensitive, it doesn't send the right message. If he is not interested in his work. He should step down," Gandhi told reporters.

*Karnataka home ministers and rape remarks*

Speaking to some television channels over the October 3 incident wherein a woman employee of a BPO was gangraped by two men, George had said,"How is it a gangrape if two people rape? Shouldn't there be at least three or four people for it to be called gangrape?"

This was not for the first time that George issued a controversial remark. In November last year, he had accused the media of highlighting sexual assault stories for TRP ratings.

*"What has happened to the media? You want only such news, you are showing only such news to increase your TRP. Show good news, it will be good," George, who was facing severe heat over increasing sexual assaults of minor girls in Bengaluru schools, had said.*
-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Bang Galore said:


> Ya, I know. Was just mimicking the likely response by those papers to any question about him.....



Not sure they have to hide it though, it's not like they knew his character before publishing his articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh yeah India has failed you, it should have been a Hindu Rashtra... No?



Hindu Rashtra is something which RSS thinks or dreams of. Not all Hindus buy that idea.

This Hindu rastra will bring more doom to India than prosperity, considering the situations in other external parts of rastra as of today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

skyisthelimit said:


> Hindu Rashtra is something which RSS thinks or dreams of. Not all Hindus buy that idea.
> 
> This Hindu rastra will bring more doom to India than prosperity, considering the situations in other external parts of rastra as of today.



India IS a Hindu Rashtra. That was the foundation of partition. The values in the constitution stems from Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

Sky lord said:


> Rahul Gandhi meets Nitish’s poll strategist Prashant Kishor | The Indian Express
> 
> PK in demand by Rahul Gandhi




Lalu got more votes then nitish ... PKs impact is doubtful ... its like amitshah in UP lokshabha ... jit me sab aachhe lagte he

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665461895491657729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665462715654230017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665463852910444544


----------



## skyisthelimit

Jason bourne said:


> Lalu got more votes then nitish ... PKs impact is doubtful ... its like amitshah in UP lokshabha ... jit me sab aachhe lagte he



PK got lucky because of Lalu with Niku. If Lalu would have not been as an ally, PK and Niku would have suffered a big nose cut for sure.

PK is also changing the way election management is done in India now. However, i have the feeling that this man has no ethics or principles. He is just a educated and more sophisticated version of Lalu to some extent.

He went to the extent of placing numerous rumors in MSM and print media against BJP. In the name of business, he is joining hands with JD(U), Lalu and now RG too. Yesterday i read, he met Arun Shourie too. His involvement in burst up of Shourie, BJP oldies, Shot gun episode cannot be ruled out. He seems to be growing big for his shoes. 

That's why it is very important to have clauses on non disclosure and working for competitors. He knows the strengths and weakness and he will exploit for financial gains. It can cause bad consequences for BJP in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

http://m.economictimes.com/news/pol...t-nehrus-intention-rajnath-singh/articleshow/
49779882.cms
NEW DELHI: Home Minister Rajnath Singh today paid glowing tributes to the country's first Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru, saying despite ideological differences, no one can doubt his intention to work for the welfare of people and nation building. 

"There are many issues in which we have differences with Nehru. We have differences over his policies, but we can't doubt his intention to work for the welfare of people and nation building," he said at a function organised on the occasion of the 125th birth anniversary of Nehru. 

Singh, a veteran BJP leader, said he may not see Nehru, a Congressman, in the "political mirror" but could always see him in the "national mirror". 

The Home Minister said due to the immense contributions of leaders like Nehru, India today has a vibrant Parliament, an efficient bureaucracy, independent judiciary and fearless press. 

"It was because of the contributions of leaders like Nehru, India has become the largest democracy in the world, India is now celebrating the success of democracy," he said. 

Singh said it was under the stewardship of Nehru that the country had set up large industries in Bhilai, Rourkela, top institutions like IITs and IIM and nuclear plants. 

"Even though Nehru had emphasised on industrialisation, he knew that agriculture was the key for the country. He had said 'I am all for industry and I am all for steel plants. But agriculture is far more important than industry'," he said quoting Nehru. 

The Home Minister said Nehru always took the initiative for proper education and guidance for children as he had realised that India would be a developed country only when its children are properly educated. 

Singh said Nehru was also one of the tallest world leaders of his time and under his bold leadership, the Non Aligned Movement was initiated. 

"Nehru's policies on economy and science and technology were commendable. He only first launched the projects under the public-private partnership which are more relevant today," he said.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665465447987281920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665466504549441541

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665466940580831232


----------



## magudi

Intentional or just ill-timed? Jury is still out on RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat's quota remark that cost Modi Bihar polls - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665438719634198530

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665519914594099200
Jaitley doing fantastic job wooing the Middle Class by the time he's done Modi might end up back in Gujarat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665533313415667712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665523219013591042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665476617053999108
Was an SC judge WOW

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665519914594099200
> Jaitley doing fantastic job wooing the Middle Class by the time he's done Modi might end up back in Gujarat
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665533313415667712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665523219013591042
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665476617053999108
> Was an SC judge WOW



Swatch bharat cess is not needed,about the rest,i don't agree with you.


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Swatch bharat cess is not needed,about the rest,i don't agree with you.



You don't count - you r a bhaktttttttt


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665536872500756480

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

skyisthelimit said:


> Was an SC judge WOW



What is wrong with what Markandey Katju said ?


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. I meant justice for Kashmiri Pandits. In a Hindu majority nation.


And you wish to get that justice by massacring muslims and other non-Hindus?



SarthakGanguly said:


> Nope. Wrong assumption.


I am not assuming, I know your kind quite well...


----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> And you wish to get that justice by massacring muslims and other non-Hindus?
> 
> 
> I am not assuming, I know your kind quite well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665476617053999108
> Was an SC judge WOW


That guy is trying his best to be the Zaid Hamid of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Oh dear......










@Star Wars @ranjeet @hinduguy @SarthakGanguly @Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Abingdonboy said:


> Oh dear......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @ranjeet @hinduguy @SarthakGanguly @Roybot


Nice video. Made me feel proud. Best wishes to him.


----------



## Abingdonboy

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nice video. Made me feel proud. Best wishes to him.


I don't know, I found it incredibly patronising. This is 2015 and "shuttle diplomacy" was invented/coined in the 1960s, is this simply the right of Western leaders? When an Indian PM does it he is mocked and demeaned. Also, it has been empirically proven that Modi has spent a comparable amount of days outside of India as MMS in his first year but actually managed to visit more countries not to mention India is now the world's number 1 FDI destination(so obviously it is not futile). These kind of facts are omitted in every single "Modi likes to travel" account. 

I've yet to see any attention given to Putin's, Obama's, Cameron's, Hollande's, Merkal's etc travel schedule- why the fascination with Modi's? 

Oh and then the map the BBC chose to use- not even Al Jazeera uses that map, it says a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't know, I found it incredibly patronising. This is 2015 and "shuttle diplomacy" was invented/coined in the 1960s, is this simply the right of Western leaders? When an Indian PM does it he is mocked and demeaned. Also, it has been empirically proven that Modi has spent a comparable amount of days outside of India as MMS in his first year but actually managed to visit more countries not to mention India is now the world's number 1 FDI destination(so obviously it is not futile). These kind of facts are omitted in every single "Modi likes to travel" account.
> 
> I've yet to see any attention given to Putin's, Obama's, Cameron's, Hollande's, Merkal's etc travel schedule- why the fascination with Modi's?
> 
> Oh and then the map the BBC chose to use- not even Al Jazeera uses that map, it says a lot.


Relax. It was the British Broadcasting Corporation. You know how it is.  They have their axe to grind. I believe Modi has succeeded in building a positive reputation. For this nation. That is what matters. What BBC does is something we can never control. So ... lets first shut our own Prannoys and Burqas.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darmashkian

*Darmashkian's Post-Poll analysis of Bihar 2015*

Firstly I sincerely & with a bowed head apologize to one & all for posting wrong predictions last week regarding Bihar & misguiding all of you. I m very sorry for my wrong predictions & hope you can forgive me for getting it wrong.

This time I can say with full & total confidence that this analysis is way more accurate than my previous analysis & by a better margin. I can say this after checking Praveen Patil's articles one again after his predictions turned out to be tru & also checking/confirming with some twitter accounts of "some" good psephologists who were pessimistic & closer to the final outcome.
I also read some articles, checked the reactions of all sides after the results came out & read it b/w the lines & applied my logic & common sense.

This time I guarantee you that this analysis is more accurate

Just 1 week back, the results for the Bihar Assembly Election came out, results which one could say shocked the NDA & the pollsters & which came as a delight for the MGB & it's constituent parties especially the RJD & the Congress.

The Mahagathbandhan won 178 seats with a Vote-share of 41.9% & the NDA-58 seats a voteshare of 34.1.
A voteshare difference of 7.8%, this HUGE difference in voteshare b/w both side would lead to the decimation of the BJP & a grand victory for the MGB.

Few of the prominent pollsters could believe their eyes on seeing this result. Even the BJP whose leaders where expecting 130-140 seats were horrified & baffled. I can say that even many in the MGB must have been surprised & shocked on seeing such results!

One of my predictions was proved correct, the MGB is a strong but highly volatile combination. If it works it will be highly effective & trash the opposition. If it doesn't the MGB will be destroyed

The seats of the individual parties are below:-
1)MGB:-
RJD-80
JDU-71
Congress-27

2)NDA:-
BJP-53
LJP-2
RLSP-
HAM-1

-
CPI(ML)-3
Independents-4

BUT how did the MGB do so well?? I will explain below with points & after that an explanation . I will also dispel a few myths which are spreading through social media on why the BJP did so bad.

*What worked for the MGB:-*
*1)Caste,Caste & Jati*
This has been proved by the fact that Lalu Prasad Yadav'RJD got 80 seats & 14 of his nominated/chosen candidates won on a Congress ticket.

If you ask me* this is the Biggest Reason behind the victory of the MGB.* *The vote-transfer of Muslims, Koeris,Kurmis & Yadavs etc i.e. the traditional vote-banks of the parties in the MGB between each other was all but complete & took place without any hitches, which was highly surprising.*

The Muslim consolidation towards the MGB was the largest of any community & close behind it was the Yadav community which desired the return of "Yadav Raj" (under lalu).

Also let me point out that a good portion of the election rhetoric from the MGB & it's leaders was purely on caste lines & especially from Lalu Yadav who made caste & abusing UCs the core of his campaign.

 Lalu campaigning from village to village(for the Yadav dominated villages) played the caste card to the maximum, whether it be playing the emotional card, abusing upper castes, yadav pride etc
He made this a do or die election for the Yadav community & he succeeded in doing so.

Even the youth were more interested in voting based on caste lines & not on developmental/job lines.??.

Wherever he went he made the election a case of "Forwards vs Backwards" & played the banner of Yadav pride. He reminded the people of Upper caste atrocities of the past to make them emotionally charged to vote for a "pichdon ki parti".

Another interesting line RJD karyakartas used was:- "Nitishwas Dilli challa jayega kuch he samay mai, tab Lalu Bihar mai he rahega To is bar vote do Nitish ko"
I will not post some of the stuff which I suspect RJD karyakartas said/must have said due to lack of proof

Add to that the absolutely little leverage of the PM's backward origins from the BJP.

*& all this worked brilliantly in one of the most casteist states of Indi**a.*

*Pappu Yadav himself said that one of the reasons MGB did well was because of a caste-wave that engulfed most of Bihar.*

*2)Reservation*
"Aarakshan khatre me hain" was more or less one of the popular slogans of this alliance. Nitish & Lalu both used this to the maximum.

The controversy began after Mohan Bhagwat talked twice of the need of a review in the reservation system. This was taken by the MGB to the people as -_"RSS wants to get rid of reservation, Modi is a puppet/chamcha of RSS. Just see how his party depends on them!!"_

*This was the biggest message of Nitish Kumar throughout the election* that Modi wants to get rid of reservation & that thus, it is an Upper Caste Party.
This was one of the biggest reasons why the BJP was on the backfoot throughout the entire election! & when they finally responded it was too late. The message had already been taken to the people by the MGB leaders & karyakartas.

*Lalu lead an excellent whisper campaign throughout Bihar on reservation especially in the rural areas. This was a truly excellent campaign by him*
[Quoting Praveen Patil:- _What is no longer a mystery is how RJD-JDU tapped the issue brilliantly. Just 48 hours before polling day, across all villages, many of the backward caste groups began meeting secretly to discuss “rumors” which indicated that if BJP came to power, they are not averse to “tinkering with the reservations because RSS has commanded the party to do so”. Upper Caste youths bragging about how BJP, once in power, would create a more level playing field in “Reservations” did not help matters at all.]_
RJD karyakartas held many meetings among the OBCs about how reservation was in danger

Many OBC,EBC & SC Youth still depend on reservation to get a job in Bihar . Bihar is still a largely rural state,sadly. We all know how many Biharis leave Bihar to get a job.
_[_According to Praveen Patil-_ "Our estimates suggest that nearly half a million WhatsApp/Facebook messages on the “Reservations” issue were circulated in Bihar in the last ten days."]_
 Many of the aforementioned communities view reservation as a matter of pride & honour & that losing it would hurt that pride & honour & also their descendants. 

Thus they voted to save "their rightful aarakshan" 
This was largely avoidable, the BJP truly screwed up on this all because of one RSS maha-purush.[Also one must wonder what was Mohan Bhagwat thinking when he repeated this statement twice & when elections in Bihar were going on, was he sabotaging the BJP's chances??].

*BJP leaders like Hukum Deo Yadav confirmed that this statement hurt them a lot after the results came out.*

I can confirm that most SCs voted for the NDA, but most EBCs & OBCs for the MGB in large numbers.

*3)Goodwill for Nitish Kumar:-*
I have said this many times, there is a lot of goodwill for Nitish Kumar for the good work he did as CM. Some Biharis say he was possibly the best CM Bihar ever had since independence.
*He is the most popular Bihari neta alive today! *That is certain, one of my Bihar friends told me that there was no anti-incumbency against the JDU or most of it's MLAs as expected by everyone because of the good work done by Nitish Kumar.

Add to that the good work he did especially forKurmis,koeris, EBCs & Maha-Dalits who voted for his party JDU.

Even traditional NDA voters admit he did a good job as CM

Prashant Kishore leveraged his popularity heavily & tried to convince voters that JDU would control RJD(which any sensible mind should now is impossible). His PR & Election management skills were important towards the success of the MGB & more importantly the JDU. & all of it depended upon this one man

*The above three are the primary reasons for the success of the MGB if you ask me.*

4)One must note that MIM did very bad in Bihar in the 6 seats it contested. Muslim voters were clearly united for the MGB at all levels.
5)The third front hurt, but due to lack of cadre it couldn't hurt much as expected. Add to that the caste frenzy which lalu created across Bihar among Yadavs.
*6)Lack Of Firm UC consolidation:-*
The UC consolidation for the BJP was not as strong as the Muslims/Yadavs/Kurmis for the MGB. Maybe because of:-
(1)Infighting & what many saw as marginalization of UC leaders
(2)The local Bhumihar & Rajput chieftains in the JDU & RJD respectively got some votes for their parties
(3) The declaration of a non-UC will only be the CM candidate did help among some BCs & SCs, but further turned away some more UCs

*Why the NDA Lost:-*
*1)Lack of good local leaders & failure in using them:-*
The BJP campaign depended *heavily *upon Modi & Shah with very little scope left for the other state leaders

Prashant Kishore used this opportunity to make this Nitish the CM-centric face of the campaign. TO remind people that NiKu would be the CM if they win while Modi would always remain the PM of India.

Also when ever Lalu made a retort in Bhojpuri, some local leader should have responded back with a Bhojpur/magadhi/maithli/any local dialect accent. I feel Modi's shuddh(pure) Hindi may not have been comprehendable by all, especially in rural Bihar

& the BJP depended heavily on the top-down style of approach i.e. in this case giving addressing large public rallies. Leaders like Manjhi,kushwaha & many local BJP leaders are NOT fit for such endeavors. The local nukkad sabha style rallies are more effective for such people. 5forty3 gives us an example by tellings us below WHY Manjhi wasn't used effectively:-






The same with RLSP & LJP & local BJP leaders..

I remember many people laughing at the lack of attendance in the MGB leader rallies & that they weren't half as big as modi.... Becuse they weren't supposed to be big in the first place!!

This nukkad style-local rally method which they adopted took them all over Bihar, they could address specific regions & castes & could appeal to them more without hurting other caste & areas(read what I said about Lalu above).

Their aim was to convince everybody in the small rally why to vote for them+a touch of aarakshan & caste.

ALSO

The BJP had a broad volatile social coalition ranged against it. Against that, what did it offer? Modi. *And that was it’s first and most cardinal mistake*- a repeat of the same mistake it made in Delhi. *the Prime Minister cannot and will not win you every state election for the sake of god, especially in places where there are strong regional leaders.*

BJP’s sweep of the Hindi heartland in the 2014 Lok Sabha election was powered by the assembling of a rainbow coalition of Hindus- the United Spectrum of Hindu Votes against a divided opposition.
This time the opposition united for the explicit version of defeating the BJP.

Like it or not it is the BJP Bihar Unit which will govern Bihar & Not Modi if they win & enough coverage wasn't given to the local leaders who would later rule Bihar.

Prashant Kishore & Lalu knew this & emphasized this point too. They repeated the point that Lalu & Niku would remain in Bihar & are of Bihar & Niku would be the CM.
I feel the Bihari vs Bahari tag must have played a role here

BJP should have propped up it's local leaders even more, but it wisely did not declare a CM candidate

*2)Infighting & failure of Allies:-*
There was tremendous infighting in the BJP. *About 20 seats were lost due to infighting & so were certain caste & regional groups who didn't vote for the BJP on voting day*. In some cases BJP rebels won as independents.
I heard JP Nadda was responsible for the ticket distribution, if he was. He should be punished.

& by the way why was Ananth Kumar of all people made the Bihar incharge by the BJP?? Couldn't they find anybody better. This guy screwed up in Karnataka too by getting rid of Yeddyurappa whose end results we saw.

Allies miserably failed, possibly due to lack of cadre; no. of seats given to them; lack of knowledge about the symbol among the public. & also for the reason I highlighted above-lack of effective use.

*3)Dal & Vegetable Prices:-*
When arhar & tur dal is about 200 rupees, HOW can you expect people to come out & vote for you , especially the poor?

How can you talk about FDI, ease of business & GDP-terms which are incomprehensible to the common man when his basic needs like what he needs to eat to live -is becoming more & more expensive? & they feel Nothing is being done to address that.

& the agriculture minister instead of solving this crisis was campaigning in Bihar. Add to that the lack of clarification from the PM on what other state's had done by cracking down on hoarders & asking what NiKu had done.

Many people(even BJP voters) must have remembered this as they went to the polling booths.

*4)Anger against the PM & overuse of Brand Namo:-*
Like it or not there was a good number who were angry/disillusioned with the PM. Some due to propoganda spread by the opposition, some due to the high expectations they had(for which some of the blame falls on Modi) & some on parameters where they felt the Modi govt. has not done well on.

That 15 lakh rupees has made it's midst among the voters & so did reservation. People are now unhappy seeing the PM going on foreign trips. They think he is going to have fun & enjoy when he is actually doing a good job.

Also many people with a "socialist" mentality especially in the rural areas believe all this investments by big companies & factories won't help them much & will only help the rich.

Also some people are asking this question--> If Cong. party is really so corrupt? Why is there no case against them? Where are the chargesheets & the FIRs till now? Why aren't they in jail?

After a few years Congress party will repeatedly emphasize this point to prove that they are not corrupt & if anyone goes to jail after that, they will call Modi vindictive. -_-

Many people feel he has done nothing for them or for India either due to lack of knowledge or lack of publicity by the PM or the feeling that PM has not done this or that. *Also the PM did not visit Bihar EVEN ONCE after LS-2014 till Bihar -2015 Even though Bihar gave him 32 seats.* This was also a source of anger for many

Please read this brilliant article below by Praveen Patil which states how overuse of Brand Modi is hurting him now
Has The BJP Diluted Brand NaMo? | Swarajya
For almost every local issue, you use Modi's name. Then for every local problem the blame will be thrown upon Modi #factoflife
_
"Brand NaMo needs to be reinvented and reinvented fast. This whole top-down approach is now suffering the usual wear and tear of the law of diminishing returns. BJP as a party of governance needs to evolve into a more horizontal structure where in local faces can also be held accountable – what use is a towering leader like Chaudhary Birender Singh if he cannot command the presence of merely 1600 people for a public meeting?"_

I was screaming this for a long time. Harbar Modi,Modi kekhe kuch nahin hoga. That will only work in the Lok Sabha Elections. In the state & municipal part Modi & Shah have to encourage local leaders & not weaken them as they did in Gujarat which is why there is no popular local leader in Gujarat today.
But who will explain this to The Leader?

*& the PM should focus more on bijli-sadak-pani-khana-ghar issues from now onwards & in the rural areas;for that seems to be the language understood by the people more appropriately & which could actually help them or get their votes*

*THESE are the Primary reasons for the defeat of the BJP if you ask me*

*CONCLUSION:-*
Firstly this is a defeat of Modi first , then the BJP. 
*But as Yogendra Yadav said,the biggest loser of this election is Bihar* & then the BJP. They have given Lalu Yadav 80 seats & the single largest party post ? Add to that 14 of his nominated candidates in the Congress also won.

I can understand giving JDU 95/105, & even Congress 35/41. But giving the Jungle Raaj party 80 seats out of 105?? The party which destroyed governance in Bihar & Bihar itself? THe party which gave a thrashing to Bihari pride & honour??

Let me put forward a few points here explaining what jungle raaj was like in Bihar as my friend told me.
1. 6pm was deadline for girls & all females to leave everything and get inside the house
2. Students were encouraged to study for IIT & other central exams as it was the only way to get out of Bihar
3. Central govt servants lobbied not to get Bihar posting 
4. Doctors stopped coming to govt hospitals as they were not paid for over 5yrs. Private practice flourished
5. Doctors and engineers were target for kidnappers. So much so, a lot of them had their own armed guards
6. Many families had guns in the house to counter attack in case of a robbery 
7. I was never allowed to go out on my own as I was a potential target for kidnappers 
8. If your train is reaching post 8pm, at least 6-8 people came to pick up. Some had weapons
9. Weddings meant extra security required. No one, except couple of people, knew where cash and jewels were kept.
10. Post inter-caste wedding, 3 cars decorated as main car of bride and groom were arranged. All left together but in 3 directions. It was done to confuse a possible attack by Ranbir Sena or MCC or goondas.
11. You couldn't approach the police for help in a kidnapping case, cause they could either do nothing or they were friends with the kidnappers or the caste-card(Yadav)

& this was for an upper middle class, upper caste family Point of view. Imagine what life must have been for the poor & the weak. Imagine the fear they had to live in everyday especially if they were from rural India
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seriously I personally still can not understand how RJD got 80 seats despite giving good reasons above. I thought the hatred/fear of Lalu who hasn't changed at all would work against him but it didn't.

The pollster in me tells that the most explainable reason of RJD's excellent performance is---> CASTE. The party which made life a living hell for the poor,the UCs & most of Bihar won because of caste.

Also let me dispel some myths here:-
1)BJP lost because of lack of emphasis on development & reforms:-
This is becoming very popular among too many centrists & those in he economic Right.

Excuse me? Okay Biharis wanted Vikas  They wanted reforms & development  & to show their anger they voted & made the JDU... No, the RJD the single largest party ..   #okaythanksbye
Of course the fact that RJD destroyed Bihar is irrelevant, the fact that Lalu himself called Roads useless & upper-caste constructs is irrelevant, the fact the Lalu made a mockery of law & order is also irrelevant

The fact that Lalu's entire campaign rhetoric was abusive,divisive, threatening & focusing on the BCs,SCs & especially the Yadavs doesn't matter. 

& Lalu is the enemy of development & progress... this guy didn't even bother to mutter one word about it or pretend to care about it. All his rhetoric was merely abuse , attacking Upper castes & "reservation khatre me hain."

So if the BJP wasn't focusin enough on development, how did the biggest enemy of Bihar's development -RJD become the single largest party?

BJP was the ONLY party talking about vikas. NiKu only talked about his good work when he was bashing Modi cause most of his good work consisted of cleaning up his present ally's mess which he didn't want to remind people about.

& reforms?? I agree reforms are important & should have been carried out a long time back for the efforts to come out in public. But even we urban educated guys have difficulty understanding reforms. How will rural illiterate people who just want to survive even know 1 word about them?

PLEASE spend less time depending upon the MSM for an understanding of politics

*2)Bihar voted for peace & against BJP's communal rhetoric:-*
Yes, because Lalu didn't threaten or attack Upper Castes or abuse anyone  or try to raise caste lines

Firstly, Bihar was divided on caste lines & casteism is dangerous & not a sign of peace.
Also let me point out 1 irony to you:-
Phases 1-3 where there was no mention of beef & pakistan, NDA got 26 seats.
Phases4-5, where the beef & pakistan campaign statements started NDA got 32 seats..
Also let me add the Phase-5 was a total MGB stronghold going by cadre no. & demographics, MGB should have got 50+ going by the results in the rest of Bihar & the reason I stated above, but it did not.

But yes Sakshi Maharaj should be asked to keep his opinions to himself, his followers & his constituency & not give punlic gyaan. He doesn't help in any manner anybody-vikas,hindutva,his party or our great nation.

Please point out any more reasons the BJP lost, if they re myths I will debunk them.

I will end this analysis by saying BJP needs to do serious introspection on Bihar, the Jaitley coteries surrounding Modi has to go or become sensible, BJP needs to have a cadre force independent of the RSS or have more co-ordination with it, BJP needs stronger local leaders especially from the BCs & SCs ALL OVER INDIA.

& BJP needs to stop driving away good talent like Arun Shourie & Prashant Kishore!

Also Caste did matter this election.Period & so did Prashant Kishore who helped the JDU a lot. But TBH the Lalu effect & the caste effect he created was stronger.
But BJP can rejoice with the knowledge that they got an increase in VS by 8% which is really good.(going by assembly results in 2010)

& finally Bhagwan Bachaye Bihar,
If you see TV visuals the day results came out you will see that
Lalu & Pappu were very arrogant & Nitish who should have been the happiest man alive after crushing the man because of whom he left the NDA & was humiliated & had the greatest reasons to be the most arrogant was just " satisfied" . you could say he was a little distressed, That tells us enough on what their expectations for the future are.

Lalu knows the alliance has won primarily because of his rhetoric & his cadre. The fact that RJD is th SLP+14 of his nominees in the Congress won proves it. He will now try to slowly take over this govt & take more than his pound of flesh.

He will even try to fill th pockets of his party which are almost empty by taking PWD,finance & revenue.

His daughter even wanted the CM post for herself just 2 days after the results came out after promising for more than 6 months that only NiKu would be the CM!!!

Nitish knows Lalu will do this & will now be planning/fearing for the future which is why he is only satisfied.

*Lalu openly attacked JDU & it's electoral capabilities in a quite a few rallies & in front of NiKu himself!!! & Nitish Kumar didn't even bother to refute or counter-attack such charges whether it be on the same dais or later..

If before the election you can't even control him or stop him from attacking your party, how can u take him on when most of the MLAs in the MGB belong to him one way or the other??*

*& even if he can control Lalu & his MLAs,he cannot control the RJD goondas & local bahubalis who have finally attained power after 10 years of what they call "suffering" *

Attacks & goondagardi has gone up in Bihar going by ETV-Bihar/UP. College girls are being threatened in patna by the frequent gang of eve-teasers that "Meri Rani, Hamari sarkar aa gayi hain. AB dekh lena kya hoga "

Police forces all over Bihar have been involved in clashes with RJD & JDU karyakarta. One businessman's son has been kidnapped & a ransom of 40 lakh has been demanded!!

& All this in less than 5 days!!!

It seems jungle raj will truly return if things go on like this

LET us all pray that Nitish ji succeeds & keeps goonda raj away. Trust me , he is a good man & the best Bihari Neta out there despite what many see as his opportunism. But he made a huge mistake by going with Lalu.

& Let us hope for the best for Bihar Too
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

P.S:- Please post your feedback & comments below, I will also update this post whenever I see fit to do so  

@Rain Man @itachii @Nair saab @ranjeet @Tridibans @Abingdonboy @Echo_419[/USER] @Bitter Melon

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't know, I found it incredibly patronising. This is 2015 and "shuttle diplomacy" was invented/coined in the 1960s, is this simply the right of Western leaders? When an Indian PM does it he is mocked and demeaned. Also, it has been empirically proven that Modi has spent a comparable amount of days outside of India as MMS in his first year but actually managed to visit more countries not to mention India is now the world's number 1 FDI destination(so obviously it is not futile). These kind of facts are omitted in every single "Modi likes to travel" account.
> 
> I've yet to see any attention given to Putin's, Obama's, Cameron's, Hollande's, Merkal's etc travel schedule- why the fascination with Modi's?
> 
> Oh and then the map the BBC chose to use- not even Al Jazeera uses that map, it says a lot.


It's a good read, reasons for BBC interest in Modi's can be found here. 

British Left hates Modi: Why Guardian attacked him

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Oh dear......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Star Wars @ranjeet @hinduguy @SarthakGanguly @Roybot



Looks like we have arrived


----------



## Tridibans

The_Showstopper said:


> And you wish to get that justice by massacring muslims and other non-Hindus?
> 
> 
> I am not assuming, I know your kind quite well...



Massacring non-Muslims is what is done by you people not us. Look what happened in Paris when RSS chaddiwalas killed 150 innocents... oh wait!!!

Never mind.... forget about Chechniya, Iraq, Syria, Paris, Boston, Sydney, 9/11.... what is more important is Hindu Taliban and RSS terrorists killing 1 MAN in Dadri out of 180 million.... suicide bombings in Mosques.... killing shouting God is Great.... To hell with these Hindu terrorists !!!!

What I find fascinating is./..... If 1 man is killed in some remote village of UP... it is the Hindu terrorsits/ RSS/ BJP responsible.... we are communal... India is intolerant and breaking up..... @Guynextdoor2 @jamahir From Europe to Kashmir.... From Sydney to Moscow in the name of Islam people go on killing rampages and we are termed intolerant!!!!

But day after day across the world 100's are killed and Islam is a religion of peace... we are peace loving ..... Why the double standards? No wonder the concept of Taqiyya is used so much in India @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Darmashkian said:


> *Darmashkian's Post-Poll analysis of Bihar 2015*
> 
> Firstly I sincerely & with a bowed head apologize to one & all for posting wrong predictions last week regarding Bihar & misguiding all of you. I m very sorry for my wrong predictions & hope you can forgive me for getting it wrong.
> 
> This time I can say with full & total confidence that this analysis is way more accurate than my previous analysis & by a better margin. I can say this after checking Praveen Patil's articles one again after his predictions turned out to be tru & also checking/confirming with some twitter accounts of "some" good psephologists who were pessimistic & closer to the final outcome.
> I also read some articles, checked the reactions of all sides after the results came out & read it b/w the lines & applied my logic & common sense.
> 
> This time I guarantee you that this analysis is more accurate
> 
> Just 1 week back, the results for the Bihar Assembly Election came out, results which one could say shocked the NDA & the pollsters & which came as a delight for the MGB & it's constituent parties especially the RJD & the Congress.
> 
> The Mahagathbandhan won 178 seats with a Vote-share of 41.9% & the NDA-58 seats a voteshare of 34.1.
> A voteshare difference of 7.8%, this HUGE difference in voteshare b/w both side would lead to the decimation of the BJP & a grand victory for the MGB.
> 
> Few of the prominent pollsters could believe their eyes on seeing this result. Even the BJP whose leaders where expecting 130-140 seats were horrified & baffled. I can say that even many in the MGB must have been surprised & shocked on seeing such results!
> 
> One of my predictions was proved correct, the MGB is a strong but highly volatile combination. If it works it will be highly effective & trash the opposition. If it doesn't the MGB will be destroyed
> 
> The seats of the individual parties are below:-
> 1)MGB:-
> RJD-80
> JDU-71
> Congress-27
> 
> 2)NDA:-
> BJP-53
> LJP-2
> RLSP-
> HAM-1
> 
> -
> CPI(ML)-3
> Independents-4
> 
> BUT how did the MGB do so well?? I will explain below with points & after that an explanation . I will also dispel a few myths which are spreading through social media on why the BJP did so bad.
> 
> *What worked for the MGB:-*
> *1)Caste,Caste & Jati*
> This has been proved by the fact that Lalu Prasad Yadav'RJD got 80 seats & 14 of his nominated/chosen candidates won on a Congress ticket.
> 
> If you ask me* this is the Biggest Reason behind the victory of the MGB.* *The vote-transfer of Muslims, Koeris,Kurmis & Yadavs etc i.e. the traditional vote-banks of the parties in the MGB between each other was all but complete & took place without any hitches, which was highly surprising.*
> 
> The Muslim consolidation towards the MGB was the largest of any community & close behind it was the Yadav community which desired the return of "Yadav Raj" (under lalu).
> 
> Also let me point out that a good portion of the election rhetoric from the MGB & it's leaders was purely on caste lines & especially from Lalu Yadav who made caste & abusing UCs the core of his campaign.
> 
> Lalu campaigning from village to village(for the Yadav dominated villages) played the caste card to the maximum, whether it be playing the emotional card, abusing upper castes, yadav pride etc
> He made this a do or die election for the Yadav community & he succeeded in doing so.
> 
> Even the youth were more interested in voting based on caste lines & not on developmental/job lines.??.
> 
> Wherever he went he made the election a case of "Forwards vs Backwards" & played the banner of Yadav pride. He reminded the people of Upper caste atrocities of the past to make them emotionally charged to vote for a "pichdon ki parti".
> 
> Another interesting line RJD karyakartas used was:- "Nitishwas Dilli challa jayega kuch he samay mai, tab Lalu Bihar mai he rahega To is bar vote do Nitish ko"
> I will not post some of the stuff which I suspect RJD karyakartas said/must have said due to lack of proof
> 
> Add to that the absolutely little leverage of the PM's backward origins from the BJP.
> 
> *& all this worked brilliantly in one of the most casteist states of Indi**a.*
> 
> *Pappu Yadav himself said that one of the reasons MGB did well was because of a caste-wave that engulfed most of Bihar.*
> 
> *2)Reservation*
> "Aarakshan khatre me hain" was more or less one of the popular slogans of this alliance. Nitish & Lalu both used this to the maximum.
> 
> The controversy began after Mohan Bhagwat talked twice of the need of a review in the reservation system. This was taken by the MGB to the people as -_"RSS wants to get rid of reservation, Modi is a puppet/chamcha of RSS. Just see how his party depends on them!!"_
> 
> *This was the biggest message of Nitish Kumar throughout the election* that Modi wants to get rid of reservation & that thus, it is an Upper Caste Party.
> This was one of the biggest reasons why the BJP was on the backfoot throughout the entire election! & when they finally responded it was too late. The message had already been taken to the people by the MGB leaders & karyakartas.
> 
> *Lalu lead an excellent whisper campaign throughout Bihar on reservation especially in the rural areas. This was a truly excellent campaign by him*
> [Quoting Praveen Patil:- _What is no longer a mystery is how RJD-JDU tapped the issue brilliantly. Just 48 hours before polling day, across all villages, many of the backward caste groups began meeting secretly to discuss “rumors” which indicated that if BJP came to power, they are not averse to “tinkering with the reservations because RSS has commanded the party to do so”. Upper Caste youths bragging about how BJP, once in power, would create a more level playing field in “Reservations” did not help matters at all.]_
> RJD karyakartas held many meetings among the OBCs about how reservation was in danger
> 
> Many OBC,EBC & SC Youth still depend on reservation to get a job in Bihar . Bihar is still a largely rural state,sadly. We all know how many Biharis leave Bihar to get a job.
> _[_According to Praveen Patil-_ "Our estimates suggest that nearly half a million WhatsApp/Facebook messages on the “Reservations” issue were circulated in Bihar in the last ten days."]_
> Many of the aforementioned communities view reservation as a matter of pride & honour & that losing it would hurt that pride & honour & also their descendants.
> 
> Thus they voted to save "their rightful aarakshan"
> This was largely avoidable, the BJP truly screwed up on this all because of one RSS maha-purush.[Also one must wonder what was Mohan Bhagwat thinking when he repeated this statement twice & when elections in Bihar were going on, was he sabotaging the BJP's chances??].
> 
> *BJP leaders like Hukum Deo Yadav confirmed that this statement hurt them a lot after the results came out.*
> 
> I can confirm that most SCs voted for the NDA, but most EBCs & OBCs for the MGB in large numbers.
> 
> *3)Goodwill for Nitish Kumar:-*
> I have said this many times, there is a lot of goodwill for Nitish Kumar for the good work he did as CM. Some Biharis say he was possibly the best CM Bihar ever had since independence.
> *He is the most popular Bihari neta alive today! *That is certain, one of my Bihar friends told me that there was no anti-incumbency against the JDU or most of it's MLAs as expected by everyone because of the good work done by Nitish Kumar.
> 
> Add to that the good work he did especially forKurmis,koeris, EBCs & Maha-Dalits who voted for his party JDU.
> 
> Even traditional NDA voters admit he did a good job as CM
> 
> Prashant Kishore leveraged his popularity heavily & tried to convince voters that JDU would control RJD(which any sensible mind should now is impossible). His PR & Election management skills were important towards the success of the MGB & more importantly the JDU. & all of it depended upon this one man
> 
> *The above three are the primary reasons for the success of the MGB if you ask me.*
> 
> 4)One must note that MIM did very bad in Bihar in the 6 seats it contested. Muslim voters were clearly united for the MGB at all levels.
> 5)The third front hurt, but due to lack of cadre it couldn't hurt much as expected. Add to that the caste frenzy which lalu created across Bihar among Yadavs.
> *6)Lack Of Firm UC consolidation:-*
> The UC consolidation for the BJP was not as strong as the Muslims/Yadavs/Kurmis for the MGB. Maybe because of:-
> (1)Infighting & what many saw as marginalization of UC leaders
> (2)The local Bhumihar & Rajput chieftains in the JDU & RJD respectively got some votes for their parties
> (3) The declaration of a non-UC will only be the CM candidate did help among some BCs & SCs, but further turned away some more UCs
> 
> *Why the NDA Lost:-*
> *1)Lack of good local leaders & failure in using them:-*
> The BJP campaign depended *heavily *upon Modi & Shah with very little scope left for the other state leaders
> 
> Prashant Kishore used this opportunity to make this Nitish the CM-centric face of the campaign. TO remind people that NiKu would be the CM if they win while Modi would always remain the PM of India.
> 
> Also when ever Lalu made a retort in Bhojpuri, some local leader should have responded back with a Bhojpur/magadhi/maithli/any local dialect accent. I feel Modi's shuddh(pure) Hindi may not have been comprehendable by all, especially in rural Bihar
> 
> & the BJP depended heavily on the top-down style of approach i.e. in this case giving addressing large public rallies. Leaders like Manjhi,kushwaha & many local BJP leaders are NOT fit for such endeavors. The local nukkad sabha style rallies are more effective for such people. 5forty3 gives us an example by tellings us below WHY Manjhi wasn't used effectively:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same with RLSP & LJP & local BJP leaders..
> 
> I remember many people laughing at the lack of attendance in the MGB leader rallies & that they weren't half as big as modi.... Becuse they weren't supposed to be big in the first place!!
> 
> This nukkad style-local rally method which they adopted took them all over Bihar, they could address specific regions & castes & could appeal to them more without hurting other caste & areas(read what I said about Lalu above).
> 
> Their aim was to convince everybody in the small rally why to vote for them+a touch of aarakshan & caste.
> 
> ALSO
> 
> The BJP had a broad volatile social coalition ranged against it. Against that, what did it offer? Modi. *And that was it’s first and most cardinal mistake*- a repeat of the same mistake it made in Delhi. *the Prime Minister cannot and will not win you every state election for the sake of god, especially in places where there are strong regional leaders.*
> 
> BJP’s sweep of the Hindi heartland in the 2014 Lok Sabha election was powered by the assembling of a rainbow coalition of Hindus- the United Spectrum of Hindu Votes against a divided opposition.
> This time the opposition united for the explicit version of defeating the BJP.
> 
> Like it or not it is the BJP Bihar Unit which will govern Bihar & Not Modi if they win & enough coverage wasn't given to the local leaders who would later rule Bihar.
> 
> Prashant Kishore & Lalu knew this & emphasized this point too. They repeated the point that Lalu & Niku would remain in Bihar & are of Bihar & Niku would be the CM.
> I feel the Bihari vs Bahari tag must have played a role here
> 
> BJP should have propped up it's local leaders even more, but it wisely did not declare a CM candidate
> 
> *2)Infighting & failure of Allies:-*
> There was tremendous infighting in the BJP. *About 20 seats were lost due to infighting & so were certain caste & regional groups who didn't vote for the BJP on voting day*. In some cases BJP rebels won as independents.
> I heard JP Nadda was responsible for the ticket distribution, if he was. He should be punished.
> 
> & by the way why was Ananth Kumar of all people made the Bihar incharge by the BJP?? Couldn't they find anybody better. This guy screwed up in Karnataka too by getting rid of Yeddyurappa whose end results we saw.
> 
> Allies miserably failed, possibly due to lack of cadre; no. of seats given to them; lack of knowledge about the symbol among the public. & also for the reason I highlighted above-lack of effective use.
> 
> *3)Dal & Vegetable Prices:-*
> When arhar & tur dal is about 200 rupees, HOW can you expect people to come out & vote for you , especially the poor?
> 
> How can you talk about FDI, ease of business & GDP-terms which are incomprehensible to the common man when his basic needs like what he needs to eat to live -is becoming more & more expensive? & they feel Nothing is being done to address that.
> 
> & the agriculture minister instead of solving this crisis was campaigning in Bihar. Add to that the lack of clarification from the PM on what other state's had done by cracking down on hoarders & asking what NiKu had done.
> 
> Many people(even BJP voters) must have remembered this as they went to the polling booths.
> 
> *4)Anger against the PM & overuse of Brand Namo:-*
> Like it or not there was a good number who were angry/disillusioned with the PM. Some due to propoganda spread by the opposition, some due to the high expectations they had(for which some of the blame falls on Modi) & some on parameters where they felt the Modi govt. has not done well on.
> 
> That 15 lakh rupees has made it's midst among the voters & so did reservation. People are now unhappy seeing the PM going on foreign trips. They think he is going to have fun & enjoy when he is actually doing a good job.
> 
> Also many people with a "socialist" mentality especially in the rural areas believe all this investments by big companies & factories won't help them much & will only help the rich.
> 
> Also some people are asking this question--> If Cong. party is really so corrupt? Why is there no case against them? Where are the chargesheets & the FIRs till now? Why aren't they in jail?
> 
> After a few years Congress party will repeatedly emphasize this point to prove that they are not corrupt & if anyone goes to jail after that, they will call Modi vindictive. -_-
> 
> Many people feel he has done nothing for them or for India either due to lack of knowledge or lack of publicity by the PM or the feeling that PM has not done this or that. *Also the PM did not visit Bihar EVEN ONCE after LS-2014 till Bihar -2015 Even though Bihar gave him 32 seats.* This was also a source of anger for many
> 
> Please read this brilliant article below by Praveen Patil which states how overuse of Brand Modi is hurting him now
> Has The BJP Diluted Brand NaMo? | Swarajya
> For almost every local issue, you use Modi's name. Then for every local problem the blame will be thrown upon Modi #factoflife
> _
> "Brand NaMo needs to be reinvented and reinvented fast. This whole top-down approach is now suffering the usual wear and tear of the law of diminishing returns. BJP as a party of governance needs to evolve into a more horizontal structure where in local faces can also be held accountable – what use is a towering leader like Chaudhary Birender Singh if he cannot command the presence of merely 1600 people for a public meeting?"_
> 
> I was screaming this for a long time. Harbar Modi,Modi kekhe kuch nahin hoga. That will only work in the Lok Sabha Elections. In the state & municipal part Modi & Shah have to encourage local leaders & not weaken them as they did in Gujarat which is why there is no popular local leader in Gujarat today.
> But who will explain this to The Leader?
> 
> *& the PM should focus more on bijli-sadak-pani-khana-ghar issues from now onwards & in the rural areas;for that seems to be the language understood by the people more appropriately & which could actually help them or get their votes*
> 
> *THESE are the Primary reasons for the defeat of the BJP if you ask me*
> 
> *CONCLUSION:-*
> Firstly this is a defeat of Modi first , then the BJP.
> *But as Yogendra Yadav said,the biggest loser of this election is Bihar* & then the BJP. They have given Lalu Yadav 80 seats & the single largest party post ? Add to that 14 of his nominated candidates in the Congress also won.
> 
> I can understand giving JDU 95/105, & even Congress 35/41. But giving the Jungle Raaj party 80 seats out of 105?? The party which destroyed governance in Bihar & Bihar itself? THe party which gave a thrashing to Bihari pride & honour??
> 
> Let me put forward a few points here explaining what jungle raaj was like in Bihar as my friend told me.
> 1. 6pm was deadline for girls & all females to leave everything and get inside the house
> 2. Students were encouraged to study for IIT & other central exams as it was the only way to get out of Bihar
> 3. Central govt servants lobbied not to get Bihar posting
> 4. Doctors stopped coming to govt hospitals as they were not paid for over 5yrs. Private practice flourished
> 5. Doctors and engineers were target for kidnappers. So much so, a lot of them had their own armed guards
> 6. Many families had guns in the house to counter attack in case of a robbery
> 7. I was never allowed to go out on my own as I was a potential target for kidnappers
> 8. If your train is reaching post 8pm, at least 6-8 people came to pick up. Some had weapons
> 9. Weddings meant extra security required. No one, except couple of people, knew where cash and jewels were kept.
> 10. Post inter-caste wedding, 3 cars decorated as main car of bride and groom were arranged. All left together but in 3 directions. It was done to confuse a possible attack by Ranbir Sena or MCC or goondas.
> 11. You couldn't approach the police for help in a kidnapping case, cause they could either do nothing or they were friends with the kidnappers or the caste-card(Yadav)
> 
> & this was for an upper middle class, upper caste family Point of view. Imagine what life must have been for the poor & the weak. Imagine the fear they had to live in everyday especially if they were from rural India
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Seriously I personally still can not understand how RJD got 80 seats despite giving good reasons above. I thought the hatred/fear of Lalu who hasn't changed at all would work against him but it didn't.
> 
> The pollster in me tells that the most explainable reason of RJD's excellent performance is---> CASTE. The party which made life a living hell for the poor,the UCs & most of Bihar won because of caste.
> 
> Also let me dispel some myths here:-
> 1)BJP lost because of lack of emphasis on development & reforms:-
> This is becoming very popular among too many centrists & those in he economic Right.
> 
> Excuse me? Okay Biharis wanted Vikas  They wanted reforms & development  & to show their anger they voted & made the JDU... No, the RJD the single largest party ..   #okaythanksbye
> Of course the fact that RJD destroyed Bihar is irrelevant, the fact that Lalu himself called Roads useless & upper-caste constructs is irrelevant, the fact the Lalu made a mockery of law & order is also irrelevant
> 
> The fact that Lalu's entire campaign rhetoric was abusive,divisive, threatening & focusing on the BCs,SCs & especially the Yadavs doesn't matter.
> 
> & Lalu is the enemy of development & progress... this guy didn't even bother to mutter one word about it or pretend to care about it. All his rhetoric was merely abuse , attacking Upper castes & "reservation khatre me hain."
> 
> So if the BJP wasn't focusin enough on development, how did the biggest enemy of Bihar's development -RJD become the single largest party?
> 
> BJP was the ONLY party talking about vikas. NiKu only talked about his good work when he was bashing Modi cause most of his good work consisted of cleaning up his present ally's mess which he didn't want to remind people about.
> 
> & reforms?? I agree reforms are important & should have been carried out a long time back for the efforts to come out in public. But even we urban educated guys have difficulty understanding reforms. How will rural illiterate people who just want to survive even know 1 word about them?
> 
> PLEASE spend less time depending upon the MSM for an understanding of politics
> 
> *2)Bihar voted for peace & against BJP's communal rhetoric:-*
> Yes, because Lalu didn't threaten or attack Upper Castes or abuse anyone  or try to raise caste lines
> 
> Firstly, Bihar was divided on caste lines & casteism is dangerous & not a sign of peace.
> Also let me point out 1 irony to you:-
> Phases 1-3 where there was no mention of beef & pakistan, NDA got 26 seats.
> Phases4-5, where the beef & pakistan campaign statements started NDA got 32 seats..
> Also let me add the Phase-5 was a total MGB stronghold going by cadre no. & demographics, MGB should have got 50+ going by the results in the rest of Bihar & the reason I stated above, but it did not.
> 
> But yes Sakshi Maharaj should be asked to keep his opinions to himself, his followers & his constituency & not give punlic gyaan. He doesn't help in any manner anybody-vikas,hindutva,his party or our great nation.
> 
> Please point out any more reasons the BJP lost, if they re myths I will debunk them.
> 
> I will end this analysis by saying BJP needs to do serious introspection on Bihar, the Jaitley coteries surrounding Modi has to go or become sensible, BJP needs to have a cadre force independent of the RSS or have more co-ordination with it, BJP needs stronger local leaders especially from the BCs & SCs ALL OVER INDIA.
> 
> & BJP needs to stop driving away good talent like Arun Shourie & Prashant Kishore!
> 
> Also Caste did matter this election.Period & so did Prashant Kishore who helped the JDU a lot. But TBH the Lalu effect & the caste effect he created was stronger.
> But BJP can rejoice with the knowledge that they got an increase in VS by 8% which is really good.(going by assembly results in 2010)
> 
> & finally Bhagwan Bachaye Bihar,
> If you see TV visuals the day results came out you will see that
> Lalu & Pappu were very arrogant & Nitish who should have been the happiest man alive after crushing the man because of whom he left the NDA & was humiliated & had the greatest reasons to be the most arrogant was just " satisfied" . you could say he was a little distressed, That tells us enough on what their expectations for the future are.
> 
> Lalu knows the alliance has won primarily because of his rhetoric & his cadre. The fact that RJD is th SLP+14 of his nominees in the Congress won proves it. He will now try to slowly take over this govt & take more than his pound of flesh.
> 
> He will even try to fill th pockets of his party which are almost empty by taking PWD,finance & revenue.
> 
> His daughter even wanted the CM post for herself just 2 days after the results came out after promising for more than 6 months that only NiKu would be the CM!!!
> 
> Nitish knows Lalu will do this & will now be planning/fearing for the future which is why he is only satisfied.
> 
> *Lalu openly attacked JDU & it's electoral capabilities in a quite a few rallies & in front of NiKu himself!!! & Nitish Kumar didn't even bother to refute or counter-attack such charges whether it be on the same dais or later..
> 
> If before the election you can't even control him or stop him from attacking your party, how can u take him on when most of the MLAs in the MGB belong to him one way or the other??*
> 
> *& even if he can control Lalu & his MLAs,he cannot control the RJD goondas & local bahubalis who have finally attained power after 10 years of what they call "suffering" *
> 
> Attacks & goondagardi has gone up in Bihar going by ETV-Bihar/UP. College girls are being threatened in patna by the frequent gang of eve-teasers that "Meri Rani, Hamari sarkar aa gayi hain. AB dekh lena kya hoga "
> 
> Police forces all over Bihar have been involved in clashes with RJD & JDU karyakarta. One businessman's son has been kidnapped & a ransom of 40 lakh has been demanded!!
> 
> & All this in less than 5 days!!!
> 
> It seems jungle raj will truly return if things go on like this
> 
> LET us all pray that Nitish ji succeeds & keeps goonda raj away. Trust me , he is a good man & the best Bihari Neta out there despite what many see as his opportunism. But he made a huge mistake by going with Lalu.
> 
> & Let u hope for the best for Bihar Too
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> P.S:- Please post your feedback & comments below, I will also update this post whenever I see fit to do so
> 
> @Rain Man @itachii @SanjeevaniButi



Lalu Son's is hopefully smarter than him and will go into White collar crimes rather than Extortion and Kidnapping etc. 

Women will no doubt be worse off but this time they have invited trouble so no point in complaining. 

Reasons mentioned are all relevant. Few other reasons. 

1. Modi made a huge blunder by bad mouthing Nitish. He made the same mistake Modi's oponent did by bad mouthing Modi. It only got him sympathy votes .... same was true for nitish. 

Modi made the same mistake in Delhi by bad mouthing Arvind Kejriwal and lost Dehi. Sadly he do not seem to realize he is falling into the same trap his enemes fell into. 

2. BJP has failed to gain social trust and acceptance. Rumours against them are far easily accepted and believed than rumours against Nitish or Lalu. It shows a fundamentally weak district/taluk/village level karyakartas who work for public good. Unless THIS change BJP will never make it big in Bihar or UP or Assam or any other state where Hindutva is weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Indian sickulars 





(from twitter)

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

ranjeet said:


> It's a good read, reasons for BBC interest in Modi's can be found here.
> 
> British Left hates Modi: Why Guardian attacked him



Posting just a Link for such an excellent article is not good enough, you need to post the entire article. Its a MUST READ for ALL Indians 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



NIRPAL DHALIWAL

I wept watching Prime Minister Narendra Modi's address to the British parliament. I found his desi accent difficult to follow, but cried nonetheless. In fact, I wept because of it, raising as it did so many personal issues for me. Watching him, I remembered how my mother - a village girl who left Punjab to wash dishes in London - was treated with disdain and condescension for her poorly spoken English, both by the British and bourgeois Indians who are, to this day, quick to assert social superiority at any instance.

*Hearing Modi address parliament, Cameron et al paying painstaking attention to his every mispronounced word, spoken in an accent thick enough to cut with a chainsaw*,  was to sense a personal journey come full circle.

Equally interesting was to see how Britain's media responded to him, to witness how this low-born Leviathan, who speaks English in the manner of curry-house waiter, dredged up various British neuroses - of race, class and nostalgia. *Modi proved to be a litmus test of many British anxieties.*

The left-wing press predictably abhorred his visit. _The Guardian_ had a nervous breakdown, publishing a series of scathing articles attacking India for its religious intolerance, caste discrimination and oppression of women. Fair enough: all of these problems are unresolved in Indian society and demand reporting. What was telling, however, was that the visit of China's unelected one-party tyrant - sorry, I mean 'president' - two weeks earlier hadn't triggered a similar slew of criticism about that country's myriad human-rights abuses.

That welcome was reserved for Narendra Modi, who received a bigger democratically decided mandate than any other politician in human history. Indeed, why is it that now, when Indians are more prosperous, open, longer-lived and democratically engaged than ever, the British Left has taken to heaping criticism on India as never before - a contempt pointedly expressed by Jeremy Corbyn, the Labour Party leader, who couldn't stand to be in parliament when Modi gave his historic speech?

It is, of course, not out of any solidarity with India's poor and suffering millions on whose destinies the British Left has zero influence, people who've never heard of _The Guardian_ or Jeremy Corbyn, and for whom_The Guardian_ could easily have provided a Hindi-language edition long ago if it were genuinely concerned with empowering them. *The neurotic hysteria of Britain's leading left-wing newspaper this past week has a more local and nastier motive.*

*The sad truth is that Indians came to Britain and, through much struggle and sacrifice, made a great success of themselves: the British Left - and its trust-funded propagandists at The Guardian - will never forgive them for that. Indian success in Britain, undermining as it does the Left's demented ideologies of race and class, is simply unbearable. Those labels were never going to fit Indians, who don't define themselves within such simplistic limiting boundaries, but for the British Left, to succeed in the face of racism and poverty as most Indians here did, is to commit a crime that cannot be punished enough.*

If Indians in Britain were to riot, lower their academic performance or blow themselves up more, _The Guardian_'s coverage of India would surely be more positive. *Of course, they can't focus their ire on British-Indians themselves - the racism would be too obvious - so the motherland is scorned instead. The British Left has a similar relationship with British Jews, another self-made and conspicuously successful minority. The Left's hatred for them reveals itself as an obsessive contempt for Israel - or 'Zionism' as the lefties term it.*

Neither the travails of the Indian masses, nor the politics of Israel and its neighbours, are of the slightest interest to the British working-class - the constituency Britain's Left supposedly exists to serve - but they occupy an inordinate amount of space in this country's left-wing psyche. *This deeply prejudiced viewpoint is rooted in its neurotic fixation with class and the toxic resentment that stems from that.*

*A class-based perspective can only see life through the prism of a zero-sum game, an oppressor-victim dynamic. When anyone, particularly those of humble origins - like immigrants from India, for example - achieves success in Britain, the Left can only suspect it took place at someone else's expense. And hence the stewing resentment that finds expression by shovelling scorn on India.*

Britain's India-loathing Left has its Indian soulmates, to be sure. Pankaj Mishra and Arundhati Roy have their specially reserved seats in London's liberal salons, where they are regarded as champions of the teeming downtrodden. Of course, neither Mishra or Roy gives a shit about India's masses: if they did, they would write in Hindi or Malayalam, or any of the other vernaculars in which ordinary Indians could actually read and be possibly inspired by them. But they deliberately don't, knowing that the aam admi wouldn't wipe his backside with the shrill whining rubbish they produce.

India's poor are merely props for Roy and Mishra's self-styled sainthood among western lefties. And they truly are saints of a twisted sort. Their incessant railings against the liberalising of India's economy - which has lifted millions of Indians out of poverty - is simply the legacy of their uptight Brahmin backgrounds, an inherited revulsion of the material world and the spiritual pollution that comes with trade and manual work. Capitalism, and the physical toil and pleasures that come with it, offends their repressed and febrile high-caste sensibilities, and so they take to the pages of Britain's press to inveigh against it.

Besides these two, _The Guardian_ this week also commissioned a ridiculous piece by abstract artist, Anish Kapoor, declaring that India is ruled by a 'Hindu Taliban'. No doubt the editor, Katharine Viner, regards Kapoor as a perfect representative of India's diverse impoverished multitude given that he is a Doon-schooled, London domiciled multimillionaire.

*Such is the warped idiocy behind the British Left and its attitude to India. Even more absurdly, when Modi was elected Prime Minister, the BBC's Newsnight programme brought Kapoor on the show to discuss with William Dalrymple - another elite-schooled millionaire, * * and one who isn't even Indian - what the election would mean for India's barefooted rural masses.* The editor of Newsnight, Ian Katz, previously worked, of course, for _The Guardian_.

The West's viewpoint of India is profoundly skewed by the fact that English-speaking Indians have historically come from highly privileged and secure backgrounds - people whose views are to be the most distrusted because they are precisely the people most unsettled by India's increasingly upwardly mobile population. *I have learned to pay careful attention to the accent with which Indians speak English. When I hear dulcet Rugby-educated tones such as Salman Rushdie's, I know the opinions on offer will resonate within a salubrious south-Delhi enclave and pretty much nowhere else on the subcontinent. When I hear the masala twang of Chetan Bhagat's or Swapan Dasgupta's English, I know I ought to pay attention - just as I did to Modi's tar-thick Hindi-medium accent. These voices, rooted in a broader and more representative India, are deliberately ignored by Britain's left-wing media because they challenge its nonsensical ideologies.*

I've focused on _The Guardian_, because it pays more attention to India than the other British papers. The right-wing British press just collectively shrugged and tried to look the other way this week, resigned to Britain's decreasing significance in the world, exemplified by a parliamentary address by a man whose English they couldn't understand.

But just because someone's paying you a lot of attention, it doesn't mean they like you or have your well-being at heart. And when it comes to India,_ The Guardian_ most certainly doesn't. I've written for the paper a fair bit myself - though I suspect I won't be again after this article - but I found its coverage this week simply disgraceful. *Indians should not mistake the sanctimonious pronouncements by the British Left towards India's many problems - problems that Indians alone can resolve - for a genuine concern for India.*

*The British Left is locked in its own parochial neuroses of class and resentment, and its attitude towards India will only ever be a projection of that. Indians are largely an aspirational and enterprising people, and as such will always trigger the disgust of British lefties who are not, and never will be, India's friends.*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

ranjeet said:


>



The obnoxious reference to "Gangu Teli" refers to Narendra Modi's CASTE which is "Teli". 

This is a cognizable offence under the "Prevention of Atrocities Act 1989" and is a Non Bailable offence. 

This law seeks to protect Backward castes against *anyone *"intentionally insults or intimidates with intent to humiliate any place with in public view". 

The designer of this poster, the sponsor, the people who carried it, people who posted it CAN and SHOULD be arrested under this Law and be put in Jail. 

Jail term is a minimum of 6 months to a Maximum of 5 years  


Its an wonderful opportunity for the govt. takes this opportunity to establish law and order and prevent such cheap and disgusting posters in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Darmashkian

N


SanjeevaniButi said:


> Lalu Son's is hopefully smarter than him and will go into White collar crimes rather than Extortion and Kidnapping etc.
> 
> Women will no doubt be worse off but this time they have invited trouble so no point in complaining.
> 
> Reasons mentioned are all relevant. Few other reasons.
> 
> 1. Modi made a huge blunder by bad mouthing Nitish. He made the same mistake Modi's oponent did by bad mouthing Modi. It only got him sympathy votes .... same was true for nitish.
> 
> Modi made the same mistake in Delhi by bad mouthing Arvind Kejriwal and lost Dehi. Sadly he do not seem to realize he is falling into the same trap his enemes fell into.
> 
> 2. BJP has failed to gain social trust and acceptance. Rumours against them are far easily accepted and believed than rumours against Nitish or Lalu. It shows a fundamentally weak district/taluk/village level karyakartas who work for public good. Unless THIS change BJP will never make it big in Bihar or UP or Assam or any other state where Hindutva is weak.


Nope, lalu's children don't seem quite smart. None of the sons made it out of 12th from what I heard. Also when u hear them speak or give interviews you will realise how smart they are...

Poor Bihar.

Yep, I feel sorry for them; but it's their fault. The next time any Bihari complains to me about Lalu's interference & jungle raaj. I won't spare him/her  

Agreed with the first point, the BJP made a huge mistake by embarking on a negative campaign against Nitishwa, who as I said had tremendous good will. This created sympathy for him

& regarding Assam, victory is possible. Himanta Biswa Sharma has joined the party, many Congress MLAs & AGP leaders too are joining.
My friend is a member of Asom BJP, he claims victory is possible with the coming of Hemanta Sharma who has a good control over the Gauhati Belt+ an alliance with the BPF/other Bodo parties.

The BJP should just not repeat the mistakes of Bihar, distribute tickets properly & destroy all perceptions of it being an anti-Axomiya or anti-Bengali party which the Congress will try & create
--

By the way thanks for your feedback, how do you think I can make my analysis better, sir?



SanjeevaniButi said:


> The obnoxious reference to "Gangu Teli" refers to Narendra Modi's CASTE which is "Teli".
> 
> This is a cognizable offence under the "Prevention of Atrocities Act 1989" and is a Non Bailable offence.
> 
> This law seeks to protect Backward castes against *anyone *"intentionally insults or intimidates with intent to humiliate any place with in public view".
> 
> The designer of this poster, the sponsor, the people who carried it, people who posted it CAN and SHOULD be arrested under this Law and be put in Jail.
> 
> Jail term is a minimum of 6 months to a Maximum of 5 years
> 
> 
> Its an wonderful opportunity for the govt. takes this opportunity to establish law and order and prevent such cheap and disgusting posters in the future.


Scumbags, how dare they insult his caste !! & play Caste politics!!

Modi should sue them & take them to court & make this a nationwide issue to teach them a lesson!!

That so called pandit made a huge mess for future generations of this nation & his descendants still do so

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Darmashkian said:


> By the way thanks for your feedback, how do you think I can make my analysis better, sir?



No need to call me sir, You are doing a great job and you do not really need my advice since I am neither qualified nor any better than you in this. 

Only parting shot will be to view FACTS objectively without any sort of affiliation. If you do have affiliation be aware of them and always take that into account before any analysis. 



> Scumbags, how dare they insult his caste !! & play Caste politics!!
> 
> Modi should sue them & take them to court & make this a nationwide issue to teach them a lesson!!
> 
> That so called pandit made a huge mess for future generations of this nation & his descendants still do so



If not Modi then the BJP must certainly take Strong action and act against this poster. 

It will provide multiple advantage of not only establishing Zero Tolerance against such casteist remarks, it will also highlight his Low caste origins and help him gain traction. It will also give Media something to play out and increase the TRP and that is the best way to play the Media. Either you play them or they play you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Mani Shankar Aiyar being his usual self........

Anti-Islam phobia in Western countries should stop, says Mani Shankar Aiyar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Bang Galore said:


> Mani Shankar Aiyar being his usual self........
> 
> Anti-Islam phobia in Western countries should stop, says Mani Shankar Aiyar



I love this MAN....he along with Diggy are the reason Modi is at the helm today!

Few more of these......Congress will be a thing of past!


----------



## Bitter Melon

ranjeet said:


> It's a good read, reasons for BBC interest in Modi's can be found here.
> 
> British Left hates Modi: Why Guardian attacked him



A very good article except for the dig at Brahmins. This is only true of those Brahmins who dominate our left ideological spectrum. Most Brahmins do not.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bitter Melon

Fatehpur Sikri was once a Jain pilgrimage centre: Book | Zee News

The Scientific Dating of the Ramayana | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Bitter Melon said:


> Fatehpur Sikri was once a Jain pilgrimage centre: Book | Zee News
> 
> The Scientific Dating of the Ramayana | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts



More proof that Akbar never built the Fatehpur Sikri.


----------



## Bitter Melon

SanjeevaniButi said:


> More proof that Akbar never built the Fatehpur Sikri.



Does it say that? I thought Fatehpur Sikri was built over Jain center.


----------



## Levina

Bitter Melon said:


> The Scientific Dating of the Ramayana | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts



Brilliant!!!!
I found some more proof for my thread India 11,000 years back!!!

@Star Wars
9300 years comes close to 11000years back. Yayyy!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Subramanian Swamy seeks to reopen Mahatma Gandhi assassination case, smells conspiracy | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Bitter Melon said:


> Does it say that? I thought Fatehpur Sikri was built over Jain center.



Fatehpur Sikri was built Around the Jain centre. The story of Akbar building Fatehpur Skri was always contested. Like most invaders he too just took over the site and claimed he "built" it. India has a LONG history of such fraud by Islamic invaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Aminroop said:


> Brilliant!!!!
> I found some more proof for my thread India 11,000 years back!!!
> 
> @Star Wars
> 9300BCE makes it 11300 years back. Yayyy!!!
> 
> View attachment 272262




Hindu civilization ,with confirmed dating extending back to 3700 years (If we add Indus-Saraswati civilization to it then 6000 years), is second oldest surviving civilization on this planet. There is no need for us to embarrass ourselves by trying to stretch it on basis of astronomical calculations, in absence of any other proof.

Astronomical proofs are not considered high quality proof as there are more than one instances in which planets align in similar manner.



SanjeevaniButi said:


> Fatehpur Sikri was built Around the Jain centre. The story of Akbar building Fatehpur Skri was always contested. Like most invaders he too just took over the site and claimed he "built" it. India has a LONG history of such fraud by Islamic invaders.




We should first take back Gyanwapi and Mathura temples. These claims ,which are not beyond reasonable doubt, could be pressed on later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> There is no need for us to embarrass ourselves by trying to stretch it on basis of astronomical calculations, in absence of any other proof.
> 
> Astronomical proofs are not considered high quality proof as there are more than one instances in which planets align in similar manner.


Utter nonsense!
Take a look at that thread, I have posted enough *proof *of what India was in pre-harappan era.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> Hindu civilization ,with confirmed dating extending back to 3700 years (If we add Indus-Saraswati civilization to it then 6000 years), is second oldest surviving civilization on this planet. There is no need for us to embarrass ourselves by trying to stretch it on basis of astronomical calculations, in absence of any other proof.
> 
> Astronomical proofs are not considered high quality proof as there are more than one instances in which planets align in similar manner.



Carbon dating of Dwarak remains itself has show it to be more than 6000 years old. 

Read up, 11000Years Old Man Made Structure Found in Indian Sea | தமிழ் வரலாறு

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Aminroop said:


> Utter nonsense!
> Take a look at that thread, I have posted enough *proof *of what India was in pre-harappan era.




I just read through that thread and would not contest your view (even though there is very little conclusive evidence for anything  ) 

What I am stating that dating Ramayana or Mahabharata on basis of astrology is very dangerous exercise. Firstly,Mahabharata and Ramayana are not total fiction.There are both archaeological and independent literary evidence of at least Mahabharata. Both Kaurav and Pandavas trace their lineage from Kind Bharata who is mentioned in Rig-Veda, thus Mahabharata could not be older than Rig-Veda. Apart from that, Grandson of Iskhvahu built a sacrificial pond which is present in Mainpuri district (oldest archeological proof regarding Mahabharata).

Thus, dating Mahabharata as older than Rig-Veda present serious problem. Also, as I have explained in my older handle, Brahmi, the script of Sanskrit is only 2400 Year old. Before that all these epics were transmitted orally and some errors regarding astronomical events may have crept up in retelling story of Mahabharata and Ramayana. 


This thread may interest you: How is there so much archaeological proof of Ancient Jewish history and nt Hindu one - Historum - History Forums

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> thread may interest you: How is there so much archaeological proof of Ancient Jewish history and nt Hindu one - Historum - History Forum


Anonymous? Are you? 
I will reply to your post later.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665771463660597248

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665871423974473728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665871874547576832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665872198259773440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665872590175518720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665872863086313473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665873264187568128

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Aminroop said:


> Anonymous? Are you?
> I will reply to your post later.





Anyway I made an error in my earlier post.

Abhimanyu's son ,Parishkrit, is oldest proven character of Mahabharata. Probably, other character of Mahabharata are not mentioned in other literature as Mahabharata has been regarded as authoritative text by Hindus.

Crossposting: (not my post)

As for the Parikshit, I can't recall the entire argument right now but let me narrate whatever I can recollect right now. In _Atharva veda samhita_ there is mention of Kuru king named Parikshit who was a ruler of prosperous kingdom (_rashtra_) and who is hailed as _raja visavajanina_(universal king). _Aitareya_ and _Satapatha Brahmana_ mentions the another king named Janamejaya bearing the patronymic of _Parikshita_ (son of Parikshit). The vedic Parikshit had four sons - Janamejaya, Ugrasena, Bhimasena and Srutasena. Matsya Purana also mentions that Janamejaya had three brothers - Srutasena, Ugrasena and Bhimasena. Further more according to Aitareya Brahmana a priest named Tura Kavasheya who performed Ashwamedha sacrifice on behalf of Janmejaya. Bhagavata Purana also mentions the purohit of Janmejaya with same name ie Tura Kavasheya. Besides epic Janamejaya also achieved _digvijaya_ ie he also performed Ashwamedha). There are many other links confirming the association of Vedic and Puranic Janamejaya, that I can't recall right now (such as Janamejaya's quarrel with Brahmins, Kuru genealogy of subsequent kings etc). From this much information it is for sure that Puranic Janamejaya and his father are basically the same as the one mentioned in Vedic literature.

Now it depends whether we should consider Vedic Parikshit and Janamejaya as real ones given mythical appearance in Purnaic literature or mythical one from the beginning adopted as such by Puranic literature as conceived in Vedic literature. I personally think that Vedic characters are real ones - as it just narrates the usual information - a great king and his priest and brothers and so on. Except for the fact that Parikshit has been described as divine being, there isn't anything that makes them non human in nature. And judging from history monarch being described as divine being isn't unusual anyway.

As for the archaeological corroboration as far as I know there is none. However as par the Puranas, during the reign of Nichakshu, 3rd or 4th in line of succession from Janamejaya, _Hastinapur_ was washed away by the great flood at Ganges and as such the capital was shifted to_Kausambi_. Based on the various evidence such as genealogy and list of teachers in vedic literature, early Kuru kings are put between 11th-9th century BCE. Archaeological excavations at Hastinapura by BB Lal indicates that it suffered a great flood during the same time period. So probably the story has some turth in it.


The great serpent sacrifice at Takshashila by Janamejaya known as _sarpa satra_ is obviously mythical one without any historical basis however it is clear the story had its prototype in the _satra_ mentioned in Vedic literature. The original tale mentioned in _Panchavimsa Brahmana_ (or in some other vedic text, I am not sure) narrates mythical ritual performed by serpents to gain immortality, with a serpent named Janamejaya acting as a priest. The same story after some changes appears in _Baudhayana dharma sutra_ where serpent kings and princes appeared at Khandava prastha (in kuru country) for sacrifice in human form to obtain venom with a serpent named Janamejaya being one of them. Funnily enough when it appeared in its final form in epic literature the kuru king Janamejaya was performing serpent sacrifice, however the object was the extinction of serpents and not the serpents gaining immortality or venom!!!


Oldest archealogically/historically proven real life character in the Hindu mythology - Page 2 - Historum - History Forums

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665771463660597248



Hmm means there are 4% Hindu terrorists still out in the open !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Hmm means there 4% Hindu terrorists out in the open !!!!!!!!


Intolerance ka shaandar Chauka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> I just read through that thread and would not contest your view (even though there is very little conclusive evidence for anything  )
> 
> What I am stating that dating Ramayana or Mahabharata on basis of astrology is very dangerous exercise. Firstly,Mahabharata and Ramayana are not total fiction.There are both archaeological and independent literary evidence of at least Mahabharata. Both Kaurav and Pandavas trace their lineage from Kind Bharata who is mentioned in Rig-Veda, thus Mahabharata could not be older than Rig-Veda. Apart from that, Grandson of Iskhvahu built a sacrificial pond which is present in Mainpuri district (oldest archeological proof regarding Mahabharata).
> 
> Thus, dating Mahabharata as older than Rig-Veda present serious problem. Also, as I have explained in my older handle, Brahmi, the script of Sanskrit is only 2400 Year old. Before that all these epics were transmitted orally and some errors regarding astronomical events may have crept up in retelling story of Mahabharata and Ramayana.
> 
> 
> This thread may interest you: How is there so much archaeological proof of Ancient Jewish history and nt Hindu one - Historum - History Forums



Thx for the link


----------



## TejasMk3

Aminroop said:


> Utter nonsense!
> Take a look at that thread, I have posted enough *proof *of what India was in pre-harappan era.


I cannot post in that thread :/

Anyway, I'm not sure if you've seen this, but some of the objects there are very very similar to harrappan era stuff (Especially the part where the objects seemed like they were put through a lathe.), so perhaps harappan era is a continuation of the same civ that existed at the time, or is itself a much older civ than previously thought.






Goto 51:30, where he talks about drill bits used to create "carnellian jewellery" (among other things) and exported to places like mesopotamia, where they were highly prized.

The drill bits used made of a material called "ernestite".There is some confusion if this material is artificial or manmade, and a large amount of these drill bits are from Dholavira, where a lot of broken drill bits have been found indicating that it was part of industrial waste.

Stone Drills of Dholavira: A Multi-Faceted Analysis | Prabhakar Nandagopal - Academia.edu








Going through the series of Michael Danino's lectures at IIT, is quite interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Grand Alliance possible for UP polls, says Akhilesh Yadav - The Economic Times

UP will be worse than Bihar for BJP.They have a shot only if they manage to rope in BSP

Btw will Amit Shah's term be extended ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

magudi said:


> Grand Alliance possible for UP polls, says Akhilesh Yadav - The Economic Times
> 
> UP will be worse than Bihar for BJP.They have a shot only if they manage to rope in BSP
> 
> Btw will Amit Shah's term be extended ?



Amit Shah is here to stay for 6 years or more. There should be no doubt about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Bitter Melon said:


> Amit Shah is here to stay for 6 years or more. There should be no doubt about it.



I don't see how this Gujarati take over and over centralization of decision making power in the hands of the Shah/Modi duo is helping BJP's cause in long run.I hope you are a non gujju Hindutva well wisher like me , if so why do you think Shah should continue ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Salman Khurshid in Pak, lauds Sharif, slams Modi - The Times of India


I don't get it, is this some sort of official Congress policy now for its leaders to align with Pakistan? First Mani and now Mr Khurshid, is this at the behest of the Congress leadership? 

Petty politics is one thing but this is just not acceptable- these people are selling out their nation, there are no two ways about it. Praising men (Sharif and Musharraf) who have actively played a hand in getting Indian soldiers and civilians killed- what kind of political strategy is this? 


When in power (UPA) the Congress weren't at all inclined to pursue such overt gestures of "friendship" with Pakistan.

@Star Wars @Bang Galore @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

magudi said:


> Grand Alliance possible for UP polls, says Akhilesh Yadav - The Economic Times
> 
> UP will be worse than Bihar for BJP.They have a shot only if they manage to rope in BSP
> 
> Btw will Amit Shah's term be extended ?




In UP ,there are not much chance of a mahagathbandhan.

Mulayam and Sonia despise each other.

Mulayam and Mayawati despise each other (and here hatred is personal).

There is very little chance of Mayawati and Mulayam coming together. Only universal prostitute ,congress, could form a mahagathbandhan with either BSP or SP, and in UP congress is even more hated than in Bihar and would be a liability to any party that allies with it. 

In all probability, it would be hung assembly ,a throwback to 1990's in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Salman Khurshid in Pak, lauds Sharif, slams Modi - The Times of India
> 
> 
> I don't get it, is this some sort of official Congress policy now for its leaders to align with Pakistan? First Mani and now Mr Khurshid, is this at the behest of the Congress leadership?
> 
> Petty politics is one thing but this is just not acceptable- these people are selling out their nation, there are no two ways about it. Praising men (Sharif and Musharraf) who have actively played a hand in getting Indian soldiers and civilians killed- what kind of political strategy is this?
> 
> 
> When in power (UPA) the Congress weren't at all inclined to pursue such overt gestures of "friendship" with Pakistan.
> 
> @Star Wars @Bang Galore @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @Echo_419



Not surprising at all.Like Churchill once said 'if tomorrow devil declares war on Hitler,I will atleast make a favorable reference to him in house of commons'.Forgive me if I got it wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> Salman Khurshid in Pak, lauds Sharif, slams Modi - The Times of India
> 
> 
> I don't get it, is this some sort of official Congress policy now for its leaders to align with Pakistan? First Mani and now Mr Khurshid, is this at the behest of the Congress leadership?
> 
> Petty politics is one thing but this is just not acceptable- these people are selling out their nation, there are no two ways about it. Praising men (Sharif and Musharraf) who have actively played a hand in getting Indian soldiers and civilians killed- what kind of political strategy is this?
> 
> 
> When in power (UPA) the Congress weren't at all inclined to pursue such overt gestures of "friendship" with Pakistan.
> 
> @Star Wars @Bang Galore @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @Echo_419


They want to be in news, I am sure after Paris attack Congress must be cursing itself for going down this route.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> Salman Khurshid in Pak, lauds Sharif, slams Modi - The Times of India
> 
> 
> I don't get it, is this some sort of official Congress policy now for its leaders to align with Pakistan? First Mani and now Mr Khurshid, is this at the behest of the Congress leadership?
> 
> Petty politics is one thing but this is just not acceptable- these people are selling out their nation, there are no two ways about it. Praising men (Sharif and Musharraf) who have actively played a hand in getting Indian soldiers and civilians killed- what kind of political strategy is this?
> 
> 
> When in power (UPA) the Congress weren't at all inclined to pursue such overt gestures of "friendship" with Pakistan.
> 
> @Star Wars @Bang Galore @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @Echo_419



Why are Modi haters turning into India haters?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

magudi said:


> I don't see how this Gujarati take over and over centralization of decision making power in the hands of the Shah/Modi duo is helping BJP's cause in long run.I hope you are a non gujju Hindutva well wisher like me , if so why do you think Shah should continue ?



How will you like it with I call you a "brahmin" supremacist looking to take over Hindutva agenda ? 

Amit Shah and Modi head the BJP because they are COMPETENT, not because they are Gujju. 

And as long as Meritocracy is the rule for promotion their Linguistic or even Religion is irrelevant. 

Amit Shah is a man of impeccable integrity, credibility, loyalty to the cause, and son of the soil. He is not perfect, so unless you can bring forth a perfect replacement for him, what is the point of the question ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bitter Melon

magudi said:


> I don't see how this Gujarati take over and over centralization of decision making power in the hands of the Shah/Modi duo is helping BJP's cause in long run.I hope you are a non gujju Hindutva well wisher like me , if so why do you think Shah should continue ?



I trust Gujaratis more than any other community in India for their enterprising spirit and calculated risk taking habit for one...plus their unapologetic adherence to Hindu spirit and culture. I am not a Gujarati. I do not care if all the top leaders in BJP are from Gujarat. My only care is India should benefit and should emerge as the leading nation amongst nations in all fields of life. Shah has more victories under his belt than defeats and he is a guy without fear with clarity of mind rarely seen and capability to think for India as a whole rather than just be a provincial casteist clown.



Abingdonboy said:


> Salman Khurshid in Pak, lauds Sharif, slams Modi - The Times of India
> 
> 
> I don't get it, is this some sort of official Congress policy now for its leaders to align with Pakistan? First Mani and now Mr Khurshid, is this at the behest of the Congress leadership?
> 
> Petty politics is one thing but this is just not acceptable- these people are selling out their nation, there are no two ways about it. Praising men (Sharif and Musharraf) who have actively played a hand in getting Indian soldiers and civilians killed- what kind of political strategy is this?
> 
> 
> When in power (UPA) the Congress weren't at all inclined to pursue such overt gestures of "friendship" with Pakistan.
> 
> @Star Wars @Bang Galore @Guynextdoor2 @ranjeet @Echo_419



They have spoken the language of Pakistan all along. MMS himself was willing to hand over Kashmir to Pakistan in the name of making borders irrelevant. Include demilitarization of Siachen too among his hare brained schemes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> They want to be in news, I am sure after Paris attack Congress must be cursing itself for going down this route.


It is pretty clear that Modi, the MEA and NSA are pushing hard for a comprehensive convention on terrorism at the UN with an exhaustive and clarified definition of "terrorism" that will leave no room for "good/bad" distinctions to be made. As unfortunate as they are, recent events are only playing into his hands and this is going to come back to bite the Congress HARD. The picture of one of their senior leaders sharing a stage with a man (Musharraf) who has actively perpetrated terrorism campaign against India will haunt them....



Bitter Melon said:


> They have spoken the language of Pakistan all along. MMS himself was willing to hand over Kashmir to Pakistan in the name of making borders irrelevant. Include demilitarization of Siachen too among his hare brained schemes.


Please, there is little to support this. He was clearly more inclined to do a more Pakistan-Favourable deal than the current GoI but he wasn't an anti-national, not like the rest of his party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Bitter Melon said:


> I trust Gujaratis more than any other community in India for their enterprising spirit and calculated risk taking habit for one...plus their unapologetic adherence to Hindu spirit and culture. I am not a Gujarati. I do not care if all the top leaders in BJP are from Gujarat. My only care is India should benefit and should emerge as the leading nation amongst nations in all fields of life. Shah has more victories under his belt than defeats and he is a guy without fear with clarity of mind rarely seen and capability to think for India as a whole rather than just be a provincial casteist clown.



True that. I too admire Gujarati the most than any other community in India including my own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Doctor Sahab ka analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

magudi said:


> Why are Modi haters turning into India haters?


This was written in March 2015, since then the Congress have gone to new lows. It simply ins't acceptable- did you see American Democrats/Republicans (depending on the POTUS) visiting the leadership of AQ post 9/11? Do you think the French opposition are going to go and visit Al-Baghdadi (leader of ISIS)?

This is beyond sickening and why aren't the media ripping them apart for this treachery? Honestly, the Indian political discourse is one of the most idiosyncratic, contradictory and frankly stupid in existence. I appreciate politicians the world over are narcissists and purely interested in their self-gains but India's politicians don't even try to hide it- there is no illusion who they are looking out for- themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bitter Melon

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> In UP ,there are not much chance of a mahagathbandhan.
> 
> Mulayam and Sonia despise each other.
> 
> Mulayam and Mayawati despise each other (and here hatred is personal).
> 
> There is very little chance of Mayawati and Mulayam coming together. Only universal prostitute ,congress, could form a mahagathbandhan with either BSP or SP, and in UP congress is even more hated than in Bihar and would be a liability to any party that allies with it.
> 
> In all probability, it would be hung assembly ,a throwback to 1990's in UP.



These are old rules and no more work. What we have opposed to us is a pack of unethical hyenas who will collaborate with anyone and everyone to defeat BJP. BJP should align with Mayawati.


----------



## jamahir

Tridibans said:


> Never mind.... forget about Chechniya, Iraq, Syria, Paris, Boston, Sydney, 9/11....



chechnya is russia's internal matter but since you mention iraq and syria, i will mention the invasion of those priorly fine countries by the same usa government ( and other western governments ) which the sangh parivar is a puppet of.

and iraq i must also add is where 17,000 indian army soldiers would have gone to in 2003 in support of the usa and british militaries and against the iraqi resistance and iraqi people... only protests in india stopped this misadventure of the indian army... remember, george bush jr and tony blair are declared war criminals.



Tridibans said:


> what is more important is Hindu Taliban and RSS terrorists killing 1 MAN in Dadri out of 180 million.... suicide bombings in Mosques.... killing shouting God is Great.... To hell with these Hindu terrorists !!!!



yes, the hindu taliban issue is critical to real humanity a problem to solve... yesterday, another dalit writer decided to return his award.

--------

and look at the sorry bunch who thanked your post.


----------



## Bitter Melon

ranjeet said:


> Doctor Sahab ka analysis.



So much concern for India's unity by these MoFos.



Abingdonboy said:


> Please, there is little to support this. He was clearly more inclined to do a more Pakistan-Favourable deal than the current GoI but he wasn't an anti-national, not like the rest of his party.



They are always willing to Pakistan favorable deal and stick it to Indians and especially Hindus. You cannot be more anti-national than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

This is Eminent Mainstream Media here-

Nice discussion keep going- I'll join from time to time-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Bitter Melon said:


> These are old rules and no more work. What we have opposed to us is a pack of unethical hyenas who will collaborate with anyone and everyone to defeat BJP. BJP should align with Mayawati.




Aligning with Mayawati could spectacularly backfire on BJP. Mayawati is not Manjhi or Paswan who were normal Dalit leaders.She is someone who has built her career on actively hating and conducting witchhunt against members of other castes. She is kryptonite in UP politics and if BJP ally with her, they may even lose their core vote-bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

jamahir said:


> chechnya is russia's internal matter but since you mention iraq and syria, i will mention the invasion of those priorly fine countries by the same usa government ( and other western governments ) which the sangh parivar is a puppet of.
> 
> and iraq i must also add is where 17,000 indian army soldiers would have gone to in 2003 in support of the usa and british militaries and against the iraqi resistance and iraqi people... only protests in india stopped this misadventure of the indian army... remember, george bush jr and tony blair are declared war criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the hindu taliban issue is critical to real humanity a problem to solve... yesterday, another dalit writer decided to return his award.
> 
> --------
> 
> and look at the sorry bunch who thanked your post.



You don't know shyte about world politics!!

Chechniya or Rohingya or Kashmir or whatever are INTERNAL matters of each of the respective nations, so? All the conflicts everywhere in the world are by Islamists.

99% of Terrorists are Muslims. All the suicide bombings today are by Muslims.


On the other thread you said...



jamahir said:


> if they claimed to do this in the name of islam, they are fake-muslim ( munafiqs ).


You say hindu taliban... right.... so Hindu taliban killed what... 1 man in UP and 1 in Karnataka. Hardly 10-15 people were involved who CLAIM TO BE HINDUS but as per you.... all of BJP/RSS/VHP/ Hindu nationalists/ NDA supporter (that is 700 million Hindus) are responsible....

But 50000000 killed in Syria, Pakistan, Kashmir, Chechniya, Yemen, Egypt, Iraw, Sydney, Paris, New York,........... by tens of thousands of Muslim bombers/ suicide attackers and gunmen .... but they are fake muslims, why?

I can say the same thing.... all Muslim secularists or Jamuhriyat supporters including you are Talibanists and terrorsits!!!!!

Infact, people killed by Hindu Taliban in 100 years might be equal to people killed by Muslim terrorists every month!!!!

Go figure!

You are a hypocrite of insane proportions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> Aligning with Mayawati could spectacularly backfire on BJP. Mayawati is not Manjhi or Paswan who were normal Dalit leaders.She is someone who has built her career on actively hating and conducting witchhunt against members of other castes. She is kryptonite in UP politics and if BJP ally with her, they may even lose their core vote-bank.



During 2014 elections, there was this video of Dalits who were clear about their priorities. They said they will vote for Modi for LS and Mayawati for Assembly. Even then her vote share was 20% or so of the whole. There has to be some workable solution to keep out the Yadavs. Her rule was any day better than Akhilesh Yadav's. Was she not the one who was willing to co-opt Brahmins in her fold?



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> This is Eminent Mainstream Media here-
> 
> Nice discussion keep going- I'll join from time to time-



Are you a German living in India? If so, how come so interested in Indian politics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> This was written in March 2015, since then the Congress have gone to new lows. It simply ins't acceptable- did you see American Democrats/Republicans (depending on the POTUS) visiting the leadership of AQ post 9/11? Do you think the French opposition are going to go and visit Al-Baghdadi (leader of ISIS)?
> 
> This is beyond sickening and why aren't the media ripping them apart for this treachery? Honestly, the Indian political discourse is one of the most idiosyncratic, contradictory and frankly stupid in existence. I appreciate politicians the world over are narcissists and purely interested in their self-gains but India's politicians don't even try to hide it- there is no illusion who they are looking out for- themselves.



What you feel as treachery is in fact the Congress's ideology . And no the media doesn't discuss such things here not even as a side scroll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

Tridibans said:


> You don't know shyte about world politics!!
> 
> Chechniya or Rohingya or Kashmir or whatever are INTERNAL matters of each of the respective nations, so? All the conflicts everywhere in the world are by Islamists.
> 
> 99% of Terrorists are Muslims. All the suicide bombings today are by Muslims.
> 
> 
> On the other thread you said...
> 
> 
> You say hindu taliban... right.... so Hindu taliban killed what... 1 man in UP and 1 in Karnataka. Hardly 10-15 people were involved who CLAIM TO BE HINDUS but as per you.... all of BJP/RSS/VHP/ Hindu nationalists/ NDA supporter (that is 700 million Hindus) are responsible....
> 
> But 50000000 killed in Syria, Pakistan, Kashmir, Chechniya, Yemen, Egypt, Iraw, Sydney, Paris, New York,........... by tens of thousands of Muslim bombers/ suicide attackers and gunmen .... but they are fake muslims, why?
> 
> I can say the same thing.... all Muslim secularists or Jamuhriyat supporters including you are Talibanists and terrorsits!!!!!
> 
> Infact, people killed by Hindu Taliban in 100 years might be equal to people killed by Muslim terrorists every month!!!!
> 
> Go figure!
> 
> You are a hypocrite of insane proportions.



You are arguing with a certified loon. It is useless, best to put him on ignore.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665907573938192386

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tridibans

Apart from all the negatives of Bihar elections, let us now look at the positive narratives...

1) Hope Modi and Shah has realised now that BJP cannot ride the 2014 Modi wave forever. they need to find and promote local leaders like Raman Singh or Vasundhara Raje.... This will take years but atleast, it won't be like the Delhi fiasco where the CM candidate joined the party 15 days before elections!!!

2) BJP has to look at the bigger picture... that is winning India in 2019. For this they might even have to play the second fiddle to small state level players if it means disallowing the Congress to form an unified opposition. They need to stitch up regional allies like AGP (in Assam), BJD (in orrissa) and make the existing allies feel more secure and more comfortable as partners (read Akalis or SS or TDP).

3) BJP must realise that vast majority of young voters or its hardcore supporters didn't elect Modi to pu$$yfoot Congress or play Gandhigiri. Go hard after the mother-son duo. Expose Vadra, Khurshid, Chiddu.... the Congress closet is so corrupt to the core that once it starts to stink... it will be a no go territory for any voters come 2019 elections. Congress had the Hindutva plank to play against BJP and they overplayed it. It was their last resort. Nothing else is left in their armory. When your enemy calls you Hitler and what not.... Gentleman's politics and Gandhigiri goes out the window.

4) Last but not the least, as much as we hate the presstitutes, BJP must realise in 21st century, its media management and marketing ploys that goes a long way in carrying forward your pov. If anyparty has serious corporate backing, it is the BJP. Like TV18, buy major media houses or influence them (go to any extent whatever deemed necessary). If Congress can play the game for 15 years, why not the BJP?

@ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @SarthakGanguly @Marxist

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Bitter Melon said:


> Are you a German living in India? If so, how come so interested in Indian politics?



Hi-

I am very much Indian- 



Bitter Melon said:


> During 2014 elections, there was this video of Dalits who were clear about their priorities. They said they will vote for Modi for LS and Mayawati for Assembly.



The very same thing was said by Dalits and EBCs during 2014 in Bihar and they kept their word last Month-
BJP joining hands with Mayawati would be admitting defeat before 2019 Lok Sabha Elections- And ultimately destroying UP BJP for a decade AGAIN-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Bitter Melon said:


> During 2014 elections, there was this video of Dalits who were clear about their priorities. They said they will vote for Modi for LS and Mayawati for Assembly. Even then her vote share was 20% or so of the whole. There has to be some workable solution to keep out the Yadavs. Her rule was any day better than Akhilesh Yadav's. Was she not the one who was willing to co-opt Brahmins in her fold?



That experiment failed in a year and half. Jatav Dalits forced her to abandon that Brahmin+Dalit project.

You have to understand that upper castes of dalits in UP (Jatavs et al) are classical douchebag castes (Frankly most of castes in UP, and to some extent in Bihar, are douchebags more or less, but some like Bhumihars of Bihar, Yadavs of UP and Bihar, and Jatavs of UP excel in it). They are not honourable allies and would prefer remaining in gutter, than in co-existence with some other caste. Here situtaion is much different from Punjab, Bihar, or any other state.

It would be most prudent for BJP to wean away non-Jatav dalits (Valmikis have voted for BJP in past and are even now open to possibility) from Mayawati and bring non-Yadav OBCs in its fold; and close to election, organise a riot. There is enough anti-muslim resentment in western UP for even a small event to polarise it. Polarisation in Western UP (where majority of Muslims are concentrated) would blunt Muslim factor in next election.


Mayawati would fk original vote bank of BJP, and any alliance with Mayawati would never be stable as witnessed in history.


Another point that should be noted is that Mayawati's vote bank ,due to its geographical diffusion, is a paper tiger. BSP probably has worst conversion ratio of all parties and even 20% vote share could lead to zero seats for BSP as witnessed in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> Apart from all the negatives of Bihar elections, let us now look at the positive narratives...
> 
> 1) Hope Modi and Shah has realised now that BJP cannot ride the 2014 Modi wave forever. they need to find and promote local leaders like Raman Singh or Vasundhara Raje.... This will take years but atleast, it won't be like the Delhi fiasco where the CM candidate joined the party 15 days before elections!!!
> 
> 2) BJP has to look at the bigger picture... that is winning India in 2019. For this they might even have to play the second fiddle to small state level players if it means disallowing the Congress to form an unified opposition. They need to stitch up regional allies like AGP (in Assam), BJD (in orrissa) and make the existing allies feel more secure and more comfortable as partners (read Akalis or SS or TDP).
> 
> 3) BJP must realise that vast majority of young voters or its hardcore supporters didn't elect Modi to pu$$yfoot Congress or play Gandhigiri. Go hard after the mother-son duo. Expose Vadra, Khurshid, Chiddu.... the Congress closet is so corrupt to the core that once it starts to stink... it will be a no go territory for any voters come 2019 elections. Congress had the Hindutva plank to play against BJP and they overplayed it. It was their last resort. Nothing else is left in their armory. When your enemy calls you Hitler and what not.... Gentleman's politics and Gandhigiri goes out the window.
> 
> 4) Last but not the least, as much as we hate the presstitutes, BJP must realise in 21st century, its media management and marketing ploys that goes a long way in carrying forward your pov. If anyparty has serious corporate backing, it is the BJP. Like TV18, buy major media houses or influence them (go to any extent whatever deemed necessary). If Congress can play the game for 15 years, why not the BJP?
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @SarthakGanguly @Marxist



@Tridibans what is your opinion about Prashant Kishore's role ?


----------



## skyisthelimit

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> In UP ,there are not much chance of a mahagathbandhan.
> 
> Mulayam and Sonia despise each other.
> 
> Mulayam and Mayawati despise each other (and here hatred is personal).
> 
> There is very little chance of Mayawati and Mulayam coming together. Only universal prostitute ,congress, could form a mahagathbandhan with either BSP or SP, and in UP congress is even more hated than in Bihar and would be a liability to any party that allies with it.
> 
> In all probability, it would be hung assembly ,a throwback to 1990's in UP.



If Lalu and Nitish can overcome their enmity to grab power in Bihar. It is imperative that, this trend will follow in other states too.

It will happen in UP too. CONg will surely gun for BSP as an alliance partner.

The hyenas of Indian politics can go to any extent to not allow BJP from gaining power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Bitter Melon said:


> During 2014 elections, there was this video of Dalits who were clear about their priorities. They said they will vote for Modi for LS and Mayawati for Assembly. Even then her vote share was 20% or so of the whole. There has to be some workable solution to keep out the Yadavs. Her rule was any day better than Akhilesh Yadav's. Was she not the one who was willing to co-opt Brahmins in her fold?



Mayawati is a Serious Career Politician who like Modi has grown into power due to her own effort. She is also VERY ambitious and hungry and totally Amoral. It would be foolish to trust her. 

If BJP can win enough power in UP they can probably form a govt. with BSP support, but if they tie up with her before elections there is a good chance She will Swallow up BJP. 

She is also extremely casteist and any BJP alliance with her before election sends out a clear message to vote along Caste lines and that will Kill BJP in UP. 

Its catch 22. Only one thing consolidates Hindu votes ....... and that is like Brahmastra. Too dangerous to be used regularly or loosely. The Ugly Truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tridibans said:


> Apart from all the negatives of Bihar elections, let us now look at the positive narratives...
> 
> 1) Hope Modi and Shah has realised now that BJP cannot ride the 2014 Modi wave forever. they need to find and promote local leaders like Raman Singh or Vasundhara Raje.... This will take years but atleast, it won't be like the Delhi fiasco where the CM candidate joined the party 15 days before elections!!!
> 
> 2) BJP has to look at the bigger picture... that is winning India in 2019. For this they might even have to play the second fiddle to small state level players if it means disallowing the Congress to form an unified opposition. They need to stitch up regional allies like AGP (in Assam), BJD (in orrissa) and make the existing allies feel more secure and more comfortable as partners (read Akalis or SS or TDP).
> 
> 3) BJP must realise that vast majority of young voters or its hardcore supporters didn't elect Modi to pu$$yfoot Congress or play Gandhigiri. Go hard after the mother-son duo. Expose Vadra, Khurshid, Chiddu.... the Congress closet is so corrupt to the core that once it starts to stink... it will be a no go territory for any voters come 2019 elections. Congress had the Hindutva plank to play against BJP and they overplayed it. It was their last resort. Nothing else is left in their armory. When your enemy calls you Hitler and what not.... Gentleman's politics and Gandhigiri goes out the window.
> 
> 4) Last but not the least, as much as we hate the presstitutes, BJP must realise in 21st century, its media management and marketing ploys that goes a long way in carrying forward your pov. If anyparty has serious corporate backing, it is the BJP. Like TV18, buy major media houses or influence them (go to any extent whatever deemed necessary). If Congress can play the game for 15 years, why not the BJP?
> 
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @magudi @SarthakGanguly @Marxist


I doubt the dynasty is corrupt. Why is there no prosecution?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

SarthakGanguly said:


> I doubt the dynasty is corrupt. Why is there no prosecution?



Maybe GST or some other Bill. 

*Politics is the art of the Possible. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

How Modi set up a true role model for Muslims

*"It is the non-Muslims who are the field of this Tabligh (propagation and conversion) of Islam and form the raw material for this splendid activity. We are opposed to Islam's right to missionary activity to a particular area," thus spoke Deobandi leader Maulana Hussain Ahmed Madani while opposing the formation of Pakistan in his speech before the 1945 Jamiat-e-Ulema-Hind conference in Delhi as quoted by author ZH Faruqi in his book The Deoband School and the Demand for Pakistan and later by reformist leader Hamid Dalwai in his book Muslim Politics in Secular India. On another occasion, Madani was even more unabashed in airing his views when he said: "If Dara Shikoh would have triumphed over Aurangzeb, Muslims would have stayed in India, but not Islam. Since Aurangzeb triumphed, both Muslims and Islam were here to stay."*

*As indicated by his above statements, Madani, a Deobandi preacher and Jamiat-e-Ulema-e-Hind leader, was a pan-Islamist. But since a significant section of the Deoband movement opposed the partition and took part in the Congress-led freedom movement as part of its long-term religious strategy to safeguard the interests of puritanical Islam, Madani figures as a nationalist in history books written during the Congress period.* This was one of the main tragedies that India’s post-partition history saw. It prevented true Muslim role models for the community from emerging and encouraged the projection of pan-Islamists as role models, thus hindering the integration of the Muslim community with the Indian nation.

Had it not been so, true Muslim heroes instead of pan-Islamists would have figured in our history and been role models – like Ibrahim Khan Gardi, hero of the Third Battle of Panipat in 1761 who as the artillery in-charge of the Marathas refused to join the Muslim coalition of Afghan invader Ahmed Shah Abdali and had to pay with his life as a result, or Brig Usman who died fighting against the Pakistanis in 1948 in Kashmir and is the only Brigadier to be decorated with Param Vir Chakra, or Havaldar Hamid of the 1965 Indo-Pakistan war fame and scores of others including Rana Khan, another Muslim hero who emerged out of the Panipat battle and became the life-long friend of the great Maratha general Mahadji Scindia. Even during the action against terrorists at Gandhinagar's Akshardham temple in 2002, one of the jawans of the Gujarat State Reserve Police (SRP) who died after killing the two Pakistani terrorists was a Muslim.

It is in the light of this that Prime Minister Narendra Modi's appointment of former Intelligence Bureau (IB) chief Syed Asif Ibrahim as his special envoy on counter-terrorism should be seen. *Ibrahim’s track record makes him a role model at a time when some leaders of the Wahabi stream want Indian Muslims to get sucked into the vortex of pan-Islamism: they want to do so by maintaining a separatist streak and raising special demands in the name of minorityism.

Interestingly, Ibrahim was made IB chief by the United Progressive Alliance (UPA) government in 2012 as part of its political strategy with an eye on Muslim votes. He, in fact, superseded four IB officials to get that post and the then Union home minister Sushil Kumar Shinde had even boasted that the UPA government was the first to ever appoint a Muslim IB chief in India's history. The UPA game plan was to use the IB to trap Modi and his aide Amit Shah in the Ishrat Jahan case to prevent the then Gujarat chief minister from emerging as the prime ministerial candidate for the 2014 polls. For this reason, a number of pliant officers had been inducted in the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI), which was investigating the alleged fake encounter cases in Gujarat, including the one relating to Ishrat Jahan. But Asif Ibrahim became the stumbling block for the UPA designs at great personal risk.

The CBI was reportedly directed in the middle of 2013 by the home ministry to prosecute an IB officer, Rajendra Kumar, who as a Gujarat IB unit chief had given the Ishrat Jahan tip off to the Gujarat Police in 2004. He was to be booked on the charge that he was hand-in-glove with Gujarat government and had given a false tip off. But Ibrahim put his foot down and strongly protested before the home ministry saying that it would demoralise the IB and severely affect its intelligence network. He reportedly argued that the sanctity of India’s premier intelligence agency had to be maintained at all costs by not dragging it into a political battle.*

The Hindu-Muslim wrangling is one of the major hurdles today in India’s true progress.* The fundamentalism of pan-Islamists, who oppose a uniform civil code and removal of Article 370 of the Constitution, giving special status to Jammu and Kashmir, is one of the causes that prevents the integration of Muslims in the Indian society and sows seeds of hatred for Muslims in Hindu minds. Ibrahim’s liberal and patriotic credentials make him an apt model for creating a moderate class of Muslims willing to become equal partners with Hindus in India’s progress.*

Ibrahim, who is from the Madhya Pradesh cadre, has a commendable track record. He was private secretary to the late Madhavrao Scindia when he became Union minister of state for Railways in 1984. This was after Scindia saw his calibre and integrity during his stint in Gwalior as a police officer. Later, he joined the IB and performed very well in the area of counter-terrorism in various capacities. Modi’s riposte to pan-Islamists by appointing Ibrahim to the prime minister's office (PMO) is a significant development in his year-long tenure and for the emergence of a truly secular India.

@fsayed @SarthakGanguly

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665912724300271616
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665917679270653957

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> @Tridibans what is your opinion about Prashant Kishore's role ?




I will give you a short and simple answer.

He is overrated.

No matter what, Modi was destined to win in 2014. And in Bihar, BJP was always behind if you go by the core vote share of each parties. It was a no contest to begin with (30% odd of BJP vs 50% odd of MGB). But it was to some extent due to Shahs' strategy that NDA could retain 35% of the VS.

You see, most of us right-wingers were mistaking the ground reality that Bihar voters will vote above caste lines or religious lines. It turned out to be a simple, Bihari casteist arithmatic at play. Nothing more nothing less.

Kind of a status quo. Upper castes/ EBC's and Dalits voted for NDA (totalling about 30% of Bihar population).... while Kurmis, Yadavs, Muslims, and others voted for MGB (About 50%).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hello bhai log kya haal hai? Swagat nahi karoge humara?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

Tridibans said:


> I will give you a short and simple answer.
> 
> He is overrated.
> 
> No matter what, Modi was destined to win in 2014. And in Bihar, BJP was always behind if you go by the core vote share of each parties. It was a no contest to begin with (30% odd of BJP vs 50% odd of MGB). But it was to some extent due to Shahs' strategy that NDA could retain 35% of the VS.
> 
> You see, most of us right-wingers were mistaking the ground reality that Bihar voters will vote above caste lines or religious lines. It turned out to be a simple, Bihari casteist arithmatic at play. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> Kind of a status quo. Upper castes/ EBC's and Dalits voted for NDA (totalling about 30% of Bihar population).... while Kurmis, Yadavs, Muslims, and others voted for MGB (About 50%).


@magudi 
He gave a good boost to the JDU campaign.

But at the end of the day it was primararily caste that won it for the MGB+lalu's cadre. Lalu getting 80 seats +14 nominated chamchas in the Congress proves it.

TBH they could have won without him..

& I disagree on the EBCs, many EBCs voted for the MGB because of the reservation comment. But SCs & UCs voted for the NDA in large numbers but not as large as Yadavs & Muslims for the MGB.

By the way what do you think of the analysis which I posted just a few pages back??


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Tridibans said:


> I will give you a short and simple answer.
> 
> He is overrated.
> 
> No matter what, Modi was destined to win in 2014. And in Bihar, BJP was always behind if you go by the core vote share of each parties. It was a no contest to begin with (30% odd of BJP vs 50% odd of MGB). But it was to some extent due to Shahs' strategy that NDA could retain 35% of the VS.
> 
> You see, most of us right-wingers were mistaking the ground reality that Bihar voters will vote above caste lines or religious lines. It turned out to be a simple, Bihari casteist arithmatic at play. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> Kind of a status quo. Upper castes/ EBC's and Dalits voted for NDA (totalling about 30% of Bihar population).... while Kurmis, Yadavs, Muslims, and others voted for MGB (About 50%).



Hi-

EBC and Dalit votes were divided- Upper cast voted congress in places like Begusarai and Bhagalpur- NDA lost 4-5% vote compared to 2014 LokSabha polls- Independents hurt them very bad in at least 20-30 winnable seats- MGB too lost 4% or so due to 3rd front-

You have to keep in mind that Nitish has been voted for the good work he did- That was the reason 18% stood by him even after joining hands with Lalu- Else Kurmis are only 4% or so in Bihar- It is another thing that this MGB might turn out to be another experiment gone ashtray- as has been the case with Bihar since 80s-



Darmashkian said:


> @magudi
> 
> & I disagree on the EBCs, many EBCs voted for the MGB because of the reservation comment. But SCs & UCs voted for the NDA in large numbers but not as large as Yadavs & Muslims for the MGB.



EBCs and OBCs(including Yadavs and Kurmis) have been unhappy with the Center as easy Govt- Jobs like Group-D in Railways have been stopped- Such is the craze for getting a Govt- Job in Bihar boys even want to clean shit on railway tracks-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Hello bhai log kya haal hai? Swagat nahi karoge humara?


Welcome back biradar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

Some NGOs Work on an Agenda: Satyarthi -The New Indian Express

Oooops!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> I doubt the dynasty is corrupt. Why is there no prosecution?


That is the question people gonna ask in next election.



Tridibans said:


> You see, most of us right-wingers were mistaking the ground reality that Bihar voters will vote above caste lines or religious lines. It turned out to be a simple, Bihari casteist arithmatic at play. Nothing more nothing less.


Why did people vote for BJP in 2014 then?


----------



## Tridibans

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Hi-
> 
> EBC and Dalit votes were divided- Upper cast voted congress in places like Begusarai and Bhagalpur- NDA lost 4-5% vote compared to 2014 LokSabha polls- Independents hurt them very bad in at least 20-30 winnable seats- MGB too lost 4% or so due to 3rd front-
> 
> You have to keep in mind that Nitish has been voted for the good work he did- That was the reason 18% stood by him even after joining hands with Lalu- Else Kurmis are only 4% or so in Bihar- It is another thing that this MGB might turn out to be another experiment gone ashtray- as has been the case with Bihar since 80s-
> 
> 
> 
> EBCs and OBCs(including Yadavs and Kurmis) have been unhappy with the Center as easy Govt- Jobs like Group-D in Railways have been stopped- Such is the craze for getting a Govt- Job in Bihar boys even want to clean shit on railway tracks-



NDA l;ost 5 % vote share "COMPARED TO 2014"!!!

This is an important point everybody is missing out. Traditionally, BJP's hardcore VS + other small parties equals approx. 30% in Bihar.

In 2014, it was National Election and Modi was the PM candidate. Here, it was Nitish vs BJP (Modi was the campaigner but even a illeterate villager knew he was not to be Bihar CM).

EBC votes didnt get divided to that extent. It was mostly towards BJP+. Otherwise there is no chance in hell BJP+ would have got 35% VS.

To win Bihar, Yadav + Kurmis +Kushwahas' +OBC's were to be taken away from MGB where BJP failed miserably. All the Lalu votes got transferred to Nitish and Congress.



LaBong said:


> That is the question people gonna ask in next election.
> 
> 
> Why did people vote for BJP in 2014 then?



For once, nobody voted because of Modi's caste or Beef ban.

Apart from the hardcore Hindutvadis, most of the youth voted against Corrupt and shameless dynasty of Congress. Add to that Modi had the Gujarat Model as an live example. It was a no brainier really for majority of voters (not counting self declared intellectuals like you or leftists) whom to choose . (40% voted NDA whose PM candidate was Modi).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


> Some NGOs Work on an Agenda: Satyarthi -The New Indian Express
> 
> Oooops!!!


NGO's mushroomed especially after '02...& each one of them with agenda of their own. It's about time prominent voices like the one above starts speaking out more on these sort of organisations & avoid bringing bad name to genuine ones. Then again...anything good coming out from people like Satyarthi will be confined to the middle pages of broadsheets. That's as far as it goes....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Muslims are at it again.
मुजफ्फरनगर में सांप्रदायिक संघर्ष से दहला गांव, दो दर्जन घायल 13167698

This one is for bursting crackers
Muzaffarnagar: 18 injured in clash over bursting crackers | india | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> That is the question people gonna ask in next election.


They were not corrupt. Great injustice has been done to Sonia and Rahul Gandhi and company. Hopefully India will rectify its folly next time.


----------



## Tridibans

JanjaWeed said:


> Hello bhai log kya haal hai? Swagat nahi karoge humara?



Tum aaye to @Star Wars wars banned ho gaya!!!

Are you two playing some sort of a game ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> Why did people vote for BJP in 2014 then?


Hindutva in the cow belt. Progress and development in the rest of India.


----------



## Tridibans

SarthakGanguly said:


> They were not corrupt. Great injustice has been done to Sonia and Rahul Gandhi and company. Hopefully India will rectify its folly next time.



Well jokes aside, it is really mind boggling that Indians are so naive they still vote for a party because of which we are still a third world shithole !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Tum aaye to @Star Wars wars banned ho gaya!!!
> 
> Are you two playing some sort of a game ?


What? No way...I thought @Star Wars was a better one...


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> They were not corrupt. Great injustice has been done to Sonia and Rahul Gandhi and company. Hopefully India will rectify its folly next time.


People generally resort to sarcasm when they have no substantial answer.


----------



## Tridibans

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665922664221962240


----------



## SarthakGanguly

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Maybe GST or some other Bill.
> 
> *Politics is the art of the Possible. *


And you think this way they will behave?  What good will come of India?



LaBong said:


> People generally resort to sarcasm when they have no substantial answer.


As always, you are right.


----------



## LaBong

Tridibans said:


> For once, nobody voted because of Modi's caste or Beef ban.
> 
> Apart from the hardcore Hindutvadis, most of the youth voted against Corrupt and shameless dynasty of Congress. Add to that Modi had the Gujarat Model as an live example. It was a no brainier really for majority of voters (not counting self declared intellectuals like you or leftists) whom to choose . (40% voted NDA whose PM candidate was Modi).



But congress was not a factor in Bihar, so let me ask you again and hopefully you won't pussyfoot this time by usual ad hominem which comes to you guys naturally - *Why did people in Bihar not vote as per their caste in 2014? *


----------



## Tridibans

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665916013205041153
Read the replies 

No wonder all these Jihadi daughters get easy recruitment in NDTV. ISIS would be so proud !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tridibans said:


> Well jokes aside, it is really mind boggling that Indians are so naive they still vote for a party because of which we are still a third world shithole !!!!


Slap your nearest 'secular' in public places. Indians dig that. When you hit someone in a public place, people will look at you with rapt attention. Some may even beat up the guy without knowing. Not one will come forward. 

Just make sure you are not up against women. 



LaBong said:


> But congress was not a factor in Bihar, so let me ask you again and hopefully you won't pussyfoot this time by usual ad homain which comes to you guys naturally - *Why did people in Bihar not vote as per their caste in 2014? *


Because there was Hindu Muslim tension. We failed to bring that up.



magudi said:


> How Modi set up a true role model for Muslims
> 
> *"It is the non-Muslims who are the field of this Tabligh (propagation and conversion) of Islam and form the raw material for this splendid activity. We are opposed to Islam's right to missionary activity to a particular area," thus spoke Deobandi leader Maulana Hussain Ahmed Madani while opposing the formation of Pakistan in his speech before the 1945 Jamiat-e-Ulema-Hind conference in Delhi as quoted by author ZH Faruqi in his book The Deoband School and the Demand for Pakistan and later by reformist leader Hamid Dalwai in his book Muslim Politics in Secular India. On another occasion, Madani was even more unabashed in airing his views when he said: "If Dara Shikoh would have triumphed over Aurangzeb, Muslims would have stayed in India, but not Islam. Since Aurangzeb triumphed, both Muslims and Islam were here to stay."*
> 
> *As indicated by his above statements, Madani, a Deobandi preacher and Jamiat-e-Ulema-e-Hind leader, was a pan-Islamist. But since a significant section of the Deoband movement opposed the partition and took part in the Congress-led freedom movement as part of its long-term religious strategy to safeguard the interests of puritanical Islam, Madani figures as a nationalist in history books written during the Congress period.* This was one of the main tragedies that India’s post-partition history saw. It prevented true Muslim role models for the community from emerging and encouraged the projection of pan-Islamists as role models, thus hindering the integration of the Muslim community with the Indian nation.
> 
> Had it not been so, true Muslim heroes instead of pan-Islamists would have figured in our history and been role models – like Ibrahim Khan Gardi, hero of the Third Battle of Panipat in 1761 who as the artillery in-charge of the Marathas refused to join the Muslim coalition of Afghan invader Ahmed Shah Abdali and had to pay with his life as a result, or Brig Usman who died fighting against the Pakistanis in 1948 in Kashmir and is the only Brigadier to be decorated with Param Vir Chakra, or Havaldar Hamid of the 1965 Indo-Pakistan war fame and scores of others including Rana Khan, another Muslim hero who emerged out of the Panipat battle and became the life-long friend of the great Maratha general Mahadji Scindia. Even during the action against terrorists at Gandhinagar's Akshardham temple in 2002, one of the jawans of the Gujarat State Reserve Police (SRP) who died after killing the two Pakistani terrorists was a Muslim.
> 
> It is in the light of this that Prime Minister Narendra Modi's appointment of former Intelligence Bureau (IB) chief Syed Asif Ibrahim as his special envoy on counter-terrorism should be seen. *Ibrahim’s track record makes him a role model at a time when some leaders of the Wahabi stream want Indian Muslims to get sucked into the vortex of pan-Islamism: they want to do so by maintaining a separatist streak and raising special demands in the name of minorityism.
> 
> Interestingly, Ibrahim was made IB chief by the United Progressive Alliance (UPA) government in 2012 as part of its political strategy with an eye on Muslim votes. He, in fact, superseded four IB officials to get that post and the then Union home minister Sushil Kumar Shinde had even boasted that the UPA government was the first to ever appoint a Muslim IB chief in India's history. The UPA game plan was to use the IB to trap Modi and his aide Amit Shah in the Ishrat Jahan case to prevent the then Gujarat chief minister from emerging as the prime ministerial candidate for the 2014 polls. For this reason, a number of pliant officers had been inducted in the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI), which was investigating the alleged fake encounter cases in Gujarat, including the one relating to Ishrat Jahan. But Asif Ibrahim became the stumbling block for the UPA designs at great personal risk.
> 
> The CBI was reportedly directed in the middle of 2013 by the home ministry to prosecute an IB officer, Rajendra Kumar, who as a Gujarat IB unit chief had given the Ishrat Jahan tip off to the Gujarat Police in 2004. He was to be booked on the charge that he was hand-in-glove with Gujarat government and had given a false tip off. But Ibrahim put his foot down and strongly protested before the home ministry saying that it would demoralise the IB and severely affect its intelligence network. He reportedly argued that the sanctity of India’s premier intelligence agency had to be maintained at all costs by not dragging it into a political battle.*
> 
> The Hindu-Muslim wrangling is one of the major hurdles today in India’s true progress.* The fundamentalism of pan-Islamists, who oppose a uniform civil code and removal of Article 370 of the Constitution, giving special status to Jammu and Kashmir, is one of the causes that prevents the integration of Muslims in the Indian society and sows seeds of hatred for Muslims in Hindu minds. Ibrahim’s liberal and patriotic credentials make him an apt model for creating a moderate class of Muslims willing to become equal partners with Hindus in India’s progress.*
> 
> Ibrahim, who is from the Madhya Pradesh cadre, has a commendable track record. He was private secretary to the late Madhavrao Scindia when he became Union minister of state for Railways in 1984. This was after Scindia saw his calibre and integrity during his stint in Gwalior as a police officer. Later, he joined the IB and performed very well in the area of counter-terrorism in various capacities. Modi’s riposte to pan-Islamists by appointing Ibrahim to the prime minister's office (PMO) is a significant development in his year-long tenure and for the emergence of a truly secular India.
> 
> @fsayed @SarthakGanguly
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665912724300271616
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665917679270653957


My personal view is perhaps similar. I am not sure if it does align with any other. Islam is incompatible with India and must be resisted in its entirety. Muslims should be welcomed with open arms and treated as equal human beings. Indeed, Indian Muslims must be treated ONLY as Indians and nothing else. Muslims are not the problem. Islam is.

Dara Shikoh may have realized it in the 17th century. Akbar may have realized it in the 17th century.

Islam, as we know today, must go.



Rain Man said:


> Some NGOs Work on an Agenda: Satyarthi -The New Indian Express
> 
> Oooops!!!


Latest Nobel winner bhakt on the stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

LaBong said:


> But congress was not a factor in Bihar, so let me ask you again and hopefully you won't pussyfoot this time by usual ad hominem which comes to you guys naturally - *Why did people in Bihar not vote as per their caste in 2014? *



Did you not read my reply earlier?

Ok. So Again I will simplify it to you.

1) In 2014, it was Modi's election. He got approx. 35% votes in Bihar. You see.... a simple maths of JDU + Cong + RJD was close to 50 %. No rocket science. Now in 2015, Modi was not the candidate. So all the floating votes again voted as per Bihari tradition.... i.e caste and religion.

2) Traditionally (google 2010, 2005 elections) BJP's VS in Bihar hovers around 22-24 %. This time also it got 25%. NDA got 35%. So BJP in itself didn't lose any votes. It simply failed to break the MGB's Vote share.

3) All things aside, just take the cotre vote share of the MGB. Muslims will never vote for NDA. So automatically 17-18% shifts to MGB. Same goes for Yadav's (which the BJP tried to woo unsucessfully). Kurmis were behind their own leader Nitish. Here goes 40% of the Bihari population.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Tridibans said:


> NDA l;ost 5 % vote share "COMPARED TO 2014"!!!
> 
> This is an important point everybody is missing out. Traditionally, BJP's hardcore VS + other small parties equals approx. 30% in Bihar.
> 
> In 2014, it was National Election and Modi was the PM candidate. Here, it was Nitish vs BJP (Modi was the campaigner but even a illeterate villager knew he was not to be Bihar CM).
> 
> EBC votes didnt get divided to that extent. It was mostly towards BJP+. Otherwise there is no chance in hell BJP+ would have got 35% VS.
> 
> To win Bihar, Yadav + Kurmis +Kushwahas' +OBC's were to be taken away from MGB where BJP failed miserably. All the Lalu votes got transferred to Nitish and Congress.



NDA with LJP and RSLP was there from 2014 only hence its only natural for that election to be taken as base in calculation- earlier It was with JDU sweeping Bihar with 45%++ RJD Congress nowhere to be seen-

True 2014 was a National election- however last election was Modi vs Lalu and Nitish make no doubt about that-majority of votes 25% or so out of 40% of MGB was AGAINST Modi for several reasons based on caste and communities-

EBC votes were divided- when you have 80% polarization among rest of the casts and communities 50-40% division either ways is divided vote- which happened with EBCs- and Dalits- Bihar will and always have the ground for BJP- 25++% votes It always had even when JDU was aligned to It with Modi and central Govt- they were expected to do better- Nitish was only the face real muscle was BJP in that NDA- like wise in MGB he will remain the face RJD will be the muscle- you can safely assume 30% of the votes in that 40% of MGB are RJD vote bank which will always be there with RJD irrespective of win or loss-

Now coming to your last part If BJP can't divide Yadav votes with NandKishor, RamKripal, HukumDev, Shatish Kumar in Its fold and Pappu as a proxy It should rethink its policy-


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

SarthakGanguly said:


> And you think this way they will behave?  What good will come of India?



They are not required to behave but work on the principle of Give and Take. 

It's a Trade Off. Some bad for the Greater good. That is what Politics is all about. That is what "Art of the Possible" means.


----------



## Tridibans

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> NDA with LJP and RSLP was there from 2014 only hence its only natural for that election to be taken as base in calculation- earlier It was with JDU sweeping Bihar with 45%++ RJD Congress nowhere to be seen-
> 
> True 2014 was a National election- however last election was Modi vs Lalu and Nitish make no doubt about that-majority of votes 25% or so out of 40% of MGB was AGAINST Modi for several reasons based on caste and communities-
> 
> EBC votes were divided- when you have 80% polarization among rest of the casts and communities 50-40% division either ways is divided vote- which happened with EBCs- and Dalits- Bihar will and always have the ground for BJP- 25++% votes It always had even when JDU was aligned to It with Modi and central Govt- they were expected to do better- Nitish was only the face real muscle was BJP in that NDA- like wise in MGB he will remain the face RJD will be the muscle- you can safely assume 30% of the votes in that 40% of MGB are RJD vote bank which will always be there with RJD irrespective of win or loss-
> 
> Now coming to your last part If BJP can't divide Yadav votes with NandKishor, RamKripal, HukumDev, Shatish Kumar in Its fold and Pappu as a proxy It should rethink its policy-



Well I am off to dinner will reply to you in detail in sometime.

But 2 quick points...

1) Yes BJP failed miserably in breaking the MGB caste voters. that is my point. BJP's own vote share of Brahmins, Baniyas and EBC were more or less intact.

2) Look at it this way. Muslims (18%), Yadavs (16%) Kurmis + OBC who generally vote for Nitish (15 %) Congress core voters (5-10%) all these adds up to 52-53%. No chance in hell for BJP without getting Yadav / Kurmi votes (Muslims are nbot even a question).

Now tell what was the final VS of MGB again? Around 40%. So they had a decrese of close to 10% of their VS . Almost same as 2014.

Only difference is, they were united this time so every seat it was BJP vs 3 parties. How on earth was BJP supposed to win?


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

LaBong said:


> But congress was not a factor in Bihar, so let me ask you again and hopefully you won't pussyfoot this time by usual ad hominem which comes to you guys naturally - *Why did people in Bihar not vote as per their caste in 2014? *



Look Up the pie-chart of 2014 election from Bihar- people voted on cast lines even then- only leaderless castes in the EBC tilted towards NDA and UCs united since they were fedup with UPA- 

Here's the priority table- cancel out the one which does not apply depending on caste and religion- and you'll get the picture-

Hindus-

1- Caste factor
2- Development
3- Religion
4- Region

Muslims-

1- Religion
2- Religion
3- Religion
4- Religion
-------------
-------------
1000000000- Development

This case applies for Bihar and most cow belt-

Make no mistake in every major communal riot in Bihar the main fight has always been Yadavs vs Muslims but in voting they are united as an army behind Lalu-



Tridibans said:


> Well I am off to dinner will reply to you in detail in sometime.
> 
> But 2 quick points...
> 
> 1) Yes BJP failed miserably in breaking the MGB caste voters. that is my point. BJP's own vote share of Brahmins, Baniyas and EBC were more or less intact.
> 
> 2) Look at it this way. Muslims (18%), Yadavs (16%) Kurmis + OBC who generally vote for Nitish (15 %) Congress core voters (5-10%) all these adds up to 52-53%. No chance in hell for BJP without getting Yadav / Kurmi votes (Muslims are nbot even a question).
> 
> Now tell what was the final VS of MGB again? Around 40%. So they had a decrese of close to 10% of their VS . Almost same as 2014.
> 
> Only difference is, they were united this time so every seat it was BJP vs 3 parties. How on earth was BJP supposed to win?



If I get the gist of you post correct yes NDA was unable to stop the expected- But with Modi and prominent leaders of the Yadav community like I mentioned before It was expected to do much better- let me remind you MGB only had there Yadav leaders- Lalu, Sharad and JPN while NDA had four+Pappu-

There has been some blunders and It needs to look into it- arithmetic will not be in favor always as was the case in 2014 with UP and Bihar- to control the cow belt in long run- BJP will have to get Yadavs to vote for them- There's no passing around it- Its too strong a community to ignore-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> There has been some blunders and It needs to look into it- arithmetic will not be in favor always as was the case in 2014 with UP and Bihar- to control the cow belt in long run- BJP will have to get Yadavs to vote for them- There's no passing around it- Its too strong a community to ignore-



I agree with this. 

The Man from Dwaraka must win over the Yadavs First if he wants to will the Mahabharat in 2019 

Lord Krishna had used a series of Alliances to make his claim strong. Lalu has done it. Its time Modi does it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

LaBong said:


> But congress was not a factor in Bihar, so let me ask you again and hopefully you won't pussyfoot this time by usual ad hominem which comes to you guys naturally - *Why did people in Bihar not vote as per their caste in 2014? *




Lol who told you Biharis didn't vote as per caste in 2014? 

Typical NRI Modi baiter with no clue of desi politics or ground realities 

@Tridibans this guy is no leftie , he's a 'peaceful bong' and that's what motivates his bias.


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> Lol who told you Biharis didn't vote as per caste in 2014?
> 
> Typical NRI Modi baiter with no clue of desi politics or ground realities
> 
> @Tridibans this guy is no leftie , he's a 'peaceful bong' and that's what motivates his bias.



His name is Abir. I remember at one time I believe he said he is a Bengali Muslim. But there are Bengali Hindus too with that name. 

At some other time, his replies were far too left leaning. So yeah... even I am confused. BTW Most bongs are confusing including me 

PS: I find Indian Bengali Muslims (mind you not the Bangaal type aka BD pole vaulters) to be the most rational among Indian Muslims.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Tridibans said:


> His name is Abir. I remember at one time I believe he said he is a Bengali Muslim. But there are Bengali Hindus too with that name.
> 
> At some other time, his replies were far too left leaning. So yeah... even I am confused. BTW Most bongs are confusing including me
> 
> PS: I find Indian Bengali Muslims (mind you not the Bangaal type aka BD pole vaulters) to be the most rational among Indian Muslims.



He is a Bengali Muslim but claims he is "enlightened" and do not follow islam blindly, just like Jamahir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

LaBong said:


> But congress was not a factor in Bihar, so let me ask you again and hopefully you won't pussyfoot this time by usual ad hominem which comes to you guys naturally - *Why did people in Bihar not vote as per their caste in 2014? *



They did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Look Up the pie-chart of 2014 election from Bihar- people voted on cast lines even then- only leaderless castes in the EBC tilted towards NDA and UCs united since they were fedup with UPA-
> 
> Here's the priority table- cancel out the one which does not apply depending on caste and religion- and you'll get the picture-
> 
> Hindus-
> 
> 1- Caste factor
> 2- Development
> 3- Religion
> 4- Region
> 
> Muslims-
> 
> 1- Religion
> 2- Religion
> 3- Religion
> 4- Religion
> -------------
> -------------
> 1000000000- Development
> 
> This case applies for Bihar and most cow belt-
> 
> Make no mistake in every major communal riot in Bihar the main fight has always been Yadavs vs Muslims but in voting they are united as an army behind Lalu-
> 
> 
> 
> If I get the gist of you post correct yes NDA was unable to stop the expected- But with Modi and prominent leaders of the Yadav community like I mentioned before It was expected to do much better- let me remind you MGB only had there Yadav leaders- Lalu, Sharad and JPN while NDA had four+Pappu-
> 
> There has been some blunders and It needs to look into it- arithmetic will not be in favor always as was the case in 2014 with UP and Bihar- to control the cow belt in long run- BJP will have to get Yadavs to vote for them- There's no passing around it- Its too strong a community to ignore-




Again my point is this.

Arithmetic was not with BJP even in 2014. Imagine a UPA with all the opposition parties united..... BJP would have struggled to cross even 150. So nothing has changed much on the ground. Only thing is the opposition is getting united.

BJP needs a new strategy. It has to involve more allies. Has to get back the narrative from media presstitudes and paid intellectuals (ghar wapasi et-al). Time is running out but be rest assured.... we won't give it away on a platter. 

BJP will fight it out. Hope for the best. Try to make inroads in Bengal/ Kerela/ Orissa etc.


----------



## skyisthelimit

BJP should try to court Mayawati. Sometimes Ego should take back burner when in competition.

Amit Shah should learn from Bihar mistakes. BJP needs genuine allies.

Mayawati in state and in 2019 as an ally will help BJP retain its LS tally plus additional state government with BJP.

If it takes such allies to have CONgress MUKT India...then do it.

What matters is result and not the route taken.



JanjaWeed said:


> Hello bhai log kya haal hai? Swagat nahi karoge humara?



good to see you back. Don't get banned again. We need your expertise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Tridibans said:


> Again my point is this.
> 
> Arithmetic was not with BJP even in 2014. Imagine a UPA with all the opposition parties united..... BJP would have struggled to cross even 150. So nothing has changed much on the ground. Only thing is the opposition is getting united.
> 
> BJP needs a new strategy. It has to involve more allies. Has to get back the narrative from media presstitudes and paid intellectuals (ghar wapasi et-al). Time is running out but be rest assured.... we won't give it away on a platter.
> 
> BJP will fight it out. Hope for the best. Try to make inroads in Bengal/ Kerela/ Orissa etc.



Arithmetic was in NDAs favor in 2014 hence they won 105 of 120 in UP and Bihar- lets not assume things here- JDU, INC, BSP, SP, RJD all have inter-rivalry among them find It use it to create the cracks in their alliance whenever possible- 2014 happened such that all stars favored BJP and their votes got divided right to the booth level ensuring victory- 

Yes new strategy is needed like aligning traditional allies like BJD and get one the Dravidian biggie from TN in its fold if possible the lesser corrupt one and try to get support from TRS at least at the center if needed- 

However nothing substitutes the hard work- go to booth levels explain your policy to village elders and people make a party office in every assembly seat- Do occasional Ramdhunis and Sundarkands etc- after all Its the biggest political party and has the biggest NGO supporting it- You should've seen the communists working in Bengal and Jharkhand even in Bihar- Its another thing that their leaders failed them so badly-


----------



## skyisthelimit

SarthakGanguly said:


> I doubt the dynasty is corrupt. Why is there no prosecution?



We all know how twisted and turnarounds are there in play of politics and corruptions.

One case of NH and still we have judiciary who is kind of siding with them. Media is not ready to cover or highlight it like a corruption case. Plus add on, BJP doesn't even have a few media houses who will support them in doing 24 hrs expose of CONg and its allies. Mukesh bought IBN and got rid of Sardesai's. What happened? Nothing, they ain't even supporting NDA cause to any extent.

BJP needs to pamper people now who can influence aam admi. 30% votes will not win elections in 2019.

Chetan Bhagat has written a blog on TOI today about this.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

skyisthelimit said:


> BJP should try to court Mayawati. Sometimes Ego should take back burner when in competition.
> 
> Amit Shah should learn from Bihar mistakes. BJP needs genuine allies.
> 
> Mayawati in state and in 2019 as an ally will help BJP retain its LS tally plus additional state government with BJP..



Let me make this clear this has been done in the past- without much strategic vision and just for immediate advantage- what happened-

1- Mayawati became CM at the cost of BJP-
2- Did rampant corruption-
2- BJP came down from 50+ to barely 10 seats in UP even congress got more at 21-
3- Mayawati booted out of power-

Now you want to see the cycle again ?


----------



## Levina

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> even though there is very little conclusive evidence for anything  )


Whoa!
Other than giving me a few historum links to read you have not provided any evidence. 
For example- you said Parishkrit is the oldest proven character from mahabharta. But where's the proof? 

As far as my thread is concerned I have given proof to everything that I have written in the article. 
I hope you do not doubt the proof provided by National institute of ocean technology, India. 
If you want physical evidence then you might have to dive into the sea. Lolz



It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> Kind Bharata who is mentioned in Rig-Veda, thus Mahabharata could not be older than Rig-Veda.


Gosh!!!
What's wrong with you??
If a character of mahabharta is mentioned in Rig-Veda then it definitely means mahabharta is older than rig-Vedas and not the other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Darmashkian said:


> *Darmashkian's Post-Poll analysis of Bihar 2015*
> 
> Firstly I sincerely & with a bowed head apologize to one & all for posting wrong predictions last week regarding Bihar & misguiding all of you. I m very sorry for my wrong predictions & hope you can forgive me for getting it wrong.
> 
> This time I can say with full & total confidence that this analysis is way more accurate than my previous analysis & by a better margin. I can say this after checking Praveen Patil's articles one again after his predictions turned out to be tru & also checking/confirming with some twitter accounts of "some" good psephologists who were pessimistic & closer to the final outcome.
> I also read some articles, checked the reactions of all sides after the results came out & read it b/w the lines & applied my logic & common sense.
> 
> This time I guarantee you that this analysis is more accurate
> 
> Just 1 week back, the results for the Bihar Assembly Election came out, results which one could say shocked the NDA & the pollsters & which came as a delight for the MGB & it's constituent parties especially the RJD & the Congress.
> 
> The Mahagathbandhan won 178 seats with a Vote-share of 41.9% & the NDA-58 seats a voteshare of 34.1.
> A voteshare difference of 7.8%, this HUGE difference in voteshare b/w both side would lead to the decimation of the BJP & a grand victory for the MGB.
> 
> Few of the prominent pollsters could believe their eyes on seeing this result. Even the BJP whose leaders where expecting 130-140 seats were horrified & baffled. I can say that even many in the MGB must have been surprised & shocked on seeing such results!
> 
> One of my predictions was proved correct, the MGB is a strong but highly volatile combination. If it works it will be highly effective & trash the opposition. If it doesn't the MGB will be destroyed
> 
> The seats of the individual parties are below:-
> 1)MGB:-
> RJD-80
> JDU-71
> Congress-27
> 
> 2)NDA:-
> BJP-53
> LJP-2
> RLSP-
> HAM-1
> 
> -
> CPI(ML)-3
> Independents-4
> 
> BUT how did the MGB do so well?? I will explain below with points & after that an explanation . I will also dispel a few myths which are spreading through social media on why the BJP did so bad.
> 
> *What worked for the MGB:-*
> *1)Caste,Caste & Jati*
> This has been proved by the fact that Lalu Prasad Yadav'RJD got 80 seats & 14 of his nominated/chosen candidates won on a Congress ticket.
> 
> If you ask me* this is the Biggest Reason behind the victory of the MGB.* *The vote-transfer of Muslims, Koeris,Kurmis & Yadavs etc i.e. the traditional vote-banks of the parties in the MGB between each other was all but complete & took place without any hitches, which was highly surprising.*
> 
> The Muslim consolidation towards the MGB was the largest of any community & close behind it was the Yadav community which desired the return of "Yadav Raj" (under lalu).
> 
> Also let me point out that a good portion of the election rhetoric from the MGB & it's leaders was purely on caste lines & especially from Lalu Yadav who made caste & abusing UCs the core of his campaign.
> 
> Lalu campaigning from village to village(for the Yadav dominated villages) played the caste card to the maximum, whether it be playing the emotional card, abusing upper castes, yadav pride etc
> He made this a do or die election for the Yadav community & he succeeded in doing so.
> 
> Even the youth were more interested in voting based on caste lines & not on developmental/job lines.??.
> 
> Wherever he went he made the election a case of "Forwards vs Backwards" & played the banner of Yadav pride. He reminded the people of Upper caste atrocities of the past to make them emotionally charged to vote for a "pichdon ki parti".
> 
> Another interesting line RJD karyakartas used was:- "Nitishwas Dilli challa jayega kuch he samay mai, tab Lalu Bihar mai he rahega To is bar vote do Nitish ko"
> I will not post some of the stuff which I suspect RJD karyakartas said/must have said due to lack of proof
> 
> Add to that the absolutely little leverage of the PM's backward origins from the BJP.
> 
> *& all this worked brilliantly in one of the most casteist states of Indi**a.*
> 
> *Pappu Yadav himself said that one of the reasons MGB did well was because of a caste-wave that engulfed most of Bihar.*
> 
> *2)Reservation*
> "Aarakshan khatre me hain" was more or less one of the popular slogans of this alliance. Nitish & Lalu both used this to the maximum.
> 
> The controversy began after Mohan Bhagwat talked twice of the need of a review in the reservation system. This was taken by the MGB to the people as -_"RSS wants to get rid of reservation, Modi is a puppet/chamcha of RSS. Just see how his party depends on them!!"_
> 
> *This was the biggest message of Nitish Kumar throughout the election* that Modi wants to get rid of reservation & that thus, it is an Upper Caste Party.
> This was one of the biggest reasons why the BJP was on the backfoot throughout the entire election! & when they finally responded it was too late. The message had already been taken to the people by the MGB leaders & karyakartas.
> 
> *Lalu lead an excellent whisper campaign throughout Bihar on reservation especially in the rural areas. This was a truly excellent campaign by him*
> [Quoting Praveen Patil:- _What is no longer a mystery is how RJD-JDU tapped the issue brilliantly. Just 48 hours before polling day, across all villages, many of the backward caste groups began meeting secretly to discuss “rumors” which indicated that if BJP came to power, they are not averse to “tinkering with the reservations because RSS has commanded the party to do so”. Upper Caste youths bragging about how BJP, once in power, would create a more level playing field in “Reservations” did not help matters at all.]_
> RJD karyakartas held many meetings among the OBCs about how reservation was in danger
> 
> Many OBC,EBC & SC Youth still depend on reservation to get a job in Bihar . Bihar is still a largely rural state,sadly. We all know how many Biharis leave Bihar to get a job.
> _[_According to Praveen Patil-_ "Our estimates suggest that nearly half a million WhatsApp/Facebook messages on the “Reservations” issue were circulated in Bihar in the last ten days."]_
> Many of the aforementioned communities view reservation as a matter of pride & honour & that losing it would hurt that pride & honour & also their descendants.
> 
> Thus they voted to save "their rightful aarakshan"
> This was largely avoidable, the BJP truly screwed up on this all because of one RSS maha-purush.[Also one must wonder what was Mohan Bhagwat thinking when he repeated this statement twice & when elections in Bihar were going on, was he sabotaging the BJP's chances??].
> 
> *BJP leaders like Hukum Deo Yadav confirmed that this statement hurt them a lot after the results came out.*
> 
> I can confirm that most SCs voted for the NDA, but most EBCs & OBCs for the MGB in large numbers.
> 
> *3)Goodwill for Nitish Kumar:-*
> I have said this many times, there is a lot of goodwill for Nitish Kumar for the good work he did as CM. Some Biharis say he was possibly the best CM Bihar ever had since independence.
> *He is the most popular Bihari neta alive today! *That is certain, one of my Bihar friends told me that there was no anti-incumbency against the JDU or most of it's MLAs as expected by everyone because of the good work done by Nitish Kumar.
> 
> Add to that the good work he did especially forKurmis,koeris, EBCs & Maha-Dalits who voted for his party JDU.
> 
> Even traditional NDA voters admit he did a good job as CM
> 
> Prashant Kishore leveraged his popularity heavily & tried to convince voters that JDU would control RJD(which any sensible mind should now is impossible). His PR & Election management skills were important towards the success of the MGB & more importantly the JDU. & all of it depended upon this one man
> 
> *The above three are the primary reasons for the success of the MGB if you ask me.*
> 
> 4)One must note that MIM did very bad in Bihar in the 6 seats it contested. Muslim voters were clearly united for the MGB at all levels.
> 5)The third front hurt, but due to lack of cadre it couldn't hurt much as expected. Add to that the caste frenzy which lalu created across Bihar among Yadavs.
> *6)Lack Of Firm UC consolidation:-*
> The UC consolidation for the BJP was not as strong as the Muslims/Yadavs/Kurmis for the MGB. Maybe because of:-
> (1)Infighting & what many saw as marginalization of UC leaders
> (2)The local Bhumihar & Rajput chieftains in the JDU & RJD respectively got some votes for their parties
> (3) The declaration of a non-UC will only be the CM candidate did help among some BCs & SCs, but further turned away some more UCs
> 
> *Why the NDA Lost:-*
> *1)Lack of good local leaders & failure in using them:-*
> The BJP campaign depended *heavily *upon Modi & Shah with very little scope left for the other state leaders
> 
> Prashant Kishore used this opportunity to make this Nitish the CM-centric face of the campaign. TO remind people that NiKu would be the CM if they win while Modi would always remain the PM of India.
> 
> Also when ever Lalu made a retort in Bhojpuri, some local leader should have responded back with a Bhojpur/magadhi/maithli/any local dialect accent. I feel Modi's shuddh(pure) Hindi may not have been comprehendable by all, especially in rural Bihar
> 
> & the BJP depended heavily on the top-down style of approach i.e. in this case giving addressing large public rallies. Leaders like Manjhi,kushwaha & many local BJP leaders are NOT fit for such endeavors. The local nukkad sabha style rallies are more effective for such people. 5forty3 gives us an example by tellings us below WHY Manjhi wasn't used effectively:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same with RLSP & LJP & local BJP leaders..
> 
> I remember many people laughing at the lack of attendance in the MGB leader rallies & that they weren't half as big as modi.... Becuse they weren't supposed to be big in the first place!!
> 
> This nukkad style-local rally method which they adopted took them all over Bihar, they could address specific regions & castes & could appeal to them more without hurting other caste & areas(read what I said about Lalu above).
> 
> Their aim was to convince everybody in the small rally why to vote for them+a touch of aarakshan & caste.
> 
> ALSO
> 
> The BJP had a broad volatile social coalition ranged against it. Against that, what did it offer? Modi. *And that was it’s first and most cardinal mistake*- a repeat of the same mistake it made in Delhi. *the Prime Minister cannot and will not win you every state election for the sake of god, especially in places where there are strong regional leaders.*
> 
> BJP’s sweep of the Hindi heartland in the 2014 Lok Sabha election was powered by the assembling of a rainbow coalition of Hindus- the United Spectrum of Hindu Votes against a divided opposition.
> This time the opposition united for the explicit version of defeating the BJP.
> 
> Like it or not it is the BJP Bihar Unit which will govern Bihar & Not Modi if they win & enough coverage wasn't given to the local leaders who would later rule Bihar.
> 
> Prashant Kishore & Lalu knew this & emphasized this point too. They repeated the point that Lalu & Niku would remain in Bihar & are of Bihar & Niku would be the CM.
> I feel the Bihari vs Bahari tag must have played a role here
> 
> BJP should have propped up it's local leaders even more, but it wisely did not declare a CM candidate
> 
> *2)Infighting & failure of Allies:-*
> There was tremendous infighting in the BJP. *About 20 seats were lost due to infighting & so were certain caste & regional groups who didn't vote for the BJP on voting day*. In some cases BJP rebels won as independents.
> I heard JP Nadda was responsible for the ticket distribution, if he was. He should be punished.
> 
> & by the way why was Ananth Kumar of all people made the Bihar incharge by the BJP?? Couldn't they find anybody better. This guy screwed up in Karnataka too by getting rid of Yeddyurappa whose end results we saw.
> 
> Allies miserably failed, possibly due to lack of cadre; no. of seats given to them; lack of knowledge about the symbol among the public. & also for the reason I highlighted above-lack of effective use.
> 
> *3)Dal & Vegetable Prices:-*
> When arhar & tur dal is about 200 rupees, HOW can you expect people to come out & vote for you , especially the poor?
> 
> How can you talk about FDI, ease of business & GDP-terms which are incomprehensible to the common man when his basic needs like what he needs to eat to live -is becoming more & more expensive? & they feel Nothing is being done to address that.
> 
> & the agriculture minister instead of solving this crisis was campaigning in Bihar. Add to that the lack of clarification from the PM on what other state's had done by cracking down on hoarders & asking what NiKu had done.
> 
> Many people(even BJP voters) must have remembered this as they went to the polling booths.
> 
> *4)Anger against the PM & overuse of Brand Namo:-*
> Like it or not there was a good number who were angry/disillusioned with the PM. Some due to propoganda spread by the opposition, some due to the high expectations they had(for which some of the blame falls on Modi) & some on parameters where they felt the Modi govt. has not done well on.
> 
> That 15 lakh rupees has made it's midst among the voters & so did reservation. People are now unhappy seeing the PM going on foreign trips. They think he is going to have fun & enjoy when he is actually doing a good job.
> 
> Also many people with a "socialist" mentality especially in the rural areas believe all this investments by big companies & factories won't help them much & will only help the rich.
> 
> Also some people are asking this question--> If Cong. party is really so corrupt? Why is there no case against them? Where are the chargesheets & the FIRs till now? Why aren't they in jail?
> 
> After a few years Congress party will repeatedly emphasize this point to prove that they are not corrupt & if anyone goes to jail after that, they will call Modi vindictive. -_-
> 
> Many people feel he has done nothing for them or for India either due to lack of knowledge or lack of publicity by the PM or the feeling that PM has not done this or that. *Also the PM did not visit Bihar EVEN ONCE after LS-2014 till Bihar -2015 Even though Bihar gave him 32 seats.* This was also a source of anger for many
> 
> Please read this brilliant article below by Praveen Patil which states how overuse of Brand Modi is hurting him now
> Has The BJP Diluted Brand NaMo? | Swarajya
> For almost every local issue, you use Modi's name. Then for every local problem the blame will be thrown upon Modi #factoflife
> _
> "Brand NaMo needs to be reinvented and reinvented fast. This whole top-down approach is now suffering the usual wear and tear of the law of diminishing returns. BJP as a party of governance needs to evolve into a more horizontal structure where in local faces can also be held accountable – what use is a towering leader like Chaudhary Birender Singh if he cannot command the presence of merely 1600 people for a public meeting?"_
> 
> I was screaming this for a long time. Harbar Modi,Modi kekhe kuch nahin hoga. That will only work in the Lok Sabha Elections. In the state & municipal part Modi & Shah have to encourage local leaders & not weaken them as they did in Gujarat which is why there is no popular local leader in Gujarat today.
> But who will explain this to The Leader?
> 
> *& the PM should focus more on bijli-sadak-pani-khana-ghar issues from now onwards & in the rural areas;for that seems to be the language understood by the people more appropriately & which could actually help them or get their votes*
> 
> *THESE are the Primary reasons for the defeat of the BJP if you ask me*
> 
> *CONCLUSION:-*
> Firstly this is a defeat of Modi first , then the BJP.
> *But as Yogendra Yadav said,the biggest loser of this election is Bihar* & then the BJP. They have given Lalu Yadav 80 seats & the single largest party post ? Add to that 14 of his nominated candidates in the Congress also won.
> 
> I can understand giving JDU 95/105, & even Congress 35/41. But giving the Jungle Raaj party 80 seats out of 105?? The party which destroyed governance in Bihar & Bihar itself? THe party which gave a thrashing to Bihari pride & honour??
> 
> Let me put forward a few points here explaining what jungle raaj was like in Bihar as my friend told me.
> 1. 6pm was deadline for girls & all females to leave everything and get inside the house
> 2. Students were encouraged to study for IIT & other central exams as it was the only way to get out of Bihar
> 3. Central govt servants lobbied not to get Bihar posting
> 4. Doctors stopped coming to govt hospitals as they were not paid for over 5yrs. Private practice flourished
> 5. Doctors and engineers were target for kidnappers. So much so, a lot of them had their own armed guards
> 6. Many families had guns in the house to counter attack in case of a robbery
> 7. I was never allowed to go out on my own as I was a potential target for kidnappers
> 8. If your train is reaching post 8pm, at least 6-8 people came to pick up. Some had weapons
> 9. Weddings meant extra security required. No one, except couple of people, knew where cash and jewels were kept.
> 10. Post inter-caste wedding, 3 cars decorated as main car of bride and groom were arranged. All left together but in 3 directions. It was done to confuse a possible attack by Ranbir Sena or MCC or goondas.
> 11. You couldn't approach the police for help in a kidnapping case, cause they could either do nothing or they were friends with the kidnappers or the caste-card(Yadav)
> 
> & this was for an upper middle class, upper caste family Point of view. Imagine what life must have been for the poor & the weak. Imagine the fear they had to live in everyday especially if they were from rural India
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Seriously I personally still can not understand how RJD got 80 seats despite giving good reasons above. I thought the hatred/fear of Lalu who hasn't changed at all would work against him but it didn't.
> 
> The pollster in me tells that the most explainable reason of RJD's excellent performance is---> CASTE. The party which made life a living hell for the poor,the UCs & most of Bihar won because of caste.
> 
> Also let me dispel some myths here:-
> 1)BJP lost because of lack of emphasis on development & reforms:-
> This is becoming very popular among too many centrists & those in he economic Right.
> 
> Excuse me? Okay Biharis wanted Vikas  They wanted reforms & development  & to show their anger they voted & made the JDU... No, the RJD the single largest party ..   #okaythanksbye
> Of course the fact that RJD destroyed Bihar is irrelevant, the fact that Lalu himself called Roads useless & upper-caste constructs is irrelevant, the fact the Lalu made a mockery of law & order is also irrelevant
> 
> The fact that Lalu's entire campaign rhetoric was abusive,divisive, threatening & focusing on the BCs,SCs & especially the Yadavs doesn't matter.
> 
> & Lalu is the enemy of development & progress... this guy didn't even bother to mutter one word about it or pretend to care about it. All his rhetoric was merely abuse , attacking Upper castes & "reservation khatre me hain."
> 
> So if the BJP wasn't focusin enough on development, how did the biggest enemy of Bihar's development -RJD become the single largest party?
> 
> BJP was the ONLY party talking about vikas. NiKu only talked about his good work when he was bashing Modi cause most of his good work consisted of cleaning up his present ally's mess which he didn't want to remind people about.
> 
> & reforms?? I agree reforms are important & should have been carried out a long time back for the efforts to come out in public. But even we urban educated guys have difficulty understanding reforms. How will rural illiterate people who just want to survive even know 1 word about them?
> 
> PLEASE spend less time depending upon the MSM for an understanding of politics
> 
> *2)Bihar voted for peace & against BJP's communal rhetoric:-*
> Yes, because Lalu didn't threaten or attack Upper Castes or abuse anyone  or try to raise caste lines
> 
> Firstly, Bihar was divided on caste lines & casteism is dangerous & not a sign of peace.
> Also let me point out 1 irony to you:-
> Phases 1-3 where there was no mention of beef & pakistan, NDA got 26 seats.
> Phases4-5, where the beef & pakistan campaign statements started NDA got 32 seats..
> Also let me add the Phase-5 was a total MGB stronghold going by cadre no. & demographics, MGB should have got 50+ going by the results in the rest of Bihar & the reason I stated above, but it did not.
> 
> But yes Sakshi Maharaj should be asked to keep his opinions to himself, his followers & his constituency & not give punlic gyaan. He doesn't help in any manner anybody-vikas,hindutva,his party or our great nation.
> 
> Please point out any more reasons the BJP lost, if they re myths I will debunk them.
> 
> I will end this analysis by saying BJP needs to do serious introspection on Bihar, the Jaitley coteries surrounding Modi has to go or become sensible, BJP needs to have a cadre force independent of the RSS or have more co-ordination with it, BJP needs stronger local leaders especially from the BCs & SCs ALL OVER INDIA.
> 
> & BJP needs to stop driving away good talent like Arun Shourie & Prashant Kishore!
> 
> Also Caste did matter this election.Period & so did Prashant Kishore who helped the JDU a lot. But TBH the Lalu effect & the caste effect he created was stronger.
> But BJP can rejoice with the knowledge that they got an increase in VS by 8% which is really good.(going by assembly results in 2010)
> 
> & finally Bhagwan Bachaye Bihar,
> If you see TV visuals the day results came out you will see that
> Lalu & Pappu were very arrogant & Nitish who should have been the happiest man alive after crushing the man because of whom he left the NDA & was humiliated & had the greatest reasons to be the most arrogant was just " satisfied" . you could say he was a little distressed, That tells us enough on what their expectations for the future are.
> 
> Lalu knows the alliance has won primarily because of his rhetoric & his cadre. The fact that RJD is th SLP+14 of his nominees in the Congress won proves it. He will now try to slowly take over this govt & take more than his pound of flesh.
> 
> He will even try to fill th pockets of his party which are almost empty by taking PWD,finance & revenue.
> 
> His daughter even wanted the CM post for herself just 2 days after the results came out after promising for more than 6 months that only NiKu would be the CM!!!
> 
> Nitish knows Lalu will do this & will now be planning/fearing for the future which is why he is only satisfied.
> 
> *Lalu openly attacked JDU & it's electoral capabilities in a quite a few rallies & in front of NiKu himself!!! & Nitish Kumar didn't even bother to refute or counter-attack such charges whether it be on the same dais or later..
> 
> If before the election you can't even control him or stop him from attacking your party, how can u take him on when most of the MLAs in the MGB belong to him one way or the other??*
> 
> *& even if he can control Lalu & his MLAs,he cannot control the RJD goondas & local bahubalis who have finally attained power after 10 years of what they call "suffering" *
> 
> Attacks & goondagardi has gone up in Bihar going by ETV-Bihar/UP. College girls are being threatened in patna by the frequent gang of eve-teasers that "Meri Rani, Hamari sarkar aa gayi hain. AB dekh lena kya hoga "
> 
> Police forces all over Bihar have been involved in clashes with RJD & JDU karyakarta. One businessman's son has been kidnapped & a ransom of 40 lakh has been demanded!!
> 
> & All this in less than 5 days!!!
> 
> It seems jungle raj will truly return if things go on like this
> 
> LET us all pray that Nitish ji succeeds & keeps goonda raj away. Trust me , he is a good man & the best Bihari Neta out there despite what many see as his opportunism. But he made a huge mistake by going with Lalu.
> 
> & Let us hope for the best for Bihar Too
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> P.S:- Please post your feedback & comments below, I will also update this post whenever I see fit to do so
> 
> @Rain Man @itachii @Nair saab @ranjeet @Tridibans @Abingdonboy @Echo_419[/USER] @Bitter Melon



Excellent post. Btw, are you from Bihar?

Developing credible local leadership and giving them charge to lead is very important for BJP, so is to develop links to the grassroots level. They have failed on both counts in Bengal also. 

And post this analysis also in the 'Bihar election verdict' thread, here it will be lost among thousands of posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Let me make this clear this has been done in the past- without much strategic vision and just for immediate advantage- what happened-
> 
> 1- Mayawati became CM at the cost of BJP-
> 2- Did rampant corruption-
> 2- BJP came down from 50+ to barely 10 seats in UP even congress got more at 21-
> 3- Mayawati booted out of power-
> 
> Now you want to see the cycle again ?



Yes agreed.

But we should understand that Mayawati lost in 2012.
Mayawati lost in 2014

Mayawati akin to Kejriwal has apologized to the people of UP before gram panachayat elections couple of weeks back and there you go, she came out with bumper lottery.

Everyone learns and hopefully she has also learned from that.

This alliance will give some credibility to NDA in terms of Dalit votes across India. Will help NDA maintain Dalit vote base against all sundry allies with CONg.

Goal is to retain NDA in 2019, sometimes some principles have to be compromised to stay in power.

We all know that.


----------



## Levina

TejasMk3 said:


> I cannot post in that thread :/


Yes I know. 
It's posted in senior's cafe to avoid trolls. 


TejasMk3 said:


> perhaps harappan era is a continuation of the same civ that existed at the time, or is itself a much older civ than previously thought.


The chances are that it is a continuation of a previous civilisation. 
I doubt Harappa existed before 5000BCE, because in the pre-Harappan era the inhabitants were not using sophisticated tools and pottery.



TejasMk3 said:


> I cannot post in that thread :/
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure if you've seen this, but some of the objects there are very very similar to harrappan era stuff (Especially the part where the objects seemed like they were put through a lathe.), so perhaps harappan era is a continuation of the same civ that existed at the time, or is itself a much older civ than previously thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goto 51:30, where he talks about drill bits used to create "carnellian jewellery" (among other things) and exported to places like mesopotamia, where they were highly prized.
> 
> The drill bits used made of a material called "ernestite".There is some confusion if this material is artificial or manmade, and a large amount of these drill bits are from Dholavira, where a lot of broken drill bits have been found indicating that it was part of industrial waste.
> 
> Stone Drills of Dholavira: A Multi-Faceted Analysis | Prabhakar Nandagopal - Academia.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going through the series of Michael Danino's lectures at IIT, is quite interesting.


I love Michel Danino's work. 
Most of my threads about SSC are based on his work. 
Thanks for the video, will watch it now.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

skyisthelimit said:


> We all know how twisted and turnarounds are there in play of politics and corruptions.
> 
> One case of NH and still we have judiciary who is kind of siding with them. Media is not ready to cover or highlight it like a corruption case. Plus add on, BJP doesn't even have a few media houses who will support them in doing 24 hrs expose of CONg and its allies. Mukesh bought IBN and got rid of Sardesai's. What happened? Nothing, they ain't even supporting NDA cause to any extent.
> 
> BJP needs to pamper people now who can influence aam admi. 30% votes will not win elections in 2019.
> 
> Chetan Bhagat has written a blog on TOI today about this.


Neither will appeasing Congress help. Stick and carrot. I can see the carrot. Where is the stick? The NH case is nothing in comparison. Probe everything. I am sure that even the toilet paper of the 'Gandhi' family is bought from hawala money.


----------



## jamahir

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Hi-
> 
> I am very much Indian-



welcome back, @Ifteqar Aisan.


----------



## heisenberg

there are 34.22 % muslims in assam  and bjp wants to win there..they shd not even contest elections there. The only option they have is to find good muslims candidates there..atleast one fourth ticket needs to be given to indian muslims and that hemant guy needs to be declared cm candidate otherwise assam elections ke result par ek hafta discussion chalegi "galti kiski" and "bhakts" will say again let's forget assam 2019 is ours


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> Because there was Hindu Muslim tension. We failed to bring that up.





Tridibans said:


> Did you not read my reply earlier?
> 
> Ok. So Again I will simplify it to you.
> 
> 1) In 2014, it was Modi's election. He got approx. 35% votes in Bihar. You see.... a simple maths of JDU + Cong + RJD was close to 50 %. No rocket science. Now in 2015, Modi was not the candidate. So all the floating votes again voted as per Bihari tradition.... i.e caste and religion.
> 
> 2) Traditionally (google 2010, 2005 elections) BJP's VS in Bihar hovers around 22-24 %. This time also it got 25%. NDA got 35%. So BJP in itself didn't lose any votes. It simply failed to break the MGB's Vote share.
> 
> 3) All things aside, just take the cotre vote share of the MGB. Muslims will never vote for NDA. So automatically 17-18% shifts to MGB. Same goes for Yadav's (which the BJP tried to woo unsucessfully). Kurmis were behind their own leader Nitish. Here goes 40% of the Bihari population.




Lol, what's with all the passive-aggressiveness? Just asked a simple question, didn't even dare to to mildly criticise god ji!!

Anyway the point I was trying to make is that - Bihar has always voted as per caste lines, and upper castes consolidation of votes is even more prominent than yadavs, so no point blaming the yadavs.

However in 2014 we saw a small fraction of floating voters who voted for Modi because they were impressed with his appeal of development, however in 2015 same development plank didn't work because while in 2014 Modi had Gujrat to showcase, but in 2015 his record as PM quite dismal to say the least.

You have to have something substantial to show for any propaganda to work!

Anyway guys cool your heel by watching this video dedicated modi kaka by our very own censor board chief (ignore the various foreign achievements which are used to praise modii kaka, merely semantics!)








Tridibans said:


> *His name is Abir. *I remember at one time I believe he said *he is a Bengali Muslim.* But there are Bengali Hindus too with that name.
> 
> At some other time, his replies were far too left leaning. So yeah... even I am confused. BTW Most bongs are confusing including me
> 
> PS: I find Indian Bengali Muslims (mind you not the Bangaal type aka BD pole vaulters) to be the most rational among Indian Muslims.





SanjeevaniButi said:


> *He is a Bengali Muslim* but claims he is "enlightened" and do not follow islam blindly, just like Jamahir.





magudi said:


> Lol who told you Biharis didn't vote as per caste in 2014?
> 
> Typical *NRI Modi baiter* with no clue of desi politics or ground realities
> 
> @Tridibans this guy is no leftie , he's a *'peaceful bong' *and that's what motivates his bias.



Your obsession of me is endearing, I don't remember claiming myself as Bengali Muslim, but nonetheless it's kinda entertaining! 

@Rain Man : Dada, tomar bondhura khub adbhut, kichu bollei bole tui nischoy Musalman, chup kore thak! :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

LaBong said:


> Lol, what's with all the passive-aggressiveness? Just asked a simple question, didn't even dare to to mildly criticise god ji!!
> 
> Anyway the point I was trying to make is that - Bihar has always voted as per caste lines, and upper castes consolidation of votes is even more prominent than yadavs, so no point blaming the yadavs.
> 
> However in 2014 we saw a small fraction of floating voters who voted for Modi because they were impressed with his appeal of development, however in 2015 same development plank didn't work because while in 2014 Modi had Gujrat to showcase, but in 2015 his record as PM quite dismal to say the least.
> 
> You have to have something substantial to show for any propaganda to work!
> 
> Anyway guys cool your heel by watching this video dedicated modi kaka by our very own censor board chief (ignore the various foreign achievements which are used to praise modii kaka, merely semantics!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your obsession of me is endearing, I don't remember claiming myself as Bengali Muslim, but nonetheless it's kinda entertaining!
> 
> @Rain Man : Dada, tomar bondhura khub adbhut, kichu bollei bole tui nischoy Musalman, chup kore thak! :/



Tell me one thing. What exactly is wrong with those posts?

Day and night people post here who is BJP supporter who is Sanghi or who is Hindutvadi.

So if you are a Muslim and we say as that, what is wrong in that?

SO calling a Muslim a Musl;im is also communal? Height of sickularism in India this 

PS: If you didn't notice, I also said BENGALI MUSLIMS ARE PERHAPS THE MOST RATIONAL AMONG OTHERS .
I guess this is also communal.

Dada tomra to aamader moto lokeder jeebon-jaapon kora oshubidhe te fele diyecho. Kichu bolleyi aamra communal. Kichu na bolleyo aaamra hindutvadi. Jachetayi bepaar akebaare  @Rain Man


----------



## dray

This after milking the Dadri incident over a month for their own political agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LaBong

Tridibans said:


> Dada tomra to aamader moto lokeder jeebon-jaapon kora oshubidhe te fele diyecho. Kichu bolleyi aamra communal. Kichu na bolleyo aaamra hindutvadi. Jachetayi bepaar akebaare


Are bhai tumio bangali naaki!! Ta tomake erom Musalman/Hindu te bhag korte ke sikhiyeche? amar to mone porche na tomake communal bolechi bole, ami asi khub kom ei forum e ekhon, aslei tomra muslim muslim kore chechao! Jeno muslim hoa ta khub aporadh!

Tumi amake Muslim mone kortei paro, jodio ami jonmechi hindu kaystha ghore, ebong nijeke nastik mone kori, after all ami ja bolchi setar sotyota amar dhormer upor nirbhor kore na, tai na?


----------



## dray

LaBong said:


> @Rain Man : Dada, tomar bondhura khub adbhut, kichu bollei bole tui nischoy Musalman, chup kore thak! :/





Tridibans said:


> Dada tomra to aamader moto lokeder jeebon-jaapon kora oshubidhe te fele diyecho. Kichu bolleyi aamra communal. Kichu na bolleyo aaamra hindutvadi. Jachetayi bepaar akebaare  @Rain Man



Good offence, good defence! 

Loke amakeo 'Bengali', 'sickular' 'adarsh liberal' ar 'Hindutvadi' bole, 'chaddi' ta ekhono keu boleni. 

@LaBong ami ar 7 din dekhe ekta purono post er reply debo. 

Btw, @LaBong Hindur pola, Bangal....amar moto.


----------



## LaBong

Rain Man said:


> Good offence, good defence!
> 
> Loke amakeo 'Bengali', 'sickular' 'adarsh liberal' ar 'Hindutvadi' bole, 'chaddi' ta ekhono keu boleni.
> 
> @LaBong ami ar 7 din dekhe ekta purono post er reply debo.



I think we should go beyond labelling people! I accept that I too put label on people in past, but seldom do it now. If someone is too irritating, ignoring him works best!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

p[]9=9


LaBong said:


> Are bhai tumio bangali naaki!! Ta tomake erom Musalman/Hindu te bhag korte ke sikhiyeche?
> 
> Tumi amake Muslim mone kortei paro, jodio ami jonmechi hindu kaystha `ghore, ebong nijeke nastik mone kori, after all ami ja bolchi setar sotyota amar dhormer upor nirbhor kore na, tai na!




Amaar kothao to tai. Tumi Musalman hoyo ki Hindu ki Christian... taate ki forok pore? Tumi jemon bhaabhe Bold capital letters e likhle mone hole jemon kono crime korlam Musalman bole.... keno? Bepar holo je aajke India te ja secularism aamra follow korchi sheta khoob dangerous. Dadri te attack hoar pore shobai bollen naaki BJP communal RSS taliban.... ja shobh Hindu ra BJP ke vote diyeche taara intolerant.... keno? Ekta lok maara gelen kon ekta grame taate 900 million Hindus responsible.

Kaalke 150 log morlo 8 khana Islamic terrorister haathe Parise.... kintu suddenly Terrorism has no religion.... Islam is peace....?? 

Eita kemon secularism?


----------



## dray

Tridibans said:


> aajke India te ja secularism aamra follow korchi sheta khoob dangerous



Yes, our version of secularism is 'selective secularism', we see the colour of the spade before deciding whether to call a spade a spade, this is not secularism but another form of communalism.

Karnataka's CM Siddaramaiah suddenly dropped all the 175 cases against radical Islamic groups like PFI and KFD, PFI was responsible for chopping off both the hands of a professor who was deemed to have set one question in a test paper that may be objectionable to Islam. Now he is digging up history and suddenly decided to celebrate Tipu's birthday on the day of Kalipuja...Tipu's actual birthday is 10 days after that day. Eminent personalities want to change the name of the 'Kempe Gowda international airport' to Tipu's name, while Kempe Gowda was the founder of Bangaluru city. These are blatant communal politics, but acceptable to the 'secular intellectual liberal' brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Tridibans said:


> p[]9=9
> 
> 
> 
> Amaar kothao to tai. Tumi Musalman hoyo ki Hindu ki Christian... taate ki forok pore? Tumi jemon bhaabhe Bold capital letters e likhle mone hole jemon kono crime korlam Musalman bole.... keno? Bepar holo je aajke India te ja secularism aamra follow korchi sheta khoob dangerous. Dadri te attack hoar pore shobai bollen naaki BJP communal RSS taliban.... ja shobh Hindu ra BJP ke vote diyeche taara intolerant.... keno? Ekta lok maara gelen kon ekta grame taate 900 million Hindus responsible.
> 
> Kaalke 150 log morlo 8 khana Islamic terrorister haathe Parise.... kintu suddenly Terrorism has no religion.... Islam is peace....??
> 
> Eita kemon secularism?




I put it in bold to show how you guys gang up on me with a variation of 'He is a Muslim' to any of my post. Off course there's nothing wrong to be a Muslim, however I am not one, and it's irritating and offensive if every post of mine is replied with 'you are a Muslim'.

It's like a homophobic person calling everyone who tries to make sense as homosexual, although there's nothing wrong to be a homosexual, but since you are not one(I guess), you'd find it offensive if I reply all your posts with - 'shut up you gay'!

I don't remember calling you sanghi or communal, although you try very hard with your posts, I don't remember engaging with you at all before and probably won't in future as well. 



Rain Man said:


> Yes, our version of secularism is 'selective secularism', we see the colour of the spade before deciding whether to call a spade a spade, this is not secularism but another form of communalism



Well I think if we don't honestly acknowledge Islamic terrorism, it's only going to strengthen the right wing bigots, I also don't believe the hogwash people peddle that terrorism has no religion - it almost always has. However the bogey of 'selective outrage' is used too often to justify another type of wrong.

Liberals should take on islamic terrorism, as well as all other form of terrorism, head on, before it gets hijacked by right wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Rain Man said:


> Yes, our version of secularism is 'selective secularism', we see the colour of the spade before deciding whether to call a spade a spade, this is not secularism but another form of communalism.
> 
> Karnataka's CM Siddaramaiah suddenly dropped all the 175 cases against radical Islamic groups like PFI and KFD, PFI was responsible for chopping off both the hands of a professor who was deemed to have set one question in a test paper that may be objectionable to Islam. Now he is digging up history and suddenly decided to celebrate Tipu's birthday on the day of Kalipuja...Tipu's actual birthday is 10 days after that day. Eminent personalities want to change the name of the 'Kempe Gowda international airport' to Tipu's name, while Kempe Gowda was the founder of Bangaluru city. These are blatant communal politics, but acceptable to the 'secular intellectual liberal' brigade.



You could call PFI wannable ISIS 

Here's what our EX-CM had to say about them.

PFI wants Kerala to be Muslim-majority state: VS -The New Indian Express

Bid on to convert Kerala into a Muslim state: CM

Police unmasks PFI’s terror face


Secular Congress protested all over back then for this statement though

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

Aminroop said:


> Gosh!!!
> What's wrong with you??
> If a character of mahabharta is mentioned in Rig-Veda then it definitely means mahabharta is older than rig-Vedas and not the other way around.




Actually, what he said was that the characters trace their lineage to King Bharata, who he said was mentioned in the Rg veda.

Btw, Bharata was not a king during the time of the Rg veda, he was the pre Rg vedic founder of the Bharata clan & mentioned as such.

The Mahabharata also speaks of the Sarasvati as no longer flowing, it was a river in full flow during the time of the Rg veda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Bang Galore said:


> Mahabharata also speaks of the Sarasvati as no longer flowing, it was a river in full flow during the time of the Rg veda.


You are confusing me.
If mahabharta mentions Saraswati as non flowing river, and rig Veda mentions otherwise, then how can mahabharta be written before Rigveda???


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

LaBong said:


> Your obsession of me is endearing, I don't remember claiming myself as Bengali Muslim, but nonetheless it's kinda entertaining!



Your narrow-minded conclusions and hate for anything Hindu gives the general impression of a Bengali Muslim.

If you are not one, all you need to do is Full Disclosure and say you are a Hindu in clear terms. You have refused to do that under some false impression that by disclosing your religion you are somehow damaging "secularism"  

This aversion to Transparency is what highlights your lack of integrity, especially when you are discussing Hindutva.

Its sad that you think that somehow makes you "special" and object of our affection ....... there are a few others like you who use such posts to "play the Martyr". Another fact that identifies you as a "secular" folk a.k.a Aadarsh Liberal.


----------



## Bang Galore

Aminroop said:


> You are confusing me.
> If mahabharta mentions Saraswati as non flowing river, and rig Veda mentions otherwise, t*hen how can mahabharta be written before Rigveda?*??



Was that the argument? I thought you were suggesting the reverse with the post that quoted. I guess I might have got your perspective wrong, I was pointing that there was no doubt that the Rg veda was older.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Bang Galore said:


> Was that the argument? I thought you were suggesting the reverse with the post that quoted.


Not mine.
It was @It.is.all.mudi's.fault argument. 




> I guess I might have got your perspective wrong, I was pointing that there was no doubt that the Rg veda was older.


Yes, that's what I think too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Your narrow-minded conclusions and hate for anything Hindu gives the general impression of a Bengali Muslim.
> 
> If you are not one, all you need to do is Full Disclosure and say you are a Hindu in clear terms. You have refused to do that under some false impression that by disclosing your religion you are somehow damaging "secularism"
> 
> This aversion to Transparency is what highlights your lack of integrity, especially when you are discussing Hindutva.
> 
> Its sad that you think that somehow makes you "special" and object of our affection ....... there are a few others like you who use such posts to "play the Martyr". Another fact that identifies you as a "secular" folk a.k.a Aadarsh Liberal.



Your bigoted conclusion about anyone who shows narrow mildness and hatred has to be a Muslim aside, neither have I discussed Hinduvta with you nor do I intend to. One does not have to declare his religion and every other personal detail everytime he or she make a post in online forum. That was how nazi Germany operated when they made Jews to declare their religion publicly for everyone to see, or recently some 'fringe element' in Bhopal who were checking people's id before they can join the Garba. I didn't get the memo that we do the same here as well!



> Its sad that you think that somehow makes you "special" and object of our affection ....... there are a few others like you who use such posts to "play the Martyr". Another fact that identifies you as a "secular" folk a.k.a Aadarsh Liberal.



Don't who are these few others like me, but none can top you guys with your 24*7 randi rona about Hinduism in danger and selective outrage of msm. Or maybe I'm wrong, jamati types in BD and Pakistan can give you a fair competition at incessant whine of victim hood.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




LaBong said:


> That is the question people gonna ask in next election.
> 
> 
> Why did people vote for BJP in 2014 then?




Anyway time for me to say goodnight. This was my post which put all the panties in twist! All I did was to ask - Why did people vote for BJP in 2014?  

I put some smiley to make sure people don't feel I'm feeling victim here. I'm not, it was entertaining. Almost as entertaining as Pankaj Nihalini's song about Modi kaka. People cool your bottom by watching Modi kaka's various achievement like F14 tomcat, expressway in dubai, international space shuttle, Russian high risesetc, and remember if this guy is censor board chief - you are not doing sycophancy well!! Har har Modi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

LaBong said:


> Your bigoted conclusion about anyone who shows narrow mildness and hatred has to be a Muslim aside, neither have I discussed Hinduvta with you nor do I intend to. One does not have to declare his religion and every other personal detail everytime he or she make a post in online forum. That was how nazi Germany operated when they made Jews to declare their religion publicly for everyone to see, or recently some 'fringe element' in Bhopal who were checking people's id before they can join the Garba. I didn't get the memo that we do the same here as well!



LOL.... There you go demonstrating classic bigotry and hate by paraphrasing my words to claim "ANYONE who shows hate HAS to be a muslim".

Nowhere did I claim that, but your dishonest nature just managed to highlight what I had said about you a second earlier. Let me repeat it. *Your narrow-minded conclusions *is what helps others identify your true nature.

A liar and a hypocrite.

ANY discussion on BJP or RSS is a discussion on Hindutva. You intellectual DISHONESTY do not even let you acknowledge this fundamental reality.

Another example of *Your narrow-minded conclusions. *That "No one has to declare his religion when they make ANY post online". What I had said was* one needs to disclose his religion when one is discussing Hindutva. 

Then come your VICTIM roleplay and desperate Attempt at dragging in Godwin Laws. 
*
You said *"*That was how *nazi Germany* operated when they made Jews to declare their religion publicly for everyone to see,*"
*
When one drags in "Godwins Law" then it is established that he lost the debate but only a intellectually HONEST person will acknowledge this Fact.

Your *HATE for anything Hindu is* demonstrated by how you manage to link the holy Garba with "intolerance". Garba is a Hindu religious Celebration, not a social gathering to pick up Girls.

Its amazing how you are so full of HUBRIS that you go on to exhibit the Very same Characteristics immediately after I said you show such sickening characteristics. 



> Don't who are these few others like me, but none can top you guys with your 24*7 randi rona about Hinduism in danger and selective outrage of msm. Or me I'm wrong jamati types in BD and Pakistan can give you a fair competition at incessant whine victim hood.



I am glad you are aware of randi rona due to your family history but danger to Hinduism is evidenced by dilution of Hindu Rashtra character by IG in 1976 by inserting "secular" into the constitution and by *Statistical Evidence *that show Hindu population decreasing in India from 1947 till date and the growth of Muslim and Christan population in India.

Not to mention the Socking plight of Hindus in Pakistan and Bangladesh.

Only a pervert and Hypocrite will turn a blind eye to Statistical Evidence and claim its a Myth and "all is well". ........ and we all know what you are. Thank you for helping me expose it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

Vallah ye kya hen

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Aminroop said:


> Not mine.
> It was @It.is.all.mudi's.fault argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I think too.




No, I was stating exactly what Bangalore is saying. Since characters of Mahabharat trace their lineage to Rig-Vedic characters, Mahabharata could not be older than Rig Veda. (and a 9000 Year old Mahabharata would pre-date Rig-Veda in its oldest estimated date by a large margin)


And I provided you link to that Historum thread as it contained proofs for a lot of discoveries. Threads on that forum usually act as repositories of arguments and proofs, hence I usually quote whole threads without bothering about posting individual proofs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Centre wary after Mamata Banerjee meet with Chinese VP - The Times of India

@Abingdonboy @Rain Man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> No, I was stating exactly what Bangalore is saying. Since characters of Mahabharat trace their lineage to Rig-Vedic characters, Mahabharata could not be older than Rig Veda. (and a 9000 Year old Mahabharata would pre-date Rig-Veda in its oldest estimated date by a large margin)
> 
> 
> And I provided you link to that Historum thread as it contained proofs for a lot of discoveries. Threads on that forum usually act as repositories of arguments and proofs, hence I usually quote whole threads without bothering about posting individual proofs.


We were talking about Shri Ram's DOB and Ramayana.

Going by the timeline Ramayana came before mahabharta, RigVeda happened somewhere in between. So what's the confusion??



Jason bourne said:


> View attachment 272486
> 
> 
> Vallah ye kya hen


Lol
Where did you find this?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Let me count the instances of 'Prime Minister of India' -baiting 


LaBong said:


> Lol, what's with all the passive-aggressiveness? Just asked a simple question, didn't even dare to to mildly *criticise god ji*!!


1


LaBong said:


> (ignore the various foreign achievements which are used to praise *modii kaka*, merely semantics!)


2



LaBong said:


> Almost as entertaining as Pankaj Nihalini's song about Modi kaka. People cool your bottom by watching *Modi kaka's *various achievement like F14 tomcat, expressway in dubai, international space shuttle


3



LaBong said:


> *Har har Modi*!


4

Congratulations.  Good achievement.  Even seasoned jihadis will not go to this extent of insulting the head of the Government of India.



LaBong said:


> Liberals should take on islamic terrorism, as well as all other form of terrorism, head on, before it gets hijacked by right wing.


Please. You are no liberal. You are not a secular either. Don't hijack the liberal plank here. You are simply an Islamic apologist. Why are you trying to pose yourself as a liberal? You don't hold any of the liberal values dear. You don't have the basic decency of giving importance to other points of view. Your stance over the previous incidences are clear. People are not as ignorant as they were 20 years back. Now they see your views in the open and are capable enough to judge what is good for them and what is not. The time for Big Joes to dictate what's in their best interests is gone. You have not taken on Islamic terrorism, nor have you ever mentioned it without *mentioning 'other' terrorism*. Here as well, you have done the same. We don't expect you to do that either. Just stick to what you do best - be a self appointed apologist for radical Islam.  And your personal faith does not interest me. Claim that sentimental victimhood from other members. 



LaBong said:


> I think we should go beyond labelling people! I accept that I too put label on people in past, but seldom do it now.


'Seldom do it now'?  
Yeah, you previously abused regular communal Hindu mortals. Now you abuse the PM himself.  And your point is some C grade song someone released.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Barrel-Bomba

Aminroop said:


> Where did you find this?


The Jewish Press  »  » Italian Daily Sued for Post-Paris Bombings Headline ‘Muslim B*******’

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Barrel-Bomba said:


> The Jewish Press
> »
> » Italian Daily Sued for Post-Paris Bombings Headline ‘Muslim B*******’



Actually, the headlines was Islamic Bastards.


----------



## Levina



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666132687468412928

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

copy of the letter Dr. Subramanian Swamy wrote to Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Rahul Gandhi declaring himself as a citizen of United Kingdom with an address located in London…

VHSIndia – Explosive revelations about Rahul Gandhi and a British company







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666196122298265600

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> copy of the letter Dr. Subramanian Swamy wrote to Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Rahul Gandhi declaring himself as a citizen of United Kingdom with an address located in London…
> 
> VHSIndia – Explosive revelations about Rahul Gandhi and a British company
> 
> View attachment 272551
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666196122298265600



And what happened to National Herald ?

BJP President Amit Shah with HAM S chief Jitan Ram Manjhi and LJP President Ramvilas Paswan during a press conference regarding Bihar elections in new Delhi on September 14. | PTI/File
In Bihar, where upper castes constitute less than 15 per cent of the population, the BJP alliance got a combined vote percentage of 34.1 per cent while that of the Mahagathbandhan was 41.9. While both the alliances witnessed a decline in vote share compared to the 2014 Lok Sabha elections wherein the combined vote share of Mahagathbandhan and NDA was 45.04 per cent and 36.36 respectively, the former has seen a decline of relatively more votes, 3.14 per cent to the NDA’s 2.26.

Secondly, in terms of core social base, the Mahagathbandhan hinged upon the triad of Muslims, Yadavs and Kurmis who alone constitute around 35 per cent of the state electorate, while the NDA was comfortably placed among upper castes, Banias and Paswans who constitute almost 25 per cent of the total electorate. Besides, the NDA was expected to do better among Mahadalits due to its association with Jitanram Manjhi. Another BJP ally Upendra Kushvaha, hailing from Kushvaha/Koeri caste, is yet to emerge as the supreme leader of his caste and could not match the status that Lalu, Nitish Kumar and Ramvilas Paswan enjoy in their respective castes. In this respect and for the sake of analysis, assuming the core support bases of the two respective alliances to be constant, the NDA seems to have got almost 9 per cent vote beyond its core support base (Upper caste, Bania and Paswan) while the same in the case of Mahagathbandhan (Muslim, Yadav and Kurmi) happens to be just 7.

It should also be noted that the social base of the votes fetched by the NDA beyond their core support base happens to come from lower OBCs, EBCs, Dalits and Mahadalits wherein the saffron alliance has succeeded in getting more votes from non-Yadav-non-Kurmi subaltern castes, 9 per cent, than the Mahagathbandhan’s 7 per cent.

Hence, in terms of the expanse of the social base defined by the number of subaltern castes rather than plain numbers, the BJP alliance seems to have wider acceptability among lower castes than the Mahagathbandhan.

It was the numerical preponderance of the triad of Muslims, Yadavs and Kurmis, constituting 35 per cent of the total electorate, and their active and decisive consolidation behind Mahagathbandhan that ensured the resounding victory for the alliance in the first place. In other words, NDA lost the election despite having wider social base and Mahagathbandhan won the election with relatively narrower social base, primarily on account of the numerical weakness of multiple pro-BJP EBC and Mahadalit castes against the combined strength of Muslims and Yadavs.

NDA’s Failed Upper Cut

The most important factor accounting for NDA’s electoral debacle, which is missing from most of the analyses, happens to be the non-representativeness of the caste profile of its candidates in comparison to that of Mahagathbandhan. In a state that has a mere 15 per cent of upper caste population, BJP and its allies altogether fielded more than 40 per cent of upper caste candidates while their share in Mahagathbandhan was merely 16.

The fielding of disproportionately higher numbers of upper caste candidates in a caste sensitive state like Bihar proved detrimental for the saffron alliance and no rational explanation could justify this tactical blunder.

It seems BJP expected too much from subaltern allies like Paswan, Kushvaha and Manjhi and went by the assumption that their association would transfer their caste votes to the saffron camp. While the assumption was partially true, the top BJP strategists forgot the simple fact that the caste profile of individual candidates is as important a factor in fetching votes as the association of big caste leaders with various parties.

Thus, while BJP and its allies got a significant section of low caste votes due to alliance with Paswan, Manjhi and Kushvaha, it lost many potential low caste BJP voters due to the fielding of a disproportionately higher number of upper caste candidates against low caste candidates of Mahagathbandhan. The BJP ignored the electoral fact that the appeal of top caste leaders needs to be substantiated through the caste profile of individual candidates at constituency level.

It would be naïve to expect a top low caste political leader to ensure the transfer of a majority of his caste votes to upper caste candidates in constituencies where rival parties had fielded low caste candidates. This becomes all the more important when the rival party is led by a magnetic personality like Nitish Kumar whose appeal and governance record transcended all castes and communities in Bihar.

Secondly, the strategy of BJP hinged too much on the assumption that the negative image of Lalu Yadav would eclipse the positive image of Nitish Kumar leading to the shift of a majority of pro-Nitish low caste votes to the BJP due to their fear of revival of Lalu Yadav and Yadavisation.

Guided by this assumption, they went for all round attack on Lalu Yadav, invoking the imagery of the Jungle Raj to the extent that it became a cliché. The fence sitters and swinging voters like EBCs and Mahadalits who were oscillating between the twin dilemmas of ‘love for Nitish and fear of Lalu’ needed a thick representative profile in terms of social background of the candidates rather than majority of BJP candidates projected as upper caste saviours from Jungle Raj.

Thus, in the battle of perception, the BJP confused a section of anti-Lalu OBCs in general and EBCs in particular by failing to make its candidates’ profile representative of the caste diversity of Bihar.

On the other hand and at a symbolic level, one needs to take into account that Lalu Yadav’s RJD fielded just one Brahmin candidate and corroborated his strategy of projecting the election as a fight between ‘forward castes and backward castes.’ 

A proper contextualisation of Bihar results and a comparison of the same with 2014 Lok Sabha elections would categorically point out that despite having all the advantages, namely, presence of a magnetic leader like Nitish Kumar, the consolidated support of two most numerous castes/communities, Muslims and Yadavs, the alliance of all the three anti-BJP parties and finally, the relative disenchantment of the poor with Modi due to unfulfilled promises and soaring price rise, the Mahagathbandhan couldn’t prevent a 3 per cent plus decline in its vote percentage which is slightly higher that of the NDA.

Conversely, despite all the demographic and contextual disadvantages apart from committing the tactical blunder of fielding more than 40 per cent upper caste candidates, the BJP and its allies superseded Mahagathbandhan in expanding their support base among the non-Yadav-non-Kurmi low caste electorates in Bihar. The consolidated support of just two castes/communities, namely, Yadavs and Muslims, accounting for almost a third of the electorate could not be taken as representative of all the lower castes in a state where the total number of low castes happens to be more than two hundred.

A significant share of the 34.1 per cent vote share of BJP and its allies had come from these multiple low castes whose support got eclipsed by the triad of KMY (Kurmis, Muslims and Yadavs. Hence, analysed in terms of social support base, the Bihar’s electoral debacle must not be treated as rejection of the BJP and its politics in Bihar.

BJP Not Quite Rejected in Bihar -The New Indian Express

@trdibans @Darmashkian @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Caste-religion blend: Meet UP’s SC winners; Rajpat w/o Jalaluddin, Sunita w/o Hussain | The Indian Express

In a state where both caste and religion matter, a number of Dalit women married to Muslims won from seats reserved for scheduled-caste women in the recent panchayat elections in Uttar Pradesh, including one in communally sensitive Muzaffarnagar.

Bijnor district tops the list with three such couples. Here Sunita a.k.a. Sitara, married to Mohammad Hussain, won from Mohammadpur Devmal III ward. The two fell in love and got married in 2009. Hussain says their families have accepted their marriage. About Sitara’s win, he says, “She contested for the first time and won because people from all religions supported her.”
...

Another Dalit woman, Soni, emerged victorious from Najibabad-II ward in the district. She is married to Shahabuddin since 2007 and, according to him, she practises Hinduism. Shakuntala, the winner from Najibabad-I, is married to Latif.

In Muzaffarnagar district, Chhoti, who won from Purqazi-II ward, is married to Aamir Ali. “We were in love and got married in 2008,” says Ali, who has another wife.

Chhoti, who is politically active, is also president of the Purqazi assembly segment for the Samajwadi Party.

In Lakhimpur Kheri, Rajpat Choudhary, married to Jalaluddin, won from Bijua-V ward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Marxist said:


> copy of the letter Dr. Subramanian Swamy wrote to Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Rahul Gandhi declaring himself as a citizen of United Kingdom with an address located in London…
> 
> VHSIndia – Explosive revelations about Rahul Gandhi and a British company
> 
> View attachment 272551
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666196122298265600



Eduardo Falerio is Sonia Falerio's (the Modi baiter who writes for NY Times) father.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

नई दिल्ली। नोबल पुरस्कार से सम्मानित समाजसेवी कैलाश सत्यार्थी ने कहा है कि देश में कुछ एनजीओ किसी न किसी एजेंडे पर काम कर रहे हैं। इन एनजीओ का इस्तेमाल भारत में धर्मांतरण कराने के लिए किया जाता है।

उन्होंने आरोप लगाया कि कुछ अंतर्राष्ट्रीय एजेंसियां अपना एजेंडा लागू करने के लिए एनजीओ को धन मुहैया कराती हैं। इन एजेंसियों के एजेंडे में धर्मांतरण कराना और नक्सली हिंसा को बढ़ावा देना शामिल है।

राष्ट्रीय स्वयं सेवक संघ के मुखपत्र पांचजन्य को दिए गए एक साक्षात्कार में सत्यार्थी ने कहा, "कई तरह के लोग हैं। कारपोरेट जगत और राजनीति में जो हैं उन्होंने भी अपना हित साधने के लिए एनजीओ शुरू किया है। वे धर्मांतरण कराने के लिए भी इनका इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं। गरीबी के नाम पर एनजीओ पैसा बनाने की मशीन बनते जा रहे हैं। इन सभी के पास अपना एजेंडा है।"

उन्होंने दिल्ली पुलिस की जांच में हुए खुलासे का उदाहरण दिया। पता चला कि बाल कल्याण बोर्ड द्वारा वित्तीय सहायता प्राप्त कुछ संगठन पूरे देश में अपने संचालित बाल गृहों में गरीब बच्चों को धर्मांतरण का लालच देते हैं। उन्होंने कहा, "कोई भी पैसे या अन्य किसी लाभ का लालच देकर धर्मांतरण नहीं कराए। मैं ऐसे धर्मांतरण के खिलाफ हूं।"

- See more at: ngos are doing conversion, says kailash satyarthi 565012


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666221094244737025

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

#britishbuddhu trending 






Rahul GANDHI - Personal Appointments (free information from Companies House)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666238316883243009

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> ratulations.  Good achievement.  Even seasoned jihadis will not go to this extent of insulting the head of the Government of India.


Lol so im a jihadi now because i made fun of modi!! Please spare your bull shit about insulting head of the state, you guys insulted man mohan singh all day and night, most of which were deserved.


SarthakGanguly said:


> Please. You are no liberal. You are not a secular either. Don't hijack the liberal plank here. You are simply an Islamic apologist. Why are you trying to pose yourself as a liberal? You don't hold any of the liberal values dear. You don't have the basic decency of giving importance to other points of view. Your stance over the previous incidences are clear. People are not as ignorant as they were 20 years back. Now they see your views in the open and are capable enough to judge what is good for them and what is not. The time for Big Joes to dictate what's in their best interests is gone. You have not taken on Islamic terrorism, nor have you ever mentioned it without *mentioning 'other' terrorism*. Here as well, you have done the same. We don't expect you to do that either. Just stick to what you do best - be a self appointed apologist for radical Islam.  And your personal faith does not interest me. Claim that sentimental victimhood from other members.



Please give your harangue to someone who cares for it. I dont need a certificate of liberalism from you of all people. I have been fighting islamist types since long before your type infested the forum! 

Your whole identity in this forum is to claim sentimental victimhood from others, its funny of you to accuse that to other. 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Now you abuse the PM himself.  And your point is some C grade song someone released.



That someone is chief of censor board and the video has all the quality of going viral. Also its fine to make fun of your pm, civilised people do that often, recently people made fun of british pm because he supposedly fucked a pig!! Once again we made fun of MMS all the time.

But off course god ji is above all of this, I forgot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> Lol so im a jihadi now because i made fun of modi!! Please spare your bull shit about insulting head of the state, you guys insulted man mohan singh all day and night, most of which were deserved.
> 
> 
> Please give your harangue to someone who cares for it. I dont need a certificate of liberalism from you of all people. I have been fighting islamist types since long before your type infested the forum!
> 
> Your whole identity in this forum is to claim sentimental victimhood from others, its funny of you to accuse that to other.
> 
> 
> 
> That someone is chief of censor board and the video has all the quality of going viral. Also its fine to make fun of your pm, civilised people do that often, recently people made fun of british pm because he supposedly fucked a pig!! Once again we made fun of MMS all the time.
> 
> *But off course god ji is above all of this, I forgot. *


Why are you getting so agitated? I only wrote down certain conclusions based on your inputs over a sustained period of time. I have followed your posts for some time. You have not followed mine. 

Your evaluation of me is just a kick one makes while trying to shoo a mosquito. It has no power, no substance and no real intended target. It is an animalistic instinct, that's all. I, on the other hand have taken each post of yours and showed you how bigoted your posts were - showing them in bold. Not just the one before, but a few times back as well.

Please take my statements as positive evaluations and try to improve yourself. Either be a more open minded person or honestly accept yourself as an Islamic apologist. Both are fine, but pretending to be the former while being the latter will invite ire. In any case, if you did not care for my posts or any other (whom you proudly call bhakt, retard etc)you would simply ignore my posts. Like I ignore most of yours - worthless as most of them are. 

I absolutely don't mind if you bash Modi. A rational person will bash someone for non performance. Your remarks are however typical of your kind - Har har Modi for example. By this you are able to target Hindu sensibilities and hit Modi at the same time. You engage in no constructive criticism. There is no hint of even a viable alternative in any of your posts. Just pure anti Hindu vitriol. Your last sentence is ample proof of what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

Did historians give Tipu a makeover?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666161802359603200

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Did historians give Tipu a makeover?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666161802359603200


Let's hear @LaBong's view about this.  Sir, please oblige us.


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> Did historians give Tipu a makeover?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666161802359603200









like this ? @Aminroop @nair @Nair saab @kurup @Star Wars and other malayalis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> Let's hear @LaBong's view about this.  Sir, please oblige us.



"You can't wake a person who is pretending to be asleep" - Baba Ramdev

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

magudi said:


> Did historians give Tipu a makeover?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666161802359603200


but the dal price rocketed to 200 Rs from 75rs , tomatoes to 60rs.. etc...



magudi said:


> नई दिल्ली। नोबल पुरस्कार से सम्मानित समाजसेवी कैलाश सत्यार्थी ने कहा है कि देश में कुछ एनजीओ किसी न किसी एजेंडे पर काम कर रहे हैं। इन एनजीओ का इस्तेमाल भारत में धर्मांतरण कराने के लिए किया जाता है।
> 
> उन्होंने आरोप लगाया कि कुछ अंतर्राष्ट्रीय एजेंसियां अपना एजेंडा लागू करने के लिए एनजीओ को धन मुहैया कराती हैं। इन एजेंसियों के एजेंडे में धर्मांतरण कराना और नक्सली हिंसा को बढ़ावा देना शामिल है।
> 
> राष्ट्रीय स्वयं सेवक संघ के मुखपत्र पांचजन्य को दिए गए एक साक्षात्कार में सत्यार्थी ने कहा, "कई तरह के लोग हैं। कारपोरेट जगत और राजनीति में जो हैं उन्होंने भी अपना हित साधने के लिए एनजीओ शुरू किया है। वे धर्मांतरण कराने के लिए भी इनका इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं। गरीबी के नाम पर एनजीओ पैसा बनाने की मशीन बनते जा रहे हैं। इन सभी के पास अपना एजेंडा है।"
> 
> उन्होंने दिल्ली पुलिस की जांच में हुए खुलासे का उदाहरण दिया। पता चला कि बाल कल्याण बोर्ड द्वारा वित्तीय सहायता प्राप्त कुछ संगठन पूरे देश में अपने संचालित बाल गृहों में गरीब बच्चों को धर्मांतरण का लालच देते हैं। उन्होंने कहा, "कोई भी पैसे या अन्य किसी लाभ का लालच देकर धर्मांतरण नहीं कराए। मैं ऐसे धर्मांतरण के खिलाफ हूं।"
> 
> - See more at: ngos are doing conversion, says kailash satyarthi 565012
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666221094244737025


Meerut 'Love jihad' controversy exposed: Victim decides to live with Muslim loverEnglish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon




----------



## magudi

danger007 said:


> but the dal price rocketed to 200 Rs from 75rs , tomatoes to 60rs.. etc...



Kharif season he bhai it will come down eventually . Two successive years of poor monsoon -low domestic yield - high local demand -consequent spike in the prices of arhar dal in global markets - purely market driven - there's little the government could've done to prevent it .The absurd Maun Mohan policy of incentivising only grain production by periodic dozes of MSP increase will take some time untangle so have some patience, retail food inflation is under check, blame the government if results doesn't show by 2018-19.



danger007 said:


> Meerut 'Love jihad' controversy exposed: Victim decides to live with Muslim loverEnglish



You mean Nobel Laurette Kailash Satyarthi is a Sanghi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

magudi said:


> Kharif season he bhai it will come down eventually . Two successive years of poor monsoon -low domestic yield - high local demand -consequent spike in the prices of arhar dal in global markets - purely market driven - there's little the government could've done to prevent it .The absurd Maun Mohan policy of incentivising only grain production by periodic dozes of MSP increase will take some time untangle so have some patience,e retail food inflation is under check, blame the government if results doesn't show by 2018-19.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Nobel Laurette Kailash Satyarthi is a Sanghi ?



I an not talking about Kailash but about prices hike.... by hiding food grains in godown you can create artificial price hike... there is a dal mill near to my home, he is member in TDP... owns lot of mills.. one of his godown capacity around 2000 ton, he just locked down his godown after storing dal... neighbours and other reported to cops RDO... they raided the storage facility after call from minister.. all the official returned to their daily works.... when people question them, he said complain to collect or. he can't do anything...



magudi said:


> #britishbuddhu trending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul GANDHI - Personal Appointments (free information from Companies House)


situation between Indian pak completely different... if we start strike it will turn all out war.... taking steps blindly will hurt us only...


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> View attachment 272599
> 
> 
> like this ? @Aminroop @nair @Nair saab @kurup @Star Wars and other malayalis


Endee Tipuvinde movie arengillum inndakkundoo??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

danger007 said:


> I an not talking about Kailash but about prices hike.... by hiding food grains in godown you can create artificial price hike... there is a dal mill near to my home, he is member in TDP... owns lot of mills.. one of his godown capacity around 2000 ton, he just locked down his godown after storing dal... neighbours and other reported to cops RDO... they raided the storage facility after call from minister.. all the official returned to their daily works.... when people question them, he said complain to collect or. he can't do anything...



Never a daal moment: 75,000 tones of pulses tumble out of hoarders' sheds; 1 kg sells for Rs 210 - Firstpost

de-hoarding is just a knee jerk reaction to price hikes, shortages will continue until our policy makers get shit done right



danger007 said:


> situation between Indian pak completely different... if we start strike it will turn all out war.... taking steps blindly will hurt us only...



Agreed but how about not sharing stage with Mullahs to accuse RSS - giving more ammunition to the enemy looking for some leeway ?



Aminroop said:


> Endee Tipuvinde movie arengillum inndakkundoo??



What was your previous nick ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666226670316077056

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## danger007

magudi said:


> Never a daal moment: 75,000 tones of pulses tumble out of hoarders' sheds; 1 kg sells for Rs 210 - Firstpost
> 
> de-hoarding is just a knee jerk reaction to price hikes, shortages will continue until our policy makers get shit done right
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed but how about not sharing stage with Mullahs to accuse RSS - giving more ammunition to the enemy looking for some leeway ?



mullah or whatever I don't know those person in that meeting, so I am not making blind shots... I can comment only if I have some knowledge about the individual...


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> What was your previous nick ?


Parayaan talparyam illiya.


----------



## magudi

Aminroop said:


> Parayaan talparyam illiya.







danger007 said:


> mullah or whatever I don't know those person in that meeting, so I am not making blind shots... * I can comment only if I have some knowledge *about the individual...



"If any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask God,who gives generously to all without reproach, and it will be given him!" James 1:5


----------



## Levina

Posting the full document of Rahul Gandhi








magudi said:


>


Okay fine.. 



magudi said:


> What was your previous nick ?


*Nick*elodeon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666250269076889600

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> Why are you getting so agitated? I only wrote down certain conclusions based on your inputs over a sustained period of time. I have followed your posts for some time. You have not followed mine.
> 
> Your evaluation of me is just a kick one makes while trying to shoo a mosquito. It has no power, no substance and no real intended target. It is an animalistic instinct, that's all. I, on the other hand have taken each post of yours and showed you how bigoted your posts were - showing them in bold. Not just the one before, but a few times back as well.
> 
> Please take my statements as positive evaluations and try to improve yourself. Either be a more open minded person or honestly accept yourself as an Islamic apologist. Both are fine, but pretending to be the former while being the latter will invite ire. In any case, if you did not care for my posts or any other (whom you proudly call bhakt, retard etc)you would simply ignore my posts. Like I ignore most of yours - worthless as most of them are.
> 
> I absolutely don't mind if you bash Modi. A rational person will bash someone for non performance. Your remarks are however typical of your kind - Har har Modi for example. By this you are able to target Hindu sensibilities and hit Modi at the same time. You engage in no constructive criticism. There is no hint of even a viable alternative in any of your posts. Just pure anti Hindu vitriol. Your last sentence is ample proof of what I mean.



Once again please spare your harangue to people who listen to you. I can make fun of modi all i want and it doesnt have to be critically evaluated by you. Grow a thick skin. If you searched my post long enough you'd know i was among the people who supported cherlie hebdo's cartoon about muhammad and islam, your god ji is not above my sarcasm.

Rest of your post is a long winding hogwash, doesnt worth a reply. Its flattering that you have been following my posts, i followed your post long enough to know you have been rooting for a riot in bihar with your buddies so that people get polarized and vote for bjp. So pls get off the high horse, doesn't suit you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666243154752880640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

LaBong said:


> So you want them to report to report that the guy was knifed because he wrote bad stuff about Islamic prophet and it seems you are proud of the act or at least trying to justify the murder.
> 
> Then you wonder why west is islamophobic and sometimes enact borderline draconian laws.
> 
> And even your information is incomplete, since it's not proven that the blog in question is indeed written by this guy, not that it matters, but it is certain that the blog was not even remotely popular before his murder.



Seems i get thanked by Sarthak's friends when I pound the islamists. But dare I make a joke about god ji? I have to be critically evaluated and vetted by sarthak et al before i post a funny video about sri modi ji!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

danger007 said:


> I an not talking about Kailash but about prices hike.... by hiding food grains in godown you can create artificial price hike... there is a dal mill near to my home, he is member in TDP... owns lot of mills.. one of his godown capacity around 2000 ton, he just locked down his godown after storing dal... neighbours and other reported to cops RDO... they raided the storage facility after call from minister.. all the official returned to their daily works.... when people question them, he said complain to collect or. he can't do anything...
> 
> 
> situation between Indian pak completely different... if we start strike it will turn all out war.... taking steps blindly will hurt us only...



There is a Israeli way too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

LaBong said:


> Seems i get thanked by Sarthak's friends when I pound the islamists. But dare I make a joke about god ji? I have to be critically evaluated and vetted by sarthak et al before i post a funny video about sri modi ji!



I got lot of thanks when I criticised Congress but the very same members went personal and after religious faith I believed after I commented against RSS and Modi ji..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> There is a Israeli way too



Still not ready to give Kejri a chance are we ?

Check this out - Delhi Diary of Aam Aadmi Party.. | Foot Steps of AAP Delhi government

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Echo_419 said:


> There is a Israeli way too




none of Israel foes are nuclear mad..


----------



## LaBong

danger007 said:


> I got lot of thanks when I criticised Congress but the very same members went personal and after religious faith I believed after I commented against RSS and Modi ji..


Yeah as per sarthak's friend that any question about bjp is discussing hinduvta, and you have declare your religion before you dare to post about bjp. I Put that bugger in ignore list at once!

Now being a hindu i guess i qualify by sarthak et al's vetting process, but not sure of you buddy. I'd ask you to remove yourself from this thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

danger007 said:


> I got lot of thanks when I criticised Congress but the very same members went personal and after religious faith I believed after I commented against RSS and Modi ji..



Admi koh gussa ataa hai toh bahut lutch boldeta hai



danger007 said:


> none of Israel foes are nuclear mad..



A few random bomb blasts won't hurt anyone



magudi said:


> Still not ready to give Kejri a chance are we ?
> 
> Check this out - Delhi Diary of Aam Aadmi Party.. | Foot Steps of AAP Delhi government



Mera MLA jarnail Singh,Rajouti garden ka address hi nahi hai & also number not reachable hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

danger007 said:


> situation between Indian pak completely different... if we start strike it will turn all out war.... taking steps blindly will hurt us only...


The point being made there is not about striking Pakistan. It's not about non action, it's the behavior of Congi politicos like Diggy who tried to spin this as "hindu terror", "rss ki saazish" type nonsense, and has been done in many other cases aswell. 26/11 wouldve been branded another "saffron terror" incident had Kasab not been caught alive.

Incredibly harmful when the ruling party actually distorts attacks on the nation for petty votebank politics, and the enemy also plans for it by buying sacred threads to make it look like an internal false flag attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Echo_419 said:


> Admi koh gussa ataa hai toh bahut lutch boldeta hai
> 
> 
> 
> A few random bomb blasts won't hurt anyone
> 
> 
> 
> Mera MLA jarnail Singh,Rajouti garden ka address hi nahi hai & also number not reachable hai


gussa for what? I said Modi didn't fulfil his promises and they take you turn over special status to AP... a member replied calling you people go and ask Jagan bast. Rd and ysr b.... I expressed my displeasure because all of us expected he will announce some packages like Kashmir and Bihar... I expected atleast he will announce how he is gonna fulfill promise given during general election time.... when he came foundation stone ceremony... but the member bashed abused one who is dead, another one not in power... when I am expressing my opinion it should limited to that particular incident only... No need to go personal abuses...



TejasMk3 said:


> The point being made there is not about striking Pakistan. It's not about non action, it's the behavior of Congi politicos like Diggy who tried to spin this as "hindu terror", "rss ki saazish" type nonsense, and has been done in many other cases aswell. 26/11 wouldve been branded another "saffron terror" incident had Kasab not been caught alive.
> 
> Incredibly harmful when the ruling party actually distorts attacks on the nation for petty votebank politics, and the enemy also plans for it by buying sacred threads to make it look like an internal false flag attack.


I agree with you about this... as far as I see..... BJP ain't doing anything better.... . Modi not yet proved himself... already 2 years passed .... Modi take huge U turn over promises to Ap...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

@Stag112 

You are dealing with a megalomaniac. See below a quote of his, where he compares himself to the Budha and Jesus. 

The question was asked " it is just your personal opinion". In response.....

[QUOTE"]the personal opinion of buddha, jesus, muhammad, marx and lenin brought critical thought and changed the world, yes?? the sense of the sensible always triumphs any transient courts system and becomes recorded in history and gets further refined down the later times.[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

danger007 said:


> gussa for what? I said Modi didn't fulfil his promises and they take you turn over special status to AP... a member replied calling you people go and ask Jagan bast. Rd and ysr b.... I expressed my displeasure because all of us expected he will announce some packages like Kashmir and Bihar... I expected atleast he will announce how he is gonna fulfill promise given during general election time.... when he came foundation stone ceremony... but the member bashed abused one who is dead, another one not in power... when I am expressing my opinion it should limited to that particular incident only... No need to go personal abuses...
> .



Look bro only Ysrcp can save AP so don't hope for anything better from Modi


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Sky lord said:


> @Stag112
> 
> You are dealing with a megalomaniac. See below a quote of his, where he compares himself to the Budha and Jesus.
> 
> The question was asked " it is just your personal opinion". In response.....
> 
> [QUOTE"]the personal opinion of buddha, jesus, muhammad, marx and lenin brought critical thought and changed the world, yes?? the sense of the sensible always triumphs any transient courts system and becomes recorded in history and gets further refined down the later times.




[/QUOTE]

Actually Jamahir comes across as a person with a massive inferiority complex. Possibly due to his lack of formal education and lack of respect in society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

SanjeevaniButi said:


>




Combined with plain stupidity...it's a killer combination....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

danger007 said:


> gussa for what? I said Modi didn't fulfil his promises and they take you turn over special status to AP... a member replied calling you people go and ask Jagan bast. Rd and ysr b.... I expressed my displeasure because all of us expected he will announce some packages like Kashmir and Bihar... I expected atleast he will announce how he is gonna fulfill promise given during general election time.... when he came foundation stone ceremony... but the member bashed abused one who is dead, another one not in power... when I am expressing my opinion it should limited to that particular incident only... No need to go personal abuses...
> 
> 
> I agree with you about this... as far as I see..... BJP ain't doing anything better.... . Modi not yet proved himself... already 2 years passed .... Modi take huge U turn over promises to Ap...



When you support people who have oppressed & subjugated people like us (Hindus),we are bound to get a little bit angry.I share your anger & believe me BJP supporters support special status for AP & are very disappointed in the Union government for not giving AP it's due.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Echo_419 said:


> When you support people who have oppressed & subjugated people like us (Hindus),we are bound to get a little bit angry.I share your anger & believe me BJP supporters support special status for AP & are very disappointed in the Union government for not giving AP it's due.


am surprised to see you said, I supported those people who suppressed hindus... . expressing anger ....... ... I don't know..... disagree with some of Rss, BJP is supporting Hindu oppressors? you mean congi? you should understand people from AP extremely unhappy with what congi did.... I don't accept BJP or RSS or whatever when it comes to attacking others religion... anyways looks like you guys have perception problem... why to blame others, when hindus divided in the name of caste... playing politics, attacking each other for caste...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

danger007 said:


> am surprised to see you said, I supported those people who suppressed hindus... . expressing anger ....... ... I don't know..... disagree with some of Rss, BJP is supporting Hindu oppressors? you mean congi? you should understand people from AP extremely unhappy with what congi did.... I don't accept BJP or RSS or whatever when it comes to attacking others religion... anyways looks like you guys have perception problem... why to blame others, when hindus divided in the name of caste... playing politics, attacking each other for caste...



Exactly congis


----------



## danger007

magudi said:


> Look bro only Ysrcp can save AP so don't hope for anything better from Modi




I don't believe they can save either... congi done lot of damage to my state... I still remember the incident when Shri Venkaiah Naidu ji argued in parliament for granting 10years.... each and every leader who came to AP promised for special status.. but the very same Venkaiah Naidu pulling some silly reasons said... Ap is not qualified to get special status... matter of fact until few months ago, I believed Modi will grant special status at any cost.. we planned to extend our project waited for special status announcement ... when investors found centre not willing to grant special status.. they moved for some other project.. you know I have every reason to be anger over BJP, as am also voted BJP... we believed BJP Will fulfill the revenue deficit..


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666307572882735104

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

magudi said:


> Look bro only *Ysrcp can save AP* so don't hope for anything better from Modi


from whom ?? heathen hindus ?? they would make A.P in to vatican of india..


----------



## Jai Bharat

magudi said:


> Look bro only Ysrcp can save AP so don't hope for anything better from Modi



Telegu Desam Party forever.

Naidu was the one who turned Hyderabad into the IT tech capital that it is today. Everyone else just knows how to take credit for his work. TDP will lead AP into a new era of high manufacturing double digit growth rates.

New capital of Amaravati will become the best city in South India if not all of India by the time it is complete under his leadership.

I am a big supporter of BJP, but even I don't think they could one up TDP when it comes to development in AP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Given the recent acts of Congress in Karnataka, Is Congress trying to transform itself into an Islamic party? Or is it taking the radical road like that of European Left-Liberals, which include demographic suicide/murder of Europe?

After-all facing a crisis of existence, British Labour party elected rabid communist Cobryn as its leader. In crisis, Parties may be motivated to go back to their extreme ideological moorings for comfort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

*Remove Modi for India-Pak talks to move forward: Mani Shankar Aiyar to Pak channel*

In a remark which is set to spark yet another round of a verbal war between the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and Congress, former cabinet minister Mani Shankar Aiyar told a Pakistani television channel that talks between India and Pakistan can only move forward if Prime Minister Narendra Modi is removed from his post.



Responding to a question during an interview with Duniya TV, Aiyar said, "You need to remove Modi, otherwise talks will not move forward.

*Here is the exact transcript of interview*: 

*Anchor Moeed Pirzada*: What are the three priorities you think should be done right now to resolve Indo-Pak crisis?

*Mani Shankar Aiyar*: First, you need to remove Modi...otherwise the talks will not move forward.

*Moeed Pirzada*: But whom are you saying this... are you saying this to ISI to remove Modi?

*Mani Shankar Aiyar*: No... no... we have to wait for four years for this. These people are very optimistic about Modi, they think that talks will move forward with Modi's presence but I don't think so.

Earlier, reacting to the Paris terror attacks, in which over 130 people were killed, Aiyar had said that "the anti-Islam phobia that is being carried out in the western countries should be stopped immediately. The Muslims living in France should be provided with the assurance that they are also citizens of the country."

"In addition to expressing remorse. We should also think that why this situation has arisen?" Aiyar had said.

However, the Congress was quick to dismiss Aiyar's statement. "We do not want to associate with Mani Shankar Aiyar. He should make statements after careful consideration. In no way, you can justify... It was an inhuman action in which so many people have been killed," party spokesperson Ajay Maken said.

*Salman Khurshid bats for Pakistan*

During his Islamabad visit last week, former External Affairs Minister and senior Congress leader Salman Khurshid was all praise for Pakistani PM Nawaz Sharif and lashed out at Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

Speaking during his invitation lecture at the Jinnah Institute in Islamabad, Khurshid said, "Modi is not used to talking to people who disagree with him."

Speaking about Nawaz Sharif attending Modi's swearing-in ceremony in New Delhi in May 2014, the former minister said, "If you look back at the first face-to-face between our PMs, your PM took a brave, farsighted decision. What we said and did made things uncomfortable for Pakistan after the visit."

"If there has been a leader of democratic Pakistan who wanted peace with India, it is (Sharif, who) was the first non-military (Pakistani) leader to try for peace," Khurshid added.

Remove Modi for India-Pak talks to move forward: Mani Shankar Aiyar to Pak channel : Delhi, News - India Today

BJP Demands Mani Shankar Aiyar's Resignation Over His 'Anti-Modi' Remark -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Spectre

Bang Galore said:


> *Remove Modi for India-Pak talks to move forward: Mani Shankar Aiyar to Pak channel*
> 
> In a remark which is set to spark yet another round of a verbal war between the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and Congress, former cabinet minister Mani Shankar Aiyar told a Pakistani television channel that talks between India and Pakistan can only move forward if Prime Minister Narendra Modi is removed from his post.
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to a question during an interview with Duniya TV, Aiyar said, "You need to remove Modi, otherwise talks will not move forward.
> 
> *Here is the exact transcript of interview*:
> 
> *Anchor Moeed Pirzada*: What are the three priorities you think should be done right now to resolve Indo-Pak crisis?
> 
> *Mani Shankar Aiyar*: First, you need to remove Modi...otherwise the talks will not move forward.
> 
> *Moeed Pirzada*: But whom are you saying this... are you saying this to ISI to remove Modi?
> 
> *Mani Shankar Aiyar*: No... no... we have to wait for four years for this. These people are very optimistic about Modi, they think that talks will move forward with Modi's presence but I don't think so.
> 
> Earlier, reacting to the Paris terror attacks, in which over 130 people were killed, Aiyar had said that "the anti-Islam phobia that is being carried out in the western countries should be stopped immediately. The Muslims living in France should be provided with the assurance that they are also citizens of the country."
> 
> "In addition to expressing remorse. We should also think that why this situation has arisen?" Aiyar had said.
> 
> However, the Congress was quick to dismiss Aiyar's statement. "We do not want to associate with Mani Shankar Aiyar. He should make statements after careful consideration. In no way, you can justify... It was an inhuman action in which so many people have been killed," party spokesperson Ajay Maken said.
> 
> *Salman Khurshid bats for Pakistan*
> 
> During his Islamabad visit last week, former External Affairs Minister and senior Congress leader Salman Khurshid was all praise for Pakistani PM Nawaz Sharif and lashed out at Prime Minister Narendra Modi.
> 
> Speaking during his invitation lecture at the Jinnah Institute in Islamabad, Khurshid said, "Modi is not used to talking to people who disagree with him."
> 
> Speaking about Nawaz Sharif attending Modi's swearing-in ceremony in New Delhi in May 2014, the former minister said, "If you look back at the first face-to-face between our PMs, your PM took a brave, farsighted decision. What we said and did made things uncomfortable for Pakistan after the visit."
> 
> "If there has been a leader of democratic Pakistan who wanted peace with India, it is (Sharif, who) was the first non-military (Pakistani) leader to try for peace," Khurshid added.
> 
> Remove Modi for India-Pak talks to move forward: Mani Shankar Aiyar to Pak channel : Delhi, News - India Today
> 
> BJP Demands Mani Shankar Aiyar's Resignation Over His 'Anti-Modi' Remark -The New Indian Express



The depths keep getting lower. I wonder what would Indira Gandhi would have thought of these new age Congress leaders - mortgaging the national interest for a shot at power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Spectre said:


> The depths keep getting lower. I wonder what would Indira Gandhi would have thought of these new age Congress leaders - mortgaging the national interest for a short at power.



These are not ordinary leaders we are talking about they were union ministers handling top portfolios like foreign affairs until a year ago!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bang Galore

Spectre said:


> The depths keep getting lower. I wonder what would Indira Gandhi would have thought of these new age Congress leaders - mortgaging the national interest for a short at power.






magudi said:


> These are not ordinary leaders we are talking about they were union ministers handling top portfolios like foreign affairs until a year ago!



The guy actually got a response asking whether he wanted the ISI to remove Modi..........
Not surprising to be looked at that way considering the question asked, even if MSA did a bit of covering up.



> *Anchor Moeed Pirzada*: What are the three priorities you think _*should be done right now*_ to resolve Indo-Pak crisis?
> 
> *Mani Shankar Aiyar*:* First, you need to remove Modi*...otherwise the talks will not move forward.
> 
> *Moeed Pirzada*: But whom are you saying this... are you saying this to ISI to remove Modi?
> 
> *Mani Shankar Aiyar*: No... no... we have to wait for four years for this. These people are very optimistic about Modi, they think that talks will move forward with Modi's presence but I don't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## danger007

Jai Bharat said:


> Telegu Desam Party forever.
> 
> Naidu was the one who turned Hyderabad into the IT tech capital that it is today. Everyone else just knows how to take credit for his work. TDP will lead AP into a new era of high manufacturing double digit growth rates.
> 
> New capital of Amaravati will become the best city in South India if not all of India by the time it is complete under his leadership.
> 
> I am a big supporter of BJP, but even I don't think they could one up TDP when it comes to development in AP.


CBN busy to grav land from formers... and wasted a month to save his MLA from note for vote scam.... Reva the Reddy... CBN take quick trips to Delhi, met Modi and all to stop KCR... people are not stupid.....


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> Your post is a long winding hogwash, doesnt worth a reply.


And still you did. I have seen one peculiar trait of adarsh anti Hindu 'seculars'. They are absolute attentions hos. 
I am enjoying this. 



Bang Galore said:


> *Anchor Moeed Pirzada*: What are the three priorities you think should be done right now to resolve Indo-Pak crisis?
> 
> *Mani Shankar Aiyar*: First, you need to remove Modi...otherwise the talks will not move forward.


Ah, the real types.  I like that. 
A Fundamental Secularist. He wrote this book tbh. 



magudi said:


> These are not ordinary leaders we are talking about they were union ministers handling top portfolios like foreign affairs until a year ago!


Not sure if there is a Indian Opposition - ISI nexus being discussed to assassinate Modi to 'save' our Muslims.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> *Remove Modi for India-Pak talks to move forward: Mani Shankar Aiyar to Pak channel*
> 
> In a remark which is set to spark yet another round of a verbal war between the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and Congress, former cabinet minister Mani Shankar Aiyar told a Pakistani television channel that talks between India and Pakistan can only move forward if Prime Minister Narendra Modi is removed from his post.
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to a question during an interview with Duniya TV, Aiyar said, "You need to remove Modi, otherwise talks will not move forward.
> 
> *Here is the exact transcript of interview*:
> 
> *Anchor Moeed Pirzada*: What are the three priorities you think should be done right now to resolve Indo-Pak crisis?
> 
> *Mani Shankar Aiyar*: First, you need to remove Modi...otherwise the talks will not move forward.
> 
> *Moeed Pirzada*: But whom are you saying this... are you saying this to ISI to remove Modi?
> 
> *Mani Shankar Aiyar*: No... no... we have to wait for four years for this. These people are very optimistic about Modi, they think that talks will move forward with Modi's presence but I don't think so.
> 
> Earlier, reacting to the Paris terror attacks, in which over 130 people were killed, Aiyar had said that "the anti-Islam phobia that is being carried out in the western countries should be stopped immediately. The Muslims living in France should be provided with the assurance that they are also citizens of the country."
> 
> "In addition to expressing remorse. We should also think that why this situation has arisen?" Aiyar had said.
> 
> However, the Congress was quick to dismiss Aiyar's statement. "We do not want to associate with Mani Shankar Aiyar. He should make statements after careful consideration. In no way, you can justify... It was an inhuman action in which so many people have been killed," party spokesperson Ajay Maken said.
> 
> *Salman Khurshid bats for Pakistan*
> 
> During his Islamabad visit last week, former External Affairs Minister and senior Congress leader Salman Khurshid was all praise for Pakistani PM Nawaz Sharif and lashed out at Prime Minister Narendra Modi.
> 
> Speaking during his invitation lecture at the Jinnah Institute in Islamabad, Khurshid said, "Modi is not used to talking to people who disagree with him."
> 
> Speaking about Nawaz Sharif attending Modi's swearing-in ceremony in New Delhi in May 2014, the former minister said, "If you look back at the first face-to-face between our PMs, your PM took a brave, farsighted decision. What we said and did made things uncomfortable for Pakistan after the visit."
> 
> "If there has been a leader of democratic Pakistan who wanted peace with India, it is (Sharif, who) was the first non-military (Pakistani) leader to try for peace," Khurshid added.
> 
> Remove Modi for India-Pak talks to move forward: Mani Shankar Aiyar to Pak channel : Delhi, News - India Today
> 
> BJP Demands Mani Shankar Aiyar's Resignation Over His 'Anti-Modi' Remark -The New Indian Express


Height of intolerance by the flag bearers of tolerance! From Salman Kurshid to Mani Shankar Aiyar.. just goes to show standard of political discourse in our country has gone to the dogs, even at the expense of national interest!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666554454229958656

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

Bang Galore said:


> *Remove Modi for India-Pak talks to move forward: Mani Shankar Aiyar to Pak channel*
> 
> In a remark which is set to spark yet another round of a verbal war between the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and Congress, former cabinet minister Mani Shankar Aiyar told a Pakistani television channel that talks between India and Pakistan can only move forward if Prime Minister Narendra Modi is removed from his post.
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to a question during an interview with Duniya TV, Aiyar said, "You need to remove Modi, otherwise talks will not move forward.
> 
> *Here is the exact transcript of interview*:
> 
> *Anchor Moeed Pirzada*: What are the three priorities you think should be done right now to resolve Indo-Pak crisis?
> 
> *Mani Shankar Aiyar*: First, you need to remove Modi...otherwise the talks will not move forward.
> 
> *Moeed Pirzada*: But whom are you saying this... are you saying this to ISI to remove Modi?
> 
> *Mani Shankar Aiyar*: No... no... we have to wait for four years for this. These people are very optimistic about Modi, they think that talks will move forward with Modi's presence but I don't think so.
> 
> Earlier, reacting to the Paris terror attacks, in which over 130 people were killed, Aiyar had said that "the anti-Islam phobia that is being carried out in the western countries should be stopped immediately. The Muslims living in France should be provided with the assurance that they are also citizens of the country."
> 
> "In addition to expressing remorse. We should also think that why this situation has arisen?" Aiyar had said.
> 
> However, the Congress was quick to dismiss Aiyar's statement. "We do not want to associate with Mani Shankar Aiyar. He should make statements after careful consideration. In no way, you can justify... It was an inhuman action in which so many people have been killed," party spokesperson Ajay Maken said.
> 
> *Salman Khurshid bats for Pakistan*
> 
> During his Islamabad visit last week, former External Affairs Minister and senior Congress leader Salman Khurshid was all praise for Pakistani PM Nawaz Sharif and lashed out at Prime Minister Narendra Modi.
> 
> Speaking during his invitation lecture at the Jinnah Institute in Islamabad, Khurshid said, "Modi is not used to talking to people who disagree with him."
> 
> Speaking about Nawaz Sharif attending Modi's swearing-in ceremony in New Delhi in May 2014, the former minister said, "If you look back at the first face-to-face between our PMs, your PM took a brave, farsighted decision. What we said and did made things uncomfortable for Pakistan after the visit."
> 
> "If there has been a leader of democratic Pakistan who wanted peace with India, it is (Sharif, who) was the first non-military (Pakistani) leader to try for peace," Khurshid added.
> 
> Remove Modi for India-Pak talks to move forward: Mani Shankar Aiyar to Pak channel : Delhi, News - India Today
> 
> BJP Demands Mani Shankar Aiyar's Resignation Over His 'Anti-Modi' Remark -The New Indian Express



How much did the talks move forward during congress regime??? Idiot should know the red line.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

Can somebody explain me why nda is not calling joint session of parliament for passing the land acquisition bill even though they have simple majority to pass it.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666568794983104512
Edit: @Abingdonboy too early to say anything but a welcome move

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Darmashkian

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> Given the recent acts of Congress in Karnataka, Is Congress trying to transform itself into an Islamic party? Or is it taking the radical road like that of European Left-Liberals, which include demographic suicide/murder of Europe?
> 
> After-all facing a crisis of existence, British Labour party elected rabid communist Cobryn as its leader. In crisis, Parties may be motivated to go back to their extreme ideological moorings for comfort.


Quoting @Bang Galore from another thread on this issue:-


Bang Galore said:


> No question about it. The Congress has gone crazy here. I have absolutely no idea why they went bonkers either, no one was kicking up a fuss asking for this & the Muslim population have been very quiet about this, almost like they know this is radioactive. Sure, they have their opinion of Tipu as a hero, one that is held by a significant number of non-Muslims too but what possessed the government to do this when they knew the likely reaction in Kodagu & Dakshina Kannada is beyond me. *Regardless of what people think of Tipu, almost no one seems to support the government on this, almost all think that this was a stupid ac*t.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666449693551923200@Tridibans- Waiting for Sagarika Ghose & our award wapsi martyrs to join the bandwagon


Rain Man said:


> Excellent post. Btw, are you from Bihar?
> 
> Developing credible local leadership and giving them charge to lead is very important for BJP, so is to develop links to the grassroots level. They have failed on both counts in Bengal also.
> 
> And post this analysis also in the 'Bihar election verdict' thread, here it will be lost among thousands of posts.



No, I am a teenager from Hyderabad-Telangana.

Will post it now on the Bihar thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

danger007 said:


> CBN busy to grav land from formers... and wasted a month to save his MLA from note for vote scam.... Reva the Reddy... CBN take quick trips to Delhi, met Modi and all to stop KCR...* people are not stupid..... *



Hindus are not stupid either 







@Darmashkian



heisenberg said:


> Can somebody explain me why nda is not calling joint session of parliament for passing the land acquisition bill even though they have simple majority to pass it.



Because Jaitley screwed up and they lost the perception war

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

In the aftermath of the 2009 general elections, a news report by Rediff.com cited *Congress MP Kapil Sibal as saying that over 150 media publications were owned by individuals affiliated with the Congress party.* The report said that with the impressive win under its belt, the Congress party would activate this machinery to “carve a legend out of Rahul within a decade”.

The story of India’s telecom revolution - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TejasMk3

We lost a Colonel today in Kashmir, meanwhile MSA and other congis go to Pak and praise them about the "tackling terror"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666587917305802752

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Jason bourne

Today's tag is #JailTraitorCongis 
Pls support at 6:15 today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bitter Melon

magudi said:


>



A hard slap by Dhume!! Too good man.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666493344529281025






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666583136466108416

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666599194724048897

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Bitter Melon said:


> A hard slap by Dhume!! Too good man.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666493344529281025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666583136466108416



Baap Ne Bofor kiya ........... bete ne ......... 


Baap Numbari tho Beta Dus Numbari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

That puts to rest any sympathy for Rahul Gandhi who some used to argue was a simpleton, a well meaning idiot. He is as venal and corrupt as the whole family.

Those who argue about the suitability of Priyanka Vadra as replacement for Rahul Gandhi should also note her multiple DINs. This family with access to a battery of top notch lawyers seems wilfully gleefully ignorant of law of the land.

Priyanka admits to having multiple DINs, offers to pay fine - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666296258852622336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666550059782111232

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

danger007 said:


> I agree with you about this... as far as I see..... BJP ain't doing anything better.... . Modi not yet proved himself... already 2 years passed .... Modi take huge U turn over promises to Ap...



I agree with you- Please enlighten us what should be done about this- BJP-INC both same- Is there some hope with RJD and Lalu for PM ? May be he will reinstate Special Status provision and we could have 28 special status States in India-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Where is the Dadri, Hindu Taliban, India Intolerant and Award Wapsis now? 

Just that Bihar is won does not mean... oh wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666616634128273409Dashboard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

SarthakGanguly said:


> Where is the Dadri, Hindu Taliban, India Intolerant and Award Wapsis now?
> 
> Just that Bihar is won does not mean... oh wait.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666527121423011840

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666527121423011840


He does not count. He is an intolerant Hindu.  No credibility.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666621801636749312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666616634128273409Dashboard



Kudos to the government


----------



## ranjeet

Rana Ayyub is on NDTV justifying ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Rana Ayyub is on NDTV justifying ISIS



DO link when video is up


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> DO link when video is up


 I doubt NDTV would upload the full episode, she goes on about crusades, few other things and then how MI5 do things in America

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666550059782111232



Yogendra yadav supported Kashmiri separatists (referendum in kashmir) so why is he "shocked" now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

AAP is dangerous even in Punjab.


----------



## heisenberg

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666644965146103808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666350697835704321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666647287213395968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648210838935830528

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

West Bengal, Assam or UP: 5 steps for BJP to win a state election now


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666648563519111168


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> All crap suggestions if followed BJP will end up down the drain
> Leave WB - even if some miracle happens BJP would still be limited to being the main opposition.
> Assam is winnable and Polarization is the way to go forward
> As for UP learn right lessons from Bihar


 
I agree with less of Modi and involvement of local leaders. W bengal is not winnable not matter what


----------



## Bitter Melon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## heisenberg

magudi said:


> All crap suggestions if followed BJP will end up down the drain
> Leave WB - even if some miracle happens BJP would still be limited to being the main opposition.
> Assam is winnable and Polarization is the way to go forward
> As for UP learn right lessons from Bihar


there are 34% muslims in assam and you believe polarization can fetch bjp remaining 66% votes..impossible imo. bjp needs to field honest patriotic indian muslims as candidates for 1/4 seats..
you are right about vajpayee mistake but polarisation may work in UP but not in assam as there will be no significant vote divison there and bjp being a new party in assam will not get all hindu votes.
there is no doubt bjp needs to decentralise now; local leaders are very important if bjp wants to rule for next 10-15 years...one more thing bjp needs to adapt itself according to different state politics..i mean different avatars for different states it can play " secular" in kerala, WB; tamil nationalist party in tamil nadu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Yup no need to over expose Modi.But the writer is delusional when he says BJP will get Muslim votes if it becomes 'secular' - this is the kind of advice that ruined Vajpyee .BJP's best bet lies not in trying to woo Muslim votes for themselves but in dividing the vote bank


 
Right. That may work in Assam and will work for sure in Ktaka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Had our country been a Muslim or even maybe Christian majority with such levels of poverty and backwardness, minorities would be wiped out long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to lone working minister.



Gadkari,prabhu air 2-4 aur logh bhi kaam kar rahe hai 
An had koi kejri jitna acha kaam toh nahi karsakta na


----------



## INS_Vikrant

BJP should work to sabotage any attempts to forming another MGB in UP and shouldn't try to foolishly take them head on like they did in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> BJP should work to sabotage any attempts to forming another MGB in UP and shouldn't try to foolishly take them head on like they did in Bihar.



Agreed


----------



## magudi

The Dadri Truth: A Personal Grudge Twisted Into a Communal Killing - Latest Political News, Business, Sports News, Entertainment News World News, Features, Video and Infographics



heisenberg said:


> there are 34% muslims in assam and you believe polarization can fetch bjp remaining 66% votes..impossible imo.* bjp needs to field honest patriotic indian muslims as candidates for 1/4 seats..*
> you are right about vajpayee mistake but polarisation may work in UP but not in assam as there will be no significant vote divison there and bjp being a new party in assam will not get all hindu votes.
> there is no doubt bjp needs to decentralise now; local leaders are very important if bjp wants to rule for next 10-15 years...one more thing bjp needs to adapt itself according to different state politics..i mean different avatars for different states it can play " secular" in kerala, WB; tamil nationalist party in tamil nadu



By polarization i mean heavy anti immigrant rhetoric with an action plan on what they'll do if they come to power in manifesto not the usual cow/beef stuff.Its not like BJP's gonna win 63 on their own anyway they need an ally of some sorts.As for fielding 'patriotic Muslims' am pretty sure they're already on it - With eye on 2016 polls, BJP woos Muslims in Assam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sky lord

This lady certainly has contacts around the world, which she is happy to use.

Here she is on a liberal American radio station from the NE.

Arundhati Roy: India Is Undergoing An ‘Ideological Tectonic Shift’ | Here & Now

India is apparently in danger of going the way of Nazi Germany so Americans are being made aware of our sorry state.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Sky lord said:


> This lady certainly has contacts around the world, which she is happy to use.
> 
> Here she is on a liberal American radio station from the NE.
> 
> Arundhati Roy: India Is Undergoing An ‘Ideological Tectonic Shift’ | Here & Now
> 
> India is apparently in danger of going the way of Nazi Germany so Americans are being made aware of our sorry state.



Likes of her should be actively encouraged imho


----------



## heisenberg

magudi said:


> The Dadri Truth: A Personal Grudge Twisted Into a Communal Killing - Latest Political News, Business, Sports News, Entertainment News World News, Features, Video and Infographics
> 
> 
> 
> By polarization i mean heavy anti immigrant rhetoric with an action plan on what they'll do if they come to power in manifesto not the usual cow/beef stuff.Its not like BJP's gonna win 63 on their own anyway they need an ally of some sorts.As for fielding 'patriotic Muslims' am pretty sure they're already on it - With eye on 2016 polls, BJP woos Muslims in Assam





magudi said:


> The Dadri Truth: A Personal Grudge Twisted Into a Communal Killing - Latest Political News, Business, Sports News, Entertainment News World News, Features, Video and Infographics
> 
> 
> 
> By polarization i mean heavy anti immigrant rhetoric with an action plan on what they'll do if they come to power in manifesto not the usual cow/beef stuff.Its not like BJP's gonna win 63 on their own anyway they need an ally of some sorts.As for fielding 'patriotic Muslims' am pretty sure they're already on it - With eye on 2016 polls, BJP woos Muslims in Assam


hemant biswa should be declared cm candidate then..only he has guts to execute the action plan you are talking about. before that bjp needs to do some serious groundwork on immigration issue..Rajnath singh or kiren rijiju needs to make monthly trip at indo-bangladesh border to check work on border infra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## INS_Vikrant

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 272882



Kya farak padta hai. After Bihar elections i won't be surprised if even Badals score a hattrick in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

UN Honours Kiren Rijiju as Disaster Risk Reduction Champion

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666487688086683650






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666617163520737280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666647464569540608

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> BJP should work to sabotage any attempts to forming another MGB in UP and shouldn't try to foolishly take them head on like they did in Bihar.




Every state is not same.

In Bihar ,vote transfer occurred because Khurmis and Yadavs had hostile relations, but that hostility was not to the extent of them being outright animosity. And recent victim of that hostility were Yadavs, who had upper hand in this alliance, and were thus willing to forgive and forget.


In UP, lot of caste leaders ,and in some cases castes, despise each other.

Mayawati and Mulayam despise each other, and Dalit and Yadavs despise each other. An alliance between Mayawati and Mulayam ,is very unlikely, and would alienate large portions of Dalits, who if BJP play its card correctly, could come into BJPs fold. Dalits in UP ,though voter of Mayawati, had shown willingness to vote for both Congress and BJP, when they are not happy with Mayawati. Since Congress is a dead horse, BJP could reap fruits of Dalit disenchantment with Mayawati. This alliance may still pull through on basis of Muslim votes, but BJP would give a much better fight to a mahagathbandhan in UP, then it did in Bihar.

BJP alliance with Mayawati would lead to Upper castes deserting BJP en-mass. Mayawati has indulged in extreme anti upper-caste rhetoric and actions in past, and upper caste in case of a BJP-Mayawati alliance, would vote for Samajwadi party.

An alliance of BJP and Samajwadi party would lead to muslims deserting Samajwadi party, thus pretty much killing its political base. This alliance is impossible on that count, else neither do BJP and SP hate each other, nor do their electorate. I sometime even suspect that Mulayam (and Sharad Powar) are personally sympathetic to Hindutva (based on their hatred for Italian import ,hatred towards Pakistan, and some media utterance. Mulayam ,at times, sound like a pracharak when he talks to local media, san Hindutva refrences), but have to maintain Anti-Hindu posture for getting Muslims votes.


Thus actually in UP, Mahagathbandhan is as much an opportunity for BJP, as it is danger.


What BJP need in UP is:

1. Cultivate local leaders.

Currently, Modi has become a one trick pony for BJP. I order to win, BJP need good local leaders.

2. Attract non-Yadavs OBCs towards BJP, and consolidate its upper caste vote bank.

When BJP won an absolute majority in UP, it did on back of non-Yadav OBCs like Lodhs. If BJP want to win power, it would need to attaract non-Yadav OBCs back into its fold. There is no alternative to that.

3. Communal polarisation.

Muslims always ,close to 95%, vote in same direction. It is not only a requirement ,but duty, of BJP to mobilise Hindus to undermine Muslim mobilization. Polarisation is needed and would work in West-UP. Here there is a serious amount of pent-up anger against both Muslims and Seculars, part of which has been contributed by Secular media bullying Hindus of West-UP for half a year or so. "Beef Lynching" and "Indian intolerant" issue may make feel liberals sitting in drawing rooms of Delhi feel all smug, but a common Hindu of Dadari ,who has been on the receiving end of that propaganda, would vote for BJP ,out of spite for seculars, irrespective of his caste.

And this time, a big riot would be counterproductive. What BJP need in West-UP is to harness micro-conflicts for communal polarisation, not one singular big conflict. This mean more work and requirement of dynamism from ground workers, but it means that Hindu mobilization would occur without harming further prospects of mobilization, which a big riot does (it mobilize people for the moment, but is a subject to diminishing returns).

4. And off-course , a smattering of development agenda. Though development agenda does not mean much in UP and Bihar, but it would influence outcome on more than 50 Urban seats.

........................................................................................................................................


@SarthakGanguly

You may like this song and its adaptation:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Kya farak padta hai. After Bihar elections i won't be surprised if even Badals score a hattrick in Punjab.


Seems like you are confused somewhere. Badals are allies of BJP & BJP suffered defeat in Bihar. If current scenario continues till election then country will witness another Delhi type result. I don't know how badals will score a hattrick in Punjab but one thing is sure BJP will certainly score a 'duck'.


----------



## ranjeet

Online sex racket: Kiss of love leader held

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Damn .... Another Mallu caught .. what you are into man 
Overseas Kerala man running paedophilic Facebook page arrested when he returned home | The News Minute

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

From 'Kiss of Love' to alleged paedophile sex racket – The story of Rahul and Resmi | Zee News

Another down. @LaBong - do you have any skeletons to hide?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Finance Minister Jaitley meets Rahul and Sonia to invite them for daughter's wedding: Sources - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666794674116431872
---------------------------------

Justice S N Dhingra Commission will submit its report soon on Robert Vadra: Manohar Lal Khattar - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

ranjeet said:


> Damn .... Another Mallu caught .. what you are into man
> Overseas Kerala man running paedophilic Facebook page arrested when he returned home | The News Minute





ranjeet said:


> Online sex racket: Kiss of love leader held



This is the after effects of "secularism" which translates to "beef" eating, Alcoholism and Negation of Hindu Values. 

Also know as High HDI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> BJP alliance with Mayawati would lead to Upper castes deserting BJP en-mass. Mayawati has indulged in extreme anti upper-caste rhetoric and actions in past, and upper caste in case of a BJP-Mayawati alliance, would vote for Samajwadi party.



This is a misconception. Mayawati is a product of her times. A state where caste determines your economic and social opportunities. Truth is she still has immense support of the Dalits and other BC and with good reasons. 

Mayawati has NOTHING to gain from joining up with BJP, everything to loose. 



> An alliance of BJP and Samajwadi party would lead to muslims deserting Samajwadi party, thus pretty much killing its political base. This alliance is impossible on that count, else neither do BJP and SP hate each other, nor do their electorate. I sometime even suspect that Mulayam (and Sharad Powar) are personally sympathetic to Hindutva (based on their hatred for Italian import ,hatred towards Pakistan, and some media utterance. Mulayam ,at times, sound like a pracharak when he talks to local media, san Hindutva refrences), but have to maintain Anti-Hindu posture for getting Muslims votes.



Everything you have said is true. 

1. Mulayam and Sharad Pawar are closet Hindutvadi. 
2. SP will never tie up with BJP cuz it will loose Muslim vote to BSP or CONgress. Like BSP it has NOTHING to gain, everything to loose. 



> Thus actually in UP, Mahagathbandhan is as much an opportunity for BJP, as it is danger.
> 
> What BJP need in UP is:
> 
> 1. Cultivate local leaders.
> Currently, Modi has become a one trick pony for BJP. I order to win, BJP need good local leaders.
> 
> 2. Attract non-Yadavs OBCs towards BJP, and consolidate its upper caste vote bank.
> When BJP won an absolute majority in UP, it did on back of non-Yadav OBCs like Lodhs. If BJP want to win power, it would need to attaract non-Yadav OBCs back into its fold. There is no alternative to that.
> 
> 3. Communal polarisation.
> Muslims always ,close to 95%, vote in same direction. It is not only a requirement ,but duty, of BJP to mobilise Hindus to undermine Muslim mobilization. Polarisation is needed and would work in West-UP. Here there is a serious amount of pent-up anger against both Muslims and Seculars, part of which has been contributed by Secular media bullying Hindus of West-UP for half a year or so. "Beef Lynching" and "Indian intolerant" issue may make feel liberals sitting in drawing rooms of Delhi feel all smug, but a common Hindu of Dadari ,who has been on the receiving end of that propaganda, would vote for BJP ,out of spite for seculars, irrespective of his caste.



1. Too little time to cultivate local leaders. Its a no brainier. Good local leaders are already swallowed up by BSP and SP. 
2. This is BJP core base. Those who lie between BSP and SP. 
3. This is the ONLY strategy that will work. But not by silly "love jihad" or something superficial. It has to be based on a genuine resentment and anger. 



> And this time, a big riot would be counterproductive. What BJP need in West-UP is to harness micro-conflicts for communal polarisation, not one singular big conflict. This mean more work and requirement of dynamism from ground workers, but it means that Hindu mobilization would occur without harming further prospects of mobilization, which a big riot does (it mobilize people for the moment, but is a subject to diminishing returns).



Any riot/injustice has to be Muslim inspired to polarize Hindu vote cutting across caste. 



> 4. And off-course , a smattering of development agenda. Though development agenda does not mean much in UP and Bihar, but it would influence outcome on more than 50 Urban seats.
> ........................................................................................................................................



BJP already has that image so they only need to keep repeating it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Secularism Zindabad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666857865307492352
Paris Attacks: Do Muslims Need to do More Against Extremism?
22:30 .... thn 28:00 ...and thn 40:10 onwards

Featuring foreskin dicktactive Rana Ayyub ... 
@Star Wars @magudi @Bitter Melon @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Amarinder Singh loyalist and Punjab Congress VP Col Kamboj joins AAP - The Economic Times


----------



## magudi

The Tyrant Diaries | Francois Gautier | Apr 15,2013

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bitter Melon

ranjeet said:


> Secularism Zindabad
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666857865307492352
> Paris Attacks: Do Muslims Need to do More Against Extremism?
> 22:30 .... thn 28:00 ...and thn 40:10 onwards
> 
> Featuring foreskin dicktactive Rana Ayyub ...
> @Star Wars @magudi @Bitter Melon @JanjaWeed



NDTV is the epitome of Pakistaniyat. It is more Pakistani than Pakistan itself. Rana Ayyub was along expected lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Secularism Zindabad
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666857865307492352


Goes to show the kind of mental bankruptcy Congressis are suffering from! 


> Paris Attacks: Do Muslims Need to do More Against Extremism?
> 22:30 .... thn 28:00 ...and thn 40:10 onwards
> 
> Featuring foreskin dicktactive Rana Ayyub ...
> @Star Wars @magudi @Bitter Melon @JanjaWeed


Poor girl is still trying to recover from the slap she got from Sadanand Dhume!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Secularism Zindabad
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666857865307492352
> Paris Attacks: Do Muslims Need to do More Against Extremism?
> 22:30 .... thn 28:00 ...and thn 40:10 onwards
> 
> Featuring foreskin dicktactive Rana Ayyub ...
> @Star Wars @magudi @Bitter Melon @JanjaWeed



Patra ko jitni galio doh uthni kam hai


----------



## arp2041

This should be renamed as indian intolerance corner.......all d right wing saffron chaddis post just intolereant posts here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Two sides of same coin.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arp2041 said:


> This should be renamed as indian intolerance corner.......all d right wing saffron chaddis post just intolereant posts here.


They are synonymous. India = Intolerance.
This is India Corner. Or Intolerance Corner.


----------



## ranjeet

Cabinet clears revamp of integrated criminal tracking network - Livemint
India’s ambitious Crime and Criminal Tracking Network and Systems (CCTNS) project, which aims to connect police stations and security agencies across the country, received a boost on Wednesday after the cabinet cleared a home ministry proposal linking the network with the courts, prosecution agencies, forensic units and prisons.

The move will ensure that all these constituents of the criminal justice system get access to the database of CCTNS, reducing delays in investigations and judicial proceedings, and enhancing the transparency of the entire process.

“Linking CCTNS with the Integrated Criminal Justice System (ICJS), which has constituents such as courts, prosecution, forensic (units) and prisons, will ensure that everyone has fast access to the information required not just for investigations but for faster and better prosecution of cases in courts. This pan-India system that will connect 15,000 police stations, 5,000 supervisory police officers and various prosecuting and legal agencies will help deal with organised crime and terror,” said Jitendra Singh, minister of state in the Prime Minister’s Office.

“This also shows our commitment to the fight against terror. The decision is in line with Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s vision of smart policing and digital India,” he added.

The government has also decided to fast-track the CCTNS project and complete it by March 2017 with the ICJS and a Citizens Portal having interfaces with various e-governance projects such as Aadhaar, National Population Register, the Vaahan Project of the ministry of surface transport and the National Emergency Response System Project.

“The cabinet also decided to approve in principle design of next phase of CCTNS project so that additional functionalities not yet implemented may also be included and police functioning in the country is fully computerized. The total outlay for the project is Rs. 2000 crore and also includes operation and maintenance phase for additional five years up to March, 2022,” a government statement said.

In the last one year more than 11600 Police Stations in the country have entered their first information reports (or FIRs) through CCTNS software; around 2.6 million FIRs have been registered through CCTNS in this period.

The project will enable national level crime analytics to be published at an increased frequency, helping policy makers take appropriate and timely action.

The cabinet also cleared creation of 3,000 government jobs for Kashmiri Pandits and constructing 6,000 transit houses for Kashmiri migrants taking up government jobs. It also increased the monthly compensation package for 1,054 migrant families of hilly areas of Jammu division from Rs.400 per person to Rs.2,500 per person to a maximum of Rs.10,000 per family. This bring the compensation of these migrants at par with that given to Kashmiri Pandits. Both groups were displaced and forced out of their homes in Kashmir in the 1990s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INS_Vikrant

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Mulayam and Sharad Pawar are closet Hindutvadi.


The biggest closet hindutvadis are Owaisi brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

ranjeet said:


> Secularism Zindabad
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666857865307492352
> ]




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666859647488434178

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

The reform gear is in overdrive !

India Cabinet Approves $3.2 Billion Share Sale in Coal India - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

I think Congress is trying to go to its core constituency now (the Sunnis) and shed the pseudo secular tag altogether. A good move actually. Who would have known. The new All India Muslim League. The chakra has come a full circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666859647488434178


 
I think Barua is married to a Muslim. His kids have Muslim names

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> The biggest closet hindutvadis are Owaisi brothers



Jr. Owaisi, e-books had impact on Indian ISIS recruit Areeb Majeed, files show | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> The reform gear is in overdrive !
> 
> India Cabinet Approves $3.2 Billion Share Sale in Coal India - WSJ



Modi govt sets ball rolling, to reboot 34 stuck road plans worth Rs 35,000 crore - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

GVL Rao slaps Saba Naqvi on Times Now ...


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Modi govt sets ball rolling, to reboot 34 stuck road plans worth Rs 35,000 crore - The Economic Times


 
A fast car named Gadkari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> GVL Rao slaps Saba Naqvi on Times Now ...



Like seriously ? What is the topic ?

Saba is a closet jihadini but that clown is no match for her .


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

IndoCarib said:


> A fast car named Gadkari



An Oldie Goldie to fast cars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

After Paris Attacks, Will Muslims Reclaim Islam From ISIS?

Only Tarek Fatah has the balls to call spade a spade all the remaining panelists are apologists and Barkha unsurprisingly keeps cutting off Tarek with every religion is has bad apples crap

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Like seriously ? What is the topic ?
> 
> Saba is a closet jihadini but that clown is no match for her .


It was about shakeel's tweet, even I was surprised that he decided to take her on TV.


----------



## Bitter Melon

ranjeet said:


> GVL Rao slaps Saba Naqvi on Times Now ...



What did he say?


----------



## dray



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

What's this about? @IndoCarib @Bang Galore 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667016194826727424

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> What's this about? @IndoCarib @Bang Galore
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667016194826727424


 
Temples always protested Govt's Hindu Charitable Endowment Act of 1997. I think some temples appealed against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Temples always protested Govt's Hindu Charitable Endowment Act of 1997. I think some temples appealed against it.



So what happens now ?


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi @itachii @danger007 @Srinivas @bhagat
CBI is Anti-Telangana! 

CBI examines Telangana CM K Chandrasekhar Rao for 2006 order as Union minister - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: T*he Central Bureau of Investigation on Monday examined Telangana chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao in connection with the alleged irregularities in the award of contract related to civil works done in ESI hospitals, which caused a loss of Rs 6 crore approximately to the government. 

Sources said that Rao, who held the post of Union minister of labour, employment and training in 2006, showed special interest in ensuring the contract was given to Andhra Pradesh Fisheries Department by cancelling the tender from NBCC, which is a central agency for such works. *

CBI found that Rao's private secretary wrote to ESI hospitals management that the minister (Rao) had desired that contract be taken from NBCC and given to an executive engineer V Suryanarayana of AP Fisheries Department. The work was related to small civil work and maintenance of ESI hospitals in three cities.

Officials said that Suryanarayana of AP Fisheries had written a letter to both ESIC and Rao, who was Union minister at that time, asking that the contract be given to them. "_*The PS of then minister (Rao) wrote to ESIC that minister has desired that work be allotted to AP Fisheries without looking into the rules and regulations that only National Building Construction Corporation is mandated to carry out such works. Everything happened very quickly and ESIC was forced to change the contract, which had already been given to NBCC by that time. Minister's letter played an important role in influencing the contract in favour of AP Fisheries*_," said an official.

Sources said that IIT Chennai was approached to conduct a survey of the work done after AP Fisheries carried out the maintenance in three hospitals of ESI - in Hyderabad, Vizag and Vijaywada. IIT Chennai and an internal probe by Employees' State Insurance Corporation (ESIC) of India in 2007-2008 found that the work was of substandard quality and failed to satisfy the terms of the Rs 19-crore contract. 

Sources said *that there was an overall loss of Rs 6 crore in the contract, *as it had to be given to another company.

"The whole work in three hospitals had to be again given to a company after IIT Chennai found major problems with the work. This led to extra burden on the budgets of ESIC, leading to loss to exchequer," said a CBI official.

CBI officials said that Rao was asked questions about how he gave his approval for the work to AP Fisheries.

CBI has registered an FIR in the matter in 2011 in which Suryanarayana, the then executive engineer of the Andhra Pradesh Fisheries Department, was named along with unknown others. Suryanarayana, sources say, was already under probe in the state for alleged amassing of disproportionate assets.

CBI has so far examined Rao's private secretary, the then director general of ESIC and the then controller of finance in connection with the case.
-----------------------------------------
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...tion-on-CBI-grilling-TDP/articleshow/49512555.
-----------------------------------------------
People should start quizzing KCR: Telangana Congress - The Times of India
--------------------------------------------------
KCR Delhi mission only to come out of CBI case: TTDP - The Siasat Daily
------------------------------------------------
http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/kcr-in-another-big-mess-70593.html

Recently, Telangana Chief Minister KCR was quizzed by the CBI in the ESI hospitals case in which KCR allegedly misused his authority as Union Minister in the UPA government and threw the rule book to the winds.

*Now, he stands in danger of being summoned for questioning by the CBI in another far more important case. This also relates to a decision that KCR took as Union Minister in the UPA.*

The CBI is investigating all operations of the ‘Sahara Group’ whose chief Subrata Roy is in jail.* KCR apparently took a decision in favor of the Sahara Group which caused the national exchequer, loss to the tune of nearly Rs 7000 crore.*

His secretary at that time was Dilip *who has apparently made it clear to the CBI that everything he did was at the behest of KCR.*

If summons are issued to KCR, then it could open the Pandora’s Box for him. More importantly, ABN Andhra Jyothy, KCR’s bitter rival is going ahead full steam with coverage of this issue.
-------------------------------

He may truly end up being the Mulayam Singh Yadav of the South if this goes on 

Won't be surprised if he ends up praising Modi & even CBN if the time comes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Check this: [Watch] Moral Policing Or Intolerance?


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> So what happens now ?


 
Temples may now have opportunity control themselves and theri finances. However it may also lead to corruption (they get loads of cash) in temple managment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667033539313995776


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

IndoCarib said:


> Temples may now have opportunity control themselves and theri finances. However it may also lead to corruption (they get loads of cash) in temple managment



Do you know what happened what Gorbachev introduced "Perestroika" suddenly in USSR ? ........... even Freedom has to be regulated to ensure it all does not go to pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

ranjeet said:


> What's this about? @IndoCarib @Bang Galore
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667016194826727424



HC has not repealed the Hindu Charitable Endowment Act of 1997. It has just rejected the amendments made to it.

Interesting info on this blog.

Kiran's Thoughts.. As Is: Dear Goverments, please keep off Hindu Temples

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

IndoCarib said:


> I think Barua is married to a Muslim. His kids have Muslim names


'Paresh embraced Islam for safe haven in Bangla' - The Times of India

Looong back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

Religious Institutions Act: Karnataka High Court quashes amendments | Deccan Chronicle

*BENGALURU: *In a setback to the state government, the Karnataka High Court on Tuesday struck down two amendments to the Karnataka Hindu Religious Institutions and Charitable Endowments (Amendment) passed by the state government in 2011 and 2012.

A division bench of Justices Anand Byrareddy and S. Sujatha struck down the amended act in entirety, while citing it as discriminatory and violative of Constitutional Rights.

The court passed the judgment while hearing a batch of pleas challenging the constitutional validity of the Karnataka Hindu Religious Institutions and Charitable Endowments (Amendment) Act 2011 (Act 22/2011) and Karnataka Hindu Religious Institutions and Charitable Endowments (Amendment) Act 2012. Several temple trusts had approached the court questioning the amendments to the Act, which the state government had claimed would protect the hereditary rights of archakas and trustees of temples, help form state and district-level dharmika parishats with powers to administer temples and settle disputes.

With the high court striking down the amendments to the Act, the State level Religious Council (Dharmika Parishat), which was empowered under the amended Act to resolve any disputes on religious practices, customs, traditions and various other issues, will automatically lose its powers.


The High Court on Tuesday observed, “The fact that the Apex Court has expressed in it order dated 24.3.15 that the Act would be in force till the disposal of the appeal pending before it, is not with reference to the 2011 or 2012 amended Acts, but in reference to Act 33 of 2001. Since we are in agreement with the views expressed by the Division Bench of this court in Shri Sahasra Lingeshwara case, our work was cut out to only address whether the legislative exercise by the state to repeatedly amend the Act has only resulted in reiterating the very provision which were held unconstitutional, the need for elaborate pleadings in that regard was hardly necessary."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Political fights dude 



Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @itachii @danger007 @Srinivas @bhagat
> CBI is Anti-Telangana!
> 
> CBI examines Telangana CM K Chandrasekhar Rao for 2006 order as Union minister - The Times of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: T*he Central Bureau of Investigation on Monday examined Telangana chief minister K Chandrasekhar Rao in connection with the alleged irregularities in the award of contract related to civil works done in ESI hospitals, which caused a loss of Rs 6 crore approximately to the government.
> 
> Sources said that Rao, who held the post of Union minister of labour, employment and training in 2006, showed special interest in ensuring the contract was given to Andhra Pradesh Fisheries Department by cancelling the tender from NBCC, which is a central agency for such works. *
> 
> CBI found that Rao's private secretary wrote to ESI hospitals management that the minister (Rao) had desired that contract be taken from NBCC and given to an executive engineer V Suryanarayana of AP Fisheries Department. The work was related to small civil work and maintenance of ESI hospitals in three cities.
> 
> Officials said that Suryanarayana of AP Fisheries had written a letter to both ESIC and Rao, who was Union minister at that time, asking that the contract be given to them. "_*The PS of then minister (Rao) wrote to ESIC that minister has desired that work be allotted to AP Fisheries without looking into the rules and regulations that only National Building Construction Corporation is mandated to carry out such works. Everything happened very quickly and ESIC was forced to change the contract, which had already been given to NBCC by that time. Minister's letter played an important role in influencing the contract in favour of AP Fisheries*_," said an official.
> 
> Sources said that IIT Chennai was approached to conduct a survey of the work done after AP Fisheries carried out the maintenance in three hospitals of ESI - in Hyderabad, Vizag and Vijaywada. IIT Chennai and an internal probe by Employees' State Insurance Corporation (ESIC) of India in 2007-2008 found that the work was of substandard quality and failed to satisfy the terms of the Rs 19-crore contract.
> 
> Sources said *that there was an overall loss of Rs 6 crore in the contract, *as it had to be given to another company.
> 
> "The whole work in three hospitals had to be again given to a company after IIT Chennai found major problems with the work. This led to extra burden on the budgets of ESIC, leading to loss to exchequer," said a CBI official.
> 
> CBI officials said that Rao was asked questions about how he gave his approval for the work to AP Fisheries.
> 
> CBI has registered an FIR in the matter in 2011 in which Suryanarayana, the then executive engineer of the Andhra Pradesh Fisheries Department, was named along with unknown others. Suryanarayana, sources say, was already under probe in the state for alleged amassing of disproportionate assets.
> 
> CBI has so far examined Rao's private secretary, the then director general of ESIC and the then controller of finance in connection with the case.
> -----------------------------------------
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...tion-on-CBI-grilling-TDP/articleshow/49512555.
> -----------------------------------------------
> People should start quizzing KCR: Telangana Congress - The Times of India
> --------------------------------------------------
> KCR Delhi mission only to come out of CBI case: TTDP - The Siasat Daily
> ------------------------------------------------
> http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/kcr-in-another-big-mess-70593.html
> 
> Recently, Telangana Chief Minister KCR was quizzed by the CBI in the ESI hospitals case in which KCR allegedly misused his authority as Union Minister in the UPA government and threw the rule book to the winds.
> 
> *Now, he stands in danger of being summoned for questioning by the CBI in another far more important case. This also relates to a decision that KCR took as Union Minister in the UPA.*
> 
> The CBI is investigating all operations of the ‘Sahara Group’ whose chief Subrata Roy is in jail.* KCR apparently took a decision in favor of the Sahara Group which caused the national exchequer, loss to the tune of nearly Rs 7000 crore.*
> 
> His secretary at that time was Dilip *who has apparently made it clear to the CBI that everything he did was at the behest of KCR.*
> 
> If summons are issued to KCR, then it could open the Pandora’s Box for him. More importantly, ABN Andhra Jyothy, KCR’s bitter rival is going ahead full steam with coverage of this issue.
> -------------------------------
> 
> He may truly end up being the Mulayam Singh Yadav of the South if this goes on
> 
> Won't be surprised if he ends up praising Modi & even CBN if the time comes


----------



## IndoCarib

SarthakGanguly said:


> 'Paresh embraced Islam for safe haven in Bangla' - The Times of India
> 
> Looong back.


 
Shakeel Ahmed is dumber than Rahul then 

Accidental fire by cop near PM's residence - The Times of India


----------



## Bitter Melon

HC strikes down Hindu Endowments Act - Deccan Herald

HC strikes down Hindu Endowments Act
BENGALURU, NOV 17, 2015: DHNS:

AA




The High Court on Tuesday struck down the Karnataka Hindu Religious Institutions and Charitable Endowments (Amendment) Act, 2011 and Karnataka Religious Institutions and Charitable Endowments (Amendment) Act, 2012 in entirety stating the said Acts were discriminatory and violative of Constitutional rights.

A division bench comprising Justice Anand Byrareddy and Justice S Sujatha pronounced the judgement after hearing a batch of petitions in Dharwad bench, filed by 68 temples of Uttara Kannada district under the Muzrai department. The petitioners had contended that giving powers to the State government for appointing non-official members of their choice was being largely misused at the religious institutions.
- See more at: HC strikes down Hindu Endowments Act - Deccan Herald


Conflicting reports both by Deccan Chronicle and Deccan Herald. Need to wait and see whether the whole act has been struck down or just the amendments to it.



IndoCarib said:


> Shakeel Ahmed is dumber than Rahul then
> 
> Accidental fire by cop near PM's residence - The Times of India



Warning to the PM perhaps to keep off unofficial India's First Family!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@ranjeet Someone should ask Rana Ayyub if ISIS is a cult why is the Turkish Intelligence Chief claiming it to be Islamic.

Turkish intelligence chief: Putin's intervention in Syria is against Islam and international law, ISIS is a reality and we are optimistic about the future - AWD News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sky lord

UP elections: After Narendra Modi and Nitish Kumar, Congress enters Prashant Kishor's fan club - The Economic Times


----------



## Bang Galore

_Salman Khurshid's defence:_

In Defense of My Speech in Pakistan


----------



## ranjeet

WTF is this all about? 

@Star Wars @magudi @Marxist @Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> \\
> 
> WTF is this all about?
> 
> @Star Wars @magudi @Marxist @Nair saab




Nothing DYFI Exposing corrupt and religious extremist like Modi ... with a Hitler sitting inside a Hindu Temple marked with Nazi symbol while Modi and his Kerala SNDP ally Vellapalli Nadeshan enjoying persecution of Christians and Muslims while praying to Hitler... Poor Minority... Ohh wait and I see Hanuman Giving cover fire to Modi for his atrocities...


Evil Hindus !!! Hail Hitler !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> WTF is this all about?
> 
> @Star Wars @magudi @Marxist @Nair saab



Message on intolerance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

TejasMk3 said:


>



Modi has shown his Chaiwala Aukat .......... he does not even know how to spend money in Foreign land like "honest" Manmohan Singh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

UP elections: After Narendra Modi and Nitish Kumar, Congress enters Prashant Kishor's fan club - The Economic Times


----------



## Bitter Melon

Interview: Vasundhara Raje, Chief Minister Of Rajasthan | Swarajya

*In an email interview, Rajasthan Chief Minister Vasundhara Raje explains the underlying philosophy driving her reform measures*

*What are the biggest challenges facing Rajasthan right now?*

Rajasthan is bigger than Germany and has more people than France. Being India’s biggest state without much water is a huge challenge. And having a young demographic profile (34 per cent of our population is between 18 and 39 years) means we need to create eight lakh new jobs every year. All this is complicated by the fact that for many decades after Independence, we lagged behind other states in investments and outcomes in most industrial, economic, education and social development indicators.

*What is the overarching vision/ philosophy behind the reforms thrust and how do they address these challenges?*

It is important for policy makers to recognize that we don’t live in an economy but in a society. However, it is also important for them to realize that delivering social outcomes requires economic progress and financial resources. The Rajasthan model of development aims for outcomes and balance in three objectives—social justice, effective governance and job creation. Given the complexity we faced, the first phase of the effort was spent in ideation, deciding objectives, putting together teams, gathering resources and formulating plans. We have now moved into the execution phase.

*What made you zone in on legal reform? What is the main driver of this initiative?*

Citizen feedback during elections and my sarkar-apke-dvaar (government at your doorstep) programme suggested that excessive legislation not only clogs our court system but is a breeding ground for discretion, harassment and corruption. It became clear to me that reviewing laws for relevance and effectiveness is crucial to improving the government-citizen interface. Rajasthan used three tests for repeal: if the law is not used, if there are other laws/rules that cover the same thing, and if there will be a reduction in needless discretion or public harassment. This project was particularly important because it one of the few interventions that contributes to all three of our objectives.

*There is a feeling that your focus on social welfare in this stint is because you were perceived as overly pro-industry in the previous stint.*

I am not sure that is a fair characterisation. A modern State is a welfare State because there are many people in any society who have been left behind, and there are many areas where private markets fail; hence the focus on social justice and subsidy reform. The focus on effective governance has been driven by a realization that the Indian State has not always been able to deliver on its own objectives or treat citizens with dignity. The focus on job creation comes from a realization that a job changes a life in ways that no subsidy can. India is not only changing rapidly, but people’s aspirations are rising rapidly; the most important thing for policy makers is to strike the right balance between various objectives.





*The Bhamashah scheme is a revolutionary step, but will it work in a feudal and patriarchal society like Rajasthan? Is it enough to put money in women’s hands if they are not able to control decisions in the family?*

Even if Rajasthan has a feudal and patriarchal reputation, it is also a society that understands what is good and embraces change readily. Bhamashah today has 90 lakh families enrolled. It will be a game changer in financial inclusion. I think linking the bank account to the woman of the house is the right design because our experience and global research suggest they are better custodians of subsidy spending than men.

*Is the focus on PPPs driven mainly by revenue constraints or is it rooted in a certain view of the role of the State?*

Our guiding principle is the central government philosophy of “minimum government and maximum governance”. PPPs need to be carefully structured to ensure that each party brings different strengths. Many private enterprises bring efficiencies, competencies and specialized knowledge that are not always available within government. So the primary motivation is efficiency but given our difficult fiscal situation the secondary objective surely is the resources partners bring.

*There is criticism that the State is abdicating its role in providing public goods.* *Aren’t PPPs in education and health risky, especially in remote areas?*

In most social infrastructure, the state government has three roles—policy maker, regulator and service provider. In the last few decades, the government role as a service provider has often distorted the view of the regulator and policy maker. We have not always provided health and education services at the quality that meets citizen expectations. Well-regulated competition in service delivery is one of the many tools to improve performance. We are very stretched for resources and need to innovate because the important question in social infrastructure is not private or public, but quality. We need both government and private delivery, and we need good quality. There are risks in any change, but I urge everybody to consider the status quo of outcomes on ground before defending it without qualifications.

*Medium and small industry complains that your government is focussed on wooing only big companies and foreign investors.*

I am not sure there is any difference between what big or small job creators need. Our programmes are about making Rajasthan a fertile habitat for job creation that is size-agnostic.





*The logic for labour law reforms usually is that these will help generate newer and, perhaps, better jobs. By what time do you expect the gains in terms of new jobs exceeding the job losses that will become inevitable?*

Labour law reforms are only one input for job creation. This is being backed up by changes to overall laws, infrastructure, skills, education, health and much else. Job creation is a complex phenomenon, but it is clear that we have created huge momentum in attracting job creators.

*The political management of reforms has always been a neglected issue and a reason why reform initiatives run aground. Are you not worried about the political price you may pay for these?*

One of my lifelong inspirations has been Mahatma Gandhi’s call to “become the change you seek”. I have presented the people of Rajasthan with a model of development with the three objectives I mentioned. I am not sure anybody can question our objectives. The 299 members of the Constituent Assembly that wrote our remarkable Constitution distinguished between Fundamental Rights and Directive Principles. It is the Directive Principles, areas of social and economic justice, in which Rajasthan has lagged as a state, and it is in these areas that I am working hard to deliver. I believe all well-wishers of Rajasthan will join this dialogue and mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667314304681533441

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667301004820414465BIG EXPOSE: Ajmer Blast Accused Reveals These Two Congress Leaders Asked Him to Blame RSS - Satyameva Jayate

The investigation in the Ajmer dargah blast case took several twits and turns after one of the accused Bhavesh Patel alleged that National Investigation Agency was allowed to probe him inside the Alwar central jail illegally. “I am under pressure to implicate my co-accused and the NIA has been dictating terms to me,” he said.

The accusations have come after he wrote a letter to the CBI saying that he was pressured by the then Home Minister Sushilkumar Shinde, Congress General Secretary Digvijay Singh and others to implicate the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh in the case.

The CBI is expected to probe the matter further. Sources from the investigating agency told _rediff.com_ that the matter will be looked into. “We do not know if the allegations are true or false, but we will investigate the matter and prepare a report.”

Prior to Patel’s allegations, two other accused Mukesh Vasani and Raj Singh had accused the NIA of offering them Rs 1 crore to name RSS leaders in the Sunil Joshi murder case. “The NIA said that charges would be withdrawn against us, if we implicated RSS leaders,” they said.

The NIA finds itself in a spot of bother over these allegations. NIA sources say that in every case accused make such allegations. “But it does not mean it is true. These are irritants, which will slow down the judicial procedure since such allegations have to be probed into.”

Senior advocate and former state public prosecutor of Karnataka H S Chandramouli said, “The CBI or any other agency cannot brush aside such allegations. The CBI is likely to interrogate Narendra Modi’s aide Amit Shah in the Ishrat Jahan encounter case on the basis of allegations made by jailed IPS officer D G Vanzara. So why should the same rule of law not apply here? The law mandates that every allegation be probed.”

Ram Madhav, a senior RSS leader, said that the concept of Hindu terror is nothing but a political conspiracy against the Sangh and its senior leaders. “The intention of the entire drama is to implicate RSS leaders. This is not the first time that such allegations are being made.”

”The entire episode smacks of a sinister conspiracy for political gains. We hope that the judiciary would take cognisance of the matter and conduct an honest and genuine probe,” he added.

Ganesh Sovani, an advocate for Sadhvi Pragya Singh Thakur, an accused in the Malegaon case, said, “The ultimate objective of such probes is to ban the RSS. The Congress through the NIA will do whatever it takes to get the RSS banned.”

”I, however, wonder why persons of such high stature are speaking to the accused in these cases. It has serious dimensions and I hope based on such statements some one files a writ petition in the high court seeking a probe against these Congress leaders.”

*Image: Security personnel and onlookers stand at the site of a bomb blast at the shrine of Sufi saint Khwaja Moinuddin Chisty in Ajmer October 11, 2007*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

One thing I noticed today ,when I stumbled upon La Marseillaise on youtube, is that France probably has most badass national anthem; an example of how national anthems should be constructed.

It is a proper war song calling citizens to arms, form battalions, purge impure blood, and to irrigate their fields with blood of their enemies.


----------



## IndoCarib

Anish Kapoor, who called Modi govt ‘Hindu Taliban’, removed from Rajasthan’s cultural panel | The Indian Express

culture of intolerence

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Echo_419

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Modi has shown his Chaiwala Aukat .......... he does not even know how to spend money in Foreign land like "honest" Manmohan Singh.



Dude even does not know how to spend money

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

BJP may tie up with Church - The Hindu @Marxist @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> One thing I noticed today ,when I stumbled upon La Marseillaise on youtube, is that France probably has most badass national anthem; an example of how national anthems should be constructed.
> 
> It is a proper war song calling citizens to arms, form battalions, purge impure blood, and to irrigate their fields with blood of their enemies.



War songs are meant for battlefield, not for civil society. In fact people disapprove of us keeping even artworks of the famous battlefield scene from Mahabharata at home.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667377128715849728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667377825091948544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667380596797124608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667381366707716097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667382092024516609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667382894940188673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667383659314331654

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667384367560306688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667385117648687104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667385896417624064

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667377128715849728
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667377825091948544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667380596797124608
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667381366707716097
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667382092024516609
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667382894940188673
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667383659314331654
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667384367560306688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667385117648687104
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667385896417624064



Chutiye kahi ke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

magudi said:


> BJP may tie up with Church - The Hindu @Marxist @Star Wars



Its self explanatory, 

The BJP national leadership is reported to be keen on replicating here the model it claims to have* successfully experimented in Goa*, where the party had won the confidence of the Christian community to access power. The party had made a similar move prior to the Lok Sabha elections and this had to a certain extent reflected in the performance of some of its candidates too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667294282873597955


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660776764084367361







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660182874570657792






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660874123493568512






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661243326809550848






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661851422082764800






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667408251814719488

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bitter Melon

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667399532481658880

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

@Star Wars @Bitter Melon @SarthakGanguly 
what is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> @Star Wars @Bitter Melon @SarthakGanguly
> what is this?


Looks like remnants of a communal place which resisted secular forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Aminroop said:


> @Star Wars @Bitter Melon @SarthakGanguly
> what is this?



Going rightwards of Harishchandreshwar temple, there is the huge cave of Kedareshwar (_see picture_), in which there is a big Shiva Linga, which is completely surrounded by water. Its height from the base is five feet, and the water is waist-deep. It is quite difficult to reach the Shiva Linga because the water is ice-cold. There are sculptures carved out here. In the monsoon it is not possible to reach this cave, as a huge stream flows across the way.

*As can be seen from the picture, there is a huge rock above the Shiva Linga. There were four pillars built around the Shiva Linga. No one really knows the history about these pillars, but it is said that the pillars were built to depict the four 'Yugas' of Life - 'Satya Yuga', 'Tretha Yuga', 'Dwapara Yuga' and 'Kali Yuga'. When a Yuga comes to the end of its time, one of the pillars is said to break down. Three of the pillars have already broken down. The general belief is that the current phase is the 'Kali Yuga' and the day the fourth pillar breaks down - it will be looked to as the last day of the current era.*

Another interesting thing about this place is that water seeps into this temple from the four walls on an everyday basis. And owing to the water being very cold, it's difficult to reach inside too. The water continues to seep in during all the seasons in the year, except during rainy season and surprisingly, it is also said that there is absolutely no water there during rainy seasons alone.

Harishchandragad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Looks like remnants of a communal place which resisted secular forces.


bol liya? 



Roybot said:


> *When a Yuga comes to the end of its time, one of the pillars is said to break down. *





Roybot said:


> *Three of the pillars have already broken down.*


Thanks!!!
This is awwwesome.
Never heard anyone talk about it.

How will the archaeologists determine its age if they dont find any organic remains at this site?


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> bol liya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


>


secular is-is like rss and isis.


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> secular is-is like rss and isis.


irfan habibi?


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> irfan habibi?


irfan? who?


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> irfan? who?


who equated rss with ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Rajiv Gandhi's infamous speech of jab bada pad girta hai toh dharti hilti hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Intolerance is rising again. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667608833636732928

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Happens when you don't tow secular line

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## fsayed

Shatrughan Sinha rubs salt into BJP's Bihar debacle wounds, calls Rahul Gandhi 'rising star' | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

fsayed said:


> Shatrughan Sinha rubs salt into BJP's Bihar debacle wounds, calls Rahul Gandhi 'rising star' | Zee News


----------



## JanjaWeed

Greenpeace India's Shutdown Put on Hold by Madras High Court

every time... Madra HC throws a spanner in the works! Any decision by the central govt should be beyond the jurisdiction of state courts.. & only SC should have a say! What say? @ranjeet @magudi @Star Wars @Nair saab @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bang Galore

JanjaWeed said:


> Greenpeace India's Shutdown Put on Hold by Madras High Court
> 
> every time... Madra HC throws a spanner in the works! Any decision by the central govt should be beyond the jurisdiction of state courts.. & only SC should have a say! What say?



Firstly, this was not a decision of the central government, it was a state government ban _(Tamil Nadu Registrar of Societies). _From the beginning , it looked like a bit of an overreach. A ban for not filing returns within the stipulated time? Too heavy handed.


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Bang Galore said:


> Firstly, this was not a decision of the central government, it was a state government ban _(Tamil Nadu Registrar of Societies). _From the beginning , it looked like a bit of an overreach. A ban for not filing returns within the stipulated time? Too heavy handed.



Al Capone was arrested and taken out of business for "Tax evasion".

When IB has identified it as a trouble maker working on foreign directions, the end becomes more important than the means.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TejasMk3

Oh no... Philosophy is next target of communal forces 
Adi Shankaracharya birth anniversary to be celebrated as Philosopher’s Day - The Economic Times



magudi said:


> Happens when you don't tow secular line



They had no issues with him when he criticizes Hindu stuff, but when he takes one movie on Islamic terror, he becomes RW/Hindutvaadi etc  

KH imo is a culturally hindu guy but aethist guy, with a little bit of sickularism. His movies do have Hindu concepts, but he tends to give logical explanations to them and criticizes some things that need to be criticized like caste violence etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

TejasMk3 said:


> Oh no... Philosophy is next target of communal forces
> Adi Shankaracharya birth anniversary to be celebrated as Philosopher’s Day - The Economic Times
> 
> They had no issues with him when he criticizes Hindu stuff, but when he takes one movie on Islamic terror, he becomes RW/Hindutvaadi etc
> 
> KH imo is a culturally hindu guy but aethist guy, with a little bit of sickularism. His movies do have Hindu concepts, but he tends to give logical explanations to them and criticizes some things that need to be criticized like caste violence etc.



KH is a Communist, He has always been a communist. His father was a communist and his Brother was a communist leader. 

But like Sudheer Kulkarni in his later years he is confused where he wants to be

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Tej Pratap Yadav, Lalu Yadav's Debutant Son, Repeats Oath After Flub

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Bitter Melon said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667399532481658880



Siddu is turning out to be a blessing for AP & TG.

TG is doing it's best to attract Pharmaceutical, IT & Aerospace investments from Karnataka.
Amazon picks Telangana for fulfilment centre; Karnataka investment on hold - timesofindia-economictimes

CBN is doing everything he can to get investments in every field. A lot of industrial & defence cum aerospace investments have been made in the region of Rayalaseema which is just beside Bengaluru.

Not to mention the Hero Factory investment deal (which was supposed to be made in Karnataka )which CBN snatched away to AP just a few months after he came to power.
-----------------------------------------------------------
@Srinivas @danger007 @itachii Chudandi annalu, venkiaha garu manaa AP ke eni illu icchadu PM gram aawas yojna kinda.
2,28,000 houses for urban poor cleared under Housing for All Mission



magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667377128715849728
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667377825091948544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667380596797124608
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667381366707716097
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667382092024516609
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667382894940188673
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667383659314331654
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667384367560306688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667385117648687104
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667385896417624064


There was so much potential within this conference.. I expected better.

Anyway this is just the beginning, let us not forget. Mistakes/incompetence like this should be remembered, pointed out & the organisers must make sure this never happens again.

By the way who were the gyaanis who made those above statemements?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShrestaBharath

is it same Anand grover who is the prosecutor for 2G case?


----------



## TejasMk3

Not sure if posted earlier:

Jan Dhan Yojana 5.37 crore bank a/cs deposits grow from Rs 4.27 lakh to Rs 27,000 crore in a year - The Economic Times

Since its launch in September last year, the share of non-operative or zero balance accounts has slid to 36 per cent from 77 per cent earlier. About 19 crore accounts have been opened with about Rs 27,000 crore balance; it was a meagre Rs 4.27 lakh in 5.37 crore bank accounts more than a year ago, show government data.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Why doesn't Arundhati Roy give up Man Booker over Syrian crisis, asks Anupam Kher - News

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bitter Melon

Darmashkian said:


> Siddu is turning out to be a blessing for AP & TG.
> 
> TG is doing it's best to attract Pharmaceutical, IT & Aerospace investments from Karnataka.
> Amazon picks Telangana for fulfilment centre; Karnataka investment on hold - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> CBN is doing everything he can to get investments in every field. A lot of industrial & defence cum aerospace investments have been made in the region of Rayalaseema which is just beside Bengaluru.
> 
> Not to mention the Hero Factory investment deal (which was supposed to be made in Karnataka )which CBN snatched away to AP just a few months after he came to power.


Siddhu is a one man demolition squad. He is single handedly destroying Karnataka with amazing efficiency and speed. The whole of Karnataka is now a garbage state. Seculars were celebrating when he announced Shaadi Bhagya and other stupid Bhagya scemes for Muslim women to get married. Now that is all this state can afford. Paying to marry off Muslims. We dont need to repair roads, purchase or invest in electricity generation, provide jobs. Nothing. Seculars ki Jai ho!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

Anyone who kills cows has no right to live in India: Harish Rawat | The Indian Express

Et tu, Congress? Uttarakhand CM Harish Rawat says cow killers have no right to live in India - Firstpost



Uttarakhand Chief Minister Denies Saying 'Cow Killers Can't Live in India'

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Noted lawyer Indira Jaising’s firm Lawyers Collective, where her husband Anand Grover also has a stake, has been served notice by the Ministry of Home Affairs for allegedly violating foreign funds norms by receiving foreign contribution when she held the office of Additional Solicitor-General (ASG) during the UPA regime. Ms. Jaising could not be reached for comments immediately.

*Ms. Jaising is currently representing Gujarat-based social activist Teesta Setalvad in a foreign fund violation case against the latter’s Sabrang Trust and Citizens for Justice and Peace.*

Mr. Grover petitioned the Supreme Court in the dead of night to hear the plea of death row convict Yakub Memon, just hours before he was to hang in a Nagpur prison in July 2015.

The MHA said they had sent a notice to the Lawyers Collective and have asked them to furnish details about all the foreign contributions they received from organisations like the Ford Foundation and the Open Society Foundation. The notice was served on November 5, 2015.

The MHA acted after receiving a complaint from Raj Kumar Sharma, a Jaipur resident.

*The notice served by the MHA says, “Whereas a preliminary assessment of records revealed that Lawyer’s Collective, when its Secretary Ms Indira Jaising (Chief Functionary) was a ‘public servant’ employed as Additional Solicitor General (ASG) by the Govt of India, during the financial years 2009-10 to 2011-12, received foreign contribution of Rs.11,67,37,584. As per Section 3(1)(c) of FCRA 2010, a Government servant or employee of any corporation or any other body controlled or owned by the Government is prohibited from receiving foreign contribution, thereby violating Section 3(1)(c) of FCRA.”*

Indira Jaising’s Lawyers Collective served Home Ministry notice : The Hindu - Mobile edition

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

----------------------------------------
Police files case against CSI pastor for posting pornographic video | The News Minute

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

St. Stephen’s bends its constitution for the Church | education$higher-studies | Hindustan Times

A draft amendment circulated by principal Valson Thampu proposes to hand over student admissions and faculty appointments to the college’s supreme council, leaving the governing body toothless. It also empowers the principal to take disciplinary action against students or staff, independent of the governing body, which till now had a say in the matter.

The current supreme council is made up of five Church of North India (CNI) members and the principal. It was earlier responsible only for appointing the principal and safeguarding the college’s minority status.
...

Teachers fear that the amendment, if passed, would destroy the “secular and intellectual” fabric of the Delhi University college. “This is being done to establish oligarchy of Christians who will run the institution as they like. The new constitution removes the system of checks and balances. The secular and intellectual interest of the institution is being compromised by vested interests who have already brought bad name to the college,” said a senior teacher, who has been a governing body member.

“All of a sudden, the principal will also have the power to decide on staff increments,” said Nandita Narain, a teacher.

“Now what is the legitimacy of the changes that are being brought? Moreover, the college is a government-funded institution and CNI does not even give 5% that they are supposed to give, so why is so much power being vested in them,” she asked.


Govt funded college totally run by the church...with clergy deciding everything. RTE screwing schools. Heard they are working on a new education policy, need it fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Ford Foundation-funded Indian organizations via FCRA: 2006-2012 | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

ranjeet said:


> Ford Foundation-funded Indian organizations via FCRA: 2006-2012 | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts



I am so glad I contributed a little money to the founding of this site when it was initially set up. They are doing excellent work and are really shaping up well. People please fund sites and folks like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

SanjeevaniButi said:


> Its self explanatory,
> 
> The BJP national leadership is reported to be keen on replicating here the model it claims to have* successfully experimented in Goa*, where the party had won the confidence of the Christian community to access power. The party had made a similar move prior to the Lok Sabha elections and this had to a certain extent reflected in the performance of some of its candidates too.



Let's hope this works 


Bitter Melon said:


> I am so glad I contributed a little money to the founding of this site when it was initially set up. They are doing excellent work and are really shaping up well. People please fund sites and folks like this.



Satya wachan.mein khud to kuch zyada nahi karsakta toh inko hi donate kardeta hu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

Darmashkian said:


> Siddu is turning out to be a blessing for AP & TG.
> 
> TG is doing it's best to attract Pharmaceutical, IT & Aerospace investments from Karnataka.
> Amazon picks Telangana for fulfilment centre; Karnataka investment on hold - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> CBN is doing everything he can to get investments in every field. A lot of industrial & defence cum aerospace investments have been made in the region of Rayalaseema which is just beside Bengaluru.
> 
> Not to mention the Hero Factory investment deal (which was supposed to be made in Karnataka )which CBN snatched away to AP just a few months after he came to power.
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> @Srinivas @danger007 @itachii Chudandi annalu, venkiaha garu manaa AP ke eni illu icchadu PM gram aawas yojna kinda.
> 2,28,000 houses for urban poor cleared under Housing for All Mission
> 
> 
> There was so much potential within this conference.. I expected better.
> 
> Anyway this is just the beginning, let us not forget. Mistakes/incompetence like this should be remembered, pointed out & the organisers must make sure this never happens again.
> 
> By the way who were the gyaanis who madee those above statemements?



elections mundu chala promise chesaru, regular ga states ku ravalsinavi matram isthunaru nothing more... just stunts only, regular allocations nu zoom Chesi chupistunnaru..


----------



## INS_Vikrant



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> Greenpeace India's Shutdown Put on Hold by Madras High Court
> 
> every time... Madra HC throws a spanner in the works! Any decision by the central govt should be beyond the jurisdiction of state courts.. & only SC should have a say! What say? @ranjeet @magudi @Star Wars @Nair saab @SarthakGanguly


Either way, the foriegn funding that Greenpeace India was surviving off has been cut, now they (Greenpeace India) are going back and forth between the courts and their disruptive agenda is all but over in India. Hopefully they are bled dry by these court proceedings and have a long slow death.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667740214119391233

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> Firstly, this was not a decision of the central government, it was a state government ban _(Tamil Nadu Registrar of Societies). _From the beginning , it looked like a bit of an overreach. A ban for not filing returns within the stipulated time? Too heavy handed.


Oh well..same difference. This is not the first time Madras HC tried to bail out Greenpeace from a govt directive. If I can remember, last time around they put a stay on central govt's decision to freeze all Greenpeace accounts. Greenpeace was allowed to operate some bank accounts. I think this is judicial activism while Govt of India is trying to clean the mess created by these foreign funded NGOs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667854859102588928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Not sure if posted earlier, just came across this:

Fifty top scholars take on Leftist historians for denying India's knowledge systems and force-fitting history into ideology - Firstpost

_On 26 October, 53 Indian historians voiced alarm at what they perceived to be the country’s “highly vitiated atmosphere” and protested against attempts to impose “legislated history, a manufactured image of the past, glorifying certain aspects of it and denigrating others....” This was soon followed by an “Open letter from overseas historians and social scientists”, 176 of them, warning against “a dangerously pervasive atmosphere of narrowness, intolerance and bigotry” and “a monolithic and flattened view of India's history.”_

_Such closely-linked statements appearing with clockwork regularity in India and abroad — there have been several more from various “intellectual” circles — are a well-orchestrated campaign to create a bogeyman and cry wolf. They are neither intellectual nor academic in substance, but ideological and, much more so, political._

_As historians, archaeologists and academics specializing in diverse aspects of Indian civilization, we wish to respond to these hypocritical attempts to claim the moral high ground. Many of the signatories of the above two statements by Indian and “overseas” historians have been part of a politico-ideological apparatus which, from the 1970s onward, has come to dominate most historical bodies in the country, including the Indian Council of Historical Research (ICHR), and imposed its blinkered view of Indian historiography on the whole academic discipline.

Anchored mainly in Marxist historiography and leftist ideology, with a few borrowings from postmodernism, the Annales School, Subaltern and other studies, this new School, which may be called “Leftist” for want of a better term, has become synonymous with a number of abusive and unscholarly practises; among them:_

_1. *A reductionist approach viewing the evolution of Indian society almost entirely through the prism of the caste system*, emphasizing its mechanisms of “exclusion” while neglecting those of integration without which Indian society would have disintegrated long ago._

_2. *A near-complete erasure of India’s knowledge systems in every field —philosophical, linguistic, literary, scientific, medical, technological or artistic — and a general underemphasis of India’s important contributions to other cultures and civilizations . In this, the Leftist School has been a faithful inheritor of colonial historiography, except that it no longer has the excuse of ignorance. Yet it claims to provide an accurate and “scientific” portrayal of India!*_

_3. *A denial of the continuity and originality of India’s Hindu-Buddhist-Jain-Sikh culture , ignoring the work of generations of Indian and Western Indologists.* Hindu identity, especially, has been a pet aversion of this School, which has variously portrayed it as being disconnected from Vedic antecedents, irrational, superstitious, regressive, barbaric — ultimately “imagined” and, by implication, illegitimate._

_4. *A refusal to acknowledge the well-documented darker chapters of Indian history , in particular the brutality of many Muslim rulers and their numerous Buddhist, Jain, Hindu and occasionally Christian and Muslim victims (ironically, some of these tyrants are glorified today)*; the brutal intolerance of the Church in Goa, Kerala and Puducherry; and the state-engineered economic and cultural impoverishment of India under the British rule. While history worldwide has wisely called for millions of nameless victims to be remembered, Indian victims have had to suffer a second death, that of oblivion, and often even derision._

_5. *A neglect of tribal histories : For all its claims to give a voice to “marginalized” or “oppressed” sections of Indian society, the Leftist School has hardly allowed a space to India’s tribal communities and the rich contributions of their tribal belief systems and heritage. When it has condescended to take notice, it has generally been to project Hindu culture and faith traditions as inimical to tribal cultures and beliefs, whereas in reality the latter have much more in common with the former than with the religions imposed on them through militant conversions.*_

_6. *A biased and defective use of sources* : Texts as well as archaeological or epigraphic evidence have been misread or selectively used to fit preconceived theories. Advances of Indological researches in the last few decades have been ignored, as have been Indian or Western historians, archaeologists, anthropologists who have differed from the Leftist School. Archaeologists who developed alternative perspectives after considerable research have been sidelined or negatively branded. Scientific inputs from many disciplines, from palaeo-environmental to genetic studies have been neglected._

_7. *A disquieting absence of professional ethics : The Leftist School has not academically critiqued dissenting Indian historians, preferring to dismiss them as “Nationalist” or “communal”*. Many academics have suffered discrimination, virtual ostracism and loss of professional opportunities because they would not toe the line, enforced through political support since the days of Nurul Hasan. The Indian History Congress and the ICHR, among other institutions, became arenas of power play and political as well as financial manipulation. In effect, the Leftist School succeeded in projecting itself as the one and only, crushing debate and dissent and polarizing the academic community._

_*While we reject attempts to portray India’s past as a glorious and perfect golden age, we condemn the far more pernicious imposition by the Leftist School of a “legislated history”, which has presented an alienating and debilitating self-image to generations of Indian students, and promoted contempt for their civilizational heritage. The “values and traditions of plurality that India had always cherished in the past” are precisely those this School has never practised. We call for an unbiased and rigorous new historiography of India.*




1. Dr. Dilip K. Chakrabarti , Emeritus Professor, Cambridge University, UK; Dean, Centre of Historical and Civilizational Studies, Vivekananda International Foundation, Chanakyapuri, Delhi; member, ICHR

2. Dr. Saradindu Mukherji , historian, retired from Delhi University; member, ICHR

3. Dr. Nanditha Krishna , Director, CPR Institute of Indological Research, Chennai; member, ICHR

4. Dr. M.D. Srinivas , former professor of theoretical physics; former vice-chairman, Indian Institute of Advanced Study; chairman, Centre for Policy Studies, Chennai; member, ICHR

5. Dr. Meenakshi Jain , associate professor of history, Delhi University; member, ICHR

6. Michel Danino , guest professor, IIT Gandhinagar; member, ICHR

7. Prof. B.B. Lal , former Director General, Archaeological Survey of India

8. Dr. R.S. Bisht , former Joint Director General, Archaeological Survey of India

9. Dr. R. Nagaswamy , former Director of Archaeology, Govt. of Tamil Nadu; Vice Chancellor, Sri Chandrasekharendra Saraswathi Viswa Mahavidyalaya, Kanchipuram

10. Dr. B.M. Pande , Former Director, Archaeological Survey of India

11. Prof. Dayanath Tripathi , former Chairman, ICHR; former Head, Dept. of Ancient History, Archaeology and Culture, D.D.U. Gorakhpur University, Gorakhpur; former Visiting Professor at Cambridge, British Academy

12. Prof. R.C. Agrawal , President, Rock Art Society of India; former Member Secretary of ICHR

13. Prof. K.V. Raman , former professor of Ancient Indian History & Archaeology, University of Madras

14. Dr. Padma Subrahmanyam , Dancer and Research Scholar

15. Prof. Kapil Kapoor , former Rector, Jawaharlal Nehru University, New Delhi; Chancellor, Mahatma Gandhi Antararashtriya Hindi Vishwavidyalaya, Wardha (Maharashtra)

16. Prof. Madhu Kishwar , Professor, Centre for the Study of Developing Societies, New Delhi

17. Dr. Chandrakala Padia , Vice Chancellor, Maharaja Ganga Singh University (Rajasthan); Chairperson, Indian Institute of Advanced Study, Shimla

18. Sachchidanand Sahai , Ph.D. (Paris), National Professor in Epigraphy, Ministry of Culture, Government of India, Advisor to Preah Vihear National Authority under the Royal Government of Cambodia; member, ICHR

19. Dr. J.K. Bajaj , Director Centre for Policy Studies, Former Member ICSSR

20. Dr. Makarand Paranjape , Professor of English, JNU; Visiting Global South Fellow, University of Tuebingen

21. Dr. Nikhiles Guha , former professor of history, University of Kalyani, West Bengal; member, ICHR

22. Prof. Issac C.I. , member, ICHR

23. Prof. (Dr.) Purabi Roy , member, ICHR

24. Prof. Jagbir Singh , Former Professor and Head, Dept. of Punjabi, University of Delhi; Life Fellow, Punjabi University, Patiala.

25. Dr. G.J. Sudhakar , former Associate Professor, Dept. of History, Loyola College, Chennai

26. Dr. Bharat Gupt , Former Associate Professor, Delhi University

27. Prof. O.P. Kejariwal , Central Information Commissioner & Nehru Fellow

28. Dr. S.C. Bhattacharya , former Professor and HOD, Ancient History, Culture and Archaeology, Allahabad University; former National Fellow, IIAS, Shimla

29. Prof. S.K. Chakraborty , former professor, Management Centre for Human Values, Indian Institute of Management Calcutta

30. Dr. Amarjiva Lochan , Associate Professor in History, Delhi University; President, South and Southeast Asian Association for the Study of Culture & Religion (SSEASR) under IAHR, affiliated to the UNESCO

31. Dr. R.N. Iyengar , Distinguished Professor, Jain University, Bangalore

32. Professor (Dr) R. Nath , former Professor of History, University of Rajasthan, Jaipur

33. Kirit Mankodi , archaeologist, consultant to Project for Indian Cultural Studies, Mumbai

34. Prof. K. Ramasubramanian , Cell for Indian Science and Technology in Sanskrit, IIT Bombay; Council Member International Union for History and Philosophy of Science; member, Rashtriya Sanksrit Parishad

35. Dr. M.S. Sriram , Retired Professor and Head, Department of Theoretical Physics, University of Madras; Member Editorial Board, Indian Journal of History of Science; Former Member, Research Council for History of Science, INSA

36. Dr. Amartya Kumar Dutta , Professor of Mathematics, Indian Statistical Institute, Kolkata

37. Dr. Godabarisha Mishra , Professor and Head, Dept. of Philosophy, University of Madras

38. Dr. R. Ganesh , Shathavadhani, Sanskrit scholar

39. Sri Banwari , Academic and Journalist; former Resident Editor, Jansatta

40. Dr. S. Krishnan , Associate Professor, Dept of Mathematics, IIT Bombay

41. Dr. Rajnish Kumar Mishra , Associate Professor, Special Centre for Sanskrit Studies, Jawaharlal Nehru University, New Delhi

42. Dr. Vikram Sampath , Director, Symbiosis School of Media and Communication; former Director of Indira Gandhi National Centre for the Arts (IGNCA) - SRC; historian and author

43. Prof. K. Gopinath , Indian Institute of Science, Bangalore

44. Prof. M.A. Venkatakrishnan , former Professor and Head, Dept. of Vaishnavism, Madras University

45. Dr. Sumathi Krishnan , Musician and Musicologist

46. Dr. Prema Nandakumar , Author and translator

47. Dr. Santosh Kumar Shukla , Associate Professor, Special Centre for Sanskrit Studies, Jawaharlal Nehru University, New Delhi

48. Siniruddha Dash, former Professor & Head,Dept. of Sanskrit, University of Madras 

49. Dr.Mamata Mishra, Managing Trustee, Prof. K.V. Sarma Research Foundation

50. Dr.Chithra Madhavan, historian and epigraphist

Click to expand...

_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Finally I am back in this forum sub section (been banned from here since Bihar elections)

What a wallop that was , but I guess y'all have moved on to other topics of discussion mostly


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> Not sure if posted earlier, just came across this:
> 
> Fifty top scholars take on Leftist historians for denying India's knowledge systems and force-fitting history into ideology - Firstpost
> 
> _On 26 October, 53 Indian historians voiced alarm at what they perceived to be the country’s “highly vitiated atmosphere” and protested against attempts to impose “legislated history, a manufactured image of the past, glorifying certain aspects of it and denigrating others....” This was soon followed by an “Open letter from overseas historians and social scientists”, 176 of them, warning against “a dangerously pervasive atmosphere of narrowness, intolerance and bigotry” and “a monolithic and flattened view of India's history.”_
> 
> _Such closely-linked statements appearing with clockwork regularity in India and abroad — there have been several more from various “intellectual” circles — are a well-orchestrated campaign to create a bogeyman and cry wolf. They are neither intellectual nor academic in substance, but ideological and, much more so, political._
> 
> _As historians, archaeologists and academics specializing in diverse aspects of Indian civilization, we wish to respond to these hypocritical attempts to claim the moral high ground. Many of the signatories of the above two statements by Indian and “overseas” historians have been part of a politico-ideological apparatus which, from the 1970s onward, has come to dominate most historical bodies in the country, including the Indian Council of Historical Research (ICHR), and imposed its blinkered view of Indian historiography on the whole academic discipline.
> 
> Anchored mainly in Marxist historiography and leftist ideology, with a few borrowings from postmodernism, the Annales School, Subaltern and other studies, this new School, which may be called “Leftist” for want of a better term, has become synonymous with a number of abusive and unscholarly practises; among them:_
> 
> _1. *A reductionist approach viewing the evolution of Indian society almost entirely through the prism of the caste system*, emphasizing its mechanisms of “exclusion” while neglecting those of integration without which Indian society would have disintegrated long ago._
> 
> _2. *A near-complete erasure of India’s knowledge systems in every field —philosophical, linguistic, literary, scientific, medical, technological or artistic — and a general underemphasis of India’s important contributions to other cultures and civilizations . In this, the Leftist School has been a faithful inheritor of colonial historiography, except that it no longer has the excuse of ignorance. Yet it claims to provide an accurate and “scientific” portrayal of India!*_
> 
> _3. *A denial of the continuity and originality of India’s Hindu-Buddhist-Jain-Sikh culture , ignoring the work of generations of Indian and Western Indologists.* Hindu identity, especially, has been a pet aversion of this School, which has variously portrayed it as being disconnected from Vedic antecedents, irrational, superstitious, regressive, barbaric — ultimately “imagined” and, by implication, illegitimate._
> 
> _4. *A refusal to acknowledge the well-documented darker chapters of Indian history , in particular the brutality of many Muslim rulers and their numerous Buddhist, Jain, Hindu and occasionally Christian and Muslim victims (ironically, some of these tyrants are glorified today)*; the brutal intolerance of the Church in Goa, Kerala and Puducherry; and the state-engineered economic and cultural impoverishment of India under the British rule. While history worldwide has wisely called for millions of nameless victims to be remembered, Indian victims have had to suffer a second death, that of oblivion, and often even derision._
> 
> _5. *A neglect of tribal histories : For all its claims to give a voice to “marginalized” or “oppressed” sections of Indian society, the Leftist School has hardly allowed a space to India’s tribal communities and the rich contributions of their tribal belief systems and heritage. When it has condescended to take notice, it has generally been to project Hindu culture and faith traditions as inimical to tribal cultures and beliefs, whereas in reality the latter have much more in common with the former than with the religions imposed on them through militant conversions.*_
> 
> _6. *A biased and defective use of sources* : Texts as well as archaeological or epigraphic evidence have been misread or selectively used to fit preconceived theories. Advances of Indological researches in the last few decades have been ignored, as have been Indian or Western historians, archaeologists, anthropologists who have differed from the Leftist School. Archaeologists who developed alternative perspectives after considerable research have been sidelined or negatively branded. Scientific inputs from many disciplines, from palaeo-environmental to genetic studies have been neglected._
> 
> _7. *A disquieting absence of professional ethics : The Leftist School has not academically critiqued dissenting Indian historians, preferring to dismiss them as “Nationalist” or “communal”*. Many academics have suffered discrimination, virtual ostracism and loss of professional opportunities because they would not toe the line, enforced through political support since the days of Nurul Hasan. The Indian History Congress and the ICHR, among other institutions, became arenas of power play and political as well as financial manipulation. In effect, the Leftist School succeeded in projecting itself as the one and only, crushing debate and dissent and polarizing the academic community._
> 
> _*While we reject attempts to portray India’s past as a glorious and perfect golden age, we condemn the far more pernicious imposition by the Leftist School of a “legislated history”, which has presented an alienating and debilitating self-image to generations of Indian students, and promoted contempt for their civilizational heritage. The “values and traditions of plurality that India had always cherished in the past” are precisely those this School has never practised. We call for an unbiased and rigorous new historiography of India.*
> _


Thx for posting this


----------



## itachii

Darmashkian said:


> Not to mention the Hero Factory investment deal (which was supposed to be made in Karnataka )which CBN snatched away to AP just a few months after he came to power.



Things like these prove that CBN is the best thing to happen to A.P. during the congi rule we lost precious chance to turn in to an automobile hub. we lost big companies like volkswagon and Nissan to neighbor states(though kiran kumar tried his best to bring it to chittor) not to mention the ysr govt cancelling the F1 track in hyd.
-----------------------------------------------------------


Darmashkian said:


> @Srinivas @danger007 @itachii Chudandi annalu, venkiaha garu manaa AP ke eni illu icchadu PM gram aawas yojna kinda.
> 2,28,000 houses for urban poor cleared under Housing for All Mission


TBH, I always felt A.P received good no. of central Institutions and schemes favoring it even without special status. Nevertheless we should put pressure on the central govt to grant the state its promised spl status



Echo_419 said:


> Let's hope this works
> 
> 
> Satya wachan.mein khud to kuch zyada nahi karsakta toh inko hi donate kardeta hu



bro, did u start writing articles in RW magazines ?? If so post them here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

itachii said:


> Things like these prove that CBN is the best thing to happen to A.P. during the congi rule we lost precious chance to turn in to an automobile hub. we lost big companies like volkswagon and Nissan to neighbor states(though kiran kumar tried his best to bring it to chittor) not to mention the ysr govt cancelling the F1 track in hyd.
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> TBH, I always felt A.P received good no. of central Institutions and schemes favoring it even without special status. Nevertheless we should put pressure on the central govt to grant the state its promised spl status
> 
> 
> 
> bro, did u start writing articles in RW magazines ?? If so post them here.



I have written some articles for the Frustrated Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

I-T circular on nuns, priests upheld by HC - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667960863156928512

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

TejasMk3 said:


> St. Stephen’s bends its constitution for the Church | education$higher-studies | Hindustan Times
> 
> A draft amendment circulated by principal Valson Thampu proposes to hand over student admissions and faculty appointments to the college’s supreme council, leaving the governing body toothless. It also empowers the principal to take disciplinary action against students or staff, independent of the governing body, which till now had a say in the matter.
> 
> The current supreme council is made up of five Church of North India (CNI) members and the principal. It was earlier responsible only for appointing the principal and safeguarding the college’s minority status.
> ...
> 
> Teachers fear that the amendment, if passed, would destroy the “secular and intellectual” fabric of the Delhi University college. “This is being done to establish oligarchy of Christians who will run the institution as they like. The new constitution removes the system of checks and balances. The secular and intellectual interest of the institution is being compromised by vested interests who have already brought bad name to the college,” said a senior teacher, who has been a governing body member.
> 
> “All of a sudden, the principal will also have the power to decide on staff increments,” said Nandita Narain, a teacher.
> 
> “Now what is the legitimacy of the changes that are being brought? Moreover, the college is a government-funded institution and CNI does not even give 5% that they are supposed to give, so why is so much power being vested in them,” she asked.
> 
> 
> Govt funded college totally run by the church...with clergy deciding everything. RTE screwing schools. Heard they are working on a new education policy, need it fast.



WTF is Smriti Irani doing 



ranjeet said:


> I-T circular on nuns, priests upheld by HC - The Times of India



Rising Intolerance  ...... tax wapsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SanjeevaniButi said:


> WTF is Smriti Irani doing
> 
> 
> 
> Rising Intolerance  ...... tax wapsi.



Muje aisa kyu lag raha hai ki Smriti ne disappoint karna hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SanjeevaniButi

Echo_419 said:


> Muje aisa kyu lag raha hai ki Smriti ne disappoint karna hai



I am not sure what her target and KRA it, It should be made public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

SanjeevaniButi said:


> I am not sure what her target and KRA it, It should be made public.



I agree,aise lag raha hai HRD ministry par blackout hogaya hai


----------



## Darmashkian

itachii said:


> Things like these prove that CBN is the best thing to happen to A.P. during the congi rule we lost precious chance to turn in to an automobile hub. we lost big companies like volkswagon and Nissan to neighbor states(though kiran kumar tried his best to bring it to chittor) not to mention the ysr govt cancelling the F1 track in hyd.
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> TBH, I always felt A.P received good no. of central Institutions and schemes favoring it even without special status. Nevertheless we should put pressure on the central govt to grant the state its promised spl status
> 
> bro, did u start writing articles in RW magazines ?? If so post them here.


AP can't get special status, we don't fit the requirements & if we get it by any miracle, the other states will create a lot of unnecessary drama.

What AP needs instead of a special status is a hefty & big special package from the centre+ incentives & other measures to encourage industry & investment in AP+money for our capital+fulfillment of other promises made in the bill
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Echo_419 said:


> I have written some articles for the Frustrated Indian


Do you guys think I should start writing & sending articles to RW publications/websites, I was asked by some to do so. 

& are you a member of the TFI team?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> AP can't get special status, we don't fit the requirements & if we get it by any miracle, the other states will create a lot of unnecessary drama.
> 
> What AP needs instead of a special status is a hefty & big special package from the centre+ incentives & other measures to encourage industry & investment in AP+money for our capital+fulfillment of other promises made in the bill
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should start writing & sending articles to RW publications/websites, I was asked by some to do so.
> 
> & are you a member of the TFI team?



Yes you should & yes i am one of their columnist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Do you guys* think I should start writing & sending articles to RW publications/websites,* I was asked by some to do so.




Yes

Btw 19 year olds with Ashok Singhalji as dp - this is my idea of INDIA 



Echo_419 said:


> Yes you should & yes i am one of their columnist



Give link to your articles when up

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

& right wingers say don't compare us with ISIS.


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> & right wingers say don't compare us with ISIS.
> View attachment 273700



Do you want me to post pictures of Sikhs with Swords or Guns 
Or better yet tell me even 1 incident where RSS has used guns.I know you hate BJP but I beg you plz don't let your hate for BJP become hate for Hindus



magudi said:


> Yes
> 
> Btw 19 year olds with Ashok Singhalji as dp - this is my idea of INDIA
> 
> 
> 
> Give link to your articles when up




K

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> *Do you want me to post pictures of Sikhs with Swords or Guns *
> Or better yet tell me even 1 incident where RSS has used guns.I know you hate BJP but I beg you plz don't let your hate for BJP become hate for Hindus



Dont go there just ignore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

Can someone please tag the intolerance outrage brigade..... Where are the protests when Nitish Kumar appoints Lalu's son as Dep CM of Bihar?? 
Sahitya akedemi is sleeping now? 
What about writers and poets?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

MilSpec said:


> Can someone please tag the intolerance outrage brigade..... Where are the protests when Nitish Kumar appoints Lalu's son as Dep CM of Bihar??
> Sahitya akedemi is sleeping now?
> What about writers and poets?



Err....the Bihar elections are over. Do you hear anything now? Jay Panda (BJD Member of Parliament) was correct.

Perceptions matter: It’s no coincidence that the narrative of rising intolerance has been peaking around elections - TOI Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

MilSpec said:


> Where are the protests when Nitish Kumar appoints Lalu's son as Dep CM of Bihar??



Biharis and Sickulars will have to learn it the hard way.

Competitive federalism is gonna leave them in the lurch, they will be crying in just a few years time I bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Congress ignores Farooq Abdullah's idea of Nitish Kumar as PM candidate - The Times of India

@Rain Man in some thread you were suggesting Nitish as PM candidate.Here you go

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MilSpec

magudi said:


> Congress ignores Farooq Abdullah's idea of Nitish Kumar as PM candidate - The Times of India
> 
> @Rain Man in some thread you were suggesting Nitish as PM candidate.Here you go


no outrage?


----------



## Darmashkian

MilSpec said:


> no outrage?


No need for any outrage.
Casteist,illiterate,dynastic,imbecilic,enemy of vikas & propagator of gundagardi Lalu is "secular" & wears the topi ..  






----
& unlike Modi, he won't help in developing India & will help secular forces triumph over communal ones at the end of the day, so why bother outraging against him?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





 "My Scams will go on"  =D 

P.S.:-I think Bihar is the ship

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## magudi

MilSpec said:


> no outrage?



I think Biharis may have bought us some outrage free period till UP elections

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Must be from Srinagar, Sopore or Ganderbal. Ask it.


Baramulla. 



> What was it saying btw?


He said that he wants Kashmir to be independent. 
He said this (don't mind his English)....

If U have a heart n have feelings.. 
U can realize.. 
U can Understand.. 
Every day Indian forces makes brutal killings in kashmir.. 
Y.. Everyday they teases our mothers n sisters.. 
Y Everyday 
They teases n forces our youths to pick up the gun.. 
Y Mam..
U cannot imagine our ground situation.. 




> And How DID YOU feel when confronted with the reality?


Shocked!
He had sent a few pictures to me (which I can not upload here because it's graphic).


----------



## magudi

Aminroop said:


> Baramulla.
> 
> 
> He said that he wants Kashmir to be independent.
> He said this (don't mind his English)....
> 
> If U have a heart n have feelings..
> U can realize..
> U can Understand..
> Every day Indian forces makes brutal killings in kashmir..
> Y.. Everyday they teases our mothers n sisters..
> Y Everyday
> They teases n forces our youths to pick up the gun..
> Y Mam..
> U cannot imagine our ground situation..



All of which is true


----------



## Mamsalaphala

magudi said:


> All of which is true



Solution ?


----------



## Bitter Melon

ranjeet said:


> I-T circular on nuns, priests upheld by HC - The Times of India



The Madras high court has* granted status quo against a circular of the central government* saying salary of the nuns and priests teaching in colleges cannot be exempted from tax deduction at source (TDS).

What does that mean? Is it against the circular or upholding the circular? Confusing write up.


----------



## Mamsalaphala

Bitter Melon said:


> The Madras high court has* granted status quo against a circular of the central government* saying salary of the nuns and priests teaching in colleges cannot be exempted from tax deduction at source (TDS).
> 
> What does that mean? Is it against the circular or upholding the circular? Confusing write up.



TDS to be deducted at source. Nun ho ya Bun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Dont go there just ignore



I tried my best but sali had hoti hai 
Hindu koh koi bhi aake taphad mar jataa jai aajkal 
Do these people want us to role over & die to maintain the srcule fabric of the country

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Nilgiri said:


> Biharis and Sickulars will have to learn it the hard way.
> 
> Competitive federalism is gonna leave them in the lurch, they will be crying in just a few years time I bet.



Bihar have been a political laboratory since 1980s- Where local and central leaders have used it to test their projects which they implement elsewhere- While the people have been the worst suffering- Let me give you an example-

After division of Jharkhand Bihar was being given special status by AB Vajpayee in 2002- Nitish tells him to stop and said If he does that Lalu will never lose an election for next 20 years- 2005 Nitish becomes CM but the players at the center have changed- congress is least bothered about Bihar and stalls every infra- project started by NDA was stalled- now If NDA again repeats the same only the people will suffer- I am quiet sure they wont do any such thing- Modi must be the statesman irrespective of what may happen in 2019- 

As for MGB- Just sit an watch for interesting times ahead-



MilSpec said:


> no outrage?



A spineless and weak man like Nitish is what fits in the frame of 3rd front supported by Congress- However Nitish is also a paranoid person so It may also backfire-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Bang Galore said:


> Err....the Bihar elections are over. Do you hear anything now? Jay Panda (BJD Member of Parliament) was correct.
> 
> Perceptions matter: It’s no coincidence that the narrative of rising intolerance has been peaking around elections - TOI Blogs


Means we are going to see a repeat of this nonsense for every election! ...

Does being in opposition in India now mean that you have no duty or responsibility to the country anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamsalaphala

Sky lord said:


> Means we are going to see a repeat of this nonsense for every election! ...
> 
> Does being in opposition in India now mean that you have no duty or responsibility to the country anymore.



The CONgress had no duty or responsibility when they were IN power, what expectations can one have when they are out of power ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Mamsalaphala said:


> Solution ?



Imo in Kashmir it's mostly an Islamic movement under the garb of freedom struggle. They just want an Islamic state and it has nothing to do with freedom or kashmiriyat and any amount of efforts at reconciliation from our part won't yield any results. I say we spend our money wisely.



Sky lord said:


> Means we are going to see a repeat of this nonsense for every election! ...
> 
> Does being in opposition in India now mean that you have no duty or responsibility to the country anymore.



Christians under attack - check 
Muslims under attack - check 
Dalits under attack - check 
Sikhs under attack - check 

I think we've covered almost everything , wondering what's left for next outrage?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> All of which is true


The issue is he doesn't understand why India needs so many soldiers in Kashmir. 
why doesn't anyone blame the abddullah's (and self styled Sher-e-Kashmir)??


----------



## Sky lord

magudi said:


> Christians under attack - check
> Muslims under attack - check
> Dalits under attack - check
> Sikhs under attack - check
> 
> I think we've covered almost everything , wondering what's left for next outrage?



Well presumably going forward minorities are going to come under attack cyclically to coincide with the election cycles of various states. ...or maybe we could take turns? 

Chrisitans under attack - Delhi done 
Muslims under attack - Bihar done 

In future :

Muslims under attack - Assam and Bengal
Sikhs under attack - Punjab
Farmers under attack - Maharashtra ( not too effective as Marathis seem to have brains) 
Chrisitans/Muslims under attack - Kerala 
Muslims under attack - Karnataka ( again seems to be backfiring) 
Tribals under attack - central india mining belt
Dravidians under attack - Tamil Nadu

Seems to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Juggernautjatt said:


> & right wingers say don't compare us with ISIS.
> View attachment 273700



Please run away as fast as you can- get a boat arranged and set sail for west with your types-



Aminroop said:


> The issue is he doesn't understand why India needs so many soldiers in Kashmir.
> why doesn't anyone blame the abddullah's (and self styled Sher-e-Kashmir)??



The problem arises from mainland- people here make fun of Armed forces and AFSPA and dish out their theories all the while knowing there's a continuous military conflict going on there- I know a software engineer working in Hyd and her sister who happen to see the movie Haider and they were all taking like Army are the most evil people- And these two are daughters of a normal Hindu bank manager working in MP-


----------



## magudi

We will let people frame their laws in Delhi: Kejriwal - IBNLive

@Echo_419 Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Do you want me to post pictures of Sikhs with Swords or Guns
> Or better yet tell me even 1 incident where RSS has used guns.I know you hate BJP but I beg you plz don't let your hate for BJP become hate for Hindus
> 
> K


Please explain how does hating RW ideology makes me anti Hindu ? This is the main problem with you RW fans you are in delusion that RSS is whole sanatan dharma in itself & critic of this stupid organisation is anti Hindu dharma. Even large number of Hindus also dislikes RSS. I also beg you to stop declaring every RW critic as muslim,terrorist, pakistani or hindu hater. 
Chill bro, with that post main toh sirf @ranjeet ki poonch main aag lagana chahta tha no hard feelings  
Anyways tumse bhi ek hisab baki hai because tumne delhi elections main Shiromani Abdali Dal Badal ko vote kiya tha. . So tumhe toh main troll karna hi bhool geya regarding bihar results 
But I will do that later because now days we Punjabis are busy in saving our state from despotic leaders 
Punjab minister Maluka ‘slapped’ by villager in Bathinda



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Please run away as fast as you can- get a boat arranged and set sail for west with your types-


After yogis & sadhvis of BJP here comes another desperate travel agent trying to send Indians to west side.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nilgiri said:


> Biharis and Sickulars will have to learn it the hard way.
> 
> Competitive federalism is gonna leave them in the lurch, they will be crying in just a few years time I bet.



Oh, that's easy! You see they can always blame the Center and rest of India for not doing enough for them and then pick up arms - Naxal-style!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> After division of Jharkhand Bihar was being given special status by AB Vajpayee in 2002- Nitish tells him to stop and said If he does that Lalu will never lose an election for next 20 years- 2005 Nitish becomes CM but the players at the center have changed- congress is least bothered about Bihar and stalls every infra- project started by NDA was stalled- now If NDA again repeats the same only the people will suffer- I am quiet sure they wont do any such thing- Modi must be the statesman irrespective of what may happen in 2019-



Modi will provide the funds and whatever central schemes he can muster for the people of Bihar. BJP is not in the business of stalling things for the sake of punishing a regional party. He is not a vindictive person. He knows he needs them to vote for him again in next LS.

However the rest is on Nitish Kumar and his team to deliver.

If he thinks that putting in this level of RJD in his govt is a good thing, what can one do but laugh.

When Bihar really starts to lag in the next few years because of RJD pilfering and corruption...these people better not be blaming Modi and BJP for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Yesterday, I met a genuinely patriotic, and a borderline Hindutvavadi Muslim, who is also a BJP supporter. Off-course, he is only a nominal muslim and does not even go for Namaz, practically an atheist/agonist.


All is not lost. RSS/VHP need to actively proselytise among low class Muslims in rural areas and semi Urban,who do not have Arab ancestry delusions, and bring them into fold of Hindutva. Those not living in Islamic ghetto are prime targets. And Urban Hindutvavadis, need to work on secularising urban Muslims they know who are tilting towards that (apparently, official change of religion is difficult in this class), and use cultural pride as a weapon to bring then into HIndutva fold.


We need to reduce Muslim population from 14% to manageable single digit number. This is difficult, but doable , as eviden from that fact that Dawah in India is not aimed at Hindus, but those Muslims who Islamists sees as crypto-Hindu. We need to reach such Muslims before Jamaat reaches to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> We will let people frame their laws in Delhi: Kejriwal - IBNLive
> 
> @Echo_419 Congratulations



New law 
'People who think that they have the birthright to park anywhere on the road,should be executed'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamsalaphala

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> Yesterday, I met a genuinely patriotic, and a borderline Hindutvavadi Muslim, who is also a BJP supporter. Off-course, he is only a nominal muslim and does not even go for Namaz, practically an atheist/agonist.
> 
> All is not lost. RSS/VHP need to actively proselytise among low class Muslims in rural areas and semi Urban,who do not have Arab ancestry delusions, and bring them into fold of Hindutva. Those not living in Islamic ghetto are prime targets. And Urban Hindutvavadis, need to work on secularising urban Muslims they know who are tilting towards that (apparently, official change of religion is difficult in this class), and use cultural pride as a weapon to bring then into HIndutva fold.
> 
> We need to reduce Muslim population from 14% to manageable single digit number. This is difficult, but doable , as eviden from that fact that Dawah in India is not aimed at Hindus, but those Muslims who Islamists sees as crypto-Hindu. We need to reach such Muslims before Jamaat reaches to them.



Its distasteful to talk of them as "target". Many Indian muslims recognize their Indian ancestry and do not run after "arab" ancestry. As a matter of fact many of them do not eat beef due to this sole fact. For e.g. majority of kahsmiri muslims do not eat beef as a matter of principle. Same is tue for a large number of muslims from Bihar or UP. 

It is also true that its the middle class muslims who are more Fanatical than the poor muslims who don't care much for religion. Same being true for all religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Huskar

Echo_419 said:


> New law
> 'People who think that they have the birthright to park anywhere on the road,should be executed'.


Or anytime someone in Delhi utters "_Mera baap kaun hai jaanta hai_?" ,instant beheading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamsalaphala

Indian "secularism" in action ,

Because Nothing says "I am secular" more than insulting and Mocking the Hindus. 

Because nothing says "Human Rights" Louder than trampling on the "rights of animals to live".

Beef fest planned on human rights day - The Hindu

Osmania University (OU) that houses close to 10,500 students will soon become a venue to assert culinary politics. A section of students of the campus, supported by faculty members, activists and student outfits of other universities in the city *will host a ‘Beef festival’ on the university campus on December 10, World Human Rights Day.*

The festival which is a move towards upholding culinary tastes of marginalised communities will also have the presence of political leaders, writers and ideologues from across the country, organisers of the festival said. *Among those invited to attend the event are novelist, Arundhati Roy, Karnataka Chief Minister Siddaramaiah and Thol Tirumavalavan of VCK party, Tamil Nadu.

*


----------



## danger007

Mamsalaphala said:


> LOL....... you see I am not the one brining in Religion while hiding under the burqa of "secularism" . YOU ARE.
> 
> If everybody though you were a Hindu it only goes to show how NAIVE Indians really are. How innocent they really are which is why its important to wake them up and show them the UGLY reality of Christian Bigotry.
> 
> A christian in PDF is 9 Times more likely to abuse Hindus and Hindtuva than any Indian Muslim in PDF.
> 
> 
> This unfortunately is true outside PDF too. Only like you unwittingly explained, the larger Hindu society is unaware of this due to successful Media Hiding this truth and general Naivety of Indians.





Mamsalaphala said:


> Lets cut the crap Christian Supremacist, by "Indians" you mean "Hindus" ..... why take all this trouble to hide your Bigotry ? It is visible to even the casual observer
> 
> Your real problem is that Hindus have faith in their Religious leaders and gurus and that is what you find disturbing.
> 
> So you need to "mock" their belief and show how "superstitious" the Hindu pagans really are.
> 
> Its funny how Christian like you have no problem with John Abraham selling Skin Whiteners or apply the same logic to everyday Advertisement that come on TV selling everything from soap to Toothbrush.
> 
> 
> 
> Baba Ramdev has far more credibility that these cheap actors who sell lies for money. Baba Ramdev does it for free. That is the difference Bigots like you don't see.
> 
> But I am happy to see so many Bigots craw out of their hole to show their ugly side to the world. Muslims and Christians alike. Amazing, but sadly not surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break your Tirade against Hindu Religious leaders but Facts come in your way of Celebrating your hate.
> 
> How unfortunate for you,
> 
> Pasta or noodles? Baba Ramdev's Patanjali and FSSAI spar | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Baba Ramdev's spokesperson S K Tijarawala put up a statement on social media defending Patanjali's position, saying there was no contravention of any of the food regulatory body's rules. The statement said that Patanjali had received a licence from FSSAI in the "central category" for pasta. According to the FSSAI's own definition, the statement continued, noodles come under the pasta category. (Category of food Items)
> 
> The statement said that FSSAI had granted Patanjali a "relabelling licence", under which they had given contracts to manufacturers who had the appropriate licence for noodles to make this product.
> 
> The statement also said that according to the Bombay High Court, FSSAI did not have the authority to give "product approval", something which the director (product approval) had admitted in a statement on 26 August, 2015.
> 
> Though the FSSAI chairperson Ashish Bahuguna did not reply to dna's queries over phone or email, it was learnt that the body had caught upon the smallest of details in their rules to crack down on Patanjali; the category for pasta includes noodles but not instant noodles. The latter would be any noodles that claims to be cooked in two to three minutes, as Patanjali atta noodles has branded itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Propaganda attempt Fizzled out. Better luck next time.





Mamsalaphala said:


> Don't worry, I will continue to expose your Blind Hate for Hindus.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL........ the "secular" gang tried their best to trap Baba Ramdev ....... but guess what ? Satyamev jayate ..... the Truth Triumphed AGAIN.
> 
> No wonder your lot are Screaming so loudly
> 
> I keep saying "You Christians" because I do not want the reader to be in any doubt about who you are and What you represent. Your Religious bigotry can only be exposed when the world will know that your Hate stems from your Religion and to see a gang of Christians and Muslims attack Baba Ramdev for selling Noodles just take the Cake
> 
> But Not one peep from you lot when Christians priests rape Nuns and Choir boys ..... No out rage then ...... that i


----------



## Mamsalaphala

Butt Hurt Much ?


----------



## magudi

Hindustan is for Hindus: Assam governor - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Juggernautjatt said:


> After yogis & sadhvis of BJP here comes another desperate travel agent trying to send Indians to west side.



On the contrary I was hoping to tag along with you- given the connections/relations your types have in places like Canada and Britain- would help me getting a paid wife for citizenship there-



Nilgiri said:


> Modi will provide the funds and whatever central schemes he can muster for the people of Bihar. BJP is not in the business of stalling things for the sake of punishing a regional party. He is not a vindictive person. He knows he needs them to vote for him again in next LS.
> 
> However the rest is on Nitish Kumar and his team to deliver.
> 
> If he thinks that putting in this level of RJD in his govt is a good thing, what can one do but laugh.
> 
> When Bihar really starts to lag in the next few years because of RJD pilfering and corruption...these people better not be blaming Modi and BJP for that.



Nitish will do what he has been doing- distributing central funds for public appeasement- In Bihar every 10th pass and 12th is 1st divison(you have seen how) and all of them get Rs 10000 for that- girls of BPL(almost every one have got BPL ration card irrepective of their income) get similar amount after they are married also BPL families get Rs 10000 for cremation or Burial of death- every student get Rs 150/month- other than bicycle money(no more bicycles), money for uniform books etc- 

Now he have promised to give Rs 1000/month to unemployed youth-

About RJD what do you think he can do about it- he is a nobody alone he would have hard time competing with Paswan in vote share- may be marginally ahead but no match to RJD or BJP- He is NOT putting RJD- Lalu is putting him in his Govt- There was this trusted ally of Lalu which switched places in JDU and help important cabinet chair in for 10 years he didn't even go to Gandhi maiden for swearing in function- Lalu is now taking control and dealing with rebels with iron hands-

Bihar is already lagging 20 years behind most developed states- places like Kosianchal and Seemanchal are like Sub-Sahara Africa- no infra- all houses of husk and mud- no school no health care- When 16% of electorate(muslims) vote 90% in favor of one side and their voting % dwarfs other communities then what do you expect- an old man's only son died but before lifting his Janaza he and his family goes to vote for MGB such is the paranoia here which was expected- Most have accepted this as their fate and moved on- Which is causing demographical changes both good and bad in other parts on large scale due to migration- One of my christian mallu friend was saying that people in Kerala are now speaking Hindi more due to this-

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

magudi said:


> Congress ignores Farooq Abdullah's idea of Nitish Kumar as PM candidate - The Times of India
> 
> @Rain Man in some thread you were suggesting Nitish as PM candidate.Here you go



I was not suggesting, but speculating, that Congress might get desperate enough to field Nitish to hide their own corrupt and incapable leadership that people have rejected many times in last 2-3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> Hindustan is for Hindus: Assam governor - The Times of India


He did not mean it in that context.He later cleared that he wanted NRC to be unblemished and deviod of any non Indian,irrespective of caste and creed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> He did not mean it in that context.He later cleared that he wanted NRC to be unblemished and deviod of any non Indian,irrespective of caste and creed.



I know right

Tolerance is back guys

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ranjeet

Things which should have been done long time ago.
75 railways stations, 5,000 buildings to get disabled-friendly in 7 months - timesofindia-economictimes

-----------------------------------------------
No annual increment for non-performing employees: 7th Pay panel - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mamsalaphala

magudi said:


> I know right
> 
> Tolerance is back guys



That was Fast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Black money: Enforcement Directorate scanner on Indians named in HSBC list - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> I know right
> 
> Tolerance is back guys


Will have to wait till Bengal elections to again see or hear the award wapsi brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

*Financial Intelligence Unit to generate reports on black money suspects in 72 hours *


Government has bolstered the capabilities of the elite Financial Intelligence Unit (FIU), which can now dish out volumes of data on suspicious transactions in 72-hours flat and gain access to secret database of offenders maintained by various law enforcement agencies in the country. 

Earlier, when an agency wanted to get any information on financial transactions and other similar details on entities on its scanner the time taken used to be between a fortnight to 20 days. 

The elite financial snoop wing under the Union Finance Ministry has switched to full electronic mode for exchange of data, from the earlier existing paper-based pattern, with all probe and enforcement agencies of the country like the Income Tax department, CBI, ED, DRI and Intelligence Bureau among others, beginning November 1. 

The Special Investigation Team (SIT) on black money had also favoured and recommended to the government in its first report that FIU's capabilities should be enhanced so that it can timely and pro-actively help probe agencies. 

The FIU is the national agency mandated to collect, analyse and disseminate Suspicious Transaction Reports (STRs), Cash Transaction Reports and Counterfeit Currency Reports to various investigative agencies of the country after receiving it from banks and other financial intermediaries under a stipulated mechanism. 

The agency is also empowered to act and take penal action against defaulting agencies under select provisions of the Prevention of Money Laundering Act (PMLA). 

Official sources said that under the new and enhanced mechanism the FIU, through its special electronic platform called FinNex (financial network), has upgraded its systems so that it can inform a requesting agency like ED or I-T department within 15 minutes of getting an email if it has any information on such an individual or entity under the scanner of these agencies. 

In case, the agency has any data on such a flagged case, it will be able to send all information in 72 hours time via the secure electronic communication link to the requesting agency, except in cases of extreme complexity. 

Officials, quoting a recent meeting of all agencies held in this regard, told PTI that this new method will not only ensure fast liaison and cooperation between probe agencies in tackling cases of black money, terrorist financing, hawala and money laundering but will also ensure "secure and reliable" communication between them as it pertains exchange of sensitive data. 

"Getting quick data in high-value and sensitive probe cases is as important as ensuring security of such data.With FIU graduating to full electronic mode, all the persisting issues are expected to get resolved on this front," a senior official said quoting decisions taken in the recent meeting. 

Earlier, when an agency wanted to get any information on financial transactions and other similar details on entities on its scanner the time taken used to be between a fortnight to 20 days. 

The central probe agencies have also decided to open up their respective databases of offenders to the FIU which would glean into it and prepare required dossiers for multiple agencies working on a common or big black money case. 

"A watch list will be created by the FIU and as soon as it is detected that an offenders illegal activities should be made known to more than one probe agency, a dossier will automatically be shared with them," they said. 

Protocols have also been put in the new system that the investigating officer would be duly informed by SMS and email about the despatch status of the case requested by the FIU. 

As per latest data, government had detected over Rs 7,800 crore of illegal monies within the country and abroad during 2013-14 as the FIU reported an all-time high cases of suspicious transactions in the country's economic channels. 

The huge amount of black money could be detected during 2013-14 as the FIU had witnessed an about 100 per cent jump in receiving the STRs at 61,953 dossiers as compared to a mere 31,731 STRs received by it during 2012-13. 

The agency also received a total of 87,79,082 Cash Transaction Reports (CTRs), 3,01,804 Counterfeit Currency Reports (CCRs) and 80,616 Non-Profit Organisation Transaction Reports (NTRs), the latest report had said. 

STR is defined as a transaction which gives rise to a reasonable suspicion that it may involve proceeds of a crime or appears to be made in circumstances of unjustified complexity or gives reasonable grounds to suspect that it may be linked to terrorist activities. 

A CTR is fund movement of the value of more than Rs.10 lakh in one tranche or a series of transactions internally connected to each other in either Indian currency or foreign in the country's banking or any other channel. 

Financial Intelligence Unit to generate reports on black money suspects in 72 hours - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

where are the RSS supporters of this thread???
RSS uniform to change, marriage to be allowed? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

congratulations @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> where are the RSS supporters of this thread???
> RSS uniform to change, marriage to be allowed? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> congratulations @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

@Echo_419 @Darmashkian Guys I am really impressed by your writings... infact aklways had been ever since I started posting on this thread. 

Nice to know you guys are involved with some RW publications. We need more and more of you guys.....

For every Arundhati Roy or Teesta Setalvad or that Sehgal lady, even if we get 1 right wing, logical and intelligent intellectuals, India will change for the good forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> where are the RSS supporters of this thread???
> RSS uniform to change, marriage to be allowed? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> congratulations @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Star Wars


I got reinstated today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668389853948612608
@ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> I know right
> 
> Tolerance is back guys


Krantikari. Bahut krantikari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AAP MLA slaps Delhi Police ASI over car parking. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668476574824464384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668483601609023489
Rang itni jaldi chad jayega pata nahi tha...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Echo_419

Tridibans said:


> @Echo_419 @Darmashkian Guys I am really impressed by your writings... infact aklways had been ever since I started posting on this thread.
> 
> Nice to know you guys are involved with some RW publications. We need more and more of you guys.....
> 
> For every Arundhati Roy or Teesta Setalvad or that Sehgal lady, even if we get 1 right wing, logical and intelligent intellectuals, India will change for the good forever.



Thx man.I try my best to highlight the achievements of this government,though I am little busy with exams & MPR(Minor Project Report).I try to write whenever I have time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

So much money for AAP advertisement ..Unbelievable naa? @Guynextdoor2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Filmmakers like Shyam Benegal, Shekhar Kapur, Prakash Jha speak out against 'Award Wapsi' - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Ram Temple will be true tribute to Ashok Singhal, says RSS chief | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668691350871633920


----------



## ranjeet

Honest MLA of AAP 




@Guynextdoor2 @magudi @Star Wars @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Rajput, Garhwali in India :: Joshua Project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

NDTV has been involved in anti Modi and Anti national activities since a long time. 
We request you to help expose NDTV by supporting trend at 7:10 PM 
Tag will be revealed at 7 PM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> NDTV has been involved in anti Modi and Anti national activities since a long time.
> We request you to help expose NDTV by supporting trend at 7:10 PM
> Tag will be revealed at 7 PM


naauch lunga kaamino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Civil War Erupts In Sweden as Irate Swedes Burn Nine Muslim Refugee Centers to the Ground | Faithfreedom.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Speech on 1984 anti-Sikh riots: BJP gave me Rajiv videotape, says H S Phoolka | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

So it seems cricket is confirmed...and the venue will be SL.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668742527072120832
today this happened:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668749562740248576Indian soldier killed in cross border fire

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Spotted Next to Rahul Gandhi, Man Jailed for Hate Speech Against PM Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Please tweet with #NDTVexposed from 7:10 PM and expose anti national and anti Modi channel NDTV.
Pls help in making it a world wide trend for best impact

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Smriti Irani gets into twitter war with journo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668816502351601664
Please tweet with #NDTVexposed

trending No.1 in India as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

This nonsense is not over 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668798066787401729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668797630705610753
 Heard a lot of BJP members sitting in the front row, including Jaitley.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Jason bourne said:


> Please tweet with #NDTVexposed from 7:10 PM and expose anti national and anti Modi channel NDTV.
> Pls help in making it a world wide trend for best impact



bhai reading a lot about bjp being in trouble in Gujarat. any truth to it??


----------



## dray

The recent BIHAR Elections have shown one thing: EDUCATION IS NOT EVERYTHING IN LIFE.


A Look at the Bihar CABINET and the EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATIONS of the MINISTERS.......

1) Nitish Kumar - CHIEF MINISTER, Home, General Administration - (Bachelor Of Engineering)

2) Tejaswi Yadav - DEPUTY CHIEF MINISTER - Roads, Buildings, Backwards class Welfare - (Ninth std Fail)

3) Tej Pratap Yadav - HEALTH, IRRIGATION, TRANSPORT - (Twelfth Fail)

4) Abdul Bari Siddiqui - FINANCE - (Twelfth)

5) Vijendra Prasad Yadav - ELECTRICITY - (Tenth Fail)

6) Lalan Singh - Drinking water - ( Eighth Std)

7) Manju Varma - Social Welfare - (Twelfth)

8) Manmohan Jha - LAND DEVELOPMENT - (Seventh)

9) Madan sahini - FERTILIZERS - (Tenth Std)

10) Ashok Choudhary - EDUCATION & IT ("TENTH" Std)

11) Vijay Prakash - LABOUR - (Fifth Standard)

12) Ram Vichar Rai - (Agriculture)

13) Kapildev Kamath - Panchayati Raj - (THIRD Std)

14) Santosh Nirala - SC/ST Welfare - (Twelfth)

15) Abdul Jaleel Masthaan - Programme Implementation - (Eighth Std)

16) Abdul Gafoor - Minority Welfare - (Tenth Std)

17) Chandrika rai - Transport 

18) Maheswar Hajari - Urban Development - (Twelfth)

19) Chandrashekar - Disaster Management - (FOURTH STD)

20) Jaykumar singh - Industries And Science and Technology - (Tenth Std)✈⚓

21) Anitha Devi - tourism - (Twelfth Failed)

22) Awadesh Singh - Animal Husbandry - (Fifth Standard)

23) Muneshwar Choudhary - Mines and Geology - (Twelfth)

24) Krishnanandan Verma - Law - (Eleventh)

25) Khurshid Feroz Ahmed - Sugarcane Industry - (Fifth std)

26) Shailesh Kumar - VILLAGE Administration - (SECOND STANDARD)

27) Alok Mehta - Co-operatives - (THIRD STANDARD)

28) Shravan Kumar - Village Development - (Twelfth Standard)

29) Shivachandra Ram - Arts and Culture - (ILLITERATE)

HAIL DEMO CRAZY

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Rain Man said:


> The recent BIHAR Elections have shown one thing: EDUCATION IS NOT EVERYTHING IN LIFE.



Clear instructions were given during the last exams- to allow full on cheating- as happy cheaters would vote for JDU and RJD- Lalu even made It clear in his statement where he said- a student who knows to copy the answer from book can do it only If he/she have studied the book- However the situation is such worse that students can't even do that- instructors mark the answers in the books and cheating papers are passed to the students in examination halls- Whenever there have been some strictness in the past boys burst a desibomb in the premises of center or blow up the collage gate- even cars of invigilators are not spared other than threatening to rape or kill them when the get out of examination hall-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> bhai reading a lot about bjp being in trouble in Gujarat. any truth to it??



Not in trouble but spot of bother but everything is settling down bjp will come back strongly....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Bad news Congress is leading in Ratlam bypoll over 14000 votes 11th round ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> bhai reading a lot about bjp being in trouble in Gujarat. any truth to it??



No truth.


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668991072689786881

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

BJP won both Assembly seats in Manipur, Thank you voters of Thangmeiband and Thongju...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Marxist

Jason bourne said:


> BJP won both Assembly seats in Manipur, Thank you voters of Thangmeiband and Thongju...



And Devas assembly seat in MP ....But trailing in Ratlam LS seat by 31000 votes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mamsalaphala

Rain Man said:


> The recent BIHAR Elections have shown one thing: EDUCATION IS NOT EVERYTHING IN LIFE.
> 
> 
> A Look at the Bihar CABINET and the EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATIONS of the MINISTERS.......
> 
> 1) Nitish Kumar - CHIEF MINISTER, Home, General Administration - (Bachelor Of Engineering)
> 
> 2) Tejaswi Yadav - DEPUTY CHIEF MINISTER - Roads, Buildings, Backwards class Welfare - (Ninth std Fail)
> 
> 3) Tej Pratap Yadav - HEALTH, IRRIGATION, TRANSPORT - (Twelfth Fail)
> 
> 4) Abdul Bari Siddiqui - FINANCE - (Twelfth)
> 
> 5) Vijendra Prasad Yadav - ELECTRICITY - (Tenth Fail)
> 
> 6) Lalan Singh - Drinking water - ( Eighth Std)
> 
> 7) Manju Varma - Social Welfare - (Twelfth)
> 
> 8) Manmohan Jha - LAND DEVELOPMENT - (Seventh)
> 
> 9) Madan sahini - FERTILIZERS - (Tenth Std)
> 
> 10) Ashok Choudhary - EDUCATION & IT ("TENTH" Std)
> 
> 11) Vijay Prakash - LABOUR - (Fifth Standard)
> 
> 12) Ram Vichar Rai - (Agriculture)
> 
> 13) Kapildev Kamath - Panchayati Raj - (THIRD Std)
> 
> 14) Santosh Nirala - SC/ST Welfare - (Twelfth)
> 
> 15) Abdul Jaleel Masthaan - Programme Implementation - (Eighth Std)
> 
> 16) Abdul Gafoor - Minority Welfare - (Tenth Std)
> 
> 17) Chandrika rai - Transport
> 
> 18) Maheswar Hajari - Urban Development - (Twelfth)
> 
> 19) Chandrashekar - Disaster Management - (FOURTH STD)
> 
> 20) Jaykumar singh - Industries And Science and Technology - (Tenth Std)✈⚓
> 
> 21) Anitha Devi - tourism - (Twelfth Failed)
> 
> 22) Awadesh Singh - Animal Husbandry - (Fifth Standard)
> 
> 23) Muneshwar Choudhary - Mines and Geology - (Twelfth)
> 
> 24) Krishnanandan Verma - Law - (Eleventh)
> 
> 25) Khurshid Feroz Ahmed - Sugarcane Industry - (Fifth std)
> 
> 26) Shailesh Kumar - VILLAGE Administration - (SECOND STANDARD)
> 
> 27) Alok Mehta - Co-operatives - (THIRD STANDARD)
> 
> 28) Shravan Kumar - Village Development - (Twelfth Standard)
> 
> 29) Shivachandra Ram - Arts and Culture - (ILLITERATE)
> 
> HAIL DEMO CRAZY



It will also show you that DATE OF BIRTH is also not everything in life. 


Lalu's ELDER Son is *aged Lower *than his YOUNGER Son  

That is why the YOUNGER Brother got to be Deputy CM  ........... while the ELDER brother had to settle with a minister role.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariPrasad

Jason bourne said:


> BJP won both Assembly seats in Manipur, Thank you voters of Thangmeiband and Thongju...


 This is very much important. in 2019, 2014 performance is impossible repeat without geographical expansion. BJP need to expand in east and south. next is NE states, Orissa, Andhra=telangana, Kerala and Tamilnadu. Once the BJP Expands countrywide , It will continue to get anti incumbency advantage like congress used to get few years ago. People were unhappy with Chandra babu and they voted for congress who got 35+ seats in Andhra and formed the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TejasMk3

Aminroop said:


> View attachment 274385


Amir khan is a brand ambassador of Incredible India campaign, what to do now 

On one hand he is inviting people to India, on the other he wants to leave as it is terrible

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

TejasMk3 said:


> Amir khan is a brand ambassador of Incredible India campaign, what to do now
> 
> On one hand he is inviting people to India, on the other he wants to leave as it is terrible


Right!
I read about it in Anupam Kher's tweets.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TejasMk3

E-commerce marketplace Snapdeal faces flak over Aamir Khans statement on intolerance | Business Standard News

Godrej distancing themselves from Amir Khan:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Lo ji ho gayi choudi iski toh. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669146346293559297

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Police complaint against Aamir Khan over remark on intolerance | The Indian Express

Amir khan is beginning to get real taste of intolerence now !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Heights of Intolerance 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669164226007592960

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Police complaint against Aamir Khan over remark on intolerance | The Indian Express
> 
> Amir khan is beginning to get real taste of intolerence now !



Really ? Bhakts got egg on their face. NRI PM and clueless sanghi clown think tanks around him have failed to effectively counter the propagandists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

magudi said:


> Really ? Bhakts got egg on their face. NRI PM and clueless sanghi clown think tanks around him have failed to effectively counter the propagandists


True, meanwhile every international media outlet has picked up aamir khans view including TIME magazine and BBC. Counterpoint nowhere to be seen in international media. 
Sanghis not good at countering propaganda.

Learn fast or die.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Really ? Bhakts got egg on their face. NRI PM and clueless sanghi clown think tanks around him have failed to effectively counter the propagandists


 
BJP propaganda machine or even propaganda busting machine is non existant. Congress has managed to get importnant people to make all the right noises, and has also managed to get media to amplify it 1000 times. It is already begining to pay off for Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669168958868615168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669170052885643265

Some news saying the censor board will be booted out, and Pahlaj Nihlani will be sacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Sky lord said:


> True, meanwhile every international media outlet has picked up aamir khans view including TIME magazine and BBC. Counterpoint nowhere to be seen in international media.
> Sanghis not good at countering propaganda.
> 
> Learn fast or die.



Precisely 

Its survival of the fittest - if Modi doesn't adapt he better perish - i have no sympathies left for him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669168958868615168
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669170052885643265
> 
> Some news saying the censor board will be booted out, and Pahlaj Nihlani will be sacked.


 
Great. He is such a joker. The video he made in honor of Modi has become a laughing stock. And then the 'Spectre' censoring. Totally regressive mind this man has.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> BJP propaganda machine or even propaganda busting machine is non existant. Congress has managed to get importnant people to make all the right noises, and has also managed to get media to amplify it 1000 times. It is already begining to pay off for Congress.



When we have likes of Ram Madhavs and Jaitley as master strategists and bunch of photo-shoppers as IT cell heads what can you expect ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Sky lord said:


> True, meanwhile every international media outlet has picked up aamir khans view including TIME magazine and BBC. Counterpoint nowhere to be seen in international media.
> Sanghis not good at countering propaganda.
> 
> Learn fast or die.



They should do something about local media, atleast defamation cases to ensure the atleast the sheer amount of false news comes down.

Cant do much about Foreign media though, if they want to target someone they go at them with full force, some of the media campaigns have the backing of the medias home country too (CIA vs Indira in 70s and 80s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> When we have likes of Ram Madhavs and Jaitley as master strategists and bunch of photo-shoppers as IT cell heads what can you expect ?


 
True. I dont think they even realize what they are lacking

Meanwhile, Amir khan has managed to get some supporters

Aamir Khan is Still Top Trend With New Hashtag, #IStandWithAamirKhan - NDTV Movies

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Amir khan what a mess. how can he express such views... I am not sure how many BJP supporters burned advani posters, for his statement ... 

Advani joins Opposition in slamming ‘rising intolerance’: The Hindu Business Line - Mobile edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

magudi said:


> Precisely
> 
> Its survival of the fittest - if Modi doesn't adapt he better perish - i have no sympathies left for him


I can't be as blasé as you. I am not enamored either, but when I think of 25 years with Pappu as PM , mani Shanker as the Foreign Minister, Kurshid in Defence and Mr. Priyanka as president of congress, I could cry into my handkerchief ! There is no alternative, the Modi govt has to get its act together!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

IndoCarib said:


> True. I dont think they even realize what they are lacking
> 
> Meanwhile, Amir khan has managed to get some supporters
> 
> Aamir Khan is Still Top Trend With New Hashtag, #IStandWithAamirKhan - NDTV Movies


A lot of people who are talking about their uninstall are using the hashtag too.

Also he has his army of bots he can activate:







As usual western neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669181339984269313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669181412612767744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669181521421426689

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669181339984269313
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669181412612767744
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669181521421426689



Delhi wall ki bachi kuchi izzat bhi uttar denge yeh logh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dray



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Aamir is another certified Bootlicker. He just showed his frustration when his party was kicked out of India in 14. Ignore such scum bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

Raveena Tandon yesterday came on a NDTV 'intolerance' debate and openly said that Barkha Dutt and Rana Ayub called her a rascal and stupid during a fine tweeter debate, Nidhi Razdan was clueless about how to duck the bouncer!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

Rain Man said:


> Raveena Tandon yesterday came on a NDTV 'intolerance' debate and openly said that Barkha Dutt and Rana Ayub called her a rascal and stupid during a fine tweeter debate, Nidhi Razdan was clueless about how to duck the bouncer!!!





You know the good thing about all this? Even bollywood is splitting along nationalist lines - traitors aka anti nationals who were hiding till now will get exposed 



CorporateAffairs said:


> Aamir is another certified Bootlicker. He just showed his frustration when his party was kicked out of India in 14. Ignore such scum bags.




Heard on twitter that Kira rao's father was a Congress MP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi @Echo_419 @Tridibans @rainman @IndoCarib Regarding RTE

One thing UPA can NEVER be forgiven for is implementing RTE!! RTE is an act that instead of helping has the potential to destroy education in India!

Read the act carefully & please follow Reality Check India (@realitycheckind) | Twitter
who tells you what a disaster this act is.

One thing I applaud Raje is the good work she has done to make sure the act won't cause that much damage  Many people don't realise the good work she is doing ..


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ministry Plans to Strengthen Government Schools, Slash RTE Cost -The New Indian Express
* The Union Ministry of Human Resource Development (MHRD) is working on improving government schools in the backdrop of state governments having to reimburse several crores to private schools under the RTE Act.*

According to the Right of Children to Free and Compulsory Education Act (2009), 25 per cent of the seats in private schools are reserved for students from economically backward sections. *While the students admitted under the Act get free education, the state government pays a stipulated amount as reimbursement to the schools.*

The ministry has started discussions in this regard following representations made by several states, including Karnataka. Replying to an MLC’s question at the ongoing session, Primary and Secondary Education Minister Kimmane Rathnakar said, “The HRD ministry has formed a committee and three rounds of meetings at high levels have been held. A decision will be out by the first week of January.”





Sources said, along with* Karnataka, Rajasthan and Maharashtra* have also raised the issue. “*We have proposed strengthening of government schools instead of paying crores to private schools in the name of reimbursing RTE fees,” said an official.*
[Darmashkian Says:- So Siddaramiah is complaining against the act which his party considers a landmark & an achievement.. interesting]

According to the Primary and Secondary Education Department, ever since the RTE Act was implemented in the state, they have paid `*368 crore to private schools towards reimbursement. This amount is expected to double in the coming years.*

As per the statement of the minister himself, *Karnataka will have to pay `1,200 crore in the coming years. “This will be a financial burden on the state government,*” said Rathnakar.

Commenting on the state goverment’s move, educationist V P Niranjanaradya said, _“Private schools must not expect money from the government. They must provide 25 per cent seats to RTE students as part of their social responsibilit_y."
[Darmashkian Says:--Better, why don't YOU show some social responsibility & pay for some of those RTE students?? Socialist imbeciles. Many Private schools already don't have enough money & they want the govt. to force them to give free edu. to the poor]

D Shashikumar, General Secretary, Karnataka Associated Management of English Medium Schools said, “Though the state government is giving out reimbursement figures, the schools have not received it properly. Let them strengthen government schools.* I feel RTE will face a natural death over the years.” []*

No Drop in Kerala, Tamil Nadu

*The situation in Kerala and Tamil Nadu is not the same as Karnataka, as they state governments focus on filling all the seats in government schools before recommending students to private schools. They also do not insist about students getting admitted in any particular school in the village or area.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
RTE reforms in rajasthan
More drop-outs, less learning with RTE, no-detention – Rajasthan’s changing this: Rajasthan’s chief secretary C S Rajan - TOI Blogs

Rajasthan has created an amended version of crucial provisions within the Right to Education (RTE) Act. Rajasthan’s chief secretary *C S Rajan* spoke with *Pratigyan Das*about why these were needed, how detaining children in class impacts morale – and whether RTE is about universal access to school or more:

*Why did Rajasthan choose an amended RTE?*

Well, though RTE Act provides universalisation of education, w*hen it came to quality of education, we found deterioration setting in. Independent studies suggested increases in drop-out rates. Learning levels had started declining too. So, it was felt there’s a requirement not only to give children access to education but also to ensure class-appropriate learning levels. Therefore, we considered an amended version of RTE.*

*What is a class appropriate learning level?*

It’s expected a seven-year-old is entitled to study in class II – however, if the child is not able to cope with the syllabus, the child lags behind. In the policy of non-detaining a student, a child keeps moving up without being able to keep pace with syllabus or peers – this affects morale and psyche. The kid starts falling behind – and ultimately drops out.

*There’s been an increase in drop-out rates since RTE came into effect and the policy of no detention set in.* In 2012-13, in the primary level, the drop-out rate was 4.72%. In 2014-15, it went up to 8.40%. In upper primary, the drop-out rate in 2012-13 was 2.01% – in 2014-15 it’s around 6.05%.

*What are you changing?*

We’ve brought several amendments. These rise from RTE Act’s philosophy. This envisages continuous and comprehensive evaluation – but mechanisms weren’t in place. Therefore, we found inadequate evaluation. Besides, no-detention led to many children not attaining minimum levels of appropriate class learning.

So, *we took amendments like casting responsibility on state government to ensure achievement of class appropriate learning level by every child from six to 14 years. Secondly, we made amendments for laying down curricula for class appropriate learning and evaluation. The third was casting responsibility on teachers for the first time to assess children’s learning ability. The fourth empowered school management committees, again for the first time, to ensure that teachers perform their duties.*

*We brought an amendment on detention policy too – children will not be promoted to higher classes unless they acquire class appropriate learning levels now.*

*Critics feel rolling back nodetention policy damages the fundamental right to education.*

I totally disagree. I think the fundamental right to education doesn’t include only access or completion of education – it also includes fundamental right to learning. It’s not just the right to join school and complete schooling. We’d be diluting RTE’s objectives if we take a very limited view that the Act only provides universalisation of education, irrespective of quality.

What’s the point of promoting a child till class VIII after which he flunks? We might harm a child because if not assessed properly, the child may flunk the board exam – then, it would be back to square one.

Wouldn’t we rather have continuous, comprehensive evaluations, where deficiencies are rectified – and emphasis given to quality education?

DISCLAIMER : Views expressed above are the author's own.

Rajastan bypasses RTE Act, exam to clear Class VIII now mandatory - The Times of India



TejasMk3 said:


> Amir khan is a brand ambassador of Incredible India campaign, what to do now
> 
> On one hand he is inviting people to India, on the other he wants to leave as it is terrible


He is a brand ambassador for the "athithi devo bhava" campaign too... how ironic -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @Echo_419 @Tridibans @rainman @IndoCarib Regarding RTE
> 
> One thing UPA can NEVER be forgiven for is implementing RTE!! RTE is an act that instead of helping has the potential to destroy education in India!
> 
> Read the act carefully & please follow Reality Check India (@realitycheckind) | Twitter
> who tells you what a disaster this act is.
> 
> One thing I applaud Raje is the good work she has done to make sure the act won't cause that much damage  Many people don't realise the good work she is doing ..
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ministry Plans to Strengthen Government Schools, Slash RTE Cost -The New Indian Express
> * The Union Ministry of Human Resource Development (MHRD) is working on improving government schools in the backdrop of state governments having to reimburse several crores to private schools under the RTE Act.*
> 
> According to the Right of Children to Free and Compulsory Education Act (2009), 25 per cent of the seats in private schools are reserved for students from economically backward sections. *While the students admitted under the Act get free education, the state government pays a stipulated amount as reimbursement to the schools.*
> 
> The ministry has started discussions in this regard following representations made by several states, including Karnataka. Replying to an MLC’s question at the ongoing session, Primary and Secondary Education Minister Kimmane Rathnakar said, “The HRD ministry has formed a committee and three rounds of meetings at high levels have been held. A decision will be out by the first week of January.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources said, along with* Karnataka, Rajasthan and Maharashtra* have also raised the issue. “*We have proposed strengthening of government schools instead of paying crores to private schools in the name of reimbursing RTE fees,” said an official.*
> [Darmashkian Says:- So Siddaramiah is complaining against the act which his party considers a landmark & an achievement.. interesting]
> 
> According to the Primary and Secondary Education Department, ever since the RTE Act was implemented in the state, they have paid `*368 crore to private schools towards reimbursement. This amount is expected to double in the coming years.*
> 
> As per the statement of the minister himself, *Karnataka will have to pay `1,200 crore in the coming years. “This will be a financial burden on the state government,*” said Rathnakar.
> 
> Commenting on the state goverment’s move, educationist V P Niranjanaradya said, _“Private schools must not expect money from the government. They must provide 25 per cent seats to RTE students as part of their social responsibilit_y."
> [Darmashkian Says:--Better, why don't YOU show some social responsibility & pay for some of those RTE students?? Socialist imbeciles. Many Private schools already don't have enough money & they want the govt. to force them to give free edu. to the poor]
> 
> D Shashikumar, General Secretary, Karnataka Associated Management of English Medium Schools said, “Though the state government is giving out reimbursement figures, the schools have not received it properly. Let them strengthen government schools.* I feel RTE will face a natural death over the years.” []*
> 
> No Drop in Kerala, Tamil Nadu
> 
> *The situation in Kerala and Tamil Nadu is not the same as Karnataka, as they state governments focus on filling all the seats in government schools before recommending students to private schools. They also do not insist about students getting admitted in any particular school in the village or area.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> RTE reforms in rajasthan
> More drop-outs, less learning with RTE, no-detention – Rajasthan’s changing this: Rajasthan’s chief secretary C S Rajan - TOI Blogs
> 
> Rajasthan has created an amended version of crucial provisions within the Right to Education (RTE) Act. Rajasthan’s chief secretary *C S Rajan* spoke with *Pratigyan Das*about why these were needed, how detaining children in class impacts morale – and whether RTE is about universal access to school or more:
> 
> *Why did Rajasthan choose an amended RTE?*
> 
> Well, though RTE Act provides universalisation of education, w*hen it came to quality of education, we found deterioration setting in. Independent studies suggested increases in drop-out rates. Learning levels had started declining too. So, it was felt there’s a requirement not only to give children access to education but also to ensure class-appropriate learning levels. Therefore, we considered an amended version of RTE.*
> 
> *What is a class appropriate learning level?*
> 
> It’s expected a seven-year-old is entitled to study in class II – however, if the child is not able to cope with the syllabus, the child lags behind. In the policy of non-detaining a student, a child keeps moving up without being able to keep pace with syllabus or peers – this affects morale and psyche. The kid starts falling behind – and ultimately drops out.
> 
> *There’s been an increase in drop-out rates since RTE came into effect and the policy of no detention set in.* In 2012-13, in the primary level, the drop-out rate was 4.72%. In 2014-15, it went up to 8.40%. In upper primary, the drop-out rate in 2012-13 was 2.01% – in 2014-15 it’s around 6.05%.
> 
> *What are you changing?*
> 
> We’ve brought several amendments. These rise from RTE Act’s philosophy. This envisages continuous and comprehensive evaluation – but mechanisms weren’t in place. Therefore, we found inadequate evaluation. Besides, no-detention led to many children not attaining minimum levels of appropriate class learning.
> 
> So, *we took amendments like casting responsibility on state government to ensure achievement of class appropriate learning level by every child from six to 14 years. Secondly, we made amendments for laying down curricula for class appropriate learning and evaluation. The third was casting responsibility on teachers for the first time to assess children’s learning ability. The fourth empowered school management committees, again for the first time, to ensure that teachers perform their duties.*
> 
> *We brought an amendment on detention policy too – children will not be promoted to higher classes unless they acquire class appropriate learning levels now.*
> 
> *Critics feel rolling back nodetention policy damages the fundamental right to education.*
> 
> I totally disagree. I think the fundamental right to education doesn’t include only access or completion of education – it also includes fundamental right to learning. It’s not just the right to join school and complete schooling. We’d be diluting RTE’s objectives if we take a very limited view that the Act only provides universalisation of education, irrespective of quality.
> 
> What’s the point of promoting a child till class VIII after which he flunks? We might harm a child because if not assessed properly, the child may flunk the board exam – then, it would be back to square one.
> 
> Wouldn’t we rather have continuous, comprehensive evaluations, where deficiencies are rectified – and emphasis given to quality education?
> 
> DISCLAIMER : Views expressed above are the author's own.
> 
> Rajastan bypasses RTE Act, exam to clear Class VIII now mandatory - The Times of India
> 
> 
> He is a brand ambassador for the "athithi devo bhava" campaign too... how ironic -_-



How about a open letter to Irani


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> How about a open letter to Irani


Won't work, the ignorant, socialist,imbecilc Indian on ground will oppose it because this act is supposed to be "pro-poor". 

No matter how much we tell him/her how bad this act is, it is pro-poo & that is what matters to him. Also most Indians see school as the key to college & then to money. People go to school & college to get good marks to get good spouses & money for their families & not for learning which should be the actual aim.

The less said about our "intellectuals" the better. 

The same way reservation can't be removed, the exact same way this act can't be removed.. because the people won't allow it too.

Thanks to all our netas for voting this into power & thanks to every [ignorant] Indian who out there who thinks this act is good for India & supports it & will violently oppose removing it.

@The Huskar Assami vs Bahari repeating in Assam?? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669371686341312512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @Echo_419 @Tridibans @rainman @IndoCarib Regarding RTE
> 
> One thing UPA can NEVER be forgiven for is implementing RTE!! RTE is an act that instead of helping has the potential to destroy education in India!
> 
> Read the act carefully & please follow Reality Check India (@realitycheckind) | Twitter
> who tells you what a disaster this act is.
> 
> One thing I applaud Raje is the good work she has done to make sure the act won't cause that much damage  Many people don't realise the good work she is doing ..
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ministry Plans to Strengthen Government Schools, Slash RTE Cost -The New Indian Express
> * The Union Ministry of Human Resource Development (MHRD) is working on improving government schools in the backdrop of state governments having to reimburse several crores to private schools under the RTE Act.*
> 
> According to the Right of Children to Free and Compulsory Education Act (2009), 25 per cent of the seats in private schools are reserved for students from economically backward sections. *While the students admitted under the Act get free education, the state government pays a stipulated amount as reimbursement to the schools.*
> 
> The ministry has started discussions in this regard following representations made by several states, including Karnataka. Replying to an MLC’s question at the ongoing session, Primary and Secondary Education Minister Kimmane Rathnakar said, “The HRD ministry has formed a committee and three rounds of meetings at high levels have been held. A decision will be out by the first week of January.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources said, along with* Karnataka, Rajasthan and Maharashtra* have also raised the issue. “*We have proposed strengthening of government schools instead of paying crores to private schools in the name of reimbursing RTE fees,” said an official.*
> [Darmashkian Says:- So Siddaramiah is complaining against the act which his party considers a landmark & an achievement.. interesting]
> 
> According to the Primary and Secondary Education Department, ever since the RTE Act was implemented in the state, they have paid `*368 crore to private schools towards reimbursement. This amount is expected to double in the coming years.*
> 
> As per the statement of the minister himself, *Karnataka will have to pay `1,200 crore in the coming years. “This will be a financial burden on the state government,*” said Rathnakar.
> 
> Commenting on the state goverment’s move, educationist V P Niranjanaradya said, _“Private schools must not expect money from the government. They must provide 25 per cent seats to RTE students as part of their social responsibilit_y."
> [Darmashkian Says:--Better, why don't YOU show some social responsibility & pay for some of those RTE students?? Socialist imbeciles. Many Private schools already don't have enough money & they want the govt. to force them to give free edu. to the poor]
> 
> D Shashikumar, General Secretary, Karnataka Associated Management of English Medium Schools said, “Though the state government is giving out reimbursement figures, the schools have not received it properly. Let them strengthen government schools.* I feel RTE will face a natural death over the years.” []*
> 
> No Drop in Kerala, Tamil Nadu
> 
> *The situation in Kerala and Tamil Nadu is not the same as Karnataka, as they state governments focus on filling all the seats in government schools before recommending students to private schools. They also do not insist about students getting admitted in any particular school in the village or area.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> RTE reforms in rajasthan
> More drop-outs, less learning with RTE, no-detention – Rajasthan’s changing this: Rajasthan’s chief secretary C S Rajan - TOI Blogs
> 
> Rajasthan has created an amended version of crucial provisions within the Right to Education (RTE) Act. Rajasthan’s chief secretary *C S Rajan* spoke with *Pratigyan Das*about why these were needed, how detaining children in class impacts morale – and whether RTE is about universal access to school or more:
> 
> *Why did Rajasthan choose an amended RTE?*
> 
> Well, though RTE Act provides universalisation of education, w*hen it came to quality of education, we found deterioration setting in. Independent studies suggested increases in drop-out rates. Learning levels had started declining too. So, it was felt there’s a requirement not only to give children access to education but also to ensure class-appropriate learning levels. Therefore, we considered an amended version of RTE.*
> 
> *What is a class appropriate learning level?*
> 
> It’s expected a seven-year-old is entitled to study in class II – however, if the child is not able to cope with the syllabus, the child lags behind. In the policy of non-detaining a student, a child keeps moving up without being able to keep pace with syllabus or peers – this affects morale and psyche. The kid starts falling behind – and ultimately drops out.
> 
> *There’s been an increase in drop-out rates since RTE came into effect and the policy of no detention set in.* In 2012-13, in the primary level, the drop-out rate was 4.72%. In 2014-15, it went up to 8.40%. In upper primary, the drop-out rate in 2012-13 was 2.01% – in 2014-15 it’s around 6.05%.
> 
> *What are you changing?*
> 
> We’ve brought several amendments. These rise from RTE Act’s philosophy. This envisages continuous and comprehensive evaluation – but mechanisms weren’t in place. Therefore, we found inadequate evaluation. Besides, no-detention led to many children not attaining minimum levels of appropriate class learning.
> 
> So, *we took amendments like casting responsibility on state government to ensure achievement of class appropriate learning level by every child from six to 14 years. Secondly, we made amendments for laying down curricula for class appropriate learning and evaluation. The third was casting responsibility on teachers for the first time to assess children’s learning ability. The fourth empowered school management committees, again for the first time, to ensure that teachers perform their duties.*
> 
> *We brought an amendment on detention policy too – children will not be promoted to higher classes unless they acquire class appropriate learning levels now.*
> 
> *Critics feel rolling back nodetention policy damages the fundamental right to education.*
> 
> I totally disagree. I think the fundamental right to education doesn’t include only access or completion of education – it also includes fundamental right to learning. It’s not just the right to join school and complete schooling. We’d be diluting RTE’s objectives if we take a very limited view that the Act only provides universalisation of education, irrespective of quality.
> 
> What’s the point of promoting a child till class VIII after which he flunks? We might harm a child because if not assessed properly, the child may flunk the board exam – then, it would be back to square one.
> 
> Wouldn’t we rather have continuous, comprehensive evaluations, where deficiencies are rectified – and emphasis given to quality education?
> 
> DISCLAIMER : Views expressed above are the author's own.
> 
> Rajastan bypasses RTE Act, exam to clear Class VIII now mandatory - The Times of India
> 
> 
> He is a brand ambassador for the "athithi devo bhava" campaign too... how ironic -_-



I have come across many right wingers (let alone intellectuals) who go on and on about how impotent Irani's tenure has been and how lacklustre she is been.... But tell me one thing, how can she change a 60 years old communist/ pseudo-secular legacy in 1 year? Even with no sup[port from any eminent intellectuals/ thinkers, etc she is doing her best. In fact, she has reduced nepotism, sifarishi culture in India's educasion system by many folds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Tridibans said:


> In fact, she has reduced nepotism, sifarishi culture in India's educasion system by many folds.



Bro you got some links/sources for that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Tridibans said:


> I have come across many right wingers (let alone intellectuals) who go on and on about how impotent Irani's tenure has been and how lacklustre she is been.... But tell me one thing, how can she change a 60 years old communist/ pseudo-secular legacy in 1 year? Even with no sup[port from any eminent intellectuals/ thinkers, etc she is doing her best. In* fact, she has reduced nepotism, sifarishi culture in India's educasion system by many folds.*


Have I spoken against Irani?? 
I know she has done some work, but I feel she can & should do much,much better. HRD ministry shouldn't have been given to someone so young. I & B would have been more appropriate given her combative nature

Can you provide sources on the bolded part, please??

@magudi can discuss her work with you further. He too opposes her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

Darmashkian said:


> Have I spoken against Irani??
> I know she has done some work, but I feel she can & should do much,much better. HRD ministry shouldn't have been given to someone so young. I & B would have been more appropriate given her combative nature
> 
> Can you provide sources on the bolded part, please??
> 
> @magudi can discuss her work with you further. He too opposes her.



Even I do. But not because she is not working/ Lax or anything. Tell me frankly.... you really expect the 60 years rot to go away that easily?

PS: Will post the links when I get home. At office now... so posting from mobile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669200868839845888

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Aamir Khan is talking nonsense, says Asaduddin Owaisi : India, News - India Today

Even most secular political leader disagrees!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Tridibans said:


> Even I do. But not because she is not working/ Lax or anything. Tell me frankly.... you really expect the 60 years rot to go away that easily?
> 
> PS: Will post the links when I get home. At office now... so posting from mobile
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669200868839845888




One example: In Central public schools (KVs and other universities recieving grants..... Do you guys know there are quotas for almost all kinds of poverty stricken/children of defence personnel (martyred or injured)/ extraordinary meritorious from backward classes etc? All these quotas are a mere 2-3 % as compared tpo 29-30% based simply on castes. For the past 1 year, the admissions under the earlier quota almost always exhaust and is utilised fully.

Till 2014, this quota used remain vacant mostly and was later used by netas/ babus/ politicians to give at their discretion. Since 2014, almost all the recommendations for filling vacancies under these quotas has come directly from HRD ministry unlike earlier when it was mostly local level with HRD authorisation. So whats the big deal? Any recommendation from HRD is well documented and strict guidelines have to be followed:

1) This decreases fraud almost entirely
2) All the admissions are centralised and can be reviewed in its entirety by the ministry
3) Reduces local level interference

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Rain Man said:


> The recent BIHAR Elections have shown one thing: EDUCATION IS NOT EVERYTHING IN LIFE.
> A Look at the Bihar CABINET and the EDUCATIONAL QUALIFICATIONS of the MINISTERS.......
> *
> 4) Abdul Bari Siddiqui - FINANCE - (Twelfth)
> 
> 10) Ashok Choudhary - EDUCATION & IT ("TENTH" Std)
> 
> 15) Abdul Jaleel Masthaan - Programme Implementation - (Eighth Std)
> 
> 20) Jaykumar singh - Industries And Science and Technology - (Tenth Std*)✈⚓
> 
> HAIL DEMO CRAZY



Finance is under a 12th class person.
When it usually requires someone who is experienced & knows something about finance.[Of course exceptions exist for the very smart or the unique who I doubt are allowed in the RJD, ]
 Education & IT is under a person
 who hasn't even completed his education. Can he write down the full form of IT?
8th Standard guy will be responsible for overseeing program & scheme implementation of this govt.
Won't comment. 
Industry,Science & Technology will be handled by a Tenth pass.
My head is aching.... By the way are there any Science & Technology institutes in Bihar?

Brilliant.
Biharis better start learning languages other than their mother-tongue if they wish to come & work in our states



Tridibans said:


> Even I do. But not because she is not working/ Lax or anything. Tell me frankly.... you really expect the 60 years rot to go away that easily?
> 
> PS: Will post the links when I get home. At office now... so posting from mobile



I don't expect the rot to go away so easily.. which is why I expect someone more capable & experienced.
We don't just need someone who is honest & works towards transparency. but someone who has domain knowledge & expertise+a good idea of policy & how it works & how to change it.

Smriti is good & has potential, but she should have been assigned elsewhere for starters. I feel she is too young & lacks experience in the domain & as a minister.
--
& if you are typing from office, I recommend that you log out now before anyone sees you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

It seems that the BJP has a good chance at expanding in Manipur in the future.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Manipur Election Results:-
BJP opens account in Manipur assembly - The Morung Express | The Morung Express
BJP nominee Thongam Biswajit got a total of 14,605 votes defeating his closest ruling Congress candidate and former minister Bijoy Koijam who secured 11,393. Manipur Democratic People’s Front (MDPF) candidate Dr Gurumayum Tonsana Sharma managed to get only 54 votes.

In Thangmeiband, BJP candidate Khukmucham Joykishan won the seat securing 12,104 votes while INC nominee Jyotin Waikhom got 10,197. MDPF fielded Dr Gurumayum Tonsana Sharma as party’s candidate in both the constituencies. He secured only 55 votes in the constituency.

*Cong retains seat in Mizoram, loses in Meghalaya*

Surprise BJP win in Manipur bypolls may spur more Congress defections | The Indian Express

*Surprise BJP win in Manipur bypolls may spur more Congress defections*
*What is likely to happen over the next year before the 2017 elections is the defection of Congress leaders to the BJP – as has happened in Assam.*

Despite the commonly known fact that the BJP in Manipur has been growing slowly and steadily in numbers since the last Lok Sabha elections,* Tuesday’s results in assembly by-elections that saw the party capture both seats that went to the polls– that is Thangmeiband in the heart of Imphal city and Thongju – have caught many by surprise. Analysts believe that if this trend continues then the stage is set for a BJP victory in the assembly elections due in Manipur in 2017.*

While the elections by themselves were not meant to be significant, the results are telling. Elections in Manipur, as is the case in many of the states in the north east, are more often than not based on money than on ideology. The north-eastern states have been known in the past to vote into power whichever party is in power at the Centre. The idea is that if the ruling party in the state is the same as the ruling party in New Delhi, then it becomes easier for the state to receive monetary benefits.

Having said this, the Manipur state BJP has been riddled with a number of issues – allegations of corruption hurled at the senior BJP leaders by various civil society organisations, internal strife and the lack of strong popular leaders.* So the results have come as a shock to many*, especially the ruling Manipur Congress. Congress insiders say that the Congress party in Manipur, like its rival BJP, is also a victim of internal strife amongst its leaders. With the incumbent chief minister and the Congress’s strongest leader Okram Ibobi Singh suffering from ill health for some time now, it is uncertain whether he will contest the next elections. In case he doesn’t contest, it’ll leave the
Congress virtually rudderless.

What is likely to happen over the next year before the 2017 elections is the defection of Congress leaders to the BJP – as has happened in Assam. While a number of Congress leaders have already shifted, these defections have so far been restricted to disgruntled leaders who were not given tickets in the last election. T*his time, it is believed that even leaders with victories tucked under the belts, and sitting MLAs will start to move out of the party unless the Congress is able to resolve its internal issues quickly.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
90 Percent Turnout Recorded in Manipur Bye-Election » Northeast Today*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

@Tridibans @Darmashkian this is not the time to fight over irani.Aamir khan has managed to do with one single retarded misplaced commentary what we Sanghis couldn't do for over a year - unite all nationalists  Even many AAPians and Congtards on my fb timeline are calling out his bluff

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Huskar

Darmashkian said:


> @The Huskar Assami vs Bahari repeating in Assam??
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669371686341312512


Won't work.BJP Assam is projecting local leaders in Assam.No running of campaign under Modi/Shah template.Even CM candidate is non verbally declared.BJP is going opposite direction in Assam elections as opposed to the previous ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

*Shekhar Gupta: Narendra Modi - candidate to PM*

*Why the prime minister's legacy will depend on how he governs, not the number of state elections he fights as personality contests*

Shekhar Gupta




Clear election verdicts push political analysts into over-simplification. Many of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s detractors, for example, are now extrapolating the Bihar verdict on the national mood, arguing that the magic of 2014 is over. This was said most succinctly this week to me by a senior leader of Mamata Banerjee’s Trinamool Congress who compared Mr Modi, at the end of 2015, with the then West Bengal Chief Minister Buddhadeb Bhattacharjee by 2008. He won a big mandate for industrialisation in 2006, said my interlocutor, and started believing that he could change the manner, style and ideological direction of his party. By 2008, the ideologues, in his party and to the Left of it, had struck back and he was a lame duck. This is what has happened to Mr Modi now, his story is over, he said.

The fact is, even if it is his personal view, he is not in a minority of one. This is the buzz among liberal intellectuals, the Congress party, and definitely among the small group of Modi-haters within the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP). I would like to submit, however, that this is hasty and wishful.

The story that is over is Narendra Modi as an all-conquering political Chakravartin with his Aswamedha horse ticking off one state after another. But Mr Modi as the pre-eminent national leader is still intact, because Rahul Gandhi’s stature has not grown since 2014, it is very early days for Nitish Kumar who has to first find a modus vivendi with his youthful Yadav deputy. And though his critics lampoon him for his foreign visits as empty grandstanding, the fact is that it is helping enhance Mr Modi’s stature as a pan-national leader. It doesn’t cut much ice with the young Bihari voter who has an easy choice between Nitish Kumar and some unknown nobody, but at a time when nearly 250 million Indians (mostly young) are on Facebook, Mark Zuckerburg hugging Mr Modi at his headquarters has a great image rub-off. In a national election, Mr Modi would still come back with a majority.

That contradiction, of his party continuing to suffer humiliating defeats in state elections despite his leading the campaigns, and his still being a winner at the national level, is easy to explain. If he were to contest a national election, it would be a presidential-style contest. The choice for voters will be between Mr Modi, and either Rahul Gandhi or somebody as yet unknown. That choice will be easily made. At a national level, Brand Modi is still intact, though it is beginning to get frayed. There is no guarantee therefore that it will remain a market leader until 2019.

Why the fraying? First, as any marketer would tell you, the biggest danger to a brand comes from over-exposure. Speaking to big audiences overseas, in India as on Independence Day, or while launching major projects, is useful as it isn’t adversarial. But Mr Modi is erring by campaigning for each state as if his government and party’s future – and his izzat – depended on it. He is doing it without assessing his party’s real prospects. And he can’t expect his party to tell him that. For the BJP now, he is becoming what the Gandhis were to the Congress: a ticket to power.

It was one thing for the Congress to build its politics around one leader or family because it had no culture of letting others grow. But the BJP grew because it produced a team of national and state leaders. Even when the Atal Bihari Vajpayee-Lal Krishna Advani duo dominated it, there was a strong second line. Mr Vajpayee was the most persuasive campaigner; Mr Advani had a following and a mind of his own. Some tension over method, policy and ideology persisted between them and it was healthy for a party with much greater internal democracy than its rivals, particularly the Congress. The credit for victory or blame for defeat was also more widely shared. Today, the Narendra Modi-Amit Shah buddy-pair is different. The older two were equals; now, one is a leader and the other the lieutenant. Mr Advani used tougher, combative language while Mr Vajpayee took the high moral ground. Now Mr Modi is being made to charge like a one-man cavalry regiment and can’t be spared the blame for defeat. This is undermining Mr Modi’s aura and making him look beatable.

No prime minister wants this happening early in only his second year. This is the beginning of the “business” phase for elected governments. Most of the real work is done between year two, when the new government has settled down, and four, when it gets into election mode again. But the truth also is that Mr Modi is doing this to himself, by being constantly in this angry, forbidding, campaign mode. The method worked in 2014, when he needed to present a tough, aggressive counter to an electorate fed up of the United Progressive Alliance’s waffling and its prime minister’s lack of visibility. It has become a liability for him as prime minister. In a federalised India, the central government needs a working partnership with chief ministers. It will be wonderful for the ruling party at the Centre to have its own chief ministers all over the country. But if people won’t oblige, you cannot start treating their chief ministerial choices as hostile. Or worse, as friends of Pakistan. That is not prime ministerial.

Mr Modi hasn’t yet got rid of his campaigning mindset or the prickly defensiveness of Gujarat in response to what he saw as a ganging up of diverse forces, from political to civil society, against him. That issue was over in 2014. He was elected by a large number of India’s disillusioned youth who believed his promise of growth, development, jobs. He wasn’t elected to conquer the rest of the country for his party. He won’t be assessed in 2019 on the basis of how many new states he won or lost. He owes it to his voters now to focus back on governance, engaging and talking in Parliament instead of merely being seen talking overseas, or election campaigns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Rana Ayyub tweets this ... but deletes it after she realize that A R Rahman was talking about threat from Raza Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Irani slaps Barkha Dutt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669417082019299328

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669422285669928960





So it seems Congis will block Parliament again using these statements and demand a debate on it......facepalm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Bang Galore said:


> Mr Modi is erring by campaigning for each state as if his government and party’s future – and his izzat – depended on it.


True!!!
Modi should stop campaigning in states for the time being. 



ranjeet said:


> Irani slaps Barkha Dutt
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669417082019299328


I am Living Example of PM Modi's Tolerance, Smriti Irani Tells NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669450511049998336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669449588064059393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669450462555426821

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669450511049998336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669449588064059393
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669450462555426821


do we have a video??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> Rana Ayyub tweets this ... but deletes it after she realize that A R Rahman was talking about threat from Raza Academy.




Screen shot ? 

Ps khul gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> do we have a video??


It was so embarrassing, I almost felt pity for the guy. It'll be up in few minutes will upload then.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> It was so embarrassing, I almost felt pity for the guy. It'll be up in few minutes will upload then.




TIMES NOW - Rahul stumped while blasting govt schemes


Hahahahahahaha here is the video

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Nilgiri

Jason bourne said:


> TIMES NOW - Rahul stumped while blasting govt schemes
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha here is the video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> TIMES NOW - Rahul stumped while blasting govt schemes
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha here is the video


@Aminroop here is the video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Nilgiri said:


>




@nilgir @ranjeet @TejasMk3 @magudi @Echo_419 @IndoCarib @HariPrasad @Marxist 

Send dm in my tweeter account 

@pritesh_kukadia plz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> @nilgir @ranjeet @TejasMk3
> 
> Send dm in my tweeter account
> 
> @pritesh_kukadia plz


just followed you handle.


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> @Aminroop here is the video


ROFL

I have a feeling I've spent my sick leave well. 

Any youtube link to it?


----------



## Nilgiri

HAHA, even chutiya media has to beat a hasty retreat:

'Is Clean India a success?' 'Yes': Rahul Gandhi's college quiz in Bengaluru backfires - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> ROFL
> 
> I have a feeling I've spent my sick leave well.
> 
> Any youtube link to it?


Here it is

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> Here it is




Love the "riff" at the end


----------



## cloud_9

> Parties like the Rashtriya Janata Dal and Janata Dal United, along with the Congress, want a debate and resolution on what they call "rising intolerance" first.





> The Congress plans a two-day discussion on the Indian Constitution and the role played in its creation by Dr Bhim Rao Ambedkar.



Government Reaches Out to Opposition to Unlock GST

Priorities!


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Here it is


Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamsalaphala

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669450511049998336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669449588064059393
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669450462555426821



One of the cardinal rules of public speaking or debate is "Never, never, never, ask people a question you don't already know the answer to" 

It was truly an hilarious moment............ even the "minority" women who were apparent Pappu supporters were Laughing  ...... the girl who was standing behind Raul Gandhi could barely control her mirth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## TejasMk3

Jason bourne said:


> TIMES NOW - Rahul stumped while blasting govt schemes
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha here is the video


----------



## magudi

Raveena Tandon threatened and abused by Journalists and Trolls

@The Huskar @heisenberg BJP sets Hindu-Muslim unity tone for 2016 Assam polls - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Centre clears 3000 jobs, 6000 homes for Kashmiri migrants | The Indian Express


@SarthakGanguly bhai kuch mila ki ni ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Centre clears 3000 jobs, 6000 homes for Kashmiri migrants | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly bhai kuch mila ki ni ?


Nada.

Jumla.

Even if Center clears, the State will do something to block it. If 10% comes, it will be huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nada.
> 
> Jumla.
> 
> Even if Center clears, the State will do something to block it. If 10% comes, it will be huge.



Aap kashmiri pundit ho


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Echo_419 said:


> Aap kashmiri pundit ho


Hm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

SarthakGanguly said:


> Hm.



Bhai aaj hi mai apne ek friend se mila in Deolali Army cantonment.....he was deployed near Anantnag.... and do you know what he revealed?

You see... recently there are a plethora of reports how ISIS is treating Indians as bad fighters, no jihadi brides for Indians in ISIS, etc etc.... every week there is one such article..... if he is to be believed, NSA/ I&B ministry and IB/RAW have together come up with this plan (a propaganda of some sort) to portray Indians in Syria / ISIS as useless and like slave.... and he says it is actually working as few months before there were local villagers in Kashmir who were supporting ISIS passively.... now the negative campaign seems to have quelled this infatuation with ISIS 

@magudi @Darmashkian @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Mamsalaphala

Tridibans said:


> Bhai aaj hi mai apne ek friend se mila in Deolali Army cantonment.....he was deployed near Anantnag.... and do you know what he revealed?
> 
> You see... recently there are a plethora of reports how ISIS is treating Indians as bad fighters, no jihadi brides for Indians in ISIS, etc etc.... every week there is one such article..... if he is to be believed, NSA/ I&B ministry and IB/RAW have together come up with this plan (a propaganda of some sort) to portray Indians in Syria / ISIS as useless and like slave.... and he says it is actually working as few months before there were local villagers in Kashmir who were supporting ISIS passively.... now the negative campaign seems to have quelled this infatuation with ISIS
> 
> @magudi @Darmashkian @Abingdonboy



Why do you doubt its real ? 

Arab discrimination and superiority complex is a reality and quiet well known.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tridibans said:


> Bhai aaj hi mai apne ek friend se mila in Deolali Army cantonment.....he was deployed near Anantnag.... and do you know what he revealed?
> 
> You see... recently there are a plethora of reports how ISIS is treating Indians as bad fighters, no jihadi brides for Indians in ISIS, etc etc.... every week there is one such article..... if he is to be believed, NSA/ I&B ministry and IB/RAW have together come up with this plan (a propaganda of some sort) to portray Indians in Syria / ISIS as useless and like slave.... and he says it is actually working as few months before there were local villagers in Kashmir who were supporting ISIS passively.... now the negative campaign seems to have quelled this infatuation with ISIS
> 
> @magudi @Darmashkian @Abingdonboy


Yes, that is highly plausible. It is a juvenile attempt though. They will find a more hardline version instead. Or LeT. 

Better to get enamored with ISIS so that the decisive battle happens sooner. With time Islamists will gain strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

TOI poll: More than 85% back BJP over Aamir Khan - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669447444875341825

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamsalaphala

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669447444875341825



Perfectly understandable. 

Congress wants to convert entire India into its traditional Vote bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669447444875341825






Mamsalaphala said:


> Perfectly understandable.
> 
> Congress wants to convert entire India into its traditional Vote bank.




It's something I have always thought & voiced. That the job & mission of a political party is to increase its appeal by expanding the vote base available.

If you are a party of the_ "rich"_, you increase your appeal by adding numbers to the _"rich"_ list.....or by appealing to those who want to better their lot....

If you are a party of the poor,..............

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mamsalaphala

Bang Galore said:


> It's something I have always thought & voiced. That the job & mission of a political party is to increase its appeal by expanding the vote base available.
> 
> If you are a party of the_ "rich"_, you increase your appeal by adding numbers to the _"rich"_ list.....or by appealing to those who want to better their lot....
> 
> If you are a party of the poor,..............



Precisely. The CONgress was always clear, its the India public who is a confused lot.


----------



## ranjeet

Dissent is still alive in India, Thank GOD. Rahul Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mamsalaphala

ranjeet said:


> Dissent is still alive in India, Thank GOD. Rahul Gandhi.



" .....On the flipside, some political observers, who did not wish to be named, felt that *Rahul again displayed his immaturity by choosing the wrong audience to ask the wrong questions.*

The suggestion was that the Clean India and Make in India campaigns - and by extension their biggest mascot Prime Minister Narendra Modi - enjoy popularity and acceptance among "urban youths" and *Rahul should have assessed his target audience better.*

But a counter-argument by some Congress leaders was that the frank opinion of the students itself made it clear that it was not a "hired" or "fixed" audience but an independent group of students with whom Rahul was willing to engage on their own terms.

Rahul did face some uncomfortable questions in a session that followed his opening remarks. *Some students later said that most of the nine questions were submitted in advance, suggesting Rahul had time to prepare the answers. *

...........Two final-year students later told The Telegraph that *some of them where trying to say "Swachh Bharat is not working in Karnataka", a Congress-ruled state*. " 



He gave rubbish replies to question submitted in advance  ...... height of incompetence.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Mount Carmel student gives inside story of Rahul Gandhi's visit. 
@Aminroop @JanjaWeed @magudi @Star Wars @Guynextdoor2

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Mount Carmel student gives inside story of Rahul Gandhi's visit.
> @Aminroop @JanjaWeed @magudi @Star Wars @Guynextdoor2



Intolerant middle class Hindu terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

@magudi @SarthakGanguly @Mamsalaphala @Bitter Melon 

Does BJP has any idea on how to deal with this intolerance propaganda?

I mean shooting their mouth ,like a lot of leaders and Sadhus and Sadhvis do, is a very bad tactics. I advocate a tactics in which award returnees and people peddling intolerance narrative are hit on their stomach.Open ED cases ,and if possible criminal cases, against all theses Khans. And against so called "intellectuals", the best policy would be to deny them patronage. Sack (or don't select them) for cushy "cultural" appointments. Don't buy their books for government libraries,and get their books removed from list of recommended reading in university. None of the supposed "intellectual" could sell his book in open market, and depend on government subscription and recommendations for livelihood.

There is a very famous saying in our area: "Upar wale ki lathi me awaaz nahi hoti". I say, rather than bashing them or asking them to leave for Pakistan, drive these cünts into penury; though for someone like Aamir who is pretty rich, different tactics would be needed.He should be requested to move out of country, like he wants to, and his religion should be highlighted in conjugation with his "intolerance" remarks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> @magudi @SarthakGanguly @Mamsalaphala @Bitter Melon
> 
> Does BJP has any idea on how to deal with this intolerance propaganda?
> 
> I mean shooting their mouth ,like a lot of leaders and Sadhus and Sadhvis do, is a very bad tactics. I advocate a tactics in which award returnees and people peddling intolerance narrative are hit on their stomach.Open ED cases ,and if possible criminal cases, against all theses Khans. And against so called "intellectuals", the best policy would be to deny them patronage. Sack (or don't select them) for cushy "cultural" appointments. Don't buy their books for government libraries,and get their books removed from list of recommended reading in university. None of the supposed "intellectual" could sell his book in open market, and depend on government subscription and recommendations for livelihood.
> 
> There is a very famous saying in our area: "Upar wale ki lathi me awaaz nahi hoti". I say, rather than bashing them or asking them to leave for Pakistan, drive these cünts into penury; though for someone like Aamir who is pretty rich, different tactics would be needed.He should be requested to move out of country, like he wants to, and his religion should be highlighted in conjugation with his "intolerance" remarks.


This Govt. is the stupidest one I have seen in my life. Honestly, there does not seem to be any hope. It truly does not deserve to stay in power. For being stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

*No Intolerance, There's Room for Dissent and Fake Dissent: Arun Jaitley*
All India | Edited by Anindita Sanyal | Updated: November 26, 2015 09:25 IST







India, Arun Jaitley said, is the "most liberal democracy in the world".

*New Delhi: * India's tolerance can be gauged by the fact that not only there is space for dissent but also fake dissent, Union finance minister Arun Jaitley told NDTV today.

The minister's remark came as the debate on intolerance started raging again following the comments of actor Aamir Khan. Mr Jaitley refused to speak on what he called "individual comments".

But he said, "India's liberal tradition is evidence to the fact that we not only have space for dissent but also great space for fake dissent... Are we in a position to take action against those who have voiced manufactured dissent?"

In a democracy there will be people who do not maintain the best standards of public discourse. They can be advised to desist, the minister said.

"If someone associated with my party does it -- at the level of PM and the party president and I have asked them to quieten down. Similarly, those who have a differing view should do the same," he added.

India, the minister said, is the "most liberal democracy in the world" - the exception being during the Emergency. Drawing a comparison between the verbal attacks made in France and Germany in the aftermath of the terror strikes in Paris, he said the situation here is much better.

The comments of Aamir Khan has caused a huge controversy, with a section of his fans and colleagues hitting out at the actor.

The government, too, had reacted sharply, with Union minister Venkaiah Naidu saying, "Some people are misleading and some people are misled. Who comes in which category, I do not want to say." 

Incidents like attacks on rationalists, a mob killing over beef-eating rumours and controversial statements by central ministers have been held up by opposition parties and a section of civil society as examples of intolerance under the current regime.

In protest, a number of authors and artistes have returned their awards, which too, has been criticised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamsalaphala

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> @magudi @SarthakGanguly @Mamsalaphala @Bitter Melon
> 
> Does BJP has any idea on how to deal with this intolerance propaganda?
> 
> I mean shooting their mouth ,like a lot of leaders and Sadhus and Sadhvis do, is a very bad tactics. I advocate a tactics in which award returnees and people peddling intolerance narrative are hit on their stomach.Open ED cases ,and if possible criminal cases, against all theses Khans. And against so called "intellectuals", the best policy would be to deny them patronage. Sack (or don't select them) for cushy "cultural" appointments. Don't buy their books for government libraries,and get their books removed from list of recommended reading in university. None of the supposed "intellectual" could sell his book in open market, and depend on government subscription and recommendations for livelihood.
> 
> There is a very famous saying in our area: "Upar wale ki lathi me awaaz nahi hoti". I say, rather than bashing them or asking them to leave for Pakistan, drive these cünts into penury; though for someone like Aamir who is pretty rich, different tactics would be needed.He should be requested to move out of country, like he wants to, and his religion should be highlighted in conjugation with his "intolerance" remarks.



*This is the same old "secularism" debate repackaged as "intolerance"* . This too will run its course.

Best way is to deal with this is the way "secularism" was dealt with.  ...... if you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669765339987734529
Supposedly said today in the Lok sabha. What would that mean about their own Italian Lady, and great leader Nehru who was a Kashmiri Pandit

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Mount Carmel student gives inside story of Rahul Gandhi's visit.
> @Aminroop @JanjaWeed @magudi @Star Wars @Guynextdoor2



 

God forbid if this galoot ever becomes our PM then our country is doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> God forbid if this galoot ever becomes our PM then our country is doomed.


Kerala giving tough competition to Rahul Gandhi lately? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669395118713999360

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Kerala giving tough competition to Rahul Gandhi lately?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669395118713999360


should I be surprised?? 
They should be packed off to ksa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

Govt clears project to skill 5 million Indians

Govt clears project to skill 5 million Indians - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bang Galore

Delhi government ad:





AAP govt probes mystery of missing words in Constitution day ad | delhi | Hindustan Times
Constitution Day: Delhi govt misses 'socialist' and 'secular' from ads, orders probe after apology - Firstpost


As opposed to the wailing against the central government 

Govt under fire for using old version of Constitution Preamble without ‘secular’ word | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

Wow snapdeal stooping this low

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mamsalaphala

skyisthelimit said:


> Govt clears project to skill 5 million Indians
> 
> Govt clears project to skill 5 million Indians - The Times of India



Its Project to sKILL 5 million Indians  ...... intolerance rising. 

More proof Modi is Hitler

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

skyisthelimit said:


> Govt clears project to skill 5 million Indians
> 
> Govt clears project to skill 5 million Indians - The Times of India



Needs to be expanded in scope to cover 50 million after the initial kinks are sorted out for these 5 million.

This more than anything else will be the single most important program for India, though few realise it. I wish Modi gives it more attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

*Less check, more balance: Reforms must reduce Rajya Sabha’s power to block the popular mandate*
26 Nov, 2015, 


*By Baijayant 'Jay' Panda* 

Last month, Italy's upper house of Parliament, the Senate, voted to drastically reduce its own powers, including its number of members and its power to block constitutional amendments and other key legislation. Though steps like a public referendum and passage by the lower house remain, in all likelihood this heralds the end of a decades-long era of chaotic governance. This ought to interest us in India, accustomed as we are to our version of chaotic governance. However, when finance minister Arun Jaitley mooted a relook at Rajya Sabha's powers in August, it led to a furore from many quarters. Those objections continue, but in an unthinking, dogmatic way. It is important, and high time, that the issue is examined dispassionately. 

First, let us be clear that democracies are crucially dependent on checks and balances. Thus, there are very good reasons for having a bicameral legislature, with one house representing the popular will of the day, and the other, with a longer perspective, exercising restraint against a potentially hysterical mob mentality. 

But governance in India, like Italy and others earlier, is caught in a logjam of far too many checks and not enough balance. Nowhere else in the world are there as many legislative checks against the popular mandate of the electorate. Joint sessions of Parliament are no solution as they are impractical to convene frequently and cannot pass constitutional amendments. And structuring major legislation as money bills solely to bypass the Rajya Sabha is undesirable. 

It is instructive to consider how other democracies deal with these issues. Take for instance the UK, on whose Westminster model of parliamentary democracy our system is mostly based. Till a century ago, its House of Lords could reject all bills except money bills, just like our Rajya Sabha today. However, in 1911 the Brits amended this, reducing its powers from being able to block legislation to only delay it up to two years. Then in 1949 the House of Lords' powers were further diluted, so that today, with minor exceptions, all it can do is delay legislation for up to a year. 

To be sure, the House of Lords is an appointed, not elected, body, though there are moves to change that. This is an aspect on which the present debate in India suffers from much confusion. Those frustrated by the Rajya Sabha's intransigence often assert that it is an unelected house of nominated members, and should not exert so much power. 

Of course, that is a popular misconception: only 12 of the 245 Rajya Sabha members are actually nominated, the others being elected, albeit indirectly from the state assemblies rather than directly from the public. But this is a crucial distinction, which cries out for greater introspection and debate. 

The reality is that the Rajya Sabha's indirect elections are, indeed, akin to party nominations. This has been reinforced in recent years by two significant developments. The anti-defection law, while doing away with the ills of horse-trading, has had the unintended consequence of making party whips all-encompassing. This, in conjunction with the 2003 amendment that did away with secret voting by MLAs for Rajya Sabha candidates, has all but ensured that only party-nominated candidates win. 

In theory, Rajya Sabha is supposed to represent the interests of states as a whole. But in practice, what it thus represents are the interests of parties, in fact of party leaderships. Other democracies have faced, and resolved, similar problems. 

The most striking example is the US Senate, which the Rajya Sabha resembles in its members' terms of six years, with one-third retiring every two years. Originally, the US Senate was also indirectly elected from state legislatures, just like the Rajya Sabha today. But in 1913, during the so-called Progressive Era in the US that saw many political reforms, the constitution was amended to make Senators directly elected by the public of each state. 

The effect was dramatic. It broke the hold of party bosses to nominate cronies with no alignment with public interest. And by requiring candidates to seek a plurality of votes all across a state, instead of just cosying up to party bosses, it forced eventual winners to reject fringe concerns in favour of centrist, broad-based campaigns. 

India needs to choose one of two paths to break its systemic legislative gridlock. Emulating the UK or Italy would leave the Rajya Sabha electoral process intact, but reduce its powers. It would still have the ability to slow down the passage of bills, to ensure that those who win elections don't ride roughshod over the losers. But it would no longer have the power to indefinitely block legislation, thus ensuring that those who lose elections don't have a veto either. Pursuing the American example would leave the Rajya Sabha's veto powers intact, but make election to it direct, by the public. That would make its members' agendas much less insular, and more broadly aligned with public interest. 

For either to happen will require sustained championing by political leaders, much as US President Theodore Roosevelt did a century ago or Italian PM Matteo Renzi has in the past two years. As in such reforms elsewhere, this would need, and deserve, support from the opposition too; at least from those who hope to govern someday. 

_The writer is a BJD Lok Sabha MP. Views are personal._ 


Less check, more balance: Reforms must reduce Rajya Sabha’s power to block the popular mandate - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669799445496643584

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

India should just scrap Bicameral system and opt for Unicameral system.

Lok Sabha legislates, period.

Why do we have such a fondness to copy the British system in everything is beyond me.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Wow snapdeal stooping this low



one star rating in the last couple of days has hurt 'em badly! now..buying ratings, good deal by snapdeal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Blaming Modi has now reached a new level....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

nda should try to bring in a resolution in Parliament to start with stripping RS members of its demonic powers of blocking each n every legislation and law in RS.

People like Rekha, Tendulkar and some loyal chamchas get elected. Have no liability of attendence or any worthy contributions towards RS or legislation cannot decide the fate of this country because they are loyal dogs to certain parties.

Bringing such a law will surely get public support since ppl are seeing how pappu n his mother are misusing powers in RS to halt the development train

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Aminroop said:


> where are the RSS supporters of this thread???
> RSS uniform to change, marriage to be allowed? | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> congratulations @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Star Wars



Will encourage more Indians to join RSS. This move will surely help boost membership and popularity.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Echo_419 said:


> Thx man.I try my best to highlight the achievements of this government,though I am little busy with exams & MPR(Minor Project Report).I try to write whenever I have time.



If someone is interested in contributing in anyways for such good cause of helping NDA boost its development agenda and work around...how can he/she approach? To whom?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

skyisthelimit said:


> Will encourage more Indians to join RSS. This move will surely help boost membership and popularity.


Encourage them to join ARMY instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Jason bourne said:


> Not in trouble but spot of bother but everything is settling down bjp will come back strongly....



When Cong is planning all intolerance brigade..awardwapasi brigade..this hardick guy...statements of aiyar and khurshid...

Y is it thay police and the days govt cannot even crush people like hardick...aiyar and khurshid who are misusing democracy and spreading hatred in open.

The more Modi and NdA tolerates this...the more it might hurt them in 2019...people like us might think there is some weakness which is not letting Modi and NDA act. It shows weakness and impotency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

skyisthelimit said:


> If someone is interested in contributing in anyways for such good cause of helping NDA boost its development agenda and work around...how can he/she approach? To whom?



Talk to publications like The frustrated India,SWARAJYAMAG,Daily O,or even BJPs media cell


----------



## Nilgiri

TOI poll: More than 85% back BJP over Aamir Khan

TOI poll: More than 85% back BJP over Aamir Khan - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nilgiri said:


> TOI poll: More than 85% back BJP over Aamir Khan
> 
> TOI poll: More than 85% back BJP over Aamir Khan - The Times of India


wow..the amount of intolerant people!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


> wow..the amount of intolerant people!



We are worlds most intolerant country bro.

Bob Marley would definitely not like us

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669871630890369024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669871977872560133

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669872482690576384

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669871630890369024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669871977872560133
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669872482690576384



But Jaitley is pushing for Indo-Pak series in lanka


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> But Jaitley is pushing for Indo-Pak series in lanka




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669873152143417345

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

Can anybody confirm how much black money has been recovered so far with link? I am debating somewhere... @Star Wars @ranjeet @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> Can anybody confirm how much black money has been recovered so far with link? I am debating somewhere... @Star Wars @ranjeet @magudi


this is what I found. 
3,770 crore Surfaces in Government's Black Money Drive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Rain Man said:


> Can anybody confirm how much black money has been recovered so far with link? I am debating somewhere... @Star Wars @ranjeet @magudi



Indian money in Swiss banks falls by over 10 per cent to Rs 12,615 crore : India, News - India Today

Black money: ED freezes properties worth Rs 9,003 crore, files 173 chargesheets | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Foreign assets worth Rs 6,500 cr disclosed under compliance window: PM Modi | The Indian Express

Also if you prefer hearing it out from the horse's mouth - here you go -

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

bas iski hi kami thi. 
आमिर के असहनशीलता वाले बयान पर पति से गर्मागर्म बहस के बाद पत्नी ने की आत्महत्या - ABP News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> one star rating in the last couple of days has hurt 'em badly! now..buying ratings, good deal by snapdeal!


"Snapdeal is neither connected nor plays a role in comments made by Aamir Khan in his personal capacity. Snapdeal is a proud Indian company built by passionate young Indians focused on building an inclusive digital India. Everyday we are positively impacting thousands of small businesses and millions of consumers in India. We will continue towards our mission of creating one million successful online entrepreneurs in India."

#SnapdealForIndia – Snapdeal Blog

They are now wearing patriotism on their sleeves. They could easily have spoken this in a media event. 



Echo_419 said:


> even BJPs media cell


404 error.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mamsalaphala

ranjeet said:


> bas iski hi kami thi.
> आमिर के असहनशीलता वाले बयान पर पति से गर्मागर्म बहस के बाद पत्नी ने की आत्महत्या - ABP News



More proof of Intolerant India .... she was intolerant to life itself. We should all be ashamed of ourself. 

This would not have happened if they had left India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> "Snapdeal is neither connected nor plays a role in comments made by Aamir Khan in his personal capacity. Snapdeal is a proud Indian company built by passionate young Indians focused on building an inclusive digital India. Everyday we are positively impacting thousands of small businesses and millions of consumers in India. We will continue towards our mission of creating one million successful online entrepreneurs in India."
> 
> #SnapdealForIndia – Snapdeal Blog
> 
> They are now wearing patriotism on their sleeves. They could easily have spoken this in a media event.


Can't beat this. No protest on the streets, no burning of effigies, no damage to properties...shudh nonviolent, but very effective way of protesting...one star rating & uninstall the app. Maybe this is the new way of protesting..hit where it hurts the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## fsayed

Rahul Gandhi was not snubbed: Bengaluru girl's Facebook post goes viral - The Times of India

A student from Bengaluru's prestigious Mount Carmel College went against the current social media tide, '#RahulStumped' and said Rahul Gandhi was not snubbed at all.

Just a day after the interactive session between RaGa and Mount Carmel College students dragged much attention nation wide, Elixir Nahar, a student from the same college, wrote an open letter to those who said Rahul Gandhi's statement backfired as he criticised Modi.

'He (Rahul Gandhi) was humourous, and he struck a chord with the audience right from the start,' Nahar wrote. She also said that the questions on Swachh Bharat and Make in India received a mixed reaction and only a part of which was reported.

In her 1,437-word long Facebook post titled "An Open Letter to ?#?RahulStumped Enthusiasts", she complained that the whole incident was 'misconstrued and exaggerated'. She ended her letter saying RaGa's speech was 'inspiring' and 'spirited'.

Elixir Nahar's open letter:

Those 'No Ragging' posters you vaguely see around educational institutions could be put to good use this week. They must all be collected and sent to Indian media houses country-wide! It has arisen to be the need of the hour, considering the events of November 25th, 2015 - the day we'd fondly remember as 'Mr. Rahul Gandhi's (memorable?) visit to Mount Carmel College'. If I had a few hashtags to throw around, they would be on the lines of ?#?Misconstrued and ?#?Exaggerated, and this is from someone on the inside.

Didn't get your invitation? Don't worry, it wasn't lost in the mail or anything. It was lodged with all the other invites to media houses in P.O box: Sorry You're Not Invited.

As we students made our way past the lurking media and into our college campus, the fact of the matter was - this is about us, not them. It was going to be a friendly interaction between him and us, discussing matters that concern the youth and the country. We were definitely eager to see how he had tailored his interactive speech to suit our audience of young women.

He opened with why he chose our college in particular. He spoke about societal norms: What is 'pretty', what is 'skinny', how irrelevant these terms are to him, and why women are so important in his life - his grandmother, mother, and sister. He was humourous, and he struck a chord with the audience right from the start, before jumping into the nitty gritty.

What touched most of the audience was Mr. Gandhi's emphasis on 'starting a conversation' about all the issues. He informed us about how his government was being shunned out of Parliament, to the extent of their mic being turned off while they are speaking, despite them being the Opposition and still having a foothold in there. He brought us up to speed on how the central government has not once been open to starting a conversation with them, about anything under the sun that concerns the citizens. He drew up examples from the past, when former Prime Minister Manmohan Singh was in office, and how he would pick up the phone and directly call the Opposition just to have a conversation. Let me add that these facets arising on the eve of the Winter Session in Parliament could be more than a mere coincidence.

He emphasised the need for a collective ruling body, and that change cannot be brought about by just one man, including himself. He said the body should be made up of people like us and that we should be allowed easier access into politics, including Lok Sabha and Rajya Sabha. These were all facets that resonated well with his young audience. Questions were raised about the GST Bill, the 'Suit-Boot Sarkar' the situation in the North East, tolerance in India and opportunities for differently-abled citizens. He was understanding and answered seamlessly.

The best part was that he recognised corruption in higher levels of the Youth Congress. He admitted to things going wrong in Congress which led to their loss in 2014. He spoke about rejuvenating the party and giving it a new face and image. It


----------



## Mamsalaphala

fsayed said:


> Rahul Gandhi was not snubbed: Bengaluru girl's Facebook post goes viral - The Times of India
> 
> Shame on media for distorting of fact



Awww.... cho chweet ...... Young Love

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

fsayed said:


> Rahul Gandhi was not snubbed: Bengaluru girl's Facebook post goes viral - The Times of India
> 
> A student from Bengaluru's prestigious Mount Carmel College went against the current social media tide, '#RahulStumped' and said Rahul Gandhi was not snubbed at all.
> 
> Just a day after the interactive session between RaGa and Mount Carmel College students dragged much attention nation wide, Elixir Nahar, a student from the same college, wrote an open letter to those who said Rahul Gandhi's statement backfired as he criticised Modi.
> 
> 'He (Rahul Gandhi) was humourous, and he struck a chord with the audience right from the start,' Nahar wrote. She also said that the questions on Swachh Bharat and Make in India received a mixed reaction and only a part of which was reported.
> 
> In her 1,437-word long Facebook post titled "An Open Letter to ?#?RahulStumped Enthusiasts", she complained that the whole incident was 'misconstrued and exaggerated'. She ended her letter saying RaGa's speech was 'inspiring' and 'spirited'.
> 
> Elixir Nahar's open letter:
> 
> Those 'No Ragging' posters you vaguely see around educational institutions could be put to good use this week. They must all be collected and sent to Indian media houses country-wide! It has arisen to be the need of the hour, considering the events of November 25th, 2015 - the day we'd fondly remember as 'Mr. Rahul Gandhi's (memorable?) visit to Mount Carmel College'. If I had a few hashtags to throw around, they would be on the lines of ?#?Misconstrued and ?#?Exaggerated, and this is from someone on the inside.
> 
> Didn't get your invitation? Don't worry, it wasn't lost in the mail or anything. It was lodged with all the other invites to media houses in P.O box: Sorry You're Not Invited.
> 
> As we students made our way past the lurking media and into our college campus, the fact of the matter was - this is about us, not them. It was going to be a friendly interaction between him and us, discussing matters that concern the youth and the country. We were definitely eager to see how he had tailored his interactive speech to suit our audience of young women.
> 
> He opened with why he chose our college in particular. He spoke about societal norms: What is 'pretty', what is 'skinny', how irrelevant these terms are to him, and why women are so important in his life - his grandmother, mother, and sister. He was humourous, and he struck a chord with the audience right from the start, before jumping into the nitty gritty.
> 
> What touched most of the audience was Mr. Gandhi's emphasis on 'starting a conversation' about all the issues. He informed us about how his government was being shunned out of Parliament, to the extent of their mic being turned off while they are speaking, despite them being the Opposition and still having a foothold in there. He brought us up to speed on how the central government has not once been open to starting a conversation with them, about anything under the sun that concerns the citizens. He drew up examples from the past, when former Prime Minister Manmohan Singh was in office, and how he would pick up the phone and directly call the Opposition just to have a conversation. Let me add that these facets arising on the eve of the Winter Session in Parliament could be more than a mere coincidence.
> 
> He emphasised the need for a collective ruling body, and that change cannot be brought about by just one man, including himself. He said the body should be made up of people like us and that we should be allowed easier access into politics, including Lok Sabha and Rajya Sabha. These were all facets that resonated well with his young audience. Questions were raised about the GST Bill, the 'Suit-Boot Sarkar' the situation in the North East, tolerance in India and opportunities for differently-abled citizens. He was understanding and answered seamlessly.
> 
> The best part was that he recognised corruption in higher levels of the Youth Congress. He admitted to things going wrong in Congress which led to their loss in 2014. He spoke about rejuvenating the party and giving it a new face and image. It



Nobody claimed that Rahul is the only person in India with half a brain, there are 'like minded' people who would find his speeches coherent, even inspiring. Ms Elixir Nahar seems to be one such person!  
Btw, check his encounter with some school kids: 
It was a forgettable rendezvous for these schoolkids

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

ED summons Himachal Pradesh Chief Minister Virbhadra Singh in money laundering case | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Mamsalaphala

ranjeet said:


> ED summons Himachal Pradesh Chief Minister Virbhadra Singh in money laundering case | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Rising Intolerance of Hindu Society  ......... won't let CM work in peace and raise party funds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670183099188117505@Guynextdoor2 unbelievable naa?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mamsalaphala

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670183099188117505@Guynextdoor2 unbelievable naa?



His name is PUSH-kar ?  ....... you can see the intolerance just from his name. We should be ashamed. 

His name should have been Push-mat-kar. AAP is always right, secularism wins again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

भारत-पाक क्रिकेट सीरीज़ खटाई में, सीमा पर तनाव के चलते सरकार नहीं देगी मंजूरी : सूत्र


----------



## ranjeet

Withdraw convocation invite to Narendra Modi: Jamia Millia alumni to VC | The Indian Express


----------



## Mamsalaphala

ranjeet said:


> Withdraw convocation invite to Narendra Modi: Jamia Millia alumni to VC | The Indian Express


----------



## ranjeet

Mamsalaphala said:


>


he is playing a Haryanvi pehlwan in his next movie, was waiting for it. but going to boycott it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

A really old article on Saba Naqvi which I though I should post here:-
*Saba Naqvi – a career fading away as she desperately clutches on to the straws?*

On May 16 last year, after the grand victory the Narendra Modi led BJP in the general elections, the most beaming face in the TV studios was that of Saba Naqvi. Despite her being anti-BJP, she had always been seen as a charming neutral commentator. With her trademark _kaajal_ around her expressive eyes, the columnist-panelist accepted compliments as if it was her due.

_Commentators on Twitter waxed eloquent about how this bright young woman, who had fought her way up in the weekly magazine Outlook, now represented the future of journalism. She epitomised objective journalism, it was said. She smiled and accepted many congratulations before the cameras._

But less than a year after that, the legendary Saba Naqvi is going wrong. She has already been dropped from the magazine’s governing board set up by former editor late Vinod Mehta. And the buzz is she is likely to be “cut to size” further. The possible scenario being discussed is she being asked to retire and continue only as occasional contributor.

*Saba Naqvi is on the wrong side of 50, but has painfully little to show for her 30 years long career as a journalist. She bravely trots from studio to studio in the hope of landing some primetime debates, but her domestic help know that she has crumbled from within, that beneath the facade she presents to the harsh world, is a weak soul who has been trampled by the cruel realities of the external world.*

Her illustrious father Saeed Naqvi would have never imagined that his daughter Saba Naqvi would not even be a pale shadow of him. But it seems he has now resigned to his fate. In private meetings with close friends, N*aqvi senior has often admitted, after a bit of coaxing by a scotch on the rocks, that his daughter disappoints him on regular basis. He aspired her “to be a Sagarika, but she remains a poor man’s Rana Ayyub.”*

Saba, has somehow managed to hold on to her job as Political Editor at Outlook.* At Outlook, she is looked at like a female Rahul Gandhi.** As a staffer puts it bluntly “She evokes the same sentiments as Rahul Gandhi evokes amongst us, a dynastic scion stuck in a job in which the person is incompetent, but is grinding it out to save face and to try and carry on the humongous legacy that precedes her.”*

*In her office, whenever there is something indefensible yet must be defended, to preserve the “Idea of India”, her colleagues look to her*. She is the talismanic character in this drama, who can put on the costume of a wolf and with her theatrics and falsehoods, convince you that he is danger of being eaten by the vicious sheep.

“_*She is our Sanjay Jha*_,” remarks a senior at Outlook jocularly, *“She will take body blows day in and day out, yet be ready to get in the firing line on the very next day.”*

And this quality of her, is possibly what reserves a place for her at Arnab’s table in most Newshour debates. Be it AAP sting tapes, or Coal scam, or Modi’s 10 lac suit, Saba Naqvi is an omnipresent diva at the Times Now studios, who is again ready to stand for the logically oppressed side. While this virtue does help, Times Now casting directors admit that there are other reasons too.

*As he spills the beans, he reveals that Saba also has a place reserved at Arnab’s “post-parties”, and in all probability because of her alarming frequency at gifting Arnab precious playthings and gizmos.*

*They say, a fading star would do just about anything to stay in the limelight. In case of Saba Naqvi, she isn’t even a star, she is like a Protostar, which could never really progress to the next level. “A still born child” says a fraternity colleague, who had worked with Saba Naqvi in the past, as she shakes her head in disappointment that a person with such a legacy, could squander it with such aplomb.*

A source, says there is in fact an incident, a well kept secret, which find mention only at Lutyens cocktail parties, once everyone has had one too many drinks, which sheds light on Saba’s character. As the tale goes, at a late-nighter, Saba and her journalist friends had a bit too much*. Saba was asked how she managed to impress Vinod Gupta and Tarun Tejpal to land a plum job at Outlook. “A wink and a pat on her purse” was Saba’s reaction*, is what our source told us, on the condition of anonymity. All we can say is “Why aren’t we surprised!”

***

_(P.S.: All of the 8 the sources, incidents, quotes in the above piece spring forth from a fertile imagination, but since we aren’t “journalists” such slanderous pieces do not get featured as cover stories like Saba Naqvi’s __pieces__ do, and that’s why this admission and disclosure. Hell, we do not even know if Saba Naqvi is the daughter of Saeed Naqvi, but we follow the Outlook principle of journalism, which __claimed__ Rakesh Jhunjhunwala’s daughter is old enough to work with Smriti Irani, when fact is she turned 10 years just last year. We wish the best to Saba in her professional career.)_

_Saba Naqvi – a career fading away as she desperately clutches on to the straws?_

From october 7th:- Saba Naqvi steps down as Political Editor, Outlook

What does a wink & a pat on her purse mean??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyisthelimit

PM Modiji speech in Parliament today.






Last 2 minutes... India of India in different languages was very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamsalaphala

A must read for anybody who wishes to understand Kerala.

From the RSS Organizer : Kerala : God’s Own Country Or Godless Country?



Darmashkian said:


> What does a wink & a pat on her purse mean??



Probably this Power of the purse 

She could have paid them off. One way or the other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indian Parliament to go Completely Paperless Starting Today #DigitalIndia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamsalaphala

ranjeet said:


> Indian Parliament to go Completely Paperless Starting Today #DigitalIndia



Intolerance to paper  ...... we are becoming more and more intolerant every day. When will this end ?


----------



## ranjeet

Woman Passenger in Distress Gets Help After Her Tweet to Suresh Prabhu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Facing an aggressive opposition attack over growing intolerance, the government Friday launched a fierce counter with Finance Minister Arun Jaitley initiating a debate in Rajya Sabha on commitment to the Constitution to mark the 125th birth anniversary of B R Ambedkar.

Deftly drawing a parallel between Adolf Hitler’s actions in Germany in the 1930s to the imposition of Emergency by Indira Gandhi in the 1970s, he said during the Emergency even the right to life and liberty was stripped and “dictatorship was at its worst”. Today, he said even an irresponsible statement on television is assumed as intolerance.
Watch Video: ‘Dictatorship was worst under Indira’s Hitler-like regime’

A day after Home Minister Rajnath Singh triggered a political controversy saying secularism is the most misused word, Jaitley argued that the constitutional thought that the State will have no religion and will not discriminate on the basis of religion have been subverted in the last 65 years. He said that uniform civil code and ban on cow slaughter was part of the Constitution and asked how the House would react if B R Ambedkar today stood up and proposed these provisions under Article 44 and Article 48.

“So if Ambedkar had proposed Article 44 and Article 48 today, how many of you would have accepted it… even as a Directive Principle?” he said. CPM’s Sitaram Yechury intervened and asked Jaitley not to pick and choose, arguing other directive principles — early childhood care and education too have not been implemented, prompting Jaitley to ask whether he was suggesting that because one provision has not been followed the other too should not be followed.
Jaitley harped on the Emergency to attack the Congress. “During the 1970s, one of the biggest challenges we faced was that Article 21 was suspended. And the government succeeded in convincing the Supreme Court that if Article 21 is suspended, because it was suspendable, the citizens of India have lost the right to life and liberty. This was dictatorship at its worst… If today someone comes on television and gives an irresponsible statement then we assume it as intolerance. That time, the situation was such that even if in an illegal way your life was snatched,” he said triggering protests from the Congress benches.

When a Congress member shouted out the two cannot be compared, Jaitley shot back “of course there is no comparison. The difference is between a mountain and a mole hill”. He said the argument then was that people can be jailed or killed without reason and people will have no remedy. “And those who now claim to swear by the Constitution supported this position,” he added. Not just that, he argued even Article 356 of the Constitution was “misused” several times during the Congress rule. “The misuse of Article 356 in India has gradually been faced out,” he said.

Jaitley referred to Hilter’s Germany as the most glaring example of usage of constitution and its provisions to subvert democracy. He did not refer to Emergency or Indira Gandhi’s 20 point programme during Emergency or Dev Kant Dev Kant Barooah’s famous declaration that India is Indira, Indira is India.

Instead, Jaitley narrated the sequence of events in Germany. He said Hitler, using the pretext of a threat to set ablaze the German Parliament imposed Emergency, detained the opposition to gain majority for amending the Constitution, imposed press censorship and came out with a 25-point economic programme. “And thereafter, you brought a law that no action taken by the government was justiciable in court… And then Rudolf Hess, the immediate adviser to Adolf Hitler, delivered a great speech on February 25, 1934, titled ‘The Oath to Adolf Hitler’… the speech ended with a sentence ‘Adolf Hitler is Germany, Germany is Adolf Hitler’,” he said.

“I am only referring to what happened in 1993… what happened subsequently in other parts of the world later, the Germans never claimed a copyright,” he added.
Jaitley, during his more than an hour-long speech, also argued dilution in separation of powers as envisaged in the Constitution was “coming” from the judiciary, noted Jan Sangh leader Syama Prasad Mookerjee was a member of the Constituent Assembly and he too had made a contribution along with the others to counter Congress’s criticism that the ruling party had no role in drafting of the Constitution. In the present times, he said, the “biggest challenge” to any Constitutional system in the world is terrorism and argued “sometimes for vote bank politics, we hold ourselves back from criticising the way we should. This is the result of the last 65 years.”


- See more at: Constitution Day debate: Arun Jaitley cites Hitler’s Germany to target Congress over Emergency | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> @The Huskar @heisenberg BJP sets Hindu-Muslim unity tone for 2016 Assam polls - The Times of India


Won't work.Muslims have already voted a side and its damn well not BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Facing an aggressive opposition attack over growing intolerance, the government Friday launched a fierce counter with Finance Minister Arun Jaitley initiating a debate in Rajya Sabha on commitment to the Constitution to mark the 125th birth anniversary of B R Ambedkar.
> 
> Deftly drawing a parallel between Adolf Hitler’s actions in Germany in the 1930s to the imposition of Emergency by Indira Gandhi in the 1970s, he said during the Emergency even the right to life and liberty was stripped and “dictatorship was at its worst”. Today, he said even an irresponsible statement on television is assumed as intolerance.
> Watch Video: ‘Dictatorship was worst under Indira’s Hitler-like regime’
> 
> A day after Home Minister Rajnath Singh triggered a political controversy saying secularism is the most misused word, Jaitley argued that the constitutional thought that the State will have no religion and will not discriminate on the basis of religion have been subverted in the last 65 years. He said that uniform civil code and ban on cow slaughter was part of the Constitution and asked how the House would react if B R Ambedkar today stood up and proposed these provisions under Article 44 and Article 48.
> 
> “So if Ambedkar had proposed Article 44 and Article 48 today, how many of you would have accepted it… even as a Directive Principle?” he said. CPM’s Sitaram Yechury intervened and asked Jaitley not to pick and choose, arguing other directive principles — early childhood care and education too have not been implemented, prompting Jaitley to ask whether he was suggesting that because one provision has not been followed the other too should not be followed.
> Jaitley harped on the Emergency to attack the Congress. “During the 1970s, one of the biggest challenges we faced was that Article 21 was suspended. And the government succeeded in convincing the Supreme Court that if Article 21 is suspended, because it was suspendable, the citizens of India have lost the right to life and liberty. This was dictatorship at its worst… If today someone comes on television and gives an irresponsible statement then we assume it as intolerance. That time, the situation was such that even if in an illegal way your life was snatched,” he said triggering protests from the Congress benches.
> 
> When a Congress member shouted out the two cannot be compared, Jaitley shot back “of course there is no comparison. The difference is between a mountain and a mole hill”. He said the argument then was that people can be jailed or killed without reason and people will have no remedy. “And those who now claim to swear by the Constitution supported this position,” he added. Not just that, he argued even Article 356 of the Constitution was “misused” several times during the Congress rule. “The misuse of Article 356 in India has gradually been faced out,” he said.
> 
> Jaitley referred to Hilter’s Germany as the most glaring example of usage of constitution and its provisions to subvert democracy. He did not refer to Emergency or Indira Gandhi’s 20 point programme during Emergency or Dev Kant Dev Kant Barooah’s famous declaration that India is Indira, Indira is India.
> 
> Instead, Jaitley narrated the sequence of events in Germany. He said Hitler, using the pretext of a threat to set ablaze the German Parliament imposed Emergency, detained the opposition to gain majority for amending the Constitution, imposed press censorship and came out with a 25-point economic programme. “And thereafter, you brought a law that no action taken by the government was justiciable in court… And then Rudolf Hess, the immediate adviser to Adolf Hitler, delivered a great speech on February 25, 1934, titled ‘The Oath to Adolf Hitler’… the speech ended with a sentence ‘Adolf Hitler is Germany, Germany is Adolf Hitler’,” he said.
> 
> “I am only referring to what happened in 1993… what happened subsequently in other parts of the world later, the Germans never claimed a copyright,” he added.
> Jaitley, during his more than an hour-long speech, also argued dilution in separation of powers as envisaged in the Constitution was “coming” from the judiciary, noted Jan Sangh leader Syama Prasad Mookerjee was a member of the Constituent Assembly and he too had made a contribution along with the others to counter Congress’s criticism that the ruling party had no role in drafting of the Constitution. In the present times, he said, the “biggest challenge” to any Constitutional system in the world is terrorism and argued “sometimes for vote bank politics, we hold ourselves back from criticising the way we should. This is the result of the last 65 years.”
> 
> 
> - See more at: Constitution Day debate: Arun Jaitley cites Hitler’s Germany to target Congress over Emergency | The Indian Express




Did you watch it? Superb stuff.






Watch from 00:58 onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

Bang Galore said:


> Did you watch it? Superb stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch from 00:58 onwards.



Thanks for the video absolutely masterful


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> he is playing a Haryanvi pehlwan in his next movie, was waiting for it. but going to boycott it now.



Pirated dekhio



magudi said:


> Thanks for the video absolutely masterful


Jai Italy along with Tulsi (Smriti Irani) should me made in charge of the IT cell.In their current position their talents are bring wasted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Delhi Cabinet approves salary hike of MLAs

@Guynextdoor2 unbelievable naa?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

-----------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Winter Session: Amendment bills on child labour, payment bonus to be tabled in Parliament | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## ranjeet

Judgement being passed on NRIs by presstitutes. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670578087608782848

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670629538800525313Damn..I'm losing track of this whole intolerance fiasco! Btw..who is suppose to be tolerant & who is intolerant in this whole debate?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670623963937140736Damn..I'm losing track of this whole intolerance fiasco! Btw..who is suppose to be tolerant & who is intolerant in this whole debate?


tweet deleted? person couldn't tolerate his/her own tweet?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> tweet deleted? person couldn't tolerate his/her own tweet?


Reposted it bruv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Reposted it bruv


yeah heard about it, It's like how dare you can't accept our narrative of rising intolerance you intolerant fool. We tolerant folks will not be tolerating you any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> yeah heard about it, It's like how dare you can't accept our narrative of rising intolerance you intolerant fool. We tolerant folks will not be tolerating you any more.


Hahaha..true that. How dare intolerant people criticise anything that tolerant lot does!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Don't know the truth yet but some some rumors that Swamy is going to reveal some real dirty secrets of the Gandhi dynasty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


>



How is it better compared to the present thing?


----------



## Sky lord

Tridibans said:


> Don't know the truth yet but some some rumors that Swamy is going to reveal some real dirty secrets of the Gandhi dynasty


Swamy has been revealing and revealing, but it has had no effect. Like water off a ducks back. 

Mama and son have been caught red handed stealing money, land, telling lies, aiding criminals and they just deny and carry on as though nothing has happened. This is the amazing natural talent of the Congress, how to steal and steal but get re elected time and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

Echo_419 said:


> How is it better compared to the present thing?



*Advantages*

As IPV is not a 'live' vaccine, it carries no risk of vaccine-associated polio paralysis.
IPV triggers an excellent protective immune response in most people.
*Disadvantages*

IPV induces very low levels of immunity in the intestine. As a result, when a person immunized with IPV is infected with wild poliovirus, the virus can still multiply inside the intestines and be shed in the faeces, risking continued circulation.
IPV is over five times more expensive than oral polio vaccine.
Administering the vaccine requires trained health workers and sterile injection equipment and procedures.
=======================

*Safety*
IPV is one of the safest vaccines in use. No serious systemic adverse reactions have been shown to follow vaccination.

*Efficacy*
IPV is highly effective in preventing paralytic disease caused by all three types of poliovirus.

*Recommended use*
An increasing number of industrialized, polio-free countries are using IPV as the vaccine of choice. This is because the risk of paralytic polio associated with continued routine use of oral polio vaccine (OPV) is deemed greater than the risk of imported wild virus. 

However, as IPV does not stop transmission of the virus, oral polio vaccine is used wherever a polio outbreak needs to be contained, even in countries which rely exclusively on IPV for their routine immunization programme (e.g. the polio outbreak in the Netherlands in 1992). 

IPV is not recommended for routine use in polio-endemic countries or in developing countries at risk of poliovirus importations. In these countries, oral polio vaccines – either trivalent, bivalent or monovalent, depending on local epidemiology – are used.

Once polio has been eradicated, use of the oral polio vaccine will need to be stopped to prevent re-establishment of transmission due to vaccine-derived polioviruses. Switching to IPV is one option for this post-OPV era.

Global Polio Eradication Initiative > Polio and prevention > The vaccines > Inactivated polio vaccine (IPV)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

*Poster of Kerala's Muslim League's Women's Wing Conference today in Kochi*

*



*

another secular gem
*
In these election posters, women candidates don't find a place, husbands do | The News Minute*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nilgiri

Marxist said:


> *Poster of Kerala's Muslim League's Women's Wing Conference today in Kochi*
> 
> *
> View attachment 275689
> *
> 
> another one
> *
> In these election posters, women candidates don't find a place, husbands do | The News Minute*
> 
> *Poster of Kerala's Muslim League's Women's Wing Conference today in Kochi*
> 
> *
> View attachment 275689
> *
> 
> another one
> *
> In these election posters, women candidates don't find a place, husbands do | The News Minute*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> *Poster of Kerala's Muslim League's Women's Wing Conference today in Kochi*
> 
> *
> View attachment 275689
> *
> 
> another secular gem
> *
> In these election posters, women candidates don't find a place, husbands do | The News Minute*



   
*


Marxist said:



Women

Click to expand...

*...with moustache. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

TDP to Join Hands With Congress in Telangana to take on TRS? -The New Indian Express


*TDP to Join Hands With Congress in Telangana to take on TRS?*
By Express News Service

Published: 29th November 2015 03:29 AM

Last Updated: 29th November 2015 05:32 AM

Email9






HYDERABAD: *TDP, whose foundation was laid on the very principle of opposing the Congress Party, appears to be considering the idea of ‘joining hands’ with the Congress to break the ongoing winning streak of the ruling TRS in the Telangana State.*

Proving this, *Telangana TDP leaders reportedly suggested to their party boss and Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu to consider the proposal, mooted by Telangana Congress leaders like Gutha Sukhender Reddy, to have an understanding between TDP, Congress and Left either directly or indirectly to defeat TRS in the MLC polls.*

TS TDP president L Ramana and party floor leader in the Assembly Errabelli Dayakar Rao and Rajya Sabha member Garikapati Mohana Rao, who met Naidu at the secretariat here on Saturday, had a detailed discussion over the party’s political strategy to be adopted for ensuing MLC polls and upcoming Greater Hyderabad Municipal Corporation (GHMC) elections.

Sources said during the meeting, T-Congress former MP Sukhender Reddy’s proposal was also put before Naidu. But, the TDP boss did not divulge his views. “_*We have suggested our party boss to consider the idea of joining hands with the Congress and the Left to defeat the ruling TRS in the ensuing MLC polls under local bodies quota,”*_ said a TS TDP leader.

Later, while interacting with reporters, Dayakar Rao said their party chief had decided to contest the MLC polls. “TDP has decided to contest the ensuing MLC polls in Telangana, which will be held on Dec 27 to fill the 12 vacant MLC posts from the local bodies. Our party chief had given the green signal to us to contest the MLC polls,” he added.

TRS is in a majority in the 28-member Upper House as on date. From the local bodies quota, Ranga Reddy, Mahbubnagar and Karimnagar segments have two MLCs each, while the other six districts- Adilabad, Nizamabad, Medak, Warangal, Khammam and Nalgonda- have one each.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@itachii @Roybot 
There is resentment against KCR in his party, that is for certain, as I have said before a few months back. The TG govt. is run by 4 people all members of the KCR parivaar including KCR himself. This has lead to resentment among many.

http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/warangal-win-disappoints-t-ministers-70794.html

The resounding victory achieved by the Telangana Rashtra Samithi in Warangal Lok Sabha by-elections has taken party president K Chandrasekhara Rao and his family members on to cloud nine,* but it is learnt, the victory has disappointed several other ministers in the KCR cabinet.*

Sources said several ministers were hoping that the TRS would end up winning the seat with a lesser margin, if not losing the Warangal seat, as it would have at least reined in the KCR family.

*At present, these ministers have remained mere dummies and all the dealings of the government are in the hands of KCR, his son KTR, daughter Kavitha, nephew Harish Rao and a couple of other ministers who are close confidants of KCR.*

*There were instances in which even deputy chief ministers had to bow to Kavitha’s tantrums.*

These ministers were of the view that if the TRS got a reduced majority in Warangal, it would have been an alarming signals for KCR family.

“At least then, KCR would have got some wisdom and the ministers would have got some independence in their functioning.* But, now with the TRS getting record majority in Warangal, KCR and his coterie would become further aggressive and there would be nothing for the other ministers to do any activity. They cannot even approach KCR or his son for a work or two,*” sources said.


http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/revanth-gets-cm-offer-from-union-minister-70806.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Only in India !!

Azam Khan calls Shahi Imam an RSS agent - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamsalaphala

Sky lord said:


> Only in India !!
> 
> Azam Khan calls Shahi Imam an RSS agent - The Times of India



I am not sure who will be more offended ..... RSS or Shahi Imam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Darmashkian said:


> TDP to Join Hands With Congress in Telangana to take on TRS? -The New Indian Express
> 
> 
> *TDP to Join Hands With Congress in Telangana to take on TRS?*
> By Express News Service
> 
> Published: 29th November 2015 03:29 AM
> 
> Last Updated: 29th November 2015 05:32 AM
> 
> Email9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HYDERABAD: *TDP, whose foundation was laid on the very principle of opposing the Congress Party, appears to be considering the idea of ‘joining hands’ with the Congress to break the ongoing winning streak of the ruling TRS in the Telangana State.*
> 
> Proving this, *Telangana TDP leaders reportedly suggested to their party boss and Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister N Chandrababu Naidu to consider the proposal, mooted by Telangana Congress leaders like Gutha Sukhender Reddy, to have an understanding between TDP, Congress and Left either directly or indirectly to defeat TRS in the MLC polls.*
> 
> TS TDP president L Ramana and party floor leader in the Assembly Errabelli Dayakar Rao and Rajya Sabha member Garikapati Mohana Rao, who met Naidu at the secretariat here on Saturday, had a detailed discussion over the party’s political strategy to be adopted for ensuing MLC polls and upcoming Greater Hyderabad Municipal Corporation (GHMC) elections.
> 
> Sources said during the meeting, T-Congress former MP Sukhender Reddy’s proposal was also put before Naidu. But, the TDP boss did not divulge his views. “_*We have suggested our party boss to consider the idea of joining hands with the Congress and the Left to defeat the ruling TRS in the ensuing MLC polls under local bodies quota,”*_ said a TS TDP leader.
> 
> Later, while interacting with reporters, Dayakar Rao said their party chief had decided to contest the MLC polls. “TDP has decided to contest the ensuing MLC polls in Telangana, which will be held on Dec 27 to fill the 12 vacant MLC posts from the local bodies. Our party chief had given the green signal to us to contest the MLC polls,” he added.
> 
> TRS is in a majority in the 28-member Upper House as on date. From the local bodies quota, Ranga Reddy, Mahbubnagar and Karimnagar segments have two MLCs each, while the other six districts- Adilabad, Nizamabad, Medak, Warangal, Khammam and Nalgonda- have one each.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @itachii @Roybot
> There is resentment against KCR in his party, that is for certain, as I have said before a few months back. The TG govt. is run by 4 people all members of the KCR parivaar including KCR himself. This has lead to resentment among many.
> 
> http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/warangal-win-disappoints-t-ministers-70794.html
> 
> The resounding victory achieved by the Telangana Rashtra Samithi in Warangal Lok Sabha by-elections has taken party president K Chandrasekhara Rao and his family members on to cloud nine,* but it is learnt, the victory has disappointed several other ministers in the KCR cabinet.*
> 
> Sources said several ministers were hoping that the TRS would end up winning the seat with a lesser margin, if not losing the Warangal seat, as it would have at least reined in the KCR family.
> 
> *At present, these ministers have remained mere dummies and all the dealings of the government are in the hands of KCR, his son KTR, daughter Kavitha, nephew Harish Rao and a couple of other ministers who are close confidants of KCR.*
> 
> *There were instances in which even deputy chief ministers had to bow to Kavitha’s tantrums.*
> 
> These ministers were of the view that if the TRS got a reduced majority in Warangal, it would have been an alarming signals for KCR family.
> 
> “At least then, KCR would have got some wisdom and the ministers would have got some independence in their functioning.* But, now with the TRS getting record majority in Warangal, KCR and his coterie would become further aggressive and there would be nothing for the other ministers to do any activity. They cannot even approach KCR or his son for a work or two,*” sources said.
> 
> 
> http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/revanth-gets-cm-offer-from-union-minister-70806.html



TDP is the first political party formed with the sole purpose of opposing the tyranny of congress.. TDP can never have an open alliance with cong.. not in any foreseeable future .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670629538800525313Damn..I'm losing track of this whole intolerance fiasco! Btw..who is suppose to be tolerant & who is intolerant in this whole debate?


E Rudali can't tolerant his gender now.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Bihar poll effect: Reach out to public, PMO tells ministries | The Indian Express

Finally PMji is getting a bit realistic now. Communication of the GOI and Media to common people is very important for survival + good image + future election prospects.

PMji should take some initiative even to lift the BJP Media cell. It has disappeared and seems to have no impact.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

skyisthelimit said:


> Bihar poll effect: Reach out to public, PMO tells ministries | The Indian Express
> 
> Finally PMji is getting a bit realistic now. Communication of the GOI and Media to common people is very important for survival + good image + future election prospects.
> 
> PMji should take some initiative even to lift the BJP Media cell. It has disappeared and seems to have no impact.



@SarthakGanguly is despondent about it being too late now.

I am more optimistic


----------



## skyisthelimit

PM Modi’s ‘Mann Ki Baat’: Want ‘Ek Bharat, Shresht Bharat’ scheme to encourage unity | The Indian Express

Seems like another masterstroke in making by PMji.

He should install members from all communities on the commission scheme. He should also ask people like Aamir Khan to lead it, show the country how tolerant he is. 

This will show Mr. Aamir ga-nd mein aya hag diya and mooh mein aya bak diya is VERY EASY but DOING is VERY HARD



Nilgiri said:


> @SarthakGanguly is despondent about it being too late now.
> 
> I am more optimistic



He at least tried experimenting different way. It will finally end up benefitting PMji and BJP with 2019 in future. I am very optimistic. But just that after BIHAR loss, also creates doubts in minds of others. It would have been much better if it was done 3-4 months before BIHAR elections. 

NAMO and BJP should learn the CONgress game to defeat CONgress. MEDIA needs to be in pockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670883995060539392

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TejasMk3

Came across this today:










Hadnt heard of this before, seems bang on about lefty intolerance, and about self introspection leading to needless self flagellation on a lot of issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Mamsalaphala

TejasMk3 said:


> Came across this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadnt heard of this before, seems bang on about lefty intolerance, and about self introspection leading to needless self flagellation on a lot of issues.



Now compare this to Hinduism and Islam/Christianity. The name of eternal vigilance is called "Hindtuva".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671105105178030080

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

sharing some pictures of Vellapalli's Samthva munnetta yatra in kerala against the minority appeasement and anti Hindu polices of Left front and congress led UDF
From Chalakuddy central kerala





From kozhikode(malabar region)





From palakkad district







Yatra is slowly gaining momentum

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Tridibans @TejasMk3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Intolerance spreading to movie theaters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Intolerance spreading to movie theaters



@jamahir see the hate and sanghis claim there is no intolerance


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Tridibans @TejasMk3


yeah buddhe 5 star activists ... molest kyon karte rehte hai young laundo ko?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamsalaphala

ranjeet said:


> Intolerance spreading to movie theaters



He is lucky he and his family was only kicked out of the theatre.

Insulting the National Anthem and the Flag is a Publishable offence under the law.

Student who remained seated during national anthem faces life imprisonment - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> Intolerance spreading to movie theaters


Video has been removed. What was the content?


----------



## ranjeet

indiatester said:


> Video has been removed. What was the content?


family was heckled out of movie theater who refused to stand up during national anthem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> family was heckled out of movie theater who refused to stand up during national anthem.



That was really intolerant!


----------



## magudi

Whats the latest news on gst ?


----------



## Nilgiri

Eviction of the elite in Modi's Delhi

Eviction of the elite in Modi's Delhi.




magudi said:


> Whats the latest news on gst ?



Consultations ongoing with opposition parties. There could be two rates implemented as compromise

Govt may go with more than one GST rate - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> ....





> Congress, however, is unwilling to settle for any dilution so far. The Congress has blocked the bill to amend the Constitution for rolling out GST by April and is insisting on amendments to the legislation introduced by the government.
> 
> Congress is firm that the GST rate should be specified in the Constitution amendment bill. "Even when you have to make changes in the finance bill, you have to come to Parliament. So why can't you have a rate mentioned in the Constitution amendment bill?" asked a leader.



What the actual phuck ? They want rate cap to be included in constitutional amendment ?Modi's chai wasted this looks like classic delaying tactics to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamsalaphala

magudi said:


> What the actual phuck ? They want rate cap to be included in constitutional amendment ?Modi's chai wasted this looks like classic delaying tactics to me



Ab kya kare, no numbers in RS and Bihar has injected uncertainty into the future of RS composition. So why delay the inevitable ? better to hold your nose and get it done with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Meenakshi Lekhi's intolerance in Lok Sabha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamsalaphala

ranjeet said:


> Meenakshi Lekhi's intolerance in Lok Sabha.



She should focus on winning back Delhi rather than participate in such BS "discussions".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Uday Prakash, poet who touched off award-wapsi tsunami, slammed for praising PM Modi’s speech - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

Intellectuals come out in support of Modi government - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

latest from secular kerala Vellapalli questions the discrimination against the Hindus he's dubbed as Hindu zealot & spreading communal hatred within few hours of his statement Govt took case against him (still no Case against Idukki bishop's communal comment few months back ,and Kanthapuram musliyar's anti women comment)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

Why Congress would want GST to be implemented by BJP only after 2017 - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Marxist said:


> latest from secular kerala Vellapalli questions the discrimination against the Hindus he's dubbed as Hindu zealot & spreading communal hatred within few hours of his statement Govt took case against him (still no Case against Idukki bishop's communal comment few months back ,and Kanthapuram musliyar's anti women comment)


 

He said only Muslims get due assistance from the government when they die and “he wished to die as a Muslim to get some benefit.” - See more at: Kerala: Case registered against Vellappally Natesan over ‘hate speech’ | The Indian Express

How is this hate speech !?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

itachii said:


> TDP is the first political party formed with the sole purpose of opposing the tyranny of congress.. TDP can never have an open alliance with cong.. not in any foreseeable future .....


Not an open alliance.. but a tacit alliance..

Add to that Times have changed, idhi 1980s kaadu where Congress was the pole of Indian politics. Ippudu Congress is fighting a battle for it's survival. BJP may become the pole of Indian politics if it wins 2019.

& TRS will always be the enemy of the Telugu Desam as long as it governs TG. A tacit alliance b/w all opposition parties seems the only way the TRS+MIM combo. can be defeated in the GHMC elections now.
Tagging @magudi once again

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671347532014948352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671348345793855488This is a rumour

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671349398497009664---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eviction of the elite in Modi's Delhi

*Eviction of the elite in Modi's Delhi *Thursday 27 August 2015 09:12 PM IST by Sachidananda Murthy ...

@Rain Man@Abingdonboy Check this out.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Darmashkian said:


> Eviction of the elite in Modi's Delhi
> 
> *Eviction of the elite in Modi's Delhi *Thursday 27 August 2015 09:12 PM IST by Sachidananda Murthy ...
> 
> @Rain Man @magudi @MilSpec Check this out.



I posted it at the top of the page. Thanks for tagging ppl though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671365904291131393
@PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Modi said that India currently has 4GW of solar energy installed at present and will add another 12GW by the end of 2016 in line of meeting a target of 100GW of Solar energy by 2022- these are some pretty astonishing figures- Increasing solar power capacity by 25 times in under a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## gslv

Abingdonboy said:


> Modi said that India currently has 4GW of solar energy installed at present and will add another 12GW by the end of 2016 in line of meeting a target of 100GW of Solar energy by 2022- these are some pretty astonishing figures- Increasing solar power capacity by 25 times in under a decade.


India should install more nuclear power plants. Solar power is unreliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> Modi said that India currently has 4GW of solar energy installed at present and will add another 12GW by the end of 2016 in line of meeting a target of 100GW of Solar energy by 2022- these are some pretty astonishing figures- Increasing solar power capacity by 25 times in under a decade.



The big issue will be the pace of energy storage development (in India and worldwide).

A lofty ambition nonetheless.



gslv said:


> India should install more nuclear power plants. Solar power is unreliable.



Hedging bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> Eviction of the elite in Modi's Delhi
> 
> Eviction of the elite in Modi's Delhi.





Darmashkian said:


> Eviction of the elite in Modi's Delhi
> 
> *Eviction of the elite in Modi's Delhi *Thursday 27 August 2015 09:12 PM IST by Sachidananda Murthy ...
> 
> @Rain Man@Abingdonboy Check this out.


Hahaha, that is awesome! All due respect to Modi on this front, as an outsider he isn't enamoured by these kind of parasites and is, literally, cleaning house.

Surely the Gandhis have got to come under scrutiny for just this at some point with their "special status" ie SPG protection and government accomadation.



gslv said:


> India should install more nuclear power plants. Solar power is unreliable.


There is no single complete solution, a combination of nuclear, HEP, solar, wind and hopefully Thorium in the future will serve India's needs in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671365904291131393
> @PARIKRAMA


BJP must sue Outlook a mere apology shouldn't be accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jai Bharat

gslv said:


> India should install more nuclear power plants. Solar power is unreliable.



Solar power parks can be installed and setup in <6 months easily.

Nuclear power projects go on for years. The security, insurance, land, Uranium, etc. permits take forever. And the end result is very expensive power, much more than coal, wind, and future solar. Not to mention they are extremely politically unpopular. It is easier to fix solar power's transmission problems than it is to make nuclear power publicly popular.

India's 3 stage power plan will also take decades to fully implement in the way it was envisioned by Homi Bhabna, where thorium reserves are fully maximized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671578299785732100

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## itachii

TejasMk3 said:


>



So called Libtards and sickularists should stop looking Hinduism from Islamic glasses. No disrespect to any Abrahmic religion but, Hinduism has its origins far before any of there prophets breathed air in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

ED raids started from morning 8am at various locations at Karti Chidambaram linked firms in Chennai including Vasan Eye Care, Advantage Strategic in connection with Aircel-Maxis scam

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DavidSling

The meeting occured yasterday

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Abingdonboy

DavidSling said:


> The meeting occured yasterday


Very cool to see such "candid" (yes, I'm aware that this is overtly for the cameras) interactions between heads of governments and interesting to hear what "small talk" between such looks like. 

What is more interesting is that Modi and Netanyahu seem to talk directly on the phone relatively often.

Hopefully one of them visits the other's nation soon (it is meant to happen but no concrete dates)- it will be histroic as Bibi notes. 


++ On Nepal, PM Modi says "actually they have no capacity" (to react to disasters)- if only he could say the same to the Nepali people to shut them up about "Big brother" India's "interferance" in their affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


>



BC pagal hai kya yeah?


----------



## IndoCarib

Offices of Lokmat Newspaper Attacked Over Piggy Bank Cartoon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abingdonboy

Modi arrives back into Delhi in the morning and is speaking at the RS in the afternoon, one can't fault his work ethic,

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

Abingdonboy said:


> Modi arrives back into Delhi in the morning and is speaking at the RS in the afternoon, one can't fault his work ethic,




Modi rises above the partisanship din; makes himself heard as a statesman in Rajya Sabha - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

magudi said:


> Modi rises above the partisanship din; makes himself heard as a statesman in Rajya Sabha - Firstpost


This is how the Prime Minister of India should behave.


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> This is how the Prime Minister of India should behave.



Now is not the time for statesmanship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Abingdonboy said:


> This is how the Prime Minister of India should behave.


 


Echo_419 said:


> Now is not the time for statesmanship

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 276241


Spot on.

If Rahul ever manages to become PM I will lose all of my fath in humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Spot on.
> 
> If Rahul ever manages to become PM I will lose all of my fath in humanity.



If he manages to become PM.I will join you in UK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Apparently the "Wrong No." concept in the film PK was inspired from one of them in the picture below; Maulana Tariq Jameel !! Aamir Khan met him in 2012 during Hajj.

Watch the video from 00:40 .


*Junaid Jamshed reveals Maulana Tariq Jameel, Aamir Khan meeting details*
Fareeha Khalid November 27, 2012 E-Choice, Pakistan 7 Comments

*

*


*London: Though reports regarding meeting of Bollywood Star Aamir Khan with Pakistan’s one of the most influential clerics Maulana Tariq Jameel on the occasion of Hajj have created abuzz on social media, details of the sitting were not revealed at any stage.*

Recently, during a religious preach, Pakistan former singer Junaid Jamshed revealed few things happened in the meeting.

“I, Maulana Tariq Jameel and Shahid Afridi went to give him some dawah [invitation]…Allah has put much goodness into that youngster [Aamir],” Jamshed said. “Out of all of us Maulana Tariq Jameel was the most concerned to meet him.”

“As Maulana was speaking to him, he [Aamir Khan] give us half an hour…but once Maulana started speaking to him we stayed there for three hours.”

“So after the first meeting, he [Aamir Khan] said, ‘I have to meet you people again’,” the former singer told the crowd.





Jamshed revealed that they met the bollywood star two times at the Hajj. “First meeting we had in Makkah and the second meeting we had in Madina,” he said.

Jamshed said that Aamir Khan had given them time for the second meeting from 4:00 to 6:00 in Madina, adding that they kept sitting with him [Aamir] for six hours.

He said that he literally had to pick Maulana up. “You know it’s like the lost love between Maulana Tariq Jameel and Aamir Khan.”

“But he [Aamir] was not letting Maulana leave, he was not letting us go,” he added.

However, he said that they had not discussed anything about Islam during both the meetings.

http://www.thenewstribe.com/2012/11...lana-tariq-jameel-aamir-khan-meeting-details/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> If he manager to become PM.I will join you in UK





Abingdonboy said:


> Spot on.
> 
> If Rahul ever manages to become PM I will lose all of my fath in humanity.


Don't forget me, if he becomes the PM. I will have to emigrate abroad.

& if I come to the UK, I might need some help fitting in & knowing the place,  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Son Tweets For A Wheelchair For His Dad & Indian Railways Responds!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Indian National Congress, the grand old party of India, suffered its worst ever electoral defeat in May 2014. Reduced to 44 seats, it was staring at a risk of being pushed to the margins if immediate corrective steps were not taken.

The reasons for its defeat were pretty obvious – corruption charges, anti-incumbency, lackadaisical leadership of Rahul Gandhi, and Modi wave.

However, if you analyze them as a pragmatist, these reasons don’t warrant any “corrective” step. They are transient in nature. For example, Congress could simply shrug them off with the following responses, and the party won’t really be wrong:

Corruption charges: _Those are over. We’ve lost the elections. Now let’s forget about it. Indian electorate too has a short memory and they will also forget about those soon._

Anti-incumbency: _That’s also over. And it won’t be there in 2019. BJP will be facing it._

Rahul Gandhi: _Really? If not a Gandhi, who? A Tharoor? LOL! Rahul Baba will improve. Let’s not lose hope._

Modi wave: _It will subside; just a matter of time. Nothing lasts forever._

So does that mean that Congress needed to do nothing after the 2014 loss? No, because we are missing one thing that the party concluded as the reason for their defeat. And it was pointed out by AK Antony, who chaired a panel to analyze the reasons for the massive defeat.

In June 2014, barely three weeks after the loss, Antony had said that Congress was seen as “pro-minority” by an average Hindu, which could be one of the reasons party suffered electoral reverses. The party’s secularism was seen as “anti-Hindu” by many.




What Congress was discussing immediately after its defeat (source)

The statement by Antony made news back then, and many Congress leaders were reported to have said that the party will evaluate it as a senior personal like Antony won’t speak anything without proper analysis.

Soon after that, in August there were reports that Congress had decided to go for an “image makeover”. The party decided to celebrate all religious festivals in their offices. Up to that time, the only religious festival they were celebrating was _Iftaar_ during the Muslim holy month of Ramzan.

It was clear that the statement by Antony was not one-off. The party was serious about what he had pointed out and if any corrective step was to be taken, it was on this front.

In December same year, it was reported that party had decided to seek feedback from its cadre if it was perceived as “anti-Hindu”. A Times of India report claimed that ‘in around 20 meetings with Rahul Gandhi, almost every group of leaders underlined the backlash due to Congress’s pro-minority stance’.

All this while, from June to December 2014, BJP kept winning assembly elections and Congress and its allies kept losing. Among the elections the party lost to BJP was in Maharashtra where the incumbent Congress-NCP government had declared reservations for Muslims. Party wondered if the “pro-minority” image hurt them again.

Basically in 2014, Congress knew that it had a “pro-minority” problem and it needed to find a solution.

The solution couldn’t have been stepping away from minorities. That would be suicide. In India, “minorities” form a big chunk of voters, and one can say it without a sense of irony. Not only that, the “intellectual” support system would have also deserted the Congress.

So becoming a little less pro-minority was not at all the solution.

In essence, the problem was – an average Hindu thinking that Congress preferred minorities, especially Muslims, at the cost of welfare of Hindus. That the party was unfairly and unreasonably obsessed with minority issues.

Keywords being “unfairly” and “unreasonably”.

Bingo! That’s where the solution lied. The party didn’t need to shed its pro-minority stand, but all it needed to do was to convince the average Hindu that its obsession with minority issues was not “unfair” and “unreasonable”.

And there you know what to do – convince the average Hindu that the minorities in India were being unfairly and unreasonably targeted.

So towards the end of 2014, after losing the general and four assembly elections, Congress appeared to have finally found the solution.

And coincidentally around the same time, towards end of 2014, we started hearing about_gharwapsi_ and later about attacks on churches in Delhi – events that suggested that the minorities in India were being unfairly and unreasonably targeted.

Remember, _gharwapsi_ was not any new event as I had pointed out last year here andhere, and even the attacks on churches were all found to be either hyped or fabricated. But they helped create a narrative.

Every stray incident needed to be magnified, every loose comment needed to be mainstreamed, and every misrepresentation needed to be reinforced.

The end message – minorities were not safe, and the majority had to do something.

Essentially, the average Hindu was sent on a guilt trip.

This works almost every time and everywhere. Recently we saw how an average European, who was not too sure about taking immigrants and refugees, was convinced that every European country should take them in after the shocking picture of the deadSyrian kid sent them on a guilt trip. They, as individuals, started believing that the poor kid died as they didn’t do enough.

An average Hindu had to similarly feel personally guilty about the man who was killed in Dadri.

A sense of guilt is very strong emotion and it can overpower other senses, especially the logical or rational ones.

And it worked. In early 2015, BJP was decimated in Delhi. Not entirely due to narrative, but as I had pointed in my post then, the narrative did help AAP – which is basically a party that claims to be a non-corrupt Congress. If it helped AAP, it will definitely help them once people forget about their scams, Congress would have thought.

So all they needed was to continue this narrative that convinces the average Hindu that minorities in India needed disproportionately high attention and care. And starting with_gharwapsi_ around the same time last year, it has continued unabated since then – the latest avatar being “growing intolerance”.

So within a span of one year, Congress has successfully inverted its weakness of being “pro-minority” into being its strength. Now the ball is in BJP’s court.

Some in the party are trying to counter it with data and logic, but that will fail. As I had mentioned in this article earlier – the sense of guilt will overpower those. In fact, already it has been declared that data was not important, _mahaul_ (mood) was important.

The party or the government can’t win this war with data or logic. It doesn’t have to counter anything; it has to help the average Hindu get off that guilt trip. And it has to find a solution, just like Congress could find a solution.

Growing intolerance, and why Congress loves it

your views on this analysis? 
@Darmashkian @Echo_419 @kaykay @JanjaWeed @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> What is more interesting is that Modi and Netanyahu seem to talk directly on the phone relatively often.



Yes I have read that Modi talks to Netanyahu, Abe and Obama quite regularly...and more than one would expect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Indian National Congress, the grand old party of India, suffered its worst ever electoral defeat in May 2014. Reduced to 44 seats, it was staring at a risk of being pushed to the margins if immediate corrective steps were not taken.
> 
> The reasons for its defeat were pretty obvious – corruption charges, anti-incumbency, lackadaisical leadership of Rahul Gandhi, and Modi wave.
> 
> However, if you analyze them as a pragmatist, these reasons don’t warrant any “corrective” step. They are transient in nature. For example, Congress could simply shrug them off with the following responses, and the party won’t really be wrong:
> 
> Corruption charges: _Those are over. We’ve lost the elections. Now let’s forget about it. Indian electorate too has a short memory and they will also forget about those soon._
> 
> Anti-incumbency: _That’s also over. And it won’t be there in 2019. BJP will be facing it._
> 
> Rahul Gandhi: _Really? If not a Gandhi, who? A Tharoor? LOL! Rahul Baba will improve. Let’s not lose hope._
> 
> Modi wave: _It will subside; just a matter of time. Nothing lasts forever._
> 
> So does that mean that Congress needed to do nothing after the 2014 loss? No, because we are missing one thing that the party concluded as the reason for their defeat. And it was pointed out by AK Antony, who chaired a panel to analyze the reasons for the massive defeat.
> 
> In June 2014, barely three weeks after the loss, Antony had said that Congress was seen as “pro-minority” by an average Hindu, which could be one of the reasons party suffered electoral reverses. The party’s secularism was seen as “anti-Hindu” by many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Congress was discussing immediately after its defeat (source)
> 
> The statement by Antony made news back then, and many Congress leaders were reported to have said that the party will evaluate it as a senior personal like Antony won’t speak anything without proper analysis.
> 
> Soon after that, in August there were reports that Congress had decided to go for an “image makeover”. The party decided to celebrate all religious festivals in their offices. Up to that time, the only religious festival they were celebrating was _Iftaar_ during the Muslim holy month of Ramzan.
> 
> It was clear that the statement by Antony was not one-off. The party was serious about what he had pointed out and if any corrective step was to be taken, it was on this front.
> 
> In December same year, it was reported that party had decided to seek feedback from its cadre if it was perceived as “anti-Hindu”. A Times of India report claimed that ‘in around 20 meetings with Rahul Gandhi, almost every group of leaders underlined the backlash due to Congress’s pro-minority stance’.
> 
> All this while, from June to December 2014, BJP kept winning assembly elections and Congress and its allies kept losing. Among the elections the party lost to BJP was in Maharashtra where the incumbent Congress-NCP government had declared reservations for Muslims. Party wondered if the “pro-minority” image hurt them again.
> 
> Basically in 2014, Congress knew that it had a “pro-minority” problem and it needed to find a solution.
> 
> The solution couldn’t have been stepping away from minorities. That would be suicide. In India, “minorities” form a big chunk of voters, and one can say it without a sense of irony. Not only that, the “intellectual” support system would have also deserted the Congress.
> 
> So becoming a little less pro-minority was not at all the solution.
> 
> In essence, the problem was – an average Hindu thinking that Congress preferred minorities, especially Muslims, at the cost of welfare of Hindus. That the party was unfairly and unreasonably obsessed with minority issues.
> 
> Keywords being “unfairly” and “unreasonably”.
> 
> Bingo! That’s where the solution lied. The party didn’t need to shed its pro-minority stand, but all it needed to do was to convince the average Hindu that its obsession with minority issues was not “unfair” and “unreasonable”.
> 
> And there you know what to do – convince the average Hindu that the minorities in India were being unfairly and unreasonably targeted.
> 
> So towards the end of 2014, after losing the general and four assembly elections, Congress appeared to have finally found the solution.
> 
> And coincidentally around the same time, towards end of 2014, we started hearing about_gharwapsi_ and later about attacks on churches in Delhi – events that suggested that the minorities in India were being unfairly and unreasonably targeted.
> 
> Remember, _gharwapsi_ was not any new event as I had pointed out last year here andhere, and even the attacks on churches were all found to be either hyped or fabricated. But they helped create a narrative.
> 
> Every stray incident needed to be magnified, every loose comment needed to be mainstreamed, and every misrepresentation needed to be reinforced.
> 
> The end message – minorities were not safe, and the majority had to do something.
> 
> Essentially, the average Hindu was sent on a guilt trip.
> 
> This works almost every time and everywhere. Recently we saw how an average European, who was not too sure about taking immigrants and refugees, was convinced that every European country should take them in after the shocking picture of the deadSyrian kid sent them on a guilt trip. They, as individuals, started believing that the poor kid died as they didn’t do enough.
> 
> An average Hindu had to similarly feel personally guilty about the man who was killed in Dadri.
> 
> A sense of guilt is very strong emotion and it can overpower other senses, especially the logical or rational ones.
> 
> And it worked. In early 2015, BJP was decimated in Delhi. Not entirely due to narrative, but as I had pointed in my post then, the narrative did help AAP – which is basically a party that claims to be a non-corrupt Congress. If it helped AAP, it will definitely help them once people forget about their scams, Congress would have thought.
> 
> So all they needed was to continue this narrative that convinces the average Hindu that minorities in India needed disproportionately high attention and care. And starting with_gharwapsi_ around the same time last year, it has continued unabated since then – the latest avatar being “growing intolerance”.
> 
> So within a span of one year, Congress has successfully inverted its weakness of being “pro-minority” into being its strength. Now the ball is in BJP’s court.
> 
> Some in the party are trying to counter it with data and logic, but that will fail. As I had mentioned in this article earlier – the sense of guilt will overpower those. In fact, already it has been declared that data was not important, _mahaul_ (mood) was important.
> 
> The party or the government can’t win this war with data or logic. It doesn’t have to counter anything; it has to help the average Hindu get off that guilt trip. And it has to find a solution, just like Congress could find a solution.
> 
> Growing intolerance, and why Congress loves it
> 
> your views on this analysis?
> @Darmashkian @Echo_419 @kaykay @JanjaWeed @Star Wars


wow..that's one heck of a shrewd remedy. Whoever invents this sort of calculated & cunning plan in the Congress party needs to be commended. BJP can never match Congress' evil designs & political crookedness!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Ignore these Khans, they are good for nothing. Watch this:







ranjeet said:


> Indian National Congress, the grand old party of India, suffered its worst ever electoral defeat in May 2014. Reduced to 44 seats, it was staring at a risk of being pushed to the margins if immediate corrective steps were not taken.
> 
> The reasons for its defeat were pretty obvious – corruption charges, anti-incumbency, lackadaisical leadership of Rahul Gandhi, and Modi wave.
> 
> However, if you analyze them as a pragmatist, these reasons don’t warrant any “corrective” step. They are transient in nature. For example, Congress could simply shrug them off with the following responses, and the party won’t really be wrong:
> 
> Corruption charges: _Those are over. We’ve lost the elections. Now let’s forget about it. Indian electorate too has a short memory and they will also forget about those soon._
> 
> Anti-incumbency: _That’s also over. And it won’t be there in 2019. BJP will be facing it._
> 
> Rahul Gandhi: _Really? If not a Gandhi, who? A Tharoor? LOL! Rahul Baba will improve. Let’s not lose hope._
> 
> Modi wave: _It will subside; just a matter of time. Nothing lasts forever._
> 
> So does that mean that Congress needed to do nothing after the 2014 loss? No, because we are missing one thing that the party concluded as the reason for their defeat. And it was pointed out by AK Antony, who chaired a panel to analyze the reasons for the massive defeat.
> 
> In June 2014, barely three weeks after the loss, Antony had said that Congress was seen as “pro-minority” by an average Hindu, which could be one of the reasons party suffered electoral reverses. The party’s secularism was seen as “anti-Hindu” by many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Congress was discussing immediately after its defeat (source)
> 
> The statement by Antony made news back then, and many Congress leaders were reported to have said that the party will evaluate it as a senior personal like Antony won’t speak anything without proper analysis.
> 
> Soon after that, in August there were reports that Congress had decided to go for an “image makeover”. The party decided to celebrate all religious festivals in their offices. Up to that time, the only religious festival they were celebrating was _Iftaar_ during the Muslim holy month of Ramzan.
> 
> It was clear that the statement by Antony was not one-off. The party was serious about what he had pointed out and if any corrective step was to be taken, it was on this front.
> 
> In December same year, it was reported that party had decided to seek feedback from its cadre if it was perceived as “anti-Hindu”. A Times of India report claimed that ‘in around 20 meetings with Rahul Gandhi, almost every group of leaders underlined the backlash due to Congress’s pro-minority stance’.
> 
> All this while, from June to December 2014, BJP kept winning assembly elections and Congress and its allies kept losing. Among the elections the party lost to BJP was in Maharashtra where the incumbent Congress-NCP government had declared reservations for Muslims. Party wondered if the “pro-minority” image hurt them again.
> 
> Basically in 2014, Congress knew that it had a “pro-minority” problem and it needed to find a solution.
> 
> The solution couldn’t have been stepping away from minorities. That would be suicide. In India, “minorities” form a big chunk of voters, and one can say it without a sense of irony. Not only that, the “intellectual” support system would have also deserted the Congress.
> 
> So becoming a little less pro-minority was not at all the solution.
> 
> In essence, the problem was – an average Hindu thinking that Congress preferred minorities, especially Muslims, at the cost of welfare of Hindus. That the party was unfairly and unreasonably obsessed with minority issues.
> 
> Keywords being “unfairly” and “unreasonably”.
> 
> Bingo! That’s where the solution lied. The party didn’t need to shed its pro-minority stand, but all it needed to do was to convince the average Hindu that its obsession with minority issues was not “unfair” and “unreasonable”.
> 
> And there you know what to do – convince the average Hindu that the minorities in India were being unfairly and unreasonably targeted.
> 
> So towards the end of 2014, after losing the general and four assembly elections, Congress appeared to have finally found the solution.
> 
> And coincidentally around the same time, towards end of 2014, we started hearing about_gharwapsi_ and later about attacks on churches in Delhi – events that suggested that the minorities in India were being unfairly and unreasonably targeted.
> 
> Remember, _gharwapsi_ was not any new event as I had pointed out last year here andhere, and even the attacks on churches were all found to be either hyped or fabricated. But they helped create a narrative.
> 
> Every stray incident needed to be magnified, every loose comment needed to be mainstreamed, and every misrepresentation needed to be reinforced.
> 
> The end message – minorities were not safe, and the majority had to do something.
> 
> Essentially, the average Hindu was sent on a guilt trip.
> 
> This works almost every time and everywhere. Recently we saw how an average European, who was not too sure about taking immigrants and refugees, was convinced that every European country should take them in after the shocking picture of the deadSyrian kid sent them on a guilt trip. They, as individuals, started believing that the poor kid died as they didn’t do enough.
> 
> An average Hindu had to similarly feel personally guilty about the man who was killed in Dadri.
> 
> A sense of guilt is very strong emotion and it can overpower other senses, especially the logical or rational ones.
> 
> And it worked. In early 2015, BJP was decimated in Delhi. Not entirely due to narrative, but as I had pointed in my post then, the narrative did help AAP – which is basically a party that claims to be a non-corrupt Congress. If it helped AAP, it will definitely help them once people forget about their scams, Congress would have thought.
> 
> So all they needed was to continue this narrative that convinces the average Hindu that minorities in India needed disproportionately high attention and care. And starting with_gharwapsi_ around the same time last year, it has continued unabated since then – the latest avatar being “growing intolerance”.
> 
> So within a span of one year, Congress has successfully inverted its weakness of being “pro-minority” into being its strength. Now the ball is in BJP’s court.
> 
> Some in the party are trying to counter it with data and logic, but that will fail. As I had mentioned in this article earlier – the sense of guilt will overpower those. In fact, already it has been declared that data was not important, _mahaul_ (mood) was important.
> 
> The party or the government can’t win this war with data or logic. It doesn’t have to counter anything; it has to help the average Hindu get off that guilt trip. And it has to find a solution, just like Congress could find a solution.
> 
> Growing intolerance, and why Congress loves it
> 
> your views on this analysis?
> @Darmashkian @Echo_419 @kaykay @JanjaWeed @Star Wars



Since independance, congress has fully evolved as a Anti-India (Hindu) party.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sky lord

Vikram Sampath forced to resign from Bangalore Lit Fest organizing committee because he refused to return his award and stated that there are different viewpoints on history. Shocking. Our elite classes have gone completely crazy! They are trying to overturn the electoral mandate by other means!

Tolerance, ha! Vikram Sampath can express his opinion anywhere, except at the Bangalore LitFest he founded - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Intolerance is rising again. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671932580267089920

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Congress RS MP Shailja Kumari who broke down while describing how she was denied entry in a temple in Gujarat for being a Dalit. 

Arun Jaitley shows her comment in visitor's book praising the temple. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671955728291135489

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Levina

An apt reply to those who say India has become intolerant.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Sanjiv Bhatt former IPS officer and darling of secular brigade has this to say about Chennai rains.

"Chennai would have attracted more attention in the electronic media if someone had refused to stand up during the national anthem in a movie hall."

Sanjiv Bhatt - Chennai would have attracted more attention... | Facebook


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671953440696721409
Considering how he got national media's attention by whoring out his oath to the constitution of India while joining the police forces for few thousands rupees and a blackberry phone, I suggest people from Chennai listen to this jackass.



Aminroop said:


> An apt reply to those who say India has become intolerant.


Loved the way she said .. bayja kake bayja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

ranjeet said:


> Intolerance is rising again.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671932580267089920


you conveniently forgot to mention that BJP lost PM's Home District........................
Gujarat civic poll results LIVE: Congress bags PM's home district Mehsana; BJP wins in Hardik Patel's village Viramgam - IBNLive


----------



## ranjeet

Infinity said:


> you conveniently forgot to mention that BJP lost PM's Home District........................
> Gujarat civic poll results LIVE: Congress bags PM's home district Mehsana; BJP wins in Hardik Patel's village Viramgam - IBNLive


Like Sanjiv Bhatt said, if you could have saved a cow or two I would have mentioned this as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

ranjeet said:


> Like Sanjiv Bhatt said, if you could have saved a cow or two I would have mentioned this as well.


But I am in Jammu............No Floods here...........


----------



## ranjeet

Infinity said:


> But I am in Jammu............No Floods here...........


he is running lose in the state then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

*Gujarat local polls: BJP faces rout in rural areas - The Hindu

Gujarat election results, Congress inroads visible from outer space;

Modi magic a damp squib.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

ranjeet said:


> he is running lose in the state then


@SarthakGanguly too is from the State of J&K


----------



## ranjeet

Infinity said:


> @SarthakGanguly too is from the State of J&K


So once again onus to maintain secularism falls on the shoulder of a Hindu?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila




----------



## bipi@342

Rangila said:


> View attachment 276392


Its an old pic,NSG around him which is not there now.The pic is from his CM days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

bipi@342 said:


> Its an old pic,NSG around him which is not there now.The pic is from his CM days



Visibly upset Narendra Modi leaves Lok Sabha amid uproar

This is latest news.


----------



## HariPrasad

TejasMk3 said:


>



How easy to say Hindus extremist and terrorist, If you say somebody to go to Pakistan if they wish, Pseudo secular media will term you worse than ISIS. On other hand they will watch innocent Hindus killed and cleansed from kashmir without opening their mouth.



ranjeet said:


> Intolerance is rising again.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671932580267089920



Hardik patel is my brother's student of viram gam High school. My brother once asked him what will you do as you are too dumb in study. He said i will do something sir.



Rangila said:


> *Gujarat local polls: BJP faces rout in rural areas - The Hindu
> 
> Gujarat election results, Congress inroads visible from outer space;
> 
> Modi magic a damp squib.*
> 
> View attachment 276384



Idiotic. These are line of credit. and not one sort payment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

HariPrasad said:


> Idiotic. These are line of credit. and not one sort payment.



Modi mania is so prevalent in some people that they do not even comprehend the simple joke.

It is doing rounds in FB, I did not make it.


----------



## Rangila




----------



## skyisthelimit

Seems like as per Congrass wish winter session will also be a washout.

Congrass wants gst in 2017 so people feel the pinch of price rise and inflation for next 2 yrs and vote for Pappu khandan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Rangila said:


> View attachment 276403



Good for congress. But they are winning by sowing the seeds of division among gujrati people. They divided patidars, sponsored Hardik, Mr. Sibal is fighting case for him for free. They also promised quotas for patidars.

The above is because they could not do any good for nation. To hide behind their failures they do such tricks.

Instead of getting rid of quotas and becoming an example of treating all Indiams equal Congress is Dividing us in caste and creed and religion.

Unfortunately India has enough intelligent fools to fall in such division. We are to blame ourselves for this because we vote for quotas, subsidy, tax benefits, reservation, grants and benefits from govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Aminroop said:


> An apt reply to those who say India has become intolerant.




What farce! Nobody said whole india is intolerant 

The difference now is that earlier when someone used to say there is a sense of despondency people would keep hands on his/her shoulder and console him saying everything will be all right and that they'll sit down together to find a solution. 

Today on the other hand if someone dares to say the same he'll be shouted down, bullied and asked to go to Pakistan.


----------



## ranjeet

worth watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Rangila said:


> View attachment 276403


 

Gujarat civic polls: Congress gains in rural Gujarat, BJP holds on to urban areas | The Indian Express

No surprise. Congress vote bank has always been *illiterate poor* rural and tribal households. And Congress tries to keep the general public just that,... illiterate and poor. Why do you think Rahul goes to villages and keeps harping on suit boot ki sarkar !? Coz in the cities nobody buys that line.


----------



## Rangila

skyisthelimit said:


> Good for congress. But they are winning by sowing the seeds of division among gujrati people. They divided patidars, sponsored Hardik,.



BJP won 100% of Municipal elections all over Gujarat!!
Despite the _seeds_?

I only see the _fruits_ of Congress labor & BJP's drawbacks caused by their motormouths:


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Today on the other hand if someone dares to say the same he'll be shouted down, bullied and asked to go to Pakistan.


Yes, that's what I'll do if I see someone shouting from rooftops that India is intolerant.
Why should you be surprised if you see so many Hindus ready to defend their religion and their country??
They were pushed to the wall afterall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

IndoCarib said:


> Gujarat civic polls: Congress gains in rural Gujarat, BJP holds on to urban areas | The Indian Express
> 
> No surprise. Congress vote bank has always been *illiterate poor* rural and tribal households. And Congress tries to keep the general public just that,... illiterate and poor. Why do you think Rahul goes to villages and keeps harping on suit boot ki sarkar !? Coz in the cities nobody buys that line.



18 months ago those same rural folks were very good. They were never called names upon like *illiterate poor, *when they voted against the congress*.* 

Rahul Gandhi also visited them (rural folks) then, but they never voted for Congress. 

Rahul Gandhi also visited rural areas of MP/Rajasthan without success. I wonder why he failed with his patented formula of rural appeasement in MP/Rajasthan but came out with a singular success in Gujarat.

Rural indians are bizarre.
Oh no, they are chameleons, they often change color depending upon the political parties.

Some people can not digest BJP defeat, so they come with Wierdonomics.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Rangila said:


> BJP won 100% of Municipal elections all over Gujarat!!
> Despite the _seeds_?
> 
> I only see the _fruits_ of Congress labor & BJP's drawbacks caused by their motormouths:
> 
> View attachment 276413



To be frank villagers and rural people are not affected with motor mouths.

Villagers and rural people need funds and sanctions to continue with their rozi roti.

But we have to accept that Hardik saga did do a dent in BJP gujarat.

What people don't see is how will Congress defy supreme court and give them reservation?

BJP motor mouths as you said need to be pulled up for sure. Actions are more better than talking. BJP should organize pork feast in Hyderabad. That is the only way to show Indians who is tolerant Hindus or Muslims

We need to take the tolerance to their level and show the country who is really tolerant.

For example shiv sena attacked someone or newspaper...its breaking news for 48 hrs...yesterday Muslim gang attacked lokmat office over isis piggy bank cartoon..not even one sickular MP or media channel is showing or writing in news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Rangila said:


> 18 months ago those same rural folks were very good. They were never called names upon like *illiterate poor, *when they voted against the congress*.*
> 
> Rahul Gandhi also visited them (rural folks) then, but they never voted for Congress.
> 
> Rahul Gandhi also visited rural areas of MP/Rajasthan without success. I wonder why he failed with his patented formula of rural appeasement in MP/Rajasthan but came out with a singular success in Gujarat.
> 
> Rural indians are bizarre.
> Oh no, they are chameleons, they often change color depending upon the political parties.
> 
> Some people can not digest BJP defeat, so they come with Wierdonomics.


 
First of all, calling some one illiterate and poor is not calling names. Do you have any better terms for poor and illiterate that is not inappropriate ? Congress' Largest Vote bank is 15% Muslim & Close to 10% Poor & Backward rural Casteist Votes. You didnt know that ?

UPA's urban dilemma: The city-dwellers who voted it to power in 2009 have turned against the government | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skyisthelimit

Sunne mein aya hain ki shotgun's wife, arun shourie and prashant kishore will get RS seats for their services during Bihar elections


----------



## IndoCarib

Terrorist, Homo RSS trying Ghar wapsi on poor hapless flood victims !

RSS workers extend helping hand in rain relief work in Chennai

Why on earth the mainstream media not exposing the true face of RSS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

IndoCarib said:


> Terrorist, Homo RSS trying Ghar wapsi on poor hapless flood victims !
> 
> RSS workers extend helping hand in rain relief work in Chennai
> 
> Why on earth the mainstream media not exposing the true face of RSS


isme TRP nahi hai na bhai...


----------



## magudi

Aminroop said:


> Yes, that's what I'll do if I see someone shouting from rooftops that India is intolerant.
> Why should you be surprised if you see so many Hindus ready to defend their religion and their country??
> They were pushed to the wall afterall.



LMAO defend what? 

You are living in your own lala land 

There's no point even in trying - an unorganized semi agnostic henotheist pagan religion doesn't even stand a chance as history has always shown either you'll be outbred or out-witted, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> Indian National Congress, the grand old party of India, suffered its worst ever electoral defeat in May 2014. Reduced to 44 seats, it was staring at a risk of being pushed to the margins if immediate corrective steps were not taken.
> 
> The reasons for its defeat were pretty obvious – corruption charges, anti-incumbency, lackadaisical leadership of Rahul Gandhi, and Modi wave.
> 
> However, if you analyze them as a pragmatist, these reasons don’t warrant any “corrective” step. They are transient in nature. For example, Congress could simply shrug them off with the following responses, and the party won’t really be wrong:
> 
> Corruption charges: _Those are over. We’ve lost the elections. Now let’s forget about it. Indian electorate too has a short memory and they will also forget about those soon._
> 
> Anti-incumbency: _That’s also over. And it won’t be there in 2019. BJP will be facing it._
> 
> Rahul Gandhi: _Really? If not a Gandhi, who? A Tharoor? LOL! Rahul Baba will improve. Let’s not lose hope._
> 
> Modi wave: _It will subside; just a matter of time. Nothing lasts forever._
> 
> So does that mean that Congress needed to do nothing after the 2014 loss? No, because we are missing one thing that the party concluded as the reason for their defeat. And it was pointed out by AK Antony, who chaired a panel to analyze the reasons for the massive defeat.
> 
> In June 2014, barely three weeks after the loss, Antony had said that Congress was seen as “pro-minority” by an average Hindu, which could be one of the reasons party suffered electoral reverses. The party’s secularism was seen as “anti-Hindu” by many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Congress was discussing immediately after its defeat (source)
> 
> The statement by Antony made news back then, and many Congress leaders were reported to have said that the party will evaluate it as a senior personal like Antony won’t speak anything without proper analysis.
> 
> Soon after that, in August there were reports that Congress had decided to go for an “image makeover”. The party decided to celebrate all religious festivals in their offices. Up to that time, the only religious festival they were celebrating was _Iftaar_ during the Muslim holy month of Ramzan.
> 
> It was clear that the statement by Antony was not one-off. The party was serious about what he had pointed out and if any corrective step was to be taken, it was on this front.
> 
> In December same year, it was reported that party had decided to seek feedback from its cadre if it was perceived as “anti-Hindu”. A Times of India report claimed that ‘in around 20 meetings with Rahul Gandhi, almost every group of leaders underlined the backlash due to Congress’s pro-minority stance’.
> 
> All this while, from June to December 2014, BJP kept winning assembly elections and Congress and its allies kept losing. Among the elections the party lost to BJP was in Maharashtra where the incumbent Congress-NCP government had declared reservations for Muslims. Party wondered if the “pro-minority” image hurt them again.
> 
> Basically in 2014, Congress knew that it had a “pro-minority” problem and it needed to find a solution.
> 
> The solution couldn’t have been stepping away from minorities. That would be suicide. In India, “minorities” form a big chunk of voters, and one can say it without a sense of irony. Not only that, the “intellectual” support system would have also deserted the Congress.
> 
> So becoming a little less pro-minority was not at all the solution.
> 
> In essence, the problem was – an average Hindu thinking that Congress preferred minorities, especially Muslims, at the cost of welfare of Hindus. That the party was unfairly and unreasonably obsessed with minority issues.
> 
> Keywords being “unfairly” and “unreasonably”.
> 
> Bingo! That’s where the solution lied. The party didn’t need to shed its pro-minority stand, but all it needed to do was to convince the average Hindu that its obsession with minority issues was not “unfair” and “unreasonable”.
> 
> And there you know what to do – convince the average Hindu that the minorities in India were being unfairly and unreasonably targeted.
> 
> So towards the end of 2014, after losing the general and four assembly elections, Congress appeared to have finally found the solution.
> 
> And coincidentally around the same time, towards end of 2014, we started hearing about_gharwapsi_ and later about attacks on churches in Delhi – events that suggested that the minorities in India were being unfairly and unreasonably targeted.
> 
> Remember, _gharwapsi_ was not any new event as I had pointed out last year here andhere, and even the attacks on churches were all found to be either hyped or fabricated. But they helped create a narrative.
> 
> Every stray incident needed to be magnified, every loose comment needed to be mainstreamed, and every misrepresentation needed to be reinforced.
> 
> The end message – minorities were not safe, and the majority had to do something.
> 
> Essentially, the average Hindu was sent on a guilt trip.
> 
> This works almost every time and everywhere. Recently we saw how an average European, who was not too sure about taking immigrants and refugees, was convinced that every European country should take them in after the shocking picture of the deadSyrian kid sent them on a guilt trip. They, as individuals, started believing that the poor kid died as they didn’t do enough.
> 
> An average Hindu had to similarly feel personally guilty about the man who was killed in Dadri.
> 
> A sense of guilt is very strong emotion and it can overpower other senses, especially the logical or rational ones.
> 
> And it worked. In early 2015, BJP was decimated in Delhi. Not entirely due to narrative, but as I had pointed in my post then, the narrative did help AAP – which is basically a party that claims to be a non-corrupt Congress. If it helped AAP, it will definitely help them once people forget about their scams, Congress would have thought.
> 
> So all they needed was to continue this narrative that convinces the average Hindu that minorities in India needed disproportionately high attention and care. And starting with_gharwapsi_ around the same time last year, it has continued unabated since then – the latest avatar being “growing intolerance”.
> 
> So within a span of one year, Congress has successfully inverted its weakness of being “pro-minority” into being its strength. Now the ball is in BJP’s court.
> 
> Some in the party are trying to counter it with data and logic, but that will fail. As I had mentioned in this article earlier – the sense of guilt will overpower those. In fact, already it has been declared that data was not important, _mahaul_ (mood) was important.
> 
> The party or the government can’t win this war with data or logic. It doesn’t have to counter anything; it has to help the average Hindu get off that guilt trip. And it has to find a solution, just like Congress could find a solution.
> 
> Growing intolerance, and why Congress loves it
> 
> your views on this analysis?
> @Darmashkian @Echo_419 @kaykay @JanjaWeed @Star Wars



Around 30 percent of registered voters who are core constituent of BJP are going to vote BJP anyway because they dream of a totalitarian hindu state where non hindus will be relegated to position of second class citizens and BJP, although bound by constraint of a political party, is there best bet.

Left ideologues are going to vote for Congress or regional left parties no matter what because of the same ideological reason of aforementioned group, since they think Congress/left parties are in sync with their world view.

Then there is casteist equations to follow in up/bihar where people will mostly vote as per their caste, modi wave in 2014 altered the equation there but its back to square in latest bihar poll and I guess it will go same way in UP poll.

Muslims will vote for whoever they think has best chance of beating BJP simply because they dont feel safe under bjp, whether or not they are right is different debate.

Then there are sizable chunk of fence sitters who are deeply wary about islamists however don't spite the common muslims or christians and want to harvest the fruits of open market, fair competition, ease of doing business which capitalism brings along. 

Both Congress and BJP is trying to target the fence sitters. Congress understood they alienated a lot of voters with their policy of trying to win everyone by appeasing all and trying to gain the lost ground by admitting mistakes like banning Satanic Verses etc.

Mr Modi by his multiple assurance that constitution is supreme there cant be any change to that and by his new found love of gandhi, ambedkar, nehru etc.


----------



## Rangila

IndoCarib said:


> First of all, calling some one illiterate and poor are not calling names. Do you have any better terms for poor and illiterate that is not inappropriate ? Congress' Largest Vote bank is 15% Muslim & Close to 10% Poor & Backward rural Casteist Votes. You didnt know that ?
> 
> UPA's urban dilemma: The city-dwellers who voted it to power in 2009 have turned against the government | Daily Mail Online








Not all the rural folks are illiterate or poor, so its termed as a insult to someone when he is degraded or derided without any relevance. Talking ill of others is unwarranted against the election loss.

And you found nothing better than 6 year old link to convince me.

Every party has its own vote bank. BJPs have Beef hater vegetarian brahmin voters, jains vote for them & many others who voted them in last year.

Despite Muslim vote bank BJP won in 2014. So this exclusive Muslim vote bank is a misnomer - because BJP won.

West Bengal 27% Muslims, more than Bihar & UP, do you see Congress winning?

Your Muslim vote bank theory is good only in theory, not in practice. Because despite them they lost 2014.

You have no case!



skyisthelimit said:


> To be frank villagers and rural people are not affected with motor mouths.
> 
> Villagers and rural people need funds and sanctions to continue with their rozi roti.
> 
> But we have to accept that Hardik saga did do a dent in BJP gujarat.
> 
> What people don't see is how will Congress defy supreme court and give them reservation?
> 
> BJP motor mouths as you said need to be pulled up for sure. Actions are more better than talking. BJP should organize pork feast in Hyderabad. That is the only way to show Indians who is tolerant Hindus or Muslims
> 
> We need to take the tolerance to their level and show the country who is really tolerant.
> 
> For example shiv sena attacked someone or newspaper...its breaking news for 48 hrs...yesterday Muslim gang attacked lokmat office over isis piggy bank cartoon..not even one sickular MP or media channel is showing or writing in news.



From election drubbing of BJP you switched gear to Media bashing.
Flying off the tangent!

You have BJP government at center. 18 months and counting, you are unable to do anything against the media.

Only rants will not work for you. Whining never solves problems.

10 days ago, in a Aap ki Adalat with Rajat Sharma, who invited Deven fadnavis on the show:

Fadnavis also spoke against the media. So Rajat asked him the same thing:

"aap kehte hain media, media, lekin iska ilaj kiya hai?"

Fadnavis: "ye la ilaj hai"

Watch the video on youtube.


----------



## IndoCarib

Kerala CM took sexual favours, accepted Rs 5.5-crore bribe, solar scam accused tells panel | The Indian Express 

@mooppan


----------



## magudi

Non-BJP ruled states account for 52% of communal clashes till October this year - The Economic Times



IndoCarib said:


> Kerala CM took sexual favours, accepted Rs 5.5-crore bribe, solar scam accused tells panel | The Indian Express
> 
> @mooppan




Atleast it's Not mass murder like our Messiah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Non-BJP ruled states account for 52% of communal clashes till October this year - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast it's Not mass murder like our Messiah


 
Truely an eye opener for me. Nauseating sex scandals, inumerable and unending scams are nothing compared to mass murder. Sex scandals and corruptions are mere aberations ,whereas mass murdering is a routine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


>


 
No need for such magnanimity. Now BJP will never win any elections in these villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bhakt orgasm thread.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt orgasm thread.....


So why you vibrating so much?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyisthelimit

Rangila said:


> View attachment 276426
> 
> From election drubbing of BJP you switched gear to Media bashing.
> Flying off the tangent!
> 
> You have BJP government at center. 18 months and counting, you are unable to do anything against the media.
> 
> Only rants will not work for you. Whining never solves problems.
> 
> 10 days ago, in a Aap ki Adalat with Rajat Sharma, who invited Deven fadnavis on the show:
> 
> Fadnavis also spoke against the media. So Rajat asked him the same thing:
> 
> "aap kehte hain media, media, lekin iska ilaj kiya hai?"
> 
> Fadnavis: "ye la ilaj hai"
> 
> Watch the video on youtube.



There is no ilaj aka remedy to Media interference. They helped in bringing down CONg thugs. BJP is still new born in this case. 

Then we will have more intolerance and news like emergency and blah blah. In todays world media can make and break govts. Media can also destroy nations. In our case its the latter. All our big journalists have left leanings. No one supports the cause of majority.

In fact everyone writes blogs and articles showing us we are wrong on everything we do or we should not do. They try to intimidate majority and show us we have no right to talk against intolerance or any kind of appeasement no matter how far we go to gallows. 

you as well know what will happen. Keher aa jayega. 

Today they highlight intolerance and blah blah, as if under CONg rule India had golden rivers flowing and everyone drank AMRUT



IndoCarib said:


> Terrorist, Homo RSS trying Ghar wapsi on poor hapless flood victims !
> 
> RSS workers extend helping hand in rain relief work in Chennai
> 
> Why on earth the mainstream media not exposing the true face of RSS



Agar yeh dikhayenge to CONgrass will lose thoda bahut bacha hua vote bank also.
Media plays a big role in highlighting HINDU terrorism and RSS in big way.


----------



## IndoCarib

Gujarat civic poll results: BJP ahead of Congress - The Times of India


----------



## ranjeet

look at intolerant water rising.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt orgasm thread.....



No need to finger yourself here then.


Rangila said:


> Visibly upset Narendra Modi leaves Lok Sabha amid uproar
> 
> This is latest news.



What can you do?

Selja visited the temple in 2013 and she is debating about being asked caste in 2015 December....Why she could not raise this intolerance issue in 2013 or 2014? What about her comments there saying she had a good experience, she also signed it.

VK Singh statement we have all seen and heard it. It is no where insulting near Dalits or Muslims. It is distorted as far as we all see it. If Indian opposition and MSM can say "today COW is safer than MUSLIM" or "Rakhtpaak ho jayega" it is secular.... but if VK Singh says something it is intolerant.

Our level of politics and debate in parliament is going low with no respect. BJP also blocked parliament, i agree but it was not so low as to what RG and SG are taking.

But you can see tha tamasha in parliament because of this.

The intention here is to keep drumming the drum and keep churning it as long as you can. To show people that BJP cannot even pass legislation in Parliament. CONgrass doesn't want GST in 2016, it wants it in 2017 because immediate effect of GST will result in inflation and price rise. It will go down after 2 years.
If GST comes in 2017, CONgrass has advantage in 2019.

We are more emotional than brainy. Our people have short memories. They will vote for CONgrass next time if it goes this way. What to do, we are used to being ruled by a FAMILY an we love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

skyisthelimit said:


> There is no ilaj aka remedy to Media interference. They helped in bringing down CONg thugs. BJP is still new born in this case..



Then please do not whine or rant any more on this matter.
Because BJP is unfit & unable to do anything to Media, as per your own words.

I also know how BJPians (hypocrite) work, as for as the Media is concerned:







When the Media is good, BJP likes it, when they (media) talk otherwise, blind as bat BJP hates them.
This is typical Indian mentality sans logic. In a democracy you have to take it on the chin sometimes. If BJP rivals win, good luck, instead of talking ill against them.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

skyisthelimit said:


> No need to finger yourself here then.
> 
> 
> What can you do?
> 
> Selja visited the temple in 2013 and she is debating about being asked caste in 2015 December....Why she could not raise this intolerance issue in 2013 or 2014? What about her comments there saying she had a good experience, she also signed it.
> 
> VK Singh statement we have all seen and heard it. It is no where insulting near Dalits or Muslims. It is distorted as far as we all see it. If Indian opposition and MSM can say "today COW is safer than MUSLIM" or "Rakhtpaak ho jayega" it is secular.... but if VK Singh says something it is intolerant.
> 
> Our level of politics and debate in parliament is going low with no respect. BJP also blocked parliament, i agree but it was not so low as to what RG and SG are taking.
> 
> But you can see tha tamasha in parliament because of this.
> 
> The intention here is to keep drumming the drum and keep churning it as long as you can. To show people that BJP cannot even pass legislation in Parliament. CONgrass doesn't want GST in 2016, it wants it in 2017 because immediate effect of GST will result in inflation and price rise. It will go down after 2 years.
> If GST comes in 2017, CONgrass has advantage in 2019.
> 
> We are more emotional than brainy. Our people have short memories. They will vote for CONgrass next time if it goes this way. What to do, we are used to being ruled by a FAMILY an we love it.



Bhakt orgasming....


----------



## Rangila

skyisthelimit said:


> No need to finger yourself here then.
> 
> 
> What can you do?
> 
> Selja visited the temple in 2013 and she is debating about being asked caste in 2015 December....Why she could not raise this intolerance issue in 2013 or 2014? What about her comments there saying she had a good experience, she also signed it.
> 
> VK Singh statement we have all seen and heard it. It is no where insulting near Dalits or Muslims. It is distorted as far as we all see it. If Indian opposition and MSM can say "today COW is safer than MUSLIM" or "Rakhtpaak ho jayega" it is secular.... but if VK Singh says something it is intolerant..



What is your recourse on the following?

_There is "some intolerance"_ by *Venkiah Naidu - A cabinet minister. *

Matter ends here, because he admitted in clear & simple words.
Now connect the dots from Aamir Khan & other's intolerances involved therein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Rangila said:


> What is your recourse on the following?
> 
> _There is "some intolerance"_ by *Venkiah Naidu - A cabinet minister. *
> 
> Matter ends here, because he admitted in clear & simple words.
> Now connect the dots from Aamir Khan & other's intolerances involved therein.



Why are you wasting your time?


----------



## skyisthelimit

Rangila said:


> Then please do not whine or rant any more on this matter.
> Because BJP is unfit & unable to do anything to Media, as per your own words.
> 
> I also know how BJPians (hypocrite) work, as for as the Media is concerned:
> 
> View attachment 276431
> 
> 
> 
> When the Media is good, BJP likes it, when they (media) talk otherwise, blind as bat BJP hates them.
> This is typical Indian mentality sans logic. In a democracy you have to take it on the chin sometimes. If BJP rivals win, good luck, instead of talking ill against them.



I am not whinning or ranting. We have to understand BJP has more urban supporters who are social media savvy. Anything caught wrong will always be watched and highlighted by people.

If MEDIA can propagate wrong news and keep manipulating things, time comes when people have to show them the truth or at least tell them you are doing wrong. As you are aware and read news, if its wrong you know its wrong, you will voice your dissent via your comment or tweet.

This is what is going on.

No Indian Media is spending time on highlighting govt achievements. 

All time spend is only on intolerance and among other things. 

Modiji is going to allow more FDI in media. This will make situation more worse for CONgrass also in future.

Please read and enlighten yourself about Mr. Soros, Rothschild and Rockafellar and how their trusts buy leftist writers, authors, politicians and MEDIA to change the whole demography of nations which they want to influence with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

skyisthelimit said:


> No need to finger yourself here then.
> 
> 
> What can you do?
> 
> *Selja visited the temple in 2013 and she is debating about being asked caste in 2015 December....Why she could not raise this intolerance issue in 2013 or 2014*? What about her comments there saying she had a good experience, she also signed it.
> 
> VK Singh statement we have all seen and heard it. It is no where insulting near Dalits or Muslims. It is distorted as far as we all see it. If Indian opposition and MSM can say "today COW is safer than MUSLIM" or "Rakhtpaak ho jayega" it is secular.... but if VK Singh says something it is intolerant.
> 
> Our level of politics and debate in parliament is going low with no respect. BJP also blocked parliament, i agree but it was not so low as to what RG and SG are taking.
> 
> But you can see tha tamasha in parliament because of this.
> 
> The intention here is to keep drumming the drum and keep churning it as long as you can. To show people that BJP cannot even pass legislation in Parliament. CONgrass doesn't want GST in 2016, it wants it in 2017 because immediate effect of GST will result in inflation and price rise. It will go down after 2 years.
> If GST comes in 2017, CONgrass has advantage in 2019.
> 
> We are more emotional than brainy. Our people have short memories. They will vote for CONgrass next time if it goes this way. What to do, we are used to being ruled by a FAMILY an we love it.


 
Dont you know it ? 'Intolerence' was invented by the Modi govt  Poor thing didnt know that it was intolerence back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Rangila said:


> What is your recourse on the following?
> 
> _There is "some intolerance"_ by *Venkiah Naidu - A cabinet minister. *
> 
> Matter ends here, because he admitted in clear & simple words.
> Now connect the dots from Aamir Khan & other's intolerances involved therein.



OK so why were HINDUS tolerant when his movie PK made crores and crores because of HINDUS, while mocking HINDUS. Agar uski ---- mein gu hain, to he should make a movie mocking muslims and make crores... let us see the reality, who is tolerant then...He is blaming squarely hiding behind his wife as an excuse. SRK talks of intolerance after getting notice from ED on his illegal transactions of Kolkatta Kings. 

Someone said in history...if a lie is repeated 100 times it becomes truth...Same thing is happening in Parliament today opposition and media is repeating lies..

No body talks about intolerance in mumbai attacks, muzzafurpur riots, durga puja banned because muslims are majority in those villages, durga puja date changed because it clashed with moharram. in karnataka dalit cook is appointed, all students are taken out of school by parents... is this tolerance? Whose govt is it?

Then how come it becomes so important when one Indian was killed in UP? y not blame UP govt? Is it NDA job to save him?

Why no one called Siddhirama govt intolerant when Kalgiri was killed in Karnataka? Why NDA should be blamed?

Why no one called Prithviraj Chauhan govt intolerant when Dabholkar was killed in Maharastra? Why NDA should be blamed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt orgasm thread.....





Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt orgasming....


After Hardik's limped performance in Gujarat Congress's penis envy is out in full glory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> After Hardik's limped performance in Gujarat Congress's penis envy is out in full glory



you missed that congress did gain in rural Gujarat.

Civic polls: Cong gains in rural Gujarat, BJP holds on to urban areas - The Times of India


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> you missed that congress did gain in rural Gujarat.
> 
> Civic polls: Cong gains in rural Gujarat, BJP holds on to urban areas - The Times of India


25 years of anti incumbency plus a huge protest backed by NGOs and media yet it left you high and dry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Never understood this fixation of media and narrative, english media caters to a small percentage of people while vernacular medias which are very pro BJP have much wider range.

Even lot of people in English media is very pro BJP, the way they drool at the sight of Modi and jostle like bunch of kids for a selfie with Modi says a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> 25 years of anti incumbency plus a huge protest backed by NGOs and media yet it left you high and dry.



Lollz, this is modi heartland, not some distant place in west Bengal. He's lost ground in his own base.


----------



## Tridibans

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt orgasming....



Your posts on this thread are basically a mix of these few words

Bhakt..... Shoooo.... Orgasm/ic.....Sanghis..... Modi.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Tridibans said:


> Your posts on this thread are basically a mix of these few words
> 
> Bhakt..... Shoooo.... Orgasm/ic.....Sanghis..... Modi.........



I believe in being accurate and to the point


----------



## Lonely Hermit

LaBong said:


> Never understood this fixation of media and narrative, english media caters to a small percentage of people while vernacular medias which are very pro BJP have much wider range.
> 
> Even lot of people in English media is very pro BJP, the way they drool at the sight of Modi and jostle like bunch of kids for a selfie with Modi says a lot.


Lutyens media is anti modi, their shenanigans all to clear during Radia gate scandal Radia tapes controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia how barkha was whoring herself and why this bitch is not in jail along with Nira radia. 
Or how this esteemed journalist bimbo trying to social engineer 



Lutyens media makes me sick manufacturing stories like ghar wapsi, Church attack, rising intolerance. These bastards will shit on their on country to score political points.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 276241


SO WHAT?

How many people know that he worked this much?

All that the public KNOWS is that he is touring the world. Ask travelers in bus stops, trains etc. You will know the real perception of rural folks in particular. The dailies are not going to print his work. And village people won't be tuning in to Twitter feeds of NaMo.





Lonely Hermit said:


> Lutyens media makes me sick manufacturing stories like ghar wapsi, Church attack, rising intolerance. These bastards will shit on their on country to score political points.


Too bad, they are winning, hands down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> LMAO defend what?
> 
> You are living in your own lala land
> 
> There's no point even in trying - an unorganized semi agnostic henotheist pagan religion doesn't even stand a chance as history has always shown either you'll be outbred or out-witted, it's just a matter of time.


Are you high?


----------



## IndoCarib

SarthakGanguly said:


> SO WHAT?
> 
> How many people know that he worked this much?
> 
> All that the public KNOWS is that he is touring the world. Ask travelers in bus stops, trains etc. You will know the real perception of rural folks in particular. The dailies are not going to print his work. And village people won't be tuning in to Twitter feeds of NaMo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, they are winning, hands down.


 
I know. Gullible rural people are buying Rahul's 'suit boot ki sarkar' argument. Rahul is amidst them, while Modi is 'enjoying world tour'. It is so easy to fool our people. It doesnt even occur to them that Rahul comes to them because he is not the PM. And the what the **** is this foreign policy, FDI !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Aminroop said:


> Are you high?


No he is actually a closet sanghi masquerading as a secular.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

IndoCarib said:


> I know. Gullible rural people are buying Rahul's 'suit boot ki sarkar' argument. Rahul is amidst them, while Modi is 'enjoying world tour'. It is so easy to fool our people.


No need to belittle them. The fact is there IS NO ground level presence of Modi and his coterie. These people voted Modi into power. Now they feel deserted.

It would be a miracle to come back to power.  This is the Truth, the harsh reality.


----------



## gslv

SarthakGanguly said:


> No need to belittle them. The fact is there IS NO ground level presence of Modi and his coterie. These people voted Modi into power. Now they feel deserted.
> 
> It would be a miracle to come back to power.  This is the Truth, the harsh reality.


Bhai tu aur tension mat de.


----------



## Levina

gslv said:


> No he is actually a closet sanghi masquerading as a secular.


He oscillates from one extreme to the other often.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> where non hindus will be relegated to position of second class citizens


LOL. Quoting Golwalkar before he became Golwalkar.  How typical.


----------



## gslv

Aminroop said:


> He oscillates from one extreme to the other often.


Typical of a sanghi.


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> It would be a miracle to come back to power.  This is the Truth, the harsh reality


Will Modi not get another term? 



gslv said:


> Typical of a sanghi.


Come on!!!  
He's not.
He's mostly sarcastic.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

gslv said:


> Bhai tu aur tension mat de.


I am consistent and blunt. I have ground connections. I can list the huge successes of this Government that are lying unseen in the Press Bureau site. Nobody knows about them. Except for the immediate benefactors. 

This Government is losing the perception battle, the most important of all battles. Only losing the war is left. 

Not being sarcastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

SarthakGanguly said:


> No need to belittle them. The fact is there IS NO ground level presence of Modi and his coterie. These people voted Modi into power. Now they feel deserted.
> 
> It would be a miracle to come back to power.  This is the Truth, the harsh reality.


 
No belittling. Course correction is needed of course. Modi has to stop worrying about international relations and FDI. They still have time.


----------



## gslv

Aminroop said:


> Come on!!!
> He's not.
> He's mostly sarcastic.


Trust me. It takes one to know one.



SarthakGanguly said:


> I am consistent and blunt. I have ground connections. I can list the huge successes of this Government that are lying unseen in the Press Bureau site. Nobody knows about them. Except for the immediate benefactors.
> 
> This Government is losing the perception battle, the most important of all battles. Only losing the war is left.
> 
> Not being sarcastic.


If Congress wins again I will emigrate.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> Will Modi not get another term?


Truth be told, I estimate about 45% chance. I am being optimistic.

AND that is BECAUSE there is no national leader yet.

One leader, and everything will collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

gslv said:


> If Congress wins again I will emigrate.


It will most likely be a hung assembly. I don't see Congress winning with a majority. Which is worse.



IndoCarib said:


> No belittling. Course correction is needed of course. Modi has to stop worrying about international relations and FDI. They still have time.


There is something called public patience. 

It is very short. The people don't care about beef being banned. They like it and chuckle but that's it. They expect more. Like immediate benefits, Rs. 15 lakh etc etc.

At the very least, Modi should have been the one ruling the headlines. He should have arrested and put most of the media out of action. He would have had the support in the initial months. Now even that window is gone.

Congress has no chance yet, but that's only because they don't really exist. BJP is strong only due to the absence of a real opposition. Nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Truth be told, I estimate about 45% chance. I am being optimistic.
> 
> AND that is BECAUSE there is no national leader yet.
> 
> One leader, and everything will collapse.


Oh Pls don't scare me.
I don't want a galoot who can't even prepare his own speeches to become our next PM.



gslv said:


> Trust me. It takes one to know one..


Thanks!
I maintain a safe distance from all sanghis.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> Oh Pls don't scare me.
> I don't want a galoot who can't even prepare his own speeches to become our next PM.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I maintain a safe distance from all sanghis.


I am a Right Winger. Proud. Since childhood. I don't mince words.

This IS the reality.

In Modi's Gujarat, Congress sweeps civic polls in rural areas, BJP retains hold in urban pockets - The Times of India

The most influential community in Gujarat has moved over to Congress. The Patels in the countryside. Out of 30 odd districts, 21 have gone to Congress. See the open flag marches. They did not dare to paste posters in public, the people hated them that much. See the change now.



I am telling you about the real situation on the ground.

And see how the narrative is ruled in the RS
RS uproar over Selja’s remarks on Gujarat temple | india | Hindustan Times

As if THIS is of national importance.

"In a virtual role reversal, the Congress walked away with 132 taluka panchayat bodies followed by 73 for the BJP from a total of 231, while it bagged 21 of the 31 district panchayats."

*FACTS*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> LOL. Quoting Golwalkar before he became Golwalkar.  How typical.



Nitpicking much? 

Anyway tell me, what is your expection from BJP, considering you seem to be among the core support base of BJP.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> Nitpicking much?
> 
> Anyway tell me, what is your expection from BJP, considering you seem to be among the core support base of BJP.


1. All that the Govt. is doing.
2. Removal of illegal Muslim Bangladeshis.
3. Massive arrests of corrupt officials of UPA, Commies, Naxals, anarchists etc.
4. Arrests and immediate incarceration of anti national media personalities (decided by me, of course)
5. Net indemnity on INC to the tune of 1 trillion dollars, after which INC would be dissolved as a criminal organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> 1. All that the Govt. is doing.
> 2. Removal of illegal Muslim Bangladeshis.
> 3. Massive arrests of corrupt officials of UPA, Commies, Naxals, anarchists etc.
> 4. Arrests and immediate incarceration of anti national media personalities (decided by me, of course)
> 5. Net indemnity on INC to the tune of 1 trillion dollars, after which INC would be dissolved as a criminal organization.


These are more law and order issue, lets consider bjp does all of that and now you are living in country with only govt approved media and opposition but arguably less corrupt than before. Also I believe Congress is more capable of silencing the opposition than BJP. 

What would be your next expectation, will you be ok with the constitution as it is now?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> These are more law and order issue, lets consider bjp does all of that and now you are living in country with only govt approved media and opposition but arguably less corrupt than before. Also I believe Congress is more capable of silencing the opposition than BJP.
> 
> What would be your next expectation, will you be ok with the constitution as it is now?


Constitution is pretty much fine, thanks. 

The rot is much deeper.


----------



## skyisthelimit

UPA was sanskari too! Govt lists 40 films cleansed of cuss words, intimate scenes during 2013-14

UPA was sanskari too! Govt lists 40 films cleansed of cuss words, intimate scenes during 2013-14 - The Times of India

BJPs inability to prove any charges against Vadra, RG, SG and other CONgi bigwigs 
BJPs inability to bring a good farmers package to reduce farmers suicide
BJPs inability to silence cheap nautanki media

will be main reasons if they lose in 2019. Because to break CONG and make India CONg mukt above 3 have to work.
To erode CONg support in rural areas, Modi needs to come up with a GENEROUS package and POLICY which will show immediate effect in 1-2 years. 

BJPs inability to put CONgis in jail, will make people think, if MODI cannot do it, then what is the point in having him as PM...he is same as MMS, RG and all others.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kadamba-warrior

LaBong said:


> Even lot of people in English media is very pro BJP, the way they drool at the sight of Modi and jostle like bunch of kids for a selfie with Modi says a lot.



Perhaps the fact that Modi is the PM of India has got to do with the media's jostling for his interviews or even a selfie? That's my suspicion and I could be wrong though.

But it's funny the way you say it as if you expect the media to avoid the Prime Minister of India like some petty criminal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

kadamba-warrior said:


> Perhaps the fact that Modi is the PM of India has got to do with the media's jostling for his interviews or even a selfie? That's my suspicion and I could be wrong though.
> 
> But it's funny the way you say it as if you expect the media to avoid the Prime Minister of India like some petty criminal.



It looked very fanboyish to me, but I could be wrong though. Jostling for interview although is fine, but our prime minister rarely takes questions from media when he is in India.

Not sure how you got the impression that I'd want media to avoid sitting PM, however I do expect media to be anti-establishment and question the government. People are smart these days with access to lot of information withing their fingertips, they can separate the wheat from the chaff.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Constitution is pretty much fine, thanks.
> 
> The rot is much deeper.


So removing the Congress will remove the rot? What about Congress's traditional votebank of centre-left? If Congress is not there they will just find another party to support and that can be even worse than Congress(eg: AAP).

Or do you believe in one party system where BJP will rule. But with current constitution that's not possible and BJP doesn't have that much support to pull it off.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> If he manages to become PM.I will join you in UK





Darmashkian said:


> Don't forget me, if he becomes the PM. I will have to emigrate abroad.
> 
> & if I come to the UK, I might need some help fitting in & knowing the place, !


Haha, you're welcome anytime brothers 



Aminroop said:


> An apt reply to those who say India has become intolerant.


The most pertitnent point made was that the current "cisis" is all a matter of perception- if you say something enough times it will become the established narrative and this is what the oppostion has managed to do aided by the media who have had their own motives.

The perceptions are what is killing India's image again and again before it was the "rape capital of the world" title the Indian media seemed to crave for India and now it is this "intoloerance" debacale. Of course there are issues to be addressed in India- far too many to count- however the current narrative is entire self-serving and not intended to protect the rights/safety of those supposedly on the recieving end of intoloerance.


The question is how the GoI fights this perception war. They need to control the stories- get in front of an event before it snowballs and lands up on "super duper mega awesome slam down debate" with Arnab Goswami. There needs to be severe action against those media groups indulging in libal and the GoI needs to have a far more robust media engagment policy- an indepedant and proffesional media wing that provides nothing but fact, no opnion, no conjecture just the facts. God knows India needs one sane voice.



Rangila said:


> Visibly upset Narendra Modi leaves Lok Sabha amid uproar
> 
> This is latest news.


Not sure about the news but the picture is at least 20 months old. He is no longer protected by the NSG, as the PM of India his security is provided by the SPG.



skyisthelimit said:


> Good for congress. But they are winning by sowing the seeds of division among gujrati people. They divided patidars, sponsored Hardik, Mr. Sibal is fighting case for him for free. They also promised quotas for patidars.
> 
> The above is because they could not do any good for nation. To hide behind their failures they do such tricks.
> 
> Instead of getting rid of quotas and becoming an example of treating all Indiams equal Congress is Dividing us in caste and creed and religion.
> 
> Unfortunately India has enough intelligent fools to fall in such division. We are to blame ourselves for this because we vote for quotas, subsidy, tax benefits, reservation, grants and benefits from govt.


Congress really do make me sick to my stomach. I understand this is the world of poltics and their tactics are simply a means to an ends-which is perhaps worse given the blatant lack of concious one would have to exhibit to sell out your fellow citizen for personal gain- but they are sinking lower and lower and it doesn't seem like anything is off limits to them.All they care about is getting back into power- by any means. The fact that they were so caterogrically beaten in 2014 could prove to be their war cry- a cornered tiger is the most dangerous.

It's all academic and fun to watch but let's not forget what kind of monsters I'm sure still exsist inside that party- 1984 was not long ago. I would not put anything past these vermin, I accept that all polticans are cut from the same cloth in this regard but the Congress really seems to have no morals, at least with the BJP there is the fundamental persumption that they are looking out for India's interests (at least on some level) but with the Congress I don't even remotely get that impression. It is all about being in power to reap all the benefits that come along with it.

Why the very fact that no one seems to care that the Gandhis are billionaires someone needs to explain to me. Their SOLE family enterprise is POLITICS, the fact that their fortune has been amassed by looting Indian treasure is abdundently clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kadamba-warrior

LaBong said:


> Not sure how you got the impression that I'd want media to avoid sitting PM, however I do expect media to be anti-establishment and question the government. People are smart these days with access to lot of information withing their fingertips, they can separate the wheat from the chaff.



I believe media's primary role is to _report/question everybody/everything objectively and without bias - both the Government & the opposition_. Not being anti-establishment just for the sake of it.

I think your point underscores the state of affairs with the Indian MSM today. It is being unreasonably critical of anything that government does without any regard for objectivity while giving the opposition a free ride (even the opposition disrupts parliament sometimes even for petty/irrelevant issues).

Combine that with inaccurate (wrongly attributing provocative comments to HM) and sometimes malicious reporting (paid news), you have a media whose own credibility is being seriously questioned.

Not because they were jostling for a selfie with the sitting PM!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Abingdonboy said:


> Why the very fact that no one seems to care that the Gandhis are billionaires someone needs to explain to me. Their SOLE family enterprise is POLITICS, the fact that their fortune has been amassed by looting Indian treasure is abdundently clear.



Huffington Post had a piece on this couple years back, I think Sonia Gandhi's fortune was estimated at $2billion. This was quickly taken down within days and a week later Ariana Huffington appeared in Delhi to set up the Indian version of the Huffington Post. All clearances received double quick. If we as citizens don't care about such things we deserve mama and beta. Mana has taken a chartered flight for her check up at mount Sinai in New York, while beta is in india lambasting the "suit-boot" government .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darmashkian

Raja Singh
@Bombermanx1 
We won!! No beef festival will happen now!!

Kudos to Raja Bhaiyya!/

JAI GAU MATA!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> 1. All that the Govt. is doing.
> 2. Removal of illegal Muslim Bangladeshis.
> 3. Massive arrests of corrupt officials of UPA, Commies, Naxals, anarchists etc.
> 4. Arrests and immediate incarceration of anti national media personalities (decided by me, of course)
> 5. Net indemnity on INC to the tune of 1 trillion dollars, after which INC would be dissolved as a criminal organization.




The real problem is people like you who are nothing but a legion of war-mongers, hate propagators who would want Modi to maintain the pre-election suffocating heat of confrontation in the country. This whole theory of Modi's inaction on corrupt congressis being the main reason for BJP's electoral defeats is flawed at many levels. 

Fortunately, Modi isn't listening to such political sophistry that ignores many crucial facts: One, our legal framework is not subservient to a government's desire for retribution and law takes its own course. Two, targeting individuals instead of the system ultimately backfires--remember Indira Gandhi,Jayalalitha and Lalu Prasad Yadav? And three, vendetta can never be a substitute for good governance, economic development and social calm and cohesion. 

Smart politicians, unlike Quixotic tyros destined to fail, don't keep flailing their swords at windmills even when the war is over. They know the art of brinkmanship they realise rajneeti allows them to pick and choose between saam (diplomacy), daam (allurement), danda (punishment) and bhed (spying and taking advantage of secrets) according to their goals and objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

For each such beef festival....rather than pork festival (which not many Hindus will be interested in)....the better counter will be to do a Mohammed Cartoon book promotion....right next to it. Present a book about the life of the cartoonist etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> I am a Right Winger. Proud. Since childhood. I don't mince words.


Yes I knew you wore mini skirts.





> This IS the reality.
> 
> In Modi's Gujarat, Congress sweeps civic polls in rural areas, BJP retains hold in urban pockets - The Times of India
> 
> The most influential community in Gujarat has moved over to Congress. The Patels in the countryside. Out of 30 odd districts, 21 have gone to Congress. See the open flag marches. They did not dare to paste posters in public, the people hated them that much. See the change now.
> 
> 
> 
> I am telling you about the real situation on the ground.
> 
> And see how the narrative is ruled in the RS
> RS uproar over Selja’s remarks on Gujarat temple | india | Hindustan Times
> 
> As if THIS is of national importance.
> 
> "In a virtual role reversal, the Congress walked away with 132 taluka panchayat bodies followed by 73 for the BJP from a total of 231, while it bagged 21 of the 31 district panchayats."
> 
> *FACTS*


You and me are not Nostradamus, so let's wait for another 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

IndoCarib said:


> Kerala CM took sexual favours, accepted Rs 5.5-crore bribe, solar scam accused tells panel | The Indian Express
> 
> @mooppan


video bekaa??
kalla bit video nodakke ishtu aasena??..guruve nann kaige ennu siglilla,sikkidre nimge kandita tilistini,bejaar maadkom beda...sari na???...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

IndoCarib said:


> Kerala CM took sexual favours, accepted Rs 5.5-crore bribe, solar scam accused tells panel | The Indian Express
> 
> @mooppan



Difficult to believe, this person biju radhakrishnan is a fraud and have no credibility ....Any way waiting for the video realise (Her solo performance video was a huge hit in kerala)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> Modi mania is so prevalent in some people that they do not even comprehend the simple joke.
> 
> It is doing rounds in FB, I did not make it.
> 
> View attachment 276398



Modi hate is so prevalent in Pappu bhakta that they won't mind posting false news to defame Modi and his government.



Rangila said:


> Modi mania is so prevalent in some people that they do not even comprehend the simple joke.
> 
> It is doing rounds in FB, I did not make it.
> 
> View attachment 276398



Modi hate is so prevalent in Pappu bhakta that they won't mind posting false news to defame Modi and his government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Modi is honest, direct and has good command of the facts says Obama - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Why are you wasting your time?



You are so right!
I should not waste my _scarce_ time with these emotionally charged, myopic Modi todies not able to question a PM on his dishonesty coupled with malfeasance:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672054986151342080

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> The real problem is people like you who are nothing but a legion of war-mongers, hate propagators who would want Modi to maintain the pre-election suffocating heat of confrontation in the country. This whole theory of Modi's inaction on corrupt congressis being the main reason for BJP's electoral defeats is flawed at many levels.
> 
> Fortunately, Modi isn't listening to such political sophistry that ignores many crucial facts: One, our legal framework is not subservient to a government's desire for retribution and law takes its own course. Two, targeting individuals instead of the system ultimately backfires--remember Indira Gandhi,Jayalalitha and Lalu Prasad Yadav? And three, vendetta can never be a substitute for good governance, economic development and social calm and cohesion.
> 
> Smart politicians, unlike Quixotic tyros destined to fail, don't keep flailing their swords at windmills even when the war is over. They know the art of brinkmanship they realise rajneeti allows them to pick and choose between saam (diplomacy), daam (allurement), danda (punishment) and bhed (spying and taking advantage of secrets) according to their goals and objectives.


LOL.

I am not a status quo-ist. 

Modi will be shown the door in the next elections if things continue like they are now.  He can try his sophistry with all the free time he will get then. 

Oh, btw - Lalu and Jaya are BOTH BACK. Even Indira was.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

HariPrasad said:


> Modi hate is so prevalent in Pappu bhakta that they won't mind posting false news to defame Modi and his government.
> 
> 
> 
> Modi hate is so prevalent in Pappu bhakta that they won't mind posting false news to defame Modi and his government.



False news?

Congress dents BJP bastions in rural Gujarat, BJP bites dust in Modi's home town - Janta Ka Reporter

Gujarat election result 2015: Cong terms its performance as ‘verdict against BJP govt’ | The Indian Express






A bad mechanic always fights with his tools!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aminroop said:


> You and me are not Nostradamus, so let's wait for another 3 years.


Check the Gujarat poll results. These are warning signs. My pleas are falling on deaf years everywhere - from the RSS leadership to the BJP local leaders. Complacency is high.

Btw, do you know that 20000 kids were rescued by a program launched by the Home Ministry. Saved from prostitution and bonded labor? The world's largest rescue program. 



LaBong said:


> So removing the Congress will remove the rot? What about Congress's traditional votebank of centre-left? If Congress is not there they will just find another party to support and that can be even worse than Congress(eg: AAP).


No. Congress must vanish. AAP is much better. For now. 



LaBong said:


> Or do you believe in one party system where BJP will rule.


No one party rule will suffice in India.  

BJP is no saint anyway.

@Infinity - What did you like in my post? What was my mistake?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

Marxist said:


> Difficult to believe, this person biju radhakrishnan is a fraud and have no credibility ....Any way waiting for the video realise (Her solo performance video was a huge hit in kerala)


I was Just Imagining Our CM with Sarita Nair................................



SarthakGanguly said:


> Check the Gujarat poll results. These are warning signs. My pleas are falling on deaf years everywhere - from the RSS leadership to the BJP local leaders. Complacency is high.
> 
> Btw, do you know that 20000 kids were rescued by a program launched by the Home Ministry. Saved from prostitution and bonded labor? The world's largest rescue program.
> 
> 
> No. Congress must vanish. AAP is much better. For now.
> 
> No one party rule will suffice in India.
> 
> BJP is no saint anyway.
> 
> @Infinity - What did you like in my post? What was my mistake?


Can, I not like your post............. PDF is more Democratic than you ... I not a blind hater of BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Infinity said:


> Can, I not like your post............. PDF is more Democratic than you .


I mean, what did you thank my post for? I am puzzled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> False news?
> 
> Congress dents BJP bastions in rural Gujarat, BJP bites dust in Modi's home town - Janta Ka Reporter
> 
> Gujarat election result 2015: Cong terms its performance as ‘verdict against BJP govt’ | The Indian Express
> 
> View attachment 276558
> 
> 
> A bad mechanic always fights with his tools!



After loosing all Corporations and wining only 5 municipality, Congress has put some good show in District Panchayat. This is something too cheer for congress in last 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

ranjeet said:


> Indian National Congress, the grand old party of India, suffered its worst ever electoral defeat in May 2014. Reduced to 44 seats, it was staring at a risk of being pushed to the margins if immediate corrective steps were not taken.
> 
> The reasons for its defeat were pretty obvious – corruption charges, anti-incumbency, lackadaisical leadership of Rahul Gandhi, and Modi wave.
> 
> However, if you analyze them as a pragmatist, these reasons don’t warrant any “corrective” step. They are transient in nature. For example, Congress could simply shrug them off with the following responses, and the party won’t really be wrong:
> 
> Corruption charges: _Those are over. We’ve lost the elections. Now let’s forget about it. Indian electorate too has a short memory and they will also forget about those soon._
> 
> Anti-incumbency: _That’s also over. And it won’t be there in 2019. BJP will be facing it._
> 
> Rahul Gandhi: _Really? If not a Gandhi, who? A Tharoor? LOL! Rahul Baba will improve. Let’s not lose hope._
> 
> Modi wave: _It will subside; just a matter of time. Nothing lasts forever._
> 
> So does that mean that Congress needed to do nothing after the 2014 loss? No, because we are missing one thing that the party concluded as the reason for their defeat. And it was pointed out by AK Antony, who chaired a panel to analyze the reasons for the massive defeat.
> 
> In June 2014, barely three weeks after the loss, Antony had said that Congress was seen as “pro-minority” by an average Hindu, which could be one of the reasons party suffered electoral reverses. The party’s secularism was seen as “anti-Hindu” by many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Congress was discussing immediately after its defeat (source)
> 
> The statement by Antony made news back then, and many Congress leaders were reported to have said that the party will evaluate it as a senior personal like Antony won’t speak anything without proper analysis.
> 
> Soon after that, in August there were reports that Congress had decided to go for an “image makeover”. The party decided to celebrate all religious festivals in their offices. Up to that time, the only religious festival they were celebrating was _Iftaar_ during the Muslim holy month of Ramzan.
> 
> It was clear that the statement by Antony was not one-off. The party was serious about what he had pointed out and if any corrective step was to be taken, it was on this front.
> 
> In December same year, it was reported that party had decided to seek feedback from its cadre if it was perceived as “anti-Hindu”. A Times of India report claimed that ‘in around 20 meetings with Rahul Gandhi, almost every group of leaders underlined the backlash due to Congress’s pro-minority stance’.
> 
> All this while, from June to December 2014, BJP kept winning assembly elections and Congress and its allies kept losing. Among the elections the party lost to BJP was in Maharashtra where the incumbent Congress-NCP government had declared reservations for Muslims. Party wondered if the “pro-minority” image hurt them again.
> 
> Basically in 2014, Congress knew that it had a “pro-minority” problem and it needed to find a solution.
> 
> The solution couldn’t have been stepping away from minorities. That would be suicide. In India, “minorities” form a big chunk of voters, and one can say it without a sense of irony. Not only that, the “intellectual” support system would have also deserted the Congress.
> 
> So becoming a little less pro-minority was not at all the solution.
> 
> In essence, the problem was – an average Hindu thinking that Congress preferred minorities, especially Muslims, at the cost of welfare of Hindus. That the party was unfairly and unreasonably obsessed with minority issues.
> 
> Keywords being “unfairly” and “unreasonably”.
> 
> Bingo! That’s where the solution lied. The party didn’t need to shed its pro-minority stand, but all it needed to do was to convince the average Hindu that its obsession with minority issues was not “unfair” and “unreasonable”.
> 
> And there you know what to do – convince the average Hindu that the minorities in India were being unfairly and unreasonably targeted.
> 
> So towards the end of 2014, after losing the general and four assembly elections, Congress appeared to have finally found the solution.
> 
> And coincidentally around the same time, towards end of 2014, we started hearing about_gharwapsi_ and later about attacks on churches in Delhi – events that suggested that the minorities in India were being unfairly and unreasonably targeted.
> 
> Remember, _gharwapsi_ was not any new event as I had pointed out last year here andhere, and even the attacks on churches were all found to be either hyped or fabricated. But they helped create a narrative.
> 
> Every stray incident needed to be magnified, every loose comment needed to be mainstreamed, and every misrepresentation needed to be reinforced.
> 
> The end message – minorities were not safe, and the majority had to do something.
> 
> Essentially, the average Hindu was sent on a guilt trip.
> 
> This works almost every time and everywhere. Recently we saw how an average European, who was not too sure about taking immigrants and refugees, was convinced that every European country should take them in after the shocking picture of the deadSyrian kid sent them on a guilt trip. They, as individuals, started believing that the poor kid died as they didn’t do enough.
> 
> An average Hindu had to similarly feel personally guilty about the man who was killed in Dadri.
> 
> A sense of guilt is very strong emotion and it can overpower other senses, especially the logical or rational ones.
> 
> And it worked. In early 2015, BJP was decimated in Delhi. Not entirely due to narrative, but as I had pointed in my post then, the narrative did help AAP – which is basically a party that claims to be a non-corrupt Congress. If it helped AAP, it will definitely help them once people forget about their scams, Congress would have thought.
> 
> So all they needed was to continue this narrative that convinces the average Hindu that minorities in India needed disproportionately high attention and care. And starting with_gharwapsi_ around the same time last year, it has continued unabated since then – the latest avatar being “growing intolerance”.
> 
> So within a span of one year, Congress has successfully inverted its weakness of being “pro-minority” into being its strength. Now the ball is in BJP’s court.
> 
> Some in the party are trying to counter it with data and logic, but that will fail. As I had mentioned in this article earlier – the sense of guilt will overpower those. In fact, already it has been declared that data was not important, _mahaul_ (mood) was important.
> 
> The party or the government can’t win this war with data or logic. It doesn’t have to counter anything; it has to help the average Hindu get off that guilt trip. And it has to find a solution, just like Congress could find a solution.
> 
> Growing intolerance, and why Congress loves it
> 
> your views on this analysis?
> @Darmashkian @Echo_419 @kaykay @JanjaWeed @Star Wars



A Nice read indeed. Lets not forget the fact that modi has battled the perception of being a mass-murderer,anti-minority and a hell lot of other scrutiny both by the domestic and international media and yet he emerged as a PM. How do you think he has done that ? Simply by the amazing marketing strategy of him along with his team . And is there anything new in what congress is doing now ? they have been doing this against modi for the past 10 years .Now what modi should do is to go-ahead with the good development works and market it in the same innovative way like he did in 2014 . When the 2019 elections are nearing by he should also heavily market the corruption and mismanagement done by congress to make sure the people doesn't forget it. After all both can play the games and the intelligent teams are not restricted to only congress now what puzzles me is why the media strategy of Modi government is so F#cked up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

HariPrasad said:


> After loosing all Corporations and wining only 5 municipality, Congress has put some good show in District Panchayat. This is something too cheer for congress in last 20 years.



Of course its cheers for Congress which was badgered beyond recognition in 2014 and bounced back from Congress mukt Gujarat.

If thats not enough, they even wrested a lone Lok Sabha seat in MP - A BJP bastion!






Modi's magic is on the wane. BJP's losing streak continues as I write. 
Next stop = West Bengal.

India has more smart phone touting youngsters who can separate the chaff from the grain and not easily fooled by Media, which will be rendered inconsequential down the road. PDF is nothing compared to Twitter which is abuzz with political trending in real time.

To say that India is a land of milk & honey, and be emotionally charged with Modi phobia, and not confront him on his shortcomings/drawbacks is a fatal folly for the nation in the making and is a sure shot sign of _sycophancy._

Why not call a spade a spade?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Rangila said:


> View attachment 276569





Key words-

LokSabha Constituency-

VidhanSabha Constituency-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

Rangila said:


> Of course its cheers for Congress which was badgered beyond recognition in 2014 and bounced back from Congress mukt Gujarat.
> 
> If thats not enough, they even wrested a lone Lok Sabha seat in MP - A BJP bastion!
> 
> View attachment 276569
> 
> 
> Modi's magic is on the wane. BJP's losing streak continues as I write.
> Next stop = West Bengal.
> 
> India has more smart phone touting youngsters who can separate the chaff from the grain and not easily fooled by Media, which will be rendered inconsequential down the road. PDF is nothing compared to Twitter which is abuzz with political trending in real time.
> 
> To say that India is a land of milk & honey, and be emotionally charged with Modi phobia, and not confront him on his shortcomings/drawbacks is a fatal folly for the nation in the making and is a sure shot sign of _sycophancy._
> 
> Why not call a spade a spade?



The only reason, congress came to power in last two elections is bcz, the southern state of A.P sent more than 30+ MP's to parliament. With the mess that they created with the telugu people there is no way they will win more than 3-4 loksabha seats. So, you can forget abt your dreams to see cong in power in any foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rangila

itachii said:


> So, you can forget abt *your dreams to see cong in power* in any foreseeable future.



If you don't have anything significant. Stop right here.
But do not bring red herring dialogue here.
I have already said, Congress has no future.
And you are at liberty to scavenge my previous posts if you are not lethargic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IN-2030

*See how Kejru obsessed from Modi *
(Click at 0:12 and watch 3-4 sec)




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=773822636050832

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> India has more smart phone touting youngsters who can separate the chaff from the grain and not easily fooled by Media,



We witnessed that in 2014 election.


----------



## Rangila

HariPrasad said:


> We witnessed that in 2014 election.



2014 = No Modi victory but Congress defeat in the light of Mega scams and lack of any other major party national except BJP. 

Pyar chupta nahi, Himalayan scams chupte nahi.
And the youngsters found that out.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672319422309142528

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672326417577709568

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> TMC protests against aid to Tamil Nadu











ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672319422309142528



Admiral response should have been:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gslv

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672319422309142528


i want to know who is that genius reporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Nilgiri said:


> Admiral response should have been:



TMC staged a walk out in Rajya Sabha also if am not wrong over this issue. 

I am not surprised with the question asked by the journalist to the admiral, especially after this ..
'Fear Among Christians Can Hit Armed Forces': Ex-Navy Chief Echoes Julio Ribeiro



gslv said:


> i want to know who is that genius reporter.


mukesh Kaushik, not sure if he works for ANI or not though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv

ranjeet said:


> mukesh Kaushik


dhanya hai uski maa jisne isko janm dia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

gslv said:


> dhanya hai uski maa jisne isko janm dia.


Iska supoot lagta hai ....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672054986151342080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672081407099797505

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv

ranjeet said:


> Iska supoot lagta hai ....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672054986151342080
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672081407099797505




flood helps secularism , what a twisted logic is that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672319422309142528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672378339223470080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672378489199136769

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

mooppan said:


> video bekaa??
> kalla bit video nodakke ishtu aasena??..guruve nann kaige ennu siglilla,sikkidre nimge kandita tilistini,bejaar maadkom beda...sari na???...


 
neeve video nodi majaa madkolli saar ! So you know your leader is not only corrupt but also kache haruka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Congress shouldnt be happy with this result in gujrat it. Now or never sulituation for them so many things were against bjp. New CM ( not so famous), patidar, Anty incumbency , bihar election . So from now on patidar will be back with bjp in 2017 as they them selves said we will only vote against bjp to show them our power patidar was nvr a congress voter ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

Jason bourne said:


> Congress shouldnt be happy with this result in gujrat it. Now or never sulituation for them so many things were against bjp. New CM ( not so famous), patidar, Anty incumbency , bihar election . So from now on patidar will be back with bjp in 2017 as they them selves said we will only vote against bjp to show them our power patidar was nvr a congress voter ...


But BJP too should be concerned, 

Yes performance in Urban & Semi-Urban Areas was better than expected... But that in rural areas was a big let down compared to the 2010 results.

They must be careful, resentment among farmers & those living in the rural areas is supposedly growing especially after Modi became the PM.

Add to that there must be greater outreach among Dalits & Adivasis who are still strong Congress voters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Abingdonboy said:


> Haha, you're welcome anytime brothers
> 
> Congress really do make me sick to my stomach. I understand this is the world of poltics and their tactics are simply a means to an ends-which is perhaps worse given the blatant lack of concious one would have to exhibit to sell out your fellow citizen for personal gain- but they are sinking lower and lower and it doesn't seem like anything is off limits to them.All they care about is getting back into power- by any means. The fact that they were so caterogrically beaten in 2014 could prove to be their war cry- a cornered tiger is the most dangerous.
> 
> It's all academic and fun to watch but let's not forget what kind of monsters I'm sure still exsist inside that party- 1984 was not long ago. I would not put anything past these vermin, I accept that all polticans are cut from the same cloth in this regard but the Congress really seems to have no morals, at least with the BJP there is the fundamental persumption that they are looking out for India's interests (at least on some level) but with the Congress I don't even remotely get that impression. It is all about being in power to reap all the benefits that come along with it.
> 
> Why the very fact that no one seems to care that the Gandhis are billionaires someone needs to explain to me. Their SOLE family enterprise is POLITICS, the fact that their fortune has been amassed by looting Indian treasure is abdundently clear.



I share the same opinion as you. But what can we do? We have enough intelligent fools, who blindly support CONgrass because they talk of Dalits and Muslims. When in fact these fools do not even check and understand that these CONgrass ruled us for 55 years as family fiefdom and in spite of that we have 60% illiterate people, we as a nation are divided on religion and caste.

CONgrass has always kept caste and religion fire burning so it can use it at its convenience. See where Germany, Japan have gone and see where we are.

It is not failure of people. People cannot be blamed.

It is the failure of our leaders, they never wanted us to be literate and be intelligent. Otherwise we will start questioning their ways of working, their highhandedness will come under attack.

Modi winning was kind of good opportunity to let him pass strong and stringent rules. NDA would have felt the heat anyways later on. But instead they are fighting and stalling whole nation on intolerance debate.

No debates in UPA rule, but in NDA rule they want debate even when a dog dies on street. No offence to anyone here. But thats our sad reality and caliber of our opposition including MEDIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## heisenberg




----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Btw, do you know that 20000 kids were rescued by a program launched by the Home Ministry. Saved from prostitution and bonded labor? The world's largest rescue program.


Oh!
Could you tell Me when and where did it happen?


----------



## bipi@342

Read how congress trying to block GST
Farce over Selja remark: BJP makes amends; but can the Cong stop being churlish?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

heisenberg said:


>



Look at the face of journalist. He looks very ill-informed.


----------



## magudi

India’s Biased Debate on Intolerance - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> India’s Biased Debate on Intolerance - WSJ


Give me a more neutral source you sanghi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Delhi MLAs to become highest-paid, assembly okays 4-fold pay hike | cities | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

A controversial book on Hinduism is back in print in India—with a tweak | Deanna Isaacs on Culture | Chicago Reader


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> A controversial book on Hinduism is back in print in India—with a tweak | Deanna Isaacs on Culture | Chicago Reader



I have the one with the original cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Bang Galore said:


> I have the one with the original cover.



I hope the govt doesn't get involved!


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> I hope the govt doesn't get involved!



No government ban. Never was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

‘Hardworking’ Shah likely to get another term as BJP chief - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> India’s Biased Debate on Intolerance - WSJ



Not lefti...Err. Neutral enough for me Sanghi


----------



## Sky lord

@magudi 

Corruption at highest levels in India has disappeared, says Prem Watsa - The Economic Times


You always ask what has changed in 18 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Sky lord said:


> @magudi
> 
> Corruption at highest levels in India has disappeared, says Prem Watsa - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> You always ask what has changed in 18 months.



And lemme tell 70% of electorate either don't give two hoots about it 

Tell me what they've done about rural distress or something stellar in health, education perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

`Manmohan Singh was better than Narendra Modi; PM should learn art of politics` | Zee News


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


>


----------



## Sky lord

ranjeet said:


>




Classic


----------



## Bang Galore

*How our colonised minds are damaging India to damage Modi*

_*Has the PM been Lutyenised? If he has, he can say goodbye to his prospects in 2019.*_

03-12-2015



Minhaz Merchant

When I was ten years old, Rajmohan Gandhi, the Mahatma's grandson, visited our school. Cathedral and John Connon School was unusual in that it wasn't a Catholic, Jesuit-run convent school. Rather it was Anglo-Scottish with a distinct Protestant ethic.

The school has always had a diverse mix of students - from Salman Rushdie and Ratan Tata to those from humble backgrounds. Jews, Parsis, Bohras, Christians, Khojas and Hindus formed the most plural student body anyone could imagine.

Rajmohan Gandhi had begun a movement in the mid-1960s called Moral Re-Armament (MRA). One of its programmes was India Arise. All us ten-year-olds were asked to be a part of it. Throughout the decade I spent in Cathedral, before being packed off at 16 to West Buckland School in Devon, England, not once did we encounter proselytisation.

Religion was taboo. The fact that we were at a Protestant Christian school with a British headmaster (Reverend George Ridding) never once struck us. Cricket, tennis and our rock band, "The Bandits", where I played rhythm guitar, occupied most of our time apart from the occasional cramming before term exams.

Decades later, not much has changed at Cathedral School. Much though has changed in India in matters of faith especially, it seems, in the last 18 months.

The mood, actor Aamir Khan says, is now one of despondency. Others say fear haunts them. Fear of what? They don't say. Why despondency? Aamir doesn't say.

So let's say it loud and clear. Yes, intolerance has indeed grown in India over the past 18 months. But it's not India that's grown more intolerant. It's those who don't like Prime Minister Narendra Modi who've grown intolerant - of him.

Cathedral School did not colonise our minds despite Anglo-Scottish Protestantism. But a section of Indians - newly elitist, newly rich, newly sophisticated - can't countenance a prime minister with a rustic English accent, an over-familiar manner and occasionally gaudy clothes. They are intolerant of him and conflate that with India having become more intolerant since he took office.

To justify this slender claim, they point to provocative statements by some BJP MPs. But provocative, even abusive, statements have been made during past decades - enough to fill a pen drive. They are par for the course in Indian politics.

These critics are prepared to damage India in order to damage Modi. The foreign media, always eager to pull upstart India down, has followed suit.

Parliament spent precious days debating "intolerance", ignoring real issues - poverty, economic reforms, farmer suicides and law and order. The campaign to vilify India as "intolerant" is masterminded by some of the most influential political inhabitants of Lutyens' Delhi. They have smelt blood. Modi, they believe, has been rattled by their campaign. They sense it in his subdued body language, his willingness to reach out to them and the stalled prosecutions in UPA-era scam cases - from National Herald to Robert Vadra's land deals.

Has Modi been Lutyenised? If he has, he can say goodbye to his prospects in the 2019 general elections. Modi was elected on three premises: one, that he would end the corruption of India's political class; two, that he would deliver second generation economic reforms that would create jobs and growth; and three, that he would deal robustly with terrorism.

On all three counts, the Modi government is still a work in progress. Economic policy meanders on with tweaks but long-term vision is lacking. The tax regime hasn't got simpler. Big-ticket scams have disappeared but petty corruption at all levels remains intractable. On Pakistan, Modi's policy has been inconsistent. It is swayed by public sentiment, not a strong, steadfast counter-terrorism strategy.

There have of course been outstanding achievements - in the power sector, financial inclusion and foreign investment. The economy, which the UPA government left in dire straits in 2014, is finally picking up. But the lack of daily government media briefings has ensured that the good news is ignored, the bad news played up.

Meanwhile, the old Lutyens' elite, most of whom share Modi's humble origins but have spruced themselves up over the decades to clamber up the socio-economic ladder, can't believe their luck. Having tasted power for long, they know how to go for the kill. Modi's ministers, unused to power, are no match for them.

Modi's outreach to the Opposition over Goods and Services Tax (GST) and other key legislation will not buy him peace. The Opposition and a section of civil society, minds long colonised, will not rest till the reins of power are back in the hands of "people like us" - never mind the scams.

So what should Modi do to turn the tide? First, with the Opposition in Parliament, seek consensus but don't pander. It will be misread as a sign of weakness and have a domino effect. Second, continue to use executive orders to push economic and tax reforms through. Most don't need to be legislated. Those that do, like the GST, are now anyway on track.

Three, start building allies for 2019. Modi will face a national mahagathbandan in the next Lok Sabha election and the only way to defeat it is by building a counter-mahagathbandhan. Focus on the BJD, AIADMK, PDP, TRS and other regional parties as new allies. Reinforce ties with neglected old allies (Shiv Sena, LJP, SAD, TDP). Together, new and old, they can deliver over 100 Lok Sabha seats in 2019. Modi will need every one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## noksss

Bang Galore said:


> *How our colonised minds are damaging India to damage Modi*
> 
> _*Has the PM been Lutyenised? If he has, he can say goodbye to his prospects in 2019.*_
> 
> 03-12-2015
> 
> 
> 
> Minhaz Merchant
> 
> When I was ten years old, Rajmohan Gandhi, the Mahatma's grandson, visited our school. Cathedral and John Connon School was unusual in that it wasn't a Catholic, Jesuit-run convent school. Rather it was Anglo-Scottish with a distinct Protestant ethic.
> 
> The school has always had a diverse mix of students - from Salman Rushdie and Ratan Tata to those from humble backgrounds. Jews, Parsis, Bohras, Christians, Khojas and Hindus formed the most plural student body anyone could imagine.
> 
> Rajmohan Gandhi had begun a movement in the mid-1960s called Moral Re-Armament (MRA). One of its programmes was India Arise. All us ten-year-olds were asked to be a part of it. Throughout the decade I spent in Cathedral, before being packed off at 16 to West Buckland School in Devon, England, not once did we encounter proselytisation.
> 
> Religion was taboo. The fact that we were at a Protestant Christian school with a British headmaster (Reverend George Ridding) never once struck us. Cricket, tennis and our rock band, "The Bandits", where I played rhythm guitar, occupied most of our time apart from the occasional cramming before term exams.
> 
> Decades later, not much has changed at Cathedral School. Much though has changed in India in matters of faith especially, it seems, in the last 18 months.
> 
> The mood, actor Aamir Khan says, is now one of despondency. Others say fear haunts them. Fear of what? They don't say. Why despondency? Aamir doesn't say.
> 
> So let's say it loud and clear. Yes, intolerance has indeed grown in India over the past 18 months. But it's not India that's grown more intolerant. It's those who don't like Prime Minister Narendra Modi who've grown intolerant - of him.
> 
> Cathedral School did not colonise our minds despite Anglo-Scottish Protestantism. But a section of Indians - newly elitist, newly rich, newly sophisticated - can't countenance a prime minister with a rustic English accent, an over-familiar manner and occasionally gaudy clothes. They are intolerant of him and conflate that with India having become more intolerant since he took office.
> 
> To justify this slender claim, they point to provocative statements by some BJP MPs. But provocative, even abusive, statements have been made during past decades - enough to fill a pen drive. They are par for the course in Indian politics.
> 
> These critics are prepared to damage India in order to damage Modi. The foreign media, always eager to pull upstart India down, has followed suit.
> 
> Parliament spent precious days debating "intolerance", ignoring real issues - poverty, economic reforms, farmer suicides and law and order. The campaign to vilify India as "intolerant" is masterminded by some of the most influential political inhabitants of Lutyens' Delhi. They have smelt blood. Modi, they believe, has been rattled by their campaign. They sense it in his subdued body language, his willingness to reach out to them and the stalled prosecutions in UPA-era scam cases - from National Herald to Robert Vadra's land deals.
> 
> Has Modi been Lutyenised? If he has, he can say goodbye to his prospects in the 2019 general elections. Modi was elected on three premises: one, that he would end the corruption of India's political class; two, that he would deliver second generation economic reforms that would create jobs and growth; and three, that he would deal robustly with terrorism.
> 
> On all three counts, the Modi government is still a work in progress. Economic policy meanders on with tweaks but long-term vision is lacking. The tax regime hasn't got simpler. Big-ticket scams have disappeared but petty corruption at all levels remains intractable. On Pakistan, Modi's policy has been inconsistent. It is swayed by public sentiment, not a strong, steadfast counter-terrorism strategy.
> 
> There have of course been outstanding achievements - in the power sector, financial inclusion and foreign investment. The economy, which the UPA government left in dire straits in 2014, is finally picking up. But the lack of daily government media briefings has ensured that the good news is ignored, the bad news played up.
> 
> Meanwhile, the old Lutyens' elite, most of whom share Modi's humble origins but have spruced themselves up over the decades to clamber up the socio-economic ladder, can't believe their luck. Having tasted power for long, they know how to go for the kill. Modi's ministers, unused to power, are no match for them.
> 
> Modi's outreach to the Opposition over Goods and Services Tax (GST) and other key legislation will not buy him peace. The Opposition and a section of civil society, minds long colonised, will not rest till the reins of power are back in the hands of "people like us" - never mind the scams.
> 
> So what should Modi do to turn the tide? First, with the Opposition in Parliament, seek consensus but don't pander. It will be misread as a sign of weakness and have a domino effect. Second, continue to use executive orders to push economic and tax reforms through. Most don't need to be legislated. Those that do, like the GST, are now anyway on track.
> 
> Three, start building allies for 2019. Modi will face a national mahagathbandan in the next Lok Sabha election and the only way to defeat it is by building a counter-mahagathbandhan. Focus on the BJD, AIADMK, PDP, TRS and other regional parties as new allies. Reinforce ties with neglected old allies (Shiv Sena, LJP, SAD, TDP). Together, new and old, they can deliver over 100 Lok Sabha seats in 2019. Modi will need every one of them.



And Add to that how modi is chasing the power-hungry and corrupt from the luytens
Transfer-posting raj ends : The Big Story - India Today
so its natural that they feel threatened . But what puzzles me still in why the media strategy of modi government is so F@cked up

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672723148257685504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672723646801051648
@Guynextdoor2 
unbelievable naa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672723148257685504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672723646801051648
> @Guynextdoor2
> unbelievable naa?



Since this is the practice adopted by the most advanced countries in the world including Singapore, unbelievable it is happening in India!! Guess BJP would never have done it!


----------



## lightoftruth

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672723148257685504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672723646801051648
> @Guynextdoor2
> unbelievable naa?


 now ppl will buy one more to have both odd n even.why can't they focus on linking noida gurgaon through separate routes instead of Delhi air pollution is due to thousands of diesel truck movement through Delhi everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Since this is the practice adopted by the most advanced countries in the world including Singapore, unbelievable it is happening in India!! Guess BJP would never have done it!


Sure.
Paris Ends 'Odd Or Even' Limit On Cars After One Day : The Two-Way : NPR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Sure.
> Paris Ends 'Odd Or Even' Limit On Cars After One Day : The Two-Way : NPR



maybe they don't need it. But in Singapore it's been running for years. Anyway this is an advanced strategy and kudos to AAP for trying it. SHows they're the best in governance and administration in India. You should vote for them next time.


----------



## s_madaans

Guynextdoor2 said:


> maybe they don't need it. But in Singapore it's been running for years. Anyway this is an advanced strategy and kudos to AAP for trying it. SHows they're the best in governance and administration in India. You should vote for them next time.




My dear friend Delhi is NOT Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

s_madaans said:


> My dear friend Delhi is NOT Singapore.



my friend you won't make it Singapore anytime soon by backward thinking. What are you suggesting? That a crisis remains a crisis because we're not Singapore?


----------



## magudi

“Rising intolerance” of another kind; privilege motion against BJD MP Jay Panda for his opinions


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672668756880007168

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Marxist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672747388927270912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672747614719238144

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IndoCarib

Our next PM may well be Mulayam  

For alliance, make Mulayam PM, Rahul Gandhi deputy PM: Akhilesh Yadav - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Leaked draft reveals regressive GST; it may deal a body blow to economy - Firstpost
*
In essence, the first impact of this leaked GST legislation is that it does not seem to have been written by a progressive government looking to transform India into a business and manufacturing powerhouse, but by a tax collector who is seeking to legalize his entry into every home and office to demand his pound of flesh/bribe.
*

Hail Jaitley ! Told ya @Star Wars



IndoCarib said:


> Our next PM may well be Mulayam
> 
> For alliance, make Mulayam PM, Rahul Gandhi deputy PM: Akhilesh Yadav - The Times of India



He's not bluffing you know.A grand alliance to keep modi at bay is very much possible for 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> Vellapally arrested ,what happened ? Latest developments ?



Nothing happened ..His Yathra ended Tomorrow Vellapalli will announce his new party ...Saritha Sex CD issue and Chennai rain took the media focus from Vellapalli issue

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Leaked draft reveals regressive GST; it may deal a body blow to economy - Firstpost
> *
> In essence, the first impact of this leaked GST legislation is that it does not seem to have been written by a progressive government looking to transform India into a business and manufacturing powerhouse, but by a tax collector who is seeking to legalize his entry into every home and office to demand his pound of flesh/bribe.
> *
> 
> Hail Jaitley ! Told ya @Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> *He's not bluffing you know*.A grand alliance to keep modi at bay is very much possible for 2019


 
I know. That is what I am excited about ! Mulayam, Mamta, Mayawati are PM options for the alliance. But atleast they are 'tolerant'.


----------



## LaBong

Marxist said:


> Nothing happened ..His Yathra ended Tomorrow Vellapalli will announce his new party ...*Saritha Sex CD *issue and Chennai rain took the media focus from Vellapalli issue


 Starts googling!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> I know. That is what I am excited about ! Mulayam, Mamta, Mayawati are PM options for the alliance. But atleast they are 'tolerant'.



Nitish is also possible.Modi would know better.


----------



## LaBong

IndoCarib said:


> I know. That is what I am excited about ! Mulayam, Mamta, Mayawati are PM options for the alliance. But atleast they are 'tolerant'.


It will be Nitish. Mulayam just lost a bet in Bihar and wants to recover lost ground.

However if Congress wins enough seats in 2019 then you may actually see Rahul Baba as PM!! 

Oh the horror! The horror!


----------



## IndoCarib

LaBong said:


> It will be Nitish. Mulayam just lost a bet in Bihar and wants to recover lost ground.
> 
> However if Congress wins enough seats in 2019 then you may actually see Rahul Baba as PM!!
> 
> Oh the horror! The horror!


 
No horror. Rahul wont wear suit boot and will work from a tribal home even if becomes the PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

AAP's Anti-Corruption Jan Lokpal Bill Passed in Delhi Assembly

Nidhi Razdan writes op eds 

Mr. Prime Ministers, If You Talk, Stay Away From Media


----------



## skyisthelimit

LaBong said:


> It will be Nitish. Mulayam just lost a bet in Bihar and wants to recover lost ground.
> 
> However if Congress wins enough seats in 2019 then you may actually see Rahul Baba as PM!!
> 
> Oh the horror! The horror!



They are King Makers and prefer to have a puppet as PM. It gives them complete access to all but no liability to anything.

Similar to what MMS was to Sonia. He has 10 years to get some experience but he lost the golden chance.

Sad but true. Frankly speaking how can he even think of becoming a PM of a complex country like India, not jut because of a surname, please not so much atyachar.


----------



## IndoCarib

So you are homeless? Dont worry get a smartphone and download our app first

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Leaked draft reveals regressive GST; it may deal a body blow to economy - Firstpost
> *
> In essence, the first impact of this leaked GST legislation is that it does not seem to have been written by a progressive government looking to transform India into a business and manufacturing powerhouse, but by a tax collector who is seeking to legalize his entry into every home and office to demand his pound of flesh/bribe.
> *
> 
> Hail Jaitley ! Told ya @Star Wars



Congress came to his rescue
GST: How Congress Obstructionism Has Actually Helped Produce A Better Law | Swarajya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

The Tempest | The Caravan – A Journal of Politics and Culture


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> Congress came to his rescue
> GST: How Congress Obstructionism Has Actually Helped Produce A Better Law | Swarajya



Time to put him as I&B minister and look after BJP media cell + Central govt communication with MSM.

Time for Irani to also leave.

These two will surely end up damaging NAMO image by 2019.

Hope some sense prevails in NAMO.

BTW When is NAMO planning reshuffle of ministers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

skyisthelimit said:


> Time to put him as *I&B minister* and look after BJP media cell + Central govt communication with MSM.
> 
> Time for Irani to also leave.
> 
> These two will surely end up damaging NAMO image by 2019.
> 
> Hope some sense prevails in NAMO.
> 
> BTW When is NAMO planning reshuffle of ministers?


 
He will bungle there as well. If I am not mistaken Gajendra Chauhan for FTII and Pehlaj Nihlani for CBFC are his choices.


----------



## skyisthelimit

IndoCarib said:


> He will bungle there as well. If I am not mistaken Gajendra Chauhan for FTII and Pehlaj Nihlani for CBFC are his choices.



Kuch bhi ho, he and Irani should go.

He shuld be fcukd in his appraisal by MODI.

NAMO cannot take any chances. 2 years left to recover some image. 2018 all MSM propaganda will start and will be too late.

1-2 farmers and poor rural people policies are required which will HIT HOME RUN for NAMO. something like MNERGA did for CONgrass in 2009

Top executives from Tata, L&T, M&M & Reliance to flank Manohar Parrikar on maiden visit to US 

Read more at:
Top executives from Tata, L&T, M&M & Reliance to flank Manohar Parrikar on maiden visit to US - The Economic Times


----------



## LaBong

skyisthelimit said:


> They are King Makers and prefer to have a puppet as PM. It gives them complete access to all but no liability to anything.
> 
> Similar to what MMS was to Sonia. He has 10 years to get some experience but he lost the golden chance.
> 
> Sad but true. Frankly speaking how can he even think of becoming a PM of a complex country like India, not jut because of a surname, please not so much atyachar.



Only Nitish has enough credibility to stand against Modi - honest, proven, without the baggage of riot and believes in welfare economy.

Rahul still hasn't managed to recover from his disastrous interview with Arnab, no idea why Sibbal, Ramesh et al let him have that interview.


----------



## Sky lord

LaBong said:


> Rahul still hasn't managed to recover from his disastrous interview with Arnab, no idea why Sibbal, Ramesh et al let him have that interview.


Wouldn't it have been more disastrous if he had ended up as PM? If he can't manage a journalist, how would he have been able go run a complex country like India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

From the Caravan.

About NDTV's employees

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Sky lord said:


> Wouldn't it have been more disastrous if he had ended up as PM? If he can't manage a journalist, how would he have been able go run a complex country like India?



Yes off course, I'm just pointing out that Rahul has very little chance of being a PM in 2019 unless Congress manages to win around 200 seats, because the prevalent opinion in people is that Rahul is incapable of running a govt.

Not that I think it's sure win for opposition, BJP is still ahead, however the balance has shifted to what I'd say 60:40 in favour of BJP from 80:20 in 2014.


----------



## Marxist

Kerala x'ian padiri's Op ed in a malayalam daily, criticising Hindu unity & Vellappally's *SamathwaMunnettaYatra*

ഇതു സമത്വത്തിന്റെ ജനാധിപത്യകഭാഷയല്ല | mangalam.com

@Aminroop @nair @Nair saab @kurup @magudi @Star Wars

some important points for those who dont know Malayalam_ Brothers born for same father can unite but Hindus as they don't inherit same ancestry (only x'ians and muslims have that ) ,even if Hindus claim bhrama is the creator each Hindu castes originated from various parts so they are not brothers of faith ,There's nothing which unites Hindus in their Civilization. Idea f Brotherhood isn't Hindu. Because they don't believe in* ONE GOD ,"*....Hindu unity ain't Hindu, Hindutvavadis urge for 'Hindu unity' as they don't know the gist of Hinduism.Hindutvavadis copies unity idea from church ...Hindu unity is idea of power hungry people ...Ezhavas are not hindus ,then the usual bhraminsam rants

Will the filthy secular govt of kerala take action against this padiri ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> Kerala x'ian padiri's Op ed in a malayalam daily, criticising Hindu unity & Vellappally's *SamathwaMunnettaYatra*
> 
> ഇതു സമത്വത്തിന്റെ ജനാധിപത്യകഭാഷയല്ല | mangalam.com
> 
> @Aminroop @nair @Nair saab @kurup @magudi @Star Wars
> 
> some important points for those who dont know Malayalam Brothers born for same father can unite but Hindus as they don't inherit same ancestry (only x'ians and muslims have that ) ,even if Hindus claim bhrama is the creator each Hindu castes originated from various parts so they are not brothers of faith ,There's nothing which unites Hindus in their Civilization. Idea f Brotherhood isn't Hindu. Because they don't believe in* ONE GOD ,"*....Hindu unity ain't Hindu, Hindutvavadis urge for 'Hindu unity' as they don't know the gist of Hinduism.Hindutvavadis copies unity idea from church ...Hindu unity is idea of power hungry people ...Ezhavas are not hindus ,then the usual bhraminsam rants
> 
> Will the filthy secular govt of kerala take action against this padiri ?



Idiotic....... Talking about copying, that was funny.... Why cant these idiots stick to their own religion and than commenting on Hinduism......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

skyisthelimit said:


> Time to put him as I&B minister and look after BJP media cell + Central govt communication with MSM.
> 
> Time for Irani to also leave.
> 
> These two will surely end up damaging NAMO image by 2019.
> 
> Hope some sense prevails in NAMO.
> 
> BTW When is NAMO planning reshuffle of ministers?


I have no idea when there will be a reshuffle but Jaitley is here to continue.


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> Will the filthy secular govt of kerala take action against this padiri


Na...
Such men have a free rein. 
They can say whatever they want because they have the right to speak and we live in a democratic country so we must put up with it.



nair said:


> Idiotic....... Talking about copying, that was funny.... Why cant these idiots stick to their own religion and than commenting on *Hinduism*......


You lil hindutwavadi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Six-hour torture for woman in WB: Lady tied to tree, assaulted over refusal to withdraw case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> Kerala x'ian padiri's Op ed in a malayalam daily, criticising Hindu unity & Vellappally's *SamathwaMunnettaYatra*
> 
> ഇതു സമത്വത്തിന്റെ ജനാധിപത്യകഭാഷയല്ല | mangalam.com
> 
> @Aminroop @nair @Nair saab @kurup @magudi @Star Wars
> 
> some important points for those who dont know Malayalam_ Brothers born for same father can unite but Hindus as they don't inherit same ancestry (only x'ians and muslims have that ) ,even if Hindus claim bhrama is the creator each Hindu castes originated from various parts so they are not brothers of faith ,There's nothing which unites Hindus in their Civilization. Idea f Brotherhood isn't Hindu. Because they don't believe in* ONE GOD ,"*....Hindu unity ain't Hindu, Hindutvavadis urge for 'Hindu unity' as they don't know the gist of Hinduism.Hindutvavadis copies unity idea from church ...Hindu unity is idea of power hungry people ...Ezhavas are not hindus ,then the usual bhraminsam rants
> 
> Will the filthy secular govt of kerala take action against this padiri ?





Father is not alone, it is just a reflection of general thinking of their ilk. Reading posts by resident Padres in kerala corner makes you sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> Father is not alone, it is just a reflection of their general thinking of their ilk. Reading posts by resident Padres in kerala corner makes you sick.



Who are you referring to?


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> Six-hour torture for woman in WB: Lady tied to tree, assaulted over refusal to withdraw case



imagine what will happen if this incident occurred on GUJ or MP ,Lady a Muslim ,Attackers were Hindus and local BJP leader claims "woman was of a rough nature and low morals "?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

LaBong said:


> Only Nitish has enough credibility to stand against Modi - honest, proven, without the baggage of riot and believes in welfare economy.
> 
> Rahul still hasn't managed to recover from his disastrous interview with Arnab, no idea why Sibbal, Ramesh et al let him have that interview.



Welfare if good initiative but sometimes i get the idea that Nitish also belongs to other category of politicians who do not want to see the ground realities of India and its people. He just goes on Welfare spree to win votes.

Perhaps you already know what from earth to heavens welfares he has promised to Bihars for sake of winning in 2015.

So much welfare for a developing country is not practical, it hampers our growth a lot. Plus we need to teach a hungry person on how to do fishing, not give him on fish to at everyday. That will make aam admi competent and will be on his own.

I live in EU and they have generous welfares, but it is grossly misused by a lot of people who are not EU citizens. Imagine the gross misuse in a nation like India, where we deliberately do not have proper procedures to let loopholes exist and scams for low rung political leaders


----------



## Marxist

Vellapally Nateshan officially announces the new political party in kerala - Bharath Dharma Jana Sena (BDJS) ,Good crowd despite rain and most of them are youngsters

BJP and this party will form a Third front and give tough fight to left and right minority appeasement fronts

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LaBong

skyisthelimit said:


> Welfare if good initiative but sometimes i get the idea that Nitish also belongs to other category of politicians who do not want to see the ground realities of India and its people. He just goes on Welfare spree to win votes.
> 
> Perhaps you already know what from earth to heavens welfares he has promised to Bihars for sake of winning in 2015.
> 
> So much welfare for a developing country is not practical, it hampers our growth a lot. Plus we need to teach a hungry person on how to do fishing, not give him on fish to at everyday. That will make aam admi competent and will be on his own.
> 
> I live in EU and they have generous welfares, but it is grossly misused by a lot of people who are not EU citizens. Imagine the gross misuse in a nation like India, where we deliberately do not have proper procedures to let loopholes exist and scams for low rung political leaders


Welfare is popular in nature, no idea how effective it will be in India. Even leading economists are devided. 

However only trickle down policy is not going to help that's for sure.


----------



## mooppan

IndoCarib said:


> neeve video nodi majaa madkolli saar ! So you know your leader is not only corrupt but also kache haruka


kui beda saar..neev eetara videos nododilva???Yedyurappa-shobha karandleje,Kumaraswamy-actress radhika,ivaribbru aadida aatavannu nodi neevellru esht sarti maja pattideeni saar,swalpa nimm laptop check maadi??.adralli khandita irtini...jnapaka ilva??. India bitt hoda mele yalla maretbittreno??..illa,gottidru enu gottilda iro tara act maadtireno??..saar,Kannada,Tulu,Mallu,gulti,konga..ellru ee vishyadalli onde..


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

skyisthelimit said:


> Welfare if good initiative but sometimes i get the idea that Nitish also belongs to other category of politicians who do not want to see the ground realities of India and its people. He just goes on Welfare spree to win votes.



What is welfare ?

Rs 1000/month for Jobless till he/she is 25
Rs 10000/10th pass 
Rs 10000/12th pass
Rs 10000/burial or cremation
Rs 2000/student for cycle
Rs 150/month to every student
BPL ration card to all
Rs 10000/married girl
Full on cheating allowed in exams (please don't get confused- It is one of the most important welfare policies in Bihar elections are won and lost over this)-

Now apply this welfare on Central level- Along with- 

Reservation based on percentage each caste makes up in population census- 
Reservation based on religion- 
Special status to the states whose ruling party supports Nitish at the center- 
Loan waivers to the farmers-
Separate Hospital and Engineering Collages for Muslims(Yes this is going on in West Bengal)-
Citizenship to Bangladeshi migrants-
Cutting down military spending and size to support populist policies-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Marxist said:


> Vellapally Nateshan officially announces the new political party in kerala - Bharath Dharma Jana Sena (BDJS) ,Good crowd despite rain and most of them are youngsters
> 
> BJP and this party will form a Third front and give tough fight to left and right minority appeasement fronts
> 
> View attachment 277210



Lets hope so.

BJP needs to make inroads in Kerala, TN, NE and W Bengal to maintain LS balance in 2019.

God knows how many HARDICKs CONgrass will give birth to by then



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> What is welfare ?
> 
> Rs 1000/month for Jobless till he/she is 25
> Rs 10000/10th pass
> Rs 10000/12th pass
> Rs 10000/burial or cremation
> Rs 2000/student for cycle
> Rs 150/month to every student
> BPL ration card to all
> Rs 10000/married girl
> Full on cheating allowed in exams (please don't get confused- It is one of the most important welfare policies in Bihar elections are won and lost over this)-
> 
> Now apply this welfare on Central level- Along with-
> 
> Reservation based on percentage each caste makes up in population census-
> Reservation based on religion-
> Special status to the states whose ruling party supports Nitish at the center-
> Loan waivers to the farmers-
> Separate Hospital and Engineering Collages for Muslims(Yes this is going on in West Bengal)-
> Citizenship to Bangladeshi migrants-
> Cutting down military spending and size to support populist policies-



Maybe some people are narrow minded thats why they find Nitish welfare model good.
He cannot buy whole India with this kind of welfare, imagine what the educated class will think of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Separate Hospital and Engineering Collages for Muslims(Yes this is going on in West Bengal)-



Which hospital and college are these?


----------



## skyisthelimit

68 years after Independence, power lights up dark life in this UP village

68 years after Independence, power lights up dark life in this UP village - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

magudi said:


> Leaked draft reveals regressive GST; it may deal a body blow to economy - Firstpost
> *
> In essence, the first impact of this leaked GST legislation is that it does not seem to have been written by a progressive government looking to transform India into a business and manufacturing powerhouse, but by a tax collector who is seeking to legalize his entry into every home and office to demand his pound of flesh/bribe.*



That's a pretty absurd piece of writing. I'm no fan of Jaitley as FM but this article is just a lot of gibberish.


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

LaBong said:


> Welfare is popular in nature, no idea how effective it will be in India. Even leading economists are devided.
> 
> However only trickle down policy is not going to help that's for sure.




If welfare is popular among voters, then voters are harramkhor who want someone else to pay for their lives. There are no two interpretation of being a welfare queen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bang Galore

*Fifth column: Modi loses control*

*Rahul Gandhi gave Narendra Modi a lecture last week on how to behave like a Prime Minister.*
Written by Tavleen Singh, a leading Columnist associated with The Indian Express. 




Rahul Gandhi gave Narendra Modi a lecture last week on how to behave like a Prime Minister. He should know. Right? His family has ruled India for nearly all her years as a modern nation state, and by the laws of democratic feudalism, it should have been his turn to claim his heritage last summer. Mummy had been de facto prime minister for 10 years, and in that time, had neutralised every opposition leader but for the uppity ‘chaiwallah’ from Gujarat. A decade of demonising him as a ‘merchant of death’ had failed, and the wretched people of India chose to believe the hated upstart when he told them India needed change and development, and he would make these things happen.

What Modi did not notice when he made his electoral promises were the many, many people who had a solid vested interest in preventing ‘parivartan’ and ‘vikas’. Democratic feudalism could not have existed without the support of a powerful conglomerate of leftists, high officials and ‘socialist’ industrialists. The last thing they want is change. India suits them best if the majority of her people remain mired in poverty, illiteracy, dirt and disease. When ‘parivartan’ happens in these areas, it creates a middle class that becomes demanding and difficult. So in the name of the ‘secular, socialist’ Republic of India, nothing must change. How clever Rahul’s granny was when she used the Emergency to slip these two words into the Constitution.

Once Modi showed signs that he meant change to happen, the vested interests started working against him. Within weeks of his becoming Prime Minister, murmurs began about how there were no signs of ‘achche din’. They became louder when huge audiences applauded him on his foreign tours, so more murmurings about him being a non-resident Prime Minister began to resound. Once he made the mistake of wearing that ludicrous suit, our Heir Apparent of yore gleefully started chanting ‘suit-boot ki sarkar’ wherever he went, and charged Modi with working only for the rich. Guided by his socialist advisors, he added that he himself would always stand beside workers and peasants, not rich people. What nobody has asked him, yet, is why his family has done so little to improve their miserable lot in long decades of ruling India.

Modi’s slogans would have had no resonance if they had. But if today he appears to have lost control of the narrative, it is his own fault. His first mistake was to not share with the people just how bad the economy was when he became Prime Minister and why urgent reforms were needed. Other than the abolition of the Planning Commission, there have been few reforms, and here he moved only halfway by allowing the NITI Aayog to continue to be hamstrung by planning-minded officials. His next mistake was not making urgent administrative reforms, and then he made the crucial mistake of keeping the national media at such a distance that not even his achievements get the publicity they deserve.

There is a clear, new policy in Kashmir that seeks to reduce the international space for Pakistan and its proxies like the Hurriyat. In the moribund Defence Ministry, there are finally signs of life. In foreign policy there have been some excellent changes as there have been in the social sector. But these things have gone mostly unnoticed by the media because of the impenetrable walls that surround the Prime Minister’s Office. Most journalists covering government and politics in Delhi have no idea who to call if they want the Prime Minister’s view on something. An annual media gathering like the one last week is no use to either the media or the Prime Minister, and that monologue on Mann ki Baat is simply no use at all. The narrative has slipped out of Modi’s hands so completely that this ludicrous debate on ‘growing intolerance’ has become possible.

If he wants to put ‘parivartan’ and ‘vikas’ at the top of the national agenda, then he must begin by appointing a media team in the PMO under a skilled media advisor. With more than 350 hungry 24-hour news channels and more than 300 million Indians with access to the Internet, never has a Prime Minister more desperately needed a full team to deal with the media. And there is not even a press secretary in place.

It is this lack of communication that has allowed the narrative to change so much that there is more attention paid to 44 (sorry 45 now) Congress MPs, than there is to a Prime Minister with the first full majority in 30 years. Since the choice is between real change and a return to democratic feudalism, it is bad news not just for Narendra Modi but for India, so please, Prime Minister, can you get on with what you need to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LaBong

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> If welfare is popular among voters, then voters are harramkhor who want someone else to pay for their lives. There are no two interpretation of being a welfare queen.



Yeah I also dont want my tax moolah to subsidize the incompetent Air India which is mostly used by middle upper class who argue most against welfare.

Also dont want to pay any cess for non performing swachh bharat because people in India cant behave like civilized people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

LaBong said:


> Yeah I also dont want my tax moolah to subsidize the incompetent Air India which is mostly used by middle upper class who argue most against welfare.
> 
> Also dont want to pay any cess for non performing swachh bharat because people in India cant behave like civilized people.




But you have option of migrating to Bangladesh. Many do not have that luxury.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> But you have option of migrating to Bangladesh. Many do not have that luxury.



Thanks for your offer but I think I'd rather choose the comfort of New York and convenience of Kolkata.


----------



## Sky lord

LaBong said:


> Yeah I also dont want my tax moolah to subsidize the incompetent Air India which is mostly used by middle upper class who argue most against welfare.


I suspect the main reason Air India has survived for so long is because of the opportunities for patronage it afforded the ruling parties of India.it is this misuse of the airline by politicians and bureaucrats that is also in part responsible for its decline.

Upper middle class and indeed anyone who can afford to avoids Air India like the plague. Last time I travelled Air India, I think 5 years back, the passengers had to wait inside the Aircraft for four hours waiting for some "battery" to arrive. Imagine not moving, in an enclosed space, with crying babies, coughing old men and dirty bathrooms for some spare part to arrive!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Sky lord said:


> I suspect the main reason Air India has survived for so long is because of the opportunities for patronage it afforded the ruling parties of India.it is this misuse of the airline by politicians that is also in part responsible for its decline.
> 
> Upper middle class and indeed anyone who can afford to avoids Air India like the plague. Last time I travelled Air India, I think 5 years back, the passengers had to wait inside the Aircraft for four hours waiting for some "battery" to arrive. Imagine not moving, in an enclosed space, with crying babies, coughing old men and dirty bathrooms for some spare part to arrive!!


Traveling in Air India is nightmare. They should privatize it and not spend more money on it. The domestic one is pretty decent though.


----------



## TejasMk3

itachii said:


>



When all of this was going on, the parliament was being disrupted due to rising intolerance

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sky lord

Bang Galore said:


> If he wants to put ‘parivartan’ and ‘vikas’ at the top of the national agenda, then he must begin by appointing a media team in the PMO under a skilled media advisor. With more than 350 hungry 24-hour news channels and more than 300 million Indians with access to the Internet, never has a Prime Minister more desperately needed a full team to deal with the media. And there is not even a press secretary in place.



Yes, I hope the government takes note of this. Daily press briefings are a must.



LaBong said:


> Traveling in Air India is nightmare. They should privatize it and not spend more money on it. The domestic one is



They have been trying to privatize it for the last 15 years but no deal. Politicians families, senior bureaucrats all use it to subsidize their travel plans. Jobs are doled out to hangers on and cousins. Complete socialist mess. When TATA used to run Air. India it was considered one of the best airlines in the world.

The story of India , Junkets for the political class in the name of the poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Marxist said:


> Kerala x'ian padiri's Op ed in a malayalam daily, criticising Hindu unity & Vellappally's *SamathwaMunnettaYatra*
> 
> ഇതു സമത്വത്തിന്റെ ജനാധിപത്യകഭാഷയല്ല | mangalam.com
> 
> @Aminroop @nair @Nair saab @kurup @magudi @Star Wars
> 
> some important points for those who dont know Malayalam_ Brothers born for same father can unite but Hindus as they don't inherit same ancestry (only x'ians and muslims have that ) ,even if Hindus claim bhrama is the creator each Hindu castes originated from various parts so they are not brothers of faith ,There's nothing which unites Hindus in their Civilization. Idea f Brotherhood isn't Hindu. Because they don't believe in* ONE GOD ,"*....Hindu unity ain't Hindu, Hindutvavadis urge for 'Hindu unity' as they don't know the gist of Hinduism.Hindutvavadis copies unity idea from church ...Hindu unity is idea of power hungry people ...Ezhavas are not hindus ,then the usual bhraminsam rants
> 
> Will the filthy secular govt of kerala take action against this padiri ?



The recent developements in Kerala .... especially increasing voteshare of BJP ..... the idea of Haindava Aikyam among some caste leadership and more prelavent among ordinary Hindus irrespective of caste differences ..... the recent formation of BDJP , etc has made many _*secular*_ people , both political and religious , very nervous .

These articles are the after effects of such incidents ...... expect more such articles and TV debates in the coming days .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

LaBong said:


> Which hospital and college are these?



You seem rather oblivious to West Bengal- 

Bengal to set up medical college, 500-bed hospital for minorities | TwoCircles.net

_



Mamata Banerjee-led West Bengal government has decided to set up a medical college and a 500-bed hospital exclusively for minorities – majority of whom are poor thus having little access to medical facilities. Both institutions will come up in South 24-Parganas – a minority concentration district adjacent to the state capital Kolkata.

Click to expand...

_
Separate Engineering test for Muslims/Minorities in West bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> You seem rather oblivious to West Bengal-
> 
> Bengal to set up medical college, 500-bed hospital for minorities | TwoCircles.net
> 
> Separate Engineering test for Muslims/Minorities in West bengal



Wow, this is a new low! Why communalize education and healthcare? Aren't there poor students and poor patients among other religions?

Where does this appeasement stop? Of course, that's a rhetorical question. It does stop when "Muslims decide *again* that they couldn't co-exist with Hindus in a Hindu-majority country and effect another partition of India"!

But then, it is unfair to target Muslims for that since this unabashed minority appeasement purely for vote-bank politics is being done by none other than Hindus themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Sky lord said:


> Last time I travelled Air India, I think 5 years back, the passengers had to wait inside the Aircraft for four hours waiting for some "battery" to arrive. Imagine not moving, in an enclosed space, with crying babies, coughing old men and dirty bathrooms for some spare part to arrive!!


Then you have no idea what an AI flight to ME is like. You're lucky if you reach the destination(on an already delayed flight), as in you might have booked a ticket to Trivandrum but there's no guarantee you will land there. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

kadamba-warrior said:


> Where does this appeasement stop? Of course, that's a rhetorical question. It does stop when "Muslims decide *again* that* they couldn't co-exist with Hindus in a Hindu-majority country *and effect another partition of India"!



That's exactly what happened from 1918 to 1947 and ended up in Partition of India- the whole appeasement theory is not new- It seems heading towards a repeat- Key ingredients are-

Keep Muslim society backward and hostage to Fundamental thinking-
Appease them in every possible way-
Ignore their wrongdoings and try to cover them up-
Provide them with undue privileges-

What happens after this-

Muslims complain of being kept backward and find a progressive socialist mindset leader like Jinnah-
Complain of intolerance and them being sidelined in society-
Think they have never done any wrong and have always been wronged-
Privileges provided to them aren't enough and they need a separate country to fulfill their needs-

Now I have been ignoring the communists progressive agenda of creating a rift between Hinduism itself in order to attain proper anarchy and get to the center stage of power- add that and you have all the right ingredients-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Pictures of BDJS announcement rally shankumugam beach TVM kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sky lord

Aminroop said:


> Then you have no idea what an AI flight to ME is like. You're lucky if you reach the destination(on an already delayed flight), as in you might have booked a ticket to Trivandrum but there's no guarantee you will land there. Lol


I don't want to derail this thread but I have to tell you this real life story. Around 3 years back I took an Emirates flight from the US to India with a layover of a around 5 days in Dubai. US to Dubai - I asked for extra leg room seat - no problem, beautiful hostesses, courteous service, great food - I got off at Dubai thinking Emirates to be such a great airline. Spent a week in Dubai then caught the Emirates flight to India - I asked for a window seat - they told me to take whatever I was given ( which turned out to be aisle in front of the bathroom), ugly hostess, awful food, seat cover was falling off in some areas. The difference in treatment was amazing and the only reason I can think of is that from US to Dubai they assumed I was American and from Dubai to India they assumed I was Indian!! It would be great if we had a choice and Air India ever becomes a viable option !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Sky lord said:


> I don't want to derail this thread but I have to tell you this real life story. Around 3 years back I took an Emirates flight from the US to India with a layover of a around 5 days in Dubai. US to Dubai - I asked for extra leg room seat - no problem, beautiful hostesses, courteous service, great food - I got off at Dubai thinking Emirates to be such a great airline. Spent a week in Dubai then caught the Emirates flight to India - I asked for a window seat - they told me to take whatever I was given ( which turned out to be aisle in front of the bathroom), ugly hostess, awful food, seat cover was falling off in some areas. The difference in treatment was amazing and the only reason I can think of is that from US to Dubai they assumed I was American and from Dubai to India they assumed I was Indian!! It would be great if we had a choice and Air India ever becomes a viable option !



How dare you compare Emirates and AI?? Lol
Btw those who travel from Dubai to India rate Emirates very high. 
Did you miss the flight stewards? Just curious! 
********************

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aminroop said:


> How dare you compare Emirates and AI?? Lol
> Btw those who travel from Dubai to India rate Emirates very high.
> Did you miss the flight stewards? Just curious!
> ********************
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 277735



There's been significant international coverage of chennai floods. Came up in the Canada news in the evening yet again.

Terrorist attacks naturally attract more media attention because it is mass-scale murder by other human beings rather than a natural phenomenon as the cause (which we still perceive to be out of our control for the most part).


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


> There's been significant international coverage of chennai floods. Came up in the Canada news in the evening yet again..


Not true for this part of the world.


----------



## Nilgiri

Aminroop said:


> Not true for this part of the world.



Al-Jazeera?


----------



## Echo_419

skyisthelimit said:


> Time to put him as I&B minister and look after BJP media cell + Central govt communication with MSM.
> 
> Time for Irani to also leave.
> 
> These two will surely end up damaging NAMO image by 2019.
> 
> Hope some sense prevails in NAMO.
> 
> BTW When is NAMO planning reshuffle of ministers?



i agree,their talents are being wasted


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


> Al-Jazeera?


No Gulfnews and Khaleejtimes. 
It was yesterday or the day before when chennai floods caught their attention. 
Never mind!
I should stop expecting I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aminroop said:


> No Gulfnews and Khaleejtimes.
> It was yesterday or the day before when chennai floods caught their attention.
> Never mind!
> I should stop expecting I guess.



Not surprising at all. They (most) do not like the concept and very existence of India. Though I have a few Arab UAE friends that buck this overall trend.


----------



## TejasMk3

Aminroop said:


> No Gulfnews and Khaleejtimes.
> It was yesterday or the day before when chennai floods caught their attention.
> Never mind!
> I should stop expecting I guess.


I think news from Kerala might be more important there,this was headlines in Malaysia and Singapore which has a sizeable Tamil population, Canada too a good chunk of Tamil people (many refugees from SL).

Edit: wow, it seems there is one more low pressure area building up schools and colleges have been cancelled for the next 2 days :o

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> You seem rather oblivious to West Bengal-
> 
> Bengal to set up medical college, 500-bed hospital for minorities | TwoCircles.net
> 
> 
> 
> Separate Engineering test for Muslims/Minorities in West bengal



I honestly have no idea of the first one and quick google search didn't bring anything except for the one you posted. I dont think its legally possible for govt to open college/hospital just for minorities. What may be they wanted to do was open a hospital in minority dominated area and media interpreted it wrong. Anyhow there is no such instituion in bengal, although mamata is capable of such buffoonery! 

The separate entrance for *minority run* instituion though is as per supreme court order and already had precedence in Andhra, tamil nadu, karnataka.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

LaBong said:


> I honestly have no idea of the first one and quick google search didn't bring anything except for the one you posted. I dont think its legally possible for govt to open college/hospital just for minorities. What may be they wanted to do was open a hospital in minority dominated area and media interpreted it wrong. Anyhow there is no such instituion in bengal, although mamata is capable of such buffoonery!



I was there when that happened It was in local papers- And don't even get me started on the buffoonery going on there-



> The separate entrance for *minority run* instituion though is as per supreme court order and already had precedence in Andhra, tamil nadu, karnataka.



Does that make it any less of a Joke on education system ?


----------



## magudi

@IndoCarib @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> @IndoCarib @ranjeet



Friggin awesome to watch. Guy really stuck it to them nice and good.

He is right, give it to CBI and expose these double faced mofos.


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> Friggin awesome to watch. Guy really stuck it to them nice and good.
> 
> He is right, give it to CBI and expose these double faced mofos.



Also i liked the fact that he used charvaka to drive home the point that blasphemy is an alien concept to indic philosophies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Sky lord said:


> Yes, I hope the government takes note of this. Daily press briefings are a must.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been trying to privatize it for the last 15 years but no deal. Politicians families, senior bureaucrats all use it to subsidize their travel plans. Jobs are doled out to hangers on and cousins. Complete socialist mess. When TATA used to run Air. India it was considered one of the best airlines in the world.
> 
> The story of India , Junkets for the political class in the name of the poor.



But read a news few days back AI is doing better now under NDA compared to UPA.

Privatizing it also has political impact in negative way. Hope NDA can manage to do it slowly.



magudi said:


> @IndoCarib @ranjeet



Beta ho gaya... RSS haath hain kya...

Good he showed CONgrass their real face in RG presence

Meanwhile in Assam

BJP inching closer to BPF, discomfort for Congress 

Read more at:
BJP inching closer to BPF, discomfort for Congress - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sky lord

skyisthelimit said:


> But read a news few days back AI is doing better now under NDA compared to UPA.



I suspect due to continued lower fuel costs.


----------



## LaBong

bhupendra chaubey on Periscope: "#IndiaPak, tarek Fateh and justice Katju. On religion and nationalism."

Bada maja aya!


----------



## ShrestaBharath

Marxist said:


> Pictures of BDJS announcement rally shankumugam beach TVM kerala


then why they lost badly in civic polls?


----------



## Jai Bharat

ShrestaBharath said:


> then why they lost badly in civic polls?



Look at how well BJP did leading up to Bihar, and then at the end results.

Civic Polls don't tell the whole story. The key to winning elections has always been about constituent math per MLA seat. BJP has practically no presence in Kerala, so any seat gains at all would be a huge victory. Winning 35 seats should be the aim of NDA at this time, that ought to guarantee at least 1 RS seat. 

BJP strategy right now should be to take back Himachal Pradesh, Uttarakhand, and Karnataka. Any inroads made into Kerala, UP, and Asam would be a bonus because they don't have any real presence in those states so far.

At best Congress can get into alliances in those 'Others' states and keep BJP from winning. INC will NOT win a new State Assembly Election that they don't already rule until at least 2019 (After which they will be forced to reform and boot out Nehru family or outright disband due to disastrous LS results), I am calling it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

ShrestaBharath said:


> then why they lost badly in civic polls?



They didnt contested in civic polls ,There was no state wide SNDP-BJP alliance during civic poll , some minor understandings with BJP in some wards,Lost badly ? Yes the numbers are not Good comparing with Congress led UDF (alliance of 9 parties) and CPI(M) LDF (with some 8 parties) ,but important point to note is BJP's vote share increased from 6%(2010) to 13% this time ,Got one municipality ,Main opposition in Thiruvanthapuram Corporation and Many municipalities ,Won nearly 4 times more seats compared to last time ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673790432183119873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673790427271577600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673791787576770560

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673790432183119873
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673790427271577600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673791787576770560



Excellent. Please proceed. I am eagerly awaiting the day these two's feet are held to the fire and they start the babbling and squealing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673793086988804096


Nilgiri said:


> Excellent. Please proceed. I am eagerly awaiting the day these two's feet are held to the fire and they start the babbling and squealing.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673787545910681600

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Nilgiri

Go get em S. Swamyji! Like the parrot in the tree for Arjuna, focus on nothing else....that is the path to success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Any news on NH case? 
Sadly none of the MSM is covering it.

I hope Swami is able to turn the heat ON and get some impounding judgement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

skyisthelimit said:


> Any news on NH case?
> Sadly none of the MSM is covering it.
> 
> I hope Swami is able to turn the heat ON and get some impounding judgement


HC quashed Gandhi's petition's, they have to appear before trial court tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> HC quashed Gandhi's petition's, they have to appear before trial court tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

User Actions
Follow

*Ashish Tikoo*‏@ashishtikoo31
So Rahul Gandhi was wearing an Imported Polo Ralph Lauren T-Shirt priced at 12300 Rs in India? cc Saggy 







Suit boot ki duhai lagane walon ka T Shirt Rs 12300 Ka.



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> You seem rather oblivious to West Bengal-
> 
> Bengal to set up medical college, 500-bed hospital for minorities | TwoCircles.net
> 
> 
> 
> Separate Engineering test for Muslims/Minorities in West bengal



Great , Secularism has reached to a new hight. Very soon there will be seperate collages for BD intruders.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sankranti

HariPrasad said:


> User Actions
> Follow
> 
> *Ashish Tikoo*‏@ashishtikoo31
> So Rahul Gandhi was wearing an Imported Polo Ralph Lauren T-Shirt priced at 12300 Rs in India? cc Saggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit boot ki duhai lagane walon ka T Shirt Rs 12300 Ka.
> 
> 
> 
> Great , Secularism has reached to a new hight. Very soon there will be seperate collages for BD intruders.


----------



## HariPrasad

sankranti said:


>




Hummmm That Plastic bucket was specially order to minimize trouble to Shahazada in his Photoshop. His costly shoes were also in discussion at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Marxist

Now available without registration
*Have Radhika and Prannoy Roy undermined NDTV?*

The Tempest | The Caravan – A Journal of Politics and Culture

@ranjeet @magudi @JanjaWeed @Nilgiri @HariPrasad and others

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sankranti

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673819919356588032
> Wtf is this all about? Is i true ?



Possibly related to this, 

LeT Planned 26/11-Style Attack On One Of Modi's Gatherings: Report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

ET:Setback for Congress: Sonia, Rahul to appear before trial court in National Herald case - Setback for Congress: Sonia Gandhi, Rahul Gandhi to appear before trial court in National Herald case - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nilgiri

Marxist said:


> Now available without registration
> *Have Radhika and Prannoy Roy undermined NDTV?*
> 
> The Tempest | The Caravan – A Journal of Politics and Culture
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi @JanjaWeed @Nilgiri @HariPrasad and others



I only watch NDTV clips for the facepalm humour nowadays. Its a horrendously run organisation for actual quality news.


----------



## Darmashkian

@Rain Man @Mike_Brando @MilSpec 
R Jagannathan on why he removed his article on Arun Jaitley and his new innings with Swarajya


*R Jagannathan on why he removed his article on Arun Jaitley and his new innings with Swarajya*

Noted journalist and former Editor-in-Chief of all Network18 publications Raghavan Jagannathan, popularly known as Jaggi, has joined as Editorial Director of Swarajya magazine – the modern reboot of a magazine started by same name under the patronage of Chakravarti Rajagoplachari or Rajaji.

Swarajya magazine aims to be a ‘big tent’ of right liberal ideas and Jaggi’s association is being seen as an important step towards realizing that goal. He joined the independent media start-up on 1st December and some of his articles are already live on Swarajya magazine’s website.

A little welcome act! Welcoming @TheJaggi who joins as our Editorial Director today! pic.twitter.com/XjqZe1aSj8

— Swarajya (@SwarajyaMag) December 1, 2015



Even as he settles in his new role, Jaggi took some time out to talk to OpIndia.com about his new innings at Swarajya magazine as well as about his past stint at Firstpost.com, where one of his articles critical of the Finance Minister Arun Jaitley had mysteriouslydisappeared from the website.

In his exclusive interview with OpIndia.com, Jaggi explained how and why it happened. The interview questions (in bold) and Jaggi’s answers follow:

*Q.First of all Congratulations for this new innings at Swarajya magazine and we wish you all the best. Doing a mainstream media, let’s begin by asking,“aapko kaisa lag raha hai?”*

First, let me correct you. Today, digital is the mainstream, not print or TV, though they admittedly occupy a lot of mindspace and provide greater access to power.

And *yes, to answer your question, mujhe bahut achcha lagta hai. I have always believed that digital is the best game in town, and getting an opportunity to play a role in Swarajya digital rejuvenates me. It is a different space from news media. *I will be contributing to Swarajya Magazine, but my main focus is the digital space.

*Q.You have an impressive record as Editor of various big publications that includes names like Business Standard, Forbes, Moneycontrol, etc. You could have started another innings with another big media house, but you chose a start-up. What were your motivations?*

Having been there done that, it is the size of the challenge that excites me, not the size of my organisation. Starting Firstpost was a challenge and my colleagues, especially Durga Raghunath and several of our lead writers, helped us create one of India’s first digital media brands in the news-cum-views space.

*Q.This might be too early to ask, but what will be your focus areas in Swarajya magazine? What do you think are the current strong and weak areas of Swarajya? If you could share a short SWOT analysis of the magazine?*

As I said, my focus in on the digital space, which will be key to widening the reach of the print Swarajya brand and growth of its overall franchise.* The general idea is to create an alternate voice for truly liberal views that draws from some of our core civilizational values without being hidebound.*

*Unlike the Lutyens media, we see no reason to be inimical to Indic (especially Hindu) values. In the area of economics, we want to champion market-oriented ideas. We want to provide a counter-point to the so-called Left-liberal consensus, which is essentially about cronyism in the name of the poor. Left is not left, and liberal is not liberal in India.*

*Q.Many media analysts believe that magazine, in its physical form, is a dying business model. Swarajya has a print magazine offering, and it is a digital product as well. Do you see any need to rationalize this or both the products can co-exist?*

Print can come back into its own provided it serves readers. Print appeals to a certain kind of reader, while digital appeals to another – though there are overlaps. We want to build an audience for our ideas, where we need both print and digital. The former will have greater acceptability with readers who are willing to buy subscriptions, as digital will be free in the foreseeable future.

Also, digital publications are still not seen as fully credible. But digital is where you get huge influence and wide reach in the smartphone age.

*Q.Your last stint as Firstpost’s Editor-in-Chief had some colorful share of controversies. First let’s talk about the not so controversial one, which is about the quality of some articles that were published. We at OpIndia.com too have attacked Firstpost on occasions for publishing articles without proper fact check or research, and we must admit that on couple of occasions when we brought them to your notice, those were corrected. But why and how did those get published in first place?*

It may not be right for me to comment on this when I am not editor anymore, *but I will say this: we did make mistakes, and we did try and correct most of them. *When you are trying to do news and views in real time, decision-making often happens lower down in the newsroom and not at the top. In print, there is greater top-down control. The top level editors sometimes intervene to correct after something is published. I believe more training and more forceful corrections will improve the sense of responsibility with which web producers hit the publish button.

*Q.Do you think digital journalism has made journalists more particular about sticking to facts and figures, or those can still take backseat if one can come up with flowery language that is peppered with personal opinions and garnished with figures of speech?*

Unlike print, which disappears from view quickly, and *unlike TV, which is viewed and forgotten, digitally published stories have a near-permanent footprint and those who make mistakes or do deliberate distortions can easily be called out. Even if an editor has missed something, the social media and digital citizens can point out errors.* This helps keep journalism closer to the truth, but there is also the other side of the coin: if you keep reacting to abusive comments on twitter, you cannot do justice to the truth. So digital has both pluses and minuses.

*Q.Firstpost published many articles that we can colloquially describe as typical “Adarsh Liberal” rants. Did you ever feel like putting a veto on those? How comfortable you were in allowing those to be published on a publication you were heading, when we assume that you must not be personally agreeing with the content or arguments, if they can be called so?*

Firstpost was conceived as a platform for a variety of views. We broke the print media mould of all views being aligned with that of the editor or publisher. We ended the tyranny of monocultural views. By giving all kinds of contrarian views equal space, we have helped give real space to dissent.

Editors do not have to agree with all the views they print. The editor should not become a censor board.

*Q.Let’s now come to the major controversy at Firstpost. There have been charges of editorial interference by the management, which were leveled by the then Executive Editor Lakshmi Chaudhry who quit in July. Reports said that the management didn’t want Firstpost to publish negative news or opinions against BJP’s big three leaders. One of your articles critical of Jaitely was reportedly pulled down. Although we had undertaken a short analysis of this charge (no negative news about BJP’s big three) and we found that those can’t be confirmed, can we now hear from the horse’s mouth?*

This is what happened: *At one point, two senior representatives of the shareholders met me and said that some of my views were being interpreted as part of the shareholders’ agenda. The Jaitley article in particular, since it went under my byline, was being seen by the powers-that-be as instigated by the shareholder in order to pressure the government on some issues.*

Since this was manifestly not the case, and the shareholder was being wrongly blamed for something they did not do, I thought I would compromise and pull my article down and instead put it on my personal blog.

This was something I had to discuss with the executive editor, and she did what she thought was right. However, not all journos I talked to felt I did right in removing my own article. I respect those views, but journalistic freedom is not all black and white. There are areas of grey.

Regarding freedom and interference, *the fact is no editor in the country is totally free to write what he wants all the time. *We do have to make judgment calls on when to compromise and when not to, especially in an era where politicians and businessmen own large chunks of media, and additionally also deliver lots of ad revenues. The only issue is whether the compromise is of a magnitude where it impacts your credibility.

*Q.Any comments on Arun Jaitley and his media relations?*

I hear the Delhi media is favourably disposed towards him and I have no quarrel with that.* But I do not believe he is the best finance minister currently available to the BJP.*

*To be fair, I must say he does articulate his views rather well. The problem is Jaitley does not have a capable bureaucratic team assisting him in finance – and this is a pity.*

But I may be wrong. Who knows, he may yet produce a truly revolutionary budget in 2016. My regret is he wasted two budgets of the five he can potentially present.

*Q.People say that Network18 was bought by Ambani to control narrative and to influence politics. But why would Reliance need to do that as they were already supposed to be controlling media and politics (people claiming the former have been insisting on the latter too)? Do you think the takeover by Reliance was purely a business decision or it had some other aspect too?*

I don’t believe ownership of Network18 is in Reliance’s interests at all for the simple reason that Reliance is too big to be invisible and it will be blamed for anything that the network does badly.

For example, if you do a business story on a Reliance competitor, some people will say that the shareholders put you up to it. On the other hand, if you want to actually take Reliance’s side on an issue – like gas pricing, for example – you will be seen as batting for your shareholder’s interests. So Reliance does not benefit either way.

*Q.Coming back to Swarajya, its motto says “Read India Right”. In a way, it has declared its ideological position, which is described as right liberal. Do you think other publications should also declare their ideological positions, or you think that some publications can indeed afford to be “neutral”? Having worked in various media organizations, do you think genuine “neutrality” on ideology exists in media; is it a practical thought?*

Genuine neutrality does not exist, but collective neutrality exists.

This means while we all have biases, collectively we cancel out each other’s biases. If you read many sources of news and views, you will get a better picture of the truth than by reading only one publication.

Even news based on “facts” can be subtly biased, for the journalist can choose what to highlight. In TV we see this happening regularly. If your editor’s position is, say, anti-BJP, you can call the most inarticulate or incoherent voices from the BJP and make the party look bad.
*
So neutrality is not about balancing one voice with another, but trying to genuinely trying to get answers to questions.

I think it is a good idea for publications to declare their core ideological principles upfront instead of hiding behind the cloak of neutrality.*

*Q.Do you believe in O’Sullivan’s law? The law argues that unless a media organization is avowedly right-leaning, it will start leaning on the left side over the time. This is because the left-leaning editors are more intolerant of differing views and slowly they take over the organization, silencing and booting out the right-leaning voices. Did you ever feel this law in action in Indian media? And could it be one reason that now you’ve joined an organization that can be argued as avowedly right-leaning?*

Many editors boot out right-leaning views for the simple reason that they are part of the same crony system where politicians and businessmen dole out favours to crony journalists. The eco-system currently helps the corrupt by using the poor as frontman for its mindless statism and excess government role in economic activities.

*Q.We keep on hearing about building a “Right Ecosystem”. How would you define it? Do you think publications like Swarajya play in role in building such ecosystem? What else is needed to be done?*

*The reason why leftism dominates is because there is always a soft corner for the powerless, the poor. Also, it is easy for the left to paint the right as pro-rich, and in electoral democracies, the poor vote in larger numbers than the non-poor. *The rich know this, which is why they too prefer leftist politicians, who can get the vote and then offer crony deals to the rich in the name of the poor.

*Crony socialism is a problem, and part of the reason for large government spends and wastage. The right is unable to explain how the poor will benefit from a fairer capitalism and less state intervention in economic activity. *This is one of the areas we can focus on in Swarajya.

*Q.Thanks a lot for taking time out for us, and best of luck again.*

Welcome!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mike_Brando

Darmashkian said:


> @Rain Man @Mike_Brando @MilSpec
> R Jagannathan on why he removed his article on Arun Jaitley and his new innings with Swarajya
> 
> 
> *R Jagannathan on why he removed his article on Arun Jaitley and his new innings with Swarajya*
> 
> Noted journalist and former Editor-in-Chief of all Network18 publications Raghavan Jagannathan, popularly known as Jaggi, has joined as Editorial Director of Swarajya magazine – the modern reboot of a magazine started by same name under the patronage of Chakravarti Rajagoplachari or Rajaji.
> 
> Swarajya magazine aims to be a ‘big tent’ of right liberal ideas and Jaggi’s association is being seen as an important step towards realizing that goal. He joined the independent media start-up on 1st December and some of his articles are already live on Swarajya magazine’s website.
> 
> A little welcome act! Welcoming @TheJaggi who joins as our Editorial Director today! pic.twitter.com/XjqZe1aSj8
> 
> — Swarajya (@SwarajyaMag) December 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Even as he settles in his new role, Jaggi took some time out to talk to OpIndia.com about his new innings at Swarajya magazine as well as about his past stint at Firstpost.com, where one of his articles critical of the Finance Minister Arun Jaitley had mysteriouslydisappeared from the website.
> 
> In his exclusive interview with OpIndia.com, Jaggi explained how and why it happened. The interview questions (in bold) and Jaggi’s answers follow:
> 
> *Q.First of all Congratulations for this new innings at Swarajya magazine and we wish you all the best. Doing a mainstream media, let’s begin by asking,“aapko kaisa lag raha hai?”*
> 
> First, let me correct you. Today, digital is the mainstream, not print or TV, though they admittedly occupy a lot of mindspace and provide greater access to power.
> 
> And *yes, to answer your question, mujhe bahut achcha lagta hai. I have always believed that digital is the best game in town, and getting an opportunity to play a role in Swarajya digital rejuvenates me. It is a different space from news media. *I will be contributing to Swarajya Magazine, but my main focus is the digital space.
> 
> *Q.You have an impressive record as Editor of various big publications that includes names like Business Standard, Forbes, Moneycontrol, etc. You could have started another innings with another big media house, but you chose a start-up. What were your motivations?*
> 
> Having been there done that, it is the size of the challenge that excites me, not the size of my organisation. Starting Firstpost was a challenge and my colleagues, especially Durga Raghunath and several of our lead writers, helped us create one of India’s first digital media brands in the news-cum-views space.
> 
> *Q.This might be too early to ask, but what will be your focus areas in Swarajya magazine? What do you think are the current strong and weak areas of Swarajya? If you could share a short SWOT analysis of the magazine?*
> 
> As I said, my focus in on the digital space, which will be key to widening the reach of the print Swarajya brand and growth of its overall franchise.* The general idea is to create an alternate voice for truly liberal views that draws from some of our core civilizational values without being hidebound.*
> 
> *Unlike the Lutyens media, we see no reason to be inimical to Indic (especially Hindu) values. In the area of economics, we want to champion market-oriented ideas. We want to provide a counter-point to the so-called Left-liberal consensus, which is essentially about cronyism in the name of the poor. Left is not left, and liberal is not liberal in India.*
> 
> *Q.Many media analysts believe that magazine, in its physical form, is a dying business model. Swarajya has a print magazine offering, and it is a digital product as well. Do you see any need to rationalize this or both the products can co-exist?*
> 
> Print can come back into its own provided it serves readers. Print appeals to a certain kind of reader, while digital appeals to another – though there are overlaps. We want to build an audience for our ideas, where we need both print and digital. The former will have greater acceptability with readers who are willing to buy subscriptions, as digital will be free in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Also, digital publications are still not seen as fully credible. But digital is where you get huge influence and wide reach in the smartphone age.
> 
> *Q.Your last stint as Firstpost’s Editor-in-Chief had some colorful share of controversies. First let’s talk about the not so controversial one, which is about the quality of some articles that were published. We at OpIndia.com too have attacked Firstpost on occasions for publishing articles without proper fact check or research, and we must admit that on couple of occasions when we brought them to your notice, those were corrected. But why and how did those get published in first place?*
> 
> It may not be right for me to comment on this when I am not editor anymore, *but I will say this: we did make mistakes, and we did try and correct most of them. *When you are trying to do news and views in real time, decision-making often happens lower down in the newsroom and not at the top. In print, there is greater top-down control. The top level editors sometimes intervene to correct after something is published. I believe more training and more forceful corrections will improve the sense of responsibility with which web producers hit the publish button.
> 
> *Q.Do you think digital journalism has made journalists more particular about sticking to facts and figures, or those can still take backseat if one can come up with flowery language that is peppered with personal opinions and garnished with figures of speech?*
> 
> Unlike print, which disappears from view quickly, and *unlike TV, which is viewed and forgotten, digitally published stories have a near-permanent footprint and those who make mistakes or do deliberate distortions can easily be called out. Even if an editor has missed something, the social media and digital citizens can point out errors.* This helps keep journalism closer to the truth, but there is also the other side of the coin: if you keep reacting to abusive comments on twitter, you cannot do justice to the truth. So digital has both pluses and minuses.
> 
> *Q.Firstpost published many articles that we can colloquially describe as typical “Adarsh Liberal” rants. Did you ever feel like putting a veto on those? How comfortable you were in allowing those to be published on a publication you were heading, when we assume that you must not be personally agreeing with the content or arguments, if they can be called so?*
> 
> Firstpost was conceived as a platform for a variety of views. We broke the print media mould of all views being aligned with that of the editor or publisher. We ended the tyranny of monocultural views. By giving all kinds of contrarian views equal space, we have helped give real space to dissent.
> 
> Editors do not have to agree with all the views they print. The editor should not become a censor board.
> 
> *Q.Let’s now come to the major controversy at Firstpost. There have been charges of editorial interference by the management, which were leveled by the then Executive Editor Lakshmi Chaudhry who quit in July. Reports said that the management didn’t want Firstpost to publish negative news or opinions against BJP’s big three leaders. One of your articles critical of Jaitely was reportedly pulled down. Although we had undertaken a short analysis of this charge (no negative news about BJP’s big three) and we found that those can’t be confirmed, can we now hear from the horse’s mouth?*
> 
> This is what happened: *At one point, two senior representatives of the shareholders met me and said that some of my views were being interpreted as part of the shareholders’ agenda. The Jaitley article in particular, since it went under my byline, was being seen by the powers-that-be as instigated by the shareholder in order to pressure the government on some issues.*
> 
> Since this was manifestly not the case, and the shareholder was being wrongly blamed for something they did not do, I thought I would compromise and pull my article down and instead put it on my personal blog.
> 
> This was something I had to discuss with the executive editor, and she did what she thought was right. However, not all journos I talked to felt I did right in removing my own article. I respect those views, but journalistic freedom is not all black and white. There are areas of grey.
> 
> Regarding freedom and interference, *the fact is no editor in the country is totally free to write what he wants all the time. *We do have to make judgment calls on when to compromise and when not to, especially in an era where politicians and businessmen own large chunks of media, and additionally also deliver lots of ad revenues. The only issue is whether the compromise is of a magnitude where it impacts your credibility.
> 
> *Q.Any comments on Arun Jaitley and his media relations?*
> 
> I hear the Delhi media is favourably disposed towards him and I have no quarrel with that.* But I do not believe he is the best finance minister currently available to the BJP.*
> 
> *To be fair, I must say he does articulate his views rather well. The problem is Jaitley does not have a capable bureaucratic team assisting him in finance – and this is a pity.*
> 
> But I may be wrong. Who knows, he may yet produce a truly revolutionary budget in 2016. My regret is he wasted two budgets of the five he can potentially present.
> 
> *Q.People say that Network18 was bought by Ambani to control narrative and to influence politics. But why would Reliance need to do that as they were already supposed to be controlling media and politics (people claiming the former have been insisting on the latter too)? Do you think the takeover by Reliance was purely a business decision or it had some other aspect too?*
> 
> I don’t believe ownership of Network18 is in Reliance’s interests at all for the simple reason that Reliance is too big to be invisible and it will be blamed for anything that the network does badly.
> 
> For example, if you do a business story on a Reliance competitor, some people will say that the shareholders put you up to it. On the other hand, if you want to actually take Reliance’s side on an issue – like gas pricing, for example – you will be seen as batting for your shareholder’s interests. So Reliance does not benefit either way.
> 
> *Q.Coming back to Swarajya, its motto says “Read India Right”. In a way, it has declared its ideological position, which is described as right liberal. Do you think other publications should also declare their ideological positions, or you think that some publications can indeed afford to be “neutral”? Having worked in various media organizations, do you think genuine “neutrality” on ideology exists in media; is it a practical thought?*
> 
> Genuine neutrality does not exist, but collective neutrality exists.
> 
> This means while we all have biases, collectively we cancel out each other’s biases. If you read many sources of news and views, you will get a better picture of the truth than by reading only one publication.
> 
> Even news based on “facts” can be subtly biased, for the journalist can choose what to highlight. In TV we see this happening regularly. If your editor’s position is, say, anti-BJP, you can call the most inarticulate or incoherent voices from the BJP and make the party look bad.
> *
> So neutrality is not about balancing one voice with another, but trying to genuinely trying to get answers to questions.
> 
> I think it is a good idea for publications to declare their core ideological principles upfront instead of hiding behind the cloak of neutrality.*
> 
> *Q.Do you believe in O’Sullivan’s law? The law argues that unless a media organization is avowedly right-leaning, it will start leaning on the left side over the time. This is because the left-leaning editors are more intolerant of differing views and slowly they take over the organization, silencing and booting out the right-leaning voices. Did you ever feel this law in action in Indian media? And could it be one reason that now you’ve joined an organization that can be argued as avowedly right-leaning?*
> 
> Many editors boot out right-leaning views for the simple reason that they are part of the same crony system where politicians and businessmen dole out favours to crony journalists. The eco-system currently helps the corrupt by using the poor as frontman for its mindless statism and excess government role in economic activities.
> 
> *Q.We keep on hearing about building a “Right Ecosystem”. How would you define it? Do you think publications like Swarajya play in role in building such ecosystem? What else is needed to be done?*
> 
> *The reason why leftism dominates is because there is always a soft corner for the powerless, the poor. Also, it is easy for the left to paint the right as pro-rich, and in electoral democracies, the poor vote in larger numbers than the non-poor. *The rich know this, which is why they too prefer leftist politicians, who can get the vote and then offer crony deals to the rich in the name of the poor.
> 
> *Crony socialism is a problem, and part of the reason for large government spends and wastage. The right is unable to explain how the poor will benefit from a fairer capitalism and less state intervention in economic activity. *This is one of the areas we can focus on in Swarajya.
> 
> *Q.Thanks a lot for taking time out for us, and best of luck again.*
> 
> Welcome!


Someone has finally comes to his senses.Good for Mr.Jagannathan,now's the time for the NDA Govt. to kick the butts of the Lutyens leaning media !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Mike_Brando said:


> Someone has finally comes to his senses.Good for Mr.Jagannathan,now's the time for the NDA Govt. to kick the butts of the Lutyens leaning media !!



Start with real pm perhaps ?


----------



## Darmashkian

Hmm.. I think I am being too paranoid


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673821401325764608











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673821843254460416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673876799105830912

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673817941859631104  

This week we had something called a roleplay in one of the classes in my college where we had to enact something whether it be a story,a script etc- fiction or non-fiction

I choose to enact Rahul Gandhi . I gave a short speech & had a Q&A session with the students & I answered their questions & behaved the way Rahul Gandhi would have done.

[Took inspiration from the Arnab goswami interview, the AICC speech in Rajasthan-2013, the forgettable rendezvous with school-children in Karnatakata & his recent visit to a college in Bengaluru]
[I saw a lot of facepalms & laughing faces when ever I looked in the faces of my audience]

The teacher gave me 20/10 marks for my excellent performance "which did justice to Rahul Gandhi".

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nilgiri

Darmashkian said:


> The teacher gave me 20/10 marks for my excellent performance "which did justice to Rahul Gandhi".



Did you get up in the morning in the night?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Nilgiri said:


> Did you get up in the morning in the night?


Nope. I didn;t 

By the way do you live in Canada??

If you do would you mind answering my questions related to Canada?
1)Who did/would you vote for in the recent Canadian general elections & why?
2)Which govt. headed by any of the 3 major parties do you think is best for India & the world & why ?
3)Is it true that Justin Trudeau is another Rahul Gandhi(family background+brains)who just has good looks?
4)Was Harper a bad PM? What were the pros/cons of his govt.?

Thanking you,
Darmashkian

@magudi @Nair saab @Nilgiri @skyisthelimit
This is what many,many BJP leaders think about the online RW. THey would choose to drink champagne & eat beef with those who are supposed to be their ideological & political enemies & together mock & make fun of those who would support them.
They see us as use & throw guys who they don't need to give a damn about.

That is why I don't fight much for the BJP anymore & whenever it comes to politics. I prefer to fight & defend:-
1)good policy undertaken by this govt. or any govt. ,
2)the ideology I believe(Nationalism, Hindutva, good governance & vikas etc )& 
3)good work done by this govt. or any other govt. in India.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673891756774158336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673900884821016576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673901284961882112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673903321275457536
I don't want anything from you. Nothing at all. But if you continue to mock me & make fun of me despite me fighting for you & what you claim to believe in. Then there is no point in fighting for you /defending you.

At the same time I would focus on making myself a better human & person & continue learning instead of defending leaders who I don't care about & who will always look down upon me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

sankranti said:


> Possibly related to this,
> 
> LeT Planned 26/11-Style Attack On One Of Modi's Gatherings: Report



God forbid.

But if something or anything really happens. India will surely have another 1984.

Aur isbar CONgress leaders will also die in the aftermath for sure along with others.

They should go and get rid of 10 JP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Darmashkian said:


> By the way do you live in Canada??
> 
> If you do would you mind answering my questions related to Canada?
> 1)Who did/would you vote for in the recent Canadian general elections & why?
> 2)Which govt. headed by any of the 3 major parties do you think is best for India & the world & why ?
> 3)Is it true that Justin Trudeau is another Rahul Gandhi(family background+brains)who just has good looks?
> 4)Was Harper a bad PM? What were the pros/cons of his govt.?



Yes I live here, though I am travelling abroad a lot lately.

1) Didn't vote for anybody. I would have voted conservative if it wasnt harper yet again. None of the choices appealed to me. No one looked like a definite good choice.

2) Best for India? All 3 should be good....NDP might be a bit quarrelsome with Modi since they are big into that whole anti-right movement (at various levels) so it may come out somewhere (but I think unlikely). Conservatives and liberals both like Indians and India a lot....they see India as a natural partner for Canada....and they tend to toe the US line in foreign policy. As for the "world", all of them have pros and cons...but I think conservative foreign policy is the most direct and to the point of all of them. They did not shy away from confronting ISIS with air strikes, whereas trudeau initially wanted to bring the F-18s back ...but now hes delayed that for now.

I generally think a straight talking honest foreign policy is the best from the worlds perspective....so conservatives imo.

3) Sort of. But not as completely useless as RG. I think he deserves a chance to prove his worth unlike RG. His father was quite a dominating towering politician....completely different personality to his son.

4) I liked Harper for quite some time. But he didn't do enough to diversify Canada's economy boom past oil and natural resources.....to mitigate the inevitable unrelenting decline of core industry (steel, automobiles etc). Canada has become somewhat top heavy now. In the end he kept the ship afloat and in generally the right direction, but he was not forceful enough with the steering. They had generally good macroeconomic parameters, decent foreign policy and took some principled stands on domestic issues which I appreciated.....but they let the economy go into a rut when they should have done some hedges in some well directed spending to spur more entrepreneurs, hi tech industry and more engineering sector revival. The German model of mittelstadt should have been looked at specifically so Canada could attack manufacturing with a long term gusto to develop the SME sector in this....but none of this was even attempted. Too laissez faire in the end was the biggest con.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

BLACKMAIL LOBBY ON BEHALF OF CONgrass in NH case has begun...

National Herald case: High court's ruling could cast a shadow over GST bill - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Kick them out of RS and pass GST bill.


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

*Quid pro quo ?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674079203579555841

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sankranti

Marxist said:


> *Quid pro quo ?*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674079203579555841



Or maybe bringing in a more Honest Judge who was not appointed by CONgress.



Darmashkian said:


> Nope. I didn;t
> 
> By the way do you live in Canada??
> 
> If you do would you mind answering my questions related to Canada?
> 1)Who did/would you vote for in the recent Canadian general elections & why?
> 2)Which govt. headed by any of the 3 major parties do you think is best for India & the world & why ?
> 3)Is it true that Justin Trudeau is another Rahul Gandhi(family background+brains)who just has good looks?
> 4)Was Harper a bad PM? What were the pros/cons of his govt.?
> 
> Thanking you,
> Darmashkian
> 
> @magudi @Nair saab @Nilgiri @skyisthelimit
> This is what many,many BJP leaders think about the online RW. THey would choose to drink champagne & eat beef with those who are supposed to be their ideological & political enemies & together mock & make fun of those who would support them.
> They see us as use & throw guys who they don't need to give a damn about.
> 
> That is why I don't fight much for the BJP anymore & whenever it comes to politics. I prefer to fight & defend:-
> 1)good policy undertaken by this govt. or any govt. ,
> 2)the ideology I believe(Nationalism, Hindutva, good governance & vikas etc )&
> 3)good work done by this govt. or any other govt. in India.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673891756774158336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673900884821016576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673901284961882112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673903321275457536
> I don't want anything from you. Nothing at all. But if you continue to mock me & make fun of me despite me fighting for you & what you claim to believe in. Then there is no point in fighting for you /defending you.
> 
> At the same time I would focus on making myself a better human & person & continue learning instead of defending leaders who I don't care about & who will always look down upon me



You are talking about the "elite" BJP lyutens lot. Most of the BJP leaders are the "crass" "hindutva" son of the soil kind. They kind that do not see twitter or comment on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Next date of hearing in NationalHerald case on December 19 ,Court allows their exemption and directs Gandhi's to appear on Dec19 th 3PM before court

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

sankranti said:


> Or maybe bringing in a more Honest Judge who was not appointed by CONgress.
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about the "elite" BJP lyutens lot. Most of the BJP leaders are the "crass" "hindutva" son of the soil kind. They kind that do not see twitter or comment on it.


It was obvious I was talking about those lootyens lot when I mentioned beef & champagne!!

TBH, I am starting to hate these lutyens scum more & more with every passing day the more I learn about them & their exemplary incompetence in managing the nation & their huge arrogance, Regardless of their party. Each one of them only cares about themselves & their incestous club.

Nation & the 120 crores residing here be damned forever !! Hoping that Yamaraj will make them pay heavily for their crimes after their death or Karma in another birth!!

Aye, but many of these crass hindutva leaders are on twitter & FB you know  Raja Singh, Giriraj Singh etc. But, yes not all of them are online.

Mahesh Giri associated with AOL & Sri Sri also has praised the efforts of social media

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673913066979897344@TejasMk3

Congis trending #BJPvendettapolitics on twitter!! 
Their leader & her imbecilic son are ordered to stand trial in court & they think they can raise sympathy for themselves by raising up Indira Gandhi & attacking the BJP.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674112090865438720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674250616982528001hmm...

Nobody I know with half a brain is not going to symphatize with these looters in any manner what-so-ever. Let them stay behind bars forever!!
----------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT:- LOL, Raja Harishchandra- the Kalki avatara to clean up corruption in India has not made a SINGLE tweet on the National Herald issue  & many of his supporters online are *targeting the BJP !!*  instead of targeting the Congress or the Gandhis.

They too are actively trending the Congi hashtag  So much for fighting against corruption .

& these guys will remove corruption in India & teach other parties how to do politics & run the nation....huh! Hypocrites

They have fallen very low, very very low from what they were earlier

By the way here is an article for all those who don't understand the National Herald scam!
Summons to Gandhis in National Herald case: Legal study | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

@Abingdonboy @Robinhood Pandey @Bombermanx1

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## LaBong

Gandhis should have gone to court instead of stalling the parliament. Aboslutely idotic and regressive thought process.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sankranti

LaBong said:


> Gandhis should have gone to court instead of stalling the parliament. Aboslutely idotic and regressive thought process.



Rubbish. Courts would find them guilty, the "secular" people of India will see them as a successful counter to "evil hindutva" and celebrate their attics in parliament and vote for them next time.

Gandhi's are pretty smart in their thinking. They know how India thinks and how to play the religion card and caste card.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

LaBong said:


> *Gandhis should have gone to court* instead of stalling the parliament. Aboslutely idotic and regressive thought process.



Not much choice there . The problem is that the malfeasance here is pretty clear cut. Not much of a legal defence available. Only works if someone looks the other way, treating this as business as usual.

Rahul Gandhi's statements could easily be read as contempt of court . I seriously hope that someone takes that up because that is the only way this nonsense will stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## jaunty

Bang Galore said:


> Rahul Gandhi's statements could easily be read as contempt of court



Was thinking the same.


----------



## ranjeet

RaGa: Do you think Mumma Should Go to Court? 
India: YES!!!!
Raga: Yes? Ok let me ask another question 
Raga: Do you think I should Go to Court? 
India: YES!!!!
Raga: Psst... I don't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674270890377371648

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674270890377371648




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674277901164933120

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## magudi

Bang Galore said:


> Rahul Gandhi's statements could easily be read as contempt of court . *I seriously hope that someone takes that up because that is the only way this nonsense will stop.*


*


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674219144615596035 *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=954192044653319

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IndoCarib

Mangalore rural police station CI transfered for arresting murder and rape accused Aboobaker Siddiq.

ಅತ್ಯಾಚಾರಿಯನ್ನು ಬಂಧಿಸಿದ್ದಕ್ಕೆ ಮಂಗಳೂರು ಎಸ್‍ಐ ವರ್ಗಾವಣೆ? | Public TV

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

LOL!! 

Guys you HAVE to see this. this illustrates the Left-liberal mentality around the world & which is prevalent in the west 





Check this too





You can replace Australia with India & White male with Hindu male to take it in an Indian context 

@Srinivas @itachii @Chanakya's_Chant @anant_s
--------------
@Nilgiri Sir, thank you very much for the responses  . I sincerely ask you to accept my apologies for not replying earlier

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TejasMk3

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673913066979897344@TejasMk3


This fight over land has been going on for a while now between national congis, state congis and their splinters:
*Mistrust In Deed*
It was worth 300 crores in 2001, should be a lot more now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaunty

Rain Man said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=954192044653319



Ha ha that was funny. The guy is just dumb. He could have gotten somebody else to write it for him and sign underneath like Modi does.


----------



## dray

jaunty said:


> Ha ha that was funny. The guy is just dumb. He could have gotten somebody else to write it for him and sign underneath like Modi does.



Unlike Modi, RG is educated in some top English medium schools, two lines in English should come naturally to him! Btw, funniest was JS's face at the end, he didn't know how to react!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

Rain Man said:


> Unlike Modi, RG is educated in some top English medium schools, two lines in English should come naturally to him!



True but then he is just stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Scindia, gotta feel sorry for the fellow. No idea why he is falling in line behind this RG twit....and forced to defend him. Go rogue like Shashi Tharoor bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Nilgiri said:


> Scindia, gotta feel sorry for the fellow. No idea why he is falling in line behind this RG twit....and forced to defend him. Go rogue like Shashi Tharoor bro!



They all are riding on the Nehru family boat, they just don't want to rock it for their own political careers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674423350479872000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674423350479872000



And congressi and co have the audacity to criticize swach bharat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

The crux of "The National Herald Case"! 

Summons to Gandhis in National Herald case: Legal study | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bang Galore

jaunty said:


> True but then he is just stupid.



Ya, but not because he was relying on something from his phone but his obvious lack of any sense of how to go about it. Even if you forget the TV cameras, everyone behind him was watching him copy from the phone. He seems utterly clueless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Communal tensions rise over war of words - NATIONAL - The Hindu

Muslim pockets of western Uttar Pradesh like Deoband, Saharanpur, Muzaffarnagar and Shamli are tense after the State Hindu Mahasabha chief Kamlesh Tiwari’s statement against Prophet Mohammad, which a section of the Muslim community has found “objectionable”. The statement has been widely circulated and discussed on social media and Whatsapp, sparking protests in several cities.

The Hindutva activist had targeted madrasa institutions and also made a statement against the Prophet in response to a statement by Samajwadi Party (SP) leader Azam Khan against the RSS. The SP leader had earlier this week allegedly called RSS activists “gay”.

While students of Darul Uloom Deoband staged a protest march in Deoband town, the religious seminary issued a statement demanding strict action against Mr. Tiwari. A case was registered against unnamed Deoband students after the protest.

The fact that Mr. Tiwari was arrested after he made the statement helped the administration persuade the students to withdraw their blockade of the GT road in Saharanpur.

A Deoband spokesperson clarified that there was no violence during the protest during which students raised slogans against the Hindu Mahasabha leader and burnt his effigy.

*






Muslims protest ‘defamatory’ statement against Prophet
*


> *He demanded that Parliament should enact a law to give death sentence for such blasphemous statements.*



Something seriously needs to be done about such things, or it's just going to get worse...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674550224216391680

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Mamata hints at possible alliance with AAP, JD-U - Oneindia


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Mamata hints at possible alliance with AAP, JD-U - Oneindia


Nitish also spoke to different parties in Assam. 
As Nitish Kumar Meets Assam Leader, Signs Of A Bihar-Like Formula

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Nitish also spoke to different parties in Assam.
> As Nitish Kumar Meets Assam Leader, Signs Of A Bihar-Like Formula



Plus he is going to Gujarat to meet Patels also Next month to US where NRIs are planning huge reception


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Plus he is going to Gujarat to meet Patels also Next month to US where NRIs are planning huge reception


Nitish better concentrate on Bihar and put his PM in waiting dream on a hold for a while. or else Lalu will eat his clean image from within.

----------------------------------
wtf?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674549084665999363

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> wtf?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674549084665999363


I think they are auctioning dawoods properties, money will goto the govt

Dawood Ibrahim's assets auction: From car to restaurant, these properties to go under hammer | Zee News
But still broken hyundai accent for 3.2 lakhs ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674494816084844545

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Yashwant Deshmukh makes an interesting observation which was applicable till 8th December. Though I would say that Arnab Goswami was an exception to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


>



Main stream media gives 0 F**** about this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Yashwant Deshmukh makes an observation.. Though I would say that Arnab Goswami was an exception to this.




So true I've been checking timeline of mk venu for 2 days just the usual anti modi rants



Echo_419 said:


> Main stream media gives 0 F**** about this



Because it's worth zero fcuks. Sorry to disappoint nothing revolutionary there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

magudi said:


> Mamata hints at possible alliance with AAP, JD-U - Oneindia





ranjeet said:


> Nitish also spoke to different parties in Assam.
> As Nitish Kumar Meets Assam Leader, Signs Of A Bihar-Like Formula





magudi said:


> Plus he is going to Gujarat to meet Patels also Next month to US where NRIs are planning huge reception




But a small problem.

In Assam , it is BJP which seem to be forming a mahagathbandhan. The alarm about muslim invasion is so severe in Assam that no Assamiya party , neither that of Bodos, nor AGP, could go with congress without getting mauled.

In Assam it is Congress+AIUDF vs BJP+AGP+BDF .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi @kurup @Nair saab @Marxist If you wouldn't mind ,could you tell us what this article states??

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662262744431927296








magudi said:


> So true I've been checking timeline of mk venu for 2 days just the usual anti modi rants


Same with Rana ayyub. Most journos have made atleast 1 tweet on this entire case by reporting the observations...

[/QUOTE]Because it's worth zero fcuks. Sorry to disappoint nothing revolutionary there.[/QUOTE]

Even if it was something revolutionary & amazing, they would ignore it. @Echo_419 is right!



It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> But a small problem.
> 
> In Assam , it is BJP which seem to be forming a mahagathbandhan. The alarm about muslim invasion is so severe in Assam that no Assamiya party , neither that of Bodos, nor AGP, could go with congress without getting mauled.
> 
> In Assam it is Congress+AIUDF vs BJP+AGP+BDF .


AIUDF with Congress will polarise the Hindus towards the BJP..

& how will the AGP have an alliance with the BJP? That seems improbable to me seeing the huge egos on both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @kurup @Nair saab @Marxist If you wouldn't mind ,could you tell us what this article states??
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662262744431927296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with Rana ayyub. Most journos have made atleast 1 tweet on this entire case by reporting the observations...
> 
> ]Because it's worth zero fcuks. Sorry to disappoint nothing revolutionary there.



The guy filed a writ petition challenging the Devaswom Act (allowing govt control over temple boards) in Kerala High Court.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## It.is.all.mudi's.fault

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @kurup @Nair saab @Marxist If you wouldn't mind ,could you tell us what this article states??
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662262744431927296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with Rana ayyub. Most journos have made atleast 1 tweet on this entire case by reporting the observations...


Because it's worth zero fcuks. Sorry to disappoint nothing revolutionary there.[/QUOTE]

Even if it was something revolutionary & amazing, they would ignore it. @Echo_419 is right!


AIUDF with Congress will polarise the Hindus towards the BJP..

& how will the AGP have an alliance with the BJP? That seems improbable to me seeing the huge egos on both sides.[/QUOTE]


I was basing my observation on the attack that Gogoi launched on BJP a coupkle of days ago, claiming that BJP is trying to cobble together an allaince with BDF and AGP.

The one with BDF is nearly confirmed, and the AGP may materialism; though even if does not there is not much harm AGP could do. AGP has stronghold in Upper Assam . There BJP on its own got close to 48% votes. Even combining of Congress and AGP votes may not be enough to defeat BJP in upper Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @kurup @Nair saab @Marxist If you wouldn't mind ,could you tell
> 
> 
> 
> Same with Rana ayyub. Most journos have made atleast 1 tweet on this entire case by reporting the observations...
> 
> Because it's worth zero fcuks. Sorry to disappoint nothing revolutionary there.





I wouldn't blame Rana, she is committed to Islam. It's her dharma to standby her saviours in time of distress and the best she can do is stay silent for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Just saw now, a premium fashion boutique at Elgin road, Kolkata is displaying NaMo collection on its displays...kurta pajama and round neck jackets for men!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Rajdeep interviews Swamy on National Herald issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> So true I've been checking timeline of mk venu for 2 days just the usual anti modi rants
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's worth zero fcuks. Sorry to disappoint nothing revolutionary there.



Faster implementation of crucial Infrastructure projects is no big deal?



It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> But a small problem.
> 
> In Assam , it is BJP which seem to be forming a mahagathbandhan. The alarm about muslim invasion is so severe in Assam that no Assamiya party , neither that of Bodos, nor AGP, could go with congress without getting mauled.
> 
> In Assam it is Congress+AIUDF vs BJP+AGP+BDF .



Chalo,looks like they have learned from Bihar



Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @kurup @Nair saab @Marxist If you wouldn't mind ,could you tell us what this article states??
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662262744431927296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with Rana ayyub. Most journos have made atleast 1 tweet on this entire case by reporting the observations...


Because it's worth zero fcuks. Sorry to disappoint nothing revolutionary there.[/QUOTE]

Even if it was something revolutionary & amazing, they would ignore it. @Echo_419 is right!


AIUDF with Congress will polarise the Hindus towards the BJP..

& how will the AGP have an alliance with the BJP? That seems improbable to me seeing the huge egos on both sides.[/QUOTE]

DFC is game changer.The good thing is,as far as Infra buildup goes,this government is going in the right direction.



ranjeet said:


> Nitish better concentrate on Bihar and put his PM in waiting dream on a hold for a while. or else Lalu will eat his clean image from within.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> wtf?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674549084665999363



I want lalu to destroy Nitishwa's clean image
jungel raaj should be highlighted till 2020,starting from 2016,every incident should make it to headlines in Bihari media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sankranti

noksss said:


>



A 45 year old strange Single man grabbing little girls ? 

I wonder what the kids parents would think. How the hell did he get access into a school and grab kids just like that ? 

Did he take the parents permission before grabbing little girls like that ? 

WTF is this. Am I the only person who thinks this is dangerous ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

sankranti said:


> A 45 year old strange Single man grabbing little girls ?
> 
> I wonder what the kids parents would think. How the hell did he get access into a school and grab kids just like that ?
> 
> Did he take the parents permission before grabbing little girls like that ?
> 
> WTF is this. Am I the only person who thinks this is dangerous ?


Relax. The age difference between the kids and Rahul is barely 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

SarthakGanguly said:


> Relax. The age difference between the kids and Rahul is barely 5.



Same was true for Michael Jackson. He lived in a giant wonderland.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674617669711097856

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674617669711097856



Govt should fully support him air agar isse bhi darts hai toh dub marina chaiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hope swamyji has taken the necessary security precautions.

He is in the process of starting the exorcism of quite a vicious beast. I wish him the best of luck...and may god protect him and grant him success.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LaBong

So Modi is going to Pakistan it seems!! Is this not shitting on sm army or what!! First Chandan da and now modi hinself!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> So Modi is going to Pakistan it seems!! Is this not shitting on sm army or what!! First Chandan da and now modi hinself!!


Modi accepted invitation to Pakistan long time ago. 
Modi accepts Nawaz’s invitation for first Pakistan visit - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> Modi accepted invitation to Pakistan long time ago.
> Modi accepts Nawaz’s invitation for first Pakistan visit - The Express Tribune


So why was all the brouhaha and chest thumping about not talking to Pakistan as long as terror continues?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> So why was all the brouhaha and chest thumping about not talking to Pakistan as long as terror continues?


India is talking on its own terms unlike Dhimmi Congress.



magudi said:


>


Already posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


>



Love how Swamy just completely owns this "interviewer"


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> India is talking on its own terms unlike Dhimmi Congress.
> 
> 
> Already posted.

















There is U turn and then there is bhakti.


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> Love how Swamy just completely owns this "interviewer"



Congi scare tactics in parliament is to blackmail BJP and force them to prevail upon Swamy little do they know that the man can't be tamed even if Modi himself were to try

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> Congi scare tactics is parliament is to blackmail BJP and force them to prevail upon Swamy little do they know that the man can't be tamed even if Modi himself were to try



Yup he's one of the few "no f__cks are given" maverick kinda guy.

Just the sort we need to have unleashed against corruptgress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> There is U turn and then there is bhakti.



There is bhakti ...
Pakistan shocked by massive Indian Army retaliation after govt's fire-at-will directive : North, News - India Today

Pakistan files complaint with UNMOGIP over 'Indian ceasefire violations' - Pakistan - DAWN.COM


Then there are Secular Dhimmis

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Congi scare tactics in parliament is to blackmail BJP and force them to prevail upon Swamy little do they know that the man can't be tamed even if Modi himself were to try



Govt should actively support Swamy & not just sit in the fence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> There is bhakti ...
> Pakistan shocked by massive Indian Army retaliation after govt's fire-at-will directive : North, News - India Today
> 
> Pakistan files complaint with UNMOGIP over 'Indian ceasefire violations' - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> 
> Then there are Secular Dhimmis


Lol i dont agree with Congress's pakistan strategy, i think nothing good can come from talking to pakistan unless balance of power has decidedly shifted towards India and Pak army stops being the one who calls the shot in Pakistan. Not sure what changed in recently that this govt suddenly went from katti with Pakistan to aman ka asha mode. Looks like they are confused how to behave with Pakistan which is a dangerous thing or Modi ji's Barrack made them do it.

And please spare your breast beating about massive retaliation, looks very embarrassing in internation forum when the reality is far from it. If anything Pakistan has ramped up their terrorist activities in Kashmir, border incursion has gone up, every week soldiers die in Kashmir.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674565903887937536

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sankranti

LaBong said:


> So Modi is going to Pakistan it seems!! Is this not shitting on sm army or what!! First Chandan da and now modi hinself!!



You are wrong as Usual  

Modi s NOT going to Pakistan. 

Prime Minister of India is going to Pakistan. 

ALL the pressure we put on them WAS TO ENSURE we Talk ON OUR TERMS. THAT is what Modi has achieved. 

But you are blinded by Prejudice and hate to see what is right there in front of you.



LaBong said:


> Lol i dont agree with Congress's pakistan strategy, i think nothing good can come from talking to pakistan unless balance of power has decidedly shifted towards India and Pak army stops being the one who calls the shot in Pakistan. Not sure what changed in recently that this govt suddenly went from katti with Pakistan to aman ka asha mode. Looks like they are confused how to behave with Pakistan which is a dangerous thing or Modi ji's Barrack made them do it.
> 
> And please spare your breast beating about massive retaliation, looks very embarrassing in internation forum when the reality is far from it. If anything Pakistan has ramped up their terrorist activities in Kashmir, border incursion has gone up, every week soldiers die in Kashmir.



True, the terror attacks has shown marginal increase and ARREST of ISI agents and Terrorist has shown a HUGE Increase. 

Now we Finally get to talk to pakistan and guess what ? They don't want to talk Kashmir  

THAT is Victory. As to what the Talks will achieve, that only time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> Lol i dont agree with Congress's pakistan strategy, i think nothing good can come from talking to pakistan unless balance of power has decidedly shifted towards India and Pak army stops being the one who calls the shot in Pakistan. Not sure what changed in recently that this govt suddenly went from katti with Pakistan to aman ka asha mode. Looks like they are confused how to behave with Pakistan which is a dangerous thing or Modi ji's Barrack made them do it.
> 
> And please spare your breast beating about massive retaliation, looks very embarrassing in internation forum when the reality is far from it. If anything Pakistan has ramped up their terrorist activities in Kashmir, border incursion has gone up, every week soldiers die in Kashmir.



Breast beating? really? I thought I provided link about Pakistan complaining about India's retaliation not a limped response in parliament where ministers weren't sure if it were terrorists dress in Pakistani military uniform or Pakistani military who killed Indian soldiers.

Anyway I love the dhimmi struggle to diss this government over it's Pakistan policy.
Here latest update from the secular stable ... I wonder if government of West Bengal provided them with a wife along with paper work as well. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674645269397417984

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674550224216391680



What is TDK?


----------



## ranjeet

skyisthelimit said:


> What is TDK?


Tadaka ... nickname for Sonia Gandhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

It.is.all.mudi's.fault said:


> Because it's worth zero fcuks. Sorry to disappoint nothing revolutionary there.



Even if it was something revolutionary & amazing, they would ignore it. @Echo_419 is right!


AIUDF with Congress will polarise the Hindus towards the BJP..

& how will the AGP have an alliance with the BJP? That seems improbable to me seeing the huge egos on both sides.[/QUOTE]


I was basing my observation on the attack that Gogoi launched on BJP a coupkle of days ago, claiming that BJP is trying to cobble together an allaince with BDF and AGP.

The one with BDF is nearly confirmed, and the AGP may materialism; though even if does not there is not much harm AGP could do. AGP has stronghold in Upper Assam . There BJP on its own got close to 48% votes. Even combining of Congress and AGP votes may not be enough to defeat BJP in upper Assam.[/QUOTE]

We should stop assuming these LS vote % BJP got in 2014. That was for national election and national leaders.

Delhi and Bihar both have proved MODI, BJP and us wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

sankranti said:


> Now we Finally get to talk to pakistan and guess what ? They don't want to talk Kashmir


Read the letter released by MEA, they are going to discuss Kashmir and Sir Creek both. Open your eyes dont be so blinded. 




sankranti said:


> Modi s NOT going to Pakistan.
> 
> Prime Minister of India is going to Pakistan.



WTF does that mean?



ranjeet said:


> Breast beating? really? I thought I provided link about Pakistan complaining about India's retaliation not a limped response in parliament where ministers weren't sure if it were terrorists dress in Pakistani military uniform or Pakistani military who killed Indian soldiers.
> 
> Anyway I love the dhimmi struggle to diss this government over it's Pakistan policy.
> Here latest update from the secular stable ... I wonder if government of West Bengal provided them with a wife along with paper work as well.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674645269397417984


Pakistan always complain and then send thousand of more terrorists, i can post stats as to how army casuality and border incursion have gone up, but you can always google. So yes breast beating. 

I have been more vocal critic of Mamata than anyone else in this forum, so drop your secular whining, or open another thread about how Bengalis dont have balls, dhimmis etc.

Or may be im blinded by my sickular eyes and dont understand that Modi is going to pakistan to bring Dawood back!


----------



## Levina

@Bitter Melon if I am not wrong you had once posted a thread on Hindu temples. Could you please post the link?


----------



## sankranti

LaBong said:


> Read the letter released by MEA, they are going to discuss Kashmir and Sir Creek both. Open your eyes dont be so blinded.



As long as the talks are on Terror and owning up to pak sponsored terrorism, they can talk on anything and everything else. Its not like we are going to give them kasmir now or any other time. 

What is there to see except your desperate attempt to show this as some sort of "defeat". 

I expect it is some quid pro for their support during Climate Talks in COP21. 



> WTF does that mean?



It means the PM of India may go there for official business. That is why we have elected him to power. 

Not Modi the Hinduta leader. 



> Pakistan always complain and then send thousand of more terrorists, i can post stats as to how army casuality and border incursion have gone up, but you can always google. So yes breast beating.
> 
> I have been more vocal critic of Mamata than anyone else in this forum, so drop your secular whining, or open another thread about how Bengalis dont have balls, dhimmis etc.
> 
> Or may be im blinded by my sickular eyes and dont understand that Modi is going to pakistan to bring Dawood back!



Maybe in your sikular mind Modi appears like an hawaldr going to there to arrest dawood. But for all those of us who are not blind, we see the PM of India going to ensure Indian interests.


----------



## LaBong

sankranti said:


> It means the PM of India may go there for official business. That is why we have elected him to power.


So you mean Modi, Sushma Swaraj, Rajnath Singh were wrong when they asked MMS not to talk to Pakistan or different set of rules apply BJP and others?



sankranti said:


> As long as the talks are on Terror and owning up to pak sponsored terrorism, they can talk on anything and everything else. Its not like we are going to give them kasmir



You shift your goal post in lightening speed!!


----------



## sankranti

LaBong said:


> So you mean Modi, Sushma Swaraj, Rajnath Singh were wrong when they asked MMS not to talk to Pakistan or different set of rules apply BJP and others?



Do you see the Pakistanis inviting Huriyat to be part of this talk ?  ...... meeting them BEFORE this talk ? 

Did the same thing happen during MMS ? meeting Huriyat was the norm. 



> You shift your goal post in lightening speed!!



LOL what goal post ? I am not responsible for your stupidity for seeing goalposts where there were none..

The first ting Modi did after becoming PM is invite NS for talks and drew the red line. That red line involved no Huriyat. So far that Red lines has not moved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

sankranti said:


> aybe in your sikular mind Modi appears like an hawaldr going to there to arrest dawood. But for all those of us who are not blind, we see the PM of India going to ensure Indian inter


Arre bhaiyaji ye to modi ji ka election promise the, dawood ko wapas lana!! Mujhpe kiu gussa kar rahe ho, how would I know its another jumla!!


----------



## sankranti

LaBong said:


> Arre bhaiyaji ye to modi ji ka election promise the, dawood ko wapas lana!! Mujhpe kiu gussa kar rahe ho, how would I know its another jumla!!



LOL.... you are Pathetic.

*First Show me where the link where Modi has promised to bring Dawood back as part of his election promise. *

Other wise admit that you are a lying lowlife scum.  ...... actually you can admit it either way. A bit of honesty is good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

sankranti said:


> Do you see the Pakistanis inviting Huriyat to be part of this talk ?  ...... meeting them BEFORE this talk ?
> 
> Did the same thing happen during MMS ? meeting Huriyat was the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL what goal post ? I am not responsible for your stupidity for seeing goalposts where there were none..
> 
> The first ting Modi did after becoming PM is invite NS for talks and drew the red line. That red line involved no Huriyat. So far that Red lines has not moved.



Lol amazing red line! Just to save their face nsa is now meeting pak counterpart in neutral country that to chupke chupke! 

Hurriyat didnt go anywhere and pak leaders didnt give in, it's goi who gave in of his hurriyat demand by meeting in a 3rd country. 

But whatever I say wouldn't change your bhakti for god ji and his party, so its a futile excersize.


----------



## sankranti

LaBong said:


> Lol amazing red line! Just to save their face nsa is now meeting pak counterpart in neutral country that to chupke chupke!
> 
> Hurriyat didnt go anywhere and pak leaders didnt give in, it's goi who gave in of his hurriyat demand by meeting in a 3rd country.
> 
> But whatever I say wouldn't change your bhakti for god ji and his party, so its a futile excersize.



I am still waiting for you to admit you ar a Lying Lowlife scum  

Where is your PROOF you lying lowlife scum ? 

How is the NSA meeting chupke chupke when they released a Press Release ?  what kind of moron calls that Chupk Chupk ? ........ oh wait .... its you. The lying lowlife scum.  

LOL.... when did Hurriyat demand they meet in a 3 country ?  

Have you totally lost it you lying lowlife scum ? 

But keep trying. your pathetic attempts is a good opportunity for me to Humiliate you.  I urge you to keep trying.

@LaBong .......... why have you run away ? I am still waiting for your PROOF.  ........... how long will you take ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> Pakistan always complain and then send thousand of more terrorists, i can post stats as to how army casuality and border incursion have gone up, but you can always google. So yes breast beating.
> 
> I have been more vocal critic of Mamata than anyone else in this forum, so drop your secular whining, or open another thread about how Bengalis dont have balls, dhimmis etc.
> 
> Or may be im blinded by my sickular eyes and dont understand that Modi is going to pakistan to bring Dawood back!



Ironically you are the one who is indulging in breast beating over Modi's decisions. He has the mandate to take forward the foreign policy in a manner he seems fit. 

Giving Indian documents to illegal migrants is not done by Mamta alone but by previous West Bengal government also so spare me "I am a vocal critic of Mamta" sermon. People in West Bengal sold out the nation for their own personal, political and ideological benefit. bloody traitors of the highest order who bend over backwards to please the jamatis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

sankranti said:


> LOL.... you are Pathetic.
> 
> *First Show me where the link where Modi has promised to bring Dawood back as part of his election promise. *
> 
> Other wise admit that you are a lying lowlife scum.  ...... actually you can admit it either way. A bit of honesty is good for you.



"Low life scum" - that should be the tag line for you bjp sm trolls! 

Just search in google, you will find the links, but then you will come up with another spin like couple of posts before you said Kashmir is not in the table for discussion and when proved as just another pathological lier, came up with excuse of Hurriyat!

Now go back to photoshopping sanghai roads as Ahmedabad! 



ranjeet said:


> Ironically you are the one who is indulging in breast beating over Modi's decisions. He has the mandate to take forward the foreign policy in a manner he seems



There is nothing ironic about what I say, only irony is modi's twitter feed circa 2012-14. So yes breast beating again, all 56 inch of it.



ranjeet said:


> People in West Bengal sold out the nation for their own personal, political and ideological benefit. bloody traitors of the highest order who bend over backwards to please the jamatis.


People of West Bengal are bending their backwards to you and farting in unison in agreement.



sankranti said:


> LOL.... when did Hurriyat demand they meet in a 3 country ?


Thats why they say bhakts are not very bright and Chandan Mitra agrees.


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> There is nothing ironic about what I say, only irony is modi's twitter feed circa 2012-14. So yes breast beating again, all 56 inch of it.
> 
> 
> People of West Bengal are bending their backwards to you and farting in unison in agreement.



Only a Dhimmi can't see the change on LOC and the free hand the given to our security forces to retaliate and hit back when attacked. Must be the hallucination of all that fart sniffing that goes around in West Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

Russia offers Turkish slot to India | Russia & India Report

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> Only a Dhimmi.



Wow more breast beating!


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> Wow more breast beating!


Liberal Dhimmi brigade is notorious for their sick and perverse indulges, Hasan Suror brought enough shame already with his "idea of India" You just make sure you don't OD on fart sniffing or else it would be hard for us Indians to explain what the F... just happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sankranti

LaBong said:


> "Low life scum" - that should be the tag line for you bjp sm trolls!
> 
> Just search in google, you will find the links, but then you will come up with another spin like couple of posts before you said Kashmir is not in the table for discussion and when proved as just another pathological lier, came up with excuse of Hurriyat!
> 
> Now go back to photoshopping sanghai roads as Ahmedabad!



Stop trying to deflect the matter. 

WHERE IS YOUR PROOF you filthy Lying Lowlife SCUM. 

GIVE US THE PROOF that Modi said what you CLAIM he said. WE ARE WAITING. 

Who am I to say Kashmir is on or off the table you moronic lying lowlife scum ? I am not the PM. That was MY opinion before I saw the NSA meeting joint statement. THAT however was NEVER Modi's or BJP governments position. Sushma Swaraj right in the beginning had said that India is ready to talk on ALL matters as long as there is NO THIRD PARTY involved in the talks. 

Pakistan has AGREED to the terms. There is NO Third party like Hurriyat. 

No place for Hurriyat in peace talks, India tells Pakistan - The Express Tribune

Where is YOUR proof you Lying Lowlife SCUM. 





> Thats why they say bhakts are not very bright and Chandan Mitra agrees.



Chandan Mitra is the proof why Bongs are indeed spineless foolish cowards


----------



## Darmashkian

The site is biased towards AAP... but the writer of this article isn't.

He also takes a few jibes at the finance ministry & the finance babu. @magudi @The_Showstopper
Centre's strategy to unearth black money a joke: Mohandas Pai - Janta Ka Reporter
*Centre’s strategy to unearth black money a joke: Mohandas Pai*

Terming central government’s strategy to unearth black money a “joke,” former Infosys director, T V Mohandas Pai on Wednesday said *that the centre didn’t have a policy, legal and intelligence muscle required to book the offenders and put them in jail without delay.*

This, he said, was a “big failure” of the Narendra Modi government at the Centre.

Pai, the former chief financial officer of Infosys said that better intelligence and prosecution were needed to achieve the objective as the current law was “unworkable”.

“_The whole black money strategy has been a joke. The law (to unearth black money) is badly drafted and it is unworkable. Nobody will pay 60 per cent tax to stay in this country. And secondly, your black money action should be based on better policy and better intelligence,_” Mr Pai, chairman of Manipal Global Education Services, told PTI in an interview.

“It (the government) does not have super intelligence yet. It does not have superior prosecution capabilities, and unless they get better intelligence, they are able to prosecute better, they set up fast track courts, things are not going to work,” he said, adding, “It (not having an effective strategy to unearth black money) has been a big failure of the government.”


“*Black money is not waiting in foreign banks for you to go and get information and do. There are sophisticated structures; government should find out what these structures are, who is doing it and how it’s being done*,” added Mr Pai, who was a member of the Kelkar committee on reforming direct taxes.

On government having special prosecution powers, he said, “There is a lot of corruption in the ports. They must set up special investigation teams, appoint special prosecutors, build up capacity, add special courts, try them (offenders) and put them in jail within six months…not five years or ten years. If you don’t do that, nothing will work.”

*Tax terrorism has not come to an end in the country even though Finance Minister Arun Jaitley continues to say that it’s stopping, Pai alleged.*

“*It (tax terrorism) is still continuing at the grass-roots level. (Tax) disputes have gone up to unprecedented levels. They (the government) have to clean up the whole system; and that (tax terrorism) is stopping investments,”* he said.

Speaking on areas where the government has not “done well” during 18 months in office, he said it should work very closely with States because it’s where the action is; not at the Centre.

“The Centre passes a policy and the States have to implement it…many of the States have become laggards,” he said.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




sankranti said:


> Chandan Mitra is the proof why Bongs are indeed spineless foolish cowards



Please don't forget before attacking Bengalis that Swami Vivekananda, Shyama Prasad Mukherjee & Netaji are also Bengalis. Granted they have their flaws, but they were far from being either spineless or foolish or of showing cowardice.

Chandan Mitra is one of those lutyens-wala idiots, they naturally despise Social media & any criticism of themselves(he was always criticised on social media for his performance as a spokesperson)

*It is wrong & unfair to stereotype an entire group of people just because some of them(especially their leaders) welcome illegal Banglas & are obsessed with secularism & socialism!*

& aren't @Mike_Brando & @Tridibans also Bengalis? Would you refer to them using the aforementioned words? Words which anybody who knows them will tell you will not apply to them?


LaBong said:


> "Low life scum" - that should be the tag line for you bjp sm trolls!
> 
> Thats why they say bhakts are not very bright and Chandan Mitra agrees.


Just because 1 member has got into a conflict with you & begin using abusive language against you doesn't mean everybody who is in the party the member supports on SM is a "low-life troll". 
You yourself know many of them on this forum & have got along well in the past with them. You can check your own post-history as reference.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/383258743439245313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674605816524083200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674607497617936385
Am very Surprised at the U-turn of the BJP, I thought it opposed talks with Pakistan at all costs & until Pakistan makes big concessions..

I will comment on this later & post my personal opinions after we get more insight into these talks & the concessions/promises made by both sides .

But yes, this will not go down well with many people.

It has to be prepared to face a lot of flak if these talks also yield no results.

& if the GOI approves of cricket with Pakistan.. Few will spare them for such a decision.

------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

Darmashkian said:


> Just because 1 member has got into a conflict with you & begin using abusive language against you doesn't mean everybody who is in the party the member supports on SM is a "low-life troll". You yourself know many of them on this forum & have got along well in the past with them. You can check your own post-history as reference.



Yes I have got along with people and also don't take internet forums very seriously. People generally become very aggressive when they log in to web.



sankranti said:


> Chandan Mitra is the proof why Bongs are indeed spineless foolish cowards



You mean the Bongs who still support BJP after knowing the obvious ethnic hate of Bengalis among RWs? Cue to some folks in this thread!


----------



## TejasMk3

Darmashkian said:


> & if the GOI approves of cricket with Pakistan.. Few will spare them for such a decision.


India Won't Play With Us: Pakistan Cricket Board Chief Shahryar Khan - Cricket News


> The government of India has not given its green signal for a bilateral series, according to Pakistan Cricket Board chief Shahryar Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Nilgiri said:


> Hope swamyji has taken the necessary security precautions.
> 
> He is in the process of starting the exorcism of quite a vicious beast. I wish him the best of luck...and may god protect him and grant him success.




In God we Trust, but we have taken precautions and thanks for your support and concern !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

@LaBong

Agree with your opinion on the Pakistan talks. I have made this point earlier. GoI & Modi may well be correct in taking this decision _(even if unpalatable to the likes of us) _but the almost crazy pendulum swinging looks like they treat the people as gullible fools _(which might well be the case but does not leave a pleasant taste in the mouth). _After all, no one asked them to take such hardline positions before. This is clearly a climbdown from GoI, they might well have their reasons but all they are now doing is putting lipstick on a pig.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jai Bharat

What is the % chance of Sonia and Rahul getting convicted and jailed for their scams?

To what degree are the courts controlled by leftists and the CONgress Party?


----------



## magudi

Jai Bharat said:


> What is the % chance of Sonia and Rahul getting convicted and jailed for their scams?
> 
> To what degree are the courts controlled by leftists and the CONgress Party?




Don't worry, courts right upto SC are controlled by Brahmin supremacists, even Manusmriti is quoted on a regular basis in judgements and don't forget the fact that there was this guy who said he'd force geeta down everyone's throat if he were a dictator recently.


----------



## LaBong

Bang Galore said:


> @LaBong
> 
> Agree with your opinion on the Pakistan talks. I have made this point earlier. GoI & Modi may well be correct in taking this decision _(even if unpalatable to the likes of us) _but the almost crazy pendulum swinging looks like they treat the people as gullible fools _(which might well be the case but does not leave a pleasant taste in the mouth). _After all, no one asked them to take such hardline positions before. This is clearly a climbdown from GoI, they might well have their reasons but all they are now doing is putting lipstick on a pig.



Absolutely, first of all there is no point of talking to Pakistan govt from a position of weakness and till PA calls the shot, and even if you do agree to talk, why all the huffs and puffs before. Did anything really changed or govt decision before was framed according to popular sentiment of RW in twitter.

However I'm absolutely fine with plying cricket against Pakistan and letting their artists to work in India. We basically do play cricket against Pakistan in neutral countries and even play hockey in India as well, so don't understand this sham of not playing in India. And as far as artists goes, we should attract talents, it doesn't matter from where they are coming from. West benefited a lot from Nazi technology.


----------



## Jai Bharat

magudi said:


> Don't worry, courts right upto SC are controlled by Brahmin supremacists, even Manusmriti is quoted on a regular basis in judgements and don't forget the fact that there was this guy who said he'd force geeta down everyone's throat if he were a dictator recently.



Let me ask again, since you didn't understand me the first time.


What is the % chance of Sonia and Rahul getting convicted and jailed for their scams?

To what degree are the courts controlled by leftists and the CONgress Party?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shankranthi

Bang Galore said:


> @LaBong
> 
> Agree with your opinion on the Pakistan talks. I have made this point earlier. GoI & Modi may well be correct in taking this decision _(even if unpalatable to the likes of us) _but the almost crazy pendulum swinging looks like they treat the people as gullible fools _(which might well be the case but does not leave a pleasant taste in the mouth). _After all, no one asked them to take such hardline positions before. This is clearly a climbdown from GoI, they might well have their reasons but all they are now doing is putting lipstick on a pig.



Modi also took a hard stand against Congress mukth bharat yet reached out to the opposition in the parliment and was called "statesman" like by the same "intellectuals". Modi also wished sonia gandhi on her brithday and wished her a long life ?

So what does that prove ? the Modi does not want a "congress mukth bharat" ? or that Modi is not a dictator who is tied to hubris and pride like Nitish kumar ?

Does reaching out to the opposition in parliament and wishing sonia gandhi mean he will go soft of them before and after the next election ?

GoI took a hard stand against Terror but NO Talk with pakistan is not going too result in return of Dawood or reduction in Terror by pakistan.

The same way No talk about kashmir is not going to result in India getting Azad Kashmir or pakistan getting kashmir.

What the GoI wanted was Talks with pakistan on OUR Terms. That is why Modi invited NS during the swearing in and immediately kick started talks with pakistan. He set up foreign secretary meetings and pakistan FS came to India for the talks.

India pulled out of the talks the *1st time* AFTER pakistan met Hurriyat.

The second time pakistan pulled out of the talks AFTER agreeing to talk on terror and keeping out hurriyat was agreed upon, along with meeting of the NSA.

This time it was NS who chickened out due to their internal pressure and refused to set the date for NSA meeting and wanted to directly go for Foreign secretary talks.

India refused to play ball and pakistan was forced to back track and pull out.

This time, the 3rd time, pakistan has stuck to the agreed upon script and has had the NSA leavel talk and now we are having Foreign secretary level talk as what was agreed upon the First time.

All in All its pakistan who has folded and has followed the scrip while India has not made any compromise on its red line or principles.


Reality is there has been NO CHANGE in the Modi govt. positions w.r.t pakistan. Its only those who are ignorant of the facts and are captive to their own alternate narrative who are "shocked" because things doe not seem to go as per their own narrative.

But to blame Modi for such peoples stupidity and ignorance is taking it too far.


You are free to make Rhetorical statements to satisfy your own hurt ego, but it does not reflect reality. Reality is what you have chosen to ignore while being absorbed in your own narrative. My detailed explanation has provided you with a way out of Hubris should you choose to understand.

@LaBong OTOH is blinded by hate and Prejudice so he will continue to miss at what stares at him in the face.

Stupidity and Ignorance is a dangerous combination. I can help you with Ignorance, but you have to fight stupidity all by yourself.


----------



## LaBong

Shankranthi said:


> @LaBong OTOH is blinded by hate and Prejudice so he will continue to miss at what stares at him in the face.
> 
> Stupidity and Ignorance is a dangerous combination. I can help you with Ignorance, but you have to fight stupidity all by yourself.


Are you one of the many avatars of the Keralite guy with weird handles? how do you get so much time and energy to create account, get banned then create another account and so on?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Shankranthi

LaBong said:


> Are you one of the many avatars of the Keralite guy with weird handles? how do you get so much time and energy to create account, get banned then create another account and so on?



We have no time to lose, 
and having no time we must scramble for a chance. 
We are too poor to be late. 

And thus it is that time goes by 
while I give it to every querulous man who claims it, 
and thine altar is empty of all offerings to the last. 

At the end of the day I hasten in fear lest thy gate be shut; 
but I find that yet there is time.


----------



## Levina

LaBong said:


> how do you get so much time and energy to create account, get banned then create another account and so on?


He's an inspiration to all of us, I mean will you've the same energy and enthusiasm at 60? No kidding this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

LaBong said:


> Are you one of the many avatars of the Keralite guy with weird handles? how do you get so much time and energy to create account, get banned then create another account and so on?


yes,the very same creature-manvan/indrani...He use to attack sanghi Bengalis like mike brando(though he is the only sanghi with brain in this PDF)just for being Bengali...his hatred for anything Bengali is from the very beginning under various ids that includes female ones(indrani-madhu greenleaf etc)..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

I thought this was funny !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672777806351216644

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LaBong

Aminroop said:


> He's an inspiration to all of us, I mean will you've the same energy and enthusiasm at 60? No kidding this time.


He is 60?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shankranthi

LaBong said:


> He is 60?



LOL.....sure why not  .......... that's me in my avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

LaBong said:


> He is 60?





Shankranthi said:


> LOL.....sure why not  .......... that's me in my avatar.


 
That man is from this article...

No Rest for the Elderly in India | Inter Press Service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Bang Galore said:


> @LaBong
> 
> Agree with your opinion on the Pakistan talks. I have made this point earlier. GoI & Modi may well be correct in taking this decision _(even if unpalatable to the likes of us) _but the almost crazy pendulum swinging looks like they treat the people as gullible fools _(which might well be the case but does not leave a pleasant taste in the mouth). _After all, no one asked them to take such hardline positions before. This is clearly a climbdown from GoI, they might well have their reasons but all they are now doing is putting lipstick on a pig.


I doubt these guys have a proper policy in place towards Pakistan. They are not quite consistent in their postitions,stands & statements towards it. 


mooppan said:


> yes,the very same creature-manvan/indrani...*He use to attack sanghi Bengalis like mike brando(though he is the only sanghi with brain in this PDF)just for being Bengali...*his hatred for anything Bengali is from the very beginning under various ids that includes female ones(indrani-madhu greenleaf etc)..


Even I'm a Sanghi.. (not a hardcore one or a member, just a supporter). Na deggara kuda burra leda?(So even I don't have a brain) 
.
I thought we were friends 
----------
.
Light.  was just joking. I got your point.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Manavan & Indrani are different. Yes they share many of the same viewpoints & have a similar thought process.

Even I nearly reported them for being the same person once(Before realising that if the mods cared, they would have banned his IP address by virtue of him being banned multiple times)

But if u observe them closely, you will observe that they are quite different...(or they were intended to be quite different by a common user  #conspiracytheory)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Coming to political news. @magudi 
Goods and Services Tax: Punjab, AP raise red flag over ‘low’ revenue-neutral rate | The Indian Express
Even as the political slugfest continues to block the passage of the Constitution Amendment Bill for Goods and Services Tax (GST) in Rajya Sabha, several states have now raised red flags over the recently announced recommendations of the Centre-appointed committee on the revenue-neutral rate (RNR) for GST.

*Officials of Punjab and Andhra Pradesh governments, on Tuesday, voiced their concerns, saying that the RNR at 15-15.5 per cent, as recommended by Chief Economic Adviser Arvind Subramanian-led committee, is “low” and will hurt the states’ finances when GST is rolled out.*

“Some states would have high RNR and some would have low. *According to our estimates, Punjab should have a higher RNR and we have always taken that stand. I am yet to see the report, but an RNR of 15-15.5 per cent is low,*” finance minister of Punjab, P S Dhindsa, said. *A senior Andhra Pradesh government official said that while they are yet to study the report of the CEA-led committee, the recommendation of RNR of 15-15.5 per cent is very low for the state, which is already revenue deficit. The suggestion of removal of 1 per cent additional levy will also hurt a state like Andhra Pradesh, the official added.*

The CEA-led committee had recommended a RNR of 15-15.5 per cent and a standard GST rate of 17-18 per cent and removal of 1 per cent additional levy for inter-state trade of goods aimed at helping manufacturing states. The committee has also recommended keeping the GST rate out of the purview of Constitution, a demand which was also sought by the Congress in its eight-point dissent note to the Rajya Sabha select committee on finance. The Centre and the Opposition are also in talks with regard to establishment of dispute settlement authority. A state government official from Jharkhand, however, said the state’s finances will not be affected much as their revenues will also gain from proceeds of coal auctions.

Most states agree that the decision on the rollout of GST is now more of a political decision than an economic one. The state government officials are also awaiting the next meeting of the Empowered Committee of State Finance Ministers, the date for which is yet to be decided.

Touted as the country’s biggest indirect tax reform, the GST will subsume most Central and state levies including excise duty, service tax, value added tax, Central sales tax and could add as much as 2 percentage points to India’s gross domestic product.

The Constitutional Amendment Bill for GST is awaiting passage in the Upper House of Parliament, where the government does not have a majority. The Bill is expected to be tabled in the ongoing Winter Session. After passage from the Rajya Sabha, it needs to be ratified by 50 per cent of states.

The government is though working towards completing the work by March 31 next year to enable GST’s roll out from April 1, 2016.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Congrats to Andhra Pradesh for being the first state to reach the target of 1 CRORE LED BULBs
(currently at 1,20,88,868)
Execept Maharashtra at 53 lakhs! No other state comes close to even half that number!
National DELP Dashboard | EESL

BEE to showcase AP as model in energy saving - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Bang Galore said:


> @LaBong
> 
> Agree with your opinion on the Pakistan talks. I have made this point earlier. GoI & Modi may well be correct in taking this decision _(even if unpalatable to the likes of us) _but the almost crazy pendulum swinging looks like they treat the people as gullible fools _(which might well be the case but does not leave a pleasant taste in the mouth). _After all, no one asked them to take such hardline positions before. This is clearly a climbdown from GoI, they might well have their reasons but all they are now doing is putting lipstick on a pig.



Very disappointed with this flip-flop.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

LaBong said:


> Yes I have got along with people and also don't take internet forums very seriously. People generally become very aggressive when they log in to web.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Bongs who still support BJP after knowing the obvious ethnic hate of Bengalis among RWs? Cue to some folks in this thread!


Almost nobody in the RW hates Bengalis,mate. Yes they hate Commies & Mamata. But their hatred ends there.

But except @Sankranthi, I have never seen any RW internet karyakarta attack the entire community of Bengalis, & I will not support such nonsense ever or even remain an idle by-stander.



jaunty said:


> Very disappointed with this flip-flop.


They can't stick to a proper line/position when it comes to Pakistan..

I expected them to be more firm & have a proper,sensible policy towards them in place!(which they should have had many months back)!!

Add to that my anger/disappointment with this big U-turn!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shankranthi

jaunty said:


> Very disappointed with this flip-flop.



Don't worry, Modi will be nuking pakistan just to make you day. Happy ?



Darmashkian said:


> They can't stick to a proper line/position when it comes to Pakistan..
> 
> I expected them to be more firm & have a proper,sensible policy towards them in place!(which they should have had many months back)!!
> 
> Add to that my anger/disappointment with this big U-turn!



And what is your definition of "firm & proper sensible policy" ? Do enlighten us all.

Can you elaborate on what this "U TURN " is ?


----------



## Darmashkian

Some would say he should be taken to a Mental Hospital. 

The Congis are going to play the sympathy card here, how many here think it will work?

If it actually works despite the terrible job they have done.. Then India deserves the terrible rule of the Congress .

National Herald case: Rahul Gandhi prefers jail, say Congress sources | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

*Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhiprefers jail in the National Herald case and will not take bail or even sign a personal bond on December 19,* say party sources.

This strategy has been approved even by his mother and party president Sonia Gandhi, a source said*. She has given the go-ahead as the party believes that no crime has been committed and it would also create a sympathy wave and highlight Prime Minister Narendra Modi's "vindictiveness" not only against theCongress but all his opponents.*

However, Sonia will file for a bail bond because of her fragile health. The five other accused, including 86-year old treasurer Motilal Vora, will also do so, said sources.


On December 19, Rahul, along with his mother, will appear before a metropolitan magistrate here.

*Soon after returning from Tamil Nadu, Rahul outlined his party's strategy: to highlight the "political vendetta" of the government to garner sympathy.*

Coming out of Parliament on Wednesday, Rahul Gandhi said: "It's 100% political vendetta coming out of the PM's Office. It is their way of doing politics. We have full faith in the judiciary (to come clean in the National Herald case)."

In a massive blow to Sonia and Rahul, the Delhi high court had on Monday dismissed their pleas challenging the summons issued to them in the National Herald case, in which they have to appear before the trial court. The court observed that the actions of Congress office-bearers named in the case "smack of criminality".

BJP leader Dr Subramanian Swamy had filed a criminal case of cheating and misappropriation against them in February last year for allegedly usurping the defunct English daily National Herald's owner Associated Journals Limited's (AJL) property worth crores of rupees by forming a company in the name of Young India Limited.

Senior advocates and party leaders Abhishek Manu Singhvi and Kapil Sibal on Wednesday evening briefed the Congress MPs of both the Houses for an hour about the case in the Parliament House Annexe, assuring them not to be worried as there is "zero criminality" involved in the case since there has been "no cheating" as alleged by Dr Swamy because he has not shown who has been cheated.

Asked by MPs why they did not rush to the Supreme Court after a single-judge bench of the Delhi high court dismissed the case, the duo said they would wait for the outcome of the first date in the trial court of the metropolitan magistrate and then move the apex court against the high court judgment, which is full of errors as the judge even went to endorse Dr Swamy's reliance on a Bill still pending in Parliament for amending the Companies Act that proposes to change Section 8 to allow restructuring of companies.

Singhvi said that even if a Section 25 charitable company is dissolved, its assets can only go to another Section 25 company and not to anybody else Meanwhile, Rahul Gandhi and Opposition leader in the Rajya Sabha, Ghulam Nabi Azad, and Congress group leader in the Lok Sabha, Mallikarjun Kharge, made it clear that the Congress has "no grudge" against the judiciary, but was protesting against the government's "policy of vindictiveness".

Kharge got the opportunity, after a lot of struggle with Lok Sabha Speaker Sumitra Mahajan, to lash out at the government for the "_policy of suppression to harass the opposition leaders and frighten them"_.

Azad said that Dr Swamy, who had filed the case against the Gandhis, had also taken the matter to the Enforcement Directorate but its then chief was summarily removed after he gave a report to the government in August that there is no case of money-laundering.

Rajan S Katoch (59), a 1979 batch IAS officer of Madhya Pradesh cadre, who was given the third extension in June till to October was summarily removed after Dr Swamy alleged that he favoured Gandhis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> Almost nobody in the RW hates Bengalis,mate. Yes they hate Commies & Mamata. But their hatred ends there.
> 
> But except @Sankranthi, I have never seen any RW internet karyakarta attack the entire community of Bengalis, & I will not support such nonsense ever or even remain an idle by-stander.


For indrani and manvan,there are lot more similarities..eg,
1.hatred for Bengalis and Sikhs(uncommon phenomenon among sanghis)
2.both speaks Marathi
3.both speaks Kannada(though of nursery level)
4.calling others with names like bigot,kapish,low life etc(you can check)...
for id..if you use operamini/mobile,u c web,chrome,penguin or inbuilt browser..it shows different different id and location..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

mooppan said:


> For indrani and manvan,there are lot more similarities..eg,
> 1.hatred for Bengalis and Sikhs(uncommon phenomenon among sanghis)
> 2.both speaks Marathi
> 3.both speaks Kannada(though of nursery level)
> 4.calling others with names like bigot,kapish,low life etc(you can check)...
> for id..if you use operamini/mobile,u c web,chrome,penguin or inbuilt browser..it shows different different id and location..



I guess you have caught me  

I was hired by Zionist to spread chaos and mayhem.


----------



## magudi

India’s missing toilets: Built from public funds, exist only on paper | india | Hindustan Times

UPA toilet scam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Darmashkian said:


> They can't stick to a proper line/position when it comes to Pakistan..
> 
> I expected them to be more firm & have a proper,sensible policy towards them in place!(which they should have had many months back)!!
> 
> Add to that my anger/disappointment with this big U-turn!



Expect a few dead soldiers, or civilians or both and then we will be back to square one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

jaunty said:


> Expect a few dead soldiers, or civilians or both and then we will be back to square one.



Ya, its all Modi's fault. 

If we had suspended talks with pakistan these people would not have died. Incredible logic.


----------



## Jason bourne

Gaumukh to haridwar plastic banned #gangasudhi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Darmashkian said:


> Some would say he should be taken to a Mental Hospital.
> 
> The Congis are going to play the sympathy card here, how many here think it will work?
> 
> If it actually works despite the terrible job they have done.. Then India deserves the terrible rule of the Congress .
> 
> National Herald case: Rahul Gandhi prefers jail, say Congress sources | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> *Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhiprefers jail in the National Herald case and will not take bail or even sign a personal bond on December 19,* say party sources.
> 
> This strategy has been approved even by his mother and party president Sonia Gandhi, a source said*. She has given the go-ahead as the party believes that no crime has been committed and it would also create a sympathy wave and highlight Prime Minister Narendra Modi's "vindictiveness" not only against theCongress but all his opponents.*
> 
> However, Sonia will file for a bail bond because of her fragile health. The five other accused, including 86-year old treasurer Motilal Vora, will also do so, said sources.
> 
> 
> On December 19, Rahul, along with his mother, will appear before a metropolitan magistrate here.
> 
> *Soon after returning from Tamil Nadu, Rahul outlined his party's strategy: to highlight the "political vendetta" of the government to garner sympathy.*
> 
> Coming out of Parliament on Wednesday, Rahul Gandhi said: "It's 100% political vendetta coming out of the PM's Office. It is their way of doing politics. We have full faith in the judiciary (to come clean in the National Herald case)."
> 
> In a massive blow to Sonia and Rahul, the Delhi high court had on Monday dismissed their pleas challenging the summons issued to them in the National Herald case, in which they have to appear before the trial court. The court observed that the actions of Congress office-bearers named in the case "smack of criminality".
> 
> BJP leader Dr Subramanian Swamy had filed a criminal case of cheating and misappropriation against them in February last year for allegedly usurping the defunct English daily National Herald's owner Associated Journals Limited's (AJL) property worth crores of rupees by forming a company in the name of Young India Limited.
> 
> Senior advocates and party leaders Abhishek Manu Singhvi and Kapil Sibal on Wednesday evening briefed the Congress MPs of both the Houses for an hour about the case in the Parliament House Annexe, assuring them not to be worried as there is "zero criminality" involved in the case since there has been "no cheating" as alleged by Dr Swamy because he has not shown who has been cheated.
> 
> Asked by MPs why they did not rush to the Supreme Court after a single-judge bench of the Delhi high court dismissed the case, the duo said they would wait for the outcome of the first date in the trial court of the metropolitan magistrate and then move the apex court against the high court judgment, which is full of errors as the judge even went to endorse Dr Swamy's reliance on a Bill still pending in Parliament for amending the Companies Act that proposes to change Section 8 to allow restructuring of companies.
> 
> Singhvi said that even if a Section 25 charitable company is dissolved, its assets can only go to another Section 25 company and not to anybody else Meanwhile, Rahul Gandhi and Opposition leader in the Rajya Sabha, Ghulam Nabi Azad, and Congress group leader in the Lok Sabha, Mallikarjun Kharge, made it clear that the Congress has "no grudge" against the judiciary, but was protesting against the government's "policy of vindictiveness".
> 
> Kharge got the opportunity, after a lot of struggle with Lok Sabha Speaker Sumitra Mahajan, to lash out at the government for the "_policy of suppression to harass the opposition leaders and frighten them"_.
> 
> Azad said that Dr Swamy, who had filed the case against the Gandhis, had also taken the matter to the Enforcement Directorate but its then chief was summarily removed after he gave a report to the government in August that there is no case of money-laundering.
> 
> Rajan S Katoch (59), a 1979 batch IAS officer of Madhya Pradesh cadre, who was given the third extension in June till to October was summarily removed after Dr Swamy alleged that he favoured Gandhis.



This not 60's era, Rahul going to jail will not create much sympathy now, rather, it will create an impression among the common folks that he must have been involved in something wrong ( which is true also ). However, corruption charges have little impact in Indian politics, otherwise we wouldn't have so many utterly corrupt but popular politicians!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Shankranthi said:


> Ya, its all Modi's fault.
> 
> If we had suspended talks with pakistan these people would not have died. Incredible logic.



I am not a Modi @ss-kisser like you, or of any political party/personality for that matter. I supported him in his supposedly tough stance against Pakistan a couple of months ago. I can't suddenly change my position when nothing has changed on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

LaBong said:


> However I'm absolutely fine with plying cricket against Pakistan and letting their artists to work in India. We basically do play cricket against Pakistan in neutral countries and even play hockey in India as well, so don't understand this sham of not playing in India. And as far as artists goes, we should attract talents, it doesn't matter from where they are coming from. West benefited a lot from Nazi technology.



I disagree on cricket. Playing Pakistan in a bilateral series with Pakistan as a host guarantees huge revenues to the PCB. See no particular reason to help them financially.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Shankranthi said:


> Ya, its all Modi's fault.
> 
> If we had suspended talks with pakistan these people would not have died. Incredible logic.



Modi will be wasting his political capital in these talks, nothing will come out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shankranthi

jaunty said:


> I am not a *Modi @ss-kisser like you*, or of any political party/personality for that matter. I supported him in his supposedly tough stance against Pakistan a couple of months ago. I can't suddenly change my position when nothing has changed on the ground.



LOL ....... when you use Personal Attacks you know you have lost the debate 








How is holding talks a dilution of "Tough Stand" ? 

Tough stand means a PRINCIPLE driven Stand. not a Jingoist stand. ................. but hey ...... you guys are the "intellectuals" 


Maybe you can demonstrate a little bit of "tolerance' in this "rising Intolerance" .


----------



## Darmashkian

Party which was supposed to finish corruption in India is now standing behind some of the most corrupt people in our country when they are set to stand trial in court. 







Sorry I HAD to post this tweet here:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426378754974158848
----------------------------------------
A big WOW if this is true. I didn't know the Congress was a Real-Estate firm too  @fsayed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674803917499187200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674803429974372352----------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674630504331653124
An editorial in the Hindu on the National Herald scam




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
National Herald in the Telugu Media:-
Cartoon in the Eenadu
LOL!!    @itachii @mooppan @Srinivas @jaiind @Bombermanx1 @SamantK
For those who don't know Telugu, the dinosaur is the National Herald Scam & Sonia is playing the Indira Gandhi ki bahu card.
You can see the sweat on Sonia's face if you look carefully





Sakshi editorial:
Congress trying to evade National herald case is like trying to cover from sun with hand.
If Cong did no wrong in National herald why is it so afraid to face the courts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shankranthi

Rain Man said:


> Modi will be wasting his political capital in these talks, nothing will come out of it.



Political capital is a currency to be spent for the welfare of the Nation. 

Not to be kept in the bank like a foolish miser. 

If there is NO Talks, NOTHING will come of out that. IF there are Talks SOMETHING MAY come of of that. 

That is simple Game Theory. 

But to understand that you need to have a firm grasp on Logic and Reasoning.


----------



## Bang Galore

Jai Bharat said:


> What is the % chance of Sonia and Rahul getting convicted and jailed for their scams?



Only if they are very unlucky. Jayalalitha's case is a good example. We are still awaiting the verdict on Salman Khan but the observations of the judge are not looking good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Bang Galore said:


> Only if they are very unlucky. Jayalalitha's case is a good example. We are still awaiting the verdict on Salman Khan but the observations of the judge are not looking good.



Would be happy even if they are jailed for a short period like Jayalalitha or Salman Khan. That would be an improvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shankranthi

Rain Man said:


> This not 60's era, Rahul going to jail will not create much sympathy now, rather, it will create an impression among the common folks that he must have been involved in something wrong ( which is true also ). However, corruption charges have little impact in Indian politics, otherwise we wouldn't have so many utterly corrupt but popular politicians!!



Is that why Jagan Reddy became so Popular ? 



Bang Galore said:


> Only if they are very unlucky. Jayalalitha's case is a good example. We are still awaiting the verdict on Salman Khan but the observations of the judge are not looking good.



Jayalalitha was acquitted by Hight Court. Her case is now in Supreme court. 

Correct example is Lalu Yadav who stands Convicted and sentenced for 5 years yet is out on Bail


----------



## Darmashkian

The mere picture them standing in the court & being interrogated is enough to nearly destroy the credibility of the Italian & the imbecile.

But rest assured, the Gandhi Parivaar will do everything it can to make sure they don't end up inside jail & add to that the slow speed of the Indian Judicial System.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674806270910578688


jaunty said:


> Would be happy even if they are jailed for a short period like Jayalalitha or Salman Khan. That would be an improvement.


@Bang Galore @anant_s @Roybot
You have to see this amazing piece in the Business Standard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674800641105989632National Herald issue: How the Gandhi family revived Associated Journals | Business Standard News

Basically speaking there was never any scam  What we saw was the brilliant business acumen & entrepreneurship skills of the Gandhi Parivaar in function.

What idiots we Indians are. 

For others:-
Please check S Gurumurthy (@sgurumurthy) | Twitter taking this article & logically rebutting & proving it wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bang Galore

Shankranthi said:


> If there is NO Talks, NOTHING will come of out that. IF there are Talks SOMETHING MAY come of of that.



Mani Shankar Aiyar would surely approve. While I don't disagree, this is not very different from the argument that MMS & his government put out, one that was criticised severely by the BJP, including Modi. My point, which I have made earlier is not particularly critical of the steps being taken now by the Modi government but about the unnecessary harshness & stridency that was demonstrated publicly when they had no real intention of sticking by those statements. The Pakistanis had asked for FS meetings alongside the NSA meetings during the cancelled meeting in August. That was not agreed to but was accepted in the meeting at Bangkok. No issue with the meetings per se but very unnecessary to climb a pedestal for no real purpose. It may well turn out that there are very good reasons for the U turn but from the knowledge publicly available, it looks like a climbdown.



Shankranthi said:


> Jayalalitha was *acquitted *by Hight Court. Her case is now in Supreme court.



Exactly. It's why I'm pessimistic.



Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674806270910578688



Call me cynical but I don't have a good feeling about this.



jaunty said:


> Would be happy even if they are jailed for a short period like Jayalalitha or Salman Khan. That would be an improvement.



Except that, it would be spun off as a clear case of vendetta. You need a couple of politicians being sent to jail by the Supreme Court before we see any change.

All we get now is the trial judge sentencing them & the High Courts letting them off in some fairly dubious decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Bjp's gutter level floor management at display in parliament. Modi with a decisive mandate also seen whining that opposition not allowing parliament to function

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

@jaunty @Bang Galore the article is regarding the talks with paksitan


*'The talks in Bangkok, virtually on Indian terms, is an event where Pakistan seems to have blinked first,' says Colonel Anil A Athale (retd).
*
In the dying days of Rome, Edward Gibbon observed that public discourse was monopolised by 'actors, bards and acrobats.' Though certainly not in that kind of state, India exhibits these traits on many important issues. This is an attempt to carry out a rational dialogue on India-Pakistan relations. It needs to be reiterated that all through the Cold War, the antagonists, the then USSR and the US, never broke off their dialogue, carried out secretly in Warsaw.
Indian and Pakistan national security advisors and foreign secretaries had a 'secret meeting' in Bangkok and appear to have resumed the dialogue agreed to at Ufa, Russia, between the two prime ministers. The meeting can hardly be called secret since it was officially acknowledged to have taken place.
*At best these can be called 'unpublicised' talks. No sooner had the announcement been made, the media circus began in earnest with the ruling party defending it and the Opposition claiming that its stand of 'uninterrupted dialogue' policy has been vindicated.

Coming as it does in the wake of border tensions/firings and the disclosure of a *spy ring* in India, some have cried 'betrayal.' In reality, it was a great triumph for Indian diplomacy and a personal victory of sorts for the Modi government's tough posture.
By holding talks in a third country, the two sides deftly side-stepped the issue of the role of Kashmiri separatists. The last scheduled talks in Delhi broke up over the issue of Pakistani consultations with Kashmiri separatists.
By holding the talks unannounced and in a third country, that issue never arose. This is certainly an acknowledgement of Indian sensitivity over this issue.
More importantly, these talks have been resumed after India began a new policy of 'disproportionate' response to border firing by Pakistan. Despite the media hype in India about the suffering of the border population on the Indian side, the fact of the matter is that Pakistan suffered much greater damage.*
The border area on the Pakistani side is much more densely populated and lies close to the heartland of Punjab, especially the Sialkot sector. Through the escalation of border tensions, the *Modi government conveyed a message that it would not be satisfied with a 'proportionate' response but would go in for punishment to Pakistan*.
*This is not jingoism or warmongering, but a very necessary step needed to restore the credibility of Indian deterrence.*
Deterrence is a strategy of ensuring peace with a threat of certain and devastating retaliation. A deterrence strategy has two components: Capability and credibility. India has the capability to respond to security challenges, but our credibility suffered a major blow when in the wake of the 26/11 Mumbai terror attacks, India failed to retaliate.
The constant reiteration by misguided and naive peaceniks that talks and dialogue will continue despite the Mumbai attacks actually increased the probability of its recurrence.

*The biggest challenge before the Modi government was to restore the credibility of Indian deterrence to terror attacks. Mere statements not backed by actions were of no use. It is here that the retaliation on the border played a role in convincing Pakistan that the next time a Mumbai 26/11-like attack takes place, India will retaliate.*
It* appears that the Modi government has been successful in conveying to Pakistan and other world powers that not responding to the next Mumbai 26/11-like terror attack was not an option. It would mean political suicide for the Modi government that came to power on the promise of a robust national security policy.
Prime Minister Narendra Modi's no nonsense style and image as a tough leader with a full mandate played a role as well.*
Pakistan attempted a way out of this dilemma by floating the idea of tactical nuclear weapons, to be used against an Indian retaliatory attack. India has maintained that it does not distinguish between tactical and strategic nuclear weapons and any nuclear use will meet with the 'full force of an Indian retaliatory nuclear attack.'
This impasse between the two countries and Pakistan's escalation of a nuclear arms race set alarm bells ringing and provoked an adverse global reaction.
American think-tanks and the media (the venerable _New York Times_) have been unanimously critical of this Pakistani move. The world is aware that even a limited nuclear exchange within South Asia will have a devastating impact on the world environment, already in a fragile state due to global warming.
In addition to the fear of a nuclear winter, the world is concerned that the use of nuclear weapons in South Asia will break the taboo, which has been in place since Hiroshima and Nagasaki. The genuine fear is that this will usher an age of nuclear anarchy, with unforeseen consequences.
The scenario of a Pakistan origin terror attack in India, a retaliatory attack by Indians in response and the Pakistani use of nuclear weapons against the attacking Indians, leading to a full-fledged nuclear war in South Asia has backfired on Pakistan.
*The talks held in Bangkok, virtually on Indian terms, is an event where Pakistan seems to have blinked first. In this game of chicken, it is the first time after Kargil in 1999 that India seems to have had the better of Pakistan.*

This may also signal the end of the successful Pakistani strategy of calculated irrationality (colourfully described as the 'Mad Mullah' strategy by the _Washington Post_ in 1987). The basic premise of this was that Pakistan is irrational and therefore prone to aggression unmindful of the consequences and therefore India as a rational and peace-loving nation must make concessions!
By insisting that while India is peace-loving but has no choice but to retaliate, India has for the time being negated the Pakistani advantage with the help of global pressure.
It is speculation, but one feels that in Bangkok, Pakistan must indeed have given assurances that it will rein in non-State actors like the Lashkar-e-Tayiba. *Whether the talks succeed or fail will depend on the internal dynamics of Pakistan between the rationalists and fanatics and between politicians and the hawkish army.*
For the first time after Kargil, India has the better of Pakistan - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

LaBong said:


> If anything Pakistan has ramped up their terrorist activities in Kashmir, border incursion has gone up, every week soldiers die in Kashmir.





LaBong said:


> Pakistan always complain and then send thousand of more terrorists, i can post stats as to how army casuality and border incursion have gone up, but you can always google. So yes breast beating.



A nagging kid who is habituated to get whatever he demands if he cries hard and throws tantrums, will continue with his strategy and end up becoming a spoiled brat. If one wants to change that, he should say a firm 'no' and hold his ground no matter how much the kid cries. The kid will surely increase his crying and create a bigger scene as that's the only 'successful' strategy he knows, but one should keep firm on his stand, maybe hold the kid tight if he is resorting to throwing around things, or maybe a tight slap in typical desi style if he is uncontrolable....repeat this a few times, and the kid will realize that his blackmailing strategy isn't working anymore, and quit it and become civil.

I thought this was Modi's strategy with Pakistan, and it was different from the rather unsuccessful line we took so far with Pakistan. This strategy was likely to increase hostility from the Pakistani side for some years, and it did increase, but if we have continued with our strategy of no-talk-till-guns-stop and firing back to their provocations, that would have forced Pakistan to think and act differently, probably in a more civil manner. But the increasing hostility from Pakistan was not a 'failure' of Modi's strategy of no-talk.

I think Modi should have continued with his previous stand, talks will result in nothing in any case. However, we don't know what transpired in the back channel talks.



Shankranthi said:


> Political capital is a currency to be spent for the welfare of the Nation.
> 
> Not to be kept in the bank like a foolish miser.
> 
> If there is NO Talks, NOTHING will come of out that. IF there are Talks SOMETHING MAY come of of that.
> 
> That is simple Game Theory.
> 
> But to understand that you need to have a firm grasp on Logic and Reasoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shankranthi

Bang Galore said:


> Mani Shankar Aiyar would surely approve. While I don't disagree, this is not very different from the argument that MMS & his government put out, one that was criticised severely by the BJP, including Modi. My point, which I have made earlier is not particularly critical of the steps being taken now by the Modi government but about the unnecessary harshness & stridency that was demonstrated publicly when they had no real intention of sticking by those statements. The Pakistanis had asked for FS meetings alongside the NSA meetings during the cancelled meeting in August. That was not agreed to but was accepted in the meeting at Bangkok. No issue with the meetings per se but very unnecessary to climb a pedestal for no real purpose. It may well turn out that there are very good reasons for the U turn but from the knowledge publicly available, it looks like a climbdown.



MSA approval or disapproval is irrelevant.

1. MMS had no principle guiding their talks with pakistan. THAT is what was criticised not the talks itself. Just because most idiots failed to understand it, does not make it any less true. Foreign policy is not guided by the lowest denominator.

The harshness is the result of talking blunt, not of disinterest in talks. Stridency was a result of being driven by principles. Again if some people cannot understand the difference then modi govt. is not responsible.

GoI stand always has been to have substantive talks on ALL subject provided the terrorism stops. This however means that if pakistan wanst to talk about kashir, it has to stop terrorism.

All other matters are to be discussed in National interests. This will involve agreements on a common stand on Climate control where Indnia is a Leader representing 88 odd countries, Pakistan included. Recently China too has broken up from US and has come and join India group.

To gain this leadership means India will have to concede some space to pakistan and maybe pak govt. has asked for resumption of cricket to show its domestic audience that it got something bac, from India.

That does make India look soft on Terror, but it also makes India look Strong during Climate change discussions and can guide global policies that is in OUR best interests. During MMS time, India was seen as an obstructionist. Today India is seen as a Global leader.

Once the COP21 ends, India can go back to being hard on Terror, bt COP 21 is and should be our immediate concern.

2. During SCO when Modi and NS met, it was decided that first the ministers will meet, then the NSA will meet and then the Secretary will meet. Only they decided to speak only on Terror.

Pakistan however was not able to sell this domestically so it had to seek a way to pull out of this commitment.

What happened is history. They refused to provide dates for NSA level talks and instead direcly wanted to go with FS level talk. India refused to play ball.

This time pakistan has honoured its commitment and has set up the NSA talks. The meeting happened on 6th Dec. went on for 4 hrs so one assumes it was productive.

The next was FS talk which happened on 8th Dec under the cover of a "conference".

All in All India got what it wanted and paksitan got what it wanted. I fail to see the loss here.

What is the climb down here ? Spell it out for us.



> Exactly. It's why I'm pessimistic.



Dr. swamy did not press for Jaya's conviction the second time. He gave her space to create an escape route.

No such luck for Sonia. Dr. Swamy is out to get her and make her weep blood. He will take this right up to SC and public pressure is HUGE on the judges so they cannot be seen to play favourites either.

Still time will tell.


----------



## Bang Galore

noksss said:


> @jaunty @Bang Galore the article is regarding the talks with paksitan
> 
> 
> *'The talks in Bangkok, virtually on Indian terms, is an event where Pakistan seems to have blinked first,' says Colonel Anil A Athale (retd).
> *
> In the dying days of Rome, Edward Gibbon observed that public discourse was monopolised by 'actors, bards and acrobats.' Though certainly not in that kind of state, India exhibits these traits on many important issues. This is an attempt to carry out a rational dialogue on India-Pakistan relations. It needs to be reiterated that all through the Cold War, the antagonists, the then USSR and the US, never broke off their dialogue, carried out secretly in Warsaw.
> Indian and Pakistan national security advisors and foreign secretaries had a 'secret meeting' in Bangkok and appear to have resumed the dialogue agreed to at Ufa, Russia, between the two prime ministers. The meeting can hardly be called secret since it was officially acknowledged to have taken place.
> *At best these can be called 'unpublicised' talks. No sooner had the announcement been made, the media circus began in earnest with the ruling party defending it and the Opposition claiming that its stand of 'uninterrupted dialogue' policy has been vindicated.
> 
> Coming as it does in the wake of border tensions/firings and the disclosure of a *spy ring* in India, some have cried 'betrayal.' In reality, it was a great triumph for Indian diplomacy and a personal victory of sorts for the Modi government's tough posture.
> By holding talks in a third country, the two sides deftly side-stepped the issue of the role of Kashmiri separatists. The last scheduled talks in Delhi broke up over the issue of Pakistani consultations with Kashmiri separatists.
> By holding the talks unannounced and in a third country, that issue never arose. This is certainly an acknowledgement of Indian sensitivity over this issue.
> More importantly, these talks have been resumed after India began a new policy of 'disproportionate' response to border firing by Pakistan. Despite the media hype in India about the suffering of the border population on the Indian side, the fact of the matter is that Pakistan suffered much greater damage.*
> The border area on the Pakistani side is much more densely populated and lies close to the heartland of Punjab, especially the Sialkot sector. Through the escalation of border tensions, the *Modi government conveyed a message that it would not be satisfied with a 'proportionate' response but would go in for punishment to Pakistan*.
> *This is not jingoism or warmongering, but a very necessary step needed to restore the credibility of Indian deterrence.*
> Deterrence is a strategy of ensuring peace with a threat of certain and devastating retaliation. A deterrence strategy has two components: Capability and credibility. India has the capability to respond to security challenges, but our credibility suffered a major blow when in the wake of the 26/11 Mumbai terror attacks, India failed to retaliate.
> The constant reiteration by misguided and naive peaceniks that talks and dialogue will continue despite the Mumbai attacks actually increased the probability of its recurrence.
> 
> *The biggest challenge before the Modi government was to restore the credibility of Indian deterrence to terror attacks. Mere statements not backed by actions were of no use. It is here that the retaliation on the border played a role in convincing Pakistan that the next time a Mumbai 26/11-like attack takes place, India will retaliate.*
> It* appears that the Modi government has been successful in conveying to Pakistan and other world powers that not responding to the next Mumbai 26/11-like terror attack was not an option. It would mean political suicide for the Modi government that came to power on the promise of a robust national security policy.
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi's no nonsense style and image as a tough leader with a full mandate played a role as well.*
> Pakistan attempted a way out of this dilemma by floating the idea of tactical nuclear weapons, to be used against an Indian retaliatory attack. India has maintained that it does not distinguish between tactical and strategic nuclear weapons and any nuclear use will meet with the 'full force of an Indian retaliatory nuclear attack.'
> This impasse between the two countries and Pakistan's escalation of a nuclear arms race set alarm bells ringing and provoked an adverse global reaction.
> American think-tanks and the media (the venerable _New York Times_) have been unanimously critical of this Pakistani move. The world is aware that even a limited nuclear exchange within South Asia will have a devastating impact on the world environment, already in a fragile state due to global warming.
> In addition to the fear of a nuclear winter, the world is concerned that the use of nuclear weapons in South Asia will break the taboo, which has been in place since Hiroshima and Nagasaki. The genuine fear is that this will usher an age of nuclear anarchy, with unforeseen consequences.
> The scenario of a Pakistan origin terror attack in India, a retaliatory attack by Indians in response and the Pakistani use of nuclear weapons against the attacking Indians, leading to a full-fledged nuclear war in South Asia has backfired on Pakistan.
> *The talks held in Bangkok, virtually on Indian terms, is an event where Pakistan seems to have blinked first. In this game of chicken, it is the first time after Kargil in 1999 that India seems to have had the better of Pakistan.*
> 
> This may also signal the end of the successful Pakistani strategy of calculated irrationality (colourfully described as the 'Mad Mullah' strategy by the _Washington Post_ in 1987). The basic premise of this was that Pakistan is irrational and therefore prone to aggression unmindful of the consequences and therefore India as a rational and peace-loving nation must make concessions!
> By insisting that while India is peace-loving but has no choice but to retaliate, India has for the time being negated the Pakistani advantage with the help of global pressure.
> It is speculation, but one feels that in Bangkok, Pakistan must indeed have given assurances that it will rein in non-State actors like the Lashkar-e-Tayiba. *Whether the talks succeed or fail will depend on the internal dynamics of Pakistan between the rationalists and fanatics and between politicians and the hawkish army.*
> For the first time after Kargil, India has the better of Pakistan - Rediff.com India News



This is an very optimistic view, one that I personally see no basis for. Time will tell.



Shankranthi said:


> Dr. swamy did not press for Jaya's conviction. He gave her space to great an escape route.



Not just about Swami, he had very little to do with the High court decision. The decision was extremely dubious with some very fuzzy maths involved. Why I remain very pessimistic.


----------



## Shankranthi

Rain Man said:


> A nagging kid who is habituated to get whatever he demands if he cries hard and throws tantrums, will continue with his strategy and end up becoming a spoiled brat. If one wants to change that, he should say a firm 'no' and hold his ground no matter how much the kid cries. The kid will surely increase his crying and create a bigger scene as that's the only 'successful' strategy he knows, but one should keep firm on his stand, maybe hold the kid tight if he is resorting to throwing around things, or maybe a tight slap in typical desi style if he is uncontrolable....repeat this a few times, and the kid will realize that his blackmailing strategy isn't working anymore, and quit it and become civil.
> 
> I thought this was Modi's strategy with Pakistan, and it was different from the rather unsuccessful line we took so far with Pakistan. This strategy was likely to increase hostility from the Pakistani side for some years, and it did increase, but if we have continued with our strategy of no-talk-till-guns-stop and firing back to their provocations, that would have forced Pakistan to think and act differently, probably in a more civil manner. But the increasing hostility from Pakistan was not a 'failure' of Modi's strategy of no-talk.
> 
> I think Modi should have continued with his previous stand, talks will result in nothing in any case. However, we don't know what transpired in the back channel talks.



I am not sure if you are talking to me, if you are there is a FATAL flaw in your theory. 

The Child in your example is NOT a normal child. Its a child with a Dissociative identity disorder, better know as Split Personality. 

That is why you can NEVER know WHICH personality controls that child. 

The best way to cure DID (Dissociative identity disorder) is to encourage the strongest and positive personality to take over and make it the permanent identity of that child. 

Second option is to kill that child or lock it up forever. That was tried with North korea and it has not worked out well. Its a bad plan. 

Now use the same example to figure out what is the best way forward.



Bang Galore said:


> Not just about Swami, he had very little to do with the High court decision. The decision was extremely dubious with some very fuzzy maths involved. Why I remain very pessimistic.



Without Dr. Swamy there was no pressure on the prosecution to perform. When the prosecution will not present its case strongly, the High court will have NO OPTION but to release the accused. If we add Judicial corruption into the mix, the rest may be more clear. But that is unknown.


----------



## noksss

Bang Galore said:


> This is an very optimistic view, one that I personally see no basis for. Time will tell..



Exactly the point of the author he did point out that everything depends on how the internal dynamics of Pakistan and PA's response to this . However the main point is India is having talks on it own terms which I feel is not bending to Pakistan like what congress have been doing


----------



## Darmashkian

Hehe @Bombermanx1 @SarthakGanguly @Koovie  

Woman speakers missing here! - The Hindu

*A Seminar organised to discuss role of Muslim women has none representing them. The hall itself was segregated for men and women clad in burkha.*
*



*
The stage was set and the seminar’s topic was the ‘Role of Muslim Women in the Changing World on national-level’. And the venue was the Urdu Ghar, which is in the heart of the old city at Moghalpura. *It might sound empowering, but it lacked something very important: women speakers.*

*How a seminar can be held on the role of women without actually having even one woman to speak on the issue itself was perhaps not lost on the speakers,* who participated in the Urdu and Persian seminar here on Tuesday.

In fact, at the venue, the irony of the situation could not have been more apparent, as the hall itself was segregated for men and women clad in burkha.

And* though the seminar’s topic did not sound religious, it was in fact an ‘us versus them’ kind of discussion, in which about a dozen of Muslim scholars and clerics participated in. *For example, Dr. Syed Tanveer Khuda Numaee, former head of the Persian Department, Osmania University, in his talk, talked about the mistreatment of women a few centuries ago in the West, and lamented the loss of the Islamic Caliphate in the 1920s.

*Between Dr. Numaee and the other speakers, contemporary matters concerning Muslim women in India were not even brought up.*

Some of those who spoke at the seminar were Mufti Mohd. Hasnuddin, head Mufti, Jamaitul Mominath, Dr. Abdul Hameed Akber, head of the Urdu and Persian Department, Gulbarga University, Akhter Abbas, a scholar from the Jamaitul Mustafa Al Aalamia, Iran, among others.

During his talk, Dr. Numaee also blamed Mohammed Reza Pehlawi, the former king of Iran, for Muslim women choosing to not wear the veil in the country before the Islamic revolution.

T*he only thing involving a woman in the event was a performance by a woman, who sang a song. But, even that did not happen on the stage, as she was given a mike to sing where she was standing.*

“T_hey never call women to speak during such events. Participation by Muslim women used to be higher in the 1980s, when the front rows were reserved for them. In fact, now you won’t see a mixed Muslim or Urdu event_,” said Jamila Nishat, who runs the Shaheen Resource Centre in the old city. *She added that even if women want to participate in such programmes, they are often jeered at, deterring them.* The organisers however, did not wish to comment.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"T*he only thing involving a woman in the event was a performance by a woman, who sang a song. But, even that did not happen on the stage, as she was given a mike to sing where she was standing."  ....*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bang Galore

Shankranthi said:


> MSA approval or disapproval is irrelevant.
> 
> 1. MMS had no principle guiding their talks with pakistan. THAT is what was criticised not the talks itself. Just because most idiots failed to understand it, does not make it any less true. Foreign policy is not guided by the lowest denominator.
> 
> The harshness is the result of talking blunt, not of disinterest in talks. Stridency was a result of being driven by principles. Again if some people cannot understand the difference then modi govt. is not responsible.
> 
> GoI stand always has been to have substantive talks on ALL subject provided the terrorism stops. This however means that if pakistan wanst to talk about kashir, it has to stop terrorism.
> 
> All other matters are to be discussed in National interests. This will involve agreements on a common stand on Climate control where Indnia is a Leader representing 88 odd countries, Pakistan included. Recently China too has broken up from US and has come and join India group.
> 
> To gain this leadership means India will have to concede some space to pakistan and maybe pak govt. has asked for resumption of cricket to show its domestic audience that it got something bac, from India.
> 
> That does make India look soft on Terror, but it also makes India look Strong during Climate change discussions and can guide global policies that is in OUR best interests. During MMS time, India was seen as an obstructionist. Today India is seen as a Global leader.
> 
> Once the COP21 ends, India can go back to being hard on Terror, bt COP 21 is and should be our immediate concern.
> 
> 2. During SCO when Modi and NS met, it was decided that first the ministers will meet, then the NSA will meet and then the Secretary will meet. Only they decided to speak only on Terror.
> 
> Pakistan however was not able to sell this domestically so it had to seek a way to pull out of this commitment.
> 
> What happened is history. They refused to provide dates for NSA level talks and instead direcly wanted to go with FS level talk. India refused to play ball.
> 
> This time pakistan has honoured its commitment and has set up the NSA talks. The meeting happened on 6th Dec. went on for 4 hrs so one assumes it was productive.
> 
> The next was FS talk which happened on 8th Dec under the cover of a "conference".
> 
> All in All India got what it wanted and paksitan got what it wanted. I fail to see the loss here.
> 
> What is the climb down here ? Spell it out for us.



During the cancelled NSA talks, the Pakistanis had a couple of points they were making. One was that India's position of talks on terror & Modi's formulation of no talks on other issues before India is satisfied on the terrorism front was not acceptable to them. They pointed out that India could put off all talks on other issues permanently by the logic of that argument. Hence they insisted on bringing in other issues & finally made an offer to have the FS meet alongside the NSA where they could atleast prepare a road-map for the discussions on other issues. India refused, Sushma Swaraj made that clear as also a statement on no talks being held in a 3rd country.

What has happened now is that the FS's met alongside the NSA's in a 3rd country & the joint declaration left it open to interpretation, the discussions on Kashmir. Exactly the formulation that Pakistan had asked for in August and was refused.

Regardless of whether the discussions were productive or not, the ink was hardly dry and with no obvious proof of Pakistani intentions on terror, let alone actual actions, India then upgraded the discussions to FM level _(there was an available option to send MoS MEA, V.K. Singh) _where they have now decided that the FS's will talk to prepare a roadmap for future talks. Almost taken out of the Pakistani playbook.

I have no issues with the steps taken, I think they are as valid as the policy to refuse dialogue till certain conditions were met but what is jarring is that the transition from the second to the first has happened without any known change in the Pakistani position. Essentially, we are telling the Pakistanis that there are no red lines that we will not roll back, that this government is essentially no different on diplomacy than the previous one. I also think that if the government had decided to alter its position, the transition could have happened slowly. Why this tearing hurry to go from one end of the spectrum to the other.



noksss said:


> However the main point is India is having talks on it own terms which I feel is not bending to Pakistan like what congress have been doing



I beg to disagree.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Salman Khan Acquitted By Bombay High Court In 2002 Hit-And-Run Case*

Salman Khan Acquitted By Bombay High Court In 2002 Hit-And-Run Case


 ..and someone was asking if the Gandhis would be convicted..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Darmashkian said:


> The mere picture them standing in the court & being interrogated is enough to nearly destroy the credibility of the Italian & the imbecile.


is there any left?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

skyisthelimit said:


> What is TDK?




Tadika, The lady monster m the sister of Ravan.


----------



## anant_s

Darmashkian said:


> But rest assured, the Gandhi Parivaar will do everything it can to make sure they don't end up inside jail & add to that the slow speed of the Indian Judicial System.


i guess this could work out as a bargaining chip for several issues later on in Parliament.


----------



## Shankranthi

Bang Galore said:


> During the cancelled NSA talks, the Pakistanis had a couple of points they were making. One was that India's position of talks on terror & Modi's formulation of no talks on other issues before India is satisfied on the terrorism front was not acceptable to them. They pointed out that India could put off all talks on other issues permanently by the logic of that argument. Hence they insisted on bringing in other issues & finally made an offer to have the FS meet alongside the NSA where they could atleast prepare a road-map for the discussions on other issues. India refused, Sushma Swaraj made that clear as also a statement on no talks being held in a 3rd country.



Modi's philosophy has been "no substantial talks can be held over the din of gun fire."

There is no shift in this principle. However there has to be a common mechanism over which the reduction in terror can be substantially measured. Since India and the world has been unable and unwilling to penalize pakistan on Terror, the second best approach would be open a door to let our pressure work and let pakistan come back to us with a concrete agenda.

This pressure by India has worked and now pakistan is willing to talk to India on our terms. Naturally they would want something in return and that is inclusion of kashmir in the talks.

Do you have a link that showed pakistan wanted NSA with FS level talks together in August 2015 ? Even then this was not agreed upon.

Sushma's statement on 3rd country was mean to not have any other nation get INVOLVED in our bilater talks. That still holds true. Thailand was chose so that NSA could meet outside the glare of the press and pakistan could avoid the hurriyat without any backlash at home. The idea of NSA meeting was to talk on Terror. The FS met on other issues.




> What has happened now is that the FS's met alongside the NSA's in a 3rd country & the joint declaration left it open to interpretation, the discussions on Kashmir. Exactly the formulation that Pakistan had asked for in August and was refused.



The joint deceleration is not an agreement, its just an acknowledgement of the list of items that was discussed during the meeting. It is never specific, its always ambiguous, so what is the issue ?





> Regardless of whether the discussions were productive or not, the ink was hardly dry and with no obvious proof of Pakistani intentions on terror, let alone actual actions, India then upgraded the discussions to FM level _(there was an available option to send MoS MEA, V.K. Singh) _where they have now decided that the FS's will talk to prepare a roadmap for future talks. Almost taken out of the Pakistani playbook.



The talks on FS level is for mutual interest. India cannot let its self interest be held hostage to terror and pakistani terrorism. I don't see how that is pakistani playbook. Their playbook is to keep talks hostage to terror.

OUR playbook is to delink it from terror and put pressure on pakistan to end terror not from "talks" but by ACTION. National and International.

You are confusing the play here. This is what INDIA WANTS. Not what pakistan wants.

India will continue to put pressure and pakistan will keep coming back to us to ease off the pressure and in return we will continue to seek steps that reduce Terrorism.



> I have no issues with the steps taken, I think they are as valid as the policy to refuse dialogue till certain conditions were met but what is jarring is that the transition from the second to the first has happened without any known change in the Pakistani position. Essentially, we are telling the Pakistanis that there are no red lines that we will not roll back, that this government is essentially no different on diplomacy than the previous one. I also think that if the government had decided to alter its position, the transition could have happened slowly, why this tearing hurry to go from one end of the spectrum to the other.



You were expecting the Terror to end before talks could resume

But if Terror ends we have NOTHING to talk about. The whole premise is wrong.

Modi's policy is to end Terror for any SUBSTANTIAL engagement to take place. The roadmap the FS has revealed probably gives a clear picture about what India expects for talks to resume and what pakistan hopes in return.

That is the way to go.

The Red line is that Terror has to decrease as per the Roadmap for our engagement to expand and NO THIRD PARTY Involvement which includes the Hurriyat. How has that been erased or Moved ? The Red Line is pakistan is expected to stick to its commitments if it wants to be taken seriously by India.

All those Red lines still exist.

There is an tearing hurry to END TERRORISM. I do not see how that is a bad thing.


----------



## Bang Galore

Shankranthi said:


> Do you have a link that showed pakistan wanted NSA with FS level talks together in August 2015 ? Even then this was not agreed upon.



Pakistan wanted foreign secretaries to talk on Kashmir on the fringes of NSA-level dialogue - Times of India



> The FS met on other issues.



They were in the same room during the same meeting.







_*"*
Swaraj said India was prepared to discuss all outstanding issues, including Kashmir—as envisaged by the ‘Renewed Dialogue’ and the earlier ‘Composite Dialogue’ process—*only if the two sides were able to bring about an improvement in bilateral atmospherics by ensuring an end to terrorism. *“Dialogue cannot take place if there is the sound of gunfire,” she said, quoting Prime Minister Narendra Modi. That is why the Ufa statement had said the NSA-level talks would focus on terror, she added."_


The Talks Are Off, Now Get Ready for India-Pakistan Relations to Enter Free Fall | The Wire


_Slightly off-topic:_
Btw, do you recognise the 2nd guy from the right in the photo? Modi seem to have sent in the whole cavalry.....


----------



## magudi

Indira Gandhi’s 1978 template may not work for Congress chief now : The Hindu - Mobile edition


----------



## Jason bourne

Bang Galore said:


> Only if they are very unlucky. Jayalalitha's case is a good example. We are still awaiting the verdict on Salman Khan but the observations of the judge are not looking good.





Agar Salman ko jail ho jaati to mera paiso pe se vishwas uth jaata..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674892893681614849

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shankranthi

Bang Galore said:


> Pakistan wanted foreign secretaries to talk on Kashmir on the fringes of NSA-level dialogue - Times of India
> 
> They were in the same room during the same meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*"*
> Swaraj said India was prepared to discuss all outstanding issues, including Kashmir—as envisaged by the ‘Renewed Dialogue’ and the earlier ‘Composite Dialogue’ process—*only if the two sides were able to bring about an improvement in bilateral atmospherics by ensuring an end to terrorism. *“Dialogue cannot take place if there is the sound of gunfire,” she said, quoting Prime Minister Narendra Modi. That is why the Ufa statement had said the NSA-level talks would focus on terror, she added."_
> 
> The Talks Are Off, Now Get Ready for India-Pakistan Relations to Enter Free Fall | The Wire
> 
> _Slightly off-topic:_
> Btw, do you recognise the 2nd guy from the right in the photo? Modi seem to have sent in the whole cavalry.....



I meant proof for pakistan asking for NSA and FS in AUGUST as per you claims. I am aware of the December meet. 

We remain ignorant about the steps pakistan has taken to improve the bilateral atmosphere and are second guessing the govt. and assuming an step down. 

Maybe pakitan offered unilateral support to India during COP21 to improve the atmosphere. Maybe they helped India arrest a few ISI / Terror operatives. We can only second guess what happened. 

Going with full strength for talks seems to indicate a substantial level of engagement. It could also be proof that Indian strategy is working. 

That seems more probably that to assume its pakistani strategy that seems to be working.


----------



## Bang Galore

Shankranthi said:


> I meant proof for pakistan asking for NSA and FS in AUGUST as per you claims. I am aware of the December meet.



Err....Did put up the link


Pakistan wanted foreign secretaries to talk on Kashmir on the fringes of NSA-level dialogue - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Bang Galore said:


> I disagree on cricket. Playing Pakistan in a bilateral series with Pakistan as a host guarantees huge revenues to the PCB. See no particular reason to help them financially.


Not in Pakistan, Im talking about playing in India.


----------



## Bang Galore

LaBong said:


> Not in Pakistan, Im talking about playing in India.



There is no issue about playing in India except that once they do, it would be seen as churlish to refuse them a tour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

What did we gain out of stopping the cricket tour with pakistan ? Nothing.

It was done to demonstrate our solidarity with our dead and dying soldiers. Re - Starting it is a bad idea.

It sends out a message that its business as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian still no tweet from top editors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

To Protest against the Continuous Arrogance and Threats of Congress President Sonia Gandhi we are trending 

#SoniaMafia today at 7:10 PM.

Request all nationalists to support and give her befitting reply


----------



## Rangila

*Supreme Court nod to laws of Bihar, Orissa to confiscate assets of babus *

The Supreme Court has upheld the constitutional validity of two laws of Bihar and Odisha which allow confiscation of properties of the accused in corruption cases, including those occupying high public or political office, saying a "social calamity" like graft has become a "national economic terror". 

Read more at:
Supreme Court nod to laws of Bihar, Orissa to confiscate assets of babus - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

For many years now, people have seen YouTube videos where you are seen targeting the Nehru-Gandhi family for various reasons — for their educational background, for the alleged dubious dealings they had had at different places, etc. Do you have something personal against this family?

Not really. When you are fighting an enemy you think is bad for the country, all dimensions of that person’s life are important. It’s there in most democratic countries. (Bill) Clinton, whether he had an affair with (Monica) Lewinsky or not — they brought it all out in the open! Mahatma Gandhi had said ‘there is no such thing for a public person as a public life and a private life. Yes, there are, for instance, supposing I have a quarrel with my wife — that may not be part of my public life; it does not impinge on society. But if you have, say, slept with a Pakistani spy — although there are arguments of mutual consent, blah blah, which the liberal society justifies — it has a public interest value.

You believe this family is that dangerous?

This family is totally anti-national as far as India is concerned. (but) I must tell you this much: Rajiv Gandhi and I were very, very close friends, extremely close friends. In Parliament when Indira Gandhi was the Prime Minister, he used to sit next to me along the aisle. After he lost office, he and I used to meet at 2 am everyday for two hours. So I know almost everything about the circumstances in which he got married, and what the relationship between the two (Rajiv and Sonia) was.

I cannot say I am anti-Nehru-Gandhi family per se, but I certainly was, from Day 1 (anti-Nehru). Even when I was a school student, I took an intuitive dislike for Jawaharlal Nehru. There was no explanation. I just had it! The dislike was continuous as I learnt more and more about him. I was dead against Indira Gandhi till she returned to power in 1980. She made very strenuous efforts to befriend me — largely because of Rajiv Gandhi’s influence. Towards the time before her death, she and I were good friends. She and I used to meet off and on, and she used to take my view; she certainly took my help on China. And so, I won’t say, in her last days, she and I were opposed to each other, although I didn’t think too much of her.

INDIA-KASHMIR-GANDHI ANNIVERSARY

I thought well of Rajiv. He was a great patriot, thought he would make a great Prime Minister if he came back for the second time around, and I supported him. Openly, on the floor of Parliament, (I said) he didn’t get the Bofors money, (Ottavio) Quattrocchi (Sonia’s close friend) got it, and these were proved quite later, too late.

When I had not researched her (Sonia’s) background, I was friendly with her. But she is a total actress. When she wants to be friends, she will be great friends with you. At the time when (PV) Narasimha Rao had literally sidelined her — I was a great friend of Narasimha Rao; I had a ministerial rank position in his government as the chairman of a commission — she used to meet me once a week for tea. She, in fact, told me, ‘I’m more Sicilian than an Indian.’ I said, ‘Why do you say that?’ She said, ‘Indians like to be kicked.’ That’s what she told me. ‘Whereas you are a ruthless person,’ she told me. Because at that time I was giving a hard time to (J) Jayalalithaa! Real hard time, you see. I was filing cases left, right and centre.

So, she told me she was more of a Sicilian. And in my last meeting with her, I said, ‘This is my last meeting with you; I’ll never meet you again.’ I told her that ‘you told me you were more Sicilian than Indian’ and ‘now I’ll tell you what a Sicilian is’.

Through Rajiv Gandhi I came to know that she had a long-term association with the George Habash group of Palestinians and she used to send money to them. Once when Rajiv Gandhi was out of power, he made me fly to Tunisia and meet Yasser Arafat to inquire whether the money is reaching or not.

Sonia Gandhi made you fly to Tunisia?

No, Rajiv Gandhi did. I’ll tell you the exact date: 10 October 1990. I flew to Tunisia and met Yasser Arafat who was underground, which means special arrangements had to be made. I was received at the airport and taken to his hideout. Only because she (Sonia) was pestering him (Rajiv) to find out whether the money, after they ceased to be in power, was reaching the Palestinian families that had lost their sons in suicide bomb attacks.

Was that Indian money reaching them?

I don’t know. I didn’t ask. I assume it’s not. I really value Indian money. Dollars, probably pounds (sterling)!

Now, George Habash is a Christian group, but it’s also the group that trained the LTTE. Their connection with the LTTE ended when the Supreme Court held four people guilty to such an extent that they should be hanged; they should be executed; capital punishment should be given to them. She wrote a letter to the President saying that they should not be, and then later on sent her daughter to meet one of the assassins.

Since I was very fond of Rajiv, I couldn’t stomach it. Then I started doing the research. Therefore, to say that I have a pathological hatred for the Nehru-Gandhi family is not correct. Yes, I never liked Nehru, but that was pure policy. And, of course, I later on came to know that he gave up the offer of the UN Security Council, and then what he did on Kashmir, and the files I saw when I was one of the senior-most ministers in the Chandrashekhar government. All this only bolstered that view.

Indira Gandhi, I told you, was a good friend from 1981 to 1984 when she was assassinated. And Rajiv was a buddy. If Rajiv trusted anybody outside some friends I do not know about, I was considered his most trusted friend. Yesterday (8 December) there was a programme on NDTV that had three speakers who were journalists who knew me then. They said it was wrong to say Swamy has some antipathy towards the family; he was very good friends with Rajiv Gandhi.

But because of these varied relationships — you did not like Nehru; you did not quite like Indira Gandhi, but were quite close to her towards the end…

Yeah, I didn’t like her at all.

But you had a working relationship with her between 1980 and 1984.

That’s right. I did work for her; I did jobs for her; I went to China. You can see Deng Xiaoping sitting there with me (points at a photograph on the wall). He met no Indian leader, but he met me.

And then you were very close to Rajiv Gandhi.

Yes.

Because of certain revelations, you grew averse to Sonia Gandhi.

Yes, as the facts started coming out, like when Rajiv Gandhi asked me to go to Tunisia. Why would he have anything to do with the Habash group?

George HabashGeorge Habash
Then later on the LTTE and their connections…And then I noticed her personal behaviour; she was not a woman of her words. I brought down the BJP government at her urging. And having brought it down, she made a deal with (Atal Bihari) Vajpayee to free Quattrocchi from Malaysia so that she could sabotage the formation of an alternative government!

This was 1999 when the NDA lost power by one vote in Parliament?

Yes.

But because of this kind of a political history, your critics find you inconsistent.

Well, that’s a stupid thing to say. I never left the Janata Party. For years they said I have been changing parties all the time. Now they say, ‘He is changing alliances.’ Who hasn’t changed alliances, tell me? Sonia Gandhi brought down the (IK) Gujral government because (M) Karunanidhi was there (as an ally who supported the LTTE). Then, just three years later, she had an alliance with him! And the alliance still continues.

What about Vajpayee? What about today our having an alliance with Mufti Mohammed Saeed in Kashmir? I mean, they don’t know what else to say against me. They can’t say I am stupid; they can’t say I am an illiterate; they can’t say I am dishonest. So, you know, ‘inconsistent’ and ‘maverick’! ‘Maverick’ is a compliment in the United States. These idiots do not even know English, you see.

Would you say, since you had a role to play in bringing down the Vajpayee government, this present government is wary of you?

I don’t get that impression.

(A bit of history here, from Swarajya’s Surajit Dasgupta, Swamy’s interviewer)
Has the RSS been on positive terms with you throughout, considering that you had written an article against them as well?

I had to. I was doing things that were Hindutva. I got Kailash Mansarovar opened. I made the man who ordered the opening of the lock of Babri Masjid a High Court judge as the (then) law minister. Azam Khan would allege to Mulayam Singh Yadav, who was then part of the Janata Party, I was an RSS agent while I was attacked by swayamsevaks, too. I was constantly being called a CIA agent by the (RSS) cadres and Vajpayee himself. If you go through the December 1980 parliamentary proceedings, I had raked him over the coals because he had given an interview saying that as foreign minister he had come across documents that I was a CIA agent. Finally he said he had never said it, which was a lie because it (the interview) was tape-recorded; he was doing these background briefings.

That article is often cited to establish you are politically inconsistent.

That is the Congress’s doing. If I were to take out what JP (Jayaprakash Narayan) said about the RSS; I have not said even one-tenth of that. They have held demonstrations against him near his house. But the RSS never opposed me throughout. As they kept their word, they said, ‘When the time comes, we will ask you to come and rejoin us.’ That’s exactly what happened in 2005. And they told me, ‘Despite all the attacks on us, you never wavered off the Hindutva agenda.’

Finally in 2014, people were speculating that you would be fielded as a candidate, maybe from New Delhi.

I was. I had already been told. Out of the blue, Mr (Arun) Jaitley — I don’t mind you quoting me on that — suddenly asked the (BJP’s) election committee to be reconvened at 10 o’clock in the night on the last day before nominations, when I was about to go the next day to file the nominations, to say that ‘in New Delhi, we need a Punjabi’. What happened to all my anti-corruption campaign? What happened to all my Hindutva? There was no time left for anybody (to file nominations). And his (Jaitley’s) position at the time was enormously powerful — it has weakened of late — and he got me cut out.

Jaitley

Then the party president gave me an assurance that ‘when the first Rajya Sabha (seat) comes up, it will be given to you’. Not given! Then when the ministry was being formed, I was called the night before that ‘tomorrow you will be called by Narendra Modi as finance minister’. I won’t tell you who told me, but they are about as high as they come, and they would not normally tell me; it happened in the night, and it was all over the newspapers that Swamy was going to be the finance minister.

So, in this uncertain scenario, how much of support do you expect in the cases against corruption that you are fighting?

I don’t want any support. Let me tell you one thing. I have known Narendra Modi since 1972. Despite all that has happened to me, I still believe that his heart is in the right place. And we need him. So you will never find me going against Modi, unless the first strike is Modi’s. And that strike won’t be not giving me a parliamentary seat; that won’t matter. I mean, that may make me angry, but it won’t matter as far as he is concerned — because I know if everybody supports (me), he will support (me, too). I like him. He is a good man. Therefore, I really don’t need any help from him. He knows what I am doing and he is appreciative of the fact that I have not done what Arun Shourie did or Ram Jethmalani did. I have a greater cause because I contributed to the victory.

But without any kind of state support, you couldn’t win most of the cases that you have fought against the Nehru-Gandhi family.

No, no, that is not true. I won every case against them. These are propaganda these Congress people do and you people, without verification, accept what the Congress says. Basically, journalists are more comfortable with the people who have a, what shall I say, flexible social attitude.

I will quote you verbatim, rest assured.

I’ll tell you. First thing (about his attacks on Sonia) was their educational qualification. I made that argument and what happened? She (Sonia Gandhi) said it was a typing mistake. I only said to the Supreme Court that this was the longest typing mistake in the history of the world; please include it in the Guinness Book of World Records. The Chief Justice (of India) pleaded to me, ‘Dr Swamy, it’s a stale matter now; be generous, forget about it; she won’t say it again.’ And look at her affidavit of 2004, and see her affidavit of 2006 and 2009. She fought a by-election also after that. She had to correct it.

Yes, her affidavits are different on these dates.

Yes, I won.

And then Rahul Gandhi’s educational qualifications?

But I have not gone to court on that.

The New Indian Express produced a story.

I know about that certificate. I know about it. Let me finish this passport thing, then.

So let’s come to Backops. What is the case?

The case is this much: that the documents presented by the company incorporated in Britain (shows) Rahul Gandhi as the company secretary besides being a director. As the company secretary, you are responsible for all the documents also; as a director, you are not. He is the company secretary; he files documents. At the time of incorporation, they say that he is an Indian citizen. It is disclosed by him that he is an Indian citizen. The company is incorporated in 2003. In the first year, that is 2004, he originally says ‘British citizen’, but somebody has scratched it up, I don’t know who, and put ‘Indian’. Then in 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008 and in the company’s dissolution proceedings, in all these five years, he says that he is a citizen of Britain — ‘British nationality’.

Now, the explanation is not being given by him. It is only being given by the Congress that this was a ‘typing mistake’. I don’t understand how it can happen year after year. I don’t have to prove anything. I have produced the documents filed by him under his signature.

The issue is that he has to explain (the discrepancy). A typing mistake cannot be accepted. Make full disclosure of all the documents you have filed.

Now he is in a dilemma. If he proves that he is an Indian citizen, then he is subject to prosecution under the FCRA (Foreign Contribution Regulation Act) and PMLA (Prevention of Money Laundering Act). Besides, there is the Ethics Committee of the Lok Sabha that can proceed against him for not disclosing this in his election returns. And if he doesn’t, his citizenship goes.

I have also seen an old video of yours which was recorded before the 2014 elections where you said that when he was born, Sonia Gandhi was still an Italian citizen.

Yeah! That’s right. And she made her son an Italian citizen. I have not been able to get that passport yet.

See, getting a passport is not difficult. I must have it attested like these British documents — they are all attested as genuine. And the British (authorities) have also issued a statement that the documents are genuine, but the registrar of companies, which they call Company House, doesn’t take the responsibility of verifying the entries. So it is he who has to explain why he filed company documents as a British national.

Recently the Bihar elections were held and the BJP-led NDA lost it. It is being said that if the Modi government had pursued all cases of corruption against the Congress-led UPA, especially the Congress, by now these leaders would be licking their wounds rather than getting together and putting up a united fight.

I agree 100 per cent.

So, why was this government dithering on it?

This was Mr Jaitley’s strategy: ‘Be nice to them!’ See, in the very beginning I had told Modi, when Jaitley was saying ‘be nice to them’, one of the reasons for keeping me out was that I was the red rag before a bull. Jaitley opposed my entry into the BJP; it was Nitin Gadkari…

Can I quote you on that?

Yes, of course. Jaitley opposed my entry into the BJP. It was Nitin Gadkari, Rajnath Singh and, of course, the RSS that put their foot down. He (Jaitley) raised the issue of my criticism of Vajpayee also.

INDIA-POLITICS-BJP-GADKARI

Nitin Gadkari said, ‘What about our criticism of him? Are we going to talk all our lives about the past?’ When the wife and the husband quarrel, they say awful things to each other; but then they forget about it, no?’

Jaitley’s view was always… and he told me that so openly — he didn’t hide it — ‘Your style of fighting with Sonia is different from our style, and I don’t think you fit into the BJP.’ He has been holding that view.

I have been saying that these people (the Dynasty) are the most ungrateful people born on earth. The nicer you are to them, they think it is because it is their fundamental right that you be nice to them. They will not be grateful. They will not be reconciled to our coming to power. There are international forces like the international Christian community and this coalition of NGOs who don’t like us — because we represent a different stream.

And if we manage to unite the Hindus, what is left in an election? We are 80 per cent. If even half of it unites, we’ve got it made. This time, 31 per cent gave us an absolute majority.

So, are you hopeful that in the coming three years, before the tenure of this particular government ends, the corrupt would be cut to size?

Well, if the present non-aligned policy of Modi continues, of fighting corruption, we will have them all finished off.

What is this non-aligned policy?

Modi doesn’t try to protect the corrupt at the behest of some of my colleagues. Ever since Bihar and the stalling of Parliament, he is convinced what I had said is right. At least that is what I think. He hasn’t said a word of the kind to me like ‘you were right and I was wrong’ or ‘I was misled’ or whatever, but I can see from the movements that he has now become non-aligned; he doesn’t allow anybody to use any influence.


Subramanian Swamy: This Nehru-Gandhi Family Is Totally Anti-National | Swarajya

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Darmashkian @Star Wars @HariPrasad

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Darmashkian

@Josef K @itachii @Marxist @Nair saab This is pretty interesting. I think you should check this out 
The below is a Dalit Christian Website & a article below which laments & criticizes the discrimination SC converts still face both from their fellow Christians & from the Government of India!!

I would like to ask other christians on this forum to read this article & give their opinions if they wish to. Will tag @mooppan peddanna for starters. 

Let me quote some parts from below which could interest you.
Dalit Christians - Linkis.com

Conversion to Christianity has not redeemed 19 million Dalit Christians from social discrimination and untouchability. It has only added to their misery. Conversion disqualifies a dalit Christian a whole lot of constitutionally guaranteed protection and privileges. The dalits accepted the new faith in Jesus Christ with some hope that they would regain their lost humanity and they would be considered as God’s children. But in reality, it is only a dream. As Christians, we continue to suffer and live all human misery both in the society and in the church.

*The church in India is a dalit church, because 70% of India’s 25 million Christians are dalits. * A*lthough dalits form the majority in all these churches, yet their place and influence in these churches is minimal or even insignificant. Their presence is totally eclipsed by the power of the upper-caste Christians who are only 30% of the Christian population. This is all the more true in the case of the Catholic Church where such discrimination is strongly felt.*

In the Catholic Church, the dalits form the majority, almost 70%: but it is the higher caste-people, only 30% of church population, who control the Church by pre-emptying the key position. *The majority of the catholic bishops and clergy, the religious and lay leaders, come from the upper caste. One can say that this 30%, the upper caste, occupy the 90% of the administration and leadership of the church. Thus* the dalits are pushed aside and reduced to insignificance in their own homeland. Today this trend has become a major matter for concern in the church and must be dealt with.

*The Problem*

The Dalit Christians suffer the same socio educational and economic disabilities like the Dalits of the other faith. The change of Religion does not change their social,economical and educational status. It is evident that the Dalit Christians are subject to atrocities, violence and disabilities solely because they suffer the sigma of the Untouchability.  *Most of the Dalits whether they are the Hindus or the Christians, they often live together side by side, while the other Caste people, the Hindus or the Christians live seperately.*  Whenever there is any killing or violence, the Caste people do not discriminate between the Hindus and the Christians. * Even the Caste Christians do not treat the Dalit Christians as equals . Though the Dalit Christians undergo the same unjust Caste discrimination as the other relogious Dalits, the Chrisitan dalits are deprived of the privileges of protection of Civil Rights Act and Prevention of Atrocities Act 1989. *

-------------

The Christian churches in India have been fighting against this unfair discrimination since 1947, since the independance of our country. *Many commissions appointed by the Government of India have studied the actual situation of Dalit Christians in society and have concluded that the Dalit Christians suffer the same economic and social disabilities as the other Dalits. The commissions have highlighted the fact that the Dalit Christians are 'twice discriminated', both by the State and by the Church. *The commissions recommended that the Governement include the Dalit Christians in the Scheduled Caste list, but the Government of India has not taken these recommendations seriously.

All politicians acknowledge the fact that injustice is being inflicted on the Dalit Christians.

These politicians have made sweet- coated promises to the Dalit Christians in order to win their votes; but, once in power, they have turned their back. The Dalit Christians are still deprived of their rights for the sole reason that they practise Christianity, which is said to be a foreign religion. Another lame and fallacious excuse offered by the politicians is that there is no system of caste in Christianity, hence the Dalit Christians cannot be suffering caste discrimination.




magudi said:


> @Darmashkian still no tweet from top editors









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674631496380973056Disagree, Mihir Sharma made one post about the scam when he was trying to prove the National Herald case was all just a misunderstanding of the excellent business acumen of the Gandhis.



anant_s said:


> is there any left?


Yes, there is a little left, TBH . & their peronal credibility still remains in official & elite circles.

But till now, in NONE of the cases/scams. Their names haven't come up nor will they come up.

I think for the first time after independence, someone from Nehru's family is going to stand trial in the courts & that too on corruption/usurping assets case.

If they are proved guilty, their personal honesty tag(of the Gandhis, not the robber relative who is dispensable) will be torn away for ever. RG's career will be finished for good. 
We could even see the end of the Gandhi family in politics, if we are lucky!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Josef K

Darmashkian said:


> @Josef K @itachii @Marxist @Nair saab This is pretty interesting. I think you should check this out
> The below is a Dalit Christian Website & a article below which laments & criticizes the discrimination SC converts still face both from their fellow Christians & from the Government of India!!
> 
> I would like to ask other christians on this forum to read this article & give their opinions if they wish to. Will tag @mooppan peddanna for starters.
> 
> Let me quote some parts from below which could interest you.
> Dalit Christians - Linkis.com
> 
> Conversion to Christianity has not redeemed 19 million Dalit Christians from social discrimination and untouchability. It has only added to their misery. Conversion disqualifies a dalit Christian a whole lot of constitutionally guaranteed protection and privileges. The dalits accepted the new faith in Jesus Christ with some hope that they would regain their lost humanity and they would be considered as God’s children. But in reality, it is only a dream. As Christians, we continue to suffer and live all human misery both in the society and in the church.
> 
> *The church in India is a dalit church, because 70% of India’s 25 million Christians are dalits. * A*lthough dalits form the majority in all these churches, yet their place and influence in these churches is minimal or even insignificant. Their presence is totally eclipsed by the power of the upper-caste Christians who are only 30% of the Christian population. This is all the more true in the case of the Catholic Church where such discrimination is strongly felt.*
> 
> In the Catholic Church, the dalits form the majority, almost 70%: but it is the higher caste-people, only 30% of church population, who control the Church by pre-emptying the key position. *The majority of the catholic bishops and clergy, the religious and lay leaders, come from the upper caste. One can say that this 30%, the upper caste, occupy the 90% of the administration and leadership of the church. Thus* the dalits are pushed aside and reduced to insignificance in their own homeland. Today this trend has become a major matter for concern in the church and must be dealt with.
> 
> *The Problem*
> 
> The Dalit Christians suffer the same socio educational and economic disabilities like the Dalits of the other faith. The change of Religion does not change their social,economical and educational status. It is evident that the Dalit Christians are subject to atrocities, violence and disabilities solely because they suffer the sigma of the Untouchability.  *Most of the Dalits whether they are the Hindus or the Christians, they often live together side by side, while the other Caste people, the Hindus or the Christians live seperately.*  Whenever there is any killing or violence, the Caste people do not discriminate between the Hindus and the Christians. * Even the Caste Christians do not treat the Dalit Christians as equals . Though the Dalit Christians undergo the same unjust Caste discrimination as the other relogious Dalits, the Chrisitan dalits are deprived of the privileges of protection of Civil Rights Act and Prevention of Atrocities Act 1989. *
> 
> -------------
> 
> The Christian churches in India have been fighting against this unfair discrimination since 1947, since the independance of our country. *Many commissions appointed by the Government of India have studied the actual situation of Dalit Christians in society and have concluded that the Dalit Christians suffer the same economic and social disabilities as the other Dalits. The commissions have highlighted the fact that the Dalit Christians are 'twice discriminated', both by the State and by the Church. *The commissions recommended that the Governement include the Dalit Christians in the Scheduled Caste list, but the Government of India has not taken these recommendations seriously.
> 
> All politicians acknowledge the fact that injustice is being inflicted on the Dalit Christians.
> 
> These politicians have made sweet- coated promises to the Dalit Christians in order to win their votes; but, once in power, they have turned their back. The Dalit Christians are still deprived of their rights for the sole reason that they practise Christianity, which is said to be a foreign religion. Another lame and fallacious excuse offered by the politicians is that there is no system of caste in Christianity, hence the Dalit Christians cannot be suffering caste discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674631496380973056Disagree, Mihir Sharma made one post about the scam when he was trying to prove the National Herald case was all just a misunderstanding of the excellent business acumen of the Gandhis.
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a little left, TBH . & their peronal credibility still remains in official & elite circles.
> 
> But till now, in NONE of the cases/scams. Their names haven't come up nor will they come up.
> 
> I think for the first time after independence, someone from Nehru's family is going to stand trial in the courts & that too on corruption/usurping assets case.
> 
> If they are proved guilty, their personal honesty tag(of the Gandhis, not the robber relative who is dispensable) will be torn away for ever. RG's career will be finished for good.
> We could even see the end of the Gandhi family in politics, if we are lucky!!


 
Thanks for tagging me. This is something I have been telling in these forums, for a very long time. This is something I have witnessed first hand among my many Christian friends. In fact I have Christian relatives, who do not mind their children marrying Hindus as long as they are the same caste. Several caste organizations in south will have Christian leaders. I honestly don't think the Evangelicals are focussing on the Dalit card any more for conversions. That bluff has been exposed a long while back. What happens now is a case of bribing/brainwashing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

@Josef K Some quotes from the below article.

Dalit Christians in India file complaint with UN against the Vatican ucanews.com

*The complaint accuses the Vatican and the Indian Catholic Church leadership of caste-based discrimination “by way of allowing it directly and indirectly in their spiritual, educational and administrative places”.*

The delegation asked the UN and other organizations to urge the Holy See to eradicate the caste discriminatory practices and to withdraw the Permanent Observer position of the Holy See in the UN if the Vatican does not take the necessary steps.
.
.
“The discrimination against Dalit Christians in the Catholic Church is a human rights issue and it would be right if we approach the UN to find a solution to it,” John said.

Kudanthai Arasan, president of the Viduthalai Tamil Puligal Katchi, said Dalit Christians routinely face discrimination in their daily life.

“T*here are separate cemeteries for Dalit Christians. Even in the church there are separate seating arrangements for those from the Dalit community and others. The festival choir processions do not enter the streets where Dalit Christians live,” he said, adding that in some churches even the dead body of a Dalit Christian is not allowed inside for funeral Mass.*

While* Dalit Christians form 70 percent of the total Catholic population in India, said John, their representation in the Church leadership is only 4-5 percent.*

He added that Dalits are not recruited for the priesthood and are rarely permitted to be appointed as bishops.

Out of about 200 active bishops in India, only nine are from the Dalit community.

“We have raised our voice time and again to end this practice in the Indian Church, but our pleas have been falling on deaf ears,” he added.

The Dalit Christians also blamed the top bishops’ body in India — the Catholic Bishops’ Conference of India (CBCI) — for not pursuing the issue with the Holy See.

“They do not take our case seriously to the Vatican. The CBCI has come out with declarations terming caste-ism as [a] sin but they themselves are practicing it,” John said.

*However, Fr Joseph Chinnayyan, CBCI deputy secretary general, told ucanews.com that the organization has never received any complaint of discrimination against Dalits in the Catholic Church in the past.*

He said that as far as the Dalit Christians’ complaint about the issue to the UN is concerned, “we are not aware of any such complaint and will only respond once we receive any communication about it”.


----------



## Jason bourne

Kisine mulayam k ghar k age hordings laga diya he Azamkhan ko Deputy CM banao ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> For many years now, people have seen YouTube videos where you are seen targeting the Nehru-Gandhi family for various reasons — for their educational background, for the alleged dubious dealings they had had at different places, etc. Do you have something personal against this family?
> 
> Not really. When you are fighting an enemy you think is bad for the country, all dimensions of that person’s life are important. It’s there in most democratic countries. (Bill) Clinton, whether he had an affair with (Monica) Lewinsky or not — they brought it all out in the open! Mahatma Gandhi had said ‘there is no such thing for a public person as a public life and a private life. Yes, there are, for instance, supposing I have a quarrel with my wife — that may not be part of my public life; it does not impinge on society. But if you have, say, slept with a Pakistani spy — although there are arguments of mutual consent, blah blah, which the liberal society justifies — it has a public interest value.
> 
> You believe this family is that dangerous?
> 
> This family is totally anti-national as far as India is concerned. (but) I must tell you this much: Rajiv Gandhi and I were very, very close friends, extremely close friends. In Parliament when Indira Gandhi was the Prime Minister, he used to sit next to me along the aisle. After he lost office, he and I used to meet at 2 am everyday for two hours. So I know almost everything about the circumstances in which he got married, and what the relationship between the two (Rajiv and Sonia) was.
> 
> I cannot say I am anti-Nehru-Gandhi family per se, but I certainly was, from Day 1 (anti-Nehru). Even when I was a school student, I took an intuitive dislike for Jawaharlal Nehru. There was no explanation. I just had it! The dislike was continuous as I learnt more and more about him. I was dead against Indira Gandhi till she returned to power in 1980. She made very strenuous efforts to befriend me — largely because of Rajiv Gandhi’s influence. Towards the time before her death, she and I were good friends. She and I used to meet off and on, and she used to take my view; she certainly took my help on China. And so, I won’t say, in her last days, she and I were opposed to each other, although I didn’t think too much of her.
> 
> INDIA-KASHMIR-GANDHI ANNIVERSARY
> 
> I thought well of Rajiv. He was a great patriot, thought he would make a great Prime Minister if he came back for the second time around, and I supported him. Openly, on the floor of Parliament, (I said) he didn’t get the Bofors money, (Ottavio) Quattrocchi (Sonia’s close friend) got it, and these were proved quite later, too late.
> 
> When I had not researched her (Sonia’s) background, I was friendly with her. But she is a total actress. When she wants to be friends, she will be great friends with you. At the time when (PV) Narasimha Rao had literally sidelined her — I was a great friend of Narasimha Rao; I had a ministerial rank position in his government as the chairman of a commission — she used to meet me once a week for tea. She, in fact, told me, ‘I’m more Sicilian than an Indian.’ I said, ‘Why do you say that?’ She said, ‘Indians like to be kicked.’ That’s what she told me. ‘Whereas you are a ruthless person,’ she told me. Because at that time I was giving a hard time to (J) Jayalalithaa! Real hard time, you see. I was filing cases left, right and centre.
> 
> So, she told me she was more of a Sicilian. And in my last meeting with her, I said, ‘This is my last meeting with you; I’ll never meet you again.’ I told her that ‘you told me you were more Sicilian than Indian’ and ‘now I’ll tell you what a Sicilian is’.
> 
> Through Rajiv Gandhi I came to know that she had a long-term association with the George Habash group of Palestinians and she used to send money to them. Once when Rajiv Gandhi was out of power, he made me fly to Tunisia and meet Yasser Arafat to inquire whether the money is reaching or not.
> 
> Sonia Gandhi made you fly to Tunisia?
> 
> No, Rajiv Gandhi did. I’ll tell you the exact date: 10 October 1990. I flew to Tunisia and met Yasser Arafat who was underground, which means special arrangements had to be made. I was received at the airport and taken to his hideout. Only because she (Sonia) was pestering him (Rajiv) to find out whether the money, after they ceased to be in power, was reaching the Palestinian families that had lost their sons in suicide bomb attacks.
> 
> Was that Indian money reaching them?
> 
> I don’t know. I didn’t ask. I assume it’s not. I really value Indian money. Dollars, probably pounds (sterling)!
> 
> Now, George Habash is a Christian group, but it’s also the group that trained the LTTE. Their connection with the LTTE ended when the Supreme Court held four people guilty to such an extent that they should be hanged; they should be executed; capital punishment should be given to them. She wrote a letter to the President saying that they should not be, and then later on sent her daughter to meet one of the assassins.
> 
> Since I was very fond of Rajiv, I couldn’t stomach it. Then I started doing the research. Therefore, to say that I have a pathological hatred for the Nehru-Gandhi family is not correct. Yes, I never liked Nehru, but that was pure policy. And, of course, I later on came to know that he gave up the offer of the UN Security Council, and then what he did on Kashmir, and the files I saw when I was one of the senior-most ministers in the Chandrashekhar government. All this only bolstered that view.
> 
> Indira Gandhi, I told you, was a good friend from 1981 to 1984 when she was assassinated. And Rajiv was a buddy. If Rajiv trusted anybody outside some friends I do not know about, I was considered his most trusted friend. Yesterday (8 December) there was a programme on NDTV that had three speakers who were journalists who knew me then. They said it was wrong to say Swamy has some antipathy towards the family; he was very good friends with Rajiv Gandhi.
> 
> But because of these varied relationships — you did not like Nehru; you did not quite like Indira Gandhi, but were quite close to her towards the end…
> 
> Yeah, I didn’t like her at all.
> 
> But you had a working relationship with her between 1980 and 1984.
> 
> That’s right. I did work for her; I did jobs for her; I went to China. You can see Deng Xiaoping sitting there with me (points at a photograph on the wall). He met no Indian leader, but he met me.
> 
> And then you were very close to Rajiv Gandhi.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Because of certain revelations, you grew averse to Sonia Gandhi.
> 
> Yes, as the facts started coming out, like when Rajiv Gandhi asked me to go to Tunisia. Why would he have anything to do with the Habash group?
> 
> George HabashGeorge Habash
> Then later on the LTTE and their connections…And then I noticed her personal behaviour; she was not a woman of her words. I brought down the BJP government at her urging. And having brought it down, she made a deal with (Atal Bihari) Vajpayee to free Quattrocchi from Malaysia so that she could sabotage the formation of an alternative government!
> 
> This was 1999 when the NDA lost power by one vote in Parliament?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> But because of this kind of a political history, your critics find you inconsistent.
> 
> Well, that’s a stupid thing to say. I never left the Janata Party. For years they said I have been changing parties all the time. Now they say, ‘He is changing alliances.’ Who hasn’t changed alliances, tell me? Sonia Gandhi brought down the (IK) Gujral government because (M) Karunanidhi was there (as an ally who supported the LTTE). Then, just three years later, she had an alliance with him! And the alliance still continues.
> 
> What about Vajpayee? What about today our having an alliance with Mufti Mohammed Saeed in Kashmir? I mean, they don’t know what else to say against me. They can’t say I am stupid; they can’t say I am an illiterate; they can’t say I am dishonest. So, you know, ‘inconsistent’ and ‘maverick’! ‘Maverick’ is a compliment in the United States. These idiots do not even know English, you see.
> 
> Would you say, since you had a role to play in bringing down the Vajpayee government, this present government is wary of you?
> 
> I don’t get that impression.
> 
> (A bit of history here, from Swarajya’s Surajit Dasgupta, Swamy’s interviewer)
> Has the RSS been on positive terms with you throughout, considering that you had written an article against them as well?
> 
> I had to. I was doing things that were Hindutva. I got Kailash Mansarovar opened. I made the man who ordered the opening of the lock of Babri Masjid a High Court judge as the (then) law minister. Azam Khan would allege to Mulayam Singh Yadav, who was then part of the Janata Party, I was an RSS agent while I was attacked by swayamsevaks, too. I was constantly being called a CIA agent by the (RSS) cadres and Vajpayee himself. If you go through the December 1980 parliamentary proceedings, I had raked him over the coals because he had given an interview saying that as foreign minister he had come across documents that I was a CIA agent. Finally he said he had never said it, which was a lie because it (the interview) was tape-recorded; he was doing these background briefings.
> 
> That article is often cited to establish you are politically inconsistent.
> 
> That is the Congress’s doing. If I were to take out what JP (Jayaprakash Narayan) said about the RSS; I have not said even one-tenth of that. They have held demonstrations against him near his house. But the RSS never opposed me throughout. As they kept their word, they said, ‘When the time comes, we will ask you to come and rejoin us.’ That’s exactly what happened in 2005. And they told me, ‘Despite all the attacks on us, you never wavered off the Hindutva agenda.’
> 
> Finally in 2014, people were speculating that you would be fielded as a candidate, maybe from New Delhi.
> 
> I was. I had already been told. Out of the blue, Mr (Arun) Jaitley — I don’t mind you quoting me on that — suddenly asked the (BJP’s) election committee to be reconvened at 10 o’clock in the night on the last day before nominations, when I was about to go the next day to file the nominations, to say that ‘in New Delhi, we need a Punjabi’. What happened to all my anti-corruption campaign? What happened to all my Hindutva? There was no time left for anybody (to file nominations). And his (Jaitley’s) position at the time was enormously powerful — it has weakened of late — and he got me cut out.
> 
> Jaitley
> 
> Then the party president gave me an assurance that ‘when the first Rajya Sabha (seat) comes up, it will be given to you’. Not given! Then when the ministry was being formed, I was called the night before that ‘tomorrow you will be called by Narendra Modi as finance minister’. I won’t tell you who told me, but they are about as high as they come, and they would not normally tell me; it happened in the night, and it was all over the newspapers that Swamy was going to be the finance minister.
> 
> So, in this uncertain scenario, how much of support do you expect in the cases against corruption that you are fighting?
> 
> I don’t want any support. Let me tell you one thing. I have known Narendra Modi since 1972. Despite all that has happened to me, I still believe that his heart is in the right place. And we need him. So you will never find me going against Modi, unless the first strike is Modi’s. And that strike won’t be not giving me a parliamentary seat; that won’t matter. I mean, that may make me angry, but it won’t matter as far as he is concerned — because I know if everybody supports (me), he will support (me, too). I like him. He is a good man. Therefore, I really don’t need any help from him. He knows what I am doing and he is appreciative of the fact that I have not done what Arun Shourie did or Ram Jethmalani did. I have a greater cause because I contributed to the victory.
> 
> But without any kind of state support, you couldn’t win most of the cases that you have fought against the Nehru-Gandhi family.
> 
> No, no, that is not true. I won every case against them. These are propaganda these Congress people do and you people, without verification, accept what the Congress says. Basically, journalists are more comfortable with the people who have a, what shall I say, flexible social attitude.
> 
> I will quote you verbatim, rest assured.
> 
> I’ll tell you. First thing (about his attacks on Sonia) was their educational qualification. I made that argument and what happened? She (Sonia Gandhi) said it was a typing mistake. I only said to the Supreme Court that this was the longest typing mistake in the history of the world; please include it in the Guinness Book of World Records. The Chief Justice (of India) pleaded to me, ‘Dr Swamy, it’s a stale matter now; be generous, forget about it; she won’t say it again.’ And look at her affidavit of 2004, and see her affidavit of 2006 and 2009. She fought a by-election also after that. She had to correct it.
> 
> Yes, her affidavits are different on these dates.
> 
> Yes, I won.
> 
> And then Rahul Gandhi’s educational qualifications?
> 
> But I have not gone to court on that.
> 
> The New Indian Express produced a story.
> 
> I know about that certificate. I know about it. Let me finish this passport thing, then.
> 
> So let’s come to Backops. What is the case?
> 
> The case is this much: that the documents presented by the company incorporated in Britain (shows) Rahul Gandhi as the company secretary besides being a director. As the company secretary, you are responsible for all the documents also; as a director, you are not. He is the company secretary; he files documents. At the time of incorporation, they say that he is an Indian citizen. It is disclosed by him that he is an Indian citizen. The company is incorporated in 2003. In the first year, that is 2004, he originally says ‘British citizen’, but somebody has scratched it up, I don’t know who, and put ‘Indian’. Then in 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008 and in the company’s dissolution proceedings, in all these five years, he says that he is a citizen of Britain — ‘British nationality’.
> 
> Now, the explanation is not being given by him. It is only being given by the Congress that this was a ‘typing mistake’. I don’t understand how it can happen year after year. I don’t have to prove anything. I have produced the documents filed by him under his signature.
> 
> The issue is that he has to explain (the discrepancy). A typing mistake cannot be accepted. Make full disclosure of all the documents you have filed.
> 
> Now he is in a dilemma. If he proves that he is an Indian citizen, then he is subject to prosecution under the FCRA (Foreign Contribution Regulation Act) and PMLA (Prevention of Money Laundering Act). Besides, there is the Ethics Committee of the Lok Sabha that can proceed against him for not disclosing this in his election returns. And if he doesn’t, his citizenship goes.
> 
> I have also seen an old video of yours which was recorded before the 2014 elections where you said that when he was born, Sonia Gandhi was still an Italian citizen.
> 
> Yeah! That’s right. And she made her son an Italian citizen. I have not been able to get that passport yet.
> 
> See, getting a passport is not difficult. I must have it attested like these British documents — they are all attested as genuine. And the British (authorities) have also issued a statement that the documents are genuine, but the registrar of companies, which they call Company House, doesn’t take the responsibility of verifying the entries. So it is he who has to explain why he filed company documents as a British national.
> 
> Recently the Bihar elections were held and the BJP-led NDA lost it. It is being said that if the Modi government had pursued all cases of corruption against the Congress-led UPA, especially the Congress, by now these leaders would be licking their wounds rather than getting together and putting up a united fight.
> 
> I agree 100 per cent.
> 
> So, why was this government dithering on it?
> 
> This was Mr Jaitley’s strategy: ‘Be nice to them!’ See, in the very beginning I had told Modi, when Jaitley was saying ‘be nice to them’, one of the reasons for keeping me out was that I was the red rag before a bull. Jaitley opposed my entry into the BJP; it was Nitin Gadkari…
> 
> Can I quote you on that?
> 
> Yes, of course. Jaitley opposed my entry into the BJP. It was Nitin Gadkari, Rajnath Singh and, of course, the RSS that put their foot down. He (Jaitley) raised the issue of my criticism of Vajpayee also.
> 
> INDIA-POLITICS-BJP-GADKARI
> 
> Nitin Gadkari said, ‘What about our criticism of him? Are we going to talk all our lives about the past?’ When the wife and the husband quarrel, they say awful things to each other; but then they forget about it, no?’
> 
> Jaitley’s view was always… and he told me that so openly — he didn’t hide it — ‘Your style of fighting with Sonia is different from our style, and I don’t think you fit into the BJP.’ He has been holding that view.
> 
> I have been saying that these people (the Dynasty) are the most ungrateful people born on earth. The nicer you are to them, they think it is because it is their fundamental right that you be nice to them. They will not be grateful. They will not be reconciled to our coming to power. There are international forces like the international Christian community and this coalition of NGOs who don’t like us — because we represent a different stream.
> 
> And if we manage to unite the Hindus, what is left in an election? We are 80 per cent. If even half of it unites, we’ve got it made. This time, 31 per cent gave us an absolute majority.
> 
> So, are you hopeful that in the coming three years, before the tenure of this particular government ends, the corrupt would be cut to size?
> 
> Well, if the present non-aligned policy of Modi continues, of fighting corruption, we will have them all finished off.
> 
> What is this non-aligned policy?
> 
> Modi doesn’t try to protect the corrupt at the behest of some of my colleagues. Ever since Bihar and the stalling of Parliament, he is convinced what I had said is right. At least that is what I think. He hasn’t said a word of the kind to me like ‘you were right and I was wrong’ or ‘I was misled’ or whatever, but I can see from the movements that he has now become non-aligned; he doesn’t allow anybody to use any influence.
> 
> 
> Subramanian Swamy: This Nehru-Gandhi Family Is Totally Anti-National | Swarajya
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Darmashkian @Star Wars @HariPrasad





An article with a great insight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

@itachii @Srinivas @Bombermanx1
Please tell me what I am reading is wrong !!

Hindus have no other place to go, we muslims have Pakistan & Bangladesh ~ Cong #Telangana Minority cell Prez Fakruddin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachii

Darmashkian said:


> @itachii @Srinivas @Bombermanx1
> Please tell me what I am reading is wrong !!
> 
> Hindus have no other place to go, we muslims have Pakistan & Bangladesh ~ Cong #Telangana Minority cell Prez Fakruddin



lol, does he want to portray himself as an other owaisi ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombermanx1

Darmashkian said:


> @itachii @Srinivas @Bombermanx1
> Please tell me what I am reading is wrong !!
> 
> Hindus have no other place to go, we muslims have Pakistan & Bangladesh ~ Cong #Telangana Minority cell Prez Fakruddin


Anni Amma ni Denga Congress Lanjakoduku! Inka emi dorakaleda Telangana Congress lo? Really Hindu Muslim kotlatolO vasthada? E naa PUKU Congress gallu emi ledu, badacowS ANTE.

AAOOO, KHEL KE DEKHO ZARA, HAM KAISA MARENGE 15 Mins. Maanga tha naa Owaisi ne? Bus 5 MINUTES DE DO HAME,We will do the same what you did with Kurds and YAZIDIS.
They have a Concept of ONE BIRTH AND ARMAGEDDON
We have a concept of Reincarnation.so be ready to die.
i WILL KILL TO DIE THESE TERRORISTS!


----------



## HariPrasad

Darmashkian said:


> @itachii @Srinivas @Bombermanx1
> Please tell me what I am reading is wrong !!
> 
> Hindus have no other place to go, we muslims have Pakistan & Bangladesh ~ Cong #Telangana Minority cell Prez Fakruddin



We must help them to excercise their option so that they may live in heaven like Pakistan and Bangladesh.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Congis tried to burn Modi putla- Modi putla burns them in Shimla-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

What is being done about illegal BDs in Assam ?


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> What is being done about illegal BDs in Assam ?


They are being given Indian citizenship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> They are being given Indian citizenship.



What we elect Modi for then ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> What we elect Modi for then ?








You are cute.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Congis tried to burn Modi putla- Modi putla burns them in Shimla-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


>


----------



## Darmashkian

JAI TELANGANA!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676290591374909440Telangana will now NEVER take part in any future R-Day celebrations  Good, no need to show & display our culture & heritage to all those anti-Telangana Krishna-Godavari Kamma agents sitting in Delhi 
Tableau rejected, Telangana won't take part in R-Day ever - The Times of India

@Bombermanx1 Anna, how do you think KCR is doing as CM? [By the way are you @wolfchannze?]



ranjeet said:


>


Not something to laugh about bro, they were just karyakartas & not the leaders. & they were not karyakartas from the goodawadi parties.

I hope they are all right. @fsayed Are they out of danger, bhai?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

*PM Modi's speech at the Public Meeting in Thekkinkadu Maidan, Kerala *

*



*
despite negative campaigning by all media houses in kerala ,huge crowd to hear modiji

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> What we elect Modi for then ?



Jaitley ne sab ka Chutiya kaat diya hai


----------



## IndoCarib

BJP makes major entry into Left-ruled Tripura politics | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Sharing Some pictures from Modiji's thrissur rally ...intolerance is rising in kerala mainly among the youth ,

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676410663888031744
Meanwhile motabhai resting in his mansion thinking when to give date for next aap ki adalat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676410663888031744
> Meanwhile motabhai resting in his mansion thinking when to give date for next aap ki adalat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

JanjaWeed said:


>


 

God do not like an innocent to be called thief by real thieves. God punished them. Let us see whether they learn anything from that or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> Sharing Some pictures from Modiji's thrissur rally ...intolerance is rising in kerala mainly among the youth ,
> 
> View attachment 279223
> 
> 
> View attachment 279224
> 
> 
> View attachment 279226



Missed one  @Aminroop @SrNair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Khangress and the Chinese parties should be booted out of Kerala. High time. Coming KL assembly elections will be interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

WTF news of the day. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676589726577459201

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShrestaBharath

excellent press meet by Venky on chennai floods, detailing center stand on encroachments, contributions etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Delhi CM kejriwal ki office me CBI ka chhaaaaaapaa...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Delhi CM kejriwal ki office me CBI ka chhaaaaaapaa...


Bahut logo ki kabzi tut gayi ho gi khabar sun ke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> Bahut logo ki kabzi tut gayi ho gi khabar sun ke




Aap vale pagal ho gaye .. saying its emergency like situation in india modi darr gaya


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Aap vale pagal ho gaye .. saying its emergency like situation in india modi darr gaya



Pagal to pehle se hi the ab toh 4 chaand lag gaya pagalpanti pe. did you read Kejriwal's tweet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

Kejriwal Govt to give Rs 10,000 to the juvenile. Great.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Kejriwal calls modi a physcopath for the CBI raid

Kejriwal says CBI raids his office, dubs Modi a 'psychopath' - Rediff.com India News

Looks like this B@startds @ss is on fire because of the CBI raid . And exposing these congress,AAP ,Lalu,Mamta is the need of the hour . I guess modi has learned his hard lessons after Bihar defeat . I hope he also starts communicating the good work done by the government to counter the propaganda going on

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jason bourne

ET:Had Pranab Mukherjee become PM in 2004, Congress might have averted 2014 drubbing: Salman Khurshid - Had Pranab Mukherjee become PM in 2004, Congress might have averted 2014 drubbing: Salman Khurshid - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Must watch:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Kejriwal have gone nuts- yelling in pure sadakchap tone- sometimes I wonder how did this man get to IRS-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Mamata Banerjee Gets Trolled Over Tweeting Support For Arvind Kejriwal

You are next Jihadi didi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darmashkian

#copied_from_FB:- Sequel of Nayak starring Arvind Kejriwal to be made!, It will be called Nalayak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

IndoCarib said:


> Mamata Banerjee Gets Trolled Over Tweeting Support For Arvind Kejriwal
> 
> You are next Jihadi didi



They are behaving like kids on twitter- It seems like the local gunda modi is trolling the cute family of didi-bhaiyyas- in B-grade bollywood movies-


----------



## magudi

@Darmashkian @The Huskar @heisenberg AGP+CONG+AIUDF=50%+ vote share ? ! BJP = 35 % ?! Good bye Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## calmDown@all

noksss said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> @Darmashkian @The Huskar @heisenberg AGP+CONG+AIUDF=50%+ vote share ? ! BJP = 35 % ?! Good bye Assam.



BJP is not getting seats in kerala due to this type of politics ,We lost Bihar due to this ,now Assam and BJP leaders still believe chemistry can defeat mathematics ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> BJP is not getting seats in kerala due to this type of politics ,We lost Bihar due to this ,now Assam and BJP leaders still believe chemistry can defeat mathematics ...



true ! I think , shah should be shown the door if he fails to see the arithmetic stacked up against them once again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> true ! I think , shah should be shown the door if he fails to see the arithmetic stacked up against them once again



And who will replace him ? If BJP lose assam due to such opportunistic political alliances then expect the same in Karnataka (congree+JDS) and UP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153457813103580





Congress workers catch fire while attempting to light Prime Minister Narendra Modi's effigy in Shimla.

The workers were protesting BJP's "rising political vendetta" against Congress.

-----------------------
It's actually very symbolic!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## calmDown@all

Rain Man said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153457813103580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress workers catch fire while attempting to light Prime Minister Narendra Modi's effigy in Shimla.
> 
> The workers were protesting BJP's "rising political vendetta" against Congress.
> 
> -----------------------
> It's actually very symbolic!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Delhi demolition: Girl died before shack was crushed, father tells cops - The Times of India

One more of Kejriwal claims exposed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

Petition · Sonia Gandhi, Please stop holding our Parliament to ransom · Change.org

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


> Petition · Sonia Gandhi, Please stop holding our Parliament to ransom · Change.org


signed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Rain Man said:


> Petition · Sonia Gandhi, Please stop holding our Parliament to ransom · Change.org




Won't move a hair, waste petition! We should all March to parliament and sit on satyagraha a la Indian Against Corruption type movement demand laws to ensure civil discourse in parliament as well as political and electoral reforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> @Darmashkian @The Huskar @heisenberg AGP+CONG+AIUDF=50%+ vote share ? ! BJP = 35 % ?! Good bye Assam.


AGP+Congress??
Good luck with that.AGP is surviving due to the sole reason of being anti Congress.Minute they shake hands,they will lose all its core voting population.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## itachii

The Huskar said:


> AGP+Congress??
> Good luck with that.AGP is surviving due to the sole reason of being anti Congress.Minute they shake hands,they will lose all its core voting population.



bro, any chances of BJP winning next assam elections ?? hw are things going for bjp in assam ?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Win Assam? Not sure thou, BJP needs some strong local leaders to counter the GOP. NaMo needs to change his approach now. 2 years already into the govt. He some drastic changes. Call joined session muscle through the bills. Khangress will never ever let India develop.



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Kejriwal have gone nuts- yelling in pure sadakchap tone- sometimes I wonder how did this man get to IRS-



he's a man behind the screen, bootlicking sonia. Loser. Just ignore him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

itachii said:


> bro, any chances of BJP winning next assam elections ?? hw are things going for bjp in assam ?


Not quite possible.Muslim population in many areas are too high.Unless some kind of riot takes place and all votes are polarised,I see a Congress-AIUDF government.


----------



## Rangila

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Kejriwal have gone nuts- yelling in pure sadakchap tone- sometimes I wonder how did this man get to IRS-



The problem here is that you are driving (the car) only by looking at the windscreen, not relying on rear-view mirrors which could be unsafe.

Was Modi not at his dullard best when he called Lalu a "Shaitan" and called AK a "Naxal" and bhagoda?

What example of morality is set by PM of India for its younger citizen? To speak ill of others?
Or is it because he is a PM, so he can escape with impunity.
What is the sauce for the goose should be the sauce of the gender no?

Now if CM did the same, he just retaliated against him. So it should not be a big fuss.

If Modi thinks he is a raging bull, hey, there is Arvind Kejriwal with a red rug.

Let the dust settle & see who was where on this CBI imbroglio and then only we shall get to know who will have the pebble soup served.



itachii said:


> bro, any chances of BJP winning next assam elections ?? hw are things going for bjp in assam ?



Bihar = 16% Muslims, BJP routed.
W Bengal = 27% - BJP will be pummeled. 
Assam = 34% Muslims = BJP will be kicked to the curb.
With such outlook, BJP can not have enough numbers in Rajya Sabha.
And democratic dictator Modi can not do anything to pass legislations through Parliament.
Introspection time!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Marxist said:


> And who will replace him ? If BJP lose assam due to such opportunistic political alliances then expect the same in Karnataka (congree+JDS) and UP



In UP there will be a big issue for BJP if SP and BSP come together I don't see that happening and considering the way congress is performing in Karnataka I don't think it will be a cake walk for congress even after the alliance in Assam too BJP is trying to form a alliance instead of going alone. Amit shah and team should come up with a good strategy to counter such alliance becuase by hook or crook BJP have to defeat these guys for the sake of the country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676637922238402561


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676634937274073088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676633578252308480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676646632591519744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676666712859611137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676664243362463744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676649302681255936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676629682456936448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676637076691939328

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> There is U turn and then there is bhakti.


Stupid Hindus doing things.


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> Stupid Hindus doing things.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Darmashkian said:


> Almost nobody in the RW hates Bengalis,mate. Yes they hate Commies & Mamata. But their hatred ends there.


Relax. LaBong just created a strawman so that he could 'bravely' destroy it. 

I am perhaps among the most 'virulent', 'reptilian', 'suave' Sanghis here. And I have kept a thoroughly Bengali name. 



LaBong said:


>


Hello Victim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Kejriwal tweets prove he's n immature crib. 
But the change has been, staying away from traditional "setup a commission" to investigate the charges on a CM. 
Congress has corrupted the judiciary and the CBI.
It'll take an effort to cleanse these systems, all heads will be asked to take early retirement (as told by an govt insider).
Finally few things changing on rotten Indian system.

Kidnappings of girls and women return to Patna and Bihar. No wonder people of Bihar cannot complain now. They choose jungle raaj, loot, corruption, rape over development. Enjoy, Bihar ke logon.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> Relax. LaBong just created a strawman so that he could 'bravely' destroy it


Lol Bengalis have been called, and I quote, "traitors", "ballless", "dhimmis" among others here by your chuddy buddies and I raise a strawman! I just give as good as i get.



SarthakGanguly said:


> I am perhaps among the most 'virulent', 'reptilian', 'suave' Sanghis here. And I have kept a thoroughly Bengali name.



Not sure if you want us to be grateful or insulted !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

CorporateAffairs said:


> Kejriwal tweets prove he's n immature crib.
> But the change has been, staying away from traditional "setup a commission" to investigate the charges on a CM.
> Congress has corrupted the judiciary and the CBI.
> It'll take an effort to cleanse these systems, all heads will be asked to take early retirement (as told by an govt insider).
> Finally few things changing on rotten Indian system.
> 
> Kidnappings of girls and women return to Patna and Bihar. No wonder people of Bihar cannot complain now. They choose jungle raaj, loot, corruption, rape over development. Enjoy, Bihar ke logon.




Kya hua patna me there is nothing in news ...


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Jason bourne said:


> Kya hua patna me there is nothing in news ...



Dread deepens in patna as violence rises in Bihar | Sunday Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> Lol Bengalis have been called, and I quote, "traitors", "ballless", "dhimmis" among others here by your chuddy buddies and I raise a strawman! I just give as good as i get.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you want us to be grateful or insulted !!


You are not worth any.


----------



## dray

CorporateAffairs said:


> Dread deepens in patna as violence rises in Bihar | Sunday Guardian



Crimes are not an issue in Bihar if it is committed by the same caste!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

CorporateAffairs said:


> Kejriwal tweets prove he's n immature crib.
> But the change has been, staying away from traditional "setup a commission" to investigate the charges on a CM.
> Congress has corrupted the judiciary and the CBI.
> It'll take an effort to cleanse these systems, all heads will be asked to take early retirement (as told by an govt insider).
> Finally few things changing on rotten Indian system.
> 
> Kidnappings of girls and women return to Patna and Bihar. No wonder people of Bihar cannot complain now. They choose jungle raaj, loot, corruption, rape over development. Enjoy, Bihar ke logon.


Biharis are happy. Let's not complain and point fingers. They have made their choice. Let's respect it.



Rain Man said:


> Crimes are not an issue in Bihar if it is committed by the same caste!


At least 'Yadav raaj is back'. Their choice. We should not be spiteful. 



LaBong said:


> Not sure if you want *us *to be grateful or insulted !!


Speak only for yourself. You don't represent Bengalis here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

It was Kejriwal who once during his Anna days demanded scrapping of the law that required nod from the CM before raiding anyone up from the level of joint secretary....he was the one who protested against huge ad budgets of political parties; now having an annual ad budget of 500+ crores of govt. money for promoting "Kejriwal ki Sarkar"!!.....but then, he is a politician now, living in Lutyens' bunglow (that also he protested once) and giving 400% salary hike to his MPs!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Rangila said:


> The problem here is that you are driving (the car) only by looking at the windscreen, not relying on rear-view mirrors which could be unsafe.
> 
> Was Modi not at his dullard best when he called Lalu a "Shaitan" and called AK a "Naxal" and bhagoda?
> 
> What example of morality is set by PM of India for its younger citizen? To speak ill of others?
> Or is it because he is a PM, so he can escape with impunity.
> What is the sauce for the goose should be the sauce of the gender no?
> 
> Now if CM did the same, he just retaliated against him. So it should not be a big fuss.
> 
> If Modi thinks he is a raging bull, hey, there is Arvind Kejriwal with a red rug.
> 
> Let the dust settle & see who was where on this CBI imbroglio and then only we shall get to know who will have the pebble soup served.



Facts are very important- 

Lalu said shaitan came inside his mouth when he said some Hindus consume beef at his house in Patna R.P.Singh was also there when he said It infront of camera replying to some media person- Modi questioned why shaitan found lalu's mouth only at Munger rally in Bihar- He didn't call lalu shaitan- Although he did question Nitish's DNA at Muzaffarpur rally infront of Nitish which didn't suit a PM- and was unworthy of the office he held-

Modi never conforted Kejriwal directly- I have not even seen him taking his name in any of his rallies- although he did hint towards him when he questioned how would an anarchist govern a state- Now anarchist is something which Kejriwal himself claims himself to be- and I suppose proudly says he is one- I don;t know from where did you get Naxal and other word bhagoda- Which Kejriwal's associates used for Kiran Bedi-

Now coming to PM- yes he failed at times to set an example of himself before youngsters- and I hope he realizes it and be careful in future but him failing doesn't automatically give license to every one for bad mouthing each other and talk sh!t-

Retaliation is something which is done in response- Now a response of a CBI raid is not a 3rd rate abusive language right from the street- Even Lalu's house was raided by CBI he didn't go apesh!t crazy like Kejriwal did- in the press briefing-

I hope Kejriwal had been as sensible as you on this one- and "Let the dust settle"- Even is mentor Anna Hazare is questioning his choice today- 1st Law Ministers and now secretary- He was behaving in similar manner when Jitendra Tomar was arrested- and later ended with foot in mouth-




Rangila said:


> Bihar = 16% Muslims, BJP routed.
> W Bengal = 27% - BJP will be pummeled.
> Assam = 34% Muslims = BJP will be kicked to the curb.



I hope you don't see 200 million Indian muslims just as cannon fodder to stop Modi- It would be very dangerous thing to do- Their worth is more than just being a collective vote bank-


----------



## Rangila

@Eminent Mainstream Media 

_I hope you don't see 200 million Indian muslims just as cannon fodder to stop Modi- It would be very dangerous thing to do- Their worth is more than just being a collective vote bank-_

This is your interpretation, I merely portrayed the ground reality of whats happening in Indian elections as Indian of various casts & colors vote.

Yadavs voting for Ialu or Muslims voting for Congress, I see no such problem under democracy.

@Eminent Mainstream Media

_ I don;t know from where did you get Naxal and other word bhagoda- Which Kejriwal's associates used for Kiran Bedi-_

Need some knowledge punishment?







I understand that you want to protect your cherished Modi, but for that, you do not accuse others of misrepresenting the facts or assume that they are not armed with sufficient facts.

Watch the Video.

Kejriwal Says Vendetta, BJP Says Corruption: Who is Right?

For your information Modi is no innocent Indian either:






Neither is the BJP:








Blame your own current affairs defunct status.
Not those of others unknown to you. 
The definition of a "surprise" is what surprises you. Simple.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Rangila said:


> Yadavs voting for Ialu or Muslims voting for Congress, I see no such problem under democracy.




I suppose you are implying the electorate of Bihar- And I must say you don't have any idea of the situation there-

Muslims vote for Lalu- Congress there is a party of Uppercaste supremacists- same situation exists in UP muslims vote for SP- and BSP is alternate option- However I can assure you that neither SP/RJD/BSP will ever let muslim get their proper place in legislature and executive- RJD/SP are party of Yadavs and although muslims generally dwarfs the yadavs while voting for these parties- It will always be Yadavs making most of the Assembly and Cabinet- with only symbolic representation given just for show to the muslims- same can be said for BSP which is party of Dalits- And you can observe similar situation with congress- Which is why I said used "Just as a cannon fodder" which is dangerous both for muslims and rest-


----------



## Rangila

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> I suppose you are implying the electorate of Bihar- And I must say you don't have any idea of the situation there-
> 
> Muslims vote for Lalu- Congress there is a party of Uppercaste supremacists- same situation exists in UP muslims vote for SP- and BSP is alternate option- However I can assure you that neither SP/RJD/BSP will ever let muslim get their proper place in legislature and executive- RJD/SP are party of Yadavs and although muslims generally dwarfs the yadavs while voting for these parties- It will always be Yadavs making most of the Assembly and Cabinet- with only symbolic representation given just for show to the muslims- same can be said for BSP which is party of Dalits- And you can observe similar situation with congress- Which is why I said used "Just as a cannon fodder" which is dangerous both for muslims and rest-



No, my pony brain has no such idea which is reserved exclusively for the omniscient person like you.

You suppose, I imply type says it all.
Assumption is mother of all the mess-ups.
Don't indulge therein.


----------



## Darmashkian

With GST plans in peril, BJP all set to target Congress on corruption issues | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


As the Modi government started losing hopes of passage of its key reforms Goods and Services Tax (GST) bill amid the political chill in the ongoing winter session,* the BJP is rolling up its sleeves to make the National Herald case and other "corruption" issues key in its offensive against the Congress.*

The BJP alleged that Congress was holding the country's development "hostage" to its "selfish" political goal. The government will make efforts to reach out the Congress on GST but if the session ends in a washout, the party will take to the streets to protest against the Congress's approach in Parliament, sources said.


The decision was taken at a meeting attended by Union home minister Rajnath Singh, finance minister Arun Jaitley, external affairs minister Sushma Swaraj, parliamentary affairs minister M Venkaiah Naidu and BJP president Amit Shah on Tuesday.

The BJP, which distributed booklets titled 'National Herald Case -- Family Greed and National Blackmail' to party MPs at its parliamentary party meeting, is planning to aggressively take on the Congress inside and outside Parliament. The booklet, which begins with finance minister Arun Jaitley's article "Why the Congress is Wrong", is a compilation of editorials and articles in various newspapers.

The GST bill was the focal point of the session, which could be a washout like the previous monsoon session. The Congress, which has been alleging political vendetta in the National Herald case, is now up in arms alleging that the governor of Arunachal Pradesh has summoned a special session from Wednesday without consulting the state government.

Sources said that in a bid to Congress on board on GST, Arun Jaitley and Venkaiah Naidu will meet congress leaders Mallikarjun Kharge and Ghulam Nabi Azad.

"The parliamentary party expressed its concern over the negative politics of Congress and its attempt to obstruct the country's development...Congress should see to it that the case does not overshadow national interest," minister of state for parliamentary affairsMukhtar Abbas Naqvi said.

The government and party will celebrate former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee's birth day on December 25 as 'good governance day' during which a host of events will be held, Naqvi said.

On January 12, the birth anniversary of Vivekananda, several programmes on empowering youth and skill development will be launched in Lok Sabha constituencies.
*
The party MPs also decided to contribute Rs 10,000 each for Chennai flood relief, he said.

Environment Minister Prakash Javadekar briefed MPs about the climate agreement in Paris and the members expressed their happiness over the outcome, Naqvi said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Rangila said:


> [I]I don;t know from where did you get Naxal and other word bhagoda- Which Kejriwal's associates used for Kiran Bedi-[/I]
> 
> Need some knowledge punishment?
> 
> [ATTACH=full]279706[/ATTACH]
> 
> I understand that you want to protect your cherished Modi, but for that, you do not accuse others of misrepresenting the facts or assume that they are not armed with sufficient facts.
> 
> Watch the Video.
> 
> [URL='http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/the-buck-stops-here/kejriwal-says-vendetta-bjp-says-corruption-who-is-right/394979?#t=2484']Kejriwal Says Vendetta, BJP Says Corruption: Who is Right?[/URL]
> 
> For your information Modi is no innocent Indian either:
> 
> [ATTACH=full]279707[/ATTACH]
> 
> Neither is the BJP:
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=full]279709[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> Blame your own current affairs defunct status.
> Not those of others unknown to you.
> The definition of a "surprise" is what surprises you. Simple.





Please provide proper source- I once saw a news paper snapshot which claimed some AAP leader raped a dog- now would you count that as proper source-

I don't have to defend Modi- He's not my relative or friend- and he already have lots of people defending him and crores of rupees is spend daily just to defend him-

I don't need to see propaganda video- I know how to asses things- There was a similar poster like you here- Bhai Zakir who would always post such propaganda and Photoshopped posters- for every one to see- in the end he ran away and is nowhere to be seen-

I never said Modi is innocent- and I would never want him to be- Modi himself was interrogated by CBI for 7 hours and BJP president jailed- neither were crying like a b!tch as Kejriwal is doing- Mamta, Jai Lalita, Lalu, Dhumal, Vasundhara Raje etc- etc- faced similar situation or are facing it- neither did or are doing gali galouge-



Rangila said:


> No, my pony brain has no such idea which is reserved exclusively for the omniscient person like you.
> 
> You suppose, I imply type says it all.
> Assumption is mother of all the mess-ups.
> Don't indulge therein.



I am "eminent" after all-

I cannot read your mind hence- I assume- at times It is a mess-up however most calculations in physics are one with assumption-

I would suggest- no need to be in mission mode- I would not all of a sudden dump my brain and become AAP supporter as you would want me to be- so relax- something take time- keep posting-


----------



## Rangila

Starting from here nothing is photoshopped, and this was what I served you on the silver platter;

Delhi's lesson for Modi: Mind your language

Then you have NDTV panel discussion youtube with Bharkha dutt and couple of excerpts from India Today and times of India copy pasted.

If you can not distinguish between a photoshop and a authentic copy pasted news item, speaks volume of your ability to separate the chaff from the grain - Coupled with your "Pixel Management" deficiency. Why blame or doubt others?

And if thats not enough, you attack other posters involving their knowledge, integrity & intellect by counter questioning.

Next time I have to decide whether the likes of you are worth indulging with or to ignore.

I dislike bunkum & balderdash. Period.

@Eminent Mainstream Media

_I cannot read your mind hence- I assume- at times It is a mess-up however most calculations in physics are one with assumption-_

An assumption is relied upon against pending or forthcoming _uncertainties_, however, its not the last or the top rung of the tall ladder that you want to climb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Rangila said:


> Starting from here nothing is photoshopped, and this was what I served you on the silver platter;
> 
> Delhi's lesson for Modi: Mind your language
> 
> Then you have NDTV panel discussion youtube with Bharkha dutt and couple of excerpts from India Today and times of India copy pasted.
> 
> If you can not distinguish between a photoshop and a authentic copy pasted news item, speaks volume of your ability to separate the chaff from the grain - Coupled with your "Pixel Management" deficiency. Why blame or doubt others?
> 
> And if thats not enough, you attack other posters involving their knowledge, integrity & intellect by counter questioning.
> 
> Next time I have to decide whether the likes of you are worth indulging with or to ignore.
> 
> I dislike bunkum & balderdash. Period.



I know about dailyo and Bharkha dutt- you don't need to post about what opinion they would have-

And I might not know photoshop but I definitely know your types-

I made a humble advice- feel free to ignore- the situation prevails unlike you would fantasize It to be- 

Regards-



Rangila said:


> @Eminent Mainstream Media
> 
> _I cannot read your mind hence- I assume- at times It is a mess-up however most calculations in physics are one with assumption-_
> 
> An assumption is relied upon against pending or forthcoming _uncertainties_, however, its not the last or the top rung of the tall ladder that you want to climb.



Well for us It is defiantly the long ladder we climb during calculations- getting closer limits- But then I don't think you have much Idea about that-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> I know about dailyo and Bharkha dutt- you don't need to post about what opinion they would have-
> 
> And I might not know photoshop but I definitely know your types-
> 
> I made a humble advice- feel free to ignore- the situation prevails unlike you would fantasize It to be-
> 
> Regards-
> 
> 
> 
> Well for us It is defiantly the long ladder we climb during calculations- getting closer limits- But then I don't think you have much Idea about that-




You have left me with no other choice but to ignore you.
I wont be able to see your posts from hereafter..
Not even your probable futile rebuttal on this post.
So do not waste your 5 minutes of physics.
Try your luck with other participants, with your cocky & cavalier attitude. 
Let me see how long they can tolerate you.


----------



## magudi

Any video of Modi offering Mann water ?

Any video of Modi offering Mann water ?


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Rangila said:


> You have left me with no other choice but to ignore you.
> I wont be able to see your posts from hereafter..
> Not even your probable futile rebuttal on this post.
> So do not waste your 5 minutes of physics.
> Try your luck with other participants, with your cocky & cavalier attitude.
> Let me see how long they can tolerate you.





Okay- Thanks for the luck though-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Here is the classic example of myopic Modi todies who hate their own media, call it names, ONLY when it does not suit them, other than that they are hunky dory:


----------



## magudi

Narendra Modi's war on Muslims 'is destroying India's reputation' – video | Opinion | The Guardian

Tharoor at his best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

magudi said:


> Any video of Modi offering Mann water ?
> 
> Any video of Modi offering Mann water ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## s_madaans

Rangila said:


> View attachment 279757
> 
> 
> Here is the classic example of myopic Modi todies who hate their own media, call it names, ONLY when it does not suit them, other than that they are hunky dory:



O bhai, please try to put valid examples....dailyO / burka ...everyone knows about their credibility....do u have any other neutral report which compares khujliwal & modi....the answer is NO.
even ur this link is not worth noticing(spending even half a minute)....what should I say now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Rangila said:


>



Kya yaar isme to kuch v ni h


----------



## Rangila

s_madaans said:


> O bhai, please try to put valid examples....dailyO / burka ...everyone knows about their credibility....do u have any other neutral report which compares khujliwal & modi....the answer is NO.
> even ur this link is not worth noticing(spending even half a minute)....what should I say now


















magudi said:


> Kya yaar isme to kuch v ni h



Modi se aur ki milugo?
Khali glass hi milugo thanu.


----------



## Jason bourne

ED raided karthik chidambarams office ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Rangila said:


> View attachment 279767
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi se aur ki milugo?
> Khali glass hi milugo thanu.




Guynexdor


----------



## IndoCarib

How Ashish Joshi, an AAP man, went after principal secretary Rajendra Kumar - Times of India

So it was not PM Modi after all. Meet the man behind the CBI raid. Kejriwal's hysterical outbursts wasted. Now we know Kejriwal is indeed a 'dehati'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Jason bourne said:


> ED raided karthik chidambarams office ...



Finally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

_The Congress, demanded setting up of a Joint Parliamentary Committee to probe into the alleged irregularities in the Delhi and District Cricket Association involving Jaitley and said that he should resign from his post 'for a fair and impartial probe'._

अरुण जेटली दिसंबर 1999 से लेकर दिसंबर 2013 तक डीडीसीए के अध्यक्ष पद पर काबिज़ रहे.

– फ़िरोज़ शाह कोटला मैदान के रेनोवशन का पूरा काम उस वक़्त में हुआ जब जेटली डीडीसीए अध्यक्ष थे.
– कमिटी की रिपोर्ट में कहा गया है कि जिस काम पर डीडीसीए ने करोड़ों रूपये खर्च कर दिए उसका कम्पलीशन सर्टिफिकेट आज तक नहीं मिला है.

Last night I saw this man Jat lee on TV while he was responding to AAP charges; The fellow was hardly able to speak beyond one word = Rubish and walked away. But the body & the face language convinced me that guy is hiding some. If there is neutral investigation, this man will end up in Tihar.


----------



## Rangila

Kirti Azad, Bishan Singh Bedi come down hard on Arun Jaitley and DDCA - Cricket News


----------



## Jason bourne

Rangila said:


> Kirti Azad, Bishan Singh Bedi come down hard on Arun Jaitley and DDCA - Cricket News




2012 article .... bhai ese to koi bhi nahi bachega ....


----------



## IndoCarib

Kejriwal should have checked Kumar’s antecedents: Hazare - The Hindu

Veteran anti-corruption crusader Anna Hazare on Wednesday admonished his former protégé, Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal and Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader for *surrounding himself with men of dubious reputation* following allegations of corruption levelled by the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) against Mr. Kejriwal’s Principal Secretary, Rajender Kumar.


----------



## Rangila




----------



## noksss

Congress President Sonia Gandhi and her son Rahul are likely to choose to go to jail rather than seek bail in the National Herald case, top Congress sources have told NDTV.

The two top Congress leaders are among seven people summoned by a trial court for a hearing in the case on Saturday.

Top sources in the Congress said that the Gandhis "are not inclined to seek bail and are ready to go to jail if required." Their legal defence in the case will be a close-guarded secret till the appearance in court, they said.

The Congress is also preparing to stage a show of strength in the capital on that day, sources said. It has summoned its chief ministers and other state leaders for a meeting at the party headquarters, 24 Akbar Road, in New Delhi and all its lawmakers from both Houses of Parliament have also been asked to be present. They are likely to stage a march.

The case, filed by BJP leader Subramanian Swamy, accuses the Gandhis and four others of forming a company with the intention of acquiring property belonging to the now defunct newspaper National Herald that was founded by Jawaharlal Nehru. The seventh entity summoned in the case is Young Indian, the company formed by them, in which the Gandhis own 76 per cent shares.

*The proposed move to not seek bail is being seen as the Gandhis taking a cue from former Prime Minister Indira Gandhi who was arrested in 1977 after she lost the general election. The arrest is believed to have resurrected her political fortunes. The Congress, under her, swept the 1980 Lok Sabha elections.*

Both Mrs Gandhi and her son have aggressively countered the allegations against them as political vendetta. Mr Gandhi had last week accused the Prime Minister's office of spearheading the alleged vendetta. The BJP on its part has maintained that the party or the government it runs has nothing to do with the case. Finance Minister Arun Jaitley wrote in a Facebook post that Mr Swamy filed the case as a private citizen. Mr Swamy had filed the case in 2012 and the next year, merged his party with the BJP.

Sonia Gandhi, Rahul Unlikely To Seek Bail In National Herald Case

some of the comments below the article are interesting 

*Gandhis giving tough fight to Kejriwal in the nautanki sweepstakes.
Kejriwal also tried the "no bail" stunt one year ago but put his tail between his legs and took bail after one week in jail. Who wants to bet whether the Gandhis will stay longer in jail than Kejriwal before seeking bail?
Infantile nautanki seems to be the new trend in political strategy these days.*
*
CHOR should be in jail better for nation parliament will work
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LaBong

SarthakGanguly said:


> Speak only for yourself. You don't represent Bengalis here.



I'm speaking for myself and as a Bengali, dont much care about the Bengalis here, they seem to have lost their pride so that they can rub shoulders with cool club in sm.

Not you @Rain Man though, you exemplify what happens an intelligent genteel bong argues for rw, feel sorry for the company you have to keep though! 

Im still waiting for your rebuttal though.



SarthakGanguly said:


> You are not worth any.



Oh my life is ruined because 2 bit sm warrior doesnt think high of me!


----------



## IndoCarib

r


noksss said:


> Congress President Sonia Gandhi and her son Rahul are likely to choose to go to jail rather than seek bail in the National Herald case, top Congress sources have told NDTV.
> 
> The two top Congress leaders are among seven people summoned by a trial court for a hearing in the case on Saturday.
> 
> Top sources in the Congress said that the Gandhis "are not inclined to seek bail and are ready to go to jail if required." Their legal defence in the case will be a close-guarded secret till the appearance in court, they said.
> 
> The Congress is also preparing to stage a show of strength in the capital on that day, sources said. It has summoned its chief ministers and other state leaders for a meeting at the party headquarters, 24 Akbar Road, in New Delhi and all its lawmakers from both Houses of Parliament have also been asked to be present. They are likely to stage a march.
> 
> The case, filed by BJP leader Subramanian Swamy, accuses the Gandhis and four others of forming a company with the intention of acquiring property belonging to the now defunct newspaper National Herald that was founded by Jawaharlal Nehru. The seventh entity summoned in the case is Young Indian, the company formed by them, in which the Gandhis own 76 per cent shares.
> 
> *The proposed move to not seek bail is being seen as the Gandhis taking a cue from former Prime Minister Indira Gandhi who was arrested in 1977 after she lost the general election. The arrest is believed to have resurrected her political fortunes. The Congress, under her, swept the 1980 Lok Sabha elections.*
> 
> Both Mrs Gandhi and her son have aggressively countered the allegations against them as political vendetta. Mr Gandhi had last week accused the Prime Minister's office of spearheading the alleged vendetta. The BJP on its part has maintained that the party or the government it runs has nothing to do with the case. Finance Minister Arun Jaitley wrote in a Facebook post that Mr Swamy filed the case as a private citizen. Mr Swamy had filed the case in 2012 and the next year, merged his party with the BJP.
> 
> Sonia Gandhi, Rahul Unlikely To Seek Bail In National Herald Case
> 
> some of the comments below the article are interesting
> 
> *Gandhis giving tough fight to Kejriwal in the nautanki sweepstakes.
> Kejriwal also tried the "no bail" stunt one year ago but put his tail between his legs and took bail after one week in jail. Who wants to bet whether the Gandhis will stay longer in jail than Kejriwal before seeking bail?
> Infantile nautanki seems to be the new trend in political strategy these days.
> 
> CHOR should be in jail better for nation parliament will work*


 
The days of sympathy wave votes are long over. The electorate is much more smarter than in way back 1977. Only Sonia and Rahul are too dumb to realise this. More over Sonia is no Indira !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

Surat today:

BJP gang in action, boycotting Khan.


----------



## IndoCarib

Rangila said:


> Surat today:
> 
> BJP gang in action, boycotting Khan.


 
How can you say they are BJP gang ? Do you have any url link with the pics ??
AFAIK, the appeal to boycott Dilwale was called by a faction of MNS. Even Raj Takre clarified it not his party's official stand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Rangila said:


> Surat today:
> 
> BJP gang in action, boycotting Khan.



do you have any link they are related to the BJP


----------



## Jason bourne

IndoCarib said:


> How can you say they are BJP gang ? Do you have any url link with the pics ??
> AFAIK, the appeal to boycott Dilwale was called by a faction of MNS. Even Raj Takre clarified it not his party's official stand




Even I am boycotting this movie and telling people not to watch wht bjp has to do in that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

@Rangila

You are busted. They are oridnary people calling for Dilwale boycott.

Shahrukh khan’s Dilwale Protest in Surat – Lite Ley Mamu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Rangila said:


> Surat today:
> 
> BJP gang in action, boycotting Khan.




And its not todays pic its 4 5 days older... mat dekhna is kamine ki movie ...


----------



## Rangila

IndoCarib said:


> How can you say they are BJP gang ? Do you have any url link with the pics ??
> AFAIK, the appeal to boycott Dilwale was called by a faction of MNS. Even Raj Takre clarified it not his party's official stand



Surat is full of BJP, Recent corporate elections proved.
I do not have to point out every placard holder that he or she is the BJP.

As for the practicality of it. Its always a tacit case.
BJP's motor mouth troika spoke lots of things over a period of months, and they were not restraints.
BJP spokesman always deny. Nothing new.

Surat is well known in whole Gujarat for saffron activities.









Echo_419 said:


> do you have any link they are related to the BJP


Saffron = BJP



Jason bourne said:


> And its not todays pic its 4 5 days older... mat dekhna is kamine ki movie ...



This is doing round on twitter NOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Rangila said:


> Surat is full of BJP, Recent corporate elections proved.
> I do not have to point out every placard holder that he or she is the BJP.
> 
> As for the practicality of it. Its always a tacit case.
> BJP's motor mouth troika spoke lots of things over a period of months, and they were not restraints.
> BJP spokesman always deny. Nothing new.
> 
> Surat is well known in whole Gujarat for saffron activities.
> 
> 
> View attachment 279829
> 
> 
> 
> Saffron = BJP


 
You are clutching at straws. Being pro BJP and being a BJP worker/member are two different things. BJP as a party did not appeal for Dilwale boycott. In Karnataka pro Congress Christians in their capacity as citizens protested the state Congress govt's decision celebrate Tipu Jayanti.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rangila

IndoCarib said:


> You are clutching at straws. Being pro BJP and being a BJP worker/member are two different things. BJP as a party did not appeal for Dilwale boycott. In Karnataka pro Congress Christians in their capacity as citizens protested the state Congress govt's decision celebrate Tipu Jayanti.



BJP = Saffron.
It has not to be in black & white.
People all know what is what.
This is the reason BJP is losing all elections back to back.






The same shik happened with PIB when they photoshoped PM Modi.

Government of India is working vigorously with lies.
But in whose favor?

Oh yes BJP/Modi are the best in the world.
Very honest & prudent.
My foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Marxist said:


> Sharing Some pictures from Modiji's thrissur rally ...intolerance is rising in kerala mainly among the youth ,
> 
> View attachment 279223
> 
> 
> View attachment 279224
> 
> 
> View attachment 279226



Cannot trust these rally attendance bhai.

We saw i Bihar and Delhi, he got huge rally support, but when coming to voting day, these same people vote for freebies, not MODI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

All these 3 are multimillionaire in USD:


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> I'm speaking for myself and as a Bengali, dont much care about the Bengalis here, they seem to have lost their pride so that they can rub shoulders with cool club in sm.
> 
> Not you @Rain Man though, you exemplify what happens an intelligent genteel bong argues for rw, feel sorry for the company you have to keep though!
> 
> Im still waiting for your rebuttal though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my life is ruined because 2 bit sm warrior doesnt think high of me!



Bengali pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> Bengali pride.


So you think a Bengali cant be proud of his origin, only modi todies have the right to be proud of their god ji? Typical rw. 

Or maybe I shouldn't generalise whole rw spectrum, its mostly you and the keralite guy and some of your sidekicks who got something against bengalis. Do we make you feel uncomfortable?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> So you think a Bengali cant be proud of his origin, only modi todies have the right to be proud of their god ji? Typical rw.
> 
> Or maybe I shouldn't generalise whole rw spectrum, its mostly you and the keralite guy and some of your sidekicks who got something against bengalis. Do we make you feel uncomfortable?



What exactly Bengalis are proud off nowadays? A Secular government which support rapists of Tuktuki Mondal? Go and make more crude bombs if you have some time off from providing Indian documents and wives to illegal Bangladeshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

SarthakGanguly said:


> Biharis are happy. Let's not complain and point fingers. They have made their choice. Let's respect it.


I always did. They knew it would bring back the Jungle raaj, still they chose it. God bless them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

LaBong said:


> I'm speaking for myself and as a Bengali, dont much care about the Bengalis here, they seem to have *lost their pride* so that they can rub shoulders with cool club in sm.
> 
> Not you @Rain Man though, you exemplify what happens an intelligent genteel bong argues for rw, feel sorry for the company you have to keep though!
> 
> Im still waiting for your rebuttal though.



There is an old Bengali storybook written in 70's or 80's, "Brajadar galpa samagra" or "Brajadar Gulgalpa" that I read when I was a kid, Brajada (Brajaraj Karfarma) was a character like Ghanada telling fake stories (gulgalpa) of his achievements to his fans & followers, Sunil, Sunit, etc. in some office. Brajada once told Sunit bitterly, "Bujhli Nite, Bangalir brain ar Kolkatar drain, dutoi atit, ekhon shudhu namei ache"! In the last page of the last story, Brajada said that he went for hunting (and training Jim Corbett) and there a very clever tiger ate him! Everybody protested; but you are still alive!! Brajada sighed in frustration, reminded them about the glorious past of the Bengalis, and concluded that Bengalis have already died and got eaten....'ei bacha ke ki ar bacha bole', he said!

So @LaBong , Brajada told us long back that Bengalis are dead, and if you compare our current work in literature, cinema, music, science, education and politics with that of the Bengali renaissance period, and up to our grandfathers' generation, then Brajada was not very wrong...someone like Shirshendu Mukhopadhyay is among the last of the remaining legends! Unfortunately, a resurrection of the lost glory is not in sight, I am not sure if this decay is because Bengalis have chosen to live in their glorious past, or a massive brain drain in Bengal, or the rampant politicization of every single institution of importance that are now producing lackeys of one political party or the other...but lackeys don't make legends. The 'Bengali pride' you are talking about is like the great Roman empire, all in the past! Considering the current situation in Bengal, I can't feel pride in our glorious past without being ashamed of our hopeless present. Maybe we can ask @scorpionx and @MilSpec about how they feel.

-------------------------------------------------
Coming to the petty politics, we Bengalis have made someone like Jyoti Basu our CM for five consecutive terms, someone who diligently destroyed everything of value in Bengal during his tenure, be it industries, scholarly institutions, or the democratic system itself. Then we got a Buddhadeb Bhattacharya, who, rather surprisingly, showed some promise to bring about some change. But that didn't suit us...and we kicked him out and rewarded a half-brained politician in opposition for her great work in driving out a high profile project like Tata small car plant (thereby destroying our chances of becoming another auto hub like Tamilnadu, Gurgaon or Pune), and eliminating the prospects of building world's 2nd largest petrochemical hub even in an almost no man's land like Nayachar.

Jyoti Basu once broke into the BBD Bagh office of HSBC Bank and threw away the first consignment of computers on the road, probably in 1981-82, a later course correction put us somewhere in the bottom of the IT hubs in India, Mamata understood the mistake and a further course correction has blocked all the new entrants in the Sector-V & New Town IT hub including the high profile companies like Infosys and Wipro (2nd campus). The IT hub of Kolkata is dying, along with it the real estate sector of Rajarhat is also dying, investments are already dead, and there is barely any new development in the once-fast-growing Rajarhat-New Town in last 4 years. Pride? No. I feel disgusted.

And which wing the opposition political parties belong to? Which political party in India doesn't play communal cards? I would rather choose a Modi, even at the cost of having to bear with the nuisance of certain yogis and sadhwis, if the alternative option is a Mamata, or a Lalu, Mulayam, Mayavati, or the Gandhi-duo. I won't make a void moral stand like "All political parties are bad" when choosing one is an inevitability.

You know, one of my professors was very active in fb during the Bihar election and I was also participating in his posts, and after the election result he posted about the "Bihari pride" and declared that now he feels very proud as a Bihari for the 'achievement' of the Biharis for routing the BJP in the election. I had to point out to him that Biharis have only voted in their traditional caste lines and the result was just political arithmetic (check the vote percentages of the last few polls in Bihar), and Lalu is now the biggest political force in Bihar. I wanted to tell him that to hell with such Bihari pride that makes someone like Lalu the single largest party and makes a learned IIM professor proud about it, but I didn't...he was my professor after all.

Btw, I remember how you and @Joe Shearer were making long arguments rejecting any political agenda behind the award-wapsi episode during the Bihar election, I went silent at one point thinking that I would rather dig up these threads a couple of weeks after the Bihar election; knowing that award-wapsi will stop right after the Bihar election, but later I decided to let it go. But @LaBong , let me tell you now why I was calling it a political campaign...the award-wapsi with massive media coverage was started by Nayantara Sahgal just FIVE DAYS before the 1st phase of the Bihar election, and the last of the high-profile award-wapsi with equally massive media coverage was concluded by Arundhuti Roy just A DAY BEFORE the last phase of the Bihar election, there were a few who might have returned their awards due to peer pressure or herd mentality during the period or maybe a a few days after the election also, but that was the gross timeline, and agenda. Now, I would have to work very hard NOT to see a obvious political agenda behind the whole episode, I chose not to work so hard and rather preferred to see what was the simple truth!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rangila said:


> All these 3 are multimillionaire in USD:



Crooks of Indian Cricket.



Jason bourne said:


> And its not todays pic its 4 5 days older... mat dekhna is kamine ki movie ...


Why do we even care about a stupid movie. Just ignore such bull shits.



IndoCarib said:


> How Ashish Joshi, an AAP man, went after principal secretary Rajendra Kumar - Times of India
> 
> So it was not PM Modi after all. Meet the man behind the CBI raid. Kejriwal's hysterical outbursts wasted. Now we know Kejriwal is indeed a 'dehati'



Its indeed a good change, I see a lot of these happenning in coming days.
I'm sure even BJP (if at all anyone in there) will be raided.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

CorporateAffairs said:


> Dread deepens in patna as violence rises in Bihar | Sunday Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Rain Man said:


> There is an old Bengali storybook written in 70's or 80's, "Brajadar galpa samagra" or "Brajadar Gulgalpa" that I read when I was a kid, Brajada (Brajaraj Karfarma) was a character like Ghanada telling fake stories (gulgalpa) of his achievements to his fans & followers, Sunil, Sunit, etc. in some office. Brajada once told Sunit bitterly, "Bujhli Nite, Bangalir brain ar Kolkatar drain, dutoi atit, ekhon shudhu namei ache"! In the last page of the last story, Brajada said that he went for hunting (and training Jim Corbett) and there a very clever tiger ate him! Everybody protested; but you are still alive!! Brajada sighed in frustration, reminded them about the glorious past of the Bengalis, and concluded that Bengalis have already died and got eaten....'ei bacha ke ki ar bacha bole', he said!
> 
> So @LaBong , Brajada told us long back that Bengalis are dead, and if you compare our current work in literature, cinema, music, science, education and politics with that of the Bengali renaissance period, and up to our grandfathers' generation, then Brajada was not very wrong...someone like Shirshendu Mukhopadhyay is among the last of the remaining legends! Unfortunately, a resurrection of the lost glory is not in sight, I am not sure if this decay is because Bengalis have chosen to live in their glorious past, or a massive brain drain in Bengal, or the rampant politicization of every single institution of importance that are now producing lackeys of one political party or the other...but lackeys don't make legends. The 'Bengali pride' you are talking about is like the great Roman empire, all in the past! Considering the current situation in Bengal, I can't feel pride in our glorious past without being ashamed of our hopeless present. Maybe we can ask @scorpionx and @MilSpec about how they feel.



Agreed with most of the things you said, however there's one thing called disdain about one's present situation or outright hate towards a community of people because they don't follow your ideology. Folks like rajneet or other keralite don't care about all these things you said, they simply hate Bengalis because Bengalis don't vote for BJP. They are racist arseholes, it's as simple as that.




Rain Man said:


> And which wing the opposition political parties belong to? Which political party in India doesn't play communal cards? I would rather choose a Modi, even at the cost of having to bear with the nuisance of certain yogis and sadhwis, if the alternative option is a Mamata, or a Lalu, Mulayam, Mayavati, or the Gandhi-duo. I won't make a void moral stand like "All political parties are bad" when choosing one is an inevitability.



All political parties play communal card, however when BJP plays it, it's more dangerous than Congress and others. Majority communalism is always more dangerous than minority communalism since the later can be checked.

Agreed there's no good alternative to Modi except probably Nitish, however that doesn't mean we should turn a blind eye and deaf ear towards every idiotic thing BJP does, and there is no dearth of idiotic things that BJP does.



Rain Man said:


> Btw, I remember how you and @Joe Shearer were making long arguments rejecting any political agenda behind the award-wapsi episode during the Bihar election, I went silent at one point thinking that I would rather dig up these threads a couple of weeks after the Bihar election; knowing that award-wapsi will stop right after the Bihar election, but later I decided to let it go. But @LaBong , let me tell you now why I was calling it a political campaign...the award-wapsi with massive media coverage was started by Nayantara Sahgal just FIVE DAYS before the 1st phase of the Bihar election, and the last of the high-profile award-wapsi with equally massive media coverage was concluded by Arundhuti Roy just A DAY BEFORE the last phase of the Bihar election, there were a few who might have returned their awards due to peer pressure or herd mentality during the period or maybe a a few days after the election also, but that was the gross timeline, and agenda. Now, I would have to work very hard NOT to see a obvious political agenda behind the whole episode, I chose not to work so hard and rather preferred to see what was the simple truth!



Can you also give me the rationale behind sudden beef politics just before election and why BJP motormouths stopped shooting from their hips after election. I'd not go so far and claim that dadri lynching was planned although it kinda looks like it, but I also would have to work rather hard not to see the politics agenda of trying to consolidate hindu votes using dadri. At least we didn't see a riot like Muzaffarnagar being manufactured. 



ranjeet said:


> What exactly Bengalis are proud off nowadays?.



Not being zealots who go around lynching people because of their food habit? Or not burning Dalit kids alive? There are so many things, I should make a list actually. While I make some crude bombs, don't waste your time and murder someone because he/she supposedly hurt your honor, if any still have any left that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Rain Man said:


> There is an old Bengali storybook written in 70's or 80's, "Brajadar galpa samagra" or "Brajadar Gulgalpa" that I read when I was a kid, Brajada (Brajaraj Karfarma) was a character like Ghanada telling fake stories (gulgalpa) of his achievements to his fans & followers, Sunil, Sunit, etc. in some office. Brajada once told Sunit bitterly, "Bujhli Nite, Bangalir brain ar Kolkatar drain, dutoi atit, ekhon shudhu namei ache"! In the last page of the last story, Brajada said that he went for hunting (and training Jim Corbett) and there a very clever tiger ate him! Everybody protested; but you are still alive!! Brajada sighed in frustration, reminded them about the glorious past of the Bengalis, and concluded that Bengalis have already died and got eaten....'ei bacha ke ki ar bacha bole', he said!
> 
> So @LaBong , Brajada told us long back that Bengalis are dead, and if you compare our current work in literature, cinema, music, science, education and politics with that of the Bengali renaissance period, and up to our grandfathers' generation, then Brajada was not very wrong...someone like Shirshendu Mukhopadhyay is among the last of the remaining legends! Unfortunately, a resurrection of the lost glory is not in sight, I am not sure if this decay is because Bengalis have chosen to live in their glorious past, or a massive brain drain in Bengal, or the rampant politicization of every single institution of importance that are now producing lackeys of one political party or the other...but lackeys don't make legends. The 'Bengali pride' you are talking about is like the great Roman empire, all in the past! Considering the current situation in Bengal, I can't feel pride in our glorious past without being ashamed of our hopeless present. Maybe we can ask @scorpionx and @MilSpec about how they feel.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> Coming to the petty politics, we Bengalis have made someone like Jyoti Basu our CM for five consecutive terms, someone who diligently destroyed everything of value in Bengal during his tenure, be it industries, scholarly institutions, or the democratic system itself. Then we got a Buddhadeb Bhattacharya, who, rather surprisingly, showed some promise to bring about some change. But that didn't suit us...and we kicked him out and rewarded a half-brained politician in opposition for her great work in driving out a high profile project like Tata small car plant (thereby destroying our chances of becoming another auto hub like Tamilnadu, Gurgaon or Pune), and eliminating the prospects of building world's 2nd largest petrochemical hub even in an almost no man's land like Nayachar.
> 
> Jyoti Basu once broke into the BBD Bagh office of HSBC Bank and threw away the first consignment of computers on the road, probably in 1981-82, a later course correction put us somewhere in the bottom of the IT hubs in India, Mamata understood the mistake and a further course correction has blocked all the new entrants in the Sector-V & New Town IT hub including the high profile companies like Infosys and Wipro (2nd campus). The IT hub of Kolkata is dying, along with it the real estate sector of Rajarhat is also dying, investments are already dead, and there is barely any new development in the once-fast-growing Rajarhat-New Town in last 4 years. Pride? No. I feel disgusted.
> 
> And which wing the opposition political parties belong to? Which political party in India doesn't play communal cards? I would rather choose a Modi, even at the cost of having to bear with the nuisance of certain yogis and sadhwis, if the alternative option is a Mamata, or a Lalu, Mulayam, Mayavati, or the Gandhi-duo. I won't make a void moral stand like "All political parties are bad" when choosing one is an inevitability.
> 
> You know, one of my professors was very active in fb during the Bihar election and I was also participating in his posts, and after the election result he posted about the "Bihari pride" and declared that now he feels very proud as a Bihari for the 'achievement' of the Biharis for routing the BJP in the election. I had to point out to him that Biharis have only voted in their traditional caste lines and the result was just political arithmetic (check the vote percentages of the last few polls in Bihar), and Lalu is now the biggest political force in Bihar. I wanted to tell him that to hell with such Bihari pride that makes someone like Lalu the single largest party and makes a learned IIM professor proud about it, but I didn't...he was my professor after all.
> 
> Btw, I remember how you and @Joe Shearer were making long arguments rejecting any political agenda behind the award-wapsi episode during the Bihar election, I went silent at one point thinking that I would rather dig up these threads a couple of weeks after the Bihar election; knowing that award-wapsi will stop right after the Bihar election, but later I decided to let it go. But @LaBong , let me tell you now why I was calling it a political campaign...the award-wapsi with massive media coverage was started by Nayantara Sahgal just FIVE DAYS before the 1st phase of the Bihar election, and the last of the high-profile award-wapsi with equally massive media coverage was concluded by Arundhuti Roy just A DAY BEFORE the last phase of the Bihar election, there were a few who might have returned their awards due to peer pressure or herd mentality during the period or maybe a a few days after the election also, but that was the gross timeline, and agenda. Now, I would have to work very hard NOT to see a obvious political agenda behind the whole episode, I chose not to work so hard and rather preferred to see what was the simple truth!



Daarun post dada.

I will just add one thing. Me along with many of my Bengali friends.... who have basically migrated out of Bengal.... is it so that we lost our Bengali heritage? Or religion? No.... Obviously not.... But the thing is we can appreciate the fact or rather admit it that Bengal today is not what it was say 60 years ago... India's golden goose. 

Decades of communism has driven out most industries away. Which has made us or many educated folks to go to greener pastures. And now the current Momata di is doing basically what left front did.... with a twist of Bangladeshi appeasement. Mind you..... Bengalis in their haste to downplay BJP are very eager to support TMC. But it is dangerous in the long run. See how recently many Trinamool members were arrested as ISI agents and being anti-nationals.


We already lost 75 % of our Shonar Bangla. And no..... Bangladeshis don't want to stay with us 'Hindus' or 'Infidels'.

If it was so then partition or creation of East Pakistan wouldn't have happened in the first place.

@SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Mike_Brando

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rangila

@CorporateAffairs _Crooks of Indian Cricket_.

And one of these 3 crooks is FM of India as chosen by Modi.
India has a great future.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rangila said:


> @CorporateAffairs _Crooks of Indian Cricket_.
> 
> And one of these 3 crooks is FM of India as chosen by Modi.
> India has a great future.



He has no choice, but to carry along this crook. That is called POLITICS!


----------



## noksss

*The Modi government has so far dismissed, removed or compulsorily retired 13 bureaucrats and imposed pension cut on 45 others for unsatisfactory performance and delivery in public service, the government informed Rajya Sabha on Wednesday.*

Minister of state for personnel Jitendra Singh, in reply to a question from some Rajya Sabha MPs, said during the last one-and-a-half years (since the Modi government assumed power in May 2014),* "13 Central Civil Service/All India Service officers have been dismissed/removed/compulsorily retired from government service and penalty 
of pension cut... imposed on 45 Central Civil Service/All India Service officers".*
Singh said the government has taken several steps to remove deadwood and inefficient officials in the Central Civil Services/All India Services. *"With a view to making bureaucracy performance-oriented and accountable, the government has recently issued instructions to all ministries/departments to carry out periodical review under FR 56(j) of Rule 48 of CCS (Pension Rules, 1972) and under Rule 16(3) of All India Services (Death-cum-Retirement Benefits) Rules," he said.*

As per these instructions, the performance of government servants should be reviewed six months before he/she attains the age of 50/55 years or on completion of 30 years of qualifying service, as the case may be, to determine if he/she should be retained in service or retired from service in public interest.


The minister said the department of personnel and training (DoPT), to ensure timely disposal of disciplinary cases and maintain a mechanism of probity among government servants, had issued an office memorandum eliciting information pertaining to disciplinary cases in a standardized format, for its monitoring. 

* Singh further informed that the government recently issued instructions under Rule 7(2) of the AIS (Leave) Rules 1955 to process deemed resignation of bureaucrats who remain unauthorisedly absent after expiry of leave/study leave/foreign assignment etc. "The government also examines cases against officers and imposes penalty of cut in pension wherever necessary, in consultation with the UPSC," he said.* 

* As part of its endeavour to make bureaucracy performance-oriented and accountable, Singh said DoPT was reviewing disciplinary cases for IAS, under secretary and above level officers of Central Secretariat Service and Group A officers of CBI, on a monthly basis.* Even the respective cadre controlling authorities of central services/cadres have been directed to monitor disciplinary cases against officers of those services periodically, he added. 

Singh said a committee headed by secretary, DoPT, monitors on quarterly basis status of all delayed cases of sanction for prosecution and takes the steps needed to resolve such cases expeditiously. Besides, the government has instructed all ministries/departments for time-bound submission of proposals to the cadre controlling authority for initiating disciplinary proceedings against IAS officers. 

Modi govt dismissed 13 officers, penalized 45 for inefficiency - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## CorporateAffairs

noksss said:


> *The Modi government has so far dismissed, removed or compulsorily retired 13 bureaucrats and imposed pension cut on 45 others for unsatisfactory performance and delivery in public service, the government informed Rajya Sabha on Wednesday.*



Perhaps this is the change India was looking for. Welcome change from you loot India and we loot India by Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rangila

CorporateAffairs said:


> He has no choice, but to carry along this crook. That is called POLITICS!



On the same principle and the extension of your logic on Indian politics;

Why blame UPA/Sonia then?

Do not change the yardstick please.


----------



## Marxist

*BJP force in Kerala, says Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala *

NEW DELHI: The significant inroads BJP has been making in Kerala, a politically bipolar state so far, has prompted a senior Congress leader from the state to seek "serious study and surgery" to revive the ruling United Democratic Front and check BJP's rise. 

*In a confidential letter to the Congress high command*, Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala said "BJP has become a force" after the recent local body elections, in which CPI(M)-led Left Democratic Front won most local bodies, a
and that the Hindu community was moving towards the saffron party. 

"Unfortunately, the BJP has increased its presence in a big way. In Trivandrum Corporation, BJP has come second to Left. Most of the municipalities and gram panchayats opened account. BJP has become a force after this local body elections," said Chennithala's letter said. 

"Nair community, one of the strong supporting communities of the Congress, *is now shifting to the BJP and the LDF. Ezhava community is already having an alliance with the BJP. It helped them gain," *he said in the letter sent last month. 
Read more at:
BJP force in Kerala, says Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala - The Economic Times

@nair @Aminroop @Star Wars @Nair saab @ranjeet 

and @mooppan specially for you ,Even kerala home minister is accepting it ,but you live in denial

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> Agreed with most of the things you said, however there's one thing called disdain about one's present situation or outright hate towards a community of people because they don't follow your ideology. Folks like rajneet or other keralite don't care about all these things you said, they simply hate Bengalis because Bengalis don't vote for BJP. They are racist arseholes, it's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All political parties play communal card, however when BJP plays it, it's more dangerous than Congress and others. Majority communalism is always more dangerous than minority communalism since the later can be checked.
> 
> Agreed there's no good alternative to Modi except probably Nitish, however that doesn't mean we should turn a blind eye and deaf ear towards every idiotic thing BJP does, and there is no dearth of idiotic things that BJP does.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you also give me the rationale behind sudden beef politics just before election and why BJP motormouths stopped shooting from their hips after election. I'd not go so far and claim that dadri lynching was planned although it kinda looks like it, but I also would have to work rather hard not to see the politics agenda of trying to consolidate hindu votes using dadri. At least we didn't see a riot like Muzaffarnagar being manufactured.
> 
> 
> 
> Not being zealots who go around lynching people because of their food habit? Or not burning Dalit kids alive? There are so many things, I should make a list actually. While I make some crude bombs, don't waste your time and murder someone because he/she supposedly hurt your honor, if any still have any left that is.



Few posts here and there showing the mirror and the Bhadra Dhimmi here starts name calling. 


India fought it's first war of independence over cartilages laced with animal fat, but I guess being a Dhimmi you must have discounted that fact because it also involved fat from PIGs. As far as going around lynching people is concerned your people went about killing folks for having a "DIFFERENT POLITICAL VIEW", here straight from the horse's mouth. 

"WE shall now try to assess at the macro level the vastness and magnitude of this political slaughter. In 1997, Buddhadeb Bhattacharjee, in a reply to an Assembly question, stated that between 1977 (when they came to power) and 1996, 28,000 political murders were committed. This bland statement does not convey the enormity of the crime committed by the CPI-M. It meant on an average 125.7 murders were effected in a month. It meant that the daily rate of murder was four. That is to say that one political murder took place every six hours for the entire period of 19 years between 1977 and 1996. Could any member of the Opposition feel safe in such a “haven of peace”?"

Census of Political Murders in West Bengal during CPI-M Rule—1977-2009 - Mainstream Weekly


Friday is almost here I suggested you bend your head towards Bangladeshi Jamatis and fart some more on rest of India or else your new masters will be pissed off. Smash few Dugra Idols while you are at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> and @mooppan specially for you ,Even kerala home minister is accepting it ,but you live in denial



This is one part of the coin....... There is another part of this letter which is not mentioned here It says " The reason for poor performance of INC in local body election is CM's Bad image and Corruption (read corruption by CM's office)..... The idea behind this letter is simple, he want to raise, raise above Ooman chandy and become CM candidate for 2016 election........ I am sure you have heard of yesterday's cold war between speaker and ramesh in assembly......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Bengal is in a dangerous situation. If they need to survive they need to elect BJP or atleast give them a chance. 
But what is disturbing is, does BJP has anyone in that state? Any names? I cant even quickly take a Bengali BJP leader.
That is the state of BJP in Bengal and you cannot ask people to support you with showing them their leader.

KL is a different situation, BJP has some strong leaders in that state. Though few of them have been murdered by Communist and Congress party goons, they still have a few leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> *BJP force in Kerala, says Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala *
> 
> NEW DELHI: The significant inroads BJP has been making in Kerala, a politically bipolar state so far, has prompted a senior Congress leader from the state to seek "serious study and surgery" to revive the ruling United Democratic Front and check BJP's rise.
> 
> *In a confidential letter to the Congress high command*, Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala said "BJP has become a force" after the recent local body elections, in which CPI(M)-led Left Democratic Front won most local bodies, a
> and that the Hindu community was moving towards the saffron party.
> 
> "Unfortunately, the BJP has increased its presence in a big way. In Trivandrum Corporation, BJP has come second to Left. Most of the municipalities and gram panchayats opened account. BJP has become a force after this local body elections," said Chennithala's letter said.
> 
> "Nair community, one of the strong supporting communities of the Congress, *is now shifting to the BJP and the LDF. Ezhava community is already having an alliance with the BJP. It helped them gain," *he said in the letter sent last month.
> Read more at:
> BJP force in Kerala, says Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala - The Economic Times
> 
> @nair @Aminroop @Star Wars @Nair saab @ranjeet
> 
> and @mooppan specially for you ,Even kerala home minister is accepting it ,but you live in denial




So upper castes are in dock, what about lower-cases, does this vellapily guy have strong hold over them?



Marxist said:


> *BJP force in Kerala, says Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala *
> 
> NEW DELHI: The significant inroads BJP has been making in Kerala, a politically bipolar state so far, has prompted a senior Congress leader from the state to seek "serious study and surgery" to revive the ruling United Democratic Front and check BJP's rise.
> 
> *In a confidential letter to the Congress high command*, Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala said "BJP has become a force" after the recent local body elections, in which CPI(M)-led Left Democratic Front won most local bodies, a
> and that the Hindu community was moving towards the saffron party.
> 
> "Unfortunately, the BJP has increased its presence in a big way. In Trivandrum Corporation, BJP has come second to Left. Most of the municipalities and gram panchayats opened account. BJP has become a force after this local body elections," said Chennithala's letter said.
> 
> "Nair community, one of the strong supporting communities of the Congress, *is now shifting to the BJP and the LDF. Ezhava community is already having an alliance with the BJP. It helped them gain," *he said in the letter sent last month.
> Read more at:
> BJP force in Kerala, says Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala - The Economic Times
> 
> @nair @Aminroop @Star Wars @Nair saab @ranjeet
> 
> and @mooppan specially for you ,Even kerala home minister is accepting it ,but you live in denial




So upper castes are in dock, what about lower-cases, does this vellapily guy have strong hold over them?



CorporateAffairs said:


> Bengal is in a dangerous situation. If they need to survive they need to elect BJP or atleast give them a chance.
> But what is disturbing is, does BJP has anyone in that state? Any names? I cant even quickly take a Bengali BJP leader.
> That is the state of BJP in Bengal and you cannot ask people to support you with showing them their leader.
> 
> KL is a different situation, BJP has some strong leaders in that state. Though few of them have been murdered by Communist and Congress party goons, they still have a few leaders.





Roopa ganguly


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> This is one part of the coin....... There is another part of this letter which is not mentioned here It says " The reason for poor performance of INC in local body election is CM's Bad image and Corruption (read corruption by CM's office)..... The idea behind this letter is simple, he want to raise, raise above Ooman chandy and become CM candidate for 2016 election........ I am sure you have heard of yesterday's cold war between speaker and ramesh in assembly......



I read the complete article ,but unfortunately it is difficult to copy-paste entire article here ....So posted the relevant part ...His message to High Command is to Make him CM to prevent Nair votes flowing to BJP ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

CorporateAffairs said:


> Bengal is in a dangerous situation. If they need to survive they need to elect BJP or atleast give them a chance.
> But what is disturbing is, does BJP has anyone in that state? Any names? I cant even quickly take a Bengali BJP leader.
> That is the state of BJP in Bengal and you cannot ask people to support you with showing them their leader.
> 
> KL is a different situation, BJP has some strong leaders in that state. Though few of them have been murdered by Communist and Congress party goons, they still have a few leaders.


BJP has no chance of winning Bengal, they will come distant 3rd or 4th in the vote share. lakhs of Ayesha begums will catch a train from all over India to vote for SECULARISM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Rangila said:


> Surat is full of BJP, Recent corporate elections proved.
> I do not have to point out every placard holder that he or she is the BJP.
> 
> As for the practicality of it. Its always a tacit case.
> BJP's motor mouth troika spoke lots of things over a period of months, and they were not restraints.
> BJP spokesman always deny. Nothing new.
> 
> Surat is well known in whole Gujarat for saffron activities.
> 
> 
> View attachment 279829
> 
> 
> 
> Saffron = BJP
> 
> 
> 
> This is doing round on twitter NOW.



looks like you are another Modiphobe


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> So upper castes are in dock, what about lower-cases, does this vellapily guy have strong hold over them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So upper castes are in dock, what about lower-cases, does this vellapily guy have strong hold over them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roopa ganguly



Vellapally dont have any hold ,But SNDP have strong hold over Ezhavas in many areas ,similarly KPMS have hold over SC community ,Dheevara Sabha over Fisher men community ,VSDP (nadar) is strong in some pockets, and many other caste organisations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677354686458949632Nirbhaya's rapist will be a ladies tailor, Jai Ho Kejriwal Sarkar ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> BJP has no chance of winning Bengal, they will come distant 3rd or 4th in the vote share. lakhs of Ayesha begums will catch a train from all over India to vote for SECULARISM.





Don't discount the role of yindoo dhimmis, they can put ayeshas to shame when it comes to upholding secularism

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> I read the complete article ,but unfortunately it is difficult to copy-paste entire article here ....So posted the relevant part ...His message to High Command is to Make him CM to prevent Nair votes flowing to BJP ....



Exactly!!!!!! - He also try to convey a message, if you plan to contest the election with Ooman chandy as a leader, then the might loose the election (which any way they are going to loose)...... So he is playing smart.... Even if he was not made the leader before the election, the chances are that he would be made the leader of opposition and probably CM candidate in 2021 election.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Few posts here and there showing the mirror and the Bhadra Dhimmi here starts name calling.
> 
> 
> India fought it's first war of independence over cartilages laced with animal fat, but I guess being a Dhimmi you must have discounted that fact because it also involved fat from PIGs. As far as going around lynching people is concerned your people went about killing folks for having a "DIFFERENT POLITICAL VIEW", here straight from the horse's mouth.
> 
> "WE shall now try to assess at the macro level the vastness and magnitude of this political slaughter. In 1997, Buddhadeb Bhattacharjee, in a reply to an Assembly question, stated that between 1977 (when they came to power) and 1996, 28,000 political murders were committed. This bland statement does not convey the enormity of the crime committed by the CPI-M. It meant on an average 125.7 murders were effected in a month. It meant that the daily rate of murder was four. That is to say that one political murder took place every six hours for the entire period of 19 years between 1977 and 1996. Could any member of the Opposition feel safe in such a “haven of peace”?"
> 
> Census of Political Murders in West Bengal during CPI-M Rule—1977-2009 - Mainstream Weekly
> 
> 
> Friday is almost here I suggested you bend your head towards Bangladeshi Jamatis and fart some more on rest of India or else your new masters will be pissed off. Smash few Dugra Idols while you are at it.


 
Thx for sharing,Uncle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Exactly!!!!!! - He also try to convey a message, if you plan to contest the election with Ooman chandy as a leader, then the might loose the election (which any way they are going to loose)...... So he is playing smart.... Even if he was not made the leader before the election, the chances are that he would be made the leader of opposition and probably CM candidate in 2021 election.....




NSS be happy very happy if that happens 



Echo_419 said:


> looks like you are another Modiphobe



Just another AAPcurd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677354686458949632Nirbhaya's rapists will be a ladies tailor, Jai Ho Kejriwal Sarkar ki.



It's called Swaraj you dumb Sanghi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

Echo_419 said:


> looks like you are another Modiphobe



I do not vote, do not live in India, do not follow modi or kejriwal on Twitter.
What I see is what I write.

If I am Modiphobe, you must be Modi toady then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Rangila said:


> I do not vote, do not live in India, do not follow modi or kejriwal on Twitter.
> What I see is what I write.
> 
> If I am Modiphobe, you must be Modi toady then.



Itna kya darna ki apni political allegiance hi chupa rahe ho


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> NSS be happy very happy if that happens



They have been silent for some time....... The Pope of Nair is in back foot for some time...... That idiot doesnt know what to do ....... A Hindu party in Central, and a Likely Left govt in state, vellappally in full swing......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> I read the complete article ,but unfortunately it is difficult to copy-paste entire article here ....So posted the relevant part ...His message to High Command is to Make him *CM to prevent Nair votes flowing to BJP* ....


HAHAHA again he playing Hindu sentiments for his personal Gain... A Nair should never be the CM of Kerala... But minority Nambodiri or a Ezhava from Majority ... 

A Nair from Congress wont even be the last person I trust in the world... for BJP to flourish it should be Backward caste party in Kerala (who presents Ezavars and Harijans) ... there is no political space for Pattigajadi even communist dont have adequate representation they are mostly used for Communist Dirty work of killing and Bomb throwing...

Nair youths are mostly Hindutva Vadis ... they would stand with BJP even if it becomes a Ezava party... Nambotiris are the most persecuted community in kerala...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nair

Nair saab said:


> Nair youths are mostly Hindutva Vadis



Must be from your own experience alle?


----------



## Rangila

Echo_419 said:


> Itna kya darna ki apni political allegiance hi chupa rahe ho



Koi dar nahi.
Main India me hun hi nahi
Na Indian hu.
Na vote deta
India ghumne jata hun 
Baki business hai apna.

Kitni baar likh chuka ke abhi singapore me hun;







Le meri IP

Ab agar tu nahi darta..tau la apni

Hai dum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> Vellapally dont have any hold ,But SNDP have strong hold over Ezhavas in many areas ,similarly KPMS have hold over SC community ,Dheevara Sabha over Fisher men community ,VSDP (nadar) is strong in some pockets, and many other caste organisations


The production manager of my company is a Ezava Congress guy ... he just came back from Kerala yesterday ... he was forced by his nephews to attend Modi rally in Trissur ... he told me more the 5 hundred thousand had attended the rally... Now he is changed man...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> Exactly!!!!!! - He also try to convey a message, if you plan to contest the election with Ooman chandy as a leader, then the might loose the election (which any way they are going to loose)...... So he is playing smart.... Even if he was not made the leader before the election, the chances are that he would be made the leader of opposition and probably CM candidate in 2021 election.....



But he is not lying or misleading the high command here ,there is a small but steady shift of Hindu votes to BJP and Some section of minority votes shifted to LDF ...I dont think Congress will change Chandi,He is dubbed as the last christian CM of kerala changing him will anger the christian vote bank of congress ,Chandi got a martyr image after the Shankar statue controversy and Biju radhakrishnan CD search drama also helped Chandi ...

I think he is also worried about his MLA seat ,IF nair votes Shifts to BJP Chenni will loose

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

nair said:


> Must be from your own experience alle?


No I run a group in FB called Nairs Only ... The Group is now a BJP hub

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

@ranjeet bro.... Trust me in this when I say this.... Myself being a bong... BJP was non existent in Bengal few years back. Today brahmins kshatriyas, Bengali rajputs, baidyas.... Many are slowing tilting towards saffron. Asansol bardhhaman barhampure barasat and many parts of Kolkata are seeing a saffron surge.

Bjp won't win bengal. But even if 30% of Bengals Hindus support bjp, it will be guaranteed 20/42 seats in next 2019 general assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rangila

Onus of running Parliament smoothly on govt as well: Shashi Tharoor


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> @ranjeet bro.... Trust me in this when I say this.... Myself being a bong... BJP was non existent in Bengal few years back. Today brahmins kshatriyas, Bengali rajputs, baidyas.... Many are slowing tilting towards saffron. Asansol bardhhaman barhampure barasat and many parts of Kolkata are seeing a saffron surge.
> 
> Bjp won't win bengal. But even if 30% of Bengals Hindus support bjp, it will be guaranteed 20/42 seats in next 2019 general assembly



I am glad you are being positive here about BJP chances, but I am afraid Secularism will join hands before 2019 to stop BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Rangila said:


> Koi dar nahi.
> Main India me hun hi nahi
> Na Indian hu.
> Na vote deta
> India ghumne jata hun
> Baki business hai apna.
> 
> Kitni baar likh chuka ke abhi singapore me hun;
> 
> View attachment 279939
> 
> 
> Le meri IP
> 
> Ab agar tu nahi darta..tau la apni
> 
> Hai dum?



Mein India mein rheta hu aur Indian hu,muje apni IP dikhna se dar nahi lagta,BJP ka supporter hu ur khule aam kheta hu 



ranjeet said:


> I am glad you are being positive here about BJP chances, but I am afraid Secularism will join hands before 2019 to stop BJP.



Nah Modi will get another term,little less seats thn 2014 but he will win

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

Echo_419 said:


> Mein India mein rheta hu aur Indian hu,muje apni IP dikhna se dar nahi lagta,BJP ka supporter hu ur khule aam kheta hu
> 
> 
> 
> Nah Modi will get another term,little less seats thn 2014 but he will win



Dar gaya na?
Bache fir ye jumlebazi na kar
nahi hawabazi.


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> But he is not lying or misleading the high command here ,there is a small but steady shift of Hindu votes to BJP and Some section of minority votes shifted to LDF ...I dont think Congress will change Chandi,He is dubbed as the last christian CM of kerala changing him will anger the christian vote bank of congress ,Chandi got a martyr image after the Shankar statue controversy and Biju radhakrishnan CD search drama also helped Chandi ...
> 
> I think he is also worried about his MLA seat also ,IF nair votes Shifts to BJP Chenni will loose



Well There was a significant shift of HIndu votes towards BJP, and this was majorly from lower caste Hindu's who were either CPM supporters or the neutral guys, similarly Upper caste hindu's also shown sentiment shifting towards BJP..... Chandy and company was sitting on the "Varambu" and watching the show, as the shift would be damaging the vote shares of CPM and that would be beneficial for INC as the vote share shift towards BJP was less cmpared to CPM..... 

But I think 2 important things changed the above equilibrium

1) Vellappally and his alliance with BJP
2) Beef ban and controversy around it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> Mein India mein rheta hu aur Indian hu,muje apni IP dikhna se dar nahi lagta,BJP ka supporter hu ur khule aam kheta hu
> 
> 
> 
> Nah Modi will get another term,little less seats thn 2014 but he will win


I was talking about West Bengal bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

We have several BJP supporters here..... What do they have to say about Govt Proposal of Increasing tax on Petrol and Diesel????? Was this the so called "Ache Din" offered ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

nair said:


> We have several BJP supporters here..... What do they have to say about Govt Proposal of Increasing tax on Petrol and Diesel????? Was this the so called "Ache Din" offered ?????




Sahi nirnay he ekdum .... devlopment k liye pese to chahiye congression ne kuch chhoda kaha he ..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> The production manager of my company is a Ezava Congress guy ... he just came back from Kerala yesterday ... he was forced by his nephews to attend Modi rally in Trissur ... he told me more the 5 hundred thousand had attended the rally... Now he is changed man...



Media tried their best to paint Shakar statue controversy as an Insult to kerala and keralities but thuge turnout in hat Rally was a tight slap on their face ...And some picked Surendrans translation error to satisfy

Same in kollam ,it was a restricted entry program ,but the crowd was much beyond expectation of the organizers ...lets hope these crowd will turn as votes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> We have several BJP supporters here..... What do they have to say about Govt Proposal of Increasing tax on Petrol and Diesel????? Was this the so called "Ache Din" offered ?????




Proposal? It's already been increased many a times and is a very prudent thing to do

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

AAP launches stinging attack, 'exposes' Arun Jaitley's corruption in DDCA - Janta Ka Reporter


----------



## Echo_419

Rangila said:


> Dar gaya na?
> Bache fir ye jumlebazi na kar
> nahi hawabazi.



Abe admi hai ya nayi ,every single Indian here knows i am Indian living in India,you are the one living with messed up flags



nair said:


> We have several BJP supporters here..... What do they have to say about Govt Proposal of Increasing tax on Petrol and Diesel????? Was this the so called "Ache Din" offered ?????



Already happened & as long as it is being invested in Infra,then it is a good thing


----------



## Rangila

Echo_419 said:


> Abe admi hai ya nayi ,every single Indian here knows i am Indian living in India,you are the one living with messed up flags
> 
> 
> 
> Already happened & as long as it is being invested in Infra,then it is a good thing



Dikha apni fir...darta kahe?

Tu dusro ki ungalbazi karega tau teri bhi hogi...nahi kiya?

Live Updates | Kejriwal vs Jaitley: AAP targets Arun Jaitley over alleged corruption in DDCA | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Delhi government to probe corruption allegations in DDCA | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## ranjeet

Rangila said:


> AAP launches stinging attack, 'exposes' Arun Jaitley's corruption in DDCA - Janta Ka Reporter


Janta ka reporter? Isn't this run by a guy who threatened cops saying "Janta hai mera Baap Kon hai" when they tried to challan him for broken number plate?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

ranjeet said:


> Janta ka reporter? Isn't this run by a guy who threatened cops saying "Janta hai mera Baap Kon hai" when they tried to challan him for broken number plate?



Whoever he might be. Read what he was seeing and reporting from that presser.


----------



## ranjeet

Rangila said:


> View attachment 279954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever he might be. Read what he was seeing and reporting from that presser.
> 
> View attachment 279955


What are your thoughts about Kejriwal giving Rs 10,000 to nirbhaya's rapist? that too for a tailoring shop.

Oh look, Barkha getting spanked on Amazon for her book.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rangila

Live:

NDTV 24x7: Watch Live TV, Live News, India News Free



ranjeet said:


> What are your thoughts about Kejriwal giving Rs 10,000 to nirbhaya's rapist? that too for a tailoring shop.
> 
> Oh look, Barkha getting spanked on Amazon for her book.




Is Kejriwal a PM of India?

Why bring him in to camaflouge Modi failure?

Why you are not talking of 29 other CMs? Mamta/Jaya included.

That shows how honest you are.






Modi criminal accused minister rakhta hai..usko chupa ke rakha..kabhi bahas nahi karta..a gaya 10,000 rupiyo pe?


----------



## ranjeet

what is this? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677379860927373312

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila




----------



## nair

Jason bourne said:


> Sahi nirnay he ekdum .... devlopment k liye pese to chahiye congression ne kuch chhoda kaha he ..



Wonder what would you say if Pappu and his company had taken the same decision........


----------



## Rangila

ranjeet said:


> what is this?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677379860927373312



See this live:

NDTV 24x7: Watch Live TV, Live News, India News Free


----------



## Marxist

Congress won lohadarga Bypoll in Jharkand ,they defeated BJP ally AJSU ..JMM didn't contested there in order to avoid division of votes @magudi another Bihar model alliance in the making

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> Media tried their best to paint Shakar statue controversy as an Insult to kerala and keralities but thuge turnout in hat Rally was a tight slap on their face ...And some picked Surendrans translation error to satisfy



BJP kind of played it to the hands of Ooman Chandy......... He was off the hook, by that controversy...and some how got the sympathy of even opposition


----------



## Rangila

Kirti Azad is BJPian who is accusing Jat Lee:

DDCA में जेटली पर लग रहे आरोपों पर बोले कीर्ति आजाद- इसे सीनाज़ोरी नहीं तो और क्या कहें?


----------



## Nair saab

nair said:


> We have several BJP supporters here..... What do they have to say about Govt Proposal of Increasing tax on Petrol and Diesel????? Was this the so called "Ache Din" offered ?????


Increase is ok until it doesnt increases the inflation on Food Items ... BJP is smart enough to balance it out ... By increasing the prices BJP is not helping the Private companies since most of the oil companies are Government owned...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

*'हम अरुण जेटली को लगातार बताते रहे...'*
रवीश कुमार ने पूछा कि डीडीसीए अध्यक्ष के नाते अरुण जेटली कहां चूक कर रहे थे, इस पर आज़ाद ने कहा, 'हमारा कोई व्यक्तिगत आरोप नहीं है। हम अरुण जेटली को लगातार बताते रहे थे। चिट्ठी से नहीं हुआ तो संसद में सवाल उठाए। कॉर्पोरेट मामलों के मंत्रालय की ओर से सीरियस फ्रॉड इनवेस्टिगेटिंग ऑफ़िस ने जांच की और 42 जगहों पर उनको दोषी पाया गया। इसमें करोड़ों की हेराफेरी पर हज़ारों की कंपाउंडिंग का मामला सामने आया। इसको चोरी, सीनाज़ोरी नहीं तो और क्या कहेंगे?' - Kirti Azad BJP


----------



## nair

Nair saab said:


> Increase is ok until it doesnt increases the inflation on Food Items ... BJP is smart enough to balance it out ... By increasing the prices BJP is not helping the Private companies since most of the oil companies are Government owned...



Well the current fuel prices are too high for the current crude oil price....... How much ever you want to justify it...... Every one of you would be jumping all over if it was taken by some other party....... Current crude oil price is around 39 dollars....


----------



## Rangila

DDCA में वित्तीय अनियमितताओं पर जेटली पर कीर्ति आजाद ने भी साधा निशाना वीडियो - हिन्दी न्यूज़ वीडियो एनडीटीवी ख़बर


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> Same in kollam ,it was a restricted entry program


what happened in kollam?


----------



## nair

Aminroop said:


> what happened in kollam?



Not accessing mallu land MSM????


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> Not accessing mallu land MSM????


mallu land = Kerala corner?


----------



## nair

Aminroop said:


> mallu land = Kerala corner?



Nope.... Kerala...... Ok, Since you havent heard of it. Let me tell you....

CM was invited to SN collage kollam for unveiling the statue of R Sankar, and later was asked not to come as "Some sections has shown displeasure" ...... This was the most trending topic in media.......This was discussed more than what Modi has done in kerala, the second most important issue discussed was "Surendran's" Goof up.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Fake firms, money siphoned in DDCA, screams AAP targeting Jaitley


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> CM was invited to SN collage kollam for unveiling the statue of R Sankar,


I knew this.
I didnt know the venue though. 
His post was about Kollam and restricted entry, so i got confused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Aminroop said:


> I knew this.
> I didnt know the venue though.
> His post was about Kollam and restricted entry, so i got confused.



Yesterday there was a radio program..... In which random people were asked about R sankar's statue issue, and most of them were aware...... the second question was, Do you know who was R Sankar....... and most of them did not have any clue ..... Sundara Sakshara Keralam!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Make in India? Country is a lowly 97th in Forbes ease of doing biz list


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> most of them did not have any clue


he was the CM of Kerala for 2 years.....i guess. 



nair said:


> Sundara Sakshara Keralam!!!!!!!


I heard that in Modi's speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Aminroop said:


> I knew this.
> I didnt know the venue though.
> His post was about Kollam and restricted entry, so i got confused.



Statue was unveiled in kollam SN college ,Program was conducted by SNDP and people with pass issued by SNDP was allowed in the meeting ....thats why I used restricted entry and Kollam ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> Statue was unveiled in kollam SN college ,Program was conducted by SNDP and people with pass issued by SNDP was allowed in the meeting ....thats why I used restricted entry and Kollam ,



But the same SNDP invited (with a pass ofcourse) CM, not only that he was supposed to be the "Adhyakshan" of the program..... Invitation had the name of CM,


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> But the same SNDP invited (with a pass ofcourse) CM, not only that he was supposed to be the "Adhyakshan" of the program..... Invitation had the name of CM,


Then why was it cancelled?


----------



## nair

Aminroop said:


> Then why was it cancelled?



No idea..... some say PMO did it, and other say Vellappally did it....... Who ever did it, Ooman was pretty happy with it...... it was blessing in disguise for him....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

DDCA घोटाले की कड़ी की पहली किश्त ! | IndiaTrendingNow.Com


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> BJP force in Kerala, says Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala - The Economic Times
> 
> @nair @Aminroop @Star Wars @Nair saab @ranjeet


i did not get any notification...as always.


Marxist said:


> In a *confidential letter* to the Congress high command


ironical!!!
Everyone knows about it now. 


Marxist said:


> "Nair community, one of the strong supporting communities of the Congress, *is now shifting to the BJP and the LDF. Ezhava community is already having an alliance with the BJP. It helped them gain," *he said in the letter sent last month.


He said that? Lol
If this is true, then congress loves to play religion card under cloak of secularism and righteousness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

India 3G penetration at a low of 9 per cent: CLSA - The Economic Times

*US asks Pakistan to restrain its nuclear and missile programmes*



Read more at:
US asks Pakistan to restrain its nuclear and missile programmes - The Economic Times


----------



## mooppan

nair said:


> No idea..... some say PMO did it, and other say Vellappally did it....... Who ever did it, Ooman was pretty happy with it...... it was blessing in disguise for him....


Actually ''junior mandrake uncle(Vellapaly) is a double agent of Omman chandy..Vellapaly though a hardcore sanghis But his best friends in politics are two Christians-Chandy and kozha mani..I don't think he will do anything to harm their friendship...Definitely the work of our '"Selfie Mannan-Ulagam chuttum vaaliban''..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Congress Sukhdev Bhagat wins Lohardaga Assembly Seat in Jharkhand bypolls by huge margin of 23,288 votes...

Modi magic rejected!

BJP gave ticket to wife of the convicted MLA....Lol at honest Modi sarkar.


----------



## Jason bourne

Shahrukh ka IBN 7 me interview dekha ? ...

He said abhi me vulnerable hu isliye mafi mang rahahu meri film super duper hit hone k baad aana ... 

He said sorry but in more insulting way .... bastard ..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## nair

mooppan said:


> Actually ''junior mandrake uncle(Vellapaly) is a double agent of Omman chandy..Vellapaly though a hardcore sanghis But his best friends in politics are two Christians-Chandy and kozha man



They are not the best friends these days....... Let us not forget they blocked his main income source....... mandrake has lost close to 20 bars across Kerala...... Btw Mandrake has only one friend....... That is Gandhi in a paper......


----------



## kadamba-warrior

nair said:


> Well the current fuel prices are too high for the current crude oil price....... How much ever you want to justify it...... Every one of you would be jumping all over if it was taken by some other party....... Current crude oil price is around 39 dollars....



It is very easy for any party to go for popular measures. Shouldn't you be happy with this fiscal balancing act by the government even if it is not popular?

Besides, 42% of the excise duty goes back to states - not center. So Center, per se, is not the only beneficiary of this hike.

Arun Jaitley Explains Why Petrol, Diesel Prices Are Not Falling Fast Enough - NDTVProfit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

kadamba-warrior said:


> It is very easy for any party to go for popular measures. Shouldn't you be happy with this fiscal balancing act by the government even if it is not popular?
> 
> Besides, 42% of the excise duty goes back to states - not center. So Center, per se, is not the only beneficiary of this hike.
> 
> Arun Jaitley Explains Why Petrol, Diesel Prices Are Not Falling Fast Enough - NDTVProfit.com



This is not the first time they did it, if i am right this is the second or third time they hiked taxes........ Again it depends on which side of the political divide you are....... For me i feel it is a burden......


----------



## Nair saab

nair said:


> Well the current fuel prices are too high for the current crude oil price....... How much ever you want to justify it...... Every one of you would be jumping all over if it was taken by some other party....... Current crude oil price is around 39 dollars....



Watch this Video... Center has already decreased the prices but State governments are not passing it on to people they increase VAT to amount it for state government treasury... apart from that center pays a part of the oil benefits from there revenue to States... and rest all the lower oil price benefit is pumped to Power the ambitious 35 Km a Day road laying... 

This is a GOD given opportunity for fund us the rapid infrastructure development of the country... if the benefits are fully passed on to people as good will what is the difference between NDA and UPA... we are here to take tough decisions for the benefit of nation... so until the food prices and over all inflation is in control there is no limit in oil price increase... Poor are not effected by the Oil price increase until there is inflation in food price... 

and decreasing the oil prices with the international oil price may lead to inflation in negative which is again bad for the economy ... I think Modi government is balancing it out well in this one department.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rangila




----------



## kadamba-warrior

nair said:


> This is not the first time they did it, if i am right this is the second or third time they hiked taxes........ Again it depends on which side of the political divide you are....... *For me i feel it is a burden*......



Modi wants to take advantage of every fall in crude prices to mop up more revenues to fund development/subsidy programs elsewhere. Also, this is a temporary measure to repair/strengthen fiscal position of the nation (which was left in doldrums by the previous government) while the crude is still low. The crude will most likely stabilize or even go back up to original levels. Then the excise duty hikes will also be rolled back accordingly.

Besides, the price the consumer is paying now is still less than what he was paying before the crude started going down. Then how exactly is this a burden?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

kadamba-warrior said:


> The crude will most likely stabilize or even go back up to original levels



It is expected to be around 40's for some time......



kadamba-warrior said:


> Then the excise duty hikes will also be rolled back accordingly.



I do not have much hopes on it...... They are no different from what UPA was (when it comes to policies) To add to it, State govt (in my case) also increased the vat.... Earlier petrol was 3 rupee cheaper compared to TN, today i pay 3 rupee higher than TN 



kadamba-warrior said:


> Besides, the price the consumer is paying now is still less than what he was paying before the crude started going down.



When the crude was at 140, My petrol price was 74, and today Crude is at 39 and i pay 64...... (dollar that time was around 60 and now it is 67)......


----------



## Rangila

जेटली मामले में फंसी मीडिया, आ गया टेस्ट देने का वक्तLatest Hindi News India हिन्दी समाचार Online Paper | Navodaya Times | Latest Hindi News India हिन्दी समाचार Online Paper | Navodaya Times


----------



## kadamba-warrior

nair said:


> I do not have much hopes on it...... They are no different from what UPA was (when it comes to policies)



Modi is very keen to keep inflation under control. As you can see, inflation is still around 5% (would have been even more manageable if not for deficient monsoon).



nair said:


> When the crude was at 140, My petrol price was 74, and today Crude is at 39 and i pay 64...... (dollar that time was around 60 and now it is 67)......



Mate, as you yourself mentioned, the fall in crude price has somewhat been compensated by the fall in INR. Aren't you contradicting yourself here?

And you are paying lesser for your petrol now than when crude was at its peak. It may not be proportional, but that's where Modi is trying to mop up some easy revenues while he still can, without adversely affecting the inflation.


Anyway, like I said earlier, it would have been far easier politically for Modi to simply go for popular measures by passing the fall in crude to consumers while the long term fiscal situation suffered. But he has chosen to go for the unpopular measure which could benefit all of us in the longer run. For that, he needs to be commended.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Nair saab

Jason bourne said:


> Shahrukh ka IBN 7 me interview dekha ? ...
> 
> He said abhi me vulnerable hu isliye mafi mang rahahu meri film super duper hit hone k baad aana ...
> 
> He said sorry but in more insulting way .... bastard ..


He can be again made to say sorry on the release of his next movie kya mushkil haii ...


----------



## Joe Shearer

Rain Man said:


> There is an old Bengali storybook written in 70's or 80's, "Brajadar galpa samagra" or "Brajadar Gulgalpa" that I read when I was a kid, Brajada (Brajaraj Karfarma) was a character like Ghanada telling fake stories (gulgalpa) of his achievements to his fans & followers, Sunil, Sunit, etc. in some office. Brajada once told Sunit bitterly, "Bujhli Nite, Bangalir brain ar Kolkatar drain, dutoi atit, ekhon shudhu namei ache"! In the last page of the last story, Brajada said that he went for hunting (and training Jim Corbett) and there a very clever tiger ate him! Everybody protested; but you are still alive!! Brajada sighed in frustration, reminded them about the glorious past of the Bengalis, and concluded that Bengalis have already died and got eaten....'ei bacha ke ki ar bacha bole', he said!
> 
> So @LaBong , Brajada told us long back that Bengalis are dead, and if you compare our current work in literature, cinema, music, science, education and politics with that of the Bengali renaissance period, and up to our grandfathers' generation, then Brajada was not very wrong...someone like Shirshendu Mukhopadhyay is among the last of the remaining legends! Unfortunately, a resurrection of the lost glory is not in sight, I am not sure if this decay is because Bengalis have chosen to live in their glorious past, or a massive brain drain in Bengal, or the rampant politicization of every single institution of importance that are now producing lackeys of one political party or the other...but lackeys don't make legends. The 'Bengali pride' you are talking about is like the great Roman empire, all in the past! Considering the current situation in Bengal, I can't feel pride in our glorious past without being ashamed of our hopeless present. Maybe we can ask @scorpionx and @MilSpec about how they feel.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> Coming to the petty politics, we Bengalis have made someone like Jyoti Basu our CM for five consecutive terms, someone who diligently destroyed everything of value in Bengal during his tenure, be it industries, scholarly institutions, or the democratic system itself. Then we got a Buddhadeb Bhattacharya, who, rather surprisingly, showed some promise to bring about some change. But that didn't suit us...and we kicked him out and rewarded a half-brained politician in opposition for her great work in driving out a high profile project like Tata small car plant (thereby destroying our chances of becoming another auto hub like Tamilnadu, Gurgaon or Pune), and eliminating the prospects of building world's 2nd largest petrochemical hub even in an almost no man's land like Nayachar.
> 
> Jyoti Basu once broke into the BBD Bagh office of HSBC Bank and threw away the first consignment of computers on the road, probably in 1981-82, a later course correction put us somewhere in the bottom of the IT hubs in India, Mamata understood the mistake and a further course correction has blocked all the new entrants in the Sector-V & New Town IT hub including the high profile companies like Infosys and Wipro (2nd campus). The IT hub of Kolkata is dying, along with it the real estate sector of Rajarhat is also dying, investments are already dead, and there is barely any new development in the once-fast-growing Rajarhat-New Town in last 4 years. Pride? No. I feel disgusted.
> 
> And which wing the opposition political parties belong to? Which political party in India doesn't play communal cards? I would rather choose a Modi, even at the cost of having to bear with the nuisance of certain yogis and sadhwis, if the alternative option is a Mamata, or a Lalu, Mulayam, Mayavati, or the Gandhi-duo. I won't make a void moral stand like "All political parties are bad" when choosing one is an inevitability.
> 
> You know, one of my professors was very active in fb during the Bihar election and I was also participating in his posts, and after the election result he posted about the "Bihari pride" and declared that now he feels very proud as a Bihari for the 'achievement' of the Biharis for routing the BJP in the election. I had to point out to him that Biharis have only voted in their traditional caste lines and the result was just political arithmetic (check the vote percentages of the last few polls in Bihar), and Lalu is now the biggest political force in Bihar. I wanted to tell him that to hell with such Bihari pride that makes someone like Lalu the single largest party and makes a learned IIM professor proud about it, but I didn't...he was my professor after all.
> 
> Btw, I remember how you and @Joe Shearer were making long arguments rejecting any political agenda behind the award-wapsi episode during the Bihar election, I went silent at one point thinking that I would rather dig up these threads a couple of weeks after the Bihar election; knowing that award-wapsi will stop right after the Bihar election, but later I decided to let it go. But @LaBong , let me tell you now why I was calling it a political campaign...the award-wapsi with massive media coverage was started by Nayantara Sahgal just FIVE DAYS before the 1st phase of the Bihar election, and the last of the high-profile award-wapsi with equally massive media coverage was concluded by Arundhuti Roy just A DAY BEFORE the last phase of the Bihar election, there were a few who might have returned their awards due to peer pressure or herd mentality during the period or maybe a a few days after the election also, but that was the gross timeline, and agenda. Now, I would have to work very hard NOT to see a obvious political agenda behind the whole episode, I chose not to work so hard and rather preferred to see what was the simple truth!



I do not agree with parts of your analysis, but there is no doubt whatsoever that it is brilliant and fundamentally correct in its analysis of the past of Bengal. 

Your thoughts on the reasons for the award wapasi, if that is what it is being called nowadays, are hopelessly wrong, and based entirely on a jaundiced view of the reasoning and motivation of those involved, a view that I disagree with completely.

Let me leave it at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

Darmashkian said:


> JAI TELANGANA!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676290591374909440Telangana will now NEVER take part in any future R-Day celebrations  Good, no need to show & display our culture & heritage to all those anti-Telangana Krishna-Godavari Kamma agents sitting in Delhi
> Tableau rejected, Telangana won't take part in R-Day ever - The Times of India
> 
> @Bombermanx1 Anna, how do you think KCR is doing as CM? [By the way are you @wolfchannze?]
> 
> 
> Not something to laugh about bro, they were just karyakartas & not the leaders. & they were not karyakartas from the goodawadi parties.
> 
> I hope they are all right. @fsayed Are they out of danger, bhai?


At present KCR is doing somewhat ok with virtually no Opposition.He is pandering to Minorities for vote bank in future GHMC elections.Whatever Opposition TDP had put up before its now gone or finished.
regarding your other question,yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Dr Swamy writes to PM to deploy Army/CRPF at #NationalHerald hearing at Patiala House Courts on Dec 19 to avoid #CongiDrama Aashish Shetty on Twitter: "Dr @Swamy39 writes to PM @narendramodi to deploy Army/CRPF @ #NationalHerald hearing Dec 19 to avoid #CongiDrama https://t.co/cu2z6hbhq1"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Wonder what would you say if Pappu and his company had taken the same decision........



Pappu would never do it, the thinking itself is very different you see, lemme explain in simple terms 

During UPA rule when oil prices go down they increase spending. 

In NDA when prices go down they increase taxes to mop in more revenue and rein in fiscal deficit.

Areyy why is everyone ignoring poor chap @Rangila here

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

magudi said:


> Pappu would never do it, the thinking itself is very different you see, lemme explain in simple terms
> 
> During UPA rule when oil prices go down they increase spending.
> 
> In NDA when prices go down they increase taxes to mop in more revenue and rein in fiscal deficit.
> 
> Areyy why is everyone ignoring poor chap @Rangila here




Guynextdor not rangila ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

magudi said:


> Pappu would never do it, the thinking itself is very different you see, lemme explain in simple terms
> 
> During UPA rule when oil prices go down they increase spending.
> 
> In NDA when prices go down they increase taxes to mop in more revenue and rein in fiscal deficit.
> 
> Areyy why is everyone ignoring poor chap @Rangila here



Nobody has real answers against their PM Modi who is indulged in misdeeds:


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> Nobody has real answers against their PM Modi who is indulged in misdeeds:
> 
> View attachment 280030



83% of total MPs are core patis . So naturally ministers will also be core patis in that proportion.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rangila

5 contentious points raised by AAP as it seeks to nail DDCA & its office-bearers - Janta Ka Reporter



HariPrasad said:


> 83% of total MPs are core patis . So naturally ministers will also be core patis in that proportion.



Oye Modi toady...
Its about criminality issue.
Not being a millionaire. 
Why bring red herring dialogue?


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> 5 contentious points raised by AAP as it seeks to nail DDCA & its office-bearers - Janta Ka Reporter
> 
> 
> 
> Oye Modi toady...
> Its about criminality issue.
> Not being a millionaire.
> Why bring red herring dialogue?



You posted Crore pati as well. Your master gandhi familiy comes in most richest politicians of earth. They have faked their educations and given false affidavit. Let those criminal cases to be proved first. Anybody can sue anybody. All ministers are reasonably clean. There is no charge of corruption on any minister in Modi government.


----------



## Rangila

HariPrasad said:


> You posted Crore pati as well. Your master gandhi familiy comes in most richest politicians of earth. They have faked their educations and given false affidavit. Let those criminal cases to be proved first. Anybody can sue anybody. All ministers are reasonably clean. There is no charge of corruption on any minister in Modi government.



Congress lost because of that.
You want BJP to get finished off this way?
Then keep on ranting to your own peril. 

But Modi is dishonest, thats why he is losing election after election.
Today he lost one more election.
Shame....


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677385163643486212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677104115156131843

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676754962483830785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676810074149400576





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677148383321042944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677325644972167168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677390597171208192

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rangila

Shame on India:

Guess where India ranks in UN's list of best places to live in the world : FYI, News - India Today


----------



## noksss

Mohan Bhagwat: RSS feels there's no question of scrapping quota - Times of India

WTF why this change of stand all of a sudden

@Rain Man @ranjeet @Bang Galore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila




----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> Congress lost because of that.
> You want BJP to get finished off this way?
> Then keep on ranting to your own peril.
> 
> But Modi is dishonest, thats why he is losing election after election.
> Today he lost one more election.
> Shame....



Congress lost because There was a substance in the charges against them. Modi has won Rajastan, Hariyana, Zarkhand on his clean image. They lost bihar because of consolidation of the votes of all other party.


----------



## Rangila

ArvindKejriwal reacts to Arun Jaitley's blog: If Jaitley-ji were let off without investigations on basis of his press denial, then should all coal n 2G accused also be similarly let off?


----------



## nair

@Rangila Where is your Indian Flag????? By the way which party do you support?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

HariPrasad said:


> Congress lost because There was a substance in the charges against them. Modi has won Rajastan, Hariyana, Zarkhand on his clean image. They lost bihar because of consolidation of the votes of all other party.



Now Modi has started losing back to back elections a la Delhi, Bihar, Gujarat, MP (Lok Sabha), Jharkhand (Today bypoll)....W Bengal will be a big slap which is waiting for him. You must be blind to reality or feigning to know nothing. In either case you seem to be a myopic Modi toady who can not question his own PM.









nair said:


> @Rangila Where is your Indian Flag????? By the way which party do you support?



I am foreigner.
Not Indian.
I support the truth.
I can not vote.


----------



## Marxist

noksss said:


> Mohan Bhagwat: RSS feels there's no question of scrapping quota - Times of India
> 
> WTF why this change of stand all of a sudden
> 
> @Rain Man @ranjeet @Bang Galore



Bihar result

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rangila

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677452494285377536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677452410680307712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677440318556401664


----------



## nair

Rangila said:


> I am foreigner.



May be an NRI 



Rangila said:


> Not Indian.



Ok 



Rangila said:


> I support the truth.



Most of the guys believe that they support the truth, but then who would decide which is true ?



Rangila said:


> I can not vote


Ok.....

But you are yet to answer me, Which party do you support?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677443549420384256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677443549420384256


nair said:


> May be an NRI
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the guys believe that they support the truth, but then who would decide which is true ?
> 
> 
> Ok.....
> 
> But you are yet to answer me, Which party do you support?



I have no affiliation or soft corner for any party.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677400331844648960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677386119860776960


----------



## s_madaans

Rangila said:


> Shame on India:
> 
> Guess where India ranks in UN's list of best places to live in the world : FYI, News - India Today



Thank your God buddy...for u not being Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*BJP National Secretary Siddharth Nath Singh beaten by West Bengal Police at Barasat*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677446914426597376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676982196595486720


s_madaans said:


> Thank your God buddy...for u not being Indian



Do not forget one more thank you note for your PM:


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677453425596960768
@ranjeet even presstitutes will pick sides when its their dear leader whose in dock

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677319917801091072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677338564540043265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677162239707582464


----------



## s_madaans

Rangila said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676982196595486720
> 
> 
> Do not forget one more thank you note for your PM:



don't worry about us buddy....and for our PM....even at that moment too millions of people cheered for him...
Kaka tu apna dekh....sadi tension na le.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677453425596960768
> @ranjeet presstitutes will pick sides when its their dear leader whose in dock



Bloody hell & all this time I thought you were a nut case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

s_madaans said:


> don't worry about us buddy....and for our PM....even at that moment too millions of people cheered for him...
> Kaka tu apna dekh....sadi tension na le.



Oye kake tu bhi apna dekh..aur mujhe quote karna chor de
Ungli karega tau ungli padegi tere pichwade me
itna tau pata haina?
Ya bhuduram hai?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676627652204060672


----------



## s_madaans

Rangila said:


> Oye kake tu bhi apna dekh..aur mujhe quote karna chor de
> Ungli karega tau ungli padegi tere pichwade me
> itna tau pata haina?
> Ya bhuduram hai?




Oye gal sun jo v hain tu...Thand rakh......Tutte chhitar wangu na wadh.chhoti chhoti gallan ch lokan nu apni aukat na dikhaya kro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

s_madaans said:


> Oye gal sun jo v hain tu...Thand rakh......Tutte chhitar wangu na wadh.chhoti chhoti gallan ch lokan nu apni aukat na dikhaya kro.



Oye tu hai kaun.. twade warge 100 vaikhe 
e ungalbazi chad .. jad na tau tainu v pata si ithe ki hougo.
Mai gala karda Modi di..twadi B*nd ich aag kyo lagdi?


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Bloody hell & all this time I thought you were a nut case




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677457744157270016
Told ya yesterday itself going after someone like AJ ,who has unparalleled lutyens support, will be Kejri's undoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

HariPrasad said:


> 83% of total MPs are core patis . So naturally ministers will also be core patis in that proportion.



Ignore him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> *BJP force in Kerala, says Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala *
> 
> NEW DELHI: The significant inroads BJP has been making in Kerala, a politically bipolar state so far, has prompted a senior Congress leader from the state to seek "serious study and surgery" to revive the ruling United Democratic Front and check BJP's rise.
> 
> *In a confidential letter to the Congress high command*, Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala said "BJP has become a force" after the recent local body elections, in which CPI(M)-led Left Democratic Front won most local bodies, a
> and that the Hindu community was moving towards the saffron party.
> 
> "Unfortunately, the BJP has increased its presence in a big way. In Trivandrum Corporation, BJP has come second to Left. Most of the municipalities and gram panchayats opened account. BJP has become a force after this local body elections," said Chennithala's letter said.
> 
> "Nair community, one of the strong supporting communities of the Congress, *is now shifting to the BJP and the LDF. Ezhava community is already having an alliance with the BJP. It helped them gain," *he said in the letter sent last month.
> Read more at:
> BJP force in Kerala, says Kerala home minister Ramesh Chennithala - The Economic Times
> 
> @nair @Aminroop @Star Wars @Nair saab @ranjeet
> 
> and @mooppan specially for you ,Even kerala home minister is accepting it ,but you live in denial


blah...
If you able to won a single seat (1 out of 140) in the coming election,i will apologize to you personally and leave this forum for ever...
This is not like many false promises made by your likes before bihar election in this forum...challenge.???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

No more.

Just now Kirti Azad was gaged by Amit Shah to not speak more on DDCA.
Lol


----------



## Levina

So there was this status update that Narendra Modi made on FB- it read posted "just now".
I was super excited at the thought that I will be the first to give it a like and the moment I gave it a like, this is what happened... 








Alas!!!
I was not the only who got that thought, there were *575* others too.
  

@Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

BJP defending chor jat lee


----------



## Jason bourne

Friends, Kejriwal abused our PM Modi Ji. He used demeaning words for BJP supporters. Let's show him what he is. We are trending #GhatiyaKejriwal at 7 PM. Plz support this trend. Forward this to all as DM and Whatsapp.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rangila

AAP only told 30-40 % of whole truth, will do big disclosure on Sunday: Kirti Azad - Janta Ka Reporter

But this BJPian is restrained by Amit Shah now.


----------



## IndoCarib

Rangila said:


> Make in India? Country is a lowly 97th in Forbes ease of doing biz list


 
Aaptards are called so for a reason. Like all toads in the well Apians you probably did know that India existed long before Modi took office 

The Narendra Modi government's attempts to improve the ease of doing business have yielded good
result with the country jumping 12 ranks to 130 in the latest ranking compiled by the World Bank.

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/49559515.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

IndoCarib said:


> The Narendra Modi government's attempts to improve the ease of doing business have yielded good
> result with the country jumping 12 ranks to 130 in the latest ranking compiled by the World Bank.



Anything good, credit for Modi.
Anything bad - What Modi has got to do with it.






Here Modi could not do anything, but on above fluke he gets good marks.
And here, its not his fault.

Dime a dozen myopic Modi toadies are out to ruin India by following him as a God like figure. Not even questioning his misdeeds. 

India will progress, albeit the rate will be tardy on HDI Index. 

A Muslim country as Malaysia has set a 2020 goal to become an advanced nation. 
India needs 5 decades. Because of Immature moron Modi bhakts.

Cong wants BJP MP Kirti Azad to head DDCA probe panel


----------



## IndoCarib

Rangila said:


> Anything good, credit for Modi.
> Anything bad - What Modi has got to do with it.
> 
> View attachment 280054
> 
> 
> Here Modi could not do anything, but on above fluke he gets good marks.
> And here, its not his fault.
> 
> *Dime a dozen myopic Modi toadies are out to ruin India by following him as a God like figure. Not even questioning his misdeeds.*
> 
> India will progress, albeit the rate will be tardy on HDI Index.
> 
> A Muslim country as Malaysia has set a 2020 goal to become an advanced nation.
> *India needs 5 decades. Because of Immature moron Modi bhakts*.


 
Yes. It takes 5 or more decades to clean the grime and slime that has been smeared on India's face by Congress party and the gandhi slaves. Only Modi is capable of cleaning India of the muck and no one else. Modi is the only chance for India to even think about being a deveopled nation. You may whine and cry all you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

IndoCarib said:


> Yes. It takes 5 or more decades to clean the grime and slime that has been smeared on India's face by Congress party and the gandhi slaves. Only Modi is capable of cleaning India of the muck and no one else. Modi is the only chance for India to even think about being a deveopled nation. You may whine and cry all you want.



Image is worth 1000 words.
A man who keeps criminally accused Ministers and safeguards the interests of his tainted ministers can never be termed as an honest person.






Indians are not dolts. They proved it to Modi during all recent elections:

Now thats the fact that you are going to live with.
And more waiting in the wings from W Bengal and other.

Modi is no God. He is cunning man.


----------



## Nilgiri

The butthurt in one particular member (Is he Indian, Venzuelan, Argentinian?) is quite hillarious.

I am going to enjoy the coming few days immensely....both whats going to happen and the reaction here from Mr. Butthurt.


----------



## Rangila




----------



## fsayed

Congress defeats NDA in Jharkhand by-poll - The Times of India


----------



## Rangila

What a turn around by BJPian Kirti Azad who says he will do what he deems fit on "polkhol" of Arun Jaitley:

Kirti Azad to go ahead with presser on 'corruption' in DDCA



fsayed said:


> Congress defeats NDA in Jharkhand by-poll - The Times of India


_
In 2014, Lohardaga was won by AJSU’s Kamal Kishore Bhagat, who was later convicted in a 1993 extortion case in June this year and sentenced to five years rigorous imprisonment.

Just 78 hours before going to jail, Bhagat married Neeru Shanti, who was made the NDA candidate in the bypoll.

Experts said the recent rout for the Bharatiya Janata Party and its allies in neighbouring Bihar was creating ripples in Jharkhand where the alliance rode to power for the first time in 2014.

“It is an outright rejection of the NDA…an aftermath of the Bihar election,” said political expert Dr. Pankaj Prasun, director of the Delhi-based Centre for Indian Political Research and Analysis.

“It is also a revival of the Congress, which is in full swing even in Punjab. It’s high time the BJP does away with communal politics and think of development,” he said._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Rain Man said:


> So @LaBong , The 'Bengali pride' you are talking about is like the great Roman empire, all in the past! Considering the current situation in Bengal, I can't feel pride in our glorious past without being ashamed of our hopeless present. Maybe we can ask @scorpionx and @MilSpec about how they feel.



I suffer from probashi bengali syndrome as I grew up in Maharashtra, For me to feel pride in bengali heritage, some Kishore Kumar, a little bit of manna dey, some shantanu mukhopadyay, pinto bhattacharji, my mom's cooking and grandma's renowned "back in the day freedom struggle stories", are more than enough. I inherit deep hatred for what CPI/CPM did to WB from my dad, and that is about it. As far as feeling shame for elected politicians, my grandma used to say "jay i lonka e jai, she raboon hoi" (nothing to do with sri lanka though  ) So I don't pay much attention to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Rangila said:


> What a turn around by BJPian Kirti Azad who says he will do what he deems fit on "polkhol" of Arun Jaitley:
> 
> Kirti Azad to go ahead with presser on 'corruption' in DDCA
> 
> 
> _
> In 2014, Lohardaga was won by AJSU’s Kamal Kishore Bhagat, who was later convicted in a 1993 extortion case in June this year and sentenced to five years rigorous imprisonment.
> 
> Just 78 hours before going to jail, Bhagat married Neeru Shanti, who was made the NDA candidate in the bypoll.
> 
> Experts said the recent rout for the Bharatiya Janata Party and its allies in neighbouring Bihar was creating ripples in Jharkhand where the alliance rode to power for the first time in 2014.
> 
> “It is an outright rejection of the NDA…an aftermath of the Bihar election,” said political expert Dr. Pankaj Prasun, director of the Delhi-based Centre for Indian Political Research and Analysis.
> 
> “It is also a revival of the Congress, which is in full swing even in Punjab. It’s high time the* BJP does away with communal politics and think of development*,” he said._



Off course man congress never do communal politics and always concentrate on development such that it created more poor people in India than the whole African continent in past 67 years .Also India needs the congress government back so that India can become a superpower within 5 year from the time they took over hold on hold on have they not ruled for the past 60 years


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> blah...
> If you able to won a single seat (1 out of 140) in the coming election,i will apologize to you personally and leave this forum for ever...
> This is not like many false promises made by your likes before bihar election in this forum...challenge.???



We will see ,but I dont understand "apologize personally" thing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss




----------



## Tridibans

This @Rangila guy is such an irritating troll.... 90% of his posts have no replies.... most of his one liners are news headlines which are anti-Modi or anti-BJP...

No content. No debate. No discuussions whatever.....

Another @fsayed or that other troll felow who used to post Congress memes before 2014 elections 

Seems another paid bot actually

@ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @Jason bourne

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

Dear Prime Minister,
We don't deserve a person like you.Major portion of the country's population is not valuing your work. You work for more than 16 hours a day.. Sacrificing your sleep for the betterment of this country.. But you will never receive appreciation for the same. You will still be blamed for small silly issues.. These people can handover the nation to one family for 60 years but won't give you 5 peaceful years to work.
The reason being, this country is full of fake pseudo intellectuals, hungry and lazy humans. They might not able to run their small family of 4 people.. But will definitely advise you on how you should run this nation. Waah!(applaud)
People are dying to take revenge from you as if you have done the world's most dangerous crime of becoming our Prime Minister. See the Bihar results.. They have chosen 8,9 and 12th standard passed/failed candidates.. But not the ones who represented you. Why? I've heard people saying "agar aaj election ho..toh Modi haar jayenge".. Why? Even after working so hard for the betterment of your beloved nation.. How can one listen to all this for a person of your stature!
They are just not able to accept the fact that our country is empowering itself.. Country is progressing in every way.. No.. They don't want all this.. All they want is Toor Daal @ 1/- per kg and onions for free. Trust me, try doing this and see where you reach!! They are accustomed to the corruption in this country and they can't digest the slow and positive change the country is going through.
I'm saddened but sure.. We won't be able to see you in 2019 because they will elect some Pappu G to run this country who apparently cannot run for a marathon!
People can become slaves of the person who provides Daal chawal and potatoes for free.. And we get to know this from our history. Nobody wants to change.. But everyone wants a change.
People having smartphones in hand with 3G packages.. Talk about the so called " badhti mehangayi"!! Like seriously? They use a 297 recharge for a 3G plan.. And they are affected by the increase in price of Toor daal? Like really??
Sir, you have been stated in the top 10 powerful personalities of the world.. But it just doesn't matter to them. Majority of people are deaf and blind.
You should be relaxing at this age.. And enjoying life.. Your hard work.. Commitment and dedication have no value here..

‪#‎disappointment‬
Jai Hind...

*
Comment from Facebook*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Kejriwal has very short attention span like a poodle. Shifts goal posts like Rakhi Sawant changes clothes. Now he doesnt have time for Delhi demolition victims 

Delhi demolition: Arvind Kejriwal knows the importance of tragedy vampirism - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Tridibans said:


> This @Rangila guy is such an irritating troll.... 90% of his posts have no replies.... most of his one liners are news headlines which are anti-Modi or anti-BJP...
> 
> No content. No debate. No discuussions whatever.....
> 
> Another @fsayed or that other troll felow who used to post Congress memes before 2014 elections
> 
> Seems another paid bot actually
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @Jason bourne



David james aka Bhai zakir ,lots of similarity in the method of posting...ignore him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> Dear Prime Minister,
> We don't deserve a person like you.Major portion of the country's population is not valuing your work. You work for more than 16 hours a day.. Sacrificing your sleep for the betterment of this country.. But you will never receive appreciation for the same. You will still be blamed for small silly issues.. These people can handover the nation to one family for 60 years but won't give you 5 peaceful years to work.
> The reason being, this country is full of fake pseudo intellectuals, hungry and lazy humans. They might not able to run their small family of 4 people.. But will definitely advise you on how you should run this nation. Waah!(applaud)
> People are dying to take revenge from you as if you have done the world's most dangerous crime of becoming our Prime Minister. See the Bihar results.. They have chosen 8,9 and 12th standard passed/failed candidates.. But not the ones who represented you. Why? I've heard people saying "agar aaj election ho..toh Modi haar jayenge".. Why? Even after working so hard for the betterment of your beloved nation.. How can one listen to all this for a person of your stature!
> They are just not able to accept the fact that our country is empowering itself.. Country is progressing in every way.. No.. They don't want all this.. All they want is Toor Daal @ 1/- per kg and onions for free. Trust me, try doing this and see where you reach!! They are accustomed to the corruption in this country and they can't digest the slow and positive change the country is going through.
> I'm saddened but sure.. We won't be able to see you in 2019 because they will elect some Pappu G to run this country who apparently cannot run for a marathon!
> People can become slaves of the person who provides Daal chawal and potatoes for free.. And we get to know this from our history. Nobody wants to change.. But everyone wants a change.
> People having smartphones in hand with 3G packages.. Talk about the so called " badhti mehangayi"!! Like seriously? They use a 297 recharge for a 3G plan.. And they are affected by the increase in price of Toor daal? Like really??
> Sir, you have been stated in the top 10 powerful personalities of the world.. But it just doesn't matter to them. Majority of people are deaf and blind.
> You should be relaxing at this age.. And enjoying life.. Your hard work.. Commitment and dedication have no value here..
> 
> ‪#‎disappointment‬
> Jai Hind...
> 
> *
> Comment from Facebook*


 
@Rangila disappears when BJP wins an election and appears when BJP loses. We will have to put up with his inane anti Modi memes until Karntaka elections or may be sooner

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> Dear Prime Minister,
> We don't deserve a person like you.Major portion of the country's population is not valuing your work. You work for more than 16 hours a day.. Sacrificing your sleep for the betterment of this country.. But you will never receive appreciation for the same. You will still be blamed for small silly issues.. These people can handover the nation to one family for 60 years but won't give you 5 peaceful years to work.
> The reason being, this country is full of fake pseudo intellectuals, hungry and lazy humans. They might not able to run their small family of 4 people.. But will definitely advise you on how you should run this nation. Waah!(applaud)
> People are dying to take revenge from you as if you have done the world's most dangerous crime of becoming our Prime Minister. See the Bihar results.. They have chosen 8,9 and 12th standard passed/failed candidates.. But not the ones who represented you. Why? I've heard people saying "agar aaj election ho..toh Modi haar jayenge".. Why? Even after working so hard for the betterment of your beloved nation.. How can one listen to all this for a person of your stature!
> They are just not able to accept the fact that our country is empowering itself.. Country is progressing in every way.. No.. They don't want all this.. All they want is Toor Daal @ 1/- per kg and onions for free. Trust me, try doing this and see where you reach!! They are accustomed to the corruption in this country and they can't digest the slow and positive change the country is going through.
> I'm saddened but sure.. We won't be able to see you in 2019 because they will elect some Pappu G to run this country who apparently cannot run for a marathon!
> People can become slaves of the person who provides Daal chawal and potatoes for free.. And we get to know this from our history. Nobody wants to change.. But everyone wants a change.
> People having smartphones in hand with 3G packages.. Talk about the so called " badhti mehangayi"!! Like seriously? They use a 297 recharge for a 3G plan.. And they are affected by the increase in price of Toor daal? Like really??
> Sir, you have been stated in the top 10 powerful personalities of the world.. But it just doesn't matter to them. Majority of people are deaf and blind.
> You should be relaxing at this age.. And enjoying life.. Your hard work.. Commitment and dedication have no value here..
> 
> ‪#‎disappointment‬
> Jai Hind...



The biggest problem in India is the education levels. Too many people are still simply too stupid to make educated well informed decisioins (literate or not).

Till then, this democracy has some advantages....but its a coin flip a lot of the time....till maybe many many decades later.

A lot of the problems would not be stuck like a fat a#s b1t$h going through a mouse hole if India was simply a single house in parliament.

So frustrating and annoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Joe Shearer said:


> I do not agree with parts of your analysis, but there is no doubt whatsoever that it is brilliant and fundamentally correct in its analysis of the past of Bengal.
> 
> Your thoughts on the reasons for the award wapasi, if that is what it is being called nowadays, are hopelessly wrong, and based entirely on a jaundiced view of the reasoning and motivation of those involved, a view that I disagree with completely.
> 
> Let me leave it at that.



As far as I know, the term "Award wapsi" was coined by Prashant Kishor during the Bihar election, he was the election strategist of the Mahagathbandhan.


----------



## Nilgiri

IndoCarib said:


> @Rangila disappears when BJP wins an election and appears when BJP loses. We will have to put up with his inane anti Modi memes until may be Karntaka elections or may be sooner



Or he will ignore you after calling you a Modi Toady after you expose his agenda a little too "harshly" like I did here:

Indian Economy-News & Updates | Page 351

Next page is especially good haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> This @Rangila guy is such an irritating troll.... 90% of his posts have no replies.... most of his one liners are news headlines which are anti-Modi or anti-BJP...
> 
> No content. No debate. No discuussions whatever.....
> 
> Another @fsayed or that other troll felow who used to post Congress memes before 2014 elections
> 
> Seems another paid bot actually
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @Jason bourne




Cut them some slack will ya.Think it out from their perspective too .Imagine if you were born a Muslim or Christian , would you be siding with us Sanghis here as you usually do or be baiting Modi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

noksss said:


> Off course man congress never do communal politics and always concentrate on development such that it created more poor people in India than the whole African continent in past 67 years .Also India needs the congress government back so that India can become a superpower within 5 year from the time they took over hold on hold on have they not ruled for the past 60 years



Who voted for congress for all these 60 years?
Not Pakistanis but your own moron Hindus.
Now go and blame your own stock and cry me a river.



IndoCarib said:


> @Rangila disappears when BJP wins an election and appears when BJP loses. We will have to put up with his inane anti Modi memes until Karntaka elections or may be sooner



Ever since Modi has won and occupied PMO. He has been on losing streak while I am watching fun.
From Delhi like this:

Indian record:


----------



## magudi

Rangila said:


> Who voted for congress for all these 60 years?
> Not Pakistanis but *your own moron Hindus.*
> Now go and blame your own stock and cry me a river.



David James on fire  Anti Hindu bigot exposes himself again!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rangila

Tridibans said:


> This @Rangila guy is such an irritating troll.... 90% of his posts have no replies.... most of his one liners are news headlines which are anti-Modi or anti-BJP...
> 
> No content. No debate. No discuussions whatever.....
> 
> Another @fsayed or that other troll felow who used to post Congress memes before 2014 elections
> 
> Seems another paid bot actually
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @Jason bourne



Frustrated fools can only whine because:





Congress is being used as a crutch for BJP.
Any excuse, and they link congress.
Very convenient, this way they blame past 60 years, and beg for 15 years more.
Not knowing it was Indians and mostly hindus who voted them in.


----------



## Nilgiri

And if they were in Gujarat, same idiots will be crying only Gujarat is being focused on 

Cannot satisfy the morons....simply because they are what they are. Don't even try! Waste of time!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> do you expect zakir ,james and sayed to respect our faith ?




An old quote by @Marxist on @Rangila (then david james) in this very same thread .He used to mock us and our faith back then and still does

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Tridibans said:


> This @Rangila guy is such an irritating troll.... 90% of his posts have no replies.... most of his one liners are news headlines which are anti-Modi or anti-BJP...
> 
> No content. No debate. No discuussions whatever.....
> 
> Another @fsayed or that other troll felow who used to post Congress memes before 2014 elections
> 
> Seems another paid bot actually
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @Jason bourne




He is Guynextdor in disguise that Id was caught posting old articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Jason bourne said:


> He is Guynextdor in disguise that Id was caught posting old articles.



Wow really? I thought Guynextdoor had more honour than that :S


----------



## Jason bourne

Nilgiri said:


> Wow really? I thought Guynextdoor had more honour than that :S




Honour ? how can u expect from congis..


----------



## Nilgiri

Jason bourne said:


> Honour ? how can u expect from congis..



Well I will let him come to defend himself. Is he still banned or something?


----------



## Rangila

Dishonest dude as Indian PM


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Tridibans

Rangila said:


> Frustrated fools can only whine because:
> View attachment 280090
> 
> 
> Congress is being used as a crutch for BJP.
> Any excuse, and they link congress.
> Very convenient, this way they blame past 60 years, and beg for 15 years more.
> Not knowing it was Indians and mostly hindus who voted them in.
> 
> View attachment 280091
> 
> 
> View attachment 280092




Pathetic.... the troll is pathetic...

Even a simply reply to me has anti-modi/ BJP articles....

What next.... at night next to your wife you blabber anti-Modi articles while making love ??

@ranjeet @Mike_Brando

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rangila

Tridibans said:


> Pathetic.... the troll is pathetic...
> 
> Even a simply reply to me has anti-modi/ BJP articles....
> 
> What next.... at night next to your wife you blabber anti-Modi articles while making love ??
> 
> @ranjeet @Mike_Brando



Ask the simple question to your cunning PM, could he not find honest ministers, why did he induct "criminally accused"?


----------



## Tridibans

Rangila said:


> Ask the simple question to your cunning PM, could he not find honest ministers, why did he induct "criminally accused"?


Lage raho mota bhai...

BTW he is your pm too....


----------



## Nilgiri

Tridibans said:


> What next.... at night next to your wife you blabber anti-Modi articles while making love ??



You think this sort has female companionship of any kind?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Tridibans said:


> Lage raho mota bhai...
> 
> BTW he is your pm too....



Eliya a manas India ma ni chale...etle hare che ayan tayan


----------



## Tridibans

Nilgiri said:


> You think this sort has female companionship of any kind?


----------



## Jason bourne

Rangila said:


> Eliya a manas India ma ni chale...etle hare che ayan tayan




E game tya chale badha ni gand mari jase agho reje ...


----------



## Rangila

Jason bourne said:


> E game tya chale badha ni gand mari jase agho reje ...



Etle tau chodiyo bada ne nade che..etle tau bada have eni j G*nd mare che..kiya jityo che boltau kharo?

Chodiyo akal wagar no game tiya jaine gadiyo kade...Jane ke india ena baap no che.

evu na chale bapa.

A leo tamaru hujarat:

MPs 'condemn' Guj High Court judge's anti-quota remark, warn of impeachment | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## IndoCarib

Markandey Katju: Instead of abusing Modi, it's time for Kejriwal to answer these hard questions

Earlier, in May, *Transparency International *had informed* Kejriwal about the serious allegations against Rajinder Kumar*, but apparently Kejriwal did not even respond.

Kejriwal must answer:

*1* Why did he not respond to Transparency International?

*2* On receiving the information, did he conduct a secret investigation into these allegations?

*3* If not, why not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Bhai log whts happning on #Boycottdilwale front have chkd yr cities book my shows tickit resrvation . in my town almost all seats available for every show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Since @Rangila is being bullied relentlessly for having a different opinion and i started the whole fuss a few pages back, i hereby take moral responsibility and vow to not barge in here for a long time. Alvida doston


----------



## fsayed

Tridibans said:


> This @Rangila guy is such an irritating troll.... 90% of his posts have no replies.... most of his one liners are news headlines which are anti-Modi or anti-BJP...
> 
> No content. No debate. No discuussions whatever.....
> 
> Another @fsayed or that other troll felow who used to post Congress memes before 2014 elections
> 
> Seems another paid bot actually
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @Jason bourne


Thank u it was expected from u bjp cyber cell employee


----------



## ranjeet

Abolishment of the practice of interview for Group B and C posts 
The Central Government has decided to dispense with the interview for all Group 'C' and non-gazetted Group 'B' category in Central Government by 31.12.2015. If a Department considers interview absolutely necessary for any specific posts, then clearance of Department of Personnel & Training is necessary. 

Further, the State Governments have also been requested on 4th September 2015 and 29th September, 2015 to undertake similar exercise in respective States in consultation with State Public Service Commissions or other agencies involved in the recruitment for junior level posts. This issue was also deliberated during a meeting held on 8th September, 2015 and in a one day workshop organized on 16th November, 2015 in which the State Secretaries of Personnel/General Administration Department were invited. 

This was stated by the Minister of State in the Ministry of Personnel, Public Grievances and Pensions and Minister of State in the Prime Minister’s Office Dr. Jitendra Singh in a written reply to a question by Shri Anil Desai in the Rajya Sabha today. 
Press Information Bureau



magudi said:


> Since @Rangila is being bullied relentlessly for having a different opinion and i started the whole fuss a few pages back, i hereby take moral responsibility and vow to not barge in here for a long time. Alvida doston


U TURN?  
How Kejresque.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

See this is how Bootlickers think.
ManMohan higest educated, let India to rot, loot, decay in 10 yrs.
He never won an election, no Indians ever elected him, he's a black spot on democracy.

Arvind he's just a drama artist created by Sonia gandhi and she funded his party to keep BJP out of power in Delhi.
This theory is proved time and again, as he does flip flops, on Shiela dixit, Herald case, aligning with convicts like laloo, he's a scum bag and nothing mor[e now.

Now, Modi. He's the guy India needs right now. He needs tpo clense the rotten Indian systems, i mean A-Z.
All systems have been rotten under the Congress.

Did he study? He is educated? It never matters in a democracy.
He's been elected by INDIA in a thumping majority.
All the bullshitty talk of Congress and its bootlickers is out of frustration and nothing else.

I'd give him two terms and see what actually a difference he can actually bring to my country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Nair saab said:


> No I run a group in FB called Nairs Only ... The Group is now a BJP hub



Good initiative Sirji. Modiji needs more like you for 2019. With current situation and conditions, it looks like he has to face BJP vs Everyone Else. Seems like it will be very difficult for him to repeat the performance of 2014.



nair said:


> We have several BJP supporters here..... What do they have to say about Govt Proposal of Increasing tax on Petrol and Diesel????? Was this the so called "Ache Din" offered ?????



I do not see any problem with that.

We all want express roads, 24 hrs electricity, tax rebates on every damn thing, LPG subsidies. blah blahs

The country needs money to become developed with excellent infrastructure. I am willing to pay if required.

Hum log ko sharam nahi ati, when we get 15-20% increment, or ask for 50% salary rise when job change, magar govt ne .21% cess lagaya for swach bharat, hamari ga-nd ko mirchi lag jati hain.... 

BTW i live in holland, i pay 60% salary in taxes and other things. Holland stands # 4 in Human Development Index. 

Nothing is free in this world. Free to sirf drama hain, Arvind Kejriwal and Pappu jaise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Rangila said:


> Shame on India:
> 
> Guess where India ranks in UN's list of best places to live in the world : FYI, News - India Today



Actually improved by 5 places. Its shameful, but who all to blame. We can fight all day on that.



Rangila said:


> Now Modi has started losing back to back elections a la Delhi, Bihar, Gujarat, MP (Lok Sabha), Jharkhand (Today bypoll)....W Bengal will be a big slap which is waiting for him. You must be blind to reality or feigning to know nothing. In either case you seem to be a myopic Modi toady who can not question his own PM.
> 
> View attachment 280036
> 
> 
> W Bengal BJP was never # 1 or 2. If it comes # 3 with decent vote %, it will be good.
> I appreciate that you like involvement in India, especially after Modi came to power, and all kind of slaps you put on Modi here 24/7.
> But W Bengal cannot be a slap on BJP, you need to read some history before you copy and paste information.
> If you follow MSM or AAP or Pappu blindly, then please find neutral party sources and spare us from bakchodi.
> 
> I am foreigner.
> Not Indian.
> I support the truth.
> I can not vote.



Turth is always very bitter and hard to digest. Every politician and political party has skeletons to hide. BJP also has some and everyone including bhakts like me know that. Congress and other also share the same and infact more than BJP.

Truth seeker does not do bias reporting. Turth seekers should talk on CONgrass, AAP and BJP at same time.

I notice your truth seeking mind works only for BJP, but for others you are no different than Khujliwal... same like he gave an excuse for lalu hug, no reaction to NH case, he defeated Shiela, became politician hating her but today he says he has no documents or proofs and documents disappeared.

we would really appreciate if you as a non Indian citizen would take neutral stand and highlight all truth equally. Because people like me Indians, we always take sides of one or other.



Rangila said:


> Anything good, credit for Modi.
> Anything bad - What Modi has got to do with it.
> 
> View attachment 280054
> 
> 
> Here Modi could not do anything, but on above fluke he gets good marks.
> And here, its not his fault.
> 
> Dime a dozen myopic Modi toadies are out to ruin India by following him as a God like figure. Not even questioning his misdeeds.
> 
> India will progress, albeit the rate will be tardy on HDI Index.
> 
> A Muslim country as Malaysia has set a 2020 goal to become an advanced nation.
> India needs 5 decades. Because of Immature moron Modi bhakts.
> 
> Cong wants BJP MP Kirti Azad to head DDCA probe panel



Now dont say that India's gender equality got screwed in 18 months after Modi came to power.

You are a pathetic Modi hater, i bet he harasses you in your dreams too.

As you claim a truth seeker....you should know the real reasons and flawed policies which made this possible.

You are like Kejriwal, you just copy from somewhere and put the blame on Modi



Nilgiri said:


> The butthurt in one particular member (Is he Indian, Venzuelan, Argentinian?) is quite hillarious.
> 
> I am going to enjoy the coming few days immensely....both whats going to happen and the reaction here from Mr. Butthurt.



He must be Indian only, but living outside due to work reasons. He must be CONgrassi slave community, who call them as maai baap.

He can say anything he wants, but a non Indian 24/7 romping with copy paste news and twitter shots is surely not a non Indian.

Poori daal kali hain bhain.



Jason bourne said:


> Bhai log whts happning on #Boycottdilwale front have chkd yr cities book my shows tickit resrvation . in my town almost all seats available for every show.



I heard in Dubai as well, almost 80% seats empty. It should be a success so these khans dont be lose cannons in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

Not sure if posted earlier:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676662846520819712
Interesting, but implementation will be hard, as proving it is going to be tough, and false news can always be dismissed as "sources were incorrect" or something like that. Also in many cases, parties more or less own the outlet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Now just imagine...to whom the contracts will go? Who will make money out of liquor smuggling too.

Liquor ban? Bihar govt invites tenders for outlets - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

noksss said:


> Mohan Bhagwat: RSS feels there's no question of scrapping quota - Times of India
> 
> WTF why this change of stand all of a sudden
> 
> @Rain Man @ranjeet @Bang Galore



He said reviw and not scrapping. In review you may add some new communities and delete some.



Rangila said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677443549420384256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677443549420384256
> 
> 
> I have no affiliation or soft corner for any party.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677400331844648960
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677386119860776960



Ye bridge to shila ne banvaya tha. Kejari ne kahan banvaya? Sale choro ko chori karne ki adat jati nahi hai. Kisi ka achha kam ki credit khud le lete hai. Khud se to kuchha bhi achha hota nahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Rangila

@HariPrasad 

_Ye bridge to shila ne banvaya tha. Kejari ne kahan banvaya? Sale choro ko chori karne ki adat jati nahi hai. Kisi ka achha kam ki credit khud le lete hai. Khud se to kuchha bhi achha hota nahi._
_

_
Tere ko jhooth bolne ki adat hai...Modi ki G*nd me gusne ki adat hai.

Padta hai nahi khote ilzam lagata hai?

Aur apni izzat ka kachra karta moron.

Pad niche kiya likha hai - aur han...dusri baar mujhe qoute kare tau sambhal ke.

Delhi's New 6-Lane Flyover is 100 Crores Below Budget

Mr Kejriwal shared credit with his predecessor Sheila Dikshit, who led three successive Congress governments in Delhi. "Sheila Dikshit started the project. It was 20-30 per cent finished when our government took over," he said.

Union Minister Venkaiah Naidu, who was also present, returned the favour by praising the Delhi government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

noksss said:


>



Nice, but dont degrade PM by comparing with such cheapo politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

@skyisthelimit

_Actually improved by 5 places. Its shameful, but who all to blame. We can fight all day on that.
_
As a foreigner who lives abroad, when my friends talk to me about India's shortcomings, I have to listen to them.

And when they (Non Indians) or the whole world for that matters, look at India from any particular angle, without extrapolating who ruled when.

Its India's image that gets ruined. No matter who ruled.
India is India, political parties or not.

If the previous government looted India's wealth, India became poor country, could not repay IMF, and said, hey we are BJP, it was congress who looted, so we can not pay.

*Above is not tenable. *

When I was living in Sweden, my Swedish friend jokingly ridiculed India by saying "hey your government must be filthy rich, they are flying people by charter plane to Saudi Arabia on their expenses"

He was referring to Indian Muslims who are subsidized for such services by Indian Government.
And that was the time of Bajpayee government. 

Well I had to admit that yes it is very wrong, without getting into Nehru era, because foreigners are not bothered about that kind of a shik. They say what they SEE is wrong at that given time. Whether India takes steps are not is none of their job. But the world talks and can not be stopped.

So when I see something wrong, I have to blame India and its present government.

And now you, who comes with previous government theory.
Let me ask you:
Who were those responsible people for electing the previous (Congress) government?
Indians or Pakistanis?


----------



## Jason bourne

Friends, India has dumped Dilwale woth 90% empty seats even after 2 days of advance booking

Let's celebrate with #IndiaDumpsDilwale at 930 am today

V Rock

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TejasMk3

Jason bourne said:


> Friends, India has dumped Dilwale woth 90% empty seats even after 2 days of advance booking
> 
> Let's celebrate with #IndiaDumpsDilwale at 930 am today
> 
> V Rock



Cant say the same here...Big theater in Chennai called Sathyam:





Maybe theater is blocking themselves hoping to sell in black, that is also a possibility, but many srk fans (hindus) were defending him during the controversy, so hardly surprising.


----------



## Rangila

Inefficient & incapable Modi gets a smack from SC!







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677690005356191744





he was admonished by Amit Shah not to (yesterday)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rangila said:


> Inefficient & incapable Modi gets a smack from SC!
> 
> View attachment 280199
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677690005356191744
> View attachment 280200
> 
> 
> he was admonished by Amit Shah not to (yesterday)


Excellent, I'm waiting for a day AJ will be kicked hard.


----------



## Rangila

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677704667829248002
Sehwag, Gautam Gambhir, Bedi are all apolitical people, they should be believed.
But here is a a heavy weight from their own arsenal = Kirti Azad.

Against this, Arun Jat Lee has no legal or moral legs to stand on.
Twitter is on fire since yesterday and refuses to die.

When Advani was implicated during Jain Hawala case, he himself resigned till he said the judgment came to his favor.





https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CWaX3kvW4AI-qPH.mp4
Prashant Bhushan & Yogendra Yadav come to defend AJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Developments are happenning fast in KL state.
LDF and UDF have said they can work together to keep BJP away.
ROFL.


----------



## Rangila

India is nowhere.
Modi can not do miracle with the attitude that he maintains.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677737498953453568










EC rejects Swamy’s plea to derecognise Congress - The Hindu







Why such a flippant move by BJP proxy?

Obvious reason:






HC more prudent and smarter than villain BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

CorporateAffairs said:


> Developments are happenning fast in KL state.
> LDF and UDF have said they can work together to keep BJP away.
> ROFL.



Nothing new in it ,CPI(M) usually transfers its vote to Muslim league in Manjeswaram and Kasargod assembly seats to defeat BJP ...Recently In palakkad municipality standing committee election congress and CPM stood together to defeat bjp

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676678668052070401












Afghanistan Parliament is "Made in India" 
Or Made by India as you say.


----------



## Infinity

*JMM-Cong 'pact' ensures BJP loss in Jharkhand bypoll*
Alok K N Mishra | TNN | Dec 18, 2015, 05.04 AM IST
Ranchi: In a major setback to the ruling NDA in Jharkhand, Congress's Sukhdeo Bhagat defeated All Jharkhand Students Union Party (AJSU) candidate Niru Shanti Bhagat in the Lohardaga by-election by more than 23,000 votes on Thursday, sparking off celebrations in the Congress camp that claimed this was a verdict against BJP rule in the state. 

Sukhdeo Bhagat is Jharkhand Congress president, and he had the tacit backing of the JMM which did not field any candidate, creating a mini-mahagathbandhan of sorts; its vote transferred largely to the Congress. 

The result is bound to embarrass Das who had campaigned along with other state BJP stalwarts to ensure Niru Bhagat's victory. 

"This proves the failure of the BJP government. It's a victory of the people of Lohardaga," Sukhdeo told TOI over phone. He said the government has lost people's trust in a short period of time. 
Recommended By Colombia

"The life of the poor has not changed. The government has been busy making grand promises. People rejected the BJP in Bihar, in Gujarat rural polls, and now in Jharkhand," he added. 

Congress now has seven MLAs, including Sukhdeo, in the assembly. The results do not change the arithmetic of the House where the BJP-led government has a comfortable majority. In the 81-member assembly, it has a comfortable 48 seats. 

Das congratulated Sukhdeo, who got a certificate of victory from the Lohardaga DC. Congress took out a victory march in Lohardaga town where Sukhdeo was mobbed by jubilant party workers. 

Ajsu spokesperson Deo Sharan Bhagat said, "The party respects the verdict of the people and will review the loss." BJP state vice president Deepak Prakash alleged the Congress managed to win by fooling people. 

None of The Above (NOTA) polled fourth highest. A total of 2,019 people pressed NOTA. There were five independents in the fray. All including the one from the Left lost their deposits. A total of 1,48,449 votes were polled on December 14 across 272 locations in the Maoist-hit district.

JMM-Cong 'pact' ensures BJP loss in Jharkhand bypoll - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

#Pune cinema cancels #BajiraoMastani shows after #BJP protest -


----------



## skyisthelimit

Rangila said:


> @skyisthelimit
> 
> _Actually improved by 5 places. Its shameful, but who all to blame. We can fight all day on that.
> _
> As a foreigner who lives abroad, when my friends talk to me about India's shortcomings, I have to listen to them.
> 
> And when they (Non Indians) or the whole world for that matters, look at India from any particular angle, without extrapolating who ruled when.
> 
> Its India's image that gets ruined. No matter who ruled.
> India is India, political parties or not.
> 
> If the previous government looted India's wealth, India became poor country, could not repay IMF, and said, hey we are BJP, it was congress who looted, so we can not pay.
> 
> *Above is not tenable. *
> 
> When I was living in Sweden, my Swedish friend jokingly ridiculed India by saying "hey your government must be filthy rich, they are flying people by charter plane to Saudi Arabia on their expenses"
> 
> He was referring to Indian Muslims who are subsidized for such services by Indian Government.
> And that was the time of Bajpayee government.
> 
> Well I had to admit that yes it is very wrong, without getting into Nehru era, because foreigners are not bothered about that kind of a shik. They say what they SEE is wrong at that given time. Whether India takes steps are not is none of their job. But the world talks and can not be stopped.
> 
> So when I see something wrong, I have to blame India and its present government.
> 
> And now you, who comes with previous government theory.
> Let me ask you:
> Who were those responsible people for electing the previous (Congress) government?
> Indians or Pakistanis?



Well if govt teaches people to eat fish everyday, instead of teaching them to catch and eat fish, we have such situation in India.

Indians themselves do not get subsidies for Kumbh Mela or doing 7 tirths. But our govts jump upbeat to give subsidy for Haj tours. If BJP/Modi even talk of reducing it or removing it, we will have a bigger than #awardwapasi drama. Unfortunately Media in our nation has more political loyalties, instead of being the fourth pillar. They will sideline with community political parties like CONgrass and other, instead of highlighting positives.

Yes, but you maybe knowing...what happens when BJP talks about:
1. UCC 
2. Change reservations from caste/religion based to economic situation based.

Whole hell falls down and victim cards start playing, even BJP allies do not want to change the current freebie business. Pappu or Khujliwal or Mamta or Nitish or Lalu and gang starts all kind of caste religion politics. See how reservation issue was snowballed by Lalu in Bihar, People vote against such revolutionary changes. 

How can we change the rules or get out of mess with such attitude?

Europe and Western nations changed because their political parties realized that they need to separate Religion and Governance. That is what was done systematically and it started way before world war 1. 

For such change Modi or BJP cannot do alone, no one will support him/them. Political parties as a whole need to realize this...Nitish, Lalu, Mamta, Khujliwal like people depend on our weakness and minority appeasement. They will not be eve salt worth, if they talk of progressive politics. Their identity is only because of community and freebie appeasement.

Spread news that someone is giving something for free, you will see a queue outside....but if someone calls for charity and contribution, everyone will run away.

Its our weakness that Indians do not think of society as a large but instead only themselves.


----------



## Rangila

Tomorrow I will be very busy
19 Dec = Delhi session court
National herald case
Gandhi family.
They say they will not seek bail.
Hardly plausible.
Mosquitos in judicial custody to play the Dracula role.
Same shik Arundhati Roy said & did, but the next day she changed her mind and was out.
Could not bear it.

Must read:

What would’ve been your reaction as Gujarat CM? Chandy asks Modi - Times of India

A day after SC rap, Modi govt appoints former Defence Secy RK Mathur as new *Chief Information Commissioner..
33,724 complaints and appeals are pending in the Commission
It means he was taking it easy!!*
Willfully.






Talking of tomorrow = Delhi Police and Intelligence Bureau reviewed the security arrangements at the court premises where 16 more CCTV cameras were installed *today*.

Exclusive: Kirti Azad threatens to reveal more on DDCA mess : Cricket, News - India Today


----------



## Jason bourne

Nirbhaya ka aropi riha..

Agar delhi me aapke pass koi kaam na ho to kisi masum ladki ka rape kardo . Arvind kejriwal 10000rs. Or silay machine dega or AAP ki topi stich karne ka order bhi denga. 
Or rape se bache peda hua to usse aam aadmi party ka member bhi bana lenge ... 


Madarchod ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

*Dec 16 gang-rape: Juvenile convict to walk free, says HC*

Indian High court is Maderch*d.











Will appeal to Chief Justice of HC/SC and President to intervene. Nirbhaya rapist shud not be released: Swati Maliwal






Do it Kiriti, Fook Jant lee..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677476317240037376


----------



## Rangila

Poor farm output ruins Modi govt's growth dream


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Nothing new in it ,CPI(M) usually transfers its vote to Muslim league in Manjeswaram and Kasargod assembly seats to defeat BJP ...Recently In palakkad municipality standing committee election congress and CPM stood together to defeat bjp


hehe...
Ever heard of a phenomenon called ''Koleebee''(Kongress-league-BJP)???,where BJP usually transfered its votes to UDF to defeat their arch rival ''LDF''??


----------



## skyisthelimit

ATMs being installed in 1.25 lakh post-offices: Govt in Lok Sabha | india | Hindustan Times

Good move


----------



## IndoCarib

9 reasons why Arvind Kejriwal needs to see a shrink

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

shah summoned kirti and asked him to keep quiet for now says sources - Navbharat Times

Looking at the above any dumb person can now infer that its BJP conspiracy to keep mum on corruption.

BJP Chief Amit Shah asks MP Kirti Azad to keep mum | Indilens ! Live Daily News on India

Question of the day!

If Arun Jaitley has not done anything wrong, why is BJP trying to silence Kirti Azad?


----------



## IndoCarib

The video next shows a *newspaper clipping (see pic below) titled “Children shot as India’s Modi ‘fuels hatred’”. This was taken from an *article* from The Sunday Times (UK) on Bodo-Muslim conflict, which was published on May 11th 2014, long before Narendra Modi took charge as the PM of India!*








These killings are a result of a decade-long Bodo-Muslim conflict which many presume to be a result of various factors like illegal immigration, internal conflicts between Bodos and the Assam’s Congress government etc. *It is extremely malicious to hold Modi responsible internal politics of a Congress-ruled state. Facts conveniently ignored again.*

*Dear Shashi Tharoor, here is the real war that is destroying India’s reputation*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

You guys have to see this  

The story is not unreal/fake. It's what must be happening in an Alternate Universe where AK was elected as the CM of TN 

By the way due to a limit on images, I could psot only 8 from this article.
In Tweets: If Kejriwal were Tamil Nadu’s CM during Chennai floods | The UnReal Times

November:-





















December:-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

noksss said:


>


Don't forget, Delhi govt. is also giving him 10,000 rupees+ a sewing machine so that he can open a tailor shop.

How sweet of them
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
African journalist praises India's role at the WTO meeting in Nairobi(which was a consequence of low oil prices; @Echo_419 can testify)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677875827573321730

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677881166934859777
Negotiations continue till late night as deep divisions occur in WTO - The Economic Times

India blocking WTO? Disagree, says Sitharaman as it battles to save Doha - The Economic Times

India keeping 'fingers crossed' as WTO talks enter final lap | Zee News

Nairobi: India is keeping its "fingers crossed" as the uncertainty continues over the fate of the WTO ministerial meeting, with developed countries taking a hard line on issues of public stockholding and a special safeguard mechanism.


Although the talks have entered the final stage of the four-day ministerial, which began on Tuesday, consensus eludes on export subsidy and other issues of interest for developing nations.

There are also rumours that talks could be extended by a day to allow time to trade ministers to reach a workable solution.

With the blame game hotting up on social media, Commerce Minister Nirmala Sitharaman tweeted: "_Indian team working positively in all negotiating track. Last night's negotiations continued till 3 am. India blocking WTO! Disagree_."

In a series of tweets, she later said: "_Crucial day at Nairobi. Negotiations under way. Need to ensure Indian farmers/agri interests are safe. Undue haste in pushing select subject of interest worrying_.

"_A section branding India as blocking the WTO is motivated. 'My national interest important for me' can't be the privy of some countries for others to yield on cherry-picked issues. Engaging positively for a good outcome_.

Fingers crossed!"
*
According to sources, while India is battling to save the Doha round, the US appears to be adamant on burying the Doha Development Agenda (DDA) on farm subsidies at the Nairobi ministerial.

India, they added, faces a struggle in protecting interests of farmers at WTO.*

However, the host, Kenya, put up a brave front, saying there is "no crisis" and talks would conclude within the scheduled timeframe.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
India fights ‘unfavourable’ WTO drafts in Nairobi | Business Line

NAIROBI, DECEMBER 17:

*India was taken by surprise by a draft ministerial declaration and informal text on agriculture, circulated on the penultimate day of the ongoing World Trade Organization (WTO) trade ministers’ meet in Nairobi, which totally ignored its existing demands and concerns. But India is fighting back with its own drafts in the two areas.*

New Delhi’s demand for a pact on a special safeguard mechanism to protect farmers against import surges was not respected in the agriculture text circulated by the ministerial facilitator, which additionally linked such safeguards to further lowering of tariffs on farm goods.

The inclusion of new issues pushed by US Trade Representative Michael Froman in the draft ministerial declaration circulated by the Ministerial chair Amina Mohamed has further rattled the country.

India and a number of other developing countries had been insisting that all outstanding issues in the on-going Doha development round, launched in 2001, be addressed before new items are brought in.

“The drafts were a surprise sprung on us. I have gone line by line through both drafts and identified where all we have problems and what the language should be.

“We will submit the drafts for incorporation in the final versions that come up,” said Commerce and Industry Minister Nirmala Sitharaman.

The Minister said that India’s draft on agriculture would insist that the text be faithful to the Hong Kong declaration, which gave countries the authority to have special safeguards.

It would also insist on a delinking from market access as safeguards already available to several developed countries did not have such conditions.

NGOs flay 'anti-farmer' agri draft at WTO meet, say it is "absolutely against" the interests of farmers of India | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

---------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677877652825313281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677879753697722368http://www.theeastafrican.co.ke/new...eal-WTO/-/2558/3001300/-/75xgwjz/-/index.html





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677874952062693377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677866600767197184
"IndiaStandsBehindFarmers" trending on twitter:-
News about #IndiaStandsBehindFarmers on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SarthakGanguly

LaBong said:


> Oh my life is ruined because 2 bit sm warrior doesnt think high of me!


Sorry for your loss. 



Darmashkian said:


> Don't forget, Delhi govt. is also giving him 10,000 rupees+ a sewing machine so that he can open a tailor shop.


Tell me yer joking.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Marxist said:


> Nothing new in it ,CPI(M) usually transfers its vote to Muslim league in Manjeswaram and Kasargod assembly seats to defeat BJP ...Recently In palakkad municipality standing committee election congress and CPM stood together to defeat bjp



Just waiting when these chinese parties will be kicked out from all states in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Bhupinder Singh Hooda ignored norms, gave plot to AJL: Anil Vij | The Indian Express

*Bhupinder Singh Hooda ignored norms, gave plot to AJL: Anil Vij*
*The Indian Express was the first to report allotment of 3,360 square metre land to AJL in Sector 6, Panchkula, by Hooda barely six months of taking over as CM in 2005.*

If BJP is really smart party....then such news of land grabbing by Gandhi family/trusts/Vadra family should keep coming our in new every 2-3 months... Keep people's brains well oiled till 2019.

So the nation is tired of hearing how many land grabs this so called fake family has done.


Rahul and Sonia at court – Why the Congress may not court a drama

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677354686458949632Nirbhaya's rapist will be a ladies tailor, Jai Ho Kejriwal Sarkar ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677729006611881985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677518055849660416
CONgrassi slaves should read below...how they tried to swallow properties without even a burp. 

National Herald case: Here's how much Associated Journals' seven properties worth - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

The_Showstopper said:


>



Before you post such twitter garbage and make such a fool of yourself, please verify the facts:

http://www.prsindia.org/uploads/media/Juvenile Justice/JJ bill as passed by LS.pdf

http://www.prsindia.org/uploads/media/Juvenile Justice/Legislative Brief Juvenile Justice Bill.pdf

Tell me where it says anything that 10k rupees is to be provided to a juvenlie being released? The only mention of 10k rupees is for a fine.

The only relevant part is:

45. (1) The State Government shall make rules for the purpose of undertaking various programmes of sponsorship of children, such as individual to individual sponsorship, group sponsorship or community sponsorship. (2) The criteria for sponsorship shall include,— (i) where mother is a widow or divorced or abandoned by family; (ii) where children are orphan and are living with the extended family; (iii) where parents are victims of life threatening disease; (iv) where parents are incapacitated due to accident and unable to take care of children both financially and physically. (3) The duration of sponsorship shall be such as may be prescribed. (4) The sponsorship programme may provide supplementary support to families, to Children’s Homes and to special homes to meet medical, nutritional, educational and other needs of the children, with a view to improving their quality of life.

46. Any child leaving a child care institution on completion of eighteen years of age may be provided with financial support in order to facilitate child’s re-integration into the mainstream of the society in the manner as may be prescribed.

Which is at discretion of Delhi govt They have deemed that this delinquent needs after-release support, and people have every right to challenge that given nature of crime and his release conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nilgiri said:


> Before you post such twitter garbage and make such a fool of yourself, please verify the facts:
> 
> http://www.prsindia.org/uploads/media/Juvenile Justice/JJ bill as passed by LS.pdf
> 
> http://www.prsindia.org/uploads/media/Juvenile Justice/Legislative Brief Juvenile Justice Bill.pdf
> 
> Tell me where it says anything that 10k rupees is to be provided to a juvenlie being released? The only mention of 10k rupees is for a fine.
> 
> The only relevant part is:
> 
> 45. (1) The State Government shall make rules for the purpose of undertaking various programmes of sponsorship of children, such as individual to individual sponsorship, group sponsorship or community sponsorship. (2) The criteria for sponsorship shall include,— (i) where mother is a widow or divorced or abandoned by family; (ii) where children are orphan and are living with the extended family; (iii) where parents are victims of life threatening disease; (iv) where parents are incapacitated due to accident and unable to take care of children both financially and physically. (3) The duration of sponsorship shall be such as may be prescribed. (4) The sponsorship programme may provide supplementary support to families, to Children’s Homes and to special homes to meet medical, nutritional, educational and other needs of the children, with a view to improving their quality of life.
> 
> 46. Any child leaving a child care institution on completion of eighteen years of age may be provided with financial support in order to facilitate child’s re-integration into the mainstream of the society in the manner as may be prescribed.
> 
> Which is at discretion of Delhi govt They have deemed that this delinquent needs after-release support, and people have every right to challenge that given nature of crime and his release conditions.



Welcome back mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

"It was a good meeting (with Shah). I will hold the press conference on Sunday,"

So its true that BJP chief called him to dissuade him to speak on DDCA & Arun Jant Lee.

So the same question once again:

If Jaitly did not do any wrongdoing, why is BJP restraining its own parliamentarian to not speak against the case?

Open & shut case = Jaitley is a culprit and being saved by BJP.
********************************************************************************************************
Intolerance at national level!
As long as Modi is not divorced, his civil status is "married"
By refusing to co-operate with his wife, for her to get a passport, he has shown what kind of a man he is.






**********************************************************************************************************************************







*****************************************************************************************************

Those who think Modi is India's *Messiah*






And to camouflage these acts, they talk about inconsequential Kejriwal who is not even a CM of any state....

Now you know about BJP's humbug tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Rangila said:


> #Pune cinema cancels #BajiraoMastani shows after #BJP protest -



What's the problem? It does not even have a Khan in it.


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> *Dec 16 gang-rape: Juvenile convict to walk free, says HC*
> 
> Indian High court is Maderch*d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280280
> 
> 
> Will appeal to Chief Justice of HC/SC and President to intervene. Nirbhaya rapist shud not be released: Swati Maliwal
> 
> View attachment 280283
> 
> 
> Do it Kiriti, Fook Jant lee..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677476317240037376




Ohhhhhh What a charge??? He insisted ONGC to give 5 crore Rs to hockey india. 

The Question is whether AAP will go to court? 

The only thing positive I see is that they say that they will go to court. That is the right way to decide whether Mr. Jetely is culprit or not. Prima facie there is no substance in these charges.



Rangila said:


> "It was a good meeting (with Shah). I will hold the press conference on Sunday,"
> 
> So its true that BJP chief called him to dissuade him to speak on DDCA & Arun Jant Lee.
> 
> So the same question once again:
> 
> If Jaitly did not do any wrongdoing, why is BJP restraining its own parliamentarian to not speak against the case?
> 
> Open & shut case = Jaitley is a culprit and being saved by BJP.
> ********************************************************************************************************
> Intolerance at national level!
> As long as Modi is not divorced, his civil status is "married"
> By refusing to co-operate with his wife, for her to get a passport, he has shown what kind of a man he is.
> 
> View attachment 280400
> 
> 
> **********************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> 
> View attachment 280401
> 
> 
> *****************************************************************************************************
> 
> Those who think Modi is India's *Messiah*
> 
> View attachment 280402
> 
> 
> And to camouflage these acts, they talk about inconsequential Kejriwal who is not even a CM of any state....
> 
> Now you know about BJP's humbug tactics.




Yes Modi will not do anything to help her. It is congress's culture help their relatives and slaves. Even the helpers and toilet cleaners were made Governer. Modi is a dedicated RSS worker. He will see his own family like others and others like their own family. Recently there was a news that Modi's nephew asked some money for higher study. Modi gave him RS 100 and blessing saying that he has crores of nephews. He can not discriminate between them.

On other hand the chaparis of congress managed to become Governers of state. Gyani Jailsing said that if Madam order than I will clean the floor of her house. Madam became happy and made him president. So as the case of Pratibha patil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

Rukh a patriot, go watch 'Dilwale': MP home minister

And he is BJP.
So slap on BJPians from their own.



HariPrasad said:


> Yes Modi will not do anything to help her. It is congress's culture help their relatives and slaves. Even the helpers and toilet cleaners were made Governer. Modi is a dedicated RSS worker. He will see his own family like others and others like their own family. Recently there was a news that Modi's nephew asked some money for higher study. Modi gave him RS 100 and blessing saying that he has crores of nephews. He can not discriminate between them.
> 
> On other hand the chaparis of congress managed to become Governers of state. Gyani Jailsing said that if Madam order than I will clean the floor of her house. Madam became happy and made him president. So as the case of Pratibha patil.



Are you a top notch moron?

I am talking about Jaitley and you wrote several lines on Sonia as your rebuttal?
I have told you. If you quote me, do not be flippant.
If you persist, I will have to ignore you under Mr. moron category.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Rangila said:


> Rukh a patriot, go watch 'Dilwale': MP home minister
> 
> And he is BJP.
> So slap on BJPians from their own.


Bhai kuch job karta hai ? Sach bolna ....

Kaam dhandha nahi kya pura din propaganda posta karta rehta hai

BTW.... Aap media cell ka pay scale kya hai? I mean for every post what is the rate ?? 

@ranjeet @Marxist @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> I am talking about Jaitley and you wrote several lines on Sonia as your rebuttal?



You are not only a moron of first order but you have comprehension problem as well. Show me where did i wrote on sonia. In my previous post I wrote about Jaitely and said that there is no prima facie evidence. But if AAP goes to court as they promise, It is well comed.

It was a simple post but you moron could not understand as ever.



jaunty said:


> What's the problem? It does not even have a Khan in it.



They say that some historical facts are twisted.


----------



## Rangila

Tridibans said:


> Bhai kuch job karta hai ? Sach bolna ....
> 
> Kaam dhandha nahi kya pura din propaganda posta karta rehta hai
> 
> BTW.... Aap media cell ka pay scale kya hai? I mean for every post what is the rate ??
> 
> @ranjeet @Marxist @Nilgiri



Main BJP se paise leke BJP ki marta hun.
Aur paise randio ko bant-ta hun ta ke wo ye pesha chor de..
Lekin BJP ka paisa wo bhi nahi lete...

Tu bhi char gaya Ignore list pe...



HariPrasad said:


> You are not a moron of first order but you have comprehension problem as well. Show me where did i wrote on sonia. In my previous post I wrote about Jaitely and said that there is no prima facie evidence. But if AAP goes to court as they promise, It is well comed.
> 
> It was a simple post but you moron could not understand as ever..



You don't understand your own doing?








You have replied on national Herald case.
While my post is talking of DDCA/Jaitley.

Despite that you have balls to come and counter?
PHD in lunatics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> hehe...
> Ever heard of a phenomenon called ''Koleebee''(Kongress-league-BJP)???,where BJP usually transfered its votes to UDF to defeat their arch rival ''LDF''??



No Saar ,I am new in politics ,I dont know anything about it ..I dont know about the Alliance in palakkad (1970's) Or in Beypore assembly (in 90's) ...Saar You are master of Kerala politics and apostle of Church please educate me on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prasadr14

Mr Kejribaal is the only person in the whole who has pakka proof on everyone but does not take anyone to court.

Mr Kejribaal is the only person who shouts he has proofs and then sued and then says sorry

Mr Kejribaal is the only person in the world who does not know whether he is pro-corruption or anti corruption. 



HariPrasad said:


> You are not a moron of first order but you have comprehension problem as well. Show me where did i wrote on sonia. In my previous post I wrote about Jaitely and said that there is no prima facie evidence. But if AAP goes to court as they promise, It is well comed.
> 
> It was a simple post but you moron could not understand as ever.



This whole exercise is to divert attention from the fact that Nautanki kejribaal is a crooked fellow and hired an extremely crooked fellow as his secretary..

Remember Mr Kejribaal's tantrums when Mr Honesty Tomar was arrested?? It's hilarious...Mr Kejribaal has become the idiot who cried wolf..
Now no one believes him.

In fact I have it on good authority that his own kids begged him not to promise anything on them anymore.

And yeah Mr Kejribaal's dog ate the 370 page proof against Shiela aunty...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

This was a normal thing, BJP used to donate their votes for congress to keep CPM away...





Marxist said:


> No Saar ,I am new in politics ,I dont know anything about it ..I dont know about the Alliance happened in palakkad (1970's) Or in Beypore assembly (in 90's) ...Saar You are master of Kerala politics and apostle of Church please educate me on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Tridibans said:


> Bhai kuch job karta hai ? Sach bolna ....
> 
> Kaam dhandha nahi kya pura din propaganda posta karta rehta hai
> 
> BTW.... Aap media cell ka pay scale kya hai? I mean for every post what is the rate ??
> 
> @ranjeet @Marxist @Nilgiri



I'm done talking to this troll rangila since he has got me on ignore anyways. If reasonable people come on here I will participate, otherwise you guys can rip him apart by yourselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prasadr14

Mr Kejribaal is now the best show in India currently....
Even Bachan would have been proud of the filmy dialogues of Mr Kejribaal..

Bachon ki kasam...kya dialogue Martha hai re 

It is expected though. All Mr Kejribaal does now a days is review films and help corrupt people.
The hug to Lallu was....well, it reminded me Shahrukhan and Kajol Jodi....


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prasadr14

Nilgiri said:


> I'm done talking to this troll rangila since he has got me on ignore anyways. If reasonable people come on here I will participate, otherwise you guys can rip him apart by yourselves



Desperate people..
He is only doing what his master wants...

to divert attention from corrupt Kejibaal and his corrupt secretary..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> This was a normal thing, BJP used to donate their votes for congress to keep CPM away...



And no one denied it ,Former BJPkerala state president Mararji accepted this in his book ,BJP expelled some leaders for this type of vote selling ...In 70's Congress and League supported Jan Sangh's candidate to defeat CPI(M) in palakkad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prasadr14

Mr Kejribaal defends Tomar
Mr Kejribaal defends Somnath..

Similarly, he is defending himself and his corrupt secretary by spreading lies....I mean when ever Kejribaal is caught with pants down, he finds 370 page proof against a random BJP leader..

but he will never take the proof to courts 

Oh yeah...he is the only person in the whole world who has confirmed proofs but will not take the corrupt people to court..

Confused???

So is India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

prasadr14 said:


> Mr Kejribaal is the only person in the whole who has pakka proof on everyone but does not take anyone to court.
> 
> Mr Kejribaal is the only person who shouts he has proofs and then sued and then says sorry
> 
> Mr Kejribaal is the only person in the world who does not know whether he is pro-corruption or anti corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> This whole exercise is to divert attention from the fact that Nautanki kejribaal is a crooked fellow and hired an extremely crooked fellow as his secretary..
> 
> Remember Mr Kejribaal's tantrums when Mr Honesty Tomar was arrested?? It's hilarious...Mr Kejribaal has become the idiot who cried wolf..
> Now no one believes him.
> 
> In fact I have it on good authority that his own kids begged him not to promise anything on them anymore.
> 
> And yeah Mr Kejribaal's dog ate the 370 page proof against Shiela aunty...



I have f***ed him on twiter and asked the same question whether he is going to sue shila or not? I have also asked him for a review of Dilwale movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## prasadr14

HariPrasad said:


> I have f***ed him on twiter and asked the same question whether he is going to sue shila or not? I have also asked him for a review of Dilwale movie.



None of the AAPians will answer this simple question either..

Why doesn't Kejribaal take the proofs to courts like Subrmaniyam Swamy?

In fact it's the other people who take Kejribaal to court and he is forced to say sorry.
Still he has supporters...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> You don't understand your own doing?



So to hide your idiocy, you came down to one liner. Show me where i wrote on sonia you Morn? or accept that you have a comprehension problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prasadr14

HariPrasad said:


> So to hide your idiocy, you came down to one liner. Show me where i wrote on sonia you Morn? or accept that you have a comprehension problem.



He is getting posts and screen-shots from some pro-AAP forum and just pasting them...
This "AAPian" aint interested in debate..

Like all AAPians, he will never ever ever answer the simple question "why Kejribaal does not take the proof to courts?"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> View attachment 280406
> 
> 
> View attachment 280407




So 600 communal riots are very less, Earlier there happened to be more than 100 riots every year in Gujarat in congress rule and some where around 500 to 1000 people used to die every year. 
Here only 80 people have died in one year in whole country against 1000 in a single state. In MM time huge riots like Muzzafar nagar and Asam violence took place. He never bothered to open his Mouth.

And your master RAGA called your community the ISI agents. You are licking their feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## prasadr14

For these AAPians, Sonia raaj was golden age..

There were no riots
There were no scams
There was no poverty
There was no terrorism
There was Akhand Bharath..

All problems started only and only Modi came to power...before that it was Rama (oops sickular) rajya..

In fact Sonia raaj was soooo good that Mr Kejribaal has never ever ever commented on Sonia...

Oh yeah...you read right...Mr Kejribaal does not think National Herald case exists..

I know you are shocked, but this is the guy who hugged Lallu and sang duets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

HariPrasad said:


> So to hide your idiocy, you came down to one liner. Show me where i wrote on sonia you Morn? or accept that you have a comprehension problem.



_Yes Modi will not do anything to help *her*_

What is the relevance of this one liner against my post of DDCA?

I do not read the rest of your gibberish post after one liner.

*YOU ARE IGNORED!

I cant see you or yr posts.
Better that way.
Less headache.*


----------



## HariPrasad

@Rangila ,

AAPTARD says that kejri is very popular as second most popular leader. But AAPTRDA ignores the No 1 modi and abuse him.



Rangila said:


> _Yes Modi will not do anything to help *her*_
> 
> What is the relevance of this one liner against my post of DDCA?
> 
> I do not read the rest of your gibberish post after one liner.
> 
> *YOU ARE IGNORED!
> 
> I cant see you or yr posts.
> Better that way.
> Less headache.*



Wow you have read and posted so much garbage here. Why are you shying away from answering my post?


----------



## Rangila

Shocking news..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Rangila said:


> Main BJP se paise leke BJP ki marta hun.
> Aur paise randio ko bant-ta hun ta ke wo ye pesha chor de..
> Lekin BJP ka paisa wo bhi nahi lete...
> 
> Tu bhi char gaya Ignore list pe...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand your own doing?
> 
> 
> View attachment 280405
> 
> 
> 
> You have replied on national Herald case.
> While my post is talking of DDCA/Jaitley.
> 
> Despite that you have balls to come and counter?
> PHD in lunatics?


 Is thread pe 27 active members hai.... Unme se 21 bjp supporters..... Sab ignore list pe hai to post kaun padhta hai Tera ?? 

BTW most of us are not blind Bjp supporter. I myself had supported congress earlier. It's just that your posts are so hate filled and ignorant that u are not a common man.... Everyone can see that you have vested interests..... so i asked AAP ya congress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prasadr14

Tridibans said:


> Is thread pe 27 active members hai.... Unme se 21 bjp supporters..... Sab ignore list pe hai to post kaun padhta hai Tera ??
> 
> BTW most of us are not blind Bjp supporter. I myself had supported congress earlier. It's just that your posts are so hate filled and ignorant that u are not a common man.... Everyone can see that you have vested interests..... so i asked AAP ya congress



Logic and Kejribaal are poles apart..

His Bhakths are even worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Hmm...So 83% Delhi walas like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> Shocking news..




Wowwwww What an expose of the century. This is the biggest expose after the one in which Jaitely asked ONGC to pay 5 crore to hockey India. I have never seen any bigger expose than this in my life. 

The truth fo kejari and his corruption reduction claim.

‘One-third of Delhi households paid bribe last year’ - The Hindu



Rangila said:


> *YOU ARE IGNORED!
> 
> I cant see you or yr posts.
> Better that way.
> Less headache.*



Austrich , Escapist, Liar. 

When the facts were put before him, he tries to escape.



Rangila said:


> View attachment 280422
> 
> 
> Hmm...So 83% Delhi walas like him.



Work No 1 Made delhi the garbage capital of India.
Work No 2 Made Delhi pollution capital of world worse than Baijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Donghi baba?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678075327223046144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prasadr14

What is stopping Kejribaal to approach the courts with the proof...

Oh wait...Jumla man Kejribaal has no proofs


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prasadr14

SO...why is Nalayak Kejribaal protecting the tainted babu....

This is the same babu who worked with Shiela govt...

Kejribaal had 370 page proof on Shiela...which vanished soon after he became CM.
There was a deal between Congees and Kejribaal for few hundred crores for which this babu is the middle man..

Hence the reason for corrupt Kejribaals anxiety..
Hence the reason why this nalayak has stopped speaking against congees and all their scams..

If this corrupt babu opens his mouth, Kejribaals dirty picture will come out 

Just wondering, did Kejribaal catch the people who did crores of hawala during his election campaign?? I thought he was doing some internal lokpal or something like that??

Did that nautanki reach it's conclusion?
Or perhaps AAPtards and Kejribaal are pretending nothing happened as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


>



Aaptards will be aaptards 

"The bill is pending in parliament for the past one year and three months after it was cleared by the cabinet on August 6, 2014. The Lok Sabha has approved the bill but the Rajya Sabha is yet to take it up, thanks to sustained disruptions by the Opposition."

As Nirbhaya rapist is freed, Juvenile Justice Act remains stuck : Mail Today, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

Donghi baba?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678075327223046144[/QUOTE]

He too is Just like any other Bhakt................He forgot about Black money
But the people of India cannot be fooled..............They are Expecting 15 lakhs in their bank account.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prasadr14

ranjeet said:


> Aaptards will be aaptards
> 
> "The bill is pending in parliament for the past one year and three months after it was cleared by the cabinet on August 6, 2014. The Lok Sabha has approved the bill but the Rajya Sabha is yet to take it up, thanks to sustained disruptions by the Opposition."



Dude...the rapist is Kejribaals vote bank..
In fact rumour has it Kejribaal cried when this innocent juvenile was jailed....

In fact Kejribaal was about to go to the RL maidan, remove his clothes, shove a broom you know where and do rain dance...



Infinity said:


> He too is Just like any other Bhakt................He forgot about Black money
> But the people of India cannot be fooled..............They are Expecting 15 lakhs in their bank account.............



Yup...National herald case has nothing to do with corruption and black money..

The Nautanki buffon is predictably silent on this..

Hey...we aint wondering, we know the reason

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity

*New Delhi: * Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) today aimed five questions at Finance Minister Arun Jaitley in connection with what it alleges is a massive scam in Delhi's cricket body when he was chairman.

"Mr Jaitley is the master of half-truths and beautiful lies," said AAP leader Ashutosh, alleging that Mr Jaitley had not responded to any of the party's specific allegations.

The party questioned Mr Jaitley on allegations like illegal corporate boxes were made at Delhi's cricket ground Ferozshah Kotla and sub-leased. "A company close to you and your family - 21st century - was tasked to sell and sublease these boxes for Rs. 36 crore for which a commission was paid," said Ashutosh.

"Whose company is 21st century? What is Lokesh Sharma's relation with Jaitley?" he asked.

The second allegation is linked to money allegedly paid to Hockey India. "Did you not pressure ONGC to grant Rs. 5 crore to Hockey India?" Ashutosh questioned the finance minister.

AAP has also alleged irregularities in the construction of a stadium by public sector company EPIL, for which 24 crores were sanctioned but Rs. 114 crore was spent.

"EPIL was paid Rs. 57 crore, where did the remaining money go? Wasn't EPIL given the remaining 57 crore as well?" AAP asked.

AAP has alleged that money was siphoned off with the help of fake companies.

It also questioned why Mr Jaitley "overlooked an inquiry report by saying the irregularities have been compounded form of lies".

"AAP raised, with facts, specific allegations. BJP raising jumla after jumla. Smriti Irani saying 'don't question God', Venkaiah saying 'don't question the Sun'," said Sanjay Singh.

The AAP and the Congress have demanded the resignation of Mr Jaitley over the alleged financial irregularities in Delhi's cricket body the DDCA, which he headed in the past.

Mr Jaitley has rubbished the allegations calling them 'propaganda' aimed at diverting attention from corruption in the AAP government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prasadr14

Not 5 questions..

India has only one question to ask Mr Kejribaal and his AAptards..

Why are you not approaching the courts with the "proofs" you have???????

Most AAptards have gone full retards now a days, so, I am repeating this one question...which nation wants to know...

Why are AAptards and Kejribaal not approaching the courts with this pakka proofs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

prasadr14 said:


> .
> 
> Yup...National herald case has nothing to do with corruption and black money..
> 
> The Nautanki buffon is predictably silent on this..
> 
> Hey...we aint wondering, we know the reason



Who ever is corrupt should be booked................
But if BJP does corruption that's Patriotism ..............But other do they are desh drohi...................
What about 6000 crores of Black money taken out of country by Bank of Baroda remittance scam............
This happened in BJP Regime.....................
The black money blackhole: BoB fraud shows our banks are legit route for illegitimate stash - Firstpost


----------



## ranjeet

Infinity said:


> *New Delhi: * Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) today aimed five questions at Finance Minister Arun Jaitley in connection with what it alleges is a massive scam in Delhi's cricket body when he was chairman.
> 
> "Mr Jaitley is the master of half-truths and beautiful lies," said AAP leader Ashutosh, alleging that Mr Jaitley had not responded to any of the party's specific allegations.
> 
> The party questioned Mr Jaitley on allegations like illegal corporate boxes were made at Delhi's cricket ground Ferozshah Kotla and sub-leased. "A company close to you and your family - 21st century - was tasked to sell and sublease these boxes for Rs. 36 crore for which a commission was paid," said Ashutosh.
> 
> "Whose company is 21st century? What is Lokesh Sharma's relation with Jaitley?" he asked.
> 
> The second allegation is linked to money allegedly paid to Hockey India. "Did you not pressure ONGC to grant Rs. 5 crore to Hockey India?" Ashutosh questioned the finance minister.
> 
> AAP has also alleged irregularities in the construction of a stadium by public sector company EPIL, for which 24 crores were sanctioned but Rs. 114 crore was spent.
> 
> "EPIL was paid Rs. 57 crore, where did the remaining money go? Wasn't EPIL given the remaining 57 crore as well?" AAP asked.
> 
> AAP has alleged that money was siphoned off with the help of fake companies.
> 
> It also questioned why Mr Jaitley "overlooked an inquiry report by saying the irregularities have been compounded form of lies".
> 
> "AAP raised, with facts, specific allegations. BJP raising jumla after jumla. Smriti Irani saying 'don't question God', Venkaiah saying 'don't question the Sun'," said Sanjay Singh.
> 
> The AAP and the Congress have demanded the resignation of Mr Jaitley over the alleged financial irregularities in Delhi's cricket body the DDCA, which he headed in the past.
> 
> Mr Jaitley has rubbished the allegations calling them 'propaganda' aimed at diverting attention from corruption in the AAP government.




Kejriwal should file a case instead of whining like a battered wife in press conferences. What are your views on Kejriwal giving Rs 10,000 and a sewing machine to Nirbhaya's rapist to start a ladies tailor shop?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

Rangila said:


> Donghi baba?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678075327223046144


Ab CBI Chaddi Bureau of Investigation hai...............So Babba doesn't have any problem



ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal should file a case instead of whining like a battered wife in press conferences. What are your views on Kejriwal giving Rs 10,000 and a sewing machine to Nirbhaya's rapist to start a ladies tailor shop?


You Know that He was freed by Juvenile Court and what ever has been done is as per courts instruction.............


----------



## prasadr14

Infinity said:


> Who ever is corrupt should be booked................
> But if BJP does corruption that's Patriotism ..............But other do they are desh drohi...................
> What about 6000 crores of Black money taken out of country by Bank of Baroda remittance scam............
> This happened in BJP Regime.....................



How perfectly this fits Kejribaal as well..

We did not vote for BJP looking at guys like Jaitley. We voted because Modi for various reasons.

Kejriwals USP was anti-corruption. After few months as CM, he can't even claim that any more.



Infinity said:


> Ab CBI Chaddi Bureau of Investigation hai...............So Babba doesn't have any problem



Please suggest to your Nautanki Kejru to file case like Swamy did.
Indian wants to know why Kejriwal is not filing cases in court...is he looking for some deal with BJP??

Even we BJP supporters want Jaitley out.
But it looks like Kejru wants to use the documents for his benefit.
Otherwise, there is no reason for Kejru not to file a case in court...

We BJP supporters are requesting Mr Nalayak kejribaal to file a case against Jailey today if possible.

In fact Swamy would be more than glad to help Mr Nalayak if he has proofs against Jaitley



ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal should file a case instead of whining like a battered wife in press conferences. What are your views on Kejriwal giving Rs 10,000 and a sewing machine to Nirbhaya's rapist to start a ladies tailor shop?


Arre sir jee..
Yeh ladka tho Kejru ke apne hai..
Aage dheko, apartment bhee dega..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Infinity said:


> You Know that He was freed by Juvenile Court and what ever has been done is as per courts instruction.............



Swamy went to court to keep the juvenile in jail but Kejriwal didn't do sh!t, is it because this juvenile is a Muslim?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## prasadr14

ranjeet said:


> Swamy went to court to keep the juvenile in jail but Kejriwal didn't do sh!t, is it because this juvenile is a Muslim?


Spot on...
This Nautanki Nalayak rushed to dadri, gave money and apartments..
but when Hindu gets killed in Karnataka, he does not even comment..

That's how sick'ular this nalayak CM is...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

prasadr14 said:


> How perfectly this fits Kejribaal as well..
> 
> We did not vote for BJP looking at guys like Jaitley. We voted because Modi for various reasons.
> 
> Kejriwals USP was anti-corruption. After few months as CM, he can't even claim that any more.


CM of Delhi has shown Courage to ouster his Minister on Corruption charges..............Do PM have same courage


ranjeet said:


> Swamy went to court to keep the juvenile in jail but Kejriwal didn't do sh!t, is it because this juvenile is a Muslim?


Come one I didn't esquire his religion.................
But the Defense Lawyer was a Hindu.................Defence lawyers blame Nirbhaya for rape - Times of India


----------



## ranjeet

Infinity said:


> Come one I didn't esquire his religion.................
> But the Defense Lawyer was a Hindu.................Defence lawyers blame Nirbhaya for rape - Times of India



Everyone has a right to defence, even kasab got one. Answer is simple why Kejriwal didn't go to courts against the juvenile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prasadr14

Infinity said:


> CM of Delhi has shown Courage to ouster his Minister on Corruption charges..............Do PM have same courage



Wow...are you seriously saying that???

Dude...This same Nalayak Kejribaal did the same nautanki when Tomar was arrested.
May be the selective amnesia of AAPtards has resulted in them remembering things differently.

In fact Tomar was removed after it became crystal clear that he did not have any degree as he claimed..

Fact: Kejriwal is corrupt and is shielding his corrupt secretary....all this nautanki is useless..

If Nalayak Kejri is truly who you claim....why isn't he approaching courts with the proof like Swamy does?????!!!!!

None of you kejru supporters are able to answer this single question..!!!!

Go and give the proofs to court against Jaitley...we BJP supporters want Jaitlet gone. request u guys to help us.
If Nalayak does not have the guts, may be the others from AAP can share the proof with any of us, we will file the case


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Don't forget, Delhi govt. is also giving him 10,000 rupees+ a sewing machine so that he can open a tailor shop.
> 
> How sweet of them
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> African journalist praises India's role at the WTO meeting in Nairobi(which was a consequence of low oil prices; @Echo_419 can testify)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677875827573321730
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677881166934859777
> Negotiations continue till late night as deep divisions occur in WTO - The Economic Times
> 
> India blocking WTO? Disagree, says Sitharaman as it battles to save Doha - The Economic Times
> 
> India keeping 'fingers crossed' as WTO talks enter final lap | Zee News
> 
> Nairobi: India is keeping its "fingers crossed" as the uncertainty continues over the fate of the WTO ministerial meeting, with developed countries taking a hard line on issues of public stockholding and a special safeguard mechanism.
> 
> 
> Although the talks have entered the final stage of the four-day ministerial, which began on Tuesday, consensus eludes on export subsidy and other issues of interest for developing nations.
> 
> There are also rumours that talks could be extended by a day to allow time to trade ministers to reach a workable solution.
> 
> With the blame game hotting up on social media, Commerce Minister Nirmala Sitharaman tweeted: "_Indian team working positively in all negotiating track. Last night's negotiations continued till 3 am. India blocking WTO! Disagree_."
> 
> In a series of tweets, she later said: "_Crucial day at Nairobi. Negotiations under way. Need to ensure Indian farmers/agri interests are safe. Undue haste in pushing select subject of interest worrying_.
> 
> "_A section branding India as blocking the WTO is motivated. 'My national interest important for me' can't be the privy of some countries for others to yield on cherry-picked issues. Engaging positively for a good outcome_.
> 
> Fingers crossed!"
> *
> According to sources, while India is battling to save the Doha round, the US appears to be adamant on burying the Doha Development Agenda (DDA) on farm subsidies at the Nairobi ministerial.
> 
> India, they added, faces a struggle in protecting interests of farmers at WTO.*
> 
> However, the host, Kenya, put up a brave front, saying there is "no crisis" and talks would conclude within the scheduled timeframe.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> India fights ‘unfavourable’ WTO drafts in Nairobi | Business Line
> 
> NAIROBI, DECEMBER 17:
> 
> *India was taken by surprise by a draft ministerial declaration and informal text on agriculture, circulated on the penultimate day of the ongoing World Trade Organization (WTO) trade ministers’ meet in Nairobi, which totally ignored its existing demands and concerns. But India is fighting back with its own drafts in the two areas.*
> 
> New Delhi’s demand for a pact on a special safeguard mechanism to protect farmers against import surges was not respected in the agriculture text circulated by the ministerial facilitator, which additionally linked such safeguards to further lowering of tariffs on farm goods.
> 
> The inclusion of new issues pushed by US Trade Representative Michael Froman in the draft ministerial declaration circulated by the Ministerial chair Amina Mohamed has further rattled the country.
> 
> India and a number of other developing countries had been insisting that all outstanding issues in the on-going Doha development round, launched in 2001, be addressed before new items are brought in.
> 
> “The drafts were a surprise sprung on us. I have gone line by line through both drafts and identified where all we have problems and what the language should be.
> 
> “We will submit the drafts for incorporation in the final versions that come up,” said Commerce and Industry Minister Nirmala Sitharaman.
> 
> The Minister said that India’s draft on agriculture would insist that the text be faithful to the Hong Kong declaration, which gave countries the authority to have special safeguards.
> 
> It would also insist on a delinking from market access as safeguards already available to several developed countries did not have such conditions.
> 
> NGOs flay 'anti-farmer' agri draft at WTO meet, say it is "absolutely against" the interests of farmers of India | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> ---------------
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677877652825313281
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677879753697722368Africa at risk as rich nations plot new deal - News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677874952062693377
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677866600767197184
> "IndiaStandsBehindFarmers" trending on twitter:-
> News about #IndiaStandsBehindFarmers on Twitter



All hail the leader ship of Modi...Err..I mean low oil prices

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariPrasad



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rangila

Ok so Sonia was bailed out within minutes....

Now lets talk about Arun Jant Lee.


----------



## prasadr14

Ok so Sonia was bailed out within minutes....

Now lets talk about Nalayak Kejribaal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

HariPrasad said:


>


I don't have high hopes on this case, but atleast this procedure being followed is a tiny solace.


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> Ok so Sonia was bailed out within minutes....
> 
> Now lets talk about Arun Jant Lee.



So what new charges you have discovered.

1 he asked ONGC to give 5 crore to Hockey India
2. He is still Delhi cricket board.
3 let me guise he was present in one match at delhi and watched the match for 2 Hours.

AAPTARDS on loose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Subra Swami to Judge: Your honor I want you to put travel restrictions on them, they have tendency to flee.
Judge laughed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prasadr14

Meanwhile Nalayak Kejru is still supporting his corrupt babu...

And Delhi courts are eagerly waiting on the "proof" this Nalayak is supposed to have on Jaitley...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

DDCA case: BJP chief Amit Shah summons Kirti Azad - The Economic Times

MOFOKO Amit Shah being a BJP party president is persuading a parliamentarian to suppress the facts within his chest?

And this is the ruling party - Whose PM is supposed to be honest Modi.

Lol on such honesty.

Will expose biggest DDCA corruption tomorrow: Kirti Azad - The Economic Times

Will Expose Biggest 'DDCA Corruption' Tomorrow: BJP Leader Kirti Azad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

She robbed her own party of 90 crore from it's piggy bank to ensure that the personal assets of her family & some of her chamchas could go up by 5000 crores!!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678144689405489152

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Joseph Goebbels

All Indian members of PDF Time is ripe now Start a new Revolution and Join Aam Aadmi Party 

It Will Be Shri Arvind Kejriwal as your next PM in 2019


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678144689405489152




Mene suna CBI ne Arvind farjiwal jo chhithi leke pucha heki jis officer ne aapko bataya uska naam bataye .oui maa ....epic fail by kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Mene suna CBI ne Arvind farjiwal jo chhithi leke pucha heki jis officer ne aapko bataya uska naam bataye .oui maa ....epic fail by kejriwal


Kejriwal ka time jaldi aayega .. he went after Jaitley even Modi can't do anything about him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

Sonia Gandhi, Rahul granted *unconditional* bail in National Herald Case ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677482269427175424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678099988166000640
जेटली पर भ्रष्टाचार के आरोप के बाद आखिर कई चैनलों ने क्यूँ नहीं दिखाई आप की प्रेस कॉन्फ्रेंस ? | 24newspost.com


----------



## Jason bourne

Rangila said:


> Sonia Gandhi, Rahul granted *unconditional* bail in National Herald Case ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677482269427175424
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678099988166000640
> जेटली पर भ्रष्टाचार के आरोप के बाद आखिर कई चैनलों ने क्यूँ नहीं दिखाई आप की प्रेस कॉन्फ्रेंस ? | 24newspost.com






Modi ka virodh karne me log lalu sonia ko support karne tak aagaye he ... :x

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Will expose biggest 'DDCA corruption' on Sunday: BJP leader Kirti Azad


----------



## Joseph Goebbels

Jason bourne said:


> Modi ka virodh karne me log lalu sonia ko support karne tak aagaye he ... :x


every body needs to fight communal forces with all there might united Join Aam Aadmi Party


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila

Saffron terror?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678228179073417216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678165155763519488


----------



## Rangila

'The corruption in DDCA was because of Jaitley’s connivance': Bishen Singh Bedi

OMG!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678233913081266176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678230496640425984


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

HariPrasad said:


> They say that some historical facts are twisted.



So what? If a feature film is not historically accurate you would stop its screening? How tolerant!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Playing politics over dead bodies and rape victims, another episode from Aaptards. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678235789075988482

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

protesting just for the sake of it.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Aaptards will be aaptards
> 
> "The bill is pending in parliament for the past one year and three months after it was cleared by the cabinet on August 6, 2014. The Lok Sabha has approved the bill but the Rajya Sabha is yet to take it up, thanks to sustained disruptions by the Opposition."
> 
> As Nirbhaya rapist is freed, Juvenile Justice Act remains stuck : Mail Today, News - India Today





Nilgiri said:


> Before you post such twitter garbage and make such a fool of yourself, please verify the facts:
> 
> http://www.prsindia.org/uploads/media/Juvenile Justice/JJ bill as passed by LS.pdf
> 
> http://www.prsindia.org/uploads/media/Juvenile Justice/Legislative Brief Juvenile Justice Bill.pdf
> 
> Tell me where it says anything that 10k rupees is to be provided to a juvenlie being released? The only mention of 10k rupees is for a fine.
> 
> The only relevant part is:
> 
> 45. (1) The State Government shall make rules for the purpose of undertaking various programmes of sponsorship of children, such as individual to individual sponsorship, group sponsorship or community sponsorship. (2) The criteria for sponsorship shall include,— (i) where mother is a widow or divorced or abandoned by family; (ii) where children are orphan and are living with the extended family; (iii) where parents are victims of life threatening disease; (iv) where parents are incapacitated due to accident and unable to take care of children both financially and physically. (3) The duration of sponsorship shall be such as may be prescribed. (4) The sponsorship programme may provide supplementary support to families, to Children’s Homes and to special homes to meet medical, nutritional, educational and other needs of the children, with a view to improving their quality of life.
> 
> 46. Any child leaving a child care institution on completion of eighteen years of age may be provided with financial support in order to facilitate child’s re-integration into the mainstream of the society in the manner as may be prescribed.
> 
> Which is at discretion of Delhi govt They have deemed that this delinquent needs after-release support, and people have every right to challenge that given nature of crime and his release conditions.


May be what you said is true but that doesn't imply that the AAP's government has formulated the said law, so why are Bhakts going bonkers over it implying that it is AAP's government decision?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rangila said:


> Saffron terror?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678228179073417216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678165155763519488



Once such Congress leader/bootlicker sent welcome message to ISIS. 
This that the official position of INC?



Rangila said:


> View attachment 280609


Unfortunately the judge is a bootlicker.


----------



## prasadr14

Nalayak Kejribaal is approaching courts with proofs..

APRIL FOOL in Dec


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> No Saar ,I am new in politics ,I dont know anything about it ..I dont know about the Alliance in palakkad (1970's) Or in Beypore assembly (in 90's) ...Saar You are master of Kerala politics and apostle of Church please educate me on this


 Sanghi robot...
Then Why are you crying now like a baby baboon???..You are also doing the very same in Kerala to defeat common enemy??...Anyway,We will use any opportunity to crush you,You will never ever get a single seat in Kerala..mark my words...kooo.


----------



## Nilgiri

The_Showstopper said:


> it implying that it is AAP's government decision?



It is local state govt that decides the terms of the condition of release and support....not federal govt.

The buck ends squarely with AAP, it is the state govt. It is THEIR decision to provide 10k and who knows what else to this rapist.

You telling me the previous 2000 child act and the relevant acts before that also did not have provisions for financial support after release of juvenile? If nothing was amended, revised or passed by Centre, AAP would still have been able to give this rapist Rs. 10k and hope no one would notice...because it was always a state level decision. It has nothing to do with the passing of the newer bill in LS. The bill does NOT make it mandatory to support a released juvenile.....it leaves it up to the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Rain Man said:


> So @LaBong , Brajada told us long back that Bengalis are dead, and if you compare our current work in literature, cinema, music, science, education and politics with that of the Bengali renaissance period, and up to our grandfathers' generation, then Brajada was not very wrong...someone like Shirshendu Mukhopadhyay is among the last of the remaining legends! Unfortunately, a resurrection of the lost glory is not in sight, I am not sure if this decay is because Bengalis have chosen to live in their glorious past, or a massive brain drain in Bengal, or the rampant politicization of every single institution of importance that are now producing lackeys of one political party or the other...but lackeys don't make legends. The 'Bengali pride' you are talking about is like the great Roman empire, all in the past! Considering the current situation in Bengal, I can't feel pride in our glorious past without being ashamed of our hopeless present. Maybe we can ask @scorpionx and @MilSpec about how they feel.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> Coming to the petty politics, we Bengalis have made someone like Jyoti Basu our CM for five consecutive terms, someone who diligently destroyed everything of value in Bengal during his tenure, be it industries, scholarly institutions, or the democratic system itself. Then we got a Buddhadeb Bhattacharya, who, rather surprisingly, showed some promise to bring about some change. But that didn't suit us...and we kicked him out and rewarded a half-brained politician in opposition for her great work in driving out a high profile project like Tata small car plant (thereby destroying our chances of becoming another auto hub like Tamilnadu, Gurgaon or Pune), and eliminating the prospects of building world's 2nd largest petrochemical hub even in an almost no man's land like Nayachar.
> 
> Jyoti Basu once broke into the BBD Bagh office of HSBC Bank and threw away the first consignment of computers on the road, probably in 1981-82, a later course correction put us somewhere in the bottom of the IT hubs in India, Mamata understood the mistake and a further course correction has blocked all the new entrants in the Sector-V & New Town IT hub including the high profile companies like Infosys and Wipro (2nd campus). The IT hub of Kolkata is dying, along with it the real estate sector of Rajarhat is also dying, investments are already dead, and there is barely any new development in the once-fast-growing Rajarhat-New Town in last 4 years. Pride? No. I feel disgusted.
> 
> And which wing the opposition political parties belong to? Which political party in India doesn't play communal cards? I would rather choose a Modi, even at the cost of having to bear with the nuisance of certain yogis and sadhwis, if the alternative option is a Mamata, or a Lalu, Mulayam, Mayavati, or the Gandhi-duo. I won't make a void moral stand like "All political parties are bad" when choosing one is an inevitability.
> 
> You know, one of my professors was very active in fb during the Bihar election and I was also participating in his posts, and after the election result he posted about the "Bihari pride" and declared that now he feels very proud as a Bihari for the 'achievement' of the Biharis for routing the BJP in the election. I had to point out to him that Biharis have only voted in their traditional caste lines and the result was just political arithmetic (check the vote percentages of the last few polls in Bihar), and Lalu is now the biggest political force in Bihar. I wanted to tell him that to hell with such Bihari pride that makes someone like Lalu the single largest party and makes a learned IIM professor proud about it, but I didn't...he was my professor after all.
> 
> Btw, I remember how you and @Joe Shearer were making long arguments rejecting any political agenda behind the award-wapsi episode during the Bihar election, I went silent at one point thinking that I would rather dig up these threads a couple of weeks after the Bihar election; knowing that award-wapsi will stop right after the Bihar election, but later I decided to let it go. But @LaBong , let me tell you now why I was calling it a political campaign...the award-wapsi with massive media coverage was started by Nayantara Sahgal just FIVE DAYS before the 1st phase of the Bihar election, and the last of the high-profile award-wapsi with equally massive media coverage was concluded by Arundhuti Roy just A DAY BEFORE the last phase of the Bihar election, there were a few who might have returned their awards due to peer pressure or herd mentality during the period or maybe a a few days after the election also, but that was the gross timeline, and agenda. Now, I would have to work very hard NOT to see a obvious political agenda behind the whole episode, I chose not to work so hard and rather preferred to see what was the simple truth!


@Tridibans @MilSpec 
Are you not proud of having a CM fighting for the poor? the weak? the oppressed? the technologically illiterate..
Jyoti basu destroyed computers to save the technologically illiterate from being exploited!!

Buddhadeb Bhattacharya was a capitalist agent posing as a comrade! Thank marx,lenin,mao & guevara that Bengal got rid of him to get Mamata didi in power

Why are u talking about IT hubs & all those factories-- those imperialist,capitalist constructs which will be done with away destroyed when the people's revolution finally begins (with assistance from our brethren from China,Nepal,Cuba,JNU & American Universities)!!

Those are against Bengali culture & Bihari pride ! Bengal & Bihar don't need those. let South India & West India take them & suffer! & let them laugh at the growth & success of Bengal & Bihar!

Socialism,secularism,communism & fighting for the poor, the weak, the oppressed,the suffering,the unemployed are better than allowing all these evil,heinous capitalist constructs!
------------------------------------------------------------
& don't worry Bengali culture is alive in 2 nations. Bangladesh & India!! If Bengal ever needs more Bengalis or culture, they can call their bangladeshi brethren across the border to come & rejuvenate their culture. Which it is already doing so

Don;t fall for the tricks of these divisive communal nationalist capitalist terrorists!



nair said:


> This is one part of the coin....... There is another part of this letter which is not mentioned here It says " The reason for poor performance of INC in local body election is CM's Bad image and Corruption (read corruption by CM's office)..... The idea behind this letter is simple, he want to raise, raise above Ooman chandy and become CM candidate for 2016 election........ I am sure you have heard of yesterday's cold war between speaker and ramesh in assembly......


@Marxist
Ramesh chennitahala & Oomen chandy are rivals for the same posts/power.

Both of them wanted to be the CM in 2011 & tried very hard to stop the other.

I feel he is stating the truth but just raising the fear factor a little too high to make high command panic & make him the CM & at the same time raise his image among those in the centre


nair said:


> They have been silent for some time....... The Pope of Nair is in back foot for some time...... That idiot doesnt know what to do ....... A Hindu party in Central, and a Likely Left govt in state, vellappally in full swing......


Who is the pope of nair?


Rangila said:


> Koi dar nahi.
> Main India me hun hi nahi
> Na Indian hu.
> Na vote deta
> India ghumne jata hun
> Baki business hai apna.
> 
> Kitni baar likh chuka ke abhi singapore me hun;
> 
> View attachment 279939
> 
> 
> Le meri IP
> 
> Ab agar tu nahi darta..tau la apni
> 
> Hai dum?


Hmm what is your nationality then? Singaporean?

Why do you have a hindi word as your username
& can you tell me what all you know about India & Indian politics.

Forgive me, but it seems pretty unreal to see someone claim he isn't Indian & yet know so much about Indian Politics & post so many memes supporting AAP & cong which are in India.




ranjeet said:


> Janta ka reporter? Isn't this run by a guy who threatened cops saying "Janta hai mera Baap Kon hai" when they tried to challan him for broken number plate?


Janata ka reporter is pretty biased, I would place him in the same category as Niti central.


Rangila said:


> Live:
> 
> NDTV 24x7: Watch Live TV, Live News, India News Free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Kejriwal a PM of India?
> 
> Why bring him in to camaflouge Modi failure?
> 
> Why you are not talking of 29 other CMs? Mamta/Jaya included.
> 
> That shows how honest you are.
> 
> View attachment 279956
> 
> 
> Modi criminal accused minister rakhta hai..usko chupa ke rakha..kabhi bahas nahi karta..a gaya 10,000 rupiyo pe?
> 
> View attachment 279959


Agreed!! Kejriwal is an opportunist nautankibaaz!! & he is the CM of a glorified municipality !! -_-

BJP,AAP,Cong.. basically almost EVERYBODY who is involved in politics puts TOO MUCH attention on Kejriwal

There are 29 other states in this nation where more political happenings & good work(Development & administration) is happening!! 

Odissa,Telangana,AP,NE-India are good examples. WHen will people start focussing on them?!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

nair said:


> They are not the best friends these days....... Let us not forget they blocked his main income source....... mandrake has lost close to 20 bars across Kerala...... Btw Mandrake has only one friend....... That is Gandhi in a paper......


Mandrake?


mooppan said:


> blah...
> If you able to won a single seat (1 out of 140) in the coming election,i will apologize to you personally and leave this forum for ever...
> This is not like many false promises made by your likes before bihar election in this forum...challenge.???


Come on pedanna.

Don't make such promises!! Just because others make a promise doesn't mean you should do the same!


Marxist said:


> David james aka Bhai zakir ,lots of similarity in the method of posting...ignore him


I remember Bhai Zakir being different.

Yes, he was hardcore anti-BJP. But he did take part in discussions in other sub-forums too & that too before he started taking the plunge into political discussions..


Nilgiri said:


> The biggest problem in India is the education levels. Too many people are still simply too stupid to make educated well informed decisioins (literate or not).
> 
> Till then, this democracy has some advantages....but its a coin flip a lot of the time....till maybe many many decades later.
> 
> A lot of the problems would not be stuck like a fat a#s b1t$h going through a mouse hole if India was simply a single house in parliament.
> 
> So frustrating and annoying.


A BIG THUMBS UP TO YOUR WORDS!

Our knowledge of our people can be seen by the way so many of them attack & mock our PM's foreign trips. They don't bother to know the good work he is doing.

Indian Education system is a joke(from primary to higher education) & potentially hurts the nation more than it helps

Most of our colleges are just degree producing factories which provide few industry required skills & disciplines leaving many graduates unemployed. I have seen arts graduates take up jobs like sweeping & cleaning because they couldn't get a job!!

It needs serious reforms! & add to that the mentality of the people.

I can make a VERY long post describing the problems & sailent points of our education system & everything wrong with it!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Coming to the middle-class mentality

People send their children to school to study to get into a good engineering/medical college after which they can get a good job, & if they aren't satisfied with the money, they can go & do management/MBA.

The primary aim is to get a good,well-paying job

Any like for humanities/commerce is strictly & efficiently dealt with, in most cases.(especially the middle class). A good example is my case.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't if I am a smart person or not I personally feel I am rash,foolish,lazy,stupid & good for nothign, everybody around me says I am smart. But if I was would I be doing so bad in my life?

I belong to a state & a people who are obsessed with Engineering & Medical. Any other option is looked down & laughed upon. One of my friends who is from Delhi told me that he feels very sad when he thinks of me & that unlike him who could do commerce in Delhi(which he enjoyed) & is doing well in life now. Being from AP, I had only 2 options in life which I would be encouraged to follow.

My parents forced me to do MPC in 11th & 12th in some coaching institute(FIIT#@$) eventhough I never had any love for Maths,Physics & Chemistry . I was more interested in History,Geography,Current Affairs,Mythology, Politics,Psephology,public policy & governance & surprisingly Computer Programming..

I screwed up my 11th & 12 (the worst years of my life) because I hated & despised what I did. I never got myself to like or show any interest in maths again. I even had suicidal thoughts from the suffering & pressure I was going through & landed up in some engineering college in Hyderabad(it's not bad, it's actually good but not among the elite or the best).But atleast I was doing CSE.

& now I feel I have screwed up my life & destroyed it , I have forgotten what it is like to work hard & enjoy the fruits of success(I just gave up in my 11th & 12th on myself & stopped working. Yes, I know it was shameless & wrong. )

& whenever I think of writing the civils,I wonder will a useless fellow like myself get through at all? & even if I get through won't I cause more damage than good to my nation if I become a babu..

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry for this personal rant.. just ignore most of it. I hope I made my point

My point is this @Nilgiri Indian people are by nature weak & deficient & are told to think only about themselves, their caste,their community etc.

There is so much that we suffer from & need to work upon. But to solve a problem, we need to recognise it exists.

Look at the way we treat public property? We can keep our homes clean but not our nation. We actually need to have a swacch bharat abhiyan movement to encourage people to keep our nation clean

Nation matters during cricket,singing of anthem,attacks from Pakistan & China or on certain days(holidays)

Our only concern is ourselves , most of our middle-class are still stuck in survival mode & want their children to get a good job. Add to that our ghatiya & faulty education system.
--------------------------------------------------------
This finally brought a smile to this face 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678156233774202881

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Darmashkian said:


> Sorry for this personal rant.. just ignore most of it. I hope I made my point



It was an interesting read bhai, no worries. I have come across this sort of thing many times from other people I know.

India is still in the colonial "desperate" mentality for the most part. It is reflected absolutely everywhere. Like Sri Hanuman we have forgotten what we were capable of, and why we were capable of them. It will need a personality like Jambavan to remind us again...and then we must take it upon ourselves to change this society inside out. Maybe Modi is the start of something bigger (I hope) down the line....or maybe he is just yet another passing flicker that will be snuffed out. I guess we will have to wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Nilgiri said:


> It was an interesting read bhai, no worries. I have come across this sort of thing many times from other people I know.
> 
> India is still in the colonial "desperate" mentality for the most part. It is reflected absolutely everywhere. Like Sri Hanuman we have forgotten what we were capable of, and why we were capable of them. It will need a personality like Jambavan to remind us again...and then we must take it upon ourselves to change this society inside out. Maybe Modi is the start of something bigger (I hope) down the line....or maybe he is just yet another passing flicker that will be snuffed out. I guess we will have to wait and see.



I have never seen as Modi as the man who will bring THE change. I see him as an opportunity, as perhaps as a new beginning. As the beginning to a time & a particular period somewhere down the line in the future lead by a man who will finally have the guts & the temparent to bring about the changes India as a nation & a civilisation needs..(& No I am not talking about a person like Praveen togadia, so don't worry)

He is not the end, or even in the middle. His is just the beginning. To keep him(the possible beginning of a new hope) aflame or not is up to him & the people of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Darmashkian said:


> Mandrake?
> 
> Come on pedanna.
> 
> Don't make such promises!! Just because others make a promise doesn't mean you should do the same!
> 
> I remember Bhai Zakir being different.
> 
> Yes, he was hardcore anti-BJP. But he did take part in discussions in other sub-forums too & that too before he started taking the plunge into political discussions..
> 
> A BIG THUMBS UP TO YOUR WORDS!
> 
> Our knowledge of our people can be seen by the way so many of them attack & mock our PM's foreign trips. They don't bother to know the good work he is doing.
> 
> Indian Education system is a joke(from primary to higher education) & potentially hurts the nation more than it helps
> 
> Most of our colleges are just degree producing factories which provide few industry required skills & disciplines leaving many graduates unemployed. I have seen arts graduates take up jobs like sweeping & cleaning because they couldn't get a job!!
> 
> It needs serious reforms! & add to that the mentality of the people.
> 
> I can make a VERY long post describing the problems & sailent points of our education system & everything wrong with it!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Coming to the middle-class mentality
> 
> People send their children to school to study to get into a good engineering/medical college after which they can get a good job, & if they aren't satisfied with the money, they can go & do management/MBA.
> 
> The primary aim is to get a good,well-paying job
> 
> Any like for humanities/commerce is strictly & efficiently dealt with, in most cases.(especially the middle class). A good example is my case.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I don't if I am a smart person or not I personally feel I am rash,foolish,lazy,stupid & good for nothign, everybody around me says I am smart. But if I was would I be doing so bad in my life?
> 
> I belong to a state & a people who are obsessed with Engineering & Medical. Any other option is looked down & laughed upon. One of my friends who is from Delhi told me that he feels very sad when he thinks of me & that unlike him who could do commerce in Delhi(which he enjoyed) & is doing well in life now. Being from AP, I had only 2 options in life which I would be encouraged to follow.
> 
> My parents forced me to do MPC in 11th & 12th in some coaching institute(FIIT#@$) eventhough I never had any love for Maths,Physics & Chemistry . I was more interested in History,Geography,Current Affairs,Mythology, Politics,Psephology,public policy & governance & surprisingly Computer Programming..
> 
> I screwed up my 11th & 12 (the worst years of my life) because I hated & despised what I did. I never got myself to like or show any interest in maths again. I even had suicidal thoughts from the suffering & pressure I was going through & landed up in some engineering college in Hyderabad(it's not bad, it's actually good but not among the elite or the best).But atleast I was doing CSE.
> 
> & now I feel I have screwed up my life & destroyed it , I have forgotten what it is like to work hard & enjoy the fruits of success(I just gave up in my 11th & 12th on myself & stopped working. Yes, I know it was shameless & wrong. )
> 
> & whenever I think of writing the civils,I wonder will a useless fellow like myself get through at all? & even if I get through won't I cause more damage than good to my nation if I become a babu..
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sorry for this personal rant.. just ignore most of it. I hope I made my point
> 
> My point is this @Nilgiri Indian people are by nature weak & deficient & are told to think only about themselves, their caste,their community etc.
> 
> There is so much that we suffer from & need to work upon. But to solve a problem, we need to recognise it exists.
> 
> Look at the way we treat public property? We can keep our homes clean but not our nation. We actually need to have a swacch bharat abhiyan movement to encourage people to keep our nation clean
> 
> Nation matters during cricket,singing of anthem,attacks from Pakistan & China or on certain days(holidays)
> 
> Our only concern is ourselves , most of our middle-class are still stuck in survival mode & want their children to get a good job. Add to that our ghatiya & faulty education system.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> This finally brought a smile to this face
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678156233774202881



David james is Bhai zakir's second id ,Mods confirmed it to a member (I forgot her username) ,and both id's were active on non political threads also



mooppan said:


> Sanghi robot...
> Then Why are you crying now like a baby baboon???..You are also doing the very same in Kerala to defeat common enemy??...Anyway,We will use any opportunity to crush you,You will never ever get a single seat in Kerala..mark my words...kooo.



Where did i cried milk powder guy? ...your frustration is evident from your post kid ,You will have to create a new id after this june and creating a multiple id wont be difficult for abjktu aka moopan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> David james is Bhai zakir's second id ,Mods confirmed it to a member (I forgot her username) ,and both id's were active on non political threads also
> 
> 
> 
> Where did i cried milk powder guykid ? ...your frustration is evident from your post kid ,You will have to create a new id after this june and creating a multiple id wont be difficult for abjktu moopan ...etc





@Marxist @Aminroop @Nair saab @nair @SrNair

Found this interesting discussion from reddit today where this guy Jayashankar (don't think he's a BJP spokesperson) is explaining current political situation in Kerala ,what do you think ?

*Jump to 21:40*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678399099662524416

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> @Marxist @Aminroop @Nair saab @nair @SrNair
> 
> Found this interesting discussion from reddit today where this guy Jayashankar (don't think he's a BJP spokesperson) is explaining current political situation in Kerala ,what do you think ?
> 
> *Jump to 21:40*



Advocate A Jayashankar ,He is general secretary of Indian Association of Lawyers (CPI's lawyers wing) and a media critique ...nice analysis what he stated are facts though he cited examples of Thripunithra ,perunna ,changanaseery municipalities he forgot about kodungaloor municipality where ezhavas are in majority and BJP became opposition party .... Only few live in denial like Shepard Paul Thelakkat and his little sheeps in this forum...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> Advocate A Jayashankar ,He is general secretary of Indian Association of Lawyers (CPI's lawyers wing) and a media critique ...nice analysis what he stated are facts though he cited examples of Thripunithra ,perunna ,changanaseery municipalities he forgot about kodungaloor municipality where ezhavas are in majority and BJP became opposition party .... Only few live in denial like Shepard Paul Thelakkat and his little sheeps in this forum...


Also the example he gave about the reaction of nair auto drivers when he was going to attend a ezhava function seems to show the ground reality


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Found this interesting discussion from reddit today where this guy Jayashankar (don't think he's a BJP spokesperson) is explaining current political situation in Kerala ,what do you think ?


The man in pink shirt?
I dont know who he is, but i liked what he said. He said Vellapally now enjoys the support of high caste hindus, despite him being ridiculed by NSS. 
BJP is finally making some progress in Kerala. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> Also the example he gave about the reaction of nair auto drivers when he was going to attend a ezhava function seems to show the ground reality



Very unfortunate situation for seculars and peace loving minorities (who want to crush Hindus) what he stated is a fact ..... Nair-Ezhava cold war or Nair-Nadar cold war or the opinion difference between various caste groups are slowly disappearing from the society there is a sense of Hindu unity among many youngsters ...He was one of the Invited person in Vellapalli's meeting few months back ...Vellapalli seeked his opinion on floating a new party

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

@magudi he is adv Jayasankar- Political analyst He is a CPI man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Dilwale Hit or Flop: Box Office Prediction

_Advance Booking: The response has been terrific. Ticket sales for Day 1 is in the Rs 9-10 crore range, say trade sources. For the weekend, ticket sales have crossed the 15 crore mark.

*Poor saffron soldiers got out LBW = L*nd before wicket. 




*_


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> @magudi he is adv Jayasankar- Political analyst He is a CPI man



at first i thought he was a BJP spokie for his analysis was pro-bjp but then like Marxist says it seems he's just speaking plain truth with honesty


----------



## Levina

Rangila said:


> View attachment 280668
> 
> 
> Dilwale Hit or Flop: Box Office Prediction
> 
> _Advance Booking: The response has been terrific. Ticket sales for Day 1 is in the Rs 9-10 crore range, say trade sources. For the weekend, ticket sales have crossed the 15 crore mark.
> 
> *Poor saffron soldiers got out LBW = L*nd before wicket.
> 
> View attachment 280670
> *_


I watched the movie and trust me its just a one time watch.
Watch out for its collection a week later.


----------



## magudi

Rangila said:


> View attachment 280668
> 
> 
> Dilwale Hit or Flop: Box Office Prediction
> 
> _Advance Booking: The response has been terrific. Ticket sales for Day 1 is in the Rs 9-10 crore range, say trade sources. For the weekend, ticket sales have crossed the 15 crore mark.
> 
> *Poor saffron soldiers got out LBW = L*nd before wicket.
> 
> View attachment 280670
> *_


Hafiz Saeed thanks Arvind Kejriwal for calling Narendra Modi 'coward and psychopath' | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com


----------



## prasadr14

Nalayak Khujilibaal thanks Hafiz saaab for his support


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> May be what you said is true but that doesn't imply that the AAP's government has formulated the said law, so why are Bhakts going bonkers over it implying that it is AAP's government decision?



You tell me should a rapist be allowed to measure ladies in his tailoring shop? Kejriwal should've thought of something else. It's sick, Period.


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> at first i thought he was a BJP spokie for his analysis was pro-bjp but then like Marxist says it seems he's just speaking plain truth with honesty



He is a crazy a guy, used to present a program named "Vaarandyam" - in Indiavision, I used to love his program

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> I watched the movie and trust me its just a one time watch.
> Watch out for its collection a week later.


You watched the movie 
Thank god you survived it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

magudi said:


> Hafiz Saeed thanks Arvind Kejriwal for calling Narendra Modi 'coward and psychopath' | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com





Aminroop said:


> I watched the movie and trust me its just a one time watch.
> Watch out for its collection a week later.



Bottom line, he wont lose on this film financially just because of so called Hindu maha sabha sena protests.
Sophomoric Modi toadies not speaking against Modi when idols of Lord Ganesha were/are imported from China.
But yes, if a person who utters a one liner a la #Intolerance...Fook him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> You watched the movie
> Thank god you survived it.


Yeah popcorns, nachos, doughnuts and cappuccino helped me survive it. 



Rangila said:


> Bottom line, he wont lose on this film financially just because of so called Hindu maha sabha sena protests.
> Sophomoric Modi toadies not speaking against Modi when idols of Lord Ganesha was imported from China.
> But yes, if a person who utters a one liner a la #Intolerance...Fook him.


I doubt if Shahrukh khan made those statements to boost ticket collections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

magudi said:


> Hafiz Saeed thanks Arvind Kejriwal for calling Narendra Modi 'coward and psychopath' | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com



Just 4 weeks ago:

View attachment 280678


Hafiz Saeed or no Hafiz Saeed.

Delhi MCD will be occupied by AAP in the coming elections:

View attachment 280680


@Aminroop 

_I doubt if Shahrukh khan made those statements to boost ticket collections._

Its more of the mala fide intent of saffron brigade, to their consternation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678460721487732736

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Rangila said:


> View attachment 280705


If hes not safe in India then Sagarika Ghose must be a fool to post his interview in a newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Tridibans said:


> Pathetic.... the troll is pathetic...
> 
> Even a simply reply to me has anti-modi/ BJP articles....
> 
> What next.... *at night next to your wife you blabber anti-Modi articles while making love* ??
> 
> @ranjeet @Mike_Brando



Please avoid this kind of vulgarity. Please take this as a warning.


----------



## Rangila

Aminroop said:


> If hes not safe in India then Sagarika Ghose must be a fool to post his interview in a newspaper.



Don't take the word "safe" literally:

It could also be vilified campaign against him, when he used the word 'safe"

BTW, do you know if he lives in India or the US?

Thank me for keeping you busy for doing Google.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Virender Sehwag, Gautam Gambhir back Arun Jaitley amid corruption storm 

Read more at:
Virender Sehwag, Gautam Gambhir back Arun Jaitley amid corruption storm - The Economic Times


----------



## prasadr14

Waiting on Nalayak Kejribaal and uselessKhethan to start abusing Gambhir and Sehwag..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> Very unfortunate situation for seculars and peace loving minorities (who want to crush Hindus) what he stated is a fact .....* Nair*-Ezhava cold war or *Nair*-Nadar cold war or the opinion difference between various caste groups are slowly disappearing from the society there is a sense of Hindu unity among many youngsters ...He was one of the Invited person in Vellapalli's meeting few months back ...Vellapalli seeked his opinion on floating a new party


It was always the Nairs ... Old Nairs are the biggest Hurdle in Hindu consolidation in Kerala ... Stupid Nairs will bed with Congress, Communist, Christians and even IUML to keep out Hindu consolidation... 

I met couple of Idiot Nairs who say they will marry of their children to Catholics rather then a Ezava or Vishwakarma ... Its high time that Nairs stand with rest of the Hindu community and fight for Hindu political right's in Kerala ...



Joe Shearer said:


> Please avoid this kind of vulgarity. Please take this as a warning.


LOL... And the Super Supporters arrive ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> It was always the Nairs ... Old Nairs are the biggest Hurdle in Hindu consolidation in Kerala ... Stupid Nairs will bed with Congress, Communist, Christians and even IUML to keep out Hindu consolidation...
> 
> I met couple of Idiot Nairs who say they will marry of their children to Catholics rather then a Ezava or Vishwakarma ... Its high time that Nairs stand with rest of the Hindu community and fight for Hindu political right's in Kerala ...



Thats wrong mate you are forgetting about chattampi swamikal and Old nairs like Mannam who stood for Hindu unity and equality ,Many nairs like AK Gopalan led the Guruvayoor satyagraha which allowed lower caste people in temple ,And in our state many bharmins and nairs discouraged panthibojananam ,and started eating food together to shed inequality ...In Nair exhava or nadar fight every community have its own contribution ,The social situation which prevailed in kerala is to be blamed for that And political loyalty its same with every Hindu caste ezhavas ,OBC and SC communties stood with LDF they used us a Chavers (suicide squads) to kill and get killed ,And formed backward alliance with muslims and latin ,suci christians ...

But now situation is changing most of the young Nairs are Hindutvavadis and they dont have caste prejudice ,People like Vellapalli are talking about giving Reservation to poor upper caste people (which he opposed earlier) ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tridibans

Joe Shearer said:


> Please avoid this kind of vulgarity. Please take this as a warning.


But what was vulgar in that? This is a serious question.

BTW Joe, I really respect you and many times have enjoyed your posts even though sometimes I strongly disagree with them. That is why I take this as a positive criticism. Otherwise I would have replied you in some other way!!!

PS: Read my quoted post again. It had no obscenity. No curse words. Nothing vulgar at all. But yes, perhaps it was against your views as you don't like BJP 

@SarthakGanguly @Marxist @Darmashkian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## prasadr14

One thing I have noticed is that Kejribaal is a darling of Pakistanis..

Can anyone explain this in a rational way?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Tridibans said:


> But what was vulgar in that? This is a serious question.
> 
> BTW Joe, I really respect you and many times have enjoyed your posts even though sometimes I strongly disagree with them. That is why I take this as a positive criticism. Otherwise I would have replied you in some other way!!!
> 
> PS: Read my quoted post again. It had no obscenity. No curse words. Nothing vulgar at all. But yes, perhaps it was against your views as you don't like BJP
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Marxist @Darmashkian



Nothing to do with the BJP. I just don't think we should get personal to this extent. I think any criticism should be of the kind that you could make when criticising, for instance, the member concerned while his wife was present. Would you have said that? I don't hand out ratings these days unless it is a peculiarly offensive case; this one wasn't, but I thought it needed to be pointed out and criticised. No obscenity, no curse words, but a thoroughly offensive reference to his personal life.


----------



## prasadr14

I have read posts of Rangila on other topics...he is a die hard Indian but unfortunately an AAPtard.

I would love an opportunity to debate with him and change his mind. Btw, I was one of the people who had joined IAC in few rallies, had T shirts made, distributed and wore them to office...
That's how proud we were of these guys..

Alas, like all good things, we realized the façade that is Kejri....and try my darnest to educate people about this two faced liar..

Regarding abuse, I usually fins sarcasm to be a much potent weapon than any direct abuse


----------



## Joe Shearer

prasadr14 said:


> I have read posts of Rangila on other topics...he is a die hard Indian but unfortunately an AAPtard.
> 
> I would love an opportunity to debate with him and change his mind. Btw, I was one of the people who had joined IAC in few rallies, had T shirts made, distributed and wore them to office...
> That's how proud we were of these guys..
> 
> Alas, like all good things, we realized the façade that is Kejri....and try my darnest to educate people about this two faced liar..
> 
> Regarding abuse, I usually fins sarcasm to be a much potent weapon than any direct abuse



I really deplore the immaturity of all of you who became AAP bhakts. They were gimcrack from the beginning, opportunists without an agenda (yes, I know what this will get me). At this moment, no political party in India looks safe. They are all toxic.

We need to calm Rangila down, he is making a thorough *** of himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> Thats wrong mate you are forgetting about chattampi swamikal and Old nairs like Mannam who stood for Hindu unity and equality ,Many nairs like AK Gopalan led the Guruvayoor satyagraha which allowed lower caste people in temple ,And in our state many bharmins and nairs encouraged panthi bojananam (eating food together) to shed inequality ...In Nair exhava or nadar fight every community have its own contribution ,The social situation which prevailed in kerala is to be blamed for that And political loyalty its same with every Hindu caste ezhavas ,OBC and SC communties stood with LDF they used us a Chavers (suicide squads) to kill and get killed ,And formed backward alliance with muslims and latin ,suci christians ...
> 
> But now situation is changing most of the young Nairs are Hindutvavadis and they dont have caste prejudice ,People like Vellapalli are talking about giving Reservation to poor upper caste people (which he opposed earlier) ...


what you said about is handful people of Nair , what about the majority and common Nairs...

They will rather sell and rent out their property to Beef eating Catholic then to a practicing Hindu from Pattiga jadi ... Same happens with Ezava they wont rent it out to a person Caste lower then them...

They will rather see a Christian as their CM then a Dalit from Hindu community ... Its not just the Nairs but the Ezavars as well... But I Speak against the Nairs because I am a Nair and they where powerful once ,should have lead the rest of Hindu community from poverty to forge the community into one... rather then that they bed with the Christians for not giving the Political rights of lower classes...

Today they have lost all their political rights and ready to support a Christian as their CM just to save themselves from Political Extensions... They still are blind to forge a relation with rest of Hindu community to form a far Bigger Hindu Power...

Because they think they dont have the Numbers to lead a Hindu block and they will loose out infront of a larger numbered Ezava and Dalits ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

Joe Shearer said:


> Nothing to do with the BJP. I just don't think we should get personal to this extent. I think any criticism should be of the kind that you could make when criticising, for instance, the member concerned while his wife was present. Would you have said that? I don't hand out ratings these days unless it is a peculiarly offensive case; this one wasn't, but I thought it needed to be pointed out and criticised. No obscenity, no curse words, but a thoroughly offensive reference to his personal life.


OK. Noted 

Cheerio, Joe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prasadr14

Joe Shearer said:


> I really deplore the immaturity of all of you who became AAP bhakts. They were gimcrack from the beginning, opportunists without an agenda (yes, I know what this will get me). At this moment, no political party in India looks safe. They are all toxic.



Well, fortunately for me, I came out before AAP was formed...
Kejriwal is absolutely useless fellow. Even after AAP was formed, I had "hopes" on him. Now, I am very sure he is useless.



Nair saab said:


> Because they think they dont have the Numbers to lead a Hindu block and they will loose out infront of a larger numbered Ezava and Dalits ...



Caste system has become the bane of Hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

prasadr14 said:


> *Well, fortunately for me, I came out before AAP was formed...
> Kejriwal is absolutely useless fellow. Even after AAP was formed, I had "hopes" on him. Now, I am very sure he is useless.*
> 
> 
> 
> Caste system has become the bane of Hindus.



He is just a shallow, cheap opportunist, scavenging on the dead outliers of the BJP herd, waiting for the caste-based parties to kill and eat their fill, and then moving in. Does that remind you of a member of the food chain on the Serengeti Plain?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## prasadr14

Joe Shearer said:


> He is just a shallow, cheap opportunist, scavenging on the dead outliers of the BJP herd, waiting for the caste-based parties to kill and eat their fill, and then moving in. Does that remind you of a member of the food chain on the Serengeti Plain?



Hey...stop abusing animals by comparing them to kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

prasadr14 said:


> Hey...stop abusing animals by comparing them to kejriwal



Apologies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> what you said about is handful people of Nair , what about the majority and common Nairs...
> 
> *They will rather sell and rent out their property to Beef eating Catholic then to a practicing Hindu from Pattiga jadi ... Same happens with Ezava they wont rent it out to a person Caste lower then them...*
> 
> They will rather see a Christian as their CM then a Dalit from Hindu community ... Its not just the Nairs but the Ezavars as well... But I Speak against the Nairs because I am a Nair and they where powerful once ,should have lead the rest of Hindu community from poverty to forge the community into one... rather then that they bed with the Christians for not giving the Political rights of lower classes...
> 
> Today they have lost all their political rights and ready to support a Christian as their CM just to save themselves from Political Extensions... They still are blind to forge a relation with rest of Hindu community to form a far Bigger Hindu Power...
> 
> Because they think they dont have the Numbers to lead a Hindu block and they will loose out infront of a larger numbered Ezava and Dalits ...



forget and forgive what happened in the past is best for Kerala Hindus ,otherwise we still have people to exploit it like this (
Kerala Corner | Page 575 ) and this ( Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2789 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> View attachment 280408




The problem is that Congress said that Rahiul gandhi to manan kar rahe the.


----------



## ranjeet

Kirit Azad exposing fake companies which got crores of contract from DDCA. Will we get to see real PM getting in some trouble?


----------



## Nilgiri

@Nair saab @Marxist 

Really thought provoking exchange going on. I thank you for your views.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## prasadr14

ranjeet said:


> Kirit Azad exposing fake companies which got crores of contract from DDCA. Will we get to see real PM getting in some trouble?



I hope so..
My dream is that Jaitley is replaced by Swamy.

Icing on cake would be a video of Sonia, Rahul, Vadra, Kejriwal and co, reacting to Swamy becoming FM..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> forget and forgive what happened in the past is best for Kerala Hindus ,otherwise we still have people to exploit it like this (
> Kerala Corner | Page 575 ) and this ( Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 2789 )


Old Crooked Nair's are not ready to forget anything... the thing is that the so called Nair leaders like the ones in NSS are still siding with the Christians... The common Nairs didnt make them leaders but my issue is that why is the common Nairs not coming out in open and questioning their leadership and unseating them from NSS top post's...

The so called Nair Rames Chennitala is using the Hindu Consolidation boogie for making himself the CM... We dont want a Nair in this Hindu consolidation... we just need people who identify themselves as Hindu ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

magudi said:


> @Marxist @Aminroop @Nair saab @nair @SrNair
> 
> Found this interesting discussion from reddit today where this guy Jayashankar (don't think he's a BJP spokesperson) is explaining current political situation in Kerala ,what do you think ?
> 
> *Jump to 21:40*



Adv Jayashankar is a CPM guy.
But always have crystal clear rational opinion.
And he is right.Even though NSS leaders are suscpicious towards Vellapally .A lots of high caste Hindu youths supports them.
Personally I also think we need a third front .
Left and Right is not enough .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prasadr14

I would be more interested in the voting percentage for BJP coalition.
If they do well, it will be start of something wonderful in Kerala.

And historically Congress gets decimated in a 3 way fight in any state. Things are not looking good for congress in Kerala.


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Kirit Azad exposing fake companies which got crores of contract from DDCA. Will we get to see real PM getting in some trouble?



Media blackout 

Nobody's plays with the real PM!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INS_Vikrant

No matter how much hindu unity is achieved in kerala the might of two mahagatbandhans is impossible to beat sadly



Joe Shearer said:


> At this moment, no political party in India looks safe. They are all toxic.



But still you got to vote for someone right


----------



## magudi

@ranjeet @Rangila Arun Jaitley To Sue Arvind Kejriwal Over Corruption Allegations In Delhi Cricket Body 



INS_Vikramaditya said:


> No matter how much hindu unity is achieved in kerala the might of two mahagatbandhans is impossible to beat sadly



Hindu unity is about survival not winning elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

prasadr14 said:


> I would be more interested in the voting percentage for BJP coalition.
> If they do well, it will be start of something wonderful in Kerala.
> 
> And historically Congress gets decimated in a 3 way fight in any state. Things are not looking good for congress in Kerala.



Best performance by BJP was on recent local body poll ,BjP got 14% votes (6% in 2010) ...BJP contested alone ...Ezhava caste( 20% of kerala population) organisation SNDP floated a new political party BDJS which will form alliance with BJP in 2016 assembly election ,,there are signs of hope for BjP but it is too early to predict things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ragnar

Joe Shearer said:


> I really deplore the immaturity of all of you who became AAP bhakts. They were gimcrack from the beginning, opportunists without an agenda (yes, I know what this will get me). At this moment, no political party in India looks safe. They are all toxic.
> 
> We need to calm Rangila down, he is making a thorough *** of himself.



In comparison to real grassroots parties like Lok Satta- which has been fighting corruption for decades, the meteoric rise of AAP has been based on dharna and dramebaazi. It is apparent that this party has no depth, no maturity and there might be skeletons lying somewhere. BJP is the only pragmatic option. But what happens if their economic agenda is derailed? Will they go back to Ram Mandir to win votes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ragnar said:


> In comparison to real grassroots parties like Lok Satta- which has been fighting corruption for decades, the meteoric rise of AAP has been based on dharna and dramebaazi. It is apparent that this party has no depth, no maturity and there might be skeletons lying somewhere. BJP is the only pragmatic option. But what happens if their economic agenda is derailed? Will they go back to Ram Mandir to win votes?



I agree with the first part, not with the second. The second, pragmatic side to the BJP was our own wishful thinking; we needed a relief from the odious corruption of the Congress and its kleptocratic partners so desperately that we were willing to see the good side in anybody, just anybody. I don't think that a party with an intellectual range from Bhagwat to Bhagwati is going to make it. My own gloomy opinion, and I don't expect anybody else to agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> You tell me should a rapist be allowed to measure ladies in his tailoring shop? Kejriwal should've thought of something else. It's sick, Period.


No, He shouldn't be released, forget about being provided with monetary benefits but then again there is a law in place and you can't do anything about atleast for now, the below link might help you...

Nirbhaya case: Unlawful to keep juvenile convict in jail, says Delhi High Court



Nilgiri said:


> It is local state govt that decides the terms of the condition of release and support....not federal govt.
> 
> The buck ends squarely with AAP, it is the state govt. It is THEIR decision to provide 10k and who knows what else to this rapist.
> 
> You telling me the previous 2000 child act and the relevant acts before that also did not have provisions for financial support after release of juvenile? If nothing was amended, revised or passed by Centre, AAP would still have been able to give this rapist Rs. 10k and hope no one would notice...because it was always a state level decision. It has nothing to do with the passing of the newer bill in LS. The bill does NOT make it mandatory to support a released juvenile.....it leaves it up to the state.


The said law wasn't brought in AAP's Government either, the below is an excerpt from one of the news source which proves my point...

"As per JJB rules, management committees are formed before the release of juvenile convicts to chart out plans for their rehabilitation and mainstreaming."

Source:

Dec 16 juvenile convict trained as tailor, may get Rs 10k for new life | delhi | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ranjeet said:


>



Indian judiciary is all set to bootlick the congress and its scum bag family. 
No surprise this to me.


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> @ranjeet @Rangila Arun Jaitley To Sue Arvind Kejriwal Over Corruption Allegations In Delhi Cricket Body
> 
> 
> 
> Hindu unity is about survival not winning elections.



Kejriwal should be sent in jail for at least 1 month this time. Will reduce his khujli.

jhoot bolkar drama w/o proof is more dangerous for NDA than pappu n gang.


----------



## ranjeet

CorporateAffairs said:


> Indian judiciary is all set to bootlick the congress and its scum bag family.
> No surprise this to me.


Nah it was a retarded tweet from Sachin Pilot claiming getting a bail as victory. Gandhis will be in jail by the end of this year.



magudi said:


> @ranjeet @Rangila Arun Jaitley To Sue Arvind Kejriwal Over Corruption Allegations In Delhi Cricket Body



They messed with the wrong person, Jaitley sahab will make them pay dearly. He refused accepting any apology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Winter session: 6 bills may be passed in remaining 3 days - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prasadr14

Joe Shearer said:


> I agree with the first part, not with the second. The second, pragmatic side to the BJP was our own wishful thinking; we needed a relief from the odious corruption of the Congress and its kleptocratic partners so desperately that we were willing to see the good side in anybody, just anybody. I don't think that a party with an intellectual range from Bhagwat to Bhagwati is going to make it. My own gloomy opinion, and I don't expect anybody else to agree.



As long as BJP does not appease a particular section, they will always have my vote.
And my second reason is relative lack of Nepotism in BJP. It means more often than not, it's people who deserve that get to hold power...
There is nothing worse than an incompetent person in power..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ranjeet said:


> Gandhis will be in jail by the end of this year.



Seriously? I dont think so, Congress has its agents in every system in India.


----------



## Joe Shearer

prasadr14 said:


> As long as BJP does not appease a particular section, they will always have my vote.
> And my second reason is relative lack of Nepotism in BJP. It means more often than not, it's people who deserve that get to hold power...
> There is nothing worse than an incompetent person in power..



No nepotism in the BJP? Dream on.

And perhaps a suggestion that there is no incompetent person in power? It is easier to name the three or four of the Cabinet who are effective; the rest are ineffective, complete misfits and amateurs visibly out of their depth, and terrified at the thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

The_Showstopper said:


> The said law wasn't brought in AAP's Government either, the below is an excerpt from one of the news source which proves my point...
> 
> "As per JJB rules, management committees are formed before the release of juvenile convicts to chart out plans for their rehabilitation and mainstreaming."
> 
> Source:



These management commitees are formed by who? Local state govt. Like I said buck ends with them regarding specific release conditions. Dont drag the centre into this. Centre was against his release in the first place.


----------



## magudi

CorporateAffairs said:


> Seriously? I dont think so, Congress has its agents in every system in India.



Congress has agents even in BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

magudi said:


> Congress has agents even in BJP



Even in the PDF cell of the BJP?


----------



## prasadr14

Joe Shearer said:


> No nepotism in the BJP? Dream on.
> 
> And perhaps a suggestion that there is no incompetent person in power? It is easier to name the three or four of the Cabinet who are effective; the rest are ineffective, complete misfits and amateurs visibly out of their depth, and terrified at the thought.


thats why i used the word 'relative'...

To AAPtards, please watch how Delhi people feel about the kranthikari naalayak


----------



## Joe Shearer

prasadr14 said:


> thats why i used the word 'relative'...
> 
> To AAPtards, please watch how Delhi people feel about the kranthikari naalayak



Slippery customers, are we?


----------



## prasadr14

Joe Shearer said:


> Slippery customers, are we?



It's all politics my friend...slippery or otherwise is matter of perspective, especially when facing the mindless onslaught of Kejri and his disciples


----------



## noksss

*Union Finance Minister Arun Jaitley has filed a defamation suit against Arvind Kejriwal and other Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leaders for accusing him of corruption in Delhi's cricket body, which he headed for 13 years till 2013. Mr Jaitley has also sought Rs. 10 crore in damages, the Press Trust of India reported.*

* AAP will also file a First Information Report or police complaint against Mr Jaitley alleging forgery, corruption and loot of public money in the DDCA or Delhi and District Cricket Association.*

The row involves alleged financial irregularities in DDCA and it surfaced after a CBI raid on Mr Kejriwal's top officer last week. AAP alleges that the CBI officers carried out the raid to search for DDCA files to help the finance minister.

At a press conference yesterday, BJP lawmaker and former cricketer Kirti Azad said that contracts were given to fake companies, crores were paid to them in cash and accounts were fudged.

The lawmaker, who went public with the allegations despite his party chief Amit Shah asking him not to, said he was a "fan" of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's campaign against corruption and was out to counter corruption.

The DDCA has admitted that there were irregularities, but has absolved Mr Jaitley of any involvement.

* "After Arun Jaitley left, the president of DDCA sent Rs. 155 crore without any authorisation... We suspended him, he got an interlocutory order from the court, we had an inquiry also and we took away all his powers," said DDCA treasurer Ravindra Manchanda*

The Delhi government has also ordered an inquiry headed by former Solicitor General of India Gopal Subramaniam.

AAP has insisted that Mr Jaitley must resign or be removed for a fair investigation.

*Mr Jaitley said in a Facebook post last week that the Serious Fraud Investigation Office, under the UPA regime, had "investigated and could not find a shred of evidence" against him. "No personal allegation was ever made against me nor did I ever feel the need of contradicting it," he said.
The minister's party is solidly backing him and has dismissed Mr Kejriwal's claims as "malicious*".


Arun Jaitley Sues Arvind Kejriwal For Defamation, Seeks Rs 10 Cr in Damages

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> *Union Finance Minister Arun Jaitley has filed a defamation suit against Arvind Kejriwal and other Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leaders for accusing him of corruption in Delhi's cricket body, which he headed for 13 years till 2013. Mr Jaitley has also sought Rs. 10 crore in damages, the Press Trust of India reported.*
> 
> * AAP will also file a First Information Report or police complaint against Mr Jaitley alleging forgery, corruption and loot of public money in the DDCA or Delhi and District Cricket Association.*
> 
> The row involves alleged financial irregularities in DDCA and it surfaced after a CBI raid on Mr Kejriwal's top officer last week. AAP alleges that the CBI officers carried out the raid to search for DDCA files to help the finance minister.
> 
> At a press conference yesterday, BJP lawmaker and former cricketer Kirti Azad said that contracts were given to fake companies, crores were paid to them in cash and accounts were fudged.
> 
> The lawmaker, who went public with the allegations despite his party chief Amit Shah asking him not to, said he was a "fan" of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's campaign against corruption and was out to counter corruption.
> 
> The DDCA has admitted that there were irregularities, but has absolved Mr Jaitley of any involvement.
> 
> * "After Arun Jaitley left, the president of DDCA sent Rs. 155 crore without any authorisation... We suspended him, he got an interlocutory order from the court, we had an inquiry also and we took away all his powers," said DDCA treasurer Ravindra Manchanda*
> 
> The Delhi government has also ordered an inquiry headed by former Solicitor General of India Gopal Subramaniam.
> 
> AAP has insisted that Mr Jaitley must resign or be removed for a fair investigation.
> 
> *Mr Jaitley said in a Facebook post last week that the Serious Fraud Investigation Office, under the UPA regime, had "investigated and could not find a shred of evidence" against him. "No personal allegation was ever made against me nor did I ever feel the need of contradicting it," he said.
> The minister's party is solidly backing him and has dismissed Mr Kejriwal's claims as "malicious*".
> 
> 
> Arun Jaitley Sues Arvind Kejriwal For Defamation, Seeks Rs 10 Cr in Damages



Its about friggin time. BJP should have done this kind of response long time back for all the haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678644474495565825
Look at how badly this brown slave kisses Evangelical rear end for funds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

JNU

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joseph Goebbels




----------



## IndoCarib

AK seeks support from 'Psycopath' 

Arvind Kejriwal writes to PM Modi, seeks support for ‘odd-even’ measure | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> AK seeks support from 'Psycopath'
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal writes to PM Modi, seeks support for ‘odd-even’ measure | The Indian Express



Jai ho Aaptards. 

Jaitley deliberately made changes in Budget's service tax payment to target me: Vishwas

@magudi @Echo_419 @The_Showstopper @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> Jai ho Aaptards.
> 
> Jaitley deliberately made changes in Budget's service tax payment to target me: Vishwas
> 
> @magudi @Echo_419 @The_Showstopper @JanjaWeed


 
It is notable that Kumar is a rare artist who charges up to Rs 1 lakh for performing poetry and the charges go up if it is a solo performance. *On being asked that this tax is also imposed on other poets and artists*, Kumar said that in June 2015, changes were made in the rules of service tax

Vishwas is right. He is the only brainless poet/artist in India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

This is getting exciting ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678956066743320576
Another AAPtard gets FIR'd 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678938099401945088

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

deleted


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678815486662979584
A very valid observation from Monika Vadera's would be


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678815486662979584
> A very valid observation from Monika Vadera's would be


I believe he confused the juvenile with Raga.


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> JNU



Don't even bother,I visited that place for a Quiz & started to feel nauseas in less than 5 minutes



ranjeet said:


> Jai ho Aaptards.
> 
> Jaitley deliberately made changes in Budget's service tax payment to target me: Vishwas
> 
> @magudi @Echo_419 @The_Showstopper @JanjaWeed



They shouldn't had targeted the real PM



ranjeet said:


> This is getting exciting ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678956066743320576
> Another AAPtard gets FIR'd
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678938099401945088



Uncle ji is leading with the wrong guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

Someone is having fun tonight 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679003877446840320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679013096350834688

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Someone is having fun tonight
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679003877446840320
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679013096350834688


Will Jaitley survive it? 
I heard Ram Jethmalani will be representing Kejriwal.


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> Will Jaitley survive it?
> I heard Ram Jethmalani will be representing Kejriwal.


He might survive it, but this episode must put him in his place. Many people in BJP don't like him and would love to see him gone from the cabinet, but it's he is a tough nut to crack. It's the first time I saw anger in his other wise cold and calculative eyes when he was giving his statement in the parliament today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Political Vendetta? 
Haryana probe nails Hooda for ‘undue favour’ to Herald in plot allotment - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

magudi said:


> Congress has agents even in BJP



Agreed. Advani comes first.



ranjeet said:


> Political Vendetta?
> Haryana probe nails Hooda for ‘undue favour’ to Herald in plot allotment - Times of India



Laloo convicted, comes out on bail. wins election!
Judiciary is a joke in india!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prasadr14

CorporateAffairs said:


> Agreed. Advani comes first.



Advani has fallen from grace...badly.
He and his chamchas are going hammer and tongs against modi and don't care whether or not they hurt BJP.

Anyway, Advani could have been president had he played his cards right..now he has little chance of redemption.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

GDP per capita growth, 2000-14 

*China 353% *
*India 196% *
Russia 136% 
Indonesia 127% 
Turkey 91% 
Germany 57% 
UK 51% 
US 50% 
Japan 47%

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Aminroop said:


> Will Jaitley survive it?
> I heard Ram Jethmalani will be representing Kejriwal.



It'll take another seven lifetimes for that overrated old rag to even stand with his chin up in front of Jaitley sahab.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

*External affairs minister Sushma Swaraj on Monday took note of a TOI story and directed Indian embassy in Dubai to help workers from Uttar Pradesh forced to live inside a bus there after a placement agency duped them. 
"I will ask UP Government to register a case against this unscrupulous agent. Our Embassy will help in Dubai," she tweeted.*
TOI-Lucknow had on Monday carried the story on over a dozen workers from Uttar Pradesh, who had invested all their savings for a better future in Dubai.
Local travel agents promised them lucrative jobs there and charged Rs 60,000 to Rs 70000 each for visas. But their agent in Dubai escaped, leaving them in a lurch.
One of the stranded workers, Bhuvneshwar Misra, of Deoria had sold his ancestral land and mother's jewelry to get job visa.
But his Dubai dream turned into a nightmare as soon as he landed in the city along with dozen other youth from eastern Uttar Pradesh.
The group had to spend a fortnight in a bus on the outskirts of Dubai before some Indian expats gave them accommodation on Sunday.
"We are worried about Bhuvneshwar's well-being," his brother, Amit Kumar Misra, told TOI on phone. "We are in touch with him and want him home safely."
Eldest among three brothers, Bhuvneshwar was working with a private company in Ludhiana when a local placement agent, Ramesh Prasad, offered him job in Dubai.
"We were assured a pay scale of anything between 2,000 to 4,000 dirhams (Rs 36,000 to Rs 72,000) depending on our skills and qualification. But once we reached here, the ground realities were completely different," Bhuvneshwar told TOI on phone.
"*Here we worked as construction workers and the living conditions were unbearable," said Dharmendra (25), who is from Kushinagar. 
A shuttering carpenter, Dharmendra had to take a loan of Rs 70,000 from a local money-lender to meet the visa and travelling expenses. 
The group landed in Dubai about two months ago. Barely a month later, their firm Qasr Al-Ameer disappeared. 
At that time they working at a construction site near the Fujairah-Oman border and were forced to vacate their residential accommodation.*

"After spending a few days near another construction site in Al Qouz, we shifted to Dubai. There, we were left with no other option but to stay inside a company bus for over a fortnight. We never had a choice as the company had taken away our passports as well," said Shiv Pratap Singh, another worker. 

"When my father came to know about what had happened to us here in Dubai, he took ill and passed away on December 18, apparently because of shock," Dharmendra said as he broke down several times during the conversation

After a fortnight-long ordeal, help came from NRIs in Dubai. "Girish Pant has been looking after us for over a week now,'' he said. 

* Pant approached the external affairs ministry to help the workers return. "Dubai-based fashion designer Juhi Khan had approached us and is coordinating with the Indian consulate to get our documents processed," said Dharmendra. *

* "The two also arranged for the group's medical check-up and got us shifted to an accommodation on Sunday.''*

Sushma to help Indians forced to live in Dubai bus - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

CorporateAffairs said:


> Agreed. Advani comes first.



You forgot the day when BJP had 2 MP's in Loksabha - Advani and Vajpayee, You cant forget the contribution by advani to bring back the charm and brought to 82 (if i remember it correctly) next election......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> You forgot the day when BJP had 2 MP's in Loksabha - *Advani and Vajpayee*, You cant forget the contribution by advani to bring back the charm and brought to 82 (if i remember it correctly) next election......



Thats a wrong info BJP's two MP's in 1984 was P J REDDY (Hanamkonda seat in AP he defeated PV Narasimha rao there) and Dr. A K Patel (Mehsana seat Gujarat) ....vajpayeeji lost to madhavrao scindia in that election and Advaniji was a Rajya Sabha member at that time ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## prasadr14

nair said:


> You forgot the day when BJP had 2 MP's in Loksabha - Advani and Vajpayee, You cant forget the contribution by advani to bring back the charm and brought to 82 (if i remember it correctly) next election......



Advani's past achievements can not be an excuse for his current behaviour.
In Future if Modi does the same thing, he also deserves to be taken to task.

Party more important than self
Country more important than party.

Advani has been playing pipe piper using few of his trusted people and has been troubling BJP.
He will cross the line some day and then he loose his legacy as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

Exclusive: Jaitley made a big mistake by suing Kejriwal, says Jethmalani : India, News - India Today

"This is not personal but bad karma is catching up with Jaitley", he said.

Jethmalani added that Jaitley had made a *huge mistake* by suing Kejriwal. Not only him but several AAP leaders, including Ashish Khetan, expressed solidarity with the Delhi CM.


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> Thats a wrong info BJP's two MP's in 1984 was P J REDDY (Hanamkonda seat in AP he defeated PV Narasimha rao there) and Dr. A K Patel (Mehsana seat Gujarat) ....vajpayeeji lost to madhavrao scindia in that election and Advaniji was a Rajya Sabha member at that time ...



Thanks for correcting me, recently i read somewhere that it was AK/Vajpayee, probably provided wrong info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Defamation case: AAP files caveat in HC 

Aam Aadmi Party leader and senior Supreme Court advocate H S Phoolka on Monday filed a caveat in the Delhi high court on behalf of party leaders Sanjay Singh, Ashutosh and Deepak Bajpai following the defamation case filed by Union Finance Minister Arun Jaitley against them in the Patiala House court over the issue of corruption and irregularities in the Delhi and District Cricket Association.

"We have filed a caveat on behalf of Sanjay Singh, Ashutosh and Deepak Bajpai. We have requested the high court that no order should be passed without hearing us," Phoolka said.

"When this matter will come up for hearing, we should oppose this case and should oppose any kind of stay order being granted by the court," he added.

*Phoolka asserted that his party would not only prove that the leaders are innocent but also confirm that the allegations leveled against Jaitley are correct.*

Tit for tat AAP will file criminal case against Jaitley


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> Defamation case: AAP files caveat in HC
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party leader and senior Supreme Court advocate H S Phoolka on Monday filed a caveat in the Delhi high court on behalf of party leaders Sanjay Singh, Ashutosh and Deepak Bajpai following the defamation case filed by Union Finance Minister Arun Jaitley against them in the Patiala House court over the issue of corruption and irregularities in the Delhi and District Cricket Association.
> 
> "We have filed a caveat on behalf of Sanjay Singh, Ashutosh and Deepak Bajpai. We have requested the high court that no order should be passed without hearing us," Phoolka said.
> 
> "When this matter will come up for hearing, we should oppose this case and should oppose any kind of stay order being granted by the court," he added.
> 
> *Phoolka asserted that his party would not only prove that the leaders are innocent but also confirm that the allegations leveled against Jaitley are correct.*
> 
> Tit for tat AAP will file criminal case against Jaitley




This is fine now let the court decide. Kejari wal is already pissing in his pant in the case of Nitin gdkari.


----------



## Rangila

अनिल अंबानी पर मनी लॉन्ड्रिंग, धोखाधड़ी का केस | होम- अमर उजाला


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> अनिल अंबानी पर मनी लॉन्ड्रिंग, धोखाधड़ी का केस | होम- अमर उजाला



Abb kya hoga wo adani ambani wale jumlo ka? AAPTARD have to find some new Jumal to prove that they are against the industrialist. Sallle chor juthi fake companio se hawala transection se Dawood se paise lete hai aur imandari ki baate karate hai. Choor kahin ke.



Rangila said:


> Defamation case: AAP files caveat in HC
> 
> Aam Aadmi Party leader and senior Supreme Court advocate H S Phoolka on Monday filed a caveat in the Delhi high court on behalf of party leaders Sanjay Singh, Ashutosh and Deepak Bajpai following the defamation case filed by Union Finance Minister Arun Jaitley against them in the Patiala House court over the issue of corruption and irregularities in the Delhi and District Cricket Association.
> 
> "We have filed a caveat on behalf of Sanjay Singh, Ashutosh and Deepak Bajpai. We have requested the high court that no order should be passed without hearing us," Phoolka said.
> 
> "When this matter will come up for hearing, we should oppose this case and should oppose any kind of stay order being granted by the court," he added.
> 
> *Phoolka asserted that his party would not only prove that the leaders are innocent but also confirm that the allegations leveled against Jaitley are correct.*
> 
> Tit for tat AAP will file criminal case against Jaitley



Aise hi kahata tha mahachor Kejriwal Nitin Gadkari case mai.Mai Jamanat nahi loonga. ye principles ki ladai hai. Do din din jail mai raha to principle badal gaye. Nichi mundi kar ke jamanat li aur aaj tak ek shabd bhi nahi bola Nitin Gadkari ke bare mai. Sala chor ki aulad. Kya jail mai gaya to Nitin Gadkari Imandar ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila

Rift within BJP: Who’s backing Kirti Azad’s war against Arun Jaitley?

****************************************************************************************************


राम जन्मभूमि न्यास के अध्यक्ष महंत नृत्य गोपाल दास ने अयोध्या पहुंचे पत्थरों के पूजन के बाद कहा कि उन्हें मोदी जी की तरफ से संकेत मिल गया है कि जल्द ही यहां राम मंदिर का निर्माण होगा। बीजेपी की इस बारे में चुप्पी से सवाल उठता है कि क्या BJP भी ऐसा ही सोचती है? सवाल ये भी है कि क्या बिहार चुनावों में हार के बाद भी उसे भरोसा है कि ध्रुवीकरण की कोशिशें कामयाब हो जाएंगी? बिहार चुनावों में गोहत्या, बीफ, पाकिस्तान में पटाखे जैसे मुद्दे बीजेपी को काफी महंगे पड़े थे। मुस्लिमों के साथ-साथ हिंदू वोटरों ने भी BJP से किनारा कर लिया था। BJPराम मंदिर के मुद्दे के सहारे यूपी चुनाव जीतने की कोशिश करेगी तो उसका हश्र फिर से बिहार जैसा ही हो सकता है क्योंकि ..हांडी बार-बार नहीं चढ़ती। लोगों को भी पता है कि बिना कोर्ट की इजाजत के कुछ भी नहीं हो सकता। लोग राम मंदिर पर दशकों से हो रही सियासत को अच्छी तरह से समझते हैं।


----------



## magudi

Bankruptcy law as money bill: Is another govt-opposition face-off looming? - Moneycontrol.com 

Finally

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Bankruptcy law as money bill: Is another govt-opposition face-off looming? - Moneycontrol.com
> 
> Finally



Looks like Modi has gained some new found wisdom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> Looks like Modi has gained some new found wisdom



Modi is basically a sangh pracharak aka illiterate khaki chaddi with no wisdom at all. BPP-Jaitley = bunch of 'mandir wahin banayenge' type goons fit only for khaki chaddi flag marches


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Modi is basically a sangh pracharak aka illiterate khaki chaddi with no wisdom at all. BPP-Jaitley = bunch of 'mandir wahin banayenge' type goons fit only for khaki chaddi flag marches



He is not a tough guy either as people projected him to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

Arvind Kejriwal's full speech, demands PM Modi's resignation - Janta Ka Reporter


Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal is speaking in the assembly.

Here are the highlights of his media interaction:



If the corruption was in education department, then why did the CBI not go there?


Why did they not go to VAT department?


Rajendra was just an excuse, the real target was me


Rajendra has been interrogated for more than 50 hours


A tea vendor (Modi) wore suit worth 1o lakh rupees, This officer (Rajendra Kumar) earns Rs 2 lakh monthly and they found 12 bottles of alcohol


Now media will run headlines that ‘Kejriwal protects corrupt babu,’ but can someone tell me where’s the corruption


I’m the only CM who sacked his own cabinet minister


My job is not just to sack a corrupt but my job is also to protect innocent
The raid was to harass Rajendra ji to find out which DDCA officer used to come and visit me


I demand resignation of PM Narendra Modi for wrongly raiding my office and misusing CBI to settle personal scores


What PM did was shameful, it’s against the spirit of federalism


A CBI officer recently told me that he had instruction from the top to discredit everyone who didn’t fall in line with PM


*I want to remind PM, you can frighten other leaders, not me. You’ve dialed wrong number*


This prime minister doesn’t care about country. His real intention is to travel around the world


First he didn’t get the visa, now he’s fulfilling all his wish


Their own MP Kirti Azad said in the video corruption was rampant, their boss (Jaitley) admitted he will protect the culprits


If they are innocent, why are they hesitant to come before commission of enquiry


We didn’t get frightened by CBI raids, why are you scared of commission of enquiry


I still want CBI to be independent, but the day the CBI is independent it will first raid Shivraj Chauhan
An independent CBI will first raid Modi to question how he wore suit worth Rs 10 lakh


I’m grateful that Jaitly ji has filed defamation against me. He’s axed his own feet
Our lawyers will cross examine Jaitley ji, that will be some spectacle country will witness
Jaitley ji so scared that he needed 5-6 ministers to accompany him to file case against me
*For cross examination, Jaitley ji will have to call for Barack Obama’s help*
I’m requesting Jaitley ji to cooperate with the commission of enquiry


I’m the 1/4th chief minister of a half state, and yet they get nightmare about us


----------



## Marxist

*Mohanlal, Suresh Gopi may contest Assembly polls...*

Kottayam: Actor Mohanlal is likely to contest the coming Kerala Assembly polls, according to unconfirmed reports
Read more at: Mohanlal, Suresh Gopi may contest Assembly polls

@nair @magudi @Nair saab @Aminroop @SrNair News claims Mohan lal is going to contest as congress candidate in Changanassery seat in upcoming election .... NSS , minister thiruvanchoor and Kerala congress's only Hindu MLA Jayaraj are behind this initiative ,...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> *Mohanlal, Suresh Gopi may contest Assembly polls...*
> 
> Kottayam: Actor Mohanlal is likely to contest the coming Kerala Assembly polls, according to unconfirmed reports
> Read more at: Mohanlal, Suresh Gopi may contest Assembly polls
> 
> @nair @magudi @Nair saab @Aminroop @SrNair News claims Mohan lal is going to contest as congress candidate in Changanassery seat in upcoming election .... NSS , minister thiruvanchoor and Kerala congress's only Hindu MLA Jayaraj are behind this initiative ,...




Mohanlal was a sanghi i thought

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila




----------



## magudi

Rangila said:


>




Terrific

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Marxist said:


> *Mohanlal, Suresh Gopi may contest Assembly polls...*
> 
> Kottayam: Actor Mohanlal is likely to contest the coming Kerala Assembly polls, according to unconfirmed reports
> Read more at: Mohanlal, Suresh Gopi may contest Assembly polls
> 
> @nair @magudi @Nair saab @Aminroop @SrNair News claims Mohan lal is going to contest as congress candidate in Changanassery seat in upcoming election .... NSS , minister thiruvanchoor and Kerala congress's only Hindu MLA Jayaraj are behind this initiative ,...



Then they will destroy their decent image among the public.
Politics is a nasty job .
I think both of them should back off from such an adventure.
@nair @kurup @SpArK

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

SrNair said:


> Then they will destroy their decent image among the public.
> Politics is a nasty job .
> I think both of them should back off from such an adventure.
> @nair @kurup @SpArK




Gopi lost his image a while ago thanks to association with communal people so he can contest no problem


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679282248152039424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

SrNair said:


> Then they will destroy their decent image among the public.
> Politics is a nasty job .
> I think both of them should back off from such an adventure.
> @nair @kurup @SpArK



If mohan lal enter politics through congress Chandi can kill many birds with a single stone ...1) chennithala and sudheerans CM post ambition 2) anti -hindu image of his Govt will be ignored and NSS will be happy 3) he can prevent nair votes going to BJP 4) A face that can attract crowd in every corner 

BJP must use Income tax and Forrest department to prevent this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

L K Advani won in Hawala case because of me: Ram Jethmalani - The Economic Times

***************************************************************************************************************

2G scam: Court dismisses CBI's plea to place documents - The Economic Times

*Now MOFO CBI, coming directly under PM, playing games with Court?*

NEW DELHI: A special court today dismissed CBI's plea seeking its permission to place on record around 15,000 pages of documents in 2G spectrum allocation scam case, observing that their application was "vague" and an attempt was being made to file such materials without explanation.


----------



## IndoCarib

*May 26, 2015*

Arvind Kejriwal withdraws plea against court order in Gadkari defamation case - Firstpost

Déjà vu time for Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Arvind Kejriwal today came out with a scathing statement after he slipped in his bathroom while bathing. Just a day after claiming that Modi/ Jaitley were responsible for the CBI raid on a Delhi government bureaucrat, Mr. Kejriwal blamed the earth for rotating too fast as the cause for him slipping.




*“Modi is spreading too much of heat in this winter”*

*“Go and tell Mr. Modi that his strategy will not work”*, Kejriwal said angrily to a bunch of reporters gathered outside the Delhi Secretariat. “Today for ten seconds, the earth seemed to rotate too fast and that too in the wrong direction and I slipped while taking a bath”. When someone in the press asked Kejriwal if he had suffered from an easier to explain attack of vertigo, Kejriwal refuted the claim and said, “It is Modi… We have proof. We will show the proof soon”.

*Meanwhile, Congress protested in the Rajya Sabha and blocked functioning of the Upper House as usual blaming the BJP for Kejriwal slipping.

“The RSS has done this earlier to me too,” Rahul Gandhi said. “This strategy of intolerance will not work in India. We will protest against this for the next few days, before we find some other topic to protest on.”*

Kejriwal blames Earth for rotating too fast after he slips in bathroom | My Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Box office collections: Deepika Padukone’s Bajirao Mastani is overtaking SRK’s Dilwale | The Indian Express

Rising tolerance

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Rangila

People of India are addicted to Bollywood & Cricket.
They can not restrain themselves and start boycotting the likes of Munaf Patel or Salman Khan.
Just few people showed up on the street, and here on PDF couple of lunatics started projecting heavy losses for such film.
Final outcome: The film made money. Box office hit.

Saif Khan complained of not getting flat in Mumbai for being a Muslim some times ago.
What happened? The matter died its own natural death within 3 days.

You can not penalize people on their one liner statements & ship them to Pakistan or Saudi Arabia, as some BJP motor mouths insist.

Indian people are emotionally charged, politicians included. India can not be ruled by unruly people who are not calm & matured like western countries. Almost 1/3rd of the time, the Indian Parliament is always under chaos & ruckus. No matter which party rules India. Last time it was BJP, now it is Congress/Left (ruckus)

Above scenario as a whole is inimical to India's progress. Progress will be there, albeit tardy.

Modi suddenly in a rash wants to roll out 20% GST, without giving second thought to a factor called "inflation".

Malaysia rolled out GST with 6% only, Singapore & Thailand 10%.
Why India, with 30 percent BPL people wants to put them under precarious position with 20% GST bracket?
If opposition counters, BJP says they are blocking or stonewalling it.
Poor people will suffer the most with 18 or 20% GST tax. And their size is that of highly populated Indonesia.

2 decades ago, Indians had a pretext against their poverty = India has a population problem.
When China with equal population numbers became richer than Indians, they changed tracks, they tweaked their statement, saying what?

It was our previous government = Congress.
Thats a moronic excused, because after all it was Indians of all colors & creed who voted them in and not Pakistanis.
So are they going to blame their OWN 80% Hindus who did go with Congress?

This sounds asinine & inane to a rational mind or to a non Indian.


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> Political Vendetta?
> Haryana probe nails Hooda for ‘undue favour’ to Herald in plot allotment - Times of India



What Vendetta? IE investigations have shown that Hooda approved and made Babus finish all paperwork in 1 Day.

Such was the rush to formalize paperwork. Unfortunately, BJP is very weak, its open book fraud and still they cannot bring it to conclusion.

At least do some good damage to CONgrassi's before going down in 2019.



prasadr14 said:


> Advani's past achievements can not be an excuse for his current behaviour.
> In Future if Modi does the same thing, he also deserves to be taken to task.
> 
> Party more important than self
> Country more important than party.
> 
> Advani has been playing pipe piper using few of his trusted people and has been troubling BJP.
> He will cross the line some day and then he loose his legacy as well..



Advani, few days back was present at a meeting of Nitish kumar, CONgrassi netas, RLD chief and all...NK is trying to go around state to state and convince people to form a ultra sultra gathbandhan against MODI in 2019.

This is the level he has fallen now. Doesn't even realize that NK will give him NADA, at most president post. But..

This is biggest difference in BJP and CONgrassi. No one in CONgrass will ever do so. Unfortunately, BJP has killer stings among their own.



magudi said:


> Bankruptcy law as money bill: Is another govt-opposition face-off looming? - Moneycontrol.com
> 
> Finally



Good. NAMO should take this route.
No time wasting and hoping on CONgrassi dogs in RS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> *Mohanlal, Suresh Gopi may contest Assembly polls...*
> 
> Kottayam: Actor Mohanlal is likely to contest the coming Kerala Assembly polls, according to unconfirmed reports
> Read more at: Mohanlal, Suresh Gopi may contest Assembly polls
> 
> @nair @magudi @Nair saab @Aminroop @SrNair News claims Mohan lal is going to contest as congress candidate in Changanassery seat in upcoming election .... NSS , minister thiruvanchoor and Kerala congress's only Hindu MLA Jayaraj are behind this initiative ,...


No way!!!
Mohanlal and Mamooty are both pro-CPI(M), albeit news about Suresh Gopi could be true.



magudi said:


> Mohanlal was a sanghi i thought


Marxist.
He was the hero in "Lal salaam". Remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

It is not TN or AP, mallu's know how to differentiate. Between a good actor and a good politian..... these guys should stick to w hat they do best




Marxist said:


> If mohan lal enter politics through congress Chandi can kill many birds with a single stone ...1) chennithala and sudheerans CM post ambition 2) anti -hindu image of his Govt will be ignored and NSS will be happy 3) he can prevent nair votes going to BJP 4) A face that can attract crowd in every corner
> 
> BJP must use Income tax and Forrest department to prevent this


----------



## ranjeet

The New Saffron Face of BJP Will Rewrite the Hindu Narrative in Kerala -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CorporateAffairs

nair said:


> You forgot the day when BJP had 2 MP's in Loksabha - Advani and Vajpayee, You cant forget the contribution by advani to bring back the charm and brought to 82 (if i remember it correctly) next election......



That is past. Why does he need to sabotage a working govt of Modi? 
Would BJP won 14" if he was the PM candidate?
Shouldnt he let it go and give a fee hand to Modi?
He has a lot of Qs to answer.



Rangila said:


>


Bootlickers in other countries as well?

Mohanlal is just another Chiranjeevi in Andhra. But he may break elections for one time. 
Cine actors are jokers and nothing much.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Centre okays creation of dedicated units to probe crimes against women - Times of India

Women representation should have been at least 50%. 
Women are a big part of our system and development as of today.

Nitish has proved how women magic can gain votes.

Hope this is the beginning and NDA does some more good things/schemes for women. It will help them get lot of votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Government to bring a bill for mandatory national minimum wage | india | Hindustan Times

Finally some good news coming for the poor laborers and their families.

NDA needs to make sure this rule is implemented successfully and people are made aware via vernacular newspapers, sms on mobiles, BJP groups need to start watsapp groups to spread the good message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> The New Saffron Face of BJP Will Rewrite the Hindu Narrative in Kerala -The New Indian Express




Just another sanghi who knows how to use Facebook and Twitter ala Modi

@Marxist @SrNair @Aminroop @nair another 

Reema kallingal is the ldf candidate of thrippunithura legisletive constituvency | Bignewslive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> It is not TN or AP, mallu's know how to differentiate. Between a good actor and a good politian..... these guys should stick to w hat they do best



Same mallu's elected innocent ,so we cannot predict that ...Mohan lal will definitely attract crowds for congress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Just another sanghi who knows how to use Facebook and Twitter ala Modi
> 
> @Marxist @SrNair @Aminroop @nair another
> 
> Reema kallingal is the ldf candidate of thrippunithura legisletive constituvency | Bignewslive


Reema kallingal? 
I think it's just a rumour. Btw what is IDF?


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


>




This is great. Here the gandhis say that they are poor and jobless and grab lakhs of crore of properties from back door. Thief Kejari accepts huge donation from Fake company.


----------



## magudi

Aminroop said:


> Reema kallingal?
> I think it's just a rumour.



Her husband should also be given a ticket for his contributions but hers far outweigh his as of now :








Marxist said:


> Same mallu's elected innocent ,so we cannot predict what impact mohan lal will make ,*but he will definitely attract crowds for congress*



Reminds me of :








HariPrasad said:


> This is great. Here the gandhis say that they are poor and jobless and grab lakhs of crore of properties from back door. Thief Kejari accepts huge donation from Fake company.



You should stop quoting that guy if you really like Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

To look good under Indian public gaze, the BJP does not want to expel their "anti corruption man" Kirti Azad to lose their image nationwide against such weird move.

But who is stopping Arun Jaitley to not take his part of a revenge from Kiriti's wife.
Hey, someone must pay for Kirti's misdeeds no?

Arun Jaitley's I&B ministry 'removes' Kirti Azad's wife from Censor Board panel - Janta Ka Reporter

And MOFO Modi "khamosh" as ever..


----------



## noksss

*Imagine a 20-something colleague of ours slogging 16 hrs a day, 7 days a week, rarely taking a holiday, living out of a suitcase at least 20 days a month across time-zones, working on diverse subjects, handling difficult negotiations with vendors and clients, facing merciless scrutiny of competitors, media and jealous colleagues waiting for him to make ONE tiny mistake; and yet, staying calm, composed and never asking for praise or a pay-raise. 
Such a colleague would be a to...p rated guy, a darling of the organisation, touted as a role model and put on a pedestal. 
This gent Modi is doing pretty much all of the above, for one of the most complex organisations in the world, called the Republic of India.* 
He's doing it at 65 when most of his contemporaries are respected Dadajis, into the 5th year of a salubrious retired life, enjoying a leisurely morning walk, reading the newspaper over a hot cup of tea with Dadiji, playing with grandkids, giving gyan to the neighbourhood maali or doodhwaala, reminiscing old times with other Dadajis, bemoaning what India has come to, but generally having a good time. Most other PMs and Presidents are in their 40s and 50s and the stress of unlimited expectations is already showing on them.
*Let's mock Modi, condemn him, be perpetually unhappy with him, coz after all, he's a politician and we have the birthright to mock them. 
We are the highly demanding employers cum clients of Modi.* We are the shareholders who demand results, not mere actions. *Its another matter that the last time we put in a 16 hour-day (probably 5 times in our entire existence), we made sure everyone right up to our CEO knew.
We can't turn around a damn department, company or our mohalla in 18 months but we expect Modi to turn around a large, complex, divided and irritated country overnight.
This 31st Dec, let's just pause for a minute, keep aside our hatred, disdain and cynicism towards Modi and just wish him a happy new year. Just for trying.*






A Facebook Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

I am not aware of any misuse of funds - Arun Jaitley 

Rs 16,000 for a laptop rental a day?
Lol





With above what moral grounds he has to continue as FM of India?

A tainted Minister should not be part of central govt. 
But once again its MOFO Modi who does not care about morality:






#DDCA = BJP controlled.
Chetan Chauhan is BJP man.


----------



## Infinity

IndoCarib said:


> Box office collections: Deepika Padukone’s Bajirao Mastani is overtaking SRK’s Dilwale | The Indian Express
> 
> Rising tolerance


Dilwale box office collections vs Bajirao Mastani: Shah Rukh Khan tops Deepika Padukone Rs 131.18 crore to Rs 87.02 crore | The Financial Express


----------



## Rangila

Jaitley has to go, for Modi to be NOT seen as partial & tendentious..







PM Modi leaves for Russia, his *24th* foreign trip *in 2015*

Limca book of Indian records...


----------



## Infinity

Aminroop said:


> No way!!!
> Mohanlal and Mamooty are both pro-CPI(M), albeit news about Suresh Gopi could be true.
> 
> 
> Marxist.
> He was the hero in "Lal salaam". Remember?


But Don't forget the the Embarrassment Mohanlal had to face in National Games Held in Kerala.................CPM was behind the Scene...............
Mohanlal to return National Games performance fees after criticism over band Lalisom’s performance | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Jaitley का राजनीतिक अनाड़ीपन- Ved Pratap Vaidik |IndiaTrendingNow.Com






Before election the slogan was "ache din ane wale hain" vote for BJP.
Indians got cheated.

Farmers suicide highest now under Modi's watch:
Maharashtra reports highest ever farmer suicides in 2015 - The Hindu






So is this not a ruling by fooling act of BJP?











Delhi people asking Jaitley to step down:






Arun Jaitley should not be allowed to handle the nation's Finance till his role in DDCA Scams gets cleared:

#DDCA

*12 lakhs for annual maintenance of generator* where generator is in use for a week or two for international event

A Union Minister with serious charges of corruption is being blatantly shielded by India's PM. What a shame/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Her husband should also be given a ticket for his contributions but hers far outweigh his as of now :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop quoting that guy if you really like Modi





Infinity said:


> But Don't forget the the Embarrassment Mohanlal had to face in National Games Held in Kerala.................CPM was behind the Scene...............
> Mohanlal to return National Games performance fees after criticism over band Lalisom’s performance | The Indian Express



Just tell me how many mallus do we have on this forum???


----------



## magudi

Aminroop said:


> Just tell me how many mallus do we have on this forum???





Not enough


----------



## Rangila

Is Modi really a psychopath?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Aminroop said:


> Just tell me how many mallus do we have on this forum???


i am here from 2010................i am yet to find a left ideologue.............Initially I thought i have found one............. @Marxist


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> Her husband should also be given a ticket for his contributions but hers far outweigh his as of now :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop quoting that guy if you really like Modi



Some time trolls need befitting answer to keep them in check. I made him piss in his pant and leave discussion couple of days back.


----------



## Rangila

क्या मोदी से शत्रुता Kejriwal के लिए आशीर्वाद साबित होगी ?|IndiaTrendingNow.Com


----------



## magudi

Infinity said:


> i am here from 2010................* i am yet to find a left ideologue*



That is because you are a Right ideologue - Christian right - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> Same mallu's elected innocent ,so we cannot predict that ...Mohan lal will definitely attract crowds for congress



I had it in my mind while typing this, But attracting crowds is one thing, but converting them to vote is altogher a different story..... VS attracts crowd where ever he goes, but does that convert in to votes (always)???? 

More over, the image Mohan Lal got may not suit him for politics...... I am sure you know what he is known for (other than acting)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Dissatisfied PM Narendra Modi asks BJP MPs to expose Congress - The Economic Times


----------



## ranjeet

Trump-loving conservative calls for armed raids of ‘demonic’ yoga studios to ‘Christianize the land’

Hallelujah ... Christian ISIS has been recruiting their foot soldiers for decades to "Christianize India".

Congress through Digvijay is supporting this bigot. Secularism Zinda rahe. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679134203280142336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

d


Infinity said:


> i am here from 2010................i am yet to find a left ideologue.............Initially I thought i have found one............. @Marxist



I dont think we have a Comrade in our group...........


----------



## Infinity

nair said:


> d
> 
> 
> I dont think we have a Comrade in our group...........


you have mistaken.................I was active in SFI during my college days and also won the Class Rep in one of KSU bastion................Now the same college (Christian Management) is a RED fotress



magudi said:


> That is because you are a Right ideologue - Christian right - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yes to Covert India in a Christian Republic...............Just like US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Enough politics:

Let me entertain you with some:







**********************************************************************************************************************


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679552850481954818

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679545810896302080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679549173671133184


----------



## magudi

Infinity said:


> Yes to Covert India in a Christian Republic...............Just like US



Sammathichallo, talkalam athu mathi 



Rangila said:


> Enough politics:
> 
> Let me entertain you with some:
> 
> View attachment 281558
> 
> 
> **********************************************************************************************************************
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679552850481954818
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679545810896302080
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679549173671133184




Am starting to like you bhai zakir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Infinity said:


> you have mistaken.................I was active in SFI during my college days and also won the Class Rep in one of KSU bastion................Now the same college (Christian Management) is a RED fotress
> 
> 
> Yes to Covert India in a Christian Republic...............Just like US



I was an active SFI and DYFI member ,but the factionalism , parties double standard on various issues and Internet changed my political views ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila




----------



## ranjeet

No secular love? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679583535942877184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

magudi said:


> Sammathichallo, talkalam athu mathi


Adium Kerlum pinne india............evidum ijakal Christhiya Rajum aakum.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Rangila said:


> Dissatisfied PM Narendra Modi asks BJP MPs to expose Congress - The Economic Times


cONGRESS MAI EXPOSE KARANE KO KYA BAKI RAHE GAYA HAI?


----------



## Infinity

Marxist said:


> I was an active SFI and DYFI member ,but the factionalism , parties double standard on various issues and Internet changed my political views ...


I too have no love for communist parties of India..........But was fascinated by left ideology............and still believes in it............


----------



## nair

Infinity said:


> you have mistaken.................I was active in SFI during my college days and also won the Class Rep in one of KSU bastion................Now the same college (Christian Management) is a RED fotress


Still a comrade????? "Laal Salaam"


----------



## Infinity

nair said:


> Still a comrade????? "Laal Salaam"


Its not a Taboo................to be a Communist..............Laal Salaam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Arvind Kejriwal says he would have sacked Arun Jaitley if he was in 'place of Narendra Modi.'

KPS Gill: Jaitley in conflict-of-interest zone as his daughter was ‘paid huge sums’ by Hockey India - Janta Ka Reporter

*KPS Gill: Jaitley in conflict-of-interest zone as his daughter was ‘paid huge sums’ by Hockey India*






AJ will be in a dock very soon!


----------



## magudi

Infinity said:


> Adium Kerlum pinne india............evidum ijakal Christhiya Rajum aakum.........




Sramikunnathil thetonnum ella pakshe alpam bhudhimuttum, ithu kodathikal vare kaviavalkarika pettukondirikunna kalama 


www.english.mathrubhumi.com/news/kerala/what-s-wrong-in-vellappally-s-speech-asks-high-court-english-news-1.753543

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

magudi said:


> Sramikunnathil thetonnum ella pakshe alpam bhudhimuttum, ithu kodathikal vare kaviavalkarika pettukondirikunna kalama


2021 ijakal indiyum oru kristyia rajium akki mattum................Podda monne dinesha...........
Vellapally doen't represent whole Ezhva community..............being a Malayali you know that................


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679535990097051648
Is liye this whole drama is going on DDCA. AAP wants a pie of DDCA monies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Surface Cleaning of Ganga to Start Next Month Consultative Committee Meeting of the Ministry of Water Resources, River Development and Ganga Rejuvenation Held 








Union Minister for Water Resources, River Development and Ganga Rejuvenation Sushri Uma Bharti has said that Surface cleaning of Ganga will start next month in 10 major cities (Haridwar, Garhmukteshwar, Kanpur, Allahabad, Varanasi, Patna, Sahibganj, Kolkata, Nabadwip and Gangasagar) under Namami Gange programme. Stating this in the meeting of the Parliamentary Consultative Committee attached to her Ministry held last evening in New Delhi, the Minister said trial for this has already begun in Varanasi which has been assigned to Tata projects Ltd. under corporate social responsibility scheme. The Minister said NTPC, ONGC, and Petronet have expressed their willingness to fund the project. Referring to the progress of sewage treatment under Namami Gange the Minister informed that so far 29 projects have been completed at a cost of Rs. 463.58 crore with the treatment capacity of 123mld and sewer network of 666.69 km. She said a total of 93 projects have been sanctioned at the cost of Rs. 1502.66 crore. This will result in the creation of treatment capacity of 858mld and sewer network of 3623.10 km.


Referring to the progress of River Front/Ghat Development projects the Minister informed that development of four ghats out of 20 in Patna has been completed last month. The river front development at Patna has been taken up at cost of Rs. 243.27 crore and will be over by 2017-18. She said work at Chandighat (Haridwar), Chhath Ghat (Delhi) and Sahibganj will begin next month. The Minister said DPRs for Kedarnath, Allahabad, Kanpur, Kolkata and Rishikesh are under preparation.













*RFD at Patna – Under Construction*

Sushri Bharti said rural sanitation is a major challenge to the success of Namami Gange programme. She informed the members that her Ministry has given Rs. 263 crore to the Ministry of Drinking Water and Sanitation for the construction of toilets in the villages along the river Ganga. However only 3, 24,963 toilets could be constructed against the target of 15,20,106. The Minister said under Ganga Grams scheme complete waste solution will be provided to 200 identified villages in the first phase. After this every year 200 to 300 villages will be taken up under this scheme. 


The Union Minister said that there is an urgent need for Renovation/modernization and construction of crematoriums along the rivers Ganga and Yamuna. The scheme to renovate/modernize and construction of new crematoriums will be taken up from next month in the 25 urban local bodies in the States of Uttarakhand (Gaucher, Haridwar, Muni ki Reti), Uttar Pradesh (Bithoor, Allahabad, Varanasi, Kanpur, Mathura, Vrindavan, Anoopshahar, Garhmukteshwar, Chandpur, Ballia, Mirzapur, Farrukkabad), Bihar (Hajipur, Begusarai, Munger, Patna), Jharkhand (Rajmahal, Sahibganj), West Bengal (Konnagar, Jangipur, Panihati, Kolkata). Over 100 crematoriums will be renovated/modernize/constructed by November next year.


Referring to Effluents Management measures taken up by her Ministry the Minister said Real Time Effluent Monitoring Stations have been installed in 508 out of 764 Grossly Polluting Industries which includes Distillery, Pulp & Paper, Tanneries, Textiles and Sugar. Action plan has been prepared for reduction in effluent quality and volume for Pulp & Paper and Sugar industry with the completion target of March 2017.


The Minister informed the members that 113 new Real-time monitoring stations with display boards at selected location will be set up next year to monitor water quality of river Ganga on hourly basis. These will be in addition to the 57 existing manual monitoring stations. Tenders have already been issued for 36 such stations.


The member attending the meeting appreciated the effort the Ministry in the implementation of the Namami Gange and promised their full support both inside and outside the parliament. 

Surface Cleaning of Ganga to Start Next Month  Consultative Committee Meeting of the Ministry of Water Resources, River Development and Ganga Rejuvenation Held

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Rangila said:


> Arvind Kejriwal says he would have sacked Arun Jaitley if he was in 'place of Narendra Modi.'
> 
> KPS Gill: Jaitley in conflict-of-interest zone as his daughter was ‘paid huge sums’ by Hockey India - Janta Ka Reporter
> 
> *KPS Gill: Jaitley in conflict-of-interest zone as his daughter was ‘paid huge sums’ by Hockey India*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ will be in a dock very soon!



Are you the manavjivan guy on twitter? Nice p0rn you have got there


----------



## Marxist

Roybot said:


> Are you the manavjivan guy on twitter? Nice p0rn you have got there



He is our old friend Bhai zakir (david james ,India-lion)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Roybot said:


> Are you the manavjivan guy on twitter? Nice p0rn you have got there



I follow him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Infinity said:


> Its not a Taboo................to be a Communist..............Laal Salaam


No its not a Taboo its Plain Stupid ... But as ur a Christian U cant be that ... You would suck the blood out of Hindu Comrades for Places Position money and finally dump the Poor Hindu Comrade and jump into to next party which is in power ... 



ranjeet said:


> Surface Cleaning of Ganga to Start Next Month Consultative Committee Meeting of the Ministry of Water Resources, River Development and Ganga Rejuvenation Held
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union Minister for Water Resources, River Development and Ganga Rejuvenation Sushri Uma Bharti has said that Surface cleaning of Ganga will start next month in 10 major cities (Haridwar, Garhmukteshwar, Kanpur, Allahabad, Varanasi, Patna, Sahibganj, Kolkata, Nabadwip and Gangasagar) under Namami Gange programme. Stating this in the meeting of the Parliamentary Consultative Committee attached to her Ministry held last evening in New Delhi, the Minister said trial for this has already begun in Varanasi which has been assigned to Tata projects Ltd. under corporate social responsibility scheme. The Minister said NTPC, ONGC, and Petronet have expressed their willingness to fund the project. Referring to the progress of sewage treatment under Namami Gange the Minister informed that so far 29 projects have been completed at a cost of Rs. 463.58 crore with the treatment capacity of 123mld and sewer network of 666.69 km. She said a total of 93 projects have been sanctioned at the cost of Rs. 1502.66 crore. This will result in the creation of treatment capacity of 858mld and sewer network of 3623.10 km.
> 
> 
> Referring to the progress of River Front/Ghat Development projects the Minister informed that development of four ghats out of 20 in Patna has been completed last month. The river front development at Patna has been taken up at cost of Rs. 243.27 crore and will be over by 2017-18. She said work at Chandighat (Haridwar), Chhath Ghat (Delhi) and Sahibganj will begin next month. The Minister said DPRs for Kedarnath, Allahabad, Kanpur, Kolkata and Rishikesh are under preparation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RFD at Patna – Under Construction*
> 
> Sushri Bharti said rural sanitation is a major challenge to the success of Namami Gange programme. She informed the members that her Ministry has given Rs. 263 crore to the Ministry of Drinking Water and Sanitation for the construction of toilets in the villages along the river Ganga. However only 3, 24,963 toilets could be constructed against the target of 15,20,106. The Minister said under Ganga Grams scheme complete waste solution will be provided to 200 identified villages in the first phase. After this every year 200 to 300 villages will be taken up under this scheme.
> 
> 
> The Union Minister said that there is an urgent need for Renovation/modernization and construction of crematoriums along the rivers Ganga and Yamuna. The scheme to renovate/modernize and construction of new crematoriums will be taken up from next month in the 25 urban local bodies in the States of Uttarakhand (Gaucher, Haridwar, Muni ki Reti), Uttar Pradesh (Bithoor, Allahabad, Varanasi, Kanpur, Mathura, Vrindavan, Anoopshahar, Garhmukteshwar, Chandpur, Ballia, Mirzapur, Farrukkabad), Bihar (Hajipur, Begusarai, Munger, Patna), Jharkhand (Rajmahal, Sahibganj), West Bengal (Konnagar, Jangipur, Panihati, Kolkata). Over 100 crematoriums will be renovated/modernize/constructed by November next year.
> 
> 
> Referring to Effluents Management measures taken up by her Ministry the Minister said Real Time Effluent Monitoring Stations have been installed in 508 out of 764 Grossly Polluting Industries which includes Distillery, Pulp & Paper, Tanneries, Textiles and Sugar. Action plan has been prepared for reduction in effluent quality and volume for Pulp & Paper and Sugar industry with the completion target of March 2017.
> 
> 
> The Minister informed the members that 113 new Real-time monitoring stations with display boards at selected location will be set up next year to monitor water quality of river Ganga on hourly basis. These will be in addition to the 57 existing manual monitoring stations. Tenders have already been issued for 36 such stations.
> 
> 
> The member attending the meeting appreciated the effort the Ministry in the implementation of the Namami Gange and promised their full support both inside and outside the parliament.
> 
> Surface Cleaning of Ganga to Start Next Month
> Consultative Committee Meeting of the Ministry of Water Resources, River Development and Ganga Rejuvenation Held


Ahhh She is a Saffron clad Shadvi ... not worth any good ... better put a Educated person like Jayanati Natrajan or Jairam Ramesh in this position

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Infinity

Nair saab said:


> No its not a Taboo its Plain Stupid ... But as ur a Christian U cant be that ... You would suck the blood out of Hindu Comrades for Places Position money and finally dump the Poor Hindu Comrade and jump into to next party which is in power ...


No Comments to idiotic posts...............


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676789330908569600


----------



## Rangila

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679644508171075589
Kirti Azad suspended by BJP. His crime ? Raised issue of Corruption in DDCA with facts-Digvijaya Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Rohit Shetty admits that the boycott affected the business of Dilwale. - TheLotPot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Government to scrap over 100 archaic laws of shipping sector: Nitin Gadkari | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679640770614169602
Nothing on shotgun


----------



## Rangila

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679592812027879424


magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679640770614169602
> Nothing on shotgun



Kirti was a whistle blower. He damaged AJ's career. 
Not Shatrughan Sinha.


----------



## ranjeet

With 100% LPG penetration, 60 villages in Karnataka go smokeless - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Cabal that can't let rank outsider Arvind Kejriwal upset their carefully balanced apple cart - Janta Ka Reporter


----------



## magudi

Rangila said:


> Kirti was a whistle blower. He damaged AJ's career.
> Not Shatrughan Sinha.



Acha thanks for sharing


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679640770614169602
> Nothing on shotgun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Kirti Azad's suspension has exposed BJP, it's neck deep in corruption: Arvind Kejriwal - Janta Ka Reporter


----------



## Rangila

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679667880258973696
Dadri chargesheet says the announcement was made from a temple that Akhlaq was cooking beef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679649698467061762

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## noksss

With a top score of 25 in Tests and 37 in ODIs & 3 wickets in Tests and 7 wickets in ODIs, we're about 25 yrs late in suspending Kirti Azad.

TOI Comment


----------



## IndoCarib

DDCA Row: In PM Modi’s remark, Opposition sees a hint for Arun Jaitley to quit Cabinet | The Indian Express


----------



## H.B.

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679649698467061762



That needs to be replicated across all states. Digitization of govt services with defined time schedules will significantly reduce corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Electrification works in 3,286 villages completed so far: Piyush Goyal | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> DDCA Row: In PM Modi’s remark, Opposition sees a hint for Arun Jaitley to quit Cabinet | The Indian Express



Hope Jaitley sees it too



ranjeet said:


> Electrification works in 3,286 villages completed so far: Piyush Goyal | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



What use , real pm is messing up economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679693201293185024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679694747179458560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679695184037318656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679709071017033728

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## H.B.

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679693201293185024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679694747179458560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679695184037318656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679709071017033728



That is explosive. And I'm being mild here.


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Hope Jaitley sees it too
> 
> 
> 
> What use , real pm is messing up economy


 
I hope Jaitley hears "Enough" from PM soon.


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679693201293185024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679694747179458560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679695184037318656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679709071017033728



Then why is CBI not releasing such clips? It should come in Media.

Is haramkhor Khujliwal ki khule aam ga-nd marni chahiye.

Public should know how this B team of CONgrass is fooling everyone and taking all on a ride.

BJP should not show any mercy on such people.

Centre to launch 3 health schemes to mark Atal Bihari Vajpayee's birthday - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Seized Audio Clips Implicate Arvind Kejriwal's Officer in Corruption: CBI

CBI sources say that Mr Kumar had initially refused to share his email password to during his detailed examination had later provided the details.

They claim that scrutiny of his email account resulted in discovery of five audio recordings pertaining to the period of 2011-13 which carry his purported instructions to the officers handling tenders and contracts to allegedly manipulate and favour Endeavour Systems, which is also named in the First Information Report.

The voice samples of Mr Kumar, a 1989-batch IAS officer of AGMUT cadre, have been taken as per legal procedures and matched forensically, the sources claimed adding that the said conversations could bring more people into scrutiny.

Looks like Mr.Kumar will go down and take Kejriwal along with him

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679730173818716161

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

Over Rs 16,000 Crore Undisclosed Income Detected In 20 Months: Revenue Secretary

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Infinity

Indian Railways hikes Tatkal ticket charges; to be applied starting Dec 25 | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Infinity said:


> Indian Railways hikes Tatkal ticket charges; to be applied starting Dec 25 | The Indian Express



Where do you think he will get his money to pay for his pet projcts?
Of course he will bleed poor Indians this way.

20% GST?
Poor will be hit hard.
Malaysia rolled out GST with just 6%
Singapore & Thailand with 10%....

India with 20% ???

Modi the MOFO wants to bleed poor Indians in fav of rich. 

He is pro rich, Ambani & Adani.
I do not know who is his right hand though between the 2.
Modi has the best triple AAA rating credit = 1 Adani & 2 Ambanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


>


Did you see the ratings her book got on Amazon? her butthurt and whining is genuine.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## s_madaans

ranjeet said:


> Did you see the ratings her book got on Amazon? her butthurt and whining is genuine.




Checkout on libertybooks.com how the pakis have trolled her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

ranjeet said:


> Did you see the ratings her book got on Amazon? her butthurt and whining is genuine.




Mene bhi rate kiya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679909558291050496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679331033922146304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679331078650200066

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679331122770087936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679331162636988419

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mooppan

SrNair said:


> Then they will destroy their decent image among the public.
> Politics is a nasty job .
> I think both of them should back off from such an adventure.
> @nair @kurup @SpArK


I can understand for Mohanlal,But
Suresh gopi and image.??...hehe..
Who is SG?? just an over rated,who calls himself as a super star..His life in film industry is almost over,his last solo hit film was in 2005,chintamani kola case(if i am not wrong)...80% of his films are utter flops in the box office..I don't know how he got super star status??..I have never met a Malayali in my life,who is a fan of SG(though i have seen some SG fans association started by sanghis in FB recently)..anyway,i think his future is in politics...



Marxist said:


> Same mallu's elected innocent ,so we cannot predict that ...Mohan lal will definitely attract crowds for congress


Chaganasherry is a sure bet for Mohanlal,Basically its a congress strong hold..Majority Christian and NSS votes+lakhs of his fans including ladies...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity




----------



## Joseph Goebbels



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

*Swamy with Azad, Jethmalani with Kejriwal, what’s happening with BJP and Modi?*
*
*
On 12 November Ram Jethmalani in his blog, published on_ jantakareporter.com_, had concluded that ‘Never has one man thrown away so much in such a short time.’


Jethmalani, who once supported Modi and was even elected to Rajya Sabha on a BJP ticket, had launched a scathing attack against Narendra Modi for his failures to deliver many of his poll promises particularly bringing back black money to India.

He wrote, _“Do not convert all your well wishers into ill wishers. You have a few weeks to mend your ways, and if you want to regain the people’s trust and confidence, you must make the right statements to them, make yourself more accessible to them, hear their problems and listen to their Mann Ki Baat. Or else, you will become just another foot note in our history, who betrayed the trust of the people of India.”_

A month later, his warning on ‘converting all your well wishers into ill wishers’ is fast turning out to be true.

While Modi is busy travelling around the globe, his party is rapidly slipping into a quagmire. Protest against Modi is no longer a development in isolation. When Ram Jethmalani accused Modi of betraying the trust of Indians on black money, the party brushed aside his allegations calling him a maverick, whose criticism didn’t matter.

When Shatrughan Sinha, raised objections to the saffron party’s decision to sideline a three-term MP and a ‘successful Shipping minister’ in Atal Bihari Vajpayee’s cabinet to accommodate Arun Jaitley and Smriti Irani, both of whom had never won any elections, he was termed a non-entity.

When a newly inducted bureaucrat turned politician and BJP MP, RK Singh made sensational allegation that the party had accepted bribe in exchange of distributing tickets, no one in the hierarchy read the writing on the wall.

And more recently, when Kirti Azad raised his voice against rampant corruptions in the Delhi District Cricket Association, he was summarily suspended from the party. This despite the fact that Azad, a member of World Cup winning Indian team of 1983, has been fighting against corruption in the DDCA for more than eight years now.

The BJP under Modi and Amit Shah have never believed in entertaining any discordant voices within the party. Known as ‘the Gujarat model’, the approach of silencing the critics and running the party with an iron fist gave Modi three back to back election successes in Gujarat during his time as chief minister.

The approach to replicate this model began with the overwhelming success in the Lok Sabha elections, when Modi surprisingly won a decisive mandate.

Far from benefiting from the experiences of veteran leaders such as LK Advani and Murali Manohar Joshi, Modi-Shah duo confined them into a newly created body called Margdarshak Mandal.

With chips down and Modi’s claims on fighting corruption utterly exposed, both Modi’s leadership and the government’s future are facing the biggest test yet.

As I write, Advani-Joshi have held a meeting with other disgruntled leaders such as Shanta Kumar and Yashwant Sinha, in a sign that Modi’s detractors within the BJP have begun sharpening their knives.

Just imagine! 18 months ago, no one would would have thought Modi could do anything wrong. Lok Sabha success was followed by a series of impressive electoral gains in assembly elections in Haryana, Maharashtra, Jharkhand and Jammu and Kashmir. And even his political rivals began to worry about the prospect of seeing at least two terms of him at the centre.

However, the utter arrogance coupled with constant foolhardiness shown by the people at the top have severely diminished the chances of Modi’s reign being a long-term phemonenon.

Frustrated by poll debacles in Delhi and Bihar, it seems Modi brigade is now keen to revive the Ram Mandir issue.

Who would have thought that we will have Subramanian Swamy helping Azad against Arun Jaitley-a close Modi aide– and Jethmalani coming to Kejriwal’s rescue against the finance minister.

Bihar elections had brought Kejriwal, Nitish Kumar, Lalu Yadav, Congress party and Mamata Banerjee together on one platform against Modi. A model, which will come to spoil the party for the BJP even in the future as far as the electoral politics is concerned.

As if that was not enough, now the consolidation of so-called Vibheeshans (as Modi supporters usually refer to his detractors within the party) is all set to cause more headache for the prime minister, who’s fast realising that ruling India was never going to be as easy as ruling Gujarat.

Only if he has the time for introspection amidst his incredibly busy schedule of global trotting.


*Raid on CM’s office, but why not on DDCA? Evidence vanishing, Kirti Azad asks PM Modi to intervene

*
Former India Test cricketer and the BJP MP from Darbhanga has called on the prime minister, who is currently on a trip to Russia, to intervene as forces were determined to clear incriminating evidence in DDCA corruption.

Speaking to reporters on Thursday morning, hours after he was suspended by the BJP for raising corruption issue against Union Finance Minister Arun Jaitley, Azad said, *“”I want the PM to tell me what my fault is. I want specific answers. I have much to tell, but I don’t want to embarrass anyone. What is the point of attacking from the back?”*

*Azad alleged that evidence was “vanishing” from the offices of the DDCA.*

*He said, “”If there can be a raid on the Chief Minister’s office, why can’t there be raid on DDCA? The day before yesterday two boxes of documents were taken out of DDCA. Evidence is disappearing.”*

Azad’s revelations come after the Delhi chief minister, Arvind Kejriwal, had alleged that the CBI raids on his office were to save Jaitley. In an extraordinary development, the Delhi CM, had called PM Narendra Modi a ‘psychopath and coward.’


Few days later, while speaking in the assembly he had demanded Modi’s resignation for misusing the office of CBI to settle personal scores.

Talking about the letter of suspension from the party, Azad said, “The notice says that I have been suspended for anti-party activities. There is nothing specific in the charges against me. Was action taken against me because I raised corruption charges?”

Azad brushed aside the allegations that he was colluding with other party leaders particularly from the AAP.

“If they think I met other parties, then BJP should inform me which parties I met. I have been raising these issues for nine years, would I have dreamed that a party called AAP would also take up this issue?”

“PM Modi and the Margdarshak Mandal should intervene,” said Mr Azad, referring to a “mentors’ panel” of party seniors that has never met.


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679953528127791105
@Rangila Arnob exposed


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> I can understand for Mohanlal,But
> Suresh gopi and image.??...hehe..
> Who is SG?? just an over rated,who calls himself as a super star..His life in film industry is almost over,his last solo hit film was in 2005,chintamani kola case(if i am not wrong)...80% of his films are utter flops in the box office..I don't know how he got super star status??..I have never met a Malayali in my life,who is a fan of SG(though i have seen some SG fans association started by sanghis in FB recently)..anyway,i think his future is in politics...
> 
> 
> Chaganasherry is a sure bet for Mohanlal,Basically its a congress strong hold..Majority Christian and NSS votes+lakhs of his fans including ladies...



He denied it ( Mohanlal not to contest in coming Legislative Assembly Election in Kerala ) .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> He denied it ( Mohanlal not to contest in coming Legislative Assembly Election in Kerala ) .


marunadanmalayaliyill innu vanna puthiya vaartha vaayichaayirunno???...athill pulikaaran malsarikum,charchakal sajeevamaayi thanne purogamikunnu ennu..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> marunadanmalayaliyill innu vanna puthiya vaartha vaayichaayirunno???...athill pulikaaran malsarikum,charchakal sajeevamaayi thanne purogamikunnu ennu..



Checked ,there is no connection in the heading and News ,it looks like they employed our friend @Guynextdoor2 to write headings ...( mohanlal to contest from chaganasseri | ചങ്ങനാശ്ശേരിയിൽ മോഹൻലാൽ മത്സരിക്കും! അണിയറയിൽ ചർച്ചകൾ സജീവം തന്നെ; സൂപ്പർതാരത്തിന്റെ സമൂദായക്കരുത്തിലെ രാഷ്ട്രീയ പ്രവേശം കരുത്താകുന്നത് ആർക്കൊക്കെ?ഒരു സിനിമാ കഥ - MarunadanMalayali.com )

Headingum varthyumayi pula bandham pollum illa ,headingil mohan lal matsarikkum ennum ,thazhe matsarikkilla ennum ,Christmas alle adichu pampayi news ezhuthiythayirikkum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679953528127791105
> @Rangila Arnob exposed



These people are on yearly contract for their professional services rendered. 
I do not know _how_ he gets paid.
50% official and rest 50% cash, as Bollywood film stars do (mostly cash)
Arnab's tax returns will reflect all, if IT is that serious to get him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Checked ,there is no connection in the heading and News ,it looks like they employed our friend @Guynextdoor2 to write headings ...( mohanlal to contest from chaganasseri | ചങ്ങനാശ്ശേരിയിൽ മോഹൻലാൽ മത്സരിക്കും! അണിയറയിൽ ചർച്ചകൾ സജീവം തന്നെ; സൂപ്പർതാരത്തിന്റെ സമൂദായക്കരുത്തിലെ രാഷ്ട്രീയ പ്രവേശം കരുത്താകുന്നത് ആർക്കൊക്കെ?ഒരു സിനിമാ കഥ - MarunadanMalayali.com )
> 
> Headingum varthyumayi pula bandham pollum illa ,headingil mohan lal matsarikkum ennum ,thazhe matsarikkilla ennum ,Christmas alle adichu pampayi news ezhuthiythayirikkum


Nikesh kumar(reporter tv) azheekodu mandalathill LDF sthanaarthiyaayi malsarikaan saadhyatha undennum kettu...adutha thavana LDF thanne mikavaarum thoothu varum..veerante jds LDFilleku pokaanulla saadhyatha undu...koodathe RSPum..Christian votukalill kore adhikam LDF pidikkum...BJPku Nemamum Vattiyoorkavum nalla vijayasaadhyatha undu...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

After Delhi govt, now central govt wants 200% hikes in MPs' pay - Janta Ka Reporter

Where are Kejriwal hater, Beef bashing Sanghis?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

Kirti Azad says files are being taken away from #DDCA in boxes.


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Nikesh kumar(reporter tv) azheekodu mandalathill LDF sthanaarthiyaayi malsarikaan saadhyatha undennum kettu...adutha thavana LDF thanne mikavaarum thoothu varum..veerante jds LDFilleku pokaanulla saadhyatha undu...koodathe RSPum..Christian votukalill kore adhikam LDF pidikkum...BJPku Nemamum Vattiyoorkavum nalla vijayasaadhyatha undu...



Though his father represented that constituency (87)Azhikode will be a tough seat for him ,Sitting MLA is IUML's KM Shaji he defeated Govidan master last time ...Nikesh's sister contested in local body election in CPI(M) ticket and she lost ,MVR's Son/daughter image have no impact
Pinarayi will be CPI(M)'s main face during campaign and election and CM candidate So its difficult to predict LDF swoop ,CPI already registered their unhappiness ...JDU and JDS are dead horses their main strongholds are lost (mainly waynad ,kozhikode,Chittur in palakkad and some pockets in central and south kerala ) recent local body poll results show it ...I dont think Shibu baby john and prema chandran (paranari comment) will leave UDF setup ...
There is unhappiness in christian community due to the influence of muslim league in govt ,many church leaders are unhappy with chandi they blame he became a puppet in the hand of muslim league ,so probably christian vote will go to LDF this time

Nemom seat rajagopal will contest ,Vattiyoorkavu Rajesh or suresh gopi ...This time BJP have chance in 4 or 5 constituencies in TVM alone ,palakkad ,two seats in Kasargod ,kodungaloor ...etc

we can expect lot of infighting inside every political parties and parties changing sides before election ,e kalakka vellathil meen pidkkan njanglum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila




----------



## ranjeet

@Darmashkian 
Helicopter deal went to AP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Rangila said:


> These people are on yearly contract for their professional services rendered.
> I do not know _how_ he gets paid.
> 50% official and rest 50% cash, as Bollywood film stars do (mostly cash)
> Arnab's tax returns will reflect all, if IT is that serious to get him.



Its not just journalists , khaki chaddis come in many variety,for instance :-







We're trending #chaddichetan tomorrow at 9:30am , do join in

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

ranjeet said:


> @Darmashkian
> Helicopter deal went to AP.


What deal?? Any link to show, please?

Maharashtra govt bars employees from using Google Translate | mumbai | Hindustan Times 


The ban, imposed through an official notification on Monday, comes in the wake of a major embarrassment to the state government over a faulty translation of a circular for imposing sedition charges.

The circular issued on August 27, 2015, had sparked a controversy owing to its conditions required for initiating action against a person under section 124 A of Indian Penal Code (IPC) which deals with sedition.

The Devendra Fadnavis-led government, which admitted to mistakes in the Marathi version, later withdrew the circular.


----------



## Rangila

Jaitley a shameless man, hundreds of allegations against him: Ram Jethmalani - IBNLive

न्यूज प्वाइंट : कीर्ति आजाद सस्पेंड, शत्रुघ्न सिन्हा पर कार्रवाई क्यों नहीं?


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> What deal?? Any link to show, please?
> 
> Maharashtra govt bars employees from using Google Translate | mumbai | Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> The ban, imposed through an official notification on Monday, comes in the wake of a major embarrassment to the state government over a faulty translation of a circular for imposing sedition charges.
> 
> The circular issued on August 27, 2015, had sparked a controversy owing to its conditions required for initiating action against a person under section 124 A of Indian Penal Code (IPC) which deals with sedition.
> 
> The Devendra Fadnavis-led government, which admitted to mistakes in the Marathi version, later withdrew the circular.



I think he is talking about the Ka-226T deal,if true then it's a great news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Happy Governance day to all.
Happy X-Mas to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

AK unleashes an old pet dog of UPA on Jaitley





*June 25, 2014*

Why Gopal Subramanium is no Longer Running For Supreme Court Judge

Sources say the government has cited adverse inputs from the Central Bureau of Investigation on the lawyer who represented the UPA government in the 2G scam, or the alleged allocation of 2G spectrum at throwaway prices to favourites without an auction. *One of these was reportedly on his alleged meeting with a lawyer of 2G scam accused former telecom minister A Raja*. *The other referenced his alleged links to corporate lobbyist Niira Radia*, whose phone conversations with industrialists, politicians and journalists are under CBI investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sky lord

A very Merry Xmas to all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680064871644303360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680065509979586560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680068969055805441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680069725691449345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680066888118960128
@The Huskar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

BJP is coming to Power, if not prime opposition party next year in Assom.
Mark my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

#NaMoInRussia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

CorporateAffairs said:


> #NaMoInRussia



The guy is the biggest bluffer to have ever graced Indian politics - just talk talk talk talk



CorporateAffairs said:


> #NaMoInRussia



The guy is the biggest bluffer to have ever graced Indian politics - just talk talk talk talk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> he guy is the biggest bluffer to have ever graced Indian politics - just talk talk talk talk


Atleast he talks.
MMS was a silent movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Congress in its obession to destory PM Modi has played with the democracy of our country. In sucessions they have not let the Parliamen function. Objective is Sto make sure no dev happens in Modi raj.

To counter this we are trending

#CONgressDirtyPicture

Pls include all scams and sex scandals of congi leaders for full expose 

Request all Nationalists to join

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Aminroop said:


> Atleast he talks.
> MMS was a silent movie.



Burn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Aminroop said:


> Atleast he talks.
> MMS was a silent movie.


Pushpak was a Great movie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Why are they scared of DDCA probe: Arvind Kejriwal on reports of LG rejecting commission of enquiry - Janta Ka Reporter


Delhi chief minister, Arvind Kejriwal, has hit back at the Lieutenant Governor, Najeeb Jung for ‘leaking’ the letter to the media.

Speaking to reporters at an event to launch a government calendar, Kejriwal asked why Jung was ‘so scared of the enquiry.’

“What’s there to be so scared of. We are not scared of CBI, EDI or DRI, then why are they scared of an enquiry? It seems puri ki puri daal kaali hai. Lg sahab transport ghotale mein buri tarah phans rahe hain,” Kejriwal was quoted as saying.

Earlier today it had emerged that Jung had reportedly rejected the probe ordered by the Delhi government in the DDCA corruption.

According to media reports, Jung had, in a communication to the home ministry on Wednesday evening, said that the Commission of Inquiry Act, 1952 empowered only the Centre and state governments to appoint a commission of inquiry.

Since Delhi was a Union Territory and short of full statehood, a commission of inquiry ought to have been ordered in ‘concurrence of the Centre, through the LG.’

The MHA is likely to take a decision on the LG’s advice later today. Some reports quoting LG sources said that he had described the terms of reference to the DDCA probe too ‘vague.’

This is not the first time the LG has refused to approve an inquiry ordered by Arvind Kejriwal government.


In August, the LG had declared the state government’s decision to order a probe into CNG fitness scam ‘null and void.’ This had led to a standoff between the Kejriwal government and the central government led by Narendra Modi.

Corruption in DDCA has been dominating the news agenda after it emerged that the Union Finance Minister Arun Jaitley was allegedly aware of the rampant corruption in the cricket body.

On Sunday, Jaitley’s colleague and the BJP MP, Kirti Azad, had released a video, which showed a heated argument between the two. At one pont, Azad was seen accusing Jaitley of forging documents to allow proxy membership.

An embarrassed BJP had suspended Azad after repeated efforts by the party leadership failed to stop him from going ahead with the expose against Jaitley, who’s considered to be the most powerful leader in the central government after Modi.

The LG reports to central government through the MHA, which is headed by Rajnath Singh. Aam Aadmy Party, which had won 67 out of 70 seats in Delhi earlier this year has always accused LG of *working at the behest of PMO to disrupt governance in the capital.*

*No surprise from Modi puppet LG.
This was expected.*


----------



## Rangila

Actress Sadhna, 74, passes away in Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

The surgery to undone the damage done by the accident-Modi was a success, but we lost 3 patients in the process 

@Rain Man @magudi 
As I said before the election, Nitish will be at the mercy of Lalu.  Now there is no way Arun Shourie can get a ticket from the JDU.
JD(U) may lose three Rajya Sabha seats - The Economic Times

PATNA: Notwithstanding his huge electoral triumph in Bihar, chief minister *Nitish Kumar's Janata Dal (United) is in a bind over who to pick for the five Rajya Sabha seats falling vacant in July 2016. More, from the five seats the JD(U) currently has in the Upper House, its share will be down to two seats, and that too if the Congress and RJD support it. *

*Its five retiring RS members are Sharad Yadav, KC Tyagi, RCP Singh, Pavan Varma and Gulam Rasool Balyawi. JD(U) sources said apart from the five contenders for the two seats, there is talk that the party may accommodate Prashant Kishor, Nitish's strategist in the assembly polls, in the Rajya Sabha. *

While Sharad is JD(U) president, RCP Singh is a former bureaucrat close to Nitish. At the same time, Tyagi and Varma are considered the party's face in New Delhi. A senior JD(U) official said the party's strength in the Upper House will possibly reduce from 12 to nine after July while Lalu Prasad's RJD will increase to three from its current one seat in the Rajya Sabha. "_A candidate will need at least 41 votes to win a Rajya Sabha seat,_" said a source. "Since the RJD has 80 seats, it won't face much problem in getting support of two MLAs from other parties. JD(U) will fall short of 11 votes. Hence, Congress's support will be vital for the party," the source added.

The party is hoping, the source said, that the Congress would not bargain for any seat as it has just 27 MLAs and needs 14 more votes to win a seat. A senior RJD legislator said if the Congress and RJD reach a pact, JD(U) could be restricted to just one seat.

"If RJD supports a Congress candidate, the grand old party can win a seat with the help of second preference votes. Since Nitish and Lalu are enjoying bonhomie, we don't foresee such a possibility at the moment," RJD law-maker said.

Although* the BJP was crushed in the assembly elections, it will be able to ensure victory of at least one candidate as it has 53 MLAs. *

Thus, the total count of BJP members in the Rajya Sabha from Bihar will go up to five from four. When BJP and JD(U) were partners, Nitish had always prevailed on its ally and got an additional seat in the Rajya Sabha. That's the reason why JD(U) has 12 and BJP just four out of the 16 seats from Bihar. 

JD(U) spokesman Sanjay Singh said this is a sensitive matter and top functionaries will take a call at an appropriate time.

Read more at:
JD(U) may lose three Rajya Sabha seats - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Arvind Kejriwal to Arun Jaitley and PM Modi: We cooperated with CBI raids, you should also cooperate with DDCA enquiry


----------



## magudi

Aminroop said:


> Atleast he talks.
> MMS was a silent movie.



Better to be silent than talk rubbish like this :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680281063780954112


----------



## itachii

magudi said:


> Better to be silent than talk rubbish like this :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680281063780954112



bas rhyming ke liye, kuch bi bol dete hai kya ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Better to be silent than talk rubbish like this :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680281063780954112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680064871644303360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680065509979586560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680068969055805441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680069725691449345
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680066888118960128
> @The Huskar


No clear picture is seen right now.Also xams finished 2 days ago,so didn't get a chance to follow the trends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Punjab Congress leader Sukhpal Singh Khaira joins Aam Aadmi Party: AAP


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> Better to be silent than talk rubbish like this :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680281063780954112


He's right but brusque.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

8 Unknown interesting facts about the Indian Rupee

India’s nuclear industry pours its wastes into a river of death and disease | Center for Public Integrity


----------



## Darmashkian

Yo AAP so Aam aadmi that even crorepatis MLAs can't afford to pay their children's school fees


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679917222005850112

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

Epic!! 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152307862610798

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> The guy is the biggest bluffer to have ever graced Indian politics - just talk talk talk talk
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is the biggest bluffer to have ever graced Indian politics - just talk talk talk talk



Every nation always needs someone who talks good and inspires its people to grow.

He is not bluffing like some people think.

He is not doing bad considering the amount of hatred and opposition he is having from every possible quarter such as Parliament, BJP internal squabbles, Media bias, bureaucratic opposition.

People think he is a magician and save deprived Indians in 2-3 years and make us the super duper power in few years.



magudi said:


> Better to be silent than talk rubbish like this :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680281063780954112



Kya galat kaha isme?

The message is clear take up IT as Information technology and not International Terrorism.

Not sure what wrong you guys see in this?

We always have a opinion on what he does? Most of the time negative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Media reported this on 23rd... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679583535942877184
This is what happens after 2 days. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680380958814519297

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


>



@magudi yeh dekh


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


>


Proper bunch of presstitutes. Can't have a consistent stand. At times its Sangh & RSS running the show & other times it's a solo show by the PM. These guys needs to make their mind up!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Jason bourne

Barkha trolled

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680436028558061568

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Barkha trolled
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680436028558061568


Bazinga !!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> Barkha trolled
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680436028558061568


Hehehe..she is still shameless though. Never missies an opportunity to quote her book mentioning that particular incident. Watched her trying to sell it to Pakistanis in some channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

A question was asked on Quora, which was: What have you done under Modi government which you were unable to do during previous government?

One of Quora users gave a brilliant answer; *"I am discussing the policies of the ministry rather than discussing scams in those ministries"!* 

Read More here: The reply of a Quora user to a question on Narendra Modi's government is something you cannot miss.-www.veritenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

From birth certificates to death proofs, 1-page form soon for all government services - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Modi visiting Pak is a master stroke.
May be i cannot discuss here in detail but what a measure.
You rock Mr. PM. 



magudi said:


>




poor prestitutes. NaMo never gave an interview to tese scum bags. 



magudi said:


> The guy is the biggest bluffer to have ever graced Indian politics - just talk talk talk talk
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is the biggest bluffer to have ever graced Indian politics - just talk talk talk talk



Infinite times than italy bar dancer sonia, and khangress which made indians as beggars and looted India left right.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyisthelimit

Govt caps prices of another 106 drugs - Times of India

*Govt caps prices of another 106 drugs*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyisthelimit

India likely to top world’s growth chart: Harvard study - Times of India
*India likely to top world’s growth chart: Harvard study*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Ride a horse, cut pollution in Bihar: Lalu Yadav's son Tej Pratap's Eureka moment bit.ly/1OPspiqpic.twitter.com/kcBdOF7kOn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Indian Muslims answering their ISIS call?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680622344126070784
Any idea what actually might be attracting them towards ISIS?



Rangila said:


> Punjab Congress leader Sukhpal Singh Khaira joins Aam Aadmi Party: AAP



In March this year AAP wanted a probe against Sukhpal Singh Khaira in drug smuggling case ...
Allegations against Khaira should be probed: AAP | punjab | Hindustan Times

But since he already joined AAP, his honesty certificate cannot be doubted.



Jason bourne said:


> Ride a horse, cut pollution in Bihar: Lalu Yadav's son Tej Pratap's Eureka moment bit.ly/1OPspiqpic.twitter.com/kcBdOF7kOn




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680622906619998211

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jason bourne

Rangila said:


> Punjab Congress leader Sukhpal Singh Khaira joins Aam Aadmi Party: AAP




#BREAKING | 21 AAP leaders and workers from Sangrur,Punjab join Congress in presence of Capt. Amarinder Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Stopover at Lahore: PM visited Pak to promote private business interests, says Congress | The Indian Express

There is no match for Indian Opposition traitors in this world. They can stoop to any level for 2 mins MSM fame.
Manish Tiwari, Anand Sharma and Kharge with FIM disease.

Indian Railways jobs 2016: Apply online from Dec 26 | The Indian Express

*Indian Railways jobs 2016: Apply online from Dec 26*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

@Rangila kidher gaya khujli ne ddca janch me Arun jeatly ka naam nahi likha 

Wo sanjay singh FIR karvane jane vala tha kya hua 

Wo punjab vala congress leader ko aap k dariya me dubki marvake bedag kara diya ... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Has anybody noticed? PM Modi is breaking free of the Sangh ecosystem - Firstpost

lo shuru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Can somebody who is "in the know" explain the Pakistan u turn? Till Nov 22nd, the govt was doing a hard talk, since then events have moved so fast heads are still spinning....what happened in one week? 

I can't believe it is US pressure only, as India has other ways to let off steam. Did Pakistan really promise to open new trade routes? Is the PA agreeable to that? How can you trust them to follow through? 

In short....what the h3ll is going on???


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> Can somebody who is "in the know" explain the Pakistan u turn? Till Nov 22nd, the govt was doing a hard talk, since then events have moved so fast heads are still spinning....what happened in one week?
> 
> I can't believe it is US pressure only, as India has other ways to let off steam. Did Pakistan really promise to open new trade routes? Is the PA agreeable to that? How can you trust them to follow through?
> 
> In short....what the h3ll is going on???



Will have to weight and see.

Unfortunately too much stuff going on above our "pay grades" so to speak.

We will have to judge from hindsight as always

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joseph Goebbels

Sky lord said:


> Can somebody who is "in the know" explain the Pakistan u turn? Till Nov 22nd, the govt was doing a hard talk, since then events have moved so fast heads are still spinning....what happened in one week?
> 
> I can't believe it is US pressure only, as India has other ways to let off steam. Did Pakistan really promise to open new trade routes? Is the PA agreeable to that? How can you trust them to follow through?
> 
> In short....what the h3ll is going on???


before this lahore trip i thought modi was a good and non corrupt person but looks like barkha dutt was right after all modi is now corrupt like UPA and looks like nawaz sharif and sajjan jindal gave him quite a heafty 'nazraana'


----------



## Sky lord

Joseph Goebbels said:


> before this lahore trip i thought modi was a good and non corrupt person but looks like barkha dutt was right after all modi is now corrupt like UPA and looks like nawaz sharif and sajjan jindal gave him quite a heafty 'nazraana'


Common dude, you are acting like your namesake the real Goebells.....if it was Nazrana Modi was after, he could have got 10 times anything that sharif can give him at home, we have enough if our own corrupt businessmen. Even if he wanted to (which I do not believe) why not take Indian money or western commissions....who really needs Sharifs pennies? No something else is going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaunty

This is BJP Gen Secretary 

India, Pakistan and Bangladesh will reunite to form 'Akhand Bharat': Ram Madhav - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

jaunty said:


> This is BJP Gen Secretary
> 
> India, Pakistan and Bangladesh will reunite to form 'Akhand Bharat': Ram Madhav - Times of India



Sanghitard

Meanwhile a former SC judge - We must reunite: Why Pakistan, India and Bangladesh should be one country | Newslaundry



Sky lord said:


> Can somebody who is "in the know" explain the Pakistan u turn? Till Nov 22nd, the govt was doing a hard talk, since then events have moved so fast heads are still spinning....what happened in one week?
> 
> I can't believe it is US pressure only, as India has other ways to let off steam. Did Pakistan really promise to open new trade routes? Is the PA agreeable to that? How can you trust them to follow through?
> 
> In short....what the h3ll is going on???



True 

In the end what i can decipher from the then overturns of ABV and now Modi's is that :-

Practicing Hindus are cowards who can be manipulated at ease

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

magudi said:


> In the end what i can decipher from the then overturns of ABV and now Modi's is that :-
> 
> Practicing Hindus are cowards who can be manipulated at ease




Enough with the self beating! What we can see from a few months on PDF is that practicing Muslims can be manipulated, if anything even more easily, than practicing Hindus. It is the human condition, true for everyone equally.

If this is manipulation then for what benefit?

Edit - did you mean Pakistan is manipulating Modi? Or Modi is manipulating Hindus?


----------



## ranjeet

Intolerance is about to rise again. 
Shah Rukh Khan's Red Chillies Entertainments, John Abraham Entertainment Pvt. Ltd., Yash Raj Films are yet to pay professional taxes! - Bollywood News & Gossip, Movie Reviews, Trailers & Videos at Bollywoodlife.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Joseph Goebbels said:


> before this lahore trip i thought modi was a good and non corrupt person but looks like barkha dutt was right after all modi is now corrupt like UPA and looks like nawaz sharif and sajjan jindal gave him quite a heafty 'nazraana'



You are being sarcastic, right?

I can't imagine a bigger 'nazraana' that Pakistanis or Jindals alone can offer than Indian businesses or corrupts in India can without even breaking a sweat.

I suspect Modi, like many of his predecessors (ABV, MMS, IK Gujral), is after a 'Nobel' or an equivalent.

That, or he deludes himself into thinking that he can get Pakistan to do what he wants by his 'theatrics'.

All I can say is, he should brace for another disappointment while IA/IAF should prepare for another 'Kargil', come spring in the high Himalayan passes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

kadamba-warrior said:


> I *suspect Modi, like many of his predecessors (ABV, MMS, IK Gujral), is after a 'Nobel' or an equivalent.*
> 
> That, or he deludes himself into thinking that he can get Pakistan to do what he wants by his 'theatrics'.
> 
> All I can say is, he should brace for another disappointment while IA/IAF should prepare for another 'Kargil', come spring in the high Himalayan passes.



I hope not. Modi is not naive, especially after what Congress did to him for 10 years. peace with Pakistan is simply not possible, what they want is India as a dhimmi state. It is not about Kashmir alone, they want Kashmir, followed by Delhi, Agra and Lucknow and maybe some tribute sent to a swiss bank every quarter. They want to go back to some imagined Mughal empire. 

Does this mean we are going back to "talks" while they torture and kill our soldiers, pump drugs and counterfeit money into the country, finance criminal activity and protect terrorists? 

There better be a good reason for this and that reason better not be that US arm twisted!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Sky lord said:


> I hope not. Modi is not naive, especially after what Congress did to him for 10 years.



Mate, Modi already displayed his utter naivety by expecting Congress to co-operate with him for his GST/Land reform bills. Now, he has been made to eat humble pie by a party that didn't even qualify automatically for Leader of Opposition post.

He displayed his naivety again by not pursuing the corrupt from the UPA regime too (_especially Lalu and paid the price in Bihar already_). Now, the same Congress is turning back and asking why nobody from the UPA was persecuted if they were really that corrupt as was made out to be in the media. Mark my words, the Congress will go to all elections claiming to be the victim of a corruption witch-hunt.

Not only did he miss the bus to be known as tough against corruption, but also lost time to pass any important bills.

What's even worse is that he has run out of _all low-hanging fruits_ that he could harvest and not much more to give for the economy.



Sky lord said:


> Does this mean we are going back to "talks" while they torture and kill our soldiers, pump drugs and counterfeit money into the country, finance criminal activity and protect terrorists?
> 
> There better be a good reason for this and that reason better not be that US arm twisted!



I hope so too, mate. But I am totally confused as everybody else. I hope, at least Mr.Modi knows what he is doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai Bharat

Sky lord said:


> I hope not. Modi is not naive, especially after what Congress did to him for 10 years. peace with Pakistan is simply not possible, what they want is India as a dhimmi state. It is not about Kashmir alone, they want Kashmir, followed by Delhi, Agra and Lucknow and maybe some tribute sent to a swiss bank every quarter. They want to go back to some imagined Mughal empire.
> 
> Does this mean we are going back to "talks" while they torture and kill our soldiers, pump drugs and counterfeit money into the country, finance criminal activity and protect terrorists?
> 
> There better be a good reason for this and that reason better not be that US arm twisted!



Modi has been more effective than Congress ever has in isolating Pakistan.

Even the Americans are starting to turn, and Pakistan is being squeezed by Chinese business interests who see Pakistan as an easily exploitable nation like those in Africa with high interest rates and Chinese labour. Meanwhile, Modi's moves in the GCC nations, at a key time when Pakistan refused military support in Yemen, have done a lot in isolating Pakistan. 

By making such an informal visit he is de-legitimizing the Pakistani military government's role in foreign affairs. Not even the ISI knew about this one, and even the Pakistani NSA couldn't make it in time. This itself will drive a wedge between the military/intelligence in Pakistan and the civilian government, whom the military establishment will suspect as operating behind their backs. If the civilian government, rather than the military one, in Pakistan can actually get control of the nation, then things can be a lot different and a lot more easy to handle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Jai Bharat said:


> Modi has been more effective than Congress ever has in isolating Pakistan.
> 
> Even the Americans are starting to turn, and Pakistan is being squeezed by Chinese business interests who see Pakistan as an easily exploitable nation like those in Africa with high interest rates and Chinese labour. Meanwhile, Modi's moves in the GCC nations, at a key time when Pakistan refused military support in Yemen, have done a lot in isolating Pakistan.
> 
> By making such an informal visit he is de-legitimizing the Pakistani military government's role in foreign affairs. Not even the ISI knew about this one, and even the Pakistani NSA couldn't make it in time. This itself will drive a wedge between the military/intelligence in Pakistan and the civilian government, whom the military establishment will suspect as operating behind their backs. If the civilian government, rather than the military one, in Pakistan can actually get control of the nation, then things can be a lot different and a lot more easy to handle.


I hope you are right, but i don't think India is powerful enough to drive any wedges. IF that were possible Amrika would have done it long ago, they have more resources. I agree that PA is somewhat on a back foot and they don't want to do a Musharaf again at least till people have forgotten Mushy's disastrous terms. but they have a finger on a lot of pressure points of the political leadership and the media is mostly in their direct control. There is not a lot that India can do to about that....after all this is an army that has lost every war but is still boss, they know what they are doing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai Bharat

Sky lord said:


> I hope you are right, *but i don't think India is powerful *enough to drive any wedges. *IF that were possible Amrika would have done it long ago, they have more resources*. I agree that PA is somewhat on a back foot and they don't want to do a Musharaf again at least till people have forgotten Mushy's disastrous terms. but they have a finger on a lot of pressure points of the political leadership and the media is mostly in their direct control. There is not a lot that India can do to about that.



You see it is not about 'power', it is about legitimacy. All Modi did was have a cup of tea at NS's house. He ignored the military of Pakistan entirely bypassing the NSA of Pakistan as well, even though everyone full knows who runs the show in Pakistan. When America talks, they also go directly to the military government. This is a mistake. You don't do anything to legitimize the military. Pakistani military is filled with a bunch of idiots and jingos who eat up their own propaganda, that's how you end up with a 1971 and 1998 scenario. 

With a simple stopover and a cup of tea, Modi has recognized the civilian government as being the one and only legitimate outlet to engage with India. Now, even if the Pakistani military wants to talk they will have to first ask Nawaz, as he has a direct and now personal connection with Modi, where every other outlet has failed. This itself is the biggest breakthrough in the goal of normalizing relations in over a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Jai Bharat said:


> You see it is not about 'power', it is about legitimacy. All Modi did was have a cup of tea at NS's house. He ignored the military of Pakistan entirely bypassing the NSA of Pakistan as well, even though everyone full knows who runs the show in Pakistan. When America talks, they also go directly to the military government. This is a mistake. You don't do anything to legitimize the military. Pakistani military is filled with a bunch of idiots and jingos who eat up their own propaganda, that's how you end up with a 1971 and 1998 scenario.
> 
> With a simple stopover and a cup of tea, Modi has recognized the civilian government as being the one and only legitimate outlet to engage with India. Now, even if the Pakistani military wants to talk they will have to first ask Nawaz, as he has a direct and now personal connection with Modi, where every other outlet has failed. This itself is the biggest breakthrough in the goal of normalizing relations in over a decade.



Mate, these moves (Modi trying to lend legitimacy to NS by meeting him directly and bypassing the GHQ) are symbolic at best. Everybody knows that when it comes to crunch time, Pindi inserts itself in the middle while ejecting everybody else unceremoniously.

Besides, let's not forget that NS is not innocent (if not a double-headed snake) himself. He knew all too well about the Kargil attack - only eager to take credit, had it gone Pakistan's way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Jai Bharat said:


> You see it is not about 'power', it is about legitimacy. All Modi did was have a cup of tea at NS's house. He ignored the military of Pakistan entirely bypassing the NSA of Pakistan as well, even though everyone full knows who runs the show in Pakistan. When America talks, they also go directly to the military government. This is a mistake. You don't do anything to legitimize the military. Pakistani military is filled with a bunch of idiots and jingos who eat up their own propaganda, that's how you end up with a 1971 and 1998 scenario.
> 
> With a simple stopover and a cup of tea, Modi has recognized the civilian government as being the one and only legitimate outlet to engage with India. Now, even if the Pakistani military wants to talk they will have to first ask Nawaz, as he has a direct and now personal connection with Modi, where every other outlet has failed. This itself is the biggest breakthrough in the goal of normalizing relations in over a decade.


I do see the point you are making, but my gut is that PA will do whatever it takes to be an integral part of any negotiation. They cannot do another Mumbai but there are other options to finger India. It is not that they are particularly smart but they are amoral, ruthless, they own terrorists and they are not accountable to anyone

Anyway, let us wait and see, I only care about what happens to India and like you I hope Modi knows what he is doing......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> Intolerance is about to rise again.
> Shah Rukh Khan's Red Chillies Entertainments, John Abraham Entertainment Pvt. Ltd., Yash Raj Films are yet to pay professional taxes! - Bollywood News & Gossip, Movie Reviews, Trailers & Videos at Bollywoodlife.com



Rs 2500 per annum and 30 other production houses haven't paid it? Must be an oversight rather than fraud. A non issue really, send a notice and recover it.

It seems some people are trying very hard to find dirt on SRK and Aamir. They found some 700 or 800 rupees on Aamir and this on SRK. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

jaunty said:


> Rs 2500 per annum and 30 other production houses haven't paid it? Must be an oversight rather than fraud. A non issue really, send a notice and recover it.
> 
> It seems some people are trying very hard to find dirt on SRK and Aamir. They found some 700 or 800 rupees on Aamir and this on SRK. LOL




Please visit the thread more often, bhakt orgasm here is way too high at times


----------



## fsayed

magudi said:


> Please visit the thread more often, bhakt orgasm here is way too high at times


Jolt for BJP in MP civic body polls, Cong gains - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

News24online India News -News24Online - सरकारी नौकरी: नए साल पर 21 हजार 886 पदों पर होगी भर्ती

News24online India News -News24Online - अब गर्भ में नहीं मरेंगे बच्चे, हर हफ्ते डॉक्टर की आयेगी कॉल

@fsayed 
Why are my posts being reported? One can't open a new thread for every new development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

jaunty said:


> This is BJP Gen Secretary
> 
> India, Pakistan and Bangladesh will reunite to form 'Akhand Bharat': Ram Madhav - Times of India


What is this BJP fixation with Pakistan or is this a north indian thing? In one hand BJP sends everyone against sangh policy to Pakistan and then want to reunite with Pakistan. Make up your mind no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

ET:Congress journal lauds Vallabhbhai Patel, blames Jawaharlal Nehru for Kashmir and Tibet issues - Congress journal lauds Vallabhbhai Patel, blames Jawaharlal Nehru for Kashmir and Tibet issues - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

LaBong said:


> What is this BJP fixation with Pakistan or is this a north indian thing? In one hand BJP sends everyone against sangh policy to Pakistan and then want to reunite with Pakistan. Make up your mind no?



They love to troll Pakistanis just like I love to troll the Bangladeshis!!


----------



## Levina

LaBong said:


> In one hand BJP *sends everyone against sangh policy to Pakistan* and then want to reunite with Pakistan. Make up your mind no?


*RSS supports talks with Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Congress mouthpiece calls Sonia Gandhi's father a 'fascist soldier', slams Jawaharlal Nehru - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> Congress mouthpiece calls Sonia Gandhi's father a 'fascist soldier', slams Jawaharlal Nehru - Times of India



The hypocricy is that they sacked the editor and ask for Sanjay Nirupam resignation on same day for saying the reality. 

If BJP sacks then they say BJP has no internal freedom.

So much is the freedom in CONgrass internal activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> The hypocricy is that they sacked the editor and ask for Sanjay Nirupam resignation on same day for saying the reality.
> 
> If BJP sacks then they say BJP has no internal freedom.
> 
> So much is the freedom in CONgrass internal activities.


Sacked him straightaway? Not even suspension? Talk about intolerance & FOE, these guys take the biscuit. Got to see how many intellectuals, writers, journalists & editors come out to support their comrade!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> Sacked him straightaway? Not even suspension? Talk about intolerance & FOE, these guys take the biscuit. Got to see how many intellectuals, writers, journalists & editors come out to support their comrade!



"Political Vendetta & Intolerance !!" Congress Sacks Editor As Mouthpiece Criticises Sonia Gandhi, Nehru - NDTV Congress Sacks Editor As Mouthpiece Criticises Sonia Gandhi, Jawaharlal Nehru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

i dont know whats wrong in expressing an opinion about INC leaders present and past... The sacking of editor seems to suggest a behavior that no one can question or talk about INC leaders but they can question every organisation and its working.... And this is the same party who had highlighted the rising "intolerance" in teh country...

Sardar Patel was always correct and we all know tha Nehru did not heed to any one but himself.. The rest is history...

Kudos to the editor for finally publishing the truth..

Now lets see how INC comes up with lame excuses to hush it up...

But to me the editor sacking is definitely a strong sign of rising "intolerance" in the country across all political parties (not the ruling gov alone)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jason bourne said:


> "Political Vendetta & Intolerance !!" Congress Sacks Editor As Mouthpiece Criticises Sonia Gandhi, Nehru - NDTV Congress Sacks Editor As Mouthpiece Criticises Sonia Gandhi, Jawaharlal Nehru


This news won't stretch beyond today...& will only be confined to the bottom of screen as news ticker. Won't be any panel discussions, no talk about intolerance, no ganging up by journalists against this injustice. There you have it...sad reality of selective outrage!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Economy on a dawnward spiral !Jaitley still FM !

Har Har Modi 

Meanwhile in left liberal utopia :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681321332739461121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680980137714688000
Modi gone mad 

'What has war yielded, neither zameen nor jannat': What Modi told Sharifs and struck a chord - Firstpost

Firstpost Ground Report: Why Devendra Fadnavis’ bold gambit to tackle drought in Maharashtra is working - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

JanjaWeed said:


> This news won't stretch beyond today...& will only be confined to the bottom of screen as news ticker. Won't be any panel discussions, no talk about intolerance, no ganging up by journalists against this injustice. There you have it...sad reality of selective outrage!



Media is more worried about- 

#1- How such indiscipline can occur in congress ?
#2- Why is congress letting off that guy so easily ?- they should file a defamation case-



jaunty said:


> This is BJP Gen Secretary
> 
> India, Pakistan and Bangladesh will reunite to form 'Akhand Bharat': Ram Madhav - Times of India



United India-Pakistan-Bangladesh is a goal for both RSS and Socialist parties of India- Dr- Lohia openly spoke about that-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Media is more worried about-
> 
> #1- How such indiscipline can occur in congress ?
> #2- Why is congress letting off that guy so easily ?- they should file a defamation case-


& investigation into how they managed to use RSS dictionary for ant-Sonia rant! Media seems to portray as if some wrong has been done to Gandhi family & congress. Pathetic...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=948767581825387

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

magudi said:


> Economy on a dawnward spiral !Jaitley still FM !



NaMo has to shift AJ, if not the govt goes down along with him.

Sickening to see few of us (or may be with fake flags) comparing with Pakistan in other threads?
You see its the typical khangress mindset. Not able to come out of it?
China is our challenger now.
Dont stop untill we compete with China in each and every area.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

This is just the beginning: 
The year in Indian politics: Despite Bihar wallop, Modi going strong, Pak stopover is cherry on top - Firstpost


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> & investigation into how they managed to use RSS dictionary for ant-Sonia rant! Media seems to portray as if some wrong has been done to Gandhi family & congress. Pathetic...



Look below the NDTV article not a single word is mentioned about what the congress chutiya has said will they do the same when it is a BJP member?

Tension Flares In Assam Over Controversial Comment Against Smriti Irani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

After PM Narendra Modi, Sonia Gandhi and CPM's Sitaram Yechury to visit Sivagiri Mutt - The Economic Times

@Marxist @nair @SrNair @Aminroop

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> After PM Narendra Modi, Sonia Gandhi and CPM's Sitaram Yechury to visit Sivagiri Mutt - The Economic Times
> 
> @Marxist @nair @SrNair @Aminroop



Sonia gandhi's plan was decided before Modi's,


----------



## magudi

#modinomics #harharmodi

Declining exports, few jobs, falling rupee: Is this growth, Arun Jaitley?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Parul poka poka !


----------



## Parul

Robinhood Pandey said:


> @Parul poka poka !



It's Tauba Tauba these days. 

Aur kaisa hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Parul said:


> It's Tauba Tauba these days.



Welcome back..... not seen you for a very long time?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> It's Tauba Tauba these days.
> 
> Aur kaisa hai?



Thik hu , april me shadi hai 

Tu kaha hai aaj kal ?



nair said:


> Welcome back..... not seen you for a very long time?



Ye dekho,

Mai mahino tak gayab raha kabhi puchha tak nahi

Mrs. Nair ko yaha bulana padega :/


----------



## nair

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Ye dekho,
> 
> Mai mahino tak gayab raha kabhi puchha tak nahi
> 
> Mrs. Nair ko yaha bulana padega :/





Aapse kal bath huva tha na????? 

Pehle thum Shaadi kar Uske baad Bathatha hoon....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

nair said:


> Welcome back..... not seen you for a very long time?



Thanks. I was busy with Personal & Professional life. 

How's life treating you?

Congratulations on becoming a Marty. 



Robinhood Pandey said:


> Thik hu , april me shadi hai
> 
> Tu kaha hai aaj kal ?



Office walo nay Australia Export kar diya hai. I'm back in India for few days & back here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Parul said:


> Congratulations on becoming a Marty.


What is that?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nair said:


> What is that?


Martyr i guess


----------



## nair

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Martyr i guess



In that sense i have achieved martyrdom 8 years back....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nair said:


> In that sense i have achieved martyrdom 8 years back....


Good going bade bhai,

My cousin is crying within a year of married life


----------



## noksss

Railways’ bullet response to your woes on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Good going bade bhai,
> 
> My cousin is crying within a year of married life



Koyi nahi, Aadat hojayega aur rona band karega


----------



## Parul

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Good going bade bhai,
> 
> My cousin is crying within a year of married life



My real brother will start crying from January. 



nair said:


> What is that?


Spell check error.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Jungle Raj? One more engineer’s dead body found in Bihar | india | Hindustan Times


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> After PM Narendra Modi, Sonia Gandhi and CPM's Sitaram Yechury to visit Sivagiri Mutt - The Economic Times
> 
> @Marxist @nair @SrNair @Aminroop



its part of Decades old fight between the Shivagiri mutt and SNDP union ,And they were also unhappy with BJP state leadership for not helping them to invite central ministers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> its part of Decades old fight between the Shivagiri mutt and SNDP union ,And they were also unhappy with BJP state leadership for not helping them to invite central ministers



Infact they ignored the request of Modi's visit by the Math......I think BJP is planning to reorganise their leadership in Kerala, "Suerndran saghavu" will be out for sure......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> After PM Narendra Modi, Sonia Gandhi and CPM's Sitaram Yechury to visit Sivagiri Mutt - The Economic Times
> 
> @Marxist @nair @SrNair @Aminroop


Lolzzz
What is this supposed to be???
Appeasement of lower castes??? 

I must say Modi has a Midas touch- whichever place he visits gets more tourists and VVIP guests. Lol



nair said:


> Sonia gandhi's plan was decided before Modi's,


She could have visited the place when she was invited to the mutt in 2012-2013,while they were still in power .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

The proposal from the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government to try the odd-even scheme for private car usage in Delhi, from January 1-15, has been a topic of intense debate. The scheme has been projected as a measure for controlling environmental pollution in the capital; however, as the details emerge, it appears to be ‘*odd-even scheming’ to gain control over Delhi Police.* Several indicators point to the rotten plank and contaminated building blocks used for developing the scheme.
*First, many expert studies have concluded that vehicles account for only about 25% of air pollution in the capital.* Further, within the pollution attributable to vehicles, the share of commercial vehicles and two-wheelers is fairly large, and private cars may be responsible for merely a tenth of the total air pollution. *After allowing for various exclusions from the proposed odd-even scheme, cars of non-VIP males may be causing only around 7% of Delhi’s air pollution.*
In such a scenario—excluding the fraudsters who may switch their number plates ending with an odd number to even or vice-versa or fix a fake CNG sticker on their vehicles—if half the target cars have to be off the roads from 8.00 am to 8.00 pm, it is only natural that owners of those cars would increase their car usage outside the restricted hours and increase pollution during that period. Others may use taxis or three-wheelers and add to the pollution due to additional running of those vehicles. *Thus, the net effect of the odd-even car scheme on city’s air pollution is likely to be less than 3%. Why spend so much time and energy on a scheme that is may have a marginal impact on air pollution?*
Second, if pollution is indeed a concern, why not target those who run their vehicles without valid PUC (pollution under control) certificates? If the data of all PUC vehicles is centrally available, why not develop an app for the police to check PUC status of cars in all parking lots and slap a fine of, say, R2,000 on defaulters or impound those vehicles? If the pollution checking apparatus at PUC centres is not functional, not calibrated or if the centres are issuing bogus certificates, why not punish those involved? Why not nab fuel adulterators for harmful emissions and worsening effects of pollution? Why not get rid of road encroachments and work on better traffic management to reduce vehicle idling at jams and reduce pollution? Well, none of these measures may provide any political mileage.
Third, the AAP seems to strongly believe in George Bernard Shaw’s quote: “A government that robs Peter to pay Paul can always depend on the support of Paul.” Therefore, the odd-even scheme only targets car owners. It aims to free the road space from non-VIP males and make it available to those who don’t own cars. The AAP appears to think that car owners fall outside their constituency. Further, auto/taxi drivers seem dearer to the AAP than those working as drivers of private cars. What will the drivers of even numbered cars do on odd dates? Will they get paid for those days?
*Fourth, the scheme is being run when all the schools are closed. In fact, school holidays have been extended to cover the trial period. This may allow the AAP to make misleading claims for reduction in pollution as a result of the odd-even scheme, just the way they have done for car-free days on October 22 and November 22, which were both holidays.*
Fifth, a scheme that may reduce pollution marginally has been given a lot of publicity and it has been deliberately made difficult for implementation by putting a steep fine of R2,000. *The quantum of fine has been designed to induce negotiations on the roadside so that the AAP can start sounding the trumpets and beating the drums of corruption.
Finally the ulterior motive. The AAP perhaps thinks that it benefits much more from failure of the odd-even scheme than from its success. When the scheme fails, the AAP may entirely blame it on the lack of implementation support from the police and try to make a case for gaining control of Delhi Police. Isn’t that odd-even scheming?*

Odd-even bluff? - Yahoo India Finance

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

'I told PM Narendra Modi, I am like your child, please guide me. He remained silent': Arvind Kejriwal | Zee News


*'I told PM Narendra Modi, I am like your child, please guide me. He remained silent': Arvind Kejriwal *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> Look below the NDTV article not a single word is mentioned about what the congress chutiya has said will they do the same when it is a BJP member?
> 
> Tension Flares In Assam Over Controversial Comment Against Smriti Irani


Couple of engineers shot dead in Bihar,, jungle raaj is back in the land of 'secular' den. Media seems to be going soft on it. 

Congress' mouthpiece exposes rot within.. instead of discussing the contents media seems to portray dynasty as the victim of conspiracy! 

Selective outrage seems to be order of the day for MSM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

magudi said:


> After PM Narendra Modi, Sonia Gandhi and CPM's Sitaram Yechury to visit Sivagiri Mutt - The Economic Times
> 
> @Marxist @nair @SrNair @Aminroop




So much for Communism 



IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 283425



And did you actually think that BJP/RSS are saints in there ?
No dude .A reply can see within few days.



Aminroop said:


> Lolzzz
> What is this supposed to be???
> Appeasement of lower castes???
> 
> I must say Modi has a Midas touch- whichever place he visits gets more tourists and VVIP guests. Lol
> 
> 
> She could have visited the place when she was invited to the mutt in 2012-2013,while they were still in power .



I would say ,pathetic situation of the CPM in India .Communism rejects any type of casteism ,religion etc and in here they are visiting such places .What a weird communism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

SrNair said:


> I would say ,pathetic situation of the CPM in India .*Communism rejects any type of casteism* ,religion etc and in here they are visiting such places .What a weird communism




Yeah right, find me a Dalit polit Beuro member pls ?


----------



## Sky lord

PM Modi and Parliament on Lashkar's radar, alert issued : India, News - India Today


A return gift for Modi from Pakistan for his visit.

Where was the need to poke this snake ? Why do Indians never learn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Sky lord said:


> PM Modi and Parliament on Lashkar's radar, alert issued : India, News - India Today
> 
> 
> A return gift for Modi from Pakistan for his visit.
> 
> Where was the need to poke this snake ? Why do Indians never learn!



Hope Modi recites his Mrityunjayam daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> 'I told PM Narendra Modi, I am like your child, please guide me. He remained silent': Arvind Kejriwal | Zee News
> 
> 
> *'I told PM Narendra Modi, I am like your child, please guide me. He remained silent': Arvind Kejriwal *


sala kisi ko bhi baap bana leta hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Robinhood Pandey said:


> april me shadi hai



Congrats!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

3 techies killed in 4 days in Bihar; Lalu Prasad says attempt to discredit state government - Times of India

Bihari's must be loving this so much.

Hope they get a good dose till 2019.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Rain Man said:


> Congrats!!


Haha

Shukriya Dada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Starting March, just dial 9 when in distress - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Robinhood Pandey said:


> , april me shadi hai
> /


Fir se check kar le honewali se. Pehla tarik toh nahi bataya na usne?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Fir se check kar le honewali se. Pehla tarik toh nahi bataya na usne?


Date fix hona baki abhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Date fix hona baki abhi


Teek hai fir..badahi hon! Ek tarik ko hota toh hum aa jaate. Baaki pura mahina bahut biji hai hum!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Teek hai fir..badahi hon! Ek tarik ko hota toh hum aa jaate. Baaki pura mahina bahut biji hai hum!


Mera bas chale mai kal kar lu.

Almost 2 sal lage sabko manate manate.

Intercaste marriages are not so easy in UP bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Mera bas chale mai kal kar lu.
> 
> Almost 2 sal lage sabko manate manate.
> 
> Intercaste marriages are not so easy in UP bhai


Chalo..der se hi sahi. God bless you both. Look after yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

One good thing for husbands.. The only advantage





PS dont get scared.. Get married .. (_pls feel my pain too.. lets share the pain !!!_)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyisthelimit

Defence Make in India on a roll: Boeing & Tata announce manufacturing partnership including drones

Good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

News abt toilets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682033356112986113










---------------------------------
WTF is that ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

*After a drubbing in Bihar in November, Prime Minister Narendra Modi wants to overhaul his cabinet to weed out underperformers and improve his government's image. Problem is, several sources said, he can't find the right replacements.*

As New Delhi buzzes with speculation about changes in several ministries, senior members of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and a close aide to Modi said some changes could come early next year but the talent pool was too shallow to engineer a major revamp.

Pressure is mounting on Modi to revive his party's fortunes. Nearly two years after he swept to power on a promise of jobs and growth, the shine is coming off - reforms to revive investment have withered and the economy is stuttering. Rural distress has grown after two successive droughts.

*"The challenge is to identify the right candidates who can deliver fast-paced reforms and policies in their work sphere," the Prime Minister's aide said.*

*Articulate and suave, finance minister Arun Jaitley has been considered for the defence portfolio, another high-profile role that is crucial to Modi's geopolitical ambitions and plans to boost Indian industry. But there was no one to take Jaitley's place in finance, the sources said.*
A spokesman for Modi declined to comment.
An official in Jaitley's office said they didn't have any knowledge of a possible reshuffle.
*Modi tends to keep such decisions close to his chest, and the sources said the final decision lay with the prime minister*. They added that he has yet to make up his mind on the changes, and that nothing has been confirmed.
Another close aide to the Prime Minister dismissed talk of a reshuffle as speculation, saying it had no basis.

*DEARTH OF TALENT* 

* The problem with the government's search for talent is that Modi's administration is loath to tap people who are associated with other ideologies, such as liberals or the left. *

At the same time, the right-wing intelligentsia has not developed after decades of rule by the centrist Congress party, under which liberal institutions flourished. 

"Compared to the Congress, we have a smaller talent pool and less exposure, but it's only a matter of time that we expand our base," BJP vice-president Vinay Sahasrabuddhe said. 

* He said Modi has "embarked on the process of fine-tuning the government machinery and also send a concrete signal that inefficiency will be checked."*

BJP's defeat in Bihar state polls earlier this year led to calls from within the party and the Hindu group that is its ideological parent, the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), to remove ministers and party officials who failed to deliver.
Although a general election is not due until 2019, the government's fortunes will depend on upcoming provincial polls, including an election in bellwether Uttar Pradesh state in 2017.

Top RSS and BJP leaders are expected to meet in New Delhi in the second week of January, where these issues are likely to be discussed.
A revamp is also expected to send the message that Modi will not tolerate remarks by ministers that fan intolerance against minorities.

*Junior ministers Giriraj Singh and Niranjan Jyoti could be removed after they made public remarks construed as anti-minority, the sources said. Singh's and Jyoti's offices said they have no information about Modi's reshuffle plans.*

Some ministers are also looking for a change. *Foreign minister Sushma Swaraj has asked to be moved to a portfolio with a more domestic focus, the sources said.* 

Swaraj's office said they will not comment about her plans. 
Road transport minister Nitin Gadkari was offered additional charge of the agriculture ministry, but he declined saying he already had too big a job, the sources said. 

A source in Gadkari's office declined to comment, calling it a "hypothetical question." 

* Modi is looking to the RSS and may go further afield in southern and northeastern states to find new, lesser-known faces to bring to his government, his aide said. That would also give his cabinet a more pan-India feel, the aide said.*

Modi can't find people for his Cabinet revamp plan - Times of India

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Rain Man @Aminroop @Bang Galore @Marxist 

So looks like Jaitely will be moved out of finance and someone will be replaced . As the article states modi took the Bihar defeat seriously and moving jaitely out of finance is a good thing but a good PR manager for the government is the need of the hour not sure what modi is doing for that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nair saab

noksss said:


> *After a drubbing in Bihar in November, Prime Minister Narendra Modi wants to overhaul his cabinet to weed out underperformers and improve his government's image. Problem is, several sources said, he can't find the right replacements.*
> 
> As New Delhi buzzes with speculation about changes in several ministries, senior members of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and a close aide to Modi said some changes could come early next year but the talent pool was too shallow to engineer a major revamp.
> 
> Pressure is mounting on Modi to revive his party's fortunes. Nearly two years after he swept to power on a promise of jobs and growth, the shine is coming off - reforms to revive investment have withered and the economy is stuttering. Rural distress has grown after two successive droughts.
> 
> *"The challenge is to identify the right candidates who can deliver fast-paced reforms and policies in their work sphere," the Prime Minister's aide said.*
> 
> *Articulate and suave, finance minister Arun Jaitley has been considered for the defence portfolio, another high-profile role that is crucial to Modi's geopolitical ambitions and plans to boost Indian industry. But there was no one to take Jaitley's place in finance, the sources said.*
> A spokesman for Modi declined to comment.
> An official in Jaitley's office said they didn't have any knowledge of a possible reshuffle.
> *Modi tends to keep such decisions close to his chest, and the sources said the final decision lay with the prime minister*. They added that he has yet to make up his mind on the changes, and that nothing has been confirmed.
> Another close aide to the Prime Minister dismissed talk of a reshuffle as speculation, saying it had no basis.
> 
> *DEARTH OF TALENT*
> 
> * The problem with the government's search for talent is that Modi's administration is loath to tap people who are associated with other ideologies, such as liberals or the left. *
> 
> At the same time, the right-wing intelligentsia has not developed after decades of rule by the centrist Congress party, under which liberal institutions flourished.
> 
> "Compared to the Congress, we have a smaller talent pool and less exposure, but it's only a matter of time that we expand our base," BJP vice-president Vinay Sahasrabuddhe said.
> 
> * He said Modi has "embarked on the process of fine-tuning the government machinery and also send a concrete signal that inefficiency will be checked."*
> 
> BJP's defeat in Bihar state polls earlier this year led to calls from within the party and the Hindu group that is its ideological parent, the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), to remove ministers and party officials who failed to deliver.
> Although a general election is not due until 2019, the government's fortunes will depend on upcoming provincial polls, including an election in bellwether Uttar Pradesh state in 2017.
> 
> Top RSS and BJP leaders are expected to meet in New Delhi in the second week of January, where these issues are likely to be discussed.
> A revamp is also expected to send the message that Modi will not tolerate remarks by ministers that fan intolerance against minorities.
> 
> *Junior ministers Giriraj Singh and Niranjan Jyoti could be removed after they made public remarks construed as anti-minority, the sources said. Singh's and Jyoti's offices said they have no information about Modi's reshuffle plans.*
> 
> Some ministers are also looking for a change. *Foreign minister Sushma Swaraj has asked to be moved to a portfolio with a more domestic focus, the sources said.*
> 
> Swaraj's office said they will not comment about her plans.
> Road transport minister Nitin Gadkari was offered additional charge of the agriculture ministry, but he declined saying he already had too big a job, the sources said.
> 
> A source in Gadkari's office declined to comment, calling it a "hypothetical question."
> 
> * Modi is looking to the RSS and may go further afield in southern and northeastern states to find new, lesser-known faces to bring to his government, his aide said. That would also give his cabinet a more pan-India feel, the aide said.*
> 
> Modi can't find people for his Cabinet revamp plan - Times of India
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Rain Man @Aminroop @Bang Galore @Marxist
> 
> So looks like Jaitely will be moved out of finance and someone will be replaced . As the article states modi took the Bihar defeat seriously and moving jaitely out of finance is a good thing but a good PR manager for the government is the need of the hour not sure what modi is doing for that ?


I say Bring in Swami ... If not reviving Economy atleast he will put Sonia and Company in Prison with finance ministerial power... Sonia will surely flee India if she hears news like these ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

noksss said:


> *After a drubbing in Bihar in November, Prime Minister Narendra Modi wants to overhaul his cabinet to weed out underperformers and improve his government's image. Problem is, several sources said, he can't find the right replacements.*
> 
> As New Delhi buzzes with speculation about changes in several ministries, senior members of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and a close aide to Modi said some changes could come early next year but the talent pool was too shallow to engineer a major revamp.
> 
> Pressure is mounting on Modi to revive his party's fortunes. Nearly two years after he swept to power on a promise of jobs and growth, the shine is coming off - reforms to revive investment have withered and the economy is stuttering. Rural distress has grown after two successive droughts.
> 
> *"The challenge is to identify the right candidates who can deliver fast-paced reforms and policies in their work sphere," the Prime Minister's aide said.*
> 
> *Articulate and suave, finance minister Arun Jaitley has been considered for the defence portfolio, another high-profile role that is crucial to Modi's geopolitical ambitions and plans to boost Indian industry. But there was no one to take Jaitley's place in finance, the sources said.*
> A spokesman for Modi declined to comment.
> An official in Jaitley's office said they didn't have any knowledge of a possible reshuffle.
> *Modi tends to keep such decisions close to his chest, and the sources said the final decision lay with the prime minister*. They added that he has yet to make up his mind on the changes, and that nothing has been confirmed.
> Another close aide to the Prime Minister dismissed talk of a reshuffle as speculation, saying it had no basis.
> 
> *DEARTH OF TALENT*
> 
> * The problem with the government's search for talent is that Modi's administration is loath to tap people who are associated with other ideologies, such as liberals or the left. *
> 
> At the same time, the right-wing intelligentsia has not developed after decades of rule by the centrist Congress party, under which liberal institutions flourished.
> 
> "Compared to the Congress, we have a smaller talent pool and less exposure, but it's only a matter of time that we expand our base," BJP vice-president Vinay Sahasrabuddhe said.
> 
> * He said Modi has "embarked on the process of fine-tuning the government machinery and also send a concrete signal that inefficiency will be checked."*
> 
> BJP's defeat in Bihar state polls earlier this year led to calls from within the party and the Hindu group that is its ideological parent, the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), to remove ministers and party officials who failed to deliver.
> Although a general election is not due until 2019, the government's fortunes will depend on upcoming provincial polls, including an election in bellwether Uttar Pradesh state in 2017.
> 
> Top RSS and BJP leaders are expected to meet in New Delhi in the second week of January, where these issues are likely to be discussed.
> A revamp is also expected to send the message that Modi will not tolerate remarks by ministers that fan intolerance against minorities.
> 
> *Junior ministers Giriraj Singh and Niranjan Jyoti could be removed after they made public remarks construed as anti-minority, the sources said. Singh's and Jyoti's offices said they have no information about Modi's reshuffle plans.*
> 
> Some ministers are also looking for a change. *Foreign minister Sushma Swaraj has asked to be moved to a portfolio with a more domestic focus, the sources said.*
> 
> Swaraj's office said they will not comment about her plans.
> Road transport minister Nitin Gadkari was offered additional charge of the agriculture ministry, but he declined saying he already had too big a job, the sources said.
> 
> A source in Gadkari's office declined to comment, calling it a "hypothetical question."
> 
> * Modi is looking to the RSS and may go further afield in southern and northeastern states to find new, lesser-known faces to bring to his government, his aide said. That would also give his cabinet a more pan-India feel, the aide said.*
> 
> Modi can't find people for his Cabinet revamp plan - Times of India
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Rain Man @Aminroop @Bang Galore @Marxist
> 
> So looks like Jaitely will be moved out of finance and someone will be replaced . As the article states modi took the Bihar defeat seriously and moving jaitely out of finance is a good thing but a good PR manager for the government is the need of the hour not sure what modi is doing for that ?




Ghanta early next year 

Do it now


----------



## noksss

Nair saab said:


> I say Bring in Swami ... If not reviving Economy atleast he will put Sonia and Company in Prison with finance ministerial power... Sonia will surely flee India if she hears news like these ...



Let Swamy be the law minister we need an innovative person like Arun shourie to be in finance not sure how modi is going to get someone like that . If the report is to be believed if Jaitely is moved to Defence where would Manohar Parrikar go ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> *After a drubbing in Bihar in November, Prime Minister Narendra Modi wants to overhaul his cabinet to weed out underperformers and improve his government's image. Problem is, several sources said, he can't find the right replacements.*
> 
> As New Delhi buzzes with speculation about changes in several ministries, senior members of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and a close aide to Modi said some changes could come early next year but the talent pool was too shallow to engineer a major revamp.
> 
> Pressure is mounting on Modi to revive his party's fortunes. Nearly two years after he swept to power on a promise of jobs and growth, the shine is coming off - reforms to revive investment have withered and the economy is stuttering. Rural distress has grown after two successive droughts.
> 
> *"The challenge is to identify the right candidates who can deliver fast-paced reforms and policies in their work sphere," the Prime Minister's aide said.*
> 
> *Articulate and suave, finance minister Arun Jaitley has been considered for the defence portfolio, another high-profile role that is crucial to Modi's geopolitical ambitions and plans to boost Indian industry. But there was no one to take Jaitley's place in finance, the sources said.*
> A spokesman for Modi declined to comment.
> An official in Jaitley's office said they didn't have any knowledge of a possible reshuffle.
> *Modi tends to keep such decisions close to his chest, and the sources said the final decision lay with the prime minister*. They added that he has yet to make up his mind on the changes, and that nothing has been confirmed.
> Another close aide to the Prime Minister dismissed talk of a reshuffle as speculation, saying it had no basis.
> 
> *DEARTH OF TALENT*
> 
> * The problem with the government's search for talent is that Modi's administration is loath to tap people who are associated with other ideologies, such as liberals or the left. *
> 
> At the same time, the right-wing intelligentsia has not developed after decades of rule by the centrist Congress party, under which liberal institutions flourished.
> 
> "Compared to the Congress, we have a smaller talent pool and less exposure, but it's only a matter of time that we expand our base," BJP vice-president Vinay Sahasrabuddhe said.
> 
> * He said Modi has "embarked on the process of fine-tuning the government machinery and also send a concrete signal that inefficiency will be checked."*
> 
> BJP's defeat in Bihar state polls earlier this year led to calls from within the party and the Hindu group that is its ideological parent, the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), to remove ministers and party officials who failed to deliver.
> Although a general election is not due until 2019, the government's fortunes will depend on upcoming provincial polls, including an election in bellwether Uttar Pradesh state in 2017.
> 
> Top RSS and BJP leaders are expected to meet in New Delhi in the second week of January, where these issues are likely to be discussed.
> A revamp is also expected to send the message that Modi will not tolerate remarks by ministers that fan intolerance against minorities.
> 
> *Junior ministers Giriraj Singh and Niranjan Jyoti could be removed after they made public remarks construed as anti-minority, the sources said. Singh's and Jyoti's offices said they have no information about Modi's reshuffle plans.*
> 
> Some ministers are also looking for a change. *Foreign minister Sushma Swaraj has asked to be moved to a portfolio with a more domestic focus, the sources said.*
> 
> Swaraj's office said they will not comment about her plans.
> Road transport minister Nitin Gadkari was offered additional charge of the agriculture ministry, but he declined saying he already had too big a job, the sources said.
> 
> A source in Gadkari's office declined to comment, calling it a "hypothetical question."
> 
> * Modi is looking to the RSS and may go further afield in southern and northeastern states to find new, lesser-known faces to bring to his government, his aide said. That would also give his cabinet a more pan-India feel, the aide said.*
> 
> Modi can't find people for his Cabinet revamp plan - Times of India
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Rain Man @Aminroop @Bang Galore @Marxist
> 
> So looks like Jaitely will be moved out of finance and someone will be replaced . As the article states modi took the Bihar defeat seriously and moving jaitely out of finance is a good thing but a good PR manager for the government is the need of the hour not sure what modi is doing for that ?


Get some technocrats.. make 'em RS MPs & give them ministries which requires urgent replacements. Job done! I know easier said than done.. then again tough situations requires tough actions! You don't have excuses of coalition compulsion & all that kinda hurdles. With this kind of mandate if Modi is unable to put right people at the right place now, he is never going to do it in the future!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Nair saab said:


> I say Bring in Swami ... If not reviving Economy atleast he will put Sonia and Company in Prison with finance ministerial power... Sonia will surely flee India if she hears news like these ...




Last thing clown modi needs in a cabinet full of illiterate clowns is a super clown.


----------



## magudi

DDCA probe or Nuremberg trial? Gopal Subramanium may well have demanded an aircraft carrier and Interpol - Firstpost


----------



## IndoCarib

At this rate AK will soon hold the Limca record for having highest number of defamation cases 

DDCA to file defamation case against Arvind Kejriwal and Kirti Azad - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Extremely reliable sources inform that @mirkhan has been booted out of @snapdeal #aamirbootedout 
WE WON

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dray

noksss said:


> *After a drubbing in Bihar in November, Prime Minister Narendra Modi wants to overhaul his cabinet to weed out underperformers and improve his government's image. Problem is, several sources said, he can't find the right replacements.*
> 
> As New Delhi buzzes with speculation about changes in several ministries, senior members of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and a close aide to Modi said some changes could come early next year but the talent pool was too shallow to engineer a major revamp.
> 
> Pressure is mounting on Modi to revive his party's fortunes. Nearly two years after he swept to power on a promise of jobs and growth, the shine is coming off - reforms to revive investment have withered and the economy is stuttering. Rural distress has grown after two successive droughts.
> 
> *"The challenge is to identify the right candidates who can deliver fast-paced reforms and policies in their work sphere," the Prime Minister's aide said.*
> 
> *Articulate and suave, finance minister Arun Jaitley has been considered for the defence portfolio, another high-profile role that is crucial to Modi's geopolitical ambitions and plans to boost Indian industry. But there was no one to take Jaitley's place in finance, the sources said.*
> A spokesman for Modi declined to comment.
> An official in Jaitley's office said they didn't have any knowledge of a possible reshuffle.
> *Modi tends to keep such decisions close to his chest, and the sources said the final decision lay with the prime minister*. They added that he has yet to make up his mind on the changes, and that nothing has been confirmed.
> Another close aide to the Prime Minister dismissed talk of a reshuffle as speculation, saying it had no basis.
> 
> *DEARTH OF TALENT*
> 
> * The problem with the government's search for talent is that Modi's administration is loath to tap people who are associated with other ideologies, such as liberals or the left. *
> 
> At the same time, the right-wing intelligentsia has not developed after decades of rule by the centrist Congress party, under which liberal institutions flourished.
> 
> "Compared to the Congress, we have a smaller talent pool and less exposure, but it's only a matter of time that we expand our base," BJP vice-president Vinay Sahasrabuddhe said.
> 
> * He said Modi has "embarked on the process of fine-tuning the government machinery and also send a concrete signal that inefficiency will be checked."*
> 
> BJP's defeat in Bihar state polls earlier this year led to calls from within the party and the Hindu group that is its ideological parent, the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), to remove ministers and party officials who failed to deliver.
> Although a general election is not due until 2019, the government's fortunes will depend on upcoming provincial polls, including an election in bellwether Uttar Pradesh state in 2017.
> 
> Top RSS and BJP leaders are expected to meet in New Delhi in the second week of January, where these issues are likely to be discussed.
> A revamp is also expected to send the message that Modi will not tolerate remarks by ministers that fan intolerance against minorities.
> 
> *Junior ministers Giriraj Singh and Niranjan Jyoti could be removed after they made public remarks construed as anti-minority, the sources said. Singh's and Jyoti's offices said they have no information about Modi's reshuffle plans.*
> 
> Some ministers are also looking for a change. *Foreign minister Sushma Swaraj has asked to be moved to a portfolio with a more domestic focus, the sources said.*
> 
> Swaraj's office said they will not comment about her plans.
> Road transport minister Nitin Gadkari was offered additional charge of the agriculture ministry, but he declined saying he already had too big a job, the sources said.
> 
> A source in Gadkari's office declined to comment, calling it a "hypothetical question."
> 
> * Modi is looking to the RSS and may go further afield in southern and northeastern states to find new, lesser-known faces to bring to his government, his aide said. That would also give his cabinet a more pan-India feel, the aide said.*
> 
> Modi can't find people for his Cabinet revamp plan - Times of India
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Rain Man @Aminroop @Bang Galore @Marxist
> 
> So looks like Jaitely will be moved out of finance and someone will be replaced . As the article states modi took the Bihar defeat seriously and moving jaitely out of finance is a good thing but a good PR manager for the government is the need of the hour not sure what modi is doing for that ?



We have seen how Congress has run the show with plenty of 'talents', so let's not talk about talent here, more often than not people with dedication to work, confidence and sound decision making ability triumph over talents. BJP certainly has credible people to take up the important roles, they are in power in many important states not for nothing. I am only curious to know if Modi would take any of the old guns now, that will silence the opposition within the party and add some more experience to the cabinet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Waha re upar wale teri maya...
Jiski duniya Leti h vo bhi kisi ki le rha h..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Jason bourne said:


> Extremely reliable sources inform that @mirkhan has been booted out of @snapdeal #aamirbootedout
> WE WON



Barkha got topic for this weeks we the people


----------



## noksss

Rain Man said:


> We have seen how Congress has run the show with plenty of 'talents', so let's not talk about talent here, more often than not people with dedication to work, confidence and sound decision making ability triumph over talents. BJP certainly has credible people to take up the important roles, they are in power in many important states not for nothing. I am only curious to know if Modi would take any of the old guns now, that will silence the opposition within the party and add some more experience to the cabinet.



Congress of course had talent but non of that talent had a free hand ever thing needs the Italian lady's approval. But in modi's cabinet see what talented people like Suresh Prabhu,Piyush goyal, Nitin Gadkari, Manohar Parrikar, sushma and Smriti is doing Just imaging these guys under UPA they will all be sitting ducks . So the need of the hour is a Good PR manager for the government and an innovative ,out of box thinking person in finance . Comeon buddy i cant imagine Advani , MM joshi kinds in the cabinet post even though i agree with you on including arun shourie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Rain Man said:


> We have seen how Congress has run the show with plenty of 'talents', so let's not talk about talent here, more often than not people with dedication to work, confidence and sound decision making ability triumph over talents. BJP certainly has credible people to take up the important roles, they are in power in many important states not for nothing. I am only curious to know if Modi would take any of the old guns now, that will silence the opposition within the party and add some more experience to the cabinet.



Modi is loosing sheen with every passing minute he has *he who must not be named* as FM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Ghanta early next year
> 
> Do it now



I think the news about dearth of talent is true



magudi said:


> Last thing clown modi needs in a cabinet full of illiterate clowns is a super clown.



Agreed Arun Shorie will be a better candidate


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> I think the news about dearth of talent is true



I am here and free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

noksss said:


> Comeon buddy i cant imagine Advani , MM joshi kinds in the cabinet post even though i agree with you on including arun shourie



I certainly wasn't thinking about Advani or Joshi!  But Arun Shourie maybe..



magudi said:


> Modi is loosing sheen with every passing minute he has *he who must not be named* as FM.



Jaitley could have been bolder as FM..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

JanjaWeed said:


> Get some technocrats.. make 'em RS MPs & give them ministries which requires urgent replacements. Job done! I know easier said than done.. then again tough situations requires tough actions! You don't have excuses of coalition compulsion & all that kinda hurdles. With this kind of mandate if Modi is unable to put right people at the right place now, he is never going to do it in the future!



Agreed for the technocrat part! And it would suit Modi's style of governance too!

HRD/I&B/Commerce ministries are crying out loud for replacements by some technocrats.

Personally, I would like to see Nilekani in some capacity in the I&B. And Arun Shourie in the Finance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

kadamba-warrior said:


> Agreed for the technocrat part! And it would suit Modi's style of governance too!
> 
> HRD/I&B/Commerce ministries are crying out loud for replacements by some technocrats.
> 
> Personally, I would like to see Nilekani in some capacity in the I&B. And Arun Shourie in the Finance.


Precisely! This is what I like about presidential form of democracy. You don't have to be a politician, neither a elected member of any house. Pick the best one from anywhere who is suited to that particular job.

I still remember the time when Barak Obama became President for the first time he continued with Bob Gates as his defence secretary till 2011, who was actually appointed by George Bush in '06.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

magudi said:


> Last thing clown modi needs in a cabinet full of illiterate clowns is a super clown.



Last thing India wants is nation looters, bootlickers, scam morons, aka AntiNational Khaangress













Goons, Maafia and blackmailers. Khaangress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 283425


Uppala though in Kerala,But comes under Tulunadu region..Hindus are majority Tulu speakers,Kannada,Marathi etc,local Muslims are byaris of mixed Arabic-Tulu ancestry(not Malayalam Muslims),Christians are konkani speakers...Religious tension are very common in that area just like adjacent Dakshina Kannada district of Karnataka...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

some more drama...
'Centre's Conspiracy to Dent Odd-Even Trial', Alleges AAP On Babus' Protest

NEW DELHI: Some 200 officials in Delhi are on mass leave today to protest against the suspension of two colleagues, allegedly for refusing to sign off on decisions taken by the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government. The Centre has rejected the suspension, setting up a new clash with Arvind Kejriwal and his party.
Here are 10 developments in the story:

The Centre has declared the officers' suspension "null and void" under new rules that require the Prime Minister's sanction for such action.
"Why do this a day before the odd-even plan? It is a conspiracy," alleged Deputy Chief Minister Manish Sisodia. AAP has also accused the BJP-led central government of instigating the officers.
The mass leave by officers hit a trial run today of the odd-even rule that will be in force in Delhi tomorrow. Nearly 40 officers did not report for the pilot.
The officers are protesting against the suspension of Yashpal Garg and Subhash Chandra, both special secretaries. Sources say they had refused to sign off on pay hike decisions taken by the AAP cabinet and insisted that they must be cleared by the Lieutenant-Governor, who represents the Centre in Delhi.
Officers say that only the Lieutenant Governor had the right to take action against these officials - who are of the Delhi Andaman and Nicobar Civil Service (DANICS) cadre - a stand that the Centre has backed.
Around 70 Indian Administrative Service or IAS officers, who work in different departments of the national capital, have also threatened to work half-day.
The mass leave could impact the preps for the odd-even scheme in Delhi, which comes into force tomorrow; most of these officers are looking after projects related to the road-rationing plan.
Earlier, the AAP government had suspended five officials for alleged wrongdoings.
"The Delhi government does not have the power to suspend these officers...it can only recommend their suspension and the Lt Governor can act with permission from the home ministry," said an official.
Since AAP was voted to office in Delhi in February, it has been locked in a constant power struggle with the Centre.
*Story First Published:* December 31, 2015 10:22 IST

+++

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Another media stunt.

Delhi IAS officers are full-fledged B-teams of BJP, says Kejriwal | delhi | Hindustan Times

Seems like Delhites love him. Ab tak kisine is madar-chod ko jute se nahi mara. He is abusing his constitutional position day in and day out.

At least circus lasts for 3 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

The party’s over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

JD(U) asks Lalu to not lecture on governance | india | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> JD(U) asks Lalu to not lecture on governance | india | Hindustan Times


'Nitish's job to check crime': RJD, JD(U) clash over law and order in Bihar - Times of India

Won't take long before Sushasan Babu will be known as Kushasan Babu!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> JD(U) asks Lalu to not lecture on governance | india | Hindustan Times


Not even a year and cracks are beginning to show.
How long do you think this government will last??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

noksss said:


> *After a drubbing in Bihar in November, Prime Minister Narendra Modi wants to overhaul his cabinet to weed out underperformers and improve his government's image. Problem is, several sources said, he can't find the right replacements.*
> 
> As New Delhi buzzes with speculation about changes in several ministries, senior members of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and a close aide to Modi said some changes could come early next year but the talent pool was too shallow to engineer a major revamp.
> 
> Pressure is mounting on Modi to revive his party's fortunes. Nearly two years after he swept to power on a promise of jobs and growth, the shine is coming off - reforms to revive investment have withered and the economy is stuttering. Rural distress has grown after two successive droughts.
> 
> *"The challenge is to identify the right candidates who can deliver fast-paced reforms and policies in their work sphere," the Prime Minister's aide said.*
> 
> *Articulate and suave, finance minister Arun Jaitley has been considered for the defence portfolio, another high-profile role that is crucial to Modi's geopolitical ambitions and plans to boost Indian industry. But there was no one to take Jaitley's place in finance, the sources said.*
> A spokesman for Modi declined to comment.
> An official in Jaitley's office said they didn't have any knowledge of a possible reshuffle.
> *Modi tends to keep such decisions close to his chest, and the sources said the final decision lay with the prime minister*. They added that he has yet to make up his mind on the changes, and that nothing has been confirmed.
> Another close aide to the Prime Minister dismissed talk of a reshuffle as speculation, saying it had no basis.
> 
> *DEARTH OF TALENT*
> 
> * The problem with the government's search for talent is that Modi's administration is loath to tap people who are associated with other ideologies, such as liberals or the left. *
> 
> At the same time, the right-wing intelligentsia has not developed after decades of rule by the centrist Congress party, under which liberal institutions flourished.
> 
> "Compared to the Congress, we have a smaller talent pool and less exposure, but it's only a matter of time that we expand our base," BJP vice-president Vinay Sahasrabuddhe said.
> 
> * He said Modi has "embarked on the process of fine-tuning the government machinery and also send a concrete signal that inefficiency will be checked."*
> 
> BJP's defeat in Bihar state polls earlier this year led to calls from within the party and the Hindu group that is its ideological parent, the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), to remove ministers and party officials who failed to deliver.
> Although a general election is not due until 2019, the government's fortunes will depend on upcoming provincial polls, including an election in bellwether Uttar Pradesh state in 2017.
> 
> Top RSS and BJP leaders are expected to meet in New Delhi in the second week of January, where these issues are likely to be discussed.
> A revamp is also expected to send the message that Modi will not tolerate remarks by ministers that fan intolerance against minorities.
> 
> *Junior ministers Giriraj Singh and Niranjan Jyoti could be removed after they made public remarks construed as anti-minority, the sources said. Singh's and Jyoti's offices said they have no information about Modi's reshuffle plans.*
> 
> Some ministers are also looking for a change. *Foreign minister Sushma Swaraj has asked to be moved to a portfolio with a more domestic focus, the sources said.*
> 
> Swaraj's office said they will not comment about her plans.
> Road transport minister Nitin Gadkari was offered additional charge of the agriculture ministry, but he declined saying he already had too big a job, the sources said.
> 
> A source in Gadkari's office declined to comment, calling it a "hypothetical question."
> 
> * Modi is looking to the RSS and may go further afield in southern and northeastern states to find new, lesser-known faces to bring to his government, his aide said. That would also give his cabinet a more pan-India feel, the aide said.*
> 
> Modi can't find people for his Cabinet revamp plan - Times of India
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Rain Man @Aminroop @Bang Galore @Marxist
> 
> So looks like Jaitely will be moved out of finance and someone will be replaced . As the article states modi took the Bihar defeat seriously and moving jaitely out of finance is a good thing but a good PR manager for the government is the need of the hour not sure what modi is doing for that ?



Why didn't you tag me??

& yes a reshuffle may happen in the 2nd week of the next year. PM wants to change some people. He isn't satisfied with the performance of some ministers.

@Nair saab Swami would do a good job as I&B Minister 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
& I don't think Shourie will make it in ,especially not after he get too "intimate" with the opposition.

Also there is one more reason why Shourie is not in the berth(2 more if I'm not wrong). Both of them were taking into consideration vote-bank politics & the defeat of 2004 into consideration. I won't state them here as I don't think you guys would believe me anyway.

Also NaMo is a believer in making PSUs work (like he did in Gujarat), & not privatising them like Shourie


noksss said:


> Congress of course had talent but non of that talent had a free hand ever thing needs the Italian lady's approval. But in modi's cabinet see what talented people like Suresh Prabhu,Piyush goyal, Nitin Gadkari, Manohar Parrikar, sushma and Smriti is doing Just imaging these guys under UPA they will all be sitting ducks . So the need of the hour is a Good PR manager for the government and an innovative ,out of box thinking person in finance . Comeon buddy i cant imagine Advani , MM joshi kinds in the cabinet post even though i agree with you on including arun shourie


MM Joshi isn't that bad TBH.. you just shouldn't give him an important/critical berth or one where he lacks domain expertise.



mooppan said:


> Uppala though in Kerala,But comes under Tulunadu region..Hindus are majority Tulu speakers,Kannada,Marathi etc,local Muslims are byaris of mixed Arabic-Tulu ancestry(not Malayalam Muslims),Christians are konkani speakers...Religious tension are very common in that area just like adjacent Dakshina Kannada district of Karnataka...


Marathis?? In Northern Kerala!! 

Interesting.. Are there no Tulu Christians?



skyisthelimit said:


> Another media stunt.
> 
> Delhi IAS officers are full-fledged B-teams of BJP, says Kejriwal | delhi | Hindustan Times
> 
> Seems like Delhites love him. Ab tak kisine is madar-chod ko jute se nahi mara. He is abusing his constitutional position day in and day out.
> 
> At least circus lasts for 3 hours.


Everybody who doesn't lick his feet or do his chamchagiri is a B-team of the BJP or a BJP chamcha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

2015 was a dull year for us Sanghis nothing much to look forward in 2016 also it seems , I'll be back in 2017, hopefully we'd have some some success on Ram Mandir by then! Khuda Hafiz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Let me post a comment here from a FB page-Satyameve Jayate with some edits to the original piece. 

I want to share my today's experience with all of you.

Today morning during a @@ minutes travel in the &#%. I met a person. During chat, I come to know that he is working in South Block New Delhi. He is working there in Government Ministries since last !# yrs. When I know this, I asked him, dat how things have changed after 2014 elections.
And his answer was not indifferent from my Expectations. But after listening some of his points, my reaction was like "OMG".
(1) He told dat previously there was a culture among some Secretary level officers of not coming to office on time. And when they come, they keep work pending. And if its urgent to complete the work, then there was a culture of sitting till late in office. During late sitting they order their dinner from "Hotel Le Meridian" @ ₹1300 per plate. Though there will be 15 ppl present in d office, but food will come for around 30 ppl (including for d family members of Those so called Secretaries). In d next morning, there bills of ₹ 39000/- of dinner get passed instantly by planning commission vice chairman Mr. Montek Singh Ahluwalia.
That was the kind of wastage of public money by our babus. 
Now, if someone has to sit late, there food comes from their own home.
(2) Previously there was d habit of spending public money on changing furniture, curtains and furnishing of office.
Now, PM has communicated that No furniture and curtains will be replaced before 7 yrs. and no furnishing allowed before 11 yrs.
(3) Now, no file can be kept pending for more than 7 days, otherwise PMO starts queries.
(4) PM takes class of many of his Ministers at 6:20 AM early in the morning, if necessary/
(5) PM Modi get up daily before 5 AM, throughout the yr. and reaches office daily before 9:20 AM.
(6) Modi keep fast for more den approx. 100 days in a year. During fast only water & sometimes lemonade juice is consumed.
(7) Daily at 10:10 all attendance sheets are dispatched to PMO, which takes not of absent officers.
(8) Kaaju- Kishmish n Milk culture in Government Ministries has now been stopped by our New PM.
(9) Government revenue's have increased by approx. 17%, after 2014 elections, due to above mentioned spending's have been curtailed by d PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## skyisthelimit

The Huskar said:


> Not even a year and cracks are beginning to show.
> How long do you think this government will last??



This is very important with 2019 in view.
CONgrass might use NK as a PM bait to grab power.

The more such incidents, NK image goes down.

I know its not good. But that's the only way for NK to get the bad fruit of tying up with such people for his PM dreams.

BTW some news for you guys, which misses from MSM.

and 

HAPPY NEW YEAR. May NAMO get success and we all also do good in 2016.

Nitin Gadkari announces Rs 55,000 cr highway projects for Uttar Pradesh - The Economic Times

Investment in electronics manufacturing at Rs 1.14 lakh crore - The Economic Times
Investments jumped 6 fold.

PM Narendra Modi to babus: Break silos, get cracking to deliver results - The Economic Times
PMji working even on 31st December evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

Check Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal's political fitness regime in his political gym in the latest ‪#‎SoSorry‬





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154302491162119





=============================================================

Is this guy that Mohammad Afroz?


----------



## IndoCarib

10 Janpath bigger than PM’s 7 RCR, reveals RTI - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

The Huskar said:


> Not even a year and cracks are beginning to show.
> How long do you think this government will last??



There is a feeling that- RJD can rule all alone- It has 80+20 MLAs supporting it- If BJP looses Assam and does bad in 2017 too- expect a RJD take over by 2018- Good BJP performance may create doubts in the mind of Lalu for 2019 finals-


----------



## The Huskar

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> There is a feeling that- RJD can rule all alone- It has 80+20 MLAs supporting it- If BJP looses Assam and does bad in 2017 too- expect a RJD take over by 2018- Good BJP performance may create doubts in the mind of Lalu for 2019 finals-


BJP is gonna lose Assam.Don't have a second of doubt about that.Too large Muslim majority and a core voter population brainwashed by 15 years of ideological subterfuge.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

14 Lane, NCR, Meerut.






#IAmWithModi



The Huskar said:


> BJP is gonna lose Assam.Don't have a second of doubt about that.Too large Muslim majority and a core voter population brainwashed by 15 years of ideological subterfuge.



Nationalists if are able to form govt nothing like it, but i expect them to be the primary opposition.



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> There is a feeling that- RJD can rule all alone- It has 80+20 MLAs supporting it- If BJP looses Assam and does bad in 2017 too- expect a RJD take over by 2018- Good BJP performance may create doubts in the mind of Lalu for 2019 finals-



Sorry, but a rubbish analysis.



noksss said:


> Let Swamy be the law minister we need an innovative person like Arun shourie to be in finance not sure how modi is going to get someone like that . If the report is to be believed if Jaitely is moved to Defence where would Manohar Parrikar go ?



Basically its the ideology of of RSS that people above 70/75 shouldnt be in the cabinet.
Else Swamy would have been the finance minister.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Ex-NAC member to PM Modi: Images of Swami Vivekananda and B R Ambedkar should appear on rupee notes - The Economic Times

Such a decision will be a big boost to get away fro GANDhi family politics + a boost for BJP image among Dalits.

Can become a master stroke for BJP in state elections such as UP and 2019 LS elections.

Another good decision, if it results in peace and trade between 2 nations.

India, Pakistan look to tap trade as peace dividend - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

'Indian citizenship' is my New Year gift: Adnan Sami - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Soon, Govt to issue U-WIN cards in unorganised sector - The Times of India


----------



## Sky lord

Looking in after a few days.....looks like there has been a mass extinction of Indian PDFers!!! Practically everyone is banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

JanjaWeed said:


> 'Nitish's job to check crime': RJD, JD(U) clash over law and order in Bihar - Times of India
> 
> Won't take long before Sushasan Babu will be known as Kushasan Babu!




I guess there could be a deal btwn BJP and JDU ... if not bjp should crack one give unconditional support to nitish and ask for RS seats ...


----------



## Jason bourne

Darmashkian said:


> Why didn't you tag me??
> 
> & yes a reshuffle may happen in the 2nd week of the next year. PM wants to change some people. He isn't satisfied with the performance of some ministers.
> 
> @Nair saab Swami would do a good job as I&B Minister
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> & I don't think Shourie will make it in ,especially not after he get too "intimate" with the opposition.
> 
> Also there is one more reason why Shourie is not in the berth(2 more if I'm not wrong). Both of them were taking into consideration vote-bank politics & the defeat of 2004 into consideration. I won't state them here as I don't think you guys would believe me anyway.
> 
> Also NaMo is a believer in making PSUs work (like he did in Gujarat), & not privatising them like Shourie
> 
> MM Joshi isn't that bad TBH.. you just shouldn't give him an important/critical berth or one where he lacks domain expertise.
> 
> 
> Marathis?? In Northern Kerala!!
> 
> Interesting.. Are there no Tulu Christians?
> 
> 
> Everybody who doesn't lick his feet or do his chamchagiri is a B-team of the BJP or a BJP chamcha.




Manmohan singh ko minister banao ... will change the face of indian politics...


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> 2015 was a dull year for us Sanghis nothing much to look forward in 2016 also it seems , I'll be back in 2017, hopefully we'd have some some success on Ram Mandir by then! Khuda Hafiz


BC .. subah subah bakchodi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

*Chhattisgarh civic polls: BJP suffers setback, Congress wins 8 of 11 urban bodies*
*The biggest setback for the BJP has come in the coveted Bhilai municipal corporation seat, where the party fielded senior leader and Vaishali Nagar MLA Vidya Ratan Bhasin.*
Written by Dipankar Ghose 
*Raipur* Updated: Jan 1, 2016, 1:14





The biggest setback for the BJP has come in the coveted Bhilai municipal corporation seat, where the party fielded senior leader and Vaishali Nagar MLA Vidya Ratan Bhasin.
The ruling BJP in Chhattisgarh suffered a setback after the Congress emerged victorious in eight out of 11 urban bodies in the civic polls, results of which were declared on Thursday.

These urban bodies include one municipal corporation, four municipal councils and six nagar panchayats. In the previous polls to these 11 urban bodies, seven seats went to the BJP and the rest to the Congress.


The biggest setback for the BJP has come in the Bhilai municipal corporation seat, where the party had fielded MLA Vidya Ratan Bhasin.

The Congress, on the other hand, fielded a young face in Devendra Yadav, who won by a margin of more than 9,000 votes.

The Congress swept all the four municipal councils— Khairagarh in Rajnandgaon district, Baikunthpur and Shivpur Charcha in Koriya district and Jamul in Durg district.

The six nagar panchayats saw an even battle between the BJP and the Congress with the former winning in Bhairamgarh (Bijapur), Narharpur (Kanker) and Premnagar(Surajpur). The Congress, meanwhile, won in Maro (Bemetera), Konta (Sukma) and Bhopalapatnam (Bijapur).

Congress spokesperson R P Singh said, “This is clearly a rejection of the state government and the ruling party. This election was being fought by our opposition with all their might, but this is a people’s victory, who rejected the policies of the BJP.”

While some BJP leaders downplayed the Congress victory and said many wards had gone to the BJP, others said that it was the BJP’s own “indiscipline” that led to the dismal show.
Chhattisgarh civic polls: BJP suffers setback, Congress wins 8 of 11 urban bodies | The Indian Express

Karnataka MLC elections: Yeddyurappa, Kharge, Gowda lose bastions; Congress 13 seats , BJP 6, JDS 4, Others 2 - IBNLive
Will remain in politics: Eshwarappa - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Cong. continues to beat BJP in local polls - NATIONAL - The Hindu

The Congress seemed to be continuing with the trend of doing well in local polls, especially in the BJP-ruled States, as it won eight out of 11 seats in the civic polls in Chhattisgarh, the results of which were declared on Thursday.
Compared to the previous polls in which the BJP had won seven out of 11 seats, this time the party managed to hold on to only three seats. This year, the Congress has shown some signs of recovery after facing a serious defeat in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections.
The rejuvenation, party leaders feel, is stemming from the municipality level as in the last few months the party has performed well in Gujarat, Maharashtra, Madhya Pradesh and now in Chhattisgarh.
Analysts suggest that the spree of victories signifies that the people are mature when it comes to making political choices. “It also might be a voter signal that ‘don’t take us for granted’,” says a Delhi-based sociologist Shiv Visvanathan.
B.K. Hari Prasad, the Congress general secretary for Chhattisgrah, told The Hindu that the alleged PDS scam in the State created a dent in the BJP’s public image.


----------



## ranjeet

AAP Govt inducts 10 new cars to spare ministers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

The Huskar said:


> BJP is gonna lose Assam.Don't have a second of doubt about that.Too large Muslim majority and a core voter population brainwashed by 15 years of ideological subterfuge.




The Muslim vote is divided in Assam between AIDUF and Congress.


----------



## Parul

Ye Meter bhi Modiji ka agent nikla...ab Yugpurushji jald hi Jantar Mantar par ek rally nikalenge aur wahan is meter me phoonk maar kar iski jaanch karenge..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

PM Modi to babus: Break silos, get cracking to deliver results | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Parul

Sir" kejriwal ke chutkule

Delhi govt buys 10 cars to beat it's own 

Odd even formula 

Sirjee tusi great ho tofa kabool karo aaptards ka

http://www.dailypioneer.com/city/govt-buys-10-even-odd-number-cars-to-beat-its-own-formula.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Intolerant people not spending their money to watch Dilwale 
Dilwale vs Bajirao Mastani box office collections: In 2nd weekend, Deepika starrer does 61% more biz than Shah Rukh Khan film | The Financial Express


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Parul said:


> Sir" kejriwal ke chutkule
> 
> Delhi govt buys 10 cars to beat it's own
> 
> Odd even formula
> 
> Sirjee tusi great ho tofa kabool karo aaptards ka
> 
> http://www.dailypioneer.com/city/govt-buys-10-even-odd-number-cars-to-beat-its-own-formula.html
> View attachment 284136



It's really depressing to see Kejriwal turn to such theatrics at a huge cost to the taxpayer while doing nothing substantial on the ground. At one point, I had seriously thought that he would bring in an honest and clean brand politics in a highly tainted Indian political system or die trying!

Kejriwal has done an enormous disservice to the fight against corruption by focusing SINGULARLY on petty cases issues like Electricity fares in Delhi and now against DDCA, while remaining completely silent about big-ticket corruption cases like CWG scam, Coal-gate, 2G etc.

He HIJACKED the whole movement against corruption and used it as a launchpad for his own political ambitions while doing nothing to fight against this menace.

Now, every voice against corruption will be viewed with suspicion - all because of people like Kejriwal!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> The Muslim vote is divided in Assam between AIDUF and Congress.


Muslim voters are gonna choose AIUDF,no doubt whatsoever. It is the non Muslim vote that is divided between different parties.Bodo and other tribal majority seats are gonna go to BJP,if they form some kind of coalition with BPF.The swing vote that will decide are the tea tribes and other SC/ST communities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Bengalis found their own tricolor


----------



## magudi

The Huskar said:


> Muslim voters are gonna choose AIUDF,no doubt whatsoever. It is the non Muslim vote that is divided between different parties.Bodo and other tribal majority seats are gonna go to BJP,if they form some kind of coalition with BPF.The swing vote that will decide are the tea tribes and other SC/ST communities.



Am hopeful, even prashant kishore, gave up  (if there was even slightest of chances he would stuck) 
Do bring us ground updates once campaign starts kicking.



ranjeet said:


> Intolerant people not spending their money to watch Dilwale
> Dilwale vs Bajirao Mastani box office collections: In 2nd weekend, Deepika starrer does 61% more biz than Shah Rukh Khan film | The Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Am hopeful, even prashant kishore, gave up  (if there was even slightest of chances he would stuck)
> Do bring us ground updates once campaign starts kicking.



Never knew he was so dark, Reham Khan didn't shared her make up kit with him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> Am hopeful, even prashant kishore, gave up  (if there was even slightest of chances he would stuck)
> Do bring us ground updates once campaign starts kicking


Gogoi wanted PK to run his campaign.No idea whatsoever happened to that.
Also RaGa's visit have definitely cost at least 10-12 seats to Congress.Duffer insulted the _bhokots_ of Barpeta Satra.That's the most holy place for Lower Assam shankaris.That synonymous to insulting the grand imam of Mecca while visiting Saudi Arabia.Dude's just out of control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682839827323043840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682603065631883264

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

The Huskar said:


> BJP is gonna lose Assam.Don't have a second of doubt about that.Too large Muslim majority and a core voter population brainwashed by 15 years of ideological subterfuge.



I agree- I was there last month for some time- Rahul's Berpeta incident backfired in Assamese Media- I tried talking about the elections- most preferred to be silent- as usual young voters- specially trading class are optimistic about Modi- not much enthusiasm among elders- they have accepted congress as fate- 

Meanwhile Modi is becoming very popular among other young NE youth- they are quiet hopeful about the Govt- and they expect changes to happen-

I also happen to meet with some Nepalis during return- they think Modi is enforcing the blockade and creating problems for them- they want Modi to go-



CorporateAffairs said:


> Sorry, but a rubbish analysis.



Okay-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> agree- I was there last month for some time- Rahul's Berpeta incident backfired in Assamese Media- I tried talking about the elections- most preferred to be silent- as usual young voters- specially trading class are optimistic about Modi- not much enthusiasm among elders- they have accepted congress as fate-


The thing is the party Congress replaced,AGP,had given Assam very dark times.People not getting salary,ULFA and very other abbreviated thug band running rampant and AGP ministers either privately or openly cohorting with them.Almost like Goondaraj of Lalu's Bihar.When Congress came,that situation settled a bit.So Congress, to the oldies of Assam represent stability and security. If BJP forms the next government and can even run an averagely succesfull term,believe me,they are in for a long run.


Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> I also happen to meet with some Nepalis during return- they think Modi is enforcing the blockade and creating problems for them- they want Modi to go-


Nepqlis are not a deciding factor in any constituency and they most certainly will not vote Congress. Also regarding Nepal,once they get the non residential treatment regarding work and other conditions, they will automatically come to their senses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

The Huskar said:


> Nepqlis are not a deciding factor in any constituency and they most certainly will not vote Congress. Also regarding Nepal,once they get the non residential treatment regarding work and other conditions, they will automatically come to their senses.



I am sorry I didn't mention- that was totally out of context- I was talking about Nepali separately- no connection with internal politics at all-


----------



## Sky lord

kadamba-warrior said:


> It's really depressing to see Kejriwal turn to such theatrics at a huge cost to the taxpayer while doing nothing substantial on the ground. At one point, I had seriously thought that he would bring in an honest and clean brand politics in a highly tainted Indian political system or die trying!
> 
> Kejriwal has done an enormous disservice to the fight against corruption by focusing SINGULARLY on petty cases issues like Electricity fares in Delhi and now against DDCA, while remaining completely silent about big-ticket corruption cases like CWG scam, Coal-gate, 2G etc.
> 
> He HIJACKED the whole movement against corruption and used it as a launchpad for his own political ambitions while doing nothing to fight against this menace.
> 
> Now, every voice against corruption will be viewed with suspicion - all because of people like Kejriwal!


Agreed.  And this whole Delhi pollution thing...this is actually a serious issue .....and this guy is an IIT man. Instead of setting up a panel and coming up with well thought out holistic timetable he comes up with some half brained idea that he heard of as used in Singapore.....only there it was part of a full scale plan not a stand alone gimmick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Karnataka Govt Transfers Mangalore Police Commissioner to Allow Zakir Naik programme - Satyameva Jayate

South Karnataka Salafi Movement that invited the Islamic preacher has decided to hold the scheduled programme after two months.Manhaluru police commissioner S Murugan had barred the Islamic preacher from visiting city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

ranjeet said:


> Bengalis found their own tricolor



You are from which state @ranjeet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> You are from which state @ranjeet ?


Haryana dada. 

am I in trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> I am sorry I didn't mention- that was totally out of context- I was talking about Nepali separately- no connection with internal politics at all-


What were the Nepali guys telling you about situation in Nepal.Is there massive resentment against India as potrayed by mainstream media.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

The Huskar said:


> What were the Nepali guys telling you about situation in Nepal.Is there massive resentment against India as potrayed by mainstream media.



These guys were from border areas- ethnically Nepalis drawing pension from Indian Govt- former army men(Gurkhas)- Yes according to them Modi wanted to alter the Nepali constitution suiting him and forcing blockade- When I mentioned the trucks are stalled on the Indian border and what Sushma told in Rajya Sabha- They seemed dissatisfied with my reply and covered up the chat by saying they are only small people and big players are playing the game and reaping benefits- There is real bad situation there in Nepal- They tried to act very friendly and merry with me and rest of the Indians- we were on train they were headed to South India for some medical treatment-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

ranjeet said:


> Haryana dada.
> 
> am I in trouble



Noted..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> These guys were from border areas- ethnically Nepalis drawing pension from Indian Govt- former army men(Gurkhas)- Yes according to them Modi wanted to alter the Nepali constitution suiting him and forcing blockade- When I mentioned the trucks are stalled on the Indian border and what Sushma told in Rajya Sabha- They seemed dissatisfied with my reply and covered up the chat by saying they are only small people and big players are playing the game and reaping benefits- There is real bad situation there in Nepal- They tried to act very friendly and merry with me and rest of the Indians- we were on train they were headed to South India for some medical treatment-


To each his own,I suppose.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683011093095034881
Hope INC doesn't disappoint us this time around like they did in the past. 

@ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @CorporateAffairs @noksss

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683011093095034881
> Hope INC doesn't disappoint us this time around like they did in the past.
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @CorporateAffairs @noksss



One more Jumla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683011093095034881
> Hope INC doesn't disappoint us this time around like they did in the past.
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @CorporateAffairs @noksss



The sooner it happens the better for NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> The sooner it happens the better for NDA.


True...but I have feeling old guards may just act as party poopers once again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683011093095034881
> Hope INC doesn't disappoint us this time around like they did in the past.
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @CorporateAffairs @noksss



I'm not sure that will happen. 
Priyanka may step in.


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683011093095034881
> Hope INC doesn't disappoint us this time around like they did in the past.
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @CorporateAffairs @noksss



What a great start in the new year for NDA if this news is true


----------



## magudi

@Rain Man Bengal stories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

The Huskar said:


> Muslim voters are gonna choose AIUDF,no doubt whatsoever. It is the non Muslim vote that is divided between different parties.Bodo and other tribal majority seats are gonna go to BJP,if they form some kind of coalition with BPF.The swing vote that will decide are the tea tribes and other SC/ST communities.



Gogoi is trying to butter the Bodos by offering them autonomous council.  Nevertheless there is huge anti-incumbency sentiment in Assam.


----------



## The Huskar

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Gogoi is trying to butter the Bodos by offering them autonomous council.  Nevertheless there is huge anti-incumbency sentiment in Assam.


Bodos are too smart to fall for Gogoi's false charm.They know well enough that Congress in never gonna give them autonomy.


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

The Huskar said:


> Bodos are too smart to fall for Gogoi's false charm.They know well enough that Congress in never gonna give them autonomy.



I'm one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683011093095034881
> Hope INC doesn't disappoint us this time around like they did in the past.
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @CorporateAffairs @noksss



Sir, realistically what option does INC have if not RG?
if its RG then what options India has?
if its not NaMo then what option NDA has?

Sadly we are going to have disruptions in parliament for not airing Chota Bheem and Shaktiman over time slots which RG wants.
A pro poor man, RG will spend when a night with a poor family again is the million dollar sorry crore rupees question?



Brahmaputra Mail said:


> I'm one of them.


Tell gogoi on his face, you cannot screw assam again.. go to retirement now.. we wont fall for your stupidities and your lies...
If possible stone his convoy.. make sure media captures it live and telecast that..
That man single handedly took assam back by two decades..

A trvia question.. MMS or Manmohan Singh was RS member from which place? For how long? What he did for such a long support from that place and its people? how many times he came to meet them? your answers will show the true plight of assam under congress ruling


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

PARIKRAMA said:


> Sir, realistically what option does INC have if not RG?
> if its RG then what options India has?
> if its not NaMo then what option NDA has?
> 
> Sadly we are going to have disruptions in parliament for not airing Chota Bheem and Shaktiman over time slots which RG wants.
> A pro poor man, RG will spend when a night with a poor family again is the million dollar sorry crore rupees question?
> 
> 
> Tell gogoi on his face, you cannot screw assam again.. go to retirement now.. we wont fall for your stupidities and your lies...
> If possible stone his convoy.. make sure media captures it live and telecast that..
> That man single handedly took assam back by two decades..
> 
> A trvia question.. MMS or Manmohan Singh was RS member from which place? For how long? What he did for such a long support from that place and its people? how many times he came to meet them? your answers will show the true plight of assam under congress ruling



MMS is from Dispur Rajya Sabha constituency. He's still here. But I doubt he will be re-elected again as the number of Congress MLAs are gonna get reduced in next state elections, starting from April. People don't get to see him in his constituency, let alone Assam. I think Modi has given a big boost to Assam BJP, which was a paper tiger once upon a time against big shots like Congress and AGP. But then again fortunes can turn. AGP has been reduced to single digit members in the Legislative Assembly. They have been eclipsed by a Muslim only party AIUDF. AIUDF is a sympathiser of illegal migrants (although they deny it). What worries me Muslims behave gullible at times. (See Bihar, where they were hell bent to defeat BJP and therefore elected RJD). AIDUF is a Muslim majority party and therefore trying hard to garner Muslim votes (even those of indigenous Muslims who are usually moderate. Moderate in the sense they don't blindly hate Modi just because of Gujarat riots).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> MMS is from Dispur Rajya Sabha constituency. He's still here. But I doubt he will be re-elected again as the number of Congress MLAs are gonna get reduced in next state elections, starting from April. People don't get to see him in his constituency, let alone Assam. I think Modi has given a big boost to Assam BJP, which was a paper tiger once upon a time against big shots like Congress and AGP. But then again fortunes can turn. AGP has been reduced to single digit members in the Legislative Assembly. They have been eclipsed by a Muslim only party AIUDF. AIUDF is a sympathiser of illegal migrants (although they deny it). What worries me Muslims behave gullible at times. (See Bihar, where they were hell bent to defeat BJP and therefore elected RJD). AIDUF is a Muslim majority party and therefore trying hard to garner Muslim votes (even those of indigenous Muslims who are usually moderate. Moderate in the sense they don't blindly hate Modi just because of Gujarat riots).




Yes AIUDF Ajmal, the scent/perfume/itra merchant is a dangerous elemnt growing in Assam.. His vote base of illegal migrated population which got legalised thanks to COngress vote bank politics is a big threat to secular peaceful credentials of Assam. His views are always religion based and a bit radicalized.
Nagaon district is now always displayed by a MLA who has painted everything including highway hoardings with his Pictures and religious flags.. That part of Assam has seen max migrants moving in.. 
AIUDF is not a Shiv Sena a right wing hindu party but AIUDF ideology strives on communal division inside Assam

AGP lol.. don know.. they are trying hard but dont see them doing too well..

BJP can be a surprise this time.. Perhaps they may be the party who may get power by either single majority or may be a coalition with AGP 

I asked regarding MMS bcz unfortunately i knew he is from Dispur RS seat and his contribution to Assam is negligible. I dont think the country folks even know that he had been re elected time and again from Assam so technically he is in RS bcz of Assam (not Punjab being a Sikh and a surname Singh and he does not speak assamese). Yet the amount of development and any new initiatives under his tenure for assam is unseen and unheard of...

BJP focus on Assam can be beneficial if they deliver the goods.. Unfortunately most netas once in seats of power just use machinery to fill personal accounts.. Corruption is a rampant issue in assam especially by politicians and govt servants.


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

PARIKRAMA said:


> Yes AIUDF Ajmal, the scent/perfume/itra merchant is a dangerous elemnt growing in Assam.. His vote base of illegal migrated population which got legalised thanks to COngress vote bank politics is a big threat to secular peaceful credentials of Assam. His views are always religion based and a bit radicalized.
> Nagaon district is now always displayed by a MLA who has painted everything including highway hoardings with his Pictures and religious flags.. That part of Assam has seen max migrants moving in..
> AIUDF is not a Shiv Sena a right wing hindu party but AIUDF ideology strives on communal division inside Assam
> 
> AGP lol.. don know.. they are trying hard but dont see them doing too well..
> 
> BJP can be a surprise this time.. Perhaps they may be the party who may get power by either single majority or may be a coalition with AGP
> 
> I asked regarding MMS bcz unfortunately i knew he is from Dispur RS seat and his contribution to Assam is negligible. I dont think the country folks even know that he had been re elected time and again from Assam so technically he is in RS bcz of Assam (not Punjab being a Sikh and a surname Singh and he does not speak assamese). Yet the amount of development and any new initiatives under his tenure for assam is unseen and unheard of...
> 
> BJP focus on Assam can be beneficial if they deliver the goods.. Unfortunately most netas once in seats of power just use machinery to fill personal accounts.. Corruption is a rampant issue in assam especially by politicians and govt servants.



Assam has a laid-back attitude. Even I'm skeptical for now because honestly speaking even Assam BJP lacks envisioned leadership. But then again Central-State BJP combo can be promising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Assam has a laid-back attitude. Even I'm skeptical for now because honestly speaking even Assam BJP lacks envisioned leadership. But then again Central-State BJP combo can be promising.


that i agree my friend..
I don think we have anyone worthy enough to be a prpr CM for Assam.. and next gen folks .. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

PARIKRAMA said:


> that i agree my friend..
> I don think we have anyone worthy enough to be a prpr CM for Assam.. and next gen folks .. lol


People with good intellect rarely take up politics in Assam. See the young student leaders of AASU, ABVP, NSUI. All of them can beat Arnab Goswami any day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> People with good intellect rarely take up politics in Assam. See the young student leaders of AASU, ABVP, NSUI. All of them can beat Arnab Goswami any day.


Arnab says he knows some who has potential.. but he never names them.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

विजय माल्या का किंगफ़िशर कलेंडर बॉय ऑफ़ 2016!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

An interesting read. 
Was Ford Foundation Culpable In Aborting Female Foetuses In India? | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts

@Parul @JanjaWeed @Levina @Star Wars @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

An excerpt from that article is chilling

At AIIMS (All India Institute of Medical Sciences), the Ford Foundation and others gave money for the research, by determining the sex of the foetus: a female foetus could be aborted. *A young doctor who worked at the AIIMS in the 1970s writes about one such experience that left him shaken. He saw a cat carrying off a freshly aborted foetus, blood dripping.Funding from the West had achieved wanton killing of foetuses in India on a massive scale.*
*
++

In 1975 AIIMS, the country’s most prestigious medical school, unveiled India’s first amniocentesis tests at its govt teaching hospital.” Other hospitals quickly started offering the test. Doctors not only readily identfied the sex of the foetus, but also offered to abort if it was a female foetus. Several AIIMS doctors published papers “explaining the project as an experimental trial with potential to be introduced on a larger scale.”

++
When the British conducted the first census in the Indian colony (in the last quarter of the nineteenth century), they found a skewed gender ratio, even then.They looked to Hindu texts to explain this bias against the girl child but actually found thatHindu texts condemned the killing of foetuses, without exception. So much so that even John William Kaye, the East India Company historian, had to concede in his “curmudgeonly way”: “It is almost the one exceptional case of a barbarous custom that has not the sanction expressed or implied, by precept or example, of the monstrous faith [Hinduism] which these people profess.”
++

In a bid to keep the land within the family, and because British law forbade daughters from having property rights, the reasoning gravitated towards killing off daughters.

++
The three chief takeaways from this are:

First, the New Yorker piece is an extremely shoddy piece of journalism that should have been published in a Ford Foundation pamphlet at best, and certainly not in any self-respecting magazine.

Second, the role of the Ford Foundation and its culpability in perpetrating the mass abortion of female fetuses has never been fully investigated. If done so, it may well be one of the biggest crimes of the twentieth century.

Third, the rush to anoint western aid agencies as saviours of the Third World reeks of a neo-colonial racism that still seems rampant in much of western writing.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

#Presstitute started spreading venom:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

ranjeet said:


> An interesting read.
> Was Ford Foundation Culpable In Aborting Female Foetuses In India? | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts
> 
> @Parul @JanjaWeed @Levina @Star Wars @magudi


This might be related to Compulsory Sterilisation Programme 
India's dark history of sterilisation - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> This might be related to Compulsory Sterilisation Programme
> India's dark history of sterilisation - BBC News


I beleive compulsory sterilization was part of this program, from the article ..

"This period of funding happily coincided with the Emergency in the mid-1970s, when Sanjay Gandhi – the younger son of prime minister Mrs. Indira Gandhi – initiated a massive effort to sterilize men. By the time this gruesome period was over,”6.2 million Indian men had been sterilized in just one year—*fifteen times the number of people sterilized by the Nazis*.” [Emphasis added]

Mrs Indira Gandhi was awarded the United Nations Population Award – the first recipient of this award, in 1983."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

India is very biased when it comes to girl child.. When a daughter is born in Assam you distribute sweets but when a son is born they distribute fish (fresh water preferably Rohu)
Well @Brahmaputra Mail can confirm it i guess.. 

Different parts of India has customs which made a girl child very depressing and acted as a trigger for female foeticide

Sad bu truly a chilling past of our country.. Dark history days i suppose..

@Levina @nair @Rain Man Your comments are required @ranjeet posted a gem.. pls go through it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Well I am from a state which has more women than men, probably the only state in India




PARIKRAMA said:


> India is very biased when it comes to girl child.. When a daughter is born in Assam you distribute sweets but when a son is born they distribute fish (fresh water preferably Rohu)
> Well @Brahmaputra Mail can confirm it i guess..
> 
> Different parts of India has customs which made a girl child very depressing and acted as a trigger for female foeticide
> 
> Sad bu truly a chilling past of our country.. Dark history days i suppose..
> 
> @Levina @nair @Rain Man Your comments are required @ranjeet posted a gem.. pls go through it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

nair said:


> Well I am from a state which has more women than men, probably the only state in India


You sir is blessed with options of beauty and spoilt for choices.

Too bad you got tied to the home long back or else .. Well things could have been interesting..


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> An interesting read.
> Was Ford Foundation Culpable In Aborting Female Foetuses In India? | IndiaFactsIndiaFacts
> 
> @Parul @JanjaWeed @Levina @Star Wars @magudi



So the reason why western countries sent their agents (who stooped to perform amniocentesis) was because they assumed a female child in a poor family leads to communism??
Atrocious!!!






PARIKRAMA said:


> India is very biased when it comes to girl child.. When a daughter is born in Assam you distribute sweets but when a son is born they distribute fish (fresh water preferably Rohu)
> Well @Brahmaputra Mail can confirm it i guess..
> 
> Different parts of India has customs which made a girl child very depressing and acted as a trigger for female foeticide
> 
> Sad bu truly a chilling past of our country.. Dark history days i suppose..
> 
> @Levina @nair @Rain Man Your comments are required @ranjeet posted a gem.. pls go through it


Yes I read it.
I see dowry system as the root cause why a girl child is seen as a burden by the poor. I know it's not limited to the poor families these days.
You will notice that societies which are/were matriarchal have good men to women ratio.



nair said:


> Well I am from a state which has more women than men, probably the only state in India


Yessshhhh!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

PM Modi tours world, but keeps his travel bill low - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> I'm one of them.


So are you voting for Congress??


----------



## PARIKRAMA

The Huskar said:


> So are you voting for Congress??


Good question.. Even I want to know what are his options ...


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> PM Modi tours world, but keeps his travel bill low - The Economic Times


Without opening the link... I can safely say not carrying presstitutes along with him is a big money savour for the govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Perhaps someone means to say NaMo needs more trips as money is still there..
But his blitzkrieg did work in changing the sentiments and increasing the brand value of our country..

The only thing left is some good establishment under Make in India programme..


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> PM Modi tours world, but keeps his travel bill low - The Economic Times



Traveling the world not gonna win elections - must solve problems back home


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683243933221011456
Meanwhile #jaitleynomics



PARIKRAMA said:


> Perhaps someone means to say NaMo needs more trips as money is still there..
> But his blitzkrieg did work in changing the sentiments and increasing the brand value of our country..
> 
> The only thing left is some good establishment under Make in India programme..



This is Bharat bro , transformative foreign policy initiatives won't win you elections .The economic policies of the govt are hardly any different from that of UPA.If Modi keeps harping onto this incremental reform BS fed to him by his lawyer friend his supporters will run out of defense by 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

Private damages to be included under Public Property Bill - The Economic Times


It took 67 years but - Finally!

Political parties destroying property during protests will have to pay for it!!

The communists will go bankrupt in one week.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## itachii

Good days ahead for people of A.P







The proposed riverfront capital city of Andhra Pradesh is all set to get an underwater tunnel in river Krishna. As per the detailed master plan for the upcoming capital Amaravati, the transparent road tunnel will connect the administrative capital with Vijayawada. 

As per the reports, the under-river tunnel has been included in the detailed master plan for Amaravati by designers from Singapore. 

After the state government's final approval, the three kilometer long tunnel will be made open for the vehicular traffic in the state. Also, this will be the first ever underwater road tunnel in India. 

"The underwater tunnel will be an instant hit with tourists. Even if the project costs a little more, we will go ahead with it. The state will earn considerable revenue from tourists," quoted a senior planner in the Andhra Pradesh Capital Region Development Authority (CRDA). 

Reportedly, the master plan for the state capital also includes a 'gigantic' giant wheel on the riverbank to give the capital city a 'distinct identity'. To attract tourists, the giant wheel will function round the clock.

The foundation stone of the planned city of Amaravati was laid at Uddandarayunipalem village of Guntur district by Prime Minister, Narendra Modi on October 22, 2015. The cities of Guntur and Vijayawada are the major suburbs of the city. The current proposed site covers 30 villages spreading over 14,200 hectares. The construction of the new city would cost about 4 billion dollars, with the central government contributing significantly.
India to have its first underwater tunnel in Andhra Pradesh : Current Affairs

@Darmashkian

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## itachii

*Know more about RSS*


*“Namasthe, Sada Vatsale Mathru Bhoomi”* is start of prayer in RSS. *Nehru heard it while taking vacation in Kulu valley. We do not know what his reaction was, but we do know that once virulently anti RSS , fully knowing hollowness of his charge against it when Gandhi was assassinated,he banned it, yet the same person invited RSS participation in Republic day parade in 1963. When some one asked why, he replied they too are patriots*. It is sterling patriotism of RSS which is by the way largest volunteer organization in the world, that made it stronger after each unjust ban imposed by Congress led governments, all bans inflicted on phony charges.

There is also another sentence in the prayer of RSS. "*Suseelam Jagatyena Sambrhamavet"* *We will dazzle the world with good character and conduct. This is typical Hindu philosophy which is viewed as all encompassing . Perhaps Hindu Dharma is the only one that emphasizes content rather than the labe*l.* Content of character supersedes all other distinctions and just being a Hindu or even being a vociferous advocate of Hindutwa does not guarantee a place either in the heaven or higher status on earth. Veda Vyasa said long time back, ‘ I am telling you with raised hand, even beyond the pale of Aryans ( Arya was synonymous with Hindu and both denote noble person) there are noble people.*






*In contrast Muhammad Ali, of Khilafat fame who was fully supported by Gandhi who as you know was known as Mahatma, said unless Gandhi becomes a Moslem he cannot enter heaven. So also the other proselytizer insists heaven’s gates are closed to any one else unless he converts to Christianity. Conduct and character are of secondary importance.*

Hence all inclusive nature of Hindu Dharma for which RSS in India and Hindu Swayamsevak Sangh abroad work to preserve and inculcate the ageless values, makes it very natural for the Swayamsevaks, as the volunteers are called, to be part and parcel of host country, country of their migration in complete amity as well as attract participation of kindred souls of all nationalities and religions in their activities.

Swadeso Bhuvana trayam. All three worlds, (earth(Bhoomata), those below and those above) are our home lands.

Hence it is Bharatmata ki Jai in India and
Namamo Bhumimataram abroad.

Know more about RSS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ouch..tight slap from a veteran...this must have hurt the b!tch...
@ranjeet @Nair saab @Parul @noksss @CorporateAffairs

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## itachii

Government electrifies 20% more villages - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

My friend is going to write GATE 2016, he suffers from some disabilities. He has applied for many govt. sponsored/held exams ,But this is the first time in his life that he has received any request/query on whether he would like extra help  

This govt. is surely sensitive to the needs of PwDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LaBong

JanjaWeed said:


> Ouch..tight slap from a veteran...this must have hurt the b!tch...
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Parul @noksss @CorporateAffairs


Govt confirms 6 soldires have died, not sure what took them so long.


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Ouch..tight slap from a veteran...this must have hurt the b!tch...
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @Parul @noksss @CorporateAffairs


I believe she is into BDMS considering how much she is being spanked on tweeter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> I'm one of them.



How is the Illegal situation in Assam?



Darmashkian said:


> My friend is going to write GATE 2016, he suffers from some disabilities. He has applied for many govt. sponsored/held exams ,But this is the first time in his life that he has received any request/query on whether he would like extra help
> 
> This govt. is surely sensitive to the needs of PwDs.



So what? What about Intolerance ?


----------



## ranjeet

CM Saar in Dreamloka ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

A National Security Guard Lieutenant Colonel injured in Pathankot attack dies of injuries. Number of deaths rises to 7
according to NDTV

RIP braveheart

7 casualties will trigger some response perhaps covert diplomacy and information sharing to some countries.

Terrorists are said tto be carrying GPS and NIA is investigating. IF the route traces out to be from outside India, its gonna create a fresh issue in a much larger scale and ramifications much wider.


----------



## ranjeet

PARIKRAMA said:


> A National Security Guard Lieutenant Colonel injured in Pathankot attack dies of injuries. Number of deaths rises to 7
> according to NDTV
> 
> RIP braveheart
> 
> 7 casualties will trigger some response perhaps covert diplomacy and information sharing to some countries.
> 
> Terrorists are said tto be carrying GPS and NIA is investigating. IF the route traces out to be from outside India, its gonna create a fresh issue in a much larger scale and ramifications much wider.


Media has messed up the reporting of this attack, they have been peddling their own theories no official statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

ranjeet said:


> Media has messed up the reporting of this attack, they have been peddling their own theories no official statement.


Sadly true but thats our country's media. After all our "investigative journalism" put to shame Sherlock Holmes, Byomkesh Bakshi types easily.

From the morning of ydy, all media has done is play everything again and again and again .. different angles, different theories, different scoops, different exclusives..

I for sometime did not understand why so much information was made from so little official information distribution. The ops carrying details why was media getting access.. Sadly media learned nothing for 26/11 live telecast fiasco..

All the scumbags care is TRPs.. The BD episode of saying more casualties was highly improper.. When injured soldiers are being treated , her statement wreaks of insensitivity.. But then again its Indian Media.. Freedom is a touchy topic for them and responsibility is just a word in dictionary.. IF we raise voice then again it will be intolerance..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Perfect!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Susha shun babu ke karname !!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683583211155263488

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

The Huskar said:


> So are you voting for Congress??


Voting for Congress is blasphemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

* Trouble brewing in Bihar*
"_Fizul mein na bole_ (don't speak needlessly)," snapped Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD) chief Lalu Prasad in Bihar last week. "If you don't understand issues, go home and rest. Don't speak unnecessarily to help TV channels raise their TRPs."

Prasad made the comments, which were directed at RJDcolleagues, during a media conference after he was asked about the remarks made by his trusted lieutenant and right-hand man, former rural development minister Raghuvansh Prasad Singh. Singh had launched a broadside against the state government headed by Nitish Kumar over rising crime. On December 26, two engineers working on a road construction project in Darbhanga were murdered. Then, another engineer was found dead in Vaishali district. On December 28, panic gripped Kahalgaon in Bhagalpur district after the supervisor of a construction company was shot dead while returning home. On December 29, an engineering student was kidnapped and a ransom of Rs 5 lakh was demanded for his release. There was a general feeling that lawlessness had returned.

The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) in the state was not prepared to sit silent. "Incidents are happening non-stop and the people of Bihar are living in terror. The image of Bihar is being tarnished," said BJP leader Sushil Modi. Rajiv Pratap Rudy was equally trenchant: "I don't know if the people of Bihar deserved this. The question may be best posed to Nitish Kumar and much better to Lalu Prasad. Is this what they got a mandate for?"

More than the BJP, it was ally RJD's attack that has left the Janata Dal- United (JD-U) reeling. "It seems as if the RJD is supporting the BJP's charges rather than supporting the government," aJD-U leader said. "We have taken serious note of it."

Why did Singh speak in the first place? Because Prasad himself tendered some friendly advice to the chief minister. "The police should be given a free hand in controlling law and order," Prasad was reported as saying. To this, Kumar is believed to have replied that Laluji's advice was precious and that the government would strive to act on it.

Prasad's criticism of the government, however constructive, was a signal for others in the RJD to take up the refrain. Hence Singh's riposte. But if the RJD thought it could get away with this, it was wrong. The JD-U responded with ferocity, with party leaders saying Singh had, in his advanced age, lost his marbles ("_satiya gaye hain_"). The war of attrition, it seemed, had begun.

At the heart of the war are the unsatiated desires of the RJD. After being out of power for years in Bihar, the party bounced back in the 2015 Assembly elections, winning the most seats in the Maha Gathbandhan (Grand Alliance). The RJD finished with a strike rate of nearly 80 per cent - it won eight out of every 10 seats it contested. By contrast, the JD-U's strike rate was just above 70 per cent, and the Congress', 66 per cent. The RJD and the BJP contested against each other in 74 seats. Apart from winning 54 of the contests against the BJP, the RJD made up the rest of its tally by sweeping all but one of the seats it contested against the other constituents of the National Democratic Alliance (NDA). Victory against the NDA is a badge of honour the RJD takes seriously.

But after all this, who becomes chief minister? Nitish Kumar. So elements in the RJD feel that while Kumar may be the CM, the real CM is Prasad. The party was quick to voice this view. Moves made by Prasad reinforced this feeling: He appointed trusted advisors to guide and educate his sons in government functioning. Sudhir Kumar, Prasad's most trusted lieutenant, was appointed public works department (PWD) secretary to hold Prasad's son, Tejaswi Yadav's hand, who has the PWD portfolio. Similarly, R K Mahajan, another trusted bureaucrat during the Prasad era, was made health secretary to help the other son, Tej Pratap Yadav, who is now health minister. The feeling was that Kumar would be deposed but only when Prasad's sons were good and ready. In the meantime, Kumar must bow before Prasad in running the government - for the JD-U was the junior partner, after all.

JD-U is not used to taking dictation from anyone; understandably it is restive. It is the BJP which is having the last laugh, striking a distinctly "I told you so" tone. "The alliance is not a natural one. We had warned that jungle raj would be back. It has begun even earlier than we thought" said a BJP leader.

In all fairness, the new empowerment of the Prasad supporter is not yet making itself felt in rural areas: The Yadavs are still savouring their victory and having been out of the power structure for so long, do not want to jeopardise their supremacy just yet. But the BJP predicts that it is a matter of time. Meanwhile, Kumar is doing his best to do his work as efficiently as he can. Bihar is unlikely to be a stable place in the months to come.

Satyavrat Mishra: Trouble brewing in Bihar | Business Standard Column

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

LaBong said:


> Govt confirms 6 soldires have died, not sure what took them so long.





ranjeet said:


> I believe she is into BDMS considering how much she is being spanked on tweeter.


Looks like b!tch was getting real time info from terrorist handlers. She seems to be more accurate than govt & security agencies on the ground!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

@Parul 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683603664620011520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

This been busted by me yesterday. Show the Pathetic level of our Media. 


@ranjeet I have Pictures of 4 Terrorist killed yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Parul said:


> @ranjeet I have Pictures of 4 Terrorist killed yesterday.



How did you get that? have searched but couldnt find


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> @ranjeet I have Pictures of 4 Terrorist killed yesterday.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Had a word my friend posted in Pathankot.

Situation is not so good there.

He said they were beriefed about a poasible attack on airbase on 30th itself. But since it is a regular practice things werent taken so seriouly as the MI release these reports every now and then.

Had a word my friend posted in Pathankot.

Situation is not so good there.

He said they were beriefed about a poasible attack on airbase on 30th itself. But since it is a regular practice things werent taken so seriouly as the MI release these reports every now and then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

nair said:


> How did you get that? have searched but couldnt find



I've some relatives in Pathanko, one of them shared them. That is why I was telling Comedian Professional that they are not Sikhs, but Seculars.



ranjeet said:


>



I missed the sarcasm in your post. 

Krantikari channel is also showing same picture and telling been released by Army. It's real Sham.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Parul said:


> I've some relatives in Pathanko, one of them shared them. That is why I was telling Comedian Professional that they are not Sikhs, but Seculars.



Where was that pillow picture originated from??? I saw one channel flashing it


----------



## Parul

nair said:


> Where was that pillow picture originated from??? I saw one channel flashing it



I had tagged you in the post. It's from Syria-Iraq. 

defence.pk/threads/indian-air-base-at-pathankot-under-attack-by-gunmen.416040/page-69#post-8049039

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> I've some relatives in Pathanko, one of them shared them. That is why I was telling Comedian Professional that they are not Sikhs, but Seculars.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the sarcasm in your post.
> 
> Krantikari channel is also showing same picture and telling been released by Army. It's real Sham.


There was no sarcasm, thanks for the earlier link exposing this pic, I tweeted this to Kanchan Gupta and then he tweeted this ... all thanks to you Indian media stands exposed. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683608885668610048

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Another egg on face moment? Lol!! 

Btw haven't got your tag 




Parul said:


> I had tagged you in the post. It's from Syria-Iraq.
> 
> defence.pk/threads/indian-air-base-at-pathankot-under-attack-by-gunmen.416040/page-69#post-8049039


----------



## Parul

The uneventful drive back from a religious shrine on Friday evening didn’t take much time to turn into a nightmare for Madan Gopal, one of the three abducted by the terrorists who stormed the Pathankot air base on Saturday morning.

Mr. Gopal, the cook of former Gurdaspur Superintendent of Police Salvinder Singh, spoke to _The Hindu_ at his residence on Sunday morning as fighting continued a few kilometres away between the security forces and terrorists, almost 35 hours after the terrorists stormed the forward base of the Indian Air Force.

Mr. Gopal, Mr. Singh and the latter's jeweller friend, Rajesh Verma, were abducted on Thursday late night. And on Friday early morning, at around 2 a.m., Mr. Gopal and Mr. Singh were freed.

Mr. Gopal alleged that not only was the vital information he shared with the police immediately after he was freed ignored but also he was brutally tortured by the Punjab Police.

On their way from Pathankot to Gurdaspur, the ordeal of the trio started at Kolian area where Mr. Gopal and others were signalled to stop by five men dressed in Army fatigues and carrying assault rifles. They already had another vehicle which they had obtained after murdering a taxi driver.

It was nearly midnight and they were on a isolated stretch when the uniformed men stopped them.

"Mr. Verma was driving the SUV with Mr. Singh sitting next to him while I was in the middle passenger seat. In a flash, we were overpowered with Mr. Verma being the first one to be forcefully evicted and stuffed inside the boot," said Mr. Gopal.

"They dragged Mr. Singh out of the car and sandwiched him between the front and middle seats, something they did to me as well. Two of them sat on us after tying up our limbs, taping our eyes and gagging our mouths," he added.

Two of the attackers then sat over the duo. Mr. Gopal recalled the attackers talking to each other but is fairly certain that the language used by most of them "wasn't Punjabi".

"Only one of them uttered few words in broken Punjabi, which is why I could not comprehend much. The other familiar words I heard were _Asalam Alaikum_. From the voices, I could sense they were young men," said Mr. Gopal.

Neither Mr. Gopal nor Mr. Singh (in his purported disclosure to the police) could remember the routes they were driven on in the hijacked car but it was a dense forest close to the base where they were eventually dumped. The assailants drove away with Mr. Verma still inside the boot.

Mr. Gopal then heard his senior's voice: "Madan let's try and get out of this forest." It was Mr. Singh who managed to free himself first and he freed Mr. Gopal.

"The darkness, dense bushes and tall grasses made it extremely difficult for us to navigate out of the forest. When we eventually did, after walking for two hours and even encountering a canal, we were in a village," said Mr. Gopal.

Villagers helped Mr. Singh to contact his seniors. "He called up Gurdaspur SSP Gurpreet Singh and told him that those who had kidnapped us could be militants," recounted Mr. Gopal.

He added that his hope of police rushing him to safety was immediately dashed when they were taken to the Sadar police station in Pathankot.

"I was repeatedly assaulted even as I kept insisting that whatever I had told them was true. My fears were proved right when the base was attacked but the local police as well as some intelligence officers kept torturing me even after the gun battle started. This is all I get after serving this force for 40 years," said Mr. Gopal, a Class IV staff of Punjab Police, who got an extension after retiring last year.

Punjab DGP and SSP Pathankot were unavailable for comment, despite repeated attempts by _The Hindu_.

m.thehindu.com/news/national/exclusive-police-tortured-key-pathankot-terror-witness/article8061330.ece



nair said:


> Another egg on face moment? Lol!!
> 
> Btw haven't got your tag



Apparently, system glich. If you'll click on the link - you'll see the post & tag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@ranjeet @Parul @nair 

We dont need any external enimies when we have sun snakeheads in our own country.

Bloody presstitutes !!!

And tha MC syed. I lost my cool for a minute. Had to log out for some time.


----------



## Parul

Robinhood Pandey said:


> @ranjeet @Parul @nair
> 
> We dont need any external enimies when we have sun snakeheads in our own country.
> 
> Bloody presstitutes !!!
> 
> *And tha MC syed. I lost my cool for a minute. Had to log out for some time.*




Everyone has thier share of Traitors, so does we. I too had bitter fights with fsyed aka Bhai Zakir during General Election. His hate for MODI has no end. It's better to ignore such people.


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


> @ranjeet @Parul @nair
> 
> We dont need any external enimies when we have sun snakeheads in our own country.
> 
> Bloody presstitutes !!!
> 
> And tha MC syed. I lost my cool for a minute. Had to log out for some time.


keep your cool .. if you are on twitter check the #sackajitdoval hashtag. Aaptards and congressi slaves working overtime


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> Everyone has thier share of Traitors, so does we. I too had bitter fights with fsyed aka Bhai Zakir during General Election. His hate for MODI has no end. It's better to ignore such people.



Elections is a different thing, Parul.

But this was too much.

Have lost friends , know people in this job.

Ppl have no idea what it takes to face bullets 

Playing politics over soldiers bodies is a sin for an athiest like me as well.


----------



## magudi

In Kerala today, all Hindus are in effect second-class citizens. Non-Hindus show naked intolerance against Hindus, using government machinery on the one hand, and the pliant media on the other.

The “intolerance” meme had its day in the sun just before the Bihar elections; and it virtually vanished thereafter. But intolerance is a fact of life; in fact, it may even result in virtual apartheid. Kerala is particularly prone to this syndrome, and here I look both at recent events in Kerala as well as my personal experiences with people of Kerala origin. This is a micro-picture of the beast, but it surely fits in with the macro-picture.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi visited Kerala on December 14 and 15. The visit was marred by a barrage of posturing and positioning by various political parties. If you analyze it, you are left with the distinct feeling that there is tremendous intolerance in “God’s Own Country”, but you will be wrong in your first instinct about the identity of the victims and the oppressors. The victims, it turns out, are Hindus in general and OBC Ezhavas in particular, and the oppressors are non-Hindus including Communists.

Why the Ezhavas? They are the largest group of Hindus—about 20 per cent of the total population, form most of the peasantry including the majority of the poor, and have been a dependable vote bank for the Communists, based on their subaltern experiences in the 19th and early 20th centuries. But they also formed the bulk of converts to Christianity: starting in 1819, when the Old Seminary in Kottayam was funded with Rs 10,000 extorted from the dowager queen of Travancore by the then British Resident, very large numbers of Ezhavas converted because the church promised free education to converts.

Today, Ezhavas are asserting their Hindu identity; they are centerstage in a Hindu consolidation, which may bring the BJP to the position of swing vote in the state. The Communists may lose their trusted vote bank, and the Congress may face an erosion in their Hindu votes as well. Ezhavas are upset that their share of the pie has shrunk, and that even their temples are being looted by the government, which then turns around and offers largesse to non-Hindus (there is even a state programme to forgive loans given to neo-Christian converts!). Thus the Ezhavas are targeted, especially their leader Vellappalli Natesan.

The most casteist groups in Kerala are the Communists and the Congress, both of which have consistently put down “lower-caste” Hindus. In fact, even their allergy to the PM is quite possibly because he is an OBC, which conversely makes him popular with Ezhavas, as well as with the SC Pulayas.

The intolerance du jour was seen in the absence of the Congress Chief Minister, Oommen Chandy, from two events with the PM on December 15: one, the unveiling of the statue of former CM R. Sankar, and two, a visit to the pilgrimage centre Sivagiri Matham associated with the great saint and social reformer, Sri Narayana Guru.

It was made to appear that the Ezhava community, of which both were members, deliberately insulted the CM by not inviting him to both functions.

In fact, Chandy went on the offensive on Twitter, with a tweet that said: “I felt extremely sad when I was told not to attend the function by the organizers who invited me to the event. I considered the opportunity to participate in the state unveiling function of Shri #RShankar as an honor.”

But diligent social media types remembered that Chandy had boycotted the PM’s inauguration in 2014, as had the Congress Mayor of Cochin when then-candidate Modi was speaking to an audience of SC Pulayas. They also asked the obvious question: if you were disinvited to the unveiling of the statue, why did you boycott Sivagiri? Then they dug up an official letter from Chandy to the PM’s Office, which said without further explanation that “he will not be attending” the functions of the unveiling of the statue or the visit to Sivagiri. It is not clear from all this whether he decided to boycott both the functions before or after he was “disinvited” from one.

Swarajya Jan 2016 Issue Final_page39_image43

The answer, in reality, is that—as the PM pointed out in his speech—there is “untouchability” in Kerala. Not so different from the time Swami Vivekananda called Travancore a “lunatic asylum”. Then it was a crazy caste system that kept down so-called “lower castes”. Today all Hindus are in effect second-class citizens, and the state is dominated by Christians, Muslims and Communists. Non-Hindus show naked intolerance against Hindus, using government machinery on the one hand, and the pliant media on the other.

The very verbiage suggests the distorted discourse. Here are more of Oommen Chandy’s tweets, verbatim: “The voices of protest are a welcome sign and reiterates #Kerala’s stance against communal forces. #Kerala acted in unison and issued a strong warning against communal forces when realized that there is an attempt to appropriate #SNDPYogam.”

Exactly what are “communal forces”? It is actually code for “Hindus”. It is as though they cannot even say the word “Hindu” because it is so, so…vile. It is axiomatically impossible that the “secular” Christians or Muslims could be “communal forces”, heaven forbid! What is this dog-whistle statement saying? It’s suggesting that the SNDP Yogam, or Sri Narayana Dharma Paripalana Yogam, the Ezhava organization, must not have anything to do with Hindus. But wait, Ezhavas are Hindus!

However, in context, this statement makes perfect sense. Since Hindus are divided and there is inter-caste animosity in Kerala, no Hindu-leaning party like the BJP has ever won a single assembly or Parliament seat. Thus, the Ezhava attempt at Hindu consolidation, helped along by the popularity of the PM, must be thwarted and nipped in the bud.

Early in December, the head of the SNDP Yogam, Vellappalli Natesan, went on a Samatva Munneta Yatra from Kasargod to Trivandrum, forging alliances with various other Hindu groups, and in effect demanding equal rights—“samatva munneta” means “equal development”—compared to non-Hindus in the state. As articulated by such observers as Prof C.J. Issac, Hindus are losing ground rapidly, in terms of land ownership, bank balances, control of educational institutions, medical facilities, and so on. However, Hindus do lead in one thing: fully 92 per cent of those committing suicide in Kerala are Hindus, surely a sign of stress, often financial stress.

In the middle of his march, Natesan was hit with a non-bailable offence case by the government, charged with “causing enmity between groups”. This was for his comment when the family of a Muslim man was given compensation for dying while trying to rescue two people who had fallen into a manhole: Natesan suggested that the compensation given was biased by religion. Which seems innocuous, and not all that heinous. It may even be factual. However, there were a series of other things said or done by people which the government did not deem to cause “enmity between groups”.

• A Christian priest said Ezhava and Muslim “auto drivers” were involved in love jihad against Christian girls

• A Muslim preacher said that giving money to Hindu temples was equivalent to…, well, let’s say it was a pretty offensive analogy

• The serving Chief Secretary, a Christian, said in a speech at the Old Seminary, the centre of conversion, that it was the duty of the church to evangelize all of Kerala to Christianity • A Christian priest said that Christian children must only be educated in Christian schools (let us note that Hindus own only about 10 per cent of all schools)

• We will make Kerala like Jallianwallah Bagh, said a Christian priest

• At least two different Christian Congress leaders made rude and provocative comments about Sri Narayana Guru

• Communists staged a tableau as part of their Onam celebrations where Sri Narayana Guru was shown lassoed and also crucified

• Communists abused then-candidate Modi going to Sivagiri in 2014 as an attempt to “Hinduize” Sivagiri, which is odd, considering that it is a Hindu monastery
Clearly, there are different standards for different people.

Kerala, despite its progressive image, has a curious history of intolerance. For one thing, there is the Malayali Memorial of a century ago. This was a memorandum (“memorial” is an archaic form) to the Maharaja of Travancore, signed by many thousands, beseeching him to take some locals into the royal service: it was customary then to induct mostly Tamil Brahmins. Later, there was the Ezhava Memorial, another request, this time by the Ezhava community, also hoping to get government jobs. Today, the situation is again dire: Hindus find themselves excluded from many avenues.

This sort of prejudice and intolerance is absorbed, as it were, with mother’s milk. I have experienced this personally. The very first time I understood intolerance was when I was about 10, studying in a Christian school. One day, my friend Philip told me he had seen a devil sitting on a tree in his yard. I was impressed because I had never seen a devil. Then he proceeded to tell me, quite casually, “Your gods are our devils.” I was startled. Although none in my family or priests had told me this, I felt I had to retort: “Your gods are our devils, too.” Clearly, the stories Philip had heard and I had heard were different.

Later, as a columnist, I found this sort of prejudice elsewhere, too. For instance, a well-known journalist wrote on Twitter that he was, in effect, fired for his Hindu perspective, and only, he said, one portal came to his rescue. I had similar experiences, but as a non-professional journalist; I earned my living elsewhere. But I remember the feeling: of being a second-class person, outside looking in.

I used to write op-eds for a famous national newspaper, but one fine day, my contact told me that they would not accept anything else from me, not because my output was bad, but because the op-ed editor had decided to dump me. Incidentally, this was a Kerala Christian woman.

I had a Kerala Communist classmate who later became a big shot as a political analyst for a major magazine. He once went to a book fair, and told me he found a book on Godhra with a chapter written by me. He was so incensed that he asked the vendor to pull the book. Another time, when I supported Israel over Palestinians, he complained on our class Google Group that what I said was so bad that “reason itself was under attack”.

“Reason”, “secular”, “tolerance”. All interesting words, but in the Indian context, they mean something completely different from the dictionary meaning. They are meant to obfuscate. There is apartheid against Hindus, and if we speak out against it, we are “intolerant”. Kerala is just further along in the hypocrisy sweepstakes, but the rest of the country is not far behind. It will not be long before the verbal abuse starts turning into imprisonment and more sinister things. It is déjà vu, J&K: demonize Hindus, then cleanse them.

Rajeev Srinivasan has worked for innovative companies such as Bell Labs, Siemens and Sun Microsystems in strategy and product management. He has taught innovation at several IIMs, and is a member of the Think Tank working on India’s national IP policy. He has been a conservative columnist for almost 20 years, and has degrees from IIT Madras and Stanford Business School.


Apartheid, The Kerala Version | Swarajya

@Marxist @kurup @Levina Read and Sanghify your minds

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Elections is a different thing, Parul.
> 
> But this was too much.
> 
> Have lost friends , know people in this job.
> 
> Ppl have no idea what it takes to face bullets
> 
> Playing politics over soldiers bodies is a sin for an athiest like me as well.


Politics was played on coffins during kargil why are you surprised now?


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> In Kerala today, all Hindus are in effect second-class citizens. Non-Hindus show naked intolerance against Hindus, using government machinery on the one hand, and the pliant media on the other.
> 
> The “intolerance” meme had its day in the sun just before the Bihar elections; and it virtually vanished thereafter. But intolerance is a fact of life; in fact, it may even result in virtual apartheid. Kerala is particularly prone to this syndrome, and here I look both at recent events in Kerala as well as my personal experiences with people of Kerala origin. This is a micro-picture of the beast, but it surely fits in with the macro-picture.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi visited Kerala on December 14 and 15. The visit was marred by a barrage of posturing and positioning by various political parties. If you analyze it, you are left with the distinct feeling that there is tremendous intolerance in “God’s Own Country”, but you will be wrong in your first instinct about the identity of the victims and the oppressors. The victims, it turns out, are Hindus in general and OBC Ezhavas in particular, and the oppressors are non-Hindus including Communists.
> 
> Why the Ezhavas? They are the largest group of Hindus—about 20 per cent of the total population, form most of the peasantry including the majority of the poor, and have been a dependable vote bank for the Communists, based on their subaltern experiences in the 19th and early 20th centuries. But they also formed the bulk of converts to Christianity: starting in 1819, when the Old Seminary in Kottayam was funded with Rs 10,000 extorted from the dowager queen of Travancore by the then British Resident, very large numbers of Ezhavas converted because the church promised free education to converts.
> 
> Today, Ezhavas are asserting their Hindu identity; they are centerstage in a Hindu consolidation, which may bring the BJP to the position of swing vote in the state. The Communists may lose their trusted vote bank, and the Congress may face an erosion in their Hindu votes as well. Ezhavas are upset that their share of the pie has shrunk, and that even their temples are being looted by the government, which then turns around and offers largesse to non-Hindus (there is even a state programme to forgive loans given to neo-Christian converts!). Thus the Ezhavas are targeted, especially their leader Vellappalli Natesan.
> 
> The most casteist groups in Kerala are the Communists and the Congress, both of which have consistently put down “lower-caste” Hindus. In fact, even their allergy to the PM is quite possibly because he is an OBC, which conversely makes him popular with Ezhavas, as well as with the SC Pulayas.
> 
> The intolerance du jour was seen in the absence of the Congress Chief Minister, Oommen Chandy, from two events with the PM on December 15: one, the unveiling of the statue of former CM R. Sankar, and two, a visit to the pilgrimage centre Sivagiri Matham associated with the great saint and social reformer, Sri Narayana Guru.
> 
> It was made to appear that the Ezhava community, of which both were members, deliberately insulted the CM by not inviting him to both functions.
> 
> In fact, Chandy went on the offensive on Twitter, with a tweet that said: “I felt extremely sad when I was told not to attend the function by the organizers who invited me to the event. I considered the opportunity to participate in the state unveiling function of Shri #RShankar as an honor.”
> 
> But diligent social media types remembered that Chandy had boycotted the PM’s inauguration in 2014, as had the Congress Mayor of Cochin when then-candidate Modi was speaking to an audience of SC Pulayas. They also asked the obvious question: if you were disinvited to the unveiling of the statue, why did you boycott Sivagiri? Then they dug up an official letter from Chandy to the PM’s Office, which said without further explanation that “he will not be attending” the functions of the unveiling of the statue or the visit to Sivagiri. It is not clear from all this whether he decided to boycott both the functions before or after he was “disinvited” from one.
> 
> Swarajya Jan 2016 Issue Final_page39_image43
> 
> The answer, in reality, is that—as the PM pointed out in his speech—there is “untouchability” in Kerala. Not so different from the time Swami Vivekananda called Travancore a “lunatic asylum”. Then it was a crazy caste system that kept down so-called “lower castes”. Today all Hindus are in effect second-class citizens, and the state is dominated by Christians, Muslims and Communists. Non-Hindus show naked intolerance against Hindus, using government machinery on the one hand, and the pliant media on the other.
> 
> The very verbiage suggests the distorted discourse. Here are more of Oommen Chandy’s tweets, verbatim: “The voices of protest are a welcome sign and reiterates #Kerala’s stance against communal forces. #Kerala acted in unison and issued a strong warning against communal forces when realized that there is an attempt to appropriate #SNDPYogam.”
> 
> Exactly what are “communal forces”? It is actually code for “Hindus”. It is as though they cannot even say the word “Hindu” because it is so, so…vile. It is axiomatically impossible that the “secular” Christians or Muslims could be “communal forces”, heaven forbid! What is this dog-whistle statement saying? It’s suggesting that the SNDP Yogam, or Sri Narayana Dharma Paripalana Yogam, the Ezhava organization, must not have anything to do with Hindus. But wait, Ezhavas are Hindus!
> 
> However, in context, this statement makes perfect sense. Since Hindus are divided and there is inter-caste animosity in Kerala, no Hindu-leaning party like the BJP has ever won a single assembly or Parliament seat. Thus, the Ezhava attempt at Hindu consolidation, helped along by the popularity of the PM, must be thwarted and nipped in the bud.
> 
> Early in December, the head of the SNDP Yogam, Vellappalli Natesan, went on a Samatva Munneta Yatra from Kasargod to Trivandrum, forging alliances with various other Hindu groups, and in effect demanding equal rights—“samatva munneta” means “equal development”—compared to non-Hindus in the state. As articulated by such observers as Prof C.J. Issac, Hindus are losing ground rapidly, in terms of land ownership, bank balances, control of educational institutions, medical facilities, and so on. However, Hindus do lead in one thing: fully 92 per cent of those committing suicide in Kerala are Hindus, surely a sign of stress, often financial stress.
> 
> In the middle of his march, Natesan was hit with a non-bailable offence case by the government, charged with “causing enmity between groups”. This was for his comment when the family of a Muslim man was given compensation for dying while trying to rescue two people who had fallen into a manhole: Natesan suggested that the compensation given was biased by religion. Which seems innocuous, and not all that heinous. It may even be factual. However, there were a series of other things said or done by people which the government did not deem to cause “enmity between groups”.
> 
> • A Christian priest said Ezhava and Muslim “auto drivers” were involved in love jihad against Christian girls
> 
> • A Muslim preacher said that giving money to Hindu temples was equivalent to…, well, let’s say it was a pretty offensive analogy
> 
> • The serving Chief Secretary, a Christian, said in a speech at the Old Seminary, the centre of conversion, that it was the duty of the church to evangelize all of Kerala to Christianity • A Christian priest said that Christian children must only be educated in Christian schools (let us note that Hindus own only about 10 per cent of all schools)
> 
> • We will make Kerala like Jallianwallah Bagh, said a Christian priest
> 
> • At least two different Christian Congress leaders made rude and provocative comments about Sri Narayana Guru
> 
> • Communists staged a tableau as part of their Onam celebrations where Sri Narayana Guru was shown lassoed and also crucified
> 
> • Communists abused then-candidate Modi going to Sivagiri in 2014 as an attempt to “Hinduize” Sivagiri, which is odd, considering that it is a Hindu monastery
> Clearly, there are different standards for different people.
> 
> Kerala, despite its progressive image, has a curious history of intolerance. For one thing, there is the Malayali Memorial of a century ago. This was a memorandum (“memorial” is an archaic form) to the Maharaja of Travancore, signed by many thousands, beseeching him to take some locals into the royal service: it was customary then to induct mostly Tamil Brahmins. Later, there was the Ezhava Memorial, another request, this time by the Ezhava community, also hoping to get government jobs. Today, the situation is again dire: Hindus find themselves excluded from many avenues.
> 
> This sort of prejudice and intolerance is absorbed, as it were, with mother’s milk. I have experienced this personally. The very first time I understood intolerance was when I was about 10, studying in a Christian school. One day, my friend Philip told me he had seen a devil sitting on a tree in his yard. I was impressed because I had never seen a devil. Then he proceeded to tell me, quite casually, “Your gods are our devils.” I was startled. Although none in my family or priests had told me this, I felt I had to retort: “Your gods are our devils, too.” Clearly, the stories Philip had heard and I had heard were different.
> 
> Later, as a columnist, I found this sort of prejudice elsewhere, too. For instance, a well-known journalist wrote on Twitter that he was, in effect, fired for his Hindu perspective, and only, he said, one portal came to his rescue. I had similar experiences, but as a non-professional journalist; I earned my living elsewhere. But I remember the feeling: of being a second-class person, outside looking in.
> 
> I used to write op-eds for a famous national newspaper, but one fine day, my contact told me that they would not accept anything else from me, not because my output was bad, but because the op-ed editor had decided to dump me. Incidentally, this was a Kerala Christian woman.
> 
> I had a Kerala Communist classmate who later became a big shot as a political analyst for a major magazine. He once went to a book fair, and told me he found a book on Godhra with a chapter written by me. He was so incensed that he asked the vendor to pull the book. Another time, when I supported Israel over Palestinians, he complained on our class Google Group that what I said was so bad that “reason itself was under attack”.
> 
> “Reason”, “secular”, “tolerance”. All interesting words, but in the Indian context, they mean something completely different from the dictionary meaning. They are meant to obfuscate. There is apartheid against Hindus, and if we speak out against it, we are “intolerant”. Kerala is just further along in the hypocrisy sweepstakes, but the rest of the country is not far behind. It will not be long before the verbal abuse starts turning into imprisonment and more sinister things. It is déjà vu, J&K: demonize Hindus, then cleanse them.
> 
> Rajeev Srinivasan has worked for innovative companies such as Bell Labs, Siemens and Sun Microsystems in strategy and product management. He has taught innovation at several IIMs, and is a member of the Think Tank working on India’s national IP policy. He has been a conservative columnist for almost 20 years, and has degrees from IIT Madras and Stanford Business School.
> 
> 
> Apartheid, The Kerala Version | Swarajya
> 
> @Marxist @kurup @Levina Read and Sanghify your minds



But what about high HDI?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Krantikari channel is also showing same picture and telling been released by Army. It's real Sham.


Guess what...I watched that image on krantikari channel too..along with that magic Pakistani pillow. Makes me wonder about their sources at times...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

@magudi @Echo_419

Operations are still going on at Pathankot & the PM is waxing about the benefits of Yoga.. You can see his speech on his twitter profile @PMOIndia :facepalm: I can't bring myself to post them here.

Granted Yoga is good & such speeches are important, but is this the time to do it?? When operations are still going on!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683599747983130624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683559271305363456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683288881924411393
EDIT:- Congis & AAptards are trending #sackAjitDoval on twitter.. Imbeciles, do they know someone better than him? Don't tell me Mani Shankar Aiyer & Ashutosh!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@itachii @Srinivas @bhagat @NIA An interesting & amazing article about the Father of Telangana, DO read it. Am posting it once again
Portrait of a political operator « Fountain Ink Series

"After the TRS had been formed, KCR declared in public that none of his children would follow him into politics. Raghunandan recounts: “He had said ‘_Nenu, naa musalamma, iddarame unnam_’ "   
[The first of many U-turn]

Raghunandan, who had worked with KCR and Harish Rao for most of TRS’s existence before it came to power, says KCR was always on his guard against Harish Rao. “KCR fears him. KCR came to power first by betraying NTR. History repeats itself. There is a saying in Telugu. ‘_Neevu nerpina vidya, nee painey vaadtaaru._’ The knowledge you teach will be used against you.”

--------------------------------------------------------
What happened to Anna garu will happen to KCR if he isn't careful, if not now then some other day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> @magudi @Echo_419
> 
> Operations are still going on at Pathankot & the PM is waxing about the benefits of Yoga.. You can see his speech on his twitter profile @PMOIndia :facepalm: I can't bring myself to post them here.
> 
> Granted Yoga is good & such speeches are important, but is this the time to do it?? When operations are still going on!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683599747983130624
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683559271305363456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683288881924411393



I lost hope from Moodi long time ago bro , tacit support though for the of lack of other options


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> Marathis?? In Northern Kerala!!
> 
> Interesting.. Are there no Tulu Christians?
> 
> 
> .


yes...Not entire North Kerala,only around upper part of kasargod district,bordering Mangalore...Actually it is a part of Tulunadu,But was mistakenly added to Kerala..Even today many in those areas can't speak or even understand basic Malayalam(Though Muslims speaks good Malayalam )...
Tulu Christian-very rare species,some recent converts may be,not sure about Mangalore side...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> I lost hope from Moodi long time ago bro , tacit support though for the of lack of other options



same here,sala koi aur option hi nahi hai


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> same here,sala koi aur option hi nahi hai



tfi article ka link diyo


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Politics was played on coffins during kargil why are you surprised now?



For politicians its their bread and butter but civilians and common public behaving like this is beyond my level of tolerance , bhai .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


> For politicians its their bread and butter but civilians and common public behaving like this is beyond my level of tolerance , bhai .


Well Modi does bring out the best out of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> tfi article ka link diyo



Yeh mera sab se hit article hai that was even shared (Re-tweeted) by Piyush goyal himself How Piyush Goyal healed an ailing department and brought it back to its feet - The Frustrated Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nair saab

Indian consulate attacked in Jalalabad Afghanistan 

@JanjaWeed @Parul @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Nair saab said:


> Indian consulate attacked in Jalalabad Afghanistan
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Parul @ranjeet



Gen Shariff's ego hurt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Nair saab said:


> Indian consulate attacked in Jalalabad Afghanistan
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Parul @ranjeet


Damn someone looks really pissed off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Damn someone looks really pissed off.



Indian members are safe.

2 pigs down 

2 more to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578233044030500864

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

An atteck on indian consulate in afghanistan


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> Indian consulate attacked in Jalalabad Afghanistan
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Parul @ranjeet


wow..someone is really gone mad 'cause plan din't come together in Pathankot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Everyone in India wants India to become a superpower- But I don't think we deserve It yet- people don't have the stomach for such a thing- a couple of terrorist attacks and we have this-

#SackAjitDoval


----------



## Nair saab

JanjaWeed said:


> wow..someone is really gone mad 'cause plan din't come together in Pathankot.


I have a very bad feeling... something bad is gonna come down upon us... Just be Prepared ... Its not just the Pak Army some 1 powerful is funding and planning for them... Some foreign hand with Pak Army without the knowledge of the Pak government ... 

Pak Army with Chinese possible ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

I heard about it few hours back. Two Terrorist sent to Hell & everyone in consulate were safe...

Any new update on it?




Nair saab said:


> Indian consulate attacked in Jalalabad Afghanistan
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Parul @ranjeet





Nair saab said:


> I have a very bad feeling... something bad is gonna come down upon us... Just be Prepared ... Its not just the Pak Army some 1 powerful is funding and planning for them... Some foreign hand with Pak Army without the knowledge of the Pak government ...
> 
> Pak Army with Chinese possible ...



I hope nothing like this happen. We've already lost 7 personnel. 


Thier has been complete Security Laps and security forces didn't Handel this Pathankot Attack Aptly. They had prior evidence & could have averted this.

Last night they declared that Terrorist been neutralised, actually they weren't. Home Ministry posted Pic from Syria stating Terrorist has been killed, media started sharing that pic & later HM deleted the tweet. The casualties were reported incorrectly.  

I spoke to Relative in Pathankot per him Helicopters were fly constantly through out the day. I think GOI is hiding something. (My conspiracy theory)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> I hope nothing like this happen. We've already lost 7 personnel.
> 
> 
> Thier has been complete Security Laps and security forces didn't Handel this Pathankot Attack Aptly. They had prior evidence & could have averted this.
> 
> Last night they declared that Terrorist been neutralised, actually they weren't. Home Ministry posted Pic from Syria stating Terrorist has been killed, media started sharing that pic & later HM deleted the tweet. The casualties were reported incorrectly.
> 
> I spoke to Relative in Pathankot per him Helicopters were fly constantly through out the day. I think GOI is hiding something. (My conspiracy theory)



Hiding or not but sìntuation is not good.

Thats what my friend also said.

Things werent taken too seriously initially as intell comes on regular basis.


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Hiding or not but sìntuation is not good.
> 
> Thats what my friend also said.
> 
> Things werent taken too seriously initially as intell comes on regular basis.


Is OP still going on or has it ended?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Is OP still going on or has it ended?



Combing operation is still on.

Area is vast and too many unattended things are to be sterlized also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> *Traveling the world not gonna win elections - must solve problems back home*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683243933221011456
> Meanwhile #jaitleynomics
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bharat bro , transformative foreign policy initiatives won't win you elections .The economic policies of the govt are hardly any different from that of UPA.If Modi keeps harping onto this incremental reform BS fed to him by his lawyer friend his supporters will run out of defense by 2019



Modi likely to cut down on foreign visits in 2016, will only fulfil prior commitments - IBNLive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Everyone in India wants India to become a superpower- But I don't think we deserve It yet- people don't have the stomach for such a thing- a couple of terrorist attacks and we have this-
> 
> #SackAjitDoval



Being trend by people who looted India for 6 decades, ignore bootlickers.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Everyone in India wants India to become a superpower- But I don't think we deserve It yet- people don't have the stomach for such a thing- a couple of terrorist attacks and we have this-
> 
> #SackAjitDoval


People who are calling for this are only pushing the agenda of PA, ISI, LET, JEM & every other anti nationals out there, who have been spitting venom against Ajit Doval from day one.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nair saab said:


> I have a very bad feeling... something bad is gonna come down upon us... Just be Prepared ... Its not just the Pak Army some 1 powerful is funding and planning for them... Some foreign hand with Pak Army without the knowledge of the Pak government ...
> 
> Pak Army with Chinese possible ...


Quite possible. PA has always been paid mercenaries of big powers. India needs to be proactive in this volatile neighbourhood. Can't be sitting duck all the time. Need to play its own game to survive in this great geostrategic dog fight.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Unique ID to end biz registration woes
Unique ID to end biz registration woes - Times of India via @timesofindia


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Welcome to Modi Raj
> 
> Communal tension erupted in Malda - The Economic Times
> 
> @Mike_Brando @Rain Man @Tridibans


thread already running.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> thread already running.




Shit yaar ! I should start getting out of this thread more often

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

KOLKATA: * Kazi Masum Akhtar, the headmaster of Talpukur Aara High Madrasa in the heart of the city, has been banned from its precincts, after being viciously assaulted by maulanas and their henchmen, for training students to sing the national anthem for the Republic Day in the state where Asia’s first Nobel laureate and West Bengal icon Rabindranath Tagore wrote the song.*

The Talpukur Aara High Madrasa is a government-recognised school. Many of the radical Muslim clerics who attacked Akhtar are rooting for the ISIS, say sources. So far, Akhtar has appealed to West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee, the governor and the chairman of state minorities’ commission six times, but to no avail. He records his attendance at a state government education department office to draw his salary.

The maulvis have dubbed the national anthem “sacrilege” and a “Hindutva song” and issued a fatwa against Akhtar. He was also beaten up with iron rods in March, resulting in a severe head injury that left him for months in hospital. His skull was split. Since then Akhtar has not been able to set foot in the area—not just the madrasa—though he was hired through a state government interview. A fatwa has been issued against him, preventing him from entering the school unless he wore the traditional Muslim attire of kurta, short pyjamas and grew a beard, the length of which would be decided by the madrasa’s maulanas.

The clean-shaven Akhtar, who is comfortable wearing shirts and trousers, is bemused by the fatwa. The maulvis have asked him to send them photos each week, to examine the progress of his beard’s growth. They have said singing the “Hindu” national anthem and hoisting the Tri-colour in an Islamic teaching institution are anti-Islamic.

Akhtar invited the fury of maulvis for modernising the syllabus in his classroom. “Our madrasa is a modern one and is like any other good school, with the only exception that Arabic is an optional subject,” he said.

Another act of Akhtar that angered the maulvis was his support for the education of Muslim girls. He persuaded parents of his girl students to let their daughters continue their studies and publicly denounce child marriage. Before being assaulted, he had started counselling poor Muslim parents not to marry off their minor daughters to old Muslim men. The enraged Muslim clerics described him as a “kafir” for preaching “Hindutva”.

The Kolkata Police Commissioner has written to the chairman of the Minorities Commission, stating that he was not in a position to provide security to Akhtar as “his presence in the area might lead to communal tension because of his comments in some newspapers”.

National Anthem 'Sacrilege' for Kolkata Madrasa -The New Indian Express

kolkatta not malda or murshidabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

lightoftruth said:


> KOLKATA: * Kazi Masum Akhtar, the headmaster of Talpukur Aara High Madrasa in the heart of the city, has been banned from its precincts, after being viciously assaulted by maulanas and their henchmen, for training students to sing the national anthem for the Republic Day in the state where Asia’s first Nobel laureate and West Bengal icon Rabindranath Tagore wrote the song.*
> 
> The Talpukur Aara High Madrasa is a government-recognised school. Many of the radical Muslim clerics who attacked Akhtar are rooting for the ISIS, say sources. So far, Akhtar has appealed to West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee, the governor and the chairman of state minorities’ commission six times, but to no avail. He records his attendance at a state government education department office to draw his salary.
> 
> The maulvis have dubbed the national anthem “sacrilege” and a “Hindutva song” and issued a fatwa against Akhtar. He was also beaten up with iron rods in March, resulting in a severe head injury that left him for months in hospital. His skull was split. Since then Akhtar has not been able to set foot in the area—not just the madrasa—though he was hired through a state government interview. A fatwa has been issued against him, preventing him from entering the school unless he wore the traditional Muslim attire of kurta, short pyjamas and grew a beard, the length of which would be decided by the madrasa’s maulanas.
> 
> The clean-shaven Akhtar, who is comfortable wearing shirts and trousers, is bemused by the fatwa. The maulvis have asked him to send them photos each week, to examine the progress of his beard’s growth. They have said singing the “Hindu” national anthem and hoisting the Tri-colour in an Islamic teaching institution are anti-Islamic.
> 
> Akhtar invited the fury of maulvis for modernising the syllabus in his classroom. “Our madrasa is a modern one and is like any other good school, with the only exception that Arabic is an optional subject,” he said.
> 
> Another act of Akhtar that angered the maulvis was his support for the education of Muslim girls. He persuaded parents of his girl students to let their daughters continue their studies and publicly denounce child marriage. Before being assaulted, he had started counselling poor Muslim parents not to marry off their minor daughters to old Muslim men. The enraged Muslim clerics described him as a “kafir” for preaching “Hindutva”.
> 
> The Kolkata Police Commissioner has written to the chairman of the Minorities Commission, stating that he was not in a position to provide security to Akhtar as “his presence in the area might lead to communal tension because of his comments in some newspapers”.
> 
> National Anthem 'Sacrilege' for Kolkata Madrasa -The New Indian Express
> 
> kolkatta not malda or murshidabad.




Time has arrived to openly support such modern Muslims


----------



## lightoftruth

Echo_419 said:


> Time has arrived to openly support such modern Muslims


These things won't even be discussed in our MSM.
They are scared to be labeled as right winger, its an outcast in intellectual circus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

lightoftruth said:


> These things won't even be discussed in our MSM.
> They are scared to be labeled as right winger, its an outcast in intellectual circus.



That's why i am helping some people build an alternative right wing ecosystem.Check the website 'The frustrated Indian'
@magudi What do you think about my articles & do you want to write for TFI?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> That's why i am helping some people build an alternative right wing ecosystem.Check the website 'The frustrated Indian'
> @magudi What do you think about my articles & do you want to write for TFI?




it was a good  I actually even found you own Fb with that


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> it was a good  I actually even found you own Fb with that




Send me a request if you want to write for TFI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

WTF just happened here? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683987105022742528





@Parul @Echo_419 @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @magudi @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> WTF just happened here?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683987105022742528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Parul @Echo_419 @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @magudi @Star Wars


​Is the Baldi in picture Diji?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683987105022742528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Parul @Echo_419 @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @magudi @Star Wars


If it's Diggi the sycophant, would not mind much... he is a shrewd politician...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> ​Is the Baldi in picture Diji?


Yes, I believe Armageddon is upon us now.


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> WTF just happened here?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683987105022742528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Parul @Echo_419 @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @magudi @Star Wars






Congress Leader Digvijaya Singh Supports Ban on Cow Slaughter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> WTF just happened here?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683987105022742528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Parul @Echo_419 @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @magudi @Star Wars



Whats that music playing in the background?

I believe its:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> WTF just happened here?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683987105022742528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Parul @Echo_419 @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @magudi @Star Wars



BC yeh kya dekh liya


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> WTF just happened here?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683987105022742528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Parul @Echo_419 @SarthakGanguly @JanjaWeed @magudi @Star Wars


what.. what... what? 

Is he trying to make up for all those anti-RSS events he graced in the past.. or his closet sanghiness coming out in the open?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

JanjaWeed said:


> what.. what... what?
> 
> Is he trying to make up for all those anti-RSS events he graced in the past.. or his closet sanghiness coming out in the open?



Just making up, Do you really think these guys have any sort of ideology? basically this is now course correction, after harvesting the hell out of stupid beef controversy, even though it was actually the congis who implemented bans in many of the states, they realized that they had made way too much noise about it and now have to back pedal, for a lot of things done in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> That's why i am helping some people build an alternative right wing ecosystem.Check the website 'The frustrated Indian'
> @magudi What do you think about my articles & do you want to write for TFI?


Your articles are good..

I wish I could be as useful as you to the cause,desh & dharma, by the way I will friend you on Facebook.

Code Name: Jai Shri Ram

EDIT:- I sent it just some time back, did u get it?
----------------------------------------------------------------
Haha!!

PM speaks, CM sleeps @Zebra @vayuputhra

Modi speaks at ISC program, CM Siddaramaiah sleeps! - Oneindia





Then when he wakes up.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684008611291398144
Just for lulz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Your articles are good..
> 
> I wish I could be as useful as you to the cause,desh & dharma, by the way I will friend you on Facebook.
> 
> Code Name: Jai Shri Ram
> 
> Haha!!
> 
> PM speaks, CM sleeps @Zebra @vayuputhra
> 
> Modi speaks at ISC program, CM Siddaramaiah sleeps! - Oneindia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then when he wakes up.



Thx man & i would disagree with you.Your analysis of politics in unmatched in PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Rajiv Gandhi Station. #odd&even

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

I was talking about this tweet and kejirwal retweeted it. 
@Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683702395558203393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> Welcome back dude - you get banned every weekend or what?



I open my mouth too much

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> I was talking about this tweet and kejirwal retweeted it.
> @Parul
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683702395558203393



Kamene pan ki bhi haadh hoti hai


----------



## ranjeet

paan khaaye saniya hamar ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684046538004275200


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Only two reasons Khangress is booted out is:
Looting India, and breaking India.

NaMo chosen to stop looting, and integrate India.
This is primary objective.
Economy, foreign affairs, jobs all are his secondary responsibilities.

I hope he's aware of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Indian journalist cycles at 50km/hr speed to his office to tweet about odd/even success. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683184114309046272

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Indian journalist cycles at 50km/hr speed to his office to tweet about odd/even success.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683184114309046272


Soon gyms in Delhi will have to close down. Delhites will lead a healthier lifestyle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vayuputhra

Darmashkian said:


> Your articles are good..
> 
> I wish I could be as useful as you to the cause,desh & dharma, by the way I will friend you on Facebook.
> 
> Code Name: Jai Shri Ram
> 
> EDIT:- I sent it just some time back, did u get it?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Haha!!
> 
> PM speaks, CM sleeps @Zebra @vayuputhra
> 
> Modi speaks at ISC program, CM Siddaramaiah sleeps! - Oneindia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then when he wakes up.



He beats hollande in all means, he can sleep when the entire house is fighting, another namoona is ex PM devegowda, both belong to the same region and were colleagues, devegowda was sleeping in the joint session of parliament when sri Abdul kalam was president addressing the house, he even scolded him mildly for sleeping when everyone were clapping, 
The present CM has earned a title as nidde ramaiah ( nidde= sleepy), when he was questioned in the house about his habit of sleeping on stages and functions he gave a written reply that he was suffering from sleeping sicknes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684273649575006210

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

When terrorists attack Paris, watermark your DPs with national colours of France and trend "I stand with Paris", when Israel gives a taste of their own medicine to Palestinian terrorists, take out candle light vigils and trend "I stand with Gaza"....when terrorists attack Pathankot, attack the PM and NSA, demand their resignations and mock everybody with names who prefers to stand with the government in such crisis...and yes..cheer the death of every soldier because each death gives more masala to attack..

‪#‎AdarshLiberals‬/ ‪#‎Presstitutes‬/ ‪#‎AAP‬/ ‪#‎Congress‬



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684273649575006210



Recruitment in any forces should be on Merit, not on such basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Malappuram man Anwar Sadhik arrested on sedition charges for mocking Lt Col Niranjan's death | The News Minute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Malappuram man Anwar Sadhik arrested on sedition charges for mocking Lt Col Niranjan's death | The News Minute



Hang him for treason

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684273649575006210


This will only open the floodgates. Any kind of reservation or quota system in armed forces including paramilitary could be highly detrimental to the national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

MediaCrooks: Terror-Joy


They did not learn after 26/11. They did not learn after other attacks. They did not learn even at Gurdaspur. They paraded a captured terrorist for soundbites. Goes for the GOI, goes for our armed forces and most of all our uncouth MSM who almost rejoice over a terror attack. It was no different during and after the attack at *Pathankot*. Seven personnel were killed. Of course, these are expendable Indians unlike those in Paris or elsewhere. You know, had it been Paris or London our media folks would have sported handles like this one:



 
Yeah, many had turned “*Je suis Charlie*”. I’m sure you’re not going to see something like “Je suis Pathankot” or “Je suis Indian Army” or anything close. Long back I wrote a note about the *top 5 prayers* of the Indian media and right at the top it is still a terror attack. Nothing seems to give them more joy, to demonstrate their histrionics and their fake sympathy for victims. The Supreme Court had severely rapped the media over their pathetic reporting of the 26/11 attacks. The SC note stopped short of holding some in the MSM criminally responsible for some of the deaths (*read here*). In July 2015 the I&B Ministry grandly issued an advisory to the media to refrain from live-telecast of anti-terror operations and stick to report briefings by the Army Officers. Here’s what the advisory said:




If indeed the GOI had any serious intention of preventing TV channels telecasting combat operations then why do they even allow TV cameras anywhere close to the conflict zone? This is simply mind-boggling incompetence on display. Most TV channels continue to offer “running commentary” on the operations (including the one at Pathankot) that directly helps the terrorists and their handlers. You guessed it, NDTV has to be at the forefront of such reckless acts as the tweets of one *Col. Kurup*narrate:




And the queen of terror-histrionics immediately rushes to Pathankot to interview and learn about the misery of families of our martyrs. Cheap photo-ops and milking a tragedy seems to come naturally to her and a few more in our media. Simple sensibility requires that one allows the victim’s family to grieve in peace and wait for a few days to meet them. Not our media. They want to exploit the grief when when the wounds are fresh and raw. Let it hurt! *Let it hurt a bit more*!




To a grieving woman Barkha Dutt actually says “*At least your father (or husband) died saving lives*”. Stunning! As if in that moment of immediate, unbelievable grief that is meant as consolation to someone who just lost a dear one. There are others like Sagarika Ghose and Nikhil Wagle whose cup of joy seems to have overflowed because the Pathankot attack happened under ModiSarkar. *More JOY*!




So called “Bhakts” are seething? And what was the rest of the country doing? Celebrating? Well, I do believe there many Sickulars and Media morons who actually secretly (or openly) celebrated the Pathankot-attack. What explains their naked, unbridled joy? Here’s what:




Their hatred for Modi and the current GOI drives them to the limits of rejoicing a tragedy. Nowhere in the democratic world would you see such disgusting behaviour. At the other end of the spectrum there is this jerk on TimesNow who every now and then will derive fake orgasms through ****-bashing at anytime. *Arnab Goswami* does it again asking stupid questions about making Pakistan pay for these terror attacks. He forgets something. His channel and he kept screaming during (and after) 26/11 “*We will NEVER FORGET*”. 



With stupid hashtags like #TimeUpPakistan Arnab goes on another round of mindless debates. He seems to forget that his Times group forgot all about 26/11 and other attacks and started the stupid “*Aman Ki Asha*” nonsense. That’s all it takes for him. A few nights of anti-Pak ranting with two jokers from Pak on his panel and then the Times group will get back to business and money with the Aman-Asha crap. This hollow reporting and exploitation of terror-attacks is a lot more disgusting than any goof-ups in intelligence by our security establishment.

There is something else that should bother us a lot. *Narendra Modi* seems to have lost touch with his communication skills. The frequent “Mann ki baat” was bound to become tediously boring after a point and does not evoke any more interest. Modi fails to communicate with the nation on important social and security issues. *Kanchan Gupta* (a BJP sympathiser) calls 2015 Modi’s “*annus horribilus*”. He mostly cites Modi’s failure and reluctance to communicate with the nation at crucial times and on crucial issues. His attempts at being “*Goody two shoes*” were bound to backfire sooner or later. Prior to the 2014 elections Modi was often compared to Ronald Reagan as a great communicator. Those who recall the Challenger tragedy (Watch the LIVE video on *Youtube*) of January 28, 1986 may have heard this soothing address to the nation by Reagan:

Reagan cancelled his State of the Union address and spoke to the citizens directly at a time of tragedy and grief. Seven astronauts died in the Challenger tragedy owing to technical malfunction. Seven of our jawans died in Pathankot owing to attacks by an evil enemy. The deaths happened for different reasons but the grief and sorrow are the same.

Nobody wants mundane statements like “we will fight terror” (as we used to keep hearing during the UPA rule) and nobody wants knee-jerk reactions like that of Arnab Goswami screaming “Pak must pay”. The PM need not address the sick media which has many deriving joy and opportunity out of terror attacks. Seven Jawans dying in a terror-attack is not a small incident and the PM should speak to the nation to soothe the hearts and nerves of ordinary citizens. It would be worth the honour even if the PM mentioned the seven names in such an address. In October 2014 Arun Jaitley *grandly stated* “*If Pakistan persists with this adventurism, our forces will make the cost of this adventurism unaffordable*”. How exactly is ModiSarkar going to accomplish that? That is what the nation needs to know.

There are many Sickulars and many in the media who are desperate to see India and ModiSarkar fail. The reasons are not very hard to see. They will find joy in every adversity that India faces, including terror-joy. Some of these “useful idiots” of Pak also joyfully enjoy junkets under their stupid Track-2 Fliplomacy. One journalist points out what many in the know are aware of:




Those are the very journalists who derive joy out of every terror attack and desperately wish for India to fail in all her endeavours. They carry out fake campaigns about “*intolerance*” and add fuel to stupid actions like “*Award Wapsi*”. ModiSarkar has to battle both these enemies – within and outside. There were a few who were “*Fai-re fighters*” (Pak’s useful Indian idiots nurtured by Ghulam Nabi Fai) and Tufail Ahmed suggests they are now directly under ISI-payroll. Is there any surprise some in our media find so much terror-joy even at the death of our jawans?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684338694870843392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684340785299378177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684339442182586368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Pathankot attack: Faulty thermal imagers allowed intrusion? - Times of India

With preliminary evidence suggesting that the terrorists who attacked the Pathankot IAF base attack used the canal route of Ravi river and then passed Bamiyal village, there may have been a serious technical security lapse as the thermal imager located between two BSF posts was not working.

Sources said there is a 134-meter stretch between two BSF posts in Bamiyal, which is at the International Border (IB), where the thermal imager used by border guards is located and which was not functioning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684441399102554113
Another Movie review coming soon. 
@Prometheus 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684407537442107393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Another gem from Secular Bengal.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684618583457005568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

ranjeet said:


> Another gem from Secular Bengal.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684618583457005568



This guy is a known Jamati, he was the one to lead the campaign and hooliganism against Taslima Nasrin, and he is a TMC MP from Basirhat, a Muslim dominated area. 

However, on a positive note, he may not be as bad as Mr. Ahmed Hassan Imran, a man with links to SIMI and Jamat, whom Mamata sent to Rajya Sabha in spite of the warnings from the IB and Home ministry! Check this: 
Has Anand Bazar Patrika opened a can of worms for Mamata Banerjee? - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> This guy is a known Jamati, he was the one to lead the campaign and hooliganism against Taslima Nasrin, and he is a TMC MP from Basirhat, a Muslim dominated area.
> 
> However, on a positive note, he may not be as bad as Mr. Ahmed Hassan Imran, a man with links to SIMI and Jamat, whom Mamata sent to Rajya Sabha in spite of the warnings from the IB and Home ministry! Check this:
> Has Anand Bazar Patrika opened a can of worms for Mamata Banerjee? - Oneindia



The way our secular media ignoring/monkey balancing bengal issue is alarming. Few hotheads might start targeting Bengali migrant workers in other states if incidents like malda or motormouths running non stop in Bengal aren't controlled.


----------



## dray

ranjeet said:


> The way our secular media ignoring/monkey balancing bengal issue is alarming. Few hotheads might start targeting Bengali migrant workers in other states if incidents like malda or motormouths running non stop in Bengal aren't controlled.



That will help the jamatis and commies..


----------



## magudi

Rain Man said:


> That will help the jamatis and commies..






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683902018964983809


----------



## dray

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683902018964983809



I know..

But forget about low key violence, nothing gets reported...we live in an utopian world.

I had a bad day with a commie friend..will tell the story later..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Rain Man said:


> I know..
> 
> But forget about low key violence, nothing gets reported...we live in an utopian world.
> 
> I had a bad day with a commie friend..will tell the story later..



Can't you convince your Commie friend to come over to the Light side


----------



## IndoCarib

Chhattisgarh Tapes: Congress MLA Amit Jogi suspended for six years | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Spot the similaritysimilarity: 







Rabbi Shergill's Facebook Post:

Wow! What abundant reportage of 2,50,000 people rioting brazenly on the streets of Malda! Such sharp focus on police stations, BDO, police vehicles being attacked; bombs being hurled; women getting molested with a self-assured impunity. We all must applaud the media for upholding the ethos of national journalism through its round-the-clock, breathless reporting of Delhi's odd-even plan instead. Way to go ye Filmcity fraternity! I guess a riot has to happen right in your parking lot to merit your esteemed attention. Some gall you have to call yourself 'national' media.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

Parul said:


> Spot the similaritysimilarity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi Shergill's Facebook Post:
> 
> Wow! What abundant reportage of 2,50,000 people rioting brazenly on the streets of Malda! Such sharp focus on police stations, BDO, police vehicles being attacked; bombs being hurled; women getting molested with a self-assured impunity. We all must applaud the media for upholding the ethos of national journalism through its round-the-clock, breathless reporting of Delhi's odd-even plan instead. Way to go ye Filmcity fraternity! I guess a riot has to happen right in your parking lot to merit your esteemed attention. Some gall you have to call yourself 'national' media.




eerily similar

Nocookies | The Australian

but at least they have media walas who apologize

German broadcaster sorry for slow reporting on mob assaults - The Express Tribune



Parul said:


> Spot the similaritysimilarity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbi Shergill's Facebook Post:
> 
> Wow! What abundant reportage of 2,50,000 people rioting brazenly on the streets of Malda! Such sharp focus on police stations, BDO, police vehicles being attacked; bombs being hurled; women getting molested with a self-assured impunity. We all must applaud the media for upholding the ethos of national journalism through its round-the-clock, breathless reporting of Delhi's odd-even plan instead. Way to go ye Filmcity fraternity! I guess a riot has to happen right in your parking lot to merit your esteemed attention. Some gall you have to call yourself 'national' media.




eerily similar

Nocookies | The Australian

but at least they have media walas who apologize

German broadcaster sorry for slow reporting on mob assaults - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Check this!!!! 






It's a damn strong reply!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

This is worth watching ... how foot soldiers of evangelists react after confronting them with the truth. 





the whole lecture/debate is worth watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

-------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684970801695559680


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

Malda Violence: Is Mamata Banerjee saving her votebank?-www.veritenews.com


----------



## dray

Desperate attempt to secure minority votes...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

*Forcibly converted to Christianity, hung by the wrists from a ceiling fan, starved for days and beaten mercilessly for failing to recite Bible passages* — this is what a nine-year-old boy said he had to endure at an illegal shelter.

He was among 30 children, all from poor families, rescued on December 29 after police raided two homes run by the Emmanuel Seva Group in Greater Noida and Meerut. The child, who along with his younger sister and brother had been confined to the home for three years, said their stay was like a “jail term” during which his name was also changed.

*“I was allowed to meet my parents once a month for only 15 minutes. The only thing I was taught was the Bible. They forced me to memorise its passages,” the boy told HT on Thursday and added that the children were forced to consume buffalo meat and “paraded” before potential donors.

“They gave us good clothes whenever visitors came. They made us stand in line and recite Bible passages. Faltering meant a beating with sticks and belts later*,” he said. “Once the guests left, the shelter in-charge snatched away our clothes, sweets and gifts and we were back in rags again.”

His 11-year-old sister said the children were forced to sleep on a dirty floor that was littered with rodent droppings.

“*They never allowed us to step outside. We were not given food for three days at a stretch if we forgot a Bible passage.*”

Their mother, whose complaint with a children’s helpline led to the raids, said she was approached by one Josua Devraj at a Delhi hospital around three years ago. “He said he will raise my children and make them IAS officers. He forced us to circulate pamphlets and copies of the Bible in public places but never paid us,” she said.

Their ordeal has not ended even after being rescued. The woman said the shelter’s employees came to her house on Tuesday night and threatened to take her three children back. *“They pelted stones at our house and beat us up with batons. They fled when the neighbours gathered,”* she said.

Shelter forcibly converted children to Christianity, raided by police | noida | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jai Bharat

Rain Man said:


> Desperate attempt to secure minority votes...!!



Her retweet rates are atrocious.

Her voter base doesn't seem to have access to education or a mobile, which I find rather unsurprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Is it true? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685365589624270848


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

CPI(M)'s navakerala march poster (kannur) ..CPI(M) Politburo member Pinarayi Vijayan and Kannur Dist secretary P jayarajan are in the poster

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> CPI(M)'s navakerala march poster (kannur) ..CPI(M) Politburo member Pinarayi Vijayan and Kannur Dist secretary P jayarajan are in the poster
> 
> View attachment 285677




LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Vedic Chants at ‘Atheist’ Karunanidhi’s Home - TheQuint

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> Vedic Chants at ‘Atheist’ Karunanidhi’s Home - TheQuint



cc : @Nilgiri @ThaniOruvan


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Marxist said:


> CPI(M)'s navakerala march poster (kannur) ..CPI(M) Politburo member Pinarayi Vijayan and Kannur Dist secretary P jayarajan are in the poster
> 
> View attachment 285677



I have just came to know that Dhoni has been issued and non-bailable warrant by Anantapur court for something similar- Why doesn't some one files a case on these goons-


----------



## Juggernautjatt

That is why they are known as blind bhakts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

IndoCarib said:


> I am not sure if Twitter shows the tweeting location or the place you are from



I am not a profound user of twitter but what I know is that the location is usually picked by IP address which gives away the network circle of the SIM card- back in early days when missed calls were used to irritate people we would trace the No- location-

Also while I was admin in some facebook groups(5 years ago) It was easier to pick frauds and Pakistanis because their post by mobile gave away their SIM card network circle-


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> CPI(M)'s navakerala march poster (kannur) ..CPI(M) Politburo member Pinarayi Vijayan and Kannur Dist secretary P jayarajan are in the poster
> 
> View attachment 285677


Lol...ideology takes a backseat when it comes to vote bank politics. Kind of things one has to do to keep hold of Hindu votes...really amusing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

After Muslims in Malda, Muslims in Purnia create riots.
Attack police, destroy furniture.
Long live Sickularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Dadri victim Akhlaq's kin get four flats in Greater Noida | Zee News






देखिए जी भाजपा वालों ने कॉंग्रेस मे किस लेवल तक घुसपैठ कर रखी है.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> CPI(M)'s navakerala march poster (kannur) ..CPI(M) Politburo member Pinarayi Vijayan and Kannur Dist secretary P jayarajan are in the poster
> 
> View attachment 285677




Lol.... The same guys use the poster of Yasir Arafaat and Sadam Hussain in their posters, as if they were the local committee member of CPM/DYFI......

Next poster would be St' George with Pinarayi's face......


----------



## Jaam92

failed democracyt of Indian




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1516224412040294


----------



## nair

Mudassar Jalil said:


> failed democracyt of Indian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1516224412040294



Good, Now we will take lesson from you on "Democracy"...... I also agree we have lot to learn from your democracy.......


----------



## TejasMk3

Mamata has created a Frankenstein monster with her Muslim appeasement politics, says Taslima Nasreen

*Mamata has created a Frankenstein monster with her Muslim appeasement politics, says Taslima Nasreen*

On January 4, over two lakh people hit the streets in Malda district, West Bengal, protesting against Akhil Bharat Hindu Mahasabha leader Kamlesh Tiwari for his alleged derogatory remarks against Prophet Mohammed made almost a month back.

The protesters went on a rampage which lead to arson and gunfire. They set two dozen vehicles on fire and attacked the Kaliachak Police Station. Ten people were arrested after 48 hours of the clashes. Reportedly, some of them have already been given bail.

Muslim organisations have been holding similar protest rallies across the country. But nowhere have these rallies turned this violent.

As the district simmers, questions are increasingly being raised on whether West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee's Muslim appeasement policy is giving a free run to fundamentalists in the state.

Catch spoke to exiled Bangladeshi author Taslima Nasreen, who claims to be a victim of Mamata Banerjee's practice of succumbing to the demands of radical Muslim bodies.
*
The protests against Kamlesh Tiwari's remarks against Mohammad Prophet have been happening all across the country since the past one month. But why do you think it turned so violent in West Bengal?
*
Mamata Banerjee's Muslim appeasement policy made these fundamentalists this violent. I remember, two years ago, when her government banned my TV script only to appease some Muslim fanatics. Now she is seeing the results of those actions. She has created a Frankenstein monster. In Malda, the fundamentalists are so intolerant and violent that they banned a girl's football team.

*So, you feel since Mamata didn't intervene then, things have totally spiraled out of her hands?*

Yes, that was a sign actually of how intolerant they were becoming and how the government, by not stopping them, was actually giving them more strength. In 2013, without any protests from Muslims, the launch of my book 'Nirbasan' was cancelled at the Kolkata Book Fair. On the day of the launch, the Police asked my publisher to not go ahead with the event. That was also to appease Muslim fanatics.

*Why do you think Mamata Banerjee gets so much criticism for siding with the minority?*

Mamata doesn't care for the rights of Muslim women or for the overall betterment of the Muslim community. The Muslim fundamentalists are against women's rights. They are misogynist, anti-women and oppose secular laws. They do not want justice and equality. They want Muslims to be educated in Madrassas and are completely against secular education. So, by only focusing on vote bank politics and supporting Muslim fanatics, Mamata is only deepening the crisis that Muslims in Bengal find themselves in.

*Bengal is going to polls in a few months. Do you believe Mamata's Muslim appeasement policy will end up polarising the electorate?*

The reason right-wing parties across India are gaining popularity is because of the Muslim appeasement policy of the 'secular' parties. This is a bad scenario for India. It is a bad scenario for democracy.

*You often tweet about the secular Muslim voice. What does the secular Muslim want?*

I created a secular organisation called Dhormo Mukto Manob Moncho(Secular and Humanist Forum) l, when I lived in Kolkata. All the 300-400 members in the forum belonged to Muslim families. They were all agnostic, atheists and humanists.

It's amazing the fact that so many Muslim people want secular education, uniform civil code, and women's freedom, goes completely unnoticed. The secular, progressive voices from the Muslim community are pushed under the carpet for vote bank politics. It's strange that when politicians choose representatives from the Muslims community, they never pick these educated and enlightened individuals but always go for the Imams and fundamentalists.


----------



## ranjeet

दरभंगा इंजीनियर मर्डर: JDU नेता मुन्नी देवी पति संग गिरफ्तार | inKhabar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

मेरा दिल भी अगर आपटार्ड होता ...
कोई ओड इवन वाली थिंग तो हो जाती ..
यूँ सिंगल रह कर हमने क्या पाया .. 
अन्ना की तरह मुंह की खाया ..
मेरा दिल तो योगी भूषण भी ना था ..
लोकपाल भी इश्क में ना आया .. 
इतना दिल को बस प्रदुषण मिला ...
कम से कम कार पुल्लींग तो हो जाती ..
मेरा दिल भी अगर आपटार्ड होता ...
ना होने वाली वाइफ मिली 
न फ्री वाई-फाई ..
उल्टा बढ़ा 400 प्रतिशत भाव उनका ..
हमको तो मिली बस तन्हाई .. 
वो लाल होठो वाली लालू सही ...
एक फीमेल फीलिंग तो आ जाती .. 
मेरा दिल भी अगर आपटार्ड होता ...
बड़ी बहुमत दी उसके दिल को ..
खाली करदी मोहब्बत की स्याही ..
फ्री के इश्क का लालच दे कर ..
की उसने बस तानाशाही ..
किससे करें आरोप प्रत्यारोप ..
हमसे ये चीटिंग ना हो पाती ..
मेरा दिल भी अगर आपटार्ड होता ...
भ्रस्टाचार से सेटिंग तो हो जाती ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Malda Violence Was 'BSF Vs People', Claims Mamata Banerjee


----------



## Parul

@Abingdonboy


----------



## skyisthelimit

BJP should not use universities to spread communalism: AAP - Times of India

Check out how the secular brigade talks when we talk of temple....but they have no mouth to comment on Malda riots or muslim created riots.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Parul said:


> @Abingdonboy


There's a loud Khalistani minority in the UK (and Canada), this has been the case for decades.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Parul said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> 
> 
> This Gurudwara is in Paris and been their couple of times. This came to me as a big surprise.


Really? Smethwick is in the UK (West Midlands).


----------



## Parul

Err - mixed it up with 'Gurudwara Singh Sabha'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Pakistanis going as refugees to Germany?
Why?

Pakistanis refugees beaten up in Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> That is why they are known as blind bhakts.
> View attachment 285781



Long time no see?
Kaise hai aaj kal?



Parul said:


> @Abingdonboy



These things will continue to happen as long as justice is not provided to the victims to 1984,this single incident is the single biggest weapon of Khalistasnis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord ZeN

*Get ready to go to jail, BJP tells Arvind Kejriwal*

Lashing out at Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal over his fresh attack on the Modi government, BJP on Friday accused him of taking one unconstitutional step after another and asked him to be "ready to go to jail" in the defamation case filed by finance minister Arun Jaitley.

*Get ready to go to jail, BJP tells Arvind Kejriwal - Times of India*


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685376570396028929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686125121166155776

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Long time no see?
> Kaise hai aaj kal?


was suffering from some health issues but totally fine now.
How's political atmosphere on this forum now ?
Here in Punjab political atmosphere is heating up day by day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> was suffering from some health issues but totally fine now.
> How's political atmosphere on this forum now ?
> Here in Punjab political atmosphere is heating up day by day.


Looks like odd/even formula kaam kar raha hai 
welcome back bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Secular change in History of Bihar


----------



## Jason bourne

Mera baannn khatam ho gayaaaa back in the buisness ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> Mera baannn khatam ho gayaaaa back in the buisness ...


welcome back bro.


----------



## magudi

JAI ITALY still FM!!! 

Modi is done guys 

I am leavin, bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> JAI ITALY still FM!!!
> 
> Modi is done guys
> 
> I am leavin, bye


 
*Why Narendra Modi can’t afford to sack India’s finance minister Arun Jaitley*

Quartz-arun-jaitley/


----------



## TejasMk3



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ThaniOruvan

magudi said:


> cc : @Nilgiri @ThaniOruvan



Not interested to discuss about these filthy people.
Nothing else to say !


----------



## skyisthelimit

Centre's 'Make in India' push in defence procurement - Times of India

Digital India: E-gov transactions double in 2015 | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Not sure if posted earlier
Tamilnadu Chief Minister Thanks Modi for Allowing Jallikattu -The New Indian Express

Chief Minister J Jayalalithaa on Friday thanked Prime Minister Narendra Modi for facilitating jallikattu during the Pongal festival in Tamil Nadu. She said that her consistent steps to resume this traditional sport led the Union Environment Ministry to finally issue a notification on this.

“Though bull will continue to be in the list of performing animals, the Central government’s notification dated January 7 has annexed a safeguard clause for preventing any cruelty to the bulls during the conduct of Jallikattu, as per the verdict of the Supreme Court dated May 7, 2014. Following this, there will be no bar on conducting jallikattu. I have directed the Chief Secretary to send a circular to all Collectors in connection with the notification,” the Chief Minister said in a press note. 


She also said the her government had filed a review petition on the SC verdict on May 7, 2015 and the petition was still pending before it.

*A Few animal activists on a Different Note *

Chennai: Well known animal rights activist and founder of the Bharatiya Prani Mitra Sangh, Gauhar Aziz and her associates welcomed the statement released by the Union Environment Ministry on Friday stating Prime Minister Narendra Modi had understood that this traditional sport is part of the Tamil culture and being the pulse of the Tamil people treat it as a highly sentimental issue. Gauhar Aziz, former member of the National Commission on Cattle, has been working for resumption of Jallikattu for the past few years in association with the Jallikattu organisations and countered many an argument put forth against Jallikattu. She attended several conferences organised on Jallikattu and argued that it is in the interest of the farmers to preserve the tradition.* Asked about the impact of lifting the ban, she said: “the first and foremost impact is that bulls will not be transported to neighbouring states for slaughter.” *

*petition on change.org against the sport *

Chennai: Even as animal rights organisations are up in arms against the lifting of the ban on Jallikattu, an animal lover has started a petition on the world’s largest online campaign platform, Change.Org, urging the government to reinstate the ban on Jallikattu. The Change.Org petition against Jallikattu gained momentum on Friday after the Union Environment Ministry issued notification lifting the ban. On Friday, the number who have signed the petition stood at 6,842. A note on the need for stopping Jallikattu says on the Change.Org site: “This is not a projection of our culture, but a merciless act of humanity. Let us join hands to stand in front of our government, and stand by the Supreme Court’s orders of making Jallikattu illegal.”

*peta slams move, says it’s a black day  *

Chennai: Animal activists from across the city have slammed the Centre’s move to allow jallikattu in Tamil Nadu. “This is a black day for animal rights,” said Chinny Krishna, vice-chairman, Animal Welfare Board of India (AWBI). The Centre on Friday lifted the ban on jallikattu after altering a 2011 Ministry of Environment notification. “When the apex court upheld the notification in 2014 there was clear evidence of the cruelty and violence involved in the sport, to both the bull and people. The recent move of the Centre nullifies the whole thing,” said Chaitanya Koduri, scientist, People for Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA). According to a PETA survey, over 1500 people were injured between 2010 and 2015 while taking part in the sport; 70 of them, including a child, died.

*BJP leader dares evks to resign as Cong chief*

Sivaganga: With the BJP-led government lifting the ban on Jallikattu imposed by the Supreme Court, the party’s national secretary H Raja has dared the State Congress president EVKS Elangovan to resign his post. Pointing out that Elangovan had earlier questioned whether union minister Pon Radhakrishnan would resign if ban on the sport is not lifted, Raja asked whether he would step down from the presidentship now as the obstacles in conducting Jallikattu have been removed. He came down heavily on the previous UPA government, especially the former union minister Jairam Ramesh, for including bulls in the list of non-performing animals that made way for prohibiting Jallikattu. Denying that the centre has facilitated the resumption of the sport only for vote bank politics, he said the steps taken by the animal welfare activists for getting the sport banned once again was hypocritical and illogical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jai Yashu .. Jai Bheem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Won't comment on political or religious matters: Shah Rukh Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> Won't comment on political or religious matters: Shah Rukh Khan




Lol hi delhi vali how are u...


----------



## Parul

Jason bourne said:


> Lol hi delhi vali how are u...



I'm a Tourist in Delhi.  I'm doing good, you tell how's life treating you?


----------



## Jason bourne

Parul said:


> I'm a Tourist in Delhi.  I'm doing good, you tell how's life treating you?




Tourist u r the one who help AAP win delhi election  

Life is good , cholestrol is high todays report says 233 )


----------



## JanjaWeed

Centre to send team to inquire into Malda violence, may probe role of the group Idara-i-Sharia, say government sources!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

JanjaWeed said:


> Centre to send team to inquire into Malda violence, may probe role of the group Idara-i-Sharia, say government sources!



Violence has already spread all across Bihar and UP- State Govts- hiding everything- media has turned blind eyed- Muslims have been specifically targeting shops and business men-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Violence has already spread all across Bihar and UP- State Govts- hiding everything- media has turned blind eyed- Muslims have been specifically targeting shops and business men-


everything in the name of secularism. laakh khoon maaf!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686886401380454401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686886690493874177

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

JanjaWeed said:


> everything in the name of secularism. laakh khoon maaf!



Now is the time when villagers flock urban areas for massive shopping for Makarsankranti situation can turn ugly in no time-



JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686886401380454401
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686886690493874177



AVP News showing it live- Arselickery has reached new heights-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

My family activity support SAD in Punjab and BJP in Delhi - BJP bought defeat to herself in Delhi. It helped AAP came into power. 




Jason bourne said:


> Tourist u r the one who help AAP win delhi election
> 
> Life is good , cholestrol is high todays report says 233 )



Happy to hear that & you can overcome it. 






Secular Republic of Bangladesh:


----------



## Echo_419

Parul said:


> My family activity support SAD in Punjab and BJP in Delhi - BJP bought defeat to herself in Delhi. It helped AAP came into power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to hear that & you can overcome it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secular Republic of Bangladesh:



Hai ram


----------



## Mujraparty

AAptards ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> Centre to send team to inquire into Malda violence, may probe role of the group Idara-i-Sharia, say government sources!



Much reaction many wow 
Sala Rajnath singh hato mein chudiya daal lke bheta hai kya, Itna slow reaction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> Hai ram



Mashallah! 

Left Pic: Arunachal CM (Congress Govt in Arunachal) applauds the role of Central Govt. on signing on a historic peace pact with Naga insurgents for which, successive govts. worked hard for decades.

Right Pic: Sonia Gandhi says CMs from her party not taken into confidence.

After this, the tweet in Pic 1 is deleted.

Lessons:

1. Party President of Congress will prevail over an elected CM of a state from her party, but Narendra Modi is a tyrant and fascist who is killing Democracy.

2. Party Politics is supreme, National Interest is secondary, be it Kargil, Kandahar or Naga Peace Pact.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686881010798047233
If this is the benchmark for reputation.. then AK should be hiding his head in shame. What's the margin of his loss in Varanasi?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686881010798047233
> If this is the benchmark for reputation.. then AK should be hiding his head in shame. What's the margin of his loss in Varanasi?



3.37 Lakhs vote only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686881010798047233
> If this is the benchmark for reputation.. then AK should be hiding his head in shame. What's the margin of his loss in Varanasi?


 

Modi trounces Kejriwal by 3.37 lakh votes in Varanasi - Rediff.com India News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> 3.37 Lakhs vote only.





IndoCarib said:


> Modi trounces Kejriwal by 3.37 lakh votes in Varanasi - Rediff.com India News


damn.. he should 'Chullu bar pani me doob marna chahiye' in that case by his own logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> damn.. he should 'Chullu bar pani me doob marna chahiye' in that case by his own *logic*.



Logic is alien concept to #Aaptards.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686881010798047233
> If this is the benchmark for reputation.. then AK should be hiding his head in shame. What's the margin of his loss in Varanasi?



Sometimes this guy beats even regular AAPturds in retardness-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Logic is alien concept to #Aaptards.



Oh look.. move seems to be choreographed by Ashutosh! 









Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Sometimes this guy beats even regular AAPturds in retardness-


Leading by example, I suppose!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Fresh twist in DDCA row: Investigating chief claims he was pressured to name a 'certain VIP' - Firstpost

Chetan Sanghi, Delhi principal secretary in the vigilance department, has written to Union Home Secretary Rajiv Mehrishi saying he was *under pressure from “various stakeholders” to name a “certain VIP” in his report *as chairman of the committee set up by the Delhi government to probe irregularities in DDCA November last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Communal violance in Dhar, M.P. 

4 shorps turned into ashes .


----------



## Nair saab

Parul said:


> Logic is alien concept to #Aaptards.


Blame your Communal Eyes  ... These kind hearted Muslims are actually Donating Bricks to Help poor Hindus built their house...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Parul said:


> Logic is alien concept to #Aaptards.


@LaBong Can't a secular old man NOT even have the right to throw a stone at the authorities without being ridiculed?  This is unfair and hurts the secular fabric of Bengal and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Communal violance in Dhar, M.P.
> 
> 4 shorps turned into ashes .


Who is responsible for starting this... tolerance brigade or intolerance brigade? 

What happened to Arnob all of a sudden? He is calling out award wapsi brigade on #MaldaHypocrisy & no one seems to be hearing him for some reason. All those who were jizzin in their pants then seems to have gone deaf now!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> Who is responsible for starting this... tolerance brigade or intolerance brigade?
> 
> What happened to Arnob all of a sudden? He is calling out award wapsi brigade on #MaldaHypocrisy & no one seems to be hearing him for some reason. All those who were jizzin in their pants then seems to have gone deaf now!



Peaceful secular minority started it for a good cause.


Dont worry bhai, let the WB elections come closer. Award wapsi brigade will be back in action .


Btw, i visited Bangalore last week. Kudiyan badi soni hain udhar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Peaceful secular minority started it for a good cause.


fir toh teek hai. It can't be communal then. Hope MP govt goes slow on them until few vehicles are burnt & some communal houses are set on fire.. then seculars can give spin claiming it's protest against blasphemy!




> Dont worry bhai, let the WB elections come closer. Award wapsi brigade will be back in action .


This time they may as well open a stall & make it easy for all those wanting to return their awards. One stop shop..




> Btw, i visited Bangalore last week. Kudiyan badi soni hain udhar


oh teri..udar bhi pahunch gaya? April mai teri shadi honewali hai.. zara sambalke!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> fir toh teek hai. It can't be communal then. Hope MP govt goes slow on them until few vehicles are burnt & some communal houses are set on fire.. then seculars can give spin claiming it's protest against blasphemy!
> 
> 
> 
> This time they may as well open a stall & make it easy for all those wanting to return their awards. One stop shop..
> 
> 
> 
> oh teri..udar bhi pahunch gaya? April mai teri shadi honewali hai.. zara sambalke!



Brigade road, MG road, Trinity, Halsuru, Indira nagar sari jagah pe chhoriyan taadh ke aya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Brigade road, MG road, Trinity, Halsuru, Indira nagar sari jagah pe chhoriyan taadh ke aya


jaa.. jeele apni jindgi..ab tode hi din bache hai ajadi se jeene ki!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Inspirational - "Beti Padhao Beti Bachao"
First time 6 Daughters of Haryana elected sarpanch in haryana panchayat

‪#‎BetiPadhaoBetiBachao‬

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> Inspirational - "Beti Padhao Beti Bachao"
> First time 6 Daughters of Haryana elected sarpanch in haryana panchayat
> 
> ‪#‎BetiPadhaoBetiBachao‬



Men have their own ways to find loopholes, but I believe with time such incidents will come down.
Haryana men marry educated women to control panchayats : India, News - India Today



-----------------------------------------

After odd/even is tandoor next on ban list of Aaptard Supremo?


----------



## drunken-monke

Jason bourne said:


> Tourist u r the one who help AAP win delhi election
> 
> Life is good , cholestrol is high todays report says 233 )


Use fenofibrate and rosuvastatin combination (lower strength) for 3 months.. Cholesterol will be down to 130..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Loan Agreement signed between Government of India and JICA for Cleaning of Mula-Mutha River in Pune 

Loan Agreement signed between Government of India and JICA for Cleaning of Mula-Mutha River in Pune

----------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687194604454559745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

drunken-monke said:


> Use fenofibrate and rosuvastatin combination (lower strength) for 3 months.. Cholesterol will be down to 130..




Taking himalayas Lasuna and doing pranayam ...


----------



## Parul

Sealth Trolling:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## drunken-monke

Jason bourne said:


> Taking himalayas Lasuna and doing pranayam ...


Wont be useful unless you eat raw garlic every day..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Kejriwal finds time to visit martyr's family after 10 days of the incident 

*Arvind's Pathankot photo-op-India-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos
 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Mein juttay khud pehan raha tha .... inhone zabardasti pehnane ki zidd kar di.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687308835321556992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Media & others is celebrating Masood Azhar's arrest. It's all drama and within coming days, they gonna eat their words.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> Media & others is celebrating Masood Azhar's arrest. It's all drama and within coming days, they gonna eat their words.


whatever's happening is behind the curtains media is busy picking up the bread crumbs.



JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687308835321556992


pee rakhi hai saale ne. happens with me often

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Parul said:


> Media & others is celebrating Masood Azhar's arrest. It's all drama and within coming days, they gonna eat their words.



Dovals's meeting janjua in paris some something's cooking in background - maybe thats why Azhar could've been taken to custody - to keep him safe


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> whatever's happening is behind the curtains media is busy picking up the bread crumbs.
> 
> 
> pee rakhi hai saale ne. happens with me often


haha.. looks like India today just received a call... tweet gul ho gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

IndoCarib said:


> Kejriwal finds time to visit martyr's family after 10 days of the incident
> 
> *Arvind's Pathankot photo-op-India-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos
> *


AAP was there in Fareedabad within no time when those dalit kids were allegdly burned by some high caste ppl.



ranjeet said:


> Mein juttay khud pehan raha tha .... inhone zabardasti pehnane ki zidd kar di.



Ji mujhe jhuke jhute pehenne me 15 seconds lagte.

Inhone 12 seconds me pehna diye.

3 seconds ka ghotala bacha liya maine ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687332835028418560

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Har har modi

No central team for Malda; let West Bengal government handle it: Centre - The Economic Times


@SarthakGanguly @Rain Man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

magudi said:


> Har har modi
> 
> No central team for Malda; let West Bengal government handle it: Centre - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man



No point in sending now- The police station was being repainted a few days ago- It would be squeaky clean sparkling brandnew by now- along with other places where evidence could have been traced-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Centre plans sops to woo medical tourists - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Pakistan Army Officers Behind Indian Consulate Attack: Afghan Police

And Congress sum bags go to there and ask their support to dislodge Modi. 



magudi said:


> Dovals's meeting janjua in paris some something's cooking in background - maybe thats why Azhar could've been taken to custody - to keep him safe



I dont care about all these. Let Doval get or kill Masood and Dawood and then we are talking. 
Otherwise there is nothing that he can show fellow Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Was Malda really an incident of communal violence?


----------



## Parul

Alhamdulillah.... may god grant your wish as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

This is how Mr. Paltu-G claims to fight corruption ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Har har modi
> 
> No central team for Malda; let West Bengal government handle it: Centre - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man


I expected this.

I expect nothing better from him anymore.


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> I expected this.
> 
> I expect nothing better from him anymore.




Let's immigrate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Let's immigrate


Emigrate you mean? Where?

I will stay and fight to the finish here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> Emigrate you mean? Where?



Yes, to Himalayas ,learn Vedanta and return enlightened then quash libbers


----------



## mooppan

magudi said:


> Yes, to Himalayas ,learn Vedanta and return enlightened then quash libbers


then just wait for some months,You can go along happily with your Kerala sanghi brothers after the niyamasabha election..We will arrange free gaadi,kapade and khana for you guys..


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@ranjeet @Echo_419 @magudi Punjab will definitely break Delhi's record in 2017 






AAP holds centrestage, even at Cong, Akali Maghi stages
A brutal opening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @magudi Punjab will definitely break Delhi's record in 2017
> View attachment 287201
> 
> 
> AAP holds centrestage, even at Cong, Akali Maghi stages
> A brutal opening


Good, I hope Punjab enjoys what's coming their way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Good, I hope Punjab enjoys what's coming their way.



Is it blessings or Curse?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> Is it blessings or Curse?


more like aa bail mujhe maar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Har har modi
> 
> No central team for Malda; let West Bengal government handle it: Centre - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man








Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @magudi Punjab will definitely break Delhi's record in 2017
> View attachment 287201
> 
> 
> AAP holds centrestage, even at Cong, Akali Maghi stages
> A brutal opening



Good i want BJP & Akali out of Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> Yes, to Himalayas ,learn Vedanta and return enlightened then quash libbers


Not needed to quash libbers. Let the lofty philosophies and spiritual movements be handled by those with a high bent of mind. I prefer more action on the ground.  Not that I don't like the former.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @magudi Punjab will definitely break Delhi's record in 2017
> View attachment 287201
> 
> 
> AAP holds centrestage, even at Cong, Akali Maghi stages
> A brutal opening



suneya hai ki kejri cm bannan lai khada hoea


----------



## IndoCarib

Kejriwal warns of CBI raids on Sisodia, Jain: Another ploy to stay newsworthy? - Firstpost


----------



## magudi

mooppan said:


> then just wait for some months,You can go along happily with your Kerala sanghi brothers after the niyamasabha election..We will arrange free gaadi,kapade and khana for you guys..




Enthina veruthe ingotu choriyan varune?



IndoCarib said:


> Kejriwal warns of CBI raids on Sisodia, Jain: Another ploy to stay newsworthy? - Firstpost




Firstpost run by Ambanis, what else you expect?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Some twitter rampage stating AK49 in Punjab rally said if AAP is voted to power, compensation for martyrs would be Rs 1 Cr...

Dont know if Martyr compensation also should be politicised and becomes a part of manifesto/agenda...

If its true that AK49 did say and utter this bull shit then god help Punjab from AAP... One Delhi should be enough for voters to understand and see how a CM only targets PM 

Even if his stomach is upset due to home made food and after farting he will say PMO sources said food is mixed with medicines which will provide me stomach discomfort and make me fart... Its modi's conspiracy to keep me sick.

oh here is a news item on what AK49 said
Top quotes of Kejriwal at Maghi Mela rally in Punjab | The Indian Express






“If I attain martyrdom for Punjab, then there will not be any problem.” 
“If voted to power in 2017, AAP govt will give Rs 1 crore compensation to the family of jawans who lost their lives in Pathankot attack.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Enthina veruthe ingotu choriyan varune?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Firstpost run by Ambanis, what else you expect*?


 
thats what Kejriwal would say


----------



## Parul

AAPtards will keep lying and fooling you.... We always knew that ‪#‎OddEvenFormula‬ cannot reduce pollution for the simple reason that car pollution has less than 5 % contribution to pollution, and with all exemptions given, the effective decrease (if at all) in pollution could be not more than just 2 %, which would be insignificant considering the huge variation due to other variables such as weather conditions....

The truth is that this drama of Odd-Even was intended only to divert people's attention from 400 % MLA-salary hike, corruption of Mr. Paltu-G's principal secretary, worse Jokepal than one brought by Congress and complete failure in delivering promises....







Echo_419 said:


> Good i want BJP & Akali out of Punjab



Whom do you want in Punjab? pAAP?

It's been 3 weeks I'm in Delhi - on an average we have 2 hours power cut in Winters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

PARIKRAMA said:


> Some twitter rampage stating AK49 in Punjab rally said if AAP is voted to power, compensation for martyrs would be Rs 1 Cr...
> 
> Dont know if Martyr compensation also should be politicised and becomes a part of manifesto/agenda...
> 
> If its true that AK49 did say and utter this bull shit then god help Punjab from AAP... One Delhi should be enough for voters to understand and see how a CM only targets PM
> 
> Even if his stomach is upset due to home made food and after farting he will say PMO sources said food is mixed with medicines which will provide me stomach discomfort and make me fart... Its modi's conspiracy to keep me sick.
> 
> oh here is a news item on what AK49 said
> Top quotes of Kejriwal at Maghi Mela rally in Punjab | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If I attain martyrdom for Punjab, then there will not be any problem.”
> “If voted to power in 2017, AAP govt will give Rs 1 crore compensation to the family of jawans who lost their lives in Pathankot attack.”


He sure knows how to win votes. 
He will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Parul said:


> AAPtards will keep lying and fooling you.... We always knew that ‪#‎OddEvenFormula‬ cannot reduce pollution for the simple reason that car pollution has less than 5 % contribution to pollution, and with all exemptions given, the effective decrease (if at all) in pollution could be not more than just 2 %, which would be insignificant considering the huge variation due to other variables such as weather conditions....
> 
> The truth is that this drama of Odd-Even was intended only to divert people's attention from 400 % MLA-salary hike, corruption of Mr. Paltu-G's principal secretary, worse Jokepal than one brought by Congress and complete failure in delivering promises....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whom do you want in Punjab? pAAP?
> 
> It's been 3 weeks I'm in Delhi - on an average we have 2 hours power cut in Winters.



Exactly,even my area(Amiro ka 'Rajouri Garden') has power cuts now 
@Juggernautjatt 
& to answer your question,I want Captain in Punjab


----------



## Darmashkian

Check the reaction of Prithviraj Chavan  .. & is that Sudheendra Kulkarni in the first row?


----------



## mooppan

@Marxist
Have you seen the photograph circulating in social medias of ''Kummanam Sanghi(Kerala BJP state president)'' touching the feet and seeking blessings from a Christian bishop???..is it real or fake??..will do anything for votes??..just another Kerala sanghi..hehe..


----------



## Parul

PMO sources say next CBI raid on Manish Sisodia, Satinder Jain: Arvind Kejriwal
...
केजरीवाल ने अपने खुद के और अपने उपमुख्यमंत्री मनीष सिसोदिया द्वारा अपने अपने रिश्तेदारों के साथ मिलकर किये गए भृष्टाचार से की गई कमाई को मन से स्वीकार कर लिया। आज उसने आशंका भी व्यक्त कर दी कि सीबीआई का अगला छापा अब उन दोनों के ऊपर ही पड़ेगा। ..........हरेक चोर को पता होता है कि उसका कब और क्या हश्र होने वाला है। छिछोरापन और लुच्चागीरी राजनीति में ज्यादा नहीं टिकती.


----------



## Jason bourne

Farooq Abdullah says National Conference ready to consider tie-up with BJP goo.gl/lW8ieM


----------



## JanjaWeed

Pappu does it again!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

Congi nos. in RS are starting to go down.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688594309206020096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688574200504688640--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Telugu actress Jayasudha officially joins TDP | The News Minute

@Bombermanx1 @itachii  Lolwa  Has she lost it? TDP is more or less dead in Telangana & in Hyderabad too.

Almost anybody who is somebody has joined the TRS, same is the case with the Congress. 
-
By the way I heard Raja Singh is very angry with TG-BJP & won;t work for it's victor
y in the GHMC Polls(which the TRS will anyway sweep from what I've heard) , will he leave it to form his own party?

Do you think the below poll is true?? I think it is ridiculous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688336260574781440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688335787486662656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688334844384825344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SUDIP

This video is so closed to my heart. Each n every word said by KK is true. Really " BLOODY DEMOCRACY"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bombermanx1

Darmashkian said:


> Congi nos. in RS are starting to go down.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688594309206020096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688574200504688640--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Telugu actress Jayasudha officially joins TDP | The News Minute
> 
> @Bombermanx1 @itachii  Lolwa  Has she lost it? TDP is more or less dead in Telangana & in Hyderabad too.
> 
> Almost anybody who is somebody has joined the TRS, same is the case with the Congress.
> -
> By the way I heard Raja Singh is very angry with TG-BJP & won;t work for it's victor
> y in the GHMC Polls(which the TRS will anyway sweep from what I've heard) , will he leave it to form his own party?
> 
> Do you think the below poll is true?? I think it is ridiculous
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688336260574781440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688335787486662656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688334844384825344


TDP lacks a popular face in TG,They had it with Revanth Reddy and he is now silenced.kishan Reddy of BJP is a softie, Raja Singh is Aggressive he is being somewhat suppressed by other BJP leaders who fear his popularity which is growing everyday with his Aggressive Hindutva.

Jaya Sudha if she joins TRS she will be put to a low rank,atleast joining TDP she has a ticket to contest in future.
Congress is dead in TG,
The Andhra settler areas in outskirts of city will give a good fight to TRS that is why they are warming upto Andhra People in TG If you see the recent talks of TRS leaders.
BJP will gain this election,not sure about TDP though as it doesn't have a leader in TG and is running like a headless chicken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> @Marxist
> Have you seen the photograph circulating in social medias of ''Kummanam Sanghi(Kerala BJP state president)'' touching the feet and seeking blessings from a Christian bishop???..is it real or fake??..will do anything for votes??..just another Kerala sanghi..hehe..



Nothing wrong in touching feet of elders thats culture of the land ,may be difficult for mlechhas to understand it .they feel its for votes , its for money or some other favors .....

He have good relation with that cardinal and Mar Chrysostom Valiya thirumeni ,This not the first time they are meeting or sharing a dais ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

magudi said:


> suneya hai ki kejri cm bannan lai khada hoea


No it is just a hoax. AAP has officially clarified several times that Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal is not the CM candidate for Punjab but he would frequently visit the state for campaigning.


Echo_419 said:


> Exactly,even my area(Amiro ka 'Rajouri Garden') has power cuts now
> @Juggernautjatt
> & to answer your question,I want Captain in Punjab


Tum log humse phir bhi acche condition main ho. Believe it or not yesterday my city suffered 8 hour long power cut. But according to Badal Punjab is power surplus state & he is planning to sell power to Pakistan.
Indeed captain is also a good option for state. Infact my brain wants captain but my heart wants AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Khaangress with AAP will form next Punjab govt.



ranjeet said:


> Good, I hope Punjab enjoys what's coming their way.


Punjab is finished.


----------



## IN-2030

Honourable PM NAMO is visiting our campus on tuesday...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Nothing wrong in touching feet of elders thats culture of the land ,may be difficult for mlechhas to understand it .they feel its for votes , its for money or some other favors .....
> 
> He have good relation with that cardinal and Mar Chrysostom Valiya thirumeni ,This not the first time they are meeting or sharing a dais ...


hehe...kooooo...koooo...
As per latest Kerala intelligence report,Communists are going to sweep Trivandrum,Kollam,Kozhikode,Kannur,Alappuzha districts,overall appr 85-90 seats in Kerala....I am not sure if that happens really,But one thing is sure, the popularity of CPM and Pinarayi Vijayan is on rise day by day especially among minorities..If they come in the next election,the real hunt begins..Personally i think they are good in dealing with sanghis than stupid good for nothing congress..


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> Pappu does it again!



Blunder and Rahul Gandhi are 2 things that go hand in hand. Lolz

Reposting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

mooppan said:


> hehe...kooooo...koooo...
> *As per latest Kerala intelligence report,Communists are going to sweep Trivandrum,Kollam,Kozhikode,Kannur,Alappuzha districts,overall appr 85-90 seats in Kerala.*...I am not sure if that happens really,But one thing is sure, the popularity of CPM and Pinarayi Vijayan is on rise day by day especially among minorities..If they come in the next election,the real hunt begins..Personally i think they are good in dealing with sanghis than stupid good for nothing congress..


I thought Oomen Chandy was doing a good job? What great thing has Vijayan done to get the vote of anybody? Don't left cadre dislike him for his treatment of Acchuthanandan?

& aren't most minorities already loyal supporters of the Congress,IUML & the Kerala Congress(Mani)??

Any link to prove the bold part?
Kannur,Alappuzha are strongholds of the Left, they will do well there.
The results from Kollam,trivandrum & Kozhikode are the ones which surprise me. I thought these were balanced or pro-Congress



JanjaWeed said:


>


Tihs guy only knows dramebaazi & nautanki.

I am getting sick of hearing about him from his bhakts,media sycophants or people bashing him. Think I should take a break from Politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> hehe...kooooo...koooo...
> As per latest Kerala intelligence report,Communists are going to sweep Trivandrum,Kollam,Kozhikode,Kannur,Alappuzha districts,overall appr 85-90 seats in Kerala....I am not sure if that happens really,But one thing is sure, the popularity of CPM and Pinarayi Vijayan is on rise day by day especially among minorities..If they come in the next election,the real hunt begins..Personally i think they are good in dealing with sanghis than stupid good for nothing congress..



State Intelligence wing or Special branch is not a poll agency and they are not psephologists to predict election results ,If you look at previous Intelligence reports on various polls their predictions were wrong ,In aruvikkara bypoll they predicted neck to neck fight but congress won comfortably ,They predicted less than 22000 votes for bjp but bjp got 38k votes ...in last assembly poll they predicted 85 seats for UDF but UDF got only 72

Pinarayi Vijayns popularity is rising ? He is trying to change his "tough arrogant " image (In Tamil nadu Stalin is also doing the same thing) but it is not successful ,Many CPI(M) workers outside malabar region hates him in addition to that Lavalin Case is now on High court ....If you think His popularity is rising among minorities then its a good thing for BJP I am very happy with it ...
CPI(M) wont have the guts to hunt their cadre base is getting weaker even in party villages So you can only dream hunting or hunted ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> No it is just a hoax. AAP has officially clarified several times that Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal is not the CM candidate for Punjab but he would frequently visit the state for campaigning.
> 
> Tum log humse phir bhi acche condition main ho. Believe it or not yesterday my city suffered 8 hour long power cut. But according to Badal Punjab is power surplus state & he is planning to sell power to Pakistan.
> Indeed captain is also a good option for state. Infact my brain wants captain but my heart wants AAP.



Shelia ke Zamane mein hafte mein mushkil se 1 bar Power cut hota tha woh bhi 2-3 minute ka,AAP ke raaj mein Power cuts roz hi ho rahe hai.Aur yeh haal Rajouri Garden ka hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> This is worth watching ... how foot soldiers of evangelists react after confronting them with the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole lecture/debate is worth watching.


There was no debate... it was just a monologue by one old guy. Is there another video?


----------



## LaBong

"Cymbidium Namo"

Namo namo!!


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Many people on this forum are saying that if AAP or Congress comes into power then Punjab will be finished & destroyed & blah blah. They believe that Punjab is already enjoying 'acche din' from last 9 years under Aklai-BJP rule & everything is fine here. Sometimes I feel to give them rude & disrespectful reply for creating a misleading image of our tragic conditions. But now I feel pity for them because they mentally blind & they are slave of their ideology.
It is not their fault because insensitive minds can never realize plight of families who are losing their loved ones because of suicides. Drugs, poverty, recession, corruption, farm debts,inflation,unemployment & failed law & order forcing people towards suicides or to leave Punjab for better living. Conditions in Punjab are such that peoples are forced to search for alternative means and ends up in illegal ways to reach abroad but tragedies are refusing to leave their side. 
Over 20 Punjabi youths feared dead in Panama boat capsize, says ‘survivor’
It is my Punjab which was once famous for big-hearted Punjabis but now people are dying in my state because they are losing hope.
So guys enjoy your 'acche din' in sare jahan se accha Hindustan 'tumhara'. It's democracy & you are free to live your illusions. But in the end you can do nothing to stop the storm of change that is rising in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Juggernautjatt said:


> Many people on this forum are saying that if AAP or Congress comes into power then Punjab will be finished & destroyed & blah blah. They believe that Punjab is already enjoying 'acche din' from last 9 years under Aklai-BJP rule & everything is fine here. Sometimes I feel to give them rude & disrespectful reply for creating a misleading image of our tragic conditions. But now I feel pity for them because they mentally blind & they are slave of their ideology.
> It is not their fault because insensitive minds can never realize plight of families who are losing their loved ones because of suicides. Drugs, poverty, recession, corruption, farm debts,inflation,unemployment & failed law & order forcing people towards suicides or to leave Punjab for better living. Conditions in Punjab are such that peoples are forced to search for alternative means and ends up in illegal ways to reach abroad but tragedies are refusing to leave their side.
> Over 20 Punjabi youths feared dead in Panama boat capsize, says ‘survivor’
> It is my Punjab which was once famous for big-hearted Punjabis but now people are dying in my state because they are losing hope.
> So guys enjoy your 'acche din' in sare jahan se accha Hindustan 'tumhara'. It's democracy & you are free to live your illusions. But in the end you can do nothing to stop the storm of change that is rising in Punjab.



Yes but as long Punjab is ruled by BJP/Akali, all is well there, let me open 14 threads about Malda and do maa bahen of Bengalis and Mallus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689190078049038336
Yeh daroga bhi BJP ke saat mila huva hai jee!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sky lord

CorporateAffairs said:


> Punjab is finished.



But the current government are mobsters are they not?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Sky lord said:


> But the current government are mobsters are they not?



Akalis are equally worst.
BJP punjab has no clue, what to do.


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> I thought Oomen Chandy was doing a good job? What great thing has Vijayan done to get the vote of anybody? Don't left cadre dislike him for his treatment of Acchuthanandan?
> 
> & aren't most minorities already loyal supporters of the Congress,IUML & the Kerala Congress(Mani)??
> 
> Any link to prove the bold part?
> Kannur,Alappuzha are strongholds of the Left, they will do well there.
> The results from Kollam,trivandrum & Kozhikode are the ones which surprise me. I thought these were balanced or pro-Congress
> 
> 
> Tihs guy only knows dramebaazi & nautanki.
> 
> I am getting sick of hearing about him from his bhakts,media sycophants or people bashing him. Think I should take a break from Politics.


Development wise Current UDF government&Ooman chandy is way better than the previous LDF government,But there is a strong feeling among minorities that he is too kind to RSS and sanghaparivar groups + there are lot of scams like Solar etc..
Pinarayi and Achuman-may be before,But currently there is more unity among them and their cadres..There is not a single issue among them today..
We have many Christian parties like kC(Mani),KC (secular),Kerala congress(PC Thomas),KC(scaria),Church owned "High range samrakshana Samithi)..But many in the ChristIan community itself don't like or support them,They only caters the need of highly rich liquor barons,plantation owners etc..They don't give any focus or time to the needy poor Christian fishermen,Dalit Christians..Actually these parties are not representing Christian,castiest shits revolving around High caste Syrian Christians..They never accept a dalit or a Latin or a nadar or an Anglo Indian member as their leader..Though i am from Syrian Christian community,i hate these shits from my heart,even more than my hatred for Sanghis..
I have read that in a newspaper report,Kollam&Kozhikode too communist stronghold and Trivandrum(expect Nair majority city limits,who are now more with BJP)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> State Intelligence wing or Special branch is not a poll agency and they are not psephologists to predict election results ,If you look at previous Intelligence reports on various polls their predictions were wrong ,In aruvikkara bypoll they predicted neck to neck fight but congress won comfortably ,They predicted less than 22000 votes for bjp but bjp got 38k votes ...in last assembly poll they predicted 85 seats for UDF but UDF got only 72
> 
> Pinarayi Vijayns popularity is rising ? He is trying to change his "tough arrogant " image (In Tamil nadu Stalin is also doing the same thing) but it is not successful ,Many CPI(M) workers outside malabar region hates him in addition to that Lavalin Case is now on High court ....If you think His popularity is rising among minorities then its a good thing for BJP I am very happy with it ...
> CPI(M) wont have the guts to hunt their cadre base is getting weaker even in party villages So you can only dream hunting or hunted ...


Thadeshabharana thiranjeduppinu munpu ithokke thanneyaanu thante koottar naaduneele paranjondu nadannathu..BJP vote pidichaal CPM nu vote kurayumennu ennittentaayi,athuvare ezhuthi thaliyirunnu CPMum LDFum NO.1 aayyille...Pinne palakkad nagarasabhaa bharanam pidichathu ninteyonnum kazhivukondalla,avide nalla swaadeenamulla Tamil brahmana samuthaayam onnadamgam BJP yilleku maariyathu kondaanu.. oru Malayali Hinduvaaya thaan athill aanandham kollendathilla ketto..oru Indian Hindu enna reethiyill venamengill abhimaanikaam,thettilla...
mone shusheela,ponnumonum kummanam maamanum koodi palakhad enna ittaavatte puthanthottill nilaavulla oru paathirathrill thorthu mundu virichu paral meenukaleyum maakri thavalakaleyum pidichu kalichu rasichittundaakum,aa thorthu mundum kondu vamban sraavukalum thimingalavum kadalpaambukalum viharikunna Kerala raashtreeyam enna mahaasaagarathillekku valaveesham ennu vyamohichaal palakatte BJP Jilla kaaryallathinte thekke thodiyill ulla aa moovaandan maavu vettaan thayaar aayiko ninakum kummanam maamanum..


----------



## Echo_419

LaBong said:


> Yes but as long Punjab is ruled by BJP/Akali, all is well there, let me open 14 threads about Malda and do maa bahen of Bengalis and Mallus.



Complete & utter BS,almost every single BJP person on this forum has criticized the BJP/Akali govt.That does not mean we will hand over Punjab to idiots in AAP.Congress with captain at it's helm is the best bet for Punjab



mooppan said:


> Development wise Current UDF government&Ooman chandy is way better than the previous LDF government,But there is a strong feeling among minorities that he is too kind to RSS and sanghaparivar groups + there are lot of scams like Solar etc..
> Pinarayi and Achuman-may be before,But currently there is more unity among them and their cadres..There is not a single issue among them today..
> We have many Christian parties like kC(Mani),KC (secular),Kerala congress(PC Thomas),KC(scaria),Church owned "High range samrakshana Samithi)..But many in the ChristIan community itself don't like or support them,They only caters the need of highly rich liquor barons,plantation owners etc..They don't give any focus or time to the needy poor Christian fishermen,*Dalit Christians*..Actually these parties are not representing Christian,castiest shits revolving around High caste Syrian Christians..They never accept a dalit or a Latin or a nadar or an Anglo Indian member as their leader..Though i am from Syrian Christian community,i hate these shits from my heart,even more than my hatred for Sanghis..
> I have read that in a newspaper report,Kollam&Kozhikode too communist stronghold and Trivandrum(expect Nair majority city limits,who are now more with BJP)..



Isn't that phrase 'Dalit Christians' s Oxymoron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

@Parul remember your post in GHQ .I'm sure it's the same member. I'll tell you the story later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Kejriwal’s PA asked me to get off stage before ink incident: Cop - Times of India

On a day when the Aam Aadmi Party said the ink thrown on chief minister Arvind Kejriwal on Sunday part of a deep-rooted conspiracy and that the CM wasn't being adequately protected, *one of the cops from Kejriwal's security detail told his seniors that he was asked to step down from the dais when Kejriwal was addressing the gathering in Chhatrasal stadium on Sunday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Modi announced in Assam today of converting the *Rupsi airport* into full-fledged IAF base, which will also be used by civilians. That means it will be civilian airport cum IAF base. Its operations were stopped after the end of World War II.









Google Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Levina said:


> @Parul remember your post in GHQ .I'm sure it's the same member. I'll tell you the story later.



I to had doubt about it, but now I'm sure that he's same member - writing style, habits etc. is exactly same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Parul said:


> I to had doubt about it, but now I'm sure that he's same member - writing style, habits etc. is exactly same.


You got it right hon. Lol
Now read this story

UAE to get tough on IP address forgery
I am sure you are smart enough to understand why I had posted the story. 
Btw I had reported the multiple IDs sometime back, but I guess due to hotspot shields webby could not trace the IPs(or something to that effect).
Can you reactivate the PM where me and you used to communicate? Or I guess I will Hv to request the admin.chit chatting here would not go down well with many. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Thadeshabharana thiranjeduppinu munpu ithokke thanneyaanu thante koottar naaduneele paranjondu nadannathu..BJP vote pidichaal CPM nu vote kurayumennu ennittentaayi,athuvare ezhuthi thaliyirunnu CPMum LDFum NO.1 aayyille...Pinne palakkad nagarasabhaa bharanam pidichathu ninteyonnum kazhivukondalla,avide nalla swaadeenamulla Tamil brahmana samuthaayam onnadamgam BJP yilleku maariyathu kondaanu.. oru Malayali Hinduvaaya thaan athill aanandham kollendathilla ketto..oru Indian Hindu enna reethiyill venamengill abhimaanikaam,thettilla...
> mone shusheela,ponnumonum kummanam maamanum koodi palakhad enna ittaavatte puthanthottill nilaavulla oru paathirathrill thorthu mundu virichu paral meenukaleyum maakri thavalakaleyum pidichu kalichu rasichittundaakum,aa thorthu mundum kondu vamban sraavukalum thimingalavum kadalpaambukalum viharikunna Kerala raashtreeyam enna mahaasaagarathillekku valaveesham ennu vyamohichaal palakatte BJP Jilla kaaryallathinte thekke thodiyill ulla aa moovaandan maavu vettaan thayaar aayiko ninakum kummanam maamanum..



Do you know the difference between LDF and UDF's vote share in last local body poll ? it was marginal .Your comment about palakkad municipality is another stupidity ,tamil bhramin majority kalpathy seat was won by congress ,sorry dont have time to waste for your stupid rants x'ian idiot ,and I am not afraid of your stupid threats (that too from a x;ian) When i changed party faced threats much bigger than this So keep you threats with you ,Your brethren in kandhamal one tried to poke Hindus and we all know what happened after that ,So konjadu nanma nirana mariyavum padi adangi othungi irunnal mathi

Eda mone rashtryam padichittu vannu paryu allathe chumma undayilla vedi vekkan nikanda ,ninne polullavare ulakka kondu konakam udupichittanu ithu vare ethyathu athu kondu koodthal undakkan varenda ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Do you know the difference between LDF and UDF's vote share in last local body poll ? it was marginal .Your comment about palakkad municipality is another stupidity ,tamil bhramin majority kalpathy seat was won by congress ,sorry dont have time to waste for your stupid rants x'ian idiot ,and I am not afraid of your stupid threats (that too from a x;ian) When i changed party faced threats much bigger than this So keep you threats with you ,Your brethren in kandhamal one tried to poke Hindus and we all know what happened after that ,So konjadu nanma nirana mariyavum padi adangi othungi irunnal mathi
> 
> Eda mone rashtryam padichittu vannu paryu allathe chumma undayilla vedi vekkan nikanda ,ninne polullavare ulakka kondu konakam udupichittanu ithu vare ethyathu athu kondu koodthal undakkan varenda ,


You are a liar..
What about the vote share difference in 2010 between LDF and UDF?? ..You think Tamil Brahmins living around only Kalpathi??..KALPATHI EAST was won by BJP..what about other Tamil Brahmin majority areas like,Kumarapuram,ayyapuram seats???..
kandamal..hehe..Its not a big deal..Christians are a minority community in Odisha,have no numerical strength nor government support unlike Hindus..LAST month a temple was burned down in Nagaland or the recent malda incident,We have seen your so called strength there..But i don't rejoice those incidents like sanghis like you doing here...



Marxist said:


> ,ninne polullavare ulakka kondu konakam udupichittanu


manassillayilla,Thangal paranju varunnathu Keralathillula Christianikalude saadhanam Hindukale apekshichu cheruthaanenaano??...Sree buddha college nadathiya padanam angu vaayichillaayiruno??..ella malayalikaludeyum poorvikam onnaanenu..anganeyanengill saadhanathinte valippavum ethaandu ore pole irikande..ini chilapol njangal kristhuvill vishwasikkunathu kondu valippam kurayumo uvo??


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> You are a liar..
> What about the vote share difference in 2010 between LDF and UDF?? ..You think Tamil Brahmins living around only Kalpathi??..KALPATHI EAST was won by BJP..what about other Tamil Brahmin majority areas like,Kumarapuram,ayyapuram seats???..
> kandamal..hehe..Its not a big deal..Christians are a minority community in Odisha,have no numerical strength nor government support unlike Hindus..LAST month a temple was burned down in Nagaland or the recent malda incident,We have seen your so called strength there..But i don't rejoice those incidents like sanghis like you doing here...



You claimed tamil bhramins voted in mass to bjp ,Then why BJP lost Kalpathi seat ? ...Agree with Kalpathi east but you proved your ignorance on ayyapuram and kumarapuram Both are Moothan ,Chetti community dominated areas BJP won ezhava majority and nair majority councils also ...You can boast Malda and nagaland it is not a big deal it will help hindutva politics in Bengal ,every single minority uprising will help the Hindu unity ..



mooppan said:


> You are a liar..
> What about the vote share difference in 2010 between LDF and UDF?? ..You think Tamil Brahmins living around only Kalpathi??..KALPATHI EAST was won by BJP..what about other Tamil Brahmin majority areas like,Kumarapuram,ayyapuram seats???..
> kandamal..hehe..Its not a big deal..Christians are a minority community in Odisha,have no numerical strength nor government support unlike Hindus..LAST month a temple was burned down in Nagaland or the recent malda incident,We have seen your so called strength there..But i don't rejoice those incidents like sanghis like you doing here...
> 
> 
> manassillayilla,Thangal paranju varunnathu Keralathillula Christianikalude saadhanam Hindukale apekshichu cheruthaanenaano??...Sree buddha college nadathiya padanam angu vaayichillaayiruno??..ella malayalikaludeyum poorvikam onnaanenu..anganeyanengill saadhanathinte valippavum ethaandu ore pole irikande..ini chilapol njangal kristhuvill vishwasikkunathu kondu valippam kurayumo uvo??



Not about x'ians its a local slang and not related to "sadhanam or samanam" ..few weeks back I posted it in Kerala corner ,and posted a link to a blog which simplifies it ... now you are repeating it to me ,Parayipetta panthirukulam enna mythupoleyanu keralathile ellam Vibhagvum undaythenanu avarude nigamanam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> You claimed tamil bhramins voted in mass to bjp ,Then why BJP lost Kalpathi seat ? ...Agree with Kalpathi east but you proved your ignorance on ayyapuram and kumarapuram Both are Moothan ,Chetti community dominated areas BJP won ezhava majority and nair majority councils also ...You can boast Malda and nagaland it is not a big deal it will help hindutva politics in Bengal ,every single minority uprising will help the Hindu unity ..
> 
> 
> 
> Not about x'ians its a local slang and not related to "sadhanam or samanam" ..few weeks back I posted it in Kerala corner ,and posted a link to a blog which simplifies it ... now you are repeating it to me ,Parayipetta panthirukulam enna mythupoleyanu keralathile ellam Vibhagvum undaythenanu avarude nigamanam


Kumarapuram is a Tamil Brahmin majority area(do google) adjacent to Kalpathi....There is a famous Tamil Brahmin temple situated there...
We are only around 2% in India,how can we match Hindus,who are 80% and have government machinery...


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Kumarapuram is a Tamil Brahmin majority area(do google) adjacent to Kalpathi....There is a famous Tamil Brahmin temple situated there...
> We are only around 2% in India,how can we match Hindus,who are 80% and have government machinery...



ok..2% or above x'ianity have devils at high places to protect its political interests



> What about the vote share difference in 2010 between LDF and UDF??



Vote difference was less than 200000 votes ,But in this local body poll LDF's advantage was just 40000 votes ,I am not counting factors which affected UDF's vote share like high number of rebels and congress muslim league fight in malapuram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Marxist said:


> ok..2% or above x'ianity have devils at high places to protect its political interests



We saw this happening with LTTE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rahul working on anti-PM protests in US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*OLD, NEW CRISIS BENGAL FACES*
Wednesday, 20 January 2016 | Anirban Ganguly | in Oped





*While Syama Prasad Mookerjee strove hard to ensure that Bengali Hindus live and thrive in free India, his early death and a lack of leadership in West Bengal altered the political dynamics. In three odd decades, the CPI(M)-led Left Front changed the State’s demography*

When Syama Prasad Mookerjee decided to “divide Pakistan” he had once famously quipped before Jawaharlal Nehru that while the latter had divided India, he (Syama Prasad) had divided Pakistan one of his principal objectives was to ensure that Bengali Hindus get a space where they can live and perpetuate culturally and civilisationally. In fact, on this issue, as in many others, Mookerjee received support from the indomitable Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel. Sardar Patel’s position on Bengali Hindu refugees, like that of Syama Prasad’s was unequivocal and forthright and in sharp contrast to Nehru’s dithering and confusion. In fact, Sardar Patel had argued that if the large number of Hindus from east Pakistan was made to leave their home and hearth due to “unsatisfactory conditions created there, the Pakistan Government must provide additional space for their settlement.”

By 1950, when the trickle of Hindu refugees from east Pakistan converted into a wave because of the intensification of anti-Hindu pogrom, Sardar Patel, according to author Durga Das, “gave out that if Pakistan could not guarantee safe and honourable existence to the Hindus, it must be made to yield a part of east Bengal to India for their rehabilitation”. Sardar Patel’s attitude in support of the Bengali Hindus so unnerved and flared Nehru that he offered to resign. A study remains to be done on how Nehru displayed a step-motherly attitude towards the Bengali Hindu refugees, refusing the proposal of a complete exchange of population on India’s eastern flank, stalling any effort at giving adequate succour and compensation and always insisting that the Bengali Hindu refugees go back to their lands in east Bengal and continue living there despite acute persecution and insecurity. In the case of refugees from Punjab, as historian Prafulla K Chakrabarti pointed out in his classic study of the refugee movement in Bengal, The Marginal Men, “The rehabilitation of Punjab refugees was undertaken with the zeal of a man who knew that he could not neglect the issue and stay in power.”

But in the case of the Bengali Hindu refugees, Nehru applied an altogether different yardstick, he vehemently opposed any effort at “rehabilitation” and pushed for according only temporary shelter. Chakrabarti argued thus, “Nehru never ceased to rant against such a solution [exchange of population in the eastern sector] although he had precisely accepted such a solution in Punjab. An exchange of population was not a communal solution. It was the inevitable consequence of partition of India on a communal basis...”.

Mookerjee’s purpose in insisting that Bengal be partitioned and not handed over in its entirety to bring to fruition Jinnah’s dream of a consolidated Pakistan, saved Kolkata and the Bengali Hindus and ensured for them a spatial contour where they could live and thrive in free India. His refusal to go along with the pipe dream of a “united sovereign Bengal” floated by HS Suhrawardy and the ageing Sarat Bose, ensured that West Bengal survived as a separate entity. However, his early death and the lack of a cohesive leadership in West Bengal which could continue speaking and working for the Bengali Hindus, altered the political dynamics. In fact, his narrative of ensuring West Bengal as a space for Bengali Hindus has been systematically eroded, and he himself relegated by the comrades, the Congress and the Trinamool Congress as a communal figure best left untouched and uncelebrated.

In the last four decades, the dynamics of Bengal politics has further altered especially its demographic and denominational dimensions. In three odd decades that it had ruled West Bengal, the Communist Party of India (Marxist)-led Left Front assiduously worked to change the demography of the State. Much like the Congress in Assam, the CPI(M) in West Bengal allowed and encouraged infiltration from Bangladesh, looked the other way when such an influx generated social and denominational tensions and used the official State system to officialise the infiltrators and cede them political space and voice. The Bengali Hindus who came over as refugees were coerced into silence with the threat of being pushed out.

While presiding over one of the biggest de-industrialisation movement in the history of India or perhaps the world, while initiating the process of an acute politicisation of an entire education system, while perpetrating one of the most violent political culture that spit on India’s democratic aspirations, the CPI(M) also incubated Islamist groups and formations that indulged in political brigandage and lumpenism in order to sustain the communist brand of liberation politics. So consumed were the comrades with this radicalisation of West Bengal, so captive were they to Islamist vote-banks that, as a rule they glossed over any incident — much the same way West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee does now which adversely affected the Bengali Hindu. Thus, rapes and assault on Hindu women in fields in villages along the border drew from the patrician comrade Jyoti Basu, the derisive question, “Why do they go there?” Comrade Buddhadeb Bhattacharya, must to his chagrin, was forced to retract a statement he had made on the mushrooming of illegal madrassas along the West Bengal border and the threat they posed to national security.

Taslima Nasreen’s hounding in 2007 was of course one of the last and most grotesque manifestation of the result of appeasement politics in West Bengal during the CPI(M) rule. Deganga pogrom in 2010, where Hindu places of worship were vandalised and Hindus prevented from observing Durga Puja, indicated the nadir that had been reached. It was a TMC MP who had fanned the fires in Deganga and thus Ms Banerjee too, along with the comrades, kept silent. Both the TMC and the CPI(M) have been, as subsequent events have proved, complicit in the neglect and marginalisation of the Bengali Hindus in West Bengal, using them as pawns in their power games and doing precious little for their collective welfare and empowerment.

Even in the Kaliachak incident, the CPI(M) politbureau which otherwise passes resolutions on all and sundry issues, was silent, talking only of law and order and of course, as is its obsession, blaming the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh and the Bharatiya Janata Party! The Congress, as a marginal player in West Bengal since 1977, has of course gone along with this marginalisation of Bengali Hindus, ignoring the legacies of BC Roy, Surendra Mohan Ghose and others.

Ms Banerjee has out shone the CPI(M) in its own game of radicalising Bengal’s political space. Kaliachak is the latest symptom of this radicalisation. The TMC’s welcoming and sheltering rabid elements of the Bangladesh Jamaat, its silence on the Khagragarh blasts Ms Banerjee’s ridiculous bamboo-like statement that India’s external intelligence agencies were behind it revealed her actual state of mind the TMC’s patronage of Islamist lumpens who changed sides after the 2011 Assembly elections — one may recall how the Mamata Government gave permission for a massive rally organised by a section of TMC’s minority leadership in March 2013 in the heart of Kolkata in support of the Jamaat in Bangladesh her repeated refusal to condemn attacks on Hindus, their localities, markets and homes, is in fact intensifying and expediting the radicalisation of West Bengal. Yet, post Kaliachak, no Bengali intellectual dared condemn the episode, or write letters against it to the President of India complaining of intolerance, nor did they take out candle marches or castigate the Chief Minister, these are obviously reserved for the plebeian Prime Minister Narendra Modi, and not for the Tagore-loving, easel-handling and Islamist-abetting Ms Banerjee!

West Bengal is again at a crossroads with its very _raison d'être facing a formidable challenge_.

Old, new crisis Bengal faces

@Rain Man @scorpionx @LaBong @MilSpec @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

Roybot said:


> *OLD, NEW CRISIS BENGAL FACES*
> Wednesday, 20 January 2016 | Anirban Ganguly | in Oped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *While Syama Prasad Mookerjee strove hard to ensure that Bengali Hindus live and thrive in free India, his early death and a lack of leadership in West Bengal altered the political dynamics. In three odd decades, the CPI(M)-led Left Front changed the State’s demography*
> 
> When Syama Prasad Mookerjee decided to “divide Pakistan” he had once famously quipped before Jawaharlal Nehru that while the latter had divided India, he (Syama Prasad) had divided Pakistan one of his principal objectives was to ensure that Bengali Hindus get a space where they can live and perpetuate culturally and civilisationally. In fact, on this issue, as in many others, Mookerjee received support from the indomitable Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel. Sardar Patel’s position on Bengali Hindu refugees, like that of Syama Prasad’s was unequivocal and forthright and in sharp contrast to Nehru’s dithering and confusion. In fact, Sardar Patel had argued that if the large number of Hindus from east Pakistan was made to leave their home and hearth due to “unsatisfactory conditions created there, the Pakistan Government must provide additional space for their settlement.”
> 
> By 1950, when the trickle of Hindu refugees from east Pakistan converted into a wave because of the intensification of anti-Hindu pogrom, Sardar Patel, according to author Durga Das, “gave out that if Pakistan could not guarantee safe and honourable existence to the Hindus, it must be made to yield a part of east Bengal to India for their rehabilitation”. Sardar Patel’s attitude in support of the Bengali Hindus so unnerved and flared Nehru that he offered to resign. A study remains to be done on how Nehru displayed a step-motherly attitude towards the Bengali Hindu refugees, refusing the proposal of a complete exchange of population on India’s eastern flank, stalling any effort at giving adequate succour and compensation and always insisting that the Bengali Hindu refugees go back to their lands in east Bengal and continue living there despite acute persecution and insecurity. In the case of refugees from Punjab, as historian Prafulla K Chakrabarti pointed out in his classic study of the refugee movement in Bengal, The Marginal Men, “The rehabilitation of Punjab refugees was undertaken with the zeal of a man who knew that he could not neglect the issue and stay in power.”
> 
> But in the case of the Bengali Hindu refugees, Nehru applied an altogether different yardstick, he vehemently opposed any effort at “rehabilitation” and pushed for according only temporary shelter. Chakrabarti argued thus, “Nehru never ceased to rant against such a solution [exchange of population in the eastern sector] although he had precisely accepted such a solution in Punjab. An exchange of population was not a communal solution. It was the inevitable consequence of partition of India on a communal basis...”.
> 
> Mookerjee’s purpose in insisting that Bengal be partitioned and not handed over in its entirety to bring to fruition Jinnah’s dream of a consolidated Pakistan, saved Kolkata and the Bengali Hindus and ensured for them a spatial contour where they could live and thrive in free India. His refusal to go along with the pipe dream of a “united sovereign Bengal” floated by HS Suhrawardy and the ageing Sarat Bose, ensured that West Bengal survived as a separate entity. However, his early death and the lack of a cohesive leadership in West Bengal which could continue speaking and working for the Bengali Hindus, altered the political dynamics. In fact, his narrative of ensuring West Bengal as a space for Bengali Hindus has been systematically eroded, and he himself relegated by the comrades, the Congress and the Trinamool Congress as a communal figure best left untouched and uncelebrated.
> 
> In the last four decades, the dynamics of Bengal politics has further altered especially its demographic and denominational dimensions. In three odd decades that it had ruled West Bengal, the Communist Party of India (Marxist)-led Left Front assiduously worked to change the demography of the State. Much like the Congress in Assam, the CPI(M) in West Bengal allowed and encouraged infiltration from Bangladesh, looked the other way when such an influx generated social and denominational tensions and used the official State system to officialise the infiltrators and cede them political space and voice. The Bengali Hindus who came over as refugees were coerced into silence with the threat of being pushed out.
> 
> While presiding over one of the biggest de-industrialisation movement in the history of India or perhaps the world, while initiating the process of an acute politicisation of an entire education system, while perpetrating one of the most violent political culture that spit on India’s democratic aspirations, the CPI(M) also incubated Islamist groups and formations that indulged in political brigandage and lumpenism in order to sustain the communist brand of liberation politics. So consumed were the comrades with this radicalisation of West Bengal, so captive were they to Islamist vote-banks that, as a rule they glossed over any incident — much the same way West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee does now which adversely affected the Bengali Hindu. Thus, rapes and assault on Hindu women in fields in villages along the border drew from the patrician comrade Jyoti Basu, the derisive question, “Why do they go there?” Comrade Buddhadeb Bhattacharya, must to his chagrin, was forced to retract a statement he had made on the mushrooming of illegal madrassas along the West Bengal border and the threat they posed to national security.
> 
> Taslima Nasreen’s hounding in 2007 was of course one of the last and most grotesque manifestation of the result of appeasement politics in West Bengal during the CPI(M) rule. Deganga pogrom in 2010, where Hindu places of worship were vandalised and Hindus prevented from observing Durga Puja, indicated the nadir that had been reached. It was a TMC MP who had fanned the fires in Deganga and thus Ms Banerjee too, along with the comrades, kept silent. Both the TMC and the CPI(M) have been, as subsequent events have proved, complicit in the neglect and marginalisation of the Bengali Hindus in West Bengal, using them as pawns in their power games and doing precious little for their collective welfare and empowerment.
> 
> Even in the Kaliachak incident, the CPI(M) politbureau which otherwise passes resolutions on all and sundry issues, was silent, talking only of law and order and of course, as is its obsession, blaming the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh and the Bharatiya Janata Party! The Congress, as a marginal player in West Bengal since 1977, has of course gone along with this marginalisation of Bengali Hindus, ignoring the legacies of BC Roy, Surendra Mohan Ghose and others.
> 
> Ms Banerjee has out shone the CPI(M) in its own game of radicalising Bengal’s political space. Kaliachak is the latest symptom of this radicalisation. The TMC’s welcoming and sheltering rabid elements of the Bangladesh Jamaat, its silence on the Khagragarh blasts Ms Banerjee’s ridiculous bamboo-like statement that India’s external intelligence agencies were behind it revealed her actual state of mind the TMC’s patronage of Islamist lumpens who changed sides after the 2011 Assembly elections — one may recall how the Mamata Government gave permission for a massive rally organised by a section of TMC’s minority leadership in March 2013 in the heart of Kolkata in support of the Jamaat in Bangladesh her repeated refusal to condemn attacks on Hindus, their localities, markets and homes, is in fact intensifying and expediting the radicalisation of West Bengal. Yet, post Kaliachak, no Bengali intellectual dared condemn the episode, or write letters against it to the President of India complaining of intolerance, nor did they take out candle marches or castigate the Chief Minister, these are obviously reserved for the plebeian Prime Minister Narendra Modi, and not for the Tagore-loving, easel-handling and Islamist-abetting Ms Banerjee!
> 
> West Bengal is again at a crossroads with its very _raison d'être facing a formidable challenge_.
> 
> Old, new crisis Bengal faces
> 
> @Rain Man @scorpionx @LaBong @MilSpec @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly


Bannerjee in her five years tenure has outperformed her predecessor in every aspect; corruption, policy logjams and appeasement of minorities without any effect in ground. There seems no light ahead except a rejuvenated Left with revitalized Industrial policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> ok..2% or above x'ianity have devils at high places to protect its political interests
> 
> 
> 
> Vote difference was less than 200000 votes ,But in this local body poll LDF's advantage was just 40000 votes ,I am not counting factors which affected UDF's vote share like high number of rebels and congress muslim league fight in malapuram


But those devils are still wandering
throughout India '"creating earthquakes in Nepal,Influencing supreme court,funding NGOs and Medias even after two years of hindutwa rule??..We don't have a single Christian minister to influence in central ministry unlike previous government....whose weakness??


----------



## Juggernautjatt

AAP leaders Yogendra Yadav and Prashant Bhushan to launch political party for Punjab polls - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


>



To be fair, the contrast between Modi's tweets before he became PM and after is quite funny too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> To be fair, the contrast between Modi's tweets before he became PM and after is quite funny too.


Nice.. that squares things up. Btw..can you post some tweets by Modi which contradicts his own earlier tweets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> But those devils are still wandering
> throughout India '"creating earthquakes in Nepal,Influencing supreme court,funding NGOs and Medias even after two years of hindutwa rule??..We don't have a single Christian minister to influence in central ministry unlike previous government....whose weakness??



They are doing what they can do FCRA regulations ,actions against NGO's Anti conversion rules by BJP ruled states ....Unfortunately in a Secular democratic federal system Central Government have limitations in addition to that there will be Judicial interference ,Media scrutiny and external issues like foreign relations So 2 year or 200 years of Hindutva rule wont change anything in India ...Its weakness of Hindus Some people call it Tolerance ,Some call its as cowardice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

@mooppan So you guys also have a wish list for BJP

Last week, Law Minister Sadananda Gowda met Cardinal George Alanchery, who heads the Kerala-based Syro-Malabar Catholic Church — the largest segment among Christian churches in Kerala. Sources said that the Cardinal has put forward four demands: *support price for rubber*, relaxation in the* Coastal Regulation Zone* rules affecting fishermen, not implementing the *Kasturirangan report* on Western Ghats and accommodating pro-Christian party Kerala Congress (M)’s MP *Jose K Mani as MoS in the Union Cabinet*. - 
See more at: Vellappally Natesan may get MoS-rank post | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib




----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> @mooppan So you guys also have a wish list for BJP
> 
> Last week, Law Minister Sadananda Gowda met Cardinal George Alanchery, who heads the Kerala-based Syro-Malabar Catholic Church — the largest segment among Christian churches in Kerala. Sources said that the Cardinal has put forward four demands: *support price for rubber*, relaxation in the* Coastal Regulation Zone* rules affecting fishermen, not implementing the *Kasturirangan report* on Western Ghats and accommodating pro-Christian party Kerala Congress (M)’s MP *Jose K Mani as MoS in the Union Cabinet*. -
> See more at: Vellappally Natesan may get MoS-rank post | The Indian Express



What are we getting in return ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 288451


previous 8 suicides doesn't count.. 'cause it took place during Congress' regime at both Centre & state!


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> previous 8 suicides doesn't count.. 'cause it took place during Congress' regime at both Centre & state!


 
No. They do count. All of the last 8 dalit students killed themselves because of the present govt ! Modi must apologise for all !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

Echo_419 said:


> What are we getting in return ?



Support of catholic church in the election ....They are powerful in central kerala they decide who to win in many seats (In 2004 LS poll PC thomas victory as NDA candidate shows the electoral power of church ) and NDA will get a well established political party in kerala as an ally Kerala congress (M) that are the positive sides

Negative side it will anger Hindutva supporters Many Hindus are moving to BJP due to minority appeasement of both fronts they will be unhappy with this move

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

IndoCarib said:


> No. They do count. All of the last 8 dalit students killed themselves because of the present govt ! Modi must apologise for all !!


Mate, rohith vemula is NOT a dalit, he is an OBC.

Check my posts on this thread guys regarding this entire issue Dalit student’s suicide exposes rot in India’s higher education system



Marxist said:


> Support of catholic church in the election ....They are powerful in central kerala they decide who to win in many seats (In 2004 LS poll PC thomas victory as NDA candidate shows the electoral power of church won) and NDA will get a well established political party in kerala as an ally Kerala congress (M) that are the positive sides
> 
> Negative side it will anger Hindutva supporters Many Hindus are moving to BJP due to minority appeasement of both fronts they will be unhappy with this move


I understand the concerncs of Hindutvavadis, BUT

Hmm. see to win in Kerala, you need to ally with some minority party. This would be true even if Hindus were 65%.

I think the BJP should have an alliance with only some Kerala Christian churches & must make some deals with them behind the curtain(money, ministerial berths etc). & Not make the campaign move towards minority appeasement (From their side).

Alliance with Christian organisations is possible. (the BJP has one with the NPF in Nagaland- 1 98%+ Christian state). But alliance with Muslim parties & organisations is close to impossible for well known reasons & for happenings in the rest of the nation

Which they started some time back
BJP wooing Church ahead of polls - The Hindu

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hyderabad on boil: CM K Chandrasekhar Rao goes shopping - Times of India
"OUTRAGEOUS" says TOI on the FB page where this link is attached 

Jokers, Hyd. is very much happy & safe. Only UoH is boiling

LOL @Bombermanx1 seculars are angry These are the times when I appreciate KCR(though TBH he would not have gained a single vote if he entered this drama). He knows this is just a fight between students at UoH & just a waste of his time which he can use to poach opposition leaders & MLAs



Roybot said:


> *OLD, NEW CRISIS BENGAL FACES*
> Wednesday, 20 January 2016 | Anirban Ganguly | in Oped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *While Syama Prasad Mookerjee strove hard to ensure that Bengali Hindus live and thrive in free India, his early death and a lack of leadership in West Bengal altered the political dynamics. In three odd decades, the CPI(M)-led Left Front changed the State’s demography*
> 
> When Syama Prasad Mookerjee decided to “divide Pakistan” he had once famously quipped before Jawaharlal Nehru that while the latter had divided India, he (Syama Prasad) had divided Pakistan one of his principal objectives was to ensure that Bengali Hindus get a space where they can live and perpetuate culturally and civilisationally. In fact, on this issue, as in many others, Mookerjee received support from the indomitable Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel. Sardar Patel’s position on Bengali Hindu refugees, like that of Syama Prasad’s was unequivocal and forthright and in sharp contrast to Nehru’s dithering and confusion. In fact, Sardar Patel had argued that if the large number of Hindus from east Pakistan was made to leave their home and hearth due to “unsatisfactory conditions created there, the Pakistan Government must provide additional space for their settlement.”
> 
> By 1950, when the trickle of Hindu refugees from east Pakistan converted into a wave because of the intensification of anti-Hindu pogrom, Sardar Patel, according to author Durga Das, “gave out that if Pakistan could not guarantee safe and honourable existence to the Hindus, it must be made to yield a part of east Bengal to India for their rehabilitation”. Sardar Patel’s attitude in support of the Bengali Hindus so unnerved and flared Nehru that he offered to resign. A study remains to be done on how Nehru displayed a step-motherly attitude towards the Bengali Hindu refugees, refusing the proposal of a complete exchange of population on India’s eastern flank, stalling any effort at giving adequate succour and compensation and always insisting that the Bengali Hindu refugees go back to their lands in east Bengal and continue living there despite acute persecution and insecurity. In the case of refugees from Punjab, as historian Prafulla K Chakrabarti pointed out in his classic study of the refugee movement in Bengal, The Marginal Men, “The rehabilitation of Punjab refugees was undertaken with the zeal of a man who knew that he could not neglect the issue and stay in power.”
> 
> But in the case of the Bengali Hindu refugees, Nehru applied an altogether different yardstick, he vehemently opposed any effort at “rehabilitation” and pushed for according only temporary shelter. Chakrabarti argued thus, “Nehru never ceased to rant against such a solution [exchange of population in the eastern sector] although he had precisely accepted such a solution in Punjab. An exchange of population was not a communal solution. It was the inevitable consequence of partition of India on a communal basis...”.
> 
> Mookerjee’s purpose in insisting that Bengal be partitioned and not handed over in its entirety to bring to fruition Jinnah’s dream of a consolidated Pakistan, saved Kolkata and the Bengali Hindus and ensured for them a spatial contour where they could live and thrive in free India. His refusal to go along with the pipe dream of a “united sovereign Bengal” floated by HS Suhrawardy and the ageing Sarat Bose, ensured that West Bengal survived as a separate entity. However, his early death and the lack of a cohesive leadership in West Bengal which could continue speaking and working for the Bengali Hindus, altered the political dynamics. In fact, his narrative of ensuring West Bengal as a space for Bengali Hindus has been systematically eroded, and he himself relegated by the comrades, the Congress and the Trinamool Congress as a communal figure best left untouched and uncelebrated.
> 
> In the last four decades, the dynamics of Bengal politics has further altered especially its demographic and denominational dimensions. In three odd decades that it had ruled West Bengal, the Communist Party of India (Marxist)-led Left Front assiduously worked to change the demography of the State. Much like the Congress in Assam, the CPI(M) in West Bengal allowed and encouraged infiltration from Bangladesh, looked the other way when such an influx generated social and denominational tensions and used the official State system to officialise the infiltrators and cede them political space and voice. The Bengali Hindus who came over as refugees were coerced into silence with the threat of being pushed out.
> 
> While presiding over one of the biggest de-industrialisation movement in the history of India or perhaps the world, while initiating the process of an acute politicisation of an entire education system, while perpetrating one of the most violent political culture that spit on India’s democratic aspirations, the CPI(M) also incubated Islamist groups and formations that indulged in political brigandage and lumpenism in order to sustain the communist brand of liberation politics. So consumed were the comrades with this radicalisation of West Bengal, so captive were they to Islamist vote-banks that, as a rule they glossed over any incident — much the same way West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee does now which adversely affected the Bengali Hindu. Thus, rapes and assault on Hindu women in fields in villages along the border drew from the patrician comrade Jyoti Basu, the derisive question, “Why do they go there?” Comrade Buddhadeb Bhattacharya, must to his chagrin, was forced to retract a statement he had made on the mushrooming of illegal madrassas along the West Bengal border and the threat they posed to national security.
> 
> Taslima Nasreen’s hounding in 2007 was of course one of the last and most grotesque manifestation of the result of appeasement politics in West Bengal during the CPI(M) rule. Deganga pogrom in 2010, where Hindu places of worship were vandalised and Hindus prevented from observing Durga Puja, indicated the nadir that had been reached. It was a TMC MP who had fanned the fires in Deganga and thus Ms Banerjee too, along with the comrades, kept silent. Both the TMC and the CPI(M) have been, as subsequent events have proved, complicit in the neglect and marginalisation of the Bengali Hindus in West Bengal, using them as pawns in their power games and doing precious little for their collective welfare and empowerment.
> 
> Even in the Kaliachak incident, the CPI(M) politbureau which otherwise passes resolutions on all and sundry issues, was silent, talking only of law and order and of course, as is its obsession, blaming the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh and the Bharatiya Janata Party! The Congress, as a marginal player in West Bengal since 1977, has of course gone along with this marginalisation of Bengali Hindus, ignoring the legacies of BC Roy, Surendra Mohan Ghose and others.
> 
> Ms Banerjee has out shone the CPI(M) in its own game of radicalising Bengal’s political space. Kaliachak is the latest symptom of this radicalisation. The TMC’s welcoming and sheltering rabid elements of the Bangladesh Jamaat, its silence on the Khagragarh blasts Ms Banerjee’s ridiculous bamboo-like statement that India’s external intelligence agencies were behind it revealed her actual state of mind the TMC’s patronage of Islamist lumpens who changed sides after the 2011 Assembly elections — one may recall how the Mamata Government gave permission for a massive rally organised by a section of TMC’s minority leadership in March 2013 in the heart of Kolkata in support of the Jamaat in Bangladesh her repeated refusal to condemn attacks on Hindus, their localities, markets and homes, is in fact intensifying and expediting the radicalisation of West Bengal. Yet, post Kaliachak, no Bengali intellectual dared condemn the episode, or write letters against it to the President of India complaining of intolerance, nor did they take out candle marches or castigate the Chief Minister, these are obviously reserved for the plebeian Prime Minister Narendra Modi, and not for the Tagore-loving, easel-handling and Islamist-abetting Ms Banerjee!
> 
> West Bengal is again at a crossroads with its very _raison d'être facing a formidable challenge_.
> 
> Old, new crisis Bengal faces
> 
> @Rain Man @scorpionx @LaBong @MilSpec @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly


@Mike_Brando

 Congratulations to West Bengal. My heart dances with delight whenever I hear about this state which is clearly a model to the rest of this nation in secularism,socialism,intellectualism & putting your head in your ground ism

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LaBong

Roybot said:


> *OLD, NEW CRISIS BENGAL FACES*
> Wednesday, 20 January 2016 | Anirban Ganguly | in Oped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *While Syama Prasad Mookerjee strove hard to ensure that Bengali Hindus live and thrive in free India, his early death and a lack of leadership in West Bengal altered the political dynamics. In three odd decades, the CPI(M)-led Left Front changed the State’s demography*
> 
> When Syama Prasad Mookerjee decided to “divide Pakistan” he had once famously quipped before Jawaharlal Nehru that while the latter had divided India, he (Syama Prasad) had divided Pakistan one of his principal objectives was to ensure that Bengali Hindus get a space where they can live and perpetuate culturally and civilisationally. In fact, on this issue, as in many others, Mookerjee received support from the indomitable Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel. Sardar Patel’s position on Bengali Hindu refugees, like that of Syama Prasad’s was unequivocal and forthright and in sharp contrast to Nehru’s dithering and confusion. In fact, Sardar Patel had argued that if the large number of Hindus from east Pakistan was made to leave their home and hearth due to “unsatisfactory conditions created there, the Pakistan Government must provide additional space for their settlement.”
> 
> By 1950, when the trickle of Hindu refugees from east Pakistan converted into a wave because of the intensification of anti-Hindu pogrom, Sardar Patel, according to author Durga Das, “gave out that if Pakistan could not guarantee safe and honourable existence to the Hindus, it must be made to yield a part of east Bengal to India for their rehabilitation”. Sardar Patel’s attitude in support of the Bengali Hindus so unnerved and flared Nehru that he offered to resign. A study remains to be done on how Nehru displayed a step-motherly attitude towards the Bengali Hindu refugees, refusing the proposal of a complete exchange of population on India’s eastern flank, stalling any effort at giving adequate succour and compensation and always insisting that the Bengali Hindu refugees go back to their lands in east Bengal and continue living there despite acute persecution and insecurity. In the case of refugees from Punjab, as historian Prafulla K Chakrabarti pointed out in his classic study of the refugee movement in Bengal, The Marginal Men, “The rehabilitation of Punjab refugees was undertaken with the zeal of a man who knew that he could not neglect the issue and stay in power.”
> 
> But in the case of the Bengali Hindu refugees, Nehru applied an altogether different yardstick, he vehemently opposed any effort at “rehabilitation” and pushed for according only temporary shelter. Chakrabarti argued thus, “Nehru never ceased to rant against such a solution [exchange of population in the eastern sector] although he had precisely accepted such a solution in Punjab. An exchange of population was not a communal solution. It was the inevitable consequence of partition of India on a communal basis...”.
> 
> Mookerjee’s purpose in insisting that Bengal be partitioned and not handed over in its entirety to bring to fruition Jinnah’s dream of a consolidated Pakistan, saved Kolkata and the Bengali Hindus and ensured for them a spatial contour where they could live and thrive in free India. His refusal to go along with the pipe dream of a “united sovereign Bengal” floated by HS Suhrawardy and the ageing Sarat Bose, ensured that West Bengal survived as a separate entity. However, his early death and the lack of a cohesive leadership in West Bengal which could continue speaking and working for the Bengali Hindus, altered the political dynamics. In fact, his narrative of ensuring West Bengal as a space for Bengali Hindus has been systematically eroded, and he himself relegated by the comrades, the Congress and the Trinamool Congress as a communal figure best left untouched and uncelebrated.
> 
> In the last four decades, the dynamics of Bengal politics has further altered especially its demographic and denominational dimensions. In three odd decades that it had ruled West Bengal, the Communist Party of India (Marxist)-led Left Front assiduously worked to change the demography of the State. Much like the Congress in Assam, the CPI(M) in West Bengal allowed and encouraged infiltration from Bangladesh, looked the other way when such an influx generated social and denominational tensions and used the official State system to officialise the infiltrators and cede them political space and voice. The Bengali Hindus who came over as refugees were coerced into silence with the threat of being pushed out.
> 
> While presiding over one of the biggest de-industrialisation movement in the history of India or perhaps the world, while initiating the process of an acute politicisation of an entire education system, while perpetrating one of the most violent political culture that spit on India’s democratic aspirations, the CPI(M) also incubated Islamist groups and formations that indulged in political brigandage and lumpenism in order to sustain the communist brand of liberation politics. So consumed were the comrades with this radicalisation of West Bengal, so captive were they to Islamist vote-banks that, as a rule they glossed over any incident — much the same way West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee does now which adversely affected the Bengali Hindu. Thus, rapes and assault on Hindu women in fields in villages along the border drew from the patrician comrade Jyoti Basu, the derisive question, “Why do they go there?” Comrade Buddhadeb Bhattacharya, must to his chagrin, was forced to retract a statement he had made on the mushrooming of illegal madrassas along the West Bengal border and the threat they posed to national security.
> 
> Taslima Nasreen’s hounding in 2007 was of course one of the last and most grotesque manifestation of the result of appeasement politics in West Bengal during the CPI(M) rule. Deganga pogrom in 2010, where Hindu places of worship were vandalised and Hindus prevented from observing Durga Puja, indicated the nadir that had been reached. It was a TMC MP who had fanned the fires in Deganga and thus Ms Banerjee too, along with the comrades, kept silent. Both the TMC and the CPI(M) have been, as subsequent events have proved, complicit in the neglect and marginalisation of the Bengali Hindus in West Bengal, using them as pawns in their power games and doing precious little for their collective welfare and empowerment.
> 
> Even in the Kaliachak incident, the CPI(M) politbureau which otherwise passes resolutions on all and sundry issues, was silent, talking only of law and order and of course, as is its obsession, blaming the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh and the Bharatiya Janata Party! The Congress, as a marginal player in West Bengal since 1977, has of course gone along with this marginalisation of Bengali Hindus, ignoring the legacies of BC Roy, Surendra Mohan Ghose and others.
> 
> Ms Banerjee has out shone the CPI(M) in its own game of radicalising Bengal’s political space. Kaliachak is the latest symptom of this radicalisation. The TMC’s welcoming and sheltering rabid elements of the Bangladesh Jamaat, its silence on the Khagragarh blasts Ms Banerjee’s ridiculous bamboo-like statement that India’s external intelligence agencies were behind it revealed her actual state of mind the TMC’s patronage of Islamist lumpens who changed sides after the 2011 Assembly elections — one may recall how the Mamata Government gave permission for a massive rally organised by a section of TMC’s minority leadership in March 2013 in the heart of Kolkata in support of the Jamaat in Bangladesh her repeated refusal to condemn attacks on Hindus, their localities, markets and homes, is in fact intensifying and expediting the radicalisation of West Bengal. Yet, post Kaliachak, no Bengali intellectual dared condemn the episode, or write letters against it to the President of India complaining of intolerance, nor did they take out candle marches or castigate the Chief Minister, these are obviously reserved for the plebeian Prime Minister Narendra Modi, and not for the Tagore-loving, easel-handling and Islamist-abetting Ms Banerjee!
> 
> West Bengal is again at a crossroads with its very _raison d'être facing a formidable challenge_.
> 
> Old, new crisis Bengal faces
> 
> @Rain Man @scorpionx @LaBong @MilSpec @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly


Interesting article Roy, I need to reaserch a bit before replying in detail.

However it's safe to say most if not all political leaders based on Delhi didn't have any synpathy towards Bengali Hindu refugees and unlike Panjabis, we had to endure a lot of hardship and didn't recieve any support from the center.

Patel's solution of curbing a piece of East Bengal to accommodate Bengali Hindus seems even more unrealistic and dispassionate than Nehru who's antipathy towards Bengalis is well known.


----------



## dray

Roybot said:


> *OLD, NEW CRISIS BENGAL FACES*
> Wednesday, 20 January 2016 | Anirban Ganguly | in Oped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *While Syama Prasad Mookerjee strove hard to ensure that Bengali Hindus live and thrive in free India, his early death and a lack of leadership in West Bengal altered the political dynamics. In three odd decades, the CPI(M)-led Left Front changed the State’s demography*
> 
> When Syama Prasad Mookerjee decided to “divide Pakistan” he had once famously quipped before Jawaharlal Nehru that while the latter had divided India, he (Syama Prasad) had divided Pakistan one of his principal objectives was to ensure that Bengali Hindus get a space where they can live and perpetuate culturally and civilisationally. In fact, on this issue, as in many others, Mookerjee received support from the indomitable Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel. Sardar Patel’s position on Bengali Hindu refugees, like that of Syama Prasad’s was unequivocal and forthright and in sharp contrast to Nehru’s dithering and confusion. In fact, Sardar Patel had argued that if the large number of Hindus from east Pakistan was made to leave their home and hearth due to “unsatisfactory conditions created there, the Pakistan Government must provide additional space for their settlement.”
> 
> By 1950, when the trickle of Hindu refugees from east Pakistan converted into a wave because of the intensification of anti-Hindu pogrom, Sardar Patel, according to author Durga Das, “gave out that if Pakistan could not guarantee safe and honourable existence to the Hindus, it must be made to yield a part of east Bengal to India for their rehabilitation”. Sardar Patel’s attitude in support of the Bengali Hindus so unnerved and flared Nehru that he offered to resign. A study remains to be done on how Nehru displayed a step-motherly attitude towards the Bengali Hindu refugees, refusing the proposal of a complete exchange of population on India’s eastern flank, stalling any effort at giving adequate succour and compensation and always insisting that the Bengali Hindu refugees go back to their lands in east Bengal and continue living there despite acute persecution and insecurity. In the case of refugees from Punjab, as historian Prafulla K Chakrabarti pointed out in his classic study of the refugee movement in Bengal, The Marginal Men, “The rehabilitation of Punjab refugees was undertaken with the zeal of a man who knew that he could not neglect the issue and stay in power.”
> 
> But in the case of the Bengali Hindu refugees, Nehru applied an altogether different yardstick, he vehemently opposed any effort at “rehabilitation” and pushed for according only temporary shelter. Chakrabarti argued thus, “Nehru never ceased to rant against such a solution [exchange of population in the eastern sector] although he had precisely accepted such a solution in Punjab. An exchange of population was not a communal solution. It was the inevitable consequence of partition of India on a communal basis...”.
> 
> Mookerjee’s purpose in insisting that Bengal be partitioned and not handed over in its entirety to bring to fruition Jinnah’s dream of a consolidated Pakistan, saved Kolkata and the Bengali Hindus and ensured for them a spatial contour where they could live and thrive in free India. His refusal to go along with the pipe dream of a “united sovereign Bengal” floated by HS Suhrawardy and the ageing Sarat Bose, ensured that West Bengal survived as a separate entity. However, his early death and the lack of a cohesive leadership in West Bengal which could continue speaking and working for the Bengali Hindus, altered the political dynamics. In fact, his narrative of ensuring West Bengal as a space for Bengali Hindus has been systematically eroded, and he himself relegated by the comrades, the Congress and the Trinamool Congress as a communal figure best left untouched and uncelebrated.
> 
> In the last four decades, the dynamics of Bengal politics has further altered especially its demographic and denominational dimensions. In three odd decades that it had ruled West Bengal, the Communist Party of India (Marxist)-led Left Front assiduously worked to change the demography of the State. Much like the Congress in Assam, the CPI(M) in West Bengal allowed and encouraged infiltration from Bangladesh, looked the other way when such an influx generated social and denominational tensions and used the official State system to officialise the infiltrators and cede them political space and voice. The Bengali Hindus who came over as refugees were coerced into silence with the threat of being pushed out.
> 
> While presiding over one of the biggest de-industrialisation movement in the history of India or perhaps the world, while initiating the process of an acute politicisation of an entire education system, while perpetrating one of the most violent political culture that spit on India’s democratic aspirations, the CPI(M) also incubated Islamist groups and formations that indulged in political brigandage and lumpenism in order to sustain the communist brand of liberation politics. So consumed were the comrades with this radicalisation of West Bengal, so captive were they to Islamist vote-banks that, as a rule they glossed over any incident — much the same way West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee does now which adversely affected the Bengali Hindu. Thus, rapes and assault on Hindu women in fields in villages along the border drew from the patrician comrade Jyoti Basu, the derisive question, “Why do they go there?” Comrade Buddhadeb Bhattacharya, must to his chagrin, was forced to retract a statement he had made on the mushrooming of illegal madrassas along the West Bengal border and the threat they posed to national security.
> 
> Taslima Nasreen’s hounding in 2007 was of course one of the last and most grotesque manifestation of the result of appeasement politics in West Bengal during the CPI(M) rule. Deganga pogrom in 2010, where Hindu places of worship were vandalised and Hindus prevented from observing Durga Puja, indicated the nadir that had been reached. It was a TMC MP who had fanned the fires in Deganga and thus Ms Banerjee too, along with the comrades, kept silent. Both the TMC and the CPI(M) have been, as subsequent events have proved, complicit in the neglect and marginalisation of the Bengali Hindus in West Bengal, using them as pawns in their power games and doing precious little for their collective welfare and empowerment.
> 
> Even in the Kaliachak incident, the CPI(M) politbureau which otherwise passes resolutions on all and sundry issues, was silent, talking only of law and order and of course, as is its obsession, blaming the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh and the Bharatiya Janata Party! The Congress, as a marginal player in West Bengal since 1977, has of course gone along with this marginalisation of Bengali Hindus, ignoring the legacies of BC Roy, Surendra Mohan Ghose and others.
> 
> Ms Banerjee has out shone the CPI(M) in its own game of radicalising Bengal’s political space. Kaliachak is the latest symptom of this radicalisation. The TMC’s welcoming and sheltering rabid elements of the Bangladesh Jamaat, its silence on the Khagragarh blasts Ms Banerjee’s ridiculous bamboo-like statement that India’s external intelligence agencies were behind it revealed her actual state of mind the TMC’s patronage of Islamist lumpens who changed sides after the 2011 Assembly elections — one may recall how the Mamata Government gave permission for a massive rally organised by a section of TMC’s minority leadership in March 2013 in the heart of Kolkata in support of the Jamaat in Bangladesh her repeated refusal to condemn attacks on Hindus, their localities, markets and homes, is in fact intensifying and expediting the radicalisation of West Bengal. Yet, post Kaliachak, no Bengali intellectual dared condemn the episode, or write letters against it to the President of India complaining of intolerance, nor did they take out candle marches or castigate the Chief Minister, these are obviously reserved for the plebeian Prime Minister Narendra Modi, and not for the Tagore-loving, easel-handling and Islamist-abetting Ms Banerjee!
> 
> West Bengal is again at a crossroads with its very _raison d'être facing a formidable challenge_.
> 
> Old, new crisis Bengal faces
> 
> @Rain Man @scorpionx @LaBong @MilSpec @ranjeet @SarthakGanguly



I do believe that both Bengal and Assam are heading for major communal crisis within next 2-3 decades, while both CPM and TMC assisted the illegal migration from Bangladesh for building their votebanks that resulted in the change of demographics in many places of Bengal, it is the TMC who gave considerable power to the fanatics in the Muslim community. The way she is going; if she wins in the 2016 election, she might even start a khilafat movement and allow sharia rule in Muslim majority areas of Bengal in coming 3-4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Dedication of a RSS worker in Kerala...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=302470206617107

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

@Kummanam @bjpkeralam
#KeralaWithBJP




























IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 288451



Rohit Vemula says, F*** you Hindus:





Rohit Vemula grandmother, we are not dalits:





Third, he had a fake caste certificate.

PS: Video in Telugu, no subtitles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Rain Man said:


> I do believe that both Bengal and Assam are heading for major communal crisis within next 2-3 decades, while both CPM and TMC assisted the illegal migration from Bangladesh for building their votebanks that resulted in the change of demographics in many places of Bengal, it is the TMC who gave considerable power to the fanatics in the Muslim community. The way she is going; if she wins in the 2016 election, she might even start a khilafat movement and allow sharia rule in Muslim majority areas of Bengal in coming 3-4 years.



For the greater cause of dharma a few states will have to sacrifice themselves 



CorporateAffairs said:


> @Kummanam @bjpkeralam
> #KeralaWithBJP
> View attachment 288524
> View attachment 288525
> View attachment 288526
> View attachment 288527
> .



@Marxist the new BJP kerala Pres seems pretty active on twitter - guess he has a nack of social media - unexpected from a man of his generation but good source of authentic news for us mallu sanghis living outside state 






@ranjeet @janjaveed @Darmashkian @Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> @mooppan So you guys also have a wish list for BJP
> 
> Last week, Law Minister Sadananda Gowda met Cardinal George Alanchery, who heads the Kerala-based Syro-Malabar Catholic Church — the largest segment among Christian churches in Kerala. Sources said that the Cardinal has put forward four demands: *support price for rubber*, relaxation in the* Coastal Regulation Zone* rules affecting fishermen, not implementing the *Kasturirangan report* on Western Ghats and accommodating pro-Christian party Kerala Congress (M)’s MP *Jose K Mani as MoS in the Union Cabinet*. -
> See more at: Vellappally Natesan may get MoS-rank post | The Indian Express


Ithrayum naalu chumma maanam nokki eechaye adichondirunna bellapalikku vare kendramanthripadathinu thathulyamaaya padavi labhikaan pokunna samayamaanu,poyaal oru vaaku kittaan ullathoo??..kittiyaal ooty allengill chatti,parayaan pattukela,enganum biriyaani vilambiyaalo,athum nalla soyamban sanghi biriyaani..
@Bitter Melon ,Bhala vaaragalinda ee kade kaanode illa??ell hogbittlu ist diwasa??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Marxist said:


> Checked ,there is no connection in the heading and News ,it looks like they employed our friend @Guynextdoor2 to write headings ...( mohanlal to contest from chaganasseri | ചങ്ങനാശ്ശേരിയിൽ മോഹൻലാൽ മത്സരിക്കും! അണിയറയിൽ ചർച്ചകൾ സജീവം തന്നെ; സൂപ്പർതാരത്തിന്റെ സമൂദായക്കരുത്തിലെ രാഷ്ട്രീയ പ്രവേശം കരുത്താകുന്നത് ആർക്കൊക്കെ?ഒരു സിനിമാ കഥ - MarunadanMalayali.com )
> 
> Headingum varthyumayi pula bandham pollum illa ,headingil mohan lal matsarikkum ennum ,thazhe matsarikkilla ennum ,Christmas alle adichu pampayi news ezhuthiythayirikkum



I can read only 1st sentence man, my Malayalam is so weak....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Very apt cartoon:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

CorporateAffairs said:


> @Kummanam @bjpkeralam
> #KeralaWithBJP
> View attachment 288524
> View attachment 288525
> View attachment 288526
> View attachment 288527
> View attachment 288528
> View attachment 288529
> View attachment 288530
> View attachment 288531
> View attachment 288524
> View attachment 288525
> View attachment 288526
> View attachment 288527
> View attachment 288528
> View attachment 288529
> View attachment 288530
> View attachment 288531
> View attachment 288524
> View attachment 288525
> View attachment 288526
> View attachment 288527
> View attachment 288528
> View attachment 288529
> View attachment 288530
> View attachment 288531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohit Vemula says, F*** you Hindus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohit Vemula grandmother, we are not dalits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third, he had a fake caste certificate.
> 
> PS: Video in Telugu, no subtitles.



What is he saying?


----------



## Rau




----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

I was going through Rohith Vemula's facebook account. He last updated his fb status on 9th Jan, 2016. Looked all good to me. Wonder what drove him to take such a drastic step within few days !


----------



## Parul

Well said:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Pune Dalit beaten, set on fire by Muslims – dies | Hindutva

Rahul and Kejriwal are you listening ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> Pune Dalit beaten, set on fire by Muslims – dies | Hindutva
> 
> Rahul and Kejriwal are you listening ?


you casteist bruh?? Must be a Hindutva guy who harassed peaceful people.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690062612256690177

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Echo_419 said:


> What is he saying?


Some of us from Kerala shud translate.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

@Kummanam #KeralaWithBJP @BJP4India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690208983198466048





"Idol destroying conference". The same saudi funded wahhabi garbage, extremely dangerous, from the same party that was against vishwaroopam. Hope the authorities are watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690208983198466048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Idol destroying conference". The same saudi funded wahhabi garbage, extremely dangerous, from the same party that was against vishwaroopam. Hope the authorities are watching.



Some one tag Rajnath Singh


----------



## Parul

Punjab CM candidates from pAAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690062612256690177


One-up for AAP as Delhi HC pulls up Centre for its step-motherly attitude : Mail Today, News - India Today
Court slams CBI over raid in Kejriwal’s office: No divine powers, give back seized papers | The Indian Express


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> One-up for AAP as Delhi HC pulls up Centre for its step-motherly attitude : Mail Today, News - India Today
> Court slams CBI over raid in Kejriwal’s office: No divine powers, give back seized papers | The Indian Express



After losing Sheila's files Yugpurush lost 84 SIT file too. 

Missing file on SIT for ’84 riots leaves AAP Govt red-faced
In a major embarrassment to the Delhi Government’s Home Department, a file regarding constitution of the Special Investigation Team (SIT) to probe the 1984 anti-Sikh riots is missing since March 16, 2015.

In a circular sent to all Delhi Government departments on January 8, 2016, Deputy Secretary (Home) Ashish Kumar has requested officers concerned to look into their respective departments for the file, and return it to the Home Department if it is found.

Interestingly, the file had reportedly been marked to then Delhi Home Minister Jitender Singh Tomar’s office, who, is out on bail in connection with a case pertaining to his fake degree certificates.

The “missing file” issue has gained significance as Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal is keen to contest the Assembly elections in Punjab in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> After losing Sheila's files Yugpurush lost 84 SIT file too.
> 
> Missing file on SIT for ’84 riots leaves AAP Govt red-faced
> In a major embarrassment to the Delhi Government’s Home Department, a file regarding constitution of the Special Investigation Team (SIT) to probe the 1984 anti-Sikh riots is missing since March 16, 2015.
> 
> In a circular sent to all Delhi Government departments on January 8, 2016, Deputy Secretary (Home) Ashish Kumar has requested officers concerned to look into their respective departments for the file, and return it to the Home Department if it is found.
> 
> Interestingly, the file had reportedly been marked to then Delhi Home Minister Jitender Singh Tomar’s office, who, is out on bail in connection with a case pertaining to his fake degree certificates.
> 
> The “missing file” issue has gained significance as Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal is keen to contest the Assembly elections in Punjab in 2017.


Missing 1984 files have no bearing with present SIT: Phoolka | punjab$most-popular | Hindustan Times


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Missing 1984 files have no bearing with present SIT: Phoolka | punjab$most-popular | Hindustan Times


It's not about whether it has any bearing or not the point here is how come important files go missing from right under the nose of anti corruption crusader. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690383474423906304

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dray

Apparently Nayantara Sahgal is taking back the award she returned, and she is not the only one doing so!! 

Intolerance row: Nayantara Sahgal agrees to accept awards she returned | india | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

AIMIM has inflitrated the Dalit fraternity Hyderabad University


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


>


Now.. stick the image of Kujliwal on the right hand side & see how perfectly it applies for both!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Modi must apologise !

Mallika Sarabhai attacks Narendra Modi for not condoling mother's death - Times of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Modi must apologise !
> 
> Mallika Sarabhai attacks Narendra Modi for not condoling mother's death - Times of India


yeh ajeeb si zabardasti hai bhai! they want to despise Modi the most.. still cant resist from yearning for his attention!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bhakt orgasm tread in full form. BJP losing ground in every major state. Punjab is done deal for AAP...a whitewash so massive that Delhi will look like a mercy killing to BJP. No possibility of winning Bengal, UP or any other big state anymore.

@ranjeet in the next elections Modi won't get a single seat in Delhi, PUnjab, Bengal or Bihar....that's like 100 seats already. He is already on his way out.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Udupi: Pejawar Swamiji's former driver and associate gets death threat

Muhammed Arif from Doddanagudde here, who had earlier worked as driver of Pejawar Sri Vishweshateetha Swamiji, received a death threat over telephone from Dubai on Thursday January 21 afternoon, it is learnt.
Arif has continued to be a well-wisher and avid supporter of the Swamiji even after leaving the job.
A team of Muslim volunteers had come together under the leadership of Arif during this year's Paryaya festival, and had organized programmes like Horekanike presentation, blood donation camp, and distribution of buttermilk to devotees at the festival.


----------



## Parul

O presstitutes, kripya ispar dhyan de agar desake to!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690194472991195136
@ranjeet @Parul @IndoCarib check this out..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Parul said:


> O presstitutes, kripya ispar dhyan de agar desake to!



Do you know about what happened in Muzaffarnagar- I have a feeling that bad times lies ahead- And recent spike in IS related+terror arrests are proving my fears correct-


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690194472991195136
> @ranjeet @Parul @IndoCarib check this out..


 
Arvind the Vulture thrives on the dead carcass of Rohit. What the heck ABVP of Hyd university doing ? Why doesnt some one throw black indelible ink on this m@#$^Fu@#$er ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

_ the SPG has said that given its duty to provide “effective security” to VIPs, the ban will have a “direct bearing on the protection standards”.

----

A protective motorcade, the SPG added, has heavy vehicles due to weight of armoured material and other security features, having engine capacity of more than 4000 cc. Accordingly, an escort vehicle also has to have a comparable engine capacity to keep pace with the main car so that it can provide adequate protection, it said _



Diesel car ban: SPG tells Supreme court we need big cars to protect, so relax rule | The Indian Express


It's rather ridiculous that the SPG is having to go to the Supreme Court to make this argument, the logic is absurdly simple- you need to have high capacity engines/vehicles to cover the excess wieght of amour and to ensure that they are able to swiftly escape any trouble.

The security of the SPG's protectees (PM and former PMs) should never be in question.

@Levina @SpArK @ranjeet @Spectre @Star Wars @arp2041@parul @XiNiX @SRP @bloo @AMCA

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Abingdonboy said:


> _ the SPG has said that given its duty to provide “effective security” to VIPs, the ban will have a “direct bearing on the protection standards”.
> 
> ----
> 
> A protective motorcade, the SPG added, has heavy vehicles due to weight of armoured material and other security features, having engine capacity of more than 4000 cc. Accordingly, an escort vehicle also has to have a comparable engine capacity to keep pace with the main car so that it can provide adequate protection, it said _
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel car ban: SPG tells Supreme court we need big cars to protect, so relax rule | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> It's rather ridiculous that the SPG is having to go to the Supreme Court to make this argument, the logic is absurdly simple- you need to have high capacity engines/vehicles to cover the excess wieght of amour and to ensure that they are able to swiftly escape any trouble.
> 
> The security of the SPG's protectees (PM and former PMs) should never be in question.
> 
> @Levina @SpArK @ranjeet @Spectre @Star Wars @arp2041@parul @XiNiX @SRP @bloo @AMCA


Only one way to resolve this issue.. give SPG protection to Kejriwal.. problem solved!


----------



## Abingdonboy

JanjaWeed said:


> Only one way to resolve this issue.. give SPG protection to Kejriwal.. problem solved!


Never going to happen........only *PMs* (and their families) get that privlage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Modiji spoke up against Dalit murder and beef lynching, but not a word against Malda!! Is he Shia or Sunni?


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

LaBong said:


> Modiji spoke up against Dalit murder and beef lynching, but not a word against Malda!! Is he Shia or Sunni?



No point wasting time on hopeless situation-  BTW two brothers of a TMC leader blew themselves and entire house while making bombs- This incident is different to burning down of another police station in Birbhum and blowing up of yet another police station in Murshidabad- 

I remember Birbhum nice place- I stayed at Bolpur for sometime- All good things about West Bengal and RabindraNath came crashing down and hit me in the gut- when I read the news paper on that fateful day where the MP of that place called upon his own people of throw bombs on his own police whenever they see one on the streets- He was a TMC Parliamentarian- And his call was not an empty one-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LaBong

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> BTW two brothers of a TMC leader blew themselves and entire house while making bombs-


Sooner they all blew each other up, the better.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

BREAKING Parkash Singh Badal hospitalized


----------



## Parul

दिल्ली में ठण्ड से 7 लोग मरे । BJP वाले इसे भी मुद्दा नही बना पा रहे और ये जलील हैदराबाद तक मार कर रहा है ।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Bhakt orgasm tread in full form. BJP losing ground in every major state. Punjab is done deal for AAP...a whitewash so massive that Delhi will look like a mercy killing to BJP. No possibility of winning Bengal, UP or any other big state anymore.
> 
> @ranjeet in the next elections Modi won't get a single seat in Delhi, PUnjab, Bengal or Bihar....that's like 100 seats already. He is already on his way out.....



Modi's biggest enemy is his own army of bhakts on steroid. He gave these trolls complete impunity with the super 150 BS, probably a first in the whole world where a PM of a country honored twitter trolls doing open MC/BC gaali galoch. Them along with the idiot BJP leaders who don't think twice before opening their mouth have created such a toxic environment that people who are not exactly hard core followers of any party and yet supported Modi are being pushed away. There is still time to make amends, otherwise they are taking Modi down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rohit's Father on TV:
My son is not a Dalit.
We belong to BC-A, Vaddera caste.
I respect Modi and Anna Hazare.
My son bought a fake caste certificate.
My son was mislead by few goons on university.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

jaunty said:


> Modi's biggest enemy is his own army of bhakts on steroid. He gave these trolls complete impunity with the super 150 BS, probably a first in the whole world where a PM of a country honored twitter trolls doing open MC/BC gaali galoch. Them along with the idiot BJP leaders who don't think twice before opening their mouth have created such a toxic environment that people who are not exactly hard core followers of any party and yet supported Modi are being pushed away. There is still time to make amends, otherwise they are taking Modi down.



I guess you think so because that man is hated by everyone else in this nation. Media, NGOs, CONgrass and so called all self proclaimed secular politicians of India all are against him. Muslims and to some extent other also.

So i guess bhakts are the ones who feel have sympathy and so support him. Anyways its a trend, give Galigaloch to Modi to become a HIT in media....Media gives undue coverage to such people and Khujli is an excellent example.

No Indian PM has ever faced so much such a situation. Anything bad happens in country, he is blamed blindly. Riots happen in states he is blamed. even media blames him, doesn't question state govt role, farmer dies he is blamed, fake OBC turned Dalit dies he is blamed, take action against corrupt politicians he is blamed....ab bacha kya hain?

We should not drain ourselves in secularism so much that we forget the realities and mask ourselves.

Today people who all talk about intolerance, threatening false notions of nation will break, blah blah...forget that their secular behavior and talks has already started showing colors in Bengal and Assam...After 25 years if we lose these 2 states, these same secular vultures will blame Modi saying his politics hurt the nation. But will never accept that they were greedy and cowards who pissed in their pants/sarees, never talked against anything wrong for sake minority appeasement and blah blah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

skyisthelimit said:


> I guess you think so because that man is hated by everyone else in this nation. Media, NGOs, CONgrass and so called all self proclaimed secular politicians of India all are against him. Muslims and to some extent other also.
> 
> So i guess bhakts are the ones who feel have sympathy and so support him. Anyways its a trend, give Galigaloch to Modi to become a HIT in media....Media gives undue coverage to such people and Khujli is an excellent example.
> 
> No Indian PM has ever faced so much such a situation. Anything bad happens in country, he is blamed blindly. Riots happen in states he is blamed. even media blames him, doesn't question state govt role, farmer dies he is blamed, fake OBC turned Dalit dies he is blamed, take action against corrupt politicians he is blamed....ab bacha kya hain?
> 
> We should not drain ourselves in secularism so much that we forget the realities and mask ourselves.
> 
> Today people who all talk about intolerance, threatening false notions of nation will break, blah blah...forget that their secular behavior and talks has already started showing colors in Bengal and Assam...After 25 years if we lose these 2 states, these same secular vultures will blame Modi saying his politics hurt the nation. But will never accept that they were greedy and cowards who pissed in their pants/sarees, never talked against anything wrong for sake minority appeasement and blah blah.



Please don't play the victim card like many Muslims do to justify the unjustifiable.
-------------------------


Ha ha a real gem from a bhakt ring leader, who by the way thrashed others for expressing similar sentiments. I wonder how bhakts would react to this? Anti national, traitor, send to Pakistan? #BoycottMadhuKishwar anyone?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

jaunty said:


> Please don't play the victim card like many Muslims do to justify the unjustifiable.
> -------------------------
> 
> 
> Ha ha a real gem from a bhakt ring leader, who by the way thrashed others for expressing similar sentiments. I wonder how bhakts would react to this? Anti national, traitor, send to Pakistan? #BoycottMadhuKishwar anyone?




#KickBarDancerSoniaOut


----------



## magudi

jaunty said:


> Please don't play the victim card like many Muslims do to justify the unjustifiable.
> -------------------------
> 
> 
> Ha ha a real gem from a bhakt ring leader, who by the way thrashed others for expressing similar sentiments. I wonder how bhakts would react to this? Anti national, traitor, send to Pakistan? #BoycottMadhuKishwar anyone?




Whoa trying the suttle art of balancing act now are we,? start off by berating 'Muslims' then proceed to expose them 'bhakts' and voila we're Genius! 

Anyway FYI Madhu kishwar is no 'Bhakt leader' she's a female avatar of Arun Shourie the former wanted HRD ministry while the latter had his eyes on finance ministry - modi in his wisdom has kept both away and that explains their breast beating now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bombermanx1

Darmashkian said:


> Mate, rohith vemula is NOT a dalit, he is an OBC.
> 
> Check my posts on this thread guys regarding this entire issue Dalit student’s suicide exposes rot in India’s higher education system
> 
> 
> I understand the concerncs of Hindutvavadis, BUT
> 
> Hmm. see to win in Kerala, you need to ally with some minority party. This would be true even if Hindus were 65%.
> 
> I think the BJP should have an alliance with only some Kerala Christian churches & must make some deals with them behind the curtain(money, ministerial berths etc). & Not make the campaign move towards minority appeasement (From their side).
> 
> Alliance with Christian organisations is possible. (the BJP has one with the NPF in Nagaland- 1 98%+ Christian state). But alliance with Muslim parties & organisations is close to impossible for well known reasons & for happenings in the rest of the nation
> 
> Which they started some time back
> BJP wooing Church ahead of polls - The Hindu
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hyderabad on boil: CM K Chandrasekhar Rao goes shopping - Times of India
> "OUTRAGEOUS" says TOI on the FB page where this link is attached
> 
> Jokers, Hyd. is very much happy & safe. Only UoH is boiling
> 
> LOL @Bombermanx1 seculars are angry These are the times when I appreciate KCR(though TBH he would not have gained a single vote if he entered this drama). He knows this is just a fight between students at UoH & just a waste of his time which he can use to poach opposition leaders & MLAs
> 
> 
> @Mike_Brando
> 
> Congratulations to West Bengal. My heart dances with delight whenever I hear about this state which is clearly a model to the rest of this nation in secularism,socialism,intellectualism & putting your head in your ground ism


Infact his facebook posts show he was frustrated with ASA pitting Dalits against Dalits who were in ABVP too.
He saw the game of ASA who used Dalits as cannon fodder for their politics infact somedays ago Rohit wanted to Apologize to Susheel Kumar of ABVP for the fiasco.
This Dalit VS Others won't work in AP/TG ,people are much more clever to see through their lies unlike Bihar or Delhi.
The Delhi lutyens media is trying to portray him as Dalit and a case of Dalit vs Others while the Telugu Media which knows the truth better than Delhi media calls it a case of Vultures snooping over the death of a youth using Dalit vs Others.
Do watch Telugu media to know the truth.
Besides what has Arvind Kejriwal and TMC got to do with Hyderabad they dont even have a cadre or party here.
This is just gimmicks to gain votes in Punjab,Assam and West Bengal elections.
When a Dalit was burned to death by Muslims in Pune , just for being a Hindu.
A ASHA worker(Social worker) a mother fo 3 children was gangraped by 3 muslims in UP,whereafter she committed suicide and Malda was burning with muslims rioting ,did these Secular politicians ever care to visit them?No because Hindu lives dont matter to them only Secular,Communists matter.
Everyone sees through their lies and Hypocrisy with the advent of Social media, they are getting thoroughly exposed.

I appreciate KCR for not trying to use this issue for votes as he will get none, because he will end up pissing off other OBC's, and the Center ,that is why he cleverly stayed away from this thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Tridibans

jaunty said:


> Modi's biggest enemy is his own army of bhakts on steroid. He gave these trolls complete impunity with the super 150 BS, probably a first in the whole world where a PM of a country honored twitter trolls doing open MC/BC gaali galoch. Them along with the idiot BJP leaders who don't think twice before opening their mouth have created such a toxic environment that people who are not exactly hard core followers of any party and yet supported Modi are being pushed away. There is still time to make amends, otherwise they are taking Modi down.



Why are you so anti-BJP/Modi? Forget about the so called bhakts, you claim yourself to be rational and an intellectual person. Do you even know one man who is capable enough to lead India if not Modi?

You want a Jihadi like Mamata to be PM? Or convicted criminal Lalu? If you want Rahul then..... God bless you man !!!! His intellect is less than a 10 year old.

FYI many on this very thread including me were not BJP supporters . If you don't believe me, go to the earliest posts around 2011-12. There has to be some reason why many many educated Indians have shifted allegiance to Modi in last 3-4 years.
All urban centers of India elected Modi emphatically be it Mumbai/ Delhi/ Bangalaore/ Ahmadabad/ Pune etc etc. In others like Chennai/ Kolkata BJP has been traditionally a big fat 0 so no need of going into it.

Fact is, whether you hate him or not, amongst all snakes BJP/Modi is India's best bet for the next decade. Even with so muchj hoopla and propaganda, India has witnessed least amount of communal riots/ death in past 1 and half years. Whoever I know, most (atleast 90%) including those who are not BJP supporters will vote for Modi (and only him not BJP) in 2019.

Be rest assured, he is going to be India's PM come 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

JanjaWeed said:


> Nice.. that squares things up. Btw..can you post some tweets by Modi which contradicts his own earlier tweets?


Many do. 

It will be embarrassing. 

Hint: Bangladeshi illegals should pack their bags...
Yeh aman ki tamasha bandh kar do...


----------



## Parul

KEJRIWAL

K Knowing film critic

E Extreme proximity with congress

J JDU supporter

R RJD supporter

I Interested in allegations

W With TMC, seculars, paid media

A Anti Modi

L Limelight through twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Parul said:


> KEJRIWAL
> 
> 
> W With TMC, seculars, paid media


Lol Kejriwal has been the the biggest victim of paid media in the recent past and during the Delhi elections.


----------



## JanjaWeed

SarthakGanguly said:


> Many do.
> 
> It will be embarrassing.
> 
> Hint: Bangladeshi illegals should pack their bags...
> Yeh aman ki tamasha bandh kar do...


Yes..he did say illegal BDians should pack their bags & I don't remember seeing any tweets or statements contradicting that stand of his. & BJP still uses that as their poll plank in WB & other states in that neck of the woods...

No more aman ki tamasha...only tamacha! & it will only get louder & louder... You just need to be all ears!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

@Marxist
nyangale ingane premichu kollunnathu ennaathinaane??...kummanachaayan thirumenimaarude kaalkal veezhunnu,govudachaayan aramanayill vannu appavum fish mollyum kazhikunnu,athinte pitte naal swabhavika rubberinte irakumathi 2 maasathekku nirodhikunnu.aa asathu kastoorirangane koodi pinvalichu nyangale angu santhoshippikaan melaayirinoo,vachu thamasippikunnathu ennaathinaane??..adho pazhaya kannill podiyidunna adavukalumaayi irangiyathaanoda uwey??ennaa sheri allayo kochane??


----------



## Parul

Our kejri... Puri India mein to ghum ghum ke rayta faila raha hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

@rainman Turns out the Shiv Sena isn't that bad at policy as I thought it would be, it is a Sainik minister who has laid forward this proposal. I hope it pases, will help both the farmer & the consumer a lot.
Maharashtra tables proposal on direct trade between farmer-consumer - The Economic Times


@magudi my friend & to all CBN fans.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689021099149938688
CBN has been in Davos for the last few days. If u have time do check what all he has been doing there, MOUs signed etc on his FB & twitter page
-----------------------------------------------------------------
@Bombermanx1 It seems BC associations are not amused at Dattanna's name being dragged in

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690778181171699712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690778431223508992

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

Tridibans said:


> Why are you so anti-BJP/Modi? Forget about the so called bhakts, you claim yourself to be rational and an intellectual person. Do you even know one man who is capable enough to lead India if not Modi?



I have never claimed to be an intellectual, don't make up stuff. I am neither anti-BJP nor pro-BJP.


----------



## Bombermanx1

Darmashkian said:


> @rainman Turns out the Shiv Sena isn't that bad at policy as I thought it would be, it is a Sainik minister who has laid forward this proposal. I hope it pases, will help both the farmer & the consumer a lot.
> Maharashtra tables proposal on direct trade between farmer-consumer - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> @magudi my friend & to all CBN fans.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689021099149938688
> CBN has been in Davos for the last few days. If u have time do check what all he has been doing there, MOUs signed etc on his FB & twitter page
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> @Bombermanx1 It seems BC associations are not amused at Dattanna's name being dragged in
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690778181171699712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690778431223508992




CBN is doing his job well, only complaint is he is not able to check the Rampant Missionary conversions in AP, which started breeding like ants during YSR time, he should introduce strict measures and check foreigners who come on tourist visa and do conversions, otherwise it will be too late, a situation like Assam will start in AP,where these evangelists will hold vote banks and Telugu people will have to stay mum with everything they do to appease them.

He should also remove Hindu temples from state control only they can checkmate these missionary and evangelist activities by promoting dharma and Hinduism.Hands of Hindus and Temple boards are tied, let them loose once and see how quickly they reconvert the lost flock of sheep back to Sanatana Dharma.

I told you this was bound to happen sooner or later, you cannot blame anyone here on caste angle as all three people involved are OBC's.
The communists and ASA in the eagerness to milk the issue played the Dalit card and now it has blown up in their face.
Their idea was to form a JAC and drag this issue till Assam,West Bengal election and during election blow it up on a National level to seize dalit votes from BJP.They thought they could drag this issue like FTII students did for 6 months.
But it won't happen as other OBC's will now shut them down. KCR cleverly steered away from this issue, infact no Telugu Channels want to make it Dalit vs Others like Delhi Media is doing as they know the truth and are scared of the blowback.

Another new expose is that Rohit's elder brother converted to Islam some time ago, that is why Rohit started supporting Yakub Menon and started denigrating and insulting Hinduism and its icons like Swami Vivekanada whom he earlier used to revere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

jaunty said:


> I have never claimed to be an intellectual, don't make up stuff. I am neither anti-BJP nor pro-BJP.



Ok apologies for saying that. Atleast I got the impression by your previous so many good posts on this forum that you are logical and rational unlike many trolls (pro/anti BJP) here.

And no. You are vehemently anti BJP. Nobody who claims to be neutral calls BJP supporters "Bhakts" like you do. Are you a twitter troll? Did you see @Abingdonboy or @rainman ever call Congressis names? No... because he is neither pro nor anti-BJP/ Congress, etc.

Your recent posts almost always ends up 'Modi' this 'modi' that.... and Bhakts etc.... WTF is this? If India is still having all these problems, how on earth a person who has been the PM for 1.5 years is responsible??

BTW did he cause riots in 1947? or for that matter Modi made Muslims and Jinnah to form Pakistan? or 1971? WTF logic is this?

And no,..... a few internet "Bhakts" doesn't concern a man of Modi's stature. He has better things to do.

And trust me... I am not a blind BJP supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Tridibans said:


> Ok apologies for saying that. Atleast I got the impression by your previous so many good posts on this forum that you are logical and rational unlike many trolls (pro/anti BJP) here.
> 
> And no. You are vehemently anti BJP. Nobody who claims to be neutral calls BJP supporters "Bhakts" like you do. Are you a twitter troll? Did you see @Abingdongboy or @rainman ever call Congressis names? No... because he is neither pro nor anti-BJP/ Congress, etc.
> 
> Your recent posts almost always ends up 'Modi' this 'modi' that.... and Bhakts etc.... WTF is this? If India is still having all these problems, how on earth a person who has been the PM for 1.5 years is responsible??
> 
> BTW did he cause riots in 1947? or for that matter Modi made Muslims and Jinnah to form Pakistan? or 1971? WTF logic is this?
> 
> And no,..... a few internet "Bhakts" doesn't concern a man of Modi's stature. He has better things to do.
> 
> And trust me... I am not a blind BJP supporter.




Please don't give me examples of other members, I am not here to follow anyone else. I also don't need to clarify my position to you or anyone else. If I don't like something, I'll say it. There have been many occasions when I supported the govt as well. If you have a problem with what I say, there is always the ignore button. Please stop focusing on me, I am not that important. Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

jaunty said:


> Please don't give me examples of other members, I am not here to follow anyone else. I also don't need to clarify my position to you or anyone else. If I don't like something, I'll say it. There have been many occasions when I supported the govt as well. If you have a problem with what I say, there is always the ignore button. Please stop focusing on me, I am not that important. Thank you!


It's rich of BJP supporters of accusing others of labelling them, when a mild criticism of Modi and BJP generally result into swarming by these folks and calling you Muslim, Xtian, anti national, Dhimmi Bengali and other choicest words.

The user who's quoting you, once gave me long speech about how Bengali Muslims like me are generally better than rest of the Indian Muslims but still bounded by their religion or something as such, after I posted against BJP's economic policy!! I was like WTF dude?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Hindu teenager burnt alive in Pune.


'My Son Was Burnt Alive Because He Was Hindu', Alleges Pune Teen's Father

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

LaBong said:


> It's rich of BJP supporters of accusing others of labelling them, when a mild criticism of Modi and BJP generally result into swarming by these folks and calling you Muslim, Xtian, anti national, Dhimmi Bengali and other choicest words.
> 
> The user who's quoting you, once gave me long speech about how Bengali Muslims like me are generally better than rest of the Indian Muslims but still bounded by their religion or something as such, after I posted against BJP's economic policy!! I was like WTF dude?



You are mistaking me Abir bro.... I never said anything like that  We did have a few discussions but I am unaware where I said anything about being Muslims of Bengal is better or anything. Infact I am well aware being a Bengali myself the pseudo-secular Bangali Bhadrolok like you people who are currently destroying Bengal under the banner of TMC and Momota didi. 

BTW I am saying this again. Not all Modi supporters are "Bhakts" or "Hindu Sena"..... that just can't possibly be true. Otherwise it would mean 40 % of Indias population who voted NDA into power knowing well Modi is going to be the PM are all like the ones you are labeling them.



CorporateAffairs said:


> Hindu teenager burnt alive in Pune.
> 
> 
> 'My Son Was Burnt Alive Because He Was Hindu', Alleges Pune Teen's Father



@LaBong See another Bhakt faked his death trying to prosper Modi's Hindutva agenda


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> Hindu teenager burnt alive in Pune.
> 
> 
> 'My Son Was Burnt Alive Because He Was Hindu', Alleges Pune Teen's Father



His father is an idiot. What was the need to claim his son was killed 'cause he was a Hindu? No one will give two hoots about his misfortune anymore.. & he will be an outcast henceforth. Had he claimed his son was killed 'cause he was a Dalit...today you would have seen politicians lining up at his residence with loads of goodies,..media would be camping at his yard & exposing this malaise in our society. This guy would have been a Crorepati by now if he had played to secular script by showing how intolerant India has become for backward castes & minorities. Instead now he will just end up being a roadpati...idiot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Tridibans said:


> @LaBong See another Bhakt faked his death trying to prosper Modi's Hindutva agenda



But do we see fellow bhakts creating 100 of threads about it and declaring Maharastra in the grip of Jihadi forces while Dhimmi Marathis watching away? What is BJP govt in Maharastra doing? Pandering to these Islamist? Why don't all Marathis convert instead of putting Hindus in danger? Why is paid media silent!

I know I'm bad at imitating bhakts and these are only some of the questions which would have been asked if it happened in Bengal along with off course Gali Galoch of all Bengalis. 



Tridibans said:


> You are mistaking me Abir bro.... I never said anything like that



Well you did bro, along with couple of your friends!  Not that I hold it against you, but I was quite taken aback!  



Tridibans said:


> His name is Abir. I remember at one time I believe he said he is a Bengali Muslim. But there are Bengali Hindus too with that name.
> 
> At some other time, his replies were far too left leaning. So yeah... even I am confused. BTW Most bongs are confusing including me
> 
> PS: I find Indian Bengali Muslims (mind you not the Bangaal type aka BD pole vaulters) to be the most rational among Indian Muslims.


----------



## Parul

Well Said:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Bombermanx1 said:


> CBN is doing his job well, only complaint is he is not able to check the Rampant Missionary conversions in AP, which started breeding like ants during YSR time, he should introduce strict measures and check foreigners who come on tourist visa and do conversions, otherwise it will be too late, a situation like Assam will start in AP,where these evangelists will hold vote banks and Telugu people will have to stay mum with everything they do to appease them.
> 
> He should also remove Hindu temples from state control only they can checkmate these missionary and evangelist activities by promoting dharma and Hinduism.Hands of Hindus and Temple boards are tied, let them loose once and see how quickly they reconvert the lost flock of sheep back to Sanatana Dharma.
> 
> I told you this was bound to happen sooner or later, you cannot blame anyone here on caste angle as all three people involved are OBC's.
> The communists and ASA in the eagerness to milk the issue played the Dalit card and now it has blown up in their face.
> Their idea was to form a JAC and drag this issue till Assam,West Bengal election and during election blow it up on a National level to seize dalit votes from BJP.They thought they could drag this issue like FTII students did for 6 months.
> But it won't happen as other OBC's will now shut them down. KCR cleverly steered away from this issue, infact no Telugu Channels want to make it Dalit vs Others like Delhi Media is doing as they know the truth and are scared of the blowback.
> 
> Another new expose is that Rohit's elder brother converted to Islam some time ago, that is why Rohit started supporting Yakub Menon and started denigrating and insulting Hinduism and its icons like Swami Vivekanada whom he earlier used to revere.


Rohit vemula is a SC(as per certificate issued by government of Andrapradesh)..Yes,His father is Vemula,OBC..But her mother is from Mala caste,which is grouped under SC category..They may have used his mother caste in certificates to obtain merits and reservations..
Rampant Christian conversions-another myth,Internet two rupees/post Sanghis claim the Christian population is now 10%/,some claims even 30%..Actually Christian population is on steady decline in Andra,4% in 1971 from just around 1% in 2001.. There were around 11.8 lakh Christians in 2001,now the latest census shows- 11.4 lakhs...yes,There are some converted Christians mainly from Dalit category who still using '"Hindu Dalit ''in government records for benefits,But there percentage will not exceeds 0.5%,i think..


----------



## Darmashkian

mooppan said:


> Rohit vemula is a SC(as per certificate issued by government of Andrapradesh)..Yes,His father is Vemula,OBC..But her mother is from Mala caste,which is grouped under SC category..They may have used his mother caste in certificates to obtain merits and reservations..
> Rampant Christian conversions-another myth,Internet two rupees/post Sanghis claim the Christian population is now 10%/,some claims even 30%..Actually Christian population is on steady decline in Andra,4% in 1971 from just around 1% in 2001.. There were around 11.8 lakh Christians in 2001,now the latest census shows- 11.4 lakhs...yes,There are some converted Christians mainly from Dalit category who still using '"Hindu Dalit ''in government records for benefits,But there percentage will not exceeds 0.5%,i think..


No, the mother is also a Vaddera OBC. Not a SC. The estranged father has confirmed it & so has the police
_"The police investigation at Guntur, where Vemula's home village is located, has reportedly turned up proof that both parents of Vemula belonged to the stonecutting caste of Vadera, which is an Other Backward Class and not Dalit. A top police source told ET: "*We have found that neither of Rohith Vemula's parents belongs to the SC/ST community, though they managed to get a certificate in Guntur stating that they belong to the scheduled Mala community. We are now investigating how they managed to get the certificate.*"_
Probe suggests Rohith Vemula's family not dalit: Police - The Times of India

That SC(Mala) Certificate is fake. & even if the mother was a dalit according to Indian law, father's caste is your caste. There is no multiple option if it was an inter-caste marriage.

The family got fake SC certificates for which they should be punished!!
-----------------


Rampant Christian Conversions carried out by Evangelicals based in the USA & Europe in AP is not a joke, it has happened & it has been far worse in coastal Andhra than it has been depicted online. We Telugus have made numerous posts regarding this issue on this thread, you can search & check for it yourself.

Missionaries had a free run under YSR & Congress to do whatever they wished. They could abuse Hinduism, break the idols of it's gods,threaten hindu priests, & carry out anti-Hindu activities even in the heart of Tirupati. Freebies & incentives to convert to Christianity are very common. Even poor local catholics & Muslims have left their church towards the new evangelical churches. 

They even tried to snatch the land of Tirupati Balaji to build a church saying"freedom of religion". Hindu organisations & leaders who tried to fight back were severly dealt with by the Father YSR.
The maximum damage has been done in the 4 districts of Krishna,Guntur & the Godavaris & not in Rayalaseema or Uttar Andhra.

They purposely put their numbers down & asked their followers to call themselves Hindus to make sure that Hindu leaders & organisations in the North remain unaware of their existence which succeeded to an extent. But anybody who visits AP can see the numerous new churches & Christian institutions that have come up recently.

Now that Modi & CBN have come, their activities have come down & counter-conversions have begun. & so has their bleating & whining gone up.
-----------------------------------
Hehe, it seems BJP is striking back. Good, very good. The time Dattanna spent fighting with BC organisations is helping him now.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691095951667126275

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> Rohit vemula is a SC(as per certificate issued by government of Andrapradesh)..Yes,His father is Vemula,OBC..But her mother is from Mala caste,which is grouped under SC category..They may have used his mother caste in certificates to obtain merits and reservations..
> Rampant Christian conversions-another myth,Internet two rupees/post Sanghis claim the Christian population is now 10%/,some claims even 30%..Actually Christian population is on steady decline in Andra,4% in 1971 from just around 1% in 2001.. There were around 11.8 lakh Christians in 2001,now the latest census shows- 11.4 lakhs...yes,There are some converted Christians mainly from Dalit category who still using '"Hindu Dalit ''in government records for benefits,But there percentage will not exceeds 0.5%,i think..



So Dalit Christians love reservation more than Jesus?


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> No, the mother is also a Vaddera OBC. Not a SC. The estranged father has confirmed it & so has the police
> _"The police investigation at Guntur, where Vemula's home village is located, has reportedly turned up proof that both parents of Vemula belonged to the stonecutting caste of Vadera, which is an Other Backward Class and not Dalit. A top police source told ET: "*We have found that neither of Rohith Vemula's parents belongs to the SC/ST community, though they managed to get a certificate in Guntur stating that they belong to the scheduled Mala community. We are now investigating how they managed to get the certificate.*"_
> Probe suggests Rohith Vemula's family not dalit: Police - The Times of India
> 
> That SC(Mala) Certificate is fake. & even if the mother was a dalit according to Indian law, father's caste is your caste. There is no multiple option if it was an inter-caste marriage.
> 
> The family got fake SC certificates for which they should be punished!!
> -----------------
> 
> 
> Rampant Christian Conversions carried out by Evangelicals based in the USA & Europe in AP is not a joke, it has happened & it has been far worse in coastal Andhra than it has been depicted online. We Telugus have made numerous posts regarding this issue on this thread, you can search & check for it yourself.
> 
> Missionaries had a free run under YSR & Congress to do whatever they wished. They could abuse Hinduism, break the idols of it's gods,threaten hindu priests, & carry out anti-Hindu activities even in the heart of Tirupati. Freebies & incentives to convert to Christianity are very common. Even poor local catholics & Muslims have left their church towards the new evangelical churches.
> 
> They even tried to snatch the land of Tirupati Balaji to build a church saying"freedom of religion". Hindu organisations & leaders who tried to fight back were severly dealt with by the Father YSR.
> The maximum damage has been done in the 4 districts of Krishna,Guntur & the Godavaris & not in Rayalaseema or Uttar Andhra.
> 
> They purposely put their numbers down & asked their followers to call themselves Hindus to make sure that Hindu leaders & organisations in the North remain unaware of their existence which succeeded to an extent. But anybody who visits AP can see the numerous new churches & Christian institutions that have come up recently.
> 
> Now that Modi & CBN have come, their activities have come down & counter-conversions have begun. & so has their bleating & whining gone up.
> -----------------------------------
> Hehe, it seems BJP is striking back. Good, very good. The time Dattanna spent fighting with BC organisations is helping him now.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691095951667126275


As per rohit's mother statement- Her husband left her & kids when she was pregnant with the 3rd child and her kids don't even recognize their father''..yes,Caste is from father's side acc to Indian law,But i am not sure if there is a provision/concessions in cases when father abandoned his wife and children...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> But do we see fellow bhakts creating 100 of threads about it and declaring Maharastra in the grip of Jihadi forces while Dhimmi Marathis watching away? What is BJP govt in Maharastra doing? Pandering to these Islamist? Why don't all Marathis convert instead of putting Hindus in danger? Why is paid media silent!
> 
> I know I'm bad at imitating bhakts and these are only some of the questions which would have been asked if it happened in Bengal along with off course Gali Galoch of all Bengalis.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did bro, along with couple of your friends!  Not that I hold it against you, but I was quite taken aback!



Instead of honest introspection you playing the victim card? That's cute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> So Dalit Christians love reservation more than Jesus?


Sadly true..Not all,But there are many...
Have you heard the recent ghar wapasi drama in Kerala??..100% of those re reconverts to Hinduism are from Dalit Christian backgrounds...Same in the case of other states too...


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> Instead of honest introspection you playing the victim card? That's cute.



Hey you guys did a PHD on whataboutry and selective outrage accusation! So I'm just asking the same, why different treatment for BJP ruled states and non BJP ruled states.


----------



## ranjeet

mooppan said:


> Sadly true..Not all,But there are many...
> Have you heard the recent ghar wapasi drama in Kerala??..100% of those re reconverts to Hinduism are from Dalit Christian backgrounds...Same in the case of other states too...


I have nothing against conversions if it's genuine, it only adds more flavor to our existing culture. But unfortunately few bad apples have spoiled the whole thing and at times it has been reduced to mocking/insulting the local religions and culture. Things will be much better if everyone called out the BS from within their ranks without being political correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> Instead of honest introspection you playing the victim card? That's cute.


Victim mentality is same for sanghis too..still crying about minority appeasement,second class citizens,foreign funding,Missionaries,jihadis even after two years of strong Hindutwa rule..anyway he have a valid point,A man was burned to death in Maharastra for being a Hindu,But haven't seen any so called sanghis in PDF blaming Maharastra government or Marathis for this tragic incident unlike you use to do with cases happening in Kerala and West Bengal or any other non BJP states..


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> Hey you guys did a PHD on whataboutry and selective outrage accusation! So I'm just asking the same, why different treatment for BJP ruled states and non BJP ruled states.


Give it one more year and trust me criticism of BJP will be much harsh than non BJP states and it will be based on non delivery on their promises not merely on pure hate for Modi.



mooppan said:


> Victim mentality is same for sanghis too..still crying about minority appeasement,second class citizens,foreign funding,Missionaries,jihadis even after two years of strong Hindutwa rule..anyway he have a valid point,A man was burned to death in Maharastra for being a Hindu,But haven't seen any so called sanghis in PDF blaming Maharastra government or Marathis for this tragic incident unlike you use to do with cases happening in Kerala and West Bengal or any other non BJP states..


I agree that Sanghis also play the victim card but they still don't know how to play it to the galleries. It's mostly done to draw a parallel to victim card pulled by the other side. I would love if Sanghis could raise the pitch as high as liberal/secular brigade, things will be interesting then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

mooppan said:


> As per rohit's mother statement- Her husband left her & kids when she was pregnant with the 3rd child and her kids don't even recognize their father''..yes,Caste is from father's side acc to Indian law,But i am not sure if there is a provision/concessions in cases when father abandoned his wife and children...


As far as I remember children are allowed to use mother's caste if estranged by father.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

ranjeet said:


> Give it one more year and trust me criticism of BJP will be much harsh than non BJP states and it will be based on non delivery on their promises not merely on pure hate for Modi.
> 
> 
> I agree that Sanghis also play the victim card but they still don't know how to play it to the galleries. It's mostly done to draw a parallel to victim card pulled by the other side. I would love if Sanghis could raise the pitch as high as liberal/secular brigade, things will be interesting then.


Sanghis are doing extremely fine in Kerala,They have upper hand in social medias like twitter and facebook because of support they getting from other Indian Hindu ethnicities..we Chrislamist can't match them in that..But we leads miles in MSM,money and ground level support...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

100℅ True

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

mooppan said:


> Rampant Christian conversions-another myth,Internet two rupees/post Sanghis claim the Christian population is now 10%/,some claims even 30%..Actually Christian population is on steady decline in Andra,4% in 1971 from just around 1% in 2001.. There were around 11.8 lakh Christians in 2001,now the latest census shows- 11.4 lakhs...yes,There are some converted Christians mainly from Dalit category who still using '"Hindu Dalit ''in government records for benefits,But there percentage will not exceeds 0.5%,i think..


Its not a myth. You must just count the ratio of temples to churches or even count the number of new churches to get an idea of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian




----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> _ the SPG has said that given its duty to provide “effective security” to VIPs, the ban will have a “direct bearing on the protection standards”.
> 
> ----
> 
> A protective motorcade, the SPG added, has heavy vehicles due to weight of armoured material and other security features, having engine capacity of more than 4000 cc. Accordingly, an escort vehicle also has to have a comparable engine capacity to keep pace with the main car so that it can provide adequate protection, it said _
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel car ban: SPG tells Supreme court we need big cars to protect, so relax rule | The Indian Express
> 
> 
> It's rather ridiculous that the SPG is having to go to the Supreme Court to make this argument, the logic is absurdly simple- you need to have high capacity engines/vehicles to cover the excess wieght of amour and to ensure that they are able to swiftly escape any trouble.
> 
> The security of the SPG's protectees (PM and former PMs) should never be in question.
> 
> @Levina @SpArK @ranjeet @Spectre @Star Wars @arp2041@parul @XiNiX @SRP @bloo @AMCA




I have a few doubts
1) SPG uses about 5 BMW X5's and a few tata safaris. Afaik BMW models which have Diesel engines have a small "d" added to their model number, which is not visible on any of the BMW's used by Prime minister's cavalcade. My guess is,the tata safaris use Diesel engines and SPG uses similar tata safaris for ex-PMs and their families( not everyone can be given X5s lol). As long as Modi is safe I don't care which vehicle SPG uses for ex-PMs.  
2) the ban is till 31st March and what happens after that? 
3) Toyota, Mercedes and other companies have already expressed their displeasure at the court's decision. I don't think this ban will continue forever. All they can do is to increase the tax on diesel cars. 
4) I am sure SC can make a few exceptions especially when it's the head of the state. Isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> 1) SPG uses about 5 BMW X5's and a few tata safaris.


6-7 X5s, 2 7 Series, 1 Tata Safari (for the jammer/ECM) and 1 Mercedes Sprinter ALS ambulance. The DP use 4 Tata Safaris for escprting the PM's motorcade too.



Levina said:


> As long as Modi is safe I don't care which vehicle SPG uses for ex-PMs.


Haha. You're right about ex-PMs having armoured Safaris for escort vehicles, but I know for MMS the SPG still use the 7 series. 



Levina said:


> 4) I am sure SC can make a few exceptions especially when it's the head of the state. Isn't it?



You would hope so- a few dozen SPG vehicles aren't going to make much difference in the grand scheme of things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Haha. You're right about ex-PMs having armoured Safaris for escort vehicles, but I know for MMS the SPG still use the 7 series


I meant Rahul Gandhi- ex PM and their families you see. 


Abingdonboy said:


> You would hope so- a few dozen SPG vehicles aren't going to make much difference in the grand scheme of things.


Among the vehicles in PM's motorcade which could have Diesel engines are Mercedes ambulance and Tata Safari. I am kinda sure that the BMWs used, are not Diesel engines (no small "d" in their model numbers confirms it).
So SPG might have to replace Mercedes and tata safari with its petrol counterparts. 
IMO, car companies which claim that these days they use Diesel engines which cause lesser pollution, are lying. They are greenwashing- particulate matter and NOx released by Diesel engines are very high compared to petrol engines.
But I hope SC allows SPG to use Diesel engines till Jan 26th. Intelligence has warned that this year a child suicide bomber might sneak into RD parade. And that's scary!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> I meant Rahul Gandhi- ex PM and their families you see.





Levina said:


> Among the vehicles in PM's motorcade which could have Diesel engines are Mercedes ambulance and Tata Safari.


This is what I was thinking. I guess the DP can replace their Safaris with Innovas, as for the SPG the most critical issue is that their ECM/Jammer vehicle is only based on the Safari (not an X5) meaning their is no alternative for the short-term. This vehicle is clearly crucial and there's no way they can't use it.

That said. I've seen since this ban came into force the PM's motorcade is exactly the same so the SPG are continuing with it until they get told to stop I guess (if they do).




Levina said:


> But I hope SC allows SPG to use Diesel engines till Jan 26th. Intelligence has warned that this year a child suicide bomber might sneak into RD parade. And that's scary!!!



Not just for 26th January though. It's clear that not only is this PM but India is more at risk than ever from these nutjobs (ISI, LeT, IM,JeM and now ISIS). Just let SPG do what they do best- don't start tieing their hands behind their backs for the sake of meaningless compliance. The SPG should always have been exempt from any such restrictions from the outset, that they are having to justify their protection for the PM of a billion people because of emissions norms is completely absurd.


In fact, I hope the SPG can now upgrade their motorcade, Modi had blocked this in late 2014 but those X5s (and ther Mercedes ambulance) are now over 8 years old and they have a lot of miles on them, I can't imagine they are as efficent as they once were and I'm sure a new fleet would provide just a little more security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Modi had blocked this in late 2014 but those X5s (and ther Mercedes ambulance)


Do you mean Modi blocked the purchase of new security vehicles?
That's ridiculous!!
You're right SPG should be given what they demand, and politicians should have limited control over them. 

Frankly speaking, it's the thought of jihadi scums sending across a child suicide bomber that niggles me. That poor soul might not even know what he's carrying or that he's about to blow himself up. Keeping my fingers crossed. No untoward incidents should happen on or after 26th Jan.



Abingdonboy said:


> ECM/Jammer vehicle


Yes I have seen a tata Safari jammer in Rahul Gandhi's videos too.
But why is that the jammer can not be shifted to a petrol vehicle?
Jammer is an equipment. The Diesel engine of tata Safari is not related to the equipment and but only to the vehicle's performance. True?
*********************
Just in- @Abingdonboy
That my freind is receiving a *Shaurya Chakra *on 26th Jan.
Yay!!!!!!
I am so proud of him. 
So I guess my assumptions were not so wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> Do you mean Modi blocked the purchase of new security vehicles?
> That's ridiculous!!


Yes.

In late 2014, the SPG proposed purchasing an entirely new fleet for the PM's motorcade as the existing vehciles have been in use since 2008, when this proposal went across Modi's desk he denied it. 

Whilst the SPG have tactical autonomy to decide what their protectee does, they are still bound by the same procurement procedures as every other government agency and the PMO has the final say. 

Realistically you should change vehicles every 4 years, especially with the amount of usage such vehicles get, this fleet has done double that and is still going- it's not a sustainable strategy and it's rather stupid of Modi to impede his security in this way. The costs are rather minimal in the grand scheme of things. 



Levina said:


> Frankly speaking, it's the thought of jihadi scums sending across a child suicide bomber that niggles me. That poor soul might not even know what he's carrying or that he's about to blow himself up. Keeping my fingers crossed. No untoward incidents should happen on or after 26th Jan.


The last two years Modi has done this during R-Day:













Both years he made unplanned depatures from the established plan and went into the crowd with the SPG having to play catch up behind him. I understand why Modi likes to do these kinds of things but he has to be realistic about the threats he faces and he is consistently comprimising his security, almost every time he returns to India from a foreign trip he stops his motorcade outside of Palam Air Base to greet the people, last year he stopped his motorcade to walk along Rajpath after the conclusion of the R-day parade. 

He is becoming too predictable and this will result in him being an easier target.



Levina said:


> But why is that the jammer can not be shifted to a petrol vehicle?


There shouldn't be an issue in doing so other than it won't be an overnight fix, such solutions will probably take a fw weeks to create.



Levina said:


> Just in- @Abingdonboy
> That my freind is receiving a *Shaurya Chakra *on 26th Jan.
> Yay!!!!!!
> I am so proud of him.
> So I guess my assumptions were not so wrong.



That's awesome! PARA (SF) are truly the tip of the spear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Both years he made unplanned depatures from the established plan and went into the crowd with the SPG having to play catch up behind him. I understand why Modi likes to do these kinds of things but he has to be realistic about the threats he faces and he is consistently comprimising his security, almost every time he returns to India from a foreign trip he stops his motorcade outside of Palam Air Base to greet the people, last year he stopped his motorcade to walk along Rajpath after the conclusion of the R-day parade.
> 
> He is becoming too predictable and this will result in him being an easier target.


Must be tough for SPG.


Abingdonboy said:


> In late 2014, the SPG proposed purchasing an entirely new fleet for the PM's motorcade as the existing vehciles have been in use since 2008, when this proposal went across Modi's desk he denied it.
> 
> Whilst the SPG have tactical autonomy to decide what their protectee does, they are still bound by the same procurement procedures as every other government agency and the PMO has the final say.
> 
> Realistically you should change vehicles every 4 years, especially with the amount of usage such vehicles get, this fleet has done double that and is still going- it's not a sustainable strategy and it's rather stupid of Modi to impede his security in this way. The costs are rather minimal in the grand scheme of things.


Yes, unlike normal cars, these cars must have covered more distance, so they need to be replaced more often. 
Dont they have 2 identical BMW-7 series?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

The only thing Modiji has done in his tenure as the Prime Minister is travel back in time using the Time Machine developed at his secret facility in RSSydra and changed the ‪#‎NetajiFiles‬ to frame Neher wale Chacha as a villain.

He did all this to hide the failure of programmes like Jan Dhan, Jan Beema, MUDRA, Sukanya Samriddhi, Rural Electrification, rescue of thousands of Indians from warzones like Yemen and Iraq, Make in India, Start up India, Swachh Bharat, Direct Cash Subsidy Transfer, Defense deals.

Shame on Modiji.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*‘Bright minds’ at work as AAP readies war room
Scholars studying issues concerning state to prepare party’s 2017 poll agenda*





Sarbjit Dhaliwal
Tribune News Service
Chandigarh, January 23
If political leaders think that the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) in Punjab is a bunch of inexperienced youngsters, their perception is delusional.

AAP has built a core team comprising political sharpshooters and crack commandos. While sharpshooters focus on political targeting, crack commandos help make political attack at the appropriate time. The team does its homework well and provides inputs to flag issues and strike against political opponents.

“We are not bothered about what our opponents say or think about us. Our job is to connect with people, listen to their problems, discuss issues and prepare policy draft to deal with what people share with us,” said former IAS officer RR Bhardwaj, convener of the intellectual cell of AAP in Punjab.

Bright Punjabi youngsters, who are either studying in renowned universities abroad or working in top companies, are thoughtfully engaged in preparing the policy documents for AAP in the state. On the basis of inputs provided by them, AAP is readying its manifesto and political agenda for the state.

One of the team members Raghu Mahajan is doing Ph.D in physics at Standford University, US. A topper in several competitive exams, including the IIT-JEE, Raghu did bachelor’s in physics and mathematics from MIT and master’s in mathematics from University of Cambridge.

“I belong to Punjab. I am scared of the fate that lies ahead of us if we do not forge political change in our state. The status quo simply cannot go on. We have had several Congress and Akali governments that have let us down time and again,” said Raghu in an e-mail sent to The Tribune on his political leanings.

“I want AAP to win Punjab. I am helping the state team to do research on all policy issues, including agriculture, industry, education, health, water, electricity, farm debt, drugs, corruption and nepotism. Based on all these inputs we will synthesise a robust policy document and manifesto for AAP,” Raghu said.

Another young member of the team is PHR Virendra. He has studied at Cambridge University and also in Dubai. He has been strategy consultant for top companies in the country, including Honda, Samsung, Panasonic, Maruti Udyog etc.

Team member Gurinder Singh Birring is MBA from University of Oxford. He is member of the core team doing research on Punjab issues. Then there is Arun Khanna. He is vice-president in a computer hardware firm in Philippines. “My job is do research and provide inputs on policy issues after studying the best practices available across the world. Then there is Saurabh Singh who is studying engineering.

Mohd Ovais, who is posted in a bank in Mumbai, Dinesh Chada, an RTI activist and many more youngsters work for hours every day to filter public views on various issues and to prepare notes.

Bhardwaj said there was one unit of the cell in each of the 13 Lok Sabha constituencies. Each unit has a team of 20 well-qualified bright youngsters. “Our team is working in an organised manner. If our opponents say that we are just a crowd of crazy people, they are deceiving themselves,” said Bhardwaj.
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/-bright-minds-at-work-as-aap-readies-war-room/187367.html


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Chandra Bose joins BJP one day after release of Netaji files.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> Dont they have 2 identical BMW-7 series?


The SPG has a fleet of 10-14 identical BMW 7 Series.


----------



## magudi

Piketty vs Debroy


----------



## dray

This video as a thread can create a mega troll-war! 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=804785939648896

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

magudi said:


> Piketty vs Debroy


Question : How many socialists does it take to change a light bulb?

Ans: We are not going to change it, we think it still works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Nair saab said:


> Dedication of a RSS worker in Kerala...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=302470206617107



Salute this man for his dedication and sacrifice to our nation and our cause.


----------



## jaunty

Anyone remember how Hamid Ansari's patriotism was questioned by bhakts last year after the republic day parade when he was merely following the correct protocol? They were ready to send him to Pakistan. It seems someone taught Modi the correct protocol this year. 

Also I came across something very interesting. Apparently it is the 10th anniversary of the movie Rang De Basanti. Geez time really flies fast! Anyway, someone asked how the movie would be perceived if it was released now. It got me thinking. I think there would be massive protests, vandalism, threats, boycott etc. There would also be calls to send the lead actor to Pakistan because the movie would be considered anti establishment and anti govt. Don't get me wrong, I am actually not a big fan of the movie because I felt it promoted a dangerous ideology to some extent. But what was considered a cult classic 10 years ago most likely would have faced huge backlash now. Just something to ponder upon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

jaunty said:


> Anyone remember how Hamid Ansari's patriotism was questioned by bhakts last year after the republic day parade when he was merely following the correct protocol? They were ready to send him to Pakistan. It seems someone taught Modi the correct protocol this year.
> 
> Also I came across something very interesting. Apparently it is the 10th anniversary of the movie Rang De Basanti. Geez time really flies fast! Anyway, someone asked how the movie would be perceived if it was released now. It got me thinking. I think there would be massive protests, vandalism, threats, boycott etc. There would also be calls to send the lead actor to Pakistan because the movie would be considered anti establishment and anti govt. Don't get me wrong, I am actually not a big fan of the movie because I felt it promoted a dangerous ideology to some extent. But what was considered a cult classic 10 years ago most likely would have faced huge backlash now. Just something to ponder upon!




So true! I remember massive protests, vandalism and calls to sent lead actor to Pakistan when Haider was running house full in theatre next to me not too long ago. Something to ponder upon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Bhakt Anupam Kher in 2010: PADMA AWARDS ARE A MOCKERY........
Bhakt Anupam Kher in 2016: HONORED TO GET THE AWARDS..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bhakt Anupam Kher in 2010: PADMA AWARDS ARE A MOCKERY........
> Bhakt Anupam Kher in 2016: HONORED TO GET THE AWARDS..........
> View attachment 289744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bhakt Anupam Kher in 2010: PADMA AWARDS ARE A MOCKERY........
> Bhakt Anupam Kher in 2016: HONORED TO GET THE AWARDS..........
> View attachment 289744


I don't get it how they honour actors who have a huge monetary gain because of films. 
These awards must be left for scientists, innovators and social workers who do it for love of India and not because of some job role.
These awards seem to be a favour job just by a different set of people.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Parul said:


> The only thing Modiji has done in his tenure as the Prime Minister is travel back in time using the Time Machine developed at his secret facility in RSSydra and changed the ‪#‎NetajiFiles‬ to frame Neher wale Chacha as a villain.
> 
> He did all this to hide the failure of programmes like Jan Dhan, Jan Beema, MUDRA, Sukanya Samriddhi, Rural Electrification, rescue of thousands of Indians from warzones like Yemen and Iraq, Make in India, Start up India, Swachh Bharat, Direct Cash Subsidy Transfer, Defense deals.
> 
> Shame on Modiji.


These bootlickers can never change.
Long live bar dancer sonia


----------



## Marxist

*ABP News-Nielsen poll: Modi ‘above average’ PM, NDA to get 301 seats if elections were held today *

*










http://www.abplive.in/india-news/ab...301-seats-if-elections-were-held-today-281371*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Òld video . Stil relevant 

@magudi @Parul @ranjeet @Levina @JanjaWeed @Rain Man

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Stoning the Devil .. Mallu Style.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Stoning the Devil .. Mallu Style.


better than burning the effigy,, especially when you have so many dhotis around!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

@Nair saab @Marxist can you guys please try & translate what this woman is saying? 

@ranjeet keep an eye on this..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab @Marxist can you guys please try & translate what this woman is saying?
> 
> @ranjeet keep an eye on this..



rough translation :

Only sabarimala and guruvayur left in kerala
Have hooked up with a guy in guruvayur before 
As we were 'busy' all night and couldn't sleep , he didn't allow me to enter temple in morning 
However time has come 
How about we climb the 18 holy steps (of sabarimala) and bang in front of Ayappa
Are you ready? 


PS : - sounds a typical commie to me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab @Marxist can you guys please try & translate what this woman is saying?
> 
> @ranjeet keep an eye on this..










magudi said:


> rough translation :
> 
> Only sabarimala and guruvayur left in kerala
> Have hooked up with a guy in guruvayur before
> As we were 'busy' all night and couldn't sleep , he didn't allow me to enter temple in morning
> However time has come
> How about we climb the 18 holy steps (of sabarimala) and bang in front of Ayappa
> Are you ready?
> 
> 
> PS : - sounds a typical commie to me



I wouldn't be surprised if in past she rode a lingam to prove her secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bhakt Anupam Kher in 2010: PADMA AWARDS ARE A MOCKERY........
> Bhakt Anupam Kher in 2016: HONORED TO GET THE AWARDS..........
> View attachment 289744



To be fair, there has always been political influence in distributing these awards. Modi govt is just following the same Congress policy. Three people who participated in that "tolerant march" got padma awards, coincidence? I don't think so. Also Anupam Kher isn't exactly undeserving, he is just a hypocrite like every other political tool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

RTI activist Kejriwal keeping RTI active.

*Kejriwal's office pulled up for sending RTI plea on tour of 29 departments*
http://www.telegraphindia.com/1160127/jsp/frontpage/story_66062.jsp#.Vqml9SrfrIU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692354105709178880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

-------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692605111965609984


----------



## ranjeet

http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...tice-ndtv-india-over-pathankot-coverage-38241


----------



## Echo_419

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab @Marxist can you guys please try & translate what this woman is saying?
> 
> @ranjeet keep an eye on this..




Shakal se hi commie lagti hai mujko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> rough translation :
> 
> Only sabarimala and guruvayur left in kerala
> Have hooked up with a guy in guruvayur before
> As we were 'busy' all night and couldn't sleep , he didn't allow me to enter temple in morning
> However time has come
> How about we climb the 18 holy steps (of sabarimala) and bang in front of Ayappa
> Are you ready?
> 
> 
> PS : - sounds a typical commie to me





Echo_419 said:


> Shakal se hi commie lagti hai mujko


Commie nahi hai.. naam pad.. sickular lagti hai!


----------



## IndoCarib

*Karnataka minister boasts of getting DSP transferred, lands in a soup*

http://www.indiatvnews.com/news/ind...-boasts-of-getting-dsp-transferred-57284.html


----------



## Darmashkian

@mooppan @JanjaWeed @Rain Man Raising up this Rohith suicide issue will hurt the opposition a lot in the future & especially if they try to stop Parliament from functioning !! It will be even worse for the Commie Unions!!
One by one, many surprising details are coming out!!
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...mula-was-not-a-dalit/articleshow/50749810.cms

T

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Darmashkian said:


> @mooppan @JanjaWeed @Rain Man Raising up this Rohith suicide issue will hurt the opposition a lot in the future & especially if they try to stop Parliament from functioning !! It will be even worse for the Commie Unions!!
> One by one, many surprising details are coming out!!
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...mula-was-not-a-dalit/articleshow/50749810.cms
> 
> T


I'm actually surprised to see no word from the state govt of Telangana in this whole episode. You had every other state politicians embarking in their mission to expose the 'injustice' done to this 'dalit' kid & landing at the Uni.. however not even a single media report about KCR & his party trying to grab their share of limelight. What that all about?


----------



## dray

Darmashkian said:


> @mooppan @JanjaWeed @Rain Man Raising up this Rohith suicide issue will hurt the opposition a lot in the future & especially if they try to stop Parliament from functioning !! It will be even worse for the Commie Unions!!
> One by one, many surprising details are coming out!!
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...mula-was-not-a-dalit/articleshow/50749810.cms
> 
> T



Let's face it, opposition will not let parliament function till 2019, after that let's just hope that the people of India will not send enough numbers of them to disrupt parliament anymore. And if this strategy works for the opposition and they win the next election, then we can expect BJP to follow this 'winning strategy' in opposition...it's the people of India who will ultimately decide the fate of our country.

Opposition parties do such politics everywhere to some extent, BJP also did it, but not this diabolically, and not from the first day of the UPA government...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692714309923647489Your views 
@JanjaWeed @Tshering22 @magudi @Star Wars @Rain Man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692714309923647489Your views
> @JanjaWeed @Tshering22 @magudi @Star Wars @Rain Man



Modi also announced ST status for some hill tribes , dunno if that helps 
Is Himanta fine with this @Brahmaputra Mail @The Huskar ?
@Darmashkian time to get back to psephology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692714309923647489Your views
> @JanjaWeed @Tshering22 @magudi @Star Wars @Rain Man


Yeh banda kaun hai? pehle congress mai tah kya?


----------



## The Huskar

magudi said:


> Modi also announced ST status for some hill tribes , dunno if that helps
> Is Himanta fine with this @Brahmaputra Mail @The Huskar ?
> @Darmashkian time to get back to psephology


Too much on the plate mate.Final semester and till now haven't decided which topic to present for final presentation. Won't be much help in regular basis but will try to update the vote breaking scoops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692354105709178880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Rain Man said:


> Let's face it, opposition will not let parliament function till 2019, after that let's just hope that the people of India will not send enough numbers of them to disrupt parliament anymore. And if this strategy works for the opposition and they win the next election, then we can expect BJP to follow this 'winning strategy' in opposition...it's the people of India who will ultimately decide the fate of our country.
> 
> Opposition parties do such politics everywhere to some extent, BJP also did it, but not this diabolically, and not from the first day of the UPA government...


Telangana Congress has reportedly told the Central Unit not to use the Rohith issue to block Parliament, they claim that there is a lot in this case yet to be uncovered & once everything comes out, it could end up hurting the party if they create too much drama on it.

Why else do you think the opposition (Ak-49,RG,Mayawati,Mamata) are keeping their mouth shut on this issue??

By the way have you checked my other post which I posted on the thread on which you tagged me(Bengal).. Do see it.


magudi said:


> Modi also announced ST status for some hill tribes , dunno if that helps
> Is Himanta fine with this @Brahmaputra Mail @The Huskar ?
> @Darmashkian time to get back to psephology


It will help among those tribes... & hurt among others

Asom is literally a mini-India.. It surprises me seeing the no. of ethnicities, linguistic peoples,castes & tribes which live there. No wonder there are so many ethnic conflicts & fights. You guys have really adjusted & done well among each other compared to other states & peoples around the planet.
@The Huskar @Brahmaputra Mail @halupridol

Read this, the author detailed what Modi *could *have done. But he forgets this is just the trailer,more is yet to come. But yes, he is right on some of Modi's & the BJP's mistakes
http://www.dnaindia.com/analysis/co...ayed-ignorance-about-ground-realities-2170930

_He sidestepped the Bodo statehood issue as well, possibly at the instance of the BPF. True, Bodoland may not be administratively practical or politically feasible, but that doesn’t mean that the demand has faded away. Even as Modi was in Sikkim ahead of the Assam leg of his tour, three Bodo organisations raised the statehood call all over again. The All-Bodo Students Union (ABSU), the National Democratic Front of Bodoland-Progressive (NDFB-P) (the insurgent group that favours talks), and the Peoples Joint Action Committee for Bodoland Movement (PJACBM) reminded Modi of the promise made by the BJP in its 2014 poll manifesto._

_To compound the situation, Modi announced the decision to grant Scheduled Tribes status to Karbis living in the plains of the state and the Bodos in the hill districts of Karbi Anglong and Dima Hasao. T*his has already incensed the Koch-Rajbongshis, who have been demanding ST status for ages. As it is, the Koch-Rajbongshi United Forum, O-Bodo Suraksha Samiti and Biswajit Ray faction of the All Koch Rajbongsi Students Union (AKRSU) had called a public strike on the day of Modi’s visit. This followed a highway bandh called by the Karbi Students 
Association (KSA)* and others in protest against the move to accord Sixth Schedule status to Bodos in Karbi Anglong._

Read this too.
http://indianexpress.com/article/explained/why-modi-launched-his-assam-campaign-from-kokrajhar/
_That exactly was why Modi also held a crucial meeting with representatives of six other communities of the state which have been demanding Scheduled Tribe status for several years now. _*The BJP had promised to grant ST status to these six communities which together have a combined presence in at least 70 constituencies.*
--------------------------------
*magudi*:- I feel it will help the BJP, but it may have to mollify some factions. Add to that they have elaborate & speak more on controversial issues like in the above article. & they must play the victim card(tribal,NE-Indian,poor background etc) against te media.

Yes, I am back in action(I always was), I'll post some info. on the GHMC municipal elections after voting ends on 2nd February.
-------------------------------



JanjaWeed said:


> I'm actually surprised to see no word from the state govt of Telangana in this whole episode. You had every other state politicians embarking in their mission to expose the 'injustice' done to this 'dalit' kid & landing at the Uni.. however not even a single media report about KCR & his party trying to grab their share of limelight. What that all about?


Multiple reasons, the primary ones according to me are:-
1)KCR wants to be part of the NDA & make Kavita akka(his daugher) as the Union Minister. Stepping into this issue could anger the BJP & hurt such chances. That is also the reason why he has been snatching netas from almost every party in TG(from local cadre leaders/goondas to MLAs,) except the BJP.

2)He knows what UoH is like, this is nothing but student politics gone wrong.

3)He is busy in GHMC elections campaigning, maybe he was waiting for the mess to clear down & a clear picture to initially emerge after police investigation before deciding to do something. He doesn't want to alienate either the SCs or the BCs.[Speaking against Bandaru Dattatreya could anger many BC organisations]

Add to that Rohit's sympathy with terrorists & the doubt raised later over his caste. He did the smart thing staying away

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692620077301039104





@Bombermanx1 & I discussed this in our previous posts, you can check them out on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Huskar

Darmashkian said:


> Telangana Congress has reportedly told the Central Unit not to use the Rohith issue to block Parliament, they claim that there is a lot in this case yet to be uncovered & once everything comes out, it could end up hurting the party if they create too much drama on it.
> 
> Why else do you think the opposition (Ak-49,RG,Mayawati,Mamata) are keeping their mouth shut on this issue??
> 
> By the way have you checked my other post which I posted on the thread on which you tagged me(Bengal).. Do see it.
> 
> It will help among those tribes... & hurt among others
> 
> Asom is literally a mini-India.. It surprises me seeing the no. of ethnicities, linguistic peoples,castes & tribes which live there. No wonder there are so many ethnic conflicts & fights. You guys have really adjusted & done well among each other compared to other states & peoples around the planet.
> @The Huskar @Brahmaputra Mail @halupridol
> 
> Read this, the author detailed what Modi *could *have done. But he forgets this is just the trailer,more is yet to come. But yes, he is right on some of Modi's & the BJP's mistakes
> http://www.dnaindia.com/analysis/co...ayed-ignorance-about-ground-realities-2170930
> 
> _He sidestepped the Bodo statehood issue as well, possibly at the instance of the BPF. True, Bodoland may not be administratively practical or politically feasible, but that doesn’t mean that the demand has faded away. Even as Modi was in Sikkim ahead of the Assam leg of his tour, three Bodo organisations raised the statehood call all over again. The All-Bodo Students Union (ABSU), the National Democratic Front of Bodoland-Progressive (NDFB-P) (the insurgent group that favours talks), and the Peoples Joint Action Committee for Bodoland Movement (PJACBM) reminded Modi of the promise made by the BJP in its 2014 poll manifesto._
> 
> _To compound the situation, Modi announced the decision to grant Scheduled Tribes status to Karbis living in the plains of the state and the Bodos in the hill districts of Karbi Anglong and Dima Hasao. T*his has already incensed the Koch-Rajbongshis, who have been demanding ST status for ages. As it is, the Koch-Rajbongshi United Forum, O-Bodo Suraksha Samiti and Biswajit Ray faction of the All Koch Rajbongsi Students Union (AKRSU) had called a public strike on the day of Modi’s visit. This followed a highway bandh called by the Karbi Students
> Association (KSA)* and others in protest against the move to accord Sixth Schedule status to Bodos in Karbi Anglong._
> 
> Read this too.
> http://indianexpress.com/article/explained/why-modi-launched-his-assam-campaign-from-kokrajhar/
> _That exactly was why Modi also held a crucial meeting with representatives of six other communities of the state which have been demanding Scheduled Tribe status for several years now. _*The BJP had promised to grant ST status to these six communities which together have a combined presence in at least 70 constituencies.*
> --------------------------------
> *magudi*:- I feel it will help the BJP, but it may have to mollify some factions. Add to that they have elaborate & speak more on controversial issues like in the above article. & they must play the victim card(tribal,NE-Indian,poor background etc) against te media.
> 
> Yes, I am back in action(I always was), I'll post some info. on the GHMC municipal elections after voting ends on 2nd February.
> -------------------------------
> 
> 
> Multiple reasons, the primary ones according to me are:-
> 1)KCR wants to be part of the NDA & make Kavita akka(his daugher) as the Union Minister. Stepping into this issue could anger the BJP & hurt such chances. That is also the reason why he has been snatching netas from almost every party in TG(from local cadre leaders/goondas to MLAs,) except the BJP.
> 
> 2)He knows what UoH is like, this is nothing but student politics gone wrong.
> 
> 3)He is busy in GHMC elections campaigning, maybe he was waiting for the mess to clear down & a clear picture to initially emerge after police investigation before deciding to do something. He doesn't want to alienate either the SCs or the BCs.[Speaking against Bandaru Dattatreya could anger many BC organisations]
> 
> Add to that Rohit's sympathy with terrorists & the doubt raised later over his caste. He did the smart thing staying away
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692620077301039104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bombermanx1 & I discussed this in our previous posts, you can check them out on this thread.


Dude how do you keep up with the politics of an entire nation. I am finding it hard to keep up with up to date political gossip of my home state and here you are giving in depth expertise on Asom politics. Awesome man..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm actually surprised to see no word from the state govt of Telangana in this whole episode. You had every other state politicians embarking in their mission to expose the 'injustice' done to this 'dalit' kid & landing at the Uni.. however not even a single media report about KCR & his party trying to grab their share of limelight. What that all about?



Reports are that a lot of maoist material was found in hostel search. Patronizing vermula will not be in good light for anyone. Hence the silence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

JanjaWeed said:


> Yeh banda kaun hai? pehle congress mai tah kya?



For real? He is Modi's youth affairs and sports minister(state). 

Anyways good decision to announce it before the elections. He is reasonably popular in Assam and without doubt the #1 choice.


----------



## jaunty

Another case of BJP being Congress+cow

Hema Malini given 2,000 square metre plot in Oshiwara in Andheri for just Rs 70,000 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/hema-malini-given-2000-square-metre-plot-in-oshiwara-in-andheri-for-just-rs-70000/articleshow/50760719.cms?


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

magudi said:


> Modi also announced ST status for some hill tribes , dunno if that helps
> Is Himanta fine with this @Brahmaputra Mail @The Huskar ?
> @Darmashkian time to get back to psephology



Granting ST(H) status in NC Hills/Dima Hasao districts will definitely help BJP garner votes from Bodo voters. But this can be counter productive too for BJP in NC Hills as other hill tribes are opposing it. Dima Hasao groups that earlier supported BJP may dissociate themselves from BJP to support the local opposition. Himanta Biswa Sarma is not opposing any move. He's a loyal member of BJP now.



Darmashkian said:


> _. _*The BJP had promised to grant ST status to these six communities which together have a combined presence in at least 70 constituencies.*



These six communities don't even fit in as tribals. It's like giving ST status to Kshatriyas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Casteism practised in Karnataka;s oldest catholic village

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-aggression/story-6Cmvp1X3GT74iddi4qQLUJ.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

*Over several months, Raja Sivaram, a financial consultant in Kerala, knocked on many doors to get Aadhaar cards for his aged parents, who weren't physically mobile enough to be able to visit an enrolment centre. He tried through various channels to get this done at home but to no avail.

Last Thursday, an exasperated Sivaram wrote to the Prime Minister's Office. On Sunday morning, an Aadhaar team arrived at his residence in Palakkad, with a computer, webcam, fingerprinting machine and an eye scanner to record the biometrics of his 90-year-old father and 83-year-old mother.*

"It was a simply amazing experience... I wanted to shift with my parents from Palakkad to Coimbatore but they have no identity documents of their own. I hence wanted to get them an Aadhaar card before we shift out... Last Thursday, I wrote to PM and within three days, it was all done," Sivaram told ET on the phone from Palakkad.

"I am shifting to Coimbatore today with my parents and they promise that I will get an online copy of the Aadhaar cards in a week's time and physical copies in a month," he said. *Sivaram is one among lakhs of citizens who have successfully approached the Centre to resolve their grievances since Narendra Modi took over in May 2014.*

* According to Jitendra Singh, minister of state for PMO, the government received eight lakh citizen grievances last year and resolved 6.8 lakh out of them, while the rest are pending for purely technical reasons. During the UPA government years, only about 2 lakh grievances came to the Centre yearly, he said.

"People (during the UPA regime) did not hope that complaints will be solved and saw little purpose in lodging them," Singh told ET. "Under us, four times the number of grievances than earlier came last year, which shows people's trust in promptness of the Modi government."*

* The prime minister is leading the drive. At his monthly PRAGATI meeting on Wednesday, Modi told secretaries to ensure "top-level monitoring" of all citizen grievances. The initiative is clearly adding to Modi's popularity. "I want to thank the PM and his team from the bottom of my heart. A common man's plea was heard within three days and this would give many people hope," said Sivaram.*


He had got an email with a complaint number within minutes of writing to the PMO on January 21, and in the next 24 hours he got four phone calls from the Aadhaar processing centre in Bengaluru asking for his address. On Saturday, January 23, the local Aadhaar centre called him to say its representatives would be at his home on Sunday at 11 am.



"As promised, two persons came on Sunday with all the paraphernalia, set up the computer and other scanners, filled up the forms and took biometrics —all in an hour's time," he said. PMO minister Singh narrated a recent incident in which a retired colonel approached the PMO with a complaint, saying his *89-year-old mother was not getting the family pension after his father, a retired superintending engineer in CPWD, passed away in 2014 at the age of 94.*

"This was despite his father writing in 2010 to the department of pensions to include his wife's name for family pension in the event he passed away. But the wife's name was not registered for it," Singh said. After receiving his grievance, Singh called up the colonel and assured him that the pension will restart soon. "His father drew a pension of Rs 40,000 and the wife was entitled to a pension of Rs 25,000 per month. I ordered that the papers be sent to the bank the same day," Singh said.




* A letter sent subsequently by the colonel to the PMO mentions how he did not even know that the person who called him was the minister of state.* "I looked up the website to realise Jitendra Singh was the MoS, PMO. I called back to thank the minister himself who told me that it was the PM's directive that no woman who has lost her husband recently should be further traumatised by delayed paperwork on pensions," the letter said.


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...adhaar-cards-at-home/articleshow/50767728.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...felt-personalised-sms-to-18-lakh-cops-2170627


----------



## magudi

Lmao this Modi's a joker - goes to every other business summit and talks about gas subsidy and led bulbs as his greatest econ reforms , can't get more pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

@Abingdonboy @SarthakGanguly @Nilgiri 
I think you may find this interesting
http://www.firstpost.com/india/pm-m...he-bureaucracys-stalling-tactics-2602444.html


*PM Modi is getting restless with the bureaucracy’s stalling tactics*

At the meeting of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s ambitious multi-purpose and multi-modal platform for proactive governance and timely implementation (PRAGATI) on Wednesday, a stern and definite warning was communicated to those creating impediments in the roll out of the government’s scheme.

Short of reading the riot act to those attending the meeting, secretaries to government of India and chief secretaries connected through video conferencing, Modi took up 26 complaints registered against officials of the central customs and excise. Though the nature of the complaints was not deliberated upon, it seems that most of them pertained to conduct of customs and excise officials at the airport and sea-ports.




Narendra Modi in a file photo. PTI

A top official of the Customs tried a meek defence of his department “there are close circuit cameras in all these places”. But his position became untenable when not only the PM but his senior aides contradicted him by saying, “CCTV is not an answer to the problem. There are reports that officials of customs deliberately take people away from the camera to strike deals”.* In the course of the discussion, Modi seemed to have conveyed his displeasure over the free rein that such officers enjoy even as complaints pile up against them.*

“_*Yes we will take care of this and remove such officials*_,” was all that top most officials of the customs and excise could say to persistent queries. It was also agreed upon in the meeting to put up CCTVs in all areas in ports and airports and instruct officials to do business within the glare of the CCTVs not beyond them.

Apparently what began as dressing down of the central customs and excise department got extended to other government departments where* Modi directed all secretaries of the government of India and chief secretaries of the states to devise a way to get rid of “bad apples” in the structure of governance. In unambiguous terms, the Prime Minister is learnt to have asked all secretaries to weed out those against whom public grievances have been piling up.*

Those who attended the meeting admitted that though the meeting was a sequel to the PRAGATI series*, the underlying message did indicate the government’s patience was wearing thin on the recalcitrant bureaucracy. In its internal assessment, the government has noted the tardy pace of implementation of its various social welfare schemes.*

*What appears to be particularly galling for the Modi regime is the impression gaining ground in the people’s perception that the government is not different from the Manmohan Singh government when it comes to dealing with public grievances*. At the level of the ministry, there have been cases of bureaucrats merrily indulging themselves in pushing files without taking decisions.

Apparently the reason for reluctance on the part of top officials to take decisions is often attributed to them getting embroiled later in corruption cases. *Sources in the government however point out that a section of lazy bureaucracy has been deliberately creating a smokescreen of “persecution” to justify its conduct. In their view, since the discretion of officials is seriously curtailed to minimise the scope of corruption, it caused deep resentment among a section of people*. “There have been very few cases of officials being penalised for discharging their official duties,” sources point out.

In a series of PRAGATI meetings, Modi has emphaised that he would ensure that no official would be persecuted for doing duty for public good. There are enough straws in the wind to suggest that in public perception, the government’s implementation of its scheme has been falling far short of expectations. Hence the tough-talking in Wednesday’s meeting could be seen as precursor to initiating correctives to goad the bureaucracy into action. None other than Prime Minister Modi is acutely conscious of the fact that time is gradually slipping away.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...book.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOI

"The Department of Administrative Reforms and Public Grievances (DARPG), which reports to the Prime Minister's Office (PMO), proposed this last week in a report prepared along with Nasscom and KPMG.
The move would be a vital element of India's push to improve its ranking of 119 out of 193 countries in the UN E-Government Index and breaking into the top 10, DARPG secretary Devendra Chaudhary said in the report.
"In order to achieve the vision of Digital India and ensure the delivery of government services to citizens, the mobile platform needs to be leveraged to its full potential," said the report's foreword by JS Deepak, secretary, Department of Electronics and Information Technology, who was named on Friday as telecom secretary."

@Chanakya's_Chant

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

saala yeh konse mathematician ka kaam hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Darmashkian said:


> @Abingdonboy @SarthakGanguly @Nilgiri
> I think you may find this interesting
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/pm-m...he-bureaucracys-stalling-tactics-2602444.html
> 
> 
> *PM Modi is getting restless with the bureaucracy’s stalling tactics*
> 
> At the meeting of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s ambitious multi-purpose and multi-modal platform for proactive governance and timely implementation (PRAGATI) on Wednesday, a stern and definite warning was communicated to those creating impediments in the roll out of the government’s scheme.
> 
> Short of reading the riot act to those attending the meeting, secretaries to government of India and chief secretaries connected through video conferencing, Modi took up 26 complaints registered against officials of the central customs and excise. Though the nature of the complaints was not deliberated upon, it seems that most of them pertained to conduct of customs and excise officials at the airport and sea-ports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi in a file photo. PTI
> 
> A top official of the Customs tried a meek defence of his department “there are close circuit cameras in all these places”. But his position became untenable when not only the PM but his senior aides contradicted him by saying, “CCTV is not an answer to the problem. There are reports that officials of customs deliberately take people away from the camera to strike deals”.* In the course of the discussion, Modi seemed to have conveyed his displeasure over the free rein that such officers enjoy even as complaints pile up against them.*
> 
> “_*Yes we will take care of this and remove such officials*_,” was all that top most officials of the customs and excise could say to persistent queries. It was also agreed upon in the meeting to put up CCTVs in all areas in ports and airports and instruct officials to do business within the glare of the CCTVs not beyond them.
> 
> Apparently what began as dressing down of the central customs and excise department got extended to other government departments where* Modi directed all secretaries of the government of India and chief secretaries of the states to devise a way to get rid of “bad apples” in the structure of governance. In unambiguous terms, the Prime Minister is learnt to have asked all secretaries to weed out those against whom public grievances have been piling up.*
> 
> Those who attended the meeting admitted that though the meeting was a sequel to the PRAGATI series*, the underlying message did indicate the government’s patience was wearing thin on the recalcitrant bureaucracy. In its internal assessment, the government has noted the tardy pace of implementation of its various social welfare schemes.*
> 
> *What appears to be particularly galling for the Modi regime is the impression gaining ground in the people’s perception that the government is not different from the Manmohan Singh government when it comes to dealing with public grievances*. At the level of the ministry, there have been cases of bureaucrats merrily indulging themselves in pushing files without taking decisions.
> 
> Apparently the reason for reluctance on the part of top officials to take decisions is often attributed to them getting embroiled later in corruption cases. *Sources in the government however point out that a section of lazy bureaucracy has been deliberately creating a smokescreen of “persecution” to justify its conduct. In their view, since the discretion of officials is seriously curtailed to minimise the scope of corruption, it caused deep resentment among a section of people*. “There have been very few cases of officials being penalised for discharging their official duties,” sources point out.
> 
> In a series of PRAGATI meetings, Modi has emphaised that he would ensure that no official would be persecuted for doing duty for public good. There are enough straws in the wind to suggest that in public perception, the government’s implementation of its scheme has been falling far short of expectations. Hence the tough-talking in Wednesday’s meeting could be seen as precursor to initiating correctives to goad the bureaucracy into action. None other than Prime Minister Modi is acutely conscious of the fact that time is gradually slipping away.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...book.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOI
> 
> "The Department of Administrative Reforms and Public Grievances (DARPG), which reports to the Prime Minister's Office (PMO), proposed this last week in a report prepared along with Nasscom and KPMG.
> The move would be a vital element of India's push to improve its ranking of 119 out of 193 countries in the UN E-Government Index and breaking into the top 10, DARPG secretary Devendra Chaudhary said in the report.
> "In order to achieve the vision of Digital India and ensure the delivery of government services to citizens, the mobile platform needs to be leveraged to its full potential," said the report's foreword by JS Deepak, secretary, Department of Electronics and Information Technology, who was named on Friday as telecom secretary."
> 
> @Chanakya's_Chant


I stated this when he was elected. This babu generation will have to die off. No other hope.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689841300082810880


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689841300082810880



RSS should fund a movie regarding first council of Nicaea....that will hit these lot back where it really hurts.

The sequel can be about the great Schism where roman catholic crusaders butchered Eastern (later orthodox) Christians of Constantinople because they were "infidels" declared by the Western pope.

Every attempt at fomenting religious strife by such known quarters should be met with cold, hard but factual attack on their very historical basis as a religion. Show which side is the unflinching dogmatic one....and then you have already won half the battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

'Apolitical' super bhakt Anupam is now scared to say openly that he's a Hindu 

Also someone tweeted this, found it quite interesting,

"Replace 'Hindu' with 'Muslim' and 'Anupam Kher' with 'Aamir Khan' and imagine the outrage."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693113132563058689

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> RSS should fund a movie regarding first council of Nicaea....that will hit these lot back where it really hurts.
> 
> The sequel can be about the great Schism where roman catholic crusaders butchered Eastern (later orthodox) Christians of Constantinople because they were "infidels" declared by the Western pope.
> 
> Every attempt at fomenting religious strife by such known quarters should be met with cold, hard but factual attack on their very historical basis as a religion. Show which side is the unflinching dogmatic one....and then you have already won half the battle.



A wise Hindu once said "an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind" ...and there is plenty off sh*t to throw around. Aren't a lot of your epics stories about Hindus fighting other Hindus? - usually for the most bizarre reasons? 


About the first council of Nicea, I would have to agree, I think people should know about that, it would dampen this kind of stupid rampant fundamentalism that is being exported out of the American Bible Belt and which we can all do without.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*Kerala: CPM student activists assault former diplomat T P Sreenivasan*
Leaving Kerala’s Opposition Left Democratic Front red-faced, former diplomat and vice-chairman of the state’s higher education council T P Sreenivasan was today assaulted by SFI activists during a protest.

As a group of policemen watched, Sreenivasan was targeted at the venue of the Global Education Summit, which the CPI(M)’s students wing had threatened to disrupt, claiming that it would “accelerate the commercialisation of higher education”. The SFI has been staging a sit-in in front of a hotel at Kovalam where the two-day summit is being held.


On Friday, a group of SFI activists manhandled Sreenivasan as he came out of the hotel to receive guests. The 71-year-old fell down after SFI district joint secretary Sarath hit him on the face in the presence of policemen.

“(The) attack on me which many witnessed on TV was to get Global Education Meet cancelled at any cost. I was not badly hurt and meet is going well,” Sreenivasan said later in a tweet.

While Sreenivasan blamed police for failing to act, CPI(M) district secretary Kadakampally Surendran apologised for the incident and promised that action would be taken against those guilty. Surendran, however, alleged that there was a “conspiracy behind the police inaction”.

CPI(M) politburo member Pinarayi Vijayan, however, said the party did not consider Sreenivasan as an academic expert and alleged that the Congress-led UDF government had appointed him to “commercialise the education sector”.

While several political and cultural leaders deplored the attack, Chief Minister Oommen Chandy said the incident was “an insult to the state”.

“The SFI should not have spoiled an international education event attended by several academicians. It is a disservice to the younger generation,” he said.

Sreenivasan, a 37-year foreign service veteran, was India’s ambassador to Austria and Slovenia, and Permanent Representative to the United Nations (Vienna). Earlier, he had served as Deputy Chief of Mission at Washington, High Commissioner to Kenya, Deputy Permanent Representative to the United Nations (New York), and Ambassador to Fiji and south Pacific Island countries.

A speaker of Japanese and Russian, Sreenivasan also served as a member of the National Security Advisory Board.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...at-t-p-sreenivasan-attacked-by-sfi-activists/


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> A wise Hindu once said "an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind" ...and there is plenty off sh*t to throw around. Aren't a lot of your epics stories about Hindus fighting other Hindus? - usually for the most bizarre reasons?



Was that extreme pacifist really that wise? He said he took inspiration from Gita, yet Gita was sermoned in the middle of a battlefield to a warrior who was leaning to pacifism and was shown why that was the cowardly unrighteous thing to do. That is the ultimate irony. But Gandhiji himself may have realised this deep down when he said the one thing he hates more than violence is cowardice. I see too many cowards in India....BOTH those that do nothing at all and those that easily get angered and resort to blatant bloodshed....rather people must think intelligently, keep their calm, and use facts to root out and isolate idiots on all sides. That must be the goal.

So therefore sometimes the right thing to do is indeed to use the same language that the enemy understands till they learn to stop their behaviour, or others in their crowd stop it for them....if they want the overall "pain" to stop. There must be a balance between turning the other cheek and slapping back....doing only one regardless of context is quite extremist and unproductive.



Sky lord said:


> About the first council of Nicea, I would have to agree, I think people should know about that, it would dampen this kind of stupid rampant fundamentalism that is being exported out of the American Bible Belt and which we can all do without.



That is precisely the point. Every form of ignorance should be rooted out, even within religious dogma and thinking. This is not just for them, it must be done for all....but it must be done intelligently and in a civilised manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> I see too many cowards in India....BOTH those that do nothing at all and those that easily get angered and resort to blatant bloodshed....rather people must think intelligently, keep their calm, and use facts to root out and isolate idiots on all sides. That must be the goal.



You want people to use their heads and behave rationally and fairly - no argument on that - directly correlated to education and exposure which comes with increasing income. Sounds good, provided that all citizens are treated the same, neither discriminated against or pandered to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Nilgiri said:


> Was that extreme pacifist really that wise? He said he took inspiration from Gita, yet Gita was sermoned in the middle of a battlefield to a warrior who was leaning to pacifism and was shown why that was the cowardly unrighteous thing to do. That is the ultimate irony. But Gandhiji himself may have realised this deep down when he said the one thing he hates more than violence is cowardice. I see too many cowards in India....BOTH those that do nothing at all and those that easily get angered and resort to blatant bloodshed....rather people must think intelligently, keep their calm, and use facts to root out and isolate idiots on all sides. That must be the goal.
> 
> So therefore sometimes the right thing to do is indeed to use the same language that the enemy understands till they learn to stop their behaviour, or others in their crowd stop it for them....if they want the overall "pain" to stop. There must be a balance between turning the other cheek and slapping back....doing only one regardless of context is quite extremist and unproductive.


There are too many cowards in India... agreed, Modi should take responsibility & resign.
---------------
Since when have death anniversaries become interesting? What an Insensitive imbecile


----------



## LaBong

Sky lord said:


> A wise Hindu once said "an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind"


That is actually a quote from movie, Gandhi never said that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> That is actually a quote from movie, Gandhi never said that.


what are your thoughts on this secular twat's tweet? We all remember how this quiz master got his undies in a bunch over Nun's rape, how come he spit venom when a Hindu Minor girl is raped, burned with acid and killed? This isn't the first time when he ridiculed a minor hindu girl being raped.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693781345168830464@Guynextdoor2 your views are also welcomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

I have read that the douchebag Mukherjee was saddened by demolition of Babri Majid but thought the action at Golden Temple was a necessity! 

Quite a way to appreciate the contribution of Sikhs to the nation building.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

cloud_9 said:


> I have read that the douchebag Mukherjee was saddened by demolition of Babri Majid but thought the action at Golden Temple was a necessity!
> 
> Quite a way to appreciate the contribution of Sikhs to the nation building.



He is a congressi after all.


----------



## Sky lord

LaBong said:


> That is actually a quote from movie, Gandhi never said that.


Ok stand corrected.......however google ascribes the quote to a biographer of Gandhi, Louis Fischer, who used the expression as an explanation of Gandhi's philosophy and not directly attributable to Gandhi himself.


----------



## cloud_9

Robinhood Pandey said:


> He is a congressi after all.


But he said that when he's the "President of India" and nobody saw the blatant discrepancy in his views about what he regards as India's shameful past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

cloud_9 said:


> But he said that when he's the "President of India" and nobody saw the blatant discrepancy in his views about what he regards as India's shameful past.



Prez or not , his views wiĺl always be in context of his Political affiliation.

Binderwale was a sanjay Gandhi backed preacher till he got out of controll in punjab.

Çomenting on Blue star is like indirectly commenting on Sanjay Gandhi's failure which any bootlicking congreessi wont even dare to do.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694154212989542400

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

They knew they were gonna lose, so they tried burning all the bridges and mined as much they could.

How to Handle UPA's Financial Landmines?

By S Gurumurthy

Published: 06th July 2014

Some chartered accountants who attest corporate accounts bear uncomplimentary reputation for fudging accounts as the last resort to balance the books.* The last resort of such chartered accountants seem to have become the first option of finance ministers. Look at the way the numbers have been fudged and other financial landmines have been concealed in Budget 2013-14 and the Interim Budget for 2014-15. Take the fiscal deficit figures for 2013-14. Former finance minister P Chidambaram has taken credit for containing the deficit at 4.6 per cent of the GDP. It is crude fudging. Chartered accountants are definitely more subtle. Chidambaram has fudged the deficit for 2013-14 on three counts. One, he got the banks to deposit the tax deducted at source payable after 31.3.2014 in advance, to include it as his collection in 2013-14, thus stealing a revenue of Rs 20,000 crore which his successor Arun Jaitley would have collected. Two, short fall of Rs 15,000 crore in the revenues in the Revised Estimate given by Chidambaram for 2013-14 has been kept in wraps. Third, the petroleum subsidy has been short provided by Rs 10,000 crore in 2014-15–Jaitley has to fund this in his Budget. These three items will push the fiscal deficit for 2013-14 from 4.6 per cent to 5 per cent. This is the beginning, not the end, of the story.

Stopping development to cut deficit

The Fiscal Policy Strategy Statement attached to the 2014-15 Budget says the actual fiscal deficit had reached 94 per cent of the budgeted deficit in November 2013 itself, but it was maintained at the same level till March 2014–meaning that, in the last four months to March 2014, the deficit was very little. How did Chidambaram achieve this miracle? By “austerity measures”, non-plan spend was cut by 10 per cent and plan expenditure was “rationalised” –says the Strategy Statement. True? The story of a cut in non-plan spending is a half-truth–it finally vaulted over the budgeted figure by Rs 6,000 cr. It is the plan spending–read development spending–that has been cut by Rs 80,000 crore. Had the development spend been as budgeted, the deficit would have vaulted by further 0.7 per cent to 5.7 per cent. See the irony. Chidambaram proudly raised his voice to announce a 34 per cent [Rs 1.41 lakh crore] rise in development spend in his Budget speech in February 2013 and got encomiums. In February 2014, he announced a cut back of the very same spend by 58 per cent and got credit for reducing the fiscal deficit! There is not even a remote sense of remorse for cutting two-fifths of the development spend.

Fudging 2014-15 accounts

Now come to the Interim Budget for 2014-15. By stealing revenues of Rs 20,000 and short providing petroleum subsidy of Rs 10,000 crore, Chidambaram has already caused a Rs 30,000-crore hole in the final Budget that Jaitley will present. See further. Chidambaram has claimed to have fixed the fiscal deficit for 2014-15 at 4.1 per cent–a parting lie that again won for him the credit for lowering the deficit! Besides, he has concealed many financial landmines which can booby-trap Jaitley’s Budget. And also the nation’s economy, unless detected and addressed in time. Chidambaram has projected the nominal GDP growth at 13.4 per cent but a higher revenue rise at 19.2 per cent for 2014-15. How could revenues rise more than growth? Economists call the extra revenue over growth the buoyancy ratio. The buoyancy ratio assumed by Chidambaram for 2014-15 is 43 per cent over the GDP growth. For 2013-14, he had projected a nominal GDP growth rate of 13.4 per cent and got a lower revenue rise of 13 per cent rise– that is negative buoyancy ratio. That the projected buoyancy of 43 per cent for 2013-14 is just a mirage is corroborated by the budgeted rise of customs revenue by 15 per cent in 2014-15 against just 6 per cent in 2013-14–one and half times the rise in 2013-14. Similarly, Chidambaram projects excise to rise by 11.7 per cent in 2014-15 against 1.6 per cent in 2013-14–by more than seven times the previous year’s rise. If the revenues rise in 2014-15 is like 2013-14 only, the deficit will be higher by Rs 48,000 cr. More. Chidambaram had projected disinvestment receipts of Rs 54,000 crore in 2013-14, but ended up with `19,000 crore. Still he has projected a disinvestment income of Rs 52,000 cr for 2014-15. Here too if the 2013-14 numbers are repeated, the deficit will go up by Rs 33,000 crore. Again, Chidambaram has estimated non-plan spending to rise by some 8 per cent in 2014-15 but it had risen by some 17 per cent in 2013-14. Increase in interest outgo and normal rise in salaries alone would exhaust the rise in non-plan expenditure projected. If the non-plan spend rises in 2014-15, like in the previous year, the deficit would be up by Rs 1 lakh crore. Also, Chidambaram’s Budget does not recognise the Pay Commission arrears of Rs 40,000 crore for which a bill is waiting to be presented to Parliament. This will add Rs 40,000 crore to non-plan expenditure each year in 2017-18 and 2018-19. These add up to Rs 1,81 lakh crore to the deficit over Chidambaram’s number. Jaitley has to handle this in 2015-15 and later. This is besides the transfer of the deficit of `30,000 crore from Chidambaram’s 2013-14 account to Jaitley’s 2014-15 account.

More boobytraps

Information hidden in different places in the government discloses further financial landmine. As the plan spend till now is very poor, the plan spend for 2015-16 and 2016-17 is projected to rise by 20 per cent. But even with such increased allocation, Gross Budgetary Support for the 12th Plan will be only Rs 29.10 lakh crore. It will be short by Rs 6.58 lakh crore against Rs 35.68 lakh crore reckoned in the 12th Plan. It is clearly bound to affect growth. On the revenue side, even assuming that the General Sales Tax and Direct Tax Code become operative in 2015-2016 and up the GDP by 1 per cent and consequent rise in revenue, still the final resource gap will remain negative until 2016-17. To manage this gap, Tax-GDP ratio has been revised to 11.25 per cent from the projected 10.72 per cent in 2015-16, to 12 per cent from 11.20 per cent in 2016-17, to 13 per cent from 11.79 per cent in 2017-18 and to 14 per cent from 12.52 per cent in 2018-19. The revisions are just statistical hope. Yet, these hidden landmines can blast the economy out of control. And more. By transferring centrally-sponsored schemes to states in 2014-15 – resulting in a further transfer of Rs 1.19 lakh crore to states–Chidambaram has made Jaitley’s job more difficult as that much amount could have been churned by the central government for its new schemes. Here is some more hidden information. The public debt situation is grave. The dreaded debt-trap–where the government will be borrowing to pay only interest–is in sight by 2015-16. Proceeding from where Chidambaram has left the economy, the net government borrowing after repayment of debts will be Rs 4.20 lakh crore in 2016-17, but the interest burden of Rs 5.12 lakh crore for that year will exceed the borrowing by Rs 92,000 crore. This figure is likely to rise further and not go down till 2019-20. If he looks at these numbers, Jaitley will lose sleep. Unless, like diesel price rise, some harsh steps are taken this year and next, the nation may risk downgrade of its credit rating.

What should be done?

The UPA regime had only spent and never attempted to raise revenue for a decade. The result is the present financial mess. If this government has to start undoing the damage, it has to go for innovative, bold and fresh resource mobilisation. First, the annual tax giveaways of Rs 5.50 lakh crore have to be withdrawn, as suggested in the Economic Survey 2013-13. If it is withdrawn by one-fifth this year, it will yield a revenue of Rs 1.10 crore to government. Next there is need to tax the non-delivered forex, financial and equity derivatives. A tax of 10 paise per Rs 100 [at 0.1 per cent] will yield revenues of over `60,000 crore. Economist John Maynard Keynes had suggested this tax to contain speculation. In a paper [July 26, 2000], the Center for Economic and Policy Research noted that in most of the West such tax is levied on equity derivatives and the rate varies between 0.5 per cent and 1.6 per cent. Only in the US, the tax rate is low at 0.004 per cent. Most derivative transactions are speculative. The suggested tax is desirable even to contain volatility in markets. Also, new sources of revenue will emerge. These two measures will yield an additional revenue of Rs 1.70 lakh crore which can handle the financial landmines hidden in the files of government. Unless such bold steps are taken to raise revenues the status quo will continue. And it does not need a seer to say what the financial land mines left by UPA will do to the country.

http://www.newindianexpress.com/bus...ncial-Landmines/2014/07/06/article2316164.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Nilgiri said:


> They knew they were gonna lose, so they tried burning all the bridges and mined as much they could.
> 
> How to Handle UPA's Financial Landmines?
> 
> By S Gurumurthy
> 
> Published: 06th July 2014
> 
> Some chartered accountants who attest corporate accounts bear uncomplimentary reputation for fudging accounts as the last resort to balance the books.* The last resort of such chartered accountants seem to have become the first option of finance ministers. Look at the way the numbers have been fudged and other financial landmines have been concealed in Budget 2013-14 and the Interim Budget for 2014-15. Take the fiscal deficit figures for 2013-14. Former finance minister P Chidambaram has taken credit for containing the deficit at 4.6 per cent of the GDP. It is crude fudging. Chartered accountants are definitely more subtle. Chidambaram has fudged the deficit for 2013-14 on three counts. One, he got the banks to deposit the tax deducted at source payable after 31.3.2014 in advance, to include it as his collection in 2013-14, thus stealing a revenue of Rs 20,000 crore which his successor Arun Jaitley would have collected. Two, short fall of Rs 15,000 crore in the revenues in the Revised Estimate given by Chidambaram for 2013-14 has been kept in wraps. Third, the petroleum subsidy has been short provided by Rs 10,000 crore in 2014-15–Jaitley has to fund this in his Budget. These three items will push the fiscal deficit for 2013-14 from 4.6 per cent to 5 per cent. This is the beginning, not the end, of the story.
> 
> Stopping development to cut deficit
> 
> The Fiscal Policy Strategy Statement attached to the 2014-15 Budget says the actual fiscal deficit had reached 94 per cent of the budgeted deficit in November 2013 itself, but it was maintained at the same level till March 2014–meaning that, in the last four months to March 2014, the deficit was very little. How did Chidambaram achieve this miracle? By “austerity measures”, non-plan spend was cut by 10 per cent and plan expenditure was “rationalised” –says the Strategy Statement. True? The story of a cut in non-plan spending is a half-truth–it finally vaulted over the budgeted figure by Rs 6,000 cr. It is the plan spending–read development spending–that has been cut by Rs 80,000 crore. Had the development spend been as budgeted, the deficit would have vaulted by further 0.7 per cent to 5.7 per cent. See the irony. Chidambaram proudly raised his voice to announce a 34 per cent [Rs 1.41 lakh crore] rise in development spend in his Budget speech in February 2013 and got encomiums. In February 2014, he announced a cut back of the very same spend by 58 per cent and got credit for reducing the fiscal deficit! There is not even a remote sense of remorse for cutting two-fifths of the development spend.
> 
> Fudging 2014-15 accounts
> 
> Now come to the Interim Budget for 2014-15. By stealing revenues of Rs 20,000 and short providing petroleum subsidy of Rs 10,000 crore, Chidambaram has already caused a Rs 30,000-crore hole in the final Budget that Jaitley will present. See further. Chidambaram has claimed to have fixed the fiscal deficit for 2014-15 at 4.1 per cent–a parting lie that again won for him the credit for lowering the deficit! Besides, he has concealed many financial landmines which can booby-trap Jaitley’s Budget. And also the nation’s economy, unless detected and addressed in time. Chidambaram has projected the nominal GDP growth at 13.4 per cent but a higher revenue rise at 19.2 per cent for 2014-15. How could revenues rise more than growth? Economists call the extra revenue over growth the buoyancy ratio. The buoyancy ratio assumed by Chidambaram for 2014-15 is 43 per cent over the GDP growth. For 2013-14, he had projected a nominal GDP growth rate of 13.4 per cent and got a lower revenue rise of 13 per cent rise– that is negative buoyancy ratio. That the projected buoyancy of 43 per cent for 2013-14 is just a mirage is corroborated by the budgeted rise of customs revenue by 15 per cent in 2014-15 against just 6 per cent in 2013-14–one and half times the rise in 2013-14. Similarly, Chidambaram projects excise to rise by 11.7 per cent in 2014-15 against 1.6 per cent in 2013-14–by more than seven times the previous year’s rise. If the revenues rise in 2014-15 is like 2013-14 only, the deficit will be higher by Rs 48,000 cr. More. Chidambaram had projected disinvestment receipts of Rs 54,000 crore in 2013-14, but ended up with `19,000 crore. Still he has projected a disinvestment income of Rs 52,000 cr for 2014-15. Here too if the 2013-14 numbers are repeated, the deficit will go up by Rs 33,000 crore. Again, Chidambaram has estimated non-plan spending to rise by some 8 per cent in 2014-15 but it had risen by some 17 per cent in 2013-14. Increase in interest outgo and normal rise in salaries alone would exhaust the rise in non-plan expenditure projected. If the non-plan spend rises in 2014-15, like in the previous year, the deficit would be up by Rs 1 lakh crore. Also, Chidambaram’s Budget does not recognise the Pay Commission arrears of Rs 40,000 crore for which a bill is waiting to be presented to Parliament. This will add Rs 40,000 crore to non-plan expenditure each year in 2017-18 and 2018-19. These add up to Rs 1,81 lakh crore to the deficit over Chidambaram’s number. Jaitley has to handle this in 2015-15 and later. This is besides the transfer of the deficit of `30,000 crore from Chidambaram’s 2013-14 account to Jaitley’s 2014-15 account.
> 
> More boobytraps
> 
> Information hidden in different places in the government discloses further financial landmine. As the plan spend till now is very poor, the plan spend for 2015-16 and 2016-17 is projected to rise by 20 per cent. But even with such increased allocation, Gross Budgetary Support for the 12th Plan will be only Rs 29.10 lakh crore. It will be short by Rs 6.58 lakh crore against Rs 35.68 lakh crore reckoned in the 12th Plan. It is clearly bound to affect growth. On the revenue side, even assuming that the General Sales Tax and Direct Tax Code become operative in 2015-2016 and up the GDP by 1 per cent and consequent rise in revenue, still the final resource gap will remain negative until 2016-17. To manage this gap, Tax-GDP ratio has been revised to 11.25 per cent from the projected 10.72 per cent in 2015-16, to 12 per cent from 11.20 per cent in 2016-17, to 13 per cent from 11.79 per cent in 2017-18 and to 14 per cent from 12.52 per cent in 2018-19. The revisions are just statistical hope. Yet, these hidden landmines can blast the economy out of control. And more. By transferring centrally-sponsored schemes to states in 2014-15 – resulting in a further transfer of Rs 1.19 lakh crore to states–Chidambaram has made Jaitley’s job more difficult as that much amount could have been churned by the central government for its new schemes. Here is some more hidden information. The public debt situation is grave. The dreaded debt-trap–where the government will be borrowing to pay only interest–is in sight by 2015-16. Proceeding from where Chidambaram has left the economy, the net government borrowing after repayment of debts will be Rs 4.20 lakh crore in 2016-17, but the interest burden of Rs 5.12 lakh crore for that year will exceed the borrowing by Rs 92,000 crore. This figure is likely to rise further and not go down till 2019-20. If he looks at these numbers, Jaitley will lose sleep. Unless, like diesel price rise, some harsh steps are taken this year and next, the nation may risk downgrade of its credit rating.
> 
> What should be done?
> 
> The UPA regime had only spent and never attempted to raise revenue for a decade. The result is the present financial mess. If this government has to start undoing the damage, it has to go for innovative, bold and fresh resource mobilisation. First, the annual tax giveaways of Rs 5.50 lakh crore have to be withdrawn, as suggested in the Economic Survey 2013-13. If it is withdrawn by one-fifth this year, it will yield a revenue of Rs 1.10 crore to government. Next there is need to tax the non-delivered forex, financial and equity derivatives. A tax of 10 paise per Rs 100 [at 0.1 per cent] will yield revenues of over `60,000 crore. Economist John Maynard Keynes had suggested this tax to contain speculation. In a paper [July 26, 2000], the Center for Economic and Policy Research noted that in most of the West such tax is levied on equity derivatives and the rate varies between 0.5 per cent and 1.6 per cent. Only in the US, the tax rate is low at 0.004 per cent. Most derivative transactions are speculative. The suggested tax is desirable even to contain volatility in markets. Also, new sources of revenue will emerge. These two measures will yield an additional revenue of Rs 1.70 lakh crore which can handle the financial landmines hidden in the files of government. Unless such bold steps are taken to raise revenues the status quo will continue. And it does not need a seer to say what the financial land mines left by UPA will do to the country.
> 
> http://www.newindianexpress.com/bus...ncial-Landmines/2014/07/06/article2316164.ece



Nothing surprising here congress doesn't give a shit about our country they will stoop to any cheap level to remain in power or getting re-elected again and WTF is this man
*"The UPA regime had only spent and never attempted to raise revenue for a decade"
Proceeding from where Chidambaram has left the economy, the net government borrowing after repayment of debts will be Rs 4.20 lakh crore in 2016-17, but the interest burden of Rs 5.12 lakh crore for that year will exceed the borrowing by Rs 92,000 crore. This figure is likely to rise further and not go down till 2019-20
*
And people call this Old Fart a good economist . India will develop only when the congress is chased away like a street dog from our country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

noksss said:


> Nothing surprising here congress doesn't give a shit about our country they will stoop to any cheap level to remain in power or getting re-elected again and WTF is this man
> *"The UPA regime had only spent and never attempted to raise revenue for a decade"
> Proceeding from where Chidambaram has left the economy, the net government borrowing after repayment of debts will be Rs 4.20 lakh crore in 2016-17, but the interest burden of Rs 5.12 lakh crore for that year will exceed the borrowing by Rs 92,000 crore. This figure is likely to rise further and not go down till 2019-20
> *
> And people call this Old Fart a good economist . India will develop only when the congress is chased away like a street dog from our country


I don't think the Congress party per se is the problem, there are a lot of very smart people in Congress. The problem is the first family and the precedent they set. In order for our untalented first family to stay in power they need the help of the faceless villains that control things from behind the curtains. In order to stay on power they select office bearers for loyalty only. Not for merit. It also makes dynasty the rule within the party and stubs out merit. The only way to get ahead is by sycophancy to one of the dynasties ...and with each generation the dynasties are getting stupider and further removed from the people. 

If somehow every single Nehru -Gandhi was removed from the Congress party then in time the party could heal itself and allow it's more meritorious members to take the lead.

At the end of the day we need a good two party system and Congress minus the queen and her courtiers has actually got promise.


----------



## noksss

Sky lord said:


> I don't think the Congress party per se is the problem, there are a lot of very smart people in Congress. The problem is the first family and the precedent they set. In order for our untalented first family to stay in power they need the help of the faceless villains that control things from behind the curtains. In order to stay on power they select office bearers for loyalty only. Not for merit. It also makes dynasty the rule within the party and stubs out merit. The only way to get ahead is by sycophancy to one of the dynasties ...and with each generation the dynasties are getting stupider and further removed from the people.
> 
> If somehow every single Nehru -Gandhi was removed from the Congress party then in time the party could heal itself and allow it's more meritorious members to take the lead.
> 
> At the end of the day we need a good two party system and Congress minus the queen and her courtiers has actually got promise.



Come-on man we are talking economics here we are taking about Fiscal Deficit ,Revenue generation and all other stuffs related to economy do you think that the Italian Mafia is going to come and dictate something like don't improve the revenue generation, Keep the fiscal deficit high and all that stuffs ? .This role perfectly lies with the Old Fart Chidambaram if these guys cared for the Economy instead of concentrating on how to Make the life miserable for next government then think how much growth India would have achieved. To give you an idea go back to Vajpayee Era when Yashwant Sinha was FM he left the economy in a very good condition at 4% or even a lesser fiscal Deficit for Chidambaram to take over and India had grown at 9% growth without any effort from the Congress but still Chidambaram left the Deficit in a bad state at the end of UPA-1 and again did the same on UPA-2 . so in the end its we who are loosing for the politics played by the Congress . Now when Modi cant fix the economy these guys would be re-elected again and they will repeat the same cycle all over again which is why I said congress should be chased away like a street dog from India


----------



## Sky lord

noksss said:


> Come-on man we are talking economics here we are taking about Fiscal Deficit ,Revenue generation and all other stuffs related to economy do you think that the Italian Mafia is going to come and dictate something like don't improve the revenue generation, Keep the fiscal deficit high and all that stuffs ? .This role perfectly lies with the Old Fart Chidambaram if these guys cared for the Economy instead of concentrating on how to Make the life miserable for next government then think how much growth India would have achieved. To give you an idea go back to Vajpayee Era when Yashwant Sinha was FM he left the economy in a very good condition at 4% or even a lesser fiscal Deficit for Chidambaram to take over and India had grown at 9% growth without any effort from the Congress but still Chidambaram left the Deficit in a bad state at the end of UPA-1 and again did the same on UPA-2 . so in the end its we who are loosing for the politics played by the Congress . Now when Modi cant fix the economy these guys would be re-elected again and they will repeat the same cycle all over again which is why I said congress should be chased away like a street dog from India


But the Italian mafia did choose MMS to be the PM and precisely because he was too weak to stand up to the mafia...and the Italian mafias kitchen cabinet came up with one super expensive hair brained welfare scheme after the other in order to bribe voters to vote for the moron Crown Prince. 

If it was not for the queen mother and her sycophants, MMS would never have been PM. if instead there had been a strong candidate one without a royal name, he would have known that he needs to deliver to get re elected, he would have acted accordingly. 

The Congress is so corrupt because the family is corrupt and inept. But there are a lot if people in the party with great experience and talent, they are not able to rise because the congress system is rigged to family loyalty, why do you want to waste that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Sky lord said:


> But the Italian mafia did choose MMS to be the PM and precisely because he was too weak to stand up to the mafia...and the Italian mafias kitchen cabinet came up with one super expensive hair brained welfare scheme after the other in order to bribe voters to vote for the moron Crown Prince.
> 
> If it was not for the queen mother and her sycophants, MMS would never have been PM. if instead there had been a strong candidate one without a royal name, he would have known that he needs to deliver to get re elected, he would have acted accordingly.
> 
> The Congress is so corrupt because the family is corrupt and inept. But there are a lot if people in the party with great experience and talent, they are not able to rise because the congress system is rigged to family loyalty, why do you want to waste that?




Off course I don't want to waste that I or for that matter most of the sensible Indians would be happy if congress doesn't comeback to power again. I agree on the spending part like MNREGA,Food Security Bill is created by the NAC which is under the Italian Mafia but what stops this old Fart Chidambaram to make an effort to raise the revenue for the country? he failed to do it for almost a decade this is least expected from a Harvard educated chuthiya like him


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694398602353864704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694396741328580609

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

*I voted for the first time in my life today for the bjp-tdp alliance in the GHMC elections *
[Attached file below]

25.83% Voting has been registered at 1 PM. Hyderabadis /Hyderabadu Janalu, please go out & vote!!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694394236192436224
*Those who don't vote have little right to whine & complain when the GHMC does a bad job later!!



*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GHMC Election Analysis -1*
@Bombermanx1 what do you think? Who will win??

I am giving 50-60 to TRS,40 to MIM, About the rest I m not sure. TRS+MIM will come together.

& I am not taking into consideration all those who will join TRS after counting of votes end 

Though I can say that NDA will definitely do better than Congress & if Congress gets less than BJP(which took 60 seats). Then it's on it's path to destruction in TG.

But then , a new question arises.. of whether any opposition will rise under TDP-BJP or will TG become another Orissa with a below average CM?
------------------------------------
Also you must have noticed, it is KTR leading the TRS campaign in Hyderabad this time. An attempt by Father-Son duo to raise his image in the party & the state.

& then this:- http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/ktr-to-get-promotion-in-ts-cabinet-reshuffle-72343.html

Then the total slighting & black out of KHR from GHMC..
http://www.greatandhra.com/politics/gossip/harish-facing-unofficial-ban-in-hyd-72368.html
Is He going to stand for this & remain with the party or will he make preparations to leave the TRS in a few years starting now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/beng...from-government-bungalow-in-new-delhi-1272765


----------



## Parul

Kinda True

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-PMs-convoy-detained/articleshow/50834384.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-PMs-convoy-detained/articleshow/50834384.cms


No matter which party is ruling India, security of PM shouldn't be allowed to be compromised. Security forces should have put a bullet right through her head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

saw this in Delhi the other day lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

60 "real" dalit students of Bihar considering suicide- after Bihar Govt- cancel their scholarship- Earlier several thousand scholarships of Obc students was canceled in 2014 or very low amount were given-

60 "real" dalit students of Bihar considering suicide- after Bihar Govt- cancel their scholarship- Earlier several thousand scholarships of Obc students was canceled in 2014 or very low amount were given-


----------



## ranjeet

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> 60 "real" dalit students of Bihar considering suicide- after Bihar Govt- cancel their scholarship- Earlier several thousand scholarships of Obc students was canceled in 2014 or very low amount were given-
> 
> 60 "real" dalit students of Bihar considering suicide- after Bihar Govt- cancel their scholarship- Earlier several thousand scholarships of Obc students was canceled in 2014 or very low amount were given-



Nitish Kumar pushing RSS agenda?


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

A little taste of own's medicine. 

*Lalu Yadav's Son-in-law's Car Stolen in Gurgaon*
*http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...olen-in-Gurgaon/2016/02/03/article3259522.ece*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Does this ruling put court's honesty certificate under suspicion? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695175333876609025@Guynextdoor2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

ranjeet said:


> Nitish Kumar pushing RSS agenda?



Actually one of the Minister of last JDU Govt- did ghotala of scholarship funds- The center demanded clarity which Govt- didn't provide hence lesser funds were sanctioned- While the colleges received scholarship for the students of other states the money for Bihari students never came- These students used to get money from SC/ST & BC/EBC Ministry of Bihar Govt- directly to their respective collages- some students also used the money to pay the loans they took for higher studies- Generally these students come from BPL families or income below 1lakh/year- There is a massive ghotala going on at both Ministry level and District level- last BC/EBC Minister was Bima Bharati who is the wife of a dreaded criminal and couldn't even read her oath then- recently she was accused of helping her husband flee police custody-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695221135122640896


----------



## Darmashkian

AAP minister Kapil Mishra embarrassed, calls Modi feku, see the reaction of the audience  






@magudi @Echo_419
But on 25th of January it so happened that Kapil was delivering a speech at Literature festival at Rajasthan, and he tried doing a Kapil Sharma of Comedy Nights. But the choice of the Joke didn’t work well for him. He tried getting some political mileage by taking a stand for Kejriwal. He probably wanted to show his loyalty towards Kejri and was apparently hurt of people calling latter* Kujliwaal* and *Khaasiwal*. All was good he tried to involve Modi in the speech saying people don’t tolerate Modi being called a* FEKU*.

This was probably the trigger the students and the audience out there needed, as chants of “MODI, MODI” started echoing in the crowd.
http://www.readoo.in/2016/02/aap-ml...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Letter to Arvind Kejriwal - `Don't embarrass India again, buy yourself a pair of shoes` | Zee News







@Juggernautjatt

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695674796814655488
FDI in India swells 38%, but falls 16% globally: Nirmala Sitharaman - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

“We have scaled up optical fibre-laying work *by 500 times* (compared to work done under previous government),” Mr. Prasad said.

Cellphone output touches 100 mn - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

@Abingdonboy 
This might p!ss you off ...

Today modi broke security protocol, Again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> @Abingdonboy
> This might p!ss you off ...
> 
> Today modi broke security protocol, Again


He is doing it so consistently that there is no point in getting pissed off anymore. I can understand why he is doing it and it is certainly very refreshing but given the nature of the world today and his position, it is just increidbly stupid really.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> “We have scaled up optical fibre-laying work *by 500 times* (compared to work done under previous government),” Mr. Prasad said.
> 
> Cellphone output touches 100 mn - The Hindu



Now that's called good governance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Parul said:


>



This graph has to be fake. I can't believe so many Indians will think that media is corrupt to such an extent. Most won't care IMHO.


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Delhi Budget: Civic bodies get cash and help with loans | The Indian Express

You can be correct. I found this image on Twitter along with Source - I'll try to get the source & share it. 



indiatester said:


> This graph has to be fake. I can't believe so many Indians will think that media is corrupt to such an extent. Most won't care IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tridibans

Parul said:


>



Is this true? Any link to articles as such


----------



## IndoCarib

UP: 8-year-old killed in celebratory firing by SP workers, three detained | The Indian Express

An eight-year-old boy was killed in a celebratory firing by Samajwadi Party workers at Kairana town in Shamli district, triggering protests by locals. *The victim, Sami*, who was passing by Kairana area in a rickshaw, was hit during the firing by SP workers yesterday, Superintendent of Police Anil Kumar Jha said. *The workers were celebrating the victory of party candidate Nafisa in the local body polls from the town, he said, adding the boy later succumbed to his injuries.*


----------



## magudi

VS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696701222389067776


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696725352488398848


----------



## Abingdonboy

_"The very purpose of providing a bullet-proof vehicle to the Prime Minister is defeated if he stays in full public view for a long time. Threat perceptions to Modi multiplied ever since he became the Prime Minister. Recently, Goa Police received a letter, threatening to harm Modi," said retired DGP S N Tewari._


_"It is quite uncommon on part of a Prime Minister to throw caution to wind. He should have cooperated with the SPG and police."_

SPG guards on toes as Modi hangs on to his vehicle to wave at crowd - Times of India

_
As Special Protection Group (SPG) personnel — who take care of Modi’s security — had advised him not to break the security barrier, so Modi did not get down from his bullet proof car, but instead waved his hand in the most surprising way his supporters can expect_

Narendra Modi woos supporters in Odisha, waves them standing on car's side foot step (Video) | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com



Modi was still quite far away from the crowd:
















Still a very ill-advised move IMHO. Doing it on occasion is just about acceptable but he did it 3 times (at least) over the weekend:






























He is becoming VERY easy to predict and the enemy is paying close attention that is for sure.


+ also for some reason, outside of the NCR Modi insists on riding in the front seat when in SUVs and the SPG can't seem to stop him (in the NCR they don't allow him to).



@ranjeet @PARIKRAMA @Levina @Parul @anant_s @magic-007 @Star Wars @Echo_419 @Koovie @JanjaWeed @MilSpec @nair @mkb95 @Unknowncommando @Ankit Kumar @hinduguy @danish_vij @knight11 @arp2041 @Guynextdoor2 @AUSTERLITZ @ayesha.a @kbd-raaf @Roybot @IndoUS @Omega007


IMHO, he doesn't have the right to risk his life like this, not with the postion he holds.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PARIKRAMA

If I am a sniper I would look to take the best position based on clear shot, less obstructions, near by light sources blinding my sight, background changes, wind direction, my proximity to an exit, etc

Thus, if you co sider from that aspect every frame PM NaMo will have at best single position for a shot or at best two.. Thus those points would be covered surely...

Now the issue is more of close proximity crowd using a small arm which has limited range n impact. Of course it can be fatal and thus the security ppl checking the crowd for entry is vital.

I actually feel the threat is lot more such small arms as the police folks doing crowd management as well as checking can have lapses.

Sniping is difficult owing to those best positions being covered by our own people.

If you consider a more credible threat then it can be a MBT LAW with LOS mode and costs just about 25-30k USD.. I find that far more threatening as such a firing from 500-600m max can do far heavier damage..

This threat level is far higher anyways.. Upto security people and police to see nothing happens to our PM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> IMHO, he doesn't have the right to risk his life like this, not with the postion he holds.


I hate him for doing this to himself. 
There was a time i hated him, and now I am a self- confessed Modi fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> I actually feel the threat is lot more such small arms as the police folks doing crowd management as well as checking can have lapses.


The threat profile can be split into two parts:
1) Crowds found during closed events
2) Crowds lining roads along the route of the motorcade

The latter are obviously more of a threat as crowds coming to an offical even will have gone through 2-3 layers of security checks before getting to the arena. There is no way at all to check everyone lining the route of a the motorcade, the only way to mitigate against the threats are to have mulitple routes and chose one at the last minuet and to make sure the movements are kept under wraps so pre-planning cannot occur.

The biggest thing working in Modi's favour here is that small arms are incredibly hard to come by in India and are almost non-existent per capita.

Aside from the risk of small arms I think there is also a significant risk from suicide bombers/IEDs/Grenades. Remember how Rajiv Gandhi was taken out- the one and only instance of suicide bombing on Indian soil. Also remember how Mrs Bhutto was killed in Pakistan, what Modi keeps doing is not at all dissimilar to what she was doing in the moments leading up to her death 



PARIKRAMA said:


> If I am a sniper I would look to take the best position based on clear shot, less obstructions, near by light sources blinding my sight, background changes, wind direction, my proximity to an exit, etc


The threat from snipers is minimal in closed events as there are counter sniper teams in place and the area is sanitised, the threat is also relatively minimal when travelling in the motorcade, even if the PM chooses to step out for a moment. At least that is what I had thought. But then I had learnt that Modi was on the footwell of the vehicle and waving to the crowd for *1KM* as the convoy crawled along effectively at walking pace.

Again, it is impractical to expect every single vantage point along the route of a motorcade to have been cleared ahead of time (although it is mostly done), the best defense here is traveling at high speed and the protection of your vehicle oh and if you sit in the less exposed position *behind* the head of the SPG's CPT- Modi systematically eliminated every defensive measure the SPG would hope for.



PARIKRAMA said:


> If you consider a more credible threat then it can be a MBT LAW with LOS mode and costs just about 25-30k USD.. I find that far more threatening as such a firing from 500-600m max can do far heavier damage..


I think the threat from these remains relatively low in India (for obvious reasons) but the best way to mitigate against them is travelling inside your bullet proof vehicle and at high speed (as well as the steps outlined above).


Not only is Modi the most at risk PM India has ever had but he is making the job of protecting him even harder- it is beyond foolish and, again, I don't think he has the right to be doing it again and again.


@Levina @anant_s @mkb95

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

But That's Not My Guy, Says AAP Minister About Congress 'Sting'

With just days to go before its first anniversary, the government of Arvind Kejriwal is battling the charge that the corruption of one of its ministers has been cogently illustrated by a secretly-recorded video.


----------



## Parul

> A POSTER carrying pictures of Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale, Delhi Chief MinisterArvind Kejriwal and other Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leaders, urging people to celebrate Bhindranwale’s birthday on February 9, has sparked off a controversy here.
> 
> While AAP leaders led by state incharge Sanjay Singh and convenor Sucha Singh Chhotepur distanced the party from the posters, stating it was “dirty politics” being played by rival parties, the PunjabCongress was quick to react, accusing AAP of engaging in “disruptive politics”.







Poster of Bhindranwale with Kejriwal, AAP leaders sparks row | The Indian Express

@ranjeet @Jaat Rock @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Kinda True.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Former Karnataka CM Kumaraswamy Turns Detective - TheQuint  @IndoCarib

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Former Karnataka CM Kumaraswamy Turns Detective - TheQuint  @IndoCarib


 
Sherlock Swamy cracks the case how Siddu got a Hublot 

All eyes on Siddaramaiah’s watch - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Why would the NSA be sent for this?:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697028157283520513


----------



## Jaat Rock

Parul said:


> Poster of Bhindranwale with Kejriwal, AAP leaders sparks row | The Indian Express
> 
> @ranjeet @Jaat Rock @Abingdonboy


These ch***yas will do anything for political gains 
I don't know what but i wish Indian Agencies could do something about this anti-national party.


----------



## Parul

Today Pesudo Seculars, Presttitues and Bindi Brigade is having Cardiac Arrest as Uncle David has said "Ishrat - Bihar Ki Beti" was a Suicide Bomber. 

@ranjeet @arp2041 @IndoCarib 
@JanjaWeed @magudi



Jaat Rock said:


> These ch***yas will do anything for political gains
> I don't know what but i wish Indian Agencies could do something about this anti-national party.



Veere, Indian Agencies can't do anything against this. AAP Punjab is filled with Khalistani's and supported with thier $$$. 

Punjab is already a Gone Case - BJP-SAD

Ki banu Punjab da.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697796258879053824

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

*Nagaland CM on a fake degree row*

Chief Minister of Nagaland TR Zeliang has to appear in person in a court in Kohima on charges of falsifying his college qualifications in electoral affidavits and other official records. Northeast Today reports:

Politicians are perceived synonymous with cheating, lies, and all things hot air. But for one unlucky minister of a Northeastern state, the semantic couldn’t be more uncomfortably closer to the embarrassing analogy about politics and helium. Chief Minister of Nagaland TR Zeliang is in court on charges of falsifying his college qualifications in electoral affidavits and other official records. He is accused of falsifying official records and election peripherals as a degree holder when he had allegedly failed in, well, his entire bachelor’s board subjects in 1979. And “miserably” no less.

Following a complaint filed by a citizen, one Maziezokho Nisa, a court in Kohima has summoned Zeliang to appear in person for hearing “on his educational qualification issue” on January 7, 2016.

Earlier on November 9, Judicial Magistrate (First Class) Tucuno Vamuzo had summoned the registrar of Kohima College and to the registrar of Northeastern Hill University to produce records pertaining to the educational qualification of the Naga People’s Front (NPF) leader. On November 30, records were produced and the witnesses were examined.

On December 7, the court said to have examined records produced by officials of the said university and the Arts College and “came to the conclusion that it was a fit case to proceed further.” A copy of the judicial magistrate’s order on the case issued through the media, said that the court had perused academic records produced by the acting- registrar of said university, as well as records from Kohima College, pertaining to the educational qualification of the Chief Minister, full name Tadotui Zeliang. The court stated in the order (in verbatim) “The records showed that Tadotui Zeliang appeared in BA exam in 1979, bearing Roll No 598, but failed in all subjects. In 1980, there is no record showing TR Zeliang having appeared BA exam under NEHU. Further, the records showed that Taditui Zeliang has been enrolled as student of NEHU in the year 1975-76, bearing registration No. A0004 and signed by him on the record register on 4/9/1975.”

“As such, I am satisfied that as per the provisions of Section 469 (b) (2) and Section 473 of CrPC, this Court’s inclined to take cognizance of the alleged offence and in the interest of justice, the question of limitation period does not arise,” the judge stated. “Therefore, summon is hereby issued to the accused person to appear in person before this Court on January 7, 2016.”

One consolation for the beleaguered Nagaland Chief Minister, however, is that he is not alone when it comes to jumping classes. In July, 2015, the Aam Admi Party threatened to approach the Supreme Court over issues associated with political representatives “lying” in affidavits and official records. Among those caught in as a collateral damage was Goa’s PWD minister Sudin Dhavalikar who was accused by the party of submitting bogus graduation degrees to election authorities.

Following the revelation–with alleged copies of Zeliang’s allegedly “failed” BA marksheet going around social media–youths have not taken kindly that the CM himself as bantering to Nagaland’s already corruption- riddled system. “Politics doesn’t need education but he shouldn’t have lied in affidavits. They are leaders and their actions give a wrong message to the people,” said M Thapa, a Dimapur youth.

The Nagaland Pradesh Congress Committee also ridiculed the Chief Minister’s alleged falsification of educational records in affidavits. The media cell of the Indian National Congress unit said that as per the complaint, the Chief Minister claimed to have graduated from Kohima Arts College in 1979 (Nagaland Legislative Assembly record) and 1980 (election affidavit of 2013). “However, according to RTI information attached with the complaint, he had failed miserably in all subjects in 1979 and had no record of appearing BA exams in 1980,” the NPCC said. The opposition has demanded that the governor of the state institute an inquiry committee to verify the affidavit submitted by Zeliang in Form-26 and other relevant documents. The opposition party’s emphasis on “failed miserably” was not lost on anyone.

The court stated in the order (in verbatim) “The records showed that Tadotui Zeliang appeared in BA exam in 1979, bearing Roll No 598, but failed in all subjects. In 1980, there is no record showing TR Zeliang having appeared BA exam under NEHU. Further, the records showed that Taditui Zeliang has been enrolled as student of NEHU in the year 1975-76, bearing registration No. A0004 and signed by him on the record register on 4/9/1975.”

“As such, I am satisfied that as per the provisions of Section 469 (b) (2) and Section 473 of CrPC, this Court’s inclined to take cognizance of the alleged offence and in the interest of justice, the question of limitation period does not arise,” the judge stated.

“Therefore, summon is hereby issued to the accused person to appear in person before this Court on January 7, 2016.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

..



guys MUST WATCH arnab ripping JNU turds. never seen him so pissed off...
...goosies .. !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Congress, AAP hell bent on breaking India. 
These scum bags are just part of the rotten system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

NSA Ajit Doval, RSS top brass attend AAP leader Kumar Vishwas's birthday party - The Economic Times 

Doval


----------



## Roybot

magudi said:


> NSA Ajit Doval, RSS top brass attend AAP leader Kumar Vishwas's birthday party - The Economic Times
> 
> Doval



I fell like they are going to expose the backers of AAP very soon. Kejriwal should be counting his days.


----------



## rational

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697451911302111232

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Roybot

eowyn said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> guys MUST WATCH arnab ripping JNU turds. never seen him so pissed off...
> ...goosies .. !!!



 Damn, although its funny to see him telling grown as people off like this on televison.


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Why would the NSA be sent for this?:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697028157283520513


What's your guess?

Imagine Doval attending somebody's bday party.Try this ...lol 


magudi said:


> NSA Ajit Doval, RSS top brass attend AAP leader Kumar Vishwas's birthday party - The Economic Times
> 
> Doval


----------



## Jason bourne

Ye lo


----------



## Roybot

Major setback for CPI(M), top leader taken into custody for RSS leader's murder | The News Minute

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## noksss

1) Yesterday Sensex tanked 807 points due to poor performance of banking sector stocks. Led by SBI, most of the PSU banks had to write off close to a total of Rs. 1.14 lac crores (about USD 20 billion) as bad loans from many corporates inorder to restructure and recapitalise them.

This is another surgery needed in banking sector especially the PSUs which had recklessly lent money to big corporates during the UPA regime, like how Mallya's Rs.7000 crore loan was given for Kingfisher airlines.

*Yet Mr. Rahul Gandhi calls this a suit-boot ka sarkaar!*


2) The hostel room rent at JNU is apparently Rs. 11 per month, annual fee is Rs. 219 per year. Mess bills are subsidised.

*The Great Indian Tax-Payer! Subsidizing Sedition and Encouraging Treason Since 1947!*

The Frustrated Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

| Video | Delhi Police releases Hafiz Saeed's tweets backing activities in JNU | India Videos | - India Today


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @MaheishGirri's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698158808208531456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

In Bihar, two BJP leaders killed in 12 hours - Times of India


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Abingdonboy said:


>


Illogical satire by cartoonist. Comparing a political issue with unfortunate death of IA soldier doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Roybot

*Ex-Soldiers Threaten To Return Degrees Over ‘Anti- National Activities' In JNU: 10 Points*

JNU Student Leader Arrested, 8 Others Barred From Academic Activities: 10 Points

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Roybot said:


> *Ex-Soldiers Threaten To Return Degrees Over ‘Anti- National Activities' In JNU: 10 Points*
> 
> JNU Student Leader Arrested, 8 Others Barred From Academic Activities: 10 Points


Meanwhile, rahul gandhi is looking to fish in these troubled waters. He has already come out with a statement supporting JNU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Sky lord said:


> Meanwhile, rahul gandhi is looking to fish in these troubled waters. He has already come out with a statement supporting JNU.



If these kind of anti India slogans are termed as part of free speech den rape should very well termed as freedom of expression.. Just bomb that university down to ground and term it as terrorist incident..let that hooligans celebrate that too..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

I thought this video deserves more audience...





@thesolar65 @SrNair @kurup @acetophenol @Brahmaputra Mail @utraash @Rain Man @Robinhood Pandey

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Levina said:


> I thought this video deserves more audience...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @thesolar65 @SrNair @kurup @acetophenol @Brahmaputra Mail @utraash @Rain Man @Robinhood Pandey


  JNU's a vacation spot for freeloaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Levina said:


> I thought this video deserves more audience...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @thesolar65 @SrNair @kurup @acetophenol @Brahmaputra Mail @utraash @Rain Man @Robinhood Pandey



This time ultra retard liberals in JNU is totally trapped .
It was timing that created all these adverse conditions .

A brave soldier from North Karnataka voluntered for toughest job to protect this nation and he faced night mare in Siachen for 6 days under the 25 feet ice then even couldnt reunion with his family again and became a brave memory forever.
He sacrificed his life for this nation and now we have some amul babies in JNU that only knows shouting for anti India slogans and pro Pakistan slogans.

Yechury can cry and whine but GoI are not going to spare them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

SrNair said:


> Yechury can cry and whine but GoI are not going to spare them.


It's not just Yechury...I saw Kejriwal b*tching about Modi on Twitter.
I mean seriously?? Is that all he can do???






But despite this Kejriwal might win another election in Delhi 
because my Delhite freinds tell me, they get W&E at much cheaper rates and that they are satisfied with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

Levina said:


> It's not just Yechury...I saw Kejriwal b*tching about Modi on Twitter.
> I mean seriously?? Is that all he can do???
> View attachment 293710
> 
> 
> 
> But despite this Kejriwal might win another election in Delhi
> because my Delhite freinds tell me, they get W&E at much cheaper rates and that they are satisfied with him.



Keijrirwal's revolution will remain in Delhi .He is working under the security of Centre .His idea is not practical when it comes to the entire India .The day when he takes the reign of a state in India he will definitely face a fate like that ours Ommen Chandy 

We Indians always interested in more services with less expense .Mr Kejiriwal is trying that luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Levina said:


> I thought this video deserves more audience...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @thesolar65 @SrNair @kurup @acetophenol @Brahmaputra Mail @utraash @Rain Man @Robinhood Pandey


@arp2041
Watch this video.
Do you still think I will support those anti-nationals???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

The Three Magic Words:


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> The Three Magic Words:




Mere sare posts delete kar diye Mod ne


----------



## Parul

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Mere sare posts delete kar diye Mod ne



 I thought you may have deleted them. The more the self Proclaimed Sufi-Socalist Posts, the more he exposes himself. In past, I used to Ignore all his Post and will start doing it henceforth. 

His eyes sees everything from lenses of Religion - Koi Cure nahi hai iska.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> I thought you may have deleted them. The more the self Proclaimed Sufi-Socalist Posts, the more he exposes himself. In past, I used to Ignore all his Post and will start doing it henceforth.
> 
> His eyes sees everything from lenses of Religion - Koi Cure nahi hai iska.



I will not ignore him i will continue to haunt him. Now i know how to shut him up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Mere sare posts delete kar diye Mod ne


Yeah...so I see. Too bad! I think it is that lucknowi guy that does this, he follows the little red twerp around and cleans up after him. He used to behave a little better when joe shearer was here. Joe used to hand him positive ratings like cookies and that seemed to keep him under control....now totally gone crazy again!

Actually someone should complain about this nexus between the red twerp and the lucknowi twerp.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sky lord said:


> Yeah...so I see. Too bad! I think it is that lucknowi guy that does this, he follows the little red twerp around and cleans up after him. He used to behave a little better when joe shearer was here. Joe used to hand him positive ratings like cookies and that seemed to keep him under control....now totally gone crazy again!
> 
> Actually someone should complain about this nexus between the red twerp and the lucknowi twerp.



Nah, that guy cant delete any posts. Only mods can do it.

Joe was anti BJP/sangh but wasnt anti India.

This red turd needs to be put in his place and now i know how 

Hit where it hurts most.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Nah, that guy cant delete any posts. Only mods can do it.
> 
> Joe was anti BJP/sangh but wasnt anti India.
> 
> This red turd needs to be put in his place and now i know how
> 
> Hit where it hurts most.


Yeah..I miss Joe and vsdoc even spectre got himself banned. Sad situation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Robinhood Pandey said:


> I will not ignore him i will continue to haunt him. Now i know how to shut him up.



Best of luck in your quest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

Levina said:


> It's not just Yechury...I saw Kejriwal b*tching about Modi on Twitter.
> I mean seriously?? Is that all he can do???
> View attachment 293710
> 
> 
> 
> But despite this Kejriwal might win another election in Delhi
> because my Delhite freinds tell me, they get W&E at much cheaper rates and that they are satisfied with him.


Not like that.. But his traditional voters belongs to that mentioned category... He has very stronghold in the pockets of Delhi where lower to middle income group live. 
Rest Delhi wala like me curse him like anything....



Parul said:


>


His team is extremely good in propaganda mechanics.... I am noticing his volunteers are sharing his " Ek saal Bemisaal" all over fb shamelessly....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sky lord said:


> Yeah..I miss Joe and vsdoc even spectre got himself banned. Sad situation!



Same Mod banned me for calling him a hypocrite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> I am noticing his volunteers are sharing his " Ek saal Bemisaal" all over fb shamelessly



It's upsetting. Once upon a time I supported the meteoric rise of AAP. Now it appears to be farcical with same kind of C-grade political leaders like those who lead Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Over 7 lakh families covered under 'Punjab Jodo' campaign: AAP | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> Over 7 lakh families covered under 'Punjab Jodo' campaign: AAP | Business Standard News



Bai Ji, Kida? Long time, no see?


----------



## Prometheus

Parul said:


> Bai Ji, Kida? Long time, no see?



hey.....i m good .....howz u?


----------



## utraash

Levina said:


> It's upsetting. Once upon a time I supported the meteoric rise of AAP. Now it appears to be farcical with same kind of C-grade political leaders like those who lead Congress.


Unfortunately I too supported this lunatic till he ran away in his last stint. 
He is worse than c grade politicians & I have already debated this on fb with my close friend who happen to be his die hard supporter... They are not ready to believe that his one year tenure was less than "Bemisaal" ..... 
All hail to his injected stupidity....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress leaderaddresses Afzal Guru as 'Ji' - Video | The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> Over 7 lakh families covered under 'Punjab Jodo' campaign: AAP | Business Standard News




vote for amrinder in punjab man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

'Does Rahul Gandhi Want Partition?' 5 Quotes From Amit Shah's Blog


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699270803284578304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699270168334077952

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

'Terror Link' Possible In JNU Row, Write Police: 10 Developments | Delhi NYOOOZ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nik141993

Here the clown IB talking about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> Congress leaderaddresses Afzal Guru as 'Ji' - Video | The Times of India



Digvijay singh addressed Osama Bin laden as Osama Ji do you expect anything better from the Congress Bastards who will shamelessly politicized Ishrat Jahan, Batla House encounter and many more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul




----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699488088246988800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699482540898275330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699482736893923328

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699490350243532800

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699490350243532800



Watch yesterday's newshour


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Watch yesterday's newshour


Saba Naqvi one?


----------



## Levina

@Abingdonboy @anant_s 
I thought this is an interesting article. 
@Razia Sultana I heard you mention SIMI on the forum recently, and the co-incidence is that the article mentions it too. AuT and IS 're discussed in detail. 
Most of the articles on this website are written by ex-army men. 
Didn't know where to post it so I'm posting it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

BJP worker Sujith (27) hacked to death by CPI(M) goons at his home in Kannur Dist. Parents and brother are critically injured ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Saba Naqvi one?



Yes


----------



## Parul

Danger In India:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Yes


watched it, arnab did took her to cleaners but she is too shameful i doubt it had any effect on her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

NDA wins 7 out of 12 seats in bypolls, PM Modi says 'victory of politics of development' - Times of India



Parul said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

Siddaramaiah Suffers Blow In Karnataka, BJP Wins 2 Seats In Assembly Bypolls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

As expected not a single post on this thread about BJP goons beating up journalists etc. 

So let me break the tradition and give you this tolerant, nationalistic and patriotic MLA from BJP. Will there be any action against this elected official? Would his party take any disciplinary action? Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## IndoCarib

jaunty said:


> As expected not a single post on this thread about BJP goons beating up journalists etc.
> 
> So let me break the tradition and give you this tolerant, nationalistic and patriotic MLA from BJP. Will there be any action against this elected official? Would his party take any disciplinary action? Your guess is as good as mine.


 
That is what I would have done too. Ameeque Jamai, the CPI activist was shouting 'Pakistan jindabad' outside the court. But Mr. Sharma being a lawmaker should have restrained himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

jaunty said:


> As expected not a single post on this thread about BJP goons beating up journalists etc.
> 
> So let me break the tradition and give you this tolerant, nationalistic and patriotic MLA from BJP. Will there be any action against this elected official? Would his party take any disciplinary action? Your guess is as good as mine.



Here let me give you a more balanced coverage of what happened with students and journalists. Kindly go through the TL of this person for further details. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699198546302504960

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

jaunty said:


> As expected not a single post on this thread about BJP goons beating up journalists etc.
> 
> So let me break the tradition and give you this tolerant, nationalistic and patriotic MLA from BJP. Will there be any action against this elected official? Would his party take any disciplinary action? Your guess is as good as mine.



Hey, guess what, following tradition, we did not even post about journalists routinely killed in Secular States like Uttar Pradesh and Bihar. Wonder why you did not think of breaking your silence then. Are you saying your secular conscience gets pricked only when anti-national Pakistan lovers are beaten up?

Another Journalist Killed In Uttar Pradesh Opposition Slams Government

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699623179279400965


----------



## nik141993

Pro Pakistani & azadi for Kashmir & Manipur slogan raised in secular WB university

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

On JNU protest...worth reading

One day in Soviet Russia, a parrot flies over a village squawking loudly: 'The Soviet Union is shit! Death to the Communist Party!'. The KGB is rapidly informed, and they start to investigate who owns a parrot in the area. They find out that there is only one parrot owner in the area, so they go and knock on his door.

KGB agents: Hi, do you own a parrot? Man: Yes I do. KGB agents: Could we see it? Man: Certainly, please come in.

They walk in and follow the man to the kitchen. He takes his parrot out of the freezer. The parrot is shivering but still alive.

The startled KGB agents ask: Parrot, what are your views on communism and the Soviet Union? The parrot answers: Long live the Soviet Union, long live the Communist Party!

The KGB agents do not quite know what to make of the fact that the man kept the parrot in the freezer, but since it says nothing controversial they decide to leave it at that.

Once they're gone, the man turns to his parrot and says: One day in Siberia and you have changed your tune Comrade.....!

Let us put our parrots in the glacier!




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Levina @Parul @ranjeet @nair @GURU DUTT

PS: these days tagging someone and hoping she/he gets notification is like that old Bon Jovi song _living on a prayer_.
Still...

Reactions: Like Like:
 12


----------



## IndoCarib

The 'left' virus spreads

Kolkata: Jadavpur University students shout 'anti-India' slogans

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> The 'left' virus spreads
> 
> Kolkata: Jadavpur University students shout 'anti-India' slogans



More like surfacing

TIMES NOW - Timeline Photos | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

anant_s said:


> Let us put our parrots in the glacier!


Lol
Let's make it Siachen glacier. 



anant_s said:


> View attachment 294174


Democracy is taken for granted in our country. Ppl think they have absolute freedom of speech and forget the fact that with every right comes a duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Hackers deface JNU website's library page to protest anti-India slogans - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Good move by JNU workers union, let these rats feed on their own shit. 

*JNU कर्मचारी संघ ने देशद्रोही छात्रों को खाना देना और होस्टलों की सफाई बन्द की*

New Delhi-Feb-16,2016(abtaknews.com)जहाँ एक तरफ JNU के उच्च शिक्षित(??) वामपंथी विचारधारा वाले प्रोफ़ेसर देशद्रोही छात्रों के बचाव में खुलेआम आ गए हैं…वहीं दूसरी तरफ JNU कर्मचारी संघ के सदस्य भी अब खुलकर सामने आ गए हैं कि देशद्रोही छात्रों की पहचान उजागर करके उन्हें विवि से बर्खास्त किया जाए… इनकी देशभक्ति को सलाम… इनका कहना है कि जब तक देशद्रोहियों पर कार्रवाई नहीं होती तब तक मेस में खाना बनाना बन्द, होस्टलों की सफाई बन्द जैसे आव्हान किए जाएँगे…JNU की छवि खराब करने वाले सभी छात्रों-छात्राओं को पहचाना जाएगा, और उनका गांधीवादी पद्धति से बहिष्कार किया जाएगा. इसके बाद JNU के आसपास स्थित कालोनियों एवं बस्तियों में मकान मालिकों को जागरूक करने का अभियान चलाया जाएगा, कि जो-जो JNU के वामपंथी छात्र (देश विरोधी नारा लगते है व् ‪पाकिस्थान‬ ‪जिंदाबाद‬ बोलते है) वहाँ कमरा लेकर रह रहे हैं, उन सभी की गहन जाँच कर और संदिग्ध पाए जाने पर उनसे तत्काल मकान खाली करवाने हेतु आग्रह किया जायेंगा.उच्च शिक्षित “प्रगतिशील” ‪‎वामपंथी‬ प्रोफेसरों से तो ये ‪‎JNU‬ के ‪देशभक्त‬ ‪कर्मचारी‬ ज्यादा समझदार निकले…
JNU कर्मचारी संघ ने देशद्रोही छात्रों को खाना देना और होस्टलों की सफाई बन्द की | AbTak News



Levina said:


> Democracy is taken for granted in our country. Ppl think they have absolute freedom of speech and forget the fact that with every right comes a duty.


Nope only secular and left libtard believe only they have a monopoly on free speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Nope only secular and left libtard believe only they have a monopoly on free speech.


What about the centrists??? 
Just curious.


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> What about the centrists???
> Just curious.


Is prajati ke pakshi sansar se vilupat ho chuke hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Is prajati ke pakshi sansar se vilupat ho chuke hai.


Toh me Shayad Bhoot hu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba

Levina said:


> Toh me Shayad Bhoot hu.



Nahi aap confused hain

Cough cough

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Pumba said:


> Nahi aap confused hain
> 
> Cough cough


Goshhhhh!!!
Not again. 
I like your avatars, sometimes you're an angry bird, and at other times PUMBBBBA. 
So I guess you're more confused than I am.


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> Toh me Shayad Bhoot hu.


 Amawasya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Amawasya


Huh???
Full moon- poornima!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> Huh???
> Full moon- poornima!!!


went for a more scarier version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Pumba said:


> Pumba is a deception.


Hehe
As if I didn't know.


----------



## 45'22'

Is bar kisko ungli kiya @Pumba


----------



## anant_s

& meanwhile after stupendous display by our Under 19 cricket team recently, another gem of a performance by our Young leader (Under 50) 






Kisi ne sach hi kaha hai:
When Life gives you Rahul, make it Dravid not Gandhi

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jaunty

anant_s said:


> On JNU protest...worth reading
> 
> One day in Soviet Russia, a parrot flies over a village squawking loudly: 'The Soviet Union is shit! Death to the Communist Party!'. The KGB is rapidly informed, and they start to investigate who owns a parrot in the area. They find out that there is only one parrot owner in the area, so they go and knock on his door.
> 
> KGB agents: Hi, do you own a parrot? Man: Yes I do. KGB agents: Could we see it? Man: Certainly, please come in.
> 
> They walk in and follow the man to the kitchen. He takes his parrot out of the freezer. The parrot is shivering but still alive.
> 
> The startled KGB agents ask: Parrot, what are your views on communism and the Soviet Union? The parrot answers: Long live the Soviet Union, long live the Communist Party!
> 
> The KGB agents do not quite know what to make of the fact that the man kept the parrot in the freezer, but since it says nothing controversial they decide to leave it at that.
> 
> Once they're gone, the man turns to his parrot and says: One day in Siberia and you have changed your tune Comrade.....!
> 
> Let us put our parrots in the glacier!
> View attachment 294173



That's a brilliant policy if the goal is to become Soviet Union.

Meanwhile Swamyji wants to shutdown JNU for 4 months. 



anant_s said:


> View attachment 294194



Ha ha that's funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

It started in Film Institute Pune. Then it was IIT Madras, then Hyderabad University and now JNU.

This is another planned campaign like Award Wapsi and Beef fest that actually started in May 2014.

When Smriti Irani was made Minister HRD after she almost threatened to take Amethi away from Gandhis and continues to do so

*TFI*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Champions of free speech mum when NSA was slapped on Kamlesh Tiwari for his comments against proh Mo (peace be upon myself) 

Also mum when half of UP assembly sprung up in session demanding his death for the same

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Razia Sultana

Levina said:


> @Abingdonboy @anant_s
> I thought this is an interesting article.
> @Razia Sultana I heard you mention SIMI on the forum recently, and the co-incidence is that the article mentions it too. AuT and IS 're discussed in detail.
> Most of the articles on this website are written by ex-army men.
> Didn't know where to post it so I'm posting it here.


I was aware about the SIMI boys holding closed door meetings in hostel rooms but I came to know the details about it when teenagers from my village became members of SIMI and I extracted them their agenda. This was the generation which went to Madrassa instead of govt. school. These boys who considered salman, shahrukh, aamir as their childhood idols and aped their styles suddenly found beard, skull cap and pajamas fashionable. SIMI was radicalizing them.
The mushroom growth of wahabi madrasas are a dangerous sign. In Pakistan they were the breeding ground for TTP. In India they are not as bad as TTP but no one is checking them instead right wing politicians are using it to radicalize others. Creating rival radicals is even more dangerous and definitely not a solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Shocking to see the way people & parties dividing this beautiful nation........ After memon, what is next? Kasab???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

nair said:


> Shocking to see the way people & parties dividing this beautiful nation........ After memon, what is next? Kasab???




You need to ask yourself whose dividing who 

If we were to do a roll call of bureaucrats, journalists, artists, translators, writers, activists, professors, vice chancellors, heads of important institutions, and politicians,JNU would have a fair share of the leading members of these groups. It is not for nothing that in the last two years the heads of the Intelligence Bureau, Research and Analysis Wing, Central Bureau of Investigation, and the Foreign and Cabinet Secretaries have been from JNU. They do not look like anti-nationals to me. So where does all this ‘anti-national university’ stuff come from? What I have presented are the facts. Will those who have benefited from JNU please speak up in its defence?

Ask any of them what JNU gave them, and they will tell you it broadened their perspective, introduced them to ideas, even dissenting ones, prepared them for competition, gave them self-confidence, and fired them up with the making of a just India. It made them realise that dissent could be a virtue. In addition, JNU gave them networks. Anyone who understands success will know that networks are as important for success as merit and scholarship. That is why the Ivy League universities in the U.S., and Oxbridge in the U.K., and the Indian Institutes of Management and Indian Institutes of Technology in India have the reach they enjoy within state and society.

In addition to opportunity, self-confidence, personality development, and networks, JNU also gave a student perspective about the nature of the world, not just in terms of the global order, but also in terms of the structures of power, dynamics of society, drivers of change, and aspirations of citizens. We learnt how peasants became citizens. We learnt how elite capture was a problem for democracy. These ideas enriched our public discourse. At JNU we produced and reproduced the idea of an India that was inclusive, anti-discriminatory, gender-just, environmentally sustainable, artistically creative, cosmopolitan and socially redistributive.

There were many things wrong with JNU. For example, the liberal persuasion was not allowed the space it should have been given by the Stalinist Left. The political spectrum was wide but it could have been wider. Analytical thinking was feeble, and ideological camps gave protection to the less capable. But it was possible to question these ideological hegemonies. To dissent, experiment, collaborate, this is the signature of JNU. Debate was polemical but it was peaceful. There was no violence. By providing personnel to the civil services, academic institutions, civil society organisations, and media, JNU has been a significant incubator for the task of nation-building.

In addition to being an incubator of personnel to the state and civil society, JNU has also been an incubator of dissenting ideas. For a nation to cope with the pressures of modernity and the challenges of globalisation it needs to have an army of intellectuals who can prepare the nation for this new world that is upon us. It needs to engage with these new ideas. Go to a seminar in JNU, and you will be delighted by the intensity of the questions and the earnestness of the search for answers. It is one of the few places in the country where interdisciplinarity is a habit and where conversations between aestheticians and political scientists do not raise an eyebrow. Nor do dialogues between the cosmologies of the East and of the West.

A cosmopolitan university is a precious resource, for it continuously feeds the public sphere with questions and answers, with challenges to accepted truths and alternative readings of canonical texts. This is under threat today. Censorship of ideas and social relationships is being demanded by outsiders to the idea of JNU. It is not the proper role of the university to attempt to shield individuals from ideas and opinions they find unwelcome, disagreeable and even deeply offensive… Concerns about civility and mutual respect can never be used as justification for closing off discussion about ideas, however offensive. This represents the idea of JNU. Let us protect it from the hecklers who are knocking at the door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Razia Sultana said:


> The mushroom growth of wahabi madrasas are a dangerous sign.


KSA sponsored wahabi madrasas are on rise in India. For once, I want oil prices to drop so that countries like KSA are forced to stop financing such madrasas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699860837859663872
Sedition case against owl

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> vote for amrinder in punjab man




he is a joker


----------



## magudi

Levina said:


> KSA sponsored wahabi madrasas are on rise in India. For once, I want oil prices to drop so that countries like KSA are forced to stop financing such madrasas.




Do you have any idea what you're talking about. Wahab is just another name for Allah. Wahabbism doesn't lead to extremism or organised crime 

Wahabbi mosques that first denounce ISIS and carry out rallies against it, haven't seen any other groups doing the same. 

Sure they have a bit stricter social norms - they're against dargah/grave worship and most sufi traditions but that's stuff for a scholarly theological debate. 

Salafis have been forefront in fighting radicalisation. Hell salafi scholars even denounce rebellions to avoid unnecessary bloodshed 

FYI top wahabi scholars on IS

SHAYKH ABDULLAAH AL-BUKHAAREE DEMOLISHES THE STATEMENT OF AL-KALBANI THAT I.S.I.S. ARE AN OFFSHOOT OF SALAFIYYAH - Masjid Tawheed wa Sunnah



Article: ISIS (Dawaa'esh) Are Bloodthirsty Murderers by Shaykh Muhammad ibn Ramzaan al-Haajiree


Salafi Centre of Manchester » Statements of the Salafi Scholars against ISIS [The Khawaarij of Syria and Iraq]


----------



## indianBong

Hipocrisy of Indian communist

0) Mother of all hipocrisy. Abuse USA/UK 24x7 for being capitalist nations but then as soon as u get oppertinity pack ur bags and settle in USA/UK/West (e.g Arundhati roy, Amartya sen and many more). None settle in China/cuba

1) an organisation which is based on ideology of Maoism names itself as "Democratic" students union (DSU in JNU). Heights of Irony

2) Indian communists belive communism "liberates" people forgetting the fact that biggest attrocities in history were done by communist regime on its own people.

3) they demand "absolute" freedom of speech, when in a free country.Whereas no socialist/communist states around the world allowed even basic freedom of speech to its inhabitants (e.g facebook, google banned in china). Ask them who were Stazi, Gestapo, NKVD, Cheka. This is biggest hipocrisy.

4) they want to break India and "liberate" kashmir/manipur/bengal etc. Fools forgot how communist states around the world annexed neighbouring countries. (Afghanistan by USSR, Tibet by China etc) which they support

5) They want students to be allowed free speech (even if against Nation). They have forgotten Tiananmen square massacre by communist china (which they support overwhelmly) 

6) They called APJ Abdul Kalam "Bomb Daddy". But overwhemly support North Korean nuclear missile program.

7) Socialists call religious leaders (Jesus, Ramkrishna, prophet Muhammad) as murderers but forgets the name Mao, Stalin, Pol Pot, Che, Hitler. (Infact i have met many who shamelessly defends stalin, pol pot, mao)

8) Never cries for Sikh Riot Victims.

9) None of the communist states were a democratic states. And power flowed "from barrel of guns" (Mao). Yet they demand "Absolute" democratic rights (i.e to do whatever they want). Heck even indian maoist are known to kill people who speaks against them.

10) in history worst cases of human rights violation were done under communist regimes. Yet they become champions of human rights for "rapist", "antinationals" , and other criminals. Innocent individuals and army jawans don't have any rights for them.

Hipocrisy and Propaganda is the biggest weapon for communist regimes. But comrades you have to understand that people don't eat grass. You can fool them once but as u see communist regimes have been wiped out by common people. Leaving behind few parasites.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaunty

As someone who supported Modi in the 2014 elections and defended him until recently, I have to reluctantly and very sadly admit that perhaps people who were apprehensive about his election were right and I was wrong. His govt is taking the country towards an irreversible polarization and anarchy, and it is not even 2 years into his term. @Bang Galore thoughts?


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699896142281113600
One year on: Muslim voters disillusioned with AAP, feel they were trashed like 'used tissue paper' - Firstpost

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Perhaps the only thing more vexatious than the farce being enacted on the campus of the Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) are the columns in defence of the rabble-rousers. Despite several videos surfacing that clearly show slogans not only expressing sympathy for a man, Indian courts , including the apex one , have repeatedly declared a terrorist but also calling for the Balkanisation and destruction of India, the Indian chatterati have rushed to lambast the government for taking excessive measures against the rabble-rousers.

The crux of the debate lies in that the government sees the slogans raised as seditious while India's esteemed quill slingers believe that even seditious speech should be allowed in a liberal democracy. There is no denying that the government has been typically ham-handed and half-hearted in its response to the situation but that does not nullify the merit of their position. Whether the actions and words of the agitators amounts to sedition is something the courts can decide; prima facie, the police think they have a good case and it is worth bearing in mind that there is multi-partisan support in India for an amendment passed by the university's namesake that introduced limitations to the freedom of expression.

Be that as it may, it has been asserted that sedition laws have no place in a liberal democracy. The United States, a favourite example among copy-paste intelligentsia, has been highlighted as an example, particularly the landmark Brandenburg versus Ohio decision. Yet sedition remains on the law books and has gained the company of other laws such as the Patriot Act. Of course, Washington remains a pastmaster in anukula shastra: the Authorisation to Use Military Force (AUMF), extraordinary rendition, and enhanced interrogation are but the latest in a long history of convenient judicial mechanisms that allow the US government some latitude in its operations despite the spirit of the freedoms enshrined in the Bill of Rights.
BJP MLA OP Sharma assaulting CPI-M activist in Patiala House Court Complex on Monday. PTIBJP MLA OP Sharma assaulting CPI-M activist in Patiala House Court Complex on Monday. PTI

However, the United States and Europe do not share the same historical experience as India and have grown to have different priorities and values. Singapore serves as a better model for India culturally as well as juridically. In two recent cases, the Southeast Asian city-state has indicated that freedom of expression is not a primary right but one subject to public order considerations. India's first amendment seems to indicate the same. Singaporean law does not look for intent but for "seditious tendency" in an act, its primary concern being the stability of racial and religious relations. Whatever textbook Indian idealists may dream from, these issues have plagued the Indian polity since independence as well.
One retort to the arrests has been to ask if the Indian state is so weak as to feel threatened by an uncouth bunch of provocateurs. This example of vacuous intellectualism is a victim of its own historical revisionism. It is not the Indian state that is threatened but the Indian nation, an important aspect, some would say, of modern nation-state couplings. There is a legitimate discussion to be had, despite gaining independence, whether the Indian nation-building project was completed. The machinery of a modern state was easy to continue or copy and impose, but the country's identity has remained fractured. At least since independence, if not earlier, minority rights has become code for taking potshots at the vast Hindu majority. Only the majority marriage customs were tampered with; only their religious and educational institutions were liable to be taken over by the government, and only their sentiments were impervious to injury. Worse, any vocalisation of these grievances was tantamount to 'saffron' fascism.

Speech expressing sympathy for enemies of the Indian nation (and state) assault that inchoate identity, especially so because that enmity is founded upon religious difference to which political hatred is only an extension. Nowhere is this connection clearer than over Kashmir, whose secession some of the crowd at JNU are alleged to have supported. The rootless cosmopolitan affect some Leftists like to feign is a luxury of only mature and stable nations as the events of the late 19th and early 20th centuries show us.

The purpose of the gathering at JNU was to provoke a reaction from the government. If the mob had truly wished to honour an executed terrorist, there were plenty of ways to do so quietly — a vigil, a few speeches in an auditorium, perhaps even a film showing the excesses of the big bad Indian state. That was not what the provocateurs did for that was not their intent. They wanted to anger and in that, they succeeded brilliantly. This is not a new technique of the anti-establishmentarians, though one would be forgiven thinking so given how the Bharatiya Janata Party and its affiliates always fall into the same trap. Beef-eating festivals are a popular way of goading the majority Hindu population. Enjoyed by millions in the privacy of their homes and easily available in restaurants across India, Hindus are baited into overreaction by advertising special festivals to consume the meat. The support of Afzal Guru fits the same pattern.

Just a couple of months ago, the media's ersatz intellectuals wondered if India was growing more intolerant. The fact is, however, that the country has been too tolerant of intolerance for too long. For all the taunting of the majority, even a superficial slight to a minority is met with the full force of media sanctimony and/or riots. Successive Congress governments pampered the minority voting bloc and an impressive network of academics, NGOs, and others was developed that dominated the public sphere. Whether it is the advent of social media or something else, this commanding position has experienced a serious pushback recently. Political commentary has experienced a pendulum effect and as is customary, seen a few excesses by virtue of the zeal of newcomers to the game. The angry reaction to the instigation at JNU is just that, a refusal to cede ground to political miscreants without contest. The government's actions against the chief culprits has met with at least as much applause as opprobrium, with some urging an even more stringent follow-through. The commotion in the news studios is caused by the political Right's new-found voice.

For those willing to step back and allow themselves a sardonic chuckle, the media's amnesia about the police assault on protesters and hecklers at JNU in 2005 during the unveiling of a statue of Nehru by then prime minister Manmohan Singh will provide some tart lightness. And of course, that the provocateurs are now seeking protection from the same state that they wish destroyed is a delicious irony all in itself.

Govt response to JNU is no overreaction: Truth is India has been too tolerant of intolerance for too long - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

Tension in Jadavpur over tearing posters of RADICALS - Bengali News


Guys please watch this complete video.... Todays scene at Jadavpur Universtity in Kolkata

I am proud to call myself a Bengali Nationalist today.... 

The pro-Indian students (who outnumber the commies/ antinational jihadists of yesterday's march in Jadavpur University 9 to 1) today raised slogans 'Bharat Mata ki Jai" "Gali Gali me shor hai Bharat desh Humara hai" and thrashed and tore apart pro-Jihadists banners and posters


BTW the first poster that they are removing says something like "Hindu Terrorists etc etc" 


They should have punched the jihady lady and her friends when they were stopping them from raising pro-India slogans

@ranjeet @magudi @Marxist @Levina @Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Marxist

Asianet C fore Survey predicts 3-5 seats and 18% vote share for BJP in kerala ,They predict LDF victory (77-82 seats)...Last two times (aruvikkara bypoll and LS poll) BJP performed much better than the survey predictions by the same channel ...Another intresting factor is BJP around 28% ezhava and 29% nair votes ,Which is higher compared to Congress ,Will post more details later











@mooppan They predict X'ian polorasation in favour of Congress ,But they will lose good percentage of muslim votes to LDF ,So your f chrisislamic or jehadi-crusader nexus is splitting

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

jaunty said:


> As someone who supported Modi in the 2014 elections and defended him until recently, I have to reluctantly and very sadly admit that perhaps people who were apprehensive about his election were right and I was wrong. His govt is taking the country towards an irreversible polarization and anarchy, and it is not even 2 years into his term. @Bang Galore thoughts?



I agree with you Polarisation is happening as we speak, but it is happening for good. The Leftist scum needs to be crushed right now



Tridibans said:


> Tension in Jadavpur over tearing posters of RADICALS - Bengali News
> 
> 
> Guys please watch this complete video.... Todays scene at Jadavpur Universtity in Kolkata
> 
> I am proud to call myself a Bengali Nationalist today....
> 
> The pro-Indian students (who outnumber the commies/ antinational jihadists of yesterday's march in Jadavpur University 9 to 1) today raised slogans 'Bharat Mata ki Jai" "Gali Gali me shor hai Bharat desh Humara hai" and thrashed and tore apart pro-Jihadists banners and posters
> 
> 
> BTW the first poster that they are removing says something like "Hindu Terrorists etc etc"
> 
> 
> They should have punched the jihady lady and her friends when they were stopping them from raising pro-India slogans
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi @Marxist @Levina @Nair saab



Proud of my Bengali Brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Echo_419 said:


> I agree with you Polarisation is happening as we speak, but it is happening for good. The Leftist scum needs to be crushed right now



I am sorry, I supported Modi for his development agenda. He did not tell me that his goal was to create a majoritarian fascist state. I don't want India to be a Hindu version of Pakistan. I can't support that and I am not a leftist/communist. At the same time I acknowledge that the so called "secular parties" of India have been running a minority appeasement policy for decades. But I don't see a right wing Hindu rashtra to be a solution to that. That is even more dangerous.


----------



## magudi

Tridibans said:


> Tension in Jadavpur over tearing posters of RADICALS - Bengali News
> 
> 
> Guys please watch this complete video.... Todays scene at Jadavpur Universtity in Kolkata
> 
> I am proud to call myself a Bengali Nationalist today....
> 
> The pro-Indian students (who outnumber the commies/ antinational jihadists of yesterday's march in Jadavpur University 9 to 1) today raised slogans 'Bharat Mata ki Jai" "Gali Gali me shor hai Bharat desh Humara hai" and thrashed and tore apart pro-Jihadists banners and posters
> 
> 
> BTW the first poster that they are removing says something like "Hindu Terrorists etc etc"
> 
> 
> They should have punched the jihady lady and her friends when they were stopping them from raising pro-India slogans
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi @Marxist @Levina @Nair saab



Proud of those sisters fighting Brahminical Fascism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

jaunty said:


> As someone who supported Modi in the 2014 elections and defended him until recently, I have to reluctantly and very sadly admit that perhaps people who were apprehensive about his election were right and I was wrong. His govt is taking the country towards an irreversible polarization and anarchy, and it is not even 2 years into his term. @Bang Galore thoughts?



can u plz elaborate, how Modi govt is taking country towards polarization ?


----------



## IndoCarib

jaunty said:


> I am sorry, I supported Modi for his development agenda. He did not tell me that his goal was to *create a majoritarian fascist state*. I don't want India to be a *Hindu version of Pakistan*. I can't support that and I am not a leftist/communist. At the same time I acknowledge that the so called "secular parties" of India have been running a minority appeasement policy for decades. But I don't see a *right wing Hindu rashtra* to be a solution to that. That is even more dangerous.


 
India will not be a majoritarian fascist sate or Hindu rastra simply because Modi will not let it be. But if the 'secular' parties you 'always' supported come back to power, India is on track to be ISIS like Jihadi state. I hope you dont mind that!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

Left Student politics turned a poor guy from begusarai into this.These things were always present at JNU & some sections of DU as well but still sedition should be restricted to armed revolt against the country atleast the People know the real problem of dissent ,it stretches not only against govt but to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Pumba said:


> can u plz elaborate, how Modi govt is taking country towards polarization ?


Dont you know? Modi caused Partition.... He created Jinnah.... He ordered direct action day.... remember 1984? He was there tooo.... 1988 Bhagalpur... 1967 Gujarat.... He is everywhere.

These days... he is polarizing USA/ Europe/ Israel, Australia `

People like @jaunty will remember 1 dead Akhlaq in Dadri for many many years but will forget the above all....

When Gujarat happened, he was a few months old CM.... after that for 12 years Gujarat under him did not see a single communal incident... but no he is polarizing

BTW Gujarat is such a state where under Congress (google it if you don't believe me) riots used to occur every 2 years... 1967, 1969, 1988 etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Watch Arnab Goswami Exposing the Hypocrisy of So Called Liberal Presstitute Saba Naqvi - VIDEO - Satyameva Jayate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

jaunty said:


> I am sorry, I supported Modi for his development agenda. He did not tell me that his goal was to create a majoritarian fascist state. I don't want India to be a Hindu version of Pakistan. I can't support that and I am not a leftist/communist. At the same time I acknowledge that the so called "secular parties" of India have been running a minority appeasement policy for decades. But I don't see a right wing Hindu rashtra to be a solution to that. That is even more dangerous.




A simple question to you...

Under Congress... the so called "secular" party you would like to vote in.... 1000s died in 1947, 1948, Kashmiri Pandits in J&K, Assamese Bengalis in Assam at the hands of Bodos (surprise surprise Bodos are not Hindus), 1984 sikhs, 1993 Mumbai, 1988 Bhagalpur so on and so forth.... A grand total of perhaps close to a lakh people have died in communal clashes under them

Give me the answer. How many died under 'polarising Modi' ? Yeah 1 dead man in Dadri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

jaunty said:


> I am sorry, I supported Modi for his development agenda. He did not tell me that his goal was to create a majoritarian fascist state. I don't want India to be a Hindu version of Pakistan. I can't support that and I am not a leftist/communist. At the same time I acknowledge that the so called "secular parties" of India have been running a minority appeasement policy for decades. But I don't see a right wing Hindu rashtra to be a solution to that. That is even more dangerous.



who said I support the creation of a Hindu Fascist state, my agenda is development too, but that does not mean the Right will forget the crimes committed by the Left over the people of India. Just check what happened in Bengal during the Commie rule or what is happening now in Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba

jaunty said:


> It is not about cheating. Go and watch his videos on youtube. He is someone with communist ideologies, which I personally don't endorse. He is staunchly against RSS and its student wing ABVP. But one thing he is not, that is anti national. He was arrested because he was a political opponent of ABVP. It is a case of central govt interfering in student politics to spread their rw ideology. They did not even arrest the guys who were actually shouting the slogans, because most of them were Kashmiris and right now they are in a process to form an alliance with PDP.


So Jaunty bhai, what you have to sayabout this video ?
What Kanhaiya is demainding and from who ?


lightoftruth said:


> Left Student politics turned a poor guy from begusarai into this.These things were always present at JNU & some sections of DU as well but still sedition should be restricted to armed revolt against the country atleast the People know the real problem of dissent ,it stretches not only against govt but to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

The tolerant and liberal UPA times ...

Binayak Sen among six charged with sedition in 2010 - The Hindu

Arundhati Roy faces arrest over Kashmir remark | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Tridibans said:


> Dont you know? Modi caused Partition.... He created Jinnah.... He ordered direct action day.... remember 1984? He was there tooo.... 1988 Bhagalpur... 1967 Gujarat.... He is everywhere.
> 
> These days... he is polarizing USA/ Europe/ Israel, Australia `
> 
> People like @jaunty will remember 1 dead Akhlaq in Dadri for many many years but will forget the above all....
> 
> When Gujarat happened, he was a few months old CM.... after that for 12 years Gujarat under him did not see a single communal incident... but no he is polarizing
> 
> BTW Gujarat is such a state where under Congress (google it if you don't believe me) riots used to occur every 2 years... 1967, 1969, 1988 etc etc.



I will hold my judgement till he puts an explaination. let him answer first 



IndoCarib said:


> The tolerent and liberal UPA times ...
> 
> Binayak Sen among six charged with sedition in 2010 - The Hindu
> 
> Arundhati Roy faces arrest over Kashmir remark | World news | The Guardian



What we are witnessing is a clear case of political blackmailing. From award wapsi to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

@Tridibans @IndoCarib @Echo_419

If you ask me Modi has fullfiled his destiny - anti hindus have been roted out for good.RaGa won't be PM anytime soon - no power for maino.Even if a coalition manages to defeat Modi in 2019 Cong will still remain a secondary player- Kejri is an agnostic but not anti Hindu neither is Nitish even Mulayam is a closet Hindutvawadi .Down south TRS does appease Muslims for votes but not anti Hindu.TDP neutral , Amma doesn't care.Only anti hindus left are TMC and commies

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

lightoftruth said:


> Left Student politics turned a poor guy from begusarai into this.These things were always present at JNU & some sections of DU as well but still sedition should be restricted to armed revolt against the country atleast the People know the real problem of dissent ,it stretches not only against govt but to the country.



Nope the guy is from a Marxist background, his father is one too. Also Begusarai is a bastion of Marxism

Begusarai, the Leningrad of Bihar, where Left is still a force to reckon with - IBNLive


----------



## Pumba

magudi said:


> @Tridibans @IndoCarib @Echo_419
> 
> If you ask me Modi has fullfiled his destiny - anti hindus have been roted out for good.RaGa won't be PM anytime soon - no power for maino.Even if a coalition manages to defeat Modi in 2019 Cong will still remain a secondary player- Kejri is an agnostic but not anti Hindu neither is Nitish even Mulayam is a closet Hindutvawadi .Down south TRS does appease Muslims for votes but not anti Hindu.TDP neutral , Amma doesn't care.Only anti hindus left are TMC and commies



The more vocal and supportive people are for incidents like JNU the more exposed they stand. Good for us in long term

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

magudi said:


> @Tridibans @IndoCarib @Echo_419
> 
> If you ask me Modi has fullfiled his destiny - anti hindus have been roted out for good.RaGa won't be PM anytime soon - no power for maino.Even if a coalition manages to defeat Modi in 2019 Cong will still remain a secondary player- Kejri is an agnostic but not anti Hindu neither is Nitish even Mulayam is a closet Hindutvawadi .Down south TRS does appease Muslims for votes but not anti Hindu.TDP neutral , Amma doesn't care.Only anti hindus left are TMC and commies




A simple fact..... BJP is coming to power in 2019  Will explain in details tomorrow....

To have an non-NDA govt. in 2019, BJP has to have less than 175 seats..... impossible if you ask me

Especially when even after all shots have been fired, BJD are still non-aligned (read proxy NDA) and talks are on with AIADMK for TN assemble alliance 

Worst case scenario will be BJP gets 200 odd seats and allies help it reach 280 odd..... Just analyse Bihar and Delhi.... BJP is still 25% VS in Bihar .... In Delhi, it managed 38% even when Kejri was at his peal ... so all is not lost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> @Tridibans @IndoCarib @Echo_419
> 
> If you ask me Modi has fullfiled his destiny - anti hindus have been roted out for good.RaGa won't be PM anytime soon - no power for maino.Even if a coalition manages to defeat Modi in 2019 Cong will still remain a secondary player- Kejri is an agnostic but not anti Hindu neither is Nitish even Mulayam is a closet Hindutvawadi .Down south TRS does appease Muslims for votes but not anti Hindu.TDP neutral , Amma doesn't care.Only anti hindus left are TMC and commies


 
When all these players you mentioned come together and form anti modi alliance and get to form the next govt, then they have no option to but be antihindu


----------



## lightoftruth

Roybot said:


> Nope the guy is from a Marxist background, his father is one too. Also Begusarai is a bastion of Marxism
> 
> Begusarai, the Leningrad of Bihar, where Left is still a force to reckon with - IBNLive



Still ,guy is bound to be freed by courts, police is trying to turn him against others(kashmiri's) to link them to hurriyat ,sedition law is very difficult to be proven it requires direct link between his speech and violence spread.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Rajasthan BJP MLA calls Rahul Gandhi a traitor, says he should be hanged | india | Hindustan Times


----------



## Roybot

jaunty said:


> I am sorry, I supported Modi for his development agenda. He did not tell me that his goal was to create a majoritarian fascist state. I don't want India to be a Hindu version of Pakistan. I can't support that and I am not a leftist/communist. At the same time I acknowledge that the so called "secular parties" of India have been running a minority appeasment policy for decades. But I don't see a right wing Hindu oa to be a solution to that. That is even more dangerous.



That's the picture the opposition is trying to paint, that India is getting polarized under BJP and Modi, doesn't make it true. Were people not arrested on sedition charges during Congress's rule , were there no communal riots in Congress's rule, were there no student protests during Congress's rule? What exactly has changed in India post 2014.

Its not the government, rather the people who are speaking up and taking a tough stand. This whole JNU issue and outrage that followed was very spontaneous and essentially fanned up by common people using social media as a platform. People have a right to feel outraged don't they? And if the people have a grievance, a genuine grievance, the Government will have to step in, otherwise the opposition will accuse them of not taking action! Damned if they do, and damned if they don't.

BJP was voted in for a reason right? Yes Modi fought the election on the development plank, but he has been delivering on that front has he not? But development wasn't the only reason he was voted in for, now was it? As you mentioned earlier people were sick and tired of the minority appeasement policy of the successive Congress governments, the majority wanted their voice to be heard and they gave Modi the mandate. I mean its not like he is misusing that mandate to oppress people or anything. These leftist scum did raise anti India slogans, and that according to the law of the land is a punishable offence. What exactly has the Government done wrong here which would made you fault them?

If there is anyone to blame for the polarization of the society, its the Congressis and the Leftists, what you are seeing today is just the backlash. Enough is enough, we have tolerated these parasites for more than half a century, why should we anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Pumba

Roybot said:


> That's the picture the opposition is trying to paint, that India is getting polarized under BJP and Modi, doesn't make it true. Were people not arrested on sedition charges during Congress's rule , were there no communal riots in Congress's rule, were there no student protests during Congress's rule? What exactly has changed in India post 2014.
> 
> Its not the government, rather the people who are speaking up and taking a tough stand. This whole JNU issue and outrage that followed was very spontaneous and essentially fanned up by common people using social media as a platform. People have a right to feel outraged don't they? And if the people have a grievance, a genuine grievance, the Government will have to step in, otherwise the opposition will accuse them of not taking action! Damned if they do, and damned if they don't.
> 
> BJP was voted in for a reason right? Yes Modi fought the election on the development plank, but he has been delivering on that front has he not? But development wasn't the only reason he was voted in for, now was it? As you mentioned earlier people were sick and tired of the minority appeasement policy of the successive Congress governments, the majority wanted their voice to be heard and they gave Modi the mandate. I mean its not like he is misusing that mandate to oppress people or anything. These leftist scum did raise anti India slogans, and that according to the law of the land is a punishable offence. What exactly has the Government done wrong here which would made you fault them?
> 
> If there is anyone to blame for the polarization of the society, its the Congressis and the Leftists, what you are seeing today is just the backlash. Enough is enough, we have tolerated these parasites for more than half a century, why should we anymore.



He raised a good point in the other thread that no action is taken against umar khalid or any other kashmirir student because bjpdoes not want to spoil its relation with PDP while kanhaiya was arrested immediately because he is anti ABVP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Pumba said:


> He raised a good point in the other thread that no action is taken against umar khalid or any other kashmirir student because bjpdoes not want to spoil its relation with PDP while kanhaiya was arrested immediately because he is anti ABVP.



Umar Khalid is not a Kashmiri. Kanhaiya was arrested because he was the leader, rest will be arrested soon.

@jaunty

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

Pumba said:


> He raised a good point in the other thread that no action is taken against umar khalid or any other kashmirir student because *bjpdoes not want to spoil its relation with PDP* while kanhaiya was arrested immediately because he is anti ABVP.


 
Again that is the Congress's version of the story. I think Kanhaiya was arrested because he is the student leader who called for the Afzhal event. Umar Khalid is next.

Delhi police search for more students in JNU sedition row - Livemint

Delhi police chief B.S. Bassi said his officers were searching for other students who took part in the rally at the prestigious Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) in the capital.

“Many people participated in the rally that day. *We have identified the ring leaders and a search is on to find them.* I am confident they will be arrested soon,” Bassi, who has defended Kumar’s arrest, told reporters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba

Roybot said:


> Umar Khalid is not a Kashmiri. Kanhaiya was arrested because he was the leader, rest will be arrested soon.
> 
> @jaunty


Ok but why only kanhaiya why not umar khalid ? Both should be slapped with sedition no



IndoCarib said:


> Again that is the Congress's version of the story. I think Kanhaiya was arrested because he is the student leader who called for the Afzhal event. Umar Khalid is next.
> 
> Delhi police search for more students in JNU sedition row - Livemint
> 
> Delhi police chief B.S. Bassi said his officers were searching for other students who took part in the rally at the prestigious Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) in the capital.
> 
> “Many people participated in the rally that day. *We have identified the ring leaders and a search is on to find them.* I am confident they will be arrested soon,” Bassi, who has defended Kumar’s arrest, told reporters


Almost 8 days man. Dont you think its a bit late considering how fast kanhaiya was arrested.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*The masks have fallen off the likes of Rajdeep and Barkha. *

*Why Indian media is against Arnab but India isn’t*

ndian media’s dislike for Arnab Goswami, Times Now’s thundering Editor is well known. There have been many subtle media campaigns by channels like NDTV and CNN-IBN (e.g.s sense over sensationalism) trying to counter Arnab’s style of vociferous, over the top news anchoring. The reason till now was simple: Arnab just got much better TRPs. Much, much better.

Now, Indian media-persons have found a new reason to hate Arnab, and hate him viciously: He was one of the few anchors, and thus Times Now was one of the few TV news channels, to take a strong stance against the JNU anti-nationals. Every other channel took much much softer stands against the JNU sloganeering. Their stands, were clear from their editors’ tweets:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698174783700148225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698787090423799809
But Arnab went the other way. Every day his panel discussion was about trashing all such arguments in favour of the slogans like “Bharat Ki Barbaadi” and “Bharat tere tukde honge”. His video which slammed Umar Khalid and gang has been viral on social media for days. 

Why did he do it? Arnab Goswami is a hard character to judge.

Is he a BJP supporter? Not if you see his relentless tirade (perhaps the strongest) against Sushma Swaraj during the Lalit Modi issue.

Is he a “Right-Winger” who is not necessarily with BJP, but more with the cause? His debates questioning the practices of barring women in Hindu temples ought to suggest he is not.

Is he then a “Nationalist”, for taking up a pro-India stance in every debate which gives him a chance to do so? (e.g.s every debate with Pakistan on the other side). Probably.

One might very well argue that he is just TRP hungry and hence he chooses to be a “nationalist”, and to an extent that might be true. But studying his stances across debates, no one can say he is not a “nationalist”.

And that’s what has irked many from his fraternity. Take a look at one of the “sly” tweets by his colleague Barkha Dutt, after his anti anti-nationals stand was clear:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699312862938865664
The likes of Barkha were shocked. They suddenly realised how Arnab had beaten them completely. What the TRP ratings had been saying for long, was now much more visible. And this was caused them to raise the pitch against Arnab.

Soon, came the utterly shameful alleged attack on journalists by the Patiala court lawyers and a BJP MLA O P Sharma. Violence against anyone can never be excused, even less so by lawmakers and law practitioners. The left liberal media was deeply uncomfortable in holding these debates over the JNU issue because they couldn’t openly slam JNU and yet they couldn’t back them fully either. These lawless lawyers provided the perfect escape route for this section of the media. Once the incident at Patiala House played out, the narrative in these channels changed from JNU sloganeering to Lawless lawyers and attack on media. 

While the likes of Barkha Dutt, Nidhi Razdan, Rajdeep Sardesai changed their debate direction, Arnab held on to his old stance of anti anti-nationals. This further incensed the Left Liberal group. Eventually, Arnab even skipped the solidarity rally taken out by media persons, against the lawless lawyers. Apparently Arnab was attending to his ailing father, but such nuances are lost on “moral compass” wielding journalists:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699611524126539776
And now, thanks to all the above escalations, things have reached to a hilarious situation where Leftist rags are suggesting people should Boycott Arnab. Of course, till a few months back boycotts were “communal” (read Boycott Dilwale).

What did this result in? A hashtag: #IndiaWithArnab, which was trending at number 1 on Twitter. 





And guess who were using this hashtag? “Bhakts”, or right-wingers, who have abused Arnab in the past (and will surely abuse in the future too). In fact even as they were trending this hashtag, Arnab was reportedly bashing BJP. So what explains this?

*Arnab is with India, hence India is with Arnab stupid!* As I had said in a tweet earlier, the “Bhakti” of the “Bhakts” lies with India and whoever/whatever they perceive, at that moment, to be beneficial to India. And Arnab fits that criteria. He may go anti-BJP, anti-Hinduism, anti-Right Wing very soon, but the so called “Bhakts” will support him when he takes up the cause of the nation.

What should the Left Liberal media draw out of this entire episode? They have lost the pulse of the nation completely. This is reflected in multiple interactions but they just refuse to see this. Their TRPs are falling, their twitter mentions are almost always filled by abuse. Now they are getting abused by lawyers in person! Abuse is wrong (although it is covered under Freedom of Expression), but the Leftist media-persons need to introspect why are they getting this abuse.

Talk to any average India, see your whatsapp groups, most people are incensed about the anti-national slogans in JNU. On the other hand the likes of Rajdeep and Barkha have tried their best to defend the accused. And the public also knows that these defences are not from their love for free speech. Sagarika has openly batted for restrictions on free speech in the past, Barkha has sued bloggers. Most glaringly, these so called crusaders of free speech were silent when Kamlesh Tiwari was arrested and charged with NSA. These are just positions taken by these star anchors to suit their ideological biases. And now, the average Indian is slowly waking upto this.

Arnab Goswami may still be a “nationalist” by convenience, convenience which high TRPs afford him, and that mask is yet to fall, but the masks have fallen off the likes of Rajdeep and Barkha. 

Why Indian media is against Arnab but India isn’t

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## IndoCarib

Pumba said:


> Ok but why only kanhaiya why not umar khalid ? Both should be slapped with sedition no
> 
> 
> Almost 8 days man. Dont you think its a bit late considering how fast kanhaiya was arrested.


 
that is the question we are asking too.

Delhi Police report blames 'wanted' Umar Khalid for Afzal Guru event at JNU

But if he was arrested first, things would have taken a communal color and media would have gone into a frenzy.


----------



## Levina

Tridibans said:


> Tension in Jadavpur over tearing posters of RADICALS - Bengali News
> 
> 
> Guys please watch this complete video.... Todays scene at Jadavpur Universtity in Kolkata
> 
> I am proud to call myself a Bengali Nationalist today....
> 
> The pro-Indian students (who outnumber the commies/ antinational jihadists of yesterday's march in Jadavpur University 9 to 1) today raised slogans 'Bharat Mata ki Jai" "Gali Gali me shor hai Bharat desh Humara hai" and thrashed and tore apart pro-Jihadists banners and posters
> 
> 
> BTW the first poster that they are removing says something like "Hindu Terrorists etc etc"
> 
> 
> They should have punched the jihady lady and her friends when they were stopping them from raising pro-India slogans
> 
> @ranjeet @magudi @Marxist @Levina @Nair saab


Hats off to them.
It's high time the moderates woke up from their slumber in support of their nation, or get ready to become the next Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Pumba said:


> Ok but why only kanhaiya why not umar khalid ? Both should be slapped with sedition no
> 
> 
> Almost 8 days man. Dont you think its a bit late considering how fast kanhaiya was arrested.



Muslim ko pakarte to communal kehlate, OBC-SC se kisi ko pakarte to anti-Dalit, so why not start with a forward caste Hindu, no one will have anything to say, oh wait nah now they are trying to portray it as anti-poor since Kanhaiya father is a poor farmer.

Jokes aside, him being the student union president and being actively involved, was held responsbile for this. Umar Khalid and a few others have also gone missing and the police is looking for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Pumba said:


> Ok but why only kanhaiya why not umar khalid ? Both should be slapped with sedition no
> 
> 
> Almost 8 days man. Dont you think its a bit late considering how fast kanhaiya was arrested.




Isn't Khalid is on the run? so is 4 others whom kanhaiyya named, raids were conducted across the country. Also like Roybot said khalid not a kashmiri there's a video where he himself says he's not a Kashmiri but wants to fight for the freedom of Kashmiri and no Marxist can support Indian occupation of Kashmir

Don't get mislead by this kanhaiyya guys 'We're nationalists video' it was recorded on 10 Feb after he was involved in organizing previous day's anti india event (acc. to Delhi police) and realized things have gone out of his hand @Pumba

Don't get mislead by this kanhaiyya guys 'We're nationalists video' it was recorded on 10 Feb after he was involved in organizing previous day's anti india event (acc. to Delhi police) and realized things have gone out of his hand @Pumba

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

jaunty said:


> As someone who supported Modi in the 2014 elections and defended him until recently, I have to reluctantly and very sadly admit that perhaps people who were apprehensive about his election were right and I was wrong. His govt is taking the country towards an irreversible polarization and anarchy, and it is not even 2 years into his term. @Bang Galore thoughts?



Why have elections in the first place? Congress should be the default ruler of this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Razia Sultana

Levina said:


> KSA sponsored wahabi madrasas are on rise in India. For once, I want oil prices to drop so that countries like KSA are forced to stop financing such madrasas.


I doubt it will stop funding madrassas but falling crude prices are good for our economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba

Roybot said:


> Muslim ko pakarte to communal kehlate, OBC-SC se kisi ko pakarte to anti-Dalit, so why not start with a forward caste Hindu, no one will have anything to say, oh wait nah now they are trying to portray it as anti-poor since Kanhaiya father is a poor farmer.
> 
> Jokes aside, him being the student union president and being actively involved, was held responsbile for this. Umar Khalid and a few others have also gone missing and the police is looking for them.



I have stated before. This is a case of political blackmailing. And its backfiring big times.



ranjeet said:


> Why have elections in the first place? Congress should be the default ruler of this country.



People are not naives anymore. Congress or left are only exposing themseleves. Making BJP even more stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Pumba said:


> I have stated before. This is a case of political blackmailing. And its backfiring big times.
> 
> 
> 
> People are not naives anymore. Congress or left are only exposing themseleves. Making BJP even more stronger.



Its not really, anyways ignoring Arnabs high pitched voice, here's him tearing the likes of Sardesai a new one 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699993844851437568

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pumba

Roybot said:


> Its not really, anyways ignoring Arnabs high pitched voice, here's him tearing the likes of Sardesai a new one
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699993844851437568



Blackmailing by left.



Roybot said:


> Its not really, anyways ignoring Arnabs high pitched voice, here's him tearing the likes of Sardesai a new one
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699993844851437568



Sardesai needs a desi version of MSG treatment NRIs gave him.


----------



## Levina

Razia Sultana said:


> *I doubt it will stop funding madrassas *but falling crude prices are good for our economy.


Then they'll have to beg for funds....lolz
KSA has finally agreed to freeze oil output. Their arrogance has already costed them too much.
And you're right this help our economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Asianet C fore Survey predicts 3-5 seats and 18% vote share for BJP in kerala ,They predict LDF victory (77-82 seats)...Last two times (aruvikkara bypoll and LS poll) BJP performed much better than the survey predictions by the same channel ...Another intresting factor is BJP around 28% ezhava and 29% nair votes ,Which is higher compared to Congress ,Will post more details later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mooppan They predict X'ian polorasation in favour of Congress ,But they will lose good percentage of muslim votes to LDF ,So your f chrisislamic or jehadi-crusader nexus is splitting


okey,okey..a huge 3-5 seats(in a state with 54% Hindu population),that too with 18% vote share are big enough to form a government in Kerala..Hindu polarisation at its peak ,hehe..who is your next CM??..any discussions going on??...
looks like high time to pack my bags..


----------



## ranjeet

Kejriwal slipping a clean chit to Tytler.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Can anyone tell me why central govt has not found and arrested the main sloganeers/sedition chanters?

Its been long enough.

If this all part of some ploy by BJP to secure PDP alliance (I hope thats just a dirty rumour) then I will be mighty pissed that they are being sellouts too.

Dont arrest 1 or 2 side-artists and let the main on the ground vermin go free because they are Kashmiri or whatever.


----------



## Pumba

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal slipping a clean chit to Tytler.


Yehi to badlaav ki rajniti hai ji.



ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal slipping a clean chit to Tytler.


Yehi to badlaav ki rajniti hai ji.



Nilgiri said:


> Can anyone tell me why central govt has not found and arrested the main sloganeers/sedition chanters?
> 
> Its been long enough.
> 
> If this all part of some ploy by BJP to secure PDP alliance (I hope thats just a dirty rumour) then I will be mighty pissed that they are being sellouts too.
> 
> Dont arrest 1 or 2 side-artists and let the main on the ground vermin go free because they are Kashmiri or whatever.


Check last 2 pages , i have asked similar question . They ve been answered properly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Pumba said:


> Check last 2 pages , i have asked similar question . They ve been answered properly



OK thanks, lets wait and see I guess.

But looks like BJP Sambit Patra in the newshour debate was useless in explaining this clearly yet again. Guy should be replaced by someone like Nalin Kohli (always well aware of facts/events and on point and well spoken).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Nilgiri said:


> OK thanks, lets wait and see I guess.
> 
> But looks like BJP Sambit Patra in the newshour debate was useless in explaining this clearly yet again. Guy should be replaced by someone like Nalin Kohli (always well aware of facts/events and on point and well spoken).


I miss smriti irani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Nilgiri said:


> OK thanks, lets wait and see I guess.
> 
> But looks like BJP Sambit Patra in the newshour debate was useless in explaining this clearly yet again. Guy should be replaced by someone like Nalin Kohli (always well aware of facts/events and on point and well spoken).


Sanjay Kaul is much far better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> Sanjay Kaul is much far better.



True.

Im talking about who I'm seeing on the TV mostly these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> okey,okey..a huge 3-5 seats(in a state with 54% Hindu population),that too with 18% vote share are big enough to form a government in Kerala..Hindu polarisation at its peak ,hehe..who is your next CM??..any discussions going on??...
> looks like high time to pack my bags..



18% votes thats nearly 1/3 of total Hindu population is not a bad sign compared to 6% in last election ,This survey was conducted before Pro BJP factors like JNU controversy ,Bengal CPI(M)-Congress alliance or Understanding debate ...If this is the trend now, BJP have good possibility of crossing 20% vote share in may

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

How not to dress in and around delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> 18% votes thats nearly 1/3 of total Hindu population is not a bad sign compared to 6% in last election ,This survey was conducted before Pro BJP factors like JNU controversy ,Bengal CPI(M)-Congress alliance or Understanding debate ...If this is the trend now, BJP have good possibility of crossing 20% vote share in may




You think Bengal con-commie ally will have any impact on kerala? Because commies supported con even during UPA 1 didn't seem to have much effect


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> You think Bengal con-commie ally will have any impact on kerala? Because commies supported con even during UPA 1 didn't seem to have much effect



CPI(M) never shared power with congress in past ,all the time they gave external support or they were part of grand alliance by some regional party Now things are different Bengal commies want an open alliance with congis...Supporting UPA 1 or Congress- left partnership in other states were dubbed as an issue based support to keep communal forces away from Power ,and State BjP leadership failed to project this as an electoral issue .In kerala they are facing allegations helping each other in corruption cases ,sex scandals ,murders involving top leadership So an open alliance with congress in once Red fort will affect CPI(M) thats why Kerala State committee and Kerala member in PB and CC are opposing it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700187158921916417


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> @Tridibans @IndoCarib @Echo_419
> 
> If you ask me Modi has fullfiled his destiny - anti hindus have been roted out for good.RaGa won't be PM anytime soon - no power for maino.Even if a coalition manages to defeat Modi in 2019 Cong will still remain a secondary player- Kejri is an agnostic but not anti Hindu neither is Nitish even Mulayam is a closet Hindutvawadi .Down south TRS does appease Muslims for votes but not anti Hindu.TDP neutral , Amma doesn't care.Only anti hindus left are TMC and commies



Only a matter of time before we win this war 



Roybot said:


> Muslim ko pakarte to communal kehlate, OBC-SC se kisi ko pakarte to anti-Dalit, so why not start with a forward caste Hindu, no one will have anything to say, oh wait nah now they are trying to portray it as anti-poor since Kanhaiya father is a poor farmer.
> 
> Jokes aside, him being the student union president and being actively involved, was held responsbile for this. Umar Khalid and a few others have also gone missing and the police is looking for them.



Jokes aside, Kaniya/Lenin Kumar itna gareeb hai toh shouldn't he focus on his studies instead of Student Politics ?



Nilgiri said:


> Can anyone tell me why central govt has not found and arrested the main sloganeers/sedition chanters?
> 
> Its been long enough.
> 
> If this all part of some ploy by BJP to secure PDP alliance (I hope thats just a dirty rumour) then I will be mighty pissed that they are being sellouts too.
> 
> Dont arrest 1 or 2 side-artists and let the main on the ground vermin go free because they are Kashmiri or whatever.



I agree, time has arrived to punish these traitors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Pumba said:


> I miss smriti irani.


She's goooood.
Journos like BD also run out of arguments when interviewing Smriti Irani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Kerjiwal gets back to some real work. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700285837636980736

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nationalists raising the stake. Would be interesting to see who opposes this move.. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700288308241240064

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Indian audiences witnessed a scripted drama by David Headley, a felon-turned-approver in the November 26, 2008 terror attack on multiple targets in Mumbai. The contents per se were of little significance, but as a spectacle — an oral testimony through a video link answering questions nonchalantly put to him by an Indian prosecutor — it was certainly out of the ordinary. What many, however, do not realise is that what Headley said in his deposition may not be new or original, but what he concealed was vital.

Headley confirmed to Ujjwal Nikam, the public prosecutor, almost everything that was already in the public domain, viz. that he had changed his name from Daood Gilani to David Headley in 2006 to hide his Pakistani ancestry and pass off as a Westerner, and that he held a U.S. passport; that he had close connections to, and with, the Lashkar-e-Taiba (LeT) and Pakistan’s Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI); and that he had undergone several training courses in LeT camps and in Pakistan. He identified the three 26/11 handlers (Sajid Mir, Abu Qahafa and Abu Al Qama); and admitted to making at least eight visits to India, seven of them prior to the 26/11 attack and one thereafter.

Dissecting the deposition

Headley’s deposition also provided some verisimilitude to rumours circulating at the time that the LeT was planning another attack post-26/11. Again, in reply to a leading question from the prosecutor, Headley also identified Ishrat Jahan as a terrorist belonging to the LeT (since her death in a police encounter in Gujarat in 2004, there had been many attempts to portray her as an innocent victim). *Intelligence agencies, however, were aware that she was an LeT operative, and a key figure in a carefully planned LeT operation. The operational trail went from Pakistan to Dubai, Kochi, Kashmir and finally Ahmedabad. *Headley provided neither names nor any details regarding this operation. His sole reason for identifying Ishrat as an LeT operative, it would seem, was to give a propaganda advantage to the LeT. The most glaring omission in Headley’s deposition was his unwillingness to identify Sayed Zabiuddin Ansari alias Abu Jundal, currently languishing in an Indian prison.

The Headley deposition had little in terms of evidentiary value. It must not be equated with other ‘exposures’, such as those of Edward Snowden, the independent contractor employed by the U.S. National Security Agency. The value of Headley’s deposition lies partly in exposing to the world the extent of Pakistan’s perfidy and the workings of the Pakistani deep state but more significantly, it serves to remind us of something the world has tended to forget of late, viz. the 1980s-1990s Afghan jihad and the lasting impact it had on the spread of Islamist extremism. By attracting volunteers from around the Islamic world, it served as a take-off point for global jihad.

Reading between the lines of his testimony, Headley’s jihadi leanings are obvious. Answering one of Mr. Nikam’s questions, he identifies with jihad and the need to fight against enemies of Islam such as India. His jihadi belief was, no doubt, greatly strengthened during the years he spent in LeT and other training camps in Pakistan, but it would be a mistake to ignore the ‘Afghan effect’. Few international volunteers actually fought in Afghanistan; most worked, or remained, in Pakistan. From these volunteers have emerged several of today’s jihadis. History today is aware that among such elements was a pious young Saudi engineer, Osama bin Laden. Headley’s case is thus very instructive for us. Training camps that programmed Headley are well situated to produce many others to wage jihad against India.

Professor Christopher Andrew, who has written a landmark history of the British domestic counter-intelligence and security agency MI5, coined the term Historical Attention Span Deficit Disorder (HASDD) to describe the inability of today’s policymakers and intelligence specialists to situate any significant development within a broader historical context. He was speaking specifically about the world’s response to the emergence of transnational Islamist extremism as a security threat. In effect, what he suggested was that there is a general tendency to lose sight of what has transpired in the past. The Headley interlude is a reminder to us that we, as a nation, should not fall victim to HASDD.

A toxic triple agent

David Headley was one of an unusual and dangerous breed. At one level, he was ideological — a closet jihadi; at another, he was an agent for the U.S. Drug Enforcement Agency; and at yet another level, he was working for the LeT. He was much more than the quintessential double agent, a triple agent working for several masters at one and the same time. He was thus able to pave the way and provide an opening for one of the most serious terrorist attacks in recent years.

Headley’s role can be compared only with that of some of the more dangerous U.S. spies like Aldrich Ames, Robert Hanssen and the Walker Brothers. His actions as a triple agent demanded the strongest condemnation. The pardon by the Indian state appears highly unwarranted.

Headley is not finished yet. His plea bargain gives him an extended lease of life in the U.S. He has secured a pardon from prosecution from the Indian authorities. In return, he has neither provided any new insights nor any new leads. He has avoided mention of the many hidden moles he is certain to have left behind from his several visits to India. Identifying an already known Rahul Bhatt means little. Not an inkling has been given by him about the nature of the terrorist trail from Pakistan to Dubai to Ahmedabad and of the many links in this chain. Headley is significantly silent about the ‘Karachi Project’, by which disaffected Indian Muslims were inveigled into becoming part of the Indian Mujahideen.

Headley has, hence, covered his tracks effectively. It is thus possible that at a not-too- distant date he would be back in business — directly or by proxy. It takes several years to train an intelligence agent — especially one who can function autonomously and with proficiency in languages in use in the Islamic world. Headley fits this bill, and it is not unlikely that he may be released by U.S. authorities before his term is over, due to “reasons of state”.

Collaborative intelligence

There is meanwhile the mistaken belief that with the growth and spread of technology, all that is needed to improve intelligence is innovative application of technology. The human resource and the human agent are still the most vital ingredients of the intelligence machine. There is a great deal of solid work that has to be done, including penetration of targets and active surveillance, to succeed in an intelligence operation. The role of someone like Headley is hence crucial. In all this, technology can only be a valuable adjunct, and not a substitute for a human agent.

An inherent weakness in combating global terror at present is the absence of honest collaboration and cooperation among intelligence agencies the world over. What passes for cooperation today is an over-simplified framework of statements accompanied by limited follow-up actions. India was a victim of this kind of ‘faint-hearted’ cooperation in the case of the 26/11 attacks. The U.S., and to a lesser extent the U.K., had important information with them about a possible attack on Mumbai, having penetrated Zarar Shah’s computer. The U.S. possibly had more additional information via the Headley link, but seemed to play down his involvement with the LeT due to other ‘operational considerations’. The net result was that all the information available was not shared, and what was shared was inadequate to save the lives of over 160 people.

Terrorism is likely to be the world’s long-term intractable security problem. It is vitally important to use all the instruments available to achieve the objective of defeating terrorism. Compromising with terrorists and terror is not an option.

A final word. Between Headley and former Pakistan President Pervez Musharraf’s admission — that the ISI had been training Jaish-e-Mohammad and LeT militants — the dividing line between state and non-state cadres in Pakistan has been fully erased.

*(M.K. Narayanan is a former National Security Adviser* and former Governor of West Bengal.)

Keywords: David Headley, 26/11 attack, LeT, terrorism

The things Headley left unsaid... M.K. Narayanan writes on 26/11 attack - The Hindu

Der aaye durust aaye 

@Tridibans ye lo bhai proud to be mallu , mallu NSA finally spits it out when there are no maino strings pulling him from behind

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

JanjaWeed said:


> Nationalists raising the stake. Would be interesting to see who opposes this move..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700288308241240064


hehehe... libtards feel checkmated! Don't know how to react to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jason bourne

Omer khalids father was a simi chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> 18% votes thats nearly 1/3 of total Hindu population is not a bad sign compared to 6% in last election ,This survey was conducted before Pro BJP factors like JNU controversy ,Bengal CPI(M)-Congress alliance or Understanding debate ...If this is the trend now, BJP have good possibility of crossing 20% vote share in may


Wait at minute..
Who owns Asianet news??..Rajeev Chandrashekar??..
survey REJECTED...


----------



## Pumba

Lets spin some conspiracies now,

What if the lawyer who trashed Media persons and Kanhaiya were planted by congress or left to divert the attention. Lutyens didnt cover JNU anyway and now they got another topic to blabber about deviating from the actual thing.
by doing this left and the media nexus got the deviating topic and those lawyers got 2 days of fame on national media.
Win win for both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Hardik Badhai to Aaptards ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

JanjaWeed said:


> *The masks have fallen off the likes of Rajdeep and Barkha. *
> 
> *Why Indian media is against Arnab but India isn’t*
> 
> ndian media’s dislike for Arnab Goswami, Times Now’s thundering Editor is well known. There have been many subtle media campaigns by channels like NDTV and CNN-IBN (e.g.s sense over sensationalism) trying to counter Arnab’s style of vociferous, over the top news anchoring. The reason till now was simple: Arnab just got much better TRPs. Much, much better.
> 
> Now, Indian media-persons have found a new reason to hate Arnab, and hate him viciously: He was one of the few anchors, and thus Times Now was one of the few TV news channels, to take a strong stance against the JNU anti-nationals. Every other channel took much much softer stands against the JNU sloganeering. Their stands, were clear from their editors’ tweets:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698174783700148225
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698787090423799809
> But Arnab went the other way. Every day his panel discussion was about trashing all such arguments in favour of the slogans like “Bharat Ki Barbaadi” and “Bharat tere tukde honge”. His video which slammed Umar Khalid and gang has been viral on social media for days.
> 
> Why did he do it? Arnab Goswami is a hard character to judge.
> 
> Is he a BJP supporter? Not if you see his relentless tirade (perhaps the strongest) against Sushma Swaraj during the Lalit Modi issue.
> 
> Is he a “Right-Winger” who is not necessarily with BJP, but more with the cause? His debates questioning the practices of barring women in Hindu temples ought to suggest he is not.
> 
> Is he then a “Nationalist”, for taking up a pro-India stance in every debate which gives him a chance to do so? (e.g.s every debate with Pakistan on the other side). Probably.
> 
> One might very well argue that he is just TRP hungry and hence he chooses to be a “nationalist”, and to an extent that might be true. But studying his stances across debates, no one can say he is not a “nationalist”.
> 
> And that’s what has irked many from his fraternity. Take a look at one of the “sly” tweets by his colleague Barkha Dutt, after his anti anti-nationals stand was clear:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699312862938865664
> The likes of Barkha were shocked. They suddenly realised how Arnab had beaten them completely. What the TRP ratings had been saying for long, was now much more visible. And this was caused them to raise the pitch against Arnab.
> 
> Soon, came the utterly shameful alleged attack on journalists by the Patiala court lawyers and a BJP MLA O P Sharma. Violence against anyone can never be excused, even less so by lawmakers and law practitioners. The left liberal media was deeply uncomfortable in holding these debates over the JNU issue because they couldn’t openly slam JNU and yet they couldn’t back them fully either. These lawless lawyers provided the perfect escape route for this section of the media. Once the incident at Patiala House played out, the narrative in these channels changed from JNU sloganeering to Lawless lawyers and attack on media.
> 
> While the likes of Barkha Dutt, Nidhi Razdan, Rajdeep Sardesai changed their debate direction, Arnab held on to his old stance of anti anti-nationals. This further incensed the Left Liberal group. Eventually, Arnab even skipped the solidarity rally taken out by media persons, against the lawless lawyers. Apparently Arnab was attending to his ailing father, but such nuances are lost on “moral compass” wielding journalists:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699611524126539776
> And now, thanks to all the above escalations, things have reached to a hilarious situation where Leftist rags are suggesting people should Boycott Arnab. Of course, till a few months back boycotts were “communal” (read Boycott Dilwale).
> 
> What did this result in? A hashtag: #IndiaWithArnab, which was trending at number 1 on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess who were using this hashtag? “Bhakts”, or right-wingers, who have abused Arnab in the past (and will surely abuse in the future too). In fact even as they were trending this hashtag, Arnab was reportedly bashing BJP. So what explains this?
> 
> *Arnab is with India, hence India is with Arnab stupid!* As I had said in a tweet earlier, the “Bhakti” of the “Bhakts” lies with India and whoever/whatever they perceive, at that moment, to be beneficial to India. And Arnab fits that criteria. He may go anti-BJP, anti-Hinduism, anti-Right Wing very soon, but the so called “Bhakts” will support him when he takes up the cause of the nation.
> 
> What should the Left Liberal media draw out of this entire episode? They have lost the pulse of the nation completely. This is reflected in multiple interactions but they just refuse to see this. Their TRPs are falling, their twitter mentions are almost always filled by abuse. Now they are getting abused by lawyers in person! Abuse is wrong (although it is covered under Freedom of Expression), but the Leftist media-persons need to introspect why are they getting this abuse.
> 
> Talk to any average India, see your whatsapp groups, most people are incensed about the anti-national slogans in JNU. On the other hand the likes of Rajdeep and Barkha have tried their best to defend the accused. And the public also knows that these defences are not from their love for free speech. Sagarika has openly batted for restrictions on free speech in the past, Barkha has sued bloggers. Most glaringly, these so called crusaders of free speech were silent when Kamlesh Tiwari was arrested and charged with NSA. These are just positions taken by these star anchors to suit their ideological biases. And now, the average Indian is slowly waking upto this.
> 
> Arnab Goswami may still be a “nationalist” by convenience, convenience which high TRPs afford him, and that mask is yet to fall, but the masks have fallen off the likes of Rajdeep and Barkha.
> 
> Why Indian media is against Arnab but India isn’t




Good very good, may this enimity become more and more personal between these media personells. This divide will make sure atleast one of them will present the facts infront of us to expose the other.
This rivalry is really good for the common public

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Pumba said:


> Lets spin some conspiracies now,
> 
> What if the lawyer who trashed Media persons and Kanhaiya were planted by congress or left to divert the attention. Lutyens didnt cover JNU anyway and now they got another topic to blabber about deviating from the actual thing.
> by doing this left and the media nexus got the deviating topic and those lawyers got 2 days of fame on national media.
> Win win for both.


Let me add my own conspiracy theory. All liberal & leftist media are cross with Arnab & TimesNow for not taking part in the protest march lead by 'you know who' & for exposing anti-nationals! What happens next day? Lawyers particularly look for TimesNow reporters & beat them up! There's a tweet by Pallavi Joshi from CNN-IBN mocking timesnow & asking how does it feel. When I pointed out to her that this could have been pre-planned by leftists & left leaning media to teach a lesson to timesnow & Arnab.. she deleted that tweet & blocked me!

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> That's the picture the opposition is trying to paint, that India is getting polarized under BJP and Modi, doesn't make it true. Were people not arrested on sedition charges during Congress's rule , were there no communal riots in Congress's rule, were there no student protests during Congress's rule? What exactly has changed in India post 2014.
> 
> Its not the government, rather the people who are speaking up and taking a tough stand. This whole JNU issue and outrage that followed was very spontaneous and essentially fanned up by common people using social media as a platform. People have a right to feel outraged don't they? And if the people have a grievance, a genuine grievance, the Government will have to step in, otherwise the opposition will accuse them of not taking action! Damned if they do, and damned if they don't.
> 
> BJP was voted in for a reason right? Yes Modi fought the election on the development plank, but he has been delivering on that front has he not? But development wasn't the only reason he was voted in for, now was it? As you mentioned earlier people were sick and tired of the minority appeasement policy of the successive Congress governments, the majority wanted their voice to be heard and they gave Modi the mandate. I mean its not like he is misusing that mandate to oppress people or anything. These leftist scum did raise anti India slogans, and that according to the law of the land is a punishable offence. What exactly has the Government done wrong here which would made you fault them?
> 
> If there is anyone to blame for the polarization of the society, its the Congressis and the Leftists, what you are seeing today is just the backlash. Enough is enough, we have tolerated these parasites for more than half a century, why should we anymore.




Usual whataboutery! 

Let me give you an analogy. Suppose you are driving on the wrong side of the road and you see a truck coming your way, what do you do? You quickly move to the right side. You don't go off road to compensate your earlier mistake. That is precisely what's happening today. And no, it is not all media creation, I have a brain to analyze things on my own. I am not really a supporter of any political party as you might have noticed in the last 5-6 years and I was also actively supporting Modi on this very forum 2 years ago. But I feel really disappointed at how things have turned out. I am sure that there are people who are delighted by it but I am not in that group.



ranjeet said:


> Why have elections in the first place? Congress should be the default ruler of this country.



Convenient excuse. Congress' misrule wouldn't stop me from criticizing Modi govt's wrong actions. That is not a shield as far as I am concerned.



IndoCarib said:


> India will not be a majoritarian fascist sate or Hindu rastra simply because Modi will not let it be. But if the 'secular' parties you 'always' supported come back to power, India is on track to be ISIS like Jihadi state. I hope you dont mind that!



Now that you have established that I am a Congress supporter why don't you go ahead and do the honorable thing and label me as an anti-national too?



Echo_419 said:


> who said I support the creation of a Hindu Fascist state, my agenda is development too, but that does not mean the Right will forget the crimes committed by the Left over the people of India. Just check what happened in Bengal during the Commie rule or what is happening now in Kerala.



I know you don't and that is why I am actually bothering to reply to you. BJP's pseudo-nationalism is not an answer to Congress' or left's pseudo-secularism. Two wrongs don't make a right and all that. I certainly don't like to see lawyers from the ruling party acting like hooligans with impunity, MLAs beating people up in the national capital, police blatanly being misused etc. Now the answer to that would be some other incident that happened it Kerela. But here is the thing, I was not supporting communists in Kerela or Bengal. I had high expectations from the Modi govt and they let me down. If you think I am alone in this you are hugely mistaken. This PDF BJP bubble does not give you right picture. I know at least 5-6 people in real life who voted for Modi and would now think twice. Go to reddit and check the India page and see how disappointed people are in general, you might even want to label them anti-national later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

jaunty said:


> Usual whataboutery!
> 
> Let me give you an analogy. Suppose you are driving on the wrong side of the road and you see a truck coming your way, what do you do? You quickly move to the right side. You don't go off road to compensate your earlier mistake. That is precisely what's happening today. And no, it is not all media creation, I have a brain to analyze things on my own. I am not really a supporter of any political party as you might have noticed in the last 5-6 years and I was also actively supporting Modi on this very forum 2 years ago. But I feel really disappointed at how things have turned out. I am sure that there are people who are delighted by it but I am not in that group.
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient excuse. Congress' misrule wouldn't stop me from criticizing Modi govt's wrong actions. That is not a shield as far as I am concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have established that I am a Congress supporter why don't you go ahead and do the honorable thing and label me as an anti-national too?



U ignored the questions posted by me


----------



## IndoCarib

3 ABVP members resign over Govt's way of tackling JNU row

Gives you a fair idea which ideological side is more balanced and tolerant. However, no JNU student or faculty has yet distanced themselves from Umar Khalid and the gang. They only demand unconditional release of the arrested students.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jaunty said:


> Convenient excuse. Congress' misrule wouldn't stop me from criticizing Modi govt's wrong actions. That is not a shield as far as I am concerned.



Taking action against people who raised anti india slogans is wrong? Is this what you are criticizing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jaunty said:


> Usual whataboutery!
> 
> 
> I know you don't and that is why I am actually bothering to reply to you. BJP's pseudo-nationalism is not an answer to Congress' or left's pseudo-secularism. Two wrongs don't make a right and all that. I certainly don't like to see lawyers from the ruling party acting like hooligans with impunity, MLAs beating people up in the national capital, police blatanly being misused etc. Now the answer to that would be some other incident that happened it Kerela. But here is the thing, I was not supporting communists in Kerela or Bengal. I had high expectations from the Modi govt and they let me down. If you think I am alone in this you are hugely mistaken. This PDF BJP bubble does not give you right picture. I know at least 5-6 people in real life who voted for Modi and would now think twice. Go to reddit and check the India page and see how disappointed people are in general, you might even want to label them anti-national later.



Extreme right as a replacement of the Left will be like replacing Stalin with Hitler and ideally, I would want that a moderate Right crushing the Leftist Scum in India.However, I would also like Ellen Page to marry me & have a fleet of Supercars.We don't always get what we want we, supporting the BJP & it's Right wing allies is the best bet of the Indian Right. Make no mistakes the same people who are crying "freedom of speech" will crush all other opinions with an iron fist as soon as they get back into power with the help of their proxies. Churchill once said that if the devil turns on Hitler, he will, at least, make a favorable mention of hell in the house of commons(I don't exactly remember the quote). I only care about 2 things right now, the economy & the eradication of the Leftist ecosystem. Mr Modi is doing that, though i agree economy requires a little more boldness

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Wait at minute..
> Who owns Asianet news??..Rajeev Chandrashekar??..
> survey REJECTED...



Its your freedom to accept or reject it,but the reason you pointed is stupid ...Survey was done by C-fore Asianet presented it ....If you look Asianets past it was the only Channel Boycotted by state bjp for months ,They have lot of leftists and former SFi leaders in their editor board and Reporters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

some more gloomy news coming from the tyrant govt

PM Modis Make In India Racks Up $222 Billion in Pledges – NDTV Profit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> Let me add my own conspiracy theory. All liberal & leftist media are cross with Arnab & TimesNow for not taking part in the protest march lead by 'you know who' & for exposing anti-nationals! What happens next day? Lawyers particularly look for TimesNow reporters & beat them up! There's a tweet by Pallavi Joshi from CNN-IBN mocking timesnow & asking how does it feel. When I pointed out to her that this could have been pre-planned by leftists & left leaning media to teach a lesson to timesnow & Arnab.. she deleted that tweet & blocked me!



Perhaps your guess was correct and before it becomes an issue she deleted it.



jaunty said:


> Usual whataboutery!
> 
> Let me give you an analogy. Suppose you are driving on the wrong side of the road and you see a truck coming your way, what do you do? You quickly move to the right side. You don't go off road to compensate your earlier mistake. That is precisely what's happening today. And no, it is not all media creation, I have a brain to analyze things on my own. I am not really a supporter of any political party as you might have noticed in the last 5-6 years and I was also actively supporting Modi on this very forum 2 years ago. But I feel really disappointed at how things have turned out. I am sure that there are people who are delighted by it but I am not in that group.
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient excuse. Congress' misrule wouldn't stop me from criticizing Modi govt's wrong actions. That is not a shield as far as I am concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have established that I am a Congress supporter why don't you go ahead and do the honorable thing and label me as an anti-national too?
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't and that is why I am actually bothering to reply to you. BJP's pseudo-nationalism is not an answer to Congress' or left's pseudo-secularism. Two wrongs don't make a right and all that. I certainly don't like to see lawyers from the ruling party acting like hooligans with impunity, MLAs beating people up in the national capital, police blatanly being misused etc. Now the answer to that would be some other incident that happened it Kerela. But here is the thing, I was not supporting communists in Kerela or Bengal. I had high expectations from the Modi govt and they let me down. If you think I am alone in this you are hugely mistaken. This PDF BJP bubble does not give you right picture. I know at least 5-6 people in real life who voted for Modi and would now think twice. Go to reddit and check the India page and see how disappointed people are in general, you might even want to label them anti-national later.




We all are free to have opinions. Perhaps you have your own reasons. But we should also understand that whats happening in JNU or Jadavpur was also happening during CONgress times. Perhaps the UPA turned a blind eye or somehow it did not come out in Media.

Now by taking action BJP is showing that government is the KING. Your job is to study there not do Desh ki barbadi slogans. There is a time when we have to give chemotherapy, if other treatments do not work. We have this whole issue as a big balloon because such institutes are leftists strongholds. This whole JNU issue is an excuse to bring the leftists under the hammer and show them their place to some extent. CONgrass also used this law in past, but did we see such MEDIA or leftists reactions.

No one here is terming you or will term you as anti-national. But there is an invisible line towards FOE, that line unfortunately was crossed in JNU. Some may feel bad, some may feel OK. But this whole episode will help BJP because all neutral voters/NOTA voters and such fence sitters will develop sympathy for BJP and Modi.

Please also note that since May 2014, every decision taken or move made by BJP is questioned 10x by the likes of B dutt, Sardesai and such people. They raise negativity over everything. 

Today PMji brought farmers compensation policy, how many NEWS channels are really showing it, its benefits? They are busy highighting bad news, but not on good initiatives or steps taken by NDA. I don't blame anyone for not knowing the goods done by Modiji, we are so dependent on English Media that we believe what they show us. We know they do not give real news and our people do not want to search good news.

We have to understand the whole agenda and power play going here.

You have your right to take decisions, The ecosystem developed by CONgrass and Leftists is done over decades, it is not so easy to get rid of it and press with hammer. It will take time and will have consequences. 

To have a CONgrass MUKT India, such incidents need to happen, it shows people who is really for people / nation and WHO is really PLAYING politics/sympathy over DEAD Muslim or DEAD Dalit or over people who chant anti-national slogans while studying in govt subsidized institutes.

The Masks have to be taken away from the people who chanted Garibi hatao, reservations, minority appeasements for last 40 years. The milk will spill anyways even if he does it or doesn't do it..

@JanjaWeed 

Whats your twitter account?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> @JanjaWeed
> 
> Whats your twitter account?


@Janja_Weed

When Gen G D Bakshi got emotional & Smriti Irani called to show her gratitude to a soldier!






@ranjeet did you watch the show today? G D Bakshi went berserk on those libtards!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> @Janja_Weed
> 
> When Gen G D Bakshi got emotional & Smriti Irani called to show her gratitude to a soldier!


Thanks following you now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> Thanks following you now.


Cheers.. & snap!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Pumba said:


> U ignored the questions posted by me



When you post something slightly against the grain here you get 10+ notifications, it is hard to keep track and reply to all. As for the video you shared, I have seen it, the audio is not clear on that one and it looked fishy from day 1. Now it has been proved that it was a doctored video and there was nothing anti national in that video. The video I was talking about was from two days before that and I did not spot Kanhaiya making any anti national slogan. However there were 10-15 people making "Kashmir azadi" slogans, wonder why they weren't arrested. They weren't anti national enough or politically important enough?



JanjaWeed said:


> *The masks have fallen off the likes of Rajdeep and Barkha. *
> 
> *Why Indian media is against Arnab but India isn’t*
> 
> ndian media’s dislike for Arnab Goswami, Times Now’s thundering Editor is well known. There have been many subtle media campaigns by channels like NDTV and CNN-IBN (e.g.s sense over sensationalism) trying to counter Arnab’s style of vociferous, over the top news anchoring. The reason till now was simple: Arnab just got much better TRPs. Much, much better.
> 
> Now, Indian media-persons have found a new reason to hate Arnab, and hate him viciously: He was one of the few anchors, and thus Times Now was one of the few TV news channels, to take a strong stance against the JNU anti-nationals. Every other channel took much much softer stands against the JNU sloganeering. Their stands, were clear from their editors’ tweets:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698174783700148225
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698787090423799809
> But Arnab went the other way. Every day his panel discussion was about trashing all such arguments in favour of the slogans like “Bharat Ki Barbaadi” and “Bharat tere tukde honge”. His video which slammed Umar Khalid and gang has been viral on social media for days.
> 
> Why did he do it? Arnab Goswami is a hard character to judge.
> 
> Is he a BJP supporter? Not if you see his relentless tirade (perhaps the strongest) against Sushma Swaraj during the Lalit Modi issue.
> 
> Is he a “Right-Winger” who is not necessarily with BJP, but more with the cause? His debates questioning the practices of barring women in Hindu temples ought to suggest he is not.
> 
> Is he then a “Nationalist”, for taking up a pro-India stance in every debate which gives him a chance to do so? (e.g.s every debate with Pakistan on the other side). Probably.
> 
> One might very well argue that he is just TRP hungry and hence he chooses to be a “nationalist”, and to an extent that might be true. But studying his stances across debates, no one can say he is not a “nationalist”.
> 
> And that’s what has irked many from his fraternity. Take a look at one of the “sly” tweets by his colleague Barkha Dutt, after his anti anti-nationals stand was clear:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699312862938865664
> The likes of Barkha were shocked. They suddenly realised how Arnab had beaten them completely. What the TRP ratings had been saying for long, was now much more visible. And this was caused them to raise the pitch against Arnab.
> 
> Soon, came the utterly shameful alleged attack on journalists by the Patiala court lawyers and a BJP MLA O P Sharma. Violence against anyone can never be excused, even less so by lawmakers and law practitioners. The left liberal media was deeply uncomfortable in holding these debates over the JNU issue because they couldn’t openly slam JNU and yet they couldn’t back them fully either. These lawless lawyers provided the perfect escape route for this section of the media. Once the incident at Patiala House played out, the narrative in these channels changed from JNU sloganeering to Lawless lawyers and attack on media.
> 
> While the likes of Barkha Dutt, Nidhi Razdan, Rajdeep Sardesai changed their debate direction, Arnab held on to his old stance of anti anti-nationals. This further incensed the Left Liberal group. Eventually, Arnab even skipped the solidarity rally taken out by media persons, against the lawless lawyers. Apparently Arnab was attending to his ailing father, but such nuances are lost on “moral compass” wielding journalists:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699611524126539776
> And now, thanks to all the above escalations, things have reached to a hilarious situation where Leftist rags are suggesting people should Boycott Arnab. Of course, till a few months back boycotts were “communal” (read Boycott Dilwale).
> 
> What did this result in? A hashtag: #IndiaWithArnab, which was trending at number 1 on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess who were using this hashtag? “Bhakts”, or right-wingers, who have abused Arnab in the past (and will surely abuse in the future too). In fact even as they were trending this hashtag, Arnab was reportedly bashing BJP. So what explains this?
> 
> *Arnab is with India, hence India is with Arnab stupid!* As I had said in a tweet earlier, the “Bhakti” of the “Bhakts” lies with India and whoever/whatever they perceive, at that moment, to be beneficial to India. And Arnab fits that criteria. He may go anti-BJP, anti-Hinduism, anti-Right Wing very soon, but the so called “Bhakts” will support him when he takes up the cause of the nation.
> 
> What should the Left Liberal media draw out of this entire episode? They have lost the pulse of the nation completely. This is reflected in multiple interactions but they just refuse to see this. Their TRPs are falling, their twitter mentions are almost always filled by abuse. Now they are getting abused by lawyers in person! Abuse is wrong (although it is covered under Freedom of Expression), but the Leftist media-persons need to introspect why are they getting this abuse.
> 
> Talk to any average India, see your whatsapp groups, most people are incensed about the anti-national slogans in JNU. On the other hand the likes of Rajdeep and Barkha have tried their best to defend the accused. And the public also knows that these defences are not from their love for free speech. Sagarika has openly batted for restrictions on free speech in the past, Barkha has sued bloggers. Most glaringly, these so called crusaders of free speech were silent when Kamlesh Tiwari was arrested and charged with NSA. These are just positions taken by these star anchors to suit their ideological biases. And now, the average Indian is slowly waking upto this.
> 
> Arnab Goswami may still be a “nationalist” by convenience, convenience which high TRPs afford him, and that mask is yet to fall, but the masks have fallen off the likes of Rajdeep and Barkha.
> 
> Why Indian media is against Arnab but India isn’t



What a ridiculous article! So if based on the #1 twitter trend on that list India is with Arnab, what does it have to say about the #2 trend ModiJungleRaj or similar trends we see almost everyday? Based on twitter trends BJP was winning Bihar with 150 seats, we all saw what happened actually. Secondly it is actually exposing bhakt hypocrisy who used to abuse Arnab until a few days ago, apparently hypocrisy is something to be proud of these days.

BTW wasn't Arnab regularly on your own list as one of the presstitutes? I have only seen you posting against him in the last couple of years? Has suddenly the presstitute turned patriotic? If he takes an anti BJP position tomorrow I am sure he would become anti-nationalist and presstitute again. 



skyisthelimit said:


> Perhaps your guess was correct and before it becomes an issue she deleted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all are free to have opinions. Perhaps you have your own reasons. But we should also understand that whats happening in JNU or Jadavpur was also happening during CONgress times. Perhaps the UPA turned a blind eye or somehow it did not come out in Media.
> 
> Now by taking action BJP is showing that government is the KING. Your job is to study there not do Desh ki barbadi slogans. There is a time when we have to give chemotherapy, if other treatments do not work. We have this whole issue as a big balloon because such institutes are leftists strongholds. This whole JNU issue is an excuse to bring the leftists under the hammer and show them their place to some extent. CONgrass also used this law in past, but did we see such MEDIA or leftists reactions.
> 
> No one here is terming you or will term you as anti-national. But there is an invisible line towards FOE, that line unfortunately was crossed in JNU. Some may feel bad, some may feel OK. But this whole episode will help BJP because all neutral voters/NOTA voters and such fence sitters will develop sympathy for BJP and Modi.
> 
> Please also note that since May 2014, every decision taken or move made by BJP is questioned 10x by the likes of B dutt, Sardesai and such people. They raise negativity over everything.
> 
> Today PMji brought farmers compensation policy, how many NEWS channels are really showing it, its benefits? They are busy highighting bad news, but not on good initiatives or steps taken by NDA. I don't blame anyone for not knowing the goods done by Modiji, we are so dependent on English Media that we believe what they show us. We know they do not give real news and our people do not want to search good news.
> 
> We have to understand the whole agenda and power play going here.
> 
> You have your right to take decisions, The ecosystem developed by CONgrass and Leftists is done over decades, it is not so easy to get rid of it and press with hammer. It will take time and will have consequences.
> 
> To have a CONgrass MUKT India, such incidents need to happen, it shows people who is really for people / nation and WHO is really PLAYING politics/sympathy over DEAD Muslim or DEAD Dalit or over people who chant anti-national slogans while studying in govt subsidized institutes.
> 
> The Masks have to be taken away from the people who chanted Garibi hatao, reservations, minority appeasements for last 40 years. The milk will spill anyways even if he does it or doesn't do it..



No, I did not support Modi to make an opposition free totalitarian state, it seems you did, so good for you!



Echo_419 said:


> Extreme right as a replacement of the Left will be like replacing Stalin with Hitler and ideally, I would want that a moderate Right crushing the Leftist Scum in India.However, I would also like Ellen Page to marry me & have a fleet of Supercars.We don't always get what we want we, supporting the BJP & it's Right wing allies is the best bet of the Indian Right. Make no mistakes the same people who are crying "freedom of speech" will crush all other opinions with an iron fist as soon as they get back into power with the help of their proxies. Churchill once said that if the devil turns on Hitler, he will, at least, make a favorable mention of hell in the house of commons(I don't exactly remember the quote). I only care about 2 things right now, the economy & the eradication of the Leftist ecosystem. Mr Modi is doing that, though i agree economy requires a little more boldness



You are basically giving me the "the lesser of two evils" argument. While I agree that there is no viable alternative to the current govt in center, I find it very hard to support their current extreme right wing agenda and dirty politics they are doing to propagate it. I was hoping for a corruption free center right govt focused on economic development as it was promised before the elections. Basically a Vajpayee-like govt but with more political power to do things. I still hope that the govt succeeds economically, because then the country succeeds but I would not support them in their attempt to propagate extreme right wing ideology. Having said that, I also hope that BJP comes to power in my state Assam because a) I like Sarbananda, b) Gogoi is stale. So it's not all anti BJP, but yes the central govt has disappointed me. They have wasted their huge mandate IMO. Maybe I was wrong with my expectations to begin with!

Anyway I am out of this discussion. I have said what I have to say and got the expected replies too. Peace out!


----------



## skyisthelimit

jaunty said:


> No, I did not support Modi to make an opposition free totalitarian state, it seems you did, so good for you!



Then we should be prepared to live in Chaos, twisted theory of democracy which left and CONgress feed us day in and out, learn to swallow the insults hurled indirectly in name of FOE, TOLERANCE, others appeasements, corruption, all types of lobbying, nod our heads YES Sir when we are asked to do something.

That is the only thing we will get in return.

In a country like India we will either have Modi style or RG/Sonia style. We have to chose one. 

We cannot have any other dreamy stuff, which you might be hoping for. People experimented with Kejriwal, i believe we both share same opinion about him.


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> What a ridiculous article! So if based on the #1 twitter trend on that list India is with Arnab, what does it have to say about the #2 trend ModiJungleRaj or similar trends we see almost everyday? Based on twitter trends BJP was winning Bihar with 150 seats, we all saw what happened actually. Secondly it is actually exposing bhakt hypocrisy who used to abuse Arnab until a few days ago, apparently hypocrisy is something to be proud of these days.
> 
> BTW wasn't Arnab regularly in your list as one of the presstitutes? I have only seen you posting against him in the last couple of years? Has suddenly the presstitute turned patriotic? If he takes an anti BJP position tomorrow I am sure he would become anti-nationalist and presstitute again.


Easy tigress...you're jizzin in your pants as if I was the one who wrote that article. 

About rest of your diatribe, here.. read a section of that article which should help you to understand the logic behind Bhakts sticking up for Arnab in this debate! 

*the “Bhakti” of the “Bhakts” lies with India and whoever/whatever they perceive, at that moment, to be beneficial to India. And Arnab fits that criteria. He may go anti-BJP, anti-Hinduism, anti-Right Wing very soon, but the so called “Bhakts” will support him when he takes up the cause of the nation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


> @ranjeet did you watch the show today? G D Bakshi went berserk on those libtards!



Oh man I gotta watch this....this is gonna be great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Justice Katju wraps up probe, points finger at state police


Thank u BJP / Kaalis for destroying punjab and igniting saparatist sentiments again in Punjab

And Chaddis ..........do read this news........before calling punjabis as anti-national



JanjaWeed said:


> Cheers.. & snap!




yo janja............howz ur favorite Jaitley doing???

What was his winning margin in Amritsar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> yo janja............howz ur favorite Jaitley doing???
> 
> What was his winning margin in Amritsar?


Yo yo..how are u doing bruv? Log time no see. Jaitley's winning margin is bit less than your favourite Kujliwal's winning margin in Varanasi, I believe.

Btw have you managed to dig out my ant-Muslim post yet..or you still searching for it?


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Its your freedom to accept or reject it,but the reason you pointed is stupid ...Survey was done by C-fore Asianet presented it ....If you look Asianets past it was the only Channel Boycotted by state bjp for months ,They have lot of leftists and former SFi leaders in their editor board and Reporters


We have seen many such paid surveys,big mouthed statements 
in the very last bihar and delhi elections..We are well aware of your corporate survey agencies, paid medias,pseudo national cyber wings,which purely based on minority hatred..thankz to support they are getting from government machinery..ongoing incidents in the JNU is a perfect examples..
ante parippu ibdey beyoola pahaya,berey balla sthalavum nokkikoleen...


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> @Janja_Weed
> 
> When Gen G D Bakshi got emotional & Smriti Irani called to show her gratitude to a soldier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet did you watch the show today? G D Bakshi went berserk on those libtards!


yeah watched it that bengali prof was nuts .... what bengal doing to it's own people?


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> Usual whataboutery!
> 
> Let me give you an analogy. Suppose you are driving on the wrong side of the road and you see a truck coming your way, what do you do? You quickly move to the right side. You don't go off road to compensate your earlier mistake. That is precisely what's happening today. And no, it is not all media creation, I have a brain to analyze things on my own. I am not really a supporter of any political party as you might have noticed in the last 5-6 years and I was also actively supporting Modi on this very forum 2 years ago. But I feel really disappointed at how things have turned out. I am sure that there are people who are delighted by it but I am not in that group.
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient excuse. Congress' misrule wouldn't stop me from criticizing Modi govt's wrong actions. That is not a shield as far as I am concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have established that I am a Congress supporter why don't you go ahead and do the honorable thing and label me as an anti-national too?
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't and that is why I am actually bothering to reply to you. BJP's pseudo-nationalism is not an answer to Congress' or left's pseudo-secularism. Two wrongs don't make a right and all that. I certainly don't like to see lawyers from the ruling party acting like hooligans with impunity, MLAs beating people up in the national capital, police blatanly being misused etc. Now the answer to that would be some other incident that happened it Kerela. But here is the thing, I was not supporting communists in Kerela or Bengal. I had high expectations from the Modi govt and they let me down. If you think I am alone in this you are hugely mistaken. This PDF BJP bubble does not give you right picture. I know at least 5-6 people in real life who voted for Modi and would now think twice. Go to reddit and check the India page and see how disappointed people are in general, you might even want to label them anti-national later.



I am not sure what makes so disappointed with the Modi government are you telling me that you are disappointed with the following actions

*1)* Transparency in auctioning natural resources like Coal, spectrum which has yielded around lakhs of crores of money to government

Coal auction bonanza: Piyush Goyal deserves two cheers, not three - Firstpost

*2)* Responding to public grievance . As per the PMO report out 8L cases registered 6.8 has been resolved and others are pending you can search this very forum about the stories from a guy in kerela on how he got Aadhar cards for his old parents

Prime Minister’s Office helps aged couple in Kerala enrol for Aadhaar cards at home - Times of India

*3)* Transparency in appointment of Burecrats which is an very important step as they are the policy makers for the government . If you are appointing the persons based on merit you will obviously see results

#Modi1: How the PM dismantled the transfer-posting industry

*4)* Responding Foreign Ministry : I guess you are in US so if say you some issues with your employer or any big issue like of kidnapping ,harassment just tweet to sushma Swarraj she will take . Have you ever seen something like this in the past 67 years ?
11 Times Sushma Swaraj Proved That She's The Most Badass Foreign Minister On The Internet

*5)* Economy & FDI : please Google on the FDI figures and learn something about Make in india and all other steps taken in improving the ease of doing business in india

*6)* Defence & Railways : Like sushma we have responding person in Suresh prabhu were you can Tweet him on any issues and he will respond to it .

Meet The Team Behind Indian Railways’ Twitter Handle 
Indian Railway Minister deserves credit for a stellar performance

*7)* power Misitry : There are many villages which are electrified for the first time after we got independence he even launched an app to make him accountable for the work he is doing and he is one of the best minsters in the Modi cabinet
1-yr report: Piyush Goyal's ministries get top billing - Moneycontrol.com

*8)* Education Ministry : Smriti is known for his great Oratory skills but she is doing a lots of good work and you can check that here
HRD ministry lists its achievements during 200-days of Modi govt - Times of India

I can add more points to the list but I listed only a few ministry

*The most important point above all this is Modi government is not accused of any corruption case and he is trying very hard for making all the departments deliver on the promise. If you are still not satisfied with his performance you may have to vote for a Superman to do something better*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Another priest arrested from God's own country. 
Kerala: Priest arrested on charges of child sexual abuse | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jaunty said:


> When you post something slightly against the grain here you get 10+ notifications, it is hard to keep track and reply to all. As for the video you shared, I have seen it, the audio is not clear on that one and it looked fishy from day 1. Now it has been proved that it was a doctored video and there was nothing anti national in that video. The video I was talking about was from two days before that and I did not spot Kanhaiya making any anti national slogan. However there were 10-15 people making "Kashmir azadi" slogans, wonder why they weren't arrested. They weren't anti national enough or politically important enough?
> 
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous article! So if based on the #1 twitter trend on that list India is with Arnab, what does it have to say about the #2 trend ModiJungleRaj or similar trends we see almost everyday? Based on twitter trends BJP was winning Bihar with 150 seats, we all saw what happened actually. Secondly it is actually exposing bhakt hypocrisy who used to abuse Arnab until a few days ago, apparently hypocrisy is something to be proud of these days.
> 
> BTW wasn't Arnab regularly on your own list as one of the presstitutes? I have only seen you posting against him in the last couple of years? Has suddenly the presstitute turned patriotic? If he takes an anti BJP position tomorrow I am sure he would become anti-nationalist and presstitute again.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not support Modi to make an opposition free totalitarian state, it seems you did, so good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> You are basically giving me the "the lesser of two evils" argument. While I agree that there is no viable alternative to the current govt in center, I find it very hard to support their current extreme right wing agenda and dirty politics they are doing to propagate it. I was hoping for a corruption free center right govt focused on economic development as it was promised before the elections. Basically a Vajpayee-like govt but with more political power to do things. I still hope that the govt succeeds economically, because then the country succeeds but I would not support them in their attempt to propagate extreme right wing ideology. Having said that, I also hope that BJP comes to power in my state Assam because a) I like Sarbananda, b) Gogoi is stale. So it's not all anti BJP, but yes the central govt has disappointed me. They have wasted their huge mandate IMO. Maybe I was wrong with my expectations to begin with!
> 
> Anyway I am out of this discussion. I have said what I have to say and got the expected replies too. Peace out!



Govt efficiency has increased & so has the prospects of Economy, just take a look at the make in India Campaign. While I admire Vajypee jii I don't want another Vajypee, we need some one who is clever like Modi. Regarding your expectations, I can only say that wait till 2019



jaunty said:


> When you post something slightly against the grain here you get 10+ notifications, it is hard to keep track and reply to all. As for the video you shared, I have seen it, the audio is not clear on that one and it looked fishy from day 1. Now it has been proved that it was a doctored video and there was nothing anti national in that video. The video I was talking about was from two days before that and I did not spot Kanhaiya making any anti national slogan. However there were 10-15 people making "Kashmir azadi" slogans, wonder why they weren't arrested. They weren't anti national enough or politically important enough?
> 
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous article! So if based on the #1 twitter trend on that list India is with Arnab, what does it have to say about the #2 trend ModiJungleRaj or similar trends we see almost everyday? Based on twitter trends BJP was winning Bihar with 150 seats, we all saw what happened actually. Secondly it is actually exposing bhakt hypocrisy who used to abuse Arnab until a few days ago, apparently hypocrisy is something to be proud of these days.
> 
> BTW wasn't Arnab regularly on your own list as one of the presstitutes? I have only seen you posting against him in the last couple of years? Has suddenly the presstitute turned patriotic? If he takes an anti BJP position tomorrow I am sure he would become anti-nationalist and presstitute again.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not support Modi to make an opposition free totalitarian state, it seems you did, so good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> You are basically giving me the "the lesser of two evils" argument. While I agree that there is no viable alternative to the current govt in center, I find it very hard to support their current extreme right wing agenda and dirty politics they are doing to propagate it. I was hoping for a corruption free center right govt focused on economic development as it was promised before the elections. Basically a Vajpayee-like govt but with more political power to do things. I still hope that the govt succeeds economically, because then the country succeeds but I would not support them in their attempt to propagate extreme right wing ideology. Having said that, I also hope that BJP comes to power in my state Assam because a) I like Sarbananda, b) Gogoi is stale. So it's not all anti BJP, but yes the central govt has disappointed me. They have wasted their huge mandate IMO. Maybe I was wrong with my expectations to begin with!
> 
> Anyway I am out of this discussion. I have said what I have to say and got the expected replies too. Peace out!



Govt efficiency has increased & so has the prospects of Economy, just take a look at the make in India Campaign. While I admire Vajypee jii I don't want another Vajypee, we need some one who is clever like Modi. Regarding your expectations, I can only say that wait till 2019



jaunty said:


> When you post something slightly against the grain here you get 10+ notifications, it is hard to keep track and reply to all. As for the video you shared, I have seen it, the audio is not clear on that one and it looked fishy from day 1. Now it has been proved that it was a doctored video and there was nothing anti national in that video. The video I was talking about was from two days before that and I did not spot Kanhaiya making any anti national slogan. However there were 10-15 people making "Kashmir azadi" slogans, wonder why they weren't arrested. They weren't anti national enough or politically important enough?
> 
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous article! So if based on the #1 twitter trend on that list India is with Arnab, what does it have to say about the #2 trend ModiJungleRaj or similar trends we see almost everyday? Based on twitter trends BJP was winning Bihar with 150 seats, we all saw what happened actually. Secondly it is actually exposing bhakt hypocrisy who used to abuse Arnab until a few days ago, apparently hypocrisy is something to be proud of these days.
> 
> BTW wasn't Arnab regularly on your own list as one of the presstitutes? I have only seen you posting against him in the last couple of years? Has suddenly the presstitute turned patriotic? If he takes an anti BJP position tomorrow I am sure he would become anti-nationalist and presstitute again.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not support Modi to make an opposition free totalitarian state, it seems you did, so good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> You are basically giving me the "the lesser of two evils" argument. While I agree that there is no viable alternative to the current govt in center, I find it very hard to support their current extreme right wing agenda and dirty politics they are doing to propagate it. I was hoping for a corruption free center right govt focused on economic development as it was promised before the elections. Basically a Vajpayee-like govt but with more political power to do things. I still hope that the govt succeeds economically, because then the country succeeds but I would not support them in their attempt to propagate extreme right wing ideology. Having said that, I also hope that BJP comes to power in my state Assam because a) I like Sarbananda, b) Gogoi is stale. So it's not all anti BJP, but yes the central govt has disappointed me. They have wasted their huge mandate IMO. Maybe I was wrong with my expectations to begin with!
> 
> Anyway I am out of this discussion. I have said what I have to say and got the expected replies too. Peace out!



Govt efficiency has increased & so has the prospects of Economy, just take a look at the make in India Campaign. While I admire Vajypee jii I don't want another Vajypee, we need some one who is clever like Modi. Regarding your expectations, I can only say that wait till 2019



jaunty said:


> When you post something slightly against the grain here you get 10+ notifications, it is hard to keep track and reply to all. As for the video you shared, I have seen it, the audio is not clear on that one and it looked fishy from day 1. Now it has been proved that it was a doctored video and there was nothing anti national in that video. The video I was talking about was from two days before that and I did not spot Kanhaiya making any anti national slogan. However there were 10-15 people making "Kashmir azadi" slogans, wonder why they weren't arrested. They weren't anti national enough or politically important enough?
> 
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous article! So if based on the #1 twitter trend on that list India is with Arnab, what does it have to say about the #2 trend ModiJungleRaj or similar trends we see almost everyday? Based on twitter trends BJP was winning Bihar with 150 seats, we all saw what happened actually. Secondly it is actually exposing bhakt hypocrisy who used to abuse Arnab until a few days ago, apparently hypocrisy is something to be proud of these days.
> 
> BTW wasn't Arnab regularly on your own list as one of the presstitutes? I have only seen you posting against him in the last couple of years? Has suddenly the presstitute turned patriotic? If he takes an anti BJP position tomorrow I am sure he would become anti-nationalist and presstitute again.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not support Modi to make an opposition free totalitarian state, it seems you did, so good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> You are basically giving me the "the lesser of two evils" argument. While I agree that there is no viable alternative to the current govt in center, I find it very hard to support their current extreme right wing agenda and dirty politics they are doing to propagate it. I was hoping for a corruption free center right govt focused on economic development as it was promised before the elections. Basically a Vajpayee-like govt but with more political power to do things. I still hope that the govt succeeds economically, because then the country succeeds but I would not support them in their attempt to propagate extreme right wing ideology. Having said that, I also hope that BJP comes to power in my state Assam because a) I like Sarbananda, b) Gogoi is stale. So it's not all anti BJP, but yes the central govt has disappointed me. They have wasted their huge mandate IMO. Maybe I was wrong with my expectations to begin with!
> 
> Anyway I am out of this discussion. I have said what I have to say and got the expected replies too. Peace out!



Govt efficiency has increased & so has the prospects of Economy, just take a look at the make in India Campaign. While I admire Vajypee jii I don't want another Vajypee, we need some one who is clever like Modi. Regarding your expectations, I can only say that wait till 2019


----------



## magudi

Why sudden media focus shift to Haryana


----------



## IndoCarib

jaunty said:


> Usual whataboutery!
> 
> Let me give you an analogy. Suppose you are driving on the wrong side of the road and you see a truck coming your way, what do you do? You quickly move to the right side. You don't go off road to compensate your earlier mistake. That is precisely what's happening today. And no, it is not all media creation, I have a brain to analyze things on my own. I am not really a supporter of any political party as you might have noticed in the last 5-6 years and I was also actively supporting Modi on this very forum 2 years ago. But I feel really disappointed at how things have turned out. I am sure that there are people who are delighted by it but I am not in that group.
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient excuse. Congress' misrule wouldn't stop me from criticizing Modi govt's wrong actions. That is not a shield as far as I am concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have established that I am a Congress supporter why don't you go ahead and do the honorable thing and label me as an anti-national too?
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't and that is why I am actually bothering to reply to you. BJP's pseudo-nationalism is not an answer to Congress' or left's pseudo-secularism. Two wrongs don't make a right and all that. I certainly don't like to see lawyers from the ruling party acting like hooligans with impunity, MLAs beating people up in the national capital, police blatanly being misused etc. Now the answer to that would be some other incident that happened it Kerela. But here is the thing, I was not supporting communists in Kerela or Bengal. I had high expectations from the Modi govt and they let me down. If you think I am alone in this you are hugely mistaken. This PDF BJP bubble does not give you right picture. I know at least 5-6 people in real life who voted for Modi and would now think twice. Go to reddit and check the India page and see how disappointed people are in general, you might even want to label them anti-national later.


 

Please stop peddling the same old tired line 'I voted for Modi for his development agenda, and now I regret'. That is usual line tried by borderline seculars who actually voted for Congress but claim they voted for Modi because they want to be seen as 'pro development'. The fact of the matter is people like you hated Modi before and hate him now.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Please stop peddling the same old tired line 'I voted for Modi for his development agenda, and now I regret'. That is usual line tried by borderline seculars who actually voted for Congress but claim they voted for Modi because they want to be seen as 'pro development'. The fact of the matter is people like you hated Modi before and hate him now.




I was hoping someone would call out the bluff instead people where falling for it. Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> Justice Katju wraps up probe, points finger at state police
> 
> 
> Thank u BJP / Kaalis for destroying punjab and igniting saparatist sentiments again in Punjab
> 
> And Chaddis ..........do read this news........before calling punjabis as anti-national
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo janja............howz ur favorite Jaitley doing???
> 
> What was his winning margin in Amritsar?


welcome back bro..... I was missing your attacks on chaddi gang.

&
@ranjeet suna hai Haryana main naya slogan chal raha hai 'BJP ke raj main jaton(Jats) aur platon(Plots) ko koi nahin puchta'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Juggernautjatt said:


> welcome back bro..... I was missing your attacks on chaddi gang.
> 
> &
> @ranjeet suna hai Haryana main naya slogan chal raha hai 'BJP ke raj main jaton(Jats) aur platon(Plots) ko koi nahin puchta'.



Yes, the new trend is asking special status and reservations for every caste/religion/sub-caste.

This was bound to happen. We started with 20 yr provision, got extended to 67 years and still going.

Then the baap n thekedars of all minorities Mummi and Son wants to extend it to Muslims too. 

Now, we have a frustrated nation where likes of me and yourself, study hard till age of 23, get good grades and the cream job goes to a reserved candidate. There is no vent off provision.

Kitna din aam admi yeh sub sahega?

One day will come where 100% seats will be reserved 5% for each caste/religion.

Such acts itself are the BASIS of dividing a nation, creating divide among them and DIVIDE and RULE. Strategy identified by FAMILY 50 yrs back and now followed ALL POLITICAL bandboys.

If you talk of changing reservations to economic based, thekedar family starts propaganda....like what happened during Bihar elections....

We are at a stage where we will get divided FURTHER but never UNITED.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

@jaunty I for one always opposed BJP coming to power..I feared that radical rightwing groups will behave like they own this country and behave like they were the only patriots in this country.. But apart from lawyers and hooligans taking law and order in this country, I fully support the actions taken by the government till now..I mean we had a history of anti national elements holding a meeting in public in the heart of Delhi and no case was registered againt it..How long will we tolerate it? How long our universities will be allowed for antinational activities.. I heard the arguments in times now and.most of those are ridiculous arguments I ever heard of..I mean leftists issuing certificate to people as extreme nationalists when support national flag should hoist in universities when they mocks Hindutva goons of issuing certificate of patriots. I mean what d differences between both of them now? I would say enough is enough.. If they cannot tolerate a national flag being hoisted in our country's universities, then there is no difference between them and any right wing elements in this country who up in arms against anyone who is not following their ideology



Juggernautjatt said:


> welcome back bro..... I was missing your attacks on chaddi gang.
> 
> &
> @ranjeet suna hai Haryana main naya slogan chal raha hai 'BJP ke raj main jaton(Jats) aur platon(Plots) ko koi nahin puchta'.




Best thing we can do is give quota to every one.. Everyone will be happy and we will get UCC..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaunty

IndoCarib said:


> Please stop peddling the same old tired line 'I voted for Modi for his development agenda, and now I regret'. That is usual line tried by borderline seculars who actually voted for Congress but claim they voted for Modi because they want to be seen as 'pro development'. The fact of the matter is people like you hated Modi before and hate him now.



If I was so conscious about how I was seen on an anonymous forum I would not be posting on this BJP circlejerk thread where I am pretty much guaranteed to be a villain. Just like I don't need certificate of nationalism or patriotism from the likes of you I also don't need to prove my political affiliation to you or anyone else. So I am totally fine with what you think of me. In short, I don't give a flying fukk.



Iggy said:


> @jaunty I for one always opposed BJP coming to power..I feared that radical rightwing groups will behave like they own this country and behave like they were the only patriots in this country..



I feel that is precisely what's happening.


----------



## Iggy

jaunty said:


> I feel that is precisely what's happening.



Unfortunately it is..The writing was there on the wall from the beginning. But the corruption by UPA and timely media gimmicks of Modi fans made people convienently ignore it..


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> welcome back bro..... I was missing your attacks on chaddi gang.
> 
> &
> @ranjeet suna hai Haryana main naya slogan chal raha hai 'BJP ke raj main jaton(Jats) aur platon(Plots) ko koi nahin puchta'.


bas thoda free time hai haatho mein socha thoda protest hi kar le. Ye toh sab chalta rehta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Just saw Mood in India by the gr8 #antinational Sardesai.

It says RG popularity has grown 8% to 22%. It also says 51% Congressi's do not believe in RG leadership.

Sardesai as always is propogating RG as if he is the next PM. Full PAID survey and PAID advertising, i would say.


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> The most important point above all this is Modi government is not accused of any corruption case and he is trying very hard for making all the departments deliver on the promise. If you are still not satisfied with his performance you may have to vote for a Superman to do something better



Yah many chamchas dont understand the type of alternatives we have.

I give like 5 - 7/10 to Modi on average for various things (I am quite picky and strict about scoring).

I give close to near 0 and 1 - 2/10 for other admins.


----------



## Nilgiri

Here is the full newshour debate with General Bakshi for those that missed it:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyisthelimit

Government to get over Rs 6,700 crore from auction of 2 limestone blocks - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

The Revolt Against Civilization: The Menace of the Under Man by Lothrop Stoddard.













https://twitter.com/bhimakarma
This sort of slow creeping destructive criticism. Doubt every action by against police/armed forces, making actual terrorists poor victims and heroes. Transition to terrorists/naxals are wronged people, they are "gandhians with guns", dont hate them, transition to supporting terror is not wrong, transition to threatening or destroying the country is not wrong...wonder what next.

Basically like slowly planting an idea into peoples heads, and make it slowly acceptable and "cool".

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700848571109617666@Guynextdoor2 @The_Showstopper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

skyisthelimit said:


> Yes, the new trend is asking special status and reservations for every caste/religion/sub-caste.
> 
> This was bound to happen. We started with 20 yr provision, got extended to 67 years and still going.
> 
> Then the baap n thekedars of all minorities Mummi and Son wants to extend it to Muslims too.
> 
> Now, we have a frustrated nation where likes of me and yourself, study hard till age of 23, get good grades and the cream job goes to a reserved candidate. There is no vent off provision.
> 
> Kitna din aam admi yeh sub sahega?
> 
> One day will come where 100% seats will be reserved 5% for each caste/religion.
> 
> Such acts itself are the BASIS of dividing a nation, creating divide among them and DIVIDE and RULE. Strategy identified by FAMILY 50 yrs back and now followed ALL POLITICAL bandboys.
> 
> If you talk of changing reservations to economic based, thekedar family starts propaganda....like what happened during Bihar elections....
> 
> We are at a stage where we will get divided FURTHER but never UNITED.


Yes reservation is a incurable disease now. But blaming one party for it sounds invalid. Infact every party is promoting dividation for it's selfish motives. For example recently NDA government of Punjab state has ordered to create two separate youth clubs for dalits & upper casts in every village. They are doing this for polarisation of votes in every village society. Another example - technical amendment in constitution to protect Consequential seniority in case of promotions of SC/ST Employees was made by Atal Bihari government in 2002.
Problem is lack of unity among people. Like you & me are victims of reservation policy & are totally against it but unfortunately we are divided by political ideologies. Only a social revolution can solve this problem not a political change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Nilgiri said:


> Here is the full newshour debate with General Bakshi for those that missed it:



I don't know If this has been posted here before- But I would also suggest this video to be watched before anyone watches that debate-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

CPI(M)’s ‘civil rights’ are for JNU students: RSS workers? Sorry, they deserve to die - Firstpost

Even as CPM leaders were busy crusading for the rights of JNU students in Delhi, a bunch of the party’s thugs hacked to death an RSS worker at Kannur in Kerala on Monday.
That the CPM’s fight for civil rights is limited to Left sympathisers and India-baiters is nowhere as clear as it is in the northern Kerala, where the party’s workers kill RSS-BJP supporters with amazing regularity.
A screengrab of RSS worker PV Sujith who was murdered in Kannur. Courtesy ibnliveA screengrab of RSS worker PV Sujith who was murdered in Kannur. Courtesy ibnlive
The Sangh Parivar has, of course, never been found wanting in matching brutality with brutality in the region that has come to be known as Kerala’s “killing fields”.
Kannur residents are bracing themselves for another bout of Sicilian-type vendetta that often sparks a chain of savage killings. The proximity of elections, just three months away, only keeps the nerves on edge.

Monday’s murder of the 27-year-old PV Sujith was the latest in serial killings that have intermittently rocked Kannur for four decades. On Monday night a gang of assailants, whom the police later arrested and identified as CPM workers, stormed into Sujith’s house in Aroli and attacked him with sticks and knives before his old parents and a younger brother.

Sujith’s crime? He had vigorously campaigned for the BJP in the recent local body elections in Aroli and the party had polled a substantial number of votes. Intolerance for political adversaries has been the motive in all CPM’s killings in Kannur which began some 40 years ago when the RSS began to flex its own political muscles there.
Article XI, Section (k) of the CPM’s constitution asks its members “to defend the Party and uphold its cause against the onslaught of the enemies of the Party, the working class and the country.”

The loyal party cadres find that the easiest way to do it is to bludgeon all such “enemies” to instant death.
The RSS would like us to believe that it was the killing of its mukhyashikshak Vadikkal Ramakrishnan by the communists in 1968 that started it all. The CPM says it’s rubbish. The party claims that its heroic efforts to protect Muslims in the Hindu-Muslim riots in Thalassery in 1971 had left the RSS in a vengeful mood. Whoever or whatever sparked it, the killings continue unabated.

Just as Indiana Jones told “Panama Hat” in ‘Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade’ that the world was “too small” for the two of them, the CPM and the RSS seem to tell each other that Kannur is too tiny a place to have both of them. One must annihilate the other.
And like cameos in films, members of the Congress and the Muslim League occasionally pop up, beating up a Marxist here or lynching a Marxist there. But it’s the CPM and the RSS-BJP that are the key players in Kerala’s blood sport. And by all accounts, the CPM is the current champion.
For the CPM, the hammer and sickle are not just part of its election symbol. They are potential tools of murder. Swords, axes, knives come in handy for both sides. Crude bombs, made at homes with the same ease as appams and mutta curry, are a common feature.

The CPM has many “party villages”—a euphemism for KGB-style “safe houses” where perpetrators of mayhem can hide. Over time, the BJP too followed suit with its own “party villages”. Outsiders can enter such places only with dire consequences, which may include a one-way ticket to hell.
Like the KGB, Kerala’s CPM has zero tolerance for defectors. In a murder that shook the state in 2012, CPM workers killed TP Chandrasekharan, who had broken away from the party and launched his own outfit, by hacking his face with knives beyond recognition.

The killings are always savage. Like Sujith of RSS last week, KV Sudeesh of SFI was hacked to death in 1994 in front of his parents. The SFI says Sudeesh was stabbed 37 times by “RSS fascists”.
In 1999, KT Jayakrishnan of BJP, a schoolteacher, was killed in the classroom with blood spilling on his sixth standard students. The terrified children had to undergo psychiatric treatment.
The precise number of political killings in the region is hard to get, though the police claim that the number is no more than 200 in last 40 years. An RTI petition revealed that 56 people had died in political violence during the 10 years between 1997 and 2008.

The RSS claims that it’s the worst victim of “communist terrorism”. But the swayamsevaks evidently do not subscribe to the philosophy that when one is slapped on one cheek by the enemy one must turn the other cheek too. The CPM claims that more than 300 of its activists have been eliminated by “RSS criminals” since 1980. The party’s website lists many of these “martyrs”.

But this week’s murder of Sujith came at a particularly embarrassing time for the CPM’s state and central leaderships. And it was not just because the party’s leaders were tirelessly talking about freedom and democracy in the JNU context.

Only three days before Sujith was killed, P Jayarajan, the Kannur district secretary of CPM, surrendered to a court to face trial for the September 2014 murder of RSS worker Elanthottathil Manoj.

CPM workers threw home-made bombs at the car in which Manoj was travelling and, when the vehicle lost control, stabbed him.
Manoj’s crime was that he had unsuccessfully tried to kill Jayarajan in 1999. The CBI, which was asked to probe the case, said Jayarajan was the “kingpin and mastermind” behind Manoj’s murder as well as “several other brutal crimes”.
Jayarajan had earlier been arrested for the murder of Muslim League worker Abdul Shukoor. Earlier this month, the Kerala High Court ordered a CBI inquiry into Shukoor’s killing after the police said the CPM’s “intimidatory tactics” had prevented them from conducting a proper investigation.
After Manoj’s murder, Jayarajan had said that the Congress and the Sangh Parivar were colluding to implicate CPM in false cases to make his party look like a “terrorist outfit.” But nobody was convinced.
Jayarajan’s bluff was called by his own son Jain Raj, who boasted on a social media site that the killing was “long awaited”, which prompted the police to slap a case on the son as well.
This was not the first time that CPM boasted of its killings. In 2012, senior CPM leader MM Mani made a chilling confession at a public rally that the party had methodically eliminated its rivals in the Idukki district in 1980s. He was arrested.
At the root of this mindless violence has always been the perception of threat from political adversaries. The CPM has always been in a panic over RSS taking away its supporters. This fear only strengthened in the last five years, and that’s not surprising.
The BJP increased its vote share from 4.75 per cent in the 2006 assembly elections to 6.06 in the 2011 assembly elections, to 10.3 per cent in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections and an all-time high of 13.3 per cent in the 2015 civic elections.
Kerala has been calm since Monday’s killing. But a peaceful Kerala makes people more tense than a tense Kerala. During tension, one knows whose murder is causing it. During peace, one has no way of knowing who will be next.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

Haha..finally Barkha Datt got it right about herself! 

A Letter To PM Modi From 'Anti-National Sickular Presstitute' Barkha Dutt

@ranjeet @Nair saab @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Haha..finally Barkha Datt got it right about herself!
> 
> A Letter To PM Modi From 'Anti-National Sickular Presstitute' Barkha Dutt
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @magudi


Auqat pe aa hi gayi aakhir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

Juggernautjatt said:


> Yes reservation is a incurable disease now. But blaming one party for it sounds invalid. Infact every party is promoting dividation for it's selfish motives. For example recently NDA government of Punjab state has ordered to create two separate youth clubs for dalits & upper casts in every village. They are doing this for polarisation of votes in every village society. Another example - technical amendment in constitution to protect Consequential seniority in case of promotions of SC/ST Employees was made by Atal Bihari government in 2002.
> Problem is lack of unity among people. Like you & me are victims of reservation policy & are totally against it but unfortunately we are divided by political ideologies. Only a social revolution can solve this problem not a political change.



The bigwig parties should be mature (BJP n CONgress) and slowly move towards economic status based reservations. We cannot expect any mature from the likes of AAP, BSP, SP, JDU, TMC, TRS and so on.

Better to correct the course, because what problem Modi has today, same problem Amul baby will have when he is PM. As a young PM he cannot even ignore those facts. If ever he becomes PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700253958611177472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701007304934580224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701004279528566784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701005358785916928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701001838070378496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701002708816244736
https://twitter.com/FinMinIndia/status/701000097669120000

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> The bigwig parties should be mature (BJP n CONgress) and slowly move towards economic status based reservations. We cannot expect any mature from the likes of AAP, BSP, SP, JDU, TMC, TRS and so on.
> 
> Better to correct the course, because what problem Modi has today, same problem Amul baby will have when he is PM. As a young PM he cannot even ignore those facts. If ever he becomes PM.


First & foremost priority for Congress & their offshoots is to safeguard their vote bank at any cost...even at the cost of this nation. That's why we see all those nonsensical statements coming out from them quite so often.

Economic development & social upliftment would be detrimental to the interest of these left leaning parties. Poor & underprivileged are their core vote bank..& such parties will only work towards increasing that vote bank. They won't survive in Indian political space without slogans like 'gareeb, Dalit, pichda, alpsankhyak' etc.. As per Pappu's political survival is concerned, his family has mastered the art of this vote bank politics...& it has worked for them for nearly 70 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> First & foremost priority for Congress & their offshoots is to safeguard their vote bank at any cost...even at the cost of this nation. That's why we see all those nonsensical statements coming out from them quite so often.
> 
> Economic development & social upliftment would be detrimental to the interest of these left leaning parties. Poor & underprivileged are their core vote bank..& such parties will only work towards increasing that vote bank. They won't survive in Indian political space without slogans like 'gareeb, Dalit, pichda, alpsankhyak' etc.. As per Pappu's political survival is concerned, his family has mastered the art of this vote bank politics...& it has worked for them for nearly 70 years!



That is why, We need riots and protests towards FARCE reservation system. People need to come out and protest against current reservation system and ask for economic status based reservation system.

That is the only way MSM Dalals, CONgrass and other thulla parties will understand.

When the panic button is pressed that we lose majority share if we do not listen, then they will start differing from this dalit, alpasankhyak, pichda, gareeb politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> That is why, We need riots and protests towards FARCE reservation system. People need to come out and protest against current reservation system and ask for economic status based reservation system.
> 
> That is the only way MSM Dalals, CONgrass and other thulla parties will understand.
> 
> When the panic button is pressed that we lose majority share if we do not listen, then they will start differing from this dalit, alpasankhyak, pichda, gareeb politics.


Effective way to counter this is to provide social security based on economic condition irrespective of caste & religion. That would bridge gap between classes within the masses. This is what we have in every developed country. That's why they have been successful in eradicating the class divide. 
Whereas in India on one hand every politician, intellectual, liberal, conservative talk about eradicating this divide..but on the other hand they promote the same by advocating quota, reservation & other incentives based on caste / tribe / religion. Fact of the matter is..our politicians just doesn't want this menace to fade away...& our founding fathers helped this cause by designing a flawed constitution, which encourages the division among the masses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty




----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701047282582450176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701004239804325889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Farmer’s daughter does future doctors a favour - Times of India

A Testimony of how timely intervention of PMO saves 1 year for so many students, overcoming the Karnataka state education board bureaucracy.

Now we should ask ourselves, in past how many times PMO has intervened on such a fast notice. Change begins from our homes and PMO sets an example.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

skyisthelimit said:


> Now we should ask ourselves, in past how many times PMO has intervened on such a fast notice. Change begins from our homes and PMO sets an example.



Cutting inefficiency and using common sense is being very intolerant to babus and goondas. I will have you know! Will someone please think of them!


----------



## jaunty

Does she have any idea about scientific research? Does she want scientists to fall back on jugaad? I had huge reservations about appointing an unqualified (and with zero experience) person whose college degree itself is in doubt as HRD minister, but slowly she is proving to be an even bigger disaster than what I had thought. It seems she was only appointed to propagate rw agenda in schools and universities.

Good research is possible with less funds, says Smriti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

I believe it's a bad idea to introduce this on a UP route. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701291586064244736

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

jaunty said:


> Does she have any idea about scientific research? Does she want scientists to fall back on jugaad? I had huge reservations about appointing an unqualified (and with zero experience) person whose college degree itself is in doubt as HRD minister, but slowly she is proving to be an even bigger disaster than what I had thought. It seems she was only appointed to propagate rw agenda in schools and universities.
> 
> Good research is possible with less funds, says Smriti


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701311737979482112
Does anyone have any idea, where we can find this news?

It can be used as a gr8 propaganda machine on FB too. I can take initiative if i get direct link to news.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701348558922866688
And here comes a inswinging yorker.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Iggy

JanjaWeed said:


> Haha..finally Barkha Datt got it right about herself!
> 
> A Letter To PM Modi From 'Anti-National Sickular Presstitute' Barkha Dutt
> 
> @ranjeet @Nair saab @magudi




Instead of calling her names, read what she wrote.. She have some fair points


Dear Mr. Prime Minister:

I write to you today because like so many of my fellow citizens, I am both angry and anguished. I am aware that a missive from someone like me - "presstitute", "_bazaaru_", "sickular" and worst of all, "anti-national"- will be most likely junked by your office as not worthy of your time.

In any case, ever since I reported on the 2002 riots in Gujarat, I am among the journalists you have clearly shunned and disliked - that is, of course, entirely your prerogative. But this week, I read that you told opposition parties that you are the PM of "all of India, not just of the BJP", and I thought I would hold you to that promise and ask for your attention as a citizen's entitlement.

Modiji, I take you back to the years before you became Chief Minister and began the "othering" of large sections of the English media whom you were convinced were out to get you: when you were the approachable and friendly General Secretary of the BJP, and I was a young reporter still learning the ropes. If you remember those years - and I am told you never forget (or forgive) - you would recall that I first cut my teeth as a journalist reporting a war from the frontline in Kargil in 1999. I was still in my 20s, and the intimacy and immediacy of that overwhelming exposure would make me a life-long admirer of our military. My emphasis, even back then, was to humanize and personalize the stories of soldiers in the trenches and ensure they would not remain faceless, nameless statistics. Over the years, the bonds I forged with the _Fauj_ only grew deeper - my reporting has often taken me back to the border, to the Line of Control and a variety of conflict zones to where they've been deployed. Over the past two decades, I have done hundreds of news programs devoted to the Soldier - the discrepancies in hardship allowances between jawans and bureaucrats, the shameful mountain of government litigation against disabled soldiers who are dragged to court for pensions, the pending promise of One Rank One Pension, the bottlenecks in defense procurement, and the many sacrifices of our men and women in uniform.

So I write this as a sentimental and proud Indian who has often been teased by my more left-leaning friends and colleagues for my rather maudlin and unintellectual patriotism. I would submit that the binaries that spokespersons of your government have created (aided by the hyper-nationalist drum-beating of channels like Times Now and News X) are absolutely false. It is entirely possible to deeply respect the military and feel ashamed of the multiple manipulations, doctored videos, police excesses, government heavy-handedness, brazen hooliganism and ominous environment of intimidation that the crackdown on JNU has revealed. In fact, for your party to use the death of ten Siachen bravehearts to validate the gross over-reach we have seen in JNU is to, in my view, cynically exploit the honour of the uniform. I wish there was half as much outrage when your good friend Jayalalithaa's photograph was placed on the coffin of one of the Siachen soldiers by her minister, who was then proudly photographed with it.

Modi ji, I would also like to take you back to a man whose name you love invoking - Atal Bihari Vajpayee. I remember the tingling excitement of hope and optimism that ran through my veins as I stood among the crowds in Srinagar in 2003 and heard him discard the rigidities of legalism and offer "Insaniyat" as the framework for reconciliation in the Kashmir Valley. Sadly, in its handling of the JNU controversy, the government has subverted the Vajpayee legacy in one fell swoop - I assume with your approval.

Where Vajpayee promised that Humanism would override the literal application of the law as he stretched out a hand even to pro-Azaadi separatists, this week we have seen a singular absence of generosity or empathy from the team you lead. The Home Minister went so far as to link students to the dreaded Lashkar terrorist Hafiz Saeed, based on a police endorsement of a fake Twitter account. Not just have we not seen any evidence of terror links, but it now appears that the video used to slap a sedition charge on Kanhaiya Kumar, the JNU student leader, has been doctored, with the audio spliced onto images from a different day.

In a country that took pride in giving even Ajmal Kasab, a 26/11 perpetrator, a fair trial, a young man whose worst crime (and that's if you stretch it) is that he could not stop a handful of other students from raising some admittedly disturbing slogans - has been slapped and pushed around in court in the presence of a police that failed or perhaps refused to protect him. The HRD Minister Smriti Irani speaks of how the anti-India slogans were an insult to "Mother India". But aren't Mothers benign, forgiving, broad-minded and all embracing? Stern, yes, when a child needs it, but surely never heartless.

Yet, heartlessness and hypocrisy combined with sneering aggression is what's been on display this entire week. As goons in black robes rampaged through the Delhi court house where Kanhaiya Kumar is being tried, they assaulted journalists not just on day one, but then once again, a little over 24 hours later, emboldened by the knowledge that no cop was going to come after them and in open contempt of a Supreme Court directive. Euphoric from the taste of blood, they congratulated each other on social media for being the "shers" who did "what the government and military could not do". The Chief Goon, Vikram Chauhan, photographed with a slew of BJP leaders - everyone from Rajnath Singh to LK Advani - has been garlanded on the court premises; candles have been lit in "solidarity" for him. The alacrity with which the police arrested Kanhaiya Kumar is in cruel contrast to the inaction against these lumpen lawyers who enjoy political patronage. 

There are police raids across the country to find the sloganeering students who have gone underground; friends who knew them are being identified from Facebook and summoned by the police from towns outside the capital; there are reports of hostels being searched, and landlords ousting JNU students to avoid "trouble". But the rowdies in robes are free, though surely the brazen violence and anti-constitutionalism by men meant to represent the law is a graver danger to democracy than mere words - no matter how awful and offensive - could ever be.

Yet, after all this, it was students of JNU who marched peacefully in their thousands carrying the tricolor and roses, using the gentleness of Gandhigiri to respond to the Goondagardi of the thugs in court. 

Through all this, they may have wondered - as we do - what our Prime Minister thinks. Do you approve of the decision to send police onto a student campus? Might it not have been wiser and more mature to let the university administration tackle the issue, as the Jadavpur Vice-Chancellor has done? Now that it's clear that the "Azaadi" Kanhaiya Kumar spoke of was not from India, but from Hunger, Inequality, Communalism and Caste Bias, will the government apologize to him? And in any case, do you really think the Indian State is so fragile that it would come undone by a clutch of "Hum Kya Chahate - Azaadi" cries? Because if that's the new thinking, we may have to arrest an entire generation of Kashmiri youth instead of politically engaging with them.

Do you not, Mr. Prime Minister, agree that if you can visit Lahore to greet Nawaz Sharif on his birthday despite the specter of terrorism (and I thought it was spectacularly bold of you), if you can negotiate with Naga secessionists and proudly announce a peace accord (the details of which are still awaited), if you can ally with the PDP whose leader Mehbooba Mufti believes not just that Afzal Guru should not have been executed, but has, as part of her father's "healing touch", often visited the families of dead militants because she does not think their children should be punished - if you can take these decisions and never have your patriotism questioned, do you not think it's a crazy over-reaction of the government to arrest a young man for slogans that it now turns out weren't even his own? Is battling young students - first at the Pune Film Institute, then in Hyderabad, and now at JNU - really the war you want to lead your troops into?

Do you agree that "cooking beef" and "worshipping demons" should be part of a police report to explain the "anti-nationalism" of young men, doubly ironic because the police reports to a Minister who is from the beef-eating state of Arunachal Pradesh? Did your heart not break, just a little bit, when you saw Kanhaiya Kumar being dragged and pulled, his eyes worn by physical fear? And what was your thought when you opened the morning newspapers to see a legislator of your party pounce on an opposition activist who lay flat on the road with hands folded in fright, an image that made national and international headlines for both the asymmetry and abuse of power it conveyed?

We do not know the answer to any of these questions because you have just not spoken. You have become curiously Manmohan-esque in your silences after mocking your predecessor for them. With one crucial difference - he hardly ever spoke on anything, whereas you are voluble on a host of issues, except the festering crises that are often self-creations of the government. With respect, Mr. Prime Minister, given that you are a masterful orator and won the 2014 election at least partly on the back of effective communication, these silences are bewildering.

When you do break them, it's almost always far too late to contain the damage. Think Dadri. More recently, think how a young man called Rohith Vemula was driven to suicide in Hyderabad. By the time you did express your grief, party spokespersons had defiled the debate with conspiracy theories about whether he was a Dalit or not. Then, like now, they had forced their construct of nationalism onto the debate with whispers about how slogans were raised by Vemula against the execution of Yakub Memon.

Modiji, naturally, none of us like a slogan that calls for India's ruin.

But thought cannot be policed, and nationalism cannot be regimented; it's for every Indian to define it for herself. I still get goose-bumps every single time I hear our anthem, I leap to my feet to stand and sing it out loud in my foghorn voice. But I would never support punishing or intimidating those who sit through it in a movie hall, as we saw happen in Maharashtra recently.

We are all getting on in age, but let's for a moment think back to our years in university. Being young and being rebellious is all about non-conformism and anti-establishmentarianism, It's about questioning everything - marriage, love, sexuality, caste, religion - and yes, for some, even the Nation-State. As long as this sloganeering is not accompanied by an incitement to violence, surely we need not use the sledgehammer of sedition against young people.

You wouldn't need me to remind you of the famous case Balwant Singh Vs State of Punjab - the Supreme Court overturned the charge of sedition and acquitted those who had shouted, "Khalistan Zindabad, Raj Karega Khalsa" a few hours after Indira Gandhi's assassination. If the highest court of the land can show that maturity in a much more volatile and sensitive case than the JNU controversy, why can't the government? Do we even need a sedition law that was given to us by the British in the 1860s? (Britain incidentally scrapped it in 2010.)

Whatever the BJP calculations were on converting the JNU crackdown into political advantage have clearly dissipated. Given legal precedence, Kanhaiya Kumar is sooner or later likely to be acquitted by a higher court, and will walk out a hero. Given the writing on the wall, wouldn't you, Mr. Prime Minister, think it's wiser, kinder and yes, politically smarter - apart from it also being the only correct thing to do - to drop the charges against him, order the police and the Home Ministry to concede its mistake and apologize, drop the criminal charges against the other students, and hand back the case to the JNU administration to handle it as a disciplinary issue from here on?

Gurudev Tagore, who gave us our stirring national anthem, also wrote, "Patriotism cannot be our final spiritual shelter; my refuge is humanity. I will not buy glass for the price of diamonds, and I will never allow patriotism to triumph over humanity as long as I live".

Modi ji, India belongs to its young. The tricolor is in their hands. And so is our future.


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701311737979482112
> Does anyone have any idea, where we can find this news?
> 
> It can be used as a gr8 propaganda machine on FB too. I can take initiative if i get direct link to news.


here is the link for the news..


Revenue Intelligence will verify US report that $505bn left India during UPA tenure | Sunday Guardian



Iggy said:


> Instead of calling her names, read what she wrote.. She have some fair points


I'm not calling her any names.. she herself did! I'm only agreeing with her!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Iggy said:


> Instead of calling her names, read what she wrote.. She have some fair points.



What points? In first few paragraphs she is just kissing her own @ss.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Iggy

ranjeet said:


> What points? In first few paragraphs she is just kissing her own @ss.



This :
Yet, heartlessness and hypocrisy combined with sneering aggression is what's been on display this entire week. As goons in black robes rampaged through the Delhi court house where Kanhaiya Kumar is being tried, they assaulted journalists not just on day one, but then once again, a little over 24 hours later, emboldened by the knowledge that no cop was going to come after them and in open contempt of a Supreme Court directive. Euphoric from the taste of blood, they congratulated each other on social media for being the "shers" who did "what the government and military could not do". The Chief Goon, Vikram Chauhan, photographed with a slew of BJP leaders - everyone from Rajnath Singh to LK Advani - has been garlanded on the court premises; candles have been lit in "solidarity" for him. The alacrity with which the police arrested Kanhaiya Kumar is in cruel contrast to the inaction against these lumpen lawyers who enjoy political patronage.

This: 

Do you agree that "cooking beef" and "worshipping demons" should be part of a police report to explain the "anti-nationalism" of young men, doubly ironic because the police reports to a Minister who is from the beef-eating state of Arunachal Pradesh? Did your heart not break, just a little bit, when you saw Kanhaiya Kumar being dragged and pulled, his eyes worn by physical fear? And what was your thought when you opened the morning newspapers to see a legislator of your party pounce on an opposition activist who lay flat on the road with hands folded in fright, an image that made national and international headlines for both the asymmetry and abuse of power it conveyed?


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701348558922866688
> And here comes a inswinging yorker.



BC badi jaldi yaadh agaya 
Also WTF is happening in Haryana @ranjeet, subah se paani nahi aahraha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Iggy said:


> This :
> Yet, heartlessness and hypocrisy combined with sneering aggression is what's been on display this entire week. As goons in black robes rampaged through the Delhi court house where Kanhaiya Kumar is being tried, they assaulted journalists not just on day one, but then once again, a little over 24 hours later, emboldened by the knowledge that no cop was going to come after them and in open contempt of a Supreme Court directive. Euphoric from the taste of blood, they congratulated each other on social media for being the "shers" who did "what the government and military could not do". The Chief Goon, Vikram Chauhan, photographed with a slew of BJP leaders - everyone from Rajnath Singh to LK Advani - has been garlanded on the court premises; candles have been lit in "solidarity" for him. The alacrity with which the police arrested Kanhaiya Kumar is in cruel contrast to the inaction against these lumpen lawyers who enjoy political patronage.
> 
> This:
> 
> Do you agree that "cooking beef" and "worshipping demons" should be part of a police report to explain the "anti-nationalism" of young men, doubly ironic because the police reports to a Minister who is from the beef-eating state of Arunachal Pradesh? Did your heart not break, just a little bit, when you saw Kanhaiya Kumar being dragged and pulled, his eyes worn by physical fear? And what was your thought when you opened the morning newspapers to see a legislator of your party pounce on an opposition activist who lay flat on the road with hands folded in fright, an image that made national and international headlines for both the asymmetry and abuse of power it conveyed?



What was her stand when Rajdeep Sardesai threw few punches at Modi supporters? I didn't see her open letter to goons in news studios. This selective outrage at Goondaism won't work any more. Also summons have already been sent to VIkram Chuahan, law works within a framework not on whims and fancy of presstitutes. 

"Did your heart not break, just a little bit, when you saw Kanhaiya Kumar being dragged and pulled, his eyes worn by physical fear?"

This is just brilliant, I wonder how her heart reacted when hacked body of a BJP worker from Kerala was not shown on Main stream media? I am sure she worked hard enough to make sure this bit of news didn't make it to national and international headlines for the sake of both liberalism and secularism.



Echo_419 said:


> BC badi jaldi yaadh agaya
> Also WTF is happening in Haryana @ranjeet, subah se paani nahi aahraha



Bhai AAP ka manifesto use karna padega 1-2 pechwada saaf karne ke liye Dilliwalo ko

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## skyisthelimit

Echo_419 said:


> BC badi jaldi yaadh agaya
> Also WTF is happening in Haryana @ranjeet, subah se paani nahi aahraha



He should have started this statement as a counter to Suit Boot Sarkar jib and Anti-farmer jibe of CONgrass.

I would suggest, NDA should hold a press conferences and highlight such points in front of all MEDIA on regular basis and clearly say conspiracies are hacked to create unrest in this country by people who fightback against such transparent and liability laws we are bringing.

Every 2 weeks a press conference for initiatives of NAMO govt, invite all local/vernacular medium newspapers. Bcoz MSM is no fodder, they influence urban areas and BJP has enough sway in URBAN. To tackle poor, dalits, pichadas, farmers we need a good machinery in local/vernacular medium. The message and initiatives will percolate to villages if its done. I believe so.

This will put CONg in a spot before releasing RG around and they have to think before talking BS. All BS anti-farmer n anti-dalit slogans of RG will fall flat on face.

Its surprising a man who used MEDIA to become PM, is making such mistakes after becoming PM.

He should know and apply the propaganda machine using machinery to percolate the message such that no one else stands to even point fingers at him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Budget 2016 may unveil health insurance scheme for senior citizens - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

magudi said:


> @Abingdonboy @Levina @Eminent Mainstream Media @Nilgiri @Echo_419 and others with know how of this kind of stuff
> 
> I want to know if President if he so wishes has the powers to summon/take stock of/direct intel agencies like IB,R&AW or is it just PM and Def Min


so after misuisng CBI & IB for its polictcal objectives dose congress and its AAP stooges want president of india to misuse his office as he happens to be from congress ?


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> @Abingdonboy @Levina @Eminent Mainstream Media @Nilgiri @Echo_419 and others with know how of this kind of stuff
> 
> I want to know if President if he so wishes has the powers to summon/take stock of/direct intel agencies like IB,R&AW or is it just PM and Def Min



President is a strong man & won't be intimated that easily by congress stooges and I don't think he has those powers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

So jats will have quota now that too in hariyana after organizing a revolt which would see 7,8 people are dead! 

But hey @ranjeet what about Malda?


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> So jats will have quota now that too in hariyana after organizing a revolt which would see 7,8 people are dead!
> 
> But hey @ranjeet what about Malda?


Bengali Police chickened out in Malda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> Bengali Police chickened out in Malda.


But you and others compensated with your 24*7 rudali. Strange to see such restrained reaction from you in pdf after 10 people are killed and capital is without water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> But you and others compensated with your 24*7 rudali. Strange to see such restrained reaction from you in pdf after 10 people are killed and capital is without water.


Well you are also making up for my and other's 24*7 rudali with your periodical emotional outburst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> Does she have any idea about scientific research? Does she want scientists to fall back on jugaad?* I had huge reservations about appointing an unqualified (and with zero experience) person whose college degree itself is in doubt as HRD minister*, but slowly she is proving to be an even bigger disaster than what I had thought. It seems she was only appointed to propagate rw agenda in schools and universities.
> 
> Good research is possible with less funds, says Smriti



Can you elaborate on some of the great contribution our IIT graduated Kapil sibal has done to indian educational system ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

noksss said:


> Can you elaborate on some of the great contribution our IIT graduated Kapil sibal has done to indian educational system ?


He invented Zero Loss Theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> Can you elaborate on some of the great contribution our IIT graduated Kapil sibal has done to indian educational system ?


*ZERO*...







@ranjeet Always suspected this from day one.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701436718285721601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701437366431588354

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Aam aadmi ki Aam sarkar ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701404564616949760
@Guynextdoor2


----------



## Iggy

LaBong said:


> But you and others compensated with your 24*7 rudali. Strange to see such restrained reaction from you in pdf after 10 people are killed and capital is without water.



Since it is a BJP ruled state, it is okay to kill people.. Otherwise he would have said entire state consists of traitors..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Aam aadmi ki Aam sarkar ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701404564616949760
> @Guynextdoor2



How come you missed that This is BJP's fault. Hint: The Jaat protests have cut off water from Haryana.


----------



## ranjeet

Iggy said:


> Since it is a BJP ruled state, it is okay to kill people.. Otherwise he would have said entire state consists of traitors..


A Mallu consoling a Bong. Ram milayi jodi ... !!!



Guynextdoor2 said:


> How come you missed that This is BJP's fault. Hint: The Jaat protests have cut off water from Haryana.


Oh yes, I forgot BJP organized the jaat protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> A Mallu consoling a Bong. Ram milayi jodi ... !!!
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I forgot BJP organized the jaat protest.



BJP put it on the table


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> BJP put it on the table


Sure it has. 
Audio sting: Hooda aide heard 'encouraging protest', says 'out of context'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> President is a strong man & won't be intimated that easily by congress stooges and I don't think he has those powers



No arches from you lately



Echo_419 said:


> President is a strong man & won't be intimated that easily by congress stooges and I don't think he has those powers



No articles from you lately


----------



## Guynextdoor2

ranjeet said:


> Sure it has.
> Audio sting: Hooda aide heard 'encouraging protest', says 'out of context'



The 'uninvolved' party has capitualated pretty quick

Haryana Government Promises Reservation, Jats Lift Blockade Partially


----------



## ranjeet

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The 'uninvolved' party has capitulated pretty quick
> 
> Haryana Government Promises Reservation, Jats Lift Blockade Partially


First read about BJP's stand on Jat reservation.


----------



## Cool Mind

unhhhhh


----------



## magudi

There seems to be an acute spike in activity of libber hypocrites in here these days, the kind who were seen engaging here up until may 2014 and suddenly disappeared thereafter. It should hardly be of any surprise to resident bhakts that after tasting blood in recent elections they fancy chances of dear Maino regaining past Glory and hence for the time being take solace in laying early ground work for devil's return.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IN-2030

noksss said:


> Can you elaborate on some of the great contribution our IIT graduated Kapil sibal has done to indian educational system ?


He is not IIT graduate  ...studied at DU,Harvard and still eject shit whenever open mouth 
BTW there are even worse than KS exist/ed in IIT like AK


----------



## dray

An excellent post from fb in the Present scenario...

If you criticize me, 
it's your freedom of speech
If I criticize you, 
it's my Intolerance
.
If you judge me, 
you are Enlightened
If I judge you, 
I am Prejudiced
.
If you question my faith, 
then you are Secular
If I question your faith, 
then I am Communal
.
If you defend yourself, 
it's because you are a Victim
If I defend myself, 
it's because I am Ignorant
.
If you pen your thoughts, 
it's Revolutionary
If I pen my thoughts, 
it's Provocation
.
If you march, 
it's a Protest
If I march, 
it's a Mob
.
If you lodge a complaint, 
you r following the Course of Law
If I lodge a complaint, 
I am Misusing the Law
.
Try twisting all the words, 
the only one you fool is The Man in the Mirror!
Now one has to identify who is I and who is you...

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## skyisthelimit

The cowards are now in JNU. He is giving a speech, says I have no sermons from anyone.
JNU has already given access to Lawyers.
Students are in the protest and Umairji (as per CONgress) is giving speech.
Police is outside gate, VC is not giving permission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anoop

Iggy said:


> @jaunty I for one always opposed BJP coming to power..I feared that radical rightwing groups will behave like they own this country and behave like they were the only patriots in this country.. But apart from lawyers and hooligans taking law and order in this country, I fully support the actions taken by the government till now..I mean we had a history of anti national elements holding a meeting in public in the heart of Delhi and no case was registered againt it..How long will we tolerate it? How long our universities will be allowed for antinational activities.. I heard the arguments in times now and.most of those are ridiculous arguments I ever heard of..I mean leftists issuing certificate to people as extreme nationalists when support national flag should hoist in universities when they mocks Hindutva goons of issuing certificate of patriots. I mean what d differences between both of them now? I would say enough is enough.. If they cannot tolerate a national flag being hoisted in our country's universities, then there is no difference between them and any right wing elements in this country who up in arms against anyone who is not following their ideology
> 
> Best thing we can do is give quota to every one.. Everyone will be happy and we will get UCC..



I am yet to see any RW taking over India ... 

Between a member of RW has been murdered in bastion of congress or left .Noting has been said in media about that .And its not first time happening in their bastion .

People here are describing whether video footage were doctored not based on one media reporter news And not waiting on cocern Judge to make his judejement

A senior poster here with lakhs of lies declared whether statement is sedition of not base on advocate soli sorabjee statement , even without waiting for Jube to proceed the case. between sol sorabjee is representing that guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

I need some help with this video...










So now there's proof that Kanhaiya's video was doctored. The voice in the video belongs to another video which was shot 2 days before the incident. I understand this part of it.
But the original video (shot at night) has Umar Khalid in it and those students were shouting "azadi for Kashmir".
Is that guy not Umar Khalid???
I know the video shot at night is not very clear. But could someone pls confirm if it has Umar Khalid???
@Pumba @Rain Man @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Levina said:


> I need some help with this video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now there's proof that Kanhaiya's video was doctored. The voice in the video belongs to another video which was shot 2 days before the incident. I understand this part of it.
> But the original video (shot at night) has Umar Khalid in it and those students were shouting "azadi for Kashmir".
> Is that guy not Umar Khalid???
> I know the video shot at night is not very clear. But could someone pls confirm if it has Umar Khalid???
> @Pumba @Rain Man @ranjeet


Yes thats umar khalid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Pumba said:


> Yes thats umar khalid.


Thanks, reconfirmed.

So what's the fuss about??
The JNU students were shouting "AZADI for Kashmir" in the video shot at night.
Kanhaiya might be innocent but not Umar Khalid. Isn't it???
Or have I got it wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Levina said:


> View attachment 294905
> View attachment 294904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, reconfirmed.
> 
> So what's the fuss about??
> The JNU students were shouting "AZADI for Kashmir" in the video shot at night.
> Kanhaiya might be innocent but not Umar Khalid. Isn't it???
> Or have I got it wrong?





How is kanhaiyya innocent? He is student's union president he knew what was going on and one should assume he tacitly supported everything since he didn't try to stop the event or inform authorities about the same

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba

Levina said:


> View attachment 294905
> View attachment 294904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, reconfirmed.
> 
> So what's the fuss about??
> The JNU students were shouting "AZADI for Kashmir" in the video shot at night.
> Kanhaiya might be innocent but not Umar Khalid. Isn't it???
> Or have I got it wrong?


Kanhaiya is not innocent.
Ill tell u how.
When something goes well in an organizations. Who gets the credit ? 
And if something goes wrong there who gets the blame?
In both the cases its the leader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> A Mallu consoling a Bong. Ram milayi jodi ... !!!
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I forgot BJP organized the jaat protest.


Some of you advised to relocate jaats from Hariyana to Bengal to teach bengalis a lesson after a minor incident in Malda where not a single person was killed or injured. You and your cohorts don't waste a single opportunity at gali galoch of Bengalis and Mallus because we don't vomit venom like you.

Today I read a news that Jaats didn't remove the road blockade even after army pleaded and army had to flown in the body of Jawan who was killed. 10 people were killed and dozens of establishments were put on fire, water supply to capital is stopped because the brave nationalist people like you and your brethren want to cheat your way to plum govt jobs. Bhai kya desh bhakti dikha di tum logon ne!!


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> Some of you advised to relocate jaats from Hariyana to Bengal to teach bengalis a lesson after a minor incident in Malda where not a single person was killed or injured. You and your cohorts don't waste a single opportunity at gali galoch of Bengalis and Mallus because we don't vomit venom like you.
> 
> Today I read a news that Jaats didn't remove the road blockade even after army pleaded and army had to flown in the body of Jawan who was killed. 10 people were killed and dozens of establishments were put on fire, water supply to capital is stopped because the brave nationalist people like you and your brethren want to cheat your way to plum govt jobs. Bhai kya desh bhakti dikha di tum logon ne!!



No I agree you don't vomit venom, you just hack people in your own state for having a different political ideology. So much for the liberalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> How is kanhaiyya innocent? He is student's union president he knew what was going on and one should assume he tacitly supported everything since he didn't try to stop the event or inform authorities about the same





Pumba said:


> Kanhaiya is not innocent.
> Ill tell u how.
> When something goes well in an organizations. Who gets the credit ?
> And if something goes wrong there who gets the blame?
> In both the cases its the leader


Yes, Kanhaiya had his fingers in the cookie jar. Its just that he wasnt present in the video which was shot at night. So there's no proof against him, for the time being.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> Yes, Kanhaiya had his fingers in the cookie jar. Its just that he wasnt present in the video which was shot at night. So there's no proof against him, for the time being.


He was there ... 





@Levina 
here 5:55 onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> He was there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Levina
> here 5:55 onwards.


Wow!!!
Thanks.



ranjeet said:


> He was there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Levina
> here 5:55 onwards.


@Cherokee - FYI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Chaube ji chale the Chaabe ji ban ne ..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701632089616027649
Dubey ji ban ke aaye. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701643599021092865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701645139396022272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701646278145343488

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701686330888048641


ranjeet said:


> Chaube ji chale the Chaabe ji ban ne ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701632089616027649
> Dubey ji ban ke aaye.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701643599021092865
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701645139396022272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701646278145343488


That's not on...Bring SC under Delhi govt's jurisdiction! How dare they speak to an AAPian in that tone of voice?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

How about Italy flag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701706772084461568

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> No arches from you lately
> 
> 
> 
> No articles from you lately



Papers dude, Chutiya College.I will start writing again by 6th when my papers are over

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

noksss said:


> Can you elaborate on some of the great contribution our IIT graduated Kapil sibal has done to indian educational system ?



Here is the thing, when you appoint a CEO of a company would you select an MBA from a top university or someone without educational qualification? Now it is not guaranteed that the top MBA would always be the best CEO, in fact the guy without qualification might end up doing a better job but when you talk about realistic chances that's highly unlikely. High educational qualification is not a requirement to be the HRD minister as long as the minimum qualification to be an MP is met, however in that case the person should be reasonably experienced. Smriti Irani has neither education nor experience and that is showing. OTOH experienced ministers like Sushma Swaraj are doing a good job, she would have been good for HRD too. If you must give her a ministry then give her some low profile ministry. You don't give one of the most important portfolios too a noob. As for Kapil Sibal, he might not have done anything extraordinary but he was not a destructive influence like Arjun Singh (with his OBC quote disaster) or Smriti Irani.

Did you even read the article I quoted and realize how clueless Smriti Irani is? Forget the funding statement, look at this- "The myth that Indian institutes do not measure up needs to be broken. The world rankings only take into account research in English and not in Indian languages." like WTF!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jaunty said:


> Here is the thing, when you appoint a CEO of a company would you select an MBA from a top university or someone without educational qualification? Now it is not guaranteed that the top MBA would always be the best CEO, in fact the guy without qualification might end up doing a better job but when you talk about realistic chances that's highly unlikely. High educational qualification is not a requirement to be the HRD minister as long as the minimum qualification to be an MP is met, however in that case the person should be reasonably experienced. Smriti Irani has neither and that is showing. OTOH experienced ministers like Sushma Swaraj are doing a good job, she would have been good for HRD too. As for Kapil Sibal, he might not have done anything extraordinary but he was not a destructive influence like Arjun Singh (with his OBC quote disaster) or Smriti Irani.
> 
> Did you even read the article I quoted and realize how clueless Smriti Irani is? Forget the funding statement, look at this- "The myth that Indian institutes do not measure up needs to be broken. The world rankings only take into account research in English and not in Indian languages." like WTF!



I will not comment on whether a person with more Education can handle the HRD department better, but I agree Irani has not been a success.No major reforms in Lower, Middle or Higher education & not much focus on R&D. We need Gadkiris for every Union ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Echo_419 said:


> I will not comment on whether a person with more Education can handle the HRD department better, but I agree Irani has not been a success.No major reforms in Lower, Middle or Higher education & not much focus on R&D. We need Gadkiris for every Union ministry



IMO at least one of experience or qualification is needed. The problem is that she is not even experienced. Is Sushma Swaraj educated in international relations? No, but she has enough experience and no one can complain that she isn't doing a good job (except that minor Lalit Modi controversy). Giving such an important ministry to a newbie is a huge mistake IMO. From her statements it is clear that she has no idea about higher education.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701686330888048641
> 
> That's not on...Bring SC under Delhi govt's jurisdiction! How dare they speak to an AAPian in that tone of voice?


My village is one of the beneficiariees. Saw new poles erecting while i visited UP last to last week. A new power grid is also being installed 2 kms away from my place.
Previous one is like 10 kms away and really hard to cordinate with in case of power cuts.
Though being Akhislesh yadav's constituency, things are not so difficult for us.

@Sky lord what wss it bro ?
Come on n say it

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

'Why Sit Here? Go Solve Water Crisis': Supreme Court Rebukes Kejriwal Government

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Crossposting
Look at the video from Zee news. The same video was played by Zee news with two different sound tracks. First they tried to villainize JNU by playing "Pakistan Zindabad" on Feb 10. They probably did not expect that people would spot ABVP members in that crowd. Now they had to defend ABVP, so they played the same video with "Bharatiya courts zindabad" on Feb 14. Talk about yellow journalism.  Luckily one honest reporter got fed up with their BS and resigned and it came out. With so many doctored videos and corresponding out of court trials by media, govt and their goons, it is hard to tell what actually happened who actually said what! Let's wait for the court to make a decision. @Levina


----------



## Sky lord

jaunty said:


> Crossposting
> Look at the video from Zee news. The same video was played by Zee news with two different sound tracks. First they tried to villainize JNU by playing "Pakistan Zindabad" on Feb 10. They probably did not expect that people would spot ABVP members in that crowd. Now they had to defend ABVP, so they played the same video with "Bharaiya courts zindabad" on Feb 14. Talk about yellow journalism.  Luckily one honest reporter got fed up with their BS and resigned and it came out. With so many doctored videos and corresponding out of court trials by media, govt and their goons, it is hard to tell what actually happened who actually said what! Let's wait for the court to make a decision. @Levina


Why not just leave it to the courts? The media can't decide (I hope) . If we go by FOX news in the US, poor Obama would be in prison for having the audacity to run the country while being black ! And Hilary Clinton would long ago have been hung by her balls ( she has them). 

Presumably the courts will look at evidence or lack thereof, as the case may be. 

@Pumba - bro I was just wondering with jaunty here, how in earth this woman Irani got such an important ministry, what is her hook? And how come she stays on, despite being unpopular even with other ministers and her own staff? Inside scoop?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Sky lord said:


> Why not just leave it to the courts? The media can't decide (I hope) . If we go by FOX news in the US, poor Obama would be in prison for having the audacity to run the country while being black ! And Hilary Clinton would long ago have been hung by her balls ( she has them).
> 
> Presumably the courts will look at evidence or lack thereof, as the case may be.
> 
> @Pumba - bro I was just wondering with jaunty here, how in earth this woman Irani got such an important ministry, what is her hook? And how come she stays on, despite being unpopular even with other ministers and her own staff? Inside scoop?


I have to go bro.
Will answer u later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Sky lord said:


> @Pumba - bro I was just wondering with jaunty here,* how in earth this woman Irani got such an important ministry*, what is her hook? And how come she stays on, despite being unpopular even with other ministers and her own staff? Inside scoop?





Hail Modi 

Btw heard she's UP cm candidate


----------



## Sky lord

magudi said:


> Hail Modi
> 
> Btw heard she's UP cm candidate


Seriously? Why? What is her hook?


----------



## jaunty

Sky lord said:


> Presumably the courts will look at evidence or lack thereof, as the case may be.



That is precisely what I said, that's how it should have been from the beginning. If they broke any existing law, by all means punish them following proper procedure. But the media trial was sickening and most allegations turned out to be false. Not only that, the union home minister of the country came out and linked them to Hafiz Saeed, which was also baseless as IB later clarified. Such unprofessional behavior from somebody who is essentially next to PM in rank is inexcusable IMO. He basically turned a bunch of university students into terrorists. How would you trust him in the future? Look at this picture, someone shared this on reddit, most of these are without any proof. This is as good as destroying someone's life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

*& I AM BACK !! *

I Hope somebody missed me
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Sky lord @jaunty As far as I know, Modi believes she has potential.

If u ask me, she has it. She can be a good neta & administrator in the future. But she is far from one now.
She is in the wrong ministry. HRD is too tough for a first time minster!! Add to that she doesn't seem to know what to do.

Add to that she is still a young politicians. She doesn't know what to do+too many mines are laying around which she can't handle!

Modi should have made her a MOS/junior minister or given her some minor portfolio. 

( I do hope HRD remains alright under her or Modi proves vindicated in his decision)



magudi said:


> Hail Modi
> 
> Btw heard she's UP cm candidate


Not yet, there are many people in competition.

By the way check this out.  @Echo_419

Do read the entire article.
Andhra Pradesh saves 421 million unit power using LED bulbs: Survey - The Economic Times

AP govt. is distributing subsidized LED bulbs to ensure every household in the state has them. This is eco-friendly+will save the amount of power which is used & will

LED bulbs help AP households save ₹250-550 annually: survey | Business Line



Sky lord said:


> Seriously? Why? What is her hook?


I'll tell u later, when I get proper detail on who the other CM candidates her. She can be a good CM candidate for UP u know

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> *& I AM BACK !! *
> 
> I Hope somebody missed me
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Sky lord @jaunty As far as I know, Modi believes she has potential.
> 
> If u ask me, she has it. She can be a good neta & administrator in the future. But she is far from one now.
> She is in the wrong ministry. HRD is too tough for a first time minster!! Add to that she doesn't seem to know what to do.
> 
> Add to that she is still a young politicians. She doesn't know what to do+too many mines are laying around which she can't handle!
> 
> Modi should have made her a MOS/junior minister or given her some minor portfolio.
> 
> 
> Not yet, there are many people in competition.
> 
> By the way check this out.  @Echo_419
> 
> Do read the entire article.
> Andhra Pradesh saves 421 million unit power using LED bulbs: Survey - The Economic Times
> 
> AP govt. is distributing subsidized LED bulbs to ensure every household in the state has them. This is eco-friendly+will save the amount of power which is used & will
> 
> LED bulbs help AP households save ₹250-550 annually: survey | Business Line
> 
> 
> I'll tell u later, when I get proper detail on who the other CM candidates her. She can be a good CM candidate for UP u know




I like CBN, he is a worthy successor to Modi.



jaunty said:


> IMO at least one of experience or qualification is needed. The problem is that she is not even experienced. Is Sushma Swaraj educated in international relations? No, but she has enough experience and no one can complain that she isn't doing a good job (except that minor Lalit Modi controversy). Giving such an important ministry to a newbie is a huge mistake IMO. From her statements it is clear that she has no idea about higher education.



I would have argued with you, but I clearly know that Tulsi..Er..Smriti Irani lead HRD is complete disaster 
@Darmashkian your thoughts?


----------



## IndoCarib

jaunty said:


> Crossposting
> Look at the video from Zee news. The same video was played by Zee news with two different sound tracks. First they tried to villainize JNU by playing "Pakistan Zindabad" on Feb 10. They probably did not expect that people would spot ABVP members in that crowd. Now they had to defend ABVP, so they played the same video with "Bharatiya courts zindabad" on Feb 14. Talk about yellow journalism.  Luckily one honest reporter got fed up with their BS and resigned and it came out. With so many doctored videos and corresponding out of court trials by media, govt and their goons, it is hard to tell what actually happened who actually said what! Let's wait for the court to make a decision. @Levina


 
That Zee TV video is doctored. This is not !

ABVP members shouted pro-Pakistan slogans, alleges video gone viral | Zee News


----------



## JanjaWeed

@ranjeet check this out! This cat fight is going to be interesting one!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sky lord

Darmashkian said:


> & I AM BACK !!



Welcome back Dude  Exams? 


Just to add my 2 cents - " Potential" is something you encourage and foster in high schoolers and management trainees. 

Central ministries is the big time . You should take on people with a proven track record. 

(Maybe , as congress has been in power so many decades , BJP. Doesn't gave a big enough talent pool? )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

jaunty said:


> That is precisely what I said, that's how it should have been from the beginning. If they broke any existing law, by all means punish them following proper procedure. But the media trial was sickening and most allegations turned out to be false. Not only that, the union home minister of the country came out and linked them to Hafiz Saeed, which was also baseless as IB later clarified. Such unprofessional behavior from somebody who is essentially next to PM in rank is inexcusable IMO. He basically turned a bunch of university students into terrorists. How would you trust him in the future? Look at this picture, someone shared this on reddit, most of these are without any proof. This is as good as destroying someone's life.



hmmm.. I understand what u mean.

They've made quite a few mistakes & I feel hyped the entire process heavily. But yet again, they were acting very emotionally & most of the nation is feeling quite emotionally angry at whats been going on in JNU.

Politics perhaps to show the Leftists their place+clean up JNU+to prove they are the only nationalist party around.  Let's just wait for the courts to give their conclusion.

I don't know about kanhaiya, I think he screwed up heavily & is getting screwed up now.

But am sure that Umer Khalid is guilty.[@kashmirpandit made a post on what his internal sources told him. That corroborates with this. He claims that Umer fooled Kanhaiya & started the anti-India slogans]

-


Echo_419 said:


> I like CBN, he is a worthy successor to Modi.
> 
> I would have argued with you, but I clearly know that Tulsi..Er..Smriti Irani lead HRD is complete disaster
> @Darmashkian your thoughts?


CBN can't be a worthy successor to Modi. If u want to know why, ask me on FB.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Regarding tulsi. I've made my point clear in my previous posts(before yours). She is doing bad. But not a complete disaster.

My previous post
_As far as I know, Modi believes she has potential._

_If u ask me, she has it. She can be a good neta & administrator in the future. But she is far from one now.
She is in the wrong ministry. HRD is too tough for a first time minster!! Add to that she doesn't seem to know what to do._

_Add to that she is still a young politicians. She doesn't know what to do+too many mines are laying around which she can't handle!_

_Modi should have made her a MOS/junior minister or given her some minor portfolio. _

_( I do hope HRD remains alright under her or Modi proves vindicated in his decision)_

Read this too please. thanks for posting this @JanjaWeed


JanjaWeed said:


> @ranjeet check this out! This cat fight is going to be interesting one!




Remember @Echo_419 Tulsi still goes to Amethi & helps the local people even after losing there. COmpare this with many MPs from all parties who don't bother visiting their constituents even after winning.

Add to that you know her days as a spokesperson. She can be an aggressive good neta & you know it. She has guts & courage & u know it
-------------------------------------------------------
She has the flair for politics & isn't scared to give it back to the Lutyens elitists. Also @magudi you must check that newshour episode on National Flag on all universities. Everybody else other than Major General Bakshi was talking of how dangerous, fascist,communal & extreme nationalist that decision was(WTH does extreme nationalist mean?? )

The Poor General was reduced to tears & began asking whether did Indians value the very flag which jawans are dying for.

Tulsi specifically called Times Now to talk only to him & tried to console him. She told him that the entire nation is indebted to heroes like him forever for what they have done for the nation & for doing everything they did without asking for anything





AJ would have gone & said something on NDTV to barkha, Giriraj would have taken to twitter in anger. Ravi Shankar Prasad would have either gone on NDTV or privately asked for his resignations. Most wouldn't respond or wouldn't know.

She earned a lot of respect in my heart for what she did that night. My blood was boiling at seeing that debate & the way our hero was reduced to tears by the apathy & disgust for the national flag by the other panelists.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sky lord said:


> Welcome back Dude  Exams?
> 
> *
> Just to add my 2 cents - " Potential" is something you encourage and foster in high schoolers and management trainees.
> 
> Central ministries is the big time . You should take on people with a proven track record. *
> 
> (Maybe , as congress has been in power so many decades , BJP. Doesn't gave a big enough talent pool? )



No I took a hiatus for some time. Thanks for welcoming me back mate  :')

By the way what do u mean by the bolded part??
EDIT:- I got what u mean. See even in politics, there are young netas who have talent. Talent which should be encouraged & fostered & Smriti is young by political standards. Which is why I mentioned potential in her.

& the problem is lack of capable people in the BJP in the first place. Some good guys are in the states & are better left there for the development of the states. U can't have every body at the centre.
----------------------------------------------------
Yep, BJP also doesn't have a big talent pool which has come down with the 75 years age limit.

Add to that Congis were only there for money+rewarding their loyalists+doing Sonia mata's bidding.

They had the talent but were only interested in serving themselves, bozos did nothing great for the nation when they were around. 
Except PC as HM I can't think of any really good minister. Salman Khurshid sucked as MEA. He secretly threatened to kill Kejru if he came to Faridabad(when talking in private to Cong. cadre. The video was leaked out) while being the Law minister & got promoted.

Sushil kumar Shinde got in because of Dalit & loyalist quota(he himself said so).Shivraj Patil was also bad.
AK Anthony was honest, but gutless & useless. @Abingdonboyji can explain to u why he was such a bad DM & how he would have executed him.
-------------
Anand Sharma seemed quite decent to me. The "young guns" in the Congi sarkar were over-rated or just average.

DMK & NCP guys were only there for making money, they didn't even serve only their state as TMC,TRS or TDP would do.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BJP people like Sushma swaraj,parrikar,gadkari,goyal,Suresh Prabhu etc are doing a really good job compared to the predecessors.
BJP guys are doing an excellent job serving the nation. But yes there is a lack of talent in many ministries due to Cong. being in power for so long+other reasons which I feel are too controversial to be mentioned here.

Add to that some people like Venkaiah Naidu are there because of party reasons & conections(VN has no electoral base at all).
Sadananda gowda,Birender Singh & Uma bharti like leaders due to being top leaders+caste/religious reasons.
Kalraj Mishra & Ananth kumar are there because of being top leaders+loyalty+have a base+caste reasons.
----------
*Harshavardhan is there in the cabinet in a minor post. He should be better utilized by Modi*

*Best examples are finance,health,agriculture,airways,HRD which seriously need good ministers*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way where are u from?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sky lord said:


> Yeah...so I see. Too bad! I think it is that lucknowi guy that does this, he follows the little red twerp around and cleans up after him. He used to behave a little better when joe shearer was here. Joe used to hand him positive ratings like cookies and that seemed to keep him under control....now totally gone crazy again!
> 
> Actually someone should complain about this nexus between the red twerp and the lucknowi twerp.


Who is this lucknowi twerp? The Indian who is a Gaddafian at heart?



Sky lord said:


> Yeah..I miss Joe and vsdoc even spectre got himself banned. Sad situation!


@Spectre is gone!! @SarthakGanguly @Parul @Bombermanx1 have also been banned.

Would have liked to interact with vsdoc

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sky lord

@Darmashkian - love your detailed posts - keep them coming. 

I will reply in detail, but sorry got to go for now if I Intend to keep my job! This PDF can be addictive and entertaining!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> No I agree you don't vomit venom, you just hack people in your own state for having a different political ideology. So much for the liberalism.


The commie bastards are as venomous as sanghi bastards. But your comments were against avarage Bengalis and Mallus, now don't try to pedal away. Kind of sucks to call others as traitor to country after your own kins put the country in fire to get backdoor entry to plum govt jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> Here is the thing, when you appoint a CEO of a company would you select an MBA from a top university or someone without educational qualification? Now it is not guaranteed that the top *MBA would always be the best CEO, in fact the guy without qualification might end up doing a better job but when you talk about realistic chances that's highly unlikely.* High educational qualification is not a requirement to be the HRD minister as long as the minimum qualification to be an MP is met, however in that case the person should be reasonably experienced. Smriti Irani has neither education nor experience and that is showing. OTOH experienced ministers like Sushma Swaraj are doing a good job, she would have been good for HRD too. If you must give her a ministry then give her some low profile ministry. *You don't give one of the most important portfolios too a noob.* As for Kapil Sibal, he might not have done anything extraordinary but he was not a destructive influence like Arjun Singh (with his OBC quote disaster) or Smriti Irani.
> 
> Did you even read the article I quoted and realize how clueless Smriti Irani is? Forget the funding statement, look at this- "The myth that Indian institutes do not measure up needs to be broken. The world rankings only take into account research in English and not in Indian languages." like WTF!



So Steve jobs, Bill Gates and Azim Premji whi are college dropout will be a Stupid CEO's and as per your logic? And See how a Noob answers to Rajdeep or for that matter Barkha Dutt or you can search for her reply in Twitter to Sagirka Ghose





Smriti Irani's Awesome Replies For Rajdeep Sersai

And regarding her performance i have already posted a link in my earlier reply 



jaunty said:


> IMO at least one of experience or qualification is needed. The problem is that she is not even experienced. Is Sushma Swaraj educated in international relations? No, but she has enough experience and no one can complain that she isn't doing a good job (except that minor Lalit Modi controversy). Giving such an important ministry to a newbie is a huge mistake IMO. From her statements it is clear that she has no idea about higher education.



So will you also say Giving the Power Ministry to a newbie called Piyush Goyal is a mistake ? If you think so just scroll to the top of this page to know how much great work he is doing in his ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

A Village in kerala (iringol) boycotts Mathrbhumi news paper and channel on JNU issue ,They took pro-traitor stand and good decision by the people

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701795238881284097
Jat quota stir:His home spared, Bhupinder Hooda makes timely exit from Rohtak for Delhi rally - Firstpost (Don't know how true this is but me thinks weak CM like Khattar no match for such dirty games)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701814122988457984

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress workers hoist national flag atop RSS office in Indore | india | Hindustan Times

*Interestingly, RSS men present at the office not only welcomed the Congress leaders but also arranged snacks for them*.
Later, Yadav hoisted the tricolour adjacent to RSS’ saffron flag atop the office.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaunty

noksss said:


> So Steve jobs, Bill Gates and Azim Premji whi are college dropout will be a Stupid CEO's and as per your logic?



I am sorry but that is one of the stupidest comparisons I have seen. Those guys were geniuses in their field. They built their own companies from scratch. From your reply it seems, you either did not read my post well, or did not comprehend it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701793739543478272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701254620266377217
Jat quota stir: His home spared, Bhupinder Hooda makes timely exit from Rohtak for Delhi rally - Firstpost

@ranjeet its becoming blatantly clear who is responsible for this quota stir..what does people say about this in your neck of the woods?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> Here is the thing, when you appoint a CEO of a company would you select an MBA from a top university or someone without educational qualification? Now it is not guaranteed that the top MBA would always be the best CEO, *in fact the guy without qualification might end up doing a better job but when you talk about realistic chances that's highly unlikely.*
> 
> * You don't give one of the most important portfolios too a noob.* !






jaunty said:


> I am sorry but that is one of the stupidest comparisons I have seen. Those guys were geniuses in their field. They built their own companies from scratch. From your reply it seems, you either did not read my post well, or did not comprehend it.



The highlighted part is what you have written that's y I have given you a realistic example of Steve ,Bill Gates and Azim Premji. Did you comprehend it as I have compared them with Smriti Irani ?. if so then that should be the comprehension issue from your side


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701793739543478272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701254620266377217
> Jat quota stir: His home spared, Bhupinder Hooda makes timely exit from Rohtak for Delhi rally - Firstpost
> 
> @ranjeet its becoming blatantly clear who is responsible for this quota stir..what does people say about this in your neck of the woods?



It's congress ploy, no one touched Hooda's house whereas house of haryana FM was looted and burned. Moreover there wasn't much support for jat reservation from Rohtak, jhajjar and sonepat area when congress was in power. It's congress belt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701978929498689536

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> It's congress ploy, no one touched Hooda's house whereas house of haryana FM was looted and burned. Moreover there wasn't much support for jat reservation from Rohtak, jhajjar and sonepat area when congress was in power. It's congress belt.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701978929498689536


So why Govt in both state & centre are being muted & acting impotent ? Why there's no press conferences exposing Congress? No media hue & cry...ridiculous

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darmashkian

IndoCarib said:


> Congress workers hoist national flag atop RSS office in Indore | india | Hindustan Times
> 
> *Interestingly, RSS men present at the office not only welcomed the Congress leaders but also arranged snacks for them*.
> Later, Yadav hoisted the tricolour adjacent to RSS’ saffron flag atop the office.


LOL Congis should do more research about the RSS & it's past.

Coming to nationalism.

Rajasthani students in a school will now say Jai Hind as attendance =D

Smriti Irani should have made something like this compulsory in Central Universities all over India . Say Jai Hind or write down Jai Hind on attendance sheet to get attendance

This+the 75% attendance rule would have totally screwed & angered the left-liberals

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

LaBong said:


> The commie bastards are as venomous as sanghi bastards.



I agree- But there's a big difference between the two- The latter is our own while the former is foreign made entity on hire or sale- If the Indian commies were like CCP/Viet Cong I would rate them with the Sanghis as the extreme dipoles here ours are a different breed altogether-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Maharashtra Police reveals JNU, DU's dark Maoist secret : Mail Today, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> I agree- But there's a big difference between the two- The latter is our own while the former is foreign made entity on hire or sale- If the Indian commies were like CCP/Viet Cong I would rate them with the Sanghis as the extreme dipoles here ours are a different breed altogether-



A filth is a filth by any name.


But anyway I want learn from @ranjeet if running around like monkeys, setting fire on properties, cutting off water is his idea of patriotism. In Malda one police station was looted and that idiot called all of us cowards, dhimmi, hijra etc now it looks like the whole police dept, magistrates and all other state apparatus in Hariyana ran with their tail between their legs from the patriotic lumpens. Even the army coudn't bring the martyred soldiers by road because the banar sena blocked all roads. Thoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Kodagu district (Coorg) in Karnataka has become India's 1st Congress Mukth District today. 1 MP, 1 MLC n 2 MLAs, ZP + 3 TPs, All from BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

JNU students Umar Khalid and Anirban Bhattacharya surrender to Delhi Police - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## temujin

The evidence is damning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> A filth is a filth by any name.
> 
> 
> But anyway I want learn from @ranjeet if running around like monkeys, setting fire on properties, cutting off water is his idea of patriotism. In Malda one police station was looted and that idiot called all of us cowards, dhimmi, hijra etc now it looks like the whole police dept, magistrates and all other state apparatus in Hariyana ran with their tail between their legs from the patriotic lumpens. Even the army coudn't bring the martyred soldiers by road because the banar sena blocked all roads. Thoo.



So every issue from now on is going to be equated with patriotism? Haryana CM was in Rohtak yesterday to talk with the community leaders where maximum violence took place, forget about visiting I believe your Dhimmi CM washed her hands off by saying it's a "clash" between locals and BSF. Your state is not only issuing fake documents to illegal jamatis but also giving them political patronage to clash with the armed forces. 

Lol @ spitting. We don't have to learn from a Dhimmi how to treat our martyrs. You guys just make sure that your masters don't mow down Air force personnel during parade rehearsal.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## magudi

Now that the dust has settled over the Gujarat elections, we can afford to defy the pundits and admit that, even if Narendra Modi had lost the last elections, it would not have made much difference to the culture of Gujarat politics. Modi had already done his job. Most of the state's urban middle class would have remained mired in its inane versions of communalism and parochialism and the VHP and the Bajrang Dal would have continued to set the tone of state politics. Forty years of dedicated propaganda does pay dividends, electorally and socially.

The Hindus and the Muslims of the state — once bonded so conspicuously by language, culture and commerce — have met the demands of both V D Savarkar and M A Jinnah. They now face each other as two hostile nations. The handful of Gujarati social and political activists who resist the trend are seen not as dissenters but as treacherous troublemakers who should be silenced by any means, including surveillance, censorship and direct violence. As a result, Gujarati cities, particularly its educational institutions are turning cultural deserts. Gujarat has already disowned the Indian Constitution and the state apparatus has adjusted to the change.

The Congress, the main opposition party, has no effective leader. Nor does it represent any threat to the mainstream politics of Gujarat. The days of grass-roots leaders like Jhinabhai Darji are past and a large section of the party now consists of Hindu nationalists. The national leadership of the party does not have the courage to confront Modi over 2002, given its abominable record of 1984.

The Left is virtually non-existent in Gujarat. Whatever minor presence it once had among intellectuals and trade unionists is now a vague memory. The state has disowned Gandhi, too; Gandhian politics arouses derision in middle-class Gujarat. Except for a few valiant old-timers, Gandhians have made peace with their conscience by withdrawing from the public domain. Gandhi himself has been given a saintly, Hindu nationalist status and shelved. Even the Gujarati translations of his Complete Works have been stealthily distorted to conform to the Hindu nationalist agenda.
Gujarati Muslims too are "adjusting" to their new station. Denied justice and proper compensation, and as second-class citizens in their home state, they have to depend on voluntary efforts and donor agencies. The state's refusal to provide relief has been partly met by voluntary groups having fundamentalist sympathies. They supply aid but insist that the beneficiaries give up Gujarati and take to Urdu, adopt veil, and send their children to madrassas. Events like the desecration of Wali Gujarati's grave have pushed one of India's culturally richest, most diverse, vernacular Islamic traditions to the wall. Future generations will as gratefully acknowledge the sangh parivar's contribution to the growth of radical Islam in India as this generation remembers with gratitude the handsome contribution of Rajiv Gandhi and his cohorts to Sikh militancy.

The secularist dogma of many fighting the sangh parivar has not helped matters. Even those who have benefited from secular lawyers and activists relate to secular ideologies instrumentally. They neither understand them nor respect them. The victims still derive solace from their religions and, when under attack, they cling more passionately to faith. Indeed, shallow ideologies of secularism have simultaneously broken the back of Gandhism and discouraged the emergence of figures like Ali Shariatis, Desmond Tutus and the Dalai Lama — persons who can give suffering a new voice audible to the poor and the powerless and make a creative intervention possible from within worldviews accessible to the people.
Finally, Gujarat's spectacular development has underwritten the de-civilising process. One of the worst-kept secrets of our times is that dramatic development almost always has an authoritarian tail. Post-World War II Asia too has had its love affair with developmental despotism and the censorship, surveillance and thought control that go with it. The East Asian tigers have all been maneaters most of the time. Gujarat has now chosen to join the pack. Development in the state now justifies amorality, abridgement of freedom, and collapse of social ethics.

Is there life after Modi? Is it possible to look beyond the 35 years of rioting that began in 1969 and ended in 2002? Prima facie, the answer is "no". We can only wait for a new generation that will, out of sheer self-interest and tiredness, learn to live with each other. In the meanwhile, we have to wait patiently but not passively to keep values alive, hoping that at some point will come a modicum of remorse and a search for atonement and that ultimately Gujarati traditions will triumph over the culture of the state's urban middle class.

Recovering Gujarat from its urban middle class will not be easy. The class has found in militant religious nationalism a new self- respect and a new virtual identity as a martial community, the way Bengali babus, Maharashtrian Brahmins and Kashmiri Muslims at different times have sought salvation in violence. In Gujarat this class has smelt blood, for it does not have to do the killings but can plan, finance and coordinate them with impunity. The actual killers are the lowest of the low, mostly tribals and Dalits. The middle class controls the media and education, which have become hate factories in recent times. And they receive spirited support from most non-resident Indians who, at a safe distance from India, can afford to be more nationalist, bloodthirsty, and irresponsible.

LEADER ARTICLE: Blame The Middle Class - Times of India


Article for which Ashish Nandy gonna apologize to SC


----------



## jaunty

noksss said:


> I have given you a realistic example of Steve ,Bill Gates and Azim Premji



No you have not. Those guys were *experts* in their field while they were in college. All of them went to elite universities like Harvard and Stanford and were exceptionally brilliant in what they were doing. They built their own companies from scratch in their early 20s. By giving those examples you are actually proving my point. They weren't noobs like how Smriti Irani is to higher education.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

_Acclaimed actor *Anupam Kher* is amongst signatories to an open letter condemning slogans against India and support for terrorists. Speaking with *Rohit E David*, Kher discussed why he thinks expression in universities needs a crucial curb, free speech as represented by Arvind Kejriwal, an ‘intolerance’ conspiracy against PM Modi – and how JNU student Umar Khalid might be playing a certain card:_

*Aren’t universities meant to be places for free and open debate?*

Absolutely, they are places for open debates and freedom of speech – but not for people shouting slogans against India.

Universities are the place where we formulate the future of India. This is the youth which will form a free India – but if those places become hubs for certain students where they form views like those heard recently at JNU, then i think it needs to be looked into.

*Students are usually irreverent – are we being over-sensitive now?*

There is nothing called being oversensitive when it comes to an issue about India’s ruin.

Why is patriotism being questioned in a manner like this?

*JNU student Umar Khalid says he’s never thought like a Muslim but he’s been pushed into this identity now – what’s your view?*

He is playing the Muslim card by saying, ‘I’m Umar Khalid and i’m not a terrorist.’ This is a headlinegrabbing line.

For that matter, the person who is in jail right now, his name is not Umar Khalid – his name is Kanhaiya who represents one of our Gods, Lord Krishna. But he’s there.

*Why have things become so polarised today?*

Well, we were ruled by a certain party for a long time. Today, the people ruling this country for 60 years have been thrashed badly by a different party.

Now, we have Prime Minister Narendra Modi who does not take leave. I have never read that the PM has gone for a holiday to Kullu Manali or Kashmir. He spends his Diwali with jawans. He’s made two very important points with the Clean India campaign and toilets for women. We haven’t heard of corruption issues either during the last two years.

He is trying his level best to change India’s image outside India – and he’s succeeded to a large extent. I’m a person who travels a lot, i have seen that.

So, how do we counter him? By creating a situation saying that he is intolerant or that under his rule, the country has become intolerant – let’s discredit him by saying that his policies have failed.

*But amidst the noise, activist Soni Sori has actually been attacked – instead of being silent, should the PM set an example by reaching out now?*

I think what happened to Soni Sori is very shameful and sad. However, do we question the Prime Minister’s integrity if he has not commented on it? And how do we know that he has not reached out?

We had a Prime Minister for the last 10 years who didn’t answer anything – he was called the silent PM. Now, anything happens in the country, Modi should be held responsible. We have a chief minister in Delhi who openly calls the PM of the country a psychopath and coward – what is the biggest freedom of speech you need in this country?

*Despite freedom of speech, do you feel Congress stayed silent on the Kashmiri Pandits’ plight?*

Everybody stayed silent. I don’t want to blame any political party – all parties kept mum.

Kashmiri Pandits have quietly moved on. They have not picked up guns, not planted bombs, not resorted to violence. They’re still going through misery – but Pandits are resilient and aren’t a vote bank.

Some people have written that Anupam Kher has woken up to this now – but i was at the first Kashmiri Pandit refugee conference which happened in 1993.

We are living examples of being refugees in our own country.

*Does the concept of secularism need a new look?*

Well, these words ‘secularism’ or ‘intolerance’ are basically coined by certain sections of intellectuals. I’m in an industry where secularism is the most amazing thing. I’ve never felt that my light boy is from one religion or camera man is from another religion. Three Khans ruled this industry for the last 20 years, based on their hard work.

I think this turmoil is social churning – and solutions will come out of it.
Why shouldn’t we challenge calls for India’s ruin?…Umar Khalid’s playing Muslim card…intolerance is an anti-Modi ploy: Anupam Kher - TOI Blogs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Mamata’s Playing With Fire on Illegal Bangladeshi Immigrants - TheQuint

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

ranjeet said:


> So every issue from now on is going to be equated with patriotism? Haryana CM was in Rohtak yesterday to talk with the community leaders where maximum violence took place, forget about visiting I believe your Dhimmi CM washed her hands off by saying it's a "clash" between locals and BSF. Your state is not only issuing fake documents to illegal jamatis but also giving them political patronage to clash with the armed forces.
> 
> Lol @ spitting. We don't have to learn from a Dhimmi how to treat our martyrs. You guys just make sure that your masters don't mow down Air force personnel during parade rehearsal.


Lol are you really expecting me to defend Mamata!  I'd happily throw her in front of running train! 

But we dhimmis are nothing in front of you nationalists! The more I know about you, more I understand what real courage and deshbhakti is!! 
Here is the latest - 
Women commuters ‘violated’ by highway goons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

@ranjeet
And I have found something to .....torture you with. Bwahahaha 







Brace up for more torture. Lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

LaBong said:


> Lol are you really expecting me to defend Mamata!  I'd happily throw her in front of running train!
> 
> But we dhimmis are nothing in front of you nationalists! The more I know about you, more I understand what real courage and deshbhakti is!!
> Here is the latest -
> Women commuters ‘violated’ by highway goons



You can't defend anything, you already know your state has gone to the dogs. Durga puja is being postponed to accommodate your new masters. Heck Illegal bangladeshis cross the border help with budhijibis have one night stand with Nuns and people like you point towards hindus and beat your breasts in the name of secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Parul

De Do Job and show the different Politics which you Promised to world?  Ya, it's gonna help you in getting Dalit Votes in upcoming Punjab Elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba

Ant and Grasshopper - Indian Version of story - too good and fact

Original Story:

The Ant works hard in the withering heat all summer building its house and
laying up supplies for the winter. The Grasshopper thinks the Ant is a fool
and laughs dances plays the summer away. Come winter, the Ant is warm and well fed. The Grasshopper has no food or shelter so he dies out in the cold.
..........................

Indian Version:

The Ant works hard in the withering heat all summer building its house and
laying up supplies for the winter. The Grasshopper thinks the Ant's a fool and laughs dances plays the summer away.

Come winter, the shivering Grasshopper calls a press conference and demands
to know why the Ant should be allowed to be warm and well fed while others are cold and starving.

NDTV, Times Now, CNN IBN, BBC, CNN , Asianet show up to provide pictures of the shivering Grasshopper
next to a video of the Ant in his comfortable home with a table filled with food.

The World is stunned by the sharp contrast.

How can this be that this poor Grasshopper is allowed to suffer so?

Arundhati Roy stages a demonstration in front of the Ant's house.

Medha Patkar goes on a fast along with other Grasshoppers demanding that Grasshoppers be relocated to warmer climates during winter .

Mayawati states this as 'injustice' done on Minorities.

The Internet is flooded with online petitions seeking support to the Grasshopper

CPM in Kerala immediately passes a law preventing Ants from working hard in the heat so as to bring about equality of poverty among Ants and
Grasshoppers.

Railway minister allocates one free coach to Grasshoppers on all Indian Railway Trains, aptly named as the 'Grasshopper Rath'.

Finally, the Judicial Committee drafts the 'Prevention of Terrorism Against Grasshoppers Act'[POTAGA] , with effect from the beginning of the winter..

Education minister makes 'Special Reservation' for Grasshoppers in Educational
Institutions in Government Services.

The Ant is fined for failing to comply with POTAGA and having nothing left to pay his retroactive taxes, it's home is confiscated by Government
and handed over to the Grasshopper in a ceremony covered by NDTV, Times Now, CNN IBN, BBC, CNN.

Arundhati Roy calls it 'A Triumph of Justice'.

Railway minister calls it 'Socialistic Justice'.

CPM calls it 'Revolutionary Resurgence of Downtrodden'

.
.
.
.

Many years later...

The Ant has since migrated to the US and set up a multi-billion dollar company in Silicon Valley ,

100s of Grasshoppers still die of starvation despite reservation somewhere in India ,

....AND

As a result of losing lot of hard working Ants and feeding the grasshoppers, India is still a developing country...!!

P.S - Got this from Whatsapp

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Pumba said:


> Ant and Grasshopper - Indian Version of story - too good and fact
> 
> Original Story:
> 
> The Ant works hard in the withering heat all summer building its house and
> laying up supplies for the winter. The Grasshopper thinks the Ant is a fool
> and laughs dances plays the summer away. Come winter, the Ant is warm and well fed. The Grasshopper has no food or shelter so he dies out in the cold.
> ..........................
> 
> Indian Version:
> 
> The Ant works hard in the withering heat all summer building its house and
> laying up supplies for the winter. The Grasshopper thinks the Ant's a fool and laughs dances plays the summer away.
> 
> Come winter, the shivering Grasshopper calls a press conference and demands
> to know why the Ant should be allowed to be warm and well fed while others are cold and starving.
> 
> NDTV, Times Now, CNN IBN, BBC, CNN , Asianet show up to provide pictures of the shivering Grasshopper
> next to a video of the Ant in his comfortable home with a table filled with food.
> 
> The World is stunned by the sharp contrast.
> 
> How can this be that this poor Grasshopper is allowed to suffer so?
> 
> Arundhati Roy stages a demonstration in front of the Ant's house.
> 
> Medha Patkar goes on a fast along with other Grasshoppers demanding that Grasshoppers be relocated to warmer climates during winter .
> 
> Mayawati states this as 'injustice' done on Minorities.
> 
> The Internet is flooded with online petitions seeking support to the Grasshopper
> 
> CPM in Kerala immediately passes a law preventing Ants from working hard in the heat so as to bring about equality of poverty among Ants and
> Grasshoppers.
> 
> Railway minister allocates one free coach to Grasshoppers on all Indian Railway Trains, aptly named as the 'Grasshopper Rath'.
> 
> Finally, the Judicial Committee drafts the 'Prevention of Terrorism Against Grasshoppers Act'[POTAGA] , with effect from the beginning of the winter..
> 
> Education minister makes 'Special Reservation' for Grasshoppers in Educational
> Institutions in Government Services.
> 
> The Ant is fined for failing to comply with POTAGA and having nothing left to pay his retroactive taxes, it's home is confiscated by Government
> and handed over to the Grasshopper in a ceremony covered by NDTV, Times Now, CNN IBN, BBC, CNN.
> 
> Arundhati Roy calls it 'A Triumph of Justice'.
> 
> Railway minister calls it 'Socialistic Justice'.
> 
> CPM calls it 'Revolutionary Resurgence of Downtrodden'
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Many years later...
> 
> The Ant has since migrated to the US and set up a multi-billion dollar company in Silicon Valley ,
> 
> 100s of Grasshoppers still die of starvation despite reservation somewhere in India ,
> 
> ....AND
> 
> As a result of losing lot of hard working Ants and feeding the grasshoppers, India is still a developing country...!!
> 
> P.S - Got this from Whatsapp


Whatsapp pe yeh story read Kar Kar ke Pak gayi hu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Levina said:


> Whatsapp pe yeh story read Kar Kar ke Pak gayi hu.


Oum Shanti Hi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702496146736828416
@ranjeet @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702496146736828416
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed



Secularism overload.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Secularism overload.



I never knew about this.You saw her speech ? she reads out shocking contents of the textbook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> I never knew about this.You saw her speech ? she reads out shocking contents of the textbook


Neither did I. Saw her speech, bleeding hearts were seen fleeing once she started.

NDTV sucking up to sushma swaraj after seculars got spanked by Smriti

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

*Have you ever seen Rahul Gandhi go to one spot twice? No. Never: HRD Minister Smriti Irani in Parliament on ‪#‎RohithVemula‬ suicide case*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156632591965311






*"I am taking it personally. And I will tell you why. This boy was used. I will give you proof," said the minister, who has been blamed by opposition parties who allege that her ministry pressured Rohith's University to punish the Dalit student days before he killed himself. *
Ms Irani accused the opposition of using Rohith's death as a "political tool," adding, "Don't make education a political battleground. 
The minister also attacked Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi for supporting those students of the prestigious Jawaharlal Nehru University who have been charged with sedition for an event where anti-India slogans were raised.
*"Answer me, was Afzal Guru a terrorist? If not why did your government hang him," asked the BJP's Anurag Thakur, directing his question to Rahul Gandhi. *
BJP chief Amit Shah said at a rally in Uttar Pradesh, "All parties in Parliament should clarify whether raising slogans against the nation was freedom of speech or sedition...the Congress Vice President should tell the people whether he supports the raising of anti-national slogans and if not he should condemn it." 
In the morning, a furious Ms Irani took on Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) leader Mayawati, when the latter raised the Rohith Vemula suicide as the Rajya Sabha convened. 
*"Have a discussion right away sir. Who uses a child as a political tool?" Ms Irani said, promising Ms Mayawati saying she would answer every question raised in a debate in the house. *
The Rajya Sabha was however adjourned for the day without a debate being held as BSP lawmakers shouted slogans, trooped into the well of the House and forced repeated adjournments, attacking Ms Irani and the Modi government. 
The government offered to suspend all business and take up the scheduled discussion immediately, but the BSP did not relent. 
Prime Minister Narendra Modi is said to have told BJP lawmakers, "The opposition is raking up non-issues like JNU and the party needs to debate and contest aggressively.

'No Innocent Student Will Be Harassed,' Says Rajnath Singh In Parliament

Damn she single handedly took on the entire oppostion now rahul gandhi be like

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Parul

Smriti Irani out all Guns Blazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702494435934777344

Reactions: Like Like:

10


----------



## Aepsilons

noksss said:


> *Have you ever seen Rahul Gandhi go to one spot twice? No. Never: HRD Minister Smriti Irani in Parliament on ‪#‎RohithVemula‬ suicide case*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156632591965311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I am taking it personally. And I will tell you why. This boy was used. I will give you proof," said the minister, who has been blamed by opposition parties who allege that her ministry pressured Rohith's University to punish the Dalit student days before he killed himself. *
> Ms Irani accused the opposition of using Rohith's death as a "political tool," adding, "Don't make education a political battleground.
> The minister also attacked Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi for supporting those students of the prestigious Jawaharlal Nehru University who have been charged with sedition for an event where anti-India slogans were raised.
> *"Answer me, was Afzal Guru a terrorist? If not why did your government hang him," asked the BJP's Anurag Thakur, directing his question to Rahul Gandhi. *
> BJP chief Amit Shah said at a rally in Uttar Pradesh, "All parties in Parliament should clarify whether raising slogans against the nation was freedom of speech or sedition...the Congress Vice President should tell the people whether he supports the raising of anti-national slogans and if not he should condemn it."
> In the morning, a furious Ms Irani took on Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) leader Mayawati, when the latter raised the Rohith Vemula suicide as the Rajya Sabha convened.
> *"Have a discussion right away sir. Who uses a child as a political tool?" Ms Irani said, promising Ms Mayawati saying she would answer every question raised in a debate in the house. *
> The Rajya Sabha was however adjourned for the day without a debate being held as BSP lawmakers shouted slogans, trooped into the well of the House and forced repeated adjournments, attacking Ms Irani and the Modi government.
> The government offered to suspend all business and take up the scheduled discussion immediately, but the BSP did not relent.
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi is said to have told BJP lawmakers, "The opposition is raking up non-issues like JNU and the party needs to debate and contest aggressively.
> 
> 'No Innocent Student Will Be Harassed,' Says Rajnath Singh In Parliament
> 
> Damn she single handedly took on the entire oppostion now rahul gandhi be like




Even in his disappointed pose, still, Mr. Rahul G. still looks so classy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Even in his disappointed pose, still, Mr. Rahul G. still looks so classy.



Till he opens his mouth to vent the hot air between his ears.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702496146736828416
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed


What was in there?


----------



## Parul

He's the most classy Comedian in India. 



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Even in his disappointed pose, still, Mr. Rahul G. still looks so classy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Even in his disappointed pose, still, Mr. Rahul G. still looks so classy.


Dude he was not disappointed he was sleeping!

No issue with his class.....just that he needs to try and stay awake more in Parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Even in his disappointed pose, still, Mr. Rahul G. still looks so classy.



looks like after turning on the Americans you have decided to troll us Indians 



magudi said:


> I never knew about this.You saw her speech ? she reads out shocking contents of the textbook



Do tell more, sorry don't have the time to watch here full speech


----------



## Aepsilons

Echo_419 said:


> looks like after turning on the Americans you have decided to troll us Indians



Troll India? No, i have a fond and profound respect and appreciation for India. South Asia , in general, is a special interest of mine.



Echo_419 said:


> looks like after turning on the Americans



I am grieved by seeing the trend of American interventionalism, which may not necessarily mean regional calm, rather, in calculation with Washington's own strategic maneuvering. What i admire in the Pan-asian context is the innate intranational development paradigm and the search for national meaning in context to regional differences, which means a continuous rediscovery of roles , irrespective to size and scale. India's inherent non-interventionalist policies and relatively non-alignment policy is rather ideal, imho. Something that Japan and other nations in Asia can learn from. 

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Troll India? No, i have a fond and profound respect and appreciation for India. South Asia , in general, is a special interest of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am grieved by seeing the trend of American interventionalism, which may not necessarily mean regional calm, rather, in calculation with Washington's own strategic maneuvering. What i admire in the Pan-asian context is the innate intranational development paradigm and the search for national meaning in context to regional differences, which means a continuous rediscovery of roles , irrespective to size and scale. India's inherent non-interventionalist policies and relatively non-alignment policy is rather ideal, imho. Something that Japan and other nations in Asia can learn from.
> 
> Regards.



That was my futile attempt at Sarcasm


----------



## Bombermanx1

JanjaWeed said:


> What was in there?


Class 4 students are taught Indian state is aggressor against Kashmiri freedom struggle and Hindus are killing Minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aepsilons

Echo_419 said:


> That was my futile attempt at Sarcasm



Its okay , i was just trying to defer any speculationism, my friend. I know that some of my American partners here in PDF have taken my recent 'objections' with relative sensation , i think , from recent interactions with some American-flagged members. I think this --- toxic black and white stance of 'either you are with us or against us' is reflective in their way of discourse. That , G_d forbid, one adopts a different mindset or position on certain policie(s), one is labeled questionable. Where is open dialogue then? You see what i mean? I don't get that -- in my interactions with Indian, Pakistani and Chinese members here in PDF. That tho we can differ in positions at policies, we still are able to respect each other -- irrespective of views. That's one thing i admire about Asian critical thinking -- we can learn to think beyond the picture. Outside the proverbial box, so to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Bombermanx1 said:


> Class 4 students are taught Indian state is aggressor against Kashmiri freedom struggle and Hindus are killing Minorities.


Smriti Irani also made some comments on KCR & his daugher.
@itachii @magudi @Echo_419 @Srinivas
TRS MP reveals on the floor of the house that KCR tried to arrest Bandaru Dattatreya - a Union Minister!!  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702489923719290880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702513597918760961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702489636094873600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702494878760988675

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702490687338475520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702490320110354432
KCR's shabby treatment of Union ministers before going to beg before Modi
https://twitter.com/yarlagaddavrao/status/702496439113396225
https://twitter.com/yarlagaddavrao/status/702496865544069121
& son & nephew just bash Modi

@Echo_419 @jaunty @Sky lord Smriti;s speech today is proof that she has potential as I have always said. A little bit of practise+little domain expertise+ political experience & learning the tricks of the trade will make her a good neta+administrator.

--------------------------------------------
In other news of TG, Ministers make the state proud with their decisive action.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bombermanx1 said:


> Class 4 students are taught Indian state is aggressor against Kashmiri freedom struggle and Hindus are killing Minorities.


What? For how long this has been going on? Why BJP was quiet on this all this while? Why there was no hue & cry when this book was introduced in the first place? I would say those political parties on the other side of the aisle who did not raise ruckus over this are bunch of impotent rascals.. & yes.. that includes BJP too!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyisthelimit

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Even in his disappointed pose, still, Mr. Rahul G. still looks so classy.



He is not disappointed in that pose. He is busy playing POGO / SWEET CANDYs in his mobile phone.


----------



## Aepsilons

skyisthelimit said:


> He is not disappointed in that pose. He is busy playing POGO / SWEET CANDYs in his mobile phone.



ha ha ha !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arbit

Smriti Irani is a force to reckon with. She is a good speaker, has emotional appeal and will be a superb candidate for CM in upcoming UP assembly polls. Modi has been used enough already, the only person who can match his oratory and has the patience and tenacity is Irani. 
Only concern is who will handle the HRD ministry afterwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bombermanx1

Darmashkian said:


> Smriti Irani also made some comments on KCR & his daugher.
> @itachii @magudi @Echo_419 @Srinivas
> TRS MP reveals on the floor of the house that KCR tried to arrest Bandaru Dattatreya - a Union Minister!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702489923719290880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702513597918760961
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702489636094873600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702494878760988675
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702490687338475520
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702490320110354432
> KCR's shabby treatment of Union ministers before going to beg before Modi
> https://twitter.com/yarlagaddavrao/status/702496439113396225
> https://twitter.com/yarlagaddavrao/status/702496865544069121
> & son & nephew just bash Modi
> 
> @Echo_419 @jaunty @Sky lord Smriti;s speech today is proof that she has potential as I have always said. A little bit of practise+little domain expertise+ political experience & learning the tricks of the trade will make her a good neta+administrator.
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> In other news of TG, Ministers make the state proud with their decisive action.


KCR would have shot himself in the foot if he arrested Union Minister,No more funds from Center and lots of trouble for him in whole of TG.



JanjaWeed said:


> What? For how long this has been going on? Why BJP was quiet on this all this while? Why there was no hue & cry when this book was introduced in the first place? I would say those political parties on the other side of the aisle who did not raise ruckus over this are bunch of impotent rascals.. & yes.. that includes BJP too!


These books were introduced as new curriculum in NCERT books by Kapil Sibal comissioned by Sonia Gandhi,the author is Teesta Setalvad and they also quoted some Pakistani Authors in syllabus. Some slogans like "Pakistan Allah Hu Akbar" Hindustan Hindu Hell" etc.
BJP now has a chance to mend the rot set by BJP.The cleansing will start now from JNU.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Darmashkian

Bombermanx1 said:


> KCR would have shot himself in the foot if he arrested Union Minister,No more funds from Center and lots of trouble for him in whole of TG.


You know KCR is not very sane  He does impulsive/foolish stuff once in a while. The fact that this has been said & that by a TRS loyalist proves it yet again.

I hope BJP starts becoming more aggressive on him now in TG

By the way what is ur analysis of Politics IN TG & AP for the Future?

TG:-
TDP is in coma, KCR has succeded in his effforts to finish it. Only a miracle can save it.
CONG. still exists, cadre & org. has been retained in many jillas. THough it is very weak & is on the ICU.
BJP is where it was in 2014. Kishen Reddy has shown no interest in growing the party at all. The only reasons we still have 5 MLAs is because KCR wants to make Kavitha akka a Minister

It's better to finish the TDP-BJP alliance in TG for the good of both parties.

I feel TG will become another Odisha under KCR, we will see him give us a pretty average performance & blame Modi,Cong,CBN ,AP for anything that goes wrong/when he is unable to fulfill his promises for the next 10-20 years.

At the same time, I am saying this provided KHR doesn't rise up & tries to raise his profile & influence in the party.

What do u think? After GHMC everybody is saying KTR will be the next CM.

AP:-
TDP will rule if CBN does a good job_fulfills his promises.

I feel that 10 years of CBN would do wonders for AP.


----------



## noksss

*At the age where we were in our college canteen singing songs, she was cleaning in restaurants. When we were composing love letters to our crush she was working grueling shifts. She became an icon of her industry and helped change her industry forever.* 

* She stands up for herself, apologizes when wrong, and is today cleaning up a ministry that was famous for being corrupt. She should be an icon for feminism.

 Alas, Smriti Irani will always only be derided, not celebrated, by fe...minists today. She is not Left wing, and doesn’t shout “poor oppressed me” at every opportunity.

 And thats why Feminism as the outrage industry it has become is bad for women empowerment. It is just a tool of the Left.


Thankfully, the ministerial position in cabinet does not have any caste based or academic qualifications based reservations or else, we would never have seen someone as "qualified" as Smriti Irani being a cabinet minister.

TFI*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## noksss

*Those who are younger than Rahul Gandhi like Smriti Irani and Anurag Thakur of BJP are giving fact based, point by point speeches that is making the entire Congress speechless, why would it need experienced Netas like Modi, Rajnath, Sushma, Jaitley and others even to counter Congress!

TFI*

*These people were making heroes out of terrorist's son recently. Now they are asking for leniency because some guy's father is poor. 

Madam, Kasab's father is a poor villager. Dawood's father was said to be an honest constable. 

So what?*






*An FB Comment
if modiji says that his mother used to work at other's home for living.. then he is fenku.. but when kanhaiya says that he belongs to a poor family, then barkha gets orgasm.... hypocrisy ki bhi koi ma h to wo barkha h*







*Never thought someone would take the BJP MLA's comment so seriously and will go and check if there were condoms in boys hostel!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itachii

with more than 1 lakh likes and 50k shares, smriti irani's parl speach video is going viral all over the media...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dray

itachii said:


> with more than 1 lakh likes and 50k shares, smriti irani's parl speach video is going viral all over the media...



It was a very good speech, good oratory skill is reflection of a sharp mind. This speech and some other interviews should settle any doubt about her intelligence and abilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## itachii

Rain Man said:


> It was a very good speech, good oratory skill is reflection of a sharp mind. This speech and some other interviews should settle any doubt about her intelligence and abilities.



True that.. but she is yet to deliver any visible developments in her ministry..I wish she eliminates the rot in our educational system and brings in substantial changes...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba

itachii said:


> True that.. but she is yet to deliver any visible developments in her ministry..I wish she eliminates the rot in our educational system and brings in substantial changes...


If we are expecting drastic changes overnight then we are ignorants.
A small example of change in the policy is , out of 66,000+ querries her ministry recieved in last 20 months. 61000 has been addressed.
Things will change slowly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Rain Man said:


> It was a very good speech, good oratory skill is reflection of a sharp mind. This speech and some other interviews should settle any doubt about her intelligence and abilities.



Even if the whole world accepts such great qualities about Smriti she is still a noob according to @jaunty
and not fit for HRD Ministry according to @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arbit

itachii said:


> True that.. but she is yet to deliver any visible developments in her ministry..I wish she eliminates the rot in our educational system and brings in substantial changes...




I am mystified when people speak about visible development. She is not in the infrastructure ministry where in development can be quantified. 

HRD ministry is basically the graveyard of ministers. From Murli manohar joshi who screwed up spectacularly to kapil sibal who was a bonafide arsehole, this ministry has buried its bearers and indeed its governments as well.

This ministry is one of the most visible one and stays in news 24/7. Every action is scrutinised and whoever may be in charge, they will always be targeted by left pseudo intellectuals and an attempt will be made to steer the narrative towards saffronization and shyte.

The only person competent with enough vulnerability to parade and genuine talent and ability to bear the onslaught is her and she is doing a tough job at a fine pace with no serious issues so far.
Moreover the more she is personally attacked, more she will emerge stronger. All the more good for BJP.
We need to look at the bigger picture here. The goal is to keep the BJP in power for long enough to dismantle the leftist structure and for this we don't need big bang reforms. Merely chipping at the foundations will do the job in the mid term and thats what she is doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Even in his disappointed pose, still*, Mr. Rahul G. still looks so classy*.















I just fainted.


There's this quote that comes to my mind when I see Gandhi scion speaking
- Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.



Let me give you an example

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Levina said:


> I just fainted.
> 
> 
> There's this quote that comes to my mind when I see Gandhi scion speaking
> - Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me give you an example
> 
> View attachment 295286



Hahaha,,,, whoopsidaisy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

noksss said:


> Even if the whole world accepts such great qualities about Smriti she is still a noob according to @jaunty
> and not fit for HRD Ministry according to @Echo_419



I am yet to see any significant increase in R&D, also she is doing better than her predecessor but then again the bar was not set high enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702769505387163648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702759207536300032

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bombermanx1

Darmashkian said:


> You know KCR is not very sane  He does impulsive/foolish stuff once in a while. The fact that this has been said & that by a TRS loyalist proves it yet again.
> 
> I hope BJP starts becoming more aggressive on him now in TG
> 
> By the way what is ur analysis of Politics IN TG & AP for the Future?
> 
> TG:-
> TDP is in coma, KCR has succeded in his effforts to finish it. Only a miracle can save it.
> CONG. still exists, cadre & org. has been retained in many jillas. THough it is very weak & is on the ICU.
> BJP is where it was in 2014. Kishen Reddy has shown no interest in growing the party at all. The only reasons we still have 5 MLAs is because KCR wants to make Kavitha akka a Minister
> 
> It's better to finish the TDP-BJP alliance in TG for the good of both parties.
> 
> I feel TG will become another Odisha under KCR, we will see him give us a pretty average performance & blame Modi,Cong,CBN ,AP for anything that goes wrong/when he is unable to fulfill his promises for the next 10-20 years.
> 
> At the same time, I am saying this provided KHR doesn't rise up & tries to raise his profile & influence in the party.
> 
> What do u think? After GHMC everybody is saying KTR will be the next CM.
> 
> AP:-
> TDP will rule if CBN does a good job_fulfills his promises.
> 
> I feel that 10 years of CBN would do wonders for AP.



TG-
TDP is done, its core leaders are deserting it right before GHMC elections,only one is revanth reddy if he can pick up they might have a chance.but it doesnt seem to happen now as he is in exile now.
Cong- Gone there maybe cadre left but nobody is hopeful of them ever coming back.This will be another Gujarat for them.Last GHMC elections Congress paid 2500 rs per each vote,even then people took the money and voted other parties instead of Congress.So you get the idea. 
BJP- Kishen Reddy will be relegated to the sidelines, and Raja Singh will be promoted.He can bring it to the forefront like Tiger Narendra and others did in 90's. Already things are underway in BJP, they will take stock of the situation soon and bring in changes. I guess allying with TDP in GHMC proved bad for them as in places where BJP had a chance,it was allocated to TDP people who had no chance of winning.In effect BJP lost more than it gained.I don't know how long will the Alliance last because there is nothing to be gained from it.
TRS- is going full steam,they won the elections by poaching all candidates from other parties and removing voters from voters list from areas where others are likely to win and areas where people would vote for parties other than TRS.
There is a rumor going around that KTR has cancer,what cancer i don't know but it was confirmed by many friends who work in Sakshi News.
He cannot sideline Harish Rao for long time.He is the face of TRS in rural area,although KCR tries to replace him with KTR but eventually the family feuds will come out later on. All over Hyderabad the banners of TRS you hardly see Harish Rao in them.So that means he was sidelined and he might rebel later on, wait and watch out.
AP-
Last time i went to Godavari Pushkaralu in Rajumundhry, there was noticeable anger against CBN.People were saying that time CBN won't be elected next time and were Hopeful BJP would do better in next elections and has a chance with coalition.
If CBN does good work then he will retain it or else it will be challenged by YSRCP.

Congress- its over except Rayalaseema some parts nobody wants to associate even with Congress anymore.
BJP-Has a chance,to reap rich dividends, but it needs a credible face there.
YSRCP- He is stuck in cases and their cadre seem to be slowly dissolving.I don't see the steam they had during 2014 Elections right now.Nor are they in news anymore.



Rain Man said:


> It was a very good speech, good oratory skill is reflection of a sharp mind. This speech and some other interviews should settle any doubt about her intelligence and abilities.


Social media is abuzz that BJP has found a candidate to project in upcoming 2017 UP elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702808076051582976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Bombermanx1 said:


> TG-
> TDP is done, its core leaders are deserting it right before GHMC elections,only one is revanth reddy if he can pick up they might have a chance.but it doesnt seem to happen now as he is in exile now.
> Cong- Gone there maybe cadre left but nobody is hopeful of them ever coming back.This will be another Gujarat for them.Last GHMC elections Congress paid 2500 rs per each vote,even then people took the money and voted other parties instead of Congress.So you get the idea.
> BJP- Kishen Reddy will be relegated to the sidelines, and Raja Singh will be promoted.He can bring it to the forefront like Tiger Narendra and others did in 90's. Already things are underway in BJP, they will take stock of the situation soon and bring in changes. I guess allying with TDP in GHMC proved bad for them as in places where BJP had a chance,it was allocated to TDP people who had no chance of winning.In effect BJP lost more than it gained.I don't know how long will the Alliance last because there is nothing to be gained from it.
> TRS- is going full steam,they won the elections by poaching all candidates from other parties and removing voters from voters list from areas where others are likely to win and areas where people would vote for parties other than TRS.
> There is a rumor going around that KTR has cancer,what cancer i don't know but it was confirmed by many friends who work in Sakshi News.
> He cannot sideline Harish Rao for long time.He is the face of TRS in rural area,although KCR tries to replace him with KTR but eventually the family feuds will come out later on. All over Hyderabad the banners of TRS you hardly see Harish Rao in them.So that means he was sidelined and he might rebel later on, wait and watch out.
> 
> AP-
> Last time i went to Godavari Pushkaralu in Rajumundhry, there was noticeable anger against CBN.People were saying that time CBN won't be elected next time and were Hopeful BJP would do better in next elections and has a chance with coalition.
> If CBN does good work then he will retain it or else it will be challenged by YSRCP.
> 
> Congress- its over except Rayalaseema some parts nobody wants to associate even with Congress anymore.
> BJP-Has a chance,to reap rich dividends, but it needs a credible face there.
> YSRCP- He is stuck in cases and their cadre seem to be slowly dissolving.I don't see the steam they had during 2014 Elections right now.Nor are they in news anymore.
> 
> 
> Social media is abuzz that BJP has found a candidate to project in upcoming 2017 UP elections.


*Thank you very much for your analysis and time pedanna, TBH I missed u very much the last few weeks  *

*Here is my analysis*

1)AP:-
Anna trust me there will be anger against CM in AP unlike in TG now Circumstances dictate that.

Am absolutely sure that in 2019 TDP will win.
1)YSRCP is worse, people know that
2)CBN's work will reap benefits & promises made will be fulfilled
3)Projects like Pattiseema which will be implemented in Rayalaseema will help the TDP do better there. 

BJP:- Very,very long story. Still at same position as they were before alliance. Hope is there but it is becoming less. People want to know when promises made by BJP will be fulfilled by Modi+credible leadership.

YSRCP:- Despite Jagan;s drama & hungama since losing. He is losing steam & reputation, cadre are still there. But many leaders & MLAs are on their way to join the TDP from what I heard.

Congis:- Dead. People hate them the most. Go back to Italy, you Telugu drohis!! 
------------------------------------------------------
2)TG:-
TDP:-
More or less dead, CBN/TDP should just take sanyas from TG for 10 years to save face+time & resources & then return to build the party from ground. By then our bluffmaster KCR will lose some of his face+anti-AP sentiment will be much less compared to today.
& yes ,he must keep his son away from TG-TDP. God knows why he is sending that joker here. If he wasn't a good backroom operator. I would have called him the Telugu RG. 
Revanth Reddy is the only guy who can save the TDP here. & I heard that C

BJP:- 
Anna, I must tell you we have lost steam & potential expansion opportunites in rural TG because of incompetent leadership in Hyderabad. Kishen must go & somebody else must come. 
I believe Raja Singh must be promoted & given better opportunities in the party, but the head of the party must be a Telugu from rural TG. 
TRS/Cong could play the Telangana Telugu card against Raja Singh & try to instigate anti-Hindi sentiment. Also a rural Telanganaite leader is what could help the BJP expand in TG & spread the message of Hindutva+vikas+nationalism.

Is it true that Nagam is planning to leave the BJP to open his new party to take on the TRS? I heard he wants Revanth & some other COng/TDP leaders to join him??

Yes, the alliance did help both parties in 2014. But now it is useless to both of them. It must be broken in common interest. TDP is weak & needs to build new cadre+leaders. Same with the BJP

Cong:-
The disaster in the Warangal LS bypoll proves that they have become much weaker since 2014. Money & liquor votebank will go towards the TRS now,same with Muslim votebank.
But there are some regional satraps & cadre left. The situation in Nalgonda & Mahbubnagar is good for them.
But you are right when you say this could be another Gujarat. They will have good influence & political strength left, but it will never be enough for them to come to power as long as there is a popular leader as the CM/PM.
If you ask me, TG Cong. will become much weaker over time, weaker than even Guj-Cong. & if BJP plays it's cards right & expands, it could take cadre/leaders from the Congress.

TRS:-
Copy+paste of what u said. Many voters names were missing who could be potentially anti-TRS. People from all parties are joining the TRS with KCR's policy of using saam-daan-danda-bhed. 
For eg:- Kukatpally MLA joined to save himself from some corruption/financial irregularity charges, One MLA joined after TG govt. gave his firm a good contract worth more than 1,000 crores. Qutubullapur MLA joined because he lost hope in the TDP. He used to tell my friend that KCR is ordering municipal+govt. officers not to work & help the opposition MLAs or even allow them to work which is why they are unable to do anything.

Lol, even those who abused KCR & his family or who were abused by them or those who supported a Samiakya Andhra are joining TRS now. The same people who KCR earlier accused of being anti-TG & doing nothing for it are given top berths in his party now 
Even the goondas who used to beat up OU students & TRS karyakartas before 2014 are campaigning for TRS now  .

If things go on like this, TG will become another Odisha.& Kalvakuntala family will rule us for decades.

Harish should be furious with KCR after his total sidelining from Hyd. Am curious to see what he plans to do now seeing that KCR & kavitha akka are massively promoting KTR now. Heard some TRS guys are calling him the true successor of KCR now.

I think we could see another SS-MNS in a few years.

Am shocked to hear that KTR could have cancer  when did u find out about this?!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Regarding UP, the decision is still to be made by Modi. Smriti is a really good choice, but there are other choices too. Add to that regional/caste considerations which Amit Shah is & should be cautious about.
And RSS approval too is required

@Echo_419 The average & indivudal standard for almost all ministries was set low by Congress. Under the BJP the overall standards have gone up & it has gone very high for the ministries of power,Railways, infra. & shipping!!



Pumba said:


> If we are expecting drastic changes overnight then we are ignorants.
> A small example of change in the policy is , out of 66,000+ querries her ministry recieved in last 20 months. 61000 has been addressed.
> Things will change slowly.





Rain Man said:


> It was a very good speech, good oratory skill is reflection of a sharp mind. This speech and some other interviews should settle any doubt about her intelligence and abilities.



I agree Tulsi has her flaws & we should hope that she delivers a much better performance, but she has a brain & intelligence which I have been saying for long.

She is just young & new & not a domain expert at HRD(very few netas are). The best option for HRD would have been Arun Shourie if you ask me. There is nobody else in the BJP who comes to my mind at first.

& the rot in HRD is among the worst in all Indian ministries, it takes a lot of time to fix such rot & especially in the circumstances the BJP has right now

So we shouldn't expect any world-class stuff from her immediately. But had she been as experienced & talented as AJ, I think she would do a better job at HRD then he is doing as Finance Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> I am yet to see any significant increase in R&D, also she is doing better than her predecessor but then again the bar was not set high enough



@arbit @noksss

Not only this from RTE to Marxist stranglehold on narrative we are yet to see any credible plan from her ministry to counter such misgivings - its been 2 years and still she's in defensive/complaining mode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

Darmashkian said:


> *Thank you very much for your analysis and time pedanna, TBH I missed u very much the last few weeks  *
> 
> *Here is my analysis*
> 
> 1)AP:-
> Anna trust me there will be anger against CM in AP unlike in TG now Circumstances dictate that.
> 
> Am absolutely sure that in 2019 TDP will win.
> 1)YSRCP is worse, people know that
> 2)CBN's work will reap benefits & promises made will be fulfilled
> 3)Projects like Pattiseema which will be implemented in Rayalaseema will help the TDP do better there.
> 
> BJP:- Very,very long story. Still at same position as they were before alliance. Hope is there but it is becoming less. People want to know when promises made by BJP will be fulfilled by Modi+credible leadership.
> 
> YSRCP:- Despite Jagan;s drama & hungama since losing. He is losing steam & reputation, cadre are still there. But many leaders & MLAs are on their way to join the TDP from what I heard.
> 
> Congis:- Dead. People hate them the most. Go back to Italy, you Telugu drohis!!
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 2)TG:-
> TDP:-
> More or less dead, CBN/TDP should just take sanyas from TG for 10 years to save face+time & resources & then return to build the party from ground. By then our bluffmaster KCR will lose some of his face+anti-AP sentiment will be much less compared to today.
> & yes ,he must keep his son away from TG-TDP. God knows why he is sending that joker here. If he wasn't a good backroom operator. I would have called him the Telugu RG.
> Revanth Reddy is the only guy who can save the TDP here. & I heard that C
> 
> BJP:-
> Anna, I must tell you we have lost steam & potential expansion opportunites in rural TG because of incompetent leadership in Hyderabad. Kishen must go & somebody else must come.
> I believe Raja Singh must be promoted & given better opportunities in the party, but the head of the party must be a Telugu from rural TG.
> TRS/Cong could play the Telangana Telugu card against Raja Singh & try to instigate anti-Hindi sentiment. Also a rural Telanganaite leader is what could help the BJP expand in TG & spread the message of Hindutva+vikas+nationalism.
> 
> Is it true that Nagam is planning to leave the BJP to open his new party to take on the TRS? I heard he wants Revanth & some other COng/TDP leaders to join him??
> 
> Yes, the alliance did help both parties in 2014. But now it is useless to both of them. It must be broken in common interest. TDP is weak & needs to build new cadre+leaders. Same with the BJP
> 
> Cong:-
> The disaster in the Warangal LS bypoll proves that they have become much weaker since 2014. Money & liquor votebank will go towards the TRS now,same with Muslim votebank.
> But there are some regional satraps & cadre left. The situation in Nalgonda & Mahbubnagar is good for them.
> But you are right when you say this could be another Gujarat. They will have good influence & political strength left, but it will never be enough for them to come to power as long as there is a popular leader as the CM/PM.
> If you ask me, TG Cong. will become much weaker over time, weaker than even Guj-Cong. & if BJP plays it's cards right & expands, it could take cadre/leaders from the Congress.
> 
> TRS:-
> Copy+paste of what u said. Many voters names were missing who could be potentially anti-TRS. People from all parties are joining the TRS with KCR's policy of using saam-daan-danda-bhed.
> For eg:- Kukatpally MLA joined to save himself from some corruption/financial irregularity charges, One MLA joined after TG govt. gave his firm a good contract worth more than 1,000 crores. Qutubullapur MLA joined because he lost hope in the TDP. He used to tell my friend that KCR is ordering municipal+govt. officers not to work & help the opposition MLAs or even allow them to work which is why they are unable to do anything.
> 
> Lol, even those who abused KCR & his family or who were abused by them or those who supported a Samiakya Andhra are joining TRS now. The same people who KCR earlier accused of being anti-TG & doing nothing for it are given top berths in his party now
> Even the goondas who used to beat up OU students & TRS karyakartas before 2014 are campaigning for TRS now  .
> 
> If things go on like this, TG will become another Odisha.& Kalvakuntala family will rule us for decades.
> 
> Harish should be furious with KCR after his total sidelining from Hyd. Am curious to see what he plans to do now seeing that KCR & kavitha akka are massively promoting KTR now. Heard some TRS guys are calling him the true successor of KCR now.
> 
> I think we could see another SS-MNS in a few years.
> 
> Am shocked to hear that KTR could have cancer  when did u find out about this?!!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Regarding UP, the decision is still to be made by Modi. Smriti is a really good choice, but there are other choices too. Add to that regional/caste considerations which Amit Shah is & should be cautious about.
> And RSS approval too is required
> 
> @Echo_419 The average & indivudal standard for almost all ministries was set low by Congress. Under the BJP the overall standards have gone up & it has gone very high for the ministries of power,Railways, infra. & shipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Tulsi has her flaws & we should hope that she delivers a much better performance, but she has a brain & intelligence which I have been saying for long.
> 
> She is just young & new & not a domain expert at HRD(very few netas are). The best option for HRD would have been Arun Shourie if you ask me. There is nobody else in the BJP who comes to my mind at first.
> 
> & the rot in HRD is among the worst in all Indian ministries, it takes a lot of time to fix such rot & especially in the circumstances the BJP has right now
> 
> So we shouldn't expect any world-class stuff from her immediately. But had she been as experienced & talented as AJ, I think she would do a better job at HRD then he is doing as Finance Minister




AP-
I heard that Botsa satyanarayana and congress leaders are trying to join BJP in AP.Especially the East and West Godavari areas.
CBN will do good in future has has experience of how to make a state good as he gained that experience from Making Hyderabad as it hub. Wish he remains cm for another 10 years.Dont know which other leaders is he grooming to be next in line, i dont think his son is CM material as him.But who knows future may hold surprises.

TG-
They say rumors about raja singh too, that he is planning to join TRS, but i dont know how will he appease his supporters who are mainly Hindutvawadis if he joins TRS.  .
That will be quite a contradictions to TRS party stand.  These rumors were being spread by Kishen Reddy and his subordinates.He cant use the Telugu sentiment against Raja Singh,Since he claims "Our Nizam sarkar all the time". Even then he will try but i think that wont work as Rural TG also knows a bit of Hindi and the festivals are spreading there too,so more joining the Hindutva brigade.
Reddys are joining more in number in BJP and other Hindutva groups.That is astonishment to Congress leaders in TG. 
BJP is also trying to get some Munnuru Kapu leaders who were Congress earlier into its fold.Dont know how the talks are going on.
There will be changes soon.Yes TRS poached many leaders, those who stood against him had cases put against them or their works stopped etc.
I dont think KCR family can rule for decades,right now the TG state people are still in the Euphoria of a new state and Kallu shops opening, KCR is doing his best to keep them drunk all the time in the name of TG culture,once that hangover wears off, anti-incumbency will set in. Still 3 years is a long time in Politics,many things can change.GHMC election win has given a chance for him to increase his cadre.Still 3 years more anything can happen.
Regarding Harish Rao, the rebellion rumors 6 months before GHMC elections were suppressed and he was sidelined from then onwards.So there is definitely some smoke and fire.If any party can poach Harish Rao along with his supporters that is a major victory for them in TG.That will pull the rug from underneath TRS. Perhaps some party can offer him a offer he cannot refuse.or he could also form his own party as SS-MNS are.

Nara Lokesh i don't know what he is doing in TG-TDP.Apart from TDP members people hardly know about him.They should put a known face in charge of TG TDP to bolster its image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702860994297499649
right in front of Yechury.. that must have embarrassed him!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## noksss

magudi said:


> @arbit @noksss
> 
> Not only this from RTE to Marxist stranglehold on narrative we are yet to see any credible plan from her ministry to counter such misgivings - its been 2 years and still she's in defensive/complaining mode



Whatever the appointment she makes she is blamed as Saffronizing the education and do you seriously expect her to clear the ROT created in the past 67 Years in just 2 years ? and regarding the what she has done you can go through the link below 

Initiatives of Ministry of Human Resource Development

HRD ministry lists its achievements during 200-days of Modi govt - Times of India

Lets wait for the New Education Policy to evaluate her further and hey have you asked any question to the earlier HRD minster who created a curriculum for the 4th grade students quoting some Pakistani authors ? but you dare question her for trying to clear the rot created in the past decades

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> *Thank you very much for your analysis and time pedanna, TBH I missed u very much the last few weeks  *
> 
> *Here is my analysis*
> 
> 1)AP:-
> Anna trust me there will be anger against CM in AP unlike in TG now Circumstances dictate that.
> 
> Am absolutely sure that in 2019 TDP will win.
> 1)YSRCP is worse, people know that
> 2)CBN's work will reap benefits & promises made will be fulfilled
> 3)Projects like Pattiseema which will be implemented in Rayalaseema will help the TDP do better there.
> 
> BJP:- Very,very long story. Still at same position as they were before alliance. Hope is there but it is becoming less. People want to know when promises made by BJP will be fulfilled by Modi+credible leadership.
> 
> YSRCP:- Despite Jagan;s drama & hungama since losing. He is losing steam & reputation, cadre are still there. But many leaders & MLAs are on their way to join the TDP from what I heard.
> 
> Congis:- Dead. People hate them the most. Go back to Italy, you Telugu drohis!!
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 2)TG:-
> TDP:-
> More or less dead, CBN/TDP should just take sanyas from TG for 10 years to save face+time & resources & then return to build the party from ground. By then our bluffmaster KCR will lose some of his face+anti-AP sentiment will be much less compared to today.
> & yes ,he must keep his son away from TG-TDP. God knows why he is sending that joker here. If he wasn't a good backroom operator. I would have called him the Telugu RG.
> Revanth Reddy is the only guy who can save the TDP here. & I heard that C
> 
> BJP:-
> Anna, I must tell you we have lost steam & potential expansion opportunites in rural TG because of incompetent leadership in Hyderabad. Kishen must go & somebody else must come.
> I believe Raja Singh must be promoted & given better opportunities in the party, but the head of the party must be a Telugu from rural TG.
> TRS/Cong could play the Telangana Telugu card against Raja Singh & try to instigate anti-Hindi sentiment. Also a rural Telanganaite leader is what could help the BJP expand in TG & spread the message of Hindutva+vikas+nationalism.
> 
> Is it true that Nagam is planning to leave the BJP to open his new party to take on the TRS? I heard he wants Revanth & some other COng/TDP leaders to join him??
> 
> Yes, the alliance did help both parties in 2014. But now it is useless to both of them. It must be broken in common interest. TDP is weak & needs to build new cadre+leaders. Same with the BJP
> 
> Cong:-
> The disaster in the Warangal LS bypoll proves that they have become much weaker since 2014. Money & liquor votebank will go towards the TRS now,same with Muslim votebank.
> But there are some regional satraps & cadre left. The situation in Nalgonda & Mahbubnagar is good for them.
> But you are right when you say this could be another Gujarat. They will have good influence & political strength left, but it will never be enough for them to come to power as long as there is a popular leader as the CM/PM.
> If you ask me, TG Cong. will become much weaker over time, weaker than even Guj-Cong. & if BJP plays it's cards right & expands, it could take cadre/leaders from the Congress.
> 
> TRS:-
> Copy+paste of what u said. Many voters names were missing who could be potentially anti-TRS. People from all parties are joining the TRS with KCR's policy of using saam-daan-danda-bhed.
> For eg:- Kukatpally MLA joined to save himself from some corruption/financial irregularity charges, One MLA joined after TG govt. gave his firm a good contract worth more than 1,000 crores. Qutubullapur MLA joined because he lost hope in the TDP. He used to tell my friend that KCR is ordering municipal+govt. officers not to work & help the opposition MLAs or even allow them to work which is why they are unable to do anything.
> 
> Lol, even those who abused KCR & his family or who were abused by them or those who supported a Samiakya Andhra are joining TRS now. The same people who KCR earlier accused of being anti-TG & doing nothing for it are given top berths in his party now
> Even the goondas who used to beat up OU students & TRS karyakartas before 2014 are campaigning for TRS now  .
> 
> If things go on like this, TG will become another Odisha.& Kalvakuntala family will rule us for decades.
> 
> Harish should be furious with KCR after his total sidelining from Hyd. Am curious to see what he plans to do now seeing that KCR & kavitha akka are massively promoting KTR now. Heard some TRS guys are calling him the true successor of KCR now.
> 
> I think we could see another SS-MNS in a few years.
> 
> Am shocked to hear that KTR could have cancer  when did u find out about this?!!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Regarding UP, the decision is still to be made by Modi. Smriti is a really good choice, but there are other choices too. Add to that regional/caste considerations which Amit Shah is & should be cautious about.
> And RSS approval too is required
> 
> @Echo_419 The average & indivudal standard for almost all ministries was set low by Congress. Under the BJP the overall standards have gone up & it has gone very high for the ministries of power,Railways, infra. & shipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Tulsi has her flaws & we should hope that she delivers a much better performance, but she has a brain & intelligence which I have been saying for long.
> 
> She is just young & new & not a domain expert at HRD(very few netas are). The best option for HRD would have been Arun Shourie if you ask me. There is nobody else in the BJP who comes to my mind at first.
> 
> & the rot in HRD is among the worst in all Indian ministries, it takes a lot of time to fix such rot & especially in the circumstances the BJP has right now
> 
> So we shouldn't expect any world-class stuff from her immediately. But had she been as experienced & talented as AJ, I think she would do a better job at HRD then he is doing as Finance Minister



I agree with you, the bar wasn't set high enough in the 1st place. Smiriti(won't call her tulsi now) has a once in a lifetime opportunity to fix the rot in HRD ministry & our education system 


noksss said:


> Whatever the appointment she makes she is blamed as Saffronizing the education and do you seriously expect her to clear the ROT created in the past 67 Years in just 2 years ? and regarding the what she has done you can go through the link below
> 
> Initiatives of Ministry of Human Resource Development
> 
> HRD ministry lists its achievements during 200-days of Modi govt - Times of India
> 
> Lets wait for the New Education Policy to evaluate her further and hey have you asked any question to the earlier HRD minster who created a curriculum for the 4th grade students quoting some Pakistani authors ? but you dare question her for trying to clear the rot created in the past decades



Kapil Sibal is a Chutiya, I voted for Modi to deliver excellent performance & not average. Therefore, it is safe to assume that I expect Smriti to work on war footing to remove RTE & upgrade the higher education system. Chalo up gradation takes time but what about RTE? Arre EK statement hi dedeti RTE ke khilaff


----------



## jaunty

noksss said:


> Even if the whole world accepts such great qualities about Smriti she is still a noob according to @jaunty
> and not fit for HRD Ministry according to @Echo_419



And what exactly has changed? That she gave a fiery political speech where she attacked her opponents passionately and even proposed to behead herself for something? How exactly does that change anything? I never said she wasn't a good orator (regardless of the content of her speech), I said she wasn't experienced or qualified enough to handle such an important ministry. That hasn't changed, has it? Score 1 for demagoguery!

Now I am starting to think, you also have no clue of what I was talking about, so carry on. I am out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arbit

magudi said:


> @arbit @noksss
> 
> Not only this from RTE to Marxist stranglehold on narrative we are yet to see any credible plan from her ministry to counter such misgivings - its been 2 years and still she's in defensive/complaining mode



One has to pick and choose one's battles. RTE will be dealt with in due time and marxist narrative is being countered. I agree that more substantive action is yet to be seen on that front but the time right now is to pluck the low hanging fruits.
Lets be honest here. HRD ministry is a bitch and as i have quoted elsewhere, its a graveyard for ministers who were at the helm at one time or another. It will be a political suicide for her to take on every battle at once. Let her clear one compartment at a time and as far as defensive mode is concerned. I disagree with the term, I prefer to call it an amiable attitude, which is necessary in her role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

#BigIshratSecret another nail in @INCIndia 's coffin! 

Breaking on timesnow now!

David Headley is a terrorist.. so he can't be trusted. Is G K Pillai terrorist too? #BigIshratSecret

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702901967320850432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904102162837504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904746999287809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702905759974060032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702907446528909316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702909312981577729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702910592458207233
 guys.. check this out! @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @magudi @Levina @IndoCarib @Abingdonboy @Roybot @noksss @Bombermanx1 @Darmashkian @Rain Man @skyisthelimit @GURU DUTT @Tridibans @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## PARIKRAMA

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702901967320850432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904102162837504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904746999287809
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702905759974060032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702907446528909316
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702909312981577729
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702910592458207233
> guys.. check this out! @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @magudi @Levina @IndoCarib @Abingdonboy @Roybot @noksss @Bombermanx1 @Darmashkian @Rain Man @skyisthelimit @GURU DUTT @Tridibans @PARIKRAMA




I fully agree with her tweets.. There has been a campaign to malign NaMo in anyanner possible.. The 2nd affidavit onwards all should be out on trial for lying.. Heck why high Court and supreme Court judges are not asking tough question.. They should ask why they were lied on oath and wasted court time.. Why they falsified and framed innocents.. In fact they should ask why judges were fooled and lied on the face...

Back in the days when Gujarat riot happened I was in Baroda..I can tell you most folks exaggerate everything.. Barring small sensitive locations the whole city was living a normal life.. And the media showed as of the whole world is seeing Gujarat Burning...

Anyways it's high time that people ask tough question on ishrat jehan and courts should take the forefront action on this..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bombermanx1

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702901967320850432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904102162837504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904746999287809
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702905759974060032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702907446528909316
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702909312981577729
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702910592458207233
> guys.. check this out! @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @magudi @Levina @IndoCarib @Abingdonboy @Roybot @noksss @Bombermanx1 @Darmashkian @Rain Man @skyisthelimit @GURU DUTT @Tridibans @PARIKRAMA


Watch todays Times now debate NO.2 RSN sigh has spilled the beans, Congress plotted to eliminate modi in 2004 with ishrat jahan and then tried to erode his political advantage by labelling 26/11 as hindutva terror and finally in bihar 2013 they tried bombing him again in election rallies.
He spilled some shocking secrets,must watch that debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bombermanx1 said:


> Watch todays Times now debate NO.2 RSN sigh has spilled the beans, Congress plotted to eliminate modi in 2004 with ishrat jahan and then tried to erode his political advantage by labelling 26/11 as hindutva terror and finally in bihar 2013 they tried bombing him again in election rallies.
> He spilled some shocking secrets,must watch that debate.


check this out... I'm worried about the safety of this woman. She seems to be on a mission!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702924152596860928

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Bombermanx1

JanjaWeed said:


> check this out... I'm worried about the safety of this woman. She seems to be on a mission!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702924152596860928


Yes he was counting on eliminating Modi,otherwise how could they plant bombs when the ground was sanitised by Intelligence bureau and later bombs were planted underneath his stage( which unfortunately didn't explode) i would say some guardian angels are looking at Modi otherwise,we would have seen nitish or a pappu become PM now.
Now that he has become the PM he should weed out all the embedded traitors.He has 3 more years to do that.
Personally i think,Modi is in sade sathi shani period of 7 years and the most difficult period is shani is going through his janam rashi right now for Scorpio( vrischik rashi) after next year the hardest phase would have passed,although he will still have that shani phase for next 5 years but he will be better off, not harmed so much,looking at his horoscope, having Ruchaka Yoga,Gaja Kesari Yog,Malavya Yoga and other Yogas in his Horoscope.That is when you can expect him to turn on the heat.How do i know all of these? my younger brother is a scorpio and my mother is very worried about him, she is doing all the pujas and shantis,havans for him everyday and in many temple. 
Knowing the RSS, and BJP they know about this,that is why Modi is keeping mum biding his time.
All the Politicians even the atheists,communist parties believe in these things in Politics.Even though they say in public they are atheists.This is a fact of Indian Politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Tridibans

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702901967320850432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904102162837504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904746999287809
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702905759974060032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702907446528909316
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702909312981577729
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702910592458207233
> guys.. check this out! @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @magudi @Levina @IndoCarib @Abingdonboy @Roybot @noksss @Bombermanx1 @Darmashkian @Rain Man @skyisthelimit @GURU DUTT @Tridibans @PARIKRAMA



The rot is very deep. This is just the beginning of Congress' end.You sow what you reap.

@The_Showstopper now brand Pillai as a terrorist too.... Fact of the matter is Congress played a dirty game to target Modi. Ended up getting blown away to 44 seats.

Modi otoh is the PM of India. Talk about "Karma is a b!itch!!!!"

@ranjeet @LaBong

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## IndoCarib

LeT word from Ishrat Jahan affidavit was erased at political level: Ex-home secretary G K Pillai | Zee News

New Delhi: What could be a major blow to the Congress party over its handling of the sensational Ishrat Jahan encounter case, ex-home secretary G K Pillai in a startling revelation claimed that the decision to erase the word LeT from her affidavit was taken at a political level and it did not come from his office.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pumba

Tridibans said:


> The rot is very deep. This is just the beginning of Congress' end.You sow what you reap.
> 
> @The_Showstopper now brand Pillai as a terrorist too.... Fact of the matter is Congress played a dirty game to target Modi. Ended up getting blown away to 44 seats.
> 
> Modi otoh is the PM of India. Talk about "Karma is a b!itch!!!!"
> 
> @ranjeet @LaBong


Ibtida e ishq hai rota hai kya.
Aage aage dekhiye hota hai kya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702901967320850432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904102162837504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904746999287809
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702905759974060032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702907446528909316
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702909312981577729
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702910592458207233
> guys.. check this out! @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @magudi @Levina @IndoCarib @Abingdonboy @Roybot @noksss @Bombermanx1 @Darmashkian @Rain Man @skyisthelimit @GURU DUTT @Tridibans @PARIKRAMA



This was all evident to a lot of people the way UPA went out of its way to nail NAMO. They already knew if he wins 3rd term he will be BJP contender for PM and his no nonsense approach might change Indian politics forever which will cost prince his rightful position

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyisthelimit

I believe all such things coming one by one every alternate 1-2 months must also be a ploy to keep CONgress leadership and chamchas busy defending themselves, while keeping public mind and heart oiled with what bad karmas CONgress did. So it gives advantage BJP in 2019.

I wont be surprised if some hard court rulings come out against CONgressi leaders in 2017 and 2018 to change the tide and perception of people opinion against CONgress.

If that's the case, then it is indeed a good strategy.

But Modi's silence cannot be taken for granted or his weakness, he has proved it in Gujarat and he will surely prove it. i believe, he is just waiting for Mr. Mukherjee to go, so NDA has their own President (then we start seeing some more action) and get some more seats in RS.

The day Modiji gets on equal level of seats in RS or majority, we will see how he starts sweeping the rules and laws, since no one can create obstructionist drama then.

I just hope he doesn't let bhakts like us down in anyway by 2019. No scams in his rule will be hailed as big achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702927831911821312
Air India's loss in 2014-15 was Rs 5860 crore. Loss in 2015-16 expected at Rs. 3530 crore. 40% better!

To all AAP supporters. with warm regards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904106030075908

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702901967320850432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904102162837504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904746999287809
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702905759974060032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702907446528909316
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702909312981577729
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702910592458207233
> guys.. check this out! @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @magudi @Levina @IndoCarib @Abingdonboy @Roybot @noksss @Bombermanx1 @Darmashkian @Rain Man @skyisthelimit @GURU DUTT @Tridibans @PARIKRAMA



Add to that YSR the then Andhra CM wants to float a new party and separate from congress and people say Sonia has a role in YSR's death even though it looked like an accident this was even reported in some local press .
And are you surprised with ISI infiltration when you have that Manidiot Shankar going to Pakistan and asking their help in defeating Modi . Congress will go to any extent to stay in power and time and again they have proved that they don't give a shit about the country . Also if I remember correctly ISI was trying to assassinate Modi for quite sometime and there was a report in 2010 shared by the then HM chuthiya shinde to the Gujarat police and his security was upgraded after that . I guess the last thing congress wants is making Modi as Martyr so I am not sure about the assassination attempt by Sonia on this but I wont be surprised when there is an attempt like this by the Italian mafia

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## utraash

ranjeet said:


> So every issue from now on is going to be equated with patriotism? Haryana CM was in Rohtak yesterday to talk with the community leaders where maximum violence took place, forget about visiting I believe your Dhimmi CM washed her hands off by saying it's a "clash" between locals and BSF. Your state is not only issuing fake documents to illegal jamatis but also giving them political patronage to clash with the armed forces.
> 
> Lol @ spitting. We don't have to learn from a Dhimmi how to treat our martyrs. You guys just make sure that your masters don't mow down Air force personnel during parade rehearsal.


But dear whatever happened in the name of agitation in haryana is quite disturbing to know .... 
There is clear fraction between jaats & non jaats in the Haryana now .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> And what exactly has changed? That she gave a fiery political speech where she attacked her opponents passionately and even proposed to behead herself for something? How exactly does that change anything? I never said she wasn't a good orator (regardless of the content of her speech), I said she wasn't experienced or qualified enough to handle such an important ministry. That hasn't changed, has it? Score 1 for demagoguery!
> 
> Now I am starting to think, you also have no clue of what I was talking about, so carry on. I am out.



And when did I say that everything has changed. I quoted because you called her a Noob and she doesn't know what she is talking about so let me put it simply don't you think from the way she communicates with facts and the confidence she possess is she not having a sharp mind and is intelligent enough to understand the task assigned to her and what she need to do to get that done?


----------



## lightoftruth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703068424126136320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703069097655861248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703069369157300224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703069740135133184

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

utraash said:


> But dear whatever happened in the name of agitation in haryana is quite disturbing to know ....
> There is clear fraction between jaats & non jaats in the Haryana now .....


Fraction will be there for some time but things will get better with time. There might be some protest against Jats getting reservation but I don't see communities fighting on the streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702901967320850432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904102162837504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702904746999287809
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702905759974060032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702907446528909316
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702909312981577729
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702910592458207233
> guys.. check this out! @ranjeet @Nair saab @Marxist @magudi @Levina @IndoCarib @Abingdonboy @Roybot @noksss @Bombermanx1 @Darmashkian @Rain Man @skyisthelimit @GURU DUTT @Tridibans @PARIKRAMA



Shocking!!!
This is what I read (Sonia wanted to "fix" Modi).

David Headley Revelations: BJP wants Sonia and Rahul to apologise for trying to 'fix' Modi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Is this all BJP wants in return??? An apology??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Bombermanx1 said:


> i think,Modi is in sade sathi shani period of 7 years and the most difficult period is shani is going through his janam rashi right now for Scorpio( vrischik rashi) after next year the hardest phase would have passed,although he will still have that shani phase for next 5 years but he will be better off, not harmed so much,looking at his horoscope, having Ruchaka Yoga,Gaja Kesari Yog,Malavya Yoga and other Yogas in his Horoscope.That is when you can expect him to turn on the heat.How do i know all of these? my younger brother is a scorpio and my mother is very worried about h


  
I am a scorpion too.  
Dara diya!!!


----------



## Bombermanx1

Levina said:


> I am a scorpion too.
> Dara diya!!!


Then you are going through your worst phase right now until next mid year, do the Navgraha pujas and specially Shani trayodashi puja on saturdays, offer black till,oil and black cloth to him in temple.Besides that do the Hanuman Chalisa everyday.
It is not as bad as you think, but beware there might be a chance of surgery before next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Bombermanx1 said:


> Then you are going through your worst phase right now until next mid year, do the Navgraha pujas and specially Shani trayodashi puja on saturdays, offer black till,oil and black cloth to him in temple.Besides that do the Hanuman Chalisa.
> It is not as bad as you think, but beware there might be a chance of surgery before next year.


Pandit ji how about saggittarius ?


----------



## Levina

Bombermanx1 said:


> Then you are going through your worst phase right now until next mid year, do the Navgraha pujas and specially Shani trayodashi puja on saturdays, offer black till,oil and black cloth to him in temple.Besides that do the Hanuman Chalisa everyday.
> It is not as bad as you think, but beware there might be a chance of surgery before next year.


 a surgery?? Was that it???
Aur Kuch reh gaya hai add karne ko??? 


I don't know if it's the worst phase of my life, but I am enjoying every bit of it. 
Thanks!
And I hope NSG is taking good care of MODI.

@Abingdonboy check out some shocking revelations in post#50294 by @JanjaWeed here...
Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 3353


----------



## Bombermanx1

Levina said:


> a surgery?? Was that it???
> Aur Kuch reh gaya hai add karne ko???
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's the worst phase of my life, but I am enjoying every bit of it.
> Thanks!
> And I hope NSG is taking good care of MODI.
> 
> @Abingdonboy check out post#50294 by @JanjaWeed here...
> Indian Political Corner | All Updates & Discussions. | Page 3353


accident,insulted,loss of money,family problems,anger,irritation etc. its good if you re enjoying it.You might not be a vrischik then. many confuse vrischik nakshatra with western astrology of scorpio.



Pumba said:


> Pandit ji how about saggittarius ?


they are good brother. presently leo(simha raasi) and vrischik(scorpio) Are in bad phase for leo its 2 and half yrs shani( until next years mid), for scorpio its 7 yrs..Do the mahamritunjaya mantra everyday or listen to it.



Levina said:


> Shocking!!!
> This is what I read (Sonia wanted to "fix" Modi).
> 
> David Headley Revelations: BJP wants Sonia and Rahul to apologise for trying to 'fix' Modi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Is this all BJP wants in return??? An apology??


Don't worry Modi will fix them too. 
Sonia tried playing Roman politics here trying to eliminate her opponents Physically and Politically.The blowback is she lost her Partys Political ground, next will be their loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itachii

How many bhakts on PDF feel modi and his govt let them down ? I for one feel utterly disappointed with this govt. It isn't just the economy and the narrative they fucked up with, but the hope and dream of an avg. Indian (bhakt in this sense) who wished to see his country in greater heights..people may or may not agree with me, but let me reiterate my words One doesn't need 280 seats in LS to run a govt this way.... 

My ratings for modi and his govt..
avg when rated on performance and
below avg when rated on a bhakt's expectations from this govt. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marxist

itachii said:


> How many bhakts on PDF feel modi and his govt let them down ? I for one feel utterly disappointed with this govt. It isn't just the economy and the narrative they fucked up with, but the hope and dream of an avg. Indian (bhakt in this sense) who wished to see his country in greater heights..people may or may not agree with me, but let me reiterate my words One doesn't need 280 seats in LS to run a govt this way....
> 
> My ratings for modi and his govt..
> avg when rated on performance and
> below avg when rated on a bhakt's expectations from this govt. ..



I am not fully satisfied there are many good things done by the govt but some concerns like No action against the corrupt politicians and kins,No black money flowing back ,No signs of UCC ,Ram mandir ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itachii

arbit said:


> I am mystified when people speak about visible development. She is not in the infrastructure ministry where in development can be quantified.
> 
> HRD ministry is basically the graveyard of ministers. From Murli manohar joshi who screwed up spectacularly to kapil sibal who was a bonafide arsehole, this ministry has buried its bearers and indeed its governments as well.
> 
> This ministry is one of the most visible one and stays in news 24/7. Every action is scrutinised and whoever may be in charge, they will always be targeted by left pseudo intellectuals and an attempt will be made to steer the narrative towards saffronization and shyte.
> 
> The only person competent with enough vulnerability to parade and genuine talent and ability to bear the onslaught is her and she is doing a tough job at a fine pace with no serious issues so far.
> Moreover the more she is personally attacked, more she will emerge stronger. All the more good for BJP.
> We need to look at the bigger picture here. The goal is to keep the BJP in power for long enough to dismantle the leftist structure and for this we don't need big bang reforms. Merely chipping at the foundations will do the job in the mid term and thats what she is doing.



By visible development I meant correcting the educational system of India especially the higher education, cleaning our universities from left ideology is far away by a long shot and I am well aware of it. A large no. of degree awarding private universities are opening their branches all across the nation with no credible infrastructure and faculty. HRD ministry has done nothing to stop them. This menace is prevalent especially in south India. The less we talk about bringing changes in RTE act the better. Kapil sibal with all his wrong doings has done one good thing in trying to stop the mushrooming of these private universities. Heck, even TG C.M made sure that a lot of engg colleges with no infrastructure and faculty are closed down. I was expecting some thing on these lines from the ministry and that never happend.



Darmashkian said:


> *Thank you very much for your analysis and time pedanna, TBH I missed u very much the last few weeks  *
> 
> *Here is my analysis*
> 
> 1)AP:-
> Anna trust me there will be anger against CM in AP unlike in TG now Circumstances dictate that.
> 
> Am absolutely sure that in 2019 TDP will win.
> 1)YSRCP is worse, people know that
> 2)CBN's work will reap benefits & promises made will be fulfilled
> 3)Projects like Pattiseema which will be implemented in Rayalaseema will help the TDP do better there.
> 
> BJP:- Very,very long story. Still at same position as they were before alliance. Hope is there but it is becoming less. People want to know when promises made by BJP will be fulfilled by Modi+credible leadership.
> 
> YSRCP:- Despite Jagan;s drama & hungama since losing. He is losing steam & reputation, cadre are still there. But many leaders & MLAs are on their way to join the TDP from what I heard.
> 
> Congis:- Dead. People hate them the most. Go back to Italy, you Telugu drohis!!
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 2)TG:-
> TDP:-
> More or less dead, CBN/TDP should just take sanyas from TG for 10 years to save face+time & resources & then return to build the party from ground. By then our bluffmaster KCR will lose some of his face+anti-AP sentiment will be much less compared to today.
> & yes ,he must keep his son away from TG-TDP. God knows why he is sending that joker here. If he wasn't a good backroom operator. I would have called him the Telugu RG.
> Revanth Reddy is the only guy who can save the TDP here. & I heard that C
> 
> BJP:-
> Anna, I must tell you we have lost steam & potential expansion opportunites in rural TG because of incompetent leadership in Hyderabad. Kishen must go & somebody else must come.
> I believe Raja Singh must be promoted & given better opportunities in the party, but the head of the party must be a Telugu from rural TG.
> TRS/Cong could play the Telangana Telugu card against Raja Singh & try to instigate anti-Hindi sentiment. Also a rural Telanganaite leader is what could help the BJP expand in TG & spread the message of Hindutva+vikas+nationalism.
> 
> Is it true that Nagam is planning to leave the BJP to open his new party to take on the TRS? I heard he wants Revanth & some other COng/TDP leaders to join him??
> 
> Yes, the alliance did help both parties in 2014. But now it is useless to both of them. It must be broken in common interest. TDP is weak & needs to build new cadre+leaders. Same with the BJP
> 
> Cong:-
> The disaster in the Warangal LS bypoll proves that they have become much weaker since 2014. Money & liquor votebank will go towards the TRS now,same with Muslim votebank.
> But there are some regional satraps & cadre left. The situation in Nalgonda & Mahbubnagar is good for them.
> But you are right when you say this could be another Gujarat. They will have good influence & political strength left, but it will never be enough for them to come to power as long as there is a popular leader as the CM/PM.
> If you ask me, TG Cong. will become much weaker over time, weaker than even Guj-Cong. & if BJP plays it's cards right & expands, it could take cadre/leaders from the Congress.
> 
> TRS:-
> Copy+paste of what u said. Many voters names were missing who could be potentially anti-TRS. People from all parties are joining the TRS with KCR's policy of using saam-daan-danda-bhed.
> For eg:- Kukatpally MLA joined to save himself from some corruption/financial irregularity charges, One MLA joined after TG govt. gave his firm a good contract worth more than 1,000 crores. Qutubullapur MLA joined because he lost hope in the TDP. He used to tell my friend that KCR is ordering municipal+govt. officers not to work & help the opposition MLAs or even allow them to work which is why they are unable to do anything.
> 
> Lol, even those who abused KCR & his family or who were abused by them or those who supported a Samiakya Andhra are joining TRS now. The same people who KCR earlier accused of being anti-TG & doing nothing for it are given top berths in his party now
> Even the goondas who used to beat up OU students & TRS karyakartas before 2014 are campaigning for TRS now  .
> 
> If things go on like this, TG will become another Odisha.& Kalvakuntala family will rule us for decades.
> 
> Harish should be furious with KCR after his total sidelining from Hyd. Am curious to see what he plans to do now seeing that KCR & kavitha akka are massively promoting KTR now. Heard some TRS guys are calling him the true successor of KCR now.
> 
> I think we could see another SS-MNS in a few years.
> 
> Am shocked to hear that KTR could have cancer  when did u find out about this?!!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Regarding UP, the decision is still to be made by Modi. Smriti is a really good choice, but there are other choices too. Add to that regional/caste considerations which Amit Shah is & should be cautious about.
> And RSS approval too is required
> 
> @Echo_419 The average & indivudal standard for almost all ministries was set low by Congress. Under the BJP the overall standards have gone up & it has gone very high for the ministries of power,Railways, infra. & shipping!!
> 
> 
> I agree Tulsi has her flaws & we should hope that she delivers a much better performance, but she has a brain & intelligence which I have been saying for long.
> 
> She is just young & new & not a domain expert at HRD(very few netas are). The best option for HRD would have been Arun Shourie if you ask me. There is nobody else in the BJP who comes to my mind at first.
> 
> & the rot in HRD is among the worst in all Indian ministries, it takes a lot of time to fix such rot & especially in the circumstances the BJP has right now
> 
> So we shouldn't expect any world-class stuff from her immediately. But had she been as experienced & talented as AJ, I think she would do a better job at HRD then he is doing as Finance Minister



The single biggest mistake of TDP in TG was the string operation of TRS on revanth reddy, that alone cost TDP a lot. In an attempt to protect revanth and himself, CBN traded the future of TDP in tg by going soft on KCR, which shocked not just TDP cadre but people that supported tdp and the result is visible in GHMC elections.



Marxist said:


> No action against the corrupt politicians and kins



Had bjp acted tough on corrupt politicians, it wouldn't have been in a pathetic position that it finds itself now.. With laloo in jail there is no chance of BJP losing bihar. with the loss in bihar opposition got a new breathing space and with this new found strength they are trying to stumble the growth process of this nation and put pressure on modi's govt. This govt with all of its strength couldn't pass a single major reform bill in parl. the less we talk about ucc, article 370 and ram mandir the better bhai...



Pumba said:


> If we are expecting drastic changes overnight then we are ignorants.
> A small example of change in the policy is , out of 66,000+ querries her ministry recieved in last 20 months. 61000 has been addressed.
> Things will change slowly.



Again did that bring any change in the education system ?? better response to queries doesn't mean the ministry is functioning better. Apart from openly admitting, that she helped students get admitted in to Kendriya vidyalaya on request of MP's, beyond their prescribed quota limit, she never explained the changes that she is trying to bring in the system in order to better the quality of Indian education. It is not just the visibility of change that I am complaining about, rather the attempt that is missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Please pay close attention to RSN Singh guys:

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## arbit

itachii said:


> How many bhakts on PDF feel modi and his govt let them down ? I for one feel utterly disappointed with this govt. It isn't just the economy and the narrative they fucked up with, but the hope and dream of an avg. Indian (bhakt in this sense) who wished to see his country in greater heights..people may or may not agree with me, but let me reiterate my words One doesn't need 280 seats in LS to run a govt this way....
> 
> My ratings for modi and his govt..
> avg when rated on performance and
> below avg when rated on a bhakt's expectations from this govt. ..



Dude they are not elected for eternity! They have to go to public in another 3 years, if government was to be run according to your fancies, Modi will just bulldoze each and everyone and guys like us will be first to create a ruckus and then you can forget about the next term.
Don't forget NDA didn't get another term in the time of Vajpayee, who i believe was a very likeable leader.
Remember slow and steady wins the game.

And while we are having this discussion, tell me once you decided to become an engineer or doctor or what your profession is, did you become that overnight? Or you worked to get that degree in the end over a period of time?
Your expectations of results are unreal, the country is moving in the right direction to achieve greater heights, although the journey may not be as short as you want it to be.

Lastly, 280 seats has ensured that Railway ministry stays with BJP. It ensures that populist measures are balanced with financial propriety. 280 seats are not meant for road rolling every voice of dissent. This way you lose the public perception and BJP has to come back again in 2019.


*There is another aspect to this related with the mentality of BJP as a runner up not as a leading party. This mindset is changing within the party now and the transition will be completed when BJP returns in 2019, after that you will see bold measures and hopefully by then the left bastions will be sanitised. This is my reading

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

itachii said:


> How many bhakts on PDF feel modi and his govt let them down ? I for one feel utterly disappointed with this govt. It isn't just the economy and the narrative they fucked up with, but the hope and dream of an avg. Indian (bhakt in this sense) who wished to see his country in greater heights..people may or may not agree with me, but let me reiterate my words One doesn't need 280 seats in LS to run a govt this way....
> 
> My ratings for modi and his govt..
> avg when rated on performance and
> below avg when rated on a bhakt's expectations from this govt. ..





Me cares only about Hindutva and economy. Utter disappointment on both counts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

arbit said:


> Dude they are not elected for eternity! They have to go to public in another 3 years, if government was to be run according to your fancies, Modi will just bulldoze each and everyone and guys like us will be first to create a ruckus and then you can forget about the next term.
> Don't forget NDA didn't get another term in the time of Vajpayee, who i believe was a very likeable leader.
> Remember slow and steady wins the game.
> 
> And while we are having this discussion, tell me once you decided to become an engineer or doctor or what your profession is, did you become that overnight? Or you worked to get that degree in the end over a period of time?
> Your expectations of results are unreal, the country is moving in the right direction to achieve greater heights, although the journey may not be as short as you want it to be.
> 
> Lastly, 280 seats has ensured that Railway ministry stays with BJP. It ensures that populist measures are balanced with financial propriety. 280 seats are not meant for road rolling every voice of dissent. This way you lose the public perception and BJP has to come back again in 2019.
> 
> 
> *There is another aspect to this related with the mentality of BJP as a runner up not as a leading party. This mindset is changing within the party now and the transition will be completed when BJP returns in 2019, after that you will see bold measures and hopefully by then the left bastions will be sanitised. This is my reading



If only that argument could bring bjp to majority in 2019.. I am skeptical though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

itachii said:


> Had bjp acted tough on corrupt politicians, it wouldn't have been in a pathetic position that it finds itself now.. With laloo in jail there is no chance of BJP losing bihar. with the loss in bihar opposition got a new breathing space and with this new found strength they are trying to stumble the growth process of this nation and put pressure on modi's govt. This govt with all of its strength couldn't pass a single major reform bill in parl. the less we talk about ucc, article 370 and ram mandir the better bhai...
> 
> 
> .



BJP is repeating the same mistake in TN ,recent surveys predict slight edge for DMK+Congress alliance over AIADMK ,No action against corrupt people chidambaram ,raja ,kanimozhi...etc is helping them ...And majority in Rajyasabha will be a impossible target if things go like this and we can end the the dream of Major reform bills to be passed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyisthelimit

noksss said:


> Add to that YSR the then Andhra CM wants to float a new party and separate from congress and people say Sonia has a role in YSR's death even though it looked like an accident this was even reported in some local press .
> And are you surprised with ISI infiltration when you have that Manidiot Shankar going to Pakistan and asking their help in defeating Modi . Congress will go to any extent to stay in power and time and again they have proved that they don't give a shit about the country . Also if I remember correctly ISI was trying to assassinate Modi for quite sometime and there was a report in 2010 shared by the then HM chuthiya shinde to the Gujarat police and his security was upgraded after that . I guess the last thing congress wants is making Modi as Martyr so I am not sure about the assassination attempt by Sonia on this but I wont be surprised when there is an attempt like this by the Italian mafia



IF Modi is made a Martyr (God forbid, it never happens, God Bless Him n protects him), the riots outcome will cost CONgress netas big time. BJP will become more powerful and will sweep next elections. Even state elections BJP will get sympathy factor. It might end up putting Gandhis themselves in danger because Indians are frustrated now and it wont take time to have another GODSE to come out and assassinate prince n mother like what happened to Indira, for sure.

It is in CONgress blood, anyone who challenges family is being made a martyr, all started from Sanjay Gandhi and legacy continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Me cares only about Hindutva and economy. Utter disappointment on both counts.



Agreed uncle, economic performance is only above average & don't even get me started on Hindutva & defeating the Left


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@ranjeet @Levina @Echo_419 @Prometheus @magudi @jaunty @jamahir 
Please read these news articles -
Women commuters ‘violated’ by highway goons
Women 'violated' on Haryana highway; HC, rights panel take notice
Law & order in Haryana under BJP government is no better than ISIS ruled areas. Why Police is trying to save criminals who raped women traveling with their families on highways? It's horrific to even imagine this is happening here in India.
My heart goes out to the people and women who suffered an irreparable loss for no reason or fault of theirs. People can create businesses again but what about the damage these helpless women and their families have suffered. They will never be able to live same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

itachii said:


> How many bhakts on PDF feel modi and his govt let them down ? I for one feel utterly disappointed with this govt. It isn't just the economy and the narrative they fucked up with, but the hope and dream of an avg. Indian (bhakt in this sense) who wished to see his country in greater heights..people may or may not agree with me, but let me reiterate my words One doesn't need 280 seats in LS to run a govt this way....
> 
> My ratings for modi and his govt..
> avg when rated on performance and
> below avg when rated on a bhakt's expectations from this govt. ..



Imagine a scenario where the news outlet is filled with such news

*1)* Make in india and how it will benefit the country
*2)* How Modi government brought transparency in auctioning of natural resources and appointment of burecats
*3)* How great and innovative Foreign policy is followed by the government and how good is the foreign ministry is responding to every NRI who is in distress or about the evacuation done in war footing
*4)* Some good efforts by the government to improve the ease of doing business which made India improve 12 rankings and made india as one of the best FDI destination
*5)* How the power ministry is electrifying the villages which haven't seen electricity for the past 67 years
*6)* How Digital India is gonna reduce the corruption and benefits of that to common man
*7)* How good work Manohar Parrikar is doing in Defence ministry's to improve the indigenization
*8)* How the Railway Minister is transforming the railways to make it a people friendly one as well as improving the infra
*9)* With not much Naxal voience the internal security apparatus is also getting strengthened
*10)* How much Farmer Friendly initiative the government is doing like Soil health card, insurance, also the work being done to make Farmers sell their product anywhere in India through mobile and lot more
*11)* How india is being assertive with china on border claims and standing upto it . In the past they come for a picnic and stay for 2 weeks treating india like a sitting duck but now IA is crossing the border to destroy what the Chinese built .
*12) *good work being done by Nitin Gadkari in the Road and infra side the road construction is around 7 KM/day


I will add more point to this when I have time but what I want to tell you is I am not feeling let down by Modi government . infact I am very happy with what he is doing the thing is imagine congress doing just 5% of this work then the media will make sure they rule for another 30 years . But for modi despite of doing such a good work the media only discuss about JNU,Hyderabad,Dadri and all that crap

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet @Levina @Echo_419 @Prometheus @magudi @jaunty @jamahir
> Please read these news articles -
> Women commuters ‘violated’ by highway goons
> Women 'violated' on Haryana highway; HC, rights panel take notice
> Law & order in Haryana under BJP government is no better than ISIS ruled areas. Why Police is trying to save criminals who raped women traveling with their families on highways? It's horrific to even imagine this is happening here in India.
> My heart goes out to the people and women who suffered an irreparable loss for no reason or fault of theirs. People can create businesses again but what about the damage these helpless women and their families have suffered. They will never be able to live same way.



Khattar is a little inexperienced & is no match for the experienced Congressis in Haryana.Having said that an SIT has been formed to find the culprits & I am sure people who are responsible for this will be brought to justice


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Khattar is a little inexperienced & is no match for the experienced Congressis in Haryana.Having said that an SIT has been formed to find the culprits & I am sure people who are responsible for this will be brought to justice


First Manohar Lal Khattar’s police completely rejected even the faintest possibility of gang-rapes in Murthal until high court intervention. Now they are forming SIT. I am sure no one will get justice. Khattar is just planning cover ups.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Levina said:


> And I hope *NSG* is taking good care of MODI.


*SPG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@noksss @skyisthelimit @utraash @Levina @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @ranjeet @PARIKRAMA @Parul @arp2041 

All of this "Congress/Nitish planned to kill Modi" is confirmation of what many would already have suspected of Congress and specifically the Gandhis' beleif that they are India's royal family with a divine right to rule. BUT, it is simply heresay and will never be proven, just look at the 1984 case- still no justice for that to date. 

So, IMO, it is far more important to defeat Congress once and for all and the way you do that is at the ballot box, they don't even deserve the 40 seats they currently have. The current turmoil (JNU/Jatt/Simriti) is playing exactly into their hands. Let's not forget that there are many key reforms that Modi's term will be judged on pending, the longer the oppostion can use fake drama to disrupt the functioning of India's legislature the weaker it makes Modi look, the longer the economic miracle that India is on the cusp of remains unrealised and the more credible the oppostion's anti-Modi narrative becomes.

No matter what the GoI/BJP/NDA need to get the GST and LAB passed THIS parliament session- this is what they have been promising (and not delivering) for far too long now. It is no good the BJP/NDA playing the victim card, they need to stop being on the back foot, put their heads down and execute their agenda- they weren't elected to play drama queens but to deliver development. 


In the long run this will hurt the Congress more than any speeches in Parliament- actions speak louder than words, show to the world what crooks those scumbags were.



Levina said:


> Shocking!!!
> This is what I read (Sonia wanted to "fix" Modi).
> 
> David Headley Revelations: BJP wants Sonia and Rahul to apologise for trying to 'fix' Modi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Is this all BJP wants in return??? An apology??


An apology would be an admission of guilt and would be HUGELY signficant- which is why the Gandhis will NEVER do it. The Gandhis are constantly trying to project themselves as victims, an admission of this kind would showcase their true natures as predatory power-mad savages.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> First Manohar Lal Khattar’s police completely rejected even the faintest possibility of gang-rapes in Murthal until high court intervention. Now they are forming SIT. I am sure no one will get justice. Khattar is just planning cover ups.



I will wait for SIT to submit its report & if they don't act on it.Then 'Bhakts' like me will pressure them into

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

itachii said:


> How many bhakts on PDF feel modi and his govt let them down ? I for one feel utterly disappointed with this govt. It isn't just the economy and the narrative they fucked up with, but the hope and dream of an avg. Indian (bhakt in this sense) who wished to see his country in greater heights..people may or may not agree with me, but let me reiterate my words One doesn't need 280 seats in LS to run a govt this way....
> 
> My ratings for modi and his govt..
> avg when rated on performance and
> below avg when rated on a bhakt's expectations from this govt. ..


I'm not 100% sure what a "bhakt" is but I certainly feel very disappointed by the PM/GoI. Their performance is better than the UPA's (is that really an impressive success?) sure but well below the high hopes I had on May 27 2014.

This GoI/PM has totally allowed the oppostion and events to dictate the narrative, they never seem to be ahead of an issue but always reacting and their responses have been meek and oh so pathetic.


Where is mr "56 inch chest"? Where is the strong leader India was promised? Have we forgotten that he visited Pakistan and "bromance" the Pak PM and less than 2 weeks later Pakistani terrorists were attacking an Indian airbase? Where was the response? Postponing FS level talks- oh wow, now that's justice. 

This GoI is made up of a lot of big mouths but beyond a lot of hot air, not much is delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> @noksss @skyisthelimit @utraash @Levina @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @ranjeet @PARIKRAMA @Parul @arp2041
> 
> All of this "Congress/Nitish planned to kill Modi" is confirmation of what many would already have suspected of Congress and specifically the Gandhis' beleif that they are India's royal family with a divine right to rule. BUT, it is simply heresay and will never be proven, just look at the 1984 case- still no justice for that to date.
> 
> So, IMO, it is far more important to defeat Congress once and for all and the way you do that is at the ballot box, they don't even deserve the 40 seats they currently have. The current turmoil (JNU/Jatt/Simriti) is playing exactly into their hands. Let's not forget that there are many key reforms that Modi's term will be judged on pending, the longer the oppostion can use fake drama to disrupt the functioning of India's legislature the weaker it makes Modi look, the longer the economic miracle that India is on the cusp of remains unrealised and the more credible the oppostion's anti-Modi narrative becomes.
> 
> No matter what the GoI/BJP/NDA need to get the GST and LAB passed THIS parliament session- this is what they have been promising (and not delivering) for far too long now. It is no good the BJP/NDA playing the victim card, they need to stop being on the back foot, put their heads down and execute their agenda- they weren't elected to play drama queens but to deliver development.
> 
> 
> In the long run this will hurt the Congress more than any speeches in Parliament- actions speak louder than words, show to the world what crooks those scumbags were.
> 
> 
> An apology would be an admission of guilt and would be HUGELY signficant- which is why the Gandhis will NEVER do it. The Gandhis are constantly trying to project themselves as victims, an admission of this kind would showcase their true natures as predatory power-mad savages.



I agree with you, hopefully with increase in RS numbers they will be able to pass the GST in 2016-17. On the 1984 think I also agree, nothing is stopping them from going after these congressi goons I don't have any idea why aren't they doing it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Marxist said:


> BJP is repeating the same mistake in TN ,recent surveys predict slight edge for DMK+Congress alliance over AIADMK ,No action against corrupt people chidambaram ,raja ,kanimozhi...etc is helping them ...And majority in Rajyasabha will be a impossible target if things go like this and we can end the the dream of Major reform bills to be passed ...


For all the bluster, the BJP/NDA and Modi are WEAK and impotent. I would love love love to be proven wrong but everything points to this (post electoral success).

Modi is a good politican is what I am starting to realise, almost nothing he promised during his 2014 election has come to be and he would try to pass that off as the oppostion's fault but when you have such an overwhelming majority isn't it rather pathetic for a self-proclaimed "tough guy" to be making such meak defences?



Echo_419 said:


> On the 1984 think I also agree, nothing is stopping them from going after these congressi goons I don't have any idea why aren't they doing it


I was hopeful when Modi was elected we could see some progress on this as he had said something along those lines in 2014 but almost 2 years later and not a damn thing has changed. A new SIT was formed but they are nowhere to be seen, the subject isn't even being talked about- too many are crying over traitors celebrating terrorists whilst the real victims continue to live with no justice. 

What a sick state of affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

1800 Dial a bail ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703197156308443136

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

noksss said:


> I will add more point to this when I have time but what I want to tell you is I am not feeling let down by Modi government . infact I am very happy with what he is doing the thing is imagine congress doing just 5% of this work then the media will make sure they rule for another 30 years . But for modi despite of doing such a good work the media only discuss about JNU,Hyderabad,Dadri and all that crap


But, you see, the very fact that those "sucesses" are not being discussed is a HUGE failure of this PM/GoI. There is no good in a few well informed Indians knowing the successes of this GoI, the vast majority can only see the muck the oppostion and media are throwing at them. It is a total failure of this GoI/PM to correct the narrative and put out their point of view, their media management (or lack therof) is actually unfathombly embarassing.

What happened to the PTI being transformed into a no nonsense voice for the GoI that would only report facts and would be the voice to correct the nonsense in the media? From what I can see there is no checks and balances within the system, no count factuals being put out no systamatic effort to break down the total lies the oppostion and media are spewing out.


If the BJP/PM is serious about re-election they need to do a MUCH better job than they currently are.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

The more revelations i hear these days the more i realize that Maino and her cronies are the real Chanakyas,Modi and his team of semi literate Sanghis are helpless onlookers who wouldn't dare lift a finger against her

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

She is feisty. She has no sense of occasion... Or not a greatly developed one anyway, the jury is still out on that one. And she reminds me of one of those American idol shows where a Susan Boyle comes along and no one expects anything and suddenly she breaks through the clouds of indifference and raises the bar, compelling all the cynical, sour-faced Simon Cowells to stand up and applaud. I dreamed a dream...

Remember her first speech? She came out of left field and everyone was sure it would be a dud and she stunned us with her rhetoric. No Class 12 dropout this, she was good.

And she did it again last Wednesday when she lacerated the Opposition over the JNU issue and set herself up as the cause for the next Parliamentary walkout.
Media will caricature, lampoon Smriti Irani and gradually her crumpled image will be sold to public, the 'useful idiots'.Media will caricature, lampoon Smriti Irani and gradually her crumpled image will be sold to public, the 'useful idiots'. 
“My name is Smriti Irani, I challenge you to tell me my caste.’ No one took up the challenge. They trotted out of the House instead.

"My request is, help me build this nation, not destroy it from within," she said, like Mark Anthony in drag but on a good wicket... Friends, Indians and countrymen…here I come, like it or not.

There is no foul here. Not that one can see it. Perhaps a bit shrill, a little dramatic, over the top… And why not, when so many of our politicians are mealy mouthed and hypocritical and she is, after all, a former TV soap star. And a finalist in the 1998 Miss India contest besides being the only minister to ever be photographed in a swimsuit since 1947, if that counts as a qualification.

*So what tees us off about her? For one, she is more eloquent than most journalists are so that is annoying. Two, she has disappointed our expectations by, paradoxically, not being disappointing. That is bad form, you must respond to Mass Com’s idea of you or else you get a bad press. You are not docile, you do not suck up to media moghuls, you are not grateful to media, you march to your own drummer, no surprise you are in trouble big time.

Here is this chit of a girl, a lightweight model-cum-actress masquerading as a political entity so what we will do as members of the Mass Com cabal is conspire to skewer her image. This we will do by mocking her erudition, slanting her comments and editorializing over her conduct, everything she says and does will be sieved through this prejudice.

We will create a caricature, lampoon her and gradually her crumpled image will be bought and absorbed by the public who are, in our lingo, 'useful idiots.'

Her passion we will project as a touch of madness. Is the woman normal?

Her rhetoric we will sell to you as the sounds of a banshee. Hear her and shut your ears.

Her confidence we will turn into arrogance and her honesty into indiscretion.

It is easy to do when Mass Com becomes a monster.

In his book The Unforeseen President, John Perry writes: If you say nothing masscom will pillory you. If you dodge it, masscom will chase you. If you do not know the answer, it will place a dunce cap on your head. If you make an error, it will play that sound bite again and again until the whole world is laughing at you. If you misstate something it will mock you endlessly. If you apologise for the mistake it will project you as weak and flip flopping. If you argue you will be portrayed as thin-skinned…if you hit the right answer the masscom geniuses will crucify you for your gall."

The other fact he underscores is that masscom is unforgiving. If you were not conjured up and presented by the Press, it will never fully embrace you. They have to invent you to love you.

Irani came out of nowhere, a Modi choice without the tacit approval of the media and that is a cardinal sin. She is not a media invention.

Ms Irani is also trapped in the sticky web of a journalism that has lost its way
.
‘Masscom has ceased to be journalism. It resists the difficult, tiring labour of digging out facts. It chooses instead the safe, lazy course of following a political agenda, colouring events as it sees fit for the public.’

The agenda here is clear; we have to cut her to size. She is becoming too big for her swimsuit.*



Media's agenda is clear: Smriti Irani, Modi's spunky, articulate minister must be cut down to size - Firstpost

@Rain Man @noksss @arbit @Levina and other smriti fans - good read !

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## IndoCarib

Absentee prince: By not responding to Smriti Irani in Parliament, Rahul Gandhi proved critics right - Firstpost

A few days ago, the _India Today_ magazine predicted a revival of sorts for Rahul Gandhi, arguing that he was emerging as a challenger to Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

Dissing the argument, somebody made an interesting remark. "Nobody can dislodge Modi till two factors do not change: oil prices and Rahul Gandhi."

On Wednesday, when Gandhi disappeared from Parliament, squeaking a meek apology when Smriti Irani was roaring on the floor, he proved his critics right.

*In running away from a battle that he had himself started, Gandhi proved that whatever hidden virtues he may have, leading from the front and looking the enemy in the eye, is not one of them.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Abingdonboy said:


> For all the bluster, the BJP/NDA and Modi are WEAK and impotent. I would love love love to be proven wrong but everything points to this (post electoral success).
> 
> Modi is a good politican is what I am starting to realise, almost nothing he promised during his 2014 election has come to be and he would try to pass that off as the oppostion's fault but when you have such an overwhelming majority isn't it rather pathetic for a self-proclaimed "tough guy" to be making such meak defences?
> 
> .



Expectations was high on this Government and unfortunately not upto our expectations ,But there is some point in opposition blocking every single reform we witnessed it in all parliament sessions
He have numbers in Lower house ,He is a strong leader with mass support ,But his Achilles heel is the upper house where BJP dont have enough number to take opposition there, its not his fault but an unfortunate situation where no one can do anything

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> She is feisty. She has no sense of occasion... Or not a greatly developed one anyway, the jury is still out on that one. And she reminds me of one of those *American idol shows where a Susan Boyle* comes along and no one expects anything and suddenly she breaks through the clouds of indifference and raises the bar, compelling all the cynical, sour-faced Simon Cowells to stand up and applaud. I dreamed a dream...
> 
> Remember her first speech? She came out of left field and everyone was sure it would be a dud and she stunned us with her rhetoric. No Class 12 dropout this, she was good.
> 
> And she did it again last Wednesday when she lacerated the Opposition over the JNU issue and set herself up as the cause for the next Parliamentary walkout.
> Media will caricature, lampoon Smriti Irani and gradually her crumpled image will be sold to public, the 'useful idiots'. AFPMedia will caricature, lampoon Smriti Irani and gradually her crumpled image will be sold to public, the 'useful idiots'. AFP
> 
> “My name is Smriti Irani, I challenge you to tell me my caste.’ No one took up the challenge. They trotted out of the House instead.
> 
> "My request is, help me build this nation, not destroy it from within," she said, like Mark Anthony in drag but on a good wicket... Friends, Indians and countrymen…here I come, like it or not.
> 
> There is no foul here. Not that one can see it. Perhaps a bit shrill, a little dramatic, over the top… And why not, when so many of our politicians are mealy mouthed and hypocritical and she is, after all, a former TV soap star. And a finalist in the 1998 Miss India contest besides being the only minister to ever be photographed in a swimsuit since 1947, if that counts as a qualification.
> 
> *So what tees us off about her? For one, she is more eloquent than most journalists are so that is annoying. Two, she has disappointed our expectations by, paradoxically, not being disappointing. That is bad form, you must respond to Mass Com’s idea of you or else you get a bad press. You are not docile, you do not suck up to media moghuls, you are not grateful to media, you march to your own drummer, no surprise you are in trouble big time.
> 
> Here is this chit of a girl, a lightweight model-cum-actress masquerading as a political entity so what we will do as members of the Mass Com cabal is conspire to skewer her image. This we will do by mocking her erudition, slanting her comments and editorializing over her conduct, everything she says and does will be sieved through this prejudice.
> 
> We will create a caricature, lampoon her and gradually her crumpled image will be bought and absorbed by the public who are, in our lingo, 'useful idiots.'
> 
> Her passion we will project as a touch of madness. Is the woman normal?
> 
> Her rhetoric we will sell to you as the sounds of a banshee. Hear her and shut your ears.
> 
> Her confidence we will turn into arrogance and her honesty into indiscretion.
> 
> It is easy to do when Mass Com becomes a monster.
> 
> In his book The Unforeseen President, John Perry writes: If you say nothing masscom will pillory you. If you dodge it, masscom will chase you. If you do not know the answer, it will place a dunce cap on your head. If you make an error, it will play that sound bite again and again until the whole world is laughing at you. If you misstate something it will mock you endlessly. If you apologise for the mistake it will project you as weak and flip flopping. If you argue you will be portrayed as thin-skinned…if you hit the right answer the masscom geniuses will crucify you for your gall."
> 
> The other fact he underscores is that masscom is unforgiving. If you were not conjured up and presented by the Press, it will never fully embrace you. They have to invent you to love you.
> 
> Irani came out of nowhere, a Modi choice without the tacit approval of the media and that is a cardinal sin. She is not a media invention.
> 
> Ms Irani is also trapped in the sticky web of a journalism that has lost its way
> .
> ‘Masscom has ceased to be journalism. It resists the difficult, tiring labour of digging out facts. It chooses instead the safe, lazy course of following a political agenda, colouring events as it sees fit for the public.’
> 
> The agenda here is clear; we have to cut her to size. She is becoming too big for her swimsuit.*
> 
> 
> 
> Media's agenda is clear: Smriti Irani, Modi's spunky, articulate minister must be cut down to size - Firstpost
> 
> @Rain Man @noksss @arbit @Levina and other smriti fans - good read !



I thought Susan Boyle was a Scottish.. & the show was Britain Got Talent, not American Idol!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Absentee prince: By not responding to Smriti Irani in Parliament, Rahul Gandhi proved critics right - Firstpost
> 
> A few days ago, the _India Today_ magazine predicted a revival of sorts for Rahul Gandhi, arguing that he was emerging as a challenger to Prime Minister Narendra Modi.
> 
> Dissing the argument, somebody made an interesting remark. "Nobody can dislodge Modi till two factors do not change: oil prices and Rahul Gandhi."
> 
> On Wednesday, when Gandhi disappeared from Parliament, squeaking a meek apology when Smriti Irani was roaring on the floor, he proved his critics right.
> 
> *In running away from a battle that he had himself started, Gandhi proved that whatever hidden virtues he may have, leading from the front and looking the enemy in the eye, is not one of them.*



sandipan seems really pissed 

Durga, JNU and Rohith Vemula: How Rahul Gandhi could have countered Smriti Irani in Parliament - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet @Levina @Echo_419 @Prometheus @magudi @jaunty @jamahir
> Please read these news articles -
> Women commuters ‘violated’ by highway goons
> Women 'violated' on Haryana highway; HC, rights panel take notice
> Law & order in Haryana under BJP government is no better than ISIS ruled areas. Why Police is trying to save criminals who raped women traveling with their families on highways? It's horrific to even imagine this is happening here in India.
> My heart goes out to the people and women who suffered an irreparable loss for no reason or fault of theirs. People can create businesses again but what about the damage these helpless women and their families have suffered. They will never be able to live same way.



Did media fabricate Murthal gang-rapes issue? Police says no sexual assault took place during Jat quota stir

Abhishek Garg, The Superintendent of Police, Sonepat, has taken pains to submit a detailed report to DGP, Haryana on the alleged gang-rape of at least 10 women by goons in Murthal during the Jat quota stir.

The investigation was in response to a _Tribune_ article of 24 February alleging that women passengers on the national highway near Murthal, Sonepat, were stopped in the early hours of Monday, 22 February, dragged into the the nearby fields and gang-raped. The report quoted village elders Hari Krishan of Kurad, Zile Singh of Hassanpur and dhaba owner Jai Bhagwan confirming the assaults. Video footage of women's clothes strewn around the fields is also doing the rounds. The Jat quota stir has claimed 30 lives of which 18 were Jats and 12 of people from other communities.



Taking suo moto cognizance of the alleged crime, the Punjab and Haryana High Court ordered asked the Haryana government to reply. In response, the Haryana government has called for a probe. It is required to submit its reply on Monday, 29 February.

The police report, a copy of which is available with _Firstpost_, gives a chronological sequence of the events as they occurred, in which no evidence is found of a single incident of rape and sexual assault of the nature described in the media. All three key sources in _The Tribune_ story, while admitting that some journalists from Delhi had visited them and made enquiries, denied both the occurrence of any such incident, or having confirmed the occurrence of either sexual assault or gang-rape to the journalists. They have all expressed shock at the publishing of such a completely false report by the newspaper.

The report states that the police further contacted Parveen Arora, one of the journalists who wrote the report on his mobile phone and asked him if he had spoken to or met any victims. Parveen Arora denied having spoken to any victim or victim's family and maintained that his story was based on the statements of the three persons named in the story.

A team led by the National Commission for Women (NCW) Member, Rekha Sharma, visited the crime scene on 24 February. The team has said it contacted 8 families and six truck drivers and cleaners whose vehicles were damaged and set ablaze by the mob around the same time as the alleged rapes but all of them denied either having been sexually assaulted or having witnessed any gang-rape.

Both the NCW and the police have asked any victims to come forward but no one has done so.

However, an RTI activist, PP Kapoor, reportedly claims to have spoken to four eyewitnesses who confirmed that the mob had dragged the women into the fields, torn their clothes and made sexual advances towards them. But even these witnesses apparently stopped short of using the 'rape' word. Yet, Kapoor and the NCW have reportedly alleged that the rape victims were too fearful of the police to come forward.

When questioned, Garg dismissed this allegation. "We are registering every small case of arson or loot in the local area. If these people are not afraid to approach us, why would alleged rape victims who live in Delhi and can afford there own vehicles, and seem to be empowered in every manner, be afraid to approach the Haryana police and register their complaint?” he told _Firstpost_.

CCTV footage obtained from Amrik Sukhdev Dhaba, now in the possession of the police, also does not show any women with torn clothes present there at the time the incident allegedly took place. Video footage along 200 metres of the alleged crime scene shows damaged and charred vehicles but no torn female garments strewn on the road.

Despite the lack of complainants, witnesses or evidence and the multiple enquiries suggesting that the incident never took place at all, Yashpal Singhal, DGP (Haryana), who gave a press briefing on Friday, repeatedly affirmed that the probe will not stop and complainants should feel secure in coming to the Police to ensure their tormentors are nabbed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Did media fabricate Murthal gang-rapes issue? Police says no sexual assault took place during Jat quota stir
> 
> Abhishek Garg, The Superintendent of Police, Sonepat, has taken pains to submit a detailed report to DGP, Haryana on the alleged gang-rape of at least 10 women by goons in Murthal during the Jat quota stir.
> 
> The investigation was in response to a _Tribune_ article of 24 February alleging that women passengers on the national highway near Murthal, Sonepat, were stopped in the early hours of Monday, 22 February, dragged into the the nearby fields and gang-raped. The report quoted village elders Hari Krishan of Kurad, Zile Singh of Hassanpur and dhaba owner Jai Bhagwan confirming the assaults. Video footage of women's clothes strewn around the fields is also doing the rounds. The Jat quota stir has claimed 30 lives of which 18 were Jats and 12 of people from other communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking suo moto cognizance of the alleged crime, the Punjab and Haryana High Court ordered asked the Haryana government to reply. In response, the Haryana government has called for a probe. It is required to submit its reply on Monday, 29 February.
> 
> The police report, a copy of which is available with _Firstpost_, gives a chronological sequence of the events as they occurred, in which no evidence is found of a single incident of rape and sexual assault of the nature described in the media. All three key sources in _The Tribune_ story, while admitting that some journalists from Delhi had visited them and made enquiries, denied both the occurrence of any such incident, or having confirmed the occurrence of either sexual assault or gang-rape to the journalists. They have all expressed shock at the publishing of such a completely false report by the newspaper.
> 
> The report states that the police further contacted Parveen Arora, one of the journalists who wrote the report on his mobile phone and asked him if he had spoken to or met any victims. Parveen Arora denied having spoken to any victim or victim's family and maintained that his story was based on the statements of the three persons named in the story.
> 
> A team led by the National Commission for Women (NCW) Member, Rekha Sharma, visited the crime scene on 24 February. The team has said it contacted 8 families and six truck drivers and cleaners whose vehicles were damaged and set ablaze by the mob around the same time as the alleged rapes but all of them denied either having been sexually assaulted or having witnessed any gang-rape.
> 
> Both the NCW and the police have asked any victims to come forward but no one has done so.
> 
> However, an RTI activist, PP Kapoor, reportedly claims to have spoken to four eyewitnesses who confirmed that the mob had dragged the women into the fields, torn their clothes and made sexual advances towards them. But even these witnesses apparently stopped short of using the 'rape' word. Yet, Kapoor and the NCW have reportedly alleged that the rape victims were too fearful of the police to come forward.
> 
> When questioned, Garg dismissed this allegation. "We are registering every small case of arson or loot in the local area. If these people are not afraid to approach us, why would alleged rape victims who live in Delhi and can afford there own vehicles, and seem to be empowered in every manner, be afraid to approach the Haryana police and register their complaint?” he told _Firstpost_.
> 
> CCTV footage obtained from Amrik Sukhdev Dhaba, now in the possession of the police, also does not show any women with torn clothes present there at the time the incident allegedly took place. Video footage along 200 metres of the alleged crime scene shows damaged and charred vehicles but no torn female garments strewn on the road.
> 
> Despite the lack of complainants, witnesses or evidence and the multiple enquiries suggesting that the incident never took place at all, Yashpal Singhal, DGP (Haryana), who gave a press briefing on Friday, repeatedly affirmed that the probe will not stop and complainants should feel secure in coming to the Police to ensure their tormentors are nabbed.


Murthal is known for its Large number of Dhabas along the Highway. On 22nd Februrary 2016 On one of the Dhaba, People were eating Food when suddenly Few men Came and insensitively Raped the Ladies Present in the Dhaba. Surprisingly none of the women came ahead to complain about the incident but the Gutsy Dhaba owner stated that Women were pleading for Help and were screaming badly. It was all informed to him on phone by Restaurant's Servants. He Further added that the Servants were getting panic as they saw the women getting raped and one of the women without clothes ran to safeguard herself towards Pond where water was filled upto the neck level.

Servants were given the order to stay in the Dhaba until some Police men arrives. On the same day a similar Kind of News was seen in the Tribune News Paper where it was clearly written that a man's BMW was burnt on NH-1 and Three Ladies of the Family were abducted. After Seven Hours, when the ladies arrived, their clothes were torn from places. This News was posted by a business man in Delhi. Police is ready to investigate the crime scene and trying to Find the Criminals as soon as Possible.

Now the question that arise is why the women aren't complaining. Are they scared to such a level that the have lost their power to protest against big crimes. Such silence will motivate the Rapists to continue this inhuman practice
Dhaba owner speaks to TOI over women gangrape in Murthal | Picsture
Murthal Gangrape Sting Operation: Han kuch toh hua hai: eyewitness | Picsture
Murthal gang-rapes: Why the strewn under wears escaped the keen eyes of Khattar’s police |








Women's Undergarments Found Strewn Across Fields Near Murthal: TV Report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> *SPG



Blunder thunderrr!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Abingdonboy said:


> But, you see, the very fact that those "sucesses" are not being discussed is a HUGE failure of this PM/GoI. There is no good in a few well informed Indians knowing the successes of this GoI, the vast majority can only see the muck the oppostion and media are throwing at them. It is a total failure of this GoI/PM to correct the narrative and put out their point of view, their media management (or lack therof) is actually unfathombly embarassing.
> 
> What happened to the PTI being transformed into a no nonsense voice for the GoI that would only report facts and would be the voice to correct the nonsense in the media? From what I can see there is no checks and balances within the system, no count factuals being put out no systamatic effort to break down the total lies the oppostion and media are spewing out.
> 
> 
> If the BJP/PM is serious about re-election they need to do a MUCH better job than they currently are.



Exactly Buddy what the goverment need is a good PR person to highlight the good work done by them. As i said earlier if the media is filled with the actual news on what the government is doing then you wont be commenting here about the performance of the government

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> @Rain Man @noksss @arbit @Levina and other smriti fans - good read !


Glad I stumbled upon this post of yours, I didn't receive any notification for it.


----------



## Abingdonboy

noksss said:


> Exactly Buddy what the goverment need is a good PR person to highlight the good work done by them. As i said earlier if the media is filled with the actual news on what the government is doing then you wont be commenting here about the performance of the government


They need a whole team of media executives working around the clock correcting erroneous reports, putting out facts and presenting a clear narrative. The trouble with the GoI/BJP is there are so many voices- many of them from loud mouth clowns all contradciting each other all being taken as the word of the GoI. Instead there needs to be a single department, a single spokesperson and thats that- everyone else needs to STFU. 

I thought Modi would have learned his lesson by now but again and again you get some new idiot spouting of nonsense. At least he seems to have muzzled VK Singh.



IndoCarib said:


> Absentee prince: By not responding to Smriti Irani in Parliament, Rahul Gandhi proved critics right - Firstpost
> 
> A few days ago, the _India Today_ magazine predicted a revival of sorts for Rahul Gandhi, arguing that he was emerging as a challenger to Prime Minister Narendra Modi.
> 
> Dissing the argument, somebody made an interesting remark. "Nobody can dislodge Modi till two factors do not change: oil prices and Rahul Gandhi."
> 
> On Wednesday, when Gandhi disappeared from Parliament, squeaking a meek apology when Smriti Irani was roaring on the floor, he proved his critics right.
> 
> *In running away from a battle that he had himself started, Gandhi proved that whatever hidden virtues he may have, leading from the front and looking the enemy in the eye, is not one of them.*


I read this article through to the end and the final line really made my blood boil:
_
At the rate he is going, Priyanka Gandhi's children have a better theoretical possibility.

The Congress will have to look for a better solution in the interim._

So that's it? Indian poltics, and at least one of its major parties,are destined to be the career paths of one family alone? What exactly is it in the Gandhi bloodline that makes them so predesposed to have any say in how India is run? 


Why does everyone simply roll over and accept this is how it is so this is how it will always be? Why is no one challenging the abilities of the Gandhis? Asking what qualifications they have? The current PM was a 3 term CM, the one before had been in a government minister for over a decade and a finance technocrat before that. As far as I can see Sonia Gandhi married the right guy and that is about all she can claim and Rahul even less. 


It's mindboggling.

@PARIKRAMA @ranjeet @Star Wars @Echo_419 @nokss @Levina @Parul @hinduguy @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Levina

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet @Levina @Echo_419 @Prometheus @magudi @jaunty @jamahir
> Please read these news articles -
> Women commuters ‘violated’ by highway goons
> Women 'violated' on Haryana highway; HC, rights panel take notice
> Law & order in Haryana under BJP government is no better than ISIS ruled areas. Why Police is trying to save criminals who raped women traveling with their families on highways? It's horrific to even imagine this is happening here in India.
> My heart goes out to the people and women who suffered an irreparable loss for no reason or fault of theirs. People can create businesses again but what about the damage these helpless women and their families have suffered. They will never be able to live same way.


No comments for now.
I will prefer to read a more about it before commenting.



Abingdonboy said:


> At the rate he is going, Priyanka Gandhi's children have a better theoretical possibility


----------



## itachii

Echo_419 said:


> I agree with you, hopefully with increase in RS numbers they will be able to pass the GST in 2016-17. On the 1984 think I also agree, nothing is stopping them from going after these congressi goons I don't have any idea why aren't they doing it



I started to doubt if modi really want's to arrest the corrupt and bring justice to 1984 victims.. and then we have a promise to deport 6 cr. illegal bangladeshis. IDK where that promise went..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

Abingdonboy said:


> They need a whole team of media executives working around the clock correcting erroneous reports, putting out facts and presenting a clear narrative. The trouble with the GoI/BJP is there are so many voices- many of them from loud mouth clowns all contradciting each other all being taken as the word of the GoI. Instead there needs to be a single department, a single spokesperson and thats that- everyone else needs to STFU.



Yea agreed. Its also sad that they ain't doing anything about it or taking action. BJP is also a divided party with enough black sheeps within to spoil any good things. They are not united like CONgrass in good and bad times.

As long as BJP initiated schemes, decisions, developments do not percolate down into villages, 2019 is going to be difficult.

No one in BJP also recognizes this issue and no efforts are done to mend ways with Media houses. 24 hours we only have debates which try to show BJP in bad light. That is somewhere they need to work too.

Modi cannot rely in FB and twitter to elect him as PM. He needs to hire someone like PK, the next PK who will ensure the message, the news will reach in every village and town and every nukkad of this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703333235992961024


ranjeet said:


> Did media fabricate Murthal gang-rapes issue? Police says no sexual assault took place during Jat quota stir
> 
> Abhishek Garg, The Superintendent of Police, Sonepat, has taken pains to submit a detailed report to DGP, Haryana on the alleged gang-rape of at least 10 women by goons in Murthal during the Jat quota stir.
> 
> The investigation was in response to a _Tribune_ article of 24 February alleging that women passengers on the national highway near Murthal, Sonepat, were stopped in the early hours of Monday, 22 February, dragged into the the nearby fields and gang-raped. The report quoted village elders Hari Krishan of Kurad, Zile Singh of Hassanpur and dhaba owner Jai Bhagwan confirming the assaults. Video footage of women's clothes strewn around the fields is also doing the rounds. The Jat quota stir has claimed 30 lives of which 18 were Jats and 12 of people from other communities.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking suo moto cognizance of the alleged crime, the Punjab and Haryana High Court ordered asked the Haryana government to reply. In response, the Haryana government has called for a probe. It is required to submit its reply on Monday, 29 February.
> 
> The police report, a copy of which is available with _Firstpost_, gives a chronological sequence of the events as they occurred, in which no evidence is found of a single incident of rape and sexual assault of the nature described in the media. All three key sources in _The Tribune_ story, while admitting that some journalists from Delhi had visited them and made enquiries, denied both the occurrence of any such incident, or having confirmed the occurrence of either sexual assault or gang-rape to the journalists. They have all expressed shock at the publishing of such a completely false report by the newspaper.
> 
> The report states that the police further contacted Parveen Arora, one of the journalists who wrote the report on his mobile phone and asked him if he had spoken to or met any victims. Parveen Arora denied having spoken to any victim or victim's family and maintained that his story was based on the statements of the three persons named in the story.
> 
> A team led by the National Commission for Women (NCW) Member, Rekha Sharma, visited the crime scene on 24 February. The team has said it contacted 8 families and six truck drivers and cleaners whose vehicles were damaged and set ablaze by the mob around the same time as the alleged rapes but all of them denied either having been sexually assaulted or having witnessed any gang-rape.
> 
> Both the NCW and the police have asked any victims to come forward but no one has done so.
> 
> However, an RTI activist, PP Kapoor, reportedly claims to have spoken to four eyewitnesses who confirmed that the mob had dragged the women into the fields, torn their clothes and made sexual advances towards them. But even these witnesses apparently stopped short of using the 'rape' word. Yet, Kapoor and the NCW have reportedly alleged that the rape victims were too fearful of the police to come forward.
> 
> When questioned, Garg dismissed this allegation. "We are registering every small case of arson or loot in the local area. If these people are not afraid to approach us, why would alleged rape victims who live in Delhi and can afford there own vehicles, and seem to be empowered in every manner, be afraid to approach the Haryana police and register their complaint?” he told _Firstpost_.
> 
> CCTV footage obtained from Amrik Sukhdev Dhaba, now in the possession of the police, also does not show any women with torn clothes present there at the time the incident allegedly took place. Video footage along 200 metres of the alleged crime scene shows damaged and charred vehicles but no torn female garments strewn on the road.
> 
> Despite the lack of complainants, witnesses or evidence and the multiple enquiries suggesting that the incident never took place at all, Yashpal Singhal, DGP (Haryana), who gave a press briefing on Friday, repeatedly affirmed that the probe will not stop and complainants should feel secure in coming to the Police to ensure their tormentors are nabbed.


Media did fabricate this issue to divert the attention from Congress's involvement in riots..& subsequent arrest of Hooda's henchmen. Otherwise, when was the last time you have ever seen the images of bra/panties scattered around at the rape spot? Isn't it obvious that this is a poorly scripted nautanki?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703190895454081024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703191114036019200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703189591243685888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703189358556262400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703190273296359424

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703333235992961024
> 
> Media did fabricate this issue to divert the attention from Congress's involvement in riots..& subsequent arrest of Hooda's henchmen. Otherwise, when was the last time you have ever seen the images of bra/panties scattered around at the rape spot? Isn't it obvious that this is a poorly scripted nautanki?


This case does raise few suspicions, I saw the sting ABP news did the locals were talking in general terms. Reporter gave it a spin of his own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

No more waiting at toll plazas soon; NHAI plans e-tolling - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> No more waiting at toll plazas soon; NHAI plans e-tolling - Times of India


More like e-trolling those fraud toll collectors!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> More like e-trolling those fraud toll collectors!



This is a good move. Complete online monitoring of money collections, govt can see how they were fooled by contractors.
Biggest plus for me is, the minister and his cronnie goondas cannot pass through the tolls for FREE or beat up toll collectors when asked for money.

All Toll collection gates should be monitored by CCTV and Car Tyre puncture pins on other other side (exit) in case car tries to pass without toll contribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703469581281599488

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## magudi

India’s Bharatiya Janata Party Joins Union of International Conservative Parties | The Diplomat 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703590794863595520

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet @Levina @Echo_419 @Prometheus @magudi @jaunty @jamahir
> Please read these news articles -
> Women commuters ‘violated’ by highway goons
> Women 'violated' on Haryana highway; HC, rights panel take notice
> Law & order in Haryana under BJP government is no better than ISIS ruled areas. Why Police is trying to save criminals who raped women traveling with their families on highways? It's horrific to even imagine this is happening here in India.
> My heart goes out to the people and women who suffered an irreparable loss for no reason or fault of theirs. People can create businesses again but what about the damage these helpless women and their families have suffered. They will never be able to live same way.



thanks for the tag... i didn't receive alert for the tag because only five tags can generate alerts at one time... mine was the seventh... whenever you want more people to be tagged keep their names ready in a notepad and copy to a new post and send them immediately after the first five.

and yes, these "protestors" were savages... they are simply bjp-controlled goons who used this disturbance opportunity to rape the traveling females... not that these "protestors" did the rapes for lust also... haryana is truly a bad-lands in the world.

i read a article some 45 minutes ago where a female police team has gone to this place ( murthal ) to investigate, including visit to the fields where the clothes are lying about.

these jat "protestors" have also killed "low caste" people, lynched them and cut them down and selectively burnt shops... these "protestors" haven't voiced solidarity with rohith vemula or the agigating jnu students... so these "protestors" weren't really demanding equal rights and relief from discrimination.

i think these "protests" in haryana were ignited by bjp to take attention away from the happenings in delhi and rest of india.

but the bhakts and desh bhakts on pdf will of course create fiction stories about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

jamahir said:


> *these jat "protestors" have also killed "low caste" people,* lynched them and cut them down and selectively burnt shops... these "protestors" haven't voiced solidarity with rohith vemula or the agigating jnu students... so these "protestors" weren't really demanding equal rights and relief from discrimination.



Just FYI jats themselves are shudras - 'lower caste' people so can't see your theory fitting here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1386832698009112

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jamahir

magudi said:


> Just FYI jats themselves are shudras - 'lower caste' people so can't see your theory fitting here



there are castes "lower" than the shudra jats.

besides, if these "protestor" jats "low caste" why have they not developed empathy with rohith vemula and kanhaiya kumar and the dalits and the marginalized and oppressed that the last two were/are agitating for??

and why have they been rampaging and killing the "still lower castes" :

Jat quota stir turns into inter-caste violence: 4 non-Jats killed, shops burnt as per owner caste

they are not the disciplined and intellectual agitators like the jnu progressives.

these fake-protestors in haryana and their bhakt and desh bhakt controllers deserve full commie punishment.


----------



## dray

JNU professor: India illegally occupies Kashmir, needs azadi..





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=922902881160577

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IndoCarib

P Chidambaram got Ishrat’s LeT link dropped: G K Pillai - Times of India

@The_Showstopper 
@jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Rain Man said:


> JNU professor: India illegally occupies Kashmir, needs azadi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=922902881160577



Freedom of speech in India -

Kejriwal Insulting Hanuman Ji - freedom of speech
Christians and muslims insulting Durga maa - Freedom of Speech
JNU students pro terrorist, pro Pakistan and anti-India speech - Freedom of speech.

Some one farts near a Church or 'you know where', all Hindus need to blamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Levina said:


> No comments for now.
> I will prefer to read a more about it before commenting.


Saw women being molested, say truckers
‘Saw women dragged out of cars at Murthal’ - Times of India
strange even a women is prefering to remain silent on this shameful incident. Bhakti of BJP fans is achieving new heights everyday.


jamahir said:


> thanks for the tag... i didn't receive alert for the tag because only five tags can generate alerts at one time... mine was the seventh... whenever you want more people to be tagged keep their names ready in a notepad and copy to a new post and send them immediately after the first five.
> 
> and yes, these "protestors" were savages... they are simply bjp-controlled goons who used this disturbance opportunity to rape the traveling females... not that these "protestors" did the rapes for lust also... haryana is truly a bad-lands in the world.
> 
> i read a article some 45 minutes ago where a female police team has gone to this place ( murthal ) to investigate, including visit to the fields where the clothes are lying about.
> 
> these jat "protestors" have also killed "low caste" people, lynched them and cut them down and selectively burnt shops... these "protestors" haven't voiced solidarity with rohith vemula or the agigating jnu students... so these "protestors" weren't really demanding equal rights and relief from discrimination.
> 
> i think these "protests" in haryana were ignited by bjp to take attention away from the happenings in delhi and rest of india.
> 
> but the bhakts and desh bhakts on pdf will of course create fiction stories about this.


They don't even want to discuss this issue instead they are more interested in staged police encounter of a woman. They just want everybody to see false growth charts and propaganda of RSS. All witnesses will vanish or killed and raped women are already told not to report rapes in the name of public humiliation or threatening.
But bjp is digging its own grave now. Anti BJP sentiments are rising in Haryana due to this incident & increasing recession . On the other hand zero is imminent for them in Punjab also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Parul said:


>



Please add the repeated insults to Hindu gods by Kejriwal...

In another news, a dalit lady police officer in Telangana, in training was raped and filmed by fellow batch mates, named Srinivas and Anjaiah. Yeah...u guessed their caste and religion right!!

Strangely all the sickulars, presstitutes, Pappu, Kejru, Mayawati & Co are not rushing to this woman's side!
To sickular Indians here, can we Bhakths know the reasons?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Kejriwal visit: BJP workers lathicharged in Punjab’s Batala | punjab$top | Hindustan Times
@ranjeet even Punjab Police is supporting us now


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Soni Sori faked attack on herself.

Looks like she has achieved her PhD degree from her master Feku kejru 



Juggernautjatt said:


> even Punjab Police is supporting us now



By the time we are done with Kejru in Punjab, he wouldn't know which hole he should feed from

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Those Priceless Expressions

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Kejriwal visit: BJP workers lathicharged in Punjab’s Batala | punjab$top | Hindustan Times
> @ranjeet even Punjab Police is supporting us now



What is your opinion on faked Ishrat Jahan case?


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Nilgiri said:


> Please pay close attention to RSN Singh guys:



Holy Crap what an explosive revelations

1) Between 2004 to 2007 there was hyderabad masjid blast and varansi all done in collusion with UPA by Lakshars to create a scenario of hindu terror 
2) When they tried killing modi through ishrat which failed and then Lakshar attempted Mumbai Attack to show it as a hindu terror so that Modi's base can be eliminated . He says thanks to Kasab and then they tried politically targeting him by changing the affidavit of ishrat and again tried to kill him in Patna 
3)He is not anguished by the terror attack but by the politicians link with lakshars and how they are felicitated from within
4)Hafiz Saeed has been manipulating the Indian politics from 2004 

So this motherF@cking B@stard Congress party should be declared as a terrorist organization for colliding s with lakshars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703886057620766720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703986515601281024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703988812502814720

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bombermanx1

The Effect of Shani in Janam Rashi of Modi has affected his parents (Mother).
Didn't you people see it?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Bombermanx1 said:


> The Effect of Shani in Janam Rashi of Modi has affected his parents (Mother).
> Didn't you people see it?



Or, it could be that Modi's mother is old. She is aged 90+, am I right?
I am not saying I don't believe in this stuff but some times the cause could be much more simpler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Another AAP nautanki exposed! 

Attack on Soni Sori staged, says Bastar DM on Facebook - Times of India

@ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bombermanx1

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Or, it could be that Modi's mother is old. She is aged 90+, am I right?
> I am not saying I don't believe in this stuff but some times the cause could be much more simpler


If you read Indian Astrology well, then "The Third Sade sathi, will take someone old in ones family away"
But it can be or not depending on what measures you take and .There are measures which can be taken to stop it.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Bombermanx1 said:


> But it can be or not depending on what measures you take and .There are measures which can be taken to stop it.



Not if some one is nearing 100 years.
At that age, more often than not, death is a relief.

Oh I believe in Shani very well. I went through that phrase myself and it was pretty horrible.
What I am saying is, in this case, it may not be that.



JanjaWeed said:


> Another AAP nautanki exposed!


Nautanki thy name is Kejriwal!!


----------



## Bombermanx1

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Not if some one is nearing 100 years.
> At that age, more often than not, death is a relief.
> 
> Oh I believe in Shani very well. I went through that phrase myself and it was pretty horrible.
> What I am saying is, in this case, it may not be that.
> 
> 
> Nautanki thy name is Kejriwal!!


Brother,the Shani 7 and 1/2 years comes 3 times in ones life.Everytime there is a Surgery (Small or major) etc.
But also there are people who can live beyond 100 years.
The point is Her son is in the mid of (Janama Rashi shani) it is bound to happen.It depends on how many shanti, pujas and tapans , he can do, or JUST Simply let her pass as her time has come.


----------



## Marxist

*Raids dig up empire of PC’s son*

Former Finance Minister P Chidambaram’s son Karti has built a huge empire for himself in different parts of the world by making investment in real estates and engaging in other business activities in London, Dubai, South Africa, Philippines, Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, Sri Lanka, British Virgin Island, France, USA, Switzerland, Greece and Spain. This came to light from the documents recovered during the recent joint raids of the Enforcement Directorate and Investiigation Wing of Income Tax in the Aircel-Maxis scam.

more on Raids dig up empire of PC’s son

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## noksss

*See how the Congi stooges who sit in CBSE board and other educational institutions induct systematically their agenda into school text books of Vth standard students, glorifying Rahul Gandhis and Batkha Dutts and now teaching about Gujarat massacre without uttering a word on what triggered it and also as though this is the only massacre that happened. Will they dare put 1984 Sikh riots like this? 

And if you point this out the leftist scumbags and award wapsi morons all together cry out in shrill voices about saffronisation of education. So what is this nonsense then? Pistachio education?*






*TFI*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## itachii

noksss said:


> *See how the Congi stooges who sit in CBSE board and other educational institutions induct systematically their agenda into school text books of Vth standard students, glorifying Rahul Gandhis and Batkha Dutts and now teaching about Gujarat massacre without uttering a word on what triggered it and also as though this is the only massacre that happened. Will they dare put 1984 Sikh riots like this?
> 
> And if you point this out the leftist scumbags and award wapsi morons all together cry out in shrill voices about saffronisation of education. So what is this nonsense then? Pistachio education?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TFI*


WTF ?? is this for real ?? wat is drama queen irani doing ?? did she take any action on this ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## noksss

itachii said:


> WTF ?? is this for real ?? *wat is drama queen irani doing* ?? did she take any action on this ??



when you have concluded who she is why do you even expect any action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> What is your opinion on faked Ishrat Jahan case?


Imo discussing a 12 year old incident is just a wastage of time now. Pseudo nationalists & pseudo secularists just trying to satisfy their ego by trying to prove it real or fake. I can't understand why these years old controversial issues are more important than current problems of youth of this country. In Punjab nowdays youth is rejecting traditional issues like khalistan, 1984, terrorism created by Akalis, BJP & congress.


----------



## nair

What time is budget speech???


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> What time is budget speech???


It's almost over now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

I am happy with budget.
Good focus on farmers, poor and social schemes
No tax hike for working people
PPF contribution for 3 yrs is a good move
Thrust in Infra is also good

NDA needs to show the convenience, ease and results towards rural areas by 2018 end. Will help in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Kejru baba has started his nautanki in Punjab..

Wonder why BJP leaders when attacked get hurt and when AAP leaders are attacked, nothing more than ink falls on their mufflers!!

Did AAPtards see the love between Kejru and Jagdish Tytler recently??


----------



## Jason bourne

P Chidambaram got Ishrat’s LeT link dropped: G K Pillai
P Chidambaram got Ishrat’s LeT link dropped: G K Pillai - Times of India https://t.co/PWK0AAgq9f

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Maharashtra Family Reduces Daughter's Wedding Budget, Donates 6 Lakhs To Starving Farmers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

according to class 8 th History book worst riot was in 2002 not in 1947 ,69 ,89





7th std book











Another epic one





Really sad that her poor farmer husband didnt get a mention

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> Another AAP nautanki exposed!
> 
> Attack on Soni Sori staged, says Bastar DM on Facebook - Times of India
> 
> @ranjeet


 

JNU agitation: Bastar IG now sees ‘Soni Sori plot’ in Umar Khalid speech | The Indian Express

Claiming that the attack on tribal activist Soni Sori was a “conspiracy”, Bastar IG S R P Kalluri on Sunday said JNU student Umar Khalid, who is under arrest on sedition charges, could be part of the plot as he had taken her name during a speech.

A press release issued by Kalluri said, “*Umar Khalid, who shouted anti-India slogans and pro-Pakistan slogans in JNU Delhi, who is in jail on charges of sedition, mentioned the attack on Soni Sori and the (Jagdalpur) Legal Aid Group. CPI (Maoist) spokesperson Vikalp in his press note on February 21, has also mentioned the smearing of ‘khallikh (black ink)’ on Soni Sori and the attack on (journalists) Malini Subramainam and Alok Putul, which shows that the Soni Sori incident has been conducted because of a conspiracy, and it is essential to expose the case*… The investigation is being conducted scientifically and soon, the criminal conspiracy will be unearthed. “ - See more at: JNU agitation: Bastar IG now sees ‘Soni Sori plot’ in Umar Khalid speech | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> P Chidambaram got Ishrat’s LeT link dropped: G K Pillai - Times of India
> 
> @The_Showstopper
> @jamahir


Many more Pillai's and Bassi's can come out and make statements but there is nothing you can prove...


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Many more Pillai's and Bassi's can come out and make statements but there is nothing you can prove...


 
i know. only you can prove she is innocent. i am all ears


----------



## kadamba-warrior

The_Showstopper said:


> Many more Pillai's and Bassi's can come out and make statements but there is nothing you can prove...



So, you think GK Pillai is lying? What kind of proof were you looking for, anyway?

Is it your words against those of a former National Security Adviser? Alright!

I don't mean to question your loyalties (nor do I have any right), but I am curious to know why you would support her even when multiple security/intelligence agencies of your own country have red-flagged her and and those thugs based across the border have openly praised her (including David Headley who swore on oath about her complicity)?

Is your distrust of your own intelligence/security establishment so strong that you are ready to discredit the words of a former NSA and those of several other senior investigating officers or you just hate to admit what is so obvious by now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Aircel-Maxis scam: Raids by IT-ED reveal Karti Chidambaram amassed huge wealth, built massive empire overseas | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704379755664003073
After initial ground work, now going for the kill...
@ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Nice read as to why the Sickulars are squirming ..

Lethal Slogan Of Secularists: Hindutva Hell In Hindustan MUST READ TILL END)

BY PURUSHOTTAM KUMAR

A man caught the neck of a pigeon to kill him but when the poor pigeon in extreme pain was struggling hard to free himself from the deadly grip then the man cried in agony, “How mischievous this bloody bird is, he is trying to bite me?”

This is the scenario which is in full display in India now. The left liberals who had a free run in bashing Hindus for their beliefs and traditions for decades are today quite enraged because they are now being questioned. Their prejudices and biases against the Hindu scriptures are openly being challenged. And there divisive mindsets are being exposed in front of millions of people.

So when Smriti Irani, the Union HRD minister, spoke with immense passion in Lok sabha on JNU & Hyderabad incidents with scores of facts and data then the entire opposition, unable to bear the truth, chose to walk out.

smriti irani rally Lethal Slogan Of Secularists: Hindutva Hell In Hindustan

The pseudo secular commentators did not have any facts to counter her truths so they attacked her saying that her speech was full with melodrama and theatrics. Many adjectives were used to deride her. She is being disliked since the time she became HRD minister because she acted as an ideal bahu in an Indian serial where she worshipped Hindu Gods and showed reverence for Hindu traditions. And how can India’s celebrated seculars like someone who like something which they dislike?

pseudo secularists Lethal Slogan Of Secularists: Hindutva Hell In Hindustan

And most importantly they do not like to be shown the mirror. So, when Smriti Irani read from a pamphlet which was circulated in JNU in which many derogatory words were used against Goddess Durga then they were very angry. “How could she dare to read it in front of whole nation? She should immediately seek forgiveness.”

The minister was merely reading from the pamphlet, she had not created it. So why did not the “secular leaders” condemn those who were behind this? And should not the people who prepared the pamphlet and circulated be charged with blasphemy law and put behind bars like Kamlesh Tiwari. Why there are different rules for people belonging to different religion in India? Why M.F. Hussain drew obscene paintings of Hindu Gods and Goddesses and did not touch the Gods of other religions?1

mf hussain obscene painting Lethal Slogan Of Secularists: Hindutva Hell In Hindustan

Anyway for those who glorify terrorists – like Afzal Guru, Yakub Memon, Ajmal Kasab, Ishrat Jahan – it is not surprising if they are celebrating Mahishasur martyrdom day and calling Durga Puja the most controversial racial festival. They say, “Mahishasur was killed because he was dark skinned.” Poor fellow forgot that Lord Krishna is also dark so he is called Shyamsundar!

The strategy of the leftist academicians who has vice like grip over academic institution is to impregnate the impressionable mind with hatred against the Vedic literature which is revered by millions of Hindus across the globe.

Their divisive agenda was laid bare open by Smriti Irani when she began reading from the book which was authored by controversial activists Teesta Setalvad and commissioned by Kapil Sibal for Class 4 and Class 6 students.

In the book, class 4 students are taught to make sentence using the word “arrive” as: “When a Sikh arrived in Delhi, he was killed by a Hindu”. So a small kid is taught since beginning that Hindus are killers. So shocking! In fact the Minster informed the house that “NCERT had warned not to distribute these books” but their opposition was overlooked. She further said, “This committee (which also had a Mulsim Vice Chancellor) was enraged when the name suggested intention and action – Allah zarmeen Pakistan, Hindutva hell in Hindustan.” The book intends to teach the kids that Hindus are ruthless people who are creating hell in Hindustan. So, is it surprising that when the students grows up and enters college they chant slogans like, “Bharat Ki Barbadi Tak Jung Rahegi” and they get support from those quarters who propagate such hatred against India, against Hindus?

JNU Anti Inida slogans Lethal Slogan Of Secularists: Hindutva Hell In Hindustan

The opposition, the left academicians, the “secular” media and the award wapsi brigade had thought that the JNU row will turn tide against the BJP led government. However it seems that the more this issue is being discussed gorier truths are coming out of the closet much to the chagrin of the Hindu bashing “seculars”. After being thoroughly exposed they are as of now on back foot but soon they will resort to their time tested strategy and will play the victim (communal) card. So we should not be surprised when in few days the news all over India will be about: Minorities are being attacked. Churches are being desecrated. Intolerance is rising. And the award wapsi brigades are returning their leftover awards.

But will they again succeed? Seems unlikely because the people of this country cannot be fooled again and again.

By Purushottam Kumar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darmashkian

THIS is real intolerance, Can someone tag the Congress supporters on this forum? 

Man calls up Congress minister about power cuts, booked for criminal intimidation, breach of peace! | Zee News

Mangalore: He is a small trader in Sullia near Mangalore of Karnataka. He was fed up with frequent power cuts.* He decided to inform the state's power minister about the power woes. And, now he has been booked for criminal intimidation, intentional insult to provoke breach of peace and deterring public servants from doing their duty!*

Sai Giridhar Rai, a small time trader, has been booked in a criminal case after he rang up Karnataka Power Minister DK Shivakumar to complain about irregular supply of electricity, according to a report in CNN-IBN. Karnataka is currently a Congress-ruled state.

Karnataka Power Minister DK Shivakumar received the cast last Sunday. *Reportedly, the minister started abusing him and eventually the conversation led to a heated argument.*

Following the call, the Congress minister* DK Shivakumar ordered the local power department to lodge a criminal case against Rai. *

*The local police has booked a case of criminal intimidation, intentional insult to provoke breach of peace, and deterring public servants from doing their duty against Sai Giridhar Rai.
*
However, DK Shivakumar says that Rai had abused him and that's why he informed the police. But, Rai claims that Shivakumar had abused him.

@Zebra @vayuputhra

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704649736154804225

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

9 current and former India Today TV journalists indicted in UP Assembly on Muzaffarnagar riots sting operation - Janta Ka Reporter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> i know. only you can prove she is innocent. i am all ears


So if you are so sure about her involvement, please go ahead and get her convicted, else please excuse me your rhetoric.


----------



## The_Showstopper

kadamba-warrior said:


> So, you think GK Pillai is lying? What kind of proof were you looking for, anyway?
> 
> Is it your words against those of a former National Security Adviser? Alright!
> 
> I don't mean to question your loyalties (nor do I have any right), but I am curious to know why you would support her even when multiple security/intelligence agencies of your own country have red-flagged her and and those thugs based across the border have openly praised her (including David Headley who swore on oath about her complicity)?
> 
> Is your distrust of your own intelligence/security establishment so strong that you are ready to discredit the words of a former NSA and those of several other senior investigating officers or you just hate to admit what is so obvious by now?


I am not sure if he is lying or not but all these individuals want to have a pie of "acche din" so I would rather believe in the court of law. I already posted links in one of the thread where NIA clearly stated that they never claimed that Ishrat was a terrorist(That particular post was a reply to @IndoCarib). You can draw your conclusions based on anything you like but I would only go by what the court has to say.


----------



## noksss

*Ishrat Jahan Case targeting the Father* 

Was tortured, told to sign on Ishrat affidavit, claims former bureaucrat - Times of India

*ED going after his son kartick Chidamabram*

Aircel-Maxis scam: Raids by IT-ED reveal Karti Chidambaram amassed huge wealth, built massive empire overseas | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

*Swamy going after the Italian Mafia *

Looks like the government has started the pay back .But i want a very very aggressive posture by the goverment on exposing the congress

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> So if you are so sure about her involvement, *please go ahead and get her convicted*, else please excuse me your rhetoric.


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


>


Ok my bad, prove that she was a terrorist in the court of law..


----------



## skyisthelimit

Rain Man said:


> Aircel-Maxis scam: Raids by IT-ED reveal Karti Chidambaram amassed huge wealth, built massive empire overseas | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



Indian people need to wear their thinking hats and now IMAGINE.... how much money all CONgrass top leaders must be having? How much they have literally looted India...

And even after looting us.. they were not happy..

They end up spoiling Intelligence units with their bad intentions to get rid of their competition.

I hope Chidu, Kapil, Dogvijay and all rot n burn in HELL with Maino-Gandhi family.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Juggernautjatt said:


> Saw women being molested, say truckers
> ‘Saw women dragged out of cars at Murthal’ - Times of India
> strange even a women is prefering to remain silent on this shameful incident.
> .


Atrocious!

This is another version of the same story.
FIR filed, but Haryana Police suspect this Murthal rape case result of family dispute | The Indian Express
I find the story a little weird.


----------



## dray

A person rented his house. The tenant used to feed the street dogs daily. But tenant's intentions were not very honest. He started selling things that belonged to the house, such as its doors, windows, etc. Finally when he started selling the bricks of the house, the landlord could not tolerate and went to the court, won the case and got the tenant out of the house.

Now the landlord rented again the house in dilapidated condition to a new tenant who started repairing the house installing windows, doors, etc. The dogs started coming again to the house in the hope that the new tenant just like old one would also feed them.
But it did not happen, the new tenant did not feed the dogs and the dogs started barking at the new tenant all the time.

House: India
Landlord: The Indian public
First Tenant: Congress Party
Second Tenant: BJP
Dogs: Indian Media


From whatsapp

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704748156169355264











@JanjaWeed @magudi @Jason bourne @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704748156169355264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JanjaWeed @magudi @Jason bourne @Star Wars


@ranjeet did you listen to Mahesh Jethmalani today? He has kundli of this Satish Verma guy. This guy has a pretty checkered past as a police officer. He was even accused of smuggling RDX when he was DIG of Kutch. He was the perfect man for Congressis to do their dirty tricks! Wait & watch...if Congressis think this is it, then they are badly mistaken. In coming days we are going to be in for a treat...there's going to be few more explosions (my chiriya said so )

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abingdonboy

skyisthelimit said:


> Indian people need to wear their thinking hats and now IMAGINE.... how much money all CONgrass top leaders must be having? How much they have literally looted India...


It always comes to my mind why not many seem to ask how exactly did Sonia Gandhi (and the family) become billionaires?






How rich is Sonia Gandhi? Find out here : Highlights, News - India Today

This is a women with zero interests outside of poltics, the ONE thing she had done in her life is marry into a poltical dynasty. So where exactly has this enourmous wealth come from? There is only one logical answer and why there isn't public outcry about all of this I really don't understand this. To put it another way, earning "just" an MP's (basic) salary it would take her more than* 2500 years* to accumlate this wealth (and consider the MP's salary's were recently tripled to RS50,000 from RS15,000 so under the old pay scheme it would have been almost 10,000 years!).

These criminal need to be exposed for the parasites they are and have every aspect of their lives scrutinised and reclaimed by the rightful owners (the people of India) to the extent that their fortune is gone.


@PARIKRAMA @Levina @anant_s @ranjeet @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @SpArK @MilSpec @Parul @Koovie @Star Wars @arp2041 @magudi @noksss @skyisthelimit

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Sky lord

Abingdonboy said:


> It always comes to my mind why not many seem to ask how exactly did Sonia Gandhi (and the family) become billionaires?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How rich is Sonia Gandhi? Find out here : Highlights, News - India Today
> 
> This is a women with zero interests outside of poltics, the ONE thing she had done in her life is marry into a poltical dynasty. So where exactly has this enourmous wealth come from? There is only one logical answer and why there isn't public outcry about all of this I really don't understand this. To put it another way, earning "just" an MP's (basic) salary it would take her more than* 2500 years* to accumlate this wealth (and consider the MP's salary's were recently tripled to RS50,000 from RS15,000 so under the old pay scheme it would have been almost 10,000 years!).
> 
> These criminal need to be exposed for the parasites they are and have every aspect of their lives scrutinised and reclaimed by the rightful owners (the people of India) to the extent that their fortune is gone.
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Levina @anant_s @ranjeet @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @SpArK @MilSpec @Parul @Koovie @Star Wars @arp2041 @magudi @noksss @skyisthelimit


The figure of $2 billion was given by Huffington Post, who retracted it within days. 
Two weeks later Arianna Huffington was in India having been given permission to start Huffington Post in India - I think Buzz feed also belongs to the same group. 
So now we know why and how Soniaji's wealth is never questioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DesiGuy1403

The_Showstopper said:


> Ok my bad, prove that she was a terrorist in the court of law..



Sir, she is already proven to be a terrorist in the court of law.

What is being discussed in the court is whether it was fake encounter or not.

Think logically, your IB has declared her as terrorist. No court would ever question it.

Bigger question NOW is how compromised Congress is?
They have many leader who address a terrorist as Hafiz Sahib. There are former RAW officers stating that many Congress leaders are heavily compromised and are working for LET.
And it does make sense considering how effectively Mumbai attacks were by a few terrorists!

Looking at the twists and turns, it looks like the govt is preparing ground work to really take some of the traitorous politicians to task.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> It always comes to my mind why not many seem to ask how exactly did Sonia Gandhi (and the family) become billionaires?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How rich is Sonia Gandhi? Find out here : Highlights, News - India Today
> 
> This is a women with zero interests outside of poltics, the ONE thing she had done in her life is marry into a poltical dynasty. So where exactly has this enourmous wealth come from? There is only one logical answer and why there isn't public outcry about all of this I really don't understand this. To put it another way, earning "just" an MP's (basic) salary it would take her more than* 2500 years* to accumlate this wealth (and consider the MP's salary's were recently tripled to RS50,000 from RS15,000 so under the old pay scheme it would have been almost 10,000 years!).
> 
> These criminal need to be exposed for the parasites they are and have every aspect of their lives scrutinised and reclaimed by the rightful owners (the people of India) to the extent that their fortune is gone.
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Levina @anant_s @ranjeet @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @SpArK @MilSpec @Parul @Koovie @Star Wars @arp2041 @magudi @noksss @skyisthelimit


Ahem
I'm waiting for Swamy to prove this(one of their many source of income)...
Rahul Gandhi was caught in US with drugs in 2001, Vajpayee got him released: Swamy | Zee News


Do you think he uses it too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Abingdonboy said:


> It always comes to my mind why not many seem to ask how exactly did Sonia Gandhi (and the family) become billionaires?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How rich is Sonia Gandhi? Find out here : Highlights, News - India Today
> 
> This is a women with zero interests outside of poltics, the ONE thing she had done in her life is marry into a poltical dynasty. So where exactly has this enourmous wealth come from? There is only one logical answer and why there isn't public outcry about all of this I really don't understand this. To put it another way, earning "just" an MP's (basic) salary it would take her more than* 2500 years* to accumlate this wealth (and consider the MP's salary's were recently tripled to RS50,000 from RS15,000 so under the old pay scheme it would have been almost 10,000 years!).
> 
> These criminal need to be exposed for the parasites they are and have every aspect of their lives scrutinised and reclaimed by the rightful owners (the people of India) to the extent that their fortune is gone.
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Levina @anant_s @ranjeet @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @SpArK @MilSpec @Parul @Koovie @Star Wars @arp2041 @magudi @noksss @skyisthelimit



Are you surprised? Gandhi family is a bigger looter than the British atleast the British has done some good Infra to India . Rajiv Gandhi's name is published in a foreign magazine as a accused in Bofors scandal that haven't stopped the congress from naming airports, Roads and lots of government scheme's in his name and projecting him as a hero . Will you see such a irony anywhere in the world ? the main reason for all this is congress have created a ecosystem of Media, Intellectuals, CBI, Intelligence community , NGO's , and to some extent in Judiciary through which it has got away with all the wrong doings . Also we are taught in schools about how great Nehru,Gandhi is without mentioning anything about real heroes like Bose and many other freedom fighters with such a grand setup do you think people will start questioning anything about the Gandhi family ?.Now with social media getting popular and people getting educated they have started questioning the congress and you saw the result in 2014 . But they wont let the power go that's why they are unleashing the most loyal dogs (Indian Media,Intellectuals ) against the government to create a fake intolerant scenario and all sort of nonsense to make sure negative news stays in the peoples mind. But the good news for us is we have Rahul Gandhi leading the congress from front so we can be assured that they wont become powerful again for a very very long time to come

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> @ranjeet did you listen to Mahesh Jethmalani today? He has kundli of this Satish Verma guy. This guy has a pretty checkered past as a police officer. He was even accused of smuggling RDX when he was DIG of Kutch. He was the perfect man for Congressis to do their dirty tricks! Wait & watch...if Congressis think this is it, then they are badly mistaken. In coming days we are going to be in for a treat...there's going to be few more explosions (my chiriya said so )


Yeah he explained it thoroughly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

The way things are going, 2016 is going to be one of the worst year for Indian politics......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

On Ishrat Jehan Case, Modi Government Waves Judicial Probe At Chidambaram

*A comment in the Article:*

*This is the lowest level of politics any political party or person can play in any democratic country..!

To fix political opponent illegally, world's largest democratic country's HM file false & misleading affidavit in HC and indirectly support terrorist organization...! Now due to this misleading affidavit, HC order for SIT and than SIT too try to manufacturing evidence..! This leads to wrong arrest of State Police Officers who spent their 7 years in jail for just doing their job for country..! Imagine kind of pain - mentally as well as physically suffered by their family and for police officer who has to spent life in jail... Shameless Congress.... Anti-National Congress .....
SC should take sumo-moto action and filed cased against HM & SIT Head. They should be punished in such a way that tomorrow no political person dare to change such affidavit and honest officers suffer due to it.....
SC should set example for future by punishing Chidambaram & SIT Head*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

JanjaWeed said:


> In coming days we are going to be in for a treat...there's going to be few more explosions (my chiriya said so )



Your Chiriya? 



nair said:


> The way things are going, 2016 is going to be one of the worst year for Indian politics......



If few Congees get shafted, it could turn out to be the best year for Indian politics sir


----------



## ranjeet

documentary worth watching on ishrat jahan.

The explosive untold truth of the Ishrat Jahan encounter killing which all channels refused to screen in 2014, now vindicated in 2016 February after explosive revelations by former NSA Narayanan and Home Secy. GK Pillai and Special ops Intelligence Bureau director Rajendra Kumar.
Features NSA Doval, Tavleen Singh, RSN Singh and Dr Gautam Sen in explosive exclusive interviews for this film.
Please share widely.
Docudrama from April 2014.






Do check out this tweet thread for more details.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704758490917502976
@JanjaWeed @Levina @Abingdonboy @magudi @Darmashkian @Jason bourne @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> documentary worth watching on ishrat jahan.
> 
> The explosive untold truth of the Ishrat Jahan encounter killing which all channels refused to screen in 2014, now vindicated in 2016 February after explosive revelations by former NSA Narayanan and Home Secy. GK Pillai and Special ops Intelligence Bureau director Rajendra Kumar.
> Features NSA Doval, Tavleen Singh, RSN Singh and Dr Gautam Sen in explosive exclusive interviews for this film.
> Please share widely.
> Docudrama from April 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do check out this tweet thread for more details.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704758490917502976
> @JanjaWeed @Levina @Abingdonboy @magudi @Darmashkian @Jason bourne @nair



Thanks!!!
I have been wanting to read/watch more about Ishrat Jahan, because I was one of those completely mislead by the media.

PS: 
The video it seems has audio related issues, had to find a different to link.


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> Thanks!!!
> I have been wanting to read/watch more about Ishrat Jahan, because I was one of those completely mislead by the media.
> 
> PS:
> The video it seems has audio related issues, had to find a different to link.


Audio is working fine at my end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Levina said:


> , because I was one of those completely mislead by the media.
> 
> .


Mission successful! @Levina is a sanghi now after years of brainwashing here @ PDF!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Audio is working fine at my end.


Oh!
I tried playing it on my iPhone, but it didn't work.


JanjaWeed said:


> Mission successful! @Levina is a sanghi now after years of brainwashing here @ PDF!


All thanks to the constant brainwashing by @Star Wars & @Dem!god

I was a centre leftist when I joined this forum 2 years back, and now I'm a centre rightist. 

Btw @Star Wars is banned from this thread. Poor soul!!! 



JanjaWeed said:


> explosions (my chiriya said so )


 @DesiGuy1403 he meant TWITTER.  


Or was it you angry bird ??? @Pumba

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Levina said:


> Oh!
> I tried playing it on my iPhone, but it didn't work.
> All thanks to the constant brainwashing by @Star Wars & @Dem!god
> 
> I was a centre leftist when I joined this forum 2 years back, and now I'm a centre rightist.
> 
> Btw @Star Wars is banned from this thread. Poor soul!!!
> 
> @DesiGuy1403 he meant TWITTER.
> 
> 
> Or was it you angry bird ??? @Pumba


my tweeps!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> my tweeps!


I had guessed it. But I thot most of ur followers were PDFites. 

Choro!!! 

I just hope the corrupt politicians are exposed soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Levina said:


> I had guessed it. But I thot most of ur followers were PDFites.
> 
> Choro!!!
> 
> I just hope the corrupt politicians are exposed soon.


chupre... i have non - PDF followers too... & a verified one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

nair said:


> The way things are going, 2016 is going to be one of the worst year for Indian politics......



I wonder- was It worse when Chindu, Jairam, Shinde and their cronies were on rampage holding top posts in GoI- making deals with LeT and others- or Is it worse that some of their deeds are now coming out in open- Or are we ready for the reality check on the kind of people we have been sending to the top posts of this country- are even strong enough to face the truth and that too all of It-



Levina said:


> I was a centre leftist when I joined this forum 2 years back, and now I'm a centre rightist.



Please read Mitrokhin files leaks on India- If you have not read already-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> chupre... i have non - PDF followers too... & a verified one!


Mahatma.K.Gandhi???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Levina said:


> Mahatma.K.Gandhi???


NOOO.. You are not looking properly.. are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Mitrokhin files leaks on India- If you have not read already-


Thank you!!!  



JanjaWeed said:


> NOOO.. You are not looking properly.. are you?


75 cartoons!!!
Phew. I am not even trying it. 


Chalo no more off topics. 

Ciao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> I wonder- was It worse when Chindu, Jairam, Shinde and their cronies were on rampage holding top posts in GoI- making deals with LeT and others- or Is it worse that some of their deeds are now coming out in open- Or are we ready for the reality check on the kind of people we have been sending to the top posts of this country- are even strong enough to face the truth and that too all of It-



It depends on which part of the political spectrum you support, for a neutral guy like me, I look at the good and bad of each party, and good and bad of each politician........ I have not seen a perfect politician yet.....But to be honest, i had greater expectation from PC, (though i am aware of the way he won election) but......


----------



## JanjaWeed

Levina said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 75 cartoons!!!
> Phew. I am not even trying it.
> 
> 
> Chalo no more off topics.
> 
> Ciao


@Levina thinks you lot are cartoons!  @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Found this on Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> Found this on Twitter.


arre baapre.. yeh baap bete lungi pehnke puri dunya ko topi pehna rahe hai!


----------



## The_Showstopper

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Sir, she is already proven to be a terrorist in the court of law.


Source please?


----------



## Parul

JanjaWeed said:


> arre baapre.. yeh baap bete lungi pehnke puri dunya ko topi pehna rahe hai!



After All P Chidu was the most Honest Home & Finance Minister of United Public Looters Association - UPA I & II. 

Aircel-Maxis scam: Raids by IT-ED reveal Karti Chidambaram amassed huge wealth, built massive empire overseas | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

It's pitty that Indian Judiciary can't do anything against such Honest Politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Ishrat Jahan case trial stuck for two years in Ahmedabad civil court | The Indian Express

The SC on Tuesday agreed to hear a plea seeking *quashing of criminal prosecution, suspension and other actions taken against Gujarat cops *in the 2004 alleged fake encounter killing of Ishrat Jahan, in view of the recent testimony of jailed Pakistani-American terrorist David Headley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul




----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> @ranjeet did you listen to Mahesh Jethmalani today? He has kundli of this Satish Verma guy. This guy has a pretty checkered past as a police officer. He was even accused of smuggling RDX when he was DIG of Kutch. He was the perfect man for Congressis to do their dirty tricks! Wait & watch...if Congressis think this is it, then they are badly mistaken. In coming days we are going to be in for a treat...there's going to be few more explosions (my chiriya said so )



Bhai what we are seeing is mere sparkles now but if it is used as bargain chip with CONgrass, then it will backfire BJP later in 2019 or so. If Modi/BJP does not end up putting at least some of CONgressi netas, then public confidence on him will also go down. 

We need explosions where CONgressis are caught put behind bar, only then it will increase Modi's image, which had got a bit of hurting in 2015.

I hope you comment meant the same, mere highlighting n media will not serve purpose.



Abingdonboy said:


> It always comes to my mind why not many seem to ask how exactly did Sonia Gandhi (and the family) become billionaires?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How rich is Sonia Gandhi? Find out here : Highlights, News - India Today
> 
> This is a women with zero interests outside of poltics, the ONE thing she had done in her life is marry into a poltical dynasty. So where exactly has this enourmous wealth come from? There is only one logical answer and why there isn't public outcry about all of this I really don't understand this. To put it another way, earning "just" an MP's (basic) salary it would take her more than* 2500 years* to accumlate this wealth (and consider the MP's salary's were recently tripled to RS50,000 from RS15,000 so under the old pay scheme it would have been almost 10,000 years!).
> 
> These criminal need to be exposed for the parasites they are and have every aspect of their lives scrutinised and reclaimed by the rightful owners (the people of India) to the extent that their fortune is gone.
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Levina @anant_s @ranjeet @Echo_419 @JanjaWeed @SpArK @MilSpec @Parul @Koovie @Star Wars @arp2041 @magudi @noksss @skyisthelimit



Sometime back there was also news that this woman in 1980s, personally arranged charter planes from India to Italy. Some rare statues and artifacts were sent by her. Today he sister runs a big shop in Italy of Indian artifacts. 

We need a law, where every politician has to make all his earnings available online. *The income sources also need to be shown*. I don't know if Modiji has any such intent.

It is very surprising that someone had filed RTI against PGV, She denied giving any information saying, it is detrimental to my own security (so much for so called public servant family). This was related to the plots she n her husband bought in Haryana.



Levina said:


> Ahem
> I'm waiting for Swamy to prove this(one of their many source of income)...
> Rahul Gandhi was caught in US with drugs in 2001, Vajpayee got him released: Swamy | Zee News
> 
> 
> Do you think he uses it too?



Yes this story whole India knows, magar kya hua? BJP unfortunately never capitalizes on such news.

They should have spread this news like a WILD FIRE in DRY FOREST..... Indian Janta Dalits/Pichadaa/Farmers and Muslims should be made to know how their PRINCE is.... the FIRE didn't happen and today the same chu-tiya is calling names and using bad language against BJP.

They missed the opportunity of CHARACTER ASSASSINATION. Dousing FIRE is never a solution, you have to kill it when the sparks start. If they would have done that in 2001, 2004 might have given ABV another chance.

BJP is sitting with legs crossed, cannot do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Tensions flare up over derogatory Facebook post, mob attacks police station | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Parul said:


> Tensions flare up over derogatory Facebook post, mob attacks police station | The Indian Express



I don't even have to open the link to guess what happened and whose involved
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*‘How much does he know – when will he know’*

The Congress Vice-President, Shri Rahul Gandhi, has claimed that the Prime Minister hardly consults his senior Ministers. If Shri Rahul Gandhi is to be believed, then Smt. Sushma Swaraj is not consulted on the Pakistan policy, Shri Rajnath Singh was unware of the Nagaland accord and, presumably, I am unware of the Budget proposals.

As one evolves from a young to a middle-aged one, we certainly expect a certain level of maturity. The more I hear Shri Rahul Gandhi, the more I start wondering “how much does he know – when will he know”.

The Prime Minister should be the natural leader of the party and the Government. In the NDA it is so. The UPA was quite different. The Prime Minister is to lead by example. The present Prime Minister not only works hard and involves himself in the functioning of the various departments of the government, but inspires his team to work harder than we would have normally. Each one of us, whether the External Affairs Minister, Home Minister or myself, are responsible for each important decision taken by each of one departments. We do not by-pass the Prime Minister who is always available for consultation and guidance. After hearing Shri Rahul Gandhi, I think India has made the right choice between the Prime Minister who leads the Government and a Prime Minister who is merely implementing decisions taken elsewhere.

Shri Rahul Gandhi’s views are shaped by the environment of a political party which has evolved into a ‘crowd around a family’. The UPA model of governance was that if a person outside the family is the Prime Minister, he should be reduced to being a figure-head. Given a choice between a ‘hands-on’ Prime Minister or a ‘nominal’ head, I would unhesitatingly choose the former.

Arun Jaitley - ‘How much does he know – when will he know’... | Facebook

Would take another seven life times for any of the current BJP spokies to have put this more eruditely

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP Lawmaker Heard Abusing Modi Government, Says 'No Regrets'

If you people decide to gherao (surround) the home minister's house...Delhi has a huge Muslim population...If you decide to do it then I can assure you that the government will not even dare to look at your children," Mr Khan is heard saying.

*Though the lawmaker has confirmed the comments attributed to him, AAP has questioned the authenticity of the video. "Why should we ask Amanatullah to explain? What is the proof that his voice is not doctored?" questioned the party's Ashutosh.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> I don't even have to open the link to guess what happened and whose involved
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *‘How much does he know – when will he know’*
> 
> The Congress Vice-President, Shri Rahul Gandhi, has claimed that the Prime Minister hardly consults his senior Ministers. If Shri Rahul Gandhi is to be believed, then Smt. Sushma Swaraj is not consulted on the Pakistan policy, Shri Rajnath Singh was unware of the Nagaland accord and, presumably, I am unware of the Budget proposals.
> 
> As one evolves from a young to a middle-aged one, we certainly expect a certain level of maturity. The more I hear Shri Rahul Gandhi, the more I start wondering “how much does he know – when will he know”.
> 
> The Prime Minister should be the natural leader of the party and the Government. In the NDA it is so. The UPA was quite different. The Prime Minister is to lead by example. The present Prime Minister not only works hard and involves himself in the functioning of the various departments of the government, but inspires his team to work harder than we would have normally. Each one of us, whether the External Affairs Minister, Home Minister or myself, are responsible for each important decision taken by each of one departments. We do not by-pass the Prime Minister who is always available for consultation and guidance. After hearing Shri Rahul Gandhi, I think India has made the right choice between the Prime Minister who leads the Government and a Prime Minister who is merely implementing decisions taken elsewhere.
> 
> Shri Rahul Gandhi’s views are shaped by the environment of a political party which has evolved into a ‘crowd around a family’. The UPA model of governance was that if a person outside the family is the Prime Minister, he should be reduced to being a figure-head. Given a choice between a ‘hands-on’ Prime Minister or a ‘nominal’ head, I would unhesitatingly choose the former.
> 
> Arun Jaitley - ‘How much does he know – when will he know’... | Facebook
> 
> Would take another seven life times for any of the current BJP spokies to have put this more eruditely



That is the reason why he is indispensable for Modiji, no matter how much we dislike or call him fixer or mirchiseth (as on twitter).

He has good relations with everyone and he can be used to neutralize somethings on right time.



IndoCarib said:


> AAP Lawmaker Heard Abusing Modi Government, Says 'No Regrets'
> 
> If you people decide to gherao (surround) the home minister's house...Delhi has a huge Muslim population...If you decide to do it then I can assure you that the government will not even dare to look at your children," Mr Khan is heard saying.
> 
> *Though the lawmaker has confirmed the comments attributed to him, AAP has questioned the authenticity of the video. "Why should we ask Amanatullah to explain? What is the proof that his voice is not doctored?" questioned the party's Ashutosh.*



No point in talking about Aap boss. Their own leader has no control on his diarrhea filled mouth, how do we expect low rung leaders to behave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> I don't even have to open the link to guess what happened and whose involved
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *‘How much does he know – when will he know’*
> 
> The Congress Vice-President, Shri Rahul Gandhi, has claimed that the Prime Minister hardly consults his senior Ministers. If Shri Rahul Gandhi is to be believed, then Smt. Sushma Swaraj is not consulted on the Pakistan policy, Shri Rajnath Singh was unware of the Nagaland accord and, presumably, I am unware of the Budget proposals.
> 
> As one evolves from a young to a middle-aged one, we certainly expect a certain level of maturity. The more I hear Shri Rahul Gandhi, the more I start wondering “how much does he know – when will he know”.
> 
> The Prime Minister should be the natural leader of the party and the Government. In the NDA it is so. The UPA was quite different. The Prime Minister is to lead by example. The present Prime Minister not only works hard and involves himself in the functioning of the various departments of the government, but inspires his team to work harder than we would have normally. Each one of us, whether the External Affairs Minister, Home Minister or myself, are responsible for each important decision taken by each of one departments. We do not by-pass the Prime Minister who is always available for consultation and guidance. After hearing Shri Rahul Gandhi, I think India has made the right choice between the Prime Minister who leads the Government and a Prime Minister who is merely implementing decisions taken elsewhere.
> 
> Shri Rahul Gandhi’s views are shaped by the environment of a political party which has evolved into a ‘crowd around a family’. The UPA model of governance was that if a person outside the family is the Prime Minister, he should be reduced to being a figure-head. Given a choice between a ‘hands-on’ Prime Minister or a ‘nominal’ head, I would unhesitatingly choose the former.
> 
> Arun Jaitley - ‘How much does he know – when will he know’... | Facebook
> 
> Would take another seven life times for any of the current BJP spokies to have put this more eruditely



I miss Irani on debates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IN-2030

ROFL  Pappu surpassed all comedian in India  epic Make in INDIA-ITALY creation h ye to




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1749899285243327

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## utraash

Parul said:


> Tensions flare up over derogatory Facebook post, mob attacks police station | The Indian Express


Green folks akka secular kom at its best.... 
Hell, no riots by Saffron terrorists over "Mahisasur martyrdom" ( Too much for tolerance)..... 
Didi is determined to make "Go Green" successful in Bengal ( Too much for seeecccuuuularism)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

IN-2030 said:


> ROFL  Pappu surpassed all comedian in India  epic Make in INDIA-ITALY creation h ye to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1749899285243327


This guy is a laugh riot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

nair said:


> It depends on which part of the political spectrum you support, for a neutral guy like me, I look at the good and bad of each party, and good and bad of each politician........ I have not seen a perfect politician yet.....But to be honest, i had greater expectation from PC, (though i am aware of the way he won election) but......



The situation here is similar 

"but..............."-

And then I used to question why Kashmirs in the valley haven't been integrated to mainstream even after 60 years- I thought something was wrong with them- now I realize something is wrong with us- with us electing people like Chindu and Co(Sonia and party)- who have been using crony methods to murder the voice of people and democracy- even going to the extent of supporting/taking support from/of terrorists-

I knew this for a long time- But the way things are coming out- I wish they hadn't- He was our HM- CBI was our trusted investigation agency- NIA has been very good at terror related investigation too- 10 years ago If some one had said trust the state police I would laugh and make fun of him- I think people will laugh and make fun of IB, CBI, NIA and Home Ministry after this revelation- the damage is grave and I doubt these institutions can repair them ever-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Levina said:


> This guy is a laugh riot.



Checked his childhood pics.

Looks retard back then as well

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704953893076086784

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jason bourne

, MHA forms committee for return and rehabilitation of exiled Kashmiri Pandits. J&K Government received order today. MHA forms committee for return and... - PMO India : Report Card | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Guess whose speaking

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SUDIP

magudi said:


> Guess whose speaking



one and only one!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IN-2030

magudi said:


> Guess whose speaking


thats Namo....
that scene when he said "aur kuch to manoranjan bhi karate hain" LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Kerala model devolpment

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi did not have a pleasant Thursday morning. 

*First PM Narendra Modi hinted that he has an inferiority complex.* 

*Then, he attempted to put the Gandhi scion in his place by quoting his father Rajiv Gandhi, twice, on the need for decorum in Parliament, then his grandmother Indira Gandhi about nationalism, and then his great-grandfather Jawaharlal Nehru about the need for cooperation to keep Parliament moving*.

All of this without mentioning Rahul Gandhi once. 

Was the PM smarting from Rahul's blistering attack against him in Parliament on Wednesday?

"Narendra Modi is a powerful man... I know you (ministers) are afraid of him. But even then you should speak up a bit," Rahul had said.

*So here's PM Modi today in the Lok Sabha: "There are some people who do not become wise with age." Could he have been referring to 45-year-old Rahul?*

And here he is again: "Some MPs have an inferiority complex and that is why the House is stalled." 

*PM Modi then decided to give Parliament, particularly the opposition and even more specifically the Congress, some lessons on how to conduct oneself in Parliament.

However, he did so by quoting various Gandhi family Prime Ministers, actually, all three of them.

"Debate will be more fruitful if procedure is followed ... these are not my words, this was said by former PM Rajiv Gandhi," Modi said.*

Then again, talking about the Congress ridiculing the 'Make in India' programme, PM Modi said: "*Why are we mocking things like 'Make in India'? This is for the nation." He added that if there are shortcomings in the programme they should be discussed.*

Guess whom he quoted to drive home this point about nationalism?
Yes, Indira Gandhi.

*"During an event in IP (Indraprastha) College in 1974, Indira Gandhiji said that we shouldn't portray our nation as weak," Modi said.*

Modi also took on the Congress criticism that the Modi government was not helping the poor.

*"No one will deny that if the Congress would have helped the poor in 60 years, the poor wouldn't still be facing trouble. Some people are concerned about how we are doing things they could not do in the last 60 years," he said.*

Modi then referred to India's first Prime Minister Nehru and his speeches in Parliament about cooperation and urged the opposition to help the government pass crucial legislations, including the Goods and Services Tax (GST) bill.

"Some things...some things, they are your bequest, yours," Modi said.

In Rahul vs Modi, Round 2 to the Prime Minister - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Marxist said:


> Kerala model devolpment




seriously!!!
Who ever the builder is and who ever the govt inspector is, they must be awarded asap....

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## micky

Opening Statement: I want to share my thoughts, not as the PM but as someone who has entered Parliament for the first time: PM in the Lok Sabha






Rahul Gandhi after Modi speech in Parliament.






Condition of Barkha, Rajdeep, Sagarika n Co.. after Modi speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @BeingReva's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705235818949038080

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

In January, 2010 SQR Ilyas, father of Umar Khalid, organized a public meeting to demand "lift of ban on SIMI"

Lift ban from SIMI: Muslim leaders demand Govt. | TwoCircles.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## magudi

What Sonia, Rahul thought of PM Modi's power punches in Parliament: Watch in 10 videos - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arbit

Jason bourne said:


> , MHA forms committee for return and rehabilitation of exiled Kashmiri Pandits. J&K Government received order today. MHA forms committee for return and... - PMO India : Report Card | Facebook



About fucken time




Jason bourne said:


> Check out @BeingReva's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705235818949038080



rofl! saw surjenwala face. He didn't know what hit him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Ishrat Jehan: 'Brilliant Op' But 'Fake Encounter,' Says Investigator Satish Verma

NDTV trying hard to prove otherwise. The straw that Congress wanted to clutch is here


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Ishrat Jehan: 'Brilliant Op' But 'Fake Encounter,' Says Investigator Satish Verma
> 
> NDTV trying hard to prove otherwise. The straw that Congress wanted to clutch is here



Satish Verma, Ishrat case lead investigator had blamed Parliament and 26/11 attack on Indian govt - Oneindia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

magudi said:


> Satish Verma, Ishrat case lead investigator had blamed Parliament and 26/11 attack on Indian govt - Oneindia


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


>



Time for him to talk more often and not remain MUTE.
Time to give some interviews in MEDIA especially local channels or local newspapers.

Bypass NDTV and IE and its likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Out Of Jail, Kanhaiya Kumar Attacks PM Modi In Speech On JNU Campus

Now this is dissent. Seems to have learnt what dissent is after breathing 'jail ki hawa'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Out Of Jail, Kanhaiya Kumar Attacks PM Modi In Speech On JNU Campus
> 
> Now this is dissent. Seems to have learnt what dissent is after breathing 'jail ki hawa'


apni bil mai chuha bhi sher ban jata hai!.. dint he piss in his pants when lawyers laid into him..?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> apni bil mai chuha bhi sher ban jata hai!.. dint he piss in his pants when lawyers laid into him..?


 
He did. Now JNUturds are celebrating their 'victory' over the govt. I am not sure though if Khalid and the other guy will have the same fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> He did. Now JNUturds are celebrating their 'victory' over the govt. I am not sure though if Khalid and the other guy will have the same fate.


Kanhiya ne unki basuri baja di.


----------



## skyisthelimit

How True.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705448425932763136

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

skyisthelimit said:


> How True.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705448425932763136



Absolutely true.

A lot of us had high hopes on Kejriwal. Personally I thought he would make a great leader and probably fit person to be PM after Modi.
sadly for us all he has turned into the worst kind of politician.
Pappu, well, he never was interested and he does not have a chance.

Just listening to Modi's speech yesterday and comparing it what others dish out, I can't help but feel little sad that there are no one to counter Modi...

I am a Modi supporter and even I think there has to be genuine opposition to him for purpose of checks and balances.
All I see right now is a bunch of jokers throwing crap around hoping something sticks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


>


Damn...how good is he in calculated sarcasm! Just blew those on the other side of the aisle like a bunch of dry leaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


>



@mooppan its your MP KC Venugopal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Deputy chairman PJ Kurien (congress) adjourned Rajya Sabha after D Raja (CPI)signalled him during Smriti Irani's reply on JNU row.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Now that Congress will have less than 60 seats soon enough, would it be possible to change the speaker in RS?


----------



## anant_s

Sunil Gavaskar: My son is the biggest looser.
Amitabh Bachchan: No mine is.
Vijay Mallya: Have you met my son?
Jitendra: Have you heard about mine?
Sonia: Guys please.....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## noksss

*Facebook comments :*

*A)* NDTV reporter to Leonardo DiCaprio at the Oscars:
What do you think about the rising intolerance in India?

Leo: F**k you! I'm NOT returning this award.


*B)* Look at the positives from this whole drama and media hype..

1) All universities will hoist tiranga.
2) No commie org would ever again dare Yakub or Afzal days in universities.
3) No more insult to Durga _smile emoticon_

...
‪#‎SwacchBharat‬ happening.. one university at a time!

*C)* Just seeing the nautanki of Kanhaiya in JNU on NDTV. He has all the right ingredients in his nautanki to become another Kejri baba in a few years and start a Jholachaapiyon ka party


*
D) "The average yearly spending for development of railways during 10 years of UPA was Rs 9,291 crore and it was Rs 32,597 crore in our two years," the PM said, during his reply on President's Address in Lok Sabha.

Slamming UPA, Modi said, "How much new rail lines were laid? During UPA-I, the average was 1477 km... It improved slightly during UPA-II to 1520 km and during NDA it is 2290 km." He said the resources were same as under UPA, but the NDA had shown how to get things mov...ing at a fast speed.

Suresh Prabhu gets pat on the back from PM Modi
*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Levina

noksss said:


> ust seeing the nautanki of Kanhaiya in JNU on NDTV. He has all the right ingredients in his nautanki to become another Kejri baba in a few years and start a Jholachaapiyon ka party


Exactly my thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705608900335120384 




noksss said:


> Just seeing the nautanki of Kanhaiya in JNU on NDTV. He has all the right ingredients in his nautanki to become another Kejri baba in a few years and start a Jholachaapiyon ka party



He is already being called a great youth leader, "revolutionary", CPI twitter handles were calling him "Our Comrade"  dont know why that just sounds funny. Wont be surprised if NDTV retards give him some youth Indian of the year award or something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...s-Nalini-Chidambaram/articleshow/51250828.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

ET Chidambaram not alone in Ishrat Jahan conspiracy: Ravi Shankar Prasad - http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-ravi-shankar-prasad/articleshow/51251768.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ainst-rahul/story-t2r59nRJh7EU0I0pQi7FjN.html


----------



## Immortan.Joe

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Now that Congress will have less than 60 seats soon enough, would it be possible to change the speaker in RS?




Sadly, NO.

In order to remove Deputy Chairmen of Rajya Sabha from his post, you need to impeach him, making removal all but impossible as you need to show cause for such a resolution, give Deputy Chairman 14 days to defend himself, and then need absolute majority (not present and voting) to impeach him.He is going to stay till end of his term.

BJP has three options:

1. Open up S#x-Scandle case that he is involved in and pray that he is indicted by lower courts thus making him ineligible to fight election. This option is not an optimum one.

2.Get its own man elected as Vice-President in next election. See, P.J. Kurien is only Deputy Chairman of Rajya Sabha (No 2 Presiding officer) and presides in its proceeding when chairman (Vice President) is not present in Rajya Sabha (which is like always). If Vice-President is a BJP's man, he could preside over Rajya Sabha whenever any crucial bill comes up in Rajya Sabha.

3. A risky move is to bring impeachment resolution against Kurien. In those 14 days that Deputy Chairman has to defend himself, he could not preside or vote in Rajya Sabha. So let's say a bill like GST which has enough numbers need to be passed, but is not being passed as Kurien adjourns Rajya Sabha as soon as he get a chance. In this case if he forced to stop presiding for even a small time, that bill would pass (no 3 presiding officer is always from opposition ie BJP).

This third option has two risks.

(a) In order for this trickery to work, BJP would need support of 2/3 majority of Rajya Sabha, else it is useless.
(b) During the time he is not allowed to preside or vote, Vice President ,who happens to be a congress lackey, may decide to preside over all proceedings of Rajya Sabha, thus negating this move of BJP.


For all practical purpose, Country is stuck with Congi stooge until next VP election.


----------



## Marxist

Immortan.Joe said:


> Sadly, NO.
> 
> In order to remove Deputy Chairmen of Rajya Sabha from his post, you need to impeach him, making removal all but impossible as you need to show cause for such a resolution, give Deputy Chairman 14 days to defend himself, and then need absolute majority (not present and voting) to impeach him.He is going to stay till end of his term.
> 
> BJP has three options:
> 
> 1. Open up S#x-Scandle case that he is involved in and pray that he is indicted by lower courts thus making him ineligible to fight election. This option is not an optimum one.
> 
> 2.Get its own man elected as Vice-President in next election. See, P.J. Kurien is only Deputy Chairman of Rajya Sabha (No 2 Presiding officer) and presides in its proceeding when chairman (Vice President) is not present in Rajya Sabha (which is like always). If Vice-President is a BJP's man, he could preside over Rajya Sabha whenever any crucial bill comes up in Rajya Sabha.
> 
> 3. A risky move is to bring impeachment resolution against Kurien. In those 14 days that Deputy Chairman has to defend himself, he could not preside or vote in Rajya Sabha. So let's say a bill like GST which has enough numbers need to be passed, but is not being passed as Kurien adjourns Rajya Sabha as soon as he get a chance. In this case if he forced to stop presiding for even a small time, that bill would pass (no 3 presiding officer is always from opposition ie BJP).
> 
> This third option has two risks.
> 
> (a) In order for this trickery to work, BJP would need support of 2/3 majority of Rajya Sabha, else it is useless.
> (b) During the time he is not allowed to preside or vote, Vice President ,who happens to be a congress lackey, may decide to preside over all proceedings of Rajya Sabha, thus negating this move of BJP.
> 
> 
> For all practical purpose, Country is stuck with Congi stooge until next VP election.



His lawyer in that Rape case was Arun jaitely ,and alibi witness was a Hindu caste leader from kerala,so I doubt BjP will use that issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/y...haiya-this-is-the-glory-of-india-2656460.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

NDTV is covering Kanhaiya Kumar like ESPN covers football world cup final !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Immortan.Joe

IndoCarib said:


> NDTV is covering Kanhaiya Kumar like ESPN covers football world cup final !




What about others?

People who take their opinion from NDTV already hate BJP+, so NDTV's propaganda does not make any difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

^^^
Others not so much. I hope and wish Kumar gets interviewed by Arnab Goswami !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> NDTV is covering Kanhaiya Kumar like ESPN covers football world cup final !



It was even worse than this when I opened the page this morning..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> @mooppan its your MP KC Venugopal


nemmathu eekuri theepaarumallo??...kazhinja vattathe pole Nadar Christian votukalude aekeekaranam undayaal prashanamilla...neyyattinkarayillum aruvikarayillum aa prathibhaasam prakadamaayathaanu...vikhadichaal rajettan paattum paadi vennikodi paarikkum..khangressinte sthanaardhiyaayittu t p sreenivaasam nikkumennu kettu..angane vannaal haindava votukalum bhinikaam....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> It was even worse than this when I opened the page this morning..
> View attachment 296512



Rahul failed, Kejriwal failed, now Kannayya's turn.
These scum bags will keep coming out again and again.



IndoCarib said:


> NDTV is covering Kanhaiya Kumar like ESPN covers football world cup final !



The way NaMo kicked hard under belt to these guys, they are frustrated and latching up even to terrorists.

Yechury and Karat are JNU products. They could never win an election.
Kannayya is of the same category.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> nemmathu eekuri theepaarumallo??...kazhinja vattathe pole Nadar Christian votukalude aekeekaranam undayaal prashanamilla...neyyattinkarayillum aruvikarayillum aa prathibhaasam prakadamaayathaanu...vikhadichaal rajettan paattum paadi vennikodi paarikkum..khangressinte sthanaardhiyaayittu t p sreenivaasam nikkumennu kettu..angane vannaal haindava votukalum bhinikaam....



Many Nadar christians are un happy with current reservation structure ,The reservation protest today was part of that ,So not just Nemom there will be impact in Kovalam and many other seats in TVM ...

Christian -muslim votukkal ekadesham equalayi split avanulla Sadytha aanu ullathu ,Agine anegil Congressinte podi polum election kazhyumbol undakilla

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Dalit love of Communists. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705785176672985089

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Whichever shameless media scavengers like Bdutt and others + CONgrass and anyone else who thinks Kanhaiyya incident will hurt BJP....are having orgasms in their own dreams.

The rise of this guy (if it happens) will put RG + Kejriwal down.

It will give life to dead CPI and CPM in Kerala and Bengal...Iska matlab, CONgrass loses any leftover leverage in Kerala and Bengal too.
1 teer se 2 nishan

Mamta loses confidence of people, mamta loses seats, panicks mamta to some extent. Mamta comes to NDA for HELP in one or other way, because CPI breathes air and fire in Bengal means problem for Mamta.

This Kanhaiya can sell dreams to communist brainwashed people, not to normal like us.

My own opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Levina said:


> View attachment 296536


Nice.. i like it if this is true! Pappu's pappi & jappi will come to haunt him in Kerala & WB, if this is true!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> Pappu's pappi & jappi will come to haunt him in Kerala & WB, if this is true!


Lol
That whooshed over my head.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Levina said:


> Lol
> That whooshed over my head.


Pappu was one of the first politicians to flirt with Kanaiyah & his cronies at JNU. If this susu Kumar decides to campaign for CPM in Kerala, who are in direct fight with Congress, Pappu will find himself in an awkward situation! If Kannaiyah goes with CPM, so will Rohit Vemula's ghost. Pappu will be stranded in the middle twiddling his thumb!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705771584439656449


----------



## magudi

Tweeted from official account of Congitards but deleted later when they realized NDA2 data is from just last 2 years :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> Kumar decides to campaign for CPM in Kerala, who are in direct fight with Congress, Pappu will find himself in an awkward situation!


Gotcha!
Congress can not afford any more embarrassments.
Afaik, in Kerala no party has ever won 2 elections back to back so Most prolly CPI(M) will win the election, but might not get a clear majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/05/opinion/free-speech-ends-where-sedition-begins.html?ref=world&_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Many Nadar christians are un happy with current reservation structure ,The reservation protest today was part of that ,So not just Nemom there will be impact in Kovalam and many other seats in TVM ...
> 
> Christian -muslim votukkal ekadesham equalayi split avanulla Sadytha aanu ullathu ,Agine anegil Congressinte podi polum election kazhyumbol undakilla


so you mean Nadar Christians are going to vote against khangress this time??.. This is what i wanted..It will block the splitting and division of votes..a complete polarization towards LDF will reduce the winning chance of BJP in TVPM district...


----------



## Immortan.Joe

Parul said:


>




How is this Kanhiya story playing out among neutral voters?

I do not watch TV, nor read general newspaper (only read business newspaper) as I simply could not withstand transparent crassness their coverage has degraded to since election of this government.

NDTV crowd already hates Modi, so there their propaganda would not have any effect on ground.

Zee TV crowd is already a BJP voter, so their propaganda too would not change anything.

What about rest of Hindi media? Local Newpaper like Dainik Jagran, Amar Ujala et al.


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> so you mean Nadar Christians are going to vote against khangress this time??.. This is what i wanted..It will block the splitting and division of votes..a complete polarization towards LDF will reduce the winning chance of BJP in TVPM district...



No there will be division in Nadar votes ,presently SIUC nadars have the Nadar reservation other churches want to extent that reservation for Nadars under them and they feel Chandi betrayed them ( http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nation/politics/290216/chandy-cheated-us-mar-cleemis.html ) there are around 200000 nadars with them ...so they will vote against congis adding to that Christian Nadars under VSDP floatted a new party (with some wired name) ,So expect a 2 or 3 way split in christian Nadar votes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Immortan.Joe

Has anyone posted this NEWS yet?

*"BJP finalizes tie up with AGP".* (Sorry could not post links due to number of posts and days limitation)

Look's like Congress's goose is cooked in Assam. Now BJP has support of both AGP and Bodo outfits.

@magudi @Darmashkian @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Immortan.Joe said:


> Has anyone posted this NEWS yet?
> 
> *"BJP finalizes tie up with AGP".* (Sorry could not post links due to number of posts and days limitation)
> 
> Look's like Congress's goose is cooked in Assam. Now BJP has support of both AGP and Bodo outfits.



Look at the common agenda of all these 3 parties.
It's more than Congress whose goose is cooked.

Now with BJP at centre and state, guess whose goose is also cooked in Assam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Unfortunately We have to share video of Korean Media Agency, because Indian Media has no time to discuss and compare Economical condition of Nations. Please Do Watch this Video.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=986220401424606





The Korean agency is saying india is growing becuase

1) Modi is ensuring 3D Democracy,Demography,Demand
2) The Anti-corruption drive and Ease of doing business has improved the FDI
3) Central goverment is super-motivated on development of Infrastructure by Spending 11 billion USD this fiscal year on roads and other infra along with planning a 137 Billion USD for Railways

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> No there will be division in Nadar votes ,presently SIUC nadars have the Nadar reservation other churches want to extent that reservation for Nadars under them and they feel Chandi betrayed them ( Chandy ‘cheated’ us: Mar Cleemis ) there are around 200000 nadars with them ...so they will vote against congis adding to that Christian Nadars under VSDP floatted a new party (with some wired name) ,So expect a 2 or 3 way split in christian Nadar votes



Bishop cleemes is Syrian,not Nadar Christian and he is the head of ancient Syro malankara church,which is predominantly Syrian Christians,though they have sizeable Nadar Christian members even Tamil ones(a shame for us,i can't understand why they are accepting Tamils) in Trivandrum and Kanyakumari...But i don't think they are that much stronger..Most Nadar Christians are under Latin or CSI rite and some under Pentecost Lutheran,Anglican etc etc..
IndiaTv survey is out...
CPM+ - 89
Congress+ - 49
BJP - 1
Others-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mooppan said:


> Bishop cleemes is Syrian,not Nadar Christian and he is the head of ancient Syro malankara church,which is predominantly Syrian Christians,though they have sizeable Nadar Christian members even Tamil ones(a shame for us,i can't understand why they are accepting Tamils) in Trivandrum and Kanyakumari...But i don't think they are that much stronger..Most Nadar Christians are under Latin or CSI rite and some under Pentecost Lutheran,Anglican etc etc..
> IndiaTv survey is out...
> CPM+ - 89
> Congress+ - 49
> BJP - 1
> Others-1



Well, BJP is not expected to win anyway.
It's a long game that they have to play. So for BJP vote share is important.


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Immortan.Joe

mooppan said:


> so you mean Nadar Christians are going to vote against khangress this time??.. This is what i wanted..It will block the splitting and division of votes..a complete polarization towards LDF will reduce the winning chance of BJP in TVPM district...




Could BJP polarize anything in Kerala?

You people must be scared witless if BJP could do this in a state where it has zero seats, and even most optimistic surveys give it around five seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Immortan.Joe said:


> Could BJP polarize anything in Kerala?
> 
> You people must be scared witless if BJP could do this in a state where it has zero seats, and even most optimistic surveys give it around five seats.



BJP is going to have lot of fun these elections. It is not in power anywhere and is expected to win only in Assam.

In WB and Kerala, Congress and Left will be wordless to explain how they are in alliance in WB and against each other in Kerala.

May be Left and Congees should hug in Kerala as well and fight together against EVIL BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Immortan.Joe

DesiGuy1403 said:


> BJP is going to have lot of fun these elections. It is not in power anywhere and is expected to win only in Assam.
> 
> In WB and Kerala, Congress and Left will be wordless to explain how they are in alliance in WB and against each other in Kerala.
> 
> May be Left and Congees should hug in Kerala as well and fight together against EVIL BJP




But the problem with these kind of political alliances is that while your alliance may win, you would be worst off individually ans would concede whole of opposition space to your enemy; thus these alliances only materialize when all alliance partners are threatened with political annihilation, like how both Lalu and Nitish were in last Bihar election; and it is the constant bickering in Bihar which is exposing pitfalls of this kind of alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Bishop cleemes is Syrian,not Nadar Christian and he is the head of ancient Syro malankara church,which is predominantly Syrian Christians,though they have sizeable Nadar Christian members even Tamil ones(a shame for us,i can't understand why they are accepting Tamils) in Trivandrum and Kanyakumari...But i don't think they are that much stronger..Most Nadar Christians are under Latin or CSI rite and some under Pentecost Lutheran,Anglican etc etc..
> IndiaTv survey is out...
> CPM+ - 89
> Congress+ - 49
> BJP - 1
> Others-1



I didnt say he is a Nadar ,He was talking for Nadars under his rite ...Stronger in some pockets ,Saw lot of people in their protest march yesterday (which turned violent) ,Any way I am expecting a split in Christian nadar votes

Saw that yestarday ,but i was confused with the "others" any idea Who is this others ?


----------



## Levina

Found this on Twitter..

#VeryTolerantBarkha

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Roybot

Which Political Parties Are Associated With The Most Violence? Here's What I Found | Rohit Ticku

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul

Kinda True:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

#Respect. This women could have taken free money from the GoAP. But refused to do so.

I salute you ammagaru. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706111832079994880








Roybot said:


> Which Political Parties Are Associated With The Most Violence? Here's What I Found | Rohit Ticku


I feel the figures are wrong. The Commies bar should be much higher(atleast 1500+)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## skyisthelimit

Darmashkian said:


> #Respect. This women could have taken free money from the GoAP. But refused to do so.
> 
> I salute you ammagaru.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706111832079994880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the figures are wrong. The Commies bar should be much higher(atleast 1500+)




Aur humare student leaders aise hain ki woh aarakshan aur higher stipends ke liye and god knows what azadi mangte hain, studying at age of 29, 35 n so on on our tax donation.

That is the difference which people like Kanhaiya / Vemula never understand. They have always milked the system one or other way. They only know how to milk system, if they don't get, then for them govt is ...what they are doing now.

No offence intended to anyone here, please wear your thinking hats and ponder for a moment on whats wrong in our system and why do we have this problem, instead of lambasting me (or lambasting Modi for your problems in last 2 yrs, whilst forgetting 60 yrs problems) with some introverted comments. I am myself a product of backward class, my father did not have sufficient money to pay for my diploma and engineering or MBA either. I know how they barely managed it.

BTW,

I know how Anupam Kher killed Surjewala in his speech today. I loved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

Watch this video guys.... Trust me you will thank me after watching the priceless expressions on Barkha, Surjewala and gang.....

Awsome speech that too at the den of communists and pseudo seculars- in Kolkata Telegraph event 

@Roybot @ranjeet @magudi @Marxist @Levina @Parul

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DesiGuy1403

10 terrorists have entered Gujarat: Pakistan's NSA - Times of India

Request these terrorists to visit Pappu, Kejru, Kanhayya, Nitishwa & presstitute homes.
Please let these "patriots" of India host you, you would be surprised how glad they would be to have you in their homes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

View from ‘Dawn’: Remembering the time when JNU mourned more for Bhutto than Mao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

]


Tridibans said:


> Watch this video guys.... Trust me you will thank me after watching the priceless expressions on Barkha, Surjewala and gang.....
> 
> Awsome speech that too at the den of communists and pseudo seculars- in Kolkata Telegraph event
> 
> @Roybot @ranjeet @magudi @Marxist @Levina @Parul



lmao at Barkhas face, and Suhel Seth was loving it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Tridibans said:


> Watch this video guys.... Trust me you will thank me after watching the priceless expressions on Barkha, Surjewala and gang.....
> 
> Awsome speech that too at the den of communists and pseudo seculars- in Kolkata Telegraph event
> 
> @Roybot @ranjeet @magudi @Marxist @Levina @Parul


This speech deserved a thread
and here it is

Anupam Kher’s speech at The Telegraph National Debate 2016

ROFL at his joke on Rahul Gandhi.
I have never seen Barkha Dutt being so tolerant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Levina said:


> Found this on Twitter..
> 
> #VeryTolerantBarkha
> 
> View attachment 296618



The more i hear about this lady be it boot licking for Congress or Endangering our Army men's life in Kargil and her TRP hungry journalism in Mumbai attack and repeating the same again in Phatankot I am sorry this is what i think

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Trend Alert 
#BJP4Assam from 11.30 am today. Please wait for his broadcast message. Thanks.


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> I didnt say he is a Nadar ,He was talking for Nadars under his rite ...Stronger in some pockets ,Saw lot of people in their protest march yesterday (which turned violent) ,Any way I am expecting a split in Christian nadar votes
> 
> Saw that yestarday ,but i was confused with the "others" any idea Who is this others ?


lets see...
Khangressis are repeating the very same blunder again and again..They have given Thiruvambadi seat(which has 40% Christians) to Muslim league again..Anyway CPM has agreed to field a church backed Christian candidate against Muslim league in Thiruvambadi...This may be the very first seat in Kerala election history where Muslims and Christians fighting each other..
Kummanam uncle to contest from Ettumanoor???good selection..
others??..ethra aalochittum orethum pidiyum kittunnilla..nammale koodaathe naalaamathoru kallano??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Watch this video guys.... Trust me you will thank me after watching the priceless expressions on Barkha, Surjewala and gang.....
> 
> Awsome speech that too at the den of communists and pseudo seculars- in Kolkata Telegraph event
> 
> @Roybot @ranjeet @magudi @Marxist @Levina @Parul


That expression of Kajol when Anupam Kher mentioned about Pappu, was priceless. Just goes to show silent majority in Bollywood is not Aamir Khan or Sharukh Khan types..but Kajol, Raveena & Anupam Kher!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> lets see...
> Khangressis are repeating the very same blunder again and again..They have given Thiruvambadi seat(which has 40% Christians) to Muslim league again..Anyway CPM has agreed to field a church backed Christian candidate against Muslim league in Thiruvambadi...This may be the very first seat in Kerala election history where Muslims and Christians fighting each other..
> Kummanam uncle to contest from Ettumanoor???good selection..
> others??..ethra aalochittum orethum pidiyum kittunnilla..nammale koodaathe naalaamathoru kallano??



If you remember Pinarayi Vijayan Called Thamaraserri bishop "Nikrishta jeevi(loathsome pest)",Now seeking their support ,CPI(M) leaders think Keralites have short term memory....they are sucessful in attracting some Muslim votes through Beef fest ,Supporting Anti nationals like Yakkub memon to JNU protesters ,and placed themselves as the Saviors of Muslims form BjP and now christian votes by Making arrangements with the Bishops ...So far good work ,but elections are still 2 months away and never under estimate Chandi

Lot of confusion regarding candidates ,but BjP started its work in ground level

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Marxist said:


> Lot of confusion regarding candidates ,but BjP started its work in ground level



It would be great if BJP increases it's vote share, it would do wonders for their long term strategy.
If they in the process win few seats, nothing like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

DesiGuy1403 said:


> It would be great if BJP increases it's vote share, it would do wonders for their long term strategy.
> If they in the process win few seats, nothing like it



The biggest problem bjp facing now are every one wants to contest and alliance partners like BDJS ,and Kerala congress are demanding some important seats...
Vote share will definitely increase for example A seat in My district BJP got around 8K votes in 2011 polls which was better than last time ,in 2014 LS poll vote increased to 15K and in 2015 local body election Vote increased to 27K+ ,there is good chance of further increase but the problem is BJP need more than 45k+ votes to win in that constituency which is unlikely ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Ouch ..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darmashkian

How UPA funded NDTV

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706160294377209856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706162308230291456Source-
NDTV--Targeted by the BJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706038737570902017


mooppan said:


> ethra aalochittum orethum pidiyum kittunnilla..nammale koodaathe naalaamathoru kallano??


Onnu explain cheydu tarooo?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Kanhaiya was Aware of 'Anti-India' Event: JNU Registrar -The New Indian Express

NEW DELHI: Jawaharlal Nehru University Student Union president Kanhaiya Kumar, who was released on bail, was reportedly aware that the members of the Democratic Students Union (DSU) were going to organise the ‘anti-national’ event on the campus.

University registrar Bupinder Zutshi, diposing before the high-power enquiry committee constituted by Vice-Chancellor Jagadesh Kumar, has said that Kumar was against the authorities’ decision to cancel the ‘anti-India’ programme. “At around 16:42 hours (on February 9), I got a call from the mobile number 9********7. The caller said, ‘Sir, I am Kanhaiya Kumar speaking, why did you withdraw the permission for the cultural event as the organisers are the same who have got requisite permission for organising the event?’”

The registrar’s deposition, accessed by The Sunday Standard, indicates that the student union president was aware of the ‘anti-national event’ beforehand. Zutshi further stated that he told Kumar that he had not given any permission to organise any event. “It is the DSW who gives permission. So I handed the mobile to DSW and asked him to talk to students,” said Zutshi.

Before the interrogators, Kumar had said that he was in his room till 5 pm and was not aware of any such ‘anti-national’ activities on the campus. The interrogation report of Kumar states that he only came to know about the event through some of his friends sitting outside the Brahmaputra Hostel at around 5 pm when he woke up and went outside to have snacks and tea.

Contrary to it, Zutshi told the enquiry committee, “I had called a meeting of JNSU in my office at 3 pm on February 9 to discuss the route for the new bus acquired by JNU for disabled students. Mr Kumar and Mr Rama Naga reached first. Around 3 pm and we had a discussion on the bus route. After 10 minutes, Mr Saurav Sharma (ABVP member and JNSU joint secretary) also came.We all discussed the bus route for 10 minutes.”

Zutshi said Sharma told him that he wanted to talk about some serious issues which were about to happen on the campus. Both Kumar and Naga were sitting there. “Sharma showed me a pamphlet regarding the ‘cultural event’ on ‘judicial killing of Afzal Guru’ and said some of the students are organising this event today (February 9, 2016) at 5 pm at Sabarmati Dhaba,” Zutshi told the committee.

The registrar showed Kumar and Naga the pamphlet and asked whether they were organising the event. “Kumar said that a group of DSU students whose name was given at the end of the pamphlet were organising the event,” the registrar said in a two-page note to the enquiry committee.

The final report of the committee is likely to be submitted to the probing agency by next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Kanhaiya was Aware of 'Anti-India' Event: JNU Registrar -The New Indian Express
> 
> NEW DELHI: Jawaharlal Nehru University Student Union president Kanhaiya Kumar, who was released on bail, was reportedly aware that the members of the Democratic Students Union (DSU) were going to organise the ‘anti-national’ event on the campus.
> 
> University registrar Bupinder Zutshi, diposing before the high-power enquiry committee constituted by Vice-Chancellor Jagadesh Kumar, has said that Kumar was against the authorities’ decision to cancel the ‘anti-India’ programme. “At around 16:42 hours (on February 9), I got a call from the mobile number 9********7. The caller said, ‘Sir, I am Kanhaiya Kumar speaking, why did you withdraw the permission for the cultural event as the organisers are the same who have got requisite permission for organising the event?’”
> 
> The registrar’s deposition, accessed by The Sunday Standard, indicates that the student union president was aware of the ‘anti-national event’ beforehand. Zutshi further stated that he told Kumar that he had not given any permission to organise any event. “It is the DSW who gives permission. So I handed the mobile to DSW and asked him to talk to students,” said Zutshi.
> 
> Before the interrogators, Kumar had said that he was in his room till 5 pm and was not aware of any such ‘anti-national’ activities on the campus. The interrogation report of Kumar states that he only came to know about the event through some of his friends sitting outside the Brahmaputra Hostel at around 5 pm when he woke up and went outside to have snacks and tea.
> 
> Contrary to it, Zutshi told the enquiry committee, “I had called a meeting of JNSU in my office at 3 pm on February 9 to discuss the route for the new bus acquired by JNU for disabled students. Mr Kumar and Mr Rama Naga reached first. Around 3 pm and we had a discussion on the bus route. After 10 minutes, Mr Saurav Sharma (ABVP member and JNSU joint secretary) also came.We all discussed the bus route for 10 minutes.”
> 
> Zutshi said Sharma told him that he wanted to talk about some serious issues which were about to happen on the campus. Both Kumar and Naga were sitting there. “Sharma showed me a pamphlet regarding the ‘cultural event’ on ‘judicial killing of Afzal Guru’ and said some of the students are organising this event today (February 9, 2016) at 5 pm at Sabarmati Dhaba,” Zutshi told the committee.
> 
> The registrar showed Kumar and Naga the pamphlet and asked whether they were organising the event. “Kumar said that a group of DSU students whose name was given at the end of the pamphlet were organising the event,” the registrar said in a two-page note to the enquiry committee.
> 
> The final report of the committee is likely to be submitted to the probing agency by next week.



I honestly dont trust the New Indian express.

Kuchh bhi chhapte hain ye log.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Were anti-India sloganeers on JNU campus IB men, disguised as protesters? - Janta Ka Reporter


----------



## Levina

Oye @ranjeet 
What's happening??? 

CBSE asks schools to urge students to download 'Narendra Modi mobile app'


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> Oye @ranjeet
> What's happening???
> 
> CBSE asks schools to urge students to download 'Narendra Modi mobile app'



All School Heads are requested to encourage their students, teachers and parents to download the App, and share their experiences on how to overcome the stress of taking examinations," the CBSE notification said.


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706405205949153280


Levina said:


> Oye @ranjeet
> What's happening???
> 
> CBSE asks schools to urge students to download 'Narendra Modi mobile app'



I would still accept instead of having gungans of RG and his sister in CBSE books, who have zero contribution towards nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> share their experiences on how to overcome the stress of taking examinations," the CBSE notification said.


Oh come on!
They could have shared their experience on CBSE's website too.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Levina said:


> Oh come on!
> They could have shared their experience on CBSE's website too.



Could have should have sounds easier than done.

Otherwise mitthoo would have been alive today


----------



## Levina

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Otherwise mitthoo would have been alive today


My parrot died because it was too cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Levina said:


> My parrot did not die because of should have and could have.


Yiu "should have" kept him in a warm room hence you "could have" saved his life.

See bechara Mitthoo isi chakkar me chal basa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Robinhood Pandey said:


> See bechara Mitthoo isi chakkar me chal basa


Guilt tripping me? Are you???
Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mooppan

Levina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706038737570902017
> 
> Onnu explain cheydu tarooo?


kazhinja diwasam varaan pokunna Kerala niyamasabha thiranjeduppinodu anubhadhichu IndiaTV purathu vitta survey prakaaram Keralathill aakeyulla 140 niyojaka mandalamkalill 89 ennam LDFnum(onnaamathd kallan) 49 UDFnum(randaamathe kallan) 1 BJPum(moonamathe kallan) 1 annyarum (naallaamathe kallan) nedumennu pravachikkuka undaayi..athill '"annyar(others,nalaamathe kallan) ennu udheshichathu aare kurichaanenu njangal ethra aalochittum pidikittunnilla,athaanu udheshichathu..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

mooppan said:


> athill '"annyar(others,nalaamathe kallan) ennu udheshichathu aare kurichaanenu njangal ethra aalochittum pidikittunnilla,athaanu udheshichathu


AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> Oh come on!
> They could have shared their experience on CBSE's website too.


they are requested not being forced.


----------



## Parul

Well said sister

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

Doval guy overrated?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Doval guy overrated?



I am yet to see a concentrated effort against the commies or the congressis, so yes he is overrated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Parul said:


>


Btw many bhakts are staunch supporter of PVN Rao.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Darmashkian

Where are the Commies on this forum. Where is that socialist commie loving Gadaffi Fanboy!!
I will take Hindu fanatics of the Bajrang Dal anyday over degenerated b@st@rds like the above.
What Kind of Human being...., What kind of Human feeds an innocent mother rice drenched with the blood of her own children!!

Commies aren't Human. They are Rakshasas,degenerated Mlechhas,Asuras!!

Am glad you are no longer one of them @Marxist

My blood is boiling with anger!!

& is this the "intellectual discourse" which a particular poster on the forum(whose ID I forgot) claimed made the Commies better than the "anti-national" Sanghis?

@mooppan @nair @Marxist @Rain Man



Echo_419 said:


> I am yet to see a concentrated effort against the commies or the congressis, so yes he is overrated


Or perhaps his primary concern is national security & dealing with China,Pakistan & the so. Add to that his opinion on Foreign affairs & internal affairs too is required.

A concentrated effort will happen. When there are too many enemies/problems, you should deal give disproportionate attention to some of them as & when the time demands & also to get rid of them one by one..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nair

They still does it- their kannur Dt Secy I under arrest for a political murder.... their fight with RSS is something to note- 

For me the worst was killing a school teacher (while teaching) infront of his students - search Kt jayakrishnan master for more info... RSS also does the same thing, killing CPM cadres and leaders 





Darmashkian said:


> Where are the Commies on this forum. Where is that socialist commie loving Gadaffi Fanboy!!
> I will take Hindu fanatics of the Bajrang Dal anyday over degenerated b@st@rds like the above.
> What Kind of Human being...., What kind of Human feeds an innocent mother rice drenched with the blood of her own children!!
> 
> Commies aren't Human. They are Rakshasas,degenerated Mlechhas,Asuras!!
> 
> Am glad you are no longer one of them @Marxist
> 
> My blood is boiling with anger!!
> 
> & is this the "intellectual discourse" which a particular Bengali on the forum claimed made the Commies better than the "anti-national" Sanghis?
> 
> @mooppan @nair @Marxist @Rain Man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Darmashkian said:


> Where are the Commies on this forum. Where is that socialist commie loving Gadaffi Fanboy!!
> I will take Hindu fanatics of the Bajrang Dal anyday over degenerated b@st@rds like the above.
> What Kind of Human being...., What kind of Human feeds an innocent mother rice drenched with the blood of her own children!!
> 
> Commies aren't Human. They are Rakshasas,degenerated Mlechhas,Asuras!!
> 
> Am glad you are no longer one of them @Marxist
> 
> My blood is boiling with anger!!
> 
> & is this the "intellectual discourse" which a particular poster on the forum(whose ID I forgot) claimed made the Commies better than the "anti-national" Sanghis?
> 
> @mooppan @nair @Marxist @Rain Man
> 
> 
> Or perhaps his primary concern is national security & dealing with China,Pakistan & the so. Add to that his opinion on Foreign affairs & internal affairs too is required.
> 
> A concentrated effort will happen. When there are too many enemies/problems, you should deal give disproportionate attention to some of them as & when the time demands & also to get rid of them one by one..



The Internal security challenge is a bigger threat than Pakistan or China


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> they are requested not being forced.


Still sounds funny.


----------



## Darmashkian

Echo_419 said:


> The Internal security challenge is a bigger threat than Pakistan or China


I know the Jaichind within is much worse & dangerous than Hannibal at the Gates

TO deal with it, u first have to recognize such a Jaichand exists.

Most Indians dont know that such a threat even exists. What's going on in JNU has gone on for decades,only now has it come out.

& if the GOI tries to crack down on such people now all of a sudden.. Then all will come & say Freedom of Speech is under danger/Emergency is returning & our people will believe it just like Lalu came to power in Bihar
& u know how terrible the BJP is at PR. Add to that the Lutyens Establishment gang which gets along well regardless of party.

Things take time, we have to bring out more & more proof & evidence & weaken the enemy's hold over India,think tanks-(national & foreign)& all such bodies;
Slowly slowly proof is coming out-JNU,Ishrat etc of how anti-national these people are. As time moves on, more cases will come out.

Don;t forget Congress still controls a lot in this nation. Just one more term out of power at Centre & all major states could potentially destroy them.

& I believe they are working on this too  just not at the speed we would like them too

@nair I know of that case, they killed a teacher in front of his students.

I know RSS cadre kill CPM cadre in return(Which they should to prove a point & for their survival, But which I will still speak against,condemn & against which the police should act & punish the perpetartors).But do they kill them in front of their children or force their parents to drink their blood after killing them??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706542846304612352




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=983164505052361





Courtesy The Frustrated Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> Still sounds funny.


yes it does.



Darmashkian said:


> I know the Jaichind within is much worse & dangerous than Hannibal at the Gates
> 
> TO deal with it, u first have to recognize such a Jaichand exists.
> 
> Most Indians dont know that such a threat even exists. What's going on in JNU has gone on for decades,only now has it come out.
> 
> & if the GOI tries to crack down on such people now all of a sudden.. Then all will come & say Freedom of Speech is under danger/Emergency is returning & our people will believe it just like Lalu came to power in Bihar
> & u know how terrible the BJP is at PR. Add to that the Lutyens Establishment gang which gets along well regardless of party.
> 
> Things take time, we have to bring out more & more proof & evidence & weaken the enemy's hold over India,think tanks-(national & foreign)& all such bodies;
> Slowly slowly proof is coming out-JNU,Ishrat etc of how anti-national these people are. As time moves on, more cases will come out.
> 
> Don;t forget Congress still controls a lot in this nation. Just one more term out of power at Centre & all major states could potentially destroy them.
> 
> & I believe they are working on this too  just not at the speed we would like them too
> 
> @nair I know of that case, they killed a teacher in front of his students.
> 
> I know RSS cadre kill CPM cadre in return(Which they should to prove a point & for their survival, But which I will still speak against,condemn & against which the police should act & punish the perpetartors).But do they kill them in front of their children or force their parents to drink their blood after killing them??



read this one ....


----------



## ranjeet

Is this true ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

ranjeet said:


> yes it does.
> 
> 
> 
> read this one ....


I posted it on the previous page. Check yourselves & 'like' the post.

Pinarayi Vijayan is an Ezhava, they are OBCs(lower castes) Not upper castes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/5280029767

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rau

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706366233134780416
fu***king congress
Since when Savarkar become BJP's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> So far good work ,but elections are still 2 months away and never under estimate Chandi


ennaa ee baartha shoodode ante palla nirachu kettolin....
Heard a rumour that P.P.Mukundan is preparing to contest in Nemmam seat against BJP's Rajagopal as an independent candidate with the support of Khangress and N.S.S..Anakku bumber lotto adichallo pahaya..


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> First Manohar Lal Khattar’s police completely rejected even the faintest possibility of gang-rapes in Murthal until high court intervention. Now they are forming SIT. I am sure no one will get justice. Khattar is just planning cover ups.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Nothing to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Kanhaiya Had Objected To Cancellation Of Permission For Afzal Guru Event: JNU Registrar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Inviting you all for a read.. Its a bit long story.. so read at pleasure time

Its a multi part write up

part 1: The Indian Economy 1947 - Present Day, 2016 ---------- Part 1
Its all bout Nehru

part 2: The Indian Economy 1947 - Present Day, 2016 ---------- Part 2
Its all about Indira

@Levina : I had come out with part 2.. and its about Indira Gandhi

Lot of data which you may already know much better.. Would like all of you to have a read.. again saying its a long long thread (both).. 

Would love to hear more and read more from your knowledge on both parts..

Thanks and regards..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

This Is How Rajya Sabha Composition Will Evolve Over 2016 - Swarajya

In a recent article published in Economic Times, a report by Morgan Stanley was quoted to say how by July 2016, BJP may get the required strength in Rajya Sabha to pass the GST bill, and by corollary other bills too which are pending upper house approval for the last nine months or so.

We had touched upon this subject in our earlier analysis of Congress party fortunes in 2016. Congress had 68 members in October in the upper house with 12 nominated members presumably supporting as well. Since then, the Rajya Sabha composition has started evolving in favor of National Democratic Alliance (NDA) starting last October.

In October, Congress lost the Puducherry seat to AIADMK, with the ruling Congress (NR) faction which usually supports NDA, working alongside AIADMK for the election. This brought down the Congress member count from 68 to 67. In November, two nominated members HK Dua and Ashok S Ganguly completed their terms, bringing down the nominated members from 12 to 10. No new nominations have happened as of now and these seats will presumably get filled later in March when other nominated members retire. So Congress support as of now stands at 77 seats.

The Election Commission has announced the schedule for polls on 13 seats to be held on 21 March. Additionally, five nominated members – Mani Shankar Aiyar, Bhalchandra Mungekar, Javed Akhtar, B Jayashree, and Mrinal Miri will retire from their term on 21 March. Thus, there will be 20 seats in play this month – 13 via elections and seven via nominations. While the polls will actually benefit Congress, given the quirkiness of out of step Assembly and Rajya Sabha cycles in some states, overall NDA will get a leg up. Currently, NDA has 60 MPs in the upper house.

*21 March Seat Change Position*

Assam has two seats, which will go for Rajya Sabha polls just ahead of the Assembly election. 64 first choice votes are required to wrest a seat from Congress in this poll, but the recently allied parties – Bhartiya Janta Party (BJP), Bodoland People’s Front (BDF), and Asom Gana Parishad (AGP) will only have 26 votes between them. So Congress will retain both seats or may even give one to All India United Democratic Front (AIUDF) as a goodwill gesture ahead of a potential election alliance.

Himachal Pradesh has a sitting BJP MP and Congress will gain this seat from the BJP with only one seat in play. However, there is a possibility that Congress uses this sure seat to get its senior leader Anand Sharma back to the upper house. He is scheduled to retire from his Rajasthan seat in May, and this is the safest passage from him. We will know later this week as the last date to file nominations for 21 March elections is 11 March. For now, we should assume a net gain for Congress.

Kerala will have three seats going to poll in an Assam type situation. Currently CPM holds two of these while Congress holds one. With 48 first choice votes required for each seat, both Congress and the Left Front – a CPM candidate – will win one seat comfortably. The third seat will go to Congress as neither faction will have the full quota for the first choice votes. So Congress will gain one seat from CPM.

Nagaland has one seat going in the polls which will be retained by Naga People’s Front (NPF). The seat fell vacant due to the death of sitting MP last year. Tripura is also polling this month for one seat with CPM being the incumbent. CPM will retain this seat.

Punjab has five seats in the polls from two different biennial election cycles. One cycle has 3 seats, one each for BJP (Avinash Rai Khanna), Congress (Ashwani Kumar), and Shiromani Akali Dal (SAD) (Sukhdev Singh Dhindsa). The other cycle has two seats, one each held by Congress (MS Gill) and SAD (Naresh Gujral). The three seat polling cycle will need 40 first choice votes to win a seat, while the two seat cycle will need 59 first choice votes. Congress has a MLA count in mid 40s, and most likely will end up retaining only one seat in the three seat cycle. SAD should win two comfortably and BJP one. The fifth seat from the two seat cycle will go to NDA as a net gain and will most likely be a gain for SAD.

Summary of March polling cycle is given below, where NDA will gain seven seats, six at the expense of Congress and one at the expense of CPM (net position). On 21 March, Congress supporting strength will go down to 71, while NDA numbers will go up to 67.





*June Polling Cycle*

The next round of Rajya Sabha polls will take place sometime in June 2016. 57 seats will go to polls across 15 states. The schedule for this poll will be announced by the Election Commission sometime in May.

The current seat position for these 15 states is as follows. (Click to enlarge)





We assume that All India Anna Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam (AIADMK) will retain Tamil Nadu. The June numbers will stack up most likely as below. (Click to enlarge)





The net position change will likely be as follows. (Click to enlarge)





BJP will gain three seats at the expense of Congress. The NDA member count will increase to 70, while Congress support count will reduce to 68. Additionally, the net gains in this cycle will accrue to regional parties – Samajwadi Party (SP), Telangana Rashtra Samiti (TRS) and Yuvajana, Shramika, Rythu Congress Party (YSRCP) – which generally tend to be amenable towards national impact legislation.

Another interesting feature of the June cycle will be that several Congress big guns will be up for reelection. These include Jairam Ramesh (AP), Vijaylakshmi Sadho (MP), Oscar Fernandes (Karnataka), Mohsina Kidwai (Chhatisgarh), Anand Sharma (Rajasthan), Vijay Darda (Maharashtra), Satish Sharma (UP), and Ambika Soni (Punjab). Many of them will find it difficult to win from their current states given the electoral math. So, Congress will have an additional headache of not nominating some sitting MPs to ensure all big names get back to the upper house. This may lead to discontent within the party.

*The Big Picture*

Post June 2016, the partywise distribution of Rajya Sabha seats will be as follows:





With BJP adding new allies like PDP and BDF, the overall NDA tally will see some improvement too on key votes.

The alliance wise position will stack up as follows:





Of the others with 76 seats, the government can likely persuade SP (18), AIADMK (13), Trinamool (12), BJD (7), TRS (3), and YSRCP (1) to vote in favor of key legislative bills, giving it 54 additional votes. This will take the potential favorable votes to 128, well over the half-way mark.

For GST passage, a constitutional amendment, the government can only afford to have 81 No votes if it aims to get a two-third vote. So it will have to get 12 votes from the UPA bucket assuming everyone else including the Left parties vote in favor of the bill. Nominated members (3), NCP (4), DMK (4) and SDF (1) should give that option to the government, though of course this is cutting it very close.

As we go into 2017, these numbers will continue to improve decisively for the NDA. All in all, this is indeed good news for the government – if only the Rajya Sabha works!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> Levina : I had come out with part 2.. and its about Indira Gandhi


Thanks!!!

Boss was breathing down my neck today. 
Will read both ur posts tomorrow. 


Found something on FB

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> ennaa ee baartha shoodode ante palla nirachu kettolin....
> Heard a rumour that P.P.Mukundan is preparing to contest in Nemmam seat against BJP's Rajagopal as an independent candidate with the support of Khangress and N.S.S..Anakku bumber lotto adichallo pahaya..



No problem a strong candidate will help in a three cornered fight ,Mukundan was famous for selling Votes to congress so it wont be difficult for him to adjust with congress Christian Nadar group announced their open support for him (naturally it will anger traditional nadar's and nair community) ,He was not in bjp for past few years so it wont affect bjp votes and new voters ,Local NSS karayogams decides their votes pope suku wont be the kingmaker there

Another Good news for you CPM is going to repeat same mistake of 2014 lok sabha polls ,They will support Church backed independents in this poll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaunty

noksss said:


>



Please refrain from politicizing brave soldiers and milking their stories for political mileage. It reflects poorly on you. You could replace Kanhaiya Kumar with any of your BJP leaders in that pic and it wouldn't read any different.


----------



## ranjeet

jaunty said:


> Please refrain from politicizing brave soldiers and milking their stories for political mileage. It reflects poorly on you. You could replace Kanhaiya Kumar with any of your BJP leaders in that pic and it wouldn't read any different.


This soldier was shot by guys Kanhaiya and his friends were supporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> Please refrain from politicizing brave soldiers and milking their stories for political mileage. It reflects poorly on you. You could replace Kanhaiya Kumar with any of your BJP leaders in that pic and it wouldn't read any different.



What's wrong in the pic?. It's simply saying take *" IAF Captain Shailesh despite being in his 20's who fought for the motherland and came back to serve the country as your role model "* not someone who made slogans supporting the terrorist Afzal guru

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> No problem a strong candidate will help in a three cornered fight ,Mukundan was famous for selling Votes to congress so it wont be difficult for him to adjust with congress Christian Nadar group announced their open support for him (naturally it will anger traditional nadar's and nair community) ,He was not in bjp for past few years so it wont affect bjp votes and new voters ,Local NSS karayogams decides their votes pope suku wont be the kingmaker there
> 
> Another Good news for you CPM is going to repeat same mistake of 2014 lok sabha polls ,They will support Church backed independents in this poll


But it will surely reduce the chances for BJP(3 Hindu candidates fighting)..,.So Nadars and Nairs started to hate Mukundan just because some Christian groups claimed to support him in the coming election,very tolerant nature...True,He was not in the BJP for the past few years but he do have wide personal contacts in and around Trivandrum and good relations with the NSS...That may be true,Vellapally is a living example..
What same mistake??.LDF backed Church candidate in idukki in the last general election and it was a huge victory..
joyce george(church candidate)got 3.8 lakh votes,deen kuriakose(congress)got 3.3lakh votes and BJP got merely 0.5 lakh..How was that a mistake??..anyway,CPM has agreed to field 7 church backed candidates in the coming election,with no doubt we will win all these with a record margin,seems like we will have record number of Christian representatives in the next Kerala assembly..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> But it will surely reduce the chances for BJP(3 Hindu candidates fighting)..,.So Nadars and Nairs started to hate Mukundan just because some Christian groups claimed to support him in the coming election,very tolerant nature...True,He was not in the BJP for the past few years but he do have wide personal contacts in and around Trivandrum and good relations with the NSS...That may be true,Vellapally is a living example..
> What same mistake??.LDF backed Church candidate in idukki in the last general election and it was a huge victory..
> joyce george(church candidate)got 3.8 lakh votes,deen kuriakose(congress)got 3.3lakh votes and BJP got merely 0.5 lakh..How was that a mistake??..anyway,CPM has agreed to field 7 church backed candidates in the coming election,with no doubt we will win all these with a record margin,seems like we will have record number of Christian representatives in the next Kerala assembly..



Mukundan may have a glorious past but he dont have any connection with new BJP workers ,loyalists he belongs to era of bjp with 5% votes ...so Not worried about him cutting BJP votes ,If a three cornered fight happens Congress votes wont go to CPM (which happened last time when JDU contested) thats enough to ensure BJP victory ...Nair-Nadar communities have various diffrences So if VSDP supports him good chance of loosing Nair votes there is an old saying "nairude karachil Nadarku sangeetham pole annu"

Last LS poll LFD gave tickets to Majority of seats to x'ians in central and trvancore region out of 12 seats they gave 8 to christians and only three won ( Bennet abraham (TVM) ,MA Baby.peelipose thomas ,mathew t thomas ,Joyce george,Christy fernadez ,innocent ,pk biju (he converted to Hinduism ) ) LDF gave 4 seats to hindus and three of them won (sampath,rajesh,jayadevan),They are going to repeat the same ,it will help BJP to point both fronts are appeasing minorities and BjP is the only alternative for Hindus


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Mukundan may have a glorious past but he dont have any connection with new BJP workers ,loyalists he belongs to era of bjp with 5% votes ...so Not worried about him cutting BJP votes ,If a three cornered fight happens Congress votes wont go to CPM (which happened last time when JDU contested) thats enough to ensure BJP victory ...Nair-Nadar communities have various diffrences So if VSDP supports him good chance of loosing Nair votes there is an old saying "nairude karachil Nadarku sangeetham pole annu"
> 
> Last LS poll LFD gave tickets to Majority of seats to x'ians in central and trvancore region out of 12 seats they gave 8 to christians and only three won ( Bennet abraham (TVM) ,MA Baby.peelipose thomas ,mathew t thomas ,Joyce george,Christy fernadez ,innocent ,pk biju (he converted to Hinduism ) ) LDF gave 4 seats to hindus and three of them won (sampath,rajesh,jayadevan),They are going to repeat the same ,it will help BJP to point both fronts are appeasing minorities and BjP is the only alternative for Hindus


But all of them were lost to Christian candidates of congress.-mattew to jose,peelipose to anto antony christy to thomas and none of them were church backed candidates..Benedit was lost to shashi tharoor in Trivandrum,But its a Hindu majority area..
Church backed only joyce George..
M.A .Baby is atheist,not Christian..Biju is a Hindu...
What about those Hindu candidates fielded byBJP??...all damaar(washed out,rajagopal may be an exception,finished second)



Marxist said:


> .Nair-Nadar communities have various diffrences So if VSDP supports him good chance of loosing Nair votes there is an old saying "nairude karachil Nadarku sangeetham pole annu"


That is for Hindu nadars...Most of the nadars in Kerala are predominantly Christians,especially those in the coastal belt and near the Tamilnadu border..How many of we Malayalis know that our very first superstar of Malayalam cinema '"Sathyanesan Nadar is a Christian??.Same in the case of former popular Malayalam comedian '"Prem kumar.??..Don't confuse with their Hindu sounding names...
VSDP composed of both Hindu and Christian nadars..


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> But all of them were lost to Christian candidates of congress.-mattew to jose,peelipose to anto antony christy to thomas and none of them were church backed candidates..Benedit was lost to shashi tharoor in Trivandrum,But its a Hindu majority area..
> Church backed only joyce George..
> M.A .Baby is atheist,not Christian..Biju is a Hindu...
> What about those Hindu candidates fielded byBJP??...all damaar(washed out,rajagopal may be an exception,finished second)



Biju Converted from Christianity to hinduism ,His SSLC certificate shows religion as christianity ,His case is similar to Kodikunnil suresh's case ...Whenever cPM tried to appese minoties it backfired badly alliance with terror accused madani ,Giving seats to christians last time all are failures and they are repeating same mistake again ,Baby lost to premachandran 

Votshare increased in every constituency expect alapuzha and kottayam where allies contested


----------



## Jason bourne

WTF is happning in JNU kashmir chhodo, professor saying even nagaland and manipur is indian occupied...


Prof. Nivedita Manon


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Biju Converted from Christianity to hinduism ,His SSLC certificate shows religion as christianity ,His case is similar to Kodikunnil suresh's case ...Whenever cPM tried to appese minoties it backfired badly alliance with terror accused madani ,Giving seats to christians last time all are failures and they are repeating same mistake again ,Baby lost to premachandran
> 
> Votshare increased in every constituency expect alapuzha and kottayam where allies contested


Weren't they Christians at the time of elections?? Brother,Actually both are winning candidates,Biju won from alathur and suresh from mavelikara..why can't you accept them as your fellow Hindu even after converted to Hinduism ..i never expect this from you..There is no much difference between a Malayali Hindu or a Malayali Christian,expect in their religion...we both speak the same language Malayalam ,more or less almost same ancestry and wear the same lungi and mundu,drink brandy and rum...
Increasing vote share is natural afterall today's India is lot communal and polarized..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jason bourne said:


> WTF is happning in JNU kashmir chhodo, professor saying even nagaland and manipur is indian occupied...
> 
> 
> Prof. Nivedita Manon


Yeah her video is doing rounds on Social media for couple of days now. This gangrene needs to be amputated.


----------



## Darmashkian

mooppan said:


> Weren't they Christians at the time of elections?? Brother,Actually both are winning candidates,Biju won from alathur and suresh from mavelikara..why can't you accept them as your fellow Hindu even after converted to Hinduism ..i never expect this from you..There is no much difference between a Malayali Hindu or a Malayali Christian,expect in their religion...we both speak the same language Malayalam ,more or less almost same ancestry and wear the same lungi and mundu,drink brandy and rum...
> Increasing vote share is natural afterall today's India is lot communal and polarized..


Nadars are Tamilian speaking jati kadaa?

In South TN & Rayalaseema, caste matters more than religion. I've heard of Inter-religion marriages b/w Thevars,Reddys,Dalits & Nadars. But not of Inter-caste marriages.

By the way, do Christian Keralites light the lamp before any good/important occasion. I know Muslim ones dont do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

RSS Worker Stabbed As Schoolchildren Watch In Horror In Kerala's Kannur

Kanhiya Kumar says 'azadi from RSS'. His party goes one step furthur.


----------



## TejasMk3

Jason bourne said:


> WTF is happning in JNU kashmir chhodo, professor saying even nagaland and manipur is indian occupied...
> 
> 
> Prof. Nivedita Manon



This one is hopeless, here see this gem:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707071534230216704
"Hindus are the most violent society in the world, it is *deeeep* rooted violence, probably the most violent in the world, and the intransigence of the caste system, that is the only thing Indian culture has contributed to the world."

Honestly these crackpots, where do get such screwed up nonsense.  Sadly it is not funny as this type of filth lives of our tax money.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samudra Manthan

TejasMk3 said:


> Sadly it is not funny as this type of filth lives of our tax money.


Tax money is the least of our problems. These crackpots are churning out thousands of more crackpots who are further influencing millions of crackpots. It will be interesting to see how we deal with the amount of poison these guys have injected into our society and how much damage we can contain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> This one is hopeless, here see this gem:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707071534230216704
> "Hindus are the most violent society in the world, it is *deeeep* rooted violence, probably the most violent in the world, and the intransigence of the caste system, that is the only thing Indian culture has contributed to the world."
> 
> Honestly these crackpots, where do get such screwed up nonsense.  Sadly it is not funny as this type of filth lives of our tax money.


Not really shocked to discover this kinda brain washing inside JNU. It's been the norm in that place ever since.. & that's why we are witnessing the kind of arguments by the bright brains coming out of that sh!thole. However I'm delighted to see these jihadists being exposed off late. It's not business as usual anymore for this coterie of leftist mad dogs!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IN-2030

JNU professor exposes retard Kanhaiya in front of him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

@ranjeet @Bombermanx1 @IndoCarib @Marxist @noksss @Nair saab @Levina @arp2041 

What's the score with this all of a sudden revelations about Vijay Mallya? Is there a pattern to it? Why some channels (especially NDTV) avoiding this news? Has Arnab suddenly turned out to be the media man for the establishment? First he cornered opposition with Ishrat Jehan case.. & that's going to be reopened. Now all of a sudden Vijay Mallya.. Mallya defaulted banks quite a few years ago.. & banks opposed CBI from registering a case then. Why they are crying foul now? Are there any media houses involved in Vijay Mallya's loot business? Is Govt's ulterior motive is to get to those media people?
Last but not the least.. what's the score with NDTV GoodTimes, a NDTV venture with Vijay Mallya?

Here's a tweet from TimesNow man..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707272149308825600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707271271243845632

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> Why they are crying foul now?


Beyond me!
I was reading the same guy's( Aditya Raj Kaul's) tweets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombermanx1

JanjaWeed said:


> @ranjeet @Bombermanx1 @IndoCarib @Marxist @noksss @Nair saab @Levina
> 
> What's the score with this all of a sudden revelations about Vijay Mallya? Is there a pattern to it? Why some channels (especially NDTV) avoiding this news? Has Arnab suddenly turned out to be the media man for the establishment? First he cornered opposition with Ishrat Jehan case.. & that's going to be reopened. Now all of a sudden Vijay Mallya.. Mallya defaulted banks quite a few years ago.. & banks opposed CBI from registering a case then. Why they are crying foul now? Are there any media houses involved in Vijay Mallya's loot business? Is Govt's ulterior motive is to get to those media people?
> Last but not the least.. what's the score with NDTV GoodTimes, a NDTV venture with Vijay Mallya?
> 
> Here's a tweet from TimesNow man..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707272149308825600


Mallya has friends in UPA ,NDTV and all the Lutyens gang adore him,as he throws parties and behaves like them.I think Arnab must have got some hints from NSA to take up these cases. besides most people nowadays watch only zee tv or Times now for debates, other channels have no TRP's and i think Arnab has noticed the trend, he gets more TRPs when debating center of right,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

IN-2030 said:


> JNU professor exposes retard Kanhaiya in front of him



I saw this boy(please understand even at 29 he is still behaving like a boy) and I can assure you that even Lalu Prasad in his days was better orator than him-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IN-2030

See how calm this professor paranjape is and how bully communist gang is 
He single handled the question of all communist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mooppan

Darmashkian said:


> Nadars are Tamilian speaking jati kadaa?
> 
> In South TN & Rayalaseema, caste matters more than religion. I've heard of Inter-religion marriages b/w Thevars,Reddys,Dalits & Nadars. But not of Inter-caste marriages.
> 
> By the way, do Christian Keralites light the lamp before any good/important occasion. I know Muslim ones dont do so.


both Malayalam and Tamil..
Kerala(also some parts of Kanyakumari dist,Tamilnadu) has significant Malayalam speaking Nadar population and identify themselves as Malayalis,though they use traditional Tamil names like Selvan,Senthil,Selvaraj,Arulraj etc..
yes,Inter religion marriages are very common among Tamil nadar castes of Tamilnadu,Not sure about Thevar..
yes,we don't have any problem with using or lightning lamps,we do have lamps in churches as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707513527699767296

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Darmashkian

Bombermanx1 said:


> Mallya has friends in UPA ,NDTV and all the Lutyens gang adore him,as he throws parties and behaves like them.I think Arnab must have got some hints from NSA to take up these cases. besides most people nowadays watch only zee tv or Times now for debates, other channels have no TRP's and i think Arnab has noticed the trend, he gets more TRPs when debating center of right,


Arnab is turning more towards the Right these days.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Seen the recent municipal elections?! 

TDP is truly finished, Revanth should go join the Congress now. BJP is where it is(if not worse), the Commies too have been smashed. They lost Khammam Municipality for the first time in 40 years  

Congress still has cadre left, but no leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> @ranjeet @Bombermanx1 @IndoCarib @Marxist @noksss @Nair saab @Levina @arp2041
> 
> What's the score with this all of a sudden revelations about Vijay Mallya? Is there a pattern to it? Why some channels (especially NDTV) avoiding this news? Has Arnab suddenly turned out to be the media man for the establishment? First he cornered opposition with Ishrat Jehan case.. & that's going to be reopened. Now all of a sudden Vijay Mallya.. Mallya defaulted banks quite a few years ago.. & banks opposed CBI from registering a case then. Why they are crying foul now? Are there any media houses involved in Vijay Mallya's loot business? Is Govt's ulterior motive is to get to those media people?
> Last but not the least.. what's the score with NDTV GoodTimes, a NDTV venture with Vijay Mallya?
> 
> Here's a tweet from TimesNow man..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707272149308825600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707271271243845632



Right from the start TOI was quite supportive of Modi government yes there is a sushma swaraj case as well but in most of issues Arnab was quite supportive to Modi government be it in Intolerance Debate ,Ishrat Jahan and giving positive feedback about Budgets and of course the JNU issue . Looks like Modi started the leak game in a very balanced and phased manner without being framed as taking revenge against congress. And this is what we want from Modi because the Congress have tried almost every possible ways be it CBI,SIT,Media,Personal Attacks for 14 years and even tried killing him .Modi is doing the right thing now by starting the revelation's in a slow manner and when we are close to 2019 some very explosive revelation about congress should come so that it stays in the people mind . I feel that's the government strategy and if this continues I am very happy .Bcoz what most of the Indians want is the ultimate Defeat and humiliation of congress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

To counter Left academia, RSS encourages volunteers to develop academic excellence | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
*To counter Left academia, RSS encourages volunteers to develop academic excellence*


As the debate of right versus left grows in the academia, the right wing think tank is feeling the need to encourage its volunteers to attain excellence in higher education.

Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), the ideological mentor of the right wing which* till a few years back wanted its cadre to invest in expanding the work of the organization and engage in connecting with the masses, is encouraging its young volunteers to look beyond a basis graduation degree and aspire for premium institutions for pursuing higher education courses.*

Arvind (name changed) has been working as an advisor to the government with a ministry. He directly deals with the affairs of the ministry and works in close coordination with the minister.

He is as RSS volunteer since his days at high school. He was appointed in the government after the BJP came to power in 2014.

Arvind has completed his masters degree in sociology. Though his hands are full, he has now been asked to enroll himself in a PhD program. _"My mentor called upon me to complete my PhD. I am now preparing to appear for the entrance exam,_" he said.

Like Arvind several other volunteers are now being encouraged to enter academia. The decision to build up an academic cadre was taken about three years ago. But the initiative gathered pace after the BJP came to power in the centre. "_There were over 200 academic positions that were to be filled up and we are having a difficult time to identify the right people for these positions. That was the real eye opener for us_," said an RSS functionary.

The RSS is yet to get its cadre appointed to fill positions in the ministries of human resource, science and technology and culture.

Also with the left wing ideologues dominating the academia, the RSS is now feeling the need to strengthen its troops. Sangh insiders say that the organizations needs to strengthen its network of historians and social scientists to counter the left.

Many who were deprived of the opportunity in earlier days, feel it is welcomed step. A senior scientist and associated with Vijnana Bharti said, "After completing my MSc, I wanted to study further. But I was told by my mentor to start working as a pracharak."

But not anymore. The young volunteers and pracharaks are now encouraged to aspire for institutions like IITs and IIMs. The sangh is of the view that besides obtaining a degree these volunteers will carry on the activity of the Sangh on campus. "We hold daily or weekly shakhas in these institutions. Our volunteers who will studying in these institutions will carry on the activity of the organisation along with academics. This will also help us to spread the idea of our organization amongst the students," said a senior Sangh functionary.

"As a practice, our volunteers are asked to identify their area of interest and pursue higher education," said Manohar Vaidya, RSS spokesperson. Vaidya also added that unlike earlier days, all young volunteers are encouraged to complete college and those with potential and interest are guided to study further.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RSS needs more of their own from the humanities,social sciences & the sciences streams. They should have realised & started this AGES ago. Atleast under the ABV sarkar.
Atleast they are doing something about this now

What do u guys think @Nair saab @Bombermanx1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707534486603337729

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nair saab

Darmashkian said:


> To counter Left academia, RSS encourages volunteers to develop academic excellence | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> *To counter Left academia, RSS encourages volunteers to develop academic excellence*
> 
> 
> As the debate of right versus left grows in the academia, the right wing think tank is feeling the need to encourage its volunteers to attain excellence in higher education.
> 
> Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), the ideological mentor of the right wing which* till a few years back wanted its cadre to invest in expanding the work of the organization and engage in connecting with the masses, is encouraging its young volunteers to look beyond a basis graduation degree and aspire for premium institutions for pursuing higher education courses.*
> 
> Arvind (name changed) has been working as an advisor to the government with a ministry. He directly deals with the affairs of the ministry and works in close coordination with the minister.
> 
> He is as RSS volunteer since his days at high school. He was appointed in the government after the BJP came to power in 2014.
> 
> Arvind has completed his masters degree in sociology. Though his hands are full, he has now been asked to enroll himself in a PhD program. _"My mentor called upon me to complete my PhD. I am now preparing to appear for the entrance exam,_" he said.
> 
> Like Arvind several other volunteers are now being encouraged to enter academia. The decision to build up an academic cadre was taken about three years ago. But the initiative gathered pace after the BJP came to power in the centre. "_There were over 200 academic positions that were to be filled up and we are having a difficult time to identify the right people for these positions. That was the real eye opener for us_," said an RSS functionary.
> 
> The RSS is yet to get its cadre appointed to fill positions in the ministries of human resource, science and technology and culture.
> 
> Also with the left wing ideologues dominating the academia, the RSS is now feeling the need to strengthen its troops. Sangh insiders say that the organizations needs to strengthen its network of historians and social scientists to counter the left.
> 
> Many who were deprived of the opportunity in earlier days, feel it is welcomed step. A senior scientist and associated with Vijnana Bharti said, "After completing my MSc, I wanted to study further. But I was told by my mentor to start working as a pracharak."
> 
> But not anymore. The young volunteers and pracharaks are now encouraged to aspire for institutions like IITs and IIMs. The sangh is of the view that besides obtaining a degree these volunteers will carry on the activity of the Sangh on campus. "We hold daily or weekly shakhas in these institutions. Our volunteers who will studying in these institutions will carry on the activity of the organisation along with academics. This will also help us to spread the idea of our organization amongst the students," said a senior Sangh functionary.
> 
> "As a practice, our volunteers are asked to identify their area of interest and pursue higher education," said Manohar Vaidya, RSS spokesperson. Vaidya also added that unlike earlier days, all young volunteers are encouraged to complete college and those with potential and interest are guided to study further.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> RSS needs more of their own from the humanities,social sciences & the sciences streams. They should have realised & started this AGES ago. Atleast under the ABV sarkar.
> Atleast they are doing something about this now
> 
> What do u guys think @Nair saab @Bombermanx1


I have first hand experience about this... RSS doesnt believe that Academic excellence is the only way to attain better knowledge ... its always has thought meeting new people , conversation and travelling gives u more life experience then been a book worm...

But This thinking wont work in India... where a wondering monk is now considered a lazy lad according to present Indian Society and education system... In India a person with PHD is considered superior in every aspect then a person with a life full of experience ... A PHD holder comes with a lot of credibility... thats the reason AAP idiots keep on barking how Kujilwal is a IITan and IAS officer they develop a tremendous trust from poor people, illiterate who has non and aspiring student who sees idol in them... 

A very good decision ... but they could have done it quietly ... they should also appoint a English educated literate as spokes person for VHP , Bajrang Dal etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> To counter Left academia, RSS encourages volunteers to develop academic excellence | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> *To counter Left academia, RSS encourages volunteers to develop academic excellence*
> 
> 
> As the debate of right versus left grows in the academia, the right wing think tank is feeling the need to encourage its volunteers to attain excellence in higher education.
> 
> Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), the ideological mentor of the right wing which* till a few years back wanted its cadre to invest in expanding the work of the organization and engage in connecting with the masses, is encouraging its young volunteers to look beyond a basis graduation degree and aspire for premium institutions for pursuing higher education courses.*
> 
> Arvind (name changed) has been working as an advisor to the government with a ministry. He directly deals with the affairs of the ministry and works in close coordination with the minister.
> 
> He is as RSS volunteer since his days at high school. He was appointed in the government after the BJP came to power in 2014.
> 
> Arvind has completed his masters degree in sociology. Though his hands are full, he has now been asked to enroll himself in a PhD program. _"My mentor called upon me to complete my PhD. I am now preparing to appear for the entrance exam,_" he said.
> 
> Like Arvind several other volunteers are now being encouraged to enter academia. The decision to build up an academic cadre was taken about three years ago. But the initiative gathered pace after the BJP came to power in the centre. "_There were over 200 academic positions that were to be filled up and we are having a difficult time to identify the right people for these positions. That was the real eye opener for us_," said an RSS functionary.
> 
> The RSS is yet to get its cadre appointed to fill positions in the ministries of human resource, science and technology and culture.
> 
> Also with the left wing ideologues dominating the academia, the RSS is now feeling the need to strengthen its troops. Sangh insiders say that the organizations needs to strengthen its network of historians and social scientists to counter the left.
> 
> Many who were deprived of the opportunity in earlier days, feel it is welcomed step. A senior scientist and associated with Vijnana Bharti said, "After completing my MSc, I wanted to study further. But I was told by my mentor to start working as a pracharak."
> 
> But not anymore. The young volunteers and pracharaks are now encouraged to aspire for institutions like IITs and IIMs. The sangh is of the view that besides obtaining a degree these volunteers will carry on the activity of the Sangh on campus. "We hold daily or weekly shakhas in these institutions. Our volunteers who will studying in these institutions will carry on the activity of the organisation along with academics. This will also help us to spread the idea of our organization amongst the students," said a senior Sangh functionary.
> 
> "As a practice, our volunteers are asked to identify their area of interest and pursue higher education," said Manohar Vaidya, RSS spokesperson. Vaidya also added that unlike earlier days, all young volunteers are encouraged to complete college and those with potential and interest are guided to study further.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> RSS needs more of their own from the humanities,social sciences & the sciences streams. They should have realised & started this AGES ago. Atleast under the ABV sarkar.
> Atleast they are doing something about this now
> 
> What do u guys think @Nair saab @Bombermanx1





Dahell! These fools they're starting this now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

A few days old, not sure if posted earlier...This is how the U.S reacts to even the slightest of threats, like a facebook post:
Egyptian student arrested over Trump Facebook post will leave US | Technology | The Guardian

Remember all those retard lectures from western media? Even that Richard vermin, U.S amb made some comment about "free speech" during the JNU incident.

Seems like they dont like their own advice Imagine if someone was arrested for saying something like that against Modi (a lot of people do on SM, hell there were even articles calling for his "sudden removal").

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

BJP Fields Netaji's Grand-Nephew Against Mamata Banerjie In West Bengal Polls

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Presence of Rohith’s kin in Muslim League rally baffles leaders | india | Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Parul said:


> Presence of Rohith’s kin in Muslim League rally baffles leaders | india | Hindustan Times


 

Kanhaiya Kumar to campaign for Left in assembly polls, says CPI(M) | india | Hindustan Times

ML has Rohit's kin, CPI has Kanhaiya. That leaves UDF high and dry !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Dahell! These fools they're starting this now?



Something is better than nothing



Darmashkian said:


> To counter Left academia, RSS encourages volunteers to develop academic excellence | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> *To counter Left academia, RSS encourages volunteers to develop academic excellence*
> 
> 
> As the debate of right versus left grows in the academia, the right wing think tank is feeling the need to encourage its volunteers to attain excellence in higher education.
> 
> Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), the ideological mentor of the right wing which* till a few years back wanted its cadre to invest in expanding the work of the organization and engage in connecting with the masses, is encouraging its young volunteers to look beyond a basis graduation degree and aspire for premium institutions for pursuing higher education courses.*
> 
> Arvind (name changed) has been working as an advisor to the government with a ministry. He directly deals with the affairs of the ministry and works in close coordination with the minister.
> 
> He is as RSS volunteer since his days at high school. He was appointed in the government after the BJP came to power in 2014.
> 
> Arvind has completed his masters degree in sociology. Though his hands are full, he has now been asked to enroll himself in a PhD program. _"My mentor called upon me to complete my PhD. I am now preparing to appear for the entrance exam,_" he said.
> 
> Like Arvind several other volunteers are now being encouraged to enter academia. The decision to build up an academic cadre was taken about three years ago. But the initiative gathered pace after the BJP came to power in the centre. "_There were over 200 academic positions that were to be filled up and we are having a difficult time to identify the right people for these positions. That was the real eye opener for us_," said an RSS functionary.
> 
> The RSS is yet to get its cadre appointed to fill positions in the ministries of human resource, science and technology and culture.
> 
> Also with the left wing ideologues dominating the academia, the RSS is now feeling the need to strengthen its troops. Sangh insiders say that the organizations needs to strengthen its network of historians and social scientists to counter the left.
> 
> Many who were deprived of the opportunity in earlier days, feel it is welcomed step. A senior scientist and associated with Vijnana Bharti said, "After completing my MSc, I wanted to study further. But I was told by my mentor to start working as a pracharak."
> 
> But not anymore. The young volunteers and pracharaks are now encouraged to aspire for institutions like IITs and IIMs. The sangh is of the view that besides obtaining a degree these volunteers will carry on the activity of the Sangh on campus. "We hold daily or weekly shakhas in these institutions. Our volunteers who will studying in these institutions will carry on the activity of the organisation along with academics. This will also help us to spread the idea of our organization amongst the students," said a senior Sangh functionary.
> 
> "As a practice, our volunteers are asked to identify their area of interest and pursue higher education," said Manohar Vaidya, RSS spokesperson. Vaidya also added that unlike earlier days, all young volunteers are encouraged to complete college and those with potential and interest are guided to study further.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> RSS needs more of their own from the humanities,social sciences & the sciences streams. They should have realised & started this AGES ago. Atleast under the ABV sarkar.
> Atleast they are doing something about this now
> 
> What do u guys think @Nair saab @Bombermanx1



In a decade we will have a strong Academic cadre to counter the Left


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707513527699767296



He should be made to APOLOGIZE by giving FULL PAGE ADVERTISEMENT in all NEWSPAPERS

OR

GO TO JAIL.



noksss said:


> Right from the start TOI was quite supportive of Modi government yes there is a sushma swaraj case as well but in most of issues Arnab was quite supportive to Modi government be it in Intolerance Debate ,Ishrat Jahan and giving positive feedback about Budgets and of course the JNU issue . Looks like Modi started the leak game in a very balanced and phased manner without being framed as taking revenge against congress. And this is what we want from Modi because the Congress have tried almost every possible ways be it CBI,SIT,Media,Personal Attacks for 14 years and even tried killing him .Modi is doing the right thing now by starting the revelation's in a slow manner and when we are close to 2019 some very explosive revelation about congress should come so that it stays in the people mind . I feel that's the government strategy and if this continues I am very happy .Bcoz what most of the Indians want is the ultimate Defeat and humiliation of congress



Exactly this is what i agree and believe too.

NDA should keep bringing up n leaking one issue / scam one by one every few months.

Keep people's mind feeding with the antibiotic dose against congress. Will keep minds well oiled for 2019 elections against congress, such should be leakages that even yugpurush and sushashan babu should be forced to not align with congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> A few days old, not sure if posted earlier...This is how the U.S reacts to even the slightest of threats, like a facebook post:
> Egyptian student arrested over Trump Facebook post will leave US | Technology | The Guardian
> 
> Remember all those retard lectures from western media? Even that Richard vermin, U.S amb made some comment about "free speech" during the JNU incident.
> 
> Seems like they dont like their own advice Imagine if someone was arrested for saying something like that against Modi (a lot of people do on SM, hell there were even articles calling for his "sudden removal").




Such is their level of tolerance that they have a presidential candidate who openly declares that he wants to ban entry to Moslems and the guy now looks most likely nominee.


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


> Such is their level of tolerance that they have a presidential candidate who openly declares that he wants to ban entry to Moslems and the guy now looks most likely nominee.



We will see rise of RWs eventually worldwide with the growing menace. There is a limit up to what majority can bear.


----------



## Marxist

*Mathrubhumi apologises after outrage, massive protests over insult to Prophet Muhammad * 

:Mathrubhumi apologises after outrage, massive protests over insult to Prophet Muhammad | The News Minute

@nair @Nair saab @Levina @mooppan @Sr nair Abhiprya swathantryathinte apostalan,fasicathinethre munnani porali ,1000 acre thottamulla socialist veerendra kumar muttu madaki lelu allu parjnu ,Organized minority is always stronger than majority

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Marxist said:


> O*rganized minority is always stronger than majority*


Ade!

This caught my attention today morning...
Muslim women escorted off plane for 'staring' at crew member - Times of India

The incident happened in Los Angeles.
I want to know how many supporters of freedom of speech have the guts to call America intolerant?
Where is Obama??? The coward who after enjoying Indian hospitality called India as intolerant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Immortan.Joe

magudi said:


>




????


----------



## nair

I saw the apology, Kamishnu kidannu kalkal veenu lelu allu lelu allu ennu paranju: Both in print as well as in channel.... 





Marxist said:


> *Mathrubhumi apologises after outrage, massive protests over insult to Prophet Muhammad *
> 
> :Mathrubhumi apologises after outrage, massive protests over insult to Prophet Muhammad | The News Minute
> 
> @nair @Nair saab @Levina @mooppan @Sr nair Abhiprya swathantryathinte apostalan,fasicathinethre munnani porali ,1000 acre thottamulla socialist veerendra kumar muttu madaki lelu allu parjnu ,Organized minority is always stronger than majority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Feel 'helpless' in putting pending projects on track: Highways Minister Nitin Gadkari - The Economic Times



> Highways Minister Nitin Gadkari today expressed "helplessness" in putting projects pending due to environmental regulations and judicial stay on track in time, but indicated that the number of such projects has declined since the NDA government took over.
> 
> Gadkari also said that projects costing Rs 25,000-30,000 crore were stuck now, compared with over Rs 3.8 lakh crore when the BJP-led government took over.
> 
> He said pending projects were a major reason for accidents and added that over 5 lakh accidents occur and 1.56 lakh die due to this. "The situation is very challenging and problematic. We need environment, ecology and also development," he said, adding that the government had set up a committee under him to look into the issue.
> 
> Gadkari said a total of 18 projects, including 11 such from NHAI, are delayed now while as many as 120 NHAI projects alone were pending earlier. Besides 11 NHAI projects, three in Telangana and one each in Assam, Bihar and Sikking besides one of the Border Road Organisation are delayed now.



 The usual judiciary,environment python.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707910053139845122

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707912405905334273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707914980012654592

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shankranthi

It gets Better

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Shankranthi said:


> It gets Better


 

JNU's Kanhaiya Kumar accused of misbehaving with a female student - Times of India



magudi said:


>


 

Farmers lost their land because of this event !? Is Sri building a thermal power plant !??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shankranthi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> *Mathrubhumi apologises after outrage, massive protests over insult to Prophet Muhammad *
> 
> :Mathrubhumi apologises after outrage, massive protests over insult to Prophet Muhammad | The News Minute
> 
> @nair @Nair saab @Levina @mooppan @Sr nair Abhiprya swathantryathinte apostalan,fasicathinethre munnani porali ,1000 acre thottamulla socialist veerendra kumar muttu madaki lelu allu parjnu ,Organized minority is always stronger than majority


ee paritha sthidhiyill maappu paranju thadi ooriye mathiyaavukayullu..illaacha varaan pokunna thiranjeduppill vayanattill mappilamaarkku vyakthamaaya swaadheenamulla kalpetta mandalathill mathsarikaan thakkam paarthirikunna salputhrante vijayathe kaaryamaayi thanne baadhikum...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Shankranthi said:


> It gets Better



Khaniya Kumar when he was a KID

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

@ranjeet Yeh Kanaiyah Kumar vaake mai susu kumar nikla. Har jagah susu karte firta hai..kabhi court mai lawyers ke saamne.. kabhi college campus mai ladkiyon ke saamne!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Jawaharlal Nehru University top on list of sexual harassment cases - The Hindu

Also involved in cover up.

JNU asks students, faculty to not publicise sexual harassment cases | The Indian Express

Pick a liberal progressive in India and you have picked a sexual pervert. They are synonymous.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> @ranjeet Yeh Kanaiyah Kumar vaake mai susu kumar nikla. Har jagah susu karte firta hai..kabhi court mai lawyers ke saamne.. kabhi college campus mai ladkiyon ke saamne!


Who knew all this while his bladder wanted Azadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Who knew all this while his bladder wanted Azadi.


This Kanaiyah bubble got burst sooner than one thought! They wanted to make a martyr out him... but he ended up making martyr out of those who wanted to make a hero out of him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

IndoCarib said:


> JNU's Kanhaiya Kumar accused of misbehaving with a female student - Times of India/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh c'mon.this shows he is true indian!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

JanjaWeed said:


> This Kanaiyah bubble got burst sooner than one thought! They wanted to make a martyr out him... but he ended up making martyr out of those who wanted to make a hero out of him!



*"Among 100 so-called Bolshevik! there is one real Bol- shlki, 39 criminals, and 60 fools." 

- Lenin, third soviet conference.*


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707965497220792320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707966605972484096






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707967500797890560






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707968438593916930

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707969139084623872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707971121887318016





https://twitter.com/KiranKS/status/707973653753794561


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707973653753794561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707974289782222848https://twitter.com/KiranKS/status/707974289782222848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Fighting for Dalit's right ...

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Fighting for Dalit's right ...



Pout competition??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707969815869153282

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bombermanx1

IN-2030 said:


> See how calm this professor paranjape is and how bully communist gang is
> He single handled the question of all communist


This will go viral on Social Media, already this is being shared in around.Communists big chance is over, the truth is out.



Darmashkian said:


> Arnab is turning more towards the Right these days.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Seen the recent municipal elections?!
> 
> TDP is truly finished, Revanth should go join the Congress now. BJP is where it is(if not worse), the Commies too have been smashed. They lost Khammam Municipality for the first time in 40 years
> 
> Congress still has cadre left, but no leaders.


Yes i seen that Arnab no matter how much bad he spews against,he is still the son of a Ex-Armyman.So in matters of National Integrity he will defend Center of right,thats for sure.

TDP is finished because they have no face to project here.I said this,before too, Revanth reddy was the only face of TDP here and he was checkmated by KCR by snooping on his phone calls, and even Babu instead of going firm on case of asking why TRS was snooping on Opposition,went for a compromise and he even burned some TDP leaders who dealt for him in the lurch.
How would you feel if you worked for a party for 30 years and just one phone call would destroy you.When that TDP grass root leader calls TDP high Command or even Secretaries of CBN.He was being told please dont call us again and we cant help you.In other words CBN gave up TDP in TG and burned his Grass root Leaders himself to save his Skin.The only bad thing that TDP grass root Leader did was ensure contact and Negotiation between both parties on phone,he was a middle man,made scapegoat.
When he cannot even reassure his cadre leaders of support, do you think anyone would even support him?His cadre leaders lost hope on CBN after this move.That is why they are dispersing or joining other Parties.
Congress even if Revanth Reddy jumps into would be eclipsed by Rahul Gandhi.Who cannot bear any leaders praises, not him perhaps,but his Mother.That is why they bumped off YSR.
Revanth Reddy can jump into BJP,but he will have to take some time off,1 year cool down so public forgets him and reappear again when there is good controversy to capitalize on and then go Hammer and Tongs on it.
You need to think 3 steps before you move in Chess.Same here Political Chess.,You should read,Niccolo Machiavelli's"Prince", Sun Tzu, Art of War, and the most important ,Arthsastra, KautilyaNeeti( Also called KutilNeeti) by Chanakya.



ranjeet said:


> Fighting for Dalit's right ...


Kaha ki Dalit rights wali anshan hai bhai? 



noksss said:


> Right from the start TOI was quite supportive of Modi government yes there is a sushma swaraj case as well but in most of issues Arnab was quite supportive to Modi government be it in Intolerance Debate ,Ishrat Jahan and giving positive feedback about Budgets and of course the JNU issue . Looks like Modi started the leak game in a very balanced and phased manner without being framed as taking revenge against congress. And this is what we want from Modi because the Congress have tried almost every possible ways be it CBI,SIT,Media,Personal Attacks for 14 years and even tried killing him .Modi is doing the right thing now by starting the revelation's in a slow manner and when we are close to 2019 some very explosive revelation about congress should come so that it stays in the people mind . I feel that's the government strategy and if this continues I am very happy .Bcoz what most of the Indians want is the ultimate Defeat and humiliation of congress


The leaks game is being done slowly because, if you heard Subramaniyam Swamy,he always says, i have been told somebody told Modi not to rock the boat hard in early three years.That advice was given to him by saints,siddhas,shankaracharyas etc.
Because as i posted before too he is going through Sade saathi,the worst phase and its in Janam Rashi.
Unless it is Avatar only then they can withstand this phase without a loss .
By next years mid ,saturn would have passed through his janam rashi and his worst phase will be over, that is the phase when he will make some real moves.
Congress and everyone were confident he wont become PM,because nobody gets good things,when Shani(Saturn) enters his life cycle of 7 and 1/2 years. Shani entered him just before his elections.Even my Mother was a Skeptic,she thought he cannot be a PM when Shani Entered his life,Later on she said.But Those whose fortunes are already written as born to rule,nothing can stop them.But caution is advised,that is why you see him not speaking much.



Darmashkian said:


> To counter Left academia, RSS encourages volunteers to develop academic excellence | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> *To counter Left academia, RSS encourages volunteers to develop academic excellence*
> 
> 
> As the debate of right versus left grows in the academia, the right wing think tank is feeling the need to encourage its volunteers to attain excellence in higher education.
> 
> Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), the ideological mentor of the right wing which* till a few years back wanted its cadre to invest in expanding the work of the organization and engage in connecting with the masses, is encouraging its young volunteers to look beyond a basis graduation degree and aspire for premium institutions for pursuing higher education courses.*
> 
> Arvind (name changed) has been working as an advisor to the government with a ministry. He directly deals with the affairs of the ministry and works in close coordination with the minister.
> 
> He is as RSS volunteer since his days at high school. He was appointed in the government after the BJP came to power in 2014.
> 
> Arvind has completed his masters degree in sociology. Though his hands are full, he has now been asked to enroll himself in a PhD program. _"My mentor called upon me to complete my PhD. I am now preparing to appear for the entrance exam,_" he said.
> 
> Like Arvind several other volunteers are now being encouraged to enter academia. The decision to build up an academic cadre was taken about three years ago. But the initiative gathered pace after the BJP came to power in the centre. "_There were over 200 academic positions that were to be filled up and we are having a difficult time to identify the right people for these positions. That was the real eye opener for us_," said an RSS functionary.
> 
> The RSS is yet to get its cadre appointed to fill positions in the ministries of human resource, science and technology and culture.
> 
> Also with the left wing ideologues dominating the academia, the RSS is now feeling the need to strengthen its troops. Sangh insiders say that the organizations needs to strengthen its network of historians and social scientists to counter the left.
> 
> Many who were deprived of the opportunity in earlier days, feel it is welcomed step. A senior scientist and associated with Vijnana Bharti said, "After completing my MSc, I wanted to study further. But I was told by my mentor to start working as a pracharak."
> 
> But not anymore. The young volunteers and pracharaks are now encouraged to aspire for institutions like IITs and IIMs. The sangh is of the view that besides obtaining a degree these volunteers will carry on the activity of the Sangh on campus. "We hold daily or weekly shakhas in these institutions. Our volunteers who will studying in these institutions will carry on the activity of the organisation along with academics. This will also help us to spread the idea of our organization amongst the students," said a senior Sangh functionary.
> 
> "As a practice, our volunteers are asked to identify their area of interest and pursue higher education," said Manohar Vaidya, RSS spokesperson. Vaidya also added that unlike earlier days, all young volunteers are encouraged to complete college and those with potential and interest are guided to study further.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> RSS needs more of their own from the humanities,social sciences & the sciences streams. They should have realised & started this AGES ago. Atleast under the ABV sarkar.
> Atleast they are doing something about this now
> 
> What do u guys think @Nair saab @Bombermanx1


The start has already been done,brother What do you think all our saints been doing all these days and why do you think there is always a Leftist, Christian/Secular as they call themselves, NGO's out there to throw mud on them no matter what good these people or their Organizations do?This is a global Conspiracy.It's all about Funds.
Do see Joshua Project .
The Islamists are not far behind,they will ally with christians in Heathen countries like ours and China and scream persecution by Non-Abrahmics.Once they taken the land, they will fight in between themselves ,see Africa,Middle East or any nation with 50% Christian and 45% Muslim population and see their results.
The foundations have already been laid.That is why even after so many invasions we are still the existing continuous civilization still left,while others all around the world perished.Because this land doesn't tolerate such idiots from outside and will always produce warriors (Intellectual,Physical,Strategic) to reclaim this land.
RSS needs to do a lot, in connecting all these NGO's run by Hindu saints into a conglomeration.The only problem is we are a free religion and no head.We don't even consider God as head in some sects of thought like Advaita etc.
We are a dynamic religion,always evolving,while it is not the same case with other religions, they are not evolving but stuck in ideas,hence becoming dogmatic. Therefore,those who don't evolve will perish.
RSS needs to get rid of this RTE( right to Education) which is only applied to Hindu schools. and most of all
Remove State control of Temples,Do these both and see results instantly and see how fast Bharat Mata reclaims here people back.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

*Narendra Modi’s approval ratings stay high at 74%*






Narendra Modi’s approval ratings stay high at 74% - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## noksss

There is a busy bridge in the city of Pune called Mhatre Bridge. Everyday, it is traversed by thousands of people, but not many people know or care that the bridge is named after an unsung Indian hero, *Shri Ravindra Hareshwar Mhatre, who was brutally killed by Kashmiri terrorists at the young age of 48 while he was serving as a diplomat in the Indian Embassy in Birmingham in the UK.*

*Ravindra Mhatre was abducted and killed in an attempt to secure the release of terrorist Maqbo...ol Bhat of the Jammu and Kashmir Liberation Front - yeah, the same Maqbool Bhat, in whose name separatist slogans were raised at *‪#‎JNU‬*.*

Mhatre was kidnapped as he was stepping out of a Baker's shop after picking up a birthday cake for his daughter. Mhatre's daughter was only 14 when he disappeared forever from her life. Her father's body was found three days later on a sidestreet in Birmingham.

*The then PM Indira Gandhi refused to negotiate with the terrorists and Maqbool Bhat was hanged to death days after Mhatre's body was found. A few months after that, Mrs. Gandhi visited Mhatre's ageing parents in Mumbai and allegedly said to them that on a personal level, she was guilty of taking their son away from them, but her hands were tied.*

In an emotional interview, Mhatre's daughter talks about how her father's murder changed her life forever.

*The Kashmiri terrorists haven't forgotten Maqbul Bhat, but we Indians have forgotten Ravindra Mhatre.*

Source - a WA update in Marathi and Wikipedia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD672cqBkRg

*TFI*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> *Narendra Modi’s approval ratings stay high at 74%*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi’s approval ratings stay high at 74% - Livemint





Any sure seat in kerala? Atleast one?


----------



## sankranti

noksss said:


> There is a busy bridge in the city of Pune called Mhatre Bridge. Everyday, it is traversed by thousands of people, but not many people know or care that the bridge is named after an unsung Indian hero, *Shri Ravindra Hareshwar Mhatre, who was brutally killed by Kashmiri terrorists at the young age of 48 while he was serving as a diplomat in the Indian Embassy in Birmingham in the UK.*
> 
> *Ravindra Mhatre was abducted and killed in an attempt to secure the release of terrorist Maqbo...ol Bhat of the Jammu and Kashmir Liberation Front - yeah, the same Maqbool Bhat, in whose name separatist slogans were raised at *‪#‎JNU‬*.*
> 
> Mhatre was kidnapped as he was stepping out of a Baker's shop after picking up a birthday cake for his daughter. Mhatre's daughter was only 14 when he disappeared forever from her life. Her father's body was found three days later on a sidestreet in Birmingham.
> 
> *The then PM Indira Gandhi refused to negotiate with the terrorists and Maqbool Bhat was hanged to death days after Mhatre's body was found. A few months after that, Mrs. Gandhi visited Mhatre's ageing parents in Mumbai and allegedly said to them that on a personal level, she was guilty of taking their son away from them, but her hands were tied.*
> 
> In an emotional interview, Mhatre's daughter talks about how her father's murder changed her life forever.
> 
> *The Kashmiri terrorists haven't forgotten Maqbul Bhat, but we Indians have forgotten Ravindra Mhatre.*
> 
> Source - a WA update in Marathi and Wikipedia
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD672cqBkRg
> 
> *TFI*



Thank you for reminding us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Fighting for Dalit's right ...



Back in uni days, I always used to attend pro Palestine rallies, was always full of mid eastern hotties

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jamahir

jamahir said:


> this terrorist-support thread needs to be closed.



@nair , explain to me why my post got a negative rating.

@Irfan Baloch @haviZsultan @waz @Slav Defence - sorry i had to tag you but this is necessary... there is a pm session currently ongoing, started by @WAJsal, and it is about me being ganged-up on by some indian members, including nair, and wajsal is yet to bring it to a conclusion to my satisfaction despite 11 pages and four days.

now, instead of nair seeing what is obvious about this thread or even asking me my reason for saying the quoted statement, he has proceeded to give me negative rating.

what is going on with pdf?? is there no democracy here??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

jamahir said:


> @nair , explain to me why my post got a negative rating.
> 
> @Irfan Baloch @haviZsultan @waz @Slav Defence - sorry i had to tag you but this is necessary... there is a pm session currently ongoing, started by @WAJsal, and it is about me being ganged-up by some indian members, including nair, and wajsal is yet to bring it to a conclusion to my satisfaction.
> 
> now, instead of nair seeing what is obvious about this thread or even asking me my reason for saying the quoted statement, he has proceeded to give me negative rating.
> 
> what is going on with pdf??


mullahs have already been kept at bay but,sanghis will eventually take over this forum no forum for oldman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

jamahir said:


> @nair , explain to me why my post got a negative rating.
> 
> @Irfan Baloch @haviZsultan @waz @Slav Defence - sorry i had to tag you but this is necessary... there is a pm session currently ongoing, started by @WAJsal, and it is about me being ganged-up on by some indian members, including nair, and wajsal is yet to bring it to a conclusion to my satisfaction despite 11 pages of it.
> 
> now, instead of nair seeing what is obvious about this thread or even asking me my reason for saying the quoted statement, he has proceeded to give me negative rating.
> 
> what is going on with pdf??



Isn't it obvious? You are derailing a thread with your useless one liners. If you want the thread closed , take it up with the mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

jamahir said:


> they insult joe sir


did they,he is a benign principled senior monsieur of P.D.F----ab uuudh hoga @Levina d d,are you with us or against us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Facing accusations from Congress party over letting Vijay Mallya escape from the country without making him pay his debts; government today claimed that Mallya was in fact on a secret mission to bring back black money.

Government claims it was a part of its master plan to let liquor baron flee the country so that he could set his foot abroad, project himself as a fugitive from Indian law (just like Lalit Modi) and then get down to his real task of extracting black money stashed offshore.


"We are very serious about bringing black money back to India. And, we have entrusted this responsibility on the 'able' shoulders of Vijay Mallya ji, who has proven his credentials time and again by excelling in fraudulent activities," confirmed a source from PMO. "He will win trust of people over there by boasting about how Indian authorities are after him and how he has made a fool of them. Aur dushman ka dushman toh dost hota hai," he added.


The source from PMO further claimed, "If BJP was responsible for Mallya's escape, then do you think PM Modi would've missed an opportunity of going abroad with him."

Finance Minister Arun Jaitley further revealed how it was a masterstroke by his government to strike a deal with Mallya - of waiving off his loans in lieu of the black money that he will bring back.

"We all are aware of the talent of Mr Mallya, when it comes to extracting money from banks. We have full faith that he will be able to display same skills while dealing with Swiss banks. In fact, we are confident that not only the Indian black money, he will be able to trick Swiss bank authorities into parting away with black money of other countries," Jaitley explained how it was all part of BJP's grand plan to boost GDP.

Meanwhile, Congress insiders claim that so impressed is the high command by Mallya that when he returns, he would be offered a prominent position in the party.

"He is corrupt, has siphoned off Indians tax payers' money, has a good for nothing son. He is perfect match for our party," Congress spokesperson justified the party's decision.

Mocktale: Govt says Vijay Mallya has left country on a secret mission to bring back black money - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

jamahir said:


> @nair , explain to me why my post got a negative rating.
> 
> @Irfan Baloch @haviZsultan @waz @Slav Defence - sorry i had to tag you but this is necessary... there is a pm session currently ongoing, started by @WAJsal, and it is about me being ganged-up on by some indian members, including nair, and wajsal is yet to bring it to a conclusion to my satisfaction despite 11 pages of it.
> 
> now, instead of nair seeing what is obvious about this thread or even asking me my reason for saying the quoted statement, he has proceeded to give me negative rating.
> 
> what is going on with pdf?? is there no democracy here??



Well You are not that innocent to have not understood the reason behind it......... Actually i wanted to ask you to edit it to get it reversed it (since no one has quoted it ), Now that you have made a complain, Let us leave it to mods to take a call...... 

Ganging up with them to you???? I dont even remember having a conversation with you, and afaik i was asked to convey my views on the issues by @WAJsal, and do not add me to be part of the problem .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

nair said:


> Well You are not that innocent to have not understood the reason behind it



i am a simple and straight-talking person so i don't understand any hidden meanings behind your act... so please explain.



nair said:


> Ganging up with them to you???? I dont even remember having a conversation with you, and afaik i was asked to convey my views on the issues by @WAJsal, and do not add me to be part of the problem .....



you may not have spoken to me ever but in the course of the pm conversation you joined the crooks, so you cannot say "don't add me".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

NEW DELHI: The RSS is committed to awakening national consciousness in society but doesn't believe in the show business that is the order of present day politics, the organisation's Akhil Bharatiya Sah Prachar Pramukh (publicity incharge) J Nandakumar has said.

Speaking to ET, the national functionary of the RSS said the government has done the right thing in JNU by sending out a clear message, "universities have to instil patriotism and social awareness in youth."

"The tone and tenor of the slogans raised at the JNU by a group of misguided students were quite unbecoming of a university and hence unacceptable. I feel that any anti-national activity, either by students or others, should be dealt very strictly. Any leniency shown in such matters is sure to weaken the nation. Government has taken appropriate decision and the due process is on." he said.

To a question on the recent issue of a news anchor of a Malayalam channel, Sindhu Suryakumar, receiving threat calls from several right wingers after she hosted a discussion on Durga and Mahisasur, Nandakumar said the RSS had absolutely no role in it. Sindhu had reportedly received over 2,000 threat calls after she anchored a show on HRD Minister Smriti Irani's comments on Mahishasura.

She was accused of denigrating the goddess, though her programme had only dealt with Irani's comments in Parliament.

Nandakumar, who hails from Kerala, said if anyone was found guilty, one should be punished. "But one thing is quite obvious that a hurt feeling among Hindus is increasing due to such incidents. It is not a matter related to any particular organisation or individual, it was related to the sentiment and religious faith of a particular community. Let police go into the matter and come out with a clear picture about the whole unsavory episode. If at all someone has used abusive language against a lady journalist, no doubt, one should be punished," he said.

"At the same time, all should come forward against the irresponsible misuse of the so called 'Freedom of expression," he said, adding, in Kerala everything, including the media was politicised. "Kerala is the classical example where the environment of pseudo secularism not only prevails but even thrives. Quite naturally, a majority of the media have arrayed against the Hindutva movement," Nandakumar alleged.

Nandakumar claimed that the RSS has been working to organise the whole society. "We always concentrate on raising the level of national consciousness of the common man. That alone will ensure our wellbeing and prosperity as a nation." "Being a Swayamsevak, I don't think we require somebody's certificate to prove our patriotism. Even our worst enemies can't question our patriotism and our commitment to this sacred nation," he said, adding ever since the flag code was amended in 2002, the RSS has been hoisting the Tricolour on Independence Day and Republic Day at Nagpur headquarters.
Government did the right thing in JNU: RSS - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Mentee said:


> did they,he is a benign principled senior monsieur of P.D.F----ab uuudh hoga @Levina d d,are you with us or against us?


On what??



jamahir said:


> i am a simple and straight-talking person so i don't understand any hidden meanings behind your act... so please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> you may not have spoken to me ever but in the course of the pm conversation you joined the crooks, so you cannot say "don't add me".


Chill!!
Nair is the most cool headed guy I know on the forum.
And this thread like any other thread is meant for discussions.
I do not see anyone supporting killing of innocent people on this thread.
So there really wasn't a need to call it a "terrorist thread". 
If not anything, this is the only thread where Indians discuss Indian politics freely. And this must be the only thread where Pakistanis or other nationalities do not comment.
I hope you guys will be able to sort out the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

jamahir said:


> i am a simple and straight-talking person so i don't understand any hidden meanings behind your act... so please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> you may not have spoken to me ever but in the course of the pm conversation you joined the crooks, so you cannot say "don't add me".





Bro this is a sanghi congregation. For confirmation just search the thread with 'Muslim' keyword and you'll see that the vilest of Islamophobic things ever written on Internet will be here. 
No use fighting knickeratis in their bastion they'll gag up against you. 
Draw them out one by one into the open and hunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

jamahir said:


> i am a simple and straight-talking person so i don't understand any hidden meanings behind your act... so please explain.



Ok since you sound very innocent, let me explain, the rating has been given for below 4 reasons....
1) Attempt to derail, 
2) Troll post 
3) One liner 
4) Flame bait 

whether those reasons are legitimate or not, will be decided by Mods....... So let us leave it at it, You can even open a thread in GHQ to contest this rating, 



jamahir said:


> you may not have spoken to me ever but in the course of the pm conversation you joined the crooks, so you cannot say "don't add me".



I do not wish to continue this discussion here as this is not the appropriate place, May be you can take this to the PM you are referring

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> Any sure seat in kerala? Atleast one?



Nemom is a sure seat even if there is a minority consolidation and tactical voting by congress CPI(M) candidate is facing some allegations with in party (നേമം മണ്ഡലം കമ്മിറ്റിയില്‍ സി.പി.എം നേതാക്കള്‍ തമ്മില്‍ വാക്കേറ്റം | mangalam.com ) ,Vatiyoor kavu is another place Kummaamji is contesting there opponent there is very strong so give 75% chance there

There are 10+ places with 40-50% chance to win like Palakkad ,Kasargod,Kazhukootam,TVM,Aranmula,Chengannur,manjeswaram,Kodungaloor,Manaloor,thripoonithra,Kunndamangalam ..etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> Nemom is a sure seat even if there is a minority consolidation and tactical voting by congress and CPI(M) candidate is facing some allegations with in party (നേമം മണ്ഡലം കമ്മിറ്റിയില്‍ സി.പി.എം നേതാക്കള്‍ തമ്മില്‍ വാക്കേറ്റം | mangalam.com ) ,Vatiyoor kavu is another place Kummaamji is contesting there opponent there is very strong so give 75% chance there
> 
> There are 10+ places with 40-50% chance to win like Palakkad ,Kasargod,Kazhukootam,TVM,Aranmula,Chengannur,manjeswaram,Kodungaloor,Manaloor,thripoonithra,Kunndamangalam ..etc



The only chance i see here is Nemam, the reason again "Rajagopal"........ Well other places (you mentioned)can create an impact and screw the plans of UDF and LDF........


----------



## nair

What do you guys (mallu's) think about Saritha??? Did LDF used her to the potential? or still there anything left??? I get feel that around the peak of the campaign they might release the so called "letter" to media......... Which could be the thuruppu gulan for this election.....


----------



## Mentee

Levina said:


> On what??


some sanghis insulted sir @Joe Shearer ha na @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Mentee said:


> some sanghis insulted sir @Joe Shearer ha na @jamahir


Let me tell you one thing.
You can not keep everyone happy!
There will always be people who will have views divergent from your's.

My views are often very diff from Joe Sir's and I do not agree to many things he says. But I repect him.
So I will not support personal attacks and throwing innuendos on someone so senior.


I have not seen the thread or posts so I will refrain from commenting further on the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> The only chance i see here is Nemam, the reason again "Rajagopal"........ Well other places (you mentioned)can create an impact and screw the plans of UDF and LDF........



Considering votes BJP got in LS poll and local body poll just "screw chances of ruling fronts" is gross underestimation,IF bjp can continue the increasing trend of votes we can see miracles in many seats .....Currently BJP is well ahead of other parties Forged alliance with BDJS ,JSS faction ,Kerala congress many candidates like Kummanam,Sridharan pillai ,shoba surendran Gopalakrishnan ,muralidharan ,Radhakrishan ,sreesan started their election works hope they can continue this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Levina said:


> Left, right and centre, Saritha it seems kept *everyone entertained*


*
*
That would be an understatement.....
*
*


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> What do you guys (mallu's) think about Saritha??? Did LDF used her to the potential? or still there anything left??? I get feel that around the peak of the campaign they might release the so called "letter" to media......... Which could be the thuruppu gulan for this election.....



UDF won the LS poll when solar was bright and shining it was LDF's main political weapon at that time,Two MP's who faced direct allegation Won comfortably so i doubt Saritha's letter can make an impact Nanaja padakkam mathramanu sarithayude valla CD yo clippo annengil nokkam ...Kairali news telecasted one page of her letter but no political impact

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Marxist said:


> CD yo clippo annengil nokkam



I thought there were 7 clips..... (1 more is pending i think)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Levina said:


> Let me tell you one thing.
> You can not keep everyone happy!
> There will always be people who will have views divergent from your's.
> 
> My views are often very diff from Joe Sir's and I do not agree to many things he says. But I repect him.
> So I will not support personal attacks and throwing innuendos on someone so senior.
> 
> 
> I have not seen the thread or posts so I will refrain from commenting further on the issue.




I'd rather watch more Kanhaiyyah speeches to educate myself of rising fascist tendencies than waste time replying to hollow arguments put forward by an ignorant sanghee

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

nair said:


> I thought there were 7 clips..... (1 more is pending i think)



those seven may be tip of an iceberg,rumor is that clip was self recorded for some one she loved ...


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> I'd rather watch more Kanhaiyyah speeches to educate myself of rising fascist tendencies than waste time replying to hollow arguments put forward by an ignorant sanghee


Well...well...I want him to make one of his spectacular speeches about how he harassed one of the female students in JNU. 
That shameless creature craves for limelight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

AAPTARD's Lie got busted.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mentee

Levina said:


> Let me tell you one thing.
> You can not keep everyone happy!
> There will always be people who will have views divergent from your's.
> 
> My views are often very diff from Joe Sir's and I do not agree to many things he says. But I repect him.
> So I will not support personal attacks and throwing innuendos on someone so senior.
> 
> 
> I have not seen the thread or posts so I will refrain from commenting further on the issue.


fine, but sanghi highhandedness is increasing with each passing day, i propose a pramano strike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Mentee said:


> fine, but sanghi highhandedness is increasing with each passing day, i propose a pramano strike


Parrrrmanu? 
Pehle Banalo Phir baat karenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

general @jamahir of southern command would help us vymaan ap ka or haa'n vispod vayomandal m kry gy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

jamahir said:


> that indeed may be the fate of pdf... the sanghis already control the narrative on the indian side... you and havi have seen how they gang-up on me and probably seen how they insult joe sir and the_showstopper.
> 
> the saffronis on pdf having been calling for dropping vacuum bombs on the jnu campus in delhi, having been caliing for lynching and massacre of the jnu progressive students, having been insulting progressives like arundhati roy for a long time, have insulted the suicided dalit activist, rohith vemula, have said that ( according to them ) there is no equality among humans and might is right, have laughed at my assertions of 300,000 indian farmers having suicided just between 1995 and 2015.
> 
> these saffronis have no human feeling at all, no empathy with the oppressed, no sadness about injustices... they always go on with their nationalist filth, hating people because they belong to a different religion and country and political affiliation.
> 
> pdf seems no country for gentle old men indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> you, a sanghi, talk of thread derailment??
> 
> and psychopathic and genocidal posts by sanghis don't get negative ratings but my truth-filled post did??
> 
> and i have reported this thread once before.
> 
> tell me why should this thread be not closed.


you must be careful in arguments please
calling safroni or Singhi is seen by some as insults like being called Islamist or a wahabi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

SINGHI----another joke created---just saying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyisthelimit

magudi said:


>



He is one of the best ministers in NDA sarkar, he is himself a businessman so he knows ground realities and how to overcome it.

Hope he is able to make some positive changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Marxist said:


> *Narendra Modi’s approval ratings stay high at 74%*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narendra Modi’s approval ratings stay high at 74% - Livemint


Not to mention the entire red consists of Christians, Muslims and Liberals showing just how completely India is communally charged. Muslims overwhelming against the Modi government as it is blamed for Gujrat. We muslims no matter what happens will not vote for Modi and his communal politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

haviZsultan said:


> Not to mention the entire red consists of Christians, Muslims and Liberals showing just how completely India is communally charged. Muslims overwhelming against the Modi government as it is blamed for Gujrat. We muslims no matter what happens will not vote for Modi and his communal politics.


Yeah UP deserves only Mayawati


----------



## mooppan

haviZsultan said:


> Not to mention the entire red consists of Christians, Muslims and Liberals showing just how completely India is communally charged. Muslims overwhelming against the Modi government as it is blamed for Gujrat. We muslims no matter what happens will not vote for Modi and his communal politics.


Modiji and his government is way more liberal(as per my understanding)..The problem(actually not problem but nuisance) is 2 paisa/post sanghi armies roaming throughout internet platforms with their born hatred for non hindus..These peoples are actually,who are diminishing the image of Modi government..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Presstitudes not saying word on this:




Kejriwal To Vijay Mallaya: Come to Delhi, give few Core in Donations & get Certificate of Honesty & Clean Chit.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708416658835017728

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Levina

It takes a lot of courage to stand up and ask your followers to stop chanting so that a guy who might have conspired against yourself can speak...I reckon. 
Hats off Modi!!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708601035812515840

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Levina said:


> It takes a lot of courage to stand up and ask your followers to stop chanting so that a guy who might have conspired against yourself can speak...I reckon.
> Hats off Modi!!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708601035812515840



When Nitish came to speak people first shouted "Nitish Kumar Murdabad" later they started shouting "Modi Modi"- It was absoutely shameful booing their CM infront of PM with whole country watching should've never happened-
However I think we need to see why people did this- The two Bridges which Modi enaugrated has lots of emotional attachment of people of the respective regions- I know about the struggle which took place for Munger-Khagaria Rail cum Road Bridge inaugrated by ABV on his birthday back in 2002 so let me summarize It for you-
People of that region were victim of regular floods which the Ganges brought every year- there was a thriving river island with lots of people living there very fertile and agricultural paradise- However the farmers couldn't get their products to the market and suffered a lot- Some leader gave them a solution- "a Bridge that would connect both sides with solid rock embankment of several Km to stop the regular floods and changing river course"- There was massive agitations and demands and every political party used them for their benefits cheating them every time- by the year 1990 there was a massive flood and the river swallowed the whole island and changed its course somewhat similar to what happened with Kosi recently- people were left homeless and landless- no compensation came and noting was done for them- The demand however didn't die people Begged Lalu- nothing happened then came Nitish as RailMinister and they finally got what they wanted- However It was painful to see the Bridge which was promised to be completed by 2007 and then 2010 and then 2014 all painly due to step motherly attitude of UPA It appeared as If congress was taking revenge from people who refused to vote them- People lost their investments and precious time- the North remained in dirt while the south prospered- Now that they see their dreams come true many of them jumped on the trailers of goods train which was flagged ceremoniously by Modi- not worried how will they return back because passenger train has not yet started and the road part is still incomplete- so Its a 200km loop journey which they would have to take or walk 10-15km on hot sand If they cross river by boat- It was a war these poor people fought for the last 50 years they won that war today- Nitish was one of their commanders who changed side Just before their victory- and sat in the lap of those who made them suffer for all these years- So It was natural outrage- I hope they learn to be gracious and remember that Its all politics- Most people of that generation who started the struggle are no more today- Their sons and their grandsons remember the lathicharge and mass arrests their elders were subjected to for honest demands- They are clebrating especially those in North Bihar- now their grains can be sold and they would not need to walk 10-15km in hot sand to reach Government Hospital, Court, Collectorate etc- Their sons can now get better schools and collages without being forced to stay in rented house- Today has been a new dawn in their lives-

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

This got to be a joke right? can anyone of you can shed more light on this? 

@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @JanjaWeed @magudi @Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> This got to be a joke right? can anyone of you can shed more light on this?
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @JanjaWeed @magudi @Levina


What??? Someone okayed a purchase of 7.62x51mm belt ammunition for a *state police force*? The kind of ammunition that is used for belt-fed *machine guns*?? Naturally a state police force is unlikely to possess such heavy weaponary and not only was this absurd decsion made but they ordered *$10 million USD* worth? I mean just .........



haviZsultan said:


> Not to mention the entire red consists of Christians, Muslims and Liberals showing just how completely India is communally charged. Muslims overwhelming against the Modi government as it is blamed for Gujrat.



Riiiiiight, cool story 
Poll data shows large number of Muslims voted for Modi : Highlights, News - India Today



haviZsultan said:


> We muslims no matter what happens will not vote for Modi and his communal politics.


"We"? There is no "we" about it, you are not Indian, cannot speak on behalf of Indians nor can you vote in India. Unlike you, Muslims in India do not let their relgion cloud their judgement or allow it to dictate their entire life.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> What??? Someone okayed a purchase of 7.62x51mm belt ammunition for a state police force? The kind of ammunition is used for belt-fed machine guns?? Naturally a state police force is unlikely to possess such heavy weaponary and not only was this absurd decsion made but they ordered $10 million USD worth? I mean just .........


I am appalled at criminal negligence by the bureaucrats. And our presstitutes are busy dissing BJP over some random loud mouths instead of bringing such issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

ranjeet said:


> I am appalled at criminal negligence by the bureaucrats. And our presstitutes are busy dissing BJP over some random loud mouths instead of bringing such issues.


Imagine the scale of the wastage going on across all states across all sectors, it's a most depressig thought.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> This got to be a joke right? can anyone of you can shed more light on this?
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @JanjaWeed @magudi @Levina


Actually Congress-NCP govt was planning to by 10000cr rupees worth guns to fit those bullets. Unfortunately they lost elections soon after!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Today there was another hitjob, this time on the ayush ministry:

Ayush ministry debunks report of not hiring Mislim yoga trainers with point by point rebuttal | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Read that the guy who did this was someone called Pushp Sharma, ex tehelka, someone who previously blackmailed officers using fake stings (and was arrested for it).
Milligazzete,started peddling this (a site that posts this type of stuff: Headley Saga: Mumbai attack was a joint IB-CIA-Mossad-RSS project  ), later congi and aap media outlets, and even huffpost, quint etc.

Disgusting. Hope there will be payback.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Abingdonboy said:


> Imagine the scale of the wastage going on across all states across all sectors, it's a most depressig thought.


Today Modi inaugurated a bridge in Bihar. Total cost of the project was around 600 crores but delays over the years raised the cost over 3000 crores. The rot is sunk in to the roots. complete reboot of bureaucracy is much needed.



TejasMk3 said:


> Today there was another hitjob, this time on the ayush ministry:
> 
> Ayush ministry debunks report of not hiring Mislim yoga trainers with point by point rebuttal | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> Read that the guy who did this was someone called Pushp Sharma, ex tehelka, someone who previously blackmailed officers using fake stings (and arrested for it).
> Milligazzete,started peddling this (a site that posts this type of stuff: Headley Saga: Mumbai attack was a joint IB-CIA-Mossad-RSS project  ), later congi and aap media outlets, and even huffpost, quint etc.
> 
> Disgusting. Hope there will be payback.


Payback? BJP doesn't know what that is. Prithviraj syndrome will undo this government.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

True Secularism:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Environmental clearance period reduced: Prakash Javadekar - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708268490805784576
Should've been PM instead of kommunal safed daadi

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## utraash

Levina said:


> It takes a lot of courage to stand up and ask your followers to stop chanting so that a guy who might have conspired against yourself can speak...I reckon.
> Hats off Modi!!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708601035812515840



YouTube link hai toh share karo pls.....



Parul said:


> True Secularism:


Where do you get such Masala ? All worth hitting Superlike buttons.... 
Another safroonist/sanghi....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

haviZsultan said:


> Not to mention the entire red consists of Christians, Muslims and Liberals showing just how completely India is communally charged. Muslims overwhelming against the Modi government as it is blamed for Gujrat. We muslims no matter what happens will not vote for Modi and his communal politics.



Why are we blaming Modi for this, we all need to over come this now. Its 16 years and he is cleared of all charges in spite of Sonia led brigade trying to frame him. It proves he was not involved and all action was tried to frame him one or other way.

Muslims kill themselves in their own countries. So you preaching us about Muslims is completely wrong. You should preach your own Pakistan who is killing / kidnapping minorities, Bangladeshi's hacking Hindus in their country. Muslims killing and raping their own brothers and sisters in Middle east.

It is hypocrisy that you Muslims get involved and show sympathy for Indian Muslims while conveniently forgetting your own kind in your own countries.

Do your statements justify that other communities should also use same equation in your countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Any link for warm up match? thrilling chase is on.


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> What??? Someone okayed a purchase of 7.62x51mm belt ammunition for a *state police force*? The kind of ammunition that is used for belt-fed *machine guns*?? Naturally a state police force is unlikely to possess such heavy weaponary and not only was this absurd decsion made but they ordered *$10 million USD* worth? I mean just .........
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight, cool story
> Poll data shows large number of Muslims voted for Modi : Highlights, News - India Today
> 
> 
> "We"? There is no "we" about it, you are not Indian, cannot speak on behalf of Indians nor can you vote in India. Unlike you, Muslims in India do not let their relgion cloud their judgement or allow it to dictate their entire life.



Ignore the Delusional Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

haviZsultan said:


> We muslims no matter what happens will not vote for Modi and his communal politics.



Just wanted to remind you again that you are a Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Govt to disburse loans for 15 crore people under PM Modi's Mudra Yojana scheme | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

It pains me to see Modi forced to operate under a) Mandal commission b) Bicameral system.

We could be easily achieving more than 10% growth now in real terms.

Also sorry if I did not reply/thank to tags, I was banned for a cpl weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

JNU professor calls Dalit, Muslim teachers anti-nationals - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

utraash said:


> YouTube link hai toh share karo pls.....


heres the youtube link 







Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> When Nitish came to speak people first shouted "Nitish Kumar Murdabad" later they started shouting "Modi Modi"- It was absoutely shameful booing their CM infront of PM with whole country watching should've never happened-
> However I think we need to see why people did this- The two Bridges which Modi enaugrated has lots of emotional attachment of people of the respective regions- I know about the struggle which took place for Munger-Khagaria Rail cum Road Bridge inaugrated by ABV on his birthday back in 2002 so let me summarize It for you-
> People of that region were victim of regular floods which the Ganges brought every year- there was a thriving river island with lots of people living there very fertile and agricultural paradise- However the farmers couldn't get their products to the market and suffered a lot- Some leader gave them a solution- "a Bridge that would connect both sides with solid rock embankment of several Km to stop the regular floods and changing river course"- There was massive agitations and demands and every political party used them for their benefits cheating them every time- by the year 1990 there was a massive flood and the river swallowed the whole island and changed its course somewhat similar to what happened with Kosi recently- people were left homeless and landless- no compensation came and noting was done for them- The demand however didn't die people Begged Lalu- nothing happened then came Nitish as RailMinister and they finally got what they wanted- However It was painful to see the Bridge which was promised to be completed by 2007 and then 2010 and then 2014 all painly due to step motherly attitude of UPA It appeared as If congress was taking revenge from people who refused to vote them- People lost their investments and precious time- the North remained in dirt while the south prospered- Now that they see their dreams come true many of them jumped on the trailers of goods train which was flagged ceremoniously by Modi- not worried how will they return back because passenger train has not yet started and the road part is still incomplete- so Its a 200km loop journey which they would have to take or walk 10-15km on hot sand If they cross river by boat- It was a war these poor people fought for the last 50 years they won that war today- Nitish was one of their commanders who changed side Just before their victory- and sat in the lap of those who made them suffer for all these years- So It was natural outrage- I hope they learn to be gracious and remember that Its all politics- Most people of that generation who started the struggle are no more today- Their sons and their grandsons remember the lathicharge and mass arrests their elders were subjected to for honest demands- They are clebrating especially those in North Bihar- now their grains can be sold and they would not need to walk 10-15km in hot sand to reach Government Hospital, Court, Collectorate etc- Their sons can now get better schools and collages without being forced to stay in rented house- Today has been a new dawn in their lives-


I know where you're coming from.
But i wonder why did the people of Bihar vote for him if they could not trust him anymore??? 



Nilgiri said:


> Also sorry if I did not reply/thank to tags, I was banned for a cpl weeks.


You must have taken a bait.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Levina said:


> You must have taken a bait.



I fished for it with a long pole ...apparently "V-word" is haram moniker for our Bengali friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


> I fished for it with a long pole ...apparently "V-word" is haram moniker for our Bengali friends


Which V-word?


----------



## Nilgiri

Levina said:


> Which V-word?



It sounds like the name Walter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


> It sounds like the name Walter


Gotcha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arbit

Nilgiri said:


> It sounds like the name Walter





Anyway, welcome back Nilgiri. I enjoy reading your posts. Very informative and well put.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

NEW DELHI: The government is putting in "massive efforts" to conserve ecology that include setting up of 20 water recycling plants along the Ganga and create huge employment opportunities, Union Minister Nitin Gadkaritoday said.

"We are committed to conserving ecology. By developing waterways, we can save the environment and minimise pollution ...Ganga is a subject close to people's hearts. We have started huge work on the Ganga. We are making 20 water recycling plants along the river," Road Transport, Highways and Shipping Minister Gadkari said.

Addressing the World Cultural Festival, organised by the Art of Living Foundation here, the minister said the government has decided to use this water from recycling plants at 13 railway stations and refinery in Mathura, besides 13 power projects.

"Recycling of water will be done and used for industry...The environment issues are very important and I feel we are very much progressive and development oriented. Eradication of poverty is our mission through creation of huge jobs," Gadkari said.

Parliament's nod to convert 111 rivers across the country into waterways is a "revolutionary step" and paves the way for utilisation of 35,000 km of waterways in the country for sustainable development.

Gadkari felt that harnessing waterways will minimise pollution while reducing high logistical charges, adding that apart from waterways, the government is focusing on converting "waste into wealth" and has given nod to 8 per cent plastic usage in tar for building roads.

Besides, iron ore slag is used for road construction and use of bio-CNG, bio-diesel, electric and environment-friendly fuel is being promoted to cut down on huge Rs 8 lakh crore crude import bill per annum.

In Nagpur alone, the government will have 100 buses on bio-CNG and another 50 running on ethanol.

Bio-digesters, the minister said, will be used in Delhi to convert its waste into bio-fuel, stressing that completion of eastern and western bypasses along with highway projects worth Rs 30,000 crore will decongest traffic in Delhi by 50 per cent in two years while significantly reducing pollution.

"Conversion of knowledge into wealth as well as conversion of waste into wealth is our mission. By these two missions, we can make the life of people a sustainable one," Gadkari said.

He also let out that the government will soon take the length of National Highways to 2 lakh km so that it can bear 80 per cent of the total road traffic.

At present, the NHs have a length of only about 1 lakh km out of a total 52 lakh km roads and carry 40 per cent of the traffic.

He said government is also spending Rs 11,000 crore to fix 767 black spots as India accounted for a huge 5 lakh road accidents per annum, in which 1.5 lakh people lost their lives while another 3 lakh were left maimed.
Twenty water recycling plants coming up on Ganga: Nitin Gadkari - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

This whole intolerance drama being enacted by the sickulars is a burkha to cover the achievements of the BJP govt.

Since these sickulars have nothing to say about governance, they need to manufacture something to show BJP in negative light.
Unfortunately for these guys, it looks like they started doing it too early and they are picking up issues that are starting to sound too silly for normal people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Levina said:


> Which V-word?





Levina said:


> Gotcha!



Stop pretending

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Stop pretending


Pretend as?


----------



## Roybot

Levina said:


> Pretend as?



Stop pretending that you don't what nilgiri was on about. Thats how you came to India remember

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Roybot said:


> Thats how you came to India remember




Every year i come by plane, next time I will come by road. Thank you.



ranjeet said:


> This got to be a joke right? can anyone of you can shed more light on this?
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @JanjaWeed @magudi @Levina



A committee led by the director general of police or home secretary generally approves the purchase of such ammunition.
Let RR patil of NCP (ex-home dept) give the answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Nautanki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708922344891420672

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708660709614362625

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

NEW DELHI: Asserting that boosting economic growth while making it socially inclusive was a major challenge for policy makers, President Pranab Mukherjee has saidIndian economy needed to generate 115 million non-farm jobs over the next decade to reap the 'demographic dividend'. 

He said launch of the Start Up India programme by the government indicates country's commitment towards harnessing the brilliance and creativity of its young minds for the larger benefit of society and the nation. 

Addressing a conference during 'Global Roundtable on Inclusive Innovations' held at Rashtrapati Bhavan yesterday, he said the country needs a model that draws in 350-400 million people who currently reside outside mainstream society. 

"The Indian economy today needs to generate 115 million non-farm jobs over the next decade to gainfully employ its workforce and reap its demographic dividend. 

"Given this context, encouraging and promoting self-employment as a career option for young people will be of paramount importance," the President was quoted as having said in a press release issued today. 

A culture of innovation and entrepreneurshipneeds to be institutionalised as part of our socio-economic eco-system. Innovation and entrepreneurship need to be inclusive and focus on a variety of enterprises, such as young technology firms, upcoming manufacturing businesses and rural innovator companies, he said. 

Mukherjee said policy makers in India are confronted with the challenge of boosting economic growth while at the same time making it socially inclusive. 

The President said that the country needed to focus on inclusive innovation projects that directly serve the welfare of lower-income and excluded groups. 

"Inclusive innovations often modify existing technologies, products or services to better meet the needs of those groups. It will only be successful if the innovations reach a much larger segment of the poor and excluded population than it currently does," he said. 

Mukherjee said entrepreneurs play an important role in the economic developmentof a country. 

"India will have to encourage creation of new SMEs (Small and Medium-Sized Enterprises) focused on manufacturing, while spurring grassroots innovation and growth. Putting entrepreneurship at the forefront of the economic agenda is, thus the need of the hour," the President said. 

Over the years technology has become disruptive and innovation has played a major role in technological breakthroughs through product, service and process related innovations, Mukherjee said. 

The President said many of the advanced nations have capitalised on their educational network to assume leadership positions in the area of innovation, start-ups and research. 

India with an educational network of over 700 universities and 35,000 colleges is optimally placed to capitalise on its intellectual seed capital, he said. 

Highlighting the issue of low levels of investment by Indian firms and businesses in Research and Development, the President said our current investment levels in R&D are a fraction of what world class companies spend. 

"The major contributor of R&D expenditure is the government. Without a substantive stepping up of these expenditures, we cannot expect to be at the higher end of the value chain," Mukherjee said. 

He called upon the private sector and institutes of higher learning to devote a larger part of their resources for R&D to enable innovation and job creation across the economy.
India needs 115 million non-farm jobs over next decade: President Pranab Mukherjee - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Why only Mallya? Hold people accountable for Air India's losses: Mohandas Pai | The News Minute

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Why only Mallya? Hold people accountable for Air India's losses: Mohandas Pai | The News Minute


Not going to happen. NCP manages to stay afloat despite not being in power. Shared Pawar & his party are always willing to be used as bargaining chip by whichever party is in power, both at the center & in Maharashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Sack Arun Jaitley and save the country: BJP MLA appeals PM Modi | Zee News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Levina said:


> I know where you're coming from.
> But i wonder why did the people of Bihar vote for him if they could not trust him anymore???
> 
> .



There are several reasons to be looked into- It would take a long post for that may be some day I'll write about that However I would mention the obvious few- which would apply any day anywhere all over India-

1- Over dependence on Modi- gross negligence over groundwork-
2- United Muslim vote against them-
3- Infighting (at least 50 seats were lost due to that)-

Other than that the Ganga belt is a traditional BJP voter base plus Hajipur is a fortress for NDA in Bihar- Nitish became MP several times from this Ganga belt only-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Intellectual vs contrary ideas of nation by Patricia Mukhim

Assam Tribune Epaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

Levina said:


> Gotcha!


What sounds like Walter and starts with V?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

rubyjackass said:


> What sounds like Walter and starts with V?





rubyjackass said:


> What sounds like Walter and starts with V?


Vaulter !!!

Pole Vaulter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

rubyjackass said:


> What sounds like Walter and starts with V?









If they looked like her, we would be more amenable to letting them in

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rubyjackass

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Vaulter !!!
> 
> Pole Vaulter


Why do Bengalis hate Vaulters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Nilgiri said:


> If they looked like her, we would be more amenable to letting them in

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> Not going to happen. NCP manages to stay afloat despite not being in power. Shared Pawar & his party are always willing to be used as bargaining chip by whichever party is in power, both at the center & in Maharashtra.



Political pundit!!!
Bowdown!!!


rubyjackass said:


> What sounds like Walter and starts with V?


could not stop laughing at this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Parul said:


>


I think i have seen that girl in your DP. Japji khaira? some punjabi actress?
I guess i have seen her in Dubai airport.



Robinhood Pandey said:


> Vaulter !!!
> 
> Pole Vaulter


i am gonna sue you @Roybot


----------



## Parul

Levina said:


> I think i have seen that girl in your DP. Japji khaira? some punjabi actress?
> I guess i have seen her in Dubai airport.



Yes, it's Japji in the DP. She's Former Miss Punjab + Punjabi Actress (unsuccessful one).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Parul said:


> Yes, it's Japji in the DP. She's Former Miss Punjab + Punjabi Actress (unsuccessful one).


One of my friend was Miss.Chandigarh sometime back. This female resembles my friend, and thats why it stuck me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Levina said:


> I think i have seen that girl in your DP. Japji khaira? some punjabi actress?



You can always right click a picture and select "search google for image".

It helps me identify girls in DPs too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


> You can always right click a picture and select "search google for image".
> It helps me identify girls in DPs too


Hehe
Thanks for the technical help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jatta Ka Chora...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Parul said:


> Jatta Ka Chora...



What a nasty Chaddi Sanghi Bhakth.
how dare he dedicate victories to fascist India and her Indian soldiers..

What is happening to Indians now a days eh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Revised Pensionary benefits under OROP released to over  Two Lakh Defence Pensioners

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

*BJP leader Subramanian Swamy had written to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, demanding that Rahul Gandhi be stripped of his Indian citizenship.*
BY: EXPRESS WEB DESK | NEW DELHI |UPDATED: MARCH 14, 2016 12:10 PM






Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi
Congress vice president Rahul Gandhiwas on Monday served a show-cause notice by the Ethics committee of Parliament asking whether he had declared himself as a British citizen during his stay in the United Kingdom.

“A showcause notice has been issued seeking his (Rahul’s) response on why he declared himself British citizen in documents related to a UK company,” Parliament’s ethics committee member Arjun Ram Meghwal told ANI.

Speaking to reporters outside Parliament House, Rahul was brief in his reaction: “We’ll deal with that.”

In January, BJP’s Delhi MP Maheish Girri wrote to Lok Sabha Speaker Sumitra Mahajan asking tha the Ethics Committee of Parliament investigate the matter on priority and without prejudice because “no person is above Constitution”.

Girri had complained to Mahajan against Rahul’s alleged “dual citizenship”.

“Many contradictory facts against Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi have come up. There is a big mystery over his citizenship now. If he is a citizen of two countries, then it’s a matter of serious concern,” Girri had said in a statement issued, adding that it was “very important to clear the speculations hovering” over him.

Accusing Rahul of declaring himself a British citizen to float a firm in the UK, BJP leader Subramanian Swamy had written to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, demanding that the Congress MP be stripped of his Indian citizenship as well as his parliamentary membership. The Congress has dismissed Swamy’s charge.

The ethics committee is headed by veteran BJP leader LK Advani.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709259457826394112British citizenship row: Rahul Gandhi issued notice by Parliament’s ethics committee | The Indian Express

Swami Ji -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mooppan

@Marxist
Surendran in Manjeshwaram again???...hehe...jaikkumennu ichchiri engillum pratheesha undaayirunna oru seat chumma kalanju kulichallo..


----------



## nair

mooppan said:


> @Marxist
> Surendran in Manjeshwaram again???...hehe...jaikkumennu ichchiri engillum pratheesha undaayirunna oru seat chumma kalanju kulichallo..



Who else??? You cant put rajagopal and kummanam in every seat right........ Wonder why vattiyoorkavu for Kummanam???


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709325739405934592

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> @Marxist
> Surendran in Manjeshwaram again???...hehe...jaikkumennu ichchiri engillum pratheesha undaayirunna oru seat chumma kalanju kulichallo..



Surendran thinks he will win that seat and not ready to contest elsewhere ,he got 46k votes from that constituency in 2014 ls poll so its not a completely lost cause ...


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> Surendran thinks he will win that seat and not ready to contest elsewhere ,he got 46k votes from that constituency in 2014 ls poll so its not a completely lost cause ...


Locals and Tulus like Balakrishna shetty or Sreekanth would have been a better choice for BJP,After all Manjeshwaram is a Tulu majority area..Surendran is not local and a Malayali.This move will surely irritate the local population.Already many agitations are ongoing against Kerala government's decision to make Malayalam mandatory in government jobs and schools in and around kasargod and manjeshwaram..



nair said:


> Who else??? You cant put rajagopal and kummanam in every seat right........ Wonder why vattiyoorkavu for Kummanam???


Its almost impossible for a person like kummanam to beat a big gun like Muraleedaran in vattiyoorkaavu...Trivandrum central/Aranmula would have been a better choice...


----------



## nair

mooppan said:


> Its almost impossible for a person like kummanam to beat a big gun like Muraleedaran in vattiyoorkaavu...Trivandrum central/Aranmula would have been a better choice...



Vatttiyoorkkavu was a wrong choice for sure, Trivandrum central consists of Sreekariyam ?


----------



## magudi

Commie asked to reply to rail budget in RS spends his time praising Chinese rail corporation.Such stooges!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> Locals and Tulus like Balakrishna shetty or Sreekanth would have been a better choice for BJP,After all Manjeshwaram is a Tulu majority area..Surendran is not local and a Malayali.This move will surely irritate the local population.Already many agitations are ongoing against Kerala government's decision to make Malayalam mandatory in government jobs and schools in and around kasargod and manjeshwaram..
> 
> 
> Its almost impossible for a person like kummanam to beat a big gun like Muraleedaran in vattiyoorkaavu...Trivandrum central/Aranmula would have been a better choice...



His opposing candidates are also malayalees ,So no chance of others getting benefit from this language polarization...State committee preferred him Kozhikode but he was not ready to make any adjustments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Intolerance Brigade will be Back, if this happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

Mysore tense after BJP worker K Raju murder; 'bandh' called | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Pace secularism, it is perhaps India's longest-running political farce that the Bharatiya Janata Party is a Hindu nationalist political party. Any mention of the party in the print media is usually prefaced with those two adjectives and the international press has also unquestioningly copied the locals in the custom. However, it is difficult to discern any Hindu agenda in the BJP's governance either between 1998 and 2004 or since 2014. Although the party has been using the label to its benefit for years, even fed it with wild rhetoric from time to time, the BJP has hardly taken up the Hindu cause as it is so often accused of doing.

It is disheartening to see that few can even identify Hindu issues, such has been the impact of the jejune blaring from the media houses on India's public sphere. Were an outsider to peek in for a second, he would assume that the Ram Mandir in Ayodhya and the Uniform Civil Code are two important political issues for Hindus — and he would be wrong. The former is largely symbolic — and yes, symbols do have power — but it does not have a large enough impact on the Hindu community to accord it such primacy among issues. As for the latter, it hardly affects Hindus except in an intellectual way — legal systems of other religions, for all their flaws, do not impact Hindus; the inequality of various communities before a national judiciary is philosophically unpalatable but ultimately of little consequence to the narrower interests of the Hindu community.
Representational image. 
*
Arguably the most important item on the Hindu agenda is the liberation of their temples from government control. The Hindu Religious and Charitable Endowments Act, first passed in Madras in the 1920s, was ostensibly enacted to introduce better management and eliminate corruption in temple administration. The law applied, as its name suggests, only to Hindu organisations; it is farcical to assume that these challenges do not plague religious organisations of other faiths or, indeed, that the government of a weak democracy is capable of better management or is freer of corruption than a private entity.

Although hundreds of temples are administered by the government, it is the rich temples that are the prize. Offerings by devotees run into hundreds of crores annually and the wealth is siphoned off to government coffers. To add insult to injury, the committees in charge of temple operations are not necessarily drawn from the community the temple serves or even pious Hindus. For example, Abdul Rehman Antulay was appointed a trustee of the famous Siddhivinayak Temple in Bombay, and the Marxist takeover of Kerala's devaswoms is well-known. For all the talk of Hindutva by both, the media and the BJP, the party's agenda on making temples autonomous is unclear. If indeed there exists such an action plan, it is so vapid that it does not come to mind.

An equally critical arena of Hindu interests is education. Through the innocuously named Right to Education Act (RTE), the government has essentially commandeered private school capacity to further its populist agenda. Although the Act is portrayed as creating a quota for the economically underprivileged, that number is but a small portion of the total reservation which primarily benefits other categories. Minority institutions are exempt from this state hijacking of infrastructure.

It is far more difficult for Hindus to start their own schools, training colleges, and universities than it is for minorities. Even before the RTE was passed, minority institutions also controlled their student admissions and teacher hiring criteria; they were not subject to any quotas or other regulations non-minority institutions have to follow. This effectively changes the divide in Indian education from private/public to minority/non-minority. The BJP has disappointed many of its supporters by not repealing the RTE or even attempting to put all schools minority and non, on an equal footing.

The problem is not simply about quotas, though the social engineering of the Hindu community deserves attention too. It would be quite entertaining, for instance, to see the Indian government take similar interest in Muslim affairs and legislate quotas for Ahmadis, Shia, Zaydis, Sufis, and women in madrassas.

A greater problem lies in the syllabi prescribed by the various boards of education in the country. Although everyone can agree that there ought to be some balance and rigour in the curriculum, dozens of examples of sycophancy to the Nehru-Gandhi dynasty and an overly rosy interpretation of the Islamic conquest of and rule over India's overwhelmingly Hindu population fill the pages of history textbooks. In this context, it was ironic to see an MP of an allegedly Hindutva party declare in parliament just a few days ago that she was not guilty of saffronisation.

Finally, a third major plank of a core Hindu agenda would be the reversal of a relentless assault on Hindu customs, traditions, and rituals. The law against superstition and black magic, the ban on Jallikattu, the sudden chorus of environmental appeals timed to perfection around Deepavali and Ganesh Chaturthi, the demand to open up temple entry to all, the call to abolish made snana, are all facets of the same agenda to delegitimise Hinduism. The BJP's record on defending against these assaults ranges from non-existent to abysmal.

It should be noted that there are already pre-existing laws that adequately cover any real damage arising from black magic or whatever else outsiders find offensive. Between them and the voluntary nature of some of the rituals, there really is no need for interference by the state except to socially re-engineer Hindu society; it seems Hindus are the only community not guaranteed protection by the constitution from the arbitrary powers of the state.

Only a party that has a coherent position on these issues can be considered to be a Hindu party. The BJP, sadly, is not such a party, although many of its individual members may indeed be devout. For those who support it on cultural grounds, it is seen more as the least anti-Hindu political party than a Hindutva party; it is the tyranny of There-Is-No-Alternative. Interestingly, the demands on these three core Hindu issues is only for equality with other faiths; no special dispensation is sought from other communities nor any largesse from the state. Were any other party to champion these very reasonable causes, it might even put a dent in the BJP's electoral fortunes. Of course, such a move would also need to take into account media spin and the impact on other votebanks.*

As for that other adjective - nationalist - that is hurled as an insult at the BJP, one would hope that all parties that seek to govern India are nationalist. Geopolitics is not a graduate history seminar where one has the intellectual luxury of sitting on the fence, above the fray; rather, it is about clearly picking your team and giving it your full-throated support. *So about that Hindu nationalist Bharatiya Janata Party... Hindu, I doubt it; nationalist, I certainly hope so.*

@Darmashkian
BJP's actions so far indicate that it hasn't taken up the Hindu cause as it is accused of doing - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mooppan

Marxist said:


> His opposing candidates are also malayalees ,So no chance of others getting benefit from this language polarization...State committee preferred him Kozhikode but he was not ready to make any adjustments


hehe...Current M.L.A "Abdul Razakh' is from Tulunadu Byari ,Muslim community,not Malayali Muslim and can speak Tulu and Kannada languages perfectly...



nair said:


> Vatttiyoorkkavu was a wrong choice for sure, Trivandrum central consists of Sreekariyam ?


Sreekaryam comes under Kazhakoottam,i think...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

mooppan said:


> hehe...Current M.L.A "Abdul Razakh' is from Tulunadu Byari ,Muslim community,not Malayali Muslim and can speak Tulu and Kannada languages perfectly...
> 
> 
> Sreekaryam comes under Kazhakoottam,i think...



in that case you forgot communal polorisation in that area ,Surendran is fluent in Kannada and Tulu so language may not be a problem for him


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709609173957222400


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709415874701041667

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708522889352339456

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Assam: can BJP defy history? - Livemint

The dates for the assembly elections in West Bengal, Tamil Nadu, Kerala and Assam and Puducherry have already been declared. After losses in Delhi and Bihar, these assembly polls have particular relevance for the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP). Its leadership will be keen to perform well to reclaim the political supremacy it established in the 16th general election. However, from among the states going to polls, the BJP only has a realistic chance in Assam.

Before the last general election, the BJP was, at best, a marginal political player in Assam. The 2006 assembly election was its best performance, with the party managing a 12% vote share. However, there was a dramatic turnaround in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections, when it got a 36% vote share—winning seven of the 14 seats and leading in 69 assembly segments. Can the party repeat this performance in the upcoming polls to the state assembly?

*The social arithmetic*

It is hard to comprehend politics in Assam without understanding its ethnic and religious make up. Sample this: more than one in three persons in Assam is a Muslim, accounting for 34% of the state’s population. In numbers, it is the second largest Muslim population in a state, after Jammu and Kashmir—a fact no political party can ignore.

The dominant Muslim voter base, prima facie, does give a headstart to the Assam United Democratic Front (AUDF), a party largely representing the political aspirations of the Muslim population. The same applies to the Congress, which positions itself as a secular alternative. AUDF is an important player in Muslim-dominated areas, particularly in lower Assam, accounting for 54% of the Muslim population, where it polled more votes than the Congress in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. However, these votes are unlikely to be divided, and the Muslim vote will consolidate behind the candidate who stands a better chance of beating their BJP rival.






Click here for enlarge


Besides the Hindu-Muslim divide, other ethnic groups will also play an important role in certain pockets. For example, the districts of Kokrajhar, Baksa, Chirang and Udalguri are home to Bodos. This area has seen rapid growth of the Muslim population. The proportion of Scheduled Tribes (mainly Bodos), constituting about a third of the population in these four districts, has shrunk. It is this demographic transition which triggered the recent violent skirmishes in the region. The BJP-led National Democratic Alliance (NDA) is expected to benefit from an alliance with Bodoland People’s Front (BOPF) and anti-Muslim sentiments in this belt.

The Tea Tribes are another important socioeconomic group, accounting for more than 9% votes in the state. They are particularly significant in Sivasagar, Sonitpur, Tinsukia, Dibrugarh, Golaghat, Jorhat and Kokrajhar districts. In the past, the Tea Tribe has backed the Congress but the party’s defeat in the Tea Tribe-dominated Dibrugarh and Jorhat Lok Sabha constituencies in 2014 suggest this vote has drifted away. Two BJP members of Parliament (MPs), Rameshwar Teli from Dibrugarh and Kamakhya Prasad from Jorhat, will be key vote catchers for the BJP in this belt.

*Alliances*

Historically, a party needs minimum 35% votes to get a simple majority in Assam. The BJP polled 36% votes in the 2014 Lok Sabha election, which may be difficult to match in an assembly poll.

This makes alliances critical. It is a fair assumption to make that the alliances with the Asom Gana Parishad (AGP) and the BOPF, will help the NDA cross 35% vote share. In the best case scenario, the NDA vote share can even inch towards the 40% mark—sufficient for a simple majority. Alarmed by the BJP’s initiative to stitch together a strong alliance, the Congress has responded by roping in the splinter Bodo party, United People’s Party (UPP). However, unless the Congress strikes a deal with AUDF, the political alliances favour the BJP.

*The leadership*

It is quite obvious that this election is as much a clash of political personalities as it is about ideologies and alliances. Chief minister Tarun Gogoi is undoubtedly the tallest political leader of Assam. The big question is whether his personal image will be sufficient to offset 15 years of anti-incumbency.

Gogoi is pitched against the NDA’s Sarbananda Sonowal, who has grown in stature after becoming a Union minister. Besides, while the AGP as a party may have been marginalized, its chief Prafulla Mahanta still carries appeal among sections of voters. Thus, the alliance with the AGP will be a force multiplier in raising Sonowal’s stature. Induction of Himanta Biswa Sarma, who once controlled the grassroots machinery of the Congress and still considered very resourceful, will also strengthen Sonowal politically. Therefore, the trinity of Sonowal, Mahanta and Sarma, under leadership of Prime Minister Narendra Modi, looks a formidable force to take on Gogoi’s strong persona.

*Issues*

Development and illegal migration are likely to dominate the narrative in this election.

About one-third (10 million) of the state’s population continue to live below the poverty line. Despite ruling the state for three consecutive terms, the Congress does not have much to showcase on the development front.

However, Gogoi has been smartly distributing freebies to specific voters groups, which does return electoral dividend. He has strategically been questioning Modi’s achievement—a move seen as an attempt to deflect attention from the anti-incumbency factor and make the Assam election a mandate on the central government’s performance. Thus, the BJP may counter the Congress’s efforts by strategically showcasing the Modi government’s achievements but with a greater focus on failures of the state government.

In his 2014 Lok Sabha election campaign, Modi had raised the issue of “illegal migration” very strongly, and, perceptibly, his promise to chase out illegal migrants paid rich dividend. It is still a very emotive issue for a majority of Hindus in Assam. A section of anti-BJP forces in Assam is running a campaign that the prime minister has done nothing on this front.

Despite such a campaign, the BJP is expected to gain on this issue because the Congress and the AUDF are largely considered two parties that are willing to appease illegal migrants. The updating of the National Register of Citizens (NRC) by the central government is expected to help the BJP politically, though a section of Assamese Hindus are not in favour of giving citizenship to the Bengali Hindu immigrants.

*Challenges for the BJP*

On paper, the transfer of votes among the NDA partners should not be difficult because their support base shares a strong anti-Congress sentiment. That said, the aspirations of some local leaders of the BJP and AGP are so high that several of them may rebel if denied tickets; the recent split in the AGP only reinforces these fears.

Thus, the NDA leadership will have to work hard at the local level to contain internal dissent. Over the years, the Congress has mastered the art of buying votes by distributing freebies among poor voters, and the BJP will find it difficult to match this. In addition, the 34%-strong Muslim vote is expected to get polarized against the NDA; thus even a little division in the non-Muslim vote will impact the NDA’s chances drastically. Showcasing the central government’s achievements will also be a tricky business because a little slip can take the focus away from the anti-incumbency against the state government.

To sum up, with a strong alliance, the NDA looks slightly ahead of its opponents, at this point of time, but the Congress cannot be underestimated because of historical reasons. Modi and BJP president Amit Shah will have to work hard to turn the arithmetic into chemistry and defy history to set up its first government in Assam.

Congress using JNU card in Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> Pace secularism, it is perhaps India's longest-running political farce that the Bharatiya Janata Party is a Hindu nationalist political party. Any mention of the party in the print media is usually prefaced with those two adjectives and the international press has also unquestioningly copied the locals in the custom. However, it is difficult to discern any Hindu agenda in the BJP's governance either between 1998 and 2004 or since 2014. Although the party has been using the label to its benefit for years, even fed it with wild rhetoric from time to time, the BJP has hardly taken up the Hindu cause as it is so often accused of doing.
> 
> It is disheartening to see that few can even identify Hindu issues, such has been the impact of the jejune blaring from the media houses on India's public sphere. Were an outsider to peek in for a second, he would assume that the Ram Mandir in Ayodhya and the Uniform Civil Code are two important political issues for Hindus — and he would be wrong. The former is largely symbolic — and yes, symbols do have power — but it does not have a large enough impact on the Hindu community to accord it such primacy among issues. As for the latter, it hardly affects Hindus except in an intellectual way — legal systems of other religions, for all their flaws, do not impact Hindus; the inequality of various communities before a national judiciary is philosophically unpalatable but ultimately of little consequence to the narrower interests of the Hindu community.
> Representational image.
> *
> Arguably the most important item on the Hindu agenda is the liberation of their temples from government control. The Hindu Religious and Charitable Endowments Act, first passed in Madras in the 1920s, was ostensibly enacted to introduce better management and eliminate corruption in temple administration. The law applied, as its name suggests, only to Hindu organisations; it is farcical to assume that these challenges do not plague religious organisations of other faiths or, indeed, that the government of a weak democracy is capable of better management or is freer of corruption than a private entity.
> 
> Although hundreds of temples are administered by the government, it is the rich temples that are the prize. Offerings by devotees run into hundreds of crores annually and the wealth is siphoned off to government coffers. To add insult to injury, the committees in charge of temple operations are not necessarily drawn from the community the temple serves or even pious Hindus. For example, Abdul Rehman Antulay was appointed a trustee of the famous Siddhivinayak Temple in Bombay, and the Marxist takeover of Kerala's devaswoms is well-known. For all the talk of Hindutva by both, the media and the BJP, the party's agenda on making temples autonomous is unclear. If indeed there exists such an action plan, it is so vapid that it does not come to mind.
> 
> An equally critical arena of Hindu interests is education. Through the innocuously named Right to Education Act (RTE), the government has essentially commandeered private school capacity to further its populist agenda. Although the Act is portrayed as creating a quota for the economically underprivileged, that number is but a small portion of the total reservation which primarily benefits other categories. Minority institutions are exempt from this state hijacking of infrastructure.
> 
> It is far more difficult for Hindus to start their own schools, training colleges, and universities than it is for minorities. Even before the RTE was passed, minority institutions also controlled their student admissions and teacher hiring criteria; they were not subject to any quotas or other regulations non-minority institutions have to follow. This effectively changes the divide in Indian education from private/public to minority/non-minority. The BJP has disappointed many of its supporters by not repealing the RTE or even attempting to put all schools minority and non, on an equal footing.
> 
> The problem is not simply about quotas, though the social engineering of the Hindu community deserves attention too. It would be quite entertaining, for instance, to see the Indian government take similar interest in Muslim affairs and legislate quotas for Ahmadis, Shia, Zaydis, Sufis, and women in madrassas.
> 
> A greater problem lies in the syllabi prescribed by the various boards of education in the country. Although everyone can agree that there ought to be some balance and rigour in the curriculum, dozens of examples of sycophancy to the Nehru-Gandhi dynasty and an overly rosy interpretation of the Islamic conquest of and rule over India's overwhelmingly Hindu population fill the pages of history textbooks. In this context, it was ironic to see an MP of an allegedly Hindutva party declare in parliament just a few days ago that she was not guilty of saffronisation.
> 
> Finally, a third major plank of a core Hindu agenda would be the reversal of a relentless assault on Hindu customs, traditions, and rituals. The law against superstition and black magic, the ban on Jallikattu, the sudden chorus of environmental appeals timed to perfection around Deepavali and Ganesh Chaturthi, the demand to open up temple entry to all, the call to abolish made snana, are all facets of the same agenda to delegitimise Hinduism. The BJP's record on defending against these assaults ranges from non-existent to abysmal.
> 
> It should be noted that there are already pre-existing laws that adequately cover any real damage arising from black magic or whatever else outsiders find offensive. Between them and the voluntary nature of some of the rituals, there really is no need for interference by the state except to socially re-engineer Hindu society; it seems Hindus are the only community not guaranteed protection by the constitution from the arbitrary powers of the state.
> 
> Only a party that has a coherent position on these issues can be considered to be a Hindu party. The BJP, sadly, is not such a party, although many of its individual members may indeed be devout. For those who support it on cultural grounds, it is seen more as the least anti-Hindu political party than a Hindutva party; it is the tyranny of There-Is-No-Alternative. Interestingly, the demands on these three core Hindu issues is only for equality with other faiths; no special dispensation is sought from other communities nor any largesse from the state. Were any other party to champion these very reasonable causes, it might even put a dent in the BJP's electoral fortunes. Of course, such a move would also need to take into account media spin and the impact on other votebanks.*
> 
> As for that other adjective - nationalist - that is hurled as an insult at the BJP, one would hope that all parties that seek to govern India are nationalist. Geopolitics is not a graduate history seminar where one has the intellectual luxury of sitting on the fence, above the fray; rather, it is about clearly picking your team and giving it your full-throated support. *So about that Hindu nationalist Bharatiya Janata Party... Hindu, I doubt it; nationalist, I certainly hope so.*
> 
> @Darmashkian
> BJP's actions so far indicate that it hasn't taken up the Hindu cause as it is accused of doing - Firstpost



& some people still ask what more do Hindus want ?


----------



## Parul

Hail Secularism:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Although news is from NDTV but if true I am happy that MPs especially from UP are being pulled up for not performing up to the mark. 

PM Modi Speaks For '2 Minutes As Varanasi MP' In Blunt Speech At BJP Meet
For just two minutes, Prime Minister Narendra Modi said to party leaders at a meeting on Monday, he would speak as the BJP lawmaker from Varanasi in Uttar Pradesh. Then, he bluntly asked his fellow MPs some questions, sources said.

How many of the party's 71 Lok Sabha MPs from UP, of whom he is one, had a list of villages in their constituencies where electricity has reached under his government's Deendayal Jyotigram scheme, PM Modi asked.

Not one person raised a hand.


PM Modi then asked how many had bothered to download on the phones they were carrying, a mobile app launched by the Prime Minister's Office last year, which provides comprehensive information on the government's achievements and initiatives, apart from day to day updates from the PM.





Prime Minister Narendra Modi will be in UP for the launch of a 10-day farmer outreach to be launched by the BJP. (PTI Photo)


Once again, no hands.

The Prime Minister was speaking at a meeting of BJP lawmakers called to discuss preps for elections in UP next year. Among worries discussed was that the Centre's policies are not reaching the common man. There was not much time left for the elections and the focus must shift right away to UP, said both Home Minister Rajnath Singh and party chief Amit Shah, who has said that a robust social media strategy will be the cornerstone of the BJP's Uttar Pradesh campaign.

UP is a must-win election for the BJP, which suffered two big defeats last year in Delhi and Bihar and is not seen among the front runners in at least four of the five states where elections will be held this year. The party hopes to translate its sweep of the state in the national elections of 2014, into a win next year.

The BJP has also effected a strategy shift after the defeat in Bihar, where it reckons that its rivals successfully projected the Modi government as one for corporates and the rich. It presented a Union Budget last month designed to signal that the welfare of farmers, rural poor and the underprivileged is its number one priority.

The PM will be in UP for the launch of a 10-day farmer outreach to be launched by the BJP to highlight the measures announced in the Budget for the welfare of farmers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Here the different Politics - Epitome of Honesty

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


>


These buddhijeevis are talking about the punishment by JNU. They are questioning the validity of the committee that proposed the rustication... 'cause there was no Dalit in that committee. Only a Dalit member has the divine right to pronounce any action!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaatram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709696407171543040

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Received this on whatsapp....
I want to confirm if this news is true or not??? all these swords and weapons were found in mosque in Rajkot, Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

Levina said:


> Received this on whatsapp....
> I want to confirm if this news is true or not??? all these swords and weapons were found in mosque in Rajkot, Gujarat.
> 
> View attachment 299002
> 
> 
> View attachment 299003
> 
> 
> View attachment 299004



YES. Very much true. Was also in one of the news papers and going around on twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709696407171543040


What? Dint these morons ask every delhiite to do sting ops on cops & sundry? When it's their turn to be at the receiving end.. they are running away? Cowards...


----------



## Levina

skyisthelimit said:


> YES. Very much true. Was also in one of the news papers and going around on twitter.


Thanks.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Levina said:


> Received this on whatsapp....
> I want to confirm if this news is true or not??? all these swords and weapons were found in mosque in Rajkot, Gujarat



AFIK It was some hotel owned by the people in picture and not a mosque- I would also applaud Gujrat Police they have been alert to the adaptations made by the terrorists- I had been wondering when would we have our own version of Knife attacks taking place in Xinjiang and Isreal-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/eco nomy/infrastructure/road-building-in-rural-india-from-bihar-to-orissa-pmgsy-remains-a-success-story/articleshow/51403133.cms?from=mdr&utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> FIK It was some hotel owned by the people in picture and not a mosque-


Thank you so much.

I got the news article based on your info.
Cache of non-firearm weapons seized from highway hotel in Rajkot, 5 nabbed | DeshGujarat



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> I had been wondering when would we have our own version of Knife attacks taking place in Xinjiang and Isreal-


why is it that a knife attack is preferred?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Levina said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> I got the news article based on your info.
> Cache of non-firearm weapons seized from highway hotel in Rajkot, 5 nabbed | DeshGujarat
> 
> 
> why is it that a knife attack is preferred?



1- Lack of explosives(RDX, ammonium nitrate) recently we have seen them scraping matchsticks to make explosives so the availability is low and hard to attain-

2- Knife as a weapon can get them very close to their target and casue stampede- imagine a dozen of them armed with swords running around in a crowded Temple or a railway station- Last time I was traveling by Delhi metro I was questioned upon carrying a packet of 7'o clock shaving blades in my bag- but they let me go with It-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Knife as a weapon can get them very close to their target and casue stampede- imagine a dozen of them armed with swords running around in a crowded Temple or a railway station


Brutal!
You're right, such attacks may not kill a large number of people but it can definitely terrorize an entire nation.



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Last time I was traveling by Delhi metro I was questioned upon carrying a packet of 7'o clock shaving blades in my bag-


I thot those were extinct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Levina said:


> Brutal!
> You're right, such attacks may not kill a large number of people but it can definitely terrorize an entire nation.
> 
> 
> I thot those were extinct.



The worse part is what comes after It- Gujrat 2002 gave them a good number of dedicate cadre and It was not limited to Gujrat only- even today young boys and girls are being motivated for the revenge of what happened back in 2002- similar situation exists with 1984 Sikh riots- These not only help the terrorists by also provide ISI a group of dedicated sleepers-

I still use them old razors :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> similar situation exists with 1984 Sikh riots-


Yes i know one guy.
Interestingly he knows everything else about the riots except the Kanishka bombing- a typical misguided teenager. But then these are ppl you can not drill sense into.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Air India expects first operating profit in 8 years - Times of India

Example and Result of Good Governance by NDA, Shri Modiji

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

noksss said:


>





A horse was a Police horse............poor guy didnt even knew why he was beaten up ...............stop comparing that incident to political issues...........political workers gets beaten up on daily basis all over india..............in punjab ....akalis beat congressi............in west bengal.....tmc beat up cpm............

may be chaddis think horse was anti national as he didnt said Bharat Mata ki jai so breaking his leg for doing his job was justified



skyisthelimit said:


> Air India expects first operating profit in 8 years - Times of India
> 
> Example and Result of Good Governance by NDA, Shri Modiji




hhhmmm................when is dollar rate coming below 40???

during MMS time......Modi said rupee has crossed age of finance minister................well now it even crossed age of Prime minister............and heading towards marg darshak mandal



ranjeet said:


> Assam: can BJP defy history? - Livemint
> 
> The dates for the assembly elections in West Bengal, Tamil Nadu, Kerala and Assam and Puducherry have already been declared. After losses in Delhi and Bihar, these assembly polls have particular relevance for the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP). Its leadership will be keen to perform well to reclaim the political supremacy it established in the 16th general election. However, from among the states going to polls, the BJP only has a realistic chance in Assam.
> 
> Before the last general election, the BJP was, at best, a marginal political player in Assam. The 2006 assembly election was its best performance, with the party managing a 12% vote share. However, there was a dramatic turnaround in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections, when it got a 36% vote share—winning seven of the 14 seats and leading in 69 assembly segments. Can the party repeat this performance in the upcoming polls to the state assembly?
> 
> *The social arithmetic*
> 
> It is hard to comprehend politics in Assam without understanding its ethnic and religious make up. Sample this: more than one in three persons in Assam is a Muslim, accounting for 34% of the state’s population. In numbers, it is the second largest Muslim population in a state, after Jammu and Kashmir—a fact no political party can ignore.
> 
> The dominant Muslim voter base, prima facie, does give a headstart to the Assam United Democratic Front (AUDF), a party largely representing the political aspirations of the Muslim population. The same applies to the Congress, which positions itself as a secular alternative. AUDF is an important player in Muslim-dominated areas, particularly in lower Assam, accounting for 54% of the Muslim population, where it polled more votes than the Congress in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. However, these votes are unlikely to be divided, and the Muslim vote will consolidate behind the candidate who stands a better chance of beating their BJP rival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for enlarge
> 
> 
> Besides the Hindu-Muslim divide, other ethnic groups will also play an important role in certain pockets. For example, the districts of Kokrajhar, Baksa, Chirang and Udalguri are home to Bodos. This area has seen rapid growth of the Muslim population. The proportion of Scheduled Tribes (mainly Bodos), constituting about a third of the population in these four districts, has shrunk. It is this demographic transition which triggered the recent violent skirmishes in the region. The BJP-led National Democratic Alliance (NDA) is expected to benefit from an alliance with Bodoland People’s Front (BOPF) and anti-Muslim sentiments in this belt.
> 
> The Tea Tribes are another important socioeconomic group, accounting for more than 9% votes in the state. They are particularly significant in Sivasagar, Sonitpur, Tinsukia, Dibrugarh, Golaghat, Jorhat and Kokrajhar districts. In the past, the Tea Tribe has backed the Congress but the party’s defeat in the Tea Tribe-dominated Dibrugarh and Jorhat Lok Sabha constituencies in 2014 suggest this vote has drifted away. Two BJP members of Parliament (MPs), Rameshwar Teli from Dibrugarh and Kamakhya Prasad from Jorhat, will be key vote catchers for the BJP in this belt.
> 
> *Alliances*
> 
> Historically, a party needs minimum 35% votes to get a simple majority in Assam. The BJP polled 36% votes in the 2014 Lok Sabha election, which may be difficult to match in an assembly poll.
> 
> This makes alliances critical. It is a fair assumption to make that the alliances with the Asom Gana Parishad (AGP) and the BOPF, will help the NDA cross 35% vote share. In the best case scenario, the NDA vote share can even inch towards the 40% mark—sufficient for a simple majority. Alarmed by the BJP’s initiative to stitch together a strong alliance, the Congress has responded by roping in the splinter Bodo party, United People’s Party (UPP). However, unless the Congress strikes a deal with AUDF, the political alliances favour the BJP.
> 
> *The leadership*
> 
> It is quite obvious that this election is as much a clash of political personalities as it is about ideologies and alliances. Chief minister Tarun Gogoi is undoubtedly the tallest political leader of Assam. The big question is whether his personal image will be sufficient to offset 15 years of anti-incumbency.
> 
> Gogoi is pitched against the NDA’s Sarbananda Sonowal, who has grown in stature after becoming a Union minister. Besides, while the AGP as a party may have been marginalized, its chief Prafulla Mahanta still carries appeal among sections of voters. Thus, the alliance with the AGP will be a force multiplier in raising Sonowal’s stature. Induction of Himanta Biswa Sarma, who once controlled the grassroots machinery of the Congress and still considered very resourceful, will also strengthen Sonowal politically. Therefore, the trinity of Sonowal, Mahanta and Sarma, under leadership of Prime Minister Narendra Modi, looks a formidable force to take on Gogoi’s strong persona.
> 
> *Issues*
> 
> Development and illegal migration are likely to dominate the narrative in this election.
> 
> About one-third (10 million) of the state’s population continue to live below the poverty line. Despite ruling the state for three consecutive terms, the Congress does not have much to showcase on the development front.
> 
> However, Gogoi has been smartly distributing freebies to specific voters groups, which does return electoral dividend. He has strategically been questioning Modi’s achievement—a move seen as an attempt to deflect attention from the anti-incumbency factor and make the Assam election a mandate on the central government’s performance. Thus, the BJP may counter the Congress’s efforts by strategically showcasing the Modi government’s achievements but with a greater focus on failures of the state government.
> 
> In his 2014 Lok Sabha election campaign, Modi had raised the issue of “illegal migration” very strongly, and, perceptibly, his promise to chase out illegal migrants paid rich dividend. It is still a very emotive issue for a majority of Hindus in Assam. A section of anti-BJP forces in Assam is running a campaign that the prime minister has done nothing on this front.
> 
> Despite such a campaign, the BJP is expected to gain on this issue because the Congress and the AUDF are largely considered two parties that are willing to appease illegal migrants. The updating of the National Register of Citizens (NRC) by the central government is expected to help the BJP politically, though a section of Assamese Hindus are not in favour of giving citizenship to the Bengali Hindu immigrants.
> 
> *Challenges for the BJP*
> 
> On paper, the transfer of votes among the NDA partners should not be difficult because their support base shares a strong anti-Congress sentiment. That said, the aspirations of some local leaders of the BJP and AGP are so high that several of them may rebel if denied tickets; the recent split in the AGP only reinforces these fears.
> 
> Thus, the NDA leadership will have to work hard at the local level to contain internal dissent. Over the years, the Congress has mastered the art of buying votes by distributing freebies among poor voters, and the BJP will find it difficult to match this. In addition, the 34%-strong Muslim vote is expected to get polarized against the NDA; thus even a little division in the non-Muslim vote will impact the NDA’s chances drastically. Showcasing the central government’s achievements will also be a tricky business because a little slip can take the focus away from the anti-incumbency against the state government.
> 
> To sum up, with a strong alliance, the NDA looks slightly ahead of its opponents, at this point of time, but the Congress cannot be underestimated because of historical reasons. Modi and BJP president Amit Shah will have to work hard to turn the arithmetic into chemistry and defy history to set up its first government in Assam.
> 
> Congress using JNU card in Assam.



u should get ready to shift to punjab till elections..................Akali/ Bjp and congress gonna open flood gate of booze here

well it has already started in my area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

skyisthelimit said:


> Air India expects first operating profit in 8 years - Times of India
> 
> Example and Result of Good Governance by NDA, Shri Modiji



Thanks fall in jet fuel prices.


----------



## noksss

Prometheus said:


> A horse was a Police horse............poor guy didnt even knew why he was beaten up ...............stop comparing that incident to political issues...........political *workers gets beaten up on daily basis all over india*..............*in punjab ....akalis beat congressi............in west bengal.....tmc beat up cpm............*
> 
> may be chaddis think horse was *anti national* as he didnt said *Bharat Mata ki jai* so breaking his leg for doing his job was justified



Your valuable contribution is needed in Twitter by congress who is trending *#IsHorseAntinational* . All the best and may you become a valuable troll for the congress party


----------



## magudi

Pseudo secular India: The only country in the world with 'super minorities'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

अगर आइएस न होता तो देश में तेल के दाम नहीं घटते : कन्हैया कुमार 
#KanhaiyaKumar 
air india flight tyre burst at mumbai airport during landing: राज्यवार खबरें: आज तक

There has to be something wrong in Congress jab se kanhayya ko Asam congrss ka poster boy banaya he tab se Pappu Jesi bate karne laga he; )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710000114937430016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

noksss said:


> Your valuable contribution is needed in Twitter by congress who is trending *#IsHorseAntinational* . All the best and may you become a valuable troll for the congress party




well mate..........I am currently not looking for a job.

maybe u should try propaganda team of BJP ........u already doing job for them ....why not get paid for it for spreading propaganda???

or maybe Chaddis are already paying u?



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710000114937430016




isnt Modi leading UPA 3 govt at the center???


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> isnt Modi leading UPA 3 govt at the center???



It's ok buddy. We understand your pain.

First it was intolerance
Next came the anti-national debate
Now UPA 3..

Next what? oh wait, a horse broke it's leg.

well, if this is the max bad things you can come up for BJP, we are doing good.

Hey..since you seem to be aware of so much about payments, Who is paying you?
kejriwal I heard looted 600 crores of Delhi people's money for people like u...am i correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> isnt Modi leading UPA 3 govt at the center???


Nope People of India voted for Modi just to keep Kejriwal from working.

@Prometheus 

Kumar Vishwas earlier this month said he would like to go to Rajya Sabha but looks like Kejriwal has decided to piss on his parade. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710060228994183168

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> It's ok buddy. We understand your pain.
> 
> First it was intolerance
> Next came the anti-national debate
> Now UPA 3..
> 
> Next what? oh wait, a horse broke it's leg.
> 
> well, if this is the max bad things you can come up for BJP, we are doing good.
> 
> Hey..since you seem to be aware of so much about payments, Who is paying you?
> kejriwal I heard looted 600 crores of Delhi people's money for people like u...am i correct?





wow.....another chaddi is here......

only one issue is enough for me to show true colour of bjp..............that issue is Punjab...............search what ur lords doing or did in punjab .............BJP have many bright stars here............

and for chaddis like u................i am gonna repeat again................there is nothing bad u can say for AAP that would make BJP in Punjab look good



ranjeet said:


> Nope People of India voted for Modi just to keep Kejriwal from working.
> 
> @Prometheus
> 
> Kumar Vishwas earlier this month said he would like to go to Rajya Sabha but looks like Kejriwal has decided to piss on his parade.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710060228994183168



BTW .........when are coming to Punjab???..............BJP walas have already opened liquor da langar here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> BTW .........when are coming to Punjab???..............BJP walas have already opened liquor da langar here



Ab yaar Kejriwal ki tarah khaali to baithe nahi log.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Prometheus said:


> BTW .........when are coming to Punjab???..............BJP walas have already opened liquor da langar here



Kinna Langar Chakeya? 

Veere, Punjab'ch AAP Sarkar. 



Prometheus said:


> isnt Modi leading UPA 3 govt at the center???



United Public Looters Association II lost Elections in 2014. When did UPA III came to Power?

Langar Ka assar lag raha Hai. J/K

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Parul said:


> Kinna Langar Chakeya?
> 
> Veere, Punjab'ch AAP Sarkar.
> 
> 
> 
> United Public Looters Association II lost Elections in 2014. When did UPA III came to Power?
> 
> Langar Ka assar lag raha Hai. J/K




i prefer bringing it home...................on daily basis of course



ranjeet said:


> Ab yaar Kejriwal ki tarah khaali to baithe nahi log.




oh come on.............surely bjp people can found something for u.............as they are strugling to get young munde like u in their gunda gang..........they will surely look outside ..............u would have a bright scope here

but make sure....AAP has more young blood.........so try not to pick a fight for bjp when u are here


----------



## Rau

Maharashtra Legislator Suspended, Refused To Say 'Bharat Mata Ki Jai'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> oh come on.............surely bjp people can found something for u.............as they are strugling to get young munde like u in their gunda gang..........they will surely look outside ..............u would have a bright scope here
> 
> but make sure....AAP has more young blood.........so try not to pick a fight for bjp when u are here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

“Once there, Chetak reared high in the air and planted his hooves on the forehead of Man Singh’s elephant. In the general melee that followed, Chetak received a fatal wound on one of his legs. Maharana then took Chetak out of the battlefield, running a distance of about 3- 5 kilometres. They came upon a river, 21 feet wide, which Chetak with his wounded leg jumped across. Some distance ahead Chetak collapsed and became unconscious, eventually dying’’

Above is an excerpt from the battle scene of Maharana Pratap with his faithful horse Chetak.

The fallacy in the Media coverage of the Horse incident in Uttarakhand can addressed with the following facts as below:



A horse is a highly faithful and intelligent animal.
It is also a highly alert & aggressive animal when confronted from the front. In fact, it does not allow anyone to be aggressive at it or its mounted master from the front. Its immediate reaction would be, when confronted from the front is to raise its forelegs and trample the aggressor.
There are many incidents of horses killing their aggressors, man or animal, when confronted from the front. In fact carnivores trying to kill a horse think ten times before approaching a horse either from front or rear.
Further, there is no evidence historically of a horse succumbing to a carnivore attack, ever. Such is the alertness of a horse to aggression.
The limbs of a horse are extremely powerful. Being an Electrical Engineer myself the 1stunit to which we are introduced as a unit of Power is ‘HP’ (Horse Power). 1HP = 0.75KW
The limbs of a horse are so designed by nature and God to withstand the highest of stresses under extreme combat conditions.
So, what does this tell us? And, what story does the video of this unfortunate incident too tell us?


From the point of view of the horse, the actions of the BJP MLA Ganesh Joshi was not even remotely aggressive warranting a counter action of defense from its end.
Which also means that not even one of the stick blows which Ganesh Joshi was shown to be hurling, fell on the horse. In fact, the horse was shown as completely bemused at the extremely childlike actions of Ganesh Joshi.
The video in fact clearly shows that not a single blow from the MLA Ganesh Joshi ’s stick, which was being waived by him as a piece of cloth rather than a stick, fell on the horse.
*If it would have, the MLA Ganesh Joshi, who was standing so close in front of the horse would have been history by now.*



All the MLA Ganesh Joshi was doing, as is amply evident from the video, was to show quarter hearted aggression (not even half hearted) with his stick for the Police to back off. Which, it seems did not even qualify for a response from either the Policeman or the Horse itself.
Another amusing aspect on the entire issue is, the MLA Ganesh Joshi is shown waving his stick at the front and the injury is shown at the hind leg. What is the connection??? Only the Media can tell.
Now coming to the BJP Supporter who seemed to have tugged at the Policeman. All it seems to have transpired is, the supporter tugging at the Policeman to force him to dis-mount his horse. But, the policeman chose to stay on his horse due to which the horse too seemed to have sat down under the direction of its master and not due to force of the pull.
Now, here is the twist. No pull and tug in this entire planet can lead a horse to snap one of its hind legs. Specially a pull from a human who weighs about a quarter to half that of a horse. The hind legs of a horse are the most powerful creation of God and Nature.
Apparently it seems the horse’s legs got entwined in a split down which made it difficult for it to maneuver and immediately get up after it sat down, which a horse does instinctively.
*Now, who is to be blamed for this situation?*


I personally feel that, the Uttarakhand Police should be booked under a case of ‘Cruelty towards animals’, to have exposed the Horse to a hostile public.
If the BJP wants to turn the tide, they should slap a notice on the Uttarakhand Police for allowing and leading the Horse into a hostile situation.
Additionally, the BJP MLA Ganesh Joshi should serve notice on the select TV Channels who did 24×7 coverage of the incident flashing his name and profile all along, indirectly sullying and destroying his reputation. Believe me, if he chooses to do so, he would end up as a very happy individual with the outcome. He would be doing himself and his party a huge favor.
A court led investigation which would follow the notice would make it clear that, the Horse injury is not out of any act of aggression either from the MLA Ganesh Joshi or his supporters, but, due to callousness of the Police, specifically the mounted Policeman, and to a freak act of nature.

Fortunately for the BJP, the hostile Media are leaving enough loop holes in their lop sided coverage for them (BJP) to follow-up and shred their views and news to smithereens. The BJP can take encouragement from the recent NBSA decision to penalize Times Now on their negative coverage on the Jasleen Kaur-Sarabjit Singh eve-teasing controversy.



It’s for the BJP to take up this highly amusing challenge.

Did BJP MLA Ganesh Joshi break the Horse’s Leg?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> A horse was a Police horse............poor guy didnt even knew why he was beaten up ...............stop comparing that incident to political issues...........political workers gets beaten up on daily basis all over india..............in punjab ....akalis beat congressi............in west bengal.....tmc beat up cpm............
> 
> may be chaddis think horse was anti national as he didnt said Bharat Mata ki jai so breaking his leg for doing his job was justified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hhhmmm................when is dollar rate coming below 40???
> 
> during MMS time......Modi said rupee has crossed age of finance minister................well now it even crossed age of Prime minister............and heading towards marg darshak mandal
> 
> 
> 
> u should get ready to shift to punjab till elections..................Akali/ Bjp and congress gonna open flood gate of booze here
> 
> well it has already started in my area



I don't want to sound like a Conspiracy nut, but the more you read into this the more you find out that this story(BJP MLA hitting & wounding a horse) is complete Bullshit. 




Start watching from 30 seconds, you can clearly see that the MLA tried to hit the horse twice & failed both the times. For a moment, let's assume he does manage to strike the horse, but as shown in the video both his blows were towards the chest & not towards the lower part of the legs claimed by many media outlets
http://media2.intoday.in/…/stories/horse_story_647_03151611…
The limbs of a horse are so designed by nature and God to withstand the highest of stresses under extreme combat conditions. The very thought that 2 blows from a bamboo stick(of which we don't have any evidence whatsoever) can break a Horse's leg is laughable.Everyone has a right to formulate his/her opinion, but I think that forming an opinion without complete evidence is not a healthy thing to do.


Did BJP MLA Ganesh Joshi break the Horse’s Leg?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

ABV never called Indira Durga 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710127097121939456

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Parul said:


>



Abe idiot RTE repel kab karegi


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> Abe idiot RTE repel kab karegi


Bhai, kon c RTI?


----------



## Echo_419

Parul said:


> Bhai, kon c RTI?



Right To Education Act repeal kar*


----------



## Immortan.Joe

Parul said:


>




Ab ye kya naya chutiyapa hai?

Soldiers are humans too, and like all humans , they could also be influenced by loony bin ideas. Nitthalle freeloaders at JNU are thoroughly brainwashed and beyond saving,There is equal chance of a rustic soldier becoming a commie as there is a chance of a commie becoming a patriot.

There is a reason why armymen are discouraged from fraternizing with civilians. It is to ensure that they do not take up and spread loony bin ides in barracks. 

Who give these moronic ideas to BJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> I don't want to sound like a Conspiracy nut, but the more you read into this the more you find out that this story(BJP MLA hitting & wounding a horse) is complete Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start watching from 30 seconds, you can clearly see that the MLA tried to hit the horse twice & failed both the times. For a moment, let's assume he does manage to strike the horse, but as shown in the video both his blows were towards the chest & not towards the lower part of the legs claimed by many media outlets
> http://media2.intoday.in/…/stories/horse_story_647_03151611…
> The limbs of a horse are so designed by nature and God to withstand the highest of stresses under extreme combat conditions. The very thought that 2 blows from a bamboo stick(of which we don't have any evidence whatsoever) can break a Horse's leg is laughable.Everyone has a right to formulate his/her opinion, but I think that forming an opinion without complete evidence is not a healthy thing to do.
> 
> 
> Did BJP MLA Ganesh Joshi break the Horse’s Leg?




why there is even a need to try to hit a police horse???...........and what he was doing with a lathi during protest??


----------



## IndoCarib

BJP the Most 'Anti-Intellectual' Party: Ramchandra Guha

"Globally, Islamic terrorism is a very, very dangerous phenomenon and is a danger to the survival of human civilisation. *But within India, Hindus are 85 per cent. Hindu fundamentalism is much more dangerous than Islamic fundamentalism*. I am terrified at the thought of Hindu majoritarianism, because that is what we were not. If India was anything, it was not to be a Hindu Pakistan," the historian said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Keep in mind the crude prices at that time and now.



Prometheus said:


> why there is even a need to try to hit a police horse???...........and what he was doing with a lathi during protest??



He was protecting India from anti-nationals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

jaunty said:


> Keep in mind the crude prices at that time and now.
> 
> 
> 
> He was protecting India from anti-nationals.


Sushma Swaraj lives in another Time period it seems, time to make her the Minister of Time Travel too.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Media guys are more concerned about horse stories which may not be true(going by recent evidence that @Echo_419 posted above). But not one word about recent Commie attacks & brutalities on BJP leaders & workers & Congress workers in Kerala or innoncent VHP activists in Karnataka being brutally murdered.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hehe =D @itachii @Srinivas @bhagat @NIA kinda ee links chudandi..

This is interesting ,Shameless Congress thinks it can re-grow in AP which it destroyed by doing this drama... Good.
THey will not grow, but if they succeed AP kosume manchiga untundi 

They aren't allowing RS & LS to function demanding Special Status to AP for 5 years & for promises made to be fulfilled 

Government 'not interested' in according special category status to Andhra Pradesh: Rahul Gandhi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
Furore in Lok Sabha over Andhra Pradesh special status row | The Asian Age
Andhra Pradesh Congress To Meet President, PM Modi Over Special Status Issue
CPI(M) accuses BJP of 'betraying' people of Andhra Pradesh | Business Standard News
Special status to AP: Cong. attacks BJP in Parliament - The Hindu

----------------------------
Results:-
Will pay back every rupee Andhra Pradesh lost due to split: Arun Jaitley
TDP adopts resolution, asks Centre to implement AP Reorganisation Act | The Asian Age

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> why there is even a need to try to hit a police horse???...........and what he was doing with a lathi during protest??



1st he was not trying to hit the horse. He was trying to scare the police which were stopping the protestors. I know that you don't like BJP, but blind criticism has never benefited anybody



Prometheus said:


> why there is even a need to try to hit a police horse???...........and what he was doing with a lathi during protest??



1st he was not trying to hit the horse. He was trying to scare the police which were stopping the protestors. I know that you don't like BJP, but blind criticism has never benefited anybody 


jaunty said:


> Keep in mind the crude prices at that time and now.
> 
> 
> 
> He was protecting India from anti-nationals.



Have you seen the video or are you blindly criticising the MLA based on media reports

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Secular of the day award goes to ....

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## IndoCarib

Passenger tweets dirty window picture to Suresh Prabhu, team arrives at next station to clean | The Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> 1st he was not trying to hit the horse. He was trying to scare the police which were stopping the protestors. I know that you don't like BJP, but blind criticism has never benefited anybody
> 
> 
> 
> 1st he was not trying to hit the horse. He was trying to scare the police which were stopping the protestors. I know that you don't like BJP, but blind criticism has never benefited anybody
> 
> 
> Have you seen the video or are you blindly criticising the MLA based on media reports




well ...............is that legal to try to scare the police with a lathi???


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Prometheus said:


> well ...............is that legal to try to scare the police with a lathi???



Without getting into a BJP vs non-BJP debate I would suggest that a mounted police is certainly not required against any protest- It was immature or rather rash decision to deploy a mounted police on the lines of what British used to do- to deal with protesters- They were not fighting a war out there-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

JNU: Ten teachers accuse some academicians of anti-national activities in Varsity | The Indian Express

*A group of 10 JNU teachers has released a 400-page document prepared last year detailing past controversial events on the campus, suggesting that the flashpoint Afzal Guru event and its fallout could have been avoided had the varsity administration acted on it.*

The teachers, who are opposing the teachers’ association for their support to students accused of sedition in connection with the Afzal Guru event last month, claimed on Wednesday that the report was shared with the Varsity administration

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> well ...............is that legal to try to scare the police with a lathi???



well, when Ishrat and her "brothers" threatened police with guns and got killed, we all know how Kejru, pappu, Sonia and nitishwa reacted....don't we?

what did Kranthikari Kejru say about batla encounter where Indian Police died at the hands of terrorists?

let me know if you want me to provide videos of the same...they are quite eye opening.

YOU lot have a problem with some one showing a stick to police but have no problems with people who kill police with guns.
go figure this logic of sickulars if you can please.

And between D G Vanzara is a Dalit Hindu. Because he is a dalit he has been targeted by Congress and AAP and JDU..
see, even we can play politics

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> well ...............is that legal to try to scare the police with a lathi???


Who uses mounted police in a protest these days? are we back in colonial times? i bet Kejriwal would have striped naked and cried hoarse had horses been used to break his protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Tallest leader of our time






*A comment on TFI:*

You broke X's leg. You practiced Y. 
Y = Freewill if X = cow
Y = Cruelty if X = horse 
~ Adarsh Liberal 
PS : Actually whoever does either is an a$$hole

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

History lesson: How 'Bharat Mata' became the code word for a theocratic Hindu state

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710298465939533825

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710298465939533825


Should have called Khalifa Bagdadi for this #sufiwahabisunnishia meet.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710122970103091200
They are starving the wild elephants in Kerala. There was a photo posted a couple of days ago by @Mr. Nair and in that too there was a family of elephants looking very emaciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Samudra Manthan said:


> They are starving the wild elephants in Kerala. There was a photo posted a couple of days ago by @Mr. Nair and in that too there was a family of elephants looking very emaciated.



The elephants must be intolerant and Sanghi.
No wonder no media highlights them, don't want to show sickular kerala in bad light, do we?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710298465939533825



Butcher is need for the slaughter of anti national congress. He is doing this work beautifully. I love modi. The way he does everything silently has won my heart. Muslim vote bank need to be divided in the interest of Nation and in the interest of Muslim themselves. Social re engineering is taking place at grass root level. Pseudo secular and anti nationals will soon become non entity in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Did The Economic Times run Misleading News about NITI Aayog recommendation on RTE? – Media Hitjobs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Who uses mounted police in a protest these days? are we back in colonial times? i bet Kejriwal would have striped naked and cried hoarse had horses been used to break his protest.




even in countries like australia ......mounted police is used during protest


----------



## Samudra Manthan

*Hotel JNU - The Shock Ballad*

On a dark Delhi highway, cool wind in my hair
Warm smell of beef pakoras, rising up in the air

Up ahead in the distance, I saw a candle march
My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
I had to stop for the night

There he stood on the campus
The bearded comrade yelled
And I was thinking to myself,
“This must be JNU, Commie academic Hell”

Then he scratched his beard and showed me the way
There were voices down the corridor,
I thought I heard them say...

Welcome to the Hotel JNU
Such a leftist place (Such a leftist place)
Such a leftist face
Plenty of sedition at the Hotel JNU
Any time of year (Any time of year)
You can find it here

Their thoughts are totally Marxist, but they want a Mercedes Benz
They got a lot of ugly, hirsute comrades they call friends
How they shout in the courtyard, sweet summer sweat.
Some shout for azaadi, some for India’s death.

So I called up the krantikaari comrade,
And said, “Please show me some national pride”
He said, “We haven’t had that feeling here since nineteen sixty nine”

And still those voices are calling from far away,
Wake you up in the middle of the night
Just to hear them say...

Welcome to the Hotel JNU
Such a leftist place (Such a leftist place)
Such a leftist face
Plenty of sedition at the Hotel JNU
Any time of year (Any time of year)
You can find it here

Kiss of love on the campus,
Mahishasur worship so nice
And he said “We are all just freeloaders here, living off the tax device”
And in the professor’s chambers,
We gather for the feast
Free food, cheap rooms
Oh, how we love this subsidized beast,

Last thing I remember, I was
Running for the door
I had to find the passage back
To the India I was before

“Relax,” said the Comrade,
“We are programmed to receive.
You can enrol any time you like,
But no one _ever_ leaves!”

Now Going Viral: Welcome to the Hotel JNU And Win Prizes Too! - Swarajya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> well, when Ishrat and her "brothers" threatened police with guns and got killed, we all know how Kejru, pappu, Sonia and nitishwa reacted....don't we?
> 
> what did Kranthikari Kejru say about batla encounter where Indian Police died at the hands of terrorists?
> 
> let me know if you want me to provide videos of the same...they are quite eye opening.
> 
> YOU lot have a problem with some one showing a stick to police but have no problems with people who kill police with guns.
> go figure this logic of sickulars if you can please.
> 
> And between D G Vanzara is a Dalit Hindu. Because he is a dalit he has been targeted by Congress and AAP and JDU..
> see, even we can play politics




u forgot to mention malda???

btw do u want a video from govt about anti-indian slogans in punjab assembly ????............it happened last year?........no cry on that??? or wait...........its bjp............they are nationalist.................but that horse was anti-national.

brainwashing by chaddis at work...................

anyhow........when is black money coming back??? i need my 15 lac soon......bolo namo namo.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> btw do u want a video from govt about anti-indian slogans in punjab assembly ????............it happened last year?........no cry on that??? or wait...........its bjp............they are nationalist.................but that horse was anti-national.
> 
> brainwashing by chaddis at work.................



Yeah, sickulars at work again.
Please let me know one Sanghi supporting what happened in Punjab assembly?

It's you lot who support these morons, not us.

Anyway, you should be proud of them.

Just like you lot are proud of Bihar ki beti Ishrat, Batla ke Beto and Yakub and co..


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Yeah, sickulars at work again.
> Please let me know one Sanghi supporting what happened in Punjab assembly?
> 
> It's you lot who support these morons, not us.
> 
> Anyway, you should be proud of them.
> 
> Just like you lot are proud of Bihar ki beti Ishrat, Batla ke Beto and Yakub and co..




oye @ranjit are all chaddis from rss like this kid??


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> well ...............is that legal to try to scare the police with a lathi???



I think not, Par agar lathi media isse itna galat dikhaye toh AAP batao yaar galat baat hai ki nahi ?

As a Insaan batana AAP ka worker hoke nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

Darmashkian said:


> Sushma Swaraj lives in another Time period it seems, time to make her the Minister of Time Travel too.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Media guys are more concerned about horse stories which may not be true(going by recent evidence that @Echo_419 posted above). But not one word about recent Commie attacks & brutalities on BJP leaders & workers & Congress workers in Kerala or innoncent VHP activists in Karnataka being brutally murdered.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hehe =D @itachii @Srinivas @bhagat @NIA kinda ee links chudandi..
> 
> This is interesting ,Shameless Congress thinks it can re-grow in AP which it destroyed by doing this drama... Good.
> THey will not grow, but if they succeed AP kosume manchiga untundi
> 
> They aren't allowing RS & LS to function demanding Special Status to AP for 5 years & for promises made to be fulfilled
> 
> Government 'not interested' in according special category status to Andhra Pradesh: Rahul Gandhi | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> Furore in Lok Sabha over Andhra Pradesh special status row | The Asian Age
> Andhra Pradesh Congress To Meet President, PM Modi Over Special Status Issue
> CPI(M) accuses BJP of 'betraying' people of Andhra Pradesh | Business Standard News
> Special status to AP: Cong. attacks BJP in Parliament - The Hindu
> 
> ----------------------------
> Results:-
> Will pay back every rupee Andhra Pradesh lost due to split: Arun Jaitley
> TDP adopts resolution, asks Centre to implement AP Reorganisation Act | The Asian Age


Anna , Naku thelisi inka next 10 years varuku congress Govt radu..
Yes, If congress managed to form govt in AP..Game doesn't end here...they have to bringSCS to AP( Be it BJP /Cong govt at centre.)
Thats a litmus test to them.
BJP will release some funds just few months before next LS Electionss(Typical Indian Politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Prometheus said:


> even in countries like australia ......mounted police is used during protest



And they get injured all the time, and no one makes it a political issue!. But then again when you belong to a political party which has no real aim, no ideology, and no real plan for the country, you resort to making a mountain out of a molehill. 

Wahoo the police horse saved

Six police horses injured in central London protest – Horse & Hound

The Urban Police Horse: The High Risk to Horses in the Global War on Terror and Crime | EQUUS Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

Roybot said:


> And they get injured all the time, and no one makes it a political issue!. But then again when you belong to a political party which has no real aim, no ideology, and no real plan for the country, you resort to making a mountain out of a molehill.
> 
> Wahoo the police horse saved
> 
> Six police horses injured in central London protest – Horse & Hound
> 
> The Urban Police Horse: The High Risk to Horses in the Global War on Terror and Crime | EQUUS Magazine




so how many of these events involve a elected official using lathi?



Echo_419 said:


> I think not, Par agar lathi media isse itna galat dikhaye toh AAP batao yaar galat baat hai ki nahi ?
> 
> As a Insaan batana AAP ka worker hoke nahi




can u plz elaborate what u are trying to say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> so how many of these events involve a elected official using lathi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u plz elaborate what u are trying to say?



1st I don't think it is legal to waive around a Lathi 
2nd Don't you think it is wrong of media to twist facts & implicate a man for a crime which he hasn't committed ?


----------



## Roybot

Prometheus said:


> so how many of these events involve a elected official using lathi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u plz elaborate what u are trying to say?









Yes thats a lathi, jutting out off the road! But as they say, you can't wake a person who is pretending to be asleep.

New Video: BJP MLA Ganesh Joshi may not have broken horse’s leg |

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> View attachment 299273
> 
> 
> Yes thats a lathi, jutting out off the road! But as they say, you can't wake a person who is pretending to be asleep.
> 
> New Video: BJP MLA Ganesh Joshi may not have broken horse’s leg |



Should file a defamation case against all media houses , who played this story without checking their facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

Does anyone know where i can see the video of Amit Shah interview at Conclave 2016 today. I heard he thrashed Rahul Kanwal Left n Right.


----------



## s_madaans

I just watched his interview on India today 

India Today - Latest Videos - News Videos - Online News


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> oye @ranjit are all chaddis from rss like this kid??



When all else fails, you sickulars use sarcasm.
Why?
You didn't like my point?
OR
may be you can't reply to my points

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Brilliant Stuff

@Levina @Joe Shearer @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA 

@Abingdonboy @Stephen Cohen @nair @scorpionx

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710607351997448192
Kujliwal got stood up by susu Kumar... 

@ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710607351997448192
> Kujliwal got stood up by susu Kumar...
> 
> @ranjeet



Media has spectacularly dumped Kejriwal and is now riding the Kanhayya wagon.
Just imagine as a CM, Kejru waiting for a glorified public urinator. It would be hilarious if it wasn't so pathetic!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot

Spectre said:


> Brilliant Stuff
> 
> @Levina @Joe Shearer @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Stephen Cohen @nair @scorpionx



If only our politicians, especially the opposition, start to think like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Spectre said:


> Brilliant Stuff
> 
> @Levina @Joe Shearer @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Stephen Cohen @nair @scorpionx



I had watched this video 2 days back. 
For every Owaisi in the country there's a Najma Heptullah and Javed Akhtar. 
But I am not sure ppl (Owaisi clan and other such groups) would take Javed Akhtar seriously because he is a self confessed aethist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Levina said:


> I had watched this video 2 days back.
> For every Owaisi in the country there's a Najma Heptullah and Javed Akhtar.
> But I am not sure ppl (Owaisi clan and other such groups) would take Javed Akhtar seriously because he is a self confessed aethist.



I agree although I didn't post this video because a Muslim was being a good politician but because an "Indian" was simply being an Indian. That he is an atheist or Hindu or Muslim or a dalit or brahmin shouldn't enter the equation in the august halls of our Parliament.

Although often I curse and cry over moral bankruptcy of our politicians there are some gems among them who are working within the system to reform it.

Javed Akhtar though may have some latitude because he was making his farewell speech.

And then there are some real BS artists like the author of this article

What Javed Akhtar Is Missing When He Attacks Owaisi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Spectre said:


> Brilliant Stuff
> 
> @Levina @Joe Shearer @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Stephen Cohen @nair @scorpionx


That was a brilliant show of patriotism by Javed Akhtar Sir...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Spectre said:


> I agree although I didn't post this video because a Muslim was being a good politician but because an "Indian" was simply being an Indian


I will say,he's an Indian who puts his country before his religion. 



Spectre said:


> Although often I curse and cry over moral bankruptcy of our politicians there are some gems among them who are working within the system to reform it.


They are all politicians. Many of them still follow the divide and rule policy of Britishers. 
Unfortunately that which makes headlines across the world (atleast in this part of the world where I live )are statements made by Owaisi and likes. They make it sound as if India under the garb of democracy forces its minoriries into saying "Bharat mata ki jai"(something that they associate with Hindus). 
Bharat mata ki jai- victory of mother India. What's the harm in saying it? 
Jai (victory)?? Is that the word which is objectionable or is it Bharat mata(mother India)? 

I am wondering...


----------



## zootinali

*Hotel JNU - The Shock Ballad*

On a dark Delhi highway, cool wind in my hair
Warm smell of beef pakoras, rising up in the air

Up ahead in the distance, I saw a candle march
My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
I had to stop for the night

There he stood on the campus
The bearded comrade yelled
And I was thinking to myself,
“This must be JNU, Commie academic Hell”

Then he scratched his beard and showed me the way
There were voices down the corridor,
I thought I heard them say...

Welcome to the Hotel JNU
Such a leftist place (Such a leftist place)
Such a leftist face
Plenty of sedition at the Hotel JNU
Any time of year (Any time of year)
You can find it here

Their thoughts are totally Marxist, but they want a Mercedes Benz
They got a lot of ugly, hirsute comrades they call friends
How they shout in the courtyard, sweet summer sweat.
Some shout for azaadi, some for India’s death.

So I called up the krantikaari comrade,
And said, “Please show me some national pride”
He said, “We haven’t had that feeling here since nineteen sixty nine”

And still those voices are calling from far away,
Wake you up in the middle of the night
Just to hear them say...

Welcome to the Hotel JNU
Such a leftist place (Such a leftist place)
Such a leftist face
Plenty of sedition at the Hotel JNU
Any time of year (Any time of year)
You can find it here

Kiss of love on the campus,
Mahishasur worship so nice
And he said “We are all just freeloaders here, living off the tax device”
And in the professor’s chambers,
We gather for the feast
Free food, cheap rooms
Oh, how we love this subsidized beast,

Last thing I remember, I was
Running for the door
I had to find the passage back
To the India I was before

“Relax,” said the Comrade,
“We are programmed to receive.
You can enrol any time you like,
But no one ever leaves!”




source --- Now Going Viral: Welcome to the Hotel JNU And Win Prizes Too! - Swarajya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

Spectre said:


> I agree although I didn't post this video because a Muslim was being a good politician but because an "Indian" was simply being an Indian. That he is an atheist or Hindu or Muslim or a dalit or brahmin shouldn't enter the equation in the august halls of our Parliament.
> 
> Although often I curse and cry over moral bankruptcy of our politicians there are some gems among them who are working within the system to reform it.
> 
> Javed Akhtar though may have some latitude because he was making his farewell speech.
> 
> And then there are some real BS artists like the author of this article
> 
> What Javed Akhtar Is Missing When He Attacks Owaisi


Beautiful speech by Javed saheb, thanks for posting this here @Spectre .Shivam Vij is one of those Left-Liberal media guys out there. I think I once read an article from how on how extreme nationalism is dangerous

I dislike his(Javed Akhtar) stand on some issues & the way he views the RW,
But compared to most other people of his category(_we are secular,liberal & atheist_ etc gang) . I believe he is among the few who firmly believes in the principles of liberalism & atheism & is truly secular. Or you could say he is more true to such teachings than the others.
[Though I dislike the way he abuses RWers on twitter]

He's a good lyricist too  . Sad to hear that his time in the Rajya Sabha is over.

There should be more Politicians & people like Javed Sahib coming & speaking out in public(from the Muslim Community)!! That would teach the MIM a lesson.
Though the chances of such stuff happening in Hyderabad is very less.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Marxist @mooppan
Church seeks explanation from member for marrying a Hindu - Times of India

*Church seeks explanation from member for marrying a Hindu*

Kochi: Stirring up a controversy, the Irinjalakuda diocese of the Catholic Church has sought an explanation from one of its members for marrying a Hindu woman.

Benny Thommana belonging to the St Joseph's Church at Oorakam had married Lija Jayasudhan 10 years ago. The couple follow their respective religions.

But Benny was in for a shocker* when he got a letter from the diocese in March 2016, seeking an explanation for marrying against the sacraments of the church. He was asked to appear before a special administrative tribunal of the church.*

The marriage was registered under the Special Marriage Act on February 7, 2005. "_I have not done anything against the law. We are being threatened. We want to lead a peaceful life,_" said Benny.

It all began six months ago when the parish vicar, Fr Pauly Padayatty, came to bless the house. _"*He insisted that my wife and children should get baptized," said Benny. "Following this, we got calls from the Bishop's House. I won't appear before the tribunal. There is no question of conversion. Our children will choose their religion when they grow up*_*.*"

However, Fr Padayatty said the church records all events under it like baptism, funeral and marriage. "The tribunal calling him is a spiritual activity. We don't ask anyone to convert," he added.

On why the church took so long, Fr Padayatty said, _"The family had kept the marriage under wraps."_ He added that if Benny is under the Catholic Church, he has to follow the sacraments of the church.

Benny's father is no more. His mother, Rejina, is a member of the parish's Catholic Mothers' Union
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I condemned VHP guys when they did something like this to some other family & I will condemn the Church on this too.

Kudos to Benny for sticking up for his family & not forcing his wife & kids to convert  . We need more people like him in this nation!!

@Nair saab U once had a Christian gf right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Cow is our mother and BJP must declare it as 'Rashtra Mata': Congress - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

@Zebra @vayuputhra @JanjaWeed
HAHAHA =D =D  

Power cuts twice during Karnataka CM's speech. I hope the Power minister doesn't file a case against the CM when he talks to him about this. 






Comment on FB:- 
This is Stunning Example of how is Karnataka Government is working Currently!!

It's a joke & such a ridiculous..
Chief Minister of Such a Big State, Presenting Budget in State Assembly in the Capital City of the State and no power!!
Horrible..

Even a Budget Hotel in Bangalore will be all very well equipped to handle power cuts.. They'll be well prepared with UPS / Generators!!
And look at this..
Such a poor Management & Administration skills
---------------

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710186972422103040Kutte ki dum sidhi ho gayi .. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710828504334487552

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

Now, Kanhaiya Kumar says Kashmir is an integral part of India - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

India: Two Held for Sharing Edited Image of Mohan Bhagwat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

VDPA associates opinion poll (Kerala 2016)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710348255796662272


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710350575204864000

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Marxist said:


> VDPA associates opinion poll (Kerala 2016)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710348255796662272
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710350575204864000



This is going to sooooo much fun.
Wonder what happens in case of hung assembly?!!

Both these parties would rather ally with each other than ally with BJP, like how they are doing in WB.

Just wondering what would happen if BJP manages to increase it's vote share by another 5-10 percent this election!?

I think 5 years down the line, BJP will replace left as the main opposition.
Left in India is dead, these are the last gasps of a dying dinosaur.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Liberals ka halat kharab hojayega abhi if Yamuna springs back to life.

Ecozymes turn out to be boon for polluted Yamuna

Yamuna can regain its glory if enzyme treatment is administered into the river. Marked changes were noticed by the environmentalists after enzyme was poured into the Barapulla drain during the World Culture Festival (WCF) organised on Yamuna floodplains by Art of Living (AOL).

A project to clean Barapullah drain was undertaken in October through Ecozymes, an agro based product developed by Dr Rosukon in Thailand with green kitchen waste and brown sugar and adopted by the AOL for cleaning environment. It contains proteins, carbohydrates, fats and high energy with ‘pH Value (pH is a measure of how acidic/basic water is) around 3 and the reports have been approved by National Accreditation Board for Testing and Calibration Laboratories (NABL), Government of India.

Environment experts say that through bioremediation process (solvents are prepared and then poured into the river for cleaning), polluted Yamuna can be revived. Not only the 21 kilometre stretch of Yamuna but drains passing through the various areas of the national Capital can also be converted into green natural water bodies, they added.

Gopal Krishan, an environmentalist with Anti-Toxic Watch Alliance (ATWA) said that this scientific experiment merits attention because other researchers can put those enzymes in stretches other than Barapullah drain to compare the results to ascertain its effectiveness. If it indeed makes a change in the water quality without any adverse impact, it can be helpful in cleaning Yamuna and other water bodies too.

Krishan further said, “If the volunteers of Art of Living (AOL) took samples of water from the Yamuna before and after few days of enzyme treatment and found marked difference in the quality of water, AOL should share its findings for further work in this regard”.

Explaining the remedy to clean drains and the polluted river Yamuna, S Dhavan, Senior worker of AOL’s Chandigrah centre told The Pioneer, “Ecozyme is with a mixture of brown sugar, fruit and vegetable peels and water. The mixture was poured in the Barapullah drain and some part of the Yamuna. Econzyme is in fact amino acids, considered to be good agent of cleaning,” said Dhavan.

It may be noted that Delhi has 22 drains carrying 2,500 million litres of waste and polluted water into Yamuna River daily including Barapullah drain originates near Ashoka Hotel in New Delhi and flows through Lakshmi Bai Nagar, Defence Colony, Lajpat Nagar, Sarai Kale Khan, Barapullah and merges into Yamuna River. All these drains emit deadly gases and cause nauseating stench.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Spectre said:


> Brilliant Stuff
> 
> @Levina @Joe Shearer @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA
> @Abingdonboy @Stephen Cohen @nair @scorpionx



It is very weird that someone like Javed Akhtar, whom I admire without reserve, should take the side of the crude, boorish ethno-nationalists, and someone like Asaduddin Owaisi, who veers dangerously close to the fringe on many occasions, should take an ethically purer stand. 

When the British marched out of Yorktown in surrender to the Continental Army, the tune they played was "The World Turned Upside Down".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Joe Shearer said:


> It is very weird that someone like Javed Akhtar, whom I admire without reserve, should take the side of the crude, boorish ethno-nationalists, and someone like Asaduddin Owaisi, who veers dangerously close to the fringe on many occasions, should take an ethically purer stand.
> 
> When the British marched out of Yorktown in surrender to the Continental Army, the tune they played was "The World Turned Upside Down".



He is much more intelligent than you 

He supports the Congress which opposes Owaissi
And if Congress does nt support this demand of Boorish ethno- nationalists
it will further erode itself

Being a boorish ethno nationalist is much better than being a Anti nationalist
and anarchist like what the JNU types are

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Stephen Cohen said:


> Being a boorish ethno nationalist is much better than being a Anti nationalist
> and anarchist like what the JNU types are



Well said mate.

When ever I read some of the sickular posts here, I swear they sound exactly like something Mani Shankar Iyer would say. And boy do I hate that guy. That's "bramhanical Tyranny" right there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@Joe Shearer 

The Boorish Ethno Nationalists are GAINING ground in 
Sickular states of West Bengal ; Assam and Kerala 

And also in Telangana ( since you live In Hyderabad ) 

That is Owaissi's biggest Fear 

In fact he was opposed to the creation of Telangana because he knew BJP would gain 
when Telangana is formed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710186972422103040Kutte ki dum sidhi ho gayi ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710828504334487552


AAP members don't know what to say on SYL, full on drama from these jokers.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Why Muslims have no problem chanting 'Bharat Mata ki Jai' at Kejriwal's rallies...



ranjeet said:


> AAP members don't know what to say on SYL, full on drama from these jokers.



stop water till Kejri apologizes what's this duffer minister waiting for


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> stop water till Kejri apologizes what's this duffer minister waiting for



Yes, that will teach this good for nothing CM a lesson.


----------



## Scavenger

Stephen Cohen said:


> In fact he was opposed to the creation of Telangana because he knew BJP would gain
> when Telangana is formed


I thought it would help him as now his value rises in a smaller state. The value of each MLA and MP rises dramatically in a smaller state than a larger one.

His captive votebank's value also rises in a smaller state.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Scavenger said:


> I thought it would help him as now his value rises in a smaller state. The value of each MLA and MP rises dramatically in a smaller state than a larger one.
> 
> His captive votebank's value also rises in a smaller state.



In the Unified AP There were two major Parties
TDP and Congress

Then came YSR congress

So Congress Split AP to remain relevant

Now in Telangana ; TRS is one party and Congress is Another

But the total number of seats is small ; just 119

Now In future TRS and BJP will come together against the Congress

Or BJP alone can do better

In a 294 member assembly ; it is difficult to get a majority

In small states it is easier for a party to come to power

Even in Telangana ; Muslim popoulation is just 15 % ; that too concentrated in and around
Hyderabad 

So Owaissi ' importance is far less than BJP 's importance in a future coalition with TRS 

And even independently BJP 's prospects are better in Telangana


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

Joe Shearer said:


> It is very weird that someone like Javed Akhtar, whom I admire without reserve, should take the side of the crude, boorish ethno-nationalists, and someone like Asaduddin Owaisi, who veers dangerously close to the fringe on many occasions, should take an ethically purer stand.
> 
> When the British marched out of Yorktown in surrender to the Continental Army, the tune they played was "The World Turned Upside Down".



In times like this it does well to remind oneself that ethics are not binary. I agree that in terms of iron clad ethics Owaisi may be on right side but we cannot afford to be divided by thin red lines. The subjective fog of patriotism blurs the lines sometimes wrong can be right when one looks from the "right"


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Huskar

FIR against Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi for poll code violation | The Indian Express

Desperation is the first step towards end of His Majesty's 15 year of myself. Hoping that EC roasts his *** for this violation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

First Haryana government & BJP fans on this forum were denying everything. Now in HC Haryana government is admitting in possibility of rapes in murthal. 
Possibility of rapes in Murthal during Jat protests: Haryana tells HC | india | Hindustan Times
Delhi girl among 3 who say they were raped at Murthal - Times of India
@ranjeet @Levina @magudi what are your views now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Juggernautjatt said:


> First Haryana government & BJP fans on this forum were denying everything. Now in HC Haryana government is admitting in possibility of rapes in murthal.
> Possibility of rapes in Murthal during Jat protests: Haryana tells HC | india | Hindustan Times
> Delhi girl among 3 who say they were raped at Murthal - Times of India
> @ranjeet @Levina @magudi what are your views now ?


I was made to believe that the news wasn't true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

ranjeet said:


>


Times Now is including only private channels.


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Old one from T20 WC, but hilarious!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dray

*Modi travels by night, sleeps on flights to save time*
Aman Sharma | ET Bureau | Apr 9, 2016, 08.49 AM IST






NEW DELHI: Check-in bags are not coming off Air India One these days, as on most of the nights, *the Prime Minister aims at sleeping on the plane rather than in foreign hotels to shorten his trips.*

In his latest trips to Belgium, US and Saudi Arabia between March 30 and April 2, *Narendra Modi spent three nights on Air India One* - while in transit from Delhi to Brussels, from Brussels to Washington DC and from there to Riyadh.

He just spent two nights at hotels - one in Washington and one in Riyadh. *"It is unprecedented to complete a PM's multination trip involving US in just 97 hours. If the PM had not chosen to sleep on the plane, we would not have been back for at least six days,"* a senior government official told ET.

Former prime minister Manmohan Singh's visits were longer and largely summit-related with single-city engagements. Overnight travel was occasional.* But foreign schedules are now short and packed as per Modi's directions to save "unproductive night stay in foreign hotels" and use it for air travel,* multiple senior officials told ET on the condition of anonymity.

In his first two years, Modi as the PM would have spent 95 days abroad much more than Singh's 72 days abroad in his first two years in UPA-1and UPA-2. But Modi has covered far more ground by visiting 40 countries in his 20 trips. Singh could visit 18 countries in 15 trips in UPA-1and 24 countries in 17 trips in UPA-2 in the first two years.

*"Modi says he wants to push maximum buttons...he has unending energy,"* an official said. He chose to take a midnight flight on March 30 to Brussels to use the nine-hour flying time to sleep and land there at 6 am local time. Initially, a night stay and community address the next morning was planned in in Brussels.

*But March 31 was a working day and Modi did not wish that the NRIs take the day off to come to listen to him. "PM said he could easily spend consecutive nights on the Modi Travels by Night, Sleeps on Flights to Save Time aircraft," *an official told ET.

The community address hence happened on March 30 at 9 pm after back-to-back meetings. Modi left for the airport and took a 10-hour flight to US. Check-in bags of the delegation were not taken off Air Force 1in Belgium (but in Washington) and officials packed in an extra piece of clothing in a hand baggage.

Sleeping through time zones, PM landed in the wee hours of March 31, in the US for yet another busy day.
*On the plane too, Modi does not sleep throughout the time on his flat-bed cabin. "He wants a detailed debriefing on the plane after one leg of the trip is over. There is no luxury to return to India and then prepare for the debriefing,"* an official said. The PM wants a briefing within 30 minutes of checking into a foreign hotel too before the bilateral commence.
*"A night should be spent in a foreign hotel only if there is an engagement scheduled the next day," an official explained Modi's line of thought.* On April 1, the PM was in Nuclear Security Summit till 5 pm.

He reached the airport straight from the venue to fly out of Riyadh at 7 pm. He slept on the 12-hour flight again to save a day. Modi arrived there on April 2 afternoon, spent the night and held talks the next day. At 7 pm on April 3, the PM flew back and arrived at Race Course Road at 2 am. He had meetings scheduled the next morning. But what about jet-lag of travel to-and-fro US time zones? *"Before jet lag hits reverse jet lag comes into force," an official quipped.*

Modi travels by night, sleeps on flights to save time - Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

How did I miss this one so far????


----------



## jamahir

Juggernautjatt said:


> First Haryana government & BJP fans on this forum were denying everything. Now in HC Haryana government is admitting in possibility of rapes in murthal.
> Possibility of rapes in Murthal during Jat protests: Haryana tells HC | india | Hindustan Times
> Delhi girl among 3 who say they were raped at Murthal - Times of India
> @ranjeet @Levina @magudi what are your views now ?



saw the news yesterday.

remember you had told me when this originally happened that the saffronis will coerce people into lying and will make people disappear?? that happened then - witnesses and victims turning hostile and some being not available. 



Levina said:


> I was made to believe that the news wasn't true.



remember when the nationalists on pdf and outside were turning the delhi dentist lynching by a criminal mob into a "muslims terrorizing the hindu doctor" theme??

remember when the same nationalists first turned the jharkhand lynching/hanging of the duo into a "evil cow killers" theme and then into a murderous conspiracy by congress and aap??

how about the poona burning of the rag-picker youth with the nationalists suddenly developing solidarity with his dalit-ness??

how about the haryana burning of the dalit infants where subramanian swamy "discovered" ( and his pdf fans crowed faithfully ) that the attackers and the attacked were both christian and the incident was just another small-time event that must be brushed away like one flicks away a pestering fly?? 

and the "discovery" by pdf nationalists that rohit vemula is not a dalit technically ( some convoluted logic ) and therefore his suicide must be seen as a ridding of another anti-national.

oh we can cover a lot of stories this way going decades back. 



ranjeet said:


>



does it mean the primary tv nationalist has lost his newly acquired adoring anti anti-national masses??



Rain Man said:


> Old one from T20 WC, but hilarious!!
> View attachment 299959



i wonder when will commando/nationalist dhoni express sadness about the wastage of water by indian cricket and the farmer suicides and hunger deaths in maharashtra and elsewhere in india and make direct-action against the capitalism/capitalists causing this unnecessary and unnatural misery in india since 1947. 

or does he just want to take his video game patriotism to the indian borders and beyond and kill some pakistanis, chinese, russians, north koreans, syrians, libyans, iraqis etc??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Immortan.Joe

Levina said:


> I was made to believe that the news wasn't true.



No such thing has taken place.

The initial reports were fabrication, and the women who cried rape had done so against same accused in past and was found lying by court.

And this tale of anonymous rapes is even more pathetic. Some saying that he heard from someone that someone was raped is as reliable as existence of unicorns. 

And this case is subjudice. Unless Police has concluded its investigation in every hair-brained rape allegation, they could not state in court that they are 100% sure that there was no rape. It would be perjury, and "probably there may have been a ..........." is standard statement . If you put maybe/possible/probably in your comment, you could make any assertion.

"Possibly Unicorns exist". It is open challenge to all members of this forum to prove this statement wrong.

Though being a women who love to play victim ( Your status update a couple of days ago was about women getting blame for everything, a classical victimhood peddling), I do not expect you to be rational. For women who love to play victim; accusation of rape is rape itself as certainly women could never lie.


----------



## dray

jamahir said:


> i wonder when will commando/nationalist dhoni express sadness about the wastage of water by indian cricket and the farmer suicides and hunger deaths in maharashtra and elsewhere in india and make direct-action against the capitalism/capitalists causing this unnecessary and unnatural misery in india since 1947.
> 
> or does he just want to take his video game patriotism to the indian borders and beyond and kill some pakistanis, chinese, russians, north koreans, syrians, libyans, iraqis etc??



Because his thought process is different from yours, he loves dogs.


----------



## noksss

*The Narendra Modi government is trying to solve India’s electricity problem by pushing for more efficient appliances.*

Just last year, Asia’s third largest economy faced a 3.6% deficit in peak-hour energy supply. Such a shortfall not only affects manufacturing and industrial productivity but also inconveniences millions of Indians, particularly during the torrid summer months. And this even as over 280 million people are yet to have access to electricity in India.


Since taking reins in May 2014, the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) government has focused on fixing this crisis, dabbling with everything from turning to solar power toproviding financial incentives to power distribution companies.

Now, as India’s power requirement is slated to grow at an average of 5.2% between 2014 and 2024, the Narendra Modi administration is increasingly turning its focus towards saving more power.

*In January 2015, the government had launched the National Programme for light emitting diode (LED)-based home and street lighting. Under this, conventional lamps, which typically use more power, will be replaced by LED lamps that consume 80% less energy.*


*Last week, the government initiated two more similar schemes: one aimed at replacing inefficient agricultural pumps and the other replacing ceiling fans with more energy-efficient ones.*

These will be implemented by Energy Efficiency Services Limited (EESL), a joint venture under the union power ministry that is also undertaking the LED project.

*Better agriculture pumps and fans*
*The National Energy Efficient Agriculture Pumps Programme will replace inefficient pumps with ones that are better-rated, for free. The new ones will feature a smart control panel and a SIM card, enabling their control from homes. Currently, India’s outdated agricultural pumps are estimated to consume 170 billion units of energy.

“EESL will distribute 200,000 BEE star-rated pump sets to the farmers under this programme, which will lead to 30% of energy savings by 2019. This translates into annual savings of approximately Rs20,000 crore ($3 billion) on agricultural subsidies or a saving of 50 billion units of energy every year,” a government statement said.*

A new scheme—the National Energy Efficient Fan Programme—has also been launched, under which, energy efficient ceiling fans of 50 watts will be provided at Rs60 per month or a one-time payment of Rs1,250 ($19). These fans are being produced by domestic fan-makers such as Usha and Bajaj.

“The government estimates that the use of these fans will lead to savings of Rs700 ($10.5) a year on their electricity bills. This means, a consumer can recover the cost of this energy-efficient ceiling fan in less than 2 years,” the statement added. The program has so far been rolled out in Andhra Pradesh in south India and Uttar Pradesh in the north.

Energy efficient appliances are often expensive, keeping many away from such products. However, these appliances are crucial to helping India curb the crisis. As a 2013 report(pdf) from the World Resources Institute notes:



“India’s residential sector accounts for approximately 39 percent of the country’s final energy consumption. If all the appliances purchased in India over a three-year period were energy efficient, India could avoid new capacity requirements of over 25,000 MW—close to an eighth of India’s total installed capacity.”



How Narendra Modi is getting India to save on electricity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

noksss said:


> *The Narendra Modi government is trying to solve India’s electricity problem by pushing for more efficient appliances.*
> 
> Just last year, Asia’s third largest economy faced a 3.6% deficit in peak-hour energy supply. Such a shortfall not only affects manufacturing and industrial productivity but also inconveniences millions of Indians, particularly during the torrid summer months. And this even as over 280 million people are yet to have access to electricity in India.
> 
> 
> Since taking reins in May 2014, the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) government has focused on fixing this crisis, dabbling with everything from turning to solar power toproviding financial incentives to power distribution companies.
> 
> Now, as India’s power requirement is slated to grow at an average of 5.2% between 2014 and 2024, the Narendra Modi administration is increasingly turning its focus towards saving more power.
> 
> *In January 2015, the government had launched the National Programme for light emitting diode (LED)-based home and street lighting. Under this, conventional lamps, which typically use more power, will be replaced by LED lamps that consume 80% less energy.*
> 
> 
> *Last week, the government initiated two more similar schemes: one aimed at replacing inefficient agricultural pumps and the other replacing ceiling fans with more energy-efficient ones.*
> 
> These will be implemented by Energy Efficiency Services Limited (EESL), a joint venture under the union power ministry that is also undertaking the LED project.
> 
> *Better agriculture pumps and fans*
> *The National Energy Efficient Agriculture Pumps Programme will replace inefficient pumps with ones that are better-rated, for free. The new ones will feature a smart control panel and a SIM card, enabling their control from homes. Currently, India’s outdated agricultural pumps are estimated to consume 170 billion units of energy.
> 
> “EESL will distribute 200,000 BEE star-rated pump sets to the farmers under this programme, which will lead to 30% of energy savings by 2019. This translates into annual savings of approximately Rs20,000 crore ($3 billion) on agricultural subsidies or a saving of 50 billion units of energy every year,” a government statement said.*
> 
> A new scheme—the National Energy Efficient Fan Programme—has also been launched, under which, energy efficient ceiling fans of 50 watts will be provided at Rs60 per month or a one-time payment of Rs1,250 ($19). These fans are being produced by domestic fan-makers such as Usha and Bajaj.
> 
> “The government estimates that the use of these fans will lead to savings of Rs700 ($10.5) a year on their electricity bills. This means, a consumer can recover the cost of this energy-efficient ceiling fan in less than 2 years,” the statement added. The program has so far been rolled out in Andhra Pradesh in south India and Uttar Pradesh in the north.
> 
> Energy efficient appliances are often expensive, keeping many away from such products. However, these appliances are crucial to helping India curb the crisis. As a 2013 report(pdf) from the World Resources Institute notes:
> 
> 
> 
> “India’s residential sector accounts for approximately 39 percent of the country’s final energy consumption. If all the appliances purchased in India over a three-year period were energy efficient, India could avoid new capacity requirements of over 25,000 MW—close to an eighth of India’s total installed capacity.”
> 
> 
> 
> How Narendra Modi is getting India to save on electricity



can you tell me what is missing from this "smart" approach??


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Gaien here means Gashti or Slut-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Superb:

Walk The Talk With Former UIDAI Chairman Nandan Nilekani


-AADHAR completed ahead of time
-50% under budget
-already saving $2BN/ year in LPG subsidy
- In 2-3 months the UIDAI will cross the 1 billion enrolment mark




+It's not saying a huge amount but Modi is the right man for the job he has now (I say this because of Mr Nandan Nilekani's comments of Modi).


@PARIKRAMA @Levina @ni8mare @axisofevil @Blue Marlin @acetophenol @ranjeet @Parul @Water Car Engineer @Desertfalcon @Taygibay @Koovie @waz @MilSpec @nair @AUSTERLITZ @ayesha.a

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Walk The Talk With State Bank Of India Chairperson

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The_Showstopper

*So the party with a DIFFERENCE indulges in something which Amma does in Tamil Nadu and what Congress did during Uttarakhand Floods...*


----------



## Levina

Immortan.Joe said:


> ( *Your status update a couple of days ago was about women getting blame for everything, a classical victimhood peddling),* I do not expect you to be rational.


Middle finger to that.
when did i play victim?
My status(which was about eve being blamed for adam's sin) came after i read a few statements online which blamed women for earthquakes. But then i dont expect MCPs to understand it. 


Immortan.Joe said:


> For women who love to play victim; accusation of rape is rape itself as certainly women could never lie.


keep your opinion to yourself.
Nothing in my posts alludes to what you have assumed i did. I merely said this...


Levina said:


> *I was made to believe that the news wasn't true.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

The_Showstopper said:


> So the party with a DIFFERENCE indulges in something which Amma does in Tamil Nadu and what Congress did during Uttarakhand Floods...



Please let us know what Congress and Amma did in their places except for photo campaign?

BJP is giving water when needed....
May be BJP should allocate 550 crores like Kejri or perhaps name each and every thing like COngees do to the "first" family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Please let us know what Congress and Amma did in their places except for photo campaign?
> 
> BJP is giving water when needed....
> May be BJP should allocate 550 crores like Kejri or perhaps name each and every thing like COngees do to the "first" family.


Water is a basic need which the Government is expected to provide so why does BJP need to post its pictures even for providing something so basic which is anyways their duty(which they failed until now)...

I believe BJP is already following Congress in almost all the departments and the results are already out in the open...

I hope you remember this...





Source : https://defence.pk/threads/uttarakhand-disaster-even-relief-has-signs-of-sonia-rahul.261978/


----------



## Sky lord

The_Showstopper said:


> Water is a basic need which the Government is expected to provide so why does BJP need to post its pictures even for providing something so basic which is anyways their duty(which they failed until now)...



What was Congress doing for 60 years that people still have no water, no electricity, half of all children suffer mal nutrition?

Where was your criticism then?

*Is there any other country anywhere in the world that has a more miserable record of development* other than war torn ones like Afganistan or Somalia? What was your indira or rajiv and Sonia doing for half a century of their combined rule direct or through proxies that most of our citizens are still beggars and in need of government hand outs? 

How come Malaysia, Thailand and many other countries could do in one generation what India could not in three?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sky lord said:


> What was Congress doing for 60 years that people still have no water, no electricity, half of all children suffer mal nutrition?
> 
> Where was your criticism then?


Just because you haven't seen me criticizing me doesn't mean I haven't.

*


Sky lord said:



Is there any other country anywhere in the world that has a more miserable record of development

Click to expand...

*


Sky lord said:


> other than war torn ones like Afganistan or Somalia? What was *your* indira or rajiv and Sonia doing for half a century of their combined rule direct or through proxies that most of our citizens are still beggars and in need of government hand outs?
> 
> How come Malaysia, Thailand and many other countries could do in one generation what India could not in three?


No mate Indira or Rajiv are not mine LOL... Anyways does that give BJP an excuse to not perform what they promised just because Congress hasn't done their part?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

The_Showstopper said:


> *So the party with a DIFFERENCE indulges in something which Amma does in Tamil Nadu and what Congress did during Uttarakhand Floods...*



Yes man its a party with difference

*When congress was ruling at the centre*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1433633289995719










*

Now when BJP is ruling at the centre*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sky lord

The_Showstopper said:


> . Anyways does that give BJP an excuse to not perform what they promised just because Congress hasn't done their part



What do you mean "to not perform". They are delivering water are they not? The taste of the water won't get spoilt because fadnavis picture is on the tanker.

The previous govt in Magharashtra spent 35,000 crore rupees on irrigation without ever digging a single trench .

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maharashtra_Irrigation_Scam

This is the reason why the current government has to transport water into the region. If the previous government had done its job instead of stealing money, there would have been no need for any of this. Have some grace.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

Sky lord said:


> What was Congress doing for 60 years that people still have no water, no electricity, half of all children suffer mal nutrition?
> 
> Where was your criticism then?



yes, the ills exist in india because it was congress governing india and not the socialists... and bjp is not a socialist/progressive party either.

you mention malnutrition in india and i accept that and will then mention hunger deaths, oppression against dalits, the kidney sales, farmer suicides and general suicides ( india is 'suicide capital of the world' ), hospitals that charge money for treatment, schools/colleges that take money and produce idiots, "honor killings" rife, dowry deaths, 3 crore pending court cases, dogs killing people, friends killing each other for 3000 rupees, boys clicking photos with their cell phone of a lady fainted on the rail tracks as a train approaches her and then cuts her up, cricketers who want to wash and grow their playing fields with lakhs of liters of water while that city and its state don't have water to drink and to conduct medical operations, then the removal of vital eggs from school mid-day meals despite the traditional indian diet being not nutritious, supposed space scientists obsessed with visiting temples and offering food to lifeless idols instead of sending humans to mars and beyond, the prime minister talking of india being the first in the world to invent motor cars and in vitro human growth, the insanity of fire-works during festivals and cricket matches and weddings, the frivolousity and wastage during weddings, children being sacrificed in superstitious religious rituals... i could go on and on.

every ill in india is because of the extreme capitalist, reactionary and frivolous inclination of the economic and social system which has been tolerated and continued by a unscientific and anti-common-sense and anti-democratic political system that is borrowed from a capitalist/imperialist and genociding western government/country... obviously, any sensible person would become angry and would talk of revolution and overthrow of the indian political system that has only produced the most rotten society in history... the sensible person will declare that only the flag of cleansing and harmonious socialism should fly in india.

but what does the bjp do?? it allocates 85,000 crores to the unnecessary military as this year's "defense" budget and then gets the same military to clean up a river bank area so that some superstition-mongering idiots from 'coolie valley' bangalore can organize a huge yoga camp that not only has as guests the local software engineers and mba's but also hippies from the west and japan.

that yoga camp of sri sri ravishankar neither prevented more farmers and students from suiciding nor did it prevent a kerala temple from exploding, collapsing and killing the pilgirms.



Sky lord said:


> *Is there any other country anywhere in the world that has a more miserable record of development* other than war torn ones like Afganistan or Somalia?



afghanistan and somalia were progressive countries until the inevitable regime-change by usa government.



Sky lord said:


> How come Malaysia, Thailand and many other countries could do in one generation what India could not in three?



why not mention the libyan jamahiriya which built history's biggest civil engineering project - the 'great man made river' project that delivered desert aquifer pure water to libyan cities and desert towns for free?? for free, unlike the anti-human indian economic/political which taxes the blood out of every citizen just so that the military can have more bullets, bombs and rockets to kill some pakistani and chinese who has nothing to do with india's internal misery.

---

@The_Showstopper


----------



## arbit

jamahir said:


> it was congress governing india and not the socialists..



 hello my libyan mate. hows that clockless processer coming up? Last i heard the clocks weren't too happy at being left out of that socialist paradise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

arbit said:


> hello my libyan mate. hows that clockless processer coming up? Last i heard the clocks weren't too happy at being left out of that socialist paradise






arbit ... very intresting ID ... from a particular east Indian university do you come?


----------



## arbit

AugenBlick said:


> arbit ... very intresting ID ... from a particular east Indian university do you come?



Not East my friend. I studied in a western institute of learning. I belong to Delhi btw. 

P.s- arbit is short for arbitrary.


----------



## AugenBlick

arbit said:


> Not East my friend. I studied in a western institute of learning. I belong to Delhi btw.
> 
> P.s- arbit is short for arbitrary.


I know. That is kgp lingo. That's why I asked.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rain Man said:


> *Modi travels by night, sleeps on flights to save time*
> Aman Sharma | ET Bureau | Apr 9, 2016, 08.49 AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: Check-in bags are not coming off Air India One these days, as on most of the nights, *the Prime Minister aims at sleeping on the plane rather than in foreign hotels to shorten his trips.*
> 
> In his latest trips to Belgium, US and Saudi Arabia between March 30 and April 2, *Narendra Modi spent three nights on Air India One* - while in transit from Delhi to Brussels, from Brussels to Washington DC and from there to Riyadh.
> 
> He just spent two nights at hotels - one in Washington and one in Riyadh. *"It is unprecedented to complete a PM's multination trip involving US in just 97 hours. If the PM had not chosen to sleep on the plane, we would not have been back for at least six days,"* a senior government official told ET.
> 
> Former prime minister Manmohan Singh's visits were longer and largely summit-related with single-city engagements. Overnight travel was occasional.* But foreign schedules are now short and packed as per Modi's directions to save "unproductive night stay in foreign hotels" and use it for air travel,* multiple senior officials told ET on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> In his first two years, Modi as the PM would have spent 95 days abroad much more than Singh's 72 days abroad in his first two years in UPA-1and UPA-2. But Modi has covered far more ground by visiting 40 countries in his 20 trips. Singh could visit 18 countries in 15 trips in UPA-1and 24 countries in 17 trips in UPA-2 in the first two years.
> 
> *"Modi says he wants to push maximum buttons...he has unending energy,"* an official said. He chose to take a midnight flight on March 30 to Brussels to use the nine-hour flying time to sleep and land there at 6 am local time. Initially, a night stay and community address the next morning was planned in in Brussels.
> 
> *But March 31 was a working day and Modi did not wish that the NRIs take the day off to come to listen to him. "PM said he could easily spend consecutive nights on the Modi Travels by Night, Sleeps on Flights to Save Time aircraft," *an official told ET.
> 
> The community address hence happened on March 30 at 9 pm after back-to-back meetings. Modi left for the airport and took a 10-hour flight to US. Check-in bags of the delegation were not taken off Air Force 1in Belgium (but in Washington) and officials packed in an extra piece of clothing in a hand baggage.
> 
> Sleeping through time zones, PM landed in the wee hours of March 31, in the US for yet another busy day.
> *On the plane too, Modi does not sleep throughout the time on his flat-bed cabin. "He wants a detailed debriefing on the plane after one leg of the trip is over. There is no luxury to return to India and then prepare for the debriefing,"* an official said. The PM wants a briefing within 30 minutes of checking into a foreign hotel too before the bilateral commence.
> *"A night should be spent in a foreign hotel only if there is an engagement scheduled the next day," an official explained Modi's line of thought.* On April 1, the PM was in Nuclear Security Summit till 5 pm.
> 
> He reached the airport straight from the venue to fly out of Riyadh at 7 pm. He slept on the 12-hour flight again to save a day. Modi arrived there on April 2 afternoon, spent the night and held talks the next day. At 7 pm on April 3, the PM flew back and arrived at Race Course Road at 2 am. He had meetings scheduled the next morning. But what about jet-lag of travel to-and-fro US time zones? *"Before jet lag hits reverse jet lag comes into force," an official quipped.*
> 
> Modi travels by night, sleeps on flights to save time - Times of India


I might be disappointed by some of his overtures and shortcomings but one thing one can't say about him is that hs isn't a hardworking SOB. 

Just today he was in Mumbai to open the Maritime India summit then went to Madhya Pradesh to launch the Gram Uday Se Bharat Uday Abhiyaan then was back in Delhi to launch the national Agriculture market. I get tired just thinking about all of that.



noksss said:


>


Madam Swaraj doesn't get enough credit for the excellent work she is doing in the MEA, I have seen so many stories of her personally taking care of Indians abroad and their issues via the relevent embassy now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Abingdonboy said:


> I might be disappointed by some of his overtures and shortcomings but one thing one can't say about him is that hs isn't a hardworking SOB.
> 
> Just today he was in Mumbai to open the Maritime India summit then went to Madhya Pradesh to launch the Gram Uday Se Bharat Uday Abhiyaan then was back in Delhi to launch the national Agriculture market. I get tired just thinking about all of that.
> 
> 
> Madam Swaraj doesn't get enough credit for the excellent work she is doing in the MEA, I have seen so many stories of her personally taking care of Indians abroad and their issues via the relevent embassy now.



He has incredible energy levels 

Today was a public holiday in India 

And only one function in Mhow was political in nature 

The other two could have been done on working days 

But that that is how he works ; he even puts holidays to maximum use

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Stephen Cohen said:


> He has incredible energy levels
> 
> Today was a public holiday in India
> 
> And only one function in Mhow was political in nature
> 
> The other two could have been done on working days
> 
> But that that is how he works ; he even puts holidays to maximum use


One can't help but be impressed by this, especially at his age. Love him or loathe him he is dedicated to his nation and I think we can say that about all PMs India has had this centuary (politics aside).

The juxtopostion with the alternative couldn't be more jarring....









Although, I do think the PMs of late are taking things a bit far and almost fetishising working flat out. I mean, MMS didn't take a single day's holiday for 10 years and a few days after major HEART SURGERY was back in his office. There is nothing wrong with taking a break here and there, you don't want to burn yourself out. I think this is an Indian cultural thing, in the US and UK there is an offical holiday residence/retreat for the head of government (Camp David and Chequers respectively).

@Levina @PARIKRAMA @ni8mare @Omega007 @ranjeet @AugenBlick @Guynextdoor2 @MilSpec @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Abingdonboy said:


> One can't help but be impressed by this, especially at his age. Love him or loathe him he is dedicated to his nation and I think we can say that about all PMs India has had this centuary (politics aside).
> 
> The juxtopostion with the alternative couldn't be more jarring....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I do think the PMs of late are taking things a bit far and almost fetishising working flat out. I mean, MMS didn't take a single day's holiday for 10 years and a few days after major HEART SURGERY was back in his office. There is nothing wrong with taking a break here and there, you don't want to burn yourself out. I think this is an Indian cultural thing, in the US and UK there is an offical holiday residence/retreat for the head of government (Camp David and Chequers respectively).



Come to the RAFALE thread 

SOME GREAT NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

arbit said:


> hello my libyan mate. hows that clockless processer coming up? Last i heard the clocks weren't too happy at being left out of that socialist paradise



the processor is part of a bigger project - a portable computer that is a bit radical.

the processor's design was recently further simplified with simplifications in the computer's os design and physical structure design.

will tomorrow or day after buy a web cam to fix it to a ordinary desktop and use linux to achieve the prototype ( desktop, the non-hierarchical file system, app system ).

once it is demonstrated, getting financiers won't be a problem and then a fpga board can be easily obtained to simulate the actual clock-less processor and then build the new os for it.

let me see how i can help those unhappy clocks.


----------



## itachii

The_Showstopper said:


> *So the party with a DIFFERENCE indulges in something which Amma does in Tamil Nadu and what Congress did during Uttarakhand Floods...*








are you comparing this with an act from an enthused karyakarta trying to get in to good books of his political masters ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

you two cannot logically respond to my depiction of reality of india and what must be done to change that reality... you are too brainwashed to be gentlemen and agree with me... you don't have the nazaakat ( there is no one english word for this ) to be pained by the atrocities of india.

do you mean there are no hunger deaths in india and no farmers suiciding?? what delusionary world you live in !! already in the first three months of this year there were 250+ farmer suicides in maharashtra... you two should go their family members and show them a big banner containing the photo you posted, as they sit crying.

let's make a start, you try responding logically, okay?? 'sky lord' can write 200 of those 1000 words since i don't see the point of posting picture of the unspeakables to respond to a member who wishes to eradicate them.

and isn't sarcasm a banned behavior??


----------



## Immortan.Joe

jamahir said:


> sky lord is right, you two cannot logically respond to my depiction of reality of india and what must be done to change that reality... you are too brainwashed to be gentlemen and agree with me... you don't have the nazaakat ( there is no one english word for this ) to be pained by the atrocities of india.
> 
> do you mean there are no hunger deaths in india and no farmers suiciding?? what delusionary world you live in !! already in the first three months of this year there were 250+ farmer suicides in maharashtra... you two should go their family members and show them a big banner containing the photo you posted, as they sit crying.
> 
> let's make a start, you try responding logically, okay?? 'sky lord' can write 200 of those 1000 words since i don't see the point of posting picture of the unspeakables to respond to a member who wishes to eradicate them.
> 
> and isn't sarcasm a banned behavior??



People do not respond to you as they are not unemployed 35 year old and have better things to do with their time than argue with an Islamist.


----------



## jamahir

Immortan.Joe said:


> People do not respond to you as they are not unemployed 35 year old and have better things to do with their time than argue with an Islamist.



my being "unemployed" has nothing to do with india having farmer suicides and "honor killings" and anti-dalit oppression, and who told you i am 35?? 

hazoor e aala, i am the one actually usefully employed and you are not employed but engaged in wage-slavery without which you won't survive as your parents gave you middle class poverty as inheritance.

you should ask your parents to allow you to enjoy life and contributed politically/technologically to india and humanity by giving you 30,000 rupees per month and you not having to "work" in some software company or private bank or some builder of gated communities in gurgaon or bangalore or poona.

ask your parents why did they not earn enough in their 30 to 50 years of "professional life" to keep you from engaging in wage-slavery and ask them why did they not use their youth to contribute to turning india into a socialist society where money isn't important or even exists and ask them why they wasted their life and thus contributed to india becoming 'suicide capital of the world'.

now read the above five times before responding... you are on a international forum so present yourself as having intellect.


----------



## Immortan.Joe

jamahir said:


> hazoor e aala, i am the one actually usefully employed and you are not "employed" but engaged in wage-slavery without which you won't survive as your parents gave you middle class poverty as inheritance.
> 
> you should ask your parents to allow you to enjoy life and contributed politically/technologically to india and humanity by giving you 30,000 rupees per month and you not having to "work" in some software company or private bank or some builder of gated communities in gurgaon or bangalore or poona.
> 
> ask your parents why did they not earn enough in their 30 to 50 years of "professional life" to keep you from engaging in wage-slavery and ask them why did they not use their youth to contribute to turning india into a socialist society where money isn't important or even exists and ask them why they wasted their life and thus contributed to india becoming 'suicide capital of the world'.
> 
> now read the above five times before responding... you are on a international forum so present yourself as having intellect.




So your retort is that you are completely worthless and a freeloader (here in north, we call freeloaders: haramii) who munch on his parent's money at an age when you should have a family of your own!! Seriously! This is your argument?

Strange! very few people are comfortable being dependent on dole, even if it is coming from their parents.

No doubt you are a socialist. Since your parent's money would run out some day, you want state to replace your parent and keep providing you with dole after you pauperize your parents while you do not work ,or even try to work, and leech off other people's hard earned labour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

jamahir said:


> my being "unemployed" has nothing to do with india having farmer suicides and "honor killings" and anti-dalit oppression, and who told you i am 35??
> 
> hazoor e aala, i am the one actually usefully employed and you are not "employed" but engaged in wage-slavery without which you won't survive as your parents gave you middle class poverty as inheritance.
> 
> you should ask your parents to allow you to enjoy life and contributed politically/technologically to india and humanity by giving you 30,000 rupees per month and you not having to "work" in some software company or private bank or some builder of gated communities in gurgaon or bangalore or poona.
> 
> ask your parents why did they not earn enough in their 30 to 50 years of "professional life" to keep you from engaging in wage-slavery and ask them why did they not use their youth to contribute to turning india into a socialist society where money isn't important or even exists and ask them why they wasted their life and thus contributed to india becoming 'suicide capital of the world'.
> 
> now read the above five times before responding... you are on a international forum so present yourself as having intellect.



You used the word "parent" 3 times in your post.

You however used the word "i'" only 2 times in your post.

Worse you use the letter "i" instead of "I".

It is pretty clear you are an frustrated unhappy islamist with low self esteem and looking to blame your parents for everything.

Get help. or don't. That little green book or red book is unlikely to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

AugenBlick said:


> I know. That is kgp lingo. That's why I asked.



Not just kgp but b too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

jamahir said:


> sky lord is right, you two cannot logically respond to my depiction of reality of india and what must be done to change that reality... you are too brainwashed to be gentlemen and agree with me... you don't have the nazaakat ( there is no one english word for this ) to be pained by the atrocities of india.
> 
> do you mean there are no hunger deaths in india and no farmers suiciding?? what delusionary world you live in !! already in the first three months of this year there were 250+ farmer suicides in maharashtra... you two should go their family members and show them a big banner containing the photo you posted, as they sit crying.
> 
> let's make a start, you try responding logically, okay?? 'sky lord' can write 200 of those 1000 words since i don't see the point of posting picture of the unspeakables to respond to a member who wishes to eradicate them.
> 
> and isn't sarcasm a banned behavior??



There wasn't a single line in your previous post or this post that you haven't written 2000 times already, and were replied to, that picture just depicts this fact. Communists didn't solve any of the problems that you keep mentioning.


----------



## jamahir

Rain Man said:


> There wasn't a single line in your previous post or this post that you haven't written 2000 times already, and were replied to, that picture just depicts this fact. Communists didn't solve any of the problems that you keep mentioning.



it is the simple truth that had the indian members here formed a jamahiri revolutionary committee after i began posting such material in 2014, by now they would have been contributing greatly to reform of india... but no matter, that can start this very day... it will need just a bit of courage.

as for your last line, i have so many times posted the uno-undp 'human development index' for 2014 where cuba and even war-ravaged syria are far higher on the scale than extremely capitalist india.


----------



## ranjeet

All hail feminazis .. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720922307711995904

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arbit

AugenBlick said:


> I know. That is kgp lingo. That's why I asked.



Its used in powai as well 



jamahir said:


> once it is demonstrated, getting financiers won't be a problem and then a fpga board can be easily obtained to simulate the actual clock-less processor and then build the new os for it.



Jamahir, I take it, you wouldn't be seeking the financing from extremely capitalistic indian Venture capitalists. Or would you?
Moreover its already been a couple of years since i am reading about this processor. You need to pace it up man.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...go-missing-from-temple-in-assam/1/643217.html


----------



## jamahir

arbit said:


> Jamahir, I take it, you wouldn't be seeking the financing from extremely capitalistic indian Venture capitalists. Or would you?



i will make a reasonable judgement.



arbit said:


> Moreover its already been a couple of years since i am reading about this processor. You need to pace it up man.



well, i have borrowed one or two things from certain current or old processor design, like 'conditional execution'[1] from arm architecture :


> Conditional execution
> 
> Almost every ARM instruction has a conditional execution feature called predication, which is implemented with a 4-bit condition code selector (the predicate). To allow for unconditional execution, one of the four-bit codes causes the instruction to be always executed. Most other CPU architectures only have condition codes on branch instructions.
> 
> Though the predicate takes up four of the 32 bits in an instruction code, and thus cuts down significantly on the encoding bits available for displacements in memory access instructions, it avoids branch instructions when generating code for small if statements.




however, we must see that there is no reference point and text book for clock-less processor design so whether the currently 11 instructions or the memory and i/o layout, i have had to simplify by myself... and when i started, my idea was of a universal processor based on reduced intel x86 instructions and now the processor design has my own 'instruction set architecture' ( some drawing instructions to be added too ) and is specific to the portable computer ( the other part of the project ) and the computer is meant to be universal.

so all those simplifications came over time, considering that i am the sole designer in the project... so this two-year-long period is not my laziness or a case of "tum se na ho paayega" but a natural delay that comes when something radical is being designed. 


---

[1] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sankranti

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 300606



What is the Indian version of a dumb blond ?


----------



## IndoCarib

sankranti said:


> What is the Indian version of a dumb blond ?


 
I am not sure if her tweet was sarcasm or if she is dumb blond. She may be trolling AAptards


----------



## DesiGuy1403

sankranti said:


> What is the Indian version of a dumb blond ?



AAPtard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

IndoCarib said:


> I am not sure if her tweet was sarcasm or if she is dumb blond. She may be trolling AAptards



Ya looked into her tweet, turns out she was mocking the AAPtards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@Prometheus @ranjeet @magudi 




http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...e-hole-in-bank-books/articleshow/51833750.cms


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 300606





DesiGuy1403 said:


> AAPtard





sankranti said:


> Ya looked into her tweet, turns out she was mocking the AAPtards.


Sarcasm bhailog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Too much passion. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721227006130524161

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...mar-gives-call-for-sangh-mukt-bharat-2756615/

Nitishwa, the PM candidate for the grandwa alliance  May be dreaming to make Ishrat 'Bharat ki beti'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

sankranti said:


> What is the Indian version of a dumb blond ?



Chutney Mary, perhaps?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Too much passion.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721227006130524161


Possibility of BJP drawing a blank in Bengal - IB report
http://www.hindustantimes.com/assem...win-for-tmc/story-LRL9OesWi3oe3lE0d22oAK.html
http://zeenews.india.com/news/west-...andslide-victory-for-mamatas-tmc_1864009.html


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Juggernautjatt said:


> Possibility of BJP drawing a blank in Bengal - IB report
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/assem...win-for-tmc/story-LRL9OesWi3oe3lE0d22oAK.html
> http://zeenews.india.com/news/west-...andslide-victory-for-mamatas-tmc_1864009.html



Wow....Sisodia should get Noble Prize for this act.
This is the greatest thing anyone has ever done anywhere in the history of human race....


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sky lord said:


> What do you mean "to not perform". They are delivering water are they not? The taste of the water won't get spoilt because fadnavis picture is on the tanker.
> 
> The previous govt in Magharashtra spent 35,000 crore rupees on irrigation without ever digging a single trench .
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maharashtra_Irrigation_Scam
> 
> This is the reason why the current government has to transport water into the region. If the previous government had done its job instead of stealing money, there would have been no need for any of this. Have some grace.


Indeed the taste of water will not change if his posters are stuck other than delaying their reach to the needful. And if you guys have no issue with posters then why did it trouble you guys when Congress did something similar during Uttarakhand floods. Oh really mate, So what were they doing since they came to power? The government only came into action when the court decided to have a go at them, so please accept facts instead of blaming the previous governments to hide the failures of the present dispensation, A few links for you to ponder upon...

http://articles.economictimes.india...-scarcity-maharashtra-government-urgent-steps

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/ipl-2016-b...water-wastage-drought-hit-maharashtra-1553572

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

The_Showstopper said:


> Indeed the taste of water will not change if his posters are stuck other than delaying their reach to the needful. And if you guys have no issue with posters then why did it trouble you guys when Congress did something similar during Uttarakhand floods.,



I am not sure what happened in Uttarakhand that upset you so much. But whatever the BJP (is that who you have issues with?) have done, you simply cannot compare th*e personality cult in the Congress* with fadnavis sticking his ugly mug on a tanker of water.

As a very good example let us take the picture you posted about the trucks of aid going to Uttarkhand. Did you actually look at this image before you uploaded it? I am re-posting it here for ease of reference.

It would appear that the trucks of aid for homeless disaster hit people of Uttarkhand *had to wait for 3 days till Rahul Gandhi came back from his holiday trip to Spain* ( where no doubt he was gallivanting around the pool with his girlfriend) . *The trucks were purposely delayed so that Rahul gandhi can come back from his holiday and then get a photo opportunity !!!! There was no urgency for him to come back a few days early !! There was no urgency for the aid to get to the poor people of the disaster hit area whose very lives were at risk. *

The only thing that mattered was publicity for the. Gandhi parivar. If fadnavis had done something like this, or god forbid Modi, you would have brought down the government the same week. There would have been wall to wall coverage for months!! Why such a different standard for your patrons?

Dude no other country anywhere in the world, not even in Africa, has been ruled by the same family directly or by proxy since the mid 20th century. The only other similar story might be the sh1thole called North Korea. They have a hand in everything, they practically own the media, they have had chance after chance after chance and they missed it every time. Whatever India has achieved has been in spite of the gandhi family not because of them. Give these new people a decade, if they don't deliver throw them out, no one is going to cry. surely the country deserves stability, continuous governance and something better than this criminal thieving family and their sycophants.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

jamahir said:


> he is right :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721739446035574784
> baba ji ki jai ho :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721753820276113408


Very mature!!!


----------



## IndoCarib

jamahir said:


> he is right :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721739446035574784
> baba ji ki jai ho :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721753820276113408


 

Mocking a yoga posture is very mature indeed.


----------



## jamahir

indiatester said:


> Very mature!!!





IndoCarib said:


> Mocking a yoga posture is very mature indeed.



you must admit, baba ji's contortion looks funny indeed.


----------



## Tridibans

jamahir said:


> you must admit, baba ji's contortion looks funny indeed.


I find the unshaved beards without moustache and attire of your imams quite funny too. But then again, being a Dharmic follower, I won't go that route.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

jamahir said:


> you must admit, baba ji's contortion looks funny indeed.


 

Does the same contortions here look funny to you ?


----------



## jamahir

Tridibans said:


> I find the unshaved beards without moustache and attire of your imams quite funny too. But then again, being a Dharmic follower, I won't go that route.



i am not a tableegh jamaati, so try again. 



IndoCarib said:


> Does the same contortions here look funny to you ?
> View attachment 301123



i find it strange.


----------



## Parul

Chandigarh: Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi on Saturday said that the drug problem in Punjab will be taken care after his party comes to power in the state as he visited Zirakpur today.



Slamming the ruling SAD-BJP government, Gandhi scion said that the problem of drugs will be solved in months. "The present government in Punjab has been ignoring the drug issue. The drug problem will be solved in months if our party comes to power in the Punjab Assembly elections," Rahul said.

Terming drug issue as sensitive, the Congress leader said that the ruling government mocked him for raising the issue. "Drug problem has always been a very serious issue in Punjab. I raised this issue several times earlier, but Akali Dal made fun of me. We want to give a new kind of government in Punjab, one that is sensitive to people," he added.



Commenting on accusation that he had insulted Punjab on drugs issue, Rahul said, "Punjab is the heart of the nation and nobody can insult it. I have a special place for the state in my heart and all he wants is to help the people of the state. _(Punjab ko koi badnaam nahi kar sakta, Punjab is desh ka dil hai. Punjab desh ko zindagi deta hai. Punjab ke liye mere dil mein jagah hai aur mai Punjab ki madad karna chahta hun.)_

Gandhi, who reached Punjab today morning, will hold a meeting with party workers and leaders in the state and discuss issues related to Assembly polls next year and the party's preparedness.

http://zeenews.india.com/news/punja...g-problem-in-months-rahul-gandhi_1876726.html


----------



## ranjeet

Meri billi mujhko meow. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722305084323991552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722308670047023104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Uttarakhand: Congress demands probe into corruption cases during its own tenure *

- See more at: http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-its-own-tenure-2760943/#sthash.fSOsaSW2.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

*NIT Srinagar Students Want PM Modi To Hoist Tricolour On Campus*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/nit-...olour-on-campus-1397304?pfrom=home-topstories


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...numberplate-know-the-controversy_1877828.html

That was a quick U turn from AAPtards.
well, they belong to a party who is lead a person who took so many U turns that he does not know which direction is which..

Carry on Sisodia. Continue making complete clowns of Delhi people.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Captain Amrinder Singh on 'Pong top'16200ft at Kaurik, Sugar Sector, while on patrol. Winter of 1963/64.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sky lord said:


> I am not sure what happened in Uttarakhand that upset you so much. But whatever the BJP (is that who you have issues with?) have done, you simply cannot compare th*e personality cult in the Congress* with fadnavis sticking his ugly mug on a tanker of water.
> 
> As a very good example let us take the picture you posted about the trucks of aid going to Uttarkhand. Did you actually look at this image before you uploaded it? I am re-posting it here for ease of reference.
> 
> It would appear that the trucks of aid for homeless disaster hit people of Uttarkhand *had to wait for 3 days till Rahul Gandhi came back from his holiday trip to Spain* ( where no doubt he was gallivanting around the pool with his girlfriend) . *The trucks were purposely delayed so that Rahul gandhi can come back from his holiday and then get a photo opportunity !!!! There was no urgency for him to come back a few days early !! There was no urgency for the aid to get to the poor people of the disaster hit area whose very lives were at risk. *
> 
> The only thing that mattered was publicity for the. Gandhi parivar. If fadnavis had done something like this, or god forbid Modi, you would have brought down the government the same week. There would have been wall to wall coverage for months!! Why such a different standard for your patrons?
> 
> Dude no other country anywhere in the world, not even in Africa, has been ruled by the same family directly or by proxy since the mid 20th century. The only other similar story might be the sh1thole called North Korea. They have a hand in everything, they practically own the media, they have had chance after chance after chance and they missed it every time. Whatever India has achieved has been in spite of the gandhi family not because of them. Give these new people a decade, if they don't deliver throw them out, no one is going to cry. surely the country deserves stability, continuous governance and something better than this criminal thieving family and their sycophants.
> 
> 
> View attachment 301034


Look dude, both delayed the relief, one by couple of days and one by couple of minutes/hours. And as posted earlier BJP government wasn't even seriously concerned about it until the court intervened. I have no issues when you blame Congress for what they did but atleast accept what BJP is doing right now which is no different then what Congress did..


----------



## Echo_419

The_Showstopper said:


> Look dude, both delayed the relief, one by couple of days and one by couple of minutes/hours. And as posted earlier BJP government wasn't even seriously concerned about it until the court intervened. I have no issues when you blame Congress for what they did but atleast accept what BJP is doing right now which is no different then what Congress did..



Wrong again in Utkhand's case aid was delayed by '3' days to get some political mileage. In this case aid was not even delayed by a second



Juggernautjatt said:


> Captain Amrinder Singh on 'Pong top'16200ft at Kaurik, Sugar Sector, while on patrol. Winter of 1963/64.
> View attachment 301212



I have high hopes with this dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Echo_419 said:


> Wrong again in Utkhand's case aid was delayed by '3' days to get some political mileage. In this case aid was not even delayed by a second


Are you telling me that not even a second was delayed? So were the posters installed on a moving train(Though the picture suggest otherwise)? And why were BJP posters installed? Was there no political mileage in there?


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Are you telling me that not even a second was delayed? So were the posters installed on a moving train(Though the picture suggest otherwise)? And why were BJP posters installed? Was there no political mileage in there?


Do you have a proof that train was stopped just to stick posters?


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Do you have a proof that train was stopped just to stick posters?


Bhayyaji yeh moving train toh nahi lagti mujhko...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Bhayyaji yeh moving train toh nahi lagti mujhko...


Do you see those water pipes attached to that tankers? It proves sticking those posters didn't delayed the train It was done while emptying them but I guess even this won't satisfy you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Do you see those water pipes attached to that tankers? It proves sticking those posters didn't delayed the train It was done while emptying them but I guess even this won't satisfy you.


oh hoye bade kareeb se dekha tumne... Ab yeh bhi dekhlo

Mumbai: A special train carrying around five lakh litres of water for parched Latur in Marathwada region, which is battling the worst drought ever, *reached the destination after 18 hours on Monday morning.

As the train reached, local BJP leaders scrambled for taking credit over the temporary solution to the water crisis in the region. They sticked posters on the train that carried water to the parched region.*



The ‘water train’ with 10 wagons carrying water for Latur had left from Miraj in western Maharashtra at around 11 am yesterday and reached Latur at 5 am on Tuesday, *taking 18 hours to traverse a distance of around 350 kilometres*.

Source: http://www.abplive.in/india-news/fi...of-potable-water-reaches-drought-latur-320241


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> oh hoye bade kareeb se dekha tumne... Ab yeh bhi dekhlo
> 
> Mumbai: A special train carrying around five lakh litres of water for parched Latur in Marathwada region, which is battling the worst drought ever, *reached the destination after 18 hours on Monday morning.
> 
> As the train reached, local BJP leaders scrambled for taking credit over the temporary solution to the water crisis in the region. They sticked posters on the train that carried water to the parched region.*
> 
> 
> 
> The ‘water train’ with 10 wagons carrying water for Latur had left from Miraj in western Maharashtra at around 11 am yesterday and reached Latur at 5 am on Tuesday, *taking 18 hours to traverse a distance of around 350 kilometres*.
> 
> Source: http://www.abplive.in/india-news/fi...of-potable-water-reaches-drought-latur-320241



The part you highlighted in bold answers your query. But I guess logic is something you are not looking for.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> The part you highlighted in bold answers your query. But I guess logic is something you are not looking for.


Please explain...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Please explain...




"As the train reached, local BJP leaders scrambled for taking credit over the temporary solution to the water crisis in the region. They sticked posters on the train that carried water to the parched region."

Please dumb this down for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

The_Showstopper said:


> *taking 18 hours to traverse a distance of around 350 kilometres*.



Dude, you know perfectly well that the train was stopped at Osmanabad for reasons that had nothing to do with the BJP trying to take credit. It was a logistical problem at that station due to the width of the tracks and other goods trains passing. They say it has been sorted out and a separate rail line put in for the water trains, so future trains will only take the normal 7 to 8 hours.

You are missing the forest for the trees. The BJP makes mistakes and does incompetent things, they are very inexperienced and severely short on talent other than half a dozen super stars. because for most of India history Congress has ruled, they have experience on their side. The BJP are not however a dynastic personality driven criminal enterprise that congress is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> "As the train reached, local BJP leaders scrambled for taking credit over the temporary solution to the water crisis in the region. They sticked posters on the train that carried water to the parched region."
> 
> Please dumb this down for me.


But why do you not go through the whole thing posted...

The ‘water train’ with 10 wagons carrying water for Latur had left from Miraj in western Maharashtra at around 11 am yesterday and reached Latur at 5 am on Tuesday, *taking 18 hours to traverse a distance of around 350 kilometres*.

So why did it take 18 hours to travel 350 Km?


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> But why do you not go through the whole thing posted...
> 
> The ‘water train’ with 10 wagons carrying water for Latur had left from Miraj in western Maharashtra at around 11 am yesterday and reached Latur at 5 am on Tuesday, *taking 18 hours to traverse a distance of around 350 kilometres*.
> 
> So why did it take 18 hours to travel 350 Km?



I will reply back only when you will dumb down that quote from your post.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sky lord said:


> You are missing the forest for the trees. The BJP makes mistakes and does incompetent things, they are very inexperienced and severely short on talent other than half a dozen super stars. because for most of India history Congress has ruled, they have experience on their side. The BJP are not however a dynastic personality driven criminal enterprise that congress is.


I guess that was an apt explanation... Thank you



ranjeet said:


> I will reply back only when you will dumb down that quote from your post.


Oye hoye Ranjit baba badi angrezi chaat rahe ho... Hame nahi aati itni angrezi tumhi samjhaado

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Oye hoye Ranjit baba badi angrezi chaat rahe ho... Hame nahi aati itni angrezi tumhi samjhaado



Tu ruk bhai thodi dair ... abhi peeni start ki hai, Jaat thodi dair mein angrezi talkega.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

State-owned telecom company BSNL has released an exciting internet package which would leave customers stunned. BSNL is offering *20 GB of 3G data at Rs 50*. The data can be shared with 4 other BSNL users residing anywhere across the nation. The scheme is being subsidized by Government of India, and is part of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s vision of Digital India.

http://www.india.com/news/india/bsn...-users-residing-in-any-part-of-india-1123775/

Is It true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Abingdonboy said:


> Superb:
> 
> Walk The Talk With Former UIDAI Chairman Nandan Nilekani
> 
> 
> -AADHAR completed ahead of time
> -50% under budget
> -already saving $2BN/ year in LPG subsidy
> - In 2-3 months the UIDAI will cross the 1 billion enrolment mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +It's not saying a huge amount but Modi is the right man for the job he has now (I say this because of Mr Nandan Nilekani's comments of Modi).
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Levina @ni8mare @axisofevil @Blue Marlin @acetophenol @ranjeet @Parul @Water Car Engineer @Desertfalcon @Taygibay @Koovie @waz @MilSpec @nair @AUSTERLITZ @ayesha.a



Yes, but such things make difference to us not at grass root levels.
Modi govt needs to do good advertisements highlighting their achievements.

Only way to keep goodwill and get votes is highlight your achievements.

See Khujliwal is on advertising blitzkerg before Punjab elections all over India, infact even in TN and other states where has has nothing to gain, hes advertising.

couple of days back i saw on FB, AAP advt in Canada newspaper for NRIs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

The_Showstopper said:


> Are you telling me that not even a second was delayed? So were the posters installed on a moving train(Though the picture suggest otherwise)? And why were BJP posters installed? Was there no political mileage in there?



Sir, Don't you think you are trying to make an issue out of nothing?? Does any news say that the train was delayed to install the poster ? It is mostly like that the posters were installed while the train stopped in an intermediate station or during the filling water in to wagons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

itachii said:


> Sir, Don't you think you are trying to make a statement out of no issue ?? Does any news say that the train was delayed to install the poster ? It is mostly like that the posters were installed while the train stopped in an intermediate station or during the filling water in to wagons.


Shh .. bhai ki roti ka sawaal hai ... agenda chalne do.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

itachii said:


> Sir, Don't you think you are trying to make a statement out of no issue ?? Does any news say that the train was delayed to install the poster ? It is mostly like that the posters were installed while the train stopped in an intermediate station or during the filling water in to wagons.



He knows it.
but his political affiliation does not permit him to admit the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.hindupost.in/news/violen...navmi-celebrations-in-jalgaon-jamod-buldhana/

And presstitutes and sickulars wonder why Hindus are consolidating under BJP!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> I have high hopes with this dude


Strategist Prashant Kishor has been roped in by captain Amrinder Singh to strategise for the punjab polls next year. Rumors are PK has charged 400 crores for this deal.


----------



## Anazvara

Juggernautjatt said:


> Captain Amrinder Singh on 'Pong top'16200ft at Kaurik, Sugar Sector, while on patrol. Winter of 1963/64.
> View attachment 301212



Have you met his Chamak Challo ?  







Know who she is ? She is a ISI linked Pakistani journalist *Aroosa Alam * 

Wait, its gets better. 

She is the daughter of notorious "General Rani" *who was Yahya Khan's mistress *and later in jelousy house arrested by. J.A. Bhutto.  

Just gets classier every minute. 

During last three months,* Asoora has bought a house worth Rs. 7 crores*, the sources said. As per the sources to be believed this lavish mansion is gifted by Captain himself, to his lady love.  

She reportedly came in touch with Amarinder Singh during the last two years and perhaps the meeting of both led to friendship. The sources said that she had visited Punjab during the election campaign. Presently she is reportedly staying in a guest house of a leading private insurance company in Delhi.






Turns out he was "holidaying" with her behind closed doors in his farm house with cherries in full bloom.  

All the people who went there to meet him was told he was suffering from "back ache" wand was not meeting anybody. Even senior central minister was turned back since he was "busy" with his cherry moon 



Echo_419 said:


> I have high hopes with this dude



As they say, an idiot is born every minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*'UPA could tolerate terrorists but not Modi as PM': Sonia Gandhi comes under fresh fire over Ishrat affidavit*

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/u...fresh-fire-over-ishrat-affidavit-2738100.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Dr. Swamy nominated for Rajya Sabha.

http://www.rediff.com/news/report/s...dasgupta-among-6-nominated-to-rs/20160421.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723181936231895040


----------



## Samudra Manthan

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723181936231895040



Jaiveer who?

Congress who?

ROFL


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Nirjara said:


> Finally Dr. Swamy gets to be an MP again, for the 6th time
> 
> *Surprised to see Suresh Gopi (Malayalee actor) in that list. Looks like BJP is serious about Kerala*.



He is considered a very honest and upright guy.



Nirjara said:


> Finally Dr. Swamy gets to be an MP again, for the 6th time
> 
> Surprised to see Suresh Gopi (Malayalee actor) in that list. Looks like BJP is serious about Kerala.



Hope Dr. Swamy gets a cabinet berth as a finance minister soon. This nomination paves the way.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723181936231895040



Congress needs to disown the Nehru family and kick them out of the party first.
Until that happens, no Hindu is going to believe anything coming out of Congees multiple voice makers..



Nirjara said:


> Surprised to see Suresh Gopi (Malayalee actor) in that list. Looks like BJP is serious about Kerala.



He is a long term prospect for BJP in Kerala.
By next elections, I am absolutely convinced it will be BJP vs Commies + Congees like WB.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Nirjara said:


> That is still dicey. But is it certainly possible before election so that he can abolish income tax



I believe abolishing income tax is one of core BJP objectives and they are going about it very systematically. Once all currency transactions in India have become digital which looks like a sure possibility given the success of Jan Dhan, Aadhaar, and mobile banking in the next few years, Indian govt can get rid of Income tax and lot of other state and central taxes too and survive on transaction fees alone.

http://swarajyamag.com/economy/indi...ystem-in-the-world-and-six-men-made-it-happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

itachii said:


> Sir, Don't you think you are trying to make an issue out of nothing?? Does any news say that the train was delayed to install the poster ? It is mostly like that the posters were installed while the train stopped in an intermediate station or during the filling water in to wagons.


My initial post was to compare how all the political parties including BJP try to score brownie points when there is serious situation out there, And this discussion took over to delay in time as our BJP supporters thought that they was nothing wrong in what was done by sticking posters...



DesiGuy1403 said:


> He knows it.
> but his political affiliation does not permit him to admit the truth.


My political affiliation? LOL But this can be said about your Sanghi brethren including you who think its a non issue when BJP does something of this sort but make an issue of it when other parties do the same... Hypocrisy, I would say


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

http://aajtak.intoday.in/story/noti...-hussein-for-curruption-charges-1-865343.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## heisenberg

Samudra Manthan said:


> I believe abolishing income tax is one of core BJP objectives and they are going about it very systematically. Once all currency transactions in India have become digital which looks like a sure possibility given the success of Jan Dhan, Aadhaar, and mobile banking in the next few years, Indian govt can get rid of Income tax and lot of other state and central taxes too and survive on transaction fees alone.
> 
> http://swarajyamag.com/economy/indi...ystem-in-the-world-and-six-men-made-it-happen


how are you guys so optimistic?? please tell me


----------



## Sky lord

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ndhi-nominated-to-rs/articleshow/51946371.cms

Modi govt selects head of Sonia's NAC to Rajya Sabha.

What's going on !!!!


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

heisenberg said:


> how are you guys so optimistic?? please tell me



I think it's Drugs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...reacts-to-ishrat-cover-up/humour/51943785.cms



@The_Showstopper 
@jamahir


----------



## jamahir

IndoCarib said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...reacts-to-ishrat-cover-up/humour/51943785.cms
> 
> 
> 
> @The_Showstopper
> @jamahir





> Turning an innocent into a Terrorist #Purohit


now that has the potential for some twitter humor. 



> They started an ambulance in the name of Ishrat Jahan. If Modi hadnt won in 2014, Ishrat wd've got Bharat Ratna.


surely there will be some counterpart tweets about anupam kher and sri sri ravishankar ( padma shri, both ).


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jamahir said:


> now that has the potential for some twitter humor.
> 
> 
> surely there will be some counterpart tweets about anupam kher and sri sri ravishankar ( padma shri, both ).



Sure, both Sri Sri Ravishankar and Anupam Kher are LeT operatives and drawing parallels between them and ishrat is absolutely logical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Sure, both Sri Sri Ravishankar and Anupam Kher are LeT operatives and drawing parallels between them and ishrat is absolutely logical.



those two are prime idiots, it is sad that kher turned out like this... them being prime idiots is enough subject for fun tweets.

look at the tweets i posted in page 3398, those by shirish kunder ( clever chap he is ).

by the way, whether or not ishrat jahan was a let operative is still being debated.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

jamahir said:


> those two are prime idiots, it is sad that kher turned out like this... them being prime idiots is enough subject for fun tweets.



Why am I not surprised by this particular comment of your idiots.
You have just called one of the biggest religious figures of Hindus in Sri Sri as an idiot.
Imagine if we had the done the same with your religious figures or for that matter Christianity.

The hatred for Hindus is astounding.


----------



## Parul

AK-49 had promised Free Wifi in Delhi, 15 month's have passed & he's busy watching movies and giving reviews.  On other hand someone is working hard to fulfill the promises he made.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Sir Kejru is busy with films and death tourism and Punjab elections..
He has no time to deliver anything in Delhi...


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

*Mumbai: *After ensuring water trains for Latur city in drought hit Marathwada, the Indian Railways has come to the rescue of the scarcity-hit towns of Thane and Navi Mumbai in Maharashtra.




It has decided to release water from its own reservoirs to tackle the acute water crisis that is being felt in Thane and Navi Mumbai. Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu tweeted late on Friday night the decision to supply water

The Railways have their own dams, water from which caters to their needs at stations and yards and it is this water which will be supplied for these cities.






Thane residents face water cuts for up to 60 hours each week.

Thane city is facing acute shortage with 60 per cent water cuts already implemented and the administration is contemplating an additional 10 per cent cut. Diva, Mumbra and Bhiwandi are some of the worst hit with water being supplied through tankers.

To tackle the acute drought in Latur, the railways launched the "Jaldoot" or water trains which are now regularly supplying 50 lakh litres of drinking water. Two special trains with 50 wagons were dispatched to Latur. The water was filled from rivers in Miraj in Sangli district, 350 km away.

Ironically, Thane city is known for its lakes but the poor monsoon of 2015 has crippled its water supply. Latest figures of the state's water resources department reveals Maharashtra only has 18 per cent water in its dams while in Marathwada levels have dropped to just three per cent. The worry is this stock is expected to last early June, when the monsoon is scheduled to reach Maharashtra.





Specially designed 50-wagon trains will bring in 25 lakh litres of water to Latur daily.
http://m.ndtv.com/others-news/after...ers-dam-water-to-thane-navi-mumbai-1398603?fb

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

http://indianexpress.com/article/tr...arvind-kejriwal-and-its-not-pleasant-2765357/

@Prometheus 
@Juggernautjatt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

IndoCarib said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/tr...arvind-kejriwal-and-its-not-pleasant-2765357/
> 
> @Prometheus
> @Juggernautjatt



Obviously a sanghi bhakt posing as an AAPTARD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

#Aaptard Supreme Court Bhi Bik gaya Ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...reacts-to-ishrat-cover-up/humour/51943785.cms
> 
> 
> 
> @The_Showstopper
> @jamahir


Oh really was it so funny... Well lets look at this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

AMMA= Didi

This is why I hate politicians >>>>>>



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723891030089568256


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/tr...arvind-kejriwal-and-its-not-pleasant-2765357/
> 
> @Prometheus
> @Juggernautjatt


Dude you might like it even more...


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh really was it so funny... Well lets look at this





The_Showstopper said:


> Dude you might like it even more...




Good job making fun of the people making the tweets. Both Fawaz and Joy are indeed morons, right !?keep them coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> Good job making fun of the people making the tweets. Both Fawaz and Joy are indeed morons, right !?keep them coming.


Did their tweets prick you the wrong way


----------



## Parul

NEW DELHI: If you are missing the congestion-free ride you enjoyed during the first round of the odd-even drive in January, it could be because there are relatively more vehicles this time on the city's roads.

The number of private cars on the roads during the second round odd-even has gone up compared to round 1, a traffic survey by the School of Planning and Architecture (SPA) has found. The number of buses was higher at six out of eight locations monitored by the SPA team compared to the days before the implementation of the scheme. The research team, however, stressed their survey was conducted on April 18, a Monday, which is a high traffic-load day. Moreover, there was an additional load since schools are open while they were shut in January. The findings are also based on only a day's observation. The team is likely to survey on Tuesday again when they will collect car occupancy data andtravel behaviour trends.

Comparing the number of private cars on roads before and during the second round of odd-even, the preliminary survey found that the count had dipped only only marginally, denying the gains of lower congestion. The reduction in private car numbers ranged from 20% at Ring Road to only 4% at Anand Vihar. At Gurgaon Expressway and at Mandir Marg, car numbers went up marginally.

"There are many factors which could have led to this increase in the number of private cars this time," said Sewa Ram, associate professor at SPA. "The peak hour in summer is compact but winter mornings often have staggered traffic. Heat is also a deterrent. Plus, this time we had additional load from those commuting to schools."

http://m.economictimes.com/articles...com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=ETFBMain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

The_Showstopper said:


> Dude you might like it even more...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.news18.com/news/india/ma...htra-ats-differ-on-purohits-role-1233854.html

The Anti-Hindu Congress did not even spare military officers to further their politics.
It's time the mother & Son duo are hounded out of India permanently.

Enough of this already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh really was it so funny... Well lets look at this




hey give poor guy a break...............u cant compare a person who cant show his alleged degree with a person boosting his degree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

BINDOW SEAT Panga ... 





Yatra(dot)com predicted it in their commercial.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

New Delhi, April 23 (IANS) The city government has informed the Delhi High Court that it was taking strict action against app-based taxi aggregators, including Ola and Uber, for allegedly overcharging and arbitrarily applying surge rates during the odd-even traffic scheme.

Filing an affidavit before Justice J.R. Midha, the Delhi government's transport department said it was in the process of preparing rules to regulate/monitor the app-based aggregators and to prevent uneconomical competitions among the license/permit holders.

"The chief minister has taken immediate cognizance of the situation by making a public statement warning the taxi aggregators of strict action, including permit cancellation and impounding of vehicles in case they charge rates more than the government prescribed rates," said the affidavit made public on Saturday.

It said the government was committed to a "zero-tolerance policy" on exploitation of the common citizens of Delhi.

It said the department has issued about 119 challans so far against the taxi operators and most of these taxis were attached with the unlicensed aggregators.

In its affidavit, the government said that under the City Taxi Scheme 2015 notified in August last year, the licensee shall charge fare as prescribed by the transport department from time to time and as such there is no provision for taking any kind of "peak time charge" or "surge prices".

The government's reply came on a plea filed by Magic Sewa Pvt. Ltd., a radio taxi service operator, claiming that operators like Ola and Uber were rampantly flouting the government's notification fixing the fares of economy taxis at Rs.12.5 per km, as they were actually charging Rs.40-50 per km in the name of surge pricing.

Advocate Pranav Sachdeva, appearing for Magic Sewa, told the court that the Delhi government has completely failed to take any action against these operators despite repeated complaints made by the petitioner.

In its response, filed after the high court's direction, the government said "the alleged unlicensed aggregators, Ola and Uber are operating illegally as their applications for license were rejected by the transport department".

"Not only are the app-based companies unlicensed, but they are also not allowed to charge more than prescribed rates of fare in the shape of 'surge price' or 'peak time charge' and punitive actions are being taken against violators by the enforcement teams of the department and the Delhi traffic police is also being requested to stop the illegal operations by these app based operators," it added.

The Delhi transport department has issued a helpline number -- 011-42400400 -- aimed at bringing overcharging drivers to book, warning of legal consequences, including cancellation of permits and impounding of vehicles, said the affidavit.

It said any complaint related to overcharging could be made on the helpline number along with a copy of the bill and the taxi number.

Under the city taxi scheme, the aggregators are allowed to seek license and they can run their business in the city. However, app-based unlicensed operators have not applied under the scheme till date, said the government.

"The app-based unlicensed taxi services operators are abusing the process of law to delay seeking the licenses, as the same would make them liable to follow the rules and regulations formulated as per the city taxi scheme and they are not willing to abide by the same," the affidavit stated.

The court would hear the case on April 25.
http://m.timesofindia.com/city/delh...urge-pricing-HC-told/articleshow/51956784.cms






_Rakesh Agarwal is old AAP stalwart, he's the one who managed Auto Rickshaw Union's support to AAP. Later he left AAP when he didn't get tickets to contest elections._

_Now, he's back in AAP & has started his own Taxi Service called "Magic Sewa". Krantikari bhaut Krantikari._ #420AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Parul said:


> _Rakesh Agarwal is old AAP stalwart, he's the one who managed Auto Rickshaw Union's support to AAP. Later he left AAP when he didn't get tickets to contest elections._
> 
> _Now, he's back in AAP & has started his own Taxi Service called "Magic Sewa". Krantikari bhaut Krantikari._ #420AAP.



Sirjee, we are talking about a party who before elections were shaming politicians using govt houses and govt vehicles only to do all that crap and increase their own salaries by 400%.


----------



## Parul

#Presstitudes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...mrade-in-kerala-elections-116042400114_1.html


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> BINDOW SEAT Panga ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yatra(dot)com predicted it in their commercial.



lmfao.

Its just sad though, that the opposition and communists have become so rudderless and leaderless that they need to take the help of these 2 bit student leaders. tsk tsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Parul said:


>



stop spreading lies.

that is not the twitter account of jackie shroff.

this is :

https://twitter.com/bindasbhidu

here is the verified twitter account of karan johar tagging the real account of jackie :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608498043717963776
and why will jackie write tweets in devanagari script and why would he be so discourteous with barkha dutt, as in the fake account you are passing off a real??



ranjeet said:


> BINDOW SEAT Panga ...



so even before the plane crew and kanhaiya even recorded statements the bombay police already decided that this was a apolitical fracas?? 

and kanhaiya says otherwise[1] :


> "Yet again, this time inside the aircraft, a man tries to strangulate me," Kanhaiya tweeted after the alleged incident which took place when he was inside a Jet Airways aircraft at the airport.




and who was this aadmiyon ka preity zinta :


> Following the incident, the man, identified as Manas Jyoti Deka (33), an employee of TCS in Pune, was detained and a non-cognisable offence filed at Mumbai airport, police said.


a typical software coolie... these neo-rich middle class specimens of idiocy, consumerism, pollution-creation, frivolousness and anti-humanity are known for supporting the sangh.

and the state bjp government is supporting nationalist hooligans instead of eradicating capitalism and saving farmers from such unnecessary suicides :


> Following the incident, Maharashtra Minister of State (Home) Ram Shinde said Kanhaiya was trying to malign the image of the BJP-led state government.






ranjeet said:


> Yatra(dot)com predicted it in their commercial.



so yatra.com is mocking those in india who are oppressed??

this agency should be boycotted.

of course yatra.com will have as customers those like the aadmiyon ka preity zinta.

---

@The_Showstopper @Juggernautjatt

---

[1] http://www.news18.com/news/india/co...me-on-pune-bound-flight-kanhaiya-1234095.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> stop spreading lies.
> 
> that is not the twitter account of jackie shroff.
> 
> this is :
> 
> https://twitter.com/bindasbhidu
> 
> here is the verified twitter account of karan johar tagging the real account of jackie :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608498043717963776
> and why will jackie write tweets in devanagari script and why would he be so discourteous with barkha dutt, as in the fake account you are passing off a real??
> 
> 
> 
> so even before the plane crew and kanhaiya even recorded statements the bombay police already decided that this was a apolitical fracas??
> 
> and kanhaiya says otherwise[1] :
> 
> 
> 
> and who was this aadmiyon ka preity zinta :
> 
> a typical software coolie... these neo-rich middle class specimens of idiocy, consumerism, pollution-creation, frivolousness and anti-humanity are known for supporting the sangh.
> 
> and the state bjp government is supporting nationalist hooligans instead of eradicating capitalism and saving farmers from such unnecessary suicides :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yatra.com is mocking those in india who are oppressed??
> 
> this agency should be boycotted.
> 
> of course yatra.com will have as customers those like the aadmiyon ka preity zinta.
> 
> ---
> 
> @The_Showstopper @Juggernautjatt
> 
> ---
> 
> [1] http://www.news18.com/news/india/co...me-on-pune-bound-flight-kanhaiya-1234095.html



This Comrade chickened out when it came to lodging a complaint. Why are comrades are scared of the LAW? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724214541559693312


----------



## Parul

Parody account, Islamist - Anyone one with little sense can see, understand that it doesn't have √ mark.  Further, stop quoting or mentioning me. 





People who questions Acche Din - Su Su Kumar family earns 3K in a month, but yet he can fly in Aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> This Comrade chickened out when it came to lodging a complaint. Why are comrades are scared of the LAW?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724214541559693312



was that comrade and his comrades scared of misused law when they raised those need revolutionary slogans?? 

and they didn't chicken out then and don't now.

but how are your questions relevant to kanhaiya not lodging the complaint at the moment??


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> was that comrade and his comrades scared of misused law when they raised those need revolutionary slogans??
> 
> and they didn't chicken out then and don't now.
> 
> but how are your questions relevant to kanhaiya not lodging the complaint at the moment??



All they can do is raise slogans in the comfort of their own ghettos or kill innocent people in the jungles. When confronted they p!ss in their pants and squeal like a P!g for help.


----------



## jamahir

Parul said:


> Parody account, Islamist - Anyone one with little sense can see, understand that it doesn't have √ mark.



stop lolling... even the real account of jackie doesn't have the tick mark.

you were caught lying and posting disinfo.



Parul said:


> Further, stop quoting or mentioning me.



then why did you come into my thread about the suicide of hyderbadi techie and then post anti-human filth??

this is a discussion forum and not your room where you can disallow someone from talking to you... especially someone who catches your lies. 

@waz @WAJsal , i am sick and tired of this terrorist sympathizer arrogantly going around the forum and posting lies... come on, this thread has become a organizational place for sanghis who have terribly bad effects in offline india and the world... just because she is female shouldn't mean she be allowed to do nonsense.


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> All they can do is raise slogans in the comfort of their own ghettos or kill innocent people in the jungles. When confronted they p!ss in their pants and squeal like a P!g for help.



jab asli muddon pe seedhi baat karte hain toh nationaliston ko inkaar hai, jab kuch frustrate hoke bandook uthate hain toh unko terrorist karaar diya jaata hai.

and ask soni sori about who actually is doing the oppression against the innocents in the areas around those jungles... she herself is a victim.


----------



## Parul

@WAJsal you are aware of the issue. Hence, I solicit you to look into it. 

I post about Dogs - _Dogs become "Filth" for Islamist & wants all of them to be Killed_. I posted my POV on Suicide in a thread started with "Fake Tittle" - _My posts became Filth & I become The Terrorist Sympthaiser_. 

@WAJsal Please share any posts wherein I've supported Terrorist(s). I'll permanently leave this Forum. Further, feel free to take stringent action against me, if I've broken forums Rules.

I reported thread with Fake Tittle - Moderators corrected the Tittle. If my posts are Filth Use Report Button, instead of posting Filth. 

Forum Rule - Start a new thread with the Tittle as reported by News Agency, not what suits your Political Affiliations etc.

It's within members right to bring such wrong practices of Habitual Offender's in notice of Moderators, so that they can do the needful. 

Further, here I searched "Salmam Khan's" Twitter account. Look at √ this Mark. I've highlighted it, as it's there on all Verified Twitter Or, Facebook accounts. 





Edit: I've deleted one of the post in this thread. I've mentioned the reason while deleting it. Also, as this been discussed to Death over IM. 

Here's Twitter Search of "Jackie Shroff's" account - He needs to contact Twitter Support Team to get his account Verified -√. 

PS: see the difference between the highlighted Part in Screenshots.


----------



## jamahir

i was correct in suspecting this member for reporting my thread for title "correction".

yeah, the title correction brought back the suicided young man to life.

edit : ah, the member has cunningly modified her above post by removing her typical reference of me and putting in a appeal to wajsal.


----------



## ranjeet

jamahir said:


> jab asli muddon pe seedhi baat karte hain toh nationaliston ko inkaar hai, jab kuch frustrate hoke bandook uthate hain toh unko terrorist karaar diya jaata hai.
> 
> and ask soni sori about who actually is doing the oppression against the innocents... she herself is a victim.



25,000 political murders in West Bengal alone by the communists during their rule in the state tells us all how much they are interested in "ASLI MUDDE". And I haven't factored in Naxals, Maoists or Kerala. 

You still haven't came back to me about sainbari killings .. where communists murdered two brothers and made their mother eat rice drenched with her own sons' blood.


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> 25,000 political murders in West Bengal alone by the communists during their rule in the state tells us all how much they are interested in "ASLI MUDDE". And I haven't factored in Naxals, Maoists or Kerala.



300,000 farmer suicides between 1995 and 2015, only because of the extreme capitalism of the indian state system... 250,000 suicides of all categories of indians just in 2012 and this contributing to 'world health organization' declaring in 2014 that india is 'suicide capital of the world'.

people in some northern/eastern regions presently eating grass rotis or dying of hunger.

a few thousand children dying every day on average because of malnutrition.

2000 indians on average selling their kidney every year because the country's state system does not care for their relief from artificial economic troubles.

things like these are the asli mudde. 

kanhaiya kumar must be supported for demanding freedom from capitalism and the other evils.



ranjeet said:


> You still haven't came back to me about sainbari killings .. where communists murdered two brothers and made their mother eat rice drenched with her own sons' blood.



i thought @Joe Shearer had put in a reasonable opinion of that a few months ago, so why this again??


----------



## Parul

@Jaat Rock Do you think - he's going to answer these questions?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Joe Shearer

jamahir said:


> 300,000 farmer suicides between 1995 and 2015, only because of the extreme capitalism of the indian state system... 250,000 suicides of all categories of indians just in 2012 and this contributing to 'world health organization' declaring in 2014 that india is 'suicide capital of the world'.
> 
> people in some northern/eastern regions presently eating grass rotis or dying of hunger.
> 
> a few thousand children dying every day on average because of malnutrition.
> 
> 2000 indians on average selling their kidney every year because the country's state system does not care for their relief from artificial economic troubles.
> 
> things like these are the asli mudde.
> 
> kanhaiya kumar must be supported for demanding freedom from capitalism and the other evils.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought @Joe Shearer had put in a reasonable opinion of that a few months ago, so why this again??




These discussions consist of a bunch of political harlots exchanging pornographic information about each other. Don't tag me here, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

Parul said:


> @Jaat Rock Do you think - he's going to answer these questions?


If he'll start answering questions like this, so-called liberals and intellectuals will stop portraying him as LEADER.
He is just a dramebaz and i am expecting more like him after success of Arvind Kejriwal... He is just Kerjiwal 2.0.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

ranjeet said:


> 25,000 political murders in West Bengal alone by the communists during their rule in the state tells us all how much they are interested in "ASLI MUDDE". And I haven't factored in Naxals, Maoists or Kerala.
> 
> You still haven't came back to me about sainbari killings .. where communists murdered two brothers and made their mother eat rice drenched with her own sons' blood.



*Marichjhapi Massacre (January 1979)*

On Saraswati Puja Day, the Jyoti Basu-led Left front Government fired, starved, shot and killed Bengali Hindu refugees from Bangladesh, who had trooped into the state and had taken shelter in the Sunderban area. These refugees, largely Dalits who had escaped persecution in Bangladesh and sought shelter in India, were about 60,000 in number and “were taken in by the Left Front’s poll promises and had come over from the rehabilitation centre provided by the Centre in Dandakaranya (Odisha)” to Marichjhanpi in Suderban. Tear gas, blockade, firing, burning of camps were the methods used by CPI-M cadres and state police under Left front to disperse the refugees.


Many, while trying to escape, fell in the sea to be eaten by crocodiles; many bodies were dumped in the sea as well. Children – 8 years old, 12 years old, women and their babies, men and women in their seventies and eighties were killed in the firing. Till date, the exact number of deaths has not been known.” How many refugees died in police firing and how died when their boats sank while tried to escape will never be known. The refugees were hunted down just because a CPI-M government, led by proletarian leaders decided that they must be ousted. The CPI-M does talk of human rights and of the need for protecting it, but that talk is only reserved in favour of terrorists like Yakub Memon. Nor have those worthies now protesting at the FTII or their predecessors have ever made a documentary on the Marichjhapi pogrom.



* Ananda Margi Monks Burnt Alive (April 1982)*

Ananda Margi from all over the country were headed to an “educational conference” at the Tiljala centre in the southern suburbs of Kolkata when CPI-M cadres led by city leaders struck and burnt them alive. The party was wary that the Anand Margis would emerge as formidable force arresting their growth in the state. The procession wound its way was through what is now known as Bijon Setu in the Ballygunge area of south Kolkata.


Taxis carrying monks and sanyasins were intercepted at three separate locations, by CPI-M cadres the monks, two of whom were women, were doused in petrol and kerosene, and set on fire. At least 17 Margis were charred to death; several others were severely injured. The lynching was carefully planned and executed by Marxist cadres over a land dispute with the Marg. No CPIM leader has been brought to book till date.



*Nanoor Massacre (July 2000)*

CPI-M cadres and local leaders killed 11 landless Muslim labourers just because they were supporters of the opposition party and were resisting encroachment and land grabbing on July 27, 2000. The prime witness was also attacked and injured by CPI-M goons. The Statesman in an editorial wrote, “The sole purpose in attacking the prime witness in the gruesome Nanoor massacre of July 2000 in which 11 supporters were slaughtered by armed CPI-M cadres was to shield those responsible and abort their trial, by hook or by crook. The irony is that although five years have elapsed since the occurrence of the horrendous killings by the Marxists, the trial of their 79 accused comrades had not begun”.


The CPIM’s bike-riding “Harmad Bahini”, spread terror in the region, as it did over the years in areas where the Communist might was politically challenged. The pattern was to intimidate the women, burn huts, beat up and at times hack at the men and set fire to the collected grains before leaving. Often the villagers were compelled to leave the village and live in camps in neighbouring villages or had to leave the state altogether.



*Nandigram Massacre (March 14, 2007)*

The CPI-M-led government of the “poor and the peasants” tried to forcibly acquire 10,000 acres of agricultural land for a foreign company in Nandigram, in Purba Medinipur district. The farmers having formed a Bhumi Raksha Committee resisted the snatching of their lands. They were first attacked by CPI-M’s Harmad Bahini, who threatened and set fire to the villagers’ huts and prepared the ground that led to firing which saw over 14 farmers die and over 70 getting injured. The real figures will never be known, people saw piles of farmers’ bodies dumped. The government of the proletariat, which derived its strength from farmers and from landless labourers and from the poor, did not think twice while mowing them down.



Parul said:


> @Jaat Rock Do you think - he's going to answer these questions?



I don't think he is a dalit- He is a Bhumihar- for those who don't know Bhumihars are the most Feudalistic and Supremacist caste responsible for suppressing other castes in Bihar- They even attacked the honor of low caste families and regularly attacked women of weaker sections- now every Bhumihar is not like that but some of them have earned quiet a reputation in Bihar for the things they have done in past- they were also part of Ranveer sena in a Big way-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

IndoCarib said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...mar-gives-call-for-sangh-mukt-bharat-2756615/
> 
> Nitishwa, the PM candidate for the grandwa alliance  May be dreaming to make Ishrat 'Bharat ki beti'



They are all very worried about UP elections.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

*Declassify Bluestar files, says Swamy, defends Bhindranwale
*
Terming the 1984 Operation Bluestar “foolishness on the part of then prime minister Indira Gandhi”, Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) leader and newly nominated Rajya Sabha member Subramanian Swamy on Saturday demanded declassification of its files to bring out the truth behind allowing army into the Golden Temple in Amritsar.

Addressing the students of Lovely Professional University (LPU) here, Swamy said in reply to a question from one that he believed slain militant leader Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale to be a preacher who promoted Sikhism and motivated youth to stay away from drugs. “Since Bhindranwale at that time was only 35, his style of preaching was a bit aggressive, and that’s what prompted many to think that he was a hardliner, even a terrorist. I met him many times before this operation. He would call media to the Akal Takht in routine. Why would any terrorist hold press conferences?” said Swamy.

Starting the controversial topic in his speech, the MP said* it was communist leader Harkishan Singh Surjeet who had conveyed it to communist-ruled former Union of Soviet Socialist Republic (USSR) that if Sikhism returned to Punjab, it would wipe out communism from the state. “Once a Soviet ambassador to India also accepted that because of pressure from Surjeet, USSR had asked prime minister Indira for the operation. Then president Giani Zail Singh had asked me to advise Indira not to take this step under the Soviet pressure. I talked to her but she was so obsessed with the USSR that she could not say no,”* said the five-time MP.

Swamy said when he had raised question in 1984 over calling Bhindranwale a terrorist; many political parties had opposed him. “I lost an election because of this stand. But my opinion will remain the same.* Only the declassification of files and few sentences in the post-Bluestar carnage against Sikhs in Delhi would provide relief to the community and bury the issue forever,” said the BJP leader.*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...hindranwale/story-EPux3vEpg4TWkdPcB6VjXK.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

*‘Hindu terror’ part of Pak GHQ campaign against India*
*ByMADHAV NALAPAT| NEW DELHI | 23 April, 2016*

*The effort to create the bogey of ‘Hindu terror’ was to ‘provide a camouflage net for the activities of domestic terror groups owing allegiance to ISI and also to make Muslims distrust Hindus’.

The $15 billion narcotics lobby in India was used by GHQ Rawalpindi to promote the concept of “Hindu terror”, sources close to that establishment aver. They say that “manufactured evidence was planted about such groups that were accepted at face value by Indian investigators at the time”. The effort to create the bogey of “Hindu terror” was to “provide a camouflage net for the activities of domestic terror groups owing allegiance to the ISI and also to make Muslims distrust Hindus”. Another objective was to make other countries “as suspicious of Indians as they were of Pakistanis”.

However, creating the bogey of “Hindu terror” was only Strand 1 in the design of GHQ to “make the international community regard India and Pakistan as birds of a feather in matters of extremism and terror”. Strand 2 was to “sow suspicion and mistrust about Delhi in Tehran and Kabul”. It will be remembered that cooperation between the security establishments of Iran, Afghanistan and India is vital in order to defeat the designs of the ISI and its proxies against the three countries. Strand 3 was to show to China that “India was facilitating acts of terror against Chinese nationals operating in Pakistan”, thereby passing the blame for such actions from the security establishment in Pakistan, which is honeycombed with ultra-Wahhabis who believe in the establishment of an ISIS Caliphate across the subcontinent. Strand 4 was to ensure that the international community equates India with Pakistan as countries that sponsor terror, extremist and insurgent groups, thereby preventing India from leveraging the international community against Pakistan. 
These sources claim that “under the direction of Chief of Army Staff Raheel Sharif, all four strands are proceeding well”, even though Strand 1 (Hindu terror) appears to have hit rough weather with revelations of the flimsy nature of the charges against the alleged “Hindu terror” perpetrators. 
Establishment sources claim that General Raheel Sharif is working on “reversing the global perception that India is the victim and Pakistan the aggressor in the matter of fomenting terror and unrest”. This is being done by “getting India and Pakistan equated in the matter”. “This strategy (of painting India in the same colours as Pakistan was globally regarded) was worked on (by General Sharif) during his time heading the Pakistan military academy around a decade back”. 
General Sharif, according to these contacts, “asked for and got set up a special cell which collected information on Narendra Modi while he was Chief Minister in Gujarat”, as the present Prime Minister of India was identified as the likely successor to Manmohan Singh in 2014, in 2011 itself by the GHQ brains trust. It will be recalled that the ISI, which functions as per the direction of GHQ, expended considerable effort in seeking to damage the image of Narendra Modi in London, New York and Geneva through the instrumentality of NGOs set up for the purpose of blackening the global image of India, including Khalistan groups that have recently become hyper-active after years of relative somnolence. These NGOs were also given significant traction in Washington and other capitals through “logistical support” by individuals linked to the ISI. 
Sources within Pakistan claim that Kulbushan Yadav, accused by GHQ of being an R&AW agent, will only be the first in a long chain of those who are to be paraded globally as evidence that India is involved in destabilisation operations in Pakistan, “especially in seeking to do a Bangladesh in Balochistan and even in assisting terror groups active against the Pakistan state”. They say that nine individuals are now in the custody of the security agencies in Pakistan and they are being coached to come out with stories of Indian involvement, not only in Pakistan but in Iran and Afghanistan as well. They say that in the case of Kulbushan Yadav, “General Sharif personally briefed the Chinese that the Indian national was involved in seeking to blow up a lodge in Gwadar where Chinese technicians were staying and also seek to commit other acts of sabotage along the $45 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor”. The Ashraf Ghani government in Afghanistan “has been given dossiers (which purport to show) that India is keeping contact with and assisting elements of the Taliban, contrary to stated policy”, while Iran “has been given dossiers about Yadav using the territory of that country to assist the Baloch not only in Pakistan but in Iran as well”. Soon, “other (so-called) Indian agents will be outed and made to tell how they were active not only against Pakistan, but against China, Afghanistan and Iran as well”. 
The sources say that “by 2019, when the present term of Prime Minister Modi ends, the objective is to paint Delhi as South Asia’s leading state sponsor of terrorism and insurgency, far ahead of Rawalpindi on both counts”. Indeed, Pakistan Foreign Affairs Advisor Sartaj Aziz has publicly called India a “state sponsor of intervention”, including in giving support to terror groups. It is extremely unlikely that any of the unfortunates apprehended by the ISI is a genuine agent, as sources in Pakistan admit that “even the most elementary precautions (such as dead drops, cut-outs and personal meetings) were dispensed with in their operations”. However, the Pakistan side claims that such lack of precautions on the part of the supposed agents was motivated by “a desire for quick results as well as over-confidence”. 
Already, Islamabad has briefed ASEAN as well as GCC envoys about manufactured claims of “Indian interference and support to terror”, and after more so-called Indian agents get paraded, more such briefings are likely. In short, Pakistan is following to the letter the rulebook followed by India in the past while exposing the activities of GHQ. 
There has also been a ramping up of efforts to ensure a drumbeat of terror strikes in India during the coming two years, which are seen as crucial for the Modi government as it enters 2019, when Lok Sabha elections take place. No less than 13 suicide attacks have taken place in Kashmir since Modi became PM, and an organised effort is on to re-ignite insurgency in the Valley. Simultaneously, “clusters of Indian nationals are being organised in India and in other locations and given directions on what is needed to get done to poison communal relations in India”. It needs to be kept in mind that the ISI recruits from all communities for its activities in India, rather than just a single community. Indeed. “in Nepal, almost all the key ISI facilitators are Hindu”, many involved in the hawala trade, which, together with narcotics, is controlled in South Asia by the ISI.
GHQ is looking warily at Prime Minister Modi’s innovative approach towards diplomacy, and to his outreach towards Pakistan, China and the US. The nightmare scenario for the generals would be a closer military partnership with the US (through the signing of the three Foundation Accords) and ultimately a trillion-dollar commercial partnership with China, beginning with an India-China Economic Corridor that would cut through the Maoist belt across India with roadways and growth opportunities. Fortunately for GHQ, elements in the Indian strategic and security establishment remain wedded to the hyper-cautious approach of the past, and regard with disfavour the breakthrough in India-US and India-China relations that could take place before 2019, in case Prime Minister Modi is able to ensure that “naya soch” enters a system clogged with debris from the past. What is clear is that there is an organised effort by GHQ to blacken the international image of India, and that this is a process in which General Sharif has registered some success. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has lost much ground to the Chief of Army Staff, in large part because the US and China both favour the military rather than the civilian leadership, unlike India. 
The “masterstroke” being planned by GHQ, according to sources close to the establishment, is to pin the blame for the Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) on India before 2019, thereby “further planting suspicions about India within the international community”. The coming years will show whether General Sharif will succeed or fail in his efforts at separating the US, Iran, Afghanistan and China from India through allegations that are a mirror image of the charges made against Pakistan by successive governments in Delhi.

http://www.sundayguardianlive.com/i...du-terror-part-pak-ghq-campaign-against-india

The Communists and the Congress are clearly hand in gloves with Takfeeri and IS-Alqaeda nexus- And their grand plans of starting the war from Khurrasan- Don't laugh on this- They are not laughing, they are dead serious about It- Communists and Congress are behaving just like JaiChand, Lodhi, or Mir Jaffar here- and have invited them to invade India once again- We need good opposition to settle the dispute of Modi and BJP becoming all powerful- and IMO good opposition is needed to keep in check the Government- Here opposition may not mean a party with 50+ seats in LokSabha even a single person like RM Lohia can be as strong If not better- Hence I think the Socialists groups like Samajvadi, JDU, RJD, BJD, JDS etc needs to reunite and present a strong opposition which may have bad history and corruption records but they still have not aligned themselves with the malicious intent of the foreigners like the Congress and the Communists- These people have a bad record of being involved in nefarious activities in states like Assam, West Bengal, Kerala, Punjab, Andhra Pradesh to keep themselves in Power- Now they are doing similar things on National level- Although as I write this even the Socialist groups are being infiltrated- namely SP and RJD-*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Jaat Rock said:


> If he'll start answering questions like this, so-called liberals and intellectuals will stop portraying him as LEADER.
> He is just a dramebaz and i am expecting more like him after success of Arvind Kejriwal... He is just Kerjiwal 2.0.



Aptly put.

@jamahir Your new socialist champion Kanhayya is now more rich and more pampered than 90% of Indians.
He used his new found status to get a window seat by intimidating a poor chap. Unfortunately for pee pee Kanhayya, this poor chap turned out to be a tough cookie.

Btw...Kanhayya is 30 year old.....why would any 30 year old fight for a window seat?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai Bharat

After seeing some of the poll results, is BJP Victory in 2019 pretty much guaranteed?

Assam and Kerala are going to be huge losses for Congress if the Polls are to be believed, with BJP routing Congress in the Northeast in a sweep that will probably spread to all the former Congress strongholds in the Sister States.

And Communist parties can't compete at the national level, even as they route Congress in Kerala, and neither can TMC and other regional parties as they secure expected victories in their home states.

With Congress no longer being a national level player, who else can challenge BJP in 2019 LS elections? AAM doesn't seem like a strong contender at the national level where they have no presence. Coalition of regional parties + Congress didn't pan out either in 2014, so no reason to believe it will work this time either.

Has the Leftist strategy simply shifted to try and rebuild around AAM for a decade and dump Congress to concede 2019 and hope for a miracle by 2024?

By 2024 Modi will have stepped down and it will be one of his ministers, either Parrikar, Goyal, or Gadkari to contest the PM spot.



ALSO of note, is that we might be seeing the midlife crisis of the Media now that they are off the payroll of the Government like in past eras.

*Relentless demonisation of Narendra Modi is wrong*



> Last week I met the Prime Minister to give him a copy of my new book and was surprised to find him unchanged. Media reports and political gossip had led me to believe that the ‘chaiwallah’ from Gujarat was so glamourised by his new job that he had become big-headed and bumptious. So it took me by surprise to find him exactly as he was when I last met him for a longish conversation in Gandhinagar more than two years ago. As then, we spoke without interruption from aides or cellphones, and as then, he listened carefully. It was a private conversation and not an interview, so I am not going to reveal details but mention this meeting *only to make the point that the relentless demonisation of Narendra Modi is wrong*. It began after the Gujarat violence in 2002 and now that he is Prime Minister, it harms India almost more than it harms him.
> 
> The demonisation halted briefly during the 2014 election campaign when voters made it clear that he was their choice, but began again almost immediately after he moved into 7, Race Course Road. It started, as far as I can remember, when a junior minister from Jammu restated the long held BJP position on Article 370. Hysterical headlines the next day shrieked that Modi was going to cause violence in theKashmir Valley, and Kashmiri politicians shrieked louder about how they would die rather than allow their state’s special status to be changed. When Kashmir did not erupt, other reasons were found to charge him with ‘weakening India’s secular fibre’. I am not sure who invented the phrase, but I put it in quotation marks because it is used so often.
> 
> 
> *There have been no major communal riots in the past two years but every small incident has been blown up in the media into a huge atrocity*. Two or three churches were attacked within months of Modi becoming Prime Minister, and we made it sound as if there was a general attack on the Christian faith. This made international headlines. Then came the murders of three rationalists, and this was made so big an issue that academics in fine American universities announced that dissent was being crushed in India. Then came the horrible murder of Mohammad Akhlaq, and this caused ‘secular’ writers to return literary awards on the grounds that secularism was being destroyed.
> 
> Hysteria in the media about ‘growing intolerance’ reached such a pitch that someone as loved and celebrated as Aamir Khan announced at the Ramnath Goenka Awards ceremony last year that his wife had for the first time talked of leaving India.* Modi was personally held responsible for this ‘growing intolerance’ and somehow nobody noticed that he had shown unusual tolerance about being personally attacked on TV chat shows every night*.
> 
> Now that Christians have discovered that they are as safe in India as they ever were and Muslims have found that they can refuse to say Bharat Mata ki jai and still live in India, it is the turn of the Dalits. Rohith Vemula’s suicide was a tragedy beyond words, but was he the first Dalit student in Hyderabad University to kill himself? How do we not even know the names of the others? And are Dalits really under threat because of the Modi government? You would think so if you believed what JNU student leaders are saying as they travel around Indian campuses making angry speeches about the crushing of free speech.
> 
> India is no more tolerant or intolerant than it has ever been. Christians, Muslims and Dalits are probably safer today than they have ever been, not because of a change in policy but because the media is more powerful than ever before. This power is something that the Prime Minister must pay more attention to. When the Godhra riots were made to sound like the worst communal violence since 1947, and when Modi was personally accused of orchestrating it, he resolved to stay far away from the media.* This policy may have worked in Gujarat, but it is not working at the national level because the media is too powerful to be ignored*.* It is also capable of creating its own narrative and making people believe it*. Every time I return to Delhi after a short absence, I discover a new storyline. The latest is that Modi has centralised power so totally in his hands that he has become a despot and that his ministers have no power.
> 
> If the Prime Minister wants to stop having his agenda for governance and development derailed, he must build better relations with the media. How he does this is his choice, but the White House model is a good one to emulate. The American President speaks on important issues and his spokesmen remain available for comment at all times.
> 
> _(This article first appeared in the print edition under the headline ‘Fifth Column: Modi and the media’)_



Interesting piece worth reading to everyone here.

Reading inbetween the lines:

Media is furious that Modi is not interacting or giving them their due bribes as was standard in UPA days. The Media starting to turn desperate for a return back to corruption, handouts, and being onboard Air India and getting a paid vacation with unlimited booze during foreign trips.

"It [media] is capable of creating its own narrative and making people believe it" sounds very much like a veiled threat. Pay us or we will continue the rhetoric. So far it has been ineffective in getting Modi to return their 'Special Status' that was rampant during the UPA days. So will the new tactic by the Media now be begging and trying to appear more neutral to negotiate a new era of Presstitution with the Central Government?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaralava

Prometheus said:


> oye Chaddis ...........just a question......................why Modi still in love with Badals when even RBI has said that they did scam of 12000 crore ???
> 
> any chaddi wishes to answer??
> 
> @Parul @ranjit @dray



You are asking the wrong question.

The right question is why are the sikhs in love with the Akalis ?

BJP will support any sikh party which will side with its ideology. In fact if the sikhs were to vote for BP in large numbers, it would not need the Akalis or the Badals.


----------



## Jai Bharat

Prometheus said:


> oye Chaddis ...........just a question......................why Modi still in love with Badals when even RBI has said that they did scam of 12000 crore ???
> 
> any chaddi wishes to answer??
> 
> @Parul @ranjit @dray



Because West Bengal and Bihar have shown that people will still vote for corrupt parties.

As long as people are willing to vote for corrupt parties, it will be difficult for any national party to resist an alliance. Congress, AAM, BJP, Commies, etc. will always play politics if it is in their favor. Don't let the Dharnas fool you, politics is still a dirty game and those who don't play dirty will lose. Winners are always pragmatists, not ideologues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Hope there is nothing serious. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724664868414971904


----------



## Yaralava

ranjeet said:


> Hope there is nothing serious.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724664868414971904



Could be stress. MEA has been doing some good work lately.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Another sickular cover up by the Indian presstitutes.

http://satyavijayi.com/maulanas-makes-mms-madarsa-presstitutes-silent-trying-bury-news-video/

It looks like Maulanas and Church fathers get a free pass by Indian presstitutes when it comes to these type of crimes.


In another related news, Local Chameleon Kejriwal takes sickular politics to new low 

http://www.thelotpot.com/kejriwal-u-turn-feels-sorry-supporting-aurangzeb-road-name-change/

As usual Indian presstitutes are busy with their magnifying glass looking for a BJP/RSS guy to abuse..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Flying Business Class ... Too Communist for Economy class.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Hiware Bazar (Ahmednagar): Amid the desperate denizens scrounging for water in the drought-affected parts of Maharashtra stands a village which has not felt the need to call a single water tanker -in fact, it hasn't called for one since 1995.

*While other villages in the arid Ahmednagar district are digging borewells even up to 400 feet, the underground water table in Hiware Bazar is so good that the precious commodity is available barely 20 to 40 feet below. The village has banned water-guzzling cash crops like sugarcane and banana but the farmers here are still far richer than their counterparts in the region. For the record, no family qualifies to be below the poverty line.*

Hiware Bazar, now a byword for watershed management and water conservation, had found special mention in Prime Minister Na rendra Modi's `Mann ki Baat' programme on Sunday . "People in this village have done exemplary work," Modi had said. Village sarpanch Popatrao Pawar, who has been specially invited by Modi for acup of tea, said, "We are glad that our efforts are being recognized."

But the road to shaping the village to be self-sufficient has been a long and arduous one. Like any other village in the region, Hiware Bazar used to face a major water crisis each year because of the measly 200-300 mm rain fall it gets. "We kicked off our water conservation efforts in 1994-95. Various watershed management programmes and water conservation initiatives were started. But we realized that this alone was not going to help. So we decided to choose a cropping pattern too," Pawar told TOI on Monday .

*The village decided to shun water-intensive crops and opted for growing vegetables, fruits, flowers and pulses. Dairy development was encouraged. "We resolved that no borewell would be dug in the village and that every drop of water would be used cautiously . We have a water budget. The villagers meet on December 31 each year, during which a review of the rainfall and available water is taken*. We then decide which crops can be grown in the next season. In fact, we decided to take a break from farming this year as there was no rain. The villagers reaped the last kharif crop and have stopped farming for the last four or five months since then," he said.

Mohan Chattar, a villager, said taking a break from farming did not affect earnings."The villagers are not completely dependent on farming.The daily collection of milk in the village is itself about 4,000 litres. Dairy farming brings in good money . There is also enough fodder here," he said, adding that people from neighbouring villages come to Hiware Bazar to fetch drinking water.

The village has a rule that no resident can sell his land to an outsider. "People from other villages migrate in search of jobs, particularly during tough times like these. However, it is migration in the reverse out here. Around 40 families have returned to the village from cities over the last few years. Farming is beneficial. But we must decide how much to exploit a natural re source like water," another villager said.

Women in the village are glad that they don't have to trek miles in search of water."Though we have enough water in our village, we ensure that it is not wasted. Every drop is accounted for here," they said.


*Modi's praise has brought joy to the villagers, but they are not resting on their laurels. The village is already chalking out a ten-year plan."The water scarcity is going to worsen. As part of our tenyear plan, we will opt for grow ing pulses and oilseed crops and brand them. This will not only boost our earnings but also help save water," Pawar said.*

*Pawar is unwilling to blame the poor monsoon for water scarcity . "It is lack of vision and discipline that brings about scarcity and drought," he said.*


Politics is a strict no-no in Hiware Bazar. Pawar admitted that he was once attracted towards politics, but then withdrew sensing that it was not his cup of tea. The village has not held a single gram panchayat election since 1995.For the general elections, the existing gram panchayat provides a platform for all political parties and also provides booth agents.




*"There is neither politics nor liquor shops in the village.Both intoxicate and destroy development. Nowhere in the village will you find a statue of any leader. We have not asked anything from the government and don't expect politicians to do anything for us.We are strong enough to fight drought by ourselves. What we have done is not development; it is basic necessity," says Chattar.*


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-oasis-in-arid-zone/articleshow/51987781.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

*Italian Court judgment exposing Sonia Gandhi & Manmohan Singh in AgustaWestland Chopper Deal (Full report)*

*https://www.pgurus.com/italian-cour...ingh-agustawestland-chopper-deal-full-report/*


--------------------------------------------------------------



Eminent Academic Ashis Nandy apologised for his edit page article 8 years after it was published, as the SC quashed the FIR against him

http://www.livelaw.in/eminent-acade...age-article-8-years-published-sc-quashed-fir/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Not sure if this has been shared.
Glad to see some one calling the crap west has been selling all.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

http://www.rediff.com/news/column/congress-mukht-bharat-is-a-question-of-when-not-if/20160426.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Mr. Swami & Mary Kom takes oath as Member(s) of Rajya Sabha.








It would be Good to see battle between Mr. Swami vs. Pappu-G & Sonia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> Mr. Swami & Mary Kom takes oath as Member(s) of Rajya Sabha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be Good to see battle between Mr. Swami vs. Pappu-G & Sonia.


Pappu and Sonia are in lower house not in Rajya Sabha, no close encounter between them unless Swamy is made a minister.


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Pappu and Sonia are in lower house not in Rajya Sabha, no close encounter between them unless Swamy is made a minister.



My Bad.  I hope he's elevated to Ministerial Position. Parliament toh waise bhi nahi chalti - Swami Ji NE -Balle -Balle kar Deni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Will Burn Inquiry Committee Report, Not Abide By It: JNU's Kanhaiya Kumar*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/will...t-not-abide-by-it-jnus-kanhaiya-kumar-1399625


----------



## Parul

*Odd-even 2 has no impact on air pollution so far in Delhi, says Teri*

Ritam Halder, Hindustan Times, New Delhi|
Updated: Apr 24, 2016 09:39 IST





*Garbage being burnt at Minto Road Railway Station in New Delhi on Saturday.(Mohammad Zakir/HT Photo)*

Share


The first week of the odd-even scheme has not made a significant impact on air pollution. Data from four Delhi Pollution Control Committee (DPCC) monitoring stations show fluctuating levels of air pollution over the first eight days of the scheme, say The Energy and Resources Institute (Teri) experts.

Experts say changing wind speeds have led to the fluctuation, making it difficult to assess the impact of the odd-even scheme on air quality .

Read | No data to suggest odd-even impact on Delhi’s air: Pollution panel

“Wind speeds have been lower during the odd-even week in comparison to a week before. This is one of the reasons why pollutant concentrations were higher this week,” said Teri’s Sumit Sharma, who led the monitoring team.

Teri is collecting data from four DPCC monitoring stations daily. It is also monitoring five other locations for air quality. This data shows that from April 15 (day 1 of odd-even scheme) to April 22 (day 8), PM 2.5 has gone up and down. PM 2.5 are fine particles that can cause respiratory problems.

Read | Kejriwal takes on detractors, says odd-even curbed pollution

The Indian permissible standard for PM 2.5 is 60 µg/m3, while World Health Organisation limit is 25 µg/m3.

Sharma said a detailed analysis was required to ascertain the actual impact of the second phase of road rationing after it concludes on April 30.

Even the CPCB on Thursday, during a hearing at the National Green Tribunal, said there was no data to suggest that the odd-even scheme had brought down vehicular pollution in Delhi.

Read | Odd-even oddity? Pollution up on Saturday despite road rationing

“Fluctuations in PM 10 and PM 2.5 are due to the weather and change in wind patterns. Prima facie, there is no data to suggest the odd-even scheme has decreased vehicular pollution,” it said. The national pollution control body plans to submit a detailed report by May 2.

The DPCC mobile monitoring stations on Friday showed that nearly 55 locations registered PM 2.5 level at below 60, while PM 100 level was below 10 at 21 spots.

According to SAFAR (System of Air Quality and Weather Forecasting and Research), PM 2.5 rose from around 70 µg/m3 to 94 µg/m3.

A study conducted by the School of Planning and Architecture showed that the share of private vehicles in the city has risen by almost 50% during odd-even phase two compared to the first round.
http://m.hindustantimes.com/delhi/o...i-says-teri/story-OgIn9VwqwN9CsiQVgr2H4H.html

AAP is making lot of money under the scheme. This is the Purpose of Odd-Even.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Parul said:


> AAP is making lot of money under the scheme. This is the Purpose of Odd-Even



This whole scheme by Kejru was to fill his pockets.
The analysis done during the last time of odd-even clearly pointed to it's ineffectiveness.

Doing this once every quarter, Kejru is making 100's of crores..
nice looting done by the master drama queen 


While drama queen is continuing his drama in Delhi, in another news...
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...gh-but-is-always-dry/articleshow/52002471.cms

Modi has started his extreme intolerance on Liquor...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724969725026033664

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725213198874333184

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Vyom

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725213198874333184



The entire Delhi Lutyens gang ar$se is on fire... Diversion coming soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

This man says he fights against Corruption but don't know where he's hiding today. 






  







Sonia Gandhi Ka Naam Sunte Hi - Congressi Had Cardiac Arrest.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spectre

Parul said:


> This man says he fights against Corruption but don't know where he's hiding today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Gandhi Ka Naam Sunte Hi - Congressional Had Cardiac Arrest.



Lol

I can watch this whole day! Seems like Congress MPs are programmed to go crazy at the slightest invocation of Sonia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Congress is digging a big whole for itself by still supporting Gandhi family like a slave. Saw the way how just bringing the name of sonia gandhi in RS brought whole Congress MPs to shout together in middle of the house.

Congress must know that Gandhi name no more has it's charm & it doesn't bring votes, result can be seen in 2014 & i m sure that if this continues, 2019 will be no more different.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

arp2041 said:


> Congress is digging a big whole for itself by still supporting Gandhi family like a slave.



True. If they were smart, this was a great opportunity to come out of the Gandhi family shadow and rebuild the party. But slaves will be slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

Parul said:


> Mr. Swami & Mary Kom takes oath as Member(s) of Rajya Sabha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be Good to see battle between Mr. Swami vs. Pappu-G & Sonia.




Kom deserves it


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Swamy is already needling the congees...
Today opposition literally cried, it was simply hilarious. I doubt there is anyone Congees are more afraid of than Mr Swamy.

Master stroke by Modi. He has placed the one guy whose mere presence would raise congees BP in their midst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/four-from-malwa-one-from-doaba-on-aap-executive/228699.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

The local Delhi Drama queen is back in action.
Not one word against his mommy Sonia and brother Pappu but is blaming Modi. 

Wondering if AAPtards can explain this pro-corruption behavior of their famous corruption crusader!?

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/a...pper-deal-2754098.html?utm_source=FP_TOP_NEWS


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/four-from-malwa-one-from-doaba-on-aap-executive/228699.html



Kya baat hai 22 ji .. AAP also following in the foot steps of other political parties? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725528260826828800


----------



## ranjeet

*'Rural Sanitation up by 9.48 Per Cent After Swachch Bharat Mission'*

Still a long way to go.. 
http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...-Bharat-Mission/2016/04/27/article3403442.ece



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Parl passes two bills to repeal 1053 redundant laws*

Read more at: http://www.oneindia.com/india/parl-passes-two-bills-repeal-1053-redundant-laws-2082803.html
http://www.oneindia.com/india/parl-passes-two-bills-repeal-1053-redundant-laws-2082803.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

NEW DELHI: BJP today raised the AgustaWestland issue in Lok Sabha, expressing concern over the reported misuse of media by the Italian company which had earmarked Rs 50 crore for the purpose to clinch the VVIP chopper deal. 

Raising the issue during zero hour, Meenakshi Lekhi suggested that the middleman Christian Michel had been given the amount to 'manage' the media. 

Amid strong protests from Congress for allowing raising the issue, Lekhi said it was unfortunate that media which is an organ of healthy democracy has been "misused". 

"It amounts to misuse of the freedom of expression. It is irresponsible as media is part of democratic structure", she remarked. 

_Congress leader Mallikarjun Kharge, supported by party colleagues, protested to Speaker Sumitra Mahajan. "I respect you much. You should not have allowed this. Please don't do this", he was heard remarking.

Amid the protests, the Speaker adjourned the House for the lunch recess. _

Reports had it Christian Michel, a British businessman and an alleged middleman in the deal, was paid millions of dollars by AgustaWestland. 

A large portion of the money paid by AgustaWestland to Michel is "completely disproportionate" to the work he did for the company, the Milan Court of Appeals has held. Interpol issued a red corner notice against Michel on India's request in December 2015. 

The Milan court had noted that Michel was paid over 44 million euros by AgustaWestland for various contracts, which included a deal to supply spare parts for Indian naval helicopters and a post-contract service deal for the VVIP chopper contract.

http://m.economictimes.com/news/pol...edia-meenakshi-lekhi/articleshow/52024960.cms

Gandhi Bootlickers trying their best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Parul said:


> NEW DELHI: BJP today raised the AgustaWestland issue in Lok Sabha, expressing concern over the reported misuse of media by the Italian company which had earmarked Rs 50 crore for the purpose to clinch the VVIP chopper deal.
> 
> Raising the issue during zero hour, Meenakshi Lekhi suggested that the middleman Christian Michel had been given the amount to 'manage' the media.
> 
> Amid strong protests from Congress for allowing raising the issue, Lekhi said it was unfortunate that media which is an organ of healthy democracy has been "misused".
> 
> "It amounts to misuse of the freedom of expression. It is irresponsible as media is part of democratic structure", she remarked.
> 
> _Congress leader Mallikarjun Kharge, supported by party colleagues, protested to Speaker Sumitra Mahajan. "I respect you much. You should not have allowed this. Please don't do this", he was heard remarking._
> 
> _Amid the protests, the Speaker adjourned the House for the lunch recess. _
> 
> Reports had it Christian Michel, a British businessman and an alleged middleman in the deal, was paid millions of dollars by AgustaWestland.
> 
> A large portion of the money paid by AgustaWestland to Michel is "completely disproportionate" to the work he did for the company, the Milan Court of Appeals has held. Interpol issued a red corner notice against Michel on India's request in December 2015.
> 
> The Milan court had noted that Michel was paid over 44 million euros by AgustaWestland for various contracts, which included a deal to supply spare parts for Indian naval helicopters and a post-contract service deal for the VVIP chopper contract.
> 
> http://m.economictimes.com/news/pol...edia-meenakshi-lekhi/articleshow/52024960.cms
> 
> Gandhi Bootlickers trying their best.


If it's not one thing it's another. Everytime a parliament session comes around there is some drama that disrupts the ordinary running of the house. 

This Govt is too busy trying to settle petty political scores instead of trying to push through legislation and is actively sabotaging such efforts by needlessly provoking the opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

DesiGuy1403 said:


> The local Delhi Drama queen is back in action.
> Not one word against his mommy Sonia and brother Pappu but is blaming Modi.
> 
> Wondering if AAPtards can explain this pro-corruption behavior of their famous corruption crusader!?
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/a...pper-deal-2754098.html?utm_source=FP_TOP_NEWS


 
He would never directly target Sonia. Probably thinking of grand alliance with Congress. But he is a proverbial dog's tail. He has to chant Modi's name. This is actually a veiled threat to BJP. What is even worse he is now trying to turn the heat on PM.

*Reveal PM Modi's Education Details, Arvind Kejriwal Writes to Information Commission*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/reve...n-commission-1400561?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

*Indian Railways: 7,044 kids rescued from trains, station premises in 2015*
*The Railway Protection Force (RPF) has rescued more than 7,000 lost or abandoned children from trains and stations premises across the country in 2015.*

Besides, 890 children were rescued from railway premises in January this year.
http://www.financialexpress.com/art...-from-trains-station-premises-in-2015/244902/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...in-FY16-Piyush-Goyal/articleshow/52027832.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> *Indian Railways: 7,044 kids rescued from trains, station premises in 2015*
> *The Railway Protection Force (RPF) has rescued more than 7,000 lost or abandoned children from trains and stations premises across the country in 2015.*
> 
> Besides, 890 children were rescued from railway premises in January this year.
> http://www.financialexpress.com/art...-from-trains-station-premises-in-2015/244902/


These are the stories that we Indians need to hear more of. God I hate the perstitutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

AK - 49 school of mass communication.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Parul said:


> AK - 49 school of mass communication.




Once upon a time there was a monkey.
It found half a bottle of Desi Daru in gutter and got drunk.
The drunk monkey took panga with a scorpion and got bitten on unmentionables.
Drunk & in pain, the monkey stepped in fire and it's tail caught fire.
To douse the fire, it used chilli powder instead of water, not on it's tail but on it's unmentionables.

The monkey at that moment evolved into Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

Why is Indian PM hiding his degree?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725975614163931137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725969536172724224


----------



## noksss

Parul said:


> AK - 49 school of mass communication.



Damn 13,219 retweets for use of such unparlimentary language . Chuthiyawal before election looked and talked like a humble and honest person but now he is looking like a super arrogant dictator
who booted out Bhushan,Yadav from the party and surrounded himself with boot-lickers and corrupt and doing nothing on the promises he made before election . I would put this F@cker as on of the worst politician in India



mehboobkz said:


> Why is Indian PM hiding his degree?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725975614163931137
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725969536172724224



He proudly calls himself a tea-seller so in the end if he has not got any degree how does that make a difference?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

Smriti Irani is seeking dates after dates in a way to postpone the hearing on her educational qualifications:

And Modi says she is his sister.
Birds of same feathers flocking together?

Modi sent 25 police cars to catch just one Delhi MLA with false degree.

This PM is less than honest.

_He proudly calls himself a tea-seller so in the end if he has not got any degree how does that make a difference?_

Why swear on election affidavit, fake it and sign it?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725970306322436096


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> Smriti Irani is seeking dates after dates in a way to postpone the hearing on her educational qualifications:
> 
> And Modi says she is his sister.
> Birds of same feathers flocking together?
> 
> Modi sent 25 police cars to catch just one Delhi MLA with false degree.
> 
> This PM is less than honest.
> 
> _He proudly calls himself a tea-seller so in the end if he has not got any degree how does that make a difference?_
> 
> Why swear on election affidavit, fake it and sign it?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725970306322436096



AAPtards working hard to save Mommy Sonia.

But you all have to apply burnol eventually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Honesty Certificate Issued:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ShankaraBharanam

mehboobkz said:


> Why is Indian PM hiding his degree?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725975614163931137
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725969536172724224



Are you aware that Modi was 4 times CM of Gujarat before becoming the PM ? 

At that time CONgress was in the centre.

Do you really think they would not have found out his degree and tried to have him arrested for fraud ? It would have been a lot more easier than the fake Ishrat Jahan case.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656505363559153664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722106589851856896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685660664455512065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713277552362541056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700165486063923200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709598697303113728

I have started following this guy in Twitter 

http://www.opindia.com/2016/04/this...rdesais-tweets-in-style-and-theyre-hilarious/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650507863136333824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698529511617396737

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mehboobkz

_I have started following this guy in Twitter 
_
And just checked:

He follows @manavjivan (my fav) who does not even follow him back.

Lol

OMG!!!

Fresh from Oven!

#ModiDegreeDoom


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726039036414976000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726041273971269632
Exciting time:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726042816246210560


----------



## Immortan.Joe

mehboobkz said:


> _I have started following this guy in Twitter
> _
> And just checked:
> 
> He follows @manavjivan (my fav) who does not even follow him back.
> 
> Lol
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Fresh from Oven!
> 
> #ModiDegreeDoom
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726039036414976000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726041273971269632
> Exciting time:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726042816246210560



Reading your post ,and twitter posts of your hero manvjivan (whom you quote religiously), is like trying to make a sense of a schizophrenic's world.

People care for Modi's degree only inside you bubble. His degree may be a big issue for you (obviously for religious reasons), but for general population of India (including a very big chunk of population who has voted against him), his degree is a non issue. His popularity and stature is biggest in India, much bigger than even your mütter Sonia. Only you and your hero thinks that you acting like a pesky insect is going to cause barbadi of Modi.

And anyway, he has been Gujarat CM for four times. If there was something to be unearthed ,it would have been unearthed, especially by a regime which turned a LeT terrorist into a martyr just to get to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726057554686562304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726056185468620800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726063284252626945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726061909506551808


----------



## IndoCarib

*Why Adarsh demolition order has Congress crumbling*

http://indianexpress.com/article/ex...olition-order-has-congress-crumbling-2776706/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

mehboobkz said:


> _I have started following this guy in Twitter
> _
> And just checked:
> 
> He follows @manavjivan (my fav) who does not even follow him back.
> 
> Lol
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Fresh from Oven!
> 
> #ModiDegreeDoom
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726039036414976000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726041273971269632
> Exciting time:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726042816246210560



Quote me if you want to reply to my Msges
Is the guy Manav whom you are following a GAY?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726042816246210560

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726068566080950272
#Adarsh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726028957867331584


----------



## DesiGuy1403

So, Kejriwal has taken supari to divert attention from Sonia scams to Modi.
That's why Feku Kejru is barking nonsense and AAPtards are treating it as gospel and getting aroused

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1093896400656737





[URL='https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#']Syed Salauddin at a loss for words ..... Jihad is not applicable to his sons .... [/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul

The Honest Politicians of The Most Honest Political Party are asking for Modi's Degree to divert the attention from their Sonia Ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Anything to do with VVIP chopper's deal?











"Enough is enough.”

Well-known journalist Rajdeep Sardesai has deleted his Twitter account after his account was reportedly hacked. His last tweet read: “Time to disable account. Enough is enough.”

When asked about returning to Twitter, he told _*The NewsMinute*:_ "I have disabled my account temporarily. Changing password and getting account checked. Plus, happy to take a break. Let's see.”


_His decision reportedly came after accusations that he was sending out abusive direct messages to users. Sardesai is the _*Consulting Editor at India Today Network

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...ts-twitter-after-alleged-account-hack-2207713
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sky lord

Parul said:


> The Honest Politicians of The Most Honest Political Party are asking for Modi's Degree to divert the attention from their Sonia Ji.


Funny !!

So that couple standing at the bow of the ship in "Titanic" pose must be Digvijaya Singh and his lady friend I suppose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Immortan.Joe

cloud_9 said:


> Can someone properly dress this faggot?




You certainly know about his sëxual preference. What gives?


----------



## Roybot

cloud_9 said:


> Can someone properly dress this faggot?



He is an 80 year old man, what are you expecting?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

cloud_9 said:


> Can someone properly dress this faggot?



So you judge people by their cloths??? 

Then Drunkard PG is intelligent and smart to you .


----------



## ShankaraBharanam

cloud_9 said:


> Can someone properly dress this faggot?



These words have be uttered before and have brought smiles on many faces,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Honesty meeting the Honesty;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ShankaraBharanam

Parul said:


> Honesty meeting the Honesty;



You can replace Kanaiya kumar with Nitish kumar for better effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Roybot said:


> He is an 80 year old man, *what are you expecting*?


Properly fitted clothes. I'm pretty sure 80 year old guys don't go around wearing oversized clothes.



ShankaraBharanam said:


> These words have be uttered before and have brought smiles on many faces,


Only if the faces were fair skinned and were not untouchables!


----------



## ShankaraBharanam

cloud_9 said:


> Only if the faces were fair skinned and were not untouchables!



Many of them were. Apparently they were more open minded than you. 






and from ALL classes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

ShankaraBharanam said:


> Many of them were. Apparently they were more open minded than you.


I think you need to brush-up your comprehension skills.


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

cloud_9 said:


> I think you need to brush-up your comprehension skills.



And you need to open up your brain congested with garbage!


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://satyavijayi.com/see-proofs-pm-modi-passed-his-ma-degree-with-1st-divison/

Drama Queen Kejru instead of asking universities for Modi's marks and details of degrees, did his usual drama queen sequence.

As usual most NON-AAPtards would brush it off as another day in office for the modern day Thuglaq. But there is a sinister motive behind this drama sequence of our resident Drama queen...to protect the mommy Sonia....

Also, there are rumors circulating that Ashutosh was one of the recipient of the media "grant" of millions by Augusta....Anyone has any specifics on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

Entering temples is constitutional right, entering dargah is blasphemy... 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1020067801362031

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726696994173906945


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726696994173906945




What happened to Modi's certificates?
Did Feku kejru get them? I think he got the marks sheeets as well...


----------



## dray

Ex-defence minister A K Antony's wife Elizabeth Antony has allegedly sold *8 paintings* to the Airports Authority of India for more than Rs 1 crore each. Though she herself chose to keep mum on the price tag, sources said that the* AAI paid a mind-boggling sum of Rs. 28 crore* for the paintings, putting her in the league of artists such as Tyeb Mehta whose 'Celebration' became the first modern Indian artwork to fetch Rs 1.5 crore in an auction at Christie's in 2002. Ironically, little is known about Mrs. Antony's artistic talent.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...tony-paintings-for-rs.-28-crore/1/201258.html

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ing-second-odd-even-phase-116043000879_1.html

Krantikari !!!

Bohot hi Krantikaari

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

Kinda True.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## IndoCarib

@mehboobkz 

Did @manavjivan see Modi naked yet !? 



Parul said:


> Kinda True.




http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...sks-him-to-clear-air/articleshow/52067133.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

IndoCarib said:


> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...sks-him-to-clear-air/articleshow/52067133.cms



These Morons can't point out anything against his 2+ year(s) governance. Hence, come up with these stupid issues which has no relevance to India's National Politics #FacePalm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/state/labour-refund-5-rupees-to-pm-modi-0516/

A labor gives back 5 Rs. back to Modi.
What a shame. 
Modi who wrote off billion plus dollars to Industrialists, those who give election funds to Modi during elections. 

So its a quid pro quo. You give us funds, we write off huge loans.

One more humbug by Indian PM Modi:

http://www.jantakareporter.com/hindi/44300/44300


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sushashan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Parul said:


> These Morons can't point out anything against his 2+ year(s) governance. Hence, come up with these stupid issues which has no relevance to India's National Politics #FacePalm



Could you please Translate your signature 

And also please translate -- Budet i na nashey ulitse prazdnik. -- Google does not help


----------



## ranjeet

Azadi boy wants azadi from tough questions. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727110477118115840

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ranjeet said:


> Azadi boy wants azadi from tough questions.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727110477118115840



DId you read that Congress News about their strategist Prashnt Kishor and Rahul Gandhi 

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rahu...uggests-prashant-kishors-presentation-1401740

@ranjeet 

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ngress-president-chief-prashant-kishor-up-cm/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Rain Man said:


> Ex-defence minister A K Antony's wife Elizabeth Antony has allegedly sold *8 paintings* to the Airports Authority of India for more than Rs 1 crore each. Though she herself chose to keep mum on the price tag, sources said that the* AAI paid a mind-boggling sum of Rs. 28 crore* for the paintings, putting her in the league of artists such as Tyeb Mehta whose 'Celebration' became the first modern Indian artwork to fetch Rs 1.5 crore in an auction at Christie's in 2002. Ironically, little is known about Mrs. Antony's artistic talent.
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/defence-minister-wife-elizabeth-antony-paintings-for-rs.-28-crore/1/201258.html



Chidambaram was considered least corrupt in congress( *As per congress Standard*) who accumulated more than 40,000 CR of wealth and you are posting the packet money of Sonia's Grand children's 28 CR as corruption . What happened to you man?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Rahul Gandhi for Congress then Amit Shah for BJP as CM UP...............

C'mon!!!


----------



## DesiGuy1403

arp2041 said:


> Rahul Gandhi for Congress then Amit Shah for BJP as CM UP...............
> 
> C'mon!!!



Doubt RG or his sister for UP would work.
For one they are outsiders. Secondly their Hindutva credentials took a big hit and poor Bramhims are more or less have been the recipients of their secular hatred.

The problem for Congress is that it must gather enough support from muslims + Bramhins + Dalits. That is some math there.


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

.......चंदू मैंने सपना देखा..


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727385193682722817

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/mot...talized-no-arrests-for-barbaric-crime-1402092

Since this is done in Sickular state by Sickulars, no presstitute will debate this.
Kejriwal will not rush to Kerala
Pappu will not rush to Kerala
No one will offer job to the family of this unfortunate Dalit lady.

The fake Seculars of India will not comment on this. No award wapasi or debate in parliament.

Long live the fake secularism in India where any crimes committed by a particular community is never ever ever ever debated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Je kya ho raha hai? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727431804886601728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727432664140140544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727433059881107456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Stephen Cohen said:


> Could you please Translate your signature
> 
> And also please translate -- Budet i na nashey ulitse prazdnik. -- Google does not help



Signature: I used to wonder how people get radicalized on/via Internet. Now I know...

Profile Status: The sun will shine on our street too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Parul said:


> Signature: I used to wonder how people get radicalized on/via Internet. Now I know...
> 
> Profile Status: The sun will shine on our street too.



Just curious; How long does it take to learn Russian 

Is it very different from English


----------



## Parul

Stephen Cohen said:


> Just curious; How long does it take to learn Russian
> 
> Is it very different from English



 It indeed is. To converse in Russian fluently, you'll need to devote 1-2 year(s). You are going to have "shot circuit" in your brain while learning it.


----------



## Parul

RSS the 1# Terrorist Organization of World Spreading Terrorism in UK:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...now-why-delhi-cm-came-under-fire_1881617.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Parul said:


> It indeed is. To converse in Russian fluently, you'll need to devote 1-2 year(s). You are going to have "shot circuit" in your brain while learning it.



I am thinking of learning that language, also do you know any good Russian language centres in New Delhi ?

India needs more leaders like Arvind Kejriwal. Leaders like Arvind Kejriwal fight for the common man & for the issues which matter to the common folk of Delhi. Issues which, if given the proper attention, have the power to transform the entire Delhi into the best city in not only India but in the world.


While other ignorant Chief Ministers are fighting for futile issues like water, electricity, good governance, waste management etc. Arvind Kejriwal ji a.k.a yugpurush ji is focusing on things that matter to the people, like what suit does the Prime Minister wear and does it comply with the latest fashion norms? Is he eating Thepla or Khaman Dhokla for Breakfast? How good is his maths? Can he calculate what 2000 + 2 =? Does he personally command a legion of loyal Twitter trolls whom he unleashes upon his enemies? All very important questions that need answers. Naturally, anyone would assume that the citizenry of Delhi would support their CM in this crusade for truth. However, just to be sure team TFI sent a reporter to the national capital to enquire just how much do the common and uncommon people of Delhi support their Chief Minister in this struggle for Truth and Justice.


Such is the charisma of Arvind Kejriwal that one respondent named Paani walla Sharma commented that how Delhi’s Chief Minister is fighting for the real issues which matter to the people & is not wasting time on inconsequential issues like water conservation & good governance. The interview had to be cut short as Paani walla Singh had to catch the last water tanker visiting his colony. Another respondent, hailing from West Delhi, named Bullet Singh commended the Chief Minister’s efforts to find more about the Prime Minister’s personal life & praised the CM for being a true Delhi Walla by poking his nose in other people’s personal affairs and not minding his own business.


Not only the common people of Delhi are supporting Arvind Kejriwal ji a.k.a yugpurush ji, but Delhi CM has also received support from eminent intellectuals, who are known for their non-biased approach to any issue, and the Lutyens Media, who are known for their honesty, integrity and fact-based approach to any issue. One professor from LKU (Leftist ki University) named “Leftist Hu mein”, who is a known women rights activist, commended the CM’s efforts in enquiring about PM’s relationship with his wife & how it will help in the empowerment of women in India. He further added that other leaders should take a note of CM’s efforts and start similar campaigns to empower women in India. Prof “Leftist hu Mein” also said that while the PM is wasting his time on useless initiatives like #SelfiewithDaughter, Arvind Kejriwal is fighting the real battle which will result in the empowerment of women throughout the country. When our reporter tried to enquire who how poking into the personal matters of PM will result in the empowerment of women, Prof “Leftist hu Mein” immediately reacted by calling us a male chauvinist, bourgeois scum who should be crushed in order for the proletariat women to rise up & end the male oppression. Prof “leftist hum Mein” then ended the interview & asked his wife to go make him a sandwich.


Our reporter also interviewed a well-known journalist from the prestigious news portal “Kejriwal ka Reporter”.The Journalist named “Krantikari Bahuat Krantikari” emphasised how the CM’s efforts to uncover whether Prime Minister Modi eats Thepla or Kama Dhokla for breakfast is the most revolutionary thing in Indian politics since the Congress Party was founded way back in 1885. The journalist further added that only Kejriwal can solve all of Delhi & eventually India’s problems and save India from the developme..err..communal agenda of the BJP.


Needless to say, with the combine inspirational charisma of Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal ji and the raw sexual appeal of Deputy Chief Minister Manish Sisodia ji, Delhi is headed towards a bright and a prosperous future

http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/india-needs-arvind-kejriwal/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> I am thinking of learning that language, also do you know any good Russian language centres in New Delhi ?



Yes. Click Here


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

noksss said:


>



In First Pic - AK-49 grabbed Corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Parul said:


> Yes. Click Here



JNU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/drunk-bhagwant-mann-forced-to-leave-bhog/


*“I found Mann was smelling foul and told him to leave the stage*. We are struggling with the case of disrespect to the Guru Granth Sahib and how can a man come drunk on the stage where Guru Granth Sahib Parkash had been done. I feel Mann should not be allowed to share any panthic stage in future and he should apologise to the whole of Punjab for this shameful act,” said Jagtar Singh. - See more at:


He added, “*Had I announced this from the stage, the crowd would have attacked him and the whole atmosphere would have become tense. So, I told him to leave at once and he, too, did not argue with us.*” 


*Even when Mann was walking on road, a few Sikh supporters trailed him and took him to task for coming drunk to the bhog ceremony. *

@Parul @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

This one is funny!!! 

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...now-why-delhi-cm-came-under-fire_1881617.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Echo_419 said:


> JNU



lol


----------



## noksss

Rain Man said:


> This one is funny!!!
> 
> http://zeenews.india.com/news/india/twitterati-blast-arvind-kejriwal-for-mocking-pm-narendra-modi-know-why-delhi-cm-came-under-fire_1881617.html



Even his wife is concerned about his obsession with Modi 

*Kejriwal's Wife :* When is Modi's Birthday
*Kejriwal :* September 17, 1950
*Kejriwal's Wife : *Started Beating Him
*Kejriwal : *why are you beating me?
*Kejriwal's Wife : *Yesterday was my Birthday

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

noksss said:


> Even his wife is concerned about his obsession with Modi
> 
> *Kejriwal's Wife :* When is Modi's Birthday
> *Kejriwal :* September 17, 1950
> *Kejriwal's Wife : *Started Beating Him
> *Kejriwal : *why are you beating me?
> *Kejriwal's Wife : *Yesterday was my Birthday




There was another joke where in kejru was demanding stool samples of Modi stating nation wants to know what Modi ate for dinner..

The sad fact is, Kejru might turn all these jokes into reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> JNU



I thought you can be Kanahiya of BJP after learning Russian from JNU.  Here's another link : DU



Robinhood Pandey said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/drunk-bhagwant-mann-forced-to-leave-bhog/
> 
> 
> *“I found Mann was smelling foul and told him to leave the stage*. We are struggling with the case of disrespect to the Guru Granth Sahib and how can a man come drunk on the stage where Guru Granth Sahib Parkash had been done. I feel Mann should not be allowed to share any panthic stage in future and he should apologise to the whole of Punjab for this shameful act,” said Jagtar Singh. - See more at:
> 
> 
> He added, “*Had I announced this from the stage, the crowd would have attacked him and the whole atmosphere would have become tense. So, I told him to leave at once and he, too, did not argue with us.*”
> 
> 
> *Even when Mann was walking on road, a few Sikh supporters trailed him and took him to task for coming drunk to the bhog ceremony. *
> 
> @Parul @ranjeet



This is old news & he denied doing such thing. I won't be surprised; if he actually did it Or, this can be Politically motivated. 

Had he done such thing, he should have been turned Black & Blue at that very moment Or, taken to Police Station & got the Alcohol Test done...


----------



## TejasMk3

*Tamil Nadu election: Bishops council decides to back DMK alliance*



> In a statement given to media on Tuesday, Tamil Nadu Bishops' Council president and Madurai archbishop Anthony Pappusamy mentioned that the council had decided to back DMK and Congress after it "realised that it is the need of the hour to safeguard secular and democratic values."
> 
> It said, "The stand is not taken because the council feels that these parties are clean but they are lesser evil."



Here what you must do to be "secular, democratic":
*'DMK agreed to fulfil demands of CSI church'*


> demands include an assembly resolution to bring dalit Christians under the Scheduled Caste category, a government order to include converted Christians from MBC communities in their caste, government pay for teachers working in minority institutions appointed after 1990 (a demand earlier agreed by the DMK), at least 10% seats for Christian minorities to contest in elections, revocation of the property tax levied on minority institutions, protection from harassment by communal forces, and an immediate ban on liquor.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Parul said:


> This is old news & he denied doing such thing. I won't be surprised; if he actually did it Or, this can be Politically motivated.
> 
> Had he done such thing, he should have been turned Black & Blue at that very moment Or, taken to Police Station & got the Alcohol Test done...



There is an actual video of this whole incident.
this happened around 7 months back and there was definitely a video on twitter.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

After Bhindow seat ki azadi

Daru ki azadi







@jamahir when are joining him in this Progressive demand ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jamahir

i am in this thread because you tagged me so i will reply... don't tag me here further.



Robinhood Pandey said:


> After Bhindow seat ki azadi



oh stop propagating that lie whose only claimant is that software coolie from tcs.

the tcs fool is a nationalist psycho no doubt and he was trying to strangulate kanhaiya or at least wanted to intimidate.



Robinhood Pandey said:


> Daru ki azadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jamahir when are joining him in this Progressive demand ?



in this case kanhaiya is wrong and it seems out of place for him to propagate liquor which anyone living in indian urban areas can attest is harmful to self and society... i want to kick the faces of the teenage boys who are anyway aggressive nowadays and become more so when having shot of alcohol... i especially want to slap these faker and arrogant gym-thin females with stupid over-done make-up and heels who totter into and out of pubs.

back to the story, nitish kumar has been diplomatic in public about this :

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...is-liquor-ban-remark/articleshow/52082140.cms



Robinhood Pandey said:


>



i have something to say of this but that will be in another place and not this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

TamilMani said:


> If he is part of ABVP why the hell is he doing hunger strike ? make a bee line for HRD ministry. It is a BJP govt after all.






> _On the 6th day of the strike, the protesting teachers also condemned the ban on sales and distribution of a book by Delhi University authored by noted historian Bipan Chandra as it referred to Bhagat Singh as a revolutionary terrorist._



http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/teachers-join-jnu-hunger-strike-abvp-student-leader-in-aiims-1402406



Robinhood Pandey said:


> After Bhindow seat ki azadi
> 
> Daru ki azadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jamahir when are joining him in this Progressive demand ?



He's consider Modern Age Bhagat Singh by Pesudo Seculars, Intellectuals, Presstitudes. He says Lalu Ji fights "_Social Justice_". 

Further, 21st Century Bhagat Singh says - He's not Authorized to speak on "_AgustaWestland Scam_". 

One should spit on faces of those People who disgrace Bhagat Singh by comparing this Hypocrite with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 303612



Goi gaal nahi.

We will see Ache din in Punjab under U-turn master.
Delhi is already enjoying it.

Naya maal hamesha acha lagta hain, pehle kuch dino ke liye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

jamahir said:


> oh stop propagating that lie whose only claimant is that software coolie from tcs.
> 
> the tcs fool is a nationalist psycho no doubt and he was trying to strangulate kanhaiya or at least wanted to intimidate.


I am taking about the Yatra.com parody and being a techie does not make him less credible.


jamahir said:


> i want to kick the faces of the teenage boys who are anyway aggressive nowadays and become more so when having shot of alcohol... i especially want to slap these faker and arrogant gym-thin females with stupid over-done make-up and heels who totter into and out of pubs.


How is this bullshit related to the topic ?
or just an usual tactic to divert from the core issue..




jamahir said:


> in this case kanhaiya is wrong and it seems out of place for him to propagate liquor which anyone living in indian urban areas can attest is harmful to self and society..


Mordern day Bhagat singh with such a tuchh soch ?

aise layega revolution ye dedh futiya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

jamahir said:


> i am in this thread because you tagged me so i will reply... don't tag me here further.
> 
> 
> 
> oh stop propagating that lie whose only claimant is that software coolie from tcs.
> 
> the tcs fool is a nationalist psycho no doubt and he was trying to strangulate kanhaiya or at least wanted to intimidate.



And you were there were you?  Let me guess, the joint commissioner of police is a saffroni too?

A man identified as Manas Jyoti Deka has been detained in connection with the incident, police said, adding no FIR has been so far registered.

"A person has been detained for allegedly attacking Kanahiya onboard a Pune-bound flight. The matter is being probed further," a senior police official said.

Denying his claims,* Joint Commissioner of Police, Deven Bharti said, "Kanhaiya Kumar has not lodged any complaint despite request from Senior Inspector.Whatever has been alleged by his friend, in our inquiry we've found it not to be true."
*


----------



## mehboobkz

*Activists question more anomalies in ‘leaked’ PM Modi’s MA certificate by Gujarat University*


*http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...modis-ma-certificate-gujarat-university/44484*


*On Wednesday, a leading newspaper, carried a ‘duplicate copy’ of what it said was the Prime Minister’s Masters degree certificate.


The paper, Times of India, also reported that the PMO was unhappy over the CIC M Sridhar Acharyulu’s decision to order the Gujarat and Delhi Universities to make degrees of Modi available to Delhi chief minister, Arvind Kejriwal.







However, just like Modi’s enrollment document earlier leaked by Gujarat University, his reported Masters degree too has come under scanner for anomalies.

Ahmedabad-based RTI activist, Roshan Shah, said that the new purported certificate had thickened the plot.

He said, ” It is a duplicate certificate. RTI means you should be given copy of the original. It says verified which means GU has copy of his certificate. Modi’s major is “ENTIRE POLITICAL SCIENCE” – probably the only university in the world to use word ENTIRE before a major. His father’s name is DAMODERDAS and not DAMODARDAS. This is 4th incarnation of Modi after original one, one with date of birth, one who went concurrently in 1967 to Himalayas while doing pre-science at M N College and this one with different middle name.

“Also the certificate has date of 01.04.2016 – April Fool’s date. The question is that the CIC did not order any copy of certificate before 01.04.2016 and University in the past refused RTI Activists to give them copy of his certificates. So who requested a duplicate certificate from Gujarat University and who approved it? The plot has thickened now.”

The Gujarat University last week had also allegedly leaked Modi’s enrollment document, which had shown the prime minister’s date of birth wrong showing him a year older than his official age.


Activists have also pointed out how the VC, whose signature appears on Modi’s certificate was once arrested along with his son for forgery and other corruption charges.

According to a PTI report in November 2003, both Shashtri and his son arrested on alleged charges of corruption, forgery and cheating, police said on Sunday.

“Gujarat University’s former vice chancellor K S Shastri and his son Pragnesh Shastri were arrested around midnight following complaints that he used to charge fees excess than that prescribed by the state government and the University Grants Commission, from students studying in the Somlalit Institute of Management Studies (SLIMS),” Deputy Commissioner of Police (zone 1) Ajay Tomar had told PTI.

“The former vice chancellor has been booked under sections of forgery, cheating and Prevention of Corruption Act and further investigation is being conducted,” the DCP was quoted as saying.

The arrest of Shastri was significant after the incumbent vice chancellor A U Patel blew the whistle on a major marksheet printing scam involving the long serving registrar M P Jadia and controller of exams Satish Bhatt last month.

The other signatory on Modi’s MA degree, Minesh Shah, too was booked for fraud in 2012.

In 2012, as reported by Indian Express, the complainant Pradeep Prajapati, a suspended professor of the university, had alleged that Gujarat University Vice-Chancellor Dr Parimal Trivedi in connivance with university’s in-charge registrar Minesh Shah and development officer Vaishali Padhiyar siphoned off crores of rupees of the varsity.

Trivedi and three others were later booked under various sections of Indian Penal Code (IPC) including 409 (breach of trust by public servant), 420 (cheating), 465 (forgery) among others.

One RTI activist told jantakareporter.com that the administration was desperately trying to cover up, which was causing more damage to prime minister’s reputation.

He pointed out that the Wikipedia Gujarat University page did not list Modi as alumni up until February 2015.
*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727937101379985410*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727944724296818688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727947993375072256


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> *Activists question more anomalies in ‘leaked’ PM Modi’s MA certificate by Gujarat University*
> 
> 
> *http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...modis-ma-certificate-gujarat-university/44484*
> 
> 
> *On Wednesday, a leading newspaper, carried a ‘duplicate copy’ of what it said was the Prime Minister’s Masters degree certificate.*
> 
> 
> *The paper, Times of India, also reported that the PMO was unhappy over the CIC M Sridhar Acharyulu’s decision to order the Gujarat and Delhi Universities to make degrees of Modi available to Delhi chief minister, Arvind Kejriwal.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *However, just like Modi’s enrollment document earlier leaked by Gujarat University, his reported Masters degree too has come under scanner for anomalies.*
> 
> *Ahmedabad-based RTI activist, Roshan Shah, said that the new purported certificate had thickened the plot.*
> 
> *He said, ” It is a duplicate certificate. RTI means you should be given copy of the original. It says verified which means GU has copy of his certificate. Modi’s major is “ENTIRE POLITICAL SCIENCE” – probably the only university in the world to use word ENTIRE before a major. His father’s name is DAMODERDAS and not DAMODARDAS. This is 4th incarnation of Modi after original one, one with date of birth, one who went concurrently in 1967 to Himalayas while doing pre-science at M N College and this one with different middle name.*
> 
> *“Also the certificate has date of 01.04.2016 – April Fool’s date. The question is that the CIC did not order any copy of certificate before 01.04.2016 and University in the past refused RTI Activists to give them copy of his certificates. So who requested a duplicate certificate from Gujarat University and who approved it? The plot has thickened now.”*
> 
> *The Gujarat University last week had also allegedly leaked Modi’s enrollment document, which had shown the prime minister’s date of birth wrong showing him a year older than his official age.*
> 
> 
> *Activists have also pointed out how the VC, whose signature appears on Modi’s certificate was once arrested along with his son for forgery and other corruption charges.*
> 
> *According to a PTI report in November 2003, both Shashtri and his son arrested on alleged charges of corruption, forgery and cheating, police said on Sunday.*
> 
> *“Gujarat University’s former vice chancellor K S Shastri and his son Pragnesh Shastri were arrested around midnight following complaints that he used to charge fees excess than that prescribed by the state government and the University Grants Commission, from students studying in the Somlalit Institute of Management Studies (SLIMS),” Deputy Commissioner of Police (zone 1) Ajay Tomar had told PTI.*
> 
> *“The former vice chancellor has been booked under sections of forgery, cheating and Prevention of Corruption Act and further investigation is being conducted,” the DCP was quoted as saying.*
> 
> *The arrest of Shastri was significant after the incumbent vice chancellor A U Patel blew the whistle on a major marksheet printing scam involving the long serving registrar M P Jadia and controller of exams Satish Bhatt last month.*
> 
> *The other signatory on Modi’s MA degree, Minesh Shah, too was booked for fraud in 2012.*
> 
> *In 2012, as reported by Indian Express, the complainant Pradeep Prajapati, a suspended professor of the university, had alleged that Gujarat University Vice-Chancellor Dr Parimal Trivedi in connivance with university’s in-charge registrar Minesh Shah and development officer Vaishali Padhiyar siphoned off crores of rupees of the varsity.*
> 
> *Trivedi and three others were later booked under various sections of Indian Penal Code (IPC) including 409 (breach of trust by public servant), 420 (cheating), 465 (forgery) among others.*
> 
> *One RTI activist told jantakareporter.com that the administration was desperately trying to cover up, which was causing more damage to prime minister’s reputation.*
> 
> *He pointed out that the Wikipedia Gujarat University page did not list Modi as alumni up until February 2015.*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727937101379985410*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727944724296818688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727947993375072256

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mehboobkz

*Adani Group got land at cheapest rates in Modi's Gujarat*

*http://www.business-standard.com/ar...arat-114042501228_1.html#.VyodpvKNSRe.twitter *


*The rates at which the Gautam Adani-promoted AdaniGroup bagged land from the Narendra Modi-led Gujaratgovernment for its port and special economic zone (SEZ) project — between Re 1 and Rs 32 per square metre — were much lower than other companies that set up units in the state.*


----------



## Sky lord

mehboobkz said:


> *Adani Group got land at cheapest rates in Modi's Gujarat*
> 
> *http://www.business-standard.com/ar...arat-114042501228_1.html#.VyodpvKNSRe.twitter *
> 
> 
> *The rates at which the Gautam Adani-promoted AdaniGroup bagged land from the Narendra Modi-led Gujaratgovernment for its port and special economic zone (SEZ) project — between Re 1 and Rs 32 per square metre — were much lower than other companies that set up units in the state.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 303647


Dude , this is OUR government , we elected them and we will decide again in 3 years time whether to keep them or not.

Why are you interfering? What are you afraid off?

The very fact that a sworn enemy country hates the present Indian government must mean it is doing things right. 

Pakistani approval of an Indian politician will be seen as a negative by most of the electorate! 

You would be better off spending your energies trying to reform the less than ideal governance in your own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Sky lord said:


> The very fact that a sworn enemy country hates the present Indian government must mean it is doing things right.



That very fact that sworn enemy countries hate us makes the sickulars of India hate this govt.

The reason for this incredible observation would reveal a lot of interesting facts


----------



## mehboobkz

BJP wants to frame Congress:

Michel: BJP contacted me, asked me to denounce Gandhis.


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 303649



Yeah, we have all seen how "co-operative" Congees were since BJP took over.
If not this, they would have found some sickular issue and stalled, just like how they have done before...

Preach to some one else....


----------



## cloud_9

Samudra Manthan said:


>


He tore them a big one!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

No one can beat stupidity of AAP Supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

*CJI Justic Thakur takes a dig at PM Modi, says we work during long summer vacation, not just go to Manali*

*http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/justice-ts-thakur/43722*

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...iwal-asks-du/2852c01218c52d6f585717c3f6138c38





The tenacious Arvind Kejriwal writes to the Delhi University vice chancellor seeking documents related to PM Modi's educational qualifications and asking that *the documents be available online*.


*In a letter to VC Yogesh Tyagi, Kejriwal said the people of the country should have access to how educated their Prime Minister is. Moreover, he says, if there are allegations about the PMs BA degree, its a serious matter wherein the truth should be revealed at the earliest.*


This comes days after the Central Information Commission (CIC) directed the Delhi University to provide information on an "RTI application' by Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal seeking details of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's educational qualifications.

However, Kejriwal's aides said they were turned away by the university's chief public information officer Wednesday, who allegedly said no such order had been received. 

Three AAP leaders '"Ashutosh, Ashish Khetan and Raghav Chadha '" along with a lawyer representing Kejriwal approached CPIO Meenakshi Sahay, seeking details of the PM's graduation degree. 

These kind of issues are non existent in Japan, Canada US and EU.

Why is the deceptive Modi hoodwinking a nation?


----------



## mehboobkz

*मोदी सरकार ने बनाया था अगस्ता स्कैम में कांग्रेस को फंसाने का दबावः क्रिश्चियन मिशेल*

*http://www.jantakareporter.com/hindi/agusta-middleman-says-was-pressurised-to-name-gandhis/44634*


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/fre...vind-kejriwal-know-about-pm-modi-degree-0516/


----------



## mehboobkz

*Activists question more anomalies in ‘leaked’ PM Modi’s MA certificate by Gujarat University*

*http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...modis-ma-certificate-gujarat-university/44484*


----------



## IndoCarib

*Why is Kangana Ranaut being compared with Arvind Kejriwal?*

http://www.india.com/showbiz/why-is-kangana-ranaut-being-compared-with-arvind-kejriwal-1161166/

slutbag drama queens

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

mehboobkz said:


> *CJI Justic Thakur takes a dig at PM Modi, says we work during long summer vacation, not just go to Manali*
> 
> *http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/justice-ts-thakur/43722*
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...iwal-asks-du/2852c01218c52d6f585717c3f6138c38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tenacious Arvind Kejriwal writes to the Delhi University vice chancellor seeking documents related to PM Modi's educational qualifications and asking that *the documents be available online*.
> 
> 
> *In a letter to VC Yogesh Tyagi, Kejriwal said the people of the country should have access to how educated their Prime Minister is. Moreover, he says, if there are allegations about the PMs BA degree, its a serious matter wherein the truth should be revealed at the earliest.*
> 
> 
> This comes days after the Central Information Commission (CIC) directed the Delhi University to provide information on an "RTI application' by Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal seeking details of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's educational qualifications.
> 
> However, Kejriwal's aides said they were turned away by the university's chief public information officer Wednesday, who allegedly said no such order had been received.
> 
> Three AAP leaders '"Ashutosh, Ashish Khetan and Raghav Chadha '" along with a lawyer representing Kejriwal approached CPIO Meenakshi Sahay, seeking details of the PM's graduation degree.
> 
> These kind of issues are non existent in Japan, Canada US and EU.
> 
> Why is the deceptive Modi hoodwinking a nation?



Salaa Delhi Mein aur koi issue hi nahi rahegaya ki Delhi ke CM apna saara dhyaan PM ki degree pe laga rahe hai


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728232365663780864


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728232365663780864


 

Get facts right before tweeting. Mallya was not a BJP MP. He was elected to the RS in 2002 as an *independent member* from Karnataka with the support of the Congress and JDS. In 2010, he was re-elected for a second term, this time with the backing of the BJP and the JDS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 303753


 
Again, he was an independent candidate backed first time by Congress, second time by BJP. His got loans during UPA regime and he became a wilful defaulter during UPA regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728241985664880640


----------



## Parul

Troll Level - Chai Wala

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mehboobkz

*Tables turn on BJP in AgustaWestland scam: What went wrong in RS*

*http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...wrong-in-rs/story-k5tMBBdRtxsPzHslY6cv5O.html*


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> *Tables turn on BJP in AgustaWestland scam: What went wrong in RS*
> 
> *http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...wrong-in-rs/story-k5tMBBdRtxsPzHslY6cv5O.html*



*"Shobhana Bhartia* (born 1957) is the Chairperson and Editorial Director of the Hindustan Times Group, one of India's newspaper and media houses, which she inherited from her father. Closely associated with the Congress party, Shobhana served as a nominated member of the Rajya Sabha, the upper chamber of the Indian parliament from 2006 to 2012".

Shobhna Bhartia, owner and Editorial Director of Hindustan Times is a Congress MP from Rajya Sabha, and this article is one of HT's many shameless spin-offs to save their holy dynasty.



mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728232365663780864



*This Manav guy has joined Twitter in February 2013 and posted 96.4k twits so far...that is

30442 twits a year

2536 twits a month

591 twits a week

84 twits a day

That too by assuming that he did it relentlessly for 365 days a year and for the last 3 years & 2 months....no weekends, no holidays, no vacations, no breaks, no nothing!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Rain Man said:


> *This Manav guy has joined Twitter in February 2013 and posted 96.4k twits so far...that is
> 
> 30442 twits a year
> 
> 2536 twits a month
> 
> 591 twits a week
> 
> 84 twits a day
> 
> That too by assuming that he did it relentlessly for 365 days a year and for the last 3 years & 2 months....no weekends, no holidays, no vacations, no breaks, no nothing!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Rain Man said:


> *"Shobhana Bhartia* (born 1957) is the Chairperson and Editorial Director of the Hindustan Times Group, one of India's newspaper and media houses, which she inherited from her father. Closely associated with the Congress party, Shobhana served as a nominated member of the Rajya Sabha, the upper chamber of the Indian parliament from 2006 to 2012".
> 
> Shobhna Bhartia, owner and Editorial Director of Hindustan Times is a Congress MP from Rajya Sabha, and this article is one of HT's many shameless spin-offs to save their holy dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> *This Manav guy has joined Twitter in February 2013 and posted 96.4k twits so far...that is
> 
> 30442 twits a year
> 
> 2536 twits a month
> 
> 591 twits a week
> 
> 84 twits a day
> 
> That too by assuming that he did it relentlessly for 365 days a year and for the last 3 years & 2 months....no weekends, no holidays, no vacations, no breaks, no nothing!!*



E-NREGA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Robinhood Pandey said:


>



Who feeds him, and some other people like him? I see no dearth of twits in this country!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Perform or Perish

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/a...e-chidambaram-mitrokhin-archives-2766778.html

The common factor in all of these: financial corruption apart, *a reckless disregard for national security by three former prime ministers belonging to the same bloodline*. Innumerable reports and books have repeatedly exposed how foreign agents of various hues had acquired powerful clout in the successive governments run by said bloodline. *All for the family, of course.*

*Government of usurpers” is a devastatingly accurate definition, most recently, of the two-term UPA government.* What else does one call a government whose prime minister reports to an ordinary Member of Parliament who in turn seeks inputs from an extra-Constitutional body styled as the National Advisory Council?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

mehboobkz said:


> *Tables turn on BJP in AgustaWestland scam: What went wrong in RS*
> 
> *http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...wrong-in-rs/story-k5tMBBdRtxsPzHslY6cv5O.html*



*MASSIVE EXPOSE: Rahul Gandhi Allegedly GANG-RAPED a Woman in 2006*

**

*http://jagrukbharat.com/2595/massive-expose-rahul-gandhi-allegedly-gang-raped-a-woman-in-2006/*

*Kishore Samrite, a former Samajwadi Party MLA from Madhya Pradesh, had in a petition filed before the Lucknow bench of the Allahabad High Court, alleged that Sukanya Singh, 24, and her parents had been “untraceable” since January 2007, barely two weeks after Rahul Gandhi and his five “foreigner friends” had allegedly sexually assaulted Sukanya.*

* *




mehboobkz said:


> *Activists question more anomalies in ‘leaked’ PM Modi’s MA certificate by Gujarat University*
> 
> *http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...modis-ma-certificate-gujarat-university/44484*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


>



Kejru is playing his instrument sir....so what if it was in public

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/a...e-chidambaram-mitrokhin-archives-2766778.html
> 
> The common factor in all of these: financial corruption apart, *a reckless disregard for national security by three former prime ministers belonging to the same bloodline*. Innumerable reports and books have repeatedly exposed how foreign agents of various hues had acquired powerful clout in the successive governments run by said bloodline. *All for the family, of course.*
> 
> *Government of usurpers” is a devastatingly accurate definition, most recently, of the two-term UPA government.* What else does one call a government whose prime minister reports to an ordinary Member of Parliament who in turn seeks inputs from an extra-Constitutional body styled as the National Advisory Council?


_*that a Home Minister would deliberately underplay the role of terrorism from Pakistan in l’affaire Ishrat, with the sole purpose of damaging *__Narendra Modi__*. As much as I have a healthy respect for the Congress’ ethics, this was beyond belief. Corruption I understand, but outright treason?...* _

_*Neither did things improve after Chidambaram replaced Patil as the home minister, as the Ishrat Jahan revelations demonstrate. If anything, it shows the opposite. Equally, the recurring *deaths* of Indian scientists involved in national security projects, and the existence of a Pakistani mole (in our Intelligence apparatus) codenamed “Honey Bee” among others show the horrifying extent to which national security was compromised*_



F@cking B@stards this congress party

Pakistan army was boasting to David Hadley about the information they are getting about the Indian Army. Infact their whole 26/11 operation was designed based on the short-coming of the IA doctrine and the guy who passes the info is termed as Honey Bee he has sent the training modules of IA

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...-isi-helped-attackers-the-siege/1/322297.html

When you have a party who will sell the whole country for some $$ and when you have a HM Chiddu who deleted the Laskhar reference to target Modi then ISI or any other agency will have no difficulty infiltrating the Indian security apparatus the Mess created by congress in all the institution of india would require at least 2 decades to clean up

@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA I guess this guy honey bee is arrested sometime before right?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mehboobkz

Twitter is trending #12thPassModi


----------



## Roybot

Rain Man said:


> *"Shobhana Bhartia* (born 1957) is the Chairperson and Editorial Director of the Hindustan Times Group, one of India's newspaper and media houses, which she inherited from her father. Closely associated with the Congress party, Shobhana served as a nominated member of the Rajya Sabha, the upper chamber of the Indian parliament from 2006 to 2012".
> 
> Shobhna Bhartia, owner and Editorial Director of Hindustan Times is a Congress MP from Rajya Sabha, and this article is one of HT's many shameless spin-offs to save their holy dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> *This Manav guy has joined Twitter in February 2013 and posted 96.4k twits so far...that is
> 
> 30442 twits a year
> 
> 2536 twits a month
> 
> 591 twits a week
> 
> 84 twits a day
> 
> That too by assuming that he did it relentlessly for 365 days a year and for the last 3 years & 2 months....no weekends, no holidays, no vacations, no breaks, no nothing!!*



He runs few different ids on PDF as well, @mehboobkz k@Rangila @ashok321 are a few that I have noticed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...overnment-claims-nia/articleshow/52137853.cms

_The agency will file a chargesheet on Saturday against 10 members of D-Company who were assigned to "create unrest" and target RSS leaders and churches, a plan hatched soon after Narendra Modi-led BJP came to the power in 2014, sources said.

As part of the "larger conspiracy", D-Company sharpshooters killed two right-wing leaders — Shirish Bangali and Pragnesh Mistry —in Bharuch (Gujarat) on November 2, 2015. The shooters were arrested and they claimed that the RSS leaders were killed to avenge the hanging of 1993 Mumbai serial blasts accused Yakub Memon.

However, during probe, the NIA found that D-Company members — Pakistan-based Javed Chikna and South Africa-based Zahid Miyan alias 'Jao' — *not only masterminded the killing of Hindu leaders but had also planned attacks on religious leaders and churches so that there was "largescale communal tension in the country". They had even prepared a list of BJP-RSS members to be targeted.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

From Twitter:


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728488340387848192


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

@mehboobkz The tweets you are inserting seem more like advertising a particular handle and nothing more. Please refrain from that.


----------



## mehboobkz

indiatester said:


> @mehboobkz The tweets you are inserting seem more like advertising a particular handle and nothing more. Please refrain from that.



The Tweets contents therein are related to Modi and his misdeeds.
Its time to save India by exposing Modi:

Everyday I see TOI, Indian Express here from you people. Does it mean you are advertising particular news agency?

Kill the message, not the messenger as the adage goes. 

If you do not have enough to handle, you have an option to remain inactive or silent.


----------



## Nimitam

Sky lord said:


> _The agency will file a chargesheet on Saturday against 10 members of D-Company who were assigned to "create unrest" and target RSS leaders and churches, a plan hatched soon after Narendra Modi-led BJP came to the power in 2014, sources said.
> 
> As part of the "larger conspiracy", D-Company sharpshooters killed two right-wing leaders — Shirish Bangali and Pragnesh Mistry —in Bharuch (Gujarat) on November 2, 2015. The shooters were arrested and they claimed that the RSS leaders were killed to avenge the hanging of 1993 Mumbai serial blasts accused Yakub Memon.
> 
> However, during probe, the NIA found that D-Company members — Pakistan-based Javed Chikna and South Africa-based Zahid Miyan alias 'Jao' — *not only masterminded the killing of Hindu leaders but had also planned attacks on religious leaders and churches so that there was "largescale communal tension in the country". They had even prepared a list of BJP-RSS members to be targeted.*_



Sounds like a Self Fulfilling Prophecy.

With the church crying wolf wolf every-time it saw a sheep, it has attracted the real wolves. Karma is a bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Sonia rule
2G scam
Coal Scam
Augusta Scam
CommonWealthScam
TelecomScam

Modi rule:
Modi Suit
Modi Shawl
Modi degree
Modi wife
Modi Mother
#AchcheDin
#Change


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## CorporateAffairs

Congress scumbags crying on Modis 100cr travelling charges.
But cannot talk about the 2lakh Cr Sonia looted!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## CorporateAffairs

Echo_419 said:


> Salaa Delhi Mein aur koi issue hi nahi rahegaya ki Delhi ke CM apna saara dhyaan PM ki degree pe laga rahe hai


Ignore congress cumbags. He was talking about ABV earlier.


----------



## mehboobkz

2lakh Cr Sonia looted!

VS

Modi looting 3 Lakh crores.

Once it is proven that Sonia has looted 2 lakh crores, I will furnish the proof against Modi.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> 2lakh Cr Sonia looted!
> 
> VS
> 
> Modi looting 3 Lakh crores.
> 
> Once it is proven that Sonia has looted 2 lakh crores, I will furnish the proof against Modi.





Carry on...

Btw, is Ishrat a terrorist or does Sonia, Kejru, Nitishwa worship and cry for her every day??
I heard Kejru is starting Ishrat fund to support Sickulars targetting Modi


----------



## Spectre

Saw Parikrar's speech, the counter questions and his replies. He demolished Congress and laid bare the misinformation campaign being conducted by Congress and "Friends" in media.

I admit I had my doubts about Raksha Mantri but he stands vindicated. A master class performance!

@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA You guys should have heard his sly clarification on Rafale Deal. He is one tough cookie!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 303833



For better understanding make a list of FDIs he brought in and deals he signed, let's ignore the foreign relations part for now.

For an even better understanding you should also list the travelling expenses of MMS during his rule, and the results he got. Let's ignore the family trips of Pratibha Patil for now.



mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728488340387848192



Show me the degrees Rahul and Sonia have got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Rain Man said:


> For better understanding make a list of FDIs he brought in and deals he signed, let's ignore the foreign relations part for now.
> 
> For an even better understanding you should also list the travelling expenses of MMS during his rule, and the results he got. Let's ignore the family trips of Pratibha Patil for now.



Foreign Travel is not a instrument or yardstick to attract or measure the FDI. 
If it were, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and many other PMs or Presidents would be running amok overseas frequently. 

FDI influx in India is a fraud, considering that a country like Mauritius, a 3rd world island nation, is the 2nd source for India in the race after Singapore. Everyone knows how Indian Industrialists launder their money by opening shell companies and routing their money back to India in the FDI (white money) form. Mauritius is a tax haven, dependent upon Indian tax cheats like Ambani & Adani types. 

Your post was destined for newborn toddlers & infants, not for those who are well versed in current affairs and Geo-politics.
To save Modi of his own misdeeds, Bhakts are out from their coffin.
Good try, albeit a futile one.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Karan Thapar ka biriyani by swamy.

There were so many slaps, towards the end I started feeling little bit pity for Thapar...then I remembered the snake he is...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

_Show me the degrees Rahul and Sonia have got._

The issue is that of a PM, and not 1.25 billion Indians. 
CIC asked PM-PMO to show the degree, not to Rahul & ilk. 

Misguiding is an art.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> The issue is that of a PM, and not 1.25 billion Indians.
> CIC asked PM-PMO to show the degree, not to Rahul & ilk.
> 
> Misguiding is an art.



PM degrees are available online.
Certain sickular supporters don't want to believe it, it's their issue.

The degrees are published, now AAPtards and congees say they don't believe it.
Next AAPtards are demanding videos of Modi attending college.
Once provided, they will claim the videos as fake and demand a time machine to back and check if Modi was present.
If a time machine is provided and Kejru finds Modi giving exams, he will claim that modi is a Hamshakal and real Modi was somewhere else..

Lying is an art by Kejru and AAPtards....Degrees are available. Sickulars don't WANT to believe.

BIGGER REASON IS WHY????

Well, Mother Sonia is in trouble, so, her beta Kejru is trying to save her by bringing up idiotic topic.
Rumor are abound Kejru got 100 crores from Sonia for the same...Kejru Should confirm this...Not sure why he is not addressing the 100 crores he is supposed to have got from Sonia!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...ivists-jnu-students-health-deteriorates/44713

*“Where is our hyperventilating Aunty National,” ask activists as JNU students’ health deteriorates *

_PM degrees are available online_

Oh ye

CIC is sophomoric to have dictated to PM-PMO to show the degree.








On the degree row, Modi stinks till the high haven, he is as fake as 3 dollar bill.


----------



## ranjeet

mehboobkz said:


> http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...ivists-jnu-students-health-deteriorates/44713
> 
> *“Where is our hyperventilating Aunty National,” ask activists as JNU students’ health deteriorates *


I believe time has come to slaughter Kanhaiya Kumar to divert heat from the Gandhis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Wonder why people like @mehboobkz support Kejru? Check this wonderful video where our resident Drama queen was supporting terrorist Ishrat for Sickular votes.



ranjeet said:


> I believe time has come to slaughter Kanhaiya Kumar to divert heat from the Gandhis.



yaar...don't give ideas to our sickulars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

On black money, Modi government itself is a fraud foisted on India:

http://ramjethmalanimp.blogspot.my/2016/04/my-questions-to-finance-minister-of.html?spref=tw&m=1 

Very thorough and meaningful article 
Must read.


----------



## ranjeet

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Wonder why people like @mehboobkz support Kejru? Check this wonderful video where our resident Drama queen was supporting terrorist Ishrat for Sickular votes.
> 
> 
> 
> yaar...don't give ideas to our sickulars


These JNU karntikaris had food poisoning incident couple of days ago during their hunger strike. Kuch bhi ho sakta hai inke saath.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

_Wonder why people like @mehboobkz support Kejru? Check this wonderful video where our resident Drama queen was supporting terrorist Ishrat for Sickular votes._

India's Home Minister is turning into (being) a Muslim.
I welcome it, even if it is for votes:


----------



## SarthakGanguly

mehboobkz said:


> _Show me the degrees Rahul and Sonia have got._
> 
> The issue is that of a PM, and not 1.25 billion Indians.
> CIC asked PM-PMO to show the degree, not to Rahul & ilk.
> 
> Misguiding is an art.


Do you want Dharmics to hit where it hurts most?


----------



## mehboobkz

Then we have this, and many more:






I welcome Shivraj Chauhan too as a new convert.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

mehboobkz said:


> _Wonder why people like @mehboobkz support Kejru? Check this wonderful video where our resident Drama queen was supporting terrorist Ishrat for Sickular votes._
> 
> India's Home Minister is turning into (being) a Muslim.
> I welcome it, even if it is for votes:
> 
> View attachment 303850


I consider Rajnath (indeed, even BJP as a political party) as stupid if not just a shrewd politician. Every party is a hoe. Some more than the others.

However, the crux of the matter lies elsewhere. 

When it comes to the fundamental divides, when it comes to you asking questions - prepare to take questions from the other side as well. I don't mince my words. You can trust me on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728528642993577985

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719513314980716544
It is pertinent to note that 69% Indians never voted #DegreeChorModi in.

And these are too many Indians to be ignored as a nation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728544322442829824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728544225994760192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728544143954219008
Arvind Kejriwal...:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728543764705214464
Arrested AAP MLA (on fake degree) says, Modi should meet the same treatment as him. Should be arrested, dragged to University for identification:






Modi Degree under microscope:

Listening to all this, Modi is nailed.


----------



## noksss

*He said the UPA government had "done everything" to help AgustaWestland bag the contract and that its action against the company following the disclosure of corruption was not pro-active but "forced by circumstances".*

*Tyagi and Khaitan were "small people who simply washed their hands in a flowing ganga (of corruption)", Parrikar said, asserting that the* government will track down the main beneficiaries of the kickbacks* in the Rs 3600 crore deal for 12 VVIP choppers. *

*Congress MPs walked out of the Lok Sabah in protest against defence minister Manohar Parrikar's allegations.*

*"Why are you (Congress) concerned? I have not named anybody. You seem to know where the ganga was going," the defence minister said, taking a swipe at Congress *

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...and-Manohar-Parrikar/articleshow/52144136.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Another gem from drama Queen Kejriwal.
Now he is supporting batla terrorists.

Any wonder why sickulars support these jokers!!

regarding Modi's degrees and why Drama Queen Kejru is desperate to save his Mommy Sonia...take a look at this on Quora

https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-...es-of-Narendra-Modi/answer/Ashutosh-Pandey-43

Point is, for AAPtards and Congees and Sickulars, there is no proof that is good enough.

REASON:
It's not about degrees stupid 
It's about diverting attention from Auguata and saving Mommy Sonia who has given supari to Delhi Drama Queen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

OMG!

This is serious:
And this Firstpost is owned by Network-18, which is owned by Mukesh Ambani. They wont publish anything against Modi. 
Now it is 100% sure, that Modi has committed a fraud by forging his degree. 

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/r...o-touch-modi-degree-row-kejriwal-2767954.html


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> OMG!
> 
> This is serious:
> And this Firstpost is owned by Network-18, which is owned by Mukesh Ambani. They wont publish anything against Modi.
> Now it is 100% sure, that Modi has committed a fraud by forging his degree.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/r...o-touch-modi-degree-row-kejriwal-2767954.html



Strategy of Drama Queen -

Step 1: Arrange for press meet.
Step 2: Fling crap.
Step 3: Mukesh Ambani who is bestest friends with Kejru asks FP to post the crap
Step 4: AAPtards pick up the posted crap and fling it everywhere as gospel of truth.

btw, This is the same joker who alleaged against Shiela, Who said sorry to Gadkari on his knees, is crying in courts in Jaitley's matter..

REASON WHY KEJRU IS DOING THIS DRAMA??

To divert attention from mommy sonia and Augusta scam.
Kejru won't comment on thousands of crores of scams...and he calls himself a corruption crusader!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Arvind PC..There is no Degree after the investigation in the DU.






Arvind says Modi is saving Both Mukesh Ambani and Shiela Dixit whose file he has from the ACB take over.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> Arvind PC..There is no Degree after the investigation in the DU.




OMG...here is the video of the same drama queen showing to the world 370 page peoof against Shiela.
After he became CM of Delhi, the 370 page proof was eaten by his doggy..






Here is another gem from this Drama Queen kejriwal giving honesty certificate to Tomar






OMG...
How do people still trust this drama queen!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...tya-tells-ls/aa6bdcfdaf51806625c907b7ddbf3995

_Jyotiraditya Scindia quoted the judgment passed by the Milan court where the Judge, Marco Maiga, had said: "We have no evidence against Sonia Gandhi. Only a mention of her in the facts, Mrs Gandhi has only been indicated as someone who will fly in the VVIP helicopters."_

BJPians did the same "Nautanki" against Rajiv Gandhi during BOFORS and viola! Court said Rajiv Gandhi "Not Guilty"


_kejriwal giving honesty certificate to Tomar_

Errr!!!

Modi gave how many such certificates to his criminal ministers as PM of India?
Shame on India & its PM.
_




_


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> Foreign Travel is not a instrument or yardstick to attract or measure the FDI.
> If it were, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and many other PMs or Presidents would be running amok overseas frequently.
> 
> FDI influx in India is a fraud, considering that a country like Mauritius, a 3rd world island nation, is the 2nd source for India in the race after Singapore. Everyone knows how Indian Industrialists launder their money by opening shell companies and routing their money back to India in the FDI (white money) form. Mauritius is a tax haven, dependent upon Indian tax cheats like Ambani & Adani types.
> 
> Your post was destined for newborn toddlers & infants, not for those who are well versed in current affairs and Geo-politics.
> To save Modi of his own misdeeds, Bhakts are out from their coffin.
> Good try, albeit a futile one.



There is a reason why heads of states make foreign visits, but you won't understand it. 

There is a reason why AAPtards and Congis are suspected to be braindeads.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...airam-ramesh/40ac4d37ec88bacb0c72f46406595113

*Lying in Subramanian Swamy's nature: Jairam Ramesh *






This degree belongs to another Modi, who has been visited in Rajasthan by media people.
There is no other degree in DU.

Modi could be in a legal trouble ahead.


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728492008617086976

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

mehboobkz said:


> OMG!
> 
> This is serious:
> And this Firstpost is owned by Network-18, which is owned by Mukesh Ambani. They wont publish anything against Modi.
> Now it is 100% sure, that Modi has committed a fraud by forging his degree.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/r...o-touch-modi-degree-row-kejriwal-2767954.html


If this isn't clutching at straws I don't know what is. Attack him on his performance as PM not some paper qualifications, the fact that these losers are attacking the later suggests how well Modi is doing really.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

This is hilarious & entertaining: Majority party on Dharna, despite CBI, ED, IT and what not.






_not some paper qualifications,_

Sworn (election) affidavit signed = Perjury = Jail + Fine or both.

PM of India doing forgery?
And its a small matter?

Misguiding is an art.






Twitter on fire:






Hahahaha..





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1663407303932737


----------



## Echo_419

Spectre said:


> Saw Parikrar's speech, the counter questions and his replies. He demolished Congress and laid bare the misinformation campaign being conducted by Congress and "Friends" in media.
> 
> I admit I had my doubts about Raksha Mantri but he stands vindicated. A master class performance!
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA You guys should have heard his sly clarification on Rafale Deal. He is one tough cookie!



Trust in him has been restored


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728571081427128320

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## mehboobkz

Modi does not have even a minor intention to vacate 10 Janapath, whose occupant Sonia is no more qualified to have that big bunglow worth 300 crores. Since 2 years, Modi has done nothing on this, and you people think he will Put her in Prison? Lol


----------



## mehboobkz

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...-tells-swamy/c4500eacdceb252ac587553721033703

Swamy , as always, blabbers.

_The Rajya Sabha chairperson has given Swamy time till 6 pm to authenticate his documents or his remarks will be struck off. _


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> If this isn't clutching at straws I don't know what is. Attack him on his performance as PM not some paper qualifications, the fact that these losers are attacking the later suggests how well Modi is doing really.



He is employed under the E-NREGA intiative

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> He is employed under the E-NREGA intiative



Mujhe Bhai Zakir lag raha hai. 

MODI taking on Italian Madam at the Rally in Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

#DegreeChorModi

So after all 69% were smart & of discerning minds, who could see without Crystal ball what Modi could come out to be, hence they did not vote for this dishonest Indian PM.









http://www.outlookindia.com/newswir...ne-man-presidential-government-shourie/939195 

_Shourie accused the prime minister of narcissism, which he described as both "self-love to an exaggerated extent and insecurity", and Machiavellism, which meant that he "exploits events to his benefit", according to a press release issued by the channel._


----------



## IndoCarib

NEW DELHI: D-Company, led by underworld don Dawood Ibrahim, "wanted to spread communal tension in the country by attacking religious leaders, Rashtriya Swayamsewak Sangh (RSS) leaders and churches", the National Investigation Agency (NIA) has claimed*.*

The agency will file a chargesheet on Saturday against 10 members of D-Company who were assigned to "create unrest" and target *RSS leaders and churches, a plan hatched soon after Narendra Modi-led BJP came to the power in 2014, sources said.*

As part of the "larger conspiracy", *D-Company sharpshooters killed two right-wing leaders — Shirish Bangali and Pragnesh Mistry —in Bharuch (Gujarat) on November 2, 2015*. The shooters were arrested and they claimed that the RSS leaders were killed to avenge the hanging of 1993 Mumbai serial blasts accused Yakub Memon.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...overnment-claims-NIA/articleshow/52137690.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728579870972739585
Hypocrite BJP?
So it seems:






Aha!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728420651078397953





A 440 volt jolt to BJP-Modi

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...g-najeeb-jungs-powers-cic-home-ministry/44744


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728580334657228801
And they did nothing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728592318538731521


----------



## mehboobkz

https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/728619658555707392?

On Modi's degree, not a word from Subramaniam Swamy.

We know why.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728618650123407361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728626956300746752


----------



## IndoCarib

*Chaos At Jadavpur University After BJP's Roopa Ganguly Not Allowed To Enter Campus*

http://www.ndtv.com/kolkata-news/ch...enter-campus-1403646?pfrom=home-lateststories

*Kolkata: Jadavpur University students protest against Vivek Agnihotri and screening of his film*

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...k-agnihotri-and-screening-of-his-film-2209862

These are the votaries of free speech and creative freedom!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

IndoCarib said:


> *Chaos At Jadavpur University After BJP's Roopa Ganguly Not Allowed To Enter Campus*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/kolkata-news/ch...enter-campus-1403646?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> *Kolkata: Jadavpur University students protest against Vivek Agnihotri and screening of his film*
> 
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...k-agnihotri-and-screening-of-his-film-2209862
> 
> These are the votaries of free speech and creative freedom!



Nothing surprising.
This is exactly how Kanhayya, Kejru and co of the left leaning people behave.


http://www.opindia.com/2016/05/ndtv-anchor-points-out-incorrect-tweets-of-arvind-kejriwal/

Sad to see Drama Queen Kejru targeting the hand that made him.
But then that has been this snake Kejru's life story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728822525539405824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728173321401982976
Just as you thought its all hunky dory with Modi as Indian Messiah: 

Why (Modi freindly) Sakshi Maharaj is just another nightmare for Bharat Mata

http://www.dailyo.in/politics/bjp-m...ans-uttar-pradesh-misogyny/story/1/10473.html


----------



## mehboobkz

Jantar Mantar Delhi on fire. AAP protesting against Agusta deal corruption and Modi, not prosecuting Sonia:






http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...-cm-kejriwal/cfdcd8fc5a8a13a81fcf0bbf5075135a


Modi is scared of Sonia Gandhi: Delhi CM Kejriwal


----------



## Mujraparty

^^^^
dude's hyperventilating since Augusta scams surfaced ... ENREGA must have been activated ..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728847496080842752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728846569324191745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728832174997131264


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728804256413683712


----------



## ranjeet

Couple of weeks away from media limelight made Kejriwal loose his mind.


----------



## Sky lord

http://m.hindustantimes.com/assembl...-bomb-maker/story-L32xoCk1k7h5QthslduXdN.html


WOW ! 

Here's an interview with a guy who makes bombs for political parties as a living in West Bengal!!

What's wrong with the country!


----------



## ranjeet

After pseudo secularism ... India proudly presents pseudo feminism. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728860245141790720

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> After pseudo secularism ... India proudly presents pseudo feminism.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728860245141790720



That's understood.
Hindus will throw ink at her...
But you know what Sickulars will throw at her 



ranjeet said:


> Couple of weeks away from media limelight made Kejriwal loose his mind.



I think Drama Queen is jealous of lime light being away from him 
So, the drama queen is now roaming all over Delhi "performing" to be the center of attraction.



mehboobkz said:


> https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/728619658555707392?
> 
> On Modi's degree, not a word from Subramaniam Swamy.
> 
> We know why.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728618650123407361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728626956300746752




OMG OMG...
Drama Queen faked his IIT JEE...

Using Drama Queen's own logic, it seems a RTI regarding his IIT JEE has not been found.
Would the drama Queen resign as Delhi CM and Kanhayya take over? 

http://satyavijayi.com/expose-arvin...question-this-rti-reveals-a-serious-question/



mehboobkz said:


> http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...-tells-swamy/c4500eacdceb252ac587553721033703
> 
> Swamy , as always, blabbers.
> 
> _The Rajya Sabha chairperson has given Swamy time till 6 pm to authenticate his documents or his remarks will be struck off_




http://satyavijayi.com/jairam-ramesh-run-cover-rajya-sabha-approves-dr-swamys-documents/

There you go dear Drama queen's follower 
RS has approved Swamy's documents.

Now waiting on Drama Queen to do RTI on Swamy's hair color.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


>



Below is the gist of the Drama Queens speech.

Sonia did Augusta and it's Modi's fault.
Congress did Auguats but it's BJP's fault
Scam happend in Congress rule but Modi must answer for it.

On Sonia...err, Modi is at fault even if Congress and Sonia did the scams 

btw, Drama Queen has fake degrees 

http://satyavijayi.com/expose-arvin...question-this-rti-reveals-a-serious-question/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728826782900572163Humko chahiye Aazadi ... 
Hunger strike se Aazadi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728826782900572163Humko chahiye Aazadi ...
> Hunger strike se Aazadi ...




The poor comrade will now go and eat Beef Biryani in a 5 star hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


>



Drama Queen Kejru has fake degrees 

http://satyavijayi.com/expose-arvin...question-this-rti-reveals-a-serious-question/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

You don't file FIR against me, or I expose your degree - Sonia Gandhi

Modi in a quid pro quo situation. 

Owing to a PIL in SC, it is asking for an opinion from the center to file a or not to file the FIR against Sonia and others. Modi has not replied since 4 days. 

Kejriwal has challenged Modi to arrest her. Modi will not.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> You don't file FIR against me, or I expose your degree - Sonia Gandhi
> 
> Modi in a quid pro quo situation.
> 
> Owing to a PIL in SC, it is asking for an opinion from the center to file a or not to file the FIR against Sonia and others. Modi has not replied since 4 days.
> 
> Kejriwal has challenged Modi to arrest her. Modi will not.




Kejru's desperate attempt to save Sonia...

Sonia did Augusta and it's Modi's fault.
Congress did Auguats but it's BJP's fault
Scam happend in Congress rule but Modi must answer for it.

On Sonia...err, Modi is at fault even if Congress and Sonia did the scams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/728904655707602944?

Arvind Kejriwal explains why Modi is afraid of Sonia:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728891031802937345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728902664017293312















Duhh!

Now Majority party with Dharna?
Where is CBI, ED, IT and other agencies to nab Sonia?


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TejasMk3

Comedy time 

TN polls: Rahul Gandhi to share dais with Stalin in Madurai


DMK campaign poster in hindi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728775238230511617

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

mehboobkz said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728610574699999232
Propaganda of Tamasha King again falls flat in Court.

Presstitutes will never ever show this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728979510733869056


----------



## Parul

Krantikari Bhaut Krantikari:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

*Metropolitan Magistrate Ravindra Kumar Pandey sought the appearance of Kejriwal on July 14 after hearing pre-summoning arguments on the complaint filed by a constable posted at Lajpat Nagar police station here.

"Prima facie, the court is satisfied that offence punishable under sections 499/500(defamation) of IPC is committed by Arvind Kejriwal so he be summoned for the same... for July 14, 2016," the magistrate said.*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...rk-against-policemen/articleshow/52166073.cms

*TOI Comment : LOL, now this Jokerwal will demand graduation degree of Judges, for appearing before them.*


*He also took a dig at Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal for his remarks that the Modi government does not have "enough courage" to arrest Sonia Gandhi, saying Kejriwal was feeling left out because he did not get any media publicity for the last 10 ten days when the focus was on the VVIP chopper scam.




"It is just a publicity stunt. Kejriwal was jumping to the fray to get attention. For the last 10 days, picture of Prime Minister Modi, Sonia Gandhi for wrong reasons, and at times mine were appearing in the media. To stay dry without publicity for ten days is a big thing for him (Kejriwal)," Parrikar added*

*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ows-to-punish-guilty/articleshow/52167248.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nimitam

Sky lord said:


> WOW !
> 
> Here's an interview with a guy who makes bombs for political parties as a living in West Bengal!!
> 
> What's wrong with the country!



That is actually good journalism. We need more of this kind, not the paid media kind.

I especially like this part, 

" Thanks to Trinamool’s faction fights, we do good business. For instance, every village here in Nanur got around 1,000 to 1,500 bombs in stock."  


Next time we want to invade BD, we just have to collect all the bombs in West Bengal and we are ready to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Nimitam said:


> That is actually good journalism. We need for of this kind, not the paid media kind.
> 
> I especially like this part,
> 
> " Thanks to Trinamool’s faction fights, we do good business. For instance, every village here in Nanur got around 1,000 to 1,500 bombs in stock."
> 
> 
> Next time we want to invade BD, we just have to collect all the bombs in West Bengal and we are ready to go.


HAHAHA...Dude why do you want to invade the poor Bengalis?  They are our dear friends and neighbors!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*After AAP, Congress is the emerging drama queen of Indian politics*

http://www.oneindia.com/feature/aft...g-drama-queen-of-indian-politics-2092191.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Abingdonboy said:


> If it's not one thing it's another. Everytime a parliament session comes around there is some drama that disrupts the ordinary running of the house.



True.



Abingdonboy said:


> This Govt is too busy trying to settle petty political scores instead of trying to push through legislation and is actively sabotaging such efforts by needlessly provoking the opposition.



As far as I can tell, Modi tried to keep the opposition in good humor for the last 2 years atleast when the parliament was in session in hopes of getting their support to pass his reform agenda and what did he get in return? Zilch!

In fact, it was the corrupt scam-ridden leaders of UPA-1/2 disrupting the precious few work hours, setting their own agenda and putting the government on the defensive with petty issues like "intolerance", "Award-wapsi" and other "drama" without anything substantive against the government.

I think this latest offensive by the government has a better chance of getting some bills passed than the earlier lamer and meeker approach of bowing down to corrupt UPA 2 leaders.

But I still think Modi has been far too weak and slow dealing with corruption! He was elected with such a mandate because people were genuinely tired of all the corruption scandals involving seriously big money. If he had been tough on corruption from day one, nobody could have dared to accuse him of being an opportunist. If that meant that the opposition stalled all his bills in Upper House, he could still have been a martyr and reap political benefits to control both houses eventually - thereby allowing himself a chance to push through serious reforms.

Now that it is too late, he is being called an opportunist for pursuing "Choppergate" by everybody even though the charges of corruption against UPA have been substantial and in many cases, proven!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nimitam

Sky lord said:


> HAHAHA...Dude why do you want to invade the poor Bengalis?  They are our dear friends and neighbors!



You know yevil yindoos and all that. 



kadamba-warrior said:


> True.
> 
> As far as I can tell, Modi tried to keep the opposition in good humor for the last 2 years atleast when the parliament was in session in hopes of getting their support to pass his reform agenda and what did he get in return? Zilch!
> 
> In fact, it was the corrupt scam-ridden leaders of UPA-1/2 disrupting the precious few work hours, setting their own agenda and putting the government on the defensive with petty issues like "intolerance", "Award-wapsi" and other "drama" without anything substantive against the government.
> 
> I think this latest offensive by the government has a better chance of getting some bills passed than the earlier lamer and meeker approach of bowing down to corrupt UPA 2 leaders.
> 
> But I still think Modi has been far too weak and slow dealing with corruption! He was elected with such a mandate because people were genuinely tired of all the corruption scandals involving seriously big money. If he had been tough on corruption from day one, nobody could have dared to accuse him of being an opportunist. If that meant that the opposition stalled all his bills in Upper House, he could still have been a martyr and reap political benefits to control both houses eventually - thereby allowing himself a chance to push through serious reforms.
> 
> Now that it is too late, he is being called an opportunist for pursuing "Choppergate" by everybody even though the charges of corruption against UPA have been substantial and in many cases, proven!




Everything you said is true, but its never too late. There is still plenty of time to put a few of them in Jail. 

I suspect Modi took a couple of years to settle down and get the feel of Delhi and of being PM. It was wise of him to fight one battle at a time. Now he can focus on bringing the congress down and I am certain that would be his game plan. 

Of course the weakest link in that plan is Rajnath Singh and the strongest link is Dr. Swamy.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-jobs-said-D-Company/articleshow/52171039.cms

@jamahir the evil Sanghis are using brutal police to arrest these sickular people trying to just kill Hindus man.

Not one peep from anyone.
Imagine if it was a Hindu group targeting muslims. Even when No Hindu targets them, these sickulars do dramas....

Still there are a looooot of Hindus who think Congees and AAP are "fit" to be voted in.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728841326725320704

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stephen Cohen

TejasMk3 said:


> Comedy time
> 
> TN polls: Rahul Gandhi to share dais with Stalin in Madurai
> 
> 
> DMK campaign poster in hindi



National INTEGRATION at its Best


----------



## Samudra Manthan

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/article8570484.ece

The Central Bureau of Investigation on Friday raided the residence and office of an undersecretary posted with the Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA), a top government official told _The Hindu_.

The raid comes months after files pertaining to the alleged Foreign Contribution Regulation Act (FCRA) violations by social activist Teesta Setalvad’s two NGOs went missing from the Home Ministry. The files were traced and restored in the FCRA division but the CBI was asked to investigate the matter.

Officials noticed the files had gone missing when they wanted to take a decision to cancel the FCRA registration of one of her NGOs, Sabrang Trust.

Sabrang Trust’s licence was suspended on September 9, 2015 by the MHA and it asked the firm for an explanation, failing which the FCRA registration would have been cancelled in 180 days. Ms. Setalvad filed her reply in October itself and the deadline given by the MHA expired in March this year.

“It is at this point of time we realised the files had gone missing. We conducted an inquiry and identified the official who had walked away with the files. He was summoned and the files were restored,” said a senior government official.

Ms. Setalvad pursued the Gujarat riots case of 2002 when Prime Minister Narendra Modi was the State’s Chief Minister.


Soon after the NDA government came to power, based on a report sent by the Gujarat government, the MHA took series of actions against the NGOs and organisations associated with Ms. Setalvad.

In 2015, the MHA put another of Ms. Setalvad’s NGO, the Citizens for Justice and Peace (CJP), under the “prior permission category.”

The CBI is also probing a case against Ms. Setalvad on the MHA’s complaint.

“The CBI was roped in as there could be other cases where the concerned official would have misplaced files.

The motive is not clear yet. The CBI is doing its investigations,” said the official. No arrests have been made so far. The Home Ministry has already set up a one-man inquiry commission to trace certain file notings related to Ishrat Jehan fake encounter case, which have gone missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DesiGuy1403

It looks like BJP has finally had enough of the leuten's gang.

The hunt has started.
Already Congees has started comparing themselves to animals like tigress etc...BJP should oblige them and cage these animals.

It is fun to see it's not just the Congees. Commies and Media is being cleansed as well..

With Augusta, National herals, JNU, JU and Sankrit, the AAPtards, Congees and Libtards are kanpused. They have no idea what to target first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

He had 370 pages of Proof against Sheila but he never acted. #Hypocrite


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729156819294236672

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/25-y...-bihars-gaya-1403992?pfrom=home-lateststories

Wonder what twist the socialists will give this.
Where are the supporters of Nitishwa? @jamahir look what your great socialist CM is doing in his state!

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...-news-channels-senior-journalist_1883096.html

Not only the traitors and libtards, even the presstitutes are on the run.
Wonder how this will play out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/article8570484.ece
> 
> The Central Bureau of Investigation on Friday raided the residence and office of an undersecretary posted with the Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA), a top government official told _The Hindu_.
> 
> The raid comes months after files pertaining to the alleged Foreign Contribution Regulation Act (FCRA) violations by social activist Teesta Setalvad’s two NGOs went missing from the Home Ministry. The files were traced and restored in the FCRA division but the CBI was asked to investigate the matter.
> 
> Officials noticed the files had gone missing when they wanted to take a decision to cancel the FCRA registration of one of her NGOs, Sabrang Trust.
> 
> Sabrang Trust’s licence was suspended on September 9, 2015 by the MHA and it asked the firm for an explanation, failing which the FCRA registration would have been cancelled in 180 days. Ms. Setalvad filed her reply in October itself and the deadline given by the MHA expired in March this year.
> 
> “It is at this point of time we realised the files had gone missing. We conducted an inquiry and identified the official who had walked away with the files. He was summoned and the files were restored,” said a senior government official.
> 
> Ms. Setalvad pursued the Gujarat riots case of 2002 when Prime Minister Narendra Modi was the State’s Chief Minister.
> 
> 
> Soon after the NDA government came to power, based on a report sent by the Gujarat government, the MHA took series of actions against the NGOs and organisations associated with Ms. Setalvad.
> 
> In 2015, the MHA put another of Ms. Setalvad’s NGO, the Citizens for Justice and Peace (CJP), under the “prior permission category.”
> 
> The CBI is also probing a case against Ms. Setalvad on the MHA’s complaint.
> 
> “The CBI was roped in as there could be other cases where the concerned official would have misplaced files.
> 
> The motive is not clear yet. The CBI is doing its investigations,” said the official. No arrests have been made so far. The Home Ministry has already set up a one-man inquiry commission to trace certain file notings related to Ishrat Jehan fake encounter case, which have gone missing.



I believe this news is complimentary to the one you posted. 
http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...e-treated-as-petition-sc-to-hear-plea-2209643


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> I believe this news is complimentary to the one you posted.
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...e-treated-as-petition-sc-to-hear-plea-2209643



What is the connection between these two?


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> What is the connection between these two?


Teesta went underground before Sibal got her bail on over the phone.. now she can probably do that on whatsapp.


----------



## jamahir

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-jobs-said-D-Company/articleshow/52171039.cms
> 
> @jamahir the evil Sanghis are using brutal police to arrest these sickular people trying to just kill Hindus man.
> 
> Not one peep from anyone.
> Imagine if it was a Hindu group targeting muslims. Even when No Hindu targets them, these sickulars do dramas....
> 
> Still there are a looooot of Hindus who think Congees and AAP are "fit" to be voted in.





DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/25-y...-bihars-gaya-1403992?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> Wonder what twist the socialists will give this.
> Where are the supporters of Nitishwa? @jamahir look what your great socialist CM is doing in his state!
> 
> http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...-news-channels-senior-journalist_1883096.html
> 
> Not only the traitors and libtards, even the presstitutes are on the run.
> Wonder how this will play out



please don't tag me in this thread... i don't want to visit this thread.

if you create threads or tag me in other threads i will answer those.


----------



## dray

Close enough!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Teesta went underground before Sibal got her bail on over the phone.. now she can probably do that on whatsapp.



LOL, well yeah if that judge is duffer enough to accept whatsApp message petitions. Given the quality and inclination of our judges, it should not be surprising if..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729277771457826816


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

Modi sealed the documents in the ACB lockers.

Why is he saving Congress?


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729277771457826816



*Now, that's the actual story, things have actually improved since Narendra Modi took charge. 
*

*Good News for Modi: Only a Third of India Projects Delayed*

Vrishti Beniwal vrishtibeniwal
April 8, 2016 — 10:05 AM ISTUpdated on April 8, 2016 — 3:20 PM IST


A third of 1,000 projects valued at $210 billion are delayed
Persistent cost and time overruns pose risk to India growth
*Prime Minister Narendra Modi is starting to see some success in getting infrastructure projects moving again.

About a third of more than 1,000 projects valued at 14 trillion rupees ($210 billion) are delayed as of January, down from 42 percent a year earlier, according to government data released on Thursday. Cost overruns have come down from 19.8 percent to 18.4 percent in that time, it showed.*


Modi has made reviving investment a priority since he took office, taking steps to ease bottlenecks and entice foreign companies to set up factories. Yet bad debt, weak global demand and difficulties in pushing through key reforms threaten to hobble the world’s fastest-growing major economy.

“Many of the projects today are stuck because of stressed assets," said Hemant Kanoria, chairman of SREI Infrastructure Finance Ltd. “If someone has gone to the hospital, is taken to the ICU and a quick treatment is not given, the person will die. It’s similar with infrastructure projects."





About 5.1 percent of Indian bank loans have gone sour as of Sept. 30, more than three times the bad-debt ratio at Chinese banks, as borrowers find investments stuck due to slowdown. Central bank governor Raghuram Rajan has given lenders until March 2017 to clean up their books as authorities identified 8 trillion rupees ($120 billion) of stressed assets in the system.

Delays in land acquisition, environment clearances and contractual issues are some of the biggest roadblocks for India’s infrastructure projects, according to the statistics ministry, which monitors ongoing federal government projects costing 1.5 billion rupees or more. That leads to time and cost overruns.


*Weak Demand*
The number of stalled projects fell in the past six months due to faster government clearances in the power and chemical industries, according to a report released by the central bank this week. Proposals to set up new factories remained subdued due to demand uncertainty and muted business confidence, it said.

Markets should scale back expectations of a strong cyclical recovery, Deutsche Bank said in a report on April 5, citing data from Centre for Monitoring Indian Economy Pvt., a local research company. It showed that projects are delayed primarily because investors are wary of deploying capital.

"While earlier investors complained about problems with land acquisition, availability of raw materials, and delays with regulatory clearances, those factors do not rank high any longer," it said. "The drag now principally comes from a lack of conviction about demand, locally or externally."

*18 Years*
About 38 percent of the delayed projects are in roads and highways, followed by power and coal, according to the statistics ministry.

India’s northeast states marred by insurgency have seen cost escalations as high as 800 percent. Mizoram, a small state in India bordering Myanmar, has waited 18 years for a dam that will generate 60 megawatts of electricity and end its power woes. Construction is finally expected to be finished by October after issues over land compensation delayed the project and escalated its cost by almost four times.

Modi defended his record at a Bloomberg event last month, saying that credit growth is picking up and work is starting again on projects that suffered in an economic downturn. Investments worth a total 1.3 trillion rupees were completed in the year that ended March 2015, the highest in at least eight years, according to data from the Statistics Ministry. Projects valued at 978 billion rupees were completed April-December.

Modi has proposed to increase infrastructure spending by 23 percent to 2.2 trillion rupees this year to support growth in Asia’s third-largest economy. With a plan to narrow the fiscal deficit, however, any downturn in India’s finances would probably lead to cuts in infrastructure outlays before cuts to welfare spending.

India is forecasting growth of as much as 7.75 percent in the year started April 1. The Asian Development Bank projects 7.4 percent, down from the previous year’s 7.6 percent estimated expansion.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...di-only-a-third-of-india-projects-now-delayed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

UK's CM bribed Congress MLA's with 25 lakh to vote for him.

Where are rakhwals of Democracy Hiding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

http://www.financialexpress.com/art...da-a-lot-better-than-upa-sonia-gandhi/250184/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729282766098059264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729120616197001216


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729203598291275776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729204457335078913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729204901432184832

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729342189352804352


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729352769719537664


----------



## IndoCarib

*Crony wealth in India 3% of GDP, from 18% in 2008: The Economist*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-2008-The-Economist/articleshow/52180205.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729352769719537664




psst..Nation herald, case filed,
Augusta CBI enquiry full swing.

Can any AAPtard let us know the status of 370 page proof against shiela?
OR
why Kejru was partying with Sikh Killer Tytler after burning the 1983 riot files?


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728271045166161920
His name is Fekuram or fekuchand?
Every statement is a Jumla indeed.


----------



## mehboobkz

Just one Kisan, by the name of Gajendra died in a Kejriwal rally, and PM Tweeted spontaneously. 

But not a single Tweet by PM or Subra Swamy on #Vyapam scam with *50 deaths*?

This speaks volume of India's double-face, duplicitous & hypocritical PM.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 304261
> 
> 
> Just one Kisan, by the name of Gajendra died in a Kejriwal rally, and PM Tweeted spontaneously.
> 
> But not a single Tweet by PM or Subra Swamy on #Vyapam scam with *50 deaths*?
> 
> This speaks volume of India's double-face, duplicitous & hypocritical PM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 304262



Gajender did not die...
He was murdered by Drama Queen kejru for political gains.
AAP hung him in front of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Modi's chum in the scam related news:


----------



## indiatester

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Gajender did not die...
> He was murdered by Drama Queen kejru for political gains.
> AAP hung him in front of the world.



Which proves our short memories. No wonder we are meek.


----------



## Nilgiri

IndoCarib said:


> *Uttarakhand: Congress demands probe into corruption cases during its own tenure *
> 
> - See more at: http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-its-own-tenure-2760943/#sthash.fSOsaSW2.dpuf



LOL, have they completely lost the plot or what.

Seems congrezis are fraying at the seams badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Nilgiri said:


> LOL, have they completely lost the plot or what.
> 
> Seems congrezis are fraying at the seams badly.



Waiting on Kejriwal to demand enquiry and RTI on his marriage, children and himself.
That would complete this insane drama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Azadi Boy ... getting checked up for Azadi quotient.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

*Amit Shah displays PM Modi's BA and MA degrees, asks Kejriwal to apologise*






http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...ma-degrees-asks-kejriwal-to-apologise-2210624

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

eowyn said:


> *Amit Shah displays PM Modi's BA and MA degrees, asks Kejriwal to apologise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...ma-degrees-asks-kejriwal-to-apologise-2210624



Can we sue mufflerman for defamation till he has to live on the streets?

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728923167771611136

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728923167771611136



In 20 seconds this Drama Queen exposed himself so badly.
Gaadi - Check
Palace - Check
Laal Batti - Check
Security - Check
MLA funds - check

On top of these U turns, he gave himself 400% salary hike, free advertisement of 500 crores of Delhi people's money.

We should rename him as Feku Jumla Kejru..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Ishrat Jahan a illegal daughter of sonia, just like kejri. 
Ignore congrass scum bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729315268623634433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729253918744567808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729245637460398080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729202415870705664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729193607052197888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729582874228359168

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

eowyn said:


> *Amit Shah displays PM Modi's BA and MA degrees, asks Kejriwal to apologise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...ma-degrees-asks-kejriwal-to-apologise-2210624



Its not over yet not sure what this idiot is up to

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...dis-BA-and-MA-degree/articleshow/52186709.cms

Now congis started too through their Mani-wala
http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/rajiv-f...s-about-degrees-1404282?pfrom=home-topstories


And obviously the Media

*http://www.rediff.com/news/report/the-man-who-dug-out-modis-marksheet/20160509.htm*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729546153507721216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729399479074349056
This guy @TrollKejri man, all the tweets seem just like things Drama Queen would tweet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729313464892547072

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Want proof that AAPtards never saw inside of a college?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729597582477959171

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729592437761445888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729588018101686272
Truth about Kejru's degree



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729369393914912768

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727859375482744833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728899594235580416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728909518298583040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727894463033511940

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592914953272578049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728931728736276480

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729162384389115906

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Suna hai Pappu ko death threat mil rahi hai.. & he wants extra security? He already has SPG protection.. what extra can be given? I think he should be placed in Tihar Jail.. no better & secure place than that!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.firstpost.com/business/c...at-as-modi-tightens-loose-system-2771808.html

Indians are still waiting for the proverbial _acche din_ but a couple of recent markers suggest that the Narendra Modi regime is working behind the scenes to ensure a cleaner and more efficient government — which was part of his campaign promise in 2014.

One, bureaucratic deadwood — the biggest spanner between planning and implementation — has been rooted out and two, India's crony capitalists have witnessed a sharp reduction in their fortunes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

How do you post the twitts here? Please help..


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> How do you post the twitts here? Please help..


Paste the twitter link on the media icon, it's right to the image one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729205355666804737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729708880272334848


----------



## dray



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dray

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729613952011767808

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729613952011767808


Ouch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Trolling of Kejuwallah is too damn good haha.

Keep it coming guys!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


> How do you post the twitts here? Please help..


You can't post...you only roast 'em here!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

*Now defamation cases should be filed against all of those AAP netas over this 'degree' issue...it should be taken to its logical conclusion...in fact a criminal case for criminal conspiracy is even better, I want these guys to not only apologize in public (*that is not enough, these fellows seem to be shameless anyway*), but to face the possibilities of landing up in jail......enough of this irresponsible opportunistic shoot and scoot, these thugs want to save their master thugs from AugustaWestland scam.*
*
After listening to one idiot from AAP in Newshour debate, I personally want this..
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


> *Now defamation cases should be filed against all of those AAP netas over this 'degree' issue...it should be taken to its logical conclusion...in fact a criminal case for criminal conspiracy is even better, I want these guys to not only apologize in public (*that is not enough, these fellows seem to be shameless anyway*), but to face the possibilities of landing up in jail......enough of this irresponsible opportunistic shoot and scoot, these thugs want to save their master thugs from AugustaWestland scam.*
> *
> After listening to one idiot from AAP in Newshour debate, I personally want this..*


I would want to file defamation cases against those who voted these bunch of monkeys to power. 'Cause of those voters these irritants are irritating the entire nation & are cause of people's ill health, such as hyper tension when you hear Kejri, Khetan rant...& vomitting when you see Ashutosh's face on your TV screen!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


> I would want to file defamation cases against those who voted these bunch of monkeys to power. 'Cause of those voters these irritants are irritating the entire nation & are cause of people's ill health, such as hyper tension when you hear Kejri, Khetan rant...& vomitting when you see Ashutosh's face on your TV screen!



Has there been any recent poll of Kejriwal overall popularity in Delhi?

I want to see the approximate % of stupidity rate in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> Has there been any recent poll of Kejriwal overall popularity in Delhi?
> 
> I want to see the approximate % of stupidity rate in Delhi.


I don't have any poll results but I was in Delhi recently and anecdotal evidence is - people don't follow politics the way PDF ers do...they kind of hear things and see things in greys . People kinda feel Kejriwal is a "sort of good guy" and the mud slung on Modi does stick even when untrue.


A lot of black money is getting vacuumed out of the system, so people complain that real estate is down and shop keepers say that people no longer come and buy 25 cars in one go like they used to. The good effects of black money out of the system is not yet felt.

This odd/even cr@p again people don't know what is actually causing pollution - so they just feel - here's a guy trying to do something - he must be a "good guy" . The fact that what he is doing is ineffective nonsense is overlooked.

People in general are not really politically savvy and the media is not doing a good job of explaining things to ordinary folk.

Totally anecdotal BTW

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Rain Man said:


>



Genuinely surprised it took this long for something so basic.

@anant_s 

a) is it a bio toilet

b) whats the schedule for this particular program?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

JanjaWeed said:


> I would want to file defamation cases against those who voted these bunch of monkeys to power. 'Cause of those voters these irritants are irritating the entire nation & are cause of people's ill health, such as hyper tension when you hear Kejri, Khetan rant...& vomitting when you see Ashutosh's face on your TV screen!



Yep, I was feeling like kicking that a**hole right on his face while watching that debate, there is a limit to thuggery. Alas, Sambit Patra was too timid.

It would be a big mistake if BJP just let it pass...they must sue those thugs and extract a public apology..at the least.

Scoundrels saving corrupt Congis in AugustaWestland case..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> I don't have any poll results but I was in Delhi recently and anecdotal evidence is - people don't follow politics the way PDF ers do...they kind of hear things and see things in greys . People kinda feel Kejriwal is a "sort of good guy" and the mud slung on Modi does stick even when untrue.
> 
> 
> A lot of black money is getting vacuumed out of the system, so people complain that real estate is down and shop keepers say that people no longer come and buy 25 cars in one go like they used to. The good effects of black money out of the system is not yet felt.
> 
> This odd/even cr@p again people don't know what is actually causing pollution - so they just feel - here's a guy trying to do something - he must be a "good guy" . The fact that what he is doing is ineffective nonsense is overlooked.
> 
> People in general are not really politically savvy and the media is not doing a good job of explaining things to ordinary folk.
> 
> Totally anecdotal BTW



Well I read that Modi (overall country wise) popularity is around or above 70% which really gives me hope for India.....because thats inspite of the lutyens media, congress family and mufflerman antics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nilgiri said:


> Has there been any recent poll of Kejriwal overall popularity in Delhi?
> 
> I want to see the approximate % of stupidity rate in Delhi.


Must be still sky high...Kejri hasn't been slapped for quite a while now!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Rain Man said:


> Alas, Sambit Patra was too timid.



I don't like Sambit Patra that much (in his role). Always apologetic and holding back....and his anger when it does come out seems kinda whiney.

Needs someone more like S. Swamy or Trump for all spokespeople. You can never relent in letting the butthurt flow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Nilgiri said:


> I don't like Sambit Patra that much (in his role). Always apologetic and holding back....and his anger when it does come out seems kinda whiney.
> 
> Needs someone more like S. Swamy or Trump for all spokespeople. You can never relent in letting the butthurt flow.



Also notice how none of the AAP spokespersons never let anyone else speak...the only way to deal with them is to 'speak louder'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> I don't like Sambit Patra that much (in his role). Always apologetic and holding back....and his anger when it does come out seems kinda whiney.
> 
> Needs someone more like S. Swamy or Trump for all spokespeople. You can never relent in letting the butthurt flow.


Meenakshi Lekhi is good, all flashing eyes, dimples and political passion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


> Yep, I was feeling like kicking that a**hole right on his face while watching that debate, there is a limit to thuggery. Alas, Sambit Patra was too timid.
> 
> It would be a big mistake if BJP just let it pass...they must sue those thugs and extract a public apology..at the least.
> 
> Scoundrels saving corrupt Congis in AugustaWestland case..


His background is such, from the Tehelka cabal... where blackmail, ransom, extortion & thuggery was part of journalistic etiquette.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Rain Man said:


> Also notice how none of the AAP spokespersons never let anyone else speak...the only way to deal with them is to 'speak louder'.



Leftist scum are the same worldwide. We have to always politely indulge and accept them....but it cannot go the other way.

If this de facto dictat is challenged somehow, their voices end up becoming ultra shrill in an effort to drown out the other side.

People are waking up to this ploy everywhere....and leftists aren't enjoying it one bit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Sky lord said:


> Meenakshi Lekhi is good, all flashing eyes, dimples and political passion


I don't think Arnab has the guts to call her back in his show...she gives as good as she gets..& bit more...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729789062278586368

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


> I don't think Arnab has the guts to call her back in his show...she gives as good as she gets..& bit more...



That ladies and gentlemen is what we call a shafting 

Arnab never never never wants to get shafted again like that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nilgiri said:


> Leftist scum are the same worldwide. We have to always politely indulge and accept them....but it cannot go the other way.
> 
> If this de facto dictat is challenged somehow, their voices end up becoming ultra shrill in an effort to drown out the other side.
> 
> People are waking up to this ploy everywhere....and leftists aren't enjoying it one bit


True... & people are getting tired of this liberal left melodrama, from developing to developed world. From India to UK...& soon US, I think. They are all the same everywhere. One only has to witness the way they behaved in US primaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://satyavijayi.com/video-dr-swamy-brilliantly-counters-jairam-rameshs-arguments-rajya-sabha/

Swamy is an inspired choice by Modi.

Even though there is a clear friction btw Swamy and certain sections of BJP, it seems like Modi trusts Swamy's capabilities so much so that he has become defacto BJP leader of RS.

the goody goody behaviour of BJP in RS when it comes to opposition has effectively come to an end.
What Swamy brings to RS is a legitimacy for BJP in terms of logic, ideology and effectiveness. And on top of that Swamy speeches are very blunt and very sarcastic. From the looks of the things even PJ Kurian is at a loss to know how to handle Swamy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729789062278586368



Can Indian based members confirm this?

EDIT: nevermind I checked myself on google.com.in. Its taken effect. Good!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729795606806335488
Just goes to show how deep the rot is. It will take atleast couple of more terms before the entire central bureaucracy is cleansed of this liberal left cancer!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samudra Manthan

Nilgiri said:


> Can Indian based members confirm this?



Confirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Breaking News:

real reason behind Drama Queen's sudden fascination with Modi's certificates.

It seems like Drama Queen has run of movies to review and since his party is not governing Delhi really, he had to find some way to occupy his time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> real reason behind Drama Queen's sudden fascination with Modi's certificates.
> 
> It seems like Drama Queen has run of movies to review and since his party is not governing Delhi really, he had to find some way to occupy his time.



Real reason is Drama Queen had to protect the holy dynasty in AugustaWestland scam..he tried his best to shift media & public attention from the real issue of AugustaWestland scam.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729724727028113408

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.hindustantimes.com/citie...ds-in-death/story-0mKVPYK7SmcGTpuHMyhmGM.html

Absolute Shame.
Wonder where the political vultures are. Wonder if Mayawati a Dalit would demand justice for this Dalit girl?
we all know Drama Queen Kejru is busy trying to divert attention from Augusta to save Sonia..
BUT
where are the sickular presstitutes?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Nilgiri said:


> Genuinely surprised it took this long for something so basic.
> 
> @anant_s
> 
> a) is it a bio toilet.


Not sure!


Nilgiri said:


> b) whats the schedule for this particular program?


The loco in which toilet is installed is WDG5. RDSO in its design for loco kept this as a basic feature and owing to a long pending demand by loco pilots, who have to endure long shifts without even a loo break. In my mind, this is a basic right of personnel on whom safety of entire train depends. It is proposed to be installed on dual cab WDG 4D as well, which have slightly altered superstructure design.
Anyway here it how it looks on WDG 5.










*PS *
Just to appriciate how tough the life can be sometimes for loco pilots, here is an example.
12432 (Hazarat Nizamuddin Trivandrum Rajdhani Express) between Kota and Vadodara has no stop for more than 6.5 hours and a distance of more than 500 kms.




going behind at a WAP 5 at close to 130 kph with a premier train in tow for such a long time and distance demands great focus by loco crew. Imagine how do these guys manage without even a toilet!

Alstom has offered on board toilet and Food heater for long haul freight locomotives (Twin Prima 2 Units for DFC) same as 2ES5 locomotives for Russia.









@Rain Man @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729696275411685376

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## noksss

Kejri @itch slapped by his own

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/niti...-a-non-issue-1404416?pfrom=home-lateststories

damn Chuthiyawall is trolled all over

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729911406099877888

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729911406099877888


Hahaha...that really cracked me up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra Manthan

JanjaWeed said:


> Hahaha...that really cracked me up!



LOL, I am still laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729888097136074752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729855070032928768
And this is ultimate trolling 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729848758201024512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729846440298610688
another hilarious one ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729772094532124672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729756086203502592

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729719948117983233

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

The only degree Kejribawal requires is Haryana Police's Third Degree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

kadamba-warrior said:


> But I still think Modi has been far too weak and slow dealing with corruption! He was elected with such a mandate because people were genuinely tired of all the corruption scandals involving seriously big money. If he had been tough on corruption from day one, nobody could have dared to accuse him of being an opportunist. If that meant that the opposition stalled all his bills in Upper House, he could still have been a martyr and reap political benefits to control both houses eventually - thereby allowing himself a chance to push through serious reforms.
> 
> Now that it is too late, he is being called an opportunist for pursuing "Choppergate" by everybody even though the charges of corruption against UPA have been substantial and in many cases, proven!


Exactly right, this is an opportunity lost forever I fear. Now those criminals can claim they are being unfairly persecuted with poltical motives and thus no justice will be delivered.

I forsee that is how this entire drama is going to play out- a hell of a lot of screaming, faux outrage and talking heads discussing the matter to death on tv shows but not a SINGLE prosecution, not a single rupee recovered for India's taxpayer and not a single reform delivered.

I heard on the BBC the other day, some British reporter's "analysis" on the matter was that all Modi was doing was "settling old poltical scores" and massaging his huge ego, his motives were not for the betterment of anyone but himself.

When you have this kind of narrative being spouted the battle is already lost.



anant_s said:


> Alstom has offered on board toilet and Food heater for long haul freight locomotives (Twin Prima 2 Units for DFC) same as 2ES5 locomotives for Russia.



This should not even be a question, the job these loco drivers do is not dissimlar to long haul commercial pilots who get beds, food heating provisions and toilets. If you want the best performance from such induviduals then you need to provide them with such basic ammenities.


+ the double-section Prima-2s the IR has ordered are far more purdy than those 2ES5s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> If you want the best performance from such induviduals then you need to provide them with such basic ammenities.


Absolutely!
I have had opportunity to footplate on a WAG 5 and trust me ergonomics are really poor. It was only after WAP 5 and WAG 9 arrived, that RDSO gave serious thought to cab design including ventilation. It is only recently that cab AC have been added and given the nature of responsibility, i agree fully that basic facilities are must.


Abingdonboy said:


> commercial pilots who get beds, food heating provisions and toilets


agree, but dont think IR would agree to provide hostess


Abingdonboy said:


> the double-section Prima-2s the IR has ordered are far more purdy than those 2ES5s


Thats biggest Prima 2 order ever, i'm sure Alstom would provide goodies and significant improvements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

n






Giving degree to Sir Einstein .

And POTUS

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul

https://defence.pk/threads/pm-modis...arifies-delhi-university.429961/#post-8298912

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

*PM Modi’s BA degree ‘authentic’: DU Registrar*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ee-du-registrar-fake-forgery-aap-bjp-2793945/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Slap on face of AK-49 & AAPTARDS:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

Not a single post on Uttarakhand, why am I not surprised?


----------



## IndoCarib

jaunty said:


> Not a single post on Uttarakhand, why am I not surprised?


 
Who is stopping you ?
How many posts you and your ilk posted on the chopper scam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

IndoCarib said:


> Who is stopping you ?



Nobody and that is why I posted it.


IndoCarib said:


> How many posts you and your ilk posted on the chopper scam ?



Don't know about my ilk but I did post on it and said that nothing would happen to the Gandhis. Wake me up when the govt builds up a concrete case against them. I said this at that time and saying this again-- is hamam mai sab nange hai. Would be happy to be proven wrong!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

jaunty said:


> Nobody and that is why I posted it.
> 
> 
> Don't know about my ilk but I did post on it and said that nothing would happen to the Gandhis. Wake me up when the govt builds up a concrete case against them. I said this at that time and saying this again-- is hamam mai sab nange hai. Would be happy to be proven wrong!


Can't help but agree, not a thing will come of any of the dramas the NDA has started against the Gandhis, they will continue to enjoy the status as India's "first family"; state subsidised accomadation, state security, "no frisk " at airports etc etc.

I wish I could beleive their days were numbered but it seems more apparent than ever that they are here to stay.



anant_s said:


> Thats biggest Prima 2 order ever, i'm sure Alstom would provide goodies and significant improvements.


No doubt about it! I can't wait to see these 12,000HP beasts in IR service, they are going to transform the entire IR IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

The debate has again shifted away from Augusta Westland and Vadra's land deals to degree of Modi.
I hope atleast the investigate agencies have more perseverance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Abingdonboy said:


> Can't help but agree, not a thing will come of any of the dramas the NDA has started against the Gandhis, they will continue to enjoy the status as India's "first family"; state subsidised accomadation, state security, "no frisk " at airports etc etc.
> 
> I wish I could beleive their days were numbered but it seems more apparent than ever that they are here to stay.



Gandhis cannot be thrown in jail 

First you have to build a strong case and then The law will take its course

But if they are busy defending themselves then they cannot successfully project Rahul
as the PM and that is where the Gandhis can be finally got rid of

If the Congress cannot win because of a liability called Rahul they themselves will
be forced to look for alternate leadership

The problem is the Family ; not the party

The family has ruined the party



anant_s said:


> Just to appriciate how tough the life can be sometimes for loco pilots, here is an example.
> 12432 (Hazarat Nizamuddin Trivandrum Rajdhani Express) between Kota and Vadodara has no stop for more than 6.5 hours and a distance of more than 500 kms.



They can take an  Unofficial  halt after Ratlam 

And I have observed that Rajdhani also stops at Godhra JN though there is No official Halt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Stephen Cohen said:


> Gandhis cannot be thrown in jail
> 
> First you have to build a strong case and then The law will take its course
> 
> But if they are busy defending themselves then they cannot successfully project Rahul
> as the PM and that is where the Gandhis can be finally got rid of
> 
> If the Congress cannot win because of a liability called Rahul they themselves will
> be forced to look for alternate leadership
> 
> The problem is the Family ; not the party
> 
> The family has ruined the party


The family IS the party and that very fact means that they have created an entire body filled with "yes men" (and women). The entire entity is toxic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730089415842893824

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dray

Bold step..

http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...aty-capital-gains-to-come-in-tax-net-2794105/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

*Is Arvind Kejriwal’s PAN card “fake”?*


Yesterday we had written how AAP had used half-truths and whole lies to make baseless allegations to somehow show that copies of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s degrees released by Amit Shah and Arun Jaitley were fake. We had also shown how these allegations were ranging from the stupid to the deceitful. One such claim, made by Ashutosh and from the official AAP handle is this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729595720823537664
*AAP claimed that since there was a discrepancy in the name of Mr Modi, i.e. the word “kumar” was present at some places and missing at some other places, the degree was fake.*

We had shown in the yesterday’s article itself how ordinary social media users trashed this claim by citing their own examples where their names had been inconsistent over a plethora of documents over the years.

Now, a social media user has turned the debate on its head. He has produced screenshots of the PAN card details of Arvind Kejriwal and showed that while Kejriwal’s name at all places was just “Arvind Kejriwal”, his name in the PAN database was “Arvind Kumar Kejriwal”:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729731132770652160
We verified the charge and found it to be correct. At all places, including the affidavit which Kejriwal has furnished for elections, his name is just “Arvind Kejriwal”:




Arvind Kejriwal’s name on legal documents

From the PAN number given by Kejriwal in the same affidavit, one can check his name as per PAN records with the Income Tax, and here, his middle name is mentioned as “Kumar”, which is not mentioned anywhere else!




PAN details

So purely going by AAP’s own logic, either Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal’s PAN is “fake” or all his other documents are “fake” or he legally changed his name from Arvind Kumar Kejriwal to Arvind Kejriwal! Will the real Kejriwal Kumar please stand up?

http://www.opindia.com/2016/05/is-arvind-kejriwals-pan-card-fake/

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dray

*Air India Scam: Praful Patel and his cronies received Kickbacks*

*http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/air-india-scam-praful-patel/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730064259955105793

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

Respect for Nupur Sharma, always send her to Newshour for debate with AAPtards.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Parul said:


> Slap on face of AK-49 & AAPTARDS:



They are saying that BJP produced all these documents now (Amit Shah + Jaitley release)

They say DU should independently confirm they are authentic or something...

BTW, has there been any word from DU?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nilgiri said:


> They are saying that BJP produced all these documents now (Amit Shah + Jaitley release)
> 
> They say DU should independently confirm they are authentic or something...
> 
> BTW, has there been any word from DU?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


>



So that AAP fool on times now newshour debate just got royally shafted ( I was watching his squealing yesterday)

Man I hate these 1 day delays on youtube channels hehe.



Rain Man said:


> Bold step..
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...aty-capital-gains-to-come-in-tax-net-2794105/



Sweet. More revenue for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Rain Man said:


> Respect for Nupur Sharma, always send her to Newshour for debate with AAPtards.



In fact Nupur Sharma should be given a free hand to have a go at AAP and Kejru...

The way She exposed Khetan was hilarious.

Now it is amply clear AAPtards are shooting in the dark about Modi's degrees.

First it was fake degrees, then names don't match, then number's don't match...when all were proven as idiotic, now they are saying one mark sheet is TYPED..
YES folks, this is AAP official argument that one of the mark sheet is typed, so Modi's degree is fake.

If there is any AAP supporter here, please explain this brainFart from Kejriwal to us regular folks.

btw, why is Kejriwal, AssTosh, Susudia and Khethan not releasing their degrees and mark sheets??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nilgiri said:


> So that AAP fool on times now newshour debate just got royally shafted ( I was watching his squealing yesterday)
> 
> Man I hate these 1 day delays on youtube channels hehe.
> .



Despite getting stripped naked in front of the entire world...shameless as they are, still trying to wriggle out of this by giving some bizarre excuses. Latest one being...DU registrar is a central govt employee, hence he is a BJP man! 
All I can say is...two minute silence to those who voted these monkeys to power!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

JanjaWeed said:


> All I can say is...two minute silence to those who voted these monkeys to power!



I would rather check the IQ of the people who voted for these jokers and give them free vasectomy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

DesiGuy1403 said:


> I would rather check the IQ of the people who voted for these jokers and give them free vasectomy.


haha...setup couple of medical stalls outside Jantar Mantar next time around when they hold a drama..I mean dharna!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

DesiGuy1403 said:


> The way She exposed Khetan was hilarious.



Cant wait to watch it....these spoilers are setting it up nicely


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nilgiri said:


> Man I hate these 1 day delays on youtube channels hehe.
> 
> .


Why don't you download Timesnow app? You can listen live or the video same day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


> Why don't you download Timesnow app? You can listen live or the video same day!



I think I'll do that. I never was much of a times now follower before....but lately its been getting quite entertaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Compilation of Lies of Head AAPtard..

http:// satyavijayi. com/50-lies-of-arvind-kejriwal-no-sane-man-will-call-kejriwal-honest-after-reading-this/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Hallelujah !!! 
True Disciples for India ... please stand up !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> Despite getting stripped naked in front of the entire world...shameless as they are, still trying to wriggle out of this by giving some bizarre excuses. Latest one being...DU registrar is a central govt employee, hence he is a BJP man!
> All I can say is...two minute silence to those who voted these monkeys to power!



Not really man even the Delhi people are regretting

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Kejru has done it again.
In delhi text books he got himself named as CM of India...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Rain Man said:


> *Is Arvind Kejriwal’s PAN card “fake”?*
> 
> 
> Yesterday we had written how AAP had used half-truths and whole lies to make baseless allegations to somehow show that copies of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s degrees released by Amit Shah and Arun Jaitley were fake. We had also shown how these allegations were ranging from the stupid to the deceitful. One such claim, made by Ashutosh and from the official AAP handle is this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729595720823537664
> *AAP claimed that since there was a discrepancy in the name of Mr Modi, i.e. the word “kumar” was present at some places and missing at some other places, the degree was fake.*
> 
> We had shown in the yesterday’s article itself how ordinary social media users trashed this claim by citing their own examples where their names had been inconsistent over a plethora of documents over the years.
> 
> Now, a social media user has turned the debate on its head. He has produced screenshots of the PAN card details of Arvind Kejriwal and showed that while Kejriwal’s name at all places was just “Arvind Kejriwal”, his name in the PAN database was “Arvind Kumar Kejriwal”:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729731132770652160
> We verified the charge and found it to be correct. At all places, including the affidavit which Kejriwal has furnished for elections, his name is just “Arvind Kejriwal”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal’s name on legal documents
> 
> From the PAN number given by Kejriwal in the same affidavit, one can check his name as per PAN records with the Income Tax, and here, his middle name is mentioned as “Kumar”, which is not mentioned anywhere else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAN details
> 
> So purely going by AAP’s own logic, either Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal’s PAN is “fake” or all his other documents are “fake” or he legally changed his name from Arvind Kumar Kejriwal to Arvind Kejriwal! Will the real Kejriwal Kumar please stand up?
> 
> http://www.opindia.com/2016/05/is-arvind-kejriwals-pan-card-fake/



My name on passport doesnt match the one on Degree and voter's ID.
Gosh!
AAP should stop playing these stunts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

@Pumba when are you getting back?


----------



## Levina

@Pumba

This ones for you 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730364108080455682Can't tag @RobinhoodPandey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/pm-...with-somalia-1405113?pfrom=home-lateststories


WTF is happening ? Did he really say that ? Or the usual media twist ? @Nair saab


----------



## dray

IndoCarib said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/pm-...with-somalia-1405113?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> 
> WTF is happening ? Did he really say that ? Or the usual media twist ? @Nair saab



He just said that the infant mortality rate (IMR) of Scheduled Tribes in Kerala is worse than that of Somalia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nimitam

IndoCarib said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/pm-...with-somalia-1405113?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> 
> WTF is happening ? Did he really say that ? Or the usual media twist ? @Nair saab



I think Modi said that Infant mortality rate (IMR) among the scheduled tribes in Kerala is worse than Somalia.



Rain Man said:


> He just said that the infant mortality rate (IMR) of Scheduled Tribes in Kerala is worse than that of Somalia.



It was a stupid thing to say in a state like Kerala. 

Mallu's have always been racist and will not take kindly to any comparison with somalia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Get your degree certified by Kejriwal.  

http://www.conneckto.com/degree/index.php



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Compilation of Lies of Head AAPtard..
> 
> http:// satyavijayi. com/50-lies-of-arvind-kejriwal-no-sane-man-will-call-kejriwal-honest-after-reading-this/



Excellent compilation of Kejriwal's blatant lies, hypocrisies, false & broken promises and U-turns, with videos as proofs!! Thanks for sharing.  

This link works: http://satyavijayi.com/50-lies-of-a...will-call-kejriwal-honest-after-reading-this/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Sky lord said:


> @Pumba when are you getting back?



18th Most Probably 


Levina said:


> @Pumba
> 
> This ones for you
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730364108080455682Can't tag @RobinhoodPandey



Meri Dimpu pe tanj kasne walon . . .

Mai maaf nahi karunga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Pumba said:


> Meri Dimpu pe tanj kasne walon . . .
> 
> *Mai maaf nahi karunga*


Maafi kissne Maangi hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Pumba said:


> Meri Dimpu pe tanj kasne walon . . .
> 
> Mai maaf nahi karunga



Who cares how she speaks.......lucky Akhilesh!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Rain Man said:


> Who cares how she speaks.......lucky Akhilesh!!!


 langoor ke haath me angoor...
but to be fair Akhilesh seems more balanced than most of his generation politicians..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Rain Man said:


> Who cares how she speaks.......lucky Akhilesh!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Hyderabad Central University Student union General Secretary from SFI exposes commies, sickulars and presstitutes in one go.
What is interesting is his take on Rohith vemula's suicide.

Would any resident Sanghi hater want to address this?

https://www.facebook.com/rajuatuoh/posts/275170362827739

http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/hcu-student-union-general-secretary/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

He kept the files related to FCRA irregualrities of Stooge Steelvad NGO in his home and when CBI wants to enquire him this s@um is playing victim card by saying harassment by seniors and working selflessly for country . As there is a possibility someone killing him the CBI should act fast and arrest this idiot

http://www.ndtv.com/ghaziabad-news/...sment-in-letter-1405387?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730656364721278980

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730607098355060736
This one is hilarious 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730602441574629378

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730599127935913984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730591292787281920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730589005197152256

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

HEHEHEHE..
Man, this video is absolutely fantastic.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730578994932768768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730547723082960896

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Honest and different Politics. 





@Jaat Rock I'm logged out & not able to sign into my account. Can you change the email address associated with my account? I'll request password reset via email?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaat Rock

Parul said:


> @Jaat Rock I'm logged out & not able to sign into my account. Can you change the email address associated with my account? I'll request password reset via email?


Password is again your username there, message me email address and password there i will set them for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*PM Modi Degree: 'DU Vice Chancellor Says He Is Under Pressure,' Claims AAP*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pm-m...-says-he-is-under-pressure-claims-aap-1405269

*PM Modi degree row: DU Vice Chancellor snubs AAP, says no pressure on him*
http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...nubs-aap-says-no-pressure-on-him_1884432.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parul

Jaat Rock said:


> Password is again your username there, message me email address and password there i will set them for you.



I've changed email and password. When I changed the Password, it didn't promt that it's been changed. Later, I signed in using new Password, it accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Congress (kerala PCC) twitter handle mocking Hindu sadhu's on Somalia comment ,Christian Chandi lead congress is showing its Hatred towards Hinduism

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

However, Christian Michel James, who is based in Dubai, also said that he does not personally know either Mrs Gandhi or her son, Rahul, who is the Congress vice-president, and stressed that his written suggestion that they be lobbied by diplomats does not mean bribes were paid to them. 

*"I have to protect the Gandhis to protect myself," he said to NDTV when asked about his comments that they played no part in the scandal, "I have to prove they are innocent to prove my innocence." *

*Mr Michel said that he stands by his earlier claim that Prime Minister Narendra Modi last year met with his Italian counterpart in New York, and offered to release two Italian marines imprisoned in India on murder charges in exchange for information about the Agusta deal that could embarrass or implicate Mrs Gandhi's*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/i-di...eman-to-ndtv-1405490?pfrom=home-lateststories

NDTV doing what it can at the best

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

*'Congress, Left Funded Protests Over Rohith Vemula's Death,' Says Student Leader*



​ A leader of the Left-affiliated student's union SFI at the Hyderabad Central University, has resigned alleging that the agitation over the death of Dalit scholarRohith Vemula is funded by political parties and has "become opportunistic."

The student, Raj Kumar Sahu, who has resigned from the Students Federation of India or SFI, said four months of protests have not helped get justice for Rohith Vemula. He also alleged that, "the movement is funded by the Congress, Left and opportunistic forces."

"HCU students union secretary resignsand makes startlingrevelations. Left and Congressrole exposedin Rohith Vemula's episode," tweeted union minister M Venkaiah Naidu of the BJP.

Follow

M Venkaiah Naidu 

✔‎@MVenkaiahNaidu


HCU students union secretary resigns and makes startling revelations. Left and Congress role exposed in Rohit Vemula's episode. 1/

12:57 PM - 12 May 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=730728528279310336


192192 Retweets


158158 likes



Follow

M Venkaiah Naidu 

✔‎@MVenkaiahNaidu
They need to apologize to the nation. 2

12:57 PM - 12 May 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=730728571946160129


5454 Retweets


6868 likes



Rohith Vemula, 26, was found hanging in his hostel room at the university in early January this year. In a suicide note he said he did not blame anyone for his decision to kill himself. But a month before that, he had sent a despairing letter to the University's Vice Chancellor Appa Rao about caste discrimination and said Dalit students should be given "a rope to hang themselves".

Students at the university have been on protest since Rohith's death, demanding the dismissal of Mr Rao and action against Union Ministers Smriti Irani and Bandarau Dattatreya, who they accuse of hounding Mr Vemula and his friends based on a complaint filed by leaders of the ABVP, the BJP's student wing, who study at the same university.

The central government has denied that Mr Vemula and others were persecuted.

In his resignation letter, Mr Sahu has said that the "present state of affairs at SFI, HCU is murky," and also that "the politics of SFI is opportunistic and not based on principles."

The SFI has dismissed Mr Sahu's allegations and accused him of "parroting what the ABVPhas been saying."
http://www.ndtv.com/hyderabad-news/...udent-leader-1405664?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

*Kerala 'VS' Somalia: Guess who uttered the 'S' word before PM Modi*

As it happens, such a comparison was done earlier by the Economic and Political Weekly (EPW), a highly respected policy and governance publication as also by a rival political leader who happens to be a communist and a former Chief Minister of Kerala.

*In an issue on "continuing deaths of infants and children due to malnutrition in Attappady" EPW focused on the state government’s indifference towards addressing issues affecting the tribals in the region.*

Quoting several surveys and reports *(some as recent as 2013) the publication states that "Attappady can be called Kerala's sub-Saharan Africa".*


*http://www.firstpost.com/politics/k...tion-epw-achuthanandan-attappady-2778530.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730819135324577792

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Levina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730819135324577792



Sometime it truly makes me wonder how TN is a leading state in India economically/socially....our politicians are the absolute worst....and enough people rely on/support their stupid gimmicks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


> TN is a leading state in India economically/socially.


Really?
Thats news to me. Sorry. Dont mean to offend you. 

I have been to parts of Tamil Nadu bordering Kerala, and there's a marked difference between the 2 states. 
TN could have done much better with its vast resources, but its the tamilian habit of hero worship that made politicians larger than life. Jayalalitha and likes are literally worshiped in TN. Just why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Meanwhile in Bihar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Levina said:


> Really?
> Thats news to me. Sorry. Dont mean to offend you.
> 
> I have been to parts of Tamil Nadu bordering Kerala, and there's a marked difference between the 2 states.
> TN could have done much better with its vast resources, but its the tamilian habit of hero worship that made politicians larger than life. Jayalalitha and likes are literally worshiped in TN. Just why?



People are stupid and gullible in TN....what more is there to say. They can work in a factory but they need a modern day earthly deity to follow because the "theory/ideals" in the temples just isn't enough (or they have completely left temples altogether because of DK movement and found new gods in human form to worship/idealise).

In Kerala, communism and socialism is what has supplanted this hero worship ideology in TN. The phenomenon is there too, just different guise of it...and it doesn't look so bad appearance wise....but practical wise its a big problem in implementing a good solid economy compared to TN.

Thats why TN people are more stupid/gullible but work hard/without fuss compared to Keralites, who argue and bicker about how much they got to work....unless they leave to GCC .

When I mean TN is overall a leader economically/socially in India...I mean compared to average we see in India as a whole of course. TN bureaucracy is a lot better than its top echelon of same old stupid leaders and far above Indian average (though still much improvement needed of course).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


> work hard/without fuss compared to Keralites, who argue and bicker about how much they got to work....unless they leave to GCC .


Hahaha
You've nailed it.
"Educated" mallu is his own enemy. 


Nilgiri said:


> When I mean TN is overall a leader economically/socially in India...I mean compared to average we see in India as a whole of course. T


I still doubt this. 
If it's about economics you should visit Punjab, if it's about social indicators eastern part of India fares better. 
TN is a behemoth of a state, which lacks good leaders...or so I felt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Levina said:


> Hahaha
> You've nailed it.
> "Educated" mallu is his own enemy.
> 
> I still doubt this.
> If it's about economics you should visit Punjab, if it's about social indicators eastern part of India fares better.
> TN is a behemoth of a state, which lacks good leaders...or so I felt.



Yah I said one of the leaders overall, not "the leader". Overall if you stack economic and social development, TN is balanced pretty well. Jack of all trades, master of none sort of thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Nilgiri said:


> Yah I said one of the leaders overall, not "the leader". Overall if you stack economic and social development, TN is balanced pretty well. Jack of all trades, master of none sort of thing.



To be fair, TN and Kerala have become stagnant in their development.


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


> . Overall if you stack economic and social development, TN is balanced pretty well.


Yeah I've heard my bro go ga-ga about TN.
He did his univ in TN and he loves your state more than kerala, i have yet to understand why. 
Someday i want to visit the thousand years old temples in TN, like the Meenakshi temple. 
Sorry for deviating the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Levina said:


> Yeah I've heard my bro go ga-ga about TN.
> He did his univ in TN and he loves your state more than kerala, i have yet to understand why.
> Someday i want to visit the thousand years old temples in TN, like the Meenakshi temple.
> Sorry for deviating the topic.



Grass always greener on other side phenomenon 

Yes our temples are like no one elses. Just like your backwaters and vibrant cultural mix.



DesiGuy1403 said:


> To be fair, TN and Kerala have become stagnant in their development.



How so? When you got near 80 - 100 % literacy rates, of course it wont be improving as much as those in 50, 60% range  Or you talking purely economic growth? Its similar phenomenon when you got a higher GDP per capita to begin with, its tough to grow at more than 10% per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


> Yes our temples are like no one elses.


I love the structures, but unfortunately they are not maintained well. 
Kerala fares better here too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Levina said:


> I love the structures, but unfortunately they are not maintained well.
> Kerala fares better here too.



Depends where you go, but yah overall % wise I agree. Some DK govt thugs have even whitewashed temple walls that contained very old murals and frescoes according to my appa (I forgot which temple it was). The most popular visited ones are pretty well maintained and undergo frequent renovations, kumbabhishekams etc....this extends to even small community temples that can be quite old....and it depends again on the local significance/patronage.

The temples (even large ones) that do not get so many visitors are neglected somewhat, its true. Which ones did you visit that were like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Nilgiri said:


> Which ones did you visit that were like that?


Somebody told me. 
I havent visited them. 
(I told you it was my WISH  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730768238603198464


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731139818193887232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731103626098319360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731104263649296384

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Jai ho Secular Bharat ki ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731053541385605120

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731115306609827840

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Had this police action been in a masjid or a church ... secular folks would be crying hoarse. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1011318485621179

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

Some good news coming our way... Hopefully Modi govt will announce it asap after pilot project.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-roll-out-in-october/articleshow/52251277.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jaunty

skyisthelimit said:


> Some good news coming our way... Hopefully Modi govt will announce it asap after pilot project.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-roll-out-in-october/articleshow/52251277.cms



Good move, read about it the other day.


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731338575078260739
MCD & DP = BJP ruled shik


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730082001156349952
Punjab has gone away from Badal & BJP


----------



## dray

Off-topic, but..... http://anonhq.com/saudi-arabia-releases-video-teaching-husbands-how-to-beat-their-wives-video/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Rain Man said:


> Off-topic, but..... http://anonhq.com/saudi-arabia-releases-video-teaching-husbands-how-to-beat-their-wives-video/


You're late to the party Rain Man. This video has been around for a couple of years. 

There's another one that proves the earth is flat ...also by a Saudi cleric....reason is if a plane goes up in the air the earth doesn't revolve under it  Initially I though it was a joke, but the guy was dead serious and went on about it for 20 minutes with the TV anchor nodding along!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

*Journalist who wrote report that Ayush ministry denied Muslims jobs arrested for 'forgery'*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...arrested-for-forgery/articleshow/52268070.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dray

*Sad State Of Indian Media: Photojournalists Abuse Kashmiri Protestors To Get Better Photos*

http://thelogicalindian.com/news/sa...use-kashmiri-protestors-to-get-better-photos/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

jaunty said:


> Good move, read about it the other day.




The main reason why Modi will continue to receive support from the Indian right, is the fact that he is by the best available option to the Indian people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> *Journalist who wrote report that Ayush ministry denied Muslims jobs arrested for 'forgery'*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...arrested-for-forgery/articleshow/52268070.cms



Arresting prestitutes should have started after the BIG WIN in 2014. Too much loose rope and patience for 2 yrs has created lot of damage and image issue for NDA.

All those spreading lies including prestitutes, ALI BABA (kejri) n 40 chor, even RG should be taken to court by BJP leaders for every defaming LIES they talk in MEDIA with big foul mouth.



Echo_419 said:


> The main reason why Modi will continue to receive support from the Indian right, is the fact that he is by the best available option to the Indian people



@Rain Man 

He is at least honestly taking forward the DBT scheme and trying to implement honestly at fast pace. People will understand his importance when they start experiencing the benefits of DBT, subsidy straight in bank accounts.

I am seeing on twiiter, people are also appreciating the way IT refunds done quicker.

Its a start, we are not used to such systematic way, we want it and someone has to put it in place. He is doing his job. Lets see what people think about all his efforts in 2019.

i hope he gets one more term. Country cannot get fast paced and firm decisions under gandhi led congress. Sycophancy and letting eat everyone has made our country a laggard in many things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

*Gujarat State Petroleum Corporation (GSPC)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731302301000957952


----------



## skyisthelimit

Did you guys hear the news...

570 crores CASH caught by election officials in TN, transported in 3 trucks. The drivers and other people in trucks could not explain.

All they said is SBI money.

Something fishy.


----------



## ranjeet

*Hooda’s land largesse for pvt builder ‘clear fraud’, SC restores it to HUDA*

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/hooda-haryana-vadra-scam-huda-2781232.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nimitam

mehboobkz said:


> *Gujarat State Petroleum Corporation (GSPC)*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731302301000957952



LOL.... are you aware that GSPC is a public limited company and is Audited by CAG ?

All reports about GSPC is part of public record.


----------



## mehboobkz

Nimitam said:


> LOL.... are you aware that GSPC is a public limited company and is Audited by CAG ?
> 
> All reports about GSPC is part of public record.




*Gujarat State Petroleum Corporation Ltd* (GSPC) is an oil and gas exploration company in Gujarat, India. It is India's only State Government-owned oil and gas company with the Government of Gujarat holding approximately 95% equity stake.

Duh!


----------



## jaunty

Echo_419 said:


> The main reason why Modi will continue to receive support from the* Indian right*, is the fact that he is by the best available option to the Indian people



The challenge is to maintain support from the independents, who basically decide elections. His core group will always be with him.


----------



## Marxist

After Bengal now in kerala ,Left and Congress will do anything to defeat BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731381810756788224

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nimitam

mehboobkz said:


> *Gujarat State Petroleum Corporation Ltd* (GSPC) is an oil and gas exploration company in Gujarat, India. It is India's only State Government-owned oil and gas company with the Government of Gujarat holding approximately 95% equity stake.
> 
> Duh!



Duh......Yes, it IS a Public Sector company audited by CAG. That is exactly what I said.  

What is your point ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731381810756788224


she is hot ...

Kerala !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

Nimitam said:


> Duh......Yes, it IS a *Public Sector company* audited by CAG. That is exactly what I said.
> 
> What is your point ?




_LOL.... are you aware that GSPC is a *public limited company* and is Audited by CAG ?_

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indian-p...es-discussions.281816/page-3434#ixzz48eebEahA


----------



## Nimitam

ranjeet said:


> she is hot ...
> 
> Kerala !!!



Looks like Ad for IPL 



mehboobkz said:


> _LOL.... are you aware that GSPC is a *public limited company* and is Audited by CAG ?_
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indian-p...es-discussions.281816/page-3434#ixzz48eebEahA



GSPC is a Public limited company AND a Public sector company you moron. That is why CAG audits it and that Audit report is part of public record.


----------



## ranjeet

Nimitam said:


> Looks like Ad for IPL


Only if there were no language barriers .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Nimitam said:


> _GSPC is a *Public limited company AND a Public sector company* you moron. That is why CAG audits it and that Audit report is part of public record_.




*What is the difference between public companies and public sector?*

_Public companies_ are those businesses owned by individuals (and not by a government). If a public company is a corporation whose stock is traded on a stock exchange it is said that the stock is publicly traded or that the company is a publicly-traded corporation.

_Public sector_ refers to government-owned organizations and government-provided services.


----------



## Nimitam

mehboobkz said:


> *What is the difference between public companies and public sector?*
> 
> _Public companies_ are those businesses owned by individuals (and not by a government). If a public company is a corporation whose stock is traded on a stock exchange it is said that the stock is publicly traded or that the company is a publicly-traded corporation.
> 
> _Public sector_ refers to government-owned organizations and government-provided services.



When 95% of stock of Public limited company is owned by the govt. it becomes Public sector company. Din't you just provide proof of that in your previous post ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samudra Manthan

*Journalist who reported Ayush ministry denied Muslims jobs arrested*

http://www.haindavakeralam.com/journalist-reported-ayush-hk22464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Immortan.Joe

mehboobkz said:


> *What is the difference between public companies and public sector?*
> 
> _Public companies_ are those businesses owned by individuals (and not by a government). If a public company is a corporation whose stock is traded on a stock exchange it is said that the stock is publicly traded or that the company is a publicly-traded corporation.
> 
> _Public sector_ refers to government-owned organizations and government-provided services.




Moron; Every company ,except family business which has not yet gone public, is a limited liability company; whether government owned or privately owned. 

This company is owned by state of Gujarat hence it is a government corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

*Top Lies spread by Indian Media in April 2016*

http://www.opindia.com/2016/05/top-lies-spread-by-indian-media-in-april-2016/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

ranjeet said:


> Kerala !!!



Holy $hitt!!!!! 



mehboobkz said:


> *Gujarat State Petroleum Corporation Ltd* (GSPC) is an oil and gas exploration company in Gujarat, India. It is India's only State Government-owned oil and gas company with the Government of Gujarat holding approximately 95% equity stake.
> 
> Duh!








Btw, @mehboobkz degree ke piche bhagna chor diye?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.dailyo.in/politics/naren...ps-niti-aayog-amitabh-kant/story/1/10619.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

*Man who lodged case against PM for insulting national flag claims assault*

*




A man, who has filed a complaint against Prime Minister Narendra Modi for allegedly 'insulting' the national flag, today told a Delhi court that he was recently assaulted and warned not to pursue the case.*

Complainant Ashish Sharma, who has sought registration of a first information report against the prime minister, recorded the pre-summoning evidence before metropolitan magistrate Snigdha Sarvaria in the complaint.

The court has now fixed the matter for July 30.

*'...on May 11, 2016, about mid-night, an attempt to kill took place near my house and I was warned that if I do not stop the complaint, I will soon be dead,' Sharma said.*

'On that day (international yoga day), the PM was wearing the tricolour which is the national flag of India. The PM cleaned his face and sweat of his body all over and clean his nose as well, he wiped his face with national flag in front of the world... All the media worldwide as well as Indian Media took photos of the PM insulting our national flag,' Sharma said.

*He claimed Modi insulted the flag more than 20 times.*

'I strongly believe that PM knows the Constitution of India and the act of insulting the Indian national flag, I am sure that the PM did insult to our national national flag knowingly, willingly and intentionally,' he said.

During the proceedings, Sharma also submitted a list of witnesses to be called for in the case.

The court had on April 6 taken cognisance of the complaint against the prime minister in the case.

*http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...aims-assault/d58a52fa8e5c80d358aa43bab7bdb321*

Weird, unethical Modi has imposed custom tax on defense related equipment and weapons/platforms. No other country ever does that. Shipments are lying on various entry points since months, not being cleared without paying customs. 



http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/bus...ompromising-nation-for-adani-and-ambani-0516/


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731525932859686912

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KhapPanchayat

We should open a thread with PM Modi's and his ministers performance, according to PDF members, his 2 years has been completed and all i am seeing is biased/congress reviews in India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

*Will he turn out to be Narendra Modi's Arab steed? Or Congress' Trojan horse? Subramanian Swamy's entry into the Rajya Sabha has Lutyens' Delhi aflutter with theories.*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...at-among-the-pigeons/articleshow/52277147.cms

Why is TOI doubting him to be a trojan horse of congress ?


----------



## skyisthelimit

No outrage from any Media gurus or houses. If this would have been said by BJP leader, it would be 24x7 atyachar for next whole week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731507149596069889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

*Amit Shah uses old magazine photo to defend PM on Somalia jibe, causes more embarrassment*

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...nd-pm-somalia-jibe-causes-embarrassment/45557

Not so long ago, Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s Somalia jibe in Kerala had made him the subject of widespread criticism with social media users slamming him for comparing _God’s Own Country_ to a severely underdeveloped African nation.






Faced with unprecedented outrage, the BJP’s national president, Amit Shah recently, made desperate attempts to defend Modi on his Somalia comments.

But, while doing so, he appears to have caused more embarrassment to himself, his party and a reputed magazine.

On Saturday (yesterday), Shah launched a counter offensive by saying that the prime minister was, after all, right in describing the infant mortality in Kerala as worse than Somalia.

Shah said that Modi was not comparing Kerala with Somalia, but had only highlighted the actual living conditions of the tribals.

Shah relied on many media reports to make his point. This also included a report of Outlook magazine, which had carried a cover story in its July 2013 issue.

Titled as _God’s Own Curse_, the cover story explored the condition of tribals in Kerala, especially in Attapadi near Palakkad district.


But, what Shah didn’t realise that the magazine he was relying on had mistakenly used the photo of children’s plight in north Sri Lanka during its civil war.






It now appears that the photo used by magazine was not from Kerala but from Sri Lanka and taken from 2009 US State Department Report to Congress on “Incidents During the Recent Conflicts in Sri Lanka.”

The photo used by Outlook was actually taken in May 2009 from Sri Lanka.

The social media users have begun attacking Shah for using a photo, which was allegedly fabricated from the beginning.

It seems, Shah’s action has also cause unintended embarrassment for a reputed magazine, otherwise known for its hard-hitting journalism.

The Delhi based magazine appeared to have used the photo of the mother and child on the cover to add to the visual impact of the story.

The magazine had not included the cover photo inside the report, where it used pictures from various tribal hamlets in Kerala.


ROFOL at BJP desperation .





_Lack of water in Gujarat, Modi is responsible_ - *Anandiben*

LOL

Somehow the truth came out from her hesitant mouth.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731801013116538880
*नरेंद्र मोदी सरकार ने किसानों को भिखारी बना दिया- Nana Patekar*

We know it Nana!

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/fre...nsible-of-farmer-condition-nana-patekar-0516/



*Supreme Court sends notice to Modi government on Kejriwal's inquiry. 

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/fre...to-central-govt-on-arvind-kejriwal-plea-0516/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731838154324480002

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

*He also tried to harass environmentalist and Padma Shri awardee Sunita Narain's NGO Centre for Science and Environment (CSE) by serving it a standard questionnaire under FCRA in November last year, without clearance from his seniors.*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...oshi-for-questioning/articleshow/52281364.cms

Finaly the idiot is caught

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

Some humor... Courtesy Twitter 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729911605845102594

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

inka excuse pehle ready rehta hai ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/k...e-cards-bjp-may-become-kingmaker-2782104.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ly-on-print-advertisements/article8605375.ece

Aam admi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

*BJP politician says "To provide water is God's job" *

Lol at Moron ministers of Modi/BJP

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/state/madhya-pradesh-bjp-minister-said-on-water-crises-0516/

*One murder in Bihar & the BJP comes charging with "Gundaraj" catch phrase.*

And here in Gujarat we have triple murder and BJP remains willfully silent.

http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/surats-triple-murder-exposed-lawlessness-gujarat-congress/45613

*Even God used to drink liquor, why ban it - BJP MLA.*

Rofol at idiot BJPians who are elected members of legislative assembly.

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/state/bjp-mla-said-god-also-drink-liquor-0516/


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> BJP politician says "To provide water is God's job"



pssstt...

What happened to Kejru & AAPtards shouting from roof tops about Modi's degrees?

Different day, different drama from the Delhi Drama queen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ly-on-print-advertisements/article8605375.ece
> 
> Aam admi



Chuthiyawal is acting more like a Advertisement Minister than a Chief Minister of Delhi

*The list of publications which have received money from the Delhi government includes three Malayali and one Kannada newspaper -- popular in Kerala and Karnataka. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

If the problem is with the US administration & Obama towards the country, Americans talk against their POTUS.

But in India, if the problem is with Modi, stupid Indians start talking of Kejriwal, who is inconsequential in GOI.

Frustrated & deceptive BJP hypocrites can not debunk opponent's claims against Modi misdeeds. 

Pity.
Such nation has no future.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

noksss said:


> The list of publications which have received money from the Delhi government includes three Malayali and one Kannada newspaper -- popular in Kerala and Karnataka.



Think about this for a minute.

Drama Queen Kejru is spending Delhi people's hard earned money for his own advertisement in Kerala & Karnataka.

Talk about making monkeys of people. If a Punjabi is seriously considering voting for this idiot, they should be neutered ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732079323365158912


----------



## gslv

mehboobkz said:


> If the problem is with the US administration & Obama towards the country, Americans talk against their POTUS.
> 
> But in India, if the problem is with Modi, stupid Indians start talking of Kejriwal, who is inconsequential in GOI.
> 
> Frustrated & deceptive BJP hypocrites can not debunk opponent's claims against Modi misdeeds.
> 
> Pity.
> Such nation has no future.


AHA , Irony died a thousand times.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

gslv said:


> AHA , Irony died a thousand times.



Oh please...give credit where it is due..
Drama Queen Kejru murdered Irony a thousand times


----------



## Levina

noksss said:


> *The list of publications which have received money from the Delhi government includes three Malayali and one Kannada newspaper -- popular in Kerala and Karnataka. *


As if threat from BJP wasn't enough, Congress & CPI(M) now face a new threat- KEJRIWALL. lolz
I pitty them.



mehboobkz said:


> But in India, if the problem is with Modi, stupid Indians start talking of Kejriwal, who is inconsequential in GOI.



Errrrrrrrrr
isn't it the other way round?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732110470023254016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Its akin to talk against RBI policies and Raghu Rajan and Rajan's followers deceptively change the topic and involve the peon of RBI. 

Hoodwinking + humbug = Treachery.


----------



## noksss

*How PM Modi’s Electricity Scheme Has Changed This Village *





A family gather inside their home in the village of Anandpur in the northern state of Uttar Pradesh, soon after the village was electrified. (AFP Photo)


*Highlights*

*PM Modi had promised 18,452 villages would get electricity in 1,000 days*
*Since scheme was launched last year, over 7,700 villages have electricity*
*UP's Anandpur village is the latest beneficiary of the scheme*

*Anandpur, Uttar Pradesh*: Ram Kishore searched long and hard to find a suitable wife for his son, but his efforts only paid off when electricity finally came to his village this year.

Now he is all smiles as he sits under a glowing light bulb in his single-room home in Anandpur village. Just 145 miles from the capital New Delhi, it has never had electricity – until now.

*“I will personally invite my daughter-in-law’s family to visit us and look at the electricity meter,” the 60-year-old former labourer said proudly after his house was connected.*






Prior to electrification, women cooked food by candlelight in the village of Anandpur in Uttar Pradesh. (AFP Photo)
*Anandpur is just one beneficiary of an ambitious plan Prime Minister Narendra Modi announced in his Independence Day speech last August to bring electricity to 18,452 Indian villages.

Government figures released last year showed that more than 300 million people still have no access to electricity.*

Per-capital electricity consumption is barely one third of the global average.

Speaking from the ramparts of the Red Fort in Delhi, PM Modi said those villagers had been “deprived of the rays of development,” promising to finish the job within 1,000 days and saying the country was “not ready to wait for 10 years”.
It has not been an easy task.

*Dinesh Arora, who runs the scheme for the Power Ministry, says the communities targeted are the “the toughest villages in most extreme corners of the country”.*





Sixty year-old villager Ram Kishore sits beneath a newly installed electricity meter at his home in the village of Anandpur. (AFP Photo)
*Many cannot be reached by road or are in areas riven by violence.

Two of Mr Arora’s engineers were kidnapped and by Naxals, while another team had to swim across a river to reach their destination.

Even once they reached the villages, some were given a hostile reception by residents suspicious of local governments that had given them little help in the past.*

The country’s federal structure has added to the challenges, with electricity provision usually handled at the state level.

Each state has its own, often loss-making power providers, which are not always eager to extend provision to the poorest villages where revenues are unlikely to justify the cost.

*Nonetheless, since PM Modi launched the scheme, over 7,700 villages have been connected to the grid.*

As the main power line to Anandpur is switched on, the local men who had gathered excitedly round the visiting officials to watch the run screaming towards their mostly mud and brick houses yelling, “did it come?”.

*“My husband has promised that we will now buy a fan and sleep peacefully at night, without mosquitoes,” said Urmila Devi, who lived in a village with electricity before she married and had to get used to kerosene lamps in Anandpur.*

Only 18 of the 25 households in Anandpur agreed to get connected and have the free electricity metre installed — the other seven were unsure they could afford the monthly bill of between Rs 70 and 140.

http://everylifecounts.ndtv.com/how...ed-this-village-2892?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...-sight-tribals-kicks-vendors-vegetables/45670

*BJP leader ‘doesn’t like’ the sight of tribals, kicks vendors’ vegetables*


----------



## skyisthelimit

jaunty said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ly-on-print-advertisements/article8605375.ece
> 
> Aam admi



Ya so much for so called man and party who call themselves honest and issue honesty certificates.

If he really did his work, y would he need to post advts in south India or Maharashtra and other places.

i have the feeling that he believes 2019 will be a hung verdict and he wants to emerge as the only man with honest image.


----------



## Pumba

Maa Dekho ye bhi Insano ki hi olad hai !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Huskar

Seems like BJP is winning in my home state according to every agency. Hope my peeps don't disappoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

*New maths: The BJP may find it easier to push through legislation after Rajya Sabha polls next month*

The Congress will remain the single largest party in the Rajya Sabha, but the Bharatiya Janata Party will make considerable gains following the June 11 elections to 57 seats in the 250-member Upper House.

The gap between the two parties will narrow considerably, providing solace to the ruling BJP. The party’s bench strength is expected to go up to 52 after the election, which was notified by the Election Commission last week, while the Congress’ tally will fall to 58 seats.

The BJP can also now count on the support of six new members who were recently nominated to the Upper House. The figure will go up to seven once the sole vacancy in the nominated category is filled. While these members can vote independently, they usually favour the government that nominates them.

The change in the composition of the Upper House will come as a relief to the National Democratic Alliance government, which, being in the minority, has been struggling to push through its legislative agenda in the Rajya Sabha.

For instance, the ruling alliance has not been able to push through the Goods and Services Tax Bill because it hasn't had the numbers in the Rajya Sabha. It has been dependent on the Congress, which has set three pre-conditions for supporting the legislation.

Gaining in strength

Of the 57 members whose term ended on Friday, 14 each belong to the BJP and the Congress. The BJP’s figure will go up to 17 after the June election, while the Congress' numbers will come down by eight. The Congress has got a bonus of one seat after the Supreme Court restored the Harish Rawat government in Uttarakhand. However, it is not in a position to win the seat from Gujarat which fell vacant after the death of its sitting member Praveen Rashtrapal on Thursday.

The BJP will pick up all four seats in Rajasthan as the party had swept the 2013 assembly polls in the state. Similarly, the ruling party will also be able win three seats from Maharashtra on the back of its outstanding performance in the 2014 assembly election. Among the BJP members who have retired are Union ministers M Venkaiah Naidu, Piyush Goel, Suresh Prabhu, Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi, Nirmala Sitharaman, Birender Singh and YS Chowdhary.

Naqvi is hoping to return to the Upper House from Uttar Pradesh where the BJP can win one seat, while Goel and Prabhu will have no problems winning from Maharashtra. While it is certain that Naidu and Sitharaman will return to the Upper House, it is not clear which states they will be fielded from. Naidu had won his last seat from Karnataka along with Aayyamur Manjunath, but the party has the numbers to win only one seat this time.

If the BJP wants to field Sitharaman from Andhra Pradesh again, it will have to walk the extra mile to placate chief minister N Chandrababu Naidu of the Telugu Desam Party. Naidu has been sulking because the Centre has yet to fulfil its promise of a special economic package for the redrawn state. Birender Singh will be re-elected from his home state Haryana, and MJ Akbar is likely to be fielded by the BJP from Jharkhand, where it can get one seat.

Reduced tally

As for the Congress, there is no hope of returning for three members – JD Seelam, Jairam Ramesh and Hanumanth Rao – from Telangana and Andhra Pradesh as the grand old party lost control of the two states in the last assembly election. Ramesh is hoping to get re-nominated from Karnataka, where the Congress can win two seats. Sitting member Oscar Fernandes has already been named, but the second seat is up for grabs.

The strength of the Janata Dal (United) is set to come down from five to two as it now has to share the spoils with its Bihar ally, the Rashtriya Janata Dal. While speculation is rife that RJD chief Lalu Prasad Yadav will nominate either his wife Rabri Devi or daughter Misa from his quota, former JD(U) president Sharad Yadav is expected to return to the Upper House. However, there is still no clarity on the second name. The other four members who retired on Friday include party spokesperson KC Tyagi, Pawan Verma, Ghulam Rasool Baliyawi and RCP Singh.

The results of the Tamil Nadu assembly elections, which will be declared next week, will decide how the six vacancies in the state will be shared. The AIADMK has 12 members while the DMK has four, but the equation could well change after the results.

http://scroll.in/article/808138/why...egislation-after-rajya-sabha-polls-next-month

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

So two more states going away from Congress then? Congress mukt bharat mission is right on track!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

As per Exit polls if Amma loses TN, its advantage NDA in Rajya Sabha. 

Amma will cooperate more and also in 2019 elections, she has no other option left.

Win for Mumtaz in W Bengal means she will be in bargaining seat with so called SECULAR forces of Nitish, Kejri, Lalu, CONgress.

Its a WIN WIN for NDA in 2016.

Should start preparations for UP elections now, full fledged with public meetings and all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732202597747032064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732241199759663104

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

*What did critics, rivals, political-pundits and jokers ‘predict’ about Modi before 16 May 2014 *

http://www.opindia.com/2015/05/what...jokers-predict-about-modi-before-16-may-2014/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

The Huskar said:


> Seems like BJP is winning in my home state according to every agency. Hope my peeps don't disappoint.



Yes, I am expecting around 60-65 seats for BJP-AGP.


----------



## Nimitam

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 305611



This unfortunately is true. 

Modi govts. Biggest blunder was to continue tax on gold. I blame Arun Jailtlee.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Nimitam said:


> This unfortunately is true.
> 
> Modi govts. Biggest blunder was to continue tax on gold. I blame Arun Jailtlee.



Only the big hoarders are affected by this.
In fact the value of tax is absolutely pitiful.

The reason for the resistance is because of the fact gold is a huge source of black money for a lot of people and the gold traders are at the centre of it all.

It is not hitting their legal money, instead, this would affect their illegal money.

This is one move I support. The Tax on PF was an absolute shocker though...WTH was the govt thinking on that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Huskar

jaunty said:


> Yes, I am expecting around 60-65 seats for BJP-AGP.


What do you think about AIUDF's chances.Times Now gave them highest chance of 18 seats but my intuition tells me it will me more than that.Any thoughts?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

The Huskar said:


> What do you think about AIUDF's chances.Times Now gave them highest chance of 18 seats but my intuition tells me it will me more than that.Any thoughts?



One of the factors worked in favour of BJP it seems is that the local muslims voted for it as they too were frustrated by the Bangla immigrants.

"IF" BJP forms the govt, they must resolve the illegal issue in Assam as they will be in power in both state and centre and there can't be any excuses for not doing it.

Also, doing it will consolidate their vote share, hurting the opposition big time.
AND
May be West Bengalis will look at BJP and start thinking them as an option since they too have a lot of Bangla illegals residing there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

*Anand Joshi, the home ministry officer under arrest for issuing arbitrary notices to NGOs under Foreign Contributions Regulation Act (FCRA), had secretly contacted a senior Ford Foundation representative in New Delhi in July 2015 and offered to share minutes of a key home ministry meeting that discussed registration of the US-based donor's Delhi office under an Indian law.*

*Ford Foundation chose to ignore the "offer" and later informed seniors in the home ministry about it.*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...o-to-Ford-Foundation/articleshow/52301630.cms

something is really Fishy why did the ford foundation ignored the offer ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

DesiGuy1403 said:


> One of the factors worked in favour of BJP it seems is that the local muslims voted for it as they too were frustrated by the Bangla immigrants.
> 
> "IF" BJP forms the govt, they must resolve the illegal issue in Assam as they will be in power in both state and centre and there can't be any excuses for not doing it.
> 
> Also, doing it will consolidate their vote share, hurting the opposition big time.
> AND
> May be West Bengalis will look at BJP and start thinking them as an option since they too have a lot of Bangla illegals residing there.


The question arises whether this votes have swung or not.As far as I know state Muslims decided to hold religion over nationality.


----------



## mehboobkz

Delhi MCD elections:

AAP does it again.
BJP at bottom again.
Congress improves. 

AAP 5
Cong 4
BJP 3
Independent 1


----------



## mehboobkz

MCD was dominated by Congress for 3 terms.
Then came BJP for 2 terms.
Now it is AAP.

Oops!
Congress just bought the independent who won.
So new tally reads as:

AAP 5
Congress 5
BJP 3

The bottom belongs to bunkum BJP, in whose control, MCD was doing scams.

Revised sense coupled with new arithmetic on MCD:

AAP - 0 to 5 
Cong - 2 to 5 
BJP - 11 to 3


----------



## noksss

mehboobkz said:


> MCD was dominated by Congress for 3 terms.
> Then came BJP for 2 terms.
> Now it is AAP.
> 
> Oops!
> Congress just bought the independent who won.
> So new tally reads as:
> 
> AAP 5
> Congress 5
> BJP 3
> 
> The bottom belongs to bunkum BJP, in whose control, MCD was doing scams.
> 
> Revised sense coupled with new arithmetic on MCD:
> 
> AAP - 0 to 5
> Cong - 2 to 5
> BJP - 11 to 3




*Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), making its civic poll debut, won five seats, which is disappointing for the party as it was hoping to replicate its assembly election success and win all 13*

*His party, however, admitted that it was hoping for more. "We will discuss the results in detail with those who were contesting and analyse where we fell short," said AAP leader Dilip Pandey.

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/delh...-in-13-wards-1407026?pfrom=home-lateststories*


So Chuthiyawal didn't got a free ride like he got a year before and that's a good news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome Indian

noksss said:


> *Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), making its civic poll debut, won five seats, which is disappointing for the party as it was hoping to replicate its assembly election success and win all 13*
> 
> *His party, however, admitted that it was hoping for more. "We will discuss the results in detail with those who were contesting and analyse where we fell short," said AAP leader Dilip Pandey.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/delh...-in-13-wards-1407026?pfrom=home-lateststories*
> 
> 
> So Chuthiyawal didn't got a free ride like he got a year before and that's a good news


Don't worry AAP will win Punjab 2017 and MP 2018 with huge seats


----------



## DesiGuy1403

noksss said:


> So Chuthiyawal didn't got a free ride like he got a year before and that's a good news



AAPtards could not get even 50% of seats..

Looks like Sickular votes have started to go back to Congees. Let's see if the chameleon will change colors again to balance it out!


----------



## Immortan.Joe

Awesome Indian said:


> Don't worry AAP will win Punjab 2017 and MP 2018 with huge seats




MP in 2018!!! What do you AAPtards smoke?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

noksss said:


> *Ford Foundation chose to ignore the "offer" and later informed seniors in the home ministry **about it.*
> 
> something is really Fishy why did the ford foundation ignored the offer ?



Most likely they already had better or even more reliable source within the ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Immortan.Joe said:


> MP in 2018!!! What do you AAPtards smoke?



It's something that is extracted from the south end of their leader, which is dried and then powdered...
I heard it gives the AAPtards certain high which makes them say incredible things..

What did u think AssTosh, Khathan and Sisodia smoked just before their infamous media meeting regarding Modi's degrees

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome Indian

Immortan.Joe said:


> MP in 2018!!! What do you AAPtards smoke?


Don't worry it will be official soon


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Awesome Indian said:


> Don't worry it will be official soon



Make sure you don't loose Delhi soon.
Heard 21 of your MLA's are going to be disbarred soon.
And there are cases against 11 more..

Looks like Delhi will have mini-elections in 2017 along with Punjab...


----------



## Nimitam

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Only the big hoarders are affected by this.
> In fact the value of tax is absolutely pitiful.
> 
> The reason for the resistance is because of the fact gold is a huge source of black money for a lot of people and the gold traders are at the centre of it all.
> 
> It is not hitting their legal money, instead, this would affect their illegal money.
> 
> This is one move I support. The Tax on PF was an absolute shocker though...WTH was the govt thinking on that!



That is absolute rubbish. 

95% of the gold is brought by people who value it as an investment and as an gift for their love ones. This is not the 10th century to hoard gold. We have tax havens for that and hawala and off shore accounts. 

If we want to stop black money we need to make money from Singapore and Mauritius transparent. Not tax gold. Gold is for the poor and for the middle class. The Rich have far better avenues. 

Govt. is only making gold smuggling lucrative and harming the local industry and buyers. Its is Foolish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Awesome Indian said:


> Don't worry AAP will win Punjab 2017 and MP 2018 with huge seats



Yes MP in 2018 & PM in 2019


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Nimitam said:


> That is absolute rubbish.
> 
> 95% of the gold is brought by people who value it as an investment and as an gift for their love ones. This is not the 10th century to hoard gold. We have tax havens for that and hawala and off shore accounts.
> 
> If we want to stop black money we need to make money from Singapore and Mauritius transparent. Not tax gold. Gold is for the poor and for the middle class. The Rich have far better avenues.
> 
> Govt. is only making gold smuggling lucrative and harming the local industry and buyers. Its is Foolish.



The transaction tax is 1%. Please let me know how paying 500 rupees extra for 50000 gold purchase would hurt the buyers!

In fact govt is ready to reduce the tax where the shop owners want to scrap it altogether.

FACT 1: It's not about the money 
FACT 2: Since it is taxed from now on, the gold selling is now regulated.

What FACT 2 does is it will stop all the smuggling and hoarding since the shop owners must account for entry and exit of Gold from their shops.

This in fact is a boon for the end customers.
WHY is this a good thing for customers eh?
Because, buying any jewellery in India means you are actually paying for more gold than you actually bought. How are the Gold shops doing it? They hide this as wastage in the bills, which in fact is anything but wastage.

Please talk to some of the small gold sellers. They are pretty happy with this move. Only ones who have problem with this are the bigger players who are involved all sort of illegal activities in name of selling gold.
Now this minuscule Transaction tax will put an end to most illegal activity in this sector.



noksss said:


> Yes MP in 2018 & PM in 2019



So with Delhi, Punjab and MP, Drama Queen will become PM in 2019!!
That's some maths you got going there mate...

Anyway, what happened to Modi certificate investigation? CM, Dep CM, and hosts of ministers and MLA's used up weeks of their time investigating this important matter...
Any new leads?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

DesiGuy1403 said:


> The transaction tax is 1%. Please let me know how paying 500 rupees extra for 50000 gold purchase would hurt the buyers!
> 
> In fact govt is ready to reduce the tax where the shop owners want to scrap it altogether.
> 
> FACT 1: It's not about the money
> FACT 2: Since it is taxed from now on, the gold selling is now regulated.
> 
> What FACT 2 does is it will stop all the smuggling and hoarding since the shop owners must account for entry and exit of Gold from their shops.
> 
> This in fact is a boon for the end customers.
> WHY is this a good thing for customers eh?
> Because, buying any jewellery in India means you are actually paying for more gold than you actually bought. How are the Gold shops doing it? They hide this as wastage in the bills, which in fact is anything but wastage.
> 
> Please talk to some of the small gold sellers. They are pretty happy with this move. Only ones who have problem with this are the bigger players who are involved all sort of illegal activities in name of selling gold.
> Now this minuscule Transaction tax will put an end to most illegal activity in this sector.
> 
> 
> 
> So with Delhi, Punjab and MP, Drama Queen will become PM in 2019!!
> That's some maths you got going there mate...
> 
> Anyway, what happened to Modi certificate investigation? CM, Dep CM, and hosts of ministers and MLA's used up weeks of their time investigating this important matter...
> Any new leads?



check my Edited comment I forget to put

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nimitam

DesiGuy1403 said:


> The transaction tax is 1%. Please let me know how paying 500 rupees extra for 50000 gold purchase would hurt the buyers!
> 
> In fact govt is ready to reduce the tax where the shop owners want to scrap it altogether.
> 
> FACT 1: It's not about the money
> FACT 2: Since it is taxed from now on, the gold selling is now regulated.
> 
> What FACT 2 does is it will stop all the smuggling and hoarding since the shop owners must account for entry and exit of Gold from their shops.
> 
> This in fact is a boon for the end customers.
> WHY is this a good thing for customers eh?
> Because, buying any jewellery in India means you are actually paying for more gold than you actually bought. How are the Gold shops doing it? They hide this as wastage in the bills, which in fact is anything but wastage.
> 
> Please talk to some of the small gold sellers. They are pretty happy with this move. Only ones who have problem with this are the bigger players who are involved all sort of illegal activities in name of selling gold.
> Now this minuscule Transaction tax will put an end to most illegal activity in this sector.



There is also an import duty on gold. 

There is also an sales tax on gold. 

This for a nation that has dealt with gold for 1000's of years. We are the people who set the gold standard for the rest of the world. 

The transaction tax is least of the problem. 

Even an increase in Rs. 1 will hurt the consumer, forget about Rs. 500. 

One way to eliminate black money is to eliminate Income Tax. Rather than do that, govt. is busy trying to tax everything else. Its idiotic. 

To eliminate black money from govt. department is to implement Lok Ayukta or any similar strict law that will put 'babu's in jail. Where is that effort ? 

This is a foolish scheme of a foolish finance minister.


----------



## mehboobkz

See what BJPians do to propel their God Modi:

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...ofile-praising-narendra-modi-goes-viral/45778

*At central government’s gaushala conference, union ministers heckled*

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...hala-conference-union-ministers-heckled/45763



noksss said:


> *Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), making its civic poll debut, won five seats, which is disappointing for the party as it was hoping to replicate its assembly election success and win all 13*
> 
> *His party, however, admitted that it was hoping for more. "We will discuss the results in detail with those who were contesting and analyse where we fell short," said AAP leader Dilip Pandey.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/delh...-in-13-wards-1407026?pfrom=home-lateststories*
> 
> 
> _So Chuthiyawal didn't got a free ride like he got a year before and that's a good news_



@Jango Please tell the poster to use civilized language. This form is not acceptable.


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...ng-making-fake-affidavits-truly-booming/45786

*Gujarat minister in the dock, Activists say “Gujarat Model of fake affidavits is truly booming”*


Two years ago, Gujarat’s energey and petroleum minister Saurabh Patel was slapped with an EC notice asking to explain about his links with Reliance and its owners Ambani family.

*




*

Responding to the Election Commission, Patel had said, “In my letter, I have clearly informed the EC that I am married to the daughter of Dhirubhai Ambani’s elder brother. That was 25 years ago and that’s what I have said.”

During his visit to Gujarat, the Aam Aadmi Party leader and now Delhi chief minister, Arvind Kejriwal, had alleged that was allocated important portfolios of Petroleum, Petrochemicals, Energy and Industries because of his family relations with the Ambani family.

Activists in Ahmedabad now claim to have stumbled upon evidence, which they say will place the minister in a spot of considerable.

Patel is now being accused of having lied on oath about while making declarations about his conflict of interests before and after taking up the key ministry in the Gujarat government.

Patel, who also hold the finance ministry in Anandiben Patels’ cabinet, allegedly concealed his position as dsirector in two companies U40108GJ1994PTC021688 TRADEX POLYMERS PVT LTD 30/03/1994 –and U45201GJ2009PTC058455 SOLITAIRE REALTY PRIVATE LIMITED 28/10/2009 while submitting his election affidavit in 2012 assembly elections.

Demanding a through investigation against should be deemed as a serious crime, activist Roshan Shah recently wrote the Gujarat’s chief electoral officer.

*



*

The chief electoral officer, in his reply, informed Shah that the matter had been transferred to ‘concerned depart’ for appropriate action.

Patel is also alleged to have stated inaccurate information while stating his name in the election affidavit.

Shah said that while every government documents including PAN card and ministry of corporate affairs had the Gujarat minister’s surname as Dalal, his election affidavit had described his surname as ‘Dalal Patel.’

*
And Modi says Gujarat is the land of milk & honey with no crime. *


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> MCD was dominated by Congress for 3 terms.
> Then came BJP for 2 terms.
> Now it is AAP.
> 
> Oops!
> Congress just bought the independent who won.
> So new tally reads as:
> 
> AAP 5
> Congress 5
> BJP 3
> 
> The bottom belongs to bunkum BJP, in whose control, MCD was doing scams.
> 
> Revised sense coupled with new arithmetic on MCD:
> 
> AAP - 0 to 5
> Cong - 2 to 5
> BJP - 11 to 3


 

Looks like Kejri's Sonia bachao andolan seems to be working in Congress's favor. People voted in droves for Congress instead of AAP. AAP should have won more seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

BJP, Modi as PM, ruling party, got beaten black & blue:

2012 got 7 of 13

And today?

The less we talk the better.

Modi magic has waned.

#MCD






Despite Modi at helm, the BJP is being shown the door in many states:


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> BJP, Modi as PM, ruling party, got beaten black & blue:
> 
> 2012 got 7 of 13
> 
> And today?
> 
> The less we talk the better.
> 
> Modi magic has waned.
> 
> #MCD


 
Agreed. Modi magic has waned in Delhi. The ruling party in Delhi is AAP, not BJP. Winning less than 50% seats is not a good show by AAP. Perhaps dumbtards didnt realize that they were actually campaigning for Congress when they went after Modi's degree.


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732580444818968576
Assistant of BJP MLA arrested along with 3 person in connection of Journalist Akhilesh murder case in #Jharkhand 

Now BJP walas trying to murder journalists?


----------



## mehboobkz

DU should be proud to announce that Indian PM is their alumnus, just as IIT Kharagpur has declared Arvind Kejriwal their proud alumnus who is the CM of Delhi. 

Why is DU hiding?


----------



## skyisthelimit

IndoCarib said:


> Agreed. Modi magic has waned in Delhi. The ruling party in Delhi is AAP, not BJP. Winning less than 50% seats is not a good show by AAP. Perhaps dumbtards didnt realize that they were actually campaigning for Congress when they went after Modi's degree.



Someone should tell this guy....AAP had 54% vote share in 2015.... MCD elections is less than 20...29%...drop of 50%.

What does that indicate?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Modi blabbers big about Gujarat.
So here it is:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732766776878993408






For the fear of Mehbooba ruth jayegi, Modi did not arrest 8 other Kashmiri students who shouted against India.
Where is his ethics & moral combo?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> Modi blabbers big about Gujarat.
> So here it is:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732766776878993408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the fear of Mehbooba ruth jayegi, Modi did not arrest 8 other Kashmiri students who shouted against India.
> Where is his ethics & moral combo?



psst...
What happened to AAP in MCD by elections?
Your vote came down to 29%...

Looks like the Congees have gone to their mother ship leaving you lot in Kanpusion..


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> When in opposition, BJP-Modi against FDI, and when in power, goes whole hog?
> Hypocrite Modi?



That is fine sir...

Can we talk about Modi's degrees some more?

I heard Khethan and AssTosh and Sisodia and Kejru are still in DU searching toilets for proof that Modi in fact used them..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

When in opposition, BJP-Modi against FDI, and when in power, goes whole hog?
Hypocrite Modi?






Modi why do you fool Indians with your do nothing Yojnas?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732786559204790272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

*Delhi civic poll result: AAP senses danger*

While its leaders may outwardly exult over the five seats that the Aam Aadmi Party won in its first foray in civic body elections in Delhi, there is no denying that the bypoll results have a disquieting message for the capital's ruling party. *The five-seat win is sobering in the light of an internal party *survey* carried out a week before balloting that gave *AAP* 12 seats. *

And much as the party dismisses the Congress as being of no consequence in Delhi, the hurdles to its future successes actually lie in that quarter. 

* In the bypolls, which till last week AAP was touting as a test run for the municipal elections of 2017, it garnered a mere 29.93% of the vote share. And while the spin doctors may say this is a gain from a zero position, there is no denying that the vote share compares poorly with the over 50% it got while winning 67 out of 70 seats in the 2015 assembly elections. *

* More significantly, in five seats, four of which were won by Congress, the party was relegated to third position, implying that BJP has retained its vote, but a resurgent Congress is making inroads into the AAP support base.* 

"Of course the Congress' performance is a reason for worry," admitted a senior AAP member. "Congress has not impacted BJP's vote bank, but has eaten into our share just as we did their's in the assembly election." 

Outwardly, the party is unwilling to show any anxieties. AAP's Delhi convenor Dilip Pandey said, "It would be incorrect to compare a state election with the corporation elections. The issues are totally different. For us, the vote share is a gain from zero since this is our first election. Both BJP and Congress saw their vote shares shrink." 
Chief minister Arvind Kejriwal similarly interpreted the results, tweeting: "MCD ruled by BJP-Congress. Outsider AAP wins maximum seats in byelection. Thanks Delhi for reaffirming faith. Ab MCD election mein sabhi seat jeetni hai." 

*But it is clear that both BJP and Congress are now challenges for AAP.* 

*Seven seats of the 13 had people who had joined AAP before the 2014 assembly elections and won. The party managed to victories in just three of these seats. The wins in Ballimaran and Tehkhand indicated that AAP still had the confidence of the minority, slums and Purvanchali voters. But this demographic had gone the Congress' way in other places, helping it win four seats. *


The results, plus the pre-poll squabbles in the party over the Nawada and Khichripur seats, probably have the leaders thinking, particularly as one of them admitted, "We do not have the luxury any longer of thinking of ourselves as outsiders." 


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...lt-AAP-senses-danger/articleshow/52316370.cms


----------



## DesiGuy1403

It looks like the Sickulars of Delhi have gone back to the mother ship Congress.

You can already see AAP leadership running scared..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Immortan.Joe

DesiGuy1403 said:


> It looks like the Sickulars of Delhi have gone back to the mother ship Congress.
> 
> You can already see AAP leadership running scared..




Some people would never vote for BJP: Muslims, Christians, and Communists. Furthermore, muftkhors and people with chip on shoulder ,like Autorickshawalas (Urban proletariat), have less tendency to vote for BJP. 

Sikhs too have a lower tendency to vote for BJP, though I find this phenomenon, strange. Sikhs ,at least in Delhi, have very bad habit of blaming their shortcomings onto others. Currently there is a serious drug problem among Sikh community ,both in Punjab and in Delhi, and nearly every Sikh I have came across blamed Badals and Modi for this problem, while completely ignoring that no one force them to consume drugs, and other communities and neighbouring state of Punjab ,like Rajasthan and Haryana, does not have a drug problem, even though Rajasthan shares border with Pakistan and drug could be much easily smuggled into Rajasthan than Punjab. Drug addiction is a social problem which could not be solved by government, and even USA's "war on drugs (actual war)" has failed. 

So there is always a substantial chunk of population which would never vote for BJP. Last time Congress collapsed and all of anti-BJP votes shifted to AAP, and thus BJP lost even though it held its vote share. Sickulars coming back to Congress is a good sign for BJP in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Immortan.Joe said:


> Sikhs too have a lower tendency to vote for BJP, though I find this phenomenon, strange.



Yeah...Congees massacred them and yet they keep voting them back to power in Punjab and Delhi.
I just can't believe the low self esteeem that would make Sikhs to vote for Congress!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732914483123785728


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

why should the Kashmiri pandits be ignored?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732926911958155264
@SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Levina said:


> why should the Kashmiri pandits be ignored?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732926911958155264
> @SarthakGanguly


Why are they still in refugee camps 26 years after they were displaced? 

Refugee camps are supposed to be temporary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Robert Vadra kin steal show, Congressmen revolt*

Congress workers created ruckus at a party event in Pune where Shehzad's younger brother, Tehseen, was a speaker

Tehseen has recently married Robert Vadra's cousin Monica

“You people cannot become our leaders only because you are someone’s relatives,” they said

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w-Congressmen-revolt/articleshow/52317897.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

meanwhile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nimitam

Sky lord said:


> Why are they still in refugee camps 26 years after they were displaced?
> 
> Refugee camps are supposed to be temporary.



Refugee camps are on govt. land and once they have occupied land and built their home, no one would want to leave it. Besides by this time all the houses would have become pucca houses by now. 

They even get ownership of the land after 14 years based on adverse possession law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

*How is Modi different from Kejriwal?*

Modi promises big and then after coming to the power, gets enlightened by the constraints, political compulsions, balance sheets and many other excuses. And then takes a graceful U turn, among the applause of his followers. 

Arvind Kejriwal promises small, basic, practical things, and then fulfills those promises at a lightening fast speed. 
Modi isn't working on any systematic changes in the governance, is not bringing in accountability, is not empowering the people in everyday governance. He believes in the grand old trickle down system.

After Modi left Gujarat, the state has started to look like any other state, the swine flu has spread tremendously in the state, so much that even the health minister fell for it. 

Arvind Kejriwal on the other hand is working hard to create a system which would continue to work efficiently even after he has left. 
Modi doesn't like and doesn't want any other authority looking over his shoulder. Whether it is CIC or CVC or Lokpal, he is just not making any appointments. The RTIs were stalled heavily in Gujarat when he was the CM and they are starting to pile up when he is the PM.

Arvind believes in transparency. AAP is only the second political party to have RTI, the political funding is totally transparent, and this has been acknowledged by both UPA2 and NDA governments. 

Modi has been very very swift in giving reliefs to the corporates which heavily funded his campaign, and in the same way Arvind has been very very swift in giving relief to the common man who funded his campaign.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Anyone following the election results?


mehboobkz said:


> *How is Modi different from Kejriwal?*
> 
> Modi promises big and then after coming to the power, gets enlightened by the constraints, political compulsions, balance sheets and many other excuses. And then takes a graceful U turn, among the applause of his followers.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal promises small, basic, practical things, and then fulfills those promises at a lightening fast speed.
> Modi isn't working on any systematic changes in the governance, is not bringing in accountability, is not empowering the people in everyday governance. He believes in the grand old trickle down system.
> 
> After Modi left Gujarat, the state has started to look like any other state, the swine flu has spread tremendously in the state, so much that even the health minister fell for it.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal on the other hand is working hard to create a system which would continue to work efficiently even after he has left.
> Modi doesn't like and doesn't want any other authority looking over his shoulder. Whether it is CIC or CVC or Lokpal, he is just not making any appointments. The RTIs were stalled heavily in Gujarat when he was the CM and they are starting to pile up when he is the PM.
> 
> Arvind believes in transparency. AAP is only the second political party to have RTI, the political funding is totally transparent, and this has been acknowledged by both UPA2 and NDA governments.
> 
> Modi has been very very swift in giving reliefs to the corporates which heavily funded his campaign, and in the same way Arvind has been very very swift in giving relief to the common man who funded his campaign.




psssst.....was Drama queen talking about himself?


----------



## AugenBlick

mehboobkz said:


> *How is Modi different from Kejriwal?*
> 
> Modi promises big and then after coming to the power, gets enlightened by the constraints, political compulsions, balance sheets and many other excuses. And then takes a graceful U turn, among the applause of his followers.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal promises small, basic, practical things, and then fulfills those promises at a lightening fast speed.
> Modi isn't working on any systematic changes in the governance, is not bringing in accountability, is not empowering the people in everyday governance. He believes in the grand old trickle down system.
> 
> After Modi left Gujarat, the state has started to look like any other state, the swine flu has spread tremendously in the state, so much that even the health minister fell for it.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal on the other hand is working hard to create a system which would continue to work efficiently even after he has left.
> Modi doesn't like and doesn't want any other authority looking over his shoulder. Whether it is CIC or CVC or Lokpal, he is just not making any appointments. The RTIs were stalled heavily in Gujarat when he was the CM and they are starting to pile up when he is the PM.
> 
> Arvind believes in transparency. AAP is only the second political party to have RTI, the political funding is totally transparent, and this has been acknowledged by both UPA2 and NDA governments.
> 
> Modi has been very very swift in giving reliefs to the corporates which heavily funded his campaign, and in the same way Arvind has been very very swift in giving relief to the common man who funded his campaign.


Pre Election :
Gujrat is not special. It lacks in many areas. What about HDI, what about sekularizm.

Post Election:
After Modi left Gujarat, the state has *started* to look like any other state.

Ch***tiye.... kahan kahan se muh utha ke aa jate hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Sky lord said:


> Why are they still in refugee camps 26 years after they were displaced?


As far as I know, govt had constructed Jagti township for KPs, but the township is beyond Nagrota, pretty far from the Jammu city. Many KPs shifted to the township but some stayed back due to lack of houses in the township.



> Refugee camps are supposed to be temporary


Gone are the days of tents in these refugee camps. These days the tents have been converted into barracks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733090545510305792

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732863236027101184

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732863236027101184


Found this too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732914012678164480

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733235216618164224

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733235216618164224


damn... she will win hands down from any constituency for any party!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

One step closer to Congress mukt bharat 


*Now Gimme some sickulars to hunt *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

magudi said:


> One step closer to Congress mukt bharat
> 
> 
> *Now Gimme some sickulars to hunt *



Assam or Kerala ?


----------



## Nimitam

Rain Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733235216618164224



God bless democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733235216618164224


I love angoor ... 








magudi said:


> One step closer to Congress mukt bharat
> 
> 
> *Now Gimme some sickulars to hunt *


Aao thakur .. tumhari hi kami thi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pumba

ranjeet said:


> I love angoor ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aao thakur .. tumhari hi kami thi.



Bhabhi ji ke kaan bharne padenge ab 



Rain Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733235216618164224





JanjaWeed said:


> damn... she will win hands down from any constituency for any party!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Pumba said:


> Bhabhi ji ke kaan bharne padenge ab


Happy hours chal rahe hai .. Sher aaj khula ghoom raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pumba

ranjeet said:


> Happy hours chal rahe hai .. Sher aaj khula ghoom raha hai



ek bar dana or rangeen pani band hoga to grah matralaya pe puri shraddha lout ayegi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Pumba said:


> ek bar dana or rangeen pani band hoga to grah matralaya pe puri shraddha lout ayegi


Janab ... itni garmi mein ye zulam to nah karo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

ranjeet said:


> Janab ... itni garmi mein ye zulam to nah karo.



to bolo Angoor khatte hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## noksss

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 305936



That's Cool buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Samudra Manthan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733155166132674560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733322665889529858
@Nimitam How many votes did NTK get in these elections. I only get this figure that Seeman only got 177 votes, but @Maravan says they got 5 lakh votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Mamta has called Rahul the USP of NDA


----------



## ranjeet

*NDA set to overtake UPA’s Rajya Sabha tally by June*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...bile&utm_medium=Twitter&utm_campaign=referral

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nimitam

Samudra Manthan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733155166132674560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733322665889529858
> @Nimitam How many votes did NTK get in these elections. I only get this figure that Seeman only got 177 votes, but @Maravan says they got 5 lakh votes.



The vote till date for NTK is 4,58,043. 

http://www.youthcorner.in/tamil-nadu-election-results-live-vote-counting/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733172648226750465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732780021996224512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733259176890138624


----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733172648226750465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732780021996224512
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733259176890138624



That's all ok..

BUT

Has Kejru, Sosidia, AssTosh, Khethan and AAPtards come out of DU yet? last I heard they were still searching for proofs..

What happened to Modi's certificates?

Any new drama planned? let us know please? I want to order some pizaa before that to enjoy the show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Delhi (Kejriwal) & Central government (Modi) are making "JungleRaj" of Delhi Capital - HC

HC blames PM of India this way. As it is, CM of Delhi is inconsequential, one who is not even a state CM. But PM of India to hear such from HC is a matter of shame. 

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/india/delhi-hc-slams-centre-and-delhi-for-jungle-raj-0516/

CPM on the verge of losing national party status


India may fail to defend itself from Pakistani missiles: Expert



GST red-flagged by RSS, so BJP doesn't want it passed: Congress


India could have gone nuclear as early as 1964: US report


----------



## TejasMk3

Samudra Manthan said:


> How many votes did NTK get in these elections. I only get this figure that Seeman only got 177 votes,



Check this out:





BJP actually got more than dmdk (Vijaykanth) ,ntk(seeman) ,cpi and mdmk(vaiko)

Vijaykanth lost his deposit...from leader of opposition, to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## Kal Muah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732453730105200645


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733473425679753216

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

VS Modi


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## DesiGuy1403

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 306052



Theek hai bhai..

BJP lost.

Cong and AAP won big time...Now where are the celebrations of Cong and AAP on this tremendous achievement?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Dynasty secular slaves will go to any length to keep Indians at the feet of Chinese Gandhi. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733235463771828225


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> Dynasty secular slaves will go to any length to keep Indians at the feet of Chinese Gandhi.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733235463771828225


A reply to this tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733517916641984512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Left's frustration/desperation over gains made by BJP. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733535754811363329


AugenBlick said:


> A reply to this tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733517916641984512



This one was good too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

I will send crook Amit Shah to Jail - Shri Ram Jethmalani


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733491681899741185


----------



## mehboobkz

*What do Delhiites think of Kejriwal now?*
*

*
*Khalid Sayeed*


https://www.quora.com/What-do-Delhites-think-about-Kejriwal-now?no_redirect=1
Let me answer this question this way. Switch off your TV set ,Twitter and facebook for a week. Go travel around Delhi,Talk to people randomly ,visit Government offices for mundane work like Birth Certificate,Marriage certificate..

During these days , you will realize that Delhi is becoming much better and organized city. You will see that there is lot of improvement needs to be done,but government is genuinely working towards that goal step by step and more importantly - With an honest approach.


----------



## mehboobkz

Modi's paper tiger India:

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indi...eak-link-agusta-1408005?pfrom=home-topstories


----------



## heisenberg

*We are in it for ideological reasons: BJP poll strategists*
Myithili Hazarika| TNN | May 20, 2016, 01.06 AM IST



Shubrastha Shikha(left) and Rajat Sethi. (Photo courtesy: facebook.com/AssamNirman)
BJP's victory in Assam following 15 years of Congress rule had a 29-year-old Harvard public policy graduate and a 27-year-old writer-activist crafting poll strategy for the saffron party. In an email interview, Rajat Sethi and Shubrastha Shikha talk to Myithili Hazarika about their game plan and the road ahead.

Q: How did it all start? Did the BJP approach you for their poll campaign for the 2016 Assembly elections in Assam?

A (Shubrastha): It started way back in June 2015. BJP national general secretary Ram Madhav ji and Rajat have a long history of association since Rajat's IIT days. When Madhav ji was invited by the Harvard India Group for a lecture in 2014, the Assam talks first began.

Q: What were your expectations from the party, in a region that has been historically unhappy with 'communal politics' of community and indigeneity?

A (Shubrastha): We expected regular feedback and consistent mentorship from the party leaders on implementing micro and macro communication strategies, and we received them at each stage of the campaign.

Q: Social media being what it is today, how was its power harnessed to help Sarbananda Sonowal?

A (Shubrastha): Although not a determining factor, social media was definitely a crucial tool for us during the entire campaign cycle. We engaged with constituents on social media and sought regular inputs from them. We outperformed and outnumbered the incumbent party on social media communication in December last year.





Q: A major part of the poll campaigning would have been to understand the ground scenario involving marginalized groups and their expectations from the 2016 polls. Comment.

A (Shubrastha): The agenda of our communication strategy was this - focus the debate on development and make the people of Assam active stakeholders in agenda- setting for this election. Assam has unique challenges and unique solutions, all interspersed together. But no one heard the people - the marginalized, the poor, the disadvantaged all these years. We filled that gap and reached out to as many people as we could. Thereafter, we ensured that the communication was consistent in narrating the vision of Narendra Modi and the BJP. We tried to convey the philosophy of entitlement versus empowerment in the simplest possible way, utilising all channels of communication at our disposal.

Q: Your Facebook status says, 'From 5 to 55 seats in five years for Sarbananda Sonowal'. Rajat, what has been your strategy, the pitch? Was the stand against immigrants the BJP's trump card?
A (Sethi): This election is a reaffirmation of Axomiya pride and identity and it was an election, by and large, on the question of preserving and nurturing the core entity of Assam. This assertion went beyond social and cultural positioning to political, economic and developmental posturing.
In a state ruled by the Congress for more than 55 years, it was very frustrating for people to hear the standard response of 'Baad diya hai' (let it go) from their incumbent CM to every problem Assam faced. So, first, we began by establishing ourselves as a credible opposition raising issues relevant and pertinent to the people of Assam. After we built on anti- incumbency with our 'Baad diya hai' communication series, we presented people's solutions to problems they faced in the form of a people's vision document for Assam.
Q: How has the vision document 'Assam Nirman' been instrumental?
A (Shubrastha): Assam Nirman gave us an opportunity to reach out to every nook and corner of the state. By dividing the state into various zones and identifying core areas of focus in each of these zones -- which came with their unique set of charms and challenges -- we were able to make sense of the popular adage 'Assam is a microcosm of India'. The dialogue series we held was a sincere effort on the part of the party to reach out to the intellectuals, opinion makers, policy experts, artists, entrepreneurs, socio-political workers of the state. It gave us a humbling experience to listen to the people and understand Assam. The vision document was a repository of all this and more.Q: How has Assam been different from states such as Bihar?A (Shubrastha): There is no reason to compare Bihar and Assam - arithmetically, socially, culturally and politically. BJP was never even a comfortable minority party in Assam prior to this Assembly election. The socio-cultural, ethnic and political issues of Assam are markedly different from Bihar's. The alliance in Assam was more on ideological grounds than on arithmetic grounds.Q: Has any other party approached you?




A (Shubrastha): No. We are not 'professional' in the sense of the term it is often used these days. We are in this industry for ideological reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

Modi/RSS jingoism now reaching new highs:

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/ind...s-captain-should-say-jai-hind-in-flight-0516/

Students, Supreme Court in fav of NEET.
But Modi brings out ordnance against it and against the Supreme Court.
Which country's PM goes against their own highest court?
Japanese, American, Canadian, Swedish?
None.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732862222720995329
And the BJP dances on the streets?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733556459363913728


----------



## mehboobkz

Court dismisses frivolous case against Kejriwal:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733611705503088640


----------



## Kal Muah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733588678841241601

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

He was fighting for Dalit's right to enter the temple. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733631545706225664

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

*Pakistan applies for NSG membership*

*http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...g-membership/95931eff94d8336f7f01a151eed12ae3*

VVIP Chopper scam: ED finds money trail in Israel

US House votes to block $450m aid to Pakistan

Why a mysterious black briefcase follows the US president everywhere
Read more at http://www.businessinsider.my/nuclear-football-2015/#tIYcysBh1zPwlepe.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> Modi/RSS jingoism now reaching new highs:
> 
> http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/ind...s-captain-should-say-jai-hind-in-flight-0516/
> 
> Students, Supreme Court in fav of NEET.
> But Modi brings out ordnance against it and against the Supreme Court.
> Which country's PM goes against their own highest court?
> Japanese, American, Canadian, Swedish?
> None.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732862222720995329
> And the BJP dances on the streets?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733556459363913728


 

Students are not in favor of NEET.

*Students Cheer As Centre Preps Order To Defer Common Medical Test NEET*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/cabi...dical-exam-neet-1408141?pfrom=home-topstories


----------



## mehboobkz

IndoCarib said:


> Students are not in favor of NEET.
> 
> *Students Cheer As Centre Preps Order To Defer Common Medical Test NEET*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/cabi...dical-exam-neet-1408141?pfrom=home-topstories



NEET1
NEET2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733601182808055809
*India to select fighter jet under 'Make in India' by March*

*http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...dia-by-march/3a4b1b9de2bf93da5780142b1b78003c 

India will decide on either Boeing's F18A, Eurofighter Typhoon, Rafale or Gripen.*


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733688916289556480


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733669360221442049
BJP rubbished patriot Karkare to save couple of implicated Hindus.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733665235555495936
In fact Modi was in a "Jashan manao" mode to save his face. 
There was nothing to be happy as Shiv Sena said today. 

BJP lost badly.


----------



## dray

*“I told Raga that we will loose in Assam, he said So What? and started playing with his dog”: Congress Man thrashed RaGa.*

*Video: https://play.ndtv.com/video/index/id/416675*

*http://www.thelotpot.com/told-raga-...arted-playing-dog-congress-man-thrashed-raga/*


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733669566589501440


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> He was fighting for Dalit's right to enter the temple.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733631545706225664


 
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...with-dalits/story-xgMf43341xFysW1Es1IRcN.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

*How the Indian Left lost the plot on the uniform civil code*

*The Muslim Women’s Bill passed by Rajiv Gandhi’s government exactly 30 years ago had a range of unexpected consequences.*

*http://scroll.in/article/808289/how-the-indian-left-lost-the-plot-on-the-uniform-civil-code*


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733563615714758657
@halupridol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

And violence starts in God's own country. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733740342802055168

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

*Rahul Gandhi for UP CM: Script by Prashant Kishor, Directed By Nitish Kumar*

The second theory is more interesting. This is what many in the Congress Party subscribe to as well. *They think Kishor is hand-in-glove with Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar, and is trying to pull a fast one over the Congress Party. *It is no secret that Nitish Kumar wants to lead an amalgamation of anti-Modi forces in 2019. Rahul Gandhi might be an obstacle to his dream, and so they believe Kishor wants to sacrifice the Congress scion at Uttar Pradesh’s political altar. 

*The political demise of Rahul Gandhi will weaken the party substantially and leave it with no option but to support a Nitish-led front.* After all, BJP dumped Kishor and the Congress has a reputation of mistreating those who work for it. Nitish Kumar has treated Kishor with respect, and the prospects of the ‘master strategist’ are brightest over there.

http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/rahul-gandhi-prashant-nitish/

*Nitish Kumar Lost Assam Elections, bet you didn’t know*

Nitish Kumar along with his trusted lieutenant Prashant Kishor tried coaxing Congress to get into an alliance with AIUDF. He explained how the union of secular forces averts the division of secular votes _And when seculars assemble, the saffronists tremble_. Prashant Kishor of course used his Data Crunching Prowess to represent Nitish Kumar’s theories numerically. Of course all of it fell on the deaf ears of Tarun Gogoi, who was more than prepared for his 4thterm.

Had it not been for Badruddin Ajmal’s emotional outburst, the crafty backend maneuverings of Nitish Kumar would have remained concealed.

From allying with Lalu to foraying for partners in UP to sweet-talking Gogoi in Assam Elections, every move of Nitish Kumar is indicative of his lust for the PM Throne.

http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/nitish-kumar-assam-elections/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nimitam

Rain Man said:


> *Rahul Gandhi for UP CM: Script by Prashant Kishor, Directed By Nitish Kumar*
> 
> The second theory is more interesting. This is what many in the Congress Party subscribe to as well. *They think Kishor is hand-in-glove with Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar, and is trying to pull a fast one over the Congress Party. *It is no secret that Nitish Kumar wants to lead an amalgamation of anti-Modi forces in 2019. Rahul Gandhi might be an obstacle to his dream, and so they believe Kishor wants to sacrifice the Congress scion at Uttar Pradesh’s political altar.
> 
> *The political demise of Rahul Gandhi will weaken the party substantially and leave it with no option but to support a Nitish-led front.* After all, BJP dumped Kishor and the Congress has a reputation of mistreating those who work for it. Nitish Kumar has treated Kishor with respect, and the prospects of the ‘master strategist’ are brightest over there.
> 
> http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/rahul-gandhi-prashant-nitish/
> 
> *Nitish Kumar Lost Assam Elections, bet you didn’t know*
> 
> Nitish Kumar along with his trusted lieutenant Prashant Kishor tried coaxing Congress to get into an alliance with AIUDF. He explained how the union of secular forces averts the division of secular votes _And when seculars assemble, the saffronists tremble_. Prashant Kishor of course used his Data Crunching Prowess to represent Nitish Kumar’s theories numerically. Of course all of it fell on the deaf ears of Tarun Gogoi, who was more than prepared for his 4thterm.
> 
> Had it not been for Badruddin Ajmal’s emotional outburst, the crafty backend maneuverings of Nitish Kumar would have remained concealed.
> 
> From allying with Lalu to foraying for partners in UP to sweet-talking Gogoi in Assam Elections, every move of Nitish Kumar is indicative of his lust for the PM Throne.
> 
> http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/nitish-kumar-assam-elections/



By talking about Nitish kumar you are giving him undue importance and attention. 

His ambition and greed might be genuine, but the reality is that in Bihar he himself is a MINORITY PARTNER in the Alliance. Lalu Yadav holds the majority seat and this is unlikely to change.


----------



## mehboobkz

Is this the PM of India?
Very unethical & dishonest.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733892263097438208


----------



## CorporateAffairs

mehboobkz said:


> BJP lost badly.







ranjeet said:


> And violence starts in God's own country.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733740342802055168


Nothing new Bro. Anti National Congress and China party CPI have ruined Kerala.


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/675334527837868032
And this is Modiraj?

http://www.thehindu.com/business/In...-decade-low-as-steel-drags/article8576756.ece


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## indiatester

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 306172


Statistics is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Juggernautjatt

indiatester said:


> Statistics is a wonderful thing!


Specially when they show true picture.


----------



## mehboobkz

Astonishing! UP farmer with just Rs 12,000 in bank account, identified as Vijay Mallya's guarantor goo.gl/JqC4Aw

MUST READ: Number Of Death On India’s Road Is Same As 2 Daily Plane Crashes goo.gl/mJATMN


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 306172


riaz haq se statistics ki tution le raha hai kya bhai?


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733921890155139072


----------



## Immortan.Joe

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 306172




If you retarded morons apply your brain, you would understand that the reason why this election cycle is being considered in for BJP but loss for Congress is because the election took place in states where congress was strong ,yet it lost, while BJP was next to non-existent in these states, and yes was able to win one and start performing well in others.



ranjeet said:


> riaz haq se statistics ki tution le raha hai kya bhai?




Being an AAPtard automatically impose 40 IQ points penalty. No need for any coaching.


----------



## mehboobkz

We're coming for Babri, says ISIS in a chilling video


----------



## ranjeet

Calling all PRAYER WARRIORS.... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729952112159793153

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733907894706438144
http://news.rediff.com/commentary/201
6/may/20/islamic-state-is-laughing-at-america-trump/f7837adf148905e60dde837b7e73547c

*Islamic State is laughing at America: Trump*

Modi chamcha B S Bassi to be appointed as a Governor in Punjab.

Sure shot sign that AAP has already won Punjab.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733931073151729664
Modi could not digest his dinner yesterday. 

Delhi Court dismisses complaint against CM Arvind Kejriwal for alleged 'thulla' remark
Daily News & Analysis‎


----------



## noksss

Rain Man said:


> *Rahul Gandhi for UP CM: Script by Prashant Kishor, Directed By Nitish Kumar*
> 
> The second theory is more interesting. This is what many in the Congress Party subscribe to as well. *They think Kishor is hand-in-glove with Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar, and is trying to pull a fast one over the Congress Party. *It is no secret that Nitish Kumar wants to lead an amalgamation of anti-Modi forces in 2019. Rahul Gandhi might be an obstacle to his dream, and so they believe Kishor wants to sacrifice the Congress scion at Uttar Pradesh’s political altar.
> 
> *The political demise of Rahul Gandhi will weaken the party substantially and leave it with no option but to support a Nitish-led front.* After all, BJP dumped Kishor and the Congress has a reputation of mistreating those who work for it. Nitish Kumar has treated Kishor with respect, and the prospects of the ‘master strategist’ are brightest over there.
> 
> http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/rahul-gandhi-prashant-nitish/
> 
> *Nitish Kumar Lost Assam Elections, bet you didn’t know*
> 
> Nitish Kumar along with his trusted lieutenant Prashant Kishor tried coaxing Congress to get into an alliance with AIUDF. He explained how the union of secular forces averts the division of secular votes _And when seculars assemble, the saffronists tremble_. Prashant Kishor of course used his Data Crunching Prowess to represent Nitish Kumar’s theories numerically. Of course all of it fell on the deaf ears of Tarun Gogoi, who was more than prepared for his 4thterm.
> 
> Had it not been for Badruddin Ajmal’s emotional outburst, the crafty backend maneuverings of Nitish Kumar would have remained concealed.
> 
> From allying with Lalu to foraying for partners in UP to sweet-talking Gogoi in Assam Elections, every move of Nitish Kumar is indicative of his lust for the PM Throne.
> 
> http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/nitish-kumar-assam-elections/[URL='http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/nitish-kumar-assam-elections/[/QUOTE'][/QUOTE][/URL]
> http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/nitish-kumar-assam-elections/




[URL='http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/nitish-kumar-assam-elections/']So if the congress have gone with AIUDF BJP wouldn't have won how true is that? And looking at the plan of Nitish it look like PK will make sure congress losses very badly in UP forcing it to be a second fiddle on a Nithish led front which is very very bad for the Nation as well as Modi . Not sure how Modi is goanna counter such a alliance 

[URL]http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Secular-parties-must-unite-to-stall-BJPs-march-says-Nitish-Kumar/articleshow/52352894.cms[/URL][/URL]


----------



## guest11



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GreenApple

Actually the heading should be AAP 'MISRULED' state
Kejriwaal's total energy is focused on Modi, examples are plenty above where AAP paradites are busy giving false information.
..the frustations of parasites is a good measure of Modi's success.




guest11 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

http://blogs.economictimes.indiatim...erdict-2016-a-congress-demise-is-exaggerated/

*Verdict 2016: A Congress demise is exaggerated*


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733971633505853440
Prominent leader of BJP Eknath Khadse has connections with Dawood Ibrahim 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733943214676299776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733970562595323904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733970481980805120
OMG!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733970188916379648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733984453521989632


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733984265805795328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733975313898561536


----------



## dray

I am really getting curious about this guy...I mean seriously @mehboobkz , do you really work for some IT cell of AAP??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733967597188718593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734010759320068096


Rain Man said:


> I am really getting curious about this guy...I mean seriously @mehboobkz , do you really work for some IT cell of AAP??



I have a car with 10 airbags.
What would AAP give me?


----------



## mehboobkz

Dr. Kumar Vishwas trashes Modi:
Must watch:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734057505412653056


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> I have a car with 10 airbags.
> What would AAP give me?



That nowadays Uber drivers also have, that's not what I am asking. The way you continuously keep on posting these things all day, digging up from all over the net; either that's your profession or a visit to psychiatrist is long overdue.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Something is cooking here 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...iya-forget-PM-RJD-MP/articleshow/52375921.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

noksss said:


> Something is cooking here
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...iya-forget-PM-RJD-MP/articleshow/52375921.cms



RJD as the bigger partner would surely want the CM post, and Lalu as a father has the responsibility of securing his childrens' political career also.


----------



## mehboobkz

Rain Man said:


> That nowadays Uber drivers also have, that's not what I am asking. The way you continuously keep on posting these things all day, digging up from all over the net; either that's your profession or a visit to psychiatrist is long overdue.



If Uber drivers have them then I own majority shares in Trump Casino.


----------



## dray

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734064438341439494

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734064438341439494


Oh come on now that's how Drunk Bhagwant Mann see people in AAP rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ranjeet said:


> Oh come on now that's how Drunk Bhagwant Mann see people in AAP rally.



AAP in Punjab is getting split 

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/aap-punjab-two-mps-resign-form-new-party-2791800.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Mumbai Monorail losing money:

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/state/maharashtra-159-crore-deficit-in-monorail-in-26-months-0516/






If Trump is elected, India may gain at China's expense. Here's why


----------



## Soumitra

@mehboobkz old timers will remember that this type of poster chipkaau abhiyan on pdf was visible before 2014 loksabha elections. Ab to elections khatam ho gaye jismain tumne part bhi nahi liya aur punjab elections are 1year ahead. Phir ye aap poster chipkaau yojana kyon chalaa rakhi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Hmm

Some Modi toadies are losing their sleep after seeing what I post.
Gives me more energy to rattle them and keep on keeping.

As if a fish without water.


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## indiatester

Assam win credit is being given to Rahul Gandhi and Gourav Gogoi
http://www.dailyo.in/politics/assam...onowal-himanta-biswa-sarma/story/1/10711.html


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734209573859512321
http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...p-minister-dawood-ibrahims-dialled-list/46277


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> Hmm
> 
> Some Modi toadies are losing their sleep after seeing what I post.
> Gives me more energy to rattle them and keep on keeping.
> 
> As if a fish without water.




*Arvind Kejriwal doesn't have a ITT-JEE rank, he got admission through illegal quota. 

SHAME ON UNSCRUPULOUS KEJRIWAL!!* 
*SHAME ON AAP!!! *











*Arvind Kejriwal lied about his designation, he was never a Income Tax Commissioner. *

*SHAME ON LIAR KEJRIWAL!! *
*SHAME ON AAP!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

Is Kejriwal a PM of India?


With all the federal agencies in revengeful Modi's hand, CBI included, why is this incapable PM of India not taking any action against Kejriwal if Kejriwal had done some wrong?

Kejriwal has challenged Modi several times on this?

Will any chor challenge any policeman?

ROFOL at clueless (rattled) Modi toadies.
Shielding Modi and coming upon inconsequential non state CM, as if he is number two.

People never talk about 104 political Indian parties of India. But yes AAP.
People dont talk about 29 states CM, but Kejriwal yes.
Why?

Because he is the only one taking Modi head on.
Delhi now, Punjab next.
Goa is coming up, Haryana on the horizon. 

Many have Burnol moments here.
ROFOL.


----------



## Sky lord

mehboobkz said:


> Is Kejriwal a PM of India?
> 
> 
> With all the federal agencies in revengeful Modi's hand, CBI included, why is this incapable PM of India not taking any action against Kejriwal if Kejriwal had done some wrong?
> 
> Kejriwal has challenged Modi several times on this?
> 
> Will any chor challenge any policeman?
> 
> ROFOL at clueless (rattled) Modi toadies.
> Shielding Modi and coming upon inconsequential non state CM, as if he is number two.
> 
> People never talk about 104 political Indian parties of India. But yes AAP.
> People dont talk about 29 states CM, but Kejriwal yes.
> Why?
> 
> Because he is the only one taking Modi head on.
> Delhi now, Punjab next.
> Goa is coming up, Haryana on the horizon.
> 
> Many have Burnol moments here.
> ROFOL.


Other than you, I don't see anyone talking about the AAP. laughing at them maybe but not talking. 

Don't count your chickens before they are hatched. We still remember Kejriwal saying he will get 100 seats in 2014. He actually laid an egg like any normal chicken. 

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/w...t-succeed-the-aakar-patel-column-2793208.html


Aakar Patel article. 

He is the only columnist who got the 2016 assembly elections exactly right before the count.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> Is Kejriwal a PM of India?
> 
> 
> With all the federal agencies in revengeful Modi's hand, CBI included, why is this incapable PM of India not taking any action against Kejriwal if Kejriwal had done some wrong?
> 
> Kejriwal has challenged Modi several times on this?
> 
> Will any chor challenge any policeman?
> 
> ROFOL at clueless (rattled) Modi toadies.
> Shielding Modi and coming upon inconsequential non state CM, as if he is number two.
> 
> People never talk about 104 political Indian parties of India. But yes AAP.
> People dont talk about 29 states CM, but Kejriwal yes.
> Why?
> 
> Because he is the only one taking Modi head on.
> Delhi now, Punjab next.
> Goa is coming up, Haryana on the horizon.
> 
> Many have Burnol moments here.
> ROFOL.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679877412490883072

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

_The new CM elect of Assam, Mr. Sonowal, has said that he will erect a barrier within two years to stop Bangladeshi immigration. But how can this really be done ? The boundary will always remain porous. Even a highly industrialized state like USA could not prevent large scale illegal immigration by Mexicans above the border.. *Justice Katju*_

*Justice Katju does not know Modi policies means ULU banao.*

_Modi even fooled a criminal lawyer like me_* - Ram Jethmalani.*

Sudheer Chaudhary = 100 crore Extortionist:






OMG!

Modi would not be able to sleep tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734350445200715776


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> _The new CM elect of Assam, Mr. Sonowal, has said that he will erect a barrier within two years to stop Bangladeshi immigration. But how can this really be done ? The boundary will always remain porous. Even a highly industrialized state like USA could not prevent large scale illegal immigration by Mexicans above the border.. *Justice Katju*_
> 
> *Justice Katju does not know Modi policies means ULU banao.*
> 
> _Modi even fooled a criminal lawyer like me_* - Ram Jethmalani.*
> 
> Sudheer Chaudhary = 100 crore Extortionist:
> 
> View attachment 306341




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734259484365885440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734272037640867840
"Secular" Kejriwal?? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734293405317136384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734297832665042944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734302795474599936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734310537417396224

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/uncategorized/priyanka-chaturvedi-getting-threats-social-media-0516/

Abusive Modi bhakts, as always, and endorsed by PM:

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/uncategorized/priyanka-chaturvedi-getting-threats-social-media-0516/






Indian PM meeting chor characters and feeling proud.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734376952522506240


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> We're coming for Babri, says ISIS in a chilling video



You seem to be gloating over this. Are you a recruiter or in IT cell of ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.mstudiosystem.com/aap/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734379848915787776


----------



## IndoCarib

BJP leader Roopa Ganguly allegedly attacked by TMC workers, rushed to hospital

http://www.india.com/news/india/bjp...ed-by-tmc-workers-rushed-to-hospital-1205610/

Amid all gloomy news for Congress and AAP, some news to make @mehboobkz happy !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.mstudiosystem.com/aap/

Shri Arvind Kejriwal live from Goa.

Goa:


----------



## IndoCarib

Is Rajdeep coming to Goa as CM-candidate of AAP?

http://www.goanews.com/news_disp.php?newsid=7307

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Go Goa Gone:






Congress Vacuum to be filled.
Ruffian following Modi to be a destitute within coming years.


----------



## dray

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734295680517328896

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733586421139693568


----------



## Sky lord

Rain Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734295680517328896


Translate into English please? 

I need a good laugh...too much work!


Kejriwal is going to win Goa, Haryana, Punjab, USA and Russia

Just like he got 100 big fat seats for the 2014 elections. CLUCK CLUCK CLUCK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Posters blaming Kejriwal for ‘piao’ demolition in Delhi dot Mohali, Kharar





http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...hali-kharar/story-9uige2UhbDVQ2BFFyJoy3L.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734364086822047744
Modi to skip a dinner tonight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734281558777942016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734353465149952000


----------



## dray

Rain Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734295680517328896





Sky lord said:


> Translate into English please?
> 
> I need a good laugh...too much work!
> 
> 
> Kejriwal is going to win Goa, Haryana, Punjab, USA and Russia
> 
> Just like he got 100 big fat seats for the 2014 elections. CLUCK CLUCK CLUCK








It says: "Madam, he was trying to escape after hearing the news of election defeat, put him in front of media, he will take the responsibility of defeat upon himself"..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734375311375241216


----------



## dray

@Sky lord this one is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Rain Man said:


> View attachment 306352
> 
> 
> @Sky lord this one is better.




Wow, poor guy, he really looks like he is being arrested!!

MMS scape goat for Augusta, coal gate, spectrum gate, national herald gate, sonia Ghandigate and most of all for 44seats gate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

@mehboobkz enjoy this!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/india/arvind-kejriwal-goa-ralley-0516/


----------



## Sky lord

mehboobkz said:


> http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/india/arvind-kejriwal-goa-ralley-0516/


Are you paid to do this?

You have to dredge the most UN-read parts of web media to get such news. 

I bet Kejriwal is going to win a 100 seats in Goa too after his rally just like he did in Varnasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


>



Go and vote for BJP - Kejriwal..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pumba

Rain Man said:


> Go and vote for BJP - Kejriwal..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## noksss

mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734375311375241216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732639645800890368


----------



## Juggernautjatt

another example of 'acchedin' under NDA rule in Punjab.

*After fields now people committing suicides in Punjab police stations!*
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...cides-in-punjab-police-stations/1/674750.html


----------



## Sky lord

Juggernautjatt said:


> another example of 'acchedin' under NDA rule in Punjab.
> 
> *After fields now people committing suicides in Punjab police stations!*
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...cides-in-punjab-police-stations/1/674750.html


Are you blaming someone or just pointing out the news? 


BTW Suicide in prison is very common around the world.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/s...cide-overdoses-accidents-combined-f8C11072563

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

Very interesting speech: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734417508338302980
*Rs 1cr compensation for ‘martyr’ Khan’s family: CM Kejriwal*


*Kejriwal said, "Rs 1 crore compensation would be given under the Delhi government’s scheme to provide compensation to families of police personnel who die in the line of duty."*

*Central Gov just gave 25 lakhs, that also under shame against Kejriwal's compensation, to not lose face against the public. *


----------



## dray

*1. Kejriwal won't even spare the President!*




*2. "Sab mile huye hain, Agusta ghotale mein..."*




*3. He spares none!*








*4. "Degree wale... degree dikha."*






*5. Kejriwal wants to know!*






*6. Kejriwal's strict orders to Ashutosh.*






*7. Yeh police humko dedo Modi G!*






*8. Modi Ji, please don't intervene in my work.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

*9. 2019 shall be the year when 4G connections shall be rendered obsolete.*






*10. Buy nothing from 'Modi'nagar*






*11. Hail globalisation, Modi Ji*






*12. Playing the devoted beta... (aww)*




*13. No degree no party!*






*14. Kejriwal Ji doesn't like any of Modi Ji's allies*






*15. "Sab RSS ki galti hai"*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

CPI M whining started in Kerala already. They claimed on twitter that one of their comrade was killed today. 

I am happy that BJP protested at Delhi office, for every attack on BJP/RSS worker in Kerala hit them back in Delhi. Let these suckers cry and whine all they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734383516847353861

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732561607721504771

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731720007462342656


----------



## dray

*2004 to 2014, When UPA purposely jeopardized our lives?*

http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/05/upa-destroyed-national-security/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Juggernautjatt said:


> another example of 'acchedin' under NDA rule in Punjab.
> 
> *After fields now people committing suicides in Punjab police stations!*
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...cides-in-punjab-police-stations/1/674750.html




Ache din in Punjab soon if AAP wins! 
*
AAP leader, son booked on molestation charges in Mansa*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...es-in-mansa/story-vvrxgnDFXl52KqdvyMLDpL.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

@mehboobkz show me Kejriwal's IIT-JEE rank first. Did he kicked a hard working, honest & deserving candidate out to secure his seat in IIT through illegal quota? How shameless and immoral.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Scum bags CPI and Momta will try and physically remove BJP cadre from Kerala and bengal. 
This is a challenge to BJP.


----------



## mehboobkz

Rain Man said:


> @mehboobkz show me Kejriwal's IIT-JEE rank first. Did he kicked a hard working, honest & deserving candidate out to secure his seat in IIT through illegal quota? How shameless and immoral.



First you bring all authenticated, notarized certificates of Mamta, Jayalalitha and 27 other CMs.
It was a frivolous effort to have singled out quasi UT CM, while leaving state CMs untouched.

But I know you people, you all digress from PM misdeeds to save embarrassment. 
Your handicap noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> First you bring all authenticated, notarized certificates of Mamta, Jayalalitha and 27 other CMs.
> It was a frivolous effort to have singled out quasi UT CM, while leaving state CMs untouched.
> 
> But I know you people, you all digress from PM misdeeds to save embarrassment.
> Your handicap noted.



One questioning others' degrees should come clean on his own degrees, it's simple. 

So, what was the IIT-JEE rank of Kejriwal? How did he got admission into IIT? 

Rank batao Kejriwal, rank batao..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

OMG!

This 12th pass Irani:

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/fre...ti-irani-congress-priyanka-chaturvedi-0516/2/







Police terror in Maharashtra.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734599865930375168
Manorogi, manovikrit Modi influences Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...-iran-15-years-manmohan-singh-went-2012/46428

JKR rights wrong!



Rain Man said:


> One questioning others' degrees should come clean on his own degrees, it's simple.
> 
> .



People of India have all the rights to question PM on his degree if any that he holds. Its this simple.

Particularly those 69% Indians who did give a damn about this psychopath Modi VS 96% who whole heartedly voted Kejriwal in.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734720871579963392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734720965381349377







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734656788994220032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734723232146694144
Trump is learning from Modi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734443939277590528


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> People of India have all the rights to question PM on his degree if any that he holds. Its this simple.
> 
> Particularly those 69% Indians who did give a damn about this psychopath Modi VS 96% who whole heartedly voted Kejriwal in.



We have already learned what degrees PM holds, even the marks he got. Now people of India also has the right to know what the CM of our capital state did to get into IIT, especially when he was the one questioning others qualifications. 

So Kejriwal must disclose his IIT-JEE rank, if he has any, particularly to those 99% Indians who did give a damn about this real psychopath Kejriwal and never voted for him in their entire life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Cong, BJP have husband-wife like relationship'



_*We* have already learned what degrees PM holds_



Who are these "we"?
Indian reptiles, cattle, bovine live stock?

ED can't act as 'super investigator', says Delhi HC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734733106318450690

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Rain Man said:


> @mehboobkz show me Kejriwal's IIT-JEE rank first. Did he kicked a hard working, honest & deserving candidate out to secure his seat in IIT through illegal quota? How shameless and immoral.


What makes this worse is that Kejriwal is in the public eye as an Anti corruption crusader. As far as any one can see the man is as corrupt as the venerable Sonia brigade, he hasn't had a chance to lay his hands on such large sums of money yet.

Kejriwal LIED about how he got into IIT . What else is he lying about?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> Cong, BJP have husband-wife like relationship'
> 
> 
> 
> _*We* have already learned what degrees PM holds_
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these "we"?
> *Indian reptiles, cattle, bovine live stock?*
> 
> ED can't act as 'super investigator', says Delhi HC
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734733106318450690


 
Reptiles, cattle and live stock collectively refered to as AAptards dont want to know what degree PM holds. Rest of us Indians are convinced.

I think now you have started posting any random tweet of @manavjivan like the one above. It doesnt mention Modi or BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Sky lord said:


> What makes this worse is that Kejriwal is in the public eye as an Anti corruption crusader. As far as any one can see the man is as corrupt as the venerable Sonia brigade, he hasn't had a chance to lay his hands on such large sums of money yet.
> 
> Kejriwal LIED about how he got into IIT . What else is he lying about?



@Sky lord

Why is impotent Modi doing nothing against his enemy, with all the state machinery?
He did arrest his MLA Tomar by sending 25 police cars though.

This shows PM of India has no case whatsoever against Kejriwal.

But its not Indian CMs. Its PM of India who those Indians are raising their fingers against.

I say the RBI governor is culprit, and you digress and say get the clerk too who seems to be the culprit.

See the muddle you stand in?

Or you don't have any rational to begin with?
Any of the two, your dialogue stands dented sans any logic.
Have a good day and don't even reply me.

Akhilesh afraid of Mayawati vote base


Mayawati rule will be like returning to Stone Age; Priyanka Gandhi can infuse new ideas in Congress: Akhilesh Yadav

_Rest of us Indians are convinced.
_
*CIC is not.
*
Bring the authenticated & notarized documents in public domain.
Its PM, who is not recognized by DU, while other few are flaunted by it (DU)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

mehboobkz said:


> @Sky lord
> 
> Why is impotent Modi doing nothing against his enemy, with all the state machinery?
> He did arrest his MLA Tomar by sending 25 police cars though.
> 
> This shown PM of India has no case whatsoever against Kejriwal.
> 
> But its not Indian CMs. Its PM of India who those Indians are raising their fingers against.
> 
> I say the RBI governor is culprit, and you digress and say get the clerk too who seems to be the culprit.
> 
> See the muddle you stand in?
> 
> Or you don't have any rational to begin with?
> Any of the two, your dialogue stands dented sans any logic.
> Have a good day and don't even reply me.


Because you twit we live in a democracy. We cannot simply round up the opposition and put them in jail like you do in communist countries or the Middle East. 


Kejriwal is a LIAR

Kejriwal CHEATED poor students to get into IIT 

Kejriwal is INCOMPETENT Delhi is roasting without power and no reduction in pollution as we speak

Kejriwal is a BRAGGART who spends 16 lakhs a day advertising himself while the people of Delhi don't have water to drink 

Kejriwal is a DICTATOR who threw out his own lok pal 

KEJRIWAL IS A DRAMA QUEEN . He would be entertaining in Bollywood but is USELESS as a CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733955690117599236
पीएम मोदी पर बोलते हुए Azam Khan ने कहा कि वो बेटा बचाओ और बेटी पढ़ाओ की बात करते हैं। लेकिन अपनी पत्नी से दूर रहते हैं। उनकी पत्नी ऑटो में घूम-घूम कर अपने पति को तलाश करती रहती हैं।

Lalu is ready for MahaGathbandan:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734707326351867904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734708109805916160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734708852474580993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734709250149089283

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734742862370242560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734759874219872257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734759521319522304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734759106574176256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> Bring the authenticated & notarized documents in public domain.
> Its PM, who is not recognized by DU, while other few are flaunted by it (DU)



Even DU has confirmed the authenticity of the degrees, and AAPtards have crawled back to their holes. Now it is time for Kejriwal to show his IIT-JEE rank.....rank dikhao Kejriwalji...


----------



## mehboobkz

Rain Man said:


> Even DU has confirmed the authenticity of the degrees, and AAPtards have crawled back to their holes. Now it is time for Kejriwal to show his IIT-JEE rank.....rank dikhao Kejriwalji...



Go to kindergarten and fool the toddlers.

Not here:


----------



## noksss

Rain Man said:


> Even DU has confirmed the authenticity of the degrees, and AAPtards have crawled back to their holes. Now it is time for Kejriwal to show his IIT-JEE rank.....rank dikhao Kejriwalji...




@Rain Man @Sky lord @IndoCarib This guy @mehboobkz is not worth the logical reply you guys are giving . Not sure why you guys don't understand this. At the max reply him with some funny pics that's his standard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 306515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to kindergarten and fool the toddlers.
> 
> Not here:
> 
> View attachment 306516



RTI rejected on technical grounds, AAPtards can't even fill up the forms properly. Modi has shown his degree, now Kejriwal must show his IIT-JEE rank....then we can verify with the authorities. Rank dikhao Kejriwal..


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734768415529914368







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734708557287960576


----------



## noksss

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 306515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to kindergarten and fool the toddlers.
> 
> Not here:
> 
> View attachment 306516

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734773368935833600






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734782411779674113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734780709441699840


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Sky lord said:


> Why are they still in refugee camps 26 years after they were displaced?
> 
> Refugee camps are supposed to be temporary.


Two reasons.

i. They are Hindus and are yet to blow people up for their ill treatment.
ii. They number only in a few hundred thousand and don't form even a Hindu votebank. Hence useless to even BJP.

So, nobody cares.


Levina said:


> why should the Kashmiri pandits be ignored?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732926911958155264
> @SarthakGanguly


This is nothing new. This has happened before. Not trying to give BJP a clean chit. Since election, they have done precious little for Hindus in JnK and a lot of appeasement to the PDP.

But this case in particular is nothing new. Pandita is a sorry case now. After writing the book (rightly blaming Islamism in Kashmir), he is hard pressed to rejoin the secular club. Expect some pro Maoist and similar talk from him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## Sky lord

SarthakGanguly said:


> Two reasons.
> 
> i. They are Hindus and are yet to blow people up for their ill treatment.
> ii. They number only in a few hundred thousand and don't form even a Hindu votebank. Hence useless to even BJP.
> 
> So, nobody cares.
> 
> This is nothing new. This has happened before. Not trying to give BJP a clean chit. Since election, they have done precious little for Hindus in JnK and a lot of appeasement to the PDP.
> 
> But this case in particular is nothing new. Pandita is a sorry case now. After writing the book (rightly blaming Islamism in Kashmir), he is hard pressed to rejoin the secular club. Expect some pro Maoist and similar talk from him.


Any idea what happened to the Pandits who found themselves on the other side of the border?

Have they been killed off? I never hear of them and if there were Pandits in the Indian side, there must have been a few on the other side too.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Sky lord said:


> Any idea what happened to the Pandits who found themselves on the other side of the border?
> 
> Have they been killed off? I never hear of them and if there were Pandits in the Indian side, there must have been a few on the other side too.


Pandits on the other side?

0

Unless you count the converts.


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 306515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to kindergarten and fool the toddlers.
> 
> Not here:
> 
> View attachment 306516



@mehboobkz *I just checked the 'janta ka reporter' link and found the report is based on Ashish Khetan's twitt that DU has again rejected his RTI. I enlarged the DU's reply letter posted by Ashish Khetan and found that the bugger didn't pay the RTI application fee of Rs.10/-, and that's why the letter asked him to pay the fee of Rs.10/- first.

These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!

Here, check the twitt:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732100020837699584
*The previous RTI was rejected by DU as it was unable to find information without a roll number, the chief public information officer said that admission is given based on a candidate's roll number and the university would have to manually search for the candidate's name, which was impossible, there was no computerized records in those days. And now that these AAPtards have the roll numbers, they are not paying the application fee of Rs.10/- just to get another rejection from DU.

These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!

Besides, the information sought by the applicant was too general as it wanted to know details of all candidates with the name starting with 'M' & 'N'!! The RTI was filed by a Delhi resident named Hans Raj Jain. Now, DU is a big university with 77 colleges and 5 other recognized institutes spread all over the city, with 132,435 regular students and 261,169 in non-formal education programme as per 2015 records. Under such circumstances only a fool or an AAPtard would ask for details of all candidates with the name starting with 'M' & 'N' in the history of Delhi University. Besides, RTI is applicable on public figures, not on all students. Just like the way RTI is not applicable on private organizations, it applies only on public offices (government offices).*

*These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!*

*The Gujrat University RTI was reject for a similar reason, the applicant had demanded details of all the students who had enrolled there for Masters degree between 1981 and 1984. Apart from being ridiculous, RTI is again not applicable on all students, it's an infringement on the privacy of individuals, only public figures come under it.*

*These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!

Now, where is Kejriwal's IIT-JEE rank? *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## mehboobkz

Jan Dhan accounts more vulnerable to frauds: RBI


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> Two reasons.
> 
> i. They are Hindus and are yet to blow people up for their ill treatment.
> ii. They number only in a few hundred thousand and don't form even a Hindu votebank. Hence useless to even BJP.
> 
> So, nobody cares.
> 
> This is nothing new. This has happened before. Not trying to give BJP a clean chit. Since election, they have done precious little for Hindus in JnK and a lot of appeasement to the PDP.
> 
> But this case in particular is nothing new. Pandita is a sorry case now. After writing the book (rightly blaming Islamism in Kashmir), he is hard pressed to rejoin the secular club. Expect some pro Maoist and similar talk from him.


I read that they are erasing our Hindu past from the valley bit by bit.
They 've renamed HARI PARBAT to Koh-E-Maran. 
BJP govt seems to have blinded itself to 
Ms.Mufti's stunts. 

http://www.financialexpress.com/art...nto-koh-e-maran-kashmiri-pandits-fume/262106/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Rain Man said:


> @mehboobkz *I just checked the 'janta ka reporter' link and found the report is based on Ashish Khetan's twitt that DU has again rejected his RTI. I enlarged the DU's reply letter posted by Ashish Khetan and found that the bugger didn't pay the RTI application fee of Rs.10/-, and that's why the letter asked him to pay the fee of Rs.10/- first.
> 
> These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!
> 
> Here, check the twitt:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732100020837699584
> *The previous RTI was rejected by DU as it was unable to find information without a roll number, the chief public information officer said that admission is given based on a candidate's roll number and the university would have to manually search for the candidate's name, which was impossible, there was no computerized records in those days. And now that these AAPtards have the roll numbers, they are not paying the application fee of Rs.10/- just to get another rejection from DU.
> 
> These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!
> 
> Besides, the information sought by the applicant was too general as it wanted to know details of all candidates with the name starting with 'M' & 'N'!! The RTI was filed by a Delhi resident named Hans Raj Jain. Now, DU is a big university with 77 colleges and 5 other recognized institutes spread all over the city, with 132,435 regular students and 261,169 in non-formal education programme as per 2015 records. Under such circumstances only a fool or an AAPtard would ask for details of all candidates with the name starting with 'M' & 'N' in the history of Delhi University. Besides, RTI is applicable on public figures, not on all students. Just like the way RTI is not applicable on private organizations, it applies only on public offices (government offices).*
> 
> *These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!*
> 
> *The Gujrat University RTI was reject for a similar reason, the applicant had demanded details of all the students who had enrolled there for Masters degree between 1981 and 1984. Apart from being ridiculous, RTI is again not applicable on all students, it's an infringement on the privacy of individuals, only public figures come under it.*
> 
> *These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!
> 
> Now, where is Kejriwal's IIT-JEE rank? *




If DU has shown the degree as per your (following) assertion:

_*Even DU has confirmed the authenticity of the degrees*, and AAPtards have crawled back to their holes_

Why would the DU entertain RTIs after RTIs even now and rejecting it on technical ground?

Go and fool others.
You are nailed. 
And blocked/Ignored.


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> Why would the DU entertain RTIs after RTIs even now and rejecting it on technical ground?



@mehboobkz*I just checked the 'janta ka reporter' link and found the report is based on Ashish Khetan's twitt that DU has again rejected his RTI. I enlarged the DU's reply letter posted by Ashish Khetan and found that the bugger didn't pay the RTI application fee of Rs.10/-, and that's why the letter asked him to pay the fee of Rs.10/- first.

These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!

Here, check the twitt:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732100020837699584
*The previous RTI was rejected by DU as it was unable to find information without a roll number, the chief public information officer said that admission is given based on a candidate's roll number and the university would have to manually search for the candidate's name, which was impossible, there was no computerized records in those days. And now that these AAPtards have the roll numbers, they are not paying the application fee of Rs.10/- just to get another rejection from DU.

These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!

Besides, the information sought by the applicant was too general as it wanted to know details of all candidates with the name starting with 'M' & 'N'!! The RTI was filed by a Delhi resident named Hans Raj Jain. Now, DU is a big university with 77 colleges and 5 other recognized institutes spread all over the city, with 132,435 regular students and 261,169 in non-formal education programme as per 2015 records. Under such circumstances only a fool or an AAPtard would ask for details of all candidates with the name starting with 'M' & 'N' in the history of Delhi University. Besides, RTI is applicable on public figures, not on all students. Just like the way RTI is not applicable on private organizations, it applies only on public offices (government offices).*

*These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!*

*The Gujrat University RTI was reject for a similar reason, the applicant had demanded details of all the students who had enrolled there for Masters degree between 1981 and 1984. Apart from being ridiculous, RTI is again not applicable on all students, it's an infringement on the privacy of individuals, only public figures come under it.*

*These AAPthugs are fooling AAPtards...!!

Now, where is Kejriwal's IIT-JEE rank? *










Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indian-p...es-discussions.281816/page-3451#ixzz49VEuNMeO



mehboobkz said:


> And blocked/Ignored.



Poor AAPtard couldn't take it anymore!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## SarthakGanguly

Levina said:


> I read that they are erasing our Hindu past from the valley bit by bit.
> They 've renamed HARI PARBAT to Koh-E-Maran.
> BJP govt seems to have blinded itself to
> Ms.Mufti's stunts.
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/art...nto-koh-e-maran-kashmiri-pandits-fume/262106/


BJP is just another party. Doing politics.

In any case, what choice do we have? Other than converting? <- that's not gonna happen.
So we make do with the options we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP is just another party. Doing politics.
> 
> In any case, what choice do we have? Other than converting? <- that's not gonna happen.
> So we make do with the options we have.


In my small way I have tried to spread the word on Twitter.The news seems to have shocked many. Let's see what happens to #IslamisationOfKashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Nithish kumar enjoying the fruits of Grand alliance What will happen to his PM ambition now ? 

http://www.rediff.com/news/column/why-is-nitish-kumar-helpless/20160523.htm


----------



## mehboobkz

This is good. One particular account is reporting all Bhakt, right winger abusive IDs and getting them suspended, *some of which are followed by PM of India*.:

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/1507...witter-group-sweeping-away-all-abusive-bhakts

This thick skinned Modi is the only brazen and shameless PM in the world, who follows abusive accounts.

Duhh!


----------



## ranjeet

*Prashant Bhushan: Arvind Kejriwal can even join hands with Narendra Modi if it suits him*

"He (Kejriwal) is totally unscrupulous...The day it suits him, he will join hands with Modi. I have no doubt about it,"

"He used people like me and Yogendra to gain credibility, and at the same time ensured that he enjoys majority in decision-making bodies of AAP so that he can go ahead with his agenda,"

"He does not want accountability for himself,"

"Arvind has Manmohan Singh syndrome, who never took money himself but allowed others around him to take money,"

Talking about assembly elections in Punjab, Bhushan said an Aam Admi Party government in the state will be much worse than that of the Congress.

"It would be rudderless and chaotic," he said while asserting that AAP is not a credible alternative in Punjab.

"Congress, in fact, is a much nicer choice in Punjab. In my view they would be better than AAP. They (Congress) have experience. There is no principal left in AAP,"

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...Modi-if-it-suits-him/articleshow/52412738.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> *Prashant Bhushan: Arvind Kejriwal can even join hands with Narendra Modi if it suits him*
> 
> "He (Kejriwal) is totally unscrupulous...The day it suits him, he will join hands with Modi. I have no doubt about it,"
> 
> "He used people like me and Yogendra to gain credibility, and at the same time ensured that he enjoys majority in decision-making bodies of AAP so that he can go ahead with his agenda,"
> 
> "He does not want accountability for himself,"
> 
> "Arvind has Manmohan Singh syndrome, who never took money himself but allowed others around him to take money,"
> 
> Talking about assembly elections in Punjab, Bhushan said an Aam Admi Party government in the state will be much worse than that of the Congress.
> 
> "It would be rudderless and chaotic," he said while asserting that AAP is not a credible alternative in Punjab.
> 
> "Congress, in fact, is a much nicer choice in Punjab. In my view they would be better than AAP. They (Congress) have experience. There is no principal left in AAP,"
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...Modi-if-it-suits-him/articleshow/52412738.cms


Jo apni bacchon ke jooti kasam kaa sakta hai..wo kuch bhi kar sakta hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Robinhood Pandey said:


> After Bhindow seat ki azadi
> 
> Daru ki azadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jamahir when are joining him in this Progressive demand ?


 
He forgot to say that he need a freedom of urinal in open for which he was fined Rs 3000. I think he should do a dharna with @jamahir for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Look at the vicious & resentful Modi who wants to destroy a man who brought him to glory, just because Kishore is helping others now:

Prashant Kishor's CAG, which ran Modi's 2014 campaign, comes under tax lens


----------



## vsdave2302

mehboobkz said:


> *Adani Group got land at cheapest rates in Modi's Gujarat*
> 
> *http://www.business-standard.com/ar...arat-114042501228_1.html#.VyodpvKNSRe.twitter *
> 
> 
> *The rates at which the Gautam Adani-promoted AdaniGroup bagged land from the Narendra Modi-led Gujaratgovernment for its port and special economic zone (SEZ) project — between Re 1 and Rs 32 per square metre — were much lower than other companies that set up units in the state.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 303647


 
No TATA got the land at same prise in central government scheme and that too very much near the city compared to Adanis who got a land where the tidal wqter used to submarge the land in tide time. Rs 1 was charged for land by congress government and not by BJP government. BJP charged them Rs 32 per sq meter. Land price in that area was so low that field land was available at around Rs 75 per SQ meter. So Rs 32 per SQ meter in that area charged by Modi government was not only as per the Jantri value but also as per the prevailing rate. The liars never exposes that congress gave them the land at Rs 1 per Sq meter but they have the objection to Modi selling them at Rs 32 per Sq meter. This is a bunch of lies.



mehboobkz said:


> Look at the vicious & resentful Modi who wants to destroy a man who brought him to glory, just because Kishore is helping others now:
> 
> Prashant Kishor's CAG, which ran Modi's 2014 campaign, comes under tax lens


 
Ohhhhhh So as per the logic of congresee stooges, one who has helped some one in past that he should be let free for gathering black money. Great congressee logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

If Ambanis can not make money and start losing, you know Modinomics is NOT working:






_Ohhhhhh So as per the logic of congresee stooges, one who has helped some one in past that he should be let free for gathering black money. Great congressee logic._

Above statement means there is not a single BJP leader with black money in India.
How is it possible?

Lol at sophomoric attitude of some.


----------



## vsdave2302

mehboobkz said:


> *Activists question more anomalies in ‘leaked’ PM Modi’s MA certificate by Gujarat University*
> 
> 
> *http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...modis-ma-certificate-gujarat-university/44484*
> 
> 
> *On Wednesday, a leading newspaper, carried a ‘duplicate copy’ of what it said was the Prime Minister’s Masters degree certificate.*
> 
> 
> *The paper, Times of India, also reported that the PMO was unhappy over the CIC M Sridhar Acharyulu’s decision to order the Gujarat and Delhi Universities to make degrees of Modi available to Delhi chief minister, Arvind Kejriwal.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *However, just like Modi’s enrollment document earlier leaked by Gujarat University, his reported Masters degree too has come under scanner for anomalies.*
> 
> *Ahmedabad-based RTI activist, Roshan Shah, said that the new purported certificate had thickened the plot.*
> 
> *He said, ” It is a duplicate certificate. RTI means you should be given copy of the original. It says verified which means GU has copy of his certificate. Modi’s major is “ENTIRE POLITICAL SCIENCE” – probably the only university in the world to use word ENTIRE before a major. His father’s name is DAMODERDAS and not DAMODARDAS. This is 4th incarnation of Modi after original one, one with date of birth, one who went concurrently in 1967 to Himalayas while doing pre-science at M N College and this one with different middle name.*
> 
> *“Also the certificate has date of 01.04.2016 – April Fool’s date. The question is that the CIC did not order any copy of certificate before 01.04.2016 and University in the past refused RTI Activists to give them copy of his certificates. So who requested a duplicate certificate from Gujarat University and who approved it? The plot has thickened now.”*
> 
> *The Gujarat University last week had also allegedly leaked Modi’s enrollment document, which had shown the prime minister’s date of birth wrong showing him a year older than his official age.*
> 
> 
> *Activists have also pointed out how the VC, whose signature appears on Modi’s certificate was once arrested along with his son for forgery and other corruption charges.*
> 
> *According to a PTI report in November 2003, both Shashtri and his son arrested on alleged charges of corruption, forgery and cheating, police said on Sunday.*
> 
> *“Gujarat University’s former vice chancellor K S Shastri and his son Pragnesh Shastri were arrested around midnight following complaints that he used to charge fees excess than that prescribed by the state government and the University Grants Commission, from students studying in the Somlalit Institute of Management Studies (SLIMS),” Deputy Commissioner of Police (zone 1) Ajay Tomar had told PTI.*
> 
> *“The former vice chancellor has been booked under sections of forgery, cheating and Prevention of Corruption Act and further investigation is being conducted,” the DCP was quoted as saying.*
> 
> *The arrest of Shastri was significant after the incumbent vice chancellor A U Patel blew the whistle on a major marksheet printing scam involving the long serving registrar M P Jadia and controller of exams Satish Bhatt last month.*
> 
> *The other signatory on Modi’s MA degree, Minesh Shah, too was booked for fraud in 2012.*
> 
> *In 2012, as reported by Indian Express, the complainant Pradeep Prajapati, a suspended professor of the university, had alleged that Gujarat University Vice-Chancellor Dr Parimal Trivedi in connivance with university’s in-charge registrar Minesh Shah and development officer Vaishali Padhiyar siphoned off crores of rupees of the varsity.*
> 
> *Trivedi and three others were later booked under various sections of Indian Penal Code (IPC) including 409 (breach of trust by public servant), 420 (cheating), 465 (forgery) among others.*
> 
> *One RTI activist told jantakareporter.com that the administration was desperately trying to cover up, which was causing more damage to prime minister’s reputation.*
> 
> *He pointed out that the Wikipedia Gujarat University page did not list Modi as alumni up until February 2015.*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727937101379985410*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727944724296818688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727947993375072256


 
I am sure that they will question but will not go to court like doctor swamy did in fake degree case of sonia. They should go to court and make modi arrested like the Minister of AAP. Sale choro ko koi sahukar nahi manta to to chor bolte hai dusare bhi chor hai. They should go to university and confirm the facts with University authority.



mehboobkz said:


> If Ambanis can not make money and start losing, you know Modinomics is NOT working:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ohhhhhh So as per the logic of congresee stooges, one who has helped some one in past that he should be let free for gathering black money. Great congressee logic._
> 
> Above statement means there is not a single BJP leader with black money in India.
> How is it possible?
> 
> Lol at sophomoric attitude of some.


 
Who says there is no BJP man with black money. All congresee men are full of black money since they are not under scanner. The people would be under scanner whose information is there with dpartment. If somebody is under scanner than you will say that why XYZ is not under scanner . I remember BJP MP intogated by CBI in Sharda chit fund case. This is not a government where Home minister will conspire against IB officer like your master's government.



mehboobkz said:


> *Adani Group got land at cheapest rates in Modi's Gujarat*
> 
> *http://www.business-standard.com/ar...arat-114042501228_1.html#.VyodpvKNSRe.twitter *
> 
> 
> *The rates at which the Gautam Adani-promoted AdaniGroup bagged land from the Narendra Modi-led Gujaratgovernment for its port and special economic zone (SEZ) project — between Re 1 and Rs 32 per square metre — were much lower than other companies that set up units in the state.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 303647


 
She has harward certification course. (Yes not fake like your master and mastress 4th standard pass.)


----------



## mehboobkz

_Who says there is no BJP man with black money._

How many & which BJP leader is under IT/ED investigation?

ROFOL.


----------



## vsdave2302

Parul said:


> No one can beat stupidity of AAP Supporters.


 
Are voh to ye bhi bol sakte hai ki uska baap bji nigro thaa. They have no limit of regressing.



mehboobkz said:


> _Who says there is no BJP man with black money._
> 
> How many & which BJP leader is under IT/ED investigation?
> 
> ROFOL.


 
This is already answered in my previous post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

BJP involved in riots as ever:

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/state/report-bjp-and-sp-add-fuel-to-muzaffarnagar-riots-0516/






_This is already answered in my previous post._

Check my previous posts, I have nailed Obama, the POTUS & Japanese PM Abe.
Even God has been exposed by me.

*All exposed in my previous posts.*

ROFOL.


----------



## vsdave2302

mehboobkz said:


> Go Goa Gone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress Vacuum to be filled.
> Ruffian following Modi to be a destitute within coming years.


 
ohhhhhh Ist is 0/1236 in Varansi?????

Assi Ghat before






Assi Ghat After swachha bharat.






However AAPTARD on misinformain campaign. In DMC Vote share went down to just 29% from 50%. Siin it will be 9%.

Delhi after AAPTARD came to power.






https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...lSM9aU5nMjUyAcZxMFsQB82cy1Z3owsgGub5wHdZp6vON

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

BJP controlled MCD was forced to spread stink in Delhi by revengeful Modi.
ROFOL


----------



## vsdave2302

Yamuna of Delhi of AAPTARD and Khangress.











Sabarmati of Ahamadabad

















mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 306729
> 
> 
> BJP controlled MCD was forced to spread stink in Delhi by revengeful Modi.
> ROFOL
> View attachment 306731


 
Ohhhhh So after receiving Rs 2 crore from fake company, AAP is clean.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/aap-...-business-activity-addresses-were-fake-736530

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...y-allegedly-fake-companies/article6882555.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

*Women in India earn nearly 19% less than men: Report*

And PM talks about hollow women empowerment?
Lol

One who could not take care of his own woman?
So much so that he does not even append his signature on her requested application to apply for her passport?

No humanity towards your own wife?

ROFOL at such cruel PM of India:

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...n-men-report/80ddfae3819effe2d1dc04de457e0f07

Modi talks big for nothing.

_Ohhhhh So after receiving Rs 2 crore from fake company, AAP is clean._

Kejriwal hating Modi must be impotent to *not* take any action against Kejriwal on 2 crores.

Lol


----------



## Mujraparty

^^ dude seriously how much do you get paid to post this shit ...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Delhi to implement 'Seechewal model' to clean Yamuna river


----------



## vsdave2302

Who has the relations with Adanis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Here is some Youtube on Dishonest Modi:


----------



## vsdave2302

Here Great kejriwal sir displying his secular credentials by sitting with Mullahs who issued beheading fatwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735046829264359424
Here is our beloved *maulana home minister: Vote ke liye kuch bhi karega.*


----------



## vsdave2302

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 306738
> 
> 
> Here is some Youtube on Dishonest Modi:


 


PM never takes any Businessmen with him at the cost of government. Adani is not bagger who needs the bill of his hotel to be paid by government. AAPTARD must have made this fake video. after all their master has a mastery of making fake interview with his pet journalist for whom he has earmarked 550 crore mind boggling bribe budget named as advertisment budget.







The great event of fixing interview with Kranti kari Journalist with stolen fund of Anna Hazare

Anna hazares campaign fund was misappropreated to bribe corrupt journalists. Fake interview was fabricated by selective questions. What sins are not commited in short political life. That should made gobbels ashamed. Some FAKE cheaters are lined behing this greatest cheater in his cheating mission of malafying clean people like Modi ji.



mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735046829264359424
> Here is our beloved *maulana home minister:*
> 
> View attachment 306739


 
Yes he has not issued beheading FATAWA.

If what rajnath has done is wrong than what is this???





550 crore budget to bribe Journalist.

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/attention-seeking-worth-500-crores-aap-defends-ad-budget-777571

here is scam of one more clean minister.

http://daily.bhaskar.com/news/DEL-a...ng-pornographic-domain-names-4515486-NOR.html

https://aamjanata.com/fact-checking-rahul-kanwals-accusations-about-somnath-bharti/



mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 306737
> 
> *Women in India earn nearly 19% less than men: Report*
> 
> And PM talks about hollow women empowerment?
> Lol
> 
> One who could not take care of his own woman?
> So much so that he does not even append his signature on her requested application to apply for her passport?
> 
> No humanity towards your own wife?
> 
> ROFOL at such cruel PM of India:
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...n-men-report/80ddfae3819effe2d1dc04de457e0f07
> 
> Modi talks big for nothing.
> 
> _Ohhhhh So after receiving Rs 2 crore from fake company, AAP is clean._
> 
> Kejriwal hating Modi must be impotent to *not* take any action against Kejriwal on 2 crores.
> 
> Lol


 

Fake news. Modi in his election affidevit has mentioned the name of Jashoda ben as his wife.

Paid news out of that 550 crore bribe budget of AAPTARD.



mehboobkz said:


> Delhi to implement 'Seechewal model' to clean Yamuna river


 
A scam of water has came out recently after the scam of vegeables.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Goa, advent of #AAP and the Goa BJP's feathers ruffled.
BJP has razor thin minority in Goa.
Sitting duck for AAP. 

LOL

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/free-hit/arvind-kejriwal-strategy-for-goa-election-0516/


----------



## vsdave2302

A great social service by AAP to poor Delhi's poor people.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...d-sold-to-delhiites-at-rs-30-kg/1/478019.html

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/1508...cam-bjp-asks-aap-why-no-action-against-sheila

Till date , political class had one disency. They will do corruption but won't cheat poor people. This fraud is all out in open to cheat poor people of Delhi and llot the fund of NGO's.

Imagine, if a man can cheat Anna Hazare than to whom he can not cheat?

http://zeenews.india.com/news/natio...tation-funds-anna-hazare-in-video_891143.html

The fact of great clean party and his claim of clean candidates.23 MLA have criminal record.


http://www.news18.com/news/politics...mlas-have-criminal-records-report-966814.html

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...mlas-last-year-claims-ex-aap-mla-rajesh-garg/

In public, "Insan Ka Insan se ho bhaichara"

In Private

" Slon Ko pichhavade lat marke bhagana padega"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Indian women sold in Gulf like merchandise - AP Minister Raghunath Reddy 

http://www.jantakareporter.com/hindi/girl-smuggling-to-gulf/46525

What is Modi doing?
Only fighting elections & world tour?


----------



## vsdave2302

eowyn said:


> ^^ dude seriously how much do you get paid for posting this shit ...!!


 
He may be geting few thousand out of that 550 crore bribe budget,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Some dolts here have no way to debunk the charges on Modi.

So deceptively, they misguide from Modi to inconsequential Kejri who is not even a state CM and not responsible for India. 

Its akin to me blaming RBI governor, and they pit the peon of RBI against the governor of RBI for nothing to digress. 

ROFOL.


----------



## vsdave2302

Before election, they said that they will decrease the salary of MLA By half. After election MLA perques increased by 400%.

http://articles.economictimes.india...997_1_delhi-mlas-current-rs-delhi-legislators

http://indianexpress.com/article/ci...passes-bill-to-effect-400-hike-in-mla-salary/

Salary of Delhi MLA is 2 and half time that of India's prime minister.

Aam admi's bunglow's Electricity bill just 1 lakh rupees.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...-two-months/story-I1gncZnxowGorIYxI1KalK.html



mehboobkz said:


> Some dolts here have no way to debunk the charges on Modi.
> 
> So deceptively, they misguide from Modi to inconsequential Kejri who is not even a state CM and not responsible for India.
> 
> Its akin to me blaming RBI governor, and they pit the peon of RBI against the governor of RBI for nothing to digress.
> 
> ROFOL.


 
A corrup and scamy does not become clen even if he is not a CM or PM>

What about the fund of Anna Hazare's agetation? Who misappropreated it?

The party which emerged from the agetation of Lokpal is not implementing lok pal. Last time he did a drama of resign in support of Lok pal. Now he has got huge majority, and he is unwilling to pass Lokpal bill. .

A cheater.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732065598553853953
_A cheater_ Kejriwal = Impotent PM of India, the _numero uno_ enemy of Kejriwal

Hahahahaha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735060487767871489
First you call me a Naxal & Bhagoda.
Then you invite this Naxal to PMO.
And if thats not enough, you have started following a Naxal on Twitter.

Rudderless & clueless Modi does not know what to do of Kejri.

Off to Goa & Punjab.
After 10-12 RS members that Kejriwal would have.
Modi would lick his shoe a la Mamta & Amma, whom he called and congratulated. Never called Ponduchery or Kerala. LOL


----------



## vsdave2302

In a great drama of sacrifise, AAP MLA came to assembaly in rikshwa for first day. From very next day, they started using Inniova. All MLA's got car very next day. Half were made Minister and rest were made their PA. All got car and Rs 4 lakh salary for their great services to nation. Deputy chief minister got the Bunglow of ex chief minister shila dixit. Our simple chief minister mr kejariwal spend lakhs of rupees in renovation of Bunglow in his first term of 49 days. he kept the illeagal possation of bunglow for another 4 months. What a great party of principle.

Now they are living the simple life on the principle of anna hazare by getting just Rs 4 lakh slary , car , Bunglow and electricity bill of just rs 1 lakh.

Our great CM is doing the service of nation by writting Movie review on twiter as and when new movie comes. In rest of the time, he is bussy in fabricating the plot against union government and abusing prime minister. 1/3 rd of his cabinet minister are dismissed for corruption charges and many more are facing corruption and violence charges.

They are making Anna's dream come true.



mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732065598553853953
> _A cheater_ Kejriwal = Impotent PM of India, the _numero uno_ enemy of Kejriwal
> 
> Hahahahaha
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735060487767871489
> First you call me a Naxal & Bhagoda.
> Then you invite this Naxal to PMO.
> And if thats not enough, you have started following a Naxal on Twitter.
> 
> Rudderless & clueless Modi does not know what to do of Kejri.
> 
> Off to Goa & Punjab.
> After 10-12 RS members that Kejriwal would have.
> Modi would lick his shoe a la Mamta & Amma, whom he called and congratulated. Never called Ponduchery or Kerala. LOL


 
He himself called him an anarchist.

Ohhhhh AAPTARD's are dream of making PM leak his shoes. This salable AAPTARD can be purchased by any one or they may be made fall in line by envoking any case against them.

By the what happened to theat Proof of 350 page agaist shila dixit? Has Kejariwal made any deal? After being CM , he will have an access to many more scam?

What sort of deal you guys made with Congress?

Bachho ki kasm kha ke juth bola ja sakta hai aur voh bhi Public ke samne. Is bar bibi ke ksam kahayega ya apni ma ki?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Hey, why is Modi wearing red communist color shirt?
You don't ask when Kejriwal wears the same?
Hey, why does Modi eat Rasgula?
Kejriwal does too. Ask him.

These are deceptive bhakts here on PDF taking refuge in subterfuge.

They would never give straight answer on Modi, because its natural. vulnerable Modi can not be defended. And they know it. But dhokhadari prevails anyway.

The apple never falls far from the tree. We know it.
*************************************************************************

Here is Nikama Modi with his 2 year result:

Out of order: RBI says a third of ATMs don't work
Economic Times‎ - 1 hour ago
"Survey results are not comforting in any way. Almost one third of the ATMs were found to be ...

This does not happen even in a country like Sri Lanka.
***********************************************************************


Punjab = AAP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735085775952457729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735086414560296961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735055378392588288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734997270903431168


----------



## ranjeet

Bihar police giving chummis to locals to check if they are drunk or not .... Secularism spreads love.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...ng-delhi-replaced-swacch-bharat-abhiyan/46548

_










Bihar police giving chummis to locals to check if they are drunk or not .... Secularism spreads love. _


A third world country with more mobiles than toilets, what would someone expect?

Lol


From Twitter world:


----------



## mehboobkz

_Bihar police giving chummis to locals to check if they are drunk or not .... Secularism spreads love. _


Senseless Indians losing their moral and belittling their own country or a part thereof.
Why?

Because BJP is not the part of Bihar. It just lost the state. Modi could not do anything there with his DNA & Shaitan remarks.

Did not the same happen in Kerala with Somalia remark?

This myopic Modi would never learn.

He even said Indians are ashamed to be born in India:






Shame on such cretin, who happens to be the PM of India somehow because there was no fierce competition during general election. So, one-eyed king among the blinds.

http://www.dailyo.in/politics/smrit...hakts-juvenile-justice-law/story/1/10803.html 







http://www.dailyo.in/politics/smrit...-bhakts-rahul-gandhi-assam/story/1/10786.html








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735069149865627648








* "Forget Panama Papers - how in just four weeks political parties routed Rs 1,000 crore of illicit wealth through criminal networks to bribe voters"*

*http://www.business-standard.com/ar...u-wouldn-t-read-post-poll-116052301695_1.html*


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> _Bihar police giving chummis to locals to check if they are drunk or not .... Secularism spreads love. _
> 
> 
> Senseless Indians losing their moral and belittling their own country or a part thereof.
> Why?
> 
> Because BJP is not the part of Bihar. It just lost the state. Modi could not do anything there with his DNA & Shaitan remarks.
> 
> Did not the same happen in Kerala with Somalia remark?
> 
> This myopic Modi would never learn.
> 
> He even said Indians are ashamed to be born in India:
> 
> View attachment 306759
> 
> 
> Shame on such cretin, who happens to be the PM of India somehow because there was no fierce competition during general election. So, one-eyed king among the blinds.
> 
> http://www.dailyo.in/politics/smrit...hakts-juvenile-justice-law/story/1/10803.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 306762
> 
> 
> http://www.dailyo.in/politics/smrit...-bhakts-rahul-gandhi-assam/story/1/10786.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 306763
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735069149865627648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * "Forget Panama Papers - how in just four weeks political parties routed Rs 1,000 crore of illicit wealth through criminal networks to bribe voters"*
> 
> *http://www.business-standard.com/ar...u-wouldn-t-read-post-poll-116052301695_1.html*




You thought it is attack on woman's dignity only when a woman congress supporters get threats ? Right winger women dont have dignity ? Smriti herself is a victim of online abuse. She did not cry for media attention like Priyanka chaturvedi


*BJP Supporters Are Equally Trolled, Points Out Columnist Shefali Vaidya*

Columnist and BJP supporter Shefali Vaidya has posted screenshots on Facebook and Twitter of a *sickening comment by a man who threatened to attack her child.*

"I have been subjected to threats, sexual abuses, assaults on my family and slander by frustrated Congress supporters for months now, just because I am a vocal supporter of the BJP," said Ms Vaidya in her Facebook post, attaching several screenshots of how she has been trolled and viciously attacked on social media.

*http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/he-t...umnist-shefali-vaidya-who-was-trolled-1409195*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vsdave2302

mehboobkz said:


> Hey, why is Modi wearing red communist color shirt?
> You don't ask when Kejriwal wears the same?
> Hey, why does Modi eat Rasgula?
> Kejriwal does too. Ask him.
> 
> These are deceptive bhakts here on PDF taking refuge in subterfuge.
> 
> They would never give straight answer on Modi, because its natural. vulnerable Modi can not be defended. And they know it. But dhokhadari prevails anyway.
> 
> The apple never falls far from the tree. We know it.
> *************************************************************************
> 
> Here is Nikama Modi with his 2 year result:
> 
> Out of order: RBI says a third of ATMs don't work
> Economic Times‎ - 1 hour ago
> "Survey results are not comforting in any way. Almost one third of the ATMs were found to be ...
> 
> This does not happen even in a country like Sri Lanka.
> ***********************************************************************
> 
> 
> Punjab = AAP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735085775952457729
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735086414560296961
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735055378392588288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734997270903431168


When AAP cheater became the CM with the help of party against whom he fought the corruption fight (Fake_) , The percentage logic of vote does not apply to AAP. Salo ne aam admi ko sab se jyada loota. Riksha walon se paise liye, mazddoro se paise liye aur baad main Onion ka black mail kiya, Log thand se mar rahe hai , aspatal main dava nahi hai aur chor kejariwal sabse pahele apne cold cough ka ilaj karne 9 din delhi chhod ke banglore chala gaya. Saall maha chor.

And one thief has become CM of india. he takes Bribe of crores of rupees from fake companies. He goes to Banglore for simple cough treatment for a week . He writes movie reviews and uses abusive language for PM and protects his maha chor ministers and burocrates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Delhi janta making a plea to delhi CM

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735157307835748353

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

got it in net !! ! is it true ! ! !  if true then Assam is my favorite place now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

BDforever said:


> got it in net !! ! is it true ! ! !  if true then Assam is my favorite place now
> View attachment 306825



She is not Angoorlata Deka, she is Sapna Vyas Patel, a fitness expert. This fake news is going viral, looks like opposition IT cell is playing some nasty trick.

Try a simple google image search.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Rain Man said:


> She is not Angoorlata Deka, she is Sapna Vyas Patel, a fitness expert. This fake news is going viral, looks like opposition IT cell is playing some nasty trick.
> 
> Try a simple google image search.


Congress does not have it anymore. The excreta has shifted to the AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

BDforever said:


> got it in net !! ! is it true ! ! !  if true then Assam is my favorite place now
> View attachment 306825


O teri...100% attendance iguaranteed in Assam legislative assembly! Make her MP next time around...Lok Saba TV TRP will hit sky high!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> She is not Angoorlata Deka, she is Sapna Vyas Patel, a fitness expert. This fake news is going viral, looks like opposition IT cell is playing some nasty trick.
> 
> Try a simple google image search.



I will strangulate @BDforever myself ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733596516254801921

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

NE me bhi aa rahe achhe din 

@ranjeet @Rain Man @Levina @JanjaWeed @Parul

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Pumba said:


> NE me bhi aa rahe achhe din
> 
> @ranjeet @Rain Man @Levina @JanjaWeed @Parul


This is the first good move by NDA in the NE.
Not rhetoric. Work. On the Ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Pumba said:


> NE me bhi aa rahe achhe din
> 
> @ranjeet @Rain Man @Levina @JanjaWeed @Parul




@mehboobkz This is shocking!! is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

ranjeet said:


> I will strangulate @BDforever myself ...



Oh.. @BDforever is just...........single...sometimes it becomes difficult to handle..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba

ranjeet said:


> @mehboobkz This is shocking!! is it true?



100% true
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ms-alliance/story-YDYLQ6YsImuzZOQ6Zev5MO.html

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dray

Pumba said:


> NE me bhi aa rahe achhe din
> 
> @ranjeet @Rain Man @Levina @JanjaWeed @Parul



Now Kejriwal will ask for degrees of all the CMs..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pumba

Rain Man said:


> Now Kejriwal will ask for degrees of all the CMs..



i am drunk right now and in no position to understand this news :d

tell me one thing is this a new addition in NDA or it was already existing ?

if yes is it a big news ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

ranjeet said:


> I will strangulate @BDforever myself ...





Rain Man said:


> Oh.. @BDforever is just...........single...sometimes it becomes difficult to handle..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...e-claim-a-media-hype/articleshow/52417934.cms

Could not do anything in the south, BJP is trying some now with the north. Its called _tinkering_ to be appropriate. 
A party like BJP which becomes happy with few seats won in the last 4 elections and jumps with joy, the less said the better.


----------



## Levina

Pumba said:


> NE me bhi aa rahe achhe din
> 
> @ranjeet @Rain Man @Levina @JanjaWeed @Parul


So is this why Amit Shah was in NE?
Cool!
Me likey!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Pumba said:


> 100% true
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ms-alliance/story-YDYLQ6YsImuzZOQ6Zev5MO.html


Expect some unfortunate attack on a NE guy/gal in the next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

mehboobkz said:


> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...e-claim-a-media-hype/articleshow/52417934.cms
> 
> Could not do anything in the south, BJP is trying some now with the north. Its called _tinkering_ to be appropriate.
> A party like BJP which becomes happy with few seats won in the last 4 elections and jumps with joy, the less said the better.


Is being unhinged your perpetual state?
I mean how difficult is it to understand the sentiment of Indian populace today?
Ppl finally look happy with the governance. Why is it so hard to believe? India is going places but then haters gonna hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...cas-torpedos/f44eb0f21f4d5a4bb2c17eeb40980ff4

Bye black shark.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735188134565027841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735111881321504768
Why Indian Modi bhakts love this man?
Just because he is anti Muslim?


----------



## IndoCarib

*Adani, Ambanis biggest losers in Modi's 2 years; Tata, Bharti, Birlas top gainers *

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

But Kejriwal told us Modi is working for Ambani and Adani !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

One more phone fraud waiting in the wings after the freedom phone:







http://www.oneindia.com/india/aap-leader-meets-mumbai-co-over-allegation-against-khadse-2108675.html

Nobody wants to talk of BJP traitor here?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Pumba said:


> NE me bhi aa rahe achhe din
> 
> @ranjeet @Rain Man @Levina @JanjaWeed @Parul


Sounds like Pappu's playing with dog while in meeting is going to cost congress dearly. This Himanta Biswa Sharma is going all out to finish off Congress not just in Assam...but whole of North East.
This is a brilliant strategy by the BJP. It goes beyond your usual vote bank politics...rather eradicating the existence of a political culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dray

Zee News exposing Batla House Terrorist Sympathizers Sonia Gandhi & Arvind Kejriwal





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1280551231974287

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735301548918616064

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/spe...-may-be-reading-this-post-justice-katju-0516/


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> *Adani, Ambanis biggest losers in Modi's 2 years; Tata, Bharti, Birlas top gainers *
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> 
> But Kejriwal told us Modi is working for Ambani and Adani !



*Before Modi tookover*

*"With the fiscal position in a shambles and consumer inflation in double digits, the present government inherited an economy whose macro fundamentals were doddering and India was on the verge of a ratings downgrade to junk status. The country's progress from those macro-economic depths has been a Herculean achievement over a short span of two years," Ajay Bodke, CEO & Chief Portfolio Manager, Prabhudas Lilladher, told ETMarkets.com.*

*After Modi tookover*

*Kant said given the vulnerability of the market to global shocks, the government has done a remarkable job in managing the currency war and effectively utilising the benefits of falling crude prices to prevent a collapse of the market.  *


The congress or for that matter the people who criticize has the audacity to say the government has done nothing .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735343055436427264



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735355660901179396
WTF..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735355660901179396
> WTF..


From news to comedy section


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735390140357566466

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735392016381706241

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/other-states/without-congleft-tieup-bjp-would-have-come-second-in-bengal-surjya-kanta-mishra/article8631139.ece?utm_source=MostPopular&utm_medium=Other States&utm_campaign=WidgetPromo

*Many are blaming the electoral understanding between the Left parties and the Congress for the debacle. Your comments.
*
_It is not a question only about the Congress. As I have been saying, it was the coming together of Left, democratic and secular forces. Of course, the Congress is the biggest force in them other than the Left. I do not think the defeat is because of this.

You see, in the 2014 Lok Sabha results, we got a lead in 27 seats and the Congress got 29 seats. The performance of both the Congress and the Left has improved since despite the ongoing attacks unleashed on us.

If we could have gathered more momentum, results would have been better. … Since this [electoral understanding] happened only before the polls and there was lot of confusion, we called it an electoral understanding; people called it an alliance. *Had it not happened, the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) would have been the second force in West Bengal. This would have been very dangerous. Both the BJP and the Trinamool suit each other. The most dangerous thing that is evident now is the understanding between the Trinamool and the BJP.*
_
*What has been the understanding between the BJP and the Trinamool?
*
_There has been a clandestine understanding between the BJP and the Trinamool. If you look at the votes polled in the Bhawanipore seat where Trinamool chairperson [Mamata Banerjee] contested and the Kharagpur seat where BJP State president [Dilip Ghosh] got elected, it will be clear. At Bhawanipore, the BJP had got the highest votes in 2014, but this time, the Trinamool chairperson wins with a reduced margin. At Kharagpur, a Congress veteran and 10-time MLA is defeated by the BJP State president and Trinamool hardly gets any votes. There are a dozen seats where the BJP transferred its vote to the Trinamool and vice-versa._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735343055436427264
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735355660901179396
> WTF..






JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735343055436427264
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735355660901179396
> WTF..



*A Comment in NDTV*

We the congis pledge that we and our future generations shall be the slaves of pseudo gandhis forever. We have no dignity, no self respect, no talent, no ethics, no morals, no vision, no self esteem, no pride, no shame, no mind,, nothing. Hail gandhis!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Look at the changing Indian Railways, mere 1.5yrs under Suresh Prabhu and what a transformation.
Shows how scum bags at Anti National Congress and all Lalus, Nikus, Momtas have looted and raped Indian Railways. 

Wonder how Indian Railways would have been if Suresh Prabhu was its Min 10years earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

CorporateAffairs said:


> Look at the changing Indian Railways, mere 1.5yrs under Suresh Prabhu and what a transformation.
> Shows how scum bags at Anti National Congress and all Lalus, Nikus, Momtas have looted and raped Indian Railways.
> 
> Wonder how Indian Railways would have been if Suresh Prabhu was its Min 10years earlier.



Don't wonder he will for the next 10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Sushaashan Babu ka Bihar. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735427009753550848


----------



## mehboobkz

Lol weds ROFOL

Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735462159426179072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735458891157360640


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735417761539620866

And this is the journo who was sent out. His excuse...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735426487894020096

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sky lord

Shiv Aroor–

Verified account ‏@ShivAroor
*Wish ARMY hadn't apologised to these 2 morons *@KashmirReader's Junaid Bazaz & another twit from @Rising_Kashmir.  http://kashmirreader.com/2016/05/2-journalists-asked-to-leave-army-event-for-sitting-through-indian-anthem/ …
3:23 AM - 25 May 2016


So did army apologize?

If true, a little pathetic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Outrage Over Sexist Comments On Angurlata Deka, BJP's Assam Lawmaker*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/outr...-assam-lawmaker-1410157?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

I wish i could do this once 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1588613874764256

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Sky lord said:


> Shiv Aroor–
> View attachment 306915
> Verified account ‏@ShivAroor
> *Wish ARMY hadn't apologised to these 2 morons *@KashmirReader's Junaid Bazaz & another twit from @Rising_Kashmir.  http://kashmirreader.com/2016/05/2-journalists-asked-to-leave-army-event-for-sitting-through-indian-anthem/ …
> 3:23 AM - 25 May 2016
> 
> 
> So did army apologize?
> 
> If true, a little pathetic!



If army apologised, then it was because IPC doesn't apply on J&K. (Really shocked at the news.)
Under normal circumstances anyone who disrespects national anthem can be booked under IPC Section 124A (CG Act) for sedition or Prevention of insults to National honour act. But again standing up is not compulsory.
So those journos are free. (¥€%#$¥&£@)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Lal Salam 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735508716926029825

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735462159426179072
*Disclose decisions after Kejriwal quit in 2014, CIC to Modi boot licker LG Jung:*

_The agency also pointed out that advice on political crises, given to the Governor or President, cannot be treated as confidential._


_Fearing this, the Centre had recently said that the reports submitted to President Pranab Mukherjee, asking for the elected governments of Uttarakhand and Arunachal Pradesh to be dismissed, must be treated confidentially._


India is no China and it is not a matter of national security, so why is Modi hiding such info in the world's largest democracy?

http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/disclose-decisions-kejriwal-quit-2014-cic-lg-jung/46669


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> Delhi janta making a plea to delhi CM
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735157307835748353



That is a video from Karachi. No one calls chief minister as vazir-e-ala in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735450981043949568


----------



## ranjeet

Samudra Manthan said:


> That is a video from Karachi. No one calls chief minister as vazir-e-ala in India.


you sure? I thought it was from "that part" of Delhi. My bad.


----------



## Samudra Manthan

ranjeet said:


> you sure? I thought it was from "that part" of Delhi. My bad.



Yeah have seen this video on youtube a couple of times for time pass...LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

_Complaint filed in Delhi's Tilak Marg P.S. against Ajay Devgn over his film Shivaay's posters for allegedly hurting religious sentiments
_
*In stupid India, anyone can file any case anytime on any ground. *

*I get a case slapped on me every week - Aamir Khan to Rajat Sharma on Aap Ki Adalat show. *


----------



## ranjeet

mehboobkz said:


> _Complaint filed in Delhi's Tilak Marg P.S. against Ajay Devgn over his film Shivaay's posters for allegedly hurting religious sentiments
> _
> *In stupid India, anyone can file any case anytime on any ground. *
> 
> *I get a case slapped on me every week - Aamir Khan to Rajat Sharma on Aap Ki Adalat show. *



Aamir Khan will be slapped with a flop by the year end.

Good publicity for Ajay Devgan.


----------



## mehboobkz

Why should poor and middle class vote Modi?







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735537275577241600
Boot lickers world:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735526789481660416
Nitish paints bleak picture of PM Modi's 2 yrs in office

From 69 billion to 48 billion, remittance (recipient) king country India (China 2nd) suffers under Modi big time.
21 billion minus.

Aur ache din aa gaye?
My foot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735546964012453888
*Venezuela sells gold reserves as economy worsens*
Venezuela owes India 600 million dollars and India has hard time collecting this money. 

India had pawned its gold (400 ton) to Bank of England 20 years ago through two chartered flights.

Gold prices are up 15%


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> Why should poor and middle class vote Modi?
> 
> View attachment 306937
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735537275577241600
> Boot lickers world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735526789481660416
> Nitish paints bleak picture of PM Modi's 2 yrs in office
> 
> From 69 billion to 48 billion, remittance (recipient) king country India (China 2nd) suffers under Modi big time.
> 21 billion minus.
> 
> Aur ache din aa gaye?
> My foot.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735546964012453888
> *Venezuela sells gold reserves as economy worsens*
> 
> India had pawned its gold (400 ton) to Bank of England 20 years ago through two chartered flights.
> 
> Gold prices are up 15%






In 2015 India became the largest remittances receiving country at $72 billion followed by China at $64 billion

http://profit.ndtv.com/news/economy...-receiving-country-in-2015-world-bank-1256720

As for Nitish, his trouble have begun 

*RJD's Taslimuddin Slams Nitish Kumar, Says Party Should Walk Out Of Alliance*
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rjds...ays-party-should-walk-out-of-alliance-1408591

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

WhatsApp banned in Brazil:

60.3%
Brazil households with a smart phone at the end of 2015

Olympics this year in Rio.










_$72 billion _

Its 48 now.

Thank you myopic Modi.


----------



## IndoCarib

Cong misfires in attack on Big B over govt event 

A bid by the Congress to hit out at the NDA government seemed to backfire on Wednesday. The Congress had taken a pot shot at the Centre over reports thatBollywood star Amitabh Bachchan would host the bash to celebrate the Modi government's two years in power. The star however clarified to Times Now that it would be actor R Madhavan , and not him, who would host the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

Oil prices push closer to $50, U.S. crude hits highest in 7 months


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735555274488975360


----------



## Tridibans

mehboobkz said:


> Oil prices push closer to $50, U.S. crude hits highest in 7 months
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735555274488975360


Bhai.... We all know you are a paid AAP IT cell member.... But you are wasting the money of your party by posting rubbish here. Go troll on twitter.....

Amongst the 15 odd regular posters on this thread, except you and a few respected neutrals like @jaunty all are BJP/NDA supporters...... Trust me.... you can convince far more people to vote for AAP by tweeting on the AAP IT cell decided tags on tweeter 

@Star Wars @ranjeet @Marxist @Levina @IndoCarib Guys remember the paid troll Bhai Zakir just before May 2014 ? 

There was one more just before the Maharashtra/ Kashmir election.... I forgot his name

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

As Eswar Prasad of Cornell University notes, India has a long list of incomplete or unattempted reforms.
The labor market remains choked by regulations. This is why the organised private sector employs a mere 2 per cent of the population. The contrast with China’s ability to create jobs in formal businesses is very much to India’s discredit.

The “demographic dividend” of a youthful population means little if the quality of education is poor. Markets for land and capital remain distorted. Several public sector banks are in dire shape. They need recapitalisation and radical reform. Spending on infrastructure continues to lag. Inefficient public sector monopolies dominate important industries, including trade in food and coal production.

Ache din ?
Modi fools

_remember the paid troll Bhai Zakir_

One more rattle snake rattled.
From hawk to dove.
Feathers ruffled.

ROFOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735463905133133824
Toilet named after Rishi Kapoor:

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...ed-after-him/e2e32d21f91f3ecea26218fa7646a0c5


----------



## mehboobkz

Modi to do interview with Jaitley friend Arnab Goswamy.
All questions will be pre screened by Modi.
No surprise element. 
FIXED match!

Modi ulu Banaoing India.



*
Police verification goes online, now you may get passport in just 10 days
*
*Whereas a small country like Malaysia gives passport in just One hour:*


*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727431887258447872*


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> In 2015 India became the largest remittances receiving country at $72 billion followed by China at $64 billion
> 
> http://profit.ndtv.com/news/economy...-receiving-country-in-2015-world-bank-1256720
> 
> As for Nitish, his trouble have begun
> 
> *RJD's Taslimuddin Slams Nitish Kumar, Says Party Should Walk Out Of Alliance*
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rjds...ays-party-should-walk-out-of-alliance-1408591



*On Friday, Mr Taslimuddin had demanded the resignation of Mr Kumar for his failure to maintain law and order in the state. *
*Earlier, Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD) vice president Raghuvansh Prasad Singh and senior leader of the party Prabhunath Singh had trained their guns on Mr Kumar. *
Prabhunath Singh said: "If Shahabuddin (jailed criminal-politician of RJD) was holding Janata Darbars in jail, it only shows the administrative weakness of the government. If Darbars were being held regularly what were the officials doing."
*Janata Dal-United (JD-U) leaders have been hitting back at RJD politicians, demanding that Mr Prasad must rein in Taslimuddin, Prabhunath Singh and Raghuvansh Prasad Singh.



By loosing Bihar BJP has successfully contained Nitish within Bihar . The point is if he cant even handle RJD in a alliance he dream of becoming PM by leading a coalition of party's with Mamta,Jaya, the very same RJD and congress in a alliance *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## for truth

mehboobkz said:


> Why should poor and middle class vote Modi?
> From 69 billion to 48 billion, remittance (recipient) king country India (China 2nd) suffers under Modi big time.
> 21 billion minus.
> 
> Aur ache din aa gaye?
> My foot.




I know the name 'Modi' causes a lot of butt-hurt, but before you say anything, just spend some time reading good articles about economy. The decrease in remittance has noting to do with Modi.

The decrease in oil prices in international market is the main reason there has been decrease in remittance to India


*Indian remittances from Gulf hit by falling oil prices*
"_Most of the remittance incomes in India are accounted from the oil-rich Gulf countries, where more than 10 million Indians have been working, but over time more and more are being forced to return to India._

_Earlier this year, 1,000 Indian professionals were reportedly laid off by Qatar Petroleum. This was apparently due to the global slump in the crude prices which had hit the construction sector hard._

_"Falling oil prices have had a sweeping impact on the oil-producing economies of GCC (Gulf Cooperation Council), severely denting their oil revenues and spending by both governments and households," according to a recent Crisil report_."

*After benefits of cheap oil, India counts cost of reduced Gulf remittances*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## mehboobkz

_The decrease in oil prices in international market is the main reason there has been decrease in remittance to India_


Above decrease in oil prices is singularly & selectively hitting India hard (27%)
But not Pakistan, which on the contrary has gained 6+ percent?

ROFOL at omniscient!


----------



## for truth

mehboobkz said:


> _The decrease in oil prices in international market is the main reason there has been decrease in remittance to India_
> 
> 
> Above decrease in oil prices is singularly & selectively hitting India hard (27%)
> But not Pakistan, which on the contrary has gained 6+ percent?
> 
> ROFOL at omniscient!
> 
> 
> View attachment 306974



you fool, did you even bother to look at details?

if Pakistan's remittance increased, were they because of the remittance coming from EU,US or middle east? India's remittance decline is because of the situation in middle east.

Even though their remittance has increased, the percentage growth of their remittance has been declining.

For 2015, the growth was mere 12.8pc as compared to 16.7pc the previous year- a decline of 4%, and even in Bangladesh the rate of growth has come down significantly and the same is for sri-lanka. Even though they might have received more than previous year, but the growth has declined very sharply, and with fall in oil prices, even they will start to see decline in remittances if the present situation continues. And only a retarded fool will compare Indian economy with Pakistan economic condition--the parameters are whole different for Indian economy. But then again, you are a fool who is hell bent on blaming modi for the reasons that are beyond India's control....


*‘Remittances growth to Pakistan slowed in 2015’*

"_The World Bank says that the growth of remittances for Pakistan slowed down by 3.9pc in 2015. The growth of remittances in 2015 slowed from 16.7pc to 12.8pc for Pakistan followed by 8pc in 2014 to 2.5pc for Bangladesh and from 9.6pc to -0.5pc for Sri Lanka, says the latest edition of ‘Migration and Development — Trends and Outlook’ published on Friday._

_The report says in the fourth quarter of 2015, year-on-year growth remittances to Pakistan from Saudi Arabia and the UAE were 11.7pc and 11.6pc, respectively, a significant deceleration from 17.5pc and 42.0pc in the first quarter. Also, depreciation of major sending country currencies like euro, Canadian dollar and the Australian dollar vis-à-vis US dollar may be playing a role, the report says._

_According to the report, the growth rate of remittances to developing countries continues to slow down largely due to economic weaknesses in the major remittance-sending countries particularly weak oil prices and currencies in many remittance-source countries__."_

_*Remittances rise 4pc to $14.2bn*_

_"Remittances sent by overseas Pakistanis rose four per cent to $14.2 billion in July-March 2015-16, though the amount of inflows dropped during the last month.

The State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) reported on Tuesday that remittances declined 8.7pc to $1.468bn in March from $1.608bn during the same month last year. Compared to February, the remittances fell by 3.14pc.

During July-March, the highest amount of $4.33bn was sent from Saudi Arabia, indicating a growth of 7pc against a growth of 19pc during the same period of last fiscal year."
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

When people do not have anything of substance, they hurl abuses and insults to prove their hollow claims one or the other way. 

_you fool, did you even bother to look at details?_
_
_
*Crux of the matter:*

The *overall* situation of gain or loss is same for India & Pakistan against adverse oil prices which affect every nation of the globe.

India loses 27% = 19 billions, while Pakistan gains 6%


Sorry, I do not accept the word soup, neither do I indulge into a word jugglery.

Hard core no nonsense attitude.

_




_
Abusive ID ignored.


Lol at Modi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735718000712523776
Modi = Ulu banaoing India:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735693542396301312
http://naisadak.org/who-is-scared-of-rana-ayyubs-book/

*राना अय्यूब की किताब से कौन डर गया !*

*



*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735726113599553536
*इटली लौटेगा दूसरे मरीन, सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने शर्तों के साथ दी इजाज़त, मोदी सरकार ने नहीं किया विरोध*

*Hypocrite Modi before election taunting Sonia on Marines:



*




http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...wami-intern-job-learn-ethics-journalism/46713

*Tehelka journalists offer Arnab Goswami intern job to learn ‘ethics’ in journalism*


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735742311779295237
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...bash-arvind-kejriwal/articleshow/52445568.cms

NEW DELHI: Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal on Thursday took a dig at Prime Minister Narendra Modi's government foroverexpenditure on advertisements marking the completion of the central government's two year in office. 

"Modi government spend on ads for just one event 2 year bash? Sources- more than Rs.1,000 crore," Kejriwal tweeted. 


Modi govt spend on ads for jst ONE event 2 yr bash? Sources- more than Rs 1000cr 

All Del govt depts total spend less than 150cr for full yr

— Arvind Kejriwal (@ArvindKejriwal) May 26, 2016


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nothing happenning here,Anti national Congress handlers spamming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

_The Kerala CM said that the accused who committed crime must be tried in India. "The court's decision based on wrong responses from the Centre. The centre is up to foul play on the marine's case from the start," Vijayan said. _


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735767145842237441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735765112410120195

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734747742505979904


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> Oil prices push closer to $50, U.S. crude hits highest in 7 months




Modi's fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735779079572463616


----------



## dray

Can someone on my behalf please ask @mehboobkz where is Kejriwal's IIT-JEE rank? This troll has blocked me after failing to tell me how Kejriwal got admission to IIT. Please mention that I am asking for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## for truth

*Stage set, it’ll be all action for Modi government in next 3 years*


With 3 yrs left, Modi govt to focus on GDP growth
"The Modi government is looking to utilise the next three years to consolidate its gains and has extensive plans to revamp governance and boost economic growth after having spent the initial years tackling inherited challenges of high inflation and low growth.

A review of policy objectives reveals the government has fixed a target of completing rural electrification by 2018 and providing roads in 60,000 rural habitations. The first two years are being seen as a period of consolidation and fixing of priorities while the stress will now be on programme implementation."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735794867343917056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735801215968268289
http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/free-hit/arvind-kejriwal-attacks-modi-government-0516/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735802713678577664


----------



## ranjeet

Retirement age of Sarkari doctors will be raised to 65.


----------



## Parul

I ain't know what's happening in this case: Modi sarkar shouldn't have supported Italian Marines on humanitarian basis? None would do for Indians?


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735819810781593600


----------



## Sky lord

Rain Man said:


> Can someone on my behalf please ask @mehboobkz where is Kejriwal's IIT-JEE rank? This troll has blocked me after failing to tell me how Kejriwal got admission to IIT. Please mention that I am asking for it.


My pleasure Sir 

Yo @mehboobkz ..... Can you please inform us how Kejriwal got into IIT after failing high school ?

I wànt to see his high school diploma!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

*Kejriwal meets Dhadrianwale, faces flak for being ‘like other parties’*

Even as Delhi chief minister and Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) convener Arvind Kejriwal met Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale, the Sikh preacher who faced a murderous attack recently, at his headquarters near here on Wednesday afternoon, the firebrand religio-political leader later told the media t*hat he won’t back any political party in the assembly elections* due in Punjab early next year.

Kejriwal was in for some criticism by suspended AAP MP from Patiala, Dr Dharamvira Gandhi, too, who said he was “disturbed” over AAP going the “traditional-party way, into dera politics”.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...patiala-aap/story-kopxtW61ZNW0sE7sNdS82H.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735724916046102528

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Sky lord said:


> My pleasure Sir
> 
> Yo @mehboobkz ..... Can you please inform us how Kejriwal got into IIT after failing high school ?
> 
> I wànt to see his high school diploma!



Kejriwal failed in high school??? That's a new!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


> Can someone on my behalf please ask @mehboobkz where is Kejriwal's IIT-JEE rank? This troll has blocked me after failing to tell me how Kejriwal got admission to IIT. Please mention that I am asking for it.


Why did he block you.. did you show him your degree?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735827186960064512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735827509892124672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735828823598452736
Notice 3 chaakke.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sky lord

Rain Man said:


> Kejriwal failed in high school??? That's a new!!!


Well going by the kind of people who follow him, kejriwal must be a duffer so I assume he doesn't have a high school degree....see LOGIC ...

Anyway I WANT TO SEE KEJRIWALS HIGH SCHOOL DIPLOMA,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Congress vs Modi government:

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735831737813475329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735834322498772992
Intolerance is still high in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735838948002390016

Total 
NDA: 342 
UPA: 2 chakke .. I mean 66 
Left: Choda

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul

Aap ka Reporter conducting a poll and getting expected results.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Rahul Gandhi admitted to AIIMS?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735870118991781888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735907449337696257

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Rahul Gandhi admitted to AIIMS?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735870118991781888
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735907449337696257



Get Well Soon the Brand Ambassador of Congress Mukth Bharat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Rahul Gandhi admitted to AIIMS?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735870118991781888
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735907449337696257


Papp was stoned to the bone....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735879300457631745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735883380047237120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735893154017116161Guess what...even Kujliwal visited AIIMS today along with Pappu ki maa..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735507328221351936
Modi indicted by HC, this time not on Gujarat riots though.

From Twitter:


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rahul gandhi admitted in AIIMS Delhi, for over dosage of Heroin.
Scum bags want him to be next PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

_







Rahul gandhi admitted in AIIMS Delhi, for over dosage of Heroin._

Modi is on Cocaine too. 
Yet PM of India. 










BJP lies exposed like no other!

http://boltahindustan.com/modi-supporters-saying-baba-hardevs-last-rites-as-modi-sabha/












For votes, now Modi says I am UP wala!

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ernment-two-years-second-anniversary-2820794/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736095765257289729


----------



## mehboobkz

Even Bhakts will bash Modi now, albeit not openly. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736107674190766081


----------



## mehboobkz

SBI slumps 66% in Q4 on bad loans, sharpest profit drop in 5 yrs

Wah Modi wah


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> Even Bhakts will bash Modi now, albeit not openly.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736107674190766081




*India’s first Islamic bank to open at Kochi

http://www.alhudacibe.com/AlhudaMagazine/Issue-036/int_news3.php
*
^ This is back in 2009

No bhakt will complain about Islamic banking in India. It has been there much before Modi came to power. Off late RBI is planning to revive Islamic banking. Actually liberals may have a problem with it as it gives them one less opportunity to bash Modi.* 

RBI ‘clears deck’ for Islamic banking in India

http://www.sundayguardianlive.com/business/2683-rbi-clears-deck-islamic-banking-india
*
The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) has almost paved the way for Sharia-compliant, interest-free or Islamic banking in the country. The measure, if implemented, is expected to give a boost to the economy and increase “financial inclusion”. The total Islamic financial assets were estimated at around $2 trillion in 2015, practically a 10-fold increase from a decade ago and outperforming the growth of “conventional finances” in many countries.


----------



## mehboobkz

*Two years as Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s constituency doesn’t seem to have done Varanasi much good.*


*Nautankiya Modi:*


It was on May 17, 2014 that Prime Minister Narendra Modi took part in the evening _aarti _by the Ganges, to give thanks for Bharatiya Janata Party’s resounding victory in the general elections. In an emotional address to the people of Varanasi, the PM had earlier declared:“_Na mujhe kisi ne bheja hai, na main yahan aya hun, __mujhe Ma Ganga ne bulaya hai__…_”. 

(“Neither have I been sent, nor have I arrived. I’m here because Ma Ganga called me.”) Modi attributed his candidature from Varanasi to the will of Ma Ganga, likening himself to a boy answering his mother’s call. 

_After two years under Modi’s wing, neither Varanasi nor the Ganges seem to have seen much improvement. *Varanasi is still dirty, messy and chaotic despite all the PM’s solemn pre-poll pledges and guarantees.*
_
*http://www.newslaundry.com/2016/05/27/report-from-varanasi-kashi-hasnt-become-kyoto/?*_*utm_content=buffer0905a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer*_




IndoCarib said:


> *India’s first Islamic bank to open at Kochi
> 
> http://www.alhudacibe.com/AlhudaMagazine/Issue-036/int_news3.php
> *
> ^ This is back in 2009
> 
> No bhakt will complain about Islamic banking in India. It has been there much before Modi came to power. Off late RBI is planning to revive Islamic banking in India. Actually liberals may have a problem with it as it gives them one less opportunity to bash Modi.*
> 
> RBI ‘clears deck’ for Islamic banking in India
> 
> http://www.sundayguardianlive.com/business/2683-rbi-clears-deck-islamic-banking-india
> *
> The Reserve Bank of India (RBI) has almost paved the way for Sharia-compliant, interest-free or Islamic banking in the country. The measure, if implemented, is expected to give a boost to the economy and increase “financial inclusion”. The total Islamic financial assets were estimated at around $2 trillion in 2015, practically a 10-fold increase from a decade ago and outperforming the growth of “conventional finances” in many countries.



That was UPA and in Kerala with 25% Muslims.

But Modi and Gujarat? 
Numero uno Muslim hating state of India, which got Congress mukt?
Thats where eyebrows are raised.


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> *Two years as Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s constituency doesn’t seem to have done Varanasi much good.*
> 
> 
> *Nautankiya Modi:*
> 
> 
> It was on May 17, 2014 that Prime Minister Narendra Modi took part in the evening _aarti _by the Ganges, to give thanks for Bharatiya Janata Party’s resounding victory in the general elections. In an emotional address to the people of Varanasi, the PM had earlier declared:“_Na mujhe kisi ne bheja hai, na main yahan aya hun, __mujhe Ma Ganga ne bulaya hai__…_”.
> 
> (“Neither have I been sent, nor have I arrived. I’m here because Ma Ganga called me.”) Modi attributed his candidature from Varanasi to the will of Ma Ganga, likening himself to a boy answering his mother’s call.
> 
> _After two years under Modi’s wing, neither Varanasi nor the Ganges seem to have seen much improvement. *Varanasi is still dirty, messy and chaotic despite all the PM’s solemn pre-poll pledges and guarantees.*
> _
> *http://www.newslaundry.com/2016/05/27/report-from-varanasi-kashi-hasnt-become-kyoto/?*_*utm_content=buffer0905a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was UPA and in Kerala with 25% Muslims.
> 
> But Modi and Gujarat?
> Numero uno Muslim hating state of India, which got Congress mukt?
> Thats where eyebrows are raised.




*Why this Muslim-majority town in Gujarat voted for Narendra Modi's BJP*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/why-...n-gujarat-voted-for-narendra-modis-bjp-513245

You were saying !!??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Must read book:

http://linkis.com/naisadak.org/2uVbJ

I will order mine eBook @ 295 Rs.



IndoCarib said:


> *Why this Muslim-majority town in Gujarat voted for Narendra Modi's BJP*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/why-...n-gujarat-voted-for-narendra-modis-bjp-513245
> 
> You were saying !!??



Modi's BJP has not a single Muslim MP.
Take it to the bank, put it in a safe deposit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736194658527629312







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736204110270107650
Kejriwal is vindicated on Delhi Police:


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> Must read book:
> 
> http://linkis.com/naisadak.org/2uVbJ
> 
> I will order mine eBook @ 295 Rs.
> 
> 
> 
> Modi's BJP has not a single Muslim MP.
> Take it to the bank, put it in a safe deposit.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736194658527629312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736204110270107650
> Kejriwal is vindicated on Delhi Police:
> 
> View attachment 307260



*The Lok Sabha Secretariat cited security reasons to purchase the luxury sedan.* When contacted, D K Bhalla, Secretary, Lok Sabha Secretariat, told The Indian Express: “*There were two options, BMW and Jaguar, suggested on the basis of their security manoeuvrability. We have opted for the cheapest option*.” According to protocol norms, the *Speaker is at par with the Chief Justice of India and sixth after President, Vice President, Prime Minister, governors, and both former presidents and Deputy Prime Minister*.

- See more at: http://indianexpress.com/article/in...car-is-a-jaguar-2821218/#sthash.EAYmUTo4.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

RE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736210821936619521
Early stage conspiracy against Modi 2019 to finish him off.






Kejriwal fasting:

*





Talkin of Modi:*

_"He not only kept silent on various corruption issues be it of Vasundhra Raje, Lalit Modi, Agusta Westland, Smriti Irani's degree or his own degree. Be it Supreme Court or High Court, BJP government was slammed but they did not learn any lessons. People feel let down for having voted for the party,"_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736200583057547264


IndoCarib said:


> *The Lok Sabha Secretariat cited security reasons to purchase the luxury sedan.* When contacted, D K Bhalla, Secretary, Lok Sabha Secretariat, told The Indian Express: “*There were two options, BMW and Jaguar, suggested on the basis of their security manoeuvrability. We have opted for the cheapest option*.” According to protocol norms, the *Speaker is at par with the Chief Justice of India and sixth after President, Vice President, Prime Minister, governors, and both former presidents and Deputy Prime Minister*.
> 
> - See more at: http://indianexpress.com/article/in...car-is-a-jaguar-2821218/#sthash.EAYmUTo4.dpuf



Lok Sabha Secretariat cited security reasons to purchase the luxury sedan.


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736226743359574017


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/faro...m-draws-rebukes-1412877?pfrom=home-topstories

As his fellow politicians stood in attention, former Jammu and Kashmir chief minister Farooq Abdullah was seen talking on his phone during the National Anthem being played at Mamata Banerjee's swearing-in ceremony in Kolkata today.


----------



## dray



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mehboobkz

*Ishrat Jahan encounter case: No proof to show Sonia Gandhi interfered, MHA replies to RTI*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...d-mha-replies-to-rti/articleshow/52473882.cms


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736278161621721092


----------



## mehboobkz

'Poet' Kapil Sibal's new composition @KapilSibal tweets: 

Modi's ' jumlas ' 
a cruel joke 
on all those who survive 
on ' hope ' 

two years gone by 
our ' hopes ' belied 
now know he took us
for a ride


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736392060048023556


----------



## Darmashkian

CBN should take away reservation from Muslims(which is anyway unconstitutional & in the courts) & 0.5% from SC & give it to poor UCs. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736175489841135617
http://www.mirchi9.com/politics/chandrababu-naidu-takes-gujarat-route-to-vital-issue/

*Naidu takes Gujarat route to vital issue?*


Kapu Reservations issue is the the vital and biggest issue for Chandrababu Naidu’s government besides the usual economic problems after the state bifurcation. Naidu however has problems with this issue but can not go back on the promise since he promised that before 2014 elections. 

Also Kapu caste forms a crucial chunk of electorate in AP, which no body can ignore. *Naidu is mooting the idea of giving reservations to the poor in all the upper castes which is a safe way out to avoid any complications. That will instead bring lot of good will to Naidu in upper caste people. *

This is an idea employed in Gujarat when the rich Patels caste people agitated for reservations. *Gujarat government announced reservations to all the upper caste poor. Naidu also hinted about this in Mahanadu and also asserted that the government will very soon take up a socio-economic survey for that.*

Read more at: http://www.mirchi9.com/politics/chandrababu-naidu-takes-gujarat-route-to-vital-issue/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736414126054858756


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Political prostitutes Momta, Jaya, Niku, Kejri, Mulayam and convict lalu will finish NaMo?


----------



## mehboobkz

Now Twitter India is taunting Modi:
And Modi follows this account.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736178739319472128
Shameless Modi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736067968073760768


----------



## nair

mehboobkz said:


> Now Twitter India is taunting Modi:
> And Modi follows this account.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736178739319472128
> Shameless Modi:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736067968073760768



makes sense.... The amount of money wasted on advertising..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Modi fools Indians with false Gujarat Model:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736059776023433216


nair said:


> makes sense.... The amount of money wasted on advertising..........



And the audacity being?
They are questioning other's advertisement expenses.







Modi fools Indians:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699999191330717697
Corrupt Shivraj CM of MP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736431220557381632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736429862345277440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736411664795508737
Now Modi to change the name of famous Akbar Road, after he finished with Aurangzeb.
And this is while the farmers are dying and he does nothing:

http://indianexpress.com/article/opinion/columns/akbar-road-renamed-history-is-victim-2822492/


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733906617750683648
BJP affiliate ABVP gundas beating others:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736443824755478528
BJP-Akali alliance ruled Punjab:


----------



## dray

I doubt if that @mehboobkz guy is even an Indian, he is now licking Chinese butt....check his post below.

He is not @Bhai Zakir , that guy was anti-Modi but patriotic. This guy is that old Pakistani troll Hafizz Saeed, I am 99% sure about this. 



mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736406061398167553
> From Twitter:
> 
> View attachment 307339
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307340
> 
> 
> 
> India has no class against China's progress.
> Only blabber wont help India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

So much for BJP-Modi


----------



## mehboobkz

BJP Gunda:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736478872217096192


----------



## Darmashkian

Veer Savarkar on regionalism/parochialism/nationalism/_ fancy english words from dictionary _





@Nimitam @Samudra Manthan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## mehboobkz

SBI has 15 billion USD bad loan.
They loan to industrialists and other insolvent people who abandon their business or their country. 
And our government writes them off.
Never buy Bank stocks in India. 
PNB also in dire straits. 

Billions have been written off by Modi to Ambanis & adanis.
This is the fraud on Indian people. 

My blood boils when someone says Modi is honest.


----------



## Levina

mehboobkz said:


> Shameless Modi:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736067968073760768



JANTA KA REPORTER has been misreporting a lot of stuff and this pic is one among them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736118715045941248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736492700854194176

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

India in dire strait and Modi does not even talk about it?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736499891069845506

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736532151034912768
Imagine if Kejriwal would have been doing this..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736525030071402496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736530037118099456


----------



## Parul

Aam Admi channel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## Sky lord

Rain Man said:


> I doubt if that @mehboobkz guy is even an Indian, he is now licking Chinese butt....check his post below.
> 
> He is not @Bhai Zakir , that guy was anti-Modi but patriotic. This guy is that old Pakistani troll Hafizz Saeed, I am 99% sure about this.


So this guy is a Pakistani false flagger? Figures, he is licking Chinese feet every chance he gets. 
What makes you think he is Hafizz Saeed? I checked some of that guys posts and they are mostly just nonsense..." Women should look down and cover themselves" bla bla bla And other such similar clap trap. I saw nothing that showed a flicker of human cognition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guest11

Rain Man said:


>








Sky lord said:


> So this guy is a Pakistani false flagger? Figures, he is licking Chinese feet every chance he gets.
> What makes you think he is Hafizz Saeed? I checked some of that guys posts and they are mostly just nonsense..." Women should look down and cover themselves" bla bla bla And other such similar clap trap. I saw nothing that showed a flicker of human cognition.



Nah he ain't a false flagger. He is a paid AAPIYA who sadly end up quoting his own twitter handle with 2 or 3 retweets. 

Though his favorite source is Jhaant ka reporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736555528629813248


----------



## dray

Sky lord said:


> So this guy is a Pakistani false flagger? Figures, he is licking Chinese feet every chance he gets.
> What makes you think he is Hafizz Saeed? I checked some of that guys posts and they are mostly just nonsense..." Women should look down and cover themselves" bla bla bla And other such similar clap trap. I saw nothing that showed a flicker of human cognition.



The member 'Hafiz Saeed' you are seeing now is not the same one I am talking about. There was one 'Hafizzz Saeed' with 2-3 'z's in his user name, he was like this guy, his only job in the world was to open anti-India threads relentlessly. That was in 2013-14, now I can't find that handle, maybe he has changed the ID. Maybe @mehboobkz is his new ID for anti-Modi trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736567313483206656


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736576229235531777
Modi police arrests AAP leaders to protect Rahul Gandhi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736492692465553408
http://www.jantakareporter.com/blog...red-gujarat-police-writes-vrinda-grover/46949

Those with illegal money to be prosecuted: FM on Panama Papers

Modi lied:

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/india/pm-modi-tells-wrong-data-of-sugarcane-farmer-money-0516/


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736607744527114240






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736606421178028032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736606090377474048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736603124295553024
Gujarat Model?
Modi was lying all along?

out of 5.5 crore Gujus, 3.5 crores are poor.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736604840105672704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736209324247113728


----------



## heisenberg

http://www.ndtv.com/blog/we-number-crunched-but-this-is-why-bjp-won-assam-1413110?pfrom=home-opinion
Assam scripted history on May 19. As the dust gradually settles and the new government firms its grip over the administration, the swayamsevaks of the Sangh have gone back to do what they do, irrespective of what the political mandate is. For them, service towards Bharat Mata is an unfettered commitment towards nationalism and not a means for an electoral end. Therefore, this victory in Assam goes beyond seat share percentages, electoral margins and other numericals. This is an ideological win after generations and decades of their struggle in Assam.

When Ram Madhav ji uses the term "dream alliance" to describe the social coalition he helped forge in Assam, the usage of the word "dream" should be carefully understood. It is important here to recount Assam's past in order to view the May 19 phenomenon in context.

In 1962, when Nehru allegedly bade farewell to Assam, without even putting up a show against the Chinese aggression, the Assamese subconscious was deeply hurt. The subsequent refinery movement, language movement and complete neglect of any developmental focus in the region gave rise to the Assam agitation in 1978. Assam boiled and simmered for almost a decade. The regional sentiments against the national cohesion of an akhand sanskritik parampara very quickly germinated and proliferated in the form of the fateful agitation, creating a political dent despite the socio-cultural, secular and multi-hued ecosystem of Assam.

Throughout these years, Congress had mastered "ali-kuli" politics, the term attributed to Devakanta Baruah, a close aide to Indira Gandhi. For Congress, electoral wins happened - year after year - with the en masse 60 per cent ali-kuli vote bank. They never bothered with forging a larger unity of Assamese society or rebuilding the national discourse in the alienated part or addressing key issues of developmental concerns. This vote-bank based electoral laziness further alienated Assam from the rest of the country.

Even the highly popular Assam Movement, which was led by upper caste Assamese, could not bring diverse groups of Assamese within its fold. Unifying Assam's Brahmaputra and the Barak Valley remained a distant dream.

However, 2016 was different. The BJP stitched together an unprecedented social alliance offering a common platform to the Assamese, the Bengalis, tea garden labourers, the Adivasis, the Nepalis, the Hindi -speaking and the indigenous Muslims. It is this "dream alliance" Ram Madhav ji refers to.

The decision of the people to come forward and showcase a united shakti has been a perseverant journey of the Sangh. The RSS' selfless and ubiquitous service to the nation is well known. Brimming with never-ending energy, volunteers from the RSS have donated generations of seva and shrama among the communities, tribes, disadvantaged and the marginalised.

Ekal Vidyalayas - the volunteer-run, self-sustaining, one-teacher schools have been serving the tribal communities for decades and have surpassed any private institution in their sheer reach and impact in just one state. More than 100 hostels in Assam house students from other parts of the North East.

More than 7,000 swasthya rakshaks, trained for self-employment in homeopathy and naturopathy, have been helping to organise the eight-days long dhanvantari yatra every year in Assam. More than 200 doctors from all across the nation come over to Assam in order to serve - do seva - through various health camps, all across the state. Truck-loads of donated medicines are also distributed among the needy during the dhanvantari yatra.

Every year the SEIL (Students' Experience in Interstate Living), an ABVP organisation, sends young students from north-eastern states to the other parts of India. By exposing the otherwise neglected section of Assam's population to the mainstream narrative and culture in India, seeds of an emotional and historically-obliterated natal connect with Bharat Mata have been reignited. The building of this critical mass of patriotic people's voice in Assam that chose to identify Asomi Aai with Bharat Mata was a gradual and organic process.

Assam's victory, therefore, is the victory of the Sangh's definition of what democracy means for India, supported and asserted by the collective will of the people. For instance, the reverberation of the heroism of Lachit Borphukan - a local historical icon - who took it upon itself to free the land from foreign aggression and the anger of the more than 250 Satradhikars against the illegal occupation of Satra land, informed issues like the illegal migration from Bangladesh in Assam. These decisions to culturally interpret issues of national concern were not taken in a day.

From connecting local issues to national concerns, Assam gradually reconnected with the national discourse, and in 2016, rightfully demanded its legitimate share for swift and equitable development. Impatient and passionate aspirations of the youth aggressively questioned the status quo and rejected those who failed to provide dignified employment opportunities. General citizens demanded a decent standard of living, health, education and equal opportunities of growth beyond the ali-kuli placation of policy plans.

This seemingly electoral - but indeed a political and ideological - success in Assam has been scripted by a vote for change in the state. It is a vote shunning the political laziness of cherry-picked constituency victories towards a more cohesive and collective will of the people. It is an assertive people's mandate that has in unison and consciously moved towards a reunification with the cultural nationalist narrative of akhand sanskritik parampara and the political narrative of cohesive nationalism for a better future.

In India, when the nation is defined as a feminine form, as Bharat Mata, there is an emotional and cultural context to that definition. Nationalism, then, must be looked at with its etymological root "nasci" in mind. "Nasci" means "by birth". And when a relationship as emotional as that of a mother and a child is being considered, all other concerns become subservient to emotions.

Therefore, when in one of the first public rallies together with the BJP, AGP leader, Prafulla Mahanta, AGP chief Atul Bora and BPF chief Hagrama Mohillary roared "Bharat Mata ki Jai", there was a victory already clinched. The numerical electoral victory was a by-product of this emotional win - the coming together of the Asomi Aai and Bharat Mata.

Two days prior to the first phase of polls in Assam, Hiren Gohain, a celebrated intellectual of the state, in a meeting attended by 40 other intellectuals of Assam, openly appealed to the people not to vote for the BJP. On 4th and 11th of April, people - more than 84% of the electorate in Assam - defied this "intellectual fatwa". One could only conjecture on common psephology wisdom then and assert that people had voted for "change", but on May 19, the form in which change manifested itself was clear. Showing a spectacular increase in seats from five in 2011 to 60 in 2016, the BJP has made inroads into a territory, which many are reluctant to acknowledge. And this time, it was not just the party, but also an emphatic voice of the people - a historic 84% plus voters - speaking a national language very few wanted to hear.

The kind of an emphatic electoral victory that Assam clinched on May 19 has roots in a strong urge to succeed, to win. This urge can only be sustained by a perennial hunger that propels a continuous and consistent battle for a vision against all odds. In the case of Assam, cohesive nationalism was that one goal, for which generations of swayamsevaks and karyakartas sacrificed their lives, envisioning a victory as defining as this.

We had the unique opportunity of working on the Assam election campaign for BJP under the mentorship of Ram Madhav ji. We saw what it takes for an organisation to sacrifice and to persevere, and for swayamsevaks and karyakartas to continue to struggle and serve without any attachment with short-term goals. We saw, at first hand, a history being written. 

(Shubhrastha and Rajat Sethi were part of BJP's campaign team for Assam elections)

Disclaimer: The opinions expressed within this article are the personal opinions of the author. The facts and opinions appearing in the article do not reflect the views of NDTV and NDTV does not assume any responsibility or liability for the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

*Gujarat Lies: A collection of personal vendetta*

Rana Ayyub, a ‘journalist’ most popularly associated with Tehelka.com, a ‘news outlet’ most popularly known to use ‘sting operation’ as a mode to collect news, has come out with a book. “Gujarat Files”. It is supposed to be a tell all book on alleged state sponsored political murders and ‘fake encounters’ which are supposed to pin Amit Shah, the then Home Minister of Gujarat and current national president of ruling party, and Narendra Modi, the then Chief Minister of Gujarat and currently the Prime Minister.

I finished reading the book, which I paid for from my own hard earned money, and I have come to the conclusion that it is nothing but a sermon of personal hate and vendetta against the people she wants to ‘nail.’

Not only is the book full of grammatical errors and badly narrated, it lacks consistency. At best it should have been filed under a hate speech on her personal blog. She talks how her report sent Amit Shah to jail and hence to find truth about Sohrabuddin, she would have to assume an identity.

First of all, she should stay away from WebMD. She had self diagnosed that she was suffering from depression (yea, mental health awareness crusaders, please come forward, a ‘journalist’ just used the serious condition loosely to describe her boredom) and the only thing that helped her came out of it was when she took up project Sohrabuddin. (wikipedia link)

She makes sure that she describes her undercover act in great detail. She wears chunky jewellery, skirts and colourful bandana to show how she is a documentary film maker from the US, making a film on the famous people from Gujarat. She stayed at Nehru Foundation and within first few days her room was ‘searched’.

Incidentally, other than Naresh Kanodia, the SRK of Gujarati cinema, the only people she meets for the ‘documentary’ are top cops and ministers. Interestingly, the transcripts of all these sting operations all talk about 2002 riots. Sohrabuddin wasn’t even involved there. Amit Shah (whom she very proudly sent to jail on basis of her investigative ‘journalism’) was not the Home Minister during riots. 80% of her book focuses of 2002 riots and how the top cops feel ‘used and thrown’ by the CM and HM (who was not even HM then).

The transcript of her sting was extremely confusing. The only things I understood from her writeup was:

Top cops of Gujarat are easily accessible if you are documentary filmmaker from the US.
You can pass off as documentary filmmaker from the US if you wear denim skirts, chunky jewellery and colourful bandanas. And if you have a firang along, it just adds to the effect.
Top cops of Gujarat don’t find it suspicious when a filmmaker randomly probes about 2002 riots and their involvement or lack of it.
Top cops of Gujarat play the blame game quite nicely.
She mentions how her room at Nehru Foundation (set up by the Sarabhais, which she chose to disclose), where she stayed, was ‘searched’ just a day before G L Singhal, the cop involved in alleged fake encounter of Ishrat Jahan, agreed to meet her.
She spotted a car outside where she lived in morning and in evening. But when she asked a friend to pick her up to go to a college festival, the car wasn’t there next day. Basically, Gujarat top cops are easy to fool when you wear a bandana and attend college festivals.
She stayed at a friend’s friend’s bungalow where a cobra was living too, since a year. Surprised she didn’t crack a joke, ‘not sure what was more poisonous, the reptile or me? lol’.
Gujarat top cops are whiny and will talk to anyone and everyone who asks about the riots. No one really questions or doubts why the random bandana clad woman (yea, she mentions the bandanas quite a lot) who has been in the US, and making a film on important people of Gujarat, knows the right questions to ask about the riots and the ‘fake encounters’. Like, seriously. None of these men even doubted her for a second. If that’s true, we clearly need better set of cops.
She liked eating Gujarati thaali at Pakvan (it sucks) and she taught Geeta Saar to Maya Kodnani, former minister who was accused of leading a mob during 2002 riots, while having lunch at her place, which involved aam ras.
But what is the point she was trying to make? Just making people read her sting trascript? What am I supposed to do?
Behen, tum aakhir kehna kya chaahti ho?

All these sting tapes were not released until now. That is in the ‘book’ she self published. These tapes are not authenticated. She says she will give these tapes to investigative agencies if they ask for them. Why not make them public for everyone to see and hear? Trial by media is one of Tehelka’s strong points anyway!

Hope she gets prize in fiction for the lizard on the cover page book.

http://nirwamehta.in/gujarat-lies-a-collection-of-personal-vendetta/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

Rain Man said:


> I doubt if that @mehboobkz guy is even an Indian, he is now licking Chinese butt....check his post below.
> 
> He is not @Bhai Zakir , that guy was anti-Modi but patriotic. This guy is that old Pakistani troll Hafizz Saeed, I am 99% sure about this.




well ....you should contact sakshi maharaj and book his package for pakistan


----------



## mehboobkz

Baba Ramdev gets a gift from Newly formed Assam government of BJP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736787902865113088





Modi eats vegetable worth 450 USD a kilo:
While farmers are dying in India

http://www.hindi.indiasamvad.co.in/...so-young-age-of-65-12545#.V0pmIMBFZ-9.twitter


----------



## Kal Muah

@mehboobkz is a pakistani troll. The other day we all saw, his cheerleading for china. Dont reply to him guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

NDTV's Pranay Roy to Jaitley on online trolling; Can not you control online trolling?

To which Arun Jaitley said not possible.

But the meanest thing is that PM of India is following IDs which are abusing non BJP IDs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736753166935560192


----------



## mehboobkz

Look at the crowd in Punjab AAP.
No more BJP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736822224850714624


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Congress, NCP, BJD criticise NDA's two-year rule


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736853226486517760


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736759789561085952

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736887239280459778


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736926531969159168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735306501842075648

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736904258709245952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736937628725977088







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736939188558274562

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736944085131370496
Modi was crying as the CM of Gujarat with his files pending in Delhi.
Now he is doing Sonia to Kejriwal.


----------



## Kal Muah

*Prashant Bhushan: Arvind Kejriwal can even join hands with Narendra Modi if it suits him*


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.huffingtonpost.in/riju-agrawal/disillusionment-with-modi_b_9831190.html


----------



## Pumba

Imandar Photoshop hai ji

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736875244519051264


----------



## Kal Muah

#AAPFailedDelhi
trending on twitter

*CIC Pulls Up Arvind Kejriwal's Office Over Senior Citizen's Pension Issue*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Pumba said:


> Imandar Photoshop hai ji





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736830407530950656


----------



## Kal Muah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736241950865530881

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Maharashtra BJP CM Fadnavis electricty unpaid bill in lakhs:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736925622396723200


----------



## Kal Muah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736102234761494528


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736950597501526016
Where was Kanhaiya born?
Pakistan?







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736950248099086337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736953676112134144


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736983945951186944
ModiRaj


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736077467354435590

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736993884677361664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736944959060742144


----------



## dray



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

*AAP MLA arrested in assault case, granted bail: Delhi Police* 

Singh is the seventh AAP MLA to be arrested since the party came to power.
- See more at: http://indianexpress.com/article/ci...il-delhi-police-2824836/#sthash.uCMpCXdj.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Now he is Modi friend:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736599921026076672



*The facade of great celebration of India's 'most mediocre regime'*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...reat-celebration-India-s-mediocre-regime.html





http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/entertainment/singer-abhijeet-slams-naseeruddin-shah-0516/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737133560612585473
GOA/Punjab/Haryana:


----------



## magudi

http://opinion.bdnews24.com/2016/05/23/our-hindu-problem/

@Rain Man @FULL_METAL scary stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737103773546471431

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737154937268797440


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737185413635313665


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737200150544711680


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*PM Modi Delivers Key Project That Lagged Under Dr Manmohan Singh*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/in-m...scores-a-win-1413187?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Nigerian students are problem - Goan tourism minister

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/state/goa-tourism-minister-on-nigerian-students-0516/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737184781759188992
69% to 31%


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737197835540566016
Seems true!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737196082610855936
BJP/Modi does not want to confer full statehood on Delhi.

But it was their own pre poll promise:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737231573678837761
From this you should know how Machiavellian Modi functions.


----------



## indiatester

I saw one strange thing today when I happened to land on NDTV during channel surfing. They were discussing about possible corruption involving Vadra 
I checked the channel twice to be sure.
Something is cooking/has cooked for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

indiatester said:


> I saw one strange thing today when I happened to land on NDTV during channel surfing. They were discussing about possible corruption involving Vadra
> I checked the channel twice to be sure.
> Something is cooking/has cooked for sure.



By doing so Nehru Dynasty TV can brag in future that we raised issue against Damad Ji.  Further, other chan are debating it to.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

*A New Inquiry Links Arms Dealer To Benami London Home For Robert Vadra*
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/a-be...nment-report-1413457?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729690758954008577
From this, one can realize how financially powerful China is, while the Mangalyan country has not enough. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737346408890523649
This is true!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736598829957582849


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737226235500101633
Jai ModiRaj


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737244814635208704


----------



## guest11

@mehboobkz






@Rain Man @ranjeet @Sky lord @Parul @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737487167207964672


----------



## dray

@Sky lord this is the guy I was talking about, could be @mehboobkz 

https://defence.pk/members/hafizzz.29269/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737534093856903171

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737540368166576128


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737559823810625537


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.topcount.co/5-countries-which-love-india-and-5-countries-which-hate-india-this-is-crazy/


----------



## Sky lord

Rain Man said:


> @Sky lord this is the guy I was talking about, could be @mehboobkz
> 
> https://defence.pk/members/hafizzz.29269/


Egad! What an ugly monkey...obviously has a personality problem!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guest11

@mehboobkz bolti band ho gayi ya Hindi nahi aati, jawab toh de de bhai.


----------



## s_madaans

http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.co...house-belongs-to-cow/articleshow/52521321.cms


Now what will sikulars do??????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

s_madaans said:


> http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.co...house-belongs-to-cow/articleshow/52521321.cms
> 
> 
> Now what will sikulars do??????????


Shhh..... keep quite man. Be a good Secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

http://www.financialexpress.com/art...-q4-gdp-grows-at-7-9-versus-7-2-in-q3/270136/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## guest11

s_madaans said:


> http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.co...house-belongs-to-cow/articleshow/52521321.cms
> 
> 
> Now what will sikulars do??????????



They will shift the goal post as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*It Was Beef, Says A New Lab Report In Major Twist To Dadri Lynching*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/meat...orensic-test-1413998?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Amit Shah can do Nautanki and has a monopoly:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737637772073259008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732257663640309760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Sushma Swaraj arranges medical seat for Pak girl Mashal in Karnataka *

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...eat-for-pak-girl-mashal-in-karnataka-2826578/


mehboobkz said:


> Amit Shah can do Nautanki and has a monopoly:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737637772073259008




Now having lunch with Dalits is caste discrimination !! 

*Akhilesh slams Amit Shah’s meal plan with Dalits, says don’t discriminate on caste basis*

- See more at: http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-on-caste-basis-2827288/#sthash.R2OxjmbC.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737607119256485891


IndoCarib said:


> *Sushma Swaraj arranges medical seat for Pak girl Mashal in Karnataka *
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...eat-for-pak-girl-mashal-in-karnataka-2826578/
> 
> 
> 
> Now having lunch with Dalits is caste discrimination !!
> 
> *Akhilesh slams Amit Shah’s meal plan with Dalits, says don’t discriminate on caste basis*
> 
> - See more at: http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-on-caste-basis-2827288/#sthash.R2OxjmbC.dpuf




Dalit lunch/brunch.
Following is the last post on such matter. For no other post would equal this BJP hypocrisy.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737601735741448192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737598328976769024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737629482941480960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737290511409664004

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737614550782988294


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Red terror continues 7 Year old boy attacked by Makrist goons

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737495447137181696
7-year-old boy attacked at Kakkayangad in Kannur......
A group of assailants in Kannur, Kerala allegedly a 7-year-old boy after they could not find his parents who are said to be local BJP leaders. A native of Iritty, Karthik who studies in class 2, is the son of Rahul, and was injured in the incident, reports _Malayala Manorama_.

Kannur has witnessed a series of violent incidents recently which are politically motivated.

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...r-old-in-political-violence-in-kannur-2218330

http://english.mathrubhumi.com/news...-kakkayangad-in-kannur-english-news-1.1097555

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Marxist said:


> Red terror continues 7 Year old boy attacked by Makrist goons
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737495447137181696
> 7-year-old boy attacked at Kakkayangad in Kannur......
> A group of assailants in Kannur, Kerala allegedly a 7-year-old boy after they could not find his parents who are said to be local BJP leaders. A native of Iritty, Karthik who studies in class 2, is the son of Rahul, and was injured in the incident, reports _Malayala Manorama_.
> 
> Kannur has witnessed a series of violent incidents recently which are politically motivated.
> 
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...r-old-in-political-violence-in-kannur-2218330
> 
> http://english.mathrubhumi.com/news...-kakkayangad-in-kannur-english-news-1.1097555



Now just imagine what would have happened if BJP/RSS attacked the boy for being the child of leftist parents

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737624656044118016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...say-things-dr-ambedkar-say-british-rule/47043










*Jethmalani hits out at Modi over black money issue:
*
Veteran lawyer and Bihar's 'Grand Alliance' nominee for Rajya Sabha Ram Jethmalani on Tuesday hit out at Prime Minister Narendra Modi over the black money issue and sought forgiveness from the people for supporting him in last Lok Sabha elections.

"The one promise he had made was that Rs 90 lakh crore of black money was concealed in foreign banks and that he will get back that money and give Rs 15 lakh to the family of every poor man....and then he appoints a party president (Amit Shah) who made a statement that it was an election jumla (gimmick)," Jethmalani said at an event.

Expressing regret over supporting BJP and Modi earlier, he said, "I am making a confession that I helped them to cheat you, I have come to seek your forgiveness."

"I want nothing from you (Modi) and nothing means nothing but fulfil your promises to the people of India," he said, referring to his letter to Modi extending his support to him in the elections.

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...-money-issue/f3eb7d8851df832fc929503d9cfc4bb2













Nautanki Amitbhai:

ROFOL

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...mineral-water-water-cooler-dalits-house/47233







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737721735944933377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737725421022642176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737733960218906624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737678801035886592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737731643037777924

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737724055537766406


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737707762503831554
Chief flown from Gujarat to make food for Amitbhai:

ROFOL at Dalitbazi


----------



## dray

Check the twitt and the headline below, the headline is a twitt by some common guy, and it was made to look like Bassi's comment!!! 



mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737607119256485891


http://www.bbc.com/hindi/india/2016/05/160531_bassi_upsc_member_social_du?ocid=socialflow_twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Rain Man said:


> Check the twitt and the headline below, the headline is a twitt by some common guy, and it was made to look like Bassi's comment!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/hindi/india/2016/05/160531_bassi_upsc_member_social_du?ocid=socialflow_twitter



Janta ka Reporter is founded by AK-49 Party.. It's better to Ignore AAP Ka PDF Reporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Parul said:


> Janta ka Reporter is founded by AK-49 Party.. It's better to Ignore AAP Ka PDF Reporter.



But this one is from BBC, check the link: http://www.bbc.com/hindi/india/2016/05/160531_bassi_upsc_member_social_du?ocid=socialflow_twitter

Cheap journalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737334388497620992


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737702699718705152


----------



## Parul

Different Politics #Khalistani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

'False terror charges against Muslims a concern'


----------



## mehboobkz

*Judge who slammed CBI for raiding Arvind Kejriwal’s PS office, transferred...*


http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...-arvind-kejriwals-ps-office-transferred/47257


----------



## mehboobkz

That beef did not come from Akhilaq house:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737927823126581248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737877085016981504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737951933969793024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737951543878553600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737910226284859392


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Rahul Gandhi to become Congress President


----------



## nair

Stephen Cohen said:


> Rahul Gandhi to become Congress President



Congress have been looking around for the "Last Nail" for some time...........Finally they seems to have got that........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737973121030836225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737968408780754944


----------



## IndoCarib

*Political Science Teaches Cooking, Said Bihar Topper. New Exams Ordered*

So the 10 toppers among the nearly 15 lakhs students in Bihar will now take a new exam within the next week, an embarrassed government has said.* Education Minister Ashok Choudhary conceded that it appears that either proxies took the exam for the students, or that answer sheets submitted by students were replaced later with better ones.*

More signs of cheating - *the toppers are disproportionately distributed- most belong to the V N Rai College in Hajipur, just 20 km from the state capital of Patna.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/poli...xams-ordered-1414371?pfrom=home-lateststories*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737998121909637120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737989905679147009
*Make in India means cooking up stories, says Cong*

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...es-says-cong/a6f425b1c34f4d86f32287032e47e676


----------



## IndoCarib

*BJP Only Party To Re-send Retiring Muslim MPs To Rajya Sabha*

The BJP stands out. It is sending back its two retiring Muslim MPs to the Rajya Sabha.Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi is being fielded from Jharkhand and MJ Akbar from Madhya Pradesh.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/numb...ther-in-june-1414256?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737871421666254848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737997804446982146


----------



## IndoCarib

Such a communal school !

*Muslim boy from Sangh Parivar school tops Assam Class X exams*

AS far as good news goes, the new BJP government in Assam couldn’t have had it any better: a Muslim student from a school run by Vidya Bharati, a Sangh Parivar institution, has topped the High School Leaving Certificate (HSLC) examination. 

- See more at: http://indianexpress.com/article/in...m-class-x-exams-2828221/#sthash.F9BvnQZz.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737961131369631744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737988452097110016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737988319481495552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738003464848957441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737692231574818817


----------



## Parul

Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Wednesday unveiled the first-ever national plan for disaster management, which encompasses a blueprint for making the country disaster-resilient and reducing loss of lives and livelihoods significantly.

The National Disaster Management Plan (NDMP) provides a framework and direction to the government agencies for all phases of disaster management cycle -- prevention, mitigation, response and recovery.

The NDMP is a dynamic document in the sense that it will be periodically improved keeping up with the emerging global best practices and knowledge bases in disaster management, a home ministry statement said in New Delhi.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737963856283242496
The vision of the plan is to make India disaster-resilient, achieve substantial disaster risk reduction, and significantly decrease the losses of life, livelihoods, and assets -- economic, physical, social, cultural and environmental -- by maximising the ability to cope with disasters at all levels of administration as well as among communities, the statement said.

“It (NDMP) focuses on disaster resilience and reducing damage during disasters. The comprehensiveness of this plan is noteworthy. It covers all phases of disaster management- prevention, mitigation, response and recovery,” Modi tweeted.

The NDMP provides a generalised framework for recovery since it is not possible to anticipate all the possible elements of betterment reconstruction.

The Prime Minister said to prepare communities to cope with disasters, the plan emphasises on a greater need for information, education and communication activities.

“A regional approach has been adopted in the NDMP, which helps in disaster management and in development planning,” he added.

The Plan also highlights that the disaster risk reduction will be achieved by mainstreaming the requirements into the developmental plans.

Globally, the approach towards post-disaster restoration and rehabilitation has shifted to one of betterment reconstruction.

The NDMP has been aligned broadly with the goals and priorities set out in the Sendai Framework for Disaster Risk Reduction. PTI ACB AKK AKK

http://m.hindustantimes.com/india-n...facebook&utm_medium=fbpost&utm_campaign=india

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## guest11

IndoCarib said:


> *BJP Only Party To Re-send Retiring Muslim MPs To Rajya Sabha*
> 
> The BJP stands out. It is sending back its two retiring Muslim MPs to the Rajya Sabha.Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi is being fielded from Jharkhand and MJ Akbar from Madhya Pradesh.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/numb...ther-in-june-1414256?pfrom=home-lateststories



Not a big fan of Naqvi but MJ Akbar has been a brilliant addition to the BJP. That man is concise and articulate, something that BJP needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

Parul said:


> Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Wednesday unveiled the first-ever national plan for disaster management, which encompasses a blueprint for making the country disaster-resilient and reducing loss of lives and livelihoods significantly.
> 
> The National Disaster Management Plan (NDMP) provides a framework and direction to the government agencies for all phases of disaster management cycle -- prevention, mitigation, response and recovery.
> 
> The NDMP is a dynamic document in the sense that it will be periodically improved keeping up with the emerging global best practices and knowledge bases in disaster management, a home ministry statement said in New Delhi.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737963856283242496
> The vision of the plan is to make India disaster-resilient, achieve substantial disaster risk reduction, and significantly decrease the losses of life, livelihoods, and assets -- economic, physical, social, cultural and environmental -- by maximising the ability to cope with disasters at all levels of administration as well as among communities, the statement said.
> 
> “It (NDMP) focuses on disaster resilience and reducing damage during disasters. The comprehensiveness of this plan is noteworthy. It covers all phases of disaster management- prevention, mitigation, response and recovery,” Modi tweeted.
> 
> The NDMP provides a generalised framework for recovery since it is not possible to anticipate all the possible elements of betterment reconstruction.
> 
> The Prime Minister said to prepare communities to cope with disasters, the plan emphasises on a greater need for information, education and communication activities.
> 
> “A regional approach has been adopted in the NDMP, which helps in disaster management and in development planning,” he added.
> 
> The Plan also highlights that the disaster risk reduction will be achieved by mainstreaming the requirements into the developmental plans.
> 
> Globally, the approach towards post-disaster restoration and rehabilitation has shifted to one of betterment reconstruction.
> 
> The NDMP has been aligned broadly with the goals and priorities set out in the Sendai Framework for Disaster Risk Reduction. PTI ACB AKK AKK
> 
> http://m.hindustantimes.com/india-n...facebook&utm_medium=fbpost&utm_campaign=india



About time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Parul said:


> Different Politics #Khalistani




we are living in troubled time..............a person can get killed for eating beef.

why the way..........what u do when u visit super market in Russia??? ignore the beef on sale or shoot the manager for storing beef?? just a question......i hope u wont ignore it.

moreover............I hope u do know what our MoS home affairs said regarding his eating habits??......plus BJP President of Kerala??

have a warm day in russia



IndoCarib said:


> *It Was Beef, Says A New Lab Report In Major Twist To Dadri Lynching*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/meat...orensic-test-1413998?pfrom=home-lateststories




Dear Pseudo nationalist............a news link for u 

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/c...rijiju-dares-mukhtar-abbas-naqvi-2264588.html

care to send goons to this ministers home ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738179693287858176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738177630961205249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738076906747232257











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738063810389544965


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.dailyo.in/politics/fcra-...vernment-csr-vedanta-group/story/1/10775.html



For sometime now, the BJP and those affiliated to it, obvious or behind-the-scene, have been asking the question "who's funding you?" 

They put this question to Kanhaiya Kumar on his plane tickets. Arnab Goswami opened the famous February 9 episode of his show by asking Umar Khalid who was funding him, and several NGOs like Greenpeace have gone hoarse trying to answer innumerable people voicing this sinister question.


In practice, though, the issue came to the limelight when civil society organisation Association for Democratic Reforms and EAS Sarma, a retired Indian Administrative Service officer and former Union secretary, filed a public interest litigation in the Delhi High Court in 2014 alleging that both the Congress and the BJP had accepted political funding from Sesa Goa and Sterlite - daughter companies of the Vedanta Group based out of the UK, qualifying as a foreign source, between 2004 and 2012.


*The Delhi High Court found both parties guilty in March 2014, and they have since filed a joint appeal in the Supreme Court which is still pending*, bringing us back to the amendment passed in the last budget session.


Ostensibly, the proceedings were initiated when Union Finance Minister Arun Jaitley received a letter from at least 22 corporates including Axis Bank and Infosys in 2014 about difficulties in spending their mandatory two per cent corporate social responsibility (CSR) spending to the tune of Rs 10,000 crore because of limitations imposed by the FCRA in its existing form.

*However, after passing the amendment as a money bill, bypassing the Rajya Sabha in the process, and much subsequent dilly-dallying, the government - specifically minister of state (home) Kiren Rijiju - admitted earlier last week that the new FCRA amendment allows foreign companies to donate to political parties in the name of CSR spending.


*


----------



## TejasMk3

Indira Jaising's NGO barred from receiving foreign funds, loses licence


Also noticed some fights going between the AAP and congis ecosystem hacks over the AAP corruption article.  Not sure what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guest11

TejasMk3 said:


> Indira Jaising's NGO barred from receiving foreign funds, loses licence
> 
> 
> Also noticed some fights going between the AAP and congis ecosystem hacks over the AAP corruption article.  Not sure what happened.



"This is being done because of the cases that Lawyers Collective ('LC') and its trustees, Indira Jaising and Anand Grover, are involved in, including but are not limited to Sanjiv Bhatt, Yakub Memon and Priya Pillai," the statement said.



Oh yeah, crush'em like there's no tomorrow. Govt. is removing this filth and people say Swachh Bharat is ineffective. 

Desh badal raha hai.

They are lawyers, why bitch and moan, fight it out in the legal system if you have done nothing wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738240484074655744
I in Delhi visit Old Delhi to Have Beef. I can't ignore it, as I love eating it. In fact, none should be killed anywhere in India for eating Beat, Mutton, Chicken, Fish or, Pork.

UP is governed by the Secular Government. The responsible for Law and Order is in her Hand. Hence, Theekra of this Murder should have been Levied on SP, not Government of India. #FakeIntoleranceAwardWapsi



Prometheus said:


> we are living in troubled time..............a person can get killed for eating beef.
> 
> why the way..........what u do when u visit super market in Russia??? ignore the beef on sale or shoot the manager for storing beef?? just a question......i hope u wont ignore it.
> 
> moreover............I hope u do know what our MoS home affairs said regarding his eating habits??......plus BJP President of Kerala??
> 
> have a warm day in russia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

Parul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738240484074655744
> I in Delhi visit Old Delhi to Have Beef. I can't ignore it, as I love eating it. In fact, none should be killed anywhere in India for eating Beat, Mutton, Chicken, Fish or, Pork.
> 
> UP is governed by the Secular Government. The responsible for Law and Order is in her Hand. Hence, Theekra of this Murder should have been Levied on SP, not Government of India. #FakeIntoleranceAwardWapsi




revisit my comment again................I havent mentioned Center govt. is responsible for the murder.

The goons who called them nationalist and do these types of things are responsible...........well amazingly a so called nationalist govt is also in power in Punjab from past 9 yrs..............we all know how well the law order is here..............policemen are getting killed..............regular gang war and open assasination attempts of public figures are daily affairs here.

Plus revisit ur comments again ........and see that u were kinda justifying killing because it was beef.

how much bad NDA govt. is in Punjab ......one thing is for sure...........Pseudonationalist still gets beatings here........especially on valentines day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Practice what you Preach - Revisit your posts in this thread and you'll find that you've yourself voted for the Nationalists Goons in Punjab. 

Their are Pesudo Secular, Communist etc etc Goons all across India who are engaged in such things, not only Nationalists. Everyone is equally responsible for such acts including the people who voted them in power.



Prometheus said:


> revisit my comment again................I havent mentioned Center govt. is responsible for the murder.
> 
> The goons who called them nationalist and do these types of things are responsible...........well amazingly a so called nationalist govt is also in power in Punjab from past 9 yrs..............we all know how well the law order is here..............policemen are getting killed..............regular gang war and open assasination attempts of public figures are daily affairs here.







> Plus revisit ur comments again ........and see that u were kinda justifying killing because it was beef.



Err - Please Prove how I justify Killing because of Beef? 




> how much bad NDA govt. is in Punjab ......one thing is for sure...........Pseudonationalist still gets beatings here........especially on valentines day



Agreed. NDA government in Punjab is Disgusting.  However, in a democracy people get the leaders they deserve. Take blame on yourself as you voted for them too. 

Future Leader(s) of Punjab:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Ex. AG says, UPA rule was disastrous for India. One more Anti National Congress rule and India will go back to being a beggars country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> we are living in troubled time..............a person can get killed for eating beef.
> 
> why the way..........what u do when u visit super market in Russia??? ignore the beef on sale or shoot the manager for storing beef?? just a question......i hope u wont ignore it.
> 
> moreover............I hope u do know what our MoS home affairs said regarding his eating habits??......plus BJP President of Kerala??
> 
> have a warm day in russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Pseudo nationalist............a news link for u
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/c...rijiju-dares-mukhtar-abbas-naqvi-2264588.html
> 
> care to send goons to this ministers home ???



Dear Anti nationalist 

We need to send you and all the AAPtards to asylum 

*Rijiju gets it wrong on beef row: His smackdown of Naqvi is no reason for Indians to celebrate*

*http://www.firstpost.com/politics/r...-reason-for-indians-to-celebrate-2265044.html*


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

From Twitter world:


----------



## itachii

mehboobkz said:


>



VAT is a state subject, and center has no say in it.


----------



## mehboobkz

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...denies-vip-treatment/articleshow/52556739.cms


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738400738506866689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738354932877660161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738398224763871232
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ague-code-of-conduct/articleshow/52556935.cms


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738370215570898946


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@Prometheus @ranjeet
look yar ki hal bana dita ehna ne Punjab da. In malwa belt everyday farmers are suiciding in fields, police stations,railway tracks & canals.
http://m.thehindu.com/opinion/op-ed...dies-of-evidence-in-punjab/article8656464.ece

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...cides-in-punjab-police-stations/1/674750.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738423000366620672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738421536747577344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738409423748497409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738421723859652609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738405385875402752


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738423087461466112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737581783806418951

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737580071825735680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738438595493515265


----------



## IndoCarib

itachii said:


> VAT is a state subject, and center has no say in it.



You expect AAPtards to know that !? If they had slightest knowledge over 'anything' they wouldn't be AAPtards  For them 'Janta ka reporter' is gospel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738423087461466112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737581783806418951
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737580071825735680
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738438595493515265



Janta ka reporter journos should visit Kerala once. RSS/BJP workers hacked to death is a daily routine there. But for 'seculars' Muslim lives are more important than Hindu lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> Dear Anti nationalist
> 
> We need to send you and all the AAPtards to asylum
> 
> *Rijiju gets it wrong on beef row: His smackdown of Naqvi is no reason for Indians to celebrate*
> 
> *http://www.firstpost.com/politics/r...-reason-for-indians-to-celebrate-2265044.html*




Plz contact BJP Ministers...............they are eger to offer tour packages to anti-nationalists



Parul said:


> Practice what you Preach - Revisit your posts in this thread and you'll find that you've yourself voted for the Nationalists Goons in Punjab.
> 
> Their are Pesudo Secular, Communist etc etc Goons all across India who are engaged in such things, not only Nationalists. Everyone is equally responsible for such acts including the people who voted them in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err - Please Prove how I justify Killing because of Beef?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. NDA government in Punjab is Disgusting.  However, in a democracy people get the leaders they deserve. Take blame on yourself as you voted for them too.
> 
> Future Leader(s) of Punjab:












cheers.................Best buddy of nationalist Feku



Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 308410
> 
> 
> View attachment 308411
> 
> 
> 
> @Prometheus @ranjeet
> look yar ki hal bana dita ehna ne Punjab da. In malwa belt everyday farmers are suiciding in fields, police stations,railway tracks & canals.
> http://m.thehindu.com/opinion/op-ed...dies-of-evidence-in-punjab/article8656464.ece
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...cides-in-punjab-police-stations/1/674750.html




even majha is suffering ...............we are barely managing resources

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guest11



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738605095529517057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738467647852011521
To win election in India, Modi lies to the world:



https://defence.pk/threads/at-7-6-i...owing-economy-or-the-best-data-fudger.433346/

*Congress is 'B' team of BJP: Ajit Jogi*

*http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...eam-of-bjp-ajit-jogi/articleshow/52560166.cms*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738604960892358658

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738616287169941504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738614649604558848


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738616100385001473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738576508885733376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738576640364531712
Special train for BJP MP.
Because she had to catch a flight.
All other trains were stopped.
This is against the law.

But anything goes under Modi, as long as you belong to BJP


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Scums at Anti National Congress dont know that once GST is implemented the taxes are bound to raise, hence AJ is raising the taxes now to not to raise them again after GST is through. 
Clever move as 18/19 will be an election year.


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738676241688055812
Hema tweets shooting pics as Mathura burns


----------



## IndoCarib

*DDCA case: AAP leader’s plea junked*

“It is actually a case of re-publication of facts mentioned in the main plaint and not additional grounds,” the Bench observed, while dismissing the appeal. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Delhi/ddca-case-aap-leaders-plea-junked/article8684143.ece


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738633388920213507


----------



## IndoCarib

*PM Modi paid Iran’s debt piled up under UPA regime?*

*



*

He said PM Modi paid an installment of the debt piled up in the UPA government’s regime.
The UPA government paid just 55 per cent of the oil bill to Iran. *The money is not just 43 thousand crore rupees as Iran wants payment in the current value of Euros.* India paid Rs 5000 crore back to Iran.

http://www.abplive.in/viral-sach/viral-sach-pm-modi-paid-irans-debt-piled-up-under-upa-regime-355698

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738662019767767040
*Pathankot attack: NIA backtracks on chief’s statement, opposition attacks Centre*


*The NIA chief in an interview said so far there was no evidence to show that Pakistan government or Pakistani government agency helped Jaish-e-Mohammed (JeM) or Masood Azhar to carry out the attack.*


- See more at: http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-kumar-pakistan-2832847/#sthash.A94pe4Bw.dpuf

ROFOL









Dishonst Modi playing game with judiciary:

http://www.firstpost.com/india/shor...-courts-says-law-ministry-report-2815532.html


*Shortage of 458 judges in high courts, says Law Ministry report*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738693747546980352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738679901834776576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738719231580200960


----------



## jaatram

How to buy presstitutes 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738654357206376449

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738694111918718976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738689572352217088


----------



## mehboobkz

Yet another Mallya! Jaypee Group defaults on Rs 4,460 cr loans, payments


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738743319174385665



*5 nations including India accounted for 55% terror attacks in 2015*


And Modi says its all hunky dory. Indians are safe:

WASHINGTON: Five countries including India , Pakistan and Afghanistan accounted for more than half of the terror attacks that took place across the globe in 2015, a US official has said.

"More than 55 percent of all attacks took place in five countries, India, Pakistan, Iraq, Afghanistan and Nigeria," Acting US Coordinator for Counter terrorism Justin Siberell told reporters in a news conference yesterday.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...rror-attacks-in-2015/articleshow/52565843.cms


----------



## Parul

jaatram said:


> How to buy presstitutes
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738654357206376449



Honesty ka Certificate mil gaya into.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738744654083043329


----------



## Soumitra

Mast video on Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

While Mathura burns, local MP Hema Malini busy posting 'shoot ;pictures' from exotic location, later deletes tweet goo.gl/sH9kDm




*Janta Ka Reporter* @JantaKaReporter
ट्विटर पर कड़े विरोध के बाद अभिनेत्री और भाजप सांसद हेमा मालिनी ने कहा 'मैं बहुत संवेदनशील हूँ ' goo.gl/34JpUk #MathuraViolence


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738803427610857472
Modi government wasting thousands of crores on advertising, yet fingering others for such indulgence.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738772066091044864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738606990537039872
*Pakistan Involved in Pathankot, NIA Director General is Wrong: MEA*

India's International image overseas takes a direct hit with such ridiculous functioning of its government involving jokers within.


----------



## Crixus

Buddy there is a limit to be negative get some life , after posting so much negative things I am sure it will impact you personally better start pasting something thing positive about those whom you support



mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738803427610857472
> Modi government wasting thousands of crores on advertising, yet fingering others for such indulgence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738772066091044864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738606990537039872
> *Pakistan Involved in Pathankot, NIA Director General is Wrong: MEA*
> 
> India's International image overseas takes a direct hit with such ridiculous functioning of its government involving jokers within.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Congress slams govt over NIA's 'clean chit' to Pak

_Buddy there is a limit to be negative get some life_

One more owl feather ruffled. 

ROFOL


----------



## Crixus

Right I am idiot I replied to you now happy


mehboobkz said:


> Congress slams govt over NIA's 'clean chit' to Pak
> 
> _Buddy there is a limit to be negative get some life_
> 
> One more owl feather ruffled.
> 
> ROFOL


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738910755571957760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738909497184260096
Modi government has become "Null & void" specialist against Delhi, due to 67-3.
Other UTs are fine, no null & void there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738936674885849089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738937376232382466
Look at Modi police against Delhi, while Smriti Irani walks tall with her false degrees:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738911484047069185


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738806571430334464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676975250249293828
BJP = Beef


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738960555818557441


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @aajtak's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738975361875087360


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738012349634908164

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738941333990047744
On a back foot:

*After photo row, Hema Malini meets injured Mathura cops: *












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738996023226339328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738990692513390592
Negligence in ModiRaj:

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...nition-depot/2357a1722b4b53872eebe9be69e14b5b










Myopic Modi stalls Steve Cooks move to sell refurbished iPhones in India

Steve Cook not happy.

India allows second hand luxury cars, why not iPhones - Steve Cook


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738983370084864000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738999997895581696


----------



## mehboobkz

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...hilesh-yadav/55b58fb1ef3b7a25777457926e94106b


----------



## mehboobkz

PM Modi needs to choose between RSS and Raghuram Rajan before September 3

Man behind Mathura mayhem is worth Rs 4,000 cr 

Man who 'designed' IS flags did engg in Chennai


----------



## dray

Crixus said:


> Buddy there is a limit to be negative get some life , after posting so much negative things I am sure it will impact you personally better start pasting something thing positive about those whom you support



He is not an Indian, so don't bother..


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738346917059387392


----------



## jaatram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739066411935358977

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

Modi = ruling by fooling.

This is from world famous FT.com


----------



## dray



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaatram said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739066411935358977


@Nair saab @Marxist @Levina never knew that Mohammed Ali was from your neck of the woods! 

http://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/min...-from-kerala-1415525?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab @Marxist @Levina never knew that Mohammed Ali was from your neck of the woods!



He is loud mouth ,few months back he claimed Obama is afraid of CPM






Here is the video enjoy ...Thank God he didnt announced compensation , Job for kins and immediate intervention by Central Govt to bring Comrade Ali's body to kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

Amith Shah's Dalit dinner nautanki will be exposed soon:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739104444063711232


----------



## Crixus

The why so much concerned about India anyways thanks sir for highlighting this



Rain Man said:


> He is not an Indian, so don't bother..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

And who rules corrupt MCD?
BJP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739100241119444994


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> @Nair saab @Marxist @Levina never knew that Mohammed Ali was from your neck of the woods!
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/min...-from-kerala-1415525?pfrom=home-lateststories



Hehehe
Bade bade shehron me aesi Chooti Chooti baatein hoti rehti hai. 
 

Ps:
I watched this video few hours back.


----------



## Levina

Rain Man said:


> View attachment 308777


Okay, with each passing day I am getting more and more apprehensive about BJP's victory in the next elections.
Reason?
They are repeating history. Last time they were blowing their own trumpet with "Shining India" campaign and this time "whatever the name be" is gonna fetch them the same results.
I am not saying the government isn't good, but they don't have to make it so obvious that ppl feel govt is bumptious about it.
@SarthakGanguly i agree to what is written in your signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Levina said:


> Okay, with each passing day I am getting more and more apprehensive about BJP's victory in the next elections.
> Reason?
> They are repeating history. Last time they were blowing their own trumpet with "Shining India" campaign and this time "whatever the name be" is gonna fetch them the same results.
> I am not saying the government isn't good, but they don't have to make it so obvious that ppl feel govt is bumptious about it.
> @SarthakGanguly i agree to what is written in your signature.



BJP failed in 2004 because 1. Congress had better 'alliance making skills'. 2. Besides, people were more habituated with Congress rule and maybe felt uneasy with a totally non-Congress government ruling the country. 3. Congress was strong in many major states then, and pulled votes in Loksabha. 4. Finally, Sonia Gandhi was a new thing and carried some expectation as well as sympathy. Now all these factors are gone, and many people have understood that 2004 was a mistake.



Crixus said:


> The why so much concerned about India anyways thanks sir for highlighting this



There are many such foreign elements in this forum who are 'concerned' about India, and (mis)use Indian flags in their profile to troll here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## indiatester

Rain Man said:


> BJP failed in 2004 because 1. Congress had better 'alliance making skills'. 2. Besides, people were more habituated with Congress rule and maybe felt uneasy with a totally non-Congress government ruling the country. 3. Congress was strong in many major states then, and pulled votes in Loksabha. 4. Finally, Sonia Gandhi was a new thing and carried some expectation as well as sympathy. Now all these factors are gone, and many people have understood that 2004 was a mistake.


Unfortunately those conditions still exist. During the UPA rule, I never saw such concerted efforts to highlight the failures of the UPA govt on social media. 
Now every whatsapp group has a few dedicated opposers posting every "failure" real and imaginary.
The reality may be different from what is being peddled as truth, but perception matters in elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

indiatester said:


> Unfortunately those conditions still exist. During the UPA rule, I never saw such concerted efforts to highlight the failures of the UPA govt on social media.
> Now every whatsapp group has a few dedicated opposers posting every "failure" real and imaginary.
> The reality may be different from what is being peddled as truth, but perception matters in elections.



There are, you can only counter them with facts, I do..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Rain Man said:


> There are, you can only counter them with facts, I do..




facts like NDA govt is doing very good work in every state it governs.................like Punjab...........just a dozen of farmer suicide a week........not a big deal............rampant drug use..............not a big deal...........industries getting closed.............not a big deal


----------



## dray

Prometheus said:


> facts like NDA govt is doing very good work in every state it governs.................like Punjab...........just a dozen of farmer suicide a week........not a big deal............rampant drug use..............not a big deal...........industries getting closed.............not a big deal



I am only interested in the central government, state governments are concerns of the people of respective states.


----------



## Abingdonboy

[QUOT



Rain Man said:


> I am only interested in the central government, state governments are concerns of the people of respective states.





Prometheus said:


> facts like NDA govt is doing very good work in every state it governs.................like Punjab...........just a dozen of farmer suicide a week........not a big deal............rampant drug use..............not a big deal...........industries getting closed.............not a big deal





Rain Man said:


> I am only interested in the central government, state governments are concerns of the people of respective states.


This is the thing, many people place too much expectation on the PM/GoI or misappropriate blame to them when it is the state governments that deserve the scorn.In a federal structure such as India there is a limit to what the central government can do, much of the blame in the above is the STATE government's fault. What can the GoI do about the drug problem in Punjab? Law and order is 100% the state government's responsibility unless they declare an emergency and request external assistance from the centre.I have seen a lot of Punjabis making these simply stupid remarks frequently and blaming the GoI for all of Punjab's ills when the AD seem to be given a free past again and again and are being relected every damn time! I don't know what is wrong with my fellow Punjabis, we all know the Badals are scum but simply resign ourselves to our fate whilst blaming the centre. Punjab was once the "breadbasket of India" but now it is a basket case and that the Punjabis have to take ownership of and start working to address it. 

@Parul @Levina @ranjeet






I know this is 100% a PR stunt but it is still good to see a leader of such stature interacting with the common man. Clesrly this chaiwalla carries none of that aloofness of the rest of Delhi's elite.

It's also very welcome to see a PM visiting Indian workers when on foreign tours he did the same in the UAE and Saudi Arabia).

Not many world leaders at all would do something like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Immortan.Joe

Prometheus said:


> facts like NDA govt is doing very good work in every state it governs.................like Punjab...........just a dozen of farmer suicide a week........not a big deal............rampant drug use..............not a big deal...........industries getting closed.............not a big deal




Every state that is being ruled by BJP is performing very well. Shivraj Chouhan has turned a BIMARU basket case of MP into one of the best performing state of India. Maharashra is doing well ,even in face of a drought. Gujarat always perform well so no surprise there. Rajasthan is on cusp of industrialization. Haryana, Goa, and Chattisgarh are doing OK.

There is no serious problem in any state ruled by BJP.

Your state of Punjab is being ruled by a Sikh religious party (equivalent of Vishwa Hindu Parishad is for Hindus) with BJP in marginal alliance role. If you have to blame a group or organization for drug problem in Punjab, it should be in this order:

(1) People of Punjab: *No one* ,I repeat no one, is forcing Punjabis to consume drugs. They are taking drugs of their free will, and this problem of Drug addiction among Punjabis is not just limited to Punjab. Even in Delhi Punjabis have a very serious addiction problem.

Substance abuse has always been a constant social problem in Punjab. Before Drugs it was Alcohol. People just switched from alcohol (which btw is a drug, just a mild one) to hard drugs when they became available. The would sniff glue, if neither drugs nor alcohol is available.

No government ,I repeat no government, could control drugs when people themselves are addicts. US has launched an actual "war on drugs" ,which is war in every sense of the word, and still USA is one of the most addict country in the world. 

Drug addiction problem is a social problem and originated in moral and social decay of society and could not be solved by force of arms. 

(2) Sikhs: You being a fanatic Sikh loves to blame his shortcoming and shortcoming of his compatriots on others/BJP, while ignoring a very basic fact: *Punjab is being ruled by a Sikh religious party.* If you are looking people responsible for your drug addiction problem, look in a mirror.

Both you and your fellow akali @Juggernautjatt are fanatic akali Sikhs who take regular potshot on Hindus and blame BJP for your drug problem. I find it hilarious. It is you Sikhs who have drug addiction problem. It is your religious party which is ruling Punjab. It is members of your religious party (in effect making them part of Sikh clergy) who peddles drug. From my pov, it is internal problem of Sikh community as all actors in this saga ,both perpetrators and victims, are from Sikh community.

And after this somehow BJP and Hindus are to blame for your personal and communal shortcomings. Wah ji Wah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

All’s not well in Modi’s Gujarat: Will Amit Shah replace Anandiben Patel as CM?


Andhra Pradesh to have 2 high-speed rail lines with foreign collaboration: Suresh Prabhu












Indian Air Force drone crashes in Gurgaon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739323378075467777


----------



## Roybot

mehboobkz said:


> All’s not well in Modi’s Gujarat: Will Amit Shah replace Anandiben Patel as CM?
> 
> 
> Andhra Pradesh to have 2 high-speed rail lines with foreign collaboration: Suresh Prabhu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Air Force drone crashes in Gurgaon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739323378075467777



Was it a BJP drone? Fcking drones.

There is obsession and then there is this

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

#PsychopathCowardModi was trending.

People had fun against dishonest Modi with criminally tainted, as his ministers.
he could not get clean & honest ministers from 1.25 billion people of India.
Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739322525839020032


----------



## ranjeet

Aam AADMI party keeping aam AURAT at right her place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...-in-pakistan/d5367890cc437f6a90cc6b6b9fb669c6


With this logic anybody & everybody can deal in black money.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739350906618155008


----------



## Levina

Rain Man said:


> BJP failed in 2004 because 1. Congress had better 'alliance making skills'. 2. Besides, people were more habituated with Congress rule and maybe felt uneasy with a totally non-Congress government ruling the country. 3. Congress was strong in many major states then, and pulled votes in Loksabha. 4. Finally, Sonia Gandhi was a new thing and carried some expectation as well as sympathy. Now all these factors are gone, and many people have understood that 2004 was a mistake.
> .



My analysis on this
1. BJP's over confidence led to its loss in 2004 election. After passing with flying colors in state assembly elections, Vajpayee called for early elections. They assumed it was the right time to bring in elections.

2. India was on its way to progress due to reforms, infrastructure including Golden Quadrilateral. But "shining India"- the slogan, is what earned their loss. The rural and urban poor gave a fitting comeuppance to BJP for blowing their own trumpet. Even LK Advani admitted that they lost in 2004 due to overconfidence & wrong slogans. 
I know there's more to the story but if BJP's in your face ad campaigns continue then it might prove disastrous for the next elections.
or may be I am being too critical....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739032731682668544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739368218112884737
ROFOL @ some filmy villain here of yester years.









They wont book BJP Khadse under sedition act, but Kanhaiya yes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739364766716559361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739288510436278273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739311779168149505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739344563102355457
If Rajan leaves, so will billions in foreign investment: SA Aiyar

But stupid Subramaniam Swamy wont understand this:


----------



## mehboobkz

@Nair saab 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739371203006107648
http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...ion-kejriwal/a7b12e4e05bcc768e20c9d5f9a735528

Thats what I always maintain. How can India project the true picture of its GDP numbers with 1/3rd its black economy:

India's black economy shrinking, still exceeds Thailand and Argentina's GDP


----------



## Nair saab

mehboobkz said:


> @Nair saab
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739371203006107648
> http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...ion-kejriwal/a7b12e4e05bcc768e20c9d5f9a735528


Yes That Stupid Kerala BJP Sports minister ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739388723972956160


Piyush Goel - Modi lies:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=895772620531732&id=161081497334185


----------



## Levina

Applause for Smriti Irani.
This decision will end the shortage of good teachers. Being an alumni of KVs and APS, I know that M.Ed and B.Ed doesn't make you a good teacher. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739393060656685056

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739398857579220992


----------



## nair

mehboobkz said:


> @Nair saab
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739371203006107648



This moron has been trolled by mallu's since yesterday..........


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/724804185355485184


----------



## dray

Levina said:


> My analysis on this
> 1. BJP's over confidence led to its loss in 2004 election. After passing with flying colors in state assembly elections, Vajpayee called for early elections. They assumed it was the right time to bring in elections.
> 
> 2. India was on its way to progress due to reforms, infrastructure including Golden Quadrilateral. But "shining India"- the slogan, is what earned their loss. The rural and urban poor gave a fitting comeuppance to BJP for blowing their own trumpet. Even LK Advani admitted that they lost in 2004 due to overconfidence & wrong slogans.
> I know there's more to the story but if BJP's in your face ad campaigns continue then it might prove disastrous for the next elections.
> or may be I am being too critical....



This seems to be a good suggestion: http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...th-a-dose-of-empathy/articleshow/52601571.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Reality of secular India.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739089386411675648


----------



## Parul

Secularism at it's best:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739442601758056448
_China locks up campaigners for Tibetan independence for “inciting ethnic hatred”; Saudi Arabia flogs blasphemers; Indians can be jailed for up to three years for promoting disharmony “on grounds of religion, race...caste...or any other ground whatsoever”._


http://www.economist.com/news/leade...rowing-tighter-it-time-speak-out-under-attack

So how is Modi's government not different from Saudi or China?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739407761528741888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673877942741696512
Modi does not want whistleblowers.
Why?
He has many criminal ministers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739455429240098816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739459634965188609


----------



## IndoCarib

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...it-situation-in-fy17/articleshow/52562666.cms


----------



## sankaraiyer

The resignation of Eknath Khadse in Maharashtra , I hope brings in a whiff of fresh air in the effort to clean up the system.


----------



## IndoCarib

A very secular accident ! 

*Bullet fired from Trinamool victory rally injures boy standing on roadside 
*
A 13-year-old boy was today hit by a bullet allegedly fired from a victory procession organised to celebrate the win of Trinamool Congress candidate Hamidul Rahaman from Chopra Assembly constituency in Islampur area of the district. 

- See more at: http://indianexpress.com/article/in...est-bengal-news-2836135/#sthash.KXRdvXEZ.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739445214968848384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739456490734424065





Slap on the face of one villain here of yester years spreading misinformation.
Ladies first for AAP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739433013243580416


----------



## mehboobkz

When the PM was CM:

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...bile&utm_medium=Twitter&utm_campaign=referral


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739478745187225600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739388165438492672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/462265722249285632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739485512235425796

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739316771237167104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739475921015447554


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739494373700730882


----------



## Levina

Rain Man said:


> This seems to be a good suggestion: http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...th-a-dose-of-empathy/articleshow/52601571.cms


Indeed!


I heard Jaitley gave it a miss and attended Seth's bday party. Why would that be?

Have you noticed that BJP is employing a lot of unemployed youth for its online campaign?
I was a lil taken aback when I met a few.
The hindutva ideology has crept deep into the masses, one thing that can keep this govt afloat.

Another doubt- Delhi govt comes under the home ministry so why does Kejriwal target Modi and why not Rajnath Singh?
Do Modi and Rajnath Singb have any issues?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739491656915947522


----------



## mehboobkz

Misogynist RSS:

Jai Bhagwan, Jai Bhagwat


----------



## Pumba

@JanjaWeed bhai aap ho kya ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Pumba said:


> @JanjaWeed bhai aap ho kya ??


Very much so!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739532122491367425

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Immortan.Joe said:


> Every state that is being ruled by BJP is performing very well. Shivraj Chouhan has turned a BIMARU basket case of MP into one of the best performing state of India. Maharashra is doing well ,even in face of a drought. Gujarat always perform well so no surprise there. Rajasthan is on cusp of industrialization. Haryana, Goa, and Chattisgarh are doing OK.
> 
> There is no serious problem in any state ruled by BJP.
> 
> Your state of Punjab is being ruled by a Sikh religious party (equivalent of Vishwa Hindu Parishad is for Hindus) with BJP in marginal alliance role. If you have to blame a group or organization for drug problem in Punjab, it should be in this order:
> 
> (1) People of Punjab: *No one* ,I repeat no one, is forcing Punjabis to consume drugs. They are taking drugs of their free will, and this problem of Drug addiction among Punjabis is not just limited to Punjab. Even in Delhi Punjabis have a very serious addiction problem.
> 
> Substance abuse has always been a constant social problem in Punjab. Before Drugs it was Alcohol. People just switched from alcohol (which btw is a drug, just a mild one) to hard drugs when they became available. The would sniff glue, if neither drugs nor alcohol is available.
> 
> No government ,I repeat no government, could control drugs when people themselves are addicts. US has launched an actual "war on drugs" ,which is war in every sense of the word, and still USA is one of the most addict country in the world.
> 
> Drug addiction problem is a social problem and originated in moral and social decay of society and could not be solved by force of arms.
> 
> (2) Sikhs: You being a fanatic Sikh loves to blame his shortcoming and shortcoming of his compatriots on others/BJP, while ignoring a very basic fact: *Punjab is being ruled by a Sikh religious party.* If you are looking people responsible for your drug addiction problem, look in a mirror.
> 
> Both you and your fellow akali @Juggernautjatt are fanatic akali Sikhs who take regular potshot on Hindus and blame BJP for your drug problem. I find it hilarious. It is you Sikhs who have drug addiction problem. It is your religious party which is ruling Punjab. It is members of your religious party (in effect making them part of Sikh clergy) who peddles drug. From my pov, it is internal problem of Sikh community as all actors in this saga ,both perpetrators and victims, are from Sikh community.
> 
> And after this somehow BJP and Hindus are to blame for your personal and communal shortcomings. Wah ji Wah.




u seems very afraid of sikhs..................did something happen at ur city involving sikhs???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Damn India attitude of Smriti Irani, her daughter to study in the US:






People just ignore their house and do ROFOL on other's
















LOL at some cretins who overlook their own and laugh at others.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738557769427652608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739091642787893252

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739146084925079552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739578795275870208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739344733961490433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739551991479799809


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738990866316951557
From Twitter world:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739335279723589632


----------



## mehboobkz

*More Than 700 Black Spots Identified On National Highways*
*



*


----------



## Kal Muah

@waz @Oscar Check this guy


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739665746007982081
Rajya Sabha polls: Cong-BSP tactical axis emerging in three states, BJP on backfoot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739659240227246081


----------



## mehboobkz

Non-energy cos showing interest in oil & gas fields


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739697803946012672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739696224131911680







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739709214910783492


----------



## Parul

Krantikari bhaut Krantikari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

*India’s black economy shrinks, says Ambit*

http://www.thehindu.com/business/Economy/indias-black-economy-shrinks-says-ambit/article8693777.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

*Prices of 56 drugs to come down; NPPA fixes ceiling rates*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-fixes-ceiling-rates/articleshow/52624375.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1164320936930651

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...et-sidelines/4fca179e8c1973c233097abc4efdbe34


----------



## Parul

Krantikari bhaut Krantikari

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Tangent123

Parul said:


> Krantikari bhaut Krantikari


Actually aaptards will take solace and retweet this news as 20% consider Modi as corrupt

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

States may vote for regional parties in state elections, but when it comes to Federal or Union polls, they vote for NaMo.


----------



## Nair saab

Very Interesting Video BY a NRI on Dwarika... His search found how the UPA Government stopped ASI from all futhur excavation as this would become a political issue... And we know what is the political issue ... This shear Hate for anything remotely related to Hindus and Indian Culture ...

@lavina This may interest u ... @JanjaWeed @IndoCarib , @Parul @Marxist @CorporateAffairs @SarthakGanguly

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Nair saab said:


> Very Interesting Video BY a NRI on Dwarika... His search found how the UPA Government stopped ASI from all futhur excavation as this would become a political issue... And we know what is the political issue ... This shear Hate for anything remotely related to Hindus and Indian Culture ...
> 
> @lavina This may interest u ... @JanjaWeed @IndoCarib , @Parul @Marxist @CorporateAffairs @SarthakGanguly


We all know this. This is nothing new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

SarthakGanguly said:


> We all know this. This is nothing new.


The Guy tried to meet ASI Boss and a University Archaeological department Head who strangely had a meeting together before meeting him...

And the Off camera the University guy told him every thing said about Dwaraka in Mahabharatha is true and he should start campaign to restart it...

Each COngress men and Marxist should be dragged out of Homes... Such Hate for US Hindus ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Nair saab said:


> The Guy tried to meet ASI Boss and a University Archaeological department Head who strangely had a meeting together before meeting him...
> 
> And the Off camera the University guy told him every thing said about Dwaraka in Mahabharatha is true and he should start campaign to restart it...


Let's not write the last sentence. Let's do what is necessary, let the enemies disappear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## noksss

*A 140-hour long trip covering five nations including the US, 45-plus engagements over five days and flying for nearly 44 hours, bulk of it at night, to cover nearly 33,000 kilometers - this in nutshell is how Prime Minister * Narendra Modi * is going about his present foreign trip.*




Two of his hosts,  Mexico  and  Afghanistan , are not seeing a night halt by the PM, with him spending just about four hours apiece in both nations. The detailed travel itinerary of the Prime Minister, accessed by ET,* underscores a new thumb rule dictated by Modi in his recent trips - not staying the night in a foreign land if no engagement is scheduled in that country the next day and rather use the night for air travel to the next destination for achieving shorter trips*. *In fact, the Prime Minister would be travelling back home from Mexico, a nearly 21-hour journey, mostly through the night with just a two-hour technical stopover in Frankfurt. He will arrive in Delhi at 5 AM on June 10, and attend to a working day.*



* "5 countries, 45-plus meetings...be it here or at home, I am doing country's work," Modi said at a community event in Doha on Sunday evening*. His detailed itinerary speaks of about 40 engagements but there are surprise additions to the same as the tour progresses, like an additional community event in Doha before he left for Geneva on Sunday evening and a meeting with Indian students and scientists from European Organization for Nuclear Research in Geneva on Monday before he enplaned for Washington. "At about 8-9 engagements tightly packed back-to-back into each day, these are the busiest PM foreign trips," a senior Prime Minister's office functionary told ET.




The foreign ministry has been impressing upon the details of the hectic trip through updates on social media during the trip. "Late night arrival is followed by an early morning engagement," MEA spokesperson Vikas Swaroop said on *Modi's arrival in Geneva at around 3 AM * Switzerland * time and meeting with the Swiss President Schneider-Ammann eight hours later on Monday. "In under half a day, PM completes visit and emplanes for Washington D.C," Swaroop tweeted later. Senior Government officials told ET that check-in baggage of the entire Indian delegation did not come off the PM's plane in Afghanistan and Switzerland, and will not in Mexico as well.*



* The PM meanwhile would be having the maximum engagements - 16 at last count - in the US in the 48 hours he spends in Washington starting Tuesday, including the important meeting with US President Barack Obama*, address to the Joint Session of the US Congress, a Congressional reception and meeting, community reception, a round-table with US business leaders and an interaction with think-tanks. The Mexican leg of the trip would be the shortest at just about four hours with a private meeting and a working dinner with the Mexican President on June 8 before  PM Modi  takes the long flight back home.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nations-in-140-hours/articleshow/52630193.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## indiatester

^^^
Holy cr@p. That a punishing schedule. I would have quit my job if my boss asked me to do something like that.
I complain even if asked to travel once a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*Church denies funeral to Priyanka Chopra’s grandmother 
*
However, the authorities at Kumarakom parish denied permission for the funeral, on the grounds that she had married a Hindu, reports The Times of India

http://mattersindia.com/2016/06/church-denies-funeral-to-priyanka-chopras-grand-mother/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Marxist said:


> *Church denies funeral to Priyanka Chopra’s grandmother
> *
> However, the authorities at Kumarakom parish denied permission for the funeral, on the grounds that she had married a Hindu, reports The Times of India
> 
> http://mattersindia.com/2016/06/church-denies-funeral-to-priyanka-chopras-grand-mother/




situation itrem moshamanenu arinjilla ;(


----------



## Marxist

magudi said:


> situation itrem moshamanenu arinjilla ;(



its usual here ,funeral and marriage are biggest weapons in churches arsenal ,they keep their flock using it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...ry-intervenes-only-when-executive-fails/47711


----------



## Parul

Udta Modi Ji at Arlington national cemetery in the presence of Astronaut Sunita Williams and Kalpana Chawla's Family. :cray

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

*Jaya dashes off another letter to Modi on fishermen's arrest*

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...rmens-arrest/70b28655f69d444aa93c111a85c5e6c1


Raking up the issue of fishermen, Tamil Nadu Chief Minister Jayalalithaa has said the situation at sea remains "precarious" due to "offensive acts" of the Sri Lankan Navy despite repeated appeals to the Centre to ensure safety of Indian fishermen. In a letter to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, Jayalalithaa referred to the arrest of four Indian fishermen who had ventured from Rameswaram, on June 5* and pointed out that this was the third such incident since May 31. *

*A total of 15 fishermen and 91 boats were now under the custody of the island government, she said while seeking Modi's intervention to secure their release.*

*From Twitter:*


*



*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740114035014672387

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740097754869813248


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740062748160184320


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740150661040328706

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740118297945853952

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

*Act against Akhlaq family in 20 days or else: Dadri chorus*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...chayat-bishada-village-bjp-shiv-sena-2837926/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

*After Mathura, No More, Email Us About Land-Grabbers: BJP's Amit Shah*
Reported by Alok Pandey, Written by Suparna Singh |Updated: Jun 07, 2016 17:53 IST






BJP President Amit Shah today said that the Uttar Pradesh government is run by six chief ministers.



Story Highlights

24 dead in Mathura last week as police evicted cult from public land
UP votes next year, Mathura riot leads to political fencing
BJP says it will launch campaign to stop land-grabbing
*Lucknow: *The Uttar Pradesh government is run by six Chief Ministers, said BJP President Amit Shah today, suggesting the excess of leaders has not prevented an "insensitive" administration. He did not take names, but his allusion was to the relatives of Chief Minister Akhilesh Yadav including uncles who are part of his government - and his father, Mulayam Singh Yadav, chief of the Samajwadi Party or SP.

Mr Shah said the SP is to blame for last week's fatal clashes in the town of Mathuraover a cult that had illegally occupied a large public park. Two senior police men were among the 24 who died.

The BJP, Mr Shah declared, will launch a campaign to prevent land-grabbing in the state. "We will advertise an email ID tomorrow itself and whoever complains we will take up their case," he offered.


Uttar Pradesh votes next year; the result will be seen as a key indicator of who will be Prime Minister in 2019.

The imminent launch of campaigning has meant that the violence in Mathura has quickly been mined to assign political blame.

1,000 police men who entered the 270-acre Jawahar Bagh on Thursday evening were easily and alarmingly over-run by nearly 3,000 members of a cult that had occupied the land since 2014. The cult was armed with grenades, sophisticated automatic weapons, swords. When its ammunition ran low, it set gas cylinders on fire; its chief, Ram Vriksh Yadav, died in one of those explosions, the police has said.

Chief Minister Akhilesh Yadav has said that the police was under-prepared; a report sent to the centre has blamed local administration as well. But the BJP has repeatedly said that the Chief Minister's uncle, Shivpal Yadav, must explain reports of covert patronage to the cult, which was a splinter group of a sect headed by a leader named Jai Gurudev who the minister was known to be close to.

Shivpal Yadav has said the BJP must offer evidence of its charges or apologize to him.

The BJP has also said that the Chief Minister's pandering to his Yadav caste has led to their disproportionate induction in the police, which is why the cult, also dominated by Yadavs, was allowed to convert Jawahar Bagh into a vast township with its own army, jail and pseudo-government.

Javed Ahmed, the chief of the state police force, has ceded that the cult amassed its vast supplier of weapons without attracting the attention of officers.

http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/uttar-...amit-shahs-swipe-at-akhilesh-yadav-1416464?fb

AK-49 had issued Audio recording after Dadri incident (which I believe shouldn't have happen). Has he spoken on this issue, correct me if am wrong...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

*Anurag Kashyap snubs Arvind Kejriwal as AAP leader tries to grab Udta Punjab*

*






*

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ght-twitter-parkash-singh-badal/1/686099.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

*PM Modi threatens to quit if RSS leaders don't behave: Reports*

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...have-reports/ee52192e4688eb5af73678ed3fe68435

He loves to fly to different countries in a jumbo, loves slefies everywhere.

Will not quit.


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> *Anurag Kashyap snubs Arvind Kejriwal as AAP leader tries to grab Udta Punjab*
> 
> *
> View attachment 309248
> View attachment 309249
> *
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ght-twitter-parkash-singh-badal/1/686099.html


damn.. this is the one movie review backfired badly on Kejri!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

mehboobkz said:


> *PM Modi threatens to quit if RSS leaders don't behave: Reports*
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...have-reports/ee52192e4688eb5af73678ed3fe68435
> 
> He loves to fly to different countries in a jumbo, loves slefies everywhere.
> 
> Will not quit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740200083686227968


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740208891896561665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740223572229033985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739734693323542529
http://www.firstpost.com/politics/k...-govts-consultants-and-officials-2821496.html

Kejriwal writes to Rajnath.

*Najeeb Jung 'spying' for the Prime Minister's Office: AAP*

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/najeeb-jung-spying-for-the-prime-ministers-office-aap-2821050.html


----------



## IndoCarib

*GST bill inches towards 2/3rd backing in Rajya Sabha*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...cking-in-Rajya-Sabha/articleshow/52644913.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> *GST bill inches towards 2/3rd backing in Rajya Sabha*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...cking-in-Rajya-Sabha/articleshow/52644913.cms


Saw Jihadi Didi openly supporting GST today. Hopefully Amma & other reasonable regional parties will come to the party as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

JanjaWeed said:


> Saw Jihadi Didi openly supporting GST today. Hopefully Amma & other reasonable regional parties will come to the party as well!


A delay in RS poll for Karnataka will not hurt either. There are 4 seats up for grabs with 2 going for Congress and 1 to BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740363577014386688


----------



## Kaniska

mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740363577014386688



Although I am a big fan of Modi, but in regional level, AK is really doing well in Delhi...And most probably, AAP will do a good show in Punjab too...This is a good news for Indian politics...Modi is good leader in Center..Let the best person get elected in state level election irrespective of Party Loyality...These Akali/BJP and Congress ruined Punjab with drugs and all kind of non sense things...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

To help the PM further on his agenda, Sushma lies:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740298687658725376
_25 Indian students ordered to leave the US even as Prime Minister Modi arrives in Washington _















To tackle crime is not Modi's cup of tea.

32K rapes in India, when translated, tantamount to all women of Cayman island were raped.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740374109180309504


----------



## Parul

Kaniska said:


> Although I am a big fan of Modi, but in regional level, *AK is really doing well in Delhi... *





And what good/changes had he bought to Delhi since a Year?WIDOW'S not getting pensions, Daily Nautanki, Power Cuts for Hours, etc. etc.? What have they don't to fulfill the tall election promises they've made before elections? Nothing other than blaming Modi?



> And most probably, AAP will do a good show in Punjab too...This is a good news for Indian politics...These Akali/BJP and Congress ruined Punjab with drugs and all kind of non sense things...




BJP-AKALI has fucked up Punjab & I personally don't want them ever to be elected by People of Punjab. Eventhough I hate Congress, I'd prefer Kaptaan Sarkar over AAP.

AAP will Win Punjab. However they'll do Nautanki; like they are doing in Delhi- sab mile hue hai ji, hame kaam nahi karne diya ja raha - Modi should resign . Bookmark this post for future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740252531335528449






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740390087079436291






Why India's NSG ambition may still be a distant dream

Its China's yes or no that matters. 

Until China speaks her mind, chances are fifty fifty like a toss. 

But I know, it will be at the last moment, that China will reveal her inner wish. 

Veto or a deal?


----------



## mehboobkz

Delhi is progressing fast despite Modi poking his nose into.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740133333670219777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740383045539139588
*To end poverty, we need $6,000 per capita income: Raghuram Rajan:* 

"At one level, *we are still a $1,500 per capita economy*. All the way from $1,500 per capita to $50,000, which is where Singapore is, there is a lot of things to do. *We are still a relatively poor economy* and to wipe the tear from every eye, one would at least want to be middle-income around $6,000-7,000 which, if reasonably distributed, will have dealt with extreme poverty. *And that is two decades worth of work to be even moderately satisfied."*

India has to go a long way.
Modi or no Modi.


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740416903873695745


----------



## CorporateAffairs

India in NSG, NSG will benefit.
India out of NSG, NSG tends to lose.
Simple.


----------



## Parul




----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740535760898527232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740536879033032704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740536587684065280
Punjab drug problem, you make movie against it, BJP censors it. 

India censored by democratic dictator Modi.


----------



## Parul

One day standing outside White House to get a Photograph and today addressing at...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740567781741989889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740569848745459712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

White House opposes Senate's move to condition $300 million aid to Pakistan


----------



## Roybot

Parul said:


> One day standing outside White House to get a Photograph and today addressing at...



Is that an American sanghi with him?  Sab mile hue hain jee!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

*BJP vs BJP*

*Maneka Gandhi criticises Prakash Javdekar for frivolously granting permission to kill innocent animals*

*http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...anting-permission-kill-innocent-animals/47834*


Chinese hackers may have stolen government information: Experts







Nuclear energy as share of total electricity generation - India ahead of China.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740189971613618176


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Anti National Congress Presstitutes crying over Nehru name not been taken by NaMo last evening address. 
These maggosts will never change. 






Nationalist Vs Nation Looters and Bootlickers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Indians work the longest hours:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740189911861493763

Indigenous military parachutes'unsafe', DRDO lab under CAG scanner

The parachutes are unsafe means Indian airmen are unsafe, and no politician talks about this grave issue?

They talk about cows though:





*CBI questions HP CM Virbhadra Singh in corruption case*
09 Jun 2016 | 3:27 PM

New Delhi, Jun 9 (UNI) The Central Bureau of Investigation today questioned Himachal Pradesh Chief Minister Virbhadra Singh in connection with a case relating to possession of wealth disproportionate to his sources of income, sources said.

Why not other BJP CMs?

*Polls in four states: Shivraj Singh Chouhan to be wealthiest CM*


Raman Singh is rich with Agusta Westland accusations on him, yet no CBI?


----------



## Pumba

#LicenseDikhaoNietoji

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740879135573180417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740775695517941761


----------



## IndoCarib

*CAG lashes out at Aam Aadmi Party government for spending public money ‘unnecessarily’ on ads*

*The Controller and Auditor General (CAG) lashed out at Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal led Delhi government for spending public money 'unnecessarily' on advertisement.*

http://www.india.com/news/cities/ca...ng-public-money-unnecessarily-on-ads-1244053/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

BJP's Pahilaj Nihalani is a BJP policeman. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740885770936799235
Even Modi friend Anupam Kher is left wondering:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740881763375980544


----------



## noksss

mehboobkz said:


> BJP's Pahilaj Nihalani is a BJP policeman.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740885770936799235
> Even Modi friend Anupam Kher is left wondering:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740881763375980544









*PM Modi's eloquent address to the US Congressmen on Wednesday clearly won many hearts as several lawmakers were seen asking the PM for his autograph.

Congressmen and Senators from both the Republican and Democratic parties gave a standing ovation to the Prime Minister several times during his address.*

If thunderous applause and standing ovations were not enough to convince you that the PM Modi's speech was a hit at the Capitol Hill, then this picture that appeared in New York Times' front page on Thursday, of him being surrounded by Congressmen seeking his autograph, will do it:





_(Image courtesy: New York Times)_


*After his speech, the US Congressmen were all praises for the Indian PM. "He delivered a very insightful speech, which laid out the mutual benefits of our growing relationship with India," said Congressman Brad Sherman.

Congressman Joe Crowley said, "It was a historic speech.*

PM Modi's eloquent speech at the Capitol Hill was a perfect mash-up of seriousness and funny one liners that had the House in splits. His strong message on standing up for terrorism and highlighting the India-US relationship was received among warm applause.




"I am told you are well-known for your bipartisanship," he began, sending the US Congress members into peals of laughter and applause. "Well, you are not alone. Time and again, I have also witnessed a similar spirit in the Indian Parliament, especially our Upper House," he added, referring to regularly stormy scenes in the US Senate, which presently has a Republican majority under a Democratic President.



On this visit to the US - his fourth since he took charge as PM - Modi seemed to break his usual pattern on foreign visits, choosing to focus more on American businesses and lawmakers than the Indian community.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...M-Modi-for-autograph/articleshow/52673615.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740769227469115392
If CAG audits Central government advertisement expenses, it will be stunned.
Just one event of 2 years celebrations at India gate and 1000 crore expense. 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740876382335434753


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740916839857815552





And BJP is ruling Punjab with Akalis since 4 years without speaking a single word against the drugs.


----------



## Parul

Roybot said:


> Is that an American sanghi with him?  Sab mile hue hain jee!



Yesterday, those who clapped and gave standing ovation to NaMo are American Sangi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740921057964523520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740936569045946368
OMG!

http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/06/09/pahlaj-nihalani-aap-punjab_n_10372528.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740843475512479745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@fsayed reality : http://scroll.in/article/809628/let...hy-modis-us-visit-was-disappointing-for-india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740947305256214528


----------



## dray

Arnab Goswami is stripping Pakistanis off their clothes in Newshour debate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

CorporateAffairs said:


> Anti National Congress Presstitutes crying over Nehru name not been taken by NaMo last evening address.
> These maggosts will never change.
> 
> View attachment 309531
> 
> 
> Nationalist Vs Nation Looters and Bootlickers.


Take a look at @INCIndia's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740913944278114305
Take a look at @bhatia_niraj23's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740895411179651072
Take a look at @Varunp08011997's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740897086917353473
Take a look at @digvijaya_28's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740934291698421760
Take a look at @digvijaya_28's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740932866054447104
Take a look at @rahulkanwal's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740954563465744385

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

magudi said:


> @fsayed reality : http://scroll.in/article/809628/let...hy-modis-us-visit-was-disappointing-for-india


Take a look at @PainoliD's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740812639455064066
Take a look at @rranjaninc's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740598019989590017
Take a look at @SalmanNizamii's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740988573730668544
Take a look at @gops333's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740855494961569792


----------



## IndoCarib

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @PainoliD's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740812639455064066
> Take a look at @rranjaninc's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740598019989590017




No media has claimed that Modi is the first one address US Congress. Someone at INC has pulled this from his behind

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @nskathy's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740981104019181568
Take a look at @sanjaynirupam's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740951588898897920
Take a look at @geetv79's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740931790047719424


----------



## IndoCarib

*Not satisfied with existing film certification system, ‘radical changes’ soon: Jaitley*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...y-radical-changes-film-certification-2844033/

Great if Nihalani is shown the door soon


----------



## magudi

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @PainoliD's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740812639455064066
> Take a look at @rranjaninc's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740598019989590017
> Take a look at @SalmanNizamii's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740988573730668544
> Take a look at @gops333's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740855494961569792



Modi exposed :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740567449762975744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Americans are using the word Modi Doctrine 

*"This is not a coinage from the Indian side. This is a coinage from the American side, which I think is a very important way to describe it. So clearly it is historic shifting of gears," he said.*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ies-as-Modi-Doctrine/articleshow/52686244.cms


NEW DELHI: Five countries, six days and many memorable quotes from Prime Minister Narendra Modi. 

His cosmopolitan speechwriting team really pulled out all the stops for the PM's recent trip. The PM's quotes referenced a range of personalities from around the world, from Afghanistan's Rumi to Mexico's Octavio Paz.* Modi subtly flattered all the countries he visited, citing from their history and culture, and, well, from their sports achievements, too. Here are some of his memorable quotes from the five countries he visisted: *

*Afghanistan*








**About the Harirud river: "And it is a wise Afghan proverb that says, Kabul be zar basha be barf ne: May Kabul be without gold rather than (without) snow. For the snow feeds the rivers that sustain life and agriculture."*

*About the importance of the Afghanistan-India Friendship Dam: "Today, the world will see the Harirud River as an abiding emblem of our commitment to a shared future of progress. And, the Friendship Dam unites us in solidarity as Chishti Sharif joined us in spirit centuries ago."

**About Herat: "Herat has time and again seen sublime glory and tragic ruin. And, the city that once Jalaluddin Rumi held as the finest will rise again."*

*Qatar









**To Indians in Qatar, which is home to 600,000 people of Indian origin: "I came to Doha in the evening and the first programme on my schedule was to meet you all... When someone from your land, speaking your language comes, I am sure that would make you very happy."

*To Indian workers in Doha, Qatar: "Do work hard, but while doing so, please do focus on keeping your health and body fighting fit."

*Switzerland








*
*On Switzerland's reputation: "I feel the weight of history, standing here with you in this truly international city-Geneva. And, not just international, but a city with a humanitarian soul. After all, it is home to the "Red Cross" and headquarters of several international organizations devoted to serving mankind."

*On relations between Switzerland-India: *"There are many success stories of our relationship. One that has been making waves in the Grand Slams of the tennis world is the partnership of famous Swiss player Martina Hingis with Sania Mirza and Leander Paes of India." *

*United States*







***On bipartisanship: "The PM couldn't resist making a Congress joke in the house when he said:* "I am informed that the working of the US Congress is harmonious. I am also told you are well-known for your bipartisanship. Well, you are not alone. Time and again, I have also witnessed a similar spirit in the Indian Parliament, especially our Upper House. So, as you can see, we have many shared practices."*

***About the US-India relationship:* "The orchestra have sufficiently tuned their instruments the baton has given the signal. And there is a new symphony in play."*

*On smartphones, 'Siri' and yoga: "SIRI tells us that India's ancient heritage of Yoga has over 30 million practitioners in the U.S. And, we have not yet claimed intellectual property right on Yoga."

*On yoga, again, with some baseball thrown in*: "It is estimated that more Americans bend for yoga than to throw a curve ball. And, no Mr. Speaker, we have not yet claimed intellectual property right on Yoga."*
*
Mexico*








*** On Mexico's hospitality "Although this is my first visit to your great country as the Prime Minister, I had experienced the richness of your culture during my travel in early nineties as a common India. "

*** On Mexico's poet, writer and diplomat Octavio Paz: "Friends, in his book 'In Light of India', the great author Octavio Paz wrote,* 'I can understand what it means to be Indian, because I am Mexican'. Of course, it is true the other way too! I believe we have succeeded today in strengthening this mutual understanding further."

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...dra-Modis-top-quotes/articleshow/52684310.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @rkhuria's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741161874243325952
Take a look at @tanveer1729's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741200727289286656
Take a look at @ShirishKunder's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741193602538348545
Take a look at @gops333's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741216850130833409


----------



## indiatester

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @rkhuria's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741161874243325952
> Take a look at @tanveer1729's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741200727289286656


Wow this rkhuria seems to be really nit picking.


----------



## Parul

*What happened to Hindus in Kashmir in 1990s is happening again in UP's Kairana – Read this shocking story*
By Deepak Nagpal | Last Updated: Friday, June 10, 2016 - 16:25
537
SHARES








10 Comments







Zee Media Bureau
Kairana (Uttar Pradesh): At a time when the Central government is mulling to award citizenship to Hindu migrants from Pakistan and Bangladesh, there are reports that the community is being to forced to migrate from a city in Uttar Pradesh.









Related Video
*DNA: Analysis of why Hindu community is compelled to migrate from Kairana - Part II*

Subscribe To Zee News on

The disturbing trend has been witnessed in Kairana, located 124 kilometres from Delhi in Uttar Pradesh's Shamli district, and is similar to what happened with Kashmiri Pandits in J&K in the 1990s.

At least 346 Hindu families have migrated from Kairana due to goondaism and extortion threats. This figure has been provided by none other than Kairana MP Hukum Singh (BJP).


Kairana is both an Assembly as well as Lok Sabha constituency, but the migration has been witnessed mainly in area that falls under the Assembly constituency.

As per the 2011 Census, Kairana had 30% Hindus while the percentage of Muslims was at 68%. However, the figure now stands at only 8% Hindus and 92% Muslims, as per the local administration.

Kairana is located close to Muzaffarnagar which was hit by communal riots in 2013.

When _Zee Media_ correspondent _Rahul Sinha_travelled to Kairana, he found that people there were afraid of speaking on camera fearing for their lives.

They recalled that four businessmen had been murdered recently in the area.

“The atmosphere here is not good. After (Muzaffarnagar) riots, relief camps were established here. The atmosphere has turned bad after that,” Gurpreet Singh, a resident, told _Zee Media_.

It may be recalled that when Muzaffarnagar was hit by riots, not a single incidence of violence was reported from Kairana.

Anmol, another resident, said, “It has become very difficult to live here.”

BJP MP Hukum Singh said that “most of the families who have migrated from here were well-off”.

“People who forced them out likely had their eyes set on their properties,” he suspected



The MP said Home Minister Rajnath Singh would visit the constituency at the end of this month and is likely to meet the affected families.

Ashok Kumar Raghav, DIG, Saharanpur Range, said, “There is law and order, crime rate is under control. The matter has come to our notice, we are studying this.”

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...kairana-read-this-shocking-story_1893924.html

@ranjeet @Pumba @Jaat Rock @Rain Man

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> *What happened to Hindus in Kashmir in 1990s is happening again in UP's Kairana – Read this shocking story*
> By Deepak Nagpal | Last Updated: Friday, June 10, 2016 - 16:25
> 537
> SHARES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zee Media Bureau
> Kairana (Uttar Pradesh): At a time when the Central government is mulling to award citizenship to Hindu migrants from Pakistan and Bangladesh, there are reports that the community is being to forced to migrate from a city in Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related Video
> *DNA: Analysis of why Hindu community is compelled to migrate from Kairana - Part II*
> 
> Subscribe To Zee News on
> 
> The disturbing trend has been witnessed in Kairana, located 124 kilometres from Delhi in Uttar Pradesh's Shamli district, and is similar to what happened with Kashmiri Pandits in J&K in the 1990s.
> 
> At least 346 Hindu families have migrated from Kairana due to goondaism and extortion threats. This figure has been provided by none other than Kairana MP Hukum Singh (BJP).
> 
> 
> Kairana is both an Assembly as well as Lok Sabha constituency, but the migration has been witnessed mainly in area that falls under the Assembly constituency.
> 
> As per the 2011 Census, Kairana had 30% Hindus while the percentage of Muslims was at 68%. However, the figure now stands at only 8% Hindus and 92% Muslims, as per the local administration.
> 
> Kairana is located close to Muzaffarnagar which was hit by communal riots in 2013.
> 
> When _Zee Media_ correspondent _Rahul Sinha_travelled to Kairana, he found that people there were afraid of speaking on camera fearing for their lives.
> 
> They recalled that four businessmen had been murdered recently in the area.
> 
> “The atmosphere here is not good. After (Muzaffarnagar) riots, relief camps were established here. The atmosphere has turned bad after that,” Gurpreet Singh, a resident, told _Zee Media_.
> 
> It may be recalled that when Muzaffarnagar was hit by riots, not a single incidence of violence was reported from Kairana.
> 
> Anmol, another resident, said, “It has become very difficult to live here.”
> 
> BJP MP Hukum Singh said that “most of the families who have migrated from here were well-off”.
> 
> “People who forced them out likely had their eyes set on their properties,” he suspected
> 
> 
> 
> The MP said Home Minister Rajnath Singh would visit the constituency at the end of this month and is likely to meet the affected families.
> 
> Ashok Kumar Raghav, DIG, Saharanpur Range, said, “There is law and order, crime rate is under control. The matter has come to our notice, we are studying this.”
> 
> http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...kairana-read-this-shocking-story_1893924.html
> 
> @ranjeet @Pumba @Jaat Rock @Rain Man



Shhhh don't disturb ... Secularism at progress ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

*JNU Student Union Leader Kanhaiya Kumar Detained In Delhi*


"The condition of education in Bihar is continuously deteriorating. The government is not taking the demands of students regarding quality education seriously. And those who are fighting for this significant and relevant cause are facing violence and imprisonment," Mr Kumar said.


http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/jnu-...r-detained-in-delhi-1417654?pfrom=home-cities

Why protest in Delhi? Why not go to Patna !? Methinks he didnt want to embarrass Nitish & Lalu


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> *JNU Student Union Leader Kanhaiya Kumar Detained In Delhi*
> 
> 
> "The condition of education in Bihar is continuously deteriorating. The government is not taking the demands of students regarding quality education seriously. And those who are fighting for this significant and relevant cause are facing violence and imprisonment," Mr Kumar said.
> 
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/jnu-...r-detained-in-delhi-1417654?pfrom=home-cities
> 
> Why protest in Delhi? Why not go to Patna !? Methinks he didnt want to embarrass Nitish & Lalu


Bihar mein sidhi goli maar dete iske pichwade pe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> Bihar mein sidhi goli maar dete iske pichwade pe.




 
Being a intellectual Bihari , He should lead a strong protest or a awareness campaign on the condition of education in Bihar. But then that would not be secular!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

AAP moves into producing movies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jaat Rock

Parul said:


> *What happened to Hindus in Kashmir in 1990s is happening again in UP's Kairana – Read this shocking story*
> By Deepak Nagpal | Last Updated: Friday, June 10, 2016 - 16:25
> 537
> SHARES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zee Media Bureau
> Kairana (Uttar Pradesh): At a time when the Central government is mulling to award citizenship to Hindu migrants from Pakistan and Bangladesh, there are reports that the community is being to forced to migrate from a city in Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related Video
> *DNA: Analysis of why Hindu community is compelled to migrate from Kairana - Part II*
> 
> Subscribe To Zee News on
> 
> The disturbing trend has been witnessed in Kairana, located 124 kilometres from Delhi in Uttar Pradesh's Shamli district, and is similar to what happened with Kashmiri Pandits in J&K in the 1990s.
> 
> At least 346 Hindu families have migrated from Kairana due to goondaism and extortion threats. This figure has been provided by none other than Kairana MP Hukum Singh (BJP).
> 
> 
> Kairana is both an Assembly as well as Lok Sabha constituency, but the migration has been witnessed mainly in area that falls under the Assembly constituency.
> 
> As per the 2011 Census, Kairana had 30% Hindus while the percentage of Muslims was at 68%. However, the figure now stands at only 8% Hindus and 92% Muslims, as per the local administration.
> 
> Kairana is located close to Muzaffarnagar which was hit by communal riots in 2013.
> 
> When _Zee Media_ correspondent _Rahul Sinha_travelled to Kairana, he found that people there were afraid of speaking on camera fearing for their lives.
> 
> They recalled that four businessmen had been murdered recently in the area.
> 
> “The atmosphere here is not good. After (Muzaffarnagar) riots, relief camps were established here. The atmosphere has turned bad after that,” Gurpreet Singh, a resident, told _Zee Media_.
> 
> It may be recalled that when Muzaffarnagar was hit by riots, not a single incidence of violence was reported from Kairana.
> 
> Anmol, another resident, said, “It has become very difficult to live here.”
> 
> BJP MP Hukum Singh said that “most of the families who have migrated from here were well-off”.
> 
> “People who forced them out likely had their eyes set on their properties,” he suspected
> 
> 
> 
> The MP said Home Minister Rajnath Singh would visit the constituency at the end of this month and is likely to meet the affected families.
> 
> Ashok Kumar Raghav, DIG, Saharanpur Range, said, “There is law and order, crime rate is under control. The matter has come to our notice, we are studying this.”
> 
> http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...kairana-read-this-shocking-story_1893924.html
> 
> @ranjeet @Pumba @Jaat Rock @Rain Man


Over all Shamli district has large Hindu population and Jats are in majority there. 
If the Jats will do same in response like this in their villages, these people from so-called minority will start crying and we all know the reaction of Indian media and liberals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

ranjeet said:


> AAP moves into producing movies?



Chutiyawal should also consider Funding some 

Award shows
Cooking shows
Court shows
Game shows
Fantasy shows
Romantic comedy shows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Everything Modi did in five countries across three continents in 140 hours*

http://qz.com/703140/everything-modi-did-in-five-countries-across-three-continents-in-140-hours/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @navinkhaitan's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741257085455900672
Take a look at @Mumbai_Congress's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741307168629133312
Take a look at @IYCKar's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741252218133745664
Take a look at @OfficeOfRG's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741230335547965440


----------



## magudi

Good watch.Ravish desperately tries to downplay RSS - panelists dont agree with him


----------



## Juggernautjatt

In 2017 two new films directed by people of Punjab are coming - 'Udta Badal' & 'Udti Khakhi Chaddi'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

The Politics with difference - I mean appeasement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @mahcongress's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741506790161014789
Take a look at @INCIndia's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741530420764770304


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

Union minister Birender Singh was today re-elected to the Rajya Sabha from Haryana while BJP backed-Independent candidate and media baron Subhash Chandra won the second seat in a contest marred by cross-voting with 14 votes of Congress being rejected. 

Chandra defeated INLD and Congress backed-Independent candidate R K Anand after 14 votes of the Congress were rejected, state Education Minister Ram Bilas Sharma told media here. 

Singh was assured of a comfortable win while the main fight was between Chandra and Anand for the second seat. 

Notably Congress had yesterday announced support for the INLD-backed Anand, a lawyer by profession, for one of the seats in the biennial elections. 

The Haryana Assembly has 90 members. Out of 90 votes, Singh got 40, Anand 21 and Chandra got 15 votes while 14 votes were rejected. 

Therefore, in case of rejection of 14 votes, Singh needed 26 votes for his win and his 14 votes as second preference were transferred to Chandra, taking his total number of votes to 29, Sharma said. 

At present, BJP has 47 MLAs in the Assembly, INLD 19, Congress 17 (with Kuldeep Bishnoi's two-member HJC merging with the party recently) and BSP and SAD 1 each while 5 are Independents. 

After being re-elected, Singh thanked Prime Minister Narendra Modi and BJP President Amit Shah for re-nominating him. 

However, he said it will be his last political innings. 

He rejected allegations of any horse trading saying nothing of that sort happened. 

"Congress votes were found to be invalid. After votes which were needed for my victory, the share of my votes got transferred to Chandra and this took the tally of his votes to 29," he said. 

Singh claimed that former Chief Minister Bhupinder Singh Hooda did the same thing with Anand what he did to him while referring to rejection of 14 Congress votes. 

After his candidate Anand faced defeat, leader of Opposition in Haryana Vidhan Sabha and INLD leader Abhay Singh Chautala blamed Congress and claimed, "Congress party's 14 votes were rejected because they registered their votes with another pen other than the one provided by the Returning Officer to record their votes in the voting compartment." 

A visibly upset Chautala alleged, "Congress, which used to say BJP is a communal party, has compromised with the same and they have become B team of the saffron party." 

On Chandra's victory, Education Minister Ram Bilas Sharma said that the "unholy alliance" between Congress and INLD was rejected.

https://www.google.co.in/amp/wap.bu...in-rs-seats-from-haryana-116061100624_1.html#

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @MPCC_Official's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741625281002242052
Take a look at @Shehzad_Ind's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741677138303188992
Take a look at @1Patelzuber's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741664973726883840


----------



## ranjeet

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @MPCC_Official's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741625281002242052
> Take a look at @Shehzad_Ind's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741677138303188992


This is the same Shehzad who jumped from one News studio to another when a fraud Muslim woman cried foul about getting kicked out of her apartment? Did this prophet of secularism said anything on Kairana where 346 Hindu families were forced to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

ranjeet said:


> This is the same Shehzad who jumped from one News studio to another when a fraud Muslim woman cried foul about getting kicked out of her apartment? Did this prophet of secularism said anything on Kairana where 346 Hindu families were forced to leave.


What ur so called RSS bjp vhp R doing
bjp is having highest number of member of parliament in uttar Pradesh

Take a look at @58d14738d88541b's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741647743467151360


----------



## ranjeet

fsayed said:


> What ur so called RSS bjp vhp R doing
> bjp is having highest number of member of parliament in uttar Pradesh



So Congress's secularism is limited to Muslims only?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @friendscongress's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741688811479011328


ranjeet said:


> So Congress's sularism is limited to Muslims only?


What ur so called Rambo modi is doing 
Tell him to resign not able to provide security to majority of india


----------



## SarthakGanguly

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ing-kairana/story-t3An0WKyJCrrfdfj2pjCkI.html

Shoo Hindu shoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

fsayed said:


> What ur so called Rambo modi is doing
> Tell him to resign not able to provide security to majority of india



Law and order is a state subject, no wonder why main stream media is silent on it.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Parul said:


> *What happened to Hindus in Kashmir in 1990s is happening again in UP's Kairana – Read this shocking story*
> By Deepak Nagpal | Last Updated: Friday, June 10, 2016 - 16:25
> 537
> SHARES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zee Media Bureau
> Kairana (Uttar Pradesh): At a time when the Central government is mulling to award citizenship to Hindu migrants from Pakistan and Bangladesh, there are reports that the community is being to forced to migrate from a city in Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related Video
> *DNA: Analysis of why Hindu community is compelled to migrate from Kairana - Part II*
> 
> Subscribe To Zee News on
> 
> The disturbing trend has been witnessed in Kairana, located 124 kilometres from Delhi in Uttar Pradesh's Shamli district, and is similar to what happened with Kashmiri Pandits in J&K in the 1990s.
> 
> At least 346 Hindu families have migrated from Kairana due to goondaism and extortion threats. This figure has been provided by none other than Kairana MP Hukum Singh (BJP).
> 
> 
> Kairana is both an Assembly as well as Lok Sabha constituency, but the migration has been witnessed mainly in area that falls under the Assembly constituency.
> 
> As per the 2011 Census, Kairana had 30% Hindus while the percentage of Muslims was at 68%. However, the figure now stands at only 8% Hindus and 92% Muslims, as per the local administration.
> 
> Kairana is located close to Muzaffarnagar which was hit by communal riots in 2013.
> 
> When _Zee Media_ correspondent _Rahul Sinha_travelled to Kairana, he found that people there were afraid of speaking on camera fearing for their lives.
> 
> They recalled that four businessmen had been murdered recently in the area.
> 
> “The atmosphere here is not good. After (Muzaffarnagar) riots, relief camps were established here. The atmosphere has turned bad after that,” Gurpreet Singh, a resident, told _Zee Media_.
> 
> It may be recalled that when Muzaffarnagar was hit by riots, not a single incidence of violence was reported from Kairana.
> 
> Anmol, another resident, said, “It has become very difficult to live here.”
> 
> BJP MP Hukum Singh said that “most of the families who have migrated from here were well-off”.
> 
> “People who forced them out likely had their eyes set on their properties,” he suspected
> 
> 
> 
> The MP said Home Minister Rajnath Singh would visit the constituency at the end of this month and is likely to meet the affected families.
> 
> Ashok Kumar Raghav, DIG, Saharanpur Range, said, “There is law and order, crime rate is under control. The matter has come to our notice, we are studying this.”
> 
> http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...kairana-read-this-shocking-story_1893924.html
> 
> @ranjeet @Pumba @Jaat Rock @Rain Man


Bhaag Hindu Bhaag.

@The_Showstopper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> In 2017 two new films directed by people of Punjab are coming - 'Udta Badal' & 'Udti Khakhi Chaddi'.



Why this hate for the Khaki chaadi? I understand you hate SAD & BJP to an extent but what's up with your hate of RSS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

ranjeet said:


> Law and order is a state subject, no wonder why main stream media is silent on it.


What ur paid media subhash Chandra now bjp mp in rajya sabha , and ur favourite nephew of bjp MLa times now Arnab goswami doing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

_Punjabi has now become the third most common language, after English and French, in the House of Commons of Canada after 20 Punjabi-speaking candidates were elected to the Parliament in October._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741706786072231936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741687603078930433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709736194704211970

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741695615684345861

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741696458189983744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741696782934016000


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741677137053290496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741710029003198464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741571113482747904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741688217011904513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741714513234399232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740745109336035328


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741649478306893824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741726823642324993

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> Bhaag Hindu Bhaag.
> 
> @The_Showstopper


You are needed over there... 

These moozlums should be put in their place..


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## SarthakGanguly

The_Showstopper said:


> You are needed over there...
> 
> These moozlums should be put in their place..


Any comments? On that topic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Police Probing Claim That Hindus Driven Out Of Uttar Pradesh's Kairana*

The BJP however said the state's Chief Secretary and Director General of Police have been served a notice by the National Human Rights Commission after it brought individual cases to the panel's attention. The rights commission has asked them to reply within four weeks to the allegations that families of a particular religion are leaving the area due to fear of criminals.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/poli...radeshs-kairana-1417957?pfrom=home-topstories


*NHRC notice to U. P. govt. on exodus from Kairana*

Observing that the allegations were “serious in nature,” the NHRC also directed its DIG (investigation) to depute a team of officers for a spot enquiry in the matter covering all the allegations made in the complaint and submit a report within two weeks. *“According to the complaint dated June 10, 2016, a woman belonging to Kashyap caste was abducted, gang-raped and killed, yet no action has been taken by the police against the offenders. Two of the businessmen, Shankar and Raju, both brothers, were shot dead by the criminals in broad daylight in the market when they did not pay protection money to the criminals,*” the NHRC said in a statement.


http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ovt-on-exodus-from-kairana/article8714967.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741672461775687681


----------



## IndoCarib

This man has no shame 

*Arvind Kejriwal tries to troll Narendra Modi with shayari and Twitterati gives it back*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741303283671764992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741321246541910016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741352192385355776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741316497377656832

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper

SarthakGanguly said:


> Any comments? On that topic?


If what is being stated is true, then serious action should be taken against the culprits...

But then again they are fringe elements...


----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


> *if* what is being stated is true, then serious action should be taken against the culprits...
> 
> *But* then again they are fringe elements...


why are seculars always IF and BUT when victims are Hindus?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mehboobkz

Cruel PM of India Modi did not help Hindus in his own backyard = Gujarat, hence poor families left for Pakistan disillusioned.







Modi is fooling Indians with Congress mukt bharat slogans:

Congress wins lone Rajya Sabha seat from U'khand

The ruling party BJP did not win even half the RS seats:
11 of 27.

RS elections: The influential 27 who made it

PM Modi, Shah offered UP CM's post to Rajnath


----------



## mehboobkz

India Inc, one step forward two backwards:
Unscrupulous & wicked Modi/Jaitley/RBI dont want to close the valve of a free flowing money to Indian Industrialists who are borrowing as if there is no tomorrow against little collateral. Main reason? *Adani & Ambanis must not be at disadvantage.*






On the NSG route, India's next stop is Namibia

*Namibia is the fourth-largest producer of uranium and it agreed to sell the nuclear fuel to India in 2009. However, that hasn't happened, as Namibia has since cited a 2009 African version of the Non-Proliferation Treaty, the Pelindaba Treaty, which essentially controls the supply of uranium from Africa to the rest of the world. *

*Uranium, more uranium needed India has some access to uranium since its 2008 agreement on nuclear safeguards with the International Atomic Energy Agency. That paved the way for a civil nuclear agreement with the US, which in turn led to France, Russia, Kazakhstan, and Canada agreeing to export uranium to India. 

Still, India needs a lot more uranium to be able to ramp up the building of nuclear power plants and reduce dependence on fossil fuels. India's goal is to have 40 percent of its energy from clean and renewable sources. *

*No uranium from US*

The US has not provided uranium to India for the last several decades - likely since 1969 - *despite the Indo-US nuclear deal, the Lok Sabha was told in March by Jitendra Singh, Minister of State in the Prime Minister's Office that looks after the Department of Atomic Energy. *


----------



## mehboobkz

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...nhaiya-kumar/4bca62b000b26e2e75e01006c465d2fa


----------



## noksss

mehboobkz said:


> http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...nhaiya-kumar/4bca62b000b26e2e75e01006c465d2fa


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Why this hate for the Khaki chaadi? I understand you hate SAD & BJP to an extent but what's up with your hate of RSS?


RSS & BJP are two sides of the same coin. Few years back when conditions in Punjab were normal I was neutral on their ideology & like majority of Punjabis I was voter & supporter of Akali BJP alliance. But they created one hell of a mess in state. So I changed my political affiliation & suddenly we (sikhs) became Khalistani,anti national, druggist, naxalite,pro Pakistani etc etc. in the eyes of RSS-BJP fans. Many bhakts on this forum are trying to defame Punjab & Sikhs for shifting towards AAP or congress. My hate is just a response to their hate, nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Juggernautjatt said:


> RSS & BJP are two sides of the same coin. Few years back when conditions in Punjab were normal I was neutral on their ideology & like majority of Punjabis I was voter & supporter of Akali BJP alliance. But they created one hell of a mess in state. So I changed my political affiliation & suddenly we (sikhs) became Khalistani,anti national, druggist, naxalite,pro Pakistani etc etc. in the eyes of RSS-BJP fans. Many bhakts on this forum are trying to defame Punjab & Sikhs for shifting towards AAP or congress. My hate is just a response to their hate, nothing else.


Jumping on the victimhood bandwagon?

Indians and RSS dislike Sikhs and Punjab? Since when?

You YOURSELF stated that you yourself don't like Sikhs. So please keep this fake charade out. I can respect you for being a supporter of any political party, but don't resort to such cheap tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

Arvind Kejriwal has no nonsense business like approach. Every project personally supervised.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741898273410015232


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741902033058299906


----------



## ranjeet

What he says ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741842685401681920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741842809775362048
What reality is ..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741923659820859392


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> RSS & BJP are two sides of the same coin. Few years back when conditions in Punjab were normal I was neutral on their ideology & like majority of Punjabis I was voter & supporter of Akali BJP alliance. But they created one hell of a mess in state. So I changed my political affiliation & suddenly we (sikhs) became Khalistani,anti national, druggist, naxalite,pro Pakistani etc etc. in the eyes of RSS-BJP fans. Many bhakts on this forum are trying to defame Punjab & Sikhs for shifting towards AAP or congress. My hate is just a response to their hate, nothing else.



You are mistaken dude, RSS & BJP are totally opposite & hate for the BJP mustn't translate into hate for RSS. 
RSS has done a lot for the Sikh community in India, for example:- http://www.firstpost.com/india/ghar...istians-sikhism-raises-akali-ire-2001091.html 
I understand that you think that AAP will fix Punjab's drug problem, but as the denizen of Delhi(AAP territory) I can assure you Drug menace will only worsen under AAP. Par koi nahi ek baar AAP koh bhi aazma ke dekh loh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

2 lakh aspirants and 10K seats. Here's how the big IIT squeeze has everyone worried


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741921242790256641


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> why are seculars always IF and BUT when victims are Hindus?


Because the source is Zee News and the presenter is a criminal. Can't be trusted entirely. Unlike Bhakts I don't shamelessly condone and justify those incidents(If they are true).

Don't the regular Hindus state that Sadhvi Prachi and Sakshi Maharaj are "fringe" elements so when the matter concerns different community, your stance suddenly changes. Kyun bhai tum kare toh Ram Leela aur hum kare toh Character Dheela.


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741978123713970176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741979121467719680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741948287415115778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737580408074702853

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

*Twitter pans Kejriwal's Barapullah flyover renaming; calls it a political gimmick*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740538523346931713

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740658809115447296
http://www.catchnews.com/national-n...-calls-it-a-political-gimmick-1465630335.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741981281697837057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741920537434284032

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mehboobkz

Zee News Boss Subash Chandra elected as BJP Rajya Sabha member.





CBI under Modi

Sudhir Chaudhary an extortionist:

Lab from Hyderabad confirmed its doctored video.
Why no action taken against it?







Why would Arvind reply?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Narinder Moodi ne US Congress mein Pakistan ki dhajiyaan uda di

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> Narinder Moodi ne US Congress mein Pakistan ki dhajiyaan uda di



You know what will create even more butthurt among the usual quarters, the introduction blue-blooded Americans are giving these days:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mehboobkz

MM Joshi not invited at BJP National Executive meet


----------



## The_Showstopper




----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


>


Gadho ko khachar kheech rahe hai

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742307750684680193
HC slaps BJP/Modi chamcha hard at censor board.






BREAKING: 250 Chinese troops intruded into Arunachal's East Kameng district on June 9, reports India Today.

What is 56 inch Modi doing?






BJP/Modi chamcha P Nihalani nailed.
BJP has infiltrated its agents in film industry now. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742308628267307009

PM Modi will not make you VP of India: Kejriwal to LG


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742329921255690241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742321467329794048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742307136621957120





Shame on PM of India!


----------



## noksss

mehboobkz said:


> Arvind Kejriwal has no nonsense business like approach. Every project personally supervised.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741898273410015232


----------



## ranjeet

Jai ho Yugpurush Maharaj ki !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742363241876049921
Just think if it were in Arvind Kejriwal's Delhi!
Insted of BJP ruled maharashtra.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742343434065850369


----------



## ranjeet

Ouch ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742368088750850048
President bhi Modi ka ... I don't know what would he say when the courts find him guilty in Jaitley defamation case. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742375431161122816

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742374540563517440
*Where is my budget, Mr Modi, asks Harish Rawat*

*http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...harish-rawat/fae69bb583f8d22febabd25ea9f90dae*




Kanhaiya Kumar writes open letter to PM Modi

_"Had you delivered development in the last two years, you would not have to spend crores of rupees to advertise it. I question you here as a student. You spend Rs 200 crore on advertisements, but you don't have Rs 99 crore for non-NET scholarships for the research scholars," the letter said. _


----------



## IndoCarib

mehboobkz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742374540563517440
> *Where is my budget, Mr Modi, asks Harish Rawat*
> 
> *http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...harish-rawat/fae69bb583f8d22febabd25ea9f90dae*
> 
> Kanhaiya Kumar writes open letter to PM Modi



Kanhaiya has all the reasons to whine 

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...uru-event-raw-footage-authentic-delhi-police/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Koi sambhale Aazadi ke parwane ko ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742375431161122816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742380107667492864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742380569531650048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742382563872935936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Nobody talks of others:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742381483663360000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742383985922322433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742382563872935936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742335928123940865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742372967334563840


----------



## Juggernautjatt

SarthakGanguly said:


> Jumping on the victimhood bandwagon?
> 
> *Indians* and RSS dislike Sikhs and Punjab? Since when?


As expected you are again trying to misquote my post. I never mentioned word 'Indian' in my post. Every Indian is not a RSS member.



SarthakGanguly said:


> You YOURSELF stated that you yourself don't like Sikhs. So please keep this fake charade out. I can respect you for being a supporter of any political party, but don't resort to such cheap tactics.


@Echo_419 see that is why I hate RSS bhakts. All of their facts are based on lies. Look how cheaply he is trying to publicize that I am fake & not a sikh. I never said that I don't like Sikhs. He is trying to misinterpreted my posts against Khalistanis & radical sikhs into hate for my own religion.



Echo_419 said:


> You are mistaken dude, RSS & BJP are totally opposite & hate for the BJP mustn't translate into hate for RSS.
> RSS has done a lot for the Sikh community in India, for example:- http://www.firstpost.com/india/ghar...istians-sikhism-raises-akali-ire-2001091.html
> I understand that you think that AAP will fix Punjab's drug problem, but as the denizen of Delhi(AAP territory) I can assure you Drug menace will only worsen under AAP. Par koi nahi ek baar AAP koh bhi aazma ke dekh loh


Dude please don't try to advertise RSS to me. Majority of sikhs dislike RSS, for reasons you can search google. Now many idiots are jumping into this discussion, they will turn it into hate between two religions & I don't want to waste my time on their absurd posts.
But i would like to know on what basis you (as the denizen of Delhi) can say that drug menace will get worse under AAP & what other options we have ?


----------



## IndoCarib

The Indian Constitution prohibits legislators from holding an office that would allow them to benefit financially. The Arvind Kejriwal government had passed a Bill seeking the exclusion of parliamentary secretaries from the ambit of law. I*t was forwarded to Lieutenant Governor Najeeb Jung and the Centre for approval, but the final decision rested with the president*. *Mukherjee’s decision was made based on the recommendations of the Election Commission.*

http://scroll.in/latest/809889/pres...-21-aap-legislators-may-face-disqualification

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Cong complaint:EC seeks report on Haryana RS poll

Just imagine if it were Delhi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742351968987930624


----------



## noksss

*In the event of disqualification of the AAP MLAs, by-elec tion to nearly one--third of the seats currently held by the ruling party will be necessitated.This will be like a mid-term mini-election, and will test whether AAP sustains the popularity that catapulted it to a landslide victory in the February 2015 assembly polls. For BJP and Congress, it will present an opportunity to regain lost ground and get a voice in the state assembly . As of now, BJP has just three MLAs while Congress has none.*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...amentary-secretaries/articleshow/52733330.cms

Delhi people should show their brains at least now and make all the 21 MLA's to loose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @abpnewshindi's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742607138669748224
Take a look at @ndtv's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742589686825160704
Take a look at @Shivam_INC's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742620674674577408


----------



## noksss

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...aap-face-disqualification/humour/52743598.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai thoda bahut constitution bhi padh lo ......

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742677787014619136


----------



## IndoCarib

*21 AAP MLAs face ouster, #21UdteMLA trends on Twitter*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742401474127396865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742417668133642240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742415051487739904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742556551148232704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742449391156400129

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> As expected you are again trying to misquote my post. I never mentioned word 'Indian' in my post. Every Indian is not a RSS member.
> 
> 
> @Echo_419 see that is why I hate RSS bhakts. All of their facts are based on lies. Look how cheaply he is trying to publicize that I am fake & not a sikh. I never said that I don't like Sikhs. He is trying to misinterpreted my posts against Khalistanis & radical sikhs into hate for my own religion.
> 
> 
> Dude please don't try to advertise RSS to me. Majority of sikhs dislike RSS, for reasons you can search google. Now many idiots are jumping into this discussion, they will turn it into hate between two religions & I don't want to waste my time on their absurd posts.
> But i would like to know on what basis you (as the denizen of Delhi) can say that drug menace will get worse under AAP & what other options we have ?



I would really like to know what you people hate the RSS. Also, let me give you a small example during the rule of Shelia Dikshit(Congress) there were rarely any power or water cuts in Delhi & specially in my area, Rajouri Garden, now there are daily power cuts of atleast 1-2 hours in Delhi & the worsening water situation. Is bande ne kaam kuch nahi karna sirf "blame game" khelni hai. You should elect congress under Captian uss bande mein BC damm hai kuch kar bhi lega woh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742613956896788480

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaunty

I expressed my reservations when Smriti Irani was given the HRD ministry. But even I did not expect that she would be such a disaster. What a joker she has turned out to be, more of a twitter troll than a cabinet minister. She should stay away from twitter for her own good, better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742796021567225860

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742797008138850304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> I would really like to know what you people hate the RSS. Also, let me give you a small example during the rule of Shelia Dikshit(Congress) there were rarely any power or water cuts in Delhi & specially in my area, Rajouri Garden, now there are daily power cuts of atleast 1-2 hours in Delhi & the worsening water situation. Is bande ne kaam kuch nahi karna sirf "blame game" khelni hai. You should elect congress under Captian uss bande mein BC damm hai kuch kar bhi lega woh




Capt is a fool...............if u like him go fund his campaign...............oh wait he dont need funding .........his son has tonnes stored in swiss banks



jaunty said:


> I expressed my reservations when Smriti Irani was given the HRD ministry. But even I did not expect that she would be such a disaster. What a joker she has turned out to be, more of a twitter troll than a cabinet minister. She should stay away from twitter for her own good, better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.




why do u even say that??? She is best Cabinet minister ..............a degree holder from Yale university


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> Capt is a fool...............if u like him go fund his campaign...............oh wait he dont need funding .........his son has tonnes stored in swiss banks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do u even say that??? She is best Cabinet minister ..............a degree holder from Yale university



What's the best possible alternative to cap then?


----------



## ranjeet

Echo_419 said:


> What's the best possible alternative to cap then?


AAP ... why should Delhi have all the fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> AAP ... why should Delhi have all the fun.



As a Delhi wala I really want these idiots to suffer from AAP. Mere area mein jaha kisikoh Power cut ki definition bhi nahi pata thi waha ab daily power cuts hote hai, minimum 1-2 gante & this is the national capital we are talking about

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pumba

Parul said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## temporary12345

Echo_419 said:


> As a Delhi wala I really want these idiots to suffer from AAP. Mere area mein jaha kisikoh Power cut ki definition bhi nahi pata thi waha ab daily power cuts hote hai, minimum 1-2 gante & this is the national capital we are talking about




As I said in another thread: Let Punjab elect AAP. They would make all those sardar jokes come true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Jai ho Kejriwal... 

*Withdraw orders for new offices on MAMC premises: Doctors write to health minister*

*http://indianexpress.com/article/cities/delhi/mamc-doctors-association-najeeb-jung-2853643/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Pumba said:


>



He is behaving more like a Troll Minster than a Chief Minister . What a worthless piece of shit this guy has turned out to be but hey when the Indian media is making a hero out of someone this is bound to happen and the latest in this list is Khaniya Kumar





A welcome Policy change which benefits the people

*The Cabinet has also tweaked the 5/20 rule that prevented Indian airlines from flying overseas unless they have operated for at least five years and have a fleet of 20 aircraft. 

Now, any domestic airline can start international operations if it puts higher of 20 aircraft or 20% of total capacity on domestic routes. *


*1. Under no circumstances can ticket cancellation charges be more than the "basic fare". Carriers also cannot levy additional charges to process refunds for flyers. 

2. Airlines will have to refund all statutory taxes levied in the event of flight cancellations. 

3. In case of checked-in baggage, the airlines would be charging Rs 100 a kg for baggage in excess of 15 kg and up to 20 kg. At present, Rs 300 is levied for every kg of baggage beyond the 15-kg limit. Only Air India allows free baggage up to 23 kg. 

4. Airlines will, though, be free to charge any fee on the baggage beyond 20kg. 

5. With regard to being denied a hotel room in the event a flight is overbooked, the government has proposed a compensation of up to Rs 20,000 subject to specific conditions. 

6. No compensation will be paid if a passenger is informed about a flight cancellation at least two weeks before the scheduled departure of a flight, and if the airline has arranged another flight depending on the passenger's convenience. This would be applicable, subject to conditions, even in instances where the passenger has been informed about the cancellation less than two weeks before and up to 24 hours before the scheduled departure of the flight. In such cases, there would be no compensation if the carrier has arranged an alternate flight scheduled to depart within two hours of the scheduled departure of the cancelled flight. 

7. For cancellations, the financial compensation would be Rs 5,000 or one-way basic fare plus airline fuel charge, whichever is lower, for flights having a block time of up to one hour. This amount would be Rs 7,500 in case of flights that have a block time of one to two hours. For flights that have a block time of more than two hours, the financial compensation would go up to Rs 10,000. 

8. The option of holding a refund amount in credit by the airline would be decided by the passenger.*

*9. The onus of the refund of tickets which are booked through travel agent or portal will be on the carriers. *

* 10. The refund process must be completed within 15 working days in case of domestic travel and 30 working days in case of international travel

11. For foreign airlines, the refund must be in accordance with the regulations of their respective countries while the mode of refund will be governed by Indian norms. 


12. Airlines should develop a procedure for making advance request for stretchers and those should be displayed on the airline's web site. *


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ee-on-excess-baggage/articleshow/52762498.cms

Congress/Media still has the audacity to call Modi Government as Suit-Boot Ki Sarkar , Ambani/Adani agent when they haven't even thought about any of the points mentioned in the policy instead they created policy to bleed Air India and favor some specific corporate

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> What's the best possible alternative to cap then?


me ..........xD



temporary12345 said:


> As I said in another thread: Let Punjab elect AAP. They would make all those sardar jokes come true.




well .........isnt world already laughing at Indians for electing Modi???........and I personally dont mind sardar jokes.........till they are jokes and makes u feel good about ur sad life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IndoCarib

*Holier than thou: Belligerence on office of profit undermines AAP’s anti-corruption plank*

Cynicism against Kejriwal’s anti-corruption campaign was triggered when Delhi MLAs voted themselves a whopping 400% hike in perks and salaries. The greatest conflict of interest arises when legislators gift themselves pay hikes. Transport minister Gopal Rai’s resignation amidst allegations of corruption has only compounded the mistrust. If Kejriwal wants the 21 MLAs to continue as parliament secretaries, he must ask them to resign their legislative posts first. Else he will have ceded the moral high ground to his opponents.

http://blogs.timesofindia.indiatime...profit-undermines-aaps-anti-corruption-plank/

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> I would really like to know what you people hate the RSS. Also, let me give you a small example during the rule of Shelia Dikshit(Congress) there were rarely any power or water cuts in Delhi & specially in my area, Rajouri Garden, now there are daily power cuts of atleast 1-2 hours in Delhi & the worsening water situation. Is bande ne kaam kuch nahi karna sirf "blame game" khelni hai. You should elect congress under Captian uss bande mein BC damm hai kuch kar bhi lega woh


What.....ur feeling disturbed for just 1-2 hours power cut ??????
Here in my state I am struggling to get a good night sleep in this summer because of irregular voltage at night.
BTW jungleraj bihar main suna tha but now we are witnessing it here in Punjab.
Please read this following news link -
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/su...ve/the-gangs-of-prosperous-punjab/233551.html


ranjeet said:


> AAP ... why should Delhi have all the fun.


Chalo accha hai atleast fun toh milega. Life is boring in Badal Raj. 


temporary12345 said:


> As I said in another thread: Let Punjab elect AAP. They would make all those sardar jokes come true.


You have anti-sikh complex. Get over it......
@Echo_419 see here is a little proof what your chaddi buddies think about Sikhs.



Prometheus said:


> me ..........xD


@Prometheus for CM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> What.....ur feeling disturbed for just 1-2 hours power cut ??????
> Here in my state I am struggling to get a good night sleep in this summer because of irregular voltage at night.
> BTW jungleraj bihar main suna tha but now we are witnessing it here in Punjab.
> Please read this following news link -
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/su...ve/the-gangs-of-prosperous-punjab/233551.html
> 
> Chalo accha hai atleast fun toh milega. Life is boring in Badal Raj.
> 
> You have anti-sikh complex. Get over it......
> @Echo_419 see here is a little proof what your chaddi buddies think about Sikhs.
> 
> 
> @Prometheus for CM



Arre bhai jaha paar power cut naam ki cheez suni bhi nahi thi waha paar yeh 2-3 ghante ke power cuts le aya, that too in 1 year. baaki 4 saal mein patha nahi kya karega. Also gusse mein aadmi bahut kuch boldeta hai, mere religion pe bhi kahi sardaro ne mazak banaye hai, haar cheez dil pe nahi lete

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

jaunty said:


> I expressed my reservations when Smriti Irani was given the HRD ministry. But even I did not expect that she would be such a disaster. What a joker she has turned out to be, more of a twitter troll than a cabinet minister. She should stay away from twitter for her own good, better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.


Have you ever studied in Kendriya vidyalaya??
I have.
Being an army brat I have studied in all sorts of schools(big,small,good and bad).
So I know how these decisions would effect the functioning of KVs around India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743289849029877760


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743292340387733504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743292595607003136
North east is not ignored anymore....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743292949039964160
Fee waivers for those from poor financial backgrounds and not SC/ST...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743295894599045120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743295930045104128
https://twitter.com/suvalagnac/status/743305866330284037
https://twitter.com/airnewsalerts/status/743316091535953920


https://twitter.com/hrdministry/status/743315905438851072


https://twitter.com/tajinderbagga/status/743290329898508288

@Pumba

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

All Hail feminism ..... 

*‘Rape survivor’ is kingpin of gang, held for extortion*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...rom-accused/story-ZD6zyZsniNU9n2sAt5EJSM.html
Three days after a 25-year-old woman filed an FIR and accused two youths of allegedly abducting, drugging and gang-raping her in their moving Swift Dzire car, the police on Monday arrested the woman and her live-in partner on the charges of extorting money from the youths.

Police said all the charges the woman allegedly made against the two youths, who are pursuing their MBA courses from different universities in Australia and India, were false and premeditated with the intention to extort money from their families. The arrested live-in partner of the woman, identified as Kishan Kumar, is a resident of Jagatpuri in east Delhi.

Mandeep Singh Randhawa, DCP (southeast), said the arrested couple ran a gang that targeted innocent youths and extorts money from them after registering false gang rape cases against them.

Apart from the Saturday’s incident in which the woman had claimed that she was thrown out of the moving car after being gang-raped, the gang allegedly extorted Rs 5 lakh from three youths from east Delhi after implicating them in a similar crime in February this year.

In the latest case, a sting operation was done on the couple while they were accepting Rs 9.50 lakh as extortion money from the two youths. A sum of Rs 50,000 was already paid to them as token money on Sunday. Kishan used the token money to purchase an air-conditioner soon after they got the money, said police.

According to Randhawa, the arrests came following information that the complainant in the gang-rape case registered at the Sunlight Colony police station was frequently contacting the alleged suspects and striking a deal with their families in lieu of withdrawing the case.

*Advertisement:* *Replay Ad*






“Since there were discrepancies in the woman’s statements, we got suspicious. Our teams did a background check on her and found that she had filed a similar case in February at the Anand Vihar police station.

“Further probe revealed that the woman had turned hostile when her statement was recorded under section 164 of CrPC in that case. We learnt that she had extorted Rs 10 lakh from the three youths for turning hostile,” said Randhawa.

The couple purchased a secondhand Hyundai i10 car and an I-phone 6 with the ill-gotten money. Once again, the couple went out on Friday night looking for another target, said a police officer.

“The couple was roaming in Hauz Khas area when they spotted the two youths in a Swift car outside a nightclub. They followed the youths till Mukarba Chowk during which they noted down their car registration number. The couple returned to ITO where Kishan dropped her near the Delhi Police headquarters and returned home.

“A few minutes later she called the police and alleged she was abducted, drugged and gang-raped by two men. She also provided the police the car registration number,” the officer said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pumba

Levina said:


> Have you ever studied in Kendriya vidyalaya??
> I have.
> Being an army brat I have studied in all sorts of schools(big,small,good and bad).
> So I know how these decisions would effect the functioning of KVs around India.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743289849029877760
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743292340387733504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743292595607003136
> North east is not ignored anymore....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743292949039964160
> Fee waivers for those from poor financial backgrounds and not SC/ST...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743295894599045120
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743295930045104128
> https://twitter.com/suvalagnac/status/743305866330284037
> https://twitter.com/airnewsalerts/status/743316091535953920
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/hrdministry/status/743315905438851072
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/tajinderbagga/status/743290329898508288
> 
> @Pumba



i have a bad feeling about the SMS thing 

bacche chahte sird azadi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Pumba said:


> i have a bad feeling about the SMS thing
> 
> bacche chahte sird azadi


No bunking? 
Hehehe 

That's good in a way atleast for the younger ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba

Levina said:


> No bunking?
> Hehehe
> 
> That's good in a way atleast for the younger ones.


bunking is fun . . .nai . .seriously who attends SUPW or CCA classes 

i never Did

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Pumba said:


> seriously who attends SUPW or CCA classes


I did.
I did community service too(punishment ofcourse!).  


Pumba said:


> i never Did


I believe you lil bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @office0ffRG's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743405683421286401


----------



## ranjeet

Acceptable intolerance. 

*Clash over Sonia Gandhi’s objectionable WhatsApp picture; one killed, six injured*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...picture-photo-one-killed-six-injured-2856792/


----------



## Sky lord

Levina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743292340387733504
> @Pumba


I am with Pumba here, I don't like the idea of no more bunking. It is a human rights violation!

Anything on attendance of *teachers* in rural areas? That is a problem to be fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pumba

Sky lord said:


> I am with Pumba here, I don't like the idea of no more bunking. It is a human rights violation!
> 
> Anything on attendance of *teachers* in rural areas? That is a problem to be fixed.




bhai ke liye itna pyar dekh ke aankhein bhar aayi meri 


Levina said:


> I did.
> I did community service too(punishment ofcourse!).
> 
> I believe you lil bro.



u are a confused soul for a reason DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Pumba said:


> bhai ke liye itna pyar dekh ke aankhein bhar aayi meri


Drama queen. 


Pumba said:


> u are a confused soul for a reason DDG


DDG feels she's not confused.
End of the topic. 



Sky lord said:


> Anything on attendance of *teachers* in rural areas? That is a problem to be fixed


One thing that I don't understand is, how can ppl take leave from government jobs and work abroad??
I have seen many such ppl who return back to India to get pensions.
Why should they get pension when they have never worked for the govt of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Alka Lamba ‘admits’ Kejriwal asked Rai to step down, loses job as AAP spokesperson*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-lamba-aap-arvind-kejriwal-gopal-rai-2855364/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Levina said:


> One thing that I don't understand is, how can ppl take leave from government jobs and work abroad??
> I have seen many such ppl who return back to India to get pensions.
> Why should they get pension when they have never worked for the govt of India?



Is that true of all states?


----------



## Pumba

@Levina @Sky lord @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man 

WTH i got this link in my Inbox today and its working though the release date of this movie is 17th 

http://172.110.20.53/udta_punjab.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sky lord

Pumba said:


> @Levina @Sky lord @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man
> 
> WTH i got this link in my Inbox today and its working though the release date of this movie is 17th
> 
> http://172.110.20.53/udta_punjab.mp4


Pumba...working for me too!

Man you are well connected !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Pumba said:


> @Levina @Sky lord @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man
> 
> WTH i got this link in my Inbox today and its working though the release date of this movie is 17th
> 
> http://172.110.20.53/udta_punjab.mp4


Masha Shiva!

Must be that Doval guy. Or Modi. I tell you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pumba

Sky lord said:


> Pumba...working for me too!
> 
> Man you are well connected !





SarthakGanguly said:


> Masha Shiva!
> 
> Must be that Doval guy. Or Modi. I tell you.



Did you notice ' For Censor ' tag on the left corner 

bhai bade level se leak hui hai movie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Pumba said:


> Did you notice ' For Censor ' tag on the left corner
> 
> bhai bade level se leak hui hai movie


I have no idea what you are talking about. What is Udta Punjab? I deny any knowledge or lack of it in this case. Apparently it is a good joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

SarthakGanguly said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. What is Udta Punjab? I deny any knowledge or lack of it in this case. Apparently it is a good joke.


So you are the one who leaked this? 

Otherwise why act so cagey?


----------



## Pumba

Sky lord said:


> So you are the one who leaked this?
> 
> Otherwise why act so cagey?





SarthakGanguly said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. What is Udta Punjab? I deny any knowledge or lack of it in this case. Apparently it is a good joke.



tell me how authentic is this ?


nehru in RSS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Pumba said:


> tell me how authentic is this ?
> 
> 
> nehru in RSS


Nehru was a dedicated Sanghi.  oh wait.



Sky lord said:


> So you are the one who leaked this?
> 
> Otherwise why act so cagey?


I have no idea what you are talking about. I know nothing about some flying Punjab.


----------



## Sky lord

Pumba said:


> tell me hou authentic is this ?



Dude, I can't read Hindi, so if this is a joke, I don't get it ...but can't be Nehru because Nehru would only be 16 years old in 1905 and this guy is way older.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Pumba said:


> @Levina @Sky lord @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man
> 
> WTH i got this link in my Inbox today and its working though the release date of this movie is 17th
> 
> http://172.110.20.53/udta_punjab.mp4


Not working for me....
half the sites are banned here. I'm not surprised.
Was it Udta ahem???



Pumba said:


> Did you notice ' For Censor ' tag on the left corner
> 
> bhai bade level se leak hui hai movie


A malayalam movie was leaked from censor last year.
Apparently it happened when one of the guys working for censor board (editor or something) decided to gift his fiancee an unedited version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/w...ouldve-won-multiple-oscar-awards-2837416.html

@Parul You will enjoy this article. It's about your favorite politician Kejriwal!


----------



## Pumba

Sky lord said:


> Dude, I can't read Hindi, so if this is a joke, I don't get it ...but can't be Nehru because Nehru would only be 16 years old in 1905 and this guy is way older.



Shodhan means cleansing or rectifying .

thats confusing for me as well .


Levina said:


> Not working for me....
> half the sites are banned here. I'm not surprised.
> Was it Udta ahem???
> 
> 
> A malayalam movie was leaked from censor last year.
> Apparently one of the guys working for censor board (editor or something) decided to gift his fiancee an unedited version.



ji 

Udhtaa mangalyaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Levina said:


> Apparently one of the guys working for censor board (editor or something) decided to gift his fiancee an unedited version.



HAHA...so flowers and chocolates are no longer enough for the modern woman?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Sky lord said:


> Dude, I can't read Hindi, so if this is a joke, I don't get it ...but can't be Nehru because Nehru would only be 16 years old in 1905 and this guy is way older.


There was no RSS in 1905.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Sky lord said:


> HAHA...so flowers and chocolates are no longer enough for the modern woman?


Phaleez...why blame women?
It was a man who gifted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Echo_419 said:


> You are mistaken dude, RSS & BJP are totally opposite & hate for the BJP mustn't translate into hate for RSS.
> RSS has done a lot for the Sikh community in India, for example:- http://www.firstpost.com/india/ghar...istians-sikhism-raises-akali-ire-2001091.html
> I understand that you think that AAP will fix Punjab's drug problem, but as the denizen of Delhi(AAP territory) I can assure you Drug menace will only worsen under AAP. Par koi nahi ek baar AAP koh bhi aazma ke dekh loh



you think Kejriwal will win Delhi again in future?


----------



## Sky lord

Levina said:


> Phaleez...why blame women?
> It was a man who gifted it.


There you go !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

skyisthelimit said:


> you think Kejriwal will win Delhi again in future?



Mushkill hai bhai, anti-incumbency is building up fast


----------



## Levina

Is this true???


----------



## Sky lord

Levina said:


> Is this true???
> 
> View attachment 310922


This is not true.

BD had announced way back, several months ago that she was trying to set up her own media company. 

Wether she was encouraged to do so...I don't know!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Sky lord said:


> This is not true.
> 
> BD had announced way back, several months ago that she was trying to set up her own media company.
> 
> Wether she was encouraged to do so...I don't know!


She hasnt announced anything on Twitter yet.
I will wait for her confirmation.
I'm kinda sure NDTV wont sack her now, if they had to then it would have been done long back when her voice recording were leaked #RadiaTapes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

@Levina Ma'am please would you mind editing out my response from your "quotes" ? I don't like too much personal info on a public forum like this. Thanks so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Echo_419 said:


> Mushkill hai bhai, anti-incumbency is building up fast



good for Delhiwalahs. perhaps he realized n dats y he wanna run away to Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Sky lord said:


> @Levina Ma'am please would you mind editing out my response from your "quotes" ? I don't like too much personal info on a public forum like this. Thanks so much.


M'am did it long back.
Your net is slowwww.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Pumba said:


> tell me how authentic is this ?
> 
> 
> nehru in RSS



Thats Seva Dal uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Echo_419 said:


> Mushkill hai bhai, anti-incumbency is building up fast



He'll be running for PM post in 2019. Further, susuodia will be the next CM of Delhi. AAP will get next turn in Delhi - Thanks to free Beejli-Pani, Unpadh People & Secular Community. Bookmark this post for future reference. 



skyisthelimit said:


> you think Kejriwal will win Delhi again in future?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

Marxist said:


> Thats Seva Dal uniform



Cross post question : Did RSS participated in 1963 Republic Day Parade because Nehru invited them ?


----------



## fsayed

http://www.khabarbar.com/politics/i...s-on-twitter-govt-left-red-faced-after-sting/

Khabar Bar June 16, 2016 News, Politics
#IshratStingsModi Trends On Twitter, Govt Left Red Faced After Expose

Take a look at @rajeshsinha2009's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743519131815673856
Take a look at @jonnyzhamat's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743525559771140096
Take a look at @thewire_in's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743488430823247872


----------



## IndoCarib

fsayed said:


> http://www.khabarbar.com/politics/i...s-on-twitter-govt-left-red-faced-after-sting/
> 
> Khabar Bar June 16, 2016 News, Politics
> #IshratStingsModi Trends On Twitter, Govt Left Red Faced After Expose
> 
> Take a look at @rajeshsinha2009's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743519131815673856
> Take a look at @jonnyzhamat's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743525559771140096
> Take a look at @thewire_in's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743488430823247872








It is very intriguing that Chidambaram says that the panel probe report vindicates his position on second affidavit . Does it mean that he was aware of the missing papers in the file even at that time or were the removed papers pertain to the intelligence inputs obtained based on which the first affidavit was filed earlier ? Clearly, Chidambaram is hiding something. Congress and Sonia fans clutching at straws. Wont take Chidu and the cong fan boys too far. They will drown in the shit they themselves made

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Sky lord said:


> This is not true.
> 
> BD had announced way back, several months ago that she was trying to set up her own media company.
> 
> Wether she was encouraged to do so...I don't know!




Finally she announced it




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743690093760647168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Local_Legend said:


> Cross post question : Did RSS participated in 1963 Republic Day Parade because Nehru invited them ?


He was forced to in a way.

1962 was a Nehruvian disaster. RSS helped the armed forces in the NEFA area extensively. They also fought in Srinagar in 1947 and rounded up Dogra officers who were willing to just leave the place with their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 310962
> 
> 
> It is very intriguing that Chidambaram says that the panel probe report vindicates his position on second affidavit . Does it mean that he was aware of the missing papers in the file even at that time or were the removed papers pertain to the intelligence inputs obtained based on which the first affidavit was filed earlier ? Clearly, Chidambaram is hiding something. Congress and Sonia fans clutching at straws. Wont take Chidu and the cong fan boys too far. They will drown in the shit they themselves made





SarthakGanguly said:


> He was forced to in a way.
> 
> 1962 was a Nehruvian disaster. RSS helped the armed forces in the NEFA area extensively. They also fought in Srinagar in 1947 and rounded up Dogra officers who were willing to just leave the place with their lives.


Take a look at @geetv79's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743651690365214720


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Shiela Dikshit for UP CM???

Sometimes I feel I can run congress better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

arp2041 said:


> Shiela Dikshit for UP CM???
> 
> Sometimes I feel I can run congress better



Prashanth Kishor 's idea of Brahmin CM candidate


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Grevion

arp2041 said:


> Shiela Dikshit for UP CM???
> 
> Sometimes I feel I can run congress better


She is not that bad a choice. Though it would have been interesting if Priyanka Vadra would instead be the CM candidate for UP elections.



Abingdonboy said:


>


Nice graphics with a political twist to it.


----------



## jaunty

Levina said:


> Have you ever studied in Kendriya vidyalaya??
> I have.
> Being an army brat I have studied in all sorts of schools(big,small,good and bad).
> So I know how these decisions would effect the functioning of KVs around India.



Dear Levina (obvious pun intended to point out Smriti Irani's utter stupidity)

Not sure how your KV education makes any difference. Although I did go to private schools, I have definitely studied at govt institutes for what it's worth. That's not the point here. The point here is whether we value education or not. Smriti Irani is an insult to the collective intelligence of the country. If she was a Congress appointee the same people who are defending her would have thrashed her and they would be right. She is to HRD ministry as Rahul baba is to Congress presidency, both highly unqualified for the job. Have you noticed her statements over the past 2 years? The only thing she is good at is drama, which is her primary trade anyway. Just as we speak, Chetan Chauhan, an ex cricketer has been appointed as NIFT chairman. What's next? Anupam Kher to head IISc? It has been made abundantly clear that you don't have to have any education/experience in relevant fields to hold important positions, you just need political backing. Get out of your party affiliation and think for a moment, what's her credentials to be one of India's most important ministers? Can you list them? Or does that not matter anymore? Would you react the same way if Tushar Kapoor was made defense minister, because it is as crazy as that? And when someone asked Mrs Irani about decreased spending in education (last year) her answer was that good research can be done with less money. I mean how stupid can one get, that's how clueless she is. I am not even going into her obvious political involvement in student politics across the country. Anyone not wearing tinted BJP goggles can see that her appointment is one of the worst decisions Modi has taken, perhaps next only to his visit to Pakistan.

Giving a breakdown of his work schedule, Chauhan said: “I will spend 60 per cent of the time in DDCA, 30 per cent at NIFT and 30 per cent in my business.” 

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/chetan-chauhan-is-nift-chief-2859981/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arbit

jaunty said:


> Dear Levina (obvious pun intended to point out Smriti Irani's utter stupidity)
> 
> Not sure how your KV education makes any difference. Although I did go to private schools, I have definitely studied at govt institutes for what it's worth. That's not the point here. The point here is whether we value education or not. Smriti Irani is an insult to the collective intelligence of the country. If she was a Congress appointee the same people who are defending her would have thrashed her and they would be right. She is to HRD ministry as Rahul baba is to Congress presidency, both highly unqualified for the job. Have you noticed her statements over the past 2 years? The only thing she is good at is drama, which is her primary trade anyway. Just as we speak, Chetan Chauhan, an ex cricketer has been appointed as NIFT chairman. What's next? Anupam Kher to head IISc? It has been made abundantly clear that you don't have to have any education/experience in relevant fields to hold important positions, you just need political backing. Get out of your party affiliation and think for a moment, what's her credentials to be one of India's most important ministers? Can you list them? Or does that not matter anymore? Would you react the same way if Tushar Kapoor was made defense minister, because it is as crazy as that? And when someone asked Mrs Irani about decreased spending in education (last year) her answer was that good research can be done with less money. I mean how stupid can one get, that's how clueless she is. I am not even going into her obvious political involvement in student politics across the country. Anyone not wearing tinted BJP goggles can see that her appointment is one of the worst decisions Modi has taken, perhaps next only to his visit to Pakistan.
> 
> Giving a breakdown of his work schedule, Chauhan said: “I will spend 60 per cent of the time in DDCA, 30 per cent at NIFT and 30 per cent in my business.”
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/chetan-chauhan-is-nift-chief-2859981/



Go through the education credentials of Kapil Sibal and M. M. Joshi and decide for yourself what value they brought to the HRD ministry. Joshi was disastrous and Sibal was full time busy trying to subvert the education system and promoting the "Legend" of Nehru-Gandhi dynasty.

I understand your point here, however the value of a person can not be solely determined by the no. of degrees or kind of degrees he holds. Personal integrity, personal interests, and capacity to look at a bigger picture matter as much as a degree acquired in a classroom.

As an example, consider a CEO of a diversified conglomerate, say GE, GE deals in areas as diverse as consumer finance to aircraft engines. Does the person managing the company needs to be a CA as well as a Aeronautical engineer?
You bring capability to the table, not necessarily degrees. 

As far as Smriti Irani is concerned, this ministry has been a steep learning curve for her but comparing her to Rahul Gandhi who probably can't even win a 10th standard debate competition simply reeks of bias.

Also HRD is a tough ministry to hold. Those guys here who can't take criticism in an online forum and either start calling names or rolling on the floor laughing senselessly wouldn't last a week in face of all those attacks. And these are the very ones who accuse her of lacking the mettle to head this ministry. Funny.

BTW i agree with you on Chetan Chauhan point. A better decision could have been made. Someone incompetent is at the helm of affairs.Needs to be sorted out.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

arbit said:


> Go through the education credentials of Kapil Sibal and M. M. Joshi and decide for yourself what value they brought to the HRD ministry. Joshi was disastrous and Sibal was full time busy trying to subvert the education system and promoting the "Legend" of Nehru-Gandhi dynasty.
> 
> I understand your point here, however the value of a person can not be solely determined by the no. of degrees or kind of degrees he holds. Personal integrity, personal interests, and capacity to look at a bigger picture matter as much as a degree acquired in a classroom.
> 
> As an example, consider a CEO of a diversified conglomerate, say GE, GE deals in areas as diverse as consumer finance to aircraft engines. Does the person managing the company needs to be a CA as well as a Aeronautical engineer?
> You bring capability to the table, not necessarily degrees.
> 
> As far as Smriti Irani is concerned, this ministry has been a steep learning curve for her but comparing her to Rahul Gandhi who probably can't even win a 10th standard debate competition simply reeks of bias.
> 
> Also HRD is a tough ministry to hold. Those guys here who can't take criticism in an online forum and either start calling names or rolling on the floor laughing senselessly wouldn't last a week in face of all those attacks. And these are the very ones who accuse her of lacking the mettle to head this ministry. Funny.
> 
> BTW i agree with you on Chetan Chauhan point. A better decision could have been made. Someone incompetent is at the helm of affairs.Needs to be sorted out.




Leave him alone . . .he was nowhere to be seen when* '9th fail' Tejasvi ydav* was made deputy CM of Bihar or "*Angutha Chhap" Golma Devi* was made a minister in Ashok Gehlot's Rajasthan. also we can see what good an IITan is Doing to the Delhi as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

State government says Punjab is more developed than USA & Canada & they are very much right. In our state even labourers are post graduates. 
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...o-manual-labour-to-make-ends-meet/253454.html

@ranjeet @Echo_419 @Prometheus @fsayed @The_Showstopper @litefire @Guynextdoor2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grevion

jaunty said:


> Dear Levina (obvious pun intended to point out Smriti Irani's utter stupidity)
> 
> Not sure how your KV education makes any difference. Although I did go to private schools, I have definitely studied at govt institutes for what it's worth. That's not the point here. The point here is whether we value education or not. Smriti Irani is an insult to the collective intelligence of the country. If she was a Congress appointee the same people who are defending her would have thrashed her and they would be right. She is to HRD ministry as Rahul baba is to Congress presidency, both highly unqualified for the job. Have you noticed her statements over the past 2 years? The only thing she is good at is drama, which is her primary trade anyway. Just as we speak, Chetan Chauhan, an ex cricketer has been appointed as NIFT chairman. What's next? Anupam Kher to head IISc? It has been made abundantly clear that you don't have to have any education/experience in relevant fields to hold important positions, you just need political backing. Get out of your party affiliation and think for a moment, what's her credentials to be one of India's most important ministers? Can you list them? Or does that not matter anymore? Would you react the same way if Tushar Kapoor was made defense minister, because it is as crazy as that? And when someone asked Mrs Irani about decreased spending in education (last year) her answer was that good research can be done with less money. I mean how stupid can one get, that's how clueless she is. I am not even going into her obvious political involvement in student politics across the country. Anyone not wearing tinted BJP goggles can see that her appointment is one of the worst decisions Modi has taken, perhaps next only to his visit to Pakistan.
> 
> Giving a breakdown of his work schedule, Chauhan said: “I will spend 60 per cent of the time in DDCA, 30 per cent at NIFT and 30 per cent in my business.”
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/chetan-chauhan-is-nift-chief-2859981/


Chetan Chauhan as the Chairman of NIFT.
You are right their are much more qualified peoples in BJP to hold the HRD ministry then her. She should have been appointed as the Chairman of the FTII instead. Would have saved much trouble.



Juggernautjatt said:


> State government say Punjab is more developed than USA & Canada & they are very much right. In our state even labourers are post graduates.
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...o-manual-labour-to-make-ends-meet/253454.html
> 
> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Prometheus @fsayed @The_Showstopper @litefire @Guynextdoor2


The Badal govt. in Punjab has been a failure in many front. Unemployment and durg trafficking are only a few of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Juggernautjatt said:


> State government says Punjab is more developed than USA & Canada & they are very much right. In our state even labourers are post graduates.
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...o-manual-labour-to-make-ends-meet/253454.html
> 
> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Prometheus @fsayed @The_Showstopper @litefire @Guynextdoor2


Take a look at @geetv79's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744119489348898817
Take a look at @GauravPandhi's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744116628334383104
@ranjeet @Echo_419 @Prometheus @fsayed @The_Showstopper @litefire @Guynextdoor2

Take a look at @WithCongAssamNE's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744091058934525952
Take a look at @Ankushchoubey_'s Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744139426507464704


litefire said:


> Chetan Chauhan as the Chairman of NIFT.
> You are right their are much qualified peoples in BJP to hold the HRD ministry then her. She should have been appointed as the Chairman of the FTII instead. Would have saved much trouble.
> 
> 
> The Badal govt. in Punjab has been a failure in many front. Unemployment and durg trafficking are only a few of them.


Take a look at @navinkhaitan's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744142478853320704
Take a look at @abhisar_sharma's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744135147474272258

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @wilson_vanaja's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744117103981174784
Take a look at @msgpahujaa's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744112354133041153
Take a look at @DrAMSinghvi's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744071187710500869


----------



## indiatester

Punjab is one state where I do wish Congress wins.
SAD has been bad and AAP will be a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@Nair saab @Roybot @Rain Man @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Grevion

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @geetv79's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744119489348898817
> Take a look at @GauravPandhi's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744116628334383104
> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Prometheus @fsayed @The_Showstopper @litefire @Guynextdoor2
> 
> Take a look at @WithCongAssamNE's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744091058934525952
> Take a look at @Ankushchoubey_'s Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744139426507464704
> 
> Take a look at @navinkhaitan's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744142478853320704
> Take a look at @abhisar_sharma's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744135147474272258


Which side are you supporting in Punjab mate?


----------



## fsayed

litefire said:


> Which side are you supporting in Punjab mate?


Punjab da captain off course


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743854970441764864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743856604349632512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743855212515983360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743860839308992514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743854754904739845

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

SAD is on its way out, for sure.
Expect a hung assembly in Punjab and Anti National Congress and AAP will form a coalition govt.
BJP sacrificed Siddhu's raise for its coalition partner and should suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul




----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

IndoCarib said:


> *JNU Student Union Leader Kanhaiya Kumar Detained In Delhi*
> 
> 
> "The condition of education in Bihar is continuously deteriorating. The government is not taking the demands of students regarding quality education seriously. And those who are fighting for this significant and relevant cause are facing violence and imprisonment," Mr Kumar said.
> 
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/jnu-...r-detained-in-delhi-1417654?pfrom=home-cities
> 
> Why protest in Delhi? Why not go to Patna !? Methinks he didnt want to embarrass Nitish & Lalu



There was another AISF leader his name was Chandrashekhar- He was killed on a Chowraha in Siwan on Shahabuddin's orders-

These commies are troublemakers- people use them to get power by creating anarchy- once they get power these commies are dealt with iron hands and are 1st to be shot/executed or are simply forced to leave the country- Take example of Yogendra Yadav and Prashant Bhushan- Keriwal used them to get power and threw them as soon as he got there- had It been possible he would''ve hanged them on a lamp post in Delhi- But he cannot do that not yet- same thing applies with Communists CPM and even CPI- The way CPM dealt with communist labor movements like Naxalbari uprising or Nandigram is most ruthless-

No Govt- will tolerate such people- 

Other than that- He himself praised Laloo and Nitish last time he was in Bihar- It is not that he didn't know how things have been happening in Bihar with Bihar board- It could also be possible that he too used loopholes, bribes etc to get good marks in his boards and hence got Patna University and JNU seat-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

arbit said:


> Go through the education credentials of Kapil Sibal and M. M. Joshi and decide for yourself what value they brought to the HRD ministry. Joshi was disastrous and Sibal was full time busy trying to subvert the education system and promoting the "Legend" of Nehru-Gandhi dynasty.



How exactly does that justify the appointment of a TV actress without an iota of experience in the education sector (or any sector for that matter) as HRD minister?



arbit said:


> I understand your point here, however the value of a person can not be solely determined by the no. of degrees or kind of degrees he holds. Personal integrity, personal interests, and capacity to look at a bigger picture matter as much as a degree acquired in a classroom.
> 
> As an example, consider a CEO of a diversified conglomerate, say GE, GE deals in areas as diverse as consumer finance to aircraft engines. Does the person managing the company needs to be a CA as well as a Aeronautical engineer?
> You bring capability to the table, not necessarily degrees.
> 
> As far as Smriti Irani is concerned, this ministry has been a steep learning curve for her but comparing her to Rahul Gandhi who probably can't even win a 10th standard debate competition simply reeks of bias.
> 
> Also HRD is a tough ministry to hold. Those guys here who can't take criticism in an online forum and either start calling names or rolling on the floor laughing senselessly wouldn't last a week in face of all those attacks. And these are the very ones who accuse her of lacking the mettle to head this ministry. Funny.
> 
> BTW i agree with you on Chetan Chauhan point. A better decision could have been made. Someone incompetent is at the helm of affairs.Needs to be sorted out.



I have discussed this at length in the past, don't want to repeat it again. I was not particularly looking for degrees from fancy universities. But a person must have the basic minimum requirement of either education or experience (or both) to handle such an important ministry. Smriti Irani scores zero on both front. Either she was born with god given super human skills or it was a terrible decision from Modi.


----------



## arbit

jaunty said:


> How exactly does that justify the appointment of a TV actress without an iota of experience in the education sector (or any sector for that matter) as HRD minister?



What does being a TV actress has to do with anything. Its like saying what can a guy do he was just a tea seller. Its a weak argument. 
As for experience in associated fields ask Cyrus Mistry to resign, see if that argument of yours holds water. He take decisions related to Steel business, Automobile business, Salts, Real estate etc. etc. without an iota of experience in any of those sectors. 
Filter our your contempt for her and give her some time. She is no more a TV actress




> I have discussed this at length in the past, don't want to repeat it again. I was not particularly looking for degrees from fancy universities. But a person must have the basic minimum requirement of either education or experience (or both) to handle such an important ministry. Smriti Irani scores zero on both front. Either she was born with god given super human skills or it was a terrible decision from Modi.



Kapil Sibal with this experience and education taking instructions from Rahul and Sonia OR Smriti Irani ?


----------



## Levina

jaunty said:


> Not sure how your KV education makes any difference.


Did you miss the tweets that I had posted?





> Get out of your party affiliation and think for a moment, what's her credentials to be one of India's most important ministers? Can you list them?


One, I'm a political mugwump. I'm not affiliated to any party. 
Two, the only person with right credentials for his post was Dr.APJ Abdul Kalam. We had MMS and Chidambaram chairing crucial positions but did they come up to the mark? 
Three, technical work is handled by the bureaucrats, who also assist the politicians. Ergo it's possible for a politician sans any defence background to become defence minister eg. AK Antony. 
I don't quote Omar Abdullah often, but this time he hit the nail on head. 






Four, Ms Irani is close to Modi. So, my assumption is, she was given HRD to implement his agenda in education sector. 



> And when someone asked Mrs Irani about decreased spending in education (last year) her answer was that good research can be done with less money. I mean how stupid can one get, that's how clueless she is.


Lolz
I'm not surprised this comes from someone who lives in AMERICA. 
Smriti Irani had suggested better "utilisation of resources". ISRO and its projects are proof to what she said. 




> I am not even going into her obvious political involvement in student politics across the country. Anyone not wearing tinted BJP goggles can see that her appointment is one of the worst decisions Modi has taken, perhaps next only to his visit to Pakistan.


Students are being used as shields by every party. Why just blame Smriti Irani???



> Giving a breakdown of his work schedule, Chauhan said: “I will spend 60 per cent of the time in DDCA, 30 per cent at NIFT and 30 per cent in my business.”


Chauhan was not our subject of discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742239173927567360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744476650285371392
HAHAHA =D =D

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaunty

arbit said:


> What does being a TV actress has to do with anything. Its like saying what can a guy do he was just a tea seller. Its a weak argument.



Except that the said tea seller spent decades in public life learning his craft before becoming CM/PM unlike the TV actress but let's ignore that. Anyway let's move on.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Bovine smugglers mow down dalit man to steal his cattle*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-to-steal-his-cattle/articleshow/52821092.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@Prometheus No wonder Amritsarians are still ruthless on Arun Jaitley. Instead of people empty chairs greeted him during his function on June 19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @GnomeBaba's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744558152440418304


----------



## noksss

Swamy Vs ChuthiyaWal would be a Good fight to watch 
http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/subr...jriwals-home-1421071?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

noksss said:


> Swamy Vs ChuthiyaWal would be a Good fight to watch
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/subr...jriwals-home-1421071?pfrom=home-lateststories


Did they make sure that Kejriwal himself is not at a dharna?


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> Swamy Vs ChuthiyaWal would be a Good fight to watch
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/subr...jriwals-home-1421071?pfrom=home-lateststories


All Swamy has to do is show his degree.. Chutyawal will run away!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

indiatester said:


> Did they make sure that Kejriwal himself is not at a dharna?


He is busy accusing the Modi police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

noksss said:


> He is busy accusing the Modi police


@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s

@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @ranjeet

@GURU DUTT 

Take a look at @Shivam_INC's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744858849220374528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

fsayed said:


> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @ranjeet
> 
> @GURU DUTT
> 
> Take a look at @Shivam_INC's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744858849220374528


Onions lost them a govt before , wonder what daal will do ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

fsayed said:


> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @ranjeet
> 
> @GURU DUTT
> 
> Take a look at @Shivam_INC's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744858849220374528



why congressis are carrying BJP flags??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

jbgt90 said:


> Onions lost them a govt before , wonder what daal will do ?


I wonder why they are not paying attention to these things. They should know that it cost them the election last time.
Not just that... this impacts my monthly budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Rain Man said:


> why congressis are carrying BJP flags??


Bhai that's means u r getting tomatoes and pulses at discounted rate for just being bjp supporter even for wrong reasons


----------



## Mujraparty

hehehe ...





@fsayed Take a look at this youtube video ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

fsayed said:


> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @ranjeet
> 
> @GURU DUTT
> 
> Take a look at @Shivam_INC's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744858849220374528




piss poor job at photo shop. 

here is the original pic, I might suggest you double check before falling for the propaganda. 







that smart@ss forgot to photo shop whatever was written in telugu.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## dray

fsayed said:


> Bhai that's means u r getting tomatoes and pulses at discounted rate for just being bjp supporter even for wrong reasons



I can live without tomatoes, and prices of pulses aren't that high at least here in Kolkata, these are seasonal products, and prices for one or two items keep going up and down, it will come down..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> piss poor job at photo shop.
> 
> here is the original pic, I might suggest you double check before falling for the propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that smart@ss forgot to photo shop whatever was written in telugu.


Bhai tujhe telugu bhi aati hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Kerala govt under fire after Dalit woman held for questioning CPM leaders’ ‘caste jibes’ tries to end life*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...asteist-jibes-kerala-govt-under-fire-2863580/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

ranjeet said:


> piss poor job at photo shop.
> 
> here is the original pic, I might suggest you double check before falling for the propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that smart@ss forgot to photo shop whatever was written in telugu.



@fsayed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

noksss said:


> @fsayed


Denial of situation is dangerous


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744050772892131329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744046954024407041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744173443537473537
It's unclear how the matter was finally resolved but a day later Rukmini shared the news of her father's release.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744494151656439808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744493939349127168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744493997566083072

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744500614860668928

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

What happened to freedom of expression and right to dissent in CPM today when they expelled Jagmati?
For all their attacks on Modi that he has a dictatorial style of working, this seems nuts.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...tie-up-with-Congress/articleshow/52838286.cms
The rule seems to be,
We (CPM) need discipline because we want to rule as we wish.
You (BJP) need internal freedom, because we want to control the government even though you won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

CorporateAffairs said:


> SAD is on its way out, for sure.
> Expect a hung assembly in Punjab and Anti National Congress and AAP will form a coalition govt.
> BJP sacrificed Siddhu's raise for its coalition partner and should suffer.



My gut feeling says, AAP will form govt with CONgress.


----------



## dray

Watch this!! Especially from 2:30 till the end !! This is blatantly shocking!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

Rail Unions demand scrapping of Rs 40000 Crore Loco contracts with GE & Alstom

http://www.railnews.co.in/rail-unio...rs-40000-crore-loco-contracts-with-ge-alstom/

ye log sudhrenge nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

skyisthelimit said:


> My gut feeling says, AAP will form govt with CONgress.



I want SAD out.
One year back I would have supported AAP for Punjab but Kejriwal is a useless fellow.

It might be hung but I think Kejriwal lost an opportunity in Punjab by playing 10 fools in Delhi.


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> State government says Punjab is more developed than USA & Canada & they are very much right. In our state even labourers are post graduates.
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...o-manual-labour-to-make-ends-meet/253454.html
> 
> @ranjeet @Echo_419 @Prometheus @fsayed @The_Showstopper @litefire @Guynextdoor2




Hadd hai BC



jaunty said:


> Dear Levina (obvious pun intended to point out Smriti Irani's utter stupidity)
> 
> Not sure how your KV education makes any difference. Although I did go to private schools, I have definitely studied at govt institutes for what it's worth. That's not the point here. The point here is whether we value education or not. Smriti Irani is an insult to the collective intelligence of the country. If she was a Congress appointee the same people who are defending her would have thrashed her and they would be right. She is to HRD ministry as Rahul baba is to Congress presidency, both highly unqualified for the job. Have you noticed her statements over the past 2 years? The only thing she is good at is drama, which is her primary trade anyway. Just as we speak, Chetan Chauhan, an ex cricketer has been appointed as NIFT chairman. What's next? Anupam Kher to head IISc? It has been made abundantly clear that you don't have to have any education/experience in relevant fields to hold important positions, you just need political backing. Get out of your party affiliation and think for a moment, what's her credentials to be one of India's most important ministers? Can you list them? Or does that not matter anymore? Would you react the same way if Tushar Kapoor was made defense minister, because it is as crazy as that? And when someone asked Mrs Irani about decreased spending in education (last year) her answer was that good research can be done with less money. I mean how stupid can one get, that's how clueless she is. I am not even going into her obvious political involvement in student politics across the country. Anyone not wearing tinted BJP goggles can see that her appointment is one of the worst decisions Modi has taken, perhaps next only to his visit to Pakistan.
> 
> Giving a breakdown of his work schedule, Chauhan said: “I will spend 60 per cent of the time in DDCA, 30 per cent at NIFT and 30 per cent in my business.”
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/chetan-chauhan-is-nift-chief-2859981/



I agree, though I am a strong believer in the principle that 'grades don't determine your performance'. Irani has disappointed me, no major reforms have been implemented in HRD ministry & the damn RTE act is still there



itachii said:


> Rail Unions demand scrapping of Rs 40000 Crore Loco contracts with GE & Alstom
> 
> http://www.railnews.co.in/rail-unio...rs-40000-crore-loco-contracts-with-ge-alstom/
> 
> ye log sudhrenge nahi



BC sale haram khor


----------



## magudi

http://firstpost.com/politics/the-n...m-rajan-did-not-get-2014-and-282-2846970.html


Guys don't miss this one from sanjaya baru, epic read ! I was kinda neutral on Rajan's exit but this article won me over to government side

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> http://firstpost.com/politics/the-n...m-rajan-did-not-get-2014-and-282-2846970.html
> 
> 
> Guys don't miss this one from sanjaya baru, epic read ! I was kinda neutral on Rajan's exit but this article won me over to government side



Finally someone printed that view.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

*Is AAP Courting the Media by Appointing Journalists to Governing Bodies of Colleges at Delhi University?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Levina said:


> *Is AAP Courting the Media by Appointing Journalists to Governing Bodies of Colleges at Delhi University?*



AAP has been very busy trying to buy media and media persons, right from their outrageous spending on delhi people's money on ads in Channels that are subservient to them.
In this case, their appeasement has gone a step ahead.

I am pretty sure what they are doing is kind of illegal. some one with more legal knowledge than me can come in and comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

DesiGuy1403 said:


> AAP has been very busy trying to buy media and media persons, right from their outrageous spending on delhi people's money on ads in Channels that are subservient to them.
> In this case, their appeasement has gone a step ahead.
> 
> I am pretty sure what they are doing is kind of illegal. some one with more legal knowledge than me can come in and comment.


One of my friend recently exposed their 21 MLAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Levina said:


> One of my friend recently exposed their 21 MLAs.



The lawyer is your friend?!!

Well, I think he deserved a Biryani, Hyderabadi Kind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

This may well be the biggest national political news since Narendra Modi was made the BJP's prime ministerial candidate in September 2013. *Jaitley is perhaps eminently qualified to pull off a Pranab Mukherjee, considering the fact that he is the only minister in the Union Cabinet whom Modi regularly consults on political and administrative issues. *Unarguably, Jaitley is as close to Modi as Mukherjee was to Congress President Sonia Gandhi, and the prime minister would have to accommodate his personal choice just as Sonia Gandhi had done in Mukherjee's case

The Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh has been pressing Modi to allocate the crucial finance portfolio to someone else as the economy under Jaitley hasn't exactly fired on all cylinders.

*But Modi has stood his ground and fobbed off all attempts to replace Jaitley.*

*Now a word about the other strategic considerations that Modi may have if Jaitley becomes the BJP's Presidential candidate. By doing so, Modi will get a chance of having another go at kickstarting the economy with a new finance minister at the helm, thus showing the world how serious he is in his efforts at economic and political reforms in tune with the international community's aspirations.*

http://www.rediff.com/news/report/bjp-eyeing-jaitley-for-presidents-post/20160621.htm

Damn this would be a masterstroke by Modi if this become true and how many of you guys wants to see Jaitely as President

@JanjaWeed @Levina @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @magudi @Rain Man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Jaitley may be a bit young to be a president.
He still has much to offer to BJP and his being president, essentially means retirement from politics after his stint!!

I am conflicted. Jaitley moving away from Finance is a good thing but not having him in thick of governance is not good either. He is well connected and very erudite, one of the few in Modi's cabinet who can explain complex things very well, either to media or in debates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Jaitley may be a bit young to be a president.
> He still has much to offer to BJP and his being president, essentially means retirement from politics after his stint!!
> 
> I am conflicted. Jaitley moving away from Finance is a good thing but not having him in thick of governance is not good either. He is well connected and very erudite, one of the few in Modi's cabinet who can explain complex things very well, either to media or in debates.



Jaitely couldn't use his influence in the Luytens Gang to stop the onslaught the media has done to the government nor he did something Great for the Economy even though he is doing a good job . So bringing someone who is innovative and out-of-the-box thinker to the finance ministry is the need of the hour So giving the president post to Jaitely is the right approach without upsetting him . Actually we need someone who can act like both a CEO & Politician in the Finance Ministry just like how suresh prabhu is doing in the Rail Ministry not sure who is the replacement guy Modi has planned

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745452265436123144


Levina said:


> *Is AAP Courting the Media by Appointing Journalists to Governing Bodies of Colleges at Delhi University?*



Here is the list of journalists

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745452265436123144



What a fall from grace for "honesty" party!!
Sab Mile hue hai jee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

*After Tanker Scam, Number Plate Racket Haunts AAP*

After the tanker scam grabbed headlines in the capital, another fraudulent scheme has come to the fore on Tuesday.

The inquiry committee report set up by the Delhi government dated January 31, 2014, raised serious questions about the contract awarded to Romserta Technologies Limited for the High Security Registration Plates (HSRP).

Romserta Technologies Limited was awarded the High Security Registration Plates (HSRP) contracts in March 2012 by the then Sheila Dikshit government.

The company, however, was red-flagged by the Kejriwal government in 2014 following which the Sikkim government had rejected its bid for the company.

According to a report, a copy of which is in possession with CNN-News18, mentions that the company has been involved in the supply of substandard and uncertified plates.


The report also mentioned that the supply of plates was done from unapproved sources, plates were being fixed at undesignated centres.

Despite repeated violations, the company is still implementing the project.

Lashing out at the Delhi CM, BJP said the Kejriwal-led government is not serious about fighting corruption.

http://www.news18.com/news/india/after-tankers-scam-number-plate-racket-haunts-aap-1259848.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

While I was in Delhi in 2015, a week before Kejriwal’s party won the Delhi Elections with a thumping majority, I came across an auto driver, proudly wearing the AAP Cap (or as I like to refer to it, the refuge of the retard). Curious, I questioned his inclination, and this is what I got for an answer.

_“Sir, my heart says that he has the capability, and he is the one that always challenges Modi’._

Since we are trying to decipher the psychology behind the theatrics of Mr. Kejriwal, it is of utmost importance that we focus on two very specific words in the above answer, which are ‘heart’ and ‘Modi’.

*The mere fact that Mr. Kejriwal was elected signifies the emotional tendency of Indians while electing their representatives. We saw that in Bihar recently, where the caste-card was played along with a coalition without any conscience. So what if the politician was indulged in cheap theatrics or rampant corruption in the past, for the Indian population, the vote is where the heart is, and this is exactly what drives Mr. Kejriwal to an insane limit when it is about mocking/questioning/abusing the Prime Minister.*

CM Narendra Modi rose to prominence after a successful show in Gujarat. Without getting into static numbers, let’s simply recall the phenomenal efforts put in by him to help the state after a devastating Earthquake, prolonged droughts, and all this while tackling an army of corrupt NGOs and famous media personalities. The rise of Narendra Modi wasn’t the rise of a CM alone, but of countless Indians who still believed in the Constitution, but were sick of the Congress, who still believed in the vibrant social structure of our democracy, but were plagued by the communal faults created by the Indian National Congress. *However, Kejriwal relishes both, a sickening Congress and the communal divide, without any love for the constitution.*

Unlike the Prime Minister, the rise of Kejriwal was on an emotion that was temporary. While the former focused on taking the country forward, the latter’s primary priority was himself. A couple of years have passed since the elections, and today, we witness theatrics of a very different kind. *With time, Kejriwal has evolved in his theatrics. Is he really obsessed with Modi? Does he work on the orders of Congress? What makes Kejriwal chant Modi day and night?*


some tweets from Kejriwal:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741843885962498048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742752104780070912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744093376992149504

*From movies to cartoons, Kejriwal blames it all on Modi (and these are tweets from the past fortnight alone), and he doesn’t stop there. Any tweet, any link, anything that questions the Modi Government is immediately endorsed by Kejriwal. For the ones who are curious, visit the Twitter timeline of Kejriwal and you shall learn that the frequency of endorsements and mentions outshines that of original tweets by a huge margin*.

So, why does he do that?

*Kejriwal doesn’t have the intellect or intelligence that is essential to run a State or an Election. If you left him alone in a room with the documentation of a scheme that was to be implemented, chances are that he would be found protesting the documentation itself for not criticizing Modi.*

Today, he doesn’t only rule the news cycles (thanks to his ‘krantikari’ connections), but also succeeds in creating a diversion that lowers the discourse of our own daily discussions. *When we should be discussing the possibility of a bullet train, we end up focused on college degrees. While we should look to focus on startups and entrepreneurs, we are left discussing the fascism that exists in the dreams of Kejriwal.*

*Let me give you an example, last week, when our focus should have been on the visit of our Prime Minister to the US Congress, we were left agonizing over the pointless controversy of a movie that ‘tried’ showcasing the drug problem in Punjab. This wasn’t the first time the diversion card was played. Earlier this year, when the ‘Make in India’ event was going on, another pointless controversy was cooked up for the attention to shift from the Prime Minister to Kejriwal.*

*So, when Kejriwal repeatedly mentions Modi on his Twitter timeline, he gets the following things done:
*

*Shifts the attention from developments that are way more important than his theatrics;*
*Tries to create an atmosphere online where people can see him as the rival to the PM;*
*Projects himself as an alternative to the governance setup, he claims, is flawed;*

Kejriwal is not stupid. He realizes that Rahul Gandhi has been discarded by everyone but the leadership of Congress. *His continuous attempts to demean the PM are an attempt to fill in the vacuum created by the low IQ of Rahul Gandhi. As we approach the next elections in 2019, the theatrics are just going to increase*.

*Addressing the next question, what really happens when the lunatic with a muffler demeans the stature and office of the PM?*

*He gets to share digital space with the PM in the form of articles, mentions, tweets and so on.*
*The news cycles have to focus on him, irrespective of the great work being carried out elsewhere.*
*Even without any national standing, he is seen as an equal to the leader of the ruling party.*
*He doesn’t end up in a discarded corner of Indian Politics, which he fears can be the case given his party’s negligible history and achievements.*
A recent report by ‘Fountain Ink’ discussed how the party had been using SEO (Search Engine Optimization, used by businesses around the globe to get the top spot on Google, thus gaining more potential customers) to expand their reach, get articles with positive feedbacks and reports closer to the top page of Google, and so on.

*To summarize it all, from a single Tweet from the Delhi CM to a 200-word pointless article on TOI or ‘Bloody Wasted Mary’ is a part of a puzzle, a puzzle when completed would form a larger picture, with an aim to disrupt the PM, to divert attention from the work being done, and most importantly, to confuse the Indian voter.*

*Railway Ministry has successfully helped the drought-hit districts with a consistent supply of water in the past few weeks, but what did the news cycles focus on when the relief services were being initiated; on a single tweet from Kejriwal that requested Kapil Mishra to arrange for transport services to one of the drought-hit districts. This is a fine example of how Kejriwal plays the game of ‘disrupt, divert, and divide’.*

Today, we mock how Kejriwal is obsessed with Modi, but around us, there are thousands of voters, young, uninformed, and starting out to understand Indian Politics who see the Delhi CM as the prime competition of our PM (even when the PM doesn’t give a second of his critical time to the theatrics of Delhi CM). Where the work done, policies implemented, and governance structure should form the basis of merit, a part of the public is being left confused with pointless tweets. This is the age of information, and Delhi CM has mastered the art of using information as a tool to divide instead of development. *Kejriwal, with his madness and mad supporters, has managed to create a projection through which he wants people to believe that he happens to be the alternative to the PM in 2019.*

So, addressing the final question, what should we do as voters?

All we can do is take a look at the larger picture. Look beyond a single news cycle, a single Newshour debate, and understand the game that is being played in the name of developmental politics. I wish to put the entire fiasco in a simple tale:

‘*The dog barked for long hours to get the attention of a curious audience, and he did manage some success, but what he lacked was the respect commanded by the lion.”*

Unfortunately, in India, votes aren’t cast on merit alone, and hence, it is important to understand the psychology of Kejriwal and everything he does in the name of AAP.


*Kejriwal is no fool, but he intends to make a fool of 1.3 Billion people. He is not obsessed with Modi, but simply aroused by the idea of seeing himself on a political platform which equals that of the PM, and that is a far more dangerous obsession, the consequences of which can hamper the progress of India.*

http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/06/kejriwal-demean-modi/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745209420355756033

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

*The NPA problem in the banking sector only came to light when the RBI asked banks to declare NPAs. Instead of delaying it further, the RBI in a way exposed the rot in the banking sector. Is that not the truth?*

This is where I have a fundamental disagreement. He asked them to show it at the end of 2015. But he has been at the helm of affairs from 2008-2009 till 2016 when the whole problem cropped up. What did he do till then?

Who created the problem in the first place? He was in a position to prevent the terminal illness, but didn't do anything.*He says he is the man who is fighting crony capitalism, but I am saying crony capitalism happened right under his nose.When he was the economic advisor and then RBI governor, the share of corporate lending went up from 25 per cent to 35 per cent.*

*He should have asked the banks to cut it down, say, in 2013, and if he had done that, you could say he did a wonderful job*.Look at the Kingfisher loans that were converted to equity. *What did Raghuram Rajan do?There are about 5,000 wilful defaulters. As a regulator, shouldn't he have intervened? *L*astly, there was a news report that even as late as May 2016, some banks were reluctant to file cases against Vijay Mallya. The enforcement directorate had to force them to do so. What did the RBI do till then?*

I am talking about the role Raghuram Rajan, the economist, played in India's economy. Let us not give unnecessary credit to this person.Unfortunately, we have this obsession to give undue credit to moustache-less, accented, foreign-educated, fair-looking Indians. That is our problem.


*Why is there this criticism against him that he doesn't understand India?*

I told you how the shift happened in lending to the corporate sector. In 2008-2009, 25 per cent of lending was to large corporates and 75 per cent to small, medium and tiny companies.

*In 2015, lending to large corporates increased to 35 per cent and the share of lending to the others decreased to 65 per cent.*

The question is, who runs India's economy? *Fifty per cent of India's GDP comes from small and medium companies. They are the people who have no access to banking, no credit and no formal lending mechanism*.Your _kirana_ store, cobbler, etc are borrowing at 10, 12 per cent as banks will not lend them money, but the fastest growing sector is the unorganised sector. *Banks will lend only to the corporates who are piling up on the NPAs and have only 10 to 12 per cent share in the GDP. The share of the Sensex companies (in GDP) is only 5 to 7 per cent, but they (banks) want to lend to them.* *The government came up with a wonderful scheme -- the Mudra Bank -- but the RBI did not go ahead with the Mudra Bank properly.*I don't blame Rajan because he doesn't believe in it. He does not understand India in the granular form. India exists only from Delhi to Nariman Point for him. India is much, much bigger and complex.
*Raghuram Rajan is a wonderful economist, but he is not a wonderful Indian economist. He doesn't understand India.*

*He is criticised for keeping interest rates high, but he says it is done to keep inflation under control.?*

*Theoretically what he says is correct. But you also have to understand that from 2013, our economy was going down. Oil prices the world over were also going down.If oil prices went down, fiscal deficit also went down, revenue deficit also went down, you should have taken the bold risk of reducing the interest rates* and that they were passed on.Instead of being ahead of the curve, he became an inflation hawk. In India, the RBI may not have the mandate for growth, but the government requires a governor who also partakes in their agenda for growth.

*Do you feel that since the interest rates are high, things have become costlier and that is why the there is no movement or buoyancy in the markets?*

Today, tomato and _dal_ prices have gone up, but Raghuram Rajan says he has kept the interest rates high to prevent inflation.*Here a big reason for inflation is shortage in supply. Even if you keep the interest rates at 100 per cent, you will not be able to create tomatoes.This is the classical Western economics of controlling inflation through interest rates. That is okay for Chicago University, but not for the Indian economy. In America, there is no supply shortage, so inflation can be controlled by interest rates.*

http://www.rediff.com/business/inte...happened-right-under-rajans-nose/20160622.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

DesiGuy1403 said:


> The lawyer is your friend?!!
> 
> Well, I think he deserved a Biryani, Hyderabadi Kind


How will you make a vegetarian eat Hyderabadi biryani?


----------



## magudi

noksss said:


> This may well be the biggest national political news since Narendra Modi was made the BJP's prime ministerial candidate in September 2013. *Jaitley is perhaps eminently qualified to pull off a Pranab Mukherjee, considering the fact that he is the only minister in the Union Cabinet whom Modi regularly consults on political and administrative issues. *Unarguably, Jaitley is as close to Modi as Mukherjee was to Congress President Sonia Gandhi, and the prime minister would have to accommodate his personal choice just as Sonia Gandhi had done in Mukherjee's case
> 
> The Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh has been pressing Modi to allocate the crucial finance portfolio to someone else as the economy under Jaitley hasn't exactly fired on all cylinders.
> 
> *But Modi has stood his ground and fobbed off all attempts to replace Jaitley.*
> 
> *Now a word about the other strategic considerations that Modi may have if Jaitley becomes the BJP's Presidential candidate. By doing so, Modi will get a chance of having another go at kickstarting the economy with a new finance minister at the helm, thus showing the world how serious he is in his efforts at economic and political reforms in tune with the international community's aspirations.*
> 
> http://www.rediff.com/news/report/bjp-eyeing-jaitley-for-presidents-post/20160621.htm
> 
> Damn this would be a masterstroke by Modi if this become true and how many of you guys wants to see Jaitely as President
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Levina @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @magudi @Rain Man





Jaitley is an asset. There was a recent blog post by Kerala's finance minister on why he's optimistic about GST after meeting of em powered Committee of finance Ministers of all states concluded where he subtly explained the difference between Chidambaram and Jaitley.


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744815089753034753

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Parul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744815089753034753




Dated 12/15/17  . Ashutosh should learn sense of time and space from Delhi rickshawallas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

itachii said:


> Rail Unions demand scrapping of Rs 40000 Crore Loco contracts with GE & Alstom
> 
> http://www.railnews.co.in/rail-unio...rs-40000-crore-loco-contracts-with-ge-alstom/
> 
> ye log sudhrenge nahi



After 5 yrs, yeh same kamine bolenge, NDA is same as UPA did nothing for Railways and nothing to improve Railways.

Dono side se benefit chahiye. India has big mentality problem.



noksss said:


> This may well be the biggest national political news since Narendra Modi was made the BJP's prime ministerial candidate in September 2013. *Jaitley is perhaps eminently qualified to pull off a Pranab Mukherjee, considering the fact that he is the only minister in the Union Cabinet whom Modi regularly consults on political and administrative issues. *Unarguably, Jaitley is as close to Modi as Mukherjee was to Congress President Sonia Gandhi, and the prime minister would have to accommodate his personal choice just as Sonia Gandhi had done in Mukherjee's case
> 
> The Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh has been pressing Modi to allocate the crucial finance portfolio to someone else as the economy under Jaitley hasn't exactly fired on all cylinders.
> 
> *But Modi has stood his ground and fobbed off all attempts to replace Jaitley.*
> 
> *Now a word about the other strategic considerations that Modi may have if Jaitley becomes the BJP's Presidential candidate. By doing so, Modi will get a chance of having another go at kickstarting the economy with a new finance minister at the helm, thus showing the world how serious he is in his efforts at economic and political reforms in tune with the international community's aspirations.*
> 
> http://www.rediff.com/news/report/bjp-eyeing-jaitley-for-presidents-post/20160621.htm
> 
> Damn this would be a masterstroke by Modi if this become true and how many of you guys wants to see Jaitely as President
> 
> @JanjaWeed @Levina @Abingdonboy @ranjeet @magudi @Rain Man



That would be a home run and excellent way to get rid of Jaitley. But, perhaps a bit late.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745648015780646912

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745648015780646912



If some one BJP had something remotely, I can imagine the fuss in the media and debates for weeks in NDTv and editorials in the Hindu..

But since it's a sickular issue, all of the presstitutes are pretending it never happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

DesiGuy1403 said:


> If some one BJP had something remotely, I can imagine the fuss in the media and debates for weeks in NDTv and editorials in the Hindu..
> 
> But since it's a sickular issue, all of the presstitutes are pretending it never happened.



KL Health minister has a problem with Sanskrit slokas and hand folding at yoga function while one of her colleagues in cabinet wants Islamic fasting for all another attends church functions to demean Hindu saints

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745648015780646912



That's the innovative solution to control the food prices a better solution would be all of us converting to islam to keep the food prices in check every year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

temporary1234 said:


> @Nilgiri @Rain Man One of you postutaled ,a couple of weeks ago, that our India hating Mehbookz is Guynexdoor2 . Looks like your theory was correct. As soon as Guynextdoor2 started posting, that mehbookz guy disappeared magically. I observed it for nearly the week now to be sure that this theory was correct.
> 
> Looks like Guynextdoor2, Mehbookz, and Manavjivan from twitter are same person. I was certain that mehbookz and Manavjivan are same person due to mehbookz promoting that twitter handle religiously and same having kind of writing style as mehbookz. This Guynextdoor2 theory that you have proposed just got validated by pattern of posting.
> 
> @Stephen Cohen @DesiGuy1403 @Bitter Melon since you two are debating with this Guynextdoor2 , I think you people should also know.



Guynextdoor2 is a different guy who has been swatted like a fly in various defence forums for a long time now. His writing style does not match that of Mehbookz. Both are retards though and India is unfortunately facing an epidemic of retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

temporary1234 said:


> @Nilgiri @Rain Man One of you postutaled ,a couple of weeks ago, that our India hating Mehbookz is Guynexdoor2 . Looks like your theory was correct. As soon as Guynextdoor2 started posting, that mehbookz guy disappeared magically. I observed it for nearly the week now to be sure that this theory was correct.
> 
> Looks like Guynextdoor2, Mehbookz, and Manavjivan from twitter are same person. I was certain that mehbookz and Manavjivan are same person due to mehbookz promoting that twitter handle religiously and same having kind of writing style as mehbookz. This Guynextdoor2 theory that you have proposed just got validated by pattern of posting.
> 
> @Stephen Cohen @DesiGuy1403 @Bitter Melon since you two are debating with this Guynextdoor2 , I think you people should also know.



Whether these three are same or different (Guynextdoor2, Mehbookz, and Manavjivan), they share the same obsession!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

temporary1234 said:


> @Nilgiri @Rain Man One of you postutaled ,a couple of weeks ago, that our India hating Mehbookz is Guynexdoor2 . Looks like your theory was correct. As soon as Guynextdoor2 started posting, that mehbookz guy disappeared magically. I observed it for nearly the week now to be sure that this theory was correct.
> 
> Looks like Guynextdoor2, Mehbookz, and Manavjivan from twitter are same person. I was certain that mehbookz and Manavjivan are same person due to mehbookz promoting that twitter handle religiously and same having kind of writing style as mehbookz. This Guynextdoor2 theory that you have proposed just got validated by pattern of posting.
> 
> @Stephen Cohen @DesiGuy1403 @Bitter Melon since you two are debating with this Guynextdoor2 , I think you people should also know.



I told ya. I've seen the same thing happen with that other poster Rangila or whatever his name was that was supposedly from Venezuela or someplace. I've never seen a Venezuelan have quite the level of hatred for Modi specifically....most Venezuelans dont even know much about India to begin with.

That guy also disappeared when another one took his place.

All these accounts floating all around the place. Sigh.

Whatever, just adds to their "credibility" 

Though guynextdoor does stick it quite well to the Pakistanis tho and gets a banned a lot for it....so theres that. He may not be mehbookbz but there is definitely account swapping going on with other accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

Underworld - Flooded Kingdoms Of The Ice Age - A Documentry By Graham Hancock






So far the best documentary I have found on ancient India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Rain Man said:


> Good documentary - god knows who changed the original title!!



Some Tamils claim total credit for everything in the ancient world. There is a Mayan-Tamil link that is especially intriguing me now. @Maira La will throw a fit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Nilgiri said:


> Some Tamils claim total credit for everything in the ancient world. There is a Mayan-Tamil link that is especially intriguing me now. @Maira La will throw a fit



Somebody uploaded the original video with a new title, I have now posted the original video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

pseudo nationalists & their dirty tricks.
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/community/sena-leader-faked-attack-for-security/255733.html


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

*'Drama CM turns film critic’: Twitterati move into action as Arvind Kejriwal reacts to Shirish Kunder’s short film*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745657269245870082
http://www.india.com/news/india/dra...reacts-to-shirish-kunders-short-film-1281051/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*AAP MLA Dinesh Mohaniya booked for misbehaving with women*

An FIR has been lodged against Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) MLA from Sangam Vihar, Dinesh Mohaniya, after locals alleged that he and *his supporters roughed them up and misbehaved with women in his office when they went to complain about irregular water supply.*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...sbehaving-with-women/articleshow/52881231.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @logicalindianz's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746015988362027008


----------



## IndoCarib

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @logicalindianz's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746015988362027008



Seculars celebrating India's NSG rejection already !!


----------



## fsayed

IndoCarib said:


> Seculars celebrating India's NSG rejection already !!


But I m not it's not about bjp it's about india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

fsayed said:


> But I m not it's not about bjp it's about india



No. For you seculars, it is about BJP/Modi, not India. Why would anybody tweet about India's seemingly failing attempt to get into NSG and taunt Modi ? Even Pakistanis and Chinese may not celebrate as much you seculars celebrating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

IndoCarib said:


> No. For you seculars, it is about BJP/Modi, not India. Why would anybody tweet about India's seemingly failing attempt to get into NSG and taunt Modi ? Even Pakistanis and Chinese may not celebrate as much you seculars celebrating


Don't behave like Pakistanis go through my history of tweets I never kept india interest behind it is quite shocking

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @logicalindianz's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746015988362027008



I Can't respect anyone who would gloat like this, especially when it comes to your own country!

And you should post your views on the tweet as well mate.
We would be thrilled to discuss it then in more detail.



fsayed said:


> Don't behave like Pakistanis go through my history of tweets I never kept india interest behind it is quite shocking



I have read your views and they are very balanced. Hence the surprise at sharing tweet of a moron here!
Exactly what were you trying to convey? That there are morons like that tweeter in India or that you support this Moron?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

DesiGuy1403 said:


> I Can't respect anyone who would gloat like this, especially when it comes to your own country!
> 
> And you should post your views on the tweet as well mate.
> We would be thrilled to discuss it then in more detail.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read your views and they are very balanced. Hence the surprise at sharing tweet of a moron here!
> Exactly what were you trying to convey? That there are morons like that tweeter in India or that you support this Moron?


Accept my mistake sorry for wrong QUOTE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...-public-money-for-image-makeover_1899428.html

AAP has not started a single infra project in Delhi.
AAP has not made a single proposal to build new schools, new hospitals or roads.

It's highly distressing to see public money being misused by Kejriwal in Delhi for his own publicity! Especially when this money can be better used to address a range of things in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...-public-money-for-image-makeover_1899428.html
> 
> AAP has not started a single infra project in Delhi.
> AAP has not made a single proposal to build new schools, new hospitals or roads.
> 
> It's highly distressing to see public money being misused by Kejriwal in Delhi for his own publicity! Especially when this money can be better used to address a range of things in Delhi.



Hey Delhites voted for him so they have to learn the bitter lesson. Their experience will push them in greater number next time to the true common man party of India (BJP)....thats the only silver lining of this whole mufflertwit episode....i.e dont vote for populist idiots with no clear agenda or experience. AAP original movement has been tarnished beyond redemption by this crook and his gang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Nilgiri said:


> Hey Delhites voted for him so they have to learn the bitter lesson. Their experience will push them in greater number next time to the true common man party of India (BJP)....thats the only silver lining of this whole mufflertwit episode....i.e dont vote for populist idiots with no clear agenda or experience. AAP original movement has been tarnished beyond redemption by this crook and his gang.



You can be populist but ignoring infra and development projects is a political crime.
I can't for once believe an IIT graduate and former IRS officer does not know this simple fact!



Nilgiri said:


> AAP original movement has been tarnished beyond redemption by this crook and his gang.




I still remember in 2011 when a group of us from office made Tshits of Anna and IAC and used to proudly wear them to office.

Sadly I had to burn the T-shirt along with the memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

DesiGuy1403 said:


> You can be populist but ignoring infra and development projects is a political crime.
> I can't for once believe an IIT graduate and former IRS officer does not know this simple fact!



IIT and IRS means nothing really....if the reason why you joined politics was wrong.

Compare chaiwallah Modi to this fool (background and education) and you will know what I mean (I'm not even going to go into the details of this IIT degree of Mufflertwit).

Personal knowledge means little in politics without two things: personal drive and passion for change. Charisma is an extra bonus that opens doors more easily.

Very few got that in India. Most are in it for greed, family (Same thing as greed) or just some easy way to make a living.

Modi for all his faults (and he has a few) is one of the exceptions. For that he is a gem among coal.

Its why the best CM we had in TN was Kamaraj. He was not educated at all that well....but he had the two required qualities....people that know TN politics can never forget what he accomplished way back then (free education for primary school kids + midday meal scheme and other notable things) before the current crap political sphere started of dole baiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/p...nsg-issue-2853534.html?utm_source=FP_TOP_NEWS

Can any AAP supporter explain this attack by Kejriwal on Modi regarding NSG issue?
Please let us know if you agree with this moron?


----------



## noksss

In a press release, he cited an RTI reply from the institute which was asked to provide the basis of Mr Kejriwal's entry into B Tech programme and his All India Rank (AIR) in any competitive exam such as the Joint Entrance Exam (JEE).
This information is not available, the institution said in the RTI reply.

*All his life he (Kejriwal) has done fraud. He says he was a meritorious student in IIT but I have records of how he got his admission...which I will reveal in a press conference.* Till now I was Rajan ke peechhe (was going after Raghuram Rajan) and he is now gone," Mr Swamy had said.


http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/eyes...s-iit-admission-1422725?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> In a press release, he cited an RTI reply from the institute which was asked to provide the basis of Mr Kejriwal's entry into B Tech programme and his All India Rank (AIR) in any competitive exam such as the Joint Entrance Exam (JEE).
> This information is not available, the institution said in the RTI reply.
> 
> *All his life he (Kejriwal) has done fraud. He says he was a meritorious student in IIT but I have records of how he got his admission...which I will reveal in a press conference.* Till now I was Rajan ke peechhe (was going after Raghuram Rajan) and he is now gone," Mr Swamy had said.
> 
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/eyes...s-iit-admission-1422725?pfrom=home-topstories



About time. Should have gone after this guy waaaaay before Rajan et al. Priorities Mr Swamy ....but better late than never I suppose.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Aapiyon ki khushi ka thikana nahi


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Aapiyon ki khushi ka thikana nahi



http://www.firstpost.com/politics/p...nsg-issue-2853534.html?utm_source=FP_TOP_NEWS

Even Kejri got into the act.
Even after this disgusting act, if some one still supports these useless people, well.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/p...nsg-issue-2853534.html?utm_source=FP_TOP_NEWS
> 
> Even Kejri got into the act.
> Even after this disgusting act, if some one still supports these useless people, well.......



Why are even surprised I commented on Twitter for his tweet

*Diplomacy is not easy as the Dharna you do everyday you better stick to the later which you are good at.
*
And asking him to get over his obsession on modi is like asking you Girlfreind to not obsess about shopping

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/p...nsg-issue-2853534.html?utm_source=FP_TOP_NEWS
> 
> Even Kejri got into the act.
> Even after this disgusting act, if some one still supports these useless people, well.......



their hatred for BJP is so strong that they are forgetting the difference between BJP and India

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## noksss

Robinhood Pandey said:


> their hatred for BJP is so strong that they are forgetting the difference between BJP and India


Do you mind translating it ? why should you guys have all the fun


----------



## DesiGuy1403

noksss said:


> Do you mind translating it ? why should you guys have all the fun


 It means, looking at how AAPtards are celebrating India not getting into NSG, reminds him of A**h**** because of whom we were enslaved for 1200 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

DesiGuy1403 said:


> It means, looking at how AAPtards are celebrating India not getting into NSG, reminds him of A**h**** because of whom we were enslaved for 1200 years..



AAptards are irrelevant out of Delhi and even in Delhi they are becoming irrelevant with the great work our beloved Chuthiyawal is doing . So just trolling them back is more than enough for a AAPtard and in diplomacy there is always a loss and gain so I am happy for the effort Modi government has put in and eventually they will do the necessary course correction on their next move isn't that all what matters to our country ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Centre returns 14 Delhi govt bills for not following procedures*

In none of the 14 bills, the Delhi government took prior approval from the central government and straightway passed the bills in the assembly.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...t-bills-for-not-following-procedures-2873726/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s

@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @ranjeet

@GURU DUTT @HariPrasad 

Take a look at @rahulkanwal's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746349891912273921


----------



## T90TankGuy

fsayed said:


> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @ranjeet
> 
> @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad
> 
> Take a look at @rahulkanwal's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746349891912273921


A little bird told me that the ED raided two English news channels a few months ago , those two have now toned down their anti bjp stand , one has literally become a mouthpiece for the BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...tre-s-anti-worker-reforms-116062401310_1.html

The Bharatiya Mazdoor Sangh called for a nationwide agitation on July 8

1 hour agoby tennews.in0 Comments


Nagpur, June 24 (IANS) The Bharatiya Mazdoor Sangh (BMS) on Friday called for a nationwide agitation on July 8 against the “anti-worker reforms” of the Central government.



Interestingly, the BMS — a pan India conglomerate of labour unions — is affiliated to the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, the parent body of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party.

The BMS also expressed its “deep felt dissatisfaction on the callous and lethargic attitude of the Central government on the welfare of the workers”, on Friday at the conclusion of its two-day office bearers meet at Nagpur.

“Every (other) day, anti-worker decisions are coming out in the name of one sided labour law reforms. Repeated aggressions on EPF and ESI, anti-worker reforms, textile policy with anti-worker proposals, maritime policy and Niti Aayog’s recommendation on public sector undertakings (PSUs) are glaring examples,” it said in a statement.

The BMS also listed banking reforms, negative stand on international labour standards of International Labour Organisation (ILO), inviting FDI to exploit the “cheap labour” in India, outright sale of PSUs, neglect of the plight of contract labour and unorganised workers as other examples.

“All these show that the government is openly identifying itself with the big industrial houses and proposes a paradigm of industrial progress at the cost of withdrawing worker’s welfare. Its ‘Ease of Doing Business’ is tainted by anti-worker content,” the Sangh said, ruing that it is also being “blindly followed by many state governments”.

http://tennews.in/the-bharatiya-mazdoor-sangh/



jbgt90 said:


> A little bird told me that the ED raided two English news channels a few months ago , those two have now toned down their anti bjp stand , one has literally become a mouthpiece for the BJP.


I know mouthpiece is TIMESNOW


----------



## T90TankGuy

fsayed said:


> http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...tre-s-anti-worker-reforms-116062401310_1.html
> 
> The Bharatiya Mazdoor Sangh called for a nationwide agitation on July 8
> 
> 1 hour agoby tennews.in0 Comments
> 
> 
> Nagpur, June 24 (IANS) The Bharatiya Mazdoor Sangh (BMS) on Friday called for a nationwide agitation on July 8 against the “anti-worker reforms” of the Central government.
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, the BMS — a pan India conglomerate of labour unions — is affiliated to the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh, the parent body of the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party.
> 
> The BMS also expressed its “deep felt dissatisfaction on the callous and lethargic attitude of the Central government on the welfare of the workers”, on Friday at the conclusion of its two-day office bearers meet at Nagpur.
> 
> “Every (other) day, anti-worker decisions are coming out in the name of one sided labour law reforms. Repeated aggressions on EPF and ESI, anti-worker reforms, textile policy with anti-worker proposals, maritime policy and Niti Aayog’s recommendation on public sector undertakings (PSUs) are glaring examples,” it said in a statement.
> 
> The BMS also listed banking reforms, negative stand on international labour standards of International Labour Organisation (ILO), inviting FDI to exploit the “cheap labour” in India, outright sale of PSUs, neglect of the plight of contract labour and unorganised workers as other examples.
> 
> “All these show that the government is openly identifying itself with the big industrial houses and proposes a paradigm of industrial progress at the cost of withdrawing worker’s welfare. Its ‘Ease of Doing Business’ is tainted by anti-worker content,” the Sangh said, ruing that it is also being “blindly followed by many state governments”.
> 
> http://tennews.in/the-bharatiya-mazdoor-sangh/
> 
> 
> I know mouthpiece is TIMESNOW


No it ends with X 
Times now is the other one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed

jbgt90 said:


> No it ends with X
> Times now is the other one.


NEWSX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

fsayed said:


> NEWSX


There you go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nilgiri said:


> Hey Delhites voted for him so they have to learn the bitter lesson. Their experience will push them in greater number next time to the true common man party of India (BJP)....thats the only silver lining of this whole mufflertwit episode....i.e dont vote for populist idiots with no clear agenda or experience. AAP original movement has been tarnished beyond redemption by this crook and his gang.



Not just that mate. Kejriwal did a lot of damage to India's fight against corruption. Not only did he hijack the fight against corruption for his own political ambitions, he literally and figuratively embraced the really corrupt (Read Lalu) just to stop Modi's rise letting the corrupt go Scot-free.

I doubt if I would support any leader who takes up the mantle of fighting corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

kadamba-warrior said:


> Not just that mate. Kejriwal did a lot of damage to India's fight against corruption. Not only did he hijack the fight against corruption for his own political ambitions, he literally and figuratively embraced the really corrupt (Read Lalu) just to stop Modi's rise letting the corrupt go Scot-free.
> 
> I doubt if I would support any leader who takes up the mantle of fighting corruption.



Yes I was just giving a small summary of this useless mufflercrook.

Hopefully Delhiites have learned a lesson now. If they vote for AAP again, we know they are a lost cause truly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

This thread:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746562371909386240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746564843386200065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746565237759840256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746568075630125056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746569946637828100

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Insightful interview.
MMS, is hailed by Sickulars. This is the same MMS who openly said muslims have first right on Indian resources. Not one peep from prestitutes. Not one peep from Sickulars in India. It's like they all pretend MMS never said this.
And Antony, this moron wanted a head count of Indian military based on religion. Again, all the usual groups will pretend this never happened.

BUT, few "intellectuals" here will shout at Dharmic people for imaginary crimes that never happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Insightful interview.
> MMS, is hailed by Sickulars. This is the same MMS who openly said muslims have first right on Indian resources. Not one peep from prestitutes. Not one peep from Sickulars in India. It's like they all pretend MMS never said this.
> And Antony, this moron wanted a head count of Indian military based on religion. Again, all the usual groups will pretend this never happened.
> 
> BUT, few "intellectuals" here will shout at Dharmic people for imaginary crimes that never happened.



Great interview. Thanks for posting. I agree with you completely as well.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

TejasMk3 said:


> This thread:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746562371909386240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746564843386200065
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746565237759840256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746568075630125056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746569946637828100


This is gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

SarthakGanguly said:


> This is gold.



Are u seriously saying someone from AAP govt actually came up wit this proposals?!!!
AAPtards have gone beyond "full retard" mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Ashutosh .. khuda se khudai mangta hua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ear-old-man-detained/articleshow/52914226.cms

Kejriwal's achche din? AAP MLA 'misbehaves' with women, beats up 60-year-old man, detained

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Ashutosh .. khuda se khudai mangta hua


three baniyas in one picture all have diffrent things going through there minds ... looks like kavivarr is not ammused with this dramebaazee

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Nilgiri said:


> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ear-old-man-detained/articleshow/52914226.cms
> 
> Kejriwal's achche din? AAP MLA 'misbehaves' with women, beats up 60-year-old man, detained


This MLA called media for press briefing as soon as he got to know police is coming to arrest him.



GURU DUTT said:


> three baniyas in one picture all have diffrent things going through there minds ... looks like kavivarr is not ammused with this dramebaazee


Didn't knew kavivarr was also Baniya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> Ashutosh .. khuda se khudai mangta hua



Picture speaks a thousand words..
Wonder which Hindu festival is celebrated with this much nautanki by these Sickulars!!

Go for it Kejru...More Sickular power to you...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Picture speaks a thousand words..
> Wonder which Hindu festival is celebrated with this much nautanki by these Sickulars!!
> 
> Go for it Kejru...More Sickular power to you...



secularism in full drive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> This MLA called media for press briefing as soon as he got to know police is coming to arrest him.
> 
> 
> Didn't knew kavivarr was also Baniya.


some AAP guy once said myself always beleved he was a yaduvanshi like baba ramdev

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> secularism in full drive



Would Hindus get the same consideration for Navrathri?
After all most of us are on fast during those days and we don't gorge ourselves after sunset either...

huh...am I expecting too much from Sickular govts?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

jbgt90 said:


> There you go


NewsX seemed pro BJP even before the elections... Sure it was newsx?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

indiatester said:


> NewsX seemed pro BJP even before the elections... Sure it was newsx?


Yeah i met of of the board members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

jbgt90 said:


> Yeah i met of of the board members



But why did the govt. need to arm twist an already pro govt. channel? They lose friends that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Amar Singh, Hillary Clinton and the nuclear deal. Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746705543675314176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746571959660470272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746565237759840256

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T90TankGuy

indiatester said:


> But why did the govt. need to arm twist an already pro govt. channel? They lose friends that way.


There were certain editors who were going against them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Have to agree with this.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746735334390530049It almost seems as if amateurs are running the govt.

Its not just about the way this arrest was done, wen the way the 14 bills were returned left a lot to be desired for.
The MHA should have gone full vocal when all those bills were being proposed saying that procedures were being violated. Returning them after a long delay seems a wasted opportunity..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

indiatester said:


> Have to agree with this.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746735334390530049It almost seems as if amateurs are running the govt.
> 
> Its not just about the way this arrest was done, wen the way the 14 bills were returned left a lot to be desired for.
> The MHA should have gone full vocal when all those bills were being proposed saying that procedures were being violated. Returning them after a long delay seems a wasted opportunity..



It would have been surprising if you did anything but agree with this, just like Kejriwal.

I mean, police asks a person to come for inquiry, instead the person does press conference. So, it's pretty clear AAP wanted nautanki. Police aptly obliged. Does anyone remember how hyper Kejru was when Tomar was arrested?

Coming to bills, kejru want's powers to arrest PM and central cabinet and all the diplomats residing in Delhi - AAPtards wants Modi to give these powers to Kejru.
I mean why wouldn't Modi let a Mad Monkey have a loaded AK47?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Ashutosh .. khuda se khudai mangta hua


वो सियासत के सारे कारोबार जानते है.......
रोजा नही रखते ,पर अफ्तार जानते है ,
अंदाज़ उसका है हद दर्जा ,सेकूलर पने का 
मुसलमां नही है ,टोपियों का व्यापार जानते है ।

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://swarajyamag.com/politics/andhra-pradesh-government-is-reclaiming-temple-lands

Great decision by AP govt.
As temples are under govt control, until other religious bodies, it is imperative govts of respective states make a contribution in propagation of Hinduism.
Otehrwise, they should get out of the business of managing temples and give all the property back to Hindus and let us decide who should get to use temple resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

TejasMk3 said:


> This thread:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746562371909386240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746564843386200065
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746565237759840256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746568075630125056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746569946637828100



Kejriwal really has anarchist, dictatorial and secessionist tendencies, given a longer run in politics, this guy can really harm the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

International Kejriwal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746949104542973952

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Congress party gayi bhaad mein ... chuma chaati chalu.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Congress party gayi bhaad mein ... chuma chaati chalu.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1231464036864213

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1231464036864213


Rahul baba ko lugai mil nahi rahi .. aur yeh congressi buddhe kisi ki chod nahi rahe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Rahul baba ko lugai mil nahi rahi .. aur yeh congressi buddhe kisi ki chod nahi rahe.


kyon ji aap aaj kal shaaediyan karane lagge ho i mean like "shadeelaal ghar jorre of dulhe raja"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Rahul baba ko lugai mil nahi rahi .. aur yeh congressi buddhe kisi ki chod nahi rahe.



You are simpley jealous coz of their Swag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Robinhood Pandey said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1231464036864213



I first thought that she is his wife, before kissing him she was standing there almost hugging him!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649153346880671745

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

*Brexit: The American Founding Fathers Had it Right: Direct Democracy Is a Dead Duck*
David Cameron should have heeded Alexander Hamilton’s skepticism of ‘pure democracy.’

http://thediplomat.com/2016/06/brex...had-it-right-direct-democracy-is-a-dead-duck/

A fine article, Kejriwal should read it (though he probably knows)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...erseas-bank-accounts/articleshow/52930791.cms

Can some one pass on this message to Pappu & kejriwal pls.
They will pretend this did not happen and will keep lying through the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

DesiGuy1403 said:


> It would have been surprising if you did anything but agree with this, just like Kejriwal.
> 
> I mean, police asks a person to come for inquiry, instead the person does press conference. So, it's pretty clear AAP wanted nautanki. Police aptly obliged. Does anyone remember how hyper Kejru was when Tomar was arrested?
> 
> Coming to bills, kejru want's powers to arrest PM and central cabinet and all the diplomats residing in Delhi - AAPtards wants Modi to give these powers to Kejru.
> I mean why wouldn't Modi let a Mad Monkey have a loaded AK47?!!



We all know that AAP thrives by staying in media glare for stupid reasons. Why give them that opportunity. Surely nothing would have been lost if the police there could have waited a few more hours. They could have done a few press briefings as to set this up. Its the lack of creativity amongst these officers that irks me.
All we now have is this arrest video that can be used by AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Modi's interview with Arnab 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747342174560280576
Will Rahul Gandhi give another interview to Arnab?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

@jaunty @fsayed especially for you guys

*The most intelligent and the inventor of the zero loss theory the great IITian Kapil Sibal did such a great revolution*

*The 2012 regulations on foreign collaborations didn’t inspire even a single partnership, given they put the entire burden of initiating this on foreign varsities—as per the rules, applications would have to come from the foreign universities alone*

*The poor Smriti Irani corrected the IITian like this and I hope this doesn't offend you guys :*

*The Smriti-Irani-led HRD ministry seems to have finally got its thinking right on higher education. Over the last two weeks, it first announced rules to make granting of deemed university status much faster and removed the cap on the number of off-campus centres that varsities/higher education institutes can set up. Then, it made foreign-university collaboration easier for colleges and varsities
By allowing Indian varsities to apply to the UGC for foreign tie-ups, the government has now made the process much easier—the Indian partner is definitely better placed to see it through till the eventual approval. More such partnerships would mean high-quality education at much lower costs—Indians going to college in the US spent twice the amount that came in from that country as FDI in FY15. At the same time, by mandating that such tie-ups be only allowed between top-grade Indian and foreign varsities/colleges, the rules guard against students falling victims to fraudulent/low-value collaborations.
With just 757 universities—including central, state, private and deemed universities—and 141 million in the tertiary-education age segment, India remains poorly served for postgraduate/doctorate-level education. Thus, the government putting a six-month deadline on processing of application and granting of deemed university status—as opposed to the 6-7 years it typically takes under the existing process—will help more such institutes come up.*

http://www.financialexpress.com/art...ally-got-it-right-on-higher-education/297581/

@Rain Man @Levina @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Levina

noksss said:


> India remains poorly served for postgraduate/doctorate-level education.


True that.




noksss said:


> * Thus, the government putting a six-month deadline on processing of application and granting of deemed university status—as opposed to the 6-7 years it typically takes under the existing process—will help more such institutes come up.*


What about their fee structure? I know there was a move in 2011 by the MHRD through the UGC to decide the fee structure and also the policies relating to admission for deemed universities. But it seems they still have their autonomy in this regard.
Anyways, I like the way Smriti Irani is going.


----------



## Echo_419

noksss said:


> @jaunty @fsayed especially for you guys
> 
> *The most intelligent and the inventor of the zero loss theory the great IITian Kapil Sibal did such a great revolution*
> 
> *The 2012 regulations on foreign collaborations didn’t inspire even a single partnership, given they put the entire burden of initiating this on foreign varsities—as per the rules, applications would have to come from the foreign universities alone*
> 
> *The poor Smriti Irani corrected the IITian like this and I hope this doesn't offend you guys :*
> 
> *The Smriti-Irani-led HRD ministry seems to have finally got its thinking right on higher education. Over the last two weeks, it first announced rules to make granting of deemed university status much faster and removed the cap on the number of off-campus centres that varsities/higher education institutes can set up. Then, it made foreign-university collaboration easier for colleges and varsities
> By allowing Indian varsities to apply to the UGC for foreign tie-ups, the government has now made the process much easier—the Indian partner is definitely better placed to see it through till the eventual approval. More such partnerships would mean high-quality education at much lower costs—Indians going to college in the US spent twice the amount that came in from that country as FDI in FY15. At the same time, by mandating that such tie-ups be only allowed between top-grade Indian and foreign varsities/colleges, the rules guard against students falling victims to fraudulent/low-value collaborations.
> With just 757 universities—including central, state, private and deemed universities—and 141 million in the tertiary-education age segment, India remains poorly served for postgraduate/doctorate-level education. Thus, the government putting a six-month deadline on processing of application and granting of deemed university status—as opposed to the 6-7 years it typically takes under the existing process—will help more such institutes come up.*
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/art...ally-got-it-right-on-higher-education/297581/
> 
> @Rain Man @Levina @JanjaWeed




Finally, reforms have started in the HRD ministry


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> This MLA called media for press briefing as soon as he got to know police is coming to arrest him.
> 
> 
> Didn't knew kavivarr was also Baniya.



He is a yahoodi brahaman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Roybot said:


> He is a yahoodi brahaman



i thought he is a Bhumihaar


----------



## IndoCarib

*West Bengal: One killed, at least four others injured in bomb blast in Murshidabad
*
http://www.firstpost.com/india/west...red-in-bomb-blast-in-murshidabad-2858436.html

According to police, the victims were making crude bombs in a house in Samserganj in the district when one of them went off on Sunday night, police said.

While Sheikh Saukat was killed on the spot, four others were rushed to a hospital with serious injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*PM Modi's exclusive interview: Top quotes
*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...e-interview-Top-quotes/listshow/52940784.cms?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Levina said:


> True that.
> 
> 
> 
> What about their fee structure? I know there was a move in 2011 by the MHRD through the UGC to decide the fee structure and also the policies relating to admission for deemed universities. But it seems they still have their autonomy in this regard.
> Anyways, I like the way Smriti Irani is going.



This is a huge burnol moment for all the Smriti haters for sure.

There is a huge section that has been making unnecessary, unwarranted and irrational remarks on Smriti right from the time she took charge of HRD ministry.

IF these morons had waited for couple of years and passed judgement, it would have made sense
BUT
Right from day 1, it was hate and more hate. It was pretty clear that when it came to Smriti, the hate was due to anything but her performance as HRD minister.

Historically looking, she has done a decent job.
In fact she is much better than anyone who has been a HRD minister in decades..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major d1

_As the topic sounds controversial, before we begin we would like to tell that every information in this article is sourced. The article was written after a detail analysis of various sources. All the relevant and immediate sources are listed at the end of the Article_


----------



## ranjeet

Baharo phool barsao .. mera Modi aaya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## noksss

*India's top babus face new Modi test*

Arvind and Tinoo Joshi, both 1979 batch IAS officers of the Madhya Pradesh cadre, hit the headlines after the income-tax department raided their official residence in Bhopal in February 2010, unearthing disproportionate assets valued at Rs 360 crore. The bureaucrat couple was dismissed from service in 2014 and is now languishing in jail.

In 2011, civil servant and former DDA vice-chairman Subhas Sharma was indicted in a land allotment case.
In 2012, former Uttar Pradesh chief secretary Neera Yadav was sent to jail for her involvement in the Noida land allotment scam that took place between 1993 and 1995.
In 2013, a 1985 batch IAS officer of the Haryana cadre, Sanjiv Kumar, was convicted in the textbook printing scam along with former Haryana chief minister Om Prakash Chautala.
funfacts 

*What is the common thread between these state-cadre civil servants who, at some point of their career, had been empanelled to work with the Central government? They had all earned outstanding grades in their annual personal appraisal reports (APAR). If that is not shocking enough, sample this: 91 per cent of all officers who apply for empanelment in Delhi with the Central government have outstanding grades.*

This system of all-round perfection, though, took a beating recently.* The Narendra Modi government created a flutter among bureaucrats recently when nine of the 42 officers from the 1999 batch whose names had been put forward for empanelment were not selected. Most of them, as usual, had outstanding grades. The reasons behind the rejection ranged from poor performance on delivery to a lack of personal integrity.* *This was not an arbitrary decision but part of a massive reform process initiated in the selection procedure last month. "There is a premium on competence and honesty for the first time in the history of the all-India services," says a top bureaucrat involved in the process.*

Like in the past, the Central government committee of experts, comprising former bureaucrats, will recommend candidates to be empanelled for the post of joint secretary, additional secretary, departmental secretaries and chief secretary. These officers will be first short-listed on the basis of their grades in APAR. *According to the new procedure, however, the committee will also prepare pen portraits of these officers in a seven-page format with multi-source feedback (MSF) based on four criteria-functional skills such as handling of finance, regulation, technology, execution and policy-making; domain expertise in sectors like economy, energy, agriculture, education and tourism; behavioural competence such as communication skills, team spirit, long-term vision, humility and empathy; and financial and intellectual integrity. "This will make it impossible for non-performing and corrupt officials to reach the top," says a PMO official.*

*The old method of empanelment by the expert committee had several flaws*. It examined the annual grading of an officer done on a scale of one to 10 for the last 16 years, and then aggregated these marks. The committee was allowed to moderate the final tally based on its feedback of the candidate. *The committee could marginally increase or decrease the final tally, as the case may be, if not satisfied with the marking*. "*The whole process was not positive selection but negative disqualification. In a way, it was elimination rather than selection," says a professional in the PMO who played a key role in finalising the new selection criteria.*

*The system miserably failed to distinguish between the good, the average and the bad because officers usually gave high grading to their junior colleagues, either in a spirit of camaraderie or so as to not upset the apple cart.* Till 2006, a senior official had to evaluate his junior's performance under three grades-outstanding, very good and good. This used to be a confidential process. However, since 2006, thanks to a court order, the senior officer is bound to show his junior the comments written in the appraisal form. This 'transparency' resulted in most officers giving superlative grades to juniors.

The provision was also exploited by certain states such as Madhya Pradesh, which often gave 10 out of 10 to its officers so that the state could get the maximum number of bureaucrats empanelled. The Union government is now working on changing the methodology of grading. "*The method of writing the APARs-which remains the preliminary basis for selection-is also being changed to be more meaningful," says an official. The personnel department database has been completely transformed by integrating different sets of data for a comprehensive 360-degree evaluation of officers.*

*Last year, the PMO and the cabinet secretariat examined the APARs of 1,250 all-India service officials, including IAS, IPS, Indian postal service, Indian revenue service and seven services of the railways, and empanelled 750 of them. "With the new criteria of merit and quality being applied, the number this year may come down to 550.* Fortunately, we have a good talent pool. Otherwise, we would have fallen short on officers," says a bureaucrat involved in the selection process.


*The new system also lays down norms for conducting the MSF. It requires one of the expert committee members to speak to one senior, one junior and one from the peer group of the officer applying for empanelment and take feedback on the three criteria. A fourth feedback has to be organised from a person who has dealt with the officer as a customer as an interface. These feedbacks have to be filled in a seven-page format, with the names of the four interviewees. Finally, the member must mention whether he or she recommends or strongly recommends the candidate for empanelment.* According to sources involved in the process, this is done to sketch a complete and precise picture of each candidate, portraying their personality and specifying the jobs they are most suited for.

*Meanwhile, of the nine officials rejected for empanelment last month one has a reputation of being a very competent official and had earlier been posted in Delhi. But there was negative feedback on his integrity. Another officer got a high rating on integrity but was seen to be poor on delivery and leadership qualities. A third officer got rejected because his motivation levels were found low in high-pressure jobs.*

*Before applying the new selection method, the government studied top management practices of several countries such as the United States, United Kingdom, Singapore and New Zealand, and also of private entities like McKinsey, GE and Tatas. The New Zealand government's method of selection was found to be the best and the most updated while the US system hadn't undergone any major change in the past two decades. *The Union government is also simultaneously working on reforms in the selection process of the chairman, managing directors and directors of nationalised banks.

Several previous governments at the Centre also talked of ushering in administrative reforms in all-India services but much of this remained mere lip service. Former prime minister Manmohan Singh was keen to introduce reforms and even took presentations from the ministry of personnel. But nothing came of it.

*Prime Minister Modi was aware of the flaws in the selection process but he opted to go for the reforms in phases. First, he informally dismantled the transfer-posting raj in the capital, which thrived on political patronage. *To do the job, he brought in P.K. Mishra as additional principal secretary and made him head of all appointments. The no-nonsense officer was his principal secretary when Modi was Gujarat chief minister. *"The PMO and the cabinet secretariat became unapproachable for favour-seeking officials," says a senior bureaucrat.* For the first time, an informal due diligence of the candidates to be empanelled in Delhi was introduced. The officers involved in the selection exercise for empanelment were required to make informal inquiries about the candidate before empanelling him/her.

*"The new method of empanelment and posting will change the essential character of the services when it comes to result-oriented work. All those who want merit to be the only criterion of selection should cherish it," says Mishra*. Along with Mishra, cabinet secretary P.K. Sinha, additional secretary in the PMO Bhaskar Khulbe and establishment officer in the ministry of personnel Rajiv Kumar played key roles in introducing the new method, braving much opposition from a section of the bureaucracy more comfortable with the status quo. The study on the new principles of selection was mainly done by a professional in Modi's core team, which made several presentations to officials in the ministry of personnel.

*While the Union government has been facing flak over controversial political appointments like former cricketer Chetan Chauhan as head of the National Institute of Fashion Technology, this piece of bureaucratic reform has hopefully sent out a stern message to civil servants across the country that all-round performance is the only way to scale the ladder. It's important to note here that one of the officials rejected for empanelment is a close relative of a highly placed Delhi-based bureaucrat. Clearly the old rules no longer apply.

https://in.news.yahoo.com/indias-top-babus-face-modi-100630565.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @GauravPandhi's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747747882552352768
@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s

@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA 

@GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @Kinetic

Take a look at @ANI_news's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747739607895281664

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @GauravPandhi's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747747882552352768


Just wondering what would have been bakhts reaction if Arvind Kejrwal or his ministers would have done that.
AAP would have been termed as traitors and anti-national.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Kejriwal says AAP will get 35 out of 40 seats in Goa, is there anyone from Goa?


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Baharo phool barsao .. mera Modi aaya hai



Indian Angel vs. Pakistan Angel. 





Presstitude(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @GauravPandhi's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747747882552352768
> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA
> 
> @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @Kinetic
> 
> Take a look at @ANI_news's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747739607895281664



VK Singh should have made himself unavailable after this incident.



litefire said:


> Just wondering what would have been bakhts reaction if Arvind Kejrwal or his ministers would have done that.
> AAP would have been termed as traitors and anti-national.



We Bhakths are not selective. Look at my answer above.
Anyway, the day Modi pretends to be a Arab at Iftar party is the day I will stop supporting him.
Is that clear enough?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> We Bhakths are not selective. Look at my answer above.
> Anyway, the day Modi pretends to be a Arab at Iftar party is the day I will stop supporting him.
> Is that clear enough?


A representative of the central govt is always there at the Iftaar party of the Pakistani high commission but so are the leaders of hurriyat. If it could have been avoided after the attack on the CRPF then it would have set up a nice trend.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> A representative of the central govt is always there at the Iftaar party of the Pakistani high commission but so are the leaders of hurriyat. If it could have been avoided after the attack on the CRPF then it would have set up a nice trend.



Absolutely agree on that point.
Wish Gen VK Singh clarifies. He is usually very angry with these kinds of issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @GauravPandhi's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747747882552352768



Anti national congress bootlickers and chamchas dunno the difference between a nod and a bow down.
Bowing down is something the scum of congress party does in front of Sonia.

And the journalist morons of congress criticizing Arnabs interview is like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

CorporateAffairs said:


> Anti national congress bootlickers and chamchas dunno the difference between a nod and a bow down.
> Bowing down is something the scum of congress party does in front of Sonia.
> 
> And the journalist morons of congress criticizing Arnabs interview is like



Not only that but that Idiot tweeter does not know how to address a general.
And this moron is tweeting about disrespect. What does he think he is doing to Gen VK Singh??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748142140950220800

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tangent123

litefire said:


> A representative of the central govt is always there at the Iftaar party of the Pakistani high commission but so are the leaders of hurriyat. If it could have been avoided after the attack on the CRPF then it would have set up a nice trend.


.....
No you kNow that Bhakts are India's Bhakts..not the persons...
..wonder when will AA Paaltoos will see through the lies of kejriwal and team


----------



## dray

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @GauravPandhi's Tweet:



Watched the video, but when did he bow??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

Rain Man said:


> Watched the video, but when did he bow??


Bro bow is in the context of accepting enemy invitation for party . where daily our soldiers laying their life fighting with this enemy.

Even the incident attack on crpf happened on the same day .

He could have refused to the party to show respect to our soldiers 

Yes or no what ur opinion bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Tangent123 said:


> .....
> No you kNow that Bhakts are India's Bhakts..not the persons...
> ..wonder when will AA Paaltoos will see through the lies of kejriwal and team


No the bakhts are not India's but bjp's bakhts. Right now there are Modi ji's bakhts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Is Arvind Kejriwal intentionally designing bills for Rejection? 

“Centre returns 14 bills to Delhi govt., Kejriwal fumes” – screamed almost every headline in the country. Few of them gave us details of “some of the bills returned”. Few quoted officials and “sources” to explain why the bills have been returned. While AAP and Arvind Kejriwal resorted to their all familiar drama, as always, nuance and facts took a backseat in the main stream media.

So I went about checking about what exactly this “returning” business is about. The list of Delhi Assembly bills is here. I will elucidate on a few cases below.

1. The 400% increase in salaries

Remember, the furore over this? The “ideal politician”, Arvind Kejriwal, decides to increase the salaries of MLAs, Ministers, himself by nearly 400%. And when questioned about this move, he goes on a tangent and asks if Arnab Goswami earns 5 crore per year!

*Anyways, coming back to the point – the Delhi government had to introduce 5, yes *FIVE*, bills to affect this increase. 5 out of the 14 bills returned relate to increase in the salary.*


The Members of Legislative Assembly of National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries, Allowances, Pension, etc.) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
The Ministers of The National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries and Allowances) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
The Speaker and Deputy Speaker of the Legislative Assembly of National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries and Allowances) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
The Leader of Opposition in the Legislative Assembly of the National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries and Allowances) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
The Salary and Allowances of the Chief Whip in the Legislative Assembly of the National Capital Territory of Delhi (Amendment) Bill, 2015
One doesn’t have to be a rocket scientist to understand that these bills have financial implications on the treasury of the government. Why are we talking about the financial implication? To know this, we have to go to the official website of the Delhi Assembly and read something.


“_A Bill or amendment shall not be introduced into, or moved in the Legislative Assembly except on the recommendation of the Lieutenant, Governor, if such Bill or amendment makes provision for any of the following matters, namely (am pasting only relevant section):_
_the amendment of the law with respect to any financial obligations undertaken or to be undertaken by the Government of the Capital_;”
“_the appropriation of moneys out of the Consolidated Fund of the Capital;_”

What the verbose means is this - If any bill imposes any financial obligations on the government, it has to first go to the LG and not to the Delhi Assembly. This rule is not picked up from random website or from a “source” – this is picked up the official website of the Delhi Assembly!

Now, if Kejriwal decides to willfully flaunt rules, and then cry victim – why is the mainstream media giving him more Oxygen, instead of questioning him on this? Why can’t Kejriwal consider working within the rules? Is it because he is above the law, just because he won 67 out of 70 seats?

2. The Jan Lokpal Bill

*In 2015, a renewed version of the 2013 bill was passed by this Assembly. The 2013 bill was not allowed to be introduced in the Assembly because it does not seek LG’s approval. And in 2015, just because he has a brute majority, Kejriwal has repeated the exact same mistake. My bet – he did this knowingly.*

Now, why does this bill need the LG’s approval? Let’s go back to the same section we mentioned above – setting up of Jan Lokpal institution requires money, which means “financial obligation” and therefore has to first go to LG, and then to the Assembly, irrespective of the majority you have in the Assembly. And to the best of my knowledge, such institutions are funded though the “Consolidated fund” of the government.

Secondly, and most importantly – read some clauses:


“_Janlokpal may, for the purpose of conducting any inquiry or investigation, utilise the services of any officer or organisation or investigation agency of the Central Government or the Government or any other government of any state or Union Territory_”
Where do we begin with, to counter this argument? Kejriwal wants powers to ask any government in the entire country to go on a wild goose chase for his allegations?

The act tactically mentions later that:


“_if any law requires any prior consent or approval to be obtained for securing the assistance of any investigating agency or specialized investigating agency, the Janlokpal shall ensure all requisite compliances_.”
*If any law*? To utilize or prosecute employees not belonging to your government, it *is* required to show cause, and then take necessary permission. But I am sure Kejriwal knows this, and has purposely inserted this clause.


“_For the purpose of inquiry or investigating into any matter, any officer or organisation or agency whose services are utilised under sub-section (5), may subject to the superintendence and direction of the Janlokpal exercise the powers of a civil court to ensure, - (a) summon and enforce the attendance of any person and examine him; _“
Are you afraid yet? Kejriwal wants the powers to “_summon any person_” while investigating “_any matter_”. Any person, Any matter, Any where! Can you even recollect the last time such a vague law was even attempted to be written?


“_Subject to the provisions of this Act, on receiving complaints from the Government or from members of the public or suo motu, the Janlokpal may proceed to inquire or investigate into the allegation of ‘corruption’ occurring in the National Capital Territory of Delhi.”_
The key phrase being – “_occurring in the National Capital Territory of Delhi_” – which means Kejriwal’s Lokpal will have the powers to investigate central government employees too. Remember, any person, any matter, any where?!

Just for reference, let’s check out Lokayukta act of, say, Karnataka – the act is applicable to “public servants”, mainly of the state government or of any other officers deputed on duty with the state government. This is how clarity is given, and not by saying “any person, any matter”.

And of course the caveat is this:


“_Provided that no inquiry shall be instituted on grounds of technical or procedural lapses in acts performed by public servants in good faith during the course of their official duties unless there is malafide_””
Good faith! Do you want to take a guess on who will get to decide “good faith”?

The bill has been designed for rejection. This bill has been perfectly designed for Kejriwal and company to create drama and cry victim. And of course a compliant media will ensure that only their side of the story is amplified and spread.

3. Delhi Members of Legislative Assembly (Removal of Disqualification) Bill

This is the famous “Office of Profit” bill that Kejriwal passed in retrospective effect. The graphic below explains the chicanery involved, so we needn’t go any further.






So that completes 7 out of the 14 bills. It is amply clear that all the bills were clearly in violation of one or more laws, and therefore were designed to be rejected. What about the other 7?

There is a “_Financial memorandum_” in the “The Delhi Urban Shelter Improvement Board (Amendment) Act 2015” – which means LG’s prior approval is needed. There is no real reason why the LG will not approve the introduction of bills such as these – all it does is changing eligibility dates to bring two laws in consonance. Kejriwal could have simply followed existing law and could have easily gotten this bill to become an act. I now begin to doubt if he wants such acts to be even passed in the first place!

The “The Delhi Netaji Subhas University of Technology Bill, 2015” envisages conversion of the College into a University. Again – a simple following of the procedure would have ensured that this act would have been passed by now!

From initial reading, the other 5 bills do not seem to have any “financial obligations” on the government. Newspapers seem to indicate that irrespective of this, it is required that the Ministry of Home Affairs vets all bills to understand if there is a “financial obligation” on the government of the Union Territory.

Fellow tweeter, Ashutosh (no, not THE Ashutosh!), has exposed in a series of tweets here, the draconian provisions of the proposed Delhi statehood bill (includes amendments to the Constitution too!). The reason for checks and balances in our governance system is precisely because of the examples like above. If getting a majority meant ignoring law, this country would have plunged into chaos long time back.

At the risk of sounding repetitive, I suspect that Kejriwal and his coterie know about this all along. The 67/70 victory has made them arrogant beyond imagination, and they are now taking their gullible supporters for a ride! I hope that this article serves as an eye-opener to all those who are willing to listen to reason.

- See more at: https://www.myind.net/kejriwal-intentionally-designing-bills-rejection

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Tangent123

litefire said:


> No the bakhts are not India's but bjp's bakhts. Right now there are Modi ji's bakhts.


...There may or may not be Modi's Bhakts..
I'm not a fan of BJP, but appreciate Modi...
It is Modi who has come to power, not BJP..

...and AAP has nothing to do with Aam Admi...it is only Modi.
Better change it's name to AMP - Anti Modi Party
.. u also know that Modi is the most suitable person to lead India. If not Modi, then who...kejriwaal..?? U know the answer..
come clean.
Modi & AA Paaltoos are like..." Hathi chale Bazar, Kutte bhoke haazar"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Tangent123 said:


> ...There may or may not be Modi's Bhakts..
> I'm not a fan of BJP, but appreciate Modi...
> It is Modi who has come to power, not BJP..
> 
> ...and AAP has nothing to do with Aam Admi...it is only Modi.
> Better change it's name to AMP - Anti Modi Party
> .. u also know that Modi is the most suitable person to lead India. If not Modi, then who...kejriwaal..?? U know the answer..
> come clean.
> Modi & AA Paaltoos are like..." Hathi chale Bazar, Kutte bhoke haazar"


Modi is the right person to lead India that's why he got a mandate of 330 seats in the lok sabha and he will surely get an another term. There is no doubt about that.
If AAP has nothing to do with the aam aadmi then the BJP has nothing to do with the hindutva.


----------



## Tangent123

litefire said:


> Modi is the right person to lead India that's why he got a mandate of 330 seats in the lok sabha and he will surely get an another term. There is no doubt about that.
> If AAP has nothing to do with the aam aadmi then the BJP has nothing to do with the hindutva.


..agreed...
Aap has nothing to do with common man...and BJP has nothing to do with hindutva..it is for nationalism...
..I told u before..it is mandate for Modi (Nationlist) not BJP (Hindutva)
So, now will AAP Paltoos stop barking at Modi...?? 
No.
Kejri has same problem with Modi, as pakistan has with India..
Kashmir / Running if Delhi administration are just bahana ( pretence)
.."ye na hota to kuch aour hota"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Soumitra said:


> Is Arvind Kejriwal intentionally designing bills for Rejection?
> 
> “Centre returns 14 bills to Delhi govt., Kejriwal fumes” – screamed almost every headline in the country. Few of them gave us details of “some of the bills returned”. Few quoted officials and “sources” to explain why the bills have been returned. While AAP and Arvind Kejriwal resorted to their all familiar drama, as always, nuance and facts took a backseat in the main stream media.
> 
> So I went about checking about what exactly this “returning” business is about. The list of Delhi Assembly bills is here. I will elucidate on a few cases below.
> 
> 1. The 400% increase in salaries
> 
> Remember, the furore over this? The “ideal politician”, Arvind Kejriwal, decides to increase the salaries of MLAs, Ministers, himself by nearly 400%. And when questioned about this move, he goes on a tangent and asks if Arnab Goswami earns 5 crore per year!
> 
> *Anyways, coming back to the point – the Delhi government had to introduce 5, yes *FIVE*, bills to affect this increase. 5 out of the 14 bills returned relate to increase in the salary.*
> 
> 
> The Members of Legislative Assembly of National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries, Allowances, Pension, etc.) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
> The Ministers of The National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries and Allowances) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
> The Speaker and Deputy Speaker of the Legislative Assembly of National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries and Allowances) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
> The Leader of Opposition in the Legislative Assembly of the National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries and Allowances) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
> The Salary and Allowances of the Chief Whip in the Legislative Assembly of the National Capital Territory of Delhi (Amendment) Bill, 2015
> One doesn’t have to be a rocket scientist to understand that these bills have financial implications on the treasury of the government. Why are we talking about the financial implication? To know this, we have to go to the official website of the Delhi Assembly and read something.
> 
> 
> “_A Bill or amendment shall not be introduced into, or moved in the Legislative Assembly except on the recommendation of the Lieutenant, Governor, if such Bill or amendment makes provision for any of the following matters, namely (am pasting only relevant section):_
> _the amendment of the law with respect to any financial obligations undertaken or to be undertaken by the Government of the Capital_;”
> “_the appropriation of moneys out of the Consolidated Fund of the Capital;_”
> 
> What the verbose means is this - If any bill imposes any financial obligations on the government, it has to first go to the LG and not to the Delhi Assembly. This rule is not picked up from random website or from a “source” – this is picked up the official website of the Delhi Assembly!
> 
> Now, if Kejriwal decides to willfully flaunt rules, and then cry victim – why is the mainstream media giving him more Oxygen, instead of questioning him on this? Why can’t Kejriwal consider working within the rules? Is it because he is above the law, just because he won 67 out of 70 seats?
> 
> 2. The Jan Lokpal Bill
> 
> *In 2015, a renewed version of the 2013 bill was passed by this Assembly. The 2013 bill was not allowed to be introduced in the Assembly because it does not seek LG’s approval. And in 2015, just because he has a brute majority, Kejriwal has repeated the exact same mistake. My bet – he did this knowingly.*
> 
> Now, why does this bill need the LG’s approval? Let’s go back to the same section we mentioned above – setting up of Jan Lokpal institution requires money, which means “financial obligation” and therefore has to first go to LG, and then to the Assembly, irrespective of the majority you have in the Assembly. And to the best of my knowledge, such institutions are funded though the “Consolidated fund” of the government.
> 
> Secondly, and most importantly – read some clauses:
> 
> 
> “_Janlokpal may, for the purpose of conducting any inquiry or investigation, utilise the services of any officer or organisation or investigation agency of the Central Government or the Government or any other government of any state or Union Territory_”
> Where do we begin with, to counter this argument? Kejriwal wants powers to ask any government in the entire country to go on a wild goose chase for his allegations?
> 
> The act tactically mentions later that:
> 
> 
> “_if any law requires any prior consent or approval to be obtained for securing the assistance of any investigating agency or specialized investigating agency, the Janlokpal shall ensure all requisite compliances_.”
> *If any law*? To utilize or prosecute employees not belonging to your government, it *is* required to show cause, and then take necessary permission. But I am sure Kejriwal knows this, and has purposely inserted this clause.
> 
> 
> “_For the purpose of inquiry or investigating into any matter, any officer or organisation or agency whose services are utilised under sub-section (5), may subject to the superintendence and direction of the Janlokpal exercise the powers of a civil court to ensure, - (a) summon and enforce the attendance of any person and examine him; _“
> Are you afraid yet? Kejriwal wants the powers to “_summon any person_” while investigating “_any matter_”. Any person, Any matter, Any where! Can you even recollect the last time such a vague law was even attempted to be written?
> 
> 
> “_Subject to the provisions of this Act, on receiving complaints from the Government or from members of the public or suo motu, the Janlokpal may proceed to inquire or investigate into the allegation of ‘corruption’ occurring in the National Capital Territory of Delhi.”_
> The key phrase being – “_occurring in the National Capital Territory of Delhi_” – which means Kejriwal’s Lokpal will have the powers to investigate central government employees too. Remember, any person, any matter, any where?!
> 
> Just for reference, let’s check out Lokayukta act of, say, Karnataka – the act is applicable to “public servants”, mainly of the state government or of any other officers deputed on duty with the state government. This is how clarity is given, and not by saying “any person, any matter”.
> 
> And of course the caveat is this:
> 
> 
> “_Provided that no inquiry shall be instituted on grounds of technical or procedural lapses in acts performed by public servants in good faith during the course of their official duties unless there is malafide_””
> Good faith! Do you want to take a guess on who will get to decide “good faith”?
> 
> The bill has been designed for rejection. This bill has been perfectly designed for Kejriwal and company to create drama and cry victim. And of course a compliant media will ensure that only their side of the story is amplified and spread.
> 
> 3. Delhi Members of Legislative Assembly (Removal of Disqualification) Bill
> 
> This is the famous “Office of Profit” bill that Kejriwal passed in retrospective effect. The graphic below explains the chicanery involved, so we needn’t go any further.
> 
> View attachment 314653
> 
> 
> So that completes 7 out of the 14 bills. It is amply clear that all the bills were clearly in violation of one or more laws, and therefore were designed to be rejected. What about the other 7?
> 
> There is a “_Financial memorandum_” in the “The Delhi Urban Shelter Improvement Board (Amendment) Act 2015” – which means LG’s prior approval is needed. There is no real reason why the LG will not approve the introduction of bills such as these – all it does is changing eligibility dates to bring two laws in consonance. Kejriwal could have simply followed existing law and could have easily gotten this bill to become an act. I now begin to doubt if he wants such acts to be even passed in the first place!
> 
> The “The Delhi Netaji Subhas University of Technology Bill, 2015” envisages conversion of the College into a University. Again – a simple following of the procedure would have ensured that this act would have been passed by now!
> 
> From initial reading, the other 5 bills do not seem to have any “financial obligations” on the government. Newspapers seem to indicate that irrespective of this, it is required that the Ministry of Home Affairs vets all bills to understand if there is a “financial obligation” on the government of the Union Territory.
> 
> Fellow tweeter, Ashutosh (no, not THE Ashutosh!), has exposed in a series of tweets here, the draconian provisions of the proposed Delhi statehood bill (includes amendments to the Constitution too!). The reason for checks and balances in our governance system is precisely because of the examples like above. If getting a majority meant ignoring law, this country would have plunged into chaos long time back.
> 
> At the risk of sounding repetitive, I suspect that Kejriwal and his coterie know about this all along. The 67/70 victory has made them arrogant beyond imagination, and they are now taking their gullible supporters for a ride! I hope that this article serves as an eye-opener to all those who are willing to listen to reason.
> 
> - See more at: https://www.myind.net/kejriwal-intentionally-designing-bills-rejection



Really impressed with this article.
We need more of these kinds of authors to expose charlatans like Kejriwal.

Coming to AAP, Had they put down heads and done well in Delhi, I would have whole heartedly supported them in Punjab over the pathetic Badals.
It looks like Punjab will now have 2 equally worse choices. God have pity on them.

Hypothetically if AAP wins Punjab, there is no guarantee that Kejri would not demand Centre to give military under him, otherwise, all problems of Punjab will be blamed on Modi. I have no doubt AAP is NOT capable to doing any work. So, in all honesty, this party should not be anywhere near governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grevion

Tangent123 said:


> ..agreed...
> Aap has nothing to do with common man...and BJP has nothing to do with hindutva..it is for nationalism...
> ..I told u before..it is mandate for Modi (Nationlist) not BJP (Hindutva)
> So, now will AAP Paltoos stop barking at Modi...??
> No.
> Kejri has same problem with Modi, as pakistan has with India..
> Kashmir / Running if Delhi administration are just bahana ( pretence)
> .."ye na hota to kuch aour hota"


BJP has nothing to do with hindutva? LOL. There whole party campaign in UP for the past many years has been on hindutva and Ram Mandir.
Kejriwal has the same problem with Modi as Pakistan has with India. Yes that's why center has returned 14 bills of the Delhi assembly, that is why their is no control of Delhi govt over Delhi ACB, that is why the bill on the office of parliamentary secretary is returned by the President on the recommendation of the cabinet minister, the LG of Delhi is working wonderfully with the Delhi govt.
All because Kejriwal is to Modi as Pakistan is to India.
God I knew every other anti-bakht is termed as anti-national or a Pakistani in India but this is just too funny to comprehend.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> BJP has nothing to do with hindutva? LOL. There whole party campaign in UP for the past many years has been on hindutva and Ram Mandir.
> Kejriwal has the same problem with Modi as Pakistan has with India. Yes that's why center has returned 14 bills of the Delhi assembly, that is why their is no control of Delhi govt over Delhi ACB, that is why the bill on the office of parliamentary secretary is returned by the President on the recommendation of the cabinet minister, the LG of Delhi is working wonderfully with the Delhi govt.
> All because Kejriwal is to Modi as Pakistan is to India.
> God I knew every other anti-bakht is termed as anti-national or a Pakistani in India but this is just too funny to comprehend.



Nonsense.
You really must read the Lokpal bill sent by Kejri?

He want's power to investigate PM, Union ministers, Military heads and security chiefs. Very reasonable eh?
Oh wait, Kejri also want's Delhi lokpal to be able investigate in any area in India...still with me I hope..
There is more, Kejri's lokpal also has a provision to change the existing laws as and when Kejri sees fit. I hope you have not fainted by now..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> Is Arvind Kejriwal intentionally designing bills for Rejection?
> 
> “Centre returns 14 bills to Delhi govt., Kejriwal fumes” – screamed almost every headline in the country. Few of them gave us details of “some of the bills returned”. Few quoted officials and “sources” to explain why the bills have been returned. While AAP and Arvind Kejriwal resorted to their all familiar drama, as always, nuance and facts took a backseat in the main stream media.
> 
> So I went about checking about what exactly this “returning” business is about. The list of Delhi Assembly bills is here. I will elucidate on a few cases below.
> 
> 1. The 400% increase in salaries
> 
> Remember, the furore over this? The “ideal politician”, Arvind Kejriwal, decides to increase the salaries of MLAs, Ministers, himself by nearly 400%. And when questioned about this move, he goes on a tangent and asks if Arnab Goswami earns 5 crore per year!
> 
> *Anyways, coming back to the point – the Delhi government had to introduce 5, yes *FIVE*, bills to affect this increase. 5 out of the 14 bills returned relate to increase in the salary.*
> 
> 
> The Members of Legislative Assembly of National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries, Allowances, Pension, etc.) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
> The Ministers of The National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries and Allowances) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
> The Speaker and Deputy Speaker of the Legislative Assembly of National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries and Allowances) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
> The Leader of Opposition in the Legislative Assembly of the National Capital Territory of Delhi (Salaries and Allowances) (Amendment) Bill, 2015
> The Salary and Allowances of the Chief Whip in the Legislative Assembly of the National Capital Territory of Delhi (Amendment) Bill, 2015
> One doesn’t have to be a rocket scientist to understand that these bills have financial implications on the treasury of the government. Why are we talking about the financial implication? To know this, we have to go to the official website of the Delhi Assembly and read something.
> 
> 
> “_A Bill or amendment shall not be introduced into, or moved in the Legislative Assembly except on the recommendation of the Lieutenant, Governor, if such Bill or amendment makes provision for any of the following matters, namely (am pasting only relevant section):_
> _the amendment of the law with respect to any financial obligations undertaken or to be undertaken by the Government of the Capital_;”
> “_the appropriation of moneys out of the Consolidated Fund of the Capital;_”
> 
> What the verbose means is this - If any bill imposes any financial obligations on the government, it has to first go to the LG and not to the Delhi Assembly. This rule is not picked up from random website or from a “source” – this is picked up the official website of the Delhi Assembly!
> 
> Now, if Kejriwal decides to willfully flaunt rules, and then cry victim – why is the mainstream media giving him more Oxygen, instead of questioning him on this? Why can’t Kejriwal consider working within the rules? Is it because he is above the law, just because he won 67 out of 70 seats?
> 
> 2. The Jan Lokpal Bill
> 
> *In 2015, a renewed version of the 2013 bill was passed by this Assembly. The 2013 bill was not allowed to be introduced in the Assembly because it does not seek LG’s approval. And in 2015, just because he has a brute majority, Kejriwal has repeated the exact same mistake. My bet – he did this knowingly.*
> 
> Now, why does this bill need the LG’s approval? Let’s go back to the same section we mentioned above – setting up of Jan Lokpal institution requires money, which means “financial obligation” and therefore has to first go to LG, and then to the Assembly, irrespective of the majority you have in the Assembly. And to the best of my knowledge, such institutions are funded though the “Consolidated fund” of the government.
> 
> Secondly, and most importantly – read some clauses:
> 
> 
> “_Janlokpal may, for the purpose of conducting any inquiry or investigation, utilise the services of any officer or organisation or investigation agency of the Central Government or the Government or any other government of any state or Union Territory_”
> Where do we begin with, to counter this argument? Kejriwal wants powers to ask any government in the entire country to go on a wild goose chase for his allegations?
> 
> The act tactically mentions later that:
> 
> 
> “_if any law requires any prior consent or approval to be obtained for securing the assistance of any investigating agency or specialized investigating agency, the Janlokpal shall ensure all requisite compliances_.”
> *If any law*? To utilize or prosecute employees not belonging to your government, it *is* required to show cause, and then take necessary permission. But I am sure Kejriwal knows this, and has purposely inserted this clause.
> 
> 
> “_For the purpose of inquiry or investigating into any matter, any officer or organisation or agency whose services are utilised under sub-section (5), may subject to the superintendence and direction of the Janlokpal exercise the powers of a civil court to ensure, - (a) summon and enforce the attendance of any person and examine him; _“
> Are you afraid yet? Kejriwal wants the powers to “_summon any person_” while investigating “_any matter_”. Any person, Any matter, Any where! Can you even recollect the last time such a vague law was even attempted to be written?
> 
> 
> “_Subject to the provisions of this Act, on receiving complaints from the Government or from members of the public or suo motu, the Janlokpal may proceed to inquire or investigate into the allegation of ‘corruption’ occurring in the National Capital Territory of Delhi.”_
> The key phrase being – “_occurring in the National Capital Territory of Delhi_” – which means Kejriwal’s Lokpal will have the powers to investigate central government employees too. Remember, any person, any matter, any where?!
> 
> Just for reference, let’s check out Lokayukta act of, say, Karnataka – the act is applicable to “public servants”, mainly of the state government or of any other officers deputed on duty with the state government. This is how clarity is given, and not by saying “any person, any matter”.
> 
> And of course the caveat is this:
> 
> 
> “_Provided that no inquiry shall be instituted on grounds of technical or procedural lapses in acts performed by public servants in good faith during the course of their official duties unless there is malafide_””
> Good faith! Do you want to take a guess on who will get to decide “good faith”?
> 
> The bill has been designed for rejection. This bill has been perfectly designed for Kejriwal and company to create drama and cry victim. And of course a compliant media will ensure that only their side of the story is amplified and spread.
> 
> 3. Delhi Members of Legislative Assembly (Removal of Disqualification) Bill
> 
> This is the famous “Office of Profit” bill that Kejriwal passed in retrospective effect. The graphic below explains the chicanery involved, so we needn’t go any further.
> 
> View attachment 314653
> 
> 
> So that completes 7 out of the 14 bills. It is amply clear that all the bills were clearly in violation of one or more laws, and therefore were designed to be rejected. What about the other 7?
> 
> There is a “_Financial memorandum_” in the “The Delhi Urban Shelter Improvement Board (Amendment) Act 2015” – which means LG’s prior approval is needed. There is no real reason why the LG will not approve the introduction of bills such as these – all it does is changing eligibility dates to bring two laws in consonance. Kejriwal could have simply followed existing law and could have easily gotten this bill to become an act. I now begin to doubt if he wants such acts to be even passed in the first place!
> 
> The “The Delhi Netaji Subhas University of Technology Bill, 2015” envisages conversion of the College into a University. Again – a simple following of the procedure would have ensured that this act would have been passed by now!
> 
> From initial reading, the other 5 bills do not seem to have any “financial obligations” on the government. Newspapers seem to indicate that irrespective of this, it is required that the Ministry of Home Affairs vets all bills to understand if there is a “financial obligation” on the government of the Union Territory.
> 
> Fellow tweeter, Ashutosh (no, not THE Ashutosh!), has exposed in a series of tweets here, the draconian provisions of the proposed Delhi statehood bill (includes amendments to the Constitution too!). The reason for checks and balances in our governance system is precisely because of the examples like above. If getting a majority meant ignoring law, this country would have plunged into chaos long time back.
> 
> At the risk of sounding repetitive, I suspect that Kejriwal and his coterie know about this all along. The 67/70 victory has made them arrogant beyond imagination, and they are now taking their gullible supporters for a ride! I hope that this article serves as an eye-opener to all those who are willing to listen to reason.
> 
> - See more at: https://www.myind.net/kejriwal-intentionally-designing-bills-rejection



Kejriwal perfectly fit's into all the name calling the media did to modi in the past 14 years........ I mean he fits 200% to be called as Hitler, dictator, Arrogant, One-Man Show, Coward, Self obsessed ............But guess what Indian media cant open their mouth against AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Nonsense.
> You really must read the Lokpal bill sent by Kejri?
> 
> He want's power to investigate PM, Union ministers, Military heads and security chiefs. Very reasonable eh?
> Oh wait, Kejri also want's Delhi lokpal to be able investigate in any area in India...still with me I hope..


You are posting such a misleading information here.
Here are a few extracts from the bill for you-
'The Bill proposes to cover any act of corruption as defined in the
Prevention of Corruption Act done within territory of Delhi'.
I hope you know that the Delhi NCR is not the whole of India.


DesiGuy1403 said:


> There is more, Kejri's lokpal also has a provision to change the existing laws as and when Kejri sees fit. I hope you have not fainted by now..


Again-
The Government may, by notification in the official Gazette and
subject to the condition of previous publication, make rules for carrying
out the purposes of this Act.
Every rule made under this Act and every order issued under section 21 shall be laid as soon as may be after it is made or issued 
before the Legislative Assembly while it is in session. 
So no Kejriwal cannot make rules on his own.

Cental govt send the bill back because it has the provision that the LG of Delhi must accept the recommendation of the standing committee to appoint the lokpal.
And the LG can only remove the lokpal with the recommendation of the state assembly where 2/3 of the members voted.
This irked the central govt the most as they wont have any control over the lokpal as they have with the Delhi ACB.
This is a very strong anti-corruption bill in India perhaps only comparable to the lokayutta bill of the Uttrakhand.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> You are posting such a misleading information here.
> Here are a few extracts from the bill for you-
> 'The Bill proposes to cover any act of corruption as defined in the
> Prevention of Corruption Act done within territory of Delhi'.
> I hope you know that the Delhi NCR is not the whole of India.
> 
> Again-
> The Government may, by notification in the official Gazette and
> subject to the condition of previous publication, make rules for carrying
> out the purposes of this Act.
> Every rule made under this Act and every order issued under section 21 shall be laid as soon as may be after it is made or issued
> before the Legislative Assembly while it is in session.
> So no Kejriwal cannot make rules on his own.



So, you are OK with Delhi govt investigating PM, Union Cabinet and Military chiefs?
Please let me know what you are smoking.

And your second point points to the recent fiasco AAP made while trying to make the 21 MLA's as secretaries Legal.

Kejri did not want the Lokpal bill passed, hence these moronic rules.

I can't for a moment believe any sane person would support a bill where states can prosecute Pm and Union Cabinet!
Unless of course you happen to be AAPtard.

*Look at this gem from Kejriwal today*

http://zeenews.india.com/news/delhi...pm-modis-clothes-arvind-kejriwal_1901854.html

Does anyone have any doubts Kejri is in Full retard mode?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> So, you are OK with Delhi govt investigating PM, Union Cabinet and Military chiefs?
> Please let me know what you are smoking.
> 
> And your second point points to the recent fiasco AAP made while trying to make the 21 MLA's as secretaries Legal.
> 
> Kejri did not want the Lokpal bill passed, hence these moronic rules.
> 
> I can't for a moment believe any sane person would support a bill where states can prosecute Pm and Union Cabinet!
> Unless of course you happen to be AAPtard.
> 
> *Look at this gem from Kejriwal today*
> 
> http://zeenews.india.com/news/delhi...pm-modis-clothes-arvind-kejriwal_1901854.html
> 
> Does anyone have any doubts Kejri is in Full retard mode?


Okay firstly Delhi govt. wont investigate the PM, Union cabinet or the military chief but the Delhi lokpal can look into any matter of corruption occurred within the territory of Delhi NCR brought under its investigation.
Delhi lokpal will be appointed by the LG on the recommendation of a standing committee which constitutes CM, leader of the opposition, chief justice of the Delhi high court and some other members.
As per the issue of 21 MLA's with the office of profit. Do I need to quote you that the state of Gujarat, Uttrakhand, Jharkhand, Tamil Naidu and almost every other state govt has appointed some MLA's as the parliamentary secretary the only difference is that they passed the law before doing that to make it legal. 
And please never me quote anything from zee(pee) news as only a retard will ever watch that channel let alone believing what they say.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> Okay firstly Delhi govt. wont investigate the PM, Union cabinet or the military chief but the Delhi lokpal can look into any matter of corruption occurred within the territory of Delhi NCR brought under its investigation.
> Delhi lokpal will be appointed by the LG on the recommendation of a standing committee which constitutes CM, leader of the opposition, chief justice of the Delhi high court and some other members.
> As per the issue of 21 MLA's with the office of profit. Do I need to quote you that the state of Gujarat, Uttrakhand, Jharkhand, Tamil Naidu and almost every other state govt has appointed some MLA's as the parliamentary secretary the only difference is that they passed the law before doing that to make it legal.
> And please never me quote anything from zee(pee) news as only a retard will ever watch that channel let alone believing what they say.



Stop it please. check the below link. Educate yourself.
And then one wonders why center rejects this bill!!

http://indianexpress.com/article/ex...i-lokpal-bill-v-2014-bill-v-uttarakhand-bill/

Kejri had no intention of passing Lokpal, hence he made such idiotic one that center was forced not to give permission to it.

Add Kejri's today's quotes on Modi's clothes and you can clearly see who is in full retard mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Stop it please. check the below link. Educate yourself.
> And then one wonders why center rejects this bill!!
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/ex...i-lokpal-bill-v-2014-bill-v-uttarakhand-bill/
> 
> Kejri had no intention of passing Lokpal, hence he made such idiotic one that center was forced not to give permission to it.
> 
> Add Kejri's today's quotes on Modi's clothes and you can clearly see who is in full retard mode.


The link you gave only compares the 2015 lokpal bill with that of 2014 lokpal and the uttrakhand lokayukta bill.
Nowhere it justifies the central govt. rejecting to pass the bill.
As to the definition of the public servants is concerned their should be more clarification on that.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> The link you gave only compares the 2015 lokpal bill with that of 2014 lokpal and the uttrakhand lokayukta bill.
> Nowhere it justifies the central govt. rejecting to pass the bill.
> As to the definition of the public servants is concerned their should be more clarification on that.



And who is REQUIRED to provide that clarification?
Why have they not provided that clarification on paper?

Do you think without that clarification center should pass that Lokpal?

Look mate, you know Kejri deliberately made those changes from his own 2014 bill. He didn't want to pass the bill in 2015 and he deliberately deleted the clarification.

It gives Kejri and you a reason to blame Modi.

reality though has been exposed!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> And who is REQUIRED to provide that clarification?
> Why have they not provided that clarification on paper?
> 
> Do you think without that clarification center should pass that Lokpal?
> 
> Look mate, you know Kejri deliberately made those changes from his own 2014 bill. He didn't want to pass the bill in 2015 and he deliberately deleted the clarification.
> 
> It gives Kejri and you a reason to blame Modi.
> 
> reality though has been exposed!


The center returned the bill on the ground of it not being approved by the LG before presenting it to the assembly. 

The bill is a more refined version of the 2014 bill where some clauses were removed because of necessity(they dont have ACB or police under their control atleast gotta have some law enforcing agency to work with).
It is nothing illegal or out of the constitution.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Congress protests temple demolition in Andhra.
Who's playing politics now?
FCUK Anti national congress.


----------



## ranjeet

*Nirbhaya rapist sparks intel alert, Police suspect juvenile in touch with Islamic radicals*
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...el-alert-islamic-radicals-jihad/1/703299.html

looks like poster boy of Liberals is in trouble again.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Soumitra

litefire said:


> You are posting such a misleading information here.
> Here are a few extracts from the bill for you-
> 'The Bill proposes to cover any act of corruption as defined in the
> Prevention of Corruption Act done within territory of Delhi'.
> I hope you know that the Delhi NCR is not the whole of India.
> 
> Again-
> The Government may, by notification in the official Gazette and
> subject to the condition of previous publication, make rules for carrying
> out the purposes of this Act.
> Every rule made under this Act and every order issued under section 21 shall be laid as soon as may be after it is made or issued
> before the Legislative Assembly while it is in session.
> So no Kejriwal cannot make rules on his own.
> 
> Cental govt send the bill back because it has the provision that the LG of Delhi must accept the recommendation of the standing committee to appoint the lokpal.
> And the LG can only remove the lokpal with the recommendation of the state assembly where 2/3 of the members voted.
> This irked the central govt the most as they wont have any control over the lokpal as they have with the Delhi ACB.
> This is a very strong anti-corruption bill in India perhaps only comparable to the lokayutta bill of the Uttrakhand.


Can you make a point by point rebuttal on my post https://defence.pk/threads/indian-p...tes-discussions.281816/page-3503#post-8423769

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Soumitra said:


> Can you make a point by point rebuttal on my post https://defence.pk/threads/indian-p...tes-discussions.281816/page-3503#post-8423769


I would have quoted your post and the article, I have done that on a few points in my above posts. However I dont find this article and the link itself credible.(what the heck is myind.net). What's with the graphics blaming Kejriwal of blatant assault on law and the constitution. Why not post the example of when Sheila Dixit did the same by appointing MLA's as the parliamentary secretary but nothing happened because their was a Congress govt. in the center.


ranjeet said:


> *Nirbhaya rapist sparks intel alert, Police suspect juvenile in touch with Islamic radicals*
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...el-alert-islamic-radicals-jihad/1/703299.html
> 
> looks like poster boy of Liberals is in trouble again.


Guys like him should never have been freed in the first place. He should be killed in the most brutal manner possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748581653174329344


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> The center returned the bill on the ground of it not being approved by the LG before presenting it to the assembly.
> 
> The bill is a more refined version of the 2014 bill where some clauses were removed because of necessity(they dont have ACB or police under their control atleast gotta have some law enforcing agency to work with).
> It is nothing illegal or out of the constitution.



Huh...What LG has done is secondary.
What's primary is what Kejri has done. Why did he deliberately approve a Lokpal that would bring PM & Union Cabinet under Delhi Govt?

So, a state govt having power over PM and Union Cabinet is LEGAL and with in framework of the constitution.

err...carry on mate.

Like leader like AAPtard.

Yesterday your great leader kejru said Modi's underwear in 2 years costs around 5 crores. That's the kind of retard you lot have chosen!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Modi government takes big step towards implementing uniform civil code; move likely to trigger heated political debate 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ical-debate/articleshow/52998700.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Huh...What LG has done is secondary.
> What's primary is what Kejri has done. Why did he deliberately approve a Lokpal that would bring PM & Union Cabinet under Delhi Govt?
> 
> So, a state govt having power over PM and Union Cabinet is LEGAL and with in framework of the constitution.
> 
> err...carry on mate.
> 
> Like leader like AAPtard.
> 
> Yesterday your great leader kejru said Modi's underwear in 2 years costs around 5 crores. That's the kind of retard you lot have chosen!


Why are you constantly twisting the fact that the PM or the central cabinet will come under the Delhi govt because of the lokpal. It will only be an anti-corruption investigation agency. It can only investigate the case of corruption occurred in the territory of delhi.
If an MP is involved in the unethical ways of generating profit within delhi then the lokpal can conduct an enquiry against him/her.
And no I am not an aaptard. I have constantly clarified in this forum that unlike some of you I refrain myself to be a bakht or a dynasty lover.
Irrespective of the leaders it is the country and safeguarding its interest that matters.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> Why are you constantly twisting the fact that the PM or the central cabinet will come under the Delhi govt because of the lokpal. It will only be an anti-corruption investigation agency. It can only investigate the case of corruption occurred in the territory of delhi.
> If an MP is involved in the unethical ways of generating profit within delhi then the lokpal can conduct an enquiry against him/her.



Huh...Like I and others have pointed out numerous times, the Delhi Lokpal bill brings president, PM, union cabinet and diplomats under Kejru..
I have given you proof and yet you deny.

Why is that?


----------



## magudi

litefire said:


> The link you gave only compares the 2015 lokpal bill with that of 2014 lokpal and the uttrakhand lokayukta bill.
> Nowhere it justifies the central govt. rejecting to pass the bill.
> As to the definition of the public servants is concerned their should be more clarification on that.




no use arguing with bhakts bro .

they're brain dead modi boot lickers 

any one with common sense would've figured out by now that Modi is using everything at his command to make life hell of kejriwal

fact is Modi knows kejri is doing good and once people get a taste of corruption free good governance no one can stop kejri from rising and this is why Modi fears kejri

this thread is a stable of Modi tards I would suggest you not to waste time engaging with imbeciles here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Huh...Like I and others have pointed out numerous times, the Delhi Lokpal bill brings president, PM, union cabinet and diplomats under Kejru..
> I have given you proof and yet you deny.
> 
> Why is that?


There is no clarification on if the Delhi lokpal can investigate against the PM or the union cabinet but even if it can why are you so concerned about it? Any case of corruption in Delhi can be investigated by the Delhi lokpal and although I trust the PM to not indulge in any such activity while he is on such an important post but if he does then lokpal must have a right to investigate. 



magudi said:


> no use arguing with bhakts bro .
> 
> they're brain dead modi boot lickers
> 
> any one with common sense would've figured out by now that Modi is using everything at his command to make life hell of kejriwal
> 
> fact is Modi knows kejri is doing good and once people get a taste of corruption free good governance no one can stop kejri from rising and this is why Modi fears kejri
> 
> this thread is a stable of Modi tards I would suggest you not to waste time engaging with imbeciles here.


I know that mate but Kejriwal or not there shouldn't be the constant bashing of a guy who is not in line with their leader and that's too on the fake and false propaganda of paid media.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

power ministry best performer in review followed by roads

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pms-...of-the-class-1427005?pfrom=home-lateststories

*The best-performing ministries according to a review led by Prime Minister Narendra Modi are Power, headed by Piyush Goyal, and Nitin Gadkari's Roads and Highways Ministry.*

Yesterday, the economic affairs secretary presented an update on each ministry's work as well as their accounts to the Prime Minister and other top members of his office. All ministries had submitted their presentations to the economic affairs secretary.


The exercise lasted five hours and comes ahead of a cabinet reshuffle expected next week before the PM leaves for a tour of Africa. Mr Modi told ministers they need to work harder to deliver on campaign promises and to promote and implement flagship government schemes. To keep a check on this, the PM reportedly wants to repeat this detailed review every three months.

"The government has been announcing good schemes but the "doot" messengers (ministers and lawmakers) have not been able to take it to the public," the PM repeatedly told the council of ministers.

Sources who attended the review session said that the Big Four - Home, Defence, Finance and Foreign - were discussed with a very restricted group of attendees.

Sources said that the ministries red-circled as under-performers included Health, with the Prime Minister making it clear that he would like to see faster progress on plans for state-run hospitals like Delhi's AIIMS in other parts of the country. Sources also said that the need for more IITs and IIMs, business and engineering colleges, to be quickly set up, was also stressed as a priority. Telecom Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad was reportedly told that improving connectivity and the persistent call-drop problems must be dealt with far more urgently.

*The cabinet reshuffle next week is expected to deliver a promotion for Mr Goyal, the Power Minister. States like Uttar Pradesh which are headed for elections are expected to be granted more representation.*

The council of ministers currently has 66 members including the Prime Minister. It cannot exceed 82 members.


+++

i heard a similar view and posted couple of days back



PARIKRAMA said:


> Anyways i am having a feeling power minister Mr Piyush may takeover as DM and MP may go to Home with Rajnath returning to UP CM incase NDA wins in UP elections.




Source: https://defence.pk/threads/make-in-...ke-off-next-month.437057/page-2#ixzz4DBKAGnkV

Not sure what will happen but perhaps Mr Goyal may be given a more important portfolio... Hopefully Defence,,

@Abingdonboy @anant_s @Levina
This is a good thing.. See how under performers are politely told.. i guess heads will roll if they continue like that for some more time..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dray

litefire said:


> Why are you constantly twisting the fact that the PM or the central cabinet will come under the Delhi govt because of the lokpal. It will only be an anti-corruption investigation agency. It can only investigate the case of corruption occurred in the territory of delhi.
> If an MP is involved in the unethical ways of generating profit within delhi then the lokpal can conduct an enquiry against him/her.
> And no I am not an aaptard. I have constantly clarified in this forum that unlike some of you I refrain myself to be a bakht or a dynasty lover.
> Irrespective of the leaders it is the country and safeguarding its interest that matters.



And where both the houses of parliament sits? Where all the ministers, PM, opposition leader, Chief justice of India, COAS, even the President of India sits? Kejriwal probably wants to be the super-central government!!

Come on, many parts of his bill are atrocious, he even wants to open banks in Delhi without RBI's approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

PARIKRAMA said:


> power ministry best performer in review followed by roads
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pms-...of-the-class-1427005?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> *The best-performing ministries according to a review led by Prime Minister Narendra Modi are Power, headed by Piyush Goyal, and Nitin Gadkari's Roads and Highways Ministry.*
> 
> Yesterday, the economic affairs secretary presented an update on each ministry's work as well as their accounts to the Prime Minister and other top members of his office. All ministries had submitted their presentations to the economic affairs secretary.
> 
> 
> The exercise lasted five hours and comes ahead of a cabinet reshuffle expected next week before the PM leaves for a tour of Africa. Mr Modi told ministers they need to work harder to deliver on campaign promises and to promote and implement flagship government schemes. To keep a check on this, the PM reportedly wants to repeat this detailed review every three months.
> 
> "The government has been announcing good schemes but the "doot" messengers (ministers and lawmakers) have not been able to take it to the public," the PM repeatedly told the council of ministers.
> 
> Sources who attended the review session said that the Big Four - Home, Defence, Finance and Foreign - were discussed with a very restricted group of attendees.
> 
> Sources said that the ministries red-circled as under-performers included Health, with the Prime Minister making it clear that he would like to see faster progress on plans for state-run hospitals like Delhi's AIIMS in other parts of the country. Sources also said that the need for more IITs and IIMs, business and engineering colleges, to be quickly set up, was also stressed as a priority. Telecom Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad was reportedly told that improving connectivity and the persistent call-drop problems must be dealt with far more urgently.
> 
> *The cabinet reshuffle next week is expected to deliver a promotion for Mr Goyal, the Power Minister. States like Uttar Pradesh which are headed for elections are expected to be granted more representation.*
> 
> The council of ministers currently has 66 members including the Prime Minister. It cannot exceed 82 members.
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> i heard a similar view and posted couple of days back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/make-in-...ke-off-next-month.437057/page-2#ixzz4DBKAGnkV
> 
> Not sure what will happen but perhaps Mr Goyal may be given a more important portfolio... Hopefully Defence,,
> 
> @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Levina
> This is a good thing.. See how under performers are politely told.. i guess heads will roll if they continue like that for some more time..


piyush goyal has really done well with power Ministry and given he had to start afresh after massive coal scam, its commendable. today most base load stations are running at peak capacity and a reliable supply of domestic coal has ensured excellent Availability and Capacity factors. Whats more stalled power projects have also started to move.
Kudos to minister and his team!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

litefire said:


> There is no clarification on if the Delhi lokpal can investigate against the PM or the union cabinet but even if it can why are you so concerned about it? Any case of corruption in Delhi can be investigated by the Delhi lokpal and although I trust the PM to not indulge in any such activity while he is on such an important post but if he does then lokpal must have a right to investigate.



A Chief Minster of a city wants legal jurisdiction over the entire central government, President, CJI, army, and every damn thing that runs the country because everything runs from that city, and you are not seeing any problem there??

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Grevion

PARIKRAMA said:


> power ministry best performer in review followed by roads
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pms-...of-the-class-1427005?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> *The best-performing ministries according to a review led by Prime Minister Narendra Modi are Power, headed by Piyush Goyal, and Nitin Gadkari's Roads and Highways Ministry.*
> 
> Yesterday, the economic affairs secretary presented an update on each ministry's work as well as their accounts to the Prime Minister and other top members of his office. All ministries had submitted their presentations to the economic affairs secretary.
> 
> 
> The exercise lasted five hours and comes ahead of a cabinet reshuffle expected next week before the PM leaves for a tour of Africa. Mr Modi told ministers they need to work harder to deliver on campaign promises and to promote and implement flagship government schemes. To keep a check on this, the PM reportedly wants to repeat this detailed review every three months.
> 
> "The government has been announcing good schemes but the "doot" messengers (ministers and lawmakers) have not been able to take it to the public," the PM repeatedly told the council of ministers.
> 
> Sources who attended the review session said that the Big Four - Home, Defence, Finance and Foreign - were discussed with a very restricted group of attendees.
> 
> Sources said that the ministries red-circled as under-performers included Health, with the Prime Minister making it clear that he would like to see faster progress on plans for state-run hospitals like Delhi's AIIMS in other parts of the country. Sources also said that the need for more IITs and IIMs, business and engineering colleges, to be quickly set up, was also stressed as a priority. Telecom Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad was reportedly told that improving connectivity and the persistent call-drop problems must be dealt with far more urgently.
> 
> *The cabinet reshuffle next week is expected to deliver a promotion for Mr Goyal, the Power Minister. States like Uttar Pradesh which are headed for elections are expected to be granted more representation.*
> 
> The council of ministers currently has 66 members including the Prime Minister. It cannot exceed 82 members.
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> i heard a similar view and posted couple of days back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/make-in-...ke-off-next-month.437057/page-2#ixzz4DBKAGnkV
> 
> Not sure what will happen but perhaps Mr Goyal may be given a more important portfolio... Hopefully Defence,,
> 
> @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Levina
> This is a good thing.. See how under performers are politely told.. i guess heads will roll if they continue like that for some more time..


Where is our honorable DM MP on that list.
But bro doesn't MP transfer to HM means a promotion for him?



Rain Man said:


> And where both the houses of parliament sits? Where all the ministers, PM, opposition leader, Chief justice of India, COAS, even the President of India sits? Kejriwal probably wants to be the super-central government!!
> 
> Come on, many parts of his bill are atrocious, he even wants to open banks in Delhi without RBI's approval.


.
I have already said that there is no clarification on if the lokpal can conduct an inquiry against the PM, union cabinet the coas or the President.
However even if it can there is nothing wrong in it as the lokpal will be bounded by the law to only look into the matter that happened within Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

litefire said:


> I have already said that there is no clarification on if the lokpal can conduct an inquiry against the PM, union cabinet the coas or the President.
> However even if it can there is nothing wrong in it as the lokpal will be bounded by the law to only look into the matter that happened within Delhi.



For the first part, the bill asks for jurisdiction over everything within the land area of Delhi, that covers e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g!!

And for the second part, I repeat; A Chief Minster of a city wants legal jurisdiction over the entire central government, President, CJI, army, and every damn thing that runs the country because everything runs from that city, and you are not seeing any problem there?? Nothing sounds atrociously wrong there??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

MIM has not changed. What if the youth are found guilty?? Will he apologize

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748928963171540992
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...bile&utm_medium=Twitter&utm_campaign=referral

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grevion

Rain Man said:


> For the first part, the bill asks for jurisdiction over everything within the land area of Delhi, that covers e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g!!
> 
> And for the second part, I repeat; A Chief Minster of a city wants legal jurisdiction over the entire central government, President, CJI, army, and every damn thing that runs the country because everything runs from that city, and you are not seeing any problem there?? Nothing sounds atrociously wrong there??


The Chief Minister won't have the legal jurisdiction over the lot you mentioned above but the lokpal which is appointed by the lieutenant governor of Delhi on the recommendation of a standing committee which includes the CM, leader of the opposition, speaker of the house, Chief Justice of the Delhi high court and some other intellectuals will have the power of jurisdiction over the matter of corruption that happened within the territory of Delhi NCR.
However as you have said it twice now I sincerely hopes that the Delhi cabinet comes out with a more refined version of the bill where the 'public servant is carefully defined and the President, the PM, COAS, CJI are kept out of it as to god knows what will happen in the country and to the certain section of people if someone dares to touch the President, PM or his cabinet in the case of corruption.


----------



## ranjeet

PARIKRAMA said:


> power ministry best performer in review followed by roads
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pms-...of-the-class-1427005?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> *The best-performing ministries according to a review led by Prime Minister Narendra Modi are Power, headed by Piyush Goyal, and Nitin Gadkari's Roads and Highways Ministry.*
> 
> Yesterday, the economic affairs secretary presented an update on each ministry's work as well as their accounts to the Prime Minister and other top members of his office. All ministries had submitted their presentations to the economic affairs secretary.
> 
> 
> The exercise lasted five hours and comes ahead of a cabinet reshuffle expected next week before the PM leaves for a tour of Africa. Mr Modi told ministers they need to work harder to deliver on campaign promises and to promote and implement flagship government schemes. To keep a check on this, the PM reportedly wants to repeat this detailed review every three months.
> 
> "The government has been announcing good schemes but the "doot" messengers (ministers and lawmakers) have not been able to take it to the public," the PM repeatedly told the council of ministers.
> 
> Sources who attended the review session said that the Big Four - Home, Defence, Finance and Foreign - were discussed with a very restricted group of attendees.
> 
> Sources said that the ministries red-circled as under-performers included Health, with the Prime Minister making it clear that he would like to see faster progress on plans for state-run hospitals like Delhi's AIIMS in other parts of the country. Sources also said that the need for more IITs and IIMs, business and engineering colleges, to be quickly set up, was also stressed as a priority. Telecom Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad was reportedly told that improving connectivity and the persistent call-drop problems must be dealt with far more urgently.
> 
> *The cabinet reshuffle next week is expected to deliver a promotion for Mr Goyal, the Power Minister. States like Uttar Pradesh which are headed for elections are expected to be granted more representation.*
> 
> The council of ministers currently has 66 members including the Prime Minister. It cannot exceed 82 members.
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> i heard a similar view and posted couple of days back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/make-in-...ke-off-next-month.437057/page-2#ixzz4DBKAGnkV
> 
> Not sure what will happen but perhaps Mr Goyal may be given a more important portfolio... Hopefully Defence,,
> 
> @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Levina
> This is a good thing.. See how under performers are politely told.. i guess heads will roll if they continue like that for some more time..


Congratulations for the TTA bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

litefire said:


> The Chief Minister won't have the legal jurisdiction over the lot you mentioned above but the lokpal which is appointed by the lieutenant governor of Delhi on the recommendation of a standing committee which includes the CM, leader of the opposition, speaker of the house, *Chief Justice of the Delhi high court* and some other intellectuals will have the power of jurisdiction over the matter of corruption that happened within the territory of Delhi NCR.
> However as you have said it twice now I sincerely hopes that the Delhi cabinet comes out with a more refined version of the bill where the 'public servant is carefully defined and the President, the PM, COAS, CJI are kept out of it as to god knows what will happen in the country and to the certain section of people if someone dares to touch the President, PM or his cabinet in the case of corruption.



The bill in its current form allows a state lokpal recommended by the *Chief Justice of the Delhi high court *among others to have jurisdiction over the *Chief Justice of the Supreme court!! *The President, the PM, COAS, CJI are not above the law, but a state lokpal can't prosecute them, there are many good reasons for it that you yourself can figure out if you give it a good thought.

And that lokpal is Kejriwal's lokpal, Kejriwal will have ultimately control over it, he can even remove the Lokpal at will...so goodluck with probing any corruption in Delhi government. Check what Prashant Bhushan has to say on it: https://www.google.co.in/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=prashant bhushan on delhi lokpal

Or check this article, it explains some of the flaws in Delhi lokpal with nice graphics: http://www.thequint.com/infographiq...-says-delhis-jan-lokpal-is-worse-than-jokepal
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Rain Man said:


> The bill in its current form allows a state lokpal recommended by the *Chief Justice of the Delhi high court *among others to have jurisdiction over the *Chief Justice of the Supreme court!! *The President, the PM, COAS, CJI are not above the law, but a state lokpal can't prosecute them, there are many good reasons for it that you yourself can figure out if you give it a good thought.
> 
> And that lokpal is Kejriwal's lokpal, Kejriwal will have ultimately control over it, he can even remove the Lokpal at will...so goodluck with probing any corruption in Delhi government. Check what Prashant Bhushan has to say on it: https://www.google.co.in/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=prashant bhushan on delhi lokpal
> 
> Or check this article, it explains some of the flaws in Delhi lokpal with nice graphics: http://www.thequint.com/infographiq...-says-delhis-jan-lokpal-is-worse-than-jokepal



Sir, Joker AAPtards will pretend the points we raise don't exist and keep pointing to the bill being rejected as the basis of Modi being against kejri...all the while pretending the Lokpal bill approved by Kejri is a joke on not just Delhi people but also on all Indians.
Unfortunately, AAPtards have become a more rabid version of sickulars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Sir



Though I am not young, but I am not as senior as my profile picture, no need to call me 'sir'!! 


I believe that Kejriwal has strong dictatorial tendencies; almost to the extent where it becomes mala fide, just check how he ganged up and ousted two of the founding members of AAP.

And he certainly fits the classic definition of a "Demagogue".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Rain Man said:


> I believe that Kejriwal has strong dictatorial tendencies; almost to the extent where it becomes mala fide, just check how he ganged up and ousted two of the founding members of AAP.



Kejri killed internal Lokpal in AAP and AAPtards here are preaching us here!!
If these AAPtards have even a semblance of balance left, they should demand Kejri to release the full video of ouster of YY and PB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

PARIKRAMA said:


> power ministry best performer in review followed by roads
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pms-...of-the-class-1427005?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> *The best-performing ministries according to a review led by Prime Minister Narendra Modi are Power, headed by Piyush Goyal, and Nitin Gadkari's Roads and Highways Ministry.*
> 
> Yesterday, the economic affairs secretary presented an update on each ministry's work as well as their accounts to the Prime Minister and other top members of his office. All ministries had submitted their presentations to the economic affairs secretary.
> 
> 
> The exercise lasted five hours and comes ahead of a cabinet reshuffle expected next week before the PM leaves for a tour of Africa. Mr Modi told ministers they need to work harder to deliver on campaign promises and to promote and implement flagship government schemes. To keep a check on this, the PM reportedly wants to repeat this detailed review every three months.
> 
> "The government has been announcing good schemes but the "doot" messengers (ministers and lawmakers) have not been able to take it to the public," the PM repeatedly told the council of ministers.
> 
> Sources who attended the review session said that the Big Four - Home, Defence, Finance and Foreign - were discussed with a very restricted group of attendees.
> 
> Sources said that the ministries red-circled as under-performers included Health, with the Prime Minister making it clear that he would like to see faster progress on plans for state-run hospitals like Delhi's AIIMS in other parts of the country. Sources also said that the need for more IITs and IIMs, business and engineering colleges, to be quickly set up, was also stressed as a priority. Telecom Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad was reportedly told that improving connectivity and the persistent call-drop problems must be dealt with far more urgently.
> 
> *The cabinet reshuffle next week is expected to deliver a promotion for Mr Goyal, the Power Minister. States like Uttar Pradesh which are headed for elections are expected to be granted more representation.*
> 
> The council of ministers currently has 66 members including the Prime Minister. It cannot exceed 82 members.
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> i heard a similar view and posted couple of days back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/make-in-...ke-off-next-month.437057/page-2#ixzz4DBKAGnkV
> 
> Not sure what will happen but perhaps Mr Goyal may be given a more important portfolio... Hopefully Defence,,
> 
> @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Levina
> This is a good thing.. See how under performers are politely told.. i guess heads will roll if they continue like that for some more time..





dude an honest review would've meant ousting of he who must not be named and controls finances of the country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

magudi said:


> dude an honest review would've meant ousting of he who must not be named and controls finances of the country



Why?
State your reasons pls.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

ranjeet said:


> Congratulations for the TTA bro.


Thank you Bro



magudi said:


> dude an honest review would've meant ousting of he who must not be named and controls finances of the country



The Delhi circle of ppl right from a coterie of lawyers, ministers, babus and what not (in and around lutyen circle) are the ones who will hold back the nation with one pretext or other.. Even if government change and instead of NDA UPA is there, still the Delhi circle influence is like the invisible hand.. Everybody knows it but no one dares to tear them apart bcz of their influence ability..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

PARIKRAMA said:


> The Delhi circle of ppl right from a coterie of lawyers, ministers, babus and what not (in and around lutyen circle) are the ones who will hold back the nation with one pretext or other.. Even if government change and instead of NDA UPA is there, still the Delhi circle influence is like the invisible hand.. Everybody knows it but no one dares to tear them apart bcz of their influence ability..



Is the coterie unhappy with current govt? Otherwise I can't imagine how some of the attacks on this govt, which were obviously fully made up and blown up can otherwise make sense?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

The fuller version

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Bitter Melon said:


> The fuller version



What sadguru says is right anything good which comes from our country is not worth it and that's what British taught us. They made sure we wont feel proud of our very own culture and who can propagate these ideas in a excellent way than our very own Lyutens gang Prestitues

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bitter Melon

noksss said:


> What sadguru says is right anything good which comes from our country is not worth it and that's what British taught us. They made sure we wont feel proud of our very own culture and who can propagate these ideas in a excellent way than our very own Lyutens gang Prestitues



That too and the constant bile over Baba Ramdev's business ventures. He has answered these questions so many times, yet the presstitutes keep repeating them as if all our gurus and priests hold some constitutional posts which are being violated by their business ventures. If the same gurus and babas remain dirt poor like the nagas they ridicule them as fake, lazy asses; if they are capable and make success as business men, they are called opportunists and frauds.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## noksss

Bitter Melon said:


> That too and the constant bile over Baba Ramdev's business ventures. He has answered these questions so many times, yet the presstitutes keep repeating them as if all our gurus and priests hold some constitutional posts which are being violated by their business ventures. If the same gurus and babas remain dirt poor like the nagas they ridicule them as fake, lazy asses; if they are capable and make success as business men, they are called opportunists and frauds.



I am happy with the way these guys are exposed now i mean do you see any respect in the common peoples mind for the likes of Barkha,Rajdeep,Sagarika,Karan Thapar and may more who are influential in the Lyutens circle these morons are trolled name called every day in twitter and NDTV has lost half of its Viewership to Times now and Arnab is becoming more and more famous not bcoz he shouting day in and out but simply bcoz he became the voice of common man when 
when he trashsed the likes of Khaniya and other anti-nationalist and support he does to the Army. Have seen these qualities in any of those prestitutes i mentioned ? And ya the moment Arnab deviates from this path he too will end up in the same way

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bitter Melon

noksss said:


> t Arnab deviates from this path he too will end up in the same way



Arnab too is itching to get slapped by Dr. Swamy. Times Now already had to apologise to Dr. Swamy once over attributing a false comment to him.

Anyways, did you guys see this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748448938332610560

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Is the coterie unhappy with current govt? Otherwise I can't imagine how some of the attacks on this govt, which were obviously fully made up and blown up can otherwise make sense?




Vested interest and the use of means and ways to stay in corridors of power. It does not matter if its NDA or UPA... Where do you find a FM who talks very less about the economy and what government is doing in reality to shore up the economy. His comments are mostly political and very less related to his line of work.

His whole coterie finds ways and means to corner the government by propping up some issues and the senior seasoned FM who happens to be a lawyer also steps in and diffuses the crises. He becomes the most important person and crisis manager... A crisis which he props up by himself to stay relevant..

Its a power fight now.. See RSS wants DM MP to be no 2, FM AJ feels he should be no 2, on performance Power Minister Mr Goyal and Road and transport minister Mr Gadkari (inspite of past issues) stakes claim to be one of the successor. On top the hindi belt wants Rajnath Singh to be the successor. Sushma Swaraj is happy with her own niche corner which she does nt want to be disturbed. In such a power struggle the worst performers comes out to be DM, HM and FM portfolio. Since DM MP is backed by RSS, FM AJ has to make efforts to ensure he remains more relevant for the party.

Its stupid but performance is given less priority. If i had my way i would prop up ppl who performed as possibly strong contenders to be Na Mo successor. But in India merit means nothing. Merit is just like the morning poo which is flushed eyes closed...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://satyavijayi.com/arvind-kejri...-video-evidence-proves-him-wrong-immediately/

kejriwal completely exposed in "office for profit" scam by his party.
Kejri first claimed his MLA secretaries did not get anything.
When it was exposed that they got offices, he tweeted that the offices were small without even seats.

Now that has been exposed as well.

Waiting in AAP supporters here to let the rest of us know if Kejri has gone full monty?! 



PARIKRAMA said:


> Vested interest and the use of means and ways to stay in corridors of power. It does not matter if its NDA or UPA... Where do you find a FM who talks very less about the economy and what government is doing in reality to shore up the economy. His comments are mostly political and very less related to his line of work.
> 
> His whole coterie finds ways and means to corner the government by propping up some issues and the senior seasoned FM who happens to be a lawyer also steps in and diffuses the crises. He becomes the most important person and crisis manager... A crisis which he props up by himself to stay relevant..
> 
> Its a power fight now.. See RSS wants DM MP to be no 2, FM AJ feels he should be no 2, on performance Power Minister Mr Goyal and Road and transport minister Mr Gadkari (inspite of past issues) stakes claim to be one of the successor. On top the hindi belt wants Rajnath Singh to be the successor. Sushma Swaraj is happy with her own niche corner which she does nt want to be disturbed. In such a power struggle the worst performers comes out to be DM, HM and FM portfolio. Since DM MP is backed by RSS, FM AJ has to make efforts to ensure he remains more relevant for the party.
> 
> Its stupid but performance is given less priority. If i had my way i would prop up ppl who performed as possibly strong contenders to be Na Mo successor. But in India merit means nothing. Merit is just like the morning poo which is flushed eyes closed...



So Swamy is in the right then.
Let's see how it plays out.

Wonder why Modi is supporting Jaitley though? It is because of the support he provided to Modi right since he was CM in Guj?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749184945524989956

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749184945524989956



Problem in living ones life in public is that Fakes and Jumlas are easily found out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

The B team of Anti National Congress, Sonia illegal child, Arvind Kejriwal and AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Wonder why Modi is supporting Jaitley though? It is because of the support he provided to Modi right since he was CM in Guj?



Yes plus the most important stuff that people forget - Jaitley is Modi's eyes and years inside Lutyens Delhi. I want AJ gone too but he's not a traitor or sell out as believed by most swamy fans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749255117564579840

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> ot sure what will happen but perhaps Mr Goyal may be given a more important portfolio... Hopefully Defence,,
> 
> @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Levina
> This is a good thing.. See how under performers are politely told.. i guess heads will roll if they continue like that for some more time


Well frm what I heard ppl speculating,

Jaitley >> returns to Defence
Parikar >> might return to state politics.
Goyal> Finance (possible??)
What happens to those who crossed 75?
Like Najma Heptullah???
And what about the minister facing sexual assault charges???>>> NihalChand

Ram Madhav and Nirmala Sitharaman deserve an appraisal. High time!!!



You know what?
I Dnt think Modi is gonna bring any drastic changes, that would demotivate many.
It's not a sales department you know, where you're judged only by the number of targets you achieve. Some long term goals take time to achieve.
@Star Wars what say Madzzy?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arbit

magudi said:


> Yes plus the most important stuff that people forget - Jaitley is Modi's eyes and years inside Lutyens Delhi. I want AJ gone too but he's not a traitor or sell out as believed by most swamy fans



AJ is competent and highly capable. Its more advantageous to absorb him successfully in current dispensation and make him invested in the vision of Modi government. 
There is really no benefit in hounding him out. A person of his talents can be used elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Rain Man said:


> The bill in its current form allows a state lokpal recommended by the *Chief Justice of the Delhi high court *among others to have jurisdiction over the *Chief Justice of the Supreme court!! *



I don't know how that is even possible. Why are you unnecessarily pretending such stuff on your own.


Rain Man said:


> The President, the PM, COAS, CJI are not above the law, but a state lokpal can't prosecute them, there are many good reasons for it that you yourself can figure out if you give it a good thought.


Why cannot a state lokpal investigate and prosecute in the case of corruption that happened within the territory of the state? I think their should be a consensus on whether an act of corruption in Delhi involving the vvips you mentioned above should be investigated by the delhi lokpal or the jan lokpal. 


Rain Man said:


> And that lokpal is Kejriwal's lokpal, Kejriwal will have ultimately control over it, he can even remove the Lokpal at will...so goodluck with probing any corruption in Delhi government. Check what Prashant Bhushan has to say on it: https://www.google.co.in/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=prashant bhushan on delhi lokpal
> 
> Or check this article, it explains some of the flaws in Delhi lokpal with nice graphics: http://www.thequint.com/infographiq...-says-delhis-jan-lokpal-is-worse-than-jokepal


No Kejriwal cannot remove lokpal at will. Here is a extract from the bill for you-
The Chairperson or a Member of the Janlokpal shall not be 
removed from his office except by an order of the Lieutenant 
Governor passed after an address by the Legislative Assembly 
supported by a majority of the total membership of the legislative 
Assembly and by a majority not less than two thirds of the 
members thereof present and voting has been presented to the 
Lieutenant Governor in the same session for such removal on the 
ground of proved misbehavior or incapacity.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> I don't know how that is even possible. Why are you unnecessarily pretending such stuff on your own.
> 
> Why cannot a state lokpal investigate and prosecute in the case of corruption that happened within the territory of the state? I think their should be a consensus on whether an act of corruption in Delhi involving the vvips you mentioned above should be investigated by the delhi lokpal or the jan lokpal.
> 
> No Kejriwal cannot remove lokpal at will. Here is a extract from the bill for you-
> The Chairperson or a Member of the Janlokpal shall not be
> removed from his office except by an order of the Lieutenant
> Governor passed after an address by the Legislative Assembly
> supported by a majority of the total membership of the legislative
> Assembly and by a majority not less than two thirds of the
> members thereof present and voting has been presented to the
> Lieutenant Governor in the same session for such removal on the
> ground of proved misbehavior or incapacity.



1. That's what Delhi Lokpal says. Everyone in NCR. That's includes everyone. If the bill put forth by Kejri has exceptions, pls show it here and we will accept you are right and you are wrong.

2. Because Delhi is not a full state. You really need to look at capital regions of most countries of the world. It's a pity that a knowledgeable person is even agreeing to mental Kejri trying to prosecute PM and Union Cabinet or having powers to do so. There are IB officers and RAW officers residing in Delhi. Imagine a state govt trying to investigate them!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

litefire said:


> No Kejriwal cannot remove lokpal at will. Here is a extract from the bill for you-
> The Chairperson or a Member of the Janlokpal shall not be
> removed from his office except by an order of the Lieutenant
> Governor passed after an address by the Legislative Assembly
> supported by a majority of the total membership of the legislative
> Assembly and by a majority not less than two thirds of the
> members thereof present and voting has been presented to the
> Lieutenant Governor in the same session for such removal on the
> ground of proved misbehavior or incapacity.



What is strength of the Delhi Assembly - 70
What is 2/3rd of 70 - 47
How many AAP MLAs are there - 67

Let us consider a hypothetical scenario in the next 4 years. The lokpal is investigating a corruption case against Sisodia or Arvind Kejriwal himself. As is the proven ability of AAP they make some controversy about the Lokpal. As per the AAP logic if they make a claim it is done and proven - its Guilty unless Proven Innocent. Recent examples - Mahesh Giri controversy, PM Degree controversy etc etc

So first part is there - proved misbehavior or incapacity

Next there will be voting in the assembly - 2/3rd majority easily obtained

Next file will go to LG

Two scenarios here 
1 LG accepts the file and findings and removes the lokpal (very unlikely but lets say it happens) - AAP wins and lokpal is gone
2 LG rejects the files and findings - AAP goes on dharna, Sab mile hue hain ji, Modiji hamain corruption hataane do, Modiji hamain kaam karne do - Again AAP wins because this show shaa is exactly what they wanted

In Hindi there is a saying_ "Chit bhi meri, Pat bhi meri, sikka mere baap ka" _- heads is mine, tails is mine and the coin is my father's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> 1. That's what Delhi Lokpal says. Everyone in NCR. That's includes everyone. If the bill put forth by Kejri has exceptions, pls show it here and we will accept you are right and you are wrong.


The lokpal can never have the jurisdiction power over the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court. Lokpal can only investigate and start the legal proceedings in the end the court will decide if the said person is guilty or not. But I will again say that until the definition of the public servants becomes more clear let us refrain ourselves from jumping to conclusion.


DesiGuy1403 said:


> 2. Because Delhi is not a full state. You really need to look at capital regions of most countries of the world. It's a pity that a knowledgeable person is even agreeing to mental Kejri trying to prosecute PM and Union Cabinet or having powers to do so. There are IB officers and RAW officers residing in Delhi. Imagine a state govt trying to investigate them!!


Kejriwal can't prosecute the PM or the union cabinet the CM doesn't have that power. As I have said above let us wait for the things to be more clear


Soumitra said:


> What is strength of the Delhi Assembly - 70
> What is 2/3rd of 70 - 47
> How many AAP MLAs are there - 67


If Delhi assembly doesn't have a strong opposition that is because the people voted for it to be so. You can't just blame AAP for doing something because they have 67 MLAs in the state assembly. 


Soumitra said:


> Let us consider a hypothetical scenario in the next 4 years. The lokpal is investigating a corruption case against Sisodia or Arvind Kejriwal himself. As is the proven ability of AAP they make some controversy about the Lokpal. As per the AAP logic if they make a claim it is done and proven - its Guilty unless Proven Innocent. Recent examples - Mahesh Giri controversy, PM Degree controversy etc etc
> 
> So first part is there - proved misbehavior or incapacity
> 
> Next there will be voting in the assembly - 2/3rd majority easily obtained
> 
> Next file will go to LG
> 
> Two scenarios here
> 1 LG accepts the file and findings and removes the lokpal (very unlikely but lets say it happens) - AAP wins and lokpal is gone
> 2 LG rejects the files and findings - AAP goes on dharna, Sab mile hue hain ji, Modiji hamain corruption hataane do, Modiji hamain kaam karne do - Again AAP wins because this show shaa is exactly what they wanted
> 
> In Hindi there is a saying_ "Chit bhi meri, Pat bhi meri, sikka mere baap ka" _- heads is mine, tails is mine and the coin is my father's


That is all really hypothetical. All this is based on what you say is a proven track record of AAP.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> The lokpal can never have the jurisdiction power over the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court. Lokpal can only investigate and start the legal proceedings in the end the court will decide if the said person is guilty or not. But I will again say that until the definition of the public servants becomes more clear let us refrain ourselves from jumping to conclusion.
> 
> Kejriwal can't prosecute the PM or the union cabinet the CM doesn't have that power. As I have said above let us wait for the things to be more clear
> 
> If Delhi assembly doesn't have a strong opposition that is because the people voted for it to be so. You can't just blame AAP for doing something because they have 67 MLAs in the state assembly.
> 
> That is all really hypothetical. All this is based on what you say is a proven track record of AAP.



When asked for clarification on the same thing, AAP's MLA had said "everyone"

You need to re-read the news article shared 

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...yadav-for-trying-to-incite-riots_1902884.html

Wow..I thought I could not see worse party than SP or RJD or TMC. Kejri proved me wrong!!


----------



## Soumitra

litefire said:


> If Delhi assembly doesn't have a strong opposition that is because the people voted for it to be so. You can't just blame AAP for doing something because they have 67 MLAs in the state assembly.
> 
> That is all really hypothetical. All this is based on what you say is a proven track record of AAP.



I talked of a hypothetical scenario which unfortunately will be true for the next 4 years. Delhi People have voted for AAP so let them suffer (or enjoy based on your political affiliation) the consequences. And if Punjab wants to go the same route I will just say this - Why should delhi have all the fun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> When asked for clarification on the same thing, AAP's MLA had said "everyone"
> 
> You need to re-read the news article shared
> 
> http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...yadav-for-trying-to-incite-riots_1902884.html
> 
> Wow..I thought I could not see worse party than SP or RJD or TMC. Kejri proved me wrong!!


Again posting a link to the zee news are we?
I hope the sanity of the discussion prevails and you stop comparing AAP with SP or the RJD.



Soumitra said:


> I talked of a hypothetical scenario which unfortunately will be true for the next 4 years. Delhi People have voted for AAP so let them suffer (or enjoy based on your political affiliation) the consequences. And if Punjab wants to go the same route I will just say this - Why should delhi have all the fun


It is only been one year for them in the power and as far as I have seen they have done some good works. Let us wait for their five year term to complete before judging them. If we are ready to give Modi five or ten years as the PM of India to see if he is as good as we taught he is then let us do the same for the others.


----------



## ranjeet

Mubarak ho FREE WIFI Punjab bhi pahuch gaya hai !!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749596503916896256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> Mubarak ho FREE WIFI Punjab bhi pahuch gaya hai !!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749596503916896256



Is there any point where salary of his MLA's is increased by 400%?
That was the only thing Kejru did in Delhi until now.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Will end Punjab's drug crisis within a month: Arvind Kejriwal*

http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Wil...onth-Arvind-Kejriwal/articleshow/53034021.cms

Soon this item number Kejriwal will be made Governor of every US state for a month at-least. This guy seems to have quick answers for drug problem which no other Country in the World has managed so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

JanjaWeed said:


> *Will end Punjab's drug crisis within a month: Arvind Kejriwal*
> 
> http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Wil...onth-Arvind-Kejriwal/articleshow/53034021.cms
> 
> Soon this item number Kejriwal will be made Governor of every US state for a month at-least. This guy seems to have quick answers for drug problem which no other Country in the World has managed so far.



I am completely convinced Kejriwal himself is high on some sort of drugs.
Otherwise, the crap he keeps doing makes little sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

DesiGuy1403 said:


> I am completely convinced Kejriwal himself is high on some sort of drugs.
> Otherwise, the crap he keeps doing makes little sense.


Maybe he is suffering from heavy electrical shock which effected his brain. Saw him climbing a electric pole & fiddling with cables last time around. Sure it has done something to him... Guy is acting like a total retard ever since!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749798118456061952
@magudi what do you think will the real PM stay or go?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749798118456061952
> @magudi what do you think will the real PM stay or go?




ishvar Modi ko satbuddhi de

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

1.
*Bachna ae Punjab walon lo main aa gaya.*








2.
*Blaming Modi is a tough and full time job you see.*







4.
*Kejriwal eradicating corruption like Pakistan eradicating terrorism.*






5.
*Next destination: US elections*






6.
*Main karun toh saala character dheela hai.*






7.
*Aam Aadmi party in association with outside support from Congress presents..*






8.
*But it is not a 10 lakh suit.*






9.
*The whole world that was at Sharda University is now with Kejriwal.*





http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...kejriwal420-twitter-trend/humour/53043974.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749884234450477056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Has this ever been done by a previous PM?:






Best of luck to our athletes!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> Has this ever been done by a previous PM?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to our athletes!




I was thinking the same , when I retweeted saying this was the first time , some congi trolls came attacking me saying earlier also this used to happen , anyway I googled and I couldn't find any similar instances from past except the then sports Minister taking group photos with participants

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

When arnab took Sagarika ghose head on... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749262668448620544

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> When arnab took Sagarika ghose head on...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749262668448620544


that was brutal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> that was brutal.


That's his usual self. 
Just that Sagarika Ghose had not faced his wrath.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://zeenews.india.com/news/delhi...y-rajinder-kumar-arrested-by-cbi_1903432.html

The usual response from AAP and Kejri.
They started their party to stop corruption and now they are completely backing corruption.

What a turn around!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Levina said:


> When arnab took Sagarika ghose head on...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749262668448620544



Haha, I can just imagine him saying it in newshour debate shtyle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://zeenews.india.com/news/delhi...y-rajinder-kumar-arrested-by-cbi_1903432.html
> 
> The usual response from AAP and Kejri.
> They started their party to stop corruption and now they are completely backing corruption.
> 
> What a turn around!


Politics is a dirty game.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...st-eight-years?cmpid=yhoo.headline&yptr=yahoo

Still people will question BJP on "ache Din".

If this is not part of ache din, I wonder what really is?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...st-eight-years?cmpid=yhoo.headline&yptr=yahoo
> 
> Still people will question BJP on "ache Din".
> 
> If this is not part of ache din, I wonder what really is?!!



Its welcome development for sure given the situation inherited from UPA.....but now the greater focus should be on the discoms becoming viable and in better financial shape (and this comes from the States rather than the centre...though centre can play a constructive role in this too). This needs better monitoring, implementation with aadhar and of course further macro measures under UDAY. This year should be interesting after the successful and transparent auction strategy that Rajasthan govt used under UDAY that I hope the distressed discom states (mostly non-BJP) will employ ASAP.

I would not say ache din has arrived, it is an ongoing process...and will be for a long time. But it is at least a process now with a clear trajectory and objective in mind....compared to before when people at the center were holding power just for the sake of holding power and wielding this power absolutely shockingly and negatively.

Thank god for BJP and Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Wondering if AAP govt will give Tarishi Jain, brutally murdered by terrorists in Dhaka, Martyr status?

Will her family get Crores of rupees?
Will her family members get apartments as compensation?
Will her family members get govt jobs?

Oh wait, her name is NOT Khan, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Interview to become AAP member:
Kejriwal: Kahan tak Padhe ho
Candidate: Modi ne Padhne nhi diya 
Kejriwal: Selected

----A Facebook Comment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750156309811515392

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

19 new ministers inducted and 5 dropped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Smriti irani moved from HRD to Textile . Prakash javdekar is new HRD minister

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> Smriti irani moved from HRD to Textile . Prakash javdekar is new HRD minister


Jaitley ji ka kuch hua? 

Venkaya Naidu I&B minister

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Finally common sense prevailing?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750356860545282048

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

jaunty said:


> Finally common sense prevailing?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750356860545282048


Challo kuch to thand padegi ab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> Challo kuch to thand padegi ab



True. Good to see Modi correcting one of his worst mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Manoj Sinha telecom minister
Venkai naidu information and broadcasting
Smriti textiles 
Prakash javedkar hrd
Ravishankar prasad Law 
Anil madhav Dave environment 
M j Akbar mos external affairs
Etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

PARIKRAMA said:


> Manoj Sinha telecom minister
> Venkai naidu information and broadcasting
> Smriti textiles
> Prakash javedkar hrd
> Ravishankar prasad Law
> Anil madhav Dave environment
> M j Akbar mos external affairs
> Etc etc



Good appointments. MJ Akbar should be good in MEA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

NDTV says Jaitley SHED's I&B ministry. Is media calling him a snake metaphorically?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

jaunty said:


> Finally common sense prevailing?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750356860545282048


This is interesting. So bahenji is replaced by Prakash Javedkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

PARIKRAMA said:


> Manoj Sinha telecom minister
> Venkai naidu information and broadcasting
> Smriti textiles
> Prakash javedkar hrd
> Ravishankar prasad Law
> Anil madhav Dave environment
> M j Akbar mos external affairs
> Etc etc



Gen VK Singh was MoS EA if am not wrong. Is he left with NE portfolio?


----------



## nair

Sushama retained?


----------



## jaunty

litefire said:


> That is interesting. So bahenji is replaced by Prakash Javedkar.



He can't be worse than her, at least the guy has years of experience. We would also be spared of the daily drama, textile is hardly in the media focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

nair said:


> Sushama retained?


yeah.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*SS* Ahluwalia appointed Minister of State Agriculture and Farmers' Welfare, Parliamentary Affairs
Faggan Singh Kulaste will be incharge of health and family welfare
Anil Madhav Dave appointed Minister of State Environment, Forest and Climate Change
Vijay Goel appointed Minister of State Youth Affairs, Sports and Water Resources, River Development and Ganga Rejuvenation:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

jaunty said:


> He can't be worse than her, at least the guy has years of experience. We would also be spared of the daily drama, textile is hardly in the media focus.


Nope, it will be in news now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

happy Irani is out of hrd , I like her but was Never fit to run hrd 

trust in Modi grows further

@Echo_419 what did I say ?

by the way time to intensify #jaitlet4president campaigning

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grevion

jaunty said:


> He can't be worse than her, at least the guy has years of experience. We would also be spared of the daily drama, textile is hardly in the media focus.


Now let us hope to see some sane people appointed as the chairman of the many national universities/institutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

PARIKRAMA said:


> Manoj Sinha telecom minister
> Venkai naidu information and broadcasting
> Smriti textiles
> Prakash javedkar hrd
> Ravishankar prasad Law
> Anil madhav Dave environment
> M j Akbar mos external affairs
> Etc etc



MJ Akbar a really great asset for BjP . Just seen him talking to TV - knowledgeable and articulate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

magudi said:


> happy Irani is out of hrd , I like her but was Never fit to run hrd
> 
> trust in Modi grows further
> 
> @Echo_419 what did I say ?
> 
> by the way time to intensify #jaitlet4president campaigning


Jaitley for President.
Which one India or US?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> Nope, it will be in news now.



I doubt it. There are just not as many opportunities to be in the news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Jayanti Sinha moved to civil aviation.. FDI numbers cause the move as PM was unhappy with his performance 
Arjun ram meghawal is MOS finance


----------



## ranjeet

jaunty said:


> I doubt it. There are just not as many opportunities to be in the news.


Well lets wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

PARIKRAMA said:


> Jayanti Sinha moved to civil aviation.. FDI numbers cause the move as PM was unhappy with his performance
> Arjun ram meghawal is MOS finance




JS was a good man he took the fall for real pm I think @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Here is the portfolio of the Union Council of Ministers

Prime Minister: 

Narendra Modi
Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions
Department of Atomic Energy
Department of Space
All important policy issues, and
All other portfolios not allocated to any Minister

Cabinet Ministers

Rajnath Singh: Home Affairs
Sushma Swaraj: External Affairs
Arun Jaitley: Finance Corporate Affairs
M Venkaiah Naidu: Urban Development Housing & Urban Poverty Alleviation |Information & Broadcasting
Nitin Jairam Gadkari: Road Transport and Highways Shipping
Manohar Parrikar: Defence
Shri Suresh Prabhu: Railways
D. V. Sadananda Gowda: Statistics & Programme Implementation
Uma Bharati: Water Resources, River Development & Ganga Rejuvenation
Najma A. Heptulla: Minority Affairs
Shri Ramvilas Paswan: Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
Kalraj Mishra: Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises
Maneka Sanjay Gandhi: Women & Child Development
Ananthkumar: Chemicals & Fertilizers | Parliamentary Affairs
Ravi Shankar Prasad: Law & Justice | Electronics & Information Technology
Jagat Prakash Nadda: Health & Family Welfare
Ashok Gajapathi Raju Pusapati: Civil Aviation
Anant Geete: Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
Harsimrat Kaur Badal: Food Processing Industries
Narendra Singh Tomar: Rural Development | Panchayati Raj | Drinking Water & Sanitation
Chaudhary Birender Singh: Steel
Jual Oram: Tribal Affairs
Radha Mohan Singh: Agriculture & Farmers Welfare
Thaawar Chand Gehlot: Social Justice and Empowerment
Smriti Zubin Irani: Textiles
Dr. Harsh Vardhan: Science & Technology | Earth Sciences
Prakash Javadekar: Human Resource Development

Ministers of State

Rao Inderjit Singh: Planning (Independent Charge) | Urban Development Housing & Urban Poverty Alleviation
Bandaru Dattatreya: Labour & Employment (Independent Charge)

Rajiv Pratap Rudy: Skill Development & Entrepreneurship (Independent Charge)
Vijay Goel: Youth Affairs and Sports (Independent Charge) | Water Resources, River Development & Ganga Rejuvenation
Shripad Yesso Naik: AAYUSH (Independent Charge)
Dharmendra Pradhan: Petroleum and Natural Gas (Independent Charge)
Piyush Goyal: Power (Independent Charge) Coal (Independent Charge) New and Renewable Energy (Independent Charge) Mines (Independent Charge)
Jitendra Singh: Development of North Eastern Region (Independent Charge) Prime Minister’s Office Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions Department of Atomic Energy Department of Space
Nirmala Sitharaman: Commerce and Industry (Independent Charge)
Mahesh Sharma: Culture (Independent Charge) Tourism (Independent Charge)
Manoj Sinha: Communications (Independent Charge) Railways
Anil Madhav Dave: Environment, Forest and Climate Change (Independent Charge)
General V. K. Singh: External Affairs
Santosh Kumar Gangwar: Finance
Faggan Singh Kulaste: Health & Family Welfare
Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi: Minority Affairs | Parliamentary Affairs
SS Ahluwalia: Agriculture & Farmers Welfare | Parliamentary Affairs
Ramdas Athawale: Social Justice & Empowerment
Ram Kripal Yadav: Rural Development
Haribhai Parthibhai Chaudhary: Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises
Giriraj Singh: Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises
Hansraj Gangaram Ahir: Home Affairs
G M Siddeshwara: Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
Ramesh Chandappa Jigajinagi: Drinking Water & Sanitation
Rajen Gohain: Railways
Parshottam Rupala: Agriculture & Farmers Welfare | Panchayati Raj
MJ Akbar: External Affairs
Upendra Kushwaha: Human Resources Development
Radhakrishnan P: Road Transport & Highways | Shipping
Kiren Rijiju: Home Affairs
Krishan Pal: Social Justice & Empowerment
Jasvantsinh Sumanbhai Bhabhor: Tribal Affairs
Sanjeev Kumar Balyan: Water Resources, River Development & Ganga Rejuvenation
Vishnu Deo Sai: Steel
Sudarshan Bhagat: Agriculture and Farmers Welfare
Y S Chowdary: Science & Technology | Earth Science
Jayant Sinha: Civil Aviation
Col. Rajyavardhan Singh Rathore: Information & Broadcasting
Babul Supriyo: Urban Development Housing & Urban Poverty Alleviation
Sadhvi Niranjan Jyoti: Food Processing Industries
Vijay Sampla: Social Justice & Empowerment
Arjun Ram Meghwal: Finance | Corporate Affairs
Dr. Mahendra Nath Pandey: Human Resource Development
Ajay Tamta: Textiles
Krishna Raj: Women & Child Development
Mansukh L. Mandaviya: Road Transport & Highways, Shipping, Chemicals & Fertilizers
Anupriya Patel: Health & Family Welfare
CR Chaudhary: Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
P P Chaudhary: Law & Justice Electronics & Information Technology
Subhash Ramrao Bhamre: Defence

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...i-out-of-hrd-ministry-venkaiah-naidu-gets-ib/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

litefire said:


> Jaitley for President.
> Which one India or US?




Modi should do with shri *you know who* what Sonia did to the then FM pranab mukherjee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> JS was a good man he took the fall for real pm I think @ranjeet


He was flying too close to the SUN .. so jaitley gave him Civil aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Anyone noticed ? 

Unlike UPA days almost all presstitutes got their predictions from 'sources' on cabinet rejig gone wrong .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> Anyone noticed ?
> 
> Unlike UPA days almost all presstitutes got their predictions from 'sources' on cabinet rejig gone wrong .


Nalini Singh on NewsX said had this been UPA government Nira Radia would have told the media already about the reshuffle.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> Anyone noticed ?
> 
> Unlike UPA days almost all presstitutes got their predictions from 'sources' on cabinet rejig gone wrong .


I heard Barkha saying this sort of dependence on press releases from govt. is "not journalism".
It was funny that she was suggesting the govt actually cater to the media as a "middle men"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> Nalini Singh on NewsX said had this been UPA government Nira Radia would have told the media already about the reshuffle.






btw does anupriya patel ever come with any less make up ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

magudi said:


> Modi should do with shri *you know who* what Sonia did to the then FM pranab mukherjee


Nah. There are more oldies/deserving people in BJP to become the President then him.
It could be that pranab Dada will be offered another tenure as he is in good terms with PM Modi.
However I would like to see some inspirational choices like APJ Kalam was appointed by Vajpayee or someone from the north east to be the President.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

litefire said:


> Nah. There are more oldies/deserving people in BJP to become the President then him.
> It could be that pranab Dada will be offered another tenure as he is in good terms with PM Modi.
> However I would like to see some inspirational choices like APJ Kalam was appointed by Vajpayee or someone from the north east to be the President.



You don't chose Presidency, Presidency chose You.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

indiatester said:


> I heard Barkha saying this sort of dependence on press releases from govt. is "not journalism".
> It was funny that she was suggesting the govt actually cater to the media as a "middle men"




this is a must read in the context of barkhas and sagarikas of the world 


__________________________________________________________________



*Arnab Goswami vs Sagarika Ghose: Indian journalism is in a churn*


Since this is an opinion column, my considered opinion formed after following their work over more than a decade is that Sagarika Ghose is an under-average journalist while Arnab Goswami shrilly advertises his mediocrity night after night.
I'm not being selective in picking just these two but for the context they generated in the last few days after Arnab Goswami's now-famous interview with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. But to set the record straight, let me say that my equally considered opinion about most TV news talking heads and anchors spans the entire gamut from "below average,” "vacuous,” "shrill,” and "disgusting.” On TV, there is nary a space for serious and contemplative discussions and most participants are chosen for reasons other than original thought, scholarship or record of public service.

You can call me old school but my old school mindset has never allowed me to marshal the courage to let facts come in the way of my opinions. To get an idea of what I mean by "old school,” I present an excerpt from the legendary Dr DV Gundappa's essay titled ' The Profession and The Training of a Journalist ':

…journalists writing on everyday worldly affairs must, as a prerequisite, have knowledge in the following subjects: (1) Politics (2) Economics (3) Jurisprudence (4) Logic. There is no knowledge or fact that is not useful to a journalist. Anything that is related to the life of humans will prove useful for a journalist at some point…. It is self-evident that a journalist must be endowed with the ability to write in a style that is simple, clear, decisive, unambiguous, and tight. However, this must also be accompanied by hard labour in at least two fields in art or science. He must be well-versed in the history of his own nation, and know its geography intimately. Because various countries and cultures have made inroads into our nation in our time, the journalist must at least be acquainted with the geography, history, and culture of those countries and cultures as well. He must constantly and everyday revise his labours in politics and economics. Likewise, he must also have decisive knowledge in art, poetry, drama, music, and sculpture. Thus, unless the journalist inculcates within himself specialized and in-depth knowledge in at least one field that falls outside the purview of his routine work, his standard will fail to rise higher than mediocrity…. on any topic that he writes, there will be at least one or two readers who are more knowledgeable than he himself is. He must ask himself what they would think about his writing. Such a thought process yields an attitude of healthy trepidation, which is the root of responsibility. The greater this trepidation, the greater this sense of responsibility, and the greater it motivates the journalist to read widely, deeply, and examine anything from as many perspectives as possible. Ultimately, this results in a greater benefit to the reader. This is how the paper earns the respect of the people and society…. However, the primary and basic qualification for a journalist is to develop a character of culture and refinement. (Translated from the original in Kannada by me)
I suppose this passage both foresaw and warned of the pathetic state that journalism would descend to, as exemplified today by a majority of the Indian English media.

In the Sagarika-Arnab spat that
Firstpost itself has summarised quite well, it must be said that Arnab Goswami makes a valid point when he takes an open dig at the "machinations and intrigue of Lutyens journalism” and makes a veiled reference to their incurable support for the Nehru dynasty whose latest heir, Rahul Gandhi, left them "disappointed with how he let them down.”
Indeed, the wording of Sagarika Ghose's tweet (which she later deleted) shows in full Technicolor how she views journalism: she equates an interview with the Prime Minister to a bestowal of favours on a journalist.

This is not journalism.* It is a desperate and frustrated plea for political patronage, which pretty much characterises much of the Lutyens journalism that Arnab Goswami refers to. That there existed a media-political nexus was well-known but the appalling extent to which it flourished came out in the open in the last few years of the dark UPA-2 regime - the Radia tapes being the greatest symbol of the time. *I highly recommend reading the late Vinod Mehta's Editor Unplugged which contains really sordid revelations of the cesspool that the English media has become.

Neither is the aforementioned phenomenon of journalists seeking political patronage restricted to India or is of recent vintage. In his classic epigram, _The Uncelestial City , the British poet Humbert Wolfe reminds us how
You cannot hope
to bribe or twist,
thank God! the
British journalist.
But, seeing what
the man will do
unbribed, there's
no occasion to.
_
Humbert Wolfe wrote this in the context of British journalists who acted as wanton apologists for the crimes of British imperialism, and it wouldn't be far from the truth to say that large sections of Lutyens journalists continue to act as apologists for the Sonia-controlled Nehru dynasty and Congress party. This scathing expose by journalist Sandeep Bhushan in the Open magazine uncovers how some editors specialised in the "Sonia is unhappy” brand of journalism:
*
Just as I was gearing up for another 'live' report from in front of Mrs Gandhi's residence, my boss literally stood before me and ordered me to spin the story around 'Sonia is unhappy' as a theme. I was left with little choice. Sonia had not issued a statement. Yet the story had irrevocably changed. The next morning, even the print media was full of the same spin… Stories impacting Sonia's image are carefully choreographed right at the top, at the level of promoters and editors who are on first-name terms with key Congress functionaries such as Ahmed Patel. But Patel, the consummate spin doctor, also has a line with beat reporters; they need each other in the demanding 24x7 news cycle where a single 'untutored' line could damage the Congress President's image… It has also assured him plum reporting options, including (maybe) a trip with the PM on his next foreign visit. When it comes to reporting on the Gandhis, this is precisely how much of the electronic media functions.

The seeds for said patronage were sown by and took deep and pervasive roots thanks to former Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru who gave away large parcels of land in Delhi to journalists ostensibly to "place a roof above their heads.” The value of these lands today is anybody's guess. Ever since, press freedom halted at the courtyard of obligation, which then transformed into an active quest for patronage as it must.*

Some have also argued that the reason for Sagarika's outburst against Arnab is rooted in jealousy: that today he has become a far bigger celebrity than her, given how they both cut their teeth in TV journalism at the same NDTV school. Arnab obliquely refers to this in his retort by calling her a "has-been anchor” and how Times Now is the number one channel with billions of views, etc, which is why the PM gave him the interview.

Arnab is surely free to self-congratulate but the fact is that his ruthless nocturnal TRP expeditions have slaughtered even the notion of debate.
Setting that aside, *when we closely observe the events of the 2004-2014 decade, we obtain two major revelations premised on a singular fact: a sustained and vicious witch-hunt of Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi by the selfsame Lutyens media, which continues till date albeit with nearly-muted tenor. Entire careers were made, fabulous wealth amassed and influence peddled by mediapersons based solely on vilifying Modi. Indeed, Karan Thapar once issued a call for "the sudden removal of Narendra Modi” in the Hindustan Times .*

*First, there was a point after which Modi simply refused to interact with the media. I believe this inflection point to be the Karan Thapar interview on CNN-IBN which Modi cut short and walked away from. Sagarika Ghose was then a prominent anchor at the same CNN-IBN with a record of relentless Modi-baiting both on screen and in her columns. Second, Modi discovered that latest technology in connectivity was a far more powerful medium using which he could bypass the media and directly reach the masses. And it paid him handsomely.

And as we witness, his scorched-earth policy regarding the English media hasn't caused any dent to his image or popularity whereas the public perception of the English media continues to become progressively dimmer.*


Episodes like the Arnab-Sagarika spat augur well for the society as a whole because they indicate a churn hopefully for the better. *The media code of omerta which till recently forbade journalists from writing against one of their own - this was most noticed in the Tarun Tejpal case where a section of influential journalists desperately tried to protect him, and attempts are still being made to resurrect him-seems to have been finally broken. *The
Open magazine report quoted earlier is just one of such instances.

Perhaps this bit from Lord Byron illustrates this churn best:
_
I stood in Venice, on the Bridge of Sighs,
A palace and a prison on each hand:
[…]
And such she was--her daughters had their dowers
From spoils of nations, and the exhaustless East
[…]
In purple was she robed, and of her feast
Monarchs partook, and deemed their dignity increased.
[…]
In Venice Tasso's echoes are no more,
And silent rows the songless gondolier;
Her palaces are crumbling to the shore
Postscript: Perhaps Sagarika Ghose missed the irony before she put out that deleted tweet: both she and Arnab Goswami work for Bennett Coleman & Co. Ltd.


http://m.firstpost.com/india/arnab-...-indian-journalism-is-in-a-churn-2870876.html


@Levina_

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Btw FBI is not going to prosecute Hillary..

And Dems hav said India to be partner in "Pacific region "
Not evn south east Asia or IOR.. directly Pacific..

Looks like Hillary cmg to power will get NaMo even bigger support.. I think it's a very smart move to strengthen external affairs and put MJ Akbar there..

I foresee next 12 months will see Indian foreign relations with all countries and indoUS relationship to be at much higher levek

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> NDTV says Jaitley SHED's I&B ministry. Is media calling him a snake metaphorically?


Jaitley SHEDS.. & Smriti DROPPED! Choice of words as per convenience.. han?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Arnab da basically did not malign NaMo when the whole coterie of presstitutes went overdrive with godhra and riots thing in Gujarat .. Arnab da had at that time found via his own resources if things were really as bad as it was projected in media...

I myself was in Baroda and had travelled to Surat and Ahmedabad in the height of all that riot time..

Unfortunately the UPA2 used this Gujarat thing via its presstitues follower a bit too much.

Arnab may be a loud mouth but he is a nationalist and he knows that he cannot stoop to that level to malign a person...

You will see far more personal attacks on Arnab da in cmg times but he has got balls of steel.. he will give two hoots to such things but will call such ppl out and screw them in public..

Indian ppl have been for long influenced by media in a negative manner..

But Arnab also has a responsibility to call out wrongs in NDA government too.. since he has a voice he must ensure that any stupidity, wrong doings and polarisation attempt by NDA ppl should be condemned and make them fear tbat a independent strong media is here who will take your briefs off if you do wrong..

This is to ensure NDA does nt become another UPA

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Jaitley SHEDS.. & Smriti DROPPED! Choice of words as per convenience.. han?


Every channel is debating Irani, no fcuks are given for others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

External Affairs ministry is on high focus. Now there are 4 ministers handling it
1 Narendra Modi - the unofficial Foreign Minister of the Country
2 Sushma Swaraj - Minister of External Affairs
3 V.K. Singh Minister of State
4 M J Akbar Minister of State

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

PARIKRAMA said:


> Arnab da basically did not malign NaMo when the whole coterie of presstitutes went overdrive with godhra and riots thing in Gujarat .. Arnab da had at that time found via his own resources if things were really as bad as it was projected in media...
> 
> I myself was in Baroda and had travelled to Surat and Ahmedabad in the height of all that riot time..
> 
> Unfortunately the UPA2 used this Gujarat thing via its presstitues follower a bit too much.
> 
> Arnab may be a loud mouth but he is a nationalist and he knows that he cannot stoop to that level to malign a person...
> 
> You will see far more personal attacks on Arnab da in cmg times but he has got balls of steel.. he will give two hoots to such things but will call such ppl out and screw them in public..
> 
> Indian ppl have been for long influenced by media in a negative manner..
> 
> But Arnab also has a responsibility to call out wrongs in NDA government too.. since he has a voice he must ensure that any stupidity, wrong doings and polarisation attempt by NDA ppl should be condemned and make them fear tbat a independent strong media is here who will take your briefs off if you do wrong..
> 
> This is to ensure NDA does nt become another UPA



Honest criticism is always welcomed and it keeps the government in check. Especially when opposition has been reduced to a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ranjeet said:


> Every channel is debating Irani, no fcuks are given for others.



Irani can do a lot of good work in textiles especially textile exports 

By the way JAVDEKAR is atleast a Graduate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> happy Irani is out of hrd , I like her but was Never fit to run hrd
> 
> trust in Modi grows further
> 
> @Echo_419 what did I say ?
> 
> by the way time to intensify #jaitlet4president campaigning




Bhagwan balha kare Modi Ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Soumitra said:


> External Affairs ministry is on high focus. Now there are 4 ministers handling it
> 1 Narendra Modi - the unofficial Foreign Minister of the Country
> 2 Sushma Swaraj - Minister of External Affairs
> 3 V.K. Singh Minister of State
> 4 M J Akbar Minister of State



External affairs has lot of work

There are 200 countries ;Sushma swaraj Health is not good

So she will cut down on travelling

M J Akbar is a good choice for MOS -- for there are 57 OIC countries

And Indian workers in Gulf need lots of help

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Every channel is debating Irani, no fcuks are given for others.


btw..who got dropped? not much news about that. Even though Smriti was only shifted to a different ministry..media is presenting as if she got the axe. No one is talking about those who got dropped!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

JanjaWeed said:


> btw..who got dropped? not much news about that. Even though Smriti was only shifted to a different ministry..media is presenting as if she got the axe. No one is talking about those who got dropped!



*Press Trust of India* ‏@PTI_News  11h11 hours ago
Nihalchand, Ram Shankar Katheria, Sanwar Lal Jat, Manuskhbhai D Vasva and
M K Kundariya dropped.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750218333094486016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> btw..who got dropped? not much news about that. Even though Smriti was only shifted to a different ministry..media is presenting as if she got the axe. No one is talking about those who got dropped!


5 ministers Nihal Chand, Ram Shankar Katheria, Sanwar Lal Jat, Manuskhbhai D Vasva and M K Kundariya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

JanjaWeed said:


> btw..who got dropped? not much news about that. Even though Smriti was only shifted to a different ministry..media is presenting as if she got the axe. No one is talking about those who got dropped!


Nihalchand is gone. He shouldn't have been there in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

SANJEEV Balyan of Muzaffarnagar gets GANGA cleaning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Stephen Cohen said:


> *Press Trust of India* ‏@PTI_News  11h11 hours ago
> Nihalchand, Ram Shankar Katheria, Sanwar Lal Jat, Manuskhbhai D Vasva and
> M K Kundariya dropped.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750218333094486016





ranjeet said:


> 5 ministers Nihal Chand, Ram Shankar Katheria, Sanwar Lal Jat, Manuskhbhai D Vasva and M K Kundariya.





litefire said:


> Nihalchand is gone. He shouldn't have been there in the first place.


Never heard about any of them apart from Nihal Chand, but only for wrong reasons though! Sounds like a good move by the PM!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Never heard about any of them apart from Nihal Chand, but only for wrong reasons! Sounds like a good move by the PM!


Katheria was in news for demanding saffronization of education.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Katheria was in news for demanding saffronization of education.


Now he will have all the time to saffronize himself!

BTW I believe Textile ministry is going to be in the media spotlight from ow on!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

ranjeet said:


> You don't chose Presidency, Presidency chose You.


But in the last ten years the president was more or less chosen by 10 janpath.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

PARIKRAMA said:


> Jayanti Sinha moved to civil aviation.. FDI numbers cause the move as PM was unhappy with his performance



The Civil aviation sector needs a telecom LIKE revolution 

The Cabinet Minister there is an old man Gajapati Raju 

He cant deliver ; Hence Sinha may have been brought in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Stephen Cohen said:


> The Civil aviation sector needs a telecom LIKE revolution
> 
> The Cabinet Minister there is an old man Gajapati Raju
> 
> He cant deliver ; Hence Sinha may have been brought in


There is a talk he has been brought in to help with divestment of Air India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Air India is horrible in true sense..
But I m nt sure privatisation alone can change things there..
The union, mentality of ppl and the typical culture needs a holistic change..

I look at something like IndiGo or even Vistara or Jet.. they have happily got the market bcz our guys in Air India give them a advantage..

Last I heard Emirates and other airlines of the region giving the air India pilots 1.5X pay package to join..

Good they should go and get the shock.. no airlines tolerate such lack of discipline and callous attitude as displayed by air India ppl time and again.. when they go, get the shock and get booted then only they will understand how they have caused harm to the country and themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Aaj Suraj paschim se Uga? Sagarika praising NaMo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750368055432282112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Soumitra said:


> Aaj Suraj paschim se Uga? Sagarika praising NaMo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750368055432282112



The MORE appropriate analogy would be 

Bhoot ke Moonh se RAM RAM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

@jaunty 
Here you go ... a target of 5000 crore jobs for Irani.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Soumitra said:


> Aaj Suraj paschim se Uga? Sagarika praising NaMo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750368055432282112



Her words are too good to be true. Hint of sarcasm?




ranjeet said:


> @jaunty
> Here you go ... a target of 5000 crore jobs for Irani.



5000 crore jobs for a *total* population of 130 crores?

Even if she meant 5000 crore package for textile industry, that is not much really. I sense a rap on the knuckles delivered for Irani - although I really wanted her to be given a ministry similar to Women/Child development where her combative skills could be put to good use while not jeopardizing a key ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

ranjeet said:


> @jaunty
> Here you go ... a target of 5000 crore jobs for Irani.


Total population of earth = 730 crore. 
Total no. of jobs textile policy is planning = 5000 crore.
Are they looking for jobs where the species other then homo sapiens can be employed too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> @jaunty
> Here you go ... a target of 5000 crore jobs for Irani.


Looks like Ghosh is counting Ghosts too for job distribution!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

PARIKRAMA said:


> Air India is horrible in true sense..
> But I m nt sure privatisation alone can change things there..
> The union, mentality of ppl and the typical culture needs a holistic change..
> 
> I look at something like IndiGo or even Vistara or Jet.. they have happily got the market bcz our guys in Air India give them a advantage..
> 
> Last I heard Emirates and other airlines of the region giving the air India pilots 1.5X pay package to join..
> 
> Good they should go and get the shock.. no airlines tolerate such lack of discipline and callous attitude as displayed by air India ppl time and again.. when they go, get the shock and get booted then only they will understand how they have caused harm to the country and themselves



The same problems exist in Railways as well.
Simply put, the unions are killing them slowly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

DesiGuy1403 said:


> The same problems exist in Railways as well.
> Simply put, the unions are killing them slowly.



Yah its crazy the amount of idle lazy bums in railways getting paychecks from taxpayer for literally doing next to nothing or actively contributing negative work....and they are all protected by the union.

It is fiscally a very detrimental situation, I wish one day it will change. Right now the only thing that has been done is to show consumers on their rajdhani ticket how much "subsidy" is given...i.e how much blood money is given to overprotected overunionised bulk of railway corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

Stephen Cohen said:


> The Civil aviation sector needs a telecom LIKE revolution
> 
> The Cabinet Minister there is an old man Gajapati Raju
> 
> He cant deliver ; Hence Sinha may have been brought in



Gajapati Raju is an honest and efficient politician and most importantly uncorrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

I hope he doesn't write more op eds in ndtv and ruin the long and illustrious political career ahead of his son


http://m.ndtv.com/opinion/on-nsg-issue-india-has-hyphenated-itself-with-pak-1427747


----------



## DesiGuy1403

magudi said:


> I hope he doesn't write more op eds in ndtv and ruin the long and illustrious political career ahead of his son
> 
> 
> http://m.ndtv.com/opinion/on-nsg-issue-india-has-hyphenated-itself-with-pak-1427747



That article was disgraceful.
Coming from ex cabinet minister, that was shocking.
Clearly shows his hatred for not being made part of BJP government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

DesiGuy1403 said:


> That article was disgraceful.
> Coming from ex cabinet minister, that was shocking.
> Clearly shows his hatred for not being made part of BJP government.



bunch of useless old morons jealous of what Modi has done


if they were at helm BjP would still be a mp,guj,raj party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

magudi said:


> bunch of useless old morons jealous of what Modi has done
> 
> 
> if they were at helm BjP would still be a mp,guj,raj party



To be honest, I have huge suspicions on BJP leutens gang. One part of me says they are good but the rational part of me says otherwise.


----------



## magudi

DesiGuy1403 said:


> To be honest, I have huge suspicions on BJP leutens gang. One part of me says they are good but the rational part of me says otherwise.



I get a feeling that AJ might have finally struck necessary deals for GST

maybe the reason he wasn't touched

we could most probably see gst passing this monsoon session

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## magudi

http://m.firstpost.com/politics/cab...of-jayant-sinha-the-real-shocker-2875914.html


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> http://m.firstpost.com/politics/cab...of-jayant-sinha-the-real-shocker-2875914.html



I don't get the big deal. Maybe something is big on the anvil in Civil aviation? (I'm crossing my fingers for it to be Air India).


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nations-to-NGOs-soon/articleshow/53070796.cms

Another great step.
These NGO have been at the forefront of a very negative campaign against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> I don't get the big deal. Maybe something is big on the anvil in Civil aviation? (I'm crossing my fingers for it to be Air India).



it was through his interviews that i used to get a sense of what was happening in the finance ministry much more articulate and aware than AJ himself . I was getting a feeling he was being groomed for future FM .



DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nations-to-NGOs-soon/articleshow/53070796.cms
> 
> Another great step.
> These NGO have been at the forefront of a very negative campaign against India.




ngos are not against India

they're just against India inhabited by heathen pagans

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

magudi said:


> it was through his interviews that i used to get a sense of what was happening in the finance ministry much more articulate and aware than AJ himself . I was getting a feeling he was being groomed for future FM .



No way to look at it except it being a disappointment.
Was it a message to his father?

Who is left in Finance ministry now?


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> it was through his interviews that i used to get a sense of what was happening in the finance ministry much more articulate and aware than AJ himself . I was getting a feeling he was being groomed for future FM .



Yah I got the same feeling. But maybe he has been deputed to civil aviation given his skills/expertise to handle a big financial reform for Air India etc.

I don't trust media analysis one bit these days. I will wait and see for myself. Modi may have already consulted with him about this before going through with the move...we will see if Sinha himself hints at any point the reasoning and/or his own reaction to it....or if his dad squawks about it somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

DesiGuy1403 said:


> No way to look at it except it being a disappointment.
> Was it a message to his father?
> 
> Who is left in Finance ministry now?




Arjun Ram Meghwal

Arjun Ram Meghwal (born 7 December 1954) is an Indian politician belonging to the Bharatiya Janata Party and party Chief Whip in 16th Lok Sabha. He has been elected to the
15th and 16th Lok Sabhas (terms of the lower house of the Parliament of India ) from Bikaner constituency, Rajasthan in 2009.He was awarded the Best parliamentarian Award in 2013. Mr. Meghwal doesn't use the car provided by the government in commuting for work. Instead, he uses his push-bike as a local transport mode. [1]

From being a weaver to working his way to the Indian Administrative Service (IAS) as officer to being elected as member of parliament to becoming a union minister now, Arjun Ram Meghwal's journey through life has been an inspiration for many.

The Dalit MP seems to have been rewarded with a berth in Prime Minister Narendra Modi's council of ministers on Tuesday as much in recognition for his struggles in life as for highlighting the allegedly illegal land deals of Robert Vadra in Bikaner in Rajasthan, which is his constituency.

Born into a traditionally weaver family of Kismidesar village in Bikaner, Mr Meghwal was married at the age of 13.
But he continued his studies while also working with his father as a weaver. He graduated with a BA degree from Sri Dungar College in Bikaner and also earned an LLB and a Master's from the same institution.

After his studies, he started preparing for competitive examinations and got into Indian Post and Telegraph Department as a telephone operator.
He had his first stint with politics when he contested and won the elections for the post of general secretary of Telephone Traffic Association.
While working as a telephone operator, he passed the examination for Rajasthan State Administrative Service in his second attempt.

He got into the top-most echelons of bureaucracy when he was promoted to the Indian Administrative Service (IAS) and worked as District Collector of Churu in Rajasthan.

The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) offered Mr Meghwal the ticket to contest the Lok Sabha elections in 2009 from Bikaner. He won the election, becoming a member of parliament.
He was re-elected from the same constituency in 2014.


He is the chief whip of the BJP in the Lok Sabha and one of the very few MPs who cycle to parliament. Indeed, he even pedalled his way up to Rashtrapati Bhavan on Tuesday for his swearing-in as minister of state

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arjun_Ram_Meghwal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

As far as I understand J Sinha paid for two reasons only


Na Mo was clear about a targeted approach for FDI. For this he did very good number of meeting with big wigs. This was of course nt liked by FM AJ as its like MoS is directly courting FDI and he is shown to be sitting idle. So basically the lack of numbers and usual insecure AJ made it difficult for this portfolio retention 
His father constant barbs and jabs is an internal issue as well. The NSG failure and his article that "failure acche hain" was seen feeding ammo to opposition nd coming parliamentary session will see that also.
So in a way his movement shields him from the likes of insecure AJ. But this man J Sinha is pretty good and articulate man. I hope he continues to use his connections and perhaps bring a bigver chain in civil aviation....

But J Sinha is a fine man and I see a bright future to him under any portfolio..

One more very very big announcement which I liked a lot

Look at S Swamy .
His whole tirade against Raghuram Rajan, economy, government, Congress, China talks and what not finally earned him what.. nothing..
This government did not reward him and rightly so for his illogical and constant attempts to bw in limelight.. a clear msg government does nt need ppl like that..

So.ething similar to smriti - too much uncompromising , needless fights, media focus and virtually daily basis a new crisis for her endless pursuit of aggressive tackles..

In a way some good actions have happened..

I wish some more could have been done..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...for-Indian-consumers/articleshow/53071344.cms

Great initiative.
This is what you get when you engage other countries.


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> Finally common sense prevailing?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750356860545282048



What common sense?. BJP requires her to take on Priyanka, Rahul Gandhi when he returns from his holidays or when they want to take on the entire opposition when they are loosing the perception battle to them which made modi to retweet her speech saying Sathyamave Jayate and they require her when they want to taken on the prestitutes and She braved all kind of name calling and Character Assasination the media did to her . And Just days before ET has published a article on how the HRD ministry got its act right w.r.t higher education and manymore good work she has done 
http://www.financialexpress.com/art...ally-got-it-right-on-higher-education/297581/

I feel if Smriti is sidelined it will be a loss to the BJP and i hope that this is just a temporary measure

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> What common sense?. BJP requires her to take on Priyanka, Rahul Gandhi when he returns from his holidays or when they want to take on the entire opposition when they are loosing the perception battle to them which made modi to retweet her speech saying Sathyamave Jayate and they require her when they want to taken on the prestitutes and She braved all kind of name calling and Character Assasination the media did to her . And Just days before ET has published a article on how the HRD ministry got its act right w.r.t higher education and manymore good work she has done
> http://www.financialexpress.com/art...ally-got-it-right-on-higher-education/297581/
> 
> I feel if Smriti is sidelined it will be a loss to the BJP and i hope that this is just a temporary measure



She is not being sidelined. Like you say her personality is best suited to taking on congress honchos...she will also have more time to be a spokesperson now I think.

Also there is a major nation-wide textiles program that is about to start that will need a capable dedicated leader like her. She is embodiment of successful headstrong woman....and I think she will play a good role in convincing the unions to accept more flexible labour laws to make larger scale garment factories more viable and competitive than they are now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

wonderful to see liberals celebrating smriti's exit

what they don't know is that javdekar is an out and out RSS cadre 

but unlike Smriti he's not confrontational

saffronation will proceed sans the media hoopla under him

lefties wouldn't even know what's going to hit them until it's too close to dodge

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DesiGuy1403

magudi said:


> what they don't know is that javdekar is an out and out RSS cadre



LOL...I was thinking the same.
If anything Javdekar is more in tune with RSS than Smriti ever was.

I think the liberati is celebrating this more because of the fact that she is taking on Pappu directly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Smriti is given much bigger responsibility but done subtly...

She will be on the roads in UP. If Priyanka is officially announced they are talking of pitching her against Priyanka and take on Congress bastion in UP .....

There is a thought that if BJP wins in UP instead of Rajnath Singh it will be smriti who may become CM...

Thus she cannot be in critical post which is in media limelight always ...

Secondly textile as a sector needs a revival too.. smriti being a fighter will do everything to do something good for the industry and people..

So we all may feel demotion but soon it may turn out to be a strategic move , well thought out by NaMo and Amit Shah

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> Now he will have all the time to saffronize himself!
> 
> BTW I believe Textile ministry is going to be in the media spotlight from ow on!



Its started Already man 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750535864019775488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750378473307287552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750607224569884673
The point here is anyone who is a threat to Rahul/Priyanka will be name called ,projected as Dumb, character assassinated by the prestitutes no matter how good and hardworking they are Modi being a biggest victim of that knows this very well which is why i feel this is a temporary measure

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

PARIKRAMA said:


> Btw FBI is not going to prosecute Hillary..
> 
> And Dems hav said India to be partner in "Pacific region "
> Not evn south east Asia or IOR.. directly Pacific..
> 
> Looks like Hillary cmg to power will get NaMo even bigger support.. I think it's a very smart move to strengthen external affairs and put MJ Akbar there..
> 
> I foresee next 12 months will see Indian foreign relations with all countries and indoUS relationship to be at much higher levek



Not really man Hillary Clinton's NGO tried its best to implicate modi on 2002 riots heck they even found some bones which later turned out to be of buffalo's the OP against him is termed "Get Modi" and it was Obama who reversed it .I am not sure how this idiotic lady will be for India but i feel Trump would be far better for India than Hillary 


*These present and retired officials claimed that "during the tenure in office of Secretary Clinton, several expert teams in the guise of NGOs were sent to Gujarat to try and find mass graves". The purpose was to then take the matter to the Office of the UN Commissioner of Human Rights in Geneva as an example of genocide. "In 2011, some bones were discovered in a Gujarat field by one of the search teams and there was much excitement, but these were later found to be buffalo bones", an official said. The official added that "no evidence whatsoever of mass graves was uncovered in Gujarat despite six years of clandestine searching for them" by undercover experts posing as representatives of NGOs*
*
http://www.sunday-guardian.com/news/obama-quietly-reverses-hillarys-get-modi-policy*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

noksss said:


> Not really man Hillary Clinton's NGO tried its best to implicate modi on 2002 riots heck they even found some bones which later turned out to be of buffalo's the OP against him is termed "Get Modi" and it was Obama who reversed it .I am not sure how this idiotic lady will be for India but i feel Trump would be far better for India than Hillary
> 
> 
> *These present and retired officials claimed that "during the tenure in office of Secretary Clinton, several expert teams in the guise of NGOs were sent to Gujarat to try and find mass graves". The purpose was to then take the matter to the Office of the UN Commissioner of Human Rights in Geneva as an example of genocide. "In 2011, some bones were discovered in a Gujarat field by one of the search teams and there was much excitement, but these were later found to be buffalo bones", an official said. The official added that "no evidence whatsoever of mass graves was uncovered in Gujarat despite six years of clandestine searching for them" by undercover experts posing as representatives of NGOs
> 
> http://www.sunday-guardian.com/news/obama-quietly-reverses-hillarys-get-modi-policy*



Times have changed my friend.. they require us more than ever.. especially NaMo for the progress US India relationship has made over last decade..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> Its started Already man
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750535864019775488
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750378473307287552
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750607224569884673
> The point here is anyone who is a threat to Rahul/Priyanka will be name called ,projected as Dumb, character assassinated by the prestitutes no matter how good and hardworking they are Modi being a biggest victim of that knows this very well which is why i feel this is a temporary measure


NDTV is in full on orgasm mode since yesterday! Don't know how many times they changed the title & recycled same crap again & again..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> NDTV is in full on orgasm mode since yesterday! Don't know how many times they changed the title & recycled same crap again & again..
> 
> 
> View attachment 316011



Trust me man i was going to post exactly what you have posted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Micro-blogging website Twitter recently suspended AAP supremo Arvind Kejriwal's account after reviewing the tweets and concluding it to be a parody account.

*"One would expect the Chief Minister of a state to tweet about things such as government policies, educational reforms, welfare schemes, infrastructure, healthcare initiatives etc. But we did not find a single instance of Arvind Kejriwal raising any of these issues in his tweets. That was the first time we suspected that someone is running a parody account in his name," a Twitter employee told our Mocktale reporter.*

*"Our doubts grew further when we closely examined the tweets sent from Arvind Kejriwal's account. It seems that this man is a huge believer of binary system, for he only tweets about movies and Narendra Modi. You would expect a Chief Minister to have much more important things to talk about, but he comes across as a troll who goes around calling people a coward and a psychopath. We are suspending this Twitter account for inappropriate language and poor taste in movies," the person further explained.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676627652204060672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726970601261404160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744093376992149504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743854734428213249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458919482967080960
Kejriwal who blames Modi at drop of a muffler once again held PM responsible for suspension of his account.

*Everyone knows how dependent we are on social media for survival. We are the first political party to run government on Twitter than Secretariats. Modi ji is scared of our popularity on Twitter" he said.
"This is a ploy by Modi to take me off Twitter and force me to do some actual work. But I assure you that I will not let him succeed in his devious plan. He is jealous that I can tweet using the free Wi-Fi service that AAP has installed in Delhi," he added.*


Following this, Aam Aadmi Party supporters on Twitter trended #BringBackKejriwal in protest, which led some people to believe that he had once again resigned from the post of Chief Minister.

Meanwhile many parody accounts of Kejriwal have decided to deactivate. "Most of the tweets that I come up with I find that he has already tweeted something similar. Many of my followers have started complaining that I am not as funny as him. When original is parodying so well, why are we needed," said a parody account with 1 lakh followers.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...staking-it-forparody/articleshow/53080711.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

Damn Can't believe this really happened on an Indian TV channel. One can hate Arnab for his journalistic style, but, he is a true nationalist among the hypocritical scum of Indian journalists today

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## kadamba-warrior

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...for-Indian-consumers/articleshow/53071344.cms
> 
> Great initiative.
> This is what you get when you engage other countries.



Might be good for keeping the prices down in the short term and winning elections at hand. But not necessarily a good long term proposition, mate.

What we are doing is essentially subsidizing our farmers and providing them with MSP to grow water-thirsty and commercial crops like sugarcane at the expense of staples like pulses. This looks very much like a major step towards losing our hard-earned self-reliance in food production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

kadamba-warrior said:


> Might be good for keeping the prices down in the short term and winning elections at hand. But not necessarily a good long term proposition, mate.
> 
> What we are doing is essentially subsidizing our farmers and providing them with MSP to grow water-thirsty and commercial crops like sugarcane at the expense of staples like pulses. This looks very much like a major step towards losing our hard-earned self-reliance in food production.



Agreed. So, what is the alternative?
Take on the Sugar lobby which would be a political suicide for BJP in multiple states?

Oh I would love the Sugar Lobby to be destroyed but it is not going to happen anytime soon. Realistically though, no one is stopping farmers from growing pulses and compete with govt imports.

Regarding self-reliance, we are already importing heavy amounts of pulses, not sure how growing our own crops and importing the stuff we grew will have a greater negative impact!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Oh I would love the Sugar Lobby to be destroyed but it is not going to happen anytime soon. Realistically though, no one is stopping farmers from growing pulses and compete with govt imports.



If the sugar lobby is too strong to take head on, Modi can counter that by subsidizing pulses and raising the MSP for pulses. As things stand now, there is no incentive to grow pulses (to my knowledge) and so many incentives for sugarcane instead.



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Regarding self-reliance, we are already importing heavy amounts of pulses, not sure how growing our own crops and importing the stuff we grew will have a greater negative impact!



Imports, just like contract farming in Mozambique, should at best be stop-gap measures. In fact, cheap imports adversely affect our own pulses production - a reason why the farmers stopped growing pulses in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

kadamba-warrior said:


> If the sugar lobby is too strong to take head on, Modi can counter that by subsidizing pulses and raising the MSP for pulses. As things stand now, there is no incentive to grow pulses (to my knowledge) and so many incentives for sugarcane instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Imports, just like contract farming in Mozambique, should at best be stop-gap measures. In fact, cheap imports adversely affect our own pulses production - a reason why the farmers stopped growing pulses in the first place.



First point - Agreed, govt should bite the bullet and take on the sugar lobby. Frankly though, it will not happen, at least as of now. For Pulses, just like Sugar need extensive water and as of now again, Sugar lobby rules the roost. yes, long term measures should taken, let's wait and watch.

Second point - Global demand for pulses has risen, tremendously. With west finding health benefits of Pulses, they have taken to consuming them with vigour. Import of pulses is not a new thing, it has been happening for few years now.
Unless there is a policy and infra change in India, the demand for Pulses can not be met. Even if the changes happen, in short term we need the stop gap measures.

Also, I think there is a secondary objective to it. India want's to counter China's influence in Afrika. so, it's like targeting two things at once I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Despite being in Radar of Media for everything, 
She never back down.
She has been abused mercilessly but still She stood tall.
Her Only Fault was She fought ag...ainst Rahul Gandhi and came in radar of Media.
When You want to compare her work in HRD, We can breathlessly list down atleast 20 accomplishments of hers in HRD.

*1. Compulsory Attendance System Biometric
2. Construction of 100% Toilet Infrastructure in more than 2 lakh schools in record time.
3. Complete Digitization of NCERT and CBSE Books and make it available for free in E-Shaala
4. Udaan Program 
5. Swayam Program
6. Digitization of all Scholarship and Linking it with Aadhar Card so that Scholarship reaches directly.
7. Abolition of 3 year Course in DU
8. National Ranking Framework System
9. Know Your College in order to Guide Students to choose College based On Merit.
10. Vidyanjali Program which allows every citizen to teach in any Government School.
11. Opening of most number of IIT, IIIT, NIIT and AIIMS
12. Updation of Syllabus of all Higher Education College by International Universities and measurement of their work on International Norms.
13. Special Scholarship for North East Students.
14. Digital Gender Atlas for Gender mapping in order to improve Girl Child Literacy.
15. Saksham - 30000 disabled students got free Education and Digital Talking Book
16. IMPRINT India Program to invest 1000 crore specially on Research Parks and Incubation Center.
17. Teacher Training Program at the campus of IIT and IIM by the teachers of IIT and IIM.
18. Bharatwani Project - It is the project to launch more than 500 courses in 22 languages.
19. Sharansh and Shala Darpan - Data Repository to maintain record and track record of all 2 crore students all over India.
20. Last but not the Least National Education Policy which is biggest change in History of Education in India*

*--TFI*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> Despite being in Radar of Media for everything,
> She never back down.
> She has been abused mercilessly but still She stood tall.
> Her Only Fault was She fought ag...ainst Rahul Gandhi and came in radar of Media.
> When You want to compare her work in HRD, We can breathlessly list down atleast 20 accomplishments of hers in HRD.
> 
> *1. Compulsory Attendance System Biometric
> 2. Construction of 100% Toilet Infrastructure in more than 2 lakh schools in record time.
> 3. Complete Digitization of NCERT and CBSE Books and make it available for free in E-Shaala
> 4. Udaan Program
> 5. Swayam Program
> 6. Digitization of all Scholarship and Linking it with Aadhar Card so that Scholarship reaches directly.
> 7. Abolition of 3 year Course in DU
> 8. National Ranking Framework System
> 9. Know Your College in order to Guide Students to choose College based On Merit.
> 10. Vidyanjali Program which allows every citizen to teach in any Government School.
> 11. Opening of most number of IIT, IIIT, NIIT and AIIMS
> 12. Updation of Syllabus of all Higher Education College by International Universities and measurement of their work on International Norms.
> 13. Special Scholarship for North East Students.
> 14. Digital Gender Atlas for Gender mapping in order to improve Girl Child Literacy.
> 15. Saksham - 30000 disabled students got free Education and Digital Talking Book
> 16. IMPRINT India Program to invest 1000 crore specially on Research Parks and Incubation Center.
> 17. Teacher Training Program at the campus of IIT and IIM by the teachers of IIT and IIM.
> 18. Bharatwani Project - It is the project to launch more than 500 courses in 22 languages.
> 19. Sharansh and Shala Darpan - Data Repository to maintain record and track record of all 2 crore students all over India.
> 20. Last but not the Least National Education Policy which is biggest change in History of Education in India*
> 
> *--TFI*



Hope she gives a great impetus to the women-driven textile industry of India now.

It is in need of a major overhaul w.r.t labour reforms, economies of scale and ultimately employment generation (esp for women).

Tirupur model needs to be expanded to the large hinterland of northern India and made even more competitive and viable:

https://defence.pk/threads/will-mod...-bangladesh-rmg-industry.436461/#post-8413994

There is much work to be done! Ms. Irani is a good choice to deliver it and I wish her the best of success.

Prakash Javadekar is a good fit to take the NEP forward, the draft of which looks quite promising.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Zakir Naik are direct products of Anti national Congress.
They should have kicked this guy out initially.
Its not too late. Cancel his Indian passports, ban his channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

CorporateAffairs said:


> Zakir Naik are direct products of Anti national Congress.
> They should have kicked this guy out initially.
> Its not too late. Cancel his Indian passports, ban his channels.



First file a case against him. Im surprised it wasnt done much earlier by Modi govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nilgiri said:


> First file a case against him. Im surprised it wasnt done much earlier by Modi govt.


It will be done.
Gov cannot go by news channels, they need proper documentation, else Anti national Congress will say it was an attack on Indian muslims. 
Should be careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

We got to take all the actions against this Zakir or other such extremist ideologies now..

See if we do anything in other times, ppl jump gun and blame government with polarisation point.. now we have definite link up and Bangladesh has requested us to investigate.. so we should use this opportunity and clean things up..

I fear ISIS is also using its footprint a lot more in BD but still slowly it's increasing its influence in India.. we need to ban and control such extremism now itself or we will see BD like attack or lone wolf attacks soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Lots of rear ends torn open.

@bongbang @Doyalbaba @Anubis @PersonasNonGrata @Mohammed Khaled

Your I&B minister makes an apperance.

Would like to hear your opinions on what should be done.

@haviZsultan you might want to watch this too and give your comment


----------



## Anubis

Nilgiri said:


> Lots of rear ends torn open.
> 
> @bongbang @Doyalbaba @Anubis @PersonasNonGrata @Mohammed Khaled
> 
> Your I&B minister makes an apperance.
> 
> Would like to hear your opinions on what should be done.
> 
> @haviZsultan you might want to watch this too and give your comment



Zakir Naik does support OBL and the Taliban....but ultimately it boils down to freedom of speech issue....until and unless ZN directly instructs people to carry out terrorist attack I do not think it would legal(by American standards) to stop him....another thing to note is what is the focus of ZN's messages in its entirety...as far as I have seen his videos he does not seem to discuss politics and AQ or terrorism that much(Only time I see him mentioning OBL is only when he is asked about him)...I have not seen him focusing his public speeches on OBL on his own...his main focus always seems to be comparative religion and other BS....If India(and Bangladesh) does value freedom of speech over all else then the only thing that is to be done is to leave him alone...yes terrorists watched his videos....but one of the terrorists of the Gulshan attack was a fan of Sraddha Kapoor(hope I got her name right) too(and danced with her too)....ZN is guilty of supporting OBL but I do not think he is guilty of instigating terrorism...you can't go with Bush's either you are with us or against us on this issue...the host is absolutely shit...if he invites people for their opinions he should listen to their opinions...not lecture them on his view...Hitchens would hand this idiot his ***.


----------



## Nilgiri

Anubis said:


> Zakir Naik does support OBL and the Taliban....but ultimately it boils down to freedom of speech issue....until and unless ZN directly instructs people to carry out terrorist attack I do not think it would legal(by American standards) to stop him....another thing to note is what is the focus of ZN's messages in its entirety...as far as I have seen his videos he does not seem to discuss politics and AQ or terrorism that much(Only time I see him mentioning OBL is only when he is asked about him)...I have not seen him focusing his public speeches on OBL on his own...his main focus always seems to be comparative religion and other BS....If India(and Bangladesh) does value freedom of speech over all else then the only thing that is to be done is to leave him alone...yes terrorists watched his videos....but one of the terrorists of the Gulshan attack was a fan of Sraddha Kapoor(hope I got her name right) too(and danced with her too)....ZN is guilty of supporting OBL but I do not think he is guilty of instigating terrorism...you can't go with Bush's either you are with us or against us on this issue...the host is absolutely shit...if he invites people for their opinions he should listen to their opinions...not lecture them on his view...Hitchens would hand this idiot his ***.



The thing is he explicitly said "its ok to be a terrorist" (in the context of attacking the US - because the US is a terrorist to him) while he was in Malaysia.

Thus he was subsequently banned from entering Malaysia (for inciting hate speech previously).

He has been banned in many other countries (Canada, UK) for the same reason. Are you telling me that the UK and Canada have much more tighter provisions of free speech than India?

I personally think he should be prosecuted for hate speech in India and face the due process of law.

If the Bangladeshi courts want him to face some sort of prosecution there, we can extradite him to you too.

There are limits to free speech, and he has transgressed them on a number of occasions. He must be brought to justice for that.

The direct terrorism related charges (instigation etc) are of course very unreasonable to apply here unless there is specific evidence pertaining to it.


----------



## Anubis

Nilgiri said:


> The thing is he explicitly said "its ok to be a terrorist" (in the context of attacking the US - because the US is a terrorist to him) while he was in Malaysia.
> 
> Thus he was subsequently banned from entering Malaysia (for inciting hate speech previously).
> 
> He has been banned in many other countries (Canada, UK) for the same reason. Are you telling me that the UK and Canada have much more tighter provisions of free speech than India?
> 
> I personally think he should be prosecuted for hate speech in India and face the due process of law.
> 
> If the Bangladeshi courts want him to face some sort of prosecution there, we can extradite him to you too.
> 
> There are limits to free speech, and he has transgressed them on a number of occasions. He must be brought to justice for that.


The UK banned him from entering because he is a foreigner....UK has Anjem Chowdhury....who is basically all the negatives of ZN on steroids....and he gets away because of freedom of speech(guaranteed by the UK for UK citizens...not Indians like ZN).....I could say exactly the things ZN says here in the US and nobody will even touch a hair on me....but if I were a foreigner I would probably never get a US visa.....what I would do with ZN is I would buy him...all governments spend money on propaganda......with ZNs fanbase I would pay him to speak against terrorism and that would be a better use of him....and I doubt India can prosecute him for hate speech(you could file a case but a judge wont let it through)....because everything he says about the US is usually breakfast talk for an average Indian fundo nationalist about Pakistan(and nobody calls that hatespeech)....India has a better justice system than BD...he will walk free in India(I am pretty certain about it).....but he can be hanged in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Anubis said:


> The UK banned him from entering because he is a foreigner....UK has Anjem Chowdhury....who is basically all the negatives of ZN on steroids....and he gets away because of freedom of speech(guaranteed by the UK for UK citizens...not Indians like ZN).....I could say exactly the things ZN says here in the US and nobody will even touch a hair on me....but if I were a foreigner I would probably never get a US visa.....what I would do with ZN is I would buy him...all governments spend money on propaganda......with ZNs fanbase I would pay him to speak against terrorism and that would be a better use of him....and I doubt India can prosecute him for hate speech(you could file a case but a judge wont let it through)....because everything he says about the US is usually breakfast talk for an average Indian fundo nationalist about Pakistan(and nobody calls that hatespeech)....India has a better justice system than BD...he will walk free in India(I am pretty certain about it).....but he can be hanged in BD.



Good lets extradite him to Bangladesh then. Win-win

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bongbang

Nilgiri said:


> Lots of rear ends torn open.
> 
> @bongbang @Doyalbaba @Anubis @PersonasNonGrata @Mohammed Khaled
> 
> Your I&B minister makes an apperance.
> 
> Would like to hear your opinions on what should be done.
> 
> @haviZsultan you might want to watch this too and give your comment



I see him as modern Muslim revivalist. Initially it seemed to me good. He makes a mindset as if Islam has all the answer of the world and its perfect and all other religions are bogus and Islam is above criticism. It creates a situation where he/any man gives a justification of terrorism in the name of Islam, as Islam is the pure of pure and only truth. I think he isnt the main culprit but something to do with overall ideology. Imo non Muslim majority countries have some responsibility to counter the flawed ideologies in constructive way by properly analyzing the theology. The people already working in these respects should come handy and should be allowed to openly preach like ZN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

India prohibits hate speech by several sections of the Indian Penal Code, the Code of Criminal Procedure, and by other laws which put limitations on the freedom of expression. Section 95 of the Code of Criminal Procedure gives the government the right to declare certain publications “forfeited” if the “publication ... appears to the State Government to contain any matter the publication of which is punishable under Section 124A or Section 153A or Section 153B or Section 292 or Section 293 or Section 295A of the Indian Penal Code”.[2]

*Section 153(A)[edit]*
Section 153A of the penal code says,[3] _inter alia_:

Whoever (a) by words, either spoken or written, or by signs or by visible representations or otherwise, promotes or attempts to promote, on grounds of religion, race, place of birth, residence, language, caste or community or any other ground whatsoever, disharmony or feelings of enmity, hatred or ill-will between different religious, racial, language or regional groups or castes or communities, or (b) commits any act which is prejudicial to the maintenance of harmony between different religious, racial, language or regional groups or castes or communities, and which disturbs or is likely to disturb the public tranquillity, . . . shall be punished with imprisonment which may extend to three years, or with fine, or with both.
*Section 295(A)[edit]*
Section 295(A) of the Indian Penal Code (IPC) enacted in 1927[4] says:[5]

Whoever, with deliberate and malicious intention of outraging the religious feelings of any class of [citizens of India], [by words, either spoken or written, or by signs or by visible representations or otherwise], insults or attempts to insult the religion or the religious beliefs of that class, shall be punished with imprisonment of either description for a term which may extend to [three years], or with fine, or with both.[6]


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Anti National Congress stooge Dick Vijay Singh, says Naik is a human of peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

bongbang said:


> Imo non Muslim majority countries have some responsibility to counter the flawed ideologies in constructive way by properly analyzing the theology. The people already working in these respects should come handy and should be allowed to openly preach like ZN



Problem is none of the moderate ulema are coming out and challenging him on theological basis. This was talked about in the debate video I posted. I wish it was handled a lot better as well....but we have to deal with this guy sooner than later.


----------



## ranjeet

Je to hona hi tha ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750968993154895872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Nilgiri said:


> Problem is none of the moderate ulema are coming out and challenging him on theological basis. This was talked about in the debate video I posted. I wish it was handled a lot better as well....but we have to deal with this guy sooner than later.



I also meant the atheist preachers capable of constructive argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

bongbang said:


> I also meant the atheist preachers capable of constructive argument.



Problem is will that carry same amount of legitimacy (for muslim public) as a faithful muslim leader.

Anyways lets wait and see, govt is saying some action may be taken:

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...naik-for-hate-speech/articleshow/53080185.cms



ranjeet said:


> Je to hona hi tha ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750968993154895872



What a disgusting filth. Well at least he has come out and said it.


----------



## ranjeet

Thank god for little mercies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> Thank god for little mercies.



Never understood having a Gandhi member in BJP anyway. Just a cheap political gimmick and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

ranjeet said:


> Je to hona hi tha ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750968993154895872


I was wondering where is diggi raja these days. We havent seen enough cr@p coming out of his mouth lately.
Last he was seen having a decent debate with FM AJ in the rajya sabha where he was saying "humko dhamkaiye mat vit mantri ji hum darte nhi h aap kala dhan rakhne walo ke naam ujagaar kijiye". Atleast AJ is doing something good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

litefire said:


> I was wondering where is diggi raja these days. We havent seen enough cr@p coming out of his mouth lately.
> Last he was seen having a decent debate with FM AJ in the rajya sabha where he was saying "humko dhamkaiye mat vit mantri ji hum darte nhi h aap kala dhan rakhne walo ke naam ujagaar kijiye". Atleast AJ is doing something good.



Diggy antics are what makes the world go round...if he was good at finding pennies as he is at finding silly remarks....he'd be a millionaire a long time back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Nilgiri said:


> Diggy antics are what makes the world go round...if he was good at finding pennies as he is at finding silly remarks....he'd be a millionaire a long time back.


Nonetheless he is very usefull to congress. He at least helps the general Indian mass to remember that congress still does exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Peace agent spreading peace ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751011913761296386

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Fadnavis Orders Probe Against Zakir Naik; Seeks Report From Mumbai Police. *



ranjeet said:


> Peace agent spreading peace ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751011913761296386


This THUG was speaking about leaving India. What happenned?
No money for flight tickets?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Fadnavis Orders Probe Against Zakir Naik; Seeks Report From Mumbai Police. *
> 
> 
> This THUG was speaking about leaving India. What happenned?
> No money for flight tickets?



SRK must have shared his experience about cavity search administered to him in America.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> This THUG was speaking about leaving India. What happenned?
> No money for flight tickets?


That was before Trump decided to stand for elections!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Lets see what's in the store for political parties in next elections. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751063326356959232

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

*Aligarh Muslim University all set to lose its minority status, decision to spark political slugfest*
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...set-to-lose-its-minority-status/1/709803.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nair saab

What a debate in News Hours...


Taslima Nasrin and Tarik Fatah on Zakir Naik...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> Je to hona hi tha ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750968993154895872



No Idea why but when ever I listen to Diggy, I am reminded of Shakuni. This is how I have come to associate Diggy Raja for a while now.

I have been seeing main stream parties and media folks passing some sexist comments on Smriti.

Usually, these are the parties and media presstitutes at the forefront of condemning these attacks. Now, it's ironic that their hatred for a particular woman has made them loose what ever remained of their morality and sanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

People are very right to question why BJP didnt crack down on Zakir Naik IMMEDIATELY when they came to power in 2014.

They are simply hypocrites....just to a lesser degree than the ones that were in power before them (since they are at least "probing" now).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> People are very right to question why BJP didnt crack down on Zakir Naik IMMEDIATELY when they came to power in 2014.
> 
> They are simply hypocrites....just to a lesser degree than the ones that were in power before them (since they are at least "probing" now).



from what I see ,here in Mumbai people are fanatic addicts of this man and am talking of urban, well educated, upper middle class professionals I engage with so any moves against him will generate a backslash. Am already seeing his defence on my fb timeline .Govt must move cautiously

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

magudi said:


> from what I see ,here in Mumbai people are fanatic addicts of this man and am talking of urban, well educated, upper middle class professionals I engage with so any moves against him will generate a backslash. Am already seeing his defence on my fb timeline .Govt must move cautiously



It might be a great move for BJP in the long run.
Politically, this particular section will have to vote for one party.

And if reverse polarization happens, it's a complete win for BJP.

So, my take it, strike when it's hot.
Right now there is a huge public backlash on Naik. BJP won't get another chance like this

-strictly politically speaking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> from what I see ,here in Mumbai people are fanatic addicts of this man and am talking of urban, well educated, upper middle class professionals I engage with so any moves against him will generate a backslash. Am already seeing his defence on my fb timeline .Govt must move cautiously



Govt should not worry about it too much (backlash). Its time to rip off this fake bandage of political correctness and call a spade a spade. If people want to come out and thrash and cry against rule of law concerning hate speech....its better we have them do that now rather than in future. It can be controlled much better now.

Time to act is right now.....preferably yesterday....but now is 2nd best option and I'll welcome it.

Like desi guy said, the affluent well heeled urban muslims are not BJP voter base anyway....but BJP can make good inroads into the poorer muslim segments by taking action against one that seeks to radicalise them/preach skewed theory (and making a lot of money in the process) instead of improving their lot and working in charity. Get whichever muslim leaders and community leaders to back and promote this on the ground too.

Govt must clearly promote the fact that the Islam of india is one that is based on deeds, not words.,,,,because the poor Muslims (and poor in general) need deeds, not words.

@fsayed What is your view?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

http://www.news18.com/news/india/za...afiz-saeed-revealed-after-expose-1266998.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> http://www.news18.com/news/india/za...afiz-saeed-revealed-after-expose-1266998.html



Expose enough dirt on the guy so that as much will stick for his prosecution as possible. Good work.


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> Expose enough dirt on the guy so that as much will stick for his prosecution as possible. Good work.




Our liberals ape West on most things under the sun - don't know why would they not want him metted out same treatment as in West here .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ranjeet said:


> *Aligarh Muslim University all set to lose its minority status, decision to spark political slugfest*
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...set-to-lose-its-minority-status/1/709803.html



Excellent decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

MANGALURU/MADIKERI :*In the interview which DySP M K Ganapathy gave hours before his death on Thursday, he said that ex-minister K J George was harassing him in a Mangaluru church attack case. Ganapathy added that politicians had pressured him not to book the miscreants, who belonged to a Christian minority, or name them in the chargesheet.*

Ganapathy had attracted controversies during his service. He had faced departmental inquiry in Bengaluru over an alleged fake encounter of a rowdy sheeter in Yeshwanthpur, and for alleged misuse of a seized property in Madiwala. He had come clean in both cases, said colleagues.

SP of Kodagu Rajendra Prasad told mediapersons that Ganapathy was under depression. The deceased DySP was a native of Ranga Samudra near Kushalnagar.

IGP (Western range) J Arun Chakravarthy, who had taken charge a month ago and under whom Ganapathy worked, told Express that Ganapathy was a quiet officer and was one of two DySP grade officials working in the IGP office. He was in charge of departmental inquiries.

“He used to greet me every morning and talk to me about work. I often found him in a subdued mood, but had never enquired further. At work, he was efficient and used to discuss matters with senior officials and seek directions,” said Chakravarthy.

Ganapathy’s former colleagues, who had worked with him in Kadri and Ullal stations, recalled that he joined as a sub-inspector in the police department. He was promoted six months ago as DySP and transferred to Mangaluru IGP office from Bengaluru. But he reported for duty only after three months.
Faced fake encounter charge
During his tenure as police inspector at Yeshwanthpur police station in 2010, Ganapathy was involved in a controversial encounter. Though Ganapathy had maintained that he had fired at the 20-year-old rowdy sheeter Prashanth in self defence, Prashanth’s family had sought a CBI probe, alleging that it was a fake encounter. Ganapathy had also suffered injuries in the incident.



http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...n-withdrawn-IGP/2016/07/08/article3518729.ece



http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...n-withdrawn-IGP/2016/07/08/article3518729.ece



@danger007 heathen pagan shown his rightful place in hell

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...k-Zakir-Naiks-arrest/articleshow/53106331.cms

*UP clerics unite to seek Zakir Naik’s arrest*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Cant trust them.


----------



## Nair saab

magudi said:


> from what I see ,here in Mumbai people are fanatic addicts of this man and am talking of urban, well educated, upper middle class professionals I engage with so any moves against him will generate a backslash. Am already seeing his defence on my fb timeline .Govt must move cautiously


Government is making such a environment that he would never return back...

Arresting him would be big menace ... better not let him return back and that will let him make look a coward and will give the opportunity to seize his property ban his programme ... better make him take refuge in some african Islamic country ... and we can make international red corner notice against ... ban him travelling ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Nair saab said:


> ban his programme


Peace TV continued transmission in India despite I&B ministry refusing licence



> In the year 2009, Peace TV had approached the Information and Broadcasting Ministry for a licence. However the same was rejected. As per the Cable TV Act, transmitting a channel without a licence is a punishable offence. Action can be taken against the cable operator by either the District Magistrate or the Superintendent of Police.



He was actually was not given a license to air by even the UPA govt, but channels still go on, there are 24 such channels aired illegally by cable operators. So all they need to do is take action and prevent the transmission of the channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

if any reason was needed to ban Naik , here it is :

http://m.hindustantimes.com/india-n...in-srinagar/story-eQO2pxcKuX7bluGEMlbd0N.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

Whats up with minority status of AMU?


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> this is a must read in the context of barkhas and sagarikas of the world
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> *Arnab Goswami vs Sagarika Ghose: Indian journalism is in a churn*
> 
> 
> Since this is an opinion column, my considered opinion formed after following their work over more than a decade is that Sagarika Ghose is an under-average journalist while Arnab Goswami shrilly advertises his mediocrity night after night.
> I'm not being selective in picking just these two but for the context they generated in the last few days after Arnab Goswami's now-famous interview with Prime Minister Narendra Modi. But to set the record straight, let me say that my equally considered opinion about most TV news talking heads and anchors spans the entire gamut from "below average,” "vacuous,” "shrill,” and "disgusting.” On TV, there is nary a space for serious and contemplative discussions and most participants are chosen for reasons other than original thought, scholarship or record of public service.
> 
> You can call me old school but my old school mindset has never allowed me to marshal the courage to let facts come in the way of my opinions. To get an idea of what I mean by "old school,” I present an excerpt from the legendary Dr DV Gundappa's essay titled ' The Profession and The Training of a Journalist ':
> 
> …journalists writing on everyday worldly affairs must, as a prerequisite, have knowledge in the following subjects: (1) Politics (2) Economics (3) Jurisprudence (4) Logic. There is no knowledge or fact that is not useful to a journalist. Anything that is related to the life of humans will prove useful for a journalist at some point…. It is self-evident that a journalist must be endowed with the ability to write in a style that is simple, clear, decisive, unambiguous, and tight. However, this must also be accompanied by hard labour in at least two fields in art or science. He must be well-versed in the history of his own nation, and know its geography intimately. Because various countries and cultures have made inroads into our nation in our time, the journalist must at least be acquainted with the geography, history, and culture of those countries and cultures as well. He must constantly and everyday revise his labours in politics and economics. Likewise, he must also have decisive knowledge in art, poetry, drama, music, and sculpture. Thus, unless the journalist inculcates within himself specialized and in-depth knowledge in at least one field that falls outside the purview of his routine work, his standard will fail to rise higher than mediocrity…. on any topic that he writes, there will be at least one or two readers who are more knowledgeable than he himself is. He must ask himself what they would think about his writing. Such a thought process yields an attitude of healthy trepidation, which is the root of responsibility. The greater this trepidation, the greater this sense of responsibility, and the greater it motivates the journalist to read widely, deeply, and examine anything from as many perspectives as possible. Ultimately, this results in a greater benefit to the reader. This is how the paper earns the respect of the people and society…. However, the primary and basic qualification for a journalist is to develop a character of culture and refinement. (Translated from the original in Kannada by me)
> I suppose this passage both foresaw and warned of the pathetic state that journalism would descend to, as exemplified today by a majority of the Indian English media.
> 
> In the Sagarika-Arnab spat that
> Firstpost itself has summarised quite well, it must be said that Arnab Goswami makes a valid point when he takes an open dig at the "machinations and intrigue of Lutyens journalism” and makes a veiled reference to their incurable support for the Nehru dynasty whose latest heir, Rahul Gandhi, left them "disappointed with how he let them down.”
> Indeed, the wording of Sagarika Ghose's tweet (which she later deleted) shows in full Technicolor how she views journalism: she equates an interview with the Prime Minister to a bestowal of favours on a journalist.
> 
> This is not journalism.* It is a desperate and frustrated plea for political patronage, which pretty much characterises much of the Lutyens journalism that Arnab Goswami refers to. That there existed a media-political nexus was well-known but the appalling extent to which it flourished came out in the open in the last few years of the dark UPA-2 regime - the Radia tapes being the greatest symbol of the time. *I highly recommend reading the late Vinod Mehta's Editor Unplugged which contains really sordid revelations of the cesspool that the English media has become.
> 
> Neither is the aforementioned phenomenon of journalists seeking political patronage restricted to India or is of recent vintage. In his classic epigram, _The Uncelestial City , the British poet Humbert Wolfe reminds us how
> You cannot hope
> to bribe or twist,
> thank God! the
> British journalist.
> But, seeing what
> the man will do
> unbribed, there's
> no occasion to.
> _
> Humbert Wolfe wrote this in the context of British journalists who acted as wanton apologists for the crimes of British imperialism, and it wouldn't be far from the truth to say that large sections of Lutyens journalists continue to act as apologists for the Sonia-controlled Nehru dynasty and Congress party. This scathing expose by journalist Sandeep Bhushan in the Open magazine uncovers how some editors specialised in the "Sonia is unhappy” brand of journalism:
> *
> Just as I was gearing up for another 'live' report from in front of Mrs Gandhi's residence, my boss literally stood before me and ordered me to spin the story around 'Sonia is unhappy' as a theme. I was left with little choice. Sonia had not issued a statement. Yet the story had irrevocably changed. The next morning, even the print media was full of the same spin… Stories impacting Sonia's image are carefully choreographed right at the top, at the level of promoters and editors who are on first-name terms with key Congress functionaries such as Ahmed Patel. But Patel, the consummate spin doctor, also has a line with beat reporters; they need each other in the demanding 24x7 news cycle where a single 'untutored' line could damage the Congress President's image… It has also assured him plum reporting options, including (maybe) a trip with the PM on his next foreign visit. When it comes to reporting on the Gandhis, this is precisely how much of the electronic media functions.
> 
> The seeds for said patronage were sown by and took deep and pervasive roots thanks to former Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru who gave away large parcels of land in Delhi to journalists ostensibly to "place a roof above their heads.” The value of these lands today is anybody's guess. Ever since, press freedom halted at the courtyard of obligation, which then transformed into an active quest for patronage as it must.*
> 
> Some have also argued that the reason for Sagarika's outburst against Arnab is rooted in jealousy: that today he has become a far bigger celebrity than her, given how they both cut their teeth in TV journalism at the same NDTV school. Arnab obliquely refers to this in his retort by calling her a "has-been anchor” and how Times Now is the number one channel with billions of views, etc, which is why the PM gave him the interview.
> 
> Arnab is surely free to self-congratulate but the fact is that his ruthless nocturnal TRP expeditions have slaughtered even the notion of debate.
> Setting that aside, *when we closely observe the events of the 2004-2014 decade, we obtain two major revelations premised on a singular fact: a sustained and vicious witch-hunt of Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi by the selfsame Lutyens media, which continues till date albeit with nearly-muted tenor. Entire careers were made, fabulous wealth amassed and influence peddled by mediapersons based solely on vilifying Modi. Indeed, Karan Thapar once issued a call for "the sudden removal of Narendra Modi” in the Hindustan Times .*
> 
> *First, there was a point after which Modi simply refused to interact with the media. I believe this inflection point to be the Karan Thapar interview on CNN-IBN which Modi cut short and walked away from. Sagarika Ghose was then a prominent anchor at the same CNN-IBN with a record of relentless Modi-baiting both on screen and in her columns. Second, Modi discovered that latest technology in connectivity was a far more powerful medium using which he could bypass the media and directly reach the masses. And it paid him handsomely.
> 
> And as we witness, his scorched-earth policy regarding the English media hasn't caused any dent to his image or popularity whereas the public perception of the English media continues to become progressively dimmer.*
> 
> 
> Episodes like the Arnab-Sagarika spat augur well for the society as a whole because they indicate a churn hopefully for the better. *The media code of omerta which till recently forbade journalists from writing against one of their own - this was most noticed in the Tarun Tejpal case where a section of influential journalists desperately tried to protect him, and attempts are still being made to resurrect him-seems to have been finally broken. *The
> Open magazine report quoted earlier is just one of such instances.
> 
> Perhaps this bit from Lord Byron illustrates this churn best:
> _
> I stood in Venice, on the Bridge of Sighs,
> A palace and a prison on each hand:
> […]
> And such she was--her daughters had their dowers
> From spoils of nations, and the exhaustless East
> […]
> In purple was she robed, and of her feast
> Monarchs partook, and deemed their dignity increased.
> […]
> In Venice Tasso's echoes are no more,
> And silent rows the songless gondolier;
> Her palaces are crumbling to the shore
> Postscript: Perhaps Sagarika Ghose missed the irony before she put out that deleted tweet: both she and Arnab Goswami work for Bennett Coleman & Co. Ltd.
> 
> 
> http://m.firstpost.com/india/arnab-...-indian-journalism-is-in-a-churn-2870876.html
> 
> 
> @Levina_


Some years back this is what Ms.Sagarika had to say about herself....which has been proven true after Arnab-Sagarika spat. 






http://www.dnaindia.com/entertainme...entless-elderly-ladies-sagarika-ghose-1062473

Btw does anyone Hv any clue Wat her tweet was???
@ranjeet @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> Some years back this is what Ms.Sagarika had to say about herself....which has been proven true after Arnab-Sagarika spat.
> 
> View attachment 316377
> 
> http://www.dnaindia.com/entertainme...entless-elderly-ladies-sagarika-ghose-1062473
> 
> Btw does anyone Hv any clue Wat her tweet was???
> @ranjeet @Star Wars


It said .. why give an interview to a single anchor hold a press conference for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> It said .. why give an interview to a single anchor hold a press conference for all.


Thanks.
Thats called green with envy. Lolz

Found her tweet







And her hubby dearest....








Seriously, were these 2 cartoons really in Oxford??? Definitely reflects badly on Oxford. Tsk tsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Expect no response from congressis:

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...inister-arun-jaitley/articleshow/53119065.cms

Congress has scored self-goal on telecom issue: Finance Minister Arun Jaitley

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> Expect no response from congressis:
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...inister-arun-jaitley/articleshow/53119065.cms
> 
> Congress has scored self-goal on telecom issue: Finance Minister Arun Jaitley




The plan was to whitewash Monsoon session of the parliament

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> The plan was to whitewash Monsoon session of the parliament




HAHAHA....Tariq Fatah saying "Get lost" was the best part

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

NaMo cannot claim that his govt " has ended" corruption in central govt, without doing home work.
The moronic Anti National Congressis do not understand this. 

*We believe in nurturing not exploiting,' NaMo takes a dig at China in SA.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

lagta hai sheelajeet ki overdose ho gayi aaj. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751748986583801856

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> lagta hai sheelajeet ki overdose ho gayi aaj.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751748986583801856


Atleast pro nation tweet. I am wondering where the political angle tweets on this are.


----------



## magudi

ranjeet said:


> lagta hai sheelajeet ki overdose ho gayi aaj.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751748986583801856

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

CorporateAffairs said:


> *We believe in nurturing not exploiting,' NaMo takes a dig at China in SA.*



Good one!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Rain Man said:


> Good one!!



 back bhai

And the cycle with you starts again soon I bet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Nilgiri said:


> back bhai
> 
> And the cycle with you starts again soon I bet



Oh....I just compared today's China with Hitler's Germany in terms of rabid nationalism, expansionism, hegemonistic ambitions, etc., and you know they are in the habit of 'banning' everything including fair criticisms.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Prometheus

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...ali-dal-s-blasphemous-act-shifted/263734.html

Mandela of India at work

*Abohar, July 9*

Block Development and Panchayat Officer (BDPO) Baljit Kaur Dhillon was transferred to the state headquarters after she objected to SAD leaders’ picture with “Çhar Sahibzade” (four sons of Guru Gobind Singh) on vans used in the screening of the movie with the same name. She had raised an objection through a Facebook post.


The pictures were displayed on vans used in the screening of the movie at Burajmuhar village by the Public Relations Department recently. Baljit Kaur said: “It (the picture) pricked my conscience, so I decided to raise an objection.” On July 2, she posted a comment on Facebook in Punjabi, criticising the pictures of SAD leaders along with “Char Sahibzade”.


“No Sikh can tolerate disrespect to our gurus. I am ready to make any sacrifice in the honour of our gurus,” she said.


Sukhjit Singh Bains, Director, Rural Development and Panchayat, said the transfer was an administrative decision.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Our immediate neighbors are so obsessed of China they take their battles and support them.
Hopeless and disgusting levels of dependency on China.
I pity them.



> we are with china
> i wish they also send invitation to PN



Look at this begging attitude.


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...ali-dal-s-blasphemous-act-shifted/263734.html
> 
> Mandela of India at work
> 
> *Abohar, July 9*
> 
> Block Development and Panchayat Officer (BDPO) Baljit Kaur Dhillon was transferred to the state headquarters after she objected to SAD leaders’ picture with “Çhar Sahibzade” (four sons of Guru Gobind Singh) on vans used in the screening of the movie with the same name. She had raised an objection through a Facebook post.
> 
> 
> The pictures were displayed on vans used in the screening of the movie at Burajmuhar village by the Public Relations Department recently. Baljit Kaur said: “It (the picture) pricked my conscience, so I decided to raise an objection.” On July 2, she posted a comment on Facebook in Punjabi, criticising the pictures of SAD leaders along with “Char Sahibzade”.
> 
> 
> “No Sikh can tolerate disrespect to our gurus. I am ready to make any sacrifice in the honour of our gurus,” she said.
> 
> 
> Sukhjit Singh Bains, Director, Rural Development and Panchayat, said the transfer was an administrative decision.



Yugpurush kicked out co founders of AAP from the party when they questioned him over corruption within party. If a person who did this to a man who's father gave crores in donation to start the party, just imagine what he will do to government employees who will question his decision once he is in power. 

As far as the news you posted, government employees have to follow certain protocols. If one wants to indulge in social media activism he/she better resign from the post and can start their own movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## magudi

http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...n-and-radicalization-led-them-out-india-46218


Shocking stuff : @Marxist @Levina @SrNair @Star Wars @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...n-and-radicalization-led-them-out-india-46218
> 
> 
> Shocking stuff : @Marxist @Levina @SrNair @Star Wars @nair



https://defence.pk/threads/at-least-15-kerala-youth-go-missing-families-suspect-isis-links.438433/

Topic open here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...n-and-radicalization-led-them-out-india-46218
> 
> 
> Shocking stuff : @Marxist @Levina @SrNair @Star Wars @nair


Secularism is shock proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751999640900296704
*Mourning Wani, Indian Express Removes Indian From Its Name.*

India
 - July 10, 20161




2


*New Delhi*: After a series of shameful events that followed the gunning down of Hizbul Commander and a prime terrorist in the Kashmir Valley Burhan Wani by the Indian Army, Indian Express decided not to hold their latent anti-Indian emotions by changing the header of their facebook page.

When several eminent journalists like Barkha Dutt from NDTV and Rajdeep Sardesai from India Today group were empathizing with Burhan Wani, there was utter chaos in the Indian Express management seeing their competitors grab all eye balls, albeit in the form of shameful hashtags and hatred from the citizens of India. Post several discussions throughout the day, the Indian Express think tank came up with this unique idea of changing their facebook header to a pic where the killed terrorist’s deadbody was being hailed as a martyr by separatists in the valley.

http://www.censorednews.in/india/burhan-wani-ie-removes-indian/

Maybe we should remove the "Express" from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nilgiri

Rain Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751999640900296704
> *Mourning Wani, Indian Express Removes Indian From Its Name.*
> 
> India
> - July 10, 20161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> *New Delhi*: After a series of shameful events that followed the gunning down of Hizbul Commander and a prime terrorist in the Kashmir Valley Burhan Wani by the Indian Army, Indian Express decided not to hold their latent anti-Indian emotions by changing the header of their facebook page.
> 
> When several eminent journalists like Barkha Dutt from NDTV and Rajdeep Sardesai from India Today group were empathizing with Burhan Wani, there was utter chaos in the Indian Express management seeing their competitors grab all eye balls, albeit in the form of shameful hashtags and hatred from the citizens of India. Post several discussions throughout the day, the Indian Express think tank came up with this unique idea of changing their facebook header to a pic where the killed terrorist’s deadbody was being hailed as a martyr by separatists in the valley.
> 
> http://www.censorednews.in/india/burhan-wani-ie-removes-indian/
> 
> Maybe we should remove the "Express" from India.



Wow media elements in full anti-national revolt.

I'm gonna grab the popcorn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Nilgiri said:


> Wow media elements in full anti-national revolt.
> 
> I'm gonna grab the popcorn.



The most circulated newspaper in West Bengal, Anandabazar Patrika (ABP group), also tried to glorify this militant. In today's article they have published the picture of Burhan's funeral with a fine story, like....in 2010 security forces asked Burhan to get some cigerrete for them, he refused, they beat him up, and then he joined militancy!! ABP also showed Burhan's father as a benign and calm school headmaster appealing to people not to destroy government properties in protest,,,and stuff like that. Maybe they missed this video: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751521891408568320
It is said that ABP Group owner/editor Avik Sarkar was a CIA agent and he was about to go to jail, but Indira Gandhi saved him, and since then ABP Group always support Congress. Btw, they also supported JNU 'freedom fighters'.

I don't know, maybe something is going on within some sections of Indian media. Are they being funded by some forces?

@MilSpec

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

http://www.opindia.com/2016/07/medi...ise-with-terrorist-wani-social-media-rebukes/

I think from now on our security forces should just kill the terrorists and bury them somewhere, no need to anounce the death and hand over the bodies..etc. Just let these terrorists remain 'missing' forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Kejriwal must be feeling uneasy it's been a while since he became the prime time news.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751999640900296704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Rain Man said:


> The most circulated newspaper in West Bengal, Anandabazar Patrika (ABP group), also tried to glorify this militant. In today's article they have published the picture of Burhan's funeral with a fine story, like....in 2010 security forces asked Burhan to get some cigerrete for them, he refused, they beat him up, and then he joined militancy!! ABP also showed Burhan's father as a benign and calm school headmaster appealing to people not to destroy government properties in protest,,,and stuff like that. Maybe they missed this video:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751521891408568320
> It is said that ABP Group owner/editor Avik Sarkar was a CIA agent and he was about to go to jail, but Indira Gandhi saved him, and since then ABP Group always support Congress. Btw, they also supported JNU 'freedom fighters'.
> 
> I don't know, maybe something is going on within some sections of Indian media. Are they being funded by some forces?
> 
> @MilSpec



Your enemy's enemy is your friend. Especially now when these agencies are fighting the uphill battle to save the existence of their guardians, they will do everything in it's power to undermine the government. 
Once the Augusta Westland media management issue comes out, lot of these media names will crumble to dust. It's their fight for survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751996447021789184

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grevion

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751996447021789184


Lol. I forgot that our FM is also an Harayanvi.


----------



## ranjeet

litefire said:


> Lol. I forgot that our FM is also an Harayanvi.


caught me by surprise too


----------



## TejasMk3

Rain Man said:


> It is said that ABP Group owner/editor Avik Sarkar was a CIA agent and he was about to go to jail, but Indira Gandhi saved him, and since then ABP Group always support Congress. Btw, they also supported JNU 'freedom fighters'..
> 
> I don't know, maybe something is going on within some sections of Indian media. Are they being funded by some forces?



I really dont understand...this is something really weird, when the Yakub thing happened I thought it was some really twisted vote bank thing...but it's happening again, and even more romanticized. Gere is another paper calling him a "young leader"







And look at Manohar Parrikar's statement on top

Rajdeep turd compared him to Bhagat Singh...but then this guy even called Dawood a patriot for "supporting India in cricket matches"

Only explanation I can think of is years of brainwashing in JNU have resulted in this where they actually think these filth are great leaders and things of the sort.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Why China Will Not Become the Dominant Power in Asia *


----------



## itachii

TejasMk3 said:


> I really dont understand...this is something really weird, when the Yakub thing happened I thought it was some really twisted vote bank thing...but it's happening again, and even more romanticized. Gere is another paper calling him a "young leader"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at Manohar Parrikar's statement on top
> 
> Rajdeep turd compared him to Bhagat Singh...but then this guy even called Dawood a patriot for "supporting India in cricket matches"
> 
> Only explanation I can think of is years of brainwashing in JNU have resulted in this where they actually think these filth are great leaders and things of the sort.



There is something seriously wrong with the media persons and so called secular liberals of India. They are clearly anti-national. Hope GOI weeds these scum out of their influential position, else the nation will be in grave danger.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DesiGuy1403

itachii said:


> There is something seriously wrong with the media persons and so called secular liberals of India. They are clearly anti-national. Hope GOI weeds these scum out of their influential position, else the nation will be in grave danger.



There is clearly an intellectual divide.
BJP should do two things.
Take advantage of the narrative this section is sprouting and build a strong national narrative opposing this section. This will serve the country in the long run.
second is to get some people "planted" among these people to decimate it from with in.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

DesiGuy1403 said:


> second is to get some people "planted" among these people to decimate it from with in.


That is pretty much the best option, west does the same, first ensure that crazy elements dont infest themselves inside, and then if required own them, BBC has vetted journos covering things:
Revealed: how the BBC used MI5 to vet thousands of staff


> Confidential papers, obtained by The Sunday Telegraph, have revealed that the BBC allowed MI5 to investigate the backgrounds and political affiliations of -thousands of its employees, including newsreaders, reporters and continuity announcers.
> 
> The files, which shed light on the BBC's hitherto secret links with the Security Service, show that at one stage it was responsible for vetting 6,300 different BBC posts - almost a third of the total workforce.



From the U.S:

Operation Mockingbird


> In 1948, Frank Wisner was appointed director of the Office of Special Projects (OSP). Soon afterwards, OSP was renamed the Office of Policy Coordination (OPC), which became the CIA's covert action branch. Wisner was told to create an organization that concentrated on "propaganda, economic warfare; preventive direct action, including sabotage, anti-sabotage, demolition and evacuation measures; subversion against hostile states, including assistance to underground resistance groups, and support of indigenousanti-Communist elements in threatened countries of the free world".[2] Later that year, Wisner established Mockingbird, a program to influence foreign media. Wisner recruited Philip Graham from _The Washington Post_ to run the project within the industry. According to Deborah Davis in _Katharine the Great_, "By the early 1950s, Wisner 'owned' respected members of _The New York Times_, _Newsweek_, CBS and other communications vehicles."[3]
> 
> In 1951, Allen W. Dulles persuaded Cord Meyer to join the CIA. However, there is evidence that he was recruited several years earlier and had been spying on the liberal internationalist organizations he had been a member of in the late 1940s.[4] According to Deborah Davis, Meyer became Mockingbird's "principal operative."[5]
> 
> After 1953, the network was overseen by CIA Director Allen Dulles, by which time Operation Mockingbird had major influence over 25 newspapers and wire agencies. The usual methodology was placing reports developed from intelligence provided by the CIA to witting or unwitting reporters. Those reports would then be repeated or cited by the preceding reporters which in turn would then be cited throughout the media wire services. These networks were run by people with well-known liberal but pro-American big business and anti-Soviet views such as William S. Paley (CBS), Henry Luce (_Time_ and _Life Magazine_), Arthur Hays Sulzberger (_New York Times_),Alfred Friendly (managing editor of the _Washington Post_), Jerry O'Leary (_Washington Star_), Hal Hendrix (_Miami News_), Barry Bingham, Sr. (_Louisville Courier-Journal_), James Copley (Copley News Services) and Joseph Harrison (_Christian Science Monitor_).[7]



Building an ecosystem will take time, going by the real crackpot narrative being set, there needs to be faster solution.

Also as long as your ideological institutions are compromised and run by naxal sympathizer types, where terrorists are lionized, and destruction of your country is cheered, you will never have a level headed set of people.

While things mentioned here are old, you can be sure a lot of this still occurs, esp look at the way the iraq war narrative was set.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## indiatester

itachii said:


> There is something seriously wrong with the media persons and so called secular liberals of India. They are clearly anti-national. Hope GOI weeds these scum out of their influential position, else the nation will be in grave danger.


These people are neither liberal nor secular. They want the power to lord over all of us and use any means to reach that.
They never backed away from murders either by forces when they are ruling or using their other connections. 
The current randi rona is just to keep the people they have appeased for decades to still keep voting for them as they can be controlled as an entire block.
The current central govt. must concentrate on creating deeper in roads into these communities and show them how they are being used against the same country they love too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nilgiri

indiatester said:


> These people are neither liberal nor secular. They want the power to lord over all of us and use any means to reach that.
> They never backed away from murders either by forces when they are ruling or using their other connections.
> The current randi rona is just to keep the people they have appeased for decades to still keep voting for them as they can be controlled as an entire block.
> The current central govt. must concentrate on creating deeper in roads into these communities and show them how they are being used against the same country they love too.



You are right. Autocrats and oppression lovers have subverted the causes of liberalism and secularism (and other "progressive" issues) worldwide (after having been trounced solidly in proving that autocrat based leftism works in the real world). Their holier than thou nature didnt come out of thin air, it stems from a complete hiding in the real world instances that transpired in the 20th century.

The fight against these creatures is finally starting to gain momentum....but it will be a slow painful one and the end is still not guaranteed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

So Zakir Naik has postponed his return to India......perhaps they'll ban his channel, and keep him in permanent exile?


Controversial preacher Zakir Naik not returning to Mumbai; Sena demands arrest on arrival

Also Here is a map of India on Peace TV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Local_Legend

*Arvind Kejriwal writes to PM Modi pressing for Sanjiv Chaturvedi’s posting as OSD
*
Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal has written to the Prime Minister pressing for deputing Sanjiv Chaturvedi as his OSD in “larger public interest” and said he was “surprised” by the rejection of his request by the Centre which “never properly utilised” the IFS officer’s services.

The Appointments Committee of Cabinet (ACC) had recently declined the proposal for inter-cadre deputation of Chaturvedi from Uttarakhand to the Government of National Capital Territory of Delhi, saying he had not completed the mandatory cooling-off period of three years.

Strongly pitching for Chaturvedi’s induction as his OSD for “welfare of Delhi”, Kejriwal contended, in his letter to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, that as per DoPT instructions, the criteria of cooling-off period was to be exempted for an official who is to be appointed as “personal staff”.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...or-sanjiv-chaturvedis-posting-as-osd-2907133/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...ali-dal-s-blasphemous-act-shifted/263734.html
> 
> Mandela of India at work
> 
> *Abohar, July 9*
> 
> Block Development and Panchayat Officer (BDPO) Baljit Kaur Dhillon was transferred to the state headquarters after she objected to SAD leaders’ picture with “Çhar Sahibzade” (four sons of Guru Gobind Singh) on vans used in the screening of the movie with the same name. She had raised an objection through a Facebook post.
> 
> 
> The pictures were displayed on vans used in the screening of the movie at Burajmuhar village by the Public Relations Department recently. Baljit Kaur said: “It (the picture) pricked my conscience, so I decided to raise an objection.” On July 2, she posted a comment on Facebook in Punjabi, criticising the pictures of SAD leaders along with “Char Sahibzade”.
> 
> 
> “No Sikh can tolerate disrespect to our gurus. I am ready to make any sacrifice in the honour of our gurus,” she said.
> 
> 
> Sukhjit Singh Bains, Director, Rural Development and Panchayat, said the transfer was an administrative decision.


Bro let me tell you other side of the coin also. She is doing this drama for AAP ticket. I know everything about her. She & her brother are one of the most corrupt officers of Rural Development department. Her family was once very close to Badals. That is why Badal blessed her & her brother by recruiting them as BDPOs without any merit. She is unmarried & I don't want to discuss her whorish side in detail here. She is like sau chuhe khake billi haj ko chali now by spending lots of money on paid news for creating her image for AAP ticket. Plz don't ask how do i know so much things about her..........it's a secret 

Unfortunately over the last few months AAP leadership included many wrong people like her in the party. As a result of it many old volunteers are getting restless. Hope AAP leadership will refrain itself from providing tickets to corrupt otherwise they will lose people's support they are enjoying now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> So Zakir Naik has postponed his return to India......perhaps they'll ban his channel, and keep him in permanent exile?
> 
> 
> Controversial preacher Zakir Naik not returning to Mumbai; Sena demands arrest on arrival
> 
> Also Here is a map of India on Peace TV


Hahahaha already knew he would chicken out.



Juggernautjatt said:


> Bro let me tell you other side of the coin also. She is doing this drama for AAP ticket. I know everything about her. She & her brother are one of the most corrupt officers of Rural Development department. Her family was once very close to Badals. That is why Badal blessed her & her brother by recruiting them as BDPOs without any merit. She is unmarried & I don't want to discuss her whorish side in detail here. She is like sau chuhe khake billi haj ko chali now by spending lots of money on paid news for creating her image for AAP ticket. Plz don't ask how do i know so much things about her..........it's a secret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

To people here lamenting about private media - ndtv , express et all do you guys the government itself employs more suckukars in RSTV than the rest combined?



TejasMk3 said:


> So Zakir Naik has postponed his return to India......perhaps they'll ban his channel, and keep him in permanent exile?
> 
> 
> Controversial preacher Zakir Naik not returning to Mumbai; Sena demands arrest on arrival
> 
> Also Here is a map of India on Peace TV




it was always YouTube videos that made him popular I suspect his channel has any kind of viewership especially in India


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


>


I was also invited there but failed to attend it because of my busy life here in chandigarh. Chalo accha hoya nahin geya awaiyan bezti khrab ho jandi.
AAP party is loosing stream now due to unaccountable style of working of SS Chotepur & Sanjay Singh. They are sidelining old & honest workers in favour of former akali congress leaders. People are accusing Sanjay Singh for promoting groupism in party. Unfortunately Kejriwal is ignoring complaints coming from workers of Punjab.


ranjeet said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> I was also invited there but failed to attend it because of my busy life here in chandigarh. Chalo accha hoya nahin geya awaiyan bezti khrab ho jandi.
> AAP party is loosing stream now due to unaccountable style of working of SS Chotepur & Sanjay Singh. They are sidelining old & honest workers in favour of former akali congress leaders. People are accusing Sanjay Singh for promoting groupism in party. Unfortunately Kejriwal is ignoring complaints coming from workers of Punjab.


Same happened in Delhi too 22, while giving tickets in Delhi Bhushan and Yadav questioned him on these issues. And everyone saw that Saas Bahu drama over leaked call.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Can't believe that this is coming from an ex Indian Army General


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752467262913777664

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

AMU V-C to India Today: Foresee trouble if university is denied minority status



> I foresee trouble if there is unfavourable judgment," Shah said. "The treatment meted out to the AMU reflects the treatment meted out to the Muslims of India," the former Army officer told India Today TV.



.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

magudi said:


> Can't believe that this is coming from an ex Indian Army General
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752467262913777664



Rats are slowly coming out now.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Same happened in Delhi too 22, while giving tickets in Delhi Bhushan and Yadav questioned him on these issues. And everyone saw that Saas Bahu drama over leaked call.


But Punjab is different from Delhi. It is impossible to win here with groupism & without CM face.. First AAP said they will declare CM face before elections but now due to too much CM aspirants they have cancelled the idea. They are fighting without any CM face now unlike their opponents & this factor is not in their favour. 
They are delaying announcement of tickets because over 1500 people have applied for 117 seats. Fears are arising for high number of rebel candidates after announcements. 
With the help of Prashant Kishor Captain has also gained some momentum. Although congress is also suffering from groupism at base level but slowly they are recovering with the help of PK tactics.
AAP is still somewhat ahead from their opponents but nothing is clear what will happen in next 6 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bro let me tell you other side of the coin also. She is doing this drama for AAP ticket. I know everything about her. She & her brother are one of the most corrupt officers of Rural Development department. Her family was once very close to Badals. That is why Badal blessed her & her brother by recruiting them as BDPOs without any merit. She is unmarried & I don't want to discuss her whorish side in detail here. She is like sau chuhe khake billi haj ko chali now by spending lots of money on paid news for creating her image for AAP ticket. Plz don't ask how do i know so much things about her..........it's a secret
> 
> Unfortunately over the last few months AAP leadership included many wrong people like her in the party. As a result of it many old volunteers are getting restless. *Hope AAP leadership will refrain itself from providing tickets to corrupt *otherwise they will lose people's support they are enjoying now.



Bro when was the last time you read some news cant believe what you said in the bolded part


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> But Punjab is different from Delhi. It is impossible to win here with groupism & without CM face.. First AAP said they will declare CM face before elections but now due to too much CM aspirants they have cancelled the idea. They are fighting without any CM face now unlike their opponents & this factor is not in their favour.
> They are delaying announcement of tickets because over 1500 people have applied for 117 seats. Fears are arising for high number of rebel candidates after announcements.
> With the help of Prashant Kishor Captain has also gained some momentum. Although congress is also suffering from groupism at base level but slowly they are recovering with the help of PK tactics.
> AAP is still somewhat ahead from their opponents but nothing is clear what will happen in next 6 months.





Btw surveys predict AAP landslide !


----------



## JanjaWeed

magudi said:


> To people here lamenting about private media - ndtv , express et all do you guys the government itself employs more suckukars in RSTV than the rest combined?



I thought RSTV is controlled by Congressis through RS chairman Hamid Ansari & various Congress appointed deputy chairmen! Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Juggernautjatt

noksss said:


> Bro when was the last time you read some news cant believe what you said in the bolded part


I support honest politics but I am not a bhakt of any political party. In 2014 general elections all 13 AAP candidates were well known in society for their honesty. That is why people love AAP in Punjab. But some of them are out of party now. AAP leadership is favouring several failed leaders of akali dal & congress now. Volunteers are demanding change in their working style.


magudi said:


> Btw surveys predict AAP landslide !


That was 4/5 months ago. Although they are still ahead from NDA & congress. But some problems are arising now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Govt. directs stringent scrutiny of collegium recommendations, puts 44 appointments to Allahabad HC on hold


*The Narendra Modi Government has reportedly directed the Intelligence Bureau to carry out a “more stringent” background check on all names recommended for elevation by the collegium. Hence, elevations to the High Courts of Allahabad, Delhi, Punjab and Haryana, and Chennai are being “scrutinized more carefully” so that nobody of questionable integrity is appointed.

The IB has further been asked to take a careful look at the “links” that those recommended might have with sitting or retired Judges. A “more proactive” approach has been decided to be adopted by the Government.*

“So far, the IB was simply being asked to carry out cursory background checks, with even the bio-data of lawyers recommended for elevation not always being provided to the agency. This has changed now. We have asked the IB to vet each name more carefully, look into any issue concerning integrity or character so that no undesirable person is appointed. Also, it has been decided to give more weightage to the inputs sent by the IB, which has been told to send more detailed reports, especially in case of names where it raises a red flag. In cases where the IB gives a negative input, we will refer the matter back to collegium for reconsideration,” a senior Government functionary was quoted as saying.

Another source within the Law Ministry was quoted as saying, “In so many cases, lawyers’ names are recommended only because they were earlier working in the chambers of sitting or retired judges of the high court or are related to judges. This used to lead to undeserving persons becoming judges because there wasn’t a more stringent check on the part of the IB. This will change now. Unless somebody deserves to be a judge on merit, he will not become one. We will raise objections if need be.”

The Centre has also put on hold appointment of 44 Judges to the Allahabad High Court, referred to it by the High Court collegium in April. According to a TOI report, about 14 of those recommended are from the State Judicial Service. Around 30 of the 44 names proposed for appointment are lawyers, and at least seven are related to serving and former Judges of the Allahabad HC. One of the lawyers recommended is related to a senior functionary of a leading political party, while another is believed to be close to the ruling dispensation and a Government lawyer.

LiveLaw had previously reported that the Apex Court collegium had rejected all four recommendations put forth by the Centre, in regard to the Draft Memorandum of Procedure (MoP), which was directed to be drafted by a Constitution Bench of the Supreme Court in December last year. The MoP intends to lay down the broad framework for appointment of Judges by the collegium. It recommends that the Attorney General at the Centre and Advocates General in the States should have a say in recommending candidates for appointment and elevation of Judges of the Supreme Court and High Courts. It also mandates that up to three judges in the Supreme Court should be from the Bar. You may read the LiveLaw article here.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

Local_Legend said:


> *Arvind Kejriwal writes to PM Modi pressing for Sanjiv Chaturvedi’s posting as OSD
> *
> Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal has written to the Prime Minister pressing for deputing Sanjiv Chaturvedi as his OSD in “larger public interest” and said he was “surprised” by the rejection of his request by the Centre which “never properly utilised” the IFS officer’s services.
> 
> The Appointments Committee of Cabinet (ACC) had recently declined the proposal for inter-cadre deputation of Chaturvedi from Uttarakhand to the Government of National Capital Territory of Delhi, saying he had not completed the mandatory cooling-off period of three years.
> 
> Strongly pitching for Chaturvedi’s induction as his OSD for “welfare of Delhi”, Kejriwal contended, in his letter to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, that as per DoPT instructions, the criteria of cooling-off period was to be exempted for an official who is to be appointed as “personal staff”.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...or-sanjiv-chaturvedis-posting-as-osd-2907133/


He is a good guy Sanjiv Chaturvedi. One of the really honest bureaucrats we have in India. Perhaps the center is not allowing him to work with Kejriwal because of his history with Health Minister JP Nadda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

litefire said:


> He is a good guy Sanjiv Chaturvedi. One of the really honest bureaucrats we have in India. Perhaps the center is not allowing him to work with Kejriwal because of his history with Health Minister JP Nadda.



Was there any fight between them ?


----------



## Grevion

Local_Legend said:


> Was there any fight between them ?


Here are a few articles on the issue-
http://m.timesofindia.com/city/dehr...from-writing-his-ACR/articleshow/51959652.cms

http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...ins-ramon-magsaysay-award-115072900348_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

litefire said:


> Here are a few articles on the issue-
> http://m.timesofindia.com/city/dehr...from-writing-his-ACR/articleshow/51959652.cms
> 
> http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...ins-ramon-magsaysay-award-115072900348_1.html




And I thought this is the only ACR in the world !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752535882247180288
http://www.peacetv.tv/en-gb/contact/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752497609303023616

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752497609303023616



What does Owaisi mean when he says "truth about Assembly elections of Delhi"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

DesiGuy1403 said:


> What does Owaisi mean when he says "truth about Assembly elections of Delhi"?




kejri asked owaisi not to contest so that paap gets all M votes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> kejri asked owaisi not to contest so that paap gets all M votes



Has Owaisi come out and clearly said this?


----------



## Jai Bharat

Nilgiri said:


> Has Owaisi come out and clearly said this?



Owaisi is a fraud by nature. He and Kujiwaala make a good pair.

He is perfectly aware that he and his party will never be able to hold real power outside of Hyderabad, so instead he acts a spoiler by threatening to split the muslim vote bank in exchange for political favors. This has been observed multiple times. AAP is not above anything when it comes to elections. They continue to spend large sums of money on advertising and buying out newspapers from a seemingly never ending cash-supply, courtesy of Ford Foundation and corrupt Lutyens journalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> Has Owaisi come out and clearly said this?



it was pretty common knowledge back then when owaisi all of sudden took a U turn after saying he'll contest in Delhi elections and then endorsed aap . Truth is even BjP might be having deals with Owaisi who knows



Jai Bharat said:


> Owaisi is a fraud by nature. He and Kujiwaala make a good pair.
> 
> He is perfectly aware that he and his party will never be able to hold real power outside of Hyderabad, so instead he acts a spoiler by threatening to split the muslim vote bank in exchange for political favors. This has been observed multiple times.* AAP is not above anything when it comes to elections. They continue to spend large sums of money on advertising and buying out newspapers from a seemingly never ending cash-supply, courtesy of Ford Foundation and corrupt Lutyens journalists.*


 
I think they're a notch above others - I mean who else would have thought of innovative ways of deception and polarisation like Quran desecration

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Meet the Lala Nihang

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DesiGuy1403

So, all the bloody nonsense about investors pulling out and Indian markets crashing if Raghuram Rajan pulled out narrative has been spectacularly shot dead...

I wonder where the Sickulars who were predicting doom for economy are now??

I just made a killing Dr Reddy's labs shares. Since the shares increased by 20% since RR has been kicked out, should I thank Modi Ji for the profit? Or should I be rational and say the idea of India is much greater than individuals?

Where have all the RR backers disappeared?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/stud...jriwal-over-his-photo-as-sikh-warrior-1430182

This is now getting hilarious.
Kejri is being fingered by the same tactics he used to finger BJP. 
For once it's nice to see self-styled aam aadmi squirm.

Wondering what impact this will have on Punjab elections though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752782490436120578
-------------------------------------------

Wah Raja Harishchand ke cho** !!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752762115660873728

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

Jai Bharat said:


> Owaisi is a fraud by nature. He and Kujiwaala make a good pair.
> 
> He is perfectly aware that he and his party will never be able to hold real power outside of Hyderabad, so instead he acts a spoiler by threatening to split the muslim vote bank in exchange for political favors. This has been observed multiple times. AAP is not above anything when it comes to elections. They continue to spend large sums of money on advertising and buying out newspapers from a seemingly never ending cash-supply, courtesy of Ford Foundation and corrupt Lutyens journalists.



Congress literally holds 90% of Indian media under their control and with the hell lot of money power along with a political experience of 60 Years they couldn't Successfully Make/project Rahul as PM bcoz of his Dumbness and running away from taking ownership and many more such qualities . With Chuthiyawal only having qualities like Blaming Modi or others like a girl for all his shortcomings and running away from taking responsibility do you think he can be successful where even the congress has failed? . I hope at least now Delhi people vote sensibly and make this guy loose all the 21 seats and ya for that the BJP also needs to get its act right in delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752782490436120578
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Wah Raja Harishchand ke cho** !!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752762115660873728




Ee to lolwa ho gaya...


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> Wah Raja Harishchand ke cho** !!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752762115660873728



Kejriwal can give chameleons some serious complex.


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> I was also invited there but failed to attend it because of my busy life here in chandigarh. Chalo accha hoya nahin geya awaiyan bezti khrab ho jandi.
> AAP party is loosing stream now due to unaccountable style of working of SS Chotepur & Sanjay Singh. They are sidelining old & honest workers in favour of former akali congress leaders. People are accusing Sanjay Singh for promoting groupism in party. Unfortunately Kejriwal is ignoring complaints coming from workers of Punjab.




well as far i know they dont even ask Chotepur on many issues and just go throu with it.............like they did with manifesto release last week..........now they are putting chotepur in front to clear the mess..................

about groupism ...yes I agree



ranjeet said:


> Same happened in Delhi too 22, while giving tickets in Delhi Bhushan and Yadav questioned him on these issues. And everyone saw that Saas Bahu drama over leaked call.




oye ranjeete....................when are u going to start compaigning for AAP in punjab?



ranjeet said:


> Meet the Lala Nihang




thats a very funny photoshop work by the magnize...............maybe they couldnt get Kejriwal to dress up in Nihang attire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> well as far i know they dont even ask Chotepur on many issues and just go throu with it.............like they did with manifesto release last week..........now they are putting chotepur in front to clear the mess..................
> 
> about groupism ...yes I agree


Here in Malwa most volunteers are blaming Sanjay singh for promoting groupism. Rumours are now he is trying to induct Jagmeet Brar, which means another group. Addition of ex akali guys like Gurpreet Bhatti, Major Singh & some corrupt ex IAS IPS was a mistake. They need to rectify it.






Prometheus said:


> oye ranjeete....................when are u going to start compaigning for AAP in punjab?


Who knows he is also applying for AAP ticket.....





Prometheus said:


> thats a very funny photoshop work by the magnize...............maybe they couldnt get Kejriwal to dress up in Nihang attire


This lala nihang is still better than fake nihangs like Dhuma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Here in Malwa most volunteers are blaming Sanjay singh for promoting groupism. Rumours are now he is trying to induct Jagmeet Brar, which means another group. Addition of ex akali guys like Gurpreet Bhatti, Major Singh & some corrupt ex IAS IPS was a mistake. They need to rectify it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows he is also applying for AAP ticket.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lala nihang is still better than fake nihangs like Dhuma.




last thing that was told to me was that Jagmeet brar did tried to join AAP........but failed as some people in the punjab leadership objected strongly to it......but that happened 3-4 months ago.

here in majha...........people think some dude named durgesh pathak is messing stuff up. regarding taking in ex IAS people............anyone is free to join............but wont get tickets..........funny thing those noobs thinks that pasting their face all over the city will get them ticket

well I know who is standing in my city and he can win with ease....and he dont have single posters of his in the city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

jha said:


> Ee to lolwa ho gaya...




what was the winning margin of jaitley in amritsar???


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> oye ranjeete....................when are u going to start compaigning for AAP in punjab?



Mrs Kejriwal will be the CM candidate for AAP in Punjab. Is this true? 
@Juggernautjatt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> what was the winning margin of jaitley in amritsar???



What was the winning margin of Kejriwal in Varanasi???



ranjeet said:


> Mrs Kejriwal will be the CM candidate for AAP in Punjab. Is this true?
> @Juggernautjatt



Except for few Urban areas, AAP has no traction in Punjab.
Their recent Kisan meeting where they expected Lakhs and got couple of thousands is a sad reflection of their affairs there.

More unfortunately for them, unlike Delhi, Congress is not in mood to transfer their vote share to AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyisthelimit

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bro let me tell you other side of the coin also. She is doing this drama for AAP ticket. I know everything about her. She & her brother are one of the most corrupt officers of Rural Development department. Her family was once very close to Badals. That is why Badal blessed her & her brother by recruiting them as BDPOs without any merit. She is unmarried & I don't want to discuss her whorish side in detail here. She is like sau chuhe khake billi haj ko chali now by spending lots of money on paid news for creating her image for AAP ticket. Plz don't ask how do i know so much things about her..........it's a secret
> 
> Unfortunately over the last few months AAP leadership included many wrong people like her in the party. As a result of it many old volunteers are getting restless. Hope AAP leadership will refrain itself from providing tickets to corrupt otherwise they will lose people's support they are enjoying now.



so Bhai you still believe AAP will win Punjab, when we all know how AAP is screwing itself before elections. It will just get worse after winning elections.

Welcome to aur 5 saal Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Can any of the AAP supporters clarify Kejriwal's stand?

In Delhi this moron says Haryana is not supplying water to Delhi.
THEN
This moron goes to Punjab and says SYL Canal should not be giving water to Haryana.

Can you lot suggest Kejriwal not make it a Kejriwal Vs Kejriwal fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> What was the winning margin of Kejriwal in Varanasi???
> 
> 
> 
> Except for few Urban areas, AAP has no traction in Punjab.
> Their recent Kisan meeting where they expected Lakhs and got couple of thousands is a sad reflection of their affairs there.
> 
> More unfortunately for them, unlike Delhi, Congress is not in mood to transfer their vote share to AAP.




hey dude..........if u cant understand why i asked mr Jha this question...........dont bother trolling me............

regarding AAP in only urban areas............I live in rural area.............in my whole village of 6k population every house flies AAP banners



skyisthelimit said:


> so Bhai you still believe AAP will win Punjab, when we all know how AAP is screwing itself before elections. It will just get worse after winning elections.
> 
> Welcome to aur 5 saal Kejriwal.




5 more years of Kaali sanghis / Congis.......Punjab might not see full 5 years



ranjeet said:


> Mrs Kejriwal will be the CM candidate for AAP in Punjab. Is this true?
> @Juggernautjatt




nope............not true......

I heard u are going to become turncoat and apply for ticket from AAP...........Is it true??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> regarding AAP in only urban areas............I live in rural area.............in my whole village of 6k population every house flies AAP banners



Jumlas are not working anymore.
Punjabis have realized after looking at kejri's work in delhi that the only thing he will do in Punjab is increase his MLA's salary by 400%.

We all saw how many people came for Kisan rally. Kejri was saying Lakhs will come but only around 5000 people came.
That was the slap and wake up call for Kejri.



Prometheus said:


> 5 more years of Kaali sanghis / Congis.......Punjab might not see full 5 years



One year in Delhi and people are fed up with Kejri.
From 55% to 29%.
And from the recent indicators, it looks like Punjabis have realized the Kejri as a Fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> nope............not true......
> 
> I heard u are going to become turncoat and apply for ticket from AAP...........Is it true??




I was trying to but they found out that I don't have much of a nuisance value once I got drunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> I was trying to but they found out that I don't have much of a nuisance value once I got drunk.



You mean 'even after you got drunk'


----------



## ranjeet

Is this true ?


----------



## indiatester

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752854583219740673


----------



## DesiGuy1403

LMAO....Well, can any resident AAP supporter explain this please?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

*Imran Masood, Once Jailed For threatening to "chop Narendra Modi to pieces." is made vp of UP congress committee.*

*http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/imra...speech-given-a-top-congress-job-in-up-1430690*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Jumlas are not working anymore.
> Punjabis have realized after looking at kejri's work in delhi that the only thing he will do in Punjab is increase his MLA's salary by 400%.
> 
> We all saw how many people came for Kisan rally. Kejri was saying Lakhs will come but only around 5000 people came.
> That was the slap and wake up call for Kejri.
> 
> 
> 
> One year in Delhi and people are fed up with Kejri.
> From 55% to 29%.
> And from the recent indicators, it looks like Punjabis have realized the Kejri as a Fake.




does anyone else smell a sanghi here???

u do know nah sanghi is a type of insult in punjab these days??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

@ranjeet real PM's favourite lawyer loses another case for govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Mrs Kejriwal will be the CM candidate for AAP in Punjab. Is this true?
> @Juggernautjatt


May be yes because Punjab AAP is struggling with itself on the issue of party face for elections. But this could be quite risky because people of Punjab have normally uncompromising view on outsiders. Although from last few months rumours are that after Punjab victory Kejriwal will hand over Delhi to Sisodia & may join as punjab CM. IMO AAP central leadership wants to tranquillize groupism among Punjab CM aspirants by parashooting Sunita Kejriwal as their boss.
But still it is too early too predict anything on this issue. One this is damn sure next 6 months gonna be very interesting in politics of Punjab. It is matter of survival for all three parties this time.


skyisthelimit said:


> so Bhai you still believe AAP will win Punjab, when we all know how AAP is screwing itself before elections. It will just get worse after winning elections.
> 
> Welcome to aur 5 saal Kejriwal.


Not just me but majority people here in Punjab believe that AAP will win Punjab.
BTW what is your suggestion, if not AAP then who ? Akali BJP ?
you want us to suffer more for next 5 years like we are suffering from last 10 years. Just tell me what other options we have left now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> May be yes because Punjab AAP is struggling with itself on the issue of party face for elections. But this could be quite risky because people of Punjab have normally uncompromising view on outsiders. Although from last few months rumours are that after Punjab victory Kejriwal will hand over Delhi to Sisodia & may join as punjab CM. IMO AAP central leadership wants to tranquillize groupism among Punjab CM aspirants by parashooting Sunita Kejriwal as their boss.
> But still it is too early too predict anything on this issue. One this is damn sure next 6 months gonna be very interesting in politics of Punjab. It is matter of survival for all three parties this time.
> 
> Not just me but majority people here in Punjab believe that AAP will win Punjab.
> BTW what is your suggestion, if not AAP then who ? Akali BJP ?
> you want us to suffer more for next 5 years like we are suffering from last 10 years. Just tell me what other options we have left now ?




we have a great option which is resulting in ghost towns................our very own Kanneda ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

magudi said:


> @ranjeet real PM's favourite lawyer loses another case for govt



Yeah, jai ho modi sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> May be yes because Punjab AAP is struggling with itself on the issue of party face for elections. But this could be quite risky because people of Punjab have normally uncompromising view on outsiders. Although from last few months rumours are that after Punjab victory Kejriwal will hand over Delhi to Sisodia & may join as punjab CM. IMO AAP central leadership wants to tranquillize groupism among Punjab CM aspirants by parashooting Sunita Kejriwal as their boss.
> But still it is too early too predict anything on this issue. One this is damn sure next 6 months gonna be very interesting in politics of Punjab. It is matter of survival for all three parties this time.
> 
> Not just me but majority people here in Punjab believe that AAP will win Punjab.
> BTW what is your suggestion, if not AAP then who ? Akali BJP ?
> you want us to suffer more for next 5 years like we are suffering from last 10 years. Just tell me what other options we have left now ?




kejri can become cm without being a mla frm Punjab ?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Kyunki hamari textile minister bhi kabhi hot thi
@ranjeet @Prometheus enjoy boliyan with Smritiji







magudi said:


> kejri can become cm without being a mla frm Punjab ?


Yes by winning by-election within 6 months of becoming CM. Normally in our country winning a by-election is easy for ruling party than others. Infact he is quite popular in Punjab & he can easily win from any seat.



Prometheus said:


> we have a great option which is resulting in ghost towns................our very own Kanneda ........


Not Kanneda it's Akalifornia as promised by Sukha gappi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> does anyone else smell a sanghi here???
> 
> u do know nah sanghi is a type of insult in punjab these days??



You should ask India what AAptard means though 

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/aap-...free-clinics-1431101?pfrom=home-lateststories

Read and weep at the "honesty" of Lord Kejriwal AAPtards.

This is the reality of AAP.


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> You should ask India what AAptard means though
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/aap-...free-clinics-1431101?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> Read and weep at the "honesty" of Lord Kejriwal AAPtards.
> 
> This is the reality of AAP.




what did sangis used to say??

har har modi??? isnt it kind of blasphemy?? #just Typical bhakt ranting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> what did sangis used to say??
> 
> har har modi??? isnt it kind of blasphemy?? #just Typical bhakt ranting



We Hindus don't believe in Blasphemy. It is our right to question & mock our gods and our books.
Go and watch Socio fantasy films produced by us Hindus, perhaps should give you a clear indication.

We don't believe in your kind's killing of people for asinine things.

Anyway, why no comment on the article I posted?


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> We Hindus don't believe in Blasphemy. It is our right to question & mock our gods and our books.
> Go and watch Socio fantasy films produced by us Hindus, perhaps should give you a clear indication.
> 
> We don't believe in your kind's killing of people for asinine things.
> 
> Anyway, why no comment on the article I posted?




hahahaha................just few months ago some fanatics killed a person over beef in uttar pradesh..............ur saying that Hindu population doesnt have extremist is laughable mate............everyone have some rotton apples............in hinduism they are just known as sangis


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://swarajyamag.com/economy/brea...ra-takes-a-bold-step-to-double-farmers-income


check this out AAPtard. This is called governance not hiring all your relatives for govt positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

and what does you mean by "your kinds killing of people""???

dear desiguy..............seems like u have been nicely brainwashed by RSS.

to @ranjit ...........whats ur saying to this brainwashed sangi????....................do u also consider me as a person who keep on going around killing people ???


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> hahahaha................just few months ago some fanatics killed a person over beef in uttar pradesh..............ur saying that Hindu population doesnt have extremist is laughable mate............everyone have some rotton apples............in hinduism they are just known as sangis



That's why we call them fanatics.
Can I use your kinds logic and say they are not Hindus? Or is that logic only applicable when you lot slit some ones elses throats for being from other religion?

Mate, you won't comment on article I posted and skirt around to every other nonsense. WHY?



Prometheus said:


> and what does you mean by "your kinds killing of people""???
> 
> dear desiguy..............seems like u have been nicely brainwashed by RSS.
> 
> to @ranjit ...........whats ur saying to this brainwashed sangi????....................do u also consider me as a person who keep on going around killing people ???



It means exactly what it says.

Dear prometheus......seems like you have been nicely brainwashed by AAP & JNU louts.

to all the forummers here.....look at this AAPtard. First he brings in religion into the discussion and then he blames me. Must be the new sickular tactic. Follow the discussion guys and see who brought in religion into the discussion.

Like Kejriwal, like AAPtards.....all of them are gutter people mate and you have just proved it.


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> That's why we call them fanatics.
> Can I use your kinds logic and say they are not Hindus? Or is that logic only applicable when you lot slit some ones elses throats for being from other religion?
> 
> Mate, you won't comment on article I posted and skirt around to every other nonsense. WHY?




har har feku

I stoped talking sense with brainwashed sangis..............only ranjeeta is left sane sangi here

let me tell u a story of a self proclamied genius named Mr. @jha ...........who once was giving insights in the elections on Punjab..............poor lad ....ever since the result ..he is hiding from me
there was another dude name janjaweed or something like that...............he was hilarious


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> har har feku
> 
> I stoped talking sense with brainwashed sangis..............only ranjeeta is left sane sangi here
> 
> let me tell u a story of a self proclamied genius named Mr. @jha ...........who once was giving insights in the elections on Punjab..............poor lad ....ever since the result ..he is hiding from me
> there was another dude name janjaweed or something like that...............he was hilarious



Sab Mile hue hai jee 

I will never stop correcting brainwashed AAPtards....none one sane AAPtard left anymore.

Regarding your other rant, you should hidden after Kejri said he will win Varanasi and AAP will win 400 seats.
So mate, stop boasting and address the article where Kejriwal is giving relatives plum posts in Delhi? 

Or we can thrash around on other things, looks like you AAPtards are only interested in that.

btw, did you see the Jumla of Kejri in court case of Jaitley defamation?


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> That's why we call them fanatics.
> Can I use your kinds logic and say they are not Hindus? Or is that logic only applicable when you lot slit some ones elses throats for being from other religion?
> 
> Mate, you won't comment on article I posted and skirt around to every other nonsense. WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> It means exactly what it says.
> 
> Dear prometheus......seems like you have been nicely brainwashed by AAP & JNU louts.
> 
> to all the forummers here.....look at this AAPtard. First he brings in religion into the discussion and then he blames me. Must be the new sickular tactic. Follow the discussion guys and see who brought in religion into the discussion.
> 
> Like Kejriwal, like AAPtards.....all of them are gutter people mate and you have just proved it.




thank you for the kind words..............



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Sab Mile hue hai jee
> 
> I will never stop correcting brainwashed AAPtards....none one sane AAPtard left anymore.
> 
> Regarding your other rant, you should hidden after Kejri said he will win Varanasi and AAP will win 400 seats.
> So mate, stop boasting and address the article where Kejriwal is giving relatives plum posts in Delhi?
> 
> Or we can thrash around on other things, looks like you AAPtards are only interested in that.
> 
> btw, did you see the Jumla of Kejri in court case of Jaitley defamation?



to all Bhakts ....repeating again................there is nothing bad u fart about AAP that would make Kaalis / BJP in punjab look good



Juggernautjatt said:


> May be yes because Punjab AAP is struggling with itself on the issue of party face for elections. But this could be quite risky because people of Punjab have normally uncompromising view on outsiders. Although from last few months rumours are that after Punjab victory Kejriwal will hand over Delhi to Sisodia & may join as punjab CM. IMO AAP central leadership wants to tranquillize groupism among Punjab CM aspirants by parashooting Sunita Kejriwal as their boss.
> But still it is too early too predict anything on this issue. One this is damn sure next 6 months gonna be very interesting in politics of Punjab. It is matter of survival for all three parties this time.
> 
> Not just me but majority people here in Punjab believe that AAP will win Punjab.
> BTW what is your suggestion, if not AAP then who ? Akali BJP ?
> you want us to suffer more for next 5 years like we are suffering from last 10 years. Just tell me what other options we have left now ?




badals took over Rajdhani bus service............they finally came to gurdaspur..........

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...e-sad-of-ruining-public-transport/265625.html


----------



## ranjeet

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Sab Mile hue hai jee
> 
> I will never stop correcting brainwashed AAPtards....none one sane AAPtard left anymore.
> 
> Regarding your other rant, you should hidden after Kejri said he will win Varanasi and AAP will win 400 seats.
> So mate, stop boasting and address the article where Kejriwal is giving relatives plum posts in Delhi?
> 
> Or we can thrash around on other things, looks like you AAPtards are only interested in that.
> 
> btw, did you see the Jumla of Kejri in court case of Jaitley defamation?



Anti incumbency is too strong at the moment in Punjab and anti Akali and BJP sentiments are at all time high. Otherwise you wouldn't see gabru punjabis dancing on tunes of a UPwala. 

Looks like Punjab first imported farm workers from UP/Bihar and now its about time they imported a CM too.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> thank you for the kind words..............



Still waiting on your brilliant analysis on AAP hiring their relatives for govt posts...once you give it, I will add few more nice words mate.



Prometheus said:


> to all Bhakts ....repeating again................there is nothing bad u fart about AAP that would make Kaalis / BJP in punjab look good



So, after getting caught bringing religion into the discussion, you will not move the goal posts of discussion?
Typical AAPtard behavior.
This is the reason why AAP will never win Punjab. Too many contradictions and all of them are catching up with them.
Oh I hate Akalis. I would have gladly said AAP2 years back for Punjab.
Now I hate AAP more than Akalis. That should say something to u mate...

Still no comment on article about AAP hiring relatives for govt posts.


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> and what does you mean by "your kinds killing of people""???
> 
> dear desiguy..............seems like u have been nicely brainwashed by RSS.
> 
> to @ranjit ...........whats ur saying to this brainwashed sangi????....................do u also consider me as a person who keep on going around killing people ???


We are too touchy about Sanghis


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> Anti incumbency is too strong at the moment in Punjab and anti Akali and BJP sentiments are at all time high. Otherwise you wouldn't see gabru punjabis dancing on tunes of a UPwala.
> 
> Looks like Punjab first imported farm workers from UP/Bihar and now its about time they imported a CM too.



Beyond the rhetoric, I know that AAP will do well in Punjab.
But they will not form the govt on their this time. In fact I would be surprised if anyone got majority in Punjab.


----------



## X-2.

Gud


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> We are too touchy about Sanghis



Naa...the AAPtard feels that way.
He should read my signature first 

Anyway, did u read the article about AAP hiring relatives for govt posts. AAPtards here pretend it did not happen


----------



## X-2.

This man is war criminal 
Anti human person unfortunately


----------



## ranjeet

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Beyond the rhetoric, I know that AAP will do well in Punjab.
> But they will not form the govt on their this time. In fact I would be surprised if anyone got majority in Punjab.



Let AAP announce their CM candidate, things will be a little more clear after that.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

X-2. said:


> Gud


What?


X-2. said:


> This man is war criminal
> Anti human person unfortunately


Who?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> Let AAP announce their CM candidate, things will be a little more clear after that.



if the tweets by 5forty3 is any indication, it looks like AAP was trying to pull a Jumla in Punjab and have been spectacularly caught.

CM or no CM, anti-incumbancy means AAP and COng will do well..

But problem with AAP and AAptards is the immaturity baggage they have to carry, which could fail them spectacularly.


----------



## ranjeet

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Naa...the AAPtard feels that way.
> He should read my signature first
> 
> Anyway, did u read the article about AAP hiring relatives for govt posts. AAPtards here pretend it did not happen



Yea I read the article, what's there to comment about it? AAP got caught with its pants down nth time. People are supporting parties of their choosing blindly.


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Still waiting on your brilliant analysis on AAP hiring their relatives for govt posts...once you give it, I will add few more nice words mate.
> 
> 
> 
> So, after getting caught bringing religion into the discussion, you will not move the goal posts of discussion?
> Typical AAPtard behavior.
> This is the reason why AAP will never win Punjab. Too many contradictions and all of them are catching up with them.
> Oh I hate Akalis. I would have gladly said AAP2 years back for Punjab.
> Now I hate AAP more than Akalis. That should say something to u mate...
> 
> Still no comment on article about AAP hiring relatives for govt posts.




seems u started tasting Majithia maal that u started liking kaalis



Juggernautjatt said:


> What?
> 
> Who?




maybe he is talking feku ji maharaj



ranjeet said:


> We are too touchy about Sanghis




dont be a sanghi.............be Indian



X-2. said:


> This man is war criminal
> Anti human person unfortunately



shoo shoo............only indian group


----------



## X-2.

Or only evils I think u want to say


----------



## ranjeet

DesiGuy1403 said:


> if the tweets by 5forty3 is any indication, it looks like AAP was trying to pull a Jumla in Punjab and have been spectacularly caught.
> 
> CM or no CM, anti-incumbancy means AAP and COng will do well..
> 
> But problem with AAP and AAptards is the immaturity baggage they have to carry, which could fail them spectacularly.



Nah @Prometheus was a Akali guy (correct me if am wrong here 22) he got disenchanted and he has valid reasons. He doesn't really care about Kejriwal from what all I can sense he supports AAP because it pooled in local people with credentials who genuinely want to do good for their own state.



Prometheus said:


> dont be a sanghi.............be Indian



At this hour am only Drunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://swarajyamag.com/economy/brea...ra-takes-a-bold-step-to-double-farmers-income
> 
> 
> check this out AAPtard. This is called governance not hiring all your relatives for govt positions.



Very very good move!

I have always maintained that APMCs have been the culprits for farmers' plight. It is amazing how these APMC mafia were blatantly allowed to exploit the farmers, institutionalize hoarding and jack up the food prices!

Amazing that nobody went after them for so long. Not even the self-proclaimed "Sons of Soil"!



Juggernautjatt said:


> What?
> 
> Who?



He is sleep-trolling. Don't bother waking him up.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> Nah @Prometheus was a Akali guy (correct me if am wrong here 22) he got disenchanted and he has valid reasons. He doesn't really care about Kejriwal from what all I can sense he supports AAP because it pooled in local people with credentials who genuinely want to do good for their own state



May be or May be not.

I have honestly stopped trusting people who on the drop of the hat say 'Sanghi' demeaningly.
I hate Akalis as well, that's why Punjab is such a tough choice.

Kejriwal has been the biggest disappointment of last 3 decades. Never has a guy promised so much to utterly fail in such a short span of time.



Prometheus said:


> seems u started tasting Majithia maal that u started liking kaalis



Now a racist as well. Great going, perfect fit for AAP. Let me know if are you going to start pee collection gangs for Afrikan woman here in Australia as well


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...t-mann-comes-to-parliament-drunk_1906820.html

This drunk guy who has no respect for anything or anyone is a potential Punjab CM.
Only AAPtards can rationalize this.


Now contrast this to one of BJP moves here..

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/n3...hints-direct-benefit-transfer-scheme-may.html

Eventually even kerosene would come under DBT. Middle men would be removed, huge plus for exchequer and a blow to all the middle men of India.

Structural reforms that will help India immensely are being done.

if only the sickulars can stop screaming "intolerance" and get their heads of of their....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 317487



No one is stopping anyone from going to Pakistan.
In fact let me know of any Kashmiri wanting to go Pakistan, permanently, will gladly help them 

one dumbo posts a dumb tweet and another dumbo posts it without even knowing what the right-wing wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> No one is stopping anyone from going to Pakistan.
> In fact let me know of any Kashmiri wanting to go Pakistan, permanently, will gladly help them
> 
> one dumbo posts a dumb tweet and another dumbo posts it without even knowing what the right-wing wants.




what right wings want???

they want sangis sangis in khakhi shorts everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> what right wings want???
> 
> they want sangis sangis in khakhi shorts everywhere



yeah...ok, sure..
Anything else?

In mean time your lord kejri and his AAPtards are busy insulting Hindus and Sikhs. Well done sir, You lot have become true sickulars..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> yeah...ok, sure..
> Anything else?
> 
> In mean time your lord kejri and his AAPtards are busy insulting Hindus and Sikhs. Well done sir, You lot have become true sickulars..


the biggest insult that sikhs have faced is Badals selling our Akali dal to sanghis...............even forcing people to reject century old nanak shahi calender on saying of sanghis

repeating again..........there is nothing bad u can fart about AAP that would make Kaali and BJP look good in punjab

factories closing all around the city........farmers committing suicide on daily basis....thousands of unemployed friends fleeing the country ........and those poor guyz couldnt leave moving towards drugs

I am Akali,,,,,,,,,my father is a akali...........my grand pa is akali.....my whole family is akali..........for generations our family supported Akali dal.....the leaders were honest....they were good people........but they are all dead.....we had hoped Capt Kanwaljit might take over after badal............but he is dead too...........some says Badals killed him......and first time century old of Akali dal a father made command to his son.........made the party a family affair

u cant understand...............a brainwashed sanghi....who can only troll people in the name of feku............rather looking at the condition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Sheila dixit to be the CM candidate for UP from Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Sheila dixit to be the CM candidate for UP from Congress.




wats wrong with u being CM of Haryana???.... u can perform better then khattar even when u are drunk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

DesiGuy1403 said:


> No one is stopping anyone from going to Pakistan.
> In fact let me know of any Kashmiri wanting to go Pakistan, permanently, will gladly help them
> 
> one dumbo posts a dumb tweet and another dumbo posts it without even knowing what the right-wing wants.


So a dumbo bhakt wants to open travel agency like dumbo sadhvis & yogis of BJP. My advice to dumb sanghi is to stay away from Kashmiri's because they are so much angry nowdays. Before even taking your help they will turn your Khakhi chaddi into wet khakhi chaddi.



ranjeet said:


> Sheila dixit to be the CM candidate for UP from Congress.


Gamble on the advice of Prashant Kishore to attract Brahmin vote bank of UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> wats wrong with u being CM of Haryana???.... u can perform better then khattar even when u are drunk


Huh ... tu sawad na le 



Juggernautjatt said:


> So a dumbo bhakt wants to open travel agency like dumbo sadhvis & yogis of BJP. My advice to dumb sanghi is to stay away from Kashmiri's because they are so much angry nowdays. Before even taking your help they will turn your Khakhi chaddi into wet khakhi chaddi.
> 
> 
> Gamble on the advice of Prashant Kishore to attract Brahmin vote bank of UP.


Yup that's true.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Huh ... tu sawad na le
> 
> Yup that's true.


Infact gandhi family is trying to hit 2 birds with 1 stone. Agar jeet gaye toh Priyanka JI responsible, agar har gaye toh shiela ji responsible. The best way to use your old horse is to sacrifice it in losing battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

*On Arvind Kejriwal's Watch, Minister's Daughter Gets Major Government Job*
Delhi | Edited by Abhinav Bhatt | Updated: July 14, 2016 07:43 IST 







Soumya Jain's appointment as the head of mohalla clinics is being slammed by critics

*NEW DELHI: *
*HIGHLIGHTS*

AAP Health Minister's daughter placed in charge of free clinics
Political opponents allege nepotism
She's not getting paid, gave up IIM for this: Health Minister
*26-year-old Soumya Jain has no experience in Public Health - she trained as an architect. Yet, she is now in charge of Delhi's epochal project - the management of nearly 100 mohalla or neighbourhood clinics, which provide free treatment to walk-ins.*

The _mohalla_ clinics - wildly popular and written up internationally - were announced last year by Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal, who has ambitiously pledged 1,000 of them will be operational by the end of March.

But the appointment of Ms Jain is being hauled up by critics as a distinctly unhealthy practice - her father, Satyendra Jain, is the Health Minister.

"This exposes the real face of Kejriwal, and this is not the first time Aam Aadmi Party or AAP volunteers and workers have been given cozy positions in the government," said Harish Khurana of the BJP.

"It's illegal and absolute double speak from the party which kept targeting others for family links," seconded Sandeep Dikshit of the Congress.





The mohalla clinics were announced by Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal last year.

The BJP has three members in the Delhi Assembly. The Congress has none. That makes for flimsy opposition, but a lofty job for a minister's offspring, especially one without concomitant qualifications, does come across as an audacious deviation from the meritocracy it often belligerently preaches.

The Health Minister says his daughter could have opted for more lucrative prospects. "She has secured admission in IIM Indore, but she is leaving all that to serve the people of Delhi. Soumya is involved with the Delhi Health mission as a volunteer. She has not been provided with any vehicle, house or money by the government," he clarified.

Ms Jain will report to the Health Secretary who in turn reports to her father.

Not the degrees of separation from dynastic and VIP culture that Mr Kejriwal and his ministers have pronounced as the founding principle of their young party. 

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/aap-...er-no-health-in-cv-heads-free-clinics-1431101

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Juggernautjatt said:


> So a dumbo bhakt wants to open travel agency like dumbo sadhvis & yogis of BJP. My advice to dumb sanghi is to stay away from Kashmiri's because they are so much angry nowdays. Before even taking your help they will turn your Khakhi chaddi into wet khakhi chaddi.
> 
> 
> Gamble on the advice of Prashant Kishore to attract Brahmin vote bank of UP.



LMAO...typical AAPtard response.

First a AAPtard dumbo tweets some dumb crap thinking it insults Hindus
Then another dumbo AAPtards posts it here thinking the same.
Then another dumbo AAPtard tries to protect his fellow AAPtard...

Hilarious.

You know why AAP will loose Punjab? Yeah, because it has dumbos like you as supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Rain Man said:


> *On Arvind Kejriwal's Watch, Minister's Daughter Gets Major Government Job*
> Delhi | Edited by Abhinav Bhatt | Updated: July 14, 2016 07:43 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soumya Jain's appointment as the head of mohalla clinics is being slammed by critics
> 
> *NEW DELHI: *
> *HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> AAP Health Minister's daughter placed in charge of free clinics
> Political opponents allege nepotism
> She's not getting paid, gave up IIM for this: Health Minister
> *26-year-old Soumya Jain has no experience in Public Health - she trained as an architect. Yet, she is now in charge of Delhi's epochal project - the management of nearly 100 mohalla or neighbourhood clinics, which provide free treatment to walk-ins.*
> 
> The _mohalla_ clinics - wildly popular and written up internationally - were announced last year by Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal, who has ambitiously pledged 1,000 of them will be operational by the end of March.
> 
> But the appointment of Ms Jain is being hauled up by critics as a distinctly unhealthy practice - her father, Satyendra Jain, is the Health Minister.
> 
> "This exposes the real face of Kejriwal, and this is not the first time Aam Aadmi Party or AAP volunteers and workers have been given cozy positions in the government," said Harish Khurana of the BJP.
> 
> "It's illegal and absolute double speak from the party which kept targeting others for family links," seconded Sandeep Dikshit of the Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mohalla clinics were announced by Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal last year.
> 
> The BJP has three members in the Delhi Assembly. The Congress has none. That makes for flimsy opposition, but a lofty job for a minister's offspring, especially one without concomitant qualifications, does come across as an audacious deviation from the meritocracy it often belligerently preaches.
> 
> The Health Minister says his daughter could have opted for more lucrative prospects. "She has secured admission in IIM Indore, but she is leaving all that to serve the people of Delhi. Soumya is involved with the Delhi Health mission as a volunteer. She has not been provided with any vehicle, house or money by the government," he clarified.
> 
> Ms Jain will report to the Health Secretary who in turn reports to her father.
> 
> Not the degrees of separation from dynastic and VIP culture that Mr Kejriwal and his ministers have pronounced as the founding principle of their young party.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/aap-...er-no-health-in-cv-heads-free-clinics-1431101



She is cute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

DesiGuy1403 said:


> LMAO...typical AAPtard response.
> 
> First a AAPtard dumbo tweets some dumb crap thinking it insults Hindus
> Then another dumbo AAPtards posts it here thinking the same.
> Then another dumbo AAPtard tries to protect his fellow AAPtard...
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> You know why AAP will loose Punjab? Yeah, because it has dumbos like you as supporters.


LMAO...typical BHAKT response.

First a dumbo BHAKT tries to find religion in a tweet targeting a political ideology thinking that this will hide his dullness
Then that same dumbo BHAKT tries to play victim card through his posts. 
Then that same dumbo BHAKT after getting isolated in political discussion tries to hide under the umbrella of religion.

Hilarious.

You know why BJP lost in Delhi & Bihar ? Yeah, because it has dumbos like you as supporters. 



Echo_419 said:


> She is cute


Tu tharki ka tharki hi rehega


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> LMAO...typical BHAKT response.
> 
> First a dumbo BHAKT tries to find religion in a tweet targeting a political ideology thinking that this will hide his dullness
> Then that same dumbo BHAKT tries to play victim card through his posts.
> Then that same dumbo BHAKT after getting isolated in political discussion tries to hide under the umbrella of religion.
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> You know why BJP lost in Delhi & Bihar ? Yeah, because it has dumbos like you as supporters.
> 
> 
> Tu tharki ka tharki hi rehega



2 saal hogaye bandi koh chode hue, aur abh GMAT ki tyari karni hai 
Upar wala single hone ka shrap kisi koh na de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Echo_419 said:


> Upar wala single hone ka shrap kisi koh na de


I can understand how it feels


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Juggernautjatt said:


> LMAO...typical BHAKT response.
> 
> First a dumbo BHAKT tries to find religion in a tweet targeting a political ideology thinking that this will hide his dullness
> Then that same dumbo BHAKT tries to play victim card through his posts.
> Then that same dumbo BHAKT after getting isolated in political discussion tries to hide under the umbrella of religion.
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> You know why BJP lost in Delhi & Bihar ? Yeah, because it has dumbos like you as supporters.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> AAPtards and their convenient lies, just like their master Kejri who is now begging in court that he never said anything malicious against Jaitley.
> 
> Dumbo AAPtard, let me know how you loose something you never had, in this case Delhi and Bihar? Wait,is there some sort of moron disease infecting you lot?
> 
> And coming to religion, Yes, that tweet was targeting Hindus. When Kejriwal crassly re-tweeted a Hanuman tweet, it is because it was targeting Hindus. Let me know any tweet of Kejri on Jesus or other religious figures. Oh he is quiet alright.
> 
> You AAPtards insult us and then play the typical sickular logic..
> Same as when some one insults "their" woman, that group is misogynistic.
> BUT when Smriti is insulted, all of you lot are quiet and laugh it off..
> 
> Duplicity thy name is AAPtard...


----------



## itachii

Echo_419 said:


> She is cute



how did you read my mind ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> I am Akali,,,,,,,,,my father is a akali...........my grand pa is akali.....my whole family is akali..........for generations our family supported Akali dal.....the leaders were honest....they were good people........but they are all dead.....we had hoped Capt Kanwaljit might take over after badal............but he is dead too...........some says Badals killed him......and first time century old of Akali dal a father made command to his son.........made the party a family affair



Why would anyone sane support Akalis?
And
No wonder from Akalis you jumped to Kejri...They are very similar in their politics

Is there something wrong with you all?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...curb-black-money-SIT/articleshow/53211002.cms

Way to go. The systemic changes to curb black money are going to be in place sooner than later.
If this happens, kudos to BJP.


And now back for some fun stuff

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/r...cm-to-remain-in-judicial-custody-2893460.html

Look at that. Evil sanghi courts have just asked kejri's bestest friend for further judicial custody. Now what will Kejri who abused PM Modi over this issue say? Is he going to abuse the judges as well?
Any AAPtards here? @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt are u guys pretending this did not happen?

If you want to know why AAP will be destroyed in few years, this is a perfect example.


http://www.dailyo.in/politics/punja...ls-captain-amarinder-singh/story/1/11741.html

Is this the start of AAP and Cong bromance? Indications from 5forty3 tweets show that AAP has been bluffing on it's surveys spectacularly. The ground situation seems much different and has AAP realized this? Interesting times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jai Bharat

^

Kerjiriwal has turned AAP into a cult of personality due to his PM ambitions, and thus the party has suffered tremendously. For example, why are they continuing to put Kejriwal center-stage when he is not running for CM? It looks like Bihar all over again, they learned NOTHING from BJP's recent failure. AAP lacks a true platform and third-party support, and thus will never become a true national party. Their support in Punjab has been grossly overestimated, and they are heading into a big disappointment.
*
AAP has itself become a parody of what it originally rallied against:* Overly centralized power, personality cults, bureaucratic nepotism, political favors, run-ins with the Courts, massive +400% increases in government salaries, accepting foreign money, corrupt journalism, etc.

Midlife crisis has set in. Remember, the candle that burns twice as bright only lasts half as long. I no longer believe that Congress will disintegrate and be folded into AAP, if anything AAP is the one that seems on a path to collapse with Congress picking up the leftovers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Kejriwal completely exposed by Sudhir.
Watch the video, especially Punjabi AAptards. This is the party and person you are supporting. Punjab being a border state would be sold to the highest terrorist bidder by Kejri.

Let us see if common sense prevails.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Kejriwal completely exposed by Sudhir.
> Watch the video, especially Punjabi AAptards. This is the party and person you are supporting. Punjab being a border state would be sold to the highest terrorist bidder by Kejri.
> 
> Let us see if common sense prevails.



Sudheer Chaudhry is a known Sanghi.

so he is not credible.

how about some secular journalist's opinion ? 

Burkha ? Raj-too-Deep ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Sudheer Chaudhry is a known Sanghi.
> 
> so he is not credible.
> 
> how about some secular journalist's opinion ?
> 
> Burkha ? Raj-too-Deep ?



After the CBI report of the videos, the sickular brigade has gone quiet.
The Burkha and Slapdeep pretended that the video report did not exist and did their secular work with aplomb.

Even more revealing is the complete silence from kejri who now a days even governs using twitter. 
Anyone remember Kejri's abusing BJP, Modi, police etc etc after the JNU incident? Yeah...the same guy is now strangely silent!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Kejriwal completely exposed by Sudhir.
> Watch the video, especially Punjabi AAptards. This is the party and person you are supporting. Punjab being a border state would be sold to the highest terrorist bidder by Kejri.
> 
> Let us see if common sense prevails.




isnt sudhir guy a tihari???...when is his bail gonna end?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> isnt sudhir guy a tihari???...when is his bail gonna end?



Deviate from the topic at hand and throw baseless allegations!
What else can one expect from Kejri and his chamchas?!!

Anyway, the neutrals here will get to see the video and see how morally corrupt Kejri is and how dangerous he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> isnt sudhir guy a tihari???...when is his bail gonna end?


So is kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DesiGuy1403 said:


> After the CBI report of the videos, the sickular brigade has gone quiet.
> The Burkha and Slapdeep pretended that the video report did not exist and did their secular work with aplomb.
> 
> Even more revealing is the complete silence from kejri who now a days even governs using twitter.
> Anyone remember Kejri's abusing BJP, Modi, police etc etc after the JNU incident? Yeah...the same guy is now strangely silent!



Khujli-Ball is famous for his Shoot and scoot strategy !!

his silence on the issue now is nothing unusual.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

*The report states that almost half of those who converted to Islam are women, and that the majority of these women (76%) are below 35 years. Of those converted, 4,719 were Hindus and the remaining 1,074 mostly Christian

The police report, prepared in connection with the conversion of Nimisha alias Fathima -currently missing along with 20 others from the state and suspected to have joined Islamic State -says that a detailed inquiry is required to verify whether these conversions were under duress, whether there were enticements involved or were voluntary*


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...la-in-5-years-Report/articleshow/53220317.cms

So the Love Jihad concept as denied by our intellectuals/Medias is not fake . The whole media went crazy over the Ghar wapasi of 20 muslims and created their intolerant theme marketing it world wide to show that India is becoming intolerant but for this news their obvious reaction would be

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arp2041

Prometheus said:


> isnt sudhir guy a tihari???...when is his bail gonna end?



Jail me to Bapuji bhi gye the...............


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @DrunkVMehta's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753896368486264832


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753642029926715393
Looks like some one knew of AAP Drama 5 months before it happened. 
And it played out exactly as he predicted.



fsayed said:


> Take a look at @DrunkVMehta's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753896368486264832



Just a question to this Drunk mehta..
Kashmir was much much much worse before Modi & Shah. So, we indians are wondering whom to blame? Can we blame Modi & Shah even for genocide of Pandits in Kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @sanjaynirupam's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753915732778299392


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753474811410558978
Funny or accurate? 
you decide

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @_anujsinghal's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753555824530878464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

noksss said:


> *The report states that almost half of those who converted to Islam are women, and that the majority of these women (76%) are below 35 years. Of those converted, 4,719 were Hindus and the remaining 1,074 mostly Christian
> 
> The police report, prepared in connection with the conversion of Nimisha alias Fathima -currently missing along with 20 others from the state and suspected to have joined Islamic State -says that a detailed inquiry is required to verify whether these conversions were under duress, whether there were enticements involved or were voluntary*
> 
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...la-in-5-years-Report/articleshow/53220317.cms
> 
> So the Love Jihad concept as denied by our intellectuals/Medias is not fake . The whole media went crazy over the Ghar wapasi of 20 muslims and created their intolerant theme marketing it world wide to show that India is becoming intolerant but for this news their obvious reaction would be



So what kerala have High HDI ,highest literacy rate and other 

This 6000 is an old figure reality is much worse ,Many Hindu men are also converted and send to Yemen and other conflict zones ....Everyone knows these things but dont have the courage to oppose it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

Take a look at @PatrikaNews's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753912031837720576
Take a look at @CatchNews's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753907212028743680
Take a look at @Mahala_INC's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753752795874889728


----------



## DesiGuy1403

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @PatrikaNews's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753912031837720576
> Take a look at @CatchNews's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753907212028743680
> Take a look at @Mahala_INC's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753752795874889728



Sir, let's be honest.
Congress won't cross 30 seats in UP this time.

Their best chance is to team up with SP or BSP like in Bihar. Some one is giving them really bad advise for UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

itachii said:


> how did you read my mind ??



Single hi toh single ka dimag padhega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...n-and-radicalization-led-them-out-india-46218
> 
> 
> Shocking stuff : @Marxist @Levina @SrNair @Star Wars @nair



I have a feeling that it's the attention deficient ppl who join ISIS to get their 15 mins of fame.

This happened in Kerala due to its close association with ME.Shocked? Are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

fsayed said:


> Take a look at @sanjaynirupam's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753915732778299392



He is right. BMC has failed to maintain roads. Dont think NDA will get good results in coming election if they dont take urgent steps.



fsayed said:


> Take a look at @_anujsinghal's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753555824530878464



Correct. Most Delhites have already started missing her. Kejriwal has followed CPM-Bengal's model of corruption. Party cadres are getting richer.



fsayed said:


> Take a look at @PatrikaNews's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753912031837720576
> Take a look at @CatchNews's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753907212028743680
> Take a look at @Mahala_INC's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753752795874889728



Biggest folly of Amit Shah was to let PK go. He is such a good talent. What a waste.

Oh and BTW Sheila Dikshit is not Brahmin enough to sway Brahmins' votes in Congress favour. UP will be first state for PK to taste defeat. Probably then BJP can initiate talks with him to come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Levina said:


> I have a feeling that it's the attention deficient ppl who join ISIS to get their 15 mins of fame.
> 
> This happened in Kerala due to its *close association with ME.[/v]Shocked? Are you?*


*

be careful*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

magudi said:


> *
> be careful*


Freedom of speech.


----------



## Nair saab

noksss said:


> *The report states that almost half of those who converted to Islam are women, and that the majority of these women (76%) are below 35 years. Of those converted, 4,719 were Hindus and the remaining 1,074 mostly Christian
> 
> The police report, prepared in connection with the conversion of Nimisha alias Fathima -currently missing along with 20 others from the state and suspected to have joined Islamic State -says that a detailed inquiry is required to verify whether these conversions were under duress, whether there were enticements involved or were voluntary*
> 
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...la-in-5-years-Report/articleshow/53220317.cms
> 
> So the Love Jihad concept as denied by our intellectuals/Medias is not fake . The whole media went crazy over the Ghar wapasi of 20 muslims and created their intolerant theme marketing it world wide to show that India is becoming intolerant but for this news their obvious reaction would be


@SrNair What I stated was correct in the other thread... out of every 10 converts 8 would be Hindus...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @anant_s @Joe Shearer @Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair
@TejasMk3
@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA @egodoc222 @DesiGuy1403 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @MilSpec @Spectre @Windjammer @Horus 
@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs
@GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina @randomradio @Guynextdoor2 @2800 @calmDown@all


Take a look at @arunmsk's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754247565697220609


----------



## Nair saab

magudi said:


> 6k conversions is nothing compared the birth rate difference. And most of these conversions are for marriage's sake
> 
> 
> 
> Feel pitty for this jobless half wit Hindu born doing paid tweets. He'll be turning in his grave when he sees the plight of his grand children staring at extinction only coz their grandad was a dhimmi who sided with breaking India forces


Hindu Birth rate is relatively less then the minority... apart from that it doesnt take into consideration the conversion of Hindus into christianity which would have more or less same number or even more...

how many Christians and Muslims are converting to Hinduism in kerala??? and you forgot that Population of Hindus is less then or about 50% in Kerala... even if you put all the Christian and Muslim population which is 50% of the states population still the relative conversion rate is outrageously high...

Here decline in population is just from one.. side... and in christian population apart from Catholics are Syrians all other Christian population are prospering in terms of numbers...


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> the biggest insult that sikhs have faced is Badals selling our Akali dal to sanghis...............even forcing people to reject century old nanak shahi calender on saying of sanghis
> 
> repeating again..........there is nothing bad u can fart about AAP that would make Kaali and BJP look good in punjab
> 
> factories closing all around the city........farmers committing suicide on daily basis....thousands of unemployed friends fleeing the country ........and those poor guyz couldnt leave moving towards drugs
> 
> I am Akali,,,,,,,,,my father is a akali...........my grand pa is akali.....my whole family is akali..........for generations our family supported Akali dal.....the leaders were honest....they were good people........but they are all dead.....we had hoped Capt Kanwaljit might take over after badal............but he is dead too...........some says Badals killed him......and first time century old of Akali dal a father made command to his son.........made the party a family affair
> 
> u cant understand...............a brainwashed sanghi....who can only troll people in the name of feku............rather looking at the condition




man..vote for captain in punjab. aap has bunch of inexperienced ppl in their party.


----------



## SrNair

Nair saab said:


> @SrNair What I stated was correct in the other thread... out of every 10 converts 8 would be Hindus...



As usual Hindus numbers would be always higher because we are the 78% in population .Christians comprises 5% .


----------



## arp2041

SrNair said:


> As usual Hindus numbers would be always higher because we are the 78% in population .Christians comprises 5% .



You are in DENIAL mode brother.....not able to digest the reality........

I hope we don't see your name change from SrNair to SrKhan or something!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

arp2041 said:


> You are in DENIAL mode brother.....not able to digest the reality........
> 
> I hope we don't see your name change from SrNair to SrKhan or something!!



What ??
Did I deny anything about conversion ?
Logic is simple .
Hindus are the majority so most of the victims would be Hindus .

I am a Nair ,born as a Nair and will die as a Nair 
But I am bit rational in my arguments.And religious paranoia wont blind by rational attitude.


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> man..vote for captain in punjab. aap has bunch of inexperienced ppl in their party.




lol............fighter spare me

btw howz life


----------



## Juggernautjatt

DesiGuy said:


> man..vote for captain in punjab. aap has bunch of inexperienced ppl in their party.


Little bit strange that you are supporting captain. I thought majority of NRI punjabis like you support AAP. How much support Captain has among NRI's?
I remember water bottles were hurled at Captain during his USA trip few weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

SrNair said:


> As usual Hindus numbers would be always higher because we are the 78% in population .Christians comprises 5% .


These are the conversation figures of Kerala and not whole India... and Kerala Hindus are 50% of the state even percentage wise its far higher ....



SrNair said:


> What ??
> Did I deny anything about conversion ?
> Logic is simple .
> Hindus are the majority so most of the victims would be Hindus .
> 
> I am a Nair ,born as a Nair and will die as a Nair
> But I am bit rational in my arguments.And religious paranoia wont blind by rational attitude.


Are you eyeing for the PDF THINK TANK or something... because your now not at all sounding rational ... rather then a Moderate Liberal and Regionalist Like Christians and Muslims who think when we speak against the treatment meeted out to Hindus in Kerala we are talking against Kerala...

So they Got u ??? I am waiting for the day when u will call me a Sanghi, Chaddi wala...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> lol............fighter spare me
> 
> btw howz life


Announcement of 25 candidates is coming in next few days. That will warm up political atmosphere of state.
Also there is a new statement from our MP Bhagwant mann that AAP will announce CM candidate before elections.


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> lol............fighter spare me
> 
> btw howz life



I am serious...aap is new party and thats y ppl are more drawn to it. 
life is good..coming to india in dec for a month and then second visit wont be for another 4-5 years unless captain wins...lol
he is got good support in our area...patiala, jalander, barnala, etc...



Juggernautjatt said:


> Little bit strange that you are supporting captain. I thought majority of NRI punjabis like you support AAP. How much support Captain has among NRI's?
> I remember water bottles were hurled at Captain during his USA trip few weeks ago.



NRI support for aap is exaggerated especially in US, aap has good support in canada though. Those who hurled bottles were mostly khalistanis supporters...other then that, captian holds respect among sikhs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

DesiGuy said:


> he is got good support in our area...patiala, jalander, barnala, etc...



Captain is a much better choice than any other option for Punjab.
AAP is a joke. Enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Nair saab said:


> These are the conversation figures of Kerala and not whole India... and Kerala Hindus are 50% of the state even percentage wise its far higher ....
> 
> 
> Are you eyeing for the PDF THINK TANK or something... because your now not at all sounding rational ... rather then a Moderate Liberal and Regionalist Like Christians and Muslims who think when we speak against the treatment meeted out to Hindus in Kerala we are talking against Kerala...
> 
> So they Got u ??? I am waiting for the day when u will call me a Sanghi, Chaddi wala...



Sorry .I thought it was nation's statistics.If this is true,then we are in trouble.
Again their plan wont work in Southern Kerala.
But Hindus in northern kerala are in deep trouble.
@nair @Levina @Iggy @SpArK this is a problem indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

SrNair said:


> Sorry .I thought it was nation's statistics.If this is true,then we are in trouble.
> Again their plan wont work in Southern Kerala.
> But Hindus in northern kerala is in deep trouble.
> @nair @Levina @Iggy @SpArK this is a problem indeed



Well i saw your post here, thought of correcting you, but i normally keep myself away from here, so i kept quiet..... The conversion figures mentioned in that article was that of Kerala......The tables are turned, it used to be christian missionaries in the 80's and 90's, now it is the mullas and their gang...... Surprising to see Christians are also converted (though percentage is low).... It will always be Hindu's for 2 reasons...... 1) Easy pickings 2) Higher population and higher probability....But these days Hindu organisations are very vigilant and doing several things to stop these conversions..... I have witnessed several such things happening in north kerala......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

nair said:


> Well i saw your post here, thought of correcting you, but i normally keep myself away from here, so i kept quiet..... The conversion figures mentioned in that article was that of Kerala......The tables are turned, it used to be christian missionaries in the 80's and 90's, now it is the mullas and their gang...... Surprising to see Christians are also converted (though percentage is low).... It will always be Hindu's for 2 reasons...... 1) Easy pickings 2) Higher population and higher probability....But these days Hindu organisations are very vigilant and doing several things to stop these conversions..... I have witnessed several such things happening in north kerala......



Plain and simple this is a religious war that is being waged.

Why are people all over India so afraid to say it though?!
With so much empirical evidence it is surprising that none of the national channels have picked this up and debated it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Man... I just heard my maid has converted via a missionary for a few thousand rupees. 
Should I bribe her back?


----------



## Thomas M

SrNair said:


> What ??
> Did I deny anything about conversion ?
> Logic is simple .
> Hindus are the majority so most of the victims would be Hindus .
> 
> I am a Nair ,born as a Nair and will die as a Nair
> But I am bit rational in my arguments.And religious paranoia wont blind by rational attitude.



Correction mate, you are a person born into a Nair clan and while you die what difference does it makes if you die like a king or a beggar ??? Just because Hindus are majority doesn't make them victims. Agreed that Hindus also do suffer.

But it is the minority who suffers the most, everywhere in the world. Just consider our democracy for example, the majority rules. It always happen that way. 

And FYI, I am also from Kerala.


----------



## SrNair

nair said:


> Well i saw your post here, thought of correcting you, but i normally keep myself away from here, so i kept quiet..... The conversion figures mentioned in that article was that of Kerala......The tables are turned, it used to be christian missionaries in the 80's and 90's, now it is the mullas and their gang...... Surprising to see Christians are also converted (though percentage is low).... It will always be Hindu's for 2 reasons...... 1) Easy pickings 2) Higher population and higher probability....But these days Hindu organisations are very vigilant and doing several things to stop these conversions..... I have witnessed several such things happening in north kerala......



Today I have seen the interview of former DGP Jacob Punnose .According to him such activities was already started after 90's.
People hates Right wings but both CPM and congress dont have to say anything about this .Around 6000 officially within 4 years and dont know anything about unofficially.
This is gone too far .



Thomas M said:


> Correction mate, you are a person born into a Nair clan and while you die what difference does it makes if you die like a king or a beggar ??? Just because Hindus are majority doesn't make them victims. Agreed that Hindus also do suffer.
> 
> But it is the minority who suffers the most, everywhere in the world. Just consider our democracy for example, the majority rules. It always happen that way.
> 
> And FYI, I am also from Kerala.



And majorities dont have to tolerate the nuisance and threats created by minorities every now and then .Look at the number Mr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Interesting to see this coming from Singhvi.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754564684154540032

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

Thomas M said:


> Correction mate, you are a person born into a Nair clan and while you die what difference does it makes if you die like a king or a beggar ??? Just because Hindus are majority doesn't make them victims. Agreed that Hindus also do suffer.
> 
> But it is the minority who suffers the most, everywhere in the world. Just consider our democracy for example, the majority rules. It always happen that way.
> 
> And FYI, I am also from Kerala.



My response was for that specific religious concern showed another member.I dont have to change my name ,no matter what.


----------



## magudi

indiatester said:


> Interesting to see this coming from Singhvi.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754564684154540032



look at his previous tweets on the matter as well he came out pretty sensible .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747166211692072962

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201766642803169






Burqan Wani Encounter Video ... Is this the Real one???


----------



## nair

Thomas M said:


> But it is the minority who suffers the most, everywhere in the world. Just consider our democracy for example, the majority rules. It always happen that way.
> 
> *And FYI, I am also from Kerala. *



If you are from Kerala, then you would not have posted the para above........( if you are discussing the all india scenario then may be)



SrNair said:


> Today I have seen the interview of former DGP Jacob Punnose .According to him such activities was already started after 90's.


It started before 90's, may be middle of 80's..... I remember paying 10 rupee to buy a christian religious book, when i was studying in my 6th or 7th....we were told that this is a story book, No one understood the real intention behind the book in which they were planning to seed the conversion...... My ancestral house is sandwiched between 2 colonies of members from lower caste.....There was this group in late 80's arranged a movie show in our property.... Those days there were no Tv's or other mediums, so the entire people around the place came and watched the movie.... Infact that was another conversion technique........ I have witnessed this since my childhood, though i did not understand the motives those days....



SrNair said:


> People hates Right wings but both CPM and congress dont have to say anything about this .Around 6000 officially within 4 years and dont know anything about unofficially.


Why would they complain???? Their entire vote bank is depended on these 2 groups and they know how to pamper them.....Actually the numbers would be higher these figures are official, and there are several lower caste people who doesnt change their religion for the freebies....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

SrNair said:


> But Hindus in northern kerala are in deep trouble


Hindus in northern kerala might include me. So should we expect another Tipu style attack? 

Sorry what was it that you guys were talking about?  


nair said:


> It will always be Hindu's for 2 reasons...... 1) Easy pickings 2) Higher population and higher probability....


Oh? 
So was it about conversions?

Caste system plays a huge role. The poor from backward classes are easy to manipulate. Come to think of it, what do these Hindu organisations do for Hindus? Zero...zip...Zilch...nada...nothing.
love..duck whatever. 
Churches and mosques take good care of their ppl. I'm thinking of converting too. :/


----------



## SrNair

nair said:


> If you are from Kerala, then you would not have posted the para above........( if you are discussing the all india scenario then may be)
> 
> 
> It started before 90's, may be middle of 80's..... I remember paying 10 rupee to buy a christian religious book, when i was studying in my 6th or 7th....we were told that this is a story book, No one understood the real intention behind the book in which they were planning to seed the conversion...... My ancestral house is sandwiched between 2 colonies of members from lower caste.....There was this group in late 80's arranged a movie show in our property.... Those days there were no Tv's or other mediums, so the entire people around the place came and watched the movie.... Infact that was another conversion technique........ I have witnessed this since my childhood, though i did not understand the motives those days....
> 
> 
> Why would they complain???? Their entire vote bank is depended on these 2 groups and they know how to pamper them.....Actually the numbers would be higher these figures are official, and there are several lower caste people who doesnt change their religion for the freebies....




Those were Christian missionaries.
My school days was in a convent school.
We have had such conversion tricks in that school.But my family was very conservative.So it didnt worked in my case.
There is a colony of low caste nearer to my family house.
Conversion ,penthecostal was successful in there.
Ironically all of them are CPM guys.
Due to this RSS became stronger in our areas.Now it is almost vanished .But a fair 
section of Hindus converted.
Now a days Christian missionary activity is almost nil in our area.Low caste people also now follwing strong measures against conversion.They are rejecting it now because they wont get any reservation after that.

But this Islamism is a way dangerous than missionaries.I think Love Jihad worked after all.
When I see all this ,I think so called Sanghis are right.I have seen a post of that Kashmiri Pandit Sarthak Ganguly about Islamists .
Once they becomes a majority in a locality they will begin to impose their way .
Kollakadavu,Karunagapally ,some areas of Kayamkulam .I have seen and heard a lots.

Unlike missionaries with freebies they are trapping girls and for a certain extent boys also. 
Half of those converted were womens below 35 years.

I would say we need a strong right wing govt here.Cpm also failed miserably .
I hope BJP will grow in future.


Levina said:


> Hindus in northern kerala might include me. So should we expect another Tipu style attack?
> 
> Sorry what was it that you guys were talking about?
> 
> Oh?
> So was it about conversions?
> 
> Caste system plays a huge role. The poor from backward classes are easy to manipulate. Come to think of it, what do these Hindu organisations do for Hindus? Zero...zip...Zilch...nada...nothing.
> love..duck whatever.
> Churches and mosques take good care of their ppl. I'm thinking of converting too. :/



Tipu's religious bigotary started all this problem.
Kozhikode,Malappuram and entire Malabar was full of Brahmins,Nairs etc during his invasion time .
After that demography changed .1921 Malabar rebellion completed what he statrted 250 years ago.

GoI gives them reservation at the expense of poor general category people .Is that enough?
You are right ,both of them help their people but they have unlimited fund from GCC and West .Of Course counterfeit and blackmoney also.

For a certain extent our casteism caused this.But even after the conversion Casteism is still there.AFAIK high caste Syrian Orthodox or others would opt high caste people instead of their low caste converted fellows.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Levina said:


> Churches and mosques take good care of their ppl. I'm thinking of converting too. :/



Good luck with that.........let us know which way you chose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> I am serious...aap is new party and thats y ppl are more drawn to it.
> life is good..coming to india in dec for a month and then second visit wont be for another 4-5 years unless captain wins...lol
> he is got good support in our area...patiala, jalander, barnala, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> NRI support for aap is exaggerated especially in US, aap has good support in canada though. Those who hurled bottles were mostly khalistanis supporters...other then that, captian holds respect among sikhs.




well in majha....AAP is strong....due some some prominent faces that are from here.

Patiala da kuch nahi ho sakda


----------



## nair

SrNair said:


> Those were Christian missionaries.
> My school days was in a convent school.
> We have had such conversion tricks in that school.But my family was very conservative.So it didnt worked in my case.
> *There is a colony of low caste nearer to my family house.
> Conversion ,penthecostal was successful in there.
> Ironically all of them are CPM guys.*
> .


That explains it perfectly..... CPM was strong among poor people which they call "Thozhilali vargam".... and most of the people in these colony were from that category...... and they were the easy target for missionaries......throw some freebies... .they would fall...... 



SrNair said:


> I think Love Jihad worked after all.
> When I see all this ,I think so called Sanghis are righ



That is happening now also...... well Rw's are trying their level best to prevent it..... and some cases they are trying to reverse the trend....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Announcement of 25 candidates is coming in next few days. That will warm up political atmosphere of state.
> Also there is a new statement from our MP Bhagwant mann that AAP will announce CM candidate before elections.




I think that will be a good decision.........we will have some good time to learn about the candidates.....I dont think there would be a statement about CM candidate any time soon



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Captain is a much better choice than any other option for Punjab.
> AAP is a joke. Enough said.




so u are a congi now???


----------



## itachii

Levina said:


> Caste system plays a huge role. The poor from backward classes are easy to manipulate.



Majority of backward class people don't convert for freebies. extend the same freebies to High castes they change their religion in no time. Christian conversions in A.P and syrian christians of kerala are prime example to this trend. Most Importantly when push comes to shove it will be the backward classes that rise to protect hinduism, while high caste people chicken out as they always did.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## indiatester

itachii said:


> Majority of backward class people don't convert for freebies. extend the same freebies to High castes they change their religion in no time. Christian conversions in A.P and syrian christians of kerala are prime example to this trend. Most Importantly when push comes to shove it will be the backward classes that rise to protect hinduism, while high caste people chicken out as they always did.



My god man... you are doing the missionaries job for them. If I hadn't seen your earlier posts, I'd think your hatred for your fellows exceeds that of the conversion forces.


----------



## itachii

indiatester said:


> My god man... you are doing the missionaries job for them. If I hadn't seen your earlier posts, I'd think your hatred for your fellows exceeds that of the conversion forces.



I am not bluffing bro, I am from a high caste myself, and yes I hate hindus more than missionaries and islamists. Missionaries and Islamists can only do little damage, but it is the apologetic and coward nature of hindus that destroyed hinduism in the last few centuries. Most hindus that I talk to are aware of the damages caused by islamists and missionaries to both hinduism and India, but they turn a blind eye. unless we change this attitude of ours, we are on a downward swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> so u are a congi now???



When you have 3 extremely distasteful choices and if you MUST choose least distasteful one, YEAH, Captain is the least distasteful choice, unless BJP has the courage to dump SAD and go alone.

Look at your kranthikari Kejri in below video during yesterday's personal show, using Delhi people's money to promote himself. Punjab will end up giving him a much bigger purse to promote himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Bowling actions from the valley

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

itachii said:


> Majority of backward class people don't convert for freebies. extend the same freebies to High castes they change their religion in no time


Need to me!
But I didn't understand the logic behind it. 



SrNair said:


> ou are right ,both of them help their people but they have unlimited fund from GCC and West .Of Course counterfeit and blackmoney also


Yes.
That's the reason I said "churches and mosques" take good care of their ppl, which would not have happened if they didnt have the finance to sponsor ppl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.abplive.in/india-news/cm...lean-utensils-in-order-to-perform-sewa-382634

Looks like his nautanki is catching up with Kejriwal pretty fast.
Kejriwal is the least genuine person in Indian politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

Levina said:


> Need to me!
> But I didn't understand the logic behind it.



No logic in there, It is my observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.thelotpot.com/want-to-se...iwal-boasted-to-save-150-crores-on-that-road/

The elevated road Kejri claimed to have saved money now has a hole in the center. Wonder if AAPtards here pretend the hole does not exist..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754333574472630273

Looks like terror indeed has religion.
This muslim is AAP & kejriwal supporter and is threatening Zee news with Chalie Hebdo kind of attacks.

Probably the resident AAPtards will now realize why we Sanghis hate Kejriwal.


----------



## itachii

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://www.thelotpot.com/want-to-se...iwal-boasted-to-save-150-crores-on-that-road/
> 
> The elevated road Kejri claimed to have saved money now has a hole in the center. Wonder if AAPtards here pretend the hole does not exist..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754333574472630273
> 
> Looks like terror indeed has religion.
> This muslim is AAP & kejriwal supporter and is threatening Zee news with Chalie Hebdo kind of attacks.
> 
> Probably the resident AAPtards will now realize why we Sanghis hate Kejriwal.



That is a secular threat .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Phew!
This is going viral...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695162072712122368


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ashok321 said:


> Phew!
> This is going viral...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695162072712122368



Hello Mehboobkz !!

we missed you. BTW do u know having multiple accounts here is a sin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Hello Mehboobkz !!
> 
> we missed you. BTW do u know having multiple accounts here is a sin



Who told you Taj Manal is in Islamabad?

Anything against Modi, and inko nani yaad a jati hai.
Lol

Classic example of Modi following cheats (who are stupids too)

This ID @MrsGandhi which is followed by PM, does the con job for Modi, but often gets caught.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754914552370884612
By doing her hasty & nasty hack, she obviously forgot the obvious = Eiffel Tower.
Hence Paris became Delhi.

This is BJP's dirty trick department to destroy its opponent.
For everyone to see.


----------



## noksss

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/bjps...-rajya-sabha-1432806?pfrom=home-lateststories

Is he really joining AAP ?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

noksss said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/bjps...-rajya-sabha-1432806?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> Is he really joining AAP ?



Looks like it. He could be their CM candidate. 
If so, well played AAP.

And to BJP, you should have treated Sidhu better. Now I think it's too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Looks like it. He could be their CM candidate.
> If so, well played AAP.
> 
> And to BJP, you should have treated Sidhu better. Now I think it's too late.



Damn this is again a mistake on the BJP side he is a big supporter of Modi too . This is the second time BJP has let some good talent to go First is PK and now sidhu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754579882257113088
Following Tweet kind of gives it away on Sidhu joining AAP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754997336988844032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Looks like it. He could be their CM candidate.
> If so, well played AAP.
> 
> And to BJP, you should have treated Sidhu better. Now I think it's too late.


Trying to appease Badals BJP has lost their strongest card in Punjab. BJP is permanently dead now in Punjab.


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://www.abplive.in/india-news/cm...lean-utensils-in-order-to-perform-sewa-382634
> 
> Looks like his nautanki is catching up with Kejriwal pretty fast.
> Kejriwal is the least genuine person in Indian politics.




My dear Bhakt.................in a Gurudawara, especially in SGPC controlled ones like Darbar shaib or Anandpur Sahib , utensils passes many hands while washing.

a tray is washed around 4 times before going back to stand.

but alas u wont understand........bolo namo namo

BTW THOKO TAALI



Juggernautjatt said:


> Trying to appease Badals BJP has lost their strongest card in Punjab. BJP is permanently dead now in Punjab.




when was BJP alive in Punjab???? Akalis were carrying the dead meat for decades now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

'Kanhaiya and me both face same charges, will work together for country': Hardik


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754984716743221248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754984360730767360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754952508607528960
‘in the war of right or wrong, you can’t afford to be neutral’ - Sidhu


----------



## Juggernautjatt

DesiGuy said:


> I am serious...aap is new party and thats y ppl are more drawn to it.
> life is good..coming to india in dec for a month and then second visit wont be for another 4-5 years unless captain wins...lol
> he is got good support in our area...patiala, jalander, barnala, etc...
> 
> NRI support for aap is exaggerated especially in US, aap has good support in canada though. Those who hurled bottles were mostly khalistanis supporters...other then that, captian holds respect among sikhs.


Captain is recovering but at slow speed. Recently I got a chance to meet some members of IPAC (Prashant Kishore's team) at a hotel in Barnala. They told me that congress is getting strong in Patiala, Barnala, Mansa & Muktsar districts but are getting tough compitition from AAP. They also said they are receiving good response in villages but are struggling among youth. As of now AAP is still ahead of everyone in Punjab.



Prometheus said:


> My dear Bhakt.................in a Gurudawara, especially in SGPC controlled ones like Darbar shaib or Anandpur Sahib , utensils passes many hands while washing.
> 
> a tray is washed around 4 times before going back to stand.
> 
> but alas u wont understand........bolo namo namo
> BTW THOKO TAALI
> 
> when was BJP alive in Punjab???? Akalis were carrying the dead meat for decades now


but bhog tan Badal da paina hun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755000584248369152

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Local_Legend

*Parliament LIVE: Forces have been told to use non-lethal weapons in Kashmir, Rajnath Singh in Rajya Sabha*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ssion-gst-bill-kashmir-violence-2016-2920663/


----------



## Prometheus

Just now AAP convenor of Punjab Sucha Singh Chotepur hinted on his Facebook post that Sidhu along with his wife are going to join AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

itachii said:


> I am not bluffing bro, I am from a high caste myself, and yes I hate hindus more than missionaries and islamists. Missionaries and Islamists can only do little damage, but it is the apologetic and coward nature of hindus that destroyed hinduism in the last few centuries. Most hindus that I talk to are aware of the damages caused by islamists and missionaries to both hinduism and India, but they turn a blind eye. unless we change this attitude of ours, we are on a downward swing.



I agree that we must counter the conversion gangs aggressively. But please be gentle. Criticize amongst your own and in limits, there is nothing that you will gain by being harsh on the same people you want to wake up. Fight for them and fight with them. Don't weaken them.


----------



## ashok321

Sidhu (being abused) is trending on the top by Badmash BJPians to whom he was good just few hours before.

*Salute Sidhu ji for his courage: Kejriwal:*

BJP Punjab in trouble:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755008459620384768


----------



## JanjaWeed

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Looks like it. He could be their CM candidate.
> If so, well played AAP.
> 
> And to BJP, you should have treated Sidhu better. Now I think it's too late.


BJP gave him a raw deal.. Despite being a sitting MP they sacrificed him for AJ, who could have easily contested from one of the Delhi seats. To please their notorious alliance partner BJP sidelined Sidhu & now it's too late to even regret! Oh well.. BJP's loss & AAP's gain! I hope he becomes the CM, should AAP win Punjab!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

The king of tomfoolery is at it once again !!!!
The legend this time cleaned the utensils that were already clean !!
Kudos !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Akali leader Manjeet Dasuya joins AAP*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...a-joins-aap/story-GXPkqpb3g47q1wDSphOfxI.html






Complaint filed against BJP MLA involving falsehood.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755032009920028673

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> BJP gave him a raw deal.. Despite being a sitting MP they sacrificed him for AJ, who could have easily contested from one of the Delhi seats. To please their notorious alliance partner BJP sidelined Sidhu & now it's too late to even regret! Oh well.. BJP's loss & AAP's gain! I hope he becomes the CM, should AAP win Punjab!




Don't give in to Lutyens Buzz . BJP is nothing in Punjab without SAD . Better to loose Siddu and keep hopes of coming back to power after 5 or 10 years alive than loose alliance with SAD and be permanently dead . BJP without SAD backing will never win even one seat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> BJP gave him a raw deal.. Despite being a sitting MP they sacrificed him for AJ, who could have easily contested from one of the Delhi seats. To please their notorious alliance partner BJP sidelined Sidhu & now it's too late to even regret! Oh well.. BJP's loss & AAP's gain! I hope he becomes the CM, should AAP win Punjab!



AAP for Punjab ? he cant even handle a Union territory protected by the center now we are expecting him to govern a state which shares border with Pakistan along with youth suffering from drug issues and the khalistan elements . What would be his reaction to a terrorist attack ? he will blame modi even for that . I am sure ISI will definitely use this chance to enhance their sleeper cells inside khalisatan element and dont be surprised even if he struck a deal with ISI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Even the BJP lied!!!





This is the following 2013 image:






Thats why Sidhu types went away from BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> BJP gave him a raw deal.. Despite being a sitting MP they sacrificed him for AJ, who could have easily contested from one of the Delhi seats. To please their notorious alliance partner BJP sidelined Sidhu & now it's too late to even regret! Oh well.. BJP's loss & AAP's gain! I hope he becomes the CM, should AAP win Punjab!




what was the winning margin of Jaitley in Amritsar???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

To get votes BJP lies brazenly.
National shame!


----------



## Prometheus

noksss said:


> AAP for Punjab ? he cant even handle a Union territory protected by the center now we are expecting him to govern a state which shares border with Pakistan along with youth suffering from drug issues and the khalistan elements . What would be his reaction to a terrorist attack ? he will blame modi even for that . I am sure ISI will definitely use this chance to enhance their sleeper cells inside khalisatan element and dont be surprised even if he struck a deal with ISI




u got any other option????


----------



## magudi

noksss said:


> AAP for Punjab ? he cant even handle a Union territory protected by the center now we are expecting him to govern a state which shares border with Pakistan along with youth suffering from drug issues and the khalistan elements . What would be his reaction to a terrorist attack ? he will blame modi even for that . I am sure ISI will definitely use this chance to enhance their sleeper cells inside khalisatan element and dont be surprised even if he struck a deal with ISI




it's captains last fight , let's hope he wins .


----------



## Prometheus

magudi said:


> it's captains last fight , let's hope he wins .



and open few more swiss accounts???

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-FEMA-violation-case/articleshow/52607264.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

One more photo shop lie from Badmash party of India:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755052696302944256
BJP is frustrated because their Punjab & Goa are at stake.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755055869075791872
Sikh student, mistaken for Kashmiri, thrashed allegedly by ABVP members in Hyderabad


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> what was the winning margin of Jaitley in Amritsar???


yeh.. look who is back..the dhaba boy! Did you manage to dig out my anti-Muslim post yet.. or you still looking for it? 



noksss said:


> AAP for Punjab ? he cant even handle a Union territory protected by the center now we are expecting him to govern a state which shares border with Pakistan along with youth suffering from drug issues and the khalistan elements . What would be his reaction to a terrorist attack ? he will blame modi even for that . I am sure ISI will definitely use this chance to enhance their sleeper cells inside khalisatan element and dont be surprised even if he struck a deal with ISI


C'mon.. he is looking to become Governor of every state in the US for atleast a month! Guy promised to rid Punjab of drug menace within a month.. & that got everyone to take notice of him! He will do what everyone in the world has been waiting for so long!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

AAP welcomes Navjot Singh Sidhu into its party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

ashok321 said:


> AAP welcomes Navjot Singh Sidhu into its party




How is Mr. Anna Hazare?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755061002778054661


----------



## ashok321

See if BCCI can be brought under RTI: SC to panel

Govt continues its flip-flop on draft forest policy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754994487865315328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755074799529930752

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

BJP unlikely to announce CM face for UP elections


----------



## Levina

itachii said:


> No logic in there, It is my observation.


somehow I still feel that poorer ppl are easily persuaded into converting to another religion.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709736194704211970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

With Sidhu AAP pushes ahead a bit.

The way I look at it, AAP realized that their thamasha was not getting them any traction and hence their need for Sidhu.
AAP has their noses ahead but not by much. Kejriwal has the unique ability of putting his foot in his mouth very option.

To all the NRI Punjabis supporting Kejriwal, be careful for what you wish for!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755056473177219073
Yup, it looks like some of the more knowledgeable members here are right.
AAP seems to be on the edge on Punjab with Kejri having realized his nautanki is not working at all.
Just feel for Sidhu. Hope he has made the right decision.

Look at Bedi, she is a LG...and if she performs, she will grow. Sidhu might just have shot himself in the testicles!


----------



## Grevion

Looks like AAP is going to win in Punjab.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709736194704211970



raNDtv...oooo yeah.
Aren't these the same people who showed a Palestinian girl photo few days as victim of pellet guns back to abuse Indian Military?

Look....SAD has been extremely bad for Punjab and you want an alternative. Well and fine. Go about your campaign in a manner that will win you the state.
BUT
By supporting all antics of Kejri like support to Ishrat, Batla terrorists, Khalid & Kanhayya's, is promoting deep hatred for India and it's institutions. Because you have been burned by Badals is not an excuse for you to jump into fire by supporting Kejri..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> The king of tomfoolery is at it once again !!!!
> The legend this time cleaned the utensils that were already clean !!
> Kudos !!!!



This item number knows how to put on an act! Only thing...forgets to hide his makeup & gets caught!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> and open few more swiss accounts???
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-FEMA-violation-case/articleshow/52607264.cms



Oh yeah. Conveniently forgot about Tomar, Rajender and Bharathi.
Did you forget in each of these cases how Kejri defended these corrupt fellows and abused PM and degraded our institutions.

Stop preaching that AAP is different and Kejri is honest. That fad is over. Come up with something new or different like the new found love for secularism by Kejri...

Kejri & Honesty are opposite poles...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*'Sidhu welcome in AAP but no decision on CM candidate yet': Bhagwant Mann*

Now, Punjab Congress wants its members to sign 'pledge of loyalty'


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755123616149217280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755123616149217280



Oh yeah..

Two fun facts for AAPtards.

1. Kejriwal officially claimed in court that he never intended to defame Jaitley
2. Kejriwal ran away from Mahesh Giri after accusing him falsely

So, why are AAPtards complaining now? Especially since you do the same thing twice a day and 3 times on weekends?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

A proud Chaddi Sanghi #AndBhakth
What would people expect from such?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> A proud Chaddi Sanghi #AndBhakth
> What would people expect from such?



Heh..I am proud of what I am.
BUT
Your lord supports terrorists and Khalistanis.

I have read tweets from AAP supporters from Punjab telling Hindus that they will be shown their place in Punjab..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Muslim hater, BJP motormouth commits fatal error:







_Your lord supports terrorists and Khalistanis._

Is that why Punjab is destined to vote #AAP.
These imbecile Punjabis!
Lol

Modi loses Sidhu & Andbhakts have lose motions, piss tainted pyjamas.

A proud Chaddi Sanghi #AndBhakth put on a ignored list:


----------



## Soumitra

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755000584248369152


But he didnt say why I sitting in bangalore am getting full page ads of Delhi Govt?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755210704140075010


----------



## Roybot

ashok321 said:


> A proud Chaddi Sanghi #AndBhakth
> What would people expect from such?



What happened to ur other ids? 



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Heh..I am proud of what I am.
> BUT
> Your lord supports terrorists and Khalistanis.
> 
> I have read tweets from AAP supporters from Punjab telling Hindus that they will be shown their place in Punjab..



In case you don't know, this is one of the many ids that manav jeevan operates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

_But he didnt say why I sitting in bangalore am getting full page ads of Delhi Govt?_

Current affairs defunct people always ask these questions, which has been addressed by Kejriwal himself. 

Question only on Kejriwal, who is not even a state CM?
No mamta, Amma Jaya, and others?

The idea is clear cut. To deflect Modi's follies.
Why has Modi started following a Naxal Kejriwal?
Lol



Roybot said:


> What happened to ur other ids?
> 
> 
> 
> In case you don't know, this is one of the many ids that manav jeevan operates.



Yes Taj Mahal is in Turkey, not in India. 

Anyone who criticizes Modi, must be a crook, multiple ID holder, charlatan.

bot ignored.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755210704140075010



Oh wait...Are AAPtards complaining?!

FYI, Kejri gave himself 400% raise and earns more than PM and President. We did not see the 400% raise for himself and his chamchas in his manifesto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Modi loses Sidhu and Modi toadie's feathers got ruffled. 
Andbhakts in Jitters. 
Lol


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> Anyone who criticizes Modi, must be a crook, multiple ID holder, charlatan.



Lot of people criticize Modi.
And all these people who do it have the right to do so since he is the PM.

BUT

Kejri's only work is shout MODI MODI MODI MODI MODI..
I am sure you understand the difference 



ashok321 said:


> Modi loses Sidhu and Modi toadie's feathers got ruffled.
> Andbhakts in Jitters.
> Lol



You mean Sidhu and his wife leaving BJP a shock to us Bhakths?! Not really AAPtard. That he stuck it out until now is a shock to us. We have been expecting this for 2 years now...

Do you what is being ruffled?
That AAPtards are not concerned about Kejri kicking out YY and PB in a most "democratic" manner....I heard the unreleased video of that kick out was quiet revealing 

What is more shocking is the virulent anti-Hindu bigotry in AAP Punjab supporters.

This was more subtle in Delhi where Kejri supported Ishrat and Batla terrorists but the AAP Punjab supporters twitter feeds are absolutely scary for a Punjabi Hindu.

Anyone from Punjab who can explain this!
If Khalistanis are angry, it should be at Congress and it's high command....why this anger at people who had nothing to do with their situation!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Who says BJP-Modi = Honest?

Look what they did to Kirti Azad, their own!

Simple BJP message to Azad, do not bring in any corruption charges, if they pertain to BJPians. 

Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755054193615003650
https://www.quora.com/What-do-you-t...rvind-Kejriwal/answer/Rohit-Nigam-3?srid=iNdH


----------



## neza

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Heh..I am proud of what I am.
> BUT
> Your lord supports terrorists and Khalistanis.
> 
> I have read tweets from AAP supporters from Punjab telling Hindus that they will be shown their place in Punjab..


If hindus say that sikhs are also hindus then why feel bad if one hindu says bad to other hindus. This can also be applied to what happened in 1984. There were rumours that sikhs were killing hindus. So,why didn't hindus say at that time oh it's just one kind of hindus killing other kind of hindus. And instead went on killing thousands of sikhs. The sikhs of Punjab should never vote for congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Why are Modi toadies like a fish without water, when someone criticizes Modi?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

neza said:


> If hindus say that sikhs are also hindus then why feel bad if one hindu says bad to other hindus. This can also be applied to what happened in 1984. There were rumours that sikhs were killing hindus. So,why didn't hindus say at that time oh it's just one kind of hindus killing other kind of hindus. And instead went on killing thousands of sikhs. The sikhs of Punjab should never vote for congress or aap



I honestly have little idea of what's happening inside Punjab.

I thought Sikhs and Hindus did get on together well.
What happened in 1984 was a Congress atrocity, nothing to do with Hindus. If any lumpen elements are attempting to steer the narrative, it's malicious.

So, reading those tweets were frightening.



ashok321 said:


> Who says BJP-Modi = Honest?
> 
> Look what they did to Kirti Azad, their own!
> 
> Simple BJP message to Azad, do not bring in any corruption charges, if they pertain to BJPians.
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755054193615003650
> https://www.quora.com/What-do-you-think-about-Talk-to-AK-by-Arvind-Kejriwal/answer/Rohit-Nigam-3?srid=iNdH



LOL..
So, why did Kejru beg the judge in court that he never defamed Jaitley.
Kejru was shouting against Jaitley and his family waving papers...Did his children eat those papers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

BJP too was involved in Sikh riots:

_Jaitley tried to bail out several RSS and BJP workers involved in the anti-Sikh riots._
_
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...on-says-police-let-1984-rioters-run-free.html_


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> Why are Modi toadies like a fish without water, when someone criticizes Modi?



Another AAPtard lies..

Let us look at the facts..

Modi has not mentioned Kejriwal even once in a year or more?
Want to count how many times Kejri abused Modi TODAY?


----------



## ashok321




----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> BJP too was involved in Sikh riots:
> 
> _Jaitley tried to bail out several RSS and BJP workers involved in the anti-Sikh riots.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/indianews/article-2610663/Sting-operation-says-police-let-1984-rioters-run-free.html_[/QUOTE]
> 
> See..
> What did I say.
> 
> These rabid anti-Hindu Khalistani AAPtards are as bigoted on twitter as here..
> 
> What has RSS and BJP got to do with 1984 riots?!
> Let me be frank here. These are the old Congee supporters who bought into the idea of BJP & RSS being behind 1984 riots and not Cong.
> 
> When Kejri came, their hatred increased manifold as Kejri's nautanki increased and coalesced behind him.





ashok321 said:


> View attachment 318644



Awsome..
Glad that some ABVP leader had guts to face these anti-national thugs celebrating a terrorist.

No wonder AAPtards think that's wrong.

Your support to Ishrat and Batla terrorist and Khalistanis is proof enough dear AAPtard. Please don't exposed yourself more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Oh this is not Kejriwal's Delhi. This is BJP sarkar Rajasthan, hence Modi toadies wont speak:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754899732250685440
Had it been Delhi, they would come swarming.

Lol


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> Oh this is not Kejriwal's Delhi. This is BJP sarkar Rajasthan, hence Modi toadies wont speak:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754899732250685440




Dear AAPtard...read the news.
These passengers were rescued in Rajasthan.

Delhi people are stuck and suffering while their missing CM Kejri is doing nautanki in Punjab Fake cleaning clean utensils

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://5forty3.in/a-saffron-country-within-a-country-part-1-the-rise-of-a-yogi/

Will Yogi Adityanath be the CM face of BJP in UP?!

That would be a great move by BJP. It will mean embracing the very things that got them 71 MP seats in 2014.

Their agenda when they have Yogi CM as should be to hammer home the advantage and development that will happen as BJP will be in power in both Centre and UP.


----------



## ashok321

CBDT prepares 9L cases to confront taxpayers

Bye bye Modi 2019


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Oh yeah. Conveniently forgot about Tomar, Rajender and Bharathi.
> Did you forget in each of these cases how Kejri defended these corrupt fellows and abused PM and degraded our institutions.
> 
> Stop preaching that AAP is different and Kejri is honest. That fad is over. Come up with something new or different like the new found love for secularism by Kejri...
> 
> Kejri & Honesty are opposite poles...




wow............a congi got upset

congi ji.............ur Capt sahib's son is caught by Income tax and ED ..............dont blame me.....

u can never get anyone to vote for ur congress with that attitude


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> wow............a congi got upset
> 
> congi ji.............ur Capt sahib's son is caught by Income tax and ED ..............dont blame me.....
> 
> u can never get anyone to vote for ur congress with that attitude



psst...read my signature...
I hate congees as much as I hate AAP...

So, stop rubbing yourself pls..

To be frank, BJP has little stake in Punjab. Be it Badal, Congee or AAP. You see where I am going with this right...

Our only concern at this point is the over anti-Hindu propaganda of AAP in Punjab.
Other than you can elect a monkey as your CM for all I care 

Btw, does Kejri bite you AAPtards by any chance?
Why do all AAPtards behave like Kejri who keeps shouting everyday without any rhyme, reason or proof!!


----------



## ashok321

Why are Modi todies _smoldering_ when they see Kejriwal doing some good?


----------



## Prometheus

neza said:


> If hindus say that sikhs are also hindus then why feel bad if one hindu says bad to other hindus. This can also be applied to what happened in 1984. There were rumours that sikhs were killing hindus. So,why didn't hindus say at that time oh it's just one kind of hindus killing other kind of hindus. And instead went on killing thousands of sikhs. The sikhs of Punjab should never vote for congress





ssshhhhh..............dont rattle the kid......

are u seriously trying to talk sense to him???

LOL


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> Why are Modi todies _smoldering_ when they see Kejriwal does some good?



Sorry but we Bhakths don't view Kejri giving himself 400% raise as doing some good. Yes, he did good for HIMSELF, that's besides the point.



Prometheus said:


> ssshhhhh..............dont rattle the kid......
> 
> are u seriously trying to talk sense to him???
> 
> LOL



LOL...did you even understand what that person said?!!
OMG...AAPtards and their moronory 

Carry on mate...let me not stop you from making a joker out of yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

And these Modi toadies are blaming Kejriwal?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755240766004310016


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> And these Modi toadies are blaming Kejriwal?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755240766004310016



Your ministers are in jail.
Your chief secretary to CM is in jail.

kejriwal himself and his deputy Sisodia are under scanner..

Let me know what you think of these facts!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ashok321 said:


> Who told you Taj Manal is in Islamabad?
> 
> Anything against Modi, and inko nani yaad a jati hai.
> Lol
> 
> .



yes Yes !!

And i was born just yesterday !!


BTW

Masakkali naam Rakh lene se kutta kabootar nahi ban jata Mehboobkz Miyaan !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Robinhood Pandey said:


> yes Yes !!
> 
> And i was born just yesterday !!
> 
> 
> BTW
> 
> Masakkali naam Rakh lene se kutta kabootar nahi ban jata Mehboobkz Miyaan !!!




Its not wise to offer a flash light to a blind man. 
I can only take horse to the river, cant make it drink.
Hence.............
You are ignored.
Now keep on ranting, whining to your heart content.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> Its not wise to offer a flash light to a blind man.
> I can only take horse to the river, cant make it drink.
> Hence.............
> You are ignored.
> Now keep on ranting, whining to your heart content.



Any person offering a Flash light to a blind man needs to have his head examined ....unless they are AAPtards - you lot are exempt on account of being who you lot are..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Tendulkar sought Parrikar's help to rescue business ally's resort in Mussoorie

And BJP wala say we do not favor anyone.







Opportunist Modi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755258105101942784


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> Tendulkar sought Parrikar's help to rescue business ally's resort in Mussoorie
> 
> And BJP wala say we do not favor anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunist Modi:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755258105101942784



WOW...everyone please read the article.
It clearly says Tendulkar approached the minister and Parrikar did not do it.

Like Kejriwal, this moron is lying through his teeth.

Even in this article Parrikar has done the right thing and funnily the Kejri chamchas have problems with that!!


*The home is partly owned by Tendulkar's business partner Sanjay Narang. Parrikar is believed to have given a "patient hearing" to the Indian batting legend but desisted from making any intervention in the issue. 

South Block officials told ET that the defence minister was unwilling to do so in a matter involving alleged illegal construction next to a sensitive DRDO laboratory complex.*

@ranjeet @Prometheus @magudi @JanjaWeed @Juggernautjatt @noksss @Soumitra @unbiasedopinion 

Look at how AAPtards are making fools of themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755239347872333824
Had it been Delhi, you would have seen Presidential Rule clamped.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755239347872333824
> Had it been Delhi, you would have seen Presidential Rule clamped.



It has happened in Delhi multiple times and unlike Haryana CM, Kejri is busy in Goa and Punjab and no time for Delhi people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Gujarat HC rejects petition seeking ban on book mocking Modi:* 

Must read book titled "Mr. Feku in Delhi now"

Once its published, my copy will be ordered via FEDEX


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> *Gujarat HC rejects petition seeking ban on book mocking Modi:*
> 
> Must read book titled "Mr. Feku in Delhi now"
> 
> Once its published, my copy will be ordered via FEDEX



Did Modi go to court?
Did BJP go to court?
Did the govt go to court?

Also, the gutter mentality of people like you who belittle and abuse others like your own Kejri is well known fact. So, nothing new..
If you want Kejri can write a whole book of just abusing Modi...and you AAPtards can treat it like your holy book and pray to it everyday for all we care

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755246311264415744


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755246311264415744



So, Kejriwal needs a BJP man to win Punjab..

Glad to know that you clowns can not win Punjab on your own and have to steal our leaders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Crimes against Dalits rose 19% in 2014, murders rose to 744*


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> *Crimes against Dalits rose 19% in 2014, murders rose to 744*




http://indianexpress.com/article/in...n-was-burnt-alive-after-he-said-he-was-hindu/

Most of the crimes against Dalits are committed by you know who...Just check the link.
In fact Kejriwal supports all these crimes against Dalits. He ran to Dadri but did not find it worthy enough to visit the dalit boy burnt to death!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

And vindictive Modi is only busy settling score against Delhi people who voted Kejriwal in.

When Kejriwal won handsomely in Delhi, andBhakts aka Modi toadies said Delhi walas are "muftkhor, haramkhors.
After Bihar debacle, Biharis were called illiterate. Now it will be Punjab & Goa.
I wonder what names will be called against Punjabis & Goans by Modi todies.

Modi is not afraid of Mamta, Jaya or anybody else but Kejriwal.
Modi's blood boils when anyone talks of Kejriwal.
This is not like PM of India. He is stupid.
Today or tomorrow he will have to work with Kejriwal when AAP gets several RS members, which they will.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> Modi is not afraid of Mamta, Jaya or anybody else but Kejriwal.
> Modi's blood boils when anyone talks of Kejriwal.




Among Kejri and Modi...
there is only one person who is obsessed with the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Modi govt plans 5-hour GST debate in RS

To do what?
He does not relent. He does not have required member strength to pass GST. 
Why is he being obstinate?

He wants to do a CongressMuktBharat. But look at this irony:

BJP has 54 RS members even as BJP is in its 3rd year.
While Congress has 60.
Despite that this Feku does what he does best - Be nonchalant.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> Modi govt plans 5-hour GST debate in RS
> 
> To do what?
> He does not relent. He does not have required member strength to pass GST.
> Why is he being obstinate?
> 
> He wants to do a CongressMuktBharat. But look at this irony:
> 
> BJP has 54 RS members even as BJP is in its 3rd year.
> While Congress has 60.
> Despite that this Feku does what he does best - Be nonchalant.



Err...Can any other AAPtards confirm if this guy is working for you or against you?

I mean, I have seen some dumb AAPtards but this guy is a notch above your usual mentalness..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750228172713684992


----------



## Nair saab

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://5forty3.in/a-saffron-country-within-a-country-part-1-the-rise-of-a-yogi/
> 
> Will Yogi Adityanath be the CM face of BJP in UP?!
> 
> That would be a great move by BJP. It will mean embracing the very things that got them 71 MP seats in 2014.
> 
> Their agenda when they have Yogi CM as should be to hammer home the advantage and development that will happen as BJP will be in power in both Centre and UP.


Yogi will win UP for BJP... BJP Carders Love him... He stood for Hindus of UP even when BJP couldnt do much... He is running a organization which is as strong as RSS in UP.

OBC and Dalits rally behind him, he commands more support from Backward caste then what Mayawati has... There are his followers even in Nepals Tarai region... You should Check his Background history and work he has done that will put all Hindu organization including Sangha Parivar put to shame...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755275550638247936







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755257522332704768
*Sidhu wants to serve Punjab, AAP only option: CPS Navjot Kaur Sidhu*


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Nair saab said:


> Yogi will win UP for BJP... BJP Carders Love him... He stood for Hindus of UP even when BJP couldnt do much... He is running a organization which is as strong as RSS in UP.
> 
> OBC and Dalits rally behind him, he commands more support from Backward caste then what Mayawati has... There are his followers even in Nepals Tarai region... You should Check his Background history and work he has done that will put all Hindu organization including Sangha Parivar put to shame...



It looks like ground is being prepared for the same.

Let's see how it will work out!


----------



## ashok321

*Two navy security boats sink following fire at Mumbai's naval dockyard:*












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755298318964498432


----------



## magudi

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Err...Can any other AAPtards confirm if this guy is working for you or against you?
> 
> I mean, I have seen some dumb AAPtards but this guy is a notch above your usual mentalness..




stop quoting the false flagger jihadi . Put him on ignore list

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755281135769300993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755312264463265793
*Musharraf's bank accounts to be frozen:*






*दाल-सब्‍जी-तेल को छोड़ो, मोदी के राज में शिक्षा भी हो गई महंगी*
http://www.outlookhindi.com/country...on-prices-also-gone-up-to-in-modi-regime-9852


*Oil and ‘Outsiders’: Outrage in Assam Over the BJP’s Decision to Privatise Oil Fields*
http://linkis.com/EojM0


This fellow, charlatan & crook, is followed by Modi, who invests his time & energy in ruffians for election sake. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755322636331261952


----------



## ashok321

Modi/BJP has gang of crooks who misrepresent facts through photo shop to misguide people. Imagen PM Modi follows them. India has no future with crook PM.

Even Prashant Bhushan questions:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755307827628011524


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754721752652152833

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

DesiGuy1403 said:


> It looks like ground is being prepared for the same.
> 
> Let's see how it will work out!


It will work out well believe me... BJP got 71 MP in 2014 because MODI made special request to Yogi to help Amith shah and RSS... or else in most election BJP and Yogi campaign against each other in UP... 

Rajnath Singh is a nobody is UP... He is not a charismatic leader like Modi or Yogi... BJP doesnt have Big leaders in UP... they are trying to cultivate but as of now Yogi is the only popular one...

Besides that Yogi has huge fund for local level carders... He is incorruptible... He is a priest of one the biggest Temples in UP who is not a Brahmin but a Rajput who has immense support among Backward caste...

Many Youth are not interested in fighting for Hindutva because ... when they are put in Jail, BJP doesnt come forward to bail them out on the contrary the carders are called fringe element in Media by the leadership...

But Yogi is a different breed he take care that all his carders get Bail... Gorakhpur is the only place were reverse Love Jihad is happening... As they say there Gorakhpur main rehna hoga to Yogi Yogi kehna hoga...

BJP, RSS and Yogi together can simply put more carders on ground for election then the number of votes that congress could get...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

http://www.indiasamvad.co.in/other-...irti-azads-wife-poonam-azad-to-join-aap-15173

*After Sidhu, suspended BJP MP Kirti Azad's wife Poonam Azad to join AAP?*


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755411348272447488

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## indiatester

@ashok321 How are you able to generate so much graphical content?

All I see AAP do is complain relentlessly. Those sort of people are poisonous and must be avoided like poison.
I had some hopes with AAP and even donated Rs5k to them during the IAC days.
I am shocked to find them become a much worse version of exactly the kind of people they wanted to fight against.

Where has the fight against corruption gone?
Kejriwal was in hugging Lalu Prasad and was in company with Sonia Gandhi?
Where has the fight against VIP culture gone?
So many perks to the elected representatives of AAP? Looks at the swanky cars they cars.

Like they say... empty vessels make more noise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Kashmir unrest resonates in Kerala's Kannur; police book youths for staging protest
Huge rally against Kashmir violence in Kolkata

Police books ABVP leaders, others in Hyderabad university clash over 'Kashmir issue'

Apart from this it was sad to see many people on social media, join with so called "left liberals" and extreme jihadi supporters to indulge in hatred and mud slinging against the army, J&K police and even shedding tears for terrorists..with such a defeatist, self flagellating populace...it's going to be really hard.... we really cure this nonsense self deletion behaviour.

if we cannot even stick together on a terrorist, then it's a bit worrisome. Cleaning of these elements in the media is an absolute must, that itself will solve a lot of the issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dray

NDTV has found its new hero in Hardik Patel..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Was banned for this post by a chinese admin.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> http://www.indiasamvad.co.in/other-...irti-azads-wife-poonam-azad-to-join-aap-15173
> 
> *After Sidhu, suspended BJP MP Kirti Azad's wife Poonam Azad to join AAP?*



Can you guys please take Shatrughan Sinha as well.
If you take Jaswanth Sinha, it would be really awesome guys...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


> NDTV has found its new hero in Hardik Patel..!!


Oh well..they had put all their hopes on Pappu. However since that didn't go too well..they are on a hero discovering spree ever since! Vemula, Kanaiya, Umar Khalid, Burhan Wani, Hardik Patel..list just endless!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

CorporateAffairs said:


> Was banned for this post by a chinese admin.
> View attachment 318917



These two Chinese mods controlled sections, Chinese Defence and China & Far East are the extensions of Chinese standards of free speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

*This Kerala Salafi Preacher Has Declared Onam And Christmas 'Haram'*

*http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...declared-onam-and-christmas-haram-258520.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Rain Man said:


> *This Kerala Salafi Preacher Has Declared Onam And Christmas 'Haram'*
> 
> *http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...declared-onam-and-christmas-haram-258520.html*



It's time Hindus of Kerala reply in Kind. It is imperative that the temples of Kerala actively take part in politics for counter narrative.

The Indian Mullas have run amok all the while govt of India has taken a stronghold over temples....keeping the priests quiet,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755344739076112384
Shatrughun Sinha to join AAP too.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755344739076112384
> Shatrughun Sinha to join AAP too.



Sincerely thank AAPtards for this.
He fits with Nautanki Kejri perfectly.

Now both of them can shout filmy dialogues abusing Modi all day long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Rain Man said:


> *This Kerala Salafi Preacher Has Declared Onam And Christmas 'Haram'*
> 
> *http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...declared-onam-and-christmas-haram-258520.html*



This type of thing has been going on for sometime now, here is another guy asking people to not celebrate Pongal as it is essentially Hindu nature worship which is forbidden in Islam, and says calling it as a Tamil festival is propaganda to lead muslim people into sin. Similarly a few churches asked people to not celebrate but later some changed their position, and now celebrate it after replacing sun etc with their own symbols. (Video is in Tamil)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Rain Man said:


> *This Kerala Salafi Preacher Has Declared Onam And Christmas 'Haram'*
> 
> *http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...declared-onam-and-christmas-haram-258520.html*



What's the real target here was Christmas added as bonus in their real target ?



TejasMk3 said:


> Kashmir unrest resonates in Kerala's Kannur; police book youths for staging protest
> Huge rally against Kashmir violence in Kolkata
> 
> Police books ABVP leaders, others in Hyderabad university clash over 'Kashmir issue'
> 
> Apart from this it was sad to see many people on social media, join with so called "left liberals" and extreme jihadi supporters to indulge in hatred and mud slinging against the army, J&K police and even shedding tears for terrorists..with such a defeatist, self flagellating populace...it's going to be really hard.... we really cure this nonsense self deletion behaviour.
> 
> if we cannot even stick together on a terrorist, then it's a bit worrisome. Cleaning of these elements in the media is an absolute must, that itself will solve a lot of the issues.


*
Media/Left Intellectuals/Congress/AAP :* Smriti Irani is not in HRD not worth our time


----------



## ashok321

Why is Ajay Maken, a Congressi, goes to HC against AAP's advertisement criticizing the center (BJP government) ?

Dono mile hue hain.

BJP not evicting Sonia from 10 Janapath.
Robert Vadra, still walking tall. The less said the better.

Rahul Gandhi was allegedly involved in a rape, they do not want to investigate that.

Congress has BJP secrets of BJP MPs, which they will expose, if Congress is touched - Kejriwal

So true!


----------



## ashok321

CAG audit nails Centre’s claim on LPG subsidy saving

http://linkis.com/m.thehindu.com/news/HBjMp

Modi lied through the Red Fort.

*Sedition case: Why cancel Kanhaiya’s interim bail, he is not hampering probe, says HC*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...il-he-is-not-hampering-probe-says-hc-2924724/


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://5forty3.in/a-saffron-country-within-a-country-part-2-lotus-blooms-after-14-years-of-vanvas/

An interesting read.
These guys more of than not got the projections right.

BJP should listen and make Yogi as CM Candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755600334433705984


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://zeenews.india.com/news/gujar...violence-hit-una-to-meet-victims_1909227.html

The vultures are on the way.

Dailt boy burnt to death in MH by muslims - both were absent
Dr Rajendra brutally murdered in front of his children in Delhi - Kejru did not even visit the guys family.

Looks like vulture tourism is booming in AAP and Cong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Google search and voila!!
Modi is among the top ten criminal list!

http://www.indiatrendingnow.com/ind...-google-for-show-pm-modi-criminals-list-0716/







*BJP-PDP coalition has plunged Kashmir into turmoil: NC*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755419172633317377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754345861270745089
Dude Daval, Modi's crony and a RSS leaning NSA advisor is all smoke no fire:

https://www.scoopwhoop.com/Is-National-Security-Advisor-Ajit-Doval-Indias-Answer-To-James-Bond


----------



## Prometheus

oye @ranjit ..............what is happening???? ........Now a sitting MLA from Punjab joined AAP

That dude represented India in olympics and was former Indian hockey captain - Pargat Singh

He even refused CPS post saying he didnt want to part of Govt...............

Inni jayada insult


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755005864726134784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754999781911621632


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.firstpost.com/india/aap-...d-on-bail-2903620.html?utm_source=FP_TOP_NEWS

Look at that. This is what woman have been reduced to in AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Now nobody needs any proof that Modi is a vindictive & rancorous Kejriwal hater.

During All India CM meet PM meeting:


_“Some selected chief ministers, including me and Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee, were asked to keep their mobile phones outside. Mamata ji protested that if she keeps her phone outside, how will she come to know if any emergency happens in Bengal. *She was later allowed, but I was not,” *Kejriwal told reporters in New Delhi._


----------



## raja hindustani

ashok321 said:


> Now nobody needs any proof that Modi is a vindictive & rancorous Kejriwal hater.
> 
> During All India CM meet PM meet:
> 
> 
> _“Some selected chief ministers, including me and Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee, were asked to keep their mobile phones outside. Mamata ji protested that if she keeps her phone outside, how will she come to know if any emergency happens in Bengal. *She was later allowed, but I was not,” *Kejriwal told reporters in New Delhi._


Stop believing every thing that comes out of kejriwal's mouth. He even claimed that no other CM raised a voice because they are scared of CBI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

CHOR BJP/Modi

*My media advisor's house barged into, imp docu stolen: Sisodia*

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...olen-sisodia/4f41c3704929f00a8e02685ce321ddf7


_Unidentified persons allegedly barged into the house of Manish Sisodia's media advisor and "stole important documents" containing details of the meetings between the Deputy Chief Minister and Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal over the last one year. Sisodia has written to Police Commissioner Alok Verma alleging "foul play" as "valuable items" including laptop, mobile, music system were not stolen, but certain "important papers"_





raja hindustani said:


> Stop believing every thing that comes out of kejriwal's mouth. He even claimed that no other CM raised a voice because they are scared of CBI.



In the same vein I have to stop believing Modi, who is known to be a feku and has lied umpteenth times. 

BTW, Mamta was allowed and he was not. Even BJP has not refuted this claim of Kejriwal. No newspaper ever raised this discrepancy if any. 

Nobody has so far claimed that Kejriwal is lying on this from among 1.23 billion Indians. 
You are the only omniscient one.


----------



## raja hindustani

ashok321 said:


> Even BJP has not refuted this claim of Kejriwal. No newspaper ever raised this discrepancy if any.


BJP is tired of refuting kejriwal's claims every single day. Open kejriwal's twitter, he makes such claims 24x7.

read through some of his lies
https://www.quora.com/Are-there-any-Proofs-to-lies-of-Arvind-Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

raja hindustani said:


> BJP is tired of refuting kejriwal's claims every single day. Open kejriwal's twitter, he makes such claims 24x7.
> 
> read through some of his lies
> https://www.quora.com/Are-there-any-Proofs-to-lies-of-Arvind-Kejriwal



BJP refutes his claims 24/7
That also big time, on prime time with Sambit Patra living in the television studio. 
Amit/Jaitley doing press conference against AK.
Check local doctor for amnesia.


----------



## raja hindustani

ashok321 said:


> BJP refutes his claims 24/7
> That also big time, on prime time with Sambit Patra living in the television studio.
> Amit/Jaitley doing press conference against AK.
> Check local doctor for amnesia.


Go through the link that i provided. Do not bury your head in sand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Fekulogy in top gear:

PM lying & misleading Indians.








raja hindustani said:


> Go through the link that i provided. Do not bury your head in sand.



What you have furnished is a trash:

Here is your first link from Firstpost (Owned by Mukesh Ambani)

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/a...of-world-bank-agenda-arundhati-roy-72824.html

Where is the proof that Kejriwal got money from the Ford foundation?

Why you want to be a snake oil salesman, dont you qualify for other good jobs?






Oh my PM!

As for arable land, India is one of the best country.
But why is India importing Dal/pulses/lentil?
India imported over 7 lakh tonnes of pulses in Apr-May.
Farmers are busy committing suicide
Still, Modi is the best!
ROFOL









This is your BJP and its ministers:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755312044723740673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755027436643966976
BJP dirty trick department against Kejriwal:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755645361960718340
*Mamata calls Una incident organised crime against Dalits, Parliament adjourned*

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...rl-adjourned/a8c2bae8b4245b60c957149f9caef7ac

*Blame on CBI raid for family suicide*

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...mily-suicide/e3b1c8ddb969a7538e4a84b34419233d





*Kejriwal to visit Gujarat, meet protesting Dalits*

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...sting-dalits/bec86463d0174bf5972d77b9f27c1038


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755632739550892035

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755652536141570048


----------



## ashok321

"Now, they say we do not have the right to suspend officers, which means we cannot send an officer to jail or suspend him even if he is taking a bribe," Arvind Kejriwal 


Badmash PM of India......


----------



## ashok321

From Patidars to Dalits via Thakore: Agitations in Gujarat a manifestation of contradictions of BJP politics
Pema Khandu government in Arunachal passes floor test
Una incident: Gujarat CM visits victims; Rahul Gandhi, Arvind Kejriwal to follow suit
Rahul Gandhi caught 'napping' during crucial Gujarat debate in Lok Sabha
India engaging with China to resolve differences over NSG
Sonia Gandhi hits out at Narendra Modi govt, accuses it of polarising society
National Lok Adalats bring financial relief of Rs 191 crore; over 8,160 cases solved
Navjot Singh Sidhu’s job cut out as key campaigner for AAP
Nitish Kumar meets Arun Jaitely, objects to capping of GST rates
Despite Supreme Court's reprimand, Rahul Gandhi refuses to apologise to RSS
BJP should raise development issues not communal: Akhilesh Yadav
Arvind Kejriwal to visit Gujarat in the wake of Una incident
No one better at politicising lies than RSS: Salman Khurshid
Sohrabuddin case: Appeal in Supreme Court against clean chit to Amit Shah

BJP ghotala:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755739076049899520
Good comments about India:

India now has access to nearly the entire universe of military technology. Russia, Europe, Israel, and the United States all sell their wares to India, complementing a growing domestic military industrial complex. Despite the need to compete with the air and naval services, the Indian Army should have greater access to advanced technology in the future than it has in the past, making it an ever more formidable force.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755745489908142081
This is Gujarat. This bridge was inaugurated just last week only!
ROFOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755733635333033984
One more case of BJP mafia MP state:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755746580058091524





Now, VHP demands death penalty for Akhlaq’s family

http://linkis.com/m.thehindu.com/news/5K2n9

Ramvilas Paswan, current BJP Union minister now.
But during 2014 election time, Modi said Paswan is a traitor:
Watch this one minute video for yourself and see how hypocrite Indian PM is.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755753421869723654


----------



## ashok321

Well done Arvind!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755701314605154305


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> Well done Arvind!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755701314605154305

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

L'affaire Siddhu: BJP has only itself to blame
India worst place for retirement, says global index


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755801256057147392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755810777660002304
http://thewire.in/37866/the-bjp-wan...s-see-what-india-would-have-been-without-him/

*The BJP Wants to Erase Nehru. Let’s See What India Would Have Been Without Him*


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> The BJP Wants to Erase Nehru. Let’s See What India Would Have Been Without Him



So, you are a cong & AAP supporter?

This makes much more sense now....Carry on mate.

http://zeenews.india.com/news/delhi...worker-before-committing-suicide_1909402.html

This is the reality of Kejriwal.
This pathetic guy asked a woman who was molested by his guys to compromise and she killed himself.

AND

AAPtards want these animals to be elected and given power!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

ashok321 said:


> http://thewire.in/37866/the-bjp-wan...s-see-what-india-would-have-been-without-him/
> 
> *The BJP Wants to Erase Nehru. Let’s See What India Would Have Been Without Him*



No Kashmir Problem 
No defeat in 1962 
No Political Dynasty 
And 
FREEDOM OF SPEECH

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Marxist

*A Saffron country within a country Part 2: Lotus blooms after 14 years of vanvas*

http://5forty3.in/a-saffron-country-within-a-country-part-2-lotus-blooms-after-14-years-of-vanvas/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Not so long back this is what Modi had to say about Ram Vilas Paswan (his own union minister)






Now this dwarfs the likes of Sambit patra and involves the highest authority of India.

PM himself said that Paswan is anti national, and later he inducts him into his cabinet?

Crook, crafty & corrupt PM of India sans morality.
Shame on such head of nation!


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ashok321 said:


> Not so long back this is what Modi had to say about Ram Vilas Paswan (his own union minister)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this dwarfs the likes of Sambit patra and involves the highest authority of India.
> 
> PM himself said that Paswan is anti national, and later he inducts him into his cabinet?
> 
> Crook, crafty & corrupt PM of India sans morality.
> Shame on such head of nation!




So, what does that make kejri who is doing exactly what Modi is doing?

If Kejri is right, so is Modi..
Ir Modi is wrong, so is Kejri...

So, please let us know what AAPtards think of this?

Anyway, Patra pulled off one of the funniest moment in TV history...I can understand the BottomBurning of AAPtards after watching the video.


----------



## ashok321

_Some of the 418 farmers who committed suicide in Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan’s home district Sehore in the last three years took the extreme step because they were “possessed by ghosts”, according to the state government.


http://indianexpress.com/article/in...or-farmer-suicides-in-madhya-pradesh-2926272/_

And this is Modi's BJP!






And the PM is busy toppling state governments one after the other.
Happy that he was slapped by SC. Not once but twice.

Must watch:

http://www.ndtv.com/video/shows/prime-time/protest-over-dalit-atrocities-in-gujarat-424471?#t=394











Jai BJP
Jai Modi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755827083515834369





Former Indian Hockey captain Pargat Singh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755818466251272193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755947858466074625






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755990865991000064
http://www.abplive.in/india-news/ta...gh-or-face-protests-mayawati-warns-bjp-383974

Must watch Mayawati in parliament.


----------



## TejasMk3

Hmm....games are starting:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756014671463911424
If BJP had done this, wouldve been a huge uproar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Aha!!

BJP is saint, and others are satan

While their PM is busy buying votes in the name of reservation.






ROFOL at charlatans here...














Right way to screw BJP:

Kejriwal asks all communities to unite against BJP

Modi govt should come clean on Mallya: Kejriwal


Indian tanks near China border may hurt investments: Chinese media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755983163789283328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Breach of conduct by AAP member



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756109389916962816

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> Breach of conduct by AAP member
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756109389916962816



I think he still comes drunk to parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> I think he still comes drunk to parliament.


He has to be really out of his senses to have done that. 
Meanwhile.... Kejriwal is busy chanting Modi's name.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756114198405324800

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Hello Gujarat!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756085651364204544
ROFOL

And this nonsense from PM:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756085023246352384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756105765115531265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756048260545085440
http://www.oneindia.com/ahmedabad/f...re-soft-target-fact-finding-team-2158950.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756121470997106688Did MB do Pathankot?
Lol
https://scontent-kul1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.1790-29/13817513_489538431241064_643093726_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjk2MywicmxhIjo0MDk2LCJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InNkIn0=&rl=963&vabr=535&oh=6098ab877963b102524d331d37e080cb&oe=579103A8


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756136940982841345


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756135846814724097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756034339247366144
Before on cycle, ever since he became minister "Lal Bati" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756128697581645824


----------



## JanjaWeed

Levina said:


> Breach of conduct by AAP member
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756109389916962816


He is just exposing loopholes in the security system! Maybe they want Parliament security to fall under Delhi govt / AAP's jurisdiction so that Kejriwal can raid the house & arrest Modi whenever he wants.. & also check the degrees of other Parliamentarians!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> He is just exposing loopholes in the security system! Maybe they want Parliament security to fall under Delhi govt / AAP's jurisdiction so that Kejriwal can raid the house & arrest Modi whenever he wants.. & also check the degrees of other Parliamentarians!


All this drama is because kejriwal wasn't allow to carry his phone during inter state council meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> All this drama is because kejriwal wasn't allow to carry his phone during inter state council meeting.


oh ya... i did read about it yesterday! They call themselves as Aam Aadmis.. but demands to be treated as khas aadmis!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Bad mouth/Motor mouth BJP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755918190534885376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756144532798922756


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756150306270949378

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756155929075286016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756154637183430657


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756150306270949378
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756155929075286016


----------



## Darmashkian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756133499526975488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756133225894862848It seems Amit Shah is seriously considering the Mahant of the GorakhNath Mandir Yogi AdityaNath as the CM candidate of the BJP!

Such a decision will help enthuse the cadre of the entire Sangh Parivar & other Hindu outfits to a great extent. Why even the Shiv Sena UP Unit(Hardcore Hindtuvavadi) may end up voting for the BJP than their own party !!! 

This could also aid a clean sweep in the region of Eastern UP where Yogiji is from.

Though his total lack of any good governance credentials will hurt him.

@jha @Rain Man

Regardless of who the CM candidate is .

The BJP needs to play it's caste cards carefully & sensibly & aim at the consolidation of non-Yadav OBC voters & non-Jatav SCs behind it along with most UCs.
& then all we will need is a proper campaign based on vikas & aim at the proper issues-Health,Law & Order,appeasement,unemployment & development!! That & proper co-ordination between the Sangh Parivar's groups could win it for the BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756133499526975488
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756133225894862848It seems Amit Shah is seriously considering the Mahant of the GorakhNath Mandir Yogi AdityaNath as the CM candidate of the BJP!



This handle is a loser.
He got all polls wrong.


----------



## ranjeet

CorporateAffairs said:


> This handle is a loser.
> He got all polls wrong.


5fourty3 made this claim in their survey, he might have gotten it from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756169987371307008


----------



## CorporateAffairs

http://thediplomat.com/2016/06/indias-anti-satellite-weapons/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

CorporateAffairs said:


> This handle is a loser.
> He got all polls wrong.


He may have got his own & many quoted polls wrong, but 5forty3(the one he considers supreme) did not.

Check his previous polls & estimates. Except Delhi,he got the rest right.

& those rumours of AS considering Yogiji are very much true,the final decision is yet to be made.


----------



## ashok321

BJP and its Tatoos always cry against Congress dynasty politics. 

But are selectively silent on Akali/Badal?






Hypocrites?


----------



## jha

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756133499526975488
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756133225894862848It seems Amit Shah is seriously considering the Mahant of the GorakhNath Mandir Yogi AdityaNath as the CM candidate of the BJP!
> 
> Such a decision will help enthuse the cadre of the entire Sangh Parivar & other Hindu outfits to a great extent. Why even the Shiv Sena UP Unit(Hardcore Hindtuvavadi) may end up voting for the BJP than their own party !!!
> 
> This could also aid a clean sweep in the region of Eastern UP where Yogiji is from.
> 
> Though his total lack of any good governance credentials will hurt him.
> 
> @jha @Rain Man
> 
> Regardless of who the CM candidate is .
> 
> The BJP needs to play it's caste cards carefully & sensibly & aim at the consolidation of non-Yadav OBC voters & non-Jatav SCs behind it along with most UCs.
> & then all we will need is a proper campaign based on vikas & aim at the proper issues-Health,Law & Order,appeasement,unemployment & development!! That & proper co-ordination between the Sangh Parivar's groups could win it for the BJP.



Will be another masterstroke of Amit Shah... resulting in BJP loosing UP badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Darmashkian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756133499526975488
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756133225894862848It seems Amit Shah is seriously considering the Mahant of the GorakhNath Mandir Yogi AdityaNath as the CM candidate of the BJP!
> 
> Such a decision will help enthuse the cadre of the entire Sangh Parivar & other Hindu outfits to a great extent. Why even the Shiv Sena UP Unit(Hardcore Hindtuvavadi) may end up voting for the BJP than their own party !!!
> 
> This could also aid a clean sweep in the region of Eastern UP where Yogiji is from.
> 
> Though his total lack of any good governance credentials will hurt him.
> 
> @jha @Rain Man
> 
> Regardless of who the CM candidate is .
> 
> The BJP needs to play it's caste cards carefully & sensibly & aim at the consolidation of non-Yadav OBC voters & non-Jatav SCs behind it along with most UCs.
> & then all we will need is a proper campaign based on vikas & aim at the proper issues-Health,Law & Order,appeasement,unemployment & development!! That & proper co-ordination between the Sangh Parivar's groups could win it for the BJP.


I'm not really conversant with Yogi's standing in UP. I always thought his popularity is confined to Gorakhpur & surrounding areas. To make him CM candidate, BJP better have a master plan for whole of UP in place. 'cause media is going to have a field the moment they get a sniff about him being made CM candidate! 

Then again.. polarization will be at it's peak, should this guy clinch the deal! Polarization does help in that part of the world & the fact that there won't be any mahagatbandhan in UP, will play nicely to BJP's hands! You have SP / BSP / INC with similar ideological background with bit of a cosmetic makeover to woo different section of the society, BJP has been pretty consistent with it's following. They'll just have to consolidate what they had back in 2014! Even if you go back & revisit Bihar state polls, BJP pretty much held onto their votebank of 2014. It's just that scattered opposition came together to form mahagatbandhan & stopped the division of votes! However that's not going to be the case in UP though.. that's why 2014 can be replicated in 2017 as long as BJP puts equal or more effort into campaigning!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753649164236521472


----------



## ashok321

http://www.india.com/news/india/man...private-schools-owned-by-politicians-1349830/


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> I'm not really conversant with Yogi's standing in UP. I always thought his popularity is confined to Gorakhpur & surrounding areas. To make him CM candidate, BJP better have a master plan for whole of UP in place. 'cause media is going to have a field the moment they get a sniff about him being made CM candidate!
> 
> Then again.. polarization will be at it's peak, should this guy clinch the deal! Polarization does help in that part of the world & the fact that there won't be any mahagatbandhan in UP, will play nicely to BJP's hands! You have SP / BSP / INC with similar ideological background with bit of a cosmetic makeover to woo different section of the society, BJP has been pretty consistent with it's following. They'll just have to consolidate what they had back in 2014! Even if you go back & revisit Bihar state polls, BJP pretty much held onto their votebank of 2014. It's just that scattered opposition came together to form mahagatbandhan & stopped the division of votes! However that's not going to be the case in UP though.. that's why 2014 can be replicated in 2017 as long as BJP puts equal or more effort into campaigning!



This guy was made Poll incharge of very first polling in UP after 2014. BJP lost badly. He is indeed confined to Gorakhpur. If he has to be projected CM candidate, BJP better bycott poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

The expression 'office of profit' has not been defined in any law," - Law Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad.

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/na...ot-defined-in-any-law-says-centre/269183.html


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I think he still comes drunk to parliament.




i think too......he needs to be sobar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/wasn...er-state-council-meet-arvind-kejriwal-1433632

Is this the guy you AAPtards are supporting? Doesn't this moron know the protocol at all?

Does anyone remember AAP's national council meeting where Kejri did the same thing?

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt 

You valuable inputs on Kejri's Modi mania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Arvind's Delhi government fast & furious.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756013294511685633






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756314330258210816
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/bJ...Una-A-long-history-of-violence-against-D.html

_According to the National Crime Records Bureau, 47,064 crimes against Scheduled Castes were reported in 2014, up 44% from 32,712 in 2010._

While Modi is busy writing off loans to Adanis & Ambanis every year, nothing for poor farmers. 

This is your mofu PM.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756339940154281984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756324159165239296
*Modi govt pursuing saffron agenda, destroying federal structure, alleges Mamata*

http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...-alleges-Mamata/2016/07/21/article3540712.ece


'I will have beef or mutton, who are you to dictate me?' *Mamta didi*
So true.

Malaysia is a Muslim country where Alcohol is Haram.
But it sells all sorts of liquors. 
And yet, prospering. Muslims are not permitted to drink though.

Similarly, if Hindus do not like Beef, just stay away, do not eat.
Even Dubai & Bahrain same too..

In the aftermath of Modi's advent in India, India has turned into a savage, crude & barbaric country, as for the beef culture.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756343827179278337


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/wasn...er-state-council-meet-arvind-kejriwal-1433632
> 
> Is this the guy you AAPtards are supporting? Doesn't this moron know the protocol at all?
> 
> Does anyone remember AAP's national council meeting where Kejri did the same thing?
> 
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> 
> You valuable inputs on Kejri's Modi mania




my input.............A sanghi is so blind by his hatred of others that he will sacrifice all of his humanity in the name of his feku lord.

a request to feku bhakt................Punjab is lost cause for sanghis..............Punjabis never liked Saghis.............never will be........................move on and spread ur communal agenda somewhere else.


right wing sanghis gets beaten up common punjabis on daily basis............... ( remind u calling sanghi is a kind of abuse in Punjab)

hate inside low life sanghis is that much that they support congress ..........example here is this desiguy dude who supports congis

here is congi for u ....looting punjab royal style

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/raninder-questioned-for-4-hours-at-ed-office/269358.html

more over............check how BJP and congis joined hands in Batala during MC elections

Sanghis are such a brainwashed noobs


----------



## Nilgiri

Prometheus said:


> my input.............A sanghi is so blind by his hatred of others that he will sacrifice all of his humanity in the name of his feku lord.
> 
> a request to feku bhakt................Punjab is lost cause for sanghis..............Punjabis never liked Saghis.............never will be........................move on and spread ur communal agenda somewhere else.
> 
> 
> right wing sanghis gets beaten up common punjabis on daily basis............... ( remind u calling sanghi is a kind of abuse in Punjab)
> 
> hate inside low life sanghis is that much that they support congress ..........example here is this desiguy dude who supports congis
> 
> here is congi for u ....looting punjab royal style
> 
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/raninder-questioned-for-4-hours-at-ed-office/269358.html
> 
> more over............check how BJP and congis joined hands in Batala during MC elections
> 
> Sanghis are such a brainwashed noobs



RIP English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> my input.............A sanghi is so blind by his hatred of others that he will sacrifice all of his humanity in the name of his feku lord.
> 
> a request to feku bhakt................Punjab is lost cause for sanghis..............Punjabis never liked Saghis.............never will be........................move on and spread ur communal agenda somewhere else.
> 
> 
> right wing sanghis gets beaten up common punjabis on daily basis............... ( remind u calling sanghi is a kind of abuse in Punjab)
> 
> hate inside low life sanghis is that much that they support congress ..........example here is this desiguy dude who supports congis
> 
> here is congi for u ....looting punjab royal style
> 
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/raninder-questioned-for-4-hours-at-ed-office/269358.html
> 
> more over............check how BJP and congis joined hands in Batala during MC elections
> 
> Sanghis are such a brainwashed noobs



That was such a balanced post...

So, you have no answer to the disgusting behaviour of Kejriwal but with out any basis you are frothing from your mouth about Sanghis.

Anyway, how do you feel about AAP girl committing suicide and in the video she says Kejriwal asking her to compromise on being molested?
Is that acceptable as well?
Imagine if instead of Kejriwal, it was Modi or even some of the lowly sanghis from BJP saying compromise to a girl who was molested...what tune would u sing?

Looks like 526 crores of Delhi people money is being used by Kejriwal to buy the media completely.

What a Joke...
Whether BJP wins in Punjab or not is the point.

The Point is that Kejriwal is a compromised character. He compromised on corruption, he compromised on ethics and now he asked a girl to compromise on her molestation and killed her.
At what point would you blind AAPtards stop for a minute and say...is this the monster I am supporting?!!



Nilgiri said:


> RIP English.



RIP honesty,
RIP anti-corruption,
RIP ethics,
RIP humanity..

These are the new policies of Kejriwal...
He asked a molested girl to compromise with the molester and killed her...

Still AAPtards support him...must be something wrong with these guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Darmashkian said:


> He may have got his own & many quoted polls wrong, but 5forty3(the one he considers supreme) did not.
> 
> Check his previous polls & estimates. Except Delhi,he got the rest right.
> 
> & those rumours of AS considering Yogiji are very much true,the final decision is yet to be made.



He is definitely not a CM material for BJP does he has any vision for UP on how he is goanna take the state forward with his good governance . I feel that the UP voters are not fools as they have voted for Development politics in 2014 and would expect the same kind of face who can take the state forward Yogi definitely don't fit into any of this and it will definitely be a disaster for BJP in 2019 as this election is considered as a semi-final for 2019 . Considering the poor media management of the government in the past 2 years our prestitutes would successfully project BJP as communal and all the good work done by Modi and team will go in vain
Hope better sense prevails and a proper development face is projected

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

noksss said:


> He is definitely not a CM material for BJP does he has any vision for UP on how he is goanna take the state forward with his good governance . I feel that the UP voters are not fools as they have voted for Development politics in 2014 and would expect the same kind of face who can take the state forward Yogi definitely don't fit into any of this and it will definitely be a disaster for BJP in 2019 as this election is considered as a semi-final for 2019 . Considering the poor media management of the government in the past 2 years our prestitutes would successfully project BJP as communal and all the good work done by Modi and team will go in vain
> Hope better sense prevails and a proper development face is projected




Ground reality of UP BJP is that he is their biggest leader.

We need to learn lessons from Bihar. Lallu was corrupt, yet his party managed max seats. This was possible because of vote arithmetic.

Same here...

As Mahanth of Gorakhpur, Yogi has tremendous influence in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> That was such a balanced post...
> 
> So, you have no answer to the disgusting behaviour of Kejriwal but with out any basis you are frothing from your mouth about Sanghis.
> 
> Anyway, how do you feel about AAP girl committing suicide and in the video she says Kejriwal asking her to compromise on being molested?
> Is that acceptable as well?
> Imagine if instead of Kejriwal, it was Modi or even some of the lowly sanghis from BJP saying compromise to a girl who was molested...what tune would u sing?
> 
> Looks like 526 crores of Delhi people money is being used by Kejriwal to buy the media completely.
> 
> What a Joke...
> Whether BJP wins in Punjab or not is the point.
> 
> The Point is that Kejriwal is a compromised character. He compromised on corruption, he compromised on ethics and now he asked a girl to compromise on her molestation and killed her.
> At what point would you blind AAPtards stop for a minute and say...is this the monster I am supporting?!!
> 
> 
> 
> RIP honesty,
> RIP anti-corruption,
> RIP ethics,
> RIP humanity..
> 
> These are the new policies of Kejriwal...
> He asked a molested girl to compromise with the molester and killed her...
> 
> Still AAPtards support him...must be something wrong with these guys.




I have no hope that you would understand.................a brainwashed sanghi

maybe u would listen to a NDA MLA from Punjab.............I am not talking about Dr. Navjot Kaur sidhu from BJP.......I am talking about Former Indian Hockey Captain Pargat Singh.............who specifically said yesterday that whatever AAP is..........they cant do worse then current NDA govt in Punjab.


Cheers mate...................i hope it is time for u to worship ur lord feku !!! go prepare puja ki thalli and bolo namo namo



Nilgiri said:


> RIP English.




was it a Ielts exam???

oh come on mate...........I am talking with a brainwashed sanghi bhakt .................he cares about his lord feku apart from hating everyone else...he doesn't care about my angrezi


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> I have no hope that you would understand.................a brainwashed sanghi
> 
> maybe u would listen to a NDA MLA from Punjab.............I am not talking about Dr. Navjot Kaur sidhu from BJP.......I am talking about Former Indian Hockey Captain Pargat Singh.............who specifically said yesterday that whatever AAP is..........they cant do worse then current NDA govt in Punjab.
> 
> 
> Cheers mate...................i hope it is time for u to worship ur lord feku !!! go prepare puja ki thalli and bolo namo namo



Again Again I keep telling you I don't support the current govt in Punjab.
Can't understand why you keep assuming that fact?

I don't support Badals...

I don't support Kejriwal either..

Dude, a girl just killed herself blaming Kejriwal. Where is your frigging common sense? Has you hatred stopped you from seeing the most obvious thing dancing in front of you?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756362508349411328
Muslim Malaysia sells pork.
What is India's beef here?

While Malaysia has set 2020 goal to become an advanced nation, India on the other hand can never become an advanced nation, due to its immature people & charlatan leaders. Despite corruption, Malaysia is flourishing. Because its leaders _deliver_.


----------



## Nilgiri

ashok321 said:


> India on the other hand can never become an advanced nation, due to its immature people & charlatan leaders.



Good job idiot. You just called yourself immature.

Good thing you are just a troll, probably posing to be an Indian too.

"Can never become an advanced nation"... yah with people like you around we definitely won't. Good thing you are just a tiny minority.



ashok321 said:


> Muslim Malaysia sells pork.
> What is India's beef here?



The respective religious taboo of the majorities stems for two entirely different reasons.

One is because of sacred identity stemming from economics....the other because of perception of uncleanliness.

Comparing the two is quite illiterate and foolish.

Malaysia is a bad role model for India anyway. In fact India can only develop by carefully identifying what works for its conditions and not blindly copying outsiders verbatim.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

AAP MP Bhagwanth Mann compromised parliament security by posting video of the entire securtiy process
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ck-for-posting-parliament-video/1/721099.html

Privilege motions have been moved by the BJP and the Shiromani Akali Dal in Lok Sabha against Aam Aadmi Party MP Bhagwant Mann who shot a video clip of his journey from home to the Parliament , including going past the various security pickets, and uploaded it on the social media.

However, Mann was unperturbed by the criticism and said that he would put another video on social media on Friday as well. "Google Earth shows approach to Parliament on its website," Mann said in his defence today.


Accusing the comedian-turned-parliamentarian of putting Parliament House's security in peril, the BJP's Kirit Somaiya and Maheish Girri have moved the privilege notice in zero hour against Mann.
Minister of State for Parliamentary Affairs, Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi, was not amused. "He will go to jail if he does it the next time," he said.
"At a time when terrorists are looking for opportunities to attack, giving out such sensitive information is disastrous," Naqvi added.
According to sources, Lok Sabha Speaker Sumita Mahajan has taken cognizance of the issue and is likely to call parliamentarian from Punjab on Friday.
Mahajan is also likely to seek a detailed report from the Parliament security on the issue, said sources.
BJP MP Meenakshi Lekhi said: "It needs to be verified if it was act of foolishness or was done under influence of some agencies."
"There are so many big cameras around here. I will post a video again tomorrow (Friday), let me be served a notice," he said.
In the video, Mann is seen giving commentary as his vehicle crosses security barricades, while going to the Parliament. "I'll today show you something you would not have seen earlier," Mann said in the beginning of the video.
Inside the Parliament premises, he goes into the room where the process of selection of questions for the Zero Hour is done. As he describes the process, a security official is heard telling him not to take photographs. "I'll not take photo... will maintain confidentiality," Mann says in his reply.
In the video, he says that the process is entirely transparent and shows how the lucky draw is carried out to select the questions. At one point, he is also heard saying: "It is going live."
*MPs slam AAP leader Bhagwant Mann for posting Parliament video on social media*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt 
and all other Sanghi haters...please watch the video and give your valuable feedback.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

*67 years post Independence, any attack on Dalits by anyone is snored off.
Last two years, any attack on Dalits by anyone, or even if a Dalit commits suicide, Modi is responsible.
Because, Congress and Chutiyawal says so.*

--TFI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

noksss said:


> *67 years post Independence, any attack on Dalits by anyone is snored off.
> Last two years, any attack on Dalits by anyone, or even if a Dalit commits suicide, Modi is responsible.
> Because, Congress and Chutiyawal says so.*
> 
> --TFI



Strange...
But there is some good news in this. the "Hindu" Dalits are now looking at BJP as main party and this is scaring the sickular parties. 
Hence all these dramas.
I think BJp should keep playing the soft Hindutva card to lure these Hindu dalits. 

As much as these sickulars bark and make hue and cry, on the ground, the Hindu dalits especially in UP are more affected by radicals from other religions than upper castes. This has been true for a while now.


-----

Modi in Gorakhpur today.

I get the feeling Yogi is more or less the confirmed candidate as CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

DesiGuy1403 said:


> I get the feeling Yogi is more or less the confirmed candidate as CM.



Any idea what exactly the current plain and simple popularity rating of the fellow is in UP?


----------



## noksss

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Strange...
> But there is some good news in this. the "Hindu" Dalits are now looking at BJP as main party and this is scaring the sickular parties.
> Hence all these dramas.
> I think BJp should keep playing the soft Hindutva card to lure these Hindu dalits.
> 
> As much as these sickulars bark and make hue and cry, on the ground, the Hindu dalits especially in UP are more affected by radicals from other religions than upper castes. This has been true for a while now.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Modi in Gorakhpur today.
> 
> I get the feeling Yogi is more or less the confirmed candidate as CM.



He can be a crowd puller buddy but not a CM material the 2014 victory is mainly attributed to OBC , Dalit ,Brahmins voting for BJP do you think he commands a big influence in these castes ?. UP is a very very complex state to deal with so someone who can balance the Development along with Soft Hindutva should be the CM face Yogi doesn't seem to fit any of those

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

noksss said:


> He can be a crowd puller buddy but not a CM material the 2014 victory is mainly attributed to OBC , Dalit ,Brahmins voting for BJP do you think he commands a big influence in these castes ?. UP is a very very complex state to deal with so someone who can balance the Development along with Soft Hindutva should be the CM face Yogi doesn't seem to fit any of those



He has significant influence in Eastern UP.
That's the reason for his possible candidature. It would also lead to polarization of votes. Yogi has his own cadre, which I am told is huge in eastern UP.

Let us see how this plays out.

Rajnath or Varun do not seem to inspire cadre as much as Yogi does.
In a polarized state, would Yogi be a better option?

-----------------

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...zens-within-3-months/articleshow/53327994.cms

While aam aadmi self certified idiots are protecting corrupt babus, BJP is tightening screwws on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

Nilgiri said:


> Any idea what exactly the current plain and simple popularity rating of the fellow is in UP?


He's the face of BJP hindutuva in UP.
It will be a political suicide to announce him as the CM candidate. Muslims will never gonna vote for him plus the recent incidents about the dalits have given the opposition a chance to portray BJP as anti-dalits just before the elections.
BJP alone cannot win on the votes of sarvans.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> He's the face of BJP hindutuva in UP.
> It will be a political suicide to announce him as the CM candidate. Muslims will never gonna vote for him plus the recent incidents about the dalits have given the opposition a chance to portray BJP as anti-dalits just before the elections.
> BJP alone cannot win on the votes of sarvans.



Err...Yogi is very popular among Eastern UP Dalits as well.
A large section of UP Dalits have been saffronized...These Dalits are more afraid of Muslim-Yadav combo than they are of upper castes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Nilgiri said:


> Any idea what exactly the current plain and simple popularity rating of the fellow is in UP?








for details go through this link 
http://5forty3.in/a-saffron-country-within-a-country-part-1-the-rise-of-a-yogi/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Err...Yogi is very popular among Eastern UP Dalits as well.
> A large section of UP Dalits have been saffronized...These Dalits are more afraid of Muslim-Yadav combo than they are of upper castes.


Muslim-Yadav will always vote for SP or the Congress. 
Mayawati will be there to cut the votes of the dalits for BJP. The BJP cannot alone win on the votes of sarvans and few dalits.


----------



## ranjeet

This one is brilliant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755950002304757760
Kejriwal-Lalu-Nitish-Mamta super Gathbandan would screw Dalit hating party in the upcoming election in UP.
Phool pe dhul hai. Nahi jitega.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756404812837773313


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Wow..
Would the "intellectuals" now think Akbar as a Sanghi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756419760448008193


----------



## DesiGuy1403

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...suspended-aap-mp-harinder-khalsa_1910355.html

Is this guy the CM Candidate for AAP for Punjab? 
This guy himself is a frigging addict...


----------



## ashok321

BJP in jitters.


----------



## A_Poster

Is this @ashok321 ,a spammer?

Anyway I am blocking him as he has made reading threads impossible by spamming threads with kindergarten class propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

A_Poster said:


> Is this @ashok321 ,a spammer?
> 
> Anyway I am blocking him as he has made reading threads impossible by spamming threads with kindergarten class propaganda.



He is a multiple account spammer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Anyone who criticizes Modi is a do-nothing spammer for bhakts/Sanghis/saffronists

OMG this Feku Modi.
Who made him PM of India?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756428750535979008

‘ We are politicians’ prostitutes ’ : J&K Cop


----------



## Nair saab

noksss said:


> He is definitely not a CM material for BJP does he has any vision for UP on how he is goanna take the state forward with his good governance . I feel that the UP voters are not fools as they have voted for Development politics in 2014 and would expect the same kind of face who can take the state forward Yogi definitely don't fit into any of this and it will definitely be a disaster for BJP in 2019 as this election is considered as a semi-final for 2019 . Considering the poor media management of the government in the past 2 years our prestitutes would successfully project BJP as communal and all the good work done by Modi and team will go in vain
> Hope better sense prevails and a proper development face is projected


Cant say about development... BUT yogi is the right man for BJP in UP... he has a strong personality cult ... in places like UP and Bihar , election are Personality based... No one votes for BSP but they vote for Mayawati... No one votes for SP but they vote for Mullah Mulayam who happens to be YADAV...

BJP dont have a strong personality in UP ... MODI's cant be used and shouldnt be used ... we should use him more on National elections... or else it would be a election just as Bihari Vs Bahari... of all the UPites labor's I have met they recognize only Yogi as a strong BJP leader...

for been a strong leader you should have atleast 50-100 seats under you belt... and with yogi BJP can get all of eastern UP seats which would be about 75-100 seats... with veining power of Ajith Singh Jats would side with BJP, Brahmins and Rajputs will side with BJP... Yadavs have no option either they would have to go with BJP or face a resurgent Mayawati...

Now BJP just have to consolidate Dalits Vote ... Media is desperately trying to bring BSP back to picture as Dalit leader... Rather then attacking BSP ... BJP must concentrate more on targeting SP ...

The best thing about Yogi is that the media doesnt think he cant be a strong leader and wont compel Sickular brigade to form a Mahagatbandhan of BSP, SP and congress... if they remain divide all will fight for Muslim vote bank resulting consolidation of Hindu vote towards BJP...

All these are calculations... I hope everything goes as this plan... and BJP shouldnt go according to Yogi campaign plan... rather Amith Shah should make the election campaign plan and make yogi follow it ... And as far as possible keep Modi out of the equation ... Use Modi for just luring Dalit votes...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Supreme Court to hear plea for Governor’s rule in Jammu and Kashmir*


----------



## indiatester

A_Poster said:


> Is this @ashok321 ,a spammer?
> 
> Anyway I am blocking him as he has made reading threads impossible by spamming threads with kindergarten class propaganda.


I also did the same now.
It is plain unabashed propaganda rather than any reasonable debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Nilgiri said:


> Good thing you are just a* tiny minority*.



They make up 15% officially. Who knows how many there actually are. Far from a tiny minority.


----------



## ashok321

Psychopath Modi? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756436251302039552
Psychopath Modi?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756439575996821504


----------



## Nair saab

ranjeet said:


> for details go through this link
> http://5forty3.in/a-saffron-country-within-a-country-part-1-the-rise-of-a-yogi/


Just Proclaim Yogi the BJP candidate and you would see this percentage tripling ... because everyone know the contender for CM candidate in SP is Akhilesh Yadav and for BSP its Mayawati about Congress who cares???... But no one knows who would be CM candidate from BJP but still he gets 16% and second rank in terms of rating...

Well the question is what is BJP waiting for ???


----------



## ashok321

I may post news against Modi.
Those who do not like, ignore me.
Polite request.

To those, whose swords are out against B Mann:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756437333839339520


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> They make up 15% officially. Who knows how many there actually are. Far from a tiny minority.



I'm talking about self-defeatists who think from the outset things are just impossible for India because its India (and they have no other logic other than that). They are definitely a small tiny minority because you have to actively think this way rather than be neutral and take the good and the bad and maybe lean one way w.r.t India depending on the situation.

Who are you talking about....15%?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Jai Modi:
Ruling by fooling.

From HSBC:





On B Mann again:

Is it not a mockery of TV channels who are airing the same footage of Mann 24/7?
So what is the security?

Sabh dokha hai. To get Mann.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756437904453361664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756442261966102528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756385721255129088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756399729286733824


----------



## noksss

Nilgiri said:


> He is a multiple account spammer.





A_Poster said:


> Is this @ashok321 ,a spammer?
> 
> Anyway I am blocking him as he has made reading threads impossible by spamming threads with kindergarten class propaganda.



Can we do something about it ? even i am irritated to come to this thread bcoz of this guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750938606315958272
Modi's lies are exposed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750987594641641472
In which country you get billions of *unsecured* hefty loans running into billions?
Only in India. No other country does this.
Modi gives, Adanis & Ambanis get.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756473066889310208










India sux under Modi.


----------



## ashok321

*Rapes have been committed since world was created: BJP leader*

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...d-bjp-leader/d3080a81745958a2a43747dc2e55deaa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756415633789771776






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756176313979772930
http://www.bbc.com/hindi/india/2016/07/160722_sleeping_beauty_modi_sjm?ocid=socialflow_twitter

*'राहुल नहीं मोदी और उनके मंत्री भी सोते हैं'*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/441942787219402752
17 thousand Retweets.


----------



## Nair saab

ashok321 said:


> *Rapes have been committed since world was created: BJP leader*
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...d-bjp-leader/d3080a81745958a2a43747dc2e55deaa




Absolutely disgusting about these sanghis ...

If one has read world history of Rapes, First Rape was recorded in Varanasi on 16th may 2014 where the victime called Arvind Kejriwal was raped in election... second rape was recorded the very day the victim was Rahul Gandi...

Third victims were seculars of India dated on 26th may when Narendra Modi was sworn in as the 14th prime minister of India ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Do The BJP Or Congress Really Know What To Do To Win In UP?*

https://www.scoopwhoop.com/Do-The-BJP-Or-Congress-Really-Know-How-To-Tackle-UP



Nair saab said:


> Absolutely disgusting about these sanghis ...
> 
> If one has read world history of Rapes, First Rape was recorded in Varanasi on 16th may 2014 where the victime called Arvind Kejriwal was raped in election... second rape was recorded the very day the victim was Rahul Gandi...
> 
> Third victims were seculars of India dated on 26th may when Narendra Modi was sworn in as the 14th prime minister of India ...



Who raped Modi in Bihar, Delhi and elsewhere throughout India?

His own Indians.
What a Lalu Niku type gang rape.
Modi was raped 67 times in Delhi.
A record which still stands tall.


----------



## dray

A_Poster said:


> Is this @ashok321 ,a spammer?
> 
> Anyway I am blocking him as he has made reading threads impossible by spamming threads with kindergarten class propaganda.



Me too. This guy not only spams, but repeat the posts five times!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

ashok321 said:


> *Do The BJP Or Congress Really Know What To Do To Win In UP?*
> 
> https://www.scoopwhoop.com/Do-The-BJP-Or-Congress-Really-Know-How-To-Tackle-UP
> 
> 
> 
> Who raped Modi in Bihar, Delhi and elsewhere throughout India?
> 
> His own Indians.
> What a Lalu Niku type gang rape.
> Modi was raped 67 times in Delhi.
> A record which still stands tall.


Absolutely ... Modi was raped hard ... BTW Tum hare bhi hua tha Kya??? jo itna chilla rahe ho???


----------



## ashok321

Nair saab said:


> Absolutely ... Modi was raped hard ... BTW Tum hare bhi hua tha Kya??? jo itna chilla rahe ho???



I know how to abuse you.
But wont maintain the gutter level like yours. 
I have to ignore you.


----------



## Nair saab

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...two-years-zakir-naik/articleshow/53332489.cms

LOL opportunist Wahabi....



ashok321 said:


> I know how to abuse you.
> But wont maintain the gutter level like yours.
> I have to ignore you.


@ranjeet @DesiGuy1403 Dehshat haii tere bhai ka...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Nair saab said:


> Cant say about development... BUT yogi is the right man for BJP in UP... he has a strong personality cult ... in places like UP and Bihar , election are Personality based... No one votes for BSP but they vote for Mayawati... No one votes for SP but they vote for Mullah Mulayam who happens to be YADAV...
> 
> BJP dont have a strong personality in UP ... MODI's cant be used and shouldnt be used ... we should use him more on National elections... or else it would be a election just as Bihari Vs Bahari... of all the UPites labor's I have met they recognize only Yogi as a strong BJP leader...
> 
> for been a strong leader you should have atleast 50-100 seats under you belt... and with yogi BJP can get all of eastern UP seats which would be about 75-100 seats... with veining power of Ajith Singh Jats would side with BJP, Brahmins and Rajputs will side with BJP... Yadavs have no option either they would have to go with BJP or face a resurgent Mayawati...
> 
> Now BJP just have to consolidate Dalits Vote ... Media is desperately trying to bring BSP back to picture as Dalit leader... Rather then attacking BSP ... BJP must concentrate more on targeting SP ...
> 
> The best thing about Yogi is that the media doesnt think he cant be a strong leader and wont compel Sickular brigade to form a Mahagatbandhan of BSP, SP and congress... if they remain divide all will fight for Muslim vote bank resulting consolidation of Hindu vote towards BJP...
> 
> All these are calculations... I hope everything goes as this plan... and BJP shouldnt go according to Yogi campaign plan... rather Amith Shah should make the election campaign plan and make yogi follow it ... And as far as possible keep Modi out of the equation ... Use Modi for just luring Dalit votes...



You need around 200+ seats to get majority and even in his strong hold Eastern UP as you claim we cant expect him to sweep all the 100 seats and in all other parts of UP the winning % would be even less . I feel what the BJP is targeting is a consolidation of OBC+Dalit+Brahmin vote to get a clear majority and that's why the prestitiutes are trying to project BJP is doing atrocity against dalit's as if dalits are suffering only in the last 2 years . Now my simple quesion to you is do u consider Yogi to have a considerable influence among the Dalit+Brahmin+OBC votes ?. If the answer is No then the BJP is digging its own grave by projecting him as a CM face

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756466979783999489
PDP/BJP successful Government.

ROFOL



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756513263102427136
*In A Deft Stroke, Mayawati Has Turned BJP's Cow Into BSP's Advantage*

http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/0...yawati-has-turned-bjp-s-cow-into-bsp-s-advan/


According to the 2011 census, Dalits comprise 20.5 % of UP's population. Muslims are estimated to be around 18 %.

Bye bye 40% votes BJP


----------



## ashok321

https://tahlkanews.com/bjp-planning...ial-statements-from-counterparty97054-2/97054


----------



## Tridibans

Man oh man!!!! I have visited this thread after like eternity and it smells like horse sh!t because of this one spammer @ashok321

@ranjeet @Marxist @Nair saab @noksss @Darmashkian Bhai log.... whats up with this guy? Anyway.... BJP is winning UP this time 

Have you guys noticed after the award waapsi hoopla of 2014, Akhlak/ Vermula drama of 2015, this recent Kashmir/Gujarat fiasco has not really made any real impact  People are fed up with the sickular dramaqueens it seems......

Even non BJP friends of mine are openly calling Rahul/ Kejri visit to Gujarat as nautanki

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ranjeet

Tridibans said:


> Man oh man!!!! I have visited this thread after like eternity and it smells like horse sh!t because of this one spammer @ashok321
> 
> @ranjeet @Marxist @Nair saab @noksss @Darmashkian Bhai log.... whats up with this guy? Anyway.... BJP is winning UP this time
> 
> Have you guys noticed after the award waapsi hoopla of 2014, Akhlak/ Vermula drama of 2015, this recent Kashmir/Gujarat fiasco has not really made any real impact  People are fed up with the sickular dramaqueens it seems......
> 
> Even non BJP friends of mine are openly calling Rahul/ Kejri visit to Gujarat as nautanki


welcome back bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

ranjeet said:


> welcome back bro


Thanks brother !!!! Lets troll some Congis.. shall we

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tridibans said:


> Thanks brother !!!! Lets troll some Congis.. shall we


You may not find any Congis in here..They are all masquerading as AAPtards since 2014. It's pretty embarrassing to admit as a congi you know! Soon it's going to be the case with AAPtards too due the way Kejri carrying on off late!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv

someone ignored . now this thread looks good.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Huskar

How do I block the posts of this ashok fellow??
guy's spamming stupid twitter feeds like crazy and filling up the whole thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Tridibans said:


> Man oh man!!!! I have visited this thread after like eternity and it smells like horse sh!t because of this one spammer @ashok321
> 
> @ranjeet @Marxist @Nair saab @noksss @Darmashkian Bhai log.... whats up with this guy? Anyway.... BJP is winning UP this time
> 
> Have you guys noticed after the award waapsi hoopla of 2014, Akhlak/ Vermula drama of 2015, this recent Kashmir/Gujarat fiasco has not really made any real impact  People are fed up with the sickular dramaqueens it seems......
> 
> Even non BJP friends of mine are openly calling Rahul/ Kejri visit to Gujarat as nautanki



Long time no see. Good to have you back brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1066143543421123





LMAO...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Soumitra

The Huskar said:


> How do I block the posts of this ashok fellow??
> guy's spamming stupid twitter feeds like crazy and filling up the whole thread.


Go to his profile and click ignore. This thread will become much more likable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756708051634233344


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756498350615236608
Suggest people to go to 5forty3.in

These guys do some amazing analysis on elections. They have predicted almost all elections perfectly in last few years.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756458969103761408
So, Dalit youth beaten up and pissed on in Bihar and NOT by BJP guys..

Wonder if Pappu & Kejriwal will run to console these victims.
Eagerly waiting on them showing us they do care about Dalits

@Rain Man @Juggernautjatt @Prometheus @Sky lord @Nilgiri @Levina






Truth about article 370.
See how Swamy exposes the "other" side completely.

Swamy is at his best when he sticks to facts and slows down on rhetoric. 
Here he is taking on few of the best lawyers in India made them look like fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756692848985067520
Why does PM of India follow Godse lovers?
This ID is followed by Modi why?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/257071626200420353
Just as I thought Modi's BJP is honest as the day.

*Uttarakhand BJPian in sex racket scam:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756467733319946240
Modi's cow politics in India:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732810669695832064


----------



## Tridibans

Nilgiri said:


> Long time no see. Good to have you back brother.


Thanks brother! 
Was super busy with work and all..... Now I am on vacation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756707051145920516
Modi tweeted when Gajendra did suicide, because Kejriwal was involved.
But here he wont, because BJP is involved.
Modi = Hypocrite!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756377106104418309
These 2 extortionists TV anchors of ZEETV, who went to Tihar jail, are followed by PM of India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754170836664324096Now you know what is the quality of Indian PM?

There is only one PM in the whole world who follows selective ruffians on Twitter - And he is Indian PM.







Modi's Gujarat dreams over!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756703618296938496
Punjab certainly belongs to AAP, while Modi toadies are living in denial. Then Goa, then Haryana, then several AAP RS members, then Modi will lick Kejriwal's boots, similar to Mamta Didi.

Right now Gujarat is TURNING towards AAP where congress is a no show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756547895344631808


----------



## Tridibans

DesiGuy1403 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756498350615236608
> Suggest people to go to 5forty3.in
> 
> These guys do some amazing analysis on elections. They have predicted almost all elections perfectly in last few years.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756458969103761408
> So, Dalit youth beaten up and pissed on in Bihar and NOT by BJP guys..
> 
> Wonder if Pappu & Kejriwal will run to console these victims.
> Eagerly waiting on them showing us they do care about Dalits
> 
> @Rain Man @Juggernautjatt @Prometheus @Sky lord @Nilgiri @Levina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth about article 370.
> See how Swamy exposes the "other" side completely.
> 
> Swamy is at his best when he sticks to facts and slows down on rhetoric.
> Here he is taking on few of the best lawyers in India made them look like fools.


Praveen Patil does an excellent job of electoral analysis. I wont reveal mich details but i personally know some people who work for 5forty3 and the folks manage to do a stupendous job in such a tight budget. 

I would suggest all right wingers here if possible you guys could voluntarily donate some to the website. They are havi g budget crunch lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755769985331519488


----------



## ashok321

*One tweet that stripped Narendra Modi’s fluff factory naked*

http://aamjanata.com/one-tweet-that-stripped-narendra-modis-fluff-factory-naked/


----------



## ashok321

Why crack on Bhagwant Mann?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/356129676281921538

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756766052797808640


----------



## ashok321

*278 communal clashes across India in 5 months*

While do-nothing Modi sleeps at the wheels.


----------



## ashok321

No longer from Guj, Modi is an NRI PM: Hardik Patel
_
Woh ab Gujarat ke kahan rahe? Modiji ab NRI PM ban gaye hain! Once they called it Jungle Raj in Bihar but the Jungle Raj has now spread to Gujarat. They are misusing the government machinery, misusing the Intelligence Bureau, intercepting calls and doing all the things to curb our movement. People are watching everything silently. They will come to know of the results next year from the public mandate.




*You have sedition charges against you.*

That is the irony! Advaniji's Rath Yatra threatened the peace and law and order situation in the entire country. Nobody thought about slapping any sedition charges then. Sedition charges were not considered whether it was Kashmir, Godhra, Dadri lynching, Kupa movement and not for terrorists, naxalites or even Zakir Naik.Why me? What have I done to be termed a deshdrohi?


Lakhs of people have pinned their hopes on me and I stand committed to realize their dreams. The maximum punishment could be a life sentence that means I will be jailed for 14 years. I am only 23 now and when I come out after the punishment, I will be only 36. In this country when 80-year-old people aspire to become prime ministers and chief ministers, I will have a long way to go._


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ashok321 said:


> No longer from Guj, Modi is an NRI PM: Hardik Patel
> _
> Woh ab Gujarat ke kahan rahe? Modiji ab NRI PM ban gaye hain! Once they called it Jungle Raj in Bihar but the Jungle Raj has now spread to Gujarat. They are misusing the government machinery, misusing the Intelligence Bureau, intercepting calls and doing all the things to curb our movement. People are watching everything silently. They will come to know of the results next year from the public mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You have sedition charges against you.*
> 
> That is the irony! Advaniji's Rath Yatra threatened the peace and law and order situation in the entire country. Nobody thought about slapping any sedition charges then. Sedition charges were not considered whether it was Kashmir, Godhra, Dadri lynching, Kupa movement and not for terrorists, naxalites or even Zakir Naik.Why me? What have I done to be termed a deshdrohi?
> 
> 
> Lakhs of people have pinned their hopes on me and I stand committed to realize their dreams. The maximum punishment could be a life sentence that means I will be jailed for 14 years. I am only 23 now and when I come out after the punishment, I will be only 36. In this country when 80-year-old people aspire to become prime ministers and chief ministers, I will have a long way to go._




Or Mehboobkz Miyan !!! 

Howz life ?

BTW having multiple account is not a good idea for people who can not pretend to be different guy properly


----------



## dray

*ANTI-NATIONAL Congress MP Scindia demands plebiscite in J&K*

*http://www.defencenews.in/article/ANTI-NATIONAL-Congress-MP-Scindia-demands-plebiscite-in-JandK-6901*

*Is this for real??? *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

And Modi (who has many criminal ministers) wont do anything to fast track India's judicial system.
Even CJI cried in front of Modi for not delivering adequate judges.
Shame on such country. No future this way.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

I am starting to guess only reason why congress is contesting UP assembly election is to cut down BJP votes.


----------



## ashok321

http://www.indialivetoday.com/aap-alleges-cornering-delhi-police-target-aap-leaders/15056.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756856006987087872


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756871068376240129


----------



## PARIKRAMA

https://defence.pk/threads/sushma-swaraj-rebukes-pakistan-on-kashmir-unrest-full-statement.440752/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> *ANTI-NATIONAL Congress MP Scindia demands plebiscite in J&K*
> 
> *http://www.defencenews.in/article/ANTI-NATIONAL-Congress-MP-Scindia-demands-plebiscite-in-JandK-6901*
> 
> *Is this for real??? *


It was a silencer moment for this pappu. He claims he didn't knew the meaning of the word.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Here is Modi denouncing an attack in Munich, but remains silent on his own Gujarat on Dalits beating/suicides?

Hypocrite?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756668959349415937


----------



## ashok321

First this, in May:
*Delhi University tells court they could not find Smriti Irani’s BA degree documents*


And today, to the high court:
*Smriti Irani’s degree controversy: EC says affidavits filed by candidates in 2004 polls ‘not traceable’*

Even a dumbo can figure out S Irani does not have/possess (election affidavit wise) qualification.

Now August 27th, next hearing.


----------



## noksss

Tridibans said:


> Man oh man!!!! I have visited this thread after like eternity and it smells like horse sh!t because of this one spammer @ashok321
> 
> @ranjeet @Marxist @Nair saab @noksss @Darmashkian Bhai log.... whats up with this guy? Anyway.... BJP is winning UP this time
> 
> Have you guys noticed after the award waapsi hoopla of 2014, Akhlak/ Vermula drama of 2015, this recent Kashmir/Gujarat fiasco has not really made any real impact  People are fed up with the sickular dramaqueens it seems......
> 
> Even non BJP friends of mine are openly calling Rahul/ Kejri visit to Gujarat as nautanki



I was a BJP supporter and voted for BJP in 2014 but after watching whats happening in the past 2 years Modi has really disappointed me on what he has promised its all only talk talk talk and nothing substantial on the ground

*-Congressi hiding as AAP/Claiming Ex BJP*



DesiGuy1403 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1066143543421123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO...


 at the climax

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

oye @ranjit why are sanghis rioting in Phagwara city in Punjab???? 

poor sanghis tried to create trouble at a mosque .............had to face sword wielding Sikhs instead of Muslims

conditions of sanghis is getting worse day by day..............they seem to be desparate


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> oye @ranjit why are sanghis rioting in Phagwara city in Punjab????
> 
> poor sanghis tried to create trouble at a mosque .............had to face sword wielding Sikhs instead of Muslims
> 
> conditions of sanghis is getting worse day by day..............they seem to be desparate


I don't get your tags bro name is Ranjeet not ranjit .. or are you tagging someone else?


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> Here is Modi denouncing an attack in Munich, but remains silent on his own Gujarat on Dalits beating/suicides?
> 
> Hypocrite?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756668959349415937



http://media.veryfunnypics.eu/2014/07/funny-pictures-heres-a-rats-***.jpg


----------



## Levina



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I don't get your tags bro name is Ranjeet not ranjit .. or are you tagging someone else?




u cant be the only drunk here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

ranjeet said:


> It was a silencer moment for this pappu. He claims he didn't knew the meaning of the word.



Is it? Can you give me some link to read or watch? This is horrible!!



Levina said:


> View attachment 320065



They certainly deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A_Poster

indiatester said:


> I also did the same now.
> It is plain unabashed propaganda rather than any reasonable debate.





noksss said:


> Can we do something about it ? even i am irritated to come to this thread bcoz of this guy





Nilgiri said:


> He is a multiple account spammer.




The real problem with these kind of shameless spamming trolls is that they put out so much crap on debate forums that genuine content get buried beneath avalanche of $hit. Probably that is their sole purpose for living.

Even though I have ignored this pathetic troll, it is impossible to read a thread in Indian forum, if I am not logged in, as he is simply posting this humongous amount of crap with 9/10 post consisting of same., and you are forced to go through them unless you are logged in.

Probably he does this for a living.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Rain Man said:


> This is horrible!!


Which word is he talking about?


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> u cant be the only drunk here


Burrraaahhhhhhhhhhhh khich ke !! 



Rain Man said:


> Is it? Can you give me some link to read or watch? This is horrible!!
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly deserve it.


Ye saala pakka silencer hai ... "dubey ji matlab nahi chahiye ... mein yaad kar legi"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755843114158264320

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

Levina said:


> Which word is he talking about?



Plebiscite..

...for Kashmir..



ranjeet said:


> Burrraaahhhhhhhhhhhh khich ke !!
> 
> 
> Ye saala pakka silencer hai ... "dubey ji matlab nahi chahiye ... mein yaad kar legi"
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755843114158264320



No wonder this guy is Rahul's best ferend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Rain Man said:


> Plebiscite..
> 
> ...for Kashmir..


 
Blunderr thunderrr! 

I wonder how would senior Congress leaders protect him, and what their excuses will be? Poor Renuka Chowdary must be regretting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Rain Man said:


> Plebiscite..
> 
> ...for Kashmir..
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder this guy is Rahul's best ferend.


Pappu loves to pappu.. another pappu is Hooda junior.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Looks like BJP is finally getting it's act together...hopefully.
They have taken out huge rallies all over UP against BSP.

The muslim BSP person verbally molesting a 12 year old girl will not be easily forgotten now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jha

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Looks like BJP is finally getting it's act together...hopefully.
> They have taken out huge rallies all over UP against BSP.
> 
> The muslim BSP person verbally molesting a 12 year old girl will not be easily forgotten now.



Haan.. BJP is playing better this time. 

http://www.jagran.com/uttar-pradesh...all-districts-of-up-against-bsp-14368945.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

jha said:


> Haan.. BJP is playing better this time.
> 
> http://www.jagran.com/uttar-pradesh...all-districts-of-up-against-bsp-14368945.html



They should forget Mayawati and drive home the point that Hindu woman are not safe with SP, BSP and Cong...
It would be fun seeing these secular parties squirm.
BSP handed the advantage on a platter when the muslim BSP guy targeted the Hindu 12 year old girl. 
Talk about massive self goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

jha said:


> Haan.. BJP is playing better this time.
> 
> http://www.jagran.com/uttar-pradesh...all-districts-of-up-against-bsp-14368945.html



This is the kind of Counter-narrative the BJP has to play not only on UP but through out the whole country so as to shut this Award Wapasi ,intolerant prestitute gang who is Bitching day in and out about the current government without even sparing a short time to have a Logical debate about the work done by the current government

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

https://www.facebook.com/actioninternational/posts/10154427548172948

Check this. Modi govt is turning screws on the missionaries. 
Little wonder the whole ecosystem is desperate. 

There are some areas where BJP is doing a fantastic job and this is one of them.



Prometheus said:


> oye @ranjit why are sanghis rioting in Phagwara city in Punjab????
> 
> poor sanghis tried to create trouble at a mosque .............had to face sword wielding Sikhs instead of Muslims
> 
> conditions of sanghis is getting worse day by day..............they seem to be desparate




Yeah man...Hindus being attacked by Sword wielding Khalistanis and you are proud of it.
No wonder you lot support Kejri who keeps abusing Hindu gods and supports people who abuse Hindu gods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

21 die in Hyderabad hospital, staff blame power cut


----------



## DesiGuy1403

LMAO...Wonder if the sickular AAPtards have seen this video.
You know what, we Sanghis would never insult some one like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321




----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/490186055841112064
in 2014, U turn Kejri demanded Mr Khan's arrest..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757069851227750400
in 2016, the same Mr Khan is arrested and U turn Kejri blames Modi 

Kejri should retire from Twitter. He is exposing himself spectacularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Fast & Furious.


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> Haan.. BJP is playing better this time.
> 
> http://www.jagran.com/uttar-pradesh...all-districts-of-up-against-bsp-14368945.html


Ohh Jagran saying SP MP Neeraj Shekhar Came in support of BJP... SP closet Sanghis???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

While Modi is busy overseas and fighting elections:


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> Ohh Jagran saying SP MP Neeraj Shekhar Came in support of BJP... SP closet Sanghis???



Needed to do this for surviving in area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

People of UP have made up their mind, expect a miracle: Raj Babbar
The other Yadavs: Meet younger son of Mulayam Singh Yadav - Prateek and his wife Aparna
BJP is a contender but SP is ahead, says Aparna Yadav, daughter-in-law of Mulayam Singh Yadav
RSS is an unregistered organisation, says Digvijay Singh
Congress will win two-third majority in Punjab polls: Amarinder Singh
Oh ye Amrinder ji. And Taj Mahal is being sold for 3 rupees.


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> Needed to do this for surviving in area.


I think BJP is playing well in UP... But If Yogi Becomes CM, he will start the construction of RAM MANDIR... Polarization would reach its zenith...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> I think BJP is playing well in UP... But If Yogi Becomes CM, he will start the construction of RAM MANDIR... Polarization would reach its zenith...



If Yogi is CM face, 2019 will be very very difficult. BJP needs to calculate whats more important. Ram-Mandir ( and riots which will follow ) or, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> If Yogi is CM face, 2019 will be very very difficult. BJP needs to calculate whats more important. Ram-Mandir ( and riots which will follow ) or, 2019.


I fully agree with u... Yogi is as hardcore as Modi ... But he is less diplomatic unlike Modi... But if BJP doesnt accommodate Yogi, then it can be very disastrous for BJP in UP...

May be we assume the construction after 2019 election

Ram mandir is our right, the question is how long BJP could afford to neglect that???... We came into politics for our ideology But we cant forget our ideology for the sake of politics...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Nair saab said:


> I fully agree with u... Yogi is as hardcore as Modi ... But he is less diplomatic unless Modi... But if BJP doesnt accommodate Yogi, then it can be very disastrous for BJP in UP...
> 
> May be we assume the construction after 2019 election
> 
> Ram mandir is our right, the question is how long BJP could afford to neglect that???... We came into politics for our ideology But we cant forget our ideology for the sake of politics...


 
yes.. Yogi needs to be accommodated but making him CM will be a bad decision. He is a political man who works best on ground level. CM should be a person who can govern well. People would like to see better administration in next two years. Yogi should be incharge of preparing ground for 2019 and Rammandir along with RSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757110727446401024


----------



## Nair saab

jha said:


> yes.. Yogi needs to be accommodated but making him CM will be a bad decision. He is a political man who works best on ground level. CM should be a person who can govern well. People would like to see better administration in next two years. Yogi should be incharge of preparing ground for 2019 and Rammandir along with RSS.


Problem is that the carders have made up their mind as well as Yogi... Not listening to them would create a 2012 situation were carders wanted Modi while Top leadership wanted a softer face...

Yogi will be an another Shiv Sena for BJP in UP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757112064586289152
Jai BJP
Jai Modi


----------



## DesiGuy1403

jha said:


> If Yogi is CM face, 2019 will be very very difficult. BJP needs to calculate whats more important. Ram-Mandir ( and riots which will follow ) or, 2019.



Let me ask you a counter question.
What do you think Hindus would do if BJP does not start Ram Mandir before 2019?

We are not fools. BJP must decide if they want to cater for Hindus who are their supporters or to sickulars who will never vote for them. If they try to play too smart, they will end with no one supporting them.

Look at Cong, AAP, TMC, SP, etc etc...they don't feel ashamed to appease muslims. So, why should BJP?

If BJP over thinks, they will become "Dhobi Ka Kuthha, naa ghar ka, naa ghaat ka"



Nair saab said:


> Problem is that the carders have made up their mind as well as Yogi... Not listening to them would create a 2012 situation were carders wanted Modi while Top leadership wanted a softer face...



Popular leadership get's you votes and seats. Modi is the greatest example for BJP in this regard. yogi is extremely popular cutting Caste lines in Eastern UP...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321




----------



## JanjaWeed

Is fhis for real?  No wonder AAP is slowly becoming Anti Admi Party! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757134145390686208

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757126387354435585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757119888519561216


----------



## Nair saab

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Let me ask you a counter question.
> What do you think Hindus would do if BJP does not start Ram Mandir before 2019?
> 
> We are not fools. BJP must decide if they want to cater for Hindus who are their supporters or to sickulars who will never vote for them. If they try to play too smart, they will end with no one supporting them.
> 
> Look at Cong, AAP, TMC, SP, etc etc...they don't feel ashamed to appease muslims. So, why should BJP?
> 
> If BJP over thinks, they will become "Dhobi Ka Kuthha, naa ghar ka, naa ghaat ka"
> 
> 
> 
> Popular leadership get's you votes and seats. Modi is the greatest example for BJP in this regard. yogi is extremely popular cutting Caste lines in Eastern UP...


I completely agree with u on Yogi... we just cant ignore carders demand... or else we would become like Congress where High command decides irrespective of people of ground want...

Modi and Amith shah has climbed the same ladder using carder support I know they would understand the situation...

On Ram Mandir its our right and we shall take it... we can start the construction after 2019 election no matter what BJP wins or not ... because we will have a BJP government in UP until that anyways...

if we before 2019 election, all Sickular paries will become one, Media would become one and riots will follow ... We cant take on all party alliance of the Sickulars in an election...for the sake of Nation Modi has to remain PM for another 10 years...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

Punjab belongs to AAP


----------



## DesiGuy1403

JanjaWeed said:


> Is fhis for real?  No wonder AAP is slowly becoming Anti Admi Party!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757134145390686208



Are they frigging serious?!!

@Juggernautjatt @Prometheus These are the clowns you are supporting for Punjab? 
What's wrong with you guys?



Nair saab said:


> if we before 2019 election, all Sickular paries will become one, Media would become one and riots will follow ... We cant take on all party alliance of the Sickulars in an election...for the sake of Nation Modi has to remain PM for another 10 years...



Absolutely. Time is not an issue as long as BJP sticks to it's current stand.
BJP should not shy away from it's Hindu identity.

No matter what BJP does, Most muslims and Christians will never vote for it. There is nothing BJP could do that will get them these votes. BJP should realize the futility of even trying for these votes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757043779132071936
BSP and Mayawati has made a monumental blunder. Now there is no chance Maya can pull off UP without some serious coalition power.
Unfortunately for her and even SP it was the muslim face of BSP insulting a Hindu 12 year old girl. I pity the sickulars trying to spin this around.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nair saab

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Absolutely. Time is not an issue as long as BJP sticks to it's current stand.
> BJP should not shy away from it's Hindu identity.
> 
> No matter what BJP does, Most muslims and Christians will never vote for it. There is nothing BJP could do that will get them these votes. BJP should realize the futility of even trying for these votes.



Ram Mandir is one of the issues which are dear to our heart... there are many others like Kashi Vishwanath, Kesava Deo which is waiting for our attention...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

http://www.outlookindia.com/newswir...ll-fight-together-against-bjp-kejriwal/947812


----------



## ranjeet

Another AAP MLA going to get arrested. 

*Malerkotla sacrilege: Punjab Police issues arrest warrant against AAP MLA Naresh Yadav*
http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...-warrant-against-aap-mla-naresh-yadav-2237660

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

First it was 'Christian persecution' hype

Then came 'Muslim persecution' hype

Then came a general 'intolerance' hype

Now they have the agenda to hype 'Dalit persecution'

Some political parties and parts of media, like NDTV has found a new weapon, it seems that they will go to any extent to divide the country in religion and caste lines for their silly gains.


BTW, BJP should stop their obsession with cow.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/actioninternational/posts/10154427548172948
> 
> Check this. Modi govt is turning screws on the missionaries.
> Little wonder the whole ecosystem is desperate.
> 
> There are some areas where BJP is doing a fantastic job and this is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man...Hindus being attacked by Sword wielding Khalistanis and you are proud of it.
> No wonder you lot support Kejri who keeps abusing Hindu gods and supports people who abuse Hindu gods.




not attack my cute brainwashed sanghi

Sanghis attacked a mosque................poor lads didnt knew local Sikhs were guarding it..............so sanghis ran with tail between their legs

@ranjeet ...........whats wrong with sanghis??? they should change their thinking instead of chadi


----------



## ashok321

PM unable to digest Delhi defeat: Arvind Kejriwal

BJP accused of preventing Dayashankar's arrest

LUCKNOW: Stepping up attack on BJP,Mayawati today alleged that it had "pressurised" the SP government in UP into lodging an FIR against her and was preventing arrest of Dayashankar Singh, who made derogatory remarks against her.


----------



## Parul

ashok321 said:


> PM unable to digest Delhi defeat: Arvind Kejriwal



Punjab is already a GONE case for BJP and even a nobe in politics know it. However, Narad Muni of 21st century is busy chanting : Modi Modi Modi. :bla: :bla:


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757160086875713537


----------



## Prometheus

Parul said:


> Punjab is already a GONE case for BJP and even a nobe in politics know it. However, Narad Muni of 21st century is busy chanting : Modi Modi Modi. :bla: :bla:



har har feku


----------



## Desist

Prometheus said:


> not attack my cute brainwashed sanghi
> 
> Sanghis attacked a mosque................poor lads didnt knew local Sikhs were guarding it..............so sanghis ran with tail between their legs


Are you suggesting Sanghis don't have Sikhs as members ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Jet airways is owned by Dawood is an open secret but no govt so far (be it UPA or NDA) had the courage to raise a finger. Jet was allowed to target Air India's market. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757247747208650752

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ranjeet

Parul said:


> Punjab is already a GONE case for BJP and even a nobe in politics know it. However, Narad Muni of 21st century is busy chanting : Modi Modi Modi. :bla: :bla:


Internal fighting would be the downfall of AAP in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757270248575959040
If Modi is afraid of one man in India - That man is Arvind Kejriwal.
So much so that Congress has become totally worthless & inconsequential.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...sing-steam-in-punjab/articleshow/52924413.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757080485679935489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757049855575412736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726473763777290241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757277734007603200
RSS did kill Gandhi.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739464472469725186

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563995760824295425


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566400089934299136
Liar Modi said before election there wont be any income tax when I come as a winner:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571729744770646016
Before general election BJP opposed/fought FDI tooth & nail, just as they did on Adhaar card. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/598452600653025280





Must watch Kumar vishwas:


----------



## ranjeet

Honest calculations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> not attack my cute brainwashed sanghi
> 
> Sanghis attacked a mosque................poor lads didnt knew local Sikhs were guarding it..............so sanghis ran with tail between their legs
> 
> @ranjeet ...........whats wrong with sanghis??? they should change their thinking instead of chadi




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757120424610258944
That is a Sikh from Delhi. I am sure he is a Sanghi as well. 

Khalistanis and their fantasies that all Sikhs are with them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757087712667197440
That's your CM candidate. drunk and high on drugs....YEAH, he is going to solve your drug problems alright

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

*Unhygienic hospitals a reason for India’s high maternal and infant mortality rates*

http://www.indiasamvad.co.in/health/-lack-of-hygiene-a-major-factor-for-high-infant-mortality-15271






_Police credibility is so low that the government itself acknowledges its writ does not hold in 83 of India’s 686 districts. Widespread corruption and the credit bubble have their origins in weak institutions._
_
Only 5 per cent of Indian adults pay any taxes at all

Finally, for India to realise its potential, it needs to boost manufacturing. Manufacturing as a percentage of India’s gross domestic product is dismally low at 16 per cent, about half that of China. Benchmarking with Vietnam, a country at a similar stage of development, is humbling. India’s per capita GDP has now fallen below Vietnam’s, while trade as a percentage of GDP is lower. As multinationals diversify away from China, Vietnam is the main beneficiary, not India.

Source financial Times.com
_
*Wah rey Modi, keep on fooling Indians.*


----------



## ranjeet

New poster from AISA in JNU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757100822744469504
Love thy country and not political parties or their heads who change at every sunshine. 
Bharat Mata ki Jai.
Not Modi ki jai


----------



## Parul

ranjeet said:


> Internal fighting would be the downfall of AAP in Punjab.



They'll still for Collation Government in Punjab with the help of the Honest Congress Party Or, Vise-Versa. BJP-SAD govt. is going...


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Parul said:


> They'll still for Collation Government in Punjab with the help of the Honest Congress Party Or, Vise-Versa. BJP-SAD govt. is going...



You mean Congress?

Stop believing in Kejriwal's tall claims buddy. Punjab is pretty close. From now on, it's all about which party makes the least mistakes.


----------



## Parul

DesiGuy1403 said:


> You mean Congress?
> 
> Stop believing in Kejriwal's tall claims buddy. Punjab is pretty close. From now on, it's all about which party makes the least mistakes.



I don't believe in tall claims of that Moron. My assertion(s) is based on the interaction(s) with local people of Punjab. BJP-SAD has fucked up Punjab in last 10 years. Every other person curse them & pray for death of badal.

My family in Punjab (many members of SAD) is either going to vote for Congress Or, AAP even though they hate both of them.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Parul said:


> My family in Punjab is either going to Congress Or, AAP even though they hate both of them.



Then Punjab is truly frigged...
Pity the people of Punjab. They have morons and they need to elect the best moron to be their CM.


----------



## noksss

Levina said:


> Jet airways is owned by Dawood is an open secret but no govt so far (be it UPA or NDA) had the courage to raise a finger. Jet was allowed to target Air India's market.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757247747208650752



I felt the current government is quite serious in going against Dawood .When Modi was visting UAE,UK Doval has given the list of Entities in Dubai, London owned by Dawood binami's to the respective government to take action against them . If this report is true not sure y he haven't done anything against the company and how much money this B@stards earn in india ?. IPL , Airways ,Extortion and all sorts of legal and illegal business and In turn funds the terrorist attack back to our country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757443745126027264
@Prometheus Lo bhai...Kejri and mann will make Punjab drama land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...b-says-sidhu/189f55f2143243142eb10f89f080e4ad

*Quit because I was told to stay away from Punjab, says Sidhu*

I am sure now some Bhakts will start bashing Sidhu right here. 
He was good, till he was a BJPian, no more thereafter. 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757512852999503872

PM unable to digest Delhi defeat: Arvind Kejriwal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757462231671906304
http://thepoliticalfunda.com/Politics/Detail/Why_the_witch_hunt_of_AAP_MLAs_should_worry_us_all10439

Crime against scheduled castes highest in BJP ruled Gujarat and Chhattisgarh


----------



## ashok321

*Indian diplomats in Pak told to send their children back to India:*

*यूपी चुनाव: बसपा के बागी विधायक की रैली में शामिल होंगे नीतीश कुमार*

Punjab will throw ‘Badal Pvt. Limited’ from its roots: AAP







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757535335660347392
*Pakistan to ban Shah Rukh Khan movie 'Raees' song 'Laila O Laila' sung by Sunny Leone*


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DesiGuy1403 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757443745126027264
> @Prometheus Lo bhai...Kejri and mann will make Punjab drama land








@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt 

pai twadde paghwant maan saab di rangraliya taan vekho !!!


----------



## itachii

Levina said:


> Jet airways is owned by Dawood is an open secret but no govt so far (be it UPA or NDA) had the courage to raise a finger. Jet was allowed to target Air India's market.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757247747208650752



what ??? never knew abt this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

In other news not worthy of MSM outrage

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757518683321176064

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757531228295880704


----------



## ashok321

Very seldom you see cool Arvind being agitated. Here is (that) one instance:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757539367351181312


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Parul

@Bhai Zakir is back and spamming the thread & supporting AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757577257791655940

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757582021669507076


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757564546470981632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757555816975114240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757543244196487168
Modi nagri


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757594941799268353


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


>


Now these are things that make me believe that the govt is working for the people.

On the other hand, the 5th column and opposition have some praise too

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757531165100220417

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757477539434692608
*Not liable to pay Rs 6,000 cr debt to banks, says Vijay Mallya’s Kingfisher Airlines*

What is stopping Modi to invoke extradition treaty?
Well, he did nothing with the previous case either, that of Lalit Modi (Raje & Sushma's favorite)

Partners in crime.

Farmers are in precarious position, their land is mortgaged, but no relief for them, no write offs. Something that is rserved for Industrialists like Ambanis & Adanis. 

And you people say Modi is Honest?

Shame!
India has no future when its Kisans commit suicides. Plain & simple.


----------



## Levina

itachii said:


> what ??? never knew abt this..


Did you not know Dawood had invested in Jet airways?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Levina said:


> Did you not know Dawood had invested in Jet airways?



Even I did not know that.
Any details if this is a direct investment or Benami?

These economic crimes are a mess to deal with though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Levina said:


> Did you not know Dawood had invested in Jet airways?



No. TBH this is the first time I heard of this news. If it is true, Indian Intel agencies and GOI compromised agiain on the security of nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

indiatester said:


> In other news not worthy of MSM outrage
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757518683321176064



Media is outraged only when the "minorities" are affected. When they are perpetrators, media pretends the crime did not happen.

Does anyone remember Dalit burnt to death by a group of muslims in Maharashtra? It happened last year and now no one remembers this boy...Unlike Vemula this dead kid was a Dalit. Unlike Vemula, this Dalit boy was murdered by group of muslims setting him on fire.

Think of this for a minute.
If it was muslim boy burnt to death by a group of Hindus, imagine the reaction of media in blaming BJP for it...
Strangely when the perpetrators are muslims, media goes into hibernation. No news, no debates.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Local_Legend

*Here's how Narendra Modi manages to win over adversaries, despite punishing schedule*

Pema Khandu, the newly sworn-in Chief Minister of Arunachal Pradesh, turned into an admirer of Prime MinisterNarendra Modi recently, when he met the latter on Sunday. Obviously Khandu’s liking for Modi has nothing to do with his stint as a rebel of the Congress, who helped form a Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) backed Nabam Tuki government in the state.

Khandu, after winning the confidence vote in Itanagar, came to Delhi and sought appointments with top leaders of his party – president Sonia Gandhi, and vice-president Rahul Gandhi – and the Prime Minister, in that order. He got none, except with the prime minister.

Once again, the impression of an inaccessible Congress president and vice-president got firmly entrenched among the leaders of Arunachal Pradesh. His meeting with Modi, on the other hand, went off quite well.

Khandu is not an exception. Far from it.

A close scrutiny of the prime minister's schedule would reveal details of meetings with Members of Parliament (MPs) cutting across party-lines, indicative of his punishing round the clock schedule.

When he is not in the House, he is engrossed in other meetings – it can be a Cabinet meeting, a Cabinet sub-committee meeting, a floor strategy meeting – and a large part of his schedule in Parliament this Budget session has been devoted to meeting MPs, regardless of their political affiliation.

Parliament observers recall that over the last many years, a meeting between the prime minister and the MPs only happened in a Janata Durbar type setting, where many gathered around the PM. Narendra Modi has changed that trend, and has been meeting MPs individually. He is also accessible to MPs across all parties, and often remains in the Parliament till late in the evening.

A routine day in Parliament begins with the daily briefing meeting with Home Minister Rajnath Singh, External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley, Minister of Urban Development Venkaiah Naidu, Parliamentary Affairs Minister Ananth Kumar, Minister for Transport Nitin Gadkari, and the ministers of state for Parliamentary affairs.

Then there are MPs who meet the prime minister to discuss the routine national, state and political issues.

During Parliament sessions, MPs can come to the prime minister’s chamber, and meet him to discuss important issues. Sources close to the PM said, “Time maybe given to five MPs/ministers per day but so many additional MPs stop by and meet the PM. He seldom says no to those coming.”

MPs who meet the PM are amazed at the manner in which he interacts. For those few minutes, all his attention is only on the conversation. No aides walking in, no phones ringing. “It feels very special that the PM is giving his full attention to us,” said a BJP MP, who also met the PM in Parliament. Due to the composition of the Parliament, it is obvious that more BJP MPs meet the prime minister.

Since the start of the monsoon session, BJP MP’s who have met the prime minister include, Harinarayan Rajbhar (MP from Ghosi in UP), Satish Gautam (MP from Aligarh), Udit Raj (Lok Sabha MP from North West Delhi) and Mahesh Girri (Lok Sabha MP from East Delhi).

Trinamool Congress (TMC) MP from West Bengal’s Bangaon Mamata Thakur also met the Prime Minister. National Democratic Alliance_ (_NDA) MPs like Anant Geete (who is also a Union Minister) and Rajan Vichare from the Shiv Sena, Telugu Desam Party_ (_TDP’s) Venkateswara Rao and Akali Dal’s Prem Chandumajra are among those from the ruling alliance, who have spent time with the Prime Minister.

From the Congress, KC Venugopal and some MPs from Kerala met the PM in Parliament. Venugopal, a former Union Minister, is one of the leading lights of the Congress legislative party in the current Lok Sabha and has been critical of the Prime Minister on every possible occasion. Another Congress MP from Kerala, Anto Antony, too met Modi along with Kerala Congress’ Jose Mani. PAC Chairperson KV Thomas too met the Prime Minister.

Earlier this year, the BJP and the NCP were sparring over the arrest of Chhagan Bhujbal, but that didn’t prevent a healthy and cordial meeting between Sharad Pawar and Narendra Modi in the Parliament during the first half of the Budget session. Another NCP MP, DP Tripathi, met the PM in the start of the monsoon session.

Samajwadi Party's_ (_SP) Naresh Agarwal too met Narendra Modi. It may be recalled that in 2013, Agarwal had made scurrilous comments on Modi that had triggered a controversy. Anglo-Indian Lok Sabha MP George Baker met the Prime Minister to hand over a magazine related to the Anglo-Indian community. Newly nominated Rajya Sabha MPs Dr Subramanian Swamy and Suresh Gopi (with his family) have also met the Prime Minister.

INLD Rajya Sabha MP Ram Kumar Kashyap has met the Prime Minister at the start of the monsoon session.

Though the Prime Minister’s office keeps a detailed record and photographs of his meetings with MPs and senior political leaders, officials are particularly instructed to track the issues raised in these meetings.

Sources in the PMO say that all the issues that come up for discussion in these meetings get a rigorous follow-up by a dedicated team of officials, who have reconciled to the idea of having a gruelling schedule, right from the early morning.


http://www.firstpost.com/politics/h...aries-despite-punishing-schedule-2915240.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.hindupost.in/news/cow-trafficker-rams-multiple-cars-crushing-3-to-death-in-amravati/

http://www.hindupost.in/news/muslim-blockade-of-narayana-temple-in-kalpakanchery-malappuram-kerala/

Why is it that none of these are reported in MSM?!!
In first news, cow smugglers mow down people and kill whole family, MSM is absolutely quiet.

In second news Hindu temple is blockaded and not a peep from MSM!!

Only way to counter the MSM is to spread these news on as many platforms as we can.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bitter Melon

Latest from 5Forty3 @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Bitter Melon said:


> Latest from 5Fourty3 @Star Wars




Irony that Punjabi Hindus are voting for AAP, which is an out and out anti-Hindu party!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Irony that Punjabi Hindus are voting for AAP, which is an out and out anti-Hindu party!!



Nothing but an extension of Delhi voting pattern.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://5forty3.in/in-search-of-a-missing-wave-in-the-heart-of-a-wounded-civilization/

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt You guys have a lot of explaining to do.
It was AAP leader who was behind the burning of Holy book.
When caught with pants down, you lot of brazeing it out.

Why was Narendra Yadav in communication with the accused? Can any AAPtards answer?

And you have the gall to blame us Sanghis for everything.

Question now is, Is Kejriwal himself involved in this?

How low will you guys go to seek power?!

pathetic man.

@Levina @ranjeet @Sky lord @Stephen Cohen @nair

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757789384225587201


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bitter Melon said:


> Nothing but an extension of Delhi voting pattern.


Looks like we are in for a hung assembly. AAP & Congress will be alliance partners once again! Couldn't have asked for a more better result!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Modi government notifies pay panel report, babus to get fatter salaries from next month

Remember how Modi toadies came against Kejriwal's salary raise for his MLAs?


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


>



Cab drivers in Delhi also threatened AAP back when diesel vehicles were banned couple of months ago. Their union president said most of the cab drivers are from Punjab and we will answer you in state elections.


----------



## ashok321

ranjeet said:


> Cab drivers in Delhi also threatened AAP back when diesel vehicles were banned couple of months ago. Their union president said most of the cab drivers are from Punjab and we will answer you in state elections.



What happened to SC directive of 1998 to ban Diesel operated vehicles on Delhi roads by 2001?

Delhi boasts of 7000 CNG taxis now.

How many diesel taxis you think are plying now illegally?

I am sure Supreme Court will fight election in Punjab and lose the battle against couple of taxi drivers who still own diesel taxis on paper.


----------



## ranjeet

ashok321 said:


> What happened to SC directive of 1998 to ban Diesel operated vehicles on Delhi roads by 2001?
> 
> Delhi boasts of 7000 CNG taxis now.
> 
> How many diesel taxis you think are plying now illegally?
> 
> I am sure Supreme Court will fight election in Punjab and lose the battle against couple of taxi drivers who still own diesel taxis on paper.



AAP created their own "teams" to monitor cabs. I am pretty much sure they will be fighting elections in Punjab. 


Delhi transport minister Gopal Rai directed officials to catch diesel-run cabs plying on locals routes in the Capital on Sunday.

“We will deploy our teams at several points. If a diesel cab is caught, our officials will ask commuters about the pick-up point and their destination following which it can be ascertained if it is following rules,” an official said.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...elhi-police/story-Z9nUrMO6mUFLhQkTRzLR3H.html


----------



## ashok321

Now its #AwardWapsi from Gujarat:

*Una incident: Dalit writer from Gujarat to return his award:*



ranjeet said:


> AAP created their own "teams" to monitor cabs. I am pretty much sure they will be fighting elections in Punjab.
> 
> 
> Delhi transport minister Gopal Rai directed officials to catch diesel-run cabs plying on locals routes in the Capital on Sunday.
> 
> “We will deploy our teams at several points. If a diesel cab is caught, our officials will ask commuters about the pick-up point and their destination following which it can be ascertained if it is following rules,” an official said.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...elhi-police/story-Z9nUrMO6mUFLhQkTRzLR3H.html




So what is the problem for law abiding AAP, which makes sure SC directive is complied with fully, to be afraid of losing its election in Punjab?

Now on national scale, copying & pasting your rational:

Modi will lose all the Kisan votes, Dalit votes, SC votes, Jewelers votes, 9 lakh tax defaulters votes, Delhiwalas votes....List is very long to post.


----------



## ranjeet

ashok321 said:


> Now its #AwardWapsi from Gujarat:
> 
> *Una incident: Dalit writer from Gujarat to return his award:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the problem for law abiding AAP, which makes sure SC directive is complied with fully, to be afraid of losing its election in Punjab?
> 
> Now on national scale, copying & pasting your rational:
> 
> Modi will lose all the Kisan votes, Dalit votes, SC votes, Jewelers votes, 9 lakh tax defaulters votes, Delhiwalas votes....List is very long to post.


So all of a sudden AAP is law abiding, where this adherence to law goes while passing bill in Delhi assembly unconstitutionally?


----------



## ashok321

Some people do "Aish without Cash"

This Indian PM is doing Aish on tax payers expenses.
Already in GWR books.


----------



## Parul

Robinhood Pandey said:


>



Uber and OLA drivers are better than these Idiots. They take money and drop you to your destination without asking anything. On other hand, these Autowalas charges money per their wish and refuses to go at your destination. 

They should be sent on permanent hadtal.


----------



## ashok321

ranjeet said:


> So all of a sudden AAP is law abiding, where this adherence to law goes while passing bill in Delhi assembly unconstitutionally?



How frivolous!

From diesel taxis you took a sudden U-turn to not give an honest answer, only because Modi is involved, who would be downgraded voting wise by the list provided (by me).

You said AAP would be hurt by some diesel driving taxi operator/owners.
I said they wont be, because they (AAP) are enforcing the SC directive. And if they would be affected in Punjab this way, then Modi stands to lose big way nationally.

And here you took a convenient detour, by changing subject: Diesel taxis, vote loss.

I can see through your game here without crystal ball.


----------



## ranjeet

@Prometheus 
Bhagwant Mann ko kuch dete kyon nahi? Rehab shehab karwao 22 isko. 







ashok321 said:


> How frivolous!
> 
> From diesel taxis you took a sudden U-turn to not give an honest answer, only because Modi is involved, who would be downgraded voting wise by the list provided (by me).
> 
> You said AAP would be hurt by some diesel driving taxi operator/owners.
> I said they wont be, because they (AAP) are enforcing the SC directive. And if they would be affected in Punjab this way, then Modi stands to lose big way nationally.
> 
> And here you took a convenient detour, by changing subject: Diesel taxis, vote loss.
> 
> I can see through your game here without crystal ball.



Yes, I am sure AAP will manage to convince that strict adherence to law was not done to benefit the autowalas of delhi over cab drivers. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> @Prometheus
> Bhagwant Mann ko kuch dete kyon nahi? Rehab shehab karwao 22 isko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sure AAP will manage to convince that strict adherence to law was not done to benefit the autowalas of delhi over cab drivers. Good luck.




Just when you think AAPtards couldn't get any stupider, Mann shows that there is a whole new low of stupidity waiting to be explored by them.

To all AAPtards, if this what you are voting for, good luck, you will need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Study shows India has most number of stunted children in world*

*Centuries-old tag no justification: SC on Jallikattu*




*Kiran Bedi and CM functioning in different directions, alleges AIADMK*






*Is Parl video bigger security breach than inviting ISI at air base: AAP*

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...air-base-aap/52a15805fd2b3eee23ab2678bc7fb0bb


Pak is trying to break India through proxy war: Naidu
Everybody knows this, but what is Modi doing against this is the crux of the matter.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Saw this in twitter handle of one user






This is pretty good


Looking at the lady's face and someone's hand pushing her on the shoulder, why are they forcing her to kiss Barkha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Just when you think AAPtards couldn't get any stupider, Mann shows that there is a whole new low of stupidity waiting to be explored by them.
> 
> To all AAPtards, if this what you are voting for, good luck, you will need it.


Still better then watching **** in the assembly.
http://m.deccanherald.com/articles..../karnataka-minister-caught-watching-****.html


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> Still better then watching **** in the assembly.
> http://m.deccanherald.com/articles.php?name=http://www.deccanherald.com/content/225344/karnataka-minister-caught-watching-****.html



Cool man...You are now comparing your top leaders with idiotic dumb BJP state legislators.
Guess what though. Everyone watches it...This dumb BJP guy was watching it in the wrong place. It harms no one except that dumb guys reputation.

BUT what AAP is doing is absolutely beyond ridiculous.



PARIKRAMA said:


> Looking at the lady's face and someone's hand pushing her on the shoulder, why are they forcing her to kiss Barkha ?



LMAO...This is the reality of this idiotic presstitute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

*AAP urges Centre to come up with Annual Statewide Corruption Index*

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/a...nnual-statewide-corruption-index-2916570.html

Modi has highest criminally tainted ministers, why would he?







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757872132554625024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

5forty3.in results are a kick in the back for AAPtards.
Looking at the track record of 5forty3.in over the last 2 years, with bit of help from stupidity of Kejriwal & Co, the SAB+BJp has a chance.

But, they should wake up and start projecting AAP + Cong as one entity and go about their poll strategy for Punjab.

There are many people saying BJP should go alone in Punjab. Let us remember SAD had been staunchest supporters of BJP for a while now. It does not bode well to adandon them at their lowest, especially when they didn't abandon BJP at our lowest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Cool man...You are now comparing your top leaders with idiotic dumb BJP state legislators.
> Guess what though. Everyone watches it...This dumb BJP guy was watching it in the wrong place. It harms no one except that dumb guys reputation.
> 
> BUT what AAP is doing is absolutely beyond ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO...This is the reality of this idiotic presstitute.


Atleast you recognized them as dumb and stupid. I thought you will defend them by saying that everybody watches **** and its the basic need of human society. 
And I am not comparing them, just pointing out the obivious.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> Atleast you recognized them as dumb and stupid. I thought you will defend them by saying that everybody watches **** and its the basic need of human society.
> And I am not comparing them, just pointing out the obivious.



Yes, you compared. Let's not pretend.
Am yet to see one AAPtard calling out the daily shenanigans of kejriwal..


----------



## ashok321

*One third in 16th Lok Sabha face criminal charges.*

And Modi does nothing. 
On the contrary he selected several such ministers with criminal charges.
Why?
Because out of 1.25 billion Indians, he could not find honest ministers.


----------



## Grevion

DesiGuy1403 said:


> 5forty3.in results are a kick in the back for AAPtards.
> Looking at the track record of 5forty3.in over the last 2 years, with bit of help from stupidity of Kejriwal & Co, the SAB+BJp has a chance.
> 
> But, they should wake up and start projecting AAP + Cong as one entity and go about their poll strategy for Punjab.
> 
> There are many people saying BJP should go alone in Punjab. Let us remember SAD had been staunchest supporters of BJP for a while now. It does not bode well to adandon them at their lowest, especially when they didn't abandon BJP at our lowest.


And you accept it.
Nothing about the biased nature of these polls and that - these poll results can change and are not fully reliable. Bha Jha Paa will win in Punjab and will form the govt because the people are not stupid and they cherish the good work done by the Badals. And there is a Modi wave and all our sins will be washed by it.



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Yes, you compared. Let's not pretend.
> Am yet to see one AAPtard calling out the daily shenanigans of kejriwal..


Who told you I compared BJP goons with AAPs.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

*Coal comes to bite Modi govt as CAG picks holes in e-auction of mines*

Panel should also summon PM: Bhagwant Mann





*Jumping into the well of Houses is not power: Jaitley in RS:*

When in opposition, routine for BJP to jump into the well.

BJP is akin to policeman during the day, thief at night.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757849859223228416
Uddhav Thackeray sharpens attack on BJP, says we 'wasted' 25 years in alliance


----------



## Parul

Bhai Zakir - Kitne $$$$ milte hai for spamming this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Its party time if Shatrugan, Kirti and Sidhu join aap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

PARIKRAMA said:


> Looking at the lady's face and someone's hand pushing her on the shoulder, why are they forcing her to kiss Barkha ?



It doesn't look like a kiss but appears as if she just pulled her close to her face right before the flash.

----------------------------------------------
Is this true? Shocking 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757941826275909633

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> Bhai Zakir - Kitne $$$$ milte hai for spamming this thread?



wahi mujhe laga ki ye koi purana pappi hai........

but name change toh party change?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757822809263382530


----------



## ranjeet

*Hafiz Saeed apologizes for leaving out Kejriwal while praising Barkha and Congress*
http://www.juntakareporter.com/worl...-kejriwal-while-praising-barkha-and-congress/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Lutyens's Journalism*
Unaware when co-option turns into comfort, and the minister and the journalist become friends. Each an extension of the other.

http://www.outlookindia.com/website/story/lutyenss-journalism/297081#.V5dx79dWZaZ.twitter


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Some ammo for all
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...bul-mujahideen-commander-indian-army-2935784/

Quote

Footage from army drones flown over the funerals of Burhan Wani and Sartaj Sheikh, and accessed by The Indian Express, belies the widespread notion that the violence was sparked by the July 8 killing of both. The footage shows *12,000-15,000 mourners* assembling peacefully — not over 200,000, as claimed in some accounts — with access routes and assembly points carefully guarded by police.
Three factors, state intelligence officials say, could explain what happened. First, the small south Kashmir hamlets are also regions with a high presence of terrorists, leading to speculation they may have sparked the protests in remote rural areas.
Local politics might also have had a role. In Shopian, police allege, National Conference cadre targetted the PDP legislator’s home; PDP cadre are alleged to have joined in the violence in Pulwama and Bijbehara, piggy-backing the popular anger.
Finally, there’s the possibility that cadre of the Jama’at-e-Islami, long supportive of the Hizb-ul-Mujahideen, may have organised some of the protests, possibly explaining the violence along the Pulwama-Shopian belt.
Pls read the whole article.. It shows a very different picture.

Its a point to wonder why our mainstream media did not tell the truth and went into a offensive brandishing Indian army as culprit..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Nita Ambani gets security, Delhi gets nothing: Kejriwal


----------



## Levina

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Even I did not know that.
> Any details if this is a direct investment or Benami?
> 
> These economic crimes are a mess to deal with though!





itachii said:


> No. TBH this is the first time I heard of this news. If it is true, Indian Intel agencies and GOI compromised agiain on the security of nation.



Ever wondered how did a travel agency manage to start its own airlines???

The Goyal guy, had received money from Dawoood and likes to start Jet airways. 
Intelligence bureau had warned the government about it as early as 2002. Despite investigations the company "managed" to come out clean.

http://m.timesofindia.com/business/...s-Dubai-funds-says-IB/articleshow/6705474.cms

I heard about it first in 2008, on zee news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Over six lakh people die due to cancer in India: Government
This is entire population of Macau.


----------



## ranjeet

ashok321 said:


> Over six lakh people die due to cancer in India: Government
> This is entire population of Macau.


And modi gave them cancer?



PARIKRAMA said:


> Some ammo for all
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...bul-mujahideen-commander-indian-army-2935784/
> 
> Quote
> 
> Footage from army drones flown over the funerals of Burhan Wani and Sartaj Sheikh, and accessed by The Indian Express, belies the widespread notion that the violence was sparked by the July 8 killing of both. The footage shows *12,000-15,000 mourners* assembling peacefully — not over 200,000, as claimed in some accounts — with access routes and assembly points carefully guarded by police.
> Three factors, state intelligence officials say, could explain what happened. First, the small south Kashmir hamlets are also regions with a high presence of terrorists, leading to speculation they may have sparked the protests in remote rural areas.
> Local politics might also have had a role. In Shopian, police allege, National Conference cadre targetted the PDP legislator’s home; PDP cadre are alleged to have joined in the violence in Pulwama and Bijbehara, piggy-backing the popular anger.
> Finally, there’s the possibility that cadre of the Jama’at-e-Islami, long supportive of the Hizb-ul-Mujahideen, may have organised some of the protests, possibly explaining the violence along the Pulwama-Shopian belt.
> Pls read the whole article.. It shows a very different picture.
> 
> Its a point to wonder why our mainstream media did not tell the truth and went into a offensive brandishing Indian army as culprit..


Didn't Indian express took off "Indian" from their cover page in support of Burhan wani? or was it a photoshop?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757997231345537024


----------



## JanjaWeed

Levina said:


> Ever wondered how did a travel agency manage to start its own airlines???
> 
> The Goyal guy, had received money from Dawoood and likes to start Jet airways.
> Intelligence bureau had warned the government about it as early as 2002. Despite investigations the company "managed" to come out clean.
> 
> http://m.timesofindia.com/business/...s-Dubai-funds-says-IB/articleshow/6705474.cms
> 
> I heard about it first in 2008, on zee news.


This news has been floating around for quite a while now. Not only successive govts helped to bury that piece of truth, but also helped Jet Airways to grow big by killing every competition out there! What is so special about Jet that it managed to stay afloat & grow stronger while its competitors (some of them well established with solid backers) like East West, Damania, Modi Luft, KingFisher etc..etc..bit the dust?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757989088209272832


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> What is so special about Jet that it managed to stay afloat


Because Jet is "fueled" by underworld. 



ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757989088209272832


Nonsense.
I know the guy who is fighting this case.
He doesn't belong to any party.
He along with his senior had studied it well before filing the case against AAP.
Should we be surprised that such news makes it to only NDTV?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Levina said:


> Because Jet is "fueled" by underworld.
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> I know the guy who is fighting this case.
> He doesn't belong to any party.
> He along with his senior had studied the case before filing the case against AAP.
> Should we be surprised that such news makes it to only NDTV?



50 Policemen came to arrest AAP MLA.
Have you heard such in the history of India?
Not even during Kasab's arrest.

If you think its right from a police governed by Modi, then the floor is yours, keep on dancing.


----------



## Levina

ashok321 said:


> 50 Policemen came to arrest AAP MLA.
> Have you heard such in the history of India?
> Not even during Kasab's arrest.
> 
> If you think its right from a police governed by Modi, then the floor is yours, keep on dancing.


Errrr 50?
Did you count them??


----------



## ashok321

ranjeet said:


> And modi gave them cancer?




Instead of asking puerile & callow questions.
You are better off asking Modi, if he has done anything on this to arrest the said situation in his tenure.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

ranjeet said:


> And modi gave them cancer?
> 
> 
> Didn't Indian express took off "Indian" from their cover page in support of Burhan wani? or was it a photoshop?


Can u show me the pic.. Bcz officially they cant do that as Indian Express and just Express will make them infringe multiple acts right from name registration to what not.. so that will lead to hefty fine..

I think it must have been photoshopped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

@ashok321 did NDTV tell you that the advocate didn't want congress and BJP to become a party in this case? 

http://m.economictimes.com/news/pol...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst



ashok321 said:


> Instead of asking puerile & callow questions.
> You are better off asking Modi, if he has done anything on this to arrest the said situation in his tenure.


You don't have any proof. Do you?


----------



## ashok321

Levina said:


> Errrr 50?
> Did you count them??



Did not you see the video clip?
If not, do some justice to your intellect.

They send 25 policemen to arrest Tomar.
How about that?

This is the old trick to pre-empt your opponent during debate with a counter question.

So be straight, or do not indulge in to a debate, if you are a current affairs defunct soul.


----------



## arp2041

@Levina you are SERIOUSLY talking/quoting/replying to him?


----------



## ranjeet

PARIKRAMA said:


> Can u show me the pic.. Bcz officially they cant do that as Indian Express and just Express will make them infringe multiple acts right from name registration to what not.. so that will lead to hefty fine..
> 
> I think it must have been photoshopped


This picture was doing rounds on twitter, thought it was a photoshop so didn't share it here. 







ashok321 said:


> Instead of asking puerile & callow questions.
> You are better off asking Modi, if he has done anything on this to arrest the said situation in his tenure.


"Arrest" the said situation? 
kya hua bhai sab jahag arrest use karne lag gaye modi ke khauf se?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

ashok321 said:


> Did not you see the video clip?
> If not, do some justice to your intellect


Oh yes! I did.
Your senior journalist said "I am TOLD there were about 50 policemen".
Is that a proof? "I am TOLD"???




arp2041 said:


> @Levina you are SERIOUSLY talking/quoting/replying to him?




I should not be talking to you either. Lolz


----------



## arp2041

Levina said:


> I should not be talking to you either. Lolz



You Katti with me??


----------



## ashok321

Levina said:


> Oh yes! I did.
> Your senior journalist said "I am TOLD there were about 50 policemen".
> Is that a proof? "I am TOLD"???



Do you know Amar Singh contributed 5 million USD to Clinton foundation?
Yes or no?


----------



## Levina

arp2041 said:


> You Katti with me??



How dare you call me sanghi?


----------



## PARIKRAMA

ranjeet said:


> This picture was doing rounds on twitter, thought it was a photoshop so didn't share it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Arrest" the said situation?
> kya hua bhai sab jahag arrest use karne lag gaye modi ke khauf se?


Seems they did that in their facebook page

http://satyavijayi.com/shame-indian...mpathizers-like-must-punished-details-inside/
https://dynastycrooks.wordpress.com/2016/07/10/go-to-hell-burhan-wani/

That is outrageous...

Real low for Indian Media..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

ashok321 said:


> Do you know Amar Singh contributed 5 million USD to Clinton foundation?


You were supposed to produce the proof. Now don't deviate from the topic. :|


----------



## ashok321

Levina said:


> You were supposed to produce the proof. Now don't deviate from the topic. :|



I will.
Based on your answer.
This is the process, to hold you responsible.

You can reply yes or no.


----------



## ranjeet

ashok321 said:


> Did not you see the video clip?
> If not, do some justice to your intellect.
> 
> They send 25 policemen to arrest Tomar.
> How about that?
> 
> This is the old trick to pre-empt your opponent during debate with a counter question.
> 
> So be straight, or do not indulge in to a debate, if you are a current affairs defunct soul.



Someone told this "journalist" that 50 people came to arrest AAP mla and you took it as a gospel truth?


----------



## Levina

ashok321 said:


> I will.
> Based on your answer.
> This is the process, to hold you responsible.
> 
> You can reply yes or no.



Proof please.


----------



## arp2041

ashok321 said:


> This is the process, to hold you responsible.



"Hold you responsible" 

abey district court hai kya??


----------



## ashok321

ranjeet said:


> Someone told this "journalist" that 50 people came to arrest AAP mla and you took it as a gospel truth?



She is not known to be a FEKU as the PM is known.
PM has many goof ups. She has not.


----------



## arp2041

ashok321 said:


> 50 Policemen came to arrest AAP MLA.
> Have you heard such in the history of India?
> Not even during Kasab's arrest.



Ya, b'coz it's AAP...........

sometimes it feel more DANGEROUS then Kasab.......

Usko jo damage krna tha karke mar gya............

but AAP is here to stay........

God Bless India!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Levina said:


> Proof please.




A simple question cant be answered in yes and no. And you have audacity to come and lock horns with others?

Your no means you are current affairs defunct dude.

Your yes means, my question to you, did you count those 5 millions?
Some times you do not have to be at the exact situation, you have to take the word from media men.
In which case the lady was right.

Any which way you stand check mated.

That lady is better than Modi:


----------



## Levina

ashok321 said:


> A simple question cant be answered in yes and no. And you have audacity to come and lock horns with others?
> 
> Your no means you are current affairs defunct dude.
> 
> Your yes means, my question to you, did you count those 5 millions?
> Some times you do not have to be at the exact situation, you have to take the word from media men.
> In which case the lady was right.
> 
> Any which way you stand check mated.
> 
> That lady is better than Modi:
> 
> View attachment 320919


Yaaawn.
No proof yet?


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> Yaaawn.
> No proof yet?



Proof kya hota hai ... bol diya nah bas bol diya !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Levina said:


> Yaaawn.
> No proof yet?



What proof, that lady is the 3rd party proof.
If you believe lying A$$ PM who said Takshila is in Bihar near Nalanda. Why not believe the lady journalist?

Thats your dishonesty right there.
One of my friend was the same, And I started calling him "El cheapo"


----------



## arp2041

Levina said:


> Yaaawn.
> No proof yet?



It's quite amazing how one's ideology & behavior can be predicted by knowing which party or ideology one follows..........

he believe in AAP, who only knows to "shoot & scoot"............

why are you thinking he has any PROOFS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

It's like a war here.


----------



## ashok321

Always question your addle-pated PM:






Always question #degreedefunct reckless & imprudent PM of India:


----------



## Levina

ashok321 said:


> Thats you dishonesty right there


Tell me about it. 



ashok321 said:


> If you believe lying A$$ PM who said Takshila is in Bihar near Nalanda. Why not believe the lady journalist?


Lolz 
Why do you jump into conclusions? 
I haven't named Modi even once,unlike your posts where Modi gets mentioned every now and then.

So it all began with the AAP MLAs issue and NDTV. You didn't have any proof against the lawyer. 
Then you didn't have any proof to prove your own statement. Lolz
50!!! 
A huge exaggerated number of policemen, which you found easy to believe, in reality didn't exist. Ouch! 

The senior journalist lied on national TV. 
Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## ashok321

The audacity here by Modi toadies is that they believe the lying A$$ PM of India, but would not accept a journalist's statement.


----------



## Levina

ranjeet said:


> Proof kya hota hai ... bol diya nah bas bol diya !!


Wahi Jiska jawab Kejri se Nahi milpata hai. :|



arp2041 said:


> It's quite amazing how one's ideology & behavior can be predicted by knowing which party or ideology one follows..........
> 
> he believe in AAP, who only knows to "shoot & scoot"............
> 
> why are you thinking he has any PROOFS?


Ofcourse I know he doesn't have any proof.
Didn't want him to feel ignored. So I answered his queries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Levina said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> 
> 
> The senior journalist lied on national TV.



You are not in a position to ascertain the fact that (whether) the senior journalist lied.

By saying she lied, you are misrepresenting the facts.

The fact is that Modi has lied many times and its recorded.


----------



## Levina

ashok321 said:


> You are not in a position to ascertain the fact that (whether) the senior journalist lied.
> 
> By saying she lied, you are misrepresenting the facts.


Oh yes!
I have to accept her words as god's words.
Btw she herself wasn't sure about the number. This is what she said "I was TOLD there were 50 police men".
Dude! You must be really dumb to have believed that number, which kinda proves that you are easily mislead.

***End of discussion***


----------



## Pride

ashok321 said:


> You are not in a position to ascertain the fact that (whether) the senior journalist lied.
> 
> By saying she lied, you are misrepresenting the facts.
> 
> The fact is that Modi has lied many times and its recorded.


If you hate Modi, it is OK. You are not the one but there is whole gang behind it but please let me know 2 convincing reasons why do you like AAP?


----------



## ashok321

Levina said:


> Oh yes!
> I have to accept her words as god's words.
> Btw she herself wasn't sure about the number. This is what she said "I was TOLD there were 50 police men".
> Dude! You must be really dumb to have believed that number, which kinda proves that you are easily mislead.
> 
> ***End of discussion***




The conventional wisdom says that she would not have uttered something on these police numbers, had it been a usual/normal arrest. For her to utter this in such a tone & tenor and specifying 50 people (could have been 45) yet its humongous, when you arrest an MLA.

Tomar had 25 who came to arrest him.

Live with it.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india/now-aap-demands-dope-test-on-parliamentarians_1911772.html

Err..Do these jokers ever stop with their nonsense?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697185061502894081


----------



## Nilgiri

Niti Aayog panel recommends replacing MCI with National Medical Commission 

NEW DELHI: A high-level panel set up by government think-tank Niti Aayog has recommended replacing the Medical Council of India (MCI) with a National Medical Commission. This would end the much-criticised inspector raj, presenting a major reform of the medical education system and the profession . 

The setting up of a new institution would require BJP-led NDA government to frame a new law, something which has been attempted several times in the past but no government has succeeded. 

"Currently there is huge inspector raj in the whole system and the new institution will end this besides bringing in substantial improvement in quality of the medical education system," a senior government official told ET. 

According to official sources in the Aayog, the biggest change under the new system would be that its members would be selected on merit by a high powered search-cum-selection panel and would not be elected, as in the past, by MCI. 

"The selection process will be transparent and would ensure that the best of brains in the medical fraternity are members of the commission," the source said, requesting anonymity. 

Niti Aayog panel led by its vice-chairman Arvind Panagariya is in the process of finalising its recommendations on the structural reform of MCI and would soon submit its report to Prime Minister Narendra Modi. 

The commission is expected to have 20 members and would be advised by another parallel body — the Medical Advisory Council — which would have representatives of all states and two union territories. The commission would have four boards with enough autonomy to decide on the curriculum while the macro policies would be framed by the commission. 

These would include under-graduate medical education board, PG medical education board, accreditation and rating board. 

"The idea of setting up a new body is to simplify the norms of recruitment and make the process performance based so that the medical institutes either perform or perish," the official said. 

A major initiative under this is to introduce the system of exit exams for private and government medical colleges.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...l-medical-commission/articleshow/53407195.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Nilgiri said:


> Niti Aayog panel recommends replacing MCI with National Medical Commission
> 
> NEW DELHI: A high-level panel set up by government think-tank Niti Aayog has recommended replacing the Medical Council of India (MCI) with a National Medical Commission. This would end the much-criticised inspector raj, presenting a major reform of the medical education system and the profession .
> 
> The setting up of a new institution would require BJP-led NDA government to frame a new law, something which has been attempted several times in the past but no government has succeeded.
> 
> "Currently there is huge inspector raj in the whole system and the new institution will end this besides bringing in substantial improvement in quality of the medical education system," a senior government official told ET.
> 
> According to official sources in the Aayog, the biggest change under the new system would be that its members would be selected on merit by a high powered search-cum-selection panel and would not be elected, as in the past, by MCI.
> 
> "The selection process will be transparent and would ensure that the best of brains in the medical fraternity are members of the commission," the source said, requesting anonymity.
> 
> Niti Aayog panel led by its vice-chairman Arvind Panagariya is in the process of finalising its recommendations on the structural reform of MCI and would soon submit its report to Prime Minister Narendra Modi.
> 
> The commission is expected to have 20 members and would be advised by another parallel body — the Medical Advisory Council — which would have representatives of all states and two union territories. The commission would have four boards with enough autonomy to decide on the curriculum while the macro policies would be framed by the commission.
> 
> These would include under-graduate medical education board, PG medical education board, accreditation and rating board.
> 
> "The idea of setting up a new body is to simplify the norms of recruitment and make the process performance based so that the medical institutes either perform or perish," the official said.
> 
> A major initiative under this is to introduce the system of exit exams for private and government medical colleges.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...l-medical-commission/articleshow/53407195.cms



If only NITI Ayog, had shown same eagerness in reforming Engg. education, more than half of engg clgs in tamil and telugu states would have closed and the remaining colleges would have produced credible engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

One more sucide attempt case against AAP
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/anot...-in-police-case-1436573?pfrom=home-topstories


----------



## ashok321

*Kejriwal to attend Mother Teresa's sainthood ceremony in Vatican:*

Mamta too will go.
Both had been invited.


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

mera olympics wala thread kisne hataya?


----------



## Mujraparty

*Kejriwal to attend Mother Teresa's canonisation ceremony in Rome*
*http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...eresa-s-canonisation-ceremony-in-rome-2238519*


----------



## Nilgiri

Parul said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

eowyn said:


> *Kejriwal to attend Mother Teresa's canonisation ceremony in Rome*
> *http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...eresa-s-canonisation-ceremony-in-rome-2238519*




Hum Dharam ki rajneeti nahi karenge ji !!!


----------



## ranjeet

eowyn said:


> *Kejriwal to attend Mother Teresa's canonisation ceremony in Rome*
> *http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...eresa-s-canonisation-ceremony-in-rome-2238519*



Kejriwal is going there to certify if teresa's sainthood is real or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv

i feel like lost in this thread after i put that guy on ignore list and sometimes i can see 2 posts in each page. man this guy is spamming like there is no tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

*Muslim women beaten, punched and slapped by right-wing militants as Shivraj Chouhan’s cops watched*

Sabka saath, sabka vikas - Modi

False advertisement to attract minority votes


----------



## ranjeet

I thought Christians loved secularism? 
*In vibrantly Catholic Poland, growing secularism produces new challenges*

http://www.catholicworldreport.com/...owing_secularism_produces_new_challenges.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

I don't see NITI doing anything different from Yojana aayog .....


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758187141985816576

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758187141985816576



kannur -> kerala -> Secular attack -> debate closed -> No sympathy/AwardWapsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

Modi is carpetbagger and a fraud foisted on India. One who cares only for elections, Industrialists and touring overseas. 
Speaks on Munich tragedy, silent on Kashmir.

http://www.jantakareporter.com/blog/abhisaar-sharma-modi-nationalist-media/51985


----------



## Śakra

ashok321 said:


> *One third in 16th Lok Sabha face criminal charges.*
> 
> And Modi does nothing.
> On the contrary he selected several such ministers with criminal charges.
> Why?
> Because out of 1.25 billion Indians, he could not find honest ministers.



Ever heard of *innocent* until proven guilty?


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> Ever heard of *innocent* until proven guilty?



Nice DP


----------



## ashok321

Modi man had in April told the SC that Kohinoor was neither “*forcibly taken nor stolen”* by the British. However, after being criticized for this stand on Twitter, BJP afraid to lose voters base, changed its stand.



Śakra said:


> Ever heard of *innocent* until proven guilty?



Use adequate analogy coupled with suitable adages.
There is no legality involved here. 
Morality/ethics yes.


----------



## utraash

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758187141985816576


Secular killings are holy in nature....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758258862889762816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758259222635216896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758261325411868672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758261393623744512


----------



## Parul

Three Bitches.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

All hail feminazi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758281434150731776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

This is shocking! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758303661898346501

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

ranjeet said:


> This is shocking!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758303661898346501



abey yeh kya likha hai aajtak ne???

"Meri Marva sakte hai???"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> This is shocking!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758303661898346501





arp2041 said:


> abey yeh kya likha hai aajtak ne???
> 
> "Meri Marva sakte hai???"


Making up for their last tweet which went bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

utraash said:


> I don't see NITI doing anything different from Yojana aayog .....



I heard they are looking to make 15 year plans instead of 5 and the aim is to make it more comprehensive (like including security and defense plans etc) . The 12th five year plan ends next year so they don't have a lot of time. We will get a better idea pretty soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

arp2041 said:


> abey yeh kya likha hai aajtak ne???
> 
> "Meri Marva sakte hai???"


Lagta hai .... Galti se mistake ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Lagta hai .... Galti se mistake ho gaya.


fir se personal handle ka tweet official handle se gaya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Parul said:


> Three Bitches.



He never mentioned anyone but it look like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Modi planning to kill Kejriwal. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758318204867325953
This is how Modi appears in Kejriwal's dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...Modi-BJP-may-kill-me/articleshow/53417443.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Cabinet approves setting up of new AIIMS in Bhatinda 

http://pib.nic.in/newsite/erelease.aspx?relid=0


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

लोगों से संपर्क साधने के धनी मोदीजी ने एक बार भी कश्मीर में मारे गए लोगों या सुरक्षाकर्मियों पे वक्तव्य नहीं दिया


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758305887970795520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758306281597829121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758305517462777856





Before CBI, now income tax department of Modi at work:

AAP MLA Kartar Singh's premises raides by Income Tax.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758325338527129600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758324777522229248


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758330002978971648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758329443018502144
Poor & miserable African country is far ahead of Modi's India on women empowerment:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758323342763929600


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758333251266240512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758323895141302272
Arnab is Modi chamcha.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758164806310498306

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758344410593624064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758344607948300288
मोदी मरवा सकते है: केजरीवाल
Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758348509787586560






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758243471530622976


----------



## Grevion

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758306281597829121
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758305517462777856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758325338527129600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758324777522229248


Lol. A tota(parrot) will remain a tota. No matter who is in the power.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758190380697415680






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758348231612964864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758344241705684992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758223698528788480


----------



## 911

Parul said:


> Three Bitches.


These thugs have taken it personally, now its all about their ego and to save their rear they can go down any level no matter what. Just like it takes one single mistake for a clean person, they and their like minded mob will look for that to gang up.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758187611320188928


----------



## ranjeet

@Dem!god 
welcome back bro ... long time !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> All hail feminazi
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758281434150731776



Not a peep from the media...but similar beating of "other types" are discussed in parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

ranjeet said:


> @Dem!god
> welcome back bro ... long time !!!


Thanks bro... how are you.
Lyf thoda busy ho gaya hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Dem!god said:


> Thanks bro... how are you.
> Lyf thoda busy ho gaya hai..


Glad to have you back bro ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

ranjeet said:


> Glad to have you back bro ...


Thanks bhau...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Dem!god said:


> Thanks bhau...


oh BC .... itni jaldi ban? you broke @he-man record.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> oh BC .... itni jaldi ban? you broke @he-man record.



Dayum that speed makes my ban spacing look like a million years lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Nilgiri said:


> Dayum that speed makes my ban spacing look like a million years lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> oh BC .... itni jaldi ban? you broke @he-man record.



LOL...what a miracle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-for-UP-poll-tickets/articleshow/53417466.cms

*Fresh rebellion in BSP, 2 MLAs allege party seeking money for UP poll tickets*

So what's happening within BSP then? Quite a few disgruntled leaders coming out in the open to criticize Mayawati & top leadership! Is it a sinking ship? Members familiar with UP politics can shed some light? @jha @Roybot @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/a...nd-on-the-baseless-murder-charge-2919396.html

The moron strikes again 
Anyone else feeling little bit sorry for AAPtards?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...oin-Territorial-Army/articleshow/53412729.cms

Kuods to Anurag...


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Local_Legend

*Political updates: Arvind Kejriwal alleges PM Modi may get me killed*

New Delhi: Mint brings to you your daily dose of political news reported by newsrooms across the country.

Arvind Kejriwal alleges Modi is so frustrated that he can get me killed

In a 10-minute-long video message to party volunteers and the common man, Delhi chief minister and Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) national convener Arvind Kejriwal alleged that Prime Minister Narendra Modi is so frustrated that he can get him killed. He expressed his concern about the safety of the country and protested against the increasing number of AAP lawmakers getting arrested. Mail Today reported that the chief minister in the past has also spoken against the Prime Minister. Read more

GST bill: Cabinet clears key amendments to push reform through Parliament

The Union cabinet on Wednesday approved key changes to the Constitution amendment bill for goods and services tax (GST), doing away with a 1% additional levy on supply of goods, and proposing full compensation to states for five years for revenue loss arising from transition to GST. Read more

Lok Sabha passes bill to amend Lokpal Act

The Lok Sabha approved on Wednesday The Lokpal and Lokayuktas (Amendment) Bill, 2016, allowing an extension of the deadline for filing asset declarations beyond 31 July for 5 million central government employees and non-government organisations (NGOs) receiving government funds. Read more

Lok Sabha passes benami transactions bill

The Lok Sabha passed on Wednesday the Benami Transactions (Prohibition) Amendment Bill, 2015, which seeks to check generation of black money. The bill provides for confiscation of benami properties—assets held in the name of another person or under a fictitious name to avoid taxation and conceal ill-gotten wealth. Read more

Uber, Ola face increased resistance from traditional transport

Taxi and auto-rickshaw drivers across major Indian cities from Delhi to Mumbai and Bengaluru to Kochi are taking turns to protest against what they say is a threat to their livelihoods from cab aggregators Uber and Ola. They are also demanding better rules to level what they see as an uneven playing field. Read more

Women lead the charge as Uttar Pradesh gears up for polls

The Congress party’s campaign for the 2017 Uttar Pradesh assembly election will be led by Sheila Dikshit. Jointly heading the ruling Samajwadi Party’s campaign will be Dimple Yadav, wife of chief minister Akhilesh Yadav. And the Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) will see Mayawati leading the charge once again. To top it off, there’s a strong buzz that Priyanka Gandhi may step in to help steer the Congress’s ship. Read more

Uproar in Rajya Sabha over Gau Rakshak attack on Muslim women

Opposition parties created an uproar in the Rajya Sabha on Wednesday, after a mob in Madhya Pradesh roughed up two Muslim women after falsely accusing them of carrying beef. Read more

Congress offers conditional support for compensatory afforestation fund bill

Offering its conditional support to pass the Compensatory Afforestation Fund (CAF) Bill, which will unlock Rs.42,000 crore for states, the Congress party on Wednesday asked the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP)-led National Democratic Alliance (NDA) government to accept their amendment that will ensure that the money for afforestation is used only after approval from gram sabhas or village councils. Read more

Chinese troops spotted in Uttarakhand

Chinese troops recently violated the border in Chamoli district of Uttarakhand and were seen camping along with arms despite the two nations having agreed to keep it a demilitarised area. The incident took place on 19 July when a team led by Chamoli district magistrate and others, including officials from the Indo-Tibetan Border Police (ITBP) went for a survey of the Barahoti ground, people aware of the matter said. Read more

CPM battling mafia party allegations after state secretary’s controversial speech in Kerala

A speech by Communist Party of India (Marxist) state secretary Kodiyeri Balakrishnan that seemed to endorse violence in Kannur district that has a history of political murders has landed the CPM, which is trying to shake off its image as a party of toughies, in trouble. Read more

Two Indians among 2016 Ramon Magsaysay Award winners

Two Indians are among the winners of the 2016 Ramon Magsaysay Award—human rights activist Bezwada Wilson (50) and Carnatic musician Thodur Madabusi Krishna (40). Read more

Modi govt to organise ‘Bharat Parv’ to mark Independence Day

According to a report by the Press Trust of India, the capital will witness a mega event to mark Independence Day with the Narendra Modi government deciding to hold a cultural spectacle spanning six days from 12 August, nearly two-and-half-months after it organised an extravaganza to celebrate its second anniversary at India Gate. Read more

India committed to stronger ties with UK, Narendra Modi tells Theresa May

Prime Minister Narendra Modi underlined India’s commitment to further strengthening the strategic partnership between India and the UK in a post-Brexit world, during a telephone conversation on Wednesday with his new British counterpart Theresa May. 

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/0U...rvind-Kejriwal-alleges-PM-Modi-may-get-m.html


----------



## ashok321

Concerned by amended child labour bill in India: UN


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

3,550 police, 2,309 civilians injured in stone pelting in J&K
And no mewl from Modi. One who tweets when kisan/farmer Gajendra commits suicide during AAP rally.

*Maya slur: Allahabad HC refuses stay on BJP leader Dayashankar's arrest:*

*Amid tensions, Rajnath Singh to visit Pakistan:*

Police have no role to play in defamation: SC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757232399092703232


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WhyCry

ashok321 said:


> Concerned by amended child labour bill in India: UN


He is not doing crap rather crying modi modi everyday.... Morning to night even in the bed



ashok321 said:


>


2016 chiyapa of the year


----------



## Parul

Dev Destroyer said:


> He is not doing crap rather crying modi modi everyday.... Morning to night even in the bed



India won't be surprised if in coming days AK-49 says: Main Modi Ji keep bache ki Maa Banne Wall Hoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Thanks to Modi politics based on Dalit/Cow:

*250 Dalit families in Tamil Nadu look to Islam*

Means about 600 persons to go into the Islamic bank.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ersion-islam-prohibited-enter-temple-2939695/


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Some epic tweets..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758562830341865472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758320309405491200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Breaking News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Mumbai: Dubai-Kozhikode flight lands after ruckus on board:*


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...hrat-jahan-from-the-horses-mouth_1912457.html

What an epic shame.
Wonder what all the Hindu hating bigots here would say now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

ashok321 said:


> *Mumbai: Dubai-Kozhikode flight lands after ruckus on board:*



Per Krantikari channel - Passenger was shouting Pro Daesh slogans. It's also Modi's Fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/acti...ody-to-rise-within-aap-alleges-family-1437195

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt 

bol do ye BJP ki sajish hai



Parul said:


> Per Krantikari channel - Passenger was shouting Pro Daesh slogans. It's also Modi's Fault.








Secular Reporting !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Parul said:


> Per Krantikari channel - Passenger was shouting Pro Daesh slogans. It's also Modi's Fault.



Ah back to the hottie in DP.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Nilgiri said:


> Ah back to the hottie in DP.



Sudhar ja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Parul said:


> Per Krantikari channel - Passenger was shouting Pro Daesh slogans. It's also Modi's Fault.



Badmash PM foisted upon India who inducted criminally charged people as his ministers, despite the option to select honest ministers:

What can you expect from such a low life?

So yes, he is to be blamed at higher level!


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...s-in-kashmir-were-fuelled-by-let_1912379.html

When Caught with hands in the cookie jar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

http://khabar.ndtv.com/news/delhi/bjp-goons-stopping-autos-taxis-from-plying-arvind-kejriwal-1436901


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758611034986905601
This guy is definitely broken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Robinhood Pandey said:


>


This is the other side of controlled media. People we wouldn't have ever bothered about get an undeservedly large voice.
I would have only know this guy as the traitor who spoke against India.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Parul

ashok321 said:


> Badmash PM foisted upon India who inducted criminally charged people as his ministers, despite the option to select honest ministers:
> 
> What can you expect from such a low life?
> 
> So yes, he is to be blamed at higher level!
> 
> View attachment 321340


What does the loathe of crap posted by you had to do with emergency landing of Plane? 

A Murderer - who murdered the Farmer in Live Rally? Who tells the female Party Worker to Compromise & she commits suscide? Every other day, MLA's getting jailed for taking law in Hand. Tells who's low life? AAP party with difference. 

Ya Ya - everything is modi's fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758479627446693889


Parul said:


> What does the loathe of crap posted by you had to do with emergency landing of Plane?
> 
> A Murderer - who murdered the Farmer in Live Rally? Who tells the female Party Worker to Compromise & she commits suscide? Every other day, MLA's getting jailed for taking law in Hand. Tells who's low life? AAP party with difference.
> 
> Ya Ya - everything is modi's fault.




Talk against the PM, and modi toadies draw parallels with CM.
Why?
Because they cant defend Modi on his own.
Talk about pinning down responsibility of RBI Governor, and they compare him to RBI peon to ward off attack on him.

In the same breath, they never talk against Mamta or Jaya lalita or any other CM.
Why?
Because Modi is afraid of kejriwal and ashamed of 67-3 type massive defeat. And Mofo has started taking revenge on Delhi people. 

Which country's PM follows ruffians on twitter?
Its Indian PM.

Live with it.


----------



## Parul

Debating with an AAPtard is like playing chess with a Pigeon. Even if you're logical and saying everything right, finally the Pigeon will knock over all the pieces, shit on the board, and claim his victory'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

AAP MLA Amanatullah Khan gets bail

Shameless Modi arrests AAP MLAs one day, they get bail the other day.
This is what happens when the charges are frivolous & flimsy. 

Modi is exposed to Delhi Janta who gave Modi 7 out of 7 seats during General elections.
NO MORE.



Parul said:


> Debating with an AAPtard is like playing chess with a Pigeon. Even if you're logical and saying everything right, finally the Pigeon will knock over all the pieces, shit on the board, and claim his victory'.


I never tried to engage you in a debate.
The itching was on you.


----------



## ashok321

http://www.jantakareporter.com/delh...l-gandhi-takes-dig-modi-govt-price-rise/52239


----------



## ranjeet

Meanwhile Sushashan Babu ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

India is a big country, but not a single busiest Indian airport among top 15.
However smaller nations as Dubai (UAE) & Singapore do.


----------



## Parul

She's gone Kejriwal -Mad. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758588819713167360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758589475375026176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758594906269085696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Guns cheaper than smartphones in Pakistani tribal town


Dalit couple hacked to death for Rs 15 in UP


Chinese troops in U'khand a transgression: Parrikar
Transgression yes. But what you gonna do against it will decide whether you have balls or just playing politics.


Sidhu likely to join AAP next month

*BJP MP Chhedi Paswan’s Lok Sabha membership cancelled by Patna HC*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...an-bjp-mp-lok-sabha-patna-high-court-2940668/

Next should be Modi who lied on his marriage & degree.


----------



## ranjeet

Is this true?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758673591856529409


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758146905310269440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758304575992373249


----------



## Sky lord

ashok321 said:


> India is a big country, but not a single busiest Indian airport among top 15.
> However smaller nations as Dubai (UAE) & Singapore do.


And whose fault is it that after close to seven decades of mostly dynasty rule and around half a century of nehruvian economics, India can't drum up enough business travelers or tourists? 

Whose fault is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Sky lord said:


> And whose fault is it that after close to seven decades of mostly dynasty rule and around half a century of nehruvian economics, India can't drum up enough business travelers or tourists?
> 
> Whose fault is that?



What kind of a question is it?

Its India's fault. Period.


----------



## JanjaWeed

haha.. this woman has gone complete retard! 

http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/the-cow...-has-called-for-1437493?pfrom=home-topstories

*The Cowardice And Iniquity Of What Arnab Goswami Has Called For*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. this woman has gone complete retard!
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/the-cow...-has-called-for-1437493?pfrom=home-topstories
> 
> *The Cowardice And Iniquity Of What Arnab Goswami Has Called For*


lol this after she doesn't care for his opinion, wonder what would have happened if she cared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

ashok321 said:


> What kind of a question is it?
> 
> Its India's fault. Period.


It appears to be A question that you find uncomfortable to answer.

So our leaders and their economic policies for more than half a century have no blame in your book.

Why is it so difficult to say that for most of Indian independent history, we have followed the worst economic policies, we have been ruled over by one single duffer family and that sir, is why no Indian airport is in the top 15.

Because of socialist economic policies of the past decades which will take many years to rectify. The political leaders themselves are rich. Sonia is worth 2 billion dollars. 

It seems sir, that you are a paid propagandist.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Sky lord said:


> So *our leaders *and their economic policies for more than half a century have no blame in your book.
> 
> .



They were your leaders.
So why a problem now?
who voted them again and again and again for 10 times?

Indians got what they voted for.

Why cry upon your past mistakes now.

Is Modi able to show the middle finger to WB/IMF and deny the money due to them, albeit borrowed by previous government?

Are you living in a democracy or not?

I am straight, not uncomfortable.
Uncomfortable is you, who wants to shift the blame on particular party. 

The world laughs at India when they hear India has more mobiles than toilets. It does not laugh at who ruled when.

What a moronic reasoning.

Indians voted congress repeatedly for 9-10 times.

If they were bad, why vote for them many times?

Because Indians are stupid.
That means India, which comprises of Indians is Stupid. Period.


----------



## Sky lord

ashok321 said:


> They were your leaders.
> So why a problem now?
> who voted them again and again and again for 10 times?
> 
> Indians got what they voted for.
> 
> Why cry upon your past mistakes now.
> 
> Is Modi able to show the middle finger to WB/IMF and deny the money due to them, albeit borrowed by previous government?
> 
> Are you living in a democracy or not?
> 
> I am straight, not uncomfortable.
> Uncomfortable is you, who wants to shift the blame on particular party.
> 
> The world laughs at India when they hear India has more mobiles than toilets. It does not laugh at who ruled when.
> 
> What a moronic reasoning.


We voted for them again and again because Indians were morons, we are a little less moronic nowadays, not by much but still a little less, so we stopped voting for them! 


The world laughs that we still poop in our back yards because they have no skin in the fight, it doesn't matter to them. 

, for us Indians we need to ask ..why are we still pooping in our back yards when so many other countries have moved on....it is important to know the answer for our sakes not for any foreigners sake...so that we learn from our mistakes. 

And the answer sir, is our stupid policies over decades. This is why most Indians get angry when people like you defend the same @ssholes and their policies that put us in this unfortunate position in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> lol this after she doesn't care for his opinion, wonder what would have happened if she cared.


She is giving more than a 'toss' to Arnab's opinion! Queen 'B' is sulking 'cause someone else commands more journalistic fame than her!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> She is giving more than a 'toss' to Arnab's opinion! Queen 'B' is sulking 'cause someone else commands more journalistic fame than her!


Arnab again took a jibe at her tonight. he said 'hafiz has SILENCED the people he likes'. Brace yourself for another FB post.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Sky lord said:


> We voted for them again and again *because Indians were morons,*.



You admitted the last thing that anyone would like to hear on this topic. there is nothing from here onwards, for me to respond to you. 

You yourself hit the final nail in your own coffin.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758579130925391872
Look at Times Now.. No wonder Barkha , sagarika all are crying...

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ranjeet

PARIKRAMA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758579130925391872
> Look at Times Now.. No wonder Barkha , sagarika all are crying...


Sagarika works for sister channel of Times Now if am not wrong, her whining is more personal. Didn't you read the article Arnab wrote after his interview with Modi? He described Sagarika as a "Has been who desperately lobbies to feature on Newshour"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

ashok321 said:


> You admitted the last thing that anyone would like to hear on this topic. there is nothing from here onwards, for me to respond to you.
> 
> You yourself hit the final nail in your own coffin.


What drama! You take after your thallaivar! 

So you have nothing to say?


----------



## WhyCry

ashok321 said:


> What kind of a question is it?
> 
> Its India's fault. Period.


Modis fault.... He was freking selling tea at the time. Dont know how to prioritize.



ashok321 said:


> You admitted the last thing that anyone would like to hear on this topic. there is nothing from here onwards, for me to respond to you.
> 
> You yourself hit the final nail in your own coffin.


Well some morons never change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Arnab again took a jibe at her tonight. he said 'hafiz has SILENCED the people he likes'. Brace yourself for another FB post.


haha..i can see her throwing tantrums left right & center (no pun intended to Nidhi Razdan's show).Another open letter is going to be published soon!



PARIKRAMA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758579130925391872
> Look at Times Now.. No wonder Barkha , sagarika all are crying...


Queen 'B's channel is #4? Maybe they should telecast in Pakistan / Iraq / Syria & Libya. Might get more viewership!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321




----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


>


This should be right award for Kejri








JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. this woman has gone complete retard!
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/the-cow...-has-called-for-1437493?pfrom=home-topstories
> 
> *The Cowardice And Iniquity Of What Arnab Goswami Has Called For*









Looks like modis choice of using arnab to push the nationalist point of view along with exposing the anti-national journalist is working like a charm . Now when the journalist involved in Augusta westland is leaked all these morons will be exposed very badly and will either shut it or come to terms with the government .If modi succeeds in exposing these morons other side to the public along with shutting them then this is one hell of a retaliation by Modi on those who bad mouthed him for 14 years and i am loving this masterstroke

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

PARIKRAMA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758579130925391872
> Look at Times Now.. No wonder Barkha , sagarika all are crying...

























Times is missing big time!

Arhar Modi, Arhar Modi': Rahul's top 10 quotes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758221776044384256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758678519232753669

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758692880714129408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758654342467559426

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

*Yugpurush ji Darinder modi dwara lagaye hue bomb ko defuse karte hue 






Darinder modi ka gunda kejriwal ke ghar ke bahar ghat laga ke baithe hue 






Darinder modi kewriwal ki kabar khodtee hue 






Obama ke sath kejriwal ki maut ka sauda karte hue Darinder modi 






Darinder Moodi ki sharp shooter Kejriwal ko maut ke ghat utarne ke liye taiyar




*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## arp2041

Congress gone full retard...........

http://www.asianage.com/india/polls-congress-project-2-deputy-cms-137


----------



## Roybot

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 321523
> 
> 
> View attachment 321524
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 321526
> 
> 
> 
> Times is missing big time!
> ]



Are you retarded or something?

Why would Times now feature in rankings of Hindi News. Movie Channels, English Entertainment channels?
Times now has the highest viewership amongst English channels, 4 times more than NDTV.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://zeenews.india.com/news/delhi...l-for-12-days-in-august-know-why_1912802.html

Another extended 5 start vacation fully paid by Delhi people for Kejriwal and his family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Roybot said:


> Are you retarded or something?
> 
> Why would Times now feature in rankings of Hindi News. Movie Channels, English Entertainment channels?
> Times now has the highest viewership amongst English channels, 4 times more than NDTV.



Dude why do u even bother to reply to him? at the max he should be trolled back not replied in a logical manner . I don't want good member like you to waste your time on this idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul




----------



## ashok321

Must read: When Modi said that Congress may kill him

Mofo Modi can issue statements as such, but when Kejriwal says the same, he is perceived as a psycho?

*Kejriwal Got Roasted On Twitter For Saying Modi Could Kill Him*

Myopic Modi toadies lack rational mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Parul said:


> View attachment 321568



Even NewsX is catching up with rNDtv...
That must hurt Barkha!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Pointing bad governance not defamation: SC

#DDCA & Jantley must have got some jolt.
Because tomorrow the same can be interpreted as a *bad administration* of private bodies to be not a defamation issue to be contested.









I knew it.
And this is exactly, what is gonna happen to counter the democratic dictator Modi

_Trinamool Congress is now waiting for the results of UP election. "If Congress fails to get a good number of seats in Uttar Pradesh, it will not be in a position to lead an alternative front. So, the proposed front would be led by Mamata Di and Nitish ji. We are expecting Mulayam ji, Akhilesh and Arvind to join the front too. Lalu ji is also there with us. In that situation, Congress will be forced to support the front and it would be strong enough to take on BJP in 2019 election," said a senior TMC leader on condition of anonymity. 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...a-cautious-thin-line/articleshow/53441695.cms_

Sidhu to join AAP next month as 'star campaigner'

13.39 cr households' monthly income less than Rs 5K

With a salary of 80 $, Modi is out to make India a superpower.
13,39 crore is the population of Mexico.


Looking to import pulses from Myanmar, Africa to ease shortage: Ram Vilas Paswan
Why is it that India has to import pulses now, being the biggest producer?

Oh I forgot, Indian farmers are forced to suicide, while the PM watches the situation silently!
If it were the situation in Japan or Canada, the government would have changed.

*Inside Story: How Rs 55 per kilo African dal was sold in India for Rs 175*

A gem/nugget from above article:

_The syndicates associated with renowned ministers and politicians have earned almost four times the profit by doing so. However, the investigating agencies are not able to track them._

_Because these investigation agencies are shifted to look after #AAP and its MLAs_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

ashok321 said:


> Pointing bad governance not defamation: SC



A very important ruling under the current circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

India better be a Muslim country within coming decades - Modi


Upset Dalits threaten to embrace Islam in TN



jaunty said:


> A very important ruling under the current circumstances.



Modiyans coupled with right wingers just got diminished.










Child marriages - India is a haven for tender pussycat


----------



## Parul

jaunty said:


> A very important ruling under the current circumstances.



Voicing against Bad Governance and Corruption is the right of Political Parties, individual(s) etc. & Every sane individual will/should appreciate such ruling.

For ex: If a newspaper criticise Schemes of Particular Government. The Reporters, editors are sacked from the Job. Those buffons should practice what they preach, but for them - everything is modi's fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

_*A section of the media is doing the government's bidding by diverting attention from the government's poor handling of terrorism and public unrest in Kashmir, by diverting focus on "pseudo-liberals".*_
_
http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/07/29/time-for-india-to-tell-the-tv-studio-you-are-not-the-nation/_


Doping: 687 Indian athletes banned since 2009
These are too many from Mahtma Gandhi's Nation.

One In Every Four 'Beggars' In India Is Muslim: Report

Meat Shops On Kanwar Yatra Route In Ghaziabad Ordered To Stay Closed


----------



## noksss

Times Now Editor-in-Chief Arnab Goswami opened a can of worms yesterday. He did not name anyone, but he made his target clear. *He was on the aggressive, attacking “pseudo-liberals”, some of whom are within the media. He attacked those “who have been trying to echo the Pakistani line, in the guise of backing Kashmiris”, those “who are using the killing of a terrorist, trying to project Burhan Wani, as an innocent son of an headmaster”, those “who give away operational details, of the movement, the logistical details of the armed forces when they are taking on terrorists”, those “who backed those who chanted Bharat ki Barbaadi in JNU”.*

*Arnab did not name anyone, but Barkha Dutt, you made it clear that all fo the above applied to you, by reacting the way you did*. Not only did your reaction make it clear, that he was targetting you, but on the one hand, you claimed that “you dont give a toss for his opinion” and on the other hand, wrote a lengthy Facebook post, and re-tweeted news stories covering that post through-out the day. Clearly, *Barkha, you did give a toss and were deeply affected by Arnab’s attack. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758232137132871680
You cry that Arnab has asked for a “gag” on some sections of the media, but all we could see is Arnab asking against people who break laws. Is that a crime?

You bask in the glory of your Facebook post having reached  1 million plus reach, but you fail to answer or acknowledge the comments on your Facebook post, which are from ordinary Indians, not from nameless, faceless trolls. *These are the top comments on your post Barkha, and it is time for you to introspect why such comments have so much support from the unwashed masses:*




Top Comments on Barkha’s post



*Barkha, you are not a terror sympathiser. You are someone whom terrorists like Hafeez Sayeed sympathise with. Why do you ask? Is it because both of you somehow seem to argue for the same causes, especially when it comes to Kashmir?

You are not an ISI agent. ISI collects information for their own country. You leak hostage locations during 26/11. You leak information for another country! You maintain a stoic silence for years, and then claim “it was a mistake” and try to blame the entire media for committing the same mistake and also put the onus on the Government for not warning you!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698519470273228800
You are not a Pro Pakistan dove. You are a dove that will sell every domestic Jihadi as a victim. And blame the victim for his fate. *A wanted terrorist of a known terror outfit is the “son of a headmaster” for you.* *Just look at how you blamed Kashmiri Pandit’s for the genocide*. *Even Pakistan has a concept of good Taliban & bad Taliban. But for you, every domestic Jihadi is a good Taliban, because in your book he is a victim wronged by us. It’s not Arnab’s comments that have stung you. It’s the endorsement from Hafiz Saeed. You are in the good books of the bad people!*

*I just wonder if you were reporting about Direct Action day by Jinnah in 1946. How would u have done it:*

*“What provoked a peaceful, patriot like Jinnah into coming up with two nation theory? Some say it was Gandhi who provoked Jinnah into announcing direct action day by Non-Violence & Fasting. Or was it the Kashmiri Pandit (Nehru) who monopolised all posts leaving Jinnah with no option but the Partition?”*

*I wonder how would u have covered Sardar Patel’s efforts of unifying India?:*

*“Why is this Xenophobic, Hyper-nationalistic Sardar Patel sending tanks into Nizam’s Hyderabad? Isn’t Patriotism the last refuge of a scoundrel? Is it not an Indian occupation of Hyderabad? Won’t this create many more Jinnah’s? Won’t this alienate the future generations?”*

Be ashamed of the troughs you have fallen to in search of those crests Barkha! I hope I will not be another Chaitanya Kunte for expressing my rage

http://www.opindia.com/2016/07/barkha-dutt-you-are-not-a-terror-sympathiser/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Any complaints from the secular media over this Sanghi quest for Sanjeevni? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758683447657279489

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758961824750456832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758966545271750656

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Must watch

*Zakir Naik slaps Rs 500 cr defamation suit against Arnab Goswami:*


----------



## Parul

Modi Ji Mujhe Marwa denge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

*PM Modi-endorsed Twitter profiles threatening to 'shoot' Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal*






BJP IT Cell Twitter ID nikunj; Says Kill Kejriwal.
And Mofo Modi follows him.

Watch:


----------



## Parul

Letter by NDTV employee for NDTV employee:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758850671378509825
*Setback for Sudhir Chaudhary as Supreme Court directs Zee News editors to give voice samples*



The bench headed by the Chief Justice TS Thakur had warned that both editors will have to go to jail once again if they chose to get their consent cancelled.


Get me arrested in six months, Otherwise after six months, I will arrest Majithia: Kejriwal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759056986818252801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759020242643193856
Haryana CM, Manohar Lal Khattar, blames Delhi govt for waterlogging in his state, gets mocked


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759061128320131072
Arrest me in 6 mnths for calling you a drug lord or I will do so: Kejriwal to Majithia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759047696615215104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

When is Shiela Dixit is going to get arrested, any updates on it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*In India, Sikh jokes are no laughing matter*

Notebook: Faith’s followers go to court to stop ‘Santa-Banta’ humour in Bollywood and on the web

This shocked me when I arrived in the country. Bengalis, for example, are considered loquacious book lovers, all talk and no action. Gujaratis are said to be shrewd businesspeople. Parsees, a religious minority descended from Zoroastrian refugees from Persia, are seen as eccentric, with an unusually high proportion of unmarried men. South Indians are mocked for their strong accents and their dependence on coconut oil. But none seems to be the butt of as many jokes as the tiny Sikh minority.


Followers of a faith that arose in the 15th century, Sikhs are today just 2 per cent of the population. During British rule they were considered a “martial race”, and they continue to take prominent roles in the army. The community has also produced leading politicians such as Manmohan Singh, the former prime minister, a serious-minded economist credited with unleashing market reforms as finance minister in the early 1990s.

Even so, Sikhs are popularly seen as good-natured, generous, fond of food, drink, music and dancing; generously endowed with brawn but lacking in brainpower. The stereotype of Sikhs as affable simpletons is epitomised in a strain of humour known as Santa-Banta jokes — silly stories about Sikh characters named Santa and Banta, whose naive confusion about a word or situation provides the punch line.


Some Sikhs want to call an end to the ridicule and have taken their case all the way to the Supreme Court. Harvinder Singh Chowdhury, a lawyer, has appealed to the court to ban Sikh jokes by blocking humour websites and preventing stereotypical portrayals in Bollywood films. “These jokes have become such a part of Indian life that Sikhs are not able to survive without being humiliated,” Ms Chowdhury told me. “These jokes are enjoyed as casual fun but the Sikh community is feeling ridiculed.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

@PARIKRAMA why don't you rate those posts Negative including the Paid AAP spammer. His posts is also disgusting. 

https://defence.pk/threads/governme...lane-says-scope-of-sabotage-very-less.441822/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

*End the Arvind Kejriwal show: An open letter to AAP supporters*

_Arvind Kejriwal - clad in muffler, with his bizarre antics and natakbaaz cough has taken over the reins and purged those with backbone or morality_

Dear AAP supporters,

I once respected and admired your movement, born as it was in those heady days of Jantar Mantar. It was a true citizens’ movement, led by the newly empowered, educated, middle class that was fed up of a system reeking of entitlement and corruption. I cheered on Anna Hazare, and I too had goosebumps at the youth, the energy and the intelligence of the movement.
Alas, it was not to last. As with most revolutions, after the pure beginnings, *a demagogue arose to steal the stage, and use the movement for his own purposes.* *Before we knew it, Arvind Kejriwal – clad in muffler, with his bizarre antics and natakbaaz cough had taken over the reins and purged those with backbone or morality – Anna Hazare, Yogendra Yadav, Kiran Bedi.* The moral core of the party was dead, and the party was now little more than the Arvind Kejriwal Show.
The AAP today is just an Indian echo of the many populist movements that have broken out across the globe. These are fueled by our sensationalist news media and social media environment where truth, research, and facts are less important than snappy slogans, antics, and ratings. Be it Corbyn in the UK, Syriza in Greece, Le Pen in France, Grillo in Italy or Donald Trump in the USA, the story is the same.
And just like in the rest of the world, such a populist is dangerous.
*For these people expertise doesn’t seem to matter. Kejriwal’s economic plans would not pass scrutiny by an eighth standard economics teacher. His vision of huge expenditures, and ruinous taxes on business, would rapidly reduce our economy to that of Greece – hollowed out and bankrupt. But of course, “free wi-fi, free college, tax the rich” is such a wonderful slogan, why bother with pesky logic? Just tell the people what they want to hear.
Like other populists, Kejriwal knows the power of an Enemy. Kejriwal attacks businessmen and politicians. Businessmen, he says, are the root of all evil. No one, in his tax-inspector eyes, can succeed in business without cheating. Success is something to be suspicious of, not something to celebrate.*

Of course, in reality, in a country of entrepreneurs and family businesses, most business is a force for good – creating jobs, providing goods, services, and development. *In fact, corruption exists largely due to people like Kejriwal – a tax inspector with little understanding of economics*, and a need to create thousands of rules to control every aspect of the market. These complicated rules lead to a proliferation of lazy and corrupt officials that suck the life out of the country through thousands of small bribes and blackmails. In such an environment, crooked practices thrive.
Most international populists rail against the “politicians”. Rather than actually going about the business of governing and taking tough decisions, it is easier to paint everyone as a thief – Sab Chor Hai – and claim to be above the system. So it is with Kejriwal. Despite being CM of Delhi, Kejriwal does not hold a single portfolio, and seems shockingly uninterested in the nitty-gritty of actual governance (fobbing it off to his Deputy CM). *A simple traffic experiment like his odd-even scheme was made into a huge drama with daily headlines.* Mumbai’s traffic police quietly handle far more complex problems on a daily basis without making them into national news items.
Just like the Donald Trumps of the world, *Kejriwal understands that today’s Reality Television is more important that Actual Reality.* Thus the bizarre spectacle of various assaults on Kejriwal, always conveniently within camera range (ever wonder why no other leader gets assaulted as much as Kejriwal? Or why Kejriwal never gets attacked when he is off camera? *Just as Trump shot to political fame by funding an investigation into whether Obama was actually born in America, Kejriwal gets attention by attacking Prime Minister Narendra Modi. Hence, the disastrous challenge to PM Modi in Varanasi, and the ever increasing volume of abuse and conspiracy theories. For a populist demagogue, facts and results are not relevant. Success is counted in the only currency that matters – Ratings.*

Unfortunately today, the more outlandish the claim, the crazier the conspiracy theory, and the more unparliamentary the language, the better it is for ratings. However, in order to maintain attention (and distract from lack of achievement) one has to create ever more outlandish spectacles.
This has to end. *We now have the spectacle of a sitting Chief Minister accusing the Prime Minister of India of planning to murder him! Do we want to live in a country where the boundaries of civil discourse permit such wild and baseless accusations for the sake of television ratings? Do we want our polity to be “Trumpified”?*

I call upon all remaining supporters of the AAP to take back their movement. To *return to the positivity and hope of the Anna Hazare days, to kick out the fakes, and the natakbaazes.* It time to return to the soul of the movement – a fight against corruption, a fight for the rights guaranteed in our constitution, and at its core, a fight by the educated classes for a right to enjoy the Indian dream. I know all of you want what is best for the country, you must start by ending the Arvind Kejriwal Show.

_Rohan Parikh, a businessman working in education and real estate, is an alumni of the Wharton School of Business and INSEAD. Outside of business his interests are in public policy and social enterprise. Views expressed by the author are personal._

http://indianexpress.com/article/bl...how-an-open-letter-to-aap-supporters-2941842/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

ONE PAID AAP SPAMMER GETS BANNED, NEXT COMES TO SPAM THIS THREAD. THE SPAMMER'S DON'T EVEN LEAVE CHANCE TO TAKE POT SHOTS AT MODI ON THREAD ABOUT 29 MISSING ARMYMEN - I'D REQUEST ALL THE MEMBERS TO REPORT THIS SPAMMER'S SPAM POSTS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Indian cities are a garbage.
Thanks to nation looting for 65yrs by Anti National Congress.

For the fake handles who trend #ModiDisappoints, i wanna know, you judged him by two years?
And ready to vote back a corrupt Anti National Congress who looted India left right and center for 65 yrs?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Rahul takes fresh dig at Modi, this time bullet trains


India not ambitious enough to seal trade pact: US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*To all posters in this thread*

This is a discussion on Indian political news and all updates regarding the same...

I have been seeing that all of the posters have independent leanings towards different political parties and ideologies. That in our country is understandable as users are from all different places including many from abroad (with roots in India)

What i am feeling very sad is about the constant fights on ideologies of left vs right or AAP vs Congress vs BJP vs RSS or whatever..

This thread has been going down the drain with constant potshots and fight between AAP vs BJP. I can understand its a topic of discussion and you all folks wish to contribute but dont go over the top.

an example is our @ashok321 - 
my friend day and night bashing Modi wont lead to anything. You need to know PDF has may be 0.000000001% representation of the whole country's democratic population who may vote or bring a change to their ideological drift...

I understand few of your points you raise is logical but then it looks as if there is a campaign to malign Modi everytime i look into this thread.

The same goes for @others as well..
meme after meme going after Kejriwal does not change anything. In a way you are only giving AK more limelight by making him known to everyone with continuous memes and barbs.

Of course when they say something or comment you folks are free to discuss. Its your fundamental right.

Pls introspect a bit. In this fight there are more important political news and topics being left in oblivion. 

@nair - 
Sir, i hope i am not curbing anybody's freedom here. But i felt you sir might have observed the same. Pls add or correct me in case i am out of line.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

PARIKRAMA said:


> *To all posters in this thread*
> 
> This is a discussion on Indian political news and all updates regarding the same...
> 
> I have been seeing that all of the posters have independent leanings towards different political parties and ideologies. That in our country is understandable as users are from all different places including many from abroad (with roots in India)
> 
> What i am feeling very sad is about the constant fights on ideologies of left vs right or AAP vs Congress vs BJP vs RSS or whatever..
> 
> This thread has been going down the drain with constant potshots and fight between AAP vs BJP. I can understand its a topic of discussion and you all folks wish to contribute but dont go over the top.
> 
> an example is our @ashok321 -
> my friend day and night bashing Modi wont lead to anything. You need to know PDF has may be 0.000000001% representation of the whole country's democratic population who may vote or bring a change to their ideological drift...
> 
> I understand few of your points you raise is logical but then it looks as if there is a campaign to malign Modi everytime i look into this thread.
> 
> The same goes for @others as well..
> meme after meme going after Kejriwal does not change anything. In a way you are only giving AK more limelight by making him known to everyone with continuous memes and barbs.
> 
> Of course when they say something or comment you folks are free to discuss. Its your fundamental right.
> 
> Pls introspect a bit. In this fight there are more important political news and topics being left in oblivion.
> 
> @nair -
> Sir, i hope i am not curbing anybody's freedom here. But i felt you sir might have observed the same. Pls add or correct me in case i am out of line.
> 
> Regards,



Please note that I am putting all Indian posts in a concise way to save PDF bandwidth. I can open several threads everyday that I do not want to, like other well known Mr. K.

Also, I am not against others who do Kejriwal & congress bashing. Have you heard from me to you - That you should rate other negatively?

If I do not post here, I will open threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

ashok321 said:


> Please note that I am putting all Indian posts in a concise way to save PDF bandwidth. I can open several threads everyday that I do not want to, like other well known Mr. K.
> 
> Also, I am not against others who do Kejriwal & congress bashing. Have you heard from me to you - That you should rate other negatively?
> 
> If I do not post here, I will open threads.


Dont take to your heart bcz someone opined for a rating against you. I am only wanting not only you but everybody to tone down a bit of political fights.

I am infact very happy that you had been collating all data in this thread pertaining to politics.

But you do know questioning everything on Modi wont help us have a healthy debate.

It is same for all users who keeps on gng after AAP or AK. AK did some good work too which we forget quickly like we forget for every other political party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

PARIKRAMA said:


> Dont take to your heart bcz someone opined for a rating against you. I am only wanting not only you but everybody to tone down a bit of political fights.
> 
> I am infact very happy that you had been collating all data in this thread pertaining to politics.
> 
> But you do know questioning everything on Modi wont help us have a healthy debate.
> 
> It is same for all users who keeps on gng after AAP or AK. AK did some good work too which we forget quickly like we forget for every other political party.




I just realized that You thanked a poster, who wanted you to rate my posts in a negative manner.
Does It means you are hand in gloves with them?
Instead of addressing THAT poster, you endorsed such post by delivering a thanks to her doormat. 

How fair?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

ashok321 said:


> I just realized that You thanked a poster, who wanted you to rate my posts in a negative manner.
> Does It means you are hand in gloves with them?
> Instead of addressing THAT poster, you endorsed such post by delivering a thanks to her doormat.
> 
> How fair?


If you check my profile i have thanked almost everyone bcz i listen to their opinions. It helps in discussion. If someone is against me or even having a negative opinion, it does not mean i will close my eyes and ears ...

By listening to all types of opinions then only i can open my mind and use my logic to differentiate between right or wrong. Ins pite of I thanking i did not do as was told. What it says? I used my own logic to assess and come to a conclusion that discussing with you and all is a better way then giving a rating.

Buddy, i am not a biased person .. so don feel that i am hard on you by any chance.. my opinion is pertaining to everyone including you.


----------



## ashok321

PARIKRAMA said:


> If you check my profile i have thanked almost everyone bcz i listen to their opinions. It helps in discussion. If someone is against me or even having a negative opinion, it does not mean i will close my eyes and ears ...
> 
> By listening to all types of opinions then only i can open my mind and use my logic to differentiate between right or wrong. Ins pite of I thanking i did not do as was told. What it says? I used my own logic to assess and come to a conclusion that discussing with you and all is a better way then giving a rating.
> 
> Buddy, i am not a biased person .. so don feel that i am hard on you by any chance.. my opinion is pertaining to everyone including you.




I have kept 10 trouble makers at arms length by sending their IDs to my ignore list.

And I have requested through one of my posts - If you people can not digest my posts (mostly news headlines) then ignore me.

Is this not fairness from my part?

Now tell them to ignore me and close this chapter.

Thanks in advance/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

You guys should cool down a bit.. see how different opinions and ideologies are bringing so much division here.. Lets hear each side out and critique it.. discuss debate and have an understanding from 360 degree viewpoint.

ATM we all have closed eyes and ears. lets give everyone a fair chance...

Communication is very important bcz its via communication only you can reach each others heart and mind....

Just try and tone it down a bit thats all..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759077842604785664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Census Figures Say Mostly All Indians Believe In God, Hardly Any Atheists*

http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/0...eve-in-god-hardly-any/?utm_hp_ref=in-homepage


----------



## Crixus

and How this post belongs to Political section 


ashok321 said:


> *Census Figures Say Mostly All Indians Believe In God, Hardly Any Atheists*
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/0...eve-in-god-hardly-any/?utm_hp_ref=in-homepage


----------



## ashok321

Post # 53511 has the following:







And how this post belongs to Political section
And many more, on whom you have selectively & silently closed your eyes.

Did you remind all 9 people about this before coming against me?
What is your goal here?
To look for a fight?

@Crixus


----------



## Crixus

Buddy actually all post are remotely related some politicians or some political party , I am not able to find such connection in your post thats why I asked the question



ashok321 said:


> Post # 53511 has the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how this post belongs to Political section
> And many more, on whom you have selectively & silently closed your eyes.
> 
> Did you remind all 9 people about this before coming against me?
> What is your goal here?
> To look for a fight?
> 
> @Crixus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Crixus said:


> Buddy actually all post are remotely related some politicians or some political party , I am not able to find such connection in your post thats why I asked the question



Then my post is also REMOTELY connected with some politicians.
Live with it.


----------



## Darmashkian

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...radesh-even-as-tdp-demands/article8917723.ece

If BJP loses heavily in UP,it is time for the TDP to leave the NDA


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759063445618565120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759063829032558592
http://www.firstpost.com/politics/n...p-has-chandrababu-naidu-cornered-2919912.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

PARIKRAMA said:


> @nair -
> Sir, i hope i am not curbing anybody's freedom here. But i felt you sir might have observed the same. Pls add or correct me in case i am out of line.
> 
> Regards



We have overwhelming number of BJP supporters here, we used to have decent numbers of UPA and AAP supporters before 2014 elections........ after the elections some of them have left the forum and rest have taken a back seat...... So it is BJP supporters vs few aap and other guys........ 

The problem here is lack of respect for each other or each other's ideologies....which can be seen in the debates here...... I normally come here when there is an election, as you can read different perspectives and gather several information here.... I must say there are several guys who has good knowledge on politics in this forum.....

I agree with you and with your intentions.... The reason why this thread remained problem free because, mostly it is indians here and posts are hardly reported...... The thread is largely self moderated, and when things get out of hands we should involve and bring it bak.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Parul said:


> Letter by NDTV employee for NDTV employee:



Dude translation plz


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

*A Jet Propelled By Don Ibrahim*

An exclusive extract from Josy Joseph’s book on Dawood's hold over Indian business and the questionable rise of Jet Airways

http://www.outlookindia.com/magazine/story/a-jet-propelled-by-don-ibrahim/297557


----------



## ashok321

The global food security challenge is unambiguous: by 2050, the world must feed nine billion people.

According to the Global Hunger Index 2014, India ranks 55 out of the world’s 120 hungriest countries even behind some of its smaller South Asian counterparts like Nepal (rank 44) and Sri Lanka (39).

While Modi sleeps at the wheels!

http://thewire.in/54809/chronic-hunger-lingers-in-the-midst-of-plenty/






*India is Arnab and Arnab is India*

http://thewire.in/54705/india-arnab-arnab-india/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759348211068854272






BJP state Haryana in such a mess.
While PM of India never utters a single word.
But when one Kisan commits a suicide in front of Kejriwal.
He quickly tweets.





*Why Modi Hates Kejriwal More Than Anyone Else*

http://www.huffingtonpost.in/akshay...more-than-anyone-else/?utm_hp_ref=in-homepage

*



*


What is it that Narendra Modi values more than winning elections? What does he want, now that he has achieved the highest political office that the Indian democracy allows a citizen to occupy? He wants to be a Prime Minister who will be remembered as the Pandit Nehru of 21st century India. He wants to leave behind a legacy which will grant him direct entry into school textbooks, cultural symbols and the average Indian's consciousness. Only death could displace Nehru as India's unchallenged leader, after remaining in office for 17 illustrious years. That is what Modi is after. While there is nothing objectionable about a Prime Minister who wants to dominate history, it is this aspiration of his that makes him despise that one man who has the potential to crush his dreams: *Arvind Kejriwal.*


*Only two parties in India at this point are presently growing: BJP and AAP. The Congress and the Communists are in secular decline. *

Regional parties continue to be in one stage or another of their sine curve in their respective states. *The BJP and AAP are the only parties rapidly expanding in previously uncharted territories. The BJP's ambitious and determined push in West Bengal, the Northeast and Kerala could yield fresh electoral gains for the party by 2019 from states where it has never had much influence. The Aam Aadmi Party is in pole position in Punjab and is expected to finish with a historic seat tally in the February 2017 elections. In Goa, the party is making significant inroads and one survey by a private polling agency puts it ahead of the Congress but behind the BJP as of June 2016. The party is also making waves in Gujarat and with the momentum generated by victories in Punjab and Goa, it could propel itself to become the main opposition to the BJP in Gujarat.*


*The AAP could well be running three state governments and play the role of the chief opposition in a fourth. Even if it fails to win a majority in Goa, which is the worst case scenario, it will be the third most influential party in Indian politics after the BJP and Congress. With full states under its control, the AAP will be free from the daily shadow boxing that is forced by the Prime Minister's Office on the Delhi government.*


*What Modi fails to understand is that using the police to destroy a party may work in states like Chhattisgarh or Gujarat... but not in Delhi...*


As the leader of one of the most influential and rapidly expanding political forces in contemporary Indian politics, Kejriwal will be well placed to challenge Modi in 2019. His ability to befriend regional leaders (who have a relatively clean image) is evident by the fact that the Chief Ministers of Bihar and West Bengal often share platforms with him, and are known to have a good working relationship. This is not to suggest in any way that Arvind Kejriwal can or even wants to be the Prime Minister in 2019 – that, frankly, is not even the aim of the Aam Aadmi Party. All that this means is that the country would be one step closer towards accomplishing AAP's mission to establish a genuine, honest, pro-people and post-ideological government at the Centre that does not have the baggage of socio-religious conservatism and is not aligned to either economic models of the 20th century.


*The power and potential that Arvind Kejriwal has to challenge Modi in the future is not lost on the BJP leadership. As of 29 July, 2016, 13 AAP MLAs have made one or more trips of varying periods to jail, in concocted cases filed against them by the Delhi Police, which happens to report to the Central government. While it does seem wrong to say that all of these cases are purely figments of imagination, it is also rather farcical to believe that arresting almost 20% of MLAs of a single state Assembly is business as usual.*

*Delhi happens to be the only state Assembly in the history of independent India to have sitting MLAs who are dragged by policemen and locked up in jails. Many MLAs have already been acquitted by lower courts. And many others are out on bail because Delhi Police has failed to provide any evidence that could convince the court that there was any need for the arrest in the first place. When AAP MLA Amanatullah was granted bail by Saket Court, the judge rapped the police for failing to present any material that justified the arrest.*

*AAP is the only force which has the platform and the guts to take on a dictator, and Modi knows it.*

In what seemed to be right out of a comic movie on an African tin-pot dictator, the Delhi Commission for Women (DCW) Chief Swati Maliwal had an FIR filed against her for allegedly revealing the name of a rape and murder victim. Of course it had no connection with Swati's role in pulling up some police officials for their role in that very case. While the arrests of MLAs have not yet resulted in adequate and proportionate media outcry about the vindictive actions, the FIR against Swati managed to awaken sections of the media who had been oblivious to what has been happening in the capital city.

Arvind Kejriwal's mere existence angers Modi on the one hand, and his ability to eat up the Congress makes the Gandhi _Parivar_ nervous. Despite Modi's repeated vindictive actions against an elected state government, the Congress's dead silence says more than anything that the party has ever said about AAP. "_Dushman ka dushman, dost hota hai_" and the Congress could not have found a more useful friend at a time when its survival is at stake.

*Why should Modi not be angry with Kejriwal? Kejriwal has given more than enough reason for Modi to be mad at him. What Modi fails to understand is that using the police to destroy a party may work in states like Chhattisgarh or Gujarat. But when a party is headquartered and founded in Delhi, not even the gods can make it disappear under the full glare of the national media. *

*Members of the BJP made light of Kejriwal's concern that he may be killed off. Public memory may be short, but it does not change the fact that Haren Pandya, Gujarat's Revenue Minister was likely murdered for political convenience less than 15 years ago. Also, those mocking Kejriwal suddenly go silent when they are reminded that Narendra Modi himself had made similar remarks about the Congress's intention to have him killed off in 2014.*

History is written by the victor, and to be able to dictate history Modi cannot afford to have AAP around for too long.
Modi's vendetta against the AAP will not stop and nor will AAP's rapid expansion. AAP is the only force which has the platform and the guts to take on a dictator, and Modi knows it. The aspiring Nehru of the 21st century cannot afford to be defeated or his mandate diminished at the hands of a rookie who has not even been in politics for five years. History is written by the victor, and to be able to dictate history Modi cannot afford to have AAP around for too long. *Unfortunately for him, Arvind Kejriwal and the Aam Aadmi Party are here to stay.*





*BJP contradicts Mehbooba, says forces were aware of Wani's presence:*

*AAP MLA Naresh Yadav granted bail in sacrilege case:* 

Modi proposes, Judge disposes:

*Modi's going back to China; will meet Xi, Obama at G-20:*

How Rajnath Singh Shot India in the Heart

Gone Girls: 31 Assamese Minors Trafficked to Inculcate 'Hindu Values' in Them, Media Reports Claim

No faith in Smriti? Worries over shrinking textile job basket

PM Modi must begin campaign to free Azad Kashmir: Ramdev

*मजीठिया की स्टेटस रिपोर्ट ने खोली बड़े अखबारों की असलियत*


----------



## dray

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1233565083322763

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759359186069098496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759291281722007552
While he does nothing for dying farmers of India, Modi eats Cashew atta Rotis...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759363545855172610
*With Arunachal Verdict, Modi Government Is Looking Distressingly Undemocratic *

http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/0...looking-distressingly/?utm_hp_ref=in-analysis






Army begins takeover of controversial Adarsh building

Protect citizens amid 'intolerance': US to govt

BJP Minister asks, "If you protect cows like this, who will protect Humans"


----------



## ashok321

Build toilets in three months: HC to govt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759395849122131969
Revengeful & rancorous Modi, who transfered the judge!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759415433443282945


----------



## Soumitra

Parul said:


>



the leftist rag Daily o is full of anti kalam articles
*Let me explain everything APJ Abdul Kalam was not*
http://www.dailyo.in/politics/shekh...ar-deal-us-owaisi-rdro-isro/story/1/5358.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Dalits set to hold mass gathering in Ahmedabad tomorrow

*Jet Airways' dubious links with don Dawood Ibrahim under scanner again*


1,700 dalits move to forsake Hinduism

Modi's Hinduism is saying bye bye..

Barkha Dutt rips apart Arnab Goswami in an FB post


As CM, Modi let 2 lakh cr dal scam take place: Cong


High Court dismisses MP minister's plea in 'paid news' case


Public to prepare AAP’s manifesto

Sonia to retire after health hiccups; leaves Congress in worse shape than before

So-called protectors damaging Hinduism: BJP MP


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Mob attacks house over alleged cow slaughter in Muzzafarnagar:*
*
Again?

Holy cow!*

*Must read:*

http://www.newslaundry.com/2016/07/29/why-i-can-no-longer-laugh-at-arnab-goswami/#

*Why I can no longer laugh at Arnab Goswami*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759562103556636672
*Operation Shuddhikaran: RSS organisations in the dock on alleged trafficking of tribal girls*

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...land-rss-organisations-dock-conversions/52342

*Operation Shuddhikaran: Yes 30 girls had come from Assam, confirmed Delhi's Swami Narayan Mandir in-charge Dalipbhai *

*"One year into the initiation, they (Muslim and Christian girls) will fully identify themselves as Hindus"*

*Operation Shuddhikaran: "Yes we take in Christian girls, we know all that, but we will show how the system works" *

*"The Vishwa Hindu Parishad man from Devsiri took away our girls.”*


----------



## Local_Legend

*Another AAP MLA arrested in case of party worker Soni's suicide*

New Delhi: Yet another Aam Aadmi Party lawmaker was arrested by the Delhi Police on Saturday night.

According to reports, Sharad Chauhan, a lawmaker from Narela, has been arrested in the suicide case of AAP worker Soni. 7 others have also been arrested alongwith the AAP MLA.

Soni had committed suicide on July 19, alleging that she was urged by fellow party worker Ramesh Bhardwaj to "make compromises with her body" to "rise in the party".

"Ramesh Bharadwaj forced me to take this extreme step. I do not wish to live any further," she had said in a video statement.

Following the arrest, AAP leader Ashutosh hit out at the Modi government at the Centre.


http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...ed-in-case-of-party-worker-sonis-suicide.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Congress slams Manohar Parrikar over Aamir Khan remarks*

Congress today attacked Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar over Aamir Khan remakrs, accusing BJP and RSS of “concerted conspiracy” to hound Dalits, minorities, writers, actors and whoever dissents against the Narendra Modi government.

“Shameful that @manoharparrikar threatens ‘teaching a lesson’ to ‘actors’, instead of training his guns elsewhere,” Congress spokesperson Randeep S Surjewala said.


http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/parrikar-over-aamir-khan-remarks/52811

Cong slams Parrikar for criticizing Aamir on 'unpatriotic' comments


----------



## CorporateAffairs

http://www.ndtv.com/bihar/dalit-woman-branded-witch-allegedly-forced-to-drink-urine-in-bihar-1438169

Now, where are the champions of "Dalit Pride" ?
Will the same protests happen in Patna?
FCUK you Anti Nationals.



ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759395849122131969
> Revengeful & rancorous Modi, who transfered the judge!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759415433443282945



Two little too late. Judiciary infested with Anti National Congress scum.

MLAs shifting to BJP is illegal in UK and Arunachal, but legal in Andhra and Telangana?
Shame on these maggots.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759679395694989313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759713687657558017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759711264947843073
See the #AAP fear effect?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759705390007189504
Gujarat Dalits on the road:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759703929240162304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758707460265897984


----------



## ashok321

Watch how India works, and India's Home Minister who does not know what is JuD:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759731588057796609

Hardik claims BJP chief Amit Shah trying to harass him in Udaipur
BJP Gujarat withdrew 90% cases relating to Patidars.
What does it say about the Gujarat political reality vs its judiciary & police which is at its beck n call, rain or shine.
Slap the cases anytime on anyone, and when you know they are counter productive, withdraw them immediately. 
This is Modi's state, this is Modi's India.

Shame.

A few samples of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's silence
If India is to make J&K love India, referendum is the only way


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759749436427730945






Goa polls: Shiv Sena rules out alliance with BJP or Cong

Amarinder takes a dig at PM


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759642703793651713

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759657252928249856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759641522417590272
*Backlash After Defence Minister Talks Of 'Lesson' To Aamir Khan And Snapdeal*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/defe...gress-attack-after-jibe-at-aamir-khan-1438423


----------



## ashok321

*BJP leader seeks Ashok Chakra for personnel who killed Burhan Wani:*

“FEDERAL FRONT”, A MUCH NEEDED ALLIANCE







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759798239621029888


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759807624627953664
Modi was thrown out of the house because he stole jewelery - Modi's brother Prahlad Modi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759776562103193602


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759807624627953664
> Modi was thrown out of the house because he stole jewelery - Modi's brother Prahlad Modi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759776562103193602



We know you hate Modi ; but this is just TOO cheap 

Here is the truth 

http://www.abplive.in/viral-sach/viral-sach-pm-modi-was-not-evicted-out-of-his-house-356215


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759760759643529216


----------



## dray



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

*Karunanidhi's lust for power, Sharad Pawar's ability to manipulate, Mayawati's penchant for crassness, Mamta Banerjee's high drama, Mulayam's sucking up to minority vote banks, Laloo Yadav's conniving nature, Rahul Gandhi's love for cheap photo-op politics and Digvijay Singh's utter shamelessness.

 Add all these qualities, stir with a big Jhadu and who do you get?

 Yeah, you guessed it!

...
The CM of the Universe ( the great Kejriwal)*

*-TFI*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

No govt accommodation for former CMs: SC

Complaints against SC, HC judges may go to panel


AF missing plane: Pilot may not have switched on AN-32's alert beacon, says manufacturer
China contradicts NPT consensus by supplying reactors to Pakistan: Report


NIA chargesheet refers to 14 Islamic preachers


SC protects cows, zealots needn’t break law


Bad roads killed over 10k people in 2015


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

CAG bhi Modi say mili hai ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

NADA clears Narsingh Yadav. Not sure if he will be going to rio or not. 

@arp2041 @Roybot


----------



## Parul

Anandi Bhain tohave Gayo.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760093277953544192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

BJP in Gujarat is scared of AAP, says Kejriwal after Anandiben Patel offers resignation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760089798354804740
*AAP claims credit for Anandiben Patel's resignation :*

Meghna Patel, model who posed semi-nude for PM Modi, joins NCP

*Goa govt spent Rs 500 on 2 visits of Kejriwal*


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> BJP in Gujarat is scared of AAP, says Kejriwal after Anandiben Patel offers resignation
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760089798354804740
> *AAP claims credit for Anandiben Patel's resignation :*
> 
> Meghna Patel, model who posed semi-nude for PM Modi, joins NCP
> 
> *Goa govt spent Rs 500 on 2 visits of Kejriwal*


Ya too much pressure


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760116320591450112


----------



## Grevion

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760116320591450112


Yeah its true. After Modi Gujarat was never the same under Anandiben Patel. Lots of negative news coming out of Gujarat these days plus the patidar aandolan was managed very poorly by the Guj. govt.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760147710838202368


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Star Wars @PARIKRAMA @Levina @Parul @Star Wars @ranjeet @noksss 

GST could be passed on Wednesday 


Please don't tell me I am wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> @Star Wars @PARIKRAMA @Levina @Parul @Star Wars @ranjeet @noksss
> 
> GST could be passed on Wednesday
> 
> 
> Please don't tell me I am wrong.


No..not at all.

It has been listed in RS agenda on wednesday. BJP wants MPs to be present on that day....and congress is supporting it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760310940768305154

Finally!!

It took a lot of coercing...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

GST statute Bill to face test in Rajya Sabha tomorrow

_NEW DELHI: The crucial constitutional amendment Bill preparing the ground for the goods and services tax (GST) is set to be taken up for consideration and approval by the Rajya Sabha on Wednesday, following parleys to cajole Congress and other parties to support the legislation. _

Desperate BJP.


_The Congress opposition related to three key points - legislative capping of the GST rate, abolition of 1% inter-state tax to favour manufacturing states and a legislated dispute-resolution mechanism. Prime Minister Modi sought to break the logjam by meeting Congress President Sonia Gandhi and former prime minister Manmohan Singh in November last year. However, the party withheld its assent alleging that the government had not followed up on these talks. The latest changes seek to address Congress concerns. _

*BJP got a face saving formula.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760192416729010176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760315051727261696
WTF! is this Hinduism?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760118244719992832


----------



## noksss

Abingdonboy said:


> @Star Wars @PARIKRAMA @Levina @Parul @Star Wars @ranjeet @noksss
> 
> GST could be passed on Wednesday
> 
> 
> Please don't tell me I am wrong.



Hopefully it should go but when you are dealing with someone like this u cant predict the outcome

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760342483133792257

Uprising that led to Gujarat CM Anandiben Patel's downfall


----------



## noksss

500 Cr tax notice for NDTV
https://www.pgurus.com/ndtv-claimed-sold-dreams-said-no-sham-transaction-slaps-₹525-cr-fine/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

Is GST bill going to be introduced this week?


----------



## Soumitra

Śakra said:


> Is GST bill going to be introduced this week?


It is going to be introduced tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

litefire said:


> Yeah its true. After Modi Gujarat was never the same under Anandiben Patel. Lots of negative news coming out of Gujarat these days plus the patidar aandolan was managed very poorly by the Guj. govt.




If you AAPtards think that BJP would get anything less than 100% seats in Gujarat ,as long as Modi is PM candidate, I could only pity you. You people have never grown out your daddy's shadow to know how Indian and its electorate works.


----------



## ashok321

From present 123 to 100?

Means 23 more opponents to verify BJP misconduct.

Progress or retrogression?
ROFOL

Keep on keeping.

PS: BJPian morons losing their strength yet feel happy?

Rasi jal gayi per bal nahi gaya.
LOL


----------



## Grevion

A bit old news that this thread missed -

*Placed last in alphabetical order, West Bengal wants ‘West’ dropped*
*Prior to that, the previous Left Front government led by Buddhadeb Bhattacharjee, had also raised the issue.*
WRITTEN BY ANIRUDDHA GHOSAL | KOLKATA |Published On:July 26, 2016 4:04 Am






THE WEST Bengal government is once again planning to take up with the Centre the issue of changing the state’s name to resolve the problem being placed last “alphabetically”. The move, official sources said, comes after Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee’s chance to speak at the Inter-State Council meeting, chaired by Prime Minister Narendra Modi in Delhi earlier this month, came at the very end.

Sources in Nabanna, the state secretariat at Howrah, claimed that Mamata wants the word “West dropped from the state’s name”. She wants the state to be called either ‘Bangla’ or ‘Banga’, while Bengal could remain as the English name.

The demand for changing the state’s name due to alphabetical reasons is not new. In 2011, a consensus to rename West Bengal as Paschimbanga was reached at an all-party meeting and a decision was taken in the assembly “to raise the state’s position alphabetically”. Apart from the Trinamool Congressgovernment, the Opposition parties, led by the CPM, at the time had also supported the move.

Prior to that, the previous Left Front government led by Buddhadeb Bhattacharjee, had also raised the issue.

The reason, officials explained, was that at every state-level conclave, speakers from West Bengal were inevitably the last. “The speakers at the end tend to get less time to present their views. By the time our speakers actually get the opportunity to talk, every one is tired and the event gets wrapped up. quickly. This has been an issue faced by us for a long time,” said a state government official.

After the 2011 decision, the then joint secretary (Centre-State) in Ministry of Home Affairs, Suresh Kumar, had informed the state government that a Bill — West Bengal (Alteration of Name) Act, 2014 —would be tabled in Parliament, said officials. “However no action has been taken on this and the bill was never tabled in the House,” the official said.

In the recent Inter-State Council meeting, which began early in the morning and lasted till almost 7pm, Mamata was the last speaker. While other chief ministers got the opportunity to speak for considerable periods of time, officials said that Mamata got only around 10 minutes and was highly dissatisfied with the meeting. “The chief minister had wanted to communicate a number of issues to the Prime Minister. But this wasn’t the case. By the time, she got to speak every one was tired and no one was interested. By virtue of being the last state alphabetically, we have been continually discriminated against,” added the official.

Now, Mamata wants the state to be either called ‘Bangla’ or ‘Banga’. “This would allow the state to be one of the early speakers. The power to change the name of the state lies with the Centre. Previously other states such as Odisha have changed their name. We have been given instructions to pursue the matter immediately with the Centre,” added the official.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...order-west-bengal-wants-west-dropped-2935686/


----------



## ashok321

GST Bill amendments circulated, RS to take it up tomorrow

(Congress amendments)

Lol

So on BJP/Modi (GST) I would say the following:

*Ab aya unth pahad ke niche*

Modi had to accept the opponents demands & compromise, for not having enough RS members of its own. Congress has more RS members than the BJP. Even then this democratic dictator Modi wanted to be intransigent, without realising that he can not afford this posture or such attitude.

Its democracy Modi dude!





Undue privileges to daughter sullied Guj CM's image

And no arrest like Delhi MLAs?






India Has 12 Million Married Children Under Age Ten

This is the entire population of Rwanda.






*Sonia Gandhi*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760420164731039744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760407210891612161
BJP/Modi lies debunked.


----------



## Grevion

A_Poster said:


> If you AAPtards think that BJP would get anything less than 100% seats in Gujarat ,as long as Modi is PM candidate, I could only pity you. You people have never grown out your daddy's shadow to know how Indian and its electorate works.


Gujarat was ruled by other political groups before BJP and the current regime is not here to stay forever. Only a fool with no acquaintance of Indian electoral history would make such comments.
When it comes to politics nothing is eternal.


----------



## ashok321

*Cut hands of govt officials accepting bribes, says Goa MLA*

If this rule is applied on a national level, many of Modi's criminally charged will not be able to clap or sign any affidavit.

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...officials-accepting-bribes-says-goa-mla/53338


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760443625645887489
One by one they will run towards London, with no _Salmon run_.


----------



## Soumitra

*Folks, elections in UP are round the corner !*

Ray Bradbury, the famous American novelist, once said _“I was not predicting the future, I was trying to prevent it”_. Closer to home in India, driven by the hate for the man who broke Delhi’s Omerta code, _media shops_ have taken this Bradbury maxim quite literally.

*Traumatized with Modi’s astounding victory in the 2014 general elections and wounded further by the assembly results in Maharashtra and Haryana, where BJP tasted unprecedented success propelled by Modi Tsunami, media shops learned a key lesson nonetheless.* *The lesson was that if BJP was allowed to set the agenda (usually a potent mix of development and cultural nationalism) with the main opposition merely either trying to catch up or negate it, BJP will be unassailable.* The _media shops_ quickly recognised that an agenda like this transcends all socio-economic barriers, appealing to a much wider voter base. More importantly, it transforms the profile of a voter. A caste conscious voter becomes an aspirational voter. Such a change causes a wide disruption on a predictable political canvass since pressure groups, nurtured for years by establishment forces to control social bases, cannot deliver anymore. They do not have the answers sought by this new voter base looking beyond their immediate identity. A simple idea when associated with a _doer _like Narendra Modi could yield rich dividends.

*Having decoded the success of BJP, the media shops along with their masters and sympathisers converged to devise strategies to arrest this growing tide of BJP.* *Consequently, they concluded that the following must be done a) find ways to dismember the BJP´s new avatar as a development party, pinning it back as a Hindu party b) instead of viewing BJP´s victory as one big behemoth event, break it down to the incremental voters it added in the 2014 election in each state and try to wean them away c) change the political narrative for egs. development, clean government, etc where the BJP has somewhat good track record to showcase and replace it with a narrative where the BJP could be targeted much more easily d) strike like a guerrilla i.e. swoop down from all sides and then disappear quickly, leaving the BJP puzzled whom to respond.*

The benefits of this strategy were obvious; if implemented correctly, this could arrest the tectonic but so far only temporal shift of voters from identity based to development based politics, sap the BJP’s positive momentum generated by victory in 2014 and help escape the wrath of government in any one particular direction enabling them to live to fight another day (_read election_).

*First it started with Delhi, petty news of theft in Churches were given wide coverage, creating a perception that Christians are under siege in the National capital. In no time, a non issue became a matter of life and death in the TV studios of media shops for every secularist worth his/her salt – in a classical case of agenda setting. Overnight, BJP was bracketed as a communal party for no rhyme or reason. *A political “hawa” was created by journalists, some of whom who were recently exposed, by fanning fires over Ghar Wapsi which involved a bunch of fanatics who had nothing to do with the BJP whatsoever. Result? A strong consolidation of minorities, particularly Muslims and Sikhsbehind AAP. The entire narrative was shifted largely from development to secularism and somewhat to AAP´s freebies, whose morality in a free economy and need basis in a reasonably wealthy state like Delhi escaped any scrutiny. Moreover, _media shops_completely suppressed the massive infighting going in AAP _(which came to fore almost immediately after the Delhi elections)_ in order to not weaken the crusader of their choice i.e Kejriwal. 

*The strategy succeeded with AAP getting a massive mandate and media shops, their sweet revenge. The liberal troops were ordered back to barracks and no one heard a whimper over attacks on Christians thereafter. Suddenly, everyone was safe under the same dispensation and same police.*

Predictably, the Delhi results emboldened the _media shops_ and the next stage was set in Bihar. Earlier during the general elections, the BJP had made big strides in Bihar owing to the incremental vote from a large section of EBC as well Yadav voters i.e traditional voters of Nitish and Lalu. If Bihar was to be redeemed, then this vote base must be snatched back from the BJP. *Therefore, as the Bihar elections approached besides usual secular rhetoric over Dadri beef tragedy and Award Wapsi, a narrative was spun portraying the BJP as anti-poor and anti-reservation. Media shops cleverly primed the voters by fronting Lalu as a champion of the downtrodden while projecting Nitish as the face of development pandering to the urban voters. One obscure statement after the other from Lalu and people close to him about how BJP was planning to get rid of reservation was pitched systematically as the election campaign proceeded, lending a sense of credibility to this utter falsehood.* BJP was found licking its wound and by the time it could get itelf sorted out, the narrative has already changed from _Vikaaswaad_to _Jaatiwaad_. It was left defending reservation on one hand and disowning Dadri incident on the other. Consequence? Incremental voters that came with NDA forces during 2014 deserted it and along with Muslims, consolidated behind Lalu and Nitish, who were effectively projected as their _messiahs._

*The world has neither heard a whisper ever since about BJP´s plan to get rid of reservation nor about the Award Wapsi gang, who seem to be happy again with how things are in India, that is until the next elections. Perception won, reality lost.*

Two out of two, _media shops_ have now trained their eyes now on Uttar Pradesh. *The strategy has been activated; scare away the incremental voters i.e. Dalits, change the narrative and frustrate BJP´s plans to build a grand coalition of castes and ability to set UP´s election agenda. *When the time is ripe, other forces will be unleashed too. We should just get prepared for a huge propaganda onslaught.

*Indeed, when every report becomes report worthy just because media shops can bring in the Dalit identity, then make no mistake that elections in UP are just round the corner!*

*http://www.opindia.com/2016/08/folks-elections-in-up-are-round-the-corner/*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## A_Poster

litefire said:


> Gujarat was ruled by other political groups before BJP and the current regime is not here to stay forever. Only a fool with no acquaintance of Indian electoral history would make such comments.
> When it comes to politics nothing is eternal.




Thank you mr. AAPtard for proving me correct. You have as much understanding of Indian politics as a 4 year old has of female anatomy.

Modi is a Gujarati ,and unlike cow-belt people, Gujaratis rarely get chance to become PM, and as long as he is BJP supremo and a PM candidate, Gujarat would always vote BJP. They may cry or complain; Some Congress supporters and braindead aaptards would even try their favorite shitstirring antics, but when it comes to vote, they would vote for BJP, come hell. Similar is the case with Assamiya, Tamil, Telegus, Kannada ,and Marathis (all ethno-centric states of India). It would be BJP 100% in central election ,even if it fields a flagpole for Lok Sabha election, and a comfortable majority in Vidhan Sabha election. A single rally of Modi would destroy decades of hard work of any other party in Gujarat.

After him, Gujarat would be fair game for any party. Till then No one has any chance in Gujarat. This must have been pretty clear when Patels/Patidars dropped Hardik Patel as if he is a leaper ,once he praised Kejariwal and Nitish. They were/are agitating for Quota and want reservation, not against Modi, and supporting Modi's enemy in his home state is best way to destroy your nascent political career.


As I stated (something which I know due to living in Delhi), most of AAPtards ,barring Muslims, are either bitter of successful people (autorickshaw crowd) or have not grown out of their father's shadow (stupid college students going of some degree mill).I have utter contempt for AAPtards (never had it for congress as there is nothing fundamentally wrong with congress EXCEPT that their Yuvraj is an imbecile) because they want to turn state into their second father- a massive populist handout state- exactly like Venezuela but without Oil.



Soumitra said:


> *Folks, elections in UP are round the corner !*
> 
> Ray Bradbury, the famous American novelist, once said _“I was not predicting the future, I was trying to prevent it”_. Closer to home in India, driven by the hate for the man who broke Delhi’s Omerta code, _media shops_ have taken this Bradbury maxim quite literally.
> 
> *Traumatized with Modi’s astounding victory in the 2014 general elections and wounded further by the assembly results in Maharashtra and Haryana, where BJP tasted unprecedented success propelled by Modi Tsunami, media shops learned a key lesson nonetheless.* *The lesson was that if BJP was allowed to set the agenda (usually a potent mix of development and cultural nationalism) with the main opposition merely either trying to catch up or negate it, BJP will be unassailable.* The _media shops_ quickly recognised that an agenda like this transcends all socio-economic barriers, appealing to a much wider voter base. More importantly, it transforms the profile of a voter. A caste conscious voter becomes an aspirational voter. Such a change causes a wide disruption on a predictable political canvass since pressure groups, nurtured for years by establishment forces to control social bases, cannot deliver anymore. They do not have the answers sought by this new voter base looking beyond their immediate identity. A simple idea when associated with a _doer _like Narendra Modi could yield rich dividends.
> 
> *Having decoded the success of BJP, the media shops along with their masters and sympathisers converged to devise strategies to arrest this growing tide of BJP.* *Consequently, they concluded that the following must be done a) find ways to dismember the BJP´s new avatar as a development party, pinning it back as a Hindu party b) instead of viewing BJP´s victory as one big behemoth event, break it down to the incremental voters it added in the 2014 election in each state and try to wean them away c) change the political narrative for egs. development, clean government, etc where the BJP has somewhat good track record to showcase and replace it with a narrative where the BJP could be targeted much more easily d) strike like a guerrilla i.e. swoop down from all sides and then disappear quickly, leaving the BJP puzzled whom to respond.*
> 
> The benefits of this strategy were obvious; if implemented correctly, this could arrest the tectonic but so far only temporal shift of voters from identity based to development based politics, sap the BJP’s positive momentum generated by victory in 2014 and help escape the wrath of government in any one particular direction enabling them to live to fight another day (_read election_).
> 
> *First it started with Delhi, petty news of theft in Churches were given wide coverage, creating a perception that Christians are under siege in the National capital. In no time, a non issue became a matter of life and death in the TV studios of media shops for every secularist worth his/her salt – in a classical case of agenda setting. Overnight, BJP was bracketed as a communal party for no rhyme or reason. *A political “hawa” was created by journalists, some of whom who were recently exposed, by fanning fires over Ghar Wapsi which involved a bunch of fanatics who had nothing to do with the BJP whatsoever. Result? A strong consolidation of minorities, particularly Muslims and Sikhsbehind AAP. The entire narrative was shifted largely from development to secularism and somewhat to AAP´s freebies, whose morality in a free economy and need basis in a reasonably wealthy state like Delhi escaped any scrutiny. Moreover, _media shops_completely suppressed the massive infighting going in AAP _(which came to fore almost immediately after the Delhi elections)_ in order to not weaken the crusader of their choice i.e Kejriwal.
> 
> *The strategy succeeded with AAP getting a massive mandate and media shops, their sweet revenge. The liberal troops were ordered back to barracks and no one heard a whimper over attacks on Christians thereafter. Suddenly, everyone was safe under the same dispensation and same police.*
> 
> Predictably, the Delhi results emboldened the _media shops_ and the next stage was set in Bihar. Earlier during the general elections, the BJP had made big strides in Bihar owing to the incremental vote from a large section of EBC as well Yadav voters i.e traditional voters of Nitish and Lalu. If Bihar was to be redeemed, then this vote base must be snatched back from the BJP. *Therefore, as the Bihar elections approached besides usual secular rhetoric over Dadri beef tragedy and Award Wapsi, a narrative was spun portraying the BJP as anti-poor and anti-reservation. Media shops cleverly primed the voters by fronting Lalu as a champion of the downtrodden while projecting Nitish as the face of development pandering to the urban voters. One obscure statement after the other from Lalu and people close to him about how BJP was planning to get rid of reservation was pitched systematically as the election campaign proceeded, lending a sense of credibility to this utter falsehood.* BJP was found licking its wound and by the time it could get itelf sorted out, the narrative has already changed from _Vikaaswaad_to _Jaatiwaad_. It was left defending reservation on one hand and disowning Dadri incident on the other. Consequence? Incremental voters that came with NDA forces during 2014 deserted it and along with Muslims, consolidated behind Lalu and Nitish, who were effectively projected as their _messiahs._
> 
> *The world has neither heard a whisper ever since about BJP´s plan to get rid of reservation nor about the Award Wapsi gang, who seem to be happy again with how things are in India, that is until the next elections. Perception won, reality lost.*
> 
> Two out of two, _media shops_ have now trained their eyes now on Uttar Pradesh. *The strategy has been activated; scare away the incremental voters i.e. Dalits, change the narrative and frustrate BJP´s plans to build a grand coalition of castes and ability to set UP´s election agenda. *When the time is ripe, other forces will be unleashed too. We should just get prepared for a huge propaganda onslaught.
> 
> *Indeed, when every report becomes report worthy just because media shops can bring in the Dalit identity, then make no mistake that elections in UP are just round the corner!*
> 
> *http://www.opindia.com/2016/08/folks-elections-in-up-are-round-the-corner/*




And What is BJP doing to stop this?

I think that a BJP victory in 2019 is out of realm of possibility ,if they do not tame this deluge of propaganda against them. BJP being painted as anti-Muslim anti-Christian does not hurt BJP's chances even a single bit. Neither Muslims nor Christians vote for BJP, and would never vote for it in future, so BJP does not face any threat from "award wapsi" or "intolerance" crowd; but this anti-Dalit card has a potential to hit BJP hard as Dalits are second largest supporters of BJP, after forward castes.


----------



## Abingdonboy

noksss said:


> Hopefully it should go but when you are dealing with someone like this u cant predict the outcome





Levina said:


> No..not at all.
> 
> It has been listed in RS agenda on wednesday. BJP wants MPs to be present on that day....and congress is supporting it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760310940768305154
> 
> Finally!!
> 
> It took a lot of coercing...




Now SG has a "high fever" with GST to be passed on Wednesday, not looking likely now......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

A_Poster said:


> Thank you mr. AAPtard for proving me correct. You have as much understanding of Indian politics as a 4 year old has of female anatomy.
> 
> Modi is a Gujarati ,and unlike cow-belt people, Gujaratis rarely get chance to become PM, and as long as he is BJP supremo and a PM candidate, Gujarat would always vote BJP. They may cry or complain; Some Congress supporters and braindead aaptards would even try their favorite shitstirring antics, but when it comes to vote, they would vote for BJP, come hell. Similar is the case with Assamiya, Tamil, Telegus, Kannada ,and Marathis (all ethno-centric states of India). It would be BJP 100% in central election ,even if it fields a flagpole for Lok Sabha election, and a comfortable majority in Vidhan Sabha election. A single rally of Modi would destroy decades of hard work of any other party in Gujarat.
> 
> After him, Gujarat would be fair game for any party. Till then No one has any chance in Gujarat. This must have been pretty clear when Patels/Patidars dropped Hardik Patel as if he is a leaper ,once he praised Kejariwal and Nitish. They were/are agitating for Quota and want reservation, not against Modi, and supporting Modi's enemy in his home state is best way to destroy your nascent political career.
> 
> 
> As I stated (something which I know due to living in Delhi), most of AAPtards ,barring Muslims, are either bitter of successful people (autorickshaw crowd) or have not grown out of their father's shadow (stupid college students going of some degree mill).I have utter contempt for AAPtards (never had it for congress as there is nothing fundamentally wrong with congress EXCEPT that their Yuvraj is an imbecile) because they want to turn state into their second father- a massive populist handout state- exactly like Venezuela but without Oil.


I cannot believe you took time to post that cr@p.
Firstly, i am not an Aaptard infact i support anyone who can bring peace and prosperity to the country. And no, no 4 year old needs to know about the female anatomy. Maybe you did for some weird reason.
How did you master brain came to the conclusion that Gujarati's rarely gets a chance to become the PM. Anyone with credentials can be the prime minister there is no discrimination.
Modi was quite successful in dismantling his opposition in Gujarat but when it comes to the politics in center it's a much bigger and a different game altogether. You have left, right and centre to deal with. Either you take all of them into account or you are a sitting duck with no major reforms whatsoever.
And lastly I dont know what kind of support base AAP has maybe its Muslims, maybe its dalits or maybe its some *sane *people who actually believes in something good rather then blatantly following one person or a political party.



Abingdonboy said:


> Now SG has a "high fever" with GST to be passed on Wednesday, not looking likely now......


Sonia Ghandi is a member of Lok Sabha. GST is stuck in the Rajya Sabha where Gulam Nabi Aazad is the leader of the opposition. I don't see how the presence or absence of Sonia Ghandi will affect the GST debate tomorrow.


----------



## Abingdonboy

litefire said:


> Sonia Ghandi is a member of Lok Sabha. GST is stuck in the Rajya Sabha where Gulam Nabi Aazad is the leader of the opposition. I don't see how the presence or absence of Sonia Ghandi will affect the GST debate tomorrow.


I had read that the Govt had wanted to table the GST for Tuesday but CONgress had asked to delay it till Wednesday as SG was in Varanasi on Tuesday and she wanted to be in Delhi for the time. And now she is "unwell" the day before the GST is to be tabelled...

I don't know, call me a cynic but I don't trust these traitors and it all seems highly suspicious and I wouldn't be surprised if this somehow derails this vital reform.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grevion

Abingdonboy said:


> I had read that the Govt had wanted to table the GST for Tuesday but CONgress had asked to delay it till Wednesday as SG was in Varanasi on Tuesday and she wanted to be in Delhi for the time. And now she is "unwell" the day before the GST is to be tabelled...
> 
> I don't know, call me a cynic but I don't trust these traitors and it all seems highly suspicious and I wouldn't be surprised if this somehow derails this vital reform.


I read that somewhere too. Congress is in the support of GST after arriving at a "broad understanding" with the govt. I don't see why they will create any problem now. After all most of the political opposition was in the favor of GST in the Rajya Sabha except the Congress who now wouldn't want to be the odd one out.
BJP has already issued a whip to it's MPs for tomorrow's debate.
I will be keenly watching RSTV tomorrow with some pakodas to see who has to say what about the GST as we have a lot of idiots in the Rajya Sabha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

litefire said:


> I read that somewhere too. Congress is in the support of GST after arriving at a "broad understanding" with the govt. I don't see why they will create any problem now. After all most of political opposition was in the favor of GST in the Rajya Sabha except the Congress who now wouldn't want to be the odd one out.
> BJP has already issued a whip to it's MPs for tomorrow's debate.
> I will be keenly watching RSTV tomorrow with some pakodas to see who has to say what about the GST as we have a lot of idiots in the Rajya Sabha.


Keep us informed live bro!

+ I had heard that the BJP with its allies and those who support GST could pass it without CONgress but they needed them onboard so they didn't disrupt the functioning of the house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Keep us informed live bro!
> 
> + I had heard that the BJP with its allies and those who support GST could pass it without CONgress but they needed them onboard so they didn't disrupt the functioning of the house.



They need congress since States (atleast 50% of them) have also to pass the constitutional amendment after it has been passed with 2/3rd majority by both the house. If it was matter of just Parliament passing it then it would have been done long ago with a joint session.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Abingdonboy said:


> Keep us informed live bro!
> 
> + I had heard that the BJP with its allies and those who support GST could pass it without CONgress but they needed them onboard so they didn't disrupt the functioning of the house.


Will surely do mate.
Yep only congress and the left was opposing the GST. Now with congress onboard GST is likely to pass with a two third majority as it is a constitutional amendment bill. Congress was needed in so that they dont disrupt the debate as they have done many times in the past.

The real reason for the delay was not Sonia Gandhi but Gulam Nabi Aazad who was with her in Varanasi today -
"_The Government would have liked to take it up on Tuesday itself. But the absence of the Leader of Opposition, Rajya Sabha, Ghulam Nabi Azad and the fact that the bill is yet to be circulated among members, became reasons for the Wednesday schedule.

Minister Ananth Kumar agreed it would be taken up on Wednesday when both Azad and Congress president Sonia Gandhi would be back from Varanasi-after wrapping up the second big road-show of the party in poll-bound UP."
http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...-finally-yields/2016/08/02/article3558898.ece_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760485327756599296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760497088450797568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760520630357807104
Gaffe-Prone Parrikar's Latest Blunder Exposes Centre's Efforts to Stifle Dissent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760522902764650496
In India its possible for Industrialists to borrow any amount of money without a collateral and then flee India a la Mallya. Not in the US. And mofo Modi encourages such system for political gains, India may sink or swim in the future, he does not care.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760486325149585409


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> *Folks, elections in UP are round the corner !*
> 
> Ray Bradbury, the famous American novelist, once said _“I was not predicting the future, I was trying to prevent it”_. Closer to home in India, driven by the hate for the man who broke Delhi’s Omerta code, _media shops_ have taken this Bradbury maxim quite literally.
> 
> *Traumatized with Modi’s astounding victory in the 2014 general elections and wounded further by the assembly results in Maharashtra and Haryana, where BJP tasted unprecedented success propelled by Modi Tsunami, media shops learned a key lesson nonetheless.* *The lesson was that if BJP was allowed to set the agenda (usually a potent mix of development and cultural nationalism) with the main opposition merely either trying to catch up or negate it, BJP will be unassailable.* The _media shops_ quickly recognised that an agenda like this transcends all socio-economic barriers, appealing to a much wider voter base. More importantly, it transforms the profile of a voter. A caste conscious voter becomes an aspirational voter. Such a change causes a wide disruption on a predictable political canvass since pressure groups, nurtured for years by establishment forces to control social bases, cannot deliver anymore. They do not have the answers sought by this new voter base looking beyond their immediate identity. A simple idea when associated with a _doer _like Narendra Modi could yield rich dividends.
> 
> *Having decoded the success of BJP, the media shops along with their masters and sympathisers converged to devise strategies to arrest this growing tide of BJP.* *Consequently, they concluded that the following must be done a) find ways to dismember the BJP´s new avatar as a development party, pinning it back as a Hindu party b) instead of viewing BJP´s victory as one big behemoth event, break it down to the incremental voters it added in the 2014 election in each state and try to wean them away c) change the political narrative for egs. development, clean government, etc where the BJP has somewhat good track record to showcase and replace it with a narrative where the BJP could be targeted much more easily d) strike like a guerrilla i.e. swoop down from all sides and then disappear quickly, leaving the BJP puzzled whom to respond.*
> 
> The benefits of this strategy were obvious; if implemented correctly, this could arrest the tectonic but so far only temporal shift of voters from identity based to development based politics, sap the BJP’s positive momentum generated by victory in 2014 and help escape the wrath of government in any one particular direction enabling them to live to fight another day (_read election_).
> 
> *First it started with Delhi, petty news of theft in Churches were given wide coverage, creating a perception that Christians are under siege in the National capital. In no time, a non issue became a matter of life and death in the TV studios of media shops for every secularist worth his/her salt – in a classical case of agenda setting. Overnight, BJP was bracketed as a communal party for no rhyme or reason. *A political “hawa” was created by journalists, some of whom who were recently exposed, by fanning fires over Ghar Wapsi which involved a bunch of fanatics who had nothing to do with the BJP whatsoever. Result? A strong consolidation of minorities, particularly Muslims and Sikhsbehind AAP. The entire narrative was shifted largely from development to secularism and somewhat to AAP´s freebies, whose morality in a free economy and need basis in a reasonably wealthy state like Delhi escaped any scrutiny. Moreover, _media shops_completely suppressed the massive infighting going in AAP _(which came to fore almost immediately after the Delhi elections)_ in order to not weaken the crusader of their choice i.e Kejriwal.
> 
> *The strategy succeeded with AAP getting a massive mandate and media shops, their sweet revenge. The liberal troops were ordered back to barracks and no one heard a whimper over attacks on Christians thereafter. Suddenly, everyone was safe under the same dispensation and same police.*
> 
> Predictably, the Delhi results emboldened the _media shops_ and the next stage was set in Bihar. Earlier during the general elections, the BJP had made big strides in Bihar owing to the incremental vote from a large section of EBC as well Yadav voters i.e traditional voters of Nitish and Lalu. If Bihar was to be redeemed, then this vote base must be snatched back from the BJP. *Therefore, as the Bihar elections approached besides usual secular rhetoric over Dadri beef tragedy and Award Wapsi, a narrative was spun portraying the BJP as anti-poor and anti-reservation. Media shops cleverly primed the voters by fronting Lalu as a champion of the downtrodden while projecting Nitish as the face of development pandering to the urban voters. One obscure statement after the other from Lalu and people close to him about how BJP was planning to get rid of reservation was pitched systematically as the election campaign proceeded, lending a sense of credibility to this utter falsehood.* BJP was found licking its wound and by the time it could get itelf sorted out, the narrative has already changed from _Vikaaswaad_to _Jaatiwaad_. It was left defending reservation on one hand and disowning Dadri incident on the other. Consequence? Incremental voters that came with NDA forces during 2014 deserted it and along with Muslims, consolidated behind Lalu and Nitish, who were effectively projected as their _messiahs._
> 
> *The world has neither heard a whisper ever since about BJP´s plan to get rid of reservation nor about the Award Wapsi gang, who seem to be happy again with how things are in India, that is until the next elections. Perception won, reality lost.*
> 
> Two out of two, _media shops_ have now trained their eyes now on Uttar Pradesh. *The strategy has been activated; scare away the incremental voters i.e. Dalits, change the narrative and frustrate BJP´s plans to build a grand coalition of castes and ability to set UP´s election agenda. *When the time is ripe, other forces will be unleashed too. We should just get prepared for a huge propaganda onslaught.
> 
> *Indeed, when every report becomes report worthy just because media shops can bring in the Dalit identity, then make no mistake that elections in UP are just round the corner!*
> 
> *http://www.opindia.com/2016/08/folks-elections-in-up-are-round-the-corner/*


No trespassing. Media at work!
Stop. Free speech ahead!

Media holds the key to perception, its so vital today that every foreign funding of any kind through any means should be banned without questions. Then comes the fake activists, they should be hit there where it hurts them the most, that is money. No one works without money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760512748396679168


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760683571845689344
@AmitShah will remain BJP chief, says minister @MVenkaiahNaidu, ruling out his name for Gujarat chief minister NDTV.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760698551408132098


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760506689879670785

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Bridge collapses on Mumbai-Goa highway, 22 people missing

Imagine if it were Delhi

BJP's dirty trick department is always in a standby mode.

Last time on the Delhi bridge constructed cheaply, BJP said it has a crack, which was in fact a expansion joint.

This is how Modi works against Kejriwal.

But why?

*Answer:
V



*

*Donald Trump, Modi speaking in one language: Kanhaiya Kumar :*

BREAKING: BJP Parliamentary Board authorises party chief Amit Shah to pick the Chief Ministerial nominee in the legislature party meeting.




RSS getting prime plots?
Thanks to Modi

*Govt panel recommends withdrawal of cancellation of RSS-affiliated plots:*

*Introduction of GST Bill shifted to Wed on Congress' request:* The introduction of Goods and Services Tax Bill in Parliament is shifted from Tuesday to Wednesday at the request of Leader of Opposition in the Rajya Sabha Gulam Nabi Azad.

Azad approached leader of the house Arun Jaitley, saying that he is accompanying Sonia Gandhi to Varanasi on Tuesday. After Jaitley spoke to Prime Minister Narendra Modi, the tabling of the bill was shifted, according to highly-placed sources. From *R Rajagopalan/Rediff.com*

*



Congress president Sonia Gandhi admitted to Army RR hospital; Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar to visit her. *

Dono mile hue hain.
Bahar se galiyan, ander se mili bhagat.

I challenge Mr. Modi to evict Sonia from 10 Janapath for which she has no right to be there any longer - Kejriwal

And Modi does nothing.

India can never progress this way:

*Riberio's PIL on Ishrat Jahan case dismissed :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Sab Mile Hua Hai Ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Everyone's kicked about GST: Know who gains & who doesn't

Infosys ready to roll out software for India's biggest indirect tax reform

RSS wants Amit Shah as CM in his homeground


----------



## ranjeet

Still feeling as a stranger julio? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760715636540600320

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

This image alone would give AndBhakts reason to visit nearest lunatic asylum. For they do not know what is wrong with their own leaders praising Congress:


----------



## ashok321

One more BJP garbage:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760729846389542914


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ashok321 said:


> This image alone would give AndBhakts reason to visit nearest lunatic asylum. For they do not know what is wrong with their own leaders praising Congress:



Have you heard that Hindi Proverb 

" waqt aane par GADHE ko bhi baap banana padta hai "



ashok321 said:


> One more BJP garbage:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760729846389542914



What about Azam Khan's Garbage that he throws daily 

Azam Khan always starts some nonsense


----------



## Parul

@Jason bourne Who's going to be next CM of Gujarat?



Stephen Cohen said:


> What about Azam Khan's Garbage that he throws daily
> 
> Azam Khan always starts some nonsense



Two wrongsdon't make right. He should have aavoided such statement. Now focus will be of from Azam and BJP will be criticised +bashed.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ranjeet said:


> Still feeling as a stranger julio?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760715636540600320



These people cant digest that a poor Girl ISHRAT was a terrorist



Parul said:


> @Jason bourne Who's going to be next CM of Gujarat?
> 
> 
> 
> Two wrongsdon't make right. He should have aavoided such statement. Now focus will be of from Azam and BJP will be criticised +bashed.



No that wont happen 

Azam Khan has done this several times and he is facing the heat this time 

BJP had to respond ; Election times are here 

Mayawati and Congress are also doing the same -- attacking SP government

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Has GST passed yet?


----------



## Parul

Stephen Cohen said:


> No that wont happen
> 
> Azam Khan has done this several times and he is facing the heat this time
> 
> BJP had to respond ; Election times are here
> 
> Mayawati and Congress are also doing the same -- attacking SP government



Prestitudes have already started scrutinise BJP and you are saying it's won't happen? 



Śakra said:


> Has GST passed yet?


Not yet.

Bill will be presented later in the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Parul said:


> Prestitudes have already started scrutinise BJP and you are saying it's won't happen?



They can but the question will be asked

Who threw the first stone

Azam Khan is the much bigger culprit here
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Parul 

Perhaps you are NOT aware

Many years ago when Mayawati was CM and such Rapes were reported
Mayawati said that we will give money to all victims

Then during an election rally CONGRESS leader Rita Bahuguna Joshi ( A WOMAN )
said that If Mayawati is raped ; We will also give compensation to her

UP is USED to such language

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2009/jul/16/india-rita-joshi-mayawati


----------



## ashok321

Stephen Cohen said:


> Have you heard that Hindi Proverb
> 
> " waqt aane par GADHE ko bhi baap banana padta hai "
> 
> 
> 
> What about Azam Khan's Garbage that he throws daily
> 
> Azam Khan always starts some nonsense





Stephen Cohen said:


> Have you heard that Hindi Proverb
> 
> " waqt aane par GADHE ko bhi baap banana padta hai "
> 
> 
> 
> What about Azam Khan's Garbage that he throws daily
> 
> Azam Khan always starts some nonsense




*All Indians know, who is ghoda & who is ghada - BJP RS members = 53 & Congress = 60

BJP was begging and they finally got Bhakhsheesh.

For those in the know its "Ab aya unth pahad ke niche" type. *


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ashok321 said:


> All Indians know, who is ghoda & who is ghada - BJP RS members = 53 & Congress = 60
> 
> BJP was begging and they finally got Bhakhsheesh.
> 
> For those in the know its "Ab aya unth pahad ke niche" type.



Mahboob miyann !!

BJP's ego is less important than GST . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ashok321 said:


> *All Indians know, who is ghoda & who is ghada - BJP RS members = 53 & Congress = 60
> 
> BJP was begging and they finally got Bhakhsheesh.
> 
> For those in the know its "Ab aya unth pahad ke niche" type.*



YOU dont understand politics

If Congress kept opposing then GST would have been defeated by JUST ONE or Two votes
Because Congress has only 60 out of 240

And suppose ALL other parties support ; Congress numbers become useless

But BJP will then PLAY VICTIM card and blame Congress for opposing India's progress

The opposition of GST IS NOT yielding any MORE political benefit for Congress

Ever heard of the law of diminishing returns

After a while all ideology becomes useless

And remember : DAMADJI ie Vadra ; HOODA ; Virbhadra Singh ; KARTI chidambarm
all are in CBI net



Robinhood Pandey said:


> Mahboob miyann !!



What is his EARLIER ID

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Stephen Cohen said:


> YOU dont understand politics
> 
> If Congress kept opposing then GST would have been defeated by JUST ONE or Two votes
> Because Congress has only 60 out of 240
> 
> And suppose ALL other parties support ; Congress numbers become useless
> 
> But BJP will PLAY VICTIM and blame Congress for opposing India's progress
> 
> The opposition of GST IS NOT yielding any MORE political benefit for Congress
> 
> Ever heard of the law of diminishing returns
> 
> After a while all ideology becomes useless
> 
> And remember : DAMADJI ie Vadra ; HOODA ; Virbhadra Singh ; KARTI chidambarm
> all are in CBI net
> 
> 
> 
> What is his EARLIER ID




*Arey agar Ghade ko hi baap banana tha aur jo scenario dikha rahe ho, who gaye saal kiyu nahi kiya BJP ne?*

Gaye saal me gadhe ko baap kiyu nahi banaya?

Pata hai GOI ko kitne lakho croro ka nuksan hua hai ek saal me GST na hone se?

Logo ko Ch*tiya banana chor de.

Now keep your gibberish in your rear.
And next time do not try to be a smart Aleck which you are not.

Do not indulge with me hereafter.
I have not ignored you yet though.
But you are few seconds and few centimeters away on this.

NOW:
V


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ashok321 said:


> *Arey agar Ghade ko hi baap banana tha aur jo scenario dikha rahe ho, who gaye saal kiyu nahi kiya BJP ne?*
> 
> Gaye saal me gadhe ko baap kiyu nahi banaya?
> 
> Pata hai GOI ko kitne lakho croro ka nuksan hua hai ek saal me GST na hone se?
> 
> Logo ko Ch*tiya banana chor de.
> 
> Now keep your gibberish in your rear.
> And next time do not try to be a smart Aleck which you are not.
> 
> Do not indulge with me hereafter.
> I have not ignored you yet though.
> But you are few seconds and few centimeters away on this.
> 
> NOW:
> V
> View attachment 322897



You are speaking as IF you are some big genius

You can go to HELL for all that I care

BTW what was your earlier ID








ashok321 said:


> Do not indulge with me hereafter.
> I have not ignored you yet though.
> But you are few seconds and few centimeters away on this.



Who DO YOU think you are ?


----------



## ashok321

Somebody just got kicked!
Done and dusted


----------



## Grevion

GST debate is going on in the Rajya Sabha.
Ex-finance minister P. Chidambaram is speaking. He says Indirect taxes should be kept as low as possible in a developing country like India.


----------



## ashok321

Everyone's kicked about GST: Know who gains & who doesn't


----------



## Śakra

litefire said:


> GST debate is going on in the Rajya Sabha.
> Ex-finance minister P. Chidambaram is speaking. He says Indirect taxes should be kept as low as possible in a developing country like India.



Can you link to livestream of it?


----------



## Grevion

Standard rate of GST should be no more then 18 percent - Chidambaram



Śakra said:


> Can you link to livestream of it?


http://www.rajyasabha.nic.in/rsnew/webcast/rstvlive.html

http://rstv.nic.in/rstv/index.aspx

You missed Chidambaram. It will be boring sometimes but do listen when the FM Jaitley speaks, he is a very potent speaker. @Śakra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

litefire said:


> Standard rate of GST should be no more then 18 percent
> 
> 
> http://www.rajyasabha.nic.in/rsnew/webcast/rstvlive.html
> 
> http://rstv.nic.in/rstv/index.aspx



Please join my official thread

https://defence.pk/threads/official-gst-thread-livestream-of-gst-bill-in-rs.442507/



ashok321 said:


> Everyone's kicked about GST: Know who gains & who doesn't



You're not allowed to join my thread. You're not welcome, sorry.



Stephen Cohen said:


> You are speaking as IF you are some big genius
> 
> You can go to HELL for all that I care
> 
> BTW what was your earlier ID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who DO YOU think you are ?




Join my thread

https://defence.pk/threads/official-gst-thread-livestream-of-gst-bill-in-rs.442507/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Śakra said:


> You're not allowed to join my thread. You're not welcome, sorry.


Hehe. He's a very informative member. Please don't do that.


----------



## ashok321

One more Japanese (Sakura) attention seeker/trouble maker got ignored:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760783215074226176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760770204871774208


----------



## Grevion

*Gujarat CM Anandiben Patel meets Governor Kohli, submits resignation*

*http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ben-patel-governor-kohli-resignation-2951616/*


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Baluchistan kids say "Pakistan Murdabad" and they talk about Jammu kids?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Stephen Cohen said:


> What is his EARLIER ID



https://defence.pk/members/mehboobkz.31616/
Fsayed etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

Parul said:


> https://defence.pk/members/mehboobkz.31616/
> Fsayed etc...



naa he is not @fsayed for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

proud_indian said:


> naa he is not @fsayed for sure



Here's the trend I noticed: Mehbookz spammed this thread - finally banned. Fsayed pops in and posts news from same sources and twitter handle. Fsayed gone - the new spammer is here.


----------



## proud_indian

Parul said:


> Here's the trend I noticed: Mehbookz spammed this thread - finally banned. Fsayed pops in and posts news from same sources and twitter handle. Fsayed gone - the new spammer is here.



He might be @mehboobkz but I am pretty sure he isn't @fsayed. 

@fsayed is a very sober guy compare to him and his posting pattern is quite different than the other two guyz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

proud_indian said:


> He might be @mehboobkz but I am pretty sure he isn't @fsayed.
> 
> @fsayed is a very sober guy compare to him and his posting pattern is quite different than the other two guyz



I might be wrong about fsayed. However, if you'll search posts of these three members in this thread you'll see the trend-pattern pointed out by me.


----------



## Crixus

Was he the same guy who abuse Modi and praise Kejriwal in every single post  


Parul said:


> I might be wrong about fsayed. However, if you'll search posts of these three members in this thread you'll see the trend-pattern pointed out by me.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760818154251575296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Crixus said:


> Was he the same guy who abuse Modi and praise Kejriwal in every single post



Yes. I have NO problem with anyone if (s)he criticise him or GOI on Merit - constructive criticism. However, they posts articles from the Mouthpiece of AAP and unprofessional language.


----------



## Crixus

There was a reason that no one ever replied to them and same as with this guy also no one replies ..they literally trying hard to provoke people here .

AAP was a great initiative which turned into a cult and humiliated all those supported them in Delhi , I lost all hopes in APP when they fired Yogender Yadav .... in 2013 i myself donated 20$ to them now regretting that donation as I am also responsible to support this cult in our country


Parul said:


> Yes. I have NO problem with anyone if (s)he criticise him or GOI on Merit - constructive criticism. However, they posts articles from the Mouthpiece of AAP and unprofessional language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Crixus said:


> There was a reason that no one ever replied to them and same as with this guy also no one replies ..they literally trying hard to provoke people here .
> 
> AAP was a great initiative which turned into a cult and humiliated all those supported them in Delhi , I lost all hopes in APP when they fired Yogender Yadav .... in 2013 i myself donated 20$ to them now regretting that donation as I am also responsible to support this cult in our country



The day AK-49 took support of Congress he lost my trust in him and when he ran with his tale between his legs to Become PM of India, I became his critic. Now the gimmicks this low life and his party follow makes me hate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Believe me same thing will happen in Punjab too  either AK will support congress or get their support  in the end Sidhu will turn up as a fool as Kejru never want some one more chrismatic then him in party 


Parul said:


> The day AK-49 took support of Congress he lost my trust in him and when he ran with his tale between his legs to Become PM of India, I became his critic. Now the gimmicks this low life and his party follow makes me hate them.


----------



## Abingdonboy

GST updates?


----------



## noksss

Abingdonboy said:


> GST updates?



191 - Yes
0 - No

Timesnow reporting GST passed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Grevion

Abingdonboy said:


> GST updates?


203 votes in favour of GST.
Congratulations @Abingdonboy 
GST bill is passed by the Rajya Sabha.
Edit - Got a bit carried away with the amendments voting. It's 203 and not 197 votes in favor of the bill and 0 votes against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

noksss said:


> 191 - Yes
> 0 - No
> 
> Timesnow reporting GST passed





litefire said:


> 197 votes in favour of GST.
> Congratulations @Abingdonboy
> GST bill is passed in the Rajya Sabha.










Increased FDI, at least another 1% of GDP growth (within 3-5 years) and increased taxation revenues for thhe GoI and states.


Let's see what Modi can do to top this....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Parul

Kejriwal Saar has fulfilled one of his election promise - His Party will abolish VAT in Delhi. Today, he got GST bill passed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760875920915832832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760875813218557952


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Anti national congress supporters should know, that it was Yeswanth sinha under Vajpayee who drafted gst bill 12 yrs ago






Now tell who is the architect?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Parul said:


> https://defence.pk/members/mehboobkz.31616/
> Fsayed etc...





proud_indian said:


> naa he is not @fsayed for sure



Not fsayed. It was @Rangila.



Parul said:


> Kejriwal Saar has fulfilled one of his election promise - His Party will abolish VAT in Delhi. Today, he got GST bill passed.



Now he will claim the credit for abolishing VAT in Delhi.

One more item for #JoKahaSoKiya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

kadamba-warrior said:


> Not fsayed. It was @Rangila.



I know @Rangila too. Was Lazy to type his name. Search for the members name which I've mentioned in previous posts - You'll see 1 Banned, 2nd pops up, 2nd banned 3rd one pops up.

I'd posts the History once I get online from my Laptop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rare moment when Congress scumbags disagree with each other 











*#AchcheDin
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Hypocrite BJP passes GST:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760895602288832512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760886940736458752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760905754794655745


----------



## Crixus

Its worst thing ever happened to India  how India will survive


ashok321 said:


> Hypocrite BJP passes GST:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760895602288832512
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760886940736458752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760905754794655745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760876496265371648
ERRR BJP

If you minus Congress 60 votes what you get?


----------



## ashok321

_"I am told that 10 per cent of students from abroad learning in Israel are from India. They are among the best students we have, not only among the foreign students but among the best of all students. We are proud that they find Israel attractive to learn,"_ - *President of Israel Reuven Rivlin*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

ashok321 said:


> _"I am told that 10 per cent of students from abroad learning in Israel are from India. They are among the best students we have, not only among the foreign students but among the best of all students. We are proud that they find Israel attractive to learn,"_ - *President of Israel Reuven Rivlin*



Prime Minister of Pakistan Nawaz Sharif rebutted by saying " 120% of students studying in Harvard are from Pakistan and that they are the best students America has."


----------



## Grevion

Parul said:


> I know @Rangila too. Was Lazy to type his name. Search for the members name which I've mentioned in previous posts - You'll see 1 Banned, 2nd pops up, 2nd banned 3rd one pops up.
> 
> I'd posts the History once I get online from my Laptop.


You are a local PDF Jasoos from roos(hindi).


----------



## magudi

Cong buttfuked now both cgst and igst will be brought as money bill and Yechuris , Jairam Ramesh and Chiddus of the world will sit and watch while India becomes one market

@ranjeet real pm seems to be on fire. sabotage behind the scenes ?  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760854611620007937

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761067726613848064

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Soumitra

Sab mile hue hain jee

*Lieutenant-governor is the administrative head of the NCR, rules Delhi HC, in a setback for AAP*
*The bench stated that the Delhi Council of Ministers must get the L-G's approval before making key decisions, in particular on service matters.*






The Delhi High Court on Thursday ruled that the lieutenant-governor is the administrative head of the National Capital Region, dismissing the Aam Aadmi Party’s contention that the person holding the post must act on the advice of the Delhi Cabinet. The court also ruled that the Council of Ministers must confer with the lieutenant-governor before taking key decisions.

The bench stated that it it was not unconstitutional for the lieutenant-governor to exercise their powers on service matters. It also said various appointments, including the inquiry panel for Delhi and District Cricket Association, was illegal without the lieutenant-governor’s approval.

The court has been hearing nine petitions on the power tussle between the Dehli government and the lieutenant-governor. The AAP-led government in the NCR has been arguing that it does not need to take the lieutenant-governor’s permission on matters such as law and order and land. The Centre, however, has claimed that it has a range of powers in the area through the lieutenant-governor.

http://scroll.in/latest/813169/lieu...f-the-ncr-rules-delhi-hc-in-a-setback-for-aap

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761067726613848064





Soumitra said:


> Sab mile hue hain jee
> 
> *Lieutenant-governor is the administrative head of the NCR, rules Delhi HC, in a setback for AAP*
> *The bench stated that the Delhi Council of Ministers must get the L-G's approval before making key decisions, in particular on service matters.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Delhi High Court on Thursday ruled that the lieutenant-governor is the administrative head of the National Capital Region, dismissing the Aam Aadmi Party’s contention that the person holding the post must act on the advice of the Delhi Cabinet. The court also ruled that the Council of Ministers must confer with the lieutenant-governor before taking key decisions.
> 
> The bench stated that it it was not unconstitutional for the lieutenant-governor to exercise their powers on service matters. It also said various appointments, including the inquiry panel for Delhi and District Cricket Association, was illegal without the lieutenant-governor’s approval.
> 
> The court has been hearing nine petitions on the power tussle between the Dehli government and the lieutenant-governor. The AAP-led government in the NCR has been arguing that it does not need to take the lieutenant-governor’s permission on matters such as law and order and land. The Centre, however, has claimed that it has a range of powers in the area through the lieutenant-governor.
> 
> http://scroll.in/latest/813169/lieu...f-the-ncr-rules-delhi-hc-in-a-setback-for-aap


Delhi HC bhi BJP ke saat mila huva hai jee! 

Sounds like even Mayor of a small town is more powerful than Kejriwal!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

So true . .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> Sab mile hue hain jee
> 
> *Lieutenant-governor is the administrative head of the NCR, rules Delhi HC, in a setback for AAP*
> *The bench stated that the Delhi Council of Ministers must get the L-G's approval before making key decisions, in particular on service matters.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Delhi High Court on Thursday ruled that the lieutenant-governor is the administrative head of the National Capital Region, dismissing the Aam Aadmi Party’s contention that the person holding the post must act on the advice of the Delhi Cabinet. The court also ruled that the Council of Ministers must confer with the lieutenant-governor before taking key decisions.
> 
> The bench stated that it it was not unconstitutional for the lieutenant-governor to exercise their powers on service matters. It also said various appointments, including the inquiry panel for Delhi and District Cricket Association, was illegal without the lieutenant-governor’s approval.
> 
> The court has been hearing nine petitions on the power tussle between the Dehli government and the lieutenant-governor. The AAP-led government in the NCR has been arguing that it does not need to take the lieutenant-governor’s permission on matters such as law and order and land. The Centre, however, has claimed that it has a range of powers in the area through the lieutenant-governor.
> 
> http://scroll.in/latest/813169/lieutenant-governor-is-the-administrative-head-of-the-ncr-rules-delhi-hc-in-a-setback-for-aap


Chuthiyawal right now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cloud_9

kadamba-warrior said:


> Not fsayed. It was @Rangila.
> 
> 
> 
> Now he will claim the credit for abolishing VAT in Delhi.
> 
> One more item for #JoKahaSoKiya


Most of the older handles rising from the ashes are operated by a single person!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761126988207624192


----------



## ashok321

Don't go gaga over GST! Job loss, higher inflation to hit you hard

India Inc has absolutely no clue how Modi’s one-market dream will pan out

Modi in revenge mode: 'Govt shutting down projects in Rae Bareli, Amethi'

Subramanian Swamy remains 'silent' on GST (he did oppose it)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761129110676574208



Modi learns Urdu to give befitting reply to Pak





India is a laggard nation in the "Forensic field". CBI sends Indian samples to Scotland Yard. While Modi boasts big.


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> Don't go gaga over GST! Job loss, higher inflation to hit you hard
> 
> India Inc has absolutely no clue how Modi’s one-market dream will pan out
> 
> Modi in revenge mode: 'Govt shutting down projects in Rae Bareli, Amethi'
> 
> Subramanian Swamy remains 'silent' on GST (he did oppose it)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761129110676574208
> 
> 
> 
> Modi learns Urdu to give befitting reply to Pak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India is a laggard nation in the "Forensic field". CBI sends Indian samples to Scotland Yard. While Modi boasts big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761166660979920897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761169156637089792


----------



## Parul

Nacho Aapiyo. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760827976233746432

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ashok321

*Dalit anger could torpedo three states for Modi-Shah*

http://www.dailyo.in/politics/naren...unjab-polls-mayawati-dalit/story/1/12180.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749251421757923328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761173825409036289


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Rona shuru Aapiyo ka.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761206259345420288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761075878084251649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757916193080639488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761165907733250048
Modi boasts of various things for votes, but look at Modi's India, which turns to FBI or Scotland Yard for forensic evidence analysis. Nothing of its own.

*Sunanda Pushkar murder case: Police asks FBI to provide reason for death:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761165572142993408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761210287290720256
http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/0...t-thing-to-sliced-bread-or-have-we-been-sold/




Come to Kashmir, the Valley of Roses, Apple Trees and Corpses


----------



## ranjeet

*Age bar fixed to avert school sex: Delhi govt to HC*

Having an “adult” in a class of adolescents will lead to teenage pregnancy, substance abuse and other “sexual and social problems”, the Delhi government has said in its defence of fixing an upper age limit for school admissions.

Under the new rules for Delhi government-run schools, which came into effect this year, a child older than four years will not be given admission in nursery. Similarly, a seven-year-old old will have to be in Class 2 and a 17-year-old in Class 12.

The parents of 10 students denied seats have challenged the decision in the Delhi high court, which last year struck down a government circular fixing an age cap for nursery admission in private schools.

In an affidavit to the court filed on July 29, the Aam Aadmi Party government said, “If an adult is in the same class as an adolescent, it will create complex behavioural problems, which may lead to teenage pregnancy, substance abuse, aggressive bullying and violent outburst.”







The document was prepared by a committee comprising Directorate of Education officials and principals of government, private and aided schools. It said the problems stated were from the members’ “personal experience”.

Educationist Janaki Rajan called the government’s decision a violation of the right to education law, which mandates the right to free and compulsory education for children between six and 14 years.

“We are not talking about a 30-year-old but about an 18-year-old who is already enrolled in school. He/she has the right to a school education. This is equality of opportunity and everyone has the right to get a degree. Such reasons show the government’s intent to not work for poor children. Teenage pregnancy does not necessarily require the presence of an adult,” she said.


But the affidavit said, “A child above the age of 18 is an adult and in a regular school, it is not feasible to have an adult studying with students younger than him. If a complaint arises, the adult can be prosecuted but a child cannot. If any incident occurs, it causes trauma to the younger ones.”

The government also feels having diverse age groups in the same class will impact studies.

Denying the rules went against the RTE, an education department official said, “Under Sarva Shiksha Abhiyan, the government launches admission drives from time to time to help children get into age-appropriate class. We do not want children to be bullied and harassed in school.”

The affidavit cited provisions from the 2009 law that say there should not be a wide age gap between children in the same class.

“The section is being misread,” said Khagesh Jha, the parents’ lawyer. “The court has explained that age limit is not only chronological order of age but includes other factors.”

Government counsel Anuj Aggarwal countered: “There are provisions where students who are older can be sent for specialised training, after which, as per their age, they are sent to appropriate classes. This is a rational order, practised in several places, so that education can be imparted in a proper manner to all students. Psychologists also suggest children of varying age groups should not be in the same class.”

Calls to education minister Manish Sisodia and the higher education secretary went unanswered.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...-govt-to-hc/story-FmOfX82S68kxM3zNSkhlpO.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761229271293632512


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761238926967181312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607939313486020609


----------



## Parul

NaMo was elected as the Member of Lok Sabha in 2014 election. He's not the member of Rajya Sabha. So, is the PM supposed to Or, allowed to attend Rajya Sabha by Constitution of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Parul said:


> NaMo was elected as the Member of Lok Sabha in 2014 election. He's not the member of Rajya Sabha. So, is the PM supposed to Or, allowed to attend Rajya Sabha by Constitution of India?



Any Minister of GOI can attend any house of Parliament.............

GOI is answerable to both the houses not just LS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761073613000757248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761253653122473984


----------



## ashok321

Don't want 'Congress-mukht Bharat', BJP now says (dono mile hue hain)

India has just 18 judges per ten lakh people

_There are 18 judges per 10 lakh people as compared to 50 judges recommended by the Law Commission in its 1987 report which the Chief Justice of India had recently cited seeking an increase in the judges strength. _

*Remember the CJI cried in front of Modi?
But thick skinned Modi with criminally charged ministers wont listen.
What kind of PM, what is he going to achieve for Indians?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761235570270015488











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761255682372870144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761255634809610241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761215935327772673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761227877463580672


----------



## A_Poster

Parul said:


> Nacho Aapiyo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760827976233746432




As I said before, non-Hindi states in India are at a political disadvantage due to having less number of seats thus it is difficult for a person outside Hindi/Cow belt to become PM. This means that whenever a politically popular person from non-Hindi speaking states of India become PM,or is contesting to be one, that state rally behind him due to ethnic pride.

Only fools think that they could bash/badmouth Modi and win in his home state.

Anyway, RSS and BJP need to reign in its stupid cow fanatics. These people are making them politically vulnerable.The recent cow fanatic from Una was a congress sarpanch, but BJP got blamed due to presstitutes and the fact that their people are obsessed with Cow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

A_Poster said:


> As I said before, non-Hindi states in India are at a political disadvantage due to having less number of seats thus it is difficult for a person outside Hindi/Cow belt to become PM. This means that whenever a politically popular person from non-Hindi speaking states of India become PM,or is contesting to be one, that state rally behind him due to ethnic pride.
> 
> Only fools think that they could bash/badmouth Modi and win in his home state.
> 
> Anyway, RSS and BJP need to reign in its stupid cow fanatics. These people are making them politically vulnerable.The recent cow fanatic from Una was a congress sarpanch, but BJP got blamed due to presstitutes and the fact that their people are obsessed with Cow.


I doubt if the cow fanatics are propped up by BJP. Seems more a counter move from the liberal camp.


----------



## proud_indian

​*Arvind Kejriwal’s parody account strikes again, seeks help from Samsung India to counter LG*
@TrollKejri strikes again! The parody account of Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal has been tweeting to various brands lately seeking help with entirely unrelated stuff, essentially taking a dig at the current political scenario in a hilarious yet witty manner. However, the latest tweet by TrollKejri has stolen the thunder from all its past tweets. The parody account of Kejriwal sent out a tweet to Samsung India seeking help with LG troubling him. Whoever is behind this parody account is pure genius!
More →

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Absolutely hilarious 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761213382238154752

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Parul

http://jagrukbharat.com/8003/shocking-expose-not-dalits-una-victims-christian-converts

@ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Haha..this one is going to hurt even more! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761438174065270784

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761481459118936064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760872208289988608





GUJRIOT



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760518892011790337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761477524908044288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761484350059720704





Militants welcome BJP government in Assam: 

Militants kill 14 civilians in Assam’s Kokrajhar

The GST draws first blood:

GST : Under-construction flats to cost more


----------



## Parul

Pleasing his Master.


----------



## ashok321

After donating land to her daughter:

Anandiben pledges to donate her body

To justify that Kejriwal is not targeted singly, BJP targeted Congress:
*
BJP did shut down six institutes and factories in the Lok Sabha constituencies of Congress president Sonia Gandhi and vice president Rahul Gandhi. 
*
BJP = Rancorous & revengeful party.

Amchi (BJP) Mumbai facing deluge:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761505488957689857
Correct - Only way to keep the BJP at bay:


In Gujarat, Mayawati pitches for Dalit-Muslim consolidation

Honest CM of Uttarakhand:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761512002174918658


----------



## noksss

*New Delhi. *Aam Aadmi Party today annulled the decision given by Delhi High Court in favour of Lt Governor Najeeb Jung yesterday.

Nullifying the decision, AAP wondered if the due process was followed before arriving at the judgment.

* "Did they have a minimum of 300 page proof to pass this ruling?" asked Ashutosh, "Did they take public referendum before giving such a verdict?"*

* Questioning the authenticity of the verdict, AAP has asked HC to not get into the domain of CM Kejriwal.*

"*It is Kejriwals ji's job of passing judgments. By virtue of being an anti-corruption crusader, only he in India holds the moral authority to decide what is constitutional and what is not. His word on whether something is right or wrong should be final and binding," argued Ashish Khetan, spokesperson of AAP.*

"Therefore HC should stop interfering like centre govt in Kejriwal's work. If judges of HC are honest and want to still continue in judicial capacity, they should quit from HC and join AAP," Khetan suggested.

Threatening to file a defamation suit against HC, AAP advised court to not create redundancy in the society by doing a thing which is already being done successfully by Kejriwal led AAP.

"*There are so many pending cases in courts of India today. It is apparent that entire Indian judiciary stands inefficient today. In times like these, we need a man like Kejriwal, who is brave and fast enough to hurl accusations at just about anybody, without bothering about trivial things like evidence," Manish Sisodia explained Kejriwal's modus operand.*
* For now AAP has decided to appeal in Supreme Court and if SC upholds the verdict of HC, then AAP plans to move Internal Lokpal against SC.*

*"We will not sleep till International court of Justice of the UN is brought under the purview of lokpal," declared Ashutosh.*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nts-is-Kejriwals-job/articleshow/53555491.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761519467436183552
*SC will hear Somnath Bharti’s plea against arrest on Monday*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761526940717060096


----------



## ashok321

Corrupt Modi, too much reliance on Reliance:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761215150577725440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761542215503970304


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## 911

noksss said:


> *New Delhi. *Aam Aadmi Party today annulled the decision given by Delhi High Court in favour of Lt Governor Najeeb Jung yesterday.
> 
> Nullifying the decision, AAP wondered if the due process was followed before arriving at the judgment.
> 
> * "Did they have a minimum of 300 page proof to pass this ruling?" asked Ashutosh, "Did they take public referendum before giving such a verdict?"*
> 
> * Questioning the authenticity of the verdict, AAP has asked HC to not get into the domain of CM Kejriwal.*
> 
> "*It is Kejriwals ji's job of passing judgments. By virtue of being an anti-corruption crusader, only he in India holds the moral authority to decide what is constitutional and what is not. His word on whether something is right or wrong should be final and binding," argued Ashish Khetan, spokesperson of AAP.*
> 
> "Therefore HC should stop interfering like centre govt in Kejriwal's work. If judges of HC are honest and want to still continue in judicial capacity, they should quit from HC and join AAP," Khetan suggested.
> 
> Threatening to file a defamation suit against HC, AAP advised court to not create redundancy in the society by doing a thing which is already being done successfully by Kejriwal led AAP.
> 
> "*There are so many pending cases in courts of India today. It is apparent that entire Indian judiciary stands inefficient today. In times like these, we need a man like Kejriwal, who is brave and fast enough to hurl accusations at just about anybody, without bothering about trivial things like evidence," Manish Sisodia explained Kejriwal's modus operand.
> For now AAP has decided to appeal in Supreme Court and if SC upholds the verdict of HC, then AAP plans to move Internal Lokpal against SC.*
> 
> *"We will not sleep till International court of Justice of the UN is brought under the purview of lokpal," declared Ashutosh.*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nts-is-Kejriwals-job/articleshow/53555491.cms


Lol


----------



## Parul




----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761549464087724032


----------



## Parul




----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761392858913968129


----------



## Crixus

where is his mufler  


Parul said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Crixus said:


> where is his mufler



Muffler and Cough Tonic will be Back During Winters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crixus

So you mean he is wearing sweater in summers 


Parul said:


> Muffler and Cough Tonic will be Back During Winters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761610627861319680


----------



## Parul

Today, I received Whatsapp from my best friend who's Kashmiri. Had pictures of Kids between 5-10 years Holding Plastic (Kids) guns & pointed towards CRPF & Army Personnel with "Go Back India Slogan".

Kashmir's current and future generations are wasted because of the Hatred filled in them from last 2 decades. First time in life, feeling bad for them, as it reminded me of black days in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761450865987162112
This is an excellent step. Hinduism is one of the very few religions that introspects & evolves with time.



Parul said:


> Today, I received Whatsapp from my best friend who's Kashmiri. Had pictures of Kids between 5-10 years Holding Plastic (Kids) guns & pointed towards CRPF & Army Personnel with "Go Back India Slogan".
> 
> Kashmir's current and future generations are wasted because of the Hatred filled in them from last 2 decades. First time in life, feeling bad for them, as it reminded me of black days in Punjab.



Their loss buddy. The people behind these kids have more or less screwed their life.
But that's how these Wahabi terrorists work. With that much hatred, it would be a miracle if these kids will ever serve society.

And to be fair, this phenomenon is not unique to just the Valley. This is how a lot of Wahabi inspired kids feel all over India.



Parul said:


>



At this point, anyone sticking with this drama queen Kejriwal seriously needs a brain scan.






Terror has no religion but Food definitely seems to have.
What a travesty. Hey, since the perpetrators are Sickulars, let us pretend this did not happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> *New Delhi. *Aam Aadmi Party today annulled the decision given by Delhi High Court in favour of Lt Governor Najeeb Jung yesterday.
> 
> Nullifying the decision, AAP wondered if the due process was followed before arriving at the judgment.
> 
> * "Did they have a minimum of 300 page proof to pass this ruling?" asked Ashutosh, "Did they take public referendum before giving such a verdict?"*
> 
> * Questioning the authenticity of the verdict, AAP has asked HC to not get into the domain of CM Kejriwal.*
> 
> "*It is Kejriwals ji's job of passing judgments. By virtue of being an anti-corruption crusader, only he in India holds the moral authority to decide what is constitutional and what is not. His word on whether something is right or wrong should be final and binding," argued Ashish Khetan, spokesperson of AAP.*
> 
> "Therefore HC should stop interfering like centre govt in Kejriwal's work. If judges of HC are honest and want to still continue in judicial capacity, they should quit from HC and join AAP," Khetan suggested.
> 
> Threatening to file a defamation suit against HC, AAP advised court to not create redundancy in the society by doing a thing which is already being done successfully by Kejriwal led AAP.
> 
> "*There are so many pending cases in courts of India today. It is apparent that entire Indian judiciary stands inefficient today. In times like these, we need a man like Kejriwal, who is brave and fast enough to hurl accusations at just about anybody, without bothering about trivial things like evidence," Manish Sisodia explained Kejriwal's modus operand.
> For now AAP has decided to appeal in Supreme Court and if SC upholds the verdict of HC, then AAP plans to move Internal Lokpal against SC.*
> 
> *"We will not sleep till International court of Justice of the UN is brought under the purview of lokpal," declared Ashutosh.*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nts-is-Kejriwals-job/articleshow/53555491.cms



Couple of important facts missing in this article. It doesn't talk about the part where Kejriwal demanded to see degree of that HC judge who pronounced the judgement! It doesn't mention the fact where Kejriwal accused the judge being biased & his tweet saying 'HC judges bhi BJP ke saat mile huve hai jee'!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760706785569308672

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761777120876064768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759998034029707264


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761754202347544577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761793315683573760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761587723069034497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761587721844383744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Why Amit Shah and not Vijay Rupani is the new Chief Minister of Gujarat


----------



## Parul

Samajwadi way of Justice:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Rain Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760706785569308672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

proud_indian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761587723069034497
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761587721844383744


But the Jan Lokpal bill is struck with the center govt. The govt has returned the bill.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

litefire said:


> But the Jan Lokpal bill is struck with the center govt. The govt has returned the bill.



Perhaps you should read why it was returned.
And you should also read the HC judgement just few days back.

Then it becomes pretty clear that Kejriwal was just fooling aam aadmi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761836620127481856

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

This message is crafted specially for myopic Modi toadies here:

Live: Any person in position must be questioned, says PM Modi

Here is someone saying that he can be questioned, and here are people who do not like what he just said. Because they think he is beyond questioning.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761935528069570560


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761919943386464256

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AugenBlick

Bad move by modi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

AugenBlick said:


> Bad move by modi ...




Why do you think so?


----------



## Parul

AugenBlick said:


> Bad move by modi ...



Did you listen to him? I didn't find anything wrong in it.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761916104113618944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761617527948603392


----------



## AugenBlick

Parul said:


> Did you listen to him? I didn't find anything wrong in it.


Yes I saw the video....Only the press was clapping when he said this.

The problem is that cow slaughter is illegal and it is so because Indians(majority) do not accept it. Now people become vigilantes because police does not do it's job. He should have asked the state government to DO it's job. Now the literal LAW will be ignored.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

*What Drives the Modi Government’s Systematic Onslaught on AAP?*

http://thewire.in/56541/drives-modi-governments-systematic-onslaught-aap/

In brief it is this – the Modi government has been trying to incapacitate the AAP government in Delhi ever since its humiliating defeat in Delhi in December 2014, and has been failing miserably. But instead of desisting, it has only become more frantic, harming itself more and more with the electorate. Mr. Modi knows perfectly well that this is happening. So why is he persisting?

Kejriwal’s answer is deeply unsettling: it is because Narendra Modi’s actions are governed by an anger that mounts as his frustration grows. This is pushing him into acts that he knows can only harm his party. India’s national interest has already become a casualty: By imposing an oil blockade on Nepal when it was still struggling to recover from last year’s earthquake, Modi has destroyed India’s relationship with the only Hindu country in the world. He has also reversed a full decade of work by two Indian prime ministers to bring Pakistan and India closer together and end the Kashmir dispute.

Within the nation, Modi’s behavior towards the Delhi government has shown that, when angered, he may stop at nothing to have his way. Kejriwal dramatized this by saying that ‘he might even kill me’. But his deeper message was that when angered Modi showed scant respect for the law and the Constitution.


_When the ACB chief, S.S Yadav, demurred, Jung demanded that the ACB should report to the LG and not to the state government’s vigilance department. When Kejriwal resisted this, Jung, in another move without precedent, called in a paramilitary force to surround and seize the ACB’s offices, and appointed Joint commissioner of Police Mukesh Meena in Yadav’s place._


----------



## AugenBlick

Parul said:


> Today, I received Whatsapp from my best friend who's Kashmiri. Had pictures of Kids between 5-10 years Holding Plastic (Kids) guns & pointed towards CRPF & Army Personnel with "Go Back India Slogan".
> 
> Kashmir's current and future generations are wasted because of the Hatred filled in them from last 2 decades. First time in life, feeling bad for them, as it reminded me of black days in Punjab.


Lol and I recieved this pic herehttp://imgur.com/YwYoZXq


----------



## ashok321

_Forced out of the ACB office and deprived of control over the police assigned to it, the Delhi government tried to operate the ACB from another location and get policemen from Bihar to staff it. Such transfers of cadres by one state government to another had been requested before and readily conceded, so Bihar CM Nitish Kumar quickly agreed and seconded five police persons to staff it. But Jung stepped in again, asserted that the ACB was now under him, and sent them back to Bihar. The Union Home ministry, unsurprisingly backed Jung, and accused Kejriwal of unnecessarily picking fights with the LG._

_And as if all this was not enough, over the past 18 months the CBI has called in no fewer than 150 state government officials for ‘questioning’ on issues it claims it is working on. All have been humiliated by being forced to wait from morning to night in the anterooms, and then being called in during the last hours of the day to be roundly abused and threatened._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761972117902536704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761848334323552256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761939506463465472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761937858554896384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761831220200239104





2014 BJP got 7 seats
2019 BJP will get 0 seat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761935370695086080


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761976145839550464
*Framing us for Quran desecration is sign that SAD-BJP feeling jittery in Punjab: Arvind Kejriwal*

_Kejriwal, who released a youth manifesto, also quoted a survey claiming it showed that AAP would win 100 out of 117 assembly seats in the state polls._

If #AAP wins in Punjab, as it should & would, Modi would compromise with Kejriwal because MOST of his BJPians in Punjab would end up in jail.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761767957177348097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761955422798352384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761937601905487872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761928775256772609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/409334853151096832
http://www.thequint.com/politics/20...uld-be-considered-arvind-kejriwal-najeeb-jung

*5 Reasons Why Delhi’s Full Statehood Demand Should be Considered*








http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/delhi-india/aap-mlas-seek-guards-cctv-cameras-offices/54463

Several AAP MLAs have approached Delhi Assembly Speaker Ram Niwas Goel seeking deployment of security guards and installation of CCTV cameras in their offices as they apprehended that they might be “framed” in false cases.





*Court ruling on Delhi LG and AAP brings back the problem of tyranny of the unelected*

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/c...blem-of-tyranny-of-the-unelected-2938776.html


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761781873571954688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761993343962406912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761994517448974336


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761781873571954688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761993343962406912
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761994517448974336


No off on weekends??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Someone has got full retard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> No off on weekends??


Looks like it's time & half for weekends! Afterall Kejriwal has to make use of that 520 crores self promotion budget!


----------



## DesiGuy1403

There is a little fact the siculars miss out and BJP, inept in it's media management not able to spread.

There was RSS SwayamSevak known as Braham dutt Dwivedi. He was an out and out Sanghi.
The year was 1995, when Mayawati pulled down SP govt. Unable to take it lying down, Mullayam laid a siege to Maya's guest house, broke the gates, thrashed the BSP workers. 
Oh, the police were present and did absolutely nothing out of mortal fear of SP & Mulayam. These SP goons then entered the guest house and started tearing off Mayawati's clothes. She was molested and pretty close to getting raped.

Enter the evil Sanghi Braham Dutt. He heard the news of what was happening. He took a few of his Sanghis went to the guest house, used his RSS Lathi to thrash these SP goons, who literally ran away from these Sanghis.
If not for this brave man, that day Mayawati would have paid a huge prize.

Irony is, Braham Dutt was killed by SP people and Mayawati ended up protecting the killers. 
This story is to the people who froth at both ends of mouth hearing the word Sangh. This man was killed not just by the SP goons but all you haters who believe Sanghis deserve to be killed.

Fortunately, Sanghis don' have that mentality and that is sole reason this "dalit" Mayawati is today alive, trashing BJP & Sangh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

weekend working 1.5 times of normal salary may be making some extra money  or may be making his boss happy


911 said:


> No off on weekends??


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...er-desecration-video-goes-viral/1/733633.html

A muslim guy desecrates Hindu idols.
No one from the MSM has guts to post any details. This is third such incident in as many months.
There won't be any debates over it. Pappu & Kejriwal will not visit the place.

And yet the sickulars and atheists here want to preach us Sanghis...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

AugenBlick said:


> Bad move by modi ...


He has single handedly alienated & humiliated many gau raksha activists who obey the law,take care of gau mata & bring stray cows to gaushalas!!

Most gau raksha activists are not anti-socials or turn to violence whenever they went.Only some are bad people. Many of them only turn to violence in the name of self defence.

Okay let us stop them from eating plastic. Yippee!! job done;now she will block no roads,get hit by vehicles,will stop eating thrown food and rubbish & will never be taken away to be slaughtered for her hide/meat  State governments will now actively stop cow smuggling and gau mata will be safe!!

Who knew that stopping them from eating plastic could so so much 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
They(All this big political leaders/intellectuals) tell us don't categorize all Muslims/Hindus/this community/this caste under one banner...Don't blame them for the actions of a few.

Then why do they categorize all gau raksha activists under the same banner?Why blame them for the actions of a few???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Darmashkian said:


> He has single handedly alienated & humiliated many gau raksha activists who obey the law,take care of gau mata & bring stray cows to gaushalas!!



He is talking about the ones attacking Dalits.

Go and check out the actual Gau Rakshaks of RSS. Their goal is only the illegal transportation of cows for slaughter.
These groups would not hurt some one. Dadri was inhumane and so was Una. And neither was done by Gau rakshaks.
These are pretend Gau Rakshaks and vested groups and that was what was pointed out.


----------



## Darmashkian

DesiGuy1403 said:


> He is talking about the ones attacking Dalits.
> 
> Go and check out the actual Gau Rakshaks of RSS. Their goal is only the illegal transportation of cows for slaughter.
> These groups would not hurt some one. Dadri was inhumane and so was Una. And neither was done by Gau rakshaks.
> These are pretend Gau Rakshaks and vested groups and that was what was pointed out.



Hey I know many gau raksha groups-RSS,VHP,Raja Singh,AOL etc.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Really? I saw the video & look at the media's reactions & how they are showing it.

It is one thing to attack some bad apples & another thing to attack all gau rakshak activists. The media & papers will now say that PM opposes gau raksha !

It would have been better had he given proper reassurances towards the Dalit community of their safety(I bow my head in shame,state governments should do more to protect dalits etc).& had called out such bad apples for doing more harm than good . But he had to go and target all of them.

Now all gau rakshak activists will be called law breaking vigilantes who are goondas by the establishment or the BJP after all the PM himself has confirmed it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762020981682630656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761962648607027200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761953125926330368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761991844284731392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762158747464577025


----------



## Parul

*Hizbul terrorist Burhan Wani's father new face of stir, offers daughter to 'struggle'*
TNN | 11 mins ago

Whatsapp
Facebook
Google Plus
Twitter
Email
Linkedin
SMS

SHARE
SRINAGAR: The father of slain Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Wani is emerging a leader of the protest movement in the Valley, overshadowing established separatist voices like Syed Ali Shah Geelani and the Mirwaiz. On Friday, Muzaffar Wani led a procession of thousands in Pampore as more people turned up to hear him, ignoring a call by the Hurriyat factions to march to Hazratbal in Srinagar.

A recently formed umbrella separatist group, which includes Geelani, Mirwaiz Umar Farooq and Yasin Malik of the JKLF, had given a call for 'Dargah chalo' on Friday. However, the response was thin. In contrast, thousands from south Kashmir defied curfew, imposed in the entire Valley, to reach Khrew in Pampore.

Wani, who was the main attraction at the protest, was escorted by several armed militants, according to eyewitnesses. While most people walked to Khrew, Wani arrived in a Bolero. He told protesters he was ready to offer his only daughter for the fight against "Indian occupation" after "sacrificing" his two sons, eyewitnesses told TOI. Burhan Wani's brother Khalid was killed in cross-firing between militants and security forces in a forest in Tral in 2010.

One of the militants who accompanied Wani also addressed the gathering at Khrew and asked protesters not to pelt stones at security forces and private cars. He said this would lead to police action and more killings.

Though Hurriyat leaders were not associated with the Khrew protest, sensing the mood of people from south Kashmir there, Geelani's supporters later played out his address through a mobile phone.

On July 31, Hurriyat had taken part in a protest at the graveyard at Kareemabad in Pulwama where several slain militants are buried. Wani was also invited to this event, which was attended by nearly 50,000 people, and it was here that his supporters had given a call for the protest at Khrew on Friday. However, Hurriyat leaders decided to organise a separate protest and later gave the call for "Dargah chalo" on the same day.

http://m.timesofindia.com/city/srin...book.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOI

His Eldest Son and then Younger Son were killed. He and his daughter should be killed, if they take Arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

No pity for these terrorists.
I still remember Lakhs of Pandits terrorized by these religious nuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Stung by Dalit Backlash, Modi Eats His Own Words on Cow Slaughter


----------



## JanjaWeed

Parul said:


> *Hizbul terrorist Burhan Wani's father new face of stir, offers daughter to 'struggle'*
> TNN | 11 mins ago
> 
> Whatsapp
> Facebook
> Google Plus
> Twitter
> Email
> Linkedin
> SMS
> 
> SHARE
> SRINAGAR: The father of slain Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Wani is emerging a leader of the protest movement in the Valley, overshadowing established separatist voices like Syed Ali Shah Geelani and the Mirwaiz. On Friday, Muzaffar Wani led a procession of thousands in Pampore as more people turned up to hear him, ignoring a call by the Hurriyat factions to march to Hazratbal in Srinagar.
> 
> A recently formed umbrella separatist group, which includes Geelani, Mirwaiz Umar Farooq and Yasin Malik of the JKLF, had given a call for 'Dargah chalo' on Friday. However, the response was thin. In contrast, thousands from south Kashmir defied curfew, imposed in the entire Valley, to reach Khrew in Pampore.
> 
> Wani, who was the main attraction at the protest, was escorted by several armed militants, according to eyewitnesses. While most people walked to Khrew, Wani arrived in a Bolero. He told protesters he was ready to offer his only daughter for the fight against "Indian occupation" after "sacrificing" his two sons, eyewitnesses told TOI. Burhan Wani's brother Khalid was killed in cross-firing between militants and security forces in a forest in Tral in 2010.
> 
> One of the militants who accompanied Wani also addressed the gathering at Khrew and asked protesters not to pelt stones at security forces and private cars. He said this would lead to police action and more killings.
> 
> Though Hurriyat leaders were not associated with the Khrew protest, sensing the mood of people from south Kashmir there, Geelani's supporters later played out his address through a mobile phone.
> 
> On July 31, Hurriyat had taken part in a protest at the graveyard at Kareemabad in Pulwama where several slain militants are buried. Wani was also invited to this event, which was attended by nearly 50,000 people, and it was here that his supporters had given a call for the protest at Khrew on Friday. However, Hurriyat leaders decided to organise a separate protest and later gave the call for "Dargah chalo" on the same day.
> 
> http://m.timesofindia.com/city/srin...book.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOI
> 
> His Eldest Son and then Younger Son were killed. He and his daughter should be killed, if they take Arms.



So Barkha's poor school headmaster is the new face of protest / violence in Kashmir then? I can see some justification coming for this from usual suspects & as usual blame will lie with Indian security forces & Administration for turning this poor school headmaster into face of protest in the valley!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762122030695219200

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...ya-vidhata-line-is-against-islam_1916074.html

Wow...These guys want to ban anything they "think" offends them.
Wonder why the other religions in India can't do the same. 

Waiting if there will be any debate on this.

Oh wait, the sickulars will pretend this news did not exist. They will wait on an attack on a dalit to blame BJP.


----------



## noksss

Parul said:


> *Hizbul terrorist Burhan Wani's father new face of stir, offers daughter to 'struggle'*
> TNN | 11 mins ago
> 
> Whatsapp
> Facebook
> Google Plus
> Twitter
> Email
> Linkedin
> SMS
> 
> SHARE
> SRINAGAR: The father of slain Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Wani is emerging a leader of the protest movement in the Valley, overshadowing established separatist voices like Syed Ali Shah Geelani and the Mirwaiz. On Friday, Muzaffar Wani led a procession of thousands in Pampore as more people turned up to hear him, ignoring a call by the Hurriyat factions to march to Hazratbal in Srinagar.
> 
> A recently formed umbrella separatist group, which includes Geelani, Mirwaiz Umar Farooq and Yasin Malik of the JKLF, had given a call for 'Dargah chalo' on Friday. However, the response was thin. In contrast, thousands from south Kashmir defied curfew, imposed in the entire Valley, to reach Khrew in Pampore.
> 
> Wani, who was the main attraction at the protest, was escorted by several armed militants, according to eyewitnesses. While most people walked to Khrew, Wani arrived in a Bolero. He told protesters he was ready to offer his only daughter for the fight against "Indian occupation" after "sacrificing" his two sons, eyewitnesses told TOI. Burhan Wani's brother Khalid was killed in cross-firing between militants and security forces in a forest in Tral in 2010.
> 
> One of the militants who accompanied Wani also addressed the gathering at Khrew and asked protesters not to pelt stones at security forces and private cars. He said this would lead to police action and more killings.
> 
> Though Hurriyat leaders were not associated with the Khrew protest, sensing the mood of people from south Kashmir there, Geelani's supporters later played out his address through a mobile phone.
> 
> On July 31, Hurriyat had taken part in a protest at the graveyard at Kareemabad in Pulwama where several slain militants are buried. Wani was also invited to this event, which was attended by nearly 50,000 people, and it was here that his supporters had given a call for the protest at Khrew on Friday. However, Hurriyat leaders decided to organise a separate protest and later gave the call for "Dargah chalo" on the same day.
> 
> http://m.timesofindia.com/city/srin...book.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOI
> 
> His Eldest Son and then Younger Son were killed. He and his daughter should be killed, if they take Arms.



Not a big deal hope Congress , Omar abdullah doesn't make her on the likes of Ishrat jahan once she end up having the same fate


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760081082071019520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760035731037380608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760011971404103681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759981706543783937
Modi with rapist:






Holy cow!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762177859293151232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744928080049876992


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761791498090414080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761524519228047360


----------



## ashok321

Modi does coercion, Delhi government spends extra money for safeguards: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762233681549361153
While mofo Modi nullifies Delhi MLAs salary increase:


Pension of central govt staff goes up by 157%


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762251467579416582


----------



## Parul




----------



## ashok321

Delhi Police, ACB, CBI all under Modi, but of what use?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762239288515985408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762271490238590977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762270567751938048


----------



## JanjaWeed

*http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...-alliance-with-congress-led-udf/1/734394.html*

*Kerala Congress (M) chief K M Mani announces end of 30-year-old alliance with Congress-led UDF*

@Star Wars Here you go..

@Marxist @magudi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762295879286030336


----------



## noksss

Good initiative by Smriti Irani 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ame-a-hit-on-Twitter/articleshow/53584136.cms


----------



## A_Poster

Parul said:


> *Hizbul terrorist Burhan Wani's father new face of stir, offers daughter to 'struggle'*



She would prove very useful to terrorists. Even terrorists get blue balls.


----------



## Marxist

JanjaWeed said:


> *http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...-alliance-with-congress-led-udf/1/734394.html*
> 
> *Kerala Congress (M) chief K M Mani announces end of 30-year-old alliance with Congress-led UDF*
> 
> @Star Wars Here you go..
> 
> @Marxist @magudi



His son is LS MP and they have one MP in Rajya sabha ...Mani will do anything to make his Son a central minister ,So there is possibility of him joining NDA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Modi trying to be a smart aleck?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762311125782462464
Congress Mukt Bharat?

ROFOL

2019 = Modi mukt Bharat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762308036191019008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762311891733581824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762128069586984961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762295664915128320


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762332022731866112
Effect AAP ka:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762316556621770752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761973206487961600






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761237150675394560
Lying A$$ Jumla:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762319832440201217


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Why are you morons trying to attack me from my Dalit brothers and sisters shoulders?
face me directly and fight me directly, don't fire from veil of my dalit brothers and sisters.
*#ModiInTelangana*

Modi government in Center is perhaps first govt who do not loot tax payers money.
Telangana CM KCR on #ModiGovt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://satyavijayi.com/shocking-hindu-principal-removed-catholics-allowed-principal/

predictably this does not even make the news.
The Sickulars & Atheists all over India and on PDF are closing their eyes and shouting "blah blah blah blah" to pretend this did not happen.

Will the award wapsi group wake up? I am not holding my breath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Burrahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Jai ho Kejriwal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762460022135672837

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> Burrahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Jai ho Kejriwal
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762460022135672837



And the head joker of this drama company shouts about removing drug menace!!

Wonder where our resident AAPtards are?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762605025491169280
*PM's anguish about atrocities against Dalits fake, cries Opposition:*

Don't shed crocodile tears but act: Cong to PM Modi


----------



## ashok321

Mofo Modi was a charlatan in 2013 or a hypocrite in 2016!
Any of the two.


Live: GST will make consumer the King, PM Modi says in LS


On Bangladesh, while in opposition:

BJP to oppose land boundary agreement with Bangladesh

Later, when in power:


----------



## IndoCarib

*Manager of Allahabad school arrested after ban on national anthem
*

Zia-ul Haq, manager of MA Convent School in Baghara locality, was booked under the Prevention of Insults to National Honour Act and arrested, officials said.

A magisterial inquiry has been ordered to look into how the school was allowed to *run for two decades without any clearance* from authorities and the allegation against the manager, they said.

Haq had defended the move, *claiming that the phrase 'Bharat Bhagya Vidhata' in the national anthem's opening stanza violated the basic tenets of Islam.*

*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-on-national-anthem/articleshow/53597179.cms*

Calling all AAPtards, JNUtards and all other seculars !!! this man needs your support !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

BJP/Modi toadies lies:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762630537198567425


----------



## IndoCarib

*Arvind Kejriwal's Decisions Under Scrutiny, Days After His Court Loss*

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/arvi...s-court-loss-1441701?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762634025492221952
And Indians here (Modi followers) are full of pride:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762613809748017152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762623470433923072


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762634025492221952
> And Indians here (Modi followers) are full of pride:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762613809748017152
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762623470433923072



Cool dude


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Indian express or RTI wale bhi Modi se mile hue hain ji

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321




----------



## DesiGuy1403

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Indian express or RTI wale bhi Modi se mile hue hain ji



Kejriwal & AAP is getting exposed for the "politicians" they are.
I have respect for Yogendra and Bhushan. I may not like their ideals but they are very adamant about them and will stick with them no matter what.

Kejriwal is perhaps the first politician I have seen with zero ideology except power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762722835454451712






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762711594107273216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762697767143641088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762681233121812482

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762690932038889473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762684390803582976


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762666845153427456






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762664804863451137
Maneka Gandhi = Dead silence


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762664008457519104















Hypocrite Modi doing the same shik ever since he became the PM of India!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762656842484883461

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762747909410463744
*India exported meat worth $568 million in April-May*




Hello Maneka Gandhi of BJP fame!


----------



## ashok321

This is a BJP state.
But think, if it were AAP.










Kerala gets a thumbs-up!


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Forget Udta Punjab, it's Udti Dilli under Shri Kejriwal Ji.

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...iwal-regime-in-delhi-reveals-rti_1916351.html

Oh yeah, this party sure is going to solve Punjab drug problems with Bhagwath Mann as their CM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Faced with contempt threat, Centre finally admits of receiving pay hike proposal from AAP govt*

Modi's GOI lied to court through affidavit to malign AAP!!!

http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/delhi-india/faced-contempt-threat-centre-finally-admits-receiving-pay-hike-proposal-aap-govt/54579





*Sudhir Chaudhary offered to resign when ‘unhappy’ Subhash Chandra decided to do ‘DNA test’ of Zee editor*

http://www.jantakareporter.com/media-virus/sudhir-chaudhary-offers-to-quit/54789

_Chandra is also running out of patience because of the falling TRP, which has placed the channel at number six position, even lower than India News and News Nation._

_ZeeTV = CheeTV_

But the biggest anomaly here being that the PM of India Modi follows this extortionist on Twitter, who has been to Tihar and will end up again.


Did anyone hear Modi talking of such dire situation of Indian schools ever?
Mofo is only here for elections & Ambanis/Adanis

Over 1 lakh schools in India have just 1 teacher


----------



## Soumitra

*Parliament Clears Mega Tax Reform GST, Over To You, States: 10 Developments*
All India | Written by Rahul Shrivastava | Updated: August 09, 2016 01:15 IST
 






Prime Minister Narendra Modidescribed the national sales tax as a major step "that will deliver us from tax terrorism."

"GST means a Great Step Taken by India, a Great Step of Transformation, Great Step towards Transparency," said the PM.

"I think its a good step for the country. We earlier had three major differences on GST that we have worked out. We still have an issue on the 18% cap on the rate of GST, which will be discussed in December," said Rahul Gandhi, whose Congress party has supported GST after stalling it for months.

In his speech, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley made a strong pitch for "one nation one tax," stating that India's biggest tax reform will see the Centre and states "pooling their sovereignty to reap the many benefits that will ultimately lead to India's progress".

"Tax evasion will lessen, there will be no tax on tax or a cascade of taxes and ease of doing business will improve," said Mr Jaitley. Both the Prime Minister and the Finance minister thanked opposition parties profusely for their support to the bill.

The Lok Sabha had cleared the bill last year, but the Rajya Sabha sent it back with major changes last week, which the lower house had to clear today.

At least 15 or half of India's 29 states must ratify the bill *and the government targets getting that approval within 30 days as it chases an April 1, 2017 deadline for implementation of GST. Several states will have to call for special sessions to clear GST in the next 30 days.*

A GST Council will be formed after that with states and the centre as members. This council will recommend rates and other modalities for GST, which will replace a raft of different state and local taxes with a single unified value added tax system turning India into world's biggest single market.

Parliament will need to clear two more GST-related bills and each state will have to pass its own law. To meet its deadline the government will push to get this done in the winter session of parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

How is it possible that lakhs of people passed in 1978 whose names started with N & M?
The same DU gave different reasons before to not hand over Modi's certificates.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762867468272402432


----------



## indiatester

*http://www.hindustantimes.com/busin...black-money/story-HhdUHfSUCoRo0kn2miDTYJ.html*
*The GST impact: How this tax will curb black money *




The mandatory paper trail that GST will create will go a long way in improving tax compliance.

For all those who thought that the goods and services tax or GST was just an indirect tax reform, should want to think again.

The implementation of GST is going to effect direct taxes, helping in widening of the tax base and increasing the taxes collections.

According to tax administrators, GST will help in curbing domestic black money. “Though it is a reform for indirect taxes, there are filers who understate incomes by not reporting each and every transaction. By doing this, they save excise, VAT, Octroi etc, and more importantly, are able to furnish under reporting of their incomes. Since, GST will have a paper trail which can be accessed by the income tax department such practices will discourage generation of black money in the system,” said an income tax official.

Usage of PAN and Aadhar will be more frequent and will be required to file GST returns, this will help the income tax department to track transactions, which it is unable to do today. There can be more data mapping for audit by the revenue authorities.

Last year, a panel led by chief economic advisor Arvind Subramanian had said that bringing alcohol, real estate and precious metals such as gold sectors within the ambit of GST will help curb black money generation in these sectors.

Though alcohol is likely to remain outside the GST net, the other two key sources of illicit money are likely to get busted.

Sources say that revenue department has already taken a note of this fact and both the tax boards; central board of direct taxes and the central board of excise and customs have already started sharing the data with each other to better monitoring of black money.

A tax official in the Delhi state government feels “ if a retailer has purchased goods from a whole seller and is not showing that purchase today, then he will not be able to do so after GST. Thus, to substantiate his purchase he will have to maintain the books of sales for which proper bills will be generated. So any trader after GST will not be able to sell products or goods without bills. Once a bill exists in the system, scope for black money reduces automatically. Creating self-policing environment.”

The dual monitoring structure proposed within GST, involving the Centre and the states will also curb income tax evasions. So, even if one set of tax authorities overlooks or fails to detect evasion, there is the possibility that the other overseeing authority may not.

In real estate, a sector which absorbs and generates maximum amount of black money, the uniform tax structure will improve tax compliance by developers, local builders, property dealers, investors and occupiers. The mandatory paper trail that GST will create will go a long way in improving tax compliance.


----------



## ashok321

BJP dubs GST as a 'revolution' in India's tax system

Ask hypocrite Modi as a CM and he will tell you what kind of revolution it is or was:


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

this is called . . ."Thuk ke Chatna"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762892616681652224
And opportunist BJP is still working with PDP.

If anyone else would have said this; Vroom ....Sedition charges!


----------



## DesiGuy1403

This guy Faizan is a snake..
Poor BJP guys. Even when they provide all the help these snakes will still bite them.

Imagine if it was a Congee govt, this idiot would have got a thenga and would have been running around for weeks. Even after this, this snake will still crawl at the feet of his masters Cong/AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762918502701215744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762912273186775040
You hear all this surprising non-sense from anti Muslim BJP only when the elections are around:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762902785838854147
Should you remember how BJPians & AndBhakts ridiculed Man Mohan Singh when he said:

_Muslims have first right to Indian resources._

Rain or shine, Muslims are not voting for BJP-Modi


----------



## ranjeet

Jai ho Kejriwal ji ki !!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762921268379168768

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Saudi visit by V K Singh sab is Paying off !!

kaha hain achhe din Modi Ji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> Jai ho Kejriwal ji ki !!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762921268379168768



In one year 120 crores?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762992323160453120


----------



## ashok321

Wah rey Modiya!

HC ko bhi jhuth likha?

Wah rey Modi!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763013241869959168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763004468333977600
And this shameless nigger/singer is followed by PM of India, who is also a thick skinned & shameless PM of India who follows ruffians & rogues on Twitter. No other PM of democratic country follow gangsters on Twitter.








And Haryana is the BJP state.
PM of India does not say anything or do anything on such anomaly involving people's life.
Only busy for elections and writing off loans for Adani & Ambanis.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762980385500299265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762919841904943105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763022058754146304
PM modi ka gunda press ke against!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763020153420451841


----------



## ranjeet

quite a big relief I would say. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763021215309017088

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763022982205833217


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762658754152325120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762661641515208705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762665166488084480
*Shobhaa De, Stick To Your Air Kissing, Not Dissing*
http://www.ndtv.com/blog/shobhaa-de...ing-not-dissing-1441985?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

*I-T unearths Rs 130 crore ‘unaccounted cash’ from AAP MLA Kartar Singh Tanwar
*
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...rtar-singh-tanwar-aap-mla-income-tax-2964165/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

IndoCarib said:


> *I-T unearths Rs 130 crore ‘unaccounted cash’ from AAP MLA Kartar Singh Tanwar
> *
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...rtar-singh-tanwar-aap-mla-income-tax-2964165/


You are reading it wrong. It must be read as former BJP councilor!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

indiatester said:


> You are reading it wrong. It must be read as former BJP councilor!



Right. Slyfox Modi kept 130Cr in Talwar's almari

Responding to the I-T raids, Deputy Chief Minister Manish Sisodia had said, “Modiji, you deploy the CBI, Delhi Police, IB, ED and Income Tax, but we will keep doing our work.”

*Shocking Details: Ahmed Patel & Gujarat Congress plotted Una Dalit Bashing Incident*

Gujarat police have come across some shocking details behind the Una Dalit Bashing Incident. The entire incident at Una seems to be cooked up by Ahmed Patel and his close Congressi aide Punjabhai Bheembhai. Some revelations by the investigative authorities have pointed out to the strong involvement of Ahmed Patel's in the Una Dalit Bashing Event.

http://jagrukbharat.com/8060/shocki...t-congress-plotted-una-dalit-bashing-incident

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

“Modiji, you deploy the CBI, Delhi Police, IB, ED and Income Tax, but we will keep doing our work.” - *M Sisodia*



It is well understood & proven that Modi toadies here are unable to protect their God Modi's misdeeds & are unable to debunk anything relating to Modi. What they do is conveniently take a detour to Delhi's AAP/Kejriwal to digress. Kejriwal is not even a state CM as Mamta or NIKU or Jaya is, against whom not a single post. *This tells you ALL.


Rest from Perth & Albany...As I will be in the flight now.*


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> *Shocking Details: Ahmed Patel & Gujarat Congress plotted Una Dalit Bashing Incident*
> 
> Gujarat police have come across some shocking details behind the Una Dalit Bashing Incident. The entire incident at Una seems to be cooked up by Ahmed Patel and his close Congressi aide Punjabhai Bheembhai. Some revelations by the investigative authorities have pointed out to the strong involvement of Ahmed Patel's in the Una Dalit Bashing Event.
> 
> http://jagrukbharat.com/8060/shocki...t-congress-plotted-una-dalit-bashing-incident



It was evident from the start that whole incident was staged, Congress & it's stooges in media & civil society had their script ready. Ahmed Patel is the chief enforcer for Gandhis...& he is the one who was chiefly responsible for Ishrat Jehan manipulation. This guy needs to be cut down to size...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763058275365457920

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763058275365457920



These guys are scared.
They have leart harsh lesson in last 2 years. They will probably wait for Cong govt back to power to get back to their usual firing though.

Now is the turn of Hurriyat. They are useless, better we exterminate them. The Wahabis are already on the steets and Hurriyat has not been of any help. So, what's the use of keeping them alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> Right. Slyfox Modi kept 130Cr in Talwar's almari
> 
> Responding to the I-T raids, Deputy Chief Minister Manish Sisodia had said, “Modiji, you deploy the CBI, Delhi Police, IB, ED and Income Tax, but we will keep doing our work.”
> 
> *Shocking Details: Ahmed Patel & Gujarat Congress plotted Una Dalit Bashing Incident*
> 
> Gujarat police have come across some shocking details behind the Una Dalit Bashing Incident. The entire incident at Una seems to be cooked up by Ahmed Patel and his close Congressi aide Punjabhai Bheembhai. Some revelations by the investigative authorities have pointed out to the strong involvement of Ahmed Patel's in the Una Dalit Bashing Event.
> 
> http://jagrukbharat.com/8060/shocking-details-ahmed-patel-gujarat-congress-plotted-una-dalit-bashing-incident



Not a surprise here even during the Jat stir in Haryana once the name of ex-Cm hooda came out in connection to the riots the media changed the narrative to rape and slowly it died down . BJP needs to be more aggressive in the counter-narrative even when there is no link to congress they somehow needs to make that link to confuse the people's mind so that congress will stop bitching about these non-sense Dalit/Minorities card . BJP did well in countering the media narrative on the statement against Mayawati's they need to replicate the same at the national level

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

noksss said:


> Not a surprise here even during the Jat stir in Haryana once the name of ex-Cm hooda came out in connection to the riots the media changed the narrative to rape and slowly it died down . BJP needs to be more aggressive in the counter-narrative even when there is no link to congress they somehow needs to make that link to confuse the people's mind so that congress will stop bitching about these non-sense Dalit/Minorities card . BJP did well in countering the media narrative on the statement against Mayawati's they need to replicate the same at the national level




Somehow i feel BJP should stop appointing khattar/ben type naive easy goers as CMs in states they win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

*It took him more than two years, but Prime Minister *Narendra Modi* has finally discovered the art of the deal. 
Realising that a frontal assault wasn't securing the votes needed for India'sbiggest-ever tax reform+ , Modi and finance minister Arun Jaitley changed tack this spring, government and ruling party sources have told Reuters. 

 First, they sought to build a coalition among the nation's 29 state governments to isolate the Congress party, which despite losing heavily to Modi in 2014 had blocked a new Goods and Services Tax (GST) Bill in the Rajya Sabha — the upper house of Parliament.*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ow-GST-deal-was-done/articleshow/53627846.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763254477138849792

Yeah we all know. Only Bharat Mata, Jana Gana Mana and Vande Mataram are communal.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763319806309330945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763320620973170689

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

*Sikhs in Kashmir forced to take part in stirs: SGPC to Rajnath Singh, Mehbooba Mufti*

SHIROMANI GURDWARA Parbhandak Committee (SGPC) has alleged that Sikhs in Jammu & Kashmir were being forced to participate in anti-India protests and raise pro-Pakistan slogans.

SGPC president Avtar Singh Makkar has written to Home Minister Rajnath Singh, J&K Governor N N Vohra and Chief Minister Mehbooba Mufti to ensure the safety of Sikhs living in state.

In his letter, Makkar said, “We have been receiving calls from Sikhs living in different parts of Jammu and Kashmir that the situation in Kashmir has been turning from bad to worse and that Sikhs living in state are in trouble. Sikhs are a negligible minority in Kashmir.”

He claimed, “Sikh associations in Kashmir has informed us over phone that Sikhs are feeling unsafe in Kashmir. Sikhs have being forced to come out of their homes and professions establishments to participate in the protest against India and raise pro-Pakistan slogans. Sikhs have become prisoners in their own homes in Kashmir. They are struggling to buy food and other commodities for their daily needs due to protests and fear.”

Makkar said, “The SGPC had participated in the relief work in Kashmir during floods last year. Sikhs had attempted to provide every kind of assistance to Kashmir during floods. Sikhs should get similar support from Kashmir in this hour of need.”

“We cannot reveal the names of any Sikh body that contacted us for help. It would be damaging for Sikhs living there,” said Daljit Singh Bedi, additional secretary, SGPC.”

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...o-rajnath-singh-mehbooba-mufti-flood-2965137/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

Spot the secular ! 

*Kashmir is our problem, stop blaming Pakistan: Mani Shankar Aiyar to PM Modi*
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...kistan-mani-shankar-aiyar-tells-modi-2966021/


*Pakistan Army helping LeT spread unrest in Kashmir: NIA*
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...t-terrorist-nia-pakistan-kashmir-burhan-wani/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763254477138849792
> 
> Yeah we all know. Only Bharat Mata, Jana Gana Mana and Vande Mataram are communal.




why blame him check Rajnath speech in Parliament even Zakir Naik won't come close



ranjeet said:


> *Sikhs in Kashmir forced to take part in stirs: SGPC to Rajnath Singh, Mehbooba Mufti*
> 
> SHIROMANI GURDWARA Parbhandak Committee (SGPC) has alleged that Sikhs in Jammu & Kashmir were being forced to participate in anti-India protests and raise pro-Pakistan slogans.
> 
> SGPC president Avtar Singh Makkar has written to Home Minister Rajnath Singh, J&K Governor N N Vohra and Chief Minister Mehbooba Mufti to ensure the safety of Sikhs living in state.
> 
> In his letter, Makkar said, “We have been receiving calls from Sikhs living in different parts of Jammu and Kashmir that the situation in Kashmir has been turning from bad to worse and that Sikhs living in state are in trouble. Sikhs are a negligible minority in Kashmir.”
> 
> He claimed, “Sikh associations in Kashmir has informed us over phone that Sikhs are feeling unsafe in Kashmir. Sikhs have being forced to come out of their homes and professions establishments to participate in the protest against India and raise pro-Pakistan slogans. Sikhs have become prisoners in their own homes in Kashmir. They are struggling to buy food and other commodities for their daily needs due to protests and fear.”
> 
> Makkar said, “The SGPC had participated in the relief work in Kashmir during floods last year. Sikhs had attempted to provide every kind of assistance to Kashmir during floods. Sikhs should get similar support from Kashmir in this hour of need.”
> 
> “We cannot reveal the names of any Sikh body that contacted us for help. It would be damaging for Sikhs living there,” said Daljit Singh Bedi, additional secretary, SGPC.”
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...o-rajnath-singh-mehbooba-mufti-flood-2965137/





I was banned from a 'liberal' fb group last month when i said precisely this to a photo of sikh guy paying respects to terrorist wani's body was used by propagandists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Bhakts & their bhakti 







magudi said:


> I was banned from a 'liberal' fb group last month when i said precisely this to a photo of sikh guy paying respects to terrorist wani's body was used by propagandists


Actually Makkar is a planted puppet of Badal who is also a puppet of BJP. So no one in Punjab trusts the credibility of SGPC nowdays.


----------



## magudi

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bhakts & their bhakti
> View attachment 324726
> 
> 
> Actually Makkar is a planted puppet of Badal who is also a puppet of BJP. So no one in Punjab trusts the credibility of SGPC nowdays.




i don't know what's the deal with sgpc but i find it hard to believe that there would be sikhs and pundits who will join islamofascists in protests against state for Wani's killing unless there is life threatening compulsion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bhakts & their bhakti
> View attachment 324726
> 
> 
> Actually Makkar is a planted puppet of Badal who is also a puppet of BJP. So no one in Punjab trusts the credibility of SGPC nowdays.



You are saying Kashmiri Sikhs are willfully taking part in Anti India stirs !?


----------



## A_Poster

IndoCarib said:


> Right. Slyfox Modi kept 130Cr in Talwar's almari
> 
> Responding to the I-T raids, Deputy Chief Minister Manish Sisodia had said, “Modiji, you deploy the CBI, Delhi Police, IB, ED and Income Tax, but we will keep doing our work.”
> 
> *Shocking Details: Ahmed Patel & Gujarat Congress plotted Una Dalit Bashing Incident*
> 
> Gujarat police have come across some shocking details behind the Una Dalit Bashing Incident. The entire incident at Una seems to be cooked up by Ahmed Patel and his close Congressi aide Punjabhai Bheembhai. Some revelations by the investigative authorities have pointed out to the strong involvement of Ahmed Patel's in the Una Dalit Bashing Event.
> 
> http://jagrukbharat.com/8060/shocki...t-congress-plotted-una-dalit-bashing-incident




Was there any doubt about it?

This dalit bashing incident was clearly a plot, and very damaging not only for BJP as a party, but Hindus as a whole.

This is the very reason I believe that this was time for BJP and RSS to distance themselves from toxic "Gau Rakshak" lobby, even if they lose some votes in UP election . It was not just a case of votes, but something which had potential to divide Hindus politically.

Thus while "Cow protection" is important for BJP and RSS, it is a time for tactical retreat on that issue. I don't know why political astute people like @Darmashkian think it is a bad decision at this time. This was not a case where Muslims were involved so that BJP could get along by not giving a damn.

And we frankly need to fix this dalit problem politically. There is a section of dalits who ,under influence of missionaries/liberals/Dalit activists/vote hunters, would always try to peddle victimhood complex and act as a millstone around Hindu's neck. It is about time we use same good o'l divide and rule tactics and wean away some portion of dalits from these niggerized dalits. The ones who are left in niggerized state could happily convert to Islam or Christianity .A enemy within is more dangerous than an enemy without.


And I do not understand why these idiot BJP people did not opened that IT case against NDTV ,which they have done this month, a year and a half ago. Did they thought that NDTV would someday become pro BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763055896477962240


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bhakts & their bhakti
> View attachment 324726
> 
> 
> Actually Makkar is a planted puppet of Badal who is also a puppet of BJP. So no one in Punjab trusts the credibility of SGPC nowdays.


Saala tharki ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

magudi said:


> why blame him check Rajnath speech in Parliament even Zakir Naik won't come close



Rajnath is a disgrace. Infact whole BJP oldie brigade is,bar some. They are classical example of "dhobi ka kutta, na ghar ka na ghat ka".

Few good minds like Arun Shauri have gone against BJP because of the treatment that new order meted out to him (apart from him not being able to digest being shunted out due to Jaitely).

Even Modi is not turning out half of what people expected him to be, though with world economy in a very shitty position, mellowing down to not rock the boat much is understandable. On top of it, he should stop hugging foreign dignitaries. It is becoming genuinely embarrassing.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

magudi said:


> i don't know what's the deal with sgpc but i find it hard to believe that there would be sikhs and pundits who will join islamofascists in protests against state for Wani's killing unless there is life threatening compulsion


There are some Bhindrawala & Akali Dal (A)supporters in Jammu area. Few days ago Simranjeet Singh Mann also visited pellet gun victims in kashmir.


IndoCarib said:


> You are saying Kashmiri Sikhs are willfully taking part in Anti India stirs !?


May be not all but some elements are willfully taking part in it. My point is due to politicisation SGPC has lost its credibility. It is hard to believe on their statements which are mostly fabricated indirectly by the government. 


ranjeet said:


> Saala tharki ..


A humble attempt to light up this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

So BJP opposed GST, The same bill that they are so proudly flashing as an achievement of their own. Arun Jaitley separates information from noise.
Watch him explaining the difference between the UPA and NDA versions of the GST Bill. And reasons why UPA bill couldn't be passed.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1077385752296902

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DesiGuy1403

A_Poster said:


> Rajnath is a disgrace. Infact whole BJP oldie brigade is,bar some. They are classical example of "dhobi ka kutta, na ghar ka na ghat ka".
> 
> Few good minds like Arun Shauri have gone against BJP because of the treatment that new order meted out to him (apart from him not being able to digest being shunted out due to Jaitely).
> 
> Even Modi is not turning out half of what people expected him to be, though with world economy in a very shitty position, mellowing down to not rock the boat much is understandable. On top of it, he should stop hugging foreign dignitaries. It is becoming genuinely embarrassing.



Now you have problems with Modi hugging people!!
Yeah man. That is shameful. Not sure where your priorities are vis a vis branding a politician's acts as shameful!

May Ram Bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A_Poster

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Now you have problems with Modi hugging people!!
> Yeah man. That is shameful. Not sure where your priorities are vis a vis branding a politician's acts as shameful!
> 
> May Ram Bless you.




Modi is a statesman and there are some some classical archtypes to behave like a statesman. One is to behave like a old wise man ,an archtype which would fit like of Lee Kuan Yew, Manmohan singh; another is to project power like Putin does. It is not about confirming to stereotypes, but to intimidate your opponents. 

So yes, Modi hugging foreign dignitaries is becoming embarrassing. Though we may look at him as an strong man (mostly due to lack of leader with balls for a long time), he does not have an imposing personality (very few Indians have. I don't know what bad karmas we did to become such a pacified nation), and hugging dignitaries makes him appear weaker than he actually is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

A_Poster said:


> Modi is a statesman and there are some some classical archtypes to behave like a statesman. One is to behave like a old wise man ,an archtype which would fit like of Lee Kuan Yew, Manmohan singh; another is to project power like Putin does. It is not about confirming to stereotypes, but to intimidate your opponents.
> 
> So yes, Modi hugging foreign dignitaries is becoming embarrassing. Though we may look at him as an strong man (mostly due to lack of leader with balls for a long time), he does not have an imposing personality (very few Indians have. I don't know what bad karmas we did to become such a pacified nation), and hugging dignitaries makes him appear weaker than he actually is.



Please don't stop.
This is hilarious. Modi hugging is analyzed and dissected.
Wait Wait, there is more. Archetype statesmen? Next what mate?

We are Indians and that's our identity. Let's not pretend to be something we are not. And for god sake, stop feeling ashamed of our culture.

If you have something genuine to criticize Modi, do so, Stop making a buffoon of yourself. MMS is a old wise man archetype!? Yeah, that's exactly what he was

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhaktupdate

Narendra modi Best PM for india but still some people have problem with progressive india ... Ms Bitch in video watch please

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

A_Poster said:


> Since when is hugging a part of Indian identity? I always saw that as more of a muslim thing.



Please keep posting nonsense. Hugging is not just Indian thing or Muslim thing. It's universal show of affection between humans.

I am sure Modi hugging people is the worst an Indian PM did. Glad you pointed at this nonsense and took our PM to task.
Next what? Too many foreign visits perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Please keep posting nonsense. Hugging is not just Indian thing or Muslim thing. It's universal show of affection between humans.
> 
> I am sure Modi hugging people is the worst an Indian PM did. Glad you pointed at this nonsense and took our PM to task.
> Next what? Too many foreign visits perhaps?




I am not a BJP or Modi hater, so let's put this to rest.


----------



## magudi

bhaktupdate said:


> Narendra modi Best PM for india but still some people have problem with progressive india ... Ms Bitch in video watch please



Goyal should've been more aggressive and taken her to cleaners on the false narratives being created nevertheless good responses


----------



## DesiGuy1403

magudi said:


> Goyal should've been more aggressive and taken her to cleaners on the false narratives being created nevertheless good responses



That's the one big problem of BJP.
They are not aggressive enough. Goyal, Prabhu and few others are just too nice to be politicians.

When I look at Other party's leaders and how they spread crap around with a swag, I wonder why BJP does not do it.
Oh, the lower rung BJP leaders do it but not the top tier, unlike the other parties top leaders who get in the muck and get dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

bhaktupdate said:


> Narendra modi Best PM for india but still some people have problem with progressive india ... Ms Bitch in video watch please


Original date of the interview?



DesiGuy1403 said:


> That's the one big problem of BJP.
> They are not aggressive enough. Goyal, Prabhu and few others are just too nice to be politicians.
> 
> When I look at Other party's leaders and how they spread crap around with a swag, I wonder why BJP does not do it.
> Oh, the lower rung BJP leaders do it but not the top tier, unlike the other parties top leaders who get in the muck and get dirty.


Well yes BJP must expose those who create divide for votes and then blame it all on BJP. People won't realise with own their own.


----------



## ashok321

Kashmiri Pandit body slams PM Modi for silence on 'Kashmiri Hindus' jantakareporter.com/india/jammu-an…

Gujarat CM Rupani, his deputy visit RSS office jantakareporter.com/india/gujarat/

कश्मीरी पंडितों ने कहा ‘भाजपा हमें बलि का बकरा बना रही है’ jantakareporter.com/hindi/kashmiri


----------



## cloud_9

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bhakts & their bhakti
> View attachment 324726
> 
> 
> Actually Makkar is a planted puppet of Badal who is also a puppet of BJP. So no one in Punjab trusts the credibility of SGPC nowdays.


SGPC is useless but do you think the narrative is false?



A_Poster said:


> So yes, Modi hugging foreign dignitaries is becoming embarrassing. Though we may look at him as an strong man (mostly due to lack of leader with balls for a long time), he does not have an imposing personality (very few Indians have. I don't know what bad karmas we did to become such a pacified nation), and hugging dignitaries makes him appear weaker than he actually is.


Are you in to BDSM, that you are looking for someone to dominate you?Times have changed and no one likes emotionless leaders nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

DesiGuy1403 said:


> That's the one big problem of BJP.
> They are not aggressive enough. Goyal, Prabhu and few others are just too nice to be politicians.
> 
> When I look at Other party's leaders and how they spread crap around with a swag, I wonder why BJP does not do it.
> Oh, the lower rung BJP leaders do it but not the top tier, unlike the other parties top leaders who get in the muck and get dirty.




Plus Sambit Patra is fast becoming our own Sanjhay Jha :/


----------



## DesiGuy1403

magudi said:


> Plus Sambit Patra is fast becoming our own Sanjhay Jha



To be honest, Sambit Patra does pedantic very nice 

Not really sure whether that's a good thing or a bad thing .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

bhaktupdate said:


> Narendra modi Best PM for india but still some people have problem with progressive india ... Ms Bitch in video watch please



She's just a birtch being funded by Anti National Congress and sleep with china bootlickers communists.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763639835886104577

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

noksss said:


> So BJP opposed GST, The same bill that they are so proudly flashing as an achievement of their own. Arun Jaitley separates information from noise.
> Watch him explaining the difference between the UPA and NDA versions of the GST Bill. And reasons why UPA bill couldn't be passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1077385752296902



Dont mind Anti national Congress scumbags and pakistani stooge gulam nabi azaad.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763686025159962624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763606226185904128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763569075947704320


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763687374312341504

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763664723699179520


----------



## TejasMk3

*facepalm*






Far from freeing temples...they are doing the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

horse trading ??

anyone??

http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...and-congress-join-bjp-in-lucknow_1917701.html

Lucknow: It's a shot in the arm for BJP!

In a major boost ahead of Uttar Pradesh Assembly Elections, 8 MLAs from different parties have joined BJP in Lucknow on Thursday.

These 8 MLAs belong to SP, BSP and Congress.

Darinder modi forcing our Muslim brothers to chant his name 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1054431147972759

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763781763931992064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.thelotpot.com/shocker-ak...ully-loaded-ghaziabad-road-100-rounds-firing/

Slowly and surely Sickulars & Atheists have been killing BJP leaders all over the country.
I wonder why BJP does not reply in kind!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

TejasMk3 said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far from freeing temples...they are doing the opposite.


can the govt ensures that the money will only be spent on Hindu patients? , if not the temples should challenge in the court.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1429321260417201





Let us wait and watch if this atrocity on a Hindu will be debated anywhere in Media or Parliament!



gslv said:


> can the govt ensures that the money will only be spent on Hindu patients? , if not the temples should challenge in the court.



Temples have been fighting to be free of Govt involvement for a long time now.
There is a huge movement going on and normal Hindus are completely aware of it. 

Our temples are completely under govt control and most Hindus don't say a word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

gslv said:


> can the govt ensures that the money will only be spent on Hindu patients? , if not the temples should challenge in the court.



Better question is why are the Mosques and Churches not asked to share the same burden? Why are just the temples singled out for this honor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Kashmir’s Problem Isn’t Wani Or Pellets; It’s Islamism And Refusal To Accept Democratic Verdict
*
Part of the current turmoil is intended to reverse an electoral verdict by violence, and provoking counter-violence by a beleaguered security force, and to force the BJP out of power in J&K. ‎This will have the net effect of Islamising the valley further, which does not seem to bother the BJP’s “secular” national opposition.

http://swarajyamag.com/security/kas...mism-and-refusal-to-accept-democratic-verdict

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bhaktupdate

rajnath singh in rajya sabha speak on kashmir


----------



## magudi

Robinhood Pandey said:


> horse trading ??
> 
> anyone??
> 
> http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...and-congress-join-bjp-in-lucknow_1917701.html
> 
> Lucknow: It's a shot in the arm for BJP!
> 
> In a major boost ahead of Uttar Pradesh Assembly Elections, 8 MLAs from different parties have joined BJP in Lucknow on Thursday.
> 
> These 8 MLAs belong to SP, BSP and Congress.
> 
> Darinder modi forcing our Muslim brothers to chant his name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1054431147972759





Dude what the hell was that ? What was SPG guys thinking ? What about his security ?

@Abingdonboy do check this video out , this is the level of security around a PM of 1.25 bn people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Has anyone anywhere commented on the new Gujarat CM being from a minority religion?
He is a Jain one of the "real" minority of India..
Wonder how this will go with sickulars...As usual they are pretending this did not happen!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Has anyone anywhere commented on the new Gujarat CM being from a minority religion?
> He is a Jain one of the "real" minority of India..
> Wonder how this will go with sickulars...As usual they are pretending this did not happen!


Only minorities are the M's. Rest cant claim to be minorities

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

USA being very intolerant 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763894690093473793
Time for all people to return the Magsaysay awards and protest.

Remember reading some rumour about him being detained due to some dawood (or some other shady figure like that) connections, not sure how true.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

TejasMk3 said:


> Time for all people to return the Magsaysay awards and protest.



It does not fit the sickular narrative...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

gslv said:


> can the govt ensures that the money will only be spent on Hindu patients? , if not the temples should challenge in the court.


The UPA forced temples to go to court due to apathy from the govt,seems like both parties share the same positions as far as govt control of temples go (perhaps BJP being even worse)?

The real question is why does govt control of temples. Congis created laws that shackled temples while leaving mosques and churches free, and so called hindu party goes a step further. If they cant free temples, they should atleast not make it worse.

Coupta Spreading his nonsense, gets called out:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763792416449110017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763935594770595841

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

TejasMk3 said:


> The UPA forced temples to go to court due to apathy from the govt,seems like both parties share the same positions as far as govt control of temples go (perhaps BJP being even worse)?
> 
> The real question is why does govt control of temples. Congis created laws that shackled temples while leaving mosques and churches free, and so called hindu party goes a step further. If they cant free temples, they should atleast not make it worse.



This is one of things I am extremely disappointed with BJP.
They should free temples from the clutches of govt. This will only have positive effect on Hindu vote bank.

Temples are not being used as political tools as of now, unlike Mosques & Churches. For Hindus to survive that should change.

I have been to Chilakuri Balaji temples few times. It is one of the few temples outside of govt control. This temple and it's priests are an excellent example of how to run a temple.

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## TejasMk3

DesiGuy1403 said:


> his is one of things I am extremely disappointed with BJP.
> They should free temples from the clutches of govt. This will only have positive effect on Hindu vote bank.
> 
> Temples are not being used as political tools as of now, unlike Mosques & Churches. For Hindus to survive that should change.



TBH I did not expect BJP to free temples, as it is a source of revenue for govt officials, but atleast they could not make controls worse, which will give others more ideas.



> I have been to Chilakuri Balaji temples few times. It is one of the few temples outside of govt control. This temple and it's priests are an excellent example of how to run a temple.



Here is what a free temple can achieve in just 3 decades, Mel Maruvathur temple (which is not even that well known outside of TN) has built many schools and engineering, arts, science, polytechnic and medical colleges (under the name Adi Parasakthi):
http://adhiparasakthischools.com/
http://www.apcasgbn.com/
http://www.aptcmmr.com/ etc

Also they have General and eye hospitals too.

And this with all the restrictions on non minority schools. You can imagine what a level playing field can do. Education is the root of everything.

Imagine what can be done by very large temples if freed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy1403

TejasMk3 said:


> TBH I did not expect BJP to free temples, as it is a source of revenue for govt officials, but atleast they could not make controls worse, which will give others more ideas.



Temple money is Hindu money.
Govt should have no say in how it should spent.
Right now temple money is being used by state govts for a lot of other things than propagating Hinduism...

I have been to Tirumala Balaji temples quite a few times and each time I am left disappointed with how the richest temple in the world is run.

I imagine Tirumala temple being freed and all the wealth to used to propagate Hinduism and help Hindus...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

It must be because of growing hindu terrorists that Shah Rukh Khan is detained 'Every Damn Time'. 

'Every Damn Time,' Tweets Shah Rukh Khan, Detained At US Airport

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/shah-rukh-khan-detained-at-us-airport-1443279

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> TBH I did not expect BJP to free temples, as it is a source of revenue for govt officials, but atleast they could not make controls worse, which will give others more ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what a free temple can achieve in just 3 decades, Mel Maruvathur temple (which is not even that well known outside of TN) has built many schools and engineering, arts, science, polytechnic and medical colleges (under the name Adi Parasakthi):
> http://adhiparasakthischools.com/
> http://www.apcasgbn.com/
> http://www.aptcmmr.com/ etc
> 
> Also they have General and eye hospitals too.
> 
> And this with all the restrictions on non minority schools. You can imagine what a level playing field can do. Education is the root of everything.
> 
> Imagine what can be done by very large temples if freed up.





BJP is bloody useless they supported RTE while in opposition and now maintains status quo to appease minorities . For all the sucking up they did they now end up with massive protests by minority groups all across country against NEP @Darmashkian

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

https://www.quora.com/What-has-chan...ame-Prime-Minister/answer/Pushpak-Chakraborty

There are numerous incidents like these in the last 2 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763998254316998656

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764038331654995968Hmm....After Mercedes pressure, they suddenly want to unban, what about pollution, health etc ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764027929516834817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764030888115974144


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ranjeet said:


> It must be because of growing hindu terrorists that Shah Rukh Khan is detained 'Every Damn Time'.
> 
> 'Every Damn Time,' Tweets Shah Rukh Khan, Detained At US Airport
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/shah-rukh-khan-detained-at-us-airport-1443279



He's detained every time, something suspicious, Indian security agencies should investigate.



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Temple money is Hindu money.
> Govt should have no say in how it should spent.
> Right now temple money is being used by state govts for a lot of other things than propagating Hinduism...
> 
> I have been to Tirumala Balaji temples quite a few times and each time I am left disappointed with how the richest temple in the world is run.
> 
> I imagine Tirumala temple being freed and all the wealth to used to propagate Hinduism and help Hindus...



Why shouldnt they be freed?
Are Mosques and Churches under Govt control?
FCUK the sickulurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

What does it say?


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> What does it say?



Request to Vellalar Christian community: When the govt asks for caste mention caste as Vellalar Chettiar and as nothing else. (basically be crypto christians).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> Request to Vellalar Christian community: When the govt asks for caste mention caste as Vellalar Chettiar and as nothing else. (basically be crypto christians).


Thanks bro.


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> Only minorities are the M's. Rest cant claim to be minorities




hhhmmm.....So i am not a minority??? what benefits does minority gets???...I havent seen any so far for me......other then being abused here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Nidhi to Ashok Malik : Sambit called me anti national on show many times, is it fair for bjp and its supporters to dole out certificates of nationalism like this

Ashok Malik : Was it fair for liberals to dole out certificates of communalism & secularism to bjp ?

Nidhi : _________________

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> Nidhi to Ashok Malik : Sambit called me anti national on show many times, is it fair for bjp and its supporters to dole out certificates of nationalism like this
> 
> Ashok Malik : Was it fair for liberals to dole out certificates of communalism & secularism to bjp ?
> 
> Nidhi : _________________


Link please


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763757007912468480

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A_Poster

TejasMk3 said:


> USA being very intolerant
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763894690093473793
> Time for all people to return the Magsaysay awards and protest.
> 
> Remember reading some rumour about him being detained due to some dawood (or some other shady figure like that) connections, not sure how true.



His financier of last trip is on terror financier list. That why he was detained last time, and probably had his named added to "should always be questioned" list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Punjab High Court has ruled that 18 Chief Parliamentary Sec. Appointed by NDA in Punjab are illegal..........Looks like a couple of BJP and Akali MLA are gonna suffer.

They were enjoying ranks and soaps of a cabinet minister.............all is lost now

@ranjeet ........i heard this ruling gonna effect Khatara Govt of Harayana too


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> Punjab High Court has ruled that 18 Chief Parliamentary Sec. Appointed by NDA in Punjab are illegal..........Looks like a couple of BJP and Akali MLA are gonna suffer.
> 
> They were enjoying ranks and soaps of a cabinet minister.............all is lost now
> 
> @ranjeet ........i heard this ruling gonna effect Khatara Govt of Harayana too



thats an excellent ruling.
The parties have taken constitution for a ride.
Glad this nonsense is put to rest.

Hope BJP & Akali leaders do not cry like Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Punjab High Court has ruled that 18 Chief Parliamentary Sec. Appointed by NDA in Punjab are illegal..........Looks like a couple of BJP and Akali MLA are gonna suffer.
> 
> They were enjoying ranks and soaps of a cabinet minister.............all is lost now
> 
> @ranjeet ........i heard this ruling gonna effect Khatara Govt of Harayana too


When Parliamentary Sec appointed by Lala ji are not safe how can NDA escape from such issue.


----------



## Darmashkian

A Good piece on scoll.in Though I feel the emphasis should be more about the quality of it's articles & not about it's comment policy.

Scroll has given quite a few good pieces which I've read ,but I personally feel most of their articles are biased & not good especially the ones in the political section which I am sorry to say are utter trash most of the time(BJP will get only 5-6 LS seats in Bihar,RJD wave in Bihar -_- ) 

Frankly speaking according to me:- Scroll<The Wire=<Quint<Swarajyamag when it comes to quality.

Quint has no comments section like scroll.But the Swarajyamag & the wire have one. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://indiafacts.org/thou-shalt-not-comment-dictatorship-scroll/

*Thou Shalt Not Comment : The Dictatorship of scroll.in*

In January 2013, a small obscure web portal was started; a digital daily in the scroll format, where new posts are just stacked over one another and one has to scroll down to get to older posts. Not many knew about it in the first few months, but gradually, as its tone became clear, it started becoming popular among a fringe group in India – the Hinduphobic left. The site was _scroll.in_. It sported articles which exhibited most naked and unabashed hatred of Hindu culture yet seen on the web.

*Changing Political Scenario in India*
In the political arena it was becoming clear that Congress would be decimated in the ensuing General Elections. The UPA would not get a third term and an emboldened BJP would come to power led by Narendra Modi. A weak, corrupt and sclerotic government would be replaced by a determined conservative government with a great leader at its helm.

For a decade India’s enemies were having a field day. Indian government, led by the UPA, was at best unconcerned and often actively working against Indian interests both at home and abroad.

There was no foreign policy. Defense was so neglected that Indian Navy was literally rusting. Small and weak nations like Bangladesh were boldly violating Indian borders. Terrorists were walking in and out of the country with an unprecedented ease. Pakistan was waging a relentless proxy war through its religious appeal in Kashmir. China was encircling India with navy ports and violating Indian territorial sovereignty.

And during this time, all that the UPA was worried about, was to keep its Muslim vote-bank intact. As the global scenario was turning public opinion more and more against Islam, it increasingly became hard to support and defend the act of the Islamists, whom most of the Muslim population supported. As a result, Congress was bending over backwards to appease the Muslim community, bringing about an even worse turnabout in its political fortunes. In the aftermath of the Muzaffarpur riots, by visiting only Muslim families in the riot affected areas, Congress virtually declared that it was a Muslim-only party. Not surprisingly, the public shifted its allegiance to the BJP and Modi.

Sensing this tectonic shift in Indian politics, the lunatic fringe on the left with vested interests in denigration of Hindu culture and society, regrouped and with a hitherto unseen ferocity, renewed their attacks. Many new media ventures were opened. Millions of dollars were funneled into this activity. Scores of scholars, media persons, journalists and academicians were employed to this purpose. _Scroll.in_ was one such venture by the left fringe.

*Scaling up the Popularity Ladder*
Within a few months of the launching of _scroll.in_ in January 2013, a million viewers had visited the site, thanks to targeted advertising. It started receiving many ‘awards’, the most famous being, the ‘News Start-up of the Year’ at the 2015 RedInk journalism awards instituted by the Press Club Mumbai, a group which felicitates the journalists of the ilk of Tehelka and the Caravan magazine. The reason stated by the awarding committee in choosing _scroll.in_ was for “scaling up its influence rapidly as an alternative source of news and features.” How this ‘scaling up’ was achieved ‘rapidly’, is suspicious.

The CEO of _scroll.in_ is Samir Patil, who has also founded ACK Media. In an infamous bid, ACK Media acquired the famous nationalist comic books of India, Amar Chitra Katha in 2007. Amar Chitra Katha was created by the great artist Anant Pai and was published by India Book House. During the terrible tenure of UPA-1, it was acquired by Samir Patil. Since he took over, Amar Chitra Katha, the Hindi versions of the books was stopped and the English books came under the process of ‘secularization’. It is another story of take-over and destruction of a Hindu publication, which warrants an article in its own right.





It was this Samir Patil, who started the news daily _scroll.in_. A businessman and venture capitalist goes on and opens a digital daily with Hinduphobic agenda and which quickly becomes popular among the ultra-left in India. The site claims to focus on ‘the most important political and cultural stories that are shaping contemporary India’.

Another co-founder and editor of the magazine is Naresh Fernandez. He writes on various subjects; particularly on music and urban culture. But like other left-liberals of his ilk, he is also worried about the looming ‘Hindutva terror’, the ‘condition of Muslims under Modi’s Hindus’ and the related Hindu-bashing topics, as is evident from his twitter handle. He is also worried about the economy that will be ‘hurt’ because of cow protection laws.

Other journalists and authors who write at _scroll.in_ are not different. A random glance across its ‘Inside Politics’ section for the past few months shows that the website is obsessed with Hinduphobia, with special focus on news items critical of Modi and BJP:

“Why is there no pressure on the RSS to clarify its role during Emergency?”, “As terror charges against Sanatan Sanstha grow, why isn’t the government banning it?”, “As election season approaches in UP, BJP moves in to communalise everything it can”, “Could the Modi government’s plans to promote Hindi in South India produce discord? “’Police was definitely involved, but got away’: Survivors and activists rue Gulberg verdict” “Modiji, you need to speak your mind on the future of pluralism: Carnatic singer TM Krishna”, “‘Silence is a form of abetment’:Shashi Deshpande quits Sahitya Akademi governing body”, “Holy cow: Our bovine protectors are milking an old script (with new hypocrisy)”, “Cow protection laws are hurtling India down the path of Pakistan’s blasphemy edicts”, “Ground report: As BJP rushes to capitalise on Dadri lynching, region’s Muslims grow anxious”, “Whatever created the impression that Narendra Modi was a moderate?”, “The Unmaking of India: Why writer Nayantara Sahgal is returning her Sahitya Akademi Award.”

*Thou Shalt Not Comment on scroll.in*
New start-up magazines and dailies do have a way of becoming famous very soon. It is through social media. For this they have to constantly engage with the audience, making them participants rather than onlookers. This is why the comments section exists. The comments also convey the general mood of the public; whether what the author writes really reflects the public opinion or not. There is no big online newspaper or magazine today which does not have a comments section.

But _scroll.in_ is different. It does NOT allow its users to comment on the articles. There is no comments policy. The readers can e-mail their thoughts to the editors, but there is no guarantee that they will ever be published and they can be manipulated by the website owners just like the news they publish.

This is unprecedented in the history of online news portals. Why would a news website, which has its stated goal of creating an ‘alternative source of media’ to counter ‘seats of power’ will not let the public participate? Isn’t it ridiculous that a ‘people’s daily’, meant for general public, does not let the people comment?

Even in the pre-Internet era, when mass media ruled the day, when a few powerful corporate houses and a few powerful governments controlled all the news that circulated in the public, the newspapers allowed people to write to the editor, and some of these ‘letters to the editor’ would be published in a section dedicated for that particular purpose.

_Scroll.in_ does not allow any type of comment on its news which in ways is even more redundant than the 19th century newspapers and magazines.

Why does it do so? Only those digital newspapers which want to maintain a strict ideological control over their content prevent its readers from commenting. Only those magazines which spread pure propaganda maintain such absolute control over its content. The reason that _scroll.in_ does not let its readers comment is because its agenda is to spread its political ideology which suffers from Hinduphobia and Islamophilia. Public accountability is completely out of question. _Scroll.in_ simply cannot face public opinion.

This is no less than dictatorship. The masters will spew venom against whoever they deem fit as a target and the public has no right to grievance. _Scroll.in_ is medieval, behaving like a feudal lord.

*The Overflowing Coffers of scroll.in*
Sponsored propagandist websites do not have a budget problem. They are funded by powerful organizations: governments, corporate lobbyists. _Scroll.in_ is also not wanting in that regard. But the amount of money that it offers its authors is ludicrous. It is about ten to twenty times that is generally paid to the authors at other news websites.

Why did _scroll.in_ start with such a determined attack on Hindus and Hindu society? What were its motives? Who was behind it? Who funded it? Who guided it? The next part of the series will examine this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> A Good piece on scoll.in Though I feel the emphasis should be more about the quality of it's articles & not about it's comment policy.
> 
> Scroll has given quite a few good pieces which I've read ,but I personally feel most of their articles are biased & not good especially the ones in the political section which I am sorry to say are utter trash most of the time(BJP will get only 5-6 LS seats in Bihar,RJD wave in Bihar -_- )
> 
> Frankly speaking according to me:- Scroll<The Wire=<Quint<Swarajyamag when it comes to quality.
> 
> Quint has no comments section like scroll.But the Swarajyamag & the wire have one.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> http://indiafacts.org/thou-shalt-not-comment-dictatorship-scroll/
> 
> *Thou Shalt Not Comment : The Dictatorship of scroll.in*
> 
> In January 2013, a small obscure web portal was started; a digital daily in the scroll format, where new posts are just stacked over one another and one has to scroll down to get to older posts. Not many knew about it in the first few months, but gradually, as its tone became clear, it started becoming popular among a fringe group in India – the Hinduphobic left. The site was _scroll.in_. It sported articles which exhibited most naked and unabashed hatred of Hindu culture yet seen on the web.
> 
> *Changing Political Scenario in India*
> In the political arena it was becoming clear that Congress would be decimated in the ensuing General Elections. The UPA would not get a third term and an emboldened BJP would come to power led by Narendra Modi. A weak, corrupt and sclerotic government would be replaced by a determined conservative government with a great leader at its helm.
> 
> For a decade India’s enemies were having a field day. Indian government, led by the UPA, was at best unconcerned and often actively working against Indian interests both at home and abroad.
> 
> There was no foreign policy. Defense was so neglected that Indian Navy was literally rusting. Small and weak nations like Bangladesh were boldly violating Indian borders. Terrorists were walking in and out of the country with an unprecedented ease. Pakistan was waging a relentless proxy war through its religious appeal in Kashmir. China was encircling India with navy ports and violating Indian territorial sovereignty.
> 
> And during this time, all that the UPA was worried about, was to keep its Muslim vote-bank intact. As the global scenario was turning public opinion more and more against Islam, it increasingly became hard to support and defend the act of the Islamists, whom most of the Muslim population supported. As a result, Congress was bending over backwards to appease the Muslim community, bringing about an even worse turnabout in its political fortunes. In the aftermath of the Muzaffarpur riots, by visiting only Muslim families in the riot affected areas, Congress virtually declared that it was a Muslim-only party. Not surprisingly, the public shifted its allegiance to the BJP and Modi.
> 
> Sensing this tectonic shift in Indian politics, the lunatic fringe on the left with vested interests in denigration of Hindu culture and society, regrouped and with a hitherto unseen ferocity, renewed their attacks. Many new media ventures were opened. Millions of dollars were funneled into this activity. Scores of scholars, media persons, journalists and academicians were employed to this purpose. _Scroll.in_ was one such venture by the left fringe.
> 
> *Scaling up the Popularity Ladder*
> Within a few months of the launching of _scroll.in_ in January 2013, a million viewers had visited the site, thanks to targeted advertising. It started receiving many ‘awards’, the most famous being, the ‘News Start-up of the Year’ at the 2015 RedInk journalism awards instituted by the Press Club Mumbai, a group which felicitates the journalists of the ilk of Tehelka and the Caravan magazine. The reason stated by the awarding committee in choosing _scroll.in_ was for “scaling up its influence rapidly as an alternative source of news and features.” How this ‘scaling up’ was achieved ‘rapidly’, is suspicious.
> 
> The CEO of _scroll.in_ is Samir Patil, who has also founded ACK Media. In an infamous bid, ACK Media acquired the famous nationalist comic books of India, Amar Chitra Katha in 2007. Amar Chitra Katha was created by the great artist Anant Pai and was published by India Book House. During the terrible tenure of UPA-1, it was acquired by Samir Patil. Since he took over, Amar Chitra Katha, the Hindi versions of the books was stopped and the English books came under the process of ‘secularization’. It is another story of take-over and destruction of a Hindu publication, which warrants an article in its own right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was this Samir Patil, who started the news daily _scroll.in_. A businessman and venture capitalist goes on and opens a digital daily with Hinduphobic agenda and which quickly becomes popular among the ultra-left in India. The site claims to focus on ‘the most important political and cultural stories that are shaping contemporary India’.
> 
> Another co-founder and editor of the magazine is Naresh Fernandez. He writes on various subjects; particularly on music and urban culture. But like other left-liberals of his ilk, he is also worried about the looming ‘Hindutva terror’, the ‘condition of Muslims under Modi’s Hindus’ and the related Hindu-bashing topics, as is evident from his twitter handle. He is also worried about the economy that will be ‘hurt’ because of cow protection laws.
> 
> Other journalists and authors who write at _scroll.in_ are not different. A random glance across its ‘Inside Politics’ section for the past few months shows that the website is obsessed with Hinduphobia, with special focus on news items critical of Modi and BJP:
> 
> “Why is there no pressure on the RSS to clarify its role during Emergency?”, “As terror charges against Sanatan Sanstha grow, why isn’t the government banning it?”, “As election season approaches in UP, BJP moves in to communalise everything it can”, “Could the Modi government’s plans to promote Hindi in South India produce discord? “’Police was definitely involved, but got away’: Survivors and activists rue Gulberg verdict” “Modiji, you need to speak your mind on the future of pluralism: Carnatic singer TM Krishna”, “‘Silence is a form of abetment’:Shashi Deshpande quits Sahitya Akademi governing body”, “Holy cow: Our bovine protectors are milking an old script (with new hypocrisy)”, “Cow protection laws are hurtling India down the path of Pakistan’s blasphemy edicts”, “Ground report: As BJP rushes to capitalise on Dadri lynching, region’s Muslims grow anxious”, “Whatever created the impression that Narendra Modi was a moderate?”, “The Unmaking of India: Why writer Nayantara Sahgal is returning her Sahitya Akademi Award.”
> 
> *Thou Shalt Not Comment on scroll.in*
> New start-up magazines and dailies do have a way of becoming famous very soon. It is through social media. For this they have to constantly engage with the audience, making them participants rather than onlookers. This is why the comments section exists. The comments also convey the general mood of the public; whether what the author writes really reflects the public opinion or not. There is no big online newspaper or magazine today which does not have a comments section.
> 
> But _scroll.in_ is different. It does NOT allow its users to comment on the articles. There is no comments policy. The readers can e-mail their thoughts to the editors, but there is no guarantee that they will ever be published and they can be manipulated by the website owners just like the news they publish.
> 
> This is unprecedented in the history of online news portals. Why would a news website, which has its stated goal of creating an ‘alternative source of media’ to counter ‘seats of power’ will not let the public participate? Isn’t it ridiculous that a ‘people’s daily’, meant for general public, does not let the people comment?
> 
> Even in the pre-Internet era, when mass media ruled the day, when a few powerful corporate houses and a few powerful governments controlled all the news that circulated in the public, the newspapers allowed people to write to the editor, and some of these ‘letters to the editor’ would be published in a section dedicated for that particular purpose.
> 
> _Scroll.in_ does not allow any type of comment on its news which in ways is even more redundant than the 19th century newspapers and magazines.
> 
> Why does it do so? Only those digital newspapers which want to maintain a strict ideological control over their content prevent its readers from commenting. Only those magazines which spread pure propaganda maintain such absolute control over its content. The reason that _scroll.in_ does not let its readers comment is because its agenda is to spread its political ideology which suffers from Hinduphobia and Islamophilia. Public accountability is completely out of question. _Scroll.in_ simply cannot face public opinion.
> 
> This is no less than dictatorship. The masters will spew venom against whoever they deem fit as a target and the public has no right to grievance. _Scroll.in_ is medieval, behaving like a feudal lord.
> 
> *The Overflowing Coffers of scroll.in*
> Sponsored propagandist websites do not have a budget problem. They are funded by powerful organizations: governments, corporate lobbyists. _Scroll.in_ is also not wanting in that regard. But the amount of money that it offers its authors is ludicrous. It is about ten to twenty times that is generally paid to the authors at other news websites.
> 
> Why did _scroll.in_ start with such a determined attack on Hindus and Hindu society? What were its motives? Who was behind it? Who funded it? Who guided it? The next part of the series will examine this.



Blame hindus themselves for not supporting publications in their interest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Darmashkian said:


> *Scaling up the Popularity Ladder*
> Within a few months of the launching of _scroll.in_ in January 2013, a million viewers had visited the site, thanks to targeted advertising. It started receiving many ‘awards’, the most famous being, the ‘News Start-up of the Year’ at the 2015 RedInk journalism awards instituted by the Press Club Mumbai, a group which felicitates the journalists of the ilk of Tehelka and the Caravan magazine. The reason stated by the awarding committee in choosing _scroll.in_ was for “scaling up its influence rapidly as an alternative source of news and features.” How this ‘scaling up’ was achieved ‘rapidly’, is suspicious.
> 
> The CEO of _scroll.in_ is Samir Patil, who has also founded ACK Media. In an infamous bid, ACK Media acquired the famous nationalist comic books of India, Amar Chitra Katha in 2007. Amar Chitra Katha was created by the great artist Anant Pai and was published by India Book House. During the terrible tenure of UPA-1, it was acquired by Samir Patil. Since he took over, Amar Chitra Katha, the Hindi versions of the books was stopped and the English books came under the process of ‘secularization’. It is another story of take-over and destruction of a Hindu publication, which warrants an article in its own right.


Wow I didnt know this... Quite sad to hear ACK got eaten up by sick troll.in turds. BTW That website has funding from the Omidyar group, known to have CIA connections, worked with the state dept. in places like Ukraine, also does hitjobs on Israel (notice the similarity to Kashmir coverage by **** friendly medias in our own country).

Another worrying trend is many other new websites like NewsLaundry, NewsMinute have started taking lines quite similar to Scroll in levels irrational hatred and ridicule. I guess when the cash crunch comes in, nothing like secular/ultra leftist cash from outside to save you, and you need to do your bit to keep them happy.

Really quite worrying that we cannot start/keep media ecosystem going.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

TejasMk3 said:


> Wow I didnt know this... Quite sad to hear ACK got eaten up by sick troll.in turds. BTW That website has funding from the Omidyar group, known to have CIA connections, worked with the state dept. in places like Ukraine, also does hitjobs on Israel (notice the similarity to Kashmir coverage by **** friendly medias in our own country).
> 
> Another worrying trend is, have you guys seen how many other new websites like NewsLaundry, NewsMinute started taking lines quite similar to Scroll in levels irrational hatred and ridicule? I guess when the cash crunch comes in, nothing like secular/ultra leftist cash from outside to save, and you need to do your bit to keep them happy.
> 
> Really quite worrying that we cannot keep start/keep media ecosystem going.


Our no.s have to go+our money has to increase due to which we can fund publications on our side+afford to see them.

This is just the beginning for us. We are still young compared to these people & yet we show tremendous scope of growth today.

We just have to encourage & turn towards articles/websites which are neutral or on our side & stay away from those of the opposing side most of the time.

At the same time we need to have publications in all major languages to reach out to the rural/lower middle class base to increase our nos & our reach & potential future funders(rags to riches story etc)

As they continue to stay out of power throughout India & especially at the center, they will shrivel like a plant does without water. We just have to maintain the momentum & continue the fight & spread our message/nos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Darmashkian said:


> Our no.s have to go+our money has to increase due to which we can fund publications on our side+afford to see them.
> 
> This is just the beginning for us. We are still young compared to these people & yet we show tremendous scope of growth today.
> 
> We just have to encourage & turn towards articles/websites which are neutral or on our side & stay away from those of the opposing side most of the time.
> 
> At the same time we need to have publications in all major languages to reach out to the rural/lower middle class base to increase our nos & our reach & potential future funders(rags to riches story etc)
> 
> As they continue to stay out of power throughout India & especially at the center, they will shrivel like a plant does without water. We just have to maintain the momentum & continue the fight & spread our message/nos.



The least we can do, if we dont/cannot subscribe/contribute money, is to white list these websites/turn of your adblockers on these websites (I'm sure most of us use them!), atleast let them get the little amount of money.

Also one more thing I have noticed is that many of the lefty ecosystem gets big patronage from political leaders and even from within their media groups, they promote each other. OTOH BJP leaders give interviews and contracts to NDTV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

indiatester said:


> Link please




I saw it on TV it was titled 'independence day celebrations or hypenationalism' something like that . Must be on their site pls check , am on mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

http://www.newsx.com/lifestyle/3797...ies-with-tricolour-treats-on-independence-day

Communal restaurant

http://www.patrika.com/news/lucknow/11-mla-join-bjp-before-up-election-2017-1372846/


11 MLA's join BJP in UP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

magudi said:


> I saw it on TV it was titled 'independence day celebrations or hypenationalism' something like that . Must be on their site pls check , am on mobile


there is a thread on the topic https://defence.pk/threads/ndtv-is-now-decrying-the-celebration-of-15th-august.443806/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> http://www.newsx.com/lifestyle/3797...ies-with-tricolour-treats-on-independence-day
> 
> Communal restaurant
> 
> http://www.patrika.com/news/lucknow/11-mla-join-bjp-before-up-election-2017-1372846/
> 
> 
> 11 MLA's join BJP in UP




welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764426775698866176
Possible defence minister of Nitish cabinet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764426775698866176
> Possible defence minister of Nitish cabinet



Man i love all these people are coming out. These idiots are only making it clearer who Nationalists should vote for.
Some times hate makes you do stupid things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763401369168543744

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> thats an excellent ruling.
> The parties have taken constitution for a ride.
> Glad this nonsense is put to rest.
> 
> Hope BJP & Akali leaders do not cry like Kejriwal.




well randi rona has started here..........and even on larger scale then AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Huskar

Star Wars said:


> http://www.newsx.com/lifestyle/3797...ies-with-tricolour-treats-on-independence-day
> 
> Communal restaurant
> 
> http://www.patrika.com/news/lucknow/11-mla-join-bjp-before-up-election-2017-1372846/
> 
> 
> 11 MLA's join BJP in UP


This is seriously giving me deja vu of Assam elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

A sweet girl took part in fancy dress competition as Madam Sushma Swaraj

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> well randi rona has started here..........and even on larger scale then AAP



Really?
Did Punjab govt come into public and started abusing PM & Courts?

If not, how can it be bigger than RandiRona than Kejri?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.thelotpot.com/arvind-kejriwal-never-formally-sought-delhi-polices-control-rti/

There you go mate....your clown hero kejri never held a single meeting on woman's safety and neither has he sought Delhi police control.

And you still support these bufoon.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Really?
> Did Punjab govt come into public and started abusing PM & Courts?
> 
> If not, how can it be bigger than RandiRona than Kejri?




yup they doing it...........accusing courts and every dukki ka nda wala leader is cursing modi

they saying why the hell feku had to go after aap CPS?? they were taking extra money......wheras cps in punjab even had escort police vehicle along with pay hike


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> yup they doing it...........accusing courts and every dukki ka nda wala leader is cursing modi
> 
> they saying why the hell feku had to go after aap CPS?? they were taking extra money......wheras cps in punjab even had escort police vehicle along with pay hike



Well. Finally Kejri has met some one who is as horrible a person as him...
And congrats for confirming to us that Kejri is horrible and the current Punjab govt managed to reach the same low lvl...

Not sure what you are trying to prove here though?!

And btw, did u read the RTI which showed Kejri not having held even a single meeting on woman's safety or that he never asked for Delhi police control?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Well. Finally Kejri has met some one who is as horrible a person as him...
> And congrats for confirming to us that Kejri is horrible and the current Punjab govt managed to reach the same low lvl...
> 
> Not sure what you are trying to prove here though?!
> 
> And btw, did u read the RTI which showed Kejri not having held even a single meeting on woman's safety or that he never asked for Delhi police control?





i am saying Feku is a not a good guy.............pappu bna rha hai tere ko......jaise vo gauRAKShak ko bola......ek din vo tere ko bhi bolega

sometimes i think he is all talk no work kinda feku.

and talk about law and order...........howz condition in Punjab??? Are sanghis safe here??? I heard they are getting shot in punjab now............thats a up from just getting beatings


----------



## IndoCarib

Need more proof to show that we are secular !?

*Rajasthan school dubs national anthem 'anti-Islam', bans recital*

JAIPUR: Officials conducted a probe on Friday following reports that a private school in Rajasthan's Barmer district called the national anthem anti-Islam and banned its recital by students. Media reports also alleged that the school, Maulana Vali Mohammad Registan, in Pandi Ki Paar village also forced Hindu students to read the Quran. 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...i-Islam-bans-recital/articleshow/53679760.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> i am saying Feku is a not a good guy.............pappu bna rha hai tere ko......jaise vo gauRAKShak ko bola......ek din vo tere ko bhi bolega
> 
> sometimes i think he is all talk no work kinda feku.
> 
> and talk about law and order...........howz condition in Punjab??? Are sanghis safe here??? I heard they are getting shot in punjab now............thats a up from just getting beatings



Again you are confusing me with some who supports Badals or cares for them...
The only Feku in India right now is Kejriwal...RTI after RTI has been exposing him quite spectacularly.

It's quite funny to see AAPtards get flustered when their god Kejri is exposed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> Need more proof to show that we are secular !?
> 
> *Rajasthan school dubs national anthem 'anti-Islam', bans recital*
> 
> JAIPUR: Officials conducted a probe on Friday following reports that a private school in Rajasthan's Barmer district called the national anthem anti-Islam and banned its recital by students. Media reports also alleged that the school, Maulana Vali Mohammad Registan, in Pandi Ki Paar village also forced Hindu students to read the Quran.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...i-Islam-bans-recital/articleshow/53679760.cms




What have we come to ? This is why appeasement never works vande mataram should've chosen in first place

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

watch this.

What was published in media and what the reality is...

This exposes not only the sickulars but also the presstitutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 911

DesiGuy1403 said:


> watch this.
> 
> What was published in media and what the reality is...
> 
> This exposes not only the sickulars but also the presstitutes.


@MilSpec


----------



## DesiGuy1403

911 said:


> @MilSpec




What was shocking was the impression the author and publishers gave to public how the book was banned when in reality the author and publisher did not want to face the courts and withdrew the book.

The narrative spin in our media on this issue and how intolerance brigade latched on to this has been extremely distasteful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Darmashkian said:


> A Good piece on scoll.in Though I feel the emphasis should be more about the quality of it's articles & not about it's comment policy.
> 
> Scroll has given quite a few good pieces which I've read ,but I personally feel most of their articles are biased & not good especially the ones in the political section which I am sorry to say are utter trash most of the time(BJP will get only 5-6 LS seats in Bihar,RJD wave in Bihar -_- )
> 
> Frankly speaking according to me:- Scroll<The Wire=<Quint<Swarajyamag when it comes to quality.
> 
> Quint has no comments section like scroll.But the Swarajyamag & the wire have one.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> http://indiafacts.org/thou-shalt-not-comment-dictatorship-scroll/
> 
> *Thou Shalt Not Comment : The Dictatorship of scroll.in*
> 
> In January 2013, a small obscure web portal was started; a digital daily in the scroll format, where new posts are just stacked over one another and one has to scroll down to get to older posts. Not many knew about it in the first few months, but gradually, as its tone became clear, it started becoming popular among a fringe group in India – the Hinduphobic left. The site was _scroll.in_. It sported articles which exhibited most naked and unabashed hatred of Hindu culture yet seen on the web.
> 
> *Changing Political Scenario in India*
> In the political arena it was becoming clear that Congress would be decimated in the ensuing General Elections. The UPA would not get a third term and an emboldened BJP would come to power led by Narendra Modi. A weak, corrupt and sclerotic government would be replaced by a determined conservative government with a great leader at its helm.
> 
> For a decade India’s enemies were having a field day. Indian government, led by the UPA, was at best unconcerned and often actively working against Indian interests both at home and abroad.
> 
> There was no foreign policy. Defense was so neglected that Indian Navy was literally rusting. Small and weak nations like Bangladesh were boldly violating Indian borders. Terrorists were walking in and out of the country with an unprecedented ease. Pakistan was waging a relentless proxy war through its religious appeal in Kashmir. China was encircling India with navy ports and violating Indian territorial sovereignty.
> 
> And during this time, all that the UPA was worried about, was to keep its Muslim vote-bank intact. As the global scenario was turning public opinion more and more against Islam, it increasingly became hard to support and defend the act of the Islamists, whom most of the Muslim population supported. As a result, Congress was bending over backwards to appease the Muslim community, bringing about an even worse turnabout in its political fortunes. In the aftermath of the Muzaffarpur riots, by visiting only Muslim families in the riot affected areas, Congress virtually declared that it was a Muslim-only party. Not surprisingly, the public shifted its allegiance to the BJP and Modi.
> 
> Sensing this tectonic shift in Indian politics, the lunatic fringe on the left with vested interests in denigration of Hindu culture and society, regrouped and with a hitherto unseen ferocity, renewed their attacks. Many new media ventures were opened. Millions of dollars were funneled into this activity. Scores of scholars, media persons, journalists and academicians were employed to this purpose. _Scroll.in_ was one such venture by the left fringe.
> 
> *Scaling up the Popularity Ladder*
> Within a few months of the launching of _scroll.in_ in January 2013, a million viewers had visited the site, thanks to targeted advertising. It started receiving many ‘awards’, the most famous being, the ‘News Start-up of the Year’ at the 2015 RedInk journalism awards instituted by the Press Club Mumbai, a group which felicitates the journalists of the ilk of Tehelka and the Caravan magazine. The reason stated by the awarding committee in choosing _scroll.in_ was for “scaling up its influence rapidly as an alternative source of news and features.” How this ‘scaling up’ was achieved ‘rapidly’, is suspicious.
> 
> The CEO of _scroll.in_ is Samir Patil, who has also founded ACK Media. In an infamous bid, ACK Media acquired the famous nationalist comic books of India, Amar Chitra Katha in 2007. Amar Chitra Katha was created by the great artist Anant Pai and was published by India Book House. During the terrible tenure of UPA-1, it was acquired by Samir Patil. Since he took over, Amar Chitra Katha, the Hindi versions of the books was stopped and the English books came under the process of ‘secularization’. It is another story of take-over and destruction of a Hindu publication, which warrants an article in its own right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was this Samir Patil, who started the news daily _scroll.in_. A businessman and venture capitalist goes on and opens a digital daily with Hinduphobic agenda and which quickly becomes popular among the ultra-left in India. The site claims to focus on ‘the most important political and cultural stories that are shaping contemporary India’.
> 
> Another co-founder and editor of the magazine is Naresh Fernandez. He writes on various subjects; particularly on music and urban culture. But like other left-liberals of his ilk, he is also worried about the looming ‘Hindutva terror’, the ‘condition of Muslims under Modi’s Hindus’ and the related Hindu-bashing topics, as is evident from his twitter handle. He is also worried about the economy that will be ‘hurt’ because of cow protection laws.
> 
> Other journalists and authors who write at _scroll.in_ are not different. A random glance across its ‘Inside Politics’ section for the past few months shows that the website is obsessed with Hinduphobia, with special focus on news items critical of Modi and BJP:
> 
> “Why is there no pressure on the RSS to clarify its role during Emergency?”, “As terror charges against Sanatan Sanstha grow, why isn’t the government banning it?”, “As election season approaches in UP, BJP moves in to communalise everything it can”, “Could the Modi government’s plans to promote Hindi in South India produce discord? “’Police was definitely involved, but got away’: Survivors and activists rue Gulberg verdict” “Modiji, you need to speak your mind on the future of pluralism: Carnatic singer TM Krishna”, “‘Silence is a form of abetment’:Shashi Deshpande quits Sahitya Akademi governing body”, “Holy cow: Our bovine protectors are milking an old script (with new hypocrisy)”, “Cow protection laws are hurtling India down the path of Pakistan’s blasphemy edicts”, “Ground report: As BJP rushes to capitalise on Dadri lynching, region’s Muslims grow anxious”, “Whatever created the impression that Narendra Modi was a moderate?”, “The Unmaking of India: Why writer Nayantara Sahgal is returning her Sahitya Akademi Award.”
> 
> *Thou Shalt Not Comment on scroll.in*
> New start-up magazines and dailies do have a way of becoming famous very soon. It is through social media. For this they have to constantly engage with the audience, making them participants rather than onlookers. This is why the comments section exists. The comments also convey the general mood of the public; whether what the author writes really reflects the public opinion or not. There is no big online newspaper or magazine today which does not have a comments section.
> 
> But _scroll.in_ is different. It does NOT allow its users to comment on the articles. There is no comments policy. The readers can e-mail their thoughts to the editors, but there is no guarantee that they will ever be published and they can be manipulated by the website owners just like the news they publish.
> 
> This is unprecedented in the history of online news portals. Why would a news website, which has its stated goal of creating an ‘alternative source of media’ to counter ‘seats of power’ will not let the public participate? Isn’t it ridiculous that a ‘people’s daily’, meant for general public, does not let the people comment?
> 
> Even in the pre-Internet era, when mass media ruled the day, when a few powerful corporate houses and a few powerful governments controlled all the news that circulated in the public, the newspapers allowed people to write to the editor, and some of these ‘letters to the editor’ would be published in a section dedicated for that particular purpose.
> 
> _Scroll.in_ does not allow any type of comment on its news which in ways is even more redundant than the 19th century newspapers and magazines.
> 
> Why does it do so? Only those digital newspapers which want to maintain a strict ideological control over their content prevent its readers from commenting. Only those magazines which spread pure propaganda maintain such absolute control over its content. The reason that _scroll.in_ does not let its readers comment is because its agenda is to spread its political ideology which suffers from Hinduphobia and Islamophilia. Public accountability is completely out of question. _Scroll.in_ simply cannot face public opinion.
> 
> This is no less than dictatorship. The masters will spew venom against whoever they deem fit as a target and the public has no right to grievance. _Scroll.in_ is medieval, behaving like a feudal lord.
> 
> *The Overflowing Coffers of scroll.in*
> Sponsored propagandist websites do not have a budget problem. They are funded by powerful organizations: governments, corporate lobbyists. _Scroll.in_ is also not wanting in that regard. But the amount of money that it offers its authors is ludicrous. It is about ten to twenty times that is generally paid to the authors at other news websites.
> 
> Why did _scroll.in_ start with such a determined attack on Hindus and Hindu society? What were its motives? Who was behind it? Who funded it? Who guided it? The next part of the series will examine this.




*Scores of scholars, media persons, journalists and academicians were employed to this purpose. Scroll.in was one such venture by the left fringe.*

If its so easy to get these guys to publish anything you want why should ISI/CIA or for that matter any intelligence agency not make use of these prestitutes to promote something which is suitable for them .Thanks to social media else just imagine how biased they would have made us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

del


----------



## Prometheus

Loyalists of a Popular Minister from Punjab Late (Capt) Kamaljit Singh joins AAP . Includes Wife and daughter of Capt Kamaljit , 3 times MLA Bath and many others.

Capt Kamaljit Singh was perhaps one of the few last real Akalis . A popular face , a honest person and very much liked in service class people as well as farmers.

He was described as the next CM of Punjab after Parkash Badal as he was second most powerful person in Akali Dal. But he died in a freak accident when his car was hit by two trucks ( one from front and one from rear end). With the demise of Capt , downturn of Akali Dal started and the grand old party reach a loweest point that we see today.

Welcome to AAP


----------



## Star Wars

http://rightactions.in/2016/08/14/o...-fake-story-babylift-rss-rss-filed-complaint/


Outlook editor in chief Krishna Prasad sacked after RSS filed complaint....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Star Wars said:


> http://rightactions.in/2016/08/14/o...-fake-story-babylift-rss-rss-filed-complaint/
> 
> 
> Outlook editor in chief Krishna Prasad sacked after RSS filed complaint....



Wow...a rare victory of Right Wing.
The case should not be withdrawn. RSS must demand a public apology and a correction on the front page of their issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 911

DesiGuy1403 said:


> What was shocking was the impression the author and publishers gave to public how the book was banned when in reality the author and publisher did not want to face the courts and withdrew the book.
> 
> The narrative spin in our media on this issue and how intolerance brigade latched on to this has been extremely distasteful.


This is exactly what they are there for....to defend anything anti Hindu.



Darmashkian said:


> A Good piece on scoll.in Though I feel the emphasis should be more about the quality of it's articles & not about it's comment policy.
> 
> Scroll has given quite a few good pieces which I've read ,but I personally feel most of their articles are biased & not good especially the ones in the political section which I am sorry to say are utter trash most of the time(BJP will get only 5-6 LS seats in Bihar,RJD wave in Bihar -_- )
> 
> Frankly speaking according to me:- Scroll<The Wire=<Quint<Swarajyamag when it comes to quality.
> 
> Quint has no comments section like scroll.But the Swarajyamag & the wire have one.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> http://indiafacts.org/thou-shalt-not-comment-dictatorship-scroll/
> 
> *Thou Shalt Not Comment : The Dictatorship of scroll.in*
> 
> In January 2013, a small obscure web portal was started; a digital daily in the scroll format, where new posts are just stacked over one another and one has to scroll down to get to older posts. Not many knew about it in the first few months, but gradually, as its tone became clear, it started becoming popular among a fringe group in India – the Hinduphobic left. The site was _scroll.in_. It sported articles which exhibited most naked and unabashed hatred of Hindu culture yet seen on the web.
> 
> *Changing Political Scenario in India*
> In the political arena it was becoming clear that Congress would be decimated in the ensuing General Elections. The UPA would not get a third term and an emboldened BJP would come to power led by Narendra Modi. A weak, corrupt and sclerotic government would be replaced by a determined conservative government with a great leader at its helm.
> 
> For a decade India’s enemies were having a field day. Indian government, led by the UPA, was at best unconcerned and often actively working against Indian interests both at home and abroad.
> 
> There was no foreign policy. Defense was so neglected that Indian Navy was literally rusting. Small and weak nations like Bangladesh were boldly violating Indian borders. Terrorists were walking in and out of the country with an unprecedented ease. Pakistan was waging a relentless proxy war through its religious appeal in Kashmir. China was encircling India with navy ports and violating Indian territorial sovereignty.
> 
> And during this time, all that the UPA was worried about, was to keep its Muslim vote-bank intact. As the global scenario was turning public opinion more and more against Islam, it increasingly became hard to support and defend the act of the Islamists, whom most of the Muslim population supported. As a result, Congress was bending over backwards to appease the Muslim community, bringing about an even worse turnabout in its political fortunes. In the aftermath of the Muzaffarpur riots, by visiting only Muslim families in the riot affected areas, Congress virtually declared that it was a Muslim-only party. Not surprisingly, the public shifted its allegiance to the BJP and Modi.
> 
> Sensing this tectonic shift in Indian politics, the lunatic fringe on the left with vested interests in denigration of Hindu culture and society, regrouped and with a hitherto unseen ferocity, renewed their attacks. Many new media ventures were opened. Millions of dollars were funneled into this activity. Scores of scholars, media persons, journalists and academicians were employed to this purpose. _Scroll.in_ was one such venture by the left fringe.
> 
> *Scaling up the Popularity Ladder*
> Within a few months of the launching of _scroll.in_ in January 2013, a million viewers had visited the site, thanks to targeted advertising. It started receiving many ‘awards’, the most famous being, the ‘News Start-up of the Year’ at the 2015 RedInk journalism awards instituted by the Press Club Mumbai, a group which felicitates the journalists of the ilk of Tehelka and the Caravan magazine. The reason stated by the awarding committee in choosing _scroll.in_ was for “scaling up its influence rapidly as an alternative source of news and features.” How this ‘scaling up’ was achieved ‘rapidly’, is suspicious.
> 
> The CEO of _scroll.in_ is Samir Patil, who has also founded ACK Media. In an infamous bid, ACK Media acquired the famous nationalist comic books of India, Amar Chitra Katha in 2007. Amar Chitra Katha was created by the great artist Anant Pai and was published by India Book House. During the terrible tenure of UPA-1, it was acquired by Samir Patil. Since he took over, Amar Chitra Katha, the Hindi versions of the books was stopped and the English books came under the process of ‘secularization’. It is another story of take-over and destruction of a Hindu publication, which warrants an article in its own right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was this Samir Patil, who started the news daily _scroll.in_. A businessman and venture capitalist goes on and opens a digital daily with Hinduphobic agenda and which quickly becomes popular among the ultra-left in India. The site claims to focus on ‘the most important political and cultural stories that are shaping contemporary India’.
> 
> Another co-founder and editor of the magazine is Naresh Fernandez. He writes on various subjects; particularly on music and urban culture. But like other left-liberals of his ilk, he is also worried about the looming ‘Hindutva terror’, the ‘condition of Muslims under Modi’s Hindus’ and the related Hindu-bashing topics, as is evident from his twitter handle. He is also worried about the economy that will be ‘hurt’ because of cow protection laws.
> 
> Other journalists and authors who write at _scroll.in_ are not different. A random glance across its ‘Inside Politics’ section for the past few months shows that the website is obsessed with Hinduphobia, with special focus on news items critical of Modi and BJP:
> 
> “Why is there no pressure on the RSS to clarify its role during Emergency?”, “As terror charges against Sanatan Sanstha grow, why isn’t the government banning it?”, “As election season approaches in UP, BJP moves in to communalise everything it can”, “Could the Modi government’s plans to promote Hindi in South India produce discord? “’Police was definitely involved, but got away’: Survivors and activists rue Gulberg verdict” “Modiji, you need to speak your mind on the future of pluralism: Carnatic singer TM Krishna”, “‘Silence is a form of abetment’:Shashi Deshpande quits Sahitya Akademi governing body”, “Holy cow: Our bovine protectors are milking an old script (with new hypocrisy)”, “Cow protection laws are hurtling India down the path of Pakistan’s blasphemy edicts”, “Ground report: As BJP rushes to capitalise on Dadri lynching, region’s Muslims grow anxious”, “Whatever created the impression that Narendra Modi was a moderate?”, “The Unmaking of India: Why writer Nayantara Sahgal is returning her Sahitya Akademi Award.”
> 
> *Thou Shalt Not Comment on scroll.in*
> New start-up magazines and dailies do have a way of becoming famous very soon. It is through social media. For this they have to constantly engage with the audience, making them participants rather than onlookers. This is why the comments section exists. The comments also convey the general mood of the public; whether what the author writes really reflects the public opinion or not. There is no big online newspaper or magazine today which does not have a comments section.
> 
> But _scroll.in_ is different. It does NOT allow its users to comment on the articles. There is no comments policy. The readers can e-mail their thoughts to the editors, but there is no guarantee that they will ever be published and they can be manipulated by the website owners just like the news they publish.
> 
> This is unprecedented in the history of online news portals. Why would a news website, which has its stated goal of creating an ‘alternative source of media’ to counter ‘seats of power’ will not let the public participate? Isn’t it ridiculous that a ‘people’s daily’, meant for general public, does not let the people comment?
> 
> Even in the pre-Internet era, when mass media ruled the day, when a few powerful corporate houses and a few powerful governments controlled all the news that circulated in the public, the newspapers allowed people to write to the editor, and some of these ‘letters to the editor’ would be published in a section dedicated for that particular purpose.
> 
> _Scroll.in_ does not allow any type of comment on its news which in ways is even more redundant than the 19th century newspapers and magazines.
> 
> Why does it do so? Only those digital newspapers which want to maintain a strict ideological control over their content prevent its readers from commenting. Only those magazines which spread pure propaganda maintain such absolute control over its content. The reason that _scroll.in_ does not let its readers comment is because its agenda is to spread its political ideology which suffers from Hinduphobia and Islamophilia. Public accountability is completely out of question. _Scroll.in_ simply cannot face public opinion.
> 
> This is no less than dictatorship. The masters will spew venom against whoever they deem fit as a target and the public has no right to grievance. _Scroll.in_ is medieval, behaving like a feudal lord.
> 
> *The Overflowing Coffers of scroll.in*
> Sponsored propagandist websites do not have a budget problem. They are funded by powerful organizations: governments, corporate lobbyists. _Scroll.in_ is also not wanting in that regard. But the amount of money that it offers its authors is ludicrous. It is about ten to twenty times that is generally paid to the authors at other news websites.
> 
> Why did _scroll.in_ start with such a determined attack on Hindus and Hindu society? What were its motives? Who was behind it? Who funded it? Who guided it? The next part of the series will examine this.


Add dailyo.in to the list.....i used to troll there in comments posting as liberal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

sorry if i sound like a bigot but of the self-hating hindus I've encountered the ones with 'Ghosh' surnames are most virulent



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764695355254603776

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy1403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764106612537692160
Wonderful achievement...
But for sickulars and presstitutes, this is not an important news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

DesiGuy1403 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764106612537692160
> Wonderful achievement...
> But for sickulars and presstitutes, this is not an important news.



These are 4-5 times cheaper than transporting by road...


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Star Wars said:


> These are 4-5 times cheaper than transporting by road...



We have lot of rivers in India and this can be a great source of providing huge number of jobs...


----------



## Star Wars

DesiGuy1403 said:


> We have lot of rivers in India and this can be a great source of providing huge number of jobs...



Add to all the canals and river linking projects 20-30 years down the line, Transportation can be revolutionized

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

DesiGuy1403 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764106612537692160
> Wonderful achievement...
> But for sickulars and presstitutes, this is not an important news.


It would indeed be a great achievement if this government is able to use the rivers for transportation. Well done Gadkari ji


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764706630898372610

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> http://rightactions.in/2016/08/14/o...-fake-story-babylift-rss-rss-filed-complaint/
> 
> 
> Outlook editor in chief Krishna Prasad sacked after RSS filed complaint....


Holy cr@p
I don't understand why the media seems so against people trying to integrate India based on our own principles.
The front page photo Baba Ramdev on India Today is another example.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764754278644875264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764770079816818688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764772967356174336


----------



## Soumitra

indiatester said:


> Holy cr@p
> I don't understand why the media seems so against people trying to integrate India based on our own principles.
> The front page photo Baba Ramdev on India Today is another example.




*Pics: This is how media outlets will appear on Independence Day tomorrow*
14, Aug 2016 By Pagal Patrakar
India completes 69 years of her Independence tomorrow and celebrates 70th Independence Day. On this occasion, we go forward in time to see how various media outlets will report this event tomorrow:






The celebrations didn’t impress the Indian Express much. (download image)






Our parent publication, Firstpost, had an expert analysis ready, on various topics. (download image)






NDTV was concerned about various burning issues in the country, and in the company. (download image)






The Hindu focused on national news. (download image)






The Times of India celebrated the day as they do on big days. (download image)






India Today journalists once again blamed Times Now for stealing an exclusive. (download image)
Topics:#15 August #Independence Day #Indian Express #NDTV #The Hindu #Times of India #twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ranjeet

AAP adds muscle to their Punjab unit. Isn't he a himachali though? @Prometheus 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764776343259062272


----------



## ashok321

"We want to construct 10 big hospitals across Delhi but the DDA (Delhi Development Authority) is not providing us land even though we are ready to pay for the land," Kejriwal

Modi = Anti delhiwala, means anti indian


----------



## Star Wars

Terror and IED attack alert for tomorrow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764796644999041025

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> AAP adds muscle to their Punjab unit. Isn't he a himachali though? @Prometheus
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764776343259062272




he havent joined aap.........just supporting a AAP candidate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

magudi said:


> sorry if i sound like a bigot but of the self-hating hindus I've encountered the ones with 'Ghosh' surnames are most virulent
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764695355254603776



bengalis...


----------



## cloud_9

Prometheus said:


> Loyalists of a Popular Minister from Punjab Late (Capt) Kamaljit Singh joins AAP . Includes Wife and daughter of Capt Kamaljit , 3 times MLA Bath and many others.
> 
> Capt Kamaljit Singh was perhaps one of the few last real Akalis . A popular face , a honest person and very much liked in service class people as well as farmers.
> 
> He was described as the next CM of Punjab after Parkash Badal as he was second most powerful person in Akali Dal. But he died in a freak accident when his car was hit by two trucks ( one from front and one from rear end). With the demise of Capt , downturn of Akali Dal started and the grand old party reach a loweest point that we see today.
> 
> Welcome to AAP


AAP is full of rats abandoning the sinking ship.Other than a few core AAP Punjab members people don't have any confidence in the rest of the bunch.

But anything is better than Akalis & Punjab BJP thugs.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.mediacrooks.com/2016/08/nationalism-haters.html

This guys take on Indian presstitutes is awesome..



cloud_9 said:


> But anything is better than Akalis & Punjab BJP thugs.




Want to bet?
These clowns couldn't govern half a state for a full year.

If AAP comes to power, do you know what will happen?
1. They will blame lack of control of BSF for drugs and demand BJP to give them BSF and will call BSF corrupt etc etc
2. If god forbid another Pathankot happens, they will blame Military as corrupt and demand Military be blamed under AAP.

Want me to go on?

If you lot are tired of Akalis, there is a better alternative than AAP...

Better a corrupt fellow in Amarindar than an incompetent fellow in Kejriwal..


----------



## cloud_9

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://www.mediacrooks.com/2016/08/nationalism-haters.html
> 
> This guys take on Indian presstitutes is awesome..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to bet?
> These clowns couldn't govern half a state for a full year.
> 
> If AAP comes to power, do you know what will happen?
> 1. They will blame lack of control of BSF for drugs and demand BJP to give them BSF and will call BSF corrupt etc etc
> 2. If god forbid another Pathankot happens, they will blame Military as corrupt and demand Military be blamed under AAP.
> 
> Want me to go on?
> 
> If you lot are tired of Akalis, there is a better alternative than AAP...
> 
> Better a corrupt fellow in Amarindar than an incompetent fellow in Kejriwal..


Well BSF is corrupt and they are part of the smuggling chain.They used to be heavily involved in "afeem" trade through the Rajasthan border back in 70 & 80's then with fake currency through Fazilka - Ferozpur border.Locals who have lands across the fence work along with corrupt BSF guards.It's really big money!

Congress is busy with the infighting.There are 4 to 5 competent people in AAP and Bhagwant Mann isn't half bad.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

cloud_9 said:


> Well BSF is corrupt and they are part of the smuggling chain.They used to be heavily involved in "afeem" trade through the Rajasthan border back in 70 & 80's then with fake currency through Fazilka - Ferozpur border.Locals who have lands across the fence work along with corrupt BSF guards.It's really big money!
> 
> Congress is busy with the infighting.There are 4 to 5 competent people in AAP and *Bhagwant Mann isn't half bad*.



So, the excuses are already ready it seems 

Sorry, there is no way I could agree with what you said about Mann.
Think on this. How many MP's AAP had in 2014 and how many do they have now? What happened to the ones who left and why did they leave?

I reiterate, a corrupt person is any day much better to lead than an incompetent person. AAP is not only corrupt but they are extremely incompetent. All they have done is given excuses for their lack of delivery by blaming all except themselves...


----------



## cloud_9

DesiGuy1403 said:


> So, the excuses are already ready it seems
> 
> Sorry, there is no way I could agree with what you said about Mann.
> Think on this. How many MP's AAP had in 2014 and how many do they have now? What happened to the ones who left and why did they leave?
> 
> I reiterate, a corrupt person is any day much better to lead than an incompetent person. AAP is not only corrupt but they are extremely incompetent. All they have done is given excuses for their lack of delivery by blaming all except themselves...


I think that's the best of the lot! 
But then again it's up to the people of Punjab! I don't have a horse in the race because neither can I vote nor will I be living there.

PS:I bet you haven't met Amrinder Singh and his son Raninder Singh in real life.They live in their own bubble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

cloud_9 said:


> AAP is full of rats abandoning the sinking ship.Other than a few core AAP Punjab members people don't have any confidence in the rest of the bunch.
> 
> But anything is better than Akalis & Punjab BJP thugs.




i dont think many of the new guyz will be getting tickets........as in first list most of the people were old AAP members......... I hope this trend continues



DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://www.mediacrooks.com/2016/08/nationalism-haters.html
> 
> This guys take on Indian presstitutes is awesome..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to bet?
> These clowns couldn't govern half a state for a full year.
> 
> If AAP comes to power, do you know what will happen?
> 1. They will blame lack of control of BSF for drugs and demand BJP to give them BSF and will call BSF corrupt etc etc
> 2. If god forbid another Pathankot happens, they will blame Military as corrupt and demand Military be blamed under AAP.
> 
> Want me to go on?
> 
> If you lot are tired of Akalis, there is a better alternative than AAP...
> 
> Better a corrupt fellow in Amarindar than an incompetent fellow in Kejriwal..




Sanghi dude............do u know that ur lords in punjab staged a Dharna for many days at border against BSF....


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Prometheus said:


> Sanghi dude............do u know that ur lords in punjab staged a Dharna for many days at border against BSF....



Have you seen your lords in AAP staging dharna in Delhi on every day for more than a year now?
Or have your closed your eyes to that fact?

What strikes me odd is that you compare the "good" guy Kejriwal to pathetic Akalis and still your "good" guy comes looking worse..
If as per you, Kejriwal is as bad as Akalis, why choose him!!?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Have you seen your lords in AAP staging dharna in Delhi on every day for more than a year now?
> Or have your closed your eyes to that fact?
> 
> What strikes me odd is that you compare the "good" guy Kejriwal to pathetic Akalis and still your "good" guy comes looking worse..
> If as per you, Kejriwal is as bad as Akalis, why choose him!!?


Well you right wingers should focus well-being of cows only, leave human affairs to sane people. We punjabis are ready to send our cows to your homes. Are you ready to take care of them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Juggernautjatt said:


> Well you right wingers should focus well-being of cows only, leave human affairs to sane people. We punjabis are ready to send our cows to your homes. Are you ready to take care of them ?



What a crap theory.

Sigh...Let me put this in correct perspective if your racist brain can grasp it.
We Hindus love "even cows", which provide us human more than any other being on this planet. If you want to twist this to Hindus loving "only cows", it only shows how desperate and pathetic you lot have become.

Anyway, have you asked Kejriwal about his opinion on cow slaughter? Yeah, make sure to ask him and get a clear response if you can. I doubt your lord has enough scrotum to reply to that question..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoR

Juggernautjatt said:


> leave human affairs to sane people. We punjabis are ready to send our cows to your homes. Are you ready to take care of them?
> View attachment 326053



Only Insane People can elect Badal-BJP for two terms.  Punjab Di maa-bhain karti. 

Kaptaan sahb nu Lao, te Punjab nu bachao.


----------



## ranjeet

Samajwadiyo ko taraf se gantantar diwas ki Delhi mubarakbad.


----------



## GoR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Judge sahab is not happy with Modi's speech. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765064076061835264


----------



## DesiGuy1403

ranjeet said:


> Judge sahab is not happy with Modi's speech.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765064076061835264



With crores of cases pending, I am wondering why anything else should be his concern!
Again, it's Modi's effect. These guys know their time of not being answerable to anyone is over...And they are afraid to give up their power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

GoR said:


>


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Judge sahab is not happy with Modi's speech.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765064076061835264



CJI never said that, it was another media hit and run...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoR

Roybot said:


>



Another one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> CJI never said that, it was another media hit and run...


Really? man these presstitutes are getting desperate.


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> Judge sahab is not happy with Modi's speech.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765064076061835264



Just came here to post it, got a screenshot:





This is in line with other congress cronies like C5M, who said similar things. Perhaps they thought this would a great idea , and then thought again and called it off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

DesiGuy1403 said:


> What a crap theory.
> 
> Sigh...Let me put this in correct perspective if your racist brain can grasp it.
> We Hindus love "even cows", which provide us human more than any other being on this planet. If you want to twist this to Hindus loving "only cows", it only shows how desperate and pathetic you lot have become.
> 
> Anyway, have you asked Kejriwal about his opinion on cow slaughter? Yeah, make sure to ask him and get a clear response if you can. I doubt your lord has enough scrotum to reply to that question..


I recommend you to read my post again before bringing hindu religion in this discussion. I never mentioned any religion in my post. My post shows mirror to right wing followers which is a political ideology based on racism & hate. Not every hindu is a right winger nor you guys are thekedars of hinduism.
You know what is real problem with you guys, you people which never had any factual relationship with cows are forcibly trying to teach the importance of cows to communities which are living with cows from generations.I don't know how much hindus love cows but surely you right wingers love "only cows" to use them as tool of vote bank polarisation. Like you guys tried this strategy in Bihar but failed miserably. Now sanghi brains are repeating this mistake in Punjab. But Hindus of Punjab are very much sane like people of Delhi. They are with the right choice now.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ite-kejriwal-to-punjab-bjp-concerned-2967143/

Infact I feel pity for bhakts because now their fuhrer modi is speaking against cow vigilante groups for political gains leaving bhakts in tizzy, so I can understand why bhakts like you wants Kejriwal's statement to cry on



GoR said:


> Only Insane People can elect Badal-BJP for two terms.  Punjab Di maa-bhain karti.
> 
> Kaptaan sahb nu Lao, te Punjab nu bachao.


Your Kaptaan sahb is on backfoot due to black money & swiss bank accounts charges by ED.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Really? man these presstitutes are getting desperate.



yea, TOI deleted the tweet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Have you seen your lords in AAP staging dharna in Delhi on every day for more than a year now?
> Or have your closed your eyes to that fact?
> 
> What strikes me odd is that you compare the "good" guy Kejriwal to pathetic Akalis and still your "good" guy comes looking worse..
> If as per you, Kejriwal is as bad as Akalis, why choose him!!?




hi sanghi....Happy Independence day ....I think its 16th straight year when Sanghis are celebrating it......i think it was 2002 when sanghis started flying Tricolor



Juggernautjatt said:


> Well you right wingers should focus well-being of cows only, leave human affairs to sane people. We punjabis are ready to send our cows to your homes. Are you ready to take care of them ?
> View attachment 326053




oye @ranjeet ........vekh najare...........these sanghis are getting shamed everyday in Punjab

good thing u are no longer sanghi



GoR said:


> Only Insane People can elect Badal-BJP for two terms.  Punjab Di maa-bhain karti.
> 
> Kaptaan sahb nu Lao, te Punjab nu bachao.




he is a idiot....he will just open up more swiss accounts and indulge in scams like city center one........most of his minister from previous govt are facing cases of corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Prometheus said:


> i dont think many of the new guyz will be getting tickets........as in first list most of the people were old AAP members......... I hope this trend continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanghi dude............do u know that ur lords in punjab staged a Dharna for many days at border against BSF....


Cut this crap calling every BJP supportet Sanghi..... There are 200 million bjp voters in India and hardly 1 million aap voters like you. You hardly representeven Punjabis letalone Indians. 
So please stop name calling and start posting useful posts. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Tridibans said:


> Cut this crap calling every BJP supportet Sanghi..... There are 200 million bjp voters in India and hardly 1 million aap voters like you. You hardly representeven Punjabis letalone Indians.
> So please stop name calling and start posting useful posts. Thank you.




oye desiguy dude.........look this guy also knows calling someone sanghi is an insult

chill dude...........he is a sanghi.....he himself says so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Tridibans said:


> Cut this crap calling every BJP supportet Sanghi..... There are 200 million bjp voters in India and hardly 1 million aap voters like you. You hardly representeven Punjabis letalone Indians.
> So please stop name calling and start posting useful posts. Thank you.


Ignore him, if u criticize AAP. He will start telling you how bad Punjab BJP & Badals are ...

THen he will post some AAP propaganda or meme.. Though frankly speaking he is much much better & tolerable compared to that Ashok Rai whom I am ignoring or even the Jamahiriya Fan boy

@magudi @Nilgiri

Just look at this buffon's next move.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ges-for-workers-says-arvind-kejriwal-2976907/
_“Some traders and industrialists recently met me and asked that their profits will decrease once the government increases minimum wages. I want to assure that more money to poor will also boost the economy. Policies that only take care of super rich won’t work,” he said.

He said that with time poor are getting poorer, rich getting richer, adding that government will have to take responsibility of the _aam aadmi_ (common man) working in Delhi and those who have less in life, should have more in law._

Has he realised that along with increasing their salay,the cost of the means of production will go up leading to higher prices!! This would more than nullify any "boosting" of the economy & would cause more harm than good.
Ohh. then he will step in to freeze the prices & stop them from increasing & when the businesses finally leave Delhi & when there is a shortage in products,he will blame Modi once again

Now he also wants Modi to do the same thing all over India to screw it up just like he is doing to Delhi.

WHen businesses start leaving Delhi for Noida & Gurgaon,he will once again blame Modi for that too.


As reagan said
*"Government's first duty is to protect the people, not run their lives."*

THe problem with him & too many Indians is they want a socialist welfare state, a mai-baap sarkar & happily ignore the vast/massive difference between the European nations & our nations!

_However, FICCI, an industry body, had last week requested Labour Minister Gopal Rai not to increase minimum wages, saying that this may lead to shifting out of several industries from the national capital to neighbouring states.

The industry body had also indicated that the proposed hike in minimum wages will severely “hurt” the growth of micro and small enterprises in the national capital and hence the AAP government should reconsider this proposal._

*"When you can't make them see the light, make them feel the heat."*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Darmashkian said:


> Ignore him, if u criticize AAP. He will start telling you how bad Punjab BJP & Badals are ...
> 
> THen he will post some AAP propaganda or meme.. Though frankly speaking he is much much better & tolerable compared to that Ashok Rai whom I am ignoring or even the Jamahiriya Fan boy
> 
> @magudi @Nilgiri
> 
> Just look at this buffon's next move.
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ges-for-workers-says-arvind-kejriwal-2976907/
> _“Some traders and industrialists recently met me and asked that their profits will decrease once the government increases minimum wages. I want to assure that more money to poor will also boost the economy. Policies that only take care of super rich won’t work,” he said.
> 
> He said that with time poor are getting poorer, rich getting richer, adding that government will have to take responsibility of the _aam aadmi_ (common man) working in Delhi and those who have less in life, should have more in law._
> 
> Has he realised that along with increasing their salay,the cost of the means of production will go up leading to higher prices!! This would more than nullify any "boosting" of the economy & would cause more harm than good.
> Ohh. then he will step in to freeze the prices & stop them from increasing & when the businesses finally leave Delhi & when there is a shortage in products,he will blame Modi once again
> 
> Now he also wants Modi to do the same thing all over India to screw it up just like he is doing to Delhi.
> 
> WHen businesses start leaving Delhi for Noida & Gurgaon,he will once again blame Modi for that too
> 
> _However, FICCI, an industry body, had last week requested Labour Minister Gopal Rai not to increase minimum wages, saying that this may lead to shifting out of several industries from the national capital to neighbouring states.
> 
> The industry body had also indicated that the proposed hike in minimum wages will severely “hurt” the growth of micro and small enterprises in the national capital and hence the AAP government should reconsider this proposal._



Excellent. Let him destroy Delhi as thoroughly as possible so everything moves away from it....away from where he can get his grubby leftist paws on.

BJP can start with a clean state in the massive anti-incumbency from the joblessness this idiot creates. The muffler fool does not understand basic reality that if you want to increase minimum wage (if you are a big fan of it in the first place), you have to decrease cost for employers through labour reform, lower taxes, better logistics etc to compensate for it and keep employment steady. But of course he is too dumb to get this in his skull.

Sometimes Delhi-ites have to learn it the hard way I am afraid.

But what is the minimum wage anyway?

@Ryuzaki @DesiGuy1403

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

Darmashkian said:


> Ignore him, if u criticize AAP. He will start telling you how bad Punjab BJP & Badals are ...
> 
> THen he will post some AAP propaganda or meme.. Though frankly speaking he is much much better & tolerable compared to that Ashok Rai whom I am ignoring or even the Jamahiriya Fan boy
> 
> @magudi @Nilgiri
> 
> Just look at this buffon's next move.
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ges-for-workers-says-arvind-kejriwal-2976907/
> _“Some traders and industrialists recently met me and asked that their profits will decrease once the government increases minimum wages. I want to assure that more money to poor will also boost the economy. Policies that only take care of super rich won’t work,” he said.
> 
> He said that with time poor are getting poorer, rich getting richer, adding that government will have to take responsibility of the _aam aadmi_ (common man) working in Delhi and those who have less in life, should have more in law._
> 
> Has he realised that along with increasing their salay,the cost of the means of production will go up leading to higher prices!! This would more than nullify any "boosting" of the economy & would cause more harm than good.
> Ohh. then he will step in to freeze the prices & stop them from increasing & when the businesses finally leave Delhi & when there is a shortage in products,he will blame Modi once again
> 
> Now he also wants Modi to do the same thing all over India to screw it up just like he is doing to Delhi.
> 
> WHen businesses start leaving Delhi for Noida & Gurgaon,he will once again blame Modi for that too.
> 
> 
> As reagan said
> *"Government's first duty is to protect the people, not run their lives."*
> 
> THe problem with him & too many Indians is they want a socialist welfare state, a mai-baap sarkar & happily ignore the vast/massive difference between the European nations & our nations!
> 
> _However, FICCI, an industry body, had last week requested Labour Minister Gopal Rai not to increase minimum wages, saying that this may lead to shifting out of several industries from the national capital to neighbouring states.
> 
> The industry body had also indicated that the proposed hike in minimum wages will severely “hurt” the growth of micro and small enterprises in the national capital and hence the AAP government should reconsider this proposal._
> 
> *"When you can't make them see the light, make them feel the heat."*



lol...........when i have posted meme???? U are confusing me with someone??? are u a sanghi too??? did u also started flying tricolor in 2002???



Nilgiri said:


> Excellent. Let him destroy Delhi as thoroughly as possible so everything moves away from it....away from where he can get his grubby leftist paws on.
> 
> BJP can start with a clean state in the massive anti-incumbency from the joblessness this idiot creates. The muffler fool does not understand basic reality that if you want to increase minimum wage (if you are a big fan of it in the first place), you have to decrease cost for employers through labour reform, lower taxes, better logistics etc to compensate for it and keep employment steady. But of course he is too dumb to get this in his skull.
> 
> Sometimes Delhi-ites have to learn it the hard way I am afraid.
> 
> But what is the minimum wage anyway?
> 
> @Ryuzaki @DesiGuy1403




i think BJP did get an ample amount of time to generate jobs ...atleast in my part of the country......I failed to see ur logic that BJP can creat jobs when others cant. Can u plz explain how BJP can create jobs while others cant


----------



## Nilgiri

Prometheus said:


> i think BJP did get an ample amount of time to generate jobs ...atleast in my part of the country......I failed to see ur logic that BJP can creat jobs when others cant. Can u plz explain how BJP can create jobs while others cant



BJP still has to grapple with what it inherited from scamgress. You don't get to decide what an ample amount of time is since you have no idea about the massive bad credit situation still churning through Indian banks because of crap UPA2.

So lets focus on AAP, explain how increasing minimum wage by a full 50% will increase jobs. I am all ears. This should be good.

BJP certainly hasnt actively gone and destroyed existing jobs like AAP is proposing here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> BJP can start with a clean state in the massive anti-incumbency from the joblessness this idiot creates. The muffler fool does not understand basic reality that if you want to increase minimum wage (if you are a big fan of it in the first place), you have to decrease cost for employers through labour reform, lower taxes, better logistics etc to compensate for it and keep employment steady. But of course he is too dumb to get this in his skull.



He's not dumb...it's about symbolism...which counts for a lot in politics.

I was in Delhi early this year. Two things that were very noticeable

1. Vested interests don't want change and are uncomfortable with the change in the center.
For example- people were annoyed that black money is drying up ...earlier corrupt bureaucrats, business men etc used to go to a store and buy up 25 expensive watches in one go...it didn't matter to them. Business owners were annoyed that that kind of free spending is down since the BJP started cracking down on black money.

This is just an example ...same goes in other areas where people were making money due to inefficiencies in the system...they don't want that to change.

2. Symbolism seems to matter more than real results.

When I went they were rolling out their funny cars on the road policy. It made no difference what so ever to pollution levels because the pollution comes mostly from other sources . People were very impressed because "he is a good man and trying to help". 

So the lesson is "results don't matter...appearances and symbolism does."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> He's not dumb...it's about symbolism...which counts for a lot in politics.
> 
> I was in Delhi early this year. Two things that were very noticeable
> 
> 1. Vested interests don't want change and are uncomfortable with the change in the center.
> For example- people were annoyed that black money is drying up ...earlier corrupt bureaucrats, business men etc used to go to a store and buy up 25 expensive watches in one go...it didn't matter to them. Business owners were annoyed that that kind of free spending is down since the BJP started cracking down on black money.
> 
> This is just an example ...same goes in other areas where people were making money due to inefficiencies in the system...they don't want that to change.
> 
> 2. Symbolism seems to matter more than real results.
> 
> When I went they were rolling out their funny cars on the road policy. It made no difference what so ever to pollution levels because the pollution comes mostly from other sources . People were very impressed because "he is a good man and trying to help".
> 
> So the lesson is "results don't matter...appearances and symbolism does."



So he wont go through with this ridiculous idea but keep it on the backburner for a good long time?

I guess he is now a seasoned politician then.

But there will be hell to pay if he goes through with it.


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> So he wont go through with this ridiculous idea but keep it on the backburner for a good long time?
> 
> I guess he is now a seasoned politician then.
> 
> But there will be hell to pay if he goes through with it.


Or he may go through with it and when it doesn't work blame the BJP with any made up reason and take it to the streets....they "did not allow it to work"

Either way he wins ... The people lose only most are not aware of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darmashkian

Nilgiri said:


> Excellent. Let him destroy Delhi as thoroughly as possible so everything moves away from it....away from where he can get his grubby leftist paws on.
> 
> BJP can start with a clean state in the massive anti-incumbency from the joblessness this idiot creates. The muffler fool does not understand basic reality that if you want to increase minimum wage (if you are a big fan of it in the first place), you have to decrease cost for employers through labour reform, lower taxes, better logistics etc to compensate for it and keep employment steady. But of course he is too dumb to get this in his skull.
> 
> Sometimes Delhi-ites have to learn it the hard way I am afraid.
> 
> But what is the minimum wage anyway?
> 
> @Ryuzaki @DesiGuy1403



From wiki:-V

A *minimum wage* is the lowest remuneration that employers may legally pay to workers. Equivalently, it is the price floor below which workers may not sell their labor. Althoughminimum wage laws are in effect in many jurisdictions, differences of opinion exist about the benefits and drawbacks of a minimum wage.

Supporters of the minimum wage say it increases the standard of living of workers, reduces poverty, reduces inequality, boosts morale and forces businesses to be more efficient.[1]

In contrast, opponents of the minimum wage say it increases poverty, increases unemployment (particularly among unskilled or inexperienced workers) and is damaging to businesses, because excessively high minimum wages require businesses to raise the prices of their product or service to accommodate the extra expense of paying a higher wage.[2][3][4]


Nilgiri said:


> So he wont go through with this ridiculous idea but keep it on the backburner for a good long time?
> 
> I guess he is now a seasoned politician then.
> 
> But there will be hell to pay if he goes through with it.


From what I heard:-THis MAY have to be passed as a money bill which could need the Centres/LG's approval. If it doesn't go through. he will blame them once again




Sky lord said:


> Or he may go through with it and when it doesn't work blame the BJP with any made up reason and take it to the streets....they "did not allow it to work"
> 
> Either way he wins ... The people lose only most are not aware of it.


All the people are not so stupid. They won't blindly believe his crazy accusations against the BJP all the time especially when it is all his fault.

Except those who benefit from this increase & AAP supporters,most other people will blame him & not believe his accusations on this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Darmashkian said:


> THis will have to be passed as a money bill which could need the Centres/LG's approval. If it doesn't go through. he will blame them once again



OK gotcha.

Thank god for checks and balances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Prometheus said:


> lol...........when i have posted meme???? U are confusing me with someone??? are u a sanghi too??? did u also started flying tricolor in 2002???


You & juggernautjatt always post memes & news surrounding AAP. Okay, if you are so offended & wronged by me. Then Sorry. You could try remove the part regarding AAP memes from original post & replace it with accusations of others being Sanghi

@Nilgiri The problem is the LG/Gov. tend to sign most bills which are passed in financial cases such as this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Darmashkian said:


> @Nilgiri The problem is the LG/Gov. tend to sign most bills which are passed in financial cases such as this



What is the exact level of the minimum wage right now? Thats what I asked earlier (I already know what a minimum wage is )


----------



## Sky lord

Darmashkian said:


> All the people are not so stupid. They won't blindly believe his crazy accusations against the BJP all the time especially when it is all his fault.
> 
> Except those who benefit from this increase & AAP supporters,most other people will blame him & not believe his accusations on this



You can't fool everyone all the time, you just have to fool enough people to get you a majority. 

I don't think the BJP is acting aggressively enough. They should come out with factual data on Delhi...compare his promises with what is actually happening and show him up for what he is. A guy who can't run a barber shop by himself. 

And they need to fix the municipalities!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Darmashkian

Nilgiri said:


> What is the exact level of the minimum wage right now? Thats what I asked earlier (I already know what a minimum wage is )


http://www.paycheck.in/main/salary/minimumwages/delhi

After the CM's announcement

"My government is for rich, middle and poor classes. However, AAP government works most for poor and middle class. We are increasing minimum wages by about 50 per cent later this week,” Kejriwal said.
*
As per the government’s proposal, the minimum wages for unskilled person will be Rs 14,052 against the existing Rs 9,568 in the national capital. Besides, the same for semi-skilled and skilled persons will increase from Rs 10,582 to Rs 15,471 and from Rs 11,622 to 17,033 respectively."

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ges-for-workers-says-arvind-kejriwal-2976907/*



Sky lord said:


> You can't fool everyone all the time, you just have to fool enough people to get you a majority.
> 
> I don't think the BJP is acting aggressively enough. They should come out with factual data on Delhi...compare his promises with what is actually happening and show him up for what he is. A guy who can't run a barber shop by himself.
> 
> And they need to fix the municipalities!


CHill most people will see the truth about him in time. Most of them won't believe his theatrics & modi blaming. Modi too won't let him get away with it during campaigning

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GoR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ryuzaki

Nilgiri said:


> Excellent. Let him destroy Delhi as thoroughly as possible so everything moves away from it....away from where he can get his grubby leftist paws on.
> 
> BJP can start with a clean state in the massive anti-incumbency from the joblessness this idiot creates. The muffler fool does not understand basic reality that if you want to increase minimum wage (if you are a big fan of it in the first place), you have to decrease cost for employers through labour reform, lower taxes, better logistics etc to compensate for it and keep employment steady. But of course he is too dumb to get this in his skull.
> 
> Sometimes Delhi-ites have to learn it the hard way I am afraid.
> 
> But what is the minimum wage anyway?
> 
> @Ryuzaki @DesiGuy1403



Minimum wage for unskilled worker is around 9-10k I think

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Darmashkian said:


> Ignore him, if u criticize AAP. He will start telling you how bad Punjab BJP & Badals are ...
> 
> THen he will post some AAP propaganda or meme.. Though frankly speaking he is much much better & tolerable compared to that Ashok Rai whom I am ignoring or even the Jamahiriya Fan boy
> 
> @magudi @Nilgiri
> 
> Just look at this buffon's next move.
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ges-for-workers-says-arvind-kejriwal-2976907/
> _“Some traders and industrialists recently met me and asked that their profits will decrease once the government increases minimum wages. I want to assure that more money to poor will also boost the economy. Policies that only take care of super rich won’t work,” he said.
> 
> He said that with time poor are getting poorer, rich getting richer, adding that government will have to take responsibility of the _aam aadmi_ (common man) working in Delhi and those who have less in life, should have more in law._
> 
> Has he realised that along with increasing their salay,the cost of the means of production will go up leading to higher prices!! This would more than nullify any "boosting" of the economy & would cause more harm than good.
> Ohh. then he will step in to freeze the prices & stop them from increasing & when the businesses finally leave Delhi & when there is a shortage in products,he will blame Modi once again
> 
> Now he also wants Modi to do the same thing all over India to screw it up just like he is doing to Delhi.
> 
> WHen businesses start leaving Delhi for Noida & Gurgaon,he will once again blame Modi for that too.
> 
> 
> As reagan said
> *"Government's first duty is to protect the people, not run their lives."*
> 
> THe problem with him & too many Indians is they want a socialist welfare state, a mai-baap sarkar & happily ignore the vast/massive difference between the European nations & our nations!
> 
> _However, FICCI, an industry body, had last week requested Labour Minister Gopal Rai not to increase minimum wages, saying that this may lead to shifting out of several industries from the national capital to neighbouring states.
> 
> The industry body had also indicated that the proposed hike in minimum wages will severely “hurt” the growth of micro and small enterprises in the national capital and hence the AAP government should reconsider this proposal._
> 
> *"When you can't make them see the light, make them feel the heat."*





This guy is CPM v 2.0

but you know what even CPM left their outdated ideology behind in gutter yet here we have this new moron to deal with


* Kerala's Left in a tizzy over Harvard economist appointment **
http://newsable.asianetnews.tv/south/geetha-gopinath-economic-advisor-to-kerala-cm*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Oh dear! Sports Minister @VijayGoelBJP causes more embarrassment with his crazy tweets jantakareporter.com/social-media-b… pic.twitter.com/uDviGLYirl


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765189207342063616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765155980304842752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765148956275990529
One more addition to tens of thousands of probes already lingering or lagging in stupid India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765037789075431424

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

CJI knows where Modi stands vs the real truth:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765112678331273217


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765037789075431424



Cut him some slack. All the degree checkin makes a man tired!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Shame on Modi who is ridiculed by none other than CJI for the first time in the history of India.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765075622100033536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765205187732447232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765038456372203520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765116476978233345
Congress BJP bhai bhai

So far no arrest of Damad, Sonia with 20 billion overseas.
And pre election slogans by Modi were just a subterfuge to fool Indians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765093735797366785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765119384847343616


----------



## ashok321

Stupid India can never be a developed/advanced nation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765195651303018496
Dalit atrocities again:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765206031186194432






http://thewire.in/58640/black-money-investigation-a-feast-of-vultures/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765121915048562688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765218881929617408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765218943984435200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765219717577531393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765210274882256896

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Sedition Case Against Amnesty India As Debate on Kashmir Turns Chaotic*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/sedi...urns-chaotic-1444504?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765212283194576896
Shame on BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Nilgiri said:


> BJP still has to grapple with what it inherited from scamgress. You don't get to decide what an ample amount of time is since you have no idea about the massive bad credit situation still churning through Indian banks because of crap UPA2.
> 
> So lets focus on AAP, explain how increasing minimum wage by a full 50% will increase jobs. I am all ears. This should be good.
> 
> BJP certainly hasnt actively gone and destroyed existing jobs like AAP is proposing here.




I was talking about BJP in Punjab..........where did UPA came in??


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765163190703489025

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Darmashkian said:


> You & juggernautjatt always post memes & news surrounding AAP. Okay, if you are so offended & wronged by me. Then Sorry. You could try remove the part regarding AAP memes from original post & replace it with accusations of others being Sanghi
> 
> @Nilgiri The problem is the LG/Gov. tend to sign most bills which are passed in financial cases such as this


I hardly post any memes or cartoons. Most of my replies incorporate news links or news epaper cuttings. Only two guys are notable here for regularly posting memes. From AAP side its ashok321 & from BJP side a ID with changing names & proclaiming as female.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Juggernautjatt said:


> I don't know how much hindus love cows but surely you right wingers love "only cows" to use them as tool of vote bank polarisation. Like you guys tried this strategy in Bihar but failed miserably. Now sanghi brains are repeating this mistake in Punjab. But Hindus of Punjab are very much sane like people of Delhi. They are with the right choice now.



Looks like your brains are addled.
Go and check who is using caste and religion in elections.

And your repeated insults at Hindus saving cows is enough indication of your disposition.



Prometheus said:


> hi sanghi....Happy Independence day ....I think its 16th straight year when Sanghis are celebrating it......i think it was 2002 when sanghis started flying Tricolor



Same to your brother.
History lesson 101: before 2002 no private organization was allowed to fly tricolor. It was illegal. Since the law was repealed, RSS has been flying tricolor. In fact your bros went to RSS office to make issue of it. Up on which RSS invited your bros, gave them sweets and let them fly the tricolor. 



Prometheus said:


> he is a idiot....he will just open up more swiss accounts and indulge in scams like city center one........most of his minister from previous govt are facing cases of corruption



One AAP MLA in one year amassed 120 crores in half a state like Delhi...
Congrats on killing logic..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765163190703489025


We can imagine you jerks praying for no medals, it makes you so happy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

911 said:


> We can imagine you jerks praying for no medals, it makes you so happy



Remember this sellout (whom I ignore) has brayed many times that India is incapable of becoming an advanced nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

Nilgiri said:


> Remember this sellout (whom I ignore) has brayed many times that India is incapable of becoming an advanced nation.



he's a Pakistani . Aap has many Pakistani supporters even on twitter also

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Looks like your brains are addled.
> Go and check who is using caste and religion in elections.
> 
> And your repeated insults at Hindus saving cows is enough indication of your disposition.


Truth is hard to swallow that is why you are trying to twist my arguments. You failed to prove how I insulted Hindus on the other hand you still have no answer for my questions. 
Every sanghi has one thing in common when they think they are running out of logic they start behaving like crybabies & tries to play victim card for hindu religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Juggernautjatt said:


> Truth is hard to swallow that is why you are trying to twist my arguments. You failed to prove how I insulted Hindus on the other hand you still have no answer for my questions.
> Every sanghi has one thing in common when they think they are running out of logic they start behaving like crybabies & tries to play victim card for hindu religion.



There is no twist. You know damn well Cow is sacred to Hindus.
By keep referring cows to Sanghis, you are trying to go around the fact that Cows are sacred to all Hindus, not just Sanghis. You know this to be a fact but you are trying to be a clever bigot by saying Sanghis instead of Hindus.

Second part, Sanghis, Yes we Evil Sanghis have always denounced attacks on anyone using Cow. We have also pointed to Sanghis who do Cow protection legitimately, who get killed. But you are too much of a bigot to acknowledge this fact.

Third, some of the AAP guys tore Quran and tried to make it look like BJP/Sanghis did it. Let me know why tearing of Quran should cause so much hurt vis a vis Killing of an animal? Finally, AAP guys did it, not BJP/Sangh..

Stop hiding behind the façade of only Sanghis loving Cow...

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/cong...ssues-raised-1444603?pfrom=home-lateststories

Nice Surprise. Hopefully Congress keeps up this new found courage and proceeds in all matters concerning national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765426081113473024


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765426081113473024



Should have added mental sanity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

DesiGuy1403 said:


> There is no twist. You know damn well Cow is sacred to Hindus.
> By keep referring cows to Sanghis, you are trying to go around the fact that Cows are sacred to all Hindus, not just Sanghis. You know this to be a fact but you are trying to be a clever bigot by saying Sanghis instead of Hindus.


Cows are sacred to hindus but only sanghis try to impose it on other faiths because of their fanatic nature &. Majority of aggarwal hindus of Punjab dislike sanghi cow vigilante groups because these lunatic sanghis are not just destroying their soap & leather industry but also physically harming them & their staff.
Not just that sanghis also destroyed dairy farming business (worth 2500 crore annual turnover). They are demanding extortion in the name of cow. Your criminal minded sanghi fellows are creating terror on highways by beating poor drivers. Here are proofs that support my argument.
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/hary...tube-videos-appear-to-be-above-the-law-748444
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-cow-the-rate-to-let-a-truck-through-2958817/



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Second part, Sanghis, Yes we Evil Sanghis have always denounced attacks on anyone using Cow. We have also pointed to Sanghis who do Cow protection legitimately, who get killed. But you are too much of a bigot to acknowledge this fact.


There is no sanghi that does Cow protection legitimately, all their acts are violent. But this fact is hard to swallow for a brainwashed bigot like you . Lolzz a guy in favour of acts promoting communal tension is calling me a bigot. 
Let mw ask you some questions
1. If cow is so much important to sanghis then why are thousands of cows are starving & dying on the roads of country ruled by a pro sanghi government ?
2 If cow is so much important to sanghis then why sanghis need Dalit hindus for disposing dead cows ? 
3 If cow is so much important to sanghis then why are they refusing to adopt cows send by Progressive Dairy Farmers Association of Punjab ?

In India most people respect cows because they are holy to Hindus but only sanghis are spreading violence & venom in society in the name of cow just to appease their political masters. Incidents in Una, Dadri, Punjab & haryana are Prime examples of it. 



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Third, some of the AAP guys tore Quran and tried to make it look like BJP/Sanghis did it. Let me know why tearing of Quran should cause so much hurt vis a vis Killing of an animal? Finally, AAP guys did it, not BJP/Sangh..


Again you came up with false illustration. Let me expose your lie.
Police has failed to provide any solid proof of AAP MLA involvement to the court. NDA government is trying to implicate AAP MLA on the basis of just a statement of ex sanghi. Even Vishwa Hindu Parishad (VHP) is claiming that one of the 3 culprits is their Punjab unit secretary.
https://defence.pk/threads/malerkot...-is-vishwa-hindu-parishad-punjab-secy.437729/



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Stop hiding behind the façade of only Sanghis loving Cow...


Stop hiding behind the umbrella of Hindu religion, Sangh is not whole Hindu religion in itself...............



DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/cong...ssues-raised-1444603?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> Nice Surprise. Hopefully Congress keeps up this new found courage and proceeds in all matters concerning national security.


Your link is not working.


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765447564577665024
Jaitley has cancelled SAARC visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Hardeep Singh says ... Durgesh Pathak of AAP says "Punjabis are fool and they only know how to grow beard and tie turban. We will enlighten them." 

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt 
Is this true?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765447564577665024
> Jaitley has cancelled SAARC visit.



A big waste of time it would have been. He needs to focus on getting GST through ASAP.....so agree with this decision wholeheartedly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Nilgiri said:


> A big waste of time it would have been. He needs to focus on getting GST through ASAP.....so agree with this decision wholeheartedly.


He will give an exclusive interview to NDTV to make up for the Pak visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> He will give an exclusive interview to NDTV to make up for the Pak visit.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Juggernautjatt said:


> ows are sacred to hindus but only sanghis try to impose it on other faiths because of their fanatic nature &. Majority of aggarwal hindus of Punjab dislike sanghi cow vigilante groups because these lunatic sanghis are not just destroying their soap & leather industry but also physically harming them & their staff.
> Not just that sanghis also destroyed dairy farming business (worth 2500 crore annual turnover). They are demanding extortion in the name of cow. Your criminal minded sanghi fellows are creating terror on highways by beating poor drivers. Here are proofs that support my argument.



Are u dumb?
Who is imposing? Cow slaughter is against Law. If there are groups that are protecting cow, it's their choice as long as they don't hurt anyone.
Lunatic Sanghis eh? Below is a link to show other side.
http://www.ndtv.com/karnataka-news/8-arrested-in-bajrang-dal-activists-murder-in-karnataka-1234906
Hey, a cow smuggler killed a dalit and took his cow but let's not worry about it since the dalit was killed by Sickulars
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-to-steal-his-cattle/articleshow/52821092.cms

Let me know if they are enough or if I should go on?



Juggernautjatt said:


> There is no sanghi that does Cow protection legitimately, all their acts are violent. But this fact is hard to swallow for a brainwashed bigot like you . Lolzz a guy in favour of acts promoting communal tension is calling me a bigot.
> Let mw ask you some questions
> 1. If cow is so much important to sanghis then why are thousands of cows are starving & dying on the roads of country ruled by a pro sanghi government ?
> 2 If cow is so much important to sanghis then why sanghis need Dalit hindus for disposing dead cows ?
> 3 If cow is so much important to sanghis then why are they refusing to adopt cows send by Progressive Dairy Farmers Association of Punjab ?
> 
> In India most people respect cows because they are holy to Hindus but only sanghis are spreading violence & venom in society in the name of cow just to appease their political masters. Incidents in Una, Dadri, Punjab & haryana are Prime examples of it.



All Sanghis do cow protection legitimately and scores of them get killed by yourside. there are more cow protectors killed by your group than your fake una attacks. Now in Una, muslims were part of people who attacked the dalits. Please let me know if the muslim is a Sanghi as well. Lolz a Hindu hating bigot abusing all hindus in guise of Sanghis, even for your kind that's pretty low.
1. because we don't have money to take care of cows. All temples money is with govt. We are trying to get our temples back.
2. Dalit Hindus are not asked to dispose the cows and if they do it on their own, no one in sane mind attack them. In fact, it is very acceptable practice all over india for lower income sections of dalits to do this and we Hindus are never against it. Una is a conspiracy, a well established one as people involved are congress guys.
3. What have Sanghis got to do with an association in Punjab? they are not govt body. Ask your govt.

In India people respect cows?? No, looking from your loose talk it looks like respect for cow is farthest in your mind. The abuse we Hidnus face from you bigots is well established. Sangh only targets cows being slaughtered. We use law as means and shed our life as I showed in my links above.

Lol...sad part of your rant is that your buddies are killing dalits and taking their cows and then turn around and blame Sangh...Wah re Wah...your bigotry and double standards have reached epic proportion.



Juggernautjatt said:


> Again you came up with false illustration. Let me expose your lie.
> Police has failed to provide any solid proof of AAP MLA involvement to the court. NDA government is trying to implicate AAP MLA on the basis of just a statement of ex sanghi. Even Vishwa Hindu Parishad (VHP) is claiming that one of the 3 culprits is their Punjab unit secretary.



Oh, you mean the court dismissed the case against the AAP MLA? please provide me the link where the court dismissed the case? In fact let me know one AAP MLA arrested until now since they formed govt that had a case against them dismissed?
Your lies and bigotry against hindus is exposed.

Buggers staged attack in Una against Dalits and are blaming Sangh when the people caught on camera are linked to Congress & even muslims were involved....must be your addled brain that some how pretends these muslims are Sanghis..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765272058968276992

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765272058968276992



Haha, take lessons Modiji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

PM Modi becomes first INDIAN Prime Minister to raise Baluchistan issue at I-Day speech.


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Hardeep Singh says ... Durgesh Pathak of AAP says "Punjabis are fool and they only know how to grow beard and tie turban. We will enlighten them."
> 
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> Is this true?



Kingra is a Sanghi Bhakat. Sab mile hue hain ji. He probably is involved with the drug cartels in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Balochis gathering courage now. Thanks to Modi the issue will be soon be internationalized

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ed-by-PM-Modis-words/articleshow/53720051.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## utraash

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765210274882256896


This is the real constructive criticism or criticism which carries substance & which needs explanation from concern minister... 
Rest AAP belongs to PAAP politics....


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765556319549915136


----------



## Star Wars

utraash said:


> This is the real constructive criticism or criticism which carries substance & which needs explanation from concern minister...
> Rest AAP belongs to PAAP politics....



lol..Gadkari is one of the old guards, though he does work hard he also does end up doing gymnastics like this...


----------



## TejasMk3

Not sure of posted earlier, glad this isnt being put up with anymore:

Well Done ; Indian Army barges into Mosque for playing anti-India Slogans and Songs on Loudspeakers

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765562547655184384
Modi = lying A$$ ...that also to palace of justice.






Modi is anti Indian, who hates Delhiwalas.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765549281864458240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765217606567596033
While Modi fools Indians from the top of Red fort...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765468044302884864
BJP motor mouths dime a dozen:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765563431747485696
Even PMO India = Ch*tiya banao Indians: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765564748729638912


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765561045331181570


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Hardeep Singh says ... Durgesh Pathak of AAP says "Punjabis are fool and they only know how to grow beard and tie turban. We will enlighten them."
> 
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> Is this true?


No need to dig up old news. Let me tell ya something about new development. According to a journalist (closely associated to AAP) central leadership of AAP is planning to remove state convener Sucha Singh Chotepur. Himmat Singh Shergill could become new state chief of AAP. Also according to Jagbani newspaper Navjot Sidhu is demanding 40 seats for his aides in negotiations with kejriwal & maybe central leadership is trying to create space for sidhu.
Few days ago Sucha Singh openly showed his dejection on distribution of MLA tickets in media. Kingra is close to chotepur & he was quite unhappy on cutting of Kingra ticket. AAP is releasing another lot tickets in another couple of days.
Although I cannot confirm anything on these rumours.
@Prometheus can shed some light on Chotepur's current position in AAP, he is from his area.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Narendra Modi not first to talk about Balochistan, UPA did it too: Congress
*
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-balochistan-upa-did-it-too-congress-2979150/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> No need to dig up old news. Let me tell ya something about new development. According to a journalist (closely associated to AAP) central leadership of AAP is planning to remove state convener Sucha Singh Chotepur. Himmat Singh Shergill could become new state chief of AAP. Also according to Jagbani newspaper Navjot Sidhu is demanding 40 seats for his aides in negotiations with kejriwal & maybe central leadership is trying to create space for sidhu.
> Few days ago Sucha Singh openly showed his dejection on distribution of MLA tickets in media. Kingra is close to chotepur & he was quite unhappy on cutting of Kingra ticket. AAP is releasing another lot tickets in another couple of days.
> Although I cannot confirm anything on these rumours.
> @Prometheus can throw some light on Chotepur's current position in AAP, he is from his area.



Chotepur is being sidelined? What about H S Phoolka? Is he being done away with too? 
@Prometheus


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@Prometheus can you provide some information on identity of recently inducted former akali MLA Balbir Singh Bath. Is that true he was close friend of butcher Poohla Nihang ?


----------



## indiatester

TejasMk3 said:


> Not sure of posted earlier, glad this isnt being put up with anymore:
> 
> Well Done ; Indian Army barges into Mosque for playing anti-India Slogans and Songs on Loudspeakers


I'm disappointed by Army's behaviour here. They should have been beaten to pulp and then arrested before being treated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Sher Talwar Rana said:


> Reasons for Bihar to leave the Indian Union and form an independent state, courtesy of USER :thrownwa on reddit:
> 
> 
> Deliberate central policies to hurt economic prospects of Bihar: We all know the story of freight equalization policy that was used by GoI to steal the mineral wealth of Bihar and larger eastern India. Under this policy the transportation cost of selected minerals was subsidized by the central government which meant that any mineral included in this list will be available at the same price anywhere in India. The natural location advantage enjoyed by Eastern States was thus denied and the industries went to financially rich coastal regions of west and south. Had this policy not been in place many industries would have set-up their factories in Eastern India. Interestingly minerals that are found in western or southern India like oil from Mumbai-high were conveniently excluded from this list. Talk about double whammy. According to one estimate, Bihar lost Rs 1,12,812 crore just through the freight-equalization of steel alone. In the name of curing 'regional imbalance' and fostering 'equality' south-Indian industrialist and then finance minister T T Krishnamachari enacted this policy. The same notion of equality that was once used to discriminate against Biharis is now invoked to deny Bihar the special status. One wonders how little has changed both in terms of rhetoric and intention in all these years.
> 
> 
> Differential and discriminatory public spending allocation for Bihar to impede it's growth: Anyone even vaguely familiar with policy-science would recognize the positive role played by government spending in region's macroeconomy. When we compare planned allocation for Bihar with the developed states such as Punjab, Haryana, Gujarat and Maharashtra, it becomes clear that Bihar has been systematically deprived of funds. Gujarat, Maharashtra and Haryana received per capita allocation of more than double that of Bihar during the entire plan period. Thus we see Bihar was not poor it was made poor and it was kept poor.
> 
> 
> State-sponsored violence against Biharis: People from Bihar are routinely targeted outside of Bihar by members of ruling party, opposition and general public. Instrument of law-enforcement is used to extort money from them and their vulnerability in alien-country is exploited to deny them their proper wages. Often drugs and other dangerous substances are used to make them work longer hour. In the worst case they are also murdered as different events show. All these go with the help of silent and active consent of respective states.
> 
> 
> Historical, cultural, linguistic, religious and other reasons: Bihar has always been an independent nation of its own. Even when it included other regions, sovereignty flowed from Bihar and not the other way round . Present union thus by and large has no precedence in history. Culturally Bihar and let's say Gujarat are as similar as day and night. In the same vain Bihar's unique linguistic, cultural and religious heritage which have only been mocked till now today face complete annihilation. Some Biharis have even been made to think that Bihar is somehow burden to India when in fact the reality is completely reverse.




Bro what is your opinion of Nitish Kumar and Laloo? 

We all know very well the looting of Bihar by scamgress for 50+ years under the guise of socialism etc etc.

But Biharis at some point have to give BJP a solid chance to set things right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Sher Talwar Rana said:


> Reasons for Bihar to leave the Indian Union and form an independent state, courtesy of USER :thrownwa on reddit:
> 
> 
> Deliberate central policies to hurt economic prospects of Bihar: We all know the story of freight equalization policy that was used by GoI to steal the mineral wealth of Bihar and larger eastern India. Under this policy the transportation cost of selected minerals was subsidized by the central government which meant that any mineral included in this list will be available at the same price anywhere in India. The natural location advantage enjoyed by Eastern States was thus denied and the industries went to financially rich coastal regions of west and south. Had this policy not been in place many industries would have set-up their factories in Eastern India. Interestingly minerals that are found in western or southern India like oil from Mumbai-high were conveniently excluded from this list. Talk about double whammy. According to one estimate, Bihar lost Rs 1,12,812 crore just through the freight-equalization of steel alone. In the name of curing 'regional imbalance' and fostering 'equality' south-Indian industrialist and then finance minister T T Krishnamachari enacted this policy. The same notion of equality that was once used to discriminate against Biharis is now invoked to deny Bihar the special status. One wonders how little has changed both in terms of rhetoric and intention in all these years.
> 
> 
> Differential and discriminatory public spending allocation for Bihar to impede it's growth: Anyone even vaguely familiar with policy-science would recognize the positive role played by government spending in region's macroeconomy. When we compare planned allocation for Bihar with the developed states such as Punjab, Haryana, Gujarat and Maharashtra, it becomes clear that Bihar has been systematically deprived of funds. Gujarat, Maharashtra and Haryana received per capita allocation of more than double that of Bihar during the entire plan period. Thus we see Bihar was not poor it was made poor and it was kept poor.
> 
> 
> State-sponsored violence against Biharis: People from Bihar are routinely targeted outside of Bihar by members of ruling party, opposition and general public. Instrument of law-enforcement is used to extort money from them and their vulnerability in alien-country is exploited to deny them their proper wages. Often drugs and other dangerous substances are used to make them work longer hour. In the worst case they are also murdered as different events show. All these go with the help of silent and active consent of respective states.
> 
> 
> Historical, cultural, linguistic, religious and other reasons: Bihar has always been an independent nation of its own. Even when it included other regions, sovereignty flowed from Bihar and not the other way round . Present union thus by and large has no precedence in history. Culturally Bihar and let's say Gujarat are as similar as day and night. In the same vain Bihar's unique linguistic, cultural and religious heritage which have only been mocked till now today face complete annihilation. Some Biharis have even been made to think that Bihar is somehow burden to India when in fact the reality is completely reverse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Nilgiri said:


> Bro what is your opinion of Nitish Kumar and Laloo?
> 
> We all know very well the looting of Bihar by scamgress for 50+ years under the guise of socialism etc etc.
> 
> But Biharis at some point have to give BJP a solid chance to set things right.



Falseflag.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Sher Talwar Rana said:


> Reasons for Bihar to leave the Indian Union and form an independent state, courtesy of USER :thrownwa on reddit:
> 
> 
> Deliberate central policies to hurt economic prospects of Bihar: We all know the story of freight equalization policy that was used by GoI to steal the mineral wealth of Bihar and larger eastern India. Under this policy the transportation cost of selected minerals was subsidized by the central government which meant that any mineral included in this list will be available at the same price anywhere in India. The natural location advantage enjoyed by Eastern States was thus denied and the industries went to financially rich coastal regions of west and south. Had this policy not been in place many industries would have set-up their factories in Eastern India. Interestingly minerals that are found in western or southern India like oil from Mumbai-high were conveniently excluded from this list. Talk about double whammy. According to one estimate, Bihar lost Rs 1,12,812 crore just through the freight-equalization of steel alone. In the name of curing 'regional imbalance' and fostering 'equality' south-Indian industrialist and then finance minister T T Krishnamachari enacted this policy. The same notion of equality that was once used to discriminate against Biharis is now invoked to deny Bihar the special status. One wonders how little has changed both in terms of rhetoric and intention in all these years.
> 
> 
> Differential and discriminatory public spending allocation for Bihar to impede it's growth: Anyone even vaguely familiar with policy-science would recognize the positive role played by government spending in region's macroeconomy. When we compare planned allocation for Bihar with the developed states such as Punjab, Haryana, Gujarat and Maharashtra, it becomes clear that Bihar has been systematically deprived of funds. Gujarat, Maharashtra and Haryana received per capita allocation of more than double that of Bihar during the entire plan period. Thus we see Bihar was not poor it was made poor and it was kept poor.
> 
> 
> State-sponsored violence against Biharis: People from Bihar are routinely targeted outside of Bihar by members of ruling party, opposition and general public. Instrument of law-enforcement is used to extort money from them and their vulnerability in alien-country is exploited to deny them their proper wages. Often drugs and other dangerous substances are used to make them work longer hour. In the worst case they are also murdered as different events show. All these go with the help of silent and active consent of respective states.
> 
> 
> Historical, cultural, linguistic, religious and other reasons: Bihar has always been an independent nation of its own. Even when it included other regions, sovereignty flowed from Bihar and not the other way round . Present union thus by and large has no precedence in history. Culturally Bihar and let's say Gujarat are as similar as day and night. In the same vain Bihar's unique linguistic, cultural and religious heritage which have only been mocked till now today face complete annihilation. Some Biharis have even been made to think that Bihar is somehow burden to India when in fact the reality is completely reverse.



Biharis elected Lalu again. I doubt anyone cares for cries of a state that elects a crimal to be in charge of them..
May be this person should stop drinking too much liquor and posting. Never know when his own Bihari babu nitishwa will put all his family, friends and neighbours in jail for this one person drinking.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Sher Talwar Rana said:


> You have not responded to any of the points.



Your questions are similar to 'Have you stopped raping your neighbours pig?'

I am sorry but we normal humans don't have answers to such questions...Only people who can respond are the same intellectuals who elected a person like Lallu, who is convicted by courts. You should approach them. They will give you great answers..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sky lord

Sher Talwar Rana said:


> My statement still stands: You have not responded to any of the points.


But these are not your questions . You just plagiarized them from here.

https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/4drrp2/state_of_the_week_bihar/d1x2ej7?context=3

You are a false flagger. You couldn't even come up with your own questions.




Oh ...and here is the answer someone gave on the same page...if only you had read a little further down! 

Technically, freight equalization policy was bad for the area which is currently in Jharkhand as Bihar hardly has any minerals. It can also be argued that Bihar ruled Jharkhand as internal colony before partition. Even today Jharkhand is reeling from its aftereffects. for example, despite having largest coal reserves, jharkhand is a power deficit state as the largest power plants were set up in Bihar (Barh and Kahalgaon) based on coal of jharkhad
Bihar has immense potential for agriculture, causes for its backwardness also lie in underdeveloped agriculture sector. Land reforms were not carried out when they should have been, sufficient funds were not invested in improving technology, and centre and state both are to be blamed for it
Though there is violence against biharis in many parts of the country but it is not "only" against biharis but many "outsiders" (peoples from north east, south India). Moreover if you take that as argument what about the violence amongst biharis in bihar. intercaste and other violence inside bihar are many magnitude higher than what happens outside
Bihar was never an "independent nation" it has been part of empires, some of them have been based in bihar but that does not mean it was an independent nation
linguistically and culturally many regions in India are as different as "night and day" but that does not mean they cant be part of the same nation, i this context indian nationalism differs from narrower definitions of nationalism in europe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sky lord

Sher Talwar Rana said:


> Read my post, I never plagiarised them, I gave credit at the top. Nice try though
> You should probably look up the meaning of plagiarism because you clear have a grave misunderstanding.


Ah yes ..so you did in the corner...I missed it. 

the answers are on the same page so read them and go to sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.dailyo.in/politics/naren...it-una-kashmir-balochistan/story/1/12391.html

Just wow...I thought I was reading a joke. What kind of a person can come up with that kind of a crap?
And more importantly what kind of a publication would endorse such a crap!!

If this is the intellectual capacity of Leftists, I am afraid their days are numbered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DesiGuy1403

http://www.hindupost.in/society-culture/open-letter-gurcharan-das/

Did not expert such a clarity of thought from some one belonging to VHP but this guy is spot on...
Why can't RW get more of these fellows into mainstream to debate their issues is beyond me!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> *Narendra Modi not first to talk about Balochistan, UPA did it too: Congress
> *
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-balochistan-upa-did-it-too-congress-2979150/



Yes right Manmohan singh said "*We will look into your concern of India's involvement in Baluchistan* " at a time when we are in mid of exposing pakstain's duplicity to the world regarding the Mumbai attack . No wonder Pakistani's always wanted a congress government in the center

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321

Writing off huge loans to Industrialists like Adani & Ambani costs lot of money to India, which is then adjusted from Petrol price hike - Middle class gets fooked up under Modi raj.


----------



## TejasMk3

Congress flip-flop over PM's Baloch remarks

....a rather critical response from ex-external affairs minister Salman Khurshid. Khurshid, who received brickbats from the BJP for his diplomatic handling of Pakistan, took to cautioning the Modi government that it would give Islamabad an “additional handle” and that’s the reason why “we don’t speak about atrocities in neighbouring countries”.
However, a top-level call from the government side to the Congress leadership had the party distancing itself from Khurshid’s position.

Randeep Singh Surjewala, the party’s communication chief, was made to give an unscheduled briefing to contradict Khurshid’s view as “purely personal”. In a complete about-turn, Surjewala said: “We at the Congress feel, Pakistan’s continued and appalling violation of human rights in Balochistan is a matter of grave concern to us and India should be raising the issue not just bilaterally but in all possible multi-lateral fora.”

Meanwhile, non-Congress, opposition leaders were a bit cautious about backing the government’s aggressive posture vis-a-vis Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

India is a laggard in Internet speed, kind of squats in the open field as far as the world net speed is concerned, also security wise, India is vulnerable (recent DD4BS attack) and Modi does nothing to increase the net speed = Will lose most middle class youngsters votes in 2019.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765751145256062976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765742467152916480


----------



## Marxist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765418806118387712

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ashok321

मोदीजी, दिल्ली पुलिस की कमान हमें सौंप दें, हम दिल्ली को विश्व का सब से सुरक्षित शहर बना देंगे: अरविन्द केजरीवाल


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Hardeep Singh says ... Durgesh Pathak of AAP says "Punjabis are fool and they only know how to grow beard and tie turban. We will enlighten them."
> 
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> Is this true?




hardeep singh is a good guy.............sad to see this happening



Juggernautjatt said:


> No need to dig up old news. Let me tell ya something about new development. According to a journalist (closely associated to AAP) central leadership of AAP is planning to remove state convener Sucha Singh Chotepur. Himmat Singh Shergill could become new state chief of AAP. Also according to Jagbani newspaper Navjot Sidhu is demanding 40 seats for his aides in negotiations with kejriwal & maybe central leadership is trying to create space for sidhu.
> Few days ago Sucha Singh openly showed his dejection on distribution of MLA tickets in media. Kingra is close to chotepur & he was quite unhappy on cutting of Kingra ticket. AAP is releasing another lot tickets in another couple of days.
> Although I cannot confirm anything on these rumours.
> @Prometheus can shed some light on Chotepur's current position in AAP, he is from his area.




Chotepur is going to be removed............durgesh is going to mess up big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765819668431077376


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Chotepur is being sidelined? What about H S Phoolka? Is he being done away with too?
> @Prometheus




Wings of Phulkha are already axed ........and Bhagwant mann already dig his own grave



Juggernautjatt said:


> @Prometheus can you provide some information on identity of recently inducted former akali MLA Balbir Singh Bath. Is that true he was close friend of butcher Poohla Nihang ?




Bath was MLA from Sri Hargobindpur in my District..........he was loyalist of Capt Kamaljit Singh.......dont know about his relations with that poohla.......obiously Poohla was provided with rank of cabinet minister by congressis for killing innocent sikhs........so he must have some links with him...not sure 

Sri Hargindpur is made a reserved seat .....he cant contest from there now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Nobody even talks about the following, but when its kejriwal, they fill the river with their tears. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765825117133742080


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765810346300964864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765812420417822722
retarded unnecessary interference in hindu festivals continues, might aswell ban kids from playing cricket,gymnastics and swimming as they are "dangerous". Wont be surprised if next year there will be a total ban, as it happened with Jallikattu. Nothing more than cultural genocide under the guise of "doing good" by externally funded ngos. 

With people like these you dont need any enemies:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765798598009380864

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765810346300964864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765812420417822722
> retarded unnecessary interference in hindu festivals continues, might aswell ban kids from playing cricket,gymnastics and swimming as they are "dangerous". Wont be surprised if next year there will be a total ban, as it happened with Jallikattu. Nothing more than cultural genocide under the guise of "doing good" by externally funded ngos.
> 
> With people like these you dont need any enemies:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765798598009380864



Forget the NGO's, the criminals are within the Judiciary itself. If HC will not interfere in Mosques but will interfear in Hindu festivals, it clearly means we have a den of seculars in the Judiciary...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> Forget the NGO's, the criminals are within the Judiciary itself. If HC will not interfere in Mosques but will interfear in Hindu festivals, it clearly means we have a den of seculars in the Judiciary...


Yeah they are both linked to each other. NGO's put cases, judges give them what they want to. They have exclusive access to supreme court judges, and probably go by their nonsense, knowingly or unknowingly.

If an organization files a case about kids lashing themselves on muharram, it will prefer to leave it to the community, in this "era of intolerance". Pack of Jokers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> Yeah they are both linked to each other. NGO's put cases, judges give them what they want to. They have exclusive access to supreme court judges, and probably go by their nonsense, knowingly or unknowingly.
> 
> If an organization files a case about kids lashing themselves on muharram, it will prefer to leave it to the community, in this "era of intolerance". Pack of Jokers.



Any solution to this nonsense ? When do these pack of Jokers resign ? I know the govt. has been sitting on the appointment of Judges for 8 months. Which probably means the new set of Judges are corrupt as ****...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> Any solution to this nonsense ? When do these pack of Jokers resign ? I know the govt. has been sitting on the appointment of Judges for 8 months. Which probably means the new set of Judges are corrupt as ****...


Thats pretty much the case I think, vetting going on, trying to weed out the really sh!tty ones. Not sure what ideas they have...wondering if people have seen this one sided stupidity of the court.

Apart from this we also have that NGT nonsense still going on. dont think all of it can be cleaned up in one term, rot goes really deep and all over. These loonies have strong roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> Thats pretty much the case I think, vetting going on, trying to weed out the really sh!tty ones. Not sure what ideas they have...wondering if people have seen this one sided stupidity of the court.
> 
> Apart from this we also have that NGT nonsense still going on. dont think all of it can be cleaned up in one term, rot goes really deep and all over. These loonies have strong roots.



In a way its a good thing, IF these events can be given big enough publicity, then possibly a Hindu Unity can be created. We need at least another 2 terms to clean this rot from the system. To be frank, Hindus should be pushed enough to come out in force. Hindus in India have been increasingly become docile...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765768231051206656


----------



## magudi

1 Nationalist vs 2 Modi Baiters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhaktupdate

modi lover and hater should watch this video




world economy with indian economy ... must watch


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> To be frank, Hindus should be pushed enough to come out in force. Hindus in India have been increasingly become docile...



I think there is some awareness about this issue, atleast with people like Doval, he brings up this point quite often (after Kanhaiya incident): "One of the core components of Comprehensive National Power, is National will and it is defined by identity. If you are shamed into thinking, your values, your way of life, your past etc, i.e anything Indian is inferior , you will not fight for them, you will always be apologetic and feel you are inferior, and hence the person who enslaves you mentally can have peace on his terms. Getting out of this psyche is the biggest challenge for this generation and the coming generations.The real power of today and in the future will be with people who can make you think in their interest." (roughly)

probably knows about court mischief and JNU type institutions too. Lets see what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Wars

http://www.sundayguardianlive.com/news/6082-wind-blowing-bjp-way

*The movement of political leaders on the eve of elections often determines the way in which the wind is preparing to blow and indications of this have already started emerging in Uttar Pradesh. While Muslim MLAs are making a beeline for the Bahujan Samaj Party, the non-Muslim MLAs are heading towards the BJP.*

Four Muslims legislators—three from Congress and one from Samajwadi Party—joined the BSP this week. The Congress legislators who have joined the BSP are Nawab Kazim Ali from Rampur, Dr Muslim from Tiloi in Amethi and Dilnawaz Khan from Bulandshahar. The lone SP MLA to join the BSP is Nawazish Alam Khan from Muzaffarnagar. All the four MLAs had cross voted in favour of the BSP during the Rajya Sabha biennial elections in June and were subsequently expelled from their respective parties.

*“I could not stay on in the Congress because the party seemed to be making no efforts to revive itself,” said one of the Congress legislators who joined the BSP.*

A Samajwadi Party leader, who requested anonymity, said that *Muslim leaders in western UP had no choice because minorities were against the SP*: “The Muzaffarnagar riots, then the Dadri lynching incident and also the Kairana issue have proved that the SP government made no efforts to protect Muslims in the area,” he said.

The non-Muslim legislators who are making a beeline for the BJP said that the SP and BSP had lost the faith of the people.

“This time, it is going to be a one way road for the BJP and SP and the BSP will face major reverses. *The arithmetic in the state has completely changed and regional parties are going to be marginalised,” said Guddu Pandit, an SP MLA who is all set to join the BJP.*

*The MLAs who joined the BJP this week include Sanjay Jaiswal, Madhuri Varma and Vijay Dubey from the Congress, Bala Prasad Awasthi and Rajesh Tripathi from the BSP and Rampal Yadav and Sher Bahadur from the Samajwadi Party.*

Two more SP MLAs, Guddu Pandit and his brother Mukesh Sharma will join the BJP but could not make it to Lucknow due to ill health. Two BSP MLAs, Romi Sahni and Brijesh Varma are also ready to join the BJP in the coming days.

*If sources are to be believed, about a dozen more BSP MLAs will join the BJP in the coming weeks.*

According to an insider, the sitting BSP legislators have been asked to pay into the party fund for their tickets for the 2017 Assembly elections and a number of them are in no mood to do so.

“These MLAs are in touch with us and as soon as the modalities are worked out, they will join the party,” admitted a senior BJP leader.

The BJP, apparently, wants to admit these legislators in a phased manner so that they can keep the pressure mounted on the BSP leadership. *“We want to give shocks to the BSP at regular intervals, so these MLAs will join us from time to time,” the BJP leader said.*

State BJP president Keshav Maurya told this correspondent that the trend was a clear indication of the times to come: “The BJP is a clear choice of the people. People want to get rid of regional forces that have promoted corruption and criminalisation in a big way in the state. People want governance and development and it is the BJP alone which can assure this.”

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> hardeep singh is a good guy.............sad to see this happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chotepur is going to be removed............durgesh is going to mess up big time.


I told you earlier, Delhiwalas will mess up things in Punjab. They won't let Punjab unit work freely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Egg on the face of Nitish. BTW Gopalganj is home district of Lalu 

*Bihar: 13 people die in suspected hooch tragedy*
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...eople-die-in-suspected-hooch-tragedy-2980408/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Peole will vote congress again after knowing that Robert vadra & Sonia are intact and not in a jail. Bjp and its lies would be nailed. Vajpayee was also thrown out after shining india. AAP will get chunk of votes too, Kejriwal can not be nailed on corruption, of which he is free _ With a meagre property of four mufflers in his possession. *

*BJP = tough time in 2019.*


----------



## IndoCarib

*Navjot Singh Sidhu's AAP Move In Jeopardy, Back-Up Plan Congress*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/navjot-singh-sidhus-aap-move-in-jeopardy-back-up-plan-congress-1445300?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Pokharan blast = Vajpayee, hundreds of thousands of Indians came down on streets with fire crackers. Despite that, he was shown the door. So, ye Modi jise 31% votes mile hain, kis khet ki muli hai bhai?


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> *Navjot Singh Sidhu's AAP Move In Jeopardy, Back-Up Plan Congress*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/navj...lan-congress-1445300?pfrom=home-lateststories


Na ghar ka na ghat ka

NDTV is saying

_There has, the AAP sources said, been no contact between party leaders and the cricketer-turned-politician in the past week after Mr Sidhu demanded that he be projected as chief ministerial candidate in Punjab, where elections will be held early next year._

But daily o is saying something completely different

_An emotional Kejriwal applauded Sidhu's courage for leaving and fighting the BJP when it was using "unscrupulous" means against its opponents.

Sidhu's entry into the AAP sans conditions - such as being the CM face - leaves the race for the party's CM candidate in Punjab wide open._

http://www.dailyo.in/politics/navjo...t-kaur-bjp-akali-dal-delhi/story/1/12414.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> I told you earlier, Delhiwalas will mess up things in Punjab. They won't let Punjab unit work freely.



Ahem Ahem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765923907039813632

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Now this is too much from the anti national (Delhi people) & pro Adani PM of India:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764678510954876928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765919485865889792


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> Now this is too much from the anti national (Delhi people) & pro Adani PM of India:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764678510954876928


Khujli has fooled Delhi people enough. They now know that psycho is all talk no work, and is busy expanding his political party like as business all over India to fulfill his dream of seeing himself as PM. So don't mistake every Delhi person for an AAPtard


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765940400641171456


911 said:


> Khujli has fooled Delhi people enough. They now know that psycho is all talk no work, and is busy expanding his political party like as business all over India to fulfill his dream of seeing himself as PM. So don't mistake every Delhi person for an AAPtard



Errr!

94% votes from Delhi to kejriwal (national record) against paltry 31% of national votes for Modi.

If Indian people of its capital are fools + 17 more Indian states, why are you living in such imbecile India where there are more mobiles than toilets?

Shame on Modi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765913855809642497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765942540541399040Lying A$$ Modi:
Shame/

2019 = No Dalit, Muslims, middle class, BPL, rich people, jewelers who were given hard time (who hate paying taxes) votes for BJP/Modi who wants to put 9 lakh probable tax defaulters in jail.


----------



## IndoCarib

Kachrawal bit more than he can chew 

*AAP trade wing threatens strike against minimum wage hike

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ens-strike-against-minimum-wage-hike-2980928/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Which PM lies brazenly and tweets?
Which PM follows ruffians brazenly on twitter?

Indian PM Modi.
Not Obama, Abe or others.


----------



## IndoCarib

*AAP-rising may help Modi: Kejriwal might facilitate BJP’s win by spoiling chances of Congress
*
http://www.dnaindia.com/analysis/column-aap-rising-may-help-modi-2245812

Kachrawal wins Olympic gold in 'shooting in the foot'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Here, the highest independent judicial authority aka CJI speaks against the central government and its mishandling of judges issue, and here are myopic Modians aka Right wingers coming to deflect the issue by bringing in Kejriwal, who is inconsequential here.

Aha!
This is from one Right Winger myopic Modian:
*
The public spat between Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal and Prime Minister Narendra Modi has touched a shameful low in political morality. A few months back, the CM dubbed the PM a “psychopath” and a fortnight ago he went to the ludicrous extent of saying that Modi would get him killed. Modi isn’t a paragon of virtue either when it comes to distasteful public discourse. He, too, had once disparagingly called Kejriwal “AK-47” and an “anarchist”/naxalite*.

Shame on PM abusing elected CMs
Never in the Indian history we did see any Indian PM going that low for votes.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

The concept of Halka (constituency) incharge pioneered by Akali Dal under Sukhbir Badal is the epitome of centralisation ,Highhandedness,corruption and Politicisation of the state .

The anger bordering in hatred amongst common people against Akali Dal is to a large extent due to this system of "Halka Incharge " .

A typical Halka incharge is an Akali MLA or defeated candidate in assembly elections who is in charge of that whole Assembly constituency .He is virtually the ruler of that area fusing in himself the roles of Badal ,KPS gill,Ponty Chadha and Gabbar Singh .

All officials--Civil Administration(SDM) Police (DSP,SHO) Revenue (Tehsildar,Patwaris) Development(BDO ) ,Food supply ,Welfare ,health ,education etc report directly to him and work acc to his diktats and not acc to law .There appointments and transfers are in his hand and they are mainly accountable to him and not to law or senior officers .

The main function of the Halka incharge is to ensure the complete dominance of his and Akali party over the area under his control .This include

1)Discriminating against political opponents

2) Benefitting himself and his cronies is his main function.

3) Control of legal and illegal resources of finance .

The main instrument in his hand to suppress the opposition and favour his own is the police. The jurisdiction of "thanas" have been changed to align with that of the "halka " .No case or FIR can be registered without the orders of the Halka Incharge .

Political opponents are implicated in false cases like IPC 326,NDPS,atrocities on Dalits etc .Blatantly supporting ruling party in Panchayat and Municipal elections and forcibly humiliating political opponents in Thanas ,forcing them to change sides has become one of the chief occupation of police . 
At the same time ruling party activists and supporters can get away with anything including land grabbing,Fraud,Drug trading,robbery etc . In reality it is the Halka Incharge and not the concerned DSP and SSP who is the main police officer of the area .

Halka incharge and his team comprising Sarpanches,party officials,kin and other lackeys operate like Mafia with him as the Dawood like boss of the enterprise .Most illegal activities in his area --land grabbing,sand mining,drug trade,gambling,illegal liquor etc take place under his direct patronage with cuts for him on all such deals .Corrupt and Criminal SHO's ,DSP's are also active part of this mafia .

Another source of profit and revenue for the Halka incharge is the "monthly" he receives from officials appointed on lucrative posts --SHO's ,Tehsildars,BDO's etc .This arrangement ensures that corruption and mis governance is rampant and bribes have to be paid by people for most government services .

Many Halka incharge also sells posts like "Sarpanches" ,"Municipal Councillors" ,"Market Committee Chairmans" etc to the highest bidder and ensuring their success through manipulation ,nomination rejection of opponents,booth capturing etc .

All development and welfare works are routed through him .Laying paved streets,concrete roads,provision of grants ,provision of atta dal,pensions ,MNREGA work etc is mainly for Akali areas and supporters and implemented through Akali local leaders .Discrimination against opposite party strongholds and a "cut " in most grants to the halka incharge are part and parcel of all development works .

The worst "Halka Incharges" are generally found in the border belt of Punjab --Gurdaspur,Amritsar,Tarn Tarn,Ferozepur etc where a combination of poverty,drug addiction,misery ,illiteracy and lack of organisation amongst the common people ensure the rule of UP-Bihar type of brutal politicians,mafia and corrupt officials

All this runs counter to the modern expectation of democratic politics and governance acc to which all citizens should be treated equal by law ,governance should be transparent ,accountable and corruption free and public representatives should be servants of the people .

This system of Halka incharge is based on the feudl-corporate Sukhbir philosophy which believes that the only way to control and politically subjugate the people of Punjab through a policy of "money and ruthlessness " .It is based on the notion that the people of punjab can be bought and subjugated by use of money and muscle power .
Based on extreme pragmatism and induction whole scale of "moneybags" ,"criminals" and "opportunists" into the party ,this policy has led to whole scale desertion and alienation of taksali jathedars from the party and erosion of the traditional vote bank of the party --rural ,jatt sikh from It .

This rebellion of its core vote bank which had stood with it in thick and thin through almost a century ever since the Gurudwara Reform movement in the 1920s was manifest in the Lok Sabha elections of 2014 as well as the large scale revolt against the ruling party in October 2015 in the anti Akali upsurge after incidences of desecration of Sri Guru Granth Sahib .

"Halka incharges " in a way takes Punjab back to the medieval age of "Jagirdars" ,"Lawlessness" and "Might is Right" .An 18th century approach to governance using 21st century instruments.History in back gear.
@ranjeet @Prometheus @Echo_419 @Star Wars @magudi @Infinity @IndoCarib @ashok321

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

If non BJP government ever came in power, Ambanis & Adani will have to flee India with hefty loot that Modi is facilitating them now.


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> The concept of Halka (constituency) incharge pioneered by Akali Dal under Sukhbir Badal is the epitome of centralisation ,Highhandedness,corruption and Politicisation of the state .
> 
> The anger bordering in hatred amongst common people against Akali Dal is to a large extent due to this system of "Halka Incharge " .
> 
> A typical Halka incharge is an Akali MLA or defeated candidate in assembly elections who is in charge of that whole Assembly constituency .He is virtually the ruler of that area fusing in himself the roles of Badal ,KPS gill,Ponty Chadha and Gabbar Singh .
> 
> All officials--Civil Administration(SDM) Police (DSP,SHO) Revenue (Tehsildar,Patwaris) Development(BDO ) ,Food supply ,Welfare ,health ,education etc report directly to him and work acc to his diktats and not acc to law .There appointments and transfers are in his hand and they are mainly accountable to him and not to law or senior officers .
> 
> The main function of the Halka incharge is to ensure the complete dominance of his and Akali party over the area under his control .This include
> 
> 1)Discriminating against political opponents
> 
> 2) Benefitting himself and his cronies is his main function.
> 
> 3) Control of legal and illegal resources of finance .
> 
> The main instrument in his hand to suppress the opposition and favour his own is the police. The jurisdiction of "thanas" have been changed to align with that of the "halka " .No case or FIR can be registered without the orders of the Halka Incharge .
> 
> Political opponents are implicated in false cases like IPC 326,NDPS,atrocities on Dalits etc .Blatantly supporting ruling party in Panchayat and Municipal elections and forcibly humiliating political opponents in Thanas ,forcing them to change sides has become one of the chief occupation of police .
> At the same time ruling party activists and supporters can get away with anything including land grabbing,Fraud,Drug trading,robbery etc . In reality it is the Halka Incharge and not the concerned DSP and SSP who is the main police officer of the area .
> 
> Halka incharge and his team comprising Sarpanches,party officials,kin and other lackeys operate like Mafia with him as the Dawood like boss of the enterprise .Most illegal activities in his area --land grabbing,sand mining,drug trade,gambling,illegal liquor etc take place under his direct patronage with cuts for him on all such deals .Corrupt and Criminal SHO's ,DSP's are also active part of this mafia .
> 
> Another source of profit and revenue for the Halka incharge is the "monthly" he receives from officials appointed on lucrative posts --SHO's ,Tehsildars,BDO's etc .This arrangement ensures that corruption and mis governance is rampant and bribes have to be paid by people for most government services .
> 
> Many Halka incharge also sells posts like "Sarpanches" ,"Municipal Councillors" ,"Market Committee Chairmans" etc to the highest bidder and ensuring their success through manipulation ,nomination rejection of opponents,booth capturing etc .
> 
> All development and welfare works are routed through him .Laying paved streets,concrete roads,provision of grants ,provision of atta dal,pensions ,MNREGA work etc is mainly for Akali areas and supporters and implemented through Akali local leaders .Discrimination against opposite party strongholds and a "cut " in most grants to the halka incharge are part and parcel of all development works .
> 
> The worst "Halka Incharges" are generally found in the border belt of Punjab --Gurdaspur,Amritsar,Tarn Tarn,Ferozepur etc where a combination of poverty,drug addiction,misery ,illiteracy and lack of organisation amongst the common people ensure the rule of UP-Bihar type of brutal politicians,mafia and corrupt officials
> 
> All this runs counter to the modern expectation of democratic politics and governance acc to which all citizens should be treated equal by law ,governance should be transparent ,accountable and corruption free and public representatives should be servants of the people .
> 
> This system of Halka incharge is based on the feudl-corporate Sukhbir philosophy which believes that the only way to control and politically subjugate the people of Punjab through a policy of "money and ruthlessness " .It is based on the notion that the people of punjab can be bought and subjugated by use of money and muscle power .
> Based on extreme pragmatism and induction whole scale of "moneybags" ,"criminals" and "opportunists" into the party ,this policy has led to whole scale desertion and alienation of taksali jathedars from the party and erosion of the traditional vote bank of the party --rural ,jatt sikh from It .
> 
> This rebellion of its core vote bank which had stood with it in thick and thin through almost a century ever since the Gurudwara Reform movement in the 1920s was manifest in the Lok Sabha elections of 2014 as well as the large scale revolt against the ruling party in October 2015 in the anti Akali upsurge after incidences of desecration of Sri Guru Granth Sahib .
> 
> "Halka incharges " in a way takes Punjab back to the medieval age of "Jagirdars" ,"Lawlessness" and "Might is Right" .An 18th century approach to governance using 21st century instruments.History in back gear.
> @ranjeet @Prometheus @Echo_419 @Star Wars @magudi @Infinity @IndoCarib @ashok321



You need to throw out these suckers in 2017, don't care if BJP get's destroyed in Punjab 
Thanks for the tag btw a very good read


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ashok321 said:


> Pokharan blast = Vajpayee, hundreds of thousands of Indians came down on streets with fire crackers. Despite that, he was shown the door. So, ye Modi jise 31% votes mile hain, kis khet ki muli hai bhai?



NaMo is not ABV.



ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765768231051206656



Why is this murderer still out? 
This scum killed his own wife.


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> *AAP-rising may help Modi: Kejriwal might facilitate BJP’s win by spoiling chances of Congress
> *
> http://www.dnaindia.com/analysis/column-aap-rising-may-help-modi-2245812
> 
> Kachrawal wins Olympic gold in 'shooting in the foot'



I was hoping on Capt. Amrinder to be CM, but then AAP comes along. IF AAP wins it will be CM Kejrival in Punjab and Kejricals wife as CM in Delhi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Biharis elected Lalu again. I doubt anyone cares for cries of a state that elects a crimal to be in charge of them..
> May be this person should stop drinking too much liquor and posting. Never know when his own Bihari babu nitishwa will put all his family, friends and neighbours in jail for this one person drinking.



The very same State provided Modi with 31 MPs without which I am sure you know how It would be with TDP and Shivsena as alliance partners- This is what concerns me when I see your types- you are so blinded in Modi worship that you are not able to see what you are doing- same way as you see Modi haters being blinded in hate- Lalu has peoples mandate- Who are you to make such conclusions- agreed he's convicted but he has pleaded non guilty at the Higher court which has granted him the bail- 

I know the ones at center don't think your way- But God forbid If they did then let me show you what Biharis can do to this Modi Sarkaar- 31 seat loss in Bihar, 14 seat loss in Jharkhand, 30 seat loss in eastern UP Poorvanchal belt- do the maths-


----------



## IndoCarib

*Probe Into Pakistani Funding For Kashmir Unrest Leads To 10 Bank Accounts
*
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/prob...ank-accounts-1445376?pfrom=home-lateststories

This is sure to rattle Mani Shakar Aiyer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

CorporateAffairs said:


> NaMo is not ABV.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this murderer still out?
> This scum killed his own wife.



Errr!

Who got the Police, CBI & NIA?

Modi.

Blame that baskar for doing nothing.

ABV was much better than this pro Industrialists & anti kisan moron Modi.


----------



## ashok321

Modi should first account for atrocities against Dalits, Kashmiris and Muslims: *Bilawal Bhutto*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766077294905479168


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766114957138153473


----------



## Śakra

AAP is the best party for Punjab. BJP+Akali is basically jungle raj.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766151448383983616


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766151448383983616



Traitorous scumbag


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> If non BJP government ever came in power, Ambanis & Adani will have to flee India with hefty loot that Modi is facilitating them now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

*CBI probe NDTV’s Income Tax assessment officer, journalist husband’s unaccounted income*

Central Bureau of Investigation’s (CBI) preliminary investigation with the support of Income Tax department has unearthed illegalities and violations committed by two lady Income Tax officers, by helping New Delhi Television Ltd. (NDTV), where one of their spouse was working as a journalist. The CBI’s letter to Income Tax department shows that in August 2015, the agency had decided to register a case of preliminary enquiry against Shumana Sen (also spelt as Sumana Sen) for manipulations in NDTV’s income tax related matters. She is an IRS officer and was the Assessing Officer of the Income Tax circle of NDTV.

Her husband Abhisar Sharma was working with NDTV as a journalist cum anchor at an exorbitant salary. CBI also sent reminders to Income Tax department in March 2016 seeking some more documents in this case. Both communications are published at the end of this report.

CBI is also probing into the role of another lady Income Tax official Ashima Neb for NDTV account manipulations. According to the latest information sent by Income Tax to CBI, Shumana Sen is having a gross unaccounted income of Rs.7 crores ($1.046 million), and husband journalist Abhisar Sharma is having a gross unaccounted income of Rs.4.08 crores ($610,000). The IRS officer Ashima Neb’s gross unaccounted income comes to Rs.2.93 crores ($438,000).

CBI is expected to register a First Information Report (FIR) soon in this case against the two lady officers and also against NDTV under Prevention of Corruption Act and misuse of official position. This case was first exposed by senior Income Tax officer S K Srivastava and he was arm-twisted by the United Progressive Alliance (UPA) regime. Srivastava was hounded and several false cases were foisted on him. He was taken back into service by the National Democratic Alliance (NDA) regime.

https://www.pgurus.com/cbi-probe-nd...ficer-journalist-husbands-unaccounted-income/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766081671489871872
Meanwhile TOI busy spreading shit....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766151448383983616




y isnt this dude made to shut up by congis???


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766201776538259457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766179426648231936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766202972955090944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766198492159094784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766069988755202049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766192543125999616


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766193506750701569
Above wont go in vain, Punjab election belongs to #AAP, to think otherwise is to beat the conventional wisdom - To beat the statistical probability factor on a colossal scale.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766155712439386112
Good news for me:
V

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766184606580166656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766220457934594048


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> I was hoping on Capt. Amrinder to be CM, but then AAP comes along. IF AAP wins it will be CM Kejrival in Punjab and Kejricals wife as CM in Delhi....




hhhmmm....where u heard this sort of stuff???

I dont think Kejriwal will try to be CM of Punjab as Punjab is in very bad shape.....it will take ages to recover....Kejriwal wouldnot like to work under such misreble conditions

Maybe he will go to Goa......nice place ....full statehood.....small population.....and he can enjoy beach time daily


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766167992950546432


----------



## ashok321

*Kejriwal: Congress was in Ambani's pockets, Modi government is in Adani's*

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...nis-pockets-modi-adanis-pockets/1/742343.html

BTW on above, one does not need to be an omniscient.
Its conspicuous. 

That's why no defamation case from either Industrialists:

Mukesh ambani was heard saying "Congress tau apni dukan hai" - Radia Tapes.

Aur BJP apna makan...Lol


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...zad Kashmir-settlers/articleshow/53715005.cms

@nair @third eye @hellfire @Levina @SarthakGanguly 

Looks like there is an actual concerted effort by the govt. to focus on Azad Kashmir and Baluchistan. I was also talking to someone, who mentioned that this idea itself came from the US and the entire game was being carried out in Sync with a few external parties...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...zad Kashmir-settlers/articleshow/53715005.cms
> 
> @nair @third eye @hellfire @Levina @SarthakGanguly
> 
> Looks like there is an actual concerted effort by the govt. to focus on Azad Kashmir and Baluchistan. I was also talking to someone, who mentioned that this idea itself came from the US and the entire game was being carried out in Sync with a few external parties...


Masha Shiva

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Masha Shiva



http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...an-national-congress/articleshow/53682525.cms

The timing is rather convenient..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> Looks like there is an actual concerted effort by the govt. to focus on Azad Kashmir and Baluchistan. I was also talking to someone, who mentioned that this idea itself came from the US and the entire game was being carried out in Sync with a few external parties...



I read something similar here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765806554746617856
Some people seem absolutely convinced, my Initiali thoughts were it was to play teh same human rights game. Anyway time will tell  I think if it is happening for sure you will start hearing noises from others in a few months.


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> I read something similar here:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765806554746617856
> Some people seem absolutely convinced, my Initiali thoughts were it was to play teh same human rights game. Anyway time will tell  I think if it is happening for sure you will start hearing noises from others in a few months.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765756054516801536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Congress' Digvijaya Singh Says 'India-Occupied Kashmir', Then Corrects Himself*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/cong...ccupied-kashmir-1445618?pfrom=home-topstories

WTF !?


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765756054516801536


Article was posted here via a Pak news site on the forum, the replaced P-O-K with Azad Kashmir . Interesting change of terms, although, CPEC will be affected if P-o-K is retaken - they wont get the same easy deals and one sided nonsense that they get with Pak, if it is even allowed...

Edit: You guys noticed something, using the P-o-K (without hypens) will replace it to azad Kashmir..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

IndoCarib said:


> *Congress' Digvijaya Singh Says 'India-Occupied Kashmir', Then Corrects Himself*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/cong...ccupied-kashmir-1445618?pfrom=home-topstories
> 
> WTF !?



What more can you expect from a party which has only one goal - Loot India and Destroy India.
Anti National Congress and bsatards like Dick Vijay Singh should be skinned alive and kicked out of the country.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Amnesty For Now Shuts Offices, Congress Slams Its Karnataka Government

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/its-...rnataka-over-amnesty-sedition-case-1445538?fb

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Good Work Smriti for spending time with Indian Army on Siachien on Raksha Bandhan











__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1558810540811326






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766051291730735104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766135583303274496

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> y isnt this dude made to shut up by congis???


Bro look at this our self proclaimed nationalist government using Pakistani cement for development projects. 





@ranjeet @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

After a long time i saw Newshour today...

Unfortunately debate was showing some very solid points and hypocrisy by political fraternity on National security matters.

In 2010 when a terrorist was killed in J&K and stone pelting happened, then HM P Chidambaram said its done by LeT and Pakistan is behind it.

Today PC says its failure of government that this incident in J&K (post Burhan) happened.

One CPI guy who came to debate said India Pakistan should not reduce Kashmir to binary standing POV which Arnab blasted and he pointed out CPI(M) needs to go check with a party worker in Kolkata to get a fact check from the ground about how much they are out of sync with reality. In fact, CPI is toeing and arguing the case for Pakistan not India like a misguided junior partner to Congress.,, and he was toeing the lines what Salman Khurshid, Digvijay singh, PC and numerous other congress people spoke on this issue.

Congress never took a proper line on the issues raised by Modi like 10 sec reference in his speech of 15th august. Not now not in last 70 years.

Arnab commented that no Pakistan party ever said their government is wrong in Kashmir issue. And here in India, its as if everybody wishes to say only Indian government is to blame for J&K issue...

NIA today has opened investigation on money flowing into valley for supporting such anti india activities. gen GD bakshi was shouting over the top of his voice angrily fuming and saying how Burhan is being made a hero by sheer support of University and student politicians/student leaders belonging to Congress and CPI. He also pointed out that the country is being disintegrated via such leaders at the behest of such petty politics..

Not sure if any political party who was part of government for last 70 years can wash their hands off from J&K issue but its very sad to see comments like dont reduce J&K to binary standing made by CPI M. Its exactly what Pakistan highlights as an international issue and possible nuclear flashpoint in south east asia.. and they got endorsed live by CPI(M), junior partner of Congress in multiple governments..

Talk about Self Goal......

@Abingdonboy @anant_s @ranjeet @Levina @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Star Wars @nair @IndoCarib @MilSpec @noksss @SarthakGanguly @[Bregs] @Ankit Kumar 002 @others

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Bro look at this our self proclaimed nationalist government using Pakistani cement for development projects.
> 
> View attachment 327014
> 
> @ranjeet @Echo_419



India or Pakistan mile hue hai? 

It's good if we can get the cement at cheap prices what's wrong in it?



PARIKRAMA said:


> After a long time i saw Newshour today...
> 
> Unfortunately debate was showing some very solid points and hypocrisy by political fraternity on National security matters.
> 
> In 2010 when a terrorist was killed in J&K and stone pelting happened, then HM P Chidambaram said its done by LeT and Pakistan is behind it.
> 
> Today PC says its failure of government that this incident happened.
> 
> One CPI guy who came to debate said India Pakistan should not reduce Kashmir to binary standing POV which Arnab blasted and he pointed out CPI(M) needs to go check with a party worker in Kolkata to get a fact check from the ground about how much they are out of sync with reality. In fact, CPI is toeing and arguing the case for Pakistan not India like a misguided junior partner to Congress.,, and he was toeing the lines what Salman Khurshid, Digvijay singh, PC and numerous other congress people spoke on this issue.
> 
> Congress never took a proper line on the issues raised by Modi like 10 sec reference in his speech in 15th august. Not now not in last 70 years.
> 
> Arnab commented that no Pakistan party ever said their government is wrong in Kashmir issue. And here in India, its as if everybody wishes to say only Indian government is to blame for J&K issue...
> 
> NIA today has opened investigation on money flowing into valley for supporting such anti india activities. gen GD bakshi was shouting over the top of his voice angrily fuming and saying how Burhan is being made a hero by sheer support of University and student politicians/student leaders belonging to Congress and CPI. He also pointed out that the country is being disintegrated via such leaders at the behest of such petty politics..
> 
> Not sure if any political party who was part of government for last 70 years can wash their hands off from J&K issue but its very sad to see comments like binary standing made by CPI M. Its exactly what Pakistan highlights as an international issue and possible nuclear flashpoint in south east asia.. and they got endorsed live by CPI(M), junior partner of Congress in multiple governments..
> 
> Talk about Self Goal......
> 
> @Abingdonboy @anant_s @ranjeet @Levina @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Star Wars @nair @IndoCarib @MilSpec @noksss @SarthakGanguly @[Bregs] @Ankit Kumar 002 @others



Congress can't digest the BJP-PDP alliance in the valley, they are trying hard to destabilize the government there. Congress has hijacked the local protest in the valley for their own political game hence we have many congress leaders saying the state government has failed. We saw unprecedented violence during jat agitation, then patels in Gujarat and now this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

i hope this is not posted
http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...-up-support/story-EDjgpsf1wa16RXRwLjh82K.html

some quotes
Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal and senior Aam Aadmi Party leader Kumar Vishwas will visit Europe in September to enlist support for the party’s campaign for the assembly elections in Punjab, party officials said in London on Thursday.

Kejriwal will visit Italy in the first week of September while Vishwas is due to arrive in Britain in September-end, Sandeep Bisht of AAP UK told Hindustan Times. Both countries have a significant population of Punjabi origin.

The UK unit of AAP has been holding a series of events in towns and areas with large minorities of Punjabi origin, who maintain close links with the state. Congress leaders from Punjab too are due to meet leading members of the community in Southall and other areas.

Several new members joined AAP during events in Leamington and Warwick in the Midlands earlier this month, including during the Leamington & Warwick Mela on August 14. Similar events were held in gurdwaras in east London. 

“Not only youth but elders too want to be part of change in Punjab and are eager to see a corruption and drug-free Punjab,” Bisht said.

AAP UK coordinator Prayas Chaudhary said after the success of the “Flame Of Hope” programme across Britain before the 2015 Delhi election, a similar programme was launched in February in four cities for the Punjab elections.

Two party MLAs from Delhi, Adarsh Shastri and Jarnail Singh, toured Britain and participated in public events in Glasgow, Birmingham, Leicester and London.

In February 2015, a sum of Rs 15 lakh was donated through the party’s website by Indian passport holders who received the “Flame of Hope”. AAP volunteers from Britain also travelled to Delhi for the elections.

The party has had an office in Ealing, west London, since January 2014. Donated by an AAP supporter, the office was set up and funded by other supporters in Britain, and not by the Delhi-based party.

AAP supporters in Britain mainly comprise professionals from the IT, finance, retail and medicine sectors.

++
I think AAP missed Canada  rather Kanneda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

PARIKRAMA said:


> i hope this is not posted
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...-up-support/story-EDjgpsf1wa16RXRwLjh82K.html
> 
> some quotes
> Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal and senior Aam Aadmi Party leader Kumar Vishwas will visit Europe in September to enlist support for the party’s campaign for the assembly elections in Punjab, party officials said in London on Thursday.
> 
> Kejriwal will visit Italy in the first week of September while Vishwas is due to arrive in Britain in September-end, Sandeep Bisht of AAP UK told Hindustan Times. Both countries have a significant population of Punjabi origin.
> 
> The UK unit of AAP has been holding a series of events in towns and areas with large minorities of Punjabi origin, who maintain close links with the state. Congress leaders from Punjab too are due to meet leading members of the community in Southall and other areas.
> 
> Several new members joined AAP during events in Leamington and Warwick in the Midlands earlier this month, including during the Leamington & Warwick Mela on August 14. Similar events were held in gurdwaras in east London.
> 
> “Not only youth but elders too want to be part of change in Punjab and are eager to see a corruption and drug-free Punjab,” Bisht said.
> 
> AAP UK coordinator Prayas Chaudhary said after the success of the “Flame Of Hope” programme across Britain before the 2015 Delhi election, a similar programme was launched in February in four cities for the Punjab elections.
> 
> Two party MLAs from Delhi, Adarsh Shastri and Jarnail Singh, toured Britain and participated in public events in Glasgow, Birmingham, Leicester and London.
> 
> In February 2015, a sum of Rs 15 lakh was donated through the party’s website by Indian passport holders who received the “Flame of Hope”. AAP volunteers from Britain also travelled to Delhi for the elections.
> 
> The party has had an office in Ealing, west London, since January 2014. Donated by an AAP supporter, the office was set up and funded by other supporters in Britain, and not by the Delhi-based party.
> 
> AAP supporters in Britain mainly comprise professionals from the IT, finance, retail and medicine sectors.
> 
> ++
> I think AAP missed Canada  rather Kanneda



Ashutosh hypnotized Kanneda long ago ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> India or Pakistan mile hue hai?
> 
> It's good if we can get the cement at cheap prices what's wrong in it?


so that means we don't even have the capacity to produce cheap quality cement ? 
I thought our cement sector is much developed than Pakistan. 

Latest political development in Punjab.
Today AAP released list of another 13 candidates. 3-4 out of them are controversial. Since then a storm is going on among AAP volunteers on social media. Some volunteers are feeling like


----------



## MilSpec

PARIKRAMA said:


> After a long time i saw Newshour today...
> 
> Unfortunately debate was showing some very solid points and hypocrisy by political fraternity on National security matters.
> 
> In 2010 when a terrorist was killed in J&K and stone pelting happened, then HM P Chidambaram said its done by LeT and Pakistan is behind it.
> 
> Today PC says its failure of government that this incident in J&K (post Burhan) happened.
> 
> One CPI guy who came to debate said India Pakistan should not reduce Kashmir to binary standing POV which Arnab blasted and he pointed out CPI(M) needs to go check with a party worker in Kolkata to get a fact check from the ground about how much they are out of sync with reality. In fact, CPI is toeing and arguing the case for Pakistan not India like a misguided junior partner to Congress.,, and he was toeing the lines what Salman Khurshid, Digvijay singh, PC and numerous other congress people spoke on this issue.
> 
> Congress never took a proper line on the issues raised by Modi like 10 sec reference in his speech of 15th august. Not now not in last 70 years.
> 
> Arnab commented that no Pakistan party ever said their government is wrong in Kashmir issue. And here in India, its as if everybody wishes to say only Indian government is to blame for J&K issue...
> 
> NIA today has opened investigation on money flowing into valley for supporting such anti india activities. gen GD bakshi was shouting over the top of his voice angrily fuming and saying how Burhan is being made a hero by sheer support of University and student politicians/student leaders belonging to Congress and CPI. He also pointed out that the country is being disintegrated via such leaders at the behest of such petty politics..
> 
> Not sure if any political party who was part of government for last 70 years can wash their hands off from J&K issue but its very sad to see comments like dont reduce J&K to binary standing made by CPI M. Its exactly what Pakistan highlights as an international issue and possible nuclear flashpoint in south east asia.. and they got endorsed live by CPI(M), junior partner of Congress in multiple governments..
> 
> Talk about Self Goal......
> 
> @Abingdonboy @anant_s @ranjeet @Levina @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Star Wars @nair @IndoCarib @MilSpec @noksss @SarthakGanguly @[Bregs] @Ankit Kumar 002 @others



Are you surprised? Do you expect any better than the political parties that go to pakistan and badmouth Indian establishment and the P.M. wait for another couple of years, the worst is yet to come.

Rest assured the decimation of the Congress and Communists (except in bengal) will happen by Modi's next term.

I would take AAP as an opposition compared to Congress/left any-day. 





PARIKRAMA said:


> i hope this is not posted
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...-up-support/story-EDjgpsf1wa16RXRwLjh82K.html
> 
> some quotes
> Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal and senior Aam Aadmi Party leader Kumar Vishwas will visit Europe in September to enlist support for the party’s campaign for the assembly elections in Punjab, party officials said in London on Thursday.
> 
> Kejriwal will visit Italy in the first week of September while Vishwas is due to arrive in Britain in September-end, Sandeep Bisht of AAP UK told Hindustan Times. Both countries have a significant population of Punjabi origin.
> 
> The UK unit of AAP has been holding a series of events in towns and areas with large minorities of Punjabi origin, who maintain close links with the state. Congress leaders from Punjab too are due to meet leading members of the community in Southall and other areas.
> 
> Several new members joined AAP during events in Leamington and Warwick in the Midlands earlier this month, including during the Leamington & Warwick Mela on August 14. Similar events were held in gurdwaras in east London.
> 
> “Not only youth but elders too want to be part of change in Punjab and are eager to see a corruption and drug-free Punjab,” Bisht said.
> 
> AAP UK coordinator Prayas Chaudhary said after the success of the “Flame Of Hope” programme across Britain before the 2015 Delhi election, a similar programme was launched in February in four cities for the Punjab elections.
> 
> Two party MLAs from Delhi, Adarsh Shastri and Jarnail Singh, toured Britain and participated in public events in Glasgow, Birmingham, Leicester and London.
> 
> In February 2015, a sum of Rs 15 lakh was donated through the party’s website by Indian passport holders who received the “Flame of Hope”. AAP volunteers from Britain also travelled to Delhi for the elections.
> 
> The party has had an office in Ealing, west London, since January 2014. Donated by an AAP supporter, the office was set up and funded by other supporters in Britain, and not by the Delhi-based party.
> 
> AAP supporters in Britain mainly comprise professionals from the IT, finance, retail and medicine sectors.
> 
> ++
> I think AAP missed Canada  rather Kanneda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

MilSpec said:


> I would take AAP as an opposition compared to Congress/left any-day.



I don't know, AAP is heavily funded by the ford foundation. i would prefer an incompetent Rahul Gandhi anyday...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> so that means we don't even have the capacity to produce cheap quality cement ?
> I thought our cement sector is much developed than Pakistan.
> 
> Latest political development in Punjab.
> Today AAP released list of another 13 candidates. 3-4 out of them are controversial. Since then a storm is going on among AAP volunteers on social media. Some volunteers are feeling like



Baniyas can't forego a good deal. And you just gave an example of how lala ji is distributing the tickets to controversial candidates 


Keda hashtag? I will check it out. @Prometheus said that local leaders are good in Punjab unit but they are being sidelined now one by one.


----------



## MilSpec

Star Wars said:


> I don't know, AAP is heavily funded by the ford foundation. i would prefer an incompetent Rahul Gandhi anyday...


Incompetence is Raul Gandhi is a sacrificial lamb effect that congress would like to pin it's poll failures on, it's senior leaderships is toxicity is unparalleled. They wouldn't blink before selling the entire country if they think they could get the right price for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

PARIKRAMA said:


> After a long time i saw Newshour today...
> 
> Unfortunately debate was showing some very solid points and hypocrisy by political fraternity on National security matters.
> 
> In 2010 when a terrorist was killed in J&K and stone pelting happened, then HM P Chidambaram said its done by LeT and Pakistan is behind it.
> 
> Today PC says its failure of government that this incident in J&K (post Burhan) happened.
> 
> One CPI guy who came to debate said India Pakistan should not reduce Kashmir to binary standing POV which Arnab blasted and he pointed out CPI(M) needs to go check with a party worker in Kolkata to get a fact check from the ground about how much they are out of sync with reality. In fact, CPI is toeing and arguing the case for Pakistan not India like a misguided junior partner to Congress.,, and he was toeing the lines what Salman Khurshid, Digvijay singh, PC and numerous other congress people spoke on this issue.
> 
> Congress never took a proper line on the issues raised by Modi like 10 sec reference in his speech of 15th august. Not now not in last 70 years.
> 
> Arnab commented that no Pakistan party ever said their government is wrong in Kashmir issue. And here in India, its as if everybody wishes to say only Indian government is to blame for J&K issue...
> 
> NIA today has opened investigation on money flowing into valley for supporting such anti india activities. gen GD bakshi was shouting over the top of his voice angrily fuming and saying how Burhan is being made a hero by sheer support of University and student politicians/student leaders belonging to Congress and CPI. He also pointed out that the country is being disintegrated via such leaders at the behest of such petty politics..
> 
> Not sure if any political party who was part of government for last 70 years can wash their hands off from J&K issue but its very sad to see comments like dont reduce J&K to binary standing made by CPI M. Its exactly what Pakistan highlights as an international issue and possible nuclear flashpoint in south east asia.. and they got endorsed live by CPI(M), junior partner of Congress in multiple governments..
> 
> Talk about Self Goal......
> 
> @Abingdonboy @anant_s @ranjeet @Levina @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Star Wars @nair @IndoCarib @MilSpec @noksss @SarthakGanguly @[Bregs] @Ankit Kumar 002 @others






I don't remember which channel (perhaps NDTV) but a pdp spokesperson had explained the situation in valley clearly - the NC and Cong over the months were spreading propaganda of RSS coming to change Muslim demography of Kashmir, sainik colony , Israel type settlement of hindus in valley . It is this communal ground work done by opposition that is responsible for present scenario. Look at the tweets of hypocrite Omar Abdullah itself - it shows he's more interesting in fanning the flames than Peace



MilSpec said:


> Are you surprised? Do you expect any better than the political parties that go to pakistan and badmouth Indian establishment and the P.M. wait for another couple of years, the worst is yet to come.
> 
> Rest assured the decimation of the Congress and Communists (except in bengal) will happen by Modi's next term.
> 
> I would take AAP as an opposition compared to Congress/left any-day.




More shocking than bad-mouthing of PM was the views of our former MEA on Balochistan .



Star Wars said:


> I don't know, AAP is heavily funded by the ford foundation. i would prefer an incompetent Rahul Gandhi anyday...



even if funded by ff better have an atheist/agnostic hindu bent on carving out a socialist utopia than anti hindu congis .

remember Kumar vishwas still in party while ilyas azmi was forced out tells a lot about kejri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766252142835408897


----------



## ashok321

*Money given for human spaceflift mission is peanuts: Former ISRO chairman*

_Nair termed as "very unfortunate" the government's stand on the mission. He said the goverenmnet is yet to give a formal approval to the mission_

ERR!
Anti Dalit, Anti Indian Modi!


----------



## 911

PARIKRAMA said:


> After a long time i saw Newshour today...
> 
> Unfortunately debate was showing some very solid points and hypocrisy by political fraternity on National security matters.
> 
> In 2010 when a terrorist was killed in J&K and stone pelting happened, then HM P Chidambaram said its done by LeT and Pakistan is behind it.
> 
> Today PC says its failure of government that this incident in J&K (post Burhan) happened.
> 
> One CPI guy who came to debate said India Pakistan should not reduce Kashmir to binary standing POV which Arnab blasted and he pointed out CPI(M) needs to go check with a party worker in Kolkata to get a fact check from the ground about how much they are out of sync with reality. In fact, CPI is toeing and arguing the case for Pakistan not India like a misguided junior partner to Congress.,, and he was toeing the lines what Salman Khurshid, Digvijay singh, PC and numerous other congress people spoke on this issue.
> 
> Congress never took a proper line on the issues raised by Modi like 10 sec reference in his speech of 15th august. Not now not in last 70 years.
> 
> Arnab commented that no Pakistan party ever said their government is wrong in Kashmir issue. And here in India, its as if everybody wishes to say only Indian government is to blame for J&K issue...
> 
> NIA today has opened investigation on money flowing into valley for supporting such anti india activities. gen GD bakshi was shouting over the top of his voice angrily fuming and saying how Burhan is being made a hero by sheer support of University and student politicians/student leaders belonging to Congress and CPI. He also pointed out that the country is being disintegrated via such leaders at the behest of such petty politics..
> 
> Not sure if any political party who was part of government for last 70 years can wash their hands off from J&K issue but its very sad to see comments like dont reduce J&K to binary standing made by CPI M. Its exactly what Pakistan highlights as an international issue and possible nuclear flashpoint in south east asia.. and they got endorsed live by CPI(M), junior partner of Congress in multiple governments..
> 
> Talk about Self Goal......
> 
> @Abingdonboy @anant_s @ranjeet @Levina @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Star Wars @nair @IndoCarib @MilSpec @noksss @SarthakGanguly @[Bregs] @Ankit Kumar 002 @others


This one is a must watch, some extremely good points raised.







ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766252142835408897


Whats with the random bullshit tweets of polls on twitter? Not getting enough material?



PARIKRAMA said:


> i hope this is not posted
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...-up-support/story-EDjgpsf1wa16RXRwLjh82K.html
> 
> some quotes
> Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal and senior Aam Aadmi Party leader Kumar Vishwas will visit Europe in September to enlist support for the party’s campaign for the assembly elections in Punjab, party officials said in London on Thursday.
> 
> Kejriwal will visit Italy in the first week of September while Vishwas is due to arrive in Britain in September-end, Sandeep Bisht of AAP UK told Hindustan Times. Both countries have a significant population of Punjabi origin.
> 
> The UK unit of AAP has been holding a series of events in towns and areas with large minorities of Punjabi origin, who maintain close links with the state. Congress leaders from Punjab too are due to meet leading members of the community in Southall and other areas.
> 
> Several new members joined AAP during events in Leamington and Warwick in the Midlands earlier this month, including during the Leamington & Warwick Mela on August 14. Similar events were held in gurdwaras in east London.
> 
> “Not only youth but elders too want to be part of change in Punjab and are eager to see a corruption and drug-free Punjab,” Bisht said.
> 
> AAP UK coordinator Prayas Chaudhary said after the success of the “Flame Of Hope” programme across Britain before the 2015 Delhi election, a similar programme was launched in February in four cities for the Punjab elections.
> 
> Two party MLAs from Delhi, Adarsh Shastri and Jarnail Singh, toured Britain and participated in public events in Glasgow, Birmingham, Leicester and London.
> 
> In February 2015, a sum of Rs 15 lakh was donated through the party’s website by Indian passport holders who received the “Flame of Hope”. AAP volunteers from Britain also travelled to Delhi for the elections.
> 
> The party has had an office in Ealing, west London, since January 2014. Donated by an AAP supporter, the office was set up and funded by other supporters in Britain, and not by the Delhi-based party.
> 
> AAP supporters in Britain mainly comprise professionals from the IT, finance, retail and medicine sectors.
> 
> ++
> I think AAP missed Canada  rather Kanneda


Wonder with whom these fools will be meeting. AAPtards are easily manipulated by anything west, everything west says is god's words for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

911 said:


> This one is a must watch, some extremely good points raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats with the random bullshit tweets of polls on twitter? Not getting enough material?
> 
> 
> Wonder with whom these fools will be meeting. AAPtards are easily manipulated by anything west, everything west says is god's words for them.



Scroll few pages back and see the real BS from myopic Modians.
And next time, do not discharge your Methane here by tagging me.

Or else will have to ignore you.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766496181337726977


----------



## Star Wars

@Abingdonboy @MilSpec @magudi @PARIKRAMA 














__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1586323764922713

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766501117064716288


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Star Wars said:


> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @magudi @PARIKRAMA
> 
> View attachment 327113
> View attachment 327114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1586323764922713


just now posted in indian def section..
was searching facial recognition softwares online.. posted few results as well


----------



## ashok321

Modi is minnow here against the above fact.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@Star Wars 
https://defence.pk/threads/did-barkha-dutt-know-zakir-rashid-bhat-wanis-successor.445001/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

@Star Wars
Maybe some work started even previously:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516951088487206912
Also today:

US expresses concern over rights violations in Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ashok321 said:


> Modi is minnow here against the above fact.



*Thanks to Anti National Congress for making our cities as JUNK!*


----------



## ashok321

CorporateAffairs said:


> *Thanks to Anti National Congress for making our cities as JUNK!*



How was the Congress able to inject PM 2.5 in Indian atmosphere?
Particularly in Delhi where it had most of its representatives along with its heads.

I understand your hatred for Congress, but do not be a laughing stock on PDF, as far as the science & the logic is concerned.










What are myopic Modi's plans against this?
None.














Despite the following, India is treated as black sheep in the UN.
Sad.


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> @Star Wars
> Maybe some work started even previously:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516951088487206912
> Also today:
> 
> US expresses concern over rights violations in Balochistan



30th sept 2014, Yikes....that is like waaaay back...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Indians in the UK.


----------



## magudi

TejasMk3 said:


> @Star Wars
> Maybe some work started even previously:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516951088487206912
> Also today:
> 
> US expresses concern over rights violations in Balochistan





Also another old news 

first major R&AW restructuring since 60's : http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...e-of-spies-to-be-raised/article1-1306429.aspx

Doval is on it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

The iPhone is not exactly cheap in the United States, but considering the prices that Apple fans have to pay in other parts of the world, the roughly $700 (depending on the state’s sales tax) that Americans have to shell out for an iPhone 6s seem like a regular bargain.

*Take India for example: According to the latest issue of Deutsche Bank’s “Mapping the World’s Prices” report, the iPhone 6s costs $935 in the world’s second most populous country – a premium of more than $200 compared to the U.S. retail price. Taking into account that India’s GDP per capita ($1,617) is less than one-thirtieth of that of the United States ($55,805) highlights how much of a luxury item Apple’s flagship phone really is for Indian consumers. *













Modi is now famous/infamous in the US:
Following ruffians on Twitter.











Selfie-sufficient PM of India is the role model of such Indian deaths in the highest ever numbers in the world with no corrective/remedial actions:


----------



## Abingdonboy

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rs-4...ecovered-in-2-years-revenue-secretary-1427078

----------------
----------------

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766510952330264576

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> Modi is minnow here against the above fact.


According to this crap website you have picked up, Delhi is most polluted city in the world. So what is Khujliwal doing?


ashok321 said:


> How was the Congress able to inject PM 2.5 in Indian atmosphere?
> Particularly in Delhi where it had most of its representatives along with its heads.
> 
> I understand your hatred for Congress, but do not be a laughing stock on PDF, as far as the science & the logic is concerned.


Neither is BJP responsible for pollution, you don't even know what causes pollution in the cities but hilariously talks about science and logic.


ashok321 said:


> Indians in the UK.


These are not Indians in UK but Indians in the whole world. Its better not to post anything which is hard for you to understand.



ashok321 said:


> The iPhone is not exactly cheap in the United States, but considering the prices that Apple fans have to pay in other parts of the world, the roughly $700 (depending on the state’s sales tax) that Americans have to shell out for an iPhone 6s seem like a regular bargain.
> 
> *Take India for example: According to the latest issue of Deutsche Bank’s “Mapping the World’s Prices” report, the iPhone 6s costs $935 in the world’s second most populous country – a premium of more than $200 compared to the U.S. retail price. Taking into account that India’s GDP per capita ($1,617) is less than one-thirtieth of that of the United States ($55,805) highlights how much of a luxury item Apple’s flagship phone really is for Indian consumers.*


So? Its to discourage sales of an overpriced crap device, and no harm in adding duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

AnnoyingOrange said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766510952330264576




Nawaz Shariff seems like a moderate guy what Pakistan needs is someone like IK whose willing to fund madrassas and spread them throughout their landscape

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

magudi said:


> Nawaz Shariff seems like a moderate guy what Pakistan needs is someone like IK whose willing to fund madrassas and spread them throughout their landscape



I much prefer IK tbh, he willl bring back Pakistan to the days of mid 2000's.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> I much prefer IK tbh, he willl bring back Pakistan to the days of mid 2000's.


Maududi would have been the best. Now Hafeez Sayeed would have fit the bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

_According to this crap website you have picked up, Delhi is most polluted city in the world_

Give me one reason as to why should I extend the luxury of myself engaging with you, if you are worthless to begin with:

The website in question is a paid site with 600,000 subscribers worldwide. Headquarter in Germany, offices in the US and EU.

It has 4 million visitors a month, besides many outstanding awards bestowed upon.

And if such website is crap, then your own reasoning is crap.
If that being the case, why should I indulged with you any further?

@911 is ignored perpetually.
^
RIP









While Modi is busy in hawabazi & Jumlabazi
Kejriwal walks the talk despite many draconian hurdles produced by Anti Indian Modi.

And this is not Indian media saying it.













Unassailable Anti Indian Modi won 282 seats in 2014 only because there was no real opposition against this democratic dictator. Thanks only to Coal scam & 2G scam, Modi came to power.

Now that those Congress scams are history, Modi's Intolerance, cow politics, Dalit bashing, coupled with other bashing would be an active issues in 2019.

Mofo Modi got 7 seats from Delhi, Punjab 2, Goa 2.

No more.

Kejriwal effect.


Then there would be a super Gathbandan in 2019 to throw him from the power.
Basically all parties against the NDA.

Thats where Biharis are waiting with thier DNA:

Last time they gave BJP 22 seats. This time its anybody's guess.

I am calculating about 25% to 30% dent in Mofo Modi's vote bank armour.






Modi & his lies:

https://www.equitymaster.com/diary/...ing-for-PSUs-Why-Not-Declare-Complete-Numbers


----------



## Roybot

ashok321 said:


> Unassailable Anti Indian Modi won 282 seats in 2014 only because there was no real opposition against this democratic dictator. Thanks only to Coal scam & 2G scam, Modi came to power.
> 
> Now that those Congress scams are history, Modi's Intolerance, cow politics, Dalit bashing, coupled with other bashing would be an active issues in 2019.
> 
> Mofo Modi got 7 seats from Delhi, Punjab 2, Goa 2.
> 
> No more.
> 
> Kejriwal effect.
> 
> 
> Then there would be a super Gathbandan in 2019 to throw him from the power.
> Basically all parties against the NDA.
> 
> Thats where Biharis are waiting with thier DNA:
> 
> Last time they gave BJP 22 seats. This time its anybody's guess.
> 
> I am calculating about 25% to 30% dent in Mofo Modi's vote bank armour.
> 
> Modi & his lies:
> 
> https://www.equitymaster.com/diary/...ing-for-PSUs-Why-Not-Declare-Complete-Numbers



With the real opposition of Kejriwal in place, if elections were to be held today NDA would win 302 seats, only 











http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/india-today-mood-of-the-nation-poll/1/743592.html

Kejriwal behind even Rahul Gandhi ! and that's saying something!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> With the real opposition of Kejriwal in place, if elections were to be held today NDA would win 302 seats, only
> 
> View attachment 327189
> 
> 
> View attachment 327190
> 
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/india-today-mood-of-the-nation-poll/1/743592.html
> 
> Kejriwal behind even Rahul Gandhi ! and that's saying something!



AM worried about the Rise of UPA vote numbers...


----------



## ashok321

To those who do not know how to read Gujrati:

The caption says literally: AAP ke badte kadam - BJP Congress ke nak me dum.


----------



## Star Wars

_*"*Mr Inu is a former leader of the Mukti Bahini, the guerrilla force that fought against Pakistan during 1971 war and is currently on a three-day visit to India where he is scheduled to meet a range of policy-makers, including National Security Advisor Ajit Doval.*"*_
_*
http://swarajyamag.com/featured/mor...cks-india-on-baluchistan-cisco-cuts-5000-jobs*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766495398441738240


----------



## Roybot

KEjriwal' popularity declining in Delhi! Sab mile hue hain ji!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766577467293216769


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> AM worried about the Rise of UPA vote numbers...



There is no rise, they are back at 145, 2014 level 

Meanwhile, biggest challengers to Modi, @ashok321 Modi is doomed,


















@ranjeet @arp2041 @Nilgiri @JanjaWeed @Robinhood Pandey

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766571009247879168


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> There is no rise, they are back at 145, 2014 level
> 
> Meanwhile, biggest challengers to Modi, @ashok321 Modi is doomed,
> 
> 
> View attachment 327193
> 
> 
> View attachment 327194




145 is others , the light blue is UPA


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> 145 is others , the light blue is UPA



Ah my bad, still doesn't matter Modi's popularity is at an all time high, while Pappu's approval rating has dipped from 22% to 13%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> Ah my bad, still doesn't matter Modi's popularity is at an all time high.


yea, Modi will win 2019, am not too worried about that. The Congies will have to be totally wiped out. If we can wipe out congress in next 3 years from all the states, then.. by 2019, they wont get more than 30 seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> yea, Modi will win 2019, am not too worried about that. The Congies will have to be totally wiped out. If we can wipe out congress in next 3 years from all the states, then.. by 2019, they wont get more than 30 seats.



Congressis will be wiped out by Neo communists, aka AAP. They both preach to the same choir, both vying for the same electorate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> Congressis will be wiped out by Neo communists, aka AAP. They both preach to the same choir, both vying for the same electorate.



One good thing is, in the last few years all the termites have started coming out of the wood work. One by one, those who are allied to the deep state and part of the deep state or being delt with. We need another two terms to completely wipe out this criminal nexus.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766562506093449216

Modi Rang the bell in Redfort, Bangladesh Afghanistan and US also starts ringing the bell ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766559981302714370
My gally, this is whopping! And this is while Indian Kisans are committing suicides.


----------



## noksss

PARIKRAMA said:


> After a long time i saw Newshour today...
> 
> Unfortunately debate was showing some very solid points and hypocrisy by political fraternity on National security matters.
> 
> In 2010 when a terrorist was killed in J&K and stone pelting happened, then HM P Chidambaram said its done by LeT and Pakistan is behind it.
> 
> Today PC says its failure of government that this incident in J&K (post Burhan) happened.
> 
> One CPI guy who came to debate said India Pakistan should not reduce Kashmir to binary standing POV which Arnab blasted and he pointed out CPI(M) needs to go check with a party worker in Kolkata to get a fact check from the ground about how much they are out of sync with reality. In fact, CPI is toeing and arguing the case for Pakistan not India like a misguided junior partner to Congress.,, and he was toeing the lines what Salman Khurshid, Digvijay singh, PC and numerous other congress people spoke on this issue.
> 
> Congress never took a proper line on the issues raised by Modi like 10 sec reference in his speech of 15th august. Not now not in last 70 years.
> 
> Arnab commented that no Pakistan party ever said their government is wrong in Kashmir issue. And here in India, its as if everybody wishes to say only Indian government is to blame for J&K issue...
> 
> NIA today has opened investigation on money flowing into valley for supporting such anti india activities. gen GD bakshi was shouting over the top of his voice angrily fuming and saying how Burhan is being made a hero by sheer support of University and student politicians/student leaders belonging to Congress and CPI. He also pointed out that the country is being disintegrated via such leaders at the behest of such petty politics..
> 
> Not sure if any political party who was part of government for last 70 years can wash their hands off from J&K issue but its very sad to see comments like dont reduce J&K to binary standing made by CPI M. Its exactly what Pakistan highlights as an international issue and possible nuclear flashpoint in south east asia.. and they got endorsed live by CPI(M), junior partner of Congress in multiple governments..
> 
> Talk about Self Goal......
> 
> @Abingdonboy @anant_s @ranjeet @Levina @JanjaWeed @arp2041 @Star Wars @nair @IndoCarib @MilSpec @noksss @SarthakGanguly @[Bregs] @Ankit Kumar 002 @others



*Lets take the party1 - Congress :*

HM of this party Chidambaram changed the Ishrat Jahan Affadavit just to implicate Modi and gave clean chit to Lakshar's .He then went on to float the Hindutva terror theory by using the famous Samjautha Express blast for the very same reason . His glorious legacy was followed by the next home minster Shinde who is endorsed by Hafiz Saeed on his hindutva terror comment . Then the same party's General Secretary who went on to meet the family of the terrorist involved in Batla House encounter and released a Book titled *26/11 is done by RSS* without caring how this will weaken our case against Pakistan for one of the worst terror attack happened in India and the story doesn't end here congress even created a environment where IB and CBI has to fight against each other thereby making IB to release a statement saying *26/11 is done by the Indian Government*

*Party 2: CPM*
I will make it short by saying they are the one who were supporting China during the 1962 war and Kerala is called Terrorist own country


Do you seriously expect these parties to care for national security ? Heck that's a very small issue for them *Corruption/Hindutva/Muslim Appeasement and even terrorism Appeasement is their Most important thing*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766569256406376448


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766603207258759168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766600742446608386

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766157960166961152
Kejriwal is committed to his election manifesto, which Modi is not = 15 lakhs for each family.


----------



## magudi

Star Wars said:


> One good thing is, in the last few years all the termites have started coming out of the wood work. One by one, those who are allied to the deep state and part of the deep state or being delt with. We need another two terms to completely wipe out this criminal nexus.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766562506093449216
> 
> Modi Rang the bell in Redfort, Bangladesh Afghanistan and US also starts ringing the bell ?





Bangladesh will tow our line until Islamists elect their dear leader .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Baniyas can't forego a good deal. And you just gave an example of how lala ji is distributing the tickets to controversial candidates
> 
> 
> Keda hashtag? I will check it out. @Prometheus said that local leaders are good in Punjab unit but they are being sidelined now one by one.



@Juggernautjatt which 3-4 are controversial...........I know about one ex congi only.

other then that I am happy about the candidate from Sham Churasi assembly in Hosiarpur district...........everyone seemed to be very happy with that Doctor............That Doctor visited my home in this april I think...........very nice fella.....a genuine volunteer from that area......a young blood too.

I wish every tickets are to be given like those............but its expected that about 30 tickets will go to turncoats............which i hope will lose like the guy from Fathegarh churian.......an ex akali and ex sgpc member......a noob


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766633624149995521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766632634017583104
Modi teri Ganga maili:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766525161210155008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766588967428894720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766514114235502592
What is Modi's yojna here against this Olympics failures?
Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766634606351134722
What will Manohar Parikar achieve out of this?
VK Singh is RSS endorsed after all.






http://www.indiatrending.tk/2016/07/impact-of-kejriwal-visit-gujarat-politics.html





First set clinched by PV Sindhu.
Bravo!


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> What is Modi's yojna here against this Olympics failures?
> Lol


Be happy AAPtards days are limited.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766587037759574016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766347707581550592


----------



## IndoCarib

*'Kind young man' who 'rescued' Barkha Dutt happens to be the successor of Burhan Wani !?
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766162273509445632


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766285715512655872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766268652953870336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766315736201519104
http://satyavijayi.com/big-expose-kind-young-man-rescued-barkha-dutt-happens-successor-burhan-wani/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764811982482575360
Anyone follows this handle ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> @Juggernautjatt which 3-4 are controversial...........I know about one ex congi only.
> 
> other then that I am happy about the candidate from Sham Churasi assembly in Hosiarpur district...........everyone seemed to be very happy with that Doctor............That Doctor visited my home in this april I think...........very nice fella.....a genuine volunteer from that area......a young blood too.
> 
> I wish every tickets are to be given like those............but its expected that about 30 tickets will go to turncoats............which i hope will lose like the guy from Fathegarh churian.......an ex akali and ex sgpc member......a noob


1. Gurpreet Bhatti (amloh)- relative of manpreet badal & also facing charges of land grabbing
2. Aman Arora (Sunam) - Ex congressi, joined AAP just 6 months ago. He is facing sizeable resistance from volunteers in Sunam.
3. Dev Mann (Nabha) - He is an NRI from canada. Hardly visited Nabha in past with no contribution to party. Infact he was in canada before ticket announcement. He arrived Nabha after his ticket confirmation. Majority AAP people in canada & punjab are angry with his ticket.
4. Baljinder Kaur (Talwandi Sabo) - She is accused of grabbing property of a dead person by forging documents. She was in 6th position during voting for tickets by volunteers of constituency. According to feedbacks I am receiving from my friends from talwandi sabo she has no good reputation even in her own village jaga ram tirath. People saying that she will loose deposit for second time.

Rest of tickets in second list are fine IMO. Volunteers are blaming Bhagwant Mann for these 4 tickets but I think BM is just a victim of clever tactics of Durgesh Pathak. It is hard to understand why AAP central leadership is playing with Punjab AAP leaders like Chotepur, Khaira,BM & Phoolka.
But the good thing is despite all these odds AAP is still in position of getting majority till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766804992443445248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766739668939530240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766706274482450432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766641992487010304






The world's two most populous nations, China & India, lead the way when it comes to students heading overseas. Nowhere can compete with China when it comes to the sheer volume of students going to other countries. According to UNESCO, there are just under 700,000 Chinese students studying abroad, a huge distance ahead of second placed India's 189,500













Between 2010 and 2014, some 439 drones were imported by 35 countries around the world.
Out of those 439, a mere 11 were armed, somewhat surprising given the controversy caused by US drone strikes in Pakistan. The United Kingdom accounted for the most drone imports during that four year period, 33.9 percent. *India came second with 13.2 percen*t while Italy rounded off the top three with 9.8 percent.













Look at Indians:


Where in the world do men do the most housework? According to figures extrapolated by Quartz from Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development data, Slovenia tops the list. Men there do 114 minutes of housework every day on average, just ahead of Denmark where they put in a shift of 107 minutes at home.

In the United States, men manage 82 minutes of housework per day while British men commit just over an hour of their day to duties at home. When it comes to chores, Indian men are some of the very worst in the world, only managing a mere 19 minutes per day. That comes as little surprise - India only managed 114th place on the World Economic Forum's gender gap report for 2014.







Before they lied on this, now they are just tweaking words:
Modi has no balls to tackle China.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766666328660992000


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> The world's two most populous nations, China & India, lead the way when it comes to students heading overseas. Nowhere can compete with China when it comes to the sheer volume of students going to other countries. According to UNESCO, there are just under 700,000 Chinese students studying abroad, a huge distance ahead of second placed India's 189,500


At one time you claim Indians settling abroad is bad and one time you claim Indians studying abroad is good, don't you know they are interlinked? You just use stats in anyway you like with no logic.


ashok321 said:


> Between 2010 and 2014, some 439 drones were imported by 35 countries around the world.
> Out of those 439, a mere 11 were armed, somewhat surprising given the controversy caused by US drone strikes in Pakistan. The United Kingdom accounted for the most drone imports during that four year period, 33.9 percent. *India came second with 13.2 percen*t while Italy rounded off the top three with 9.8 percent.


So?



ashok321 said:


> Where in the world do men do the most housework? According to figures extrapolated by Quartz from Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development data, Slovenia tops the list. Men there do 114 minutes of housework every day on average, just ahead of Denmark where they put in a shift of 107 minutes at home.
> 
> In the United States, men manage 82 minutes of housework per day while British men commit just over an hour of their day to duties at home. When it comes to chores, Indian men are some of the very worst in the world, only managing a mere 19 minutes per day. That comes as little surprise - India only managed 114th place on the World Economi


Isme bhi Modi ka haath hai?


----------



## TejasMk3

I think most of us know this, but still a nice collection:

*The Loyal Descendants- Part 1*
Almost every high-profile person in the Congress-Communist establishment is connected to each other whether it is in politics or bureaucracy or journalism.

There is a mind-boggling web of interconnectedness that relates one journalist-historian-writer-politician-bureaucrat with another journalist-historian-writer-politician-bureaucrat.

Almost every high-profile person in the Congress-Communist establishment is connected to each other whether it is in politics or bureaucracy or journalism. Recent books by Kuldip Nayar, Tavleen Singh, and Sanjaya Baru also tells the same. Here is one set of sample:

*THE THAPARS:*

Remember the brutal _Jaliyanwallah Bagh_ _massacre_, the monstrous act of General Dyer? Even the arch-imperialist Winston Churchill condemned it as a “monstrous event, an event which stood in singular and sinister isolation”.

General Reginald Dyer and his actions were backed by Punjab Governor Sir Michael O’Dwyer and the colonial government of India headed by Lord Chelmsford. Not a surprise.

But, General Dyer and Michael O’Dwyer (who was subsequently shot by Udham Singh) had admirers in India as well. The prominent name on the list was none other than Dewan Bahadur Kunj Behari Thapar of Lahore. In fact, the Golden Temple management (the predecessor of the SGPC) presented Dyer a Kirpan (sword) and a Siropa (turban) along with Rs. 1.75 Lakhs contributed by Kunj Bihari Thapar, Umar Hayat Khan, Chaudhary Gajjan Singh and Rai Bahadur Lal Chand. Report

Thapar’s family was newly wealthy, having made their fortune in trade during the first world war, as commission agents for the colonial British Indian Army. Kunj Behari Thapar did everything necessary to please his colonial masters to keep his hold in the British Indian Army. For loyalty during Jallianwala crisis, Kunj Behari Thapar was awarded the Most Excellent Order of the British Empire in 1920. (Copy of the Edinburgh Gazette).

Kunj Behari Thapar had three sons 1) Daya Ram Thapar, 2) Prem Nath Thapar and 3) Pran Nath Thapar and five daughters.

*Daya Ram Thapar: *Daya Ram Thapar worked in the Military Medical Services of India with the influence of his father and retired as Director General of Indian Armed Forces Medical Services. He has a son Romesh Thapar and two daughters Bimla Thapar and Romila Thapar.




*Romesh Thapar: *Born in Lahore, Romesh Thapar Singh married Tejbir, went to England for his education. Starting as a fashionable socialist, Thapar developed into a Marxist ideologue over the years, and remained a member of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) until his death.Romesh Thapar started Seminar, as a monthly journal, and established a stable revenue model predictably; nearly all the advertising revenue comes from the government, and a large proportion of the sales are also to public institutions and libraries. Thapar also shifted base to Delhi from Mumbai to leverage their growing political clout in the socialist and “socially progressive” Nehru-led dispensation. They were duly allotted prime property at a low rate by the government. Thapar and his wife grew especially close to Indira Gandhi through the 1960s and 1970s. Although he had known her earlier, it was after Nehru’s death that Thapar became a part of the inner circle of then Prime Minister Indira Gandhi. This connection brought Thapar significant clout in society and government, and numerous sinecures were showered on him as patronage. Thapar served at various times as director of the India International Centre, of the National Books Development Board, of the ITDC, and as vice-chairperson of the National Bal Bhavan, Delhi, all of which are government sinecures conferred on him by successive Congress Party governments.
*Romila Thapar:* A famous “top” typical JNU Nehruvian communist ideologue historian, who gets to write our textbooks and pollute them with pro-Congress Marxist propaganda. Thapar’s appointment to the Library of Congress’s Kluge Chair in 2003 was opposed in an online petition bearing more than 2,000 signatures because she was a “Marxist and anti-Hindu”The Communist Party of India (Marxist) supported her appointment by calling her “a liberal with a scientific outlook.” To Know more about the great historian, you may check this piece: (Eminent Historian’s continuing fraud)
*2.) Pran Nath Thapar: *General Pran Nath Thapar was the youngest son of Diwan Bahadur Kunj Behari Thapar of Lahore. In March 1936, Thapar married Bimla Bashiram Sehgal, sister of Gautam Sehgal, whose wife Nayantara Sehgal (recently famed for her award wapasi) was a daughter of Vijayalaxmi Pandit and niece of JawaharLal Nehru.





*Gen. Pran* *Nath* *Thapar *was the only Indian Army Chief to have lost a war (Against China in 1962). However, on his retirement, Gen. K.S. Thimayya recommended Lt. Gen. S. P. P. Thorat as his successor, was however overruled, and Pran Nath Thapar was selected. It’s amazing how Pran Nath Thapar’s role in 1962 debacle is left out of history books. He was forced to and resigned in disgrace after the debacle.

General Thapar and Smt. Bimla Thapar had four children, of whom the youngest is the prominent journalist Karan Thapar.

*Karan Thapar:* A famous media personality who also writes columns frequently for Hindustan Times. The Nehru family itself is related, through blood and marriages, to the high-profile Thapar family. To know more about his journalism, you may refer this piece: (Karan Thapar‘s advice to Narendra Modi)







*THE SINGHS:*

Son of Sujan Singh of village Hudali in Khushab, Shahpur District (Now Pakistan), *Sobha Singh* was a witness in the assembly bomb explosion incident on April 8, 1929. He identified Bhagat Singh and Batukeshwar Dutt and subsequently on Sobha Singh’s testimony, Bhagat Singh, Sukhdev and Rajguru were sent to gallows.

Sujan Singh & Sobha Singh were accepted as senior-grade contractors and building contracts of Lutyen’s Delhi were being given out to them when Hardinge, the Viceroy of India, announced the plan to move the British Indian Capital City to Delhi. For the South Block, and War Memorial Arch (now India Gate), the uneducated Sobha Singh was the sole builder. Sobha Singh bought as much land in Delhi as he could. He bought several extensive sites at as little as Rs 2 per square yard, freehold. There were few other takers, and he came to be described as ‘Adhi Dilli Da Malik’ (the owner of half of Delhi). He was knighted in the 1944 Birthday Honors. The younger brother of Sir Sobha Singh, Sardar Ujjal Singh later became a parliamentarian, and also Governor of Tamil Nadu.

Sir Sobha had four sons: Bhagwant Singh, Khushwant Singh (prominent journalist, and author), Major Gurbakash and Daljit, and a daughter, Mohinder Kaur.

*Khushwant Singh* was a vocal Indira Gandhi supporter and known to be the most open Emergency apologist. Sir Sobha’s daughter Mohinder Kaur is known for being accommodative with her






daughter-in-law *Rukhsana Sultana*, wife of son and Army Officer, Shivendar Singh. Rukhsana was famous for being a close friend and accomplice of Sanjay Gandhi during the emergency and also later known for being the mother of actress, Amrita Singh.

Khushwant Singh’s son Rahul Singh can easily be found on NDTV or some other news channels defending the serious sexual/criminal offenders, the likes of Tarun Tejpal, Testa Setalwad, and R.K. Pachauri.






It is indeed interesting that grand-daughter of Kunj Behari Thapar (Jaliyanwallah Bagh massacre apologist), *Malvika Singh* married *Tejbir Singh*, the grandson of Sir Sobha Singh whose testimony sent Bhagat Singh, Sukhdev, and Rajguru to gallows. Some reunion this.

The circuit of *loyal descendants* completes and running in the name of *SEMINAR*Magazine. Started by Romesh Thapar, *Seminar* continues to be published from Delhi, brought out by Thapar’s daughter Malavika Singh and her husband Tejbir Singh and is a LOYAL platform for the Congress ecosystem.

To know more, here is the link to one of its issues of *Seminar*.

It’s a common ploy among the liberal chatting class to hound their Hindu interlocutors as intellectual descendants of Godse. The Late Khushwant Singh, Romesh Thapar, Romila Thapar and now Tejbir and Malvika Singh along with Karan Thapar used this insinuation effectively. Someone must tell them – We may or may not be intellectuals, but you are direct descendants of the British collaborator Dewan Kunj Behari Thapar and Sir Sobha Singh and still enjoying the lifestyle on money earned by betraying India and as being an accomplice to the Congress’s brazen corruption.

– Shwetank Bhushan Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766690899673829377
lost all support of libtards

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ashok321 said:


> How was the Congress able to inject PM 2.5 in Indian atmosphere?
> Particularly in Delhi where it had most of its representatives along with its heads.
> 
> I understand your hatred for Congress, but do not be a laughing stock on PDF, as far as the science & the logic is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are myopic Modi's plans against this?
> None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the following, India is treated as black sheep in the UN.
> Sad.




You bootlickers of Anti National Congress are a JOKE not only on PDF but worldwide.
Anti National Congress destroyed India, looted the tax payers money, divided the country on caste creed, religion, encouraged corruption at all levels, failed administration.

Chootiya Nehru returned Pakis Ocupied Kashmir and ensured India suffered forever.
Italy Bar dancer Sonia kept on looting India left right center and ensured all wealth is T/F to Italy.

*You are nation looters, death to your Gandhi family and bar dancer Sonia.*



TejasMk3 said:


> I think most of us know this, but still a nice collection:
> 
> *The Loyal Descendants- Part 1*
> Almost every high-profile person in the Congress-Communist establishment is connected to each other whether it is in politics or bureaucracy or journalism.
> 
> There is a mind-boggling web of interconnectedness that relates one journalist-historian-writer-politician-bureaucrat with another journalist-historian-writer-politician-bureaucrat.
> 
> Almost every high-profile person in the Congress-Communist establishment is connected to each other whether it is in politics or bureaucracy or journalism. Recent books by Kuldip Nayar, Tavleen Singh, and Sanjaya Baru also tells the same. Here is one set of sample:
> 
> *THE THAPARS:*
> 
> Remember the brutal _Jaliyanwallah Bagh_ _massacre_, the monstrous act of General Dyer? Even the arch-imperialist Winston Churchill condemned it as a “monstrous event, an event which stood in singular and sinister isolation”.
> 
> General Reginald Dyer and his actions were backed by Punjab Governor Sir Michael O’Dwyer and the colonial government of India headed by Lord Chelmsford. Not a surprise.
> 
> But, General Dyer and Michael O’Dwyer (who was subsequently shot by Udham Singh) had admirers in India as well. The prominent name on the list was none other than Dewan Bahadur Kunj Behari Thapar of Lahore. In fact, the Golden Temple management (the predecessor of the SGPC) presented Dyer a Kirpan (sword) and a Siropa (turban) along with Rs. 1.75 Lakhs contributed by Kunj Bihari Thapar, Umar Hayat Khan, Chaudhary Gajjan Singh and Rai Bahadur Lal Chand. Report
> 
> Thapar’s family was newly wealthy, having made their fortune in trade during the first world war, as commission agents for the colonial British Indian Army. Kunj Behari Thapar did everything necessary to please his colonial masters to keep his hold in the British Indian Army. For loyalty during Jallianwala crisis, Kunj Behari Thapar was awarded the Most Excellent Order of the British Empire in 1920. (Copy of the Edinburgh Gazette).
> 
> Kunj Behari Thapar had three sons 1) Daya Ram Thapar, 2) Prem Nath Thapar and 3) Pran Nath Thapar and five daughters.
> 
> *Daya Ram Thapar: *Daya Ram Thapar worked in the Military Medical Services of India with the influence of his father and retired as Director General of Indian Armed Forces Medical Services. He has a son Romesh Thapar and two daughters Bimla Thapar and Romila Thapar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Romesh Thapar: *Born in Lahore, Romesh Thapar Singh married Tejbir, went to England for his education. Starting as a fashionable socialist, Thapar developed into a Marxist ideologue over the years, and remained a member of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) until his death.Romesh Thapar started Seminar, as a monthly journal, and established a stable revenue model predictably; nearly all the advertising revenue comes from the government, and a large proportion of the sales are also to public institutions and libraries. Thapar also shifted base to Delhi from Mumbai to leverage their growing political clout in the socialist and “socially progressive” Nehru-led dispensation. They were duly allotted prime property at a low rate by the government. Thapar and his wife grew especially close to Indira Gandhi through the 1960s and 1970s. Although he had known her earlier, it was after Nehru’s death that Thapar became a part of the inner circle of then Prime Minister Indira Gandhi. This connection brought Thapar significant clout in society and government, and numerous sinecures were showered on him as patronage. Thapar served at various times as director of the India International Centre, of the National Books Development Board, of the ITDC, and as vice-chairperson of the National Bal Bhavan, Delhi, all of which are government sinecures conferred on him by successive Congress Party governments.
> *Romila Thapar:* A famous “top” typical JNU Nehruvian communist ideologue historian, who gets to write our textbooks and pollute them with pro-Congress Marxist propaganda. Thapar’s appointment to the Library of Congress’s Kluge Chair in 2003 was opposed in an online petition bearing more than 2,000 signatures because she was a “Marxist and anti-Hindu”The Communist Party of India (Marxist) supported her appointment by calling her “a liberal with a scientific outlook.” To Know more about the great historian, you may check this piece: (Eminent Historian’s continuing fraud)
> *2.) Pran Nath Thapar: *General Pran Nath Thapar was the youngest son of Diwan Bahadur Kunj Behari Thapar of Lahore. In March 1936, Thapar married Bimla Bashiram Sehgal, sister of Gautam Sehgal, whose wife Nayantara Sehgal (recently famed for her award wapasi) was a daughter of Vijayalaxmi Pandit and niece of JawaharLal Nehru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gen. Pran* *Nath* *Thapar *was the only Indian Army Chief to have lost a war (Against China in 1962). However, on his retirement, Gen. K.S. Thimayya recommended Lt. Gen. S. P. P. Thorat as his successor, was however overruled, and Pran Nath Thapar was selected. It’s amazing how Pran Nath Thapar’s role in 1962 debacle is left out of history books. He was forced to and resigned in disgrace after the debacle.
> 
> General Thapar and Smt. Bimla Thapar had four children, of whom the youngest is the prominent journalist Karan Thapar.
> 
> *Karan Thapar:* A famous media personality who also writes columns frequently for Hindustan Times. The Nehru family itself is related, through blood and marriages, to the high-profile Thapar family. To know more about his journalism, you may refer this piece: (Karan Thapar‘s advice to Narendra Modi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE SINGHS:*
> 
> Son of Sujan Singh of village Hudali in Khushab, Shahpur District (Now Pakistan), *Sobha Singh* was a witness in the assembly bomb explosion incident on April 8, 1929. He identified Bhagat Singh and Batukeshwar Dutt and subsequently on Sobha Singh’s testimony, Bhagat Singh, Sukhdev and Rajguru were sent to gallows.
> 
> Sujan Singh & Sobha Singh were accepted as senior-grade contractors and building contracts of Lutyen’s Delhi were being given out to them when Hardinge, the Viceroy of India, announced the plan to move the British Indian Capital City to Delhi. For the South Block, and War Memorial Arch (now India Gate), the uneducated Sobha Singh was the sole builder. Sobha Singh bought as much land in Delhi as he could. He bought several extensive sites at as little as Rs 2 per square yard, freehold. There were few other takers, and he came to be described as ‘Adhi Dilli Da Malik’ (the owner of half of Delhi). He was knighted in the 1944 Birthday Honors. The younger brother of Sir Sobha Singh, Sardar Ujjal Singh later became a parliamentarian, and also Governor of Tamil Nadu.
> 
> Sir Sobha had four sons: Bhagwant Singh, Khushwant Singh (prominent journalist, and author), Major Gurbakash and Daljit, and a daughter, Mohinder Kaur.
> 
> *Khushwant Singh* was a vocal Indira Gandhi supporter and known to be the most open Emergency apologist. Sir Sobha’s daughter Mohinder Kaur is known for being accommodative with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daughter-in-law *Rukhsana Sultana*, wife of son and Army Officer, Shivendar Singh. Rukhsana was famous for being a close friend and accomplice of Sanjay Gandhi during the emergency and also later known for being the mother of actress, Amrita Singh.
> 
> Khushwant Singh’s son Rahul Singh can easily be found on NDTV or some other news channels defending the serious sexual/criminal offenders, the likes of Tarun Tejpal, Testa Setalwad, and R.K. Pachauri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed interesting that grand-daughter of Kunj Behari Thapar (Jaliyanwallah Bagh massacre apologist), *Malvika Singh* married *Tejbir Singh*, the grandson of Sir Sobha Singh whose testimony sent Bhagat Singh, Sukhdev, and Rajguru to gallows. Some reunion this.
> 
> The circuit of *loyal descendants* completes and running in the name of *SEMINAR*Magazine. Started by Romesh Thapar, *Seminar* continues to be published from Delhi, brought out by Thapar’s daughter Malavika Singh and her husband Tejbir Singh and is a LOYAL platform for the Congress ecosystem.
> 
> To know more, here is the link to one of its issues of *Seminar*.
> 
> It’s a common ploy among the liberal chatting class to hound their Hindu interlocutors as intellectual descendants of Godse. The Late Khushwant Singh, Romesh Thapar, Romila Thapar and now Tejbir and Malvika Singh along with Karan Thapar used this insinuation effectively. Someone must tell them – We may or may not be intellectuals, but you are direct descendants of the British collaborator Dewan Kunj Behari Thapar and Sir Sobha Singh and still enjoying the lifestyle on money earned by betraying India and as being an accomplice to the Congress’s brazen corruption.
> 
> – Shwetank Bhushan Singh



Communists in India = Chinese bootlickers
Congress = Then Brirtish and now Italy chamchas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

@CorporateAffairs
_
You bootlickers of Anti National Congress are a JOKE not only on PDF but worldwide.
Anti National Congress destroyed India, looted the tax payers money, divided the country on caste creed, religion, encouraged corruption at all levels, failed administration.

Chootiya Nehru returned Pakis Ocupied Kashmir and ensured India suffered forever.
Italy Bar dancer Sonia kept on looting India left right center and ensured all wealth is T/F to Italy._

_*You are nation looters, death to your Gandhi family and bar dancer Sonia.*_


You, only in few different words are _endorsing_ that Indians are moron who voted the Congress again & again.
Indians of all hues voted Congress for more than five decades.

Now go and ask your daddy why.
Have a good time joker.














Only Indian politician to have nearly 9 million people following him on Twitter after Modi.


----------



## TejasMk3

West Bengal congress, highlights a "Bharat Ratna" worthy quote from Rajiv Gandhi on his birthday:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Here cometh the cow again!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766886688958275588


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766894551193616384

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @magudi @SarthakGanguly @Levina @nair @TejasMk3 @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766930396877434880


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766934659145924609

New troll twitter account

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ashok321 said:


> Here cometh the cow again!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766886688958275588


How dare a Hindu voice his opinion! Put him behind bars and slap the NSA on him. 



TejasMk3 said:


> West Bengal congress, highlights a "Bharat Ratna" worthy quote from Rajiv Gandhi on his birthday:


Shake it daddy.

#Blackhumor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Did you know that Modi eats special & rare Himachal vegetable worth 25000 Rs a Kg?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

TejasMk3 said:


> I think most of us know this, but still a nice collection:
> 
> *The Loyal Descendants- Part 1*
> Almost every high-profile person in the Congress-Communist establishment is connected to each other whether it is in politics or bureaucracy or journalism.
> 
> There is a mind-boggling web of interconnectedness that relates one journalist-historian-writer-politician-bureaucrat with another journalist-historian-writer-politician-bureaucrat.
> 
> Almost every high-profile person in the Congress-Communist establishment is connected to each other whether it is in politics or bureaucracy or journalism. Recent books by Kuldip Nayar, Tavleen Singh, and Sanjaya Baru also tells the same. Here is one set of sample:
> 
> *THE THAPARS:*
> 
> Remember the brutal _Jaliyanwallah Bagh_ _massacre_, the monstrous act of General Dyer? Even the arch-imperialist Winston Churchill condemned it as a “monstrous event, an event which stood in singular and sinister isolation”.
> 
> General Reginald Dyer and his actions were backed by Punjab Governor Sir Michael O’Dwyer and the colonial government of India headed by Lord Chelmsford. Not a surprise.
> 
> But, General Dyer and Michael O’Dwyer (who was subsequently shot by Udham Singh) had admirers in India as well. The prominent name on the list was none other than Dewan Bahadur Kunj Behari Thapar of Lahore. In fact, the Golden Temple management (the predecessor of the SGPC) presented Dyer a Kirpan (sword) and a Siropa (turban) along with Rs. 1.75 Lakhs contributed by Kunj Bihari Thapar, Umar Hayat Khan, Chaudhary Gajjan Singh and Rai Bahadur Lal Chand. Report
> 
> Thapar’s family was newly wealthy, having made their fortune in trade during the first world war, as commission agents for the colonial British Indian Army. Kunj Behari Thapar did everything necessary to please his colonial masters to keep his hold in the British Indian Army. For loyalty during Jallianwala crisis, Kunj Behari Thapar was awarded the Most Excellent Order of the British Empire in 1920. (Copy of the Edinburgh Gazette).
> 
> Kunj Behari Thapar had three sons 1) Daya Ram Thapar, 2) Prem Nath Thapar and 3) Pran Nath Thapar and five daughters.
> 
> *Daya Ram Thapar: *Daya Ram Thapar worked in the Military Medical Services of India with the influence of his father and retired as Director General of Indian Armed Forces Medical Services. He has a son Romesh Thapar and two daughters Bimla Thapar and Romila Thapar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Romesh Thapar: *Born in Lahore, Romesh Thapar Singh married Tejbir, went to England for his education. Starting as a fashionable socialist, Thapar developed into a Marxist ideologue over the years, and remained a member of the Communist Party of India (Marxist) until his death.Romesh Thapar started Seminar, as a monthly journal, and established a stable revenue model predictably; nearly all the advertising revenue comes from the government, and a large proportion of the sales are also to public institutions and libraries. Thapar also shifted base to Delhi from Mumbai to leverage their growing political clout in the socialist and “socially progressive” Nehru-led dispensation. They were duly allotted prime property at a low rate by the government. Thapar and his wife grew especially close to Indira Gandhi through the 1960s and 1970s. Although he had known her earlier, it was after Nehru’s death that Thapar became a part of the inner circle of then Prime Minister Indira Gandhi. This connection brought Thapar significant clout in society and government, and numerous sinecures were showered on him as patronage. Thapar served at various times as director of the India International Centre, of the National Books Development Board, of the ITDC, and as vice-chairperson of the National Bal Bhavan, Delhi, all of which are government sinecures conferred on him by successive Congress Party governments.
> *Romila Thapar:* A famous “top” typical JNU Nehruvian communist ideologue historian, who gets to write our textbooks and pollute them with pro-Congress Marxist propaganda. Thapar’s appointment to the Library of Congress’s Kluge Chair in 2003 was opposed in an online petition bearing more than 2,000 signatures because she was a “Marxist and anti-Hindu”The Communist Party of India (Marxist) supported her appointment by calling her “a liberal with a scientific outlook.” To Know more about the great historian, you may check this piece: (Eminent Historian’s continuing fraud)
> *2.) Pran Nath Thapar: *General Pran Nath Thapar was the youngest son of Diwan Bahadur Kunj Behari Thapar of Lahore. In March 1936, Thapar married Bimla Bashiram Sehgal, sister of Gautam Sehgal, whose wife Nayantara Sehgal (recently famed for her award wapasi) was a daughter of Vijayalaxmi Pandit and niece of JawaharLal Nehru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gen. Pran* *Nath* *Thapar *was the only Indian Army Chief to have lost a war (Against China in 1962). However, on his retirement, Gen. K.S. Thimayya recommended Lt. Gen. S. P. P. Thorat as his successor, was however overruled, and Pran Nath Thapar was selected. It’s amazing how Pran Nath Thapar’s role in 1962 debacle is left out of history books. He was forced to and resigned in disgrace after the debacle.
> 
> General Thapar and Smt. Bimla Thapar had four children, of whom the youngest is the prominent journalist Karan Thapar.
> 
> *Karan Thapar:* A famous media personality who also writes columns frequently for Hindustan Times. The Nehru family itself is related, through blood and marriages, to the high-profile Thapar family. To know more about his journalism, you may refer this piece: (Karan Thapar‘s advice to Narendra Modi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE SINGHS:*
> 
> Son of Sujan Singh of village Hudali in Khushab, Shahpur District (Now Pakistan), *Sobha Singh* was a witness in the assembly bomb explosion incident on April 8, 1929. He identified Bhagat Singh and Batukeshwar Dutt and subsequently on Sobha Singh’s testimony, Bhagat Singh, Sukhdev and Rajguru were sent to gallows.
> 
> Sujan Singh & Sobha Singh were accepted as senior-grade contractors and building contracts of Lutyen’s Delhi were being given out to them when Hardinge, the Viceroy of India, announced the plan to move the British Indian Capital City to Delhi. For the South Block, and War Memorial Arch (now India Gate), the uneducated Sobha Singh was the sole builder. Sobha Singh bought as much land in Delhi as he could. He bought several extensive sites at as little as Rs 2 per square yard, freehold. There were few other takers, and he came to be described as ‘Adhi Dilli Da Malik’ (the owner of half of Delhi). He was knighted in the 1944 Birthday Honors. The younger brother of Sir Sobha Singh, Sardar Ujjal Singh later became a parliamentarian, and also Governor of Tamil Nadu.
> 
> Sir Sobha had four sons: Bhagwant Singh, Khushwant Singh (prominent journalist, and author), Major Gurbakash and Daljit, and a daughter, Mohinder Kaur.
> 
> *Khushwant Singh* was a vocal Indira Gandhi supporter and known to be the most open Emergency apologist. Sir Sobha’s daughter Mohinder Kaur is known for being accommodative with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daughter-in-law *Rukhsana Sultana*, wife of son and Army Officer, Shivendar Singh. Rukhsana was famous for being a close friend and accomplice of Sanjay Gandhi during the emergency and also later known for being the mother of actress, Amrita Singh.
> 
> Khushwant Singh’s son Rahul Singh can easily be found on NDTV or some other news channels defending the serious sexual/criminal offenders, the likes of Tarun Tejpal, Testa Setalwad, and R.K. Pachauri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed interesting that grand-daughter of Kunj Behari Thapar (Jaliyanwallah Bagh massacre apologist), *Malvika Singh* married *Tejbir Singh*, the grandson of Sir Sobha Singh whose testimony sent Bhagat Singh, Sukhdev, and Rajguru to gallows. Some reunion this.
> 
> The circuit of *loyal descendants* completes and running in the name of *SEMINAR*Magazine. Started by Romesh Thapar, *Seminar* continues to be published from Delhi, brought out by Thapar’s daughter Malavika Singh and her husband Tejbir Singh and is a LOYAL platform for the Congress ecosystem.
> 
> To know more, here is the link to one of its issues of *Seminar*.
> 
> It’s a common ploy among the liberal chatting class to hound their Hindu interlocutors as intellectual descendants of Godse. The Late Khushwant Singh, Romesh Thapar, Romila Thapar and now Tejbir and Malvika Singh along with Karan Thapar used this insinuation effectively. Someone must tell them – We may or may not be intellectuals, but you are direct descendants of the British collaborator Dewan Kunj Behari Thapar and Sir Sobha Singh and still enjoying the lifestyle on money earned by betraying India and as being an accomplice to the Congress’s brazen corruption.
> 
> – Shwetank Bhushan Singh


All agreed and true.

But what is the contribution of the Hindus in the academic sphere wrt Hinduism or Dharma?

Except for Sita Ram Goel, Ram Swarup, Arun Shourie - can you name any other author who dared venture into the realm of Hindutva literature challenging the anti Hindu narrative?

Even foreigners like David Frawley, Francois Gautier, Koenraad Elst etc have to pitch in to strengthen the Hindutva school of thought!!! In a country where publishing books is cheap and easy, there can be no excuse for not spreading the Hindu message further and wider.

You blame schools teaching anti Hindu history? Good, and you are right. How many volunteers or marketing agents did you see donating or even selling history books from a Hindu POV close to these schools?

You say missionaries are converting Hindus. True again. But how many times have you defended the right of the Hindu retain his faith? Every conversion report, you see and turn the page in disgust. End of story.

Even in the case of Barkhas and Thapars, how many Hindus have filed cases against them for fraud and disharmony? What media campaigns have Hindu orgs undertaken against them? Forget the Social Media activists - this is a new phenomenon. Individual Hindus are taking up the fight that was supposed to be done by an organized Hindu intellectual class. But alas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

#AAP = Doggedly determined against Modi's draconian actions:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766960729631129600


----------



## ashok321

SarthakGanguly said:


> How dare a Hindu voice his opinion! Put him behind bars and slap the NSA





Errr!

What about those 69% Hindus who did not vote for BJP/Modi?
Selectively selective?


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> All agreed and true.
> 
> But what is the contribution of the Hindus in the academic sphere wrt Hinduism or Dharma?
> 
> Except for Sita Ram Goel, Ram Swarup, Arun Shourie - can you name any other author who dared venture into the realm of Hindutva literature challenging the anti Hindu narrative?
> 
> Even foreigners like David Frawley, Francois Gautier, Koenraad Elst etc have to pitch in to strengthen the Hindutva school of thought!!! In a country where publishing books is cheap and easy, there can be no excuse for not spreading the Hindu message further and wider.
> 
> You blame schools teaching anti Hindu history? Good, and you are right. How many volunteers or marketing agents did you see donating or even selling history books from a Hindu POV close to these schools?
> 
> You say missionaries are converting Hindus. True again. But how many times have you defended the right of the Hindu retain his faith? Every conversion report, you see and turn the page in disgust. End of story.
> 
> Even in the case of Barkhas and Thapars, how many Hindus have filed cases against them for fraud and disharmony? What media campaigns have Hindu orgs undertaken against them? Forget the Social Media activists - this is a new phenomenon. Individual Hindus are taking up the fight that was supposed to be done by an organized Hindu intellectual class. But alas.



there's a new awakening . Many external and internal factors have contributed to it . I am confident regardless of election results we've set ourselves on a path where by many Goels and Shouries would rise in the coming decades

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> there's a new awakening . Many external and internal factors have contributed to it . I am confident regardless of election results we've set ourselves on a path where by many Goels and Shouries would rise in the coming decades


Yes, the future is brightening. Regardless of political struggles. 



ashok321 said:


> Errr!
> 
> What about those 69% Hindus who did not vote for BJP/Modi?
> Selectively selective?


I wish India was 100% Hindu. 31 + 69.
But it's not.


----------



## ashok321

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, the future is brightening. Regardless of political struggles.
> 
> 
> I wish India was 100% Hindu. 31 + 69.
> But it's not.



Hence respect others who would not want to be the part of BJP/Modi, yet they are Indians.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ashok321 said:


> Hence respect others who would not want to be the part of BJP/Modi, yet they are Indians.


Your statements make no sense. 

But that is not surprising.


----------



## ashok321

*Deputy,Guju, Urjit Patel To Succeed Raghuram Rajan As Reserve Bank Governor*

*Subramaniam swamy 1*
*India 0*



SarthakGanguly said:


> Your statements make no sense.
> 
> But that is not surprising.



The lack of any specific explanation in the form of rebuttal from your pony mind clearly speaks volume of your handicap.

Your hardwired brain has no room for upgrade.
I feel sorry for your cerebral impediment. 

But keep on keeping & exhibit more of your desolation here.

People like you are dime a dozen here anyway.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ashok321 said:


> The lack of any* specific explanation* in the form of rebuttal from your pony mind clearly speaks volume of your handicap.
> 
> Your hardwired brain has no room for upgrade.
> I feel sorry for your cerebral impediment.
> 
> But keep on keeping & exhibit more of your desolation here.
> 
> People like you are dime a dozen here anyway.


It will be lost on you.

But anyway, adios.


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yes, the future is brightening. Regardless of political struggles.
> 
> I wish India was 100% Hindu. 31 + 69.
> But it's not.



It can, we need to destroy the missionary infrastructure along with the Zakir Naiks and free the temples. Once this has been done the subsequent mixing between people and the change in ideology will automatically bring in a more or less "Hinduised" society..


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> It can, we need to destroy the missionary infrastructure along with the Zakir Naiks and free the temples. Once this has been done the subsequent mixing between people and the change in ideology will automatically bring in a more or less "Hinduised" society..


Yeah. And what has Hindu Hriday Samrat done on that front so far?


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yeah. And what has Hindu Hriday Samrat done on that front so far?



He probably tried and succeeded to some extent(we will know on Aug 24 if the Marathas will agree with the SC, or celebrate despite what the SC preaches). If Marathi's do celebrate Dahi Handi in force, then that will be a message by Hindus. Am only talking about neutralizing the opposing ideological forces. Leaving only one intact...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

SarthakGanguly said:


> It will be lost on you.
> 
> But anyway, adios.


Parting shot:


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Marathas will agree with the SC


Regarding what?


----------



## Star Wars

SarthakGanguly said:


> Regarding what?



SC made a judgement that height of Dahi handi pyramid cannot be more than 20ft and cannot be done by anyone less than 18.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> SC made a judgement that height of Dahi handi pyramid cannot be more than 20ft and cannot be done by anyone less than 18.


Oh, I am out of touch with news details for some time. Thanks.

This is almost a non issue in comparison. Hindus should file cases to free their temples first. Those having money should do it. The Marathas built (rebuilt) the Ghats on Varanasi. Today they need to fight in the intellectual sphere.

I assure you - if a few devotees of each temple do a dharna - voluntarily doing a fast unto death in all temples in India - the draconian religious control can be revoked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> He probably tried and succeeded to some extent(we will know on Aug 24 if the Marathas will agree with the SC, or celebrate despite what the SC preaches). If Marathi's do celebrate Dahi Handi in force, then that will be a message by Hindus. Am only talking about neutralizing the opposing ideological forces. Leaving only one intact...


As a marathi, let me say that no one will take the SC(Sharia Court) seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

AugenBlick said:


> As a marathi, let me say that no one will take the SC(Sharia Court) seriously.


Shubhan Shiva.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> As a marathi, let me say that no one will take the SC(Sharia Court) seriously.







SarthakGanguly said:


> Shubhan Shiva.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766994875828965377

Iese kya hogaya ??? Sanghi hillary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Star Wars said:


> Iese kya hogaya ??? Sanghi hillary


Probably in damage control mode.


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766994875828965377
> 
> Iese kya hogaya ??? Sanghi hillary


Rich Indian-American donors.
PS: any guru/swamy with this hag is to be avoided at all costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> Rich Indian-American donors.
> PS: any guru/swamy with this hag is to be avoided at all costs.



Hmm...the good thing is Indian fiberals will be confused as hell to weather support her or not...


----------



## AugenBlick

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...k-handis-on-table-raj-thackeray/1/743753.html

hahahha



Star Wars said:


> Hmm...the good thing is Indian fiberals will be confused as hell to weather support her or not...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...k-handis-on-table-raj-thackeray/1/743753.html



I am so glad there are the likes of MNS and Shiv Sena around....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Star Wars said:


> I am so glad there are the likes of MNS and Shiv Sena around....


Here is a tip. Always vote for the most extreme right candidate. Even though he may not have a high chance of winning. It shifts the whole dialogue rightwards. My family and I do this almost always, and are vocal about it (we already live in right wing area of the country). It forces the BJP guy to go more right.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

RSS Kerala Prant Karyavah Gopalankutty Master, BJPs Kummanam addressed Hindu Aikya Vedi's mega rally at Malappuram. 

Malappuram is a Sunni majority area...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

Meanwhile in Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

AugenBlick said:


> Meanwhile in Kerala



We ar fighting an uphill battle, but am not too worried. This can be reversed in the long run

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Kerala is the best place in India.
Been there 28 days last month.
Modi has no value there because Keralites are densly educated population wise.
Right now in Perth/Albany. 
Next destination KL Malaysia for a week.
Then heading for Kochi again.

Ernakulam to Fort kochi boat ride. Just paid 4 Rs. Lowest in the world.
There is no religious discrimination, Hindus, Muslims, Christians live happily in Kerala.

Anybody who drives a wedge on religious line in Kerala, must be a conspirator.
There is a total harmoney there.

My tight schedule involves 5 months in Kerala.
Bottom line: People do not like BJP in Kerala = Gods own country.

Myopic Modians aka Right wingers here have special agenda.


----------



## Star Wars

Her coach, Gopichand also refused 50lakhs of add money from Coke saying it was bad for kids

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## A_Poster

SarthakGanguly said:


> All agreed and true.
> 
> But what is the contribution of the Hindus in the academic sphere wrt Hinduism or Dharma?
> 
> Except for Sita Ram Goel, Ram Swarup, Arun Shourie - can you name any other author who dared venture into the realm of Hindutva literature challenging the anti Hindu narrative?
> 
> Even foreigners like David Frawley, Francois Gautier, Koenraad Elst etc have to pitch in to strengthen the Hindutva school of thought!!! In a country where publishing books is cheap and easy, there can be no excuse for not spreading the Hindu message further and wider.
> 
> You blame schools teaching anti Hindu history? Good, and you are right. How many volunteers or marketing agents did you see donating or even selling history books from a Hindu POV close to these schools?
> 
> You say missionaries are converting Hindus. True again. But how many times have you defended the right of the Hindu retain his faith? Every conversion report, you see and turn the page in disgust. End of story.
> 
> Even in the case of Barkhas and Thapars, how many Hindus have filed cases against them for fraud and disharmony? What media campaigns have Hindu orgs undertaken against them? Forget the Social Media activists - this is a new phenomenon. Individual Hindus are taking up the fight that was supposed to be done by an organized Hindu intellectual class. But alas.




Sarthak Ganguly, Are you following TrueIndology on Twitter? He is an extremely intelligent and knowledgeable person on anything related to Indian history, languages, culture, and Kashmir issues (He is also a Kashmiri Pandit like you), and nearly every post of his is an eye opener. I know him from another forum in which he posted under handle of Drona Bhardwaja.


@Rain Man @magudi @Star Wars @AugenBlick @Darmashkian and others, you should also take a look at his twitter handle.

And do quote others RW members also. It is important that right wingers seek get education from knowledgeable people as RW has zero representation in mainstream academia.

@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AugenBlick

A_Poster said:


> Sarthak Ganguly, Are you following TrueIndology on Twitter? He is an extremely intelligent and knowledgeable person on anything related to Indian history, languages, culture, and Kashmir issues (He is also a Kashmiri Pandit like you), and nearly every post of his is an eye opener. I know him from another forum in which he posted under handle of Drona Bhardwaja.
> 
> 
> @Rain Man @magudi @Star Wars @AugenBlick @Darmashkian and others, you should also take a look at his twitter handle.
> 
> And do quote others RW members also. It is important that right wingers seek get education from knowledgeable people as RW has zero representation in mainstream academia.


I know and @yugaparivartan is good too. They have a website as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## A_Poster

Another good handle to follow with same qualities is Adivaraha ( @vajrayudha11 ).

He is also a very knowledgable poster on Indian historty, culture. art, architecture. He also posted on another history forum under handle Jinit. Both he and Drona Bhardwaja have stopped posting there due to issues with moderation.


@SarthakGanguly @Rain Man @Nilgiri @Star Wars @AugenBlick @Darmashkian

I sometime wonder why VHP/RSS/BJP people do not refer to Social media in order to gather debating points for evening debates. There are some very good posters out there in a sea of trolls.

Islamists on twitter tried to get TrueIndology banned during Wani saga, but ban was eventually revoked in a day.

@TejasMk3 Take a look at this and my last post in which I forgot to quote you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767015584840097793
Only Modi is right in India, every other non BJP CM is wrong.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767009306101243904






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767007290788642816
Now Ambanis rule RBI!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766902332856504320
Where is AK?
He is so honest yet simple soul:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767018625844805632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766975712075014146


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> RSS Kerala Prant Karyavah Gopalankutty Master, BJPs Kummanam addressed Hindu Aikya Vedi's mega rally at Malappuram.
> 
> Malappuram is a Sunni majority area...
> View attachment 327455



Finally Hindu's showed some spine against love jihadies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767005278319415296


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> Finally Hindu's showed some spine against love jihadies



The RSS in Kerala are of a different breed, they kill and get killed quiet often. Take into account the police and the judiciary is likely to be against them always. There are certain RSS localities where the left would never dare to enter...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> The RSS in Kerala are of a different breed, they kill and get killed quiet often. Take into account the police and the judiciary is likely to be against them always. There are certain RSS localities where the left would never dare to enter...



That image never helped Bjp politically ,Growth was restricted to such pockets ...But now things are changing in bjp's favor with out much effort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> That image never helped Bjp politically ,Growth was restricted to such pockets ...But now things are changing in bjp's favor with out much effort



BJP never bothered to try in Kerala, if they did there would be plenty of backers. Majority of the left leaners in Kerala don't know what left is, you have the most devout Hindus voting for left, simply because they don't know what going on.


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> BJP never bothered to try in Kerala, if they did there would be plenty of backers. Majority of the left leaners in Kerala don't know what left is, you have the most devout Hindus voting for left, simply because they don't know what going on.



Tried hard in last election 14% is not a bad vote share in a state with 48% minorities ,recent local body by poll results are also encouraging but its difficult to get those left leaning devout Hindus they are too much loyal to CPI(M) ,malayalthil parjnal kannadchu iruttakunvaranu e left leaning Hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

A_Poster said:


> Another good handle to follow with same qualities is Adivaraha ( @vajrayudha11 ).
> 
> He is also a very knowledgable poster on Indian historty, culture. art, architecture. He also posted on another history forum under handle Jinit. Both he and Drona Bhardwaja have stopped posting there due to issues with moderation.
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man @Nilgiri @Star Wars @AugenBlick @Darmashkian
> 
> I sometime wonder why VHP/RSS/BJP people do not refer to Social media in order to gather debating points for evening debates. There are some very good posters out there in a sea of trolls.
> 
> Islamists on twitter tried to get TrueIndology banned during Wani saga, but ban was eventually revoked in a day.
> 
> @TejasMk3 Take a look at this and my last post in which I forgot to quote you.


Is he Lord Manvan?



A_Poster said:


> Sarthak Ganguly, Are you following TrueIndology on Twitter? He is an extremely intelligent and knowledgeable person on anything related to Indian history, languages, culture, and Kashmir issues (He is also a Kashmiri Pandit like you), and nearly every post of his is an eye opener. I know him from another forum in which he posted under handle of Drona Bhardwaja.
> 
> 
> @Rain Man @magudi @Star Wars @AugenBlick @Darmashkian and others, you should also take a look at his twitter handle.
> 
> And do quote others RW members also. It is important that right wingers seek get education from knowledgeable people as RW has zero representation in mainstream academia.
> 
> @Nilgiri


Thanks. 

Though the unearthing of old broken and smashed temples, in their thousands, the savage oppression, the merciless wars are heartbreaking...

Also, I doubt Hindutvavadis can be called Right Wing. Most of us stand for a true Godless constitution with no group appeased, equality for all, free market but with safeguards. It is a very respectable Centrist position. We should not push ourselves to the Right in all places just because we are aligned against the Regressive Left. 

In fact the RSS can be considered quite Leftist in their economic outlook.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

SarthakGanguly said:


> Is he Lord Manvan?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Though the unearthing of old broken and smashed temples, in their thousands, the savage oppression, the merciless wars are heartbreaking...
> 
> Also, I doubt Hindutvavadis can be called Right Wing. Most of us stand for a true Godless constitution with no group appeased, equality for all, free market but with safeguards. It is a very respectable Centrist position. We should not push ourselves to the Right in all places just because we are aligned against the Regressive Left.
> 
> In fact the RSS can be considered quite Leftist in their economic outlook.



Agreed. That is why I always say push to the most right position possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ashok321 said:


> @CorporateAffairs
> 
> Only Indian politician to have nearly 9 million people following him on Twitter *after Modi*.


----------



## Star Wars

Indian MOS External affairs M.J.Ackbar in meeting with Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Star Wars said:


> Indian MOS External affairs M.J.Ackbar in meeting with Assad
> 
> View attachment 327560



Dayyummm our great worthy Ackbar went to Syria?


----------



## Star Wars

Nilgiri said:


> Dayyummm our great worthy Ackbar went to Syria?



Syria and Iraq, call me a conspiracy theorist, but something is going on behind the scenes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Star Wars said:


> Syria and Iraq, call me a conspiracy theorist, but something is going on behind the scenes...


Nothing much... Erdogan trying to Join forces with world powers Russia, China, India, Iran to counter USA,EU and Sheikhdoms ... He wants to secure peace in Syria to settle his borders ... USA could start funding Gullen and PKK any moment ...

We must stay away from this ... we need to maintain excellent relationships with all parties USA , EU and Sheikhdoms our major piggie bank and future Trump card... As well with Iran and Russia just to keep our leftist happy while keeping our neighbors busy...



Star Wars said:


> View attachment 327498


Our Mothers Milk, Gods Blessings, Forefathers Spirits other then that I cant find any reason of strength in Character of an average Hindu... we are weak by all means...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

SarthakGanguly said:


> Is he Lord Manvan?



No.

He is a Gujarati. Manvan is from Kerala. Also his interest is in history, architecture, and cultural HInduism; while Manvan's was focused on religion. Also his patience is infinite in comparison to Manan.

And Manvan is/was also a knowledgeable poster, though very obstinate if you do not agree with him; a perfect antidote for posters like Joe Shearer. 




SarthakGanguly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Though the unearthing of old broken and smashed temples, in their thousands, the savage oppression, the merciless wars are heartbreaking...
> 
> Also, I doubt Hindutvavadis can be called Right Wing. Most of us stand for a true Godless constitution with no group appeased, equality for all, free market but with safeguards. It is a very respectable Centrist position. We should not push ourselves to the Right in all places just because we are aligned against the Regressive Left.
> 
> In fact the RSS can be considered quite Leftist in their economic outlook.



Right wing comes in many flavors; religious right is just one of of them. Also a lot of people who support religious right do so as a defensive measure.

Let's be honest. There is not much difference between low brained humans and apes. This is one of the reason why Islam has been so successful (apart from using sword). It is a very simple religion which has a book and you have to follow it verbatim. No need to apply your brain. This makes Islam naturally attractive to people with low empathy and intelligence, which make majority of population, compared to more intellectual religions which complex philosophies. Thus in order to retain raw numbers and defend against Islam, ritualistic religion need to be promoted, and made part of people's identity. 

If HInduism has to survive in long term ,only way to do it is by making it part of secular identity of lay person (who today is religious, but for ritualistic reasons). Hinduism is very vulnerable to attacks from "book people" who wave around a book as means of salvation; a very attractive proposition for imbeciles. Hinduism ,in old days, survived because of caste system; as converting to Islam would make you a social outcast ,a dhobi ka kutta, unless whole of his caste converts. That mechanism is neither relaible ,nor desirable, today.


Also RSS original views on economy are as retarded as CPM's. Only difference is that after knowing that its policies are destructive for economy, and would convert India into a freer North Korea; RSS is willing to retreat back from its economic position for sake of country,while commies would drag us all to their Marxist hell for sake of ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

A_Poster said:


> No.
> 
> He is a Gujarati. Manvan is from Kerala. Also his interest is in history, architecture, and cultural HInduism; while Manvan's was focused on religion. Also his patience is infinite in comparison to Manan.
> 
> And Manvan is/was also a knowledgeable poster, though very obstinate if you do not agree with him; a perfect antidote for posters like Joe Shearer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing comes in many flavors; religious right is just one of of them. Also a lot of people who support religious right do so as a defensive measure.
> 
> Let's be honest. There is not much difference between low brained humans and apes. This is one of the reason why Islam has been so successful (apart from using sword). It is a very simple religion which has a book and you have to follow it verbatim. No need to apply your brain. This makes Islam naturally attractive to people with low empathy and intelligence, which make majority of population, compared to more intellectual religions which complex philosophies. Thus in order to retain raw numbers and defend against Islam, ritualistic religion need to be promoted, and made part of people's identity.
> 
> If HInduism has to survive in long term ,only way to do it is by making it part of secular identity of lay person (who today is religious, but for ritualistic reasons). Hinduism is very vulnerable to attacks from "book people" who wave around a book as means of salvation; a very attractive proposition for imbeciles. Hinduism ,in old days, survived because of caste system; as converting to Islam would make you a social outcast ,a dhobi ka kutta, unless whole of his caste converts. That mechanism is neither relaible ,nor desirable, today.
> 
> 
> Also RSS original views on economy are as retarded as CPM's. Only difference is that after knowing that its policies are destructive for economy, and would convert India into a freer North Korea; RSS is willing to retreat back from its economic position for sake of country,while commies would drag us all to their Marxist hell for sake of ideology.



Do you happen to enjoy scotch per chance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767025383619170304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752708939486203904






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752707377233821696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767112609313193984
Even intellectual Pakistanis are with kejriwal:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767059749380685824
Modi is clearly an anti Indian PM:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766229611147587585


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767059896101539841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767028036587827200
Such things will be the things of the past if AAP came to power in Goa.
BJP/Congress = India's ruin & rot.

Just analyse. Modi is not pushing Sonia G out from 10 Janapath property, her 20 billion dollars in overseas banks is not even talked about by Modi. 

And you call this crook a honest PM?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764473696698245125
One more example of a crook PM of India!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767045144541560833
India is ruled by Guju power:

Gujurati gang>>> Modi-Amit-Adani-Ambani-U Patel RBI Governor.

Shame on Modi!







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764108409457213441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767071753772240896


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767066973700186114

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767062598445441024
Go Goa Gone!






Addressing the Goa crowd standing on the table.
Simplicity = kejriwal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767026984123830272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767049484077367297





55% say "No ache din"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767043832235986944
India/Modi fudging its GDP numbers:

http://satyagrah.scroll.in/article/22755/the-gdp-growth-rate-figures-and-dr-goebbels


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766969284555702277


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767215793972977666
Punjab belongs to AAP. Anything else would be uncivilized.


----------



## magudi

SarthakGanguly said:


> Is he Lord Manvan?
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us stand for a true Godless constitution with no group appeased




That's exactly how a Hindu rashtra constitution should be  most of the Orthodox hindu schools of thought don't give 2 shits about God . Even if a god exists , it's none of our bloody business for the time being . A worldview that's in stark contrast to that of middle Eastern tribes who want to establish a monopoly for their Supreme being

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

India's hidden talent:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767191466997186561


----------



## TejasMk3

It seems YSR govt tried to shut down Gopi's Badminton academy:
Government Ruins Gopichand's Academy Dream

India's badminton scene has become mired in politics after former All England champion Pullela Gopichand's hopes of starting an academy was foiled by a state leader.

Gopichand, India's last All England men's singles winner was moving ahead with building his academy on land given as a gift by the government.

However, according to media reports, YSR Reddy, the chief minister of Indian state Andhra Pradesh, has ordered that the land be returned.

The Pullela Gopichand Badminton Academy was meant to be one of the best in India, to complement that of another Indian All England champion, Prakash Padukone, who runs a school in Bangalore.

The land was a gift from former state leader Chandrababbu Naidu. However, his successor, Reddy, wants the land to be given to the Sports Authority of Andhra Pradesh instead.

The government's decision is based on the fact that the academy will have a swimming pool and tennis court in order to help with the overall development of badminton players.

The government is adamant that these facilities will be of no use to badminton players. According to Indian media, the government order read as follows:

"*The plan submitted shows that in the remaining area what is proposed are Children Play Area, Tennis court, and Swimming pool which are neither critical to Badminton Academy nor constructed upon." 

Gopichand, not surprisingly, was devastated by the decision. He was quoted as saying: "I have read this news in the newspapers. But clearly the government has alloted this land to build a sports and badminton academy and not badminton courts alone. 

"If you want an academy, across training and sport is a very important thing. We need other sports also to be played because otherwise you are using the same set of muscles over and over again." *

Apart from the heartbreak of seeing his dream academy destroyed, Gopichand may also face financial difficulties because of a hefty loan he took out to build the complex.

He said: "I think personally there is a lot of effort put in. Not only the money part of it, but the amount of effort gone on to build this is tremendous. That's something which we can't even measure."



Could also see a few other media hit jobs against him....the problems people have to go through.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767203550963392512


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> It seems YSR govt tried to shut down Gopi's Badminton academy:
> Government Ruins Gopichand's Academy Dream
> 
> India's badminton scene has become mired in politics after former All England champion Pullela Gopichand's hopes of starting an academy was foiled by a state leader.
> 
> Gopichand, India's last All England men's singles winner was moving ahead with building his academy on land given as a gift by the government.
> 
> However, according to media reports, YSR Reddy, the chief minister of Indian state Andhra Pradesh, has ordered that the land be returned.
> 
> The Pullela Gopichand Badminton Academy was meant to be one of the best in India, to complement that of another Indian All England champion, Prakash Padukone, who runs a school in Bangalore.
> 
> The land was a gift from former state leader Chandrababbu Naidu. However, his successor, Reddy, wants the land to be given to the Sports Authority of Andhra Pradesh instead.
> 
> The government's decision is based on the fact that the academy will have a swimming pool and tennis court in order to help with the overall development of badminton players.
> 
> The government is adamant that these facilities will be of no use to badminton players. According to Indian media, the government order read as follows:
> 
> "*The plan submitted shows that in the remaining area what is proposed are Children Play Area, Tennis court, and Swimming pool which are neither critical to Badminton Academy nor constructed upon."
> 
> Gopichand, not surprisingly, was devastated by the decision. He was quoted as saying: "I have read this news in the newspapers. But clearly the government has alloted this land to build a sports and badminton academy and not badminton courts alone.
> 
> "If you want an academy, across training and sport is a very important thing. We need other sports also to be played because otherwise you are using the same set of muscles over and over again." *
> 
> Apart from the heartbreak of seeing his dream academy destroyed, Gopichand may also face financial difficulties because of a hefty loan he took out to build the complex.
> 
> He said: "I think personally there is a lot of effort put in. Not only the money part of it, but the amount of effort gone on to build this is tremendous. That's something which we can't even measure."
> 
> 
> 
> Could also see a few other media hit jobs against him....the problems people have to go through.




Lets hope Gopichand at least gets the funds necessary now to build his dream academy....


----------



## TejasMk3

Classic example of how a lot of news/attacks/"famous pictures" are manufactured:

Once The Face Of Gujarat's Riots, Ashok Mochi Now Talks About Dalit-Muslim Unity

Then...Evil aggressive Bajrang Dal worker:






How this photograph happened:


> Meanwhile, a photographer (Sebastian D’Souza from Mumbai Mirror) approached me asked me to pose like a rioter. I picked up an iron rod to show how angry I am. The next day I saw myself on the front page of almost all publications. Since then, I became a villain and face of Gujarat riots across the world. The photo landed me in jail for 14 days. Later, I was acquitted by a lower court because there was not a single bit of evidence to show my participation in the massacre,” he added.




Now With Qutub Udin Ansari, talks about "Dalit Muslim unity"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

If India has a crook as its PM, what future are we talking of ?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767200364521201669
Shame on a crook Modi:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767189734288347137


----------



## Nilgiri

TejasMk3 said:


> It seems YSR govt tried to shut down Gopi's Badminton academy:
> Government Ruins Gopichand's Academy Dream
> 
> India's badminton scene has become mired in politics after former All England champion Pullela Gopichand's hopes of starting an academy was foiled by a state leader.
> 
> Gopichand, India's last All England men's singles winner was moving ahead with building his academy on land given as a gift by the government.
> 
> However, according to media reports, YSR Reddy, the chief minister of Indian state Andhra Pradesh, has ordered that the land be returned.
> 
> The Pullela Gopichand Badminton Academy was meant to be one of the best in India, to complement that of another Indian All England champion, Prakash Padukone, who runs a school in Bangalore.
> 
> The land was a gift from former state leader Chandrababbu Naidu. However, his successor, Reddy, wants the land to be given to the Sports Authority of Andhra Pradesh instead.
> 
> The government's decision is based on the fact that the academy will have a swimming pool and tennis court in order to help with the overall development of badminton players.
> 
> The government is adamant that these facilities will be of no use to badminton players. According to Indian media, the government order read as follows:
> 
> "*The plan submitted shows that in the remaining area what is proposed are Children Play Area, Tennis court, and Swimming pool which are neither critical to Badminton Academy nor constructed upon."
> 
> Gopichand, not surprisingly, was devastated by the decision. He was quoted as saying: "I have read this news in the newspapers. But clearly the government has alloted this land to build a sports and badminton academy and not badminton courts alone.
> 
> "If you want an academy, across training and sport is a very important thing. We need other sports also to be played because otherwise you are using the same set of muscles over and over again." *
> 
> Apart from the heartbreak of seeing his dream academy destroyed, Gopichand may also face financial difficulties because of a hefty loan he took out to build the complex.
> 
> He said: "I think personally there is a lot of effort put in. Not only the money part of it, but the amount of effort gone on to build this is tremendous. That's something which we can't even measure."
> 
> 
> 
> Could also see a few other media hit jobs against him....the problems people have to go through.



Yup i remember when this happened. Just for political revenge against Naidu, this YSR twit tried doing that.

Guess who had the last laugh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767218446966726656


----------



## 911

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766894551193616384
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @magudi @SarthakGanguly @Levina @nair @TejasMk3 @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA


Link to full video anyone? And what is his name...


----------



## Darmashkian

Juggernautjatt said:


> As a marathi, let me say that no one will take the SC(Sharia Court) seriously.


IN AP & TN, most people ignored the SC rulings on jallikattu & bull-cart racing. But the larger & more popular/well known events had to be cancelled.

Indian bureaucrats & judiciary have the mentality of -"If it's not regulated, it is illegal & wrong." Or "Unless it is allowed by us, it should not be allowed to happen". This is not liberalism.(or classical liberalism as I call it)
Such stuff is typical of those who support Big government & left wing views



Star Wars said:


> Hmm...the good thing is Indian fiberals will be confused as hell to weather support her or not...


They know she is one of them & is doing this for minority votes. They will still support her.



A_Poster said:


> Another good handle to follow with same qualities is Adivaraha ( @vajrayudha11 ).
> 
> He is also a very knowledgable poster on Indian historty, culture. art, architecture. He also posted on another history forum under handle Jinit. Both he and Drona Bhardwaja have stopped posting there due to issues with moderation.
> 
> 
> @SarthakGanguly @Rain Man @Nilgiri @Star Wars @AugenBlick @Darmashkian
> 
> I sometime wonder why VHP/RSS/BJP people do not refer to Social media in order to gather debating points for evening debates. There are some very good posters out there in a sea of trolls.
> 
> Islamists on twitter tried to get TrueIndology banned during Wani saga, but ban was eventually revoked in a day.
> 
> @TejasMk3 Take a look at this and my last post in which I forgot to quote you.



Try @realitycheckind on twitter too to understand how the left-liberal group works in courts & the judiciary & the dangers of leftist big govt. legislation.

For economic RWers & libertarians, do try @ScrewedbyState

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TejasMk3

A_Poster said:


> I sometime wonder why VHP/RSS/BJP people do not refer to Social media in order to gather debating points for evening debates. There are some very good posters out there in a sea of trolls.





Darmashkian said:


> Try @realitycheckind on twitter too to understand how the left-liberal group works in courts & the judiciary & the dangers of leftist big govt. legislation.



Does anyone know what happened to @SighBaboo, used to be a very useful handle, especially when combined with Reality Check India, you could literally see money transfer, propaganda and legislation from source to the end point of the Media-NGO-court nexus. Really miss that guy. His handle was deleted when I last checked, hope he is safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Darmashkian said:


> IN AP & TN, most people ignored the SC rulings on jallikattu & bull-cart racing. But the larger & more popular/well known events had to be cancelled.



The Brits tried to wipe out kalaripayutu too, but certain Masters and Disciples trained hidden for 200 years..

http://www.oneindia.com/india/sedition-charge-against-amnesty-justified-justice-hegde-2186412.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767290672625750016
Go Goa Gone!
Goans women go AAP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767322738184839169


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Darmashkian said:


> IN AP & TN, most people ignored the SC rulings on jallikattu & bull-cart racing. But the larger & more popular/well known events had to be cancelled.


What is going on ????? 
I am not a marathi & that post you are quoting is also not mine


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767330264955678720
So 30 seats for AAP is no fluke.
Hence, Goa belongs to AAP.
Most Goans are for AAP, they are disillusioned by BJP style of functioning.

Down the road, it will be Modi vs kejriwal on national level. It would be uncivilized to think otherwise.
Very soon, when the rubber meets the road, Kejriwal will pocket 2 more states in his pocket, and this is when these PDF right wingers are whining and losing their sleep in the process.

Haryana & Gujarat with sizable votes.
Good progress on national level.
Compared with this, Mamta, Jaya & NIKU with only one state.
Who would be a PM davedar in this respect then?
Shri Kejriwal. The most honest politician of India.






Indians do not want a PM who follows Ruffians on social media.
But they (youngsters) are not fools either. If a person like ABV can be thrown out with just a single term, Modi kis khet ki muli hai dada?

Modi, you reap what you sow.
2019, you WILL NOT have 282.
Enough said!

While Kejriwal is followed by apx 9 million people on Twitter, Amit Shah does not have even 1/3rd followers. 

ROFOL...What a (ruling party) BJP President!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767317785055752192


----------



## A_Poster

Nilgiri said:


> Do you happen to enjoy scotch per chance?




No. I do not drink. And anyway I am living with my parents for time being.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767337917299646464


----------



## GoR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

BJP = Subterfuge!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767313912077299712


----------



## A_Poster

TejasMk3 said:


> It seems YSR govt tried to shut down Gopi's Badminton academy:
> Government Ruins Gopichand's Academy Dream
> 
> India's badminton scene has become mired in politics after former All England champion Pullela Gopichand's hopes of starting an academy was foiled by a state leader.
> 
> Gopichand, India's last All England men's singles winner was moving ahead with building his academy on land given as a gift by the government.
> 
> However, according to media reports, YSR Reddy, the chief minister of Indian state Andhra Pradesh, has ordered that the land be returned.
> 
> The Pullela Gopichand Badminton Academy was meant to be one of the best in India, to complement that of another Indian All England champion, Prakash Padukone, who runs a school in Bangalore.
> 
> The land was a gift from former state leader Chandrababbu Naidu. However, his successor, Reddy, wants the land to be given to the Sports Authority of Andhra Pradesh instead.
> 
> The government's decision is based on the fact that the academy will have a swimming pool and tennis court in order to help with the overall development of badminton players.
> 
> The government is adamant that these facilities will be of no use to badminton players. According to Indian media, the government order read as follows:
> 
> "*The plan submitted shows that in the remaining area what is proposed are Children Play Area, Tennis court, and Swimming pool which are neither critical to Badminton Academy nor constructed upon."
> 
> Gopichand, not surprisingly, was devastated by the decision. He was quoted as saying: "I have read this news in the newspapers. But clearly the government has alloted this land to build a sports and badminton academy and not badminton courts alone.
> 
> "If you want an academy, across training and sport is a very important thing. We need other sports also to be played because otherwise you are using the same set of muscles over and over again." *
> 
> Apart from the heartbreak of seeing his dream academy destroyed, Gopichand may also face financial difficulties because of a hefty loan he took out to build the complex.
> 
> He said: "I think personally there is a lot of effort put in. Not only the money part of it, but the amount of effort gone on to build this is tremendous. That's something which we can't even measure."
> 
> 
> 
> Could also see a few other media hit jobs against him....the problems people have to go through.



This would fire badly on YSR ,if media picks this up. Gopichand is pretty well known all over India.

Let Arnab get wind of this on a slow NEWS day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767349607273824257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767349931019476992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767350218614505473

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767356126396506112
India's youth will make up its mind on these kind of news, not what lies the BJP peddles.

No wonder Modi is losing its states back to back in a projected scenario.

Do you know who he is?
No guessing game here!

Shame on BJP/RSS ethics:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767357227271266305
With such, youth will runaway from 2019 Modi.
Modi is doing nothing for them to have high speed net.
India is a laggard, and Modi has no yojna.
Shame!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767346936298876928
Akali Dal, BJP & Congress milibhagat = Majhithiya.
Every chils in Punjab knows Majhithya peddling drugs in Punjab.
While BJP/Modi protects him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767356300040802304
Arnab is a sold out BJP dog.
Arun Jaitley friendly!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767357691186384896


----------



## IndoCarib

*Prashant Bhushan slams AAP govt's liquor policy, terms Moholla Sabhas a publicity stunt
*
Firing a fresh salvo at Chief Minister Arvind Kerjriwal over "anti-people" liquor policy, former *AAP leader Prashant Bhushan on Sunday asked whether he will resume opening of liquor vends after one year when the MCD and Punjab elections are over. *

*http://www.firstpost.com/politics/p...moholla-sabhas-a-publicity-stunt-2968726.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Anti Indian Modi its right time you commit suicide as other Indians and as suggested to you by Ram Jethmalani:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767231155972157440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767359489792176128


----------



## IndoCarib

*Sadly, alternative politics to BJP is also floundering*

*The policies of both Nitish Kumar and Siddaramaiah will strengthen the saffron party in the long run. 

http://www.dailyo.in/politics/nitis...di-bihar-prohibition-hooch/story/1/12493.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Om barbecue om is the theme tonight with Kangroo meat & Victoria bitter - Australia's best selling beer.

Cheers haters..


----------



## magudi

ashok321 said:


> Om barbecue om is the theme tonight with Kangroo meat & Victoria bitter - Australia's best selling beer.
> 
> Cheers haters..




This murder faker is bloody intolerable!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

IndoCarib said:


> *Sadly, alternative politics to BJP is also floundering*
> 
> *The policies of both Nitish Kumar and Siddaramaiah will strengthen the saffron party in the long run.
> 
> http://www.dailyo.in/politics/nitis...di-bihar-prohibition-hooch/story/1/12493.html*



Whenever polls are held in Karnataka, Anti National Congress will be decimated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

magudi said:


> This murder faker is bloody intolerable!


Edit.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767380662173179904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767378541872906240


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> 1. Gurpreet Bhatti (amloh)- relative of manpreet badal & also facing charges of land grabbing
> 2. Aman Arora (Sunam) - Ex congressi, joined AAP just 6 months ago. He is facing sizeable resistance from volunteers in Sunam.
> 3. Dev Mann (Nabha) - He is an NRI from canada. Hardly visited Nabha in past with no contribution to party. Infact he was in canada before ticket announcement. He arrived Nabha after his ticket confirmation. Majority AAP people in canada & punjab are angry with his ticket.
> 4. Baljinder Kaur (Talwandi Sabo) - She is accused of grabbing property of a dead person by forging documents. She was in 6th position during voting for tickets by volunteers of constituency. According to feedbacks I am receiving from my friends from talwandi sabo she has no good reputation even in her own village jaga ram tirath. People saying that she will loose deposit for second time.
> 
> Rest of tickets in second list are fine IMO. Volunteers are blaming Bhagwant Mann for these 4 tickets but I think BM is just a victim of clever tactics of Durgesh Pathak. It is hard to understand why AAP central leadership is playing with Punjab AAP leaders like Chotepur, Khaira,BM & Phoolka.
> But the good thing is despite all these odds AAP is still in position of getting majority till now.




seems like Amloh and sunam tickets will be cancelled............locals from these constituencies have met Kejriwal yesterday

rest time will say.

whats ur views on appointment of Jarnail Singh as Co-Incharge of Punjab Affairs........sign of curtailing power of sanjay singh??


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> seems like Amloh and sunam tickets will be cancelled............locals from these constituencies have met Kejriwal yesterday
> 
> rest time will say.
> 
> whats ur views on appointment of Jarnail Singh as Co-Incharge of Punjab Affairs........sign of curtailing power of sanjay singh??


Rumors of Chotepur resigning or removal are running from last couple of days on FB. Today's Punjabi tribune says appointment of Jarnail Singh as Co-Incharge of Punjab Affairs is kejriwal & sanjay move to make chotepur ineffectual. I recommend you to read it on e-paper.
http://epaper.punjabitribuneonline.com/911942/Punjabi-Tribune/PT_21_August_2016#page/3/3

Now let me take you to MP. Take a look how a sanghi CM is inspecting floods


----------



## GoR



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Rumors of Chotepur resigning or removal are running from last couple of days on FB. Today's Punjabi tribune says appointment of Jarnail Singh as Co-Incharge of Punjab Affairs is kejriwal & sanjay move to make chotepur ineffectual. I recommend you to read it on e-paper.
> http://epaper.punjabitribuneonline.com/911942/Punjabi-Tribune/PT_21_August_2016#page/3/3
> 
> Now let me take you to MP. Take a look how a sanghi CM is inspecting floods
> View attachment 327873




I can tell u one thing for sure.......Chotepur is upset

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoR

Prometheus said:


> I can tell u one thing for sure.......Chotepur is upset



He's your favourite Politican, isn't he?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> I can tell u one thing for sure.......Chotepur is upset


If he quits AAP then I think it could be a big blow to AAP in majha region.


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> If he quits AAP then I think it could be a big blow to AAP in majha region.




AAP is dead in Gurdaspur and Amritsar if Chotepur quits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

We demand 'azadi' to rape 
*JNU student allegedly raped by AISA activist*

A 1st year P.hD. student of the Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) was allegedly raped by an activist of the AISA named Anmol Ratan on Saturday. *The incident took place inside the boys' hostel.*

http://indianexpress.com/article/cities/delhi/jnu-student-allegedly-raped-by-aisa-activist/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

GoR said:


> He's your favourite Politican, isn't he?




why shouldnt he be?


----------



## Nilgiri

A_Poster said:


> No. I do not drink. And anyway I am living with my parents for time being.



Ah ok, its because you reminded me of an earlier member here that sounds a lot like you hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

*So, you feel for Amnesty International: Wipe away those tears and sample some of its vitriol*

In hindsight, Indira Gandhi was perhaps justified in repeatedly harping about the hazards of the ubiquitous foreign hand. Only, it was ironical given the fact that more than 40 MPs in her government were on the payroll of the CIA or KGB or both, as the
Mitrokhin Archives reveal. But her harping ensured keeping intact something that is non-negotiable for any independent, sovereign nation: external and internal security and freedom from alien - especially Western - interference, no matter how benign the disguise.

Let's examine the 1984 National Day speech by Indira Gandhi's contemporary, Lee Kuan Yew who recalls his early, uphill struggles to build Singapore:
_….the stench, the filth…what did [build Singapore] it? Human rights? Are they bankable? The [Western nations] … should underwrite…admit two million people to Australia or UK or US [in case something goes wrong] and I'll follow what you tell me…when you don't have jobs, will you queue up outside the ILO?...when you're hungry, will you go to the FAO?....This is the only bank you have…the Singapore government…I tell this…class of intelligentsia, those who read all these magazines and newspapers: who wrote it? What is his stake and interest in your future before you believe him? ... But you know, Amnesty International and all these human rights guys say, hanging is wrong!
_
It might be very hard for the post-colonial generations in former colonized nations to understand what they see as paranoia about allowing Western intervention on their soil in the name of human rights, aid, etc. But both Indira Gandhi and Lee Kuan Yew belonged to a generation that had lived the horrors of Western colonialism, and were justifiably wary.
Put another way, it must never be forgotten that the freedom struggle was fundamentally fought to achieve two ends: to drive out the oppressive, alien occupier and to unite India as one nation, a unity that should remain non-negotiable, Jammu and Kashmir included. And unless this fundamental, integral premise is not forgotten, it will become clear that the protracted violence and sloganeering that continues in the name of the so-called azadi for Kashmiri Muslims is not a debate much less "a point of view.”
And this is precisely what vast sections of our academia, media, intelligentsia and policy wonks want us to forget when they cynically throw around diversionary labels like "human rights,” "hypernationalism” and so on. This is the context in which we need to examine the ongoing fracas that Amnesty International India instigated in Bengaluru under the garb of human rights abuses by the Indian army against Kashmiri Muslims.

I don't wish to dwell at length on the ongoing issue because it's merely the latest manifestation of a rot whose roots go much farther back in time.

Suffice to ask a few questions to Amnesty: Why hasn't it interviewed even one Kashmir Pandit over more than two decades after lakhs of them were forced out of the Valley by the selfsame Azadi torchbearers? And why hasn't Amnesty shown the sorry plight of the families of the slain Indian soldiers fighting to protect our borders? More importantly, why hasn't it interviewed the perpetrators of the worst human rights abuses, the Jihadi groups and their enablers who violently execute this noble task of 'Azadi'? And what was the crying need for Amnesty to organise an event of such a nature - knowing well that it would lead to controversy - in the first place? Equally, the timing of the event also arouses a doubt: is it to keep the flames of sympathy for the slain terrorist Burhan Wani still burning?

The answers will become evident the moment we hold the mirror to Amnesty International specifically and to the entire West-and-Church-funded Human Rights cottage industry.

*Human Rights as an interventionist model*

The Western Human Rights cottage industry follows the historical colonial model of saving souls and the white man's burden repackaged to fit contemporary times. Its core doctrine is dictated by interference in the affairs of independent nations using whatever tools are deemed fit including think tanks, bureaucracy, local advocacy groups, universities and the media.

We can turn to Lee Kuan Yew again:
_…nail your colours to the mast, defend it and say, "This is my flag, this is what I believe in. I believe in open debate, arguments, persuasion, I hope to win by votes.” But start manipulating innocent professional groups, cultural groups and make them support political causes, whether its freedom of the foreign press or whatever, then I say you are looking for unpleasant linkages with what has happened in the past.” [Emphasis added] And more crucially,
"We allow American journalists in Singapore in order to report Singapore to their fellow countrymen…But we cannot allow them to assume a role in Singapore that the American media play in America, that is, that of invigilator, adversary and inquisitor of the administration.”
_
Now apply this to the Indian situation and notice how dangerously true this has turned out. From Amnesty International to the clutch of foreign media houses with a single-minded agenda of demonising and pressuring the Narendra Modi government on mostly phony grounds, and causing mini-conflicts at regular intervals.

Would the US or UK allow say, a _desi_ version of Amnesty International to pry into its racism, police brutality, illegal detentions and spying on private citizens in the name of homeland security?

It's a beautiful model though: first, identify a target country for intervention and concoct a random narrative of human rights abuses there, and when that country's government protests, portray such protest as a proof of the poor human rights record of the country.

It is nobody's claim that there are no human rights abuses in India or anywhere else the world. The point is that every country has its own ways of dealing with it, and no external agency should be accorded permission to interfere in the internal affairs of independent nations. Would the US or UK allow say, a desi version of Amnesty International to pry into its racism, police brutality, illegal detentions and spying on private citizens in the name of homeland security? Amnesty International India is thus precisely a case in point. The slogan shouters, its volunteers, its donors, and supporters are all mostly Indian citizens participating in alien agendas that include abusing and demoralising the Indian armed forces, and escalating social and gender tensions among others.

*Revisiting Amnesty International in India
*
It might come as a surprise but Amnesty International was allowed to open shop in India only as late as in 2012. However, a short trip to the past reveals this interventionist agenda it has always had for Kashmir and Punjab, to begin with.

We can examine excerpts from just three Congressional records:

*The Congressional House Record of 10 June, 1991*
Placed by Rep Dan Burton, here's how it reads: "_…the President shall report to the Congress whether the Government of India is implementing a policy which prevents representatives of Amnesty International…from visiting India in order to monitor human rights conditions…” And if India still disallowed entry to Amnesty, "all development assistance for India shall be terminated.” And on Kashmir, "the Congress…demands that the Government of India open the borders of…Jammu and Kashmir to Amnesty International…to permit an accurate assessment of of the human rights situation…_” This is the same Dan Burton who later was part of the team of US politicians who participated in denying the Visa to Narendra Modi.

*The Congressional (House) Record of 10 May, 2000 (Extensions of Remarks)*
Tabled by Rep Edolphus Towns cities an Amnesty International report that falsely blamed the then NDA government as responsible for the killing of 36 Sikhs at Chithi Singhpora. More tellingly, Towns says America "_should also support…plebiscites in Kashmir, in Christian Nagaland and throughout India. This is the way to bring real freedom, peace, prosperity and stability to South Asia._” [Emphasis added]
*
The Congressional (House) Record of 1 June, 2004 (Extensions of Remarks)*
Tabled yet again by Rep Edolphus Towns makes Punjab a part of "Khalistan.” It's instructive to read this record at some length: " _Mr Speaker, on 12 May, the Subcommittee on Human Rights and Wellness conducted a hearing into human-rights violations in Kashmir and in Punjab, Khalistan…Witnesses travelled from Kashmir…to testify. Those testifying included… Mr T Kumar, Advocacy Director-Asia, Amnesty International…Dr. Ghulam Nabi Fai… India claims to be democratic, but it is really a brutal tyranny… Amnesty International hasnot been allowed into Punjab since 1978…_" [Emphasis added]

What does this tell India about Amnesty's alarming reach in the highest corridors of the US government? Given this, it's hard not to appreciate the farsightedness of past Indian governments, which had accurately assessed its true character and kept it out of India. The role of Amnesty in India can also be examined in tandem in light of its aggressive campaign against denying the US visa to Narendra Modi and its nexus with the global Human Rights Award industry with generous backing of Evangelists of all hues.

We can turn to the meticulously researched work, NGOs, Activists and Foreign Funds by Vigil, Chennai, first published in 2006:

"_No Indian government will allow Amnesty International …to set foot inside this country… Amnesty International …will ask neither the Indian government for the truth, facts and figures…[but] will ask the likes of Teesta Setalvad, Harsh Mander and Kathy Sreedhar…_" (Page 251)

The book informs us how in the year 2000, a certain Martin Macwan, a Christian from Gujarat received these awards: the Magsaysay and the Robert F Kennedy Human Rights Award. And one William Schulz, former Executive Director of Amnesty International, Smita Narula of Human Rights Watch and Kathy Sreedhar of the Holdeen India Fund recommended Macwan's name to the judges. Now, Schulz is an ordained Unitarian Universalist minister, and served as president of the Unitarian Universalist Association.

And Amnesty's deep links with the Evangelicals show up more distinctively in its campaign to deny Modi the US visa. Here's Zahir Janmohamed, former Amnesty employee:

"_In March 2005, the United States denied a visa to Gujarat's chief minister, Narendra Modi…it came about from a highly unusual coalition made up of Indian-born activists, evangelical Christians, Jewish leaders and Republican members of Congress…I had a front-row seat to these events as they unfolded. I worked in Washington DC, from 2003 to 2011, mostly at Amnesty International and in the United States Congress, and I was a part of the campaign to deny Mr Modi a visa…_"
And how Amnesty bullied talk show host Chris Mathews by writing a letter "to American Express asking it to withdraw its sponsorship of the conference” with Narendra Modi. Of course, the conference never happened because Modi's visa was denied.
*
Funding Sources, Conflicts of Interest*

Indeed, if Amnesty International operates with seeming impunity on this scale, it is also because of its funding and its labyrinthine web of relationships which continue to cause controversy.
Founded in 1961 by the Catholic lawyer Peter Beneson, Amnesty International was infiltrated early on by the UK Intelligence. _The book, Like Water on Stone: The Story of Amnesty International says:_
"_Beneson's suspicious about Amnesty's collusion with the [UK] Foreign Office continued to fester in his mind…the Labour Party [Government's] obvious embarrassment over the Aden issue deepened his suspicions that someone was working to keep the matter quiet. And top of his list of suspects was Robert Swann…[who] had worked for the British Foreign Office in Bangkok…Beneson began to suspect that Swann and…his colleagues were part of a British Intelligence conspiracy to subvert Amnesty… He contacted Sean MacBride [founding member of Amnesty and former Chief of Staff of the Irish Republican Army]… another bombshell exploded. An American source disclosed that CIA money was going to a US organization of jurists which in turn contributed funds to the International Commission of Jurists, of which Sean MacBride was secretary…Beneson became convinced that MacBride was tied up in a CIA network._" (Pages 127-128)

This co-founder of Amnesty International, Sean MacBride went on to win the Nobel Peace Prize. Subsequently, a Sean MacBride Peace Prize was instituted in his honour. In 2000, the Communist journalist and author Praful Bidwai, and Delhi University Professor Achin Vanaik were awarded the MacBride Peace Prize.

The NGO watchdog website, NGO Monitor has this to say about Amnesty's funding:
"_Although AI claims that it does not "accept any funds for human rights research from governments or political parties from governments or political parties,” it has received governmental funding, including from the UK Department for International Development (DFID), the European Commission, the Netherlands, the United States, and Norway._"
NGO Monitor has also published a monograph titled
Amnesty International: _Failed Methodology, Corruption_, and _Anti-Israel Bias_ , in which it details the various irregularities committed by Amnesty. As corroboration, we can also look at the International Business Times, which published a report on Amnesty's funding anomalies:
_…the messy and somewhat mysterious departure of Shetty's predecessor, Irene Khan, cast a harsh glare on Amnesty's internal strife and financial issues_.

Khan, who had led the organization since 2001, was given a severance pay package of more than £533,000 ($760,000 in 2012 currency), while her deputy Kate Gilmore received a hefty £325,244 ($493,000) payout… An Australian blogger thundered:

"_I am not sure about an international organisation that collects donations and then pays the leaving secretary- general £533,103 or 4 times her yearly wage... That is a lot of money and I am sure [it] could have been used much better to champion fight for human rights that Amnesty International go on about.”
_
In 2007, the Catholic Church, a long-time supporter of Amnesty, withdrew donations owing to the group's pro-abortion stance…. NGO-Monitor noted, in 2008, the campaigners received a four-year grant from the British government's Department for International Development (DFID in excess £3 million, including more than £840,000 in 2011 alone… Amnesty has also received funds from the European Commission, as well as from the government of Netherlands, the US, and Norway. In 2009, NGO-Monitor cites, Amnesty received €2.5 million (approximately 1 percent of its donations) from government entities. The British government was the third largest donor (at €800,000). Amnesty also received government funding in 2008 (€1million), 2007 (€1 million), and 2006 (€2 million).

There's just no other way of saying this: we slept, our political class fought internally, our governments became alphabet soups of warring political factions even as the likes of Amnesty International made slow, steady but sure inroads.

The report also mentions the name of Amnesty International's Secretary-General, Salil Shetty who "earns nearly £200,000 ($305,000) a year.” Salil Shetty is the son of the Bengaluru-based VT Rajashekhar, publisher of the notorious journal, _Dalit Voice_ , which Arun Shourie characterized as a "venomous rag.” And that brings us to the question of conflicts of interests, which are aplenty and the nexus, deadly to say the least.

Here are a few names:

Aakar Patel, currently India head of Amnesty International has a lengthy record of baiting Prime Minister Narendra Modi in racist language and generally building a casteist narrative of Hindu society. His wife, Tushita Aakar Patel is/was the political secretary of disgraced business tycoon, Vijay Mallya whose foray in the media business is shown by his connection to NDTV.

Salil Shetty was previously Chief Executive of ActionAid and Director, United Nations Millennium Campaign. Sonia Gandhi's confidant, Harsh Mander had once been the head of ActionAid.

Suzanne Nossel, Executive Director of Amnesty International USA, was drawn directly from the US State Department, again, utterly contradicting Amnesty's claims of being "independent" of governments and corporate interests.
George Macfarlane, formerly with Greenpeace International and Oxfam.

Minar Pimple, Senior Director of Global Operations at Amnesty International was Regional Director of the United Nations Millennium Campaign, and Oxfam India.

Divya Iyer, now Research Manager at Amnesty International, India was with NDTV, AajTak and CNN-IBN.

Carolyn Hardy, now a co-opted member of Amnesty, was with United Nations and UNICEF.

Anantapadmanabhan, now Executive Director at Amnesty International India, was formerly Executive Director, Greenpeace India.

I'm sure one can uncover more such relationships in this complex web of the NGO-Human Rights-Foreign Governments-Church universe but the worrying aspect is their former and present connections to international bodies like the UN and the US State Department. And so, is it any surprise that when the Modi government showed the door to Greenpeace India, one of the first and most vocal critics was Amnesty?

*Friends with Jihadis*

Even if we grant that Amnesty International is focused on the noble tasks in the Human Rights sphere, we need to but ask a fundamental question: what is its record in adhering to the Indian national interest?

The evident answer: terrible.

Amnesty International has consistently deepened fissures in the Indian society by escalating internal fault-lines using various devices one of which is manufacturing and disseminating atrocity literature. About a year ago, Amnesty published a scurrilous petition about the rape of two Dalit girls in Uttar Pradesh's Baghpat region, which was supposedly ordered by the village's Khap panchayat. The petition generated more than 500000 signatures but the truth was revealed a few days later by this Reuters report:
"_…members of the village council in the Baghpat region of northern India have told Reuters they passed no such order. Family members of the two sisters also told Reuters they are unsure if the ruling was made. And local police deny any such directive was given._"

But then Amnesty's purpose had been served: the phony petition will be another notch in Amnesty's narrative of widespread human rights abuses that continue to occur in India.

Not to be left behind, Amnesty too, had a hand in supporting the anti-Kudankulam protests, which had the covert backing of Hillary Clinton.

Now, sample this "overview” to India on Amnesty International's India web page:

"_Authorities clamped down on civil society organizations critical of official policies, and increased restrictions on foreign funding. Religious tensions intensified, and gender- and caste-based discrimination and violence remained pervasive. Censorship and attacks on freedom of expression by hardline Hindu groups grew. Scores of artists, writers and scientists returned national honours in protest against what they said was a climate of growing intolerance… The criminal justice system remained flawed, violating fair trial rights and failing to ensure justice for abuses. Extrajudicial executions and torture and other ill-treatment persisted._"

Gives the picture of a horrible tyranny, right? And the instances it gives to back up all these claims are supplied precisely by the local award wapsi brigade, the intolerance bogey and the rest.

Never mind the fact that India allows Amnesty freedom enough to actually write all this. Had Amnesty's claims been true, it would've received the treatment that Lee Kuan Yew gave it in the past.

Indeed, is it narratives like this that prompts US politicians like Towns to label India as a "brutal tyranny” on the floor of the House.
If this is on the one side, the other side is more worrying.

We can begin with the name of Gita Sahgal, whose statement slamming Amnesty was reported by Firstpost. This former Amnesty International employee was suspended in 2010 by the organization. Christopher Hitchens narrates what happened in Slate:

_Amnesty International has just suspended one of its senior officers, a woman named Gita Sahgal who until recently headed the organization's "gender unit." It's fairly easy to summarize her concern in her own words. "To be appearing on platforms with Britain's most famous supporter of the Taliban, whom we treat as a human rights defender," she wrote, "is a gross error of judgment." One might think that to be an uncontroversial statement, but it led to her immediate suspension.
_
The most famous supporter of Taliban was Moazzem Begg who was detained at Guantanamo Bay in the wake of 9/11. He's friends with militant groups like Hizb-ut Tahrir, and extremists like Abu Hamza. And Amnesty International lends its support to him. And how! A 2014 Wall Street Journal article on Amnesty says: is "jihad in self-defence...antithetical to human rights? Our answer is no." That was how Claudio Cordone, then Amnesty International's interim secretary-general, responded in February 2010 to criticism after the human-rights group made ex-Guantanamo detainee Moazzam Begg its poster child… Nor was Amnesty bothered that, alongside his "human-rights" work, Begg was conducting fawning interviews with Al-Qaeda propagandists such as the late terrorist imam Anwar al-Awlaki… The world needs morally credible human-rights organizations. Amnesty too often isn't one of them. In fact, given the pattern of Amnesty's interventions over the years, it seems to be on the side of radical jihadists - early on, from supporting violent extremists in Kashmir and Punjab to Taliban now.

But there's more.

NGO Monitor's numerous reports also show how Amnesty International has taken to supporting Palestinian terrorists and has consistently painted the state of Israel as the villain. One of the reports as much as calls it "Amnesty's war on Israel.” It is worth perusing NGO Monitor's collection of reports on Amnesty's damning record of supporting pro-Jihadis both in the Middle East and elsewhere.

Rajiv Malhotra recounts in a 2004 article, the words of Nobel Laureate David Trimble:

"_One of the great curses of this world is the human rights industry. They justify terrorist acts and end up being complicit in the murder of innocent victims._”

His words drew an angry reaction from Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch, two of the world's biggest human rights groups, with more than a million members worldwide. And why would it invite said angry reaction when Trimble hadn't named anybody? Guilty conscience much?

*How did we get here?*

As far as India is concerned, Amnesty's "human rights” work has been selective to say the least. Apart from completely ignoring the plight of Kashmiri Pandits, Amnesty has been mum about the ongoing ethnic cleansing of Hindus in West Bengal at the hands of both illegal Bangladeshi Muslim infiltrators and local Muslim extremists. It appears as though Amnesty is wilfully blind to this despite the meticulous, detailed and heartrending documentation of this massacre on the Hindu Samhati Global Media website.

This equally applies to Hindu workers and RSS members murdered with alarming regularity in Kerala either at the hands of Communists or Muslims or both. Apparently some lives deserve to be violently extinguished.

Given this historical pattern, it goes without saying that today, Kashmir's 'azadi' might be Amnesty's focus area and tomorrow, it could be West Bengal: perhaps all that's required is for that one spark of separatism to be lit.

*How did we even get here?*

As we've seen earlier, Amnesty has invested in India for nearly four decades: recall the US House Representative's claim that Amnesty was disallowed in Punjab in 1978. What does that tell us? What does it say about our capabilities, even our self-worth, that we allow this kind of (alien) Congressional hearings about our internal matters?

There's just no other way of saying this: we slept, our political class fought internally, our governments became alphabet soups of warring political factions even as the likes of Amnesty International made slow, steady but sure inroads. In Arun Shourie's words, the Indian state steadily "hollowed out.” And it finally gave in during Sonia Gandhi's decade-long NGO regime where the likes of Greenpeace and Amnesty flourished, the cancer eating India's vitals. And now, when the Government itself tries to mitigate the situation, it has to face internal and international resistance and hostility on an epic scale.

Indeed, it appears that we've remained in a civilisational inertia of meekly allowing the West to lecture us about "human rights” given how the sponsors of these human-rights-advocates continue to bomb entire countries out of existence and are on a spree of plundering the planet. And so, the fundamental question remains: given what these human rights worthies have done and continue to do, is something like Amnesty International even required in India? If the answer is yes, then we might as well concede defeat and throw up our hands in helplessness at being unable to guarantee our own internal and external security and national integrity.

@hellfire

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

GoR said:


>


Failed attempt by her at mocking those athletes and Hinduism for getting trolled on twitter.



IndoCarib said:


> We demand 'azadi' to rape
> *JNU student allegedly raped by AISA activist*
> 
> A 1st year P.hD. student of the Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) was allegedly raped by an activist of the AISA named Anmol Ratan on Saturday. *The incident took place inside the boys' hostel.*
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/cities/delhi/jnu-student-allegedly-raped-by-aisa-activist/


Sick. These activists who point fingures at other are the most troublemakers.


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> We demand 'azadi' to rape
> *JNU student allegedly raped by AISA activist*
> 
> A 1st year P.hD. student of the Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) was allegedly raped by an activist of the AISA named Anmol Ratan on Saturday. *The incident took place inside the boys' hostel.*
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/cities/delhi/jnu-student-allegedly-raped-by-aisa-activist/



Since its a JNU student part of AISA, its "*allegedly*" rape...



911 said:


> Sick. These activists who point fingures at other are the most troublemakers.



He is part of the Kanaiya brigade...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*MODI HAS TIME TO TALK ABOUT BALUCHISTAN, BUT NOT *
*FOR DALITS: CONGRESS*


----------



## 911

Star Wars said:


> Since its a JNU student part of AISA, its "*allegedly*" rape...
> 
> 
> 
> He is part of the Kanaiya brigade...


My point was that even those who preach others to behave can be criminals too, so what is the point of them being preachers, activists, etc. A criminal mind is a criminal mind and we have far less of those criminal minds per population than western countries.


----------



## A_Poster

911 said:


> *So, you feel for Amnesty International: Wipe away those tears and sample some of its vitriol*
> 
> In hindsight, Indira Gandhi was perhaps justified in repeatedly harping about the hazards of the ubiquitous foreign hand. Only, it was ironical given the fact that more than 40 MPs in her government were on the payroll of the CIA or KGB or both, as the
> Mitrokhin Archives reveal. But her harping ensured keeping intact something that is non-negotiable for any independent, sovereign nation: external and internal security and freedom from alien - especially Western - interference, no matter how benign the disguise.
> 
> Let's examine the 1984 National Day speech by Indira Gandhi's contemporary, Lee Kuan Yew who recalls his early, uphill struggles to build Singapore:
> _….the stench, the filth…what did [build Singapore] it? Human rights? Are they bankable? The [Western nations] … should underwrite…admit two million people to Australia or UK or US [in case something goes wrong] and I'll follow what you tell me…when you don't have jobs, will you queue up outside the ILO?...when you're hungry, will you go to the FAO?....This is the only bank you have…the Singapore government…I tell this…class of intelligentsia, those who read all these magazines and newspapers: who wrote it? What is his stake and interest in your future before you believe him? ... But you know, Amnesty International and all these human rights guys say, hanging is wrong!
> _
> It might be very hard for the post-colonial generations in former colonized nations to understand what they see as paranoia about allowing Western intervention on their soil in the name of human rights, aid, etc. But both Indira Gandhi and Lee Kuan Yew belonged to a generation that had lived the horrors of Western colonialism, and were justifiably wary.
> Put another way, it must never be forgotten that the freedom struggle was fundamentally fought to achieve two ends: to drive out the oppressive, alien occupier and to unite India as one nation, a unity that should remain non-negotiable, Jammu and Kashmir included. And unless this fundamental, integral premise is not forgotten, it will become clear that the protracted violence and sloganeering that continues in the name of the so-called azadi for Kashmiri Muslims is not a debate much less "a point of view.”
> And this is precisely what vast sections of our academia, media, intelligentsia and policy wonks want us to forget when they cynically throw around diversionary labels like "human rights,” "hypernationalism” and so on. This is the context in which we need to examine the ongoing fracas that Amnesty International India instigated in Bengaluru under the garb of human rights abuses by the Indian army against Kashmiri Muslims.
> 
> I don't wish to dwell at length on the ongoing issue because it's merely the latest manifestation of a rot whose roots go much farther back in time.
> 
> Suffice to ask a few questions to Amnesty: Why hasn't it interviewed even one Kashmir Pandit over more than two decades after lakhs of them were forced out of the Valley by the selfsame Azadi torchbearers? And why hasn't Amnesty shown the sorry plight of the families of the slain Indian soldiers fighting to protect our borders? More importantly, why hasn't it interviewed the perpetrators of the worst human rights abuses, the Jihadi groups and their enablers who violently execute this noble task of 'Azadi'? And what was the crying need for Amnesty to organise an event of such a nature - knowing well that it would lead to controversy - in the first place? Equally, the timing of the event also arouses a doubt: is it to keep the flames of sympathy for the slain terrorist Burhan Wani still burning?
> 
> The answers will become evident the moment we hold the mirror to Amnesty International specifically and to the entire West-and-Church-funded Human Rights cottage industry.
> 
> *Human Rights as an interventionist model*
> 
> The Western Human Rights cottage industry follows the historical colonial model of saving souls and the white man's burden repackaged to fit contemporary times. Its core doctrine is dictated by interference in the affairs of independent nations using whatever tools are deemed fit including think tanks, bureaucracy, local advocacy groups, universities and the media.
> 
> We can turn to Lee Kuan Yew again:
> _…nail your colours to the mast, defend it and say, "This is my flag, this is what I believe in. I believe in open debate, arguments, persuasion, I hope to win by votes.” But start manipulating innocent professional groups, cultural groups and make them support political causes, whether its freedom of the foreign press or whatever, then I say you are looking for unpleasant linkages with what has happened in the past.” [Emphasis added] And more crucially,
> "We allow American journalists in Singapore in order to report Singapore to their fellow countrymen…But we cannot allow them to assume a role in Singapore that the American media play in America, that is, that of invigilator, adversary and inquisitor of the administration.”
> _
> Now apply this to the Indian situation and notice how dangerously true this has turned out. From Amnesty International to the clutch of foreign media houses with a single-minded agenda of demonising and pressuring the Narendra Modi government on mostly phony grounds, and causing mini-conflicts at regular intervals.
> 
> Would the US or UK allow say, a _desi_ version of Amnesty International to pry into its racism, police brutality, illegal detentions and spying on private citizens in the name of homeland security?
> 
> It's a beautiful model though: first, identify a target country for intervention and concoct a random narrative of human rights abuses there, and when that country's government protests, portray such protest as a proof of the poor human rights record of the country.
> 
> It is nobody's claim that there are no human rights abuses in India or anywhere else the world. The point is that every country has its own ways of dealing with it, and no external agency should be accorded permission to interfere in the internal affairs of independent nations. Would the US or UK allow say, a desi version of Amnesty International to pry into its racism, police brutality, illegal detentions and spying on private citizens in the name of homeland security? Amnesty International India is thus precisely a case in point. The slogan shouters, its volunteers, its donors, and supporters are all mostly Indian citizens participating in alien agendas that include abusing and demoralising the Indian armed forces, and escalating social and gender tensions among others.
> 
> *Revisiting Amnesty International in India
> *
> It might come as a surprise but Amnesty International was allowed to open shop in India only as late as in 2012. However, a short trip to the past reveals this interventionist agenda it has always had for Kashmir and Punjab, to begin with.
> 
> We can examine excerpts from just three Congressional records:
> 
> *The Congressional House Record of 10 June, 1991*
> Placed by Rep Dan Burton, here's how it reads: "_…the President shall report to the Congress whether the Government of India is implementing a policy which prevents representatives of Amnesty International…from visiting India in order to monitor human rights conditions…” And if India still disallowed entry to Amnesty, "all development assistance for India shall be terminated.” And on Kashmir, "the Congress…demands that the Government of India open the borders of…Jammu and Kashmir to Amnesty International…to permit an accurate assessment of of the human rights situation…_” This is the same Dan Burton who later was part of the team of US politicians who participated in denying the Visa to Narendra Modi.
> 
> *The Congressional (House) Record of 10 May, 2000 (Extensions of Remarks)*
> Tabled by Rep Edolphus Towns cities an Amnesty International report that falsely blamed the then NDA government as responsible for the killing of 36 Sikhs at Chithi Singhpora. More tellingly, Towns says America "_should also support…plebiscites in Kashmir, in Christian Nagaland and throughout India. This is the way to bring real freedom, peace, prosperity and stability to South Asia._” [Emphasis added]
> *
> The Congressional (House) Record of 1 June, 2004 (Extensions of Remarks)*
> Tabled yet again by Rep Edolphus Towns makes Punjab a part of "Khalistan.” It's instructive to read this record at some length: " _Mr Speaker, on 12 May, the Subcommittee on Human Rights and Wellness conducted a hearing into human-rights violations in Kashmir and in Punjab, Khalistan…Witnesses travelled from Kashmir…to testify. Those testifying included… Mr T Kumar, Advocacy Director-Asia, Amnesty International…Dr. Ghulam Nabi Fai… India claims to be democratic, but it is really a brutal tyranny… Amnesty International hasnot been allowed into Punjab since 1978…_" [Emphasis added]
> 
> What does this tell India about Amnesty's alarming reach in the highest corridors of the US government? Given this, it's hard not to appreciate the farsightedness of past Indian governments, which had accurately assessed its true character and kept it out of India. The role of Amnesty in India can also be examined in tandem in light of its aggressive campaign against denying the US visa to Narendra Modi and its nexus with the global Human Rights Award industry with generous backing of Evangelists of all hues.
> 
> We can turn to the meticulously researched work, NGOs, Activists and Foreign Funds by Vigil, Chennai, first published in 2006:
> 
> "_No Indian government will allow Amnesty International …to set foot inside this country… Amnesty International …will ask neither the Indian government for the truth, facts and figures…[but] will ask the likes of Teesta Setalvad, Harsh Mander and Kathy Sreedhar…_" (Page 251)
> 
> The book informs us how in the year 2000, a certain Martin Macwan, a Christian from Gujarat received these awards: the Magsaysay and the Robert F Kennedy Human Rights Award. And one William Schulz, former Executive Director of Amnesty International, Smita Narula of Human Rights Watch and Kathy Sreedhar of the Holdeen India Fund recommended Macwan's name to the judges. Now, Schulz is an ordained Unitarian Universalist minister, and served as president of the Unitarian Universalist Association.
> 
> And Amnesty's deep links with the Evangelicals show up more distinctively in its campaign to deny Modi the US visa. Here's Zahir Janmohamed, former Amnesty employee:
> 
> "_In March 2005, the United States denied a visa to Gujarat's chief minister, Narendra Modi…it came about from a highly unusual coalition made up of Indian-born activists, evangelical Christians, Jewish leaders and Republican members of Congress…I had a front-row seat to these events as they unfolded. I worked in Washington DC, from 2003 to 2011, mostly at Amnesty International and in the United States Congress, and I was a part of the campaign to deny Mr Modi a visa…_"
> And how Amnesty bullied talk show host Chris Mathews by writing a letter "to American Express asking it to withdraw its sponsorship of the conference” with Narendra Modi. Of course, the conference never happened because Modi's visa was denied.
> *
> Funding Sources, Conflicts of Interest*
> 
> Indeed, if Amnesty International operates with seeming impunity on this scale, it is also because of its funding and its labyrinthine web of relationships which continue to cause controversy.
> Founded in 1961 by the Catholic lawyer Peter Beneson, Amnesty International was infiltrated early on by the UK Intelligence. _The book, Like Water on Stone: The Story of Amnesty International says:_
> "_Beneson's suspicious about Amnesty's collusion with the [UK] Foreign Office continued to fester in his mind…the Labour Party [Government's] obvious embarrassment over the Aden issue deepened his suspicions that someone was working to keep the matter quiet. And top of his list of suspects was Robert Swann…[who] had worked for the British Foreign Office in Bangkok…Beneson began to suspect that Swann and…his colleagues were part of a British Intelligence conspiracy to subvert Amnesty… He contacted Sean MacBride [founding member of Amnesty and former Chief of Staff of the Irish Republican Army]… another bombshell exploded. An American source disclosed that CIA money was going to a US organization of jurists which in turn contributed funds to the International Commission of Jurists, of which Sean MacBride was secretary…Beneson became convinced that MacBride was tied up in a CIA network._" (Pages 127-128)
> 
> This co-founder of Amnesty International, Sean MacBride went on to win the Nobel Peace Prize. Subsequently, a Sean MacBride Peace Prize was instituted in his honour. In 2000, the Communist journalist and author Praful Bidwai, and Delhi University Professor Achin Vanaik were awarded the MacBride Peace Prize.
> 
> The NGO watchdog website, NGO Monitor has this to say about Amnesty's funding:
> "_Although AI claims that it does not "accept any funds for human rights research from governments or political parties from governments or political parties,” it has received governmental funding, including from the UK Department for International Development (DFID), the European Commission, the Netherlands, the United States, and Norway._"
> NGO Monitor has also published a monograph titled
> Amnesty International: _Failed Methodology, Corruption_, and _Anti-Israel Bias_ , in which it details the various irregularities committed by Amnesty. As corroboration, we can also look at the International Business Times, which published a report on Amnesty's funding anomalies:
> _…the messy and somewhat mysterious departure of Shetty's predecessor, Irene Khan, cast a harsh glare on Amnesty's internal strife and financial issues_.
> 
> Khan, who had led the organization since 2001, was given a severance pay package of more than £533,000 ($760,000 in 2012 currency), while her deputy Kate Gilmore received a hefty £325,244 ($493,000) payout… An Australian blogger thundered:
> 
> "_I am not sure about an international organisation that collects donations and then pays the leaving secretary- general £533,103 or 4 times her yearly wage... That is a lot of money and I am sure [it] could have been used much better to champion fight for human rights that Amnesty International go on about.”
> _
> In 2007, the Catholic Church, a long-time supporter of Amnesty, withdrew donations owing to the group's pro-abortion stance…. NGO-Monitor noted, in 2008, the campaigners received a four-year grant from the British government's Department for International Development (DFID in excess £3 million, including more than £840,000 in 2011 alone… Amnesty has also received funds from the European Commission, as well as from the government of Netherlands, the US, and Norway. In 2009, NGO-Monitor cites, Amnesty received €2.5 million (approximately 1 percent of its donations) from government entities. The British government was the third largest donor (at €800,000). Amnesty also received government funding in 2008 (€1million), 2007 (€1 million), and 2006 (€2 million).
> 
> There's just no other way of saying this: we slept, our political class fought internally, our governments became alphabet soups of warring political factions even as the likes of Amnesty International made slow, steady but sure inroads.
> 
> The report also mentions the name of Amnesty International's Secretary-General, Salil Shetty who "earns nearly £200,000 ($305,000) a year.” Salil Shetty is the son of the Bengaluru-based VT Rajashekhar, publisher of the notorious journal, _Dalit Voice_ , which Arun Shourie characterized as a "venomous rag.” And that brings us to the question of conflicts of interests, which are aplenty and the nexus, deadly to say the least.
> 
> Here are a few names:
> 
> Aakar Patel, currently India head of Amnesty International has a lengthy record of baiting Prime Minister Narendra Modi in racist language and generally building a casteist narrative of Hindu society. His wife, Tushita Aakar Patel is/was the political secretary of disgraced business tycoon, Vijay Mallya whose foray in the media business is shown by his connection to NDTV.
> 
> Salil Shetty was previously Chief Executive of ActionAid and Director, United Nations Millennium Campaign. Sonia Gandhi's confidant, Harsh Mander had once been the head of ActionAid.
> 
> Suzanne Nossel, Executive Director of Amnesty International USA, was drawn directly from the US State Department, again, utterly contradicting Amnesty's claims of being "independent" of governments and corporate interests.
> George Macfarlane, formerly with Greenpeace International and Oxfam.
> 
> Minar Pimple, Senior Director of Global Operations at Amnesty International was Regional Director of the United Nations Millennium Campaign, and Oxfam India.
> 
> Divya Iyer, now Research Manager at Amnesty International, India was with NDTV, AajTak and CNN-IBN.
> 
> Carolyn Hardy, now a co-opted member of Amnesty, was with United Nations and UNICEF.
> 
> Anantapadmanabhan, now Executive Director at Amnesty International India, was formerly Executive Director, Greenpeace India.
> 
> I'm sure one can uncover more such relationships in this complex web of the NGO-Human Rights-Foreign Governments-Church universe but the worrying aspect is their former and present connections to international bodies like the UN and the US State Department. And so, is it any surprise that when the Modi government showed the door to Greenpeace India, one of the first and most vocal critics was Amnesty?
> 
> *Friends with Jihadis*
> 
> Even if we grant that Amnesty International is focused on the noble tasks in the Human Rights sphere, we need to but ask a fundamental question: what is its record in adhering to the Indian national interest?
> 
> The evident answer: terrible.
> 
> Amnesty International has consistently deepened fissures in the Indian society by escalating internal fault-lines using various devices one of which is manufacturing and disseminating atrocity literature. About a year ago, Amnesty published a scurrilous petition about the rape of two Dalit girls in Uttar Pradesh's Baghpat region, which was supposedly ordered by the village's Khap panchayat. The petition generated more than 500000 signatures but the truth was revealed a few days later by this Reuters report:
> "_…members of the village council in the Baghpat region of northern India have told Reuters they passed no such order. Family members of the two sisters also told Reuters they are unsure if the ruling was made. And local police deny any such directive was given._"
> 
> But then Amnesty's purpose had been served: the phony petition will be another notch in Amnesty's narrative of widespread human rights abuses that continue to occur in India.
> 
> Not to be left behind, Amnesty too, had a hand in supporting the anti-Kudankulam protests, which had the covert backing of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Now, sample this "overview” to India on Amnesty International's India web page:
> 
> "_Authorities clamped down on civil society organizations critical of official policies, and increased restrictions on foreign funding. Religious tensions intensified, and gender- and caste-based discrimination and violence remained pervasive. Censorship and attacks on freedom of expression by hardline Hindu groups grew. Scores of artists, writers and scientists returned national honours in protest against what they said was a climate of growing intolerance… The criminal justice system remained flawed, violating fair trial rights and failing to ensure justice for abuses. Extrajudicial executions and torture and other ill-treatment persisted._"
> 
> Gives the picture of a horrible tyranny, right? And the instances it gives to back up all these claims are supplied precisely by the local award wapsi brigade, the intolerance bogey and the rest.
> 
> Never mind the fact that India allows Amnesty freedom enough to actually write all this. Had Amnesty's claims been true, it would've received the treatment that Lee Kuan Yew gave it in the past.
> 
> Indeed, is it narratives like this that prompts US politicians like Towns to label India as a "brutal tyranny” on the floor of the House.
> If this is on the one side, the other side is more worrying.
> 
> We can begin with the name of Gita Sahgal, whose statement slamming Amnesty was reported by Firstpost. This former Amnesty International employee was suspended in 2010 by the organization. Christopher Hitchens narrates what happened in Slate:
> 
> _Amnesty International has just suspended one of its senior officers, a woman named Gita Sahgal who until recently headed the organization's "gender unit." It's fairly easy to summarize her concern in her own words. "To be appearing on platforms with Britain's most famous supporter of the Taliban, whom we treat as a human rights defender," she wrote, "is a gross error of judgment." One might think that to be an uncontroversial statement, but it led to her immediate suspension.
> _
> The most famous supporter of Taliban was Moazzem Begg who was detained at Guantanamo Bay in the wake of 9/11. He's friends with militant groups like Hizb-ut Tahrir, and extremists like Abu Hamza. And Amnesty International lends its support to him. And how! A 2014 Wall Street Journal article on Amnesty says: is "jihad in self-defence...antithetical to human rights? Our answer is no." That was how Claudio Cordone, then Amnesty International's interim secretary-general, responded in February 2010 to criticism after the human-rights group made ex-Guantanamo detainee Moazzam Begg its poster child… Nor was Amnesty bothered that, alongside his "human-rights" work, Begg was conducting fawning interviews with Al-Qaeda propagandists such as the late terrorist imam Anwar al-Awlaki… The world needs morally credible human-rights organizations. Amnesty too often isn't one of them. In fact, given the pattern of Amnesty's interventions over the years, it seems to be on the side of radical jihadists - early on, from supporting violent extremists in Kashmir and Punjab to Taliban now.
> 
> But there's more.
> 
> NGO Monitor's numerous reports also show how Amnesty International has taken to supporting Palestinian terrorists and has consistently painted the state of Israel as the villain. One of the reports as much as calls it "Amnesty's war on Israel.” It is worth perusing NGO Monitor's collection of reports on Amnesty's damning record of supporting pro-Jihadis both in the Middle East and elsewhere.
> 
> Rajiv Malhotra recounts in a 2004 article, the words of Nobel Laureate David Trimble:
> 
> "_One of the great curses of this world is the human rights industry. They justify terrorist acts and end up being complicit in the murder of innocent victims._”
> 
> His words drew an angry reaction from Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch, two of the world's biggest human rights groups, with more than a million members worldwide. And why would it invite said angry reaction when Trimble hadn't named anybody? Guilty conscience much?
> 
> *How did we get here?*
> 
> As far as India is concerned, Amnesty's "human rights” work has been selective to say the least. Apart from completely ignoring the plight of Kashmiri Pandits, Amnesty has been mum about the ongoing ethnic cleansing of Hindus in West Bengal at the hands of both illegal Bangladeshi Muslim infiltrators and local Muslim extremists. It appears as though Amnesty is wilfully blind to this despite the meticulous, detailed and heartrending documentation of this massacre on the Hindu Samhati Global Media website.
> 
> This equally applies to Hindu workers and RSS members murdered with alarming regularity in Kerala either at the hands of Communists or Muslims or both. Apparently some lives deserve to be violently extinguished.
> 
> Given this historical pattern, it goes without saying that today, Kashmir's 'azadi' might be Amnesty's focus area and tomorrow, it could be West Bengal: perhaps all that's required is for that one spark of separatism to be lit.
> 
> *How did we even get here?*
> 
> As we've seen earlier, Amnesty has invested in India for nearly four decades: recall the US House Representative's claim that Amnesty was disallowed in Punjab in 1978. What does that tell us? What does it say about our capabilities, even our self-worth, that we allow this kind of (alien) Congressional hearings about our internal matters?
> 
> There's just no other way of saying this: we slept, our political class fought internally, our governments became alphabet soups of warring political factions even as the likes of Amnesty International made slow, steady but sure inroads. In Arun Shourie's words, the Indian state steadily "hollowed out.” And it finally gave in during Sonia Gandhi's decade-long NGO regime where the likes of Greenpeace and Amnesty flourished, the cancer eating India's vitals. And now, when the Government itself tries to mitigate the situation, it has to face internal and international resistance and hostility on an epic scale.
> 
> Indeed, it appears that we've remained in a civilisational inertia of meekly allowing the West to lecture us about "human rights” given how the sponsors of these human-rights-advocates continue to bomb entire countries out of existence and are on a spree of plundering the planet. And so, the fundamental question remains: given what these human rights worthies have done and continue to do, is something like Amnesty International even required in India? If the answer is yes, then we might as well concede defeat and throw up our hands in helplessness at being unable to guarantee our own internal and external security and national integrity.
> 
> @hellfire




Amnesty should have been driven out like Greenpeace in the very beginning by this government when it was much easier to kill them. What the F was it thinking in allowing these obvious subversives to operate in India?

This kind of procrastination and tomfoolery is indicative of low intelligence and foresight on part of BJP. Another glaring example of this is education policy and civil services exam where the exam is configured in such a way that only a dye in red marxist could clear it with ease. It is like BJP wants its haters to control all levers of power,except Lok Sabha.


----------



## TejasMk3

A_Poster said:


> Amnesty should have been driven out like Greenpeace in the very beginning by this government when it was much easier to kill them. What the F was it thinking in allowing these obvious subversives to operate in India?
> 
> These kind of procrastination and tomfoolery is indicative of low intelligence and foresight on part of BJP. Another glaring example of this is education policy and civil services exam where the exam is configured in such a way that only a dye in red marxist could clear it with ease. It is like BJP wants its haters to control all levers of power,except Lok Sabha.



Guess who works for Amnesty! Daughter of Oscar fernandes, ex minister. Deep roots.








Here is what we tell our school kids, NCERT book, political science 12th std:






BTW guys, this ID is pretty good: @by2kaafi seems like an alt. ID of sighbaboo, lots of FCRA-NGO info.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Salman Khurshid getting trolled. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767409426747813888

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> AAP is dead in Gurdaspur and Amritsar if Chotepur quits





Juggernautjatt said:


> If he quits AAP then I think it could be a big blow to AAP in majha region.



Is this true? why Gabru Punjabis are not funding lala ji's political ambitions? 

*AAP doesn't have money to fight election: Arvind Kejriwal*

"It would look odd but it is true that despite a one-and-half year of governance in Delhi, AAP does not have money to fight election. I can show you my bank account, even party does not have money," Kejriwal told a group of Scheduled Castes and Scheduled Tribes members in South Goa last evening.

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...ney-to-fight-election-arvind-kejriwal-2247684


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764373298633383936


----------



## GoR

Prometheus said:


> why shouldnt he be?



I hope he's not kicked out of AAP by Anarchist Kejriwal like Yadav and Bush an, as like him to.


----------



## ashok321

http://www.jantakareporter.com/hindi/amit-shah-3/57258

*अमित शाह के ‘फ्रीडम ऑफ स्पीच’ टवीट पर अरविंद केजरीवाल का करारा जवाब*






*Shiv Sena takes a dig at Bhagwat’s Hindu population comment*

http://www.jantakareporter.com/indi...s-dig-bhagwats-hindu-population-comment/57257


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767574124088754176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767638639320920064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767641136810733568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767610624675381252
Shame on you Modi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767627503913439232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767641672041791488


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767649560047026176


----------



## noksss

Good Step 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...tions-over-Rs-3-lakh/articleshow/53802260.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Crook PM of India who also follows Gundas on Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767584720670617604


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767675163861102592

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767567153931354113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767646939345281024
Why are Ambani brothers not going whole hog against Kejriwal and bring a defamation case?

Errr!
Radia tapes would unfold: Congress tau apni dukan hai - Mukesh Ambani

ROFOL:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767645873606131712


----------



## GoR

Hamare Pass All India may Advertisements dene ke liye paise hain ji, Par elections ke liye nahi jit. 




http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...ney-to-fight-election-arvind-kejriwal/353584/


----------



## 911

TejasMk3 said:


> Guess who works for Amnesty! Daughter of Oscar fernandes, ex minister. Deep roots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what we tell our school kids, NCERT book, political science 12th std:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW guys, this ID is pretty good: @by2kaafi seems like an alt. ID of sighbaboo, lots of FCRA-NGO info.


His blog is nice, few of his posts

http://fcraanalyses.blogspot.in/2014/03/on-upcoming-documentary-movie-veil-of.html
Documentry Veil of Tears

http://fcraanalyses.blogspot.in/2014/03/some-observations-on-inflow-of-foreign.html
FC increased drastically in 2004 with steady 10000 crores (a huge chunk of which i am sure goes to organisers' accounts rather than actual cause) per year later. TN, AP, KR, WB recieve most funds. Funds of one state is sometimes spent in another state.

http://fcraanalyses.blogspot.in/2014/04/state-specific-top-20-organizations.html
Most of major FC recipients are missionaries, especially in secular Gods own country.

http://fcraanalyses.blogspot.in/2014/07/intra-india-fund-flows-interest-earned.html
NGOs investing in FDs for earning and possible self sustaining which FCRA forbids

http://fcraanalyses.blogspot.in/2014/10/nature-of-fcra-ngos-their-international.html
Word cloud of local NGOs vs foreign funded NGOs

http://fcraanalyses.blogspot.in/2015/02/organizations-which-received-funds-from.html
Ford Foundation funding most of them based on Dalit or Christian or both including liberation movement.

http://fcraanalyses.blogspot.in/2016/03/public-interest-litigation-filed-by.html
Some PILs filed by foreign funded NGOs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Kejriwal claims AAP is broke but EC figures reveal otherwise *

*Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal risks getting labelled as a politician whose claims are high on hype but low on substance * He said in Goa yesterday that his Aam Admi Party (AAP) does not have money to fight election despite running Delhi government for one-and-a-half years.

*WHAT KEJRIWAL SAID*

Speaking to a group of Scheduled Castes and Scheduled Tribes members in South Goa, the AAP convener said, "It would look odd but it is true that despite a one-and-half year of governance in Delhi, AAP does not have money to fight election. I can show you my bank account, even the party does not have money."

The Delhi Chief Minister elaborated his statement by saying that when the AAP contested in Delhi, the people fought the election. Similar should be the situation in Goa where local people will contest the polls because, he claimed, the AAP is a platform for everyone to fight for their better future.

*WHAT EC FIGURES SAY*
However, contrary to Kejriwal's claims, facts speak otherwise. *Going by the Election Commission, the AAP is the fourth largest political party in the country in terms of receiving contributions. In the financial year 2014-15, it received contributions worth Rs 37.45 crore.*

Only three parties - and all of them national ones - had received larger contributions than the AAP. The BJP, with 437.35 crore is at the top, followed by the Congress (Rs 141.55 crore) and the NCP (Rs 38.82 crore).

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/arvind-kejriwal-aap-broke-ec-figures/1/745935.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

*RTI wing leader quits AAP over ‘lack of democracy’*

The resentment in Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) on distribution of tickets for 2017 Punjab assembly polls is not settling down as party leader Harmilap Grewal announced his resignation from the party, citing lack of internal democracy. 


He said that state leaders have been sidelined as the Delhi leadership is calling the shots.


“Over 15,000 party volunteers from Punjab worked for party in Delhi assembly segment but they didn’t capture the party there, but in Punjab, party is being managed by Delhi leadership and there is no say of Punjab leaders which has reflected in two lists of party candidates announced for 2017 assembly polls,” said Grewal, general secretary of right to information (RTI) wing of the party in Punjab. He said that many more party workers and leaders were having the same feeling.

Grewal said tickets have already been decided by the Delhi leaders and a farce programme of conducting voting by volunteers was being carried out.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...f-democracy/story-INzJg7CpMekht2pUVob5zJ.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767723137660129280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767682628803715072


----------



## ranjeet

Salman Khurshid is running away in this chalte chalte program. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767424792819556352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A_Poster

I am posting parts of quite a big post made by a poster on another forum regarding Kashmir (I am leaving out historical part that we know better than him).


*"*India's record on International Law is far from perfect. And rightly so, given the hard lessons it was taught when it sought to play by the rules in a game only to discover the "winners" were almost all cheating. When all the players cheat, and there is no referee, it is only logical that it should do so too. That it has nonetheless still tried to follow the rules, and has done so better than many great powers (though I have no doubt, less well than many smaller countries) is one of the many reasons why it should be praised.


The reality is that Kashmir in India is a story of poor governance. India has made many significant mistakes in the region, in particular the granting of excessive autonomy to the state while letting its assembly be structured in such a way that the population of Kashmir and its elected representatives can hold the rest of the state to ransom. This has had many unfortunate consequences, most notably for the Kashmiri Pandits, who have discovered the consequences of becoming minorities in a state veering towards Islamic principles under its Muslim Majority population. India has failed the youth of Kashmir by not adequately seeing to their education, thus allowing many young men and women to fall under the indoctrination of separatists and extremists. India has also failed to adequately respond to the allegations and accusations raised by groups within it, notable the left wing movements. Thus many people have been able to widely make the assertion that India's governance of Kashmir is no different from British rule, despite the manifest differences - the fact that Kashmir elects its own rulers, and that its institutions of governance are staffed by their fellow Kashmiris for instance. Or that they have equal access (if not better in many cases) to National Institutions of Education and Governance. Thus for instance, one can discover that the J&K Police, as much as the central police forces, have been using those "evil" non lethal riot control measures called pellet guns. The Army is not broadly involved the majority of operations in these episodes of unrest (though individual cases of the Army needing to intervene have been reported). It is why the Media has been forced to use the broad moniker of "Indian Security Forces" to disguise the fact that many Kashmiris are being policed by their own, and thus allow them to continue to blame the Armed and Central forces. A comparable analogy would be if I argued that the recent shootings of blacks in the US, such as that of Michael Brown in Ferguson, were by "American Security Forces" and deliberately confusing the institutions of the State Police, National Guard and Army in the process.

The necessary response to such actions, through proper debate, education and information has been lacking. The groups who should have been organizing these responses, traditionally called the "right" in India (flawed as these terms are given their rooting in economic ideological differences), has for much of India's history been disorganized. This has allowed the more extreme elements of the Left and so called "Liberal" crowd to dominate the discourse. This has in turn forced the Right to also respond with more extremist rhetoric.

What India is currently witnessing is a process to rebalance some of the traditional asymmetries in dialogue and discourse that have existed. As a consequence, the left is retaliating to preserve the status quo, striking out both with violence and through an attempt to steer the dialogue. Some of the reasons for its slipping grasp has been the evolution of tools such as Social Media. As with any period of flux and dislocation, there are unfortunate consequences, many of which could have been avoided had responsible action been taken to avoid creating said asymmetries. What the final outcome of this process will be I cannot say.

If someone wishes to gain a deeper understanding of the sorts of problems caused by the "Left" that I am describing, I would advise them to read the brilliant work "*The Road to Serfdom*" by Austrian economist and Philosopher Friedrich Hayek, who perfectly describes the highjacking of liberalism and the path to totalitarianism that much of the left engages in. In India's situation, his work is practically prophetic. I would specifically recommend the introduction, and the first couple of chapters.*"*


This poster was full leftists a year ago. This seems a very strong improvement.


----------



## Echo_419

*Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal announced on Monday, 15thAugust, a nearly 50% increase in minimum wages for the Capital’s workforce, underscoring his government’s push for economic parity in a growing rich-poor divide.*

The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government’s proposal is to raise the minimum wage of an unskilled person from Rs 9,568 to Rs 14,052. Besides, wages for semi-skilled and skilled people will increase from Rs 10,582 to Rs 15,471 and from Rs 11,622 to 17,033 respectively.
There are a number of reasons why this increase in minimum wages is a bad idea despite the good intentions of the Delhi government.

For starters, the current wage rate in the national capital for an unskilled worker is Rs 9,568, which is higher than the neighbouring states of Haryana (Rs 7,600), Uttar Pradesh (Rs 7,108) and Rajasthan (Rs 5,226). Even before the wage hike, it is clear that the wage of an unskilled worker in Delhi is almost the same as of a skilled worker in Haryana and is more than that of a skilled worker in UP or Rajasthan.






It needs to be mentioned that the minimum wage in Delhi is already 35 per cent higher than in neighbouring Uttar Pradesh and 72 per cent higher than in adjoining Haryana.




India’s, and Delhi’s, main advantage in manufacturing is “cheap labour” if such a wage hike is implemented in the capital, where the minimum wage is already very high when compared to rest of North India, then there will be a mass exodus of Industries from the capital to neighbouring states of Haryana and Uttar Pradesh. The hike will force the small and medium industries to be more innovative and use technology, automation, for work, the final result will be reduced jobs because of increased salaries and greater use of automation in the capital. Any sane government which has a long term vision will see that such a move will greatly harm Delhi’s, already not so good, economic prospects in the long run.

The main argument presented by the AAP government that this move will reduce the income inequality in the national capital is total lie, since Delhi mostly relies on medium and small scale enterprises, as most of the big industries have shifted to states such as Haryana, Uttar Pradesh and Rajasthan because of lack of land and an already expensive work force, the remaining big industries Delhi has, will simply relocate to the neighbouring states of Haryana and Uttar Pradesh and the main causality of all this “minimum wage saga” will be the Small and Medium industries.

Let’s look at some statistics to show why it is not a good idea to radically increase the minimum wage in Delhi by such a massive proportion.






“During 2012-13, average annual Index of Industrial Production (IIP) was 115.94, which decreased to 102.29 in 2013-14. There is a decline in the IIP of 11.77 per cent in 2013-14 over the previous year,” clearly such a decline should encourage the AAP government to actually focus on growth of Industries in Delhi, which will lead to increased employment, rather than making their life difficult by announcing such colossal wage hikes.





According to the Delhi Economic Survey (2014-15) “The estimated employment, as depicted in the above table, though indicated improvement in the absolute numbers, it is not keeping in pace with the growth of factories. To elaborate it further, it is observed that the per factory employment during 2013 remained at the same level as that of 2012 i.e. average 46 persons employed in each factory.”





According to the Delhi Economic Survey (2014-15) “It may be observed that the number of registered factories in Delhi increased by 23.76% from 3198 in 2007-08 to 3958 in 2012-13. During the same period, total capital increased by 156% from ` 7164 crore to ` 18356 crore. The number of employees decreased to the level from 1.28 lakh in 2007-08 to 1.19 lakh in 2012-13. However, a downward growth is visible in total capital employed in 2012-13 over that of 2011-12.”





Unemployment figures in Delhi are also not very encouraging, as the scourge of Unemployment continues to rise. Naturally, in such turbulent times where Unemployment is worldwide problem the Delhi government will do every possible thing in its power to increase the job creation in the national capital. But, instead of laying down red carpet for the Industry and making things easier for Industries to stimulate Industrial growth the Delhi government has decided to hike the already “high” minimum wage in the capital and cripple Delhi’s Industrial base and in that process push all the people who are joining the workforce every year towards an uncertain future.

It’s not only the Industry which will be harmed by this hike, the existing workers in the work force ,the unskilled workers, of which there are many, entering the workforce each year and the “common people”, Ironically, will be greatly harmed by this hike.

For example, a factory owner won’t keep a skilled worker at a mandated Rs 17,033 per month if the efforts of that skilled worker in the factory generates Rs 13,000 worth of added revenue per month. Over the course of the year, a factory that employs such a worker would lose Rs 48,396, so instead, it would either hire an Informal worker or simply automate that job. The wage hike will force many workers in the formal sector to be pushed into the informal sector.

The wage hike will hurt the unskilled workers entering the workforce the most, as most of these workers are from poor families and have little to no education background or skills which they can leverage to get a decent job. As the minimum wage for unskilled workers goes up, Businesses are discouraged from hiring unskilled workers as the cost of skilling them for the job goes up resulting in unskilled workers not being able to find a job which provides them with the skills necessary to move up the employment ladder and get a better job. In short, such a colossal hike in minimum wage will destroy the first step of the employment staircase that provides the skills and experience workers need to reach the next step, and to continue moving towards a better life.

One of the basic lessons of economics is that when the price of something goes up, people buy less of it, so, if the price of food or clothing rises, as it will inevitably, you can expect consumers to reduce their demand for those goods. Upper middle class and the rich can afford to pay top dollar, but the middle class and the less fortunate sections of society will have to cut down on their consumption of goods and services if they have to survive in this era.

*There is opposition to the new wage hike within the AAP too as the party’s trade wing has demanded that the government reconsider its decision.*
“We represent Delhi’s 15 lakh traders and industrialists. The step (to increase minimum wages) will harm Delhi’s trade and industry in the long run. Wages are already high in the Capital and if they are increased further, trade and industry might seek a shift to neighbouring States,” said Brijesh Goel, convenor, AAP Trade Wing.

If the Kejriwal government is really concerned about the welfare of workers in Delhi then it needs to come up with a comprehensive policy on this matter and not just merely take populist decisions which only benefit a select section of society and harm everyone else.

*The new minimum wage is only going to push up the “Minimum bribe” of the Inspector raj officials who will be in charge of implementing this new Minimum wage.*

@magudi @ranjeet @IndoCarib @911 @GoR 
http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/08/arvind-kejriwal-minimum-wage-aap/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765534086869815296


----------



## GoR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magudi

Echo_419 said:


> *Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal announced on Monday, 15thAugust, a nearly 50% increase in minimum wages for the Capital’s workforce, underscoring his government’s push for economic parity in a growing rich-poor divide.*
> 
> The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government’s proposal is to raise the minimum wage of an unskilled person from Rs 9,568 to Rs 14,052. Besides, wages for semi-skilled and skilled people will increase from Rs 10,582 to Rs 15,471 and from Rs 11,622 to 17,033 respectively.
> There are a number of reasons why this increase in minimum wages is a bad idea despite the good intentions of the Delhi government.
> 
> For starters, the current wage rate in the national capital for an unskilled worker is Rs 9,568, which is higher than the neighbouring states of Haryana (Rs 7,600), Uttar Pradesh (Rs 7,108) and Rajasthan (Rs 5,226). Even before the wage hike, it is clear that the wage of an unskilled worker in Delhi is almost the same as of a skilled worker in Haryana and is more than that of a skilled worker in UP or Rajasthan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be mentioned that the minimum wage in Delhi is already 35 per cent higher than in neighbouring Uttar Pradesh and 72 per cent higher than in adjoining Haryana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India’s, and Delhi’s, main advantage in manufacturing is “cheap labour” if such a wage hike is implemented in the capital, where the minimum wage is already very high when compared to rest of North India, then there will be a mass exodus of Industries from the capital to neighbouring states of Haryana and Uttar Pradesh. The hike will force the small and medium industries to be more innovative and use technology, automation, for work, the final result will be reduced jobs because of increased salaries and greater use of automation in the capital. Any sane government which has a long term vision will see that such a move will greatly harm Delhi’s, already not so good, economic prospects in the long run.
> 
> The main argument presented by the AAP government that this move will reduce the income inequality in the national capital is total lie, since Delhi mostly relies on medium and small scale enterprises, as most of the big industries have shifted to states such as Haryana, Uttar Pradesh and Rajasthan because of lack of land and an already expensive work force, the remaining big industries Delhi has, will simply relocate to the neighbouring states of Haryana and Uttar Pradesh and the main causality of all this “minimum wage saga” will be the Small and Medium industries.
> 
> Let’s look at some statistics to show why it is not a good idea to radically increase the minimum wage in Delhi by such a massive proportion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “During 2012-13, average annual Index of Industrial Production (IIP) was 115.94, which decreased to 102.29 in 2013-14. There is a decline in the IIP of 11.77 per cent in 2013-14 over the previous year,” clearly such a decline should encourage the AAP government to actually focus on growth of Industries in Delhi, which will lead to increased employment, rather than making their life difficult by announcing such colossal wage hikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Delhi Economic Survey (2014-15) “The estimated employment, as depicted in the above table, though indicated improvement in the absolute numbers, it is not keeping in pace with the growth of factories. To elaborate it further, it is observed that the per factory employment during 2013 remained at the same level as that of 2012 i.e. average 46 persons employed in each factory.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Delhi Economic Survey (2014-15) “It may be observed that the number of registered factories in Delhi increased by 23.76% from 3198 in 2007-08 to 3958 in 2012-13. During the same period, total capital increased by 156% from ` 7164 crore to ` 18356 crore. The number of employees decreased to the level from 1.28 lakh in 2007-08 to 1.19 lakh in 2012-13. However, a downward growth is visible in total capital employed in 2012-13 over that of 2011-12.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment figures in Delhi are also not very encouraging, as the scourge of Unemployment continues to rise. Naturally, in such turbulent times where Unemployment is worldwide problem the Delhi government will do every possible thing in its power to increase the job creation in the national capital. But, instead of laying down red carpet for the Industry and making things easier for Industries to stimulate Industrial growth the Delhi government has decided to hike the already “high” minimum wage in the capital and cripple Delhi’s Industrial base and in that process push all the people who are joining the workforce every year towards an uncertain future.
> 
> It’s not only the Industry which will be harmed by this hike, the existing workers in the work force ,the unskilled workers, of which there are many, entering the workforce each year and the “common people”, Ironically, will be greatly harmed by this hike.
> 
> For example, a factory owner won’t keep a skilled worker at a mandated Rs 17,033 per month if the efforts of that skilled worker in the factory generates Rs 13,000 worth of added revenue per month. Over the course of the year, a factory that employs such a worker would lose Rs 48,396, so instead, it would either hire an Informal worker or simply automate that job. The wage hike will force many workers in the formal sector to be pushed into the informal sector.
> 
> The wage hike will hurt the unskilled workers entering the workforce the most, as most of these workers are from poor families and have little to no education background or skills which they can leverage to get a decent job. As the minimum wage for unskilled workers goes up, Businesses are discouraged from hiring unskilled workers as the cost of skilling them for the job goes up resulting in unskilled workers not being able to find a job which provides them with the skills necessary to move up the employment ladder and get a better job. In short, such a colossal hike in minimum wage will destroy the first step of the employment staircase that provides the skills and experience workers need to reach the next step, and to continue moving towards a better life.
> 
> One of the basic lessons of economics is that when the price of something goes up, people buy less of it, so, if the price of food or clothing rises, as it will inevitably, you can expect consumers to reduce their demand for those goods. Upper middle class and the rich can afford to pay top dollar, but the middle class and the less fortunate sections of society will have to cut down on their consumption of goods and services if they have to survive in this era.
> 
> *There is opposition to the new wage hike within the AAP too as the party’s trade wing has demanded that the government reconsider its decision.*
> “We represent Delhi’s 15 lakh traders and industrialists. The step (to increase minimum wages) will harm Delhi’s trade and industry in the long run. Wages are already high in the Capital and if they are increased further, trade and industry might seek a shift to neighbouring States,” said Brijesh Goel, convenor, AAP Trade Wing.
> 
> If the Kejriwal government is really concerned about the welfare of workers in Delhi then it needs to come up with a comprehensive policy on this matter and not just merely take populist decisions which only benefit a select section of society and harm everyone else.
> 
> *The new minimum wage is only going to push up the “Minimum bribe” of the Inspector raj officials who will be in charge of implementing this new Minimum wage.*
> 
> @magudi @ranjeet @IndoCarib @911 @GoR
> http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/08/arvind-kejriwal-minimum-wage-aap/




pure vote banking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Little school girls blush after seeing Yugpurush.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767716409065570304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767669511281582081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767715259943677952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767710545998860289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767701744008720384


----------



## magudi

http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...ation-in-Kerala/2016/08/20/article3587969.ece


cc : @Marxist @Star Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

*Education policy: it's right to consult India's larger mind*

The HRD ministry has invited suggestions and comments on a 43-page document, ‘Some Inputs for Draft National Education Policy 2016’. The ministry, subsequently, also put on its website the 217-page report submitted in May 2016 by the committee appointed to evolve National Education Policy (NEP). Obviously, a final draft policy would emerge in due course and undergo the process of formal acceptance and approval at appropriate levels. It is encouraging to observe that since the past two years, every section of society is being given an opportunity to participate in the consultation on NEP formulation.

Apparently, some luminaries have refrained from offering inputs because of their ideological constraints. Is it not surprising that even before the policy is finalised, and the opportunity to offer suggestions remains wide open, fringe elements have staged demonstrations against it. *Those familiar with the post-Independence developments in education are well aware how the scene has been dominated by those more interested in propagating the ideology of their choice than the national welfare. To them, there is nothing like ancient Indian tradition of knowledge quest and, therefore, how can they tolerate historically established and globally acknowledged facts on ancient Indian contribution to knowledge and world civilisation?*

*One wonders why don’t those opposed put forward their views emphatically and scientifically before the MHRD. One could vouchsafe on the basis of personal experience that many of them seriously detest any reference to ‘Indian education’, or ancient Indian education systems. It must be recalled that the most propagated hypothesis pursued by foreign evangelists with full support of the then alien rulers was, “The souls of the savages must be salvaged.” It was the time when traditional Indian education system was being replaced by a transplanted alien system. Unfortunately, some would still like to stick to it as they too are convinced that there is nothing worthwhile in the Indian tradition of knowledge, scriptures and the gurukul system. To them,* *it is upsetting to find in the draft: “Indian scholars like Charaka, Susruta, Aryabhata, Bhaskaracharya, Chankya, Patanjali and Vatsayana and numerous others made seminal contribution to the worlds of knowledge in such diverse fields as mathematics, astronomy, physics, chemistry, medical sciences, and surgery, fine arts, mechanical and production technology, civil engineering and architecture, shipbuilding and navigation, sports and games.” *( "saffronization of education")

From all this emerges the greatest challenge before the policymakers: why even seven decades after Independence, India could not instil a sense of pride in its history, heritage and the treasure of knowledge among its citizens? What generates, and who germinates, such an aversion? How could an Indian not be proud of Taxila, Vikramshila and Nalanda of the good old days? Some are restless as their loved citadels like the Aryan invasion theory and non-existence of Saraswati river are scientifically established as politically motivated figs of imagination perpetuated to establish India as a nation only of immigrants. Rabindranath Tagore addressed the convocation of the Banaras Hindu University on February 18, 1935: “We cannot but look with regret at the feebleness of stimulation in our academic training for the forming of our mind which in cooperation with knowledge and sympathy may comprehend the larger mind of the country.” The MHRD is rightly consulting the larger mind of the country.
*rajput_js@yahoo.co.in
Former director of the NCERT
*
Some Christian orgs opposed it here, even DMK and ADMK were using their time tested "We will oppose Sanskritization". *facepalm*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Is this true? why Gabru Punjabis are not funding lala ji's political ambitions?
> 
> *AAP doesn't have money to fight election: Arvind Kejriwal*
> 
> "It would look odd but it is true that despite a one-and-half year of governance in Delhi, AAP does not have money to fight election. I can show you my bank account, even party does not have money," Kejriwal told a group of Scheduled Castes and Scheduled Tribes members in South Goa last evening.
> 
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...ney-to-fight-election-arvind-kejriwal-2247684


Punjabis de sare fund tan Badal kha gaye. Infact we are more broke than kejri now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

Guys, What became of Dahi-Handi festival? MNS has threatened to celebrate it in opposition to quixotic ruling of SC.



TejasMk3 said:


> *Education policy: it's right to consult India's larger mind*
> 
> The HRD ministry has invited suggestions and comments on a 43-page document, ‘Some Inputs for Draft National Education Policy 2016’. The ministry, subsequently, also put on its website the 217-page report submitted in May 2016 by the committee appointed to evolve National Education Policy (NEP). Obviously, a final draft policy would emerge in due course and undergo the process of formal acceptance and approval at appropriate levels. It is encouraging to observe that since the past two years, every section of society is being given an opportunity to participate in the consultation on NEP formulation.
> 
> Apparently, some luminaries have refrained from offering inputs because of their ideological constraints. Is it not surprising that even before the policy is finalised, and the opportunity to offer suggestions remains wide open, fringe elements have staged demonstrations against it. *Those familiar with the post-Independence developments in education are well aware how the scene has been dominated by those more interested in propagating the ideology of their choice than the national welfare. To them, there is nothing like ancient Indian tradition of knowledge quest and, therefore, how can they tolerate historically established and globally acknowledged facts on ancient Indian contribution to knowledge and world civilisation?*
> 
> *One wonders why don’t those opposed put forward their views emphatically and scientifically before the MHRD. One could vouchsafe on the basis of personal experience that many of them seriously detest any reference to ‘Indian education’, or ancient Indian education systems. It must be recalled that the most propagated hypothesis pursued by foreign evangelists with full support of the then alien rulers was, “The souls of the savages must be salvaged.” It was the time when traditional Indian education system was being replaced by a transplanted alien system. Unfortunately, some would still like to stick to it as they too are convinced that there is nothing worthwhile in the Indian tradition of knowledge, scriptures and the gurukul system. To them,* *it is upsetting to find in the draft: “Indian scholars like Charaka, Susruta, Aryabhata, Bhaskaracharya, Chankya, Patanjali and Vatsayana and numerous others made seminal contribution to the worlds of knowledge in such diverse fields as mathematics, astronomy, physics, chemistry, medical sciences, and surgery, fine arts, mechanical and production technology, civil engineering and architecture, shipbuilding and navigation, sports and games.” *( "saffronization of education")
> 
> From all this emerges the greatest challenge before the policymakers: why even seven decades after Independence, India could not instil a sense of pride in its history, heritage and the treasure of knowledge among its citizens? What generates, and who germinates, such an aversion? How could an Indian not be proud of Taxila, Vikramshila and Nalanda of the good old days? Some are restless as their loved citadels like the Aryan invasion theory and non-existence of Saraswati river are scientifically established as politically motivated figs of imagination perpetuated to establish India as a nation only of immigrants. Rabindranath Tagore addressed the convocation of the Banaras Hindu University on February 18, 1935: “We cannot but look with regret at the feebleness of stimulation in our academic training for the forming of our mind which in cooperation with knowledge and sympathy may comprehend the larger mind of the country.” The MHRD is rightly consulting the larger mind of the country.
> *rajput_js@yahoo.co.in
> Former director of the NCERT
> *
> Some Christian orgs opposed it here, even DMK and ADMK were using their time tested "We will oppose Sanskritization". *facepalm*




Three years into the government and we do not have new syllabus yet! This is what I meant when I said that this government want its enemies to control all levers of power and brainwash next generation/voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

B


ranjeet said:


> Is this true? why Gabru Punjabis are not funding lala ji's political ambitions?
> 
> *AAP doesn't have money to fight election: Arvind Kejriwal*
> 
> "It would look odd but it is true that despite a one-and-half year of governance in Delhi, AAP does not have money to fight election. I can show you my bank account, even party does not have money," Kejriwal told a group of Scheduled Castes and Scheduled Tribes members in South Goa last evening.
> 
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...ney-to-fight-election-arvind-kejriwal-2247684


 

Badal- BJP already made us bankrupt ............dont have any money left with punjabis........they have taken over everything.....now lalaji's last hope is haryanvi jaat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767930542243348480


----------



## ashok321

So much for Assam, so much for BJP
ROFOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767945626717782017


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ashok321 said:


> So much for Assam, so much for BJP
> ROFOL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767945626717782017



only a sick minded twat would feel funny about a situation like this. 

oh wait . . u are one . . already

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A_Poster

Robinhood Pandey said:


> only a sick minded twat would feel funny about a situation like this.
> 
> oh wait . . u are one . . already




He is a Muslim. You are being redundant here.


----------



## ashok321

*Why Gujarat appears to have fallen off the news map over the last two years*


*The almost-total blackout of the Dalit protests in Una is only the latest in the long list of stories that are conspicuous by their absence in mainstream media.*


Even as Prime Minister Narendra Modi held forth on Balochistan from the ramparts of the Red Fort on August 15, hundreds of Dalits and their supporters were marching to Una to protest mounting atrocities on them by caste Hindus in the state of Gujarat.

While echoes of Modi’s statement on Balochistan continue to reverberate across sundry media platforms, the 500-kms-long march from Ahmedabad to Una – aptly termed “Azadi Kooch” (“march to freedom”) spread out over 10 days – is already a distant memory.

A near black-out by the all powerful television media, barring odd exceptions like the _Indian Express _and NDTV India who reported the march and filed regular follow-up reports, should not perhaps be a surprise.

“There was no other national media as far as one can remember – though there were some local newspersons, both print and television,” said senior NDTV India reporter Hridayesh Joshi, who travelled with “Azadi Kooch” for the last two days of the march.

*A local journalist of the local paper Gujarat Mitra in Surendranagar spelled out the reasons for this on the condition of anonymity. “Gujarati media, barring one or two do not report anything unfavourable to the BJP government,” he said. “They are scared that advertisements will be stopped”. But that was not the only problem he mentioned. “In 2014 one leading regional language newspaper was shut down for around a month soon after Modi came to power for carrying anti-Modi stories,” he added.*

To be sure the Dalit march had both drama and news value – elements central to television news. And this was no studio drama comprising hysterical anchors and studio guests. These were real people with real issues of exclusion and everyday oppression, which makes atrocities against Dalits in Gujarat one of the highest among all states.

Dalits marched in large numbers, wrote Joshi, chanting “_gai ni puchdu tami rakho. Amey amari jamin aapo _[Upper castes, keep the cow’s tail. Give us land instead]”. The protesters sang songs of liberation and held small meetings all along the way.

The march had a mix of Ambedkarites, activists of the Kabir Kala Manch and Dalit Panthers who had come all the way from Maharashtra, and even a sprinkling of Gandhians. “The presence of Muslims with the possibility of an emerging Dalit-Muslim political alliance is, I think, a development whose significance can hardly be overstated,” Joshi said.








All this drama in Modi’s backyard and that too less than a year before Assembly elections in Uttar Pradesh, indicating a palpable political churn, was of course not worthy of coverage for large sections of the mainstream media who chose to stick to Modi’s agenda of Pakistan bashing, this time on the back of the Balochistan issue.

A combination of fresh line-up of panelists along with the usual “foreign policy” experts, not to forget exiled Baloch nationalists, were paraded as the new cast of characters in prime time circus. The India Today TV, in fact, went a step further and aired an undated Al Jazeera ground report from Balochistan province. The only time the Gujarat Dalit issue got traction was when top political leaders from Delhi landed up in Gujarat to meet the victims of the public flogging by caste Hindus.

On August 15, Joshi filed a longish story, running to about 10 minutes. “As a matter of fact at least four, 8 to 10 minute stories were carried on successive days on prime time including some in Ravish Kumar’s news show,” Joshi said.

But the story remained missing from most networks.

*Continuing battle*
In the continuing battle of wits between Modi and the mainstream, largely the English language media, about who sets the “national agenda”, Modi appears to have won. And not for the first time – despite the continuing targeting of media by the Modi government.

On August 10, at a meeting jointly organised by the Press Club of India, the Indian Women Press corps and the Editors Guild, a call was given to resist attacks on press freedom, especially attacks on the _Rajasthan Patrika_ and_Outlook_ magazine. A Google search will indicate that the well-attended protest went unreported in the media.

*Ever since Modi has come to power, Gujarat has fallen off the news map. Una is only the latest in the long list.*

One instance of media’s capitulation has been the virtual disbanding of the Ahmedabad bureau of almost all the news channels, barring the NDTV. The Times Now, the most popular English language network, for example, does not have a Gujarat bureau. A reporter is flown down from Mumbai each time something big happens in the state. Trawling the Times Now website threw up this 16-second clip read out by the anchor in the “Speed News” format.

India Today TV, which previously had a full-time English language reporter in Ahmedabad, has no one now. There’s only one reporter for India Today’s Hindi network Aaj Tak. When Modi assumed power, the ABP News moved out its Ahmedabad reporter to Delhi in the hope that he would manage access to the PMO. That reporter is now back in Ahmedabad as the head of the ABP group’s regional Gujarati channel. Clearly reportage on incidents like Una rub the state government the wrong way, something a start-up can ill-afford to do. A search of the ABP News portal for the Una march yields only a two-minute clip in its prime time bulletin.

Contrast this with the so-called reportage in December 2014 when BJP President Amit Shah was exonerated by a CBI court.
This 2014 Times Now clip could well be considered a template for reporting on Gujarat across news networks, as it pretty much anticipated the manner in which Gujarat and especially the 2002 riots would be reported by mainstream media in the months to follow.

The reporter, who was earlier stationed in Gujarat, can be strangely seen "reporting live" from Haridwar, parroting pretty much the arguments the Central Bureau of Investigation presented in court as reasons for exonerating Shah. There were no questions about the U-turn by the CBI in its stand after the change in government, nor any questions with regard to whether or not the agency wanted to appeal the verdict. The issue never figured in Arnab Goswami’s super prime time “newshour”.

The _Gujarat Mitra_ journalist put it in perspective. “Most of what was reported in the national media about Gujarat’s Dalit unrest was purely accidental. TV journalists happened to be in Ahmedabad at a time [August 4 to 7] when the new leadership was being chosen in the state. For them, this was the side story.”

When it comes to the prime minister’s home state, reporters across TV networks – and even print – have little or no editorial say in the matter. “The decision to follow the _Azadi Kooch_ for two days was entirely my editors’ idea,” Joshi said, admitting that his story would not have been possible without editorial backing.




*'I feel liberated now': Five Dalits in Gujarat explain why they joined the march to Una*
The 350-km protest against a brutal attack on tanners finally arrives at its destination, despite gau rakshaks blocking a highway.

Even a news agency whose business it is to objectively purvey information – in this case news footage – has been caught napping. A look at the ANI’s Twitter timeline and even Google search for August 15 yields virtually nothing on the Una Dalit congregation, though the agency took all the trouble to send its cameraman to cover Modi’s air dash to Sarangpur in Gujarat to pay his last respects to a departed Swaminarayan sect leader.

At a time when news organisations have shoe-string reporting budgets, ANI fills in a huge gap. It is the only source of news feed from the more remote corners of the country. When asked about this editorial oversight, Editor Smita Prakash, who happens to be part of the owner's family, defended ANI and blamed social media sites for not throwing up the relevant material. “Google doesn’t show up ANI live feed. Twitter is not even 20% of our live feed. We do about 70-80 bites/interviews in a day which run on live,” she said.

*A former ANI staffer, however, provided an entirely different perspective. “ANI has been on the gravy train ever since Modi came to power,” he said. It is the only news organisation other than PTI to travel with the prime minister on his official trips abroad. “This gives ANI both access and revenue,” he added.*

With the blurring of lines between editors and owners, mainstream media has itself become the establishment. The media and its practitioners are increasingly deriving their powers from proximity to political and bureaucratic structures rather than as interlocutors for the poor and the discriminated.

The task ahead for Dalit warriors of Gujarat or Uttar Pradesh or anywhere else is a dual battle – fighting caste Hindus and a tone deaf media feasting on the agenda dished out by the government.

_We welcome your comments at letters@scroll.in._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767943718959591424


----------



## magudi

A_Poster said:


> He is a Muslim. You are being redundant here.




Whatever he is he sure is paid well to do what he's doing here - why else would a random forum troll take pain to highlight paras, put images from articles in neat tags etc . Judging by what he's given away so far in his interactions with others in the thread there are two possibilities :
1) ISI mole
2) A Pakistani employed in Dubai based social media PR firm hired by AAP IT cell

There are many Modi baiters (read Indians ) on this very forum but this guy is different from them for the very simple fact that he doesn't know much about india or its polity indicating with a fair amount of certainty that we're dealing with an outsider . Try engaging with him on any of his copy - paste jobs and all you get are diversionary platitudes.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Punjabis de sare fund tan Badal kha gaye. Infact we are more broke than kejri now



Be ready for further loot as AAP will fund it's Himachal campaign with whatever is left in Punjab. 



Prometheus said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> Badal- BJP already made us bankrupt ............dont have any money left with punjabis........they have taken over everything.....now lalaji's last hope is haryanvi jaat


Lala ji knows better not to mess around with Haryanvis there is a reason why AAP was silent during Jat agitation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A_Poster

magudi said:


> Whatever he is he sure is paid well to do what he's doing here - why else would a random forum troll take pain to highlight paras, put images from articles in neat tags etc . Judging by what he's given away so far in his interactions with others in the thread there are two possibilities :
> 1) ISI mole
> 2) A Pakistani employed in Dubai based social media PR firm hired by AAP IT cell
> 
> There are many Modi baiters (read Indians ) on this very forum but this guy is different from them for the very simple fact that he doesn't know much about india or its polity indicating with a fair amount of certainty that we're dealing with an outsider . Try engaging with him on any of his copy - paste jobs and all you get are diversionary platitudes.




Could he be Manavjivan from twitter?

Some days back, he was exclusively promoting that handle. When I checked, I found that Manavjivan is a kattar Muslim, even if he is an Indian (doubtful). Also both have same sentence structure and pattern of boasting.

I do not think he is an ISI mole, else he would had enough brain to know that this forum would yield diddle squat in form of changing opinions as most member here are politically aware. He is definitely a shill for hire and a muslim certainly, and enjoys drudgery of his work.


----------



## Nilgiri

A_Poster said:


> Could he be Manavjivan from twitter?
> 
> Some days back, he was exclusively promoting that handle. When I checked, I found that Manavjivan is a kattar Muslims, even if he is an Indian. Also both have same sentence structure and pattern of boasting.
> 
> I do not think he is an ISI mole, else he would had enough brain to know that this forum would yield diddle squat in form of changing opinions as most member here are politically aware. He is definitely a shill for hire and a muslim certainly, and enjoys drudgery of his work.



I am almost certain he is that twit Rangila....I seriously wonder how many dormant accounts he has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

ranjeet said:


> Be ready for further loot as AAP will fund it's Himachal campaign with whatever is left in Punjab.



Do you expect anything to be left after they are through with their advertisement business.

Delhi with budget of 40000 crore spends 550 crore on advertisements while UP with 350,000crore budget only spends 92 crore on advertisements.

AAP is to loot what fish is to water.



Nilgiri said:


> I am almost certain he is that twit Rangila....I seriously wonder how many dormant accounts he has.



He is certainly Rangila, and Mehbookz. There is no doubt about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

A_Poster said:


> He is certainly Rangila, and Mehbookz. There is no doubt about it.



Yeah mehbookz thats the other one.

guynextdoor at least had some interactive spirit and gusto....didnt flood post all this useless crap. So I know its not him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv

Guys why don't you put him on ignore list. I did and the seemed sane since then.


----------



## Nilgiri

gslv said:


> Guys why don't you put him on ignore list. I did and the seemed sane since then.



He does post something good from time to time (I guess to not completely give the game away).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

gslv said:


> Guys why don't you put him on ignore list. I did and the seemed sane since then.




He is. But if you try to read a thread without logging in, it is impossible due to amount of crap he put out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

A_Poster said:


> He is. But if you try to read a thread without logging in, it is impossible due to amount of crap he put out.


This pretty much, it became impossible to read anything else on the thread, and the amount of tweets, youtube videos slowed down the browser too. Thread is so much cleaner now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

OMG!

BJPians are going mad after knowing 2019 will be tough:
They do not know where they stand mentally.
Hawa tight!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767979885230891008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768017163898630145


----------



## 911

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/i...pro-pakistan-agents-take-control-2972066.html


----------



## ashok321

Modi will be comatose that day boy!












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768032523376930816
What about BJP offering bribe to its opponents (MLAs) to join them, as in Arunachal?

Modi's BJP to lose its footprints in Punjab:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768037384613195776
*India's GDP growth in FY16 wa



s 5.8 per cent and not 7.6 per cent, says Priyanka Kishore of Oxford Economics*


Priyanka Kishore, Lead Asia Economist at Oxford Economics tells Business Today why India's GDP may well not be 7 per cent. Excerpts from an interview.
*
What were the reasons that prompted you to relook at India's growth numbers?*

India announced a revamped GDP series in early 2015, based on the requirements of the 2008 System of National Accounts (SNA). The new method made substantial changes to both the estimation and reporting of GDP. Prima facie, these are positive changes. But they have pushed India's growth rate to 7 per cent from 5 per cent overnight. Such a large change is puzzling, especially as it is not corroborated by trends in other economic indicators.



*In what areas did you find major discrepancies? How and why?*

The mis-measurement appears to be most pronounced in the manufacturing sector. Our bottom-up indicator for industry value added suggests that manufacturing has been growing at an annual average rate of 3 per cent between 2013 and 2016, and not the 5.5 per cent pace that the national accounts indicate. Services growth is also overstated, but to a lesser extent than manufacturing.

*Is this the first time that authenticity of GDP data released by the Indian government is under the scanner? If so, why? What is really going wrong with the calculation?*

The new GDP data has several puzzling characteristics. At an aggregate level, the series shows a moderation in nominal GDP growth over the last five years. However, this is not matched by the real GDP data, which show a clear pick-up. Part of the problem is down to the construction of the deflators. India's deflators are more aligned to wholesale prices (WPI) and, thus, tend to exaggerate decline in prices when the WPI is contracting. This is especially true for services, where prices are elevated and sticky according to the CPI. In fact, services are not even covered by the WPI. Yet, the services deflator indicates a high correlation with the latter.

×Moreover, there is a clear dissonance between the national accounts and on-the-ground evidence, particularly for the manufacturing sector. Some discrepancy between the IIP and GVA (gross value added) manufacturing is likely. Firstly, IIP is a volume index. Secondly, the IIP is based on Annual Survey of Industries (ASI), while manufacturing GVA is calculated on a broader MCA 21 database. The latter may also partly account for the difference in the old and new manufacturing growth figures. The SNA System of National Accounts 1993 estimated manufacturing growth based on IIP and ASI. But the substantial divergence between the output of key industries, IIP and the new GVA manufacturing is striking. And raises some important questions about the veracity of manufacturing estimates that are not convincingly explained by just a shift to a broader company database

*As per your research, what is the GDP growth like in FY 16? And what will be the projected GDP growth like for FY 17?*

Our bottom-up estimate yields a growth rate of 5.8 per cent for India in FY16, as opposed to the official figure of 7.6 per cent. Moreover, we find that India's growth slowed substantially between FY15 and FY16, while the national accounts show a mild pick up.

From a top-down perspective, which is based on the national accounts, we expect growth to moderate in FY17 because of the outsized role played by "discrepancies" in the previous year. But aside from that, the underlying dynamics point towards a possible improvement in the growth picture.
*
What are the reasons why Indian growth slipped between FY 15 and FY 16?*

The deceleration is largely because of the manufacturing sector, which we think grew at less than half the rate indicated by the national accounts. While services growth also moderated, the divergence from the headline statistics was not as marked.

*What will be the sectors that will do well in FY 17?*

Indicators for consumption and services show that the key drivers of the economy may now be picking up speed. The evidence for manufacturing and investment is still patchy - but the low point has probably been passed.






Javadkar denies, but what about Youtube?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767989599469731840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768020697306304516

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768059369057492992


----------



## magudi

A_Poster said:


> Could he be Manavjivan from twitter?
> 
> Some days back, he was exclusively promoting that handle. When I checked, I found that Manavjivan is a kattar Muslim, even if he is an Indian (doubtful). Also both have same sentence structure and pattern of boasting.
> 
> I do not think he is an ISI mole, else he would had enough brain to know that this forum would yield diddle squat in form of changing opinions as most member here are politically aware. He is definitely a shill for hire and a muslim certainly, and enjoys drudgery of his work.




The forum itself is a den of ex pak security establishment people majority of whom have their true identity consciously hidden so anything's possible imho .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768062526659629056Whoaa!

Anti Indian Modi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768067210283589632


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767759572312424453

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767963849416970240
Pradhan sewak?
Kiska?

3 AAA express = Anil, Mukesh & Adani


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768074127492001792


----------



## IndoCarib

*Hardik Used Quota Stir To Become Leader, Amass Wealth: Former Aides
*
Patidar quota stir spearhead Hardik Patel used the agitation as a *tool to satisfy his ambition to emerge as a leader and has become a "crorepati" within one year* of launching the movement, two of his former aides have claimed.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/hard...come-leader-amass-wealth-former-aides-1448898

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Modi 'F" you!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/492318017817042944


----------



## IndoCarib

*AAP govt drags its feet on special prosecutors*

In the light of the rising number of cases of sexual assault on minors, the *Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government has gone as far as demanding immediate control of the Delhi Police, but seems to be dilly-dallying when it comes to handling such cases and ensuring speedy justice.*

Section 32 of the Protection of Children Against Sexual Offences (POCSO) Act makes it obligatory on the State government to appoint special public prosecutors (SPPs), who can handle cases registered under this Act only.

But rather than honouring the law, the AAP government has appointed already existing additional public prosecutors as SPPs for POCSO cases.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...eet-on-special-prosecutors/article9016116.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

_Section 32 of the Protection of Children Against Sexual Offences (POCSO) Act makes it obligatory on the State government to appoint special public prosecutors (SPPs), who can handle cases registered under this Act only._

Which Delhi is not, according to none other than Mr. Null & Void Modi in the Court, who has been fighting this issue vigorously & vehemently against Delhi.

However, it was a different matter, before the elections, wherein their mandate claimed statehood for Delhi, if got elected.

Lol at na samjhdhar, gullible & naive bache here...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768089787991404544Lol.
So true!

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/colum...ts-an-elected-cm-over-an-unelected-lg-2247877

*Jung v/s Kejriwal: Delhi HC verdict has erroneously turned back the constitutional clock*


----------



## IndoCarib

*AAP sat on manjha ban as kids died*

Three people, including two toddlers, died in the national capital after their throats were slit by Chinese manjha (razor sharp kite thread) last week. *The incidents could have been avoided, but the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government played politics over the dead bodies and held Lieutenant Governor (LG) Najeeb Jung responsible for the tragedies.*

*The truth is that in 2015, then the environment minister of Delhi, Asim Ahmed Khan, sat on the file related to banning Chinese manjha across the city for over a year.* The notification to ban Chinese manjha was prepared in May 2015 by then environment secretary Sanjiv Kumar and was approved by chief secretary K K Sharma. It was sent to Khan in June, who was to forward it to the LG. *Khan held back the file as his government had challenged the LG’s authority.

http://www.newindianexpress.com/the...an-as-kids-died/2016/08/21/article3589251.ece*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768090614781120516


----------



## IndoCarib

*Man Booked For Making Objectionable Remarks Against Wrestler Sakshi Malik*

*Nadeem Nambardar* made some objectionable comments against the Olympic bronze medalist and her religion. Mr Nambardar, in his Facebook profile, claims to be a *Samajwadi Party worker*. However, its district unit chief, Jaiveer Singh, said the accused does not have any links to the party.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/man-...arks-against-wrestler-sakshi-malik-1449132?fb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768290125096718338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768296071139254273


----------



## GoR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

*AAP leader stung, ‘caught’ taking cash*

AAP’s Punjab convenor Sucha Singh Chhotepur, who recently voiced his displeasure over the distribution of tickets by the party’s central leadership, has found himself at the receiving end of a sting operation.

While a video clip purportedly shows Chhotepur accepting cash from a party worker, a separate audio file depicts him ‘admitting’ that Sangrur party MP Bhagwant Mann has a drinking problem. The audio file is available on various social media platforms, but the video clip has been kept under wraps.

Chhotepur said the video clip was made only to embarrass him, and there was nothing incriminating about it. “Earlier this month, an AAP supporter came to meet me. He was referred to me by two senior leaders. He tried to hand me a small packet, which he said contained funds for the party. Though I refused to take the money, he left it on my suitcase while leaving. I did not even know he had done that. Was the money being given for something I promised to do? Was it a quid pro quo? The answer is no.”


But, is the party collecting donations in this manner? “AAP does not have an account in Punjab,” the party leader explained. “We don’t even have a designated treasurer to collect donations and disburse money for party activities.”

Chhotepur said other leaders take adequate precautions to prevent “stings” like the one he faced. “I have been told that some Delhi leaders make sure party workers put away their mobile phones and pens before meeting them. Why should I do that? My life is an open book. Every paisa donated to the party is accounted for.”

Regarding the audio clip, Chhotepur said he did not know who the caller was. “The man, who claimed to be a party worker, said he found it difficult to justify Mann’s drinking problem during TV discussions. I told him that the party was aware of the problem, and was trying to talk to Mann about it. That’s all. It is a petty political move to embarrass me and the party,” he said.

Punjab party affairs in-charge Sanjay Singh said he was unaware of any sting operation.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...taking-cash/story-nCAnBE7pE06UpMechecOSP.html

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt Is this true? 
Prashant Bhushan and Yogendra Yadav also raised issue over ticket distribution in Delhi and we all saw how "selective" leaks surfaced incriminating them. 

Can we expect a similar call recording of Kejriwal saying "Chhotepur ke to peechwade pe laat maar ke party se bahar phekna chahiye"?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Odysseus

IndoCarib said:


> *AAP sat on manjha ban as kids died*
> 
> Three people, including two toddlers, died in the national capital after their throats were slit by Chinese manjha (razor sharp kite thread) last week. *The incidents could have been avoided, but the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government played politics over the dead bodies and held Lieutenant Governor (LG) Najeeb Jung responsible for the tragedies.*
> 
> *The truth is that in 2015, then the environment minister of Delhi, Asim Ahmed Khan, sat on the file related to banning Chinese manjha across the city for over a year.* The notification to ban Chinese manjha was prepared in May 2015 by then environment secretary Sanjiv Kumar and was approved by chief secretary K K Sharma. It was sent to Khan in June, who was to forward it to the LG. *Khan held back the file as his government had challenged the LG’s authority.
> 
> http://www.newindianexpress.com/the...an-as-kids-died/2016/08/21/article3589251.ece*


What can you expect from a CM who thinks 'Chinese manja' is imported from china.



> Retweets by the real Kejriwal.
> Now the real twist in the tale. The Chinese Manja in question is not imported from China or anywhere else. It is manufactured in India. It is called Chinese because it is cheap as compared to traditional Manja. In fact, even MoS (Independent charge), Ministry of Commerce and Industry, Nirmala Sitharaman stated in the Parliament recently that Chinese manja is a loose description given to kite threads made of nylon and it may not necessarily be imported from China. If only AAP MP Bhagwant Mann had taken a video of this proceeding instead of the security procedures, and shown it to Delhi CM and Deputy CM during the interval of a movie, they would have been saved some embarrassment. With this latest half-wit remark, IIT educated Kejriwal now is competing with UP CM Akhilesh Yadav’s IQ, who had also asked Centre to ban “import” of “Chinese” Manja, imagining that it was coming from China.



www.opindia.com/2016/08/delhi-cm-deputy-cm-make-a-fool-of-themselves-on-chinese-manja-issue/&ei=2J7S8V3-&lc=en-IN&s=1&m=534&host=www.google.co.in&ts=1472025070&sig=AKOVD64spsOCehVetTnPapB76bJLBFHf7w

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768306251633561600

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GoR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

I hope there is no more loss of life.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768360073936633856
*Arvind Kejriwal govt on CAG radar for spending Rs 28 crore on political ads outside Delhi*
http://www.firstpost.com/politics/arvind-kejriwal-govt-on-cag-radar-for-spending-rs-28-crore-on-political-ads-outside-delhi-2973442.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

IndoCarib said:


> *AAP sat on manjha ban as kids died*
> 
> Three people, including two toddlers, died in the national capital after their throats were slit by Chinese manjha (razor sharp kite thread) last week. *The incidents could have been avoided, but the Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) government played politics over the dead bodies and held Lieutenant Governor (LG) Najeeb Jung responsible for the tragedies.*
> 
> *The truth is that in 2015, then the environment minister of Delhi, Asim Ahmed Khan, sat on the file related to banning Chinese manjha across the city for over a year.* The notification to ban Chinese manjha was prepared in May 2015 by then environment secretary Sanjiv Kumar and was approved by chief secretary K K Sharma. It was sent to Khan in June, who was to forward it to the LG. *Khan held back the file as his government had challenged the LG’s authority.
> 
> http://www.newindianexpress.com/the...an-as-kids-died/2016/08/21/article3589251.ece*



I read about it, and both the kid were poking their head out of the sunroof of their cars. How can their parents be so careless is beyond me. Sunroof is not meant to poke you head out, its not safe, Chinese Manjha or not!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

GoR said:


>



I thought first picture was also a meme, didn't realized it was a genuine ad for Chanda.

Lol, who is the lawyer? Sibal or Singhvi?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768375360882868224

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@IndoCarib @Roybot @ranjeet @Nilgiri
I am glad that media is raising this issue of chinese or synthetic manjha. This thing is not new to our country. This menace was first introduced in Punjab about 10 years ago. Since then it has resulted in countless injuries & deaths of humans, animals & specially birds. Now people are using it all over India. It is still favourite among people because it can easily cut strings of other kites in sky. Despite being costlier, the string is first choice during festive and kite flying season.I would like to share some facts on hazards of his synthetic thread -
1. It's a good conductor of electricity and can even electrocute anyone who comes in contact through it with high tension electricity wires.
2. Made of nylon threads and coated with harmful chemicals like lead, this tensile string can execute harmful injuries to body. Every injury caused by this manjha is vulnerable to further infections. Two years ago my close friend lost his finger due to this manjha even after going through 2 operations.
3. It is a nuisance to pedestrians or those on two-wheelers. It can easily cut their throats.
4. It is the biggest enemy of birds. When the string of a kite is severed midway, it drops down along with the kite, and gets intertwined in the branches of trees, and tall man-made structures. Often birds get inextricably entangled in these manja strings and endup suspended from them, some at great heights, and / or get injured to various degrees, eventually dying.
Unfortunately laws in our country are not strong on sale & usage of this thread. Due to weak laws its sellers often gets bail within few hours of arrest only to earn profits again from its sale. This problem is not limited to any particular state. It is dilemma of whole country. IMO our parliament should create a tough law ASAP to ban this synthetic thread for kite flying.


ranjeet said:


> *AAP leader stung, ‘caught’ taking cash*
> 
> AAP’s Punjab convenor Sucha Singh Chhotepur, who recently voiced his displeasure over the distribution of tickets by the party’s central leadership, has found himself at the receiving end of a sting operation.
> 
> While a video clip purportedly shows Chhotepur accepting cash from a party worker, a separate audio file depicts him ‘admitting’ that Sangrur party MP Bhagwant Mann has a drinking problem. The audio file is available on various social media platforms, but the video clip has been kept under wraps.
> 
> Chhotepur said the video clip was made only to embarrass him, and there was nothing incriminating about it. “Earlier this month, an AAP supporter came to meet me. He was referred to me by two senior leaders. He tried to hand me a small packet, which he said contained funds for the party. Though I refused to take the money, he left it on my suitcase while leaving. I did not even know he had done that. Was the money being given for something I promised to do? Was it a quid pro quo? The answer is no.”
> 
> 
> But, is the party collecting donations in this manner? “AAP does not have an account in Punjab,” the party leader explained. “We don’t even have a designated treasurer to collect donations and disburse money for party activities.”
> 
> Chhotepur said other leaders take adequate precautions to prevent “stings” like the one he faced. “I have been told that some Delhi leaders make sure party workers put away their mobile phones and pens before meeting them. Why should I do that? My life is an open book. Every paisa donated to the party is accounted for.”
> 
> Regarding the audio clip, Chhotepur said he did not know who the caller was. “The man, who claimed to be a party worker, said he found it difficult to justify Mann’s drinking problem during TV discussions. I told him that the party was aware of the problem, and was trying to talk to Mann about it. That’s all. It is a petty political move to embarrass me and the party,” he said.
> 
> Punjab party affairs in-charge Sanjay Singh said he was unaware of any sting operation.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...taking-cash/story-nCAnBE7pE06UpMechecOSP.html
> 
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt Is this true?
> Prashant Bhushan and Yogendra Yadav also raised issue over ticket distribution in Delhi and we all saw how "selective" leaks surfaced incriminating them.
> 
> Can we expect a similar call recording of Kejriwal saying "Chhotepur ke to peechwade pe laat maar ke party se bahar phekna chahiye"?


Several inside conspiracies are going on in Punjab AAP against several AAP leaders. @Prometheus can analyze this news on chotepur.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Totally agree on the Chinese Manjha, it must be banned through out the country, people who are producing this must be booked. 



Juggernautjatt said:


> Several inside conspiracies are going on in Punjab AAP against several AAP leaders. @Prometheus can analyze this news on chotepur.



It's the usual tactic of AAP to handle people who raise questions over tickets. Looks like AAP is preparing to sideline Chhotepur, I am expecting more such leaks in coming month against him, apparently Kejriwal is not giving time to Chhotepur for a meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Totally agree on the Chinese Manjha, it must be banned through out the country, people who are producing this must be booked.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the usual tactic of AAP to handle people who raise questions over tickets. Looks like AAP is preparing to sideline Chhotepur, I am expecting more such leaks in coming month against him, apparently Kejriwal is not giving time to Chhotepur for a meeting.


Burra ho in BJP wallon ko gareeb AAM AAdmi ko kaise bhee paisa nahee kamanne de rahe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767367948046512128

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GoR

ranjeet said:


> I thought first picture was also a meme, didn't realized it was a genuine ad for Chanda.
> 
> Lol, who is the lawyer? Sibal or Singhvi?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768375360882868224



The Zero Loss Theory Conspirator - Sibbal. Slap on Khangress face by Supreme Court.

It's good to see Khangress Spokespersons getting bashed on news channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss




----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768370503618887680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767367948046512128



This guy was screwed in Kairali news, the channel owned by CPM........


----------



## noksss

http://postcard.news/hardik-patel-t...sion-of-the-book-how-to-become-a-millionaire/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GoR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

GoR said:


>


Typical


----------



## ashok321

*Kapil Sibal: Why is RSS not filing defamation cases against others?*


Kapil Sibal asked the RSS why it has not filed a case against Gopal, brother of Nathuram Godse, who had insisted that all the four brothers including the assassin of Mahatma Gandhi, were in the RSS.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...congress-rahul-gandhi-mahatma-gandhi-2994534/


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768495378807291904
One more example of "first" from Kejriwa in different wordingsl:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768497839550795777
*'Will India Send Army To Save Baloch Leaders?' Sena Taunts Prime Minister
*
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/will...och-leaders-sena-tauts-prime-minister-1449879




*Second wife of Muslim military personnel entitled to health benefits, family pension: AFT*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-to-health-benefits-family-pension-rules-aft/


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> @IndoCarib @Roybot @ranjeet @Nilgiri
> I am glad that media is raising this issue of chinese or synthetic manjha. This thing is not new to our country. This menace was first introduced in Punjab about 10 years ago. Since then it has resulted in countless injuries & deaths of humans, animals & specially birds. Now people are using it all over India. It is still favourite among people because it can easily cut strings of other kites in sky. Despite being costlier, the string is first choice during festive and kite flying season.I would like to share some facts on hazards of his synthetic thread -
> 1. It's a good conductor of electricity and can even electrocute anyone who comes in contact through it with high tension electricity wires.
> 2. Made of nylon threads and coated with harmful chemicals like lead, this tensile string can execute harmful injuries to body. Every injury caused by this manjha is vulnerable to further infections. Two years ago my close friend lost his finger due to this manjha even after going through 2 operations.
> 3. It is a nuisance to pedestrians or those on two-wheelers. It can easily cut their throats.
> 4. It is the biggest enemy of birds. When the string of a kite is severed midway, it drops down along with the kite, and gets intertwined in the branches of trees, and tall man-made structures. Often birds get inextricably entangled in these manja strings and endup suspended from them, some at great heights, and / or get injured to various degrees, eventually dying.
> Unfortunately laws in our country are not strong on sale & usage of this thread. Due to weak laws its sellers often gets bail within few hours of arrest only to earn profits again from its sale. This problem is not limited to any particular state. It is dilemma of whole country. IMO our parliament should create a tough law ASAP to ban this synthetic thread for kite flying.
> 
> Several inside conspiracies are going on in Punjab AAP against several AAP leaders. @Prometheus can analyze this news on chotepur.




U remember the episode when ticket of balkar sidhu was cancelled and given to that lady named balwinder ! Complaint was made by World Sikh Organisation regarding cases pending against Balkar in Canada. Bhagwant Mann was vocal supporter of Balkar...he said that World Sikh Organisation is not a good ( dont wanna talk that word he used). Later Bhagwant Mann was against Sukhpal Khaira joining AAP. and he bought many ex-PPP people in the party. He even tried to bring in Manpreet Badal .

He lives in Delhi....meets the people there on regular basis..........its not difficult to fill wrong information against anyone.

Bhagwant Mann wants to become CM ......he has already tried to sideline Phoolkha ( Phoolkha had quit party and rejoined again)....Now he is against Chotepur.

I have known Chotepur since I was a kid......I have never seen a down to earth Politician in my life............and mind u my family is an influential Akali Family ...I have seen many big leaders coming to our homes......but seen a one like him........he is very innocent in his dealings.....even after being a cabinet minister ...many times MLA ..he dont have anything materialistic possession to display..........

even if Chotepur is sidelined and Bhagwant mann takes the center stage..........it doesnot effect Chotepur...........honest always suffers........he is used to the dealings of these types of people.


----------



## ashok321

ABVP, BJP ne snapdeal ki tau vat laga di thi, magar iska?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768503156930072576


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*So now Dalits and backwards are not nationalists Modiji? Asks Rahul*

http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...i-asks-rahul/6d197acdb18352169ba869ffe2d124d0


----------



## GoR

ashok321 said:


> *So now Dalits and backwards are not nationalists Modiji? Asks Rahul*
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...i-asks-rahul/6d197acdb18352169ba869ffe2d124d0



Rahul Gandhi Chutiya #1 hai and no one listens to this SOB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> *So now Dalits and backwards are not nationalists Modiji? Asks Rahul*
> 
> http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...i-asks-rahul/6d197acdb18352169ba869ffe2d124d0


You support CONgress or hate Modi 



GoR said:


> Rahul Gandhi Chutiya #1 hai and no one listens to this SOB.


These jerks divide nation for votes by instilling fear among minorities and dalits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

AAP challenges Goa CM for public debate


----------



## GoR

911 said:


> You support CONgress or hate Modi
> 
> 
> These jerks divide nation for votes by instilling fear among minorities and dalits.



If Communal Community (Muslims) + Dalits (Oppressed) Community comes together BJP not going to Win UP. Hence, Randi Rona. 

These Bastards doing this since inception of India and Hindus playing in to their hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Don some costumes and dab in some make up, and the drama is all set roll in Goa !



nair said:


> This guy was screwed in Kairali news, the channel owned by CPM........



Are there no right wing channels in Kerala ? Asianet ?


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Totally agree on the Chinese Manjha, it must be banned through out the country, people who are producing this must be booked.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the usual tactic of AAP to handle people who raise questions over tickets. Looks like AAP is preparing to sideline Chhotepur, I am expecting more such leaks in coming month against him, apparently Kejriwal is not giving time to Chhotepur for a meeting.



chill...........no need to wait...........they are going to expel him from the party..........


----------



## IndoCarib

*Kejriwal Government Accused By Top Auditor Of Using Public Money To Promote AAP
*
Of a hefty 33.4 crores that the Arvind Kejriwal government splurged on a single ad campaign, 85 per cent was spent outside Delhi, government auditor CAG has said in a scathing report that raises several questions about the Aam Aadmi Party government's publicity blitz in its first year in power. 

*It spent over 70 lakhs on ads attempting to discredit the central government by blaming it for Delhi's deteriorating law and order, the report says. . *

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/audi...ment-on-ads-says-aap-got-publicity-1449860?fb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

IndoCarib said:


> Are there no right wing channels in Kerala ? Asianet ?



Yes - Janam - owned by Sangh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 328612
> 
> 
> Don some costumes and dab some make up, and the drama is all set roll in Goa !
> 
> 
> 
> Are there no right wing channels in Kerala ? Asianet ?





Channel granted permission to air only after NDA came to power in 2014 . It was stuck for years .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768686178451202048


----------



## ashok321

Here is why Madhya Pradesh govt is giving away onions for free
_The decision will cause a Rs 100-crore loss to the exchequer and was announced after 3.28 lakh quintals — worth Rs 30 crore — decayed in warehouses._

BJP states are doing better. 
ROFOL


Now, Facebook may offer Wi-Fi at railway stations

In rural India, less to eat than 40 years ago

Congress was better than what Modi is?

ROFOLWA..


----------



## ashok321

*Angry J-K CM Mehbooba Mufti storms off press conference midway:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768735117040836608


----------



## ranjeet

This is shocking. Is it true? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768713038694342656

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

ranjeet said:


> This is shocking. Is it true?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768713038694342656


Must be the MRM. 

Sanghi Muslims FTW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> chill...........no need to wait...........they are going to expel him from the party..........


And would it affect AAP's chances in Punjab or do you think Chhotepur's expulsion wouldn't matter much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

IndoCarib said:


> Are there no right wing channels in Kerala ? Asianet ?




Note the Saffron Flag in the logo... 





Thats How you inaugurate a Sanghi Channel... 













UPA government kept their licence on hold for Years ... First thing Modi did after he became PM was giving licence to the channel ... all the investors are Sanghi... Only Channel in Indian who bashes Secular's and communists on academic and intellectual level... First HD channel in Kerala ... 

This Channel should be made a role model in every state by rightwinger ... The investors are middle class and Upper middle class rightwing supporters... The channel also offers cultural programme and Soaps... And the best thing is that the Channel is very modern and entertaining ... the only positive thing a Kerala sanghi can show as an achievement to rest of India ...

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## TejasMk3

*MNS dahi handi rises to 49 feet, violates SC rule*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768703294101487616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768709111525572608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768711854688534528
Read that world record is 43 FT, while defying SC rule, they beat the world record 
Similarly Jallikattu was also held in TN, Andhra defying the ban.

Obviously not good to see supreme court treated like a joke, but it has become one with silly and retarded interference in things like these, needs to be reigned/cleaned up.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## indiatester

TejasMk3 said:


> *MNS dahi handi rises to 49 feet, violates SC rule*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768703294101487616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768709111525572608
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768711854688534528
> Read that world record is 43 FT, while defying SC rule, they beat the world record
> Similarly Jallikattu was also held in TN, Andhra defying the ban.
> 
> Obviously not good to see supreme court treated like a joke, but it has become one with silly and retarded interference in things like these, needs to be reigned/cleaned up.



The supreme court butting into things that required no intervention in the first place is a mistake. Coming up with arbitrary limits is another.
There are far more important things they must rule over than decide on what the height of the handi should be or what colour windows are allowed for your car.
Leave those to the local govts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768761538069073920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

After 5000 girls converted Hindus wake up from sleep ...Some pictures of Hindu Aiykya vedhi protest outside Salafi center where Nimisha was converted (heard a rumor Guy who converted her is now preparing for civil service exam)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@ranjeet according to ABP sanjha news Kejriwal is searching a house for himself in Punjab. He is also learning Punjabi language daily from a tutor. If these news are true then it is easy to understand why party is sidelining its prominent Punjabi leaders. Central leadership of AAP is using Bhagwant Mann as their puppet. Rumours are this latest sting of chotepur was orchestrated by Jassi sekhon (AAP candidate from Dhuri). Jassi is close friend of BM. He got ticket despite of strong opposition from volunteers. Party needs BM till elections because of his ability to attract huge crowds at AAP rallys. If AAP gets majority then BM may become last victim of 'use & throw' policy of delhiwalas to accommodate someone special as CM of Punjab.
@Prometheus News says decision on chotepur is coming on tomorrow. According to you what will be chotepur's future plan - Akali Dal,congress or fourth front created be Dharmveer Gandhi ? Jag Bani says Gandhi is in talks with both chotepur & khaira to create a regional party. IMO things could change in next 2 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet according to ABP sanjha news Kejriwal is searching a house for himself in Punjab. He is also learning Punjabi language daily from a tutor. If these news are true then it is easy to understand why party is sidelining its prominent Punjabi leaders. Central leadership of AAP is using Bhagwant Mann as their puppet. Rumours are this latest sting of chotepur was orchestrated by Jassi sekhon (AAP candidate from Dhuri). Jassi is close friend of BM. He got ticket despite of strong opposition from volunteers. Party needs BM till elections because of his ability to attract huge crowds at AAP rallys. If AAP gets majority then BM may become last victim of 'use & throw' policy of delhiwalas to accommodate someone special as CM of Punjab.
> @Prometheus News says decision on chotepur is coming on tomorrow. According to you what will be chotepur's future plan - Akali Dal,congress or fourth front created be Dharmveer Gandhi ? Jag Bani says Gandhi is in talks with both chotepur & khaira to create a regional party. IMO things could change in next 2 months.



Saw tickers running on Krantikari channel Aaj Tak about Chhotepur being kicked out of party in 2 days. Get ready for the Bhaiya rule in Punjab.


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet according to ABP sanjha news Kejriwal is searching a house for himself in Punjab. He is also learning Punjabi language daily from a tutor. If these news are true then it is easy to understand why party is sidelining its prominent Punjabi leaders. Central leadership of AAP is using Bhagwant Mann as their puppet. Rumours are this latest sting of chotepur was orchestrated by Jassi sekhon (AAP candidate from Dhuri). Jassi is close friend of BM. He got ticket despite of strong opposition from volunteers. Party needs BM till elections because of his ability to attract huge crowds at AAP rallys. If AAP gets majority then BM may become last victim of 'use & throw' policy of delhiwalas to accommodate someone special as CM of Punjab.
> @Prometheus News says decision on chotepur is coming on tomorrow. According to you what will be chotepur's future plan - Akali Dal,congress or fourth front created be Dharmveer Gandhi ? Jag Bani says Gandhi is in talks with both chotepur & khaira to create a regional party. IMO things could change in next 2 months.



Get ready for Delhiite rule in Punjab


----------



## A_Poster

ranjeet said:


> This is shocking. Is it true?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768713038694342656




NO.

Most of them are already members of RSS and microscopic minority among Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Saw tickers running on Krantikari channel Aaj Tak about Chhotepur being kicked out of party in 2 days. Get ready for the Bhaiya rule in Punjab.





Echo_419 said:


> Get ready for Delhiite rule in Punjab


The way things are turning I think in 2017 you will see 2 AAP parties contesting in Punjab, one controlled by Punjabis & one controlled by Delhiites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768797144253865984
Jai BJP!

*SHOCKING! Nashik farmer gets 5 paise per kg for onions:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

*"Don't mix or compare the two situations. In 2010 there was a fake encounter. Today three militants were killed, how is the government to be blamed?" she snapped, adding that protesters defied curfew.*



*"Had a kid gone to buy a toffee from an army camp? A 15-year-old boy who attacked a police station, had he gone to buy milk? Don't compare the two," said Ms Mufti, emphasizing that "stone-throwing and protesting is not a solution." *


http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/kashmi...s-rajnath-singh-1450140?pfrom=home-topstories

This from mouth of mufti :o

Anyway I feel glad reading this - the alliance wasn't a blunder after all . @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Nilgiri @PARIKRAMA @Darmashkian @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AugenBlick

TejasMk3 said:


> *MNS dahi handi rises to 49 feet, violates SC rule*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768703294101487616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768709111525572608
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768711854688534528
> Read that world record is 43 FT, while defying SC rule, they beat the world record
> Similarly Jallikattu was also held in TN, Andhra defying the ban.
> 
> Obviously not good to see supreme court treated like a joke, but it has become one with silly and retarded interference in things like these, needs to be reigned/cleaned up.


@Star Wars @SarthakGanguly
Did I not tell you guys....
People are calling SC sharia court here ... this rule is going to be broken every year 

here is the best part


> *THANE: Flouting the Supreme Court's ruling of restricting the height of dahi handis to 20 feet, an MNS-backed organizer in the Mumbai suburb, Thane, scaled up a 49-feet dahi handi. And defying the court order some more, a 12-year-old boy was put on the top of the pyramid. This human pyramid is being called the 'Kayda-bhang' or the law-breaking pyramid.*


We are not Kerala or west Bengal ....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## magudi

AugenBlick said:


> @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly
> Did I not tell you guys....
> People are calling SC sharia court here ... this rule is going to be broken every year
> 
> here is the best part
> 
> We are not Kerala or west Bengal ....



This is good .

But we face institutional apartheid in form RTE , CVC et all , hindu warriors better off focusing on them if long-term survival of dharma is to be guaranteed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

magudi said:


> This is good .
> 
> But we face institutional apartheid in form RTE , CVC et all , hindu warriors better off focusing on them if long-term survival of dharma is to be guaranteed


AGree but the sharia court has been taking kill shots with sabrimala, jallikattu , matki etc etc all have been from the judiciary
also RTE is there because Modi is weak.. Not the guy we hoped for.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

There are almost 4 crore cases pending with the judiciary,and this is the crap they take interest in?First the delhi diesel ban debacle and now height of dahi handi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768770451493441536

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768817808914337792
Contempt of highest court.
With such frequent acts defying SC rulings = India has no future.


----------



## Grevion

*Delhi Assembly Passes GST Bill, Manish Sisodia Calls It 'Big Reform'*
Press Trust of India | Updated: Aug 24, 2016 20:11 IST
Delhi is the third non-NDA state after Bihar and Himachal Pradesh to ratify the bill.

*New Delhi: *Delhi Assembly today ratified the Goods and Service Tax (GST) Constitution Amendment Bill, becoming the third non-BJP-ruled state and overall the eighth to clear the proposed tax regime, billed as single biggest tax reform in decades.

The bill was endorsed by the House by a voice vote following a brief discussion during which Deputy Chief Minister Manish Sisodia called GST a "big reform" which will be good for the country's economy and growth.

The two BJP legislators were not present when the bill was ratified as they had staged a walkout over a separate issue, while another party MLA was serving suspension from the House for allegedly making derogatory remarks against an AAP legislator.

Delhi's share in central taxes has been stagnant at Rs 325 crore for the last 17 year and rolling out of GST is expected to increase its share in central taxes significantly.

"It's good for the entire country, not only for Delhi. It will be extremely helpful in terms of services. For the last 17 years, Delhi has been getting Rs 325 crore as its share of Central taxes despite contributing as much as Rs 1,37,000 crore to the country's GDP. GST is a big reform," said Mr Sisodia.

The AAP government has been supporting the centre on the GST though both sides are locked in a bitter tussle over a range of issues for the last one-and-half years.

Speaking during the brief discussion on GST, a number of AAP legislators hailed the proposed tax regime.

Later the Deputy Chief Minister, took a jibe at the centre saying it has for the first time recognised the national capital as a "state".

"GST bill for the first time recognises Delhi as a state under the new Constitutional amendment to Art 366 - step in right direction finally," he said in a tweet.

The 122nd Constitution Amendment Bill has already been ratified by Bihar, Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh, Himachal Pradesh, Assam, Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh.

Delhi is the third non-NDA state after Bihar and Himachal to ratify the bill.

The GST bill, seen as single biggest tax reform in a long time, needs to be ratified by at least 15 state legislatures before the President can notify the GST council which will decide the new tax rate and other issues.

The Lok Sabha had passed the GST bill on August 9 while Rajya Sabha cleared it on August 4.

In his remarks, Mr Sisodia said there were some concerns over capping the annual turnover.

"There is no clarity on certain issues. Like businessmen in the capital with a turnover of up to Rs 20 lakh do not have to pay taxes. It should not be brought down.

We are in favour of increasing the threshold to Rs 25 lakh. Businessmen with a turonover of up to Rs 1.5 crore should pay taxes directly to the state government," he said.

Mr Sisodia said Union Finance Minister Arun Jaitley had written to Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal on the GST issue on August 11.
http://googleweblight.com/?lite_url...134550&sig=AKOVD649wanZLaudD-XCvF1qG-7yUErexw

Missed this bit of positive news from Delhi did we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*'Rohit Vemula was Dalit; commission's findings fake':*


CVC tells CBI to share details of big ticket frauds with ED


----------



## Soumitra

litefire said:


> Later the Deputy Chief Minister, took a jibe at the centre saying it has for the first time recognised the national capital as a "state".
> 
> "GST bill for the first time recognises Delhi as a state under the new Constitutional amendment to Art 366 - step in right direction finally," he said in a tweet.



How is GST bill related to delhi statehood?



litefire said:


> The 122nd Constitution Amendment Bill has already been ratified by Bihar, Jharkhand, Chhattisgarh, Himachal Pradesh, Assam, Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh.



8 done 7 more to go


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> The way things are turning I think in 2017 you will see 2 AAP parties contesting in Punjab, one controlled by Punjabis & one controlled by Delhiites.



hhhmmm.....I have no clue what chotepur will do..............but i think 6 months will be enough to prepare for elections.....considering genuine AAP people will be in new front.....old front will be left with people like aman aroa


----------



## Ryuzaki

Hope GST is formalised soon and I can finally do online shopping in Noida!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

magudi said:


> *"Don't mix or compare the two situations. In 2010 there was a fake encounter. Today three militants were killed, how is the government to be blamed?" she snapped, adding that protesters defied curfew.*
> 
> 
> 
> *"Had a kid gone to buy a toffee from an army camp? A 15-year-old boy who attacked a police station, had he gone to buy milk? Don't compare the two," said Ms Mufti, emphasizing that "stone-throwing and protesting is not a solution." *
> 
> 
> http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/kashmi...s-rajnath-singh-1450140?pfrom=home-topstories
> 
> This from mouth of mufti :o
> 
> Anyway I feel glad reading this - the alliance wasn't a blunder after all . @SarthakGanguly @ranjeet @Nilgiri @PARIKRAMA @Darmashkian @PARIKRAMA


I don't know. Actions, more than rhetoric matters more in the long run. Time will tell.


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> The way things are turning I think in 2017 you will see 2 AAP parties contesting in Punjab, one controlled by Punjabis & one controlled by Delhiites.


Make that 3 AAP parties... prashant bhushan and yoya are also planning to fight in Punjab if am not wrong.



Prometheus said:


> hhhmmm.....I have no clue what chotepur will do..............but i think 6 months will be enough to prepare for elections.....considering genuine AAP people will be in new front.....old front will be left with people like aman aroa



Who will give the new front funds? Kejriwal milked the COW for what its worth. 

On a lighter note.. how soon can we expect songs like... Putt bhaiya de bulaunde bakre?
Or kinne saada jatt kuteya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Make that 3 AAP parties... prashant bhushan and yoya are also planning to fight in Punjab if am not wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Who will give the new front funds? Kejriwal milked the COW for what its worth.
> 
> On a lighter note.. how soon can we expect songs like... Putt bhaiya de bulaunde bakre?
> Or kinne saada jatt kuteya?




for a long time chottepur has fought elections as an independent......he will do again.....funds came before too....it will come again now


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> for a long time chottepur has fought elections as an independent......he will do again.....funds came before too....it will come again now



But what about rest 116 seats? On how many seats do you think he can field his candidates?


----------



## ashok321

*Kingfisher Airlines brands fail to find buyers for the second time*

This is what you get, when you advance unsecured loans to your customers/
Only in India!



Alternative to pellet guns in few days: Rajnath
And what would that be?

ROFOLWA

BJPians are not clean. Political DNA wise its not possible.
Many scams have taken place, but only to be swept under the rug.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768833470999195649


----------



## Soumitra

Ryuzaki said:


> Hope GST is formalised soon and I can finally do online shopping in Noida!


Why cant you do online shopping without GST?


----------



## ashok321

Bhajan mandalis won't sing on trains


Centre biggest threat to democracy, says Sisodia

Poor Modi toady:

*Modi Will Pay In The 2019 Election For Blasting Cow Protectors, Says VHP*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768840992656994305

On Janamashtami, Ahmedabad chants 'Jai Kanhaiyalal ki'

*Christians Are Upset With Baba Ramdev For Misusing The Cross In Patanjali Ad*


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> Bhajan mandalis won't sing on trains
> 
> Centre biggest threat to democracy, says Sisodia
> Poor Modi toady:
> 
> *Modi Will Pay In The 2019 Election For Blasting Cow Protectors, Says VHP*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768840992656994305
> 
> On Janamashtami, Ahmedabad chants 'Jai Kanhaiyalal ki'
> 
> *Christians Are Upset With Baba Ramdev For Misusing The Cross In Patanjali Ad*



Morons at it again. The 3 diagonally opposite crosses shown in the ad is actually the emblem of East India Company. The cross in the emblem is a sign of British flag. No relation to Christianity whatsoever. I am sure MP Congress is behind these imbeciles.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> hhhmmm.....I have no clue what chotepur will do..............but i think 6 months will be enough to prepare for elections.....considering genuine AAP people will be in new front.....old front will be left with people like aman aroa


Not 6 months, Election commission is planning code of conduct in last week of november or early december. EC wants to complete whole Punjab along with first phase of UP because they need extra Para military forces for UP. Also CBSE has written to complete process before March. I think only 3 months are available to prepare.


ranjeet said:


> Make that 3 AAP parties... prashant bhushan and yoya are also planning to fight in Punjab if am not wrong.


No Swaraj Abhyan of Prashant Bhushan & yoya is in alliance with fourth front of Dharmveer Gandhi.



ranjeet said:


> Who will give the new front funds? Kejriwal milked the COW for what its worth.


Maybe Sukha Amli can help. His last hopes are on dividation of AAP votes


ranjeet said:


> On a lighter note.. how soon can we expect songs like... Putt bhaiya de bulaunde bakre?
> Or kinne saada jatt kuteya?



Bhaiyan ne mil k jatt nu sit leya 


ranjeet said:


> But what about rest 116 seats? On how many seats do you think he can field his candidates?


He alone will do nothing. He will join congress or Fourth Front. Fourth front created by DV gandhi is fighting on all 117 seats. It is alliance of Kingra (chotepur's friend), Bains Brothers(both are sitting independent MLAs),Swaraj Abhiyan & Jagmeet Brar (former big congress leader).
Yesterday in an interview Captain Amrinder was giving some hints on chotepur. Chotepur's chances of going in SAD are nominal. He is doing press confrence tomorrow. Things might get clear after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

BJPian rioters caught with their pants down?

*Huge haul of explosives seized, five arrested in UP:* 
The Anti-Terrorism Squad and police in a joint raid seized a huge cache of explosives from Ghatampur area today and arrested four persons here while one person was arrested from Jhansi in connection with the
case.
*
"30,000 detonators, 20,000 gelatin sticks and 600 kg of ammonium nitrate *were seized and five persons, four from Kanpur and one from Jhansi, were arrested," Inspector General of Police, Aseem Arun said.

"A 14-year-old boy was also detained during the raid but was later released," he added.

*The accused arrested from Kanpur have been identified as Nirbhaya Mishra, Vikrant Singh, Om Narayan and Pankaj Singh, all hailing from Sasaram, Bihar. *

During interrogation, they told police that they used to buy explosives from one Charan Singh of Jhansi and would supply them in other parts of the country.


----------



## IndoCarib

A "VIP" belonging to 'secular' Samajwadi Party threatens a motorist on road to allow him to jump the red light.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1335937929768574

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768831540297990144
Who has got this many dollars?


Asia's ageing population to cost $20 trillion: Study


Amit Shah asks BJP West Bengal unit to prepare road map for 2019 Lok Sabha polls
No better way to improve country but to think elections 24/7/365


----------



## 911

IndoCarib said:


> Morons at it again. The 3 diagonally opposite crosses shown in the ad is actually the emblem of East India Company. The cross in the emblem is a sign of British flag. No relation to Christianity whatsoever. I am sure MP Congress is behind these imbeciles.
> 
> View attachment 328844


These people who object every little bit in anything they see around them or in Indian national symbols, are instigated by some people and these things forces other religions to retaliate which creates further religious tensions. A normal human being be of any religion never has any problem with other religions unless he is taught that he is meant to be like this or that and he should object to this and that. These kinds of objections, etc then create even more divide and raise even more objections. I wish to see the day in my lifetime when religion will not be the theme of elections. Only possible way is by enlightening people not just educate and certainly noy like pseudo liberal JNU types. I just hope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Chootiya Rahul, says one thing outside court and another inside court. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

SarthakGanguly said:


> I don't know. Actions, more than rhetoric matters more in the long run. Time will tell.




Rhetoric has its place in public discourse. Next time some retarded case goes to SC, its judges would think twice before giving a quixotic ruling, due to people publicly insulting its ruling.

This public flouting of dahi-handi ruling is a form of civil disobedience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

AugenBlick said:


> @Star Wars @SarthakGanguly
> Did I not tell you guys....
> People are calling SC sharia court here ... this rule is going to be broken every year
> 
> here is the best part
> 
> We are not Kerala or west Bengal ....



Now the question here is if SC ruled against triple talaq wont we all appreciate them? .We should also remember that they gave Clean chit to Narendramodi,Cancelled the 2G license ,SIT for black money , Rejected a petition by a NGO which asked IB,RAW to he held accountable by Parliament and many more such good rulings which is for the good of the country and during the UPA rule it was the SC which saved the country in many such cases . So lets not call them Sharia court for 2 wrong decisions on Jallikattu and DahiHandi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

If AAP wins punjab elections will AK-49 run away from Delhi to come to Punjab as th CM. 

He will then become a certified Bhagoda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

noksss said:


> Now the question here is if SC ruled against triple talaq wont we all appreciate them? .We should also remember that they gave Clean chit to Narendramodi,Cancelled the 2G license ,SIT for black money , Rejected a petition by a NGO which asked IB,RAW to he held accountable by Parliament and many more such good rulings which is for the good of the country and during the UPA rule it was the SC which saved the country in many such cases . So lets not call them Sharia court for 2 wrong decisions on Jallikattu and DahiHandi


They have a rebellious SJW anti-govt streak and hate for hindus... ofcourse SC is not a monolith. 
Anyway We in MH will never compromise on Hinduism. Whatever the SC's record/intent/goal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768767814341632000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Soumitra said:


> If AAP wins punjab elections will AK-49 run away from Delhi to come to Punjab as th CM.
> 
> He will then become a certified Bhagoda



AAP wont win punjab. it will be either congress or akalis or hung.


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> If AAP wins punjab elections will AK-49 run away from Delhi to come to Punjab as th CM.
> 
> He will then become a certified Bhagoda


Well he is power hungry, which he do not enjoy in Delhi.


----------



## Nilgiri

Finally put the idiot spammer on ignore.....so much cleaner to read now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Supreme Court directive on dahi handi violated

In a brazen violation of the Supreme Court order of limiting dahi handi height to 20 feet, organisers affiliated to Raj Thackeray-led Maharashtra Navnirman Sena on Thursday not only tied up handis above the permissible limit but also challenged the police to initiate action against them.

In Thane’s Naupada, Jogeshwari’s Jai Jawan govinda group built a human pyramid of 9 tiers at the dahi handi organised by MNS leader Avinash Jadhav. Wearing a white T-shirt which announced ‘Hoy, me Kayda modnar [Yes, I will break the law]’ in Marathi, Mr. Jadhav said his leader Mr. Thackeray had 92 cases against him and he would not be scared if one case was slapped against him too.

In Chembur, MNS leader Karna Dunbale’s dahi handi too witnessed violation of SC orders with eight-tier human pyramid. “We stand firmly with govinda groups. If the police decide to initiate action, the MNS will stand with the groups,” said MNS leader and ex-MLA Nitin Sardesai.

Apart from the height limits, the SC had disallowed govindas below 18 years to participate in dahi handi. In various handis across the cities, children below permissible age limit were seen participating in building human pyramid with organisers refusing to stop them.

In addition to the height violation, Shiv Sena MLA Prakash Surve’s much-famed handi at Borivali’s Magathane had no security arrangement as mandated by the court order.

“Even though some groups have violated the height limit, it has not created a law and order problem anywhere in the city. We request the police to not take any action against these groups,” said Rajan Vichare, Shiv Sena MP from Thane.

According to sources, both the Sena and the MNS used the opportunity as a launch pad for their campaigns of coming civic polls in Mumbai and Thane. “The MNS has pounced on it, because the party thinks it will reenergise the defunct party cadre. These are all gimmicks to gain attention and to reaffirm claim on Marathi votes,” said a senior BJP leader.

Video-recording
Additional Chief Secretary (Home) K.P. Bakshi on Wednesday clarified that the police forces would be keeping an eye on dahi handi celebrations to ensure that the court order was followed. According to police sources, the officers video-recorded handis at various places in Mumbai and Thane, following which action would be taken.

While the MNS and the Sena openly violated the SC orders, the principal ally in the ruling coalition, the BJP had comparatively quiet celebrations. BJP MP Kirit Somaiya along with party MLA Ram Kadam broke a handi of corruption at the Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation (BMC). The Congress and the Nationalist Congress Party chose to stay away from the celebrations for the day.

Apart from the political parties violating the SC orders, govinda groups participating in the festival chose various methods to protest against the apex court’s ruling.

In Dadar, the Jai Hanuman govinda group expressed protest by organising horizontal human pyramid on 9-tiers on road. As a mark of protest, MNS activists broke the handi by using a ladder, while at one places black flags were furled against the SC order.
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...d&utm_medium=RSS&utm_campaign=RSS_Syndication

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768626414018891776
Comeon Thambi's ... show a middle finger to tyrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

Soumitra said:


> Why cant you do online shopping without GST?



Online sellers dont send anything worth over Rs 5000 because of certain rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Ryuzaki said:


> Online sellers dont send anything worth over Rs 5000 because of certain rules.



Ebay.In is selling Mercedes for over 1 crore.

Snap deal:


----------



## indiatester

noksss said:


> Now the question here is if SC ruled against triple talaq wont we all appreciate them? .We should also remember that they gave Clean chit to Narendramodi,Cancelled the 2G license ,SIT for black money , Rejected a petition by a NGO which asked IB,RAW to he held accountable by Parliament and many more such good rulings which is for the good of the country and during the UPA rule it was the SC which saved the country in many such cases . So lets not call them Sharia court for 2 wrong decisions on Jallikattu and DahiHandi


I guess you are aware of the old teachings that it takes a life time to build a good reputation and one incident to lose it all.
The SC is at a level where it is not allowed to make mistakes like individuals do. Loss of trust in an institution cause civil issues.


----------



## noksss

indiatester said:


> I guess you are aware of the old teachings that it takes a life time to build a good reputation and one incident to lose it all.
> The SC is at a level where it is not allowed to make mistakes like individuals do. Loss of trust in an institution cause civil issues.



I am equally very angry for their decision to Ban Jallikattu and now this. what I am saying is lets not equate them to the likes of Sharia Court

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*Government to open community centres for minorities*

NEW DELHI: The Centre has decided to open Sadbhavna Mandap in all states that will function as community centres for minority communities. These centres will have skill training centres, grievance cells, counselling, halls to conduct marriages, meetings among other facilities.*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ntres-for-minorities/articleshow/53851611.cms*

These people will never vote for BJP but govt is spending 6500 crore for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

'Jaitley is one million percent wrong about Kashmir'


*Women allowed in inner sactum of Haji Ali dargah, rules HC :*


----------



## Soumitra

AAP to ouster Punjab convener Sucha Singh Chotepur over ticket for cash scam 

Read more at: http://www.oneindia.com/podcast/aap...er-sucha-singh-chotepur-over-ticket10263.html


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769075761672257536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769101050150289408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769101670659874821

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769117636894392324
Height of (BJP) hypocrisy?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769124636827189248
Abusive ID @abhijeetsinger aka popular singer who was followed by PM Modi got arrested on his filthy & abusive tweets at the request of AAP lady:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769116910634078208


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769121015628701697






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769130144346759168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769119898840604675
Right wingers like what Indian judiciary does to Indian Muslims in the following case, but abuse the judiciary when it involves Hindu religion a la Dahi handi = Stupid India has no future sans any universal values/






Kashmir's economy suffers body blow, Rs 6400 crore loss in 49 days

Above is about billion $ which could have bought 2 Scorpene-class more for India.


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> Right wingers like what Indian judiciary does to Indian Muslims in the following case, but abuse the judiciary when it involves Hindu religion a la Dahi handi = Stupid India has no future sans any universal values/


It seems you are not happy with woman being allowed in dargah. And why you hate India?


----------



## ashok321

*92% Of Villages ‘Electrified’ Have Houses Without Power*






Ruling by fooling:


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Not 6 months, Election commission is planning code of conduct in last week of november or early december. EC wants to complete whole Punjab along with first phase of UP because they need extra Para military forces for UP. Also CBSE has written to complete process before March. I think only 3 months are available to prepare.
> 
> No Swaraj Abhyan of Prashant Bhushan & yoya is in alliance with fourth front of Dharmveer Gandhi.
> 
> 
> Maybe Sukha Amli can help. His last hopes are on dividation of AAP votes
> 
> 
> Bhaiyan ne mil k jatt nu sit leya
> 
> He alone will do nothing. He will join congress or Fourth Front. Fourth front created by DV gandhi is fighting on all 117 seats. It is alliance of Kingra (chotepur's friend), Bains Brothers(both are sitting independent MLAs),Swaraj Abhiyan & Jagmeet Brar (former big congress leader).
> Yesterday in an interview Captain Amrinder was giving some hints on chotepur. Chotepur's chances of going in SAD are nominal. He is doing press confrence tomorrow. Things might get clear after that.




whats ur constituency ??? Mine is Gurdaspur........Chotepur can win without anyones supports.


----------



## ashok321

*Welcome to unruly India!*
*10,932 Companies Default On Provident Funds*
*And this is how many employees?*
http://www.indiaspend.com/cover-story/10932-companies-default-on-provident-funds-27939

*Shame on whom? *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769141565574959104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769132867809083392
Shame on Modiwalas on 526 crore advertisement lies:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769136970882842629

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769131220370333696
Mofo Abhijit, who was followed by PM of India, cried in the police station:

LOLWA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769136453683126272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769136603167985664


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769129099608612864
Why does this happen, while people do not speak up against these states, only attack AAP/Delhi?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769134331029774336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769132344691290112




Read here: Adulterated fuel.
Only in India.
While the GOI does nothing, and the judiciary stands up against such crime.

SC expresses serious concern over adulterated diesel, petrol, seeks govt's response


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769147502809477120
Only till yesterday this Di*Khead was followed by PM of India for the last 4 years.
Modi now abruptly unfollowed him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769140412925739008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769078349352304640


----------



## IndoCarib

*Rebel AAP Lawmaker Moves Breach Of Privilege Notice Against Manish Sisodia
*
http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/rebe...ivilege-notice-against-manish-sisodia-1450421

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769165597640912896


----------



## IndoCarib

*Haji Ali Shrine Give Full Access To Women, Says Court. Not Ok, Says Trust*

http://www.ndtv.com/mumbai-news/wil...-court-verdict-today-1450588?pfrom=home-india


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769168195588685824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769160726371979264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769017246006009856
While Modi wastes his time on election preparations & following "GUNDAS" on Twitter:








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769136029055881216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769172550588964869

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769107268889477120


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769164037519122432
http://www.dailyo.in/politics/abhij...aturvedi-trolls-maneka-bjp/story/1/12601.html







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769176111716511744


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769190353249439744


----------



## IndoCarib

*Why only Chhotepur, why not probe Kejriwal’s Ford funding: Cong to AAP
*
Punjab Congress chief Captain Amarinder Singh asked Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) convener and Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal as why he does not get his own Ford Foundation funding probed along with the funding of Sucha Singh Chhotepur.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...cong-to-aap/story-B9Ns6k4dNzyxcGRmXCoY1J.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Kanhaiya, Umar, Anirban didn't misuse liberty: Police to court:* 

Slap on right wingers face here:


----------



## ashok321

Ulu banana Modi se sikho:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696727399237423105


----------



## Grevion

First this -
*Supreme Court refuses to change 20-ft cap for Dahi Handi *
*pyramids*
*http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-for-dahi-handi-pyramids-maharashtra-2994856/*
_Supreme Court is Sharia Court. The Indian Judiciary is acting against the interest of Hindu majority._

And then this - 
*The Haji Ali Dargah ruling: Bombay High Court’s verdict is a win for Indian women*
*http://m.firstpost.com/india/the-ha...ct-is-a-win-for-the-indian-women-2978108.html*
_Indian Judiciary is back to being secular. Its a great judgement and is a victory for womens and their fundamental rights._

And now this - 
*Can't order establishment of 'Ram Rajya' in the country: Supreme Court*
*http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Can...ry-Supreme-Court/amp_articleshow/53873727.cms*

All the three rulings above are totally unrelated but have alot of similarities. The question here is - should the Judiciary interfere in centuries old religious theologies? (But that's what they do right? To conclude what's morally correct and ethical as per the laws adopted by the legislative assembly).

If not then what should be the right course of action when a petitioner appeals against the violations of basic fundamental rights guaranteed under various sections of the constitution. The system has failed the comman man of this country and asking the judiciary to interfere when many are ready to act against the rulings of the court is not a very bright scenario for the future of this nation.
Tagging everyone I can here -
@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Joe Shearer @Levina @ranjeet @GURU DUTT @arp2041 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @magudi @ashok321 @nair @Nair saab @Prometheus @zebra7 @danger007 @Indrajit @hellfire @Soumitra @Robinhood Pandey @jamahir (if you are still alive here then please comment and stop being a lurker) @Local_Legend @gslv mk3 @Sky lord @illusion8 @others.
Ps- can we discuss it here or do we need to create another thread for it?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

litefire said:


> The question here is - should the Judiciary interfere in centuries old religious theologies?



I personally think yes/no (depends). If someone doesn't like how his/her religion does something....they should be free to leave and join another or start their own.....or leave religion all together.

But for resolving such situations, the reasons should be held to the complete theological rigour of the religion itself. In many cases (esp in Hinduism which really has multiple theological streams) there is enough flexiblity, debate and leeway for what we identify as progressive/liberal/inclusive norms.

But it would be wrong to impose on a religious structure something that is anathema to it. Best to create offshoot religions for people to join and then reform the ownership of religious structures along the lines of their intrinsic cultural heritage for all Indians and use an appropriate time-share format or any other number of novel ideas to have access for everyone with respect and tolerance as required.

One size fits all is not going to work in religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

The point is not very clear to me.

There is no adjudication taking place on religious theologies. If the Court is asked in its capacity of interpreter of the Constitution to rule on an apparent conflict between religious theology and the Constitution, it may do so. If in doing so, it rules that the Constitution must prevail (any other ruling is not possible as it will amount to judicial rejection of the Constitution) over religious theology, it is a ruling for the Constitution, not a ruling against theology.

If a citizen claims that his theology demands the immolation of a widow on her husband's pyre, he is in breach of the Constitution and its legal system, and is a criminal, and taking shelter behind the theology will not help him. If a citizen claims that a certain sect holds beliefs about the nature and incidence of prophethood which are repugnant to that citizen or to the theology that the citizen adheres to, and wishes to take action on his own against that sect, he is in breach of the Constitution and its legal system, and is a criminal, and taking shelter behind the theology will not help him. 

I suspect that a close judicial examination of Section 295 of the Indian Penal Code is overdue; it may be unconstitutional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indrajit

litefire said:


> All the three rulings above are totally unrelated but have alot of similarities. The question here is - should the Judiciary interfere in centuries old religious theologies? (But that's what they do right? To conclude what's morally correct and ethical as per the laws adopted by the legislative assembly).
> 
> If not then what should be the right course of action when a petitioner appeals against the violations of basic fundamental rights guaranteed under various sections of the constitution. The system has failed the comman man of this country and asking the judiciary to interfere when many are ready to act against the rulings of the court is not a very bright scenario for the future of this nation.



Indian appellate courts are going about these matters in a very haphazard manner_ imo_. Some of the cases they are pronouncing judgment on seem to indicate seriously misplaced priorities. Take the cases on the right to worship cause, is that the most relevant -whether women are allowed into certain temples or mosques or is more relevant to see that civil laws governing the rights of a much bigger segment have to be fairer than they are?

The Haji Ali case was decided on the courts interpretation of the quran and whether it prohibits women from entering some areas or not. That, in my view is a slippery slope, the courts should stick with the constitutional rights & be wary _(will have to in some cases but generally) _of entering that particular realm of interpreting religious texts. The judgment on the Shani temple case was by actually using an old law made to prevent discrimination against dalits and make it applicable to secure entry for women. A clever way of doing things but using an indirect approach as opposed to the Haji Ali case.

The rulings on the Dahi Handi cases _(and to some extent the Jalikattu cases) _are quite simply a case of misplaced activism & a silly & avoidable case of judicial overreach. It will backfire & opens the higher judiciary to accusations of being selective in terms of which religion they chose to interfere with.

The courts will be much better served if they urgently look at civil laws & how they affect women & whether such laws are unconstitutional _wrt_ fundamental rights.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769373877449347072


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769268236877791232


----------



## Levina

litefire said:


> All the three rulings above are totally unrelated but have alot of similarities. The question here is - should the Judiciary interfere in centuries old religious theologies? (But that's what they do right? To conclude what's morally correct and ethical as per the laws adopted by the legislative assembly).


i agree these were centuries old customs, but may be we were following customs which were bereft of morality, like ppl from lower castes not allowed to visit temples, gender inequality, sati and child marriages. So to me it sounds fine when SC passes laws overriding such customs and traditions. 



litefire said:


> If not then what should be the right course of action when a petitioner appeals against the violations of basic fundamental rights guaranteed under various sections of the constitution. The system has failed the comman man of this country and asking the judiciary to interfere when many are ready to act against the rulings of the court is not a very bright scenario for the future of this nation.



Our biggest problem as a nation is, people are aware of their rights but not their duties. Had it been obligatory we would not have faced such a day. 
Article 25 of our constitution mentions an individual's right to practise a religion of his choice but that is subject to public order, morality and health. 
I support SC's decisions. This,inter alia, ensures that people of the country realise law of the land comes before religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769410290517770240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769414361282732032


----------



## ashok321

*CBI Mute as List of Those Let Off from Sohrabuddin-Kauser Bi Murder Case Grows to 12*


----------



## Indrajit

Levina said:


> i agree these were centuries old customs, but may be we were following customs which were bereft of morality, like ppl from lower castes not allowed to visit temples, gender inequality, sati and child marriages. So to me it sounds fine when SC passes laws overriding such customs and traditions.



No one can disagree. The question being asked whether it is being selective & do all such practices regardless of religion get dealt in the same way? If that happens, no real issue.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769427910792998912


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> whats ur constituency ??? Mine is Gurdaspur........Chotepur can win without anyones supports.



Did you see Chhotepur's press conf? What do you make of it?


----------



## Levina

Indrajit said:


> No one can disagree. The question being asked whether it is being selective & do all such practices regardless of religion get dealt in the same way? If that happens, no real issue.


Haji Ali and Shaneshwar temple judgements prove my point. 



ranjeet said:


> What do you make of it?


A rhombus.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Did you see Chhotepur's press conf? What do you make of it?




i knew everything already....so nothing new for me


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> i knew everything already....so nothing new for me



Nah I meant what would be it's implications. I see people questioning Chhotepur character on twitter, so I don't think it's a huge set back for AAP.


----------



## Indrajit

Levina said:


> Haji Ali and Shaneshwar temple judgements prove my point.



Those cases are red herrings, the real test will be on personal laws.

Cases like Jalli kattu & Dahi Handi weaken the argument especially if you refuse to look at public slaughter of animals during some other festivals.


----------



## ranjeet

Levina said:


> Haji Ali and Shaneshwar temple judgements prove my point.
> 
> 
> A rhombus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Indrajit said:


> Those cases are red herrings, the real test will be on personal laws.
> 
> Cases like Jalli kattu & Dahi Handi weaken the argument especially if you refuse to look at public slaughter of animals during some other festivals.


Rome was not built in a day.
It takes time, specially in case of a democracy. I'm positive of good times ahead.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Nah I meant what would be it's implications. I see people questioning Chhotepur character on twitter, so I don't think it's a huge set back for AAP.




chotepur is not a rich fella..........he has same amount of property that he had when he became mla for first time...........rest people hate him because of his hardcore stands taken regarding sikh issues..........he was a cabinet minister when he reigned in protest of entry of police in golden temple.......same as Capt arminder did...........he also stayed in jail for more then one year.

I personally think it doesnt effect Chotepur much ..he was a independent politician .....he will be stay like that in future too.......a last breed of true Akalis left now........5 circle incharges out of 13 in punjab were at his PC............and more then 10 district heads were with him ( punjab doesnt have more then 20 districts).........saying it wont effect AAP is laughable 

As far i know , AAP is dead in Majha area of Punjab till they pull out something out of the hat...........otherwise AAP should forget winning elections now.

u should look at video of Jasraj Jassi on his facebook account regadig this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> chotepur is not a rich fella..........he has same amount of property that he had when he became mla for first time...........rest people hate him because of his hardcore stands taken regarding sikh issues..........he was a cabinet minister when he reigned in protest of entry of police in golden temple.......same as Capt arminder did...........he also stayed in jail for more then one year.
> 
> I personally think it doesnt effect Chotepur much ..he was a independent politician .....he will be stay like that in future too.......a last breed of true Akalis left now........5 circle incharges out of 13 in punjab were at his PC............and more then 10 district heads were with him ( punjab doesnt have more then 20 districts).........saying it wont effect AAP is laughable
> 
> As far i know , AAP is dead in Majha area of Punjab till they pull out something out of the hat...........otherwise AAP should forget winning elections now.
> 
> u should look at video of Jasraj Jassi on his facebook account regadig this




How damning do you think that 'Kejriwal being an Anti Sikh' by Chhotepur in his press conference would be?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769449321880129536


----------



## ashok321

India asks Pakistan to extradite Dawood Ibrahim
Modi is insane with such archaic & futile demands again.


----------



## ashok321

After Haji Ali verdict, Bareilly clerics to appeal to Muslims to ‘discourage’ women from visiting shrine

India's Warped Idea Of The 'Demographic Dividend': Extracting From The Youth, But Not Investing In Them

By 2030, India Should Have As Many Students Coming Into The Country As Those Going Out


----------



## 911

Corrupt Kejri 
http://www.mediacrooks.com/2016/08/corrupt-kejri.html


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> whats ur constituency ??? Mine is Gurdaspur........Chotepur can win without anyones supports.


Currently residing in Mohali but my vote is in my native place in Sangrur district. Two leading industrialists of India from SAD & Congress are planning to fight from there while AAP guys are still busy in cold war for ticket.


ranjeet said:


> Nah I meant what would be it's implications. I see people questioning Chhotepur character on twitter, so I don't think it's a huge set back for AAP.


FB is more popular than twitter in Punjab specially among rural youth & they mostly use Punjabi language in typing. Interestingly things have changed a quite in just one month. This shows how slippery is politics of Punjab. Just two months ago 95% of Punjabis including NRIs were hardcore Bhakts of AAP, Kejriwal, Bhagwant Mann & every member of AAP leadership. BM was their most favourite. Jassi Jasraj & Dharmveer Gandhi were main targets of AAP FB army for bashing.
Yesterday I was analyzing posts of people on BM page, surprisingly 90% were criticising him. On the other hand JJ & DG support is rising. Yesterday night's video of Jassi Jasraj was like a bomb. His video got more than 60,000 views in just few hours of release.
As of now AAP fans are divided. Let's see what happens in future.................


Prometheus said:


> chotepur is not a rich fella..........he has same amount of property that he had when he became mla for first time...........rest people hate him because of his hardcore stands taken regarding sikh issues..........he was a cabinet minister when he reigned in protest of entry of police in golden temple.......same as Capt arminder did...........he also stayed in jail for more then one year.
> 
> I personally think it doesnt effect Chotepur much ..he was a independent politician .....he will be stay like that in future too.......a last breed of true Akalis left now........5 circle incharges out of 13 in punjab were at his PC............and more then 10 district heads were with him ( punjab doesnt have more then 20 districts).........saying it wont effect AAP is laughable
> 
> As far i know , AAP is dead in Majha area of Punjab till they pull out something out of the hat...........otherwise AAP should forget winning elections now.
> 
> u should look at video of Jasraj Jassi on his facebook account regadig this


Condition in Malwa is also not looking good. I think Chotepur was right 25 out of 32 tickets are controversial. According to feedbacks I am receiving candidates from Talwandi Sabo, Sunam, Dhuri, Nabha, Bassi Pathana & Amloh are facing tough objections from volunteers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Currently residing in Mohali but my vote is in my native place in Barnala district. Two leading industrialists of India from SAD & Congress are planning to fight from there while AAP guys are still busy in cold war for ticket.
> 
> FB is more popular than twitter in Punjab specially among rural youth & they mostly use Punjabi language in typing. Interestingly things have changed a quite in just one month. This shows how slippery is politics of Punjab. Just two months ago 95% of Punjabis including NRIs were hardcore Bhakts of AAP, Kejriwal, Bhagwant Mann & every member of AAP leadership. BM was their most favourite. Jassi Jasraj & Dharmveer Gandhi were main targets of AAP FB army for bashing.
> Yesterday I was analyzing posts of people on BM page, surprisingly 90% were criticising him. On the other hand JJ & DG support is rising. Yesterday night's video of Jassi Jasraj was like a bomb. His video got more than 60,000 views in just few hours of release.
> As of now AAP fans are divided. Let's see what happens in future.................
> 
> Condition in Malwa is also not looking good. I think Chotepur was right 25 out of 32 tickets are controversial. According to feedbacks I am receiving candidates from Talwandi Sabo, Sunam, Dhuri, Nabha, Bassi Pathana & Amloh are facing tough objections from volunteers.




only seat where i got positive response was Sham Churasi ............otherwise everywhere volunteerers are upset.

in just a couple of months 4-5 massive negative things have happened in AAP Punjab...........first manifesto issue.......where even blasphemy cases were filed .......second a MLA caught in Quran burning case ........then that Navjot sidhu case..........allegations by a founding member national council member of asking money for tickets on durgesh and sanjay..............and now mess up with Chhotepur.........seems to me Bhagwant and Durgesh are going to take AAP Punjab into grave


----------



## ashok321

Subramanian Swamy targets GSTN again, to write to Amit Shah, BJP CMs


'Cong doors open for AAP leader' 
Hahaha



Don't commit suicide, we'll waive loans: Capt to farmers
Hahahaha


----------



## Prometheus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


>



Chhotepur's interview will be on Zee Punjabi @ 8 tonight. It would be interesting to see what all he has to say.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Chhotepur's interview will be on Zee Punjabi @ 8 tonight. It would be interesting to see what all he has to say.


Kya ho raha hai bhai Punjab mai.. Kujliwal ke tain tain fiss ho gaya kya?


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Kya ho raha hai bhai Punjab mai.. Kujliwal ke tain tain fiss ho gaya kya?




AAP died in Punjab ...........last rites soon....u are invited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> AAP died in Punjab ...........last rites soon....u are invited



I thought you were an AAPian 
Anyways what's your backup option?


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Kya ho raha hai bhai Punjab mai.. Kujliwal ke tain tain fiss ho gaya kya?


Punjabi leaders questioned Kejriwal and his cronies, and in return got their Honesty Certificates cancelled.



Echo_419 said:


> I thought you were an AAPian
> Anyways what's your backup option?


Take it easy bro, he wasn't an AAPian but supporter of Chhotepur and local punjabi leaders not of his highness Kejri.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> AAP died in Punjab ...........last rites soon....u are invited


haha...  Congratulations in advance for five more years of SAD-BJP-CONG.


----------



## DesiGuy

Juggernautjatt said:


> Currently residing in Mohali but my vote is in my native place in Barnala district. *Two leading industrialists *of India from SAD & Congress are planning to fight from there while AAP guys are still busy in cold war for ticket.



name of those 2?


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> I thought you were an AAPian
> Anyways what's your backup option?




never be a blind Bhakt like sanghis


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> never be a blind Bhakt like sanghis



any clue whn elections r gonna happen??


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> any clue whn elections r gonna happen??




end of January


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> end of January



really??? too late man... all my plans will spoil of coming there.


----------



## ashok321

Selfie deaths: India tops the list


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> really???




yes.........why??? U planning to come to Punjab for elections??


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> yes.........why??? U planning to come to Punjab for elections??



no...lets say cousin wedding coming and all hoping elections are held in dec and party wins. :/


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> no...lets say cousin wedding coming and all hoping elections are held in dec and party wins. :/


yeah true ........u have a Congressi MLA???


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> yeah true ........u have a Congressi MLA???



yep..mla would definitely win...good person. Need the party to win since they been out of power for what like 10 years now. i m not really into politics since I lived here in US for most of my life...but family is.


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> never be a blind Bhakt like sanghis



Good


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Punjabi leaders questioned Kejriwal and his cronies, and in return got their Honesty Certificates cancelled.
> .


Not surprised...last time when Prashant Bhushan & Yoyo questioned Kujliwal, their certificates were cancelled too...& was reissued to Laloo & Nitish. Wondering who is going to be the beneficiaries this time around.


----------



## Soumitra

*Viral on Quora: An IAS officer got a call from PM Narendra Modi at 10 pm for THIS*
*The Quora post claimed the officer couldn't sleep all night because Modi's voice didn't leave his mind and he just couldn't believe what had happened.*
19.4K
SHARES
Express Web Desk | Updated: August 27, 2016 10:00 am




This is why an IAS officer got a call from PM Modi at 10pm in the night
Earlier this month, it was reported that the supply of essentials and fuel has improved in Tripura because NH 208A that connects Tripura with the rest of the country has been repaired. It this what happened?

In a post that has gone viral on Quora user Pushpak Chakraborty of Manipal University shared an episode narrating how *an IAS officer posted in Tripura got a call from Prime Minister Narendra Modi at 10 pm on July 21 asking for his help to repair National Highway 208*. According to his post, one of the officials from Prime Minister’s Office called the officer whose name has not been revealed in the post and was asked if he could talk to the PM for a few minutes.

_“His brain froze for a few seconds and he could feel his legs shivering. He meekly whispered yes and after a few beeps, the call was transferred and none other than Mr Modi was on call,”_ Chakraborty wrote. indianexpress.com could not independently verify the incident. However, the Quora post has been viewed over 2,50,000 times and up voted by 12,500 of those readers.

*Modi apologised for calling so late in the night but emphasised the need of the hour. He asked the officer to help the state repair the highway because of its importance and also informed him that his government has spoken to the officials in Assam and Tripura and he’ll be provided with everything he needs.*

ALSO READ: Alternate highway to Tripura repaired

_“Next day, when he reached his office, he got communications from Tripura Government, Assam Government and GOI (Government of India). He was sanctioned funds for the project to repair 15 kms of the highway. He immediately took his staff and went to visit the stretch. He found 6 JCBs (truck) standing there that were provided by Assam Government. Over the next 4 days, more than 300 trucks with materials kept arriving and along with local workers and PWD officials from Assam and Tripura, he opened the highway for vehicles with necessities for Tripuram (Tripura),”_ wrote Chakraborty.

Video: Milestones in Narendra Modi’s life

Read his full post here:

_An IAS officer who is well known to my father and is posted in North Tripura got a call at 10pm on 21st July. He was surprised to get a call so late in the night._

_A young voice from the other side apologised for calling so late and asked if he is free for a few minutes because the Prime Minister Mr Narendra Modi wants to talk to him._

_His brain froze for a few seconds and he could feel his legs shivering. He meekly whispered yes and after a few beeps, the call was transferred and none other than Mr Modi was on call. Modi apologised to him again for calling so late and said that he is just done with a meeting with _Mr_ Nitin Gadkari and they needed his help to repair National Highway 208-A connecting Tripura to the rest of the country. He says he doesn’t even remember how he responded to it. All he remembers is Modi telling him that the GOI has spoken to both the Assam and Tripura Government and all help would be provided to him to oversee the project._

_He didn’t sleep that night. Modi’s voice kept echoing in his mind and he couldn’t believe what had just happened. He tried connecting all dots and couldn’t find any logic._

_*Next day, when he reached his office, he got communications from Tripura Government, Assam Government and GOI. He was sanctioned funds for the project to repair 15 kms of the highway. He immediately took his staff and went to visit the stretch. He found 6 JCBs standing there that were provided by Assam Government.*_

_*Over the next 4 days, more than 300 trucks with materials kept arriving and along with local workers and PWD officials from Assam and Tripura, he opened the highway for vehicles with necessities for Tripura.*_

_Yesterday Mr Nitin Gadkari called him to thank him for his remarkable efforts and promised that NH-44 would be repaired on a war mode. He also asked him to visit PMO office whenever he is in Delhi._

_That’s my India with such remarkable stories of valour and I am proud of it. This story signifies how the Central Government is concerned about its people and there are numerous, I repeat, numerous such stories from across the country._

Again, indianexpress.com has not been able to verify any of the claims in the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

*Why didn't Parrikar object to PM, Advani's Pakistan trip: Digvijay:*

why he did not object when Prime Minister Narendra Modi and senior BJP leader L K Advani visited the neighbouring country.

_"Why he did not agitate within his party when these senior leaders went to Pakistan?"_


----------



## Shankranthi

Soumitra said:


> *Viral on Quora: An IAS officer got a call from PM Narendra Modi at 10 pm for THIS*
> *The Quora post claimed the officer couldn't sleep all night because Modi's voice didn't leave his mind and he just couldn't believe what had happened.*
> 19.4K
> SHARES
> Express Web Desk | Updated: August 27, 2016 10:00 am
> 
> 
> 
> This is why an IAS officer got a call from PM Modi at 10pm in the night
> Earlier this month, it was reported that the supply of essentials and fuel has improved in Tripura because NH 208A that connects Tripura with the rest of the country has been repaired. It this what happened?
> 
> In a post that has gone viral on Quora user Pushpak Chakraborty of Manipal University shared an episode narrating how *an IAS officer posted in Tripura got a call from Prime Minister Narendra Modi at 10 pm on July 21 asking for his help to repair National Highway 208*. According to his post, one of the officials from Prime Minister’s Office called the officer whose name has not been revealed in the post and was asked if he could talk to the PM for a few minutes.
> 
> _“His brain froze for a few seconds and he could feel his legs shivering. He meekly whispered yes and after a few beeps, the call was transferred and none other than Mr Modi was on call,”_ Chakraborty wrote. indianexpress.com could not independently verify the incident. However, the Quora post has been viewed over 2,50,000 times and up voted by 12,500 of those readers.
> 
> *Modi apologised for calling so late in the night but emphasised the need of the hour. He asked the officer to help the state repair the highway because of its importance and also informed him that his government has spoken to the officials in Assam and Tripura and he’ll be provided with everything he needs.*
> 
> ALSO READ: Alternate highway to Tripura repaired
> 
> _“Next day, when he reached his office, he got communications from Tripura Government, Assam Government and GOI (Government of India). He was sanctioned funds for the project to repair 15 kms of the highway. He immediately took his staff and went to visit the stretch. He found 6 JCBs (truck) standing there that were provided by Assam Government. Over the next 4 days, more than 300 trucks with materials kept arriving and along with local workers and PWD officials from Assam and Tripura, he opened the highway for vehicles with necessities for Tripuram (Tripura),”_ wrote Chakraborty.
> 
> Video: Milestones in Narendra Modi’s life
> 
> Read his full post here:
> 
> _An IAS officer who is well known to my father and is posted in North Tripura got a call at 10pm on 21st July. He was surprised to get a call so late in the night._
> 
> _A young voice from the other side apologised for calling so late and asked if he is free for a few minutes because the Prime Minister Mr Narendra Modi wants to talk to him._
> 
> _His brain froze for a few seconds and he could feel his legs shivering. He meekly whispered yes and after a few beeps, the call was transferred and none other than Mr Modi was on call. Modi apologised to him again for calling so late and said that he is just done with a meeting with _Mr_ Nitin Gadkari and they needed his help to repair National Highway 208-A connecting Tripura to the rest of the country. He says he doesn’t even remember how he responded to it. All he remembers is Modi telling him that the GOI has spoken to both the Assam and Tripura Government and all help would be provided to him to oversee the project._
> 
> _He didn’t sleep that night. Modi’s voice kept echoing in his mind and he couldn’t believe what had just happened. He tried connecting all dots and couldn’t find any logic._
> 
> _*Next day, when he reached his office, he got communications from Tripura Government, Assam Government and GOI. He was sanctioned funds for the project to repair 15 kms of the highway. He immediately took his staff and went to visit the stretch. He found 6 JCBs standing there that were provided by Assam Government.*_
> 
> _*Over the next 4 days, more than 300 trucks with materials kept arriving and along with local workers and PWD officials from Assam and Tripura, he opened the highway for vehicles with necessities for Tripura.*_
> 
> _Yesterday Mr Nitin Gadkari called him to thank him for his remarkable efforts and promised that NH-44 would be repaired on a war mode. He also asked him to visit PMO office whenever he is in Delhi._
> 
> _That’s my India with such remarkable stories of valour and I am proud of it. This story signifies how the Central Government is concerned about its people and there are numerous, I repeat, numerous such stories from across the country._
> 
> Again, indianexpress.com has not been able to verify any of the claims in the post.



This is Nothing.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728465939746840576

Night calls for Keju too....

*Movie night for Arvind Kejriwal*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

Purported CAG report leak: Vijender Gupta may be in trouble
Narendra Modi's thoughts are completely negative: Arvind Kejriwal
Don't be like Kejriwal: BJP to Mamata after she attacks Modi
AAP removes its Punjab Convener Sucha Singh Chhotepur after bribe video
India ranked 77 in disaster risk index of the world


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769554173935452160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769562816374247425


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769214527967756289

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> only seat where i got positive response was Sham Churasi ............otherwise everywhere volunteerers are upset.
> 
> in just a couple of months 4-5 massive negative things have happened in AAP Punjab...........first manifesto issue.......where even blasphemy cases were filed .......second a MLA caught in Quran burning case ........then that Navjot sidhu case..........allegations by a founding member national council member of asking money for tickets on durgesh and sanjay..............and now mess up with Chhotepur.........seems to me Bhagwant and Durgesh are going to take AAP Punjab into grave


Phoolka is also getting good response in Dakha.
IMO egoistic guys like Durgesh Pathak & Sanjay Singh have no idea about Punjab. They are totally ignorant about way of life of Sikhs. They are equating Punjab with Delhi.


ranjeet said:


> Chhotepur's interview will be on Zee Punjabi @ 8 tonight. It would be interesting to see what all he has to say.


At the same time BM was on ABP with Debang.


Prometheus said:


> AAP died in Punjab ...........last rites soon....u are invited


Sadly they are spoiling 3 years of hard work of truthful volunteers. Thousands of volunteers are feeling emotionally low. Many of them sacrificed their jobs, family life, money & everything for party like Jassi Jasraj mentioned in his latest video. My sympathies are with them.


Echo_419 said:


> I thought you were an AAPian
> Anyways what's your backup option?


Guys like me & prometheus are not blind followers of AAP. We are just supporting correct options to save Punjab. We will simply support honest AAP & other party candidates & oppose wrong ones.
Political scenarios are changing every week in Punjab but still 3/4 months are there for elections. Plus AAP is not completely finished, despite of these setbacks AAP & Bhagwant Mann are still managing to attract crowd at their rallies. Punjab still has plenty of hardcore Kejri bhakts. I think we should wait for completion of announcement of candidates by all parties to get a clear picture.


DesiGuy said:


> name of those 2?


Kewal Singh Dhillon (Congress) owner of dhillon group & Rajinder Gupta (SAD) owner of Trident Group. RG is not fully interested but Sukhbir Badal is forcing him. First Sukhbir Badal was analysing this seat for himself but changed his mind after watching dull response of people during his sangat darshans. He is thinking about maur constituency now because it is a rural area.


DesiGuy said:


> no...lets say cousin wedding coming and all hoping elections are held in dec and party wins. :/


Not gonna happen because current government's term is ending in Feb. EC has no power to reduce the term.


DesiGuy said:


> yep..mla would definitely win...good person. Need the party to win since they been out of power for what like 10 years now. i m not really into politics since I lived here in US for most of my life...but family is.


I hope you are not talking about MLA Dhillon because this time people & congressi workers are quite angry with him for not standing with them during their bad times. He hardly shows his face after winning. But he has chances of winning because of weak opposition & SAD anti incumbency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Pawan Kalyan rules out joining BJP:*


----------



## Soumitra

Haryana assembly invited a digambar jain monk. Vishal dadlani mocked it on twitter that why a nude person invited to address the assembly. Severe backlash from jains and Non Jains. Cases filed against him. Arvind Kejriwal came out in support of the monk. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769575736810299392
now Vishal Dadlani has spent the last 2 hours apologizing for his remarks. He has said that he is quitting active politics


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769582082574155776

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shankranthi

Soumitra said:


> Haryana assembly invited a digambar jain monk. Vishal dadlani mocked it on twitter that why a nude person invited to address the assembly. Severe backlash from jains and Non Jains. Cases filed against him. Arvind Kejriwal came out in support of the monk.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769575736810299392
> now Vishal Dadlani has spent the last 2 hours apologizing for his remarks. He has said that he is quitting active politics
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769582082574155776



Vishal dadlani is just another "secular" hindu / Indian with british taught "christian values" that associate Nudity with "sin".

Remember Adam and his Fig leaf. The "Original" sin. 

This is a clear example of "secularism" under threat and "intolerance" of hindus that forced this poor man to quit politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Phoolka is also getting good response in Dakha.
> IMO egoistic guys like Durgesh Pathak & Sanjay Singh have no idea about Punjab. They are totally ignorant about way of life of Sikhs. They are equating Punjab with Delhi.
> 
> At the same time BM was on ABP with Debang.
> 
> Sadly they are spoiling 3 years of hard work of truthful volunteers. Thousands of volunteers are feeling emotionally low. Many of them sacrificed their jobs, family life, money & everything for party like Jassi Jasraj mentioned in his latest video. My sympathies are with them.
> 
> Guys like me & prometheus are not blind followers of AAP. We are just supporting correct options to save Punjab. We will simply support honest AAP & other party candidates & oppose wrong ones.
> Political scenarios are changing every week in Punjab but still 3/4 months are there for elections. Plus AAP is not completely finished, despite of these setbacks AAP & Bhagwant Mann are still managing to attract crowd at their rallies. Punjab still has plenty of hardcore Kejri bhakts. I think we should wait for completion of announcement of candidates by all parties to get a clear picture.
> 
> Kewal Singh Dhillon (Congress) owner of dhillon group & Rajinder Gupta (SAD) owner of Trident Group. RG is not fully interested but Sukhbir Badal is forcing him. First Sukhbir Badal was analysing this seat for himself but changed his mind after watching dull response of people during his sangat darshans. He is thinking about maur constituency now because it is a rural area.
> 
> Not gonna happen because current government's term is ending in Feb. EC has no power to reduce the term.
> 
> I hope you are not talking about MLA Dhillon because this time people & congressi workers are quite angry with him for not standing with them during their bad times. He hardly shows his face after winning. But he has chances of winning because of weak opposition & SAD anti incumbency.




Volunteers chased away Anu randhawa from her election office..........and a surprise revolt against Shergill erupted in Mohali........hhhmmmm......lagda bure din suru ho gaye AAP Punjab de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> Volunteers chased away Anu randhawa from her election office..........and a surprise revolt against Shergill erupted in Mohali........hhhmmmm......lagda bure din suru ho gaye AAP Punjab de


From where did u got this news?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Haryana assembly invited a digambar jain monk. Vishal dadlani mocked it on twitter that why a nude person invited to address the assembly. Severe backlash from jains and Non Jains. Cases filed against him. Arvind Kejriwal came out in support of the monk.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769575736810299392
> now Vishal Dadlani has spent the last 2 hours apologizing for his remarks. He has said that he is quitting active politics
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769582082574155776


Thank fcuk for that! At-last his arrogance has reached a point of saturation & karma caught up with him. Hope better sense prevails now on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> From where did u got this news?




saw on TV ....punjabi news channel Zee Punjab Haryana Himachal one



Juggernautjatt said:


> From where did u got this news?




she just opened her office........and her supporters left behind their belongings when AAP volunteers chased her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Nilgiri said:


> But it would be wrong to impose on a religious structure something that is anathema to it. Best to create offshoot religions for people to join and then reform the ownership of religious structures along the lines of their intrinsic cultural heritage for all Indians and use an appropriate time-share format or any other number of novel ideas to have access for everyone with respect and tolerance as required.
> 
> One size fits all is not going to work in religion.


You mean, to create another religion within a religion. That may be possible in Hinduism(but not without bloodshed) and is not at all possible in Islam. I once talked with my Muslim friend about Islam and he told me that to believe in any other god then Allah is haram for them. 
Reform of religious structure along the line of cultural heritage is what we see in the Indian Caste system or in the regional cultural divide in India.(That's why the issues like beef or gaumata does not affects the South Indian Hindus as it does to the North Indian Hindus).


Joe Shearer said:


> The point is not very clear to me.
> 
> There is no adjudication taking place on religious theologies. If the Court is asked in its capacity of interpreter of the Constitution to rule on an apparent conflict between religious theology and the Constitution, it may do so. If in doing so, it rules that the Constitution must prevail (any other ruling is not possible as it will amount to judicial rejection of the Constitution) over religious theology, it is a ruling for the Constitution, not a ruling against theology.
> 
> If a citizen claims that his theology demands the immolation of a widow on her husband's pyre, he is in breach of the Constitution and its legal system, and is a criminal, and taking shelter behind the theology will not help him. If a citizen claims that a certain sect holds beliefs about the nature and incidence of prophethood which are repugnant to that citizen or to the theology that the citizen adheres to, and wishes to take action on his own against that sect, he is in breach of the Constitution and its legal system, and is a criminal, and taking shelter behind the theology will not help him.
> 
> I suspect that a close judicial examination of Section 295 of the Indian Penal Code is overdue; it may be unconstitutional.


But Joe, what if a large section of people refuses to abide by such rulings, what if they believe that the judiciary doesn't have authority on these matters? 
In the last case I quoted the Chief Justice himself said that a court order alone can't establish Ram Rajya in the country, it can't stop corruption.
Shouldn't these matters be left with the administration and the people to decide and introduce the norms acceptable to all the parties.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> saw on TV ....punjabi news channel Zee Punjab Haryana Himachal one
> 
> she just opened her office........and her supporters left behind their belongings when AAP volunteers chased her


New rumours are coming on FB about Bhagwant Mann. Some people are saying that the reason behind BM's divorce is his secret Nanital connection. 
@ranjeet yar sanu tan jwani vich ni koi mildi. Politicians budhe ho k v aapne ton adhi umar dian rakhi firde ne. That is not fair

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> At the same time BM was on ABP with Debang.



Bund te latt LMLA saab de vi vajni aa 22, cassetta idhi vi tyar ne 



Juggernautjatt said:


> New rumours are coming on FB about Bhagwant Mann. Some people are saying that the reason behind BM's divorce is his secret Nanital connection.
> @ranjeet yar sanu tan jwani vich ni koi mildi. Politicians budhe ho k v aapne ton adhi umar dian rakhi firde ne. That is not fair


Oye na dukhdi rag nu ched yar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769529321471913984

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> New rumours are coming on FB about Bhagwant Mann. Some people are saying that the reason behind BM's divorce is his secret Nanital connection.
> @ranjeet yar sanu tan jwani vich ni koi mildi. Politicians budhe ho k v aapne ton adhi umar dian rakhi firde ne. That is not fair




where do read these kind of stuff??


----------



## Shankranthi

911 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769529321471913984



Disgusting. 

The only thing 'relevant' about that man is that his son was a terrorist. What next ? posing with dawoods sons and daughters ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

litefire said:


> You mean, to create another religion within a religion. That may be possible in Hinduism(but not without bloodshed) and is not at all possible in Islam. I once talked with my Muslim friend about Islam and he told me that to believe in any other god then Allah is haram for them.



Point is an Abrahamic religion can only be reformed internally so much till it is splintered itself (look up how it happened to Christianity). The only trend I see in Islam close to this is the Ahmedi sect...and maybe Ibadi sect in Oman....maybe the bohra community to some extent too.

They do not have to be acceptable to other Muslims as Muslims....but they can appeal for Muslim status under constitution of India and Supreme court (which was granted to Ahmadis). Then the cultural infrastructure can be sorted out and segregated as needed (beyond that which does not contravene Indian constitution directly as mentioned by others). Dispute mechanisms and resolving can have a special court set up....an SIT can investigate best way to integrate everyone that identifies as muslim under constitution of India with minimum negativity generated. Where it is too much for the majority host group (i.e too much ill-will generated etc...) then the facts have to be laid bare to the minority and they must be allowed to create their own structures and so on in the same vicinity or similar things like that. Status quo of denying people to worship stemming from tyranny of majority cannot be allowed to continue unabated. It must be chiselled away esp as Indian society develops and hopefully matures. Thats where Indian constitution and supreme court come into the picture.



litefire said:


> Reform of religious structure along the line of cultural heritage is what we see in the Indian Caste system or in the regional cultural divide in India.(That's why the issues like beef or gaumata does not affects the South Indian Hindus as it does to the North Indian Hindus).



Well when someone calls you a munafiq or whatever and denies you access to a religious and cultural structure that you as an Indian citizen has a historical stake in....I'm sorry but there is little other way. Some agreement and compromise has to be made. You cant force people to worship side by side when one group does not extend even a basic dignity and recognition to the other group. That is recipe for disaster.

I support this for all of the Hindu temples too. They should not be exclusive domains of priestly class. Check the relevant population sizes of everyone that wants to have a religious function of some sort, make sure everyone has a certain base level of respect and sanctity that will not directly offend the procedures etc... of the others and move from there.

Constitution of India and freedom of worship must extend to every nook and cranny of India.....when we put limits on the constitution of India....that is a very slippery slope.

Over time the religion itself will change to be more accommodating. Thats how say unitarian churches worked and expanded in the west....and some protestant ones before them were quite similar too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> Kewal Singh Dhillon (Congress) owner of dhillon group & Rajinder Gupta (SAD) owner of Trident Group. RG is not fully interested but Sukhbir Badal is forcing him. First Sukhbir Badal was analysing this seat for himself but changed his mind after watching dull response of people during his sangat darshans. He is thinking about maur constituency now because it is a rural area.
> 
> Not gonna happen because current government's term is ending in Feb. EC has no power to reduce the term.
> 
> I hope you are not talking about MLA Dhillon because this time people & congressi workers are quite angry with him for not standing with them during their bad times. He hardly shows his face after winning. But he has chances of winning because of weak opposition & SAD anti incumbency.



Trident Group? Hotel Trident Gurgaon isse group da aye?


----------



## 911

Shankranthi said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> The only thing 'relevant' about that man is that his son was a terrorist. What next ? posing with dawoods sons and daughters ?


Well yea haha. I was just spreading the info...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769529321471913984


err..wasn't this Muzafar Wani leading the protest against India in Kashmir only a few days ago..& also offered his daughter to fight against 'Indian occupation' ? Hope Sri Sri managed to cleanse his soul of any anti-India feelings!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 911

JanjaWeed said:


> err..wasn't this Muzafar Wani leading the protest against India in Kashmir only a few days ago..& also offered his daughter to fight against 'Indian occupation' ? Hope Sri Sri managed to cleanse his soul of any anti-India feelings!


 This man has the potential to play the devil's advocate .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shankranthi

911 said:


> This man has the potential to play the devil's advocate .



That is obvious, but such advocacy and track two should be played without cameras. By posing on camera with a know terrorist supporter he is offering legitimacy to their methods and cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Shankranthi said:


> That is obvious, but such advocacy and track two should be played without cameras. By posing on camera with a know terrorist supporter he is offering legitimacy to their methods and cause.


Nope, it rather helps. It depends on how one see things. For me its saperatist sitting next to Ravi Shankar, for others its Ravi Shankar sitting next to saperatist. Pro Pakistanis should be worried to see this not me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shankranthi

911 said:


> Nope, it rather helps. It depends on how one see things. For me its saperatist sitting next to Ravi Shankar, for others its Ravi Shankar sitting next to saperatist. Pro Pakistanis should be worried to see this not me.



The ONLY thing visible is Ravi Shankar giving Importance and hence Legitimacy to Separatists. Pro pakistanis will be happy to see this.

This is exactly what they want. To put pressure on India using terrorists and separatists and use them as bargaining chips.


----------



## 911

Shankranthi said:


> The ONLY thing visible is Ravi Shankar giving Importance and hence Legitimacy to Separatists. Pro pakistanis will be happy to see this.
> 
> This is exactly what they want. To put pressure on India using terrorists and separatists and use them as bargaining chips.


Think as a saperatist you will know.


----------



## ranjeet

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt

Is Chhotepur sting video out? I believe Manish Sisodiya or Sanjay Singh is also in the video. is it true?


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> This man has the potential to play the devil's advocate .



& what about the devils he is advocating to? will it help us to send them to hell?

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## DesiGuy

Juggernautjatt said:


> Kewal Singh Dhillon (Congress) owner of dhillon group & Rajinder Gupta (SAD) owner of Trident Group. RG is not fully interested but Sukhbir Badal is forcing him. First Sukhbir Badal was analysing this seat for himself but changed his mind after watching dull response of people during his sangat darshans. He is thinking about maur constituency now because it is a rural area.
> 
> Not gonna happen because current government's term is ending in Feb. EC has no power to reduce the term.
> 
> I hope you are not talking about MLA Dhillon because this time people & congressi workers are quite angry with him for not standing with them during their bad times. He hardly shows his face after winning. But he has chances of winning because of weak opposition & SAD anti incumbency.



no..not him. he is got bad reputation. Only good thing he did was make barnala district. Heard he is very close to captain so guess he will still get the ticket.


----------



## Joe Shearer

litefire said:


> You mean, to create another religion within a religion. That may be possible in Hinduism(but not without bloodshed) and is not at all possible in Islam. I once talked with my Muslim friend about Islam and he told me that to believe in any other god then Allah is haram for them.
> Reform of religious structure along the line of cultural heritage is what we see in the Indian Caste system or in the regional cultural divide in India.(That's why the issues like beef or gaumata does not affects the South Indian Hindus as it does to the North Indian Hindus).





> But Joe, what if a large section of people refuses to abide by such rulings, what if they believe that the judiciary doesn't have authority on these matters?
> In the last case I quoted the Chief Justice himself said that a court order alone can't establish Ram Rajya in the country, it can't stop corruption.
> Shouldn't these matters be left with the administration and the people to decide and introduce the norms acceptable to all the parties.



Don't get offended, but this is the confusion that occurs when we argue in the abstract. The Court recently ruled on the Haji Ali dargah; its ruling was not vague or diffuse, it was specific and pointed. It was to allow women equal rights to visit the tomb. It did not say that the teachings of the conservative ulama who persuaded the trustees to make the restrictions were wrong. 

Of course these matters should be left to the administration and to the people to decide and introduce the norms acceptable to all the parties. Now suppose one of the affected parties disagrees with the decisions taken; who rectifies that wrong? In the Haji Ali case, the administration and the male people had decided and introduced the norms acceptable. The women, the female people, found it unfair, and it was they who moved the court.

One of the problems that we face with court judgements is that one part of the written order is the judgement. Unfortunately, judges have been persuaded that their commentary upon the whole matter is a very important thing. Each judge fancies himself or herself as a path-breaking jurist whose judgement will be cited for centuries; in the Common Law system, precedents are vital, and therefore each judgement is important both for subordinate courts and for parallel courts. It is very often in the course of this commentary that judges go very far away from the law. Perhaps one way out of our present state of confusion about what a court should and should not consider would be to put strict restrictions on the amount that a judge can say about the case apart from the verdict itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769732453703507969
Congress is inconsequential in Goa, hence clutching at straws.
Its one on one fight between the 2 parties viz; BJP & AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769758148215398400


----------



## Shankranthi

911 said:


> Think as a saperatist you will know.



As an separatist I will be happy to know that GoI has recognised my importance and have sent a Track 2 diplomacy team to engage with me. Evidence of that can now be used for Propaganda and shared with the public and pakistan "establishment" via Photographs conveniently provided.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769746991236513792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769750347434889217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769770502617530368


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> where do read these kind of stuff??


Some guys were posting it while commenting on Jasraj's video on FB.


ranjeet said:


> Trident Group? Hotel Trident Gurgaon isse group da aye?


Hotel Trident Gurgaon is directly owned by Badals having partnership with oberoi hotels. Trident group owned by Rajinder Gupta is a different company. It a USD 1 billion Indian business conglomerate which operates in five business segments: Yarn, Bed Linen, Paper, Chemicals and Captive Power. Although RG enjoys close friendship with Badals, Captain & Shivraj singh chouhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

JanjaWeed said:


> & what about the devils he is advocating to? will it help us to send them to hell?


Sending saperatists to hell is not important, they are handful, changing minds of saperatist supporters is important.



Shankranthi said:


> As an separatist I will be happy to know that GoI has recognised my importance and have sent a Track 2 diplomacy team to engage with me. Evidence of that can now be used for Propaganda and shared with the public and pakistan "establishment" via Photographs conveniently provided.


Firstly, our only concern should be the saperatist supporters. You think you can change the minds of the saperatists? Secondly, Ravi Shankar do not represent GoI.

Most of the pro saperatist youth are brainwashed radicalized Islamists. If they see Ravi Shankar meeting the ones they admire (saperatists), it will either cause them to distrust saperatists or trust Ravi Shankar. We need to crush the radical Islam in Kashmir somehow. But its not sure that he has the capability to do that, thats why i used the word potential. But it won't be surprising if he is already working for someone.

Or simply stick to the old conventional ways as you suggest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

911 said:


> Firstly, our only concern should be the saperatist supporters. You think you can change the minds of the saperatists? Secondly, Ravi Shankar do not represent GoI.
> 
> Most of the pro saperatist youth are brainwashed radicalized Islamists. If they see Ravi Shankar meeting the ones they admire (saperatists), it will either cause them to distrust saperatists or trust Ravi Shankar. We need to crush the radical Islam in Kashmir somehow. But its not sure that he has the capability to do that, thats why i used the word potential. But it won't be surprising if he is already working for someone.
> 
> Or simply stick to the old conventional ways as you suggest.



LOL.... you really think Shri Ravi Shankar got randomly involved in kashmiri politics without encouragement from GoI ?

But you make good point. Propaganda can be a double edged sword. It can cut both ways.


----------



## 911

Shankranthi said:


> LOL.... you really think Shri Ravi Shankar got randomly involved in kashmiri politics without encouragement from GoI ?


I just hope.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Italian bar dancer and her son are given notices in Herald case.
Hope they are convicted and thrown out of country or hanged asap.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769836064429187072


----------



## Levina

How very interesting!
Burhan Wani's father goes to a Hindu ashram, in banglore, for meditation ostensibly. - @Star Wars

@PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri @litefire @Abingdonboy what do you make of it? >>>


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769529321471913984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693644693297631232


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769823179690868736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769825965501472768
_Shame on a father who has to be bailed out by his son, for abusing women! The police also confiscated his phone and have sent it to forensics. They also instructed twitter to either get offensive tweets deleted or banned his handle.

“I had sent seven letters to Delhi Police and even recorded my statement, but the cops in the national capital turned out to be disaster. Despite my repeated pleas, they were reluctant to register and transfer the FIR to Mumbai. This new development would encourage many women on social media in future to seek police’s intervention if they ever find themselves as victims of online abuse.”
_
*BUT THE NASTY FACT BEING, INDIAN PM WAS FOLLOWING THIS LOW LIFE CREATURE - IMAGINE PM OF INDIA!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769793693675057152


----------



## ranjeet

Looks like some people still have a hard on for Smriti Irani. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769845513227296772


----------



## Shankranthi

ranjeet said:


> Looks like some people still have a hard on for Smriti Irani.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769845513227296772

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

*Clash averted at 2 places in Chhotepur’s home district of Gurdaspur*

The Gurdaspur administration is keeping a watchful eye over the situation in former Punjab convener of AAP Sucha Singh Chhotepur’s home district even as the police averted a clash at two places on Sunday between pro- and anti-Kejriwal supporters.


In Dinanagar, Amandeep Singh Gill, a loyalist of Chhotepur and AAP’s Gurdaspur zonal in-charge, led a march of 200 supporters to the venue where Kejriwal’s followers, including former cabinet minister Balbir Singh Baath, AAP’s Gurdaspur observer Ankush Narang and party candidate from Fatehgarh Churian Gurvinder Singh Shampura, were holding a meeting.


A potentially-volatile situation was defused after SSP Jasdeep Singh quickly dispatched a police party which ensured that both the groups were separated by nearly 100 metre.


In Dera Baba Nanak, where a similar meeting was held today, the Batala Police, after receiving inputs about an “impending” clash, provided a heavy security cover at the venue.


Gurvinder Shampura is organising a rally to be addressed by AAP MP from Sangrur Bhagwant Mann at Kala Afghana village falling in Fatehgarh Churian segment on September 4.


However, Deputy Commissioner Pardeep Sabharwal said the permission will be given only after going through police reports. Sources claim that the reports are not very positive following which a nod to rally may not be given at all.


Batala SSP Daljinder Singh Dhillon said the police were awaiting more inputs before a final decision is taken on the rally.


A groundswell of support is being witnessed in favour of Chhotepur in this district which forms a part of the Gurdaspur Parliamentary seat. During the 2014 elections, Chhotepur managed to bag 1.74 lakh votes, stunning even the most seasoned of political observers. In the 2012 assembly elections, he contested from the Qadian seat, falling in this district, and bagged 17,000 votes.


Even his arch-rivals like senior SAD leader and former cabinet minister S S Sekhwan are coming out openly in Chhotepur’s support.


Today, Sekhwan held a press conference in which he said, “Chhotepur is one of the most honest politicians in Punjab politics.” This assumes significance as during the last assembly polls, Chhotepur and Sekhwan were engaged in a bitter battle for the Qadian seat. Their verbal outbursts against each other at that time had become the talk of the town.


The Gurdaspur SSP said police were ready to crack the whip if any law and order problem erupted. “Some leaders, having a past history of indulging in violence are under watch,” he added.

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Drunk?
Tipsy?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769903995032743940

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769898626373996545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769878044198699008
Why not.
Dera has millions of votes:

*Haryana minister Anil Vij donates Rs 50 lakh to Dera chief for sports:*






Congress BJP bhai bhai...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769851572222320640


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769953065894117378


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> 
> Is Chhotepur sting video out? I believe Manish Sisodiya or Sanjay Singh is also in the video. is it true?




not out...........they wont bring it out.........and it looks like there is nothing wrong recorded in the video thats why chottepur is challenging to make it public



Juggernautjatt said:


> Some guys were posting it while commenting on Jasraj's video on FB.
> 
> Hotel Trident Gurgaon is directly owned by Badals having partnership with oberoi hotels. Trident group owned by Rajinder Gupta is a different company. It a USD 1 billion Indian business conglomerate which operates in five business segments: Yarn, Bed Linen, Paper, Chemicals and Captive Power. Although RG enjoys close friendship with Badals, Captain & Shivraj singh chouhan.




People in amritsar announced a new party named "AAP Punjab" ...........lol



ranjeet said:


> *Clash averted at 2 places in Chhotepur’s home district of Gurdaspur*
> 
> The Gurdaspur administration is keeping a watchful eye over the situation in former Punjab convener of AAP Sucha Singh Chhotepur’s home district even as the police averted a clash at two places on Sunday between pro- and anti-Kejriwal supporters.
> 
> 
> In Dinanagar, Amandeep Singh Gill, a loyalist of Chhotepur and AAP’s Gurdaspur zonal in-charge, led a march of 200 supporters to the venue where Kejriwal’s followers, including former cabinet minister Balbir Singh Baath, AAP’s Gurdaspur observer Ankush Narang and party candidate from Fatehgarh Churian Gurvinder Singh Shampura, were holding a meeting.
> 
> 
> A potentially-volatile situation was defused after SSP Jasdeep Singh quickly dispatched a police party which ensured that both the groups were separated by nearly 100 metre.
> 
> 
> In Dera Baba Nanak, where a similar meeting was held today, the Batala Police, after receiving inputs about an “impending” clash, provided a heavy security cover at the venue.
> 
> 
> Gurvinder Shampura is organising a rally to be addressed by AAP MP from Sangrur Bhagwant Mann at Kala Afghana village falling in Fatehgarh Churian segment on September 4.
> 
> 
> However, Deputy Commissioner Pardeep Sabharwal said the permission will be given only after going through police reports. Sources claim that the reports are not very positive following which a nod to rally may not be given at all.
> 
> 
> Batala SSP Daljinder Singh Dhillon said the police were awaiting more inputs before a final decision is taken on the rally.
> 
> 
> A groundswell of support is being witnessed in favour of Chhotepur in this district which forms a part of the Gurdaspur Parliamentary seat. During the 2014 elections, Chhotepur managed to bag 1.74 lakh votes, stunning even the most seasoned of political observers. In the 2012 assembly elections, he contested from the Qadian seat, falling in this district, and bagged 17,000 votes.
> 
> 
> Even his arch-rivals like senior SAD leader and former cabinet minister S S Sekhwan are coming out openly in Chhotepur’s support.
> 
> 
> Today, Sekhwan held a press conference in which he said, “Chhotepur is one of the most honest politicians in Punjab politics.” This assumes significance as during the last assembly polls, Chhotepur and Sekhwan were engaged in a bitter battle for the Qadian seat. Their verbal outbursts against each other at that time had become the talk of the town.
> 
> 
> The Gurdaspur SSP said police were ready to crack the whip if any law and order problem erupted. “Some leaders, having a past history of indulging in violence are under watch,” he added.
> 
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...ys-conspiracy-cannot-be-ruled-out/286708.html


Aam Aadmi Party leader Sukhpal Singh Khaira defended Punjab unit’s dismissed convener Sucha Singh Chhotepur saying that “a conspiracy against him could not be ruled out".



The leader — who Chhotepur named as one of the people who supported him — said the party’s decision to sack the leader had shaken AAP’s volunteers in the state as well as its supporters abroad.


He also asked the party to reconsider candidates for some of the assembly seats "for the sake of disappointed party workers”. 


However, he dismissed Chhotepur’s claims that Kejriwal was “anti-Sikh” and allegations from some quarters that the party’s national convener was an outsider, although he admitted that the AAP’s central leadership should to allow Punjab’s unit to have a greater say in the party’s state affairs. 


Khaira’s statement comes days after AAP suspended Chhotepur from the position of Punjab convener until a committee investigated allegations that he had accepted a “bribe” from a volunteer after a "sting" video surfaced.


Chhotepur has denied any wrongdoing and has accused AAP leaders Durgesh Pathak and Delhi Deputy Chief Minister Manish Sisodia of being behind the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ranjeet said:


> Looks like some people still have a hard on for Smriti Irani.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769845513227296772



Attacks will continue as long as Irani has Amethi as her target!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

Levina said:


> How very interesting!
> Burhan Wani's father goes to a Hindu ashram, in banglore, for meditation ostensibly. - @Star Wars
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri @litefire @Abingdonboy what do you make of it? >>>
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769529321471913984


Don't know what's happening here. It will be strange for Mr. Wani to even pay a visit to Sri Sri's ashram, let alone spending two days there. Even if something's going on behind the scenes will he ever come out openly in support of the Indian govt, will he discard his own son?(tbh all this seems a bit far fetched) and what effect will he have on the current ongoing crisis in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Levina said:


> How very interesting!
> Burhan Wani's father goes to a Hindu ashram, in banglore, for meditation ostensibly. - @Star Wars
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Nilgiri @litefire @Abingdonboy what do you make of it? >>>
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769529321471913984


Win win PR for both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Join AAP Punjab .......new party registered today in Punjab

looks like AAP is going for a split between bootlickers of delhi people and real punjabis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Join AAP Punjab .......new party registered today in Punjab
> 
> looks like AAP is going for a split between bootlickers of delhi people and real punjabis


Lala ji da ki bannu hun? Is baar chapaid asli lagange?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Lala ji da ki bannu hun? Is baar chapaid asli lagange?


Oh well Punjabis had enough entertainment...Lala ji's next item number will be presented in Goa. Everyone...chalo Goa!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769974720762609664
Jung a pro Reliance guy?
His boss Modi is.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> Join AAP Punjab .......new party registered today in Punjab
> looks like AAP is going for a split between bootlickers of delhi people and real punjabis





ranjeet said:


> Lala ji da ki bannu hun? Is baar chapaid asli lagange?


It is too early to predict anything. AAP is divided but not finished. They are still in fight because Punjab is full of blind kejri bhakts. Anti incumbancy against government is so high & AAP is doing everything to cash it. Take a look at yesterday's AAP rally at Jalalabad (Sukhbir Badal's constituency). Although only time will tell how much of this crowd will turn into votes for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

*Bijnor: Muslim cleric who wanted Hindu Mahasabha leader's tongue cut off charged with rape*
Read more at http://www.ibtimes.co.in/bijnor-jama-masjid-imam-charged-rape-691430#Uv9zo403izE2kyPK.99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

2017 Uttar Pradesh Polls: Congress plans Brahmin meet

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...sh-polls-congress-plans-brahmin-meet-2989649/


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770208623020703745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770080116357693444

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770172665558552576






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770183160118190081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770216561168834560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770191836405125120
Blow to Modi's beloved GST


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770221573265616896


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770169780749869056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770225705414119424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770241861583646722


----------



## IndoCarib

*Navjot Singh Sidhu's fate is a reminder that AAP exists only to serve Arvind Kejriwal
*
It can be safely assumed that Arvind Kejriwal doesn't venture out of home at an hour when shadows start becoming longer. So insecure is the AAP leader that he may be mortally scared of his own shadow growing taller than him, making him look puny in comparison.

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/n...ts-only-to-serve-arvind-kejriwal-2981050.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

'Mallya deliberately didn't disclose full assets'
We know it. But why was he allowed to flee?
Why the Look Out Circular was changed from "detain" to "inform" ?

*RSS starts sale of their new uniform at Nagpur headquarters:* 







*Panama papers: SC grants 2 more weeks to Centre to file reply:* 

Mofo Modi has no interest to name & shame Adani, Ambani or Amitabh. Period.

*Have daughters, would not enforce skirt ban: Minister's U-turn:*


----------



## IndoCarib

*Is Vishal Dadlani a Victim of Kejriwal’s Use-and-Throw Politics?
*
But perhaps Dadlani was following Kejriwal too blindly, without tracing the history and the modus operandi of the maverick leader, who is known for using people left, right and centre before dumping them midway to further his political course. Kejriwal can be termed as the best example of the use-and-throw form of politics in the country.

https://www.thequint.com/politics/2...-casualty-of-kejriwals-use-and-throw-politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Empty external fuel tank falls from a flying MiG 29K Navy aircraft at CISF quarters in Visakhapatnam*

*Bengal, Bangal, Bangla... Mamata renames her state in three languages:*







*Kerala train derail: Services resume:*

*Vishal Dadlani booked over tweet on Jain leader:*


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> *Is Vishal Dadlani a Victim of Kejriwal’s Use-and-Throw Politics?
> *
> But perhaps Dadlani was following Kejriwal too blindly, without tracing the history and the modus operandi of the maverick leader, who is known for using people left, right and centre before dumping them midway to further his political course. Kejriwal can be termed as the best example of the use-and-throw form of politics in the country.
> 
> https://www.thequint.com/politics/2...-casualty-of-kejriwals-use-and-throw-politics



Nah Vishal Dadlani is an aaptard through and through, and Kejriwal still love this puddle as he didn't named him in his tweet. Just want to take the heat off him for the time being.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770231819841175552


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> *Navjot Singh Sidhu's fate is a reminder that AAP exists only to serve Arvind Kejriwal
> *
> It can be safely assumed that Arvind Kejriwal doesn't venture out of home at an hour when shadows start becoming longer. So insecure is the AAP leader that he may be mortally scared of his own shadow growing taller than him, making him look puny in comparison.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/n...ts-only-to-serve-arvind-kejriwal-2981050.html


Serves him right! Now Sidhu has become like a dhobi ka kutta... 'na ghar ka, na ghat ka'. Sidhu's stock has diminished drastically ever since he walked out of BJP. Dynamics within AAP Punjab has changed to the worse...& Sidhu will end up crawling back to BJP!

----------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770271245820571648

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770276038211346437
Any one , any idea about how many passed and how many more required ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770262629134704640


----------



## ashok321

*Journalists exposing corruption in India vulnerable:*


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> Nah Vishal Dadlani is an aaptard through and through, and Kejriwal still love this puddle as he didn't named him in his tweet. Just want to take the heat off him for the time being.



For Jain votes perhaps


----------



## ashok321

*Rs 2,000 crore hawala scam unearthed in Mumbai*

_The DRI officials said the scam, worth more than Rs 2,000 crore, involves four nationalised banks and one private bank, and the fraud was carried out between October last year and March 2016 from the banks' south Mumbai branches. _

*And who was the PM at that time?*
*Mofo Modi.*


----------



## A_Poster

IndoCarib said:


> *Is Vishal Dadlani a Victim of Kejriwal’s Use-and-Throw Politics?
> *
> But perhaps Dadlani was following Kejriwal too blindly, without tracing the history and the modus operandi of the maverick leader, who is known for using people left, right and centre before dumping them midway to further his political course. Kejriwal can be termed as the best example of the use-and-throw form of politics in the country.
> 
> https://www.thequint.com/politics/2...-casualty-of-kejriwals-use-and-throw-politics




Could someone tell me why I do bot feel an iota of sympathy for this guy?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770134795649187840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770168629291778048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770297581683433472
Stupid Indians have no universal values, hence no future.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761557238150471680


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> For Jain votes perhaps


Jains are too few in number to matter as vote bank, it's their money which made Kejriwal apologize so quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769804972980568064


----------



## IndoCarib

A_Poster said:


> Could someone tell me why I do bot feel an iota of sympathy for this guy?



I do sympathize with Dadlani for being a blind follower of Kejriwal. You see AAptards are usually bereft of any grey cells.


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769516853882388480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769614567202623488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Ramya, Pakistan and the sedition drama: A 'hell' of a way to make fools of ourselves*

http://www.firstpost.com/world/ramy...a-way-to-make-fools-of-ourselves-2973566.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769516853882388480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769614567202623488


Tehsin Poonawala is yearning for a kind of uproar Dadlani's tweet generated. Moron is not having any luck...


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> It is too early to predict anything. AAP is divided but not finished. They are still in fight because Punjab is full of blind kejri bhakts. Anti incumbancy against government is so high & AAP is doing everything to cash it. Take a look at yesterday's AAP rally at Jalalabad (Sukhbir Badal's constituency). Although only time will tell how much of this crowd will turn into votes for them.
> 
> View attachment 329793




bhaiye dar gaye lagda..........looks like Sanjay Singh and Phoolkha is trying to diffuse situation that arose from dismissal of Chotepur and positive outcome can be seen ..........

It would be naive to even imagine that a grand old politician of 40 yrs exp will take just 2 lakh personally

Badal sahab used to make Bibi badal as front to talk money matters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Aha!


BJP seethes as Bengal doesn’t take up GST Bill


Should 'netas' declare every offence? SC to examine


BJP gets poll panel notice over unaudited accounts, IT returns


FIR filed against Vishal Dadlani, Tahseen Poonawala


*This is an RSS Government, It is Trying to Perpetuate Caste Hegemony: Prakash Ambedkar*


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769884895397175296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

This only proves Modi is afraid of Kejriwal (that also) in his own turf = Gujarat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770479841812545540


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> bhaiye dar gaye lagda..........looks like Sanjay Singh and Phoolkha is trying to diffuse situation that arose from dismissal of Chotepur and positive outcome can be seen ..........
> 
> It would be naive to even imagine that a grand old politician of 40 yrs exp will take just 2 lakh personally
> 
> Badal sahab used to make Bibi badal as front to talk money matters



Is AAP trying to convince chhotepur or he has been done away with completely? What's Phoolkha's stand on it?


----------



## Levina

litefire said:


> Even if something's going on behind the scenes will he ever come out openly in support of the Indian govt, will he discard his own son?(tbh all this seems a bit far fetched) and what effect will he have on the current ongoing crisis in Kashmir.


Not sure if these talks can abate the situation in Kashmir, but one thing's for sure- he wont be projected as a victimized father anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

This is shocking. Is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

ranjeet said:


> This is shocking. Is it true?


He should tell that to his father.


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770475714319646720

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Prometheus said:


> Join AAP Punjab .......new party registered today in Punjab
> 
> looks like AAP is going for a split between bootlickers of delhi people and real punjabis


Kejriwal da bhoot leh gaya? Bahut page bhare a es thread de tu v Baba Kejriwal de tweets nal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770564200770961409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770233613065580544
Imagine if it were Kejriwal:


2 years' bonus for central govt staff: Jaitley


----------



## JanjaWeed

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/aap-...strikes-back-1452116?pfrom=home-lateststories

*AAP Split Ahead? Sacked Punjab Chief Chhotepur Strikes Back*

There's a different world out there beyond Delhi...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770239697763246080


----------



## ashok321

*Cow's ghee makes you champion not beef: Ramdev hits back at BJP MP:*


----------



## IndoCarib

*PM Modi notices danger, saves DD cameraman from being washed away*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...om-being-washed-away/articleshow/53929877.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Imagine if it were Kejriwal:

Early Diwali gift! Modi govt announces 2 yrs' bonus for babus




*Reliance Jio pre-launch jitters: Airtel cuts 4G price by up to 80%*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770590278998634500
Mofo Modi only busy fighting elections, while:


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/aap-...strikes-back-1452116?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> *AAP Split Ahead? Sacked Punjab Chief Chhotepur Strikes Back*
> 
> There's a different world out there beyond Delhi...




Now these noobs have changed tone and saying Chottepur was not selling tickets but accepting money without issuing receipts 

Dar Gaye

Anyhow ....Chotepur is going to announce a new party on 2nd Sept.........they thought he is someone like prashant bhusan or yoginder yadav........a gross miscalculation on their part.

Overconfidence is gonna kill them



cloud_9 said:


> Kejriwal da bhoot leh gaya? Bahut page bhare a es thread de tu v Baba Kejriwal de tweets nal.



nah....he is a good guy..........surronded by idiots like Durgesh and Bhagwant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Jung not good enough to be LG: Subramanian Swamy


BJP government raises minimum wage for by 42%



PM Narendra Modi wants to destroy Delhi: Arvind Kejriwal


Rahul Gandhi to visit Amethi tomorrow



One lakh e-rickshaws on road, just 4,500 legal



Scorpene data leak: Why don't you order a probe, Congress asks Manohar Parrikar



Gujarat govt not giving permission to hold rally: Arvind Kejriwal



Government, Navy not on same page on Scorpene leak: Congress



Vishal Dadlani, Congress leader booked over Jain monk remarks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770627355954049024


----------



## ashok321

*Liquor*

Rising income, wide reach make scotch and other whiskies popular with young drinkers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770624641828204544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770638098933907456


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> nah....he is a good guy..........surronded by idiots like Durgesh and Bhagwant



Haye .. lala ji hun vi chete aunde ne?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> nah....he is a good guy..........surronded by idiots like Durgesh and Bhagwant



I really commend your conviction!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Intolerance is rising again. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770295761296723969

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Intolerance is rising again.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770295761296723969


what? Ghar-wapsi ver 2.0? & this time chupke chupke.. no media ka band baja? This is really serious..people better start counting the numbers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

*Yogendra Yadav releases list of 399 new liquor licenses given by AAP, demands public apology in letter
*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770549840908521472

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kadamba-warrior

IndoCarib said:


> *PM Modi notices danger, saves DD cameraman from being washed away*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...om-being-washed-away/articleshow/53929877.cms



Never mind the silence of the 'seculars' for what was atleast a good presence of mind by Modi.

But imagine the outrage by the same 'flock' if the cameraman was actually swept away by the waters that Modi had 'personally' released with the press of a button!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Haye .. lala ji hun vi chete aunde ne?


----------



## Prometheus

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...-could-chew/story-uYiKJls7hh1z20KYnQSxZL.html
The Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), it seems, has bitten more than it can chew. In sacking Sucha Singh Chhotepur as Punjab convener, it underestimated the repercussions grossly.

Chhotepur was the one building the party’s organisational network in the state since taking over as convener in 2014. His men dominated the unit until a Delhi team came over last April and deployed its own men as observers in zones and sectors. The two systems of hierarchy ran parallel but since the Delhi team had easier access to the party’s top leaders, they commanded more power.

Also read | Chhotepur’s bouncers, Sidhu’s hardball with AAP: Cong feels back in game

*The masterstroke*

But Chhotepur’s organisation-building has paid off. Six of the 13 zonal coordinators came out in his support even before he was sacked. Five joined his press conference on Friday, where he also flaunted the support of many sector (covers three assembly constituencies) and circle in-charges. The press conference, Chhotepur’s masterstroke, went down very well with the AAP’s support base, especially Punjabi NRIs (non-resident Indians).


He played the victim, claiming that the Delhi leadership did him in. He played the “religion” card, recalling something that hit out at party convener Arvind Kejriwal directly and sent out a message that the AAP leadership was anti- Sikh and anti-Punjabi.

He projected himself as the messiah of volunteers, party’s backbone, vowing that he was fighting for their election ticket. Besides, he said he was not going to take the “humiliation” lying down. He announced a show of strength at the Golden temple on September 3. He briefed supporters and the battle lines were drawn — it is Punjabis versus the outsiders.

*Hunters turn prey*

Chhotepur’s supporters also want Delhi observers Sanjay Singh and Durgesh Pathak, besides all the zone and sector observers they appointed, sacked by September 1, failing which they will show black flags to them.

On Monday, the volunteers shut the party’s zone office in Bathinda. On Tuesday, one of the six zone coordinators, Iqbal Singh Bhagowalia (Khadoor Sahib), addressed his supporters against the AAP’s Delhi leadership. Chhotepur’s supporters also vowed to “expose” the Delhi leaders and their chosen candidates. At the first press conference on Tuesday, disciplinary committee member and Batala observer Narinder Singh Walia said 15 of the 32 candidates were unsuitable and gave details of their alleged deeds.

“The party has realised that Chhotepur’s hold on the organisation is substantial,” admitted a party leader associated with damage control. “It is enough to cause cracks in several assembly seats, if not a vertical split.”


----------



## JanjaWeed

So this Bhagwant Mann was the root cause of all this AAP ka Punjab nautanki & wanted to be CM of Punjab? Should he become the CM, Kejri would have had to start Punjab's drug rehab programme right from CM house!


----------



## magudi

JanjaWeed said:


> So this Bhagwant Mann was the root cause of all this AAP ka Punjab nautanki & wanted to be CM of Punjab? Should he become the CM, Kejri would have had to start Punjab's drug rehab programme right from CM house!




looks like headed for a grand split


----------



## Juggernautjatt

AAP is planning some more rebel Akali congress annexations as a part of their damage control measures. But foolishly they are adding more fuel to fire. Now their another big leader Kanwar Sandhu is feeling dissatisfied.




@ranjeet @Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> AAP is planning some more rebel Akali congress annexations as a part of their damage control measures. But foolishly they are adding more fuel to fire. Now their another big leader Kanwar Sandhu is feeling dissatisfied.
> View attachment 330241
> 
> @ranjeet @Prometheus


Does he run a Punjabi news channel? Saw his video after Chhotepur's incident where he tried to downplay his impact. Kejriwal wants "YES MAN" he won't tolerate a single person in his party who would raise question on his Tuglaq Farmans from Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=720690264735532


----------



## ashok321

Setback for Tata: SC scraps Singur land deal, calls it illegal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770912176919969792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770915655826739200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770918566749233156


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> AAP is planning some more rebel Akali congress annexations as a part of their damage control measures. But foolishly they are adding more fuel to fire. Now their another big leader Kanwar Sandhu is feeling dissatisfied.
> View attachment 330241
> 
> @ranjeet @Prometheus




I am telling u AAP is dead..........it will be now AKALI Congress yukt AAP



ranjeet said:


> Does he run a Punjabi news channel? Saw his video after Chhotepur's incident where he tried to downplay his impact. Kejriwal wants "YES MAN" he won't tolerate a single person in his party who would raise question on his Tuglaq Farmans from Delhi.



inside sources.....AAP in panic mode.....negotiating with Chottepur now.......Chottepur is not even looking for talk.....he is going to announce big things soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770913141072867328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770628553654272005


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> inside sources.....AAP in panic mode.....negotiating with Chottepur now.......Chottepur is not even looking for talk.....he is going to announce big things soon



I don't think Chottepur would be joining back AAP especially after he shared his conversation with kejriwal over manifesto front page, if he does he would be committing political harakiri.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770847168936681472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770930126716538880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770931116794646529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770917777561575424
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770871469916229632*


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I don't think Chottepur would be joining back AAP especially after he shared his conversation with kejriwal over manifesto front page, if he does he would be committing political harakiri.



Its his own party........He made it in Punjab ........the result of which can be seen now.........he wont be joining ....he will be taking whats his ......

He is upset with humiliation......u can very much imagine a person who is in politics since his college days when he became Sarpanch of his village ( keeping in mind that he lost his father when he was in 8th standard)..........in almost 40 yrs ..no one has leveled a allegation against him.......not even his opponents.......and they saying he is corrupt.

I have seen him since I was a child..........u cant see a more honest politician then him......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A_Poster

Kejariwal calling someone corrupt without proof! Why am I not amused?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Its going to be a 4 way fight and will benefit BJP/Akali
1 BJP/Akali
2 Congress
3 AAP
4 AAP (punjab)


----------



## TejasMk3

Fkin Idiots:
NDTV petitions NGT about Sagar Mala Projects, Wants to protect against "proliferation of ports" on the coastline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> Fkin Idiots:
> NDTV petitions NGT about Sagar Mala Projects, Wants to protect against "proliferation of ports" on the coastline



All hail Jai Italy.


----------



## IndoCarib

*For AAP, Punjab no longer a cakewalk *

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...no-longer-a-cakewalk/articleshow/53936553.cms


----------



## Mujraparty

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...tal-it-is-kollam-in-kerala-ncrb-data-3005544/
delhi is not india"s crime capital it is kollam in kerala ncrb data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> Its going to be a 4 way fight and will benefit BJP/Akali
> 1 BJP/Akali
> 2 Congress
> 3 AAP
> 4 AAP (punjab)




tu maje layi ja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> All hail Jai Italy.


 Somehow NDTV gets a free bailout from all cases.

Also check out this whole thread, seems like some officials are also deeply involved in this stuff:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770613359578316800

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

TejasMk3 said:


> Fkin Idiots:
> NDTV petitions NGT about Sagar Mala Projects, Wants to protect against "proliferation of ports" on the coastline


Arnab was right when he called NDTV a NGO rather than a media organisation.. & now he is proved right!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

TejasMk3 said:


> Somehow NDTV gets a free bailout from all cases.
> 
> Also check out this whole thread, seems like some officials are also deeply involved in this stuff:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770613359578316800


Yeah NDTV has spread it's tentacles to each and every department of the government. I won't be surprised this IAS officer from Textile ministry might turn out to be wife or relative of someone working in NDTV. Just like Abhisar Sharma's wife who was in Income Tax department and filed a fake sexual harassment case on the officer probing NDTV's account.



Prometheus said:


> tu maje layi ja


Did Pargat Singh joined AAP or he also cancelled his move?



JanjaWeed said:


> Arnab was right when he called NDTV a NGO rather than a media organisation.. & now he is proved right!


@TejasMk3 

Does this news have any connection with this news from last year? 
*UDF govt’s Vizhinjam project bumps into Latin church*
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/kerala/udf-govts-vizhinjam-project-bumps-into-latin-church/article7491989.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Jung, Centre made Delhi world's crime capital: AAP:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770991243467825152

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770991243467825152


Kitna khate hain


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770992206664663040


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Kitna khate hain


even Chai & Samosa in crores..


----------



## gslv

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770991243467825152


According to calculation I have made there are 66 ministers so each eating Rs 1800 Chai and samosa daily will lead to around 9 crore spending. WTF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

AAP minister caught in compromised position in a sting.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771000618949439489
Apparently it's a CD, minister is with 2 woman.

Apparently this minister had this portfolio....

"Minister for Women and Child development"

@Prometheus 
does punjab politics has anything to do with it?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> AAP minister caught in compromised position in a sting.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771000618949439489
> Apparently it's a CD, minister is with 2 woman.
> 
> Apparently this minister had this portfolio....
> 
> "Minister for Women and Child development"
> 
> @Prometheus
> does punjab politics has anything to do with it?



He apparently had a different understanding of Women and Child Development

BTW what is the current count of MLAs/Ministers in jail or accused of serious crimes and corruption?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Robert Vadra land deals: Justice Dhingra confirms irregularities
Suddenly the Congress is no more a threat, its Kejriwal.
Sonia Maino is yet to be forced to vacate 300 crore 10 Janapath property.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> AAP minister caught in compromised position in a sting.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771000618949439489
> Apparently it's a CD, minister is with 2 woman.
> 
> Apparently this minister had this portfolio....
> 
> "Minister for Women and Child development"
> 
> @Prometheus
> does punjab politics has anything to do with it?


It's all Modi ji's fault! He is not allowing Delhi govt & its ministers to do their duty! Sub bekaar baite hai.. isiliye bigad gaye Kejriwal ke ministers, aur galat raste pe chal rahe hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> He apparently had a different understanding of Women and Child Development
> 
> BTW what is the current count of MLAs/Ministers in jail or accused of serious crimes and corruption?



Can't recall the exact number it's touched double figure if am not wrong. 

Ohhhh this is kinky ... 
*Delhi Minister doesn’t toe the line, he ‘touches wife’s feet’ daily*
*http://indianexpress.com/article/ci...ands-taller-for-touching-wifes-feet-everyday/*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Can't recall the exact number it's touched double figure if am not wrong.
> 
> Ohhhh this is kinky ...
> *Delhi Minister doesn’t toe the line, he ‘touches wife’s feet’ daily*
> *http://indianexpress.com/article/ci...ands-taller-for-touching-wifes-feet-everyday/*


haha..this guy is hilarious! Kejriwal ke aur ek anmol ratan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Ulu banaya apne..darde dil..darde jigar..


----------



## TejasMk3

ranjeet said:


> Does this news have any connection with this news from last year?
> *UDF govt’s Vizhinjam project bumps into Latin church*
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/kerala/udf-govts-vizhinjam-project-bumps-into-latin-church/article7491989.ece



I dont think so, I read somewhere that Vizhinjam was actually not a part of Sagar Mala.

Will meet PM on Colachel issue: CM


> He further pointed out that while the Colachel port has been brought under the Union Government’s Sagarmala initiative, Vizhinjam has been excluded.



Also Vizhinjam port was already going though some NGT problems
NGT to decide on Vizhinjam port environmental clearance Validity

Here is another theory:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770973483949895680

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771014292355190785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771014226987057152


----------



## ranjeet

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771014292355190785
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771014226987057152


Kejriwal had this CD for 15 days claims the whistle-blower. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771016593404989440

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770930343054565376


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal had this CD for 15 days claims the whistle-blower.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771016593404989440


haha.. Kujliwal had all the intentions of sweeping this one under the carpet. Moment LG got hold of the tape.. Nautankilal thought of taking any action!



ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770930343054565376


read between the lines.. that was a dig at Kejriwal..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. Kujliwal had all the intentions of sweeping this one under the carpet. Moment LG got hold of the tape.. Nautankilal thought of taking any action!
> 
> 
> read between the lines.. that was a dig at Kejriwal..



I refuse. I prefer to read the text.



ranjeet said:


> Kejriwal had this CD for 15 days claims the whistle-blower.



Kejriwal is far better than Modi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771014226987057152


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> I refuse. I prefer to read the text.



I insist you read between the lines.. & understand the humor. Then again..it's not everyone's cup of tea.. worth trying though!



> Kejriwal is far better than Modi:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771014226987057152



Weren't you rooting for Pappu till 2014 ? what changed since then?


----------



## ranjeet

Pearls of wisdom from the Woman and child welfare minister of delhi 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716836772542480384


ashok321 said:


> Kejriwal is far better than Modi:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771014226987057152



Check ABP news the person who gave them CD has said this CD was given to Kejriwal 15 days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. Kujliwal had all the intentions of sweeping this one under the carpet. Moment LG got hold of the tape.. Nautankilal thought of taking any action!
> 
> 
> read between the lines.. that was a dig at Kejriwal..



Can't believe there are still people out there who support these corrupt, criminal, scum bags.



ranjeet said:


> Pearls of wisdom from the Woman and child welfare minister of delhi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716836772542480384
> .



:Rofl:, such phoneys these aaptards.


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> Can't believe there are still people out there who support these corrupt, criminal, scum bags.



People wants to play 21st century Bhagat Singh and Kejriwal promises to fulfill this dream of theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Can't believe there are still people out there who support these corrupt, criminal, scum bags.



why can't you believe? afteral it's a straight swap from corrupt, criminal congress to corrupt & criminal AAP. Not much of a culture shock to people who support 'em!


----------



## ashok321

ranjeet said:


> Pearls of wisdom from the Woman and child welfare minister of delhi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716836772542480384
> 
> 
> Check ABP news the person who gave them CD has said this CD was given to Kejriwal 15 days ago.



Assuming that the 15 day period is right.
Is it not possible that they would be contemplating to verify the fact?
Not every accusation is 100% right.
And finally the concerned person is axed.
But you are questioning this incidence, while burying the Nihalchand matter?

Forgot ND Tiwari & Sanjay Joshi?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771014226987057152


JanjaWeed said:


> Weren't you rooting for Pappu till 2014 ? what changed since then?



You are barking on the wrong tree.
Need Ritalin?


----------



## ranjeet

ashok321 said:


> Assuming that the 15 day period is right.
> Is it not possible that they would be contemplating to verify the fact?
> Not every accusation is 100% right.
> And finally the concerned person is axed.
> But you are questioning this incidence, while burying the Nihalchand matter?
> 
> Forgot ND Tiwari & Sanjay Joshi?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771014226987057152




Has AAP verified the CD?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> You are barking on the wrong tree.
> Need Ritalin?



You would know better about that.. does it work well for you?

Anyway.. you din't answer my question.. weren't you rooting for Pappu & co till 2014 elections?


----------



## ashok321

ranjeet said:


> Has AAP verified the CD?



Why such moot question, when the person has been shown the door?



JanjaWeed said:


> You would know better about that.. does it work well for you?
> 
> Anyway.. you din't answer my question.. weren't you rooting for Pappu & co till 2014 elections?



Following was the answer given to you once;

_You are barking on the wrong tree._

You (now) certainly seem to have ADS.

Its your medicine (Ritalin) time boy.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Does he run a Punjabi news channel? Saw his video after Chhotepur's incident where he tried to downplay his impact. Kejriwal wants "YES MAN" he won't tolerate a single person in his party who would raise question on his Tuglaq Farmans from Delhi.


He was owner of Day & Night news. But cable mafia owned by Badals forced him to close his channel because of his unbiased reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

ashok321 said:


> Why such moot question, when the person has been shown the door?



What if CD is fake? And Kejriwal just threw him out of the ministry just to take the heat off from AAP?


----------



## ashok321

ranjeet said:


> What if CD is fake? And Kejriwal just threw him out of the ministry just to take the heat off from AAP?



Then we should wait till the appropriate time, instead of focusing on your hypothesis now. 

But before that, Nihalchand, who is still walking tall under Modi's nose.

Boy you have an audacity to go after the police being a culprit. How come?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> Following was the answer given to you once;
> 
> _You are barking on the wrong tree._
> 
> You (now) certainly seem to have ADS.
> 
> Its your medicine (Ritalin) time boy.



Since when did you start taking this..2014? & that helped you to get over the hangover of Pappu & change your loyalties?


----------



## ashok321

JanjaWeed said:


> Since when did you start taking this..2014? & that helped you to get over the hangover of Pappu & change your loyalties?



This gibberish wont earn you any medal here.


----------



## 911

http://m.tech.firstpost.com/news-an...s-ambiguity-in-licence-agreements-332518.html


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> This gibberish wont earn you any medal here.


so how many medals did you earn while rooting for Pappu.. & now for Kejru?


----------



## ashok321

JanjaWeed said:


> so how many medals did you earn while rooting for Pappu.. & now for Kejru?



And you follow Modi. One who follows ruffians on Twitter?
Shame on India's PM.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771029466869075968


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> What if CD is fake? And Kejriwal just threw him out of the ministry just to take the heat off from AAP?


They should release the CD to prove that this was not a Kejriwal style "encounter"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771024687639953408


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> And you follow Modi. One who follows ruffians on Twitter?
> Shame on India's PM.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771029466869075968


Je hui na baat... Did I rekindle your little Pappu love?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

JanjaWeed said:


> Je hui na baat... Did I rekindle your little Pappu love?



Take care of Your Feku PM first.


----------



## IndoCarib

*AAP takes U-turn in Punjab, wants to reconcile with sacked chief Chhotepur
*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...h-chhotepur/story-mX4NbnCuBoPGUSfgfostDP.html




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770888816047644672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770834333930225664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770990921806516228


----------



## JanjaWeed

ashok321 said:


> Take care of Your Feku PM first.


Like you took care of your Pappu by going on a glory hunt after his demise?


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771055978703761408







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771012408970182657

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771023442804080640

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771008962799996928

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/delhi-durbar-to-hear-aap-feud-today/288443.html

Sources close to Kejriwal reveal that though he is disturbed at the unexpected counter-attack by Chhotepur and his supporters, he was in a dilemma over the next move. “It is a Hobson’s choice before Kejriwal. If he lets dissidence grow, the party faces a split in Punjab and if he decides to bring Chhotepur back, he can be accused of compromising his anti-corruption crusade.”



oye @ranjeet ...tere Lalaji ji phas gaye

always bite what u can chew ................stupid likes of Durgesh and Bhagwant thought Chottepur is like Prashant or yoginder.........never mess with a gurdaspuriya

____________________________________

Screenshots of chat through WhatsApp between a Delhi leader and Gurlabh Singh of Mansa, who reportedly carried out the sting operation against Chhotepur, purpotedly showed Gurlabh telling the leader that he had “over 100 sting operations against the Delhi leaders in Punjab”. Sources close to Chhotepur alleged that Kejriwal did not take any action on the evidence against them.

Chhotepur’s supporter GS Kingra, who resigned in protest from AAP after not getting ticket from Faridkot, too, has claimed he will “expose” Delhi leadership via sting operations.


koi mera bhi sting bna do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

@Soumitra @Stephen Cohen , Why were you people insulting Jaichand by comparing him with Joe Shearer?

The tale of Jaichand inviting Mohd Ghori has been proven to be false (and a slander) by historians. Jaichand never did that, and actually he started preparing his armies to face Mohd Ghori which he did an year after, and lost by a very thin margin. 

I could make detail post or provide you with links if you people are interested in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/delhi-durbar-to-hear-aap-feud-today/288443.html
> 
> Sources close to Kejriwal reveal that though he is disturbed at the unexpected counter-attack by Chhotepur and his supporters, he was in a dilemma over the next move. “It is a Hobson’s choice before Kejriwal. If he lets dissidence grow, the party faces a split in Punjab and if he decides to bring Chhotepur back, he can be accused of compromising his anti-corruption crusade.”
> 
> 
> 
> oye @ranjeet ...tere Lalaji ji phas gaye
> 
> always bite what u can chew ................stupid likes of Durgesh and Bhagwant thought Chottepur is like Prashant or yoginder.........never mess with a gurdaspuriya
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> Screenshots of chat through WhatsApp between a Delhi leader and Gurlabh Singh of Mansa, who reportedly carried out the sting operation against Chhotepur, purpotedly showed Gurlabh telling the leader that he had “over 100 sting operations against the Delhi leaders in Punjab”. Sources close to Chhotepur alleged that Kejriwal did not take any action on the evidence against them.
> 
> Chhotepur’s supporter GS Kingra, who resigned in protest from AAP after not getting ticket from Faridkot, too, has claimed he will “expose” Delhi leadership via sting operations.
> 
> 
> koi mera bhi sting bna do




vote for captain...best choice we have in punjab.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770317409475375104




proud_indian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771055978703761408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771012408970182657




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771043091130228736

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 911

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770317409475375104
> 
> ]


Crazy!!!! Over 6m, 77% of his all followers are fake!?!? @ashok321 how many of them you created? 

So much AAM aadmi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770317409475375104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771043091130228736


AAP investigating the CD

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771033154597642241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771084187013001216

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771033154597642241
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771084187013001216


Developing Child. 
Arnab taking shots


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/delhi-durbar-to-hear-aap-feud-today/288443.html
> 
> Sources close to Kejriwal reveal that though he is disturbed at the unexpected counter-attack by Chhotepur and his supporters, he was in a dilemma over the next move. “It is a Hobson’s choice before Kejriwal. If he lets dissidence grow, the party faces a split in Punjab and if he decides to bring Chhotepur back, he can be accused of compromising his anti-corruption crusade.”
> 
> 
> 
> oye @ranjeet ...tere Lalaji ji phas gaye
> 
> always bite what u can chew ................stupid likes of Durgesh and Bhagwant thought Chottepur is like Prashant or yoginder.........never mess with a gurdaspuriya
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> Screenshots of chat through WhatsApp between a Delhi leader and Gurlabh Singh of Mansa, who reportedly carried out the sting operation against Chhotepur, purpotedly showed Gurlabh telling the leader that he had “over 100 sting operations against the Delhi leaders in Punjab”. Sources close to Chhotepur alleged that Kejriwal did not take any action on the evidence against them.
> 
> Chhotepur’s supporter GS Kingra, who resigned in protest from AAP after not getting ticket from Faridkot, too, has claimed he will “expose” Delhi leadership via sting operations.
> 
> 
> koi mera bhi sting bna do



Lala ji vade shaatir ne .. 

Chhotepur would only humiliate himself further if he decides to go with AAP again.


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Lala ji vade shaatir ne ..
> 
> Chhotepur would only humiliate himself further if he decides to go with AAP again.



I don't see Kejriwal taking him back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AugenBlick said:


> They should release the CD to prove that this was not a Kejriwal style "encounter"


He reviewed the movie first, looks like the Male lead couldn't perform up to his high standards hence got kicked out of party. His blood couldn't run through veins passionately for than 9 minutes hence failed on krantikari scale.



Roybot said:


> I don't see Kejriwal taking him back.


I agree Kejriwal is not the one who would lick the spit. He will try to force his way out of this mess.

New party symbol of AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> He reviewed the movie first, looks like the Male lead couldn't perform up to his high standards hence got kicked out of party. His blood couldn't run through veins passionately for than 9 minutes hence failed on krantikari scale.
> 
> 
> I agree Kejriwal is not the one who would lick the spit. He will try to force his way out of this mess.
> 
> New party symbol of AAP.




*News Flash
Sacked Kejriwal minister Sandeep Kumar, allegedly caught on sex tape, says 'being targeted because I am a Dalit'*

It was only a matter of time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AugenBlick

Roybot said:


> *News Flash
> Sacked Kejriwal minister Sandeep Kumar, allegedly caught on sex tape, says 'being targeted because I am a Dalit'*
> 
> It was only a matter of time



This guy used to say that he touches his wifes feet every morning.
http://indianexpress.com/article/ci...ands-taller-for-touching-wifes-feet-everyday/
Delhi Minister doesn’t toe the line, he ‘touches wife’s feet’ daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Finally AAP on backfoot, so Badals are feeling some relaxed. That is why they are on holidays now instead of campaigning. Take a look Sukha g & Simro bhabhi g enjoying holidays on piccadly street London.








@Prometheus @ranjeet @DesiGuy 
She is same harsimrat kaur who says "Main tan kade aapne sir ton chunni ni lehen dindi".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

AugenBlick said:


> This guy used to say that he touches his wifes feet every morning.
> http://indianexpress.com/article/ci...ands-taller-for-touching-wifes-feet-everyday/
> Delhi Minister doesn’t toe the line, he ‘touches wife’s feet’ daily


 



Juggernautjatt said:


> Finally AAP on backfoot, so Badals are feeling some relaxed. That is why they are on holidays now instead of campaigning. Take a look Sukha g & Simro bhabhi g enjoying holidays on piccadly street London.
> View attachment 330463
> 
> View attachment 330464
> 
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @DesiGuy
> She is same harsimrat kaur who says "Main tan kade aapne sir ton chunni ni lehen dindi".



bacho ki jaan loge kya ab .. enjoy karne do thoda bahut.


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> bacho ki jaan loge kya ab .. enjoy karne do thoda bahut.


I was expecting a reaction like that from you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

AugenBlick said:


>


She is pretty.


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> Crazy!!!! Over 6m, 77% of his all followers are fake!?!? @ashok321 how many of them you created?
> 
> So much AAM aadmi


You asking a fake about fakes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

SarthakGanguly said:


> She is pretty.


He is langoor.


----------



## Tangent123

..I wonder what the AAP employed poster @ashok321 has to say about the condition of AAP now a days...
I would also love to know how much is he paid per post, as he reposts posts of his fellow aapIan's, and beat google in searching for anti Modi news/ twitter post...
..He must be an ambitious man, as want to make fortune as AAPians are reposting each other's posts.


----------



## ranjeet

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt 

Kejriwal in his video message today clubbed Chhotepur with Sandeep Kumar (sex tape), Tomar (fake degree) and Asif (extortion) to show how prompt action is taken when evidence is found against their own leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> 
> Kejriwal in his video message today clubbed Chhotepur with Sandeep Kumar (sex tape), Tomar (fake degree) and Asif (extortion) to show how prompt action is taken when evidence is found against their own leaders.


BTW WTF is wrong with AAP?
Women and Child Minister - Misuses position to sex women.
Law minister - breaks law with fake degree.
 
It's like a divine tragedy .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

AugenBlick said:


> BTW WTF is wrong with AAP?
> Women and Child Minister - Misuses position to sex women.
> Law minister - breaks law with fake degree.
> 
> It's like a divine tragedy .



This guy had bigger dreams.He wanted to fcuk over people across the gender .... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771245194079457280

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*At nearly 43%, Muslims have highest pc of illiterates: Census*
http://news.rediff.com/commentary/2...rates-census/2356c8f24813fff289698880d6080bb2

Read what BJP ally/NDA partner Shiv Sena says:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771252146905808896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771153761821683712


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> This guy had bigger dreams.He wanted to fcuk over people across the gender ....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771245194079457280


hahahahaha


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771207207979331584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771250820092350464
ROFOLWA:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771223294825537536







*Indian students in US fast approaching 200K mark:*



*Censorship and sensibility in Indian literature*
Writers in India today are not fully censored, but their freedoms are imperfect and broken

https://www.ft.com/content/52bb05a0-5e1a-11e6-bb77-a121aa8abd95


----------



## TejasMk3

@ranjeet
More details on the Sagar Mala:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771234468992471041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771236024051654656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771238269845594114

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771238917592928257

They also want "Criminal and Civil action" against all officers and even private companies

This entire thing is retarded....wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771287440124416000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771270954634752000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771295174081347584


----------



## ashok321

Sandeep objectionable CD.
Ok.
What happened to Manu Singhvi?
Nothing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771321284512870401


----------



## IndoCarib

*Arvind Kejriwal's AAP losing its USP: Have Prashant Bhushan's words proved prophetic?
*
http://www.firstpost.com/politics/a...-bhushans-words-proved-prophetic-2985904.html


----------



## ranjeet

One more down .. 
*Jolt to AAP, MLA Pawan Sharma gets 18 months jail for death by negligence*
*http://www.newsnation.in/article/14...-months-jail-for-death-by-negligence.html?IND*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> One more down ..
> *Jolt to AAP, MLA Pawan Sharma gets 18 months jail for death by negligence*
> *http://www.newsnation.in/article/14...-months-jail-for-death-by-negligence.html?IND*


Count kyaa hua?

15-20 ho gaye kyaa

I remember it was 11 some time ago


----------



## ashok321

*Fine, Will Face Trial, Says Rahul Gandhi In RSS Case To Supreme Court*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/fine...l-gandhi-in-rss-case-to-supreme-court-1453160

This will be interesting trial for Indians, unless the RSS withdraws its defamation. 

And BTW:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771308424629936130


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> One more down ..
> *Jolt to AAP, MLA Pawan Sharma gets 18 months jail for death by negligence*
> *http://www.newsnation.in/article/14...-months-jail-for-death-by-negligence.html?IND*


Bhai yeh Infra/Industry minister to nahi tha 
Photo dekhi iski

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771345423407706112
RSS ki hawa nikal gayi











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771348713960792065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771330762025033728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771324199684022272


----------



## IndoCarib

*Sandeep Kumar sex scandal: Why is Arvind Kejriwal not blaming Narendra Modi this time?
*
What Sandeep Kumar’s sex video reveals is that Arvind Kejriwal chose candidates with winning potential rather than credibility. According to a report of Association for Democratic Reforms (ADR) in February 2015, as many as 34 per cent of 67 AAP members in Delhi Assembly had criminal records. But it did not matter to him then whether they had criminal records. 

http://www.india.com/news/india/san...iwal-blaming-narendra-modi-this-time-1451607/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771324081798991874


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> Count kyaa hua?
> 
> 15-20 ho gaye kyaa
> 
> I remember it was 11 some time ago


This Pawan Sharma is 15th MLA ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

In Amethi, Rahul Gandhi again attacks the RSS - Times of India


----------



## AugenBlick

Comment on FP

जो लोग विश्वास करते हैं की केजरीवाल भ्रष्टाचार से लड़ रहे हैं, ये वही लोग हैं जो बचपन में अपनी छत से चड्डी पहन के कूद जाते की शक्तिमान आएगा उनको बचाने के लिए.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771329507852685312

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> *Sandeep Kumar sex scandal: Why is Arvind Kejriwal not blaming Narendra Modi this time?
> *
> What Sandeep Kumar’s sex video reveals is that Arvind Kejriwal chose candidates with winning potential rather than credibility. According to a report of Association for Democratic Reforms (ADR) in February 2015, as many as 34 per cent of 67 AAP members in Delhi Assembly had criminal records. But it did not matter to him then whether they had criminal records.
> 
> http://www.india.com/news/india/san...iwal-blaming-narendra-modi-this-time-1451607/


writer spoke too soon...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771321284512870401

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ranjeet

je kya ho gaya 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770921208003059712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771329507852685312


Great news! So Mamta Didi's blow hot - blow cold on ratifying this bill in WB state assembly din't work then?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771374394300039168


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> In Amethi, Rahul Gandhi again attacks the RSS - Times of India



Few seconds later ..... hath mila hi liya !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771374727583498240


IndoCarib said:


> Few seconds later ..... hath mila hi liya !!
> View attachment 330656



Modi has a class!


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771374727583498240
> 
> 
> Modi has a class!
> 
> View attachment 330658



I knew AAPtards have early onset Alzeimer's !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

IndoCarib said:


> I knew AAPtards have early onset Alzeimer's !
> 
> View attachment 330659



Talk about PM, and you bring Kejriwal in your defense?

You can not directly defend Modi?
No you can not.
Thats why you people take a convenient detour.


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> I knew AAPtards have early onset Alzeimer's !
> 
> View attachment 330659



Stop engaging Aaptards this is how Kejriwal bewitched them ..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771343157464227840


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Mann targets media, asks AAP volunteers not to read newspapers*
Fatehgarh Sahib, 
September 1
AAP MP Bhagwant Mann on Thursday targeted the print media, asking volunteers not to read newspapers, alleging influence of money in publication of news.
At a party rally here, Mann not only allegedly misbehaved with media persons after arriving four hours behind schedule, but also asked party volunteers not to read newspapers.
Mann when confronted by the media for the reason behind the delay in reaching the rally venue at Bassi Pathana near here got infuriated.
Mann shot back to say, "We don't need any media reporting of AAP's functions."
He also asked workers of Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) to "throw" mediapersons out of the venue. Some workers also allegedly manhandled mediapersons after protesting their presence.
The workers pushed mediapersons and tried to snatch their cameras, police said.
Bassi Pathana MLA Justice Nirmal Singh (retd) strongly condemned Mann for misbehaving with mediapersons during AAP rally. — PTI
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...volunteers-not-to-read-newspapers/288785.html

@ranjeet ye kaun sa brand peena shuru kar diya mann saab ne aaj kal ?


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Mann targets media, asks AAP volunteers not to read newspapers*
> Fatehgarh Sahib,
> September 1
> AAP MP Bhagwant Mann on Thursday targeted the print media, asking volunteers not to read newspapers, alleging influence of money in publication of news.
> At a party rally here, Mann not only allegedly misbehaved with media persons after arriving four hours behind schedule, but also asked party volunteers not to read newspapers.
> Mann when confronted by the media for the reason behind the delay in reaching the rally venue at Bassi Pathana near here got infuriated.
> Mann shot back to say, "We don't need any media reporting of AAP's functions."
> He also asked workers of Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) to "throw" mediapersons out of the venue. Some workers also allegedly manhandled mediapersons after protesting their presence.
> The workers pushed mediapersons and tried to snatch their cameras, police said.
> Bassi Pathana MLA Justice Nirmal Singh (retd) strongly condemned Mann for misbehaving with mediapersons during AAP rally. — PTI
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...volunteers-not-to-read-newspapers/288785.html
> 
> @ranjeet ye kaun sa brand peena shuru kar diya mann saab ne aaj kal ?


Chhotepur said Mann quit drinking and got hooked to chitta.


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Mann targets media, asks AAP volunteers not to read newspapers*
> Fatehgarh Sahib,
> September 1
> AAP MP Bhagwant Mann on Thursday targeted the print media, asking volunteers not to read newspapers, alleging influence of money in publication of news.
> At a party rally here, Mann not only allegedly misbehaved with media persons after arriving four hours behind schedule, but also asked party volunteers not to read newspapers.
> Mann when confronted by the media for the reason behind the delay in reaching the rally venue at Bassi Pathana near here got infuriated.
> Mann shot back to say, "We don't need any media reporting of AAP's functions."
> He also asked workers of Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) to "throw" mediapersons out of the venue. Some workers also allegedly manhandled mediapersons after protesting their presence.
> The workers pushed mediapersons and tried to snatch their cameras, police said.
> Bassi Pathana MLA Justice Nirmal Singh (retd) strongly condemned Mann for misbehaving with mediapersons during AAP rally. — PTI
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...volunteers-not-to-read-newspapers/288785.html
> 
> @ranjeet ye kaun sa brand peena shuru kar diya mann saab ne aaj kal ?




looks like he has become customer of Majithia 

pagal ho geya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771382960616534016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Chhotepur said Mann quit drinking and got hooked to chitta.




Since when u started believing what Chottepur says?? 

In other news .....Khanna office is shut down by volunteers.

in Nwashaher ....a road show was done by supporters of Chottepur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Since when u started believing what Chottepur says??
> 
> In other news .....Khanna office is shut down by volunteers.
> 
> in Nwashaher ....a road show was done by supporters of Chottepur


Was he lying?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771369362640994304


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> Stop engaging Aaptards this is how Kejriwal bewitched them ..
> View attachment 330661


 
I spilled my tea .... bro hahahahhahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771376908965646336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771377175203311616
Colorful BJP politicians:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771350520984399872


----------



## Soumitra

ashok321 said:


> Talk about PM, and you bring Kejriwal in your defense?
> 
> You can not directly defend Modi?
> No you can not.
> Thats why you people take a convenient detour.


If you go to someones wedding you will cry or be happy with the family?

And before you say say why accept the invitation - they may be political rivals but it is common courtsey to go to a wedding


----------



## ashok321

Soumitra said:


> If you go to someones wedding you will cry or be happy with the family?



Why go to Criminal's wedding, that also the highest authority of India?
Was it essential?
Shame at national level.


----------



## Soumitra

ashok321 said:


> Why go to Criminal's wedding, that also the highest authority of India?
> Was it essential?
> Shame at national level.


i knew you would ask this question. But I already answered it in my post Read before commenting (or not... You are going back in my ignore list. Ciao)


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> Talk about PM, and you bring Kejriwal in your defense?
> 
> You can not directly defend Modi?
> No you can not.
> Thats why you people take a convenient detour.



I don't want to embarrass you further. Get a life ! even if it means to sell your house.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Was he lying?



nope

just asking u....


----------



## JanjaWeed

*P Chidambaram's son Karti ignores summons, ED may take him into custody
*

*HIGHLIGHTS*

Businessman Karti Chidambaram failed to turn up on Wednesday, after he was summoned, at the ED headquarters here for questioning
The ED is investigating the Aircel-Maxis deal under the Prevention of Money Laundering Act
The ED is now contemplating taking Karti in custody for his refusal to submit to the investigation






File Photo of Businessman Karti Chidambaram, son of former finance minister P Chidambaram.
NEW DELHI: Businessman Karti Chidambaram, son of former finance minister P Chidambaram, failed to turn up on Wednesday, after he was summoned, at the ED headquarters here for questioning in connection with certain transactions in Aircel's acquisition of Maxis.

The ED is investigating the Aircel-Maxis deal under the Prevention of Money Laundering Act as part of the larger probe into the 2G scam.

This was the third summons the ED had served on Karti, and in the last one the agency was specific in demanding his personal appearance, something the former has ignored so far posing questions to the agency instead. In response to one of the summons, Karti is believed to have asked what has been his offence? When contacted, Karti told TOI that the ED would be in a better position to answer on issues related to the summons issued to him.

The ED is now contemplating taking Karti in custody for his refusal to submit to the investigation, sources said.

P Chidambaram's wife, Nalini, is also facing ED questioning this week in another unrelated case. She has been summoned by the ED's Kolkata office in connection with the Saradha chit-fund scam.


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ake-him-into-custody/articleshow/53970745.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

*AAP stung by another ‘sting’: Kingra says Delhi leaders take cash*


Former Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Hardip Singh Kingra, who recently resigned from the party, alleged that party’s Delhi leaders had been accepting cash collected by Punjab leaders for the party.

A former bureaucrat, Kingra is a close aide of party’s sacked leader Sucha Singh Chhotepur.

Addressing a press conference here on Thursday, *Kingra said a bag containing Rs 16 lakh was handed over to AAP national spokesman Ashutosh and another Rs 5 lakh to party’s Punjab affairs in-charge Sanjay Singh*.

“I headed the AAP’s finance committee and we had 12 members with us. Before the Maghi Mela in January this year, we collected around Rs 24 lakh from party supporters. While everyone deposited the amount in the party fund, one of the members of the fundraising committee, Surinder Singh Arora, told me that he had collected `6 lakh but gave Rs 5 lakh to Sanjay Singh and `1 lakh was deposited in the party account.”

Rubbishing the allegations, Arora said he would file a defamation case against Kingra. Arora said he had all details of funds raised for the party. Sanjay Singh also refuted the charges and said Arora was telling the truth.


*Rs 5 LAKH TO MEET PATHAK?*

Kingra also played a conversation, purportedly between AAP worker from Samrala, Paramjit Dhillon, and party’s Ludhiana sector observer Ambrish Trikha, in which Trikha is heard asking Dhillon that he will have to pay `5 lakh per month to “meet and hang around” party’s national organisation builder Durgesh Pathak so he is seen as a prominent AAP leader. Trikha added that the payment could also be made through cheque. He said if anybody wants to “meet” Pathak, he has to pay `5 lakh. Ambrish could not be contacted despite repeated attempts.

*AAP RUBBISHES CHARGES*

When contacted, Pathak said he was not responsible for a conversation between two persons. “If someone is demanding money using my name, how can I be held responsible for it? The party has taken the recorded conversation seriously. We have asked for an inquiry into the contents of the audio clip. Strict action will be taken if the allegations are found to be true,” Pathak said.

The AAP has dismissed the allegations saying Kingra was defaming the party as he was denied ticket for contesting assembly polls.

Kingra said party’s Tarn Taran zone coordinator Iqbal Singh had handed over Rs 16 lakh to Ashutosh. He said the money was part of the Rs 1.5 crore collected during the 13 fundraising lunches and dinners organised by the party across Punjab. Ashutosh could not be contacted despite repeated attempts.

Challenging the party’s legal cell in-charge Himmat Singh Shergill to take him to the court for defaming him, Kingra said he (Shergill) had “lied” when he said that 13 bank accounts of the AAP were functional in Punjab. “Twenty-seven bank accounts of the party were functional during the Lok Sabha polls in Punjab of which only four-five are active now. There is no account from which the Punjab leaders are given money by the party,” he said.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...-take-money/story-f1N6npfp5mTy8CW2EpWLhO.html

16 lacs to Ashutosh? 5 lacs to Sanjay Singh ... and 5 lacs to hang around Durgesh Pathak for just one month.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VivasvatManu

ranjeet said:


> *AAP stung by another ‘sting’: Kingra says Delhi leaders take cash*
> 
> 
> Former Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Hardip Singh Kingra, who recently resigned from the party, alleged that party’s Delhi leaders had been accepting cash collected by Punjab leaders for the party.
> 
> A former bureaucrat, Kingra is a close aide of party’s sacked leader Sucha Singh Chhotepur.
> 
> Addressing a press conference here on Thursday, *Kingra said a bag containing Rs 16 lakh was handed over to AAP national spokesman Ashutosh and another Rs 5 lakh to party’s Punjab affairs in-charge Sanjay Singh*.
> 
> “I headed the AAP’s finance committee and we had 12 members with us. Before the Maghi Mela in January this year, we collected around Rs 24 lakh from party supporters. While everyone deposited the amount in the party fund, one of the members of the fundraising committee, Surinder Singh Arora, told me that he had collected `6 lakh but gave Rs 5 lakh to Sanjay Singh and `1 lakh was deposited in the party account.”
> 
> Rubbishing the allegations, Arora said he would file a defamation case against Kingra. Arora said he had all details of funds raised for the party. Sanjay Singh also refuted the charges and said Arora was telling the truth.
> 
> 
> *Rs 5 LAKH TO MEET PATHAK?*
> 
> Kingra also played a conversation, purportedly between AAP worker from Samrala, Paramjit Dhillon, and party’s Ludhiana sector observer Ambrish Trikha, in which Trikha is heard asking Dhillon that he will have to pay `5 lakh per month to “meet and hang around” party’s national organisation builder Durgesh Pathak so he is seen as a prominent AAP leader. Trikha added that the payment could also be made through cheque. He said if anybody wants to “meet” Pathak, he has to pay `5 lakh. Ambrish could not be contacted despite repeated attempts.
> 
> *AAP RUBBISHES CHARGES*
> 
> When contacted, Pathak said he was not responsible for a conversation between two persons. “If someone is demanding money using my name, how can I be held responsible for it? The party has taken the recorded conversation seriously. We have asked for an inquiry into the contents of the audio clip. Strict action will be taken if the allegations are found to be true,” Pathak said.
> 
> The AAP has dismissed the allegations saying Kingra was defaming the party as he was denied ticket for contesting assembly polls.
> 
> Kingra said party’s Tarn Taran zone coordinator Iqbal Singh had handed over Rs 16 lakh to Ashutosh. He said the money was part of the Rs 1.5 crore collected during the 13 fundraising lunches and dinners organised by the party across Punjab. Ashutosh could not be contacted despite repeated attempts.
> 
> Challenging the party’s legal cell in-charge Himmat Singh Shergill to take him to the court for defaming him, Kingra said he (Shergill) had “lied” when he said that 13 bank accounts of the AAP were functional in Punjab. “Twenty-seven bank accounts of the party were functional during the Lok Sabha polls in Punjab of which only four-five are active now. There is no account from which the Punjab leaders are given money by the party,” he said.
> 
> 16 lacs to Ashutosh? 5 lacs to Sanjay Singh ... and 5 lacs to hang around Durgesh Pathak for just one month.




Consider the regions AAP is trying to spread into. 

Punjab - a state with significant 'Sikh' population. 
Goa - a state with significant 'Christian' population. 

Both states with a potential for Anti-Hindu vote. 

Its base is Delhi which is a state with a massive 'colonised' mentality which passes for 'secular'. 

AAP has gained no traction with states with either significant Muslim population or Communist population. 

Its target voter base is not Hindu, but anti-Hindu. This includes Hindus who hate Hinduism. Considering the current level of Hindu cultural awakening, AAP needs to reinvent itself or face obliteration.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

*Many bushfires erupt in AAP after Chhotepur sacking*

Discord in the AAP in Punjab gained traction after the party declared two lists of candidates. And it came to a boil after Sucha Singh Chhotepur was removed as state convener. Here’s a round-up of incidents that stand testimony to that.


*NAWANSHAHR: CAPS, KEJRI EFFIGY BURNT*

Rebel AAP workers led by former local party leader Ashwani Joshi protested against party convener and Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal by burning his effigy and the party’s caps on Chandigarh Road on Thursday. Joshi, who claims to have been shortlisted for the Anandpur Sahib Lok Sabha seat in 2014, said Kejriwal is a dictator and has “forgotten promises”. He accused AAP’s Delhi leaders of insulting Punjabis by acting against MPs Dharamvira Gandhi and Harinder Singh Khalsa, and Chhotepur.

*PATIALA: STONES THROWN AT PARTY OFFICE*







*AAP protest against Sanjay Singh and Durgesh Pathak in Patiala on Thursday. (Bharat Bhushan/HT Photo)*
Volunteers protested at the AAP zonal office, demanding that Chhotepur be made Punjab convener again. They also hurled stones at the closed office and alleged the party has sold tickets. They demanded change of candidate at Ghanaur and Nabha. They were led by Amarinder Singh Tur, Gian Singh Mungo and Narinder Singh Kaleke.



*PATHANKOT: CLASH BETWEEN AAP FACTIONS*

The police in Pathankot booked over a dozen AAP workers owing allegiance to Kejriwal, on Thursday, for a clash with others owing allegiance to Chhotepur. Those booked included a party leader, Amarjit Singh, who arranged a rally on Wednesday in Bhoa constituency, where the group inclined to Chhotepur was allegedly denied entry.

*AMRITSAR: VERTICAL SPLIT AFTER THRASHING*

The differences within the AAP are out in the open in Amritsar now with allegations and counter-allegations hitting the headlines daily. The rift showed when some volunteers opposing the Delhi team and asking them to go back from Punjab thrashed senior AAP worker Anil Mahajan, who was raising slogans in favour of Kejriwal. This incident on Tuesday vertically divided the party here, with Amritsar zone in-charge Gurinder Singh Bajwa opposing the Delhi team; and national council member Ashok Talwar and other members of the local unit backing Kejriwal.

*BATHINDA: RIFT GOES TO THE ROOTS*







*People burning effigy of AAP MP Bhagwant Mann in Muktsar on Thursday. (HT Photo)*
The rift in AAP has reached the lowest level of party workers here. Angered over Chhotepur’s removal, a volunteer here closed the party’s zonal office being run from his building in Bathinda. This man, Surjit Singh, who had contested the 2007 assembly polls as BSP candidate from Talwandi Sabo, had dedicated his building as party office. The rift has emboldened those not happy with the ticket allotment; which was evident from a protest by workers against the women’s wing president Baljinder Kaur who is the candidate from Talwandi Sabo, on Wednesday. There were reports of a party section being unhappy, but nobody had come forward until the Chhotepur sacking emboldened the disgruntled elements. Ironically, the protesting group was considered opposed to Chhotepur as Baljinder was considered close to Chhotepur not very long ago.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...pur-sacking/story-t2s3Z9n6CMU40bASMMlIhI.html



VivasvatManu said:


> Consider the regions AAP is trying to spread into.
> 
> Punjab - a state with significant 'Sikh' population.
> Goa - a state with significant 'Christian' population.
> 
> Both states with a potential for Anti-Hindu vote.
> 
> Its base is Delhi which is a state with a massive 'colonised' mentality which passes for 'secular'.
> 
> AAP has gained no traction with states with either significant Muslim population or Communist population.
> 
> Its target voter base is not Hindu, but anti-Hindu. This includes Hindus who hate Hinduism. Considering the current level of Hindu cultural awakening, AAP needs to reinvent itself or face obliteration.



I don't think Punjab has a strong anti Hindu sentiment, if am not wrong regional identity is what drives politics there. Punjab supported AAP because they had strong local Punjabi leaders but ever since they have been sidelined one can see opposition to Delhi takht of AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VivasvatManu

ranjeet said:


> I don't think Punjab has a strong anti Hindu sentiment, if am not wrong regional identity is what drives politics there. Punjab supported AAP because they had strong local Punjabi leaders but ever since they have been sidelined one can see opposition to Delhi takht of AAP.



The sentiment is not overt, its covert. It is expressed as an desire to be 'different'. It similar to what occurs in Tamil Nadu. 

The British inspired compulsive need to be recognised as 'distinct', separate and unique. Even Superior. 

A rejection of things that make us similar. They tend to find more 'similarity' in pakistan than in T.N. 

That is why BJP will never find itself strong there, it will always be Akalis.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Nation looters, rapists, prostitutes, murderers, wife harassers together form = AAM AADMI PARTY. *


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771581604422574080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

VivasvatManu said:


> The sentiment is not overt, its covert. It is expressed as an desire to be 'different'. It similar to what occurs in Tamil Nadu.
> 
> The British inspired compulsive need to be recognised as 'distinct', separate and unique. Even Superior.
> 
> A rejection of things that make us similar. They tend to find more 'similarity' in pakistan than in T.N.
> 
> That is why BJP will never find itself strong there, it will always be Akalis.


lets agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## VivasvatManu

ranjeet said:


> lets agree to disagree on this one.



Which part do you disagree with ?

You mentioned "regional identity". How is this any different from "Dravidian" parties of TN ?


----------



## ranjeet

VivasvatManu said:


> Which part do you disagree with ?
> 
> You mentioned "regional identity". How is this any different from "Dravidian" parties of TN ?


I meant it's Punjabi Culture and Sikhism that dominates Punjab politics and Punjabi culture is similar across Hindus and Sikhs of Punjab unlike Goa.


----------



## 911

VivasvatManu said:


> Which part do you disagree with ?
> 
> You mentioned "regional identity". How is this any different from "Dravidian" parties of TN ?


Whatever your point of view buddy, but AAP is not targeting these states just for the reason you are stating.


----------



## VivasvatManu

ranjeet said:


> I meant it's Punjabi Culture and Sikhism that dominates Punjab politics and Punjabi culture is similar across Hindus and Sikhs of Punjab unlike Goa.



I discount 'punjabi culture' since each region in India has its own culture. 

Gujarat has its own proud rich culture and so does Maharashtra. BJP makes an easy transition between these cultures. 

For e.g. Gujarati cuisine, folk dances, folk songs, religious practice etc is very distinct and is common across Jains and Hindus in Gujarat. 

Very similar to Punjab. 

The differentiation is 'Sikhism' which is seeks domination over others and claim to be 'superior' and 'different' from hinduism. If you know history you will know that the very root of the sikh problem arose after the Arya samaj claimed that Sikhs were hindus too. 

The Akali dals were formed as an opposition to the arya samaj claims.



911 said:


> Whatever your point of view buddy, but AAP is not targeting these states just for the reason you are stating.



I am stating the obvious. 

If you disagree feel free to explain how.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

VivasvatManu said:


> I am stating the obvious.
> 
> If you disagree feel free to explain how.


Contesting Punjab and Goa are far easier than UP, Delhi has Punjabi connection and Goa is small.


----------



## VivasvatManu

911 said:


> Contesting Punjab and Goa are far easier than UP, Delhi has Punjabi connection and Goa is small.



By that logic they should have contested in Pondicherry and Sikkim too. They did not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

VivasvatManu said:


> By that logic they should have contested in Pondicherry and Sikkim too. They did not.


Its possible that idea to spread AAP all over India is new. Also possible he didn't have funds that time. If he is successful in any of the two states, he will try even harder. Wait and watch.


----------



## ranjeet

VivasvatManu said:


> I discount 'punjabi culture' since each region in India has its own culture.
> 
> Gujarat has its own proud rich culture and so does Maharashtra. BJP makes an easy transition between these cultures.
> 
> For e.g. Gujarati cuisine, folk dances, folk songs, religious practice etc is very distinct and is common across Jains and Hindus in Gujarat.
> 
> Very similar to Punjab.
> 
> The differentiation is 'Sikhism' which is seeks domination over others and claim to be 'superior' and 'different' from hinduism. If you know history you will know that the very root of the sikh problem arose after the Arya samaj claimed that Sikhs were hindus too.
> 
> The Akali dals were formed as an opposition to the arya samaj claims.
> 
> 
> 
> I am stating the obvious.
> 
> If you disagree feel free to explain how.



I brought in culture because you raised AAP growing in Goa and Punjab because these both states have significant Minorities population and they might have anti hindu bias. And Punjab is rejecting the coalition (as per what's being propagated on social media) lead by Akalis themselves not only Hindus. 

My point was only regarding comparison you raised between Goa and Punjab not any other state.


----------



## VivasvatManu

911 said:


> Its possible that idea to spread AAP all over India is new. Also possible he didn't have funds that time



Funds available to go to Goa but not to go to Sikkim or Pondicherry ? 

Pondicherry election was held in 2016. 

The only common factor between Punjab and Goa is the portion for Anti hindu due to large number of "minority" votes.



ranjeet said:


> I brought in culture because you raised AAP growing in Goa and Punjab because these both states have significant Minorities population and they might have anti hindu bias. And Punjab is rejecting the coalition (as per what's being propagated on social media) lead by Akalis themselves not only Hindus.
> 
> My point was only regarding comparison you raised between Goa and Punjab not any other state.



Significant numbers of Religious minority is the only common link between the two states and that is what AAP is targeting. 

They are targeting the CONgress vote bank. 

I suspect they will target the muslim vote back with alliances. (Nitish, Mamata etc)


----------



## 911

VivasvatManu said:


> Funds available to go to Goa but not to go to Sikkim or Pondicherry ?
> 
> Pondicherry election was held in 2016.
> 
> The only common factor to Punjab and Goa is the portion for Anti hindu due to large number of "minority" votes.


We have to ask AK for that . He is the sole mind behind AAPs strategy.


----------



## Soumitra

@VivasvatManu they are also going to Gujarat which does not fit your pattern

They consider themslves anti BJP force notAnti Hindu though with their left liberal policies they may seem the same


----------



## 911

VivasvatManu said:


> Significant numbers of Religious minority is the only common link between the two states and that is what AAP is targeting.


AAP had no chance in UP even with funds, AK is power hungry, he don't just want to win few seats, he wants AAP CM.


----------



## VivasvatManu

Soumitra said:


> @VivasvatManu they are also going to Gujarat which does not fit your pattern
> 
> They consider themslves anti BJP force notAnti Hindu though with their left liberal policies they may seem the same



They want to Gujarat for the same reason Arvind Kejriwal went to Varanansi. 

Both are aimed at targeting Modi at his home ground and to appear as a NATURAL challenger to BJP. 

It gives them the illusion of a giant killer. They had nothing to loose, everything to gain. 


AAP is pro money and pro Power. They have chosen to be anti-Hindu to fuel their political growth.



911 said:


> AAP had no chance in UP even with funds, AK is power hungry, he don't just want to win few seats, he wants AAP CM.



True.


----------



## A_Poster

ranjeet said:


> lets agree to disagree on this one.




He is correct.

The hatred for BJP that you see on this thread by two AAP supporters is driven by Sikh fanaticism. Both of them were ex-Akalis ,and shifted to AAP when AAP became more Akali than Akalis.

If anything, their somersault after their man Chotepur was kicked out make this transparent (though I do not blame them for it as anything is better than Kejariwal). The us Sikhs vs them Delhite Hindu tone in their comment was obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

VivasvatManu said:


> Significant numbers of Religious minority is the only common link between the two states and that is what AAP is targeting.
> 
> They are targeting the CONgress vote bank.
> 
> I suspect they will target the muslim vote back with alliances. (Nitish, Mamata etc)



Punjab and Delhi were the first couple of states who fell of Kejriwal's gimmickry right after Anna's movement, Punjab was the only state to send 4 MPs for AAP in Lok Sabha election. He played on the emotions of Punjabis, he inducted Jarnail Singh who threw shoe at PC, Phoolka who was fighting for 84 victims was also roped in by him, plus local punjabi leaders who were fighting drug menace in Punjab. They were fooled by Kejriwal and they are realizing it now. 

If you remember before Delhi elections "attacks on chrisitians" issue was hyped up and NGOs chipped in to help the new messiah. I wouldn't be surprised if this same NGO gangs are working behind the scene in Goa to stop the rise of hindutva. 

This is what I think is happening, I might be wrong but for the time being I am sticking to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A_Poster

@ranjeet No one can be fooled unless he is willing to be fooled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VivasvatManu

ranjeet said:


> Punjab and Delhi were the first couple of states who fell of Kejriwal's gimmickry right after Anna's movement, Punjab was the only state to send 4 MPs for AAP in Lok Sabha election. He played on the emotions of Punjabis, he inducted Jarnail Singh who threw shoe at PC, Phoolka who was fighting for 84 victims was also roped in by him, plus local punjabi leaders who were fighting drug menace in Punjab. They were fooled by Kejriwal and they are realizing it now.
> 
> If you remember before Delhi elections "attacks on chrisitians" issue was hyped up and NGOs chipped in to help the new messiah. I wouldn't be surprised if this same NGO gangs are working behind the scene in Goa to stop the rise of hindutva.
> 
> This is what I think is happening, I might be wrong but for the time being I am sticking to this.



Are you saying Punjabi's are more emotional and gullible than other Indians ? Maybe. There is space to make that argument. 

AAP victory in punjab appeared like a mix of anti incumbency and anti congress wave. 

I have zero doubt that christian NGO's are working in the background to undermine BJP and from what I have read, they seem to have some reach in punjab.



A_Poster said:


> @ranjeet No one can be fooled unless he is willing to be fooled.



Hope always triumphs over grim realities. Its not always such a bad thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

A_Poster said:


> He is correct.
> 
> The hatred for BJP that you see on this thread by two AAP supporters is driven by Sikh fanaticism. Both of them were ex-Akalis ,and shifted to AAP when AAP became more Akali than Akalis.
> 
> If anything, their somersault after their man Chotepur was kicked out make this transparent (though I do not blame them for it as anything is better than Kejariwal). The us Sikhs vs them Delhite Hindu tone in their comment was obvious.



How did AAP become more Akali than Akalis? if you are following latest developments there AAP's image is turning into Anti Sikh one in Punjab. 



A_Poster said:


> @ranjeet No one can be fooled ,until he is willing to be fooled.


I totally agree with this, Punjabis were led to believe that kejriwal would get them rid of corrupt Congress and Akalis and promised them a drug free Punjab. What he literally did was he gave Punjabis a newer more potent drug to use.


----------



## A_Poster

ranjeet said:


> How did AAP become more Akali than Akalis? if you are following latest developments there AAP's image is turning into Anti Sikh one in Punjab.



After this Chotepur's fiasco.

Before that AAP was rubbing shoulders with known Khalistanis. Even Akalis ,who have sympathy for Khalistanis if not Khalistan, warned about this.


----------



## ranjeet

VivasvatManu said:


> Are you saying Punjabi's are more emotional and gullible than other Indians ? Maybe. There is space to make that argument.
> 
> AAP victory in punjab appeared like a mix of anti incumbency and anti congress wave.
> 
> I have zero doubt that christian NGO's are working in the background to undermine BJP and from what I have read, they seem to have some reach in punjab.



Well what else do you think is the reason behind Kejriwal's love for Bhagat Singh? Bhagwant Mann tie his turban same way as Bhagat Singh did. Plus AAP's stand on the Satluj Yamuna link Canal, How can a CM of Delhi could be against it when Delhi stood to get a share of the water?



A_Poster said:


> After this Chotepur's fiasco.
> 
> Before that AAP was rubbing shoulders with known Khalistanis. Even Akalis ,who have sympathy for Khalistanis if not Khalistan, warned about this.



They'll rub shoulders with anyone who gives them money. Considering how things are developing in Punjab lately I believe Delhi leaders in Punjab would be quitting the field all together for other parties on pick up on the pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

*SC collegium’s biggest crisis as Justice Chelameswar refuses to attend its meetings*

Justice Jasti Chelameswar’s revolt against the Supreme Court’s collegium, reported exclusively by the New Indian Express, is the story of the day. Justice Chelameswar is reportedly of the view that there is no point in attending the collegium’s meetings, as long as its deliberations are kept under wraps. 

Justice Chelameswar, by his refusal to join the rest of the collegium on principle, will surely put him apart from the pro-status quo group among the Judges, and earn him a definite place in the history of the Supreme Court. A known dissenter, Justice Chelameswar, must have thought this was the moment to strike, and expose the Collegium, which after claiming credit for the NJAC judgment, with its emphasis on transparency etc. was doing exactly the opposite, by keeping its deliberations, and communications with the Centre on the MoP secret. 

Many observers feel that it is easy to blame the Centre for the imbroglio over Memorandum of Procedure; but the Collegium should equally take the blame for the stand-off. 

The MoP stalemate has also invited a critical commentary today from Justice A.P.Shah and Arghya Sengupta, who in their article in The Hindu, question the wisdom of keeping the differences between the Centre and the Collegium, under wraps.

Justice Chelameswar was the lone dissenter in the NJAC judgment delivered by the five-Judge Constitution bench in October last year. He not only upheld the NJAC law, passed by Parliament, but found the Collegium system of appointments lacking in transparency and effectiveness. Subsequently, however, he joined the rest in the consequential judgment on the Collegium, delivered in December, because it sought to improve the Collegium system. 

Justice Chelameswar’s refusal to attend the collegium’s meeting, only underscores his intense displeasure with its style of functioning, which is inconsistent with the NJAC bench’s December judgment.

http://www.livelaw.in/sc-collegiums-biggest-crisis-justice-chelameswar-refuses-attend-meetings/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VivasvatManu

ranjeet said:


> *SC collegium’s biggest crisis as Justice Chelameswar refuses to attend its meetings*
> 
> Justice Jasti Chelameswar’s revolt against the Supreme Court’s collegium, reported exclusively by the New Indian Express, is the story of the day. Justice Chelameswar is reportedly of the view that there is no point in attending the collegium’s meetings, as long as its deliberations are kept under wraps.
> 
> Justice Chelameswar, by his refusal to join the rest of the collegium on principle, will surely put him apart from the pro-status quo group among the Judges, and earn him a definite place in the history of the Supreme Court. A known dissenter, Justice Chelameswar, must have thought this was the moment to strike, and expose the Collegium, which after claiming credit for the NJAC judgment, with its emphasis on transparency etc. was doing exactly the opposite, by keeping its deliberations, and communications with the Centre on the MoP secret.
> 
> Many observers feel that it is easy to blame the Centre for the imbroglio over Memorandum of Procedure; but the Collegium should equally take the blame for the stand-off.
> 
> The MoP stalemate has also invited a critical commentary today from Justice A.P.Shah and Arghya Sengupta, who in their article in The Hindu, question the wisdom of keeping the differences between the Centre and the Collegium, under wraps.
> 
> Justice Chelameswar was the lone dissenter in the NJAC judgment delivered by the five-Judge Constitution bench in October last year. He not only upheld the NJAC law, passed by Parliament, but found the Collegium system of appointments lacking in transparency and effectiveness. Subsequently, however, he joined the rest in the consequential judgment on the Collegium, delivered in December, because it sought to improve the Collegium system.
> 
> Justice Chelameswar’s refusal to attend the collegium’s meeting, only underscores his intense displeasure with its style of functioning, which is inconsistent with the NJAC bench’s December judgment.



FINALLY 1 honest Judge in the SC. Now I can die in peace. 


Chief Justice TS Thakur crying in protest,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Looks like game over for all political Parties in Punjab

Navjot Sidhu - ex MP from Amritsar 

Pargat Singh - Current MLA from Jalandhar Cantt

Bains Brothers - Both MLA from Ludhiana ....won independently by defeating Mayor of Ludhiana and a cabinet minister


PARTY HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED BY THEM

some one ask durgesh pathak and bhagwant mann......kaise banoge CM

Bains have a considerable influence in Ludhiana bussiness leaders......so funding wont be a issue for them.
They even stood for MP elections in 2014 ...and got votes in lakhs.....maintained lead in their assembly sections too....every party is going to suffer in Ludhiana due to them especially Akalis and AAP

Pargat Singh is an Olympain Hockey Player....and currently suspended by AKali Dal for speaking against Badal having some political following in parts of Jalandhar

Navjot singh sidhu and his wife Dr Navjot Kaur have fan following all over Punjab and Sidhu can play a prominent face for CM post ...which AAP lacks .....Navjot kaur is very vocal against Akalis as well as BJP....so they are expected to cut a considerable anti-badal votes.....harming congress and AAP ......

Now if Chottepur decided to join this party ( He is holding meeting today this evening and will declare the decision in couple of days) .....this new party will get major boost in the form of a large number of volunteers and set organisational structure in major part of the state. Plus it will be harder for opponents to win in Gurdaspur area.

Support of Patiala MP is also a major factor here....if he decided to extend his support ....it will result in a considerable benefit in the vote share in Patiala and surrounding areas.

It is expected that many prominent AAP leaders are going to follow Chottepur in his decision .......I personally think joining them will be good for Punjab as well as Chottepur...............I am gonna meet Chottepur and tell him what i think.....just hoping he wont be angry at me as I told him 3 yrs ago to join AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> *SC collegium’s biggest crisis as Justice Chelameswar refuses to attend its meetings*
> 
> Justice Jasti Chelameswar’s revolt against the Supreme Court’s collegium, reported exclusively by the New Indian Express, is the story of the day. Justice Chelameswar is reportedly of the view that there is no point in attending the collegium’s meetings, as long as its deliberations are kept under wraps.
> 
> Justice Chelameswar, by his refusal to join the rest of the collegium on principle, will surely put him apart from the pro-status quo group among the Judges, and earn him a definite place in the history of the Supreme Court. A known dissenter, Justice Chelameswar, must have thought this was the moment to strike, and expose the Collegium, which after claiming credit for the NJAC judgment, with its emphasis on transparency etc. was doing exactly the opposite, by keeping its deliberations, and communications with the Centre on the MoP secret.
> 
> Many observers feel that it is easy to blame the Centre for the imbroglio over Memorandum of Procedure; but the Collegium should equally take the blame for the stand-off.
> 
> The MoP stalemate has also invited a critical commentary today from Justice A.P.Shah and Arghya Sengupta, who in their article in The Hindu, question the wisdom of keeping the differences between the Centre and the Collegium, under wraps.
> 
> Justice Chelameswar was the lone dissenter in the NJAC judgment delivered by the five-Judge Constitution bench in October last year. He not only upheld the NJAC law, passed by Parliament, but found the Collegium system of appointments lacking in transparency and effectiveness. Subsequently, however, he joined the rest in the consequential judgment on the Collegium, delivered in December, because it sought to improve the Collegium system.
> 
> Justice Chelameswar’s refusal to attend the collegium’s meeting, only underscores his intense displeasure with its style of functioning, which is inconsistent with the NJAC bench’s December judgment.
> 
> http://www.livelaw.in/sc-collegiums-biggest-crisis-justice-chelameswar-refuses-attend-meetings/



Hope this leads to something. At the present moment SC collegium is nothing but a group of spoiled brats who think they are independent of any scrutiny! It really makes my blood boil when I see CJI casting aspersions on central govt for lack of judges in various courts in India..while it's the Collegium which sends the list to the govt without even revealing the process or criteria for selecting judges transparently! Govt needs to be a part too in this selection process.. Judges can't just select themselves at their will & free of intense scrutiny!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VivasvatManu

JanjaWeed said:


> Hope this leads to something. At the present moment SC collegium is nothing but a group of spoiled brats who think they are independent of any scrutiny! It really makes my blood boil when I see CJI casting aspersions on central govt for lack of judges in various courts in India..while it's the Collegium which sends the list to the govt without even revealing the process or criteria for selecting judges transparently! Govt needs to a part too in this selection process.. Judges can't just select themselves at their will & free of intense scrutiny!



How dare you. 

The Supreme Courts in true Colonial Tradition work only for 9 months in a year  

You see the weather in India is too hot for them. They need a summer Vacation. Its a shame PMO or Cops or anybody else do not get this leave with Pay. 

Judges of the SC are special breed of "elite" Indians who is a law onto themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> Looks like game over for all political Parties in Punjab
> 
> Navjot Sidhu - ex MP from Amritsar
> 
> Pargat Singh - Current MLA from Jalandhar Cantt
> 
> Bains Brothers - Both MLA from Ludhiana ....won independently by defeating Mayor of Ludhiana and a cabinet minister
> 
> 
> PARTY HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED BY THEM
> 
> some one ask durgesh pathak and bhagwant mann......kaise banoge CM
> 
> Bains have a considerable influence in Ludhiana bussiness leaders......so funding wont be a issue for them.
> They even stood for MP elections in 2014 ...and got votes in lakhs.....maintained lead in their assembly sections too....every party is going to suffer in Ludhiana due to them especially Akalis and AAP
> 
> Pargat Singh is an Olympain Hockey Player....and currently suspended by AKali Dal for speaking against Badal having some political following in parts of Jalandhar
> 
> Navjot singh sidhu and his wife Dr Navjot Kaur have fan following all over Punjab and Sidhu can play a prominent face for CM post ...which AAP lacks .....Navjot kaur is very vocal against Akalis as well as BJP....so they are expected to cut a considerable anti-badal votes.....harming congress and AAP ......
> 
> Now if Chottepur decided to join this party ( He is holding meeting today this evening and will declare the decision in couple of days) .....this new party will get major boost in the form of a large number of volunteers and set organisational structure in major part of the state. Plus it will be harder for opponents to win in Gurdaspur area.
> 
> Support of Patiala MP is also a major factor here....if he decided to extend his support ....it will result in a considerable benefit in the vote share in Patiala and surrounding areas.
> 
> It is expected that many prominent AAP leaders are going to follow Chottepur in his decision .......I personally think joining them will be good for Punjab as well as Chottepur...............I am gonna meet Chottepur and tell him what i think.....just hoping he wont be angry at me as I told him 3 yrs ago to join AAP



So what's the current price to take a picture with Durgesh Pathak? Is it still 5 lac or has it gone down to 5 paise now?


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> I am gonna meet Chottepur and tell him what i think.....just hoping he wont be angry at me as I told him 3 yrs ago to join AAP




chittar pain ge 

Dharamveer Gandhi would also be joining this group? or is he still with YoYa and PB?


----------



## JanjaWeed

I'm going to support this new party AWAZ-E-PUNJAB! 

@ranjeet what about you? 

@Prometheus you guys are spoiled for choice now!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

*Navjot Sidhu To Lead New Party To Be Launched Next Week*

CHANDIGARH: The suspense is over. Navjot Singh Sidhu will lead a new political party in Punjab, where assembly elections will be held early next year.

The party, Awaz-e-Punjab, will be launched on September 9, declared a big red poster shared on Facebook by the cricketer-turned-politician's wife, Navjot Kaur Sidhu, who is a BJP lawmaker in the Punjab Assembly.

Mr Sidhu had walked out of the BJP in July and was in talks to join Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party for weeks. Those reportedly floundered over Mr Sidhu's demand that he be projected as the party's candidate for chief minister.


A Congress's invitation to Mr Sidhu was a non-starter, with Mrs Sidhu publicly nixing Punjab Congress chief Amrinder Singh's offer.

The poster she has shared today features Mr Sidhu dressed all in black and flanked by former hockey great and his close friend Pargat Singh and an independent lawmaker from Ludhiana, Simarjit Singh Bains.

Mr Bains told NDTV that Navjot Singh Sidhu will be the presumptive chief minister of the new front. "We are in talks with all like-minded people to form a non-Akali, non-Congress and non-AAP political front,' Mr Bains said.

He alleged that the Aam Aadmi Party, "which talked about giving an alternative to the people of Punjab has been exposed by its own people".

Pargat Singh, who shared the poster on Facebook too, is on his way out of Punjab's ruling Akali Dal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> View attachment 330774
> 
> 
> I'm going to support this new party AWAZ-E-PUNJAB!
> 
> @ranjeet what about you?
> 
> @Prometheus you guys are spoiled for choice now!


*conspiracy mode ON* 
Considering Sidhu's feud was mainly with Badals I think Amit Shah propped Sidhu to form a new party and eat into votes of AAP and if Chhotepur joins Sidhu than we might see an alliance of Awaz E Punjab and BJP 

*conspiracy mode OFF*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indrajit

Soumitra said:


> *Navjot Sidhu To Lead New Party To Be Launched Next Week*
> 
> . "We are in talks with all like-minded people to form a non-Akali, non-Congress and non-AAP political front,' Mr Bains said......




 Funny how there's no mention of the BJP......


----------



## VivasvatManu

ranjeet said:


> *conspiracy mode ON*
> Considering Sidhu's feud was mainly with Badals I think Amit Shah propped Sidhu to form a new party and eat into votes of AAP and if Chhotepur joins Sidhu than we might see an alliance of Awaz E Punjab and BJP
> 
> *conspiracy mode OFF*



Does Sidhu have any public support and base in Punjab ?


----------



## ranjeet

VivasvatManu said:


> Does Sidhu have any public support and base in Punjab ?


He is quite a popular leader in Punjab, he alone can't do it but if right mix of leaders join him his party could end up winning enough seats to be a king maker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> *conspiracy mode ON*
> Considering Sidhu's feud was mainly with Badals I think Amit Shah propped Sidhu to form a new party and eat into votes of AAP and if Chhotepur joins Sidhu than we might see an alliance of Awaz E Punjab and BJP
> 
> *conspiracy mode OFF*


That makes sense when you read this! 



> *"We are in talks with all like-minded people to form a non-Akali, non-Congress and non-AAP political front,' *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> chittar pain ge
> 
> Dharamveer Gandhi would also be joining this group? or is he still with YoYa and PB?


he is already in touch with Chottepur..........he will go where ever Chottepur goes



JanjaWeed said:


> View attachment 330774
> 
> 
> I'm going to support this new party AWAZ-E-PUNJAB!
> 
> @ranjeet what about you?
> 
> @Prometheus you guys are spoiled for choice now!




Awaz-e-Punjab zindabad

BJP-Congress Murdabad



JanjaWeed said:


> So what's the current price to take a picture with Durgesh Pathak? Is it still 5 lac or has it gone down to 5 paise now?




he will have to pay us money get his pic clicked with us now



Indrajit said:


> Funny how there's no mention of the BJP......




because BJP dont exist in Punjab 

Punjabis hate sanghis ........except is u are a drunk sanghi like @ranjeet



VivasvatManu said:


> Does Sidhu have any public support and base in Punjab ?




a little political support in pockets of Amritsar and Patiala .........but his fan following is quite good ........only time can tell how much it can turn into vote bank.

but political support of Bains brothers is too much ........they practically own ludhiana.......Pargat Singh has ok type support ...as he is very new in politics .....a new guy can play role in making others join them....like he did by bringing these people together

they lack organisation setup........which can be filled with Chottepur.......who has support of half of party cadres of AAP Punjab.........IF HE DECIDED TO JOIN IT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Ashutosh keeling it ... 

*The Sex Was Consensual, Private Act. Why AAP Punished Its Man*
"Virginity for younger generation these days is a hint of being left behind in the social race and such a person is not a subject of envy. He/she is neither hot nor cool, just unwanted, undesired"

http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/the-sex-was-consensual-private-act-why-aap-punished-its-man-1453374

He also invokes Nehru, Gandhi, Lohia, Bajpai, Fernandez and Mao in defence of Sandeep Kumar.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Ashutosh keeling it ...
> 
> *The Sex Was Consensual, Private Act. Why AAP Punished Its Man*
> "Virginity for younger generation these days is a hint of being left behind in the social race and such a person is not a subject of envy. He/she is neither hot nor cool, just unwanted, undesired"
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/the-sex-was-consensual-private-act-why-aap-punished-its-man-1453374
> 
> He also invokes Nehru, Gandhi, Lohia, Bajpai, Fernandez and Mao in defence of Sandeep Kumar.


who writes this crap for him!


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> who writes this crap for him!



Daru pi ke type kar diya ho ga saale ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*'Want To Meet Our MP:' 150 Women Block Rahul Gandhi's Car In Amethi
*
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rahu...ganwadi-workers-1453679?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

News not confirmed yet .... 

*More than a silver lining: Yogeshwar’s 2012 Games medal may turn to gold*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/other...urn-to-gold/story-JciyY5zqgtt1bLTwzVkvTI.html

@Roybot @JanjaWeed @Nilgiri @TejasMk3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771529213060845569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771585741897936896

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

Anyone following the interview on cnn news 18?
I can see Modi getting slightly into political mode. He is trying to show the last govt in bad light and trying to show his accomplishments. I guess he will get into more political mode later on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Sidhu will do a Chiranjeeevi .
Sidhu ensured AAP, Congress are out of the race to power.
BJP-AKD will return to power.


----------



## skyisthelimit

CorporateAffairs said:


> Sidhu will do a Chiranjeeevi .
> Sidhu ensured AAP, Congress are out of the race to power.
> BJP-AKD will return to power.



He and his gang will go and join BJP later on. Same fate as happened to Yedurappa and Uma Bharti.
I believe this is a ploy by BJP/Akalis to use Sidhu clout and cut down Kejriwal and Captain in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Launching of Awaz-E-Punjab by Sidhu & Bains brothers means more cut in SAD-BJP votes. All current members of AEP are rebel Akali BJP leaders. Infact it will hurt BJP more because Sidhu's were main source of votes for them in Amritsar region. AEP has no chance of achieving majority in state assembly but Sidhu is aiming to get some success with his new party so that he can bargain power if there is a hung assembly. But Sidhu's main shortcoming is that he has very little hold outside Amritsar. Technically Bains brothers have more chances of winning than anyone in AEP. They are quite strong in Ludhiana.
AAP leaders are also feeling anxious because rebel AAP leaders are joining AEP. In the sense of nervousness they cancelled their rally in Muktsar today. Although game is not yet over for them as they still have large number of blind followers in Punjab & abroad.
I think congress will benefit from this new development. Interestingly Akali,BJP & AAP are facing desertions in large numbers but Congress is safe as of now. 
Many of BJP bhakts on this thread are feeling contented because of this current phenomenon but they are totally unaware about high anti incumbency wave against SAD/BJP. People here are undisputedly united to change Akali- BJP but are undecided on replacement. But elections are still few months away & scenarios will change as race has just started now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@ranjeet @Prometheus 
New rumours -
AAP is in panic mode after their failed attempt to reconcile with chotepur. In order to control their damage AAP leadership is now trying to reconcile with Dharmveer Gandhi. AAP leadership has ordered their bhakts to delete their hate-mongering posts against Gandhi on social media. Another rumour is AAP is trying to appease Gandhi by offering him post of convener. Also AAP may cancel controversial tickets to calm down angry volunteers.
IMO Gandhi is a very hard nut to crack. Chances of AAP success are very little in this case.


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet @Prometheus
> New rumours -
> AAP is in panic mode after their failed attempt to reconcile with chotepur. In order to control their damage AAP leadership is now trying to reconcile with Dharmveer Gandhi. AAP leadership has ordered their bhakts to delete their hate-mongering posts against Gandhi on social media. Another rumour is AAP is trying to appease Gandhi by offering him post of convener. Also AAP may cancel controversial tickets to calm down angry volunteers.
> IMO Gandhi is a very hard nut to crack. Chances of AAP success are very little in this case.


I don't believe any honest person would join back AAP after humiliation. AAP may try hard but veil is off their face and people started realizing what a bunch of self righteous pricks they are.


----------



## 911

His new life has began 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771878537506807809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> @ranjeet @Prometheus
> New rumours -
> AAP is in panic mode after their failed attempt to reconcile with chotepur. In order to control their damage AAP leadership is now trying to reconcile with Dharmveer Gandhi. AAP leadership has ordered their bhakts to delete their hate-mongering posts against Gandhi on social media. Another rumour is AAP is trying to appease Gandhi by offering him post of convener. Also AAP may cancel controversial tickets to calm down angry volunteers.
> IMO Gandhi is a very hard nut to crack. Chances of AAP success are very little in this case.




Dr. Gandhi is much much better then that Shergill.........i wish he cancels his ticket along with that idiot harjot bains

Dr Gandhi wont buldge under any influence from noobs like durgesh and Bhagwant

Scenario if Dr Gandhi is made Punjab AAP convenor 

1) Chottepur might accept him and bring back half of the AAP volunteers back
2) Jassi Jasraj , a vocal critic of Bhagwant and noob Bains will also return 
3) a big blow to Drunkard Mann , Land grabber Baljinder , Handicaped noob Bains , nonsense Shergill
4) Sidhu will be a non player 
5) Tickets of likes of Aman Aroa , Anu randhawa , noob bains , gurpreet bhatti might be axed
6)Chottepur getting a say in ticket distribution ....and possibly his suuporters like former IFS officer Kingra will come back
7) and most important ............an utter humiliation to Durgesh and sanjay...........and end of poilitical nonsense by drunkard mann


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Dr. Gandhi is much much better then that Shergill.........i wish he cancels his ticket along with that idiot harjot bains
> 
> Dr Gandhi wont buldge under any influence from noobs like durgesh and Bhagwant
> 
> Scenario if Dr Gandhi is made Punjab AAP convenor
> 
> 1) Chottepur might accept him and bring back half of the AAP volunteers back
> 2) Jassi Jasraj , a vocal critic of Bhagwant and noob Bains will also return
> 3) a big blow to Drunkard Mann , Land grabber Baljinder , Handicaped noob Bains , nonsense Shergill
> 4) Sidhu will be a non player
> 5) Tickets of likes of Aman Aroa , Anu randhawa , noob bains , gurpreet bhatti might be axed
> 6)Chottepur getting a say in ticket distribution ....and possibly his suuporters like former IFS officer Kingra will come back
> 7) and most important ............an utter humiliation to Durgesh and sanjay...........and end of poilitical nonsense by drunkard mann



From yesterday


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> From yesterday


Sounds like he is not too keen in going back.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771207237431721984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Any Idea who this national leader is?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772018464357773317

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772022204624166912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ranjeet said:


> Any Idea who this national leader is?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772018464357773317
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772022204624166912



 Kejriwal will SOON have ULCERS ; INSOMNIA and Heart disease
because of his party members

That woman has filed a police complaint that she was given a sedative laced cold drink 

And that she had gone to him to make a Ration card

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Stephen Cohen said:


> Kejriwal will SOON have ULCERS ; INSOMNIA and Heart disease
> because of his party members
> 
> That woman has filed a police complaint that she was given a sedative laced cold drink
> 
> And that she had gone to him to make a Ration card


Ek aur sar dard, Valmikis are demanding Kejriwal's resignation. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772019333979631617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CorporateAffairs

skyisthelimit said:


> He and his gang will go and join BJP later on. Same fate as happened to Yedurappa and Uma Bharti.
> I believe this is a ploy by BJP/Akalis to use Sidhu clout and cut down Kejriwal and Captain in Punjab.



Not sure about that, but Sidhu has sealed the fate of Anti National Congress and Blu film AAP.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I don't believe any honest person would join back AAP after humiliation. AAP may try hard but veil is off their face and people started realizing what a bunch of self righteous pricks they are.




looking at the statements of the Chotepur , it doesnot look like he wants to join back . Maybe if AAP declare him CM candidate he might consider it

anyhow , he has support of 7 zonal coordinators of AAP Punjab and many other people like Dr Manjit Randhawa , who was once close to Kejriwal and is current member of poltical review committee , former IFS officer Kingra .

real support of Chottepur can only be seen during elections ....its still 5 months away .....saying anything now wont be possible.

who knows AAP agrees to some of the demands of Chottepur and he joins again..........anything can happen .....Capt arminder was once member of Akali Dal , So did Chottepur ......politics mein kuch bhi ho sakda hai.

If AAP considers making Phoolkha as AAP candidate there is still possibilty that Chotepur might consider joining back given that his supporters are given some share in tickets.

personally I dont want to see AAP divided or any other front rising up and taking away anti-incubancy votes......it will only benefit Badals........if god forbid Badal - BJP comes to power in Punjab again .......Punjab wont be in condition to wait for 5 more yrs as there will not be anything left to fight for.


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> looking at the statements of the Chotepur , it doesnot look like he wants to join back . Maybe if AAP declare him CM candidate he might consider it
> 
> anyhow , he has support of 7 zonal coordinators of AAP Punjab and many other people like Dr Manjit Randhawa , who was once close to Kejriwal and is current member of poltical review committee , former IFS officer Kingra .
> 
> real support of Chottepur can only be seen during elections ....its still 5 months away .....saying anything now wont be possible.
> 
> who knows AAP agrees to some of the demands of Chottepur and he joins again..........anything can happen .....Capt arminder was once member of Akali Dal , So did Chottepur ......politics mein kuch bhi ho sakda hai.
> 
> If AAP considers making Phoolkha as AAP candidate there is still possibilty that Chotepur might consider joining back given that his supporters are given some share in tickets.
> 
> personally I dont want to see AAP divided or any other front rising up and taking away anti-incubancy votes......it will only benefit Badals........if god forbid Badal - BJP comes to power in Punjab again .......Punjab wont be in condition to wait for 5 more yrs as there will not be anything left to fight for.



I agree, hope Captain or Sidhu's new party wins the election


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771967875724746752


----------



## Prometheus

Echo_419 said:


> I agree, hope Captain or Sidhu's new party wins the election



Sidhu cant win majority .....he wont be able to get 117 candidates who can pull support...........he has been out of Punjab for a very long time...........best he can win 2-3 seats in amritsar .......Pargat SIngh surprisingly pulls of his Jalandhar seat ..........only Bains looks save .....but they cant win outside Ludhiana . ....In Ludhiana AAP will be a loser due to the support of Bains...........in AMritsar BJP will at back foot. .........Jalandhar is typically a strong hold of congress...its expected to stay the same .

They dont have any organisation


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772102053808054273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772104437703725062

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772109475792564224


----------



## 911

Stephen Cohen said:


> Kejriwal will SOON have ULCERS ; INSOMNIA and Heart disease
> because of his party members
> 
> That woman has filed a police complaint that she was given a sedative laced cold drink
> 
> And that she had gone to him to make a Ration card


The woman in video and the woman in photos are different. Woman in video look more like a prostitute while the woman in photos look like someone who is being forced/harrased to be with him.

In any case, torturing woman is ridiculous especialy for a woman welfare guy. Wonder how many more woman he traped.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/706523871285915648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772116846774321152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771667401129676800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/317480266518106112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772036558836948995

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772043871769415680


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755693699431030784


----------



## 911

ranjeet said:


> Any Idea who this national leader is?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772018464357773317
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772022204624166912


Could be Arvind Kejriwal himself boht rangila admi hai


----------



## Soumitra

*Sacked AAP Minister Arrested In Delhi After Woman Files Rape Case*

*http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/case...eep-kumar-after-woman-alleges-rape-1454178?fb*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Swayamsevak Binish, hacked to death in Thilankeri , Kannur by cpm goons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

@Juggernautjatt now intellectual wing AAP Punjab has revolted ....7 days ultimatum given for reinstating Chottepur.......Its a small group not as large as youth wing....just around 2000 people.....but these are the people who used to plan stragies and policies for party


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771999352390909952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772148262971158528
￼￼

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772148262971158528
> ￼￼


 This could be a gem if it's true!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nitish Kumar's transformation from susashan babu to kusashan babu is now complete! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772158861595648000

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...from-punjab/story-4ubVYnZ9fnZPKtBbjmEkEN.html

Isko kehte hain pagal ho jana

AAP has called back their "OBSERVERS" ( Read Collection agents of Durgesh Pathak) from Punjab ...a move seen as a coming under protests from local AAP leaders 

Another Part of the news - Sanjay Singh said he wants to reach on an understanding with FORTH FRONT led by Navjot Sidhu ............Hinting at possible coalation

So Chottepur coming Back via Forth front colation ?

lots of stuff happening on daily basis...........good thing AAP is getting back to senses


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Three ex-CJIs echo judge’s claim on SC collegium!*

DELHI: Transparency and consensus are needed in the Supreme Courtcollegium proceedings for selecting judges, three former CJIs have said in support of Justice J Chelameswar's unprecedented decision to stay away from collegium meetings.

During their tenure as CJIs, they had never faced a problem in achieving consensus among members of the collegium, they said.

Each believed in free and frank discussion on merits and demerits of a person in the zone of consideration and they said names were recommended only when there was a consensus. Justice Sathasivam, now governor of Kerala, told TOI that transparency as well as consensus are two crucial aspects of any selection process, more so when persons are selected for appointment as judges of the Supreme Court or the high courts.

Justice Lodha said smooth functioning of the collegium depends on two crucial aspects — the head of the institution (CJI) and the attempt to find consensus. "It takes time to find consensus. Before placing a name before the collegium, adequate material on antecedents, merit and capability of the person must be collected from every possible source. There should be free and frank exchange of views. If consensus eludes a particular name, it should not be recommended on the basis of majority," he said.

Reflecting on Justice Chelameswar's opacity charge against collegium, Justices Sathasivam and Lodha favoured recording of views of the collegium members on names considered for appointment of judges to improve transparency. Justice Lodha said: "The views of members of the collegium were not recorded earlier because every member trusted the other. They had trust in each other. With passage of time and with all that is happening around, transparency is the need of the hour." Justice Balakrishnan agreed that there should be transparency and consensus among the collegium members prior to recommending a person for appointment. But he was against recording of collegium members' views on a person in the zone of consideration.

"Overwhelming majority of the persons considered for appointment to the Supreme Court are all chief justices of high courts. Members of the collegium may have an adverse view on a CJ of the HC and he is entitled to express it in the collegium meeting. But to record it is to give credence to a view as gospel. Moreover, if these records get leaked, the person officiating as HC CJ would find himself in a piquant situation.

NEW DELHI: Transparency and consensus are needed in the Supreme Courtcollegium proceedings for selecting judges, three former CJIs have said in support of Justice J Chelameswar's unprecedented decision to stay away from collegium meetings.

During their tenure as CJIs, they had never faced a problem in achieving consensus among members of the collegium, they said.

Each believed in free and frank discussion on merits and demerits of a person in the zone of consideration and they said names were recommended only when there was a consensus. Justice Sathasivam, now governor of Kerala, told TOI that transparency as well as consensus are two crucial aspects of any selection process, more so when persons are selected for appointment as judges of the Supreme Court or the high courts.

Justice Lodha said smooth functioning of the collegium depends on two crucial aspects — the head of the institution (CJI) and the attempt to find consensus. "It takes time to find consensus. Before placing a name before the collegium, adequate material on antecedents, merit and capability of the person must be collected from every possible source. There should be free and frank exchange of views. If consensus eludes a particular name, it should not be recommended on the basis of majority," he said.

Reflecting on Justice Chelameswar's opacity charge against collegium, Justices Sathasivam and Lodha favoured recording of views of the collegium members on names considered for appointment of judges to improve transparency. Justice Lodha said: "The views of members of the collegium were not recorded earlier because every member trusted the other. They had trust in each other. With passage of time and with all that is happening around, transparency is the need of the hour." Justice Balakrishnan agreed that there should be transparency and consensus among the collegium members prior to recommending a person for appointment. But he was against recording of collegium members' views on a person in the zone of consideration.

"Overwhelming majority of the persons considered for appointment to the Supreme Court are all chief justices of high courts. Members of the collegium may have an adverse view on a CJ of the HC and he is entitled to express it in the collegium meeting. But to record it is to give credence to a view as gospel. Moreover, if these records get leaked, the person officiating as HC CJ would find himself in a piquant situation.

How can the views of collegium members expressing an unverified charge against a sitting CJ be recorded without giving the latter a chance to rebut? This will also be against principles of natural justice," Justice Balakrishnan said.

Justice Balakrishnan said: "The collegium is not a departmental promotion committee to record every charge against a person. Collegium is a body comprising senior-most Supreme Court judges who are responsible persons. If there is no consensus on a name, that person should never be recommended for appointment."

*Top Comment*
K G Balkrishnan was the Most corrupt of the CJI s in recent years. Best is to keep him out of any credible news !S Kumar
But Justices Sathasivam and Lodha differed with Justice Balakrishnan on recording the meetings. "Transparency is important for the health of a system, be it collegium or any other selection process. Hence, recording views of collegium members is essential. Views of each member on a particular name in zone of consideration must be recorded and should form part of the record sent to the government along with the recommendation," Justice Sathasivam said. "However, consensus on a name recommended for appointment as judge is more important than transparency.

If there is a single valid dissent to a name, that person should not be recommended for appointment as a judge," he added.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...laim-on-SC-collegium/articleshow/53999428.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 911

http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/exclus...t-went-down-at-kashmir-all-party-meet-1454104

*The top ten hurdles in the Kashmir Valley as identified by the government.*

1. The use of social media for false rumours to instigate youth to lead and mobilise violent mobs
2. Stone pelting on security forces by radicalised and incited youth
3. Armed militants are also mixed with stone-pelting mobs and are addressing rallies
4. Militants using cover of such agitating mobs have been firing at security forces and lobbing grenades, provoking security forces to retaliate
5. Attacks/threats on government officers, political representatives and families of policemen
6. No identifiable leadership of protests
7. Infiltration attempts from Pakistan continue
8. Common people are facing hardships because of continuous hartal calls and forced bandhs
9. Several peaceful protests with anti-India and pro-Pakistan slogans
10. Challenge of radicalization


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...from-punjab/story-4ubVYnZ9fnZPKtBbjmEkEN.html
> 
> Isko kehte hain pagal ho jana
> 
> AAP has called back their "OBSERVERS" ( Read Collection agents of Durgesh Pathak) from Punjab ...a move seen as a coming under protests from local AAP leaders
> 
> Another Part of the news - Sanjay Singh said he wants to reach on an understanding with FORTH FRONT led by Navjot Sidhu ............Hinting at possible coalation
> 
> So Chottepur coming Back via Forth front colation ?
> 
> lots of stuff happening on daily basis...........good thing AAP is getting back to senses




Even if chottepur goes to 4th front with siddhu, they might partner with congress..no?


----------



## ranjeet

Marxist said:


> Swayamsevak Binish, hacked to death in Thilankeri , Kannur by cpm goons



Main stream media silence on attack on RSS members is deafening.



Prometheus said:


> http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...from-punjab/story-4ubVYnZ9fnZPKtBbjmEkEN.html
> 
> Isko kehte hain pagal ho jana
> 
> AAP has called back their "OBSERVERS" ( Read Collection agents of Durgesh Pathak) from Punjab ...a move seen as a coming under protests from local AAP leaders
> 
> Another Part of the news - Sanjay Singh said he wants to reach on an understanding with FORTH FRONT led by Navjot Sidhu ............Hinting at possible coalation
> 
> So Chottepur coming Back via Forth front colation ?
> 
> lots of stuff happening on daily basis...........good thing AAP is getting back to senses


Let's see if chottepur can swallow his pride and join AAP again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Main stream media silence on attack on RSS members is deafening.
> 
> 
> Let's see if chottepur can swallow his pride and join AAP again.


It will be even worse for AAP, should Chotepur come back. There'll be a demand to see the video clip...& questions will be raised about the propriety. Either way, it's not going to be easy to undo the damage!


----------



## utraash

ranjeet said:


> Main stream media silence on attack on RSS members is deafening.
> 
> 
> Let's see if chottepur can swallow his pride and join AAP again.


Killing right wingers is a sacred duty & keeping mum is mark to pay real tribute to poor right wingers..... 
Oh.. His father was not a gov teacher nor his mother was aaganwadi karyakarta.... 
Oh... He did not pick the gun against the nation to get few accolades posthumous from news outlets... 
Indian media ROT IN HELL ......

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Marxist

ranjeet said:


> Main stream media silence on attack on RSS members is deafening.
> 
> 
> Let's see if chottepur can swallow his pride and join AAP again.



how can I blame MSM when This incident is not even a news for local malayalam media ? They are all celebrating an Albanian fraud's canonization

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Marxist said:


> how can I blame MSM when This incident isnot even a news for local malayalam media ? They are all celebrating a Albanian fraud's canonization


Nothing new. Because for them supporting RSS means supporting radicals. So he was a potential terrorist for them. Most people believe RSS is communal but because they fail to see the aggression by other communities which is not reported. Conversions by other religions is not a crime while ghar wapsi is made national news.

This particular incident aside, its an ideological battle, propaganda, lies, emotional rants, they will use everything. Normal people don't hate each other unless they are provoked, and fed with hateful propaganda. Those who do that are few NGOs, Activists, even Journalists, running on funds. Cut their aid and everything will start to fall in line slowly. Cut their funds, let them cry foul, its the only way they understand.

Only left wing websites/blogs are higher in google rankings. NDTV followed by Scroll.in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


> Swayamsevak Binish, hacked to death in Thilankeri , Kannur by cpm goons



You have a link for this?


----------



## Marxist

Echo_419 said:


> You have a link for this?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772148816669577216

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...hacked-to-death-in-kannur-116090300867_1.html

http://www.newsx.com/national/40226-bjp-worker-hacked-to-death-in-kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

*AAP 2.0 is very different – there’s a new coterie, loyalty to Kejriwal matters more!*

*AAP has sacked its women and child welfare minister Sandeep Kumar because of a video that caught him in a seemingly consensual sexual act. What does this say about the party, and its attitude to personal freedoms?*

The motivation for this speedy sacking is to defuse the media scandal, and prevent political rivals from gaining any advantage. Some AAP leaders have explained the sacking in terms of compulsion or majboori. Even though the party doesn't think that Sandeep Kumar did anything wrong, they have to expel him anyway because that is what is expected of them — this is the gist of the lengthy explanation from senior leader Ashutosh.


That "perception management" is now a key goal of the party is significant. This is an interesting move away from the usual high moralistic discourse on virtue and vice that has dominated AAP's politics in the past, to a notion of morality as a public performance. I see this as part of AAP's repositioning as a party that is concerned about "governability" and "winnability" rather than impractical ideals. This took place during the run-up to the Delhi elections in 2014-15, when the pragmatism versus idealism divide literally split the party.

*AAP has sacked its women and child welfare minister Sandeep Kumar because of a video that caught him in a seemingly consensual sexual act. What does this say about the party, and its attitude to personal freedoms?*

The motivation for this speedy sacking is to defuse the media scandal, and prevent political rivals from gaining any advantage. Some AAP leaders have explained the sacking in terms of compulsion or majboori. Even though the party doesn't think that Sandeep Kumar did anything wrong, they have to expel him anyway because that is what is expected of them — this is the gist of the lengthy explanation from senior leader Ashutosh.


That "perception management" is now a key goal of the party is significant. This is an interesting move away from the usual high moralistic discourse on virtue and vice that has dominated AAP's politics in the past, to a notion of morality as a public performance. I see this as part of AAP's repositioning as a party that is concerned about "governability" and "winnability" rather than impractical ideals. This took place during the run-up to the Delhi elections in 2014-15, when the pragmatism versus idealism divide literally split the party.

Apart from public perceptions, I think other calculations went into the decision to sack Kumar and are related to internal party tensions. When similar "sex scandals" and allegations of domestic violence have engulfed other leaders (Kumar Vishwas, Somnath Bharti), the party has rushed to defend them. Why was Kumar sacked — what makes him more politically expendable than the others?

*Over the last few months, Kejriwal has continued doing the David and Goliath act with the Modi government. To some extent, this is meant to show how little the Delhi CM can do, but he often dramatises the unequal battle ("Modi may kill me", etc). How long can AAP hold the "not like other parties" pose? *

AAP's main identity is that of a political outsider that takes on the establishment. The melodramatic flourishes of its David-Goliath confrontation with the Modi government is a reflection of that anti-establishment political style. It's always difficult to maintain an outsider identity when you become an insider. AAP experienced this in its first term, and the "CM on dharna" episode is believed to have engineered its fall from public grace.
Since its re-election in 2015, the agitational politics of the party has been muted, and we don't have the party-as-government protesting on the street anymore. Instead, the conflict has been personalised, as the Kejriwal-versus-Modi scenario of two lone warriors on the battlefield. This reflects the "strongman" turn taken by Indian politics (and for that matter, politics around the world today, think Trump and Erdogan) since the 2014 elections, and the rise of the Great Leader narrative. Paralleling the elevation of Modi within the BJP we have the repositioning of Kejriwal as the supreme authority within the AAP. 

*Are there diminishing returns to this "war with the Centre" narrative?*

There's certainly fatigue and sarcasm in media/social media discussions of late, and I don't think it will work very effectively in the context of the upcoming Punjab electoral mobilisations, where the federal relationship is cast differently, and central assistance is regarded as financially and politically valuable for the state at many levels.

*Which section of the public is AAP now directing its actions at?*

Rather than a specific caste-class constituency, I think these incidents underline the importance of the "media public" for AAP. The media public is the imagined audience of TV news and debates, Twitter gossip and Facebook controversies.

*How do you see its growth beyond Delhi?*

This is an interesting moment for AAP. Unlike the first time when they moved from Delhi to the national stage in the 2014 election by trying to scale up their message without much localised adaptation, they are doing this niche marketing, and tailoring their message in Punjab, Goa and Gujarat. So we often get mixed messages. Sometimes they do the things they once rejected, like pandering to identity politics in various forms, from penance at the Golden Temple to this Jain muni defence.

The question of AAP's growth beyond Delhi is also a question about the urban character of its politics. So far, AAP's politics has been about delivery of basic civic amenities like water, electricity, education, and health — how will that translate across rural Punjab, where the issues such as agrarian distress, drug cartels, etc. cannot be resolved by visible, "quick fix" solutions (like rolling out mobile health clinics or slashing electricity prices)?

There's also a marked difference between AAP 1.0 and AAP 2.0. There's a new coterie, a sense of central command, and opacity in decision-making. It's all done by a tight clique of men, and personal loyalty to Kejriwal seems to matter greatly in the way the party is structured.

http://m.timesofindia.com/home/sund...ers-more-Srirupa-Roy/articleshow/53997708.cms


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772354304417992704


----------



## ranjeet

*'Sex Minister' Sandeep Kumar did not disclose wife's pregnancy details*

"Documents in the possession of The Sunday Standard show Kumar misused his official position to make the pregnancy of his adored wife—he had confessed to touching her feet every morning before he went to work—easier. The ministry remained headless until May 6 when he returned from the Big Apple. On May 3, while in New York, he summoned his personal secretary Praveen Singh in the Delhi government to fly to the US on the taxpayers’ money. Three days later, he returned to Delhi and directed the PS to admit his wife in Elmhurst Hospital. On June 10, she gave birth to a baby boy, Rudra Pratap Singh.* A copy of the child’s birth certificate proclaiming him to be a US citizen is with this paper."
*
http://www.newindianexpress.com/the...egnancy-details/2016/09/04/article3610971.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

Echo_419 said:


> You have a link for this?


Sir, pls refer to below link.http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...ed-by-suspected-cpim-supporter-in-kerala.html


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> Swayamsevak Binish, hacked to death in Thilankeri , Kannur by cpm goons


CPM in Kerala executing ideological opponents in ISIS style. Could be that ISIS is masquerading as CPM?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...from-punjab/story-4ubVYnZ9fnZPKtBbjmEkEN.html
> 
> Isko kehte hain pagal ho jana
> 
> AAP has called back their "OBSERVERS" ( Read Collection agents of Durgesh Pathak) from Punjab ...a move seen as a coming under protests from local AAP leaders
> 
> Another Part of the news - Sanjay Singh said he wants to reach on an understanding with FORTH FRONT led by Navjot Sidhu ............Hinting at possible coalation
> 
> So Chottepur coming Back via Forth front colation ?
> 
> lots of stuff happening on daily basis...........good thing AAP is getting back to senses


Ghuggi is the new conveyor and lala ji himself is coming on 18th to takeover party... congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Punjab AAP leader urges Arvind Kejriwal to sack Ashutosh
*
Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Devendra Singh Sehrawat on Sunday slammed his party colleagueAshutosh for comparing tainted minister Sandeep Kumarwith Mahatma Gandhi and urged party supremo Arvind Kejriwal to sack him with immediate effect.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...kejriwal-to-sack-ashutosh-116090400318_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772472478065188864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772402483020701696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772361267348512769

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A_Poster

IndoCarib said:


> *Punjab AAP leader urges Arvind Kejriwal to sack Ashutosh
> *
> Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) leader Devendra Singh Sehrawat on Sunday slammed his party colleagueAshutosh for comparing tainted minister Sandeep Kumarwith Mahatma Gandhi and urged party supremo Arvind Kejriwal to sack him with immediate effect.
> 
> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...kejriwal-to-sack-ashutosh-116090400318_1.html




It is pleasure to see AAP disintegrating. Even though it would adversely affect me, I wish even more hardship on idiots of Delhi so they may know full extent of consequences of voting bloody fools in. A nasty fast acting noxious substance is better than a slow poison.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772549454612299776
Another self goal by AAP. This could just be the start of AAP's downfall in Gujarat! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772562469252313089

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Senior AAP ministers exploiting women, MLA tells Arvind Kejriwal*

NEW DELHI: A day after former AAP minister Sandeep Kumar was arrested by Delhi Police on allegations of raping a woman, another party MLA has raised concern about "debauchery" in the party and embarked on a "fact finding mission" to Punjab.

Bijwasan MLA Devinder Sehrawat has written to CM Arvind Kejriwal, saying he had heard about senior partymen in Delhi and Punjab exploiting women. He admitted he had no proof to substantiate these reports.

"I saw disturbing reports about women being exploited in Punjab in return for, or on promise of, a ticket. Am meeting people in Chandigarh... Delhi MLAs are unaware about what is being done by (senior party members) in Punjab," Sehrawat's letter said.

The MLA added: "(Another senior member) is doing the same in Delhi... His photos with girls have surfaced regularly. The situation is getting indefensible and disgraceful... Justifications by Ashutosh are not as per acceptable
value systems."

The party brushed away Sehrawat's letter as the "rant of a disgruntled MLA".

AAP said it would not react to MLA Devinder Sehrawat's letter on "debauchery" within the party.

"He has no proof to substantiate these claims. We will not react to baseless allegations," Delhi convenor Dilip Pandey said. "As an MLA, he is aware of the platform within the party where he can place his concerns," Pandey added.


In another letter written to a government spokesman, Sehrawat said the "debauchery in the party" had upset him. "Ministers to important post holders are enveloped in serious allegations of debauchery. My voters are questioning me," he said.

Sehrawat told TOI that he had reached Chandigarh and was there of his own accord. "I have heard of allegations against party members that they have been asking for money in exchange for tickets while some have told me that women were also harassed. I will report to the CM," he said.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ells-Arvind-Kejriwal/articleshow/54010050.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Church denies funeral ,Body cremated as per Hindu rituals

www.marunadanmalayali.com/news/special-report/lelamma-funeral-in-hindu-traditions-53503

Secular progressive church from secular kerala

@nair @Levina @SrNair @Iggy @Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> Church denies funeral ,Body cremated as per Hindu rituals
> 
> www.marunadanmalayali.com/news/special-report/lelamma-funeral-in-hindu-traditions-53503
> 
> Secular progressive church from secular kerala
> 
> @nair @Levina @SrNair @Iggy @Nair saab



Christians in Kerala are one of the most conservative you will ever find... Tbh i don't see a future for Christianity, their base in Europe and America is falling to Athiesm rather quickly. We just need to keep the doors closed for NGO's no matter how much Kerry whines..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

BTW, if anyone failed to notice, Brahumantag Bhugti got verified by twitter..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VivasvatManu

Goa elections with 25% christian votes is coming up, so expect the BJP to play along with the new 'saint' in town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772497505393270785
Apparently RAW agents are working in sugar mills with a valid Visa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> @Juggernautjatt now intellectual wing AAP Punjab has revolted ....7 days ultimatum given for reinstating Chottepur.......Its a small group not as large as youth wing....just around 2000 people.....but these are the people who used to plan stragies and policies for party


I think by the end of this month things will get more clear about AAP rebels & fourth front. As of now appointment of Ghuggi is a clear indication that AAP is banking on comedians or artists to gather crowd in their rallies. They have no trust on their conventional leaders.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772819180324319232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772818604555378692


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> @Juggernautjatt now intellectual wing AAP Punjab has revolted ....7 days ultimatum given for reinstating Chottepur.......Its a small group not as large as youth wing....just around 2000 people.....but these are the people who used to plan stragies and policies for party



AAP's Saurabh Bhardwaj is abusing Chhotepur on India today debate.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772809022294659072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772804072504233984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772762885760094208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772676223227027456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772721552223825920
ttps://twitter.com/JantaKaReporter/status/772823654044401664


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771693190495735808
Mallya owed that much & fled.


----------



## nair

I did not get notification for this tag.....wonder why.....

Moronic priest and his ego.... such atrocities should be reported widely to ensure such things doesn't happen.....





Marxist said:


> Church denies funeral ,Body cremated as per Hindu rituals
> 
> www.marunadanmalayali.com/news/special-report/lelamma-funeral-in-hindu-traditions-53503
> 
> Secular progressive church from secular kerala
> 
> @nair @Levina @SrNair @Iggy @Nair saab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

A_Poster said:


> It is pleasure to see AAP disintegrating. Even though it would adversely affect me, I wish even more hardship on idiots of Delhi so they may know full extent of consequences of voting bloody fools in. A nasty fast acting noxious substance is better than a slow poison.




AAP is still going to win Punjab Elections.........just with less majority .

Chill.........its not going anywhere ..........people here dont like sanghis .......they will vote for congress or AAP........not sanghis



ranjeet said:


> AAP's Saurabh Bhardwaj is abusing Chhotepur on India today debate.



Doesnt matter.........I am not interested in any BS .......better to leave it for peace for mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

@danger007 Kya haal chaal hai ...aajkal


----------



## danger007

Star Wars said:


> @danger007 Kya haal chaal hai ...aajkal




I don't get you. but good thing no more religious discussion..


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> AAP is still going to win Punjab Elections.........just with less majority .
> 
> Chill.........its not going anywhere ..........people here dont like sanghis .......they will vote for congress or AAP........not sanghis
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter.........I am not interested in any BS .......better to leave it for peace for mind




no...congress getting 25-30, aap getting between 20-25 and blp+akalis around 20. aap is defiantly not forming govt on its own.


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> no...congress getting 25-30, aap getting between 20-25 and blp+akalis around 20. aap is defiantly not forming govt on its own.




who in their rite mind would vote for sanghi parties like akali- bjp? they cant get 20 seats.........about congress ...they can touch 40 seats .......it depends on sidhu and chotepur how much vote share they can get .......

yesterday 80 office bearers of AAP amritsar resigned in mass...........all work done in last 3 yrs went to gutter


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> who in their rite mind would vote for sanghi parties like akali- bjp? they cant get 20 seats.........about congress ...they can touch 40 seats .......it depends on sidhu and chotepur how much vote share they can get .......
> 
> yesterday 80 office bearers of AAP amritsar resigned in mass...........all work done in last 3 yrs went to gutter



alright...so its decided congress is gonna get the majority...i still think akalis with bjp support will go as high as 18 seats. i told you before only reason aap was drawing people toward it cuz its new party...that's it. its a noob party. 

Come to congress man..told u captian is the best choice we have. dont u get it? :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Taxpayer pays Aam Aadmis' samosa bill which nears Rs 1 crore! *

http://www.newindianexpress.com/the...ears-Rs-1-crore/2016/09/04/article3610995.ece







WTF?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

Prometheus said:


> AAP is still going to win Punjab Elections.........just with less majority .
> 
> Chill.........its not going anywhere ..........people here dont like sanghis .......they will vote for congress or AAP........not sanghis



u elect badals for two terms they misgovernt he state and sanghis are hated for the mess ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

DesiGuy said:


> alright...so its decided congress is gonna get the majority...i still think akalis with bjp support will go as high as 18 seats. i told you before only reason aap was drawing people toward it cuz its new party...that's it. its a noob party.
> 
> Come to congress man..told u captian is the best choice we have. dont u get it? :/



I seriously hope Chotepur joins with Sidhu's party and they end up winning


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> AAP is still going to win Punjab Elections.........just with less majority .
> 
> Chill.........its not going anywhere ..........people here dont like sanghis .......they will vote for congress or AAP........not sanghis
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter.........I am not interested in any BS .......better to leave it for peace for mind



Even you are deserting him now?


----------



## Soumitra

Khatiya pe Batiya


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772992574059610112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Even you are deserting him now?



For Kejrival and his gang, its all about use and throw...

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...s-Amritsar-zone-quit/articleshow/54022988.cms

*80% office-bearers from AAP's Amritsar zone quit*

AAP in crisis mode

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> AAP is still going to win Punjab Elections.........just with less majority .
> Chill.........its not going anywhere ..........people here dont like sanghis .......they will vote for congress or AAP........not sanghis


Let them dream bro.They are not aware of ground situations of the state. Their dreams will break like delhi & bihar after results. There is no chance of SAD-BJP getting anything more than 3rd position. IMO NDA will get something between 14 to 18 seats maximum. 
It seems like AAP will get majority or no.2 position despite of these setbacks. Although 2 months ago they were in position of getting 80/90 seats.



itachii said:


> u elect badals for two terms they misgovernt he state and sanghis are hated for the mess ??


We didn't elected badals alone. We elected alliance of Badals & Sanghis. So both Badals & Sanghis equally deserve hate for the mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Kejrival goes on a 10 day Holiday...again ...ye chutiya kabhi kam karta bhi hai ??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> Kejrival goes on a 10 day Holiday...again ...ye chitiya kabhi kam karta bhi hai ??



modiji aur LG mujhe kaam nahi karne dete. Ab Sanhi Mujhe aaram nahi karne dete


----------



## Star Wars

It seems, Chota chor and Bada chor has run away form the country....


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Let them dream bro.They are not aware of ground situations of the state. Their dreams will break like delhi & bihar after results. There is no chance of SAD-BJP getting anything more than 3rd position. IMO NDA will get something between 14 to 18 seats maximum.
> It seems like AAP will get majority or no.2 position despite of these setbacks. Although 2 months ago they were in position of getting 80/90 seats.
> 
> 
> We didn't elected badals alone. We elected alliance of Badals & Sanghis. So both Badals & Sanghis equally deserve hate for the mess.




yeah.....AAP messed up big time..........they are trying to damage control now but things are not good..........they have to cancel tickets to the likes of Aman arora , Gurpreet Bhatti and Baljinder Kaur .....thats the one way to look good now

They made Gugghi as Convenor ....as he going to stand from Batala to cut back effect of Chottepur...........poor lads didnt knew Batala is area of Chottepur as well as Sidhu.

I am still hopeful that good sense will prevail and they do justice with Chotepur ....I am gonna vote there where Chotepur says .........enough of this nonsense



ranjeet said:


> Even you are deserting him now?



I am a no body ......what I can do 



itachii said:


> u elect badals for two terms they misgovernt he state and sanghis are hated for the mess ??



Badal is also a Sanghi ..........he turned our Akali Dal into a sanghi dal like BJP and Shiv sena

have u heard about Gau Sewa tax?



DesiGuy said:


> alright...so its decided congress is gonna get the majority...i still think akalis with bjp support will go as high as 18 seats. i told you before only reason aap was drawing people toward it cuz its new party...that's it. its a noob party.
> 
> Come to congress man..told u captian is the best choice we have. dont u get it? :/




Capt is an Idiot ......end of discussion


----------



## ranjeet

Khats stolen after RaGa's Khatiya pe batiya 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773073061675405312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773074023630733312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773074393010495488

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Star Wars said:


> Kejrival goes on a 10 day Holiday...again ...ye chutiya kabhi kam karta bhi hai ??



He is not chootiya. Delhites are


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> It seems, Chota chor and Bada chor has run away form the country....


You mean Papa Chor and Baby Chor?


----------



## VivasvatManu

ranjeet said:


> Khats stolen after RaGa's Khatiya pe batiya
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773073061675405312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773074023630733312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773074393010495488



This is beyond Funny  ...... rahul gandhi exist in politics to provide us with non stop entertainment.


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


>



Congies and CPM have been whining about this, which means it is a good thing...



ranjeet said:


> You mean Papa Chor and Baby Chor?



yup


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> Congies and CPM have been whining about this, which means it is a good thing...


It is a good thing theoretically but what about practically

Assmblys which have election in 2017/2018 will they have 6/7 year terms or 2/1 year terms. i dont think parties will like for 2 yr or 1 yr terms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VivasvatManu

Soumitra said:


> It is a god thing theoretically but what about practically
> 
> Assmblys which have election in 2017/2018 will they have 6/7 year terms or 2/1 year terms. i dont think parties will like for 2 yr or 1 yr terms



It can be staggered with small extensions and reductions to bring it into alignment with National elections in a decade.


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> It is a good thing theoretically but what about practically
> 
> Assmblys which have election in 2017/2018 will they have 6/7 year terms or 2/1 year terms. i dont think parties will like for 2 yr or 1 yr terms



Both PM and President are in approval of this i hear...

Also the voting patterns may change drastically as people may vote on national issues than state issues if elections are held all at once...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Soumitra said:


>



This is one hell of an Idea....... If worked out Arnab goswami will be the father of this decision.....

I do not know how this is going to be implemented, but believe me this will have huge impact on governance...... 

You have 3 elections in 5 years - 

1) Local Body
2) Legislative assembly 
3) Parliament......

Now an average 1 1/2 year gap, you have close 3 months of code of conduct, which will spread close to 9 months, add that to the amount of time spend by the ministers on the rally's........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Modi has put this idea in both his interviews. Guys I think we need a detailed discussion on this - theoretical results , practical implications, political maneuvering etc. We can have a dedicated thread for it


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> Modi has put this idea in both his interviews. Guys I think we need a detailed discussion on this - theoretical results , practical implications, political maneuvering etc. We can have a dedicated thread for it



Downside is, opposition parties will be nearly jobless for 4 years. Last 6 months of elections shit will hit the fan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Any idea when this stupid govt. will repeal RTE ?





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1809869742626544





ye kya Nautanki hai ????


----------



## itachii

Prometheus said:


> have u heard about Gau Sewa tax?



is it some kind of tax for protecting cows ?


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> Any idea when this stupid govt. will repeal RTE ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1809869742626544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ye kya Nautanki hai ????




After reading this...I really doubt:


BJP’s Soft Bigotry In Education: The Real Story Behind Sacking Of RSS Goa Chief

The old media wants to tell you that Subhash Velingkar was sacked for his opposition to government aid to English medium schools. But that is not the case.

The real reason is that the government is giving aid only to minority (mostly church-run) English medium schools and not to those run by the majority.


In a very significant development, on 31 August 2016, the popular RSS chief in Goa, Subhash Velingkar vowed to defeat the BJP and endorse another alternative in the upcoming 2017 Assembly elections in the state. Velingkar told reporters:

The political front which Bharatiya Bhasha Surakhsha Manch (BBSM) would be floating will go it alone in the polls. We can join hands with Maharashtrawadi Gomantak Party (MGP) if they withdraw support to the BJP.

Now, consider how the mainstream media reported this news. Here is what _The Indian Express_ had to say: “BBSM has been demanding that regional languages (Konkani and Marathi) be made the Medium of Instruction in Goa’s elementary schools, and Government should stop the grants of English medium schools.”

If one goes by the old media’s news reports like the above, one would get the impression that Velingkar is opposing the grants to English medium. Case closed.

But is he really? There is more to it than meets the eye.

*Back Story*

Since the 1990s, Goa’s policy has been to only fund Konkani and Marathi medium primary schools. Of course, English medium schools were not outlawed. It’s just that they couldn’t get funding from the government. That changed in 2011.

Here’s how the composition of aided schools looked like in 2011: Konkani (135), Marathi (40), English (Nil)

Responding to various claims by the church and by parents, in 2011, the Congress government decided to allow aid for English medium schools as well. Guess what happened? About 130-140 schools from the Marathi and Konkani medium immediately took advantage and switched over to English medium.

Almost all of them, 132 out of 140 schools are run by the Church. This is entirely expected because at the end of the day people want English medium.

In 2012, the BJP led by Manohar Parrikar won the Goa assembly elections. This was due to a strategic alliance with the Catholic Church as well as a promise made to the RSS that the policy of funding English medium schools would be overturned.

On 6 June 2012, the Parrikar government issued a notification saying that henceforth only Konkani and Marathi schools will be funded by the government BUT the schools that have switched over to the English Medium in the last one year would continue to get government aid. This is not all. The notification also mandated that only “minority/certain institutions that shifted to English medium would continue to receive funds”.

This predictably blew the RSS fuse under Velingkar and led to the formation of two opposing groups – Bharatiya Bhasha Suraksha Manch (BBSM) which was opposed to the aid to these minority schools, and FORCE - a group of largely Christian educationalists who stood to lose if grants were withdrawn.

This is the back story.

In 2016, there have been hectic parleys between BBSM and the BJP Govt but all appear to be in vain as the government under Lakshmikant Parsekar asserted that only church-run English medium schools would get government aid.

“The grants to English medium minority schools will remain uninterrupted,” Parsekar said on 10 August.

*Root Cause*

The basic reality of education sector in India is that the split is not private vs public but minority vs non-minority. This is what happens each time the government passes a law or makes rules curbing autonomy of the institutions. These rules do not apply to the minority-run institutions. Only the ones run by the majority suffer.

Parrikar may have won Goa largely due to the deal with the Catholic Church which meant the continuation of the govt aid to the Church-run schools. So he feels obligated to honour that deal. Besides, even if the current government tries to withdraw the grants, the schools may be able to restore them using the courts. It is unfortunate however that BJP would extend the aid to only minorities while ignoring the majority.

*Road Ahead*

So what is the solution? Well, this Goa episode is just a small fry in the larger scheme of sectarianism in the Indian education. There can be no reform possible unless this is addressed head on.

The government must start with repealing the 93rd Constitution Amendment and the Right to Education Act. Until the uniformity principle replaces sectarianism in the education sector, no number of “New education policy” will help.

The twin principles of ‘Core Right’ are (a) if the state can’t enforce a law on all, then it should enforce it on none, and (b) if it wants to give aid to religions, then this must be done strictly on the pro-rata basis.

However, the assurance given by the Union HRD Minister Prakash Javadekar in Parliament to not ‘tinker with” Minority institutions on August 12, has further complicated the matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Any idea when this stupid govt. will repeal RTE ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1809869742626544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ye kya Nautanki hai ????


BJP is sucking up to Christians .... they are no worse than congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

@ranjeet @TejasMk3 The new education policy looks good on paper, many Christian priest's have been whining about it on TV. Only pro Hindu party is sucking up to Christians...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> @ranjeet @TejasMk3 The new education policy looks good on paper, many Christian priest's have been whining about it on TV. Only pro Hindu party is sucking up to Christians...


I don't think this government is going to do anything about it. BJP is milking TINA.


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> The new education policy looks good on paper, many Christian priest's have been whining about it on TV.


I havent read much about it...any links or summary?

There wwere some protests about it in TN, calling it "sansritization of education", by the usual suspects. Recall The reality check guy says it doesnt make much of a change, just adds some extra cosmetic bits like yoga etc. Havent really read much on it though

CBSE withdraws it's affiliation to NPS, big popular school: http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...on-of-six-nps-institutions/article9076620.ece

This is pretty much a repeat of what happened during British rule, where all native run schools were shut down.

Incredible how BJP let this law through in the first place to begin with, while stalling others like GST.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> I havent read much about it...any links or summary?
> 
> There wwere some protests about it in TN, calling it "sansritization of education", by the usual suspects. Recall The reality check guy says it doesnt make much of a change, just adds some extra cosmetic bits like yoga etc. Havent really read much on it though
> 
> CBSE withdraws it's affiliation to NPS, big popular school: http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...on-of-six-nps-institutions/article9076620.ece
> 
> This is pretty much a repeat of what happened during British rule, where all native run schools were shut down.
> 
> Incredible how BJP let this law through in the first place to begin with, while stalling others like GST.



If Neither Temple, RTE , Ram Mandir nor UCC is not done by BJP by 2019. Then ill vote for NOTA in 2019


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> If Neither Temple, RTE , Ram Mandir nor UCC is not done by BJP by 2019. Then ill vote for NOTA in 2019




The best part is, here is what they get after all that sucking up:
Indian Church officials support Trade Unions' Sep. 2nd Bharat Bandh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> The best part is, here is what they get after all that sucking up:
> Indian Church officials support Trade Unions' Sep. 2nd Bharat Bandh.



Either way, ill wait until 2019. one part of me tells this has something to do with Supreme Court being this Anti Govt. right now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> BJP is sucking up to Christians .... they are no worse than congress.


It is true that they have not been tough yet on unfair advantages taken by them. I guess restoring equality in eyes of the law might take time. May be an unnecessary battle for now.


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> It is true that they have not been tough yet on unfair advantages taken by them. I guess restoring equality in eyes of the law might take time. May be an unnecessary battle for now.



Considering the amount of NGO's which have been banned by the govt. and the Hindu Artifacts which has been brought back, they are doing something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

ranjeet said:


> Khats stolen after RaGa's Khatiya pe batiya
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773073061675405312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773074023630733312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773074393010495488



Rahul to Farmers after this


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> If Neither Temple, RTE , Ram Mandir nor UCC is not done by BJP by 2019. Then ill vote for NOTA in 2019



I will vote for bjp even if they fail to fulfill all promises ,There is no strong political alternative for Hindus

Another funny video from our padres ,He is performing more miracles than theresa





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=900749446725601

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

itachii said:


> is it some kind of tax for protecting cows ?




Nope ...just another thing done by Badals to please sanghis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Marxist said:


> I will vote for bjp even if they fail to fulfill all promises ,There is no strong political alternative for Hindus
> ]



RTE will in time destroy all Hindu run schools, leaving only Christian run schools... Whats frustrating is after so many queries from so many people the govt. has been absolutely mum on all of these issues..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> Either way, ill wait until 2019. one part of me tells this has something to do with Supreme Court being this Anti Govt. right now..


Dont have a choice anyway....I find it hard to believe that they would completely ignore it. A big issue like this when Churches openly declare their intention to evangelize using education as a frontier, especially when Modi seems quite aware how such things work, perhaps it is the SC/Babu-PR nexii they are to wait for...dont know, lets hope so.

The problem with such issues is that it doesnt give you votes, though it will hurt not just your party, but the entire civilization big time in the future, while the media easily distorts it. Parents for their part are happy if somehow the school fees goes down.
The flip side for congis is that their votebank votes like a herd when told to by their church priest/mullah, so there is an automatic benefit even when most of them probably dont understand what these laws are about. This allows them ruthlessly implement such things.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

Star Wars said:


> RTE will in time destroy all Hindu run schools, leaving only Christian run schools... Whats frustrating is after so many queries from so many people the govt. has been absolutely mum on all of these issues..



i think RTE is applicable to minority institutions also There was a verdict by Kerala High court on this issue(June/july 2016) it says RTE is applicable to unaided minority run institutions (it was St Joseph Public School cherthala vs Some students parents ,Kid was demoted ,when parents moved to court school claimed they are minority institution and RtE is not applicable for them but HC quashed their argument and compensation was given to kid)

Edit here are links for that news

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...o-minority-institutions-hc/article8720229.ece

http://english.mathrubhumi.com/news...oting-class-vi-student-english-news-1.1123386

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VivasvatManu

There should be a petition to Modi govt. to pass a Law freeing ALL schools from the control of Religious Organisations.

Its not enough that there is a separation of the Religion and the State, there HAS to be a separation of religion and Schools too.

Let them hand over ALL properties pertaining to Educational institutions to professional councils.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Marxist said:


> i think RTE is applicable to minority institutions also There was a verdict by Kerala High court on this issue(June/july 2016) it says RTE is applicable to unaided minority run institutions (it was St Joseph Public School cherthala vs Some students parents ,Kid was demoted ,when parents moved to court school claimed they are minority institution and RtE is not applicable for them but HC quashed their argument and compensation was given to kid)
> 
> Edit here are links for that news
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...o-minority-institutions-hc/article8720229.ece
> 
> http://english.mathrubhumi.com/news...oting-class-vi-student-english-news-1.1123386



Not really, check this out:
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-...-rte-with-minority-schools/article8807940.ece

On June 10, the Kerala High Court, in a remarkable verdict, ruled that Section 16 of the Right of Children to Free and Compulsory Education Act, 2009 (RTE Act), that mandates schools to not detain any child before s/he completes elementary education, is applicable to minority educational institutions as well (_Sobha George v. State of Kerala_).

*The Supreme Court had exempted minority schools from the purview of the RTE Act in Pramati Education and Cultural Trust v. Union of India (2014). The High Court located this obligation not in the Act but under Article 21 of the Indian Constitution, which guarantees right to life and liberty. It ruled that no-detention policy (NDP) is in the “best interest” of the child and could independently be considered a fundamental right. *How does this judgment redraw the lines of engagement between minority rights and rights to education? While this judgment is indeed innovative, is it necessarily good?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

TejasMk3 said:


> Not really, check this out:
> http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-...-rte-with-minority-schools/article8807940.ece
> 
> On June 10, the Kerala High Court, in a remarkable verdict, ruled that Section 16 of the Right of Children to Free and Compulsory Education Act, 2009 (RTE Act), that mandates schools to not detain any child before s/he completes elementary education, is applicable to minority educational institutions as well (_Sobha George v. State of Kerala_).
> 
> *The Supreme Court had exempted minority schools from the purview of the RTE Act in Pramati Education and Cultural Trust v. Union of India (2014). The High Court located this obligation not in the Act but under Article 21 of the Indian Constitution, which guarantees right to life and liberty. It ruled that no-detention policy (NDP) is in the “best interest” of the child and could independently be considered a fundamental right. *How does this judgment redraw the lines of engagement between minority rights and rights to education? While this judgment is indeed innovative, is it necessarily good?



In this case Atleast good for that kid he got 35K and an year .... my knowledge on this subject is limited but What I understood is supreme court article 21A valid but gave exemption to minorities based on Article 30 ( http://supremecourtofindia.nic.in/outtoday/41505.pdf ) ...

We Have a different yardstick for Minorities when it comes to educational institutions thanks to Article 30 of our constitution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Let them dream bro.They are not aware of ground situations of the state. Their dreams will break like delhi & bihar after results. There is no chance of SAD-BJP getting anything more than 3rd position. IMO NDA will get something between 14 to 18 seats maximum.
> It seems like AAP will get majority or no.2 position despite of these setbacks. Although 2 months ago they were in position of getting 80/90 seats.
> 
> 
> We didn't elected badals alone. We elected alliance of Badals & Sanghis. So both Badals & Sanghis equally deserve hate for the mess.




http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/pu...-by-organising-rally-in-gurdaspur/291112.html

I attended the meeting of Chottepur today in Gurdaspur.....crowd was impressive ....i was lucky to get inside the hall.......the hall has a sitting capacity of 1000 people.......equal amount was sitting on floor and hundreds were standing or trying to get inside............when i got out of the hall .....even more people were in the garden .

meeting was addressed by office bearers of AAP gurdaspur..........women chief , SC wing chief , Intellectual wing chief , Christian wing chief , .....convenors of all 11 assembly sections of gurdaspur were there .......lots of young people were there.

i think around 5-6 thousand AAP volunteers were there..............nearly everyone associated with AAP in gurdaspur was there.

Tough days for AAP in atleast Gurdaspur


----------



## IndoCarib

*Chances of AAP winning Punjab dim after these 7 damaging controversies*

http://www.indiasamvad.co.in/specia...rsies-show-party-image-severely-damaged-16038

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

*Bomb attack on BJP state office in Kerala*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773234173628653568

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TejasMk3

Marxist said:


> In this case Atleast good for that kid he got 35K and an year .... my knowledge on this subject is limited but What I understood is supreme court article 21A valid but gave exemption to minorities based on Article 30 ( http://supremecourtofindia.nic.in/outtoday/41505.pdf ) ...
> 
> We Have a different yardstick for Minorities when it comes to educational institutions thanks to Article 30 of our constitution


Yeah basically this particular case wrt no detention the court said the no detention rule is a part of "right to life" (strange logic tbh....) and hence the right to life part of it supercedes the RTE exemption given to minorities.

BTW, the same guy Chief Justice Swatanter Kumar, who was a part of the judgement that excluded minorities from RTE, is now the chairperson of the NGT....ecosystem

These people have gone running to Uncle Sam about the NEP
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-killings-in-2015-us/articleshow/53638948.cms

Excluding the other usual Christianity/Islam in danger bits:


> The State Department said religious groups expressed concern about statements by certain government officials suggesting Hinduism should be taught in schools.


Not surprisingly, similar line to the other desert ideology: Muslim Law board protests yoga day
^^ NEP includes Yoga I think, and says use Bharath over the word India, and a few other cosmetic things.

Also this:

No ‘compassion’ for NGO in India leaves Kerry worried



> Mr. Kerry’s request is the highest level at which the NGO issue has ever been taken up bilaterally, though the government’s action against Christian and climate change NGOs has been a thorn in India-U.S. relations for over six years. Officials say they may reconsider their action after the request.
> ....
> 
> Compassion International had been under scrutiny for transferring funds to a Chennai-based NGO and other non-FCRA- registered NGOs, including one allegedly involved in religious conversions, an MHA official told The Hindu. “We put them on the watch list after monitoring them for many months.”
> 
> According to the data with the MHA, Compassion International was the top foreign donor during 2012-13 when it donated Rs. 183.83 crore to NGOs in India, and had been transferring approximately Rs. 150 crores every year since then until it was put on the ‘prior permission’ list



Seems like there is huge pressure from even external quarters on these issues, they are trying to recreate mcaulayization v2.0, in a much more extreme and larger way, just look at difference: huge bigoted screams for something perfectly normal as a part of the country's tradition, while there was not even a whimper when those horrific laws were passed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773398878439735296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773164191524028416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773416322197778432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773416322197778432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

TejasMk3 said:


> ^^ NEP includes Yoga I think, and says use Bharath over the word India, and a few other cosmetic things. Not surprisingly, similar line to the other desert ideology: Muslim Law board protests yoga day
> 
> Also this:
> 
> No ‘compassion’ for NGO in India leaves Kerry worried
> 
> 
> Seems like there is huge pressure from even external quarters on these issues, they are trying to recreate mcaulayization v2.0, in a much more extreme and larger way, just look at difference: huge bigoted screams for something perfectly normal as a part of the countries tradition, while there was not even a whimper when those horrific laws were passed.



Many have been very upset about NEP, especially since Indian Mathematicians have been rightly recognized other than Western ones. This only means, RTE , Temple issue and other steps cannot be taken unless the filth in the justice system has been delt with.

The Maculization of education has been going on for a long time now, these people are desperate to resist the change which is happening in the country. One must understand, these people are not patriotic. These kinds of people exist everywhere. The same type of people supported the Syrian Rebels in Syria and ran off to western countries living a lavish life while Syrian suffered. Same thing happened in Egypt, when these gang of fuckups after supporting Muslim brotherhood ran off to western countries while the people there suffered. Rebels have been busy destroying Ancient Syrian artifacts and Native Syrians have been kicked from Idlib and replaced with Wahabis. During the beginning of the movements in both Syria and Libya these Islamist's used protesters as human shields to fire on security forces. Same thing they are doing now in Kashmir. ISIS which everyone knows was backed by the west has been destroying the historical artifacts in the regions they own. These leftist liberals are absolute scum and they all have the same master no matter which country they belong to. It seems like a concerted effort to destroy all history, tradition, marriage, culture and replace it with the SJW bullshit...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773389124032135173

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773375602946609152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773487358922657792

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773398878439735296
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773164191524028416
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773416322197778432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773416322197778432


*NCW will not just "sit back and accept" Ashutosh's blog: Lalitha Kumaramangalam*

http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...og-lalitha-kumaramangalam-116090500699_1.html

Lalitha kumaramangalam the current chairperson of the NCW was a member of BJP's national executive. She contested the lok sabha elections twice on BJP ticket and lost both the times.
What's more disappointing to see is that the same NCW couldn't do jack against Dayashankar Singh or Salman Khan but since it's AAP party and their are elections in Punjab we will see more of this now and more such things will come out, all guns blazing untill the Punjab and Goa elections are over.


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773362663568977921

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773543977987481600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773536558825758724

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773529447886708737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773527206362550272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773522691441758212
Modi fcuks middle class.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773565103069212672


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

RSS-BJP-Modi-Ambanis-Adani-Media own India!


http://www.jantakareporter.com/hindi/abhisar-sharma/60853/


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773776350591250432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt 

Sidhu and Pargat are ripping lala ji a new one.


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> 
> Sidhu and Pargat are ripping lala ji a new one.



Ky ho gaya ab ?


----------



## Roybot

@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt

*'Sukhbir Badal Has 63 Fake CDs Against Us,' Says Arvind Kejriwal*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/sukh...ays-arvind-kejriwal-1456115?pfrom=home-cities

Is Kejriwal trying to pre-empt some new scandal?

Interesting times ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> 
> *'Sukhbir Badal Has 63 Fake CDs Against Us,' Says Arvind Kejriwal*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/sukh...ays-arvind-kejriwal-1456115?pfrom=home-cities
> 
> Is Kejriwal trying to pre-empt some new scandal?
> 
> Interesting times ahead



63  , That's like almost the entire Delhi AAP ministers..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @Star Wars @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> 
> *'Sukhbir Badal Has 63 Fake CDs Against Us,' Says Arvind Kejriwal*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/sukh...ays-arvind-kejriwal-1456115?pfrom=home-cities
> 
> Is Kejriwal trying to pre-empt some new scandal?
> 
> Interesting times ahead


verdict even before verifying the authenticity?


----------



## Soumitra

*President Pranab Mukherjee gives nod to Constitution Amendment Bill on GST*
The government is aiming to implement GST from 1 April 2017

Livemint
GST deadline a tough ask: Arun Jaitley

The government is aiming to implement GST from 1 April 2017, and is trying to reach out to the common man and industry about the nuts and bolts of the new indirect tax regime.

GST is a singular tax reform that will remove barriers across states and integrate the country into a common market. It will replace multiple indirect taxes levied by the centre and the states including excise duty, service tax, value-added tax, entertainment tax, entry tax and luxury tax.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

LMFAO

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Roybot said:


> View attachment 332396
> 
> 
> LMFAO



lel


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773807617537867776
@Roybot , here is the Video of the incident 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773585818577502209

Yeh sahi mai chutiya hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


>




Thoko Talli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Anna Hazare threatens to agitate against Arvind Kejriwal's AAP government in Delhi*

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/a...ejriwals-aap-government-in-delhi-2995446.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773915111287353345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773901326182854656


----------



## IndoCarib

Rahul Kanwal and Kejriwal on Railways surge pricing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773587788440674304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773762491172155392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773596365486043137

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773903758203944964


----------



## indiatester

IndoCarib said:


> Rahul Kanwal and Kejriwal on Railways surge pricing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773585818577502209
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773587788440674304
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773762491172155392


Oh man... that was brutal. Kerjiwal deserved it though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Rahul Kanwal and Kejriwal on Railways surge pricing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773585818577502209
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773587788440674304


What happened? Has LG stopped Delhi govt's media funding for adverts?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773901326182854656
Right wingers here are not able to defend the indefensible Modi, one who follows "mafias" on Twitter, hence leaving all the CMs of India they ONLY come upon somebody who is not even the CM of any state of India.

This shows how afraid these people are of just one person = Kejriwal.


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> What happened? Has LG stopped Delhi govt's media funding for adverts?



Kejriwal was accusing Kanwal of being Modi's spokesperson. Kanwal's crime ? Tweeting in support of surge pricing !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773582019355750400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773896012704411648
Ruling party put to shame in its own bastion!
ROFOL

_Former BJP Rajya Sabha MP, Navjot Singh Sidhu, on Thursday broke his long silence on the speculation since his resignation from the Rajya Sabha. Sidhu accused his former party of having converted him into a show piece, something that prompted him to leave the party._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773891337905180672
Modi government ruling by fooling:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773850518686957568
Modi government on back foot to not lose middle class votes = Damage control.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773891508336488448


----------



## IndoCarib

*Now, AAP Punjab neta in alleged sex tape*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-in-alleged-sex-tape/articleshow/54158354.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Modi government = Ruling by fooling = Only interested in winning elections.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773887389035036672


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Protests at Amit shah rally only shows how much more demand the party tickets have in GJ.
BJP will be back with a bigger victory margin in gujarat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> Kejriwal was accusing Kanwal of being Modi's spokesperson. Kanwal's crime ? Tweeting in support of surge pricing !
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773582019355750400


Kejriwal deserved the slap he got from them! However I was bit taken aback to see these two journos taking on Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773839249330282496
http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/delhi-india/aap-and-navjot-sidhu/56422/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773822637101420544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773933531122786304
http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...t-kejriwal-asks-is-bjp-losing-gujarat-2253316


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773934658417520640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773939289268756480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773938083976716288


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773928988968353793






http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chao...tel-supporters-break-chairs-1456304?site=full


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773925612369088516

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773919799298682881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773773611756814336
http://scroll.in/latest/815970/gene...amit-shah-to-british-officer-crop-up-in-surat

ROFOLWA!!!!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773892036265115649
For a change, listen to this man:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771339059063119873


----------



## Prometheus

AAP candidate from Nabha was deported from Canada .............a lady has got restraining order against him 

He was one of the person opposed by Chottepur


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> AAP candidate from Nabha was deported from Canada .............a lady has got restraining order against him
> 
> He was one of the person opposed by Chottepur

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## ashok321

Digital India praises poem calling on Army to kill Kashmiris, Minister regrets




*Kapil Sharma asks PM Narendra Modi, 'ye hai aapke acche din', Devendra Fadnavis takes action*

*These are your 'acche din'?: Kapil Sharma asks PM Modi in angry tweet:*

Kapil Sharma claimed he had to bribe BMC and tagged PM Narendra Modi in a tweet, reminding him about his promise of 'acche din'. The Maharashtra chief minister has reacted to the tweet.



*Stampede during naval recruitment exam in Mumbai, many injured:


With such attitude, India to become a superpower soon:*


----------



## Star Wars

Elections in JNU today, lets hope ABVP wins...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TejasMk3

Star Wars said:


> Elections in JNU today, lets hope ABVP wins...


Abhinav Prakash has been tweeting a lot about it, stiff competition, but never before seen support for abvp, should be an even race.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774182454105997315haan bhai.. abhi toh Bhagwan ka hi bharosa hai.. insan toh maan hi nahi raha!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774207646308204544

I assume the Hurriyat themselves have lost control of the crowd.


----------



## ranjeet

I hope this is taken to its logical end. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774204321370140672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> I hope this is taken to its logical end.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774204321370140672



ED has been running riot in the last 2 years, now only if the Justice system was cleansed...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774207646308204544
> 
> I assume the Hurriyat themselves have lost control of the crowd.


Different noises coming from different quarters! Couple of days ago it was as if the deal was done to withdraw all perks.. & yesterday the story was different when usual sickular suspects sticking up for the hardliners & MOH going along with them! I think Rajanath Singh is too appeasing.. & a typical yesteryear mantri! PM & MOD are in similar wave length.. & need go ahead with their hard nosed approach with these scumbags!



ranjeet said:


> I hope this is taken to its logical end.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774204321370140672


Kuch nahi honewala... there are few in Congressis list of personalities who will be protected by the judiciary no matter what! Teesta Setelvad ka kya ukaad liya in logo ne? Bail per bail mil raha hai.. & law enforcement agencies are not allowed to go anywhere near her!


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Different noises coming from different quarters! Couple of days ago it was as if the deal was done to withdraw all perks.. & yesterday the story was different when usual sickular suspects sticking up for the hardliners & MOH going along with them! I think Rajanath Singh is too appeasing.. & a typical yesteryear mantri! PM & MOD are in similar wave length.. & need go ahead with their hard nosed approach with these scumbags!



HM is kind of a softy, while DM is the kind of person who will try to squeeze/save every single penny in a deal.. We have all sorts of people in the ministry. TBH, Rajnath is good as a Home Minister and that soft side does help...Its just not applicable when dealing with separatists in Kashmir.


----------



## Star Wars

Truth about Kapil Sharma issue

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## indiatester

@Star Wars Regarding your signature. It should be "Saam daan bhed dand"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> Truth about Kapil Sharma issue
> 
> View attachment 332752



*Kapil Sharma was issued a stop work notice for unauthorized horizontal extension: BMC*

BMC local ward office -K-west, has claimed that the actor was issued a stop work notice for his ground plus one storied structure at Andheri -west where he had build an additional second floor and also extended the rear side of the ground floor in July this year. The K west assistant municipal commissioner Parag Masurkar told TOI, "The stop work notice was given for the unauthorized horizontal extension to the existing ground plus one storied structure. On August 4 after receiving no reply from the actor the same was demolished."

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...zontal-extension-BMC/articleshow/54249333.cms

Kapil Sharma is now a AAPtard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> *Kapil Sharma was issued a stop work notice for unauthorized horizontal extension: BMC*
> 
> BMC local ward office -K-west, has claimed that the actor was issued a stop work notice for his ground plus one storied structure at Andheri -west where he had build an additional second floor and also extended the rear side of the ground floor in July this year. The K west assistant municipal commissioner Parag Masurkar told TOI, "The stop work notice was given for the unauthorized horizontal extension to the existing ground plus one storied structure. On August 4 after receiving no reply from the actor the same was demolished."
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...zontal-extension-BMC/articleshow/54249333.cms
> 
> Kapil Sharma is now a AAPtard.



He did this deliberately, now he will claim these false allegations are made against him because he spoke against the PM.



indiatester said:


> @Star Wars Regarding your signature. It should be "Saam daan bhed dand"



Doesn't matter...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> He did this deliberately, now he will claim these false allegations are made against him because he spoke against the PM.
> 
> 
> 
> no....



They have asked him to name the official who demanded bribe. If he doesnt respond, he risks losing credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> They have asked him to name the official who demanded bribe. If he doesnt respond, his loses credibility.



Whats funny is, he claims he actually payed the Bribe himself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> He did this deliberately, now he will claim these false allegations are made against him because he spoke against the PM.


Maybe he tweeted while he was drunk! Guy must be kicking himself right now... this is going to boomerang on him badly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Star Wars said:


> Elections in JNU today, lets hope ABVP wins...


My brother voted for ABVP (DUSU) .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Soumitra

911 said:


> My brother voted for ABVP (DUSU) .


when are the results coming?


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> when are the results coming?


I think today itself or tommorow, will confirm once he comes back from jym. But he is in DU not in JNU.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774243028642988032
The way he initially asked and tagged NaMo, it seemed as if he wanted his work to be done somehow (kisi tarha apna kaam nikalwana chahta tha).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

ROFOLWA

Modi's Gujarat model - Patients raped in ICU:

*Apollo doctor arrested for allegedly raping dengue patient in ICU:*


----------



## Soumitra

911 said:


> I think today itself or tommorow, will confirm once he comes back from jym. But he is in DU not in JNU.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774243028642988032
> The way he initially asked and tagged NaMo, it seemed as if he wanted his work to be done somehow (kisi tarha apna kaam nikalwana chahta tha).


would love to have 1 or 2 members in JNU - turning it red to tricolour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ashok321 said:


> ROFOLWA
> 
> Modi's Gujarat model - Patients raped in ICU:
> 
> *Apollo doctor arrested for allegedly raping dengue patient in ICU:*



You Sick bastard !!!!

you find this news funny ????

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> *Kapil Sharma was issued a stop work notice for unauthorized horizontal extension: BMC*
> 
> BMC local ward office -K-west, has claimed that the actor was issued a stop work notice for his ground plus one storied structure at Andheri -west where he had build an additional second floor and also extended the rear side of the ground floor in July this year. The K west assistant municipal commissioner Parag Masurkar told TOI, "The stop work notice was given for the unauthorized horizontal extension to the existing ground plus one storied structure. On August 4 after receiving no reply from the actor the same was demolished."
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...zontal-extension-BMC/articleshow/54249333.cms
> 
> Kapil Sharma is now a AAPtard.


Maybe he was trying to play victim for AAP to capitalize on it in his home state of Punjab!


----------



## 911

http://www.firstpost.com/bollywood/...of-navjot-singh-sidhus-new-party-2997982.html


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> AAP candidate from Nabha was deported from Canada .............a lady has got restraining order against him
> 
> He was one of the person opposed by Chottepur


Any news about what the 4th front is cooking? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774299373928722432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> Maybe he was trying to play victim for AAP to capitalize on it in his home state of Punjab!




I think he was sucking up to either AAP or Sidhu's party.



Robinhood Pandey said:


> You Sick bastard !!!!
> 
> you find this news funny ????



The doctor is from Pakistan who was on a long term visa


----------



## skyisthelimit

IndoCarib said:


> Rahul Kanwal and Kejriwal on Railways surge pricing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773587788440674304
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773762491172155392
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773596365486043137



The funny thing is Khujliwal just stops replying after throwing one line insulting n mockering tweet.
As if he has no balls to accept that he did a error in judging or it was wrong on his part as a person who leads political party and is a CM.

that behavior is same as he does spit and run away.



ashok321 said:


> ROFOLWA
> 
> Modi's Gujarat model - Patients raped in ICU:
> 
> *Apollo doctor arrested for allegedly raping dengue patient in ICU:*



Sir there are more rapes in US and UK as well. Does that mean their central leader or PM or President has to be blamed for that.

Doing rape has nothing to do with leader of nation.

Kuch akal laga bhai, why are you behaving like....



JanjaWeed said:


> Maybe he was trying to play victim for AAP to capitalize on it in his home state of Punjab!



I have strong feeling that this was planned via AAP to divert the attention their s*x videos are getting and change people attention.

Also read somewhere on twitter that Sharma is going to campaign for AAP in Punjab, so perhaps showing his loyalty.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

*Zakir Naik's NGO says it gave Rs 50 lakh to Rajiv Gandhi Foundation
*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...iv-Gandhi-Foundation/articleshow/54258297.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

Someone quote this post and bring me up to date on the Punjab elections..I have no idea what's going on


----------



## ranjeet

AugenBlick said:


> Someone quote this post and bring me up to date on the Punjab elections..I have no idea what's going on



Sidhu did a press conference where he took on Badals and Kejriwal, and right after this media briefing Pargat Singh Ex Akali MLA met with Dr Gandhi MP of AAP who was kicked out of the party by Kejriwal and also Chotepur. I believe they all will come along to fight elections. Kejriwal has quit delhi and shifted to Punjab for good for damage control, today he promised that he will ban Alcohol, meat and tobacco in Amritsar city. If am not wrong it's already banned in and around Harmandir Sahib. (@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt correct me if am wrong here and also give your opinion on this new promise of lala ji). 

Akalis are hopping anti incumbancy vote might scatter between AAP and new 4th front of Sidhu/Dr Gandhi/Chotepur.

As far as congress is concerned there is not much news about what they are upto.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> I think he was sucking up to either AAP or Sidhu's party.
> 
> 
> 
> skyisthelimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have strong feeling that this was planned via AAP to divert the attention their s*x videos are getting and change people attention.
> 
> Also read somewhere on twitter that Sharma is going to campaign for AAP in Punjab, so perhaps showing his loyalty.
Click to expand...

BMC is run by the same people to who guys like Kapil Sharma give attendance to & touch their feet to survive in BOM. Why not tag them instead? Oh wait..had he tagged Udhav Thackray, his comedy career in BOM would have ended up in tragedy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Robinhood Pandey said:


> You Sick bastard !!!!
> 
> you find this news funny ????



Reported that post, I suggest everyone does the same

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Only a CM or PM cannot resolve Kashmir issue: Mufti:* 

And the BJP is in a co-op mode with PDP?

MODI EXPOSED!


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> My brother voted for ABVP (DUSU) .


& your brother can celebrate now! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774496280735199232

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> & your brother can celebrate now!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774496280735199232




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774491701780025344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


> & your brother can celebrate now!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774496280735199232



To ashok and the other slimes:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774491701780025344


Story of INC. Next time around Congress will win 45 seats in national elections..& I will send a similar tweet!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


> Story of INC. Next time around Congress will win 45 seats in national elections..& I will send a similar tweet!



I hope to live to the day when Congress winning single digit seats in lok sabha is a regular established thing....and I can tell my grandkids the funny story of their decline.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nilgiri said:


> I hope to live to the day when Congress winning single digit seats in lok sabha is a regular established thing....and I can tell my grandkids the funny story of their decline.


You may not have to wait for too long. May happen within next couple of terms. Let's just hope & pray Pappu stays at the helm!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


> You may not have to wait for too long. May happen within next couple of terms. Let's just hope & pray Pappu stays at the helm!



Yah but them winning good number seats are still in living memory. It needs to get expunged thoroughly over a long period of time hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

#BharatKiBarbadi JNU ka kyaa haal hai? Any updates? 

Have they turned Nationalists or still are jholachaap

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

JanjaWeed said:


> & your brother can celebrate now!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774496280735199232


Yes it was bound to happen! When yesterday i asked him _arre aaj DUSU ke elections the tune kisko vote diya
_
His reply was _kya abhi tak result nhi aya ABVP jeet gyi hogi dekh news pe 
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Nilgiri said:


> I hope to live to the day when Congress winning single digit seats in lok sabha is a regular established thing....and I can tell my grandkids the funny story of their decline.



Hope to see Anti National Congress status removed as a PAN India party.



Soumitra said:


> #BharatKiBarbadi JNU ka kyaa haal hai? Any updates?
> 
> Have they turned Nationalists or still are jholachaap



#*DUSUPolls* results: ABVP takes Pres, VP and Secy posts, NSUI wins Joint Secy.
#*KanhaiyaKumar* kicked out!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 911

@Nilgiri Bro you can understand Hindi? I thought you were Tamil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

911 said:


> @Nilgiri Bro you can understand Hindi? I thought you were Tamil.



Yes tamil is my mother tongue...but I learned Hindi too. It somewhat easy since I also learned sanskrit to large amount.

But I suck at writing Hindi lol. Its why I type just English and tamil for most part.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774545545801060352

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

*AAP neta tries to rape minor in Punjab, booked*
*http://linkis.com/indiatimes.com/NfFY1*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> Sidhu did a press conference where he took on Badals and Kejriwal, and right after this media briefing Pargat Singh Ex Akali MLA met with Dr Gandhi MP of AAP who was kicked out of the party by Kejriwal and also Chotepur. I believe they all will come along to fight elections. Kejriwal has quit delhi and shifted to Punjab for good for damage control, today he promised that he will ban Alcohol, meat and tobacco in Amritsar city. If am not wrong it's already banned in and around Harmandir Sahib. (@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt correct me if am wrong here and also give your opinion on this new promise of lala ji).
> 
> Akalis are hopping anti incumbancy vote might scatter between AAP and new 4th front of Sidhu/Dr Gandhi/Chotepur.
> 
> As far as congress is concerned there is not much news about what they are upto.



Waiting for khujliwal to make more promises like he did in Delhi...Free dis Free dat blah blah blah tare dikhaye and chutiya banave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> *AAP neta tries to rape minor in Punjab, booked*
> *http://linkis.com/indiatimes.com/NfFY1*


One more ration card?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A_Poster

@Darmashkian Contrary to what BJP supporters thought in the beginning, this BJP-PDP alliance seem to be good for the country. It is PDP which has taken media offensive against Jihadis, rather them laying blame at the door of center or BJP.



skyisthelimit said:


> Waiting for khujliwal to make more promises like he did in Delhi...Free dis Free dat blah blah blah tare dikhaye and chutiya banave.



Only a rank chuttiya would vote for Kejariwal, after witnessing his antics in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> One more ration card?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774467840158097409


JanjaWeed said:


> One more ration card?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AugenBlick

911 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774467840158097409
> 
> View attachment 333161


----------



## Soumitra

911 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774467840158097409



He forgot Embraer jet Deal. Latest revealation


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> He forgot Embraer jet Deal. Latest revealation


Here is it 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774524336019570688
He is one of the very few nationalist blogger on DailyO. Soon i will post statistics of various left wing websites/blogs of which gives how much space to a different voice and which website is extreme left. Its a work in progress for now .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

911 said:


> Soon i will post statistics of various left wing websites/blogs of which gives how much space to a different voice and which website is extreme left. Its a work in progress for now


Extreme left wing - Kafila
Left wing - Scroll, Dailyo, News Laundry, The wire
Right wing - Swaraj Mag, Op India

There I got you started. Please tag me when you post thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> Extreme left wing - Kafila
> Left wing - Scroll, Dailyo, News Laundry, The wire
> Right wing - Swaraj Mag, Op India
> 
> There I got you started. Please tag me when you post thread


Not only left , but which website is which anti-[party], etc other stats too. It will take time I just started, maybe months since i will be doing it on weekends only. I will tag for sure.


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774574215261401088

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774574215261401088



She has been doing that from day 1, has led to many folks leaving her party and joining BJP....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> She has been doing that from day 1, has led to many folks leaving her party and joining BJP....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Soumitra said:


> Extreme left wing - Kafila
> Left wing - Scroll, Dailyo, News Laundry, The wire
> Right wing - Swaraj Mag, Op India
> 
> There I got you started. Please tag me when you post thread


Swarajyamag has really come of age. Its articles these days are really thoughtful, insightful and about current affairs unlike its past avatar few years back.

Its subscription is must for all right wingers I believe.

Firstpost off late has some right wing writers in their panel to balance out the leftist Sens/ Iyers, etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774584613549342720
new CD coming ??

Kejrival has put Rahul Gandhi to shame when it comes to his stupid antiques and his trollish Behaviour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

A_Poster said:


> @Darmashkian Contrary to what BJP supporters thought in the beginning, this BJP-PDP alliance seem to be good for the country. It is PDP which has taken media offensive against Jihadis, rather them laying blame at the door of center or BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a rank chuttiya would vote for Kejariwal, after witnessing his antics in Delhi.



Bhai, there are many of those who will still vote for him. We have a few of them here on forum as well. 

Don't understand why people fail to realize that a real political party with some principles and loyal workers takes time to build. A political party build on the whims of a person and starts fighting state elections, hiring everyone who comes along without any due diligence is bound to be doomed. 

God forbid if AAP wins Punjab what happens and lets see what excuse khujliwal will have running that state. in Delhi he gets away, not in Punjab.



Tridibans said:


> Swarajyamag has really come of age. Its articles these days are really thoughtful, insightful and about current affairs unlike its past avatar few years back.
> 
> Its subscription is must for all right wingers I believe.
> 
> Firstpost off late has some right wing writers in their panel to balance out the leftist Sens/ Iyers, etc....



India needs more such RW publishers to tackle and do a somersault on LW outlets.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774593106423455744

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774593106423455744




Ye to Kejrival(chutiya) nikla....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Ye to Kejrival(chutiya) nikla....


Comedian ka tragedy ho gaya!


----------



## IndoCarib

*Kapil Sharma destroying mangroves: MNS neta
*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...g-mangroves-MNS-neta/articleshow/54260372.cms


----------



## proud_indian

Then Delhi, Now Punjab - Watch how Arvind Kejriwal is caught lying again !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774584613549342720
> new CD coming ??
> 
> Kejrival has put Rahul Gandhi to shame when it comes to his stupid antiques and his trollish Behaviour.


His Sister in law accused him of molestation. These bunch of frauds are genuine AAM AADMI of India. Corrupt, perverts and liars of highest order.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774596818021801984

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AugenBlick

ranjeet said:


> His Sister in law accused him of molestation. These bunch of frauds are genuine AAM AADMI of India. Corrupt, perverts and liars of highest order.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774596818021801984


What a disgusting man.. as expected from AAP member


----------



## 911

proud_indian said:


> Then Delhi, Now Punjab - Watch how Arvind Kejriwal is caught lying again !


Delhi se pehle Varanasi tha . Sala kitna jhoot bolta h...kaamchor.

http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Not...-promise-to-Amritsar/articleshow/54260880.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

911 said:


> Delhi se pehle Varanasi tha . Sala kitna jhoot bolta h...kaamchor.
> 
> http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Not...-promise-to-Amritsar/articleshow/54260880.cms



Kadju has been giving it left and right on SC judges on sickulars recently...

Looks like Leftists are winning in JNU, as per reports of M.Kadju


----------



## 911

Star Wars said:


> Looks like Leftists are winning in JNU, as per reports of M.Kadju


Lets see. Removing extreme left wing garbage from JNU is extremely important. They breed sickulars...


----------



## proud_indian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Kadju has been giving it left and right on SC judges on sickulars recently...
> 
> Looks like Leftists are winning in JNU, as per reports of M.Kadju


Leftist scum came into an alliance after ABVP won a seat last year.


----------



## proud_indian

Hum Ration Card Banate Rahe
Woh Pareshan Karte Rahe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Meanwhile some good news to share from "The Guardian"


https://www.theguardian.com/global-...nt-has-shut-the-door-on-ngos?CMP=share_btn_tw

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> Leftist scum came into an alliance after ABVP won a seat last year.


I believe ABVP won the joint secretary or something in JNU now didn't it? This is after 2001 win by Sambit Patra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> Meanwhile some good news to share from "The Guardian"
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/global-...nt-has-shut-the-door-on-ngos?CMP=share_btn_tw



Starve this assholes of oxygen and let them suffocate to death. Go to facebook and see the pages of Chritian NGO's, its filled with incessant whining..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## VivasvatManu

Star Wars said:


> Starve this assholes of oxygen and let them suffocate to death. Go to facebook and see the pages of Chritian NGO's, its filled with incessant whining..



Not true, there was a ingratiating article by the founder of "Dalit freedom network" comparing Modi to Abraham Lincoln egging him on to teach the evil hindooos and free the slaves ... ooops 'dalits'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> Meanwhile some good news to share from "The Guardian"
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/global-...nt-has-shut-the-door-on-ngos?CMP=share_btn_tw


Glad to know these rats are feeling the heat! Now that their foreign funding is completely controlled & scrutinised by the govt, these scums feel choked! I say strangle & starve them further...don't let them breath again!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

skyisthelimit said:


> Meanwhile some good news to share from "The Guardian"
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/global-...nt-has-shut-the-door-on-ngos?CMP=share_btn_tw


Now that western countries are now developed, have no poverty issues and have developed eco friendly technology, they now threaten developing countries. Either transfer eco friendly tech or get lost. They are concerned because whole Earth is affected .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> Starve this assholes of oxygen and let them suffocate to death. Go to facebook and see the pages of Chritian NGO's, its filled with incessant whining..


The NGO's have done a big disservice to themselves and their ideals by trying to pander to the west and their political ideology. If only they had focused on trying to work with the government instead of creating atrocity literature. Now we will look at all NGO's with doubt unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Soumitra said:


> Extreme left wing - Kafila
> Left wing - Scroll, Dailyo, News Laundry, The wire
> Right wing - Swaraj Mag, Op India
> 
> There I got you started. Please tag me when you post thread



You forgot The Frustrated Indian, we have a far bigger Online presence and fan base than these minnows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Echo_419 said:


> You forgot The Frustrated Indian, we have a far bigger Online presence and fan base than these minnows


Sorry didnt know it. Will check it out. Thanks for the update


----------



## zer_0

sorry if posted before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774647267999424512
So left unity seems to be far tighter than I thought, at-least inside JNU! This place needs to bulldozed along with its faculty!


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774647267999424512
> So left unity seems to be far tighter than I thought, at-least inside JNU! This place needs to bulldozed along with its faculty!



Cant do anything there. It is a gone case like Kerala or West bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774647267999424512
> So left unity seems to be far tighter than I thought, at-least inside JNU! This place needs to bulldozed along with its faculty!



One of my frnds went to jnu, he came out all wrong....



Soumitra said:


> Cant do anything there. It is a gone case like Kerala or West bengal



Kerala has the fastest growth of rss shakas in india. Don't blame us, bjp never bothered to come here until recently.No state is "gone case" there are plenty of patriotsin both WB and Kerala well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774647267999424512
> So left unity seems to be far tighter than I thought, at-least inside JNU! This place needs to bulldozed along with its faculty!


If am not wrong result was supposed to come out on 12th ... what's with the hurry?


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> If am not wrong result was supposed to come out on 12th ... what's with the hurry?


maybe excitement was too much to withhold the news!


----------



## ashok321

*JNUSU polls: Left alliance sweeps all four posts:* *JUST IN:*


----------



## Soumitra

*Can Kejriwal become Punjab's first non-Sikh chief minister?*
*If he does, the Delhi CM would have set another record in India's electoral politics.*
POLITICS
| 4-minute read | 10-09-2016



ASHOK KUMAR UPADHYAY
@ashoupadhyay


Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal began his four-day tour of Punjab on September 8. *On reaching the poll-bound state, he declared, "I have arrived. I will put up my tent and stay here and I will stay until I have uprooted the Badals and put them in jail." *_(Sending Sheila Dixit to jail anyone  )_

This is diametrically opposite to what he said on February 14, 2015 while taking oath as the chief minister of Delhi for the second time.* Back then, he had said, "AAP became arrogant and fought Lok Sabha elections from other states and was taught a lesson. I'm staying in Delhi for five years to work for the city."*

So, the man who promised to stay in Delhi for five years in 2015 is taking a vow in 2016 to stay in Punjab. Why this major change? Is the AAP chief sending a message to the people of Punjab that his party will contest elections under his leadership? Is Kejriwal implying that he is the chief ministerial candidate?

Although speculations of Kejriwal being projected as AAP's CM face in Punjab have been doing the rounds for some time, no declaration or statement to that effect has yet been made. But there are several indicators which give credence to this speculation.

*First, there were reports suggesting AAP is looking for a permanent accommodation for Arvind Kejriwal. The AAP convener was keen on getting a house either in Ludhiana or Phagwara rather than Chandigarh, as both these places are more centrally located. Latest reports say that Kejriwal is set to settle down in Goraya, 33km from Jalandhar.*

As per his own statements also, he will stay in Punjab not only till he defeats the Badals, but till he has ensured that they are put in jail. Arvind Kejriwal’s stated relocation comes at a time when Delhi, which elected him with a record mandate, sees him sparingly. *On September 4, Arvind Kejriwal uploaded a video saying he would take charge of the party's Punjab unit from September, after undergoing surgery.*

In the video, the Delhi chief minister also said, "By the end of the month, the party affairs would be directly under my control." Kejriwal will undergo throat surgery in Bangalore on September 13 to cure his chronic cough and is expected to return on September 22. If he takes direct control of AAP in Punjab, then who could be the chief ministerial candidate?

*The Punjab CM's post is any day more important than chief ministership of Delhi. At best, the Delhi CM is just a glorified mayor, and those who know Kejriwal say he won't accept anyone bigger than him in his party.*

When Navjot Singh Sidhu resigned as the BJP's Rajya Sabha MP, there was euphoria in the AAP camp. The AAP leaders thought that as the chief ministerial candidate, he would ensure a landslide win for the party. *The former cricketer too was hoping for the expected offer, but according to reports, Arvind Kejriwal was only willing to make him a "star campaigner" and not the chief ministerial face. Hence the talks broke down.*

Arvind Kejriwal, currently, is the only chief minister in India without much responsibility. He does not have a single portfolio to look after. *For all practical purposes, deputy chief minister Manish Sisodia is running the state's affairs.*

It is being said that Kejriwal would like to install his deputy CM in his place and set off to govern Punjab. Kejriwal has been missing from all the recent Delhi government advertisements also.* It is the deputy CM's mug that is gracing Delhi government ads all over the city. This arrangement is adding further giving credence to the fact that Kejriwal is getting ready to take over Punjab.*

One of the biggest handicaps of the AAP in Punjab is the missing Sikh face. The party wanted Sidhu to plug the hole, but that fizzled out.

Now Sidhu, well aware of this drawback, is trying to milk the situation. The former cricketer, while launching his new political outfit, Awaaz-e-Punjab, said, "Our slogan is Punjab will win, Punjabiyat will win and Punjabis will win." This barb is directly targeted at Kejriwal. The Delhi CM will face this at every turn of his Punjab campaign and he will have to find some way to overcome it.

Furthermore, Punjab has not seen a non-Sikh chief minister in the last 50 years, and Kejriwal, hailing from Haryana, is neither a Sikh nor well-versed in the Punjabi language. This too is being seen as a big drawback.

The AAP is quite optimistic about the outcome of the Punjab Assembly elections. It had done well in Punjab in the 2014 general elections by winning four of the 13 seats with a 24.4 per cent overall vote share. And that happened when Kejriwal was the face of the party. But can this optimism be converted to reality this time around?

If it does, then Arvind Kejriwal would have set another record in India's electoral politics - of becoming the first non-Sikh CM that Punjab has seen in the last five decades

http://www.dailyo.in/politics/arvin...als-navjot-singh-sidhu-bjp/story/1/12861.html

Ye to dilli waalon ke saath lolwa ho jayega


----------



## ashok321

*Modi summons Anandiben Patel after flop rally, say BJP sources:*

*IAF MiG-21 aircraft crashes in Barmer; Pilot ejects safely:*





*Will close Pak’s transit route to Central Asia if not allowed to trade with India: Ghani*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...india-ghani/story-vRm33SJ9q6E2EOnsBrOBPJ.html


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> *Can Kejriwal become Punjab's first non-Sikh chief minister?*
> *If he does, the Delhi CM would have set another record in India's electoral politics.*
> POLITICS
> | 4-minute read | 10-09-2016
> 
> 
> 
> ASHOK KUMAR UPADHYAY
> @ashoupadhyay
> 
> 
> Delhi CM Arvind Kejriwal began his four-day tour of Punjab on September 8. *On reaching the poll-bound state, he declared, "I have arrived. I will put up my tent and stay here and I will stay until I have uprooted the Badals and put them in jail." *_(Sending Sheila Dixit to jail anyone  )_
> 
> This is diametrically opposite to what he said on February 14, 2015 while taking oath as the chief minister of Delhi for the second time.* Back then, he had said, "AAP became arrogant and fought Lok Sabha elections from other states and was taught a lesson. I'm staying in Delhi for five years to work for the city."*
> 
> So, the man who promised to stay in Delhi for five years in 2015 is taking a vow in 2016 to stay in Punjab. Why this major change? Is the AAP chief sending a message to the people of Punjab that his party will contest elections under his leadership? Is Kejriwal implying that he is the chief ministerial candidate?
> 
> Although speculations of Kejriwal being projected as AAP's CM face in Punjab have been doing the rounds for some time, no declaration or statement to that effect has yet been made. But there are several indicators which give credence to this speculation.
> 
> *First, there were reports suggesting AAP is looking for a permanent accommodation for Arvind Kejriwal. The AAP convener was keen on getting a house either in Ludhiana or Phagwara rather than Chandigarh, as both these places are more centrally located. Latest reports say that Kejriwal is set to settle down in Goraya, 33km from Jalandhar.*
> 
> As per his own statements also, he will stay in Punjab not only till he defeats the Badals, but till he has ensured that they are put in jail. Arvind Kejriwal’s stated relocation comes at a time when Delhi, which elected him with a record mandate, sees him sparingly. *On September 4, Arvind Kejriwal uploaded a video saying he would take charge of the party's Punjab unit from September, after undergoing surgery.*
> 
> In the video, the Delhi chief minister also said, "By the end of the month, the party affairs would be directly under my control." Kejriwal will undergo throat surgery in Bangalore on September 13 to cure his chronic cough and is expected to return on September 22. If he takes direct control of AAP in Punjab, then who could be the chief ministerial candidate?
> 
> *The Punjab CM's post is any day more important than chief ministership of Delhi. At best, the Delhi CM is just a glorified mayor, and those who know Kejriwal say he won't accept anyone bigger than him in his party.*
> 
> When Navjot Singh Sidhu resigned as the BJP's Rajya Sabha MP, there was euphoria in the AAP camp. The AAP leaders thought that as the chief ministerial candidate, he would ensure a landslide win for the party. *The former cricketer too was hoping for the expected offer, but according to reports, Arvind Kejriwal was only willing to make him a "star campaigner" and not the chief ministerial face. Hence the talks broke down.*
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal, currently, is the only chief minister in India without much responsibility. He does not have a single portfolio to look after. *For all practical purposes, deputy chief minister Manish Sisodia is running the state's affairs.*
> 
> It is being said that Kejriwal would like to install his deputy CM in his place and set off to govern Punjab. Kejriwal has been missing from all the recent Delhi government advertisements also.* It is the deputy CM's mug that is gracing Delhi government ads all over the city. This arrangement is adding further giving credence to the fact that Kejriwal is getting ready to take over Punjab.*
> 
> One of the biggest handicaps of the AAP in Punjab is the missing Sikh face. The party wanted Sidhu to plug the hole, but that fizzled out.
> 
> Now Sidhu, well aware of this drawback, is trying to milk the situation. The former cricketer, while launching his new political outfit, Awaaz-e-Punjab, said, "Our slogan is Punjab will win, Punjabiyat will win and Punjabis will win." This barb is directly targeted at Kejriwal. The Delhi CM will face this at every turn of his Punjab campaign and he will have to find some way to overcome it.
> 
> Furthermore, Punjab has not seen a non-Sikh chief minister in the last 50 years, and Kejriwal, hailing from Haryana, is neither a Sikh nor well-versed in the Punjabi language. This too is being seen as a big drawback.
> 
> The AAP is quite optimistic about the outcome of the Punjab Assembly elections. It had done well in Punjab in the 2014 general elections by winning four of the 13 seats with a 24.4 per cent overall vote share. And that happened when Kejriwal was the face of the party. But can this optimism be converted to reality this time around?
> 
> If it does, then Arvind Kejriwal would have set another record in India's electoral politics - of becoming the first non-Sikh CM that Punjab has seen in the last five decades
> 
> http://www.dailyo.in/politics/arvin...als-navjot-singh-sidhu-bjp/story/1/12861.html
> 
> Ye to dilli waalon ke saath lolwa ho jayega



They don't call him Yugpurush for nothing. This man can become CM of any state anywhere anytime! 







----------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774699148549300224

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

New party eej needed PCP.....Pappu Cot-wallah Party. INC is too boring now.


----------



## 911

World Chess Olympiad rankings after round 8
Mens




The only game India lost was against currently rank 1 US. India in this competition for the first time won bronze and China first time won gold last year.

Womens team did bad against lower ranked Israel and Vietnam (SNo. is starting ranks)




Don't jinx 3 more rounds to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

911 said:


> World Chess Olympiad rankings after round 8
> Mens
> View attachment 333286
> 
> The only game India lost was against currently rank 1 US. India in this competition for the first time won bronze and China first time won gold last year.
> 
> Womens team did bad against lower ranked Israel and Vietnam (SNo. is starting ranks)
> View attachment 333287
> 
> Don't jinx 3 more rounds to go.


Fingers crossed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

911 said:


> World Chess Olympiad rankings after round 8
> Mens
> View attachment 333286
> 
> The only game India lost was against currently rank 1 US. India in this competition for the first time won bronze and China first time won gold last year.
> 
> Womens team did bad against lower ranked Israel and Vietnam (SNo. is starting ranks)
> View attachment 333287
> 
> Don't jinx 3 more rounds to go.



I actually watched some of the games by India. Very good performance.

That too this is without Vishy (who never does olympiad). Only P. Harikrishna I would say is a tier 1 prime player on the team....so kudos to everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*More Trouble For AAP, Sexual Harassment Case Against Legislator Amanatulllah Khan*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/case...es-complaint-1457114?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## AugenBlick

IndoCarib said:


> *More Trouble For AAP, Sexual Harassment Case Against Legislator Amanatulllah Khan*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/case...es-complaint-1457114?pfrom=home-lateststories


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...aps-amanatullah-khan/articleshow/46197527.cms

Just another jihadi ... he was sure to make a go for his sister...


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774221166257070080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Something funny, courtesy from FB group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Punjab mein to Ration card issue karne ke skills dekh ke ticket mil rahe hai. 

*Kejriwal gave ticket to person charged with sodomy and torture on teen, sold tickets*

"The three leaders who tried to meet Arvind Kejriwal today to discuss the same issue were thrown out. They staged a protest outside Kejriwal's camp office in Ludhiana and criticised him."

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/aap-arvind-kejriwal-amarjeet-singh-sodomy-charges/1/761531.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774626304138379264


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774626304138379264


Lol. 5000 voters.



Nilgiri said:


> That too this is without Vishy (who never does olympiad). Only P. Harikrishna I would say is a tier 1 prime player on the team....so kudos to everyone.


Yep he isn't playing.



Echo_419 said:


> You forgot The Frustrated Indian, we have a far bigger Online presence and fan base than these minnows


But if you search a keyword on Google, mostly left websites appear on top . A clueless person will take their propaganda for granted.

https://mobile.twitter.com/AdityaMenon22?p=s
Reading anti Hindu rants by this guy seems he is seeking attention or a Muslim life partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Some good news for Gurugram .... Iffco, Signature and Rajiv chowks to get flyovers and underpass, I hope they have made plans for the future and not the solutions to existing problems. 

http://www.jagran.com/haryana/gurgaon-14672978.html
योजना का प्रारूप

इफको चौक

इफको चौक पर सुखराली तथा सेक्टर 17-18 की तरफ से आने वाले वाहनों को जयपुर तथा महरौली जाने के लिए यू-टर्न फ्लाईओवर का निर्माण किया जाएगा। इसी प्रकार का यू-टर्न फ्लाईओवर हुडा सिटी सेंटर तथा महरौली की तरफ से आने वाले ट्रैफिक के लिए दिल्ली व सुखराली की तरफ जाने के लिए बनाया जाएगा। प्रत्येक फ्लाईओवर की चौड़ाई लगभग 18.5 मीटर रहेगी। हुडा सिटी सेंटर से महरौली जाने के लिए राईट टर्न अंडरपास बनाया जाएगा और पैदल यात्रियों के लिए भी एनएच-8 व एमजी रोड को पार करने के लिए पांच मीटर चौड़ा सब-वे का निर्माण किया जाएगा। इसके अलावा, गैर मोटरयुक्त ट्रांसपोर्ट जैसे साईकिल आदि और पैदल यात्रियों के लिए सर्विस रोड के साथ अलग-अलग ट्रैक बनेंगे। पैदल यात्रियों के लिए दो फुट ओवरब्रिज भी बनाए जाएंगे, जो सुखराली गांव की तरफ से वैस्टिन होटल के सामने तक बनेंगे और इनमें सीढि़यों के अलावा एस्केलेटर की सुविधा भी होगी।

सिग्नेचर चौक

यहां पर चार लेन का दो तरफ जाने वाला फ्लाईओवर महाराणा प्रताप चौक पर बनाने का प्रस्ताव है, जिसमें किसी भी तरफ जाने के लिए दो लेन होंगी। इसी प्रकार तीन-तीन लेन का अंडरपास हुडा सिटी सेंटर-गुड़गांव रोड पर बनाया जाएगा, जिससे पुराने गुड़गांव और नए गुड़गांव के बीच ट्रैफिक लाइट फ्री आवागमन संभव होगा। महाराणा प्रताप चौक से हुडा सिटी सेंटर तक की सड़क को चौड़ा कर एक्सप्रेस-वे के दोनों तरफ सर्विस लेन बनाई जाएगी। इस चौराहे पर भी साईकिल ट्रैक तथा पैदल यात्रियों के लिए फुटपाथ के अलावा, एक्सप्रेस-वे को सुविधाजनक ढंग से पार करने के लिए दो फुटओवरब्रिज बनाए जाएंगे, जहां पर सीढि़यों के साथ-साथ एस्केलेटर भी होंगे।

राजीव चौक

चौक पर दो-दो लेन के अंडरपास बनाए जाएंगे ताकि, गुड़गांव-सोहना-अलवर हाईवे को सिग्नल फ्री बनाया जा सके। मुख्य चौराहे पर ट्रैफिक के लेफ्ट-इन तथा लेफ्ट-आउट के लिए 6 से 8 लेन की घुमावदार सड़क बनाई जाएगी। इसके अलावा, मेदांता अस्पताल से दिल्ली की तरफ जाने के लिए दो लेन राइट टर्निंग अंडरपास बनाया जाएगा और गैर मोटरयुक्त वाहन जैसे साइकिल तथा पैदल यात्रियों के लिए भी अंडरपास बनाया जाएगा। उन्होंने बताया कि साइकिल चालकों के लिए सर्विस रोड के साथ अलग ट्रैक तथा पैदल यात्रियों के फुटपाथ बनाने के अलावा, दो फुटओवर ब्रिज सोहना रोड तथा ओल्ड रेलवे रोड को पार करने के लिए बनाए जाएंगे। स्थानीय एजेंसी हरसंभव मदद करेंगी।

- See more at: http://www.jagran.com/haryana/gurgaon-14672978.html#sthash.iJ1JD96R.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

ranjeet said:


> Some good news for Gurugram .... Iffco, Signature and Rajiv chowks to get flyovers and underpass, I hope they have made plans for the future and not the solutions to existing problems.
> 
> http://www.jagran.com/haryana/gurgaon-14672978.html
> योजना का प्रारूप
> 
> इफको चौक
> 
> इफको चौक पर सुखराली तथा सेक्टर 17-18 की तरफ से आने वाले वाहनों को जयपुर तथा महरौली जाने के लिए यू-टर्न फ्लाईओवर का निर्माण किया जाएगा। इसी प्रकार का यू-टर्न फ्लाईओवर हुडा सिटी सेंटर तथा महरौली की तरफ से आने वाले ट्रैफिक के लिए दिल्ली व सुखराली की तरफ जाने के लिए बनाया जाएगा। प्रत्येक फ्लाईओवर की चौड़ाई लगभग 18.5 मीटर रहेगी। हुडा सिटी सेंटर से महरौली जाने के लिए राईट टर्न अंडरपास बनाया जाएगा और पैदल यात्रियों के लिए भी एनएच-8 व एमजी रोड को पार करने के लिए पांच मीटर चौड़ा सब-वे का निर्माण किया जाएगा। इसके अलावा, गैर मोटरयुक्त ट्रांसपोर्ट जैसे साईकिल आदि और पैदल यात्रियों के लिए सर्विस रोड के साथ अलग-अलग ट्रैक बनेंगे। पैदल यात्रियों के लिए दो फुट ओवरब्रिज भी बनाए जाएंगे, जो सुखराली गांव की तरफ से वैस्टिन होटल के सामने तक बनेंगे और इनमें सीढि़यों के अलावा एस्केलेटर की सुविधा भी होगी।
> 
> सिग्नेचर चौक
> 
> यहां पर चार लेन का दो तरफ जाने वाला फ्लाईओवर महाराणा प्रताप चौक पर बनाने का प्रस्ताव है, जिसमें किसी भी तरफ जाने के लिए दो लेन होंगी। इसी प्रकार तीन-तीन लेन का अंडरपास हुडा सिटी सेंटर-गुड़गांव रोड पर बनाया जाएगा, जिससे पुराने गुड़गांव और नए गुड़गांव के बीच ट्रैफिक लाइट फ्री आवागमन संभव होगा। महाराणा प्रताप चौक से हुडा सिटी सेंटर तक की सड़क को चौड़ा कर एक्सप्रेस-वे के दोनों तरफ सर्विस लेन बनाई जाएगी। इस चौराहे पर भी साईकिल ट्रैक तथा पैदल यात्रियों के लिए फुटपाथ के अलावा, एक्सप्रेस-वे को सुविधाजनक ढंग से पार करने के लिए दो फुटओवरब्रिज बनाए जाएंगे, जहां पर सीढि़यों के साथ-साथ एस्केलेटर भी होंगे।
> 
> राजीव चौक
> 
> चौक पर दो-दो लेन के अंडरपास बनाए जाएंगे ताकि, गुड़गांव-सोहना-अलवर हाईवे को सिग्नल फ्री बनाया जा सके। मुख्य चौराहे पर ट्रैफिक के लेफ्ट-इन तथा लेफ्ट-आउट के लिए 6 से 8 लेन की घुमावदार सड़क बनाई जाएगी। इसके अलावा, मेदांता अस्पताल से दिल्ली की तरफ जाने के लिए दो लेन राइट टर्निंग अंडरपास बनाया जाएगा और गैर मोटरयुक्त वाहन जैसे साइकिल तथा पैदल यात्रियों के लिए भी अंडरपास बनाया जाएगा। उन्होंने बताया कि साइकिल चालकों के लिए सर्विस रोड के साथ अलग ट्रैक तथा पैदल यात्रियों के फुटपाथ बनाने के अलावा, दो फुटओवर ब्रिज सोहना रोड तथा ओल्ड रेलवे रोड को पार करने के लिए बनाए जाएंगे। स्थानीय एजेंसी हरसंभव मदद करेंगी।
> 
> - See more at: http://www.jagran.com/haryana/gurgaon-14672978.html#sthash.iJ1JD96R.dpuf


Good, there is always traffic jam in rush hours.

Footover like ones between Rajiv Chowk and Manesar road?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

911 said:


> Reading anti Hindu rants by this guy seems he is seeking attention or a Muslim life partner.


He is a standard super leftie hindu hater. He does far worse, constantly tries to spread pictures from Palestine as Kashmir, when he was caught apologized, tried to fake innocence, later people dug into his history and found out he had circulated the same set of pictures back in 2013 aswell.

Such scum spreading false and dangerous news would usually be kicked out and have strict action taken against them. But hey, over here no problem... you'd pretty much have to fire most the "award winning journalists" in the industry  

Atleast the govt should have acted when he was exposed, since there was clear evidence....but no


----------



## 911

TejasMk3 said:


> He is a standard super leftie hindu hater. He does far worse, constantly tries to spread pictures from Palestine as Kashmir, when he was caught apologized, tried to fake innocence, later people dug into his history and found out he had circulated the same set of pictures back in 2013 aswell.
> 
> Such scum spreading false and dangerous news would usually be kicked out and have strict action taken against them. But hey, over here no problem... you'd pretty much have to fire most the "award winning journalists" in the industry
> 
> Atleast the govt should have acted when he was exposed, since there was clear evidence....but no


Yes right. He does it intentionally, he is attention seeker. There must be a way to deal with scums like them, other than ignoring.


----------



## ranjeet

After jibe at Nitish Kumar, lalu calls Rahul Gandhi a joker. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774883060806320128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> After jibe at Nitish Kumar, lalu calls Rahul Gandhi a joker.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774883060806320128



Gooood Goooooooood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> After jibe at Nitish Kumar, lalu calls Rahul Gandhi a joker.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774883060806320128



Hoping for alliance to break before 2019. Should make Nitishwa realize his mistake and go on his own or come back with folded hands to BJP for 2019 elections.

Nitishwa should realize that AK, Mamta and all will stab in his back at any given moment. At least he will survive and grow with BJP.


----------



## Nilgiri

http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/09/jyotiraditya-scindia-piyush-goel/

*Dear Mr. Scindia, here’s why Piyush Goel is a much better power Minister than you*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

skyisthelimit said:


> Hoping for alliance to break before 2019. Should make Nitishwa realize his mistake and go on his own or come back with folded hands to BJP for 2019 elections.
> 
> Nitishwa should realize that AK, Mamta and all will stab in his back at any given moment. At least he will survive and grow with BJP.


BJP on itself has made serious inroads in Bihar, they had the highest vote share in the assembly election and after the gunda raj of mahagathbandhan BJP's vote share will increase even more. And if JDU, RJD splits there is no need to bring Nitish in the fold, leave this PM in waiting to lick his own wounds.

----------------------------------------------- 

Col Devinder Sehrawat spilling beans on Kejriwal ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774857202536419328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774857630862938112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774858999804096512

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> BJP on itself has made serious inroads in Bihar, they had the highest vote share in the assembly election and after the gunda raj of mahagathbandhan BJP's vote share will increase even more. And if JDU, RJD splits there is no need to bring Nitish in the fold, leave this PM in waiting to lick his own wounds.


This was bound to happen..& Lalu with most number of MLAs was never going to let Nitish an easy ride! You might see Nitish cozying up to BJP soon! Hope BJP doesn't go soft...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

skyisthelimit said:


> Hoping for alliance to break before 2019. Should make Nitishwa realize his mistake and go on his own or come back with folded hands to BJP for 2019 elections.
> 
> Nitishwa should realize that AK, Mamta and all will stab in his back at any given moment. At least he will survive and grow with BJP.



IF the Alliance breaks, he is done for. Its over for him politically. BJP will never bring him back after Bihar...



JanjaWeed said:


> This was bound to happen..& Lalu with most number of MLAs was never going to let Nitish an easy ride! You might see Nitish cozying up to BJP soon! Hope BJP doesn't go soft...



Which is why i was desperately hoping for Lalu to get most of the seats in Bihar even if BJP lost. BIhar will be intresting in the coming days...



ranjeet said:


> Col Devinder Sehrawat spilling beans on Kejriwal ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774857202536419328
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774857630862938112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774858999804096512



Reminds me of a Jyotish who told AK govt. would collapse by 2017... Either way, i hope it doesn't and this tamasha goes on until 2019...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Star Wars said:


> One of my frnds went to jnu, he came out all wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> Kerala has the fastest growth of rss shakas in india. Don't blame us, bjp never bothered to come here until recently.No state is "gone case" there are plenty of patriotsin both WB and Kerala well.



I agree, this defeatist mentality is the main reason why anti-national forces have such a grip on these states


----------



## TejasMk3

911 said:


> Yes right. He does it intentionally, he is attention seeker. There must be a way to deal with scums like them, other than ignoring.


Pretty sure there are laws that allow action against rumour mongers who can cause societal disharmony and tension.
But it's upto the govt to enforce them. Govt is probably scared about backlash and "bad name" from the usual suspects who will portray it as "anti press freedom" with the brainless opposition joining in, which will then cause international media to jump in too.

Look at the statement from Kiren Rijiju today:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774876612521291776
It needed a Bangladesh to complain to get things going on Zakir Naik.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

911 said:


> World Chess Olympiad rankings after round 8
> Mens
> View attachment 333286
> 
> The only game India lost was against currently rank 1 US. India in this competition for the first time won bronze and China first time won gold last year.
> 
> Womens team did bad against lower ranked Israel and Vietnam (SNo. is starting ranks)
> View attachment 333287
> 
> Don't jinx 3 more rounds to go.



WTF, how did we loose out to Poland?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774913346285953024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774914456551825408
Holy shit...... this is totally fucked up....



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774913346285953024
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774914456551825408
> Holy shit...... this is totally fucked up....




Check the comments section though, AAPtards in full butthurt mode...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 911

TejasMk3 said:


> Pretty sure there are laws that allow action against rumour mongers who can cause societal disharmony and tension.
> But it's upto the govt to enforce them. Govt is probably scared about backlash and "bad name" from the usual suspects, who will portray it as "anti press freedom" with the brainless opposition joining in, which will then cause international media to jump in too.


Yea the government is checkmate right now. The problem is that they are being too good and too genuine even after regular propaganda attacks from left. Second problem is they don't reach out people and are very reactionary. But the main problem is left cry foul in advance of the same exact steps which right need to enforce to destroy left. What makes left strong is their unity. They somehow need to infiltrate and divide the people on different ideologies in left from within. Another option is exposing left through propaganda, which is difficult.



Echo_419 said:


> WTF, how did we loose out to Poland?


Eh Poland?
If womens had won any of the two matches against Azerbaijan, Vietnam or Israel, then they had been at 2nd or 3rd place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774563967649787906

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

See how these women changed their stories weeks after being raped by ordinary thugs. Strongly hints at conspiracy possibly by Congress. 
*
They Raped Us, Called It Punishment For Eating Beef,' Alleged Haryana Woman*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/they...aryana-woman-1457258?pfrom=home-lateststories

The police, however, maintain that neither *the women nor their families had mentioned these allegations earlier. Senior police officers say so far, no link to cow vigilante groups have emerged. *The state government has recommended that the Central bureau of Investigation probe the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> See how these women changed their stories weeks after being raped by ordinary thugs. Strongly hints at conspiracy possibly by Congress.
> *
> They Raped Us, Called It Punishment For Eating Beef,' Alleged Haryana Woman*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/they...aryana-woman-1457258?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> The police, however, maintain that neither *the women nor their families had mentioned these allegations earlier. Senior police officers say so far, no link to cow vigilante groups have emerged. *The state government has recommended that the Central bureau of Investigation probe the case.


Leftist Shabnam Hashmi visited mewat few days ago and girls changed their statement right after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> See how these women changed their stories weeks after being raped by ordinary thugs. Strongly hints at conspiracy possibly by Congress.
> *
> They Raped Us, Called It Punishment For Eating Beef,' Alleged Haryana Woman*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/they...aryana-woman-1457258?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> The police, however, maintain that neither *the women nor their families had mentioned these allegations earlier. Senior police officers say so far, no link to cow vigilante groups have emerged. *The state government has recommended that the Central bureau of Investigation probe the case.





ranjeet said:


> Leftist Shabnam Hashmi visited mewat few days ago and girls changed their statement right after that.


This is not the first time such false stories were made out & sold to the public through paid media. However what pisses me off most is the fact that target of those stories never makes an effort to counter or expose those perpetrators!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> This is not the first time such false stories were made out & sold to the public through paid media. *However what pisses me off most is the fact that target of those stories never makes an effort to counter or expose those perpetrators*!



Right. Truth surfaces only after damage is done. BJP's laid back attitude is not helping. Stories like this will demoralize genuine cow vigilantes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774962075458084865
*Armed men occupy Sikh temple in the UK:* 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774871537824309248
*More youths from South Kashmir join militant camps post Burhan's killing:* 
*AAP smells conspiracy as Punjab grounds buses on day of Kejriwal rally:* 
*Open Wagah or lose transit route, Ghani warns Pakistan:*







Punjab, its AAP all the way.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Sidhu did a press conference where he took on Badals and Kejriwal, and right after this media briefing Pargat Singh Ex Akali MLA met with Dr Gandhi MP of AAP who was kicked out of the party by Kejriwal and also Chotepur. I believe they all will come along to fight elections. Kejriwal has quit delhi and shifted to Punjab for good for damage control, today he promised that he will ban Alcohol, meat and tobacco in Amritsar city. If am not wrong it's already banned in and around Harmandir Sahib. (@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt correct me if am wrong here and also give your opinion on this new promise of lala ji).
> 
> Akalis are hopping anti incumbancy vote might scatter between AAP and new 4th front of Sidhu/Dr Gandhi/Chotepur.
> 
> As far as congress is concerned there is not much news about what they are upto.


Holy city status is just a political drama by kejriwal nothing else.
AAP is collecting scrap of akali & congress nowdays. Jagmeet Brar is their latest example. Mamta Banerjee played a role in addition of Jagmeet Brar with AAP. I think Kejri, Mamta nitish lalus are planning something for 2019. Today AAP managed to collect a big crowd at Bagapurana. As usual Kejri promised fairy tale promises to farmers. AAP bhakts are feeling some relaxed now.
Nothing is clear about Sidhu. There is lot of confusion about sidhu couple. When Sidhu was addressing PC at the same time his wife was taking part in joint meeting of akali BJP MLAs. But IMO within next 1 month things will get clear on 4th front. Chances are chotepur,gandhi, jassi jasraj will unite with them. 
Congress is very much in race now. PK's strategies are working fine for captain. He is getting good response at his programmes. You can check his official FB page.
Conclusion - Political scenarios are turning up & down everyday. Next 4 months gonna be very interesting. As of now only Bhakts of AAP are barking loudly. Common voter is silent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

ashok321 said:


> Punjab, its AAP all the way.



Is this guy (whose hand is visible) issuing himself a "temporary" ration card?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774962075458084865
> *Armed men occupy Sikh temple in the UK:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774871537824309248
> *More youths from South Kashmir join militant camps post Burhan's killing:
> AAP smells conspiracy as Punjab grounds buses on day of Kejriwal rally:
> Open Wagah or lose transit route, Ghani warns Pakistan:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab, its AAP all the way.




RSS is right. Leftist quasi intellectuals dont know Hindu mythology.

*Eminent historian and former chairman of Historical Research Council MGS Narayanan, however, said there were records that Onam was celebrated as 'Vamana Jayanthi' (birthday of Vamana) centuries ago in the state.

"Mahabali is a mythical character and his story has nothing to do with the history. But, there are historical references that Onam was celebrated as Vamana Jayanthi in the state during early periods, especially during 9-11 century AD," he said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774886454732259328


----------



## indiatester

IndoCarib said:


> RSS is right. Leftist quasi intellectuals dont know Hindu mythology.
> 
> *Eminent historian and former chairman of Historical Research Council MGS Narayanan, however, said there were records that Onam was celebrated as 'Vamana Jayanthi' (birthday of Vamana) centuries ago in the state.
> 
> "Mahabali is a mythical character and his story has nothing to do with the history. But, there are historical references that Onam was celebrated as Vamana Jayanthi in the state during early periods, especially during 9-11 century AD," he said.*


Actually both are related. Vamana sent Bali Chakravarthy to the nether world by putting his foot over him.
Mahabali I think is the same Bali Chakravarthy.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775001147476152320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774989999859261442

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774966475379601408


----------



## ranjeet

What's the story behind this picture? @SrNair @Nair saab @Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774992118607704064

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774916282785341440






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774986666918440960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774967825400201216


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775010124482039809

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775008583444561921


----------



## IndoCarib

*AAP sends legal notice accusing man of defamation, he slams both party and Kejriwal in one tweet *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767003070156926976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773356362273165314

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774959318491926528


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775023678035595264

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Is this guy (whose hand is visible) issuing himself a "temporary" ration card?


He is posting old pics. That pic is from January muktsar rally. People wearing winter clothes & fog is also visible.
Although today's rally was also quite big. Here is pic of today's baghapurana rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> He is posting old pics. That pic is from January muktsar rally. People wearing winter clothes & fog is also visible.
> Although today's rally was also quite big. Here is pic of today's baghapurana rally.
> View attachment 333563


It will take some time for Punjab before AAP's spell wear off from people.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775031319289925632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775032645667303424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715160523218817024


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> It will take some time for Punjab before AAP's spell wear off from people.


Actually people are so afraid & frustrated of Badals that they are ready to accept these lunatics without any assessment. Urban people are slowly shrinking away from AAP but village youth is still blindly following them. Traditionally village vote bank was backbone of Akalis but now it is backbone of AAP. If Akalis want to benefit something from vote dividation then they have to get at least 20-25 % of votes which is not a easy thing now because of their reducing base in villages. They cannot gain anything from split of anti incumbency votes with extremely low vote count. Statistically their vote percentage is falling from 2007. In 2014 LS elections their vote percentage was approx. 25% (same as AAP). Now anti incumbency is much higher than 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

TejasMk3 said:


> He is a standard super leftie hindu hater. He does far worse, constantly tries to spread pictures from Palestine as Kashmir, when he was caught apologized, tried to fake innocence, later people dug into his history and found out he had circulated the same set of pictures back in 2013 aswell.
> 
> Such scum spreading false and dangerous news would usually be kicked out and have strict action taken against them. But hey, over here no problem... you'd pretty much have to fire most the "award winning journalists" in the industry
> 
> Atleast the govt should have acted when he was exposed, since there was clear evidence....but no



for some reason brahmins end up as the biggest hindu haters..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

itachii said:


> for some reason brahmins end up as the biggest hindu haters..


Is typical self hating reaction after listening to much Brahmin hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Long live Modi!







Long live Modi!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775152048568401924


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715160523218817024


Its really sick and sad!!!

Firstly, to uplift poors you don't need to target other communities. Secondly, Congress, AAP and all like minded parties have never genuinely cared about poors of this country. Poors for you are just a tools to come into power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VivasvatManu

911 said:


> Is typical self hating reaction after listening to much Brahmin hate.



That is only half the truth. They too have failed in their duty and commitment to the cause of Dharma. 

You know the Brahmins in Bengal joined the East India company in Large numbers to fight against the Islamic Slavery in Bengal. But they soon fought the British in 1857 when they found out that they were no better than the Islamic despots. (Mangal Pandey was a Brahmin)

The next 100 years of demonization of 'brahmins' along with their narrow self serving interpretation of Hinduism ensured loss of respect and value. 

For e.g. the Peshwa's of Maharashtra continued to call themselves as Brahmins even after becoming Kshatriya. The Shit always flows from the top.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Call recording has started to come out ... 

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt the speaker does sound like Bhagwant Mann. what you guys think? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775231638670368768

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TejasMk3

Sanghi Domines:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775207908497817600
Dont really like veggie pizza though...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Lal salam

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775239742266961920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Call recording has started to come out ...
> 
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt the speaker does sound like Bhagwant Mann. what you guys think?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775231638670368768


isnt it a old recording?


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> isnt it a old recording?


yeah I believe it was after Lok Sabha elections.


----------



## freeskylord

ranjeet said:


> Call recording has started to come out ...
> 
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt the speaker does sound like Bhagwant Mann. what you guys think?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775231638670368768



The most dirty politics is executed by these AAP-

They lie openly and then make baseless argument to justify this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## indiatester

^^
That must be AAPCHP
Aam Aadmi Party Certified Honest Person

Other certificate being
AAPCCP
Aam Aadmi Party Certified Corrupt Person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775301984182276096
Analogy with Indian situation.

*Marxist philosopher Slavoj Žižek explains why we shouldn’t pity or romanticize refugees*

The Slovenian philosopher Slavoj Žižek is worried about Europe’s attitude to refugees. He’s not talking about the far right populist parties—from Britain’s UKIP to France’s Front National—that have ridden a wave of xenophobia across the old continent. It’s the liberals he’s worried about.

In his latest book, _Refugees, Terror and other Troubles with the Neighbors_, which will be released in the US next month, the rock star philosopher looks at the current migrant and refugee crises in Europe, and identifies what he sees as its uncomfortable aspects: the contrasts between Western values and those of the thousands arriving in Europe from Africa and the Middle East; the threat of terrorism by migrants; and the inevitable tensions generated by the competition for jobs and resources.

“The left tries to ignore the problem—for example they try to underreport problems with immigrants,” Žižek told Quartz. “My book is simply a great, desperate call for not keeping silent about this.”

Žižek, whose work touches upon everything from psychoanalysis to film studies, has long been an influential voice in contemporary cultural criticism. Dubbed the “celebrity philosopher” by Foreign Policy magazine, he has staked out iconoclastic views on democracy and capitalism, political correctness,sexuality. His raucous, contrarian, outspoken personality has made himsomething of a cult figure, beloved by “Marxist bros.”

Following the terrorist attacks in Paris in 2015, Žižek warned that that liberals need to let go of the taboos that prevent open discussion of the problems that come from admitting people of different cultures to Europe, and in particular the denial of any public safety danger caused by refugees.

The left’s silence, Žižek believes, originates in a mistaken belief. “I never liked this humanitarian approach that if you really talk with them you discover we are all the same people,” he explains. “No, we are not—we have fundamental differences, and true solidarity is in spite of all these differences.”

Understanding, and accepting, that there cultural divides between Europeans and those who are seeking refuge in Europe, the philosopher says, is fundamental for true acceptance.

This is why he refers to refugees as “neighbors.” “In Christianity,” he explains, “the neighbor is not a fellow man, one who is like us—the neighbor is precisely someone who you think is close to you, and then does something unexpected and then you tell yourself ‘my God I didn’t know this person at all.'”

“That’s why the Christian motto ‘love your neighbor as yourself’ is not as simple as it appears,” Žižek explains.

Another problem with the left, the philosopher writes in his book, is a dangerous tendency to mythologize refugees as especially noble because of their suffering: “I don’t like this romantic false idea that suffering purifies you, that it makes you a noble person. It does not!” On the contrary, he says, “it makes you do anything to survive.”

This doesn’t mean Europe should be less committed to taking care of desperate people seeking shelter, he says—but Europeans should be more realistic about the kind of effort it takes to do so. “It’s easy to be humanitarian if your principle is that the others whom we are helping are good warm guys, friendly,” he says. “What if they are not? My point is that even in that case we should be helping them.”

“Refugees are the price humanity is paying for the global economy,” Žižek writes, and though he is convinced that the only true solution in the long term is “a radical economic change that abolishes the conditions that create refugees,” that doesn’t solve the immediate emergency. Europe’s only option now, he says, is to commit to ensuring a dignified survival to all refugees that reach its shores.

The left’s refusal to confront cultural differences between refugees and Europeans, the philosopher feels, actually promotes intolerance: “The only one talking about it openly are these anti-immigrant right-wingers, and we are leaving this field to them,” he explains.

Instead of “prohibiting any critique of Islam as a case of ‘Islamophobia’,” the European left should have the courage to openly discuss the differences between different sets of values, he says. “It is a simple fact that most of the refugees come from a culture that is incompatible with Western European notions of human rights,” writes Žižek. “The problem here is that the obviously tolerant solution (mutual respect of each other’s sensitivities) no less obviously doesn’t work.”

Žižek even goes so far as to say that Europe’s influx of refugees—and the rise of populist movements that seek to block or eject them—should force a reconsideration of the very concept of democracy. “Those who are pro-refugees say ‘we should be open, democratic,'” notes the philosopher, “but what do they exactly mean by democracy? The majority of people are clearly against immigrants.”

Still, he continues, “on behalf of a higher ethical standard we should accept refugees and take care of them even if the majority of the population is against migrants.” The key, he says, is an acknowledgment that this stance is not a democratic decision, but an imposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@Prometheus @ranjeet 
Is H.S. Phoolka joining list of AAP rebels ?
He was not present at yesterday's AAP rally & his pics were also missing from party hoardings. He is feeling annoyed from AAP leadership. He will do a press conference in 2-3 days regarding this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> @Prometheus @ranjeet
> Is H.S. Phoolka joining list of AAP rebels ?
> He was not present at yesterday's AAP rally & his pics were also missing from party hoardings. He is feeling annoyed from AAP leadership. He will do a press conference in 2-3 days regarding this.




a rumor came to me that He is going to side with Chottepur ........... Both are old time buddies.....Phoolkha was the one who arranged AAP ticket for Chottepur.

It can be very well a rumor .......but hey anything can happen.

Phoolkha can alone bring down AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/jnu-...ed-ideology-kiren-rijiju-on-lefts-win-1457324


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774821006305222656

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## indiatester

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775349496540639232
Though the tweet is sanitized, Katju was saying that Supreme Court was irrelevant in this and should have not gotten involved!


----------



## 911

*JNU elections are no big deal, nor a great victory for freedom*

There are 129 universities in India. Over 700 degree offering colleges. Huge brain power.
Against that canvas to assume that 'debate and dissent' is the prerogative of only Jawaharlal Nehru University is a conceit. Are we to conclude from the froth of excitement over the 'left front' wins at JNU and the shrill almost violent 'in your face' responses by those elected that the simultaneous success of the ABVP in Delhi University student elections is indicative that DUSU is populated by a bunch of retards and that the millions of students who attend colleges across the country have no clue about 'dissent and debate' and are brain dead.
That they are cerebral lambs to the slaughter and only the brave bastion of JNU has the courage to speak up about issues that might or might not be seen as anti-national or inappropriate. Chennai, Kolkata, Mumbai, Punjab, you name it, I am sure they would take on JNU in any debate on any issue with equal dexterity and skill, so let's not make this election result into something more than it actually is.
Would a university in the US on this morning of the fifteenth anniversary of 9/11 find it open-minded to 'discuss and debate' the other side of the coin and justify the attacks... after all , at JNU, or so we are constantly told, every story has two sides.
Would a JNU delegation go down to Mumbai and debate the plus side of the horrors of 26 November 2008 and stand up for their right to free speech and expression.
Of course, young people must debate and seek answers. But within the confines of your campus as part of your educational licence, for sure. Start colouring outside the lines then you have to contend with opposition to your romantic stances on issues you know nothing much about.
You haven't seen life yet or been knocked around by the caprice of fate. You guys don't even have to do national service. You are protected and sheltered and fed and you have a roof over your head and until you begin to work to earn to put food in your mouth you don't count for very much in the grand scheme of things. Nor, contrary to your opinion of yourselves, have you even begun to spell achievement.
This election result is not a vindication, it is not any sort of reflection of the national mood and is certainly not to be seen as an indictment of other students in the nation who go to learn and get a job and be productive.
They know their parents are paying good money for an education and they respect that.
Free thinking, freewheeling JNU is so heavily subsidised there seems to a whiff of arrogance in the air as if this educational sojourn was an entitlement, these boys and girls given a benediction because they have been forged in a different crucible.
And that is not true.
I wonder what would happen if the subsidies were brought on par with the rest of the country. You can still be free to 'debate and dissent' and be leftist in a world that has lost interest in the Stalin-Lenin-Mao trinity and its teachings but at least Mum and Dad would have to pay top whack for it.
As someone who cleared college fifty years ago, I still haven't understood the point of the subsidy.
I know Indira Gandhi probably okayed the project to lock up all the noisy leftists troublemakers and give them a steam room and spa cleverly camouflaged as the core of academia but hasn't all this 'free thinking' stuff become a bit obsolete what with a hundred thousand new bloggers every day and all of us ready and willing to debate and dissent.
In fact, if anything is showing a spike beside the price of commodities it is debate and dissent.
So, enjoy your victory but don't see it as a great blow for freedom. It is what it is... simply a campus election...and it really shouldn't be politically fuelled in the first place.
There is no merit in that. Don't lean to the left or the right, stand up straight. Try it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> @Prometheus @ranjeet
> Is H.S. Phoolka joining list of AAP rebels ?
> He was not present at yesterday's AAP rally & his pics were also missing from party hoardings. He is feeling annoyed from AAP leadership. He will do a press conference in 2-3 days regarding this.


I don't know man .. i thought he was busy with the courts and wasn't involved in Punjab elections.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Juggernautjatt said:


> Actually people are so afraid & frustrated of Badals that they are ready to accept these lunatics without any assessment. Urban people are slowly shrinking away from AAP but village youth is still blindly following them. Traditionally village vote bank was backbone of Akalis but now it is backbone of AAP. If Akalis want to benefit something from vote dividation then they have to get at least 20-25 % of votes which is not a easy thing now because of their reducing base in villages. They cannot gain anything from split of anti incumbency votes with extremely low vote count. Statistically their vote percentage is falling from 2007. In 2014 LS elections their vote percentage was approx. 25% (same as AAP). Now anti incumbency is much higher than 2014.



seems like you have change of heart? I remember sometime back you were also AAP follower, if i am not wrong.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> Call recording has started to come out ...
> 
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt the speaker does sound like Bhagwant Mann. what you guys think?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775231638670368768



This should go on TV and Radio.....Twitter war will not serve the purpose to defeat AAP.

Should go in print, TV and Radio. Show n play tapes and show the hypocrisy of AAP.


----------



## ashok321

Modi is not the only hypocrite!


----------



## skyisthelimit

freeskylord said:


> The most dirty politics is executed by these AAP-
> 
> They lie openly and then make baseless argument to justify this.



and when they have no alternative left, they say there is no FOE, FOO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> a rumor came to me that He is going to side with Chottepur ........... Both are old time buddies.....Phoolkha was the one who arranged AAP ticket for Chottepur.
> 
> It can be very well a rumor .......but hey anything can happen.
> 
> Phoolkha can alone bring down AAP


If phoolkha tries to break away from AAP .. be ready to hear choicest of abuses to him. Kejriwal is the King In AAP no one else.



Robinhood Pandey said:


>


don't use "LAL" with his name, it's greatest insult to us Haryanvis ... We Haryanvis are not mad enough to give him any support.... just yesterday few of his followers were beaten black and blue in Jind for opposing BJP rally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## freeskylord

ranjeet said:


> If phoolkha tries to break away from AAP .. be ready to hear choicest of abuses to him. Kejriwal is the King In AAP no one else.
> 
> 
> don't use "LAL" with his name, it's greatest insult to us Haryanvis ... We Haryanvis are not mad enough to give him any support.... just yesterday few of his followers were beaten black and blue in Jind for opposing BJP rally.



what is this 1.5 lakh people in that hall where he gave speech? is it for real?


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> If phoolkha tries to break away from AAP .. be ready to hear choicest of abuses to him. Kejriwal is the King In AAP no one else.
> 
> 
> don't use "LAL" with his name, it's greatest insult to us Haryanvis ... We Haryanvis are not mad enough to give him any support.... just yesterday few of his followers were beaten black and blue in Jind for opposing BJP rally.



I like the 2nd part. Wish they get same treatment in Delhi and Kejriwal has to comeback and work as a real CM and not as decorated mayor or election mode CM


----------



## 911

Robinhood Pandey said:


>


Lol. He is a mixture of Abhay Deol in Oye Lucky Lucky Oye and Nawazuddin Siddiqui from Gangs of Wasseypur (fimly character).


----------



## Soumitra

For those who critised modi for appearing in ad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Modi's fraud "Yojna" to fool voters for 2019:

http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...-assam-chhattisgarh-rajasthan-meerut-3028374/

Modi aka "Jumla" is a fraud foisted upon India through false advertisement.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775526549672124417
Setback for Modi!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775535190026354688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775529362338742273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775528377746882560
And this is while India claims its GDP growth in leaps & bounds mode?

Chalawa
Humbug


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775518160254603265
Modi's Twitter followed friend who had been to Tihar Jail.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775506853648302080


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775500367811444737


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775497017837707264
Didn't knew LG and Modi were sending samosas worth Rs 1 crore to Kejriwal. Kya Kejriwal bhi Modi ji se mile hue hai? 


*AAP Spent Rs 1 Crore Of Taxpayers' Money On Chai Samosa In 18 Months, Kejriwal Spent 47 Lakhs!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

*Lalu to address over 100 rallies in UP for SP*
*http://m.timesofindia.com/city/patn...rallies-in-UP-for-SP/articleshow/54299598.cms*

Hope they both loose. 
A win-win for everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VivasvatManu

litefire said:


> *Lalu to address over 100 rallies in UP for SP*
> *http://m.timesofindia.com/city/patn...rallies-in-UP-for-SP/articleshow/54299598.cms*
> 
> Hope they both loose.
> A win-win for everyone.



You under estimate the power of caste politics. Yadav vote will go to yadav leader. Only the disgruntled yadav's will vote against SP. (10 to 20% max).


----------



## ranjeet

Aaptards being aaptards.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Grevion

VivasvatManu said:


> You under estimate the power of caste politics. Yadav vote will go to yadav leader. Only the disgruntled yadav's will vote against SP. (10 to 20% max).


Yadav-Muslim votes will go to SP, Dalit votes will to BSP or congress and the leftover sarvans can vote for BJP. 
Either SP or BSP will be back in power and the next five years phase of looting the comman mass will continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

litefire said:


> Yadav-Muslim votes will go to SP, Dalit votes will to BSP or congress and the leftover sarvans can vote for BJP.
> Either SP or BSP will be back in power and the next five years phase of looting the comman mass will continue.


Well the people will get what they deserve when they vote that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VivasvatManu

litefire said:


> Yadav-Muslim votes will go to SP, Dalit votes will to BSP or congress and the leftover sarvans can vote for BJP.
> Either SP or BSP will be back in power and the next five years phase of looting the comman mass will continue.



Muslim vote seems to be split between congress and SP, dalit will probably swing BJP way this time. BJP had made some inroads in UP, let us see how things will play out this time. 

UP is an very important state for BJP. Without UP, Rajnath Singh can say good bye to his job.


----------



## 911

indiatester said:


> Well the people will get what they deserve when they vote that way.


Democracy is a curse when people are stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Star Wars said:


> Truth about Kapil Sharma issue
> 
> View attachment 332752



Blaming everything on Modi has become a daily norm for lots of morons in India these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

indiatester said:


> Well the people will get what they deserve when they vote that way.


Absolutely, they votes for their caste.
During the lok sabha elections i once saw an interview in India Today of a local chaiwala in Varanasi, he belongs to the Yadav community. They asked him-
_"Reporter - bhaiya kisko vote kroge is baar.
Yadav - mulayam ko.
Reporter - kyo? Itne saalo ke baad bhi vo aap sab ke liye kuch kar to nhi paye?
Yadav - kuch kar nhi paye to kya hua? Unhone kam se kam hum yadavo ko pahchan to dila di."_
(Hope you can understand Hindi)


VivasvatManu said:


> Muslim vote seems to be split between congress and SP, dalit will probably swing BJP way this time. BJP had made some inroads in UP, let us see how things will play out this time.
> 
> UP is an very important state for BJP. Without UP, Rajnath Singh can say good bye to his job.


Some sections of Muslims could have voted for BJP if the Yogi and Sadhvi were not out issuing baseless statements.

Hard to say, after the dyashankar case and the Gujarat controversy the dalits who voted for BJP in the lok sabha will find BSP and Congress more appeasing. There will be more such controversies and award wapsi before the elections no doubt about that.

And finally i hope BJP have a good face for the UP CM candidate. And by good i don't mean Smriti or Rajnath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VivasvatManu

litefire said:


> Some sections of Muslims could have voted for BJP if the Yogi and Sadhvi were not out issuing baseless statements.
> 
> Hard to say, after the dyashankar case and the Gujarat controversy the dalits who voted for BJP in the lok sabha will find BSP and Congress more appeasing. There will be more such controversies and award wapsi before the elections no doubt about that.
> 
> And finally i hope BJP have a good face for the UP CM candidate. And by good i don't mean Smriti or Rajnath.



I think certain muslim sections will still vote for BJP. Shia votes is up for grabs. 

But what BJP really needs is a consolidation of Hindu votes, especially Dalits and all other Non yadav castes in its favour.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775588015469170688



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775582479466061824

Oops! Must read:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775610089931730945
*'Ask LG, ask PM', Kejriwal's response on chikungunya deaths in Delhi:*
*
*
_Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal, who is in Bengaluru for throat surgery, shrugged off all responsibility and sought to deflect criticism over Jain's absence by pointing out that Delhi's Lieutenant Governor Najeeb Jung is not in the capital either. He is in the United States._


----------



## VivasvatManu

Meet the seculars,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

*Dear Mr Modi, here's why you should not follow China’s infrastructure model*

That's because more than half of China's infrastructure investment has destroyed economic value instead of generating it, according to a study.


----------



## indiatester

litefire said:


> Absolutely, they votes for their caste.
> During the lok sabha elections i once saw an interview in India Today of a local chaiwala in Varanasi, he belongs to the Yadav community. They asked him-
> _"Reporter - bhaiya kisko vote kroge is baar.
> Yadav - mulayam ko.
> Reporter - kyo? Itne saalo ke baad bhi vo aap sab ke liye kuch kar to nhi paye?
> Yadav - kuch kar nhi paye to kya hua? Unhone kam se kam hum yadavo ko pahchan to dila di."_
> (Hope you can understand Hindi)


Yeah I heard & hear similar comments. For ex regarding YSR or Jagan Reddy in AP, I hear my villagers saying... "whats wrong if they take a bit, they are atleast sharing some money with us!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Chess Olympiad: Men's team will most likely finish 4th, unless Russia loses/draws in its respective game. Women's have better chance of winning medal but still depends on other teams.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775650509747326976


----------



## Soumitra

As Delhi reels from an outbreak of chikungunya, dengue and other mosquito-borne viral diseases, Health Minister Satyender Jain today returned from Goa, where he had gone to oversee the Aam Aadmi Party's preparations for next year's assembly elections.

Four people have died of chikungunya in the capital this month. At least 10 people have died of dengue and malaria and hospitals are overflowing with patients.

Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal, who too is away for throat surgery in Bengaluru, has shrugged off all responsibility as he sought to deflect criticism over Mr Jain's absence by pointing out that Delhi's Lieutenant Governor Najeeb Jung is not in the capital either. Mr Jung is in the US.


Mr Kejriwal tweeted:

Follow

Arvind Kejriwal 

✔@ArvindKejriwal


CM n min left wid no power now, even to buy a pen. LG n PM enjoy all powers wrt Del. LG abroad.Question them for Delhttps://twitter.com/ashu3page/status/775490493346086912 …

6:21 AM - 13 Sep 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=775497017837707264


1,2791,279 Retweets


1,1581,158 likes

Manish Sisodia, deputy chief minister and the man in charge of Delhi during Mr Kejriwal's 10-day visit to Bengaluru, is also not in town. He is in Finland for an education programme.

Kapil Mishra, one AAP minister who is available in Delhi, blamed the BJP-dominated Municipal Corporation of Delhi or MCD, asking where the "mayor has disappeared". 

"The MCD is responsible for fogging to keep mosquitoes away," said Mr Mishra, also stating that Sayender Jain will be back in the capital today and that he has been getting constant updates on the Delhi health situation. 

BJP retaliated to AAP's blaming the centre and said the chief minister "cannot run way" from this.

"If you say that you have no role as the Chief Minister of Delhi, how come the Chief Minister and other ministers' offices spent Rs. one crore on snacks and Rs. 526 core on ads, said BJP spokesperson Sambit Patra.

Mr Kejriwal too had drawn much criticism last week for choosing to skip a one-day session of the Delhi assembly that he had called to clear urgent business. He went to Punjab instead to supervise election work there. 

The opposition BJP had asked in the house why Mr Kejriwal was absent, leading to a spirited defence of the chief minister by today's missing minister Satyender Jain, who had attacked Prime Minister Narendra Modi over his foreign tours. 

While AAP's ministers defend each other and justify their absence from Delhi for election-related tours, over a 1,000 chikungunya cases, 1,100 dengue cases and 21 cases of malaria have been reported so far.


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

*Act against PM Modi and Shah, Kejriwal tells NCW*

*Cauvery chaos in B'luru shuts down TCS, Infy*


----------



## indiatester

Interesting analogy "The story of watermelons by Manohar Parrikar"

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## VivasvatManu

indiatester said:


> Interesting analogy "The story of watermelons by Manohar Parrikar"



Outstanding 

And this is why our ancient civilisational knowledge is so important. This is why Hindu scriptures and values are so important. 

Once we loose it, it will take us Thousands of years to get it back. 

We need to preserve and nurture our civilisational values. This means right from protecting cow by banning beef to imparting our ancient knowledge to our next generation so that they do not end up like that farmers son who did not absorb the knowledge of his father.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

*AAP continues to pass the buck, blames Lieutenant Governor for rising chikungunya cases*

When asked "Delhi kiske bharose hai," city's health minister candidly responded saying, "Modi ke bharose aur LG ke bharose."

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ng-chikungunya-cases/articleshow/54313035.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

New low in Bihar.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775681524800884737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775685136088174592

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Akhilesh removed as UP president of SP. Replaced with Shivpal Yadav

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

indiatester said:


> Interesting analogy "The story of watermelons by Manohar Parrikar"


Spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*One Tweet to Railway Ministry & Corrupt TTE Was Suspended While Still on the Train.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774505899679420417

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Anybody talks against BJP, and the prompt arrest awaits. Not so in the case of billionaire looter Mallya, who was helped tacitly to flee India.

BJP/Modi = Fraud. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775725254924566528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775727534726152192
What???

*Mulayam elevates Shivpal as SP UP chief in place of Akhilesh :*

Grand conspiracy to subdue AAP and Delhi public in the process by BJP/Modi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775730258381246464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775729689319108609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775729194244378624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775688447080198144
*'Acche din' slogan was originally coined by Manmohan Singh: Gadkari:*


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

33740 cases of Malaria and 156 cases of Dengue in Gujarat!

Kejriwal must have thrown bags of mosquitoes towards Gujarat.
ROFOLWA







Breaking:

*IAF's Jaguar aircraft catches fire while takeoff at Ambala Airbase, pilot safe. Court of Inquiry has been ordered.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775541732733755392
Modi/BJP is a fraud foisted on India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775726579741757440
Duhh!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775718952424976384






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775646459597324290
Gujarat, now Pune!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764153187968266240
Pune must be ruled by Kejriwal?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769245113306480640


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775689761948311553
Conspiracy to jeopardize kejriwal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775546673456115712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775625270204125184
*Trump invited for Indian-American event against terrorism:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775611692570976257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775606906316525568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775710149335977984
http://m.navbharattimes.indiatimes..../articleshow/54295714.cms?utm_source=whatsapp


----------



## JanjaWeed

& AAP is no more Aam Aadmi Party...It's actually Anti Aurat Party!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775778629741645824





Modi fux middle class!


Petroleum products may enter under GST regime


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775751401058275328

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

*Nitish Kumar to challenge Shahbuddin’s bail, but is the damage already done?*

The court had on February 3 directed the state government to conclude trial of the case preferably within nine months. But the government failed to do so, paving way for the bail of Shahbuddin. 

http://indianexpress.com/article/op...hbuddins-bail-but-is-the-damage-already-done/


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> *Nitish Kumar to challenge Shahbuddin’s bail, but is the damage already done?*
> 
> The court had on February 3 directed the state government to conclude trial of the case preferably within nine months. But the government failed to do so, paving way for the bail of Shahbuddin.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/op...hbuddins-bail-but-is-the-damage-already-done/



Tej Pratap Yadav with Bunty ... sharpshooter of shahbuddin wanted in journalist's murder case. Nitish image is gone, he is nothing but Lalu's little poodle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> Tej Pratap Yadav with Bunty ... sharpshooter of shahbuddin wanted in journalist's murder case. Nitish image is gone, he is nothing but Lalu's little poodle.



Nitish will be made to eat humble pie soon. He dreams of being a PM, may not even last as a CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

IndoCarib said:


> Nitish will be made to eat humble pie soon. He dreams of being a PM, may not even last as a CM.


Don't underestimate the strength of caste.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

indiatester said:


> Don't underestimate the strength of caste.



I thought Yadavs are more powerful than Kurmis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

indiatester said:


> Don't underestimate the strength of caste.



Yes, Bihar is an example of why "Development" alone won't work in elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776085602919968768
If Nitish Kumar don't take any action against him is good for BJP in long term? But then Bihar ke cowards will again vote them...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

Secular attempt to take over an entire hill

Read the entire tweet thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776048448000839681

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> Secular attempt to take over an entire hill
> 
> Read the entire tweet thread
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776048448000839681


Holy hill. These are legal goons.

Shooter Md. Kaif aka Bunty says he trains cricketers 

Source: NDTV India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VivasvatManu

Soumitra said:


> Secular attempt to take over an entire hill
> 
> Read the entire tweet thread
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776048448000839681



Turns out that the church itself stands on the ruins of the ancient Kapaleeshwara Shiva Temple which was destroyed by the Portuguese in 1561 along with the massacre of Hindus there. 

Why are the Hindus not claiming the land back and rebuild the Temple there ?

– N. Murugesa Mudaliar, in Arulmigu Kapaleeswarar Temple Mylapore,writes, “Mylapore fell into the hands of the Portuguese in 1566, when the temple suffered demolition. The present temple was rebuilt around three hundred years ago. There are some fragmentary inscriptions from the old temple still found in the St. Thomas Cathedral.”

– P.K. Nambiar, in Census of India 1961, Vol. IX, Part XI, writes “It is a historical fact that the Portuguese, who visited India in the 16th century, had one of their earliest settlements at San Thome, Mylapore. In those days they were very cruel and had iconoclastic tendencies. They razed some Hindu temples to the ground. It is probable that the Mylapore temple referred to in the Thevaram hymns was built on the seashore and that it was destroyed by the Portuguese about the beginning of the 16th century.”

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

*It is Disingenuous of Gadkari to Now Disown the Phrase ‘Achche Din’*

http://thewire.in/65899/disingenuous-gadkari-now-disown-phrase-achche-din/






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775963547369033728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775954504973824000
Union Minister says no need to panic on rise of dengue and chikungunya cases.
But Right winger charlatans have their own agenda set to malign Arvind Kejriwal anyway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775623793595322368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775661870644617217
Modi's advertisement expenses could have put 20k Indians on payroll.






With Modi as India's PM, India has become a Fekuland!







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775929148455858176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761815727275999232


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776120771550654464


----------



## ashok321

Wah rey Modiya!

Hahahaha


----------



## Pride

@ashok321 Mr AAPtard, Please tell me if Kejriwal can't do anything in Delhi then why doesn't he resign. After all, if he is selected with limited power as per constitution and he doesn't agree then why doesn't he leave. And for Chikengunya and Dengue, where is Kejriwal's World famous Mohalla Clinic? And why he went to Bengaluru for Throat issues and dont fix it in Mohalla Clinic which is the biggest achievement as per AAPtards.

Also, please let me know why Mr Devider Sehrawat is removed?


----------



## ashok321

Pride said:


> @ashok321 Mr AAPtard, Please tell me if Kejriwal can't do anything in Delhi then why doesn't he resign. After all, if he is selected with limited power as per constitution and he doesn't agree then why doesn't he leave. And for Chikengunya and Dengue, where is Kejriwal's World famous Mohalla Clinic? *And why he went to Bengaluru for Throat issues and dont fix it in Mohalla Clinic* which is the biggest achievement as per AAPtards.
> 
> Also, please let me know why Mr Devider Sehrawat is removed?




I understand that you are seeking attention to lock horns with me. But you do not seem to have enough ability to debate prudently it seems.

Mohalla clinic doing throat surgeries?

ROFOLWA

Now do not tag me hereafter....
Or else...
Welcome to my five star ignore club.
People like you are dime a dozen.
Comprende amigo?


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ashok321

*Modi government warned of judicial action by CJI!*

What a shame that PM of India is hesitant in appointing required number of judges.

What a "Kachra" PM of India!

PM not respecting India's (highest) court?

India has no future with this PM/


----------



## Darmashkian

A_Poster said:


> @Darmashkian Contrary to what BJP supporters thought in the beginning, this BJP-PDP alliance seem to be good for the country. It is PDP which has taken media offensive against Jihadis, rather them laying blame at the door of center or BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a rank chuttiya would vote for Kejariwal, after witnessing his antics in Delhi.


Let's wait & see....

PDP has a lot of demands & when nationalists see it's wish list. They won't be so happy.



Soumitra said:


> Secular attempt to take over an entire hill
> 
> Read the entire tweet thread
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776048448000839681


They tried to take over some of the Tirumala Hills where the Mandir to Sri Venkateshwara Swamy is located when YSR was around!

Thankfully after he died,they temporarily stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776342321516335104

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776342321516335104


I told my wife that Kejriwal is coming to Bangalore for treatment. Her response "is he coming to Nimhans"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Your salary has grown by just 0.2% in the last 8 years*

During the period, China, Indonesia and Mexico had the largest real salary growth at 10.6 per cent, 9.3 per cent and 8.9 per cent, respectively.

*29 on board missing AN-32 presumed dead: IAF*

*PDP MP Tariq Hameed Karra resigns from party and Lok Sabha:* 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776389708326678528
While myopic Modi brags & brags:
*Only Rs 1,000 crore in black money disclosed*




*Should convicted netas be banned for life, asks SC*
*Karnataka goes all out to preserve brand Bengaluru*

*Huge turnout at Rahul Gandhi's roadshow in Allahabad*


Thousands lined up on the roadsides to catch a glimpse of the Gandhi scion, who spent Wednesday night at Anand Bhawan, the ancestral home of the Nehru-Gandhi family.


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*The Opposition is making Narendra Modi look larger than he is*
*Arvind Kejriwal, Nitish Kumar, Rahul Gandhi, they all seem diminished.*
1.2K
SHARES
Pratap Bhanu Mehta | Updated: September 15, 2016 11:34 am



Prime Minister Narendra Modi
The Modi government’s performance and grip over political reality are debatable matters. But those worried about Indian democracy should worry about the fact that the credibility of all alternative poles of opposition is plummeting even faster. The BJP may be trapped by its inflated claims and ideological leanings. But the sheer self-destructive pettiness and parochialism of the other parties is making it likely that the BJP’s failings will not be challenged by a credible Opposition, but by an outbreak of infantilism, where each alternative leader seems to get smaller by the day.

Look at possible poles of opposition. Arvind Kejriwal had emerged as a genuinely new political force. He still has a lot going for him. The BJP has inflicted a constitutional travesty upon Delhi, supported by a poor judgment of the Delhi high court. He is a victim of a shameless Central government and could have garnered sympathy. AAP still has a street tenacity that gets under the BJP’s skin. In a range of areas like servicing slums or education, AAP seemed to be open to interesting experimentation. But instead, Kejriwal’s own conduct and public interventions seem to now reek of daily pettiness, where the line between a dignified CM and low troll seems to be vanishing. The AAP’s visible faces seem to accumulate buffoonery by the day, denting all confidence in its maturity. AAP’s ideological leanings do not portend well: Kejriwal has, for the most part not attacked the BJP’s ideological excesses, even as it laments its authoritarian tendencies. On many issues relating to Hindutva and nationalism it is not providing an alternative.

One sign of a political party’s loss of direction is when it begins to claim everything is a media conspiracy. AAP, despite the media rooting for it, has reached that point rather swiftly. Its victimhood has now become an excuse for practically any kind of behaviour. Its battering ram politics may shake the BJP. But it is giving all the signs of a party that does not know how to move beyond a battering ram.

×
Nitish Kumar’s national fall has perhaps been even more spectacular. Nitish, a projected third front face, is still personally popular in Bihar. His first term did bring the state to the people in a way that was unprecedented and is still remembered.. He managed to provide some space for governance by managing a broad social coalition, and being inventive with government schemes. But his current incarnation has revealed the limits of his economic imagination: He seems to be at a loss over what next in the development model for Bihar. His ability to stamp his authority on the unlikely arrangement with RJD is increasingly in doubt. The scandalous release of Shahabuddin has cut Nitish’s authority and credibility to size. The chief minister who once brought law and order to Bihar has his authority challenged openly by a convicted criminal flaunting his power. Prohibition does have popular roots in Indian politics. But Nitish’s prohibition law, with its constitutional travesties of imputing collective guilt, its administrative imagination that is likely to result in greater lawlessness, shows a chief minister, whose common sense is now hostage to his own sense of virtue. For Nitish to become a national figure, he needed to create a new buzz around Bihar; now it is the conventional buzz of Bihar that is making him look like a floundering leader.

Rahul Gandhi has again decided to embark on old-fashioned campaigning in UP to showcase his commitment to India’s farmers. As a gesture of commitment, this is promising. And in any case he has no option but to try. But this strategy does not betray the slightest self-awareness of Rahul’s perceived deficits as a national leader: His inability to show that the Congress can overcome the mistakes of the past, his inability to show any principled leadership in moments of national crisis, to mediate conflict, and take tough decisions. It also says something retrograde when the party’s stated strategy in UP is also a back-to-the-fifties model: Making no bones about courting “Brahmins” being the new strategy.

All three poles have this in common: All are veering to the Left. This would be fine if it were a genuine commitment to a more participatory economy that smartly reconciles growth and justice. Instead the emphasis is entirely on public expenditure and old instruments of welfare, not new paradigms. All have forgotten that the way to get national prominence is to create something of a governance buzz. The virtues of the Gujarat model were highly exaggerated. But the point was that it did stake out claims to being a model. It should be a sign of worry that no one is remotely thinking of Karnataka (a major Congress-ruled state), Bihar, or Delhi as a model. All three parties believe in overbearing statism. The Congress and Nitish Kumar may project an aura of electoral secularism. But the Congress, especially, still cannot get itself to take a principled stand on an institutional defence of individual freedom, whether it be on sedition law or freedom of expression. They are still unable to set the agenda for national debates. And none of them seem capable of the central task of politics — mediating between different social groups.

The electoral space is opening up. Many BJP governments are in trouble. It is still hard to predict how new social forces will work themselves through the electoral system. So these parties could still give the BJP a run for their money in different states. But that may be small comfort for the Opposition. It is perhaps the case that national elections are becoming a little more than a sum of state elections; in which case merely local skulduggery, as important as it is, will not be sufficient. One has to project a national perspective, if not presence. The BJP is still being given a free run of this space. The danger is that new forms of social conflict may no longer be channelled through political parties. Besides the total loss of control in Kashmir, we have seen violent agitations in the economic powerhouses of Gujarat, Karnataka and Haryana this year. Kerala is emerging as a new hotbed of violence, its model now under serious social strain. Maharashtra is on the verge of major caste conflict, and criminality and communalism still define UP’s identity. India will need deeper political resources for social mediation. All it might get is an Opposition that seems not to want to rise to challenges; they are all making Modi look larger than he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

After Kejriwal one more person's tongue needs to be cut 
*
You Can't Die Of Chikungunya, Google Says So: Delhi Health Minister Satyender Jain 
*
Resolute on his stand, Delhi's Health Minister, Satyender Jain, has reiterated that Chikungunya cannot cause deaths, and added that this is a fact that is available on Google, and not his opinion.

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/you-...health-minister-1458906?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*RSS-Backed Organisations May Soon Get Back Land That Was Cancelled By UPA*

The UPA government had cancelled the allotment based on a one-man inquiry committee by Mr Yogesh Chandra, who had found violation of norms. The NDA government formed a two-member committee, which found the principle of natural justice not being followed.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rss-...ack-land-that-was-cancelled-by-upa-1458792?fb

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> Look at possible poles of opposition. Arvind Kejriwal had emerged as a genuinely new political force. He still has a lot going for him.


Oh yes sure. Genuine thugs who think politics is a business and tax payers money their revenue.



Soumitra said:


> The BJP has inflicted a constitutional travesty upon Delhi, supported by a poor judgment of the Delhi high court. He is a victim of a shameless Central government and could have garnered sympathy.


Evil BJP at it again.



Soumitra said:


> Kejriwal has, for the most part not attacked the BJP’s ideological excesses, even as it laments its authoritarian tendencies. On many issues relating to Hindutva and nationalism it is not providing an alternative.


Not attacked? Is there still anyone who is not attacked by Kejriwal? Actually he is providing alternative, he is sucking up Christians and Muslims.



Soumitra said:


> Rahul Gandhi has again decided to embark on old-fashioned campaigning in UP to showcase his commitment to India’s farmers. As a gesture of commitment, this is promising.


Very promising indeed.



Soumitra said:


> All three poles have this in common: All are veering to the Left.


Oh yes right.



Soumitra said:


> The virtues of the Gujarat model were highly exaggerated. But the point was that it did stake out claims to being a model. It should be a sign of worry that no one is remotely thinking of Karnataka (a major Congress-ruled state), Bihar, or Delhi as a model.


Author havn't seen Delhi model and its 18th century innovation, mohalla clinic (praised by USA, yes USA).



Soumitra said:


> The Congress and Nitish Kumar may project an aura of electoral secularism


Have to agree, they are really sickular.



Soumitra said:


> But the Congress, especially, still cannot get itself to take a principled stand on an institutional defence of individual freedom, whether it be on sedition law or freedom of expression. They are still unable to set the agenda for national debates. And none of them seem capable of the central task of politics — mediating between different social groups.


Soon Congress will make propagation of breaking India legal.



Soumitra said:


> All it might get is an Opposition that seems not to want to rise to challenges; they are all making Modi look larger than he is.


Yes they are all making Modi look larger than he actually is, but soon pappu will overshadow him wait for it.



IndoCarib said:


> After Kejriwal one more person's tongue needs to be cut
> *
> You Can't Die Of Chikungunya, Google Says So: Delhi Health Minister Satyender Jain
> *
> Resolute on his stand, Delhi's Health Minister, Satyender Jain, has reiterated that Chikungunya cannot cause deaths, and added that this is a fact that is available on Google, and not his opinion.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/you-...health-minister-1458906?pfrom=home-topstories


Please make me health minister i can search on google too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Soumitra said:


> *The Opposition is making Narendra Modi look larger than he is*
> *Arvind Kejriwal, Nitish Kumar, Rahul Gandhi, they all seem diminished.*
> .



I wont write off NaMo in 2.5yrs.
After 10yrs if he couldn't achieve anything, then we are talking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 911

CorporateAffairs said:


> I wont write off NaMo in 2.5yrs.
> After 10yrs if he couldn't achieve anything, then we are talking.


Yes its too early to say but if he don't deliver people will throw him out. But problem is that crap heads are demonizing him since even before he came into power. So they must have an agenda.


----------



## Soumitra

911 said:


> Yes its too early to say but if he don't deliver people will throw him out. But problem is that crap heads are demonizing him since even before he came into power. So they must have an agenda.


They demonized him for 12 years but still he defeated them

As of today I cant think of any leader who has potential to be the PM of the country other than NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CorporateAffairs

911 said:


> Yes its too early to say but if he don't deliver people will throw him out. But problem is that crap heads are demonizing him since even before he came into power. So they must have an agenda.



Paid people by the opposition. 
GOP India is unable to bear the beating it got in 14" polls. reduced to worst ever figures in parl.
As far as choices are concerned, NaMo is the best and "only" option we have on date and in near future.
Yes, people are goats they need instant results.
Magic and India become developed country overnight.
Mindsets have to change first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> They demonized him for 12 years but still he defeated them
> 
> As of today I cant think of any leader who has potential to be the PM of the country other than NaMo


Yes they tried to defame him, tried to assasinate him, they failed. And i don't think we will ever see a leader like Modi anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pride

ashok321 said:


> I understand that you are seeking attention to lock horns with me. But you do not seem to have enough ability to debate prudently it seems.
> 
> Mohalla clinic doing throat surgeries?
> 
> ROFOLWA
> 
> Now do not tag me hereafter....
> Or else...
> Welcome to my five star ignore club.
> People like you are dime a dozen.
> Comprende amigo?


Typical AAPtard behaviour after all ignorance is bliss. Your Mohalla clinic was presented as if it solves even cancer but Mr Khujliwal went to Bangalore forget about good hospitals in Delhi. Too much trust on his own territory. 

Please put me in your ignore club and we will start reporting your messages. After all we are Bhakts!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> *The Opposition is making Narendra Modi look larger than he is*
> *Arvind Kejriwal, Nitish Kumar, Rahul Gandhi, they all seem diminished.*
> 1.2K
> SHARES
> Pratap Bhanu Mehta | Updated: September 15, 2016 11:34 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi
> The Modi government’s performance and grip over political reality are debatable matters. But those worried about Indian democracy should worry about the fact that the credibility of all alternative poles of opposition is plummeting even faster. The BJP may be trapped by its inflated claims and ideological leanings. But the sheer self-destructive pettiness and parochialism of the other parties is making it likely that the BJP’s failings will not be challenged by a credible Opposition, but by an outbreak of infantilism, where each alternative leader seems to get smaller by the day.
> 
> Look at possible poles of opposition. Arvind Kejriwal had emerged as a genuinely new political force. He still has a lot going for him. The BJP has inflicted a constitutional travesty upon Delhi, supported by a poor judgment of the Delhi high court. He is a victim of a shameless Central government and could have garnered sympathy. AAP still has a street tenacity that gets under the BJP’s skin. In a range of areas like servicing slums or education, AAP seemed to be open to interesting experimentation. But instead, Kejriwal’s own conduct and public interventions seem to now reek of daily pettiness, where the line between a dignified CM and low troll seems to be vanishing. The AAP’s visible faces seem to accumulate buffoonery by the day, denting all confidence in its maturity. AAP’s ideological leanings do not portend well: Kejriwal has, for the most part not attacked the BJP’s ideological excesses, even as it laments its authoritarian tendencies. On many issues relating to Hindutva and nationalism it is not providing an alternative.
> 
> One sign of a political party’s loss of direction is when it begins to claim everything is a media conspiracy. AAP, despite the media rooting for it, has reached that point rather swiftly. Its victimhood has now become an excuse for practically any kind of behaviour. Its battering ram politics may shake the BJP. But it is giving all the signs of a party that does not know how to move beyond a battering ram.
> 
> ×
> Nitish Kumar’s national fall has perhaps been even more spectacular. Nitish, a projected third front face, is still personally popular in Bihar. His first term did bring the state to the people in a way that was unprecedented and is still remembered.. He managed to provide some space for governance by managing a broad social coalition, and being inventive with government schemes. But his current incarnation has revealed the limits of his economic imagination: He seems to be at a loss over what next in the development model for Bihar. His ability to stamp his authority on the unlikely arrangement with RJD is increasingly in doubt. The scandalous release of Shahabuddin has cut Nitish’s authority and credibility to size. The chief minister who once brought law and order to Bihar has his authority challenged openly by a convicted criminal flaunting his power. Prohibition does have popular roots in Indian politics. But Nitish’s prohibition law, with its constitutional travesties of imputing collective guilt, its administrative imagination that is likely to result in greater lawlessness, shows a chief minister, whose common sense is now hostage to his own sense of virtue. For Nitish to become a national figure, he needed to create a new buzz around Bihar; now it is the conventional buzz of Bihar that is making him look like a floundering leader.
> 
> Rahul Gandhi has again decided to embark on old-fashioned campaigning in UP to showcase his commitment to India’s farmers. As a gesture of commitment, this is promising. And in any case he has no option but to try. But this strategy does not betray the slightest self-awareness of Rahul’s perceived deficits as a national leader: His inability to show that the Congress can overcome the mistakes of the past, his inability to show any principled leadership in moments of national crisis, to mediate conflict, and take tough decisions. It also says something retrograde when the party’s stated strategy in UP is also a back-to-the-fifties model: Making no bones about courting “Brahmins” being the new strategy.
> 
> All three poles have this in common: All are veering to the Left. This would be fine if it were a genuine commitment to a more participatory economy that smartly reconciles growth and justice. Instead the emphasis is entirely on public expenditure and old instruments of welfare, not new paradigms. All have forgotten that the way to get national prominence is to create something of a governance buzz. The virtues of the Gujarat model were highly exaggerated. But the point was that it did stake out claims to being a model. It should be a sign of worry that no one is remotely thinking of Karnataka (a major Congress-ruled state), Bihar, or Delhi as a model. All three parties believe in overbearing statism. The Congress and Nitish Kumar may project an aura of electoral secularism. But the Congress, especially, still cannot get itself to take a principled stand on an institutional defence of individual freedom, whether it be on sedition law or freedom of expression. They are still unable to set the agenda for national debates. And none of them seem capable of the central task of politics — mediating between different social groups.
> 
> The electoral space is opening up. Many BJP governments are in trouble. It is still hard to predict how new social forces will work themselves through the electoral system. So these parties could still give the BJP a run for their money in different states. But that may be small comfort for the Opposition. It is perhaps the case that national elections are becoming a little more than a sum of state elections; in which case merely local skulduggery, as important as it is, will not be sufficient. One has to project a national perspective, if not presence. The BJP is still being given a free run of this space. The danger is that new forms of social conflict may no longer be channelled through political parties. Besides the total loss of control in Kashmir, we have seen violent agitations in the economic powerhouses of Gujarat, Karnataka and Haryana this year. Kerala is emerging as a new hotbed of violence, its model now under serious social strain. Maharashtra is on the verge of major caste conflict, and criminality and communalism still define UP’s identity. India will need deeper political resources for social mediation. All it might get is an Opposition that seems not to want to rise to challenges; they are all making Modi look larger than he is.


Just a butt hurt commie who is in pain to give credit where its due. Author brings in every aspects of those usual 'secular' philosophy into the mix but fails to mention one crucial fact which really matters to ordinary Indians & propelled Modi above every other leader, corruption. Author conveniently ignores the fact that previous UPA govt was the most corrupt govt in the history of independent India...& present govt has been the cleanest in-terms of govt corruption! If there's something called good governance, it hasn't been visible in the past, but the current Govt is making effort towards that & author seems to be oblivious to that. 
Author talks about Kejriwal being a popular alternative & gives Kejriwal's immaturity as the reason behind his declining fortunes. However author fails to add the fact that Kejriwal is no different to every other opportunistic politicians out there. Kejriwal in his short tenure has more negative accomplishments than any other in history for a beginner! 
Although Nitish did well in his previous stints, again he proved to be an opportunistic politician who would put the future of ordinary Biharis in harms way for the greed of power & ego! Author doesn't talk about Nitish's transformation from susashan babu to kusashan babu within no time...but blames coalition compulsion instead. How conveniently author ignores the fact that Modi is above all of this pathetic characteristics & that's what sets him apart...& that's why he is larger than any of those mentioned by the author. They don't make him larger..he is just one of a kind who has the ability to rise above his compatriots!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Pride said:


> Typical AAPtard behaviour after all ignorance is bliss. Your Mohalla clinic was presented as if it solves even cancer but Mr Khujliwal went to Bangalore forget about good hospitals in Delhi. Too much trust on his own territory.
> 
> Please put me in your ignore club and we will start reporting your messages. After all we are *Bhakts*!




Modi toadie"s request is complied with.

And, I am going to ignore you so hard that you will doubt your own existence.

As for reporting.
I am awesome, even haters love me.

BTW, a parting gift for Modi lover like you:











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776603372392620033
*Website, app for AIR's Balochi service to be launched tomorrow:*


----------



## indiatester

Did anyone see Ramchandra Guha's recent comment in his book about this government being the most "anti-intellectual" ?
I can't understand who these people are giving about those titles. I sure would like to apply for one.
Again are these the same people who lament endlessly about our poor academics point out how our share of scientific contribution is low etc etc...
Every time I hear one of these idiots, the first question I would like to ask is, what have you done in the first place and why should I listen to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VivasvatManu

indiatester said:


> Did anyone see Ramchandra Guha's recent comment in his book about this government being the most "anti-intellectual" ?
> I can't understand who these people are giving about those titles. I sure would like to apply for one.
> Again are these the same people who lament endlessly about our poor academics point out how our share of scientific contribution is low etc etc...
> Every time I hear one of these idiots, the first question I would like to ask is, what have you done in the first place and why should I listen to you?



Well technically he is right based on the narrow definition n of 'intellectuals' we have in the country. 

It usually refers to the children of Macaulay having an affair with communism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## migflug

*News18* ‏@CNNnews18  6m6 minutes agoIndia
JUST IN | It will be India's biggest asylum decision after Dalai Lama's in 1959 (Reports @manojkumargupta)

9 retweets8 likes




*News18* ‏@CNNnews18  9m9 minutes agoIndia
#EXCLUSIVE | Thanks to Modi, Balochistan has become an international issue; Getting a passport will be the greatest help for us: Bugti

24 retweets18 likes




*News18* ‏@CNNnews18  9m9 minutes agoIndia
#BREAKING | Baloch leader Brahamdagh Bugti welcomes India's 'historic' move in exclusive interview (Reports @manojkumargupta)

12 retweets7 likes




*News18* ‏@CNNnews18  11m11 minutes agoIndia
#BREAKING | If Baloch leaders apply for asylum, it will be granted within a few weeks: Top Govt sources (Reports @manojkumargupta)

24 retweets8 likes




*News18* ‏@CNNnews18  12m12 minutes agoIndia
#BREAKING | India wants Baloch leaders to formally apply for political asylum (Inputs: @manojkumargupta)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321

Where is Chandrayan/mangalyan India?






BJP controlled MCD stinks till high haven!







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776728701035700224
India is a mess:

*Cauvery protests expose urban India's growing pains*

*Arunachal U-turn: 44 Congress MLAs join PPA*

*Maoists 4th deadliest terror group in the world: Report*
And Modi does nothing on Maoists.


----------



## ranjeet

Aaptards trending #ArnabModiKaKutta .... looks like Arnab finally caught them by balls...

Meanwhile Col Sehrawat's tweet hit where it hurts the most...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776712309938937856
And the dog barked... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776721449117769728

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Read what is trending on Twitter:

#ArnabModiKaKuttaHai

And its trending on the top!
This takes the cake!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776738412128722944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776709095420289024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776711888998502401

Big B regrets not keeping promises he made as politician


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776739835096686596







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776722868885258240


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776716265188528128Starting tweet:





Only AAP workers tweeting . Whats with the Modi hate though? Its been over 1 year now since AK started attacking him on media without any reason. Now AK is off twitter again, just like he did before when he was humiliated by public on twitter after that rant video. He will come back soon for more humiliations .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/op...media-loves-hate-aap-201412955910486791.html#


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/hashtag/ArnabModiKaKuttaHai?src=hash
> 
> Starting tweet:
> View attachment 334880
> 
> 
> Only AAP workers tweeting . Whats with the Modi hate though? Its been over 1 year now since AK started attacking him on media without any reason. Now AK is off twitter again, just like he did before when he was humiliated by public on twitter after that rant video. He will come back soon for more humiliations .


They are clueless about how to handle the health situation in Delhi.. & are taking their frustration by trending this hashtag! Party which relies on Google to find answers for illness talks about eradicating Punjab's drug menace within a month!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Whats this now?

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/shocker-for-congress-in-arunachal/article9114912.ece

*CM, 43 MLAs quit Cong., join People’s Party of Arunachal Pradesh *






PTI
Chief Minister Pema Khandu addresses the Arunachal Pradesh Assembly. File photo
*Nabam Tuki, Mr. Khandu's predecessor, is the only MLA who chose to stay with the Congress.*

In a shocker for the Congress, all but one of its MLAs, including Chief Minister Pema Khandu, on Friday joined the People’s Party (PPA) of Arunachal Pradesh, making the party face the prospect of losing its government.

Sources said Mr. Khandu, who two months ago became Chief Minister in a development that restored the Congress government, along with 43 Congress MLAs, joined the PPA and virtually converted it into a PPA government.

The only MLA who has stayed with the Congress is Nabam Tuki, who was replaced as Chief Minister when the Congress, in an effort to control the rebellion in its ranks replaced him with Mr. Khandu in July.

It remains to be seen whether the PPA will align with the BJP, which has 11 MLAs in the House. There are two independents in the Assembly of 60.

The status of two Congress MLAs are yet to be decided as they put in their papers before the recent series of political developments that led to first Tuki government falling in January 2016, imposition of President’s rule and installation of the late Kalikho Pul government for a short span.

Pul, a Congress MLA, committed suicide last month. He was forced to resign in July following a Supreme Court judgment.

*Rijiju denies BJP hand, blames Congress infighting*

In New Delhi, Union Minister Kiren Rijiju blamed internal dissent in Congress for the political turmoil in Arunachal Pradesh, where Chief Minister Pema Khandu and 42 MLAs have joined a regional outfit PPA.

Mr. Rijiju, who is from Arunachal Pradesh, said on Friday that his party, the BJP, had no role in the latest political development in the State and that the Congress MLAs were “angry with their own leadership”.

It is the second time this year that the Congress has been hit hard by rebellion.

“Congress MLAs including the Chief Minister in Arunachal are angry with their own central leadership. They have to wait in Delhi for 4—5 days to meet their own leaders. This has eventually led to MLAs joining a regional party. There is no more Congress government in Arunachal Pradesh,” the Minister told reporters in New Delhi.

The Minister of State for Home said “if the MLAs don’t want to stay with Congress, what can the others do“.

“The Supreme Court also reinstated the Congress government but ultimately the MLAs’ decision is final. Congress tried to blame BJP unnecessarily,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

indiatester said:


> Whats this now?
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/shocker-for-congress-in-arunachal/article9114912.ece
> 
> *CM, 43 MLAs quit Cong., join People’s Party of Arunachal Pradesh *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTI
> Chief Minister Pema Khandu addresses the Arunachal Pradesh Assembly. File photo
> *Nabam Tuki, Mr. Khandu's predecessor, is the only MLA who chose to stay with the Congress.*
> 
> In a shocker for the Congress, all but one of its MLAs, including Chief Minister Pema Khandu, on Friday joined the People’s Party (PPA) of Arunachal Pradesh, making the party face the prospect of losing its government.
> 
> Sources said Mr. Khandu, who two months ago became Chief Minister in a development that restored the Congress government, along with 43 Congress MLAs, joined the PPA and virtually converted it into a PPA government.
> 
> The only MLA who has stayed with the Congress is Nabam Tuki, who was replaced as Chief Minister when the Congress, in an effort to control the rebellion in its ranks replaced him with Mr. Khandu in July.
> 
> It remains to be seen whether the PPA will align with the BJP, which has 11 MLAs in the House. There are two independents in the Assembly of 60.
> 
> The status of two Congress MLAs are yet to be decided as they put in their papers before the recent series of political developments that led to first Tuki government falling in January 2016, imposition of President’s rule and installation of the late Kalikho Pul government for a short span.
> 
> Pul, a Congress MLA, committed suicide last month. He was forced to resign in July following a Supreme Court judgment.
> 
> *Rijiju denies BJP hand, blames Congress infighting*
> 
> In New Delhi, Union Minister Kiren Rijiju blamed internal dissent in Congress for the political turmoil in Arunachal Pradesh, where Chief Minister Pema Khandu and 42 MLAs have joined a regional outfit PPA.
> 
> Mr. Rijiju, who is from Arunachal Pradesh, said on Friday that his party, the BJP, had no role in the latest political development in the State and that the Congress MLAs were “angry with their own leadership”.
> 
> It is the second time this year that the Congress has been hit hard by rebellion.
> 
> “Congress MLAs including the Chief Minister in Arunachal are angry with their own central leadership. They have to wait in Delhi for 4—5 days to meet their own leaders. This has eventually led to MLAs joining a regional party. There is no more Congress government in Arunachal Pradesh,” the Minister told reporters in New Delhi.
> 
> The Minister of State for Home said “if the MLAs don’t want to stay with Congress, what can the others do“.
> 
> “The Supreme Court also reinstated the Congress government but ultimately the MLAs’ decision is final. Congress tried to blame BJP unnecessarily,” he said.


Looks like hemanta biswas sharma has taken oath to eradicate anything that is left of Congress in north east! Pappu & co are too busy chanting Modi Modi while their party is losing state after state, if not by hook then by crook!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

Congratulations @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt Lala ji is the CM candidate. 
Paaarty 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776635071189037056

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Congratulations @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt Lala ji is the CM candidate.
> Paaarty
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776635071189037056


haha..next Goa, then Gujarat! 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ashok321

http://content.jwplatform.com/previews/cfGDXymF-xe0BVfqu

*People calling India land of rapes embarrassing: Bachchan:* 

_Megastar Amitabh Bachchan says he feels embarrassed when he goes abroad and people there call India, the land of rapes.
_
So true!











_
_

ROFOLWA:












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776750843102130176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776766117142368261


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752129122504237056

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ashok321 said:


>




Frustrated anti national congress morons?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776804301419245568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776805413929029632


----------



## ashok321

Modi is a Hippo not a Rhyno!
Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776816148499226625

Bengaluru wastes 50% of water it gets from Cauvery


----------



## ranjeet

Wherever AAP goes ... death follows. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776789960481308673
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Prometheus 
What's brewing in Punjab?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776815683128532992

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776815377175027712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776797506831314944
Has India turned into a land of "bewdas" ?



India emerges as top importer of Scotch whisky

India ranked 112th in World Economic Freedom Index


Indian flyers display rude behaviour: UAE report



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776244889583362048
Election time or anytime, BJP = Ruling by fooling.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776548058460884992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776620422100049920


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> @Prometheus
> What's brewing in Punjab?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776815683128532992



Good move, will hurt Krazywal badly if true! That's the only way they can have significant impact!


----------



## ashok321

Centre issues ultimatum to Kerala, Tamil Nadu for implementing National Food Security Act
"If the two states do not implement, we will take stringent action. One option we have is to supply APL foodgrains to them at a higher rate or we completely stop the allocation. Let them buy foodgrains for APL families at the support price," he warned.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776810023557050368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776835634266836992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776813086443397120






Jung will Null & Void it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776634858554531840
Imagine if that minister was from #AAP


600 kids die from malnutrition: So what? asks Maharashtra minister Vishnu Sawra


----------



## Soumitra

Arnab ripping a new one to Manish Sisodia. Now even the LG has written to him ordering him to come back from Finland but he has refused to do so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776841964721504256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776289446333263872






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776811027384197122

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776846970593878020
*NAM summit: Pakistan scuttles India-sponsored proposal on terror*


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...d-proposal-on-terror/articleshow/54365779.cms



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776860729433546756

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775601195708809216


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776853888662056960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776855528324550657

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776851698459435008


----------



## IndoCarib

Sisodia, the modern day Nero !
*Return From Finland Now: Delhi Lt Governor To Deputy Chief Minister Manish Sisodia*

With Delhi reeling from an outbreak of chikungunya, dengue and other vector-borne diseases, Lieutenant Governor Najeeb Jung has asked Deputy Chief Minister Manish Sisodia to return from Finland as soon as possible, sources have said.

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/retu...nish-sisodia-1459733?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Pak's nuclear site could be new worry for India*

*Arvind Kejriwal 'doing well' after surgery*

*India's truest 'friend-in-need' remains Russia*

http://www.telegraphindia.com/1160916/jsp/nation/story_108522.jsp#.V9xXVhCKTIV






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776740490280636416


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Congratulations @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt Lala ji is the CM candidate.
> Paaarty
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776635071189037056




Lol......

BtW....did anyone saw that drunkard mann??

Did he went to rehab?....he is missing from AAP rallies and not a single update on his fb page since 12th sept



ranjeet said:


> Wherever AAP goes ... death follows.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776789960481308673
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Prometheus
> What's brewing in Punjab?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776815683128532992




New party will be announced soon.....although I have very little hope its success....most it can win in Amritsar, gurdaspur and ludhiana region......and cut chances of AAP and akalis

Whats going on in AAP....
Sometimes Phoolka is upset....now drunkard mann is having tanturm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> Lol......
> 
> BtW....did anyone saw that drunkard mann??
> 
> Did he went to rehab?....he is missing from AAP rallies and not a single update on his fb page since 12th sept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New party will be announced soon.....although I have very little hope its success....most it can win in Amritsar, gurdaspur and ludhiana region......and cut chances of AAP and akalis
> 
> Whats going on in AAP....
> Sometimes Phoolka is upset....now drunkard mann is having tanturm


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776989697536958465


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


>


Happy Birthday Narendra Modiji, just like Modi most people at this age become are very mature, while some turn into arrogant rabid dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776989115007004672
*Washington gets Modi blues:* 

_Against the backdrop of the upheaval in Jammu & Kashmir and ensuing India-Pakistan tensions, Washington is unmistakably signaling to Delhi to calm down and get its act together as a responsible regional power._


----------



## ashok321

*Embraer deal: VVIP chopper scam accused S P Tyagi was also involved in selecting the aircraft*

This RSS is man is handled with kid gloves why Modi why?

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ecting-the-aircraft/articleshow/54368931.cms?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777051251536175104


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777093871096377344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777108845990596608


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777041587440275457

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

CorporateAffairs said:


> I wont write off NaMo in 2.5yrs.
> After 10yrs if he couldn't achieve anything, then we are talking.



Dude what he has done in just 2.5 years interms of(*Foreign policy + Economy(GST, Banktrupcy code) + Infra + Power + External Affairs+ Transperencey (w.r.t. Corruption) *) the congress couldn't do in the past 10 or 60 years of rule . Hence there is no question of write off there is no one who can do things better than him as of now and the status quo will be maintained for a very long time to come

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321

29 Servicemen declared (presumed) dead yesterday, and PM of India celebrating his birthday in full force?







J-K govt should be dismissed, President’s rule imposed:…Speaking on the continuing unrest in the Valley, Swamy alleged that the PDP-BJP coalition experiment has "failed" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777159454374498308
What has India got?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777116464855650304
Modi against his own stock, while leaving Sonia's 20 billion dollars intact?

2019, and he would be thrown out like Bajpayee.

*Expect black money crackdown once declaration scheme ends*



Could Twitter be Facebook's evil twin?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775979317620727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777141301401694210

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776343886813945856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777176070172897280


----------



## ashok321

Najeeb Jang can go to France, but not M Sisodia to Finland.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777147146801848320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777119294454796288


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> 29 Servicemen declared (presumed) dead yesterday, and PM of India celebrating his birthday in full force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-K govt should be dismissed, President’s rule imposed:…Speaking on the continuing unrest in the Valley, Swamy alleged that the PDP-BJP coalition experiment has "failed"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777159454374498308
> What has India got?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777116464855650304
> Modi against his own stock, while leaving Sonia's 20 billion dollars intact?
> 
> 2019, and he would be thrown out like Bajpayee.
> 
> *Expect black money crackdown once declaration scheme ends*
> 
> 
> 
> Could Twitter be Facebook's evil twin?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775979317620727808
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777141301401694210
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776343886813945856
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777176070172897280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> Najeeb Jang can go to France, but not M Sisodia to Finland.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777147146801848320
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777119294454796288








ashok321 said:


> *Embraer deal: VVIP chopper scam accused S P Tyagi was also involved in selecting the aircraft*
> 
> This RSS is man is handled with kid gloves why Modi why?
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ecting-the-aircraft/articleshow/54368931.cms?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777051251536175104



http://funnyasduck.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/funny-giraffe-in-road-blocking-cars-because-****-you-pics.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777141889539670017


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777141889539670017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

noksss said:


>



Why are you tagging me with such nonsense?
Attention seeker?

Ignored!


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> Why are you tagging me with such nonsense?
> Attention seeker?
> 
> Ignored!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raul_AD

noksss said:


>





noksss said:


>


----------



## ashok321

*Chartered planes still the norm with politicians*

BJP culprit!


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...orm-with-politicians/articleshow/45569883.cms


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777182907995680768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777016409385758720
LUDHIANA!


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


>


 @noksss she gets paid to do this. Leave her alone..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777086296615301120
*Chikungunya, dengue outbreak in Delhi: How MCDs have failed in keeping the city clean*


According to a recent study report prepared by 'Centre for Civil Society', *Municipal Corporations in Delhi were unable to utilise funds allocated under the Centre's Swachh Bharat Mission with the North Delhi Municipal Corporation (NDMC) "failing" to spend a single penny out of the Rs 46.28 crore allocated to it.*

*Firstpost visited different localities of north, south and east Delhi and found dumped garbage and filth in residential and commercial areas that’s best described in pictures. The apathy of Municipal Corporations of Delhi (MCDs) was glaring.*

Community park at a local market in Govindpuri
*



*
A bird’s eye view of a community park at a local market in Govindpuri, South East Delhi, which has long been turned into a garbage dumping site. (Photos: Debobrat Ghose and Naresh Sharma )

*A trader in the local Govindpuri market said that the local traders’ association has several times pleaded with the MCD to clean this area, but they are not bothered*. "We were told that the other side of this lane falls under the jurisdiction of NDMC, so MCD South can’t interfere. We don’t know how true it is. Here there are so many food stalls by the roadside and it’s so unhygienic. When it rains, it becomes impossible to work here due to its foul odour,” he complains.
*
Garbage dumped by the roadside at Hasanpur in Patparganj




*
Garbage dumped from adjoining localities has been lying for weeks by the roadside at Hasanpur in Patparganj. The spot is hardly 50 meter from Max Super Speciality Hospital, and State Bank of Travancore branch in Patparganj. (Photos: Debobrat Ghose and Naresh Sharma)

*Sikandar, a resident of Hasanpur at Patparganj in East Delhi says, “A member of my family has been suffering from dengue. We’ve requested the civic body workers several times to clean the place and not to dump garbage here. But, no one listens.* Our local MLA never visited to take a stock of the situation. It has become impossible to live in this area due to stench emanating from the garbage, with flies and mosquitoes all around. Even hospital waste is dumped here.”
*
Garbage dump at Okhla, a suburban colony in south Delhi





The garbage dump at Okhla, a suburban colony in south Delhi which is also known for its industrial estate. (Photos: Debobrat Ghose and Naresh Sharma)

Garbage dump at Karawal Nagar in North East Delhi





Garbage dump at Karawal Nagar. (Photos: Debobrat Ghose and Naresh Sharma)

It has become painful for the residents of Karawal Nagar in North East Delhi to walk on the road due to stench emanating from the filth and clogged drains.

This sight is common in east Delhi's Mayur Vihar





One of the colonies of Mayur Vihar in east Delhi.

“Despite being an organised locality, dumped garbage by the roadside is common in many areas. It gets worst during rains,” says Ranjith Nair, a resident of Mayur Vihar.

Residential colony at Satbari





A residential colony at Satbari, close to posh Chattarpur farms in south Delhi. (Photos: Debobrat Ghose and Naresh Sharma)
*
*According to Section 42 of Delhi Municipal Corporation Act 1957, "The obligatory functions of the municipal corporations are the construction, maintenance and cleansing of drains and drainage works and of public latrines, urinals and similar conveniences; scavenging, removal and disposal of filth, rubbish and other obnoxious or polluted matters; reclamation of unhealthy localities, the removal of noxious vegetation and generally the abatement of all nuisances; measures for preventing and checking the spread of dangerous diseases; lighting, watering, and cleansing of public streets and other public places."*
*
We rest our case.

Firstpost is owned by Mukesh Ambani!

http://www.firstpost.com/india/chik...failed-in-keeping-the-city-clean-3008104.html*

*Delhi government seeks support of people to fight dengue, chikungunya*


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...t-dengue-chikungunya/articleshow/54380335.cms


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777065823537999872


----------



## ashok321

*Why is Mallya a ‘defaulter’ and farmer taking away cot is ‘thief’, questions Raj Babbar in ‘Chunav Manch’*


http://www.indiatvnews.com/politics...abbar-in-chunav-manch-348372?utm_source=RHSE1

*Crony Sarkar: Gadkari gave contracts worth Rs 8000 crore to old associate*
*



*
http://www.catchnews.com/india-news...ore-to-old-associate-1470325483.html/fullview





QUICK PILL
The link


Under Gadkari, 2 firms linked to DP Mhaiskar -- IRB & MEP - got contracts worth over Rs 8000 crore
Mhaiskar had earlier given a Rs 164 crore loan to Gadkari. Gadkari's son worked with an IRB subsidiary
Ganesh Gadre, a full time director with an IRB subsidiary, is also a director in Gadkari's son's firm

More in the story


What are the links between Gadkari & Mhaiskar?
How a change in govt policy under Gadkari benefitted Mhaiskar




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777117575415160832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777193219134099456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777216135313838081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777163734758350848


----------



## IndoCarib

*Mind Rocks 2016: Kanhaiya Kumar Modi-ed out at Youth Summit *

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/mind-rocks-youth-summit-2016-kanahiya-kumar/1/766513.html

*Bribery charge against AAP MLA Saritha Singh, Delhi Police begin probe*

*T*he MLA was previously booked for misbehaving with a Delhi Police official last November. Singh allegedly hurled abuses at an assistant sub-inspector, when he got into an altercation with the MLA’S driver.* 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...orm-with-politicians/articleshow/45569883.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> *Mind Rocks 2016: Kanhaiya Kumar Modi-ed out at Youth Summit *
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/mind-rocks-youth-summit-2016-kanahiya-kumar/1/766513.html



Haha..don't know about others, but Kanhaiya's mind really got rocked there though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776980648653312000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777382382265569281


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777086296615301120


----------



## jaunty

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777382382265569281



Jai ho. Bharat mata ki jai!

Has anyone noticed PMO's official twitter account? Modi has made a mockery of it with his incessant obsession of self-glorification. What a megalomaniac we got as PM! Even teenage girls aren't so excited about their birthdays. From photo-ops with his mother to posting non-stop praises from others on his website, it is embarrassing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Modi or no Modi, India is a mess!

*Cauvery row: Shutting down country's IT capital mocks 'India's Silicon Valley' tag*


_Govt should take a decision to ban bandhs and limit the ability of anyone to agitate and bring an entire city of 10 million people to a standstill._


----------



## IndoCarib

jaunty said:


> Jai ho. Bharat mata ki jai!
> 
> Has anyone noticed PMO's official twitter account? Modi has made a mockery of it with his incessant obsession of self-glorification. What a megalomaniac we got as PM! Even teenage girls aren't so excited about their birthdays. From photo-ops with his mother to posting non-stop praises from others on his website, it is embarrassing.



How dare that fanatic Hindu nationalist celebrate his birthday with such fanfare ! Only dead secular Congress leaders are worthy of such pompous birthday celebration !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Perfectly put...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321

*Lalu condemns Uri attack, blames PM for situation:*


----------



## ranjeet

NDTV withdraws petition against Sagarmala project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

IndoCarib said:


> How dare that fanatic Hindu nationalist celebrate his birthday with such fanfare ! Only dead secular Congress leaders are worthy of such pompous birthday celebration !!



You are too blinded by your Modi bhakti to see that he is misusing the official twitter account of the PM office for his self-glorification. And yes as soon as someone criticizes Modi bring out your usual shield of deflecting it to Congress. That is your best defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VivasvatManu

jaunty said:


> You are too blinded by your Modi bhakti to see that he is misusing the official twitter account of the PM office for his self-glorification. And yes as soon as someone criticizes Modi bring out your usual shield of deflecting it to Congress. That is your best defense.



LOL.... those wishes were to the Prime Minister of India were they not ?  

So now in 'secular la la land' its a sin to even share the greeting cards with the world ?  

This is just the social media equivalent of doing this,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> NDTV withdraws petition against Sagarmala project.


So what's the deal then? ED going soft on money laundering & other such financial crimes by the channel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

jaunty said:


> Jai ho. Bharat mata ki jai!
> 
> Has anyone noticed PMO's official twitter account? Modi has made a mockery of it with his incessant obsession of self-glorification. What a megalomaniac we got as PM! Even teenage girls aren't so excited about their birthdays. From photo-ops with his mother to posting non-stop praises from others on his website, it is embarrassing.



PMO's official twitter account belongs to Modi and Modi alone. Once he leaves the office this account will be archived, just like the one before which now goes by the name of PMOIndiaArchive

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VivasvatManu

Roybot said:


> PMO's official twitter account belongs to Modi and Modi alone. Once he leaves the office this account will be archived, just like the one before which now goes by the name of PMOIndiaArchive



He is just butt hurt seeing Modi share the greetings received from world leaders with other Indians 

He is "embarrassed" by this transparency. He wants a burqa over the whole thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

VivasvatManu said:


> He is just butt hurt seeing Modi share the greetings received from world leaders with other Indians
> 
> He is "embarrassed" by this transparency. He wants a burqa over the whole thing.


Burqa of Secularism

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VivasvatManu

Soumitra said:


> Burqa of Secularism



The secular's are fond of many different kinds of burqa ....... the whole Idea is to either suppress or Hide. 

A different style of burqa to suite each occasion


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> So what's the deal then? ED going soft on money laundering & other such financial crimes by the channel?


Don't know, maybe Jaitley ji advised them to tone it down and take up the matter at a latter stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> PMO's official twitter account belongs to Modi and Modi alone. Once he leaves the office this account will be archived, just like the one before which now goes by the name of PMOIndiaArchive



It belongs to his office. The handle PMOIndia is self explanatory. The bio says- Office of the Prime Minister of India. It belonged to the office of his predecessor and it will be passed on to his successor if twitter survives. It is not his personal account. He already has one personal account where he can post his eulogies. There is a reason why the tweets from this account are archived. They are a part of official communications from the PM/PM office. B'day messages and peans from his friends on his personal website should go to his personal handle. I wouldn't object that.


----------



## VivasvatManu

jaunty said:


> It belongs to his office. The handle PMOIndia is self explanatory. The bio says- Office of the Prime Minister of India. It belonged to the office of his predecessor and it will be passed on to his successor if twitter survives. It is not his personal account. He already has one personal account where he can post his eulogies. There is a reason why the tweets from this account are archived. They are a part of official communications from the PM/PM office. B'day messages and peans from his friends on his personal website should go to his personal handle. I wouldn't object that.



So ? He should not share the B'day greetings received on the PMO handle ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

*BJP may win 97 out of 182 seats in 2017: Congress survey! *

GANDHINAGAR: A confidential report prepared by the Gujarat Congress and sent to the party's national vice-president Rahul Gandhi says the ruling BJP may win 97 out of the 182 seats in the 2017 assembly elections. The same report says the Congress will win a maximum of 85 seats if it is lucky.

Sources said the report, 'scientifically prepared' with the help of professional agencies, says that out of 182 seats of the assembly, "the BJP has 100% chance of winning on 52 seats (mostly in urban areas) and 80% to 85% chance of winning on another 45 seats." This adds up to 97 seats on which the BJP is comfortably placed. Even if the ruling party does not win on any other seat, it will be able to form government by a thin majority, sources said quoting the report.

The report further says that even if the Congress wins all the remaining 85 seats (which is unlikely), it will not be enough to form the government. According to the report, as against the BJP's 52 'A-Grade' seats -i.e., the seats on which the ruling party is sure to win - the Congress has only 8 'A-Grade' seats.

A source close to the development said that the Congress is yet to fill in many gaps. It has small presence in the four major cities and in semi-urban areas. Moreover, the BJP is far ahead in booth-level management which is the weakest point of the Congress. "The Congress will have to increase its efforts manifold to give a tough fight to the BJP," the source said.

http://m.timesofindia.com/city/ahme...2017-Congress-survey/articleshow/54403624.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

jaunty said:


> It belongs to his office. The handle PMOIndia is self explanatory. The bio says- Office of the Prime Minister of India. It belonged to the office of his predecessor and it will be passed on to his successor if twitter survives. It is not his personal account. He already has one personal account where he can post his eulogies. There is a reason why the tweets from this account are archived. They are a part of official communications from the PM/PM office. B'day messages and peans from his friends on his personal website should go to his personal handle. I wouldn't object that.



WTF dude, is misusing a freakin twitter account the greatest of your concern right now? all the things that are happening and you choose to concentrate on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Echo_419 said:


> WTF dude, is misusing a freakin twitter account the greatest of your concern right now? all the things that are happening and you choose to concentrate on this?


All the vultures have suddenly returned to gain something out of this situation. You think they give two hoots about the dead soldiers?

Since the return their focus is what is going on in Indian media or focusing on how our army personnel should talk or not talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> All the vultures have suddenly returned to gain something out of this situation. You think they give two hoots about the dead soldiers?
> 
> Since the return their focus is what is going on in Indian media or focusing on how our army personnel should talk or not talk.


*Modi better be 100% on everything...If not will cheerlead for someone who is 0% *


----------



## 911

JanjaWeed said:


> *Modi better be 100% on everything...If not will cheerlead for someone who is 0% *


This is one of those situations where action is required but silently. But people want action like headlines on a newspaper. Hype like this can force India to make blunder which can hurt us in long term, people will not realise this due to them being sentimental right now. Usually ation is more important than the noise from that action, but more so in this situation.

Apart from that required action which will not be heard, India must also use its diplomatic power to make Pakistan think twice before doing any misadventures. The noise of this action must be loud and clear. If they fail to do it, then they must seriously leave.

And i don't understand one thing what stops from agitating Indian Americans to protest in masses against terror attacks by Pakistan and stop American funding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777850383364399104
Under Modi's nose:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777816359912603649
What corruption she did, other than working under Kejriwal?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777804006433234944


----------



## VivasvatManu

911 said:


> This is one of those situations where action is required but silently. But people want action like headlines on a newspaper. Hype like this can force India to make blunder which can hurt us in long term, people will not realise this due to them being sentimental right now. Usually ation is more important than the noise from that action, but more so in this situation.
> 
> Apart from that required action which will not be heard, India must also use its diplomatic power to make Pakistan think twice before doing any misadventures. The noise of this action must be loud and clear. If they fail to do it, then they must seriously leave.
> 
> And i don't understand one thing what stops from agitating Indian Americans to protest in masses against terror attacks by Pakistan and stop American funding.



But is that what you see and hear ? 

Indian americans have better things to do with their lives than waste it on protesting for India. These are people who have ALREADY LEFT India to find a better life. Now that they have found it, don't expect them to throw it away so that you can live better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Uri attack: Indo-Pak relation will not be same again, says Ravi Shankar Prasad*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-same-again-says-ravi-shankar-prasad-3039411/


----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> *BJP may win 97 out of 182 seats in 2017: Congress survey! *
> 
> GANDHINAGAR: A confidential report prepared by the Gujarat Congress and sent to the party's national vice-president Rahul Gandhi says the ruling BJP may win 97 out of the 182 seats in the 2017 assembly elections. The same report says the Congress will win a maximum of 85 seats if it is lucky.
> 
> Sources said the report, 'scientifically prepared' with the help of professional agencies, says that out of 182 seats of the assembly, "the BJP has 100% chance of winning on 52 seats (mostly in urban areas) and 80% to 85% chance of winning on another 45 seats." This adds up to 97 seats on which the BJP is comfortably placed. Even if the ruling party does not win on any other seat, it will be able to form government by a thin majority, sources said quoting the report.
> 
> The report further says that even if the Congress wins all the remaining 85 seats (which is unlikely), it will not be enough to form the government. According to the report, as against the BJP's 52 'A-Grade' seats -i.e., the seats on which the ruling party is sure to win - the Congress has only 8 'A-Grade' seats.
> 
> A source close to the development said that the Congress is yet to fill in many gaps. It has small presence in the four major cities and in semi-urban areas. Moreover, the BJP is far ahead in booth-level management which is the weakest point of the Congress. "The Congress will have to increase its efforts manifold to give a tough fight to the BJP," the source said.
> 
> http://m.timesofindia.com/city/ahme...2017-Congress-survey/articleshow/54403624.cms




get prepared for more hardik patel type chu-tiyas who will be paid to do a lot of things. Plus a few hartals, unionbazi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> This is one of those situations where action is required but silently. But people want action like headlines on a newspaper. Hype like this can force India to make blunder which can hurt us in long term, people will not realise this due to them being sentimental right now. Usually ation is more important than the noise from that action, but more so in this situation.
> 
> Apart from that required action which will not be heard, India must also use its diplomatic power to make Pakistan think twice before doing any misadventures. The noise of this action must be loud and clear. If they fail to do it, then they must seriously leave.
> 
> And i don't understand one thing what stops from agitating Indian Americans to protest in masses against terror attacks by Pakistan and stop American funding.


This administration has done much more damage to Pak covertly than any previous administrations..whether it's US cancelling f16s & withholding aid money or UAE, KSA & other Arab countries' tilt towards India...forging strategic ties with Iran & keeping Pak out of Afghan affairs.. Modi has been successful in isolating Pakistan. 
Emotions are high right now...everyone wants visible action against Pak. However I fully agree with DGMO..any retaliatory action will be decided by our forces at a time & place of their choosing. Give them a free hand...& let govt provide them with political & diplomatic cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VivasvatManu

skyisthelimit said:


> get prepared for more hardik patel type chu-tiyas who will be paid to do a lot of things. Plus a few hartals, unionbazi



If Modi do not respond to pathankot and uri soon, then this will be enough fodder for the opposition in Gujarat and elsewhere in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

VivasvatManu said:


> But is that what you see and hear ?
> 
> Indian americans have better things to do with their lives than waste it on protesting for India. These are people who have ALREADY LEFT India to find a better life. Now that they have found it, don't expect them to throw it away so that you can live better.


True.


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> get prepared for more hardik patel type chu-tiyas who will be paid to do a lot of things. Plus a few hartals, unionbazi


& few more cow vigilantes attacks on Dalits.


----------



## skyisthelimit

VivasvatManu said:


> If Modi do not respond to pathankot and uri soon, then this will be enough fodder for the opposition in Gujarat and elsewhere in India.



What can we do? We need to cut all political ties, cut trade, suspend giving visas to them, suspend our ppl from going there. 
In today's world economic sanctions and pressure is only way we go. The way China has bought away GB and other provinces, China also becomes a party in case of armed action.

Yes, unfortunately he is in similar catch catch situation as AB Vajpayee. He won Kargil, but lost because of Kandahar.

More unfortunate that the Media or Opposition, no one stands by him as a united India.

If he takes action and fails, they will sacrifice him. If he gets some result, he will surpass Indira.

Its a matter of luck and destiny, no one knows.


----------



## VivasvatManu

skyisthelimit said:


> What can we do? We need to cut all political ties, cut trade, suspend giving visas to them, suspend our ppl from going there.
> In today's world economic sanctions and pressure is only way we go. The way China has bought away GB and other provinces, China also becomes a party in case of armed action.
> 
> Yes, unfortunately he is in similar catch catch situation as AB Vajpayee. He won Kargil, but lost because of Kandahar.
> 
> More unfortunate that the Media or Opposition, no one stands by him as a united India.
> 
> If he takes action and fails, they will sacrifice him. If he gets some result, he will surpass Indira.
> 
> Its a matter of luck and destiny, no one knows.



I am sorry to say but your reply stinks of fear. 

Diplomacy ALWAYS flows from the barrel of the gun. 

China is already a party, but if and when direct action take place, China will play it safe. it does not want to further antagonise India and push India towards supporting the US. 

Vajpayee was a fool in my opinion. His strategy of putting troops in the border was idiotic and knee jerk. Its was all daramebazi and no actual action. I am certain Modi is no fool. 

IF Modi IS to take action, EVERYBODY will stand by him. Of that I am sure. That has been the history of opposition in India. 

Its better to try and fail than never try at all. if Modi does not even try, then he is not the man we all though he was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Echo_419 said:


> WTF dude, is misusing a freakin twitter account the greatest of your concern right now? all the things that are happening and you choose to concentrate on this?



What do you mean? What should I concentrate on? You mean the terrorist attack? Yeah I paid my condolences and that's all I can do. We will be outraged for 2-3 days, there will big statements from politicians, there will be kadi-ninda of Pakistan, maybe a few instances of border firing and then we will move on. That's how it's always been and to be completely honest I don't know what other solution we have. The bottom line is despite all the threats our forces were not prepared for something like this.

It's not merely a twitter account. It points to a general trend of self-advertising using all means. More hot air than substance. Have you even checked the PMO twitter account? There are at least 20-25 tweets with links to Modi's personal website testimonials describing his greatness. I don't expect such spams from the PM's office.


----------



## Bitter Melon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Is an eye-for-an-eye an option for India?:*

*Uri attack: Punjab traders talk of severing trade ties with Pakistan:*

Ditto copy paste of Israel tag line on terrorism retaliation:

*India reserves right to retaliate at time and place of its choosing: Army on Uri attack*


----------



## skyisthelimit

VivasvatManu said:


> I am sorry to say but your reply stinks of fear.
> 
> Diplomacy ALWAYS flows from the barrel of the gun.
> 
> China is already a party, but if and when direct action take place, China will play it safe. it does not want to further antagonise India and push India towards supporting the US.
> 
> Vajpayee was a fool in my opinion. His strategy of putting troops in the border was idiotic and knee jerk. Its was all daramebazi and no actual action. I am certain Modi is no fool.
> 
> IF Modi IS to take action, EVERYBODY will stand by him. Of that I am sure. That has been the history of opposition in India.
> 
> Its better to try and fail than never try at all. if Modi does not even try, then he is not the man we all though he was.



He will try and we all hope so. He has to prove why we all have high regards for him.
I did not want to sound of fear but instead highlight that with media and opposition routing for him, the same public support for him will wither down in case of misfired shot.
We need to take the Baloch issue serious now and create havoc.


----------



## ashok321

*Prime Minister Narendra Modi meets President Pranab Mukherjee over Uri terror attack.*
*
To do what?

Bhangda?*

*Sharif meets Kerry; seeks US intervention in Kashmir:*

*J&K: Terrorists fire at police post in Handwara:* *Just In: *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777895674427809792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777901363477024768


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777843884055531520

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VivasvatManu

skyisthelimit said:


> He will try and we all hope so. He has to prove why we all have high regards for him.
> I did not want to sound of fear but instead highlight that with media and opposition routing for him, the same public support for him will wither down in case of misfired shot.
> We need to take the Baloch issue serious now and create havoc.



Again if Modi does something just because the public wants or does not want, then I will have to conclude that he is not the man I thought he was. 

Modi's entire USP is that he does the right thing IRRESPECTIVE of public support or outrage. He has to stand by his own beliefs and principles. 

Modi said one thing right, we need VISIBLE action against this attack on India. 

Leadership means making a decision and standing by that decision. Most people will respect him for that. Even if that decision backfires. Everybody loves a doer. Even if they dislike that action they will still love the fact that he acted. Courage matters. actions matter. Integrity and Dignity matters. Money is not everything.


----------



## A_Poster

VivasvatManu said:


> Again if Modi does something just because the public wants or does not want, then I will have to conclude that he is not the man I thought he was.
> 
> Modi's entire USP is that he does the right thing IRRESPECTIVE of public support or outrage. He has to stand by his own beliefs and principles.
> 
> Modi said one thing right, we need VISIBLE action against this attack on India.
> 
> Leadership means making a decision and standing by that decision. Most people will respect him for that. Even if that decision backfires. Everybody loves a doer. Even if they dislike that action they will still love the fact that he acted. Courage matters. actions matter. Integrity and Dignity matters. Money is not everything.





The response need to be VISIBLE and brutal enough that it shake soul of Pakistanis, but at the same time we do not need to bum-rush Pakistanis.

Thus missile and commando strikes are off the table for any sane person, and cross border killings are not good enough. A better response would be simultaneous bomb blasts at rallies/homes/seminaries of Pakistani terrorist leaders or 2009 attack on Pakistan's GHQ. 

Another response (lamer one) would be opening artillery barrage on border. India suffers much much less in cross border barrage than Pakistan whose prime land is near border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VivasvatManu

A_Poster said:


> The response need to be VISIBLE and brutal enough that it shake soul of Pakistanis, but at the same time we do not need to bum-rush Pakistanis.
> 
> Thus missile and commando strikes are off the table for any sane person, and cross border killings are not good enough. A better response would be simultaneous bomb blasts at rallies/homes/seminaries of Pakistani terrorist leaders or 2009 attack on Pakistan's GHQ.
> 
> Another response (lamer one) would be opening artillery barrage on border. India suffers much much less in cross border barrage than Pakistan whose prime land is near border.



pakistanis have no soul, so its pointless to worry about that. 

We need Visible action to restore Indian confidence in our own government. 

What god BILLIONS of $ worth of missiles and aircraft's if we cannot use them when we need too ? its insane NOT to use them. We need to raise the COST of war to pakistan and bomb blast in their rallies will have ZERO effect. 

The 'establishment' do not care about the people or their rallies or their homes. They care only about their comforts and maintaining their status quo. THAT is what we need to alter / destory. We need to destroy the FAITH of the pakistani public in their army. 

We can do that by demonstrating how incapable they are. We can start by diverting the Indus water.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A_Poster

VivasvatManu said:


> We can start by diverting the Indus water.



Best option.

I do not understand why GoI does not nullify IWT in response to terror attacks. This is not 1990 and global powers (USA mainly) would not give two hoots about Pakistan. If anything ,they would rejoice in private, as hatred for Muslims in general and Pakistanis in particular, is at all time high in west.

Also poisoning rivers would be a good idea. Russia established a Plutonium repressing plant on bank of Lake Karachay ,poisoning it and making it sterile.We could use rivers flowing into Pakistan as out nuclear waste dump sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777870293482115072

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

VivasvatManu said:


> pakistanis have no soul, so its pointless to worry about that.
> 
> We need Visible action to restore Indian confidence in our own government.
> 
> What god BILLIONS of $ worth of missiles and aircraft's if we cannot use them when we need too ? its insane NOT to use them. We need to raise the COST of war to pakistan and bomb blast in their rallies will have ZERO effect.
> 
> The 'establishment' do not care about the people or their rallies or their homes. They care only about their comforts and maintaining their status quo. THAT is what we need to alter / destory. We need to destroy the FAITH of the pakistani public in their army.
> 
> We can do that by demonstrating how incapable they are. We can start by diverting the Indus water.





A_Poster said:


> Best option.
> 
> I do not understand why GoI does not nullify IWT in response to terror attacks. This is not 1990 and global powers (USA mainly) would not give two hoots about Pakistan. If anything ,they would rejoice in private, as hatred for Muslims in general and Pakistanis in particular, is at all time high in west.
> 
> Also poisoning rivers would be a good idea. Russia established a Plutonium repressing plant on bank of Lake Karachay ,poisoning it and making it sterile.We could use rivers flowing into Pakistan as out nuclear waste dump sites.



I have been calling for abrogating IWT for long on this forum!

It has been disaster for India even without these types of attacks. India would do well by starting to link our commitment to IWT with Pakistani good behavior. And then gradually abrogate the whole fu<king thing off!

That will, at least, force Pakistanis to count the costs before sending in their brainwashed mercenaries to the job that their uniformed folks are too afraid to do directly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777938143517347841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777843884055531520

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VivasvatManu

A_Poster said:


> Best option.
> 
> I do not understand why GoI does not nullify IWT in response to terror attacks. This is not 1990 and global powers (USA mainly) would not give two hoots about Pakistan. If anything ,they would rejoice in private, as hatred for Muslims in general and Pakistanis in particular, is at all time high in west.
> 
> Also poisoning rivers would be a good idea. Russia established a Plutonium repressing plant on bank of Lake Karachay ,poisoning it and making it sterile.We could use rivers flowing into Pakistan as out nuclear waste dump sites.



You cannot nullify the IWT without loosing diplomatic support of the global community. Not yet anyway. 

We first need to dishonour the treaty and reduce the water supply to pakistan considerably and destroy their economy. 

However its INSANE to poison their water supply. You cannot destroy nature to wage war. Please do not make such suggestions and let hate destroy your humanity.


----------



## ashok321

Desperate Modi using his Governors now:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778058656227221504


----------



## ashok321

BJP trying hard to wipe out AAP MLAs through police actions & other means.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778054842631806976
*#WakeUpModi trending on top!*

Indians want action, but Modi is a certified, Kejriwal & high court approved coward.


----------



## A_Poster

Soumitra said:


>




Another daddy's money wh0re.

Why is it that columnist, blogger, social worker (are these even real jobs?) are so hateful towards India and Hinduism? It is like they have an inferiority complex for being useless dregs of society who were fortunate enough to be born into money.



VivasvatManu said:


> You cannot nullify the IWT without loosing diplomatic support of the global community. Not yet anyway.



If we could nullify IWT today, I doubt we could do it ever.

Today citizens in all world powers hate Muslims and only thing stopping then from going full 'sieg heil' on Muslims is their military weakness and learned cowardice. This wave of Islamic terrorism may not last forever (intelligence agencies would become better, Islamic migration would be stopped) or westerners may become use to Islamic terrorism thus stop having emotional response towards it, thus the diplomatic advantage we could gain from Islamic terror would diminish with time. 



VivasvatManu said:


> We first need to dishonour the treaty and reduce the water supply to pakistan considerably and destroy their economy.



But the problem with this is that ,if IWT exist, Pakistan would go to international court to stop development of infrastructure that could divert water, thus reducing our capability to reduce water supply to Pakistan. 

Also, reducing water is not a VISIBLE response. It is equivalent to IA crossing border and killing some 100 or so Pakistani soldiers.



VivasvatManu said:


> However its INSANE to poison their water supply. You cannot destroy nature to wage war. Please do not make such suggestions and let hate destroy your humanity.




There is nothing insane in my post.

We store solid nuclear waste on site and dump liquid radioactive waste into ocean after diluting it. I would say why bother with ocean when you have rivers flowing into Pakistan.

I am also against wasting money on waste treatment plants in J&K,and west Haryana and Punjab. Just dig a nullah carrying municipal waste of all towns and villages withing 100Km from border and dump it into Sutlej after it exit Harike barrage and have Pakistan deal with pollution problem, rather than waste money on waste treatment.


----------



## jha

Soumitra said:


>



Our neighbors operate many such handles, just to needle. Should be careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

jha said:


> Our neighbors operate many such handles, just to needle. Should be careful.




She is an Indian. Check her other other tweets. She is Kanhaiya type Indian and a die hard congress supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

"PANDIT" Rahul Gandhi ji 

2019 tak .. .Sanyasi Rahul Gandhi ji ho jayega pappu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VivasvatManu

ranjeet said:


> "PANDIT" Rahul Gandhi ji
> 
> 2019 tak .. .Sanyasi Rahul Gandhi ji ho jayega pappu.



P for Pappu

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

VivasvatManu said:


> P for Pappu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VivasvatManu

A_Poster said:


> If we could nullify IWT today, I doubt we could do it ever.
> 
> Today citizens in all world powers hate Muslims and only thing stopping then from going full 'sieg heil' on Muslims is their military weakness and learned cowardice. This wave of Islamic terrorism may not last forever (intelligence agencies would become better, Islamic migration would be stopped) or westerners may become use to Islamic terrorism thus stop having emotional response towards it, thus the diplomatic advantage we could gain from Islamic terror would diminish with time.



IWT is not about pakistan, its about US. What message are we sending out if we abrogate our treaty ? That we do not respect our OWN words. 

In which case, why would ANYBODY trust us ? 

OTOH if we turn off the water and "pretend" everything is all right, then the world would join us and understand our position. This is what diplomacy means. To Lie in the face and smile while doing it. The world would smile with us. 



> But the problem with this is that ,if IWT exist, Pakistan would go to international court to stop development of infrastructure that could divert water, thus reducing our capability to reduce water supply to Pakistan.
> 
> Also, reducing water is not a VISIBLE response. It is equivalent to IA crossing border and killing some 100 or so Pakistani soldiers.



WE can always hide the infrastructure , for e.g. under ground pipelines. Kashmir is a "sensitive" state and NO External agency can go dig around at their own convenience. If we want to hide it, we can. 

We can always blame the reduced water on 'global warming'. We can damage upto 2% of pakistan economy by reducing the water. Push millions into poverty and make them desperate for water. In fact it will create an internal unrest like what we see between Karnataka and TN. Only it will be worse between sindh and Punjab.  



> There is nothing insane in my post.
> 
> We store solid nuclear waste on site and dump liquid radioactive waste into ocean after diluting it. I would say why bother with ocean when you have rivers flowing into Pakistan.
> 
> I am also against wasting money on waste treatment plants in J&K,and west Haryana and Punjab. Just dig a nullah carrying municipal waste of all towns and villages withing 100Km from border and dump it into Sutlej after it exit Harike barrage and have Pakistan deal with pollution problem, rather than waste money on waste treatment.



IWT has restrictions on the amount of contamination in the water. In any case we already dump sewage into the indus without treatment. Its nothing new.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Modi continues to ride public support, Kejriwal loses ground: Pew survey*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-pew-survey/story-qRNs3Rl9yPPISe4djZSXKK.html





A_Poster said:


> She is an Indian. Check her other other tweets. She is Kanhaiya type Indian and a die hard congress supporter.



Yes. She is an Indian secular !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776047865042833408

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778056923199315968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778170578649878528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778232381488496644

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778240140774957056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778238204105359360


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778236908971393025
*India loves PM, but not the way he is handling Pak*

All this happened under his nose, yet!







After Uri, its Handwara under Modi:

*J&K: Terrorists fire at police post in Handwara:* *Just In: *Police post attacked by terrorists at Langate, Handwara in Jammu and Kashmir. More details awaited.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778269219674664960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778281101290647552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778276712987582464
*95% households in India vulnerable to earthquakes: BMPTC:*

And these 62% are those who did not vote Modi in:


----------



## Soumitra

*Why the Science Students of JNU Voted For ABVP*
BY SIMANTINI KRISHNAN ON 20/09/2016 • LEAVE A COMMENT
*SHARE THIS:*

Print
More


*The Hindutva ideology propagated by the organisation represents a unitary vision of politics and development, which can be more easily aligned with the scientific rather than humanistic mode of thinking.*



ABVP candidates in JNU elections. Credit: ABVP JNU/Facebook

The recently concluded polls in Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) have brought to light an interesting phenomenon: The victorious Left alliance dominated the Akhil Bharatiya Vidyarthi Parishad (ABVP) in the social science and language schools, but the trend was reversed when it came to the science school.

Social media reacted to this trend with a righteousness of sorts. The idea seemed to be that the political disposition of science students is more valid by virtue of being more scientific and therefore correct. At the same time, another set of reactions on social media questioned the curious affinity of the science school with an ideology that is anything but scientific. Why did the science students of JNU vote for an ideology that propagates myths in defiance of modern science?

The answer to this question is not simple, as it rests on the complex relationship of academic disciplines with broader social and political milieus.

*The scientific enterprise is typically understood as a value-free and neutral inquiry to uncover truths about the world we inhabit. The knowledge derived from such scientific inquiry is deemed universal. *Yet, its relationship with the human civilisation has not been free of contradictions.

On one hand, the advancement of science in the western world went hand-in-hand with the industrial revolution, secularism and democracy. On the other hand, the universality of science became the justification for colonialism. What began as a search for new markets gradually gave way to the white man’s civilising mission across the rest of the world. One of the most influential thinkers in the liberal tradition, John Stuart Mill, has been guilty of justifying colonialism on these lines.

The social sciences identified with the scientific enterprise as they set out to understand patterns of human behaviour which would aid efficient administration. However, by the middle of the 20th century, many such disciplines were spurred by black and feminist movements in the West, and anti-imperialist movements in Asia and Africa.

The notion of universal truth that was directly linked with the victory of science over religion came to be challenged in this new political context. As hitherto unheard voices highlighted their distinctive experiences, humanistic disciplines became more and more amenable to the idea of multiple or subjective truths. It became important to distinguish the domain of the physical sciences from the realm of human experience. A single objective truth could not account for human conditions shaped by oppression, indignity, exploitation and servitude. Empathy and understanding were deemed far more potent in the pursuit of such knowledge.

*In the context of Indian politics, the Hindutva ideology propagated by the Sangh parivar represents a unitary vision of the country. Even a benign interpretation of Hindutva suggests that a unifying Hindu identity supersedes differences based on religion, sect, caste, region or language. Such a unitary vision is consistent with the language of development employed by the BJP government.*

The current discourse on development rests on the monolithic narrative of a bright, shining, prosperous and powerful nation, but one that does not accommodate the voices of weaker sections of the population. For example, the Swachh Bharat campaign speaks of a clean India, but without making any references to the sanitary and scavenging occupations of the Dalit population. The concept of digital India has now merged seamlessly with India’s most powerful business house. Yet, the discourse seems to be that Reliance is fulfilling the prime minister’s dream of digital connectivity. The means by which Reliance may have procured its resources, and how that may have come at a significant cost to the society, is irrelevant.

*A unitary vision of politics and development can be more easily aligned with the scientific rather than humanistic mode of thinking. This explains the intuitive affinity of JNU’s science students with the ABVP, while the students of social sciences and languages were less enamored by such politics.* The occurrences of February 9, 2016 and subsequent developments deepened the divide in JNU. The sedition charges slapped on students for defying a unitary vision of India would have been nothing short of abhorrent to students trained to value multiple perspectives of reality. Science students tend to be less amenable to such a position, and therefore more susceptible to the dominant mode of thinking on the issue.

Left politics has traditionally offered a broad platform to the diversity of students at JNU. An admission policy that gives special consideration to women, as well as students from backward regions, has amplified the impact of reservation on the student demographic in the university. Besides, the university is host to a vibrant queer movement. Such a student body is incompatible with the ABVP, which remains male, upper caste and Hindi speaking at its core.

The rise of the Birsa Ambedkar Phule Students Association as principal opposition to the Left alliance is further testimony to the inability of ABVP to accommodate voices that may have been marginalised in Left discourses.

*As far as the larger discourse on social media is concerned, the denigration of humanistic disciplines reflects a much larger problem in India’s education system.* In western democracies, humanistic knowledge played a considerable role in shaping education systems, especially in the post-war period. The perils of science that did not operate within ethical bounds led to a premium on teaching ethics and humanism through history and language curricula in schools. Further, universities ensured exposure to various subjects, enabling conversations across disciplines and ideologies.

*Indian education, on the other hand, came to be characterised by a disconnect between the sciences and the humanities. More specifically, technical education took precedence, as it was a better guarantor of employability and socioeconomic mobility in a developing country. Over time, this has come to reflect in school education as well, which gears students for competitive exams based on science curriculum. Further, colleges and universities dedicated exclusively to technical education have precluded the scope of broader conversations.*

The original vision for scientific and technical education in India was deeply embedded in a larger socioeconomic milieu. It was meant to propel industrialisation and lift the Indian society out of poverty, superstition and backwardness and thus create the conditions for democratic government. This link between science and society was even written into the charters of institutions such as the IITs, resulting in the inclusion of humanities departments. While the premium on scientific and technical education has remained, the social and political context has gotten lost along the way. In its absence, science at the service of the nation, can scarcely exceed political rhetoric.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778287171664875521

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Why hardball diplomacy on Pakistan wont go far:*












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777438966874198016
*Uri attack: India to declare Pakistan state sponsor of terror, may launch punitive strikes*

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ive-strikes-ceasefire-violation/1/767787.html

*Pakistan may use tactical nuke if it’s unable to push back Indian army: Hans Kristensen*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...army-Hans-Kristensen/articleshow/54430744.cms


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778307950075084800


----------



## A_Poster

Soumitra said:


> *Why the Science Students of JNU Voted For ABVP*
> BY SIMANTINI KRISHNAN ON 20/09/2016 • LEAVE A COMMENT
> *SHARE THIS:*
> 
> Print
> More
> 
> 
> *The Hindutva ideology propagated by the organisation represents a unitary vision of politics and development, which can be more easily aligned with the scientific rather than humanistic mode of thinking.*
> 
> 
> 
> ABVP candidates in JNU elections. Credit: ABVP JNU/Facebook
> 
> The recently concluded polls in Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) have brought to light an interesting phenomenon: The victorious Left alliance dominated the Akhil Bharatiya Vidyarthi Parishad (ABVP) in the social science and language schools, but the trend was reversed when it came to the science school.
> 
> Social media reacted to this trend with a righteousness of sorts. The idea seemed to be that the political disposition of science students is more valid by virtue of being more scientific and therefore correct. At the same time, another set of reactions on social media questioned the curious affinity of the science school with an ideology that is anything but scientific. Why did the science students of JNU vote for an ideology that propagates myths in defiance of modern science?
> 
> The answer to this question is not simple, as it rests on the complex relationship of academic disciplines with broader social and political milieus.
> 
> *The scientific enterprise is typically understood as a value-free and neutral inquiry to uncover truths about the world we inhabit. The knowledge derived from such scientific inquiry is deemed universal. *Yet, its relationship with the human civilisation has not been free of contradictions.
> 
> On one hand, the advancement of science in the western world went hand-in-hand with the industrial revolution, secularism and democracy. On the other hand, the universality of science became the justification for colonialism. What began as a search for new markets gradually gave way to the white man’s civilising mission across the rest of the world. One of the most influential thinkers in the liberal tradition, John Stuart Mill, has been guilty of justifying colonialism on these lines.
> 
> The social sciences identified with the scientific enterprise as they set out to understand patterns of human behaviour which would aid efficient administration. However, by the middle of the 20th century, many such disciplines were spurred by black and feminist movements in the West, and anti-imperialist movements in Asia and Africa.
> 
> The notion of universal truth that was directly linked with the victory of science over religion came to be challenged in this new political context. As hitherto unheard voices highlighted their distinctive experiences, humanistic disciplines became more and more amenable to the idea of multiple or subjective truths. It became important to distinguish the domain of the physical sciences from the realm of human experience. A single objective truth could not account for human conditions shaped by oppression, indignity, exploitation and servitude. Empathy and understanding were deemed far more potent in the pursuit of such knowledge.
> 
> *In the context of Indian politics, the Hindutva ideology propagated by the Sangh parivar represents a unitary vision of the country. Even a benign interpretation of Hindutva suggests that a unifying Hindu identity supersedes differences based on religion, sect, caste, region or language. Such a unitary vision is consistent with the language of development employed by the BJP government.*
> 
> The current discourse on development rests on the monolithic narrative of a bright, shining, prosperous and powerful nation, but one that does not accommodate the voices of weaker sections of the population. For example, the Swachh Bharat campaign speaks of a clean India, but without making any references to the sanitary and scavenging occupations of the Dalit population. The concept of digital India has now merged seamlessly with India’s most powerful business house. Yet, the discourse seems to be that Reliance is fulfilling the prime minister’s dream of digital connectivity. The means by which Reliance may have procured its resources, and how that may have come at a significant cost to the society, is irrelevant.
> 
> *A unitary vision of politics and development can be more easily aligned with the scientific rather than humanistic mode of thinking. This explains the intuitive affinity of JNU’s science students with the ABVP, while the students of social sciences and languages were less enamored by such politics.* The occurrences of February 9, 2016 and subsequent developments deepened the divide in JNU. The sedition charges slapped on students for defying a unitary vision of India would have been nothing short of abhorrent to students trained to value multiple perspectives of reality. Science students tend to be less amenable to such a position, and therefore more susceptible to the dominant mode of thinking on the issue.
> 
> Left politics has traditionally offered a broad platform to the diversity of students at JNU. An admission policy that gives special consideration to women, as well as students from backward regions, has amplified the impact of reservation on the student demographic in the university. Besides, the university is host to a vibrant queer movement. Such a student body is incompatible with the ABVP, which remains male, upper caste and Hindi speaking at its core.
> 
> The rise of the Birsa Ambedkar Phule Students Association as principal opposition to the Left alliance is further testimony to the inability of ABVP to accommodate voices that may have been marginalised in Left discourses.
> 
> *As far as the larger discourse on social media is concerned, the denigration of humanistic disciplines reflects a much larger problem in India’s education system.* In western democracies, humanistic knowledge played a considerable role in shaping education systems, especially in the post-war period. The perils of science that did not operate within ethical bounds led to a premium on teaching ethics and humanism through history and language curricula in schools. Further, universities ensured exposure to various subjects, enabling conversations across disciplines and ideologies.
> 
> *Indian education, on the other hand, came to be characterised by a disconnect between the sciences and the humanities. More specifically, technical education took precedence, as it was a better guarantor of employability and socioeconomic mobility in a developing country. Over time, this has come to reflect in school education as well, which gears students for competitive exams based on science curriculum. Further, colleges and universities dedicated exclusively to technical education have precluded the scope of broader conversations.*
> 
> The original vision for scientific and technical education in India was deeply embedded in a larger socioeconomic milieu. It was meant to propel industrialisation and lift the Indian society out of poverty, superstition and backwardness and thus create the conditions for democratic government. This link between science and society was even written into the charters of institutions such as the IITs, resulting in the inclusion of humanities departments. While the premium on scientific and technical education has remained, the social and political context has gotten lost along the way. In its absence, science at the service of the nation, can scarcely exceed political rhetoric.




Does anyone remember this gem from Sagarika Ghosh:

https://www.quora.com/What-is-your-...alam-by-the-eminent-journalist-Sagarika-Ghose


Science is tough 

Sagarika Ghose 

Why’s the Great Indian Public thrilled about Bomb Daddy for president? Two answers. The first is obvious. We can’t help but feel a little relieved at the manner in which the Sangh has pulled off a cunning theft of secularism. After Gujarat we are terrified about the Sangh’s plans for the future of India. We had visions of the hairy Sant Paramhans flying up Raisina on an udan khatola. But in the midst of our fears… bang! Bomb Daddy explodes on the scene. He may be a token but at least he’s not ash-smeared with dreadlocks. But there’s a second answer: Indians love Science. Science is beloved of the Indian middle-class and particularly of the Hindu patriarchs of the Sangh parivar. In India, Real Men all study Science. Boys are programmed from an early age to make Science their chief obsession. The IITs are shrines to a certain high Hindu male technological libido. Atomic scientists, writes scientist Dhirendra Sharma, are a ‘super State’ within the State, comprising shadowy brahmanical scientists (mostly all Tam-Brahms and the occasional bawa like Bhabha) living antiseptic and secretive lives, loftily distant from the dirty masses. They are pampered by the government, ferried back and forth to spotless fortified labs where they carry out incomprehensible expensive experiments. Atomic scientists are the extremely powerful but invisible brahmins of India. Scientism is, in fact, nothing but a version of Hindu brahminism. Let’s carry out a survey. Murli Manohar Joshi is a physicist. So is NCERT Director J.S. Rajput. BP Singhal is an MSc. Pramod Mahajan is an MSc. Former RSS Sarsangchalak Rajju Bhaiyya taught physics at Allahabad University. Jaswant Singh is a BSc. KS Sudarshan is a telecommunications engineer. And what subject did MS Golwalkar study at Benares Hindu University? Science, of course! Science, suggests Australian writer Dan Madigan, is particularly compatible with religious fundamentalism. The hard sciences, as opposed to the soft humanities, create an orthodox and extremist mentality. A technological education, Madigan writes, has a ‘can do’ approach. It believes that with the right design and the right materials you can build just about anything, including a technologically engineered history and a technologically controlled society. The technological mind-set is profoundly impatient with the tentativeness, the ‘softness’ and the endless ‘may-be-may-not-be’ of the humanities. Guess what Osama bin Laden studied? Engineering, naturally. And Mohammad Atta? You got it. Also engineering. For Indians the Humanities are considered the ‘soft’ option. The Humanities or Arts, the great subjects of Plato and Aristotle which as the name suggests keeps society ‘human’, are subjects like History, Literature and Politics. Yet, paradoxically, these are considered ‘soft’ subjects and are studied mostly by women. Women study Arts. But Men study Science. Science is ‘hard’, extremely macho but potentially insane. Not that dear old Bomb Daddy has anything in common with fundamentalism. But as he embarks on his high office perhaps he might heed Nehru’s words: “Scientists can’t live in an ivory tower. If Science gets divorced from morality and ethics then it may be used for evil purposes. The scientific spirit must be essentially one of tolerance and the realisation that nobody has a monopoly on the truth.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778296231827091456
_Modi’s own credibility is now at stake. He responded to the terrorist storming of the Pathankot air force station at the beginning of this year by sharing intelligence about the attackers with Islamabad and allowing a Pakistani team to visit the base for investigations. This was done in the naïve hope of winning Pakistan’s anti-terror cooperation. Modi’s exchange of saris and shawls with his Pakistani counterpart Nawaz Sharif, as well as his surprise visit to Lahore to wish Sharif on his birthday and attend his granddaughter’s wedding, attested to how New Delhi was focused on optics rather than outcomes._


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778300472037744640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778247554484039680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778065045188120576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778334450476257280





*BBC: HOW INDIA'S ARMY MIGHT AVENGE THE KASHMIR ATTACK*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37404332

India has to beg in absence of UNSC seat.
And only Russia can help, despite China's caution to it (Russia)






I refuse to surrender 2019, hence I will respond - Modi 

If there is poor planning in retaliation and more Indian soldiers die, Modi to sit in parliament as leader of opposition.

*Nuclear blackmail won’t be tolerated, says BJP*
Stop this nonsensical talk BJP, we saw how well you tolerated this during Pathankot!


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778385211247566848


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

Trying to browbeat Pakistan. Obama has said he would veto it.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778493386395312128
So true.
Modi threatens CBI assault on them.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778554790628294660











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778495190843609088


----------



## IndoCarib

*Vishal Dadlani Meets Jain Monk Tarun Sagar To Apologise, Says 'We Are Friends Now'*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/vish...-3-to-jain-monk-tarun-sagar-in-person-1464513


----------



## ashok321

*So true!*

http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/gen-hs-panag/35015/




Modi is Hyppo
Not a Rhyno!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778571061201731584


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> *Why the Science Students of JNU Voted For ABVP*
> BY SIMANTINI KRISHNAN ON 20/09/2016 • LEAVE A COMMENT
> *SHARE THIS:*
> 
> Print
> More
> 
> 
> *The Hindutva ideology propagated by the organisation represents a unitary vision of politics and development, which can be more easily aligned with the scientific rather than humanistic mode of thinking.*
> 
> 
> 
> ABVP candidates in JNU elections. Credit: ABVP JNU/Facebook
> 
> The recently concluded polls in Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) have brought to light an interesting phenomenon: The victorious Left alliance dominated the Akhil Bharatiya Vidyarthi Parishad (ABVP) in the social science and language schools, but the trend was reversed when it came to the science school.
> 
> Social media reacted to this trend with a righteousness of sorts. The idea seemed to be that the political disposition of science students is more valid by virtue of being more scientific and therefore correct. At the same time, another set of reactions on social media questioned the curious affinity of the science school with an ideology that is anything but scientific. Why did the science students of JNU vote for an ideology that propagates myths in defiance of modern science?
> 
> The answer to this question is not simple, as it rests on the complex relationship of academic disciplines with broader social and political milieus.
> 
> *The scientific enterprise is typically understood as a value-free and neutral inquiry to uncover truths about the world we inhabit. The knowledge derived from such scientific inquiry is deemed universal. *Yet, its relationship with the human civilisation has not been free of contradictions.
> 
> On one hand, the advancement of science in the western world went hand-in-hand with the industrial revolution, secularism and democracy. On the other hand, the universality of science became the justification for colonialism. What began as a search for new markets gradually gave way to the white man’s civilising mission across the rest of the world. One of the most influential thinkers in the liberal tradition, John Stuart Mill, has been guilty of justifying colonialism on these lines.
> 
> The social sciences identified with the scientific enterprise as they set out to understand patterns of human behaviour which would aid efficient administration. However, by the middle of the 20th century, many such disciplines were spurred by black and feminist movements in the West, and anti-imperialist movements in Asia and Africa.
> 
> The notion of universal truth that was directly linked with the victory of science over religion came to be challenged in this new political context. As hitherto unheard voices highlighted their distinctive experiences, humanistic disciplines became more and more amenable to the idea of multiple or subjective truths. It became important to distinguish the domain of the physical sciences from the realm of human experience. A single objective truth could not account for human conditions shaped by oppression, indignity, exploitation and servitude. Empathy and understanding were deemed far more potent in the pursuit of such knowledge.
> 
> *In the context of Indian politics, the Hindutva ideology propagated by the Sangh parivar represents a unitary vision of the country. Even a benign interpretation of Hindutva suggests that a unifying Hindu identity supersedes differences based on religion, sect, caste, region or language. Such a unitary vision is consistent with the language of development employed by the BJP government.*
> 
> The current discourse on development rests on the monolithic narrative of a bright, shining, prosperous and powerful nation, but one that does not accommodate the voices of weaker sections of the population. For example, the Swachh Bharat campaign speaks of a clean India, but without making any references to the sanitary and scavenging occupations of the Dalit population. The concept of digital India has now merged seamlessly with India’s most powerful business house. Yet, the discourse seems to be that Reliance is fulfilling the prime minister’s dream of digital connectivity. The means by which Reliance may have procured its resources, and how that may have come at a significant cost to the society, is irrelevant.
> 
> *A unitary vision of politics and development can be more easily aligned with the scientific rather than humanistic mode of thinking. This explains the intuitive affinity of JNU’s science students with the ABVP, while the students of social sciences and languages were less enamored by such politics.* The occurrences of February 9, 2016 and subsequent developments deepened the divide in JNU. The sedition charges slapped on students for defying a unitary vision of India would have been nothing short of abhorrent to students trained to value multiple perspectives of reality. Science students tend to be less amenable to such a position, and therefore more susceptible to the dominant mode of thinking on the issue.
> 
> Left politics has traditionally offered a broad platform to the diversity of students at JNU. An admission policy that gives special consideration to women, as well as students from backward regions, has amplified the impact of reservation on the student demographic in the university. Besides, the university is host to a vibrant queer movement. Such a student body is incompatible with the ABVP, which remains male, upper caste and Hindi speaking at its core.
> 
> The rise of the Birsa Ambedkar Phule Students Association as principal opposition to the Left alliance is further testimony to the inability of ABVP to accommodate voices that may have been marginalised in Left discourses.
> 
> *As far as the larger discourse on social media is concerned, the denigration of humanistic disciplines reflects a much larger problem in India’s education system.* In western democracies, humanistic knowledge played a considerable role in shaping education systems, especially in the post-war period. The perils of science that did not operate within ethical bounds led to a premium on teaching ethics and humanism through history and language curricula in schools. Further, universities ensured exposure to various subjects, enabling conversations across disciplines and ideologies.
> 
> *Indian education, on the other hand, came to be characterised by a disconnect between the sciences and the humanities. More specifically, technical education took precedence, as it was a better guarantor of employability and socioeconomic mobility in a developing country. Over time, this has come to reflect in school education as well, which gears students for competitive exams based on science curriculum. Further, colleges and universities dedicated exclusively to technical education have precluded the scope of broader conversations.*
> 
> The original vision for scientific and technical education in India was deeply embedded in a larger socioeconomic milieu. It was meant to propel industrialisation and lift the Indian society out of poverty, superstition and backwardness and thus create the conditions for democratic government. This link between science and society was even written into the charters of institutions such as the IITs, resulting in the inclusion of humanities departments. While the premium on scientific and technical education has remained, the social and political context has gotten lost along the way. In its absence, science at the service of the nation, can scarcely exceed political rhetoric.


The problem with people who study social science and humanities is that they start to think others as socially backward who don't understand human values, especially those who don't align with their views. This arrogance is more common in older people who not only see solution to the problems in our society differently but also its based on their own past experiences. Instead they themselves should have an open mind and understand one thing clear that studying social science and humanities not necessarily make them morally superior.



A_Poster said:


> Does anyone remember this gem from Sagarika Ghosh:
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-your-...alam-by-the-eminent-journalist-Sagarika-Ghose
> 
> 
> Science is tough
> 
> Sagarika Ghose
> 
> Why’s the Great Indian Public thrilled about Bomb Daddy for president? Two answers. The first is obvious. We can’t help but feel a little relieved at the manner in which the Sangh has pulled off a cunning theft of secularism. After Gujarat we are terrified about the Sangh’s plans for the future of India. We had visions of the hairy Sant Paramhans flying up Raisina on an udan khatola. But in the midst of our fears… bang! Bomb Daddy explodes on the scene. He may be a token but at least he’s not ash-smeared with dreadlocks. But there’s a second answer: Indians love Science. Science is beloved of the Indian middle-class and particularly of the Hindu patriarchs of the Sangh parivar. In India, Real Men all study Science. Boys are programmed from an early age to make Science their chief obsession. The IITs are shrines to a certain high Hindu male technological libido. Atomic scientists, writes scientist Dhirendra Sharma, are a ‘super State’ within the State, comprising shadowy brahmanical scientists (mostly all Tam-Brahms and the occasional bawa like Bhabha) living antiseptic and secretive lives, loftily distant from the dirty masses. They are pampered by the government, ferried back and forth to spotless fortified labs where they carry out incomprehensible expensive experiments. Atomic scientists are the extremely powerful but invisible brahmins of India. Scientism is, in fact, nothing but a version of Hindu brahminism. Let’s carry out a survey. Murli Manohar Joshi is a physicist. So is NCERT Director J.S. Rajput. BP Singhal is an MSc. Pramod Mahajan is an MSc. Former RSS Sarsangchalak Rajju Bhaiyya taught physics at Allahabad University. Jaswant Singh is a BSc. KS Sudarshan is a telecommunications engineer. And what subject did MS Golwalkar study at Benares Hindu University? Science, of course! Science, suggests Australian writer Dan Madigan, is particularly compatible with religious fundamentalism. The hard sciences, as opposed to the soft humanities, create an orthodox and extremist mentality. A technological education, Madigan writes, has a ‘can do’ approach. It believes that with the right design and the right materials you can build just about anything, including a technologically engineered history and a technologically controlled society. The technological mind-set is profoundly impatient with the tentativeness, the ‘softness’ and the endless ‘may-be-may-not-be’ of the humanities. Guess what Osama bin Laden studied? Engineering, naturally. And Mohammad Atta? You got it. Also engineering. For Indians the Humanities are considered the ‘soft’ option. The Humanities or Arts, the great subjects of Plato and Aristotle which as the name suggests keeps society ‘human’, are subjects like History, Literature and Politics. Yet, paradoxically, these are considered ‘soft’ subjects and are studied mostly by women. Women study Arts. But Men study Science. Science is ‘hard’, extremely macho but potentially insane. Not that dear old Bomb Daddy has anything in common with fundamentalism. But as he embarks on his high office perhaps he might heed Nehru’s words: “Scientists can’t live in an ivory tower. If Science gets divorced from morality and ethics then it may be used for evil purposes. The scientific spirit must be essentially one of tolerance and the realisation that nobody has a monopoly on the truth.


Maybe she is right that Abdul Kalam was not a true Muslim. . Don't know how people in India always get away after bashing Brahmins. If historically Brahmins have had success in a particular field the reason could also well be genetics. Why mostly Brahmins only showed interest in Astronomy in India historically? Tribals could had done that own their own as well, they didn't. But its hard for her to grasp that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

*India will pay heavily for any kind of adventurism, thunders Pakistan*

After a bill to name Pak a terrorist state was tabled in US, its permanent representative to the UN said that its N-program cannot be curtailed.

Indian PM, a top notch hypocrite!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777860837746864128


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778573464462581761
*India prepares to attack under Cold Start doctrine, Pakistan ready to react*

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...-cold-start-doctrine-pakistan-ready-to-react/


Who rules Maharashtra?
Kejriwal?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778613717067927552







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778628241674428416


----------



## VivasvatManu

911 said:


> The problem with people who study social science and humanities is that they start to think others as socially backward who don't understand human values, especially those who don't align with their views. This arrogance is more common in older people who not only see solution to the problems in our society differently but also its based on their own past experiences. Instead they themselves should have an open mind and understand one thing clear that studying social science and humanities not necessarily make them morally superior.



humanities is not a 'science' so first we need to STOP calling it 'social science'. 

A cup filled to the brim feels proud that it is full, a Bucket half full will still feel humble. But is there any comparison between a cup and a bucket ? 



> Maybe she is right that Abdul Kalam was not a true Muslim. . Don't know how people in India always get away after bashing Brahmins. If historically Brahmins have had success in a particular field the reason could also well be genetics. Why mostly Brahmins only showed interest in Astronomy in India historically? Tribals could had done that own their own as well, they didn't. But its hard for her to grasp that.



This is a blatantly ignorant and racist comment. 

Brahmin is not a 'caste' but a choice in the past. So a majority of the 'brahmins' who studied and wrote on Astronomy were from other 'castes' by birth. The origin of Jyotisha is by Sage Lagadha and he is a Rishi, not a brahmin. 

One who dedicated himself to the study of vedas became the 'Brahmin', irrespective of where he was born. Veda Vyas himself was the son of a Fisher women. The great scholar Kalidasa was a wood cutter. 

Hanuman who mastered the vedas was not even human. Similarly Jambavan who was a master of vedas was not human but a race called kimpurusa. 

In contrast, sagarika goshi herself is a 'caste' brahmin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Man claiming to be RJD leader insults Uri martyrs*
*



*

*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-insults-Uri-martyrs/articleshow/54450699.cms*


----------



## Trying to be honest

ashok321 said:


> *So true!*
> 
> http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/gen-hs-panag/35015/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi is Hyppo
> Not a Rhyno!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778571061201731584



I would usually commenting on politics. But just saw the video used by the AAP MLA. He uses an affidavit which has accusation on Modi, but has been trashed by supreme court multiple times. Don't know the logic of using that.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE




----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778626730382602241


----------



## Bitter Melon

911 said:


> Maybe she is right that Abdul Kalam was not a true Muslim. . Don't know how people in India always get away after bashing Brahmins. If historically Brahmins have had success in a particular field the reason could also well be genetics. Why mostly Brahmins only showed interest in Astronomy in India historically? Tribals could had done that own their own as well, they didn't. But its hard for her to grasp that.



This is the stupidest post I have read here. If you think Brahmins have some special genes then you are the kind of Brahmin who deserves all the spite the world throws on you. There are tribals all across the world who were not Brahmins and yet had a firm grasp of astronomy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Bitter Melon said:


> This is the stupidest post I have read here. If you think Brahmins have some special genes then you are the kind of Brahmin who deserves all the spite the world throws on you. There are tribals all across the world who were not Brahmins and yet had a firm grasp of astronomy.


Ya you are right, its wrong to generalize entire population. I have no interest in any particular caste or community, just pointing out historical facts, not the present. Most of the people are very much mixed in their respective region, so caste is just a title. Despite this caste will remain here for a long time and so will the politics over it. The more we talk of this, the more poisoned we get.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778680869221302276

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778760806263562240
Under Modi, It was bound to happen anyway!

*Reliance Defence bags Rs 920-cr contract for 14 fast patrol vehicles*






*Government to argue triple talaq can be regulated*

*Cong eye on how PM copes with Uri attack*

Akin to expect a bull to conceive:
*India asks China to mount pressure on Pakistan*

*What exactly are you going to do on Uri attack: Shiv Sena asks PM Narendra Modi*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...sks-pm-narendra-modi/articleshow/54446185.cms


Radio sets seized from Uri attackers may hold key
Navjot Sidhu not to form any political party







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778782167212167168






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778780693371424768


----------



## ashok321

*Pakistan, India should resolve Kashmir dispute:Ban to Sharif:*

Modi or no Modi, India is a third world country and would remain one for long time!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778807071047163904
And Delhi police belongs to?
Myopic Modi.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778784824614019072


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778889599594721280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778891067349274624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778878980984143872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778884278784434177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778878694873927680
Where is Modi's India?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778920608641974273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778922227039285248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778923890567286784


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778921061874184194
This way, the 2019 surely does not belong to Modi:


Chhole bhature sellers on Modi govt's tax hit list



Modi or no Modi, India will remain the 3rd world country for long time to come!


India ranked 143 among 188 nations in health

And this is Modi's erstwhile Chinese friend Xi Jinping
China says will speak for Pakistan at every forum


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778680869221302276
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778760806263562240
> Under Modi, It was bound to happen anyway!
> 
> *Reliance Defence bags Rs 920-cr contract for 14 fast patrol vehicles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Government to argue triple talaq can be regulated*
> 
> *Cong eye on how PM copes with Uri attack*
> 
> Akin to expect a bull to conceive:
> *India asks China to mount pressure on Pakistan*
> 
> *What exactly are you going to do on Uri attack: Shiv Sena asks PM Narendra Modi*
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...sks-pm-narendra-modi/articleshow/54446185.cms
> 
> 
> Radio sets seized from Uri attackers may hold key
> Navjot Sidhu not to form any political party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778782167212167168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778780693371424768




Doctors didnt do a good job of cutting his tongue !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

IndoCarib said:


> Doctors didnt do a good job of cutting his tongue !




Now doctors will cut Modi's hands to not follow "Gundas" on Twitter to make India a better place without Modi.

BJP Minister running Brothel in Delhi, while Modi watches.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778940325821755392


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> Now doctors will cut Modi's hands to not follow "Gundas" on Twitter to make India a better place without Modi.
> 
> BJP Minister running Brothel in Delhi, while Modi watches.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778940325821755392



I am sure AAP ministers are running the brothel with their wives 

*AAP legislators in jail: This is now getting ridiculous*

http://indianexpress.com/article/op...-jail-this-is-now-getting-ridiculous-3044180/

Now sex CD's will come from jail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

IndoCarib said:


> I am sure AAP ministers are running the brothel with their wives
> 
> *AAP legislators in jail: This is now getting ridiculous*
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/op...-jail-this-is-now-getting-ridiculous-3044180/
> 
> Now sex CD's will come from jail




Indian PM selecting criminally charged as his ministers. SHAME for India!


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> Indian PM selecting criminally charged as his ministers. SHAME for India!
> 
> View attachment 336785



But still cant beat AAP ! 

AAP claimed before both elections it fought in Delhi that it will choose poll candidates with a clean record. But now Delhi is finding it hard to digest that *so many AAP legislators are finding their way into prison*. The numbers are simply baffling as at least 15 per cent of the assembly’s MLAs being arrested in under two years.

http://indianexpress.com/article/op...-jail-this-is-now-getting-ridiculous-3044180/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Well done Modi!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778928895907225600


IndoCarib said:


> But still cant beat AAP !
> 
> AAP claimed before both elections it fought in Delhi that it will choose poll candidates with a clean record. But now Delhi is finding it hard to digest that *so many AAP legislators are finding their way into prison*. The numbers are simply baffling as at least 15 per cent of the assembly’s MLAs being arrested in under two years.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/op...-jail-this-is-now-getting-ridiculous-3044180/




I am talking of Modi, India's PM.
Defend him if you can.
Do not bring others to weaken your own dialogue. 
There are 29 CMs in India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778939517898293249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778940522849239040






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778919687874764801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777465230909583360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778957690202710016


----------



## IndoCarib

Tweet from a defence Journo. The reports of covert operation in *oK may be authentic after all. Army will not confirm that it crossed into another country. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778660507637067776
And Shiv Aroor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778664194107281408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778785424416186368






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778951320325677056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778949002364608512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778849567425069056
Willing to fight for country. Pakistan: 89% India: 75% Turkey: 73% China: 71% Russia: 59% US: 44% UK: 27% Germany: 18% Japan: 11% (Gallup)


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778855341790330880


----------



## IndoCarib

Kargil martyr's daughter grows up to be a Commie





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1280502295312412

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VivasvatManu

IndoCarib said:


> Kargil martyr's daughter grows up to be a Commie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1280502295312412



Hating somebody is the same as loving somebody. Hate is just the variation of love. The same way a 'Superiority complex' is a variation of an Inferiority complex. 

The Opposite of Hate is INDIFFERENCE.

Its very natural for hate to turn into love and vice versa. With time she will learn to be indifferent to pakistan and will not join pdf with the sincere desire to 'talk' to pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778933972092891136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778933350778019840
Despite Modi.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779130719071195136
Cases on AAP MLAs ~ Arrested-13 Out on Bail -12 Acquitted - 1

Why?
Because:


----------



## Darmashkian

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ile&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=referral


MEERUT: A report of National Human Rights Commission (NHRC) on the alleged exodus of 250 Hindu families from Kairana in Shamli district of western Uttar Pradesh, parts of which were *made public on the rights panel's website on Wednesday, all but validates what BJP MP Hukum Singh had initially said*. The panel has also sought a report from UP chief secretary and DGP on the action they have taken on the findings and recommendations of its probe team - which were submitted to the state government on June 23.

It its report, conducted by a four-member team comprising deputy SP Ravi Singh and inspectors Suman Kumari, Saroj Tiwari and Arun Kumar, NHRC found that that over* 250 Hindu families had indeed left the town due to fear of the members of a particular community which was "in majority in the area".*

_"At least 24 witnesses stated that the youths of the specific majority community (Muslims in this case) in Kairana town pass lewd/taunting remarks against the females of the specific minority community in town. Due to this, females of the specific minority community (Hindus) in Kairana town avoid going outside frequently. However, they could not gather courage to report the matter to the police for the legal action,_" the report said.

NHRC's deputy director (media & communication) Jaimini Kumar Srivastava told TOI, "During the course of the inquiry, our team visited different places in Kairana town, Muzaffarnagar and Panipat in Haryana. The team also examined relevant witnesses, victims, independent witnesses, police and administrative officials concerned. Copies of relevant records were also obtained and analyzed. The team obtained a list of 346 displaced families/persons from Kairana MP Hukum Singh's personal secretary. Out of that list, three residential localities were selected and at least six alleged victims/displaced families/persons were randomly chosen for verification. The team also had telephonic verification from at least four displaced families mentioned in the list, who had migrated to distant places like Dehradun (Uttarakhand) and Surat (Gujarat)."

The fact-finding team also confirmed the terror of Mukim Kala gang in the region. "The notorious gang leader Mukim Kala had committed at least 47 cases of robbery, murder, dacoity, extortion and violation of the Arms Act during a span of just 5 years between 2010 and 2015, in the states of UP, Haryana and Uttarakhand," the report said.
*
The report said the resettlement of over 25,000 members of the minority community in the aftermath of the 2013 Muzaffarnagar riots had led to a major change in the demography of many towns in the region, including Kairana.* _*"Most of the witnesses and victims feel that the rehabilitation in 2013 has permanently changed the social situation in Kairana town leading to further deterioration of law and order in the area*_*,*" the report said.

The panel has directed UP chief secretary and DGP to submit action taken report on the observations and recommendations of the NHRC team. The panel issued the order after considering the material on record, including the report of its investigation division on a complaint that Hindu families were leaving Kairana due to fear of criminals.


The team was constituted on a complaint filed by Supreme Court lawyer Monika Arora, who had approached the rights panel after reports were published in newspapers about the exodus of Hindu families from Kairana and Kandhla.

In June, Kairana MP Hukum Singh had alleged that around 250 Hindu families had migrated from the town, leaving behind properties, out of the fear of criminals who enjoyed political patronage. The issue became a major controversy with BJP accusing the ruling Samajwadi Party of pursuing minorities appeasement policies.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

It's true.... The Kairana exodus is real! Hindus are indeed leaving Muslim Majority areas because they are scared.

Why is there no attention from the media regarding this!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

How can someone be so fucking dumb

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779130719071195136



Despite the Italian bar dancer and her family ruling India for 60years!



Roybot said:


> How can someone be so fucking dumb
> 
> View attachment 337089



What more can you expect from a drunkard and skin addict who visits bangkok every month


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779234804097097728

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

CorporateAffairs said:


> Despite the Italian bar dancer and her family ruling India for 60years!
> 
> 
> 
> What more can you expect from a drunkard and skin addict who visits bangkok every month



Who voted dancer family again & again for 60 years? 

Pakistanis or Bangladeshis
Or moron Indians?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779238838392631296


----------



## ashok321

LOL baba LOL








*MNS warns Pak actors: Leave India in 48 hours or get thrown out:*


----------



## 911

IndoCarib said:


> Kargil martyr's daughter grows up to be a Commie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1280502295312412


Lost at "Pakistan did not kill, war kill". Who did Kargil? Who started war?



Darmashkian said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ile&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=referral
> 
> 
> MEERUT: A report of National Human Rights Commission (NHRC) on the alleged exodus of 250 Hindu families from Kairana in Shamli district of western Uttar Pradesh, parts of which were *made public on the rights panel's website on Wednesday, all but validates what BJP MP Hukum Singh had initially said*. The panel has also sought a report from UP chief secretary and DGP on the action they have taken on the findings and recommendations of its probe team - which were submitted to the state government on June 23.
> 
> It its report, conducted by a four-member team comprising deputy SP Ravi Singh and inspectors Suman Kumari, Saroj Tiwari and Arun Kumar, NHRC found that that over* 250 Hindu families had indeed left the town due to fear of the members of a particular community which was "in majority in the area".*
> 
> _"At least 24 witnesses stated that the youths of the specific majority community (Muslims in this case) in Kairana town pass lewd/taunting remarks against the females of the specific minority community in town. Due to this, females of the specific minority community (Hindus) in Kairana town avoid going outside frequently. However, they could not gather courage to report the matter to the police for the legal action,_" the report said.
> 
> NHRC's deputy director (media & communication) Jaimini Kumar Srivastava told TOI, "During the course of the inquiry, our team visited different places in Kairana town, Muzaffarnagar and Panipat in Haryana. The team also examined relevant witnesses, victims, independent witnesses, police and administrative officials concerned. Copies of relevant records were also obtained and analyzed. The team obtained a list of 346 displaced families/persons from Kairana MP Hukum Singh's personal secretary. Out of that list, three residential localities were selected and at least six alleged victims/displaced families/persons were randomly chosen for verification. The team also had telephonic verification from at least four displaced families mentioned in the list, who had migrated to distant places like Dehradun (Uttarakhand) and Surat (Gujarat)."
> 
> The fact-finding team also confirmed the terror of Mukim Kala gang in the region. "The notorious gang leader Mukim Kala had committed at least 47 cases of robbery, murder, dacoity, extortion and violation of the Arms Act during a span of just 5 years between 2010 and 2015, in the states of UP, Haryana and Uttarakhand," the report said.
> *
> The report said the resettlement of over 25,000 members of the minority community in the aftermath of the 2013 Muzaffarnagar riots had led to a major change in the demography of many towns in the region, including Kairana.* _*"Most of the witnesses and victims feel that the rehabilitation in 2013 has permanently changed the social situation in Kairana town leading to further deterioration of law and order in the area*_*,*" the report said.
> 
> The panel has directed UP chief secretary and DGP to submit action taken report on the observations and recommendations of the NHRC team. The panel issued the order after considering the material on record, including the report of its investigation division on a complaint that Hindu families were leaving Kairana due to fear of criminals.
> 
> 
> The team was constituted on a complaint filed by Supreme Court lawyer Monika Arora, who had approached the rights panel after reports were published in newspapers about the exodus of Hindu families from Kairana and Kandhla.
> 
> In June, Kairana MP Hukum Singh had alleged that around 250 Hindu families had migrated from the town, leaving behind properties, out of the fear of criminals who enjoyed political patronage. The issue became a major controversy with BJP accusing the ruling Samajwadi Party of pursuing minorities appeasement policies.
> 
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> It's true.... The Kairana exodus is real! Hindus are indeed leaving Muslim Majority areas because they are scared.
> 
> Why is there no attention from the media regarding this!


http://www.mediacrooks.com/2016/06/warning-for-hindus.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779237071567278080


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779173378733277184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779171495255736324

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779179893305307136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779173378733277184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779171495255736324
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779179893305307136


Why is he himself acting as Chief Troll? There is a huge army of AAP trolls to to push the agenda

He should learn how to delegate


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> Why is he himself acting as Chief Troll? There is a huge army of AAP trolls to to push the agenda
> 
> He should learn how to delegate


He has to kill time as well, having no portfolio left him enough time to troll everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> Why is he himself acting as Chief Troll? There is a huge army of AAP trolls to to push the agenda
> 
> He should learn how to delegate



Every time he tries to troll PM, gets mega trolled back. Never learns a lesson.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779314487669039105
And who rules Jharkhand?
Kejriwal?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779326003437076481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779302233611522048
Of course!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779322146405441536
*Centre all set to oppose triple talaq :*


----------



## Darmashkian

@RoYaL~GuJJaR @Roybot @Nilgiri @Soumitra Read these group of tweets about Pakistani actors.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779274879589756928
Until they renounce the message of the shows & apologize for acting in them,they shouldn't be allowed to enter Bollywood or India at all!!

When Donald Trump orates Political rhetoric, we blast him,attack him & protest against him. When these people abuse us ,how the hell can we get them here to act in our cinemas!

I am boycotting every film where a Pakistani is involved in the making!! I call you all to do the same. You want to see cinema? See French,Tamil,Telugu or Malayalam with subtitles. Atleast they are part of India/aren't enemies of India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779334726633095168
Hello myopic Modi!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778795218279669760
*Journalists fawning on PMs have already set a shameful precedence*

https://neospeak.wordpress.com/blog/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779167506191622145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779315963422396420


----------



## Soumitra

Nawaz Sharif's speech writer spotted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779338490232184832

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

*Tamil Nadu to launch 50 'Amma Free Wi-Fi' zones:*
*
She wont get tortured, the way Kejriwal is.
Because he is honest to the core, of which, moron Modi is afraid.*

Uber shame!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779347954192691200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779301799513686016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779266213520281600
This should be big news for RW here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778950348207632384


*WTF!How India is planning to lure Chinese MNCs*

Rafale speaking:

*France says it stands with India in fight against terror:*

Cheers to Indian "bewdas" 

*Coming soon! Hangover-free alcohol :*

India's Taj goes down:


Marriott overtakes Taj, becomes largest hotel chain


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779244243160211457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779128994557890561


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778235207899938816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779366244659163136
Mumbai Police sketch Rajdip Serdesai as a suspect:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779021880585969664


----------



## 911

.


Darmashkian said:


> @RoYaL~GuJJaR @Roybot @Nilgiri @Soumitra Read these group of tweets about Pakistani actors.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779274879589756928
> Until they renounce the message of the shows & apologize for acting in them,they shouldn't be allowed to enter Bollywood or India at all!!
> 
> When Donald Trump orates Political rhetoric, we blast him,attack him & protest against him. When these people abuse us ,how the hell can we get them here to act in our cinemas!
> 
> I am boycotting every film where a Pakistani is involved in the making!! I call you all to do the same. You want to see cinema? See French,Tamil,Telugu or Malayalam with subtitles. Atleast they are part of India/aren't enemies of India


No one in India will question them why those Pakistani actors who work here acted in those shows. The country which only allows Muslims to be the head, where minorities are being prosecuted systematically daily, is termed the most gracious country where most hospitable people live by morons here in India, yet i have never seen any Pakistani artist take stand on any issue like their Indian counterparts do here, even though its India which is suffering from Pakistan's terror policy be in Kashmir or anywhere. Plain stupidity or insanity?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

No action against corrupt in country ,No action against terrorists, sympathizers and nations supporting them ,No Ram mandir ,UCC ,If things continue like this BJP will have to forget about 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

Marxist said:


> No action against corrupt in country ,No action against terrorists, sympathizers and nations supporting them ,No Ram mandir ,UCC ,If things continue like this BJP will have to forget about 2019



add the economy too, the economy and job creation doesn't look great either just figures... may be we expected a bit too much from modi, but then he presented himself as a savior of India and we fell for it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

itachii said:


> add the economy too, the economy and job creation doesn't look great either just figures... may be we expected a bit too much from modi, but then he presented himself as a savior of India and we fell for it...



Arun shourie was some what correct BJP is Congress+Cow .... Main good thing is zero corruption scandals so far

some pictures of Kozhikode rally

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghameed

I honestly feel Modi's Twitter account shouldn't be as active as it is currently ...everyday too many obscure and unnecessary things are tweeted by him/his team .....


----------



## indiatester

itachii said:


> add the economy too, the economy and job creation doesn't look great either just figures... may be we expected a bit too much from modi, but then he presented himself as a savior of India and we fell for it...


I never believed the stuff he was trying to sell. For me the decision to vote was based on who is good for me and the country.


----------



## itachii

indiatester said:


> I never believed the stuff he was trying to sell. For me the decision to vote was based on who is good for me and the country.



Neither did I believe in all that he said sir, I expected him to take a tough stand on corruption and jail the corrupt politicians turn around the economy and a pro- hindu govt. I feel disappointed now, but then he was the best bet for the country then and now. we seriously need new generation politicians that change the political system as whole, AAP is noway an answer though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maddd

Marxist said:


> No action against corrupt in country ,



Lies



Marxist said:


> No action against terrorists, sympathizers and nations supporting them



Lies



Marxist said:


> ,No Ram mandir



Govt. cannot intervene without SC decision on the matter. Its out of the hands of the govt.



Marxist said:


> ,UCC



Wait



Marxist said:


> ,If things continue like this BJP will have to forget about 2019



Have heard of those empty threats a million times..



itachii said:


> Neither did I believe in all that he said sir, I expected him to take a tough stand on corruption and jail the corrupt politicians turn around the economy and a pro- hindu govt. I feel disappointed now, but then he was the best bet for the country then and now. we seriously need new generation politicians that change the political system as whole, AAP is noway an answer though.



Its rather a sad state of affairs when people start using Uri attacks as a tool to attack the govt, Its frankly despicable and disgusting. Govt. cannot jail anyone, only the courts can. Do you people understand the difference here ? You do know there is a difference between the Judiciary and the Executive Branch right ? Blaming the executive branch for the failures of the Judiciary is stupid....

stupid self Loathing Indians with Zero self respect  This country will fail because of the sheer stupidity of its people rather than the govt.


----------



## Marxist

Maddd said:


> Lies
> 
> 
> 
> Lies
> 
> 
> 
> Govt. cannot intervene without SC decision on the matter. Its out of the hands of the govt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait
> 
> 
> 
> Have heard of those empty threats a million times..
> 
> 
> 
> Its rather a sad state of affairs when people start using Uri attacks as a tool to attack the govt, Its frankly despicable and disgusting. Govt. cannot jail anyone, only the courts can. Do you people understand the difference here ? You do know there is a difference between the Judiciary and the Executive Branch right ?
> 
> stupid self Loathing Indians  This country will fail because of the sheer stupidity of its people rather than the govt.



Lol then please tell me what action Government took against Sonia ,Pappu, Vadra ,Chidambram, karti ,Vhooda,Ashok chavan ,Pawar and numerous other corrupt opposition leaders ?,This government has no guts to touch powerful corrupt politicians Same thing with Terrorists and sympathizers ...
If Ram mandir is matter of sub judice why BJP placed it in election manifesto ? even discussion of UCC is not started in 2 years so how long will people wait?
Not treating any one I am a BJP supporter and shared my concern

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maddd

Marxist said:


> Lol then please tell me what action Government took against Chidambram, karti ,Vadra ,hooda,Ashok chavan ,Pawar and numerous other corrupt opposition leaders ?,



Did you even read my post or hit the reply button with all that emotional outburst ? There are court cases going against all these people, Its the job the the Judiciary, repeat after me. Court cases are done by the Judiciary, PM is not an SC Judge. Govt. has already provided all the documents and evidence to get them arrested. Unless the Judiciary changes, the outcome will be as irrelevant as Lalu...



Marxist said:


> This government has no guts to touch powerful corrupt politicians Same thing with Terrorists and sympathizers ...



Blah... blah...blah..NIA, RAW and Army is doing its job.. They don't need lecture from you. Only wish people like you could put 1 +1 together.

As i said, self defeatist, emotional , self loathing Indians



Marxist said:


> If Ram mandir is matter of sub judice why BJP placed it in election manifesto ?



Why not ?? Building the Ram temple can be done by the govt. but it can only be done once the SC gives a judgment on that. If there is a delay in Judgment, then its the fault of the SC, not govt.



Marxist said:


> even discussion of UCC is not started in 2 years so how long will people wait?



The govt. has a 5 year term, wait for 5 years and then criticize. Folks like you do not understand the magnitude of the forces arrayed against us. We are simply not dealing with domestic forces here, this is a deeply entrenched deep state which has been around far far longer than even the country existed. At some point i will explain Liberal, terror nexus and their agenda, when i get the time. Decision on UCC, Ram temple will have to wait until SC accepts reforms in the appointment of judges. The day is not far, SC will buckle to pressure at some point in the near future. ALready steps are being taken to bypass the Colligium system by setting up Appalette courts and removing the cushy jobs provided to SC judge retirees.



Marxist said:


> i am not treating any one I am a BJP supporter and shared my concern



Suuuure.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Maddd said:


> Did you even read my post or hit the reply button with all that emotional outburst ? There are court cases going against all these people, Its the job the the Judiciary, repeat after me. Court cases are done by the Judiciary, PM is not an SC Judge. Govt. has already provided all the documents and evidence to get them arrested. Unless the Judiciary changes, the outcome will be as irrelevant as Lalu...
> 
> 
> Blah... blah...blah..NIA, RAW and Army is doing its job.. They don't need lecture from you. Only wish people like you could put 1 +1 together.
> 
> As i said, self defeatist, emotional , self loathing Indians
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ?? Building the Ram temple can be done by the govt. but it can only be done once the SC gives a judgment on that. If there is a delay in Judgment, then its the fault of the SC, not govt.
> 
> 
> 
> The govt. has a 5 year term, wait for 5 years and then criticize. Folks like you do not understand the magnitude of the forces arrayed against us. We are simply not dealing with domestic forces here, this is a deeply entrenched deep state which has been around far far longer than even the country existed. At some point i will explain Liberal, terror nexus and their agenda, when i get the time. Decision on UCC, Ram temple will have to wait until SC accepts reforms in the appointment of judges. The day is not far, SC will buckle to pressure at some point in the near future. ALready steps are being taken to bypass the Colligium system by setting up Appalette courts and removing the cushy jobs provided to SC judge retirees.
> 
> 
> 
> Suuuure.....




What was there in your earlier post to read?You put a five letter word "Lies" to counter my post ...What action Prosecution side and Central agencies done so far ,its due to Swamy sonia and RG is in court ,effort of journalist like Gopikrishnan put Chiddu and family in trouble ,Officers like Khemka put Vadra in trouble...What you are doing is blaming judiciary for central agencies failure ...

it took decades for HC verdict on ram mandir issue ,now you say wait for SC verdict (god knows how many more decades) ,Government can build Ram mandir through Legislative procedure why BJP is afraid to do so (I know BjP dont have numbers in upper house but still they can try)

with People like Jaitley in leadership do you think BjP will win against these libertards and Dial a bail Judicial system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Marxist said:


> Lol then please tell me what action Government took against Sonia ,Pappu, Vadra ,Chidambram, karti ,Vhooda,Ashok chavan ,Pawar and numerous other corrupt opposition leaders ?,This government has no guts to touch powerful corrupt politicians Same thing with Terrorists and sympathizers ...
> If Ram mandir is matter of sub judice why BJP placed it in election manifesto ? even discussion of UCC is not started in 2 years so how long will people wait?
> Not treating any one I am a BJP supporter and shared my concern


They cry foul vendetta, besides Pappu and co are already in NH case. Terrorist sympathisers and their likes are extremely corrupt just like their NGO sector and they have the monopoly over various kinds of international organisations from Human rights to Feminism, etc. For now, they have power to change opinions of the masses. No action can be taken against them other than counter narrative, which has already challenged the status quo they used to enjoy in previous regimes, due to which a divide has now been created, as much as that they now have resorted to character assassination and steriotyping using words related to Hinduism through trends. Their greatest weakness lies in blind opposition of everything, recent example is Uri attack, any stance government took, they opposed it blindly. Modi must use thier weakness by bringing UCC. Ramchandra Guha (not a fan) confirmed that a lot of intellectuals in his circle oppose UCC. If Modi is able to counter the propaganda narrative of UCC being pro-Hindu, not only it will be great victory for BJP and the country but moral defeat of self proclaimed good for nothing intellectuals of this country.

I have a different view of Ram Mandir issue. Instead of building a temple, they should build a university dedicated to Ram and try and make it best university in Asia if not in world. We have enough temples, its a win on every front.



Maddd said:


> Suuuure.....


Yes i think, he is.


----------



## Maddd

Marxist said:


> What was there in your earlier post to read?You put a five letter word "Lies" to counter my post ...What action Prosecution side and Central agencies done so far ,its due to Swamy sonia and RG is in court ,effort of journalist like Gopikrishnan put Chiddu and family in trouble ,Officers like Khemka put Vadra in trouble...What you are doing is blaming judiciary for central agencies failure ...



AM blaming Judiciary for the failures of the Judiciary. There is a reason why Swamy was brought into the Rajya Sabha by Modi. It was a step by Modi to endorse Swami's actions and to even support him. If you forgot, Swamy is in BJP and has been heavily supportive of Modi. It sort of like you let loose the hound on everybody else.



Marxist said:


> it took decades for HC verdict on ram mandir issue ,now you say wait for SC verdict (god knows how many more decades)
> ,Government can build Ram mandir through Legislative procedure why BJP is afraid to do so (I know BjP dont have numbers in upper house but still they can try)



It won't work. Especially in such an environment. SC had stayed HC decision on Ayodhya. Ram Mandir is not in the hands of the Govt.



Marxist said:


> with People like Jaitley in leadership do you think BjP will win against these libertards and Dial a bail Judicial system



Jaitley is there for 2 reasons

1. He supported Modi when he was viscously attacked by everyone, including the public at large
2. Only he is capable garnering support for GST, and he has carried himself well on that regard.

Jaitley is someone who is very powerful and influential, better to keep him closer. I don't support everyone else's apprehensions about him. Yes he has influence in the Lutyans circle, but thats why we need him. Besides, kicking the MOS finance personally selected by Jaitley was his way of keeping him under leash.



911 said:


> Yes i think, he is.



I know he is, but people like him do not understand the magnitude and size of the enemy. People have to understand Modi is not simply fighting domestic forces, but also very powerful outside forces...



911 said:


> They cry foul vendetta, besides Pappu and co are already in NH case. Terrorist sympathisers and their likes are extremely corrupt just like their NGO sector and they have the monopoly over various kinds of international organisations from Human rights to Feminism, etc. For now, they have power to change opinions of the masses. No action can be taken against them other than counter narrative, which has already challenged the status quo they used to enjoy in previous regimes, due to which a divide has now been created, as much as that they now have resorted to character assassination and steriotyping using words related to Hinduism through trends. Their greatest weakness lies in blind opposition of everything, recent example is Uri attack, any stance government took, they opposed it blindly. Modi must use thier weakness by bringing UCC. Ramchandra Guha (not a fan) confirmed that a lot of intellectuals in his circle oppose UCC. If Modi is able to counter the propaganda narrative of UCC being pro-Hindu, not only it will be great victory for BJP and the country but moral defeat of self proclaimed good for nothing intellectuals of this country.



Cleaning the rot in this country will have to be done in different levels..


Bringing NGO's and its finances and approval strictly under govt. control and scrutiny, which is being done
IPS and IAS officers are filled with leftists, to the level several of my friends informed me that if their answers in interview were not leftist they were not selected. Hence IAS and IPS will have to be cleaned of leftist influence. Govt. has only started on this
SC and HC Judges are incredibly corrupt, Colligium system will have to be dismantled and a new transparent system brought in place. Govt. hesitation to appoint Judges is one of the reasons SC has been acting like a petulant child. Usage of Appalatte courts is another good step top bypass Colligium system. We WILL have to create alternatives and reduce their monopoly. These scumbags Judges gain money by delaying cases, those who have the money are given quick judgments while for others , judgments are delayed.
Media is one area were govt. has succeeded in garnering a lot of support over time, Media these days is clearly divided and the influence of the left has been decreasing..
Power of Intellectuals in this country has been waning ever since Modi came to power, from kicking out people from Lutyans, to the banning of NGO's , shaming of 5 star activists and the fall of leftist journalism. It has reached a level where they will do ANYTHING to regain the lost power that they had..

Of course, not everything is picture perfect, but things are going forward. But i personally do not expect UCC or Ram temple before 2019... Would be nice if it happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Maddd said:


> AM blaming Judiciary for the failures of the Judiciary. There is a reason why Swamy was brought into the Rajya Sabha by Modi. It was a step by Modi to endorse Swami's actions and to even support him. If you forgot, Swamy is in BJP and has been heavily supportive of Modi. It sort of like you let loose the hound on everybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't work. Especially in such an environment. SC had stayed HC decision on Ayodhya. Ram Mandir is not in the hands of the Govt.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaitley is there for 2 reasons
> 
> 1. He supported Modi when he was viscously attacked by everyone, including the public at large
> 2. Only he is capable garnering support for GST, and he has carried himself well on that regard.
> 
> Jaitley is someone who is very powerful and influential, better to keep him closer. I don't support everyone else's apprehensions about him. Yes he has influence in the Lutyans circle, but thats why we need him. Besides, kicking the MOS finance personally selected by Jaitley was his way of keeping him under leash.
> 
> 
> 
> I know he is, but people like him do not understand the magnitude and size of the enemy. People have to understand Modi is not simply fighting domestic forces, but also very powerful outside forces...



it may not work (Ram Mandir through Legislation) ,But atleast party can try to show people commitment of BjP on the issue ...
Jaitely is a double edged sword ,Most of the party workers hates him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maddd

Marxist said:


> it may not work (Ram Mandir through Legislation) ,But atleast party can try to show people commitment of BjP on the issue ...
> Jaitely is a double edged sword ,Most of the party workers hates him



Problem with Modi and Shah is he does not really care for show offs or pandering, even to Hindus. I want a purely Hindu state with minorities allowed to stay only if they respect our traditions. But that is not going to happen. As for Jaitley, he is playing his own game, a balancing act. as for terrorism, next 5 years will be very entertaining for our illustrious neighbor...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Marxist said:


> No action against corrupt in country ,No action against terrorists, sympathizers and nations supporting them ,No Ram mandir ,UCC ,If things continue like this BJP will have to forget about 2019


Also @itachii 
These are fair criticisms of the govt. and it should be held responsible for the failures. However let us be careful in what we end up with. Be it NOTA or any other political entity, let us not end up supporting the same people who have caused the current state of the country. By all means do support a better alternative available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maddd

indiatester said:


> Also @itachii
> These are fair criticisms of the govt. and it should be held responsible for the failures. However let us be careful in what we end up with. Be it NOTA or any other political entity, let us not end up supporting the same people who have caused the current state of the country. By all means do support a better alternative available.



I don't have a problem if criticisms are fair, but frankly vast majority of the criticisms are not fair. Uri and Pathankot has brought all kinds of filth out in social media to push their political narrative. Especially the sickular filth on this forum.


----------



## itachii

Maddd said:


> Its rather a sad state of affairs when people start using Uri attacks as a tool to attack the govt, Its frankly despicable and disgusting. Govt. cannot jail anyone, only the courts can. Do you people understand the difference here ? You do know there is a difference between the Judiciary and the Executive Branch right ? Blaming the executive branch for the failures of the Judiciary is stupid....



It is not uri attacks that chenged the taught process, Uri is just one part of the event. yes, govt. took no steps to take steps to arrest the corrupt. It is the govt that can arrest people when they cross the law and courts that punish them. Kindly, don't teach me how judiciary works sir, Half of my family works in judiciary system in various positions.



Maddd said:


> stupid self Loathing Indians with Zero self respect * This country will fail because of the sheer stupidity of its people rather than the govt.*



True that, coz its people that elect their govts.


----------



## Maddd

itachii said:


> It is not uri attacks that chenged the taught process, Uri is just one part of the event. yes, govt. took no steps to take steps to arrest the corrupt. It is the govt that can arrest people when they cross the law and courts that punish them. Kindly, don't teach me how judiciary works sir, Half of my family works in judiciary system in various positions.



Tell me one thing, how does a govt. convict a criminal without the help of the Judiciary ? Judiciary is at fault for this, you simply cannot ignore that. URI is a part because its serves a political perpous, Sorry, but it is utterly disgusting to use terror attacks as political tools..



itachii said:


> True that, coz its people that elect their govts.



No, its because of the forever self loathing Indians... One terror attack and all the termites have come out of the woodwork...


----------



## itachii

Maddd said:


> Tell me one thing, how does a govt. convict a criminal without the help of the Judiciary ? Judiciary is at fault for this, you simply cannot ignore that. URI is a part because its serves a political perpous, Sorry, but it is utterly disgusting to use terror attacks as political tools..



look sir, Arresting an individual and providing solid proofs against his involvement is the work of police, that directly work under the command of govt. Give me atleast one name where BJP took action against 1 corrupt politician ? atleast 1. It is not just URI, we had pathankot too and our response was timid. I dont see any difference between UPA and NDA. I am still waiting for the changes to RTE bill, that doesn't seem anywhere close. I wonder if govt. has any plans to bring changes to the anarchic bill.. The less we talk about ram mandhir or ucc the better.



Maddd said:


> No, its because of the forever self loathing Indians... One terror attack and all the termites have come out of the woodwork...



A majority of those self loathing Indians changed their mind and brought this govt to power at all odds to re-install the hindu pride. why would Indians not loathe themselves, when there country is being attacked regularly by a mullah country and their govt. is too timid to respond strongly ?? I am not saying we have better options out there, just that people expected too much from this govt, and were dissapointed. One doesn't need a full majority to run a govt. this way.


----------



## Maddd

itachii said:


> look sir, Arresting an individual and providing solid proofs against his involvement is the work of police, that directly work under the command of govt. Give me atleast one name where BJP took action against 1 corrupt politician ? atleast 1. It is not just URI, we had pathankot too and our response was timid. I dont see any difference between UPA and NDA. I am still waiting for the changes to RTE bill, that doesn't seem anywhere close. I wonder if govt. has any plans to bring changes to the anarchic bill.. The less we talk about ram mandhir or ucc the better.



What do you mean BJP took action ? There are cases going on against Vadra, Bada and chotta Chiddu, Sonia and various other individuals. These cases are being handled by Swamy and govt. is providing him what ever information he needs Some of the cases are being heard in the court. Why is it that you are ever ready to absolve the Judiciary but attack the govt. instead ? The move against Pakistan started happening way back in 2014, even before Pathankot or URI happened. Anyone who can put 2 + 2 together knows that.

Even i am waiting for the RTE Bill, the New Education policy i s being formulated right now, we will have to wait until that is done. AS for Ram Mandir and UCC i have already given my views



itachii said:


> A majority of those self loathing Indians changed their mind and brought this govt to power at all odds to re-install the hindu pride. why would Indians not loathe themselves, when there country is being attacked regularly by a mullah country and their govt. is too timid to respond strongly ?? I am not saying we have better options out there, just that people expected too much from this govt, and were dissapointed. One doesn't need a full majority to run a govt. this way.



I and many other certainly are not a part of those self loathing Indians.The problem is people like you wants things to change over night, societies. do not change over night. The country does not change overnight. They take time to change, there is plenty of endemic corruption and rot in the system, it will take time to change. 70 years of rot cannot be removed in 2 years, you can be as disappointed as you want to be, but certain things cannot change. The problem is not the govt. the problem is self loathing depressed people who are forever disappointed over everything and find every little excuse to be. With these people around, no matter what the govt. does it cannot make you happy...

I hope you are in the minority, coz its the people which will fail the govt. and not vice versa....
In 2 years people want everyone in Jail, want RTE removed, UCC, Ram Mandir ,Economy in 9% growth and Pakistan defeated and disintegrated. Admi hai kya bhagwan ??


----------



## A_Poster

Maddd said:


> Why not ?? Building the Ram temple can be done by the govt. but it can only be done once the SC gives a judgment on that. If there is a delay in Judgment, then its the fault of the SC, not govt.



Factually incorrect.

Government could make law which could abrogate any decision of Judiciary (remember Shah Bano case), and could also legislate on any matter it deem fit, including those pending before court. If a part has 2/3 members in both house of parliament, it could fire whole bench of Supreme court,or of any High court. Court could only look into constitutional validity of any law. 

Courts have no legitimacy of their own and are dependent on constitution for legitimacy, which is dependent on legitimacy of executive (which has organic legitimacy), whose legitimacy is renewed every five years.This whole argument of "Judges are supreme" is so retarded on philosophical and legal level, that it could barely clean drool off its chin. 

If GoI decide to build Ram Mandir by passing a law ,there is nothing that courts could do, as long as GoI does not finance it, as using taxpayer's money would violate article 27 of constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

A_Poster said:


> Factually incorrect.
> 
> Government could make law which could abrogate any decision of Judiciary (remember Shah Bano case), and could also legislate on any matter it deem fit, including those pending before court. If a part has 2/3 members in both house of parliament, it could fire whole bench of Supreme court,or of any High court. Court could only look into constitutional validity of any law.
> 
> Courts have no legitimacy of their own and are dependent on constitution for legitimacy, which is dependent on legitimacy of executive (which has organic legitimacy), whose legitimacy is renewed every five years.This whole argument of "Judges are supreme" is so retarded on philosophical and legal level, that it could barely clean drool off its chin.
> 
> If GoI decide to build Ram Mandir by passing a law ,there is nothing that courts could do, as long as GoI does not finance it, as using taxpayer's money would violate article 27 of constitution.


What kind of "law" will be required to construct Ram Temple? Do you understand the meaning of Law?

_Law - the system of rules which a particular country or community recognizes as regulating the actions of its members and which it may enforce by the imposition of penalties_.

What system of rules will be used to build a temple?


----------



## VivasvatManu

Soumitra said:


> What kind of "law" will be required to construct Ram Temple? Do you understand the meaning of Law?
> 
> _Law - the system of rules which a particular country or community recognizes as regulating the actions of its members and which it may enforce by the imposition of penalties_.
> 
> What system of rules will be used to build a temple?



He is right and you are wrong. 

GoI CAN pass a law that hands over the land to the temple trustees and remove any and all restrictions on building a temple there. Once it does that, there is NOTHING the courts can do about it. 

For that to happen, BJP needs a majority in the Rajya Sabha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

Maddd said:


> What do you mean BJP took action ? There are cases going on against Vadra, Bada and chotta Chiddu, Sonia and various other individuals. These cases are being handled by Swamy and govt. is providing him what ever information he needs Some of the cases are being heard in the court. Why is it that you are ever ready to absolve the Judiciary but attack the govt. instead ?



As I said before, it is one thing to let justice take its own course and govt putting in efforts to arrest the corrupt. I dont see an intention from the govt. to punish corrupt. In last year not even one corrupt politician was arrested not even one.. and I said u earlier I know how these cases work.



Maddd said:


> The move against Pakistan started happening way back in 2014, even before Pathankot or URI happened. Anyone who can put 2 + 2 together knows that.



let us see how this move goes, I see pak stabilizing day by day.




Maddd said:


> I and many other certainly are not a part of those self loathing Indians..


Good for u guys...




Maddd said:


> The problem is people like you wants things to change over night, societies. do not change over night. The country does not change overnight. They take time to change, there is plenty of endemic corruption and rot in the system, it will take time to change. 70 years of rot cannot be removed in 2 years, you can be as disappointed as you want to be, but certain things cannot change.


As I said earlier I am not saying things to be changed in over night, but Intent to punish the corrupt is no where to be seen.



Maddd said:


> The problem is not the govt. the problem is self loathing depressed people who are forever disappointed over everything and find every little excuse to be. With these people around, no matter what the govt. does it cannot make you happy...
> I hope you are in the minority, coz its the people which will fail the govt. and not vice versa....


Now stop your holier than thou attitude, no one around here is self loathing.. Expecting a govt to work and deliver its promises isn't self loathing.



Maddd said:


> In 2 years people want everyone in Jail, want RTE removed, UCC, Ram Mandir ,Economy in 9% growth and Pakistan defeated and disintegrated. Admi hai kya bhagwan ??


Everyone ?? I asked u to show me atleast one and u still didn't reply to my question.. It is the absence of movement of any of the promises that makes people question on all the promises. not the other way around. If the govt. was serious on atleast one of the promises they gave to the people for which they were voted to power then you wouldn't find people disappointed to such extent.


----------



## Maddd

itachii said:


> As I said before, it is one thing to let justice take its own course and govt putting in efforts to arrest the corrupt. I dont see an intention from the govt. to punish corrupt. In last year not even one corrupt politician was arrested not even one.. and I said u earlier I know how these cases work.



Again, you fail to tell me what govt. should do to put them in Jail, how can you put someone in Jail without a conviction ?



itachii said:


> let us see how this move goes, I see pak stabilizing day by day.



Not really...



itachii said:


> As I said earlier I am not saying things to be changed in over night, but Intent to punish the corrupt is no where to be seen.



The intend should be of the Judiciary, since the govt. has come to power CBI NIA and ACB has been running riot in the country filing cases and weeding out curruption. Only 2 days ago there was a massive crackdown on corruption and tax evasion on thousands of shops. Not everything is shown and glorified in the Media...



itachii said:


> Now stop your holier than thou attitude, no one around here is self loathing.. Expecting a govt to work and deliver its promises isn't self loathing.



Expecting the impossible and the whining about it, is self loathing. Ignoring everything which has been done and whining about something which the govt. does not have a control over is.



itachii said:


> Everyone ?? I asked u to show me atleast one and u still didn't reply to my question.. It is the absence of movement of any of the promises that makes people question on all the promises. not the other way around. If the govt. was serious on atleast one of the promises they gave to the people for which they were voted to power then you wouldn't find people disappointed to such extent.



I showed you several names which are already under investigation, as usually the norm is... it was all completely ignored. Why don't you just follow what the CBI,NIA and other agencies has been doing in the last couple of years. Rest of your post is just BS, Not everyone is as much as a crybaby as your self, so please don't act like there are others out there  Its like the doctor treating and fixing a heart patient, while the heart patient whines about his skinned knee..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Maddd said:


> Again, you fail to tell me what govt. should do to put them in Jail, how can you put someone in Jail without a conviction ?



What conviction are u asking for ? Are u trying to tell me that there are no solid proofs that govt. can Implicate corrupt politicians ? or do u wanna push it on judiciary and let the present govt. walk free ? If so what's the diff btwn aap and bjp ? both promised to take action of corrupt politicians and then remained silent for their once they are in power.



Maddd said:


> The intend should be of the Judiciary, since the govt. has come to power CBI NIA and ACB has been running riot in the country filing cases and weeding out curruption. Only 2 days ago there was a massive crackdown on corruption and tax evasion on thousands of shops. Not everything is shown and glorified in the Media...



thousands of shops ? good how many of those are owned by corrupt politicians ? let me give u an example of intent, UPA got Jagan arrested the moment he rose against there whims and formed his own political party, the only reason he was released is due to back door deals with congress to help them if they come to power. The CBI head that was heading the case was transferred to do that, now he is walking free and NDA isn't moving any steps to punish him there were even talks to dump TDP and let YSRCP in to NDA fold if TDP failed to form the govt. 





Maddd said:


> Expecting the impossible and the whining about it, is self loathing. Ignoring everything which has been done and whining about something which the govt. does not have a control over is.



Oh yeah the govt. has no control to arrest the corrupt, then what good are the hallow promises and staying in power. how on earth a person becomes self loathing when he expects a person to work on the promises they gave. the only insecure that i see around here is you.



Maddd said:


> I showed you several names which are already under investigation, as usually the norm is... it was all completely ignored. Why don't you just follow what the CBI,NIA and other agencies has been doing in the last couple of years. Rest of your post is just BS, Not everyone is as much as a crybaby as your self, so please don't act like there are others out there  Its like the doctor treating and fixing a heart patient, while the heart patient whines about his skinned knee..



go watch cartoons kiddo..


----------



## Maddd

itachii said:


> What conviction are u asking for ? Are u trying to tell me that there are no solid proofs that govt. can Implicate corrupt politicians ? or do u wanna push it on judiciary and let the present govt. walk free ? If so what's the diff btwn aap and bjp ? both promised to take action of corrupt politicians and then remained silent for their once they are in power.



Good lord, why do you keep repeating the same thing again and again. How can someone be convicted without the Judiciary ? Proofs will be collected and presented in court. All you are doing is ranting..



itachii said:


> thousands of shops ? good how many of those are owned by corrupt politicians ? let me give u an example of intent, UPA got Jagan arrested the moment he rose against there whims and formed his own political party, the only reason he was released is due to back door deals with congress to help them if they come to power. The CBI head that was heading the case was transferred to do that, now he is walking free and NDA isn't moving any steps to punish him there were even talks to dump TDP and let YSRCP in to NDA fold if TDP failed to form the govt.



Even Lalu was arrested and then later given bail to walk free, so now you are saying BJP should emulate congress of all parties in arresting people ? And we should put all those people in Jail until and unless a court again passes a judgment ?
SO now the person crying corruption wants to emulate congies.... Congratulations 



itachii said:


> Oh yeah the govt. has no control to arrest the corrupt, then what good are the hallow promises and staying in power. how on earth a person becomes self loathing when he expects a person to work on the promises they gave. the only insecure that i see around here is you.



OH yes, govt. is no good, hollow and empty promises lets bring in Rahul Gandu or the other *** hats as our leaders, Then you might end up getting satisfied. Am not insecure, am just wondering how stupid people can be, there are positives and negatives of every govt. They should be looked at in Balance, rather than whining like a petulant child.



itachii said:


> go watch cartoons kiddo..



Cartoons makes a lot more sense than your posts...


----------



## itachii

Maddd said:


> Good lord, why do you keep repeating the same thing again and again. How can someone be convicted without the Judiciary ? Proofs will be collected and presented in court. All you are doing is ranting..



what do u mean ? govt. submitted solid proofs and judiciary isn't taking any action on the corrupt ?




Maddd said:


> Even Lalu was arrested and then later given bail to walk free, so now you are saying BJP should emulate congress of all parties in arresting people ? And we should put all those people in Jail until and unless a court again passes a judgment ?
> SO now the person crying corruption wants to emulate congies.... Congratulations



lol u r too dumb to be real



Maddd said:


> OH yes, govt. is no good, hollow and empty promises lets bring in Rahul Gandu or the other *** hats as our leaders, Then you might end up getting satisfied. Am not insecure, am just wondering how stupid people can be, there are positives and negatives of every govt. They should be looked at in Balance, rather than whining like a petulant child.



don't make your own conclusions on others opinions. 



Maddd said:


> Cartoons makes a lot more sense than your posts...



They sure aren't as entertaining as your posts though.


----------



## Maddd

itachii said:


> what do u mean ? govt. submitted solid proofs and judiciary isn't taking any action on the corrupt ?



Swamy and his cohorts have been on this case, check his twitter account and you will know he has the evidence in place to arrest Gandhi's and the Chiddu's, NH case has been going on for ever.. Now there is going to be another hearing on Oct 4h on summoning of documents(Income Tax statement).



itachii said:


> lol u r too dumb to be real
> 
> don't make your own conclusions on others opinions.
> 
> They sure aren't as entertaining as your posts though.



Why even bother with these silly one liners ?


----------



## itachii

Maddd said:


> Swamy and his cohorts have been on this case, check his twitter account and you will know he has the evidence in place to arrest Gandhi's and the Chiddu's, NH case has been going on for ever.. Now there is going to be another hearing on Oct 4h on summoning of documents(Income Tax statement).
> 
> 
> 
> Why even bother with these silly one liners ?



tu rehne de bhai, tujhse aur argue karne ka time nahi hai mere pas. cheers.


----------



## Tridibans

Fascinating discussion going on ...... Nice to see a debate amongst right wingers without the usual jhola chaap sickulars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maddd

Tridibans said:


> Fascinating discussion going on ...... Nice to see a debate amongst right wingers without the usual jhola chaap sickulars



They are all in my ignore list anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780306741955133441

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

Thing is that BJP has worked on a compromise formula with congress for the sake of passing bills in RajyaSabha and National Security issues ...

Once BJP gets majority in Rajya Sabha it would go all out against Congress ... Like I always Said RAM MANDIR is one among the issues which keeps a ordinary Hindu Nationalist Push more harder ... I am very Sure Modiji would finally finish this Ram Mandir Business once in for all after 2019 Victory...

Modiji should remember while I am very young in my late 20's but there are many Rigtwingers who stood for our ideology and those who are in their late 50's and 60's most of them have the dream of seeing Ram Mandir in their life time and Do Ram Darshan before they die... Its the last wish of many old Rightwingers I know ... they know Hindu republic cant be established with in their life time but atleast what BJP can do is fulfill the dream of Ram Mandir and reinstall the glory of Lorsd Rama in the hearts and minds of Hindus... 

I only good thing I still see in NDA government is that Modiji is still pretty much in control of the government, Party and Allies Zero corruption...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tridibans

This is the first time in living memory that only 2.5 years are remaining for next general assembly elections and the nation is :

1) Still debating whether Modi wave is intact or declining, let alone whether congress or any other is even in contention

2) No issue of corruption or policy paralysis or anti incumbency but sickulars and media is obsessed with Modi suit, AAP drama or other penny issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maddd

Tridibans said:


> This is the first time in living memory that only 2.5 years are remaining for next general assembly elections and the nation is :
> 
> 1) Still debating whether Modi wave is intact or declining, let alone whether congress or any other is even in contention



Modi wave or not, he is coming back in 2019 due to a lack of any proper National Opposition. As per pew Survey, Modi wave is strong. Any lost votes in Hindi belt will be replaced by North East and Southern India.



Tridibans said:


> 2) No issue of corruption or policy paralysis or anti incumbency but sickulars and media is obsessed with Modi suit, AAP drama or other penny issues.



Will get worse as elections come closer....


----------



## indiatester

Tridibans said:


> This is the first time in living memory that only 2.5 years are remaining for next general assembly elections and the nation is :
> 
> 1) Still debating whether Modi wave is intact or declining, let alone whether congress or any other is even in contention
> 
> 2) No issue of corruption or policy paralysis or anti incumbency but sickulars and media is obsessed with Modi suit, AAP drama or other penny issues.



There is no Modi wave any more. He can use phrases like "Acche Din" any more.
56 inch will also haunt him.
At the most, he may be back with a coalition, but the way BJP and shivsena fought, there are bound to be difficulties.
Not to mention, the opposition parties will try to consolidate where possible.


----------



## Maddd

indiatester said:


> There is no Modi wave any more. He can use phrases like "Acche Din" any more.
> 56 inch will also haunt him.
> At the most, he may be back with a coalition, but the way BJP and shivsena fought, there are bound to be difficulties.
> Not to mention, the opposition parties will try to consolidate where possible.



HIs support base has increased by rather huge margins in South India and North East. Modi wave is very much alive.
Naysayers can't do anything about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A_Poster

Guys.

This is hydrology data of Brahmaputra from IUCN.





​Page 29: https://www.iucn.org/sites/dev/files/import/downloads/iucn_research_brahmaputra_basin.pdf


You people would be surprised at how insignificant discharge from Tibet is for Brahmaputra. If Pakistanis or Chinese try to play this "China will block Brahmaputra" card, hit them on face with this data. Of the 19800 Cumecs average discharge of Brahmaputra, water from China account for less than 500 Cumecs. 

PS: Brahmaputra enters India just after Tsela Dzong. After this point it it goes into 16.8m/km steep fall before entering India, and creating a gorge in the process.

@Maddd @Syama Ayas @Rain Man @VivasvatManu @Yaduveer @CorporateAffairs Or anyone else arguing with Pakistanis or Chinese (boy they are incorrigibly stupid) on IWT matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## indiatester

A_Poster said:


> Guys.
> 
> This is hydrology data of Brahmaputra from IUCN.
> 
> View attachment 338337
> ​Page 29: https://www.iucn.org/sites/dev/files/import/downloads/iucn_research_brahmaputra_basin.pdf
> 
> 
> You people would be surprised at how insignificant discharge from Tibet is for Brahmaputra. If Pakistanis or Chinese try to play this "China will block Brahmaputra" card, hit them on face with this data. Of the 19800 Cumecs average discharge of Brahmaputra, water from China account for less than 500 Cumecs.
> 
> PS: Brahmaputra enters India just after Tsela Dzong. After this point it it goes into 16.8m/km steep fall before entering India, and creating a gorge in the process.
> 
> @Maddd @Syama Ayas @Rain Man @VivasvatManu @Yaduveer @CorporateAffairs Or anyone else arguing with Pakistanis or Chinese (boy they are incorrigibly stupid) on IWT matters.



Excellent data. Lot of us have been saying that Tibet is on the leeward side of Himalayas. It is thinly populated for a reason (not enough water). While China does have some control over the water which will definitely hurt us and Bangladesh, majority of the catchment area is in our territory.

Regarding using this data with the other side. I'd rather not. I love it when they keep bleating on wrong assumptions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A_Poster

indiatester said:


> Excellent data. Lot of us have been saying that Tibet is on the leeward side of Himalayas. It is thinly populated for a reason (not enough water). While China does have some control over the water which will definitely hurt us and Bangladesh, majority of the catchment area is in our territory.
> 
> Regarding using this data with the other side. I'd rather not. I love it when they keep bleating on wrong assumptions.




No completely correct.

Majority of catchment area of Brahmaputra by area is in Tibet, but it is such a barren cold desert with rainfall of average 200mm that water runoff from Tibet is negligible comapared to 2900mm average rainfall of NE, even if catchment area of Brahmaputra in India is less than that in China.

Also, there are only three small streams as tributary of Brahmaputra in China; while In India there are 15+ major rivers and countless streams draining into Brahmaputra.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Anti National Congress objects NaMo re-visiting the Indus water treaty.
What siht these congress members are made off?


----------



## A_Poster

BTW, Has anyone else too noticed that Modi has not addressed UN General assembly two years in a row, neither has Xi Jinping addressed UN general assembly this year.

It is as if both think of UN general assembly as worthless (which it really is).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maddd

*BalochArmy*

BLA has attacked Chinese engineers in Windar Kinraag area of Balochistan. This attack killed and injured many Chinese engineers.

----------------------

I can't post links sooo...... this is from twitter



A_Poster said:


> BTW, Has anyone else too noticed that Modi has not addressed UN General assembly two years in a row, neither has Xi Jinping addressed UN general assembly this year.
> 
> It is as if both think of UN general assembly as worthless (which it really is).



UN's irrelevance has become more and more apparent as time goes on....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780436896581316608
India is a mess:

*After Marathas, Muslim leaders ready to turn up heat for quota:*

*SC refuses urgent hearing on PIL on Indus Water Treaty:*

*Now, Sharif is showing off 56-inch chest: Sena's dig at PM over Uri attack:*

*




Coward Modi fooling Indians:*

*Uri attack: What is India's next move? Ask the PM :* The New Delhi media corp is still has no clear or definite answers to the questions it has been asking in the aftermath of the Uri attack. Will there be an escalation of the army in border areas? Will there be a surgical strike? What is happening in the North and South Block. 

Everyone is unanimous on the answers: Nobody has the faintest clue. 

Home minister Rajnath Singh, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley, or Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar seem to have the answer. 

At least 50 to 60 senior correspondents are scratching their heads, contacting their sources for information, but there are still no clear answers. 

As of now, only one person knows the answer to the questions being raised: Prime Minister Narendra Modi.


----------



## AugenBlick

Maddd said:


> *BalochArmy*
> 
> BLA has attacked Chinese engineers in Windar Kinraag area of Balochistan. This attack killed and injured many Chinese engineers.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> I can't post links sooo...... this is from twitter
> 
> 
> 
> UN's irrelevance has become more and more apparent as time goes on....


Here you go


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/7804592537902858242xChinese killed, several injured (Unverified claims)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780504373365448708


----------



## Maddd

I cannot recall any time in the past when 20 terrorists were eliminated: *Nalin Kohli *


Is this confirmation or not ?


----------



## ashok321

Gang-rape, beef vigilantism 'small issues': Manohar Lal Khattar


----------



## ashok321

*Gujarat gets 'high priority, high speed' projects*
Why only Gujarat?
Not others.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780605913203937281


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780643945273434112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780643841225338880


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780744708083609600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779756810366365697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780734643695943680












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780681102084050944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780694875851268097


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780625240514756609






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780688812519206916

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780689488406155265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780728194697682944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690461605755293696


----------



## IndoCarib

*Katju offers Kashmir and Bihar to Pak, angers Nitish Kumar *

Former Supreme Court judge Markanday Katju’s comment of offering Kashmir to Pakistan on condition that it should take Bihar too drew sharp criticism here with Chief Minister Nitish Kumar ridiculing him for trying to become ‘Mai-Baap’ (guardian) of the state.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...on-bihar-invites-nitish-kumars-wrath-3052747/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Maddd said:


> I cannot recall any time in the past when 20 terrorists were eliminated: *Nalin Kohli *
> 
> 
> Is this confirmation or not ?



Its true- even VK Singh said it in a hush-hush manner But he added we need better response eliminating a few cams is no good we should think big- another indication about this incident is that you can see is location of the 17 camps have been changed-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780689367006384128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780771357789265920
#AAP Kerala:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780765235749740545
TOI apologizes to Arvind Kejriwal:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780773613070712835

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780781228592996352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780528011313643520


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780799691034284032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780799183095787520


----------



## skyisthelimit

indiatester said:


> There is no Modi wave any more. He can use phrases like "Acche Din" any more.
> 56 inch will also haunt him.
> At the most, he may be back with a coalition, but the way BJP and shivsena fought, there are bound to be difficulties.
> Not to mention, the opposition parties will try to consolidate where possible.



Shiv sena wants CM post
Shive sena wants PWD and such plum posts
Shiv sena wants plub ministries in Center also.

Enough of this coalition drama. Shive sena had value till Balasaheb was alive. If Shive sena is entertained, then other snakes will also raise their head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780791628013400064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780813126891601920


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Bsatards who looted India are commenting on NaMo 

Rahul Gandhi once booked under Rape now talks on increase in rape.


----------



## Avaraniya

skyisthelimit said:


> Shiv sena wants CM post
> Shive sena wants PWD and such plum posts
> Shiv sena wants plub ministries in Center also.
> 
> Enough of this coalition drama. Shive sena had value till Balasaheb was alive. If Shive sena is entertained, then other snakes will also raise their head.



LOL...its silly to call them snakes. 

There is nothing wrong with Ambition. I think SS is one of BJP's oldest alliance partner, so that relationship is still worth something.


----------



## ashok321

*India's decision not to attend SAARC meet unfortunate: Pak:*


----------



## ashok321

How Sikkim became the cleanest state, and is working towards becoming poverty-free in four years

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ng-with-indus-treaty/articleshow/54553620.cms 


Given the Indus water treaty survived even the Bangladesh war and even 26/11, India will not be able to convince global nations about violation of the treaty now by merely citing the Uri attack," Singh said Taking to ET, Tharoor, a former MoS for external affairs, said: "Blood and water, indeed, flowed together even during the 1965 and 1971 India-Pakistan wars…Abrogation of the Indus Waters Treaty will deliver a rude jolt to India’s standing and credibility internationally. 

The treaty is not purely a bilateral affair as it was also brokered by the World Bank, which is abound to strongly react if India unilaterally abrogates the treaty. It will also affect India’s reputation as a model state in our respect for international law and our adherence to morality in foreign policy. India’s image taking a huge hit internationally could even affect out effort to get a UN Security Council berth." 

Tharoor further said that any abrogation of the treaty "would set a precedent and we would be loath to see China follow on the Brahmaputra, where it is we who are downstream."


----------



## IndoCarib

http://indianexpress.com/article/bl...ck-pakistan-narendra-modi-we-already-have-it/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780829046464716801
While BJP-Modi ulu banaoing Indians:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780826663064068096
Shame on BJP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780825110949298176
*Pre-poll bonanza: Indebted Goa government goes on a freebie spree ahead of Assembly elections*


*Furious Opposition has accused the Bharatiya Janata Party government of misusing public money to woo voters.*

http://scroll.in/article/817470/pre...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## ashok321

116 malnutrition deaths in BJP state and right wingers are in their rat holes. They only come out during few delhi Chikunguniya deaths.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781043564809752576


----------



## indiatester

IndoCarib said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/bl...ck-pakistan-narendra-modi-we-already-have-it/


Basically the author is arguing that no response is fine. Too much satvic properties I think.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781042853875187712
India is a mess. Anyone can be booked anywhere, anytime.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781104488505409537


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781126487416172545
Gujarat dictatorship model on India!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722082510826561536
*JNU videos doctored: Forensic report; Smriti Irani’s aide Shilpi Tewari under lens*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...pi-tewari-under-lens/articleshow/51232360.cms







*Tewari, on her part, did not respond to queries sent by ET. Nor did she reply to several phone calls and messages. Q1, a 38-second Youtube video, claims to show "exclusive" footage of Kanhaiya "caught shouting anti-national slogans". 

The content of the 23-second long video Q2 is unclear due to repeated disturbances but the lab report observes that the audio and video streams were "merged together using media manipulation tools".*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781111691648110592


----------



## IndoCarib

Shameless *Arvind Kejriwal has come under fire yet again *after he shared an article by a national daily which made a case in the favour of Pakistan over Uri attack.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780799691034284032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780807926470410240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780799995092033536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780839523546599424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781140807248117760
Sidhu a gold digger?
It seems:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781154021855924224


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> *JNU videos doctored: Forensic report; Smriti Irani’s aide Shilpi Tewari under lens*
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...pi-tewari-under-lens/articleshow/51232360.cms


3 March news, later videos turned out to be genuine.


----------



## ashok321

*Why the world will not isolate Pakistan:* 

"The call to isolate Pakistan on the ground of sponsoring and supporting terrorism, particularly when the UN has not even defined terrorism, is a wild goose chase. The responses of various countries to the Uri attack provides testimony to this fact. '_No country, not even Russia, was willing to condemn Pakistan for this dastardly act_," says former ambassador TP Sreenivasan. 

Read more

*Pakistan violates ceasefire in Poonch again:* *Pakistani troops open fire in Jammu and Kashmir's Poonch, second ceasefire violation since yesterday.*


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781356925883551744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781090410881966080


----------



## IndoCarib

*Surgical Strikes Across Line of Control (LoC) At 7 Terror Camps*
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/surg...ng-to-attack-1467925?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

there seems to be a good political consensus on the Surgical Strike issue


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781389689706078208

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Despite Modi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781501310315159552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781350303929032704


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781389689706078208


One more


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781423584157642753

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781523945187053569


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781337630747131904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647423860384514054
BJP sees vote bank in India Pakistan conflict:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781461512535756800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781255677272395776


----------



## indiatester

Time to gloat

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781465832345915392

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Despite Modi?

*Unemployment paints grim picture, highest in 5 yrs in 2015-16*

http://linkis.com/jantakareporter.com/oqVJ6


----------



## ashok321

Modi's friends Adani & Ambanis included:

*What family-run big businesses are doing to escape the tax net*
Businesses are rejigging family trusts and structures are being created to minimise the risk of getting taxed in India, US and Europe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781195604236001280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781671169040809984


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781680392558350337
*Surgical strikes happened even during Manmohan Singh regime, but he didn’t employ Twitter army for fake credit*

http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/surgical-strikes-manmohan-singh/65685/#.V-2zUQwdPi8.facebook


----------



## TejasMk3

*https://greatbong.net/2016/09/29/five-stages-of-grief/*
*Five Stages of Grief*
*First stage: Denial *








*Second stage: Anger*








*Third stage: Bargaining*








*Fourth stage: Depression*








*Fifth stage: Acceptance*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Soumitra

Shahbuddin sent back to jail by SC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Amit Shah has been harassed by Anti National Congress to the core.
And this assohle Arvind kejriwal says show his cases?
I think this dog kejriwal is frustrated and losing his senses.

Sonia gandhi C lickers Rajdeep and others are frustrated lot.
They sense 2019 is sealed for NaMo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Nitish Kumar's Prohibition Policy Is Illegal, Says Patna High Court, Cancels It*

*http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/bihar-prohibition-law-cancelled-by-patna-high-court-1468399?fb*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

*What happens in Kairana stays in Kairana – how truth became a lie*

Earlier in the summer of this year, a renowned writer of military themed fiction tweeted thus:






So true. Someone has to stop people from making exaggerated claims like Malda once being a part of India. And someone really needs to stop crazy Hindu males from making claims about the existence of some fabricated place called “Kairana”, where Hindu families used to be allowed to stay.

Oh wait, those things will be tweeted by the Shekhar Guptas of a future generation, perhaps 50 years from now.

For now, this Shekhar Gupta is saying that nothing happened in Uttar Pradesh’s Kairana. Hopefully that villager type BJP MP called Hukum Singh has learned a valuable lesson about the importance of verifying facts, preferably by studying the standards set by The Indian Express.

So, imagine my surprise when I saw this story yesterday.






Now since I do not happen to be a published author with information about secret movements of Indian Army units, I felt it was necessary to verify what has really been said and what hasn’t. This journey took me to the website of the National Human Rights Commission (NHRC), where I found this report:






(http://nhrc.nic.in/dispArchive.asp?fno=24109)

Let’s the NHRC explain in its own words what triggered their enquiry:

“_The Commission received a complaint from Miss Monika Arora, Advocate, Supreme Court of India and convener of an NGO stating that families of a particular religion are leaving Kairana area of Western UP due to fear of criminals. *It had been alleged that a woman belonging to Kashyap caste was abducted, gangraped and killed*, yet no action was taken by the police against the offenders._”

I am getting ready to read about how “senior BJP voices” lent credence to all this kind of “complete fabrication”, aren’t you? Let’s keep reading the NHRC release:

“_It was found to be correct that the victim Smt. Guddi @ Surendri (Kashyap family), as mentioned in the complaint, was kidnapped on 4.4.2016 and was subsequently murdered by Kurban, Mohsin and others_.”

Wait, what? How can that be? Doesn’t the NHRC know that senior media voices have already lent credence to the fabrication theory? Oh and for the sake of Indian secularism, I do hope that the real name of Mr. Kurban is Krishna and the real name of Mr. Mohsin is Mahesh.

What else is in the report?

“_The matter was reported to the police of PS Kairana on 5/4/2016 by Sh. Sangat, husband of the victim Smt. Guddi @ Surendri, but the police neither registered an FIR in this regard nor started to search for Smt. Guddi @ Surendri the same day i.e. on 5.4.2016._”

Come on UP police. You have been acting as if this woman wasn’t killed by Gau Rakshaks. Perhaps the local infrastructure in Kairana is incapable of handling high profile visits from India’s Chief Minister, Shri Arvind Kejriwal. Or maybe it’s just that India’s intellectuals don’t have any awards left to return.

Here is point number 12. from the NHRC release:

“_At least 24 witnesses stated that the youths of the specific majority community (Muslims) in Kairana town pass lewd/taunting remarks against the females of the specific minority community in Kairana town. Due to this, females of the specific minority community (Hindus) in Kairana town avoid going outside frequently. However, they could not gather courage to report the matter to the police for the legal action_.”

Ok, ok, this kind of compromise solution where Hindu women cannot get outside their homes and cannot talk to police is not ideal. But, have you considered that Hindu women being forced to stay indoors actually keeps men of the peaceful community from having to murder them? Please read the AIMPLB report on triple talaq for more on this line of reasoning. You may also like to consult eminent feminist Ms. Flavia Agnes. She is a renowned expert at finding the “positives for women” in situations such as these.

Here is point 15 from the NHRC release:

“_The police record reveals that both Sh. Shiv Charan and Sh. Rajender (two businessmen) were threatened to pay protection/extortion money by the notorious gangster Sh. Mukeem Kala. Similarly,* four other prominent businessmen of Kairana Market shown in the list issued by the Hon’ble MP Kairana at Sl.No. 2,3,5, & 17 have made the same allegations.*_”

So, the businessmen in the list issued by the “Hon’ble MP Kairana” admitted they were being threatened by gangster Sh. Mukeem Kala. But why was the NHRC wasting its time on a list that has already been rejected by honorable members of the media?

Here is point 16 from the NHRC release:

“_The notorious dreaded gang leader Sh. Mukim Kala had committed at least 47 cases of Robbery/Murder/ Dacoity/Extortion/Violation of Arms Act during the span of just 05 years from 2010 to 2015, in the States of UP, Haryana, Uttarakhand involving amount of crores of rupees and robbing of Govt. Arms/Ammunition._”

Hmmm… seems all that Mr. Mukim Kala is missing is a guard of honor with 400 SUVs. He needs to expand his activities slightly further east to obtain that distinction.

Here is point 18:

“_In 2013, the post-rehabilitation scenario resulting in resettlement of about *25/30 thousand members of Muslims Community in Kairana Town* from district Muzaffarnagar, UP, the demography of Kairana town has changed in favour of the Muslim Community becoming the more dominating and majority community. *Most of the witnesses examined and victims feel that the rehabilitation in 2013 has permanently changed the social situation in Kairana town and has led to further deterioration of law and order situation.*_”

And the all important point no. 19 :

“_*Most of the witnesses stated that many families migrated due to threats pertaining to increase in crime and deterioration of Law and Order situation.*_”

End of story. Yes, Hukum Singh was right. But more importantly, the truth became a lie.

That bitter taste in our mouth is the price we pay for having allowed the left wing to monopolize the media space. This has turned into a standard operating procedure for the secular brigade each time they are faced with an obvious wrongdoing of their own. They start a crazy rumor about the story being “fabricated” and fan it all across the public discourse with the help of eager media surrogates. The right wing ends up responding to the crazy conspiracy theory and then charges fly back and forth. In this din, the original story gets muddled and is forgotten.

This is what happened in JNU and this is what happened in Kairana too. In JNU they said the videos were fake and in Kairana they said the list was fake. The right wing ended up responding to the accusations and the story got muddled. The truth in both cases emerged months later, but by then the left had succeeded in its purpose. The story had been forgotten and no one cared any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781843967654694912
*Pakistani actors are artists, not terrorists, says Salman Khan*



Film producer Rahul Aggarwal resigns from IMPPA protesting against yesterday's resolution on banning Pakistani artists: ANI


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781849264808980484

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781785424930885632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781849818725507072
Meanwhile, away from India:









China to give $5.5 billion for Pakistan's main rail link
India may host investors' summit for Chabahar
EPFO's Aadhar-linked schemes to start by Mar 2017
Suing governments still a tough job despite 9/11 law
Salman bats for Pak actors, says peace would be ideal
*Detailed coverage: India's response to Pakistan*
#UriFallout: It's a no-show for Indian films in Pakistan


Kashmir 'unfinished agenda of partition', says Nawaz Sharif 
goo.gl/abRUqJ

*Double whammy for Pakistan; Iran fires mortars into Balochistan*
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...istan-india-loc-surgical-strike/1/776265.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781859957566164992
Shame on anti national BJP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781861306668244994


----------



## ashok321

Anti national BJP part II:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781868935549419522
*Surgical strikes effect: Pakistan fears India may now eliminate terror chiefs, asks them to lie low, says report*

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...iefs-asks-them-to-lie-low-says-report/399377/

*SAARC Summit postponed, Nepal to announce new SAARC dates*


----------



## ashok321

PM Modi may win war with Pakistan but lose against black money

*Empty promises* 
"Like many election promises, the one about returning black money too was an empty one," said Nikita Sud, associate professor of Development Studies at the University of Oxford. "Where does ever-increasing election expenditure come from?" 

Modi's Bharatiya Janata Party spent about 7 billion rupees in the 2014 polls in what was estimated to be the most expensive elections in the country. The main opposition Congress Party, which saw one of its worst defeats, spent Rs 500 crore. 

"If we bring back those rupees then each and every poor man in India will get Rs 1.5 million to Rs 2 million, for free," Modi said of the foreign undisclosed assets at a rally before the 2014 elections. 

A year later, what he received amounted to 20 rupees for every Indian. Amit Shah, president of Modi's ruling party, said Modi's remark shouldn't be taken literally. 

"It is unfortunate that elections, including the most recent one, are fought on vacuous claims," said Sud.

Modi = Ruling by fooling.


----------



## Tridibans

Modi's Pakistan policy alone will win him 2019. Today just been to Pune AFMC and met many of my army friends. I can tell you guys one thing....

Our boys in the uniform are so happy and exuberent after a long long time thanks to Modi's spine. After so long we finally shown where we belong. No more pu$$yfooting from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ashok321

Modi did it to win forthcoming elections:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781893872322547712
*India's surgical strikes will boost US efforts to rein Pak terror*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781837908307283968


----------



## CorporateAffairs

All KHANS are the same.
Only thing is as Salman's cases are off now, he is showing his true colors!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781888519694188544
*Pakistan announces cancellation of Saarc Summit*


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781901172584120320


----------



## skyisthelimit

CorporateAffairs said:


> All KHANS are the same.
> Only thing is as Salman's cases are off now, he is showing his true colors!



He used BJP to come out of these cases and now he gone back to old ways.
He needs to be taught a good lesson, by boycotting his next movie.
Same for Aamir and SRK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Haha look at the false flagging anti national troll still spamming here in desperation.

I love thinking about what must be going through its head over the last few days.

Well played Modi, well played indeed.


----------



## TejasMk3

Indus treaty must not be violated, says Medha Patkar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

TejasMk3 said:


> Indus treaty must not be violated, says Medha Patkar


I posted on the other forum on how our govt. now sets its own agenda. It would now be silly for any news organization to pick this thread up and try to lecture the govt. At the most they will start to truly analyze the situation. 
Gone will be the days when they will bring the govt. spokesperson and tell him what to do. The views of govt. will carry more weight than the mouth movers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

Why is the govt allowing trade with Pakistan if they are sincere about "isolating" Pakistan? On one hand you want Pakistan to be declared as a terrorist state, and on the other hand you do trades with them? 

http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...ross-border/story-n3e82U0LW67cO9ce83iChJ.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780019465580797952


----------



## Sky lord

@Nilgiri. @Rajaraja Chola

Hi both, any thoughts on what is going to happen in TN if Jayalalitha dies in the near future? Or is incapacitated due to illness?

Mayhem or some kind of transition? ...maybe to amma's best friend?

Any chance of a decent modern political party coming up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

BJP's Haryana, the most clean state Lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782109218606231553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782159595066097664
67-3 made all the difference for Modi's vendetta:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782163201865711616


----------



## CorporateAffairs

TejasMk3 said:


> Indus treaty must not be violated, says Medha Patkar



She better be a prsotitute in China than staying in India.
Communists = Chinese bootlickers.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782198457607913472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782116806102179840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782204517936877569
Despite Modi's grand claims:








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782154500542914560


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> @Nilgiri. @Rajaraja Chola
> 
> Hi both, any thoughts on what is going to happen in TN if Jayalalitha dies in the near future? Or is incapacitated due to illness?
> 
> Mayhem or some kind of transition? ...maybe to amma's best friend?
> 
> Any chance of a decent modern political party coming up?



She has a bunch of honchos lined up. She will probably pick one, and there will be some power struggle anyway after her hypothetical passing. How they perform electorally later cannot be predicted well.

A decent political party emerging from the ashes (if it goes that way)? Fat chance. TN party culture is very populist and disgusting. The only saving grace is the bureaucracy is above average for India (but that is independent largely from the politics itself). The only silver lining I see is JJ living for a good long more time and BJP making inroads. Otherwise we are doomed....seeing the calibre of opposition and rest of JJ party and others outside of BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Nilgiri said:


> She has a bunch of honchos lined up. She will probably pick one, and there will be some power struggle anyway after her hypothetical passing. How they perform electorally later cannot be predicted well.
> 
> A decent political party emerging from the ashes (if it goes that way)? Fat chance. TN party culture is very populist and disgusting. The only saving grace is the bureaucracy is above average for India (but that is independent largely from the politics itself). The only silver lining I see is JJ living for a good long more time and BJP making inroads. Otherwise we are doomed....seeing the calibre of opposition and rest of JJ party and others outside of BJP.





Sky lord said:


> @Nilgiri. @Rajaraja Chola
> 
> Hi both, any thoughts on what is going to happen in TN if Jayalalitha dies in the near future? Or is incapacitated due to illness?
> 
> Mayhem or some kind of transition? ...maybe to amma's best friend?
> 
> Any chance of a decent modern political party coming up?



Jayalalitha has prevented an second face from propping up in her party. Its true. Those who dont toe her line in party cant survive. Its tough to see how an politician such as O. Paneer Selvam, who is no 2 in party will be able to gain votes. ADMK will find it tough to reposition for few years till it gets a face. DMK on the other hand has Stalin who has been groomed to be a Kurana's successor for a long time. This election in itself is a close contest where 40 seats had margins between 500-2000 seats. Next election without JJ, its going to be tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> She has a bunch of honchos lined up. She will probably pick one, and there will be some power struggle anyway after her hypothetical passing. How they perform electorally later cannot be predicted well.
> 
> A decent political party emerging from the ashes (if it goes that way)? Fat chance. TN party culture is very populist and disgusting. The only saving grace is the bureaucracy is above average for India (but that is independent largely from the politics itself). The only silver lining I see is JJ living for a good long more time and BJP making inroads. Otherwise we are doomed....seeing the calibre of opposition and rest of JJ party and others outside of BJP.





Rajaraja Chola said:


> Jayalalitha has prevented an second face from propping up in her party. Its true. Those who dont toe her line in party cant survive. Its tough to see how an politician such as O. Paneer Selvam, who is no 2 in party will be able to gain votes. ADMK will find it tough to reposition for few years till it gets a face. DMK on the other hand has Stalin who has been groomed to be a Kurana's successor for a long time. This election in itself is a close contest where 40 seats had margins between 500-2000 seats. Next election without JJ, its going to be tough.


Sincerely hope Stalin is not the next CM. I once had an opportunity to pass close by him at a meeting. The guy smelt strongly of weed.....no doubt about that.

It is sad that a state as educated as TN has to chose between Dumb and Dumber!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

*MAN BOOKED FOR COOKING UP BAG STORY*

By Munish Pandey, Mumbai Mirror | Oct 2, 2016, 12.19 AM IST






Kashyap (top) had even posted this picture of the ‘offensive’ bag

_Confesses to cops that he lied about being harassed by auto driver over leather bag._

*Turns out it was a lie after all. Barun Kashyap, the man who alleged that a rickshaw driver harassed him for carrying a leather bag, has been booked by the cops for cooking up the whole story.*

Kashyap has confessed to the police that he lied, although the motive is still not clear.

*''After collecting the technical evidence, we found out that Kashyap was at his residence during the alleged crime. After detailed interrogation of Kashyap, he confessed that he lied to us,” said Satyanarayan Chaudhary, Deputy Commissioner of Police (DCP), Zone IX, who supervised the investigation.*

On August 19, Kashyap, a creative director with a production house, had claimed that the driver of an auto rickshaw he was travelling in, sniffed his leather bag and said his bag was made of leather.

Kashyap had claimed that he somehow managed to escape after the driver warned him saying “Aaj toh bach gaya tu”.

After his post went viral, Mumbai Police lodged a complaint against an unknown rickshaw driver under Section 504 (Intentional insult with intent to provoke breach of peace) and 506 (criminal intimidation) of Indian Penal Code.

“He provided the last 4 digits of the auto rickshaw’s number plate, based on which we interrogated 49 rickshaw drivers. We also prepared a sketch as described by him and rounded up 50 rickshaw drivers,” said DCP Chaudhary.

“Kashyap, in his statement, had told us that he was bullied by three other rickshaw drivers near the RTO office. After thorough investigation, we started verifying the claims of Kashyap,” added DCP Chaudhary.

Police has lodged a case against Kashyap at Amboli Police Station under Section 153 (a)(1)(a)(b) (Promoting enmity between different groups on grounds of religion, race, etc, and doing acts prejudicial to maintenance of harmony), 182 (b) (False information, with intent to cause public servant to use his lawful power to the injury of another person) and 505 (1)(2) (Statements conducing to public mishcief) of Indian Penal Code.

Police is still trying to verify the motive behind Kashyap’s lie.

http://www.mumbaimirror.indiatimes....cooking-up-bag-story/articleshow/54634569.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> *MAN BOOKED FOR COOKING UP BAG STORY*
> 
> By Munish Pandey, Mumbai Mirror | Oct 2, 2016, 12.19 AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kashyap (top) had even posted this picture of the ‘offensive’ bag
> 
> _Confesses to cops that he lied about being harassed by auto driver over leather bag._
> 
> *Turns out it was a lie after all. Barun Kashyap, the man who alleged that a rickshaw driver harassed him for carrying a leather bag, has been booked by the cops for cooking up the whole story.*
> 
> Kashyap has confessed to the police that he lied, although the motive is still not clear.
> 
> *''After collecting the technical evidence, we found out that Kashyap was at his residence during the alleged crime. After detailed interrogation of Kashyap, he confessed that he lied to us,” said Satyanarayan Chaudhary, Deputy Commissioner of Police (DCP), Zone IX, who supervised the investigation.*
> 
> On August 19, Kashyap, a creative director with a production house, had claimed that the driver of an auto rickshaw he was travelling in, sniffed his leather bag and said his bag was made of leather.
> 
> Kashyap had claimed that he somehow managed to escape after the driver warned him saying “Aaj toh bach gaya tu”.
> 
> After his post went viral, Mumbai Police lodged a complaint against an unknown rickshaw driver under Section 504 (Intentional insult with intent to provoke breach of peace) and 506 (criminal intimidation) of Indian Penal Code.
> 
> “He provided the last 4 digits of the auto rickshaw’s number plate, based on which we interrogated 49 rickshaw drivers. We also prepared a sketch as described by him and rounded up 50 rickshaw drivers,” said DCP Chaudhary.
> 
> “Kashyap, in his statement, had told us that he was bullied by three other rickshaw drivers near the RTO office. After thorough investigation, we started verifying the claims of Kashyap,” added DCP Chaudhary.
> 
> Police has lodged a case against Kashyap at Amboli Police Station under Section 153 (a)(1)(a)(b) (Promoting enmity between different groups on grounds of religion, race, etc, and doing acts prejudicial to maintenance of harmony), 182 (b) (False information, with intent to cause public servant to use his lawful power to the injury of another person) and 505 (1)(2) (Statements conducing to public mishcief) of Indian Penal Code.
> 
> Police is still trying to verify the motive behind Kashyap’s lie.
> 
> http://www.mumbaimirror.indiatimes....cooking-up-bag-story/articleshow/54634569.cms


If someone motivated him to do that, then he is no different than those who murder, rape or do other crimes for 100 rupees without questioning and really idiot if he thinks that by lying he is doing good for the imaginary cause for this country.


----------



## noksss

So the Pakistani proxy is asking for proof like the Pakistani members in this forum he just added the below sentence to make him look patriotic

*Claiming that foreign media appears to be backing Pakistan's claim, he says, "My blood boils to see such reports". "I may have 100 differences with the PM, but I salute him for his approach towards Pakistan."*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/prov...rges-pm-modi-1469554?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

http://www.indiatvnews.com/entertainment/bollywood-adnan-sami-reaction-to-surgical-strike-350694


*Had to enter your house to clean the garbage, because you couldn’t: Adnan Sami to Pakistan*


----------



## ashok321

India is but 5 key people = Ambani brothers, Adani, Amit Shah & Modi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782973552890740736
Never in the history of India, a single state (like Gujarat) ruled India!



Coronary artery surgery can prevent heart failure


*Surgical strikes should not be publicised: Kanhaiya:*


----------



## IndoCarib

*Surgical strikes should not be publicised: Kanhaiya Kumar
*
"Surgical strikes should not be made public. This has an adverse impact on the society. People may misuse and make it an election issue in the coming state polls," said Kanhaiya Kumar.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...uld-not-be-publicised-kanhaiya-kumar-3063640/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

India ups the stakes after sharp signal of surgical strike: Ex-CIA official


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782938801723219970
*Amount under IDS below expectation: Congress*

Modi could not prove his own degree till now:

*Prove that surgical strikes took place: Kejriwal to PM*


----------



## IndoCarib

*SC imposes Rs 25,000 fine on Kejriwal's AAP government over dengue-chikungunya outbreak
*
"When people are dying, you don't need 24 hours to file affidavit," was the terse message of the supreme court to the Kejriwal government of Delhi. The court took suo moto cognisance in the dengue-chikungunya outbreak case.

The apex court on Monday imposed a fine of Rs 25,000 on the Delhi government for not filing proper response in a matter relating to dengue and dhikungunya outbreak in the city.

Delhi health minister Satyendra Jain had sought 24-hour time to file the response, but the apex court slammed the attitude of the AAP government in the matter.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ngue-chikungunya-satyendra-jain/1/778869.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

*Azad Kashmir attack lifts mood, but no surety for votes in UP*


Railways, energy PSUs may fund India’s nuke plan

*Put forth evidence of surgical strikes to expose Pakistan: Congress to govt*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-to-expose-pakistan-congress-to-govt-3063737/

*Give us six months to smash terror infrastructure in Azad Kashmir: Army to PM Modi*
Armed forces’ seniormost strategists have also told the government that the country should be prepared for repercussions in Kashmir.


----------



## noksss

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...jects-worth-Rs-8L-cr/articleshow/54669316.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Now the congress is showing its ugly face we should always remember that when congress wants to politicize something it will do it though its foot soldiers/Motor Mouth(Dogvijay Singh) so that the party high command can be shielded by saying the usual statement like " Party doesn't agree to his point of view ". But the reality is this is very well approved from the top now it looks like Sonia/Rahul/Chiddu's @ss is on fire more than the Pakistanis after the surgical strike

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/surg...njay-nirupam-1469994?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## ashok321

Spectrum auction: No takers for 700/900 MHz

*Ex-Pakistani cricketer Javed Miandad abuses PM Modi, wants India to throw him out of power*
http://zeenews.india.com/cricket/re...-india-to-throw-him-out-of-power_1936610.html



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783228734124023808


----------



## ashok321

*Congress Frowns On Sanjay Nirupam, But Says 'Call Pak's Bluff' On Surgical Strikes*


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783301742918299648
*Eye on UP polls, Modi to celebrate Dussehra in Lucknow:*


----------



## ashok321

*Normal question:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783328333186666496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783271716810141697
*SC asks Kejriwal, Jung to hold meeting on dengue*


----------



## IndoCarib

*Anna Hazare slams Kejriwal, says 'not right to ask for proof of surgical strikes'*

"It is unfair to ask for proof of surgical strikes. I condemn this. The matter is related to the army, country and the border. At this time, it is wrong to mistrust (the army). There was a lot planning done for the operation. In a such a case, how can we mistrust people," Hazare said.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-of-surgical-strikes/articleshow/54680652.cms


----------



## ashok321

Modi's India nowhere.
Not a single Indian city:
So why Modi blabbers?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783365638764974084


----------



## IndoCarib

*Dadri Lynching Accused Dies In Judicial Custody, Police Say Kidney Failure*

Robin's family contends he was beaten up at the jail in Noida, near Delhi, where he had been lodged for almost a year, and the jailor is responsible for his death.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/dadr...cial-custody-1470227?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

‘Among best’ in world, Indian airports flunk safety test


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783611820217028608
Violation of SC verdict?

*'K'taka BJP insists no water should be released to TN'*

*Sex CD forced Narendra Modi govt to tail woman, SC told*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...man-SC-told/articleshow/26280693.cms?from=mdr








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783613491219357696


----------



## IndoCarib

*Army, Intel Experts Caution Against Sharing Footage Of Surgical Strikes: 10 Updates*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/dont...uts-politicians-1470479?pfrom=home-topstories


----------



## ashok321

*Wankhede brawl: Police give clean chit to SRK:* 







IndoCarib said:


> *Army, Intel Experts Caution Against Sharing Footage Of Surgical Strikes: 10 Updates*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/dont...uts-politicians-1470479?pfrom=home-topstories



ERR!

*Indian Army gives green signal for the release of video footage of surgical strikes*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-of-surgical-strikes/articleshow/54684826.cms


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> *Wankhede brawl: Police give clean chit to SRK:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERR!
> 
> *Indian Army gives green signal for the release of video footage of surgical strikes*
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-of-surgical-strikes/articleshow/54684826.cms




Your present love Kejriwal and ex love Congress want to trust Pakistani story not the Army. They dont mind if sharing footage means to compromise Army's methods and tactics. If at all Army agrees to share the footage, it will be by compulsion not by choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

IndoCarib said:


> Your present love Kejriwal and ex love Congress want to trust Pakistani story not the Army. They dont mind if sharing footage means to compromise Army's methods and tactics. If all Army agrees to share the footage, it will be by compulsion not by choice.





The focus is on Indian Army, who has AGREED to share the Video Recording & not civilians a la Kejriwal. 

Bringing Kejriwal here for nothing only speaks volume about your frivolous intent.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783659017159659520


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> The focus is on Indian Army, who has AGREED to share the Video Recording & not civilians a la Kejriwal.
> 
> Bringing Kejriwal here for nothing only speaks volume about your frivolous intent.
> 
> 
> View attachment 340932



So much love for Kejriwal, little love for the nation and its army ! No wonder you guys are the darlings of Pak media right now ! Go PMS elsewhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

IndoCarib said:


> So much love for Kejriwal, little love for the nation and its army ! No wonder you guys are the darlings of Pak media right now ! Go PMS elsewhere




Its Indian Army vs Indian Army.
Everything else is uncivilized. 
Lick it or suck it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783631792158879744
*PDP 'sympathiser' of terrorists: Mishra:* 
And the BJP/Modi supports it!


----------



## ashok321

*Army allows video on surgical strikes to be released*


----------



## IndoCarib

'moronism' is the birthright of AAPians !! 

*AAP misinterprets question in Modi's old tweet as a statement, raises question*

*Clearly, Sanjay Singh, while putting up this tweet has, either deliberately skipped, or genuinely missed the 'Is' in the tweet, which makes it clear that Modi is asking a question.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783561518554161152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783688518069387264
What Modi actually said can also be seen in this YouTube video of the same speech:

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ent-raises-question-/articleshow/54699673.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 341089


Was that an anti-AAP post by you? what happened?


----------



## Soumitra

*Pakistanis trend #PakStandsWithKejriwal on Twitter to support Arvind Kejriwal over surgical strikes*


Arvind Kejriwal’s demand of providing video proof of surgical strikes carried out by the Indian Army has found backers across border. Realizing that this is exactly what they want, Pakistanis have come out in support of Kejriwal.

Earlier today, hordes of Twitter users from Pakistan posted messages on the microblogging site in support of Arvind Kejriwal. The frequency and magnitude of these messages were so high that the hashtag #PakStandsWithKejriwal was on the top among Twitter trends in Pakistan.

Interestingly, most of these Pakistani Twitter users were supporters of Imran Khan, who is often called “Kejriwal of Pakistan” and their messages had rhetoric that resembled those found in messages posted by Indian supporters of Arvind Kejriwal.

Take a look at some of the tweets posted by Pakistanis in support of the Delhi Chief Minister:

View image on Twitter





Follow
F A Y Y A Z A L I @IamTeamIK
#PakStandsWithKejriwal All Indian media is barking against Kejriwal but we stand with him on this issue
2:53 PM - 6 Oct 2016

Arnab Goswami is often the target of attack by Indian supporters of Arvind Kejriwal, and coincidently he was attacked by Pakistani supporters too.

View image on Twitter





Follow
Waheed Gul @waheedgul
His life is in Danger #PakStandsWithKejriwal

2:44 PM - 6 Oct 2016


Arvind Kejriwal himself had claimed that he could be assassinated by Modi government, and the same rhetoric was repeated by the Pakistanis supporting him.

View image on Twitter





Follow
@MehreenTweets
#PakStandsWithKejriwal Dear &amp; @BDUTT Is this the face of Secular India? A person wants proof only.

2:51 PM - 6 Oct 2016


Ink attack was seen as a “proof” of intolerance in India and as truthfulness of Kejriwal

View image on Twitter





Follow
Saira Mehreen Abbasi @Saira_M_Abbasi
#PakStandsWithKejriwal What a crime this man made! He asked ruling Government for proof of surgical strikes. We don't throw ink on Qs in Pak

2:44 PM - 6 Oct 2016


It was funny coming from resident of a country that has seen killings for questioning and for holding different beliefs.

View image on Twitter





Follow
@BhaijaFry
If this is what Modi Govt doing to Chief Minister of Delhi, what they're doing to Kashmiris? #PakStandsWithKejriwal

2:50 PM - 6 Oct 2016


Pakistani Twitter users didn’t fail to raise the Kashmir issue.


Follow
hamadqureshi66 @123hammad123Ha
Indians r liar.They can't bear truth 
#PakStandsWithKejriwal#PakistanZindabad

3:02 PM - 6 Oct 2016

Statement by Arvind Kejriwal was used as proof that Indians were liars.

View image on Twitter





Follow
Iraj Khalid @Iraj343
#PakStandsWithKejriwal Trending top in Pakistan. A message for Bhakts

2:59 PM - 6 Oct 2016

The Pakistani support for Kejriwal was top thing on Pakistani Twitter today.

View image on Twitter





Follow
Farhan Khan Virk 

✔@FarhanKVirk
#PakStandsWithKejriwal Thank you Delhi CM for demanding proof of Modi and his fake surgical strike.

2:47 PM - 6 Oct 2016

And a note of thanks from Pakistan to Kejriwal.

View image on Twitter





Follow
Abida Munir @abidamunir110
#PakStandsWithKejriwal ...A Common Man...

2:38 PM - 6 Oct 2016


A common man who spoke what a common Pakistani wanted?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> *Pakistanis trend #PakStandsWithKejriwal on Twitter to support Arvind Kejriwal over surgical strikes*
> 
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal’s demand of providing video proof of surgical strikes carried out by the Indian Army has found backers across border. Realizing that this is exactly what they want, Pakistanis have come out in support of Kejriwal.
> 
> Earlier today, hordes of Twitter users from Pakistan posted messages on the microblogging site in support of Arvind Kejriwal. The frequency and magnitude of these messages were so high that the hashtag #PakStandsWithKejriwal was on the top among Twitter trends in Pakistan.
> 
> Interestingly, most of these Pakistani Twitter users were supporters of Imran Khan, who is often called “Kejriwal of Pakistan” and their messages had rhetoric that resembled those found in messages posted by Indian supporters of Arvind Kejriwal.
> 
> Take a look at some of the tweets posted by Pakistanis in support of the Delhi Chief Minister:
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> F A Y Y A Z A L I @IamTeamIK
> #PakStandsWithKejriwal All Indian media is barking against Kejriwal but we stand with him on this issue
> 2:53 PM - 6 Oct 2016
> 
> Arnab Goswami is often the target of attack by Indian supporters of Arvind Kejriwal, and coincidently he was attacked by Pakistani supporters too.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> Waheed Gul @waheedgul
> His life is in Danger #PakStandsWithKejriwal
> 
> 2:44 PM - 6 Oct 2016
> 
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal himself had claimed that he could be assassinated by Modi government, and the same rhetoric was repeated by the Pakistanis supporting him.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> @MehreenTweets
> #PakStandsWithKejriwal Dear &amp; @BDUTT Is this the face of Secular India? A person wants proof only.
> 
> 2:51 PM - 6 Oct 2016
> 
> 
> Ink attack was seen as a “proof” of intolerance in India and as truthfulness of Kejriwal
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> Saira Mehreen Abbasi @Saira_M_Abbasi
> #PakStandsWithKejriwal What a crime this man made! He asked ruling Government for proof of surgical strikes. We don't throw ink on Qs in Pak
> 
> 2:44 PM - 6 Oct 2016
> 
> 
> It was funny coming from resident of a country that has seen killings for questioning and for holding different beliefs.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> @BhaijaFry
> If this is what Modi Govt doing to Chief Minister of Delhi, what they're doing to Kashmiris? #PakStandsWithKejriwal
> 
> 2:50 PM - 6 Oct 2016
> 
> 
> Pakistani Twitter users didn’t fail to raise the Kashmir issue.
> 
> 
> Follow
> hamadqureshi66 @123hammad123Ha
> Indians r liar.They can't bear truth
> #PakStandsWithKejriwal#PakistanZindabad
> 
> 3:02 PM - 6 Oct 2016
> 
> Statement by Arvind Kejriwal was used as proof that Indians were liars.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> Iraj Khalid @Iraj343
> #PakStandsWithKejriwal Trending top in Pakistan. A message for Bhakts
> 
> 2:59 PM - 6 Oct 2016
> 
> The Pakistani support for Kejriwal was top thing on Pakistani Twitter today.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> Farhan Khan Virk
> 
> ✔@FarhanKVirk
> #PakStandsWithKejriwal Thank you Delhi CM for demanding proof of Modi and his fake surgical strike.
> 
> 2:47 PM - 6 Oct 2016
> 
> And a note of thanks from Pakistan to Kejriwal.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> Abida Munir @abidamunir110
> #PakStandsWithKejriwal ...A Common Man...
> 
> 2:38 PM - 6 Oct 2016
> 
> 
> A common man who spoke what a common Pakistani wanted?



Just 2.5 Yrs of Modi I am happy to see many proxies coming out in open 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783980060013244416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783979873618563073

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783970022590935041

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tejasvinam

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783970022590935041



If BJP is going to walk into UP, Goa and Punjab quoting 'surgical strikes', its going to loose the elections. 

All these are only feel good factors like the "shining India' campaigning of old, it will create a right atmosphere for BJP, but will not earn it votes. 

To get votes, BJP has to cater to the man on the ground and address his basic requirements. Safety, money and a direct help line to their problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783923091214700544

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

indiatester said:


> Was that an anti-AAP post by you? what happened?


It was just a joke I seen it I liked it so I shared it, nothing else. Don't be surprised I am not a hardcore bhakt of kejriwal or any other party. I just follow honest options in politics.



Tejasvinam said:


> If BJP is going to walk into UP, Goa and Punjab quoting 'surgical strikes', its going to loose the elections.
> 
> All these are only feel good factors like the "shining India' campaigning of old, it will create a right atmosphere for BJP, but will not earn it votes.
> 
> To get votes, BJP has to cater to the man on the ground and address his basic requirements. Safety, money and a direct help line to their problems.


I agreed. For example in Punjab this surgical strikes & war hysteria is backfiring on BJP & Akalis. People are angry in Border areas for their sudden shifting ordered by government. They fear destruction of their livestock & crops which are their only source for bread & butter. Captain Amrinder Singh is gaining their support because he is encouraging them to go back to their homes & fields. Majority of Punjabis are in fear of syria like conditions because of war. Anti war propaganda is rising in social media among Punjabis & NRI Sikhs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tejasvinam

Juggernautjatt said:


> I agreed. For example in Punjab this surgical strikes & war hysteria is backfiring on BJP & Akalis. People are angry in Border areas for their sudden shifting ordered by government. They fear destruction of their livestock & crops which are their only source for bread & butter. Captain Amrinder Singh is gaining their support because he is encouraging them to go back to their homes & fields. Majority of Punjabis are in fear of syria like conditions because of war. Anti war propaganda is rising in social media among Punjabis & NRI Sikhs.



What is the point of cross border strike if you cannot protect the people INSIDE your own border. 

The people who have suffered due to this 'surgical strike' should be compensated ASAP. That is the right thing to do. Either the GoI protect them or compensate them if they FAIL to protect them. 

Considering the BJP has not announced any plans to compensate the people on the border, they deserve to be punished for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arbit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783679537141968896


----------



## IndoCarib

One time AAPtard Mayank Gandhi chides Kejriwal  Only a few hard core mental cases still remain AAPtards
*
Arvind Kejriwal, National Interest Is Non-Negotiable*

http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/arvind-...n-negotiable-1470911?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tejasvinam said:


> If BJP is going to walk into UP, Goa and Punjab quoting 'surgical strikes', its going to loose the elections.
> 
> All these are only feel good factors like the "shining India' campaigning of old, it will create a right atmosphere for BJP, but will not earn it votes.
> 
> To get votes, BJP has to cater to the man on the ground and address his basic requirements. Safety, money and a direct help line to their problems.


BJP's victory was a fluke. It succeeded because others were all divided. You can't win on Hindu nationalism in a country with a Hindu population of roughly 40%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 341089






lol



IndoCarib said:


> One time AAPtard Mayank Gandhi chides Kejriwal  Only a few hard core mental cases still remain AAPtards
> *
> Arvind Kejriwal, National Interest Is Non-Negotiable*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/arvind-...n-negotiable-1470911?pfrom=home-lateststories




yup....just like few hardcore mentals will remain feku bhakts


----------



## Tejasvinam

SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP's victory was a fluke. It succeeded because others were all divided. You can't win on Hindu nationalism in a country with a Hindu population of roughly 40%.



It was a Modi victory, not a BJP victory. BJP just rode on Modi's shoulders. 

But for other states, it cannot ride the Modi wave. It has to win the confidence of its supporters that they can deliver on what people think they can deliver. 

End of the day there is no substitute for money in the bank.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tejasvinam said:


> It was a Modi victory, not a BJP victory. BJP just rode on Modi's shoulders.
> 
> But for other states, it cannot ride the Modi wave. It has to win the confidence of its supporters that they can deliver on what people think they can deliver.
> 
> End of the day there is no substitute for money in the bank.


Like I said. Even that support was due to the Hindu vote. And the Hindus are only 2/5 of the population. So ..


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup....just like few hardcore mentals will remain feku bhakts



Just by replying to my post you proved 'what you are' . I WAS RIGHT !!!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783514949163294720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejasvinam

SarthakGanguly said:


> Like I said. Even that support was due to the Hindu vote. And the Hindus are only 2/5 of the population. So ..



Its not smart to create a new class of 'dalits'. One should learn from history. Even 'secular' hindus needs to be considered hindus and needs to be brought back into the main stream.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tejasvinam said:


> Its not smart to create a new class of 'dalits'. One should learn from history. Even 'secular' hindus needs to be considered hindus and needs to be brought back into the main stream.


Hinduism is about to be extinct within the turn of the next century. I don't see any use in flagging a dead horse only so that it continues to smell for more time to come. 

Besides, I don't see secular Hindus anywhere. I see secular people. And I see Hindus. Mutually exclusive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arbit

SarthakGanguly said:


> Hinduism is about to be extinct within the turn of the next century. I don't see any use in flagging a dead horse only so that it continues to smell for more time to come.
> 
> Besides, I don't see secular Hindus anywhere. I see secular people. And I see Hindus. Mutually exclusive.



You are being too overly dramatic. I probably understand your point of view. But nothing of that sort is going to happen anytime.


----------



## Tejasvinam

SarthakGanguly said:


> Hinduism is about to be extinct within the turn of the next century. I don't see any use in flagging a dead horse only so that it continues to smell for more time to come.
> 
> Besides, I don't see secular Hindus anywhere. I see secular people. And I see Hindus. Mutually exclusive.



This is not the first time India was full of "secular" hindus and it won't be the last time. 

It happened when Adi Shankracharya walked the earth, it happened during the islamic invasion and it happened during the christian invasion. 

Hindus are still here and so is Hinduism. Rather than waste time counting how many 'hindus' you can find, why don't you attempt to be a scholar in Hinduism ? That is what Shankaracharya did. 

or you can whine and give up like the kashmiri pandits who got kicked out. The choice is yours. Either way Hinduism will survive, with or without you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arbit said:


> You are being too overly dramatic. I probably understand your point of view. But nothing of that sort is going to happen anytime.




1. If that is your faith, that is okay. I can justify my answer with statistics.
2. I am not being emotional nor sentimental about this. In research, they should ideally play a tertiary role. 



Tejasvinam said:


> Either way Hinduism will survive, with or without you.


In Germany & USA.


----------



## Tejasvinam

SarthakGanguly said:


> 1. If that is your faith, that is okay. I can justify my answer with statistics.
> 2. I am not being emotional nor sentimental about this. In research, they should ideally play a tertiary role.
> 
> In Germany & USA.



That IS my faith. 

The truth cannot be suppressed or killed, it will eventually triumph. Satyameva Jayathe. 

Hinduism seeks the eternal truth, so one way or the other, it will emerge back into the mainstream. Today the social awareness is far more stronger and faster due to the internet so eventually the truth about Hinduism will spread and infect the secular's as it has done for centuries. 

Brand Modi is all about Hindutva, that is his Primary image. His development agenda is the proverbial 'fig leaf' for the secular's so that they can feel better while voting for him. 

So his victory tells us about the soul of India. The congress and Indira Gandhi used to be synonymous with Durga Maa during the earlier elections, that is their past. 

India have always voted for Hindutva, one way or the other. From Mahatma Gandhi to Sardar Patel, to Indira Gandhi to Vajpayee to Narendra Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arbit

SarthakGanguly said:


> 1. If that is your faith, that is okay. I can justify my answer with statistics.
> 2. I am not being emotional nor sentimental about this. In research, they should ideally play a tertiary role.
> 
> 
> In Germany & USA.




1. Humor me
2. Statistics usually hide more than they reveal. Show me what research you have done 

In Afghanistan, Japan, Korea, Indonesia, Malaysia the signs of hinduism abound. Hinduism after being at the peak of its ascension give way to other faiths. It didnt preclude them from gaining prominence. Similarly this islamic/muslim terrorism will be washed away in time. 
Everything is cyclical in nature. We are not going anywhere


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Tejasvinam said:


> My engines are always revved, but no point in coming to people's aid. Unless they learn to fight and win their own battles, how can they even think of fighting the war.


No. You fight the way religious wars need to be fought. There is a lot to learn.


----------



## arbit

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. You fight the way religious wars need to be fought. There is a lot to learn.



I like your sweeping statements. Like they are set in stones. Some enlightenment you must have got to know so much more than us mortals  
When you have time and are willing. Do tag me. I am willing to learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejasvinam

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. You fight the way religious wars need to be fought. There is a lot to learn.



All wars are fought to be won. Otherwise best not the fight at all. 

Even Ram hid behind the tree to kill Bali, so that tells you all that you need to know. 

"Karmanye vadhikaraste Ma Phaleshu Kadachana,
Ma Karma-phala-hetur bhur ma Te Sango stv akarmani"


" You have the right to do your karma without worrying about its results, 
Let one not be motivated by the results, nor let your attachment be to inaction."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arbit said:


> I like your sweeping statements. Like they are set in stones. Some enlightenment you must have got to know so much more than us mortals
> When you have time and are willing. Do tag me. I am willing to learn.


Ah well... I am still learning. 

But I took a long time to come to the conclusions I have now.


----------



## arbit

SarthakGanguly said:


> Ah well... I am still learning.
> 
> But I took a long time to come to the conclusions I have now.



Sarthak make up your mind. If you pass a definitive statement which presumes that I don't know something the way you do, and what you do know is final, then don't claim you are learning. 
If on the other hand you claim you are learning. Then don't pass such sweeping statements and put them as absolute truth. 

But all aside. Tell me what you have known for such a long time that you have arrived at these conclusions. I am curious.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arbit said:


> Sarthak make up your mind. If you pass a definitive statement which presumes that I don't know something the way you do, and what you do know is final, then don't claim you are learning.
> If on the other hand you claim you are learning. Then don't pass such sweeping statements and put them as absolute truth.
> 
> But all aside. Tell me what you have known for such a long time that you have arrived at these conclusions. I am curious.


I know enough to make up my mind.
I don't know enough on how to face or challenge it. 

As for what and how, honestly don't wish to discuss on public forums. Any Kashmiri's story can be taken as an example. A Kashmiri of the wrong faith, if you know what I mean.


----------



## arbit

SarthakGanguly said:


> I know enough to make up my mind.
> I don't know enough on how to face or challenge it.
> 
> As for what and how, honestly don't wish to discuss on public forums. Any Kashmiri's story can be taken as an example. A Kashmiri of the wrong faith, if you know what I mean.



I know kashmir and understand the pain you went through and the disillusionment that comes with it. But your conclusions are incorrect. But since you are unwilling to discuss it on public forums what choice are we left with but to obliquely hint and run in circles. Lol

Have some faith. There are guys who have seen more than you think or imagine. And if nothing else, as a believing hindu, wait for the next avatar 

@SarthakGanguly 

You have seen evil from close and I am happy to be in not your shoes. I am at the other end of this spectrum. I have mostly seen good and the 'peak' (if you know what i mean) that comes with it. What happened with you was not muslims subjugating hindus. This is essentially between good and evil. Much worse atrocities have been done to muslims by muslims. Religion is a sub set in this wider picture. Your conclusion that hinduism is weak in propagating and islam will flourish because it is more aggressive is erroneous. And believe me what i say this because like you I am also a realist but better informed. 
Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*AAP may file police complaint against Parrikar for likening Army to Hanuman:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783873345620103168


----------



## SQ8

Have to hand it to his utterly useless existence that the member created no less than 8 IDs in one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Congress, AAP Strategy On Surgical Strikes Is Backfiring*

http://www.ndtv.com/blog/congress-a...ikes-is-backfiring-1470930?pfrom=home-opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*India to take up blocking of Brahmaputra tributary with China:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784047383537594368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784036870577684481
China waiting in the wings to screw India down the road on software business:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783957877673324544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784085281498468352


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Juggernautjatt said:


> I agreed. For example in Punjab this surgical strikes & war hysteria is backfiring on BJP & Akalis. People are angry in Border areas for their sudden shifting ordered by government. They fear destruction of their livestock & crops which are their only source for bread & butter.* Captain Amrinder Singh is *gaining their support because he is *encouraging them to go back to their homes & fields*. Majority of Punjabis are in fear of syria like conditions because of war. Anti war propaganda is rising in social media among Punjabis & NRI Sikhs.



I agree with the displeasure of local people- They are rightly uncomfortable because they will be the 1st in the firing line-

However what kind of statement Amrinder Singh is making- Is he ready to be accountable If something happens to these people- What has happened to politicians these days- have they lost It ? If he was so concerned about the losses of these people he should have asked compensation from center- Which would have put an ideal case-

And Punjabis and NRI Sikhs can believe what they want- It is the people in India who will suffer- they will be sitting safely there in their respective foreign countries- God forbid If something happens or the war starts- Is supporting their country at this crucial time too much of an ask- When the bomb will detonate or an attack happens I doubt the shrapnels/bullets will make the difference weather one is Punjabi/Sikh/NRI/Congressi/Apptard/Akali/BJP/Bhakt etc-


----------



## ashok321

*S P Singh Baghel on Pakistan:*

“_Tumne pehle chooma, phir chata, phir kaata. Tumse achche to kutte hain jo jise chaatete hain use kaatete nahin_.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783973851088691200
BJPians bravery got diminished!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783959109330542593

Beer on a high, to pip hard drinks this year


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783963588046106624


----------



## noksss

Oscar said:


> Have to hand it to his utterly useless existence that the member created no less than 8 IDs in one day.



It would be great if you look into the spammer @ashok321 who never had any logical debate but simply keep posting some random propaganda stuffs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Delhi Government Not Maintaining Basic Requirement In Own Schools: High Court*

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/delh...requirement-in-own-schools-high-court-1471177


----------



## ashok321

*India Firing At Us Every Night, Wednesday Was the Worst: Pak Army*

http://www.news18.com/news/india/in...was-the-worst-pak-army-spokesman-1299565.html


*Crossing a red line*

*http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/surgical-strike-indian-army-loc-uri-attack-pakistan/1/781369.html*


----------



## Director General

Why no pics of Jaya in hospital?


----------



## ashok321

*Pakistan Anxious Over Potential US Lawsuits in Wake of 9/11 Victims' Law*

Given the green light to sue the Saudi government for its alleged role in the 9/11 attacks, the American people may soon use that right to file suits against Pakistan, as well.

Read more: https://sputniknews.com/asia/20161006/1046075338/pakistan-911-law.html


----------



## CorporateAffairs

*Read this:*

http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/india/thankless-india

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784520389976289287


----------



## TejasMk3

Wow...

*Arvind Kejriwal: The Reckoning*

Spying, splurge, nepotism and more from the secret core of the Kejriwal regime

Read the whole article, guy is creating a parallel system of snooping, intelligence, and also a parallel police force via the "marshalls" . This is pretty much morphing into a urban naxalite takeover under the guise of a legit govt. Highly dangerous. Posting some important bits here:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## indiatester

TejasMk3 said:


> Wow...
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal: The Reckoning*
> 
> Spying, splurge, nepotism and more from the secret core of the Kejriwal regime
> 
> Read the whole article, guy is creating a parallel system of snooping, intelligence, and also a parallel police force via the "marshalls" . This is pretty much morphing into a urban naxalite takeover under the guise of a legit govt. Highly dangerous. Posting some important bits here:




Most people have already realized that the AAP higher up were not really upset against corruption or nepotism or cleanliness in politics. They were only upset that they were not the ones doing it. Now that they are able to do it, they have no problem with the same issues they found objectionable earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Modi does not want judges in India!
*Explain delay in judge appointments: House Panel*

NEW DELHI: The Parliamentary Standing Committee of Personnel, Public Grievances, Law and Justice has asked theMinistry of Law and Justice to give reasons for the delay in filling up vacancies to the higher judiciary and also explain the delay in finalising the final draft of Memorandum of Procedure (MoP) between the Government and the Chief Justice of India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784623884263944192
This is your Modi!

*Soldiers may not get festive bonus till resolution*






RSS divides nation:

*Government sites sit defenceless as Pakistan steps up cyber attacks*


----------



## ashok321

*How India fooled Pak before striking in LoC*

*Govt sits defenceless as Pak steps up cyber attacks*

*Abolish triple talaq and polygamy, Centre tells SC*
*Trump as prez may bond well with PM Modi*
*Pankaja Munde in fresh row over 'threat' audio clip*


India's $165-bn riverlinking gamble comes under cloud


----------



## ashok321

*Shut up on Balochistan or we raise Maoist, NE unrest: Pakistani envoys in US*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...kistani-envoys-in-US/articleshow/54746718.cms




*Why India Finally Attacked Pakistan*
http://nationalinterest.org/feature/why-india-finally-attacked-pakistan-17958?page=show


*Pak lawmaker demands action against Hafiz Saeed:*

*Kerala school booked for asking students to lay down their lives for Islam:*


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784767335244660736
*Ajay Devgn slams Salman Khan and Karan Johar for supporting Pakistani artistes *

Devgn, whose film 'Shivaay' is pitted against Johar's 'Ae Dil Hai Mushkil' later this month, said he is not worried about its release in Pakistan.


----------



## Trying to be honest

Can somebody here who is bjp related, help pass a message. can more allocation be done to science & tech. Can some renowned scientist be made a minister/leader of improving research based activities in India. Not sure what Mr. Harvardhan has achieved in last few years. We need more budgetary allocation in budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784748700379807744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784452179071340545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784785434555604992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784770325519011840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784776891727171585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784708084761374720


----------



## ashok321

Modi nagari:

*Hundreds duped with promise of jobs in Ahmedabad*

*'No breakthrough likely in Indo-Pak ties under Modi'*


Railways plans linking Aadhaar with ticket booking


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784731556271325184


----------



## anoop

ashok321 said:


> Modi nagari:
> 
> *Hundreds duped with promise of jobs in Ahmedabad*
> 
> *'No breakthrough likely in Indo-Pak ties under Modi'*
> 
> 
> Railways plans linking Aadhaar with ticket booking
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784731556271325184



Dude you really have something to contribute here 

or you are one of bots from ankit lals factory 

This is discussion forum/website and not spam where you go on posting senseless twitter user links who are nothing 

I have yet too see your post where you have participated in some kind of discussion

Are u human begin in first place or some kind of machine with AI design to post AAP related links


----------



## ashok321

Surgical strikes a poll plank?







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784947452419768320


----------



## ashok321

*Why Indo-Pak rivalry after surgical strikes may spell the death of Saarc association*

With the covert strikes across the LoC in Pakistan a ringing success, it follows that the Delhi establishment has already thought of an alternative


----------



## temujin

Shocking revelations by Kejri's former associate on the 'research' Kejri undertook with Swati Maliwal during his Ford Foundation funded days. Please read and share with AAPtards

http://kbforyou.blogspot.co.uk/2016/10/my-stint-with-kejriwal-wising-up-to.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Operation Ginger: Tit-for-tat across the Line of Control*

These operations happend during Man Mohan Singh too, But the UPA never connected the dots between them and the votes. Unlike Modi, who sees votes everywhere. RG was so right when he said: Khoon ki dalali karta hai.



http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...across-the-line-of-control/article9202758.ece

*Thinking of nuke attack is suicidal, says Pak envoy Abdul Basit*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785067462719004672


----------



## 911

temujin said:


> Shocking revelations by Kejri's former associate on the 'research' Kejri undertook with Swati Maliwal during his Ford Foundation funded days. Please read and share with AAPtards
> 
> http://kbforyou.blogspot.co.uk/2016/10/my-stint-with-kejriwal-wising-up-to.html?m=1


*A Black Hole*
We had collected photocopies of hundreds of pages of files from Eruthenpathy Panchayat office – an exercise primarily led by Shilpa who supposedly knew what was ‘required’ to be picked up for the ‘research’ that she and Kejriwal had already been engaged in when I joined them.

We were supposed to get these documents, consisting of panchayat decisions and government orders, translated later from Malayalam into English for our ‘study’ of Kerala’s Panchayati Raj.

This exercise would shortly prove to be futile and a black hole in Kejriwal’s and Shilpa’s ongoing study of panchayats and Gram Sabhas.

I would later learn about thousands of such documents that Shilpa had earlier been collecting through RTI from Madhya Pradesh and elsewhere.

They were crammed in a few cupboards, gathering dust, at the office of Public Cause Research Foundation (PCRF), Kejriwal’s NGO.

I never saw Shilpa, Kejriwal or anybody else ever taking even a cursory look at those documents, which I learnt had been obtained at a cost of tens of thousands of rupees.

They quietly disappeared one day.

Eruthenpathy Panchayat documents would similarly be never seen or heard of after our Kerala visit.
Thus the ‘research’ that Shilpa seemed to be in charge of prior to my joining did not make much sense to me. And yet it was clear that she was doing everything with Kejriwal’s approval.
---------------------------

Strange. Did they really use that for research or were sent to some foreign country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785130727545315328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785125165122277376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785122325549023232
Modi is a democratic dictator:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785132715070853120
*Worry for India? China now eases rules for entry of foreign firms*
Except for certain sensitive industries, foreign direct investment will now only require registration, rather than administrative approval.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785140267426861056
While Modi does vote bank politics on Indian soldiers, MMS was silent prudently.
*When Army killed 8 Pakistanis in 2011 surgical strike*

So true!
*Najeeb Jung in tussle with Delhiites: Kejriwal*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785170017969065984

*Vishwa Hindu Parishad leader caught molesting Muslim devotees wearing burqa during Muharram procession.*







http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/uttar-pradesh/vishwa-hindu-parishad/67781/


'Dengue, Chikungunya rampant in India, need attention', says eminent scientist goo.gl/beiYQp

Was BJP wrong to have harassed Manmohan Singh even over spectrum auction? goo.gl/0nDJjp


----------



## noksss

@waz this is my second reporting against this guy @ashok321 who never involves in any meaningful debate but simply keep spamming the thread . Please look into this and let us know your views

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Nilgiri @Rain Man @Nair saab add in your views as well

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nair saab

The Said women is Swati Maliwal who is appointed by Khujliwal as Delhi Commission for Women Chief...

She was rewarded for her dedicated research with Khujliwal on bed ... AAP is basically a party of womanizer's and molesters ... Like all Leftist ...


And here are the results ...

 http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-news-india/ex-dcw-alleges-swati-maliwal-practised-nepotism-files-complaint-with-acb-2971462/


----------



## dray

noksss said:


> @waz this is my second reporting against this guy @ashok321 who never involves in any meaningful debate but simply keep spamming the thread . Please look into this and let us know your views
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Nilgiri @Rain Man @Nair saab add in your views as well



I have put him in ignore list long back, certainly he is a spammer. @waz @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

I have reported @ashok321 multiple times for spamming. No action yet @waz , @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Why did the High Court accuse the Mamata government of appeasing minorities during Durga Pujo?*
*The Trinamool Congress seems to be playing an unstable game of trying to appease both Hindu and Muslim conservatives.*




Shoaib Daniyal

Share
Tweet
Email
Reddit
Print

Share
Tweet
Email
Reddit
Print


Most often, courts orders are bland and insipid, sticking plainly to the law rather than being opinionated declamations. The ruling passed by the Calcutta High Court on October 6, modifying the rules set by the West Bengal government for idol immersion during Durga Pujo, did not stick to the script. The High Court accused the Mamata Banerjee of indulging in minority appeasement by ordering organisers to immerse their idols by 4 pm on Doshomi, the final day of West Bengal’s largest festival, Durga Pujo.

While criticism of this sort from a court might be unprecedented, this isn’t the first time Banerjee’s Trinamool Congress government has been accused of appeasing the Muslims of West Bengal. In practice, the Trinamool Congress plays the identity card wherever it can, with Hindus and Muslims frequently, but also with respect to more suppressed identities such as North Bengal’s Koch Rajbanshi people or Saontaladivasis. While it has seen short-term success by carpet bombing the state with identity politics, how long can this last?

*Politicised court order*
The government had put in time limits to the idol immersion given that Moharram processions the next day could cause, it argued, a law-and-order issue. The order struck this down by proceeding to argue that these processions are not an “inseparable” part of Moharram and that this "is also not the most important festival of people having faith in Islam”. The court also held that immersion is a vital ritual for “puritan Hindus” and those who “worship Maa Durga with a pure and clean mind”.

It directly accused the government of “being partial to one community” and attempting to “pamper and appease the minority section of the public at the cost of the majority section”. The order even took a jab at Kolkata’s large community pujas, which the court said “indulge in performing puja to compete with one another for the purpose of winning prizes”. The court’s final order extended the final immersion time from 4 pm to 8.30 pm.

This is a welcome move. However, given the sensitive nature of the issue, the political and theological comments by the court in what is simply a matter of law seem rather unneeded and represent an unnecessary politicisation of the judiciary function.

*Inexplicable government action*
This isn’t the only odd thing in this episode, though. The original order by Banerjee itself was inexplicable on a number of counts. Firstly, it was a completely verbal order. The police were enforcing it without any written instructions. Moreover, the law and order point vis-à-vis Moharram makes little sense given that Doshomi, the day of immersion, was a day_before_, Ashura, the main day of observance for Moharram and the one which sees major processions move across the city. That immersions on the day _before_ Ashura would result in a threat to public order seems rather improbable. As one of the petitioners themselves pointed out, there have been three instances since 1947 when the exact same pattern – of Ashura falling a day after Doshomi – has occurred and never have there been curbs placed on idol immersions.

Moreover, it has been nearly three decades since Kolkata last saw a communal riot. Adding to that, Moharram is rather small event in Kolkata, as compared to cities in the Hindi belt. Oddly enough, the West Bengal government’s order almost creates a communal situation in an attempt to over-enthusiastically respond to a threat that does not seem to exist.

*Trinamool's confused identity politics*
This confused identity politics is in many ways the hallmark of the how the Trinamool works. The ruling party before the Trinamool, the Communist Party of India (Marxist) exercised power through a strict party structure. The Communists had a deep base in the villages, from where it drew its cadre, supervised by an urban, upper caste bureaucratic class. So strong was the CPI(M) in West Bengal that it had practically supplanted the state – all power would flow through the party, right from Kolkata down to the villages.

Without this sort of party structure, the Trinamool grabbed onto identity to pull itself up. Most egregiously, the Trinamool stoked the embers of communalism after a riot in the town of Kaliachak in January. Banerjee has also openly reached out to the Jamiat Ulema-e-Hind, a pan-India organisation of Islamic clergy. Other forms of tokenism include the building of Muslim-only institutions such as the Aliah Madrasa University in Kolkata or a new Hajj house. Banerjee has also used the celebrated Bengali poet Nazrul Islam as a Muslim token, naming public places after him. Most absurdly, posters of Banerjee donning a faux hijab have been used by the party as campaign material in Muslim-dominated areas.

*Multi-headed appeasement*
Although this doesn’t make the national media, Banerjee’s identity politics isn’t limited to Muslims. The Trinamool is also minutely involved with religious functions such as the Durga Pujo, helping organise them and using them as a tool for its public outreach. Banerjee has wooed Dalit groups such as the Matua religious sect as well as courted right-wing upper caste Hindus by commemorating the death anniversary of Hindu Mahasbha leader, and Bharatiya Janata Party founder, SP Mookerjee. In fact, even as parties such as the Bharatiya Janata Party accuse the Trinamool of Muslim appeasement, in West Bengal itself the CPI(M) has constantly accused Banerjee of supporting right wing Hindu groups.

This sort of catch-all politics might see improbable but the Trinamool has seen great success with it. Not only did Banerjee end the Communists’ 34-year rule in 2011, it increased its margin of victory in 2016, easily sweeping away a CPI(M)-Congress coalition.

Of course, the diminishing returns of constant identity politics is apparent. While Banerjee might be big on Muslims tokenism, the actual hard benefit for Muslims from her administration is unclear and Muslims remain at the bottom of the socio-economic ladder as far as Bengali society is concerned. Moreover, clumsy moves like setting time limits for the immersion only end up angering Hindus – a phenomenon which has led to the steady rise of the BJP in West Bengal. In trying to be everything, Mamata Banerjee has seen success in the short run. But the dividends might dry up very soon if the Trinamool continues its ham-handed approach to governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> @waz this is my second reporting against this guy @ashok321 who never involves in any meaningful debate but simply keep spamming the thread . Please look into this and let us know your views
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Nilgiri @Rain Man @Nair saab add in your views as well



Mods will not take any action unfortunately since he is a false flag India hating scumbag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> @waz this is my second reporting against this guy @ashok321 who never involves in any meaningful debate but simply keep spamming the thread . Please look into this and let us know your views
> 
> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Nilgiri @Rain Man @Nair saab add in your views as well


No point in reporting. He is one of those nuggets who floats around no matter howmany times you flesh 'em! He wiill settle down eventually like he did soon after May '14!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Modi Govt doing injustice to Armed Forces: Congress*

http://www.dawn.com/news/1080468


*Parrikar attacks Rahul over scams under Congress *
Fine. But not a single charge sheet in 3 years?
Who are they fooling?


----------



## ashok321

*Indian Army was set to cross LoC in 1999, Vajpayee stopped us: General V P Malik*
_Malik said he was “very unhappy” when Vajpayee asked to “let go of Pakistan”.
_

Was Vajpayee a Congressi?
Lol

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...satn-loc-1999-vajpayee-general-malik-3075963/


----------



## GoodKnight

ashok321 said:


> *Indian Army was set to cross LoC in 1999, Vajpayee stopped us: General V P Malik*
> _Malik said he was “very unhappy” when Vajpayee asked to “let go of Pakistan”.
> _
> 
> Was Vajpayee a Congressi?
> Lol



Yes he was. He was a Nehruvian. Modi is NOT.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785717772957253632
*Get Cleopatra's beauty with cow urine: Gujarat board*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-urine-gujarat-board/articleshow/54790672.cms

Mohan Bhagwat says most gau rakshaks are good people, Modi has said most gau rakshaks were criminials goo.gl/izv0qZ


----------



## ashok321

GoodKnight said:


> Yes he was. He was a Nehruvian. Modi is NOT.



And that Nehruvian became darling of the masses who came dancing on the streets during operation shakti = Pokhran-II, chunks of the joyful people came on the roads with fire crackers, 100% Media praised the event, the nation thanked that Nehruvian on that day which put India in a big league.


----------



## GoodKnight

ashok321 said:


> And that Nehruvian became darling of the masses who came dancing on the streets during operation shakti = Pokhran-II, chunks of the joyful people came on the roads with fire crackers, 100% Media praised the event, the nation thanked that Nehruvian on that day which put India in a big league.



So ?


----------



## ashok321

UP to have hung assembly, just as myopic Modi supporters here claim outright BJP victory:

*Stampede At Mayawati's Rally*

Three people were killed and at least 12 people injured in a stampede after a _massive_ rally by Bahujan Samaj Party chief Mayawati. _More than 1 lakh people were present_ at the Babasaheb Bhimrao Ambedkar ground in Lucknow.

This is how Modi fools Indians:

India's salary growth at 0.2% since 2008, China's at 10.6%


----------



## ashok321

Hypocrisy thy name is Anupam Kher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785783532866064384
Khoon ki dalali?

"Lucknow welcomes avengers of Uri," BJP workers put up posters outside Modi's Dusshera venue goo.gl/SwrICa


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Scores of fake accounts galore on this forum. Indian, Chinese, American fake flags accounts.
No point if reporting and wasting our time.


----------



## Soumitra

Modiji said Jai Shree Ram in Luckhnow and now liberal knickers in a twist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> Modiji said Jai Shree Ram in Luckhnow and now liberal knickers in a twist




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785838336334266369


----------



## ashok321

RSS forced to give up khaki shorts for brown trousers because of Rabri Devi, says Lalu jantakareporter.com/politics/rabri…

Read- "Mohan Bhagwat's remark on cow protectors 'empty talk" jantakareporter.com/india/mohan-bh…

*Kejriwal won't be Punjab CM: Bhagwant Mann*
Government May Now Soon Remove All British-Era Markings From Civilian Aircraft
*Army, police dump phones, to rely on digital network*


----------



## noksss

Covert operations were not announced to the country because the primary goal was to pacify the LoC and cut down infiltration and ceasefire violations, not to manage public opinion at home.

http://m.thehindu.com/news/national...-menon-on-crossloc-strikes/article9208838.ece

*Someone is showing his loyalty and Swamy is right in calling this guy a Trojan-horse in the Vajpayee government and for being a mole he was rightly awarded by the UPA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

http://m.thehindu.com/news/national...-menon-on-crossloc-strikes/article9208838.ece

*Earlier cross-LoC strikes had different goals: former NSA*

_Shiv Shankar Menon says they were not publicised because they were not aimed at domestic constituencies._


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786080239097147394 Secular Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Soumitra

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786080239097147394 Secular Kerala.


WTF this is taught in 2nd standard? the govt should take a note of this but again this is "Secular" Kerala and nothing will happen


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> WTF this is taught in 2nd standard? the govt should take a note of this but again this is "Secular" Kerala and nothing will happen



Like I said before and I will say it again. Kerala, WB, Bihar and UP all need presidents/emergency rule for a good decade at least (for varying reasons...but similar theme).

This will be a cancer which will need more drastic bloody surgery the longer we wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

Soumitra said:


> WTF this is taught in 2nd standard? the govt should take a note of this but again this is "Secular" Kerala and nothing will happen



There was another tweet which I cannot find now where they were teaching students that owning a slave is better than having a son which is why Muslims encouraged slave taking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

noksss said:


> Covert operations were not announced to the country because the primary goal was to pacify the LoC and cut down infiltration and ceasefire violations, not to manage public opinion at home.
> 
> http://m.thehindu.com/news/national...-menon-on-crossloc-strikes/article9208838.ece
> 
> *Someone is showing his loyalty and Swamy is right in calling this guy a Trojan-horse in the Vajpayee government and for being a mole he was rightly awarded by the UPA*



Wasn't that Brajesh Mishra/Sudhindra Kulkarni that were accused of it? This is Shiv Shankar Menon from Congress time.


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786089940182597632
No outrage from Sickular crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Grevion

India Today-Axis Opinion Poll for Uttar Pradesh: BJP's dream run continues

IndiaToday.in New Delhi, Wednesday, October 12, 2016


India Today-Axis Opinion Poll
*HIGHLIGHTS*

A party must secure 202 seats to form a majority government in UP.
BSP likely to be runner-up with 115-124 seats: Survey
Samajwadi Party may get 94-103 seats: Survey
The BJP's dream run in Uttar Pradesh continues with the party expected to win 170-183 seats though the verdict is likely to throw a hung Assembly in the elections due in less than six months, the India Today-Axis Opinion Poll has revealed.

In the 403-member Uttar Pradesh Assembly, a party must secure 202 seats to form a majority government.

The survey says Mayawati's Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) is likely to be the runner-up with 115-124 seats while the incumbent Samajwadi Party will win 94-103.

The Congress, which last ruled the state in the 1980s and now has a huge stake in the crucial contest, is likely to fare miserably, barely making it to double digits with 8-12 seats. 

*WHO SHOULD BE NEXT CM?*

In what may come as some boost for Mayawati, the survey found that most wanted the BSP supremo to return as Uttar Pradesh Chief Minister next year.

While 31 per cent of respondents wanted four-time Chief Minister Mayawati as their Chief Minister, 27 per cent want to retain incumbent Akhilesh Yadav. His father and Samajwadi Party chief Mulayam Singh Yadav fared badly at just one per cent.

As far as other claimants to the chair are concerned, the Congress, which has not ruled Uttar Pradesh for 27 years and has a huge stake in the state this year, may be in for some disappointment with just one per cent of those surveyed approving the choice of Sheila Dikshit as the next Chief Minister.

Even Priyanka Gandhi Vadra, who is expected to play a larger role in Uttar Pradesh 2017, was chosen by only two per cent of the respondents as the next Chief Minister.

Home Minister Rajnath Singh, who has also been a former Chief Minister of the state, and his firebrand colleague in the BJP, Yogi Adityanath, are at 18 and 14 per cent respectively.

Mayawati was also called out by most voters for her record on law and order, an index on which Uttar Pradesh always falls at the bottom of the chart.

A whopping 64 per cent of those surveyed said the BSP chief will be the best bet on handling law and order, while Akhilesh (17) could not even beat Rajnath Singh (18) at it.

*"CONGRESS-MUKT BHARAT"? *

More than half of those surveyed rejected the BJP's mission to clean India of the Congress. While 54 per cent said they do not agree with the idea of a Congress-free India, 29 per cent of the respondents backed the BJP while 17 per cent were not sure.

Congress-free India has been a BJP project since Amit Shah took over the party presidentship.

In the 2014 general election, the BJP had won a landslide 71 of the 80 Lok Sabha seats in Uttar Pradesh. The Congress was reduced to two seats represented by president Sonia Gandhi and her vice-president son Rahul.

*WHO CAN REVIVE CONGRESS?*

Perhaps Rahul Gandhi's month-long Kisan Yatra that concluded last week have struck a chord with voters in Uttar Pradesh. An impressive 38 per cent of those surveyed by India Today-Axis said the 46-year-old is the Congress's best bet to revive the party in the state.
Rahul's sister Priyanka, who has often been invoked to pull a beleagured Congress out of the quagmire, is favoured by 19 per cent of the voters.

Sheila Dikshit - three-time Delhi Chief Minister who is now her party's face for Uttar Pradesh - was in single digits with just 9 per cent of those surveyed saying she can revive the party.

*END OF BJP'S RAM MANDIR POLITICS?*

When asked what should be the BJP's biggest plank in the run-up to the Uttar Pradesh election, a massive 88 per cent of the respondents mentioned development, which was largely the party's main agenda in 2014.

The contentious issues of a Ram temple at Ayodhya or cow protection garnered three and one per cent approval respectively. Nine per cent of the respondents said the performance of the Narendra Modi government is the biggest BJP issue for them.

Also, 54 per cent of those surveyed said atrocities against Dalits and the minorities have increased since the last Uttar Pradesh election in 2012.
http://m.indiatoday.in/story/india-...esh-elections-mayawati-akhilesh/1/785429.html

@ranjeet @Nilgiri @noksss @Soumitra @anant_s @Levina @nair @SrNair @Nair saab @indiatester @Robinhood Pandey @GURU DUTT 
A win in UP is assured if BJP declares an acceptable CM's candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Crixus

Raj nath singh is only leader who can get majority for BJP in UP , other wise no other leader looks tall enough to match the stature of Mayawati and Mulayam singh yadav.



litefire said:


> India Today-Axis Opinion Poll for Uttar Pradesh: BJP's dream run continues
> 
> IndiaToday.in New Delhi, Wednesday, October 12, 2016
> 
> 
> India Today-Axis Opinion Poll
> *HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> A party must secure 202 seats to form a majority government in UP.
> BSP likely to be runner-up with 115-124 seats: Survey
> Samajwadi Party may get 94-103 seats: Survey
> The BJP's dream run in Uttar Pradesh continues with the party expected to win 170-183 seats though the verdict is likely to throw a hung Assembly in the elections due in less than six months, the India Today-Axis Opinion Poll has revealed.
> 
> In the 403-member Uttar Pradesh Assembly, a party must secure 202 seats to form a majority government.
> 
> The survey says Mayawati's Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) is likely to be the runner-up with 115-124 seats while the incumbent Samajwadi Party will win 94-103.
> 
> The Congress, which last ruled the state in the 1980s and now has a huge stake in the crucial contest, is likely to fare miserably, barely making it to double digits with 8-12 seats.
> 
> *WHO SHOULD BE NEXT CM?*
> 
> In what may come as some boost for Mayawati, the survey found that most wanted the BSP supremo to return as Uttar Pradesh Chief Minister next year.
> 
> While 31 per cent of respondents wanted four-time Chief Minister Mayawati as their Chief Minister, 27 per cent want to retain incumbent Akhilesh Yadav. His father and Samajwadi Party chief Mulayam Singh Yadav fared badly at just one per cent.
> 
> As far as other claimants to the chair are concerned, the Congress, which has not ruled Uttar Pradesh for 27 years and has a huge stake in the state this year, may be in for some disappointment with just one per cent of those surveyed approving the choice of Sheila Dikshit as the next Chief Minister.
> 
> Even Priyanka Gandhi Vadra, who is expected to play a larger role in Uttar Pradesh 2017, was chosen by only two per cent of the respondents as the next Chief Minister.
> 
> Home Minister Rajnath Singh, who has also been a former Chief Minister of the state, and his firebrand colleague in the BJP, Yogi Adityanath, are at 18 and 14 per cent respectively.
> 
> Mayawati was also called out by most voters for her record on law and order, an index on which Uttar Pradesh always falls at the bottom of the chart.
> 
> A whopping 64 per cent of those surveyed said the BSP chief will be the best bet on handling law and order, while Akhilesh (17) could not even beat Rajnath Singh (18) at it.
> 
> *"CONGRESS-MUKT BHARAT"? *
> 
> More than half of those surveyed rejected the BJP's mission to clean India of the Congress. While 54 per cent said they do not agree with the idea of a Congress-free India, 29 per cent of the respondents backed the BJP while 17 per cent were not sure.
> 
> Congress-free India has been a BJP project since Amit Shah took over the party presidentship.
> 
> In the 2014 general election, the BJP had won a landslide 71 of the 80 Lok Sabha seats in Uttar Pradesh. The Congress was reduced to two seats represented by president Sonia Gandhi and her vice-president son Rahul.
> 
> *WHO CAN REVIVE CONGRESS?*
> 
> Perhaps Rahul Gandhi's month-long Kisan Yatra that concluded last week have struck a chord with voters in Uttar Pradesh. An impressive 38 per cent of those surveyed by India Today-Axis said the 46-year-old is the Congress's best bet to revive the party in the state.
> Rahul's sister Priyanka, who has often been invoked to pull a beleagured Congress out of the quagmire, is favoured by 19 per cent of the voters.
> 
> Sheila Dikshit - three-time Delhi Chief Minister who is now her party's face for Uttar Pradesh - was in single digits with just 9 per cent of those surveyed saying she can revive the party.
> 
> *END OF BJP'S RAM MANDIR POLITICS?*
> 
> When asked what should be the BJP's biggest plank in the run-up to the Uttar Pradesh election, a massive 88 per cent of the respondents mentioned development, which was largely the party's main agenda in 2014.
> 
> The contentious issues of a Ram temple at Ayodhya or cow protection garnered three and one per cent approval respectively. Nine per cent of the respondents said the performance of the Narendra Modi government is the biggest BJP issue for them.
> 
> Also, 54 per cent of those surveyed said atrocities against Dalits and the minorities have increased since the last Uttar Pradesh election in 2012.
> http://m.indiatoday.in/story/india-...esh-elections-mayawati-akhilesh/1/785429.html
> 
> @ranjeet @Nilgiri @noksss @Soumitra @anant_s @Levina @nair @SrNair @Nair saab @indiatester @Robinhood Pandey @GURU DUTT
> A win in UP is assured if BJP declares an acceptable CM's candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Law Commission seeks public opinion on Uniform Civil Code

https://defence.pk/threads/modi-govt-to-implement-uniform-civil-code-soon.437394/page-5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Crixus said:


> Raj nath singh is only leader who can get majority for BJP in UP , other wise no other leader looks tall enough to match the stature of Mayawati and Mulayam singh yadav.


Nah, they need someone more capable and popular then "Kadi Ninda" aka Rajnath Singh. Both Rajnath and Yogi Adityanath are behind Mayawati and Akhilesh in the opinion poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Then whom you suggest ???


litefire said:


> Nah, they need someone more capable and popular then "Kadi Ninda" aka Rajnath Singh. Both Rajnath and Yogi Adityanath are behind Mayawati and Akhilesh in the opinion poll.


----------



## Grevion

Crixus said:


> Then whom you suggest ???


Me.

It should be someone from UP no doubt but Rajnath is already tried and tested (not very successful), while Yogi is too vocal on Hindu-Muslim issues he should have been asked to shut up a long time ago if he ever was to become the BJP's face for UP CM post. He won't go well with non-Hindus and dalits and you can win UP with only Sarvans voting for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*JNU hypocrisy: No room for courses on Hinduism at premier university*

Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) is in the news again, but this time the national media has treated the news scantily. *It has not paid enough attention to the fact that those who were agitating early this year to protect their right to dissent in JNU are now the suppressors of ideas coming from others who are not their “own”*. For them, the university will do or practice what _they_ want. It is _they_ who will decide what is to be taught and how the university should be administered. Needless to say that these “dissenters” are mostly the so-called leftists and secularists; dissent for them means that they have the exclusive right to oppose things they do not like, but they deny the same right to those who disagree with them.

http://www.firstpost.com/india/jnu-...n-hinduism-at-premier-university-3046590.html

@Joe Shearer and other fanboys of dissenters

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Soumitra

*Why is Congress afraid to make Rahul Gandhi party president?*
*The grand old party must not waste any more time.*
POLITICS
| 6-minute read | 12-10-2016



KANIKA GAHLAUT
@kanikagahlaut
When will the Congress party make up its mind about Rahul Gandhi?

Before Congress voters, or fence sitters, or those disillusioned in the two years of Modi raj can be expected to put their faith behind the party, doesn’t the party need to one, have a leader, and two, have faith in the leadership?

Congress seems to be floundering over many things, and their man in-charge is chief among them. Rahul, who was general secretary of the party from 2007 to 2013, was appointed vice-president in 2013, when Congress was getting "battle-ready" to fight the general elections.

The party suffered a resounding defeat, but Rahul has been leading the Opposition charge - from taking on BJP for the treatment of minorities and lower castes, to questioning PM Modi on the economics of "achche din". But despite sources routinely airing rumours that the Congress VP will be promoted to president, it doesn’t seem to be happening soon.

*Sending out the wrong message*:

For the cadres, this perceived lack of confidence in Rahul results in periodic "Priyanka lao desh bachao" placards being raised. Congress itself fuels the fire by seemingly pitting sister against brother in states such as UP when elections are coming.

*Dent on Rahul Gandhi’s public image:*

Congress may have its own reasons for keeping its options open, or close to its chest - (or is it, for instance, a public trial by fire like Ram did with Sita?) - but for those outside too it shows a lack of confidence within the party on Rahul Gandhi’s abilities. *We are seeing this repeatedly, when many "Congress supporters" have begun to give in to opposition jargon, calling Rahul Gandhi names only slightly more sophisticated version of the trolls' "Pappu". *






*Giving Priyanka Gandhi charge would send the worst signals about dynasty and merit, the kind of perceptions that have contributed to Congress's fall. (Photo: PTI)*
Rival party leaders, both of secular as well as of conservative disposition, are quick to come down heavily on Rahul – the way we saw with his "khoon ki dalaali" statement, where only UP CM Akhilesh Yadav came to his support, and reports say many even among the Congress were reluctant to back him.

Therefore, his authority is undermined both within the party and outside of it, and Congress cannot afford to go without a leader any longer as the fight for 2019 revs up.

*What are the other options?* 

If Congress was to change its policy and decide to go for "age and experience" – of which there are notable options, from P Chidambaram to Ghulam Nabi Azad – for the choice of "supreme leader", it would be another matter and they would be better off announcing it as soon as possible, but if they are sticking to their decision of a gen-next leader, Rahul is still the best bet.

We have seen little of the Jyotiradtiyas and Sachin Pilots on the national stage, and Rahul, to his credit, is familiar to voters with his style as well as the causes close to his heart, like the empowerment of weaker sections. Dumping a familiar known face for an unfamiliar known face is not going to help.

Priyanka Gandhi is the worst option: She has not been in active politics, unlike Rahul or Indira, before their elevation in the party, or like the other "dynasts" in Congress currently, and to suddenly give her charge would send the worst signals about dynasty and merit, the kind of perceptions that have contributed to Congress being in a dismal situation today.

*Rahul Gandhi is smart and well-intentioned:* 

He may not be as commanding an orator as Modi but he is seen listening to people as well as colleagues and works by consensus. A number of people with no political allegiance who have met him have noted that Rahul is bright and has a knack of genuinely understanding issues and asking the right questions on complex matters.

Congress should highlight these positive aspects of him rather than allowing opposition to get away with the "Pappu" narrative. His transparency, as opposed to Modi whose true beliefs cannot be fathomed - given that he mouths secularism even as his colleagues shoot off their mouths speaking Hindutva - should be projected as a plus.

Rahul is well aware of his privilege and plays it down, making an effort to reach out to people as well as cadres. These are good traits, and oration is not everything.

*Rahul has the right instinct:*

"Pappu", as people like to call him, can be fiery and doesn’t mince words. He once offered to tear up his own party’s ordinance negating SC verdict on convicted lawmakers, calling it nonsense and stating that "what our government has done is wrong".

His first instinct on the JNU arrests under the present government, was also pro-students and anti-State interference, though later he made a slight U-turn with BJP gunning for him in the name of nationalism and even Congress distancing itself from the revered love of the country the insult of which leads to sedition as per our laws, and said something on the lines of belonging to a nationalist party and being nationalist and so on.

In similar fashion, he went straight after RSS, calling them "murderers of Gandhi", then did a U-turn with Kapil Sibal by his side saying that’s not exactly what he meant but broadly - and now again, according to reports, is prepared to battle it out in court on the statement.

His "khoon ki dalaali" comment, a few days after the surgical strikes, was met with furore across the table, even though what he alleges is not incorrect – the BJP is cashing in domestically on the Army operation with posters and statements.

Perhaps Rahul and the old guard of Congress are in a tussle, but whatever the issue, the party needs to get its act together and decide that if it wants young blood to lead, it is liberal values of the young that should be at the forefront, not fuddy-duddy "nationalism", which do not distinguish it from BJP. The grand-old party has to also decide if it wants to continue using "babu language", which is no match for the language of Hindutva or of other young turks now in the political game, like Arvind Kejriwal.

In contrast, Priyanka Gandhi, who Congress loves to drag out of domesticity periodically and sections of the Congress repeatedly call to replace Rahul, doesn’t show similar instinct. Her only memorable speech was during the 2014 general elections (before the results) when she spoke confidently of BJP members as "panic-striken rats deserting the ship" of what turned out to be a historic mandate in favour of BJP.

Congress must not waste any more time in appointing its president to lead the fight for 2019. It will be in the interest of the party as well as the country.


----------



## Soumitra

*Responding to a tweet, Sushma Swaraj helps son perform father’s last rites by getting embassy opened on a holiday*
*On October 10, Twitter user Sarita Takru reached out to Swaraj on the micro-blogging site informing her that she had lost her husband.*
5.2K
SHARES
Express Web Desk | Published:October 12, 2016 3:12 pm




Sushma Swaraj helps son to perform the last rites of his father
External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj continues to prove that her department is just a tweet away should you need its services. Recently, she helped over 20 girls to return safely to Pakistan as they were worried if they would after given the tense status of relationship between the two countries. With an emotional touch, she responded to the head of the contingent saying, “I was concerned about your well-being because one’s daughter is everyone’s daughter.”

On October 10, Twitter user Sarita Takru reached out to Swaraj on the micro-blogging site informing her that she had lost her husband and her only son who is to perform his father’s last rites is in the United States. She told the minister that he needs to be in India but he won’t get Visa till October 13 because the embassy is closed. “@SushmaSwaraj lost my husband ystrday. My only child, Abhai Kaul, Am citizen, can’t get Indian visa before Local Thursday. Is this human?” wrote Takru. “This dreadful wait must end. Please give my son Indian visa in US so his father may be cremated. Please support. Need empathy,” she added.

Swaraj immediately swung into action and made sure the embassy worked during holidays to provide a visa to her son. “I am sorry to know about the sad demise of your husband. Just wait – I will help you. Our Embassy in US is closed for Vijaya Dashmi and Moharram. I have sent a message. We will open the Embassy and give visa to your son,” responded Swaraj.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

litefire said:


> In what may come as some boost for Mayawati, the survey found that most wanted the BSP supremo to return as Uttar Pradesh Chief Minister next year



Serioulsy? 


Now I know why UP is the UP that it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

litefire said:


> A win in UP is assured if BJP declares an acceptable CM's candidate.


I suppose Rajnath Singh!


litefire said:


> CONGRESS-MUKT BHARAT


UP has been Congress mukt for quite some time now, the issue is if voters this time will rise above caste politics and vote for BJP beyond SP/BSP choice. 
My Father-in Law told me sometime back that youth might change their voting pattern this time around and here lies chances for BJP and Congress too, if it plays Priyanka card well, they too might gain or atleast cause troubles for SP in several seats.



Levina said:


> Serioulsy?


unfortunately yes.
Traditional BSP voters see Mayawati as protector of their "rights" and this pattern is unlikely to change. 


Levina said:


> Now I know why UP is the UP that it is


Lack of industry and atrocious law and order situation actually serves purpose of politicians in UP and it is difficult to get any administrative work done today without having some sort of _Pehchaan_ or _Chai paani_. 
Once you leave Noida and enter rural landscape of UP, it is quite evidnet that UP moves on some different timeline as against everybody else in India.
of all states that are in dire need of good administration and governance, UP tops the list. I guess here lies the trick for BJP to do well this time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GoodKnight

IndoCarib said:


> *JNU hypocrisy: No room for courses on Hinduism at premier university*
> 
> Jawaharlal Nehru University (JNU) is in the news again, but this time the national media has treated the news scantily. *It has not paid enough attention to the fact that those who were agitating early this year to protect their right to dissent in JNU are now the suppressors of ideas coming from others who are not their “own”*. For them, the university will do or practice what _they_ want. It is _they_ who will decide what is to be taught and how the university should be administered. Needless to say that these “dissenters” are mostly the so-called leftists and secularists; dissent for them means that they have the exclusive right to oppose things they do not like, but they deny the same right to those who disagree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> @Joe Shearer and other fanboys of dissenters



Rather than blame the fan boys and bigots, first tell me what the Hindutva Modi govt. has done about it ? 

It has been more than 2 years of Modi govt. so how many courses on Hindu studies have been started and in which universities ?


----------



## Grevion

Levina said:


> Serioulsy?
> 
> 
> Now I know why UP is the UP that it is.


That has been happening in UP for quite some now. Five years for Mulayam and then five years of Mayawati. Both are very good at playing Muslim-Yadav or Dalit-Muslim card.

If you look at it Mayawati is a better choice then Mulayam or his son Akhilesh because though she is utterly corrupt, people have often praised her for better law and order situation then the SP's rule.


anant_s said:


> I suppose Rajnath Singh!


Maybe, but there must be more popular local leaders in UP for BJP then Rajnath. Not too sure about Rajnath Singh.


anant_s said:


> UP has been Congress mukt for quite some time now, the issue is if voters this time will rise above caste politics and vote for BJP beyond SP/BSP choice.
> My Father-in Law told me sometime back that youth might change their voting pattern this time around and here lies chances for BJP and Congress too, if it plays Priyanka card well, they too might gain or atleast cause troubles for SP in several seats.


Muslims and Yadavs are gojng to vote for the SP and the dalits were always divided between BSP and congress. That's why UP has always been a difficult turf for the BJP. If what you are saying is correct then that is only possible if Modi wave is still alive and kicking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GoodKnight

Rajnath does not have the fire to stir up the crowd and make them trust him. 

Neither does he have the intelligence or the courage to attract the voters and win their loyalty. He has no leadership qualities. At best he is a bad bureaucrat. 

If he is made the face of UP BJP, then BJP will end up LOOSING votes, not gaining them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Immortan.Joe

anant_s said:


> I suppose Rajnath Singh!



If BJP does that, it is going to lose 100%. Rajnath neither has charisma ,nor he has a very large vote bank backing him, nor is he a good administrator. He was made home minister as BJP needed a Rajput face from UP. 


He is okay as far as leaders from UP are concerned (as last good leader UP produced was ABV) because of general low quality of leaders that UP produce, but in a one-on-one Mayawati ,with her Muslim-Dalit vote bank, would trounce him.

UP is so divided on basis of caste that only Hindutva card ,with some smattering of development, is going to work in UP. People do not care for development very much here, and those who do either migrate to other states or NCR region.



Nilgiri said:


> Like I said before and I will say it again. Kerala, WB, Bihar and UP all need presidents/emergency rule for a good decade at least (for varying reasons...but similar theme).
> 
> This will be a cancer which will need more drastic bloody surgery the longer we wait.




Problem of UP could be easily solved by dividing it in four states. It would destroy Muslim-Yadav arithmetic by separating areas of Yadav dominance and Muslim dominance. Mayawati would still win in one state, but rest three would be up for grabs. Even if this division bombs, at least two of four states would be better off. 


It is Kerala which is a cucked out lost cause and need a brutal exorcism to make it a rational state. Bihar does not need president rule as Nitish-Lalu combine would collapse by next election. WB would also be a good candidate, but they are even worst than Mallus, as mallus are not as lazy as Bengalis, and I do not think even president rule would help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Immortan.Joe said:


> Problem of UP could be easily solved by dividing it in four states. It would destroy Muslim-Yadav arithmetic by separating areas of Yadav dominance and Muslim dominance. Mayawati would still win in one state, but rest three would be up for grabs. Even if this division bombs, at least two of four states would be better off.



Yep!!! This would be good to do. It should not have stopped at Uttarkhand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Nilgiri said:


> Yep!!! This would be good to do. It should not have stopped at Uttarkhand.


Mayawati herself was in favour of small states. UP is a Massive state both in terms of population and area. It will help in division of the state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoodKnight

Soumitra said:


> Mayawati herself was in favour of small states. UP is a Massive state both in terms of population and area. It will help in division of the state



She wanted that to split Yadav vote and become a National party. It would be a good strategy to split Yadav votes. Its too late now.

Splitting AP, killed the congress in AP.


----------



## Star Wars

As per recent India today survey BJP will get 170-180 odd seats with 31% of the vote share in UP...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786217351905546240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786220782074474496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Immortan.Joe

Soumitra said:


> Mayawati herself was in favour of small states. UP is a Massive state both in terms of population and area. It will help in division of the state




Mayawati wanted that so that she could become CM for life. Though it does not mean that this idea has no merit. A four piece division would break traditional power structure of UP, with all four states evolving different governance pattern.

At least two of these four would progress greatly.



GoodKnight said:


> She wanted that to split Yadav vote and become a National party. It would be a good strategy to split Yadav votes. Its too late now.
> 
> Splitting AP, killed the congress in AP.



People of UP are 'meh!' about division. In AP, people were emotionally invested in maintaining unity.



Star Wars said:


> As per recent India today survey BJP will get 170-180 odd seats with 31% of the vote share in UP...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786217351905546240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786220782074474496



Seat projections look legit. 

BJP win around 120 seats based on its core votes, and before it collapsed due to its lack of integrity and greed, it used to get these many seats and was kingmaker in UP politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GoodKnight

Immortan.Joe said:


> Mayawati wanted that so that she could become CM for life. Though it does not mean that this idea has no merit. A four piece division would break traditional power structure of UP, with all four states evolving different governance pattern.
> 
> At least two of these four would progress greatly.
> 
> People of UP are 'meh!' about division. In AP, people were emotionally invested in maintaining unity.




Yup, people of UP are more logical than emotional. They do not seem to care beyond their immediate need, so a state split will not bother anybody. In fact, it will actually improve administration considerably. 

The first thing they turn to in times of need is their caste, so caste politics will remain the key to UP.


----------



## Indo-Pak

Star Wars said:


> As per recent India today survey BJP will get 170-180 odd seats with 31% of the vote share in UP...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786217351905546240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786220782074474496




In 3 prong fight , 31% vote share can draw absolute majority.. (I am ignoring Congress )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Indo-Pak said:


> In 3 prong fight , 31% vote share can draw absolute majority.. (I am ignoring Congress )



Am thinking the same thing, BJP should be getting 200+ seats with 31% vote share....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> POLITICS
> | 6-minute read | 12-10-2016
> 
> 
> 
> KANIKA GAHLAUT
> @kanikagahlaut


She is anti Hindu fascist liberal. Don't go by her name on twitter, its a mockery.



Soumitra said:


> He may not be as commanding an orator as Modi but he is seen listening to people as well as colleagues and works by consensus.


What a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786080239097147394 Secular Kerala.





Soumitra said:


> WTF this is taught in 2nd standard? the govt should take a note of this but again this is "Secular" Kerala and nothing will happen



TBH, A lot of this nonsense goes on in many many RTE exempt schools (minority), all over the country, not just in Kerala, this case made news as it is Love vs Peace, so a few news agencies picked it up, if it was H->X no one would have bothered.
Many xtian schools even punish for wearing bindi/vibuti etc (step B in the picture, removal of symbols).

Hell, here is actual brainwashing going on in a TN school:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*India Today-Axis Opinion Poll on Punjab: Congress may stun Arvind Kejriwal's AAP*
_According to the India Today-Axis Opinion Poll, the Congress may emerge as the single largest party in Punjab by winning 49-55 seats._
The congress is likely to emerge as the single largest party in the Assembly election due early next year, according to the India Today-Axis Opinion Poll.
Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), which has witnessed both a massive interest by the voters as well as bitter dissent within, is a close second with 42-46 seats. In terms of vote share, while the Congress may command a third of Punjab's votes (33 per cent), the AAP will trail at 30.
The Congress tally, however, is still a few seats short of a simple majority in the 117-member state Assembly. However, the party is likely to form an alliance with Navjot Singh Sidhu's Aawaz-e-Punjab, which might manage to win a few seats and help the combine reach the magic figure of 59.
In further boost for the Congress, the opinion poll says almost one-third of the state's voters (33 per cent) want Captain Amarinder Singh to return as Chief Minister. Singh was Punjab Chief Minister from 2002 to 2007.
The survey found that only 25 per cent of state's voters want incumbent Parkash Singh Badal of the Akali Dal to remain in power. Also, 58 per cent of the respondents rated Badal's performance as bad, while 29 per cent were satisfied with his tenure.
The incumbent Chief Minister's son as well as his deputy, Sukhbir Singh Badal, was picked by just three per cent of the voters as their next Chief Minister.

Kejriwal, who many believe is likely to desert Delhi if his party wins Punjab, was picked by just 16 per cent of those surveyed as their best bet.

The other names considered by those surveyed include Sidhu and AAP MP Bhagwant Mann tied at 8 per cent, Gurpreet Singh Ghuggi (3), HS Phoolka (1), and Sucha Singh Chhotepur (1).

*THE DRUG MENACE*

With agricultural production on the decline and lack of employment opportunities, Punjab has been battling drug addiction for a long time, especially among its youth.

A whopping 76 per cent of those surveyed by India Today-Axis said drugs is a major issue in the election next year. When asked who is responsible for the menace, an overwhelming 80 per cent of the respondents blamed the politicians mainly in the government.
Only a negligible minority (4 per cent) said the issue is the creation of the opposition, while one per cent blamed the media for making it a big deal. Fifteen per cent of the voters didn't know who to blame for the problem. 

Punjab's drug menace also reflects in the response to the question on what is the biggest election issue: 35 per cent of those surveyed said it's employment, while 39 per cent want more development in what used to be one of India's most prosperous states.

*THE AAP FACTOR*
That the AAP has already made its presence felt in Punjab will be an understatement. Since its landslide victory in Delhi last year, the party has been running an aggressive campaign to be seen as a viable alternative in Punjab against the Akali Dal-BJP combine and the Congress.

When asked if the AAP has given the best model of governance in Delhi, 36 per cent of the respondents said they were impressed. While 18 per cent were not sure, nearly half of those surveyed (46 per cent) were not sure of the AAP's performance in Delhi.

Also, one-fifth of the respondents (21 per cent) said the rebellion within the party in Punjab might hurt its chances while an equal number of people (22 per cent) said it will not matter. The majority of those surveyed were not sure which way the rebellion would go.

The AAP has had its share of turmoil in Punjab. From losing Navjot Singh Sidhu despite multiple claims of the cricketer-turned-politician joining the party to charging veteran Sucha Singh Chhotepur with corruption and forcing him to quit, the party has had a bumpy ride in the state.


*PM MODI'S PERFORMANCE*
Both the Akali Dal and the BJP face a curious anti-incumbency in Punjab. While the former is the leading coalition partner in the state, the latter is not only an ally, but also forms the government at the Centre.

It is for this reason that Prime Minister Narendra Modi's performance also becomes a decisive factor in Punjab this year, and the BJP has little to be happy about here. While 39 per cent of those surveyed said Modi's performance has been good, 31 per cent said it was bad. Only five per cent rated it 'Very good'.

When asked if Modi has fulfilled his election promises, almost half the voters (49 per cent) ticked 'Not at all', 32 per cent said 'very few', while only 12 per cent were satisfied with the government at the Centre.

*THE RULING COMBINE*
It was perhaps for this reason that a significant 45 per cent of the respondents said the BJP should break its alliance with the Akali Dal and fight the election on its own. One-fourth of the voters wanted the alliance to continue, while 29 per cent of them were not sure.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ctions-amarinder-kejriwal-sidhu/1/786226.html

@ranjeet @Prometheus @Echo_419 @litefire @indiatester @IndoCarib & others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

Juggernautjatt said:


> *India Today-Axis Opinion Poll on Punjab: Congress may stun Arvind Kejriwal's AAP*
> _According to the India Today-Axis Opinion Poll, the Congress may emerge as the single largest party in Punjab by winning 49-55 seats._
> The congress is likely to emerge as the single largest party in the Assembly election due early next year, according to the India Today-Axis Opinion Poll.
> Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), which has witnessed both a massive interest by the voters as well as bitter dissent within, is a close second with 42-46 seats. In terms of vote share, while the Congress may command a third of Punjab's votes (33 per cent), the AAP will trail at 30.
> The Congress tally, however, is still a few seats short of a simple majority in the 117-member state Assembly. However, the party is likely to form an alliance with Navjot Singh Sidhu's Aawaz-e-Punjab, which might manage to win a few seats and help the combine reach the magic figure of 59.
> In further boost for the Congress, the opinion poll says almost one-third of the state's voters (33 per cent) want Captain Amarinder Singh to return as Chief Minister. Singh was Punjab Chief Minister from 2002 to 2007.
> The survey found that only 25 per cent of state's voters want incumbent Parkash Singh Badal of the Akali Dal to remain in power. Also, 58 per cent of the respondents rated Badal's performance as bad, while 29 per cent were satisfied with his tenure.
> The incumbent Chief Minister's son as well as his deputy, Sukhbir Singh Badal, was picked by just three per cent of the voters as their next Chief Minister.
> 
> Kejriwal, who many believe is likely to desert Delhi if his party wins Punjab, was picked by just 16 per cent of those surveyed as their best bet.
> 
> The other names considered by those surveyed include Sidhu and AAP MP Bhagwant Mann tied at 8 per cent, Gurpreet Singh Ghuggi (3), HS Phoolka (1), and Sucha Singh Chhotepur (1).
> 
> *THE DRUG MENACE*
> 
> With agricultural production on the decline and lack of employment opportunities, Punjab has been battling drug addiction for a long time, especially among its youth.
> 
> A whopping 76 per cent of those surveyed by India Today-Axis said drugs is a major issue in the election next year. When asked who is responsible for the menace, an overwhelming 80 per cent of the respondents blamed the politicians mainly in the government.
> Only a negligible minority (4 per cent) said the issue is the creation of the opposition, while one per cent blamed the media for making it a big deal. Fifteen per cent of the voters didn't know who to blame for the problem.
> 
> Punjab's drug menace also reflects in the response to the question on what is the biggest election issue: 35 per cent of those surveyed said it's employment, while 39 per cent want more development in what used to be one of India's most prosperous states.
> 
> *THE AAP FACTOR*
> That the AAP has already made its presence felt in Punjab will be an understatement. Since its landslide victory in Delhi last year, the party has been running an aggressive campaign to be seen as a viable alternative in Punjab against the Akali Dal-BJP combine and the Congress.
> 
> When asked if the AAP has given the best model of governance in Delhi, 36 per cent of the respondents said they were impressed. While 18 per cent were not sure, nearly half of those surveyed (46 per cent) were not sure of the AAP's performance in Delhi.
> 
> Also, one-fifth of the respondents (21 per cent) said the rebellion within the party in Punjab might hurt its chances while an equal number of people (22 per cent) said it will not matter. The majority of those surveyed were not sure which way the rebellion would go.
> 
> The AAP has had its share of turmoil in Punjab. From losing Navjot Singh Sidhu despite multiple claims of the cricketer-turned-politician joining the party to charging veteran Sucha Singh Chhotepur with corruption and forcing him to quit, the party has had a bumpy ride in the state.
> 
> 
> *PM MODI'S PERFORMANCE*
> Both the Akali Dal and the BJP face a curious anti-incumbency in Punjab. While the former is the leading coalition partner in the state, the latter is not only an ally, but also forms the government at the Centre.
> 
> It is for this reason that Prime Minister Narendra Modi's performance also becomes a decisive factor in Punjab this year, and the BJP has little to be happy about here. While 39 per cent of those surveyed said Modi's performance has been good, 31 per cent said it was bad. Only five per cent rated it 'Very good'.
> 
> When asked if Modi has fulfilled his election promises, almost half the voters (49 per cent) ticked 'Not at all', 32 per cent said 'very few', while only 12 per cent were satisfied with the government at the Centre.
> 
> *THE RULING COMBINE*
> It was perhaps for this reason that a significant 45 per cent of the respondents said the BJP should break its alliance with the Akali Dal and fight the election on its own. One-fourth of the voters wanted the alliance to continue, while 29 per cent of them were not sure.
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ctions-amarinder-kejriwal-sidhu/1/786226.html
> 
> @ranjeet @Prometheus @Echo_419 @litefire @indiatester @IndoCarib & others



Captain will be CM. Chutia Kejriwal dug his own grave


----------



## Juggernautjatt

IndoCarib said:


> Captain will be CM. Chutia Kejriwal dug his own grave


Actually he (captain) is the only best option available for us now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Juggernautjatt said:


> However, the party is likely to form an alliance with Navjot Singh Sidhu's Aawaz-e-Punjab, which might manage to win a few seats and help the combine reach the magic figure of 59.


I thought Awaz-e-punjab was not going to fight elections


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Soumitra said:


> I thought Awaz-e-punjab was not going to fight elections


what makes you thought that a political alliance was literally formed for not fighting elections. As of now they are looking for a good deal from congress or AAP.


----------



## noksss

Juggernautjatt said:


> *India Today-Axis Opinion Poll on Punjab: Congress may stun Arvind Kejriwal's AAP*
> _According to the India Today-Axis Opinion Poll, the Congress may emerge as the single largest party in Punjab by winning 49-55 seats._
> The congress is likely to emerge as the single largest party in the Assembly election due early next year, according to the India Today-Axis Opinion Poll.
> Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), which has witnessed both a massive interest by the voters as well as bitter dissent within, is a close second with 42-46 seats. In terms of vote share, while the Congress may command a third of Punjab's votes (33 per cent), the AAP will trail at 30.
> The Congress tally, however, is still a few seats short of a simple majority in the 117-member state Assembly. However, the party is likely to form an alliance with Navjot Singh Sidhu's Aawaz-e-Punjab, which might manage to win a few seats and help the combine reach the magic figure of 59.
> In further boost for the Congress, the opinion poll says almost one-third of the state's voters (33 per cent) want Captain Amarinder Singh to return as Chief Minister. Singh was Punjab Chief Minister from 2002 to 2007.
> The survey found that only 25 per cent of state's voters want incumbent Parkash Singh Badal of the Akali Dal to remain in power. Also, 58 per cent of the respondents rated Badal's performance as bad, while 29 per cent were satisfied with his tenure.
> The incumbent Chief Minister's son as well as his deputy, Sukhbir Singh Badal, was picked by just three per cent of the voters as their next Chief Minister.
> 
> Kejriwal, who many believe is likely to desert Delhi if his party wins Punjab, was picked by just 16 per cent of those surveyed as their best bet.
> 
> The other names considered by those surveyed include Sidhu and AAP MP Bhagwant Mann tied at 8 per cent, Gurpreet Singh Ghuggi (3), HS Phoolka (1), and Sucha Singh Chhotepur (1).
> 
> *THE DRUG MENACE*
> 
> With agricultural production on the decline and lack of employment opportunities, Punjab has been battling drug addiction for a long time, especially among its youth.
> 
> A whopping 76 per cent of those surveyed by India Today-Axis said drugs is a major issue in the election next year. When asked who is responsible for the menace, an overwhelming 80 per cent of the respondents blamed the politicians mainly in the government.
> Only a negligible minority (4 per cent) said the issue is the creation of the opposition, while one per cent blamed the media for making it a big deal. Fifteen per cent of the voters didn't know who to blame for the problem.
> 
> Punjab's drug menace also reflects in the response to the question on what is the biggest election issue: 35 per cent of those surveyed said it's employment, while 39 per cent want more development in what used to be one of India's most prosperous states.
> 
> *THE AAP FACTOR*
> That the AAP has already made its presence felt in Punjab will be an understatement. Since its landslide victory in Delhi last year, the party has been running an aggressive campaign to be seen as a viable alternative in Punjab against the Akali Dal-BJP combine and the Congress.
> 
> When asked if the AAP has given the best model of governance in Delhi, 36 per cent of the respondents said they were impressed. While 18 per cent were not sure, nearly half of those surveyed (46 per cent) were not sure of the AAP's performance in Delhi.
> 
> Also, one-fifth of the respondents (21 per cent) said the rebellion within the party in Punjab might hurt its chances while an equal number of people (22 per cent) said it will not matter. The majority of those surveyed were not sure which way the rebellion would go.
> 
> The AAP has had its share of turmoil in Punjab. From losing Navjot Singh Sidhu despite multiple claims of the cricketer-turned-politician joining the party to charging veteran Sucha Singh Chhotepur with corruption and forcing him to quit, the party has had a bumpy ride in the state.
> 
> 
> *PM MODI'S PERFORMANCE*
> Both the Akali Dal and the BJP face a curious anti-incumbency in Punjab. While the former is the leading coalition partner in the state, the latter is not only an ally, but also forms the government at the Centre.
> 
> It is for this reason that Prime Minister Narendra Modi's performance also becomes a decisive factor in Punjab this year, and the BJP has little to be happy about here. While 39 per cent of those surveyed said Modi's performance has been good, 31 per cent said it was bad. Only five per cent rated it 'Very good'.
> 
> When asked if Modi has fulfilled his election promises, almost half the voters (49 per cent) ticked 'Not at all', 32 per cent said 'very few', while only 12 per cent were satisfied with the government at the Centre.
> 
> *THE RULING COMBINE*
> It was perhaps for this reason that a significant 45 per cent of the respondents said the BJP should break its alliance with the Akali Dal and fight the election on its own. One-fourth of the voters wanted the alliance to continue, while 29 per cent of them were not sure.
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ctions-amarinder-kejriwal-sidhu/1/786226.html
> 
> @ranjeet @Prometheus @Echo_419 @litefire @indiatester @IndoCarib & others



What's the relation between PM MODI'S PERFORMANCE and Punjab election ? BJP was never a big player in Punjab nor its going to fight it alone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Punjab is the only state where I want Congress to win and Captain to become CM 


Juggernautjatt said:


> Actually he (captain) is the only best option available for us now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Crixus said:


> Punjab is the only state where I want Congress to win and Captain to become CM



Well anything is better than AAP lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Kejriwal is really turned into worse politician


Nilgiri said:


> Well anything is better than AAP lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

noksss said:


> What's the relation between PM MODI'S PERFORMANCE and Punjab election ? BJP was never a big player in Punjab nor its going to fight it alone


There is a relation because state of Punjab is in Republic of India & Modi is PM of India. Bjp promised in their ads in 2014 that after becoming PM Modi will destroy drug cartels of Punjab. But over the last 2 years central government has totally ignored Punjab & now they are paying the price.


Crixus said:


> Punjab is the only state where I want Congress to win and Captain to become CM


One thing is damn sure now that after 2017 Akali & BJP will be on their way to eradication.


Nilgiri said:


> Well anything is better than AAP lol.


But still chances are AAP will emerge as second largest party in assembly & it will be good for state because they are not good administrators but they are quite good at opposition.


----------



## Immortan.Joe

Juggernautjatt said:


> *India Today-Axis Opinion Poll on Punjab: Congress may stun Arvind Kejriwal's AAP*
> _According to the India Today-Axis Opinion Poll, the Congress may emerge as the single largest party in Punjab by winning 49-55 seats._
> The congress is likely to emerge as the single largest party in the Assembly election due early next year, according to the India Today-Axis Opinion Poll.
> Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party (AAP), which has witnessed both a massive interest by the voters as well as bitter dissent within, is a close second with 42-46 seats. In terms of vote share, while the Congress may command a third of Punjab's votes (33 per cent), the AAP will trail at 30.
> The Congress tally, however, is still a few seats short of a simple majority in the 117-member state Assembly. However, the party is likely to form an alliance with Navjot Singh Sidhu's Aawaz-e-Punjab, which might manage to win a few seats and help the combine reach the magic figure of 59.
> In further boost for the Congress, the opinion poll says almost one-third of the state's voters (33 per cent) want Captain Amarinder Singh to return as Chief Minister. Singh was Punjab Chief Minister from 2002 to 2007.
> The survey found that only 25 per cent of state's voters want incumbent Parkash Singh Badal of the Akali Dal to remain in power. Also, 58 per cent of the respondents rated Badal's performance as bad, while 29 per cent were satisfied with his tenure.
> The incumbent Chief Minister's son as well as his deputy, Sukhbir Singh Badal, was picked by just three per cent of the voters as their next Chief Minister.
> 
> Kejriwal, who many believe is likely to desert Delhi if his party wins Punjab, was picked by just 16 per cent of those surveyed as their best bet.
> 
> The other names considered by those surveyed include Sidhu and AAP MP Bhagwant Mann tied at 8 per cent, Gurpreet Singh Ghuggi (3), HS Phoolka (1), and Sucha Singh Chhotepur (1).
> 
> *THE DRUG MENACE*
> 
> With agricultural production on the decline and lack of employment opportunities, Punjab has been battling drug addiction for a long time, especially among its youth.
> 
> A whopping 76 per cent of those surveyed by India Today-Axis said drugs is a major issue in the election next year. When asked who is responsible for the menace, an overwhelming 80 per cent of the respondents blamed the politicians mainly in the government.
> Only a negligible minority (4 per cent) said the issue is the creation of the opposition, while one per cent blamed the media for making it a big deal. Fifteen per cent of the voters didn't know who to blame for the problem.
> 
> Punjab's drug menace also reflects in the response to the question on what is the biggest election issue: 35 per cent of those surveyed said it's employment, while 39 per cent want more development in what used to be one of India's most prosperous states.
> 
> *THE AAP FACTOR*
> That the AAP has already made its presence felt in Punjab will be an understatement. Since its landslide victory in Delhi last year, the party has been running an aggressive campaign to be seen as a viable alternative in Punjab against the Akali Dal-BJP combine and the Congress.
> 
> When asked if the AAP has given the best model of governance in Delhi, 36 per cent of the respondents said they were impressed. While 18 per cent were not sure, nearly half of those surveyed (46 per cent) were not sure of the AAP's performance in Delhi.
> 
> Also, one-fifth of the respondents (21 per cent) said the rebellion within the party in Punjab might hurt its chances while an equal number of people (22 per cent) said it will not matter. The majority of those surveyed were not sure which way the rebellion would go.
> 
> The AAP has had its share of turmoil in Punjab. From losing Navjot Singh Sidhu despite multiple claims of the cricketer-turned-politician joining the party to charging veteran Sucha Singh Chhotepur with corruption and forcing him to quit, the party has had a bumpy ride in the state.
> 
> 
> *PM MODI'S PERFORMANCE*
> Both the Akali Dal and the BJP face a curious anti-incumbency in Punjab. While the former is the leading coalition partner in the state, the latter is not only an ally, but also forms the government at the Centre.
> 
> It is for this reason that Prime Minister Narendra Modi's performance also becomes a decisive factor in Punjab this year, and the BJP has little to be happy about here. While 39 per cent of those surveyed said Modi's performance has been good, 31 per cent said it was bad. Only five per cent rated it 'Very good'.
> 
> When asked if Modi has fulfilled his election promises, almost half the voters (49 per cent) ticked 'Not at all', 32 per cent said 'very few', while only 12 per cent were satisfied with the government at the Centre.
> 
> *THE RULING COMBINE*
> It was perhaps for this reason that a significant 45 per cent of the respondents said the BJP should break its alliance with the Akali Dal and fight the election on its own. One-fourth of the voters wanted the alliance to continue, while 29 per cent of them were not sure.
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ctions-amarinder-kejriwal-sidhu/1/786226.html
> 
> @ranjeet @Prometheus @Echo_419 @litefire @indiatester @IndoCarib & others




I am a little disappointed. I wanted Kejriwal to leave Delhi for Punjab.

I think Delhi has suffered enough. Now it is turn of Punjabis to pay for their sins. 




Juggernautjatt said:


> There is a relation because state of Punjab is in Republic of India & Modi is PM of India. Bjp promised in their ads in 2014 that after becoming PM Modi will destroy drug cartels of Punjab. But over the last 2 years central government has totally ignored Punjab & now they are paying the price.



Modi has no political stakes in Punjab as Punjabis never voted for BJP. Even in best years, BJP only won around 10-15 seats, that too on back of Akalis. 

His being India's PM has no relation with Punjab's drug problem which is social. Governments could not solve social problems, and even well equipped governments like USA has failed utterly in eradicating drug menace. o one could help it if Punjabis are drug addicts.



Nilgiri said:


> Well anything is better than AAP lol.




Well, Punjab deserves AAP, similar to how WB deserve Mamta, Kerala deserve commies, and UP deserve crooked nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786904843474591744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786906725186150400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786906973946122240

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Crixus

How many seats of Loksabha BJP have from Punjab ??? Eradication really ?



Juggernautjatt said:


> There is a relation because state of Punjab is in Republic of India & Modi is PM of India. Bjp promised in their ads in 2014 that after becoming PM Modi will destroy drug cartels of Punjab. But over the last 2 years central government has totally ignored Punjab & now they are paying the price.
> 
> *One thing is damn sure now that after 2017 Akali & BJP will be on their way to eradication.*
> 
> But still chances are AAP will emerge as second largest party in assembly & it will be good for state because they are not good administrators but they are quite good at opposition.


----------



## Prometheus

Crixus said:


> How many seats of Loksabha BJP have from Punjab ??? Eradication really ?


bla..............BJP nikkar wale apni jamant bacha le toh vo he theek hai.

these nikkar people cant even win MC elections on their own ............

@Juggernautjatt .............u need to exist before getting eradicated  .........let these nikkar people get some independent power first ........which they dont have.

and people wonder why BJP nikkar gang regularly gets beaten day and nite



noksss said:


> What's the relation between PM MODI'S PERFORMANCE and Punjab election ? BJP was never a big player in Punjab nor its going to fight it alone




Punjabis dont like fekuwadi people......get over it man.....stop crying now



Crixus said:


> Punjab is the only state where I want Congress to win and Captain to become CM




and we have a traitor .................go to pakistan  ..........contact yogi ji uttar pradesh wale............he can arrange for ur travel



Juggernautjatt said:


> There is a relation because state of Punjab is in Republic of India & Modi is PM of India. Bjp promised in their ads in 2014 that after becoming PM Modi will destroy drug cartels of Punjab. But over the last 2 years central government has totally ignored Punjab & now they are paying the price.
> 
> One thing is damn sure now that after 2017 Akali & BJP will be on their way to eradication.
> 
> But still chances are AAP will emerge as second largest party in assembly & it will be good for state because they are not good administrators but they are quite good at opposition.




AAP is dying a painful dead in Punjab ......with every release of tickets .........people are getting against them.

lots of turncoats and outsiders given tickets and they expect punjabis to get fooled.......well they are mistaken ..... Punjabis are not andh bhakt like we have andh bhakt of feku

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Ahead of Kejriwal's rally, banners show him as 'Pak hero':*

*Ahead of AAP convener Arvind Kejriwal's October 16 rally in Gujarat, posters carrying his photographs along with Burhan Wani, Hafiz Saeed and Osama bin Laden, terming them as "heroes of Pakistan", have appeared in Surat city.*

The Delhi chief minister is scheduled to address a public rally at Varachha in Surat on Sunday evening.

While AAP accused the ruling BJP of being responsible for the "defamatory" posters, the saffron party claimed that common people had put them up as they were "deeply hurt" after Kejriwal demanded proof of the Army's surgical strikes across LoC.

*Surat AAP spokesperson Yogesh Jadvani said, "We know that it is a tactic by BJP to defame Kejriwal and AAP ahead of the rally. BJP workers are given rewards for putting the most defamatory poster. But, we are not bothered by such negative politics.






 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786968731960373249*


----------



## 911

http://m.economictimes.com/tech/ite...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## ashok321

*1 jawan killed, 8 injured as terrorists attack SSB camp in J&K:* 

Has there been any nationwide strike on Jawan's death?
No.
But whole Kerala got paralyzed on just one BJP worker's death.

_A statewide dawn-to-dusk hartal has been called in Kerala by the opposition BJP after the ...._

The same BJP, before 2014 elections said we do not believe in Bandh aka strikes/hadtal.
Hypocrite baskars destroying the national GDP with such political tactics..


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786757574452404225

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

*Cong-Sidhu may ally in Punjab if 3 conditions are met :* 






Jai BJP!

*MP minister meets martyr's mother who accused cops of seeking bribe to find his stolen medal:*

How many such CMs in India?











This is great!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786648477988032512
China isolating India?
Seems like. Indian influence just got diminished!

*China counters India's $2 billion with $24 billion for Bangladesh:*


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Immortan.Joe said:


> I am a little disappointed. I wanted Kejriwal to leave Delhi for Punjab.
> 
> I think Delhi has suffered enough. Now it is turn of Punjabis to pay for their sins.


Actually this time Akalis & their wife BJP will pay for their sins.



Immortan.Joe said:


> Modi has no political stakes in Punjab as Punjabis never voted for BJP. Even in best years, BJP only won around 10-15 seats, that too on back of Akalis.
> 
> His being India's PM has no relation with Punjab's drug problem which is social. Governments could not solve social problems, and even well equipped governments like USA has failed utterly in eradicating drug menace. o one could help it if Punjabis are drug addicts.


Again a chaddi giving same old illogical excuse of drugs is a social problem. If it is a social problem then why BJP was making false promises in 2014 to Punjabis while campaigning that modi will solve it after coming into power. Drug problem was much less in Punjab 10 years ago. But It has increased during akali BJP rule. Let me remind you Modi government is shielding druglords like majithia from ED not Punjabi society. No wonder your next excuse will be unemployment, poverty, law & order are also social problems & government is not responsible for welfare of people.
You should be ashamed of yourself for defaming punjabis who gave majority of sacrifices for the country & are one of the major agricultural contributors to the national pool.



Immortan.Joe said:


> Well, Punjab deserves AAP, similar to how WB deserve Mamta, Kerala deserve commies, and UP deserve crooked nose.


We only deserve removal of RSS & BJP from state.



Prometheus said:


> AAP is dying a painful dead in Punjab ......with every release of tickets .........people are getting against them.
> 
> lots of turncoats and outsiders given tickets and they expect punjabis to get fooled.......well they are mistaken ..... Punjabis are not andh bhakt like we have andh bhakt of feku


People are unhappy from AAP only due to one reason & that is adding scrap of akalis & congress. Durgesh & Sanjay are offering Akalis as a replacement of Akali government to the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*CPI-M activist's murder: Two RSS workers taken into custody:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786852600381575168
67-3 does it all!






* Pakistan Army today warned India that any "misadventurism" by it will be met with the "most befitting response" and dismissed as a "hoax" India's assertion of surgical strikes across the LoC in Pakistan- occupied Kashmir to destroy terrorist launchpads.

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/575818/pak-army-warns-india-against.html
*
Kargil war tapes were given to Sharif as a proof, why not alleged surgical strike video footage?
Because Bajpayee never thought/cared for vote banks like Modi.
Modi = Khoon ki dalali. RG was so right!

If you have it, flaunt it!
Kargil tapes were!




Despite boycott, 'Chinese goods' sale in India hit record high goo.gl/Zzinvn

While Right wingers & BJPians fool Indians by saying its doable!


----------



## Nilgiri

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786904843474591744
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786906725186150400
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786906973946122240



Thanks. How should it have been done from the start.

No Caste or other division, just do it by income status. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

@Razia Sultana


----------



## 911

http://www.opindia.com/2016/10/man-...shaks-says-he-did-it-because-he-hates-hindus/


----------



## ranjeet

@Juggernautjatt @Prometheus 


Come back to the saffron side ... kuch ni rakhya krantikari banan ch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

India needs 1.5 trillion dollars for infrastructure investment. The government will almost certainly bear the lion's share. But there's a risk of a Catch-22 situation. Growth requires infrastructure investment. Infrastructure investment requires growth....












BSP to emerge as a force to reckon with in Uttarakhand: Mayawati goo.gl/RqfrH7

Najeeb Jung should stop behaving like 'BJP spokesperson': AAP goo.gl/3EJs13

Russia keen to invest in India for making defence aircraft goo.gl/bUR7Ti


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/205314848064679938VS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787298268656967681Hypocrite PM of India!

Smriti Irani's fake degree case: EC submits documents in Delhi court. Patiala Court will pronounce order on 18 Oct goo.gl/S0dMyb


----------



## noksss

Prometheus said:


> bla..............BJP nikkar wale apni jamant bacha le toh vo he theek hai.
> 
> these nikkar people cant even win MC elections on their own ............
> 
> @Juggernautjatt .............u need to exist before getting eradicated  .........let these nikkar people get some independent power first ........which they dont have.
> 
> and people wonder why BJP nikkar gang regularly gets beaten day and nite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjabis dont like fekuwadi people......get over it man.....stop crying now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we have a traitor .................go to pakistan  ..........contact yogi ji uttar pradesh wale............he can arrange for ur travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAP is dying a painful dead in Punjab ......with every release of tickets .........people are getting against them.
> 
> lots of turncoats and outsiders given tickets and they expect punjabis to get fooled.......well they are mistaken ..... Punjabis are not andh bhakt like we have andh bhakt of feku



Why should I cry if you people wanted to enjoy the great work Kejriwal is doing in Delhi gets repeated in Punjab 
If you guys vote for him u guys deserve his great governance so keep the party to yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...aps-in-Uttar-Pradesh/articleshow/54889687.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Modi has a reason to be afraid!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787937777669304320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787940591116115968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787935503316164608
*Unelected Najeeb Jung serves only to 'embarrass, restrict and oppose' Delhi's AAP government*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/indianews/article-3842164/Unelected-Najeeb-Jung-serves-embarrass-restrict-oppose-Delhi-s-AAP-government.html#ixzz4NL2E2CQW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787718129681969152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787919418852376580
*AAP Is Transforming Delhi's Government Schools—And Rescuing A Generation

http://www.huffingtonpost.in/akshay...schools-and-rescuing-a-ge/?utm_hp_ref=in-blog*






So true!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787898636172537856


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787655134276976640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787686203441152000


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787888380088582144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787923803661709313


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 344237
> 
> 
> Modi has a reason to be afraid!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787937777669304320
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787940591116115968
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787935503316164608
> *Unelected Najeeb Jung serves only to 'embarrass, restrict and oppose' Delhi's AAP government*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/indianews/article-3842164/Unelected-Najeeb-Jung-serves-embarrass-restrict-oppose-Delhi-s-AAP-government.html#ixzz4NL2E2CQW
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787718129681969152
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787919418852376580
> *AAP Is Transforming Delhi's Government Schools—And Rescuing A Generation
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.in/akshay...schools-and-rescuing-a-ge/?utm_hp_ref=in-blog*
> 
> View attachment 344241
> 
> 
> So true!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787898636172537856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787888380088582144
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787923803661709313








ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787655134276976640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787686203441152000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788034049918894080


----------



## Prometheus

noksss said:


> Why should I cry if you people wanted to enjoy the great work Kejriwal is doing in Delhi gets repeated in Punjab
> If you guys vote for him u guys deserve his great governance so keep the party to yourself




oh I love innocent bhakts.............keep doing namo namo



ranjeet said:


> @Juggernautjatt @Prometheus
> 
> 
> Come back to the saffron side ... kuch ni rakhya krantikari banan ch.




and become a chaddi??? no thank u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Bombay High Court stays BMC notice to raze illegal structure in Kapil Sharma's flat
goo.gl/l4NLkQ

If something is forced upon, Muslims won't accept it:...


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> and become a chaddi??? no thank u



Pants are already introduced, no more chaddi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Prometheus said:


> oh I love innocent bhakts.............keep doing namo namo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and become a chaddi??? no thank u



Ok dude u keep saying Aloo Aloo


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787991323764625408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787711019774717952





Twitter on fire >> #IndiaAshamedOfParrikar

Top 10 tweeted food list: Coffee is the most-wanted!

Chicken, the only food that can be considered healthy, came seventh in the list.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Kejriwal shown chappals by Gujarat ladies after his partymen asked sexual favors for tickets.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Pants are already introduced, no more chaddi.



harkate toh chaddi wali he hai


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> harkate toh chaddi wali he hai


thoda tum badlo ... thoda hum badlege

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787845643892953088
Hopes of faster green cards, anti-terror rhetoric make desis gravitate to Donald Trump


----------



## noksss

WTF man u criticize the CM you will be named and shamed publicly ? Mamta Banerjee is setting some new standards for Arrogance . Why the prestitutes are not crying intolerance over this despite Mamta not having a 500CR budget for Media like our chuthiyawal? 

http://www.ndtv.com/kolkata-news/ho...or-a-student-1475482?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788077081846509568
Hello hypocrite Modiya!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788057377769611265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787827974779330561


----------



## Nilgiri

How do you get Vitamin D deficient in a sunlight surplus quite tropical country? Given majority of the Indian population is rural and employed in agriculture, something seems off about this statement or the survey methodology at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Kejriwal Attacked With Ink At Road Show, Internet Chooses To Sympathise With Him Rather Than Troll 

http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...athise-with-him-rather-than-troll-262980.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788271109204434945
Can any one tell me who runs Goa?
Is it AAP or BJP?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788275688616792064


----------



## ashok321

Who rules Haryana?
BJP or AAP?

Haryana tops the list amid national trend of worsening sex ratio at birth: report


----------



## IndoCarib

*Fake Degree Case Filed To Harass Smriti Irani, Says Delhi Court*

Smriti Irani, Union Textiles Minister, will not be summoned a Delhi court said today, observing that a petition accusing her of faking a college degree has been filed to "needlessly harass her."

*"Complainant may not have filed it if she was not a central minister*. Original evidence has already been lost due to passage of years, secondary evidence won't be enough for court," Metropolitan Magistrate Harvinder Singh said, dismissing the case.

*He noted "a great delay of 11 years" in filing the complaint. *


http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/fake...-delhi-court-1475833?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

IndoCarib said:


> *Fake Degree Case Filed To Harass Smriti Irani, Says Delhi Court*
> 
> Smriti Irani, Union Textiles Minister, will not be summoned a Delhi court said today, observing that a petition accusing her of faking a college degree has been filed to "needlessly harass her."
> 
> *"Complainant may not have filed it if she was not a central minister*. Original evidence has already been lost due to passage of years, secondary evidence won't be enough for court," Metropolitan Magistrate Harvinder Singh said, dismissing the case.
> 
> *He noted "a great delay of 11 years" in filing the complaint. *
> 
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/fake...-delhi-court-1475833?pfrom=home-lateststories


Our courts do have double standards.


----------



## ashok321

*Modi govt gets into damage control mode, interprets foreign secretary’s comments on surgical strikes*
http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/modi-govt-gets-damage-control-mode-interprets-foreign-secretarys-comments-surgical-strikes/69457/




_Smriti Irani, Union Textiles Minister, will not be summoned a Delhi court said today, observing that a petition accusing her of faking a college degree has been filed to "needlessly harass her."_


Why the judge, afraid of transfer to far flung places, asked the EC to submit Smriti Irani's certificates to begin with?

Modi government did transfer Amit Shah's judge, everyone knows this.

*From this:*











*To this:*






Modi is a democratic dictator. Period.




Swamy has a valid reason here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788419536026349569


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> *Modi govt gets into damage control mode, interprets foreign secretary’s comments on surgical strikes*
> http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/modi-govt-gets-damage-control-mode-interprets-foreign-secretarys-comments-surgical-strikes/69457/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Smriti Irani, Union Textiles Minister, will not be summoned a Delhi court said today, observing that a petition accusing her of faking a college degree has been filed to "needlessly harass her."_
> 
> 
> Why the judge, afraid of transfer to far flung places, asked the EC to submit Smriti Irani's certificates to begin with?
> 
> Modi government did transfer Amit Shah's judge, everyone knows this.
> 
> *From this:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 344572
> 
> 
> *To this:*
> 
> View attachment 344573
> 
> 
> Modi is a democratic dictator. Period.



Probably you woke up in 2014 from a deep coma. Congress rule in the past is replete instances of transfer of judges. Actually Congress party is the inventor of transfers of judges.

*Confrontation in the making*

*This is the second time that the Congress Government has resorted to the transfer of judges*. During the Emergency 16 judges were transferred to and from various High Courts. But for the first time the axe has fallen on the chief justices.

*Ominous Policy*: The warning against eroding the judiciary's independence and demoralising the judges assumes greater significance in view of the large number of vacancies in the Supreme Court and the High Courts.

*Critics of the ruling party point out that the policy of transfers and the large-scale vacancies will enable the Congress(I) to pack the judiciary with sympathetic people. *

*Political Bias*: According to some leading advocates, *every fourth appointment in the Supreme Court has, in the past, been made on the basis of the political suitability of the person. 

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...wballs-into-a-major-controversy/1/401505.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

_Probably you woke up in 2014 from a deep coma . Congress rule is replete instances of transfer of judges. Avtually Congress party is the inventor of transfers of judges. _

Exactly.

And Modi government is following Congress footsteps.
2014 is a history for Congress.
And 2019 is calling.
Its like saying; So what, my father killed his employee, as his son, I must do the same.
What Congress did, Modi must repeat!

Lol mera (stupid) bharat mahan!
Birdbrained folks!


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> _Probably you woke up in 2014 from a deep coma . Congress rule is replete instances of transfer of judges. Avtually Congress party is the inventor of transfers of judges. _
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And Modi government is following Congress footsteps.
> 2014 is a history for Congress.
> And 2019 is calling.
> Its like saying; So what, my father killed his employee, as his son, I must do the same.
> What Congress did, Modi must repeat!
> 
> Lol mera (stupid) bharat mahan!
> Birdbrained folks!



Congress did it in the past. Modi should not do it. I will vote Congress back to power again, so that Congress can do it again, Because I am a bird brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

This BJP spokesperson thinks Nehru was deciding on soldiers' socks a year after his death, gets trolled jantakareporter.com/social-media-b…






_Congress did it in the past. Modi should not do it.
_
Far cry from the past/last post:

*Congress rule in the past is replete instances of transfer of judges. Actually Congress party is the inventor of transfers of judges.*

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indian-p...es-discussions.281816/page-3713#ixzz4NSgdb1SN


Fluffheads do not know where they stand!





Lol, Twitter on fire at Modi's gaffe: #PMPadhaoDeshBachao








One more folly by shepherd of India?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788431363884011520
ROFOL


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788443567035330560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788399213189206016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Sena targets ally BJP for admitting criminals in its fold goo.gl/4vx3TR

BJP MLA warns theatres to not screen Karan Johar's movie casting a Pakistani actor goo.gl/crBW0v

This BJP MLA must be either very clever to hit the media, or very silly enough to not request his boss Modi to stop issuing work permits for Pakistan artists, which Modi is not doing.


----------



## noksss

This Hit and Run abuse moron should spend some time in jail for his attitude

*Delhi HC rejects Kejriwal's Petition to stay Criminal Defamation case by Arun Jaitely - TOI*

@ashok321 Dude u are gonna loose ur job have u started searching ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

*Don't bet on India, it's corrupt with a lazy workforce: Chinese media to investors*
*No bidder turns up for Mallya's Goa Kingfisher Villa*


----------



## IndoCarib

*Malayalam Superstar Suresh Gopi Makes It Official, Joins BJP*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/in-k...-honest-cop-of-films-1476308?pfrom=home-south

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

For any Sikh who might have wanted to see latest footage of Janam Asthan in Pakistan ( aerial footage) of Nankana Sahib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Smriti Irani dropped from Inter-State Council headed by PM Modi jantakareporter.com/politics/smrit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788757986793496576


----------



## ashok321

Of 14 AAP MLAs arrested, 9 cases where Court either pulled up Police or dismissed the case
http://www.agilefacts.in/aap-mlas/o...ither-pulled-up-police-or-dismissed-the-case/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788697078440534016


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> This Hit and Run abuse moron should spend some time in jail for his attitude
> 
> *Delhi HC rejects Kejriwal's Petition to stay Criminal Defamation case by Arun Jaitely - TOI*
> 
> @ashok321 Dude u are gonna loose ur job have u started searching ?



Good, no reply from that troll so far on this. It has taken it on the chin like a good troll.

BTW, when is next hearing/procedure on gandhi clan related cases?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Nilgiri said:


> Good, no reply from that troll so far on this. It has taken it on the chin like a good troll.
> 
> BTW, when is next hearing/procedure on gandhi clan related cases?



As per Swamy's twitter handle he updated that it will be on this December . Hope swamy sends the Italian mafia to jail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Govt must acknowledge past surgical strikes: Cong*
*BSP recites Quran to rally Muslims behind Siddiqui*
*Pakistan to enforce ban on Indian TV content *
*'Triple talaq violates Quran apart from Constitution'*
*RSS share an uneasy relationship with Modi govt*

3.2 mn debit cards compromised, SBI, HDFC and ICICI worst hit

Top Delhi lawyer's unaccounted Rs 125 crore income stuns tax department


----------



## ashok321

Hypocrisy thy name is Ramdev!


http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...-uses-an-iphone-to-tweet-about-it-263893.html


----------



## Fireurimagination

It's official Rita Bahuguna Joshi Joins BJP

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/utta...r-rita-bahuguna-joshi-set-to-join-bjp-1476752


----------



## INS_Vikrant

“If you vote for Hillary Clinton, I will give you a blowjob,” Madonna said. “OK? I’m good. I’m not a douche, and I’m not a tool. I take my time.”

“I have a lot of eye contact, and I do swallow.”




http://dailycaller.com/2016/10/19/madonna-if-you-vote-for-hillary-i-will-give-you-a-blowjob/

This election is turning out to be more entertaining than 2014 GE.


----------



## ashok321

Varun Gandhi under attack over defence deals jantakareporter.com/politics/varun


----------



## CorporateAffairs

ashok321 said:


> *Don't bet on India, it's corrupt with a lazy workforce: Chinese media to investors*
> *No bidder turns up for Mallya's Goa Kingfisher Villa*



China which kills its own people and feasts on them.
India infinite times better than the rogue communist country.



INS_Vikramaditya said:


> “If you vote for Hillary Clinton, I will give you a blowjob,” Madonna said. “OK? I’m good. I’m not a douche, and I’m not a tool. I take my time.”
> 
> “I have a lot of eye contact, and I do swallow.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2016/10/19/madonna-if-you-vote-for-hillary-i-will-give-you-a-blowjob/
> 
> This election is turning out to be more entertaining than 2014 GE.



US polls have become a JOKE. 
No more taking them seriously.


----------



## magudi

I feel like first time since 2014 , RW is driving the agenda  Good times ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

magudi said:


> I feel like first time since 2014 , RW is driving the agenda  Good times ahead



Long time no see. Nice to see you back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Out of those ten, 3 are in Modi's India.

*Renuka Shahane Writes On Just How Hypocritical India's Politicians Are & She Has A Great Point!*

*



*

http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...ticians-are-she-has-a-great-point-263933.html


Very nice article.


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> Out of those ten, 3 are in Modi's India.


Isme bhi Modi ka hath h!


----------



## Soumitra

ashok321 said:


> Out of those ten, 3 are in Modi's India.





911 said:


> Isme bhi Modi ka hath h!



*Why are Modi haters turning into India haters?*




ByOpIndia Editor
Posted on March 20, 2015


Ever since Narendra Modi was declared the Prime Ministerial candidate of the BJP and opinion polls started hinting that he had an edge over others, his so-called critics turned into compulsive haters that they always were (but masqueraded as neutral commentators).

These haters fall into various groups and they could have different reasons to hate Modi – the common factor being an intense loathing for Hindutva – but now they have started hating India itself after Modi became the Prime Minister of the country.

That they would start hating India itself was indicated when many started issuing statements about them leaving India if Modi became the Prime Minister. The implicit message was “_I will hate a country that is represented by Modi._”




Modi has survived all the hatred since 2002, but can India survive Modi haters?

And now they have started hating the country. Recent events confirm this development.

Consider these three major events in the last three months that would still be fresh in your memory:

*1.* Openly distrusting and attacking the navy and the coastguard of India when a rogue Pakistani boat sank in the Indian Ocean. The Modi haters were more vocal and passionate in supporting Pakistan than the Pakistani establishment itself. Pakistan never claimed that India killed its innocent citizens, but Modi haters painted India as a nation that carries out extrajudicial murders without any provocation.

*2.* The widespread cheering of Indian culture as “rape culture”. While no one can deny that a lot needs to be done for improving the condition and status of women in our society, calling Indian culture as “rape culture” was as hateful as it can get. Statistics show that rapes cases are higher and conviction in those cases are lower in many Western and developed countries (even if we factor in for underreporting of cases), still Modi haters cheered and clapped when India was painted as the global den of rapists.

*3.* Stupid wish to see India fare poorly at the Cricket World Cup. As per Modi haters, a World Cup victory will fuel “extreme nationalism” that could spoil Indian harmony. This is as ridiculous as it can get. On the contrary, Cricket is the only thing that unites Indians of all ethnic backgrounds together. When India wins, and people hug each other to celebrate, they don’t care for the religion and caste of fellow supporters. Wishing for defeat of India only shows how a person has started hating the idea called India.

And there are many more examples, e.g. commentators wishing for Modi’s “_Make In India_” campaign to fail. They are trying to convince everyone that India’s manufacturing dreams will fall flat in wake of competition from China. They are virtually praying that India fails and China progresses.

These events clearly prove that Modi haters are now India haters.

So what explains this? Well, their hate itself explains this transformation. Such a thing happens when a person hates someone or something beyond redemption. It is like ISIS hating “infidels”. ISIS hates everything about the infidels, so they genuinely don’t believe they are doing anything wrong when they destroy monuments or burn people alive.

Modi haters have similar hatred for him. Their hatred is intense and absolute; and thus they have started hating everything about Modi. And now that Modi is the Prime Minister of India, they hate India.

And they think, like the ISIS guys, that there is nothing wrong in what they are doing.

The question now is – can India survive this extreme hatred?

Can the idea of India survive these people who ironically claim to represent the idea of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> *Why are Modi haters turning into India haters?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ByOpIndia Editor
> Posted on March 20, 2015
> 
> 
> Ever since Narendra Modi was declared the Prime Ministerial candidate of the BJP and opinion polls started hinting that he had an edge over others, his so-called critics turned into compulsive haters that they always were (but masqueraded as neutral commentators).
> 
> These haters fall into various groups and they could have different reasons to hate Modi – the common factor being an intense loathing for Hindutva – but now they have started hating India itself after Modi became the Prime Minister of the country.
> 
> That they would start hating India itself was indicated when many started issuing statements about them leaving India if Modi became the Prime Minister. The implicit message was “_I will hate a country that is represented by Modi._”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi has survived all the hatred since 2002, but can India survive Modi haters?
> 
> And now they have started hating the country. Recent events confirm this development.
> 
> Consider these three major events in the last three months that would still be fresh in your memory:
> 
> *1.* Openly distrusting and attacking the navy and the coastguard of India when a rogue Pakistani boat sank in the Indian Ocean. The Modi haters were more vocal and passionate in supporting Pakistan than the Pakistani establishment itself. Pakistan never claimed that India killed its innocent citizens, but Modi haters painted India as a nation that carries out extrajudicial murders without any provocation.
> 
> *2.* The widespread cheering of Indian culture as “rape culture”. While no one can deny that a lot needs to be done for improving the condition and status of women in our society, calling Indian culture as “rape culture” was as hateful as it can get. Statistics show that rapes cases are higher and conviction in those cases are lower in many Western and developed countries (even if we factor in for underreporting of cases), still Modi haters cheered and clapped when India was painted as the global den of rapists.
> 
> *3.* Stupid wish to see India fare poorly at the Cricket World Cup. As per Modi haters, a World Cup victory will fuel “extreme nationalism” that could spoil Indian harmony. This is as ridiculous as it can get. On the contrary, Cricket is the only thing that unites Indians of all ethnic backgrounds together. When India wins, and people hug each other to celebrate, they don’t care for the religion and caste of fellow supporters. Wishing for defeat of India only shows how a person has started hating the idea called India.
> 
> And there are many more examples, e.g. commentators wishing for Modi’s “_Make In India_” campaign to fail. They are trying to convince everyone that India’s manufacturing dreams will fall flat in wake of competition from China. They are virtually praying that India fails and China progresses.
> 
> These events clearly prove that Modi haters are now India haters.
> 
> So what explains this? Well, their hate itself explains this transformation. Such a thing happens when a person hates someone or something beyond redemption. It is like ISIS hating “infidels”. ISIS hates everything about the infidels, so they genuinely don’t believe they are doing anything wrong when they destroy monuments or burn people alive.
> 
> Modi haters have similar hatred for him. Their hatred is intense and absolute; and thus they have started hating everything about Modi. And now that Modi is the Prime Minister of India, they hate India.
> 
> And they think, like the ISIS guys, that there is nothing wrong in what they are doing.
> 
> The question now is – can India survive this extreme hatred?
> 
> Can the idea of India survive these people who ironically claim to represent the idea of India?



Ofcourse if Modi a single man could survive them, then India will do it too. This hatred for India or its culture has existed for a long time. Its only now that we are slowly coming out of our slumber. Our future is going to be far brighter and better.
We should be vigilant and careful of these haters and see them bite the dust as we make our country a better place for everyone.


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> The widespread cheering of Indian culture as “rape culture”. While no one can deny that a lot needs to be done for improving the condition and status of women in our society, calling Indian culture as “rape culture” was as hateful as it can get. Statistics show that rapes cases are higher and conviction in those cases are lower in many Western and developed countries (even if we factor in for underreporting of cases), still Modi haters cheered and clapped when India was painted as the global den of rapists.



It has given much fire to our opponents because of these anti-national cheerleaders. Need only to look at my profile page recent conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Tolerant news of the day ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789328805848506369

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Soumitra said:


> The question now is – can India survive this extreme hatred?
> 
> Can the idea of India survive these people who ironically claim to represent the idea of India?




Tell him to stop following abusive right winger Twitter IDs , which he most cherishes. Its a International shame.

Discard all criminally tainted ministers that he selected, despite having option to select most honest ministers.

Eliminate slums from India, on which he never speaks.

Bring Malya, Lalit Modi & Desai back from overseas.

Show his degree.

Bringing back Sonia's 20 billion dollars later, first evict her from 10 Janapath Rd.

Stop fake Indian currency coming in to India. 

Stop Samjhauta express. Stop MFN, IWT to Pakistan. Stop MFN to Pakistan, if he feels Pakistan is culprit.

Stop Pakistani actors from coming to India.

Stop massive numbers of daily accident deaths on Indian roads (highest in the world)

Stop Modi friend Adani to sell electricity to Pakistan, if Modi feels Pakistan is culprit nation.

Panama papers leak, everything hush hush on Amitabh, Adani.

69% or majority who did not vote for this Mofo Modi knows better than those 31% minority numbers of Indians who voted for him.

We love India as our country, but unfortunately Modi is not India. Vote hungry Modi is ruling the nation by fooling only. 

“Loyalty to country ALWAYS. Loyalty to government, when it deserves it.” 
― Mark Twain


*Bonus: *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789175718173286400


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789157907099111424

CCTVs for Obama only, not for Delhi women?







While you belong to those 31% who voted Modi in, I belong to those 69% who did not.

Who is minority here? You are me? 

Mull over it.


----------



## MagicMarker

ranjeet said:


> Tolerant news of the day ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789328805848506369



The good news is that they still allow BEEF and BURQA.  ...... so the 'tolerance' is safe and secure.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

magudi said:


> I feel like first time since 2014 , RW is driving the agenda  Good times ahead



Long time no see

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> *Why are Modi haters turning into India haters?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ByOpIndia Editor
> Posted on March 20, 2015
> 
> 
> Ever since Narendra Modi was declared the Prime Ministerial candidate of the BJP and opinion polls started hinting that he had an edge over others, his so-called critics turned into compulsive haters that they always were (but masqueraded as neutral commentators).
> 
> These haters fall into various groups and they could have different reasons to hate Modi – the common factor being an intense loathing for Hindutva – but now they have started hating India itself after Modi became the Prime Minister of the country.
> 
> That they would start hating India itself was indicated when many started issuing statements about them leaving India if Modi became the Prime Minister. The implicit message was “_I will hate a country that is represented by Modi._”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi has survived all the hatred since 2002, but can India survive Modi haters?
> 
> And now they have started hating the country. Recent events confirm this development.
> 
> Consider these three major events in the last three months that would still be fresh in your memory:
> 
> *1.* Openly distrusting and attacking the navy and the coastguard of India when a rogue Pakistani boat sank in the Indian Ocean. The Modi haters were more vocal and passionate in supporting Pakistan than the Pakistani establishment itself. Pakistan never claimed that India killed its innocent citizens, but Modi haters painted India as a nation that carries out extrajudicial murders without any provocation.
> 
> *2.* The widespread cheering of Indian culture as “rape culture”. While no one can deny that a lot needs to be done for improving the condition and status of women in our society, calling Indian culture as “rape culture” was as hateful as it can get. Statistics show that rapes cases are higher and conviction in those cases are lower in many Western and developed countries (even if we factor in for underreporting of cases), still Modi haters cheered and clapped when India was painted as the global den of rapists.
> 
> *3.* Stupid wish to see India fare poorly at the Cricket World Cup. As per Modi haters, a World Cup victory will fuel “extreme nationalism” that could spoil Indian harmony. This is as ridiculous as it can get. On the contrary, Cricket is the only thing that unites Indians of all ethnic backgrounds together. When India wins, and people hug each other to celebrate, they don’t care for the religion and caste of fellow supporters. Wishing for defeat of India only shows how a person has started hating the idea called India.
> 
> And there are many more examples, e.g. commentators wishing for Modi’s “_Make In India_” campaign to fail. They are trying to convince everyone that India’s manufacturing dreams will fall flat in wake of competition from China. They are virtually praying that India fails and China progresses.
> 
> These events clearly prove that Modi haters are now India haters.
> 
> So what explains this? Well, their hate itself explains this transformation. Such a thing happens when a person hates someone or something beyond redemption. It is like ISIS hating “infidels”. ISIS hates everything about the infidels, so they genuinely don’t believe they are doing anything wrong when they destroy monuments or burn people alive.
> 
> Modi haters have similar hatred for him. Their hatred is intense and absolute; and thus they have started hating everything about Modi. And now that Modi is the Prime Minister of India, they hate India.
> 
> And they think, like the ISIS guys, that there is nothing wrong in what they are doing.
> 
> The question now is – can India survive this extreme hatred?
> 
> Can the idea of India survive these people who ironically claim to represent the idea of India?


Since some self proclaimed intellectual bigots, the champions of democracy didn't get to elect the PM of their choice, they will do everything to create ruckus.



MagicMarker said:


> The good news is that they still allow BEEF and BURQA.  ...... so the 'tolerance' is safe and secure.


Proud moment for Indian sickulars and libtards, who support and justify these bans in western countries .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Rs 1.3 cr scam puts a question mark on Modi's cashless plan
You thought India was Asia's star stock market? Nope... it's Pakistan
Supreme Court downsizes BCCI's financial powers
Tejaswi gets 44,000 marriage proposals on WhatsApp
'India, China discord could capsize BRICS'
FIR against UK-based arms dealer in Embraer deal
392 CBI probes pending in 66 countries
SC won't allow religion into elections: CJI Thakur


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Tolerant news of the day ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789328805848506369


tau yoo rita bahugunna katai girgitt hai ya jholl jhall manne na berra tu hi batta ib iska ke kerna hai


----------



## ranjeet

GURU DUTT said:


> tau yoo rita bahugunna katai girgitt hai ya jholl jhall manne na berra tu hi batta ib iska ke kerna hai


Rita bahugunna ka bhai BJP mein shaamil ho gaya tha Utrakhand mein. Isne bhi aana hi tha BJP mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Rita bahugunna ka bhai BJP mein shaamil ho gaya tha Utrakhand mein. Isne bhi aana hi tha BJP mein.


dilli me krishna teerath aur shazzia imli ko lekke inka paeth na bharra jo ib shah ne apne dhotti me rita ne ghussa liya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*ABVP accuses ‘left ideologues’ of hiding student missing from JNU*

*The case of a missing JNU student took a new turn Friday as an ABVP activist alleged that Najeeb Ahmed was hiding in the campus itself and “left ideologues” were protecting him*. Speaking to news agency ANI, the former joint secretary of JNUSU, Sharma said, “According to me, left ideologues have captured him because when we were searching for Anirban and Umar after February 9 then they were found inside the campus only.”

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ft-ideologues-of-hiding-najeeb-ahmed-3094680/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> *ABVP accuses ‘left ideologues’ of hiding student missing from JNU*
> 
> *The case of a missing JNU student took a new turn Friday as an ABVP activist alleged that Najeeb Ahmed was hiding in the campus itself and “left ideologues” were protecting him*. Speaking to news agency ANI, the former joint secretary of JNUSU, Sharma said, “According to me, left ideologues have captured him because when we were searching for Anirban and Umar after February 9 then they were found inside the campus only.”
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ft-ideologues-of-hiding-najeeb-ahmed-3094680/


*Is someone at JNU planning Rohith Vemula part 2?*





ByOpIndia Staff
Posted on October 21, 2016


Najeeb Ahmad, an MSc student at JNU reportedly got into a scuffle with some fellow students outside his hostel room and went missing since October 15. JNUSU and his family members have since blamed ABVP for his “abduction”. JNUSU, continuing with its revolutionary ways, then proceeded to confine the Vice Chancellor of JNU to his admin block as part of their protests.

What everyone in the media and the left wanted to portray as a open and shut case of ABVP assaulting Najeeb Ahmad and the latter disappearing, has now been called out thanks to ex-JNU student and columnist Abhinav Prakash. The alternative narrative came to light when Abhinav Prakash visited the campus to find out more about the affair.

*No involvement of ABVP in the Najeeb Ahmad episode*

Abhinav’s findings show that ABVP was nowhere in the picture. It was Najeeb who assaulted three fellow hostel mates, who were campaigning for the hostel election, for the post of mess secretary. It is alleged that Najeeb got infuriated when he saw one of the students wearing ‘sacred thread’ and there was no provocation from the campaigning students.

The accusation that Najeeb slapped a student without provocation is corroborated by copies of the minutes of the meeting held between the warden and the students, on the night of the event:




Minutes of the meeting

The minutes clearly show that Najeeb accepted that he slapped the people who came to his room, without provocation. He made this confession in front of his room-mate Quasim and the hostel President Alimuddin, amongst others including the senior warden.

Two of those assaulted by Najeeb were Dalits, but the hostel warden, himself a Dalit, allegedly prevented the use of Prevention of Atrocities against SC/ST act against Najeeb. Najeeb was then asked to vacate his hostel room by the warden. Najeeb admitted his fault and agreed to leave the hostel within a week, and that should have been the end of the story.

There were also reports of Najeeb exhibiting strange behaviour and his roommate Qasim (one of the signatories in the above minute) even asking for a change of room as he feared Najeeb and his behaviour.

Irked by the warden’s stand and the fact that Najeeb had to accept his mistake, the left started putting pressure on hostel president Alimuddin to get the earlier resolution changed. When the president didn’t oblige, some of these students started whipping up communal sentiments by accusing Alimuddin of betraying the ‘Qaum’ (community).

Then Najeeb suddenly disappeared. And the incidents of that night were given a new twist. Students belonging to the left organisations started claiming that Najeeb was virtually “lynched by a mob” that night. Questions remain that if such a serious violence against Najeeb did happen, why did the minutes, signed by the President of JNUSU who belongs to one such organisation, not mention that? Was he taken so some hospital? Why was no FIR filed? These questions remain unanswered.

Despite circumstantial evidences not backing them, the new narrative was built by these left leaning student organisations, ably assisted by the mainstream media, where Najeeb was painted as a victim and the students who were slapped by him were painted as aggressors. News reports further suggested that Najeeb had been “abducted” by some people, pointing fingers at ABVP.

According to his mother, Najeeb had called her up at 2 AM following that night’s incidents to tell her about the fight he had, which prompted her to rush to JNU from Badaun in Uttar Pradesh. She also talked to him at 11 AM when she reached Anand Vihar in Delhi, and Najeeb confirmed that he was in his hostel room. Later he was not found there when his mother reached JNU at around 12.30 PM. He had left his mobile phone in his hostel room. If left is to be believed, a student was abducted in broad day light around noon.

Apart from the claim of abduction sounding preposterous, eye witnesses state that Najeeb had actually left campus the next day in an auto-rickshaw on his own. A CCTV footage of this incident would have proved or disproved this claim, just as minute of the meeting prove what happened that night, but JNU has no CCTV cameras installed. When the administration proposed so, whole of JNU had protested against their installation as they didn’t want the ‘state’ monitoring their fiefdom.

*Intimidation and threats*

The chain of events doesn’t stop here. Now violent elements are threatening students of JNU who are going against the narrative. Ex-Joint Secretary of JNUSU and ABVP activist Saurabh Sharma who posted the copies of the minutes on Facebook to defend his organisation being dragged into the incident, is now getting death threats. A letter from Jahangirpuri sent by some ‘Sahid Khan’ says that “he will find and cut” Sharma into pieces and that “he will burn down the entire ABVP and the other students of JNU”.




Threats

Even the hostel president Alimuddin took to social media and complained of being harassed by some groups. The hostel where it all happened – Mahi-Mandavi hostel – is being branded a “Sanghi hostel” by the left student groups.

*A larger game at play*

So why did all this happen? Was Najeeb the sole person responsible for it? Apparently no.

It is feared that many parties to create a Rohith Vemula kind of a situation again, with Najeeb Ahmad as the scapegoat, with someone else pulling the strings. Whether Najeeb became a part of it voluntarily or involuntarily is not known yet.

But whatever may be the case, the controversy has again put JNU in news with a narrative that ‘our campuses are not safe’ blaming a particular ideology. This will continue to grow in days to come, before the truth comes out, if it ever does.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Not a single city from Modi's India!


----------



## 911

GURU DUTT said:


> hai se


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> *Is someone at JNU planning Rohith Vemula part 2?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ByOpIndia Staff
> Posted on October 21, 2016
> 
> 
> Najeeb Ahmad, an MSc student at JNU reportedly got into a scuffle with some fellow students outside his hostel room and went missing since October 15. JNUSU and his family members have since blamed ABVP for his “abduction”. JNUSU, continuing with its revolutionary ways, then proceeded to confine the Vice Chancellor of JNU to his admin block as part of their protests.
> 
> What everyone in the media and the left wanted to portray as a open and shut case of ABVP assaulting Najeeb Ahmad and the latter disappearing, has now been called out thanks to ex-JNU student and columnist Abhinav Prakash. The alternative narrative came to light when Abhinav Prakash visited the campus to find out more about the affair.
> 
> *No involvement of ABVP in the Najeeb Ahmad episode*
> 
> Abhinav’s findings show that ABVP was nowhere in the picture. It was Najeeb who assaulted three fellow hostel mates, who were campaigning for the hostel election, for the post of mess secretary. It is alleged that Najeeb got infuriated when he saw one of the students wearing ‘sacred thread’ and there was no provocation from the campaigning students.
> 
> The accusation that Najeeb slapped a student without provocation is corroborated by copies of the minutes of the meeting held between the warden and the students, on the night of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minutes of the meeting
> 
> The minutes clearly show that Najeeb accepted that he slapped the people who came to his room, without provocation. He made this confession in front of his room-mate Quasim and the hostel President Alimuddin, amongst others including the senior warden.
> 
> Two of those assaulted by Najeeb were Dalits, but the hostel warden, himself a Dalit, allegedly prevented the use of Prevention of Atrocities against SC/ST act against Najeeb. Najeeb was then asked to vacate his hostel room by the warden. Najeeb admitted his fault and agreed to leave the hostel within a week, and that should have been the end of the story.
> 
> There were also reports of Najeeb exhibiting strange behaviour and his roommate Qasim (one of the signatories in the above minute) even asking for a change of room as he feared Najeeb and his behaviour.
> 
> Irked by the warden’s stand and the fact that Najeeb had to accept his mistake, the left started putting pressure on hostel president Alimuddin to get the earlier resolution changed. When the president didn’t oblige, some of these students started whipping up communal sentiments by accusing Alimuddin of betraying the ‘Qaum’ (community).
> 
> Then Najeeb suddenly disappeared. And the incidents of that night were given a new twist. Students belonging to the left organisations started claiming that Najeeb was virtually “lynched by a mob” that night. Questions remain that if such a serious violence against Najeeb did happen, why did the minutes, signed by the President of JNUSU who belongs to one such organisation, not mention that? Was he taken so some hospital? Why was no FIR filed? These questions remain unanswered.
> 
> Despite circumstantial evidences not backing them, the new narrative was built by these left leaning student organisations, ably assisted by the mainstream media, where Najeeb was painted as a victim and the students who were slapped by him were painted as aggressors. News reports further suggested that Najeeb had been “abducted” by some people, pointing fingers at ABVP.
> 
> According to his mother, Najeeb had called her up at 2 AM following that night’s incidents to tell her about the fight he had, which prompted her to rush to JNU from Badaun in Uttar Pradesh. She also talked to him at 11 AM when she reached Anand Vihar in Delhi, and Najeeb confirmed that he was in his hostel room. Later he was not found there when his mother reached JNU at around 12.30 PM. He had left his mobile phone in his hostel room. If left is to be believed, a student was abducted in broad day light around noon.
> 
> Apart from the claim of abduction sounding preposterous, eye witnesses state that Najeeb had actually left campus the next day in an auto-rickshaw on his own. A CCTV footage of this incident would have proved or disproved this claim, just as minute of the meeting prove what happened that night, but JNU has no CCTV cameras installed. When the administration proposed so, whole of JNU had protested against their installation as they didn’t want the ‘state’ monitoring their fiefdom.
> 
> *Intimidation and threats*
> 
> The chain of events doesn’t stop here. Now violent elements are threatening students of JNU who are going against the narrative. Ex-Joint Secretary of JNUSU and ABVP activist Saurabh Sharma who posted the copies of the minutes on Facebook to defend his organisation being dragged into the incident, is now getting death threats. A letter from Jahangirpuri sent by some ‘Sahid Khan’ says that “he will find and cut” Sharma into pieces and that “he will burn down the entire ABVP and the other students of JNU”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threats
> 
> Even the hostel president Alimuddin took to social media and complained of being harassed by some groups. The hostel where it all happened – Mahi-Mandavi hostel – is being branded a “Sanghi hostel” by the left student groups.
> 
> *A larger game at play*
> 
> So why did all this happen? Was Najeeb the sole person responsible for it? Apparently no.
> 
> It is feared that many parties to create a Rohith Vemula kind of a situation again, with Najeeb Ahmad as the scapegoat, with someone else pulling the strings. Whether Najeeb became a part of it voluntarily or involuntarily is not known yet.
> 
> But whatever may be the case, the controversy has again put JNU in news with a narrative that ‘our campuses are not safe’ blaming a particular ideology. This will continue to grow in days to come, before the truth comes out, if it ever does.



Time to do a surgical strike on JNU campus. 

*'Will Cut You To Pieces': ABVP Activist Alleges Threat Over Missing JNU Student*
http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/will...leges-threat-over-missing-jnu-student-1477142


----------



## lightoftruth

JNU is everything a university shouldn't be Violent,Communal , illogical and brazenly stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Trai suggests Rs 3,050 cr penalty on Airtel, Idea and Vodafone
Reliance Jio’s 4G speed slowest among 5 companies, reveals Trai test
Seven Pakistan Rangers and one terrorist shot dead by BSF in retaliatory fire
Sidhu is 'most welcome' to join the party: Congress
Hurriyat leader detained after meeting Pak diplomat
Rahul seeks to deny credit for Amethi institute to Modi
No need for comments after Varun's clarification: BJP
Ladakh army drill not aimed at 'third country': China
SC asks Subrata Roy to deposit another Rs 200 cr
'Pakistan will have to stop terror for success in talks'
Irrigation scam: HC notice to Ajit Pawar, NCP MLC


----------



## ashok321

Why no action against Dadri lynching accused? Modi's cabinet minister became party to Flag Code violation goo.gl/eir1uC

TRAI 'recommends' Rs 3150 crore fine against Airtel, Vodafone & Idea for not providing 'interconnect' to RelianceJio jantakareporter.com/business/setba

Scrap English requirement, references that insult India: RSS education wing to HRD

Semifinal:


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Poornima said:


> Hi guys I am new here good to see many Indians here.
> I am Poornima Dutt from India.



Welcome to the forum, Ma'm!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

My father used to say: What glitters, may not be gold.


----------



## Echo_419

lightoftruth said:


> JNU is everything a university shouldn't be Violent,Communal , illogical and brazenly stupid.



Cut the subsidy and the system will fix itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

*http://www.economist.com/news/asia/21709039-indias-press-more-craven-pakistans-all-hail*

*India’s press is more craven than Pakistan’s*

by From The Print Edition: Asia 
 Oct. 21, 2016 
 2 min read 
 original

THERE is no question that India’s democracy is stronger than Pakistan’s. It is less prone to coups and violence. Its minorities are more secure. And, most Indians assume, their media are freer. When Cyril Almeida, a Pakistani journalist, revealed earlier this month that he had been banned from travelling abroad after writing a story that embarrassed Pakistan’s security forces, India’s tabloid press gloated.

The _Schadenfreude_ proved short-lived. To general surprise, Mr Almeida’s colleagues rallied in noisy support. Pakistani newspapers, rights groups, journalists’ clubs and social media chorused outrage at his persecution. The pressure worked; the ban got lifted.

Mr Almeida had been reporting on tensions between the Pakistani army and civilian leaders over the border crisis with India, which began last month when infiltrators from Pakistan killed 19 Indian soldiers. On the Indian side of the border, however, there has not been much critical examination of the government’s actions. Instead, Indian media have vied to beat war drums the loudest.

When an army spokesman, providing very few details, announced on September 29th that India had carried out a retaliatory “surgical strike” against alleged terrorist bases along the border, popular news channels declared it a spectacular triumph and an act of subtle statecraft. Some anchors took to describing India’s neighbour as “terror state Pakistan”. One station reconfigured its newsroom around a sandbox-style military diorama, complete with flashing lights and toy fighter planes. A parade of mustachioed experts explained how “our boys” would teach Pakistan a lesson it would never forget.

Such jingoism was predictable, given the fierce competition for ratings among India’s news groups. Disturbingly, however, the diehard nationalists have gone on the offensive against fellow Indians, too.

This month NDTV, a news channel with a reputation for sobriety, advertised an interview with Palaniappan Chidambaram, a former finance minister from the opposition Congress party. Mr Chidambaram was expected to say that previous governments had also hit back at Pakistan, but with less fanfare than the present one. Abruptly, however, NDTV cancelled the show. An executive sniffed that it was “not obliged to carry every shred of drivel” and would not “provide a platform for outrageous and wild accusations”.

Arnab Goswami, the anchor of a particularly raucous talk show, has declared that critics of the government should be jailed. Extreme nationalists in Mumbai, India’s commercial capital, have urged filmmakers to ban Pakistani actors. One party has threatened to vandalise cinemas that dare show a Bollywood romance, “Ae Dil Hai Mushkil”, due for release later this month, which features Fawad Khan, a Pakistani heartthrob. The film’s director, Karan Johar, has aired a statement declaring his patriotism, explaining that the film was shot before the current trouble and promising never again to work with talent from “the neighbouring country”. One commentator described his performance as akin to a hostage pleading for mercy.

Why, asks Mr Chidambaram, are the media toeing the government line so slavishly? Some answer that they have become ever more concentrated in the hands of big corporations, many of which carry heavy debts and so are wary of offending the party in power. Others ascribe the shrinking space for dissent to the unchecked rise of chauvinist Hindu-nationalist groups. Repressive colonial-era laws on sedition and libel also play a part.

Happily, India’s press still brims with multiple voices. Critics of Mr Modi may worry about internet trolls, but they do not fear assassination by terrorists or shadowy government agencies, as those in some neighbouring states do. The Indian public is, in fact, tired of endless brinkmanship with Pakistan and yearns for stronger, more effective government. Of course, to be truly strong and effective, governments need to tolerate and even heed critics.


----------



## magudi

Soumitra said:


> *Is someone at JNU planning Rohith Vemula part 2?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ByOpIndia Staff
> Posted on October 21, 2016
> 
> 
> Najeeb Ahmad, an MSc student at JNU reportedly got into a scuffle with some fellow students outside his hostel room and went missing since October 15. JNUSU and his family members have since blamed ABVP for his “abduction”. JNUSU, continuing with its revolutionary ways, then proceeded to confine the Vice Chancellor of JNU to his admin block as part of their protests.
> 
> What everyone in the media and the left wanted to portray as a open and shut case of ABVP assaulting Najeeb Ahmad and the latter disappearing, has now been called out thanks to ex-JNU student and columnist Abhinav Prakash. The alternative narrative came to light when Abhinav Prakash visited the campus to find out more about the affair.
> 
> *No involvement of ABVP in the Najeeb Ahmad episode*
> 
> Abhinav’s findings show that ABVP was nowhere in the picture. It was Najeeb who assaulted three fellow hostel mates, who were campaigning for the hostel election, for the post of mess secretary. It is alleged that Najeeb got infuriated when he saw one of the students wearing ‘sacred thread’ and there was no provocation from the campaigning students.
> 
> The accusation that Najeeb slapped a student without provocation is corroborated by copies of the minutes of the meeting held between the warden and the students, on the night of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minutes of the meeting
> 
> The minutes clearly show that Najeeb accepted that he slapped the people who came to his room, without provocation. He made this confession in front of his room-mate Quasim and the hostel President Alimuddin, amongst others including the senior warden.
> 
> Two of those assaulted by Najeeb were Dalits, but the hostel warden, himself a Dalit, allegedly prevented the use of Prevention of Atrocities against SC/ST act against Najeeb. Najeeb was then asked to vacate his hostel room by the warden. Najeeb admitted his fault and agreed to leave the hostel within a week, and that should have been the end of the story.
> 
> There were also reports of Najeeb exhibiting strange behaviour and his roommate Qasim (one of the signatories in the above minute) even asking for a change of room as he feared Najeeb and his behaviour.
> 
> Irked by the warden’s stand and the fact that Najeeb had to accept his mistake, the left started putting pressure on hostel president Alimuddin to get the earlier resolution changed. When the president didn’t oblige, some of these students started whipping up communal sentiments by accusing Alimuddin of betraying the ‘Qaum’ (community).
> 
> Then Najeeb suddenly disappeared. And the incidents of that night were given a new twist. Students belonging to the left organisations started claiming that Najeeb was virtually “lynched by a mob” that night. Questions remain that if such a serious violence against Najeeb did happen, why did the minutes, signed by the President of JNUSU who belongs to one such organisation, not mention that? Was he taken so some hospital? Why was no FIR filed? These questions remain unanswered.
> 
> Despite circumstantial evidences not backing them, the new narrative was built by these left leaning student organisations, ably assisted by the mainstream media, where Najeeb was painted as a victim and the students who were slapped by him were painted as aggressors. News reports further suggested that Najeeb had been “abducted” by some people, pointing fingers at ABVP.
> 
> According to his mother, Najeeb had called her up at 2 AM following that night’s incidents to tell her about the fight he had, which prompted her to rush to JNU from Badaun in Uttar Pradesh. She also talked to him at 11 AM when she reached Anand Vihar in Delhi, and Najeeb confirmed that he was in his hostel room. Later he was not found there when his mother reached JNU at around 12.30 PM. He had left his mobile phone in his hostel room. If left is to be believed, a student was abducted in broad day light around noon.
> 
> Apart from the claim of abduction sounding preposterous, eye witnesses state that Najeeb had actually left campus the next day in an auto-rickshaw on his own. A CCTV footage of this incident would have proved or disproved this claim, just as minute of the meeting prove what happened that night, but JNU has no CCTV cameras installed. When the administration proposed so, whole of JNU had protested against their installation as they didn’t want the ‘state’ monitoring their fiefdom.
> 
> *Intimidation and threats*
> 
> The chain of events doesn’t stop here. Now violent elements are threatening students of JNU who are going against the narrative. Ex-Joint Secretary of JNUSU and ABVP activist Saurabh Sharma who posted the copies of the minutes on Facebook to defend his organisation being dragged into the incident, is now getting death threats. A letter from Jahangirpuri sent by some ‘Sahid Khan’ says that “he will find and cut” Sharma into pieces and that “he will burn down the entire ABVP and the other students of JNU”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threats
> 
> Even the hostel president Alimuddin took to social media and complained of being harassed by some groups. The hostel where it all happened – Mahi-Mandavi hostel – is being branded a “Sanghi hostel” by the left student groups.
> 
> *A larger game at play*
> 
> So why did all this happen? Was Najeeb the sole person responsible for it? Apparently no.
> 
> It is feared that many parties to create a Rohith Vemula kind of a situation again, with Najeeb Ahmad as the scapegoat, with someone else pulling the strings. Whether Najeeb became a part of it voluntarily or involuntarily is not known yet.
> 
> But whatever may be the case, the controversy has again put JNU in news with a narrative that ‘our campuses are not safe’ blaming a particular ideology. This will continue to grow in days to come, before the truth comes out, if it ever does.





Send a few spies to search girls hostel in jnu , my hunch is that you'll find him there



cloud4000 said:


> *http://www.economist.com/news/asia/21709039-indias-press-more-craven-pakistans-all-hail*
> 
> *India’s press is more craven than Pakistan’s*
> 
> by From The Print Edition: Asia
> Oct. 21, 2016
> 2 min read
> original
> 
> THERE is no question that India’s democracy is stronger than Pakistan’s. It is less prone to coups and violence. Its minorities are more secure. And, most Indians assume, their media are freer. When Cyril Almeida, a Pakistani journalist, revealed earlier this month that he had been banned from travelling abroad after writing a story that embarrassed Pakistan’s security forces, India’s tabloid press gloated.
> 
> The _Schadenfreude_ proved short-lived. To general surprise, Mr Almeida’s colleagues rallied in noisy support. Pakistani newspapers, rights groups, journalists’ clubs and social media chorused outrage at his persecution. The pressure worked; the ban got lifted.
> 
> Mr Almeida had been reporting on tensions between the Pakistani army and civilian leaders over the border crisis with India, which began last month when infiltrators from Pakistan killed 19 Indian soldiers. On the Indian side of the border, however, there has not been much critical examination of the government’s actions. Instead, Indian media have vied to beat war drums the loudest.
> 
> When an army spokesman, providing very few details, announced on September 29th that India had carried out a retaliatory “surgical strike” against alleged terrorist bases along the border, popular news channels declared it a spectacular triumph and an act of subtle statecraft. Some anchors took to describing India’s neighbour as “terror state Pakistan”. One station reconfigured its newsroom around a sandbox-style military diorama, complete with flashing lights and toy fighter planes. A parade of mustachioed experts explained how “our boys” would teach Pakistan a lesson it would never forget.
> 
> Such jingoism was predictable, given the fierce competition for ratings among India’s news groups. Disturbingly, however, the diehard nationalists have gone on the offensive against fellow Indians, too.
> 
> This month NDTV, a news channel with a reputation for sobriety, advertised an interview with Palaniappan Chidambaram, a former finance minister from the opposition Congress party. Mr Chidambaram was expected to say that previous governments had also hit back at Pakistan, but with less fanfare than the present one. Abruptly, however, NDTV cancelled the show. An executive sniffed that it was “not obliged to carry every shred of drivel” and would not “provide a platform for outrageous and wild accusations”.
> 
> Arnab Goswami, the anchor of a particularly raucous talk show, has declared that critics of the government should be jailed. Extreme nationalists in Mumbai, India’s commercial capital, have urged filmmakers to ban Pakistani actors. One party has threatened to vandalise cinemas that dare show a Bollywood romance, “Ae Dil Hai Mushkil”, due for release later this month, which features Fawad Khan, a Pakistani heartthrob. The film’s director, Karan Johar, has aired a statement declaring his patriotism, explaining that the film was shot before the current trouble and promising never again to work with talent from “the neighbouring country”. One commentator described his performance as akin to a hostage pleading for mercy.
> 
> Why, asks Mr Chidambaram, are the media toeing the government line so slavishly? Some answer that they have become ever more concentrated in the hands of big corporations, many of which carry heavy debts and so are wary of offending the party in power. Others ascribe the shrinking space for dissent to the unchecked rise of chauvinist Hindu-nationalist groups. Repressive colonial-era laws on sedition and libel also play a part.
> 
> Happily, India’s press still brims with multiple voices. Critics of Mr Modi may worry about internet trolls, but they do not fear assassination by terrorists or shadowy government agencies, as those in some neighbouring states do. The Indian public is, in fact, tired of endless brinkmanship with Pakistan and yearns for stronger, more effective government. Of course, to be truly strong and effective, governments need to tolerate and even heed critics.



Hmm the real reason for Ndtv not publicising palanippan interview was a starved congress unable to keep up the pay to maintain its ecosystem. Ndtv ,like others , have realised where future prosperity lie


----------



## 911

cloud4000 said:


> has declared that critics of the government should be jailed


British bulldogs. When did he said people should be jailed for being critical of the government?


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789342245509996545

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Why not ban cow vigilante groups? Supreme Court

Congress divided over Sidhu and his bargaining


----------



## indiatester

cloud4000 said:


> *http://www.economist.com/news/asia/21709039-indias-press-more-craven-pakistans-all-hail*
> 
> *India’s press is more craven than Pakistan’s*
> 
> by From The Print Edition: Asia
> Oct. 21, 2016
> 2 min read
> original
> 
> THERE is no question that India’s democracy is stronger than Pakistan’s. It is less prone to coups and violence. Its minorities are more secure. And, most Indians assume, their media are freer. When Cyril Almeida, a Pakistani journalist, revealed earlier this month that he had been banned from travelling abroad after writing a story that embarrassed Pakistan’s security forces, India’s tabloid press gloated.
> 
> The _Schadenfreude_ proved short-lived. To general surprise, Mr Almeida’s colleagues rallied in noisy support. Pakistani newspapers, rights groups, journalists’ clubs and social media chorused outrage at his persecution. The pressure worked; the ban got lifted.
> 
> Mr Almeida had been reporting on tensions between the Pakistani army and civilian leaders over the border crisis with India, which began last month when infiltrators from Pakistan killed 19 Indian soldiers. On the Indian side of the border, however, there has not been much critical examination of the government’s actions. Instead, Indian media have vied to beat war drums the loudest.
> 
> When an army spokesman, providing very few details, announced on September 29th that India had carried out a retaliatory “surgical strike” against alleged terrorist bases along the border, popular news channels declared it a spectacular triumph and an act of subtle statecraft. Some anchors took to describing India’s neighbour as “terror state Pakistan”. One station reconfigured its newsroom around a sandbox-style military diorama, complete with flashing lights and toy fighter planes. A parade of mustachioed experts explained how “our boys” would teach Pakistan a lesson it would never forget.
> 
> Such jingoism was predictable, given the fierce competition for ratings among India’s news groups. Disturbingly, however, the diehard nationalists have gone on the offensive against fellow Indians, too.
> 
> This month NDTV, a news channel with a reputation for sobriety, advertised an interview with Palaniappan Chidambaram, a former finance minister from the opposition Congress party. Mr Chidambaram was expected to say that previous governments had also hit back at Pakistan, but with less fanfare than the present one. Abruptly, however, NDTV cancelled the show. An executive sniffed that it was “not obliged to carry every shred of drivel” and would not “provide a platform for outrageous and wild accusations”.
> 
> Arnab Goswami, the anchor of a particularly raucous talk show, has declared that critics of the government should be jailed. Extreme nationalists in Mumbai, India’s commercial capital, have urged filmmakers to ban Pakistani actors. One party has threatened to vandalise cinemas that dare show a Bollywood romance, “Ae Dil Hai Mushkil”, due for release later this month, which features Fawad Khan, a Pakistani heartthrob. The film’s director, Karan Johar, has aired a statement declaring his patriotism, explaining that the film was shot before the current trouble and promising never again to work with talent from “the neighbouring country”. One commentator described his performance as akin to a hostage pleading for mercy.
> 
> Why, asks Mr Chidambaram, are the media toeing the government line so slavishly? Some answer that they have become ever more concentrated in the hands of big corporations, many of which carry heavy debts and so are wary of offending the party in power. Others ascribe the shrinking space for dissent to the unchecked rise of chauvinist Hindu-nationalist groups. Repressive colonial-era laws on sedition and libel also play a part.
> 
> *Happily, India’s press still brims with multiple voices. Critics of Mr Modi may worry about internet trolls, but they do not fear assassination by terrorists or shadowy government agencies, as those in some neighbouring states do*. The Indian public is, in fact, tired of endless brinkmanship with Pakistan and yearns for stronger, more effective government. Of course, to be truly strong and effective, governments need to tolerate and even heed critics.



My god. Denying one interview make the Indian media more craven. This idiot has the point about assassination but still thinks India media is craven.
Any shred of independent point of view by anyone not in tune with their opinion is dangerous I guess.


----------



## ashok321

Modi's healthy Gujarat which he wants to hide from Indians:
But we shall hold Kejriwal from the collar anyway.

Every film with Pak actor must pay Rs 5 crore to Army relief fund: Raj Thackeray

Subramanian Swamy in favour of banning Pakistani artists goo.gl/X3w8ev


----------



## ashok321

Even Modi can not solve such simple thing, and he is the PM of India?
Oh I forgot he does not have degree:
Problem solving ability test = Modi = 0


----------



## ashok321

Full report- India beat Iran to become world champions in kabaddi jantakareporter.com/sports/india-b…


----------



## ashok321

BREAKING: Marathi danseuse Ashwini Ekbote dies during performance in Pune jantakareporter.com/india/maharash…


Mamata chalks out 'plan' to counter BJP in Bengal
Meet the man who created a Rs 5,000-cr MNC giant


PM hints at 'surgical strikes' to unearth black money But leaves Mallya, Lalit Modi & Desai intact because they contributed to BJP election coffer. 

Shame on Modi!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789880040347566080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789879493645242368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789890328564228096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789699659090448384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789887185185021952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789880578036404224


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790053840187891713


----------



## Soumitra

*EC revives an old question: Do states really need Upper Houses?*

The Election Commission has dusted an old proposal and sent it to the government again. The issue concerns the utility of state legislative councils and the question raised is should they be abolished once and for all. These councils - Vidhan Parishads - do not mean much for most states in any case but they get their mandate from the Constitution. Doing away with their very existence will require a Constitutional amendment and that is a task easier said than done.

However, the EC has made out an interesting case, citing several arguments from the entire history of legislative councils in India. The commission's latest communication to the government on the issue has come because of a letter by RTI activist Subhash Chandra Agrawal. The letter is about the need to abolish Legislative Councils, especially in light of the latest elections for the Uttar Pradesh Vidhan Parishad, in which the ruling Samajwadi Party won 31 out of 35 seats.

According to Agrawal, these councils are "white elephants" running on public money who do not serve any "fruitful public purpose". He has cited a few examples to substantiate his arguments and his demand that the "constitutional provision of having Legislative Councils in states should altogether be abolished". The Commission has forwarded this letter to the Union Law Ministry for 'appropriate action' and in connection with it, has cited the Commission's old proposal on the issue.

The then Chief Election Commissioner MS Gill had written in detail to the Law Ministry in 1999, mentioning the pros and cons of the issue and urging the government to initiate discussions on the issue with political parties. Here is a look at some key questions on the issue:

*01
What is a Legislative Council?*

It is the second chamber of a state legislature, an Upper House in states akin to the Rajya Sabha. Its members are not directly elected by the people of the state but by a combination of constituencies defined in the Constitution.

*02
Who are its members?*

Five categories of membership are explained under Article 171 of the Constitution:

(a) One third - persons from local authorities like municipalities, district boards etc

(b) One twelfth - persons who have been graduates for at least three years

(c) One twelfth - persons who have been engaged in teaching at at least secondary school level for at least three years

(d) One third - shall be elected by the members of the Legislative Assembly of the State, from amongst persons who are not members of the Assembly;

(e) The remainder shall be nominated by the Governor

*03
Do all states in India have one?*

Far from it. As of now, only 7 states have such councils - Andhra Pradesh, Telangana, Jammu and Kashmir, Karnataka, Maharashtra, Bihar and Uttar Pradesh. Many states have never had a second chamber while some others have created and abolished them at various points in history.

Interestingly, the country appears to have moved back to the initial position on the issue after Independence, when there were only 8 Legislative Councils - in Andhra Pradesh, Bihar, Karnataka, Maharashtra, Punjab, Tamil Nadu, Uttar Pradesh, West Bengal, and Jammu & Kashmir.

*04
What purpose do these councils serve?*

One, they add one more level of scrutiny to the legislative process in states and two, they enable a few people to directly contribute to law-making without going through the rigmarole of contesting elections.

*05
What shortcomings did the EC see in them?*

Gill said the fact that many states abolished the councils indicates that they hardly contributed to make debates on legislative and other matters "more mature and considered".

Secondly, most of these were not properly constituted as envisaged in the Constitution. For example, the Bihar Vidhan Parishad was functioning as a truncated house for 17 straight years at that time, with one-third seats lying vacant.

Third, a constituency exclusively for teachers may have been desirable after Independence when well-read and well-informed people were not too many in number. The situation has drastically changed and the rationale needs a re-look.

*06
What do experts say now?*

Anomalies do exist in the concept. Even the category of members nominated by the Governor has come under judicial scrutiny, with the Patna High Court serving a landmark notice to all 12 nominated members of the Bihar Legislative Council. The notice requires the MLCs to prove their expertise in the field for which they have been nominated to the council.

Political analysts say even the graduates' constituency is an archaic concept, just like the teachers' constituency, and should be scrapped.

Constitutional experts have examined the debate in detail and say that the issue requires deep examination. Former Secretary General of Lok Sabha, Subhash Kashyap, told Catch that there was much to say to present both sides of the debate, but this was not the most pressing issue facing the country right now. He said the EC's observations notwithstanding, the fact remains that conceptually, Legislative Councils do have a function to fulfill.

However, he ventured to say that if the utility of Councils was questioned, it might lead to questions on the utility of the Rajya Sabha, too, since their roles and problems are identical in many aspects. He cited, for example, that some people have already said that the Rajya Sabha is a nuisance if it impedes the government's decisions and a meaningless entity if it merely rubber-stamps them. So, if this debate begins right now, inference may be drawn by various political quarters that will suit their interests, Kashyap added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789911076125052928


----------



## Soumitra

Yaar somebody just give Kejriwal a job. Bechara Twitter pe trolling hi karta rehta hai


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790042244933791744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/789814754151981056


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> Yaar somebody just give Kejriwal a job. Bechara Twitter pe trolling hi karta rehta hai
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790042244933791744


Ye nhi sudhrega


----------



## Soumitra

911 said:


> Ye nhi sudhrega


If trolling is the only qualification for CM then lets make @ashok321 as the CM of Delhi

(As polling not possible in mid of thread those in agreement say Yes, those opposed say No in comments)


----------



## ashok321

Soumitra said:


> If trolling is the only qualification for CM then lets make @ashok321 as the CM of Delhi
> 
> (As polling not possible in mid of thread those in agreement say Yes, those opposed say No in comments)




People are probably not happy with their lives, if they are busy discussing yours.






Burn baby burn..

And yes, welcome to my 5 star Ignorian club.


----------



## Darmashkian

Soumitra said:


> *EC revives an old question: Do states really need Upper Houses?*
> 
> The Election Commission has dusted an old proposal and sent it to the government again. The issue concerns the utility of state legislative councils and the question raised is should they be abolished once and for all. These councils - Vidhan Parishads - do not mean much for most states in any case but they get their mandate from the Constitution. Doing away with their very existence will require a Constitutional amendment and that is a task easier said than done.
> 
> However, the EC has made out an interesting case, citing several arguments from the entire history of legislative councils in India. The commission's latest communication to the government on the issue has come because of a letter by RTI activist Subhash Chandra Agrawal. The letter is about the need to abolish Legislative Councils, especially in light of the latest elections for the Uttar Pradesh Vidhan Parishad, in which the ruling Samajwadi Party won 31 out of 35 seats.
> 
> According to Agrawal, these councils are "white elephants" running on public money who do not serve any "fruitful public purpose". He has cited a few examples to substantiate his arguments and his demand that the "constitutional provision of having Legislative Councils in states should altogether be abolished". The Commission has forwarded this letter to the Union Law Ministry for 'appropriate action' and in connection with it, has cited the Commission's old proposal on the issue.
> 
> The then Chief Election Commissioner MS Gill had written in detail to the Law Ministry in 1999, mentioning the pros and cons of the issue and urging the government to initiate discussions on the issue with political parties. Here is a look at some key questions on the issue:
> 
> *01
> What is a Legislative Council?*
> 
> It is the second chamber of a state legislature, an Upper House in states akin to the Rajya Sabha. Its members are not directly elected by the people of the state but by a combination of constituencies defined in the Constitution.
> 
> *02
> Who are its members?*
> 
> Five categories of membership are explained under Article 171 of the Constitution:
> 
> (a) One third - persons from local authorities like municipalities, district boards etc
> 
> (b) One twelfth - persons who have been graduates for at least three years
> 
> (c) One twelfth - persons who have been engaged in teaching at at least secondary school level for at least three years
> 
> (d) One third - shall be elected by the members of the Legislative Assembly of the State, from amongst persons who are not members of the Assembly;
> 
> (e) The remainder shall be nominated by the Governor
> 
> *03
> Do all states in India have one?*
> 
> Far from it. As of now, only 7 states have such councils - Andhra Pradesh, Telangana, Jammu and Kashmir, Karnataka, Maharashtra, Bihar and Uttar Pradesh. Many states have never had a second chamber while some others have created and abolished them at various points in history.
> 
> Interestingly, the country appears to have moved back to the initial position on the issue after Independence, when there were only 8 Legislative Councils - in Andhra Pradesh, Bihar, Karnataka, Maharashtra, Punjab, Tamil Nadu, Uttar Pradesh, West Bengal, and Jammu & Kashmir.
> 
> *04
> What purpose do these councils serve?*
> 
> One, they add one more level of scrutiny to the legislative process in states and two, they enable a few people to directly contribute to law-making without going through the rigmarole of contesting elections.
> 
> *05
> What shortcomings did the EC see in them?*
> 
> Gill said the fact that many states abolished the councils indicates that they hardly contributed to make debates on legislative and other matters "more mature and considered".
> 
> Secondly, most of these were not properly constituted as envisaged in the Constitution. For example, the Bihar Vidhan Parishad was functioning as a truncated house for 17 straight years at that time, with one-third seats lying vacant.
> 
> Third, a constituency exclusively for teachers may have been desirable after Independence when well-read and well-informed people were not too many in number. The situation has drastically changed and the rationale needs a re-look.
> 
> *06
> What do experts say now?*
> 
> Anomalies do exist in the concept. Even the category of members nominated by the Governor has come under judicial scrutiny, with the Patna High Court serving a landmark notice to all 12 nominated members of the Bihar Legislative Council. The notice requires the MLCs to prove their expertise in the field for which they have been nominated to the council.
> 
> Political analysts say even the graduates' constituency is an archaic concept, just like the teachers' constituency, and should be scrapped.
> 
> Constitutional experts have examined the debate in detail and say that the issue requires deep examination. Former Secretary General of Lok Sabha, Subhash Kashyap, told Catch that there was much to say to present both sides of the debate, but this was not the most pressing issue facing the country right now. He said the EC's observations notwithstanding, the fact remains that conceptually, Legislative Councils do have a function to fulfill.
> 
> However, he ventured to say that if the utility of Councils was questioned, it might lead to questions on the utility of the Rajya Sabha, too, since their roles and problems are identical in many aspects. He cited, for example, that some people have already said that the Rajya Sabha is a nuisance if it impedes the government's decisions and a meaningless entity if it merely rubber-stamps them. So, if this debate begins right now, inference may be drawn by various political quarters that will suit their interests, Kashyap added.


NT Rama Rao got rid of the Legislative Council when he became the CM of AP in the 1980s.

He called it a retirement home for unproductive,out of work netas  & a waste of Public money; one of the first CMs to do so
http://www.napolstockimage.com/image-view/NTR-Abolished-Legislative-Council/11245

http://www.thehansindia.com/posts/i...isit-the-rationale-for-their-relevance/156413

@jha ji @all UPites here, what is happening in UP??!  Is it Akhilesh vs Mulayam?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790194608592465920


----------



## PlugnPlay

Soumitra said:


> If trolling is the only qualification for CM then lets make @ashok321 as the CM of Delhi
> 
> (As polling not possible in mid of thread those in agreement say Yes, those opposed say No in comments)



It's a Diwali miracle , the MOFU is banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A_Poster

PlugnPlay said:


> It's a Diwali miracle , the MOFU is banned.




That is actually a tragedy. I have blocked him (only person on ignore list) and wanted him to spam here as much as he want. Better here where he would get 0% converts than someplace where his propaganda could work. The crassness of his propaganda make him only suitable to Delhi Autowallahs ,people with a perpetual chip on their shoulder, and are compulsive AAP voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

http://www.opindia.com/2016/10/trol...h-on-twitter-runs-away-from-debate-challenge/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlugnPlay

A_Poster said:


> That is actually a tragedy. I have blocked him (only person on ignore list) and wanted him to spam here as much as he want. Better here where he would get 0% converts than someplace where his propaganda could work. The crassness of his propaganda make him only suitable to Delhi Autowallahs ,people with a perpetual chip on their shoulder, and are compulsive AAP voters.



All true, but this used to be a good thread before he arrived and started his third rate spamming. This is the only thread in pdf I ever took seriously. Now that he is gone, there is hope for this thread.



Soumitra said:


>



Amazing, AK47 is now trying to run away from the debate after challenging Amrinder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

*ADHM row: Indian Army rejects Raj Thackeray's politics, says Rs 5 cr donation unacceptable*

The Indian army has finally spoken on the ongoing fracas surrounding Ae Dil Hai Mushkil and the accountability India's film fraternity should have towards the country's army.

This comes in wake of the demand Maharashtra Navnirman Sena (MNS) chief Raj Thackeray has made wherein he has asked every Bollywood producer to have worked with Pakistani artists till now to donate Rs 5 crore to the Indian Army's relief fund.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...-mushkil-karan-johar-fawad-khan/1/793166.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Nothing gives more happiness than seeing a Communal Gunda party going to hell it is in our country's interest that many such communal parties bite the dust 

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/watc...c-at-meeting-1478353?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

*JNU row over Najeeb Ahmad is Naxal ploy to infiltrate campuses with Dalit-Muslim oppression narrative*

The strategy is to arouse caste (read Dalit) politics, disintegrate Dalits from Hindus and club them with Muslim politics. For them, the only way to defeat the Narendra Modi government is to consolidate Dalit and Muslim votes against Hindu votes. The Kanhaiya and Rohit incidents are the most important manifestations of this sinister strategy.

http://www.firstpost.com/india/jnu-...alit-muslim-oppression-narrative-3068640.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 911

IndoCarib said:


> *JNU row over Najeeb Ahmad is Naxal ploy to infiltrate campuses with Dalit-Muslim oppression narrative*
> 
> The strategy is to arouse caste (read Dalit) politics, disintegrate Dalits from Hindus and club them with Muslim politics. For them, the only way to defeat the Narendra Modi government is to consolidate Dalit and Muslim votes against Hindu votes. The Kanhaiya and Rohit incidents are the most important manifestations of this sinister strategy.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/jnu-...alit-muslim-oppression-narrative-3068640.html


Bloody communals. The day he went missing radicals started to harras VC and others as if they have a magic wand. Not much outrage when a girl was raped by a left communal scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

Have an upper chamber in all states - 1/3 of its members - elected every 2 years
it will be a check on the lower chamber. give them power to pass any bills except the budget


----------



## Soumitra

wiseone2 said:


> Have an upper chamber in all states - 1/3 of its members - elected every 2 years
> it will be a check on the lower chamber. give them power to pass any bills except the budget


Upper chamber is an unnecesary burden. You have seen how Rajya Sabha is used to stall any reforms

The RS should have possibility of making recommendations but not stopping any bill. LS passes a bill --> Goes to RS--> RS debates and gives recommendation--> LS debates these recommendations but not binding-->Bill goes to President
(Basically every bill like current money bill)

Only in case of constitutional ammendments RS and LS have to both pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlugnPlay

Soumitra said:


> Upper chamber is an unnecesary burden. You have seen how Rajya Sabha is used to stall any reforms
> 
> The RS should have possibility of making recommendations but not stopping any bill. LS passes a bill --> Goes to RS--> RS debates and gives recommendation--> LS debates these recommendations but not binding-->Bill goes to President
> (Basically every bill like current money bill)
> 
> Only in case of constitutional ammendments RS and LS have to both pass



Having upper house for the Federal govt. makes perfect sense. But it has very little use for state govt. or local govt. 

It should be left to the states to decide whether to keep it or not. There is no need for the EC or Central govt. to intervene and interfere.


----------



## wiseone2

PlugnPlay said:


> Having upper house for the Federal govt. makes perfect sense. But it has very little use for state govt. or local govt.
> 
> It should be left to the states to decide whether to keep it or not. There is no need for the EC or Central govt. to intervene and interfere.



this is the scenario.

it acts as a check on MLAs 

Often MLAs are elected in a wave. 2 years later they are unpopular because they do not deliver. Elections to upper house send a message to the MLA crowd.


----------



## PlugnPlay

wiseone2 said:


> this is the scenario.
> 
> it acts as a check on MLAs
> 
> Often MLAs are elected in a wave. 2 years later they are unpopular because they do not deliver. Elections to upper house send a message to the MLA crowd.



Rubbish. They are just a rubber stamp and has no relevance in the real world of policy making and politics. 

Its laughable to suggest that MLC elections sends any sort of message. BCCI elections are a FAR better indicator of which way the wind is blowing than any upper house elections.  That is a Fact.


----------



## wiseone2

PlugnPlay said:


> Rubbish. They are just a rubber stamp and has no relevance in the real world of policy making and politics.
> 
> Its laughable to suggest that MLC elections sends any sort of message. BCCI elections are a FAR better indicator of which way the wind is blowing than any upper house elections.  That is a Fact.



i am for amending the constitution to give MLCs a lot of power
see how senators are elected in USA both at federal and at state level


----------



## PlugnPlay

wiseone2 said:


> i am for amending the constitution to give MLCs a lot of power
> see how senators are elected in USA both at federal and at state level



I don't care about the US nor am I inspired by the US. That is your problem, not mine. 

India has had democracy and republic rule 1000s of years before the US and that continue to be my inspiration. 

True democracy is to allow the state to decide for themselves, what is best or them. Not force anything on them by perverting the constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

PlugnPlay said:


> India has had democracy and republic rule 1000s of years before the US and that continue to be my inspiration.
> 
> True democracy is to allow the state to decide for themselves, what is best or them. Not force anything on them by perverting the constitution.



Most of India was ruled by monarchs for as long as written history existed.

Let us cut the crap about states being able to decide for themselves. The constitution is forced upon all Indian states. There is no choice.


----------



## A_Poster

wiseone2 said:


> i am for amending the constitution to give MLCs a lot of power
> see how senators are elected in USA both at federal and at state level




No offence intended, but you are either naive or stupid if you believe that giving more power to people elected by mixture of nomination and a sham election is good for democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

What is the impact of SP infighting on UP polls.
I'd think that the muslim vote bank will abandon SP and shift to BSP. This IMO will help BSP to create the next govt. in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

WTF 

*Nitish Kumar opens backchannel talks with BJP for alliance in Bihar: Report 
*
http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...with-bjp-for-alliance-in-bihar-report/428155/

**


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> WTF
> 
> *Nitish Kumar opens backchannel talks with BJP for alliance in Bihar: Report
> *
> http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...with-bjp-for-alliance-in-bihar-report/428155/
> 
> **


Aa gay ooth pahaad ke neeche. I think he finally understood the deal with the devil. Nitish was a very good administrator till ambition and ego did him in.

If he had been the part of NDA he would have got a good ministry at the centre and if by chance BJP got just 200 odd seats the post of deputy PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> Aa gay ooth pahaad ke neeche. I think he finally understood the deal with the devil. Nitish was a very good administrator till ambition and ego did him in.
> 
> If he had been the part of NDA he would have got a good ministry at the centre and if by chance BJP got just 200 odd seats the post of deputy PM


I'd rather have BJP not trust him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

indiatester said:


> I'd rather have BJP not trust him.


A foothold in Bihar will b good for BJP


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> A foothold in Bihar will b good for BJP


Not sure man. You know what led to Sushasan babu dumping BJP because of NaMo and joining hands with the very corrupt force of RLD that he fought tooth and nail.
I'd rather have him enjoy the company of his new friends than get out the easy way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

IndoCarib said:


> WTF
> 
> *Nitish Kumar opens backchannel talks with BJP for alliance in Bihar: Report
> *
> http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...with-bjp-for-alliance-in-bihar-report/428155/
> 
> **



I had predicted this right after the elections and some members tried to make fun of It-

The problem with this alliance is that RJD is the senior partner here and they are eating JDU away- Nitish's trick to be the 2nd Lalu for Muslims didn't find many buyers among the Muslims and specially after Shahabuddin- He can say good bye to It-

Also this could be a ploy to bring some sense into the RJD bulls who are leaving no stone un-turned for a possible coup and declaring RJD only govt in a year by breaking JDU and swallowing all of congress- Both JDU and Congress have good numbers of RJD MLAs-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

http://m.ndtv.com/delhi-news/phd-student-missing-for-3-days-found-dead-in-delhis-jnu-hostel-1479025

What happens in JNU?


----------



## kadamba-warrior

indiatester said:


> Not sure man. You know what led to Sushasan babu dumping BJP because of NaMo and joining hands with the very corrupt force of RLD that he fought tooth and nail.
> I'd rather have him enjoy the company of his new friends than get out the easy way.



Exactly! Why give him wiggle room now when he so notoriously hanged BJP out to dry and allied with known thugs like RJD just to stop BJP coming to power?

Besides, his brand of politics of appeasement (Bihar ki 'beti' and all) doesn't suit BJP anyway.

I say let him complete his whole term and let the people who vote for these people also enjoy the fruits of their own labor.

It is a no-brainer really!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlugnPlay

wiseone2 said:


> Most of India was ruled by monarchs for as long as written history existed.
> 
> Let us cut the crap about states being able to decide for themselves. The constitution is forced upon all Indian states. There is no choice.



Only for the idiot children of Macaulay. Read up on all the various Janapada that existed for more than a 1000 years you ignoramus. 

Democracy existed in ALL parts of India right from the Village Panchayat to the Ruler of the kingdom who was elected. 

Here is a list of at least 200 + Janapadas that existed in India and of which there are written records. 

1	Abhira(northern)
2	Abhira(southern)
3	Abhishaha
4	Ahuka
5	Alimadra
6	Anarta
7	Andhaka
8	Andhra
9	Andhravaka
10	Anga
11	Angara-Marisha
12	Antara-Narmada
13	Antargiri
14	Anupa
15	Aparita
16	Arthapa
17	Ashmaka
18	Ashvakuta
19	Atavya
20	Atreya
21	Aundra
22	Avanti
23	Bahirgiri
24	Vahlika
25	Bahula
26	Barbara
27	Bhadra
28	Bhadrakara
29	Bharadvaja
30	Bhargava
31	Bharukachchha
32	Bhogavardhana
33	Bhoja
34	Bhushika
35	Bodha
36	Brahmottara
37	Charmakhandika
38	Kerala
39	China
40	Chola
41	Chulika
42	Koshala(Central)
43	Daṇḍaka
44	Darada
45	Darva
46	Daseraka
47	Dashamalika
48	Dasharna
49	Druhyu
50	Durga
51	Ganaka
52	Gandhara
53	Girigahvara
54	Godha
55	Golangula
56	Gomanta
57	Hamsamarga
58	Hara-Hunaka
59	Haramushika
60	Huhuka
61	Ijika
62	Jaguda
63	Jangala
64	Jneyamarthaka
65	Kachchhika
66	Kalatoyaka
67	Kalinga (central)
68	Kalinga(southern)
69	Kalitaka
70	Kamboja
71	Kantakara
72	Karusha
73	Kashmira
74	Kauśika
75	Kekeya
76	Khasa
77	Kirata
78	Kisanna
79	Kishkindhaka
80	Kolvanna
81	Konkana
82	Kosala(Vindhyan)
83	Kukkuta
84	Kuluta
85	Kulya
86	Kumara
87	Kuninda
88	Kuntala
89	Kurava
90	Kuru
91	Kushalya
92	Kushudra
93	Kuthapravarana
94	Lalhitta
95	Lampaka
96	Madraka
97	Mādreya
98	Magadha
99	Maharashtra
100	Maheya
101	Mahishika
102	Malada
103	Malaka
104	Malavartika
105	Malava
106	Malla
107	Mandala
108	Mandavya
109	Masha
110	Matanga
111	Matsya
112	Maulika
113	Mekala
114	Arbuda
115	Mudagaraka
116	Muka
117	Mushika
118	Nairnika
119	Nalakalika
120	Nasikya
121	Nigarahara
122	Naishadha
123	Pahlava
124	Panaviya
125	Panchala
126	Pandya
127	Parada
128	Parashkara
129	Patachchara
130	Paurika
131	Plushta
132	Pragjyotisha
133	Prasthala
134	Pravanga
135	Pravijaya
136	Priyalaukika
137	Puleya
138	Pulinda
139	Pundra
140	Rakshasa
141	Ramatha
142	Rupasa
143	Sainika
144	Shalva
145	Saraja
146	Sarasvata
147	Sarika
148	Surashtra
149	Saushalya
150	Sauvira
151	Setuka
152	Shabara
153	Shaka
154	Shashikhadraka
155	Shatadruja
156	Shatpura
157	Shulakara
158	Surparaka
159	Sindhu
160	Sirala
161	Shudra
162	Sujaraka
163	Suparshva
164	Shurasena
165	Taittrika
166	Talagana
167	Tamara
168	Tamas
169	Tamralipataka
170	Tangana
171	Tangana
172	Tapasa
173	Tilanga
174	Tomara
175	Tosala
176	Traipura
177	Trigarta
178	Tumbura
179	Tumura
180	Tundikera
181	Turnapada
182	Tushara
183	Udbhida
184	Urna
185	Utkala
186	Uttamarna
187	Vaishikya
188	Vanavasika
189	Vanga
190	Vangeya
191	Kashi
192	Vatadhana
193	Vatsa
194	Vatsiya
195	Vaidarbha
196	Videha
197	Vaidisha
198	Vindhyamulika
199	Vitihotra
200	Vrika
201	Yamaka
202	Yavana



Soumitra said:


> A foothold in Bihar will b good for BJP



You mean like the last 2 terms BJP had with Nitish kumar which resulted in EROSION of the BJP in Bihar ? BJP came back in Bihar AFTER dumping Nitish kumar.



Soumitra said:


> Aa gay ooth pahaad ke neeche. I think he finally understood the deal with the devil. Nitish was a very good administrator till ambition and ego did him in.
> 
> If he had been the part of NDA he would have got a good ministry at the centre and if by chance BJP got just 200 odd seats the post of deputy PM



He was such a good administrate that he tried to have Modi assassinated by allowing for Bombs to be placed in his political meeting that resulted in the death of a few 'bhakts' Indians. 

How about his role as "good administrator" who almost allowed one of India's worst Terrorist to escape ? 

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...yasin-bhatkal-indian-mujahideen/1/305528.html

Clearly he is the man you want at the centre in charge of a MINISTRY no less. That way terrorists can have a free hand and we can have more appeasement policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A_Poster

indiatester said:


> What is the impact of SP infighting on UP polls.
> I'd think that the muslim vote bank will abandon SP and shift to BSP. This IMO will help BSP to create the next govt. in UP.




Mayawati has won.

For BJP to do well in election, SP needed to do well too so that it could split Muslim votes between itself and BSP.

Now BSP has both dalit and muslim vote bank.



indiatester said:


> Not sure man. You know what led to Sushasan babu dumping BJP because of NaMo and joining hands with the very corrupt force of RLD that he fought tooth and nail.
> I'd rather have him enjoy the company of his new friends than get out the easy way.




Nitish's disintegration in Bihar suits BJP well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Bitter Melon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A_Poster

Soumitra said:


>



ROFL...

An interview broadcast on evening/night of Dhanteras. Even a feral dog would not watch it.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

IndoCarib said:


> WTF
> 
> *Nitish Kumar opens backchannel talks with BJP for alliance in Bihar: Report
> *
> http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...with-bjp-for-alliance-in-bihar-report/428155/
> 
> **



Niku is a bsatard. Should never trust him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> Aa gay ooth pahaad ke neeche. I think he finally understood the deal with the devil. Nitish was a very good administrator till ambition and ego did him in.
> 
> If he had been the part of NDA he would have got a good ministry at the centre and if by chance BJP got just 200 odd seats the post of deputy PM


UP/Bihar is very important for 2019 we already have a divided SP in UP So It will be advantage BJP if Nitish fights the election alone in bihar like he did in 2014 so it's better not to take him back


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791280608911564802


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791659948325363713

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TimePass

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791659948325363713



lol...how did you dig up this treasure ? 

Portrait of the "great man" who died of Syphilis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

*Supreme Court has done well in defining secularism, not Hinduism*

A constitutional bench of the Supreme Court hearing the case of using religion during elections to seek votes asked a question on Thursday (28 October) that should have been asked a long ago.

In our public discourse, we hear a lot about "secularism”. But can secularism remain aloof from religion?, the Apex Court asked, saying " it will be difficult to accept as a proposition that a political party should have nothing to do with religion and those who have something to do with it must cease to be political parties”. But this was not all. The Bench then went on to ask, "Secularism does not mean aloofness to religion but giving equal treatment to every religion. Religion and caste are vital aspects of our public life. Can it be possible to completely separate religion and caste from politics?”

While an answer to the ticklish question that the Supreme Court has asked will be different from different parties that have approached (are approaching, something the CPM did on Thursday) the Court, the most notable component of that question happens to be "secularism”. The Apex Court now defines secularism to be "equal treatment to every religion”, a definition that has eluded the political and intellectual consensus in this country so far.



Ironically, "secularism" has been never defined by its political and intellectual champions in India. Though the 42nd Amendment in 1975 by Indira Gandhi's Congress government did incorporate the word "secularism" to the preamble of our Constitution, it did not define what secularism was. Ironically, her Congress party, which dominated the then Rajya Sabha in 1978, foiled an attempt to actually define secularism as "equal respect to all religions" by defeating an amendment bill to that effect, the bill that had already been cleared in the Lok Sabha during the Janata regime of Morarji Desai.

In my considered view, the absence of a clear definition of secularism in our political parlance has created two problems. One, it has resulted in a situation where we witness "communal politicians" becoming "secular" overnight and vice versa, with everything depending on the political convenience of the parties and their supporters. Secondly, the way it has been practiced in India, secularism has been reduced to be essentially anti-Hindu but pro-minorities viewpoints or measures. And this has been systematically promoted by what is known as Nehruvianism, the Left-Liberal framework that dominates Indian public discourse.

It is instructive here to note that in 1949, Nehru had said that 'to talk of Hindu culture would injure India's interests'. He had admitted more than once that by education he was an Englishman, by views an internationalist, by culture a Muslim, and a Hindu only by accidental birth. In 1953, Nehru had written to Kailash Nath Katju: "In practice, the individual Hindu is more intolerant and more narrow-minded than almost any person in any other country.”

Of course, Nehru did the right thing by trying to remove some degraded practices within Hinduism, but the problem with him was that he was not bothered about the similar reforms in other religions. Nehru codified the Hindu personnel laws (concerning Hindus' diverse customs, rituals and practices) in 1956, but he backtracked on doing so towards Muslim personal law. No wonder why J B Kriplani, a veteran socialist, opposed the Hindu Code Bill on the ground that the Nehru government was "communal”. Kriplani had told Nehru, "If you want to have a divorce for Hindu community, have it; but have it for Catholic community also. I tell you this is the democratic way, the other is the communal way. It is not the Mahasabhites who alone are communal, it is the government also that is communal, whatever it may say. I charge you with communalism because you are bringing forward a law about monogamy only for the Hindu community. You must bring it to the Muslim community. Take it from me that the Muslim community is prepared to have it but you are not brave enough to do it."

It is under Nehruvian secularism that the Government appoints trustees to manages Hindu temples (and _maths_) of Viswanath, Tirupati, Puri, Nathdwara and Guruvayur. But the same Government considers it "communal” to do likewise in the case of masjids, churches and Gurudwaras. Secularism of the Nehruvian variety says that it is "progressive” to denounce a Hindu Swami for trying to influence his or her followers, but it is "communal” to raise finger at those who issue fatwas and hukamnamas.

As Arun Shourie has pointed out in his book _Religion in Politics_, "*during the freedom struggle, if you looked upon a Muslim as being someone apart, as being someone other than just a human being like yourself, the 'progressive' was bound to brand you 'communal'*. *Today, unless you look upon the Muslim as separate, that is, unless you see him as a Muslim rather than as just a human being like yourself, the 'progressive' brands you 'communal'*. Fifty years ago when a Hindu scholar by his deep study perceived and wrote about _The Essential Unity of All Religions_' – the title of Bhagwan Das' famous work –* that was looked upon as humanist scholarship at its best. Today when a scholar points to the identity of what is taught in Granth Sahib and what is taught in say, the Hindu Bhakti tradition, it is taken as proof positive of a deep conspiracy to swallow Sikhism*”.

In fact, India today is much more divided than what it was at the time of partition in 1947, thanks to the perverse manner in which secularism or for that matter "the identity politics” is being practiced in the country. The victims of any crime or injustice these days are being seen in terms of their religions and castes, not as normal human beings who are all equal under Indian laws. What is worse, depending on their identities, both the victims and the guilty must get "different” treatments, if we go by the demands of the so-called secularists.

And these "secular” double standards are seen in the politics of the country.

In fact, the Congress manifesto in January 1989 for the Mizoram election promised to promote 'Christian socialism'. It stated "As Christians, it is our bounden duty to proclaim the gospel. To fulfill this irreversible responsibility we need secularism in letter and spirit… It is but reasonable that the Christian should lend support to the Congress.”

Similarly, in his book _Communal Road to Secular Kerala_, sociologist George Mathew has described how late Indira Gandhi wooed the Church to issue directives to vote in favor of the Congress lead UDF in the early 1980s. The Christian Bishops appealed for support to only those candidates who believed in God, with an obvious reference to UDF led by the Congress. And we all know how the Rajiv Gandhi government overturned the Supreme Court judgment on the famous Shah Bano case by bringing about a fresh legislation in the Parliament, with a clear motive to woo the Muslim electorate.

The moral of the story is thus clear. There cannot be true secularism unless all the religions in India are treated equally under Indian laws and politics is liberated from the hegemony (not necessarily influence) of religion. The Supreme Court has done well in providing a definition of secularism. In that sense, the ongoing case should be the referral point for defining secularism, not Hinduism.

----------------

Thanks to our incompetent, corrupt and political sycophant civil society which failed to understand the problems in our country, forget about how to tackle them, pushing majority of people towards right wing. All they care about is funds they receive from outside, actually they are addicted to earn for nothing productive. Indian social science @holes have barely contributed to humanity, all they do is follow ideologies created by foreigners Maosh**s, Marxsh**s, others .They teach rest of Indians while themselves are thugs, criminals and rapists which is not expected from them at least .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Copied from a FB page

Political Tricks of the left:-
1)Saul Alinsky's 12 rules for radicals

2)"The Left has a narrative where the Right is designated evil.
As a conservative, your actions don't matter, you are always evil.
Only conservatives care about principles and honour and integrity.
Since you are 'evil', the Left regards all means to defeat you morally appreciable.
It doesn't matter whether you are genocidal or not, the Left will brand you gullible and your leaders genocidal to malign you as fascists.
The Left only seeks to convince enough people that you're indeed the evil they claim you're, thoroughly convinced of their own moral superiority.
Since you are the greatest evil anyone could possibly imagine, violence has to be embraced to defeat you and all violence is justified.
As a result, the leftist ecosystem manages to instigate enough people to commit violence against conservatives, thus initiating a cycle.
The ecosystem justifies all violence against you while asserting that those you commit even in self defense confirms their assumptions.
If a leftist commits violence, it's because conservatives are Nazi. If some conservatives fight back, they commit violence because they're Nazis.
How can you blame anyone for using violence against Nazis? Violence against Nazis is a perfectly honorable act, is it not?
The conservatives should just accept that they're fascists regardless of their nonexistent genocidal tendencies and act accordingly.
*The enemy is not honorable, honor doesn't matter.
The enemy is not principled, principles don't matter.
The enemy lacks integrity, integrity doesn't matter.
The enemy regards you as a threat to their mortal existence.
Reciprocate their sentiments*."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Secular Politicians of Lucknow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TimePass

Darmashkian said:


> Copied from a FB page
> 
> Political Tricks of the left:-
> 1)Saul Alinsky's 12 rules for radicals
> 
> 2)"The Left has a narrative where the Right is designated evil.
> As a conservative, your actions don't matter, you are always evil.
> Only conservatives care about principles and honour and integrity.
> Since you are 'evil', the Left regards all means to defeat you morally appreciable.
> It doesn't matter whether you are genocidal or not, the Left will brand you gullible and your leaders genocidal to malign you as fascists.
> The Left only seeks to convince enough people that you're indeed the evil they claim you're, thoroughly convinced of their own moral superiority.
> Since you are the greatest evil anyone could possibly imagine, violence has to be embraced to defeat you and all violence is justified.
> As a result, the leftist ecosystem manages to instigate enough people to commit violence against conservatives, thus initiating a cycle.
> The ecosystem justifies all violence against you while asserting that those you commit even in self defense confirms their assumptions.
> If a leftist commits violence, it's because conservatives are Nazi. If some conservatives fight back, they commit violence because they're Nazis.
> How can you blame anyone for using violence against Nazis? Violence against Nazis is a perfectly honorable act, is it not?
> The conservatives should just accept that they're fascists regardless of their nonexistent genocidal tendencies and act accordingly.
> *The enemy is not honorable, honor doesn't matter.
> The enemy is not principled, principles don't matter.
> The enemy lacks integrity, integrity doesn't matter.
> The enemy regards you as a threat to their mortal existence.
> Reciprocate their sentiments*."



The 'secular's will not admit it, but Islam says the same thing about 'kafirs'. 

Same approach, similar results.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

*दिवाली स्पेशल : जानिए बाजार में आए इन अनोखे पटाखों के बारे में*
28, Oct 2016 By Ritesh Sinha

भारत. हर साल की तरह इस साल भी दीपावली में बाजार तरह-तरह के पटाखों से सज गए हैं। लेकिन इस साल कुछ विशेष नामों वाले पटाखे भी बाज़ार में आए हैं जिसे लोग बहुत पसंद कर रहे हैं। आप भी देखिए इन धमाकेदार पटाखों की क्या विशेषता है और इन्हें चलाते समय क्या क्या सावधानी बरतनी चाहिए-





अजब गजब पटाखे
(1) नरेंद्र मोदी एटम बम- ये बम बाजार में सबसे ज्यादा बिक रहे हैं। ये बम पहले देश-विदेश ज्यादा घूमते थे, लेकिन जमकर आलोचना होने के बाद आजकल देश में ही ज्यादा फोड़े जाते हैं। देश के कुछ हिस्सों में इन्हें “सर्जिकल स्ट्राइक” बम भी कहा जाता है।

(2) राहुल गाँधी सुतली बम- इन बमों में आग लगा देने के बाद भी पता नहीं चलता है कि आग लगी भी है या नहीं। अलग अलग राज्यों की धूप में सुखाकर देखने के बाद भी ये बम ज्यादा आवाज नहीं करते और प्रायः फुस्स हो जाते हैं।

(3) मुलायम सिंह लड़ी- मुलायम सिंग लड़ी में बहुत सारे छोटे-छोटे पटाखे जुड़े रहते हैं। इन लड़ियों को बहुत सम्हाल कर रखना पड़ता है वरना ‘अमर सिंग छाप माचिस’ के संपर्क में आने से ये अपने डिब्बे में ही ब्लास्ट हो जाते हैं।

(4) केजरीवाल हैण्ड ग्रेनेड- इन पटाखों को फोड़ते समय बहुत सावधानी बरतनी चाहिए। ग्रेनेड में आग लगाने के बाद इसे दूसरों पर फेंककर वहां से भाग जाना चाहिए। इनकी मारक क्षमता कई राज्यों तक होती है।

(5) ट्रिपल तलाक बम- ये पटाखे इसी साल लांच हुए हैं और फूटने पर तीन बार आवाज करते हैं। भाजपा से जुड़े लोगों को इन पटाखों से दूर रहने की सलाह दी जाती है।

(6) रोहित शर्मा फुस्स बम- ये बम अच्छे ‘शॉट’ तो लगाते हैं लेकिन ज्यादा देर तक आवाज नहीं कर पाते। दस बीस बार फुस्स होने के बाद ये अचानक जोर से फट पड़ते हैं और आसपास के लोगों को ‘चौंका’ देते हैं। इतनी बड़ी कमी होने के बावजूद ये बाज़ार से बाहर क्यों नहीं हुए हैं इसका पता नहीं चल पाया है।

(7) अन्ना हजारे अनारदाना- ये अनारदाने कुछ देर के लिए पूरे आँगन में रौशनी तो कर देते हैं लेकिन थोड़ी ही देर बाद फिर से अँधेरा छा जाता है। अनारदानों से निकली चिंगारी कभी कभी आग बन जाती है।

इन पटाखों के आलावा और भी कई विशेष पटाखे हैं जिन्हें लोग बहुत पसंद कर रहे हैं।


----------



## A_Poster

Darmashkian said:


> Copied from a FB page
> 
> Political Tricks of the left:-
> 1)Saul Alinsky's 12 rules for radicals
> 
> 2)"The Left has a narrative where the Right is designated evil.
> As a conservative, your actions don't matter, you are always evil.
> Only conservatives care about principles and honour and integrity.
> Since you are 'evil', the Left regards all means to defeat you morally appreciable.
> It doesn't matter whether you are genocidal or not, the Left will brand you gullible and your leaders genocidal to malign you as fascists.
> The Left only seeks to convince enough people that you're indeed the evil they claim you're, thoroughly convinced of their own moral superiority.
> Since you are the greatest evil anyone could possibly imagine, violence has to be embraced to defeat you and all violence is justified.
> As a result, the leftist ecosystem manages to instigate enough people to commit violence against conservatives, thus initiating a cycle.
> The ecosystem justifies all violence against you while asserting that those you commit even in self defense confirms their assumptions.
> If a leftist commits violence, it's because conservatives are Nazi. If some conservatives fight back, they commit violence because they're Nazis.
> How can you blame anyone for using violence against Nazis? Violence against Nazis is a perfectly honorable act, is it not?
> The conservatives should just accept that they're fascists regardless of their nonexistent genocidal tendencies and act accordingly.
> *The enemy is not honorable, honor doesn't matter.
> The enemy is not principled, principles don't matter.
> The enemy lacks integrity, integrity doesn't matter.
> The enemy regards you as a threat to their mortal existence.
> Reciprocate their sentiments*."




I read Saul Alnisky's 12 rules and I think they are commonsensical and right wingers have applied them to as much success as leftists in India. Only people who have used them more efficiently than rightwingers and leftists are Christians who use them to chip away at Hindu festivals by trying to get everything (Fircrackers, colours, processions, sports) banned or shame Hindus into leaving them altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## magudi

Congis might win Twitter trends with paid bots having Hindu names but never popular support thanks to morons like this.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793324038474969088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R&D

A_Poster said:


> I read Saul Alnisky's 12 rules and I think they are commonsensical and right wingers have applied them to as much success as leftists in India. Only people who have used them more efficiently than rightwingers and leftists are Christians who use them to chip away at Hindu festivals by trying to get everything (Fircrackers, colours, processions, sports) banned or shame Hindus into leaving them altogether.



In Dharma there are rules of engagement. 

In Adharma there are no rules of engagement. The end justify the means. 

Right wingers attempt to live by dharma, but it is very difficult to act by dharma when you are loosing the battle and the war. 

So the real question is when does it become fair for krishn to cover the sky with is disc and create an illusion that the time for battle is over so that Arjun can kill Jayadrath , or yudhistir to say "Aswatham Hatha ..... kunjarah"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

AAP Strikes again. Gabbar singh's account suspended after tweet to Arvind Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

magudi said:


> Congis might win Twitter trends with paid bots having Hindu names but never popular support thanks to morons like this.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793324038474969088



May be they were not allowed to celebrate Diwali inside the jail so as a revenge they have decided to join some social organizations like SIMI/IM/Let/JeM/ISIS to produce and blast Diwali Crackers in some public places . But the biggest point is how intolerant the Modi government is to not allow these guys to blast Diwali crackers


----------



## noksss

OROP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793817366421508101

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793808560434061313

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

noksss said:


> OROP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793817366421508101
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793808560434061313



I have a theory that in India, every well-meaning social movements give birth to opportunistic parties that only feed on the despair and anger of the gullible people like vultures.

JP movement directly or indirectly gave birth to Mandal politics that is still feeding on the less fortunate people of backward classes while doing absolutely NOTHING to elevate their living standards.

Anna's anti-corruption movement gave rise to AAP that not only hijacked the whole moment against corruption, but also embraced the very people that they were supposed to fight - *both literally and figuratively*!

AAP has totally destroyed any credibility that was left for fight against corruption. From now on, people will only look with suspicion if anybody claims to be fighting against corruption - just the way people feel nauseated by Mandal parties that play castiest politics in the garb of fighting for the socially down-trodden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Army Veteran Encouraged To Commit Suicide? Sources Say Probe Needed*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/army...probe-needed-1620668?pfrom=home-lateststories

I knew it. Congress desperately needed a weapon to corner govt after BJP's surgical strike gloat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A_Poster

R&D said:


> In Dharma there are rules of engagement.
> 
> In Adharma there are no rules of engagement. The end justify the means.
> 
> Right wingers attempt to live by dharma, but it is very difficult to act by dharma when you are loosing the battle and the war.
> 
> So the real question is when does it become fair for krishn to cover the sky with is disc and create an illusion that the time for battle is over so that Arjun can kill Jayadrath , or yudhistir to say "Aswatham Hatha ..... kunjarah"




Then right wingers should embrace adharma in dealing with threats to their existence.

The modus-operandi of Christians has remain unchanged for two millenniums. Even during reign of Hadrian ,full 239 years before Christians were able to convert a Roman emperor and 257 years before Christians declared practice of Roman religions punishable by death, Pliny the younger reported Christians attacking sacrifice rituals to Roman gods, and subsequent fall in those sacrifices in outer provinces (Judea, Cappadoica, and Osroene) due to activities of Christians.

Destroying a society from within, weakening a religion by attacking its rituals and spirituality, shaming people into abandoning their religion by fear mongering and propaganda has been modus-operandi of Christians ,when they are not in power, before they commence with actual genocide by use of state power.

History may not repeat itself but it does resonate.Tolerance to Christianity and Islam has always been reciprocated with genocide. Thus we should learn from history and apply Chankyan principles of sam,dam,dand,bhed to deal with such recalcitrant enemy, and destroy its support ecosystem in media, leftist academia, NGOs; but at the same time refrain from direct attacks as it feed into propaganda machine and martyr complex of Christians. We need to adopt methods of our enemy to defeat him, lest Modi prove to be just an Indian version of Julian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> *Army Veteran Encouraged To Commit Suicide? Sources Say Probe Needed*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/army...probe-needed-1620668?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> I knew it. Congress desperately needed a weapon to corner govt after BJP's surgical strike gloat



Exactly and they have started but whatever they do they would still remain an underdog in the coming UP election 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ongress-against-Modi/articleshow/55215028.cms

But the government should start an effective counter campaign from now as we are just 2.5 years away from the next election hope Modi and team wakes up from the slumber


----------



## R&D

A_Poster said:


> Then right wingers should embrace adharma in dealing with threats to their existence.
> 
> The modus-operandi of Christians has remain unchanged for two millenniums. Even during reign of Hadrian ,full 239 years before Christians were able to convert a Roman emperor and 257 years before Christians declared practice of Roman religions punishable by death, Pliny the younger reported Christians attacking sacrifice rituals to Roman gods, and subsequent fall in those sacrifices in outer provinces (Judea, Cappadoica, and Osroene) due to activities of Christians.
> 
> Destroying a society from within, weakening a religion by attacking its rituals and spirituality, shaming people into abandoning their religion by fear mongering and propaganda has been modus-operandi of Christians ,when they are not in power, before they commence with actual genocide by use of state power.
> 
> History may not repeat itself but it does resonate.Tolerance to Christianity and Islam has always been reciprocated with genocide. Thus we should learn from history and apply Chankyan principles of sam,dam,dand,bhed to deal with such recalcitrant enemy, and destroy its support ecosystem in media, leftist academia, NGOs; but at the same time refrain from direct attacks as it feed into propaganda machine and martyr complex of Christians. We need to adopt methods of our enemy to defeat him, lest Modi prove to be just an Indian version of Julian.



If the Right wingers embrace Adharma then the fight for dharma is lost. Then what are the right wingers fighting for ? 

I have no illusions about how christianity and islam attacks Hinduism and constantly works to destroy it, but the way forward cannot be to christians or muslims in the guise of defending hinduism. Because that is what you are advocating. Adopting the values systems (or lack of ) of these religions. Becoming more of Macaulay children than we already are. 

Let us first raise awareness about what Dharma is and what Hindu values systems are all about. THEN we can go around defending it. For now it appears that eating 'beef' is part of Hindu value system when in reality it is christian value system disguised as Hindu value system. 

First know what is it that you are fighting for.

A Ram Mandir in Ayodhya would be meaningless if the ideals of Ram Rajya is thrown out of the window in our search for expediency.


----------



## 911

Intolerance on rise, gagging of media:
http://m.firstpost.com/india/take-n...nsitive-data-on-pathankot-attack-3086868.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

911 said:


> Intolerance on rise, gagging of media:
> http://m.firstpost.com/india/take-n...nsitive-data-on-pathankot-attack-3086868.html



Ndtv India to be off air on November 9-10 for violations of norms during Pathankot attack. and look at some of the reactions


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794204771716661248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794152113194594305

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> Ndtv India to be off air on November 9-10 for violations of norms during Pathankot attack. and look at some of the reactions
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794204771716661248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794152113194594305


Free media does not mean that you leak national security sensitive information. the Editor should be tried under the official secrets act

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> Ndtv India to be off air on November 9-10 for violations of norms during Pathankot attack. and look at some of the reactions
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794204771716661248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794152113194594305



Do these self styled guardians of free speech even know why the channel was banned ? Is national interest squat to these people ??

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ck-coverage/story-ABLkwpoDHpmS4rdg5jSUCK.html

Television channel NDTV India will be taken off air for a day on November 9 after an inter-ministerial committee deemed that it had violated broadcast norms while reporting on the Pathankot terror attack this January.

The ministry of information and broadcasting announced the decision on Thursday after the committee concluded that the channel had revealed *“strategically-sensitive” details of the air base* while relaying news from the spot during the terror attack on January 2.

The report said the anchor and correspondent of the *channel gave away information about the number of terrorists holed* up in a building situated in an area meant for Air Force personnel and details about how the army was planning to take them down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

While indian Media is busy with the missing JNU student the below happened
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/fastest-partnership-ive-ever-struck-indian-government-akshay-kothari


----------



## Soumitra

*GST Rate Structure Finanlised, Slabs From 5% To 28%*
Finance Minister Arun Jaitley, who heads the GST Council that has state finance ministers as members, on Thursday announced four main tax slabs, ranging from 5 per cent to 28 per cent under the goods and services tax (GST) - 5 per cent, 12 per cent, 18 per cent and 28 per cent.

The *rates agreed by the GST Council* have to be approved by Parliament, which meets from November 19 for the winter session. Once implemented, the new indirect tax regime - GST - will subsume various taxes including excise, services tax, octroi and other levies and the proceeds will be shared between the Centre and states.

Mr Jaitley said individual items which will fall under different tax slabs will be decided later. 

*Here's how GST could impact you:*

1) Mr Jaitley said that under the GST rate structure, several items, comprising about 50 per cent of the consumer inflation index, would not attract zero tax. Food grains used by common people would be in the zero tax category, he added.

2) Items of mass consumption would come under the 5 per cent GST rate, said Mr Jaitley. (*Also read*: *GST to be ess regressive with lower tax band at 5%, say experts*)

3) The finance minister said there would be two standard rates - the rates at which bulk of the goods would be taxed - of 12 per cent and 18 per cent.

4) The minister said that under the current rate, several manufactured items including most white goods (such as refrigerator, washing machine, etc.) are taxed at an excise rate of 12.5 per cent and VAT of 14.5 per cent. Along with the cascading effect, these items are taxed at a combined 30-31 per cent, he said. These items will now be taxed at 28 per cent, he added.

5) Mr Jaitley said that several items in this which is now being used increasingly by the lower middle class are likely to be transferred to the 18 per cent rate.

6) Earlier, the government had proposed GST slabs at 6 per cent, 12 per cent, 18 per cent or 26 per cent. Mr Jaitley said the higher tax rate of 28 per cent will help to offset losses in the other three tax brackets.

7) Mahesh Jaising, partner at BMR & Associates LLP, said that India Inc is worried about the items that will fall under the 28 per cent slab as it is higher than the earlier proposed rate of 26 per cent.

8) Mr Jaitley didn't elaborate which tax rate will apply to services that contribute nearly 60 per cent of India's $2 trillion economy. Mr Jaising of BMR & Associates said that the services could fall under both 12 per cent and 18 per cent slabs, with the essential ones in the 12 per cent category. Currently, the service tax rate is 15 per cent.

9) A cess would be levied on products such as tobacco, luxury cars and aerated drinks on top of the 28 per cent tax bracket, Mr Jaitley said.

10) Mr Jaitley said that the GST rate on gold will be later decided by the Council.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Rajdeep Sardesai still butturt over the election of Modi

*Tele-democracy, theirs and ours*
Television gave oxygen to Trump’s campaign. It has, to an extent, skewed voter choices in India as well.

The latest opinion polls in the US are suggesting a much tighter race for the country’s presidency but the debate in Washington DC, at least, has slowly shifted from “will Trump be the next US president” to “gee, how did someone like Trump get so close to the White House”. This mood shift reflects the belated realisation that the US could be electing a man who is clearly unsuited to the job, someone whose outrageous remarks evoke as much anger as mirth across large parts of the country. It will still take an electoral miracle for Trump to win but in assessing his ascent, one may wish to reflect on a trend which holds relevance for India too: Did the billionaire real estate tycoon get this far because television gave him the oxygen to sustain what has been a made for television campaign like no other America has seen in recent times?

From the day he emerged as a presidential candidate almost a year ago, Trump has been seen and heard across US television networks with 24 x7 frequency. The camera has followed his every move, tracked his every soundbyte with a relentless gaze. Without spending half the money that Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton has, Trump has been assured constant prime time coverage. As a former reality television star, Trump perhaps knew that if he kept spewing bizarre rhetoric, the giant television machine, in the maddening race for ratings, would lap him up. While Hillary has appeared scripted and rehearsed, Trump has thrived on the sensational. In a sense, Trump challenged the “liberal” media consensus by building an alternate right-wing propaganda machine. It is no coincidence that the rise of Trump coincided with the exponential growth in right-wing television networks like Fox and vocally conservative websites like Breitbart. For much of the campaign, these media groups have been in an endless embrace with a man who was appealing to the more base instincts of the American voter by playing on fears of race, immigration and the loss of jobs to “outsiders”.

It is not just the US, though, where the notion of a “tele-democracy” threatens to skew voter choices. The 2014 general elections in India saw, for the first time perhaps, the principal battleground shifting from the maidan to the media. Narendra Modi’s initial spectacular rise owes much to the fact that he understood and mastered the television game quickly enough. In the build-up to the general elections, Modi orchestrated a series of well-planned “events”, all designed to appeal to prime time television audiences. His oratorical style made him ideally suited for news television: By the end, he was often seen twice or thrice in a single day making a live speech. Like Trump, Modi too romanced the voter through the TV camera lens. The young voter who is exposed to a 360 degree media bombardment seemed particularly enthused by the idea of politics as reality television with right-wing dominated social media and the Internet becoming echo chambers for the noise of an increasingly “nationalistic” agenda.

There is another parallel. In the US, it is only now that the media has put the Trump campaign through a rigorous fact-checking process. For a long time, he was simply allowed to get away with making his exaggerated claims. In the 2014 elections too, Modi’s much-hyped Gujarat model was similarly unquestioned: His charismatic style was seen to be enough to guarantee the eyeballs. When he, for example, claimed that he would ensure five crore jobs once elected to office, no one bothered to check what the employment figures for Gujarat really were. Modi, like Trump, was box office: No mainstream media wants to challenge a telegenic political superstar since there is an incestuous edge to the equation. Moreover, if Modi had mastered the television narrative, his principal rival Rahul Gandhi floundered when put before a television screen. The contrast could not have been more stark.

And yet, where the Modi brand of tele-democracy has scored over Trump is that the former understood the importance of message discipline during a long campaign. Not once did Modi stray from his central message of promising “acche din” through muscular leadership. By contrast, Trump has allowed his rumbustious style to get the better of him by getting into needless personal battles with his opponents. Maybe that is the difference between a pracharak trained in the austere world of a shakha and a buccaneer businessman used to the high life of New York. Another major difference is that while Trump’s populist demagoguery is built around the politics of fear, Modi successfully re-invented himself as a messiah of hope in 2014.

There are, however, limitations to the “tele-democracy” model in the Indian context. Yes, television can guarantee instant recognition, it cannot always decide voting preferences. A Mayawati, for example, shuns television interviews, a Jayalalithaa is openly contemptuous of the media as is a Mamata Banerjee or even a Naveen Patnaik. And yet, they are all formidable political figures. Identity politics, in particular, goes well beyond neatly choreographed television campaigns. A Dalit in the heart of Bundelkhand will probably vote for Mayawati because she represents a caste identity that is distinctive and empowering. In the complex maze of caste and regional arithmetic, television alone cannot make or mar electoral fortunes, especially in the rural heartland (the BJP did, interestingly, make use of video raths to get its message across to “media dark” villages in the 2014 elections).

But as Indian politics gets more “presidential” in nature, where ideology is sacrificed at the altar of individualism, the importance of the media machine will grow in manufacturing hype around larger than life figures. Issues may end up mattering less than well-crafted soundbytes, especially amongst urban middle class audiences. Arvind Kejriwal’s meteoric rise, for example, owes much to the fact that his anti-corruption movement was almost born in a television studio. That the same television cameras now seek to bring him down is proof that the camera is a double-edged sword. Even in the US, the very television “circus” that seemed to be awestruck by the rise of Trump now seems to be gleefully celebrating his likely downfall. The medium may be the message but it can’t be taken for granted.

A desperate Trump has now put a plan B in action: He says he will set up a Trump TV channel, should he lose on November 8. Interestingly, Modi’s supporters had also planned to experiment with NaMo TV at one stage. Indeed, unless mainstream television news restores its moral compass, it will become fodder for telegenic political demagogues and soundbyte warriors.


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rahul and Arvind are frustrated that NaMo doesn't respond to their dead body politics!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Rahul and Kejriwal become laughing stock on Twitter after police detention*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ver-orop-suicide-politics/humour/55244933.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Leftist liberals have a problem with Swachh Bharat Abhiyan too

*Tearing up the Constitution to Wipe India Clean: How Haryana is Trying to End Open Defecation*
BY SACHIN RAO ON 03/11/2016 • 2 COMMENTS
*SHARE THIS:*

Print
More


*The social objective is being converted into a writ that all must obey, with the state seeing citizens who are forced by poverty into open defecation as unsightly and inconvenient aberrations who must be bent and broken if need be.*



Rather than fund toilets for the poor, the Swachh Bharat cess is paying to implement an agenda that borders upon despotic. Credit: Reuters

An early morning walk in the Badagaon village in Haryana’s Karnal district reveals an unusual site. The government apparatus in the village is out in full strength and in a state of alertness that is not commonly associated with _sarkari karmacharis_. _Anganwadi_ workers, ASHAs, school teachers, health officials, secretarial staff and elected _panchayat_representatives have all been up since the crack of dawn, bundled up against the cold and armed with whistles, torches and the occasional stick. They man posts at various points in the village under the watchful eyes of senior district and block officers. What is their daily mission? To locate those defecating in the open, blow whistles, shine torches and proceed to accost, shame, cajole and intimidate such people so that they would feel compelled to change their morning routine.

Conversations with the victims of these shamings and messages circulating on social media suggest these encounters are far from benign. Verbal abuse, pictures clicked in compromising positions and degrading treatment are common occurrences. One particularly disturbing video shows a government officer full of righteous indignation making a terrified youngster hold his ears, do sit-ups and promise never to go in the open again. The young boy is then grabbed by the hand and moved into brighter light and made to repeat this act of dehumanising submission for the benefit of the camera. In addition to the vigilantism of the local officialdom, those defecating in the open are subject to a Rs 500 fine that state officials have ‘facilitated’ the local panchayat to enact. This is not the work of a stray over-enthusiastic official. This is the frontline of the Haryana government’s systematic assault upon those who stand inconveniently in the path of their march towards declaring the state free of open defecation.




A government officer is seen punishing a youngster. Credit: Sachin Rao

The nearly 100 families in Badagaon who are the victims of this daily intimidation are the poorest and most desperate residents of the village. They include destitute people, widows and aged couples with no one to support them. They are almost all Dalits and daily-wage labourers with no land, no assets, no saved money and no steady source of income. Their houses are invariably compact hovels of a few hundred square-feet, usually in the most squalid quarter where the village’s drain and garbage accumulate. Even a few minutes spent visiting their homes and speaking with them makes it quite obvious that they defecate in the open not because they are anti-social, unaware or criminal, but because the crushing circumstances of their lives leave them with no other option.

Some, like a father who wakes his children before dawn and cycles many kilometres from the village, are trying to find a way around the intimidation. But for most, the daily abuse is having an effect. Desperate attempts to build a toilet are now common in every house. These toilets are usually without walls and share the tiny space inside the house with _chullahs_, stored drinking water, sleeping infants and scattered schoolbooks. The effluents from these toilets flow into a pit dug in the middle of the house that is covered with a cement lid. With government subsidy for constructing toilets drying up in the last two years, these efforts are being funded by loans from local moneylenders. These toilets might get these families out of the village fields but not with out damaging their health, finances and self-esteem along the way.

These events are perverse on several fronts. A laudable social objective is being converted into a writ that all must comply with, irrespective of cost or consequence. In the enforcement of the writ, the state is viewing citizens who are forced by poverty into open defecation as unsightly and inconvenient aberrations who must be bent and broken if need be. Verbal abuse, fear, humiliation, intimidation and financial threats are being deployed as instruments in this subjugation of the most vulnerable people in society. Government servants are deploying these instruments to terrorise the very citizens they are meant to serve. Finally, rather than fund toilets for the poor, the Swachh Bharat cess most of us are shelling out is paying to implement an agenda that borders upon despotic. It seems as if the Haryana government is seeking to wipe India clean with the ripped up pages of the constitution.

The Haryana government has mistaken a democratic mandate to represent, protect and serve every citizen as a license to impose, by force if necessary, its norms upon every Haryanvi. The irony is that this myopic view of democratic governance leaves the state government incapable of seeing the one road to achieve its Swachh Bharat objectives. If at all they had been asked, the poor would have told the government that the only way to ensure that Haryana is free of open defecation is to make sure every Haryanvi has a house and an income big enough to accommodate a toilet.

The ubiquitous logo of the Swachh Bharat Abhiyan is the round glasses worn by a man whose talisman in life said, “…Whenever you are in doubt, or when the self becomes too much with you, apply the following test. Recall the face of the poorest and the weakest man whom you may have seen, and ask yourself, if the step you contemplate is going to be of any use to him. Will he gain anything by it? Will it restore him to a control over his own life and destiny? In other words, will it lead to swaraj for the hungry and spiritually starving millions? Then you will find your doubts and your self melt away.” It is safe to declare that the actions of the Haryana government are completely devoid of the spirit of this talisman. The least they can do is to spare the memory of the Mahatma and drop the rounded glasses from its posters.

_Sachin Rao is a political activist who works with the Rajiv Gandhi Panchayati Raj Sangathan._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Soumitra said:


> _Sachin Rao is a political activist who works with the* Rajiv Gandhi Panchayati Raj Sangathan*._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Soumitra said:


> Leftist liberals have a problem with Swachh Bharat Abhiyan too
> 
> *Tearing up the Constitution to Wipe India Clean: How Haryana is Trying to End Open Defecation*
> BY SACHIN RAO ON 03/11/2016 • 2 COMMENTS
> *SHARE THIS:*
> 
> Print
> More
> 
> 
> *The social objective is being converted into a writ that all must obey, with the state seeing citizens who are forced by poverty into open defecation as unsightly and inconvenient aberrations who must be bent and broken if need be.*
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than fund toilets for the poor, the Swachh Bharat cess is paying to implement an agenda that borders upon despotic. Credit: Reuters
> 
> An early morning walk in the Badagaon village in Haryana’s Karnal district reveals an unusual site. The government apparatus in the village is out in full strength and in a state of alertness that is not commonly associated with _sarkari karmacharis_. _Anganwadi_ workers, ASHAs, school teachers, health officials, secretarial staff and elected _panchayat_representatives have all been up since the crack of dawn, bundled up against the cold and armed with whistles, torches and the occasional stick. They man posts at various points in the village under the watchful eyes of senior district and block officers. What is their daily mission? To locate those defecating in the open, blow whistles, shine torches and proceed to accost, shame, cajole and intimidate such people so that they would feel compelled to change their morning routine.
> 
> Conversations with the victims of these shamings and messages circulating on social media suggest these encounters are far from benign. Verbal abuse, pictures clicked in compromising positions and degrading treatment are common occurrences. One particularly disturbing video shows a government officer full of righteous indignation making a terrified youngster hold his ears, do sit-ups and promise never to go in the open again. The young boy is then grabbed by the hand and moved into brighter light and made to repeat this act of dehumanising submission for the benefit of the camera. In addition to the vigilantism of the local officialdom, those defecating in the open are subject to a Rs 500 fine that state officials have ‘facilitated’ the local panchayat to enact. This is not the work of a stray over-enthusiastic official. This is the frontline of the Haryana government’s systematic assault upon those who stand inconveniently in the path of their march towards declaring the state free of open defecation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A government officer is seen punishing a youngster. Credit: Sachin Rao
> 
> The nearly 100 families in Badagaon who are the victims of this daily intimidation are the poorest and most desperate residents of the village. They include destitute people, widows and aged couples with no one to support them. They are almost all Dalits and daily-wage labourers with no land, no assets, no saved money and no steady source of income. Their houses are invariably compact hovels of a few hundred square-feet, usually in the most squalid quarter where the village’s drain and garbage accumulate. Even a few minutes spent visiting their homes and speaking with them makes it quite obvious that they defecate in the open not because they are anti-social, unaware or criminal, but because the crushing circumstances of their lives leave them with no other option.
> 
> Some, like a father who wakes his children before dawn and cycles many kilometres from the village, are trying to find a way around the intimidation. But for most, the daily abuse is having an effect. Desperate attempts to build a toilet are now common in every house. These toilets are usually without walls and share the tiny space inside the house with _chullahs_, stored drinking water, sleeping infants and scattered schoolbooks. The effluents from these toilets flow into a pit dug in the middle of the house that is covered with a cement lid. With government subsidy for constructing toilets drying up in the last two years, these efforts are being funded by loans from local moneylenders. These toilets might get these families out of the village fields but not with out damaging their health, finances and self-esteem along the way.
> 
> These events are perverse on several fronts. A laudable social objective is being converted into a writ that all must comply with, irrespective of cost or consequence. In the enforcement of the writ, the state is viewing citizens who are forced by poverty into open defecation as unsightly and inconvenient aberrations who must be bent and broken if need be. Verbal abuse, fear, humiliation, intimidation and financial threats are being deployed as instruments in this subjugation of the most vulnerable people in society. Government servants are deploying these instruments to terrorise the very citizens they are meant to serve. Finally, rather than fund toilets for the poor, the Swachh Bharat cess most of us are shelling out is paying to implement an agenda that borders upon despotic. It seems as if the Haryana government is seeking to wipe India clean with the ripped up pages of the constitution.
> 
> The Haryana government has mistaken a democratic mandate to represent, protect and serve every citizen as a license to impose, by force if necessary, its norms upon every Haryanvi. The irony is that this myopic view of democratic governance leaves the state government incapable of seeing the one road to achieve its Swachh Bharat objectives. If at all they had been asked, the poor would have told the government that the only way to ensure that Haryana is free of open defecation is to make sure every Haryanvi has a house and an income big enough to accommodate a toilet.
> 
> The ubiquitous logo of the Swachh Bharat Abhiyan is the round glasses worn by a man whose talisman in life said, “…Whenever you are in doubt, or when the self becomes too much with you, apply the following test. Recall the face of the poorest and the weakest man whom you may have seen, and ask yourself, if the step you contemplate is going to be of any use to him. Will he gain anything by it? Will it restore him to a control over his own life and destiny? In other words, will it lead to swaraj for the hungry and spiritually starving millions? Then you will find your doubts and your self melt away.” It is safe to declare that the actions of the Haryana government are completely devoid of the spirit of this talisman. The least they can do is to spare the memory of the Mahatma and drop the rounded glasses from its posters.
> 
> _Sachin Rao is a political activist who works with the Rajiv Gandhi Panchayati Raj Sangathan._



This scum needs to be wiped out ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> Leftist liberals have a problem with Swachh Bharat Abhiyan too
> 
> *Tearing up the Constitution to Wipe India Clean: How Haryana is Trying to End Open Defecation*
> BY SACHIN RAO ON 03/11/2016 • 2 COMMENTS
> *SHARE THIS:*
> 
> Print
> More
> 
> 
> *The social objective is being converted into a writ that all must obey, with the state seeing citizens who are forced by poverty into open defecation as unsightly and inconvenient aberrations who must be bent and broken if need be.*
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than fund toilets for the poor, the Swachh Bharat cess is paying to implement an agenda that borders upon despotic. Credit: Reuters
> 
> An early morning walk in the Badagaon village in Haryana’s Karnal district reveals an unusual site. The government apparatus in the village is out in full strength and in a state of alertness that is not commonly associated with _sarkari karmacharis_. _Anganwadi_ workers, ASHAs, school teachers, health officials, secretarial staff and elected _panchayat_representatives have all been up since the crack of dawn, bundled up against the cold and armed with whistles, torches and the occasional stick. They man posts at various points in the village under the watchful eyes of senior district and block officers. What is their daily mission? To locate those defecating in the open, blow whistles, shine torches and proceed to accost, shame, cajole and intimidate such people so that they would feel compelled to change their morning routine.
> 
> Conversations with the victims of these shamings and messages circulating on social media suggest these encounters are far from benign. Verbal abuse, pictures clicked in compromising positions and degrading treatment are common occurrences. One particularly disturbing video shows a government officer full of righteous indignation making a terrified youngster hold his ears, do sit-ups and promise never to go in the open again. The young boy is then grabbed by the hand and moved into brighter light and made to repeat this act of dehumanising submission for the benefit of the camera. In addition to the vigilantism of the local officialdom, those defecating in the open are subject to a Rs 500 fine that state officials have ‘facilitated’ the local panchayat to enact. This is not the work of a stray over-enthusiastic official. This is the frontline of the Haryana government’s systematic assault upon those who stand inconveniently in the path of their march towards declaring the state free of open defecation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A government officer is seen punishing a youngster. Credit: Sachin Rao
> 
> The nearly 100 families in Badagaon who are the victims of this daily intimidation are the poorest and most desperate residents of the village. They include destitute people, widows and aged couples with no one to support them. They are almost all Dalits and daily-wage labourers with no land, no assets, no saved money and no steady source of income. Their houses are invariably compact hovels of a few hundred square-feet, usually in the most squalid quarter where the village’s drain and garbage accumulate. Even a few minutes spent visiting their homes and speaking with them makes it quite obvious that they defecate in the open not because they are anti-social, unaware or criminal, but because the crushing circumstances of their lives leave them with no other option.
> 
> Some, like a father who wakes his children before dawn and cycles many kilometres from the village, are trying to find a way around the intimidation. But for most, the daily abuse is having an effect. Desperate attempts to build a toilet are now common in every house. These toilets are usually without walls and share the tiny space inside the house with _chullahs_, stored drinking water, sleeping infants and scattered schoolbooks. The effluents from these toilets flow into a pit dug in the middle of the house that is covered with a cement lid. With government subsidy for constructing toilets drying up in the last two years, these efforts are being funded by loans from local moneylenders. These toilets might get these families out of the village fields but not with out damaging their health, finances and self-esteem along the way.
> 
> These events are perverse on several fronts. A laudable social objective is being converted into a writ that all must comply with, irrespective of cost or consequence. In the enforcement of the writ, the state is viewing citizens who are forced by poverty into open defecation as unsightly and inconvenient aberrations who must be bent and broken if need be. Verbal abuse, fear, humiliation, intimidation and financial threats are being deployed as instruments in this subjugation of the most vulnerable people in society. Government servants are deploying these instruments to terrorise the very citizens they are meant to serve. Finally, rather than fund toilets for the poor, the Swachh Bharat cess most of us are shelling out is paying to implement an agenda that borders upon despotic. It seems as if the Haryana government is seeking to wipe India clean with the ripped up pages of the constitution.
> 
> The Haryana government has mistaken a democratic mandate to represent, protect and serve every citizen as a license to impose, by force if necessary, its norms upon every Haryanvi. The irony is that this myopic view of democratic governance leaves the state government incapable of seeing the one road to achieve its Swachh Bharat objectives. If at all they had been asked, the poor would have told the government that the only way to ensure that Haryana is free of open defecation is to make sure every Haryanvi has a house and an income big enough to accommodate a toilet.
> 
> The ubiquitous logo of the Swachh Bharat Abhiyan is the round glasses worn by a man whose talisman in life said, “…Whenever you are in doubt, or when the self becomes too much with you, apply the following test. Recall the face of the poorest and the weakest man whom you may have seen, and ask yourself, if the step you contemplate is going to be of any use to him. Will he gain anything by it? Will it restore him to a control over his own life and destiny? In other words, will it lead to swaraj for the hungry and spiritually starving millions? Then you will find your doubts and your self melt away.” It is safe to declare that the actions of the Haryana government are completely devoid of the spirit of this talisman. The least they can do is to spare the memory of the Mahatma and drop the rounded glasses from its posters.
> 
> _Sachin Rao is a political activist who works with the Rajiv Gandhi Panchayati Raj Sangathan._



Lol will we being seeing open defecation fest by left liberals to demonstrate against Haryana government? Beside the metaphorical protest on the media?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> Lol will we being seeing open defecation fest by left liberals to demonstrate against Haryana government? Beside the metaphorical protest on the media?


Barkha, Sagarika, Ravish, Rajdeep in open defecation protest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Guys was emergency declared in India ? 

Congress AAP is trending #DemocracyInDanger in twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794789306694975489
*Hockey: India beat China 2-1 to win Women's Asian Champions Trophy*

http://m.timesofindia.com/sports/ho...ian-Champions-Trophy/articleshow/55263235.cms

2:27:00

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

NDTV's FOE Exposed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795200136372568064

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Lol will we being seeing open defecation fest by left liberals to demonstrate against Haryana government? Beside the metaphorical protest on the media?


are you trying to say in a new way to protest the new emergency hard working journos like karan thapar , barkha dutt , sagarika ghoose , ravish , rajpeed and rana ayub and there likes will now deface in open(publik=full camera coverage)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

JNU drama Part-II begins  

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-protesting-students/articleshow/55275118.cms


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> NDTV's FOE Exposed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795200136372568064


Shame. Harrasing a peaceful protester.



Fireurimagination said:


> JNU drama Part-II begins
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-protesting-students/articleshow/55275118.cms


Masiha aagya JNU me 




Maahol bada tense hai, India pe gundo ka kabza ho gya hai . Bring back the sickulars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

*Look at the image NDTV have chosen for the fake JNU drama *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Looks like they need some thrashing from SC too
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/ndtv...upreme-court-1622199?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## IndoCarib

http://profit.ndtv.com/news/opinion...s-foreign-media-1622173?pfrom=home-topstories


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> http://profit.ndtv.com/news/opinion...s-foreign-media-1622173?pfrom=home-topstories


They want a single rate of GST for everything from Foodgrains, to Services like Education, to sin goods like Alchohol and tobacco. Not at all possible


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> They want a single rate of GST for everything from Foodgrains, to Services like Education, to sin goods like Alchohol and tobacco. Not at all possible




In other countries like Australia and Malaysia they have one single rate for most goods and services, with a few exemptions. Dont know if the if the same could have been implemented here.


----------



## indiatester

IndoCarib said:


> http://profit.ndtv.com/news/opinion...s-foreign-media-1622173?pfrom=home-topstories


My god, Might as well have a single salary for these journalists. Different rates and exceptions seem too confusing for him. 
The author is anti-Right, fake Hindu Mihir Sarma didn't expect much more from him.


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> *Look at the image NDTV have chosen for the fake JNU drama*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

IndoCarib said:


> In other countries like Australia and Malaysia they have one single rate for most goods and services, with a few exemptions. Dont know if the if the same could have been implemented here.



For a moment I thought the author is Ruchir Sharma.  Yes, Mihir Sharma is a known modi baiter


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> In other countries like Australia and Malaysia they have one single rate for most goods and services, with a few exemptions. Dont know if the if the same could have been implemented here.


Different countries have different requirements. You cant compare Australia/Malaysia to India and its economy


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


>



And as usual BJP is behaving like a Sitting duck and allowing the media create their own fake story . Not sure when Modi is goanna wake up from the slumber and appoint a dynamic person in I&B to manage the PR for the government

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795885974530256896

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795595946537033729


----------



## 911

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795595946537033729


Recently quint has become satire news or what 



noksss said:


> And as usual BJP is behaving like a Sitting duck and allowing the media create their own fake story . Not sure when Modi is goanna wake up from the slumber and appoint a dynamic person in I&B to manage the PR for the government


They barely banned NDTV for national security reasons, no way anything is going to happen to media for this thing.


----------



## 911

http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Con...Congress-by-year-end/articleshow/55301438.cms


----------



## noksss

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1676701462355566

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

noksss said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1676701462355566


Add warning for loud noise pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Burkha Dutt flew to USA to cry along with Billary.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

http://www.opindia.com/2016/11/indi...trump-win-from-the-hilarious-to-the-obnoxius/


----------



## IndoCarib

*Congress ducks law panel query on uniform civil code*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-uniform-civil-code/articleshow/55341784.cms?


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> *Congress ducks law panel query on uniform civil code*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-uniform-civil-code/articleshow/55341784.cms?


Cant risk losing there votebank


----------



## noksss

So happy that the Crook Hillary lost the election . She has a Pro-Pakistani stand , Anti-Modi view , Indian Prestitutes/NGO link . Hence with all this they would have run a hell lot of campaign one more time against Modi as well as India I am sure trump would be far far better for our country than Hillary

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

CorporateAffairs said:


> Burkha Dutt flew to USA to cry along with Billary.


Vir Sanghvi tweeted that the only silver lining was that he won't have to hear about the access some journalists have to Hillary. It was pretty clear who he was referring to.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

indiatester said:


> Vir Sanghvi tweeted that the only silver lining was that he won't have to hear about the access some journalists have to Hillary. It was pretty clear who he was referring to.



So basically anyone who has anti-india agenda can have an easy access to this lady ? But what is there in this stupid lady that she is endorsed from such high level ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Never correct himself no matter how hard he get slapped

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bitter Melon

noksss said:


> So basically anyone who has anti-india agenda can have an easy access to this lady ? But what is there in this stupid lady that she is endorsed from such high level ?



Liberals are crooked the world over. There is a huge disconnect between their minds and their heart (if they have them).

This is how both Burkha and Hillary are feeling right now.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796515322106875904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796490486823292928

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796768277322199041

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## noksss

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796768277322199041



Dude I still cant believe that this is happening in our country its like a action scene right out of our movie .But the bigger picture is this is the kind of Physce congress has created in us for the past 60 years they always made us believe that only less can be done on Corruption /Terrorism /Development. If they have shown atleast 10% of determination what modi is showing now in their 60 years of rule we would have been a far better country by now but well it is a congress party................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bitter Melon

noksss said:


> Dude I still cant believe that this is happening in our country its like a action scene right out of our movie .But the bigger picture is this is the kind of Physce congress has created in us for the past 60 years they always made us believe that only less can be done on Corruption /Terrorism /Development. If they have shown atleast 10% of determination what modi is showing now in their 60 years of rule we would have been a far better country by now but well it is a congress party................



Yeah we were ruled by idiots and knaves for the past 60 years, our bad luck. Never again though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TimePass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796956195210678272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797022031938142209


Bitter Melon said:


> Yeah we were ruled by idiots and knaves for the past 60 years, our bad luck. Never again though.



Never say never again. Men like Modi do not come along often enough. Best we can hope is to ride this wave out of misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796742666188980225

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

http://www.opindia.com/2016/11/evangelical-and-fcra-infiltrations-in-the-wcd-ministry-and-ncpcr/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911




----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797755159027662849

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Is this DeMonitization going to impact BJP's prospects in UP and Punjab negatively?
Enough noise is being made by the political parties to discredit the government by claiming shoddy implementation.

In my view, this can be bad to the government if
1) The availability of money is not improved quickly (few more days)
2) If the money received back is not higher than the 2-3lakh crores claimed by Modi
3) If the next steps don't include going after people who hid their black money in real estate and other asset classes.

All in all a gutsy move, but tough to pull off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797766784174551040


----------



## Crixus

His pain shows this decision will impact his Punjab plans   


Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797766784174551040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

indiatester said:


> Is this DeMonitization going to impact BJP's prospects in UP and Punjab negatively?
> Enough noise is being made by the political parties to discredit the government by claiming shoddy implementation.
> 
> In my view, this can be bad to the government if
> 1) The availability of money is not improved quickly (few more days)
> 2) If the money received back is not higher than the 2-3lakh crores claimed by Modi
> 3) If the next steps don't include going after people who hid their black money in real estate and other asset classes.
> 
> All in all a gutsy move, but tough to pull off.


Dont worry about negative comments from AAP, Congress etc. They are born to oppose whatever Modi says. If tomorrow he says breathing will be compulsary for all if they want to live AAP and congress will protest and say they will not breathe

The note shortage is temporary. in a few days everything will be resolved

The exact amount of black money recovered will be difficult to estimate. many people may choose to cut their losses. Already it is seen as people have burnt sacks of notes and also thrown them in the Ganga

BJP will benefit in UP as the cash component used by SP/BSP will be severely crippled

The next steps in real estate and gold are also in the pipeline. Just wait after 30th December

I feel Surgical Strikes, Demonetisation and further steps for black money will be good planks for BJP in the election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797800779855736838

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797696830825865217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797852537386770432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797831346957656064

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Panther 57

micky said:


> Anil Bokil , one of the key member of Arthakranti Sansthan was given time to share to PM Modi. He was given 9min for sharing but Mr Modi heard him for 2 hrs.
> 
> Arthakranti Proposa
> 
> What is Arthakranti Proposal and who hasgiven the proposal?
> 
> “Arthakranti Proposal” has been given by a Pune (Maharashtra) based “Arthakranti Sansthan” which is an Economic Advisory body constituted by a group of Chartered Accountants and Engineers. This funda has been patented by the Sansthan.
> 
> Arthakranti Proposal is an effective and guaranteed solution of Black Money Generation, Price rise and Inflation, Corruption, Fiscal Deficit, Unemployment, Ransom, GDP and industrial growth, terrorism and good governance.
> 
> *Q. 1>What is in the Proposal ?*
> 
> “Arthakranti Proposal has FIVE point of actions simultaneously.
> 
> (1) Scrap all 56 Taxes including income tax excluding import duty.
> 
> (2) Recall and scrap high denomination currencies of 1000, 500 and 100 rupees.
> 
> (3) All high value transaction to be made only through banking system like cheque, DD, online and electronic.
> 
> (4) Fix limit of cash transaction and no taxing on cash transaction.
> 
> (5) For Govt. revenue collection introduce single point tax system through banking system – Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) on only Credit Amount
> 
> *Q.2.> What r the important Points to note?*
> 
> (1) As on today total banking transaction is more than 2.7 lakh crores per day say more than 800 lakh crores annually.
> 
> (2) Less than 20% transaction is made through banking system as on today and more than 80% transaction made in cash only, which is not traceable.
> 
> (3) 78% of Indian population spend less than 20/- rupees daily why they need 1000/- rupee note.
> *
> 
> Q.3.> What will happen if All FIFTY SIX Taxes including income tax scrapped :*
> 
> (1) Salaried people will bring home more money which will increase purchasing power of the family.
> 
> (2) All commodities including Petrol, Diesel, FMCG will become cheaper by 35% to 52% .
> 
> (3) No question of Tax evasion so no black money generation.
> 
> (4) Business sector will get boosted. So self employment.
> 
> *Q.4.> What will happen if 1000/ 500/ 100 Rupees currency notes recalled and scrapped :*
> 
> (1) Corruption through cash will stopped 100%.
> 
> (2) Black money will be either converted to white or will vanish as billions of 1000/500/100 currency notes hidden in bags without use will become simple pieces of papers.
> 
> (3) Unaccounted hidden huge cash is skyrocketing the prices of properties, land, houses, jewellery etc and hard earned money is loosing its value; this trend will stop immediately.
> 
> (4) Kidnapping and ransom, “Supari killing” will stop.
> 
> (5) Terrorism supported by cash transaction will stop.
> 
> (6) Cannot buy high value property in cash showing very less registry prices.
> 
> (7) Circulation of “Fake Currency” will stop because fake currency printing for less value notes will not be viable.
> *
> 
> Q.5. > What will happen when Banking Transaction Tax (2% to 0.7%) is implemented :*
> 
> (1) As on today if BTT is implemented govt can fetch 800 x 2% = 16 lakh crore where as current taxing system is generating less than 14 lakh crore revenue.
> 
> (2)When 50% of total transaction will be covered by BTT sizing 2000 to 2500 lakh crores, Govt will need to fix BTT as low as 1% to 0.7% and this will boost again banking transaction many fold.
> 
> (3) No separate machinery like income tax department will be needed and tax amount will directly deposited in State/Central/District administration account immediately.
> 
> (4) As transaction tax amount will be very less, public will prefer it instead paying huge amount against directly/indirectly FIFTY SIX taxes.
> 
> (5) There will be no tax evasion and govt will get huge revenue for development and employment generation.
> 
> (6) For any special revenue for special projects, govt can slightly raise BTT say from 1% to 1.2% and this 0.2% increase will generate 4,00,000 crores additional fund.
> 
> *Q.6. What will be the effect if implemented today :*
> 
> (01)Prices of all things will come down.
> 
> (02)Salaried people will get more cash in hand.
> 
> (03)Purchasing power of Society will increase.
> 
> (04)Demand will boost, so will production and industrialisation and ultimately more employment opportunity for youth.
> 
> (05) Surplus revenue to the govt for effective health/ education/ infrastructure/ security/ social works.
> 
> (06) Cheaper and easy loans from banks, interest rate will down.
> 
> (07) Tendency of society will changes from scarcity to quantity.
> 
> (08) Spare money for political system for clean politics,
> 
> (09) Prices of / property will come down,
> 
> (10) No need to export beef to cover up trade deficit
> 
> t11) Sufficient fund for research and development.
> 
> (12) Society will be free from “Bad elements”.
> 
> A very nice n simple compilation with logical impact.
> Worth sharing!!
> 
> @magudi@gurudutt@ranjeet @Echo_419 @levina@Star Wars
> 
> how is this.........is it possible really......... i am just surprised .......


This concept was written two years before he proposed it. check outhttp://neweconomicorder.blogspot.com/p/fair-and-reasonable-taxation-according.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797845178149019649

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

indiatester said:


> Is this DeMonitization going to impact BJP's prospects in UP and Punjab negatively?
> Enough noise is being made by the political parties to discredit the government by claiming shoddy implementation.
> 
> In my view, this can be bad to the government if
> 1) The availability of money is not improved quickly (few more days)
> 2) If the money received back is not higher than the 2-3lakh crores claimed by Modi
> 3) If the next steps don't include going after people who hid their black money in real estate and other asset classes.
> 
> All in all a gutsy move, but tough to pull off.



BJP has shot itself in the foot by not communicating with the people effectively.

Look at GVL Narasimha, the "spokesperson in chief" for Demonetization, the whole world over! The guy is a fcuking clown. Not only is he making a fool of Modi by not communicating properly on all major media but also making provocative statements like "for the first time, honest people are enjoying the plight of people standing in queue"! Who in BJP, fields such clowns?? Doesn't BJP have anybody else to narrate their side of the story?

Kejriwal and his coterie has been allowed to make outlandish accusations and nobody in BJP hasn even bothered to counter him and his like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

kadamba-warrior said:


> BJP has shot itself in the foot by not communicating with the people effectively.
> 
> Look at GVL Narasimha, the "spokesperson in chief" for Demonetization, the whole world over! The guy is a fcuking clown. Not only is he making a fool of Modi by not communicating properly on all major media but also making provocative statements like "for the first time, honest people are enjoying the plight of people standing in queue"! Who in BJP, fields such clowns?? Doesn't BJP have anybody else to narrate their side of the story?
> 
> Kejriwal and his coterie has been allowed to make outlandish accusations and nobody in BJP hasn even bothered to counter him and his like.


BJP for sure needs far better PR managers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

indiatester said:


> BJP for sure needs far better PR managers.


Where is Meenakshi Lekhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798153060686012417Holy crap 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798125866089725952

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798153060686012417Holy crap
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798125866089725952


Need other big data analysts to back this up.


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> Need other big data analysts to back this up.



9 point lead over the BSP ? are we expecting 300+ ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> 9 point lead over the BSP ? are we expecting 300+ ?


No no... I don't want to be biased with just one source. Let other masters get their analysis out. We were given wrong picture in Bihar and Delhi.


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> No no... I don't want to be biased with just one source. Let other masters get their analysis out. We were given wrong picture in Bihar and Delhi.



He gave less than 60 in Bihar for BJP before elections.... Unfortunately he got cursed by the Sanghis. He is very very reliable..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798165639651213312

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Star Wars said:


> 9 point lead over the BSP ? are we expecting 300+ ?



Too good to be true.


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798101968908677120

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> He gave less than 60 in Bihar for BJP before elections.... Unfortunately he got cursed by the Sanghis. He is very very reliable..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798165639651213312


To be absolutely certain we may need another surgical strike just before elections on some pressing issues..maybe once again on corruption!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

As Modi said in Gos its not the end ... he may have many such actions in pipeline


JanjaWeed said:


> To be absolutely certain we may need another surgical strike just before elections on some pressing issues..maybe once again on corruption!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> To be absolutely certain we may need another surgical strike just before elections on some pressing issues..maybe once again on corruption!



The move on demonetization will effect the results of Both UP and Punjab elections. All that hard cash which Parties had kept in store for elections has gone to waste...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> The move on demonetization will effect the results of Both UP and Punjab elections. All that hard cash which Parties had kept in store for elections has gone to waste...


This will hit regional parties the hardest...hence this randi rona by the likes of SP, BSP, TMC, AAP etc.. They auction their MLA seats for the highest bidders! Now they are having to re-auction the same for 100 rupee notes! Must be feeling sick as fcuk!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> This will hit regional parties the hardest...hence this randi rona by the likes of SP, BSP, TMC, AAP etc.. They auction their MLA seats for the highest bidders! Now they are having to re-auction the same for 100 rupee notes! Must be feeling sick as fcuk!



The Fight has only started, Modi should be very very careful for the next few years. He has openly stated a threat to his life...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Thats possible , he has more enemies thenany other Pm except Indira ...SPG should be on toes


Star Wars said:


> The Fight has only started, Modi should be very very careful for the next few years. He has openly stated a threat to his life...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> The Fight has only started, Modi should be very very careful for the next few years. He has openly stated a threat to his life...


Modi had many political enemies...but only Congress was capable of causing harm to his life through their proxies both within India & outside! Their defence of Ishrat Jehan was testimony to that argument! Kinda level they went to portray a terrorist as innocent was proof enough to convince anyone of their real regard to a political opponent! 
But now the risk to his life has increased manifold! He has surgically struck somany political opponents, they would feel they have no choice other than eliminate him to stay politically relevant!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

Interview of Mr. Anil Bokil (in Marathi)





 
He is very appreciative of the courage NaMo has shown in implementing at least 50% of his suggestions as of now. The other 50% being simplifying taxation by moving to BTT (Banking Transaction Tax) as the sole tax in the country. That is work in progress and to be implemented in the next few years hopefully. He also points out that it is our political system which is proving to be willing to fight corruption with lot of very clean politicians with solid integrity being receptive to suggestions from his NGO from Suresh Prabhu to Chandra Babu Naidu, rather than the so called economists in this country. That no economists in this country ever even suggested to the govt that tackling corruption should be is one of its foremost priority or ever provided a platform for organizations like the one Mr. Bokil is a part of to ever present their view is a rather telling commentary on the calibre of this lot.


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798338684479107072

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798065800917585920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798374512605720576

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798370748846854144

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798401697529921537

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

*Demonetisation: News18 sting operation reveals how black money helps hire Pakistani artistes*

Central government's decision to demonetise Rs 500 and Rs 1,000 notes is being projected as a huge blow to the hoarders of unaccounted cash worth crores and has posed a major challenge to those clandestine cash deals which was carried out to evade tax.


A sting operation carried out by the investigation team of _News18 India_ on the managers of some very well known Pakistani artistes shows how black money is used to crack deals with these artistes.

_News18 India_ conducted sting operations on the managers of Pakistani singer Shafqat Amanat Ali Khan and Rahat Fateh Ali Khan, Pakistani model Mawra Hocane and actor Fawad Khan.



Posing as a manager of a Delhi-based industrialist, the reporters of _News18 India_ approached managers of above mentioned Pakistani celebrities with a proposal to perform at the wedding function of the industrialist's daughter.

In the first case, the reporters of _News18 India_ approached the manager of Shafqat Amanat Ali Khan with a proposal. Shafqat Amanat Ali Khan is famous Pakistani singer, has sung more than 50 Bollywood songs, and has performed in numerous concerts and live performances in India.

A team of undercover reporters of_News18 India_ met Shafqat Amanat Ali Khan's manager named Manu Kohli who runs an artiste management company in upscale Hauz Khas area in New Delhi. It is Kohli who manages all the performances of Khan in India.

The reporters told Kohli that they have come with a proposal for Shafqat Amanat Ali Khan to perform at a wedding hosted by Agrawal, a Delhi-based industrialist.

Kohli informed the reporters that Shafqat Amanat Ali Khan would charge Rs 25 lakh for the performance excluding other expenses incurred on travel and boarding of his entourage that consists of eight people. He also informed that apart from this there will be additional service tax that needs to be paid.

Further Rakesh Gupta, partner of Kohli told the reporters that they will provide all the invoices and will properly pay the service tax. Gupta said, "There will be no hanky panky. Everything will be clean. If you want to pay by cheque, draft or through real-time gross settlement systems (RTGS).

The conversation made by Gupta hinted at a fair dealing. But the perception was to be soon dismantled.

The reporters after a while asked Kohli and Gupta if it will be possible that on papers the payment can be shown for Rs 5 to 7 lakhs and rest can be paid in cash. After some negotiation, it was agreed that that Rs 10 lakh will be paid legally with proper documents and the rest Rs 15 lakh will be paid in cash.

When asked whether they should first be given the cash or the amount that will be shown as the fees, Gupta settled for taking cash first, to confirm the date.

A similar deal was struck with the manager of Rahat Fateh Ali Khan wherein out of Rs 65 lakh (the total amount to be paid to Rahat Fateh Ali Khan for his performance) Rs 23 lakh was to be paid legally by paying proper tax and the rest would be paid in cash.

After striking the deal with the managers of the two singers it was the time to test the waters with Pakistani heartthrob Fawad Khan.

The reporters posing as managers of Agrawal, a Delhi-based owner of a pharmaceutical company approached the manager of Fawad Khan with a proposal of Khan performing at the wedding function of Agrawal's daughter.

The script was same and followed the same dialogue pattern. Here's how it went (edited excerpts):

_*Reporter:* You must have heard about our company. It is into medical products. Mr Agrawal is the owner. It is his daughter's wedding; it is the first big function in the house. Money is not the problem. His daughter and son-in-law are very excited that some celebrity should participate in the function._

_*Fawad's Manager:* So you want him basically for the sangeet._

_*Reporter:* Actually there are five functions. Dates for four have been finalised which I have already told you. One is yet to be finalised. Will let you know. They want different celebrities for each occasion; at least for one, they want Fawad Khan. His daughter is a big fan of Fawad._

_*Fawad's Manager:* Is it in Delhi?_

_*Reporter:* Yes!_

_*Fawad's Manager:* Little difficult._

_*Fawad's Manager:* The issue is of him coming to Delhi. I do not think it is possible as of now._

_*Reporter:* Why?_

_*Fawad's Manager:* You have not heard of India-Pakistan issue_

_*Reporter:* That is in Mumbai. There is no problem in Delhi._

_*Fawad's Manager:* I do not think it will work out. But I will check._

_*Reporter:* We have one function in Gurgaon also._

_*Fawad's Manager:* That is Delhi only._

_*Reporter:* Yes, it is Delhi only. But Gurgaon is very safe. Delhi is also safe. It will be a private function. There will be no big crowd._

_*Fawad's Manager:* I will check once._

_*Reporter:* Can you please tell me an estimate?_

_*Fawad's Manager:* I will tell you the estimate._

_*Reporter:* Please tell me how we shall make payment. With all white money, it will be very problematic, assuming if it is Rs 60-70 lakh._

_*Fawad's Manager:* It is for one person._

_*Reporter:* If it is for one person, so, for a _70-plus_ group I assume it will be around Rs 70-80 lakh. Giving all in white will be a problem for me._

_*Fawad's Manager:* The group will go in CR._

_*Reporter:* Whatever it may be. Giving all in white will be a problem._

_*Fawad's Manager:* We can decide in a percentage. What should I give you as of now? I will give you the original cost then we do not take anything in writing. You can tell about percentage on phone. You just need to tell percentage. I will calculate the amount._

_*Reporter:* I feel if we do not talk these things on the phone it will be better_

_*Fawad's Manager:* OK, if you say 25 percent, I can take in which ways, advance or anything. I can calculate 25 percent out of total percentage and I know this much you want to go in black and rest in white. Then we can decide._

What the conversation simply meant was that 25 percent of the amount that was to be paid to Fawad Khan would be paid in black. Further, Fawad Kahn's manager told the reporters that by depositing the money directly into Khan's UAE account they can save a lot on taxes.

Post demonetisation, the effect of the move on black money is being debated upon and this sting operation carried by_News18 India_ highlights the extent to which black money is circulated in the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

China Open
*Indian badminton manager from Arunachal denied visa by China*


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798936168377135104

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798936168377135104


haha...first political casualty of demonetisation! Many more to come!


----------



## Ajayk

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798936168377135104



Poor guy just lost north of 1500 crores.
Give him a break...he is working hard to collect it back


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ajayk said:


> Poor guy just lost north of 1500 crores.
> Give him a break...he is working hard to collect it back


Apparently he is waiting to re-auction Punjab MLA seats for the highest bidders in 100 rupees notes..unfortunately there isn't enough of them right now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

JanjaWeed said:


> haha...first political casualty of demonetisation! Many more to come!



They even withdrew from BMC elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajayk

Bitter Melon said:


> They even withdrew from BMC elections.



Right now the party is broke.
They can't fight Punjab and Goa elections...

Little wonder Kejri was in shock for couple of days after the news broke out. He did not even have a comment to make 

It wouldn't surprise me if they fight for limited seats in Punjab this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bitter Melon

Ajayk said:


> Right now the party is broke.
> They can't fight Punjab and Goa elections...
> 
> Little wonder Kejri was in shock for couple of days after the news broke out. He did not even have a comment to make
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if they fight for limited seats in Punjab this time.



As long as AAP is kept out of Punjab I would be happy. AK and his party are an outright security threat to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajayk

Bitter Melon said:


> As long as AAP is kept out of Punjab I would be happy. AK and his party are an outright security threat to India.



Had some one said this to me 3 years back, I would have laughed at his face.
BUT

Now a days I get the feeling even Congees are better than Kejriwal, at least when it comes to national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajayk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798525547005419520
Kejriwal has lot of questions for others but when asked about Shilpa he gets BJP MLA removed...

Does Kejriwal not believe in democracy when it comes to Shilpa?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

*How being anti-Hindu became fashionable among India's middle-class*

By Minhaz Merchant
Despite the chilling brutality of the Islamic State (ISIS), the harsh laws of Sunni Saudi Arabia and the hate speeches of mullahs from Tehran to Islamabad, the more extremist strains of radical Islam receive less criticism than they deserve.

Few want to meet the fate of the journalists and cartoonists of Charlie Hebdo, murdered by Islamist terrorists, or Kamlesh Tiwari, still languishing in jail nearly a year after his allegedly derogatory comments on the Prophet.

Islamaphobia is rightly condemned. Hinduphobia though is acceptable in living rooms across upper middle-class urban India where secular poseurs are many in number.

In India it's kosher, even fashionable among the nouveau elite, to be anti-Hindu. 

Pathology

We'll come to the pathology of this curious phenomenon in a bit but first a look at The Economist's story on Muslims in India whom it calls 'An Uncertain Community'. 

The magazine grudgingly concedes that 'India's Muslims have not, it is true, been officially persecuted, hounded into exile or systematically targeted by terrorists, as have minorities in other parts of the subcontinent, such as the Ahmadi sect in Pakistan.'

The Economist has displayed poor editorial judgement so often (it backed the US invasion of Iraq in 2003) that its insight on secularism in India is predictably myopic.

And yet, the patronising, all-knowing tone it adopts towards India's secular ethos echoes the position of India's Hinduphobes.

Most Indian Hinduphobes are, strangely, Hindus.

They call themselves secular but are often not. Secularism requires religion-neutrality. They lack that. Bias colours their views.

So why are sophisticated, educated Hindus who aspire to be secular so Hinduphobic?

Because they completely misunderstand what real secularism means.

As I wrote in my book The New Clash of Civilizations, 'Influential sections of especially the electronic media, suffused with hearts bleeding from the wrong ventricle, are part of this great fraud played on India's poverty-stricken Muslims - communalism with an engaging secular mask.

'The token Muslim is lionised - from business to literature - but the common Muslim languishes in his 69-year-old ghetto.

'It is from such ghettos that raw recruits to the banned Students Islamic Movement of India (SIMI) and the Indian Mujaheedin (IM) are most easily found.

'India's religious diversity though is deeply embedded. Six of India's highest constitutional functionaries have recently been Sikh (prime minister), Christian (UPA chairperson), Muslim (chief election commissioner), Parsi (chief justice of India), Dalit (speaker of the Lok Sabha) and Hindu (president).

'There is no other country in the world with such breathtaking plurality at the highest level of leadership.

'Consider Britain: only Protestant (not Catholic) Christians can be monarch.

'In Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, minorities (including Muslim Ahmadis) have severely restricted rights.

'Unlike burqa-banning Western democracies such as France and Belgium, Indian secularism does not separate church from state.

'It allows them to swim together in a common, if sometimes, chaotic pool.'

Atrocities

Politicians are the worst offenders. Bengal chief minister Mamata Banerjee turns a blind eye to atrocities by Muslims against Hindus.

In a brazen exhibition of communal politics, she does so in order to secure Bengal's 27 per cent Muslim electorate that, along with a small slice of the Hindu majority, can guarantee her over 40 per cent of the vote-share and a near-landslide in a four-cornered contest with the Left, BJP and fr-enemy Congress.

This sort of communal polarisation suits the BJP. The rise of majoritarianism has underpinned its success in states like Assam.

The biggest loser has been the Congress, the original communal polariser in the 1985 Shah Bano case. It is now reaping the ill wind.

The rise of Hindu extremist fringe elements is a direct consequence of decades of political parties pandering to minorities in the name of a fraudulent secularism. 

Meanwhile, the 'mild', everyday Hindu, inured to caste stratification, fatalism, karma and centuries of Islamic and Christian-British subjugation, is an easy target for Hinduphobes.

Uncertain

The Economist's piece on Indian Muslims - 'An Uncertain Community ' - ends with a quote by a veteran Muslim voice: ' 'They called it a secular state, which is why many who had a choice at Partition wanted to stay here,' says Saeed Naqvi, a journalist whose recent book, Being The Other, chronicles the growing alienation of India's Muslims.

'But what really happened was that we seamlessly glided from British Raj to Hindu Raj.' 

This is misleading for two reasons. First, it is of course a misnomer to call the British occupation of India the British Raj.

That connotes a benign presence which the occupation was not.

Second, India is hardly a 'Hindu Raj' given the fact that Muslims, Christians, Parsis and others have their own personal laws and, bar isolated incidents, are safer in India than virtually anywhere else in the world.

While Hinduphobia is a psychological affliction, countering it with Hinduphilia is hardly the answer.

The RSS is wrong to call for a Hindu Rashtra. It should instead work for a Bharat Rashtra.

Confine religion to your home. It has no place in public discourse.

Secularism is not top-down but bottom-up. No number of laws can guarantee religious tolerance as the examples of France, Belgium and the United States demonstrate.

It is the inborn secularism of Hindus that makes India secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

911 said:


> *How being anti-Hindu became fashionable among India's middle-class*
> 
> By Minhaz Merchant
> Despite the chilling brutality of the Islamic State (ISIS), the harsh laws of Sunni Saudi Arabia and the hate speeches of mullahs from Tehran to Islamabad, the more extremist strains of radical Islam receive less criticism than they deserve.
> 
> Few want to meet the fate of the journalists and cartoonists of Charlie Hebdo, murdered by Islamist terrorists, or Kamlesh Tiwari, still languishing in jail nearly a year after his allegedly derogatory comments on the Prophet.
> 
> Islamaphobia is rightly condemned. Hinduphobia though is acceptable in living rooms across upper middle-class urban India where secular poseurs are many in number.
> 
> In India it's kosher, even fashionable among the nouveau elite, to be anti-Hindu.
> 
> Pathology
> 
> We'll come to the pathology of this curious phenomenon in a bit but first a look at The Economist's story on Muslims in India whom it calls 'An Uncertain Community'.
> 
> The magazine grudgingly concedes that 'India's Muslims have not, it is true, been officially persecuted, hounded into exile or systematically targeted by terrorists, as have minorities in other parts of the subcontinent, such as the Ahmadi sect in Pakistan.'
> 
> The Economist has displayed poor editorial judgement so often (it backed the US invasion of Iraq in 2003) that its insight on secularism in India is predictably myopic.
> 
> And yet, the patronising, all-knowing tone it adopts towards India's secular ethos echoes the position of India's Hinduphobes.
> 
> Most Indian Hinduphobes are, strangely, Hindus.
> 
> They call themselves secular but are often not. Secularism requires religion-neutrality. They lack that. Bias colours their views.
> 
> So why are sophisticated, educated Hindus who aspire to be secular so Hinduphobic?
> 
> Because they completely misunderstand what real secularism means.
> 
> As I wrote in my book The New Clash of Civilizations, 'Influential sections of especially the electronic media, suffused with hearts bleeding from the wrong ventricle, are part of this great fraud played on India's poverty-stricken Muslims - communalism with an engaging secular mask.
> 
> 'The token Muslim is lionised - from business to literature - but the common Muslim languishes in his 69-year-old ghetto.
> 
> 'It is from such ghettos that raw recruits to the banned Students Islamic Movement of India (SIMI) and the Indian Mujaheedin (IM) are most easily found.
> 
> 'India's religious diversity though is deeply embedded. Six of India's highest constitutional functionaries have recently been Sikh (prime minister), Christian (UPA chairperson), Muslim (chief election commissioner), Parsi (chief justice of India), Dalit (speaker of the Lok Sabha) and Hindu (president).
> 
> 'There is no other country in the world with such breathtaking plurality at the highest level of leadership.
> 
> 'Consider Britain: only Protestant (not Catholic) Christians can be monarch.
> 
> 'In Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, minorities (including Muslim Ahmadis) have severely restricted rights.
> 
> 'Unlike burqa-banning Western democracies such as France and Belgium, Indian secularism does not separate church from state.
> 
> 'It allows them to swim together in a common, if sometimes, chaotic pool.'
> 
> Atrocities
> 
> Politicians are the worst offenders. Bengal chief minister Mamata Banerjee turns a blind eye to atrocities by Muslims against Hindus.
> 
> In a brazen exhibition of communal politics, she does so in order to secure Bengal's 27 per cent Muslim electorate that, along with a small slice of the Hindu majority, can guarantee her over 40 per cent of the vote-share and a near-landslide in a four-cornered contest with the Left, BJP and fr-enemy Congress.
> 
> This sort of communal polarisation suits the BJP. The rise of majoritarianism has underpinned its success in states like Assam.
> 
> The biggest loser has been the Congress, the original communal polariser in the 1985 Shah Bano case. It is now reaping the ill wind.
> 
> The rise of Hindu extremist fringe elements is a direct consequence of decades of political parties pandering to minorities in the name of a fraudulent secularism.
> 
> Meanwhile, the 'mild', everyday Hindu, inured to caste stratification, fatalism, karma and centuries of Islamic and Christian-British subjugation, is an easy target for Hinduphobes.
> 
> Uncertain
> 
> The Economist's piece on Indian Muslims - 'An Uncertain Community ' - ends with a quote by a veteran Muslim voice: ' 'They called it a secular state, which is why many who had a choice at Partition wanted to stay here,' says Saeed Naqvi, a journalist whose recent book, Being The Other, chronicles the growing alienation of India's Muslims.
> 
> 'But what really happened was that we seamlessly glided from British Raj to Hindu Raj.'
> 
> This is misleading for two reasons. First, it is of course a misnomer to call the British occupation of India the British Raj.
> 
> That connotes a benign presence which the occupation was not.
> 
> Second, India is hardly a 'Hindu Raj' given the fact that Muslims, Christians, Parsis and others have their own personal laws and, bar isolated incidents, are safer in India than virtually anywhere else in the world.
> 
> While Hinduphobia is a psychological affliction, countering it with Hinduphilia is hardly the answer.
> 
> The RSS is wrong to call for a Hindu Rashtra. It should instead work for a Bharat Rashtra.
> 
> Confine religion to your home. It has no place in public discourse.
> 
> Secularism is not top-down but bottom-up. No number of laws can guarantee religious tolerance as the examples of France, Belgium and the United States demonstrate.
> 
> It is the inborn secularism of Hindus that makes India secular.



Agree with everything. But it is not middle class. It is Elite Class


----------



## indiatester

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798936168377135104



This decision of AAP does not make sense. I thought they had some support in Punjab and adjoining areas.


----------



## Ajayk

indiatester said:


> This decision of AAP does not make sense. I thought they had some support in Punjab and adjoining areas.



That was all pomp and show...
Reality on ground is much much different. Check 5forty3 for a good analysis on Punjab elections. AAP is a goner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Ajayk said:


> That was all pomp and show...
> Reality on ground is much much different. Check 5forty3 for a good analysis on Punjab elections. AAP is a goner.


Do post those tweets/articles here.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799610272419704833

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

*Currency Ban: Protest At Arvind Kejriwal's Rally At Azadpur Mandi In Delhi*

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/curr...iwals-rally-at-azadpur-mandi-in-delhi-1626861

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CorporateAffairs

NaMo is just short distance away from ceiling 2019, Anti National Congress and other rogue opposition parties are hell bent on stopping this.


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1371081149590123





@ranjeet @JanjaWeed @IndoCarib @indiatester @CorporateAffairs @Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1371081149590123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @IndoCarib @indiatester @CorporateAffairs @Levina


Haha..lagta hai zor ka jhatka zor se laga hai..Kejri pagal ho chuka hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajayk

JanjaWeed said:


> Haha..lagta hai zor ka jhatka zor se laga hai..Kejri pagal ho chuka hai!




Only insane people can ever consider this moron balanced,,


----------



## Crixus

This guy is so concerned about deaths of people ... Please ask him where he was when the people of Delhi were dying due to Dengu and Chicken gunia some months back ????
Thanks Delhi for electing him and warn other states not to elect him or his party again


Star Wars said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1371081149590123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @IndoCarib @indiatester @CorporateAffairs @Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

CorporateAffairs said:


> NaMo is just short distance away from ceiling 2019, Anti National Congress and other rogue opposition parties are hell bent on stopping this.



2019 is now confirmed, congies and others can dream of 2024....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

Crixus said:


> This guy is so concerned about deaths of people ... Please ask him where he was when the people of Delhi were dying due to Dengu and Chicken gunia some months back ????
> Thanks Delhi for electing him and warn other states not to elect him or his party again



winter is coming people who die from cold will kejriwal blame him self.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

IT notic for depositing extra money

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1371081149590123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @IndoCarib @indiatester @CorporateAffairs @Levina


Anyone not peddling his version is a sell out obviously. Anyone questioning him is a sell out as well.


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1371081149590123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @IndoCarib @indiatester @CorporateAffairs @Levina



What an obnoxious piece of shyte.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

911 said:


> China Open
> *Indian badminton manager from Arunachal denied visa by China*


PV Sindhu in final, following footsteps of Saina Nehwal who won China Open in 2014 (first Indian).
http://m.timesofindia.com/sports/ba...-Hyun-to-enter-final/articleshow/55512575.cms


----------



## IndoCarib

Star Wars said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1371081149590123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @IndoCarib @indiatester @CorporateAffairs @Levina



*Suicide continues following Saradha chit fund scam in Bengal*
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/saradha-chit-fund-scam-suicide-in-bengal/1/269180.html

The BBC reporter should have asked him why didn't he protest when a number of people committed suicide because of Saradha scam. Why did he join hands with someone who is involved in Saradha scam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ajayk said:


> Only insane people can ever consider this moron balanced,,


Punjab elections will reveal the truth...& nation will come to know if this guy is still taken seriously by the people! I would surprised though...


----------



## JanjaWeed

Just see what happens in Congress if you don't go by the script!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fireurimagination

Star Wars said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1371081149590123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @IndoCarib @indiatester @CorporateAffairs @Levina



The man has gone bonkers!


----------



## 911

JanjaWeed said:


> Just see what happens in Congress if you don't go by the script!


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799931801489801216
@ranjeet @Star Wars @Nair saab @Bitter Melon @IndoCarib @911 
check this out.. now we know why judges talking about riots!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bitter Melon

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799931801489801216
> @ranjeet @Star Wars @Nair saab @Bitter Melon @IndoCarib @911
> check this out.. now we know why judges talking about riots!



We know a large part of our Judiciary is compromised. No surprises there. It is good that the govt refuses to appoint the judges selected by the collegium. Keep those AHs hanging.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

*How India can save itself from digital colonisation*
*We must adopt a policy of strategic protectionism.*

Indian polity and business have come a long way since the hot day of July 24, 1991, when the licence raj was formally dismantled by the Narasimha Rao government. Twenty-five years hence, the neo-liberal narrative has progressed in an intermittent but unidirectional fashion, hitting another crest with the Narendra Modi government's declaration of making India the most "open" economy in the world.

Popular discourse highlights the growth in FDI, entry of global brands, exuberant press coverage and millions of happy customers spoiled for choice. However, consumption is only one part of the story. How are the vulnerable and "work-in-progress" parts of Indian industry faring against increased external competition? Is there a level-playing field? Are we leveraging our strengths? Are we opening-up where we shouldn't?

This vulnerability is most visible in the world of technology. Amazon has parked close to $3 billion in cash to overthrow local e-commerce leader Flipkart. Uber is closing the gap with Ola. Facebook owns India's top 3 phone apps. Almost all of India's smart phones are powered by either Google Android or Apple iOS.

Full article
http://www.dailyo.in/business/amazo...colonisation-facebook-uber/story/1/14086.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Star Wars said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1371081149590123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ranjeet @JanjaWeed @IndoCarib @indiatester @CorporateAffairs @Levina



Honestly, looks like he is high on something!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Latest drama. Kejriwal appealing on facebook live to listen what he is about to tell and what Indian media won't dare to.


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> Latest drama. Kejriwal appealing on facebook live to listen what he is about to tell and what Indian media won't dare to.


He is going to say the same shit...this is the biggest scam..bla bla..Modi trying to write off 8lac crore for the rich,,,bla bla bla! This nautanki of Kejri may finish his political career for good. This article makes sense...

*Modi’s demonetisation drive may damage Arvind Kejriwal the most!*

http://www.livemint.com/Opinion/AyR...n-drive-may-damage-Arvind-Kejriwal-the-m.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajayk

JanjaWeed said:


> He is going to say the same shit...this is the biggest scam..bla bla..Modi trying to write off 8lac crore for the rich,,,bla bla bla! This nautanki of Kejri may finish his political career for good. This article makes sense...
> 
> *Modi’s demonetisation drive may damage Arvind Kejriwal the most!*
> 
> http://www.livemint.com/Opinion/AyR...n-drive-may-damage-Arvind-Kejriwal-the-m.html



The guy just lost 2500 crores..

Give him a break!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

AAP will win Punjab of course not because of Kejriwal but because of the options available.


----------



## ranjeet

cloud_9 said:


> AAP will win Punjab of course not because of Kejriwal but because of the options available.


Money does play a role in the elections and the way Kejriwal is whining non stop it appears this move has hurt AAP the most.


----------



## Ajayk

cloud_9 said:


> AAP will win Punjab of course not because of Kejriwal but because of the options available.



AAP is not winning Punjab. Right now it's a distant 3rd.

http://5forty3.in/is-punjab-heading-for-a-direct-two-horse-race/


“We are suffering and the government is simply deaf to our woes” averred Surjeet Singh, a midsize farmer near the Bhagtawala grain market in Amritsar. He along with some 50 other farmers was sitting on an impromptu protest against the state government. A protest which had more than a 100 AAP activists and scores of journalists along with a few ward level Congress leaders. All these activists, onlookers, journalists etc. outnumbered the ‘protesting’ farmers by a ratio of 4:1. The main problem of these handful of farmers was that the local _Arthiyas_ (agriculture commission agents) were paying only “1350 to 1400 rupees while the govt. MSP was fixed at 1510 rupees per quintal for paddy”.

At the outset, it appeared as if the government was suffering from the proverbial political disease of hubris which would hurt it horribly in an election year. Especially the noise that some of the activists and media people were creating was quite disconcerting. Just a few meters away, the scene was completely in contrast. Literally hundreds of farmers were passing through the grain market selling their paddy at 1700 rupees per quintal – almost 200 rupees more than the MSP!

That scene near Amritsar in early October is what defines the politics of today, especially the rent-a-_morcha_ type of crowd politics that AAP has pioneered. The truth of paddy farmer unrest in Punjab was in reality quite a cynical game played by the opposition during the election season. The numbers told the true story (as is always the case in the noise filled Indian discourse).

_Arthiyas_ were paying 1700 rupees to 1509 variety of fully ripe paddy which constituted 87% of all paddy that had arrived in the grain market till then! In clear numbers, 56690 out of 64954 metric tonnes of paddy that had arrived in the grain market was that of 1509 variety. In fact, FCI (Food Corporation of India) had clearly advised farmers to arrive with fully ripe and dry paddy to get full price for their produce, but a few anxious farmers (less than 13% of the total) had harvested their produce before the paddy had fully ripened and became fodder for opposition political protests.

In many ways this is the political scene in Punjab today, where every aspect of day-to-day life can metamorphose into a political protest because 3 to 4 different political entities are fiercely vying for power. These protestations are then getting amplified in the chaotic din of media and social media noise leveraged on large scale presence of NRI Punjabis. This is the reason why most outsiders believe that Punjab is a heavily drug addicted land of virtually no-governance or rule of law today. In fact, many ‘right-leaning’ voices and segments of BJP supportive ecosystem – who may have not even visited Punjab – keep harping on their perceived idea that the state needs “big change”.

In the middle of last month, the state government opened the ‘Dhanoa Pattan’ bridge built on the Beas river at a mere cost of 65 Crore rupees within a record time of 5 years. This is a bridge that not only connects two districts – Gurdaspur and Hoshiarpur – but also connects two different sub-regions of the state, namely, Majha and Doab. Virtually thousands of farmers of the region are ecstatic about this new overpass road connectivity because it facilitates movement of sugarcane from the waterlogged region to the Mukerian sugar factory. “This is the greatest boon that the government has bestowed upon us”, emphasized a sugarcane farmer in Gudaspur, “we had been crying for this since many decades as the Paniyar mill (small local sugar mill) is too small, now we can directly take our produce to Mukeriyan mill”. But for most of the outside world, that bridge on river Beas is a bridge too far and Punjab as a drug addicted land of lawlessness makes far more sense.

That Dhanoa Patan bridge story is merely symbolic of how political noise can drain real governance issues in these times of hyper political activism. Of course, there is anti-incumbency of a decade long government in the state. Sure there are disaffected masses in many parts of Punjab, but the attempt to paint the state as a total disaster does not resonate on the smooth highways that connect almost all major cities to the nearby towns and villages (on an average our team had found the state to have the best road connectivity in all of north India) or in precise and effective functioning of the state’s grain markets or even in the newly refurbished heritage city complex built around the Golden Temple of Amritsar which is a breathtakingly beautiful sight to behold.

The truth of Punjab’s anti-incumbency is somewhere in between the ruling government’s propaganda, the opposition’s noisy campaign and the Lutyen’s media’s make-believe doomsday narrative. For pollsters, it is important to find the right metrics to define the state of anti-incumbency, for that data eventually determines electoral trend. This is why we had prepared our team to discover the signal from layers and layers of noise about issues that matter to Punjabis today.



*[Keep independent polling activity alive by clicking here]*
*Employment & Jobs*
As was the case in our 1st survey, the single biggest issue for the state’s voters is employment. In fact, this is the one issue that is hurting the SAD-BJP government the most. It is not as if the government hasn’t done enough in terms of providing “safe” government jobs, the problem really is that the state has failed in nurturing private sector jobs. As per estimates, 40% of Punjab’s total revenue receipts are spent on paying salaries and wages of the government employees and this is in addition to some 7767 Crore rupees spent on various retirement benefits!

Just before the 2012 election, the state government had regularized 45000 state employees which was probably one of the most underrated reasons for SAD-BJP bucking the anti-incumbency trend. This time around once again the government has adopted the same strategy. Just 2 weeks ago, the state cabinet decided to regularize 27000 contractual daily wage and temporary workers along with 15000 employees working on jobs outsourced to private companies. That is a whopping 42000 families and their dependents now potentially drafted into supporting the ruling party but at a debilitating cost of nearly 2000 Crore per annum to the state exchequer.

Will these last moment government largesse be enough? Consider this: for the last few months, ‘Contractual Employees Union’ of the state has been demanding regularization of some 1 lakh 30 thousand workers, whereas the government has only partially met that demand by regularizing only a 4th of those. Now, the remaining disaffected workers are considering other “political options”.

In fact, this is where BJP as the smaller partner in the state government has failed because it has not been able to impart an economic philosophy for the Akali led government. This is why among all the relatively developed and prosperous states like Gujarat, Tamil Nadu or Maharashtra, Punjab is the least industrialized and also the state with the least exposure to IT and allied services industries. Thus, even today, despite high levels of urbanization, the state has made only rudimentary transformation from an agrarian economy to government-job economy which has left large swaths of the state economically dismembered.

The signs are quite ominous for the Badals as new voter registration data shows. Muktsar, the home district of the Chief Minister and Bhatinda represented by Harsimrat Kaur have seen the lowest new voter registrations in the state. As of now, 4.75 lakh new voters have been registered in Punjab and 2.25 lakh of those are first time voters belonging to the 18-19 age group. There are also 2.5 lakh voters belonging to the 20-29 bracket. It is these young voters who are possibly going through a sense of hopelessness and may end up becoming an albatross around the ruling party’s neck.

*Agrarian problems & drug addiction*
From our first survey of July to our present survey in October, the primacy of agrarian problems has almost halved (from 15% to 8%). On the other hand, the issue of drug addiction which had not found any significant mention in our first survey (less than 6%), is now finding traction with nearly 13% respondents. This is indeed a fascinating exercise of understanding voter behaviour. It shows us how people’s distress changes relatively.

Most farmers in July were anxious about their paddy and there was a general sense of apprehension among the rural populace, but after the harvest season in October even as the grain markets and the state government handled the selling of the winter produce adequately, the same farmers & rural population, with cash in hand, now tend to believe that the agrarian problems stand mitigated.

In clear contrast is the issue of drug menace which is now finding greater resonance among voters and it could be because of 2 factors;


The issue of drug menace is mostly construed as a “luxury” problem by the Punjabi society. Thus, for instance, once their agrarian issues are solved they tend to identify with the next level of problems like the drug menace
The constant media narrative and the opposition campaign could be having its effect into force-believing that there is a supposedly ‘massive drug addiction’ problem in the state
*Punjabi identity*

This is indeed a complex item among the voter woes that is hardly understood by most demographers. Since the post terrorism phase of 1980’s, Shiromani Akali Dal (Badal) has been the pivot that has maintained the crucial balance of Punjabi identity without pandering to excessive separatist philosophy. That tenuous balance has been under stress for the last couple of years. For instance, the Sarbat Khalsa of last year called by some former Khalistani sympathizers has tried to create a parallel Panthic representative body which is further augmented by AAP kind of politics that has pandered to pro-Khalistan entities both here in Punjab and among non-resident Punjabis abroad.

Most Hindu and Sikh voters do underscore the importance of the Akali-Sant Samaj alliance to maintain SGPC (Shiromani Gurdwara Prabandhak Committee) as the sole representative body of Panthic Sikhs and are averse to any tinkering of that balance. Once again another attempt to organize a Sarbat Khalsa in Talwandi Sabo by some former Khalistanis like Baljit Singh Dadhuwal and Bhai Mokam Singh (incidentally both have had brief flirtations with AAP since 2014) has been thwarted by the state government for now. If many ‘separatist’ and ‘self-rule’ voices are heard once again this year in and around the Sarbat Khalsa, then many ordinary Sikhs and Hindus of the state would be left with little choice but to support SAD-BJP alliance in order to maintain the sanctity of the Punjab state.

In this milieu of Punjabi identity crisis has emerged the AAP phenomenon which for long has flirted with Khalistanis and then lost its way with Panthic Sikhs by a series of missteps starting from the AAP manifesto controversy to ending up with the sacking of the party’s big Panthic Punjabi face in the form of Sucha Singh Chotepur. Even AAP’s own volunteer groups strongly believe that Arvind Kejriwal will be the Chief Minister if the party comes to power which has created a strong divide with the Punjabi versus non-Punjabi debate taking the center stage. Indeed, this hugely emotional debate over Punjabi v/s Haryanvi has taken a big toll on Arvind Kejriwal’s own popularity in the state as is clearly evident in our poll finding.







Captain Amrinder Singh is by far the most popular leader in Punjab today as he has a solid 13-point advantage over Prakash Singh Badal. Clearly, the 10 year anti-incumbency seems to be hurting the senior Badal as surprisingly even 63% of BJP voters too are not choosing him as their primary face of leadership. In fact, today, Amrinder Singh’s popularity surpasses that of his party and yet the Congress high command has not announced him as their official CM candidate which also underlines the problems of a heavily Gandhi-pariwar dominated party that cannot tolerate any other leader of stature.

Interestingly, the approval rating of central govt. has not only increased but also has gained in terms of enthusiasm from the voters after the surgical strikes whereas the state government’s approval rating has remained more or less stagnant in 3 months – it was at 51% in July and it is hovering around 53% today. Our past studies have shown that usually a below 50% rating is indicative of high anti-incumbency whereas pro-incumbency generally becomes electorally significant when the approval ratings cross the 60th percentile. To that extent, the ruling government seems to be stuck in a “twilight zone” of voter approval.

Arvind Kejriwal has lost a lot of fizz in just the last 3 months. Since our last survey in July, almost a third his support as the CM candidate has been wiped out. That is a huge number considering the precarious dynamics of the state’s election scenario, for now he no longer represents the angst of Punjab or the protest vote that was tired of both the mainstream parties. What is more, many even among AAP voters no longer support him as the CM candidate as they did so overwhelmingly just a few months ago. There are possibly 4 big reasons for the decline of Kejriwal’s popularity in Punjab;


The Punjabi versus non-Punjabi divide is very much existential in state politics today which has also deeply affected AAP as a party because there have been largescale rebellions against Delhi observers, so much so that AAP was forced to remove all its Delhi inducted zonal chiefs and instead make space for local leaders. In fact, this whole “outsider” politics is getting further accentuated in the case of Kejriwal because of his Haryanvi-Bania origins which is playing directly into the SYL dispute and the accession of Chandigarh debate.
The way AAP’s Delhi heavy leadership has handled the Punjabi sentiments both in terms of religion (the AAP manifesto fiasco) and in terms of local leadership (Sucha Singh Chotepur incident was just the tip of the iceberg) has deeply dented the state’s faith in this former anti-corruption activist. This falling graph is also visible in the lack of enthusiasm from the NRI crowd in recent weeks.
Kejriwal’s horribly ill-timed questioning of surgical strikes has left a deep-rooted angst among ordinary Punjabis where every second family has some sort of army connection or the other
In this heavily connected world where news travels faster than political campaigns, the series of mal-governance issues of Delhi government have created many doubts about Kejriwal’s own competence which has hit hard at the very viability of his brand of politics
*Where does Punjab stand today?*





In the 2012 assembly elections, ruling SAD-BJP alliance had surprised all political observers, pundits & pollsters by bucking the anti-incumbency trend for the first time and retaining the state with a mere 2 percentage point advantage over Congress which had given the saffron alliance a clear majority. Almost 5 years down the line, it appears as if the needle hasn’t moved at all. Both the main contenders for power seem to be shadowing each other in terms of vote-shares as the trend line clearly shows. Both Congress and NDA (SAD-BJP alliance) have lost a bit of their base to AAP and other parties, but are essentially tied in a gridlock.

Of course, since our last survey in July, Congress seems to be breaking out into a clear lead which now stands at 3% – we must remember that such a lead could well be enough for a simple majority as was evident in the last election. Yet, 3% is also the standard expected margin of error that our poll comes with (i.e.) Congress, although has a slight advantage, may still end up being tied with SAD-BJP due to statistical margin of errors if the elections are held right now.

For an almost dying Congress party this could be an absolute lifeline purely because of the charisma of Captain Amrinder Singh. The problem though is that the high command may hesitate to declare him as the CM candidate which could potentially create a lot of confusion among the rank and file as was the case in all the hara-kiri of 2012.

On the other hand, decline of AAP seems to be following a set pattern as we had projected in our July survey. Soon after distribution of tickets, large number of small local political leaders who had joined the party began to drift away along with their set of followers and this exodus also took away the “protest vote” which was accruing to the party until then. The removal of Sucha Singh Chotepur which essentially meant largescale desertions by many zonal chiefs of the party further accentuated AAP’s decline. As things stand today, AAP is no longer a contender for power and it is slowly emerging as a 3rd party spoiler.

For instance, in the highly urbanized Chandigarh neighbourhood of Mohali (SAS Nagar) and Kharar assembly seats, AAP has announced advocate Himmat Singh Shergill and Kanwar Sandhu as the respective candidates. Both these seats are represented by the Congress party in the current assembly and both the sitting MLA’s are quite popular with their constituents. In fact, Balbir Singh Sidhu had won the Mohali seat by a big margin of nearly 17k votes in the 2012 election. Today both these seats are witnessing a triangular contest which may actually help the ruling party because of division of anti-incumbency vote!

This is a familiar pattern for Sukhbir Singh Badal who is working overtime to eke out an impossible victory from the jaws of defeat as he so successfully did in 2012 through another 3rd party spoiler in the form of PPP of Manpreet Badal. In the last few days, for instance, Badal has systematically targeted Ravidassiyas who form an important Dalit subsect in the state. Two powerful Congress Dalit leaders belonging to the Ravidassiya sect – Kabir Das and Seth Satpal Mall – were inducted into SAD last week. Both the leaders are known as “right hand men” of chief of Dera Sachkhand Ballan who control nearly 80% of Ravidassiyas in the state. Dera Ballan’s support essentially means some 8 to 10 lakh fixed votes in districts like Kapurthala, Hoshiarpur, Jalandhar and Nawanshahar.

Realizing that his party may face some losses in Malwa region, the junior Badal is wooing Dalits and other non-Panthic Deras, especially in the Doab region. His efforts seem to be yielding some results too, as our poll shows a reasonable performance by the saffron alliance in this Congress stronghold region known for high percentage of Dalit votes and NRIs. In fact, even in the 2012 election, this strategy had yielded spectacular results as the SAD-BJP alliance had managed to win 24 of the 34 SC reserved seats of the state by selectively targeting Dalit-backward vote as addendum to their core base of Panthic Sikhs & upper castes. Yet, for SAD-BJP to have a definite chance they need 6 factors to work in their favour;


The saffron alliance must aggressively and creatively woo the Deras, especially the Dera Sacha Sauda and the Radha Soami Satsang who between them cover a massive vote-base of at least 3 million unwavering voters. Here BJP’s role also could be crucial (over the last month, many BJP ruled states like Rajasthan have given 100% tax rebate to Messenger of God movie series of Gurmeet Singh Ram Rahim which has endeared him and his followers to saffron brigade)
Navjot Singh Sidhu could potentially emerge as the key to 2017. If Sidhu forms an alliance with the Congress party, the latter in all likelihood will sweep the state. But if Sidhu joins a 4th front like outfit along with many former AAP groups, the resultant 4th pole may well further divide opposition votes and give the ruling alliance a golden opportunity to create a historic hatrick
Akalis must sacrifice some of their urban seats and give a larger pool of tickets to BJP in order to cash in on the latter’s new found popularity due to surgical strikes and hyper nationalism
Prakash Singh Badal must be marketed as the last standing patriarch of the Sikh society. A clear emotional campaign by the senior Badal with associate cross platform narrative is needed to refurbish the saffron alliance in the state
BJP still needs to wake up and counter the massive online & media propaganda by the opposition. It has to leverage its vast network of supporters and create an alternate narrative before time runs out
Ticket distribution is now a very crucial exercise for the ruling alliance, especially because of 4-cornered contests in most of the seats






[*We have undertaken a risky large sample size survey which has resulted in a debt of over 3.6 lakh rupees. You can support us by being an angel to mitigate our risks*]

*A note on the 5Forty3 Punjab poll survey*

_This Punjab poll survey was conducted between October 15th and October 24th spread across 91 polling station areas (including swing polling booths) covering 27 specially chosen assembly segments of all the different electoral zones of the state. Our survey covered 114 geographic locations of 13 districts and had a target sample size of 3410, giving adequately weighted representation to various castes and socio-economic groups of both the rural and urban populace (see the below tables)._











_This 5Forty3 survey has a statistical error margin of 3.1% and a historic error margin of 2.7% (based on our past record). Our polls are especially accurate because of our path-breaking swing polling booth surveys based on indigenously developed tool RSSI (Randomized Social Swing Impact) which gave us near 100% accurate results during the Bihar elections where every other pollster failed._ _Based on our long experience we can say that there are three main error zones for political poll surveys in India;_


*Selection bias:*_ Our methodology has possibly a near perfect selection probability, therefore this poll survey has produced one of the most robust results._

*Random Sampling Error:*_ Since we have used a controlled random sampling methodology this problem has been almost completely negated; for instance, most pollsters simply use a randomized sample across the geography to arrive at findings, but our system has extensively used electoral rolls in conjecture with our own ethnic (caste) database as the sampling frame._

*Non-Response evaluation error:*_ Most poll surveys completely ignore “no responses” and simply concentrate on the positive responses, which artificially inflates findings. Our system actually treats “no responses” as positive findings and assigns value to them, which adds a whole new dimension to understanding people’s choices._
_Clear and precise questionnaires containing 61 different questions based on 3 criteria – preferences, opinions and factual information – were prepared in Hindi/English/Punjabi which were used to elicit the opinion of the respondents by carefully trained fieldworkers. The entire survey was conducted by direct face-to-face interviews without employing any CATI surveys or phone surveys. We achieved an extremely frugal hit-rate of 125 rupees per response which is much lower even for the historically cost effective team 5Forty3 (industry standard rates in India are roughly 200 to 270 rupees per response)._

P.S: Vote-share to seat-share conversion in India is at best a guesswork based on multiple variables. There are no statistical models to project seats from votes, but since most election analysis would be incomplete without seat allocation, we place the seat-share chart at the end as an addendum. The margin of error does not hold true for seat-shares as it is not a mathematical exercise of probability in itself.


----------



## Ajayk

http://5forty3.in/a-surgical-saffron-surge-in-hindi-heartland/

_Ukraura Mela_ is one of the many events of the Hindu festive calendar in eastern Uttar Pradesh during the Dussehra-Diwali season and is often seen as the platform to showcase the political power of various _Bahubalis_ of Azamgarh. This year, during that _Mela_, there was a massive gun battle that resulted in at least a dozen people being injured. It was a mini-war between two huge _Bhandaras_ organized by cousins Vijay Yadav and Pramod Yadav.

Local eyewitnesses spoke of how the shooting incident virtually resembled a gangster Bollywood movie and everybody believes it was a miracle that the casualties were not very high considering the sheer size of crowd present in the _Mela_. “It was a Yadav battle for Azamgarh between cousins turned enemies”, described a local shopkeeper, further adding, “the next few months will be quite tense here”.

Azamgarh is Mulayam Singh Yadav’s Karma-Bhoomi in eastern Uttar Pradesh for it represents that cleavage of Muslim-Yadav demographic coalition which has defined his politics for 3 decades. Consequently, Mulayam’s protégé, the state’s Forest Minister and local Bahubali, Durga Prasad Yadav has almost never lost Azamgarh since 1985 (except for 1993 when he was outside the SP-BSP coalition) winning it for a record 7 terms.

It is widely believed in Azamgarh that a big reason for Durga Prasad Yadav’s success has been his large family base mostly managed by his nephew Pramod Yadav who along with his other _Bahubali_ brother, Runnu Yadav have both been _Block Pramukhs_. It is also widely believed here that ever since Durga Prasad’s son, Vijay Yadav blocked Pramod Yadav’s election to ZP (_Zilla Panchayat_) Chairman’s position there has been a war brewing within the family which culminated in the _Ukraura_ _shootout_ of October 22nd.

Just 2 days later, some 300 kilo-meters away at the Samajwadi headquarters in the state’s capital of Lucknow, the Chief Minister of Uttar Pradesh, Akhilesh Yadav and his uncle, party president Shivpal Yadav, virtually came to fisticuffs on the stage in the full view of hundreds of party leaders and workers who in turn started a street battle amongst themselves!

From Azamgarh to Lucknow to every other district in between, the Yadav clans are fighting pitched political battles among themselves. This is perhaps that stage of evolution of political empowerment of a caste where power becomes mutually exclusive within a family to the extent that mutual destruction becomes the sole survival option. The impact of this Yadav clash is potentially going to be very high on the upcoming assembly elections.






In about 3 months, the approval ratings of the state government have gone down by a huge 9 points and it is now in that deeply anti-incumbent territory of the sub 40% range which historically produces a complete opposition sweep in the ensuing elections – for instance, in the recently concluded Assam elections, the state government’s approval ratings never fell below 48% and yet it lost the election pretty badly.

Akhilesh Yadav must be a worried man, for the voter perception which was already negative due to the law & order situation has further spiralled out of control due to apparent lack of governance over the last 2 months. “First they all (Mulayam family) fought among themselves like wolves and dogs over meat, now he (the CM) has embarked on election campaign in a Mercedes van” says 24-year-old unemployed Mahesh Yadav with doles of sarcasm. His mother was suffering from a bout of Dengue-like fever throughout this festive season and there were not enough beds in the civil hospital, so his anger sums up the frustration of a state that is in a constant self-imposed turmoil.

A section of the media, including some big English language newspapers are heavily promoting Akhilesh as the young face of Uttar Pradesh and are even portraying that he has huge mass support, but most of these are exercises in futility, for the anger is quite palpable everywhere. Yes, there is a vocal section of the Samajwadi youth brigade that is creating a lot of noise in favour of the CM, but that can hardly hide the anti-incumbency anger of ordinary people, nor can it gloss over the inherent divisions at every level of the party. In every district, there are at the bare minimum, at least 2 different groups of Samajwadi leaders nurtured by CM Akhilesh Yadav and party president Shivpal Yadav respectively.

Akhilesh may be popular among the youth brigade of the party as many young leaders have benefited from his largesse in various contracts and Theka-permits, but Shivpal has also nurtured those long-time party workers who haven’t got much power or money in the last 5 years of SP rule. In fact, Mulayam wasn’t very wrong when he admonished his son openly in that party meet on October 24th, “What have you done? You have just nurtured _Juwaris_ (gamblers) and_ Sharabis_ (drunkards) in your regime!” This is indeed the common refrain of many old Samajwadi warhorses in various districts where they see the young brigade as brazenly indulging in their vices after achieving power and making money. Such a vertical division in the party has left many leaders wondering how they would face the electorate this time.

Take the case of Azamgarh assembly seat as an example. Pramod Yadav, the nephew, has now been vying for a BSP ticket to challenge his uncle and Forest Minister, Durga Prasad Yadav who was otherwise seen as virtually undefeatable there. Now it has all the portends of turning into a battle royal with guns and gangsters thrown into the mix. If BJP nominates the right candidate, there is every chance that the saffron party may end up as a straight beneficiary in this uncle-nephew Yadav battle.

Our polling also shows that both the sitting MPs and MLAs are also facing a big bout of anti-incumbency, but the latter were significantly more unpopular. Riding on the surgical strikes success, the central government seems to be enjoying a massively high positive rating of 86% which is a historically significant number that suggests a tsunami of support building in favour of Modi. The contrast of how the voters see the state govt. vis-à-vis the central govt. could not have been starker – it is also testimonial to the intelligence of the average voter in the state who makes a clear distinction no matter how much the media narrative tries to show a state of false equivalence.


How is Akhilesh dealing with all these dangerous prospects for the ruling party? He seems to believe that elections can be won purely by hiring good political consultants. In fact, he has gone ahead and hired Harvard University’s Kennedy School professor and leading Democratic party consultant, Steve Jarding to manage his re-election campaign. One of the first things that Jarding has created is Akhilesh as the ‘family man’, so we see the CM playing cricket with his kids and sitting with his (photogenic) wife all over the adverts and images. This is the cornerstone of American political campaigns where candidates have to be seen as “doting on their families” to win the hearts of ordinary voters. In India, where _Bhai-Bhatijawad_ (especially in parties like SP) is rampant in the political sphere how will voters react to such messaging is anybody’s guess. Imagine the pain and anger of ordinary people suffering from Dengue & Chikangunya waiting for a hospital bed when they see the CM fighting with his uncle one moment and then playing cricket with his kids the next moment!

Hubris has been the political currency all over the left-liberal world recently and Steve Jarding and his ilk of Democratic political consultants have been at the forefront of Hillary Clinton’s “shocking” defeat in the US, but here in India he is using those same mantras of training 4000 volunteers to spread brand Akhilesh across the state and terming “Uttar Pradesh is my family” etc. If only these political consultants understood even 10% of the angst of today’s world, they would probably not make such blatant mistakes.






In a straightforward swap election, Mayawati’s BSP should have been the direct beneficiary of all the anti-incumbency. Indeed, she is still the most popular face for leadership choice in the state, while Akhilesh has remained static at around 14% (just a 1 point drop from our previous survey). Elections are heavily personality centric these days and Maya has every chance of creating a campaign built around her as the most viable alternative. Yet, there seems to be one obstacle in Maya’s path and that obstacle is named as Narendra Bhai Damodardas Modi.

The recent Bihar defeat of BJP and the Assam victory in contrast have created a clear political narrative about the need to anoint a state-level leadership face to represent the saffron vote surge. Most BJP local leaders too agree that the party needs a mascot to create a successful campaign in this most populous state. Yet, data suggests a somewhat convoluted path.

Throughout the 2014 election cycle, Modi’s popularity & approval ratings across India and in specific election bound states like Maharashtra and Haryana remained above the 60th percentile in general when BJP also managed to win a host of elections. In the 2015 Bihar election, however, the Prime Minister’s popularity rating had just fallen below 50% which also correlated with BJP’s defeat along with various other reasons. Today, after the surgical strikes against Pakistan (this poll was done before demonetization of 1000 & 500 Rupee notes), the Prime Minister’s popularity rating is once again hitting its peak which may override any local political vagaries to create a favourable atmosphere for the national ruling party. In fact, there are 5 distinct reasons why BJP may benefit from this move of not declaring a CM candidate;


Unlike Bihar, Prime Minister Modi represents Uttar Pradesh in parliament and is virtually seen as a mascot of the state cutting across caste lines which augurs well for the USHV base of BJP
BJP has to adapt a three-layered demographic progression model in UP as it did in 2014 – A] create a subtle Hindu polarization, B] enable all caste groups, especially non-Yadav OBCs, to enthusiastically participate in the elections and C] articulate a clear development agenda for the party based on anti-corruption and good economics modules. As of today, no BJP leader can symbolize this triple layered model as best as Modi can
Among all the states of India, Uttar Pradesh demographic is the most inclined to weigh their votes with a ‘national political perspective’ by foregoing regional considerations. Essentially what this means is that UP voters want to be indulged by underlying their importance to national politics which they have rediscovered fully in 2014. (This national political obsession of UP voters is because of 2 reasons – 1] the state itself is not a homogenous entity like a Bihar or a Gujarat or a Karnataka to have a high degree of regional identity appeal and 2] its closeness to the power of Delhi both geographically & culturally as well as due its inherent weightage of 80 parliamentarians)
PM Modi is best placed to exploit the two big national issues of India’s aggressive response to Pakistan and the central government’s revolutionary new steps at curbing black money which will both find resonance among the UP voters if packaged creatively
There are no pan-UP leaders with a broad development and nationalist appeal in state BJP today, especially in the post-Kalyan Singh era. For example, Yogi Adityanath was emerging as the consensus choice in July, but since the party did not make any announcement, his popularity seems to be dimming purely on its own weight.
[*Please do support independent political polling by being an angel*]






Although employment still remains the single biggest concern of people in UP, agrarian crisis seems to have relatively eased due to a better monsoon as compared to July. Interestingly, law & order problems have gained further mind-space among the voters, possibly due to the constant bickering and fights among the Yadav clans which is really hurting the state government much more than anything else. For the first time, we conducted a new case study on the impact of various central govt. schemes like PMJDY and the Ujjwala Yojana to assess the tangible changes to voter behaviour which has provided us with some very curious numbers.

A whopping 34 lakh BPL families of UP have benefited from the PM Ujjwala Yojana which provides for free LPG cooking gas with the savings made from voluntary surrendering of government subsidized cooking gas cylinders. This one single measure by the central govt. has the potential to upturn the UP election as it can directly influence a voter base of nearly 1.2-1.8 crore people by February next year!

To put things in perspective; BJP received totally 3.43 crore votes in 2014 while SP and BSP received 1.79 and 1.59 crore votes respectively and just this 1 scheme of providing cooking gas to families that heavily depended on unclean cooking fuels (like wood, kerosene, animal dung etc. which resulted in over 5 lakh death every year as per WHO statistics) can empower anywhere between 1.2-1.8 crore voters to think beyond caste silos and vote for real change. Our poll shows that 63% of rural housewives believe that this Yojana will make an impact on their voting decision. Going further, this single govt. measure may have a much bigger impact on voting decision than the surgical strike against Pakistan. In fact, in a decentralized trajectory, if this yojana manages to accrue even a basic average of 12-18k votes to BJP in each assembly seat (with a cumulative of 6 million votes), that could potentially impact the results in 70 to 90 seats of the state. Comparatively, the impact of PMJDY seems to be far lesser until now.

This is where BJP gets a big starting advantage while designing an election campaign. Voters tend to associate development agenda far better with tangible results when assessing the promises of a political party. This was one of the problem areas for BJP during the Bihar campaign last year where the voters simply had nothing substantial or realistic to relate to (despite the special package announcement which only sounded hollow) while opposition created a storm about reservations. Now, BJP and PM Modi can easily build a substantial campaign in UP about the party’s plans to generate employment and maintain law & order and solve health care problems. Voters would also have a greater degree of belief in the saffron campaign because of the success of Ujjwala Yojana & PMJDY etc.






Ruling Samajwadi Party is seeing a declining trend in both of its core voters of Yadavs and Muslims. As of today, the Muslim vote is facing the greatest uncertainty which is reflecting in our poll where almost 1 out of 4 Muslim voters in the state is still in the ‘undecided’ category. Essentially, Muslim voter is likely to break out late into the election and we need to constantly keep track of them.

“_Jab voter jeetata hai tho kissi pe ehsaan nahin karta aur jab haraata hai tho kissi ka lihaaz nahin karta_” was the cryptic one-liner by Bachchan Miyan, a 65 year old fruit vendor near Allahabad who in his own words “has seen it all” in his life in the state. That underlying Muslim frustration with the state government in particular and the state of politics in general is a whole new phenomenon in UP. The UP Muslim voter has never felt so powerless, not even after the demolition of the Babri Masjid in 1992, for their votes always made the difference in the end as even in the 1993 election they were able to prevent a saffron victory at the peak of Kalyan Singh’s popularity.

Mayawati is trying her best to woo the Muslim vote of Uttar Pradesh. She is actually quite desperate which is showing in her speeches where she is putting up a direct appeal to Muslims not to split their votes and lead to a BJP victory. Her party, BSP is also openly communalizing the election by reciting the verses of Quran in their election gatherings. And yet, despite all these efforts, Muslims at least till now are not showing any signs of changing their historic pattern as about 22% are voting for BSP as of today. Just why is this Muslim-Dalit coalition so difficult to pull off?


Mathematically, historic electoral-demographic data shows an upper resistance level at the 30th percentile which would be a difficult ceiling to break unless there is some path-breaking change. Maya wrongly believes that increasing Muslim candidates by BSP is enough on its own to woo the minority vote, but past data shows a contrarian trend
Muslims and Dalits vie for similar socio-economic space in the UP society wherein Muslims feel that they are ‘artificially’ repressed due to reservations that the latter are entitled to
Most ordinary Muslims have never seen the party as their own and there is a widespread notion among them that BSP is essentially a “Chamaron ki party”
BSP lacks structural midlevel Muslim leadership at the districts and divisions unlike SP where Neta Ji has nurtured a solid ecosystem for decades
Most Muslim opinion makers like Maulvis and local Urdu press is deeply incorporated into the Samajwadi political system and is unlikely to abandon that even in 2017
Politically Maya is quite unpredictable and many Muslims still remember that she is not averse to join hands with the BJP which essentially means their own vote might be wasted in the end
After the 2014 bitter experience where many Muslim voters ‘wasted’ their vote on BSP which won zero seats, many of them believe that Maya simply cannot stop saffron surge despite her Dalit vote-base
We also conducted an addendum polling exercise by indigenously adapting a probability questionnaire model developed by the Center for Economic and Social Research and the Jesse M. Unruh Institute for Politics, both at the USC Dornsife College of Letters, Arts and Sciences, wherein we gave the voters a chance to quantify their leanings by choosing a range on a scale of zero to ten. While most core voters of different political parties like Jatavs for BSP and Brahmins & Thakurs for BJP displayed a clearly stable choice, Yadav support for the ruling SP was much more vulnerable. In fact, Yadavs and non-Yadav OBC’s (leaning in bigger numbers towards BJP) displayed a clear contrast in their stability of the vote-choice. On the other hand, Jatavs showed greater stability that non-Jatav Dalits in their political choice.

[*This high quality poll of UP would not be possible without your support*]

This exercise gave us a very interesting insight into voters’ minds based on their own definition of political power. In India, elections always operate on the ‘winner-takes-it-all’ phenomenon which essentially works on the invisible collectivism hypothesis wherein many seemingly disparate demographic subsets join hands to create an ‘unexpected’ majority for a political party. It is almost as if majority of the voters suddenly come together by design to produce a mandate. This happens because mostly average Indians do not want to waste their votes and decide to exercise their franchise towards the leading party in a state. Our model suggests that Muslims (with large undecided segments), Yadavs and non-Jatav Dalits of UP are in that special zone today wherein they are likely to go with the leading party to create a mandate.






On the whole BJP enjoys a clear 9% lead in UP as of early November (before the demonetization drive of the central government) which should potentially lead to a massive saffron sweep in the state. In fact, this is consistent with not only the shift in electorate of Uttar Pradesh but also the electoral data of the last 2 years across India.

Ruling Samajwadi party is stuck around the 20% mark and is steadily losing support at about 1% every 3 odd months. Of course, it may gain a few more points once the undecided voters breakout, but it looks highly unlikely that it will come any closer to the 30th percentile on its own because of A] sheer anti-incumbency, B] internal clan wars which have percolated down to the last common denominator and C] uncertain core vote-base of both Muslims and Yadavs

BSP has gained about 5 points in terms of vote-share which amounts to 20% extra gain as compared to 2014, but is struggling to go beyond that. BSP’s main obstacles are that it is unable to attract votes beyond the core base of Jatavs as even other, non-Jatav, Dalits are not fully sure about backing the party as it is suffering large scale desertions and lacklustre Muslim support. Yet, as of today, BSP remains the biggest challenger to a saffron surge in the state.

Since the peak of 2014 LS elections, BJP’s vote-share has remained adamant for most parts. Even when the party lost Bihar last year, it only dropped about 5 percentage points. Throughout the last 2 years the party has lost anywhere between 0 to 9 percentage points in state elections against the 2014 benchmark. Our model suggests that even in UP the floor for party’s vote-share could not be lower. Indeed, our poll projection is at the lower end of the spectrum as BJP has lost about 10% votes from 2014 with 12% undecided (and others) voters.

Although a sub-regional vote analysis would be futile at this point when candidates haven’t yet been announced, it gives us a peek into the demographic behavioural patterns. BJP’s sub-regional hegemony of 2014 has been more-or-less sustained. The party’s best performance comes from the east which also has the largest share of assembly seats and is home to 29 districts out of 75. Even in West UP, the polarization of 2014 is still active even though at a reduced pitch, which is giving BJP enough traction to gain a lead. The only region where BJP is not leading as of today is in Awadh which is much smaller in terms of overall impact. Looking at the trajectory, it is clear that BJP has gained relative to its opposition in the west while it has remained static in the east as compared to our own poll in July. The upside potential for BJP is quite high in all regions, so ticket distribution could be a crucial exercise for the party.

As of today, the only way that a saffron surge can be challenged, let alone be stopped, is by an opposition alliance. Unlike Bihar where all the opposition parties came together to fight under a united umbrella, here such a possibility is next to nil simply because neither Maya nor Akhilesh would be willing to give up on the CMs post (also neither of them face any legal limitations like Lalu Yadav who could afford to accept Nitish Kumar’s leadership). Among other possibilities, the coming together of all the erstwhile Janata parties like RLD and SP in alliance with Congress is the most realistic one. The problem with such an arrangement is that their votes may not really add up in a neat structural form creating greater fissures for BJP to exploit. Consequently, there are 5 problem areas for such an alliance;


In West-UP, where the Jat-Muslim (and the overall Hindu-Muslim faultline) divide is extremely well demarcated, an alliance between RLD and SP could be a death knell for Ajit Singh’s party which may have recovered some ground otherwise. In such a scenario, polarization could end up being sharper than in 2014 resulting in a virtual sweep by BJP in this region
Dalits, especially non-Jatav Dalits who have shown a higher degree of uncertainty in our voter-scale index, may then find it more viable to shift to BJP in such a scenario – saffronization of Dalits would then be complete and Modi would go unchallenged for a very long time in Indian elections
The Akhilesh-Shivpal fault-line and the other internecine Yadav battles could come to the fore leading to many powerful rebel candidates from the ruling party contesting as independents
BJP can strategically exploit reverse Hindu polarization across the state and Muslim votes may yet get divided, especially if a desperate Maya ties up with smaller Muslim regional parties like MIM and Peace Party
With the rare exception of Bihar, whenever Congress has allied with other parties, it has only managed to harm them – the 3 latest examples being Bengal, Tamil Nadu and Assam. We tend to overlook the fact that average Indian voters are still not ready to forgive the Congress party even after the punishment of 2014.
This is also the reason why we believe that BJP not announcing a CM candidate is a good decision as of now, for it gives the party that much leeway to take strategic decisions whenever a need arises. In case a SP-RLD-Congress alliance becomes a reality, BJP can always announce a Dalit CM candidate to reap rich benefits of a massive Dalit surge in its favour. Similarly, in the unlikely event of a Congress-BSP alliance, the saffron party has the option of tapping Yadavs who in combination with other OBCs would mean a total vote-base of a whopping 40%+ on its own.

[*We have taken a massive risk by conducting these big polls in UP and Punjab. Without your support we may not be in a position to sustain these polling activities, so your support is paramount to keep 5Forty3 alive. For these polls we have already accrued a debt of over 3 lakh rupees which you can mitigate by contributing here*]

Our job as a pollster and a psephologist comes to an end here, but Indian election analysis would not be complete without projecting seat-shares which itself is nothing but a dark art due to non-availability of any statistical or mathematical model to convert votes to seats. Therefore, the error margins of our polls do not hold true for our seat projections.






*A Note on 5Forty3 Uttar Pradesh Poll survey of October*

_This UP poll survey was conducted between October 15th and October 28th spread across 190 polling station areas (including swing polling booths) covering 63 specially chosen assembly segments of all the different electoral zones of the state. Our survey covered 281 geographic locations of 26 districts and had a target sample size of 5800, giving adequately weighted representation to various castes and socio-economic groups of both the rural and urban populace (see the below tables)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

ranjeet said:


> Money does play a role in the elections and the way Kejriwal is whining non stop it appears this move has hurt AAP the most.


Ohde te adat a!
He's mad because he lost his savings not that he lost the party fund.



Ajayk said:


> AAP is not winning Punjab. Right now it's a distant 3rd.
> 
> http://5forty3.in/is-punjab-heading-for-a-direct-two-horse-race/
> 
> 
> “We are suffering and the government is simply deaf to our woes” averred Surjeet Singh, a midsize farmer near the Bhagtawala grain market in Amritsar. He along with some 50 other farmers was sitting on an impromptu protest against the state government. A protest which had more than a 100 AAP activists and scores of journalists along with a few ward level Congress leaders. All these activists, onlookers, journalists etc. outnumbered the ‘protesting’ farmers by a ratio of 4:1. The main problem of these handful of farmers was that the local _Arthiyas_ (agriculture commission agents) were paying only “1350 to 1400 rupees while the govt. MSP was fixed at 1510 rupees per quintal for paddy”.
> 
> At the outset, it appeared as if the government was suffering from the proverbial political disease of hubris which would hurt it horribly in an election year. Especially the noise that some of the activists and media people were creating was quite disconcerting. Just a few meters away, the scene was completely in contrast. Literally hundreds of farmers were passing through the grain market selling their paddy at 1700 rupees per quintal – almost 200 rupees more than the MSP!
> 
> That scene near Amritsar in early October is what defines the politics of today, especially the rent-a-_morcha_ type of crowd politics that AAP has pioneered. The truth of paddy farmer unrest in Punjab was in reality quite a cynical game played by the opposition during the election season. The numbers told the true story (as is always the case in the noise filled Indian discourse).
> 
> _Arthiyas_ were paying 1700 rupees to 1509 variety of fully ripe paddy which constituted 87% of all paddy that had arrived in the grain market till then! In clear numbers, 56690 out of 64954 metric tonnes of paddy that had arrived in the grain market was that of 1509 variety. In fact, FCI (Food Corporation of India) had clearly advised farmers to arrive with fully ripe and dry paddy to get full price for their produce, but a few anxious farmers (less than 13% of the total) had harvested their produce before the paddy had fully ripened and became fodder for opposition political protests.
> 
> In many ways this is the political scene in Punjab today, where every aspect of day-to-day life can metamorphose into a political protest because 3 to 4 different political entities are fiercely vying for power. These protestations are then getting amplified in the chaotic din of media and social media noise leveraged on large scale presence of NRI Punjabis. This is the reason why most outsiders believe that Punjab is a heavily drug addicted land of virtually no-governance or rule of law today. In fact, many ‘right-leaning’ voices and segments of BJP supportive ecosystem – who may have not even visited Punjab – keep harping on their perceived idea that the state needs “big change”.
> 
> In the middle of last month, the state government opened the ‘Dhanoa Pattan’ bridge built on the Beas river at a mere cost of 65 Crore rupees within a record time of 5 years. This is a bridge that not only connects two districts – Gurdaspur and Hoshiarpur – but also connects two different sub-regions of the state, namely, Majha and Doab. Virtually thousands of farmers of the region are ecstatic about this new overpass road connectivity because it facilitates movement of sugarcane from the waterlogged region to the Mukerian sugar factory. “This is the greatest boon that the government has bestowed upon us”, emphasized a sugarcane farmer in Gudaspur, “we had been crying for this since many decades as the Paniyar mill (small local sugar mill) is too small, now we can directly take our produce to Mukeriyan mill”. But for most of the outside world, that bridge on river Beas is a bridge too far and Punjab as a drug addicted land of lawlessness makes far more sense.
> 
> That Dhanoa Patan bridge story is merely symbolic of how political noise can drain real governance issues in these times of hyper political activism. Of course, there is anti-incumbency of a decade long government in the state. Sure there are disaffected masses in many parts of Punjab, but the attempt to paint the state as a total disaster does not resonate on the smooth highways that connect almost all major cities to the nearby towns and villages (on an average our team had found the state to have the best road connectivity in all of north India) or in precise and effective functioning of the state’s grain markets or even in the newly refurbished heritage city complex built around the Golden Temple of Amritsar which is a breathtakingly beautiful sight to behold.
> 
> The truth of Punjab’s anti-incumbency is somewhere in between the ruling government’s propaganda, the opposition’s noisy campaign and the Lutyen’s media’s make-believe doomsday narrative. For pollsters, it is important to find the right metrics to define the state of anti-incumbency, for that data eventually determines electoral trend. This is why we had prepared our team to discover the signal from layers and layers of noise about issues that matter to Punjabis today.
> 
> 
> 
> *[Keep independent polling activity alive by clicking here]*
> *Employment & Jobs*
> As was the case in our 1st survey, the single biggest issue for the state’s voters is employment. In fact, this is the one issue that is hurting the SAD-BJP government the most. It is not as if the government hasn’t done enough in terms of providing “safe” government jobs, the problem really is that the state has failed in nurturing private sector jobs. As per estimates, 40% of Punjab’s total revenue receipts are spent on paying salaries and wages of the government employees and this is in addition to some 7767 Crore rupees spent on various retirement benefits!
> 
> Just before the 2012 election, the state government had regularized 45000 state employees which was probably one of the most underrated reasons for SAD-BJP bucking the anti-incumbency trend. This time around once again the government has adopted the same strategy. Just 2 weeks ago, the state cabinet decided to regularize 27000 contractual daily wage and temporary workers along with 15000 employees working on jobs outsourced to private companies. That is a whopping 42000 families and their dependents now potentially drafted into supporting the ruling party but at a debilitating cost of nearly 2000 Crore per annum to the state exchequer.
> 
> Will these last moment government largesse be enough? Consider this: for the last few months, ‘Contractual Employees Union’ of the state has been demanding regularization of some 1 lakh 30 thousand workers, whereas the government has only partially met that demand by regularizing only a 4th of those. Now, the remaining disaffected workers are considering other “political options”.
> 
> In fact, this is where BJP as the smaller partner in the state government has failed because it has not been able to impart an economic philosophy for the Akali led government. This is why among all the relatively developed and prosperous states like Gujarat, Tamil Nadu or Maharashtra, Punjab is the least industrialized and also the state with the least exposure to IT and allied services industries. Thus, even today, despite high levels of urbanization, the state has made only rudimentary transformation from an agrarian economy to government-job economy which has left large swaths of the state economically dismembered.
> 
> The signs are quite ominous for the Badals as new voter registration data shows. Muktsar, the home district of the Chief Minister and Bhatinda represented by Harsimrat Kaur have seen the lowest new voter registrations in the state. As of now, 4.75 lakh new voters have been registered in Punjab and 2.25 lakh of those are first time voters belonging to the 18-19 age group. There are also 2.5 lakh voters belonging to the 20-29 bracket. It is these young voters who are possibly going through a sense of hopelessness and may end up becoming an albatross around the ruling party’s neck.
> 
> *Agrarian problems & drug addiction*
> From our first survey of July to our present survey in October, the primacy of agrarian problems has almost halved (from 15% to 8%). On the other hand, the issue of drug addiction which had not found any significant mention in our first survey (less than 6%), is now finding traction with nearly 13% respondents. This is indeed a fascinating exercise of understanding voter behaviour. It shows us how people’s distress changes relatively.
> 
> Most farmers in July were anxious about their paddy and there was a general sense of apprehension among the rural populace, but after the harvest season in October even as the grain markets and the state government handled the selling of the winter produce adequately, the same farmers & rural population, with cash in hand, now tend to believe that the agrarian problems stand mitigated.
> 
> In clear contrast is the issue of drug menace which is now finding greater resonance among voters and it could be because of 2 factors;
> 
> 
> The issue of drug menace is mostly construed as a “luxury” problem by the Punjabi society. Thus, for instance, once their agrarian issues are solved they tend to identify with the next level of problems like the drug menace
> The constant media narrative and the opposition campaign could be having its effect into force-believing that there is a supposedly ‘massive drug addiction’ problem in the state
> *Punjabi identity*
> 
> This is indeed a complex item among the voter woes that is hardly understood by most demographers. Since the post terrorism phase of 1980’s, Shiromani Akali Dal (Badal) has been the pivot that has maintained the crucial balance of Punjabi identity without pandering to excessive separatist philosophy. That tenuous balance has been under stress for the last couple of years. For instance, the Sarbat Khalsa of last year called by some former Khalistani sympathizers has tried to create a parallel Panthic representative body which is further augmented by AAP kind of politics that has pandered to pro-Khalistan entities both here in Punjab and among non-resident Punjabis abroad.
> 
> Most Hindu and Sikh voters do underscore the importance of the Akali-Sant Samaj alliance to maintain SGPC (Shiromani Gurdwara Prabandhak Committee) as the sole representative body of Panthic Sikhs and are averse to any tinkering of that balance. Once again another attempt to organize a Sarbat Khalsa in Talwandi Sabo by some former Khalistanis like Baljit Singh Dadhuwal and Bhai Mokam Singh (incidentally both have had brief flirtations with AAP since 2014) has been thwarted by the state government for now. If many ‘separatist’ and ‘self-rule’ voices are heard once again this year in and around the Sarbat Khalsa, then many ordinary Sikhs and Hindus of the state would be left with little choice but to support SAD-BJP alliance in order to maintain the sanctity of the Punjab state.
> 
> In this milieu of Punjabi identity crisis has emerged the AAP phenomenon which for long has flirted with Khalistanis and then lost its way with Panthic Sikhs by a series of missteps starting from the AAP manifesto controversy to ending up with the sacking of the party’s big Panthic Punjabi face in the form of Sucha Singh Chotepur. Even AAP’s own volunteer groups strongly believe that Arvind Kejriwal will be the Chief Minister if the party comes to power which has created a strong divide with the Punjabi versus non-Punjabi debate taking the center stage. Indeed, this hugely emotional debate over Punjabi v/s Haryanvi has taken a big toll on Arvind Kejriwal’s own popularity in the state as is clearly evident in our poll finding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Amrinder Singh is by far the most popular leader in Punjab today as he has a solid 13-point advantage over Prakash Singh Badal. Clearly, the 10 year anti-incumbency seems to be hurting the senior Badal as surprisingly even 63% of BJP voters too are not choosing him as their primary face of leadership. In fact, today, Amrinder Singh’s popularity surpasses that of his party and yet the Congress high command has not announced him as their official CM candidate which also underlines the problems of a heavily Gandhi-pariwar dominated party that cannot tolerate any other leader of stature.
> 
> Interestingly, the approval rating of central govt. has not only increased but also has gained in terms of enthusiasm from the voters after the surgical strikes whereas the state government’s approval rating has remained more or less stagnant in 3 months – it was at 51% in July and it is hovering around 53% today. Our past studies have shown that usually a below 50% rating is indicative of high anti-incumbency whereas pro-incumbency generally becomes electorally significant when the approval ratings cross the 60th percentile. To that extent, the ruling government seems to be stuck in a “twilight zone” of voter approval.
> 
> Arvind Kejriwal has lost a lot of fizz in just the last 3 months. Since our last survey in July, almost a third his support as the CM candidate has been wiped out. That is a huge number considering the precarious dynamics of the state’s election scenario, for now he no longer represents the angst of Punjab or the protest vote that was tired of both the mainstream parties. What is more, many even among AAP voters no longer support him as the CM candidate as they did so overwhelmingly just a few months ago. There are possibly 4 big reasons for the decline of Kejriwal’s popularity in Punjab;
> 
> 
> The Punjabi versus non-Punjabi divide is very much existential in state politics today which has also deeply affected AAP as a party because there have been largescale rebellions against Delhi observers, so much so that AAP was forced to remove all its Delhi inducted zonal chiefs and instead make space for local leaders. In fact, this whole “outsider” politics is getting further accentuated in the case of Kejriwal because of his Haryanvi-Bania origins which is playing directly into the SYL dispute and the accession of Chandigarh debate.
> The way AAP’s Delhi heavy leadership has handled the Punjabi sentiments both in terms of religion (the AAP manifesto fiasco) and in terms of local leadership (Sucha Singh Chotepur incident was just the tip of the iceberg) has deeply dented the state’s faith in this former anti-corruption activist. This falling graph is also visible in the lack of enthusiasm from the NRI crowd in recent weeks.
> Kejriwal’s horribly ill-timed questioning of surgical strikes has left a deep-rooted angst among ordinary Punjabis where every second family has some sort of army connection or the other
> In this heavily connected world where news travels faster than political campaigns, the series of mal-governance issues of Delhi government have created many doubts about Kejriwal’s own competence which has hit hard at the very viability of his brand of politics
> *Where does Punjab stand today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 2012 assembly elections, ruling SAD-BJP alliance had surprised all political observers, pundits & pollsters by bucking the anti-incumbency trend for the first time and retaining the state with a mere 2 percentage point advantage over Congress which had given the saffron alliance a clear majority. Almost 5 years down the line, it appears as if the needle hasn’t moved at all. Both the main contenders for power seem to be shadowing each other in terms of vote-shares as the trend line clearly shows. Both Congress and NDA (SAD-BJP alliance) have lost a bit of their base to AAP and other parties, but are essentially tied in a gridlock.
> 
> Of course, since our last survey in July, Congress seems to be breaking out into a clear lead which now stands at 3% – we must remember that such a lead could well be enough for a simple majority as was evident in the last election. Yet, 3% is also the standard expected margin of error that our poll comes with (i.e.) Congress, although has a slight advantage, may still end up being tied with SAD-BJP due to statistical margin of errors if the elections are held right now.
> 
> For an almost dying Congress party this could be an absolute lifeline purely because of the charisma of Captain Amrinder Singh. The problem though is that the high command may hesitate to declare him as the CM candidate which could potentially create a lot of confusion among the rank and file as was the case in all the hara-kiri of 2012.
> 
> On the other hand, decline of AAP seems to be following a set pattern as we had projected in our July survey. Soon after distribution of tickets, large number of small local political leaders who had joined the party began to drift away along with their set of followers and this exodus also took away the “protest vote” which was accruing to the party until then. The removal of Sucha Singh Chotepur which essentially meant largescale desertions by many zonal chiefs of the party further accentuated AAP’s decline. As things stand today, AAP is no longer a contender for power and it is slowly emerging as a 3rd party spoiler.
> 
> For instance, in the highly urbanized Chandigarh neighbourhood of Mohali (SAS Nagar) and Kharar assembly seats, AAP has announced advocate Himmat Singh Shergill and Kanwar Sandhu as the respective candidates. Both these seats are represented by the Congress party in the current assembly and both the sitting MLA’s are quite popular with their constituents. In fact, Balbir Singh Sidhu had won the Mohali seat by a big margin of nearly 17k votes in the 2012 election. Today both these seats are witnessing a triangular contest which may actually help the ruling party because of division of anti-incumbency vote!
> 
> This is a familiar pattern for Sukhbir Singh Badal who is working overtime to eke out an impossible victory from the jaws of defeat as he so successfully did in 2012 through another 3rd party spoiler in the form of PPP of Manpreet Badal. In the last few days, for instance, Badal has systematically targeted Ravidassiyas who form an important Dalit subsect in the state. Two powerful Congress Dalit leaders belonging to the Ravidassiya sect – Kabir Das and Seth Satpal Mall – were inducted into SAD last week. Both the leaders are known as “right hand men” of chief of Dera Sachkhand Ballan who control nearly 80% of Ravidassiyas in the state. Dera Ballan’s support essentially means some 8 to 10 lakh fixed votes in districts like Kapurthala, Hoshiarpur, Jalandhar and Nawanshahar.
> 
> Realizing that his party may face some losses in Malwa region, the junior Badal is wooing Dalits and other non-Panthic Deras, especially in the Doab region. His efforts seem to be yielding some results too, as our poll shows a reasonable performance by the saffron alliance in this Congress stronghold region known for high percentage of Dalit votes and NRIs. In fact, even in the 2012 election, this strategy had yielded spectacular results as the SAD-BJP alliance had managed to win 24 of the 34 SC reserved seats of the state by selectively targeting Dalit-backward vote as addendum to their core base of Panthic Sikhs & upper castes. Yet, for SAD-BJP to have a definite chance they need 6 factors to work in their favour;
> 
> 
> The saffron alliance must aggressively and creatively woo the Deras, especially the Dera Sacha Sauda and the Radha Soami Satsang who between them cover a massive vote-base of at least 3 million unwavering voters. Here BJP’s role also could be crucial (over the last month, many BJP ruled states like Rajasthan have given 100% tax rebate to Messenger of God movie series of Gurmeet Singh Ram Rahim which has endeared him and his followers to saffron brigade)
> Navjot Singh Sidhu could potentially emerge as the key to 2017. If Sidhu forms an alliance with the Congress party, the latter in all likelihood will sweep the state. But if Sidhu joins a 4th front like outfit along with many former AAP groups, the resultant 4th pole may well further divide opposition votes and give the ruling alliance a golden opportunity to create a historic hatrick
> Akalis must sacrifice some of their urban seats and give a larger pool of tickets to BJP in order to cash in on the latter’s new found popularity due to surgical strikes and hyper nationalism
> Prakash Singh Badal must be marketed as the last standing patriarch of the Sikh society. A clear emotional campaign by the senior Badal with associate cross platform narrative is needed to refurbish the saffron alliance in the state
> BJP still needs to wake up and counter the massive online & media propaganda by the opposition. It has to leverage its vast network of supporters and create an alternate narrative before time runs out
> Ticket distribution is now a very crucial exercise for the ruling alliance, especially because of 4-cornered contests in most of the seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*We have undertaken a risky large sample size survey which has resulted in a debt of over 3.6 lakh rupees. You can support us by being an angel to mitigate our risks*]
> 
> *A note on the 5Forty3 Punjab poll survey*
> 
> _This Punjab poll survey was conducted between October 15th and October 24th spread across 91 polling station areas (including swing polling booths) covering 27 specially chosen assembly segments of all the different electoral zones of the state. Our survey covered 114 geographic locations of 13 districts and had a target sample size of 3410, giving adequately weighted representation to various castes and socio-economic groups of both the rural and urban populace (see the below tables)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This 5Forty3 survey has a statistical error margin of 3.1% and a historic error margin of 2.7% (based on our past record). Our polls are especially accurate because of our path-breaking swing polling booth surveys based on indigenously developed tool RSSI (Randomized Social Swing Impact) which gave us near 100% accurate results during the Bihar elections where every other pollster failed._ _Based on our long experience we can say that there are three main error zones for political poll surveys in India;_
> 
> 
> *Selection bias:*_ Our methodology has possibly a near perfect selection probability, therefore this poll survey has produced one of the most robust results._
> 
> *Random Sampling Error:*_ Since we have used a controlled random sampling methodology this problem has been almost completely negated; for instance, most pollsters simply use a randomized sample across the geography to arrive at findings, but our system has extensively used electoral rolls in conjecture with our own ethnic (caste) database as the sampling frame._
> 
> *Non-Response evaluation error:*_ Most poll surveys completely ignore “no responses” and simply concentrate on the positive responses, which artificially inflates findings. Our system actually treats “no responses” as positive findings and assigns value to them, which adds a whole new dimension to understanding people’s choices._
> _Clear and precise questionnaires containing 61 different questions based on 3 criteria – preferences, opinions and factual information – were prepared in Hindi/English/Punjabi which were used to elicit the opinion of the respondents by carefully trained fieldworkers. The entire survey was conducted by direct face-to-face interviews without employing any CATI surveys or phone surveys. We achieved an extremely frugal hit-rate of 125 rupees per response which is much lower even for the historically cost effective team 5Forty3 (industry standard rates in India are roughly 200 to 270 rupees per response)._
> 
> P.S: Vote-share to seat-share conversion in India is at best a guesswork based on multiple variables. There are no statistical models to project seats from votes, but since most election analysis would be incomplete without seat allocation, we place the seat-share chart at the end as an addendum. The margin of error does not hold true for seat-shares as it is not a mathematical exercise of probability in itself.


Clearly,the guy knows Punjab just like he predicted Delhi


----------



## Ajayk

cloud_9 said:


> Ohde te adat a!
> He's mad because he lost his savings not that he lost the party fund.
> 
> 
> Clearly,the guy knows Punjab just like he predicted Delhi



In fact he was the only who predicted Delhi and Bihar correctly...

Check his Bihar analysis..he was spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Ajayk said:


> In fact he was the only who predicted Delhi and Bihar correctly...
> 
> Check his Bihar analysis..he was spot on.


Sure weren't BJP supposed to get 40+ in Delhi!


----------



## Ajayk

cloud_9 said:


> Sure weren't BJP supposed to get 40+ in Delhi!



As per BJP guys yes...In fact we BJP guys thought we would win Bihar as well


----------



## 911

cloud_9 said:


> Ohde te adat a!
> He's mad because he lost his savings not that he lost the party fund.


True.

--------







He is roaming with 4 big files everywhere and tells eveyone ye dekho dher sare saboot leke aya hoon although he just needs 1 paper from them . 100% nautanki.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> True.
> 
> --------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is roaming with 4 big files everywhere and tells eveyone ye dekho dher sare saboot leke aya hoon although he just needs 1 paper from them . 100% nautanki.


Haha...Kejri pleading Modi to reverse demonetisation for two months so that he can sort himself out!


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> Sure weren't BJP supposed to get 40+ in Delhi!



They were, but then the entire congie support base voted AAP...


----------



## Ajayk

Star Wars said:


> They were, but then the entire congie support base voted AAP...



5forty3 guys called Delhi and Bihar elections correctly..
They have been pretty accurate with their analysis for past 3 years give or take..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pm-m...8055?type=news&id=1628055&category=india-news


NIku ki GHar Vapsi....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajayk

Star Wars said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pm-m...8055?type=news&id=1628055&category=india-news
> 
> 
> NIku ki GHar Vapsi....



Nitish has fully realized how accommodating BJP was to this guy.
He has no one to blame but himself for his present condition. Had he played his cards right, Nitish would have gotten one of top 3 ministries...

NOW...he is being abused by Lallu's uneducated sons and he can't even complain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ajayk said:


> Nitish has fully realized how accommodating BJP was to this guy.
> He has no one to blame but himself for his present condition. Had he played his cards right, Nitish would have gotten one of top 3 ministries...
> 
> NOW...he is being abused by Lallu's uneducated sons and he can't even complain.


He was given a free hand when he was a NDA CM! Now.. Lalu pulls the string from behind. BJP should accommodate him & bring him to the fold once again & go back to same arrangements they had prior to the split!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajayk

JanjaWeed said:


> He was given a free hand when he was a NDA CM! Now.. Lalu pulls the string from behind. BJP should accommodate him & bring him to the fold once again & go back to same arrangements they had prior to the split!



No. They should bring Nitish to center and develop a BJP CM in Bihar. That would give a long term advantage to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800644378704297984


----------



## Ajayk

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800644378704297984



Some one should replace his brain with that of a Pig. 
It would definitely increase his IQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800688078260027392

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> He was given a free hand when he was a NDA CM! Now.. Lalu pulls the string from behind. BJP should accommodate him & bring him to the fold once again & go back to same arrangements they had prior to the split!



BJP should not trust thus guy the strategy now should be to get the 2014 situation back for 2019 i.e Lallu, Nitish contesting separately which would help BJP get the same number of seats as they did earlier . BJP should get the number of seats on its own so that it wont be influenced by the regional players and Nithish with his king size ego would definitely do that .Hence its better to break the mahabandhan than getting him back to coalition



Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800644378704297984



Dude Translate plz ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

noksss said:


> Dude Translate plz ?


It says "Not Notes, change the PM"


----------



## ashok321

Sonia's ongoing interview with Rajdeep Sardesai:

https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/800738087571599360


----------



## 911

http://m.firstpost.com/sports/india...on-patience-in-comprehensive-win-3116664.html

http://m.firstpost.com/sports/i-am-...tars-maiden-china-open-title-win-3116210.html


----------



## ashok321

PM is threatening other parties who are raising their voice. He should behave like a PM: Mamata goo.gl/PmD9uL

Bhagwant Mann to contest against Sukhbir Badal: *Kejriwal*

*PROOF:*

Modi is opportunist & fraud wasting GOI's money:


----------



## kadamba-warrior

JanjaWeed said:


> He was given a free hand when he was a NDA CM! Now.. Lalu pulls the string from behind. BJP should accommodate him & bring him to the fold once again & go back to same arrangements they had prior to the split!



With due respect, I think that would be a very bad move. The guy is a thorough 'sickular' and his ways don't in principle, match with those of NDA. He was so even before his marriage of convenience with Lalu. What he did with Lalu, the chara-chor, the same guy he wanted to fight to end gunda-raj in Bihar, is unpardonable. Going with Lalu was his own decision, now he doesn't deserve any of our sympathies, nor do the people who voted for this 'formula'.

Besides, there can only be ONE lion in this forest (or cage, depending on who you are talking with). To get one more, when there are NO big advantages that he brings to the table, is suicidal. Let him serve his 'time' and let people decide what they want to do with him and his coalition.

To give him a backdoor entry is like letting a snake get away even after getting bitten!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ajayk

Per sources, Leave of all Income tax officials has been cancelled.
On top of that 125,000 retired Income tax officials have been roped in. They will get training from 26-28 Nov.

Now you can imagine why this is being done

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> PM is threatening other parties who are raising their voice. He should behave like a PM: Mamata goo.gl/PmD9uL
> 
> Bhagwant Mann to contest against Sukhbir Badal: *Kejriwal*
> 
> *PROOF:*
> 
> Modi is opportunist & fraud wasting GOI's money:


Just checked. This app was created by Barra Skull Studios not GOI and they have removed it now for maybe false rumours. No wonder this nation is in pathetic state even after 70 years.


----------



## 911

Since its important for us to win elections, lets frustrate people. If people can kill someone for few rupees in this country, this is nothing.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800289713517051904

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

Ajayk said:


> Per sources, Leave of all Income tax officials has been cancelled.
> On top of that 125,000 retired Income tax officials have been roped in. They will get training from 26-28 Nov.
> 
> Now you can imagine why this is being done


Any source please?


----------



## Ajayk

indiatester said:


> Any source please?



I am the source here buddy and I can't reveal my sources 
People who thought they got around the current round of demonetization are in for a tough time..

Things are going to get much tougher.
The end game here is to make sure no political party has any illegal money left to fight 2019 elections. The next couple of years are going to be "exciting".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bitter Melon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800904584977784832

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bitter Melon

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...gramin-awas-yojana-bpl-families/1/816093.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800703142341931008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800703710003236864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajayk

Bitter Melon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800904584977784832



I doubt the day is far off when Kejri and Sisodia will be thrashed by Public..


----------



## indiatester

Bypoll update


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800979412241944576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800978871969411072

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ajayk

indiatester said:


> Bypoll update
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800979412241944576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800978871969411072



Doubt these Fake sickulars will ever know their status.
Many of them have lost their life savings and the next step of Benami properties will squeeze the life out of these corrupt clowns...

These are terrified politicians lashing out because enormous damage is being done to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajayk

http://www.news18.com/news/politics...iled-by-jaitley-against-kejriwal-1314446.html

Can any AAPtard let us know why Kejri is running away from fighting these cases?
He had thousands of pages of proofs and yet strangely for reasons known to him and AAPtards (which they never reveal to rest of the world), the proofs are NEVER given to courts!!

This is one of the strangest things where the person having thousands of pages of proofs is shying away from giving the proofs to court..

What's happening Sickulars?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Congress down from 43% to 2% vote share in Tripura...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

Star Wars said:


> Congress down from 43% to 2% vote share in Tripura...


BJP did not put up a decent fight in WB and TN this time.

edit:
Improved performance in WB

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800990062808702976

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

This old guy Ramjetmalani is bit overrated i feel

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...e-says-Supreme-Court/articleshow/55557526.cms


----------



## Star Wars

noksss said:


> This old guy Ramjetmalani is bit overrated i feel
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...e-says-Supreme-Court/articleshow/55557526.cms



Neither Kejri nor Ram Jatmalani can dare to challange Lutyans ka baap...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Is Arvind Kejriwal’s AAP using DTC to exchange illegal currency notes?*

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...netisation-narendra-modi/452503/#.WDQ23H8Njz8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ajayk

JanjaWeed said:


> View attachment 354427



BJP should position itself as principle opposition in WB. 
For starters that will give the commies few nightmares.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ajayk said:


> BJP should position itself as principle opposition in WB.
> For starters that will give the commies few nightmares.


Commies losing ground in WB slowly.. & Mamta knows that BJP is the one she has to deal with in future! Hence this new found aggression against the center! Commies are a cancer.. & good that we are in a process of eradicating it slowly!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bitter Melon

Ajayk said:


> I doubt the day is far off when Kejri and Sisodia will be thrashed by Public..



Then he will claim that Modiji ne apne goonde bheje the. Meri jaan ko khatara hai. Modiji mujhe jaan se marna chahate hain. All the aaptards and opposition will latch on to this and create a furore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ajayk said:


> I doubt the day is far off when Kejri and Sisodia will be thrashed by Public..


Chances are that Kejru will get more support especially from certain votebanks. Not just Muslims. He will lose nothing.


----------



## IndoCarib

SC denies relief to Kejriwal in defamation case filed by Jailtey

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...d&utm_medium=RSS&utm_campaign=RSS_Syndication

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801091397327560705
Real test of Pappu's pro-poor / pro-dalit image!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## migflug

*har dil jo pyar krega ho hoo hoo hooooo......*



JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801091397327560705
> Real test of Pappu's pro-poor / pro-dalit image!


_har dil khana khayaga_


----------



## JanjaWeed

Over 80% Indians back Modi govt's demonetisation move: Poll

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...C-Voter-poll-reveals/articleshow/55566700.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CorporateAffairs

JanjaWeed said:


> Over 80% Indians back Modi govt's demonetisation move: Poll
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...C-Voter-poll-reveals/articleshow/55566700.cms



2019 sealed?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

CorporateAffairs said:


> 2019 sealed?


Just a trailer of things to come in 2019..& don't be surprised if Congress is reduced to single digit! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801117219715502080

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

BREAKING: CAG pulls up Income Tax dept for Rs 1,767 crore benefit to Reliance Industries by allowing deductions jantakareporter.com/business/cag-p…

Told ya so!

Modi is fraud foisted on India.







Arey fuduo Delhi MCD tau jeet ke dikhao...

Fir Bharat ki baat karo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801137858836713472


----------



## ashok321

https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/801233326241501184


----------



## ashok321

Must watch one minute:


https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/801249581736468480


----------



## Star Wars

CorporateAffairs said:


> 2019 sealed?



Wait until the property prices fall in 2017, housing for everyone will also come true... now libtards can dream of 2024 elections...

http://5forty3.in/first-hints-of-a-namo-tsunami-after-demonetization/

Five years ago, during the peak of Anna Hazare & Baba Ramdev led agitations against corruption, public anger across India was palpable. Literally millions of people in all cities and towns of India would throng local protest destinations with many of them joining in the evening after finishing their day jobs. ‘Celebrated’ (pun unintended) news anchors like Barkha Dutt of NDTV who had then recently covered civil unrest in far off countries like Egypt were unable to even visit these protest sites because public anger was also directed towards them. Majority of the media narrative of that time was more stooped in disbelief laced with skepticism about the impact of these agitations on “real India” (pun intended).

Today, 5 years later, once again there are crowds thronging to banks and ATMs in millions every day mostly in an orderly fashion. *Most Indians have been heavily inconvenienced due to government’s demonetization, yet there are no mass protests in the cities and towns of India. Today, the media narrative though is the exact opposite to what it was some 5 years ago.* Media, news anchors and columnists are working overtime to build a narrative of a manufactured anger of the masses but with little or no impact on the ground.

The contrast from 2011 to 2016 in the interplay between 3 primary players – media, public and government – couldn’t have been starker. While public and govt. were at loggerheads in 2011, media was by and large with the govt. whereas in 2016, public and govt. seem to be in harmony while media is seen to be against the government (media here mostly refers to the dominant mainstream English language version). These are interesting inflection points which suggest demographic pattern shifts in tandem with a media created dystopia.






The global attitude survey by PEW research shows a clear pattern of Indian public anger of 2013 turning into contentment of 2016 which has been consistent with our own polls and data over the last 3 years. *Prime Minister Modi has consistently brought about an attitudinal shift in public’s perception of the government. Globally, one of the biggest cause of public anger today has been because of the building distrust in institutions – we have seen just this month how voters in the US, the lone surviving superpower, have shown their massive distrust in institutions by electing a complete outsider to challenge the establishment.*

*“Yeh Modi kissi ka sagga nahi hai” averred a card carrying Youth Congress worker *over a cup of tea near Meerut when he was explaining to us about how possibly the trader community which was supposed to be the core BJP-RSS support base would react adversely to the central government’s demonetization move. *That same Youth Congressi then added as an afterthought, “yeh (PM Modi) shayad desh ke liye kuch bhi kar sakta hai”*. His broader analysis was basically that Modi could have hurt his own party by doing the “right thing” due to the resultant anger among BJP’s core voters.

In this reaction of even ideologically opposed sections of the populace towards the Prime Minister, we find that quantum leap that Modi has taken over other politicians. In an environment of cynicism where the best of intentions by a politician are met with doubts and conspiracy theories by ordinary people whose default perception mode is to simply disbelieve a political leader, Modi is slowly bringing back that much needed trust. *At a fundamental level, the demonetization of 500 and 1000 rupee notes is about bringing back faith in the institutions to ordinary Indians who simply believed everybody is corrupt.*

“Very quickly all the pain of standing in queues would be forgotten, but these new 500 and 2000 rupee notes would keep reminding this generation every day about Modi’s fight against black money” was how a retired government teacher standing in a long queue of an ATM in Mohali summed up the situation to me. Essentially, the reason why vast majority of ordinary Indians are willing to bear this short term pain of sudden cash crunch despite no tangible gains is because they have taken that leap of faith with Modi who is trying to restore trust in institutions once again.

In fact, that same PEW research data (survey conducted before demonetization) reveals a subplot of the larger Modi story. Among various positive aspects of Modi’s prime ministership, there was one possible sore note – only 49% people believed that the PM had shown an ability to “get things done” while 33% felt he had failed in that aspect. *A perception was gaining ground that despite his best intentions, the PM was being bogged down by the system around him. We believe that Modi understood this much better than anybody else and in a matter of 1 month he has probably completely changed that perception by first conducting a surgical strike against Pakistan and then boldly going ahead with demonetization.*






[*Support 5Forty3 click here*]

Yesterday, results of by-polls held across 14 seats including 4 parliamentary constituencies spread across north, south and eastern India were announced which is possibly the first real gauge of public opinion after the demonetization drive by the central government. Generally, by-polls on their own are not good measures of electoral trends simply because of heavily localized format. In fact, even in these elections, all the local governments performed as per expectations. Thus in order to understand the underlying message of these results we took the cumulative total of all the elections and analyzed them in comparison with previous corresponding elections – minus Tamil Nadu where elections were not previously held.

If we consider this round of by-polls as a sort of crude opinion poll with a whopping sample size of 5338586, the result tells the opposition that there is a tsunami brewing in India in favor of Narendra Modi as of today!* In a sample size of over 50 lakh voters across India excluding BJP strongholds of western states (where the party swept nearly 100% seats in 2014), BJP has gained a huge 4% from its peak of 30% in 2013-14!* In absolute terms, BJP has jumped from roughly 16 lakh votes in the previous election cycle to over 18 lakh votes in 2016. What is more, *this is the first time that BJP is actually reversing the trend of falling from its 2014 peak (as seen in all assembly elections in last 2 years).*

When we ran simulations for these numbers in correspondence with western Indian states using our regressive statistical models and combined those results with our latest pre-poll surveys in UP and Punjab, the result was stunning to say the least.* If elections are held today in India, BJP may actually win 38% vote-share on its own while Congress would be stuck around 16%.* This is a quantum leap from the 2014 peak of Modi and it has begun to take shape even before the full impact of demonetization can be internalized by the voting populace in the midst of a cash crunch in the banks. For instance, *once the temporary cash crunch issues are solved and the economy begins to reshape along with lakhs of crores of rupees of black money coming back into the system as a windfall for the government, real public opinion shift will happen. What would be the Modi peak after that shift is a data-thought that should send a shiver down the spine of opposition and media universe.*

[*Keep independent pollsters and election data analysts alive for a balanced narrative, be an angel*]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Why they need to reach out Congress,Kejriwal ,Mamata,Media is doing exactly what Pakistan needs to do 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...er-Indias-propaganda/articleshow/55580534.cms


----------



## ashok321

Big Bazaar to allow cash withdrawal up to Rs 2,000, Opposition leaders ask 'What's the deal Modi ji? goo.gl/Hq7mAE

Rifat Jawaid's video blog: Why PM Modi can't trust the same people who voted him to power jantakareporter.com/blog/rifat-jaw…

'PM Modi has done world's biggest impromptu financial experiment': Rahul Gandhi goo.gl/fvSoZg

Supreme Court refuses to stay petitions challenging demonetisation in various HCs goo.gl/ifIPN2

*Rupee in free fall, slides 21 paise to new 9-month low*

http://www.jantakareporter.com/business/rupee/78144/


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801396389347348481
Supreme Court wonders if Modi govenment will sit on Lokpal for rest of its term - The Economic TimesThe government insists that the law was brought in in a hurry and had several loopholes which need to be plugged for the law to be effective.


EconomicTimes

OMG!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801320500203061248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801319651955404800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801326266481774593


----------



## IndoCarib

Moron is back with spams. @ashok321 dont chicken out of debates. If you got balls discuss with us.


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

*Pakistan talks of big plans to 'counter India's propaganda'*
NEW DELHI: Pakistan has formed a committee "to counter India's propaganda campaign" and has already taken steps to reach out to *Indians "opposed to Narendra Modi's extremism"* Dawn reported today

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...er-Indias-propaganda/articleshow/55580534.cms

All Congis, AAPards rejoice ! your day is here. Expect a call from Sartaz Aziz soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801422472046329856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801396268882919424


----------



## kvpak

Star Wars said:


> You tell me i don't know what happening around my ow neighborhood and you complain of me personally attacking you
> 
> First of all, that article is 15 years old, Second, what you are talking about is a bunch of armed loonies having delusions of grandeur and are now probably rotting away in a grave. Seriously... free Tamil Nadu with parts from Kerala, Andra and Karnatakka ? what were they smoking...
> 
> LTTE in Jafna is a freedom movement , The US civil war is a freedom movement , Indian independence struggle is a freedom movement because it had a backing of a huge number of people. What you read here is nothing more than a bunch of loonies...


----------



## CorporateAffairs

> *Kejriwal roaring speech*


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801465603210899456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801456083466391553


----------



## ashok321

*Unable to withdrawn money for exam fees, teen ends life:*


*
Here's A List Of Countries That Have Tried Demonetisation Before India*
http://www.indiatimes.com/news/worl...tried-demonetisation-before-india-265743.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800883033624571905
*Senior citizen dies of heart attack after exchanging notes:*


----------



## ashok321

BJP bye bye in Punjab.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801124089062518784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801509853722050560
*In cash crunch, RBI chief Urjit Patel 'missing':* 
As India undergoes the world's biggest currency overhaul in decades, one official is noticeably absent: central bank Governor Urjit Patel.

The head of the monetary authority has spoken just once since the government invalidated 86 per cent of currency in circulation in a surprise move on November 8. Mounting cash shortages pushed the Supreme Court to warn of riots, and a powerful bank union called for Patel's resignation after a senior bureaucrat was tasked with firefighting.

While Patel's low profile was initially seen as a foil for Prime Minister Narendra Modi's high-visibility administration, it risks backfiring as public anger increases. Credibility and autonomy of the Reserve Bank of India is linked to the value investors assign the rupee, which is sliding toward a record low.


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801502379082321920

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801614632162992128
Niku wants to come back........


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @bwoyblunder's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801639882993102848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801614632162992128
> Niku wants to come back........




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801743163329114112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

There is only one way Modi can win. And that is the following:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

*Don’t join the debate*
*Demonetisation is the prerogative of the executive. The Supreme Court should let it be*

Every citizen, economist, institution and organisational body has an opinion on the demonetisation implemented recently by the centre. Suddenly, the “common man” has become the centre of attention of political parties; buckets of tears are daily shed bemoaning his travails. Analysis covering the entire spectrum of possibility and probability has occupied public space. While some of these analytical musings may be partially true, surely the entire spectrum cannot be valid. Indeed, the Congress, which had control of the economy for over 60 years, brought the country to its knees and was primarily responsible for the hardship of the populace. Yet, it has shed the most tears for the “common man”, who was treated with great disdain hitherto. The other loose cannon, Arvind Kejriwal, has gone to the extent of predicting “riots” in the streets. It is in this context that one wonders with trepidation whether the matter will be taken up for “consideration” by the apex court now, and if so, the further statements and announcements relating to the same that will follow.

The simple fact is, the apex court of India is held in the highest possible esteem by the thinking Indian. It is seen as the final temple of justice, the defender of the interests of the common person, the guardian of the Constitution, the protector of democracy. In a country which is slowly demolishing all its icons, it is a pantheon worthy of worship by the ordinary citizen. Time and again, the apex court has stood up to defend the citizen against the state. Of our governance triumvirate, the legislature has proven itself to be inconsequential, insignificant and effectively non-existent over the past seven decades — many will agree that it is a dummy organisation, manipulated by clever politicians, for their own ends. The executive has performed reasonably well. However, the failure to uplift the lives of million of people over seven decades, the miserable hand to mouth existence of a large majority of citizens, linked with completely unacceptable education and public health standards, and a totally corrupt economy, are all legacies created by the executive. The untrammelled predatory instincts of the political class has converted the democratic process to one deserving contempt. Public service is the last thing in the mind of the average politician, whose only aim is to win elections, make promises which he has no intention of keeping, amass wealth for the next 10 generations and return to contest elections again. It is in this depressing milieu that one looks at the standing of the apex court today — it is the last bastion housing the public’s hope.

It is not that the judiciary is unsullied, with a shining reputation. The judicial system is often unable to deliver justice to the common citizen; it is expensive, dilatory and highly corrupt in the lower levels. Many high courts don’t have a savoury reputation. Each civil and revenue case could take decades to reach a conclusion. A judicial arbitration process usually spans decades. No major reforms have been taken to deal with interminable adjournments; rampant, dilatory interlocutory orders; harnessing technology for recording evidence and speeding up the trial process; humane treatment of undertrials; and flagrant abuse of the system by rapacious lawyers. While the law is the same for all, the popular perception is that legal procedures are “elitist” — an expensive lawyer can do wonders for you. While part of the above is possibly exaggerated, one cannot deny basic facts. The system needs urgent and serious reforms — and one has not seen major steps towards this.

No doubt there has been criticism in the past about judicial “overreach”. However, no one has questioned the intention of the apex court as a defender of the common citizen’s interest. By its very nature, the court is an adjudicatory body, ruling on competing points of view to reach a conclusion on whether a particular action is in conformity with the Constitution. There is no standing machinery to have sustained periodical examination of all aspects of a relevant major issue, weighing economic and social costs and benefits over time, so that a viable and optimal action plan can be evolved. Thus, the periodic staccato adhoc interventions, on subjects like pollution or environment, are to be seen as directing the executive to take appropriate and viable action and highlighting a major issue, rather than unfolding policy in the economic, social or political spheres, which are in the province of other agencies. Indeed, the abject failures of the legislative and executive wings have given the apex court the room to enter into what is primarily the executive’s space. It should not become a habit to enter every conceivable area affecting the populace, and with casual, random observations and directions.

The Supreme Court is too sacred, too precious a resource that Indians have. It needs to be preserved with utmost reverence, attention and discipline. Irrespective of the merits of the demonetisation debate, whether one agrees with it or not, it is surely a subject in the executive’s province. One would hope that these political and economic processes will play out on their own in this regard, without the apex court sullying itself by entering the fray.


----------



## ashok321

*Modi has created more havoc than Hitler: Mamata:*

*Demonetisation an ill-conceived blow to common man: Derek O'Brien:* 

*(Demonetisation debate) Derek O'Brien of Trinamool Congress says:

Want 'Brexit-like' vote on note ban: Uddhav Thackeray:* 

*Demonetisation is 'organised loot', legalised plunder: Dr Singh:* 
*More highlights from Dr Singh's speech:

Demonetisation a monumental mismanagement: Dr Singh: 
Highlights of Dr Manmohan Singh speech on demonetisation in Rajya Sabha

Rupee hits 39-month low at 68.84 a dollar: 





*


----------



## 911

http://indianexpress.com/article/tr...y-amit-shah-will-leave-you-in-splits-4392968/


----------



## JanjaWeed

*BJP emerging as major challenger to TMC in West Bengal post demonetisation*

http://m.indiatvnews.com/politics/n...tmc-in-west-bengal-post-demonetisation-358015


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801612034009743360
Shocking if true and the worse part is I think it is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Rupee free fall continues unabated, inches closer to Rs 70 against dollar goo.gl/zFVQSW

Manmohan Singh is renowned economist, his words should be taken seriously: Shiv Sena jantakareporter.com/business/manmo…

Shatrughan Sinha slams PM Modi, terms surveys in favour of demonetisation 'planted' goo.gl/FaCLwc

#DeMonetisation effect: House prices to go down by 30%, will wipe our Rs 8 lakh crore worth market value <<< I have said this several times>>> Q4 will reflect diminished GDP figures for India.

Kejriwal accuses BBC of hit job, post journalists' social media conversation as evidence jantakareporter.com/social-media-b…


(Must read) Sahara bribery diary: Supreme Court will hear the matter on Friday, later this week goo.gl/nKCFFP


----------



## IndoCarib

*Housing Prices To Drop Up To 30%, Wiping Rs. 8 Lakh Crore In Value*

http://profit.ndtv.com/news/propert...-crore-in-value-1629782?pfrom=home-topstories


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801054299543388160


----------



## ThinkLogically

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801054299543388160


I thought this bot was banned from this thread because it was not posting in this thread after coming back to life last week.

Alas! The thread is again going to gutters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Watch: Minister Nirmala Sitharaman Took On A JNU Student - And Won*

http://www.ndtv.com/video/news/news...udent-and-won-440000?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

indiatester said:


> Untrue brother. Am in the hunt for a house and not seeing the 30% drop
> 
> 
> Use the ignore option. Works wonders.



not going to happen soon. just wait for 4-6 months. There are no buyers now, correction will take place



ThinkLogically said:


> I thought this bot was banned from this thread because it was not posting in this thread after coming back to life last week.
> 
> Alas! The thread is again going to gutters.



He is from the gutters. Will be back there soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

Aam Aunty Party turning out to be the biggest den of corruption. No wonder Aunty Kejriwal has her panties in a twist over demonetisation

http://www.tribuneindia.com/mobi/ne...ingh-durgesh-pathak-of-corruption/327805.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Note ban: Critics got no time to change their black money, PM says

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802064801492930560


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802042284246061056


----------



## 911

Valson Thampu, an intellectual and author of Harvest of Hate: Gujarat Under Siege, came to the conclusion that there was nothing economical about demonetisation, but Modi's Ashwamedha of Ram Rajya and demonstration of loyality towards demonetisation by citizens have only emboldened his plans. Urges people to disobey the ruler and revolt.
http://www.dailyo.in/politics/modi-...black-money-orop-ram-rajya/story/1/14217.html

Where have we reached? No way to deal with hate monger bigots like him?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Nayi Rajneeti. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802112711836377089

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

911 said:


> Valson Thampu, an intellectual and author of Harvest of Hate: Gujarat Under Siege, came to the conclusion that there was nothing economical about demonetisation, but Modi's Ashwamedha of Ram Rajya and demonstration of loyality towards demonetisation by citizens have only emboldened his plans. Urges people to disobey the ruler and revolt.
> http://www.dailyo.in/politics/modi-...black-money-orop-ram-rajya/story/1/14217.html
> 
> Where have we reached? No way to deal with hate monger bigots like him?


Not even interested to read it. Will do so only if forced.


----------



## 911

ranjeet said:


> Nayi Rajneeti.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802112711836377089


Political revolution in India has begun. Bharat jaldi badlega.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

*Unaccounted deposits in scrapped currency notes up to December 30 if declared to taxmen will attract 50% tax, along with a lock-in of 4 years, sources said. 

In case the disclosure is not made and the unaccounted money is detected by tax authorities, it will be charged with 60% tax and a longer lock-in period, the sources added. 

*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-face-50-tax-lock-in/articleshow/55620291.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

indiatester said:


> Not even interested to read it. Will do so only if forced.


Its all crap. But the way he has written can appeal newly made liberals of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Nayi Rajneeti.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802112711836377089


why not CM?


----------



## Dragon Ball

911 said:


> Valson Thampu, an intellectual and author of Harvest of Hate: Gujarat Under Siege, came to the conclusion that there was nothing economical about demonetisation, but Modi's Ashwamedha of Ram Rajya and demonstration of loyality towards demonetisation by citizens have only emboldened his plans. Urges people to disobey the ruler and revolt.
> http://www.dailyo.in/politics/modi-...black-money-orop-ram-rajya/story/1/14217.html
> 
> Where have we reached? No way to deal with hate monger bigots like him?


He knows conversion activities will be hit and the huge money made by Christian institutions will be under scanner. So his anger is understandable.


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> why not CM?


That goes to Jat Sikh, not even the Lala ji himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> That goes to Jat Sikh, not even the Lala ji himself.


wow.. what an incentive for dalits to vote for AAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*More trouble for Kejriwal: AAP Punjab candidate claims Sanjay Singh asked him to deposit Rs 1 crore as party fund*

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...m-to-deposit-rs-1-crore-as-party-fund-2276869


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> *More trouble for Kejriwal: AAP Punjab candidate claims Sanjay Singh asked him to deposit Rs 1 crore as party fund*
> 
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...m-to-deposit-rs-1-crore-as-party-fund-2276869


I hope this news is really blown up in Punjab by local media! Apparently Sanjay Singh made the candidate to speak to Kejri.. & Kejri advised him to do as Sanjay Singh told. Just goes to show that Kejri is fast becoming king of corruption!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndoCarib

JanjaWeed said:


> I hope this news is really blown up in Punjab by local media! Apparently Sanjay Singh made the candidate to speak to Kejri.. & Kejri advised him to do as Sanjay Singh told. Just goes to show that Kejri is fast becoming king of corruption!



And also the reason why he was so mad at Modi for being a party pooper

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802133565970345985

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jason bourne

Check out @MamataOfficial's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802165458707226632


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802165418236342272

Virodhio  fat gayi bandh cancle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Sameer Verma reach Hong Kong Open final. P.V. Sindhu's match next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ayoffs-to-modi-as-cm/articleshow/55628615.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

IndoCarib said:


> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ayoffs-to-modi-as-cm/articleshow/55628615.cms



Why is the CJI so insistent on these appointments against same sense of urgency earlier. 
Like Ravi Shankar Prasad has pointed out, they have not take care of the 5000 appointments in the lower courts. Should we see this as a vested interest to populate the higher judiciary with a particular ideology?


----------



## Dragon Ball

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-details-of-accounts/articleshow/55628290.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

@Dragon Ball @IndoCarib

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dragon Ball

JanjaWeed said:


> @Dragon Ball @IndoCarib



 Everywhere they go these sickulars are facing same reaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dragon Ball said:


> Everywhere they go these sickulars are facing same reaction.


She deserved it... Stupid woman starts off on a provocative note without even realising what could be the emotions of people around her!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dragon Ball

JanjaWeed said:


> She deserved it... Stupid woman starts off on a provocative note without even realising what could be the emotions of people around her!



This is with much more masala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## noksss

*Interesting* *Story*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chor...-ban-support-1630885?pfrom=home-lateststories

*Funny Story*

     If I remember correctly this guys offered to resign when he was a HM and took back the decision within 1 day . Looks like he and his son are one of the most affected due to demonetisation
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/woul...r-p-chidambaram-1630905?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803135265573212160

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802839385259446272
Now that's a progressive leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803174922633609216

Maha Muncipal elections, Massive gains for BJP even in Cong/NCP strongholds...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802839385259446272
> Now that's a progressive leader.



All hail ... Lala Teresa !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> All hail ... Lala Teresa !!



I am shocked to see this insanity spreading to North India. Until now I had only seen such videos from the southern states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> I am shocked to see this insanity spreading to North India. Until now I had only seen such videos from the southern states.



Punjab has a 30%+ population of Dalits, missionaries are a huge menace in the state bigger than drugs I suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Guys translation plz looks like he is trolled very badly


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803081720408907776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803109586601316352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803119384885501952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803109586601316352
http://postcard.news/hilarious-kejriwal-tries-troll-bjp-mp-twitter-humiliates-wrong-facts/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

noksss said:


> Guys translation plz looks like he is trolled very badly
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803081720408907776
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803109586601316352
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803119384885501952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803109586601316352
> http://postcard.news/hilarious-kejriwal-tries-troll-bjp-mp-twitter-humiliates-wrong-facts/


Kejriwal: Its BJP MP Mahesh Sharma's daughter's marriage. Is he paying through check? Is marriage being done in 2.5 lakhs? How he got his notes exchanged?

MS: Please correct your information. Its my son's marriage. And yes, payment is being done through bank.

------------
Not sure what AK is upto he is intentionally posting lies and mistakes in his tweets .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Secularism starts questioning EVMs 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803250313998188544
@jbgt90 
Ever since this guy married into Vadra's family he and his brother are trying to undermine local congress leaders in maharasthra and project themselves as next hope for congress. what's the deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Secularism starts questioning EVMs
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803250313998188544
> @jbgt90
> Ever since this guy married into Vadra's family he and his brother are trying to undermine local congress leaders in maharasthra and project themselves as next hope for congress. what's the deal?


Congress is catching Kejriwal syndrome! Conspiracy theories & lies seems to be only way to mask continuous failure of Pappu & Pappu ki ma!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## temujin

Kejri's colourful past being exposed..

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## noksss

4 months long Kashmir Protest, Under-world, Illegal trafficking , Drugs *and now 564 Maoists and their sympathizers surrendering before the authorities in the last 28 days, the *highest* number to do so in a month ever.* 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...st-Maoist-surrenders/articleshow/55675983.cms

Modi has struck the core of the issue Once the funds dry up all these pests would be out one by one

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JanjaWeed

temujin said:


> View attachment 356457
> 
> 
> Kejri's colourful past being exposed..


Now...if this pieee of satire was about Modi instead, Kejri would have flaunted this as evidence & demanded resignation!


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803496636684959745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803493668610973696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803503676631314433

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803521243513135104
Doctors checking Sonia Gandhi in hospital..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jason bourne

Gujarat Elections. 

Chhota Udaypur - 4
BJP - 3
Congress - 1

Gondal - 22
BJP - 18
Congress - 4

Kanakpur - Kansad - 28
BJP - 27
Congress - 1

Vapi - 44
BJP - 41
Congress - 3

*पार्टी बंद करने का टाइम आ गया और इन लोगो को भारत बंद करवाना था।*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

*Justice T.S Thakur likely to be oppn’s Vice Presidential candidate*

http://news.statetimes.in/justice-t-s-thakur-likely-oppns-vice-presidential-candidate/

Now we all who his real masters are

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T90TankGuy

ranjeet said:


> Secularism starts questioning EVMs
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803250313998188544
> @jbgt90
> Ever since this guy married into Vadra's family he and his brother are trying to undermine local congress leaders in maharasthra and project themselves as next hope for congress. what's the deal?


Unfortunately there will always be such "Khas manus" in every party. i have worked for milind deora , murli deora then supriya sule ji, and recently for dinesh reddy . No matter how much hard work is put by some party workers many are negleted because some bigwigs "inlaw or door ke rishtardar" have a better connection. 
This is a phenomenon in all parties including the BJP .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Roybot said:


> *Justice T.S Thakur likely to be oppn’s Vice Presidential candidate*
> 
> http://news.statetimes.in/justice-t-s-thakur-likely-oppns-vice-presidential-candidate/
> 
> Now we all who his real masters are


That can't be true man. Never heard of statetimes.in earlier. Seems more like a hit job piece.
I'd wait for more evidence.


----------



## IndoCarib

Manish Sisodia may be arrested soon !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803136694337748992

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

IndoCarib said:


> Manish Sisodia may be arrested soon !!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803136694337748992




Reminds me when someone told AAP govt. in Delhi won't survive for in 2017...


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> Manish Sisodia may be arrested soon !!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803136694337748992



If true then AAP/Arvind Kejriwal should be considered a bigger threat for the country than these ISI/Lakshars . Look at this moron he has come a long way from a Corruption crusader then to a Terrorist Sympathizer now


----------



## ranjeet

*An Open letter written by an AAP leader to Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal*
*http://punjabtribune.com/news/14611...-to-delhi-chief-minister-arvind-kejriwal.aspx*

@Prometheus 
Je kya ho raha hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803432983277355008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803889993445818369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803895160857706496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803897767122767872

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nges-in-taxation-law/articleshow/55705123.cms

Ae Modi hai mushkil

Starring Arvind Khan from Pakistan, mamata begum from Bangladesh

PS:haters would say it is photo shopped







- Unofficial: Subramanian Swamy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

Rahul Gandhi Twitter Account Hacked

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## noksss

Someone has done an amazing job in hacking this guys account







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803993880043491328

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803993723927265281

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Password of Kejriwal - Modi

Password of Rahul Gandhi - ChottaBheem

Password of Rajdeep Sardesai - 2002

Password of Arnab Goswami - TheNationWantsToKnow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> Someone has done an amazing job in hacking this guys account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803993880043491328


damn.. why wasn't I following Pappu twitter? I could have had real time fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804105007121342465

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dragon Ball

Best outcome of #Demonitisation. Punjab safe from falling to APPtardians.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...money-to-fight-polls-arvind-kejriwal-4404112/

AAP NATIONAL convener and Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal said Wednesday that that his “party has no money in its bank account to contest elections.”

“We don’t have any money. My party has no money in account. You all have to help us. Each of you in rally should ensure that at least 100 people vote for AAP, inspired by you,” said Kejriwal.

He has been trying to downplay his ‘tussle’ with Prime Minister Narendra Modi for more rights in running the Delhi government while campaigning in Punjab. Kejriwal said, “I have learnt that SAD-BJP is spreading rumours that if AAP is voted to power, the Centre will not give even a single penny to Punjab. We will bow down at Modiji’s feet for the sake of Punjab, otherwise we know how to snatch our (Punjab’s) rights from the Centre.”

Kejriwal also took potshots at Badal for allegedly failing in availing of any benefit from Modi for Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## magudi

All my friends are heathens , take it slow


----------



## indiatester

magudi said:


> All my friends are heathens , take it slow


What happened?
Long time no see.


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804223289220595712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804258281774452736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803992551518662657

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804048515584393216
WTF?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804454948679270400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlugnPlay

Shocking Pictures of Military Coup in Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

Mamta banerjee has really lost it, she is proving worse than kejriwal probably she lost most cash in the demonetization saga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Army proves Mamata Banerjee wrong, releases letters informing West Bengal government of exercise
*
The Indian Army proved the Trinamool government wrong on Friday, in the raging controversy over its exercise in West Bengal. The Army released four letters it had written to different authorities in the West Bengal government to inform them of the exercise and request their cooperation.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...vernment-of-exercise/articleshow/55747280.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Uttar Pradesh: For Dalit outreach, Congress dumps Prashant Kishor*
*Sources said the party cadre has been told that “Kishor or his team has no role in planning or execution of the campaign”*
605
SHARES
Maulshree Seth | Lucknow | Publishedecember 2, 2016 3:12 am



Prashant Kishor (center).

ALMOST EIGHT months after he was roped in to plan Congress’ strategy for the 2017 UP elections, Prashant Kishor and his team have been asked to stay away from the party’s 50-day ‘Shiksha, Suraksha, Swabhiman’ campaign, where it will reach out to Dalits in 3,000-odd villages of 85 reserved constituencies from December 4.

Sources said the party cadre has been told that “Kishor or his team has no role in planning or execution of the campaign”. This, after Kishor had planned campaigns like ‘27 Saal UP Behal’ and ‘Kisan Yatra’ for the party.

When contacted, Bhagwati Chaudhary, head of UP Congress SC Department, said: “It was decided that we would plan this campaign on our own, right from scratch, without any help from outside or the involvement of Prashant Kishor’s team. We have been able to give a shape to the campaign.”

To ensure the campaign’s success, the party, however, has taken lessons from Kishor’s style of functioning. A hundred mini raths have been prepared with a team of three volunteers being trained for each. The party has also come up with campaign material, including a two-page coloured booklet, which talks about “Dalits and their political future” and “Congress ke Daliton ke Prati 8 vachan”.

*During Kisan Yatra too, Congress had made three promises to farmers, including loan waiver.* This time, Congress has *eight promises for Dalits — free education from KG to PG level; Rs 1,000-scholarship to every student after Class X for hostel; establishment of residential schools like Jawahar Navyodya Schools in every block; appointment of one ‘suraksha mitra’ in every police station to help probe cases of crime against Dalits; ‘Ambedkar Arogyashri’, under which Dalits and their family members can avail treatment worth up to Rs 2 lakh to government and private hospitals; houses to field labourers; Rs 3 lakh loan without guarantee for youths and appointment of ‘vikas mitra’ to help Dalits get benefits of government schemes.*

The faces of the campaign will be SC department’s AICC chairman K Raju, Rajya Sabha MP P L Punia, state Congress vice-president and UP SC department in-charge Bhagwati Chaudhary and AICC coordinator Shashank Shukla. The campaign will be launched in the presence of party state in-charge Ghulam Nabi Azad, Congress’ CM candidate Sheila Dikshit and other senior leaders.

Punia, who will camp in villages as part of the campaign, said: “Even with Kishor, our leaders and workers were the ones executing plans at the grassroots level. So, this time, we decided to do this on our own.”

The decision comes amid reports of strained relations between Kishor and Congress. Unlike the past, when Kishor actively participated in preparatory meetings in Lucknow, sources said he has not been seen much in Congress circles since his meeting with Mulayam and Akhilesh last month. Kishor’s organisation I-PAC had then described the meeting as a “courtesy call”.

Meanwhile, those in Kishor’s team claimed he was in Lucknow last week only to hold meetings.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Two important points regarding this news

1 Congress does not trust Prashant Kishore or it could be Vice Versa. He does not want to sully his image by being part of a losing campaign so he gave outrageos ideas to Congress knowing that they would reject them and then he will be safe

2 Congress abhi tak samjhi nahi. For 70 F***ing years they are doing nothing but just distributing freebies - Loan waivers to farmers, free education, healthcare bla bla bla. No word on development. Only giving freebies. Pasia kahaan se aayega? And giving freebies is a great way to siphon off money through corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlugnPlay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Looks like she has gone full retard can any Bengalis here can translate what she is saying





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1710342198991492





is she shouting because of this ?





Viru once again at his best

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804834294136872960

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> Viru once again at his best



This is Sehwag parody account though what he wrote is 100% true


----------



## Indx-techs

WTF? I wanted to post some updates on related threads but it was said I don't have privilege to post links before 29 messages? I don't guess such rules are supposed to create a "progressive" forum. Not creating threads understandable but this.


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804834294136872960


Aaah...poor son of a poor school headmaster talking to another poor social worker from another poor country!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

911 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804834294136872960


Interesting part is that they are under constant surveillance.
Would have been better if the intercept was from the **** side.


----------



## ranjeet

*Delhi Deputy CM has more staff than PM, faces inquiry*
http://www.newindianexpress.com/the...more-staff-than-pm-faces-inquiry-1545334.html

Paying bribe the honest way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

http://m.firstpost.com/business/dem...n-account-holders-against-misuse-3139312.html

"Undisclosed moneys of approximately Rs 1.64 crore deposited by persons who have never filed returns of income being below the taxable limits, into their Jan Dhan accounts have already been detected at Kolkata, Midnapore, Ara (Bihar), Kochi and Varanasi.

"Rs 40 lakh has been seized from one such account in Bihar," it said

"I want to tell holders of Jan Dhan accounts that they should not withdraw this money. Write to me if someone intimidates you. I am trying to figure out how it (the money) can come to you," Modi said on Saturday at a public meeting in Moradabad, in Uttar Pradesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rs-2...d-government-1633843?pfrom=home-lateststories

*Rs. 2 Lakh Crore Black Money Declared By Mumbai Family Under Investigation: Government*


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

jayalalitha suffered a heart atack today evening and is being treated in Apollo Hospital, Chennai

What is going on? there are conflicting reports of her illness in the last 2 months


----------



## ranjeet

WTF is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dragon Ball

ranjeet said:


> WTF is this?



It has always been so. India is the only country in the world where the minorities bully the majority and display open contempt for them and the majority feels ashamed of itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TimePass

ranjeet said:


> WTF is this?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805614471485890561

BTW "JJ" = Jayalalitha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Sorry confusion in reporting. Some media houses said Jayalalitha passed away but conflicting reports are coming


----------



## Mufflerman

ranjeet said:


> WTF is this?


This is Gods own Madrassa/Monastery. Where Hindus bend over backwards to get raped by peaceful missionaries and mullahs from one end and commies at the other

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cloud_9

One leech down , few more to go!


----------



## ahsanhaider

How is Chahbahar Port Going? Iranian State Policy is still in favor of Pakistan it seems.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Don’t try Najeeb Jung, Modi won’t appoint a Muslim as vice-president, tweets Kejriwal; gets trolled
*
"Najeeb Jung sold his soul to Modi to become the vice president. But Modi will never appoint a Muslim as vice-president, no matter what Jung does," tweeted Kejriwal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806350583607103488
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-muslim-vice-president-aam-aadmi-party-delhi/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806466287442366464


----------



## noksss

Licence of an NGO run by noted lawyer Indira Jaising has been cancelled permanently by the government for alleged violation of FCRA, an action termed by the organisation as "preposterous" and an attack on "right to free speech" guaranteed under the Constitution.

*Jaising, who was the additional solicitor general of India under the previous UPAgovernment, had violated Foreign Contribution Regulation Act norms by receiving foreign funds between 2006-07 and 2013-14 when she was a government servant, the order said.*

*In June, the licence of Lawyers' Collective was suspended by the Narendra Modigovernment for six months for alleged violation of FCRA by using the funds for rallies, dharna with political "hue and colour", a charge denied by the association which termed it as an act of "vindictiveness".*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...isings-NGO-cancelled/articleshow/55854494.cms
Two things are very clear from the above news

1) Congress never bothered to check anything about these NGO's which are clearly acting against country's Development and security 
2) Foreign NGO's pay money to lawyers to get rulings favoring their business needs . Jallikattu ban is an perfect example for this

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806497687335903233

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

DMK Poster on Jayalalitha's Death

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dragon Ball

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-lakh-crore-in-value/articleshow/55601210.cms


----------



## utraash

ranjeet said:


> WTF is this?


Sacred teaching not harmful amongst the idolatrous..... Hail to seeds sown by khoongressi sickularism.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Allahabad High Court* says "triple talaq is unconstitutional, it violates the rights of Muslim women"

Breaking:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806746533395693568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806750056506241025

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806750056506241025



Interestingly, I thought Subramanya Swami's peal on Jallikattu would have been kicked out yesterday in SC. However they have posted it for another day. Even that was surprising (talk about being happy for small things).

Next need UCC and removal of 370 (lets say in honour of J Jayalalitha)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

indiatester said:


> Interestingly, I thought Subramanya Swami's peal on Jallikattu would have been kicked out yesterday in SC. However they have posted it for another day. Even that was surprising (talk about being happy for small things).
> 
> Next need UCC and removal of 370 (lets say in honour of J Jayalalitha)


NaMo Machine is going in the right direction. GST, Demonetization, Triple Talaq, law Commision on UCC, SC examining the validity of Art 370. Next year I hope with UP Election win RS numbers will also increase and major reforms go through without delay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

To all non-tamils a good read about what the iron lady is all about

*J Jayalalitha, who had returned to power in 2002 had decided that the time had come to regulate the thriving conversion industry in her state. *She was bitterly opposed by her opponents- the DMK and the Congress who feared that the legislation would be used to harass minorities. But Jayalalitha would have none of that. *Using the overwhelming majority that she enjoyed, Jayalalitha had the bill passed. Pope John Paul II chose to unwittingly wade into the controversy by complaining about the law. When quizzed on the Pope’s statements, Jayalalitha lambasted the Pope, asserting that he had no business or authority to comment on laws passed in the country. When a journalist pressed Jayalalitha, stating that the Pope was the supreme leader of the Christian community, Jayalalitha, famously shot back, ‘So what’? Such attitudes defined Amma through her political career. The leader of an avowedly Dravidian party, she frequently and openly courted pro-Hindutva parties and issues. Unlike other pro-Hindutva parties, notably the BJP, Amma was not afraid of speaking her mind instead of maintaining political correctness.*
*
At a time when Narendra Modi was being widely criticized for his role in the Gujarat riots both within his party and outside, Jayalalitha’s support came as a godsend.*

http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/12/jayalalitha-india-lost-pro-hindu-voice/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TimePass

Soumitra said:


> NaMo Machine is going in the right direction. GST, Demonetization, Triple Talaq, law Commision on UCC, SC examining the validity of Art 370. Next year I hope with UP Election win RS numbers will also increase and major reforms go through without delay



The direction may be right, but the critics are right in many aspect.

1. The economic growth is nowhere close to what it should have been. You have to remember that the current figures are based on the new method of calculation which would have shown a lower value if they would have been calculated they way it was done for the UPA govt. 

After 2.5 years of Modi govt. , its time one demands a 10% growth as per the new calculations. 

2. There is a genuine shortage of lower denomination currency. Modi govt. should have printed more of these currency rather than introduce Rs. 2000 to compensate for shortfall in currency. 

As one measure, he could have outlawed any transactions more than Rs. 2000 and should have made it mandatory using banks i.e cheque, card or net banking. 

That way the lower denomination currency would have gone to the really poor who need it much more than the middle class. 


The FM made a huge blunder in discarding the suggestion from "Arthakranti" and try to implement it in a haphazard way. Worse was not to include the masterminds at Arthakranti in this excercise. 

Today they have roped in Nandan Nilekani but still have not roped in Anil Bokil. 

FM is acting just like the UPA FM. Reaching out to "experts" while ignoring the real men who can make it happen.


----------



## Soumitra

TimePass said:


> The direction may be right, but the critics are right in many aspect.
> 
> 1. The economic growth is nowhere close to what it should have been. You have to remember that the current figures are based on the new method of calculation which would have shown a lower value if they would have been calculated they way it was done for the UPA govt.
> 
> After 2.5 years of Modi govt. , its time one demands a 10% growth as per the new calculations.



Removing the Rot of UPA is not easy. It will take time but the direction is good



> 2. There is a genuine shortage of lower denomination currency. Modi govt. should have printed more of these currency rather than introduce Rs. 2000 to compensate for shortfall in currency.
> 
> As one measure, he could have outlawed any transactions more than Rs. 2000 and should have made it mandatory using banks i.e cheque, card or net banking.
> 
> That way the lower denomination currency would have gone to the really poor who need it much more than the middle class.
> 
> 
> The FM made a huge blunder in discarding the suggestion from "Arthakranti" and try to implement it in a haphazard way. Worse was not to include the masterminds at Arthakranti in this excercise.
> 
> Today they have roped in Nandan Nilekani but still have not roped in Anil Bokil.
> 
> FM is acting just like the UPA FM. Reaching out to "experts" while ignoring the real men who can make it happen.



Yes there have been problems in Demonetization Implementation. I dont think any "Bhakt" says otherwise. however these problems are not as much as exagerrated by the liberals

Regarding encouragement of digital transaction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806891555353075712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TimePass

Soumitra said:


> Removing the Rot of UPA is not easy. It will take time but the direction is good



Even if that reason is true, its not an excuse anyone would tolerate anymore. And That includes me. 

It should be easier to kick start the economy after decades of UPA rot. Entrepreneurs were looking forward for the Modi govt. in the hopes that it will do something dramatic that will change our fortunes. 

So far its been all about "good governance" and not about Empowering the people and that starts with more money in people's hands and a more robust economy. 

End of the day "corruption" or lack of it means nothing unless the public gets to enjoy the fruits of that tree. Othewise it will just be another Vajpayees "Shining India".



> Yes there have been problems in Demonetization Implementation. I dont think any "Bhakt" says otherwise. however these problems are not as much as exagerrated by the liberals
> 
> Regarding encouragement of digital transaction



1. Do not call Libertards as liberals. They are the very anti theses of liberal and progressive thinking. 

2. Nobody is interested in the "problems". People are interested in SOLUTIONS. That is the primary job of the govt. To make life easy for the common man. 

Imagine a person living on the Hills or forest regions of India. Forget about a bank, they will not even have a cell phone connection or even a Radio connection. 

They are in for a shock when 3 months from today they walk into a town only to be told that their saving of Rs. 500 or Rs. 1000 is no longer legal tender. One can brush it aside by saying that these are exceptions, but Modi govt. has a responsibility to the weakest sections of our society. So far, they are not even talking about this.


----------



## TimePass

https://www.thequint.com/india/2016...-and-the-mannargudi-mafia-aiadmk-v-dhivaharan

.....Sasikala Natarajan and Sheela Balakrishnan have been camping at Chennai’s Apollo hospital overnight. The two, along with Finance Minister O Panneerselvam, are seen as the AIADMK’s power centres. Jayalalithaa and Sasikala have long been known to be close, but who is she and how did she come to wield the power she has in the state of Tamil Nadu?

In the 1980s, as the Jayalalithaa-Sasikala relationship was blossoming into a strong friendship, members of Sasikala’s family were still trying to make a life for themselves. “Her brother Dhivaharan’s address was known as ‘care of platform’,” says long-time Mannargudi resident and businessman Krishnan*. “He would not have a place to even sit. He was friendly with the son of the owner of Vijayalakshmi Sack Mandi in the town, and they would sit outside the shop and while the time away. They were jobless.”

Like several others in rural TN, Dhivaharan went abroad as well to try and make a living. “I think he went to Singapore for some odd job, but returned soon,” adds Krishnan.

Today, Dr V Dhivaharan, known in Mannargudi as “Boss”, is one of the most influential individuals in the Cauvery-delta region, which includes Thanjavur and its surrounding districts. He owns and runs the all-girls Sengamla Thayaar Educational Trust Women’s College, lives on a massive property opposite the STET College at Sundarakottai near Mannargudi town and is said to be a power centre in the politics, economy and social fabric of the Delta region.

His ascendancy from “care of platform” Dhivaharan to “Boss” Dr V Dhivaharan coincides with the rise of what has come to be called the ‘Mannargudi Mafia’ – the extended family of VK Sasikala believed to literally run Tamil Nadu when the AIADMK is in power.

*Who is the Mannargudi Cartel? *

Dhivaharan is but a small part of the Mannargudi family, with his geographical boundaries and job well-defined. Over the years, the family network has spread its wings across Tamil Nadu, and is believed to have penetrated every layer of the government. They allegedly run the state with an iron-grip but behind the shield of secrecy, and not many risk talking about them on-record.

“And that’s the reason they have succeeded so far,’’ says a long-time DMK member from Mannargudi.

He adds that his admiration for the way the network operates is shared by many in the DMK as well.

“They are everywhere,” says a seasoned IPS officer requesting anonymity. “(They are) very manipulative, and try to manage everything. Their men are everywhere from Jaya TV to ministers’ offices, and have stooges in police and IAS top to bottom. The system got weakened after the fall of Sasikala in 2012, but once she was back, they were too. And they don’t leave out anything, even the cycle-stand contracts in bus-stands are taken in by them.”

Even the party is tacitly controlled by the cartel, with key posts and election tickets apparently being influenced by the Sasikala family.

An insider says that to monitor the entire operation, Sasikala’s family has its men – mostly from the Kallar community – placed at strategic positions, including all cabinet ministers’ offices. Further, they have their eyes and ears among the bureaucrats and the state cadre too.

In places like Thanjavur, men are easily marked as those working with the cartel.

*The Key Players *

Different parts of the Sasikala family operate in different geographies across the state now.

While Sasikala and Ilavarasi live in Poes Garden, Jayalalithaa’s residence, the Delta-districts are taken care of by Dhivaharan. Ilavarasi is the wife of Jayaraman, Sasikala’s brother who is no more.

The TTV brothers – Dhinakaran, Sudhakaran and Bhaskaran – are based out of Theni and take care of operations in south Tamil Nadu. The TTV brothers were born to Sasikala’s sister Vanithamani. Sudhakaran is the son who was adopted, and later disowned, by Jayalalithaa, whose lavish wedding in 1995 created a major furore.

TV Mahadevan, who is the son of Sasikala’s late brother Dr Vinodagan is powerful in the Trichy region. Dr Vinodagan was said to have taken care of Jayalalithaa by keeping her safe at his house in Kutanallur near Mannargudi during the troubled times after MGR’s death.

The western region of Kongu-land is where RP Ravanan is based out of and wields control. Also responsible for affairs at Kodanadu and real estate holdings, Ravanan is the son-in-law of one of Sasikala’s father’s brothers.

Sasikala’s husband Natarajan is now believed to be completely out of the system with no links to Sasikala, at least publicly. He was once the alleged kingpin of the entire operation.

In Chennai, Sasikala's brother Sundaravadanam’s progenies and their spouses, Prabha, Dr Sivakumar, Dr Venkatesh, Anuradha, Karthikeyan and others are the powerful family members.

It is believed that Ilavarasi’s son Vivek is now increasingly involved in both the politics and the management of the network, and of late their cinema ventures. Some of these names have popped up in recent media reports showing the growth of their business empire.

Several ministers are also said to be propped up by different sections of the Sasikala cartel.


----------



## 911

noksss said:


> Pope was the supreme leader of the Christian community


So a normal Christian won't be a Christian if he don't obey Pope. No wonder all religious crimes are reported to Pope instead of police ignoreing the laws of the land they live in. Especially those non-white second class Christians.


----------



## ashok321

Modi's sadak chap Defense Minister:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803582329067163649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803590385591205888


----------



## ashok321

Setback as CMs, mostly from BJP ruled states, skip Chief Ministers' committee's meet on cashless economy goo.gl/Hto5YG

Slap on Mofo Modi..


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807129634160701440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807186965590396928


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807129634160701440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807186965590396928


Agitators for hire. Its a good business run by civil society here.


----------



## ashok321

Industrial production contracts 1.9% in October against 9.9% growth same month last year jantakareporter.com/politics/indus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805514574384525312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807169750904119296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807166972504981504


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807165411968032768


----------



## TimePass

911 said:


> Agitators for hire. Its a good business run by civil society here.



There is nothing more dangerous than believing your own propaganda. 

Tolichowki is a muslim majority neighbourhood where supporters of Owaisi reside. But the protest in Gorakhpur is serious. 

Remember, for every one protest you see, 10 goes unreported and unseen. 

Modi better form a crisis management team to handle the blow back before its too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807157794063294464
Must watch Fooked up Ravi Prasad of BJP

https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/807138780201308160


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806140578513620993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807228081257578496


----------



## Soumitra

Former Air Chief SP Tyagi arrested by CBI in Augusta Westland case

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806140578513620993
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807228081257578496



Did the demonetization not affect you how r u getting paid these days?


----------



## ashok321

Rahul Gandhi warns of ‘earthquake’ if he speaks on demonetisation in Parliament goo.gl/nzwIOu

"Demonetisation a mammoth tragedy, has thrown lives of hundreds of millions of poor people in disarray" goo.gl/2EsjiO


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807250901878456324
Supreme Court wants Modi govt to explain Rakesh Asthana's appointment as CBI Director goo.gl/6xPxZa

Arvind Kejriwal asks CS, DCW chief not to implement LG appointment on member secretary's appointment jantakareporter.com/india/kejriwal

Black money dancing naked here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807173249234661377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807067560072056836


----------



## ThinkLogically

ashok321 said:


> blah blah blah....


Again this bot is defecating in this beautiful thread... don't you have any *SELF RESPECT*. No one is reading your propaganda, the moment I see your username I just scroll down... Some times I read the reply of other's comment to you blabber... but not yours.. that's it...

Please either discuss in this thread or leave it free for others to discuss about politics here, it is a too important topic to be used as propaganda. There are tons of threads where you can defecate your propaganda...

I came back to this thread with a lot of hope after two days and after seeing the number of pages increased from 3741 to 3743. I was hoping for a lot of information when I clicked this thread but extremely disappointed to see this filth defecating here.


----------



## Soumitra

ThinkLogically said:


> Again this bot is defecating in this beautiful thread... don't you have any *SELF RESPECT*. No one is reading your propaganda, the moment I see your username I just scroll down... Some times I read the reply of other's comment to you blabber... but not yours.. that's it...
> 
> Please either discuss in this thread or leave it free for others to discuss about politics here, it is a too important topic to be used as propaganda. There are tons of threads where you can defecate your propaganda...
> 
> I came back to this thread with a lot of hope after two days and after seeing the number of pages increased from 3741 to 3743. I was hoping for a lot of information when I clicked this thread but extremely disappointed to see this filth defecating here.


Use the ignore button. the thread is much cleaner


----------



## ashok321

Meenakshi Lekhi against Demonetisation:

https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/797081416643133442 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...m_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=RSS_Syndication


----------



## TimePass

Ok, First things first, 

Demonetisation is a flop. 

Banks have now turned agent and is converting Black money into white. Bank managers have roped in few employees and are exchanging old note for new. Someone I know just converted 20 crores into new notes. 

The New Rs. 2000 note has made it easier to convert the cash since the only have to carry out half the amount or cash deposited in the bank. 

Priority is given for politicians and businessmen to convert their black money. The commission is 20%. 

A relative who is a C.A has been told by his friendly Income tax officer to convert Rs.140 crores of black into white using the Banks. Govt. has asked the IT to crack down, but IT dept has responded back by saying they do not have enough "man power" to crack down on banks  

All this while the people wait in queue outside the banks to withdraw Rs. 2000 and abuse Modi  


Jai Jaitlee, Jai Modi.


----------



## ashok321

Look at traitor Sanghis of the past:


----------



## IndoCarib

*Ailing woman dies after ambulance gets stuck in traffic during Arvind Kejriwal-addressed AAP rally in Ludhiana*

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...ejriwal-addressed-aap-rally-in-ludhia/472017/


----------



## 911

IndoCarib said:


> *Ailing woman dies after ambulance gets stuck in traffic during Arvind Kejriwal-addressed AAP rally in Ludhiana*
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...ejriwal-addressed-aap-rally-in-ludhia/472017/


No outrage??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

911 said:


> No outrage??


There was also a case of a dalit girl who died in police custody in Kerala. No news or outrage on that either. Imagine if that had happened in any of the BJP ruled areas or competing areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

*Arvind Kejriwal’s AAP name props us in Axis Bank black money scam*

http://www.freepressjournal.in/busi...props-us-in-axis-bank-black-money-scam/986412



IndoCarib said:


> *Ailing woman dies after ambulance gets stuck in traffic during Arvind Kejriwal-addressed AAP rally in Ludhiana*
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...ejriwal-addressed-aap-rally-in-ludhia/472017/



Leave alone outrage, there is no coverage in mainstream media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Soumitra said:


> Former Air Chief SP Tyagi arrested by CBI in Augusta Westland case



man Mohan and Sonia next?


----------



## ashok321

Punjab = AAP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808980979838832640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808981452750721024
Kejriwal Vs Centre: Supreme Court says elected govt should have power or it can't function goo.gl/mlHOH3

*Fudging tax return form to hide income could invite fine, jail*
The CBDT said if the department notices any manipulation in income in previous year's ITR (income tax return), it will conduct scrutiny.

2019 = Demodisation


----------



## IndoCarib

*Punjab elections: Key AAP face quits party, says tickets being sold*
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...s-being-sold-yamini-gomar-corruption-4425691/


----------



## 911

PV Sindhu df. Akane Yamaguchi BWF World Superseries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Mofo Modi gone crazy:

Income Tax officials search lockers in Pune bank jantakareporter.com/india/income-t…

Apply mind before using pellet guns, says Supreme Court adding that it should not be used "indiscriminately" jantakareporter.com/india/apply-mi…


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809055934089756672
*Delhi govt needs more power to function: SC*


----------



## Soumitra

*Rajya Sabha is a drain on treasury and needs to be downsized*
*Like Parliament itself, reforms can no longer be stalled.*
POLITICS
| 5-minute read | 15-12-2016



MINHAZ MERCHANT
@minhazmerchant



Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi announced at a news conference on December 14 that he has “explosive” information of personal corruption against Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

*Why did Rahul not reveal that information publicly at the press conference yesterday? Because he wants the legal protection parliamentary privilege affords him. *This sums up all that’s wrong with our parliamentary system: too much privilege, too little accountability. The rot runs deep. Last Friday the Rajya Sabha was adjourned for lack of quorum. Only 23 MPs were present — 18 from the government and five from the Opposition.

*Reforms*

Several MPs were seen chatting outside parliament. Deputy Chairman PJ Kurien rang the quorum alarm twice. A few indolent MP “peeped inside the House”, as one observer reported, but refused to enter the chamber. Kurien finally adjourned the House under the rule that requires a minimum quorum of 10 per cent of the strength of the House (250).

So why does India need the Rajya Sabha? It doesn’t — certainly not without sweeping reforms.

*Those reforms should begin with the Lok Sabha. In a country with a population of 125 crore, the Lok Sabha’s 545 MPs (including two nominated MPs) are grossly inadequate. The ratio works out to one MP for roughly 23 lakh citizens. In 1952, when India’s population was just over 38 crore, the Lok Sabha had a strength of 489 — a much better average of one MP for around seven lakh citizens. Britain with a population (6.5 crore) that’s one-20th India’s, has 650 MPs in the House of Commons — an average of one MP for one lakh citizens.*

The average size of a constituency in England is 72,000. In Scotland it is 69,000 and in Wales 56,000. In India, constituencies run into tens of lakhs, making them unwieldy and increasingly untenable.






*Downsizing the number of Rajya Sabha MPs is a necessary but not sufficient reform. [Photo: Mail Today]*
Clearly, several large constituencies need to be broken into smaller bits. Delimitation has changed the contours of some constituencies but sizes have not changed significantly. The key is to increase the number of MPs in the Lok Sabha. After careful constituency-wise evaluation, the number of constituencies can be increased in the first phase to around 700. That would still leave each Lok Sabha MP to deal with an average of over 18 lakh citizens.
*
Simultaneously, the strength of the Rajya Sabha must be downsized from the present 250 to 100. Unelected MPs are a drain on the treasury. Their increasingly irresponsible behaviour has lowered the image of the Upper House and disrupted legislative business.*

The Rajya Sabha enables state assemblies to elect MPs and represent the federal character of the House. But a downsized Rajya Sabha with 100 members can still reflect the plural views of the Union’s states and territories.

*Strength*

Downsizing the number of Rajya Sabha MPs is a necessary but not sufficient reform. The Upper House has far too often been used to stall legislation. It cannot, under present rules, hold up money bills. It should in fact not be allowed to stop legislation of any kind. *Like the House of Lords in Britain, it should only be permitted to delay legislation, not reject it. For example, once the House of Commons passes a bill the House of Lords can delay it for a maximum of one year.*

The rules governing the conduct of the two Houses need reform as well. While the Lok Sabha can suspend unruly MPs and even marshall them out, the Rajya Sabha cannot. Given the behaviour we have witnessed from MPs in the Upper House in recent weeks that exemption must be removed. If you disrupt either House, you belong outside, not inside, parliament.

*Disruption*

*In the House of Commons the slightest disruption is dealt with swiftly and ruthlessly by the Speaker. Since 1900 Britain has had less than 50 disruptions, each lasting, on average, less than one hour before the Speaker ensures the House resumes normal business.*

In contrast, Indian Speakers are both weak and partisan. Lok Sabha Speaker Sumitra Mahajan has proved particularly ineffectual. Despite senior BJP leader LK Advani’s reprimand directed at her last week, and President Pranab Mukherjee’s admonition of MPs’ conduct (“For God’s Sake, do your job,” he told them, implying the Speaker wasn’t doing hers), Mahajan has failed to control the House.

The chairman of the Rajya Sabha, Vice- President Hamid Ansari, has been equally disappointing. He established his partisan credentials by stalling a vote on the Lokpal bill at the stroke of midnight on December 30, 2011 and adjourning the House sine die. Ever since, his stewardship of the Rajya Sabha has been partisan and anaemic. The Deputy Chairman of the Rajya Sabha, PJ Kurien, has been equally ineffective, though he does make an attempt to appear impartial and firm. He is neither. While the number of Rajya Sabha MPs and their influence over legislation are cut down to size, the really big-ticket reform involves the Lok Sabha: more MPs, smaller constituencies, stricter rules of conduct, and stronger Speakers.

*Indian parliamentarians work for fewer days than lawmakers in, for example, the United States. The US Senate (100 members) and the House of Representatives (435) serve a population one-fourth India’s and work 140 days a year. India’s parliamentarians in comparison work only 80 days a year across the winter, Budget and monsoon sessions. And that includes the countless days Parliament is adjourned following disruptions.*

Like Parliament itself, reforms can no longer be stalled.

(Courtesy:_ Mail Today_)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809348902012866560
https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/809315461200384000







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809369351459467264


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809377588086874112


----------



## IndoCarib

*Congress leaders in Arunachal Pradesh support Rijiju, say they're suprised by corruption allegations*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...rruption-allegations/articleshow/56002400.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crixus

and you are senseless 


ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809348902012866560
> https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/809315461200384000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809369351459467264


----------



## 911

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809377588086874112


Found on the same link this tweet provided 

VIDEO : *BJP* Leader Jayalalithaa critical, let us hope for best


----------



## Soumitra

Sickulars are so against to BJP/Modi that they oppose anything he says or does even if it means promoting open defecation

*How ‘Swachh Bharat’ is Being Forced Upon Chhattisgarh Villagers*

http://thewire.in/86687/open-defecation-swachh-bharat/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> Sickulars are so against to BJP/Modi that they oppose anything he says or does even if it means promoting open defecation
> 
> *How ‘Swachh Bharat’ is Being Forced Upon Chhattisgarh Villagers*
> 
> http://thewire.in/86687/open-defecation-swachh-bharat/


No wonder these regions are backwards. Being hygienic is not part of their genetics. And they are being dragged with reservations. Where are we heading?


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Rahul-Kejri chootiyaas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gregor Clegane

SAD-BJP will loose Punjab.


----------



## noksss

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/bjp-...tra-civic-polls-1638346?pfrom=home-topstories

Good job Fadnavis and ya people don't support demonetization


----------



## Shankranthi

http://scroll.in/article/824288/ami...aders-express-misgivings-about-demonetisation

*Amit Shah loses temper at BJP meeting as party leaders say demonetisation could cause a backlash*

Hours after Prime Minister Narendra Modi and his cabinet colleagues tried to placate Bharatiya Janata Party leader LK Advani who had publicly expressed his anguish at the prospect of a total washout of the winter session of Parliament, party president Amit Shah on Tuesday failed to control his temper in the meeting of BJP’s national office-bearers as many of them expressed their misgivings and described the negative fallout of the government’s decision on November 8 to withdraw high value-currency notes.

“Amit Shah lost his cool as the majority of national office-bearers of the party reported that the demonetisation had backfired,” said a BJP general secretary who was present in the meeting. “What in particular made him [Shah] very upset was the view of some of the participants that party might not have faced such a serious crisis had Modiji gone for wider consultations before taking the decision.”

According to a party vice president who was also part of the deliberations, “One of the participants went to the extent of saying that the party’s image has started getting tarnished along with the image of Modiji because of the government’s demonetisation decision and that the government would have to do rapid course correction in order to win back the confidence of the people.”

Apparently the negative feedback of party’s office-bearers irked Shah so much that he is said to have lost his temper. “He shouted at us and directed us to make Modiji’s historic decision a success,” said the BJP general secretary.

Thursday’s meeting of BJP’s national office-bearers was meant to discuss party’s strategy to communicate to people about the benefits of demonetisation in the poll-bound states, particularly in the politically crucial Uttar Pradesh.

Advani’s anguish
The meeting took place merely hours after Advani was seen in the Lok Sabha expressing his anger at the failure of the Treasury benches to ensure a discussion on demonetisation in the house. The senior party leader appeared so disappointed that he even said in the presence of union ministers Rajnath Singh and Smriti Irani and Trinamool Congress MP Idris Ali that he was considering resigning from the Lok Sabha.

“Had Atalji [former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee] been active, he would have been equally disappointed,” Idris Ali said, quoting the BJP veteran. “Advani also said that if it [a discussion] does not happen and Parliament is adjourned sine die without a discussion, it will be considered a washout.”

Soon after the veteran leader’s outburst, Modi spoke to him on the phone, trying hard to convince Advani that disruption was caused not by the government but by the Opposition, according to people familiar with the situation.

They said that Advani asked Rajnath Singh to tell Lok Sabha Speaker Sumitra Mahajan to ensure a smooth functioning of the House on Friday so that there could be a discussion on the demonetisation decision of the government.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809635538147766272
Mofo Modi's only goal - To enrich Reliance.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809638874024538112


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 360717


WTF??????


----------



## 911

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 360717


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 360717


Typical Anti National Khangress stooges.


----------



## 911

India df. Australia Hockey Junior World Cup, reach Final

PV Sindhu vs Carolina Marin Live


----------



## ashok321

Beef & Modi?
Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

ashok321 said:


> Beef & Modi?
> Yes.
> 
> View attachment 360872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

The exports of India are not the state matters. They fall under central board of excise & customs.
It is India that exports or imports any item, not West Bengal or UP as states. Nowhere would you ever read this.

So the central government is directly responsible when the frozen beef leaves Indian shores through reefers, because the inspection is done by the Indian customs. 

Anything else is uncivilised to misguide & fool Indians that states are doing this or that. 
As for the beef exports - Its GOI.


----------



## ashok321

Supreme Court admonishes Ashwini Upadhyay, asks 'Is BJP financing you to do political activism in court' goo.gl/VVTHTK 

Over 40 crore workers affected by note ban: AAP goo.gl/5Z4jbG

13 RSS workers found guilty of murder of CPI(M) activist jantakareporter.com/india/kerala/r


----------



## Shankranthi

ashok321 said:


> The exports of India are not the state matters. They fall under central board of excise & customs.
> It is India that exports or imports any item, not West Bengal or UP as states. Nowhere would you ever read this.
> 
> So the central government is directly responsible when the frozen beef leaves Indian shores through reefers, because the inspection is done by the Indian customs.
> 
> Anything else is uncivilised to misguide & fool Indians that states are doing this or that.
> As for the beef exports - Its GOI.



LOL.......maybe you should consider learning to read and understand english. 

Read the letter by Minister Nirmala sitaraman again till you understand what it say. 

For now There is no law on export of Buffalo Beef. 

Though I personally believe that it should be there.


http://dgft.gov.in/Exim/2000/NOT/NOT11/not8210.htm


----------



## ashok321

Shankranthi said:


> LOL.......*maybe you should consider learning to read and understand* english.
> 
> Read the letter by Minister Nirmala *sitaraman* again till you understand what it say.
> 
> For now There is no law on export of Buffalo Beef.
> 
> Though I personally believe that it should be there.
> 
> 
> http://dgft.gov.in/Exim/2000/NOT/NOT11/not8210.htm










Prostitute preaching the value of chastity?

Above adage fits well in your situation.

You were begging for an attention. But you only got my ignore.

_You can't see me _- John Cena

Next!!!


----------



## Shankranthi

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 361078
> 
> 
> Prostitute preaching the value of chastity?
> 
> Above adage fits well in your situation.
> 
> You were begging for an attention. But you only got my ignore.
> 
> _You can't see me _- John Cena
> 
> Next!!!



You have mistaken me for your mother.  

Though in this case I did enjoy raping you publicly.


----------



## ashok321

http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/prashant-bhushan-6/85272/

*Kejriwal gets support from Prashant Bhushan on demand for probe into source of funding*


“By allowing them to deposit old notes of Rs 500 and Rs 1,000 will make political parties a means to convert black money into white,” the activist-lawyer said, as he questioned the lack of transparency in funding of political parties.

_




Praising Pawar, Modi said, “I keep talking with Pawar at least twice or thrice a month and we exchange notes on various issues faced by the country. We need to use Pawar’s more than five decades (of) experience in the public life.”_

One corrupt Modi admiring other corrupt Pawar who owns half the Pune and has stash of cash in swiss banks. Lol Mofo Modia! Instrad of going after his black money, you befriend him and call him thrice a month? Shame PM.


----------



## Prometheus

Dear @ranjeet wat happened to Feku and Black money stuff??? allowing political parties to convert black to white now

I dont know how feku bhakts still thinks he has any sense. 

Soldiers are still dying ............economy is totally destroyed.......no jobs created ...........pakistan still shows eyes.........and feku still giving bhashan 

thinks went worse under him.

we have a Prime minister who got elected with false promises ..........and half of his term is over and he has delivered nothing...............

Bolo Bhakto Namo namo


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Dear @ranjeet wat happened to Feku and Black money stuff??? allowing political parties to convert black to white now
> 
> I dont know how feku bhakts still thinks he has any sense.
> 
> Soldiers are still dying ............economy is totally destroyed.......no jobs created ...........pakistan still shows eyes.........and feku still giving bhashan
> 
> thinks went worse under him.
> 
> we have a Prime minister who got elected with false promises ..........and half of his term is over and he has delivered nothing...............
> 
> Bolo Bhakto Namo namo



Which party you voting for in coming elections to defeat Namo?


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Which party you voting for in coming elections to defeat Namo?




Feku is no one in Punjab.....he is already defeated here


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Feku is no one in Punjab.....he is already defeated here


who is winning though? Capt or Lala?


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810079840573550592

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810079840573550592




amazing to see feku bhakts still living in lalalalala land ........where as rest of India has started thinking MMS was good. "History will be kinder to me":- MMS


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> amazing to see feku bhakts still living in lalalalala land ........where as rest of India has started thinking MMS was good. "History will be kinder to me":- MMS


Not amazed to see two bit moron like you still float around like a nugget no matter howmany times try & flush it! You are one typical AAP prick, a true represent of that item girl Kejru.. Carry on entertaining us around here...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Not amazed to see two bit moron like you still float around like a nugget no matter howmany times try & flush it! You are one typical AAP prick, a true represent of that item girl Kejru.. Carry on entertaining us around here...




another classic stupidity of feku bhakts.............if someone says something to their lord feku they will quickly start BS about Item girl Kejri or Pappu.........

I feel sad for the state of mind of the Feku Bhakts

on another note...........why does idiot bhakts gets abusive when their lord feku is shown the mirror?? is thats what taught to them in RSS shakha??

Man ...u guyz need formal education.

btw did ur jaitley won in amritsar??

oye Ranjeete ..........seriously dude......these shakha graduates needs some common sense. @ranjeet


----------



## Loafer

Prometheus said:


> another classic stupidity of feku bhakts.............if someone says something to their lord feku they will quickly start BS about Item girl Kejri or Pappu.........
> 
> I feel sad for the state of mind of the Feku Bhakts
> 
> on another note...........why does idiot bhakts gets abusive when their lord feku is shown the mirror?? is thats what taught to them in RSS shakha??
> 
> Man ...u guyz need formal education.
> 
> btw did ur jaitley won in amritsar??
> 
> oye Ranjeete ..........seriously dude......these shakha graduates needs some common sense. @ranjeet



Absolute junk of humanities reside in India.

Why don't these people convert to Islam and go to Islamic republic of Pakistan and live in leave forever? Allah loves you.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> another classic stupidity of feku bhakts.............if someone says something to their lord feku they will quickly start BS about Item girl Kejri or Pappu.........
> 
> I feel sad for the state of mind of the Feku Bhakts
> 
> on another note...........why does idiot bhakts gets abusive when their lord feku is shown the mirror?? is thats what taught to them in RSS shakha??
> 
> Man ...u guyz need formal education.
> 
> btw did ur jaitley won in amritsar??
> 
> oye Ranjeete ..........seriously dude......these shakha graduates needs some common sense. @ranjeet


Flushhhh....hope u settle down now! Still want to float around, goes to prove u really are a Kejri nugget!


----------



## Prometheus

Loafer said:


> Absolute junk of humanities reside in India.
> 
> Why don't these people convert to Islam and go to Islamic republic of Pakistan and live in leave forever? Allah loves you.




lol....ok



JanjaWeed said:


> Flushhhh....hope u settle down now! Still want to float around, goes to prove u really are a Kejri nugget!




well stupidity of feku bhakts amazes me ....even more then the nonsense tweets of kejri



Loafer said:


> Absolute junk of humanities reside in India.
> 
> Why don't these people convert to Islam and go to Islamic republic of Pakistan and live in leave forever? Allah loves you.




on a side note..............do u work for that noob minister Giriraj ?? I heard he is official mascot of Pakistan tourism


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> well stupidity of feku bhakts amazes me ....even more then the nonsense tweets of kejri


Confirmed... you are a Kejri nugget then?


----------



## 911

India win Junior Hockey WC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loafer

Prometheus said:


> lol....ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well stupidity of feku bhakts amazes me ....even more then the nonsense tweets of kejri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note..............do u work for that noob minister Giriraj ?? I heard he is official mascot of Pakistan tourism



Why do you people crib about everything?

What would please you that this government should do?


----------



## Prometheus

Loafer said:


> Why do you people crib about everything?
> 
> What would please you that this government should do?



resigning would be a good start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> resigning would be a good start


22 ji ... koi ground report to batao Punjab ki? Whats the mood of people? Who is leading?


----------



## Loafer

Prometheus said:


> resigning would be a good start



So you would want all Indians to be Muslims and Christians?

That's what your version of India is?


----------



## noksss

Why these congress morons are politicizing the appointment of Army chief? as if they care for the welfare of our armed forces these low level stooges produced a Defense Minister of Pakistan and now crying foul for some reason which i am not able to understand? . But well can i expect anything better from someone who politicized even 26/11. Congress is such a fucking anti-national b@satards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Deposit in bank accounts of political parties exempt from tax
But jealous BJP wants to know how much AAP got, despite their online small donation.

*Basic aims of demonetisation defeated: Uddhav*

Raids at branches impacting morale, say bankers; efforts on to reach out to staff

View: Demonetisation and digital transactions will never stop corruption in India. Here's why

*Demonetisation is like prostitution: Nobel laureates*
*'Cannabis is one of 5 essential plants in the Vedas'*
*Narendra Modi betrayed people of India: Siddaramaiah*
*Blow for India? Russia 'strongly' supports CPEC*
*Note ban will meet fate of Cong's Nasbandi: Lalu*
*Industrialists ask for favour: Arvind Kejriwal*
*Rajiv Jain to be new IB chief, Dhasmana to head RAW*
*ED probes 4 bullion traders for Rs 69 cr cash deposits*
*Pawar slams Modi for dragging Indira into note ban*


*Rush hour! How Delhi lost a working day to demonetisation*

People of Delhi appear to have spent an additional 10.5 hours of their life going to and waiting in banks since demonetisation.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> resigning would be a good start





ranjeet said:


> 22 ji ... koi ground report to batao Punjab ki? Whats the mood of people? Who is leading?


See the huge crowd in yesterday's BJP rally in ludhiana







Loafer said:


> So you would want all Indians to be Muslims and Christians?
> 
> That's what your version of India is?


What is your version of India ?.................forcing every Indian to wear khakhi chaddi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## utraash

ashok321 said:


> Deposit in bank accounts of political parties exempt from tax
> But jealous BJP wants to know how much AAP got, despite their online small donation.
> 
> *Basic aims of demonetisation defeated: Uddhav*
> 
> Raids at branches impacting morale, say bankers; efforts on to reach out to staff
> 
> View: Demonetisation and digital transactions will never stop corruption in India. Here's why
> 
> *Demonetisation is like prostitution: Nobel laureates*
> *'Cannabis is one of 5 essential plants in the Vedas'*
> *Narendra Modi betrayed people of India: Siddaramaiah*
> *Blow for India? Russia 'strongly' supports CPEC*
> *Note ban will meet fate of Cong's Nasbandi: Lalu*
> *Industrialists ask for favour: Arvind Kejriwal*
> *Rajiv Jain to be new IB chief, Dhasmana to head RAW*
> *ED probes 4 bullion traders for Rs 69 cr cash deposits*
> *Pawar slams Modi for dragging Indira into note ban*
> 
> 
> *Rush hour! How Delhi lost a working day to demonetisation*
> 
> People of Delhi appear to have spent an additional 10.5 hours of their life going to and waiting in banks since demonetisation.


Brother apprise yourself... 

http://m.firstpost.com/india/arun-j...mptions-from-demonetisation-rule-3161418.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

What is mofo Modi doing for Indian youth?

Nothing:

Unemployment

India: 13% 
UK: 13% 
US: 10.4% 
S Korea 8.5% 
Japan: 5.3%


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810707045888294912


----------



## jaunty

So now they are trying to do everything to prevent you from depositing your money. LMAO this govt is a fucking joke. Honestly I won't be surprised if they manipulate deposit data to show black money. Look at the conditions they are putting to deposit mere 5000 now. Didn't they say that you could deposit till dec 30 before? 

So in essence they are stopping you from depositing your money 2 weeks before the promised date of Dec 30 so that they can claim better headlines on Jan 1. This is what this govt is all about. Headline management.


----------



## Shankranthi

jaunty said:


> So now they are trying to do everything to prevent you from depositing your money. LMAO this govt is a fucking joke. Honestly I won't be surprised if they manipulate deposit data to show black money. Look at the conditions they are putting to deposit mere 5000 now. Didn't they say that you could deposit till dec 30 before? @Echo_419 still supporting Modi's masterstroke?



SBN's are "Specified bank notes" you moron  

SBN's are bank notes that have been withdrawn by the RBI long back due to them being FAKE. 

So if anybody is depositing FAKE notes in the SBI, they cannot deposit more than Rs. 5000. 


LOL at your spiteful ignorance and stupidity. No wonder you worship the @ss kissing Manmohan singh


----------



## jaunty

Shankranthi said:


> SBN's are "Specified bank notes" you moron
> 
> SBN's are bank notes that have been withdrawn by the RBI long back due to them being FAKE.
> 
> So if anybody is depositing FAKE notes in the SBI, they cannot deposit more than Rs. 5000.
> 
> 
> LOL at your spiteful ignorance and stupidity. No wonder you worship the @ss kissing Manmohan singh



Hey paid duplicate account asshole go and check what SBN means.

"The legal tender character of the existing bank notes in denominations of ₹ 500 and ₹ 1000 issued by the Reserve bank of India till November 8, 2016 (hereinafter referred to as *Specified Bank Notes*) stands withdrawn."

https://www.rbi.org.in/Scripts/FAQView.aspx?Id=119


----------



## Shankranthi

jaunty said:


> Hey paid duplicate account asshole go and check what SBN means.
> 
> "The legal tender character of the existing bank notes in denominations of ₹ 500 and ₹ 1000 issued by the Reserve bank of India till November 8, 2016 (hereinafter referred to as *Specified Bank Notes*) stands withdrawn."
> 
> https://www.rbi.org.in/Scripts/FAQView.aspx?Id=119



The Only thing this means is that depositors of cash will have to make their ENTIRE DEPOSIT at one time in the presence of bank officials and give FULL DISCLOSURE  

This means they cannot try to overload the audit trail / system by making multiple deposites that is harder to trace and track. 

The ONLY people who are going to be hurt by this are the black money hoarders and those with stocks of FAKE currency.  

Looks like you are one of them. LOL at your butt hurt.


----------



## jaunty

First Modi told you "Jaldi kaisi", you have time till dec 30 and if you had followed his advice now you will have to convince not one but two bank officials as to why you did not deposit earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

jaunty said:


> First Modi told you "Jaldi kaisi", you have time till dec 30 and if you had followed his advice now you will have to convince not one but two bank officials as to why you did not deposit earlier.



You will certainly have to provide reason in writing with facts that can be AUDITED and if need be, used to conduct legal action against you  

Scared ? 

"sonar bangla" now leading in depositing money in Jan dhan accounts  

http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/1...aka-see-highest-number-of-deposits-in-jan-dh/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Profound 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810764557929054208


----------



## ashok321

There are atrocities on schedule cast & scheduled tribe in BJP controlled Rajasthan. Shame.

*Atrocities against SC, ST: Raj tops list, UP follows*


----------



## Shankranthi

ashok321 said:


> There are atrocities on schedule cast & scheduled tribe in BJP controlled Rajasthan. Shame.
> 
> *Atrocities against SC, ST: Raj tops list, UP follows*



Terrible..... now lets all vote for congress or Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

Lol at cow vigilantes: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810823554824425476


----------



## ashok321

AAP names former IG (Prisons) Elvis Gomes as its CM candidate for 2017 Goa polls jantakareporter.com/india/aap-name…


----------



## noksss

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...etary-rajendra-kumar/articleshow/56067603.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Four RSS men get VIP security cover from Centre

goo.gl/1JIEjN


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810079840573550592



So basically these morons were never out of their colonial hangover and Manmohan singh should be tried for treason for deciding to handover Azad Kashmir at the end all they cared was simply looting,looting,looting nothing else . They have been doing this for the past 60 years but still manged to hold on to the power despite being a shameless, corrupt anti-nationals all bcoz of the Media+Bureaucrat+Money combination look at the below article on what they are doing to modi government 

http://www.thefrustratedindian.com/2016/12/lutyens-elite-wrecking-modi-govt/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Nearly 14 lakh crore demonetised currency back in system; Why did RBI delete information from website? jantakareporter.com/india/nearly-1…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810768090942341120


----------



## ashok321

Now mofo Modi hits senior citizen's Pension funds:

*EPF rate cut a surgical strike on common man: Cong*

*PM Modi wants Nehru, Vajpayee fame: Patel*
*Mamata says 'chai-wala' Modi is 'Paytm-wala' now*

Deposit in bank accounts of political parties exempt from tax

Under I-T lens! Even a Rs 2 lakh deposit can land you in trouble

*Rewind 2016* | *The rise of the right-wing leaders*
Notebandi to hurt 40-50% of the economy'


----------



## Prometheus

Loafer said:


> So you would want all Indians to be Muslims and Christians?
> 
> That's what your version of India is?



@ranjeet this blind bhakt is too cute and confused.......take care of him, will ya? 
I sometimes wonder how they think Indians are all going to become muslims or christians?
or feku can prevent that how? by killing them all?

just asking



jaunty said:


> First Modi told you "Jaldi kaisi", you have time till dec 30 and if you had followed his advice now you will have to convince not one but two bank officials as to why you did not deposit earlier.




lol...................he is kicking poor bhakts again again ............and bhakts be like .....soldiers are dying why cant we take kicks


----------



## Loafer

Prometheus said:


> @ranjeet this blind bhakt is too cute and confused.......take care of him, will ya?
> I sometimes wonder how they think Indians are all going to become muslims or christians?
> or feku can prevent that how? by killing them all?
> 
> just asking
> 
> lol...................he is kicking poor bhakts again again ............and bhakts be like .....soldiers are dying why cant we take kicks



I don't understand where you stand.

You hate feku you hate bhakts

You don't give shit for Indian Muslims and Christians.

Where do you stand?

What is your idea of India?


----------



## PlugnPlay

Loafer said:


> I don't understand where you stand.
> 
> You hate feku you hate bhakts
> 
> You don't give shit for Indian Muslims and Christians.
> 
> Where do you stand?
> 
> What is your idea of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

http://www.pradhanmantriyojana.in/mc-chandigarh-election-result-2016-live-vote-counting-winner-list/

BJP winning Chandigarh Municipal elections

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

BJP-Akali Sweeped

http://www.ndtv.com/chandigarh-news...eep-wins-17-of-21-seats-where-results-1639783

Modi is a dictator and coward if not for Demonetization AAP would have swept Chandigarh and Gujarat civic polls he should immediately rollback the decision

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dragon Ball

@Prometheus Punjab seems ready to wear khakhi chaddi  Tumahari tho chaddi bhi nahi bachegi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujraparty

AAM AADMI..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dragon Ball said:


> http://www.pradhanmantriyojana.in/mc-chandigarh-election-result-2016-live-vote-counting-winner-list/
> 
> BJP winning Chandigarh Municipal elections





noksss said:


> BJP-Akali Sweeped
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/chandigarh-news...eep-wins-17-of-21-seats-where-results-1639783
> 
> Modi is a dictator and coward if not for Demonetization AAP would have swept Chandigarh and Gujarat civic polls he should immediately rollback the decision


Reality in real world is different to those living & dreaming in fantasyland! Looking at this Congressis & Kejri's AAPricks like @Prometheus is going to have a nervous breakdown soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragon Ball

JanjaWeed said:


> Reality in real world is different to those living & dreaming in fantasyland! Looking at this Congressis & Kejri's AAPricks like @Prometheus is going to have a nervous breakdown soon!



Kambakt @jaunty ko bhool gaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dragon Ball said:


> @Prometheus Punjab seems ready to wear khakhi chaddi  Tumahari tho chaddi bhi nahi bachegi.


Koi gal nae..He will hide himself in Kejri's muffler!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

There you Go!!!!!

Karina Kapoor Names Her Male Child "Taimur Ali Khan".

Next in line:-

Mohammad Ghouri, Mohammad Ghaznavi, Mohammad Bin Quaisim, Mohammad Bin Tuglak, Babur, Aurangzeb.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811085015782080512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

Bhoot Pishach said:


> There you Go!!!!!
> 
> Karina Kapoor Names Her Male Child "Taimur Ali Khan".
> 
> Next in line:-
> 
> Mohammad Ghouri, Mohammad Ghaznavi, Mohammad Bin Quaisim, Mohammad Bin Tuglak, Babur, Aurangzeb.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811085015782080512



That Kapoor family lost its bearings long time ago. Once in a blue moon "Chintu" speaks something sensible.


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

Dragon Ball said:


> That Kapoor family lost its bearings long time ago. Once in a blue moon "Chintu" speaks something sensible.



Man but "Taimur" is height of "Sickularism".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

Bhoot Pishach said:


> Man but "Taimur" is height of "Sickularism".



The kid will be taunted all his life. The wages of sins do not escape anyone.


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

Dragon Ball said:


> The kid will be taunted all his life. The wages of sins do not escape anyone.



He is from affluent family may be some taunts, but all of this will make him more diehard PEACEFUL. 

Bear it we have just observed a birth of an staunch Peaceful and will see the music play.


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811133494902525953
AAP scored 157 in Chandigarh elections (Votes not Seats)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

eowyn said:


> AAM AADMI..



Dude he is not holidaying see why he went there but please trust him ok

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776778314895634432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776777857657733120
*Then the writer/Bhakt Chetan Bhagat did this: 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777129418686857239

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777134626737360896*
Enjoy more in the below link

https://www.scoopwhoop.com/The-Chet...e-Deputy-CMs-Finland-Trip-Is-Epic/#.itr6lk5o8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811133494902525953
> AAP scored 157 in Chandigarh elections (Votes not Seats)


haha.. i will donate 157 samosas to these voters.. plus 1 for @Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Reality in real world is different to those living & dreaming in fantasyland! Looking at this Congressis & Kejri's AAPricks like @Prometheus is going to have a nervous breakdown soon!




did ya RSS Chaddi master taught u that anyone saying anything to ur lord feku is kejriwal apprick ???

man ....u really need formal education



Loafer said:


> I don't understand where you stand.
> 
> You hate feku you hate bhakts
> 
> You don't give shit for Indian Muslims and Christians.
> 
> Where do you stand?
> 
> What is your idea of India?




I also dont give a shit to Item girl Kejri.............neither to that noob pappu

my idea for india laughing at communal racist Bhakts...........who hate whole of community........and some like u afraid of them



JanjaWeed said:


> haha.. i will donate 157 samosas to these voters.. plus 1 for @Prometheus




??? 

lagda tu ve apne feku vangu hil geya hai...........



Dragon Ball said:


> @Prometheus Punjab seems ready to wear khakhi chaddi  Tumahari tho chaddi bhi nahi bachegi.




@Juggernautjatt @ranjeet can someone tell this guy (clearly lacks any sense of reality) who is in govt. for past 10 yrs in Punjab???

oh these bhakts are really something


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> did ya RSS Chaddi master taught u that anyone saying anything to ur lord feku is kejriwal apprick ???
> 
> man ....u really need formal education
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also dont give a shit to Item girl Kejri.............neither to that noob pappu
> 
> my idea for india laughing at communal racist Bhakts...........who hate whole of community........and some like u afraid of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> lagda tu ve apne feku vangu hil geya hai...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Juggernautjatt @ranjeet can someone tell this guy (clearly lacks any sense of reality) who is in govt. for past 10 yrs in Punjab???
> 
> oh these bhakts are really something



A few months ago you were singing AAP ke Geet. How times have now changed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811149984112451584

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlugnPlay

Bhoot Pishach said:


> There you Go!!!!!
> 
> Karina Kapoor Names Her Male Child "Taimur Ali Khan".
> 
> Next in line:-
> 
> Mohammad Ghouri, Mohammad Ghaznavi, Mohammad Bin Quaisim, Mohammad Bin Tuglak, Babur, Aurangzeb.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811085015782080512



You know Taimur was a Langda .......a man with a distinct limp. Maybe the child is with a deformity. 

In his autobiography, Timur has stated, “My object in the invasion of Hindustan is to lead an expedition against the infidels, to convert them to the true faith of Islam and purify the land itself from the filth, infidelity and polytheism.” 


Love Jihad ke haseen kisse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> A few months ago you were singing AAP ke Geet. How times have now changed


C'mon man... If i want my cab driver to take a u-turn, I ask him to do a Kejriwal.. get the drift!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811154513155555328

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> did ya RSS Chaddi master taught u that anyone saying anything to ur lord feku is kejriwal apprick ???
> 
> man ....u really need formal education
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also dont give a shit to Item girl Kejri.............neither to that noob pappu
> 
> my idea for india laughing at communal racist Bhakts...........who hate whole of community........and some like u afraid of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> lagda tu ve apne feku vangu hil geya hai...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Juggernautjatt @ranjeet can someone tell this guy (clearly lacks any sense of reality) who is in govt. for past 10 yrs in Punjab???
> 
> oh these bhakts are really something


haha.. you need an education on reality my friend! It's something entirely different to the one you are living in.. What you call that.. ya.. your favorite lala land!


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Anti National Khangress kicked out of Chandigarh civic polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811149245889658881


PlugnPlay said:


> You know Taimur was a Langda .......a man with a distinct limp. Maybe the child is with a deformity.
> 
> In his autobiography, Timur has stated, “My object in the invasion of Hindustan is to lead an expedition against the infidels, to convert them to the true faith of Islam and purify the land itself from the filth, infidelity and polytheism.”
> 
> 
> Love Jihad ke haseen kisse.




Unfortunately Terrorist are the ones who are strictly following the teachings of the Quaran.

What all the Muslim Barbarians has done is simply followed the teachings of Quran.

Sickulars are Fckutards who believes Islam is religion of Peace, and will deface anyone who puts facts in front of them.

Whatever the world believes we are doomed till Islam is on the face of earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlugnPlay

Bhoot Pishach said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811149245889658881
> Unfortunately Terrorist are the ones who are strictly following the teachings of the Quaran.
> 
> What all the Muslim Barbarians has done is simply followed the teachings of Quran.
> 
> Sickulars are Fckutards who believes Islam is religion of Peace, and will deface anyone who puts facts in front of them.
> 
> Whatever the world believes we are doomed till Islam is on the face of earth.



The battle of good over evil never ends. Dharma vs adharma......... the fight will go on and on till there is life on earth.


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

PlugnPlay said:


> The battle of good over evil never ends. Dharma vs adharma......... the fight will go on and on till there is life on earth.



Brace up and buckle up this is our last chance we had lost Afghanistan Pakistan Bangladesh already and we have 20% of the filth in our society. It's matter of time before the last war starts.


----------



## PlugnPlay

Bhoot Pishach said:


> Brace up and buckle up this is our last chance we had lost Afghanistan Pakistan Bangladesh already and we have 20% of the filth in our society. It's matter of time before the last war starts.



Don't get so rattled up over a name. That child is cursed for life and one almost feels sorry for it. 

Beyond that, life will go on and Good will continue to triumph over evil.


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

PlugnPlay said:


> Don't get so rattled up over a name. That child is cursed for life and one almost feels sorry for it.
> 
> Beyond that, life will go on and Good will continue to triumph over evil.




With this name he is cursed and destined to become Radical Peaceful. This name itself assures this.

Sorry to say Have'nt seen any Good over Evil victory in past 1000years. 

Better get out of your cozy coccun before its too late.


----------



## jaunty

Dragon Ball said:


> Kambakt @jaunty ko bhool gaya?



Don't confuse electoral popularity with competence. I have never doubted Modi's popularity. Most likely even after this clusterfuck people would still vote for him, I have never said anything to the contrary. It's like Salman Khan movies. Most of his movies are shit but they still do hundreds of crores of business, that does not make them great movies.


----------



## Dragon Ball

jaunty said:


> Don't confuse electoral popularity with competence. I have never doubted Modi's popularity. Most likely even after this clusterfuck people would still vote for him, I have never said anything to the contrary. It's like Salman Khan movies. Most of his movies are shit but they still do hundreds of crores of business, that does not make them great movies.



So sad for you, neither Modi nor people of India seem to care for the competence or popularity certificates given out by you. Do keep feeling for the poor and oppressed people of India even as you revile them as fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaunty

Dragon Ball said:


> So sad for you, neither Modi nor people of India seem to care for the competence or popularity certificates given out by you. Do keep feeling for the poor and oppressed people of India even as you revile them as fools.



I am neither sad nor jubilant. From what I have seen in the last 2 and half years, my opinion of Modi has changed from "someone who can get things done" to "a highly incompetent blowhard". That's my personal opinion, you or others don't have to agree with me.


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811140311422337024

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raul_AD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811108253077827584

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321




----------



## noksss

Eventhough its their personal choice to name their kid at least they should be mindful of this fact

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlugnPlay

noksss said:


> Eventhough its their personal choice to name their kid at least they should be mindful of this fact




A man who killed and murdered 5% of the worlds population at that time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Meanwhile AAPtard Ankit Lal








jaunty said:


> I am neither sad nor jubilant. From what I have seen in the last 2 and half years, my opinion of Modi has changed from "someone who can get things done" to "a highly incompetent blowhard". That's my personal opinion, you or others don't have to agree with me.



Your opinion of Modi was ""a highly incompetent blowhard" from the very beginning. Who are you trying to fool here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Your opinion of Modi was ""a highly incompetent blowhard" from the very beginning. Who are you trying to fool here ?



My opinion started to change about a year or so ago although I must confess that I wasn't in the Modi bandwagon like some of you were/are even 2 years ago. I am not trying to convince you, nor am I expecting you to believe me. If I was so concerned about what you lot think of me, on an anonymous online forum, I would have sung Modi bhajans all day to collect thanks from Modi bhakts. And if you think I am the only one who has started to see Modi's incompetence despite supporting him in 2014, you are sadly mistaken. In any case, you can go through my post history to check how my position has gradually changed. Here, let me help you with that. Funny I actually found a thread from 2014 where you yourself praised me for defending Modi lmao. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=sit...syJKAAg#q=site:defence.pk+Modi+jaunty&start=0


----------



## Banglar Bir

*SS not a remote control, wants strong India with Hindutva at its core: Bhagwat*

"The Sangh''s aim is to build a strong India with the right leader and with Hindutva at its core," Bhagwat said, addressing the concluding function of a four-day-long meeting of RSS pracharaks from Gujarat, Maharashtra and Goa here.

PTI 
Vadodara, Publish Date: Dec 21 2016 12:07PM | Updated Date: Dec 21 2016 12:07PM



File pic

Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh Chief Mohan Bhagwat on Wednesday said the organisation was not a "remote control" and its aim was to build a strong nation with 'Hindutva' at its core.

"The Sangh's aim is to build a strong India with the right leader and with Hindutva at its core," Bhagwat said, addressing the concluding function of a four-day-long meeting of RSS pracharaks from Gujarat, Maharashtra and Goa here.

"There is a need to bring the right kind of change in the society based on the ideology of Hindutva," he said.

RSS will strive to bring about right changes in the society to make the nation strong in the hands of a "right leader", he said without naming anyone.

"RSS is not a remote control," he said in an apparent reference to the allegation of opposition parties that it dictates terms to the BJP-led NDA government.

"Many misgivings about the Sangh are prevailing in the society for various reasons and people talk about the Sangh without knowing about it or the essence of its activities.

"RSS is for peace and solution to all kinds of problems faced by the world and India, and Hindutva is the core of Hindustan, it is its identity," RSS supremo said.

"It is wrong to look at Hindutva as an ideology of a particular religion or community. Sangh does not ask anybody his caste or creed when he joins us after believing in our ideology," he said.

Bhagwat also said RSS does not take any help from the government. "RSS does not beg for financial assistance from anybody," he said.

"RSS is not for those who want to make money...Only those whose integrity is not doubtful can become its members," he said.

The world has now begun to recognise the importance of Hinduism, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Another U turn, this time in 2 days 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811468806035935232
Basically take a decision, see how people react to that and then based on that decide whether to keep it or junk it. "Headline management"


----------



## TimePass

jaunty said:


> Another U turn, this time in 2 days
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811468806035935232
> Basically take a decision, see how people react to that and then based on that decide whether to keep it or junk it. "Headline management"




First you were complaining that RBI has issued this circular. 

Now you are complaining that RBI has removed this circular. 


Nobody is clear what is that you really want. Maybe you need to consider taking psychiatric help.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

TimePass said:


> First you were complaining that RBI has issued this circular.
> 
> Now you are complaining that RBI has removed this circular.
> 
> 
> Nobody is clear what is that you really want. Maybe you need to consider taking psychiatric help.




Avoid replying to him, if he is emotionally hurt he ends up getting folks banned..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Avoid replying to him,* if he is emotionally hurt he ends up getting folks banned..*



Can you prove that statement? I generally ignore troll accounts and prefer not to engage in long pointless arguments. I rarely report anything and I can assure you I have never reported anyone for arguing with me. NEVER.


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> Can you prove that statement? I generally ignore troll accounts and prefer not to engage in long pointless arguments. I rarely report anything and I can assure you I have never reported anyone for arguing with me. NEVER.



Those replying to you end up getting banned, and this practice is nothing new among Modi hating Indians. Maybe you are not individually responsible. But it has happened far too many times to those who have replied to people matching your political allegiance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Star Wars said:


> Those replying to you end up getting banned, and this practice is nothing new among Modi hating Indians. Maybe you are not individually responsible. But it has happened far too many times to those who have replied to people matching your political allegiance.



You are drawing your conclusion from one multiple ID it cell paid troll who replied to me yesterday (about SBN where he was completely wrong, I corrected him and moved on) and got banned almost at the same time. I did not report him. You can check with him on his various other accounts. As I have said before I don't report people for arguing with me, never have. If I don't feel like arguing I simply quit. You seem to have a habit of lying though. I do hope you went though my post history to clear your confusion about me being always against Modi. I was apprehensive about Modi in 2013-14 but I did support him because I wanted a change in govt at that time. My posts from that time proves it. Over time Modi has turned out to be an incompetent pm in my eyes. We all can't fall in love with a man unconditionally can we?


----------



## Star Wars

jaunty said:


> You are drawing your conclusion from one multiple ID it cell paid troll who replied to me yesterday (about SBN where he was completely wrong, I corrected him and moved on) and got banned almost at the same time. I did not report him. You can check with him on his various other accounts. As I have said before I don't report people for arguing with me, never have. If I don't feel like arguing I simply quit. You seem to have a habit of lying though. I do hope you went though my post history to clear your confusion about me being always against Modi. I was apprehensive about Modi in 2013-14 but I did support him because I wanted a change in govt at that time. My posts from that time proves it. Over time Modi has turned out to be an incompetent pm in my eyes. We all can't fall in love with a man unconditionally can we?



lol, its not the first time and it was not the last. As for Modi, i have been on this forum for a long time. You have always hated him, all you needed was some silly excuses to justify it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tridibans

jaunty said:


> You are drawing your conclusion from one multiple ID it cell paid troll who replied to me yesterday (about SBN where he was completely wrong, I corrected him and moved on) and got banned almost at the same time. I did not report him. You can check with him on his various other accounts. As I have said before I don't report people for arguing with me, never have. If I don't feel like arguing I simply quit. You seem to have a habit of lying though. I do hope you went though my post history to clear your confusion about me being always against Modi. I was apprehensive about Modi in 2013-14 but I did support him because I wanted a change in govt at that time. My posts from that time proves it. Over time Modi has turned out to be an incompetent pm in my eyes. We all can't fall in love with a man unconditionally can we?




You have your own points to label Modi as incompetent after 2 years, I have mine after 60 years. Lets leave it at that. By the way, I am happy that more and more people in my country are supporting Modi with each day.

I am from Maharashtra and just 2-3 years ago, BJP was 4th largest party. Today they have not only won the assembly elections but just last week won the local bodies election FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER!

Same in gujarat, Rajasthan and yesterday, of all places, in Chandigarh (almost 100% literacy)!.

So you keep your hate with you, I and the nation will keep voting Modi again and again. Thanks.

As of today, 65% of Indian population has NDA government, By 2017, after UP, it will be around 80%.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jaunty

Tridibans said:


> You have your own points to label Modi as incompetent after 2 years, I have mine after 60 years. Lets leave it at that. By the way, I am happy that more and more people in my country are supporting Modi with each day.
> 
> I am from Maharashtra and just 2-3 years ago, BJP was 4th largest party. Today they have not only won the assembly elections but just last week won the local bodies election FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER!
> 
> Same in gujarat, Rajasthan and yesterday, of all places, in Chandigarh (almost 100% literacy)!.
> 
> So you keep your hate with you, I and the nation will keep voting Modi again and again. Thanks.
> 
> As of today, 65% of Indian population has NDA government, By 2017, after UP, it will be around 80%.



I don't know what you are trying to prove, that Modi is very popular? I have never said he isn't, have I? I am aware that people love him. But I don't form my opinion based on what people love. I will be happy to be proven wrong, because if Modi succeeds in doing something good for the country, it's good for everyone. But I just don't think he is very competent when it comes to taking the right decisions. He is definitely capable of taking risk, I give him that. But taking risks without sound hedging isn't always a great strategy.



Star Wars said:


> lol, its not the first time and it was not the last. As for Modi, i have been on this forum for a long time. You have always hated him, all you needed was some silly excuses to justify it.



LOL just find my posts on this very thread from the beginning. Here how come I wasn't a Modi hater then? Stop lying man, it reflects poorly on you. Here check my posts here.

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-p...n-2014-all-updates-discussions.278425/page-50

Anyway I don't have to prove anything to you. if you think I have always been a "Modi-hater", I am fine with it. lol
But that's simply not true.


----------



## Tridibans

jaunty said:


> I don't know what you are trying to prove, that Modi is very popular? I have never said he isn't, have I? I am aware that people love him. But I don't form my opinion based on what people love. I will be happy to be proven wrong, because if Modi succeeds in doing something good for the country, it's good for everyone. But I just don't think he is very competent when it comes to taking the right decisions. He is definitely capable of taking risk, I give him that. But taking risks without sound hedging isn't always a great strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL just find my posts on this very thread from the beginning. Here how come I wasn't a Modi hater then? Stop lying man, it reflects poorly on you. Here check my posts here.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/indian-p...n-2014-all-updates-discussions.278425/page-50
> 
> Anyway I don't have to prove anything to you. if you think I have always been a "Modi-hater", I am fine with it. lol
> But that's simply not true.




I dont want to argue with you. But just pointing out the fact that I have been here before the 2014 elections and you were very much a Modi hater. Suddenly after his win you started claiming you support him. Hope you don't change your hate after 2019 too 

And yes, you are correct. You don't have to prove anything. Just like Modi doesn't. His record in Gujarat and his party's performance speaks for itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Tridibans said:


> I dont want to argue with you. But just pointing out the fact that I have been here before the 2014 elections and *you were very much a Modi hater. Suddenly after his win you started claiming you support him. *Hope you don't change your hate after 2019 too



That is a complete lie. Either that or you are thinking of someone else. I was anti congress in 2013-14 and wanted a change in govt. I'd admit that I was not fully on the Modi bandwagon at that time like many other fanboys were but he was the only option to get that change.* I can easily quote my posts from that time to prove that, you can't. *

As for 2019, the way things are going right now, it is unlikely that I will support Modi. Sadly we still don't have a viable alternative. So I might just ignore the whole thing and focus on my life instead.

I think you guys are so used to ascribing motive to people that you get really antsy when someone who does not have a political agenda in favor of anyone oppose Modi. It is much easier if you can paint me as a congressi or aaptard or if nothing a "Modi-hater". I totally get that. But trust me, there are many people like me in India who aren't strong supporters of any political party. They are just not very passionate one way or other to express their views.

Damn star-wars got banned? Now he will blame me.


----------



## Tridibans

Hahahaha!!!!! I don't know whether to feel bad or laugh! I mean seriously? @Star Wars got banned? Really? I now have seen everything here on defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Tridibans said:


> Hahahaha!!!!! I don't know whether to feel bad or laugh! I mean seriously? @Star Wars got banned? Really? I now have seen everything here on defence.pk



I know right? Weird coincidence. Maybe the mods are fucking with us. 

On the other hand this might help him realize that I don't get people banned.


----------



## Raul_AD

@jaunty @scorpionx you sicklur bangalies certainly deserve this fate


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811517898862698496


----------



## Crixus

*Documents Rahul used to attack Modi were termed fictitious by SC*
NEW DELHI: In its proceedings so far, the Supreme Court has dismissed documents seized by the income tax department — which Congress vice president RahulGandhi referred to in Mehsana on Wednesday to attack Prime Minister Narendra Modi for coruption — as "zero", "fictitious" and "not authentic".

The documents are part of a PIL filed by lawyer Prashant Bhushan alleging pay-offs by corporate houses to politicians, including Modi during his tenure as Gujarat CM. The court has said the documents were not credible enough for a probe to be ordered.

A bench of Justices JS Khehar and Arum Mishra had on November 25 asked Bhushan to furnish other "credible" evidences to substantiate the allegations against the Prime Minister.

Bhushan had alleged that the documents "reportedly revealed massive bribery" of politicians and officials by the Aditya Birla Group and Sahara over the years. He mentioned that the Sahara documents said a huge cash amount was given to the CM of Gujarat in October and November, 2013.

"Are you relying on Sahara's documents? They never have genuine documents," Justice Khehar said.



Recommended By Colombia



The court said, "Any suspicion that arouses conscience is a good suspicion but your documents don't arouse our conscience. We are not satisfied at all... Any corrupt person can make an entry in the name of the Prime Minister, but it cannot be treated as credible evidence."




Bhushan also alleged that the Birla group paid around Rs 7.8 crore to get environment and forest clearance during January and February, 2012 when Jayanthi Natarajan headed the ministry during UPA's rule.
*Top Comment*
SLAP IN THE FACE OF PAPPUstephen


"We are not shying away from hearing the case but something authentic must be placed before us... Documents seized from the premises of Birla and Sahara groups are nothing. These are zero. You must bring credible evidence," the court said while granting Bhushan time till December 14 to place additional evidence. Bhushan, however, failed to produce fresh evidence and sought more time.




When the case was taken up on December 16, Bhushan asked if it was proper for Justice Khehar to hear the case when the file pertaining to his elevation as Chief Justice of India was pending before the PM. The bench, thereafter, adjourned the case to January 11 but strongly disapproved Bhushan's conduct.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...med-fictitious-by-sc/articleshow/56110475.cms


----------



## TISSOT

Crixus said:


> When the case was taken up on December 16, Bhushan asked if it was proper for Justice Khehar to hear the case when the file pertaining to his elevation as Chief Justice of India was pending before the PM. The bench, thereafter, adjourned the case to January 11 but strongly disapproved Bhushan's conduct.



I used to respect Prashant Bhushan for his integrity and propriety, but he has proven himself a hypocrite. 

Its amazing that he questions the integrity of a judge in the SC while the court was in session, while he himself FOUNDED a political party (and then kicked out of that party) that opposed the PM. 

If the SC judge integrity can be questioned based on possible future appointments, then Bushan's integrity is also suspect due to his political leanings and future political ambition. 

What is good for the goose, should be good for the gander too. 

The business of casting aspirations on character of good men has gone from the PM to the judge of the SC and quite possibly the future Chief Justice of India. 

Looks like the only people capable of "honesty and integrity" is Arvind Kejriwal and Rahul Gandhi, everyone else is scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> @Juggernautjatt @ranjeet can someone tell this guy (clearly lacks any sense of reality) who is in govt. for past 10 yrs in Punjab???
> 
> oh these bhakts are really something

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Has this guy completely lost it? WTF is this supposed to mean?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811815952497025024


----------



## TISSOT

jaunty said:


> Has this guy completely lost it? WTF is this supposed to mean?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811815952497025024



Asking for old note to be made legal tender again. Its what pakistan wants to fund terror and stone throwers.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811866455373279232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806800771027111937


----------



## Roybot

jaunty said:


> Has this guy completely lost it? WTF is this supposed to mean?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811815952497025024



He is obviously misconstrued, obviously. This is what he said,

*Parties Opposing Notes Ban Like Pakistan's Cover Fire To Terrorists: PM Modi*


----------



## 911

http://indianexpress.com/article/ci...as-lieutenant-governor-delhi-arvind-kejriwal/

Najeeb Jung resigns.


----------



## noksss

Man this is one Epic Troll by Modi 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1747056628653382

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raul_AD

*At last the judiciary seems to be reacting against this six decades of injustice to Hinduism*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...bile&utm_medium=Twitter&utm_campaign=referral

CHENNAI: *The Madras high court on Wednesday threatened to 'abolish' the Hindu religious and charitable endowments (HR&CE) department of the Tamil Nadu government and even 'abrogate' the HR&CE Act.*

The court summoned the HR&CE department commissioner to 'remain personally present' before the first bench on Thursday.

The department wields administrative control over moveable and immoveable assets of temples, valued at a couple of lakh crores of rupees and several thousand temples -- small, medium and big - directly come under it.

At least on paper, these temples own about 4.78 lakh acres of land, 22,500 buildings, besides more than 30,000 vacant sites. Antique idols, temple jewellery and other valuables defy valuation. It controls more than 36,000 temples.

On Wednesday, the first bench of Chief Justice Sanjay Kishan Kaul and Justice M Sundar made the caustic oral observations, after the HR&CE commissioner filed an affidavit to side step the court's earlier orders to involve Unesco in conservation and renovation of ancient heritage temples in the state, and, instead, sought to prevent any meaningful role for the Unesco.

As if it was not enough, the official raised a bogey of 'possible religious backlash' if people unauthorised by agama rules of the temples concerned enter the sanctum sanctorum of the temples.

Lambasting the official and making it clear that the court would be constrained to even disband the very department and abrogate the legislation from which the department draws its power, the first bench said: "We find, prima facie, the stand of the HR&CE department subversive of our directions and seeks to prevent any meaningful role for Unesco."

It all started with a PIL filed by a devotee bringing the issue of irreparable damage being caused to ancient heritage temples in the state, in the name of renovation by the HR&CE department. Shocked by the photographs and other proofs showing reckless construction activities right inside some of the oldest and best known temples in the state, the first bench formed a panel, headed by senior advocate P S Raman, to inspect the temples and file reports to court.

After several damning reports were filed, in addition to new PILs concerning specific temples as well as general mishandling of temple heritage by the state department, the bench asked authorities as to why they should not involve an expert body such as the Unesco which had heritage conservation specialists. Initially, it was replied that Unesco did not have a presence in this part of the world.

A PIL-petitioner took the pains of writing to Unesco and bringing it to the notice of the court that one of Unesco's oldest field offices were in India, and that it had offered its expertise to Tamil Nadu government, which did not respond after initial enthusiasm.

The bench then asked Unesco to depute a team to hold talks and study the ground situation in the state, and directed Tamil Nadu government to make arrangements.

When the authorities said there were several committees appointed by them, the bench during last hearing said it would appoint its own committee to go into the issue. It was in response to this court suggestion, that the HR&CE commissioner filed an affidavit stating that even the commissioner of his nominee were not in a position to enter the sanctum sanctorum as per Section the HR&CE Act. He, therefore, said Unesco need not be involved in the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Dictatorship in disguise:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811973592392925184


----------



## ashok321

With your money Modi govt plans to waive off Rs 8 lakh crore worth loans of rich. Mark my words: Rahul to rally goo.gl/h6iLZk

*It's time for electoral reforms as finances of 255 political parties under EC radar*
The poll watchdog has said that it has unlisted 255 registered but unrecognised political parties between February and December 15 this year.

But alleged honest Modi is against all this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811991071752421377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811975281892159488
*Unprecedented acrimony marks Jung's tenure as L-G*

*Najeeb Jung prefers 'his first love' over L-G post*

*MHA had no clue on Delhi LG's impending move?*

*TMC will hit streets with 'Modi hatao,desh bachao'*


Snapdeal to now deliver cash at your doorstep


----------



## ashok321

Lol at moron PM of India!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811868181044330497


----------



## ashok321

Kanhaiya, Kejriwal and Mallya prominent news makers in 2016 jantakareporter.com/politics/kanha


----------



## ashok321

To replace Najeeb Jung there are three people who are shortlisted, all of them anti Kejriwal.

BS Bassi, a front-runner followed by Kiran Bedi and Anil Baijal.

And you say Modi is not a crook?


----------



## 911

*Fraudsters, Charlatans and Hidden Jihadis Masquerading as Liberal Muslims*

Increasingly, it appears to me that fraudsters, charlatans and hidden jihadis are posing themselves as liberal Muslim intellectuals in India. On the issue of Uniform Civil Code (UCC), some articles and tweets tend to reduce the UCC to a debate between uniformity and diversity, with the purpose being inevitably to do a favour to Islamic Sharia. Their running argument is also that the UCC is a blueprint for the Hindu rule, not a blueprint for the universal values of liberty and equality.
On December 15, historian S. I. Habib tweeted an article whose singular objective was to oppose the UCC. Habib’s tweet contained these words: “No reason to impose Uniform Civil Code on Muslims, but a legal basis to abolish triple talaq.” [1] These words are not Habib’s but constitute a subtitle to the article, written by A.G. Noorani, who seems to have decided to use his constitutional expertise to the cause of Sharia rather than human freedom. [2]
Habib can walk away by saying that he does not endorse Noorani’s intellectual position, especially since many people tweet opposing views. However, some people questioned Habib for his tweet and his responses do make it clear that he does endorse Noorani’s position. Artist Punminder Kaur, resorting to sarcasm, responded to Habib: “And we have to hear these intellectuals (like Habib) on prime time giving lecture(s) on secularism.” [3] To Kaur, Habib retorted: “What has secularism to do with this? Homogeneity in any field (is) not possible in a heterogeneous society.” [4]
If one were to speak of a person’s IQ, this is very unfortunate that Habib, the self-called historian of science, cannot see secularism and universalism in the UCC. Habib’s original tweet also got a response from one Mukesh Bhardwaj, who tweeted: “According to this gentleman Sharia will (be) good for India’s diverse culture.” [5] To Bhardwaj’s tweet, Habib gave an argument: “If this is what… (you) conclude after reading the article then I can only blame your IQ.” [6] I have reviewed Habib’s timeline, and it doesn’t appear that his own IQ is any better than merely opposing the UCC without any arguments in favour of rights and scientific thought.
To Habib’s original tweet, prominent Islamist editor Shahid Siddiqui too responded: “UCC is not suitable for a diverse country like India. It will divide instead of uniting the nation.” [7] Siddiqui is editor of the Urdu-language weekly Nai Duniya . He often appears on television and takes liberal-sounding positions, which are contrary to the positions in his weekly newspaper, which justifies pro-jihadi arguments, which I have discussed in details elsewhere. [8] His newspaper has been known for injecting religious orthodoxies and conspiracy theories into Muslim minds. He speaks of “uniting the nation” in his tweet while his paper is separating Muslims from India’s mainstream.
Habib and Siddiqui, much like explicit Islamists associated with the Jamiat Ulema-e-Hind, are intentionally diverting the debate on UCC away from the constitutional rights of equality, liberty and non-discrimination. Their singular objective seems to be to mislead public opinion, so that pro-Sharia forces continue to thrive in modern India. Writers and scholars like them are the first line of defence for Islamist clerics, who promote religious orthodoxy, women’s subjugation and religious discrimination. The UCC is not about religion, not even about culture. The UCC is a debate about constitutional rights and universal values for every man and woman.
A.G. Noorani’s article, which was published by The Indian Express , opens with a bold dishonesty: “There is absolutely no case for enacting a uniform civil code.” The facts are otherwise. As a constitutional expert, Noorani must know that Article 44 still exists in the constitution. It says: “The state shall endeavour to secure for the citizens a uniform civil code throughout the territory of India.” Noorani’s second sentence declares that Modi’s speech at Mahoba in UP on October 24 “professing profuse and unprecedented concern for ‘my Muslim sisters’, impressed none.” Blindsided by his hate for Modi, Noorani cannot see that semi-educated Muslim women are knocking at the Supreme Court’s door to protect their fundamental right to equality. Here is a question for Noorani: how do you know that Modi’s speech “impressed none?”
In the second paragraph, Noorani launches an attack on the Bharatiya Janata Party for not opposing Article 371A on “Naga customary law”, but conveniently ignores the fact that any UCC, whenever it materialises, will ultimately remove all personal laws that conflict with the fundamental rights granted by the constitution. In the third paragraph, Noorani defends, by deliberate omission, the cause of Sharia by arguing that Muslims were offered “respect for their personal law” by Nehru and Gandhi, who also promised “protection by specific provisions” for Muslims in the constitution. If this argument is correct, then Noorani is a hidden jihadi in our social midst, who will also justify Gandhi’s support for the Khilafat Movement, which stood for Sharia rule.
Noorani’s crime is that he is writing over 1,050 words to justify Sharia in India. He quotes Shiv Sena leader Uddhav Thackeray as saying that the BJP “should first announce that this country is a Hindu rashtra and impose the uniform civil code.” Noorani’s clever use of Thackeray’s statement is meant to hide his own love for Sharia rule, and shows complete disregard for constitutional ideals of equality, liberty and women’s rights. He thinks that the UCC’s goal is to “obliterate Muslim identity.” Noorani’s intellectual dishonesty is that he is presenting the UCC in terms of cultural identity, whereas the UCC’s goal is not to change people’s lifestyles, but to uphold their constitutional rights when they come in conflict with personal laws.
“Hence, the Muslims’ opposition (to UCC). It is the lust for uniformity that alienates people,” writes Noorani and I do not know if he understands the political meaning of lust. Lust, which being a private feeling, if defined in the context of his article, will essentially mean Noorani’s lust for Sharia rule in India. The truth, he ignores is this: Muslims have chosen separatism. In the 1857 war, Muslims and Hindus fought together, the former for the revival of Islamic rule. After the war, Muslims missed two historical opportunities – as reminded by Maharashtra-based reformer Hamid Dalwai – to join the national mainstream. The first was the educational movement led by Sir Syed Ahmed Khan, which began in opposition to Hindus; and the second was the freedom movement during which Muslims chose a Shariah state in Pakistan.
After Independence, numerous Hindu Islamists – of whom Gandhi was the prime example, since he had supported the Khilafat Movement – fostered separatism by offering quota, by causing Hindu-Muslim riots to win votes and by establishing minority wings of political parties. It is not surprising that in his article, Noorani cites the statements of many Hindu Islamists, who supported Sharia principles and quoted the Quran – rather than the Indian constitution – in their judgements regarding Muslim women’s rights. Unfortunately, Noorani recommends Sharia’s criminal law in India by arguing that a “small UK has two systems of criminal law.”
It suits the hidden jihadi in Noorani to cite justices V.R. Krishna Iyer and Baharul Islam for quoting the Quran, not the constitution, in their judgements. In this country, unfortunately many judges do quote religious texts, not the constitution, when questions about women’s rights and equality are raised. The interesting point is that Noorani quotes these justices as if their word is the word of god, non-negotiable for the democratic age. There are Islamist groups that will find support for Noorani-like intellectuals. For example, the Bharatiya Muslim Mahila Aandolan (BMMA), which runs parallel Sharia courts in India, masquerades as a women’s rights group.
Noorani also has an objection to “national integration” and therefore, he belongs to the camp of prominent Muslims, who are fostering Islamic separatism, which once led to the partition of India. He also thinks that the “modern trend is acceptance of diversity.” As if he is emerging from an elementary school, Noorani cannot understand, or understands, but pretends not to, that the UCC is not about diversities in people’s lifestyles and dresses, but about the universal values and rights of individuals. Identities can be diverse, but the rights to liberty, equality and non-discrimination are achievements of rational thinking and secular movements worldwide.
Unfortunately, the word “uniform” in the Uniform Civil Code is being misused by such writers to advance their love for Sharia. The “uniform” in the UCC is meant as a uniformity and equality in terms of rights available to all the citizens. Even secularism is the rational spirit behind the UCC, a point Habib needs to learn quickly. Contrary to Noorani’s arguments, the UCC is not meant to impose lifestyles. Muslims can continue to offer prayers in mosques, go for Hajj or fast during Ramzan. Similarly, members of other religious communities can adhere to their lifestyles and religious practices. The UCC is meant to uphold the constitutional rights of liberty, equality and non-discrimination, when these rights are denied to a citizen for absolutely any reason.
In November, I had a meeting with Maulana Mahmood Madani of the Jamiat Ulema-e-Hind in Goa, where we discussed the personal law issues. I asked Maulana Madani about the UCC to which he said, we will talk about it when the government brings it, since it relates to other communities as well. I asked him: So, why is it that the Jamiat Ulema-e-Hind is organising protest meetings almost every week across India, especially in parts of Maharashtra, against the UCC when its specifics are not yet available? Maulana Madani had no answer to this question. Much like Maulana Madani and his brand of Islamic clerics, Muslim writers like A.G. Noorani, S. I. Habib and Shahid Siddiqui too have launched attack on the UCC even without knowing what its specifics would be. Their intention is clear. This is their intellectual dishonesty in public space. If they are honest, they should say this: let the government present the specifics of UCC first, then we will discuss.
The fundamental objective behind the UCC is the protection of the rights of Indian citizens, irrespective of their religious beliefs and identities. Due to these concerns, I drafted with assistance from two friends Satya Prakash and Siddharth Singh a UCC within the broader framework of a Universal Bill of Rights for the Indian Citizen (Ubric). [9] On November 30, 2016, we put this draft UCC in public domain for wider discussion. This is the first draft UCC, since the constitution came into force in 1950. It has 12 clauses, which seek to protect the rights of Indian citizens irrespective of their religious and other identities. [10] These twelve clauses affect neither the lifestyles nor the religious identities of any community. If A. G. Noorani has even an ounce of intellectual honesty, he should spend his legal acumen and draft his own UCC for all Indians, or publicly declare himself a jihadi out to advocate Sharia rule in India. This great country of 1.3 billion people needs to know who we are dealing with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*New passport rules: Aadhaar as DoB proof, Hindu sadhus can apply giving their guru's name*
*



*
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ds-date-of-birth-proof-pan-card/1/841509.html

ROFOL at India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812260618849894400
Demonetisation human toll exceeds 100 now.


----------



## noksss

ashok321 said:


> *New passport rules: Aadhaar as DoB proof, Hindu sadhus can apply giving their guru's name*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ds-date-of-birth-proof-pan-card/1/841509.html
> 
> ROFOL at India.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812260618849894400
> Demonetisation human toll exceeds 100 now.










ashok321 said:


> To replace Najeeb Jung there are three people who are shortlisted, all of them anti Kejriwal.
> 
> BS Bassi, a front-runner followed by Kiran Bedi and Anil Baijal.
> 
> And you say Modi is not a crook?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raul_AD

*http://linkis.com/myvoice.opindia.com/QWMOo*
*Demonetization: What does the world’s most unbiased reporter say?*
BY CHAIWALLAH / EDITOR’S PICKS, MEDIA / 15 DEC 2016


This might come as a shock to The Hindu, The Troll, The Wire and The Huffington Post. Not to mention a shock to Newslaundry. The best journalists in the world don’t come out of Doon school and St. Stephens College and JNU and Jamia Millia Islamia. To say nothing of Columbia University school of Journalism.

Here is the world’s best journalist:





It’s called money.

Suppose that you want to know how India’s rice farmers are doing right now. Suppose you want to know how the laborers who sowed the rice, the laborers who harvested the crop, the farmers who sold the crop, the traders who bought the crop and the truckers who transported the crop and finally the grocers who put the rice on market shelves are doing.

You have two choices. You could go to a “journalist” who will pick one person from each category and ask the question that is the hallmark of airhead reporting today: _“Aapko kaisa lag raha hai?”_. But keep in mind that this journalist could have an agenda. He or she could have been an Agustapatrakar. Even a Radia stenographer perhaps. Or maybe a Bhakt?

But there is a second, much better choice. You could simply go check the price.

The price is one single magical number that captures the situation of every single person in the supply chain. The best thing about prices is that they don’t have an agenda. The price does not have a political affiliation. The price doesn’t care if you are a Modi supporter or a Rahul Gandhi supporter. The price doesn’t care if you are an illiterate person or you have an arts degree from JNU.

Since Nov 8, we have all read fantastic stories of how all the agricultural Mandis are empty, of how trucks have gone off the road. We have heard about how farmers cannot harvest their crop nor sell their crop nor plant a new crop. Amazingly however, there is one stubborn fact. Prices aren’t rising!

Apparently, no trader, no hoarder has noticed yet the opportunity of a lifetime. Hardly any crop got harvested, hardly any crop got sowed and hardly any crop got transported. The farms are empty, the trucks are empty, the Mandis are empty, but the markets are full. Amazing!

In fact, is there one item that people can name that has disappeared from the shelves since Nov 8? From tomatoes to journalists to intellectuals, the markets seem well stocked with stuff for sale as usual.

Those claiming “poor implementation” of demonetization should answer the question about why there are no price shocks happening anywhere? Do they understand what it takes to keep 1200 million people supplied with milk, grain and vegetables after sucking 86% of all currency out of the system? And yet, not a single price shock.

In fact, in the initial weeks, the “poor implementation” brigade was greedily looking forward to a collapse of the supply chain. Here is the Wall Street Journal on Nov 16.






Choked since Nov 8 but still prices not rising. Will good Dr. Manmohan Singh kindly explain this? Look at this:






It’s on Nov 20 that The Indian Express confirmed the collapse of the sugar supply chain. It’s Dec 14 and still no coup in the prices of sugar. Clearly an RSS conspiracy.






Again on Nov 24, a confirmation from India Today that 70% of trucks are off the roads. As if further evidence was needed, they even have a photograph of 7 trucks parked side by side. The other 3 trucks must still be on the road. But still no price rise? Why? What is the deal, Modi ji?






Food markets *frozen* since Nov 18 as reported by Scroll.in, complete with a picture of a gloomy trader sitting with the last vestiges of India’s food stocks.

The prices still aren’t rising. Only intolerance is.

The closest we came to a price shock was a rumor about a shortage of salt. In a matter of a few hours, salt prices across the country went through the roof, with gullible people buying one kg of salt for as much as Rs 200 and journalists buying it for as much as Rs. 400.






That is what can happen simply from the perception of a shortage. And here we have confirmed reports from Wall Street Journal, India Today, The Indian Express and Scroll.in about a freeze in the supply chain. But the price system still shows no sign of cooperating with the intellectuals. Has the credibility of journalists become so low that people would go in a mad rush to buy salt based on Whatsapp rumors but ignore the hard hitting reporting of qualified journalists? I guess this must be the “post truth society” the liberals keep complaining about.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811960259430359042


----------



## ThinkLogically

ashok321 said:


> Dictatorship in disguise:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811973592392925184


@ashok321 - poor fellow
This guy has lost his nuts after BJP victory in Chandigarh municipal polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Is it a coincidence that all genuine liberal Muslims are termed Sanghi in India?
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...nto-male-personal-law-board-mj-akbar-4443401/


----------



## jaunty

Happy good governance day folks! Ache dins are here.


----------



## Prometheus

jaunty said:


> Happy good governance day folks! Ache dins are here.




this is too much............dont troll poor confused Feku Bhakts so much


----------



## Raul_AD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812999841907286016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

jaunty said:


> Happy good governance day folks! Ache dins are here.



Wish you a good governance day too


----------



## TISSOT

Dragon Ball said:


> Wish you a good governance day too



But he does not desire good governance. He desires 'secular' governance. Your good wishes are wasted.


----------



## Dragon Ball

TISSOT said:


> But he does not desire good governance. He desires 'secular' governance. Your good wishes are wasted.



His heartburn is enjoyable though  Why let go of a chance to turn up the heat a bit more?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Congress set to sack Prashant Kishore as he failed to bring Narendra Modi, Nitish Kumar-type magic touch to party?*

*http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...itish-kumar-type-magic-touch-to-party/486529/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Prometheus said:


> this is too much............dont troll poor confused Feku Bhakts so much



I actually take no pleasure in trolling them. All of us want the same thing in the end, the betterment of the country. I feel incredibly sad at the situation we find ourselves in today. People put so much faith in Modi. Little did we know that he would turn out to be such a dud. I guess that's the USP of an excellent salesman.


----------



## Raul_AD

Raj Babbar got infected by Rabies while coming in contact with Rahul Baba. All are requested to maintain safe distance 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813627018981953536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813632895994589184


----------



## jaunty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813664982588002304


----------



## 911

Mango party 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813759427224272896


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> I actually take no pleasure in trolling them. All of us want the same thing in the end, the betterment of the country. I feel incredibly sad at the situation we find ourselves in today. People put so much faith in Modi. Little did we know that he would turn out to be such a dud. I guess that's the USP of an excellent salesman.



Wow that's touchy dude u feel incredibly sad at the situation of our country now i feel India has to go back to the golden era of 2004-2014 so that our country can still go back another 20 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Huge loss to agitators for hire industry.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813722892076597248

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Yet another day in Kejriwals Party


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813700885314293760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813700332328865792
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...th-us-yogendra-yadav/articleshow/56216594.cms


----------



## Mujraparty

http://qz.com/873403/despite-demonetisation-foreign-travellers-came-to-india-in-hordes/

In November, India saw a 9.3% growth in foreign tourist arrivals compared to the same period last year. A total of 0.89 million foreign travelers came to India in November, compared to 0.81 million in November last year.

In the process, India earned Rs14,474 crore ($2.1 billion) in foreign exchange from foreign tourists last month.


----------



## noksss

Atleast now action needs to be taken against NDTV 

http://postcard.news/director-ndtv-...ses-income-tax-routing-150-m-netherlands/amp/


----------



## indiatester

With 31'st fast approaching, lot of underlings have started reminder campaign. Their leaders however have gone strangely silent. 
No new allegations from AAP or INC except asking for data and other BS
No new deaths in lines from Didi

Or maybe I stopped watching the "honest" news channels.


----------



## 911

indiatester said:


> With 31'st fast approaching, lot of underlings have started reminder campaign. Their leaders however have gone strangely silent.
> No new allegations from AAP or INC except asking for data and other BS
> No new deaths in lines from Didi
> 
> Or maybe I stopped watching the "honest" news channels.


Probably silence before the storm.


----------



## Roybot

Here comes the savior of Punjab. This guy will solve the drug and alcoholism problem in Punjab and will serve as a role model for the Punjabi youth 

@ranjeet @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt @JanjaWeed @jaunty @Tridibans

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Here comes the savior of Punjab. This guy will solve the drug and alcoholism problem in Punjab and will serve as a role model for the Punjabi youth
> 
> @ranjeet @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt @JanjaWeed @jaunty @Tridibans


wow... I really envy Punjabis, they are so fortunate to have a CM candidate in someone like Mann! All hail Kejri maharaj!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

One more, wow look at the saviors of moron AAPtards who will save them from tyrant Modi 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=588333824705520

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Roybot said:


> Here comes the savior of Punjab. This guy will solve the drug and alcoholism problem in Punjab and will serve as a role model for the Punjabi youth
> 
> @ranjeet @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt @JanjaWeed @jaunty @Tridibans




this drunkard should limit himself to comedies ...and he should take feku and pappu with him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Fireurimagination said:


> One more, wow look at the saviors of moron AAPtards who will save them from tyrant Modi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=588333824705520


Kya nautankibaaz banda hai ye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Is Punjab going to dogs = SAD-BJP?

No.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814403744930537472




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1742934692692864





LATEST NEWS

VK Sasikala: Jayalalithaa's aide, backroom player, and now AIADMK chief
But right wingers have no interest in above.

Their thrust is to stop Kejriwal's train.


----------



## indiatester

After Mamta didi destroyed any semblance of secularism, the foul mouth of their party says this.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814464165498613769
The same idiot was crying over "church attacks" as attacks on secularism.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686566721734352896
Also don't forget Malda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686569039418753024

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

indiatester said:


> After Mamta didi destroyed any semblance of secularism, the foul mouth of their party says this.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814464165498613769
> The same idiot was crying over "church attacks" as attacks on secularism.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686566721734352896
> Also don't forget Malda
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686569039418753024



The silence from Lyutens Gang/Leftist/Intellectuals/Secularist is as expected whats really surprising is the silence of BJP on this whole issue . why have they not made this as a big issue after all they know that even a stone thrown at a church in a BJP ruled state would make even the white house to release a statement painting India as intolerant

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

noksss said:


> Atleast now action needs to be taken against NDTV
> 
> http://postcard.news/director-ndtv-...ses-income-tax-routing-150-m-netherlands/amp/



India will be in Emergency if action taken.
The whole liberal kaum will write and cook up some stories diverting attention.


----------



## ranjeet

Rs 4 lakh crore of cash deposits so far may be suspect, estimates I-T

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...uspect-estimates-i-t/articleshow/56245953.cms

*60 lakh depositors put Rs 7 lakh crore in banks, govt probing all of them *

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-november-8/articleshow/56237886.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Looks like SP is going for a split I guess 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...hivpal-names-78-more/articleshow/56246018.cms


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814743231254568961@Prometheus 
What's happening? I though AAP wanted a Dalit as Deputy CM of Punjab not Sidhu paji? And where will Capt go if Sidhu is Congress's CM candidate?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814743231254568961@Prometheus
> What's happening? I though AAP wanted a Dalit as Deputy CM of Punjab not Sidhu paji? And where will Capt go if Sidhu is Congress's CM candidate?


With Bhagawant Mann as CM and Sidhu as Dy CM. Wah. Lovely.



noksss said:


> Looks like SP is going for a split I guess
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...hivpal-names-78-more/articleshow/56246018.cms


There are conspiracy theories saying that this drama is to build up a "clean" image for Akhilesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

indiatester said:


> With Bhagawant Mann as CM and Sidhu as Dy CM. Wah. Lovely.
> 
> 
> There are conspiracy theories saying that this drama is to build up a "clean" image for Akhilesh



Only his wife has a clean image  

*
The ruling Samajwadi Party was on Friday on the precipice of a split with party supremo Mulayam Singh Yadav expelling his son and Chief Minister Akhilesh Yadav and general secretary Ramgopal Yadav for six years after they put up candidates against the official nominees and summoned a party meet on Sunday.*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...aims-ram-gopal-yadav/articleshow/56260198.cms


----------



## indiatester

noksss said:


> Only his wife has a clean image
> 
> **



Yeah... Someone in the gang here was in love with her. @ranjeet was it you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

indiatester said:


> Yeah... Someone in the gang here was in love with her. @ranjeet was it you?


oye i only love myself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

indiatester said:


> Yeah... Someone in the gang here was in love with her. @ranjeet was it you?



That was @Robinhood Pandey

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

indiatester said:


> Yeah... Someone in the gang here was in love with her. @ranjeet was it you?





Dragon Ball said:


> That was @Robinhood Pandey


@Robinhood Pandey 
Dimpu ki baat ho rahi hai yahan !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 911

India at sports in 2016/Moments

5) Aditi Ashok won two back to back Ladies Europian Tour tournaments




4) PV Sindhu won China Open & first badminton silver for India




3) Ashwin named Cricketer of the Year & Test Cricketer of the Year. Indian test cricket team remain undefeated.




2)Hockey: Women's team won Asian Champions Trophy defeating higher ranked China while India won Junior World Cup




Mandeep scored vs Australia after catching ball mid-air




Honourable mentions 
India vs Bangladesh T20 WC




Neeraj Chopra broke World Record




1) Kabaddi: India remains Ajay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

indiatester said:


> Yeah... Someone in the gang here was in love with her. @ranjeet was it you?





Dragon Ball said:


> That was @Robinhood Pandey





ranjeet said:


> @Robinhood Pandey
> Dimpu ki baat ho rahi hai yahan !!




she looks adorable. . .in that red dress








i ve even told wifey about her

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragon Ball

Robinhood Pandey said:


> she looks adorable. . .in that red dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ve even told wifey about her



She is the female version of Rahul Gandhi if you have seen her speech in the Parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Dragon Ball said:


> She is the female version of Rahul Gandhi if you have seen her speech in the Parliament.



i ve met her personally . .and i couldnt care less about her dumbness 

JFYI she is MP from my district

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

Robinhood Pandey said:


> i ve met her personally . .and i couldnt care less about her dumbness
> 
> JFYI she is MP from my district



Ishq ne tumhe andha kar diya hai. LOL. Enjoy man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814743231254568961@Prometheus
> What's happening? I though AAP wanted a Dalit as Deputy CM of Punjab not Sidhu paji? And where will Capt go if Sidhu is Congress's CM candidate?



AAP is gone in Punjab, it between Congies and BJP now....


----------



## Star Wars

*HUGE Blow to Modi as...........*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815073087335055362

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

Robinhood Pandey said:


> i ve even told wifey about her




Robin, you got married! 

Congratulations man...I missed it...I was away from PDF for a while. All best wishes and blessings man! 

So bhabiji still lets you waste time on PDF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sky lord said:


> Robin, you got married!
> 
> Congratulations man...I missed it...I was away from PDF for a while. All best wishes and blessings man!
> 
> So bhabiji still lets you waste time on PDF?



yeah . .burnt food forever now bro 

n i have no one to complain about it now . . . . . . lol !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

b


noksss said:


> Only his wife has a clean image
> 
> *
> The ruling Samajwadi Party was on Friday on the precipice of a split with party supremo Mulayam Singh Yadav expelling his son and Chief Minister Akhilesh Yadav and general secretary Ramgopal Yadav for six years after they put up candidates against the official nominees and summoned a party meet on Sunday.*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...aims-ram-gopal-yadav/articleshow/56260198.cms



Did you look at the speed at which SP is not trying to come together. The whole "split in family" seems well orchestrated to more discussion in favour of their narrative rather than others.
I'm still leaning towards the conspiracy theory of orchestrated split to project Akhilesh as a "clean leader"


----------



## Soumitra

PM speech big blow to opposition specially in UP elections


----------



## Sky lord

Robinhood Pandey said:


> yeah . .burnt food forever now bro
> 
> n i have no one to complain about it now . . . . . . lol !!!!


Hahaha...

Actually I shouldn't laugh too much...my fate is going to be very similar to yours....I had dinner at my would be's house few days back...she made dal and bhindi (my favorite veg) ..... the dal was not cooked fully and was very watery with a lot of turmeric and the bhindi looked like she had boiled it with an assortment of masala......completely inedible.......and the poor thing looked exhausted like she had been cooking all day. 

Their family has this really dumb dog...I think a Pomeranian.....I tried to pass some of it to him...but even that duffer dog wouldn't eat the food....he knows better.....

So bro your fate might be to eat burnt food...and mine is to eat half cooked !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Dont know whether to post it here or in Stupid and Funny


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815520700358393857

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

Happy new year mitron 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815557928463712257


----------



## indiatester

Sky lord said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Actually I shouldn't laugh too much...my fate is going to be very similar to yours....I had dinner at my would be's house few days back...she made dal and bhindi (my favorite veg) ..... the dal was not cooked fully and was very watery with a lot of turmeric and the bhindi looked like she had boiled it with an assortment of masala......completely inedible.......and the poor thing looked exhausted like she had been cooking all day.
> 
> Their family has this really dumb dog...I think a Pomeranian.....I tried to pass some of it to him...but even that duffer dog wouldn't eat the food....he knows better.....
> 
> So bro your fate might be to eat burnt food...and mine is to eat half cooked !!



Don't worry. They learn. Mine took a few years, but now either I got used to it, or she got better at cooking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> Dont know whether to post it here or in Stupid and Funny
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815520700358393857


Haha


----------



## 911

*Why aam aadmi is not mad at NaMo despite DeMo*

If you are someone who takes the respectable media seriously, you may have thought, or still think, that Narendra Modi has committed a huge blunder by delegitimising large notes, and that it would destroy him because most of India is furious. There have been reports of the poor losing jobs and of people dying in queues outside banks. Every time a rustic man committed suicide, it was relayed to us as a “farmer suicide”, of course, and the reason this time was not his disenchantment with genetically modified seeds (that spin has run its course) or drought (the season has changed), but cash crunch.



There was a bit of exaggeration in the coverage because drama is an old friend of human-interest stories but most of the tales of misery were true. They are still trickling in. Yet there is evidence that the average Indian feels Modi is on to something. Or at least, for some reason, he is not angry with Modi. If the cash crunch continues for another month, the mood might change but as of now it does appear that Modi is going to be fine. The people standing in the queues suggest that. Even small traders, who are very important to Modi in some states, say that. One of them, in a newspaper interview, said that the trading community is hardwired to go with the flow and not against the flow. BJP has not been punished in the by-polls or civic elections that were held in several states after the demonetisation. In fact, the party fared well in seven states. And, there has not been a single incidence of rioting even though the political foes of Modi appeared to contemplate the prospect somewhat fondly.

What is going on, and what does it say about India?

Most of the poor seem to believe that the rich have been affected more than them. Cash is a powerful cultural symbol of wealth, hence the perceived fiefdom of the rich. Anarchy in the cash economy, their reasoning goes, would hurt the rich more. That is a significant political sentiment. It is a persistent and under-reported phenomenon across the world that the poor tend to hate the rich more than they hate their politicians. This is true even when the politicians themselves are rich and the rich, at least the refined rich, make so many sweet gestures.

Also, in the perception of the majority, such an extraordinary monetary shock has a ring of righteousness about it. Another factor that has favoured Modi for now is the fact that the current misery of the poor, which seems so severe to the middle classes, is only slightly worse than their regular problems. They queue up often for many things, return empty-handed, queue up again, and go for days without employment or money.

Even so, one would have expected widespread protests and shutdowns in some regions, especially Kerala, but miraculously that did not happen. In the southern states, there is a cautious wonderment — never has a Prime Minister directly affected their lives as Modi has with this measure. What the Prime Minister has done is to make them queue up for their own money. Still, they see in this an unprecedented prime ministerial impact on the rich.

Again, it is a question of time before many delicate perceptions change but it is remarkable how Modi has gotten away till now. By his own admission, the implementation was a screw-up. He said so in an interview on Thursday. He said that demonetisation as a policy (apparently to clean up the economy) “is unequivocally clear, unwavering and categorical.” But the strategies to implement it could have been better, he said. One of the political strategies to absorb the shock though has worked – the impression that he is going to wire the money that he has robbed from the rich into the bank accounts of the poor.

The ideological foes of Modi, who have named themselves liberals, perceived the policy through the filter of their immense hatred for him, and have refused to see the collateral benefits of millions of Indians joining the formal banking system. Even though they claim to worship objectivity, they often demonstrate that they are not capable of it. In the immediate aftermath of demonetisation, they saw the political demise of Modi, and very triumphantly lamented the suffering of the poor. They seemed to suggest, especially in the early days, that the poor are furious with Modi. But, the average Indian often appears to wait for the urban sophisticate to reveal his learned opinion so that he can feel the exact opposite emotion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> Dont know whether to post it here or in Stupid and Funny
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815520700358393857



What is he saying dude?


----------



## takeiteasy

Is it not Modi, the Badshah mentioned by him:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

noksss said:


> What is he saying dude?



He is saying that he has retrieved information about Modi's corruption by breaking his safe open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> AAP is gone in Punjab, it between Congies and BJP now....


BJP ??


----------



## indiatester

SC redeems itself with this a bit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815813912956256256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Whatever happened to achhe din bull run? All jumla no result? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815776703414841345


----------



## indiatester

One more interesting note on SC verdict.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815794498122838016However I wonder why SC itself is trying to meddle in how a temple should run its operations. When it does not interfere in clubs kicking out people not dressed as per rules, why does it say such rules should not exist for temples.


----------



## jaunty

Both past and present suggest that most megalomaniac demagogues with high rhetoric and low substance turn out to be colossal failures. The US awaits Trump. The only difference is that they will probably realize it in 4 years, it will take us 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Almost a Million man crowd on Modi's Lucknow Rally... Largest ever Rally even for pre 2014 standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

jaunty said:


> Both past and present suggest that most megalomaniac demagogues with high rhetoric and low substance turn out to be colossal failures. The US awaits Trump. The only difference is that they will probably realize it in 4 years, it will take us 10 years.


Speaking for myself, I don't like demagogues and big talkers. However, all I have seen in my life are attempts to make larger than life figures and families by various political parties, companies, media houses etc.

I would love to hear a better alternative in India right now.

Anything other than Narendra Modi and BJP, I can't buy. Things have been very bad even before they came. Last time I was impressed with the Golden Quadrilateral and East-West, North-South corridors. Even now, I see atleast the ministers working hard even though the results are not seen right out.
However, I do lead a few teams and I know how hard it is to drive changes even in a small group. I can only empathize how hard it would be at a country level.

Again, which leader and which party will be able to do this based on their track records. 
Surely not Congress I. 
not CPI
AAP just could not stick to its roots and could not scale.
We are left with various regional parties that worked only for their states when they shared power.


----------



## TISSOT

jaunty said:


> Whatever happened to achhe din bull run? All jumla no result?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815776703414841345



Yes, its truly is terrible times. 

Indians actually are getting cheaper loans.  ......... no doubt, its another "jumla". 

"State Bank of India, the country's biggest lender by assets, said on Sunday it had cut its lending rates by 90 basis points for maturities ranging from overnight to three-year tenures, after experiencing a surge in deposits.

After the move, its so-called overnight marginal cost of funds-based lending rate (MCLR) fell to 7.75 per cent from 8.65 per cent, while* three-year loan rates will now be 8.15 per cent from 9.05 per cent previously.*"


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> Both past and present suggest that most megalomaniac demagogues with high rhetoric and low substance turn out to be colossal failures. The US awaits Trump. The only difference is that they will probably realize it in 4 years, it will take us 10 years.



Why only 10 years dude we will happily have this high rhetoric ,low substance for another 20 years. Bcoz we are bored with the highly efficient and competent, corruption free congress rule for the past 60 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

noksss said:


> Why only 10 years dude we will happily have this high rhetoric ,low substance for another 20 years. Bcoz we are bored with the highly efficient and competent, corruption free congress rule for the past 60 years



I think people would realize Modi's incompetence after 2 terms.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Any Bhakt tell me why should I pay for transaction fee? 
Give me my money I'll pay hard cash.


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## indiatester

Juggernautjatt said:


> Any Bhakt tell me why should I pay for transaction fee?
> Give me my money I'll pay hard cash.
> 
> View attachment 365546


I agree. They should push for 0 cost.
However to be fair, the transaction cost is imposed on the vendor and not on the customer. True there are some merchants who move the cost back to the customer.

What also worries me is if they start imposing transaction charges on NEFT also.


----------



## Star Wars

indiatester said:


> One more interesting note on SC verdict.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815794498122838016However I wonder why SC itself is trying to meddle in how a temple should run its operations. When it does not interfere in clubs kicking out people not dressed as per rules, why does it say such rules should not exist for temples.



You still follow ANI ? This verdict has nothing to do with Hindutva.... this is a creation of ANI only. As per SC, Hinduism is a way of life and hence is exempt from this rule...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

Interesting ..................Very Interesting


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816265745864818688

Blow to Modi.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Cute Nidhi getting angry about anti-nationals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816142152933593088
Nitish deleted tweet as soon as Kejri quoted him


----------



## skyisthelimit

jaunty said:


> Both past and present suggest that most megalomaniac demagogues with high rhetoric and low substance turn out to be colossal failures. The US awaits Trump. The only difference is that they will probably realize it in 4 years, it will take us 10 years.



Same way like it took us 8 yrs when UPA skeletons started tumbling.
We have UPA as choice in next 8 years.
Good Luck.



jaunty said:


> I think people would realize Modi's incompetence after 2 terms.



Yes, But 2 terms for most of the neta's is too much.
We do not have any other alternative as of now.

Who can take his place? Please highlight one credible party or leader? We Indians do not have much choice and we cannot go back to muma and pappu gang. They will end up selling us before expiry date.


----------



## Mujraparty

*The Indian media and certain prominent journalists came under the Supreme Court scanner on Tuesday for allegedly receiving pay-offs and favours from Italian firm AgustaWestland* and its parent company Finmeccanica to publish in favour of the skewed multi-crore AgustaWestland VVIP chopper deal.

A Bench of Justices Dipak Misra and Arun Mishra agreed to hear noted journalist and author Hari Jaisingh on his plea that the top court should intervene in the ongoing investigation of the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) and Enforcement Directorate (ED) and direct the two agencies to submit a status report on whether the media played a role in influencing the deal for a dozen VVIP helicopters.

The court asked Mr. Jaisingh, represented by senior advocate Geeta Luthra, to provide CBI and ED with copies of his petition.

Defence Procurement Procedure Rules (DPPR) 2006 to award the Rs.3,727 crore contract for the purchase of the 12 helicopters.

In a move throwing the spotlight on the media and its machinations, that too coming from a veteran scribe, the petition sought the Supreme Court to set up a commission of inquiry under the stewardship of a retired judge of the apex court or any other eminent person to investigate “allegations of corruption and influence peddling in the Indian media, and to suggest corrective measures to safeguard against such ills”.

Pointing to leakage of classified documents from the Defence Ministry dealing with big-ticket procurement and plans, Mr. Jaisingh said “...it is therefore crucial to note that such active nexus between the so-called agents of defence dealings with journalists should be scrutinised by this Honourable Court”.

Mr. Jaisingh, in his petition, said a journalist is “akin” to a public servant. The former, considering his sacredness of his duty to the public, should bear the same responsibility and show the same restraint as the latter.

Mr. Jaisingh sought the apex court to direct the Union of India to obtain affidavits of financial disclosures from the members of the media who have received funding and hospitality from foreign and domestic defence and other ancillary industries. The petition said that such disclosures should be made public.

The veteran journalist based his contentions in the petition on the probe documents of the AgustaWestland scam case, especially the Italian investigative report admitted and discussed in the Milan Court of Appeals.

He notes how Christian Michel, a “facilitator” based here, was allocated Rs. 217 crore, approximately Euros 30 Million, by Giuseppe Orsi, the CEO of Finmeccanica, and Bruno Spaglioni the CEO of AgustaWestland for managing government officials in India.

*“Of this sum, six million Euros (approximately 50 crore) was set aside specifically to manage the Indian media,” the petition contended.*

*The petition alleged how in 2013, Finmeccanica invited a group of Indian journalists on a fully paid for trip to Italy. “Notably, it was Christian Michel who had organised and facilitated the entire trip for the journalists. Respondent No. 3 (ED) was reportedly investigating one of the journalists who was receiving hospitality from AgustaWestland in March 2015,” the petition said.
*
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ustaWestland-chopper-deal/article16982274.ece

BLOODY PRESSTITUTES ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

eowyn said:


> *The Indian media and certain prominent journalists came under the Supreme Court scanner on Tuesday for allegedly receiving pay-offs and favours from Italian firm AgustaWestland* and its parent company Finmeccanica to publish in favour of the skewed multi-crore AgustaWestland VVIP chopper deal.
> 
> A Bench of Justices Dipak Misra and Arun Mishra agreed to hear noted journalist and author Hari Jaisingh on his plea that the top court should intervene in the ongoing investigation of the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) and Enforcement Directorate (ED) and direct the two agencies to submit a status report on whether the media played a role in influencing the deal for a dozen VVIP helicopters.
> 
> The court asked Mr. Jaisingh, represented by senior advocate Geeta Luthra, to provide CBI and ED with copies of his petition.
> 
> Defence Procurement Procedure Rules (DPPR) 2006 to award the Rs.3,727 crore contract for the purchase of the 12 helicopters.
> 
> In a move throwing the spotlight on the media and its machinations, that too coming from a veteran scribe, the petition sought the Supreme Court to set up a commission of inquiry under the stewardship of a retired judge of the apex court or any other eminent person to investigate “allegations of corruption and influence peddling in the Indian media, and to suggest corrective measures to safeguard against such ills”.
> 
> Pointing to leakage of classified documents from the Defence Ministry dealing with big-ticket procurement and plans, Mr. Jaisingh said “...it is therefore crucial to note that such active nexus between the so-called agents of defence dealings with journalists should be scrutinised by this Honourable Court”.
> 
> Mr. Jaisingh, in his petition, said a journalist is “akin” to a public servant. The former, considering his sacredness of his duty to the public, should bear the same responsibility and show the same restraint as the latter.
> 
> Mr. Jaisingh sought the apex court to direct the Union of India to obtain affidavits of financial disclosures from the members of the media who have received funding and hospitality from foreign and domestic defence and other ancillary industries. The petition said that such disclosures should be made public.
> 
> The veteran journalist based his contentions in the petition on the probe documents of the AgustaWestland scam case, especially the Italian investigative report admitted and discussed in the Milan Court of Appeals.
> 
> He notes how Christian Michel, a “facilitator” based here, was allocated Rs. 217 crore, approximately Euros 30 Million, by Giuseppe Orsi, the CEO of Finmeccanica, and Bruno Spaglioni the CEO of AgustaWestland for managing government officials in India.
> 
> *“Of this sum, six million Euros (approximately 50 crore) was set aside specifically to manage the Indian media,” the petition contended.*
> 
> *The petition alleged how in 2013, Finmeccanica invited a group of Indian journalists on a fully paid for trip to Italy. “Notably, it was Christian Michel who had organised and facilitated the entire trip for the journalists. Respondent No. 3 (ED) was reportedly investigating one of the journalists who was receiving hospitality from AgustaWestland in March 2015,” the petition said.
> *
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ustaWestland-chopper-deal/article16982274.ece
> 
> BLOODY PRESSTITUTES ..



Who are these Agusta Patrakars?
Barkha
Rajdeep
Sagarika
Ravish
Nilim Dutta
Mihir Sharma


----------



## noksss

how true is this news guys ? If true then Modi & teams UAE visit paid a very good dividend

@Levina ur help is required here

http://www.financialexpress.com/wor...-ibrahims-assets-worth-rs-15000-crore/495640/

@Rain Man @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Star Wars @Robinhood Pandey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

The Election Commission announced the poll dates for elections to five state assemblies today. Here are the important points made during the press conference:

1.
*Counting of polls for all 5 states will take place on March 11.*



2.
*Uttar Pradesh polls to be carried out in seven phases*
Phase 1: Feb 11
Phase 2: Feb 15
Phase 3: Feb 19
Phase 4: Feb 23
Phase 5: Feb 27
Phase 6: March 4
Phase 7: March 8


3.
*Elections in Manipur in two phases*
Phase 1: March 4th
Phase 2: March 8th


4.
*Elections in Uttarakhand will be held on February 15 in a single phase.*



5.
*Punjab and Goa will go to polls on February 4.*



6.
*Press Council of India will help the EC in detection of paid news.*



7.
*EC to monitor if TV channels owned by political parties are doing publicity for candidate and include same in candidate's expense.*



8.
*Expenditure per candidate limited to Rs 28 lakh for UP, Punjab and Uttarakhand, Rs 20 lakh for Manipur and Goa.*



9.
*Model code of conduct comes into immediate effect.*



10.
*All five states will go to election in one go.*



11.
*There will be strict expenditure monitor mechanism to curb black money.*



12.
*Parties advised not to use plastic and no reckless use of loudspeakers and crackers.*



13.
*All women-managed polling stations would be set up.*



14.
*1.85 lakh polling stations to be in operation for Assembly Elections to the five states.*



15.
*Every polling station will have 4 posters for voting procedure and dos and don'ts.*



16.
*Commission will introduce photo voter list. Nearly 100% voters have Electoral photo ID Card.*



17.
*Height of voting compartments has been raised to 30 inch for secrecy.*



18.
*Electoral rolls to be published on:*
Goa: January 5
Manipur: January 12
Punjab: January 5
Uttarakhand: January 10
Uttar Pradesh: January 12


19.
*Colourful voter guides will be distributed to each family.*



20.
*Nearly 16 crore voters will be participating in the polls.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

noksss said:


> how true is this news guys ? If true then Modi & teams UAE visit paid a very good dividend
> 
> @Levina ur help is required here
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/wor...-ibrahims-assets-worth-rs-15000-crore/495640/


It's an open secret that Dawood Ibrahim owned many shops in dubai Gold soup and in many other bigger malls of UAE. 
Ostensibly he has invested in Jet airways too.
The only way I can cross check this news is by going to Dubai Gold souq. 
Levina undercover


----------



## noksss

Levina said:


> It's an open secret that Dawood Ibrahim owned many shops in dubai Gold soup and in many other bigger malls of UAE.
> Ostensibly he has invested in Jet airways too.
> The only way I can cross check this news is by going to Dubai Gold souq.
> Levina undercover


Was this reported in the local media bcoz that's what the article claims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

noksss said:


> Was this reported in the local media bcoz that's what the article claims


It says UAE govt sources not media.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Finally...all are RSS and BJP agents for the corrupt and scam exposed SICKULIAR parties.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-hazare-as-rss-agent/articleshow/56331603.cms


----------



## noksss

Poor PK not sure what he did with the 400CR budget given by congress

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/akhi...shit-to-ndtv-1645023?pfrom=home-lateststories

And meanwhile in peaceful Bengal

*The BJP and Mamata Banerjee's party, the Trinamool Congress, are on a rapidly-escalating collision course that has, in the last 24 hours, included vandalism and an alleged bomb attack in Kolkata. The BJP office in Hooghly, 60 km from Calcutta was set on fire this evening. The violence is the result of the arrests of two parliamentarians, Tapas Pal and Sudip Bandyopadhyay, who are senior leaders of Ms Banerjee's party, and have been accused by the CBI of involvement in a giant Ponzi scheme worth an alleged 15,000 crores that duped small investors in Bengal, where Ms Banerjee is Chief Minister.*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/in-b...iyo-10-facts-1645015?pfrom=home-lateststories

BJP should escalate this as a big issue at least now. How long r they gonna be a sitting duck ?


----------



## noksss

India Today gave BJP clear majority in UP . Hope this survey doesn't end up like the Bihar survey
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...clear-majority-in-up/articleshow/56342728.cms


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Almost a Million man crowd on Modi's Lucknow Rally... Largest ever Rally even for pre 2014 standards.




did feku use PayTM to bear expenses of this ralli?



indiatester said:


> SC redeems itself with this a bit
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815813912956256256




so does that mean no more rath yatra and mandir wahin banege stuff?? wat about using communal tensions to get votes??


----------



## Star Wars

Gen. J.J.SIngh(Retd.) gets Akali ticket to fight Amrinder Singh in Punjab. Now its General vs Captian in Punjab.... Je hui na baat 



noksss said:


> Poor PK not sure what he did with the 400CR budget given by congress
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/akhi...shit-to-ndtv-1645023?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> And meanwhile in peaceful Bengal
> 
> *The BJP and Mamata Banerjee's party, the Trinamool Congress, are on a rapidly-escalating collision course that has, in the last 24 hours, included vandalism and an alleged bomb attack in Kolkata. The BJP office in Hooghly, 60 km from Calcutta was set on fire this evening. The violence is the result of the arrests of two parliamentarians, Tapas Pal and Sudip Bandyopadhyay, who are senior leaders of Ms Banerjee's party, and have been accused by the CBI of involvement in a giant Ponzi scheme worth an alleged 15,000 crores that duped small investors in Bengal, where Ms Banerjee is Chief Minister.*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/in-b...iyo-10-facts-1645015?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> BJP should escalate this as a big issue at least now. How long r they gonna be a sitting duck ?



Central forces deployed to protect BJP offices, lots of things going behind the scenes. From what i hear, local Hindu outfits put up a very good fight against the Jihadis.



Prometheus said:


> so does that mean no more rath yatra and mandir wahin banege stuff?? wat about using communal tensions to get votes??



As per SC, Hinduism is a way of life, not a Religion 

Niku and Modi full on praising each other, Lagtha hai Ghar Wapsi hone wala hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

Modi and Nitish supporting each other, new alignments for 2019 will come fore after March 11 

http://www.rediff.com/news/report/a...i-lauds-bihar-cm-over-liquor-ban/20170105.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Star Wars said:


> Gen. J.J.SIngh(Retd.) gets Akali ticket to fight Amrinder Singh in Punjab. Now its General vs Captian in Punjab.... Je hui na baat
> 
> 
> 
> Central forces deployed to protect BJP offices, lots of things going behind the scenes. From what i hear, local Hindu outfits put up a very good fight against the Jihadis.
> 
> 
> 
> As per SC, Hinduism is a way of life, not a Religion
> 
> Niku and Modi full on praising each other, Lagtha hai Ghar Wapsi hone wala hai



She has all the qualities to rule north Korea considering her Intolerance and dictatorship qualities its really sad that she was born in India . Bihar looks like a heaven compared to mamtas Bengal


----------



## Soumitra

Fireurimagination said:


> Modi and Nitish supporting each other, new alignments for 2019 will come fore after March 11
> 
> http://www.rediff.com/news/report/a...i-lauds-bihar-cm-over-liquor-ban/20170105.htm


NiKu has understood Lalu will screw him. He is eyeing Delhi in 2019

I think his calculations are 

No of BJP seats in 2019
1 > 250 - Senior Cabinet Position
2 200 - 250 Deputy PM under Modi
3 175 - 200 Deputy PM under Sushma/AJ/Any other leader
4 < 175 Third Front PM with outside Congress Support


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> NiKu has understood Lalu will screw him. He is eyeing Delhi in 2019
> 
> I think his calculations are
> 
> No of BJP seats in 2019
> 1 > 250 - Senior Cabinet Position
> 2 200 - 250 Deputy PM under Modi
> 3 175 - 200 Deputy PM under Sushma/AJ/Any other leader
> 4 < 175 Third Front PM with outside Congress Support



My guess is that he wont get even senior cabinet post considering the number of seats Modi is gonna win. I mean this time it will be 300


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> NiKu has understood Lalu will screw him. He is eyeing Delhi in 2019
> 
> I think his calculations are
> 
> No of BJP seats in 2019
> 1 > 250 - Senior Cabinet Position
> 2 200 - 250 Deputy PM under Modi
> 3 175 - 200 Deputy PM under Sushma/AJ/Any other leader
> 4 < 175 Third Front PM with outside Congress Support



Within next 3 Months, everything will be clear.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Fireurimagination said:


> Modi and Nitish supporting each other, new alignments for 2019 will come fore after March 11
> 
> http://www.rediff.com/news/report/a...i-lauds-bihar-cm-over-liquor-ban/20170105.htm



Yes but for that BJP should win UP 2017.
Will show Niku who is the boss if he wants bargain.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Soumitra said:


> NiKu has understood Lalu will screw him. He is eyeing Delhi in 2019
> 
> I think his calculations are
> 
> No of BJP seats in 2019
> 1 > 250 - Senior Cabinet Position
> 2 200 - 250 Deputy PM under Modi
> 3 175 - 200 Deputy PM under Sushma/AJ/Any other leader
> 4 < 175 Third Front PM with outside Congress Support



Bad bad mistake by BJP if they let NiKu in.

NiKu definitely wants in. But why should BJP entertain him? Wasn't he the same guy who wouldn't even share the stage with Modi? Now that NiKu is breaking bread with convicts and goondas of RJD just to stop Modi's BJP, why should they even entertain such a preposterous idea?

Fact is the DNA of JDU and BJP don't match at all. Bihar is long gone and BJP should let NiKu stew in his own juice. BJP is well advised to look elsewhere to make up for the numbers in 2019.

And if they can't muster numbers on their own, there's nothing wrong in honorably taking the mantle of opposition than to truck with this opportunistic thug. He will only be biding his time to pull Modi/BJP down and to replace him at the NDA helm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

kadamba-warrior said:


> Bad bad mistake by BJP if they let NiKu in.
> 
> NiKu definitely wants in. But why should BJP entertain him? Wasn't he the same guy who wouldn't even share the stage with Modi? Now that NiKu is breaking bread with convicts and goondas of RJD just to stop Modi's BJP, why should they even entertain such a preposterous idea?
> 
> Fact is the DNA of JDU and BJP don't match at all. Bihar is long gone and BJP should let NiKu stew in his own juice. BJP is well advised to look elsewhere to make up for the numbers in 2019.
> 
> And if they can't muster numbers on their own, there's nothing wrong in honorably taking the mantle of opposition than to truck with this opportunistic thug. He will only be biding his time to pull Modi/BJP down and to replace him at the NDA helm.


I tend to disagree. Yes he joined with Lalu. But the point is he is a development oriented person just like Chandra Babu Naidu. India needs good CM and Ministers. He has some flaws and they can be ironed out

If the choice is between alighning with NiKu or handing the country to Mayawati/Mulayam/Kejriwal I will anyday choose NiKu


----------



## jaunty

kadamba-warrior said:


> Bad bad mistake by BJP if they let NiKu in.
> 
> NiKu definitely wants in. But why should BJP entertain him? Wasn't he the same guy who wouldn't even share the stage with Modi? Now that NiKu is breaking bread with convicts and goondas of RJD just to stop Modi's BJP, why should they even entertain such a preposterous idea?
> 
> Fact is the DNA of JDU and BJP don't match at all. Bihar is long gone and BJP should let NiKu stew in his own juice. BJP is well advised to look elsewhere to make up for the numbers in 2019.
> 
> And if they can't muster numbers on their own, there's nothing wrong in honorably taking the mantle of opposition than to truck with this opportunistic thug. He will only be biding his time to pull Modi/BJP down and to replace him at the NDA helm.



And you think BJP is a different political party? lol the national president of BJP is a well known gunda.



skyisthelimit said:


> Same way like it took us 8 yrs when UPA skeletons started tumbling.
> We have UPA as choice in next 8 years.
> Good Luck.



Wrong. UPA was punished for their last 3 years, their first 7 years were very good. Modi would do well to even match those years. Modi's 3 years have been hardly different from UPA's last 3 years. When Arun Shourie said in 2015 that Modi govt was Congress+cow, I on this very forum said that it was too early to judge them. But after almost 3 years into Modi govt I think Modi govt is worse than congress+cow.



skyisthelimit said:


> Yes, But 2 terms for most of the neta's is too much.
> We do not have any other alternative as of now.
> 
> Who can take his place? Please highlight one credible party or leader? We Indians do not have much choice and we cannot go back to muma and pappu gang. They will end up selling us before expiry date.



I agree that we don't seem to have a clear alternative now and that is Modi's biggest achievement so far.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Soumitra said:


> I tend to disagree. Yes he joined with Lalu. But the point is he is a development oriented person just like Chandra Babu Naidu. India needs good CM and Ministers. He has some flaws and they can be ironed out
> 
> If the choice is between alighning with NiKu or handing the country to Mayawati/Mulayam/Kejriwal I will anyday choose NiKu



I respect your views, but NiKu himself made clear on which side he stands on when he chose to side with Lalu, his sworn political enemy, purely for his own political ambitions. NiKu knew very well that it will bring goonda raj back in Bihar and undo his own good governance if Lalu was allowed back into power. But he went ahead anyway.

And even if NiKu was pro-development, he has much bigger ambitions and won't ever agree to be a second fiddle to Modi. He will only cause rift within NDA and perhaps hold the government to ransom.



jaunty said:


> And you think BJP is a different political party? lol the national president of BJP is a well known gunda.



Mate, I can't say if you are serious comparing a convicted chara-chor like Lalu and his coterie that includes convicted serial murderers and mafia bosses with either Amit Shah or Modi. I know you have serious problems with Modi/BJP and I have some of my own too, but you are only damaging your credibility by comparing them both.

And the argument doesn't change much even if you bring in the so-called 'fake' encounters of Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

kadamba-warrior said:


> Mate, I can't say if you are serious comparing a convicted chara-chor like Lalu and his coterie that includes convicted serial murderers and mafia bosses with either Amit Shah or Modi. I know you have serious problems with Modi/BJP and I have some of my own too, but you are only damaging your credibility by comparing them both.
> 
> And the argument doesn't change much even if you bring in the so-called 'fake' encounters of Gujarat.



Sir, you can believe whatever you like to feel good about supporting BJP. In reality, BJP is no different from any other political party, so the self-righteousness is misplaced. I come from Assam, in Assam BJP won the assembly elections on the back of Himanta Biswa Sharma, a grade A gunda. Just because he has not been convicted does not mean he is not a gunda. Savvy gundas don't get their hands dirty, they get things done through lower level gundas. I personally tend to ignore such things because "is hamam mein sab nange hain". In the end it's the govt policies and their implementation that have a long lasting effect, gundas come and go.


----------



## noksss

Congress can easily put any of the worst dictator's to shame with respect to corruption and Bad Governance 

*Wrap up Rs 70,000 crore Air India scam probe by June, SC tells CBI*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...by-june-sc-tells-cbi/articleshow/56364618.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817235687611174912
This is why Mamta is going Hysterical. "Modi hatao Mamta bachao"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

http://news.statetimes.in/justice-t-s-thakur-likely-oppns-vice-presidential-candidate/


----------



## Star Wars

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...banerjee-advani-as-head-of-govt/1/851306.html


Ye lo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Mamata Banerjee trying to create a split in BJP by saying a national government headed by Advani, Rajnath or Jaitley is like asking Indian team to be led by Azhar instead of Kohli now

-TFI


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> http://news.statetimes.in/justice-t-s-thakur-likely-oppns-vice-presidential-candidate/


After retirement perk for showing loyalty towards the bone!



Star Wars said:


> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...banerjee-advani-as-head-of-govt/1/851306.html
> 
> 
> Ye lo


Didi is gone crazy! It's not the central govt which needs a change of guard..but the one which is headed by her! She is creating anarchy in the state by unleashing violence against those who are opposed to her way of functioning!



noksss said:


> Mamata Banerjee trying to create a split in BJP by saying a national government headed by Advani, Rajnath or Jaitley is like asking Indian team to be led by Azhar instead of Kohli now
> 
> -TFI


Wonder why she left Sushma Swaraj out of the list?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Found this somewhere, sad but quite appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh no..bad times are here! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817602973597450242

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## INS_Vikrant

2004–ABV communal

2009– ABV secular, Advani communal

2017–Advani secular, Modi communal

Modi will become Secular somewhere in mid 20s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> 2004–ABV communal
> 
> 2009– ABV secular, Advani communal
> 
> 2017–Advani secular, Modi communal
> 
> Modi will become Secular somewhere in mid 20s



Yogi Adityanath for PM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

In case you didn't know how "major diplomatic victories" look like. 

Another example of Modi ji's masterstroke. UNESCO certified.

Look at the source: media reports. LMAO you are the frigging government. You don't need media reports for verification. Go to the media report from (surprise, surprise)Zee news, what is their source? Zee media told them, like wtf. This is exactly how Modi is leading his team of blind bhakts and fooling general public.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Yogi Adityanath for PM


StarWars banned again, like Mulayam's ban on Ram Gopal Yadav, every other day!


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Soumitra said:


> NiKu has understood Lalu will screw him. He is eyeing Delhi in 2019
> 
> I think his calculations are
> 
> No of BJP seats in 2019
> 1 > 250 - Senior Cabinet Position
> 2 200 - 250 Deputy PM under Modi
> 3 175 - 200 Deputy PM under Sushma/AJ/Any other leader
> 4 < 175 Third Front PM with outside Congress Support



Even if bjp doesnt let him in, they must do some thing to break the current mahatgatbandhan in bihar, combinted votebank of rjd-jdu is too big to take on alone. Else those 40 LS seats in 2019 election would be difficult to come by.


----------



## noksss

Another epic trolling of Mamta by Modi 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1363850903646512


----------



## INS_Vikrant

kadamba-warrior said:


> Bad bad mistake by BJP if they let NiKu in.
> 
> NiKu definitely wants in. But why should BJP entertain him? Wasn't he the same guy who wouldn't even share the stage with Modi? Now that NiKu is breaking bread with convicts and goondas of RJD just to stop Modi's BJP, why should they even entertain such a preposterous idea?
> 
> Fact is the DNA of JDU and BJP don't match at all. Bihar is long gone and BJP should let NiKu stew in his own juice. BJP is well advised to look elsewhere to make up for the numbers in 2019.
> 
> And if they can't muster numbers on their own, there's nothing wrong in honorably taking the mantle of opposition than to truck with this opportunistic thug. He will only be biding his time to pull Modi/BJP down and to replace him at the NDA helm.



Letting him in is definitely not an option but his alliance has to be broken, those seats are really too valuable to let go of. In a three way contest, bjps core voter base can easily secure majority of seats in bihar.


----------



## 911

http://swarajyamag.com/magazine/201...se-5-big-doable-tasks-that-cost-only-1-of-gdp

http://swarajyamag.com/magazine/201...ult-on-victorian-underpinnings-of-bureaucracy


----------



## kadamba-warrior

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Letting him in is definitely not an option but his alliance has to be broken, those seats are really too valuable to let go of. In a three way contest, bjps core voter base can easily secure majority of seats in bihar.



The alliance was just a marriage of convenience and is fundamentally fragile at many levels. Lalu, after his conviction and 2 straight losses, just wanted a legitimate face to bring out his hatchlings into politics with. NiKu was just too desperate to stop Modi's march.

Now that both their objectives have been met, the alliance will wither away in time even without BJP's help. Lalu has gained legitimacy at the expense of NiKu. And Bihar finally got the goonda-raj back that they so desperately voted for. Everybody should be happy except the Bihar-BJP which is nothing but a bunch of trouble-makers.

In any case, I think the last thing that BJP should be doing is throw NiKu another lifeline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

kadamba-warrior said:


> The alliance was just a marriage of convenience and is fundamentally fragile at many levels. Lalu, after his conviction and 2 straight losses, just wanted a legitimate face to bring out his hatchlings into politics with. NiKu was just too desperate to stop Modi's march.
> 
> Now that both their objectives have been met, the alliance will wither away in time even without BJP's help. Lalu has gained legitimacy at the expense of NiKu. And Bihar finally got the goonda-raj back that they so desperately voted for. Everybody should be happy except the Bihar-BJP which is nothing but a bunch of trouble-makers.
> 
> In any case, I think the last thing that BJP should be doing is throw NiKu another lifeline.



Don't you thing Modi-Shah duo is well aware of this and even if they take him they might have a long term plan? . I am sure BJP will get a majority in 2019 on its own so in that case what spoiler can this guy can do ? at present having this guys on their side make the united opposition looks weak because apart from Niku these Lalu, Mamta,Kejri,don't have a pan-india reach and credibility


----------



## Juggernautjatt




----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 366953



Oh ! God , is that a Proof 

Where are FIR of the said crimes , Show us after that we will debate .


----------



## PïXëL

**
*Faridabad municipal corporation elections results: BJP creates history, wins 30 out of 40 seats*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PïXëL

noksss said:


>


BBC have long tradition of editorializing many issues of India. So when any major development happens in countries like India they exaggerate & fake..Utter shame..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

The biggest legacy of Modi govt would be how they are destroying reputed institutions, one after another. The latest victim is RBI, an institution whose credibility was built over 60 years, Modi took 60 days to devour it.

"
*On Nov 7, it was Govt which ‘advised’ RBI to ‘consider’ note ban, got RBI nod the next day"*
http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...got-rbi-nod-the-next-day-rajya-sabha-4467235/

"
*RBI facing ‘reputational’ risk, says former governor V. Y. Reddy"*
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/7s...tational-risk-says-former-governor-V-Y-R.html

----------------------
Does anyone know if Sushma Swaraj does any work other than twitter support for Indians abroad? Does she get to be a part of foreign policy in any way? It does not seem so. It appears that Modi has reduced her to playing Florence Nightingale. Another "rival" bites the dust. "Gujarat model" ftw.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Free houses
Free electricity
Free smartphones
Free laptops
Interest Free loans
Free water
Anti national Khangress manifesto for Punjab. 
The Italian britch is back with her tricks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

CorporateAffairs said:


> Free houses
> Free electricity
> Free smartphones
> Free laptops
> Interest Free loans
> Free water
> Anti national Khangress manifesto for Punjab.
> The Italian britch is back with her tricks.



They ain't winning Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

*NAC files show how Sonia-led elitists eroded PMO primacy and undermined the Constitution While NAC members — a bunch of handpicked, unelected, Utopian leftist economist, rights activists and socialist intellectuals — under the supervision of Sonia Gandhi bypassed the Executive and the Legislature and implemented their 'doleconomics', the fallout of their decisions fell on Manmohan Singh who retreated further and further into his silence, having to shoulder all of the accountability without even a morsel of real power. 

The idealistic, welfare politics destroyed the edifice of India's economy, pulled down the growth numbers and created ample opportunities for corruption in public offices. In the name of "inclusive growth", the exact opposite took place. NAC was singularly responsible for inflicting on the Indian economy a disastrous soup of half-baked socialism (even if earnest) through its Luddite policies and all this was done without an electoral mandate. An extra-Constitutional body framed bad policies which the government was forced to implement.*

*Files show that sometimes it bypassed the PMO and interacted directly with minister, seeking compliance reports. And it had in its domain everything under the sun, formulating policies "in coal, power, disinvestment, real estate, governance, social and industrial sectors."

This created a dangerous precedent. The NAC members became all-powerful minus accountability.*

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/n...-and-undermined-the-constitution-3195252.html

@jaunty the above post has nothing to do with ur questions related to Modi destroying all the institution one by one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## schoolboy

There are many ways to destroy the constitution and constitutionalism without transgressing the letter of the law.

Setting up parallel power structures and unaccountable bodies that de facto take policy decisions is one of them - well done Sonia. 

Concentrating power in one person and encouraging a strongman-type rule is another - well done Modi

The end result is the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

jaunty said:


> The biggest legacy of Modi govt would be how they are destroying reputed institutions, one after another. The latest victim is RBI, an institution whose credibility was built over 60 years, Modi took 60 days to devour it.
> 
> "
> *On Nov 7, it was Govt which ‘advised’ RBI to ‘consider’ note ban, got RBI nod the next day"*
> http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...got-rbi-nod-the-next-day-rajya-sabha-4467235/
> 
> "
> *RBI facing ‘reputational’ risk, says former governor V. Y. Reddy"*
> http://www.livemint.com/Politics/7s...tational-risk-says-former-governor-V-Y-R.html
> 
> ----------------------
> Does anyone know if Sushma Swaraj does any work other than twitter support for Indians abroad? Does she get to be a part of foreign policy in any way? It does not seem so. It appears that Modi has reduced her to playing Florence Nightingale. Another "rival" bites the dust. "Gujarat model" ftw.


@The_Showstopper


----------



## Soumitra

jaunty said:


> "
> *On Nov 7, it was Govt which ‘advised’ RBI to ‘consider’ note ban, got RBI nod the next day"*
> http://indianexpress.com/article/bu...got-rbi-nod-the-next-day-rajya-sabha-4467235/


i seriously doubt the veracity of this report. Not the least because it is from Indian Express which has been caught time and again fabricating News Reports.

It has been stated officially by govt that demonetisation decision and preparation took 2 months. Obviously Rbi would have been part of discussion. Not all but few top officials

Secondly a demonetisation decision cannot be taken by the RBI. By default it will be taken by the central govt. RBI is the implementation agency. So how can you say that the autonomy of RBI is compromised?
Tomorrow if the govt takes decision to say attack Pakistan the Army Chief will obviously be consulted but the decision will be an executive decision and it will not mean Army is compromised

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Damn Modi. Jabse Modi aya hai tabse ek dhang ki movie release ni hui


----------



## Soumitra

911 said:


> Damn Modi. Jabse Modi aya hai tabse ek dhang ki movie release ni hui


Singham Returns
Mary kom
Lingaa
Baby
Badlapur
NH 8
Baahubali
Manjhi the mountain man
Baajirao mastani
Dilwale
Airlift
neerja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Soumitra said:


> i seriously doubt the veracity of this report. Not the least because it is from Indian Express which has been caught time and again fabricating News Reports.



Of course!



Soumitra said:


> It has been stated officially by govt that demonetisation decision and preparation took 2 months.



Where? Wasn't it 10 months?



Soumitra said:


> Secondly a demonetisation decision cannot be taken by the RBI. By default it will be taken by the central govt. RBI is the implementation agency. So how can you say that the autonomy of RBI is compromised?
> Tomorrow if the govt takes decision to say attack Pakistan the Army Chief will obviously be consulted but the decision will be an executive decision and it will not mean Army is compromised



Oh I know how the process works. The initial recommendation to the govt comes from RBI. In this case, RBI was told to recommend it to meet procedural requirement which essentially means RBI was a rubber stamp and that is how its autonomy was compromised.

Your last point makes no sense.



noksss said:


> *NAC files show how Sonia-led elitists eroded PMO primacy and undermined the Constitution While NAC members — a bunch of handpicked, unelected, Utopian leftist economist, rights activists and socialist intellectuals — under the supervision of Sonia Gandhi bypassed the Executive and the Legislature and implemented their 'doleconomics', the fallout of their decisions fell on Manmohan Singh who retreated further and further into his silence, having to shoulder all of the accountability without even a morsel of real power.
> 
> The idealistic, welfare politics destroyed the edifice of India's economy, pulled down the growth numbers and created ample opportunities for corruption in public offices. In the name of "inclusive growth", the exact opposite took place. NAC was singularly responsible for inflicting on the Indian economy a disastrous soup of half-baked socialism (even if earnest) through its Luddite policies and all this was done without an electoral mandate. An extra-Constitutional body framed bad policies which the government was forced to implement.*
> 
> *Files show that sometimes it bypassed the PMO and interacted directly with minister, seeking compliance reports. And it had in its domain everything under the sun, formulating policies "in coal, power, disinvestment, real estate, governance, social and industrial sectors."
> 
> This created a dangerous precedent. The NAC members became all-powerful minus accountability.*
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/n...-and-undermined-the-constitution-3195252.html
> 
> @jaunty the above post has nothing to do with ur questions related to Modi destroying all the institution one by one



What do you want from me? Sonia was bad so Modi has the license to do whatever he wants?



Soumitra said:


> Singham Returns
> Mary kom
> Lingaa
> Baby
> Badlapur
> NH 8
> Baahubali
> Manjhi the mountain man
> Baajirao mastani
> Dilwale
> Airlift
> neerja



Dilwale?


----------



## Soumitra

Good news for ppl of Delhi. Kejriwal seems keen to finally leave Delhi and move to Punjab

For Punjabis "why should delhites have all the fun?"

Kejriwal Timeline 

2010-11 We are apolitical and wont fight elections
2013 pre election "Bachchon ki kasam wont take support of congress"
2013 post election Delhi CM with support of Congress
2014 Contesting from Varanasi "We will not leave Varanasi even if we lose"
2015 "Paanch Saal Kejriwal" Back to Delhi as CM. Varanasi ye kyaa hota hai?
2017 Eyeing CM Ship of Punjab
2019 Again contesting Lok Sabha elections and eyeing PM Ship of 3rd Front with outside support of Congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Echo_419 said:


> They ain't winning Punjab



Then who Kejriwal... I hate congress, but still prefer it over Kejriwal drama in Punjab.


----------



## Dragon Ball

noksss said:


>



If Indian govt does not do as the deep state in Western countries want it to do (aka BJP/Modi mending its ways), they will do everything to tarnish India's reputation that they can. So they have already started on a narrative of "rape culture." Western media credibility is in the pits along with Indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

skyisthelimit said:


> Then who Kejriwal... I hate congress, but still prefer it over Kejriwal drama in Punjab.



it's either Cong or BJP-SAD



jaunty said:


> Of course!
> 
> 
> Dilwale?




Bhai kya bol raha hai?


----------



## Maddd

Sisodia threw Kejrival to the Dogsit seems....


----------



## Soumitra

http://www.opindia.com/2017/01/rahu...gress-in-pictures-of-gods-twitter-saw-a-meme/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> http://www.opindia.com/2017/01/rahu...gress-in-pictures-of-gods-twitter-saw-a-meme/


Nyi cheezein seekh ke aya hai phoren se.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Two headlines that expose the editorial bias of Indian Express*




ByOpIndia Staff
Posted on January 11, 2017


After midnight of Tuesday, Indian Express on Twitter sent out two tweets within a span of 11 minutes. Here are those two in order they appeared on users’ timeline:


Follow

The Indian Express 

✔@IndianExpress
Uttar Pradesh election: Despite Supreme Court order, BJP to hold meets in Dalit areas | http://indianexpress.com/elections/uttar-pradesh-assembly-elections-2017/uttar-pradesh-election-despite-supreme-court-order-bjp-to-hold-meets-in-dalit-areas-4468647/ …pic.twitter.com/TsCYN96BmZ

1:34 AM - 11 Jan 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=818911398302318592


2525 Retweets


2222 likes





Follow

The Indian Express 

✔@IndianExpress
2017 Assembly polls: Congres invokes Rohith Vemula after touring Dalit villages | http://indianexpress.com/elections/uttar-pradesh-assembly-elections-2017/2017-assembly-polls-congres-invokes-rohith-vemula-after-touring-dalit-villages-4468650/ …pic.twitter.com/DaGGNzEKVq

1:45 AM - 11 Jan 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=818914213368184833


88 Retweets


1919 likes


The articles can also be seen on the “elections” page of The Indian Express, published in quick succession:




How Indian Express treats BJP and Congress for the same activity

For the uninitiated, the Supreme Court of India on 2nd January 2017 had barred political parties from canvassing votes on the basis of caste or religion. Consequently, the Election Commission had said that they will implement the orders of the apex court.

Now here are two political parties – Congress and the BJP – holding special rallies for Dalits in Uttar Pradesh to canvass votes in the upcoming assembly elections that will be held in February and March.

Both the parties are trying to woo voters on caste lines, targeting the same caste group, for the same assembly elections. If this is in contravention of the Supreme Court order, both the parties are guilty.

However, The Indian Express thought it necessary to mention about the SC order only while reporting about the BJP rallies. The Congress rally was reported as a matter of fact, with no editorial comments in the headline. In fact, with a helpful mention of Rohith Vemula.

What should the reader conclude? That when Congress targets a specific caste group, it’s deemed ethical and legal by the Indian Express but when BJP does the same, they feel the saffron party is violating orders of the highest court of India?

Does it not betray the editorial bias of The Indian Express?

It is a shameful fall for a newspaper that had once stood in the forefront when fighting Emergency imposed by the Congress. Late Ramnath Goenka will not be amused by these double standards adopted by the newspaper he founded.

In the recent years, Indian Express has often been accused of being biased towards the Congress party. While Anna’s movement was at peak, the newspaper, then under the editorial leadership of Shekhar Gupta, had published a series of articles attacking members of Team Anna. As a result, Arvind Kejriwal recently attacked Shekhar Gupta as ‘dalaal’ of Congress.

This double standard in reporting was first spotted by Twitter user Neha Srivastava. Although the tweets still exist and so do the articles listed in the archive page (as in the image above), when one clicks on the report about Congress, one is redirected to an altogether different article.

Did they just realise that their bias was way too brazen and removed the article on Congress?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*What does Rahul Gandhi want? Even Congress does not know*
*He jumps from cause to cause and then vanishes after a stray sound-bite.*
POLITICS
| 5-minute read | 10-01-2017



SWATI CHATURVEDI
@bainjal

The BJP calls him god's gift to Narendra Modi. Mayawati turned down an Uttar Pradesh alliance offer with utter contempt. Yes, it's Rahul Gandhi, the heir to the oldest political party in the country who is permanently absent.

Rahul returned from his extended overseas vacation last night and is all set to go off to China with Congress's Uttar Pradesh in-charge Ghulam Nabi Azad for a week.

Yes, as his party battles in vital state elections which will be existential for them and are barely five weeks away, Rahul clearly could not care.

While the Congress reels under a truly awful campaign in UP and - if it goes to battle sans an alliance with Akhilesh Yadav - might get reduced to single-digit strength in the state, Rahul is yet to take a call on tickets or allies.

Congress leaders have even stopped wondering if he is going to take a decision at all, so diminished are their hopes.

Consider the following:

1) The "ideology agnostic" strategist with the Midas touch Prashant Kishor was hired with much fanfare. His advent was looked at with huge suspicion by the top leadership of the Congress. The dispirited cadre in UP could not have cared less.

2) The strategist could not really re-invent or do the umpteenth re-launch of brand Rahul Gandhi so he became the story, rather than the party or its leader. Incredibly more press was drawn by "PK" then "RG". This did not happen in the case of his earlier campaigns for Narendra Modi and Nitish Kumar.

3) All the ideas mooted by Kishor, such as Rahul or Priyanka Gandhi being the CM face in UP, were turned down by the horrified Congress and assorted members of the Gandhi durbar. Stories kept being planted as how Priyanka would enter the fray and save the party. A trusting media enthralled by Kishor bought the news.

Finally, septuagenarian Sheila Dikshit was reluctantly pressed into service. Incredibly, while making her the CM face, Rahul did not once mention her in his public meetings. Nor did her face figure in the posters. Dikshit and Rahul did not even address public meetings together.





*Septuagenarian Sheila Dikshit was reluctantly pressed into service to be Congress's CM face in UP.*
PK's "moves" of meeting Congress bête-noire Amar Singh to stitch up an alliance with the SP put the entire leadership back up. State chief Raj Babbar called him a "sound recordist" and was banished from UP for his transgressions.

But wait. In more examples of woolly-headed decision-making, Rahul has now given him another assignment - Uttarakhand.

Confused? Don't be. It's worse for Congress leaders bearing the brunt of the mystery process that is Rahul's decision-making. Says a very senior party leader: "Look at our General. He has left the battlefield weeks before we fight for our existence as a political party. We carried out a huge campaign against notebandi, yet by this vacation he's shot himself in the foot again. Rahul had appeared to be serious about this issue and we were all relieved. Now Modi is controlling the narrative and re-casting himself as Robin Hood."

The fact is that the Congress's campaign in UP is in utter shambles yet inexplicably, despite their mutual admiration society, Rahul is yet to sign on the dotted line for an alliance with Yadav junior.

As is Rahul's normal practice, the party is in the dark and clueless about what he wants.

Even poor Dikshit has been reduced to saying that Akhilesh would be a better CM face than her. Rahul is elusive and inaccessible to all party leaders. This is unlike his mother Sonia Gandhi who knew exactly what was going on in the party but who, in the hope of convincing her reluctant heir, is taking the backseat.

Unfortunately, Congress leaders see it as leadership withering away and no one takes Rahul seriously as he jumps from cause to cause and then vanishes after a stray sound-bite.

Take the case of Punjab, which is the only state where the Congress has a real chance of winning. Amarinder Singh has not yet been declared the official CM face by Rahul who is not comfortable with him.

Singh is fretting while a gleeful Arvind Kejriwal mocks him, saying that Navjot Sidhu is the real CM face.

An elusive Sidhu is yet to make his intent known. Meanwhile, Singh released the Congress manifesto in Delhi and not Punjab, in the vain hope that Rahul would make an appearance and officially anoint him.

The Sidhu factor is bogging the Punjab campaign down as he keeps changing his mind and dates. Says a member of the Amarinder camp bitterly: "Sidhu is treating the Congress like his shoots for the laughter challenge."

So, as the once vibrant party resembles a zombie and fast becomes irrelevant, Rahul seems set to preside over the earthquake that will be unleashed when the results of the elections are declared. The chorus of dissatisfied voices is rising and will hit a crescendo. Rahul cannot duck responsibility this time as all decisions or the lack of them will be his responsibility.


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819161706605715460

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819161530935742464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Aam admi party with the culture of nepotism.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...overnment-s-decisions-not-strictly-legal.html


----------



## Soumitra

In "secular" west bengal Ram replaced by rong and Akaashi by Asmaani

http://www.opindia.com/2017/01/west...ter-helps-with-secularism-replaceramwithrong/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

P.V. Sindhu def. Saina Nehwal in PBL



Soumitra said:


> In "secular" west bengal Ram replaced by rong and Akaashi by Asmaani
> 
> http://www.opindia.com/2017/01/west...ter-helps-with-secularism-replaceramwithrong/


Heights of sickularism .


----------



## jaunty

A few days ago I posted here about how the govt was undermining RBI's autonomy. As it turns out RBI's own employees are highly concerned about that. Here is a letter written by RBI's employees' union to Urjit Patel. They are anxious about govt's increasing interference in RBI's functions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Captain Arminder singh to contest from Lambi against Parkash Singh Badal ................ye toh lolwa ho gayi Kejri de naal.........he was daring him to contest against Badals ...he just did

will Nelson Mandela of India ( as named by Feku of India) be next Arun Jutte- wala- ly???

oye @ranjeet ......i hope u have ur snacks and bottles ready ....its gonna be a hell of a show down in Punjab



noksss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819161706605715460
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819161530935742464





thats cute coming from 12th fail minister................whenever someone questions ur govt. target them instead rather then performing 

Governance Feku Style


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Captain Arminder singh to contest from Lambi against Parkash Singh Badal ................ye toh lolwa ho gayi Kejri de naal.........he was daring him to contest against Badals ...he just did
> 
> will Nelson Mandela of India ( as named by Feku of India) be next Arun Jutte- wala- ly???
> 
> oye @ranjeet ......i hope u have ur snacks and bottles ready ....its gonna be a hell of a show down in Punjab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats cute coming from 12th fail minister................whenever someone questions ur govt. target them instead rather then performing
> 
> Governance Feku Style



I hope he is fighting from a safe seat also if not then Captain is taking Kejriwal's bait. Any development on Chottepur? He kind of vanished from the scene all together. No doubt things are getting interesting in Punjab.


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> I hope he is fighting from a safe seat also if not then Captain is taking Kejriwal's bait. Any development on Chottepur? He kind of vanished from the scene all together. No doubt things are getting interesting in Punjab.




Chottepur is contesting from Gurdaspur......fight is between him and Sitting Akali MLA....very close to call.

Congress is broken here and nominated a new guy....grandson of a ex-Akali MLA from Gurdaspur ....

People dont even know who is contesting from AAP ticket.......



Prometheus said:


> Chottepur is contesting from Gurdaspur......fight is between him and Sitting Akali MLA....very close to call.
> 
> Congress is broken here and nominated a new guy....grandson of a ex-Akali MLA from Gurdaspur ....
> 
> People dont even know who is contesting from AAP ticket.......




I think He is also contesting from Patiala ...his home ground. ....moreover there are rumors floating around that Sidhu will contest against Sukhbir badal


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Chottepur is contesting from Gurdaspur......fight is between him and Sitting Akali MLA....very close to call.
> 
> Congress is broken here and nominated a new guy....grandson of a ex-Akali MLA from Gurdaspur ....
> 
> People dont even know who is contesting from AAP ticket.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think He is also contesting from Patiala ...his home ground. ....moreover there are rumors floating around that Sidhu will contest against Sukhbir badal



I am afraid new entrants might end up dividing the anti incumbency votes and will help Akalis but lets see what happens. 

It would be wise if Captain fights from Patiala. Lol I feel sorry for Sidhu, he wanted all but he just might end up with nothing at all.


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> Chottepur is contesting from Gurdaspur......fight is between him and Sitting Akali MLA....very close to call.
> 
> Congress is broken here and nominated a new guy....grandson of a ex-Akali MLA from Gurdaspur ....
> 
> People dont even know who is contesting from AAP ticket.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think He is also contesting from Patiala ...his home ground. ....moreover there are rumors floating around that Sidhu will contest against Sukhbir badal




so how is congress doing?? they caught up to aap yet?


----------



## Prometheus

DesiGuy said:


> so how is congress doing?? they caught up to aap yet?




cant say........atleast in majha AAP is not putting any fight


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> I am afraid new entrants might end up dividing the anti incumbency votes and will help Akalis but lets see what happens.
> 
> It would be wise if Captain fights from Patiala. Lol I feel sorry for Sidhu, he wanted all but he just might end up with nothing at all.


I think its PK's idea to field captain from Lambi like his experiment with modi in Varanasi in 2014. According to his strategy deploying a dynamic leader in particular seat will automatically help other candidates in adjoining seats of that area. AAP is weak in majha & doaba but is strong in malwa so congress wants to exploit captain's magnetism to counter AAP & Badals in malwa.



Prometheus said:


> I think He is also contesting from Patiala ...his home ground. ....moreover there are rumors floating around that Sidhu will contest against Sukhbir badal


IMO Sidhu do not have enough guts to fight from Jalalabad against sukhbir. According to Punjabi Tribune Congress is also evaluating to deploy Amrinder Singh Raja Warring or Ravneet Bittu against Sukhbir Badal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820578228683190272
Deserting the sinking ship after this? 

https://www.pgurus.com/delhi-hc-ask...robe-status-report-on-all-complaints-on-ndtv/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> I am afraid new entrants might end up dividing the anti incumbency votes and will help Akalis but lets see what happens.
> 
> It would be wise if Captain fights from Patiala. Lol I feel sorry for Sidhu, he wanted all but he just might end up with nothing at all.



I have the feeling Sidhu will end up like Narayan Rane. Na ghar ka na ghat ka.
He had problems with Akali when in BJP.
He has problems with Captain when in Congress.

Congress will never give him upper hand at expense of Captain or other local loyal leaders.
He will end up becoming redundant.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

What a fall for Sidhu.
Joined Loot India party.


----------



## dray

Soumitra said:


> *Two headlines that expose the editorial bias of Indian Express*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ByOpIndia Staff
> Posted on January 11, 2017
> 
> 
> After midnight of Tuesday, Indian Express on Twitter sent out two tweets within a span of 11 minutes. Here are those two in order they appeared on users’ timeline:
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> The Indian Express
> 
> ✔@IndianExpress
> Uttar Pradesh election: Despite Supreme Court order, BJP to hold meets in Dalit areas | http://indianexpress.com/elections/uttar-pradesh-assembly-elections-2017/uttar-pradesh-election-despite-supreme-court-order-bjp-to-hold-meets-in-dalit-areas-4468647/ …pic.twitter.com/TsCYN96BmZ
> 
> 1:34 AM - 11 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2525 Retweets
> 
> 
> 2222 likes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> The Indian Express
> 
> ✔@IndianExpress
> 2017 Assembly polls: Congres invokes Rohith Vemula after touring Dalit villages | http://indianexpress.com/elections/uttar-pradesh-assembly-elections-2017/2017-assembly-polls-congres-invokes-rohith-vemula-after-touring-dalit-villages-4468650/ …pic.twitter.com/DaGGNzEKVq
> 
> 1:45 AM - 11 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 88 Retweets
> 
> 
> 1919 likes
> 
> 
> The articles can also be seen on the “elections” page of The Indian Express, published in quick succession:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Indian Express treats BJP and Congress for the same activity
> 
> For the uninitiated, the Supreme Court of India on 2nd January 2017 had barred political parties from canvassing votes on the basis of caste or religion. Consequently, the Election Commission had said that they will implement the orders of the apex court.
> 
> Now here are two political parties – Congress and the BJP – holding special rallies for Dalits in Uttar Pradesh to canvass votes in the upcoming assembly elections that will be held in February and March.
> 
> Both the parties are trying to woo voters on caste lines, targeting the same caste group, for the same assembly elections. If this is in contravention of the Supreme Court order, both the parties are guilty.
> 
> However, The Indian Express thought it necessary to mention about the SC order only while reporting about the BJP rallies. The Congress rally was reported as a matter of fact, with no editorial comments in the headline. In fact, with a helpful mention of Rohith Vemula.
> 
> What should the reader conclude? That when Congress targets a specific caste group, it’s deemed ethical and legal by the Indian Express but when BJP does the same, they feel the saffron party is violating orders of the highest court of India?
> 
> Does it not betray the editorial bias of The Indian Express?
> 
> It is a shameful fall for a newspaper that had once stood in the forefront when fighting Emergency imposed by the Congress. Late Ramnath Goenka will not be amused by these double standards adopted by the newspaper he founded.
> 
> In the recent years, Indian Express has often been accused of being biased towards the Congress party. While Anna’s movement was at peak, the newspaper, then under the editorial leadership of Shekhar Gupta, had published a series of articles attacking members of Team Anna. As a result, Arvind Kejriwal recently attacked Shekhar Gupta as ‘dalaal’ of Congress.
> 
> This double standard in reporting was first spotted by Twitter user Neha Srivastava. Although the tweets still exist and so do the articles listed in the archive page (as in the image above), when one clicks on the report about Congress, one is redirected to an altogether different article.
> 
> Did they just realise that their bias was way too brazen and removed the article on Congress?



Bhai, post links of the articles, it rewards the original content provider with link building. 

http://www.opindia.com/2017/01/two-headlines-that-expose-the-editorial-bias-of-indian-express/



JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820578228683190272
> Deserting the sinking ship after this?
> 
> https://www.pgurus.com/delhi-hc-ask...robe-status-report-on-all-complaints-on-ndtv/



Is it a confirmed news? Where is she going, Republic?


----------



## Soumitra

Rain Man said:


> Is it a confirmed news? Where is she going, Republic?


She has quit. But wont even get a chai wallah position in Republic

On September 21, Amit Gupta, chief operating officer of Jupiter Capital, through which Chandrasekhar owns media investments, emailed editorial heads. *He wrote that all editorial talent to be hired should be “right of center in his / her editorial tonality”, “Pro-India, Pro-Military”, “aligned to Chairman’s ideology” (chairman being Chandrasekhar) and “well familiarised” with the chairman’s thoughts on “nationalism and governance”. *The email ended: “Offers being rolled out shall be summarised and shared with Chairman’s office as regards the credentials (only) and hiring managers have to ensure that the above has been ticked appropriately.” Gupta, however, requested the email be “ignored” the next day.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...r-investor-director-in-arnab-goswami-channel/


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rain Man said:


> Is it a confirmed news? Where is she going, Republic?


Apparently she is going to start something called anti-Republic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> I think its PK's idea to field captain from Lambi like his experiment with modi in Varanasi in 2014. According to his strategy deploying a dynamic leader in particular seat will automatically help other candidates in adjoining seats of that area. AAP is weak in majha & doaba but is strong in malwa so congress wants to exploit captain's magnetism to counter AAP & Badals in malwa.
> 
> 
> IMO Sidhu do not have enough guts to fight from Jalalabad against sukhbir. According to Punjabi Tribune Congress is also evaluating to deploy Amrinder Singh Raja Warring or Ravneet Bittu against Sukhbir Badal.




Ravneet Bittu is up in Jalalabad..........saw the news today.

Sidhu is from Amritsar west.

I really hope Chottepur opens an account in the election otherwise idiot durgesh will have his way unchecked everywhere.


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Akhilesh Yadav gets the Cycle Election Symbol


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> Akhilesh Yadav gets the Cycle Election Symbol



*As Yadavs Fight For Cycle, A Look At Their Cars: Mercedes, Lamborghini, More*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/as-y...amborghini-more-1649220?pfrom=home-topstories






Socialism (samajwad) anyone ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


>




not even feku god can safe BJP in Punjab this time.............no need to beg


----------



## Soumitra

Exposing the liberal media hypocrisy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> not even feku god can safe BJP in Punjab this time.............no need to beg



you are right ! Punjab is going to the dogs very soon. Kachrawal will ruin Punjab just like he did to Delhi.


----------



## skyisthelimit

IndoCarib said:


> you are right ! Punjab is going to the dogs very soon. Kachrawal will ruin Punjab just like he did to Delhi.



His problem is not AAP or Congress.
His happiness lies in anything other than BJP.
Seems like he is a total Liberal gang follower. Too sad, we need determined and intelligent Sanghis like him.


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820527359904256001

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

911 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820527359904256001

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

IndoCarib said:


> you are right ! Punjab is going to the dogs very soon. Kachrawal will ruin Punjab just like he did to Delhi.


Actually I am feeling funny on your thinking. On one side you guys proclaim to be as biggest nationalists but on the other side you blindly support criminals who are ruining a state of country. Wonder what is your definition for the word 'ruin'. Let me tell you what a ruined state looks like. Here is a perfect example of ruined state -








skyisthelimit said:


> His problem is not AAP or Congress.
> His happiness lies in anything other than BJP.
> Seems like he is a total Liberal gang follower. Too sad, we need determined and intelligent Sanghis like him.


Buddy you are totally wrong. The saddest part of the country is that majority people here are blindly obsessed with their right - left or liberal - extreme ideologies. Their own countrymen are antagonists for them. Like we Punjabis are now in the eyes of sanghis.
But let me clear out few things. When NDA was on ventilator 10 years ago in India, Punjab was one of the very few states which selected NDA for power & now see what we got in return -
1 Sixth river of drugs is flowing in the land of five rivers.
2 Sacrilege of holy book of sikhs 95 times in last 2 years, still no justice. Just tell me what would you do if government of your state act like this ?
3 Rise of sand,drug,cable & transport mafia. In other words total collapse of law & order.
List of troubles is too long to mention in detail here. You guys have to understand one simple thing our anger against sanghis is the legacy of their 10 year rule. I admit Kejriwal or congress are not 100% perfect option for us but they are unquestionably better than Akali - BJP for us now.



Prometheus said:


> Ravneet Bittu is up in Jalalabad..........saw the news today.
> Sidhu is from Amritsar west.
> I really hope Chottepur opens an account in the election otherwise idiot durgesh will have his way unchecked everywhere.


Latest news Akalis are getting frustrated day by day in fear of defeat. Yesterday a car tried to kill Sukhbir Badal's Bhabhi Veenu Badal (wife of Manpreet Badal) while she was campaigning for her husband. She suffered some injuries & fracture in her leg. There was proud to be akali sticker on car & driver was drunk. Manpreet is fighting on congress ticket from bathinda & is giving tough fight to akalis in their bastion


----------



## Soumitra

Proof that Rahul Gandhi is BJP star campaigner


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821588071657390084

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> Exposing the liberal media hypocrisy


Very well put. Social media has been a cause of disruption against unpopular regimes in middle east. There were some in media who were hoping such a thing would happen during Anna's IAC days.
It only turns out that it is the media that is unpopular in India and ironically we see them mounting campaigns to reign in social media.


----------



## 911

http://swarajyamag.com/politics/rte...-not-repealing-sonias-communal-education-laws


----------



## Prometheus

skyisthelimit said:


> His problem is not AAP or Congress.
> His happiness lies in anything other than BJP.
> Seems like he is a total Liberal gang follower. Too sad, we need determined and intelligent Sanghis like him.




and feku bhakts are here to defend their lord.

now in what language i can tell blind bhakts that I am not voting AAP or Congress..............live with it noobs.

I dont "hate" BJP.............just idiots in it like ur lord feku............similarly I dont "hate" AAP........just idiots like Kejri in it.......moreover....I dont "hate" congress..........just the idiots like pappu in it



Juggernautjatt said:


> Actually I am feeling funny on your thinking. On one side you guys proclaim to be as biggest nationalists but on the other side you blindly support criminals who are ruining a state of country. Wonder what is your definition for the word 'ruin'. Let me tell you what a ruined state looks like. Here is a perfect example of ruined state -
> View attachment 369274
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy you are totally wrong. The saddest part of the country is that majority people here are blindly obsessed with their right - left or liberal - extreme ideologies. Their own countrymen are antagonists for them. Like we Punjabis are now in the eyes of sanghis.
> But let me clear out few things. When NDA was on ventilator 10 years ago in India, Punjab was one of the very few states which selected NDA for power & now see what we got in return -
> 1 Sixth river of drugs is flowing in the land of five rivers.
> 2 Sacrilege of holy book of sikhs 95 times in last 2 years, still no justice. Just tell me what would you do if government of your state act like this ?
> 3 Rise of sand,drug,cable & transport mafia. In other words total collapse of law & order.
> List of troubles is too long to mention in detail here. You guys have to understand one simple thing our anger against sanghis is the legacy of their 10 year rule. I admit Kejriwal or congress are not 100% perfect option for us but they are unquestionably better than Akali - BJP for us now.
> 
> 
> Latest news Akalis are getting frustrated day by day in fear of defeat. Yesterday a car tried to kill Sukhbir Badal's Bhabhi Veenu Badal (wife of Manpreet Badal) while she was campaigning for her husband. She suffered some injuries & fracture in her leg. There was proud to be akali sticker on car & driver was drunk. Manpreet is fighting on congress ticket from bathinda & is giving tough fight to akalis in their bastion




Akalis are a gone case..........Akali Dal needs to come back to its roots if it wants to survive for next 100 yrs again.......being a private party owned by Badals cannot be allowed to continue.........better to let 100 yrs old party die rather then becoming a instruement of oppression and injustice in the hands of corrupts



IndoCarib said:


> you are right ! Punjab is going to the dogs very soon. Kachrawal will ruin Punjab just like he did to Delhi.


dar dar modi

i like it when confused cute bhakts show their fear



ranjeet said:


>


http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/cag-detects-rs-460-cr-scam-in-excise-dept/352300.html

ranjeete teri sanghi sarkar scam kar gayi punjab vich


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> and feku bhakts are here to defend their lord.
> 
> now in what language i can tell blind bhakts that I am not voting AAP or Congress..............live with it noobs.
> 
> I dont "hate" BJP.............just idiots in it like ur lord feku............similarly I dont "hate" AAP........just idiots like Kejri in it.......moreover....I dont "hate" congress..........just the idiots like pappu in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akalis are a gone case..........Akali Dal needs to come back to its roots if it wants to survive for next 100 yrs again.......being a private party owned by Badals cannot be allowed to continue.........better to let 100 yrs old party die rather then becoming a instruement of oppression and injustice in the hands of corrupts
> 
> 
> dar dar modi
> 
> i like it when confused cute bhakts show their fear
> 
> 
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/cag-detects-rs-460-cr-scam-in-excise-dept/352300.html
> 
> ranjeete teri sanghi sarkar scam kar gayi punjab vich




Fear of what ? Kachrawal !?? 

Take a cue from Sidhu ! No way AAP is winning Punjab


----------



## Prometheus

IndoCarib said:


> Fear of what ? Kachrawal !??
> 
> Take a cue from Sidhu ! No way AAP is winning Punjab




fir tainu kahda dar hai kaka.....mejhe kar teh karda reh feku di chaplusi


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> and feku bhakts are here to defend their lord.
> 
> now in what language i can tell blind bhakts that I am not voting AAP or Congress..............live with it noobs.
> 
> I dont "hate" BJP.............just idiots in it like ur lord feku............similarly I dont "hate" AAP........just idiots like Kejri in it.......moreover....I dont "hate" congress..........just the idiots like pappu in it


If you are such an equal opportunity hater why have we not seen you saying anything against AAP or Congress?

And leave aside who you hate just tell who do you support? Who do you think is the most capable of solving the issues of the country in general or punjab in particular (since you seem to be more keep about Punjab from your posts)


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> and feku bhakts are here to defend their lord.
> 
> now in what language i can tell blind bhakts that I am not voting AAP or Congress..............live with it noobs.
> 
> I dont "hate" BJP.............just idiots in it like ur lord feku............similarly I dont "hate" AAP........just idiots like Kejri in it.......moreover....I dont "hate" congress..........just the idiots like pappu in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akalis are a gone case..........Akali Dal needs to come back to its roots if it wants to survive for next 100 yrs again.......being a private party owned by Badals cannot be allowed to continue.........better to let 100 yrs old party die rather then becoming a instruement of oppression and injustice in the hands of corrupts
> 
> 
> dar dar modi
> 
> i like it when confused cute bhakts show their fear
> 
> 
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/cag-detects-rs-460-cr-scam-in-excise-dept/352300.html
> 
> ranjeete teri sanghi sarkar scam kar gayi punjab vich



Meri sarkar to bail apply kar ke takh gayi ... chautalas are still in jail.


----------



## noksss

This is a big disappointment from Modi thought he would pass ordinance to allow jallikattu which is to save our native breeds and preserve our culture

*While appreciating the cultural significance of Jallikattu, the Prime Minister observed that the matter is presently sub-judice.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Meri sarkar to bail apply kar ke takh gayi ... chautalas are still in jail.




tuhada kucj nahi ho sakda............tu daru pe

BJP gave seats to thugs again and expecting to win again in punjab...........one of the gem is Mr. Joshi from Amritsar....he is again given ticket.......even when he is facing many serious cases of abuse of power 
Bolo namo namo



Soumitra said:


> If you are such an equal opportunity hater why have we not seen you saying anything against AAP or Congress?
> 
> And leave aside who you hate just tell who do you support? Who do you think is the most capable of solving the issues of the country in general or punjab in particular (since you seem to be more keep about Punjab from your posts)




well noob sanghis are called blind bhakts for many reasons ....one of them is they are trained like a puppy to notice and bark only at posts that critizes their lord feku

Not my fault if u didnt noticed my posts against AAP or Congis

btw.....have u prepared ur "POOJA KI THALI" ??? Lord Feku ki aarti ka time ho geya 



noksss said:


> This is a big disappointment from Modi thought he would pass ordinance to allow jallikattu which is to save our native breeds and preserve our culture
> 
> *While appreciating the cultural significance of Jallikattu, the Prime Minister observed that the matter is presently sub-judice.*



just to be sure Is this festival of Bull taming similar to that is in Spain? 

SC also banned Bull cart race of rural olympics of Punjab....I loved that part of the games

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> well noob sanghis are called blind bhakts for many reasons ....one of them is they are trained like a puppy to notice and bark only at posts that critizes their lord feku
> 
> Not my fault if u didnt noticed my posts against AAP or Congis
> 
> btw.....have u prepared ur "POOJA KI THALI" ??? Lord Feku ki aarti ka time ho geya



My mistake for expecting logical answers from an abusive poster. Your abusive language shows how insecure you are. Continue using such abusive language against Modi and BJP. I know your blood boiled in 2014. Prepare for a repeat performance in 2019 as well


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> My mistake for expecting logical answers from an abusive poster. Your abusive language shows how insecure you are. Continue using such abusive language against Modi and BJP. I know your blood boiled in 2014. Prepare for a repeat performance in 2019 as well




Bhakts and their delusions

oye @ranjeet what is sanghis teaching these kids now?

now cant i abuse my own govt?? I think its a democracy not yet a dictatorship as bhakts thinks


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> Bhakts and their delusions
> 
> oye @ranjeet what is sanghis teaching these kids now?
> 
> now cant i abuse my own govt?? I think its a democracy not yet a dictatorship as bhakts thinks


No one is asking not to criticize the govt. But using abusive language

Maybe you are facing drug and alchohol problems (I hear they are big in Punjab) that you are not able to even write in a civilized manner. Dont worry atleast till 2024 you will have to stick with Modi as PM. BTW you have still not told who do you support? Are you ashamed of your choice Or are you just someone who just knows Abusive rants

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Prometheus said:


> fir tainu kahda dar hai kaka.....mejhe kar teh karda reh feku di chaplusi



Tainu polisa kejriwala de buta karda hai. Je usa de piche dhona satusata na


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> No one is asking not to criticize the govt. But using abusive language
> 
> Maybe you are facing drug and alchohol problems (I hear they are big in Punjab) that you are not able to even write in a civilized manner. Dont worry atleast till 2024 you will have to stick with Modi as PM. BTW you have still not told who do you support? Are you ashamed of your choice Or are you just someone who just knows Abusive rants



oh my dear confused bhakt.........I have been called junky before too........and i dont believe its not a "civilized" way to talk..........well u cant expect a shakha graduate who is blind follower of a person to be civil or distinguish what is civil or uncivil.

I still remeber feku bhakts abused me when i said during 2014 elections that Jaitley gonna lose with more then lac votes in Punjab .............well guess wat...I was rite...and blind bhakts were wrong.....I do reckon u are greatly mistaken again.

and this person whom u are calling a junky and addict is a Doctor by profession.

PS ...yes Drug is an issue in Punjab......Thanks ur feku lord and his buddies.

THE EMPATHY U HAVE SHOWN BY USING DRUG PATIENTS REF TO TROLL A PERSON WITH DIFFERENT POLITICAL BELIEVES CLEARLY SHOWS HOW BRAINWASHED U ARE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

^^^^

Mai sadke jawa on This victimhood mentality .. . . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Prometheus said:


> tuhada kucj nahi ho sakda............tu daru pe
> 
> BJP gave seats to thugs again and expecting to win again in punjab...........one of the gem is Mr. Joshi from Amritsar....he is again given ticket.......even when he is facing many serious cases of abuse of power
> Bolo namo namo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well noob sanghis are called blind bhakts for many reasons ....one of them is they are trained like a puppy to notice and bark only at posts that critizes their lord feku
> 
> Not my fault if u didnt noticed my posts against AAP or Congis
> 
> btw.....have u prepared ur "POOJA KI THALI" ??? Lord Feku ki aarti ka time ho geya
> 
> 
> 
> just to be sure Is this festival of Bull taming similar to that is in Spain?
> 
> SC also banned Bull cart race of rural olympics of Punjab....I loved that part of the games



*Definitely no see the comparison between the two *








*Why PETA wants to ban our jallikattu *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Punjab elections: NRIs leave high-paying jobs to bring change in state*
Eager to cash in on the anti-incumbency wave in Punjab, political parties like Congress and Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) have created an environment in the name of change. Topping their list are the non-resident Indians (NRIs) who have been playing a big role in the elections.

NRI Punjabis-who were compelled to leave their homes by the growing unemployment are back and have launched a movement called 'Chalo Punjab' to join the call. According to an estimate nearly 4,000 NRI Punjabis from 25 countries including Canada, America, United Kingdom besides others are currently canvassing for Aam Aadmi Party which had given a call for a new Punjab.

Surinder Mavi Singh, a Canada based engineer told India Today that the state is passing through a difficult phase. He along with other NRIs like Joban Randhawa united the NRI Punjabis and launched the Chalo Punjab movement.

"This is the second independence struggle. We want to free Punjab from the tyranny of corruption and drugs. We trust Aam Aadmi Party this time as we have already tried and tested Akali Dal and Congress. We will be canvassing door-to-door for the party and will return after the poll process is over," Joban Randhawa said.

*NRI PIN HOPE ON AAP*

The NRIs said that AAP was a new political party and they wanted see if it can bring the change.They want a change and wants to replicate the transparent system which they witnessed outside India.

The NRI Punjabi's who are currently in Punjab have either left their jobs or stopped working till the elections are over. Rajesh Sharma and his wife Asteen Patel left their 8,000 Pounds job to change Punjab.

"I am a security specialist. I quit my job along with my wife so that we can contribute our time to bring a change in Punjab," Rajesh Sharma , a UK based security expert said.

Keeping in view the NRI enthusiasm, AAP has fielded three NRIs from Kapurthala, Nabha and Rajpura assembly constituencies. The ruling Akali Dal has accused AAP of getting funding from terrorist fronts and separatists based in foreign countries. AAP has however, denied the allegations.

"Look at them, do you think they are terrorists? They are Punjabis who love their country and state and have come here to bring a change," AAP's Punjab in-charge Sanjay Singh said.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...n-canada-america-united-kingdom/1/861480.html


----------



## Prometheus

Robinhood Pandey said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Mai sadke jawa on This victimhood mentality .. . . . . .



Pandey ji...kaise ho? 



Juggernautjatt said:


> *Punjab elections: NRIs leave high-paying jobs to bring change in state*
> Eager to cash in on the anti-incumbency wave in Punjab, political parties like Congress and Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) have created an environment in the name of change. Topping their list are the non-resident Indians (NRIs) who have been playing a big role in the elections.
> 
> NRI Punjabis-who were compelled to leave their homes by the growing unemployment are back and have launched a movement called 'Chalo Punjab' to join the call. According to an estimate nearly 4,000 NRI Punjabis from 25 countries including Canada, America, United Kingdom besides others are currently canvassing for Aam Aadmi Party which had given a call for a new Punjab.
> 
> Surinder Mavi Singh, a Canada based engineer told India Today that the state is passing through a difficult phase. He along with other NRIs like Joban Randhawa united the NRI Punjabis and launched the Chalo Punjab movement.
> 
> "This is the second independence struggle. We want to free Punjab from the tyranny of corruption and drugs. We trust Aam Aadmi Party this time as we have already tried and tested Akali Dal and Congress. We will be canvassing door-to-door for the party and will return after the poll process is over," Joban Randhawa said.
> 
> *NRI PIN HOPE ON AAP*
> 
> The NRIs said that AAP was a new political party and they wanted see if it can bring the change.They want a change and wants to replicate the transparent system which they witnessed outside India.
> 
> The NRI Punjabi's who are currently in Punjab have either left their jobs or stopped working till the elections are over. Rajesh Sharma and his wife Asteen Patel left their 8,000 Pounds job to change Punjab.
> 
> "I am a security specialist. I quit my job along with my wife so that we can contribute our time to bring a change in Punjab," Rajesh Sharma , a UK based security expert said.
> 
> Keeping in view the NRI enthusiasm, AAP has fielded three NRIs from Kapurthala, Nabha and Rajpura assembly constituencies. The ruling Akali Dal has accused AAP of getting funding from terrorist fronts and separatists based in foreign countries. AAP has however, denied the allegations.
> 
> "Look at them, do you think they are terrorists? They are Punjabis who love their country and state and have come here to bring a change," AAP's Punjab in-charge Sanjay Singh said.
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...n-canada-america-united-kingdom/1/861480.html




sup?

do u think sukhbir can loose? I am hearing that mann is doing aggressive campaign. I know its impossible for Budda Badal to trail at anytime...........but i really hope at least sukhbir loose this election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Prometheus said:


> Pandey ji...kaise ho?



Vadiya ji . .tussi dasso ? ki hal ne twahdde ?


----------



## Prometheus

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Vadiya ji . .tussi dasso ? ki hal ne twahdde ?


not bad....just a little bored

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Prometheus said:


> just to be sure Is this festival of Bull taming similar to that is in Spain?
> 
> SC also banned Bull cart race of rural olympics of Punjab....I loved that part of the games



Yah its similar.

https://defence.pk/threads/tamil-nadu-jallikattu.472909/page-4#post-9118165

No way that bull cart race got banned too? That was my favourite part of punjab rural games lol.

It seems there is definitely a rotten PETA agenda that has tainted supreme court. This will have to be focused on and countered by public across India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Nilgiri said:


> Yah its similar.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/tamil-nadu-jallikattu.472909/page-4#post-9118165
> 
> No way that bull cart race got banned too? That was my favourite part of punjab rural games lol.
> 
> It seems there is definitely a rotten PETA agenda that has tainted supreme court. This will have to be focused on and countered by public across India.



i mean if want to ban animals in sports....ban horses too....ban it in olympics too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maddd

Jallikattu ban could be lifted tomorrow, Even could be started on Sunday


----------



## Soumitra

*After Rahul Gandhi shows off his torn Kurta, activist buys him a new one.*

*http://www.opindia.com/2017/01/afte...f-his-torn-kurta-activist-buys-him-a-new-one/*


----------



## 911

Saina Nehwal reach Malaysia Masters final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Punjab: Over 400 AAP members quit party*

*http://indianexpress.com/elections/...njab-over-400-aap-members-quit-party-4485862/*


----------



## TooRave

*Uttar Pradesh polls: SP-Congress alliance sealed, Akhilesh Yadav concedes 105 seats*

After days of negotiation, an alliance between the Samajwadi party and the Congress has finally been sealed, news agency ANI reported. The Congress party will be allotted 105 seats in the upcoming elections. Uttar Pradesh Chief Minister and SP president Akhilesh Yadav will release his party’s maninfesto in a few minutes and is likely to also make an announcement on the alliance.

Congress leader Ahmed Patel said discussions between the two parties took place at the highest level. “It was wrong to to suggest lightweights were dealing on behalf of Congress. Discussion was at highest level between CM(UP), General Secretary, Congress in-charge and Priyanka Gandhi.”

Indicating the seriousness at which the Congress Party wanted an alliance, Congress president Sonia Gandhi reportedly stepped in on Saturday, sending her closest aides to ensure the alliance does not fall apart.

On Saturday, Congress strategist Prashant Kishor flew into Lucknow to meet Chief Minister and SP national president Akhilesh Yadav, who will release his party’s manifesto on Sunday morning.

Congress sources said it was conveyed to the Chief Minister that the party wanted 110 seats. Akhilesh, however, was reluctant to part with more than 100 seats as the party, sources said, wanted to contest 300 seats on its own. The Congress Party has now settled for 105 seats.


Two thieves are allied.Future is getting dull for BJP


----------



## noksss

TooRave said:


> *Uttar Pradesh polls: SP-Congress alliance sealed, Akhilesh Yadav concedes 105 seats*
> 
> After days of negotiation, an alliance between the Samajwadi party and the Congress has finally been sealed, news agency ANI reported. The Congress party will be allotted 105 seats in the upcoming elections. Uttar Pradesh Chief Minister and SP president Akhilesh Yadav will release his party’s maninfesto in a few minutes and is likely to also make an announcement on the alliance.
> 
> Congress leader Ahmed Patel said discussions between the two parties took place at the highest level. “It was wrong to to suggest lightweights were dealing on behalf of Congress. Discussion was at highest level between CM(UP), General Secretary, Congress in-charge and Priyanka Gandhi.”
> 
> Indicating the seriousness at which the Congress Party wanted an alliance, Congress president Sonia Gandhi reportedly stepped in on Saturday, sending her closest aides to ensure the alliance does not fall apart.
> 
> On Saturday, Congress strategist Prashant Kishor flew into Lucknow to meet Chief Minister and SP national president Akhilesh Yadav, who will release his party’s manifesto on Sunday morning.
> 
> Congress sources said it was conveyed to the Chief Minister that the party wanted 110 seats. Akhilesh, however, was reluctant to part with more than 100 seats as the party, sources said, wanted to contest 300 seats on its own. The Congress Party has now settled for 105 seats.
> 
> 
> Two thieves are allied.Future is getting dull for BJP


Who told u that dude congress is contesting in 105 seats (UP will show the Middle number to congress )


----------



## cloud_9

People supporting Congress or Akali Dal in Punjab are a bunch of fudu's!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

BJP looks very confident lets hope something positive happens 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...keshav-prasad-maurya/articleshow/56732915.cms



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823462951793270785
Swamy is behaving like a complete retard there is a video proof showing the TN police themselves setting vehicles on fire and this idiot is calling Students and IT professionals as porukkis (Thugs in english)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823466877561147393

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TooRave

noksss said:


> BJP looks very confident lets hope something positive happens
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...keshav-prasad-maurya/articleshow/56732915.cms
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823462951793270785
> Swamy is behaving like a complete retard there is a video proof showing the TN police themselves setting vehicles on fire and this idiot is calling Students and IT professionals as porukkis (Thugs in english)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823466877561147393


This Kejri guy starts new drama before every election.


----------



## Echo_419

cloud_9 said:


> People supporting Congress or Akali Dal in Punjab are a bunch of fudu's!



I am a Bhakt, but even I support cong in Punjab. Captain is the last remaining hope for Punjab


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> BJP looks very confident lets hope something positive happens
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...keshav-prasad-maurya/articleshow/56732915.cms
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823462951793270785
> Swamy is behaving like a complete retard there is a video proof showing the TN police themselves setting vehicles on fire and this idiot is calling Students and IT professionals as porukkis (Thugs in english)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823466877561147393



http://www.ndtv.com/tamil-nadu-news...i-goes-viral-1651853?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## TooRave

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ampaign-against-kejriwal-punjab/1/864937.html

*Delhi Aam Aadmi Party workers launch smear campaign against Kejriwal in Punjab*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maddd

noksss said:


> BJP looks very confident lets hope something positive happens
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...keshav-prasad-maurya/articleshow/56732915.cms



The ticket distribution has been pretty good this time around unlike Bihar where it was a complete disaster. So far things are going quiet well and there seems to be a massive anti incumbency against SP and BSP. Will have to wait and see what happens. RLD might join with BJP in an unofficial alliance...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823287526513221632

As i said earlier, AAP is a distant third

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

cloud_9 said:


> People supporting Congress or Akali Dal in Punjab are a bunch of fudu's!




agreed...........and people supporting ex-congi, ex-akalis who got tickets from aap are maha fudo

add supporters of land grabbers like baljinder kaur .....canadian stalker dev maan in it



Maddd said:


> The ticket distribution has been pretty good this time around unlike Bihar where it was a complete disaster. So far things are going quiet well and there seems to be a massive anti incumbency against SP and BSP. Will have to wait and see what happens. RLD might join with BJP in an unofficial alliance...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823287526513221632
> 
> As i said earlier, AAP is a distant third




dude...........thats only one city named abohar

Malwa got 69 seats......AAP is up full sweep there...........even Sukha will loose this time
Doaba can go anyway..........congress is holding on tight there..........23 seats

majha having 25 seats is the place where u can say AAP dont exist...........even gughi ...so called AAP punjab convenor is having difficulty


----------



## Maddd

Prometheus said:


> dude...........thats only one city named abohar
> 
> Malwa got 69 seats......AAP is up full sweep there...........even Sukha will loose this time
> Doaba can go anyway..........congress is holding on tight there..........23 seats
> 
> majha having 25 seats is the place where u can say AAP dont exist...........even gughi ...so called AAP punjab convenor is having difficulty



doubt it, either way. Its Capt which will come to Punjab, AAP has lost a lot of ground recently and its loosing ground as we speak. Unless AAP, combines with BSP to get Dalit voters...


----------



## Prometheus

Maddd said:


> doubt it, either way. Its Capt which will come to Punjab, AAP has lost a lot of ground recently and its loosing ground as we speak. Unless AAP, combines with BSP to get Dalit voters...



as we speak....AAP is sweeping Malwa........and put the roots in doaba..........70 seats in reach for them.

NRI's turned the tide.......plane load of them are in the streets........no one can match the influence of nri's


----------



## Maddd

Me likey


----------



## Maddd

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823875848172400641

About fucking time, they were voted for this...


----------



## 911

http://m.timesofindia.com/city/jaip...pport-for-civil-code/articleshow/56743456.cms


----------



## indiatester

Not sure how reliable. Found this on twitter.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823933052799909888


----------



## kadamba-warrior

indiatester said:


> Not sure how reliable. Found this on twitter.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823933052799909888



I don't follow UP that closely, but I think this might be true.

Can't help but think that BJP have squandered their chances. They had 2.5 years to devise a strategy to win the biggest state of them all, one that could have helped bring them back to power in 2019. Well, its too late for that now.

On top of that all, they spent too much time and energy for demonetization, the results of which have been questionable at best.

I guess we should just start accepting the reality of RG or any garden gnome, the "family" chooses, to be our next PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maddd

indiatester said:


> Not sure how reliable. Found this on twitter.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823933052799909888



These same Satta bazars predicted a Hillary win. BJP still has a 5 percent lead over SP+ Cong . Satta Bazars have been wrong before, The above is not going to happen. Wait and watch until march 11



kadamba-warrior said:


> I don't follow UP that closely, but I think this might be true.
> 
> Can't help but think that BJP have squandered their chances. They had 2.5 years to devise a strategy to win the biggest state of them all, one that could have helped bring them back to power in 2019. Well, its too late for that now.
> 
> On top of that all, they spent too much time and energy for demonetization, the results of which have been questionable at best.
> 
> I guess we should just start accepting the reality of RG or any garden gnome, the "family" chooses, to be our next PM.



Even if they had a strategy, you would not know. The candidate selection has been really good this time and workers on the ground are the once who make a difference, this whole thing has nothing to do with demonetization. One is executed by RBI while BJP is a political party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Yesterday Home Minister of India was declaring that only Pakistan is responsible for drugs. Their Akali buddies say there is no drugs in Punjab. This news report from Sukhbir Badal's constituency is exposing them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Yesterday Home Minister of India was declaring that only Pakistan is responsible for drugs. Their Akali buddies say there is no drugs in Punjab. This news report from Sukhbir Badal's constituency is exposing them all.
> View attachment 371703



Ninda uncle also said "Dont vote us if u dont want to , but atleast dont beat us with lathis and shoes"

by the love of God.......whatever govt comes ..either AAP or Congress.............Akali/ BJP goons are going to get hurt really bad.............there is too much anger against them


----------



## JanjaWeed

indiatester said:


> Not sure how reliable. Found this on twitter.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823933052799909888


Satta bazar goes with TRPs. At the moment SP + Congress is in the news in UP for various reasons including Yadav family feud.. & their MGT with Congress, Priyanka Gandhi & all that kinda stuff. Even they gave Bihar & Delhi to BJP at the time, only to be proved wrong later! It's only the actual result day that counts.. Opinion polls / Exit polls etc are just there to add spice in India.. too many of them with no real credibility!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> Ninda uncle also said "Dont vote us if u dont want to , but atleast dont beat us with lathis and shoes"
> 
> by the love of God.......whatever govt comes ..either AAP or Congress.............Akali/ BJP goons are going to get hurt really bad.............there is too much anger against them


I am hoping for an embarrassing defeat for both Badals from their constituencies & 0 for BJP. Akali-BJP combo deserves 3rd position for what they did to Punjab. They don't even deserve to be in opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/delh...ted-by-delhi-police-1652083?pfrom=home-cities

Khandani pesha of the Kejriwals


----------



## noksss

*Sweden called off its investigation into the Bofors arms scandal to spare then Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi embarrassment, a recently declassified CIA report has said. It also claims that Sweden's investigation into alleged bribes paid to its officials was "terminated" in 1988 following a trip by Mr Gandhi to Stockholm.*
*
Referring to the "lingering" Bofors and Nobel Kemi arms scandals involving Sweden, the CIA in its secret 1988 report said Stockholm had "called off the investigation of Bofors' bribery, probably in an effort to prevent future revelations of bribes to Indian officials that could embarrass Prime Minister Gandhi."

The report is titled "Sweden's Bofors Arms Scandal".


The CIA or Central Intelligence Agency, listing the various allegations against Bofors, said the company allegedly bribed Indian middlemen and officials in connection with New Delhi's $1.5 billion purchase of 155mm Howitzers.


It said Swedish investigators conducted a national audit of Bofors' transactions with India. The audit, completed in June 1987, indicated that as much as 40 million dollars were paid in commissions to middlemen.*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/swed...says-cia-report-1652493?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

List of padma awardees  the crook Teesla Steevad got padma award during UPA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

noksss said:


> List of padma awardees  the crook Teesla Steevad got padma award during UPA




Khangress bsatards gave these awards to anti nationals and pressitiuttes.


----------



## 911

http://www.firstpost.com/india/tole...sident-in-repulic-day-eve-speech-3220604.html


----------



## TooRave

I think for today this tweet is worth sharing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824292154423947264

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

CorporateAffairs said:


> Khangress bsatards gave these awards to anti nationals and pressitiuttes.



So that they can do the award wapasi drama not sure how many more such awards/institutions congress has corrupted in the past 60 years . Thank god we have Rahul Gandhi may him live long for another 50 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Echo_419 said:


> I am a Bhakt, but even I support cong in Punjab. Captain is the last remaining hope for Punjab


I guess "Thoko Taali" is your knight in the shining armour?


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Badal family is now selling all their shares in PTC network. Paperwork is under process for sale of 51% stake of badals in PTC network or commonly known as cable mafia in Punjab. Journalists working with it are now finding new jobs. They are also finding buyers for their transport network.
Isn't it a indication of falling of a despotic empire ?
@Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Juggernautjatt said:


> Badal family is now selling all their shares in PTC network. Paperwork is under process for sale of 51% stake of badals in PTC network or commonly known as cable mafia in Punjab. Journalists working with it are now finding new jobs. They are also finding buyers for their transport network.
> Isn't it a indication of falling of a despotic empire ?
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419



Mein toh keh raha hu ki harne doh BJP-SAD koh 
lets hope captian wins this thing



cloud_9 said:


> I guess "Thoko Taali" is your knight in the shining armour?



Nope, Captian Amrinder singh is 
Practical ho thoda, Cong is the best choice for Punjab right now


----------



## TooRave

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824549617194840065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

A CM with a beggar............ooops bigger heart

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

Sharia loving Commietard bitch talks about constitution !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824517216120901632

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

IndoCarib said:


> Sharia loving Commietard bitch talks about constitution !
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824517216120901632


Best reply


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> Badal family is now selling all their shares in PTC network. Paperwork is under process for sale of 51% stake of badals in PTC network or commonly known as cable mafia in Punjab. Journalists working with it are now finding new jobs. They are also finding buyers for their transport network.
> Isn't it a indication of falling of a despotic empire ?
> @Prometheus @ranjeet @Echo_419


they are going to sell stake to someone known person.

they are selling fearing that next govt will effect these two bussinesses ........like ABP sanjha will get full license ...so does day and night channel.........and added restrictions to ptc

it would be hard for any party to get majority in punjab this time............

my guess AAP getting 50-55 seats ( around 45 in malwa ,6-8 in doaba, 0-2 in majha)
Akali dal - 10-15 seats 
BJP- 0-3 seats
Congress 45-50 seats


----------



## noksss

AAPtards -- Far less than modi so lets debate once the record become equal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

CorporateAffairs said:


> Khangress bsatards gave these awards to anti nationals and pressitiuttes.









Prometheus said:


> they are going to sell stake to someone known person.
> 
> they are selling fearing that next govt will effect these two bussinesses ........like ABP sanjha will get full license ...so does day and night channel.........and added restrictions to ptc
> 
> it would be hard for any party to get majority in punjab this time............
> 
> my guess AAP getting 50-55 seats ( around 45 in malwa ,6-8 in doaba, 0-2 in majha)
> Akali dal - 10-15 seats
> BJP- 0-3 seats
> Congress 45-50 seats


I don't think they will get 45 out of 69 in malwa. With their best luck they can reach upto near about 40. In some seats SS mann & communists are cutting their vote shares & congress is getting some benefit. AAP is strong in rural seats not in urban seats in malwa. I think both AAP & congress will score above 40 overall but it is difficult to say who will reach no.1 position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Punjab - Advantage Cong
UP - Advantage BJP

Seems like Maya wants to Drag BSP down with SP. But won't be surprised if BSP does well. BJP can easily win if they maintain the 5% lead they have against other parties.Likely Muslims vote will split as nobody right now is sure who is BJP's main challenger. 

Goa - Advantage BJP
Utrk - Advantage BJP
Manipur - no clue....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Captain named CM candidate, Punjab done and dusted .. its going to congress.


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 372323
> 
> 
> I don't think they will get 45 out of 69 in malwa. With their best luck they can reach upto near about 40. In some seats SS mann & communists are cutting their vote shares & congress is getting some benefit. AAP is strong in rural seats not in urban seats in malwa. I think both AAP & congress will score above 40 overall but it is difficult to say who will reach no.1 position.




In two seats in Gurdaspur , AAP is making some impact........otherwise it would be hard for them to save deposits .....Congress is winning easily in most of the seats..........even traditional Akali Villages are voting congress and Congress candidates are finding courage to finally enter in those villages........Like in my ancestral village , no one has voted Congress since 84..........but now there are posters of Capt pasted in my village....and local congress MLA did a meeting here.

only Akali that seems to be winning is from Batala .......he has good repo ....but pitted against Ghuggi of AAP.....anything can happen.

Ticket seller Pathak tweeted yesterday that Congress and Akali dal wont even get double digit seats combined....



Star Wars said:


> Punjab - Advantage Cong
> UP - Advantage BJP
> 
> Seems like Maya wants to Drag BSP down with SP. But won't be surprised if BSP does well. BJP can easily win if they maintain the 5% lead they have against other parties.Likely Muslims vote will split as nobody right now is sure who is BJP's main challenger.
> 
> Goa - Advantage BJP
> Utrk - Advantage BJP
> Manipur - no clue....




dont under estimate AAP.....they can even win in Jalandhar now where its weak............reason- Feku did a rally there today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Most Honest Candidate


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824864923607916545

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Some substance in what Swami was claiming 

*Pro-jallikattu protesters displayed Osama pictures and demanded a separate TN nation, Panneerselvam says*

CHENNAI: Protesters on the Marina Beach in Chennai had displayed pictures of late al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden, said chief minister O Panneerselvam in the assembly on Friday.

Showing photos of the banners which had the pictures Osama, the chief minister said, "*Some protesters demanded a separate *Tamil Nadu* nation, and there is photographic proof of some of them holding pictures of Osama. Some of them called for boycott of the Republic Day." 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-panneerselvam-says/articleshow/56808089.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 372323



Cheapo edits from Anti National Khangress rogue IT cell.


----------



## Star Wars

India Today MOTN poll

NDA to get 360 seats if elections were to be held today
UPA - 60


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> In two seats in Gurdaspur , AAP is making some impact........otherwise it would be hard for them to save deposits .....Congress is winning easily in most of the seats..........even traditional Akali Villages are voting congress and Congress candidates are finding courage to finally enter in those villages........Like in my ancestral village , no one has voted Congress since 84..........but now there are posters of Capt pasted in my village....and local congress MLA did a meeting here.
> 
> only Akali that seems to be winning is from Batala .......he has good repo ....but pitted against Ghuggi of AAP.....anything can happen.
> 
> Ticket seller Pathak tweeted yesterday that Congress and Akali dal wont even get double digit seats combined....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont under estimate AAP.....they can even win in Jalandhar now where its weak............reason- Feku did a rally there today


Feku's last rally in Bathinda in November was a misadventure. First time after becoming PM he witnessed anti modi slogans in his own rally.
BTW Sukhbir kinda honeytrapped his own MP.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/punja...-in-scandal/story-cXx96LGsWGcKROXHvXL9qI.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

As usual great going sushma ji  never seen a foreign minister who is so caring and responsive to people's issue 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...by-get-heart-surgery/articleshow/56815189.cms



IndoCarib said:


> Some substance in what Swami was claiming
> 
> *Pro-jallikattu protesters displayed Osama pictures and demanded a separate TN nation, Panneerselvam says*
> 
> CHENNAI: Protesters on the Marina Beach in Chennai had displayed pictures of late al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden, said chief minister O Panneerselvam in the assembly on Friday.
> 
> Showing photos of the banners which had the pictures Osama, the chief minister said, "*Some protesters demanded a separate *Tamil Nadu* nation, and there is photographic proof of some of them holding pictures of Osama. Some of them called for boycott of the Republic Day."
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-panneerselvam-says/articleshow/56808089.cms*



Dude all my friends participated in that and TN police have beaten innocent students burnt vehicles , torched houses and now their atrocities are continuing in the fisherman area just bcoz they helped the protesters in the last day of protest. Guess what these morons are calling these innocent fisherman a terrorist . Due you know the real reason why this was ended in a violent way? imagine if this has ended peacefully then this would set an example for all future protest and the politicians dont want that to happen which is why u hear all this nonsense anti-national stories and this retard swamy is terming everyone who protested as poruki(thug)


----------



## Star Wars

noksss said:


> As usual great going sushma ji  never seen a foreign minister who is so caring and responsive to people's issue
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...by-get-heart-surgery/articleshow/56815189.cms
> 
> 
> 
> Dude all my friends participated in that and TN police have beaten innocent students burnt vehicles , torched houses and now their atrocities are continuing in the fisherman area just bcoz they helped the protesters in the last day of protest. Guess what these morons are calling these innocent fisherman a terrorist . Due you know the real reason why this was ended in a violent way? imagine if this has ended peacefully then this would set an example for all future protest and the politicians dont want that to happen which is why u hear all this nonsense anti-national stories and this retard swamy is terming everyone who protested as poruki(thug)



There were Osama, Prabhakaran posters and Banners with Anti India Messages, Majority of the protests may have been good people, but without a shadow of doubt the protests were infiltrated with political workers, commies and Jihadis.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Sushma Swaraj at her best.

Rescuing Indians from Qatar and flying a sick baby for heart surgery.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...by-employer-in-qatar/articleshow/56816875.cms

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...by-get-heart-surgery/articleshow/56815189.cms


----------



## 911

Whats up with Bollywood film makers' fetish with glorifying lustful stalkers?


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825037629469159424

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Kejriwal Kejriwal .. sara Punjab tere naal .. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825239741633220608


----------



## Star Wars

UP BJP Manifesto is really good.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 372646
> 
> 
> UP BJP Manifesto is really good.....



Frankly speaking for a sec I read United Kingdom ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

*Ram temple will built under constitutional provisions*
*Slaughter houses will be closed*
*AntiRomeo Dal for woman's protection(deter jihadis)*
All vacant police stations to be filled
3 female police stations per district.
Farmers debts to be waived off
Laptops to students
Wifi in All Universities
Food processing park to be set up in UttarPradesh; 24 hours power to be supplied, cheaper rates for poor
*BJP to form teams at district levels to check exodus of people due to communal tension*.
Free education up to Class XII; fees to be waived up to graduation level for meritorious students
No interview for Class III and IV UP govt jobs to end corruption in recruitment, if BJP comes to power
Special Task Force to be set up to put an end to illegalmining in UttarPradesh, says AmitShah.


and more

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TooRave




----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825313023208349696


----------



## noksss

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825313023208349696



Was it not Congress in punjab? Its really not good for the country if AAP wins punjab


----------



## Star Wars

noksss said:


> Was it not Congress in punjab? Its really not good for the country if AAP wins punjab



Congies will win Punjab....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Congies will win Punjab....


Congis & AAP coalition govt in Punjab! I like it...


----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> Congis & AAP coalition govt in Punjab! I like it...



To Delhi ke baad Punjab ko ullu banayenge....alliance of AAP and RG.

I hope all AAP supporters here are happy.


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Congis & AAP coalition govt in Punjab! I like it...



Akalis could pull a Miracle like last time, this time the Cong and AAP votes r divided....Last time they were fighting Cong alone..

SM Krishna quits Congress and Politics....


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Two UP BJP leaders Sundar Lal dikshit & Ram babu diwedi demanding tickets by lying infront of keshav prasad maurya's SUV. So much dedication for service of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> To Delhi ke baad Punjab ko ullu banayenge....alliance of AAP and RG.
> 
> I hope all AAP supporters here are happy.


Dilli ka patang fat gaya...ab Punjab mai naya patang udayega Kejri..wo bhi Pappu ke saat!
Wah..kya jodi banegi..Sonia ke do anmol ratan! 



Star Wars said:


> Akalis could pull a Miracle like last time, this time the Cong and AAP votes r divided....Last time they were fighting Cong alone..
> 
> SM Krishna quits Congress and Politics....


I hope not .. Hoping & praying Punajb gets a co-alition govt of Cong & AAP!


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Modi govt doing a Congress, replacing other loyalists with own*

A few hours after _The Indian Express_ reported that the “Na khaoonga, na khane doonga” BJP regime has followed in the footsteps of the Congress-led UPA government and appointed at least 10 of its "loyal" politicians as independent directors of prized Navratna PSUs, the irreverent media Tweeter and Blogger @churumuri posed a poll-question: With Shazia Ilmi being named "independent director" of Engineers India, which of these BJP "starbhakts" should be named on ISRO?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824872510755794944
The options given in the poll were — Ajay Devgun, Anupam Kher, Raveena Tandon and Suresh Gopi. To check the “public sentiment” at the moment, I chose the third option. Unfortunately, more people wanted Kher, probably for his ballistic abilities. I had chosen Tandon for her key role in genre-defining films in the 1990s. But that’s not the point.





*Asifa Khan, BJP's minority face in Gujarat.*
The news item reminded me of the days more than a quarter-century ago when the BJP was first getting accepted as a serious contender in the Lok Sabha elections in 1991. Enfant terrible of Sangh Parivar, KN Govindacharya, then an all-important leader of the party, waxed eloquently about his party’s prospects when a scribe butted in: “So”, the journalist asked, “you will replace the Congress?” Govindacharya laughed and said: “_Arre baba_, not replace, we shall be the next Congress!”

Tathastu!

In the past two years and eight months that the Modi sarkar has been in office, it has done everything that it ridiculed and criticised the Manmohan Singh regime for. The government has excessively promulgated ordinances, repeatedly misused Article 356, crushed internal and external debate within the party, cinematically secured cabinet nod for major decisions (like demonetisation) and undermined autonomous and constitutional institutions and practices. The list can become longer but that again is not the point because it would be stating the obvious!

Tracking the BJP government after spending a good part of the career keeping tabs on the post-Nehru Congress, there is no way I can escape the conclusion that the two regimes mirror each other. If the Congress regime showered favours on the chosen few, the BJP is not much behind.

During the UPA tenure when a controversy broke out in 2005 over similar appointments, some changes were made in the criteria for “appointment of non-official (independent) directors in central PSEs”. Mention must be made that this order modified the criteria laid down by the Vajpayee government. But obviously even the UPA’s modifications allowed scope for appointing the faithful.

I presume it will be argued that Shazia Ilmi is equipped with sufficient understanding of engineering to justify being on the Board of Engineers India Ltd (EIL). Similarly, Rajika Kacheria, who runs a Skin & Hair Beauty Refinery, we will be told, has sufficient knowledge of cotton to justify being ID of Cotton Corporation of India Ltd.

I can go on listing the professional training of the names of those who were cleared by the Appointments Committee of the Cabinet (ACC) this week to point out gross inconsistency in their training and the task they have to now perform. But that would be getting personal.

IDs are now appointed as per norms framed by the Corporate Governance Guidelines of the Department of Public Enterprises (DPE) and modified criteria introduced in November 2005, holds. The DPE maintains a databank of people who wish to be considered for appointment as IDs and people who wish to include their name in the database have to send applications to the DPE.

Kacheria, when contacted by _The Indian Express_ stated that she had been “asked to mail (my) bio-data". I sent that (bio-data) almost two months back, and then they made me sign a couple of formats, and about two days back I was told that I am a part of this thing.”

Obviously, someone somewhere decided that she had to be appointed and got her empanelled in the DPE list. Any guesses from which corner this suggestion came?

This is particularly important because the final selection is made by a selection panel comprising the several officials and non-officials too. This establishes that unless the “right strings” have been drawn, arbitrary appointments are tough.

After it came to power the NDA had unceremoniously removed several PSU IDs who had been appointed by the UPA government. In August 2015, former ONGC chairman RS Sharma, who was a member of various task forces and government committees, wrote a note to Prime Minister Modi questioning the arbitrary orders.

It was reported that post May 2014, “an informal communication from ‘higher authorities’ had gone to government departments and ministries that all appointments on PSU boards made under the previous UPA regime would be reviewed”.

The appointment of small leaders and "connected" people demonstrates that Modi Sarkar is merely replacing loyalists of the previous regime with their own.

So, where is Parivartan?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825638032149774337

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825638032149774337



How credible is their poll? Never heard of them before.


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825623212805521408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825624664764461056

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> How credible is their poll? Never heard of them before.



Not sure, i know they got it wrong in Bihar but then everyone did...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825623212805521408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825624664764461056


What was the humour?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825687481127301120
@JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

indiatester said:


> What was the humour?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825620873872863232
not just that.. Pappu also stated that 'Hum dono garibhon ka raajniti karte hai'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

3 pollsters on Punjab showing 3 different parties


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> 3 pollsters on Punjab showing 3 different parties


Goes to show that none of them have a clue!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> Goes to show that none of them have a clue!



UP, BJP will use reservation comment in reverse. Shah was claiming Riligious reservation promised to muslims will take reservation from ST,Dalit and OBC. Possibly a massive polarization if this is spread across UP...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Owaisi's fear mongering is not working in Murabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Owaisi's fear mongering is not working in Murabad


WTF..that reporter sounds like an act from a comedy show!


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825419104978927617

SHe will remember this ownage for a lifetime...


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Goes to show that none of them have a clue!



first time the regions of Punjab are so divided...........Malwa is going to AAP.....Majha to congress.....Doaba da kise nu pta nahi


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> first time the regions of Punjab are so divided...........Malwa is going to AAP.....Majha to congress.....Doaba da kise nu pta nahi



Your AAP is playing a very dangerous game with Khalistani supporters...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825954530483318784


----------



## Roybot

Udta Punjab.

Punjab ko nashamukt banayenge ye bewde

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> View attachment 372981
> 
> 
> Udta Punjab.
> 
> Punjab ko nashamukt banayenge ye bewde



He will Drink all the Daru, leave nothing for others.. That is the plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Stop whining Mr. President, hindus are routinely killed in kerala, forget about pakistan and bd. But our PM doesnt utter a word. Learn something. Be graceful. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825721153142521858


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826019502387232768


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826019502387232768



Congress is gone, baap Beta nai milkar Maar Dala. Cong votes will transfer to SP but opposite won't happen  Now Media will go a pander Mayavati...


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Your AAP is playing a very dangerous game with Khalistani supporters...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825954530483318784




awesome .....here is something for ur Blindness






and for the daily dose.............Feku is the biggest comedian ....even bigger then Drama queen Kejriwal



INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Stop whining Mr. President, hindus are routinely killed in kerala, forget about pakistan and bd. But our PM doesnt utter a word. Learn something. Be graceful.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825721153142521858




wait for yug purash Shri Narinder Modi to become PM.........he will correct the situation



Roybot said:


> View attachment 372981
> 
> 
> Udta Punjab.
> 
> Punjab ko nashamukt banayenge ye bewde




OMG this drunkard is very funny.........



JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826019502387232768



just a question...........why isnt Jaitley contesting from Amritsar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Arvind Kejriwal Will Face Trial In Criminal Defamation Case Filed By Arun Jaitley: Delhi Court*

Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal must face trial in a criminal defamation case filed against him by Finance Minister Arun Jaitley, a Delhi court said today. Mr Kejriwal, the court said, had exhibited "dilatory tactics to delay trial" and must be present in court on March 25 when charges will be framed against him and five other senior leaders of his Aam Aadmi Party.

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/arvi...ley-delhi-judge-1654139?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> awesome .....here is something for ur Blindness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the daily dose.............Feku is the biggest comedian ....even bigger then Drama queen Kejriwal



Who says i support Badals ?  i want Amrinder in Punjab. Like it or not, Kejri is dealing with the devil here. Punjab could go down hill...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826070738226475008


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Who says i support Badals ?  i want Amrinder in Punjab. Like it or not, Kejri is dealing with the devil here. Punjab could go down hill...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826070738226475008




OMG a congi lover................shame...u guyz looted India for 60 yrs.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> first time the regions of Punjab are so divided...........Malwa is going to AAP.....Majha to congress.....Doaba da kise nu pta nahi


nice.. each one of them can have their own turf & start a cartel! Captain with his liquor business, Majithia with drugs.. & Kejri with Khalistanis can run terror networks! 



Prometheus said:


> just a question...........why isnt Jaitley contesting from Amritsar?



Tu nahi sudrega...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CorporateAffairs

VMR Times Survey.
Hung assembly in UP.
Single largest BJP
Second SP
Third BSP


----------



## Star Wars

CorporateAffairs said:


> VMR Times Survey.
> Hung assembly in UP.
> Single largest BJP
> Second SP
> Third BSP



202 for BJP is Majority.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> OMG a congi lover................shame...u guyz looted India for 60 yrs.....


So that means he is against Modi & his congress mukt bharat plans 
@Star Wars so that means no more bhakti from now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Petition filed against President Pranab Mukherjee angers Supreme Court; petitioners barred from filing PILs*

A bench of Justices Dipak Misra and R Banumathi said that the apex court had clearly held in its judgement that the President of India cannot be arrayed as a party to a litigation and the rapped the petitioners, including one Ms Anindita, for filling a plea against Pranab Mukherjee. She had sought direction from the Court to declare that the President was not eligible for the post.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ers-from-filing-pils/articleshow/56879593.cms


----------



## Sky lord

Look at this...did Congress help Mallya to escape justice? 

http://www.firstpost.com/business/v...-congress-led-upa-owes-an-answer-3227662.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

http://m.timesofindia.com/india/kin...e-ministry-officials/articleshow/56881519.cms

*Kingfisher probe extends to to finance ministry officials*


----------



## noksss

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825687481127301120
> @JanjaWeed



For the first time in my life praying for congies to win nothing gives more happiness than seeing AAP biting the dust



Sky lord said:


> Look at this...did Congress help Mallya to escape justice?
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/business/v...-congress-led-upa-owes-an-answer-3227662.html



How dare you its Modi government which is the Suit-Boot ki sarkar not us who gave 1.8L crores of loans to corporates of Adani,Ambani and created a hole in the baking system by giving loans to the likes of Mallaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TISSOT

Shonar Bangla,

Muslims had forcefully closed Tehatta Govt School, Howrah,Bengal 2 celebrate #NabiDiwas & stop celebration of Hindu traditional Saraswati puja.  







"secular" Kerala,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

@Prometheus during last few days i visited almost every corner of my district to meet friends & people. My district has 3 constituencies 2 rural (both reserved) & 1 urban (general). Both rural seats are confirmed to AAP. But in urban competition is tough between congress & AAP.
I also witnessed a change in social & family fabric. In past village elderly people were used to be blind & staunch Akalis & their families were totally under their order. But now their sons, daughters & daughter in laws are refusing to follow their orders & openly supporting AAP. So now family chiefs are surrendering against the wishes of new generation. It is kind of little social revolution coming in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TISSOT

Rahul appears very scared of electric wires while Akhilesh looks confident, he knows there is no power in UP 








Juggernautjatt said:


> @Prometheus during last few days i visited almost every corner of my district to meet friends & people. My district has 3 constituencies 2 rural (both reserved) & 1 urban (general). Both rural seats are confirmed to AAP. But in urban competition is tough between congress & AAP.
> I also witnessed a change in social & family fabric. In past village elderly people were used to be blind & staunch Akalis & their families were totally under their order. But now their sons, daughters & daughter in laws are refusing to follow their orders & openly supporting AAP. So now family chiefs are surrendering against the wishes of new generation. It is kind of little social revolution coming in Punjab.



How many of them are drug addicts and alcohol addicts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

WTF is this drama yar its getting boring these days

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-uttar-pradesh-polls/articleshow/56891354.cms


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> WTF is this drama yar its getting boring these days
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-uttar-pradesh-polls/articleshow/56891354.cms


just an extension of current soap opera! He is contesting election under Akhilesh Yadav's banner as we speak.. & says will form a party after elections! What a load of cobblers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> @Prometheus during last few days i visited almost every corner of my district to meet friends & people. My district has 3 constituencies 2 rural (both reserved) & 1 urban (general). Both rural seats are confirmed to AAP. But in urban competition is tough between congress & AAP.
> I also witnessed a change in social & family fabric. In past village elderly people were used to be blind & staunch Akalis & their families were totally under their order. But now their sons, daughters & daughter in laws are refusing to follow their orders & openly supporting AAP. So now family chiefs are surrendering against the wishes of new generation. It is kind of little social revolution coming in Punjab.


yes its true mate.....youngsters are making up their own mind.......youngsters in my area are mostly inclined towards congress......very little support for AAP........my family is Akali......but my grandfather never asked us to vote them.....he just said....vote for the good candidate .....in the past Akali dal had good people....now non are left in it

in my area...congress looks like a easy winner....Chotepur can come close but cant beat congress....AAP is kinda non existent here......in neighbouring reserved city.......Congress is winning very easy....no opposition to that lady at all...............on other side is Batala.....where AAP has made in roads and Ghughi is contesting from here........here all candidates are neck to neck fight....even akali can win



noksss said:


> For the first time in my life praying for congies to win nothing gives more happiness than seeing AAP biting the dust
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you its Modi government which is the Suit-Boot ki sarkar not us who gave 1.8L crores of loans to corporates of Adani,Ambani and created a hole in the baking system by giving loans to the likes of Mallaya




OMG another congi lover..........@Juggernautjatt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> yes its true mate.....youngsters are making up their own mind.......youngsters in my area are mostly inclined towards congress......very little support for AAP........my family is Akali......but my grandfather never asked us to vote them.....he just said....vote for the good candidate .....in the past Akali dal had good people....now non are left in it
> 
> in my area...congress looks like a easy winner....Chotepur can come close but cant beat congress....AAP is kinda non existent here......in neighbouring reserved city.......Congress is winning very easy....no opposition to that lady at all...............on other side is Batala.....where AAP has made in roads and Ghughi is contesting from here........here all candidates are neck to neck fight....even akali can win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG another congi lover..........@Juggernautjatt



what's your verdict? I still think Akalis can pull it off.


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


>



Trump's H-1B visa policy is not at all related to terrorism. Rather Trump wants Silicon valley tech companies to hire Americans. Whereas in India the call to ban on Pakistan artists is a direct reaction to Pakistan sponsored terrorism. Are Poonawala and you @ashok321 total chumps to not to know the difference ?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/punj...ress-candidate-3-dead-15-injured_1972343.html
Maur Mandi: At three persons died on Tuesday in an explosion in Bathinda's Maur Mandi.


The explosion took place in a car, confirmed SDM Latif Ahmed.

Reportedly, the powerful blast took place near a rally of a Congress candidate.

At least 15 people were reported to be injured in the blast where Congress candidate Harminder Jassi was addressing a gathering at that time, news agency IANS reported.

They were rushed to hospitals in Maur Mandi and Bathinda.


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> just an extension of current soap opera! He is contesting election under Akhilesh Yadav's banner as we speak.. & says will form a party after elections! What a load of cobblers!


@noksss 
Many of the Mulayam loyalists are contesting in Congress seats. Shivpal is one of those who built the party from the ground up. He was thrown away like garbage. Certain seats both Cong and SP are contesting, Congress has not announced their candidates for some seats, while SP is announcing candidates for some which is supposed to go to Cong. While Mulayam loyalist has promised to fighting in seats given to Cong. Its a big mess....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> @noksss
> Many of the Mulayam loyalists are contesting in Congress seats. Shivpal is one of those who built the party from the ground up. He was thrown away like garbage. Certain seats both Cong and SP are contesting, Congress has not announced their candidates for some seats, while SP is announcing candidates for some which is supposed to go to Cong. While Mulayam loyalist has promised to fighting in seats given to Cong. Its a big mess....


I will be convinced once rebel SP candidates start filing their nominations from congress seats..& MY / SY starts campaigning for them! That will really put Congress & AY in a miserable situation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> what's your verdict? I still think Akalis can pull it off.


yeah ...they can still manage 10 seats.

congress is going to sweep majha thats for sure........and it can do the same in doaba too..........alone malwa cant make govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Prometheus said:


> yes its true mate.....youngsters are making up their own mind.......youngsters in my area are mostly inclined towards congress......very little support for AAP........my family is Akali......but my grandfather never asked us to vote them.....he just said....vote for the good candidate .....in the past Akali dal had good people....now non are left in it
> 
> in my area...congress looks like a easy winner....Chotepur can come close but cant beat congress....AAP is kinda non existent here......in neighbouring reserved city.......Congress is winning very easy....no opposition to that lady at all...............on other side is Batala.....where AAP has made in roads and Ghughi is contesting from here........here all candidates are neck to neck fight....even akali can win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG another congi lover..........@Juggernautjatt



I am not a congi lover just wanted to save the country and Punjab from this anti-national Chuthiyawal



Star Wars said:


> @noksss
> Many of the Mulayam loyalists are contesting in Congress seats. Shivpal is one of those who built the party from the ground up. He was thrown away like garbage. Certain seats both Cong and SP are contesting, Congress has not announced their candidates for some seats, while SP is announcing candidates for some which is supposed to go to Cong. While Mulayam loyalist has promised to fighting in seats given to Cong. Its a big mess....



So they successfully managed to divert the issue of riots, Rapes, Corruption , Goondaism and India's worst CM tag of akhilesh to a development face . if these guys get a even a half-mark I would still consider it as a worst thing









JanjaWeed said:


> I will be convinced once rebel SP candidates start filing their nominations from congress seats..& MY / SY starts campaigning for them! That will really put Congress & AY in a miserable situation!



 Sonia refused to campaign in UP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

noksss said:


> So they successfully managed to divert the issue of riots, Rapes, Corruption , Goondaism and India's worst CM tag of akhilesh to a development face . if these guys get a even a half-mark I would still consider it as a worst thing



Not that easy to divert when you have lived there for 5 years, prolly works in Urban areas but villages are a different matter.


----------



## sankranti

More Updates from Shonar Bangal,



















Better than Pellet guns 

"Secular" Kerala in action under the Communist Rule, "Evil RSS and BJP shown their place".

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Bastar Solidarity Network Protests Against Lit Fest Organized By TATA*
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgibVng5_LqTH8zXtvRyjLA






*Protests at Kanhaiya Kumar's Kolkata event show sane voice is getting lost*

On the evening of January 28, I was in the audience at a talk discussing Kanhaiya Kumar’s recently released book, _From Bihar to Tihar,_ as part of the Tata Steel Kolkata Literary Meet (KLM). This particular event was held in the city’s Rabindra Sarobar Park and was quite a distance from the lit fest’s central venue at Victoria Memorial. 

The talk didn’t waste any time with introductions as Kanhaiya’s speech in JNU last year opened a debate on sedition that the county is still reeling under. His book, written in the aftermath of an experience that saw him arrested, assaulted and branded an "anti-national", was the focus for the evening because much of his persona has been subject to public scrutiny over the past year. It was a candid discussion in which the celebrity-activist-turned-author gave a brief insight into his convictions and raison d'être.

No sooner had the audience settled in their chairs than a group identifying themselves as the Bastar Solidarity Network (BSN) interrupted the event with slogans that questioned Kanhaiya for making an appearance at an event sponsored by a corporate entity that was responsible for deaths in Kalinganagar, Singur and Bastar.

Initially, at Kanhaiya’s (and the audience’s) request, the protesters sat down and held up their signs to the cameras and let the talk continue. But soon enough, another person, obviously affiliated with the group, interrupted the talk again and demanded that Kanhaiya answer his question. When given the mike, this person asked about the Kashmiri separatist movement (when they were there to protest against Tata) and kept accusing the audience (“who are in their crisp linen clothes, who are in their own bourgeois liberal bubble…”) of manhandling him.

Following his jeremiad, the protests reached a fever pitch and the protesters wouldn’t let anyone speak by subjecting those on stage to a barrage of questions. A protester made absurd claims that a journalist at the talk was abusing female protesters when nothing of the sort happened. There was also a confused woman holding up the CPM flag when it is widely acknowledged that the lone culprit found responsible for the death of Tapasi Malik in Singur was a CPM cadre. It was an evening of oxymorons made flesh and a tale that was, in the words of Shakespeare, “full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.” 

How the conversation went from Lenin to linen is anyone’s guess. But what I know for certain is that I’m sick of the right and the left in this country speaking for the masses. If the former is violent and ignorant, the latter is sanctimonious and has read-more-Marx-than-thou. These extremes are claiming every public platform in their clamour for attention. The only ones at a loss are a writer/artist/film director and his audience because it’s their interaction that is constantly getting interrupted.

To be sure, I think that the KLM team could have found a less controversial sponsor than Tata Steel just like I think the Jaipur Literary Fest (JLF) team could have found a better sponsor than Zee.

However, having said that, perhaps we should cut these organisers some slack because it’s difficult to host an event of such scale without a sponsor onboard. Whether it’s a CSR exercise or blatant advertising, one can’t deny that only corporations have the resources to finance such events.

State governments could host such fests but, let’s be honest, we all know how quickly that will turn into a political shitstorm. And if charities like Greenpeace and WWF or Save the Children sponsor such events then their donors would inevitably question why their donations are being used to get Suhel Seth even more drunk. 

Besides, which corporate sponsor doesn’t have skeletons in their closet? IPL was sponsored by Pepsi (who put pesticides in their drinks and consumed excessive groundwater in parched communities) and DLF (involved in land grab through unscrupulous practices).

JLF was previously sponsored by Rajnigandha, which has killed a lot more people than Zee’s caustic "journalism". Times Litfest in Mumbai and Bengaluru is hosted by The Times of India (Arnab Goswami, the former editor-in-chief of Times Now, started a campaign against intellectuals and writers and JNU students last year).

No musician worth his convictions should play at the NH7 Weekender because its title sponsor Bacardi has been accused of links to international terrorists, assassination attempts and a plot to overthrow Fidel Castro.

The upcoming India Art Fair should be boycotted because its presenting partner BMW has profited from Nazi slave labour during World War II. Let’s boycott the Indian cricket team because their kit sponsor Nike has always used sweatshops and child labour for production.

If we boycott or disrupt every event that has a questionable sponsor then we’ll just have to sit at home. I don’t have a soft corner for the cocktail-sipping socialites seen at these fests, but I don’t think they are breaking any laws. What matters is that even with these questionable sponsorships, many commoners (such as yours truly) in the audience get to interact with prominent thinkers, artists and writers.

At the JLF and KLM, I saw people from all walks of life (both fests are free) take notes and eagerly take in the varied talks. In a country that is increasingly demonising all intellectual thinking, it gave me a silver of hope to see the young and the old have a dialogue with those on stage.





*'I think the KLM team could have found a less controversial sponsor than Tata Steel just like I think the Jaipur Literary Fest (JLF) team could have found a better sponsor than Zee.'*
The only ugly moment for me at the JLF occurred during the talk featuring RSS leaders which was exactly as corrosive as expected. Dattatreya Hosabale, one of the leaders on stage, actually said, “We must see if there is something in the [Muslim] community that hinders development." A man in the audience got up and blamed Muslims for wanting to remain backward and said that no one could help them… to much applause and cheering.

It’s a moment that is going to make William Dalrymple and his team cringe for quite some time. 

The BSN could have gotten an answer from Kanhaiya if only they let him speak, but they were not looking for answers. They were only there to gain publicity for their political cause. If they really wanted to protest against Tata Steel then they could have similarly disrupted operations at their Chowringhee headquarters.

But where’s the fun in that? Why not muzzle one of your own (jury is out on that) instead and make it to the newspapers? Who has time for a “sanitised debate” (as one of the protesters called it in a Facebook exchange with me) when it’s so much more fun to bring things to a halt by using a person’s slogans against him? Why not exercise you freedom of expression by drowning out someone else’s? 

Kanhaiya’s talk was the only one at KLM that was far from the central venues and also the only one with low security. Perhaps the whole disruption was intended by the organisers because the protesters could certainly not break through the strict security at Victoria Memorial that was protecting more prominent figures such as Shashi Tharoor, P. Chidambaram and Rajdeep Sardesai.

Let’s put a man, who has been assaulted on multiple occasions, on a stage in a public park and give him absolutely no security. Makes total sense. 

Recently, Sanjay Leela Bansali was assaulted by the Karni Sena over an alleged misrepresentation of Padmavati in his upcoming film. It used to be that a film would be protested after it was released; now the mobs are showing up even as it is being produced.

Someone on my Facebook newsfeed said that Bansali “should be publicly lynched to make an example for pseudo-artists” (which is definitely not something that the Taliban or ISIS do). In December some "art aficionados" who go by the name of Rashtriya Hindu Ekta March (RHEM) thrashed a painter and vandalised his paintings at a Jaipur art summit for featuring semi-nude figures. Beauty, after all, is solely in the eyes of the Hindu beholder. 

The Karni Sena did not even let the director make his case and simply assumed that there will be a love scene between the characters of Padmavati and Alauddin Khilji. They think they are the final authority on history and its depiction just like the BSN think they are the only geniuses to see the inherent hypocrisy in a corporate sponsored literary event. It’s so easy for non-contributing zeroes to disrupt an event or a creative enterprise but it’s far more difficult to come up with a counter-narrative or a creative project that can take those you protest against to task. 

There is something rotten in the state of India. For groups like the Karni Sena and RHEM, anyone not on their side is a pseudo-intellectual, godless presstitute/Leftist who should be sent to Pakistan. For the ultra-Left groups such as BSN, anyone who doesn’t join them in the revolution (“THIS IS SPARTAAAA” etc. etc.) is either a rabid fascist or a docile bourgeois liberal. Between these two extremes lies the common man who just wants to go about his day, making a living and occasionally watching a movie or attending a cultural programme.

It is this common, moderate Indian who has been turned into a "dhobi ka kutta" that neither belongs to the nationalist ghar nor at the communist ghat.

In our disruptive jamboree of a democracy, I often wonder if such a moderate — who can stand up for the rights of others without losing his own identity, who can let others speak without losing his own voice and who can learn from corporate financed culture without succumbing to its charms — is a figment of my imagination.



http://www.dailyo.in/politics/kanha...olidarity-network-sedition/story/1/15411.html


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Star Wars said:


> Your AAP is playing a very dangerous game with Khalistani supporters...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825954530483318784


@Star Wars In this pic person with orange turban talking with Badal is Gurinder Singh ( who is a Khalistani according to you guys). Kejriwal stayed in his house on Saturday night. So by your logic Badal is also a Khalistani now ?




@Prometheus



ranjeet said:


> what's your verdict? I still think Akalis can pull it off.


& what makes you formulate this conclusion ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

Juggernautjatt said:


> @Star Wars In this pic person with orange turban talking with Badal is Gurinder Singh ( who is a Khalistani according to you guys). Kejriwal stayed in his house on Saturday night. So by your logic Badal is also a Khalistani now ?
> View attachment 373546
> 
> @Prometheus
> 
> & what makes you formulate this conclusion ?



The picture shows the man in the orange turban talking to Badal, the CM of punjab and looks like he wants to submit some application. Evan khalistani's can make applications to the CM of punjab, can they not ? 

Did Badal however ever visit him and sleep in that man's house ?


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826750768598368257


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826750768598368257


System hil gaya


----------



## Star Wars

Juggernautjatt said:


> System hil gaya



AAP govt. form kiya tho system nahi, poora state hil jayega . Phir complain mat karna ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> @Star Wars In this pic person with orange turban talking with Badal is Gurinder Singh ( who is a Khalistani according to you guys). Kejriwal stayed in his house on Saturday night. So by your logic Badal is also a Khalistani now ?
> View attachment 373546
> 
> @Prometheus
> 
> 
> & what makes you formulate this conclusion ?




Sanjay Singh , Himat shergill , Harjot Bains..........got destroyed ..........their stings coming soon


----------



## INS_Vikrant

sankranti said:


> The picture shows then the orange turban talking to Badal, the CM of punjab and looks like he wants to submit some application. Evan khalistani's can make applications to the CM of punjab, can they not ?
> 
> Did Badal however ever visit him and sleep in that man's house ?



Worrying times for hindus in punjab, they might go through the same horror the went through in the 80s if these terror sympathizers win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Star Wars said:


> AAP govt. form kiya tho system nahi, poora state hil jayega . Phir complain mat karna ...


I know they are not good for state. Unfortunately options are meagre for us.


Prometheus said:


> Sanjay Singh , Himat shergill , Harjot Bains..........got destroyed ..........their stings coming soon


Congratulations bro on truth coming out about SS Chotepur. Finally fraudsters like Sanjay Singh , Himat shergill , Harjot Bains & durgesh have been exposed. Although many upright persons like Prof Manjit Singh, Dr Dharamvir Gandhi & jassi jasraj were raising their voices against these cheaters but they didn't have proofs. But now I am hoping for some solid stings exposing them. One thing that surprised me Gurlabh Mahal kept BM out of this whole issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Congress Has Best Chance Of Winning Punjab: 10-Point Guide*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/cong...-point-guide-1655136?pfrom=home-lateststories

Only Captain can rid Punjab off drug menace. More booze for Mann


----------



## Prometheus

Juggernautjatt said:


> I know they are not good for state. Unfortunately options are meagre for us.
> 
> Congratulations bro on truth coming out about SS Chotepur. Finally fraudsters like Sanjay Singh , Himat shergill , Harjot Bains & durgesh have been exposed. Although many upright persons like Prof Manjit Singh, Dr Dharamvir Gandhi & jassi jasraj were raising their voices against these cheaters but they didn't have proofs. But now I am hoping for some solid stings exposing them. One thing that surprised me Gurlabh Mahal kept BM out of this whole issue.




lets see.......He said he will release stings and chats in two days.......I am hoping they will get humiliated and thrown out by Punjabis

BM is a joker..........and a drunkard..............he dont have any sense.....


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> yeah ...they can still manage 10 seats.
> 
> congress is going to sweep majha thats for sure........and it can do the same in doaba too..........alone malwa cant make govt


It depends on how many deras support akalis



Prometheus said:


> Sanjay Singh , Himat shergill , Harjot Bains..........got destroyed ..........their stings coming soon


konsa sting? I thought you were with chottepur, can't understand you ditching him.



Prometheus said:


> lets see.......He said he will release stings and chats in two days.......I am hoping they will get humiliated and thrown out by Punjabis
> 
> BM is a joker..........and a drunkard..............he dont have any sense.....


jhandeamli .... LMLA sahab !!!

This is what progressive left is doing to BJP/RSS cadre in Kerala, from now on I don't reserve any respect for Secular Indian. It won't be reflected in my posts or otherwise. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826768943566114816

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Sky lord said:


> Look at this...did Congress help Mallya to escape justice?
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/business/v...-congress-led-upa-owes-an-answer-3227662.html





JanjaWeed said:


> http://m.timesofindia.com/india/kin...e-ministry-officials/articleshow/56881519.cms
> 
> *Kingfisher probe extends to to finance ministry officials*



I guess the damage has already been done. The MSM/Kejriwal/RG have all tom-tommed about how Modi not only allowed Mallya to escape with money but also wrote off his loans.

What bothers me is the total silence on part of Modi who hasn't done anything significant to silence them.

Besides, why can't they throw everything at their disposal to get that SOB back - even if they can't recover anything?

In India, symbolism means a lot and seeing Mallya behind bars will not only help silence their detractors, but blow the lid on the co-conspirators in UPA. Obviously, this will also have a huge impact on the state elections.

It is not like he has escaped to a hostile country, after all! And he is definitely NOT hiding!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

kadamba-warrior said:


> I guess the damage has already been done. The MSM/Kejriwal/RG have all tom-tommed about how Modi not only allowed Mallya to escape with money but also wrote off his loans.
> 
> What bothers me is the total silence on part of Modi who hasn't done anything significant to silence them.
> 
> Besides, why can't they throw everything at their disposal to get that SOB back - even if they can't recover anything?
> 
> In India, symbolism means a lot and seeing Mallya behind bars will not only help silence their detractors, but blow the lid on the co-conspirators in UPA. Obviously, this will also have a huge impact on the state elections.
> 
> It is not like he has escaped to a hostile country, after all! And he is definitely NOT hiding!



Not only in this the damage is done in many incidents like Rohitt Vermula, Khaniya Kumar, Hardik Patel, Jat agitation, Dadri Lynching to name a few almost every BJP/Modi supports are complaining about the poor media management modi government is doing . Congress survived for the past 60 years only through tokenism a simple example would be this Vijay mallaya's case where the loan is given during UPA period and modi is getting accused for letting him escape with no blame on UPA and they have waived of 70,000 CR farmers loan but there is a suicide of farmers every 30 Mins in our country and the irony is Congress says its fights for Farmers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> It depends on how many deras support akalis
> 
> 
> konsa sting? I thought you were with chottepur, can't understand you ditching him.
> 
> 
> jhandeamli .... LMLA sahab !!!
> 
> This is what progressive left is doing to BJP/RSS cadre in Kerala, from now on I don't reserve any respect for Secular Indian. It won't be reflected in my posts or otherwise.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826768943566114816




u should stay sober while reading my posts

The guy who did fake sting of Chottepur held PC yesterday and said many things........like Chottepur was framed ......he was given 2 lac.......he will release recordings of Sanjay SIngh, Himat Shergill , Harjot etc and expose them ............well he also said he has recording of LaLa ji too

It would be interesting to see what he has in store for AAP gang of lies

I was saying from day one Chottepur is not a kind of person who will take bribe.............i am happy he came out clean

Gurlabh also relesed the sting of Chottepur.........there was nothing in it..........wonder why idiots of AAP were not willing to show it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

@Rain Man Dude is this true ?

Have you heard of a place called Uluberia?

Chances are, you haven't.

Well, it is a village in Howra District in Trina-Mullah Congress rules West Bangladesh.

...
It created history yesterday, when the local administration stopped the students of Tehatta high school from celebrating Basant Panchami, for the first time in 65 years. The school was shut, students locked out.

The enraged students held a spontaneous Rasta Roko on NH 6, only to be mercilessly lathicharged by the local police.

Saraswati Pooja on Basant Panchami is a long standing tradition in West Bengal. Even Rabindranath Tagore celebrated it in a big way in Shanti Niketan. All these years of left rule in West Bengal could not stop this tradition, but Jeha-Didi has managed what the red thugs could not do - surrender her administration totally to the mullahs.

*So Durga Murtis are banned from Visarjan because the date clashes with Muharram. Permission for a RSS rally is denied in Kolkata. Ram Dhanu, the traditional name for rainbow is secularised to Rong - Dhanu and Durga Pooja is renamed a pallid Autumn Festival or Sharad Utsav. Hindu houses are burnt and people killed in Dhulgarh. Millions of muslim terrorise the Hindus on the streets of Maldah and the administration turns a blind eye.*

Hinduphobia and Muslim appeasement has reached epidemic proportions in West Bengal. The latest ban on Saraswati Pooja, is just another splinter of wood in the Hindu funeral pyre!

I had a chance to speak to BJP leader Rupa Ganguli in Goa recently, the things she had to say were horrible. Bengal bore the brunt of this Hinduphobia twice already, once during partition and then again in 1971. Looks like the third Hindu genocide in West Bangladesh has already begun.

But then, who cares? The central government is too busy ensuring security for Sanjay Leela Bhansali. Media is busy discussing the budget, and ordinary Hindus in the rest of India are busy booking tickets for Raees!

--Shefali Vaidya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MagicMarker

ranjeet said:


> This is what progressive left is doing to BJP/RSS cadre in Kerala, from now on I don't reserve any respect for Secular Indian. It won't be reflected in my posts or otherwise.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826768943566114816



Don't be silly. 

Slaughter of Hindus in India is the norm, not the exceptions. Latest killing of Sri Ram Sena President Raju K of Gadag, Karnataka attacked brutally by Muslims in Congress ruled Karnataka. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826836884416520192


----------



## dray

noksss said:


> @Rain Man Dude is this true ?
> 
> Have you heard of a place called Uluberia?
> 
> Chances are, you haven't.
> 
> Well, it is a village in Howra District in Trina-Mullah Congress rules West Bangladesh.
> 
> ...
> It created history yesterday, when the local administration stopped the students of Tehatta high school from celebrating Basant Panchami, for the first time in 65 years. The school was shut, students locked out.
> 
> The enraged students held a spontaneous Rasta Roko on NH 6, only to be mercilessly lathicharged by the local police.
> 
> Saraswati Pooja on Basant Panchami is a long standing tradition in West Bengal. Even Rabindranath Tagore celebrated it in a big way in Shanti Niketan. All these years of left rule in West Bengal could not stop this tradition, but Jeha-Didi has managed what the red thugs could not do - surrender her administration totally to the mullahs.
> 
> *So Durga Murtis are banned from Visarjan because the date clashes with Muharram. Permission for a RSS rally is denied in Kolkata. Ram Dhanu, the traditional name for rainbow is secularised to Rong - Dhanu and Durga Pooja is renamed a pallid Autumn Festival or Sharad Utsav. Hindu houses are burnt and people killed in Dhulgarh. Millions of muslim terrorise the Hindus on the streets of Maldah and the administration turns a blind eye.*
> 
> Hinduphobia and Muslim appeasement has reached epidemic proportions in West Bengal. The latest ban on Saraswati Pooja, is just another splinter of wood in the Hindu funeral pyre!
> 
> I had a chance to speak to BJP leader Rupa Ganguli in Goa recently, the things she had to say were horrible. Bengal bore the brunt of this Hinduphobia twice already, once during partition and then again in 1971. Looks like the third Hindu genocide in West Bangladesh has already begun.
> 
> But then, who cares? The central government is too busy ensuring security for Sanjay Leela Bhansali. Media is busy discussing the budget, and ordinary Hindus in the rest of India are busy booking tickets for Raees!
> 
> --Shefali Vaidya



Yes... absolutely true. Some Muslim students with outsiders wanted to conduct 'Nabi Diwas' program inside the school premises without permission, they were stopped by the school administration. Then hoards of mullahs started threatening school administration from their janasabhas openly challenging the government and police to stop them, Head Master of the school resigned, and now they have managed to stop Saraswati Puja and police has badly lathi charged the girl students demanding continuation of their 65 years old puja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MagicMarker

Rain Man said:


> Yes... absolutely true. Some Muslim students with outsiders wanted to conduct 'Nabi Diwas' program inside the school premises without permission, they were stopped by the school administration. Then hoards of mullahs started threatening school administration from their janasabhas openly challenging the government and police to stop them, Head Master of the school resigned, and now they have managed to stop Saraswati Puja and police has badly lathi charged the girl students demanding continuation of their 65 years old puja.



No need to feel too bad. Its just history repeating itself. 

Bengal during Muslim rule(from 1517 till early 1800) was a place where Muslim merchants forcibly castrated Hindus. Many died, those survived became eunuch slaves of Muslims. 

Bengal has the unique distinction of being the only place where even the Blacks from Africa brought slaves and took them back with him to Africa  








Those who ignore history and do not learn from it are doomed to repeat it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Rain Man said:


> Yes... absolutely true. Some Muslim students with outsiders wanted to conduct 'Nabi Diwas' program inside the school premises without permission, they were stopped by the school administration. Then hoards of mullahs started threatening school administration from their janasabhas openly challenging the government and police to stop them, Head Master of the school resigned, and now they have managed to stop Saraswati Puja and police has badly lathi charged the girl students demanding continuation of their 65 years old puja.



If there is on state which immediately needs president rule its West Bengal. No Indian politician can match Mamata interms of Thuggery, Appeasement, Arrogance, Corruption , Dictatorship and intolerance .She has all the qualities to rule North Korea its very unfortunate that u Bengalis has to live with this demon . Another important question coming to my mind is what the hell is BJP doing ? why are they not making this as a big issue after all they need her for GST bill now that its passed BJP can easily control TN governments 39 MP's in future for passage of some crucial bills so why the hell they need this Jihadi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MagicMarker

noksss said:


> If there is on state which immediately needs president rule its West Bengal. No Indian politician can match Mamata interms of Thuggery, Appeasement, Arrogance, Corruption , Dictatorship and intolerance .She has all the qualities to rule North Korea its very unfortunate that u Bengalis has to live with this demon . Another important question coming to my mind is what the hell is BJP doing ? why are they not making this as a big issue after all they need her for GST bill now that its passed BJP can easily control TN governments 39 MP's in future for passage of some crucial bills so why the hell they need this Jihadi?



This is complete rubbish. 

Mamata Banerjee is only the FACE of true Bengali nature. 

If not she, then someone like her will be the new face .

The problem is not Mamata Banerjee. Its the people who vote for her. She only does what the people expect her to do. 

What can BJP do ? Spine replacement surgery on the entire Hindu population ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

So Dera Sucha Sauda provided 3 lakh additional voters in 2012, This could end up cutting the AAP votes significantly if they make a difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827119750899605505

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anoop

Prometheus said:


> u should stay sober while reading my posts
> 
> The guy who did fake sting of Chottepur held PC yesterday and said many things........like Chottepur was framed ......he was given 2 lac.......he will release recordings of Sanjay SIngh, Himat Shergill , Harjot etc and expose them ............well he also said he has recording of LaLa ji too
> 
> It would be interesting to see what he has in store for AAP gang of lies
> 
> I was saying from day one Chottepur is not a kind of person who will take bribe.............i am happy he came out clean
> 
> Gurlabh also relesed the sting of Chottepur.........there was nothing in it..........wonder why idiots of AAP were not willing to show it




Story to jump in but has sting video begin released ????

But whats point of making PC to release sting

You want to release sting video just release donot make hu la lal over it

It looks like pressure or negotiating tactics for far better deal for greater damning materials

In between Cvoter has just come up with their opinion polls 

they are predicting AAP in punjab with 65 seats down from 100 preducting 1 year back


----------



## temujin

Aam Aadmi Party

http://rightactions.in/2017/02/02/c...-aap-it-cell-member-reveals-shocking-details/


----------



## skyisthelimit

Prometheus said:


> u should stay sober while reading my posts
> 
> The guy who did fake sting of Chottepur held PC yesterday and said many things........like Chottepur was framed ......he was given 2 lac.......he will release recordings of Sanjay SIngh, Himat Shergill , Harjot etc and expose them ............well he also said he has recording of LaLa ji too
> 
> It would be interesting to see what he has in store for AAP gang of lies
> 
> I was saying from day one Chottepur is not a kind of person who will take bribe.............i am happy he came out clean
> 
> Gurlabh also relesed the sting of Chottepur.........there was nothing in it..........wonder why idiots of AAP were not willing to show it



Lala ji, do you mean AK?
If there are videos and stings, then why not out yet? Waiting for elections to be finished and AAP win?
Something fishy.


----------



## Crixus

This Punjab election will decide the future of AAP in India ..if they lost elections then they are finished every where including Delhi ..if they won they will definitely get some seat in 2019 elections 


Star Wars said:


> View attachment 373839
> 
> View attachment 373840
> 
> 
> So Dera Sucha Sauda provided 3 lakh additional voters in 2012, This could end up cutting the AAP votes significantly if they make a difference.


----------



## noksss

Indian judiciary never fails to let the rich and powerful escape . Swamy was fighting this case if I am not wrong
http://www.ibtimes.co.in/aircel-max...rs-dayanidhi-kalanithi-maran-heres-why-714666


----------



## Star Wars

https://twitter.com/sanjeevsanyal has been appointed as the Pricipal Economic Adviser in the Finance Ministry. He is a writer for Swarajya Mag....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> https://twitter.com/sanjeevsanyal has been appointed as the Pricipal Economic Adviser in the Finance Ministry. He is a writer for Swarajya Mag....


Good to see right wing ecosystem getting roots. We need 10 years of Modi govt to make sure that left liberals are thrown out of all these institutions and their influence is brought down to 0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Juggernautjatt said:


> System hil gaya


Looks like the chimp with excessive body hair went Brazillian before the movie.


----------



## Juggernautjatt

I am getting too many pics like this on Fb & whatsapp from my friends from all over Punjab. AAP is getting response much more than I expected. But I will vote for my Punjab not for any party.


----------



## ranjeet

Juggernautjatt said:


> I am getting too many pics like this on Fb & whatsapp from my friends from all over Punjab. AAP is getting response much more than I expected. But I will vote for my Punjab not for any party.
> 
> View attachment 374243
> 
> View attachment 374244


Yeah, AAP social media cell is the best out of the three parties in Punjab. But it's illegal to take selfie in voting booth and if caught, one can be jailed for 3 months if am not wrong.


----------



## ranjeet

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt 

What's going on in Punjab? Lala ji is already crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> 
> What's going on in Punjab? Lala ji is already crying.


Lalaji with ready excuses...EVMs not working in Malwa region..AAP symbol buttons on EVMs tampered with in other parts!


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> 
> What's going on in Punjab? Lala ji is already crying.



AK's rants against EC and PM last 2 days, tell me that something is wrong in Punjab. AAP might not be winning and hence last moment strategy of AK to play with people emotions.

Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

NDTV's forecast today!


----------



## Crixus

If its in hands of NDTV they will still declare congress or AAP as winners of 2014 general elections 


JanjaWeed said:


> NDTV's forecast today!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

AK was also crying after delhi. As per 5forty3, AAP has done well, but prolly not enough to get majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> AK was also crying after delhi. As per 5forty3, AAP has done well, but prolly not enough to get majority.



So another Conress+AAP government?


----------



## Star Wars

Roybot said:


> So another Conress+AAP government?



No idea, some handles say AAP has failed and its cong govt. Will know only on Mar 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

UP gathbandhan ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827836205916110848

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nilgiri

Star Wars said:


> No idea, some handles say AAP has failed and its cong govt. Will know only on Mar 11.



Are all results for everything announced on march 11th?


----------



## Star Wars

Crixus said:


> If its in hands of NDTV they will still declare congress or AAP as winners of 2014 general elections



Akali prolly getting arnd 30% voteshare.



Nilgiri said:


> Are all results for everything announced on march 11th?


Yup, Ek hi din mai sabko jhatke milenge....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Star Wars said:


> No idea, some handles say AAP has failed and its cong govt. Will know only on Mar 11.



Let's hope that is the case, although I would like to see AAP govern a full fledged state and watch them crash and burn. People need to see the reality.



Nilgiri said:


> Are all results for everything announced on march 11th?



Forget results, even exit polls aren't allowed till all the rounds for all the states are done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

So far, looks like a saffron sweep in goa.

Gaura Bhatia quitting SP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

Star Wars said:


> Akali prolly getting arnd 30% voteshare.




Not possible, Akalis are going down very badly this time. Less than 20% vote share and less than 08 seats!!! One prediction.....If big Badal passes away in near future, SAD in current form would be a history in next 05 years!!!!!


----------



## Soumitra

Swapan Das Gupta tears into Barkha Dutt and other leftists shouting about Post Truth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

ranjeet said:


> Yeah, AAP social media cell is the best out of the three parties in Punjab. But it's illegal to take selfie in voting booth and if caught, one can be jailed for 3 months if am not wrong.


Mobile phones were prohibited in all polling booths by EC but checking was not strict in rural booths so AAP guys used this opportunity for their propaganda. For AAP bhakts it was a revolution not polling.
Overall polling percentage in state was equal to % of 2012. There was no considerable increase this time as expected by AAP. Polling in Majha was low compared to 2012 which means no AAP wave there. But some rural areas in Malwa have witnessed large amount of polling, they might go for AAP. In my native district 2 rural seats have more than 82% of polling & according to feedbacks they will go to AAP. But in urban constituency percentage was near about 75 % & congress has little edge over AAP because profession & working class is supporting them, only directionless youth is with AAP.
In malwa AAP has chopped akali vote bank more than congress but but in last phase of elections akalis made little recovery with dera support. I think congress might benefit from this scenario.
@Prometheus what is report in majha area ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Juggernautjatt said:


> In malwa AAP has chopped akali vote bank more than congress but but in last phase of elections akalis made little recovery with dera support. I think congress might benefit from this scenario.



AAP is winning- at worse It will still be the single largest party- Days of Congress is over in Punjab-


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> AAP is winning- at worse It will still be the single largest party- Days of Congress is over in Punjab-


It is not clear who is winning but it is crystal clear that competition is only between AAP & Congress. Days of Akali-BJP are over in Punjab.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Juggernautjatt said:


> It is not clear who is winning but it is crystal clear that competition is only between AAP & Congress. Days of Akali-BJP are over in Punjab.



Akali-BJP might be distant third- I doubt they will make even a dozen MLAs- But they will still remain a party in Punjab- The other side has to be either Congress or AAP-


----------



## Echo_419

Soumitra said:


> Swapan Das Gupta tears into Barkha Dutt and other leftists shouting about Post Truth



LE LI BHAI NE



Juggernautjatt said:


> It is not clear who is winning but it is crystal clear that competition is only between AAP & Congress. Days of Akali-BJP are over in Punjab.



Good news


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> Swapan Das Gupta tears into Barkha Dutt and other leftists shouting about Post Truth



wow, look at Bharka dutt, She immediately started whining....



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Akali-BJP might be distant third- I doubt they will make even a dozen MLAs- But they will still remain a party in Punjab- The other side has to be either Congress or AAP-




After 2012, i don't underestimate the Akali's as much as i want Captain to be CM.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Star Wars said:


> After 2012, i don't underestimate the Akali's as much as i want Captain to be CM.



2012 was different- there was infighting in Congress-


----------



## Star Wars

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> 2012 was different- there was infighting in Congress-



And now there are votes being split, Have to wait until Mar 11...


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Star Wars said:


> And now there are votes being split, Have to wait until Mar 11...



Sir to take an advantage of the vote split- they have to hold on to their own votes 1st-


----------



## Crixus

Any gusses on Goa ?


----------



## noksss

Definition of SCAM smrit irani style 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828245712760627200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828246221148082180

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828246574815932418

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828247169182363648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828247596690972672

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Star Wars

Crixus said:


> Any gusses on Goa ?


 
Goa with BJP


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Star Wars said:


> Goa with BJP



Uttar Pradesh ?


----------



## Star Wars

Kathin_Singh said:


> Uttar Pradesh ?



Yogi Adityanath polarizing Western UP, If possible it will be complete BJP sweep...


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Star Wars said:


> Yogi Adityanath polarizing Western UP, If possible it will be complete BJP sweep...


Yogi Aditya Nath ,MP from Gorakhpur, polarising Western UP?


----------



## Nilgiri

Star Wars said:


> Gaura Bhatia quitting SP.



Any reason why? He always shamelessly defended every goonda from his SP clan and launched into really stupid tirades against Modi and BJP for no reason.


----------



## cloud_9

I like how normal citizens are being labelled as Khalistanis!


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> 
> What's going on in Punjab? Lala ji is already crying.




AAP won nearly 80% seats in Malwa.........enough to get close to majority......congress won nearly 90% seats in Majha.......Doaba witnessed very low turnout .....so who so ever gets Doaba will be biggest party....and possibly form govt.

at this point AAP ahead as per reports



Juggernautjatt said:


> I am getting too many pics like this on Fb & whatsapp from my friends from all over Punjab. AAP is getting response much more than I expected. But I will vote for my Punjab not for any party.
> 
> View attachment 374243
> 
> View attachment 374244




one of my friend sent me his video while pressing AAP button and maa bahin Badals slogan



JanjaWeed said:


> Lalaji with ready excuses...EVMs not working in Malwa region..AAP symbol buttons on EVMs tampered with in other parts!




as per EC ....45 evm faced problems.......so thats too much ....even congress complained about it not only AK....they reason is that most of the evm faulted in AAP dominated areas.......and voting had to be extended by 3-4 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Butchcassidy

Looks like AAP will be the largest party and form the government . Akalis will be wiped out. Badals and majithia should get a public chitrol, they have robbed punjab dry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 373839
> 
> View attachment 373840
> 
> 
> So Dera Sucha Sauda provided 3 lakh additional voters in 2012, This could end up cutting the AAP votes significantly if they make a difference.




getting open support of thugs has made baptised sikhs and hardliners away from Akali dal to AAP............even hardcore Akalis sifted their support as soon as thugs announced the support.



Juggernautjatt said:


> Mobile phones were prohibited in all polling booths by EC but checking was not strict in rural booths so AAP guys used this opportunity for their propaganda. For AAP bhakts it was a revolution not polling.
> Overall polling percentage in state was equal to % of 2012. There was no considerable increase this time as expected by AAP. Polling in Majha was low compared to 2012 which means no AAP wave there. But some rural areas in Malwa have witnessed large amount of polling, they might go for AAP. In my native district 2 rural seats have more than 82% of polling & according to feedbacks they will go to AAP. But in urban constituency percentage was near about 75 % & congress has little edge over AAP because profession & working class is supporting them, only directionless youth is with AAP.
> In malwa AAP has chopped akali vote bank more than congress but but in last phase of elections akalis made little recovery with dera support. I think congress might benefit from this scenario.
> @Prometheus what is report in majha area ?




Sujanpur seat in Pathankot district is going to BJP........the only seat that BJP will win in this elections.well thats sad...I was looking for wash out.
Batala seat is going to Ghuggi...........only seat in majha going to AAP......they have strong effect in Qadian and rajasansi seat....but i dout it would be enough to win

Bakki sari Congress party jeet rahi hai..........even Majitha seat is going to Lalli



cloud_9 said:


> I like how normal citizens are being labelled as Khalistanis!




bolo namo namo


----------



## arbit

Prometheus said:


> getting open support of thugs has made baptised sikhs and hardliners away from Akali dal to AAP............even hardcore Akalis sifted their support as soon as thugs announced the support.
> Sujanpur seat in Pathankot district is going to BJP........the only seat that BJP will win in this elections.well thats sad...I was looking for wash out.
> Batala seat is going to Ghuggi...........only seat in majha going to AAP......they have strong effect in Qadian and rajasansi seat....but i dout it would be enough to win
> 
> Bakki sari Congress party jeet rahi hai..........even Majitha seat is going to Lalli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bolo namo namo



Akalis might be incompetent and probably did harm the state, but the damage can be reversed. I believe Captain can and will deliver in the last innings of his political career, IF he wins. Which i believe he has a fair chance of. 

But, AAP will prepare the ground for the khalistanis to come back. That is not something to be scoffed at; peace returned to the state after a bloody period and its a pity if it were to revert to the same pit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

cloud_9 said:


> I like how normal citizens are being labelled as Khalistanis!



Just bcoz ur an aap supporter does not mean you have to be willfully blind. Even KPS Gill said the same thing. But Modiphobia has made people blind. AAP will ruin Punjab like they did Delhi.


----------



## Grevion

Star Wars said:


> Just bcoz ur an aap supporter does not mean you have to be willfully blind. Even KPS Gill said the same thing. But Modiphobia has made people blind. AAP will ruin Punjab like they did Delhi.


AAP all the way...
5 saal kejriwaal....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Grevion said:


> AAP all the way...
> 5 saal kejriwaal....



Dont do that chhote


----------



## Star Wars

Grevion said:


> AAP all the way...
> 5 saal kejriwaal....


probably not, congress seems really happy after Punjab.


----------



## Grevion

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Dont do that chhote


Hey how do you know my pet name....
It is AAP kranti in Punjab !


----------



## Star Wars

Also AAP likely to loose their deposits in Goa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

Star Wars said:


> probably not, congress seems really happy after Punjab.


AAP is coming in Punjab nd maybe in Goa too.
Congress is going to loose more states.


----------



## arbit

Star Wars said:


> Also AAP likely to loose their deposits in Goa.



AApke mooh me ghee shakkar bhai sahab!


----------



## Star Wars

Grevion said:


> AAP is coming in Punjab nd maybe in Goa too.
> Congress is going to loose more states.


Goa is saffron sweep, Punjab is Captain.


----------



## Grevion

Star Wars said:


> Goa is saffron sweep, Punjab is Captain.


No it's not.
Jhaduu will sweep in both the states.


----------



## noksss

Grevion said:


> AAP all the way...
> 5 saal kejriwaal....



The worst is yet to come for Punjab so forget about 5 years it will be true if Kejriwal rules for even 1 year so get ready to enjoy the show .


----------



## Star Wars

Grevion said:


> No it's not.
> Jhaduu will sweep in both the states.



Doubt it, Twitter congies r quiet happy with punjab. AAP is silent on goa, so its obvious.


----------



## Grevion

noksss said:


> The worst is yet to come for Punjab so forget about 5 years it will be true if Kejriwal rules for even 1 year so get ready to enjoy the show .


Don't underestimate the will power of the common man.....the golden days of Punjab are yet to come under AAP rule.


Star Wars said:


> Doubt it, Twitter congies r quiet happy with punjab. AAP is silent on goa, so its obvious.


BJP were celebrating after the polling in Delhi, we all know what happened.


----------



## Star Wars

Grevion said:


> BJP were celebrating after the polling in Delhi, we all know what happened.



Kahani mat banao.... It was obvious even b4 Delhi elections what cong was about to do...


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Just bcoz ur an aap supporter does not mean you have to be willfully blind. Even KPS Gill said the same thing. But Modiphobia has made people blind. AAP will ruin Punjab like they did Delhi.




a congi is talking about modiphobia u are just amazing 

btw good news for yeah.............BJP said they can win 3 seats in punjab.........just like in Delhi..check today tribune newspaper.......they can borrow scooter of Gadkari ji for their travels



Grevion said:


> AAP all the way...
> 5 saal kejriwaal....




yeah......Pholkha uncle for CM



arbit said:


> Akalis might be incompetent and probably did harm the state, but the damage can be reversed. I believe Captain can and will deliver in the last innings of his political career, IF he wins. Which i believe he has a fair chance of.
> 
> But, AAP will prepare the ground for the khalistanis to come back. That is not something to be scoffed at; peace returned to the state after a bloody period and its a pity if it were to revert to the same pit.




what peace??? Police is still killing sikhs in Punjab and no action taken against them

people are protesting daily to get basic rights.........and police is beating them mercilessly ...............there is no law and order ........crime has sky rocketted under rule of feku and friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> a congi is talking about modiphobia u are just amazing
> 
> btw good news for yeah.............BJP said they can win 3 seats in punjab.........just like in Delhi..check today tribune newspaper.......they can borrow scooter of Gadkari ji for their travels



I only support Captain, If you think Akali's were bad then wait until AAP takes over. Wan't to see the sort of excuses you come up with  Even Chottepur saw the real side of AAP and quit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Prometheus said:


> *what peace??? Police is still killing sikhs in Punjab and no action taken against them*
> 
> people are protesting daily to get basic rights.........and police is beating them mercilessly ...............there is no law and order ........crime has sky rocketted under rule of feku and friends



Oh boy here we go.

Why is Police killing Sikhs? And why?

If a criminal or terrorist happens to be a Sikh, is the police just supposed to let them go?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Star Wars said:


> Kahani mat banao.... It was obvious even b4 Delhi elections what cong was about to do...


I am not making them up.....BJP ko purn bahumat ka bharosa tha....opposition kahlane ke layak bhi nahi rahe.


----------



## Star Wars

Grevion said:


> I am not making them up.....BJP ko purn bahumat ka bharosa tha....opposition kahlane ke layak bhi nahi rahe.



Whats your point ? Delhi election is long gone...............


----------



## Grevion

Star Wars said:


> Yes,but word got out of Cong vote transfer during elections....


Acha to it was congress's fault.
AAP did well to divide the congress votes which the BJP couldn't do.


----------



## Star Wars

Grevion said:


> Acha to it was congress's fault.
> AAP did well to divide the congress votes which the BJP couldn't do.



Cong entire voterbase shifted to AAP, Go check the cong voteshare decrease and AAP voteshare increase. BJP voteshare was static...

Again, whats your point ? Why talk about Delhi ? UP, UTKD and GOA is confirmed


----------



## Grevion

Star Wars said:


> Again, whats your point ? Why talk about Delhi ?


Because what happened in Delhi will be repeated in Punjab and maybe in Goa too.

Waise m more interested in UP BJP must win there. It will be the final nail in the coffin of Maya Mulayam.


----------



## Star Wars

Grevion said:


> Because what happened in Delhi will be repeated in Punjab and maybe in Goa too.



Ponjab likely COng, Goa with BJP, nothing can change that now. Comparing Delhi to Goa is just plain dumb 



Grevion said:


> Waise m more interested in UP BJP must win there. It will be the final nail in the coffin of Maya Mulayam.



SP-Cong will collapse, fight is between BSP and BJP....


----------



## Prometheus

Roybot said:


> Oh boy here we go.
> 
> Why is Police killing Sikhs? And why?
> 
> If a criminal or terrorist happens to be a Sikh, is the police just supposed to let them go?




for ur blindness

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ice-firing-in-Punjab/articleshow/49351488.cms

I still believe everyone has a rite to protest peacefully .

Sikh organisations were holding protests against desecration of the Guru Granth Sahib....they were just praying........police fired on innocent people.........killing two persons and injuring many..............and police filled report that "UNIDENTIFIED POLICEMEN" killed them................wtf.........how can Police be unidentified??

WHY DO U THINK AKALIS LOST PANTHIC VOTES???? .......this was the biggest issue in the punjab....its been more then a year now................police is still unidentified ...........and feku bhakts says AAP will bring unrest in Punjab when their saffron govt is the reason behind the unrest

not everyone killed by police is a criminal or terrorist.
and if u want more news articles regarding this ....just try google...........

and on saparate note...Kejriwal spammed Radios with his recorded msg that he will find those unidentified policemen when came to power



Grevion said:


> I am not making them up.....BJP ko purn bahumat ka bharosa tha....opposition kahlane ke layak bhi nahi rahe.




they wont get even 3 seats in Punjab..........cycle se kaam chal jayega inka



Star Wars said:


> I only support Captain, If you think Akali's were bad then wait until AAP takes over. Wan't to see the sort of excuses you come up with  Even Chottepur saw the real side of AAP and quit.




u are a congi lover............just admit it

even @ranjeet knows this that u love congress and have a crush on priyanka gandhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> u are a congi lover............just admit it
> even @ranjeet knows this that u love congress and have a crush on priyanka gandhi



Priyanka Chatturvedi ....not Gandhi.....


----------



## Roybot

Prometheus said:


> for ur blindness
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ice-firing-in-Punjab/articleshow/49351488.cms
> 
> I still believe everyone has a rite to protest peacefully .
> 
> Sikh organisations were holding protests against desecration of the Guru Granth Sahib....they were just praying........police fired on innocent people.........killing two persons and injuring many..............and police filled report that "UNIDENTIFIED POLICEMEN" killed them................wtf.........how can Police be unidentified??
> 
> WHY DO U THINK AKALIS LOST PANTHIC VOTES???? .......this was the biggest issue in the punjab....its been more then a year now................police is still unidentified ...........and feku bhakts says AAP will bring unrest in Punjab when their saffron govt is the reason behind the unrest
> 
> not everyone killed by police is a criminal or terrorist.
> and if u want more news articles regarding this ....just try google...........



Cause no Hindu protester has ever been killed in police firing right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Star Wars said:


> Priyanka Chatturvedi ....not Gandhi.....




tharki 



Roybot said:


> Cause no Hindu protester has ever been killed in police firing right?




by unidentified policemen??

no


----------



## Star Wars

Prometheus said:


> by unidentified policemen??
> 
> no



Police in India use lethal force all the time. Its not the first time nor is it the last time people are going to get killed due to police firing. There is no Religious angle...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Prometheus said:


> by unidentified policemen??
> 
> no



Who said they were unidentified? And even if they were it hardly justifies the statement that "Sikhs were being killed by Police". You know very well who peddles this "Sikhs being persecuted by evil state" narrative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

Prometheus said:


> by unidentified policemen??


Unidentified Policeman?? That's the most stupidest statement ever by a state police. No wonder Punjab is in such a mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Star Wars said:


> UP, UTKD and GOA is confirmed



I really hope so buddy....esp for UP. I am going to wait for the fat lady to sing however. I learned that since Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Nilgiri said:


> I really hope so buddy....esp for UP. I am going to wait for the fat lady to sing however. I learned that since Bihar.



Bihar was a different monster, ground realities are entirely different. Only Way Bihar could be replicated is if SP-BSP and Cong came together...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Star Wars said:


> Bihar was a different monster, ground realities are entirely different. Only Way Bihar could be replicated is if SP-BSP and Cong came together...



Yah i am supporting BSP taking as many votes from SP-Congress as possible.

BTW there are rumors that JDU is warming up to BJP now, do JDU and BJP have a potential majority in Bihar if it comes to a fracture?


----------



## Star Wars

Nilgiri said:


> Yah i am supporting BSP taking as many votes from SP-Congress as possible.
> 
> BTW there are rumors that JDU is warming up to BJP now, do JDU and BJP have a potential majority in Bihar if it comes to a fracture?



IF BJP wins UP, Niku will do Ghar Wapsi. He knows 2019 win will end up with Niku getting a place in the Cabinet..

Either BJP will win 250+ or below 60. Yogi Adityanath is doing a wonderful job polarizing U.P and making this a Hindu Muslim issue. IF that Happens then 250+ is certian. He is the Defacto CM candidate...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YogaMudra

Star Wars said:


> IF BJP wins UP, Niku will do Ghar Wapsi. He knows 2019 win will end up with Niku getting a place in the Cabinet..
> 
> Either BJP will win 250+ or below 60. Yogi Adityanath is doing a wonderful job polarizing U.P and making this a Hindu Muslim issue. IF that Happens then 250+ is certian. He is the Defacto CM candidate...



With the Jat Mahasabha and now the Brahmin Mahasabha giving diktats to not vote for BJP , BJP UP strategy is faltering. 

Demonetisation has caused more anger than support for BJP. It's not an easy battle in any way.

OTOH Yogi Adityanath is a horrible choice for CM. He does not know the "D" of Development. 

He is a pure reactionary, not an original thinker.


----------



## Star Wars

YogaMudra said:


> With the Jat Mahasabha and now the Brahmin Mahasabha giving diktats to not vote for BJP , BJP UP strategy is faltering.



Jats and Brahmins support BJP, Jat Mahasaba and Brahmin mahasaba are going to do very little on the ground. Jats will neither vote for SP nor will they vote for useless RLD. Both Jats and Brahmins will only vote for BJP. Some of the Jats are not happy with BJP, but they don't have the choice..



YogaMudra said:


> Demonetisation has caused more anger than support for BJP. It's not an easy battle in any way.



Sorry, thats SP-Cong bullshit...



YogaMudra said:


> OTOH Yogi Adityanath is a horrible choice for CM. He does not know the "D" of Development.
> He is a pure reactionary, not an original thinker.



Irrelevant right now, He has a huge support base among Brahmins, OBC's and Dalits...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YogaMudra

I just spoke to my driver while driving down from Delhi to UP and he was against BJP and Demonetisation. A Hindu driver and a hanuman bhakth. 

That is news from the ground. 

UP people are naturally corrupt and they are not so thrilled by the efforts to end corruption. Corruption is a way of life in UP and Modi is disrupting their way of life with no visible benefit to them, not to mention the crazy hardship where banks siphoned off the new notes to politicians , babu's and other rich men in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828271696004145152
Ye bekarari besabab nahi ghalib!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828258509363912704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828767826873839616


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828880462399418368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828881569095917568


Kathin_Singh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828767826873839616



Jats are most likely to vote for Trump than SP.....


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Star Wars said:


> Jats are most likely to vote for Trump than SP.....




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828800183987216385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828765877818576900


----------



## noksss

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828880462399418368
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828881569095917568
> 
> 
> Jats are most likely to vote for Trump than SP.....



So congress is getting majority I guess for the first time we are all happy for the congress win  that's how dangerous AAP has become . Hoping for this to be true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

It looks like AAP is going to win or will be the second largest party in Punjab. 

BTW is this will be the last term of Pranab as the President? Who will replace him? Any ideas people?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Grevion said:


> It looks like AAP is going to win or will be the second largest party in Punjab.
> 
> BTW is this will be the last term of Pranab as the President? Who will replace him? Any ideas people?



Advani may be ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Advani may be ???


 Advani might dismiss Modi and make himself PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grevion

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Advani may be ???


A "Margdarshak" cannot become a "Mahamahim"

Manmohan Singh maybe.....P


----------



## Star Wars

Grevion said:


> It looks like AAP is going to win or will be the second largest party in Punjab.
> 
> BTW is this will be the last term of Pranab as the President? Who will replace him? Any ideas people?



Bring Kalam back from the Grave....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YogaMudra

Star Wars said:


> Bring Kalam back from the Grave....



1.25 Billion people and we still need to dig up somebody from his Grave ? 

Sharad Pawar would make a great President. 

It would also make BJP strong in maharashtra.


----------



## noksss

*Over Rs 16,200 crore in black money has been detected by the government after investigations on global leaks about Indians stashing funds abroad, Parliament was informed on Monday.*

*"As a result of systematic investigations, undisclosed income of about Rs 8,200 crore (including protective assessment of income of Rs 1,497 crore) has been brought to tax in last about 2 years on account of deposits made in unreported foreign bank accounts in HSBC.*

"Further, about Rs 8,000 crore of credits in the undisclosed foreign accounts of Indians, whose names were disclosed by the International Consortium of Investigative Journalists (ICIJ), have been detected," finance minister Arun Jaitleysaid in a written reply to the Rajya Sabha.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...00-crore-black-money/articleshow/57022891.cms



*Fiber Optics/Road/House Construction/Broad Guage*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Akhilesh, Modi and Rahul Gandhi as Raees

https://video.scroll.in/828722/watc...onger-know-which-politician-is-shah-rukh-khan


----------



## noksss

OPS has become a mass leader overnight he has done the right move at the right time . All those sidelined by sasikala is now supporting OPS and congress is alleging that BJP is behind the scene if that is the case then I would say well played BJP have to wait and watch how the situation unfolds

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YogaMudra

About GST and a few others questions on the economy by Dr. Swamy,


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829316280402468865

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829316280402468865


Double is enough. Shouldnt be too greedy or get hopes too up. Though their record is very good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

cloud_9 said:


> I like how normal citizens are being labelled as Khalistanis!



This is nothing bro, i have seen people in real life, congressi supporters (calling themselves liberals). They say the whole state was khalistan and go ahead to justify action was IG took and also justify riots after she died, saying they were all khalistan terrorists so they deserved it.

Such are the liberals. Crying for votes in day and something else at night.


Grevion said:


> Don't underestimate the will power of the common man.....the golden days of Punjab are yet to come under AAP rule.
> 
> BJP were celebrating after the polling in Delhi, we all know what happened.



Before anyone judges anything. I am a BJP supporter.
AAP should get chance in one of the state.
Let people see what AAP can do or not do.
Delhi ended up complaining and is realizing, there is "chod_na kam chillana jyada" by Kejriwal ji and his party.
Hopefully Kejriwal ji will not let other states down.
People have the right to know, what he can really do and not.

regards;



Nilgiri said:


> I really hope so buddy....esp for UP. I am going to wait for the fat lady to sing however. I learned that since Bihar.



fat lady? Samjhe nahi ji.



YogaMudra said:


> I just spoke to my driver while driving down from Delhi to UP and he was against BJP and Demonetisation. A Hindu driver and a hanuman bhakth.
> 
> That is news from the ground.
> 
> UP people are naturally corrupt and they are not so thrilled by the efforts to end corruption. Corruption is a way of life in UP and Modi is disrupting their way of life with no visible benefit to them, not to mention the crazy hardship where banks siphoned off the new notes to politicians , babu's and other rich men in UP.



I agree 100% with last para.
I visited as a tourist and saw it first hand.
No wonder y it is bimaru, keeps electing sp or bsp, have high expectations from GOI but when it comes to own contribution we see their real face.
Sorry to say this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crixus

Any predictions for UP and other elections ?


Soumitra said:


> Double is enough. Shouldnt be too greedy or get hopes too up. Though their record is very good


----------



## Josef K

Soumitra said:


> Double is enough. Shouldnt be too greedy or get hopes too up. Though their record is very good



5forty3 predicted the Bihar elections results relatively accurately when every other pollster was saying the opposite(Even c-voter got it wrong then). This in fact, when 5forty3+swarajyamag were considered to be right-leaning. But they did prove right-leaning doesn't necessarily mean publishing false predictions.



Crixus said:


> Any predictions for UP and other elections ?



See the post above his. Praveen Patil's (of 5forty3) tweet is quoted. But triple century for who? The tweet doesn't say if it's for BJP or SP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

Soumitra said:


> Double is enough. Shouldnt be too greedy or get hopes too up. Though their record is very good



Post their predictions


----------



## livingdead

any predictions for punjab?


----------



## Star Wars



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## noksss

@JanjaWeed @Roybot @Star Wars @ranjeet @Levina @Rain Man 

Guys congress is spreading this video as a evidence of Smriti Irani's fast until death remark 10 years before . I couldn't see any sink between the lip movement and audio in the background If its true the congress is getting desperate 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829533283805515779

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

noksss said:


> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Star Wars @ranjeet @Levina @Rain Man
> 
> Guys congress is spreading this video as a evidence of Smriti Irani's fast until death remark 10 years before . I couldn't see any sink between the lip movement and audio in the background If its true the congress is getting desperate
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829533283805515779



Its such a treat watching the once Mighty Congress and Gandhi family who even treated the PM worse than their pet dog now wallow , bow , beg and plead with local parties to get a minor space even in state elections..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

If this happens that will be big boost for 2019 and UP will get some relief from Goondas ...well its possibility as next past some election people voted for majority and single largest party easily get the majority...


Star Wars said:


> View attachment 375754


----------



## Star Wars

Crixus said:


> If this happens that will be big boost for 2019 and UP will get some relief from Goondas ...well its possibility as next past some election people voted for majority and single largest party easily get the majority...




Nitish will do Ghar Wapsi, if that happens, Congress can forget 2019...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Lalu and sons are the biggest dent in his whole carrer ...hope he will be ....hope we get one of the best leaders back


Star Wars said:


> Nitish will do Ghar Wapsi, if that happens, Congress can forget 2019...


----------



## noksss

Star Wars said:


> Its such a treat watching the once Mighty Congress and Gandhi family who even treated the PM worse than their pet dog now wallow , bow , beg and plead with local parties to get a minor space even in state elections..



Congress current state give me the happiness of a Friday night in a beach with a bunch of cold beers and a russian girl next to me  . Have u checked the video do you see any sink between background and the lip movement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 375754


The full article

http://5forty3.in/implement/archivesIndividualPost.php?id=31

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arbit

Star Wars said:


> Nitish will do Ghar Wapsi, if that happens, Congress can forget 2019...



Ghar wapisi or not, its over for congress. Who in his right mind would vote for pappu as prime minister. 
On another note its gonna be difficult for Nitish too in 2019 Loksabha elections. VS elections are a different matter, people are electing a leader at a local level, but in LS its gonna be Modi all the way. More so with Modi as a known and proven entity in national level politics. 
Who can beat him? Nitish doesnt have the charisma or the oratory or the mass appeal. Its no contest.


----------



## Crixus

Article is real explaining and i like this part the most :

They say Akhilesh is most powerful but the 32% popularity of 3 BJP leaders is enough to counter this argument







Soumitra said:


> The full article
> 
> http://5forty3.in/implement/archivesIndividualPost.php?id=31

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Star Wars said:


> Nitish will do Ghar Wapsi, if that happens, Congress can forget 2019...





arbit said:


> Ghar wapisi or not, its over for congress. Who in his right mind would vote for pappu as prime minister.
> On another note its gonna be difficult for Nitish too in 2019 Loksabha elections. VS elections are a different matter, people are electing a leader at a local level, but in LS its gonna be Modi all the way. More so with Modi as a known and proven entity in national level politics.
> Who can beat him? Nitish doesnt have the charisma or the oratory or the mass appeal. Its no contest.



I have already predicted what Nitish's gameplan is in 2019 and why he is cosyng up to Modi



Soumitra said:


> NiKu has understood Lalu will screw him. He is eyeing Delhi in 2019
> 
> I think his calculations are
> 
> No of BJP seats in 2019
> 1 > 250 - Senior Cabinet Position
> 2 200 - 250 Deputy PM under Modi
> 3 175 - 200 Deputy PM under Sushma/AJ/Any other leader
> 4 < 175 Third Front PM with outside Congress Support


----------



## Crixus

May be i missed your post can you repost it regarding your views regarding 2019 game plan


Soumitra said:


> I have already predicted what Nitish's gameplan is in 2019 and why he is cosyng up to Modi


----------



## skyisthelimit

Crixus said:


> If this happens that will be big boost for 2019 and UP will get some relief from Goondas ...well its possibility as next past some election people voted for majority and single largest party easily get the majority...



If BJP wins... they have to prove a lot of things such as law and order, take up roads n infra in villages.
Bring goondas on leash.

To get good amount of seats in 2019 elections or repeat similar performance.
BJP should get at least 320 seats on its own in 2019 to have brute majority, so Modi ji can take tough decisions.

I hope BJP wins UP 250 seats at least.



Star Wars said:


> Nitish will do Ghar Wapsi, if that happens, Congress can forget 2019...



I think so, but cannot say. Ego is much bigger.

Maybe that is why JDU is not contesting in UP, to avoid OBC votes drifting away from BJP, thus avoid damaging BJP chances. He is not even there for any campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Bro ... I have seen curfuews in Barelly ...where you to call police o that they can secort you to railway station in night ... BJP is better then other options and in 2019 India dose not have any options , if Modi lost in 2019 then India will be in worse state then the rule of MMS.


skyisthelimit said:


> If BJP wins... they have to prove a lot of things such as law and order, take up roads n infra in villages.
> Bring goondas on leash.
> 
> To get good amount of seats in 2019 elections or repeat similar performance.
> BJP should get at least 320 seats on its own in 2019 to have brute majority, so Modi ji can take tough decisions.
> 
> I hope BJP wins UP 250 seats at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I think so, but cannot say. Ego is much bigger.
> 
> Maybe that is why JDU is not contesting in UP, to avoid OBC votes drifting away from BJP, thus avoid damaging BJP chances. He is not even there for any campaign.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Crixus said:


> Bro ... I have seen curfuews in Barelly ...where you to call police o that they can secort you to railway station in night ... BJP is better then other options and in 2019 India dose not have any options , if Modi lost in 2019 then India will be in worse state then the rule of MMS.



yes i agree, but hope public also understands this.
If they would have, they would never elect RJD in Bihar, SP or BSP in UP and Mamta in Bengal.
Unfortunately people do understand but forget while pressing the vote button.

BJP should win 2017 UP and 2019. Hopefully the bitch dies away by 2024. Then we will see the real infighting and deserters in congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

noksss said:


> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Star Wars @ranjeet @Levina @Rain Man
> 
> Guys congress is spreading this video as a evidence of Smriti Irani's fast until death remark 10 years before . I couldn't see any sink between the lip movement and audio in the background If its true the congress is getting desperate
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829533283805515779




Have no doubt that Smriti Irani threatened fast unto death if Modi didn't resign from CM's post.
After the elections of 2014,she confessed that she was mislead by some and later realised it's all part of the paid news.
This is recorded in an interview with Rahul kanwal in Seedhi baat aired on AAJ TAK.
That video is now deleted by Aaj Tak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Levina said:


> Have no doubt that Smriti Irani threatened fast unto death if Modi didn't resign from CM's post.
> After the elections of 2014,she confessed that she was mislead by some and later realised it's all part of the paid news.
> This is recorded in an interview with Rahul kanwal in Seedhi baat aired on AAJ TAK.
> That video is now deleted by Aaj Tak.



U mean the video where she confessed to be misguided? Btw congress couldn't counter her arguments and resorting to this old video again and again for all her tweets . Their behavior reminds me of our western neighbors nuclear threat in almost every argument we make

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Crixus said:


> May be i missed your post can you repost it regarding your views regarding 2019 game plan


NiKu has understood Lalu will screw him. He is eyeing Delhi in 2019

I think his calculations are 

No of BJP seats in 2019
1 > 250 - Senior Cabinet Position
2 200 - 250 Deputy PM under Modi
3 175 - 200 Deputy PM under Sushma/AJ/Any other leader
4 < 175 Third Front PM with outside Congress Support

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> He is eyeing Delhi in 2019



What you mean by this? You think he plans to fight against or alongside Modi then?

Because by helping Modi to win UP today, doesnt that make the former much harder for him?

EDIT: NVM I read your whole post, I get what you are saying now


----------



## Crixus

BJP will get majority in 2019 too so no need of Nitish , after CM the most suitable post will be deputy PM ... I can easily surrender my citizenship before 2019 , I am waiting just to vote one more time in 2019  ......... Hope he will remain our PM till 2029


Soumitra said:


> NiKu has understood Lalu will screw him. He is eyeing Delhi in 2019
> 
> I think his calculations are
> 
> No of BJP seats in 2019
> 1 > 250 - Senior Cabinet Position
> 2 200 - 250 Deputy PM under Modi
> 3 175 - 200 Deputy PM under Sushma/AJ/Any other leader
> 4 < 175 Third Front PM with outside Congress Support

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Offered without comment

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> Offered without comment



This morning, I got up at night....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Can you anyone here explain me why this so called great Anti-corruption crusader is hell bent on installing Sasikala who is corrupt to core and a big time mafia . Sasikala's husband is operating the Delhi lobby through Susu Samy whom swamy claims to be anti-national. This goes to show that this @ss simply wants to stay in limelight by projecting the image of an anti-corruption crusader but the reality is he is simply a egoist idiot who targets anyone whom he don't like or support anyone whom he like despite them being corrupt or anti-national


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829695509682061313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829868368115138561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829562297324408832

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TISSOT

noksss said:


> Can you anyone here explain me why this so called great Anti-corruption crusader is hell bent on installing Sasikala who is corrupt to core and a big time mafia . Sasikala's husband is operating the Delhi lobby through Susu Samy whom swamy claims to be anti-national. This goes to show that this @ss simply wants to stay in limelight by projecting the image of an anti-corruption crusader but the reality is he is simply a egoist idiot who targets anyone whom he don't like or support anyone whom he like despite them being corrupt or anti-national
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829695509682061313
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829868368115138561
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829562297324408832



Why don't you ask "susu swamy" directly ?  

Or does that take away your luxury of wanting to abuse him for his views and then claim moral victory ?

BJP in Assam,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

TISSOT said:


> Why don't you ask "susu swamy" directly ?
> 
> Or does that take away your luxury of wanting to abuse him for his views and then claim moral victory ?
> 
> BJP in Assam,



Moral victory for me  and regarding my question to him its already done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829890100435701761
Can you answer the question now?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TISSOT

noksss said:


> Moral victory for me  and regarding my question to him its already done
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829890100435701761
> Can you answer the question now?



Why should I answer the question you moron ...... I am not Dr. Swamy  

Wait for him to reply and don't get your panties in a twist.


----------



## noksss

TISSOT said:


> Why should I answer the question you moron ...... I am not Dr. Swamy
> 
> Wait for him to reply and don't get your panties in a twist.



OK Genius  I will wait


----------



## TISSOT

noksss said:


> OK Genius  I will wait



Good for you  ........... anything else ?


----------



## Nilgiri

Jeez knock it off you two...lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

noksss said:


> Can you anyone here explain me why this so called great Anti-corruption crusader is hell bent on installing Sasikala



If Sasikala is installed as CM before the verdict is out (btw, please check who is on the list of plaintiffs on that case), and the verdict comes out against her (which is the most likely scenario, which Swamy knows because, again, do check the plaintiffs on that case) that will result in another "leaderless" crisis for AIADMK. No more OPS to lead the party while being trustworthy. The next tall leaders who carry any weight are wolves who will rip apart the party when Sasi is gone. That should create a vacuum for BJP to enter the state (remember, AIADMK was always the soft-Hindutva party whose presence didn't give BJP enough room in the state).

You and I think like normal people. Swamy thinks like a criminal mastermind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TISSOT

Josef K said:


> You and I think like normal people. Swamy thinks like a * criminal mastermind. *



Its called Strategic Thinking


----------



## davidporaz38

BUY ORIGINAL,TOEFL,IELTS,TOEIC,PASSPORT,ID CARDS,VISA,DRIVING LICENSE
Apply for a genuine registered passport, visa, driver license, identity cards, marriage certificates, diplomas, etc.We are unique producers of high quality data base registered citizenship documents with the best duplicating machines and holograms, drivers license, Identity cards, original data base registered passports, biometric passports, Stamps, school diplomas,IELTS und TOEFL, ESOL visas, tourist and business visa and other products for a number of countries like:United Kingdom, USA, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, Canada, Italy, Switzerland, Finland, France, Germany, Israel, Mexico, Netherlands, Romania, Poland, Cyprus, Dubai, Ukraine, Sweden,Norway, Portugal, Lithuania, Russia, Hungary, Denmarck, Portugal, Austria, Australia, Cambodia, Croatia,South Africa, Spain, Japan, China and etc. Our team has years of experience using high quality equipment and materials to produce fake documents being registered by our insiders working in the various agencies.


WE DO OFFER A LEGITIMATE SERVICE:
we offer a service to help you through to meet your goals, we can help you with:
•Getting real government issued Identity card,
•A new social security number SSN (verifiable with the SSA),
•Checking and saving accounts for your new Identity card,
•Credit cards
•Relocation
•Biometric Passports
•Construction and obtaining identification documents,
•Coaching services available

BUY ORIGINAL,TOEFL,IELTS,TOEIC,PASSPORT,ID CARDS,VISA,DRIVING LICENSE
Apply for a genuine registered passport, visa, driver license, identity cards, marriage certificates, diplomas, etc.We are unique producers of high quality data base registered citizenship documents with the best duplicating machines and holograms, drivers license, Identity cards, original data base registered passports, biometric passports, Stamps, school diplomas,IELTS und TOEFL, ESOL visas, tourist and business visa and other products for a number of countries like:United Kingdom, USA, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, Canada, Italy, Switzerland, Finland, France, Germany, Israel, Mexico, Netherlands, Romania, Poland, Cyprus, Dubai, Ukraine, Sweden,Norway, Portugal, Lithuania, Russia, Hungary, Denmarck, Portugal, Austria, Australia, Cambodia, Croatia,South Africa, Spain, Japan, China and etc. Our team has years of experience using high quality equipment and materials to produce fake documents being registered by our insiders working in the various agencies.


WE DO OFFER A LEGITIMATE SERVICE:
we offer a service to help you through to meet your goals, we can help you with:
•Getting real government issued Identity card,
•A new social security number SSN (verifiable with the SSA),
•Checking and saving accounts for your new Identity card,
•Credit cards
•Relocation
•Biometric Passports
•Construction and obtaining identification documents,
•Coaching services available


----------



## noksss

Josef K said:


> If Sasikala is installed as CM before the verdict is out (btw, please check who is on the list of plaintiffs on that case), and the verdict comes out against her (which is the most likely scenario, which Swamy knows because, again, do check the plaintiffs on that case) that will result in another "leaderless" crisis for AIADMK. No more OPS to lead the party while being trustworthy. The next tall leaders who carry any weight are wolves who will rip apart the party when Sasi is gone. That should create a vacuum for BJP to enter the state (remember, AIADMK was always the soft-Hindutva party whose presence didn't give BJP enough room in the state).
> 
> You and I think like normal people. Swamy thinks like a criminal mastermind.



Dude if Swamy is helping the BJP cause thing about the below actions

1) Why is the governor delaying the ceremony if its gonna be advantage BJP

2) Why has Swamy complained to the President about the governor delaying the ceremony

3) Why does the Modi-Shah duo backs OPS if they consider sasikala is gonna help their cause ( *Please remember they have removed all the bureaucrats who helped Sasikala through IT raid (chief secretary, and 2 others) and also for the Jallikattu issue Modi refused a meeting with the person sent by sasikala*)

4) How did you conclude that the party will break of sasi is not there ? (*The real mastermind on all this is Natarajan (Sasikala Husband) do u think he will let the party break when he has control over it ? the simple reason being u r talking about the group which killed a CM and within 2 months they took over every thing from the party to the government . Also if you notice one more thing Natarjan was in Apollo hospital exactly before this whole drama started he is literally executing the plan both in the state using his family and in the Centre using Swamy . *)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

noksss said:


> Dude if Swamy is helping the BJP cause thing about the below actions
> 
> 1) Why is the governor delaying the ceremony if its gonna be advantage BJP
> 
> 2) Why has Swamy complained to the President about the governor delaying the ceremony
> 
> 3) Why does the Modi-Shah duo backs OPS if they consider sasikala is gonna help their cause ( *Please remember they have removed all the bureaucrats who helped Sasikala through IT raid (chief secretary, and 2 others) and also for the Jallikattu issue Modi refused a meeting with the person sent by sasikala*)
> 
> 4) How did you conclude that the party will break of sasi is not there ? (*The real mastermind on all this is Natarajan (Sasikala Husband) do u think he will let the party break when he has control over it ? the simple reason being u r talking about the group which killed a CM and within 2 months they took over every thing from the party to the government . Also if you notice one more thing Natarjan was in Apollo hospital exactly before this whole drama started he is literally executing the plan both in the state using his family and in the Centre using Swamy . *)



I never said, the BJP is planning this. I only said Swamy is planning this. Swamy does so many stuff that he deems will help the cause (whatever that might be - personal, for the party or the nation) and he doesn't really act in co-ordination with someone bigger than him(in this case, that would be the party itself). Remember his statements on the CEA (incumbent and former) while the government had to repeatedly clarify that his statements on Rajan or Subramanian are his alone and not the govt. or party's opinions? Swamy is a maverick. Why he does what he does, we can only guess. Modi/Shah might back OPS with the next 4 or 5 moves on the Chess game in mind. Swamy would back Sasikala with the checkmate in mind.

Having got that out of the way, I think the first 3 of your points have been addressed already.

Point 4: *The real mastermind on all this is Natarajan (Sasikala Husband) do u think he will let the party break when he has control over it *

Natarajan is overrated. Natarajan has the cunningness, but there is not even the smallest shred of acceptability for him among cadres. If you think the cadres are upset now, wait till you see Sasi goes to jail and Natarajan takes over. As of now the only reason they (Mannargudi mafia) are projecting Sasikala is that they know she is their last remaining link who can be projected as Jaya's successors - if not now, at least over time. However if she is gone, they will have to face the wrath of the entire party and functionaries - even the cadres who support Sasi now for the sake of not letting the party break apart, will certainly desert or even worse fight back when the Mannargudi mafia is in the limelight. Sasi is who shields them from all this. With Sasi gone, they have to place an acceptable face to the party. Who remains? Thambidurai, Sengottaiyan & Kannappan(forgetting his defection and return) (Ponnaiyan is forever the underdog. My dad recently joked about him. He was transportation minister in the govt. when my dad was in college. He is still this minister or that minister with no big ambitions). Now do you think Thambidurai, Sengottaiyan or Kannappan will ever let the mafia control them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Soumitra said:


> NiKu has understood Lalu will screw him. He is eyeing Delhi in 2019
> 
> I think his calculations are
> 
> No of BJP seats in 2019
> 1 > 250 - Senior Cabinet Position
> 2 200 - 250 Deputy PM under Modi
> 3 175 - 200 Deputy PM under Sushma/AJ/Any other leader
> 4 < 175 Third Front PM with outside Congress Support



All in all, essentially he is a thorough opportunist!

Then why do I see many of us here eagerly waiting for his ghar-wapsi? So that he can gain back door entry and stab NDA in the back?

Any person who chooses to side with a convicted corrupt and criminal like Lalu over his coalition partners merely for his ego and political gains doesn't deserve a second chance in my book. NDA would be well-advised to remember the adage - once bitten, twice shy!

Not to forget, this dude's DNA is _thoroughly (pseudo) secular_ and simply doesn't match with that of NDA. He is more likely to break NDA from within.

I would rather see NDA in opposition chair than to live under his boots should they not get majority on their own.

As for Bihar, I think NDA should write it off from their book, liquidate their state presence and look elsewhere to make up for the deficit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

kadamba-warrior said:


> As for Bihar, I think NDA should write it off from their book, liquidate their state presence and look elsewhere to make up for the deficit.



Agree with rest of your post. But we have to fight the good fight everywhere. Can never give up. BJP after all got more votes than any other party in Bihar too. They just couldn't fend off the whole alliance against them, just like Caesar couldn't on the steps of the Roman Senate.

Remember keeping the goons occupied in their home states means they cannot launch offensives in other states that easily or in LS elections etc.

BJP must not surrender an inch of hard won territory anywhere...or make such surrender very dear indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nilgiri said:


> Agree with rest of your post. But we have to fight the good fight everywhere. Can never give up. BJP after all got more votes than any other party in Bihar too. They just couldn't fend off the whole alliance against them, just like Caesar couldn't on the steps of the Roman Senate.
> 
> Remember keeping the goons occupied in their home states means they cannot launch offensives in other states that easily or in LS elections etc.
> 
> BJP must not surrender an inch of hard won territory anywhere...or make such surrender very dear indeed!



I know, but I am just frustrated at the choice Biharis have made for themselves. Anywhere else, it would have been a no-brainer. That's why I find it hard to muster my sympathy for poverty and lawlessness in Bihar even though not all of them voted for it.

I want Biharis to enjoy full term of an administration led by Sushasan babu with Lalu and his coterie pulling the strings from behind. If Lalu, being the senior partner, screws NiKu in the end, that's his own doing. Why should NDA bail him out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

kadamba-warrior said:


> Why should NDA bail him out?



I get your sentiment, I truly do...and I personally agree with it too.

If it were a classroom or office, the choices would be obvious and clearcut just like you have described.

But the thing is this is millions upon millions of people's livelihoods and betterment at stake. BJP just cannot ignore that. They will bring NiKu back into the fold (when he approaches them), not for any redemption/love towards him, but to be able to improve millions of lives of Indian citizens (and thus ensure even better for their children)...because only BJP sees and truly feels the long term benefit of ensuring everyone in India prospers to their potential....whether BJP/NDA or whatever 3 letter party acronym survives to see that day. They will not blindly give NiKu any keys to power however, he will be used just like he used NDA earlier. That I am certain of. But that fate for NiKu, is one he knows deep down is a better one compared to being stuck with Laloo. His experiment simply did not work, he took a big gamble on it and it will not pay off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOSSIT

Picture of the "Honourable" Chief justice Khehar of the Supreme Court who has asked for proof that Criminals knew That what they did was indeed a Crime. 


The second man who has mastered the art of taking a bath with a raincoat (After Manmohan singh). 







*"...........The Supreme Court on Friday dismissed a plea filed by a lawyers’ body seeking a stay on the appointment of Jagdish Singh Khehar as the next Chief Justice of India." *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Star Wars said:


> Just bcoz ur an aap supporter does not mean you have to be willfully blind. Even KPS Gill said the same thing. But Modiphobia has made people blind. AAP will ruin Punjab like they did Delhi.


LOL!Says a non-Punjabi!Your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Hello,
Anybody from UP here?
I see in news 64% voting in West UP today.

Any guess who is leading from here on?

Hope BJP wins UP this time. Time to put SP and BSP back in shelves.

Thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

skyisthelimit said:


> Hello,
> Anybody from UP here?
> I see in news 64% voting in West UP today.
> 
> Any guess who is leading from here on?
> 
> Hope BJP wins UP this time. Time to put SP and BSP back in shelves.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Lots of diverging views on SM. Higher voting percentage would have benefited BJP as it is indicative of polarization. 64% IMO does not indicate the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arbit

skyisthelimit said:


> Hello,
> Anybody from UP here?
> I see in news 64% voting in West UP today.
> 
> Any guess who is leading from here on?
> 
> Hope BJP wins UP this time. Time to put SP and BSP back in shelves.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Can speak for Agra. The feedback from my friends and relatives is BJP all the way. Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fireurimagination

Both BJP and BSP claiming the first round of polling, SP-Cong are silent. Now it seems as if BJP is fighting against BSP and not SP-Cong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

indiatester said:


> Lots of diverging views on SM. Higher voting percentage would have benefited BJP as it is indicative of polarization. 64% IMO does not indicate the same.





arbit said:


> Can speak for Agra. The feedback from my friends and relatives is BJP all the way. Fingers crossed.



I am also on twitter. I see arungiri and rohinisingh tweeting BJP wont get beyond 25 seats in 1st phase. They are very happy to show that alliance will get more than expected because alliance was weakest in west UP. Strange that hatred for BJP means support anyone else, no matter what they bring or don't bring on table.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anish

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1354602704599415


----------



## Star Wars

Phase 1 goes to bjp. Should expect minimum 45 seats.

Media supported sp cong, bsp did well. Muslims confused on the ground.

Rohini singh and her catory are payed presstitutes. Ignore them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

Star Wars said:


> Phase 1 goes to bjp. Should expect minimum 45 seats.
> 
> Media supported sp cong, bsp did well. Muslims confused on the ground.
> 
> Rohini singh and her catory are payed presstitutes. Ignore them.



Lets hope so.
We do not want another Bihar type situation/result.
Otherwise things start changing and tide starts changing with everyone ganging behind pappu and claiming him to be success.


----------



## Nilgiri

http://5forty3.in/implement/stateMAPm_MAPiUP1.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Nilgiri said:


> http://5forty3.in/implement/stateMAPm_MAPiUP1.php


BJP seems to be ahead but second no is BSP not SP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

skyisthelimit said:


> Lets hope so.
> We do not want another Bihar type situation/result.
> Otherwise things start changing and tide starts changing with everyone ganging behind pappu and claiming him to be success.



Dude for the Bihar type to return SP+BSP has to come together so we can safely assume that Bihar type wont be repeated here . The fight is now between BJP and BSP and with BSP giving such great promise coupled with a good manifesto of BJP and Modi factor i feel BJP will win this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


>



Difference is also one is disowned and will be punished and never was in any major position of power...the other is seen as secularist credentialism and remains in charge of a massive city.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Nilgiri said:


> Difference is also one is disowned and will be punished and never was in any major position of power...the other is seen as secularist credentialism and remains in charge of a massive city.



Liberals : He is a Hindu terrorist and our claim of RSS/BJP being a terrorist organization is vindicated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

SP is collapsing, esp after the recent rape issue with SP mla.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyisthelimit

Nilgiri said:


> http://5forty3.in/implement/stateMAPm_MAPiUP1.php



In last week some secular opinion poll company guys have trolled him, going to extent to labeling his data loopsided and favoring BJP.
Secular brigade attack.



Star Wars said:


> SP is collapsing, esp after the recent rape issue with SP mla.



BJP should make it a big issue...ask question to UP CM on women security via newspaper adverts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Josef K

https://thewire.in/107973/dainik-jagran-exit-poll-uttar-pradesh-ec-defiance/

Secular whining aside, how trustworthy is Dainik Jagran?


----------



## noksss

Star Wars said:


> SP is collapsing, esp after the recent rape issue with SP mla.





skyisthelimit said:


> In last week some secular opinion poll company guys have trolled him, going to extent to labeling his data loopsided and favoring BJP.
> Secular brigade attack.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP should make it a big issue...ask question to UP CM on women security via newspaper adverts.



The girl is killed by this goon and look at the audacity of this moron he killed the girl when his constituency Sultanpur is going to the polls in the fifth phase on February 27. And as usual Media is behaving like a loyal dog to Congress-SP


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nd-dead-in-sultanpur/articleshow/57135618.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

HUGE NEWS:

*SC upholds Sasikala's conviction in disproportionate assets case.*
Sasikala to be taken into custody to serve out the remaining quantum of her 4-year jail term.

===========

Phew!

BJP please make inroads into AIADMK please with OPS help. Whole structure is rotten and needs to be cleaned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Star Wars said:


> SP is collapsing, esp after the recent rape issue with SP mla.



Yeah SP is collapsing and BSP is collapsing .Everything is collapsing expect BJP.

*Uttar Pradesh elections 2017: Editor of Jagran.com arrested for violating EC guidelines*


Read it 

http://m.indiatoday.in/story/uttar-...ection-who-is-winning-10-points/1/881093.html

BJP is losing and SP is a big winner in 1st phase .


----------



## noksss

FINAL TALLY of Odisha's Zila Panchayat elections in phase 1:

BJP - 75
BJD - 94
Congress -11
Others 14

http://postcard.news/massive-victory-bjp-odisha-panchayat-polls-congress-decimated-completely/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## temujin

*Rohith Vemula not a Dalit, says collector; Andhra govt to cancel SC certificate
*
It’s now official. The Andhra Pradesh government has decided to declare Rohith Vemula, the research scholar of University of Hyderabad whose suicide in January 2016 triggered a nationwide uproar, as belonging to the Other Backward Classes (OBC) and that he was not a Dalit.

The government has also decided to cancel the Scheduled Caste certificate “fraudulently” obtained by Rohith and his mother Radhika Vemula.

Before doing so, the government on Monday served a show cause notice on Radhika as to why she cannot be declared as belonging to the Vaddera community, which falls under the OBC category.

If she still claims she is a Dalit, she should prove her claim with valid documents to that effect within two weeks.

Guntur district collector Kantilal Dande told HT that the District-Level Scrutiny Committee (DLSC), which had gone into a review petition challenging the Dalit status of Rohith Vemula, made a detailed inquiry at the field level and submitted a report stating that neither he nor his mother were Dalits and that they had obtained the SC certificate by fraudulent means.

“Based on the DLSC report, we have decided to cancel the Dalit certificate fraudulently obtained by Rohith and his mother and declare them as belonging to OBC community. As part of the procedure, we have served a notice on Radhika to prove her claim of Dalit within 15 days. Otherwise, she and Rohith would be declared as OBCs,” Dande said.

Apparently, the notice was served on Radhika in an apparent move to avoid any possible legal hassles in future.

Radhika’s other son, Raja Vemula, confirmed that she had received the notice from the Guntur administration.

“They gave her two weeks’ time to prove that she indeed belonged to SC community and not an OBC. We are consulting our lawyers to study the notice and give a proper reply,” Raja told HT.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...d-as-an-obc/story-kflGppKb0Exg5pEPc9qW3K.html

Why is the sickular brigade quiet about this?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Kathin_Singh said:


> Yeah SP is collapsing and BSP is collapsing .Everything is collapsing expect BJP.
> 
> *Uttar Pradesh elections 2017: Editor of Jagran.com arrested for violating EC guidelines*
> 
> 
> Read it
> 
> http://m.indiatoday.in/story/uttar-...ection-who-is-winning-10-points/1/881093.html
> 
> BJP is losing and SP is a big winner in 1st phase .



SP cannot win 1st Phase- at best It can damage BSP's chances there- two things have happened-

1-RLD has cut in to BJP's vote chunk(51%) in 2014- It many not be winning many seats but It has damaged BJP's chances in key seats of the Jat belt districts-

2-SP has cut into BSP's Muslim vote share- however they don't have much support besides Muslims(only 7% Yadav that too concentrated in few areas)-

3-Dalits are consolidating behind BSP-

4- Non-Yadav OBC united under Lodhs and voted overwhelmingly for BJP some reports indicate more than 2014-

BJP in spite of loosing Jat votes would be still around 33-34% which means a loss of about 16-17% from what it got in 2014 and be the single largest party from phase 1-

SP would win 2nd phase- But it is facing major problem in Its Mainpuri-Kannauj-Etawa belt where Shivpal and rebels are making life difficult- adding to all this are highly unpopular sitting MLAs from his party-

Early trends suggest following keypoints-

1-Muslims are consolidating behind SP+Congress(however they vote for BSP wherever it has greater chance of beating BJP)-

2-Mayavati is rising from what all people thought- you may have noticed her soft corner for Shivpal in various speeches- She may gain the most from infighting in the Mainpuri-Kannauj-Etawa Belt- Even Modi is rushing to Kannauj out of scheduled plan because every one sees a chance there which should have been a clean sweep for SP-

3- Non-Yadav OBCs are strongly uniting behind BJP-

PS: Interesting trends coming from 4th and 5th phase too- This is not as clear as 2014 as of now no one can claim victory-

Interesting observation by Barkha Dutt's website-

https://www.thequint.com/uttar-prad...st-up-will-bjp-repeat-2014-election-landslide



> . “Total polarisation” is how the SP candidate from Thana Bhawan, Sudhip Panwar, described the election-day mood.


----------



## Soumitra

Good article about the rise of BJP and the move by the regional parties

http://www.opindia.com/2017/02/victory-vs-growth-the-dilemma-bjp-has-to-solve-in-the-run-up-to-2019/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

If BJP against BSP + SP + Congress + RLD .... thats will be David vs Goliath in 2019 in UP ........ 2019 will be more interesting then 2014 ...I still think Pannerselvan will be with BJP in 2019 that will more then 20 seats from TN  ..finally they will have some cabinet ministry in next govt. 


Soumitra said:


> Good article about the rise of BJP and the move by the regional parties
> 
> http://www.opindia.com/2017/02/victory-vs-growth-the-dilemma-bjp-has-to-solve-in-the-run-up-to-2019/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> SP cannot win 1st Phase- at best It can damage BSP's chances there- two things have happened-
> 
> 1-RLD has cut in to BJP's vote chunk(51%) in 2014- It many not be winning many seats but It has damaged BJP's chances in key seats of the Jat belt districts-
> 
> 2-SP has cut into BSP's Muslim vote share- however they don't have much support besides Muslims(only 7% Yadav that too concentrated in few areas)-
> 
> 3-Dalits are consolidating behind BSP-
> 
> 4- Non-Yadav OBC united under Lodhs and voted overwhelmingly for BJP some reports indicate more than 2014-
> 
> BJP in spite of loosing Jat votes would be still around 33-34% which means a loss of about 16-17% from what it got in 2014 and be the single largest party from phase 1-
> 
> SP would win 2nd phase- But it is facing major problem in Its Mainpuri-Kannauj-Etawa belt where Shivpal and rebels are making life difficult- adding to all this are highly unpopular sitting MLAs from his party-
> 
> Early trends suggest following keypoints-
> 
> 1-Muslims are consolidating behind SP+Congress(however they vote for BSP wherever it has greater chance of beating BJP)-
> 
> 2-Mayavati is rising from what all people thought- you may have noticed her soft corner for Shivpal in various speeches- She may gain the most from infighting in the Mainpuri-Kannauj-Etawa Belt- Even Modi is rushing to Kannauj out of scheduled plan because every one sees a chance there which should have been a clean sweep for SP-
> 
> 3- Non-Yadav OBCs are strongly uniting behind BJP-
> 
> PS: Interesting trends coming from 4th and 5th phase too- This is not as clear as 2014 as of now no one can claim victory-
> 
> Interesting observation by Barkha Dutt's website-
> 
> https://www.thequint.com/uttar-prad...st-up-will-bjp-repeat-2014-election-landslide


SP was the weakest in the western UP belt.When 2012 anti Maya wave was present,then also BSP able to win 23 seats just one behind SP 24.

But Phase 2 is the fort of SP. SP was able to win 34 seats and BSP just 18 and BJP with 8. Rampur Sambhal belt has strong population of Muslims and Yadavs and miniscule number of Jats. 

All is fair expect observation about Etawa and kannauj belt.There is no rebels left in SP. Shivpal is fighting a lone seat .Make no mistake Mulayam is with Akhilesh.


----------



## Josef K

Kathin_Singh said:


> BJP is losing and SP is a big winner in 1st phase .



http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/uttar-pradesh-polls-polarisation/1/881720.html

India Today changing the narrative after waiting for a couple of days. And whining about polarization now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Kathin_Singh said:


> SP was the weakest in the western UP belt.When 2012 anti Maya wave was present,then also BSP able to win 23 seats just one behind SP 24.
> 
> But Phase 2 is the fort of SP. SP was able to win 34 seats and BSP just 18 and BJP with 8. Rampur Sambhal belt has strong population of Muslims and Yadavs and miniscule number of Jats.
> 
> All is fair expect observation about Etawa and kannauj belt.There is no rebels left in SP. Shivpal is fighting a lone seat .Make no mistake Mulayam is with Akhilesh.



In 2012 Mulayam Singh allied with Kalyan Singh- Which helped SP to get 24 seats- Kalyan Singh holds the floating vote(lodh and other non-yadav OBC) in this region which is spread all through combined with some Muslim votes It gave a good score despite the margins being low-

There is anger among Yadavs in Etawa-Mainpuri-Kannauj belt- the sitting MLAs are highly unpopular- Mulayam and Shivpal have supported Lok dal candidates in this region who are mainly rebels from Shivpal's camp(about 15 strong candidates who may alter the balance)- 

Also something which MSM is hiding is the very high anger among people WRT Law and Order- It is a big issue this time-


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> In 2012 Mulayam Singh allied with Kalyan Singh- Which helped SP to get 24 seats- Kalyan Singh holds the floating vote(lodh and other non-yadav OBC) in this region which is spread all through combined with some Muslim votes It gave a good score despite the margins being low-
> 
> There is anger among Yadavs in Etawa-Mainpuri-Kannauj belt- the sitting MLAs are highly unpopular- Mulayam and Shivpal have supported Lok dal candidates in this region who are mainly rebels from Shivpal's camp(about 15 strong candidates who may alter the balance)-
> 
> Also something which MSM is hiding is the very high anger among people WRT Law and Order- It is a big issue this time-



In 2012 Mulayam did not allied with Kalyan singh. Wrong facts.Period.


----------



## noksss

No wonder Congress accused BJP of trying to make Arunachal as Hindu state and no wonder Kiren Rijju talked about conversion .As usual media picks up Rijju's statement and rant about intolerance

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crixus

Jats ditched BJP in first phase and BSP as SP did well , but BJP is till leading due to other upper caste and non yadav OBCs ........ nice article below
http://5forty3.in/implement/archivesIndividualPost.php?id=32
@ranjeet why Jats are ditching and going back to Ajeet Singh ... Ajeet Singh is not charan singh ... not sure when they will learn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Crixus said:


> Jats ditched BJP in first phase and BSP as SP did well , but BJP is till leading due to other upper caste and non yadav OBCs ........ nice article below
> @ranjeet why Jats are ditching and going back to Ajeet Singh ... Ajeet Singh is not charan singh ... not sure when they will learn



They did Maha Panchayat and decided not to vote for BJP as she deserted them after 2014 elections. 

BJP is not going to win UP.  It's coming in power in UK and Goa.


----------



## ranjeet

Crixus said:


> Jats ditched BJP in first phase and BSP as SP did well , but BJP is till leading due to other upper caste and non yadav OBCs ........ nice article below
> http://5forty3.in/implement/archivesIndividualPost.php?id=32
> @ranjeet why Jats are ditching and going back to Ajeet Singh ... Ajeet Singh is not charan singh ... not sure when they will learn


Well many reasons, dues of sugarcane farmers still unpaid, death of jat youths in Haryana, no reservation. Still I believe jats especially younger generation voted for BJP, there are some reasons but main stream media is exaggerating things and projecting as if jats shifted entirely to RLD/SP/Cong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Reservation was just a political gimmick by Hooda , and in UP they already have reservation and Ajeet Singh is on sale for all his life ...give him a ministry and he can even support Nawaj Sharif. 
BJP can easily turn , Birender Singh and Sanjeev Balyan as tall leaders of Jats ....but still BJP is best bet for the Jats of UP ......... 


ranjeet said:


> Well many reasons, dues of sugarcane farmers still unpaid, death of jat youths in Haryana, no reservation. Still I believe jats especially younger generation voted for BJP, there are some reasons but main stream media is exaggerating things and projecting as if jats shifted entirely to RLD/SP/Cong.



They are just use less things in electoral politics ...... But for Jats of UP(mainly western side) BJP is best bet after Muzaffar nagar riots .


Ashesh said:


> They did *Maha Panchayat* and decided not to vote for BJP as she deserted them after 2014 elections.
> 
> BJP is not going to win UP.  It's coming in power in UK and Goa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RudraMudra

noksss said:


>


Suit boot ki sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crixus

*USHV fights back to keep the lotus afloat in Muslim dominated districts of Terai and Rohilkhand*
by Dr.Praveen Patil

Posted on 2017-02-17 06:36:31 





*“Save my honour” pleaded a teary eyed Savita Devi near the polling booth in the primary school of Murtazapur to all groups of men who were walking down the lane to cast their votes. Savita Devi is one of the scores of Jat women whose sons and husbands have been jailed for the Peda-Nayagaon riots of 2016. It is these women who fanned out across the district extolling the usually lazy Hindus to rise up to the occasion and vote for the lotus. In fact, BJP had smartly given the Bijnortown ticket to Suchi Chaudhary whose husband(an RSS worker here) has also been imprisoned in that same riot case. Locals say each one of those arrested is a Jat while not a single Muslim rioter has been touched!*

It is this group of Jat women who literally turned the tide in favour of BJP in the second phase of UP elections. If the tears of a woman often trigger a revolution, then the Bijnor rescue act of the _United Spectrum of Hindu Votes_ by the Jat women was nothing short of a mini revolution that has managed to keep the lotus afloat in western UP. After a surprisingly weak show in phase 1 where BJP was supposed to sweep, the saffron party desperately needed massive polarization of Hindu voters in order to keep itself in the hunt for the throne of Lucknow. Indeed, Bijnor voted for lotus yesterday in substantially large numbers.

As the polling day began yesterday, the past electoral data and the demographics of this region were clearly tilted against the saffron party. If BJP had done poorly in two successive rounds, there was very little hope of a recovery. In fact, all the pointers going into this phase suggested that the Samajwadi-Congress alliance could potentially sweep this region where together they had 37 sitting MLAs from 2012. The average Muslim population of this region was over 33% which essentially meant 1 out of every 3 voters here was a Muslim which in actual weighted data could go as high as 1 out of every 2, because Muslim voter turnout is generally 20 to 30% higher than Hindu voters. BJP had only 9 sitting MLAs in this region and even in the 2014 Modi wave election, the party’s vote-share was 10% lower than the rest of the western UP region that went to polls in phase 1.






It is under such bleak conditions that the USHV seems to have shined for the BJP once again. What aided this rear-guard Hindu battle was also a big split in the Muslim votes. Since the last few months there has been a sinister game played by the secular-Lutyens clique to somehow amalgamate the entire Muslim vote into a one party entity so that BJP can be defeated at any cost. A massive media narrative was built around the Akhilesh-Rahul alliance sweeping the “Muslim voters off their feet” over the last 1 month or so, in order to create a sort of wave of minority traction against the BJP. To some extent this narrative succeeded too, especially in the 1st phase on February the 11th. But what we witnessed in the second phase was a virtual split among the Mulsim voters between the SP-INC alliance on the one hand and the BSP on the other hand. In fact, in many places, BSP was the first choice of a vast number of Muslim voters. Many big SP Muslim faces seem to have lost the battle yesterday due to this phenomenon of Muslim vote division not only between SP & BSP but also between AIMIM and RLD among others. Our initial assessment was that the Muslim vote split could still have given the grand alliance a lion’s share, but after deeper analysis of all the reports and data we now believe it was more in the 50:50 range between the SP-INC alliance on the one hand and BSP along with other smaller players on the other side. Such a vote split could mean Akhilesh Yadav’s doom in the coming days.

While the Muslim vote was getting split vertically, the Hindus were all consolidating behind the lotus on Wednesday. Upper castes, all non-Yadav OBCs (including Jats) and a section of non-Jatav Dalits were all polarized in totality. For instance in the district of Moradabad where all the sitting MLAs belong to the minorities, Hindus were determined to show their strength by voting for BJP in total solidarity. Similarly in Sambhal, where Muslim vote was splitting along Turk and non-Turk segments, Hindus had the solitary aim of pressing the Lotus button on the EVM machines. With such a background of polarization, here are the 6 factorials of Uttar Pradesh after phase 2;


BSP has been the big surprise of Uttar Pradesh election so far. A party that was completely written off by most pundits and pollsters, including yours truly, has literally risen from the ashes to put up a more than decent showing, at least in some of its western UP strongholds. The ‘97 tickets to Muslims’ gamble of Behenji seems to have come off well as not only are her core Jatav voters voting for BSP, but even a large segment of Muslims are opting for her party. The Lutyens gang has bet on the wrong horse for Muslim consolidation, instead if there was a BSP-Congress alliance, it could have spelt big trouble for BJP
BJP had unexpectedly underperformed in phase 1 where it was expected to sweep. In the second phase, BJP was only supposed to consolidate its position, but instead it seems to have done spectacularly well. In fact, our pre-poll expectation was that BJP would only slightly improve its position in the second phase as compared to 2012, but it has simply outgunned all the others in this phase despite adverse demographics of very high Muslim population. So the party seems to be on course to its pre-poll billing after that initial hiccup
The Grand Alliance of Akhilesh and Rahul seems to be faltering at the altar. Neither is the alliance getting one-sided Muslim consolidation nor is the alliance cohesive at the ground. For example, in phase 2, many small local congress leaders and workers were seen to be working for BSP rather than its ally because the local SP leaders simply treated them with disdain. In second phase, the Grand Alliance was expected to sweep at least some 40 seats as both the parties had won 37 seats in 2012 and were now coming together, but instead the alliance is tottering in more than half of those seats it held last time
Going forward, the battle for UP is now at a crucial juncture and one of these 3 parties will have to meltdown for a clear verdict to appear. Essentially UP is an unstable state which is why we always witnessed hung assemblies since late 80’s and stability only came in 2007 after one of the parties (the BJP in that case) receded into being the distant third pole while most contests were bipolar between SP and BSP. Something like that has to happen now. Since BJP’s base vote now begins at the 30th percentile and it is the only party that is in contention in all the 403 seats, the saffron party’s meltdown is mathematically improbable. So one of the other 2 opposition units will have to meltdown for BJP to get a clear majority
If the Grand Alliance doesn’t get its act together, there is a danger of UP turning into a BJP v/s BSP fight. But the big problem for Maya is that her stronghold areas have now passed and she enters into those electoral zones where her party has lost a lot of its organizational infrastructure and many of its local leaders (mostly to BJP). Also, more crucially, our pre-poll surveys have shown that the non-Jatav Dalit voters of central and eastern Uttar Pradesh were more prone towards BJP than their western UP counterparts by a factor of 27%. Thus if BJP manages to get a big chunk of Dalit votes from now on, it could mean that BSP would lose all its momentum
BJP is still the party in pole position to conquer the Lucknow throne despite some underperformance in West UP. The next phase is another weak zone for the saffron party and if it really performs well here then it would enter the final rounds with great confidence. The fact is that BJP started this election with a big advantage of strong leads in at least 80-100 seats out of 167 from the Poorvanchal region and that is what is still giving the opposition party strategists sleepless nights. The massive non-Yadav OBC saffron wave is as yet the most underrated story of UP 2017!
http://5forty3.in/implement/archivesIndividualPost.php?id=33

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

Dr. Patil is Paltu Ji!  One day he says BJP is ahead; then other day BSP, SP .

BJP say na ban payege Sarkar.


----------



## Crixus

KAun banayega kaun nahi banayega will be clear on 11th March , only take away from this article is that there are chances of Consolidation of Hindu votes excluding Yadavs and Jatavs 

And yes Jats were suffered during SP rule 


Ashesh said:


> Dr. Patil is Paltu Ji!  One day he says BJP is ahead; then other day BSP, SP .
> 
> BJP say na ban payege Sarkar.


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

Opposition of India should seriously introspect .


----------



## indiatester

Ashesh said:


> Dr. Patil is Paltu Ji!  One day he says BJP is ahead; then other day BSP, SP .
> 
> BJP say na ban payege Sarkar.



Debate the data man. Why do you want to shoot the messenger.
From what I understand BJP was expected to perform well in Phase 1, but did not. It was supposed to do OK in Phase 2, but did well.
Would love to see different data.


----------



## RudraMudra

Ashesh said:


> Dr. Patil is Paltu Ji!  One day he says BJP is ahead; then other day BSP, SP .
> 
> BJP say na ban payege Sarkar.



Tho phir kaun banaye sarkar ? Congress and SP ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ashesh

indiatester said:


> Debate the data man. Why do you want to shoot the messenger.
> From what I understand BJP was expected to perform well in Phase 1, but did not. It was supposed to do OK in Phase 2, but did well.
> Would love to see different data.



I'm questioning the data provided by Dr. Patil who keeps on changing it. How is it shooting the messanger? 

On first day of voting he said : Saffron Wave is sweeping; then a day later BSP is doing well, not BJP? 

You can visit his Twitter account Or website & check it yourself.



RudraMudra said:


> Tho phir kaun banaye sarkar ? Congress and SP ?



Hung Assembly.  Though I'd myself prefer BJP to form government, but don't see it happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Ashesh said:


> I'm questioning the data provided by Dr. Patil who keeps on changing it. How is it shooting the messanger?
> 
> On first day of voting he said : Saffron Wave is sweeping; then a day later BSP is doing well, not BJP?
> 
> You can visit his Twitter account Or website & check it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Hung Assembly.  Though I'd myself prefer BJP to form government, but don't see it happening.


I did. He has been updating his data and analysis. I feel that is fair. Hence, debating the data and analysis is better than the fact that he updated his analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Ashesh said:


> I'm questioning the data provided by Dr. Patil who keeps on changing it. How is it shooting the messanger?
> 
> On first day of voting he said : Saffron Wave is sweeping; then a day later BSP is doing well, not BJP?
> 
> You can visit his Twitter account Or website & check it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Hung Assembly.  Though I'd myself prefer BJP to form government, but don't see it happening.



He is collecting data and doing analysis. When he changes the tone, he is giving us ground report. At least honestly he accepts where BJP does good and when it is not.
Not gives sold out bias and opinion like other media outlets or opinion polls.
We should know UP and Bihar difficult because people live in literal fear of local SP, BSP leaders. They might talk something on face but in real do something else.

I believe 3rd phase voting tomorrow will seal victory for victor of UP election.
I sincerely hope its BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kathin_Singh

skyisthelimit said:


> I believe 3rd phase voting tomorrow will seal victory for victor of UP election.
> I sincerely hope its BJP.



Tu pagal hai kya? Phase 3 is in "Yadavland" region of UP. Only credible challange to SP is SP itself under rebels.

In 2012 SP won *55 *seats out of 69 seats.Challange before Akhilesh Yadav is whether he gets support like his father used to get among Yadavs in this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Kathin_Singh said:


> Tu pagal hai kya? Phase 3 is in "Yadavland" region of UP. Only credible challange to SP is SP itself under rebels.
> 
> In 2012 SP won *55 *seats out of 69 seats.Challange before Akhilesh Yadav is whether he gets support like his father used to get among Yadavs in this region.


Lols..... what happened to the yadavland in 2014? SP won 2 seats out of 8 in LS 2014 



Kathin_Singh said:


> Tu pagal hai kya? Phase 3 is in "Yadavland" region of UP. Only credible challange to SP is SP itself under rebels.
> 
> In 2012 SP won *55 *seats out of 69 seats.Challange before Akhilesh Yadav is whether he gets support like his father used to get among Yadavs in this region.


Lols..... what happened to the yadavland in 2014? SP won 2 seats out of 8 in LS 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Without verifying Ground Reports he tells BJP is winning & then ask for $$$. My problem with him is that he shouldreport after verifying Ground Reports. 



skyisthelimit said:


> *He is collecting data and doing analysis. When he changes the tone, he is giving us ground report. At least honestly he accepts where BJP does good and when it is not.*
> Not gives sold out bias and opinion like other media outlets or opinion polls.
> We should know UP and Bihar difficult because people live in literal fear of local SP, BSP leaders. They might talk something on face but in real do something else.
> 
> I believe 3rd phase voting tomorrow will seal victory for victor of UP election.
> *I sincerely hope its BJP*.



Even I hope so.  Jaats, Small Business Community and Farmers have deserted BJP.



indiatester said:


> I did. He has been updating his data and analysis. I feel that is fair. Hence, debating the data and analysis is better than the fact that he updated his analysis.



He's making money from Bhakt's by initially telling it's BJP sweeping and then backtracks.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Tridibans said:


> Lols..... what happened to the yadavland in 2014? SP won 2 seats out of 8 in LS 2014
> 
> 
> Lols..... what happened to the yadavland in 2014? SP won 2 seats out of 8 in LS 2014



Modi has appeal across caste lines but BJP does NOT. Modi is not going to UP CM. Come again 2019 people may vote again for Modi as PM.

People are saying UP main Akhilesh,Desh main Modi.


----------



## HinduFacist

Ashesh said:


> Without verifying Ground Reports he tells BJP is winning & then ask for $$$. My problem with him is that he should report after verifying Ground Reports.
> 
> Even I hope so.  Jaats, Small Business Community and Farmers have deserted BJP.
> 
> He's making money from Bhakt's by initially telling it's BJP sweeping and then backtracks.



He's doing his job to the best of his abilities. You think you can do better ? then do it, show us and THEN talk. 

Don't be a loser and then bitch and complain against people who are doing their Karma.


----------



## Ashesh

Kathin_Singh said:


> Modi has appeal across caste lines but BJP does NOT. Modi is not going to UP CM. Come again 2019 people may vote again for Modi as PM.
> 
> People are saying *UP main Akhilesh*,Desh main Modi.



Only Y-M are saying this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Kathin_Singh said:


> Modi has appeal across caste lines but BJP does NOT. Modi is not going to UP CM. Come again 2019 people may vote again for Modi as PM.
> 
> People are saying UP main Akhilesh,Desh main Modi.


What people? I have family in UP and they say BJP is all set to form govt. in UP though most of them are anti-BJP.


----------



## HinduFacist

Tridibans said:


> What people? I have family in UP and they say BJP is all set to form govt. in UP though most of them are anti-BJP.



Why are they anti BJP ?


----------



## Soumitra

Demonetization is working. BJP's second best campaigner gives the facts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Tridibans said:


> What people? I have family in UP and they say BJP is all set to form govt. in UP though most of them are anti-BJP.



In Bihar too, people over here were saying BJP is gonna form next government. Don't they?

Caste equations are in favour of SP.


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833169428003057665


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Ashesh said:


> Only Y-M are saying this.



Even if Y-M are saying it, Y-M are enough to win this election.

Y-M constitutes 30% of votes in UP.

In 2012 election, SP garnered only 29% of total votes and still won 225 seats.

Now who is laughing ?



Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833169428003057665





> _BJP and SP supporters clashed near Kataiya Bridge in Jaswantnagar constituency. Shivpal Yadav was not there. Minor stone pelting took place and four people suffered minor injuries. Police rushed to the spot and now the situation under control._


----------



## Ashesh

Kathin_Singh said:


> Even if Y-M are saying it, Y-M are enough to win this election.
> 
> Y-M constitutes 30% of votes in UP.
> 
> In 2012 election, SP garnered only 29% of total votes and still won 225 seats.
> 
> Now who is laughing ?



Still 70% population is left?


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Ashesh said:


> Still 70% population is left?



100% do not vote. Voting is around 60-65%.

In a multi cornered contest whoever takes 30-32% is a winner.

For e.g. in 2014 LS election BJp gets 42% of votes but sweeped by taking 72/80 seats.

Math Samajh main aaya Babua!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Kathin_Singh said:


> In Bihar too, people over here were saying BJP is gonna form next government. Don't they?
> 
> Caste equations are in favour of SP.


Not exactly. Ater the first phase of voting, it was quite clear that BJP won;t win in Bihar. Also, it was BJP vs all. Mahagathbandhan got 40% votes as it was RJD-JDU-INC combined. Here BJP needs 34-35% (it got 44%in 2014) as the opposition is split between BSP and SP-INC.



HinduFacist said:


> Why are they anti BJP ?


Upper castes like them feel BJP is turning into pro-OBC etc and the lower castes fellow are mislead into believing BJP is a brahmanical party. (Conveniently forgetting Modi himself is OBC ). Most of my family members are upset about BJP as they say BJP is only pro-hindutva come the elections. No Ram Mandir yet etc. But still they will vote for BJP in 2019 (only because of Modi).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HinduFacist

Kathin_Singh said:


> 100% do not vote. Voting is around 60-65%.
> 
> In a multi cornered contest whoever takes 30-32% is a winner.
> 
> For e.g. in 2014 LS election BJp gets 42% of votes but sweeped by taking 72/80 seats.
> 
> Math Samajh main aaya Babua!



This is assuming 100% muslims vote for SP  

Muslim vote is split between SP and BSP and few independent candidates.


----------



## Ashesh

_A pic(s) from Fathepur Rally which Modi Ji going to address at 1:00 PM: _















Kathin_Singh said:


> *100% do not vote. Voting is around 60-65%.*
> 
> In a multi cornered contest whoever takes 30-32% is a winner.


Apply this logic to yourself. 30% ain't gonna vote in Election today for SP-INC. 

BJP can make inroads into Yadav Heartland today.


----------



## HinduFacist

Ashesh said:


> Apply this logic to yourself. 30% ain't gonna vote in Election today for SP-INC.
> 
> BJP can make inroads into Yadav Heartland today.



Yadav vote will always go to SP in state election. Jadav vote to BSP. 

BJP has to worry about the rest of the votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Kathin_Singh said:


> 100% do not vote. Voting is around 60-65%.
> 
> In a multi cornered contest whoever takes 30-32% is a winner.
> 
> For e.g. in 2014 LS election BJp gets 42% of votes but sweeped by taking 72/80 seats.
> 
> Math Samajh main aaya Babua!



You seem confused.

BJP got 42% in LS 2014. Even if it loses 10% its VS will be 32%. Plus 2% of its allies means NDA at 34%.

BSP will fetch atleast 25-27% (Jatav dalits, Muslims, some upper castes). At best, SP-Cong alliance will get 30-32%.

No way SP is forming government this time around. Either it will be BJP or a hung assemble. (who knows Mayawati may even give outside supp


----------



## Ashesh

Tridibans said:


> You seem confused.
> 
> BJP got 42% in LS 2014. Even if it loses 10% its VS will be 32%. Plus 2% of its allies means NDA at 34%.
> 
> BSP will fetch atleast 25-27% (Jatav dalits, Muslims, some upper castes). At best, SP-Cong alliance will get 30-32%.
> 
> No way SP is forming government this time around. Either it will be BJP or a hung assemble. (who knows Mayawati may even give outside supp



Mayawati is the Dark Horse in this election. _BJP and BSP are in neck to neck fight in Kanpur Dehat & Auriya._ BJP is leading in Lucknow.


----------



## Tridibans

Ashesh said:


> Mayawati is the Dark Horse in this election. _BJP and BSP are in neck to neck fight in Kanpur Dehat & Auriya._ BJP is leading in Lucknow.


After this phase, BSP's bastions are over. In eastern UP (Varanasi, Ghazipur, Allahabad, etc) its BJP vs SP. In north-east UP bordering Nepal/ Bihar, its BJP alone.

So while SP strongholds are over in phase 2-3, and BSP strongholds are almost over (phase 1,3,4), BJP is yet to enter its main strongholds of eastern/ N.E UP (phase 1,4,5,7).


Phase 1 (BJP stronghold ) moderate BJp performance/ strong BSP showing
Phase 2 ( SP/INC stronghold ) Very good performance by BJP

Phase 3 (SP/INC stronghold) Till now it seems BJP is leading/ BSP second

Phase 4,5,7 ( BJP stronghold)

Phase 6 BJP will need to do badly to lose this as it is weakest for SP/INC.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Ashesh said:


> _A pic(s) from Fathepur Rally which Modi Ji going to address at 1:00 PM: _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply this logic to yourself. 30% ain't gonna vote in Election today for SP-INC.
> 
> BJP can make inroads into Yadav Heartland today.



MODIs Rally in Bihar election























And what was the RESULT of these big rallies??



Tridibans said:


> You seem confused.
> 
> BJP got 42% in LS 2014. *Even if it loses 10% its VS will be 32%*. Plus 2% of its allies means NDA at 34%.
> 
> BSP will fetch atleast 25-27% (Jatav dalits, Muslims, some upper castes). At best, SP-Cong alliance will get 30-32%.
> 
> No way SP is forming government this time around. Either it will be BJP or a hung assemble. (who knows Mayawati may even give outside supp



Compare state eleciton of 2012, When BJp got only 15%. Even if BJp gains 10%, It is still 25%.
Ab kaisa raha ?



Tridibans said:


> Phase 1 (BJP stronghold ) lacklustre BJp performance/ strong SP showing
> Phase 2 ( SP/INC stronghold ) Disaster for BJP
> 
> Phase 3 (SP stronghold) BJp BSp non-entity here.
> 
> Phase 4,5,7 ( None stronghold) Since when Bundelkhand was BJp strong hold?



You stand corrected!






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833240156911988736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833241052915970048


----------



## Ashesh

Kathin_Singh said:


> MODIs Rally in Bihar election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what was the RESULT of these big rallies??



TO GET BIHAR LIKE RESULT; MAHA THAGBHANDAN IS NEEDED I.E. SP-INC-BSP. SP-INC CAN'T REPEAT BIHAR.


----------



## Soumitra

*How should you, an Adarsh Liberal, react to Uttar Pradesh election results*




ByAmit Kelkar
Posted on February 19, 2017


Uttar Pradesh is a big state and so much is at stake over who wins there. As the state goes into the third phase of polling, most reports suggest that the state can throw up any kind of result on March 11.

Now as an Adarsh Liberal, this is not an envious situation to be in. You want things to be in black and white. For example, you are intellectual and everyone else disagreeing with you is a troll. This is how simple things should be. Not this uncertainty about what happens in Uttar Pradesh and how are you supposed to feel.

However, there is a cheat-sheet that can help you with coming up with reactions once the Uttar Pradesh results are announced. Please follow this algorithm to remain a liberal intellectual:

*If BJP loses badly and is pushed to hopeless third position (doesn’t matter who is first):*

Modi has lost the moral right to govern. Bihar had destroyed the Modi wave, and now Uttar Pradesh has destroyed the brand Modi. Being ruled by a government that has lost popular support is nothing but EMERGENCY. Mid-term elections must be called right away. Intolerance is rising. Zinc is blasting. Tigers are being killed. OMG I AM DEAD. *_make the next peg, party time!_*

*If BJP is runner up, and SP-Congress wins:*

This is victory of secularism. Akhilesh Yadav is Indian of the Year 2017. This is ‘coming of age’ of Rahul Gandhi. Priyanka Gandhi has nice dimples. Economic Times should win Pulitzer Prize. And obviously, Modi should resign.

*If BJP is runner up, and BSP wins:*

Dalit-Muslim combine will defeat Hindutva in 2019 too. We need reservations in media because media didn’t give BSP a chance. We also need reservations in private sector, cricket team, movies, and on Twitter (the caste shit should hit the fan and BJP supporters must be provoked into making anti-Dalit and anti-reservation remarks). Rahul Gandhi is a failure (unless Congress wins Punjab, in which case ‘coming of age’ of Rahul Gandhi should be tried, but only after Mayawati is sworn in and things have settled down a bit).

*If there is hung assembly with all parties similarly placed:*

Call up someone like Nira Radia. Start thinking of a deal for securing BSP-SP-Congress government. More than op-eds, lobbying is needed. And yes, it’s a defeat of BJP when compared to 2014 general elections, so you may write something on that.

*If there is hung assembly with BJP being the single largest party:*

Re-run the articles you wrote after 2014 general elections blasting the ‘First Past The Pole’ electoral system. Insist how the majority voted against BJP. Call up someone like Nira Radia as well as someone like Amar Singh. Check WhatsApp messages from Maneka Gandhi and Varun Gandhi.

*If BJP alliance wins a simple majority:*

Check the vote percentage. If they lost vote percentage compared to the 2014 general elections in the state, everyone write at least three articles highlighting this. Write articles on how BJP may split because there is no unanimity over who should be the Chief Minister. Also, write that BJP has become an election winning machine with no focus on governance and development.

*If BJP sweeps the elections with huge majority:*

_*abuse BJP supporters online and call them trolls* *unfollow and unfriend Economic Times journalists* *make the next peg, you must forget this happened.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HinduFacist

Kathin_Singh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833240156911988736
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833241052915970048



The next phase is "Yadav" ilaka. So obviously the only way to make them cover over to the BJP is Hindutva and hence this speech. 

Its a most pragmatic approach.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Kathin_Singh said:


> Tu pagal hai kya? Phase 3 is in "Yadavland" region of UP. Only credible challange to SP is SP itself under rebels.
> 
> In 2012 SP won *55 *seats out of 69 seats.Challange before Akhilesh Yadav is whether he gets support like his father used to get among Yadavs in this region.



Pagal nahi hu. But being a bit radical optimistic.
Let us see, we will all know on 11th Match anyways.

Aap kisko support kar rahe hoon?



Kathin_Singh said:


> In Bihar too, people over here were saying BJP is gonna form next government. Don't they?
> 
> Caste equations are in favour of SP.



I would surely agree with you, if GA would have had BSP with them.
In Bihar we all knew, RJD+JD and Cong was too much for BJP, its like 3 parts against 1 part.

Last line in your comment is one of the reasons, what keeps states such as UP Bimaru and backward.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Ashesh said:


> TO GET BIHAR LIKE RESULT; MAHA THAGBHANDAN IS NEEDED I.E. SP-INC-BSP. SP-INC CAN'T REPEAT BIHAR.



Half baked project of Demonetization has added fuel to fire.

Core vote bank of BJP i.e. traders and small businessmen not happy with it.

No need of Maha-GathBanthan. Even alone SP would have give BJP equal fight. 



skyisthelimit said:


> Pagal nahi hu. But being a bit radical optimistic.
> Let us see, we will all know on 11th Match anyways.
> 
> Aap kisko support kar rahe hoon?



I would happy if BJP wins.

But sadly,BJP is not going to win it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Ashesh said:


> Without verifying Ground Reports he tells BJP is winning & then ask for $$$. My problem with him is that he shouldreport after verifying Ground Reports.
> 
> 
> 
> Even I hope so.  Jaats, Small Business Community and Farmers have deserted BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> He's making money from Bhakt's by initially telling it's BJP sweeping and then backtracks.



Maybe true. We all have opinion.
We will see on 11th March.
Eventually people who donate will also realize and agree with your point.



Kathin_Singh said:


> Even if Y-M are saying it, Y-M are enough to win this election.
> 
> Y-M constitutes 30% of votes in UP.
> 
> In 2012 election, SP garnered only 29% of total votes and still won 225 seats.
> 
> Now who is laughing ?



So CM with 29% votes acceptable and is progressive, development model
a PM with 31% votes not acceptable and is backward, non lutyens, communal.

hehehe Liberal Media and Opposition Logic.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

skyisthelimit said:


> I would surely agree with you, if GA would have had BSP with them.
> In Bihar we all knew, RJD+JD and Cong was too much for BJP, its like 3 parts against 1 part.
> 
> Last line in your comment is one of the reasons, what keeps states such as UP Bimaru and backward.



SP and BSP are the north and south pole of politics. They would commit suicide if they ever form coalition. Jatavs would junk BSP and Yadavs would junk SP.



skyisthelimit said:


> So CM with 29% votes acceptable and is progressive, development model
> a PM with 31% votes not acceptable and is backward, non lutyens, communal.
> 
> hehehe Liberal Media and Opposition Logic.



I am not a representative of so called Liberal media. What is this Lutyens and non Lutyens shit!



HinduFacist said:


> The next phase is "Yadav" ilaka. So obviously the only way to make them cover over to the BJP is Hindutva and hence this speech.
> 
> Its a most pragmatic approach.



Pragmatic nahi ye *Hataasha ki Nishaani hai* !..

BJP abandoned the VIKAS agenda and riding the good old polarisation horse.


----------



## HinduFacist

Kathin_Singh said:


> Pragmatic nahi ye *Hataasha ki Nishaani hai* !..
> 
> BJP abandoned the VIKAS agenda and riding the good old polarisation horse.



You are free to see what you WANT to see. 

BJP policy is to have Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Kathin_Singh

HinduFacist said:


> You are free to see what you WANT to see.
> 
> BJP policy is to have Different strokes for different folks.



Rhyming of words not enough to save the sinking ship of BJP in UP.

BJP changing strategy in mid ways show Bihar like nervousness. 

1st Phase : they are fighting for development and Main Rival is SP Alliance.=> Muslims still not divided.....FAILED
2nd Phase: They changed strategy as Main rival is BSP.=> No Dalit support for BJP ..... FAILED
3rd Phase : BJP become silent on BSP altogether.=> THinking of getting support of BSP after election=>Maya denied.. Again FAILED
4rth Phase=> Now Invoking polarisation.

BJP is in shock !


----------



## HinduFacist

Kathin_Singh said:


> Rhyming of words not enough to save the sinking ship of BJP in UP.
> 
> BJP changing strategy in mid ways show Bihar like nervousness.
> 
> 1st Phase : they are fighting for development and Main Rival is SP Alliance.=> Muslims still not divided.....FAILED
> 2nd Phase: They changed strategy as Main rival is BSP.=> No Dalit support for BJP ..... FAILED
> 3rd Phase : BJP become silent on BSP altogether.=> THinking of getting support of BSP after election=>Maya denied.. Again FAILED
> 4rth Phase=> Now Invoking polarisation.
> 
> BJP is in shock !



That is your OPINION.

Possibly biased opinion based on your political leaning.

It is not my opinion.

OK ?


----------



## Ashesh

This central zone was a phase that the ruling Samajwadi Party should have swept in alliance with its partner, but 3 big factors seems to have put breaks to Akhilesh Yadav’s development groovy train –

A] Big anti-incumbency against large number of sitting MLAs as most constituencies had seen little development that the CM was making big noise about,

B] The internal feud within the Yadav clan seems to have hurt Akhilesh in some key swing geographies and C] Rahul Gandhi and his Congress party who keep reinventing the art to lose elections. The last factor is quite important and mostly glossed over by the media brigade who do not see beyond Muslim vote consolidation. It is still a mystery as to why Akhilesh agreed to give 12 seats to Congress party in this phase where the grand old party had barely managed to scrape through in just 2 seats in 2012. For instance, SP had conceded 5 of its winning seats of Ghatampur, Bhognipur, Bhagwantnagar, Zaidpur and Sandi to the Congress party despite its extremely poor performance in the past. Today, we can say with some authority that Congress has probably lost each of those seats with big margins!

On the other hand BJP began the day with huge disadvantage of not only past electoral data (of 2012) but by also lagging behind in our pre-poll survey. Yet, the party seems to have done substantially better than most expectations. To be sure, this was not a full Saffron sweep as per our MAPi, but then raw data does not always tell the full picture. After weighted data analysis if BJP holds on to these leads and does much better in other districts where it is in 2nd or 3rd position overall, then it does stand a chance of putting up a phenomenal score of 10x gains as compared to 2012, but even a 6-7x gain (suggested by the MAPi currently) would help the party recover some of the lost ground in West UP (where there was an expectation of a sweep).

BSP is still the dark horse of this UP election and we believe that it is still being classically under-estimated by most poll data because of a silent surge among its core voters and a section of Muslims. Even BJP president, Amit Bhai Shah, seems to have been caught by surprise by Maya’s strength which is why he openly admitted to a “change in the trend” in UP where BSP was earlier written off but had come back into picture suddenly in first phase. Today was a crucial phase for BSP and it seems to have done reasonably well. Especially our final MAPi of the day shows that in Brabanki and Sitapur BSP may have put a strong fight. Fuller analysis of all the reports will give us a clear picture as to whether BJP is now emerging as an outright winner of whether BSP is still putting a brave fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833241864840962048


----------



## HinduFacist

BSP like the BJP is a Grass Root party and Mayawati is a experienced war horse.

She seems to have made backdoor deals with influential caste leaders and muslim leaders to make them swing her way. The dictate of the Jat Mahapanchayat and Brahmin Mahapanchayat is the indicator. 

This is one area where Amit Shah has show weakness, possibly due to his brand of politics that seeks for ideological domination. Behenji is a more pragmatic politician with the eye on the prize and disposable morality.


----------



## ThinkLogically

Kathin_Singh said:


> *Rhyming of words not enough to save the sinking ship of BJP in UP.*
> 
> BJP changing strategy in mid ways show Bihar like nervousness.
> 
> 1st Phase : they are fighting for development and Main Rival is SP Alliance.=> Muslims still not divided.....FAILED
> 2nd Phase: They changed strategy as Main rival is BSP.=> No Dalit support for BJP ..... FAILED
> 3rd Phase : BJP become silent on BSP altogether.=> THinking of getting support of BSP after election=>Maya denied.. Again FAILED
> 4rth Phase=> Now Invoking polarisation.
> *
> BJP is in shock !*



*Mark my words.*

BJP is going to win big in UP. There is a phenomenon which none of the pollsters have got it correctly. After DeMo there has been a big upsurge in PR image of BJP all over the country. 

BJP has been winning big time in almost all the elections it has contested after DeMo, even in those Non-BJP places like Odisha where BJP's presence has been negligible.

For those who mention a repeat of Bihar including you, let me explain it is impossible to repeat Bihar because of the following mathematics.

Bihar:
2014 - BJP vs JDU Vs RJD - Result was BJP swept the election
2015 - BJP vs (JDU + RJD) - Result was BJP lost even though BJP retained its vote share. The most important thing is that BJP retained the vote share.

UP:
2014 - BJP vs SP vs BSP - Result was BJP swept the election
2017 - BJP vs SP vs BSP - Result will be that BJP winning the election big time. After DeMo it is absolutely sure that BJP is going keep its vote share. There will be people coming in to this percentage which nullifies those going out due to some caste reasons.

Result will only be different if
2017 - BJP vs (SP + BSP) which is not happening now.
_*
Please do not underestimate the DeMo effect.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HinduFacist

Indicator of current trend in UP,

*Actor Ravi Kishan joins BJP in presence of party president Amit Shah,*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kathin_Singh

ThinkLogically said:


> *Mark my words.*
> 
> BJP is going to win big in UP. There is a phenomenon which none of the pollsters have got it correctly. After DeMo there has been a big upsurge in PR image of BJP all over the country.
> 
> BJP has been winning big time in almost all the elections it has contested after DeMo, even in those Non-BJP places like Odisha where BJP's presence has been negligible.
> 
> For those who mention a repeat of Bihar including you, let me explain it is impossible to repeat Bihar because of the following mathematics.
> 
> Bihar:
> 2014 - BJP vs JDU Vs RJD - Result was BJP swept the election
> 2015 - BJP vs (JDU + RJD) - Result was BJP lost even though BJP retained its vote share. The most important thing is that BJP retained the vote share.
> 
> UP:
> 2014 - BJP vs SP vs BSP - Result was BJP swept the election
> 2017 - BJP vs SP vs BSP - Result will be that BJP winning the election big time. After DeMo it is absolutely sure that BJP is going keep its vote share. There will be people coming in to this percentage which nullifies those going out due to some caste reasons.
> 
> Result will only be different if
> 2017 - BJP vs (SP + BSP) which is not happening now.
> _*
> Please do not underestimate the DeMo effect.*_



You forgot 2012 election. Vote share of BJP was mere 15%.


----------



## Ashesh

Kathin_Singh said:


> You forgot 2012 election. Vote share of BJP was mere 15%.



Do check BJP's vote share in 2009 Gernal Election in UP and 2014.


----------



## Crixus

Seems like it will be hung assembly with BJP and SP very close to each other.


----------



## Ashesh

Crixus said:


> Seems like it will be hung assembly with BJP and SP very close to each other.



Ground Reports says BSP can give a Shock. They have done well in first 3 rounds. M-D voting for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Pretty much possible , its not like 2007 as BJP is stronger then it was in 2007...if BSP has to become no 1 party then SP-Cong has to melt down to two digits 


Ashesh said:


> Ground Reports says BSP can give a Shock. They have done well in first 3 rounds. M-D voting for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kathin_Singh

Ashesh said:


> Do check BJP's vote share in 2009 Gernal Election in UP and 2014.



National Parties do have higher vote share in General elections. be it BJP or Congress,they perform better than regional parties.

But this is not General election. This is state election.
........................................................................................................

Anybody can write shit on a picture using Photoshop and Headless chickens would start forwarding them thinking them as Gospel truth.



noksss said:


>


----------



## Dragon Ball

noksss said:


>



Could be true, could be false. He did father Indira Gandhi and there was another love child he was supposed to have had with a sanyasin. He could well have gone impotent later on and his lecherous behavior could have been over compensation for this impotency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


>





Dragon Ball said:


> Could be true, could be false. He did father Indira Gandhi and there was another love child he was supposed to have had with a sanyasin. He could well have gone impotent later on and his lecherous behavior could have been over compensation for this impotency.


Lord Mountbatten may have done the job on this pervert Nehru once he was found out.. Maybe he lost his potency once castrated!


----------



## HinduFacist

Dragon Ball said:


> Could be true, could be false. He did father Indira Gandhi and there was another love child he was supposed to have had with a sanyasin. He could well have gone impotent later on and his lecherous behavior could have been over compensation for this impotency.



The man died of syphilis, a sexually transmitted disease. 

The grandson is only trying to defend the honour of his late grand mother by slandering Nehru.


----------



## noksss

Dragon Ball said:


> Could be true, could be false. He did father Indira Gandhi and there was another love child he was supposed to have had with a sanyasin. He could well have gone impotent later on and his lecherous behavior could have been over compensation for this impotency.





JanjaWeed said:


> Lord Mountbatten may have done the job on this pervert Nehru once he was found out.. Maybe he lost his potency once castrated!



No wonder he was featured in Playboy magazine


----------



## Ashesh

Kathin_Singh said:


> National Parties do have higher vote share in General elections. be it BJP or Congress,they perform better than regional parties.
> 
> But this is not General election. This is state election.



Their is difference between BJP UP 2012 & BJPUP 2017. BJP can't be ruled out. I can bet on one thing - SP-INC are out of race. Now it's BSP VS BJP. 



Crixus said:


> Pretty much possible , its not like 2007 as BJP is stronger then it was in 2007...if BSP has to become no 1 party then SP-Cong has to melt down to two digits



M's are voting tactically to make sure that BJP doesn't win - if BSP candidate is strong and SP-INC is weak; M's are voting for BSP & Vise-versa. BSP has given 80+ seats to Bhramins which is eating BJP's vote bank.

Further, their is no infighting in BSP like other parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HinduFacist

Ashesh said:


> M's are voting tactically to make sure that BJP doesn't win - if BSP candidate is strong and SP-INC is weak; M's are voting for BSP & Vise-versa. BSP has given 80+ seats to Bhramins which is eating BJP's vote bank.
> 
> Further, their is no infighting in BSP like other parties.



All leaders who can do infighting in BSP has already joined BJP.


----------



## Dragon Ball

HinduFacist said:


> The man died of syphilis, a sexually transmitted disease.
> 
> The grandson is only trying to defend the honour of his late grand mother by slandering Nehru.



Edwina Mountbatten had no honour and it is well known. She was a sleep around with multiple dozens of lovers.



JanjaWeed said:


> Lord Mountbatten may have done the job on this pervert Nehru once he was found out.. Maybe he lost his potency once castrated!



He could have picked up syphilis from Edwina just as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HinduFacist

Dragon Ball said:


> Edwina Mountbatten had no honour and it is well known. She was a sleep around with multiple dozens of lovers.



Mountbatten's own admission was to let her be with anybody she wanted, as long as she did not demand that he spend time with her. He got tired of her quite quickly. 

She getting close to Nehru was a Win-win for Mountbatten. It kept her off his back and kept Nehru close to him and that made his job easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Smriti as always 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833625266303938560

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HinduFacist

Dr. Subramanian Swamy release list of Karti Chidambaram & his company's bank accounts. These were NOT DECLARED in election affidavit filed by him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HinduFacist

A reality check for BJP supporters. 

Amendment bill in RS deleted the very section which will prosecute P Chidambaram and his son. Dr. Subramanian Swamy is the only one to highlight this,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

HinduFacist said:


> A reality check for BJP supporters.
> 
> Amendment bill in RS deleted the very section which will prosecute P Chidambaram and his son. Dr. Subramanian Swamy is the only one to highlight this,



Is arun Jaitely the real reason why he is badmouthing Finance department every time? He made lots of useless tweets about jaitely like the one on his dress code and about the PM photo in Finance ministry 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746174854295019520


----------



## HinduFacist

noksss said:


> Is arun Jaitely the real reason why he is badmouthing Finance department every time? He made lots of useless tweets about jaitely like the one on his dress code and about the PM photo in Finance ministry
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746174854295019520



Interesting that you choose to DEFLECT from the real news about the modifications in the PCA and try to drag in an unimportant and irrelevant post from June 24, 2016. 


What is the reason for your butt hurt ? 

Do you have anything to say about the actual post related to Prevention of Corruption Act ?


----------



## noksss

HinduFacist said:


> Interesting that you choose to DEFLECT from the real news about the modifications in the PCA and try to drag in an unimportant and irrelevant post from June 24, 2016.
> 
> 
> What is the reason for your butt hurt ?
> 
> Do you have anything to say about the actual post related to Prevention of Corruption Act ?



I am all happy if he send Karti and his father to jail along with Sonia and Rahul .I started doubting his real intention when he was hell bent in installing Sasikala as CM of Tamilnadu and now making efforts to shift her from Bangalore to Chennai jail he haven't stopped there he called Actor Kamal haasan a *Boneless and Pompous idiot* for supporting people cause and not to forget him calling everyone who did a peaceful protest as *porruki(Thug in English).* Why this so called great anti-corruption crusader is against Arnab and never commented on Barkha who is well known for her anti-india stand ? Is it just bcoz both had a small fight during a debate? or u see any valid reason? .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833530864969596928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792609846965051392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748346242904690688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747945154355552257So swamy as a whole can be explained in this small puzzle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833667366210777088That's the real reason why I questioned his real intention. To repeat again I will be the happiest person in the world if i see Sonia/Rahul Chiddu in jail but have to wait and watch how this unfolds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HinduFacist

noksss said:


> I am all happy if he send Karti and his father to jail along with Sonia and Rahul .I started doubting his real intention when he was hell bent in installing Sasikala as CM of Tamilnadu and now making efforts to shift her from Bangalore to Chennai jail he haven't stopped there he called Actor Kamal haasan a *Boneless and Pompous idiot* for supporting people cause and not to forget him calling everyone who did a peaceful protest as *porruki(Thug in English).* Why this so called great anti-corruption crusader is against Arnab and never commented on Barkha who is well known for her anti-india stand ? Is it just bcoz both had a small fight during a debate? or u see any valid reason? .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833530864969596928
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792609846965051392
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748346242904690688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747945154355552257So swamy as a whole can be explained in this small puzzle
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833667366210777088That's the real reason why I questioned his real intention. To repeat again I will be the happiest person in the world if i see Sonia/Rahul Chiddu in jail but have to wait and watch how this unfolds




What kind of rubbish is this ? 

What Do I care why Dr. swamy hate arnab or why he calls kamal hassan boneless . How is this relevant to ANYTHING ? 

Are you going to decide who he can love and hate from now on ? 

I am not interested in your third rate analysis of Dr. swamy in order to slander him. He is a free man fighting a battle for me and India and I will respect him for that. 

You are free to question his "real" intentions, his "fake" intentions and the brand name of his hair dye. That is not my problem, its yours. 


Let me know when you have any ability to fight corruption on your own strength. Maybe THEN you will be worthy enough to sit on judgement on Dr. swamy. Otherwise you will only come across as another loser who takes pleasure in throwing muck on others and demonstrate your own "intolerance".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

HinduFacist said:


> What kind of rubbish is this ?
> 
> What Do I care why Dr. swamy hate arnab or why he calls kamal hassan boneless . How is this relevant to ANYTHING ?
> 
> Are you going to decide who he can love and hate from now on ?
> 
> I am not interested in your third rate analysis of Dr. swamy in order to slander him. He is a free man fighting a battle for me and India and I will respect him for that.
> 
> You are free to question his "real" intentions, his "fake" intentions and the brand name of his hair dye. That is not my problem, its yours.
> 
> 
> Let me know when you have any ability to fight corruption on your own strength. Maybe THEN you will be worthy enough to sit on judgement on Dr. swamy. Otherwise you will only come across as another loser who takes pleasure in throwing muck on others and demonstrate your own "intolerance".



Hope u have read the below comments of mine and all the best for ur high quality Phd analysis on Swamy

*1) I am all happy if he send Karti and his father to jail along with Sonia and Rahul
2) To repeat again I will be the happiest person in the world if i see Sonia/Rahul Chiddu in jail but have to wait and watch how this unfolds*


----------



## Roybot

noksss said:


> Hope u have read the below comments of mine and all the best for ur high quality Phd analysis on Swamy
> 
> *1) I am all happy if he send Karti and his father to jail along with Sonia and Rahul
> 2) To repeat again I will be the happiest person in the world if i see Sonia/Rahul Chiddu in jail but have to wait and watch how this unfolds*



No one has ever understood Subramaniam Swamy and his intentions, no point trying now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HinduFacist

noksss said:


> Hope u have read the below comments of mine and all the best for ur high quality Phd analysis on Swamy
> 
> *1) I am all happy if he send Karti and his father to jail along with Sonia and Rahul
> 2) To repeat again I will be the happiest person in the world if i see Sonia/Rahul Chiddu in jail but have to wait and watch how this unfolds*



Have you heard Dr. Swamy's Press conference ? Karti Chidambaram has a net worth close to 6 lakh crores and he owns an entire Bank called "Metro Bank" in UK. 

NOT A SINGLE MEDIA house in India has telecast that press conference.  

Chidambarams entire saga is laid out bare in the press conference. Take some time out to listen to Dr. swamy. 






If you really want the gandhis and Chiddu to go to jail, Support Dr. Swamy in this fight. Not throw stones from the sidelines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Roybot said:


> No one has ever understood Subramaniam Swamy and his intentions, no point trying now.


Exactly my point dude  i really cant understand his real intentions. I am sure you know this but a good read on who he really is and what he has done to vajpayee ji and why he wont cross the line with Modi

*He can hurl abuses, he can talk through his hat, attack iconic national leaders and get away with it all. He had called Vajpayee a drunk, former CPI(M) general secretary Harkishan Singh Surjeet corrupt and Sonia Gandhi a smuggler”.

Incidentally, the Tamilian maverick is also known for his description of Sonia Gandhi, J Jayalaitha and Mayawati as Lakshmi, Saraswati and Durga. He had managed to bring the three ladies together under one umbrella to pull down the Vajpayee government in April 1999. He had tasted success once again.

But Swamy appears to be making a mistake this time. Narendra Modi is not Atal Bihari Vajpayee. In fact, Modi is more like Indira in strength and style.

You never know, the current prime minister’s patience might wear off sooner than later. Things are getting sickening. Already.*

http://www.firstpost.com/world/dear...-and-narendra-modi-isnt-vajpayee-2855606.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HinduFacist

noksss said:


> Exactly my point dude  i really cant understand his real intentions. I am sure you know this but a good read on who he really is and what he has done to vajpayee ji and why he wont cross the line with Modi
> 
> *He can hurl abuses, he can talk through his hat, attack iconic national leaders and get away with it all. He had called Vajpayee a drunk, former CPI(M) general secretary Harkishan Singh Surjeet corrupt and Sonia Gandhi a smuggler”.
> 
> Incidentally, the Tamilian maverick is also known for his description of Sonia Gandhi, J Jayalaitha and Mayawati as Lakshmi, Saraswati and Durga. He had managed to bring the three ladies together under one umbrella to pull down the Vajpayee government in April 1999. He had tasted success once again.
> 
> But Swamy appears to be making a mistake this time. Narendra Modi is not Atal Bihari Vajpayee. In fact, Modi is more like Indira in strength and style.
> 
> You never know, the current prime minister’s patience might wear off sooner than later. Things are getting sickening. Already.*



You truly are a shameless worm. 

One can see how "happy" you really will be if Chindu or Sonia goes to jail. 

you are more interested in issuing Dr. Swamy a "Character Certificate", the oldest trick in the "secular handbook". 

Like the CONgress filth, you are more interested in slandering Dr. Swamy than supporting him to bring down the corrupt and save India. 

Now I know why your avatar has her face hidden.


----------



## noksss

HinduFacist said:


> You truly are a shameless worm.
> 
> One can see how "happy" you really will be if Chindu or Sonia goes to jail.
> 
> you are more interested in issuing Dr. Swamy a "Character Certificate", the oldest trick in the "secular handbook".
> 
> Like the CONgress filth, you are more interested in slandering Dr. Swamy than supporting him to bring down the corrupt and save India.
> 
> Now I know why your avatar has her face hidden.



Get well soon dude u can check all my comments in the very same thread to come to a conclusion


----------



## HinduFacist

noksss said:


> Get well soon dude u can check all my comments in the very same thread to come to a conclusion



I have no intention of wasting my time reading your posts and issuing you a "character certificate". 

Your narrow minded "conclusion" is a personal judgement on Dr. Swamy. You somehow think you have the moral right to do that or the ability to read his mind. 

Reality is you have neither. Just a deep personal animosity to his Point of view. 

So my suggestion is You get well soon and don't let that hate blind you and turn you anti national like the rest of the libertards.


----------



## HinduFacist

Anti Modi wave in Orrisa due to demonetisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

HinduFacist said:


> Anti Modi wave in Orrisa due to demonetisation.



How friendly is BJD these days with BJP?


----------



## Roybot

Nilgiri said:


> How friendly is BJD these days with BJP?



They have been friendly enough up until now, but losing their turf to BJP is not gonna go down well with them. The party should join NDA if they want to stay in power in the next assembly elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Roybot said:


> They have been friendly enough up until now, but losing their turf to BJP is not gonna go down well with them. The party should join NDA if they want to stay in power in the next assembly elections.



With this and BMC trends, I am more optimistic about UP elections now. Seems demonetisation overall will have positive effect for BJP.


----------



## HinduFacist

Nilgiri said:


> How friendly is BJD these days with BJP?



They keep away from both NDA and UPA. 

The Population of Christians grew by 478 % in Odisha in 50 years. So that should tell you how close they are to BJP. Not very.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Nilgiri said:


> eems demonetisation overall will have positive effect for BJP.



i was there in UP during November . . . from what i saw . .people were really happy about it . .especially the poor and middle class people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Nilgiri said:


> With this and BMC trends, I am more optimistic about UP elections now. Seems demonetisation overall will have positive effect for BJP.



Without a doubt! The poor people, the middle class, the salaried people are all happy with the demonetization, they are happy that for once the government is taking from the rich and corrupt and giving it back to the country, or atleast that's what the government is trying to do. They are not as worried about the outcome, they are happy with the mere intent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

Roybot said:


> Without a doubt! The poor people, the middle class, the salaried people are all happy with the demonetization, they are happy that for once the government is taking from the rich and corrupt and giving it back to the country, or atleast that's what the government is trying to do. They are not as worried about the outcome, they are happy with the mere intent.



If the results are positive, then the government will have that much more confidence in following through with other major reforms especially on the corruption side. However they must make sure that they show the results. Most of us are still unsure of what impact demonitization has had on corruption. They must keep this in mind for any later steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

indiatester said:


> If the results are positive, then the government will have that much more confidence in following through with other major reforms especially on the corruption side. However they must make sure that they show the results. Most of us are still unsure of what impact demonitization has had on corruption. They must keep this in mind for any later steps.



There will be a time lag given the higher tax ratio will take time to invest into govt programs for voter base.

The bureaucracy of such has to be streamlined and made more transparent/accountable....Modi has done well in the top level bureaucracy reforms and I hear he has moved onto mid level. If it gets done (and low level bureaucracy reform starts) when higher spending capacity kicks in through demonetisation...then it will be excellent timing along with GST. Lets wait and see how it goes. We will get an idea once the tax sleuths are done in March with the questionable deposits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Nilgiri said:


> There will be a time lag given the higher tax ratio will take time to invest into govt programs for voter base.
> 
> The bureaucracy of such has to be streamlined and made more transparent/accountable....Modi has done well in the top level bureaucracy reforms and I hear he has moved onto mid level. If it gets done (and low level bureaucracy reform starts) when higher spending capacity kicks in through demonetisation...then it will be excellent timing along with GST. Lets wait and see how it goes. We will get an idea once the tax sleuths are done in March with the questionable deposits.



If reforms mean politicization of the bureaucracy into BJP/VHP/Sanf Paribar, then there goes democracy.


----------



## indiatester

asad71 said:


> If reforms mean politicization of the bureaucracy into BJP/VHP/Sanf Paribar, then there goes democracy.


Why? Is voting and choosing leaders banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

asad71 said:


> If reforms mean politicization of the bureaucracy into BJP/VHP/Sanf Paribar, then there goes democracy.



No we are not touching illegal Bangladeshi's so don't worry


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834417249725378560

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

noksss said:


> No we are not touching illegal Bangladeshi's so don't worry


If eyes could kill! No, I'll not answer that post.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834417249725378560



That's really positive. Come 2019, BJP would do well to spread her target area to states like Odisha/NE/South to compensate for UP and Bihar. Can't expect to win as many seats from UP/Bihar this time around.

But on the flip side, there goes chances of getting BJD on board NDA. Now the Patnaik Jr. will be forced to do a Nitish Kumar in Odisha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyisthelimit

asad71 said:


> If reforms mean politicization of the bureaucracy into BJP/VHP/Sanf Paribar, then there goes democracy.



You look after and be worried over whats happening in Bangladesh before you preach us on our govt.
Your democracy is more mockery than ours.



kadamba-warrior said:


> That's really positive. Come 2019, BJP would do well to spread her target area to states like Odisha/NE/South to compensate for UP and Bihar. Can't expect to win as many seats from UP/Bihar this time around.
> 
> But on the flip side, there goes chances of getting BJD on board NDA. Now the Patnaik Jr. will be forced to do a Nitish Kumar in Odisha.



I saw on twitter, even Shekhar Gupta admits Mr. Modiji popularity is still almost same as in 2014. He will easily sweep UP if LS elections held now.
Modi ji needs to take at least 1-2 more major reform decisions to consolidate the support and goodwill among people.
The LPG scheme should spread like a zombie virus.
The DBT scheme should go to as many houses as possible in UP, Bihar, Bengal and other states.
Tax relief up to 500k should be approved in 2018 budget.
If BJP wins UP, UP govt should take some positive image making decisions.

That will change the tide for UP and Bihar too.
Hopefully NK will support NDA in 2019, if he sees Mr. Modi ji has managed to got more than 250 seats for BJP alone. He will have no option left then.
Rahi baar Naveen ji ki, i hope he takes sensible decision and doesnt do something stupid like allying with pappu team.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

asad71 said:


> If reforms mean politicization of the bureaucracy into BJP/VHP/Sanf Paribar, then there goes democracy.



Stick to the BD threads Jamati.....you have no stake in India.

I remember how you were crying to the last day before LS 2014 that Rahul Gandhi would win (in that failed BD forum you love to wallow in). It was the best moment knowing how you would have felt the next day.

I hope Trump Nov 8th got to you good and hard as well.

This is what I am talking about:

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/transfer-posting-raj-ends/1/531599.html

Now compare your daily routine of having to wake up to SHW and her BAL being so "transparent" and "corruption free" and implementing so many "reforms" 

When is your revised estimate for India annexing Bhutan? It still hasn't happened year after year of your prediction. Still clinging onto 2017 or are you more optimistic for 2018?

Its too bad Canadian health system has no treatment for your senility.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## noksss

kadamba-warrior said:


> That's really positive. Come 2019, BJP would do well to spread her target area to states like Odisha/NE/South to compensate for UP and Bihar. Can't expect to win as many seats from UP/Bihar this time around.
> 
> But on the flip side, there goes chances of getting BJD on board NDA. Now the Patnaik Jr. will be forced to do a Nitish Kumar in Odisha.



Odhisa/North East looks very good but getting inroads in south(Except Karnataka) be it Kerala/TN/Andhra is bit tough at least for 2019 . Aside to Modi's popularity I think Amit shah too deserve credit if he delivers UP this time and with UP covered along with flirting by Nitish to BJP 2019 wont be that tough for Modi . And Modi's 2nd term will see the real dismantling of Congress/Jihadis/Leftist Intellectual's/Paid Media/NGO's and all those who are basically against our country

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kadamba-warrior

noksss said:


> Odhisa/North East looks very good but getting inroads in south(Except Karnataka) be it Kerala/TN/Andhra is bit tough at least for 2019 . Aside to Modi's popularity I think Amit shah too deserve credit if he delivers UP this time and with UP covered along with flirting by Nitish to BJP 2019 wont be that tough for Modi . And Modi's 2nd term will see the real dismantling of Congress/Jihadis/Leftist Intellectual's/Paid Media/NGO's and all those who are basically against our country



Agreed, but Patnaik Jr. is bound to feel threatened when BJP is eating away his lunch. Besides, he already has a history of ditching BJP when the alliance didn't suit him in the past.

And of course, I would be happy to be proven wrong, but I think it is really dicey for BJP in UP. Already, hints to that effect were given by Rajnath Singh yesterday when he said BJP should have fielded Muslim candidates and that BJP would have done much better if there was no SP-INC alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

kadamba-warrior said:


> Agreed, but Patnaik Jr. is bound to feel threatened when BJP is eating away his lunch. Besides, he already has a history of ditching BJP when the alliance didn't suit him in the past.
> 
> And of course, I would be happy to be proven wrong, but I think it is really dicey for BJP in UP. Already, hints to that effect were given by Rajnath Singh yesterday when he said BJP should have fielded Muslim candidates and that BJP would have done much better if there was no SP-INC alliance.



BJP will loose badly only if there is SP-BSP alliance. As long as SP and BSP are separate we can safely assume that BJP wont repeat a Bihar here so lets wait and watch how things unfold . And regarding Rajnath comments he was specifically asked this question and this is what he answered

*"We've given tickets to minorities in many other states... Talks must have happened here (in UP) as well... I was not there, this is based on what I have learnt. May be they (BJP parliamentary board) didn't find any (winnable Muslim candidate). But I believe even they (Muslims) should get it," Rajnath said.* 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-in-up-polls-rajnath/articleshow/57301605.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> BJP will loose badly only if there is SP-BSP alliance. As long as SP and BSP are separate we can safely assume that BJP wont repeat a Bihar here so lets wait and watch how things unfold . And regarding Rajnath comments he was specifically asked this question and this is what he answered
> 
> *"We've given tickets to minorities in many other states... Talks must have happened here (in UP) as well... I was not there, this is based on what I have learnt. May be they (BJP parliamentary board) didn't find any (winnable Muslim candidate). But I believe even they (Muslims) should get it," Rajnath said.*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-in-up-polls-rajnath/articleshow/57301605.cms



BSP and SP are at each others throats as far as I've heard and splitting their votes good and hard.

Its good for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlugnPlay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

PlugnPlay said:


>



These people think their comments are totally hidden or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlugnPlay

Nilgiri said:


> These people think their comments are totally hidden or something?



They don't expect the "Militant and terrorist"hindus to discover their lies. That is how prejudice works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

*Shiv Sena is leading in 93 seats, BJP 77, while Congress 22 in BMC*
The Shiv Sena is set to emerge as the largest party in Mumbai, while the BJP is ahead in other cities across Maharashtra in civic polls as trends on Thursday showed the *Congress and the NCP trailing far behind them*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

BJP doing badly in Bundelkhand Region & BSP is doing well. #5forty3


----------



## Côôl PôtâTô

81 seats for BJP HISTORIC performance & 4 others also supporting means BJP emerges with highest seats 85 in BMC...Demonetisation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Proud to be a Maharashtrian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Whooo Hoooo the great Secular unstoppable sena with a pan-india reach

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Côôl PôtâTô

Côôl PôtâTô said:


> View attachment 379334
> 
> 
> 
> 81 seats for BJP HISTORIC performance & 4 others also supporting means BJP emerges with highest seats 85 in BMC...Demonetisation


Sorry it's 82 for BJP


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

RAW officer RSN Singh is 200% right when he said that this chuthiya is proxy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Côôl PôtâTô

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 379368


I still have doubts on BJP winning in UP but happy to see we are going towards congress mukkt bharat..
Their performance is worst in their lifetime..



noksss said:


> RAW officer RSN Singh is 200% right when he said that this chuthiya is proxy


His race will end in Punjab only..Other than that no ISI CIA can help him..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Almost complete wipe out for INC. Good. Hopefully soon Narmada river will be a river they cannot think of venturing beyond....unless for very minor coalition. Karnataka must be changed to non-congress ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834837489852362754

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834945948644216834

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834945948644216834



My respect for the old lady took a bit of a climb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Nilgiri said:


> My respect for the old lady took a bit of a climb



*Sheila Dikshit’s U Turn: Rahul moves from mature to not yet mature in a few months*
http://www.opindia.com/2017/02/shei...rom-mature-to-not-yet-mature-in-a-few-months/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Nilgiri said:


> Almost complete wipe out for INC. Good. Hopefully soon Narmada river will be a river they cannot think of venturing beyond....unless for very minor coalition. Karnataka must be changed to non-congress ASAP.



Karnataka is going to have BJP Government after next election(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Rahul Gandhi is 46 FOOKING years old, if he is still not mature then he will never be!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 379368



UP say kya report hai? 



Roybot said:


> Rahul Gandhi is 46 FOOKING years old, if he is still not mature then he will never be!




Maturity to rahul gandhi will come as soon as he quits politics and understand that it was nt his cup of tea..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Roybot said:


> Rahul Gandhi is 46 FOOKING years old, if he is still not mature then he will never be!


"_Kuch logon ki umar to badhti hai, lekin samajh nahi badhti_ (Some people age, but do not mature)," Modi said in Lok Sabha

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...o-not-mature-modis-dig-at-rahul/1/610916.html

A good thing about Rahul is that he is NOT F**king otherwise we would have another generation of Nehru Gandhi's leading the congress and claiming their right to post of PM just because of their surname

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Rahul Gandhi is 46 FOOKING years old, if he is still not mature then he will never be!


If 46 is politically immature age, Fadnavis must be a child prodigy!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anant_s

JanjaWeed said:


> If 46 is politically immature age


i'm 37 and already counted amongst elderly by my office staff.
Elsewhere Paapuji is 46 and still young.
What has world come to?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Soumitra

Can someone please remind him that his ally was ruling UP for the last 5 Years

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ashesh

_Congress Fighting Elections on 105 seats in UP:_

_50 SEATS: CONGRESS HERSELF ADMITS THAT THEY ARE GOING TO BE IN 3-4TH POSITION ON THEM._

_25 SEATS: SP'S MEMBERS ARE FIGHTING ON CONGRESS'S TICKETS & CAN SWITCH TO SP ANY TIME  . _

25 SEATS: LET'S SEE HOW MANY CONGRESS GOING TO WIN.


----------



## PlugnPlay

IT raid at Karnataka MLC Govind Raj's house reveal bribe entries to: 

AICC 
RG Office 
SG Office 
M Vora 
DGVS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834945948644216834


After phone call from Sonia Gandhi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835032152815226881

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## INS_Vikrant



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

INC to Support SS in BMC!


----------



## PlugnPlay

Ashesh said:


> INC to Support SS in BMC!



IF that happens SS will forever taint itself like AAP.


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> INC to Support SS in BMC!


Anything to get in power


----------



## Ashesh

PlugnPlay said:


> IF that happens SS will forever taint itself like AAP.



Death wish for both in future Maha & BMC polls.


----------



## patman

Roybot said:


> Rahul Gandhi is 46 FOOKING years old, if he is still not mature then he will never be!


he is still confused about night and day


----------



## Ashesh

Soumitra said:


> Anything to get in power



They've supported each other several times in past. If 11 March goes in favor of BJP; they'll form alliance with BJP & keep on ranting like they doing these days. 

If not, they'll pull out of the alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> They've supported each other several times in past. If 11 March goes in favor of BJP; they'll form alliance with BJP & keep on ranting like they doing these days.
> 
> If not, they'll pull out of the alliance.


I was not talking about SS. I was talking about Congress. They do anything to come to power. Even secularization of Shiv Sena (which is even more right wing than BJP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nice..Cong-Sena alliance means Fadnavis has killed two birds in one stone!


----------



## skyisthelimit

JanjaWeed said:


> Nice..Cong-Sena alliance means Fadnavis has killed two birds in one stone!



Yes and many SS loyal fanboys who voted for them in BMC will feel betrayed.
Seems like UT has lost his senses, maybe he thinks he can become farooq abdulla, leave NDA and rule Maharastra. But Maharastra is no Kashmir.


----------



## Kaniska

Guys ..any update about UP election from local people?? Where is the swing? Most probably, Punjab is going for AAP. What about UP election??


----------



## JanjaWeed

skyisthelimit said:


> Yes and many SS loyal fanboys who voted for them in BMC will feel betrayed.
> Seems like UT has lost his senses, maybe he thinks he can become farooq abdulla, leave NDA and rule Maharastra. But Maharastra is no Kashmir.


UT's problem is his ego..he wants to be seen & treated like his father Balasaheb, but in the process he is becoming another Pappu!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Kaniska said:


> Guys ..any update about UP election from local people?? Where is the swing? Most probably, Punjab is going for AAP. What about UP election??



*Ujada Pardesh*: BJP can do 2014, if not will be the largest Party.

BSP IS THE DARK HORSE. It can shock everyone with it's performance.

_*Muslim League Alliance*_ : Not coming to Power. It has done UPA-II in UP._ Scams hi Scams._ _For ex: 5.5+ Arab(s) were paid to comany to construct roads - Road is only in Paper_. Many others will soon come out of closet. 

Punjab: AAP can repeat Delhi in Punjab ( especially Malwa's district) and form Majority Government.

INC: It _might_ get *Majority.
*
BJP-AKALI : They are going to win maximum 10-12 seats - BJP 1-2 seats.

_In case of Hung Assembly - AAP Or INC will give each other outside support (talks already started) as President rule will favor BJP-Akali.

INC can break & rebels can join AAP._

UK: BJP majority Government.

GOA: BJP Government.



Soumitra said:


> I was not talking about SS. I was talking about Congress. They do anything to come to power. Even secularization of Shiv Sena (which is even more right wing than BJP)



They both are greedy for Power.


----------



## Soumitra

New Excuse from congress


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835852790178041862

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835853123025457154

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

For one expressway built at double the actual cost in UP, another worth 1753 Cr exists only on paper #kaamboltahai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836103574354436096

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Modi is very confident of winning guess the 5th phase is good for BJP

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...y-on-its-own-pm-modi/articleshow/57373402.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.thelotpot.com/fake-2000-...connection-must-read-its-an-amazing-analysis/


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835891922912825344

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836219967716671488

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836219967716671488


Modi ji kala dhan kidar hai..??


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> Modi ji kala dhan kidar hai..??


It's in your shirt, pants and kurtas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

UK's CM is already accepting Defeat.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> It's in your shirt, pants and kurtas.


It's gone when I woke up this morning in middle of the night!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Ashesh said:


> UK's CM is already accepting Defeat.


what did he say?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ashesh said:


> UK's CM is already accepting Defeat.





ranjeet said:


> what did he say?


He is gone crying to EC about Modi holding a rally despite not taking permission!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> It's gone when I woke up this morning in middle of the night!


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> what did he say?



He held Congress Workers meeting & told them - Be ready for best or worst, We didn't have money to fight elections, no hoardings etc etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ashesh said:


> He held Congress Workers meeting & told them - Be ready for best or worst, We didn't have money to fight elections, no hoardings etc etc...


looks like demonetization has done him!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

JanjaWeed said:


> He is gone crying to EC about Modi holding a rally despite not taking permission!



They can cry.  UK is going to be part of Congress Mukth Bharat on 11th. 



JanjaWeed said:


> looks like demonetization has done him!


sahi pakde hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Make in India, sell in India: Government to free up FDI in multibrand retail? 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Make in India, sell in India: Government to free up FDI in multibrand retail?
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


As long as it's make in India only.. this could be a good move! Tesco / Wallmart etc can provide great number of jobs plus good deals to farmers & retail manufacturers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Lagta hai Digi chacha sheelajeet kuch zaada kha gaye kal raat ko. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836229395383635969

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

ranjeet said:


> Lagta hai Digi chacha sheelajeet kuch zaada kha gaye kal raat ko.



Buddha aur Kya karega
Shilajit nahi khayega to Biwi Bhaag jayegi 

Jawaan Biwi ka Buddha khasam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

ranjeet said:


> Lagta hai Digi chacha sheelajeet kuch zaada kha gaye kal raat ko.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836229395383635969



Damn digvijay turning sanghi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Ashesh said:


> View attachment 380411


this would have been even better if RAGA was also in the coffin 69ing akhilesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> this would have been even better if RAGA was also in the coffin 69ing akhilesh.


He may still be there.. you never know, his part maybe bolted already! Afterall he could be giving one while down there, not exactly 69ing!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Randeep Hooda*
2 hrs · 
Don’t hang me over a laugh!



Viru cracked a joke and I admit I laughed. Damn!! He is so witty and this is one of the other million things he’s said that has made me crack up. That was it!!

But now, lo and behold, I'm being held responsible for instigating hate threats against a young girl, shockingly by the girl herself. That’s absolutely untrue. That was never our intention and our tweets is not the source of all the hate she might be receiving.

She spoke up, she stood for something she believes in, so then, she must also have the courage and fortitude to listen to the voices against it. To point fingers at someone else (in this case me) and hold him responsible for the reactions to her actions is not right. I have absolutely nothing against her and strongly believe that violence is wrong. Threatening a woman with violence is an even more heinous crime and the perpetrators should be brought to task with the most severe punishment.

I like her video of peace between warring nations. It’s noble. But that’s not the point in contention, is it ? She has the right to protest against what she feels is wrong and it’s also Viru’s right to make a joke about it. We live in a democracy and enjoy the right to freedom of expression! Accusing us of bullying and trolling the girl is wrong.



She wasn’t tagged in his joke nor in my amusement. But some journalists, among others, are trying hard to give this all kinds of colours to malign us and prove their point. They want to attach labels to us to further their agendas. That’s bullying and if you think you can bully us, you have another thing coming.

How’s the DU violence connected to her appeal against war? How's Viru's wit connected to supporting violence? The point is that it’s not, but is very pointedly being manipulated into being so.


This girl’s voice is important, but not more important than every other citizen. She is in no way representing all the martyrs and their children. It’s her personal opinion and should be taken as such. And it is my personal opinion that people shouldn’t fire their guns from young, impressionable shoulders. Students should study, debate and learn from these exchanges. They are the future of our nation and I'm not worried about our future because we have such brave and outspoken youngsters around.


As for being insensitive to a martyr's daughter, let me tell you that six of my classmates have sacrificed their lives for the nation and so have many others, senior and junior to me. Every village in my state has martyrs who have been saluted for more than two centuries. Yes, war is wrong but we didn’t start it or persevere with it. We don’t back down from protecting our borders even if it takes our loved ones away. How do we deal with it ? With ironical humour!!

With this I'd like to end my engagement with this particular topic.

Jai Hind



10k Likes896 Comments1.7k Shares


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836238492485103616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836085496870752256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

@Soumitra Any update on UP?


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> this would have been even better if RAGA was also in the coffin 69ing akhilesh.



sup Ranjeete.........I heard ISI loving Bhakts gave INDIA a new woman hero named Gurmehar Kaur.

when is feku Bhakts- ISI lovers gonna learn to respect women??



JanjaWeed said:


> It's gone when I woke up this morning in middle of the night!




so as u are expert in Punjab Politics..............how many seats u predict for BJP here?? 

People are saying BJP ANDA DEGI


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> sup Ranjeete.........I heard ISI loving Bhakts gave INDIA a new woman hero named Gurmehar Kaur.
> 
> when is feku Bhakts- ISI lovers gonna learn to respect women??


Yeah, but make sure kahin AAP wale ration card na bana de new hero ka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> sup Ranjeete.........I heard ISI loving Bhakts gave INDIA a new woman hero named Gurmehar Kaur.
> 
> when is feku Bhakts- ISI lovers gonna learn to respect women??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so as u are expert in Punjab Politics..............how many seats u predict for BJP here??
> 
> People are saying BJP ANDA DEGI


O teri...tu kab Kejri ka langoti se bahar nikla? Did Kejri have an orchidectomy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> Modi is very confident of winning guess the 5th phase is good for BJP
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...y-on-its-own-pm-modi/articleshow/57373402.cms



Keeping fingers crossed:

http://5forty3.in/implement/stateMAPm_MAPiUP5.php

This has definitely been a good day for BJP all over the zone as most districts have shown overall optimal performance. Today’s performance should give BJP a booster dose of confidence for its battles in Poorvanchal. Sangh and saffron Karyakartas’ confidence levels could be much higher from now on due to BJP having shown its might here. What is crucial is how big a tally can BJP actually achieve today, for it needs a sweep like trend to cover up for some of the potential losses in the previous phases. We will have to do a full analysis of today’s data to understand exactly how this phase has unfolded in terms of not only caste algorithms but also intra-district variations, if any. The one big X factor that we must still track and analyze is the Brahmin vote and its possible fragmentation especially in those seats where the opposition parties have put up strong Brahmin candidates.

SP-INC alliance is not working on the ground. What is adding to the Grand Alliance woes are the so called “friendly fights” like the one in Amethi between Amita Singh and Gayatri Prajapati which is helping BJP. The real might of non-Yadav OBC anger against Akhilesh Yadav is now unfolding to the fullest extent and BJP’s smaller alliances (with SBSP, Apna Dal etc.) are giving it that crucial edge. We still believe that Akhilesh is missing the strong presence of his uncle Shivpal Yadav who had complete hold on the Samjwadi organization at the village and block level. There are also 2 things that we have consistently noticed throughout this long drawn out election season – A] Wherever SP has too many sitting legislators (it had won 37 of 52 in this phase), the party faces greater anti-incumbency (another example was in phase 3) and B] Higher Muslim population in a subregion means greater consolidation of Hindu votes. How these 2 factors will play out in the remaining 2 phases should be watched carefully

BSP is still the 3rd pole, not fully collapsing and yet not winning too much. This has been the Maya story of 2017. She is refusing to fade away completely but is also facing the mathematical difficulty of a bad seat conversion ratio. Probably this math problem is built into her core vote base of Dalits who are spread evenly across the state at a mean of 20% but simply cannot win too many seats on their own. What adds to an overwhelmingly Dalit vote bank is that it is distinctly silent which makes it that much more difficult to build a visible _hawa_ in order to attract floating voters.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## YogaMudra

JanjaWeed said:


> O teri...tu kab Kejri ka langoti se bahar nikla? Did Kejri have an orchidectomy?



Samosa khake keju baniya ka langot dheeli ho gayi aur tatte bahar jhool rahe hai thand mei.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

*Minor Kerala girl gives birth: Did family try to ‘cover up’ rape by accused Christian priest?*
A priest has been arrested for allegedly raping the child, but was family under pressure to protect him?

http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...try-cover-rape-accused-christian-priest-57857

@ranjeet


----------



## YogaMudra

Ashesh said:


> *Minor Kerala girl gives birth: Did family try to ‘cover up’ rape by accused Christian priest?*
> A priest has been arrested for allegedly raping the child, but was family under pressure to protect him?
> 
> http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...try-cover-rape-accused-christian-priest-57857
> 
> @ranjeet



Meet the man himself  ..... caught while attempting to leave the country. (escape to vatican?)

*Father Robin Vaddakumchiryil* (48 years old), the vicar of St Sebastian church in Kottiyoor,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836517953587720192

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Soumitra

Liberal Elitism 101


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836537602819903488
Illiberal zhapaad 101


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836544118306242561

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

demonetization effect? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836551024701755392

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Liberal Elitism 101
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836537602819903488
> Illiberal zhapaad 101


wow.. coming from someone who being an MP chose to skip participating in democratic process of the nation just to attend a movie award show in US! 



ranjeet said:


> demonetization effect?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836551024701755392


o teri.. armchair economists will commit suicide!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836561888641073152

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

ranjeet said:


> demonetization effect?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836551024701755392



This is how you report such news

http://in.reuters.com/article/india-economy-gdp-idINKBN1671DX

*India's annual economic growth slows to 7 percent in December quarter*
India's annual economic growth slowed to 7.0 percent in the three months through December from a revised 7.4 percent expansion in the previous quarter, government data showed on Tuesday.

Analysts polled by Reuters had forecast 6.4 percent growth for the October-December period.

The central statistics office also retained the growth forecast for the fiscal year ending in March 2017 at 7.1 percent.

(Reporting by Rajesh Kumar Singh; Editing by Randy Fabi)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

*Rijiju also hit back at those criticising him for asking who was polluting Gurmehar's mind, saying that he stood by his tweet and was only speaking his mind. "(When I say) somebody (is polluting her mind), I mean the Leftists," he said. 
"It were these Leftists who celebrated when *Indian Army* personnel were martyred in the 1962 (Indo-China) war, and raised anti-national slogans. But now, whoever makes anti-national statements will be dealt firmly under the law. Everybody has freedom of expression but must act as per the laws of the country," he added.* 

On her reported decision to leave Delhi for the time being, Rijiju said that Delhi is a safe city and she should have nothing to fear. "That's (to leave Delhi) her choice. She should be protected and will be protected," he said.

*Welcoming the registration of an FIR by the Delhi Police regarding the alleged rape threat issued to Gurmehar, Rijiju said: "Anybody who has used such language must be identified. May be someone from a fake account has done this".

"I want to tell Congress and Arvind Kejriwal not to instigate young students. Studies are the top priority in colleges and university and they should not disrupt the environment there. Youngsters are free to speak and do what they want but they must not speak against the nation".*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...er-mind-kiren-rijiju/articleshow/57390819.cms

Kiren Rijjju at his best I think modi should seriously consider giving him the I&B ministry as an addition charge to stop the PR disaster at least in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Yeah, but make sure kahin AAP wale ration card na bana de new hero ka.




lol...........



noksss said:


> *Rijiju also hit back at those criticising him for asking who was polluting Gurmehar's mind, saying that he stood by his tweet and was only speaking his mind. "(When I say) somebody (is polluting her mind), I mean the Leftists," he said.
> "It were these Leftists who celebrated when *Indian Army* personnel were martyred in the 1962 (Indo-China) war, and raised anti-national slogans. But now, whoever makes anti-national statements will be dealt firmly under the law. Everybody has freedom of expression but must act as per the laws of the country," he added.*
> 
> On her reported decision to leave Delhi for the time being, Rijiju said that Delhi is a safe city and she should have nothing to fear. "That's (to leave Delhi) her choice. She should be protected and will be protected," he said.
> 
> *Welcoming the registration of an FIR by the Delhi Police regarding the alleged rape threat issued to Gurmehar, Rijiju said: "Anybody who has used such language must be identified. May be someone from a fake account has done this".
> 
> "I want to tell Congress and Arvind Kejriwal not to instigate young students. Studies are the top priority in colleges and university and they should not disrupt the environment there. Youngsters are free to speak and do what they want but they must not speak against the nation".*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...er-mind-kiren-rijiju/articleshow/57390819.cms
> 
> Kiren Rijjju at his best I think modi should seriously consider giving him the I&B ministry as an addition charge to stop the PR disaster at least in the future




a troll minister ...........without any sense ..trying very hard to get in same league as other hatemongers



ranjeet said:


> demonetization effect?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836551024701755392




oye ranjeete........how many of BJP people have joined ISI?? #JustAsking

It would be hilarious if someone said that demonetization didnt had bad effect on economy during nov-dec period.

my city lies near border........rarely a ATM is working in the city...............banks also go out of cash by noon

to make things worse....shopkeepers especially petrol pumps are not accepting cards due to heavy service tax 

like MMS said "MONUMENTAL MISMANAGEMENT"



JanjaWeed said:


> wow.. coming from someone who being an MP chose to skip participating in democratic process of the nation just to attend a movie award show in US!
> 
> 
> o teri.. armchair economists will commit suicide!




seriously ........do u BJP people think that u can manage a seat in Punjab this time??? what does ur friends in ISI say?


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> oye ranjeete........how many of BJP people have joined ISI?? #JustAsking
> 
> It would be hilarious if someone said that demonetization didnt had bad effect on economy during nov-dec period.
> 
> my city lies near border........rarely a ATM is working in the city...............banks also go out of cash by noon
> 
> to make things worse....shopkeepers especially petrol pumps are not accepting cards due to heavy service tax
> 
> like MMS said "MONUMENTAL MISMANAGEMENT"



No doubt management could have been a lot better but considering the magnitude of this step there were bound to be some issues in implementation. MMS also said it would have 2% affect on GDP rate. Let 10 JP feed him more nonsense to spew. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836612042886885377

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


>


----------



## Soumitra

Prometheus said:


> oye ranjeete........how many of BJP people have joined ISI?? #JustAsking
> 
> It would be hilarious if someone said that demonetization didnt had bad effect on economy during nov-dec period.
> 
> my city lies near border........rarely a ATM is working in the city...............banks also go out of cash by noon
> 
> to make things worse....shopkeepers especially petrol pumps are not accepting cards due to heavy service tax
> 
> like MMS said "MONUMENTAL MISMANAGEMENT"
> 
> seriously ........do u BJP people think that u can manage a seat in Punjab this time??? what does ur friends in ISI say?


Lets wait 10 more days. 11th March ko result aa jayega whether Demonetization is "Monumental Mismanagement" or not
IMHO punjab result alone may not be accurate commentary on the BJP because
1 - they are a junior partner in the alliance
2 - you have to factor in 10 years anti incumbency

I will like to look at overall figures.

Uttarakhand - BJP Congress direct Fight
UP - Largest State, Tri Corner Contest, Gathbandhan between SP and Congress
Goa - Tri Corner Contest with new entrant AAP
Manipur - New area for BJP

*PS *- *If BJP does not do well I am willing to admit that Demonetization was a disaster and I was wrong. However if BJP does well are you willing to admit your mistake in judging the public mood?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> lol...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a troll minister ...........without any sense ..trying very hard to get in same league as other hatemongers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oye ranjeete........how many of BJP people have joined ISI?? #JustAsking
> 
> It would be hilarious if someone said that demonetization didnt had bad effect on economy during nov-dec period.
> 
> my city lies near border........rarely a ATM is working in the city...............banks also go out of cash by noon
> 
> to make things worse....shopkeepers especially petrol pumps are not accepting cards due to heavy service tax
> 
> like MMS said "MONUMENTAL MISMANAGEMENT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously ........do u BJP people think that u can manage a seat in Punjab this time??? what does ur friends in ISI say?


Would you go back inside Kejri's langot if BJP manages to win a seat in Punjab? What u sayin dude?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836870965980196864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Kejriwal floated Party : Kejriwal's Panthak Dal has got ZERO SEATS in Delhi Gurudwara elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Tubelight. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836821924110041088


----------



## Dragon Ball

@adil_minhas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608720132374790144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

Dragon Ball said:


> @adil_minhas
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608720132374790144



So?

I am least bothered about dominating you or anyone. My grandfather is a pir. Hundreds of poor come to our home every week for his blessings and food and some financial help. Please open your eyes.

And dude. Seriously. 1606? Get a grip.


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Would you go back inside Kejri's langot if BJP manages to win a seat in Punjab? What u sayin dude?




lol........would u come out of langot of mohan bhagwat if bjp didnt?



Soumitra said:


> Lets wait 10 more days. 11th March ko result aa jayega whether Demonetization is "Monumental Mismanagement" or not
> IMHO punjab result alone may not be accurate commentary on the BJP because
> 1 - they are a junior partner in the alliance
> 2 - you have to factor in 10 years anti incumbency
> 
> I will like to look at overall figures.
> 
> Uttarakhand - BJP Congress direct Fight
> UP - Largest State, Tri Corner Contest, Gathbandhan between SP and Congress
> Goa - Tri Corner Contest with new entrant AAP
> Manipur - New area for BJP
> 
> *PS *- *If BJP does not do well I am willing to admit that Demonetization was a disaster and I was wrong. However if BJP does well are you willing to admit your mistake in judging the public mood?*




I am still waiting for dudes admit they were wrong who abused me when i said Jaitley gonna lose by more then 1 lac votes
Are u willing to talk to them plz


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836949161480105988

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragon Ball

adil_minhas said:


> So?
> 
> I am least bothered about dominating you or anyone. My grandfather is a pir. Hundreds of poor come to our home every week for his blessings and food and some financial help. Please open your eyes.
> 
> And dude. Seriously. 1606? Get a grip.



You granddad being whatever is not my concern and it hardly matters to anyone in India, at least in the non Muslim community. But given the history of why cow slaughter started in India and Islam's association with it you won't find Hindus feeling charitable about your stance on beef. And hey dude 1606 or 2017 - Muslims thinking and behavior has not really changed all that much. They are still notorious the world over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

Prometheus said:


> lol........would u come out of langot of mohan bhagwat if bjp didnt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for dudes admit they were wrong who abused me when i said Jaitley gonna lose by more then 1 lac votes
> Are u willing to talk to them plz



Hung Assembly in Punjab with BJP wining 1-2 seats (Max 12 seats among BJP-SAD).


----------



## skyisthelimit

Prometheus said:


> lol...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a troll minister ...........without any sense ..trying very hard to get in same league as other hatemongers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oye ranjeete........how many of BJP people have joined ISI?? #JustAsking
> 
> It would be hilarious if someone said that demonetization didnt had bad effect on economy during nov-dec period.
> 
> my city lies near border........rarely a ATM is working in the city...............banks also go out of cash by noon
> 
> to make things worse....shopkeepers especially petrol pumps are not accepting cards due to heavy service tax
> 
> like MMS said "MONUMENTAL MISMANAGEMENT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously ........do u BJP people think that u can manage a seat in Punjab this time??? what does ur friends in ISI say?



Y are we only judging demonetization issue with Punjab result?
Why not accept that Odisha, Maharashtra elections and its performance can also be a stamp on demonetization?
What if BJP wins all states and loses Punjab, still you will say demonetization was a failure?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

skyisthelimit said:


> Y are we only judging demonetization issue with Punjab result?
> Why not accept that Odisha, Maharashtra elections and its performance can also be a stamp on demonetization?
> What if BJP wins all states and loses Punjab, still you will say demonetization was a failure?



What INC is to SP-INC alliance in UP, BJP is to Akali's. Everyone knew before hand that BJP-SAD will meet the same fate which UPA-II met in 2014. 

Linking Demonisation to the results of Punjab Election is Oxymoron. 

If BJP loses election in UK, Goa & UP then only I'll accept that's it's a verdict on Demonetization. If BJP gets 170+ seats in UP and wins other 2 states, I WON'T. 

PS: I supported Demonetization, but now I believe it was sheerstupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> What INC is to SP-INC alliance in UP, BJP is to Akali's. Everyone knew before hand that BJP-SAD will meet the same fate which UPA-II met in 2014.
> 
> Linking Demonisation to the results of Punjab Election is Oxymoron.
> 
> If BJP loses election in UK, Goa & UP then only I'll accept that's it's a verdict on Demonetization. If BJP gets 170+ seats in UP and wins other 2 states, I WON'T.
> 
> PS: I supported Demonetization, but now I believe it was sheerstupidity.


He is using Punjab as a fig leaf regarding his stance on demonetization. Even the bhakts are not saying we will win Punjab


----------



## Ashesh

Soumitra said:


> He is using Punjab as a fig leaf regarding his stance on demonetization. Even the bhakts are not saying we will win Punjab



I know all his life he Voted for Akali's & now turned AAP supporter.


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> I know all his life he Voted for Akali's & now turned AAP supporter.



Puraana Paapi hai. In 2014 he used (and is still using- see his previous post) the fact that jaitely lost in Amritsar to do chest thumping He does not see the overall picture that BJP formed the central govt with absolute majority and also that Jaitely is the FM of the country. He keeps on harping about one small point of jaitely's loss in amritsar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## adil_minhas

Dragon Ball said:


> You granddad being whatever is not my concern and it hardly matters to anyone in India, at least in the non Muslim community. But given the history of why cow slaughter started in India and Islam's association with it you won't find Hindus feeling charitable about your stance on beef. And hey dude 1606 or 2017 - Muslims thinking and behavior has not really changed all that much. They are still notorious the world over.



I'm not really interested in what your bigoted views on Muslims are buddy.

Get used to the fact that this country is ours and we ain't going nowhere.


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragon Ball

adil_minhas said:


> I'm not really interested in what your bigoted views on Muslims are buddy.
> 
> Get used to the fact that this country is ours and we ain't going nowhere.



Well you will live in this country as minorities and democracy will always mean majority wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> lol........would u come out of langot of mohan bhagwat if bjp didnt?


lol dude.. Still suffering from the anesthesia after orchidectomy?


----------



## skyisthelimit

Just read, Kejriwal's Panthak Dal got a BIG ZERO in DELHI Gurudwara elections.


----------



## Prometheus

a nikerdhari minister from BJP said who support Gurmehar Kaur should be kicked out of India as they are anti-national

@ranjeet .... that dude named anul vij have even courage to say that Akal Thakt should be moved to Pakistan??

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/sgpc-akal-takht-back-gurmehar/371380.html


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836831649589571588

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Gurmeher has left for Australia. She was having difficulties in getting visa previously but got it this time . (Source: Some local news channel)



Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836831649589571588


----------



## adil_minhas

Dragon Ball said:


> Well you will live in this country as minorities and democracy will always mean majority wins.



I will live in this country like a king.

Who employs a ton of you guys (so called majority) to work for him.

Whose wives and kids eat off of my money.

What has being a majority given you guys bro?

Ek mandir nahin bana sakte, majority banne chale hain ....

Keep amusing me with your bigotry. Your ineffectual bigotry. Coz really, you lack the tools.


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837033745748107265
Hacked account?


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> a nikerdhari minister from BJP said who support Gurmehar Kaur should be kicked out of India as they are anti-national
> 
> @ranjeet .... that dude named anul vij have even courage to say that Akal Thakt should be moved to Pakistan??
> 
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/sgpc-akal-takht-back-gurmehar/371380.html



Don't worry once AAP gets in power in Punjab there won't be any need of moving anywhere. Neither to Pakistan, nor to Caneda, UK, US or Australia. 

As far as this whole issue is concerned i didn't knew she was the first ever girl who received such rape threats on twitter. I thought Chottepur's incident in Punjab made you realize how people are used by AAP for their political gains but I guess you still need more examples to finally come out of lala ji's spell. CYSS, student wing of AAP didn't fight last year's DUSU elections because they didn't have no traction there, but we will be seeing them this year definitely as an alternative to NSUI to take on ABVP. Here go through this twitter thread to know more about what's actually happening. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836659151711301632


----------



## Ashesh

Prometheus said:


> a nikerdhari minister from BJP said who support Gurmehar Kaur should be kicked out of India as they are anti-national
> 
> @ranjeet .... that dude named anul vij have even courage to say that Akal Thakt should be moved to Pakistan??
> 
> http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/punjab/sgpc-akal-takht-back-gurmehar/371380.html



If someone threatens to murder you, will you run to Media Houses Or File Or?

ABVP is the one who filed FIR against Bulling & Rape Threats but AISA didn't?

She sported the people who chanted " Bharat Tere Tukde Honge, Bastar Mange Azadi"? Such Traitors should be charged with sedition charges and put behind bars.



ranjeet said:


> Don't worry once AAP gets in power in Punjab there won't be any need of moving anywhere. Neither to Pakistan, nor to Caneda, UK, US or Australia.
> 
> As far as this whole issue is concerned i didn't knew she was the first ever girl who received such rape threats on twitter. I thought Chottepur's incident in Punjab made you realize how people are used by AAP for their political gains but I guess you still need more examples to finally come out of lala ji's spell. CYSS, student wing of AAP didn't fight last year's DUSU elections because they didn't have no traction there, but we will be seeing them this year definitely as an alternative to NSUI to take on ABVP. Here go through this twitter thread to know more about what's actually happening.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836659151711301632



Gurmehar is affiliated with AAP & JNU wala's. She's herself posted pics supporting them on Facebook. 

Remember few months back Russian Ambassador to Turkey was shot during Press Conference? She justified her murder by sharing a post stating that Russia had been killing Syrians by bombing it. Hence, the ambassador haa been killed. 

She's been brainwashed to no point of return. 



911 said:


> Gurmeher has left for Australia. She was having difficulties in getting visa previously but got it this time . (Source: Some local news channel)



Wrong. Two Police women been provided to her for her security. She is in Punjab at the moment and shall soon return to Delhi.

@ranjeet BJP government ki @@@$!#$$. They are sleeping since a year on JNU case. Had they done something then, abhi yeh na ho raha hota.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

adil_minhas said:


> I will live in this country like a king.
> 
> Who employs a ton of you guys (so called majority) to work for him.
> 
> Whose wives and kids eat off of my money.
> 
> What has being a majority given you guys bro?
> 
> Ek mandir nahin bana sakte, majority banne chale hain ....
> 
> Keep amusing me with your bigotry. Your ineffectual bigotry. Coz really, you lack the tools.



You are still a mullah though you delusionally consider yourself a "like a king." There are a couple of millions of such "living like kings" in this country. Mostly from the Hindu-Jain community. It is a rich country. So a few of Muslims "living like kings" is okay. It is a nonissue for me. Though I do think you are a person lacking class who gets impressed by such things.

Most of your compatriots are illiterate and working as laborers or in some cycle or bangar/kabada shops. Quite a few Hindus are too and it is good you are lucky enough to be one of those who are able to employ some of the poorer sections of our society. Though I am sure they are not eating off your money but of the wages of their own sweat and blood.

As far as what has being majority given me? I don't have to make posts like "mera dum ghutah hai." I get to see my wondrous culture triumph and flourish over your barbaric culture. I get to see an India shaping up as per Hindu values and ethos and not ending up like a Pakistan. I get to see you guys grovel for bits and scraps of charity in the name of minority welfare.

Mandir wahin banega. Only thing is Hindus are too civilized unlike you guys. We will go through the due process to get it accomplished. Don't worry about our tools.

Islamists like you should not even open your mouth about bigotry. You opened a thread claiming some sort of superiority over Hindus because of some misinformed notion of Muslim beauty. Flaunting your familial wealth or deriding your countrymen over their dark skinned look or insisting to eat beef in a country with deep held beliefs over its sacredness. This is you. A man without culture or class. All this while you claim to come from a family of a so called "Pir." Every time you open your mouth you make me glad our country is not and will never be guided by such crass beings.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RudraMudra

Dragon Ball said:


> You are still a mullah though you delusionally consider yourself a "like a king." There are a couple of millions of such "living like kings" in this country. Mostly from the Hindu-Jain community. It is a rich country. So a few of Muslims "living like kings" is okay. It is a nonissue for me. Though I do think you are a person lacking class who gets impressed by such things.
> 
> Most of your compatriots are illiterate and working as laborers or in some cycle or bangar/kabada shops. Quite a few Hindus are too and it is good you are lucky enough to be one of those who are able to employ some of the poorer sections of our society. Though I am sure they are not eating off your money but of the wages of their own sweat and blood.
> 
> As far as what has being majority given me? I don't have to make posts like "mera dum ghutah hai." I get to see my wondrous culture triumph and flourish over your barbaric culture. I get to see an India shaping up as per Hindu values and ethos and not ending up like a Pakistan. I get to see you guys grovel for bits and scraps of charity in the name of minority welfare.
> 
> Mandir wahin banega. Only thing is Hindus are too civilized unlike you guys. We will go through the due process to get it accomplished. Don't worry about our tools.
> 
> Islamists like you should not even open your mouth about bigotry. You opened a thread claiming some sort of superiority over Hindus because of some misinformed notion of Muslim beauty. Flaunting your familial wealth or deriding your countrymen over their dark skinned look or insisting to eat beef in a country with deep held beliefs over its sacredness. This is you. A man without culture or class. All this while you claim to come from a family of a so called "Pir." Every time you open your mouth you make me glad our country is not and will never be guided by such crass beings.



Full Marks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Ashesh said:


> If someone threatens to murder you, will you run to Media Houses Or File Or?
> 
> ABVP is the one who filed FIR against Bulling & Rape Threats but AISA didn't?
> 
> She sported the people who chanted " Bharat Tere Tukde Honge, Bastar Mange Azadi"? Such Traitors should be charged with sedition charges and put behind bars.
> 
> 
> 
> Gurmehar is affiliated with AAP & JNU wala's. She's herself posted pics supporting them on Facebook.
> 
> Remember few months back Russian Ambassador to Turkey was shot during Press Conference? She justified her murder by sharing a post stating that Russia had been killing Syrians by bombing it. Hence, the ambassador haa been killed.
> 
> She's been brainwashed to no point of return.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Two Police women been provided to her for her security. She is in Punjab at the moment and shall soon return to Delhi.
> 
> @ranjeet BJP government ki @@@$!#$$. They are sleeping since a year on JNU case. Had they done something then, abhi yeh na ho raha hota.



She is not brainwashed, she is member of CYSS, I mean her first post was against ABVP how she came to conclusion that ABVP is the culprit at what happened at Ramjas and not the left parties? Who died and made her a judge? If she was a peacenik as being paraded by people she would have condemned violence in campus by all the parties but nah her highness gave the verdict and found ABVP guilty. 

Chargesheet has been filed couple of days ago, let's see how the case progresses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Dragon Ball said:


> You are still a mullah though you delusionally consider yourself a "like a king." There are a couple of millions of such "living like kings" in this country. Mostly from the Hindu-Jain community. It is a rich country. So a few of Muslims "living like kings" is okay. It is a nonissue for me. Though I do think you are a person lacking class who gets impressed by such things.
> 
> Most of your compatriots are illiterate and working as laborers or in some cycle or bangar/kabada shops. Quite a few Hindus are too and it is good you are lucky enough to be one of those who are able to employ some of the poorer sections of our society. Though I am sure they are not eating off your money but of the wages of their own sweat and blood.
> 
> As far as what has being majority given me? I don't have to make posts like "mera dum ghutah hai." I get to see my wondrous culture triumph and flourish over your barbaric culture. I get to see an India shaping up as per Hindu values and ethos and not ending up like a Pakistan. I get to see you guys grovel for bits and scraps of charity in the name of minority welfare.
> 
> Mandir wahin banega. Only thing is Hindus are too civilized unlike you guys. We will go through the due process to get it accomplished. Don't worry about our tools.
> 
> Islamists like you should not even open your mouth about bigotry. You opened a thread claiming some sort of superiority over Hindus because of some misinformed notion of Muslim beauty. Flaunting your familial wealth or deriding your countrymen over their dark skinned look or insisting to eat beef in a country with deep held beliefs over its sacredness. This is you. A man without culture or class. All this while you claim to come from a family of a so called "Pir." Every time you open your mouth you make me glad our country is not and will never be guided by such crass beings.



@User



I am enjoying myself. Bachkani harkatein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RudraMudra

ranjeet said:


> She is not brainwashed, she is member of CYSS, I mean her first post was against ABVP how she came to conclusion that ABVP is the culprit at what happened at Ramjas and not the left parties? Who died and made her a judge? If she was a peacenik as being paraded by people she would have condemned violence in campus by all the parties but nah her highness gave the verdict and found ABVP guilty.
> 
> Chargesheet has been filed couple of days ago, let's see how the case progresses.



You are missing one large point. 

For a person who finds "Pakistan" not guilty, how can she find "ABVP" guilty ? It defies logic. 

If "war" killed her father, and not pakistan' , the same token must be applied to DU violence too. 

In absence of any such logic, we have to conclude that she is lying about one of her stand. So which is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## adil_minhas

@Dragon Ball 

Not dark. The word I used was black.

There are quite a few shades in between.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Dragon Ball said:


> You are still a mullah though you delusionally consider yourself a "like a king." There are a couple of millions of such "living like kings" in this country. Mostly from the Hindu-Jain community. It is a rich country. So a few of Muslims "living like kings" is okay. It is a nonissue for me. Though I do think you are a person lacking class who gets impressed by such things.
> 
> Most of your compatriots are illiterate and working as laborers or in some cycle or bangar/kabada shops. Quite a few Hindus are too and it is good you are lucky enough to be one of those who are able to employ some of the poorer sections of our society. Though I am sure they are not eating off your money but of the wages of their own sweat and blood.
> 
> As far as what has being majority given me? I don't have to make posts like "mera dum ghutah hai." I get to see my wondrous culture triumph and flourish over your barbaric culture. I get to see an India shaping up as per Hindu values and ethos and not ending up like a Pakistan. I get to see you guys grovel for bits and scraps of charity in the name of minority welfare.
> 
> Mandir wahin banega. Only thing is Hindus are too civilized unlike you guys. We will go through the due process to get it accomplished. Don't worry about our tools.
> 
> Islamists like you should not even open your mouth about bigotry. You opened a thread claiming some sort of superiority over Hindus because of some misinformed notion of Muslim beauty. Flaunting your familial wealth or deriding your countrymen over their dark skinned look or insisting to eat beef in a country with deep held beliefs over its sacredness. This is you. A man without culture or class. All this while you claim to come from a family of a so called "Pir." Every time you open your mouth you make me glad our country is not and will never be guided by such crass beings.



He is not what he claims to be. His name, his DP everything is fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hollow Field

Dragon Ball said:


> Only thing is Hindus are too civilized unlike you guys.



Your gonna come to our forum and spew this sort of ignorant vitriol?

I bet you aren't older than 18. Because if you are, I'll be amazed a grown, literate, educated adult such as yourself would harbor such spiteful thoughts in your heart.

I know this is Indian thread, but please try to avoid using offensive language.


----------



## Dragon Ball

adil_minhas said:


> @Dragon Ball
> 
> Not dark. The word I used was black.
> 
> There are quite a few shades in between.



Okay black. So? You think we are offended by that description? We made Kala (darkness/time) our God. We embrace it and reveal in it.









Roybot said:


> He is not what he claims to be. His name, his DP everything is fake.



Whether he is fake or not frankly I don't care. On here I can only discuss about his constructed ID and how even that construction is so unimpressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RudraMudra

Dragon Ball said:


> Okay black. So? You think we are offended by that description? We made Kala (darkness/time) our God. We embrace it and reveal in it.



"Krishna" means dark too....... so does "shyam".


----------



## Dragon Ball

Hollow Field said:


> Your gonna come to our forum and spew this sort of ignorant vitriol?
> 
> I bet you aren't older than 18. Because if you are, I'll be amazed a grown, literate, educated adult such as yourself would harbor such spiteful thoughts in your heart.
> 
> I know this is Indian thread, but please try to avoid using offensive language.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608720132374790144Most Muslims are proud of their history on this land and the above tweet encapsulates what has been Muslim history here. As per the Hindu standards this is barbarity. You sow a tree of thorns over a thousand years here and then expect gracious thoughts from people. That is defying logic, is it not?



RudraMudra said:


> "Krishna" means dark too....... so does "shyam".



Yeah, I was going to post a pic of Krishna, but then Adiyogi was so handsome and latest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hollow Field

Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608720132374790144Most Muslims are proud of their history on this land and the above tweet encapsulates what has been Muslim history here. As per the Hindu standards this is barbarity. You sow a tree of thorns over a thousand years here and then expect gracious thoughts from people. That is defying logic, is it not?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was going to post a pic of Krishna, but then Adiyogi was so handsome and latest



So that gives you the right to post what you post? None of us were alive a thousand years ago.

Granted Muslims ruled over for nearly 700 years. But they lived in harmony with Hindus mostly and left a legacy. Their were no major genocides. Mughals didn't persecute Hindus but integrated with them mutually

Also Granted, their are evil people with hate in their heart, why do you wanna be like them?

Why am I wasting my time, arguing with trolls.

Do what you wanna do. Don't reply to this


----------



## Dragon Ball

Hollow Field said:


> So that gives you the right to post what you post? None of us were alive a thousand years ago.
> 
> Granted Muslims ruled over for nearly 700 years. But they lived in harmony with Hindus mostly and left a legacy. Their were no major genocides. Mughals didn't persecute Hindus but integrated with them mutually
> 
> Also Granted, their are evil people with hate in their heart, why do you wanna be like them?
> 
> Why am I wasting my time, arguing with trolls.
> 
> Do what you wanna do. Don't reply to this



Well this is a discussion forum right?


----------



## I.R.A

adil_minhas said:


> @User
> 
> 
> 
> I am enjoying myself. Bachkani harkatein.



Buddy don't be afraid I have full Muslim support behind you. 

Try convincing him to get laid, it will help him release some tension and hatred (I guess if he does it properly) .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

User said:


> Buddy don't be afraid I have full Muslim support behind you.
> 
> Try convincing him to get laid, it will help him release some tension and hatred (I guess if he does it properly) .............



Naah. The black ones get laid only after their parents find a girl for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

adil_minhas said:


> Naah. The black ones get laid only after their parents find a girl for them.



You sure? These overzealous religious bigots have some very dark (not black) secrets. If they can use religion to hate they can use it to get laid too.

Parents finding a girl is fine with me by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

User said:


> Parents finding a girl is fine with me by the way.



Fine with me too. Don't get me wrong. In my circle, I've seen arranged marriages breaking as well as love marriages. Though in India (and maybe less so Pakistan) there is no such "pure" love marriage. Coz eventually towards the end parents (and the whole jing bang) invariably jump in, converting it to the quintessential love-cum-arranged marriage.

I love our people man. Don't get put off by my racist venting. Which is highly targeted. We are a full 24x7 nautanki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

adil_minhas said:


> Fine with me too. Don't get me wrong. In my circle, I've seen arranged marriages breaking as well as love marriages. Though in India (and maybe less so Pakistan) there is no such "pure" love marriage. Coz eventually towards the end parents (and the whole jing bang) invariably jump in, converting it to the quintessential love-cum-arranged marriage.



My experience tells me that most of the time these love marriages are a failure even if they don't divorce, because almost in more than 90% cases, couples involved are high on hormones, hardly any rational thinking and planning pre marriage but all dreams and fantasies ......... well one day reality strikes and then people find it hard to live with same person they had thought you would worship all their life.

Arranged cum love have higher chances of being successful with passage of time the chemistry gets stronger and stronger ........... or may be I am the lucky one.



adil_minhas said:


> I love our people man. Don't get put off by my racist venting. Which is highly targeted. We are a full 24x7 nautanki.



Our people? Does the border play any role when you look at this people?

I have no hope for our people, this is without any distinction of border. It shouldn't take more than the time we have already taken to get free physically and mentally ........ unfortunately they are free physically but mentally they are still slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Don't worry once AAP gets in power in Punjab there won't be any need of moving anywhere. Neither to Pakistan, nor to Caneda, UK, US or Australia.
> 
> As far as this whole issue is concerned i didn't knew she was the first ever girl who received such rape threats on twitter. I thought Chottepur's incident in Punjab made you realize how people are used by AAP for their political gains but I guess you still need more examples to finally come out of lala ji's spell. CYSS, student wing of AAP didn't fight last year's DUSU elections because they didn't have no traction there, but we will be seeing them this year definitely as an alternative to NSUI to take on ABVP. Here go through this twitter thread to know more about what's actually happening.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836659151711301632




u are missing the whole point mate......

if Akal Thakt comes in support of someone openly ..that technically means Sikhs all around the world are in support of that cause........rarely Akal Thakt Jathedar gives statement as this kind

and now as a nikerdhari mantri from BJP wants to kick out anyone supporting Gurmehar .....I would love to see if he has any courage to even comment on Akal Thakt.

even how much foolish statemenst Feku make ....still wont comment on Akal Thakt....he knows what can happen.


----------



## Ashesh

Prometheus said:


> u are missing the whole point mate......
> 
> if Akal Thakt comes in support of someone openly ..that technically means Sikhs all around the world are in support of that cause........rarely Akal Thakt Jathedar gives statement as this kind
> 
> and now as a nikerdhari mantri from BJP wants to kick out anyone supporting Gurmehar .....I would love to see if he has any courage to even comment on Akal Thakt.
> 
> even how much foolish statemenst Feku make ....still wont comment on Akal Thakt....he knows what can happen.



If Gurmehar can support people chanting "Bharat Tere Tukde Honge, Bastar Mange Azadi etc.", then why can't BJP Minister use his Freedom of Expression & give his POV?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Ashesh said:


> If Gurmehar can support people chanting "Bharat Tere Tukde Honge, Bastar Mange Azadi etc.", then why can't BJP Minister use his Freedom of Expression & give his POV?


....so nikar wale mantri has courage to say same thing about AKal Thakt?? U are saying it would absolutly fine if he comments on Akal Thakt?

correct??

and on ur note of using freedom of expression..................He is a minister not a private citizen ........he should behave like minister of the citizens not of RSS gundas.

Plz go ahead ...tell ur illiterate minister to comment on Akal Thakt.........he really needs some education

on funny note .....no one can expect any Blind idiotic bhakt to have a sense ..........when their lord feku dont even know differance between coconut and pineaaple 

and before jumping to any bandwagon and start issuing threats to me or calling me a aaptard or congi......i didnt vote anyone from them

@Juggernautjatt this dude says his minister should say that Akal Thakt and SGPC should be kicked out of India


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> If Gurmehar can support people chanting "Bharat Tere Tukde Honge, Bastar Mange Azadi etc.", then why can't BJP Minister use his Freedom of Expression & give his POV?


Didnt you know according to leftists FoE is a one way street

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> u are missing the whole point mate......
> 
> if Akal Thakt comes in support of someone openly ..that technically means Sikhs all around the world are in support of that cause........rarely Akal Thakt Jathedar gives statement as this kind
> 
> and now as a nikerdhari mantri from BJP wants to kick out anyone supporting Gurmehar .....I would love to see if he has any courage to even comment on Akal Thakt.
> 
> even how much foolish statemenst Feku make ....still wont comment on Akal Thakt....he knows what can happen.



Well it's all good, Akal thakt came in support of her. Would they come in support of every girl who receives rape threats on facebook, twitter and youtube comments section or they made an exception just for this girl?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Neither ABVP members, Nor RSS or BJP threatened her with Rape! IT'S ABVP WHO FILED FIR AGAINST THE ONE WHO BULLIED THEM.

LIKE YOUR AKAL THAKT, EVERYONE HAS CONDEMNED THOSE ABUSED HER & WANT ACTION TO BE TAKEN AGAINST THEM?

Your Gurmehar Kaur is chanting "Kashmir Mange Azadi, Bastar Mange Azadi, Bharat Tere Tukde Honge etc". Her & others crap won't be tolerated.

The very people whom she's supporting Killed Her Father and many others in India?

Minister is right: Anyone chanting such slogans should be delta with Iron Fist.

I didn't call you Aaptard Or anything, it's your whom have done that. 



Prometheus said:


> ....so nikar wale mantri has courage to say same thing about AKal Thakt?? U are saying it would absolutly fine if he comments on Akal Thakt?
> 
> correct??
> 
> and on ur note of using freedom of expression..................He is a minister not a private citizen ........he should behave like minister of the citizens not of RSS gundas.
> 
> Plz go ahead ...tell ur illiterate minister to comment on Akal Thakt.........he really needs some education
> 
> on funny note .....no one can expect any Blind idiotic bhakt to have a sense ..........when their lord feku dont even know differance between coconut and pineaaple
> 
> and before jumping to any bandwagon and start issuing threats to me or calling me a aaptard or congi......i didnt vote anyone from them
> 
> @Juggernautjatt this dude says his minister should say that Akal Thakt and SGPC should be kicked out of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Ashesh said:


> Pogat Sisters, Sehwags wife been given same threats but MSM, Politicians, JNU Jihadist, Media, Pesudo Intellectuals & EVEN AKAL TAKTH IS silent on it.


They are not women, hence kosher for abuse. @Prometheus these niker wearing sanghans aren't worth it right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> They are not women, hence kosher for abuse. @Prometheus these niker wearing sanghans aren't worth it right?



They are not AAP party worker like Gurmehar is. Hence, AAP supporters won't have problems with it. 






















YOUR GURMEHAR POSTED ON TWITTER THAT FOR ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING HER PLEASE CONTACT VOICE OF RAM. TWEET & RAM'S VIDEO IS AVAILABLE ONLINE.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Upagrah

This is not funny anymore.

With the Sikh religious body jumping in, they have now turned it into a Sikh vs Hindu thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

@Robinhood Pandey 
Je kya ho raha hai UP mein? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837246473435774976

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> @Robinhood Pandey
> Je kya ho raha hai UP mein?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837246473435774976


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837276180801814528


----------



## IndoCarib

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ram-subramanian-arvind-kejriwal/1/893995.html
*
Does Gurmehar Kaur have any AAP connection? These viral pics suggest so*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

IndoCarib said:


> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ram-subramanian-arvind-kejriwal/1/893995.html
> *
> Does Gurmehar Kaur have any AAP connection? These viral pics suggest so*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

IndoCarib said:


> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ram-subramanian-arvind-kejriwal/1/893995.html
> *
> Does Gurmehar Kaur have any AAP connection? These viral pics suggest so*




even if she have connection what does it do with her abvp statement.. many guys dragging that pakistani statement because of her comments on abvp.. 

http://m.indiatimes.com/news/india/...ng-isi-spy-ring-in-madhya-pradesh-271308.html


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

DSU is declared Terrorist Organisation, but it still protested in Delhi & functioning in JNU.

@Prometheus Will Akal Thakt take stand against it? Your Gurmehar is supporting same People?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

danger007 said:


> even if she have connection what does it do with her abvp statement.. many guys dragging that pakistani statement because of her comments on abvp..
> 
> http://m.indiatimes.com/news/india/...ng-isi-spy-ring-in-madhya-pradesh-271308.html



AAPtards have soft corner for Pakistan and oppose ABVP.


----------



## danger007

IndoCarib said:


> AAPtards have soft corner for Pakistan and oppose ABVP.




well BJP formed alliance with similar party in kashmir.... some people just need a tool to attack others ... as if bjp immune to such politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

danger007 said:


> even if she have connection what does it do with her abvp statement.. many guys dragging that pakistani statement because of her comments on abvp..
> 
> http://m.indiatimes.com/news/india/...ng-isi-spy-ring-in-madhya-pradesh-271308.html



ABVP DIDN'T THREAT HER WITH RAPE OR BULLIED HER. IT FILED FIR AGAINST FOR HER.

IF SOMEONE TURNS YOU BLACK AND BLUE, YOU'LL RUSH TO MEDIA HOUSED OR FILE AN FIR?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danger007

Ashesh said:


> ABVP DIDN'T THREAT HER WITH RAPE OR BULLIED HER. IT FILED FIR AGAINST FOR HER.
> 
> IF SOMEONE TURNS YOU BLACK AND BLUE, YOU'LL RUSH TO MEDIA HOUSED OR FILE AN FIR?




yes... Union ministers never said a word on her post.. very peaceful situation over there.


----------



## IndoCarib

*http://www.thelotpot.com/captain-saurabh-kalias-amazing-open-letter-to-gurmehar-kaur/*


----------



## danger007

lol.. one point all these ministers or players or others trying to score not because of her remarks on His father's death... all the sudden hulla bulla coming only after her response to abvp..


----------



## Ashesh

danger007 said:


> yes... Union ministers never said a word on her post.. very peaceful situation over there.



Did UM threatened her with Rape or bullied her?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Ashesh said:


> Did UM threatened her with Rape or bullied her?




well you know on what backdrop he and others said... and the context.. there is no mean to discuss with someone who pretend like nothing happened... she is just 20year old girl. lol responding to each and every comment by random people shows the true face...


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> AAPtards have soft corner for Pakistan and oppose ABVP.


Soft corner? dude kejriwal itself is a proxy of Pakistan have you not seen what the former RAW officer RSN Singh said about this moron and also he predicted all this intolerance drama in 2014 itself and things are being played exactly how he said 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836831286547337219

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

danger007 said:


> well you know on what backdrop he and others said... and the context.. there is no mean to discuss with someone who pretend like nothing happened... she is just 20year old girl. lol responding to each and every comment by random people shows the true face...



Minister said someone is polluting her mind.

They have already succeeded in it? 







DSU IS A BANED TERRORIST ORGANISATION. NOW THIS IS WHAT SHE'S ASKING:  Do you support this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Ashesh said:


> DSU is declared Terrorist Organisation, but it still protested in Delhi & functioning in JNU.
> 
> @Prometheus Will Akal Thakt take stand against it? Your Gurmehar is supporting same People?
> View attachment 381259




if a noob dont know what is Akal Thakt ............and show his stupidity here...........well wat can i say



ranjeet said:


> They are not women, hence kosher for abuse. @Prometheus these niker wearing sanghans aren't worth it right?




do u also wear nikar and topi???

u might have to get very drunk while wearing that costume

Freedom of expression doesnt mean anyone has freedom of abuse........

news of sanghis getting threats dont gets traction because abuser cant claim to be victim



Upagrah said:


> LOL....at your pathetic posturing.
> 
> Where was Akhal thakt the day congress put tires around the necks of sikhs and set them on fire in delhi ?
> 
> Where as Akhal thakt the day when the Golden temple was taken over by a pompous terrorist, only to be shot down like a dog ?
> 
> Foolish retards like you think akhal thakt is bigger than the office of PM ? how many times do you have to be proved wrong ?
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out that UK-based Sikh Federation wrote to five permanent members of the United Nations over the issue.
> 
> Now these jokers are jumping in with their BS. What a bunch of clowns. No wonder there are sardar jokes. Laughing at them is the most polite thing anyone can do.




so u compared Akal Thakt to dog??? awesome mate 

@ranjeet maybe u know wat is akal thakt and u can teach this idiot about it

@Juggernautjatt



Ashesh said:


> Neither ABVP members, Nor RSS or BJP threatened her with Rape! IT'S ABVP WHO FILED FIR AGAINST THE ONE WHO BULLIED THEM.
> 
> LIKE YOUR AKAL THAKT, EVERYONE HAS CONDEMNED THOSE ABUSED HER & WANT ACTION TO BE TAKEN AGAINST THEM?
> 
> Your Gurmehar Kaur is chanting "Kashmir Mange Azadi, Bastar Mange Azadi, Bharat Tere Tukde Honge etc". Her & others crap won't be tolerated.
> 
> The very people whom she's supporting Killed Her Father and many others in India?
> 
> Minister is right: Anyone chanting such slogans should be delta with Iron Fist.
> 
> I didn't call you Aaptard Or anything, it's your whom have done that.




AAPtards are a funny bread........but only funny .......not stupid and funny like nikar wearing Bhakts



ranjeet said:


> Well it's all good, Akal thakt came in support of her. Would they come in support of every girl who receives rape threats on facebook, twitter and youtube comments section or they made an exception just for this girl?




Akal Thakt is the highest seat of earthly authority of the Khalsa ............It the seat of seat of religious leadership of Sikhs.......and whenever a issue related to a Sikh is bought to its attention .they are bound to act..........



danger007 said:


> well BJP formed alliance with similar party in kashmir.... some people just need a tool to attack others ... as if bjp immune to such politics.




well BJP is a group of Pseudo-nationalists...................just recently some BJP dudes got arrested for spying for ISI

they are just amazing



IndoCarib said:


> AAPtards have soft corner for Pakistan and oppose ABVP.




and BJP is in bed with ISI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

She is just kid... well she lost her father... accusing her like this is showing your impotency... what is this crap... you don't have proper argument.. yet arguing crap... 



parikkar DM for India not for ABVP.. stop throwing on mud... We have bigger threats from outside.. whom are lurking for opportunities.. this type of politics create hatred on each other, giving opportunity to outsider.. enough nonsense from you guys..


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus Q1:Who butchered(Genocide) Sikhs in 1984?

A: Tyers & Mashal which were put on necks used to Burn Sikhs Alive, Guns, Swords etc to Kill Sikhs?
B: Hindus
C: INC: The then Government of India

Q2: Who attacked Golden Temple & Destroyed AKAL TAKTH?:

A: Tanks & Guns
B: Hidus
C: INC: The then Government of India



danger007 said:


> She is just kid... well she lost her father... accusing her like this is showing your *impotency*... what is this crap... *you don't have proper argument.. yet arguing crap..*.



This feeling is mutual. 



danger007 said:


> parikkar DM for India not for ABVP.. stop throwing on mud... *We have bigger threats from outside.*. whom are lurking for opportunities.. this type of politics create hatred on each other, giving opportunity to outsider.. enough nonsense from you guys..



Kashmir Mange Azadi, Bastar Mange Azadi, Bharat Tere Tukde Honge is *supported by *BIGGER OUTSIDE THREATS YOUR ARE REFERRING TO!  Your Gurmehar is echoing it. 



Prometheus said:


> if a noob dont know what is Akal Thakt ............and show his stupidity here...........well wat can i say



I know what Akal Thakt is & it's importance to Sikhism. I HAVE MY RELIGION BECAUSE OF SACRIFICES MADE BY SIKH GURUS. TO ME SIKH GURUS ARE AS DEAR AS HINDU (GODS): BOTH SAME FOR ME.

If Akal Thakt can support her against the Rape threats and bulling she's got (NO WOMEN DESERVES IT). 

It shall give opinion on "Bharat Tere Tukde Honge etc etc," which Gurmehar & her Gang were chanting?

_Or, should not be the party in this matter. Let the law take it's course_.

Anyone can create a new ID, Register on Twitter & abuse anyone.

It's *ABVP* whom has filled FIR on behalf of Gurmehar, not the Media Houses Or, her Political Mai Baap (NDTV, Kavita Krishnan, John Dayal, Ram Subramanian from AAP).


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Akal Thakt is the highest seat of earthly authority of the Khalsa ............It the seat of seat of religious leadership of Sikhs.......and whenever a issue related to a Sikh is bought to its attention .they are bound to act..........



So you are saying Akal Thakt didn't come into this on it's own, someone invited them to look into this matter?


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837615102941515776

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Upagrah

Prometheus said:


> Akal Thakt is the highest seat of earthly authority of the Khalsa ............It the seat of seat of religious leadership of Sikhs.......and whenever a issue related to a Sikh is bought to its attention .they are bound to act..........



Religious leadership should comment on RELIGIOUS MATTERS. Not political matters. 

They pretend to be politicians, they get treated and humiliated like politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

lol looney toon brigade lworking hard to repeat same crap.. one side one of their leader brother caught spying for isi. yet they preach others about patriotism..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837635313962921984But why ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Some liberal @$$ burning 
https://scroll.in/article/830743/film-review-was-commando-2-written-by-the-demonetisation-brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Open Letter To Gurmehar Kaur From Rajeev Chandrasekhar*
The first is the point you make about absolving Pakistan. While I understand your desire for peace, here is where you are wrong about Pakistan: it is not enough to blame killings today on an amorphous concept of war and look for peace. *Over 15,000 people alone have lost their lives to terror attacks and so thousands of families have suffered and lost because of violence exported from across the border, into our territory, into our homes. This is the stark reality we must understand. Many thousands of our men in security forces have laid down their lives whilst protecting against these terror attacks.

http://www.ndtv.com/opinion/open-le...handrasekhar-1665762?pfrom=home-lateststories*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837645001156870145


danger007 said:


> lol looney toon brigade lworking hard to repeat same crap.. one side one of their leader brother caught spying for isi. yet they preach others about patriotism..



The ISI syp was caught by Government of State, not by Evangelist nor by Commies.


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837671954903519234

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 911

http://www.dailyo.in/politics/lance-naik-roy-mathew-death-sting-operation/story/1/15969.html
(Quint, the most idiotic electronic media)


----------



## Ashesh

danger007 said:


> lol retard.. get well soon.. butt hurt.



_Insults are the arguments employed by those who are in the wrong. _

Coming from UP: #Secularism #Kamboltahai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> _Insults are the arguments employed by those who are in the wrong. _
> 
> Coming from UP: #Secularism #Kamboltahai
> View attachment 381496


In Secular india leftist blog Th Quint equates Hindu Festival of Holi with terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ashesh

Soumitra said:


> In Secular india leftist blog Th Quint equates Hindu Festival of Holi with terrorism



These people are Cancer for our Nation & especially Hindus.  Barkha Dutt's quint & ilks will bend over backward to celebrate BakRa EID etc..


----------



## danger007

Ashesh said:


> These people are Cancer for our Nation & especially Hindus.  Barkha Dutt's quint & ilks will bend over backward to celebrate BakRa EID etc..





lol I noticed your logic on other religion... showing hatred openly on others yet blaming others..


----------



## Ashesh

danger007 said:


> lol I noticed your logic on other religion... showing hatred openly on others yet blaming others..



Show me any post wherein I disrespected any religion or showed hatred towards any religion. I'LL QUIT THIS FORUM.

Holi is Water Terrorism, Diwali is Noise Terrorism, Durga Puja Ban as it hurts sentiments of the special community. Hindus ke liye hi sub kuch?


----------



## Soumitra

danger007 said:


> lol I noticed your logic on other religion... showing hatred openly on others yet blaming others..


A simple question. Do you support The Quint's stand trying to equate Holi with terrorism?

I am not talking about any other religion. Just want to know your views


----------



## danger007

Ashesh said:


> Show me any post wherein I disrespected any religion or showed hatred towards any religion. I'LL QUIT THIS FORUM.
> 
> Holi is Water Terrorism, Diwali is Noise Terrorism, Durga Puja Ban as it hurts sentiments of the special community. Hindus ke liye hi sub kuch?





aren't you generalising someone's article to the rest of people** except RSs affiliated..



Soumitra said:


> A simple question. Do you support The Quint's stand trying to equate Holi with terrorism?
> 
> I am not talking about any other religion. Just want to know your views




why would i back each every stupid article.. i blame many Christian priest or fake ones more than any one here.. i just don't want generalise all people because of some ratard.. you blame particular person based on his / their wrong doings... but tagging every one with patriotism is wrong.


----------



## Ashesh

danger007 said:


> aren't you generalising someone's article to the rest of people** except RSs affiliated..



Whose Article? The Quint one? It's Barkha Dutt & Shekhar Gupta's venture? I can right away quote 100's of Articles from Google, Twwets from these Sold Out Journalists, Pesudo Intellectuals etc. wherein they DEMEAN ONLY HINDU FESTIVALS? 

Will you eat your own words then?


----------



## danger007

Ashesh said:


> Whose Article? The Quint one? It's Barkha Dutt & Shekhar Gupta's venture? I can right away quote 100's of Articles from Google, Twwets from these Sold Out Journalists, Pesudo Intellectuals etc. wherein they DEMEAN ONLY HINDU FESTIVALS?
> 
> Will you eat your own words then?




you spend too much time on her articles..


----------



## Soumitra

NDTV swims against the tide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Every other Journalist is the BARKHA. My Country & Religion is in danger. 


danger007 said:


> you spend too much time on her articles..


----------



## Ashesh

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet He's going to make Punjab Nasha Mukth. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837868339271589888

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Roybot

Ashesh said:


> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet He's going to make Punjab Nasha Mukth.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837868339271589888



Gayi bhains paani me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Rohtak "Bravehearts" were lying about molestation.... took them three years to acquitt three boys. These overnight sensations will be proved to be liars one by one, be these girls, Jasleen Kaur or Gurmeher Kaur. 

*All 3 acquitted in Sonipat sisters' molestation case*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/chandigarh/all-3-acquitted-in-sonipat-sisters-molestation-case/articleshow/57460925.cms

LMA Sahab in full swing ... 

This guy had a comedy skit on a drunk political guy but I guess it will be reality now in punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> Rohtak "Bravehearts" were lying about molestation.... took them three years to acquitt three boys. These overnight sensations will be proved to be liars one by one, be these girls, Jasleen Kaur or Gurmeher Kaur.
> 
> *All 3 acquitted in Sonipat sisters' molestation case*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/chandigarh/all-3-acquitted-in-sonipat-sisters-molestation-case/articleshow/57460925.cms



Unfortunately for 15 minutes of fame many times people level false allegations and media goes along with it

This actually harms the genuine cases


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> Unfortunately for 15 minutes of fame many times people level false allegations and media goes along with it
> 
> This actually harms the genuine cases


Yeah, the other day The Quint ran a story over conversation a girl had over What'sapp messages.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ashesh said:


> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet He's going to make Punjab Nasha Mukth.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837868339271589888


wow..what a great namoona..future Punjab CM! & Punjab deserves such kind, should AAP manage to win! Another Delhi in the making...



ranjeet said:


> Rohtak "Bravehearts" were lying about molestation.... took them three years to acquitt three boys. These overnight sensations will be proved to be liars one by one, be these girls, Jasleen Kaur or Gurmeher Kaur.
> 
> *All 3 acquitted in Sonipat sisters' molestation case*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/chandigarh/all-3-acquitted-in-sonipat-sisters-molestation-case/articleshow/57460925.cms
> 
> LMA Sahab in full swing ...
> 
> This guy had a comedy skit on a drunk political guy but I guess it will be reality now in punjab.



Will be too late by the time they are proved liars! Damage would have been done by then.. We are living in post-lie world ever since libtards lost their throne..where lies are over-magnified & sold as truth through relentless media propaganda! Be it fake church attacks or fake rape incidents in Rohtak..media would spend months in inciting hatred against those who were not even responsible for those...however when truth gets unearthed after a while, it doesn't find any space in the real world! We are living in post-lie world ever since 2014..while libtards would like you to believe we are living in post-truth world of Modi-Trump!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837888111958872065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Gora sanghi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Upagrah

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Gora sanghi



Damn !!!! even her hair is saffron


----------



## skyisthelimit

ranjeet said:


> Rohtak "Bravehearts" were lying about molestation.... took them three years to acquitt three boys. These overnight sensations will be proved to be liars one by one, be these girls, Jasleen Kaur or Gurmeher Kaur.
> 
> *All 3 acquitted in Sonipat sisters' molestation case*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/chandigarh/all-3-acquitted-in-sonipat-sisters-molestation-case/articleshow/57460925.cms
> 
> LMA Sahab in full swing ...
> 
> This guy had a comedy skit on a drunk political guy but I guess it will be reality now in punjab.



India needs laws where girls / women will be tried for leveling false allegations and made to pay for waste of time of police and judiciary, additional fine for wasting guy/man's reputation.
Unless we have such laws supporting both genders, we will always have this type of situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838019589657231360
Kaam Bolta hai bhai !



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838004888688721920

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

@JanjaWeed @Roybot @Robinhood Pandey @Star Wars @Levina @ranjeet: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838026291291033600

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Levina

Ashesh said:


> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Robinhood Pandey @Star Wars @Levina @ranjeet:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838026291291033600



I hope this guy is not coming back to power. Fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Levina said:


> I hope this guy is not coming back to power. Fingers crossed!



InshaAllah! He's not coming to Power.  Ab ki bar up may BJP sarkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Ashesh said:


> InshaAllah! He's not coming to Power.  Ab ki bar up may BJP sarkar.



Rajnath singh as CM?
So who will be our HM then?


----------



## Ashesh

Another Great News!









Levina said:


> Rajnath singh as CM?
> So who will be our HM then?



Rajnath Singh is the first choice to be UP's CM. He said in an interview, if Party comes I'm power & I'm asked to take CMship. I'd be happy. 

I don't who'll be the HM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Robinhood Pandey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838019589657231360
> Kaam Bolta hai bhai !
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838004888688721920


Wait for Diggi raja to come up with a copy of the bill for scull-caps!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Ashesh said:


> Another Great News!
> 
> View attachment 381656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rajnath Singh is the first choice to be UP's CM. He said in an interview, if Party comes I'm power & I'm asked to take CMship. I'd be happy.
> 
> I don't who'll be the HM.



Member since 2012 with just 140 posts. Interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Levina said:


> Rajnath singh as CM?
> So who will be our HM then?





Ashesh said:


> Another Great News!
> 
> View attachment 381656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rajnath Singh is the first choice to be UP's CM. He said in an interview, if Party comes I'm power & I'm asked to take CMship. I'd be happy.
> 
> I don't who'll be the HM.


Don't think they'll go for Rajnath Singh..he already had a 'not so great' stint as UP CM! Modi-Shah combo will choose someone with an eye on 2019 elections..someone new with a clean reputation who can emerge as a leader in his own, like the one they got in Maharashtra! Don't know if they have someone like Fadnavis in UP though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't think they'll go for Rajnath Singh..he already had a 'not so great' stint as UP CM! Modi-Shah combo will choose someone with an eye on 2019 elections..someone new with a clean reputation who can emerge as a leader in his own, like the one they got in Maharashtra! Don't know if they have someone like Fadnavis in UP though...



I don't think If thier's any. Let's wait for 11th & we all we know who's going to be CM.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ashesh said:


> @JanjaWeed @Roybot @Robinhood Pandey @Star Wars @Levina @ranjeet:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838026291291033600


Lol..that was an easy give away..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

BJP needs to breed new leaders. NaMo is the Trump card of BJP. It's using it for even for moot issues.



JanjaWeed said:


> Lol..that was an easy give away..



Can't forget about politics of appeasement even in temple.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't think they'll go for Rajnath Singh..he already had a 'not so great' stint as UP CM! Modi-Shah combo will choose someone with an eye on 2019 elections..someone new with a clean reputation who can emerge as a leader in his own, like the one they got in Maharashtra! Don't know if they have someone like Fadnavis in UP though...



@kaykay might know.
His grand dad is representing BJP this time.

Edit:
Errr I think they always supported BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Levina said:


> @kaykay might know.
> His grand dad is representing BJP this time.
> 
> Edit:
> Errr I think they always supported BJP.


KayKay is BJP thru & thru..he isn't sure either about the CM.. although Yogi seems to be front-runner at this time! Again depends how well BJP does in Poorvanchal area for him to be considered for the top post!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

JanjaWeed said:


> KayKay is BJP thru & thru..he isn't sure either about the CM.. although Yogi seems to be front-runner at this time! Again depends how well BJP does in Poorvanchal area for him to be considered for the top post!



Even if BJP wins 403/403 in UP. He's never going to be the CM of UP.


----------



## Paranoid Android

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Gora sanghi


LMAO is it real?


----------



## Ashesh

@ranjeet @Roybot @JanjaWeed 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838051907499343873

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

JanjaWeed said:


> he isn't sure either about the CM..


He confirmed that?
Oh!




JanjaWeed said:


> Yogi seems to be front-runner at this time!


*Desh mein Modi, pradesh me Yogi.*
Lolz 


How about Keshav Maurya as the CM candidate?


----------



## Josef K

Levina said:


> *Desh mein Modi, pradesh me Yogi.*
> Lolz
> 
> 
> How about Keshav Maurya as the CM candidate?



My friend who has been a long-time resident of Gorakhpur has a pretty bad opinion of him. He and his family are BJP supporters. But when it comes to Yogi, he is of the opinion that the less said the better. That guy is only about cow and temple it seems. Good for polarization. But not good enough to drag UP out of despair.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Josef K said:


> Good for polarization. But not good enough to drag UP out of despair.


I heard the guy is not corrupt which is rare in UP. 
Don't know much about him.


----------



## Paranoid Android

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158396567800165


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Prometheus said:


> so u compared Akal Thakt to dog??? awesome mate
> @ranjeet maybe u know wat is akal thakt and u can teach this idiot about it
> @Juggernautjatt


Just ignore these guys. They are frustrated because they know they are loosing badly in Punjab & UP.


ranjeet said:


> Rohtak "Bravehearts" were lying about molestation.... took them three years to acquitt three boys. These overnight sensations will be proved to be liars one by one, be these girls, Jasleen Kaur or Gurmeher Kaur.


The real problem is majority of Indians gets way too emotional to support or oppose women involve in controversial incidents. That is why media & political parties tries to earn TRP & political mileage using emotions of unproductive minds. Every looser tries to feel of being potent by using abusive language against his adversary on social media. Our youth minds are getting polluted by this political bhakt culture. There is no difference between ABVP & AAP blind followers because both feel proud in threatening a girl with rape. I don't know Gurmeher will ever get justice or not but 2 rebel AAP women in Punjab have refused to remain silent on abusive comments made by AAP bhakts. They are exposing screenshots of abusive comments & also filing complaints to police. Now those AAP bhakts are begging for pardon. Now they have released screenshots of comments of begging also. I Hope ABVP goons will also get same treatment. 



ranjeet said:


> LMA Sahab in full swing ...


Sada LMA tan eda hi karu, jo ukhadna hai ukhad lo .........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

cloud_9 said:


> Why are you wasting your time with these ghodus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1900985200172854





Im thinking, will the CBFC going to take action or not.. lol


----------



## Dragon Ball

Josef K said:


> My friend who has been a long-time resident of Gorakhpur has a pretty bad opinion of him. He and his family are BJP supporters. But when it comes to Yogi, he is of the opinion that the less said the better. That guy is only about cow and temple it seems. Good for polarization. But not good enough to drag UP out of despair.



Who had heard of Fadnavis before Maharashtra election? All RSS people were thought to just be about cows and temples.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> LMAO is it real?



yes . . there are many Videshi Sanghi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Prometheus said:


> *so u compared Akal Thakt to dog??? awesome mate*
> 
> @ranjeet maybe u know wat is akal thakt and u can teach this idiot about it
> 
> @Juggernautjatt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAPtards are a funny bread........but only funny .......not stupid and funny like nikar wearing Bhakts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akal Thakt is the highest seat of earthly authority of the Khalsa ............It the seat of seat of religious leadership of Sikhs.......and whenever a issue related to a Sikh is bought to its attention .they are bound to act..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well BJP is a group of Pseudo-nationalists...................just recently some BJP dudes got arrested for spying for ISI
> 
> they are just amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and BJP is in bed with ISI



He compared Khalistani terrorists to dogs, and I too object to that. Dogs are atleast loyal, can't say the same about Khalistani scum.

Stop trying to create this "Oh evil sanghis are offending Sikhism" and blah blah blah narrative, cause there isn't one. Hinduism and Sikhism are two branches of the same tree, stop trying to drive a wedge between the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyisthelimit

Levina said:


> I hope this guy is not coming back to power. Fingers crossed!



Calls himself leader of Yadavs and does not know how to sit for Pooja.
Shameless incompetant greedy representatives of community and nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Robinhood Pandey said:


> yes . . there are many Videshi Sanghi


Aww 
That's cute.
@Jonah Arthur you had something to say about Sanghis and RSS. Didn't you?


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> Aww
> That's cute.
> @Jonah Arthur you had something to say about Sanghis and RSS. Didn't you?


I did.
These are your good terrorists.


----------



## Levina

Jonah Arthur said:


> I did.
> These are your good terrorists.



Errrr
cute looking foreigner couples are good terrorists to you? 
Get your eyes tested.


----------



## Upagrah

Dragon Ball said:


> Who had heard of Fadnavis before Maharashtra election? All RSS people were thought to just be about cows and temples.



Yogi is not Fadnavis. I am certain Modi will not make him CM. 

He does not have any agenda for genuine growth. He would make a good Home Minister.


----------



## Roybot

Upagrah said:


> Yogi is not Fadnavis. I am certain Modi will not make him CM.
> 
> He does not have any agenda for genuine growth. He would make a good Home Minister.



Let's not count our chickens before they hatch.

And please no ministry for Yogi, I d rather have him operate in the background.


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Upagrah

Roybot said:


> Let's not count our chickens before they hatch.
> 
> And please no ministry for Yogi, I d rather have him operate in the background.



IF bjp wins then it will be difficult to keep Yogi out of any high office. HM is where he can do least damage and maximum good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

Dragon Ball said:


> Who had heard of Fadnavis before Maharashtra election? All RSS people were thought to just be about cows and temples.



Nobody knew about Fadnavis, but he had already proven his mettle as a legislator and as a opposition leader in the assembly. He was known for his clear analysis of the state budget presented and his speeches on that. At least the ones who watched the state politics closely, knew about him. On the other hand, my friend says that Yogi or his hand-picked legislators have never done anything worth of mention for the constituencies they represent. While they do have a no-compromise attitude when it comes to protection of Hindu rights, that alone won't be enough for getting the BJP re-elected in UP, given it wins this time. There are bound to be two sections of silent voters. The ones that vote against minority appeasement and the other that votes for development. They do overlap. But if you choose to concentrate on one issue only, then the voters can sway to the other side easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragon Ball

Josef K said:


> Nobody knew about Fadnavis, but he had already proven his mettle as a legislator and as a opposition leader in the assembly. He was known for his clear analysis of the state budget presented and his speeches on that. At least the ones who watched the state politics closely, knew about him. On the other hand, my friend says that Yogi or his hand-picked legislators have never done anything worth of mention for the constituencies they represent. While they do have a no-compromise attitude when it comes to protection of Hindu rights, that alone won't be enough for getting the BJP re-elected in UP, given it wins this time. There are bound to be two sections of silent voters. The ones that vote against minority appeasement and the other that votes for development. They do overlap. But if you choose to concentrate on one issue only, then the voters can sway to the other side easily.



Almost all RSS leaders are of capitalist bent of mind with selfless service to the nation as their core purpose. So most definitely only Hindutva is not their focus. I believe Yogi will also be same. Anyways, let us wait and see what unfolds.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> Errrr
> cute looking foreigner couples are good terrorists to you?
> Get your eyes tested.
> 
> View attachment 381845


They are just making fun of you and your people trust me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838396163355111425


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838370036616155136


----------



## indiatester

Robinhood Pandey said:


>


She needs to put a helmet on ;-)


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838409323940306946


indiatester said:


> She needs to put a helmet on ;-)



Bhai, they don't follow traffic rules in Delhi. Traffic police can't dare to touch them. Don't expect them to follow traffic rules in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

*Sathyamave Jayate 
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838087206703026178
Jaitley should show this old farts real worth to the world tomorrow


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838352542375555072

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838287607129767937

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838385960056414209

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Kejriwal to Delhi (Before election) : London in 1 year 
Kejriwal to Delhi (After election) :  

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ike-london-in-a-year/articleshow/57483441.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hope I am not repeating a previous post:

http://5forty3.in/implement/stateMAPm_MAPiUP6.php

As phase 6 almost comes to a close, the MAPi is clearly indicating a solid showing by BJP overall, but of course what matters are the intra-district numbers and the weighted data which will give us a greater inkling of the actual saffron performance. For now, it looks like this was possibly the best phase for BJP. The strategy of bringing together various strands of non-dominant backward castes and Dalits seems to have worked wonders for the BJP here. The process was deep-rooted not just an overnight election campaign phenomenon. If the Ujjwala yojana which was launched from Poorvanchal laid the foundation of reaching out to the poorest (who also mostly happened to be backward and Dalit) women among the household, the NaMo notebandi brought the men folk into the saffron fold in the belief that finally somebody was willing to tinker the social status quo by challenging the power of black money owning classes. Then Amit Bhai shah laid down the political groundwork by tying up with small OBC parties like SBSP and inducting tall Pasi-Dalit leaders like R.K. Chaudhary into the NDA fold. At multiple levels, the message went across to large OBC, MBC and Dalit leaders at the block and village level that they were not only getting socio-economic benefits but also the much deserved political respect from a party that had elected Narendra Modi, an MBC leader, as the Prime Minister of India. In turn these small grassroots leaders began to spread the message of “vote for lotus” among the poorest backward and Dalit voters which may have caused a mini tsunami in Poorvanchal. Now the only X factor left for the BJP is to see how much support have they managed to retain among its core upper caste voters, especially the Brahmins.

The big problem for the opposition to BJP seems to be lack of clarity. At many places the race seems to be evenly poised between SP-Congress alliance and the BSP for the 2nd place which is why most Muslim voters are so confused. In fact, even pollsters, including we here at 5Forty3 seem to have classically underestimated Maya. BSP may really spring a big surprise on March 11th, although this could only hurt the CM more than anybody else. The one constant factor that MAPi has been displaying is the huge amounts of anti-incumbency against sitting legislators of SP even in many Muslim dominated areas where the minority voters are willing to vote for BSP just to vent out their anger at the local MLA. If the Grand Alliance underperforms by another 2 or 3 percentage points overall, then there is a great chance for Akhilesh to even miss the LOP. For Maya, the same problem of bad seat conversion ratios have haunted throughout this election season.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

@Roybot @JanjaWeed @Levina @ranjeet 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838598997623238658

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ashesh

@Nilgiri He's backing out?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838680528056369153


----------



## Nilgiri

Ashesh said:


> @Nilgiri He's backing out?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838680528056369153



Could be a bit. Lets wait and see.


----------



## Soumitra

*How Rajdeep Sardesai and biased media spread lies about BHU VC at Modi’s rally*
Indian media’s role while covering the elections in Uttar Pradesh is already under the scanner. Questions are being raised as to the neutrality of media houses who have benefited from the UP Government’s largess’. Questions are being asked of soft-ball interviews and of biased media reporting. But now media has gone beyond bias, and into lies.

As PM Modi went into overdrive while campaigning in his constituency of Varanasi, lies too went into overdrive. In this “post-truth” world, we saw controversial journalist Rajdeep Sardesai’s moral compass pointing out a gross impropriety:





As can be seen from the above tweets, Rajdeep Sardesai had spotted BHU Vice Chancellor Mr Tripathi, at a roadshow of PM Modi. Rajdeep used this to raise political questions over the autonomy of BHU. Far left leader Kavita Krishnan quickly picked up where Rajdeep left:


Follow

Kavita Krishnan 

✔@kavita_krishnan
BHU VC joined Modi road show, makes women students sign affidavit they won't do politics, cites 'service rules' to ban politics for faculty

11:16 PM - 4 Mar 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=838083328167170048


6464 Retweets


8585 likes


Soon, leftist media outlets followed. TheWire tweeted this:

View image on Twitter






Follow

The Wire 

✔@thewire_in
Why was the BHU Vice Chancellor at @NarendraModi’s roadshow in Varanasi? https://thewire.in/114060/bhu-modi-vice-chancellor/ …

12:02 PM - 5 Mar 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=838275961632219137


2121 Retweets


1717 likes


If the Left is here, AAP can’t be left behind. AAP mouthpiece JanataKaReporter too reported this news, and was promptly pimped by Leftist AAP leader Atishi Marlena





Associate Editor at Catch News Aditya Menon, who was earlier caught circulating pictures from Syria to stoke tension in Kashmir, wrote an article titled: Why BHU VC’s participation in PM Modi’s Varanasi campaign violates rules. Rest assured then, since so many “responsible” media houses, politicians and journalists had vetted this, the BHU VC had indeed gone to Modi’s rally.

But, with Indian media, one has to be extra-careful. Rahul Kanwal tweeted yesterday that the same BHU vice chancellor GC Tripathi, who was seen at the Modi rally by Rajdeep Sardesai, had revealed that in fact he had not participated in the rally at all!


Follow

Rahul Kanwal 

✔@rahulkanwal
VC of BHU Girish Tripathi strongly denies charge that he participated in the @PMOIndia road show. Says will sue. Demands proof or apology.

3:41 PM - 5 Mar 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=838331213819621376


647647 Retweets


938938 likes


Today, a report also quoted the VC as saying he had seen the entire event from the comfort of his office! He said:

I was watching the whole proceedings on television from my office that day. Claims about I being present at the rally were malicious attempts to defame me and the university. I am ready for any punishment if these allegations are proven true. One malicious journalist started the whole thing by spreading lies on Twitter.

And less than an hour before the above report was published, Sardesai admitted on twitter that he had goofed up, leading Indian media on a wild-goose chase:


Follow

Rajdeep Sardesai 

✔@sardesairajdeep
The pics of BHU VC at Modi roadshow have turned out to be case of 'mistaken identity'. Apologising to him and withdrawing tweet.

1:03 PM - 6 Mar 2017 · Noida, India

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=838653665275699201


404404 Retweets


760760 likes


In the intervening period, TheWire.in and CatchNews also deleted their stories which were based on Rajdeep’s lies. In this “post-truth” world where Twitter and Facebook are being asked to control fake-news, will they stand up to verified liars like Sardesai? Or will Sardesai now claim that his twitter account was hacked, like the time he claimed when he had sent abusive direct messages to social media users?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Hold up

Is baar, SP sarkar


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> *How Rajdeep Sardesai and biased media spread lies about BHU VC at Modi’s rally*
> Indian media’s role while covering the elections in Uttar Pradesh is already under the scanner. Questions are being raised as to the neutrality of media houses who have benefited from the UP Government’s largess’. Questions are being asked of soft-ball interviews and of biased media reporting. But now media has gone beyond bias, and into lies.
> 
> As PM Modi went into overdrive while campaigning in his constituency of Varanasi, lies too went into overdrive. In this “post-truth” world, we saw controversial journalist Rajdeep Sardesai’s moral compass pointing out a gross impropriety:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As can be seen from the above tweets, Rajdeep Sardesai had spotted BHU Vice Chancellor Mr Tripathi, at a roadshow of PM Modi. Rajdeep used this to raise political questions over the autonomy of BHU. Far left leader Kavita Krishnan quickly picked up where Rajdeep left:
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> Kavita Krishnan
> 
> ✔@kavita_krishnan
> BHU VC joined Modi road show, makes women students sign affidavit they won't do politics, cites 'service rules' to ban politics for faculty
> 
> 11:16 PM - 4 Mar 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6464 Retweets
> 
> 
> 8585 likes
> 
> 
> Soon, leftist media outlets followed. TheWire tweeted this:
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> The Wire
> 
> ✔@thewire_in
> Why was the BHU Vice Chancellor at @NarendraModi’s roadshow in Varanasi? https://thewire.in/114060/bhu-modi-vice-chancellor/ …
> 
> 12:02 PM - 5 Mar 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2121 Retweets
> 
> 
> 1717 likes
> 
> 
> If the Left is here, AAP can’t be left behind. AAP mouthpiece JanataKaReporter too reported this news, and was promptly pimped by Leftist AAP leader Atishi Marlena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Associate Editor at Catch News Aditya Menon, who was earlier caught circulating pictures from Syria to stoke tension in Kashmir, wrote an article titled: Why BHU VC’s participation in PM Modi’s Varanasi campaign violates rules. Rest assured then, since so many “responsible” media houses, politicians and journalists had vetted this, the BHU VC had indeed gone to Modi’s rally.
> 
> But, with Indian media, one has to be extra-careful. Rahul Kanwal tweeted yesterday that the same BHU vice chancellor GC Tripathi, who was seen at the Modi rally by Rajdeep Sardesai, had revealed that in fact he had not participated in the rally at all!
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> Rahul Kanwal
> 
> ✔@rahulkanwal
> VC of BHU Girish Tripathi strongly denies charge that he participated in the @PMOIndia road show. Says will sue. Demands proof or apology.
> 
> 3:41 PM - 5 Mar 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 647647 Retweets
> 
> 
> 938938 likes
> 
> 
> Today, a report also quoted the VC as saying he had seen the entire event from the comfort of his office! He said:
> 
> I was watching the whole proceedings on television from my office that day. Claims about I being present at the rally were malicious attempts to defame me and the university. I am ready for any punishment if these allegations are proven true. One malicious journalist started the whole thing by spreading lies on Twitter.
> 
> And less than an hour before the above report was published, Sardesai admitted on twitter that he had goofed up, leading Indian media on a wild-goose chase:
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> Rajdeep Sardesai
> 
> ✔@sardesairajdeep
> The pics of BHU VC at Modi roadshow have turned out to be case of 'mistaken identity'. Apologising to him and withdrawing tweet.
> 
> 1:03 PM - 6 Mar 2017 · Noida, India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 404404 Retweets
> 
> 
> 760760 likes
> 
> 
> In the intervening period, TheWire.in and CatchNews also deleted their stories which were based on Rajdeep’s lies. In this “post-truth” world where Twitter and Facebook are being asked to control fake-news, will they stand up to verified liars like Sardesai? Or will Sardesai now claim that his twitter account was hacked, like the time he claimed when he had sent abusive direct messages to social media users?


Not surprised such clowns.


----------



## Ashesh

Soumitra said:


> *How Rajdeep Sardesai and biased media spread lies about BHU VC at Modi’s rally*
> Indian media’s role while covering the elections in Uttar Pradesh is already under the scanner. Questions are being raised as to the neutrality of media houses who have benefited from the UP Government’s largess’. Questions are being asked of soft-ball interviews and of biased media reporting. But now media has gone beyond bias, and into lies.
> 
> As PM Modi went into overdrive while campaigning in his constituency of Varanasi, lies too went into overdrive. In this “post-truth” world, we saw controversial journalist Rajdeep Sardesai’s moral compass pointing out a gross impropriety:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As can be seen from the above tweets, Rajdeep Sardesai had spotted BHU Vice Chancellor Mr Tripathi, at a roadshow of PM Modi. Rajdeep used this to raise political questions over the autonomy of BHU. Far left leader Kavita Krishnan quickly picked up where Rajdeep left:
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> Kavita Krishnan
> 
> ✔@kavita_krishnan
> BHU VC joined Modi road show, makes women students sign affidavit they won't do politics, cites 'service rules' to ban politics for faculty
> 
> 11:16 PM - 4 Mar 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6464 Retweets
> 
> 
> 8585 likes
> 
> 
> Soon, leftist media outlets followed. TheWire tweeted this:
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> The Wire
> 
> ✔@thewire_in
> Why was the BHU Vice Chancellor at @NarendraModi’s roadshow in Varanasi? https://thewire.in/114060/bhu-modi-vice-chancellor/ …
> 
> 12:02 PM - 5 Mar 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2121 Retweets
> 
> 
> 1717 likes
> 
> 
> If the Left is here, AAP can’t be left behind. AAP mouthpiece JanataKaReporter too reported this news, and was promptly pimped by Leftist AAP leader Atishi Marlena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Associate Editor at Catch News Aditya Menon, who was earlier caught circulating pictures from Syria to stoke tension in Kashmir, wrote an article titled: Why BHU VC’s participation in PM Modi’s Varanasi campaign violates rules. Rest assured then, since so many “responsible” media houses, politicians and journalists had vetted this, the BHU VC had indeed gone to Modi’s rally.
> 
> But, with Indian media, one has to be extra-careful. Rahul Kanwal tweeted yesterday that the same BHU vice chancellor GC Tripathi, who was seen at the Modi rally by Rajdeep Sardesai, had revealed that in fact he had not participated in the rally at all!
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> Rahul Kanwal
> 
> ✔@rahulkanwal
> VC of BHU Girish Tripathi strongly denies charge that he participated in the @PMOIndia road show. Says will sue. Demands proof or apology.
> 
> 3:41 PM - 5 Mar 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 647647 Retweets
> 
> 
> 938938 likes
> 
> 
> Today, a report also quoted the VC as saying he had seen the entire event from the comfort of his office! He said:
> 
> I was watching the whole proceedings on television from my office that day. Claims about I being present at the rally were malicious attempts to defame me and the university. I am ready for any punishment if these allegations are proven true. One malicious journalist started the whole thing by spreading lies on Twitter.
> 
> And less than an hour before the above report was published, Sardesai admitted on twitter that he had goofed up, leading Indian media on a wild-goose chase:
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> Rajdeep Sardesai
> 
> ✔@sardesairajdeep
> The pics of BHU VC at Modi roadshow have turned out to be case of 'mistaken identity'. Apologising to him and withdrawing tweet.
> 
> 1:03 PM - 6 Mar 2017 · Noida, India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 404404 Retweets
> 
> 
> 760760 likes
> 
> 
> In the intervening period, TheWire.in and CatchNews also deleted their stories which were based on Rajdeep’s lies. In this “post-truth” world where Twitter and Facebook are being asked to control fake-news, will they stand up to verified liars like Sardesai? Or will Sardesai now claim that his twitter account was hacked, like the time he claimed when he had sent abusive direct messages to social media users?



Presttitue did the hit Job & his team of Goons bashed Modi. Work done & tweet deleted. 



Ehtesham96 said:


> Is baar, SP sarkar



BJP Sarkar Or, Hung Assembly.


----------



## Darmashkian

BJP will win. Simple majority I say.
when they do,they should make some non-Yadav OBC or somebody from Eastern UP the CM! or most preferably,both.

Everything is in it's favour,the whisper campaign in Bihar was pro-MGB; In UP it is pro-BJP. Add to that, the BJP has given up on Yadav voters & has no overconfidence thanks to Bihar. Hindutva issues & anti-romeo squads helped it in Western UP! 

There is also a palpable polarization against the Muslim Yadav Domination of UP at the state govt.,Police level & goondagardi level. Could we see a huge fall in the the no. of Muslim+Yadav MLAs?

Akhilesh is a smart guy,but he should have listened to the elders here.He is missing Shivraj Yadav's excellent organisation & booth management strategy & his father's campaigning.
& 100 seats to Congress?? huge mistake there.

BSP is doing better than most think. Behenji has a good chance of coming second on counting day!Her cadre are working hard+voters are coming out(Muslims,Dalits,MBCs etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838892076473303041

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838892076473303041



TL;DR, what did NDTV say this time that got this response?


----------



## Śakra

When are the election results released?


----------



## Roybot

Śakra said:


> When are the election results released?



11th of March


----------



## Śakra

Roybot said:


> 11th of March



Why don't they release immediately after elections?


----------



## Roybot

Śakra said:


> Why don't they release immediately after elections?



The elections aren't over yet, tomorrow is the last phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> View attachment 382260
> 
> View attachment 382261


Wow Full branding. Taaki yaad rahe kisse vote dena hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Ashesh said:


> View attachment 382260
> 
> View attachment 382261


Sick. Equally blame brainless people who vote for just few cash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Ashesh said:


> @Roybot @JanjaWeed @Levina @ranjeet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838598997623238658






Try this @Jonah Arthur


Happens only in India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Śakra

Bhai, didia, doston, mitron, I'm calling it.

BJP has won a majority in UP
BJP has won a majority in Goa
BJP has won a majority in Uttarkhand
BJP has won a majority in Manipur

aap has slithered their way to win Punjab


You heard it first here.

Press the liek button here -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> Try this @Jonah Arthur
> 
> 
> Happens only in India
> 
> View attachment 382383


He can be under cover ISI agent or implanted by Hafiz Saeed.
Change your signature with "Congratulation Zakir and Sabzar are still alive"


----------



## indiatester

Śakra said:


> Bhai, didia, doston, mitron, I'm calling it.
> 
> BJP has won a majority in UP
> BJP has won a majority in Goa
> BJP has won a majority in Uttarkhand
> BJP has won a majority in Manipur
> 
> aap has slithered their way to win Punjab
> 
> 
> You heard it first here.
> 
> Press the liek button here -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->



You didn't have to lie for likes man. Like dene mein kya jaata hai. Hum to free mein dete hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Jonah Arthur said:


> "Congratulation Zakir and Sabzar are still alive"



Every dog has its day. lol


----------



## Śakra

indiatester said:


> You didn't have to lie for likes man. Like dene mein kya jaata hai. Hum to free mein dete hain.



Not a man and lying. Mark my words, save my post, what I said is exactly what the results will say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Śakra said:


> Bhai, didia, doston, mitron, I'm calling it.
> 
> BJP has won a majority in UP
> BJP has won a majority in Goa
> BJP has won a majority in Uttarkhand
> BJP has won a majority in Manipur
> 
> aap has slithered their way to win Punjab
> 
> 
> You heard it first here.
> 
> Press the liek button here -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->



*aap has slithered their way to win Punjab*

All the happiness of BJP win is shattered by the above statement. I really don't want a state bordering Pakistan to go into the hands of a Pakistani proxy who is romancing with Khalistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

noksss said:


> *aap has slithered their way to win Punjab*
> 
> All the happiness of BJP win is shattered by the above statement. I really don't want a state bordering Pakistan to go into the hands of a Pakistani proxy who is romancing with Khalistanis



Even I don't want this Scumbag in Power in Punjab. If BJP-SAD was worst; then people don't know what it will become under AAP. 

BJP-AKALI & INC has looted Punjab for ages. One can't blame people of Punjab for voting AAP. Blame lies on BJP-SAD & INC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indiatester

Śakra said:


> Not a man and lying. Mark my words, save my post, what I said is exactly what the results will say.


AAP winning Punjab is not good IMO. But both SAD/BJP and Congress had lost the trust of people. But why was there no other party to provide an alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

noksss said:


> *aap has slithered their way to win Punjab*
> 
> All the happiness of BJP win is shattered by the above statement. I really don't want a state bordering Pakistan to go into the hands of a Pakistani proxy who is romancing with Khalistanis


Cajoling with Khalistani might cost them Delhi if you factor in growing anti incumbency in Delhi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

indiatester said:


> AAP winning Punjab is not good IMO. But both SAD/BJP and Congress had lost the trust of people. But why was there no other party to provide an alternative.



I suppose there is no good choice in Punjab. They did it to themselves though, instead of demanding progress they demanded sharab. Instead of education they desired afeem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Indian Media aka Presttitues:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> Every dog has its day. lol


Yes i hope the injured one will die or rot at bed. Amen.
44 RR Maj...


----------



## noksss

utraash said:


> Cajoling with Khalistani might cost them Delhi if you factor in growing anti incumbency in Delhi..



I am ok if AAP wins Delhi again as this is not gonna cost our country anything apart from the nautanki he does. But Punjab is a state which has a big drug issue/Khalistan/Border with Pakistan and all these drug money directly goes into terrorism funding against India be it Khalistan or their good terrorist with such serious issues staring at Punjab I don't want this state to go into this proxy which will definitely endanger our national security



Ashesh said:


> Indian Media aka Presttitues:
> View attachment 382479



Hindu Terrorist = Slaps a leading director like Sanjay Leela Bhansali
Man = Bombs Train/Airport/Markets and ya beheads sometime too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> Indian Media aka Presttitues:
> View attachment 382479


What else can yu expect from the leftist rag "The Hindu"



indiatester said:


> AAP winning Punjab is not good IMO. But both SAD/BJP and Congress had lost the trust of people. But why was there no other party to provide an alternative.


I will say this. Even Congress is any day better than AAP. This coming from a hard core BJP Bhakt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Soumitra said:


> What else can yu expect from the leftist rag "The Hindu"



Hindu is one of the most decent news paper out there.... It may not be supporting the hindutwa ideology, but not bad as other papers...... But look at the time lines.... That news which is shown is of 7th evening.... and that time the that terrorist was not dead...... May be some other news item.... ( I saw the updated timing also, or probably they may not have updated that news).....


----------



## Echo_419

noksss said:


> I am ok if AAP wins Delhi again as this is not gonna cost our country anything apart from the nautanki he does. But Punjab is a state which has a big drug issue/Khalistan/Border with Pakistan and all these drug money directly goes into terrorism funding against India be it Khalistan or their good terrorist with such serious issues staring at Punjab I don't want this state to go into this proxy which will definitely endanger our national security
> 
> 
> 
> Hindu Terrorist = Slaps a leading director like Sanjay Leela Bhansali
> Man = Bombs Train/Airport/Markets and ya beheads sometime too



Tera Bhai Delhi mein he rehta hai BC 
Maa kasam AAP se badiya toh Shelia Dikshit thi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Jonah Arthur said:


> Yes i hope the injured one will die or rot at bed. Amen.
> 44 RR Maj...



Buzdil maut ka khauf rakhte hai.


----------



## Soumitra

nair said:


> Hindu is one of the most decent news paper out there.... It may not be supporting the hindutwa ideology, but not bad as other papers...... But look at the time lines.... That news which is shown is of 7th evening.... and that time the that terrorist was not dead...... May be some other news item.... ( I saw the updated timing also, or probably they may not have updated that news).....


The Hindu has a leftist slant is very well known.

They are so "decent" that they also publish fake and misleading news

For Example

1 In Ramjas Row they published the photo of SFI activist and labeled it as ABVP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834695894935166978
2 The Hindu caught in ‘fake news’ scandal involving Donald Trump
http://www.opindia.com/2017/01/the-hindu-caught-in-fake-news-scandal-involving-donald-trump/

3 The Hindu Confused News Broadcasting Standards Authority with National Broadcasting Standards Authority to claim govt does not know its own departments. Then they had to issue a clarification
http://www.opindia.com/2016/12/yet-another-mistake-from-the-hindu-forces-them-to-apologise/

4 Greek Embassy slams The Hindu for misquoting their minister in an anti-demonetization article
http://www.opindia.com/2016/12/gree...r-minister-in-an-anti-demonetization-article/

5 The Hindu lies to prove that government is not getting support on cashless economy
http://www.opindia.com/2016/12/the-...t-is-not-getting-support-on-cashless-economy/

6 The Hindu blames Hindu groups only for a conference stopped by various groups
http://www.opindia.com/2016/10/the-...y-for-a-conference-stopped-by-various-groups/

7 The Hindu editor claims ‘fake’ CBSE site as official GoI site, later deletes tweet
http://www.opindia.com/2016/05/the-...ite-is-official-goi-site-later-deletes-tweet/

8 Niti Aayog CEO uses social media to call out The Hindu journalist’s gossip
http://www.opindia.com/2016/03/niti...dia-to-call-out-the-hindu-journalists-gossip/

Their Opinion pieces are also Anti BJP/ Anti Modi. There also they use false or creative interpretation of Data and Facts. I beleive these days it is called as "Post Truth"

http://www.opindia.com/2015/09/the-...to-claim-mid-day-meal-ban-in-kerala-is-a-lie/

http://www.opindia.com/2017/02/the-...ul-gandhi-bhukamp-joke-exposes-his-hypocrisy/

http://www.opindia.com/2015/10/the-...ions-of-gdp-data-just-to-prove-modi-is-wrong/

Whatever it be please dont call The Hindu as a decent newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Soumitra

Joote Ki Abhilaasha - Via Twitter and Whatsapp







For those who dont understand Hindi

A Shoe's Wish

I dont have a wish that Miss Universe wears me
I dont have a wish to be a shoe worn by a groom that is being eyed with lust by the bride's sisters (Reference to the Joote Chupaai rasam where the bride's sisters hide the grooms shoes and then demand money)
I dont have a wish to be worn by rich and wealthy and then move in AC rooms and luxurious carpets
My only wish is that I be thrown at the face of the person who says "Bharat tere tukde honge anek" ("India you will be broken into pieces")
Jai Hind, Jai Bharat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## utraash

noksss said:


> I am ok if AAP wins Delhi again as this is not gonna cost our country anything apart from the nautanki he does. But Punjab is a state which has a big drug issue/Khalistan/Border with Pakistan and all these drug money directly goes into terrorism funding against India be it Khalistan or their good terrorist with such serious issues staring at Punjab I don't want this state to go into this proxy which will definitely endanger our national security
> 
> 
> 
> Hindu Terrorist = Slaps a leading director like Sanjay Leela Bhansali
> Man = Bombs Train/Airport/Markets and ya beheads sometime too



Any deterioration of law & order in Punjab will expose them which might turn up the masses to not to take these turds seriously anymore. 
In short, that scenario might dig their grave politically. 
Yes otherway around you are also right if Punjab falls into the hands of P-AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Levina said:


> Buzdil maut ka khauf rakhte hai.


Exactly that is why they attack lion like hyenas. Two companies to held one or two freedom fighter. Hats off.


----------



## Levina

Jonah Arthur said:


> Exactly that is why they attack lion like hyenas. Two companies to held one or two freedom fighter. Hats off.


 
You have been answered here


----------



## Ashesh

In Varanasi South, where @narendramodi held rally/road show, voting shoots up by almost 10%. The Avg vote in VNS goes up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

The father of the ISIS Suspect disowns his terrorist son 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1266004703435005

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Leftist libtards 'invent' controversy when there is none 

*A Controversy At PM Modi's Event Over A Headscarf For Woman Sarpanch
*
http://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/mus...-pm-modis-event-1667616?pfrom=home-topstories

"This is an insult and unacceptable. On Women's Day, this is what is happening to a woman from a minority community," Ms Rashid added.

Calling it a violation of human rights, Kerala Women's Commission has demanded action against the security officer concerned. But the seniormost police officer of the district has denied the allegations.

*"The woman's face was covered and it had to be removed to check her identity. This was done in the presence of the lady co-ordinator",* said Virendra Yadav, Superintendent of Police, Gandhinagar


----------



## kadamba-warrior

noksss said:


> The father of the ISIS Suspect disowns his terrorist son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1266004703435005



My sympathy lies with the heart-broken father. I think it really takes lots of guts to first face up the death of his own son and then to disown him for such unfortunate reasons. I can't even imagine what his mother might be going through.

*BUT* I think, for their own sake and for all our sake, they need better *self-policing* among their own community.

I want to believe that vast majority of them are actually against all this kind of nonsense. But when they know that their children/siblings are being brainwashed, when they know that some of the preachers among their community are actively courting trouble, they need to come forward more often and report to authorities before it is too late - like in this case.

I know that a few of them have already informed the police in the past when they foresaw trouble, but they need to make sure that their young ones get the message that _NO non-sense will be tolerated_.

Actually, this goes for all communities that are prone to violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

First exit poll out, Oxus Forecasts-Surjit Bhalla. FWIW he predicted a BJP meltdown in Bihar, when everyone else was calling it a close fight.








4 out of 5 states going to BJP and AAP not winning a clear majority in Punjab, I can drink to that!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Śakra

Roybot said:


> First exit poll out, Oxus Forecasts-Surjit Bhalla. FWIW he predicted a BJP meltdown in Bihar, when everyone else was calling it a close fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 out of 5 states going to BJP and AAP not winning a clear majority in Punjab, I can drink to that!



I called it a few days ago. This forecaster is late to the game.


----------



## Roybot

Śakra said:


> I called it a few days ago. This forecaster is late to the game.



You predicted an AAP win in Punjab.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Roybot said:


> First exit poll out, Oxus Forecasts-Surjit Bhalla. FWIW he predicted a BJP meltdown in Bihar, when everyone else was calling it a close fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 out of 5 states going to BJP and AAP not winning a clear majority in Punjab, I can drink to that!



Almost too good to be true. Bihar results have taught me to wait for the actual counting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

No Free WiFi for Delhi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839682539497271296
Delhiites enjoy the Kejriwal circus. Hope Punjab does not join you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus Heard Your Bhagwant Mann was beaten in Australia? :shocked:



Roybot said:


> First exit poll out, Oxus Forecasts-Surjit Bhalla. FWIW he predicted a BJP meltdown in Bihar, when everyone else was calling it a close fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 out of 5 states going to BJP and AAP not winning a clear majority in Punjab, I can drink to that!



RSS internal is giving BJP 160+ & this is causing some worry.


----------



## Soumitra

Roybot said:


> First exit poll out, Oxus Forecasts-Surjit Bhalla. FWIW he predicted a BJP meltdown in Bihar, when everyone else was calling it a close fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 out of 5 states going to BJP and AAP not winning a clear majority in Punjab, I can drink to that!


*No proof required: Seeking redemption in UP 2017*
*Many expect the Uttar Pradesh election to go the Bihar way — a big loss for BJP. However, the same math suggests the BJP is likely to win a comfortable majority in the state*
285
SHARES
Surjit S Bhalla | Updated: March 9, 2017 7:12 am








Akhilesh Yadav, Mayawati, Narendra Modi and Rahul Gandhi Express & PTI photos
It was Bihar 2015 that started the rout — of pollsters, that is. There was near-universal expectation by politicians, pollsters, opinion and exit polls that the BJP, 18 months after its resounding Lok Sabha victory, would romp home in majority glory. It was not to be. Almost the entire class failed. Ditto for the unexpected Brexit vote; ditto squared for the US election. I have been forecasting elections since the late 1980s, often as a hobby, and sometimes as a part-time profession. I was lucky to get the Bihar election almost spot-on right, that is, I had said that the BJP+ would get 60 seats, not 160 seats as most were predicting. BJP+ obtained 58 seats.

But I did get the US election wrong, and wronger than most. I had forecast that Hillary Clinton would win by a landslide, and if it weren’t for the unexpected college-educated white women’s “support” for Trump, I, and practically the whole world, would have been right in forecasting Clinton as President. But that analysis waits another day — maybe if redemption is received in getting the UP forecast right!






UP 2017 is being discussed in the same breath as Bihar 2015, which is as it should be. They are the two largest states that are part of the Hindi-Hindu heartland, and both important for the long-term success of the party at the Centre. Amidst much fanfare and discussion, sworn enemies Nitish Kumar and Lalu Yadav joined forces in Bihar 2015, and the Congress happily pitched in for the ride. This unity party was appropriately termed MahaGathbandhan (MG) or “Grand Alliance”.

However, UP 2017 is not Bihar 2015, for the simple reason that a major third party — the BSP — has been left out of MG, so the opposition is left with just a G: SP plus Congress. Before proceeding with the analysis, a bit of background history of UP, in terms of vote shares, is relevant. The BJP won a plurality of the votes in three state elections (1991, 1993 and 1996); average vote share, with very little volatility, was 32 per cent. In the 2012 assembly elections, their vote share was a low 15 per cent — which catapulted to, in a space of two years, 43 per cent in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. Meanwhile, for the 21 years 1993 to 2014, the SP and BSP have both averaged around 25 per cent, regardless of whether it was a state or national election.

The first conclusion that emerges is that there is a core vote for both the SP and BSP, of around 20 to 25 per cent, and a declining core vote for the Congress, possibly now in single digits. The second conclusion is that something happened in UP in 2014: That something was the emergence of Narendra Modi as the leader of the BJP. The big question for all analysts is the following: Does one take the 2012 state election results as the base, or the 2014 national elections as the base? The wide variety of forecasts we are witnessing in UP, and only in UP, is that some analysts are choosing 2012 as the base and concluding that UP will go the Bihar way, while others, who are taking 2014 as the base, are concluding that UP is for the BJP to lose.

We believe that the latest information is always preferable, unless there are strong reasons to reject this very reasonable assumption. In addition, given the sharp jump in the BJP vote share, it is a bit hard to imagine that the UP voter will, in a wholesale fashion, revert back to 2012 — though some loss in the 2014 BJP vote share is likely.
For the 2017 UP election, the SP and Congress have formed an alliance. But unlike Bihar, a major third party, the BSP, is not part of the alliance. Bihar was an “alliance math election”, as UP will likely turn out to be. This math states that if the 2017 votes are a replica of the 2014 vote, a Bihar-like MG (SP + BSP + INC) would result in a resounding victory for the MG — 263 seats. But 2017 is a three-way fight — BJP+, BSP, and G — and three-way fights should not be confused with two-way match-ups. Going from MG to G, the “alliance” is able to win only 78 seats with the BJP winning 317, and the BSP winning only eight seats.

So, our first major conclusion is that UP ain’t Bihar — and most so because of the defining math of a three-party election. How big the BJP victory is in UP will depend on how much vote share they lose relative to 2014: If the municipal elections in Odisha and Maharashtra are to be believed, the BJP is likely to gain in vote share. In addition, notebandi has turned out to be a vote-getter for the BJP.


However, there are two strong statistical factors arguing for a decline in the BJP vote share in UP, rather than the constancy assumed above. First, they scaled historic highs in 2014. Second, the ruling party at the Centre has historically lost around 5 per cent of vote share in subsequent assembly elections. If this loss is imposed (with equal 2.5 per cent gains to both SP+ and BSP), the seat shares which emerge are BJP+ 254, SP+ 127 (with INC 21 seats) and BSP at 22 seats.

The table shows that we are wide off the mark in UP, according to both conventional wisdom and the opinion polls. We have been there before, but we do realise that while we can’t get it right like Bihar, we shouldn’t get it wrong like Clinton. There is security in numbers — and forecasts. Hence, the table shows what our models, and method,
suggest for the remaining four states going to the polls.

In Punjab, we get the SAD-BJP alliance losing badly; however, it is relevant to note that while SAD is on a declining trajectory, BJP actually won six more seats in 2014 than in 2012 (18 vs 12). In contrast, SAD went from 56 seats in 2012 to 33 seats in 2014. But unless the entire decline in the SAD+ vote goes to AAP, which is unlikely, the Congress, while losing everywhere else, should win.

Uttarakhand and Goa — it is difficult to not see the BJP winning. Manipur, however, might spring a surprise. The opinion polls are suggesting so, and given the notebandi surge for the BJP elsewhere in the nation, and the belief among voters across India that Modi is a man of action and vision, it would be foolish to rule out a strong BJP showing.

So, what does it all add up to? We don’t know. But what we do know is that some of the favourite explanations for how India votes are not entirely accurate: For example, elections are determined by caste voting. That is always true — except when it is not true! Above 85 per cent of blacks vote Democrat in the US, but no analyst, and not even a lazy journalist, has ever stated that the black vote is determining any election. Analogously, a rock-solid percentage of the SC vote is for the BSP, but did the SC vote cause Mayawati to win in 2007?

Another change in Indian electoral behaviour is that the assembly vote is also a referendum on the leadership at the Centre. Regardless of whether my forecasts are accurate or not, I do feel confident that the identification of these mega-trends in Indian elections is accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

Roybot said:


> You predicted an AAP win in Punjab.



And it most def will be.


----------



## Roybot

Mumtaz Begum at it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Roybot said:


> First exit poll out, Oxus Forecasts-Surjit Bhalla. FWIW he predicted a BJP meltdown in Bihar, when everyone else was calling it a close fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 out of 5 states going to BJP and AAP not winning a clear majority in Punjab, I can drink to that!



I thought exit polls were not allowed till 5.30 pm IST or something.


----------



## adil_minhas

If BJP loses UP, after Bihar, the writing is on the wall for the pustules.

Cheers, and kudos.


----------



## Roybot

Nilgiri said:


> I thought exit polls were not allowed till 5.30 pm IST or something.



That's why he called it a forecast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

Roybot said:


> First exit poll out, Oxus Forecasts-Surjit Bhalla. FWIW he predicted a BJP meltdown in Bihar, when everyone else was calling it a close fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 out of 5 states going to BJP and AAP not winning a clear majority in Punjab, I can drink to that!



What concerns me here the most is AAP opening their account in Goa. Now that is something I wouldn't want even worse than AAP winning Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

adil_minhas said:


> If BJP loses UP, after Bihar, the writing is on the wall for the pustules.
> 
> Cheers, and kudos.


And if BJP wins UP then?

Egg on the face for liberals!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Soumitra said:


> And if BJP wins UP then?
> 
> Egg on the face for liberals!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bhai, what is this "liberal" bs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Josef K said:


> What concerns me here the most is AAP opening their account in Goa. Now that is something I wouldn't want even worse than AAP winning Punjab.



AAP is simply filling the vacuum being created by the demise of Congress. I d be worried if they win substantial seats in say Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

adil_minhas said:


> Bhai, what is this "liberal" bs?


Oh come on you know what I mean. BJP and its supporters are supposed to be "Communal" , "Illiberal" "Sanghis". The people opposing BJP by definition are "Liberals" and "Seculars". Even though they dont fit the definition of the term. They define themselves as being Liberals and Seculars. So whats wrong in calling them that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

Soumitra said:


> Oh come on you know what I mean. BJP and its supporters are supposed to be "Communal" , "Illiberal" "Sanghis". The people opposing BJP by definition are "Liberals" and "Seculars". Even though they dont fit the definition of the term. They define themselves as being Liberals and Seculars. So whats wrong in calling them that?



I am extremely illiberal and conservative. Only my conservatism is at odds with Hindu conservatism.

Hope that explains.


----------



## Soumitra

adil_minhas said:


> I am extremely illiberal and conservative. Only my conservatism is at odds with Hindu conservatism.
> 
> Hope that explains.


You are not alone. Akrabuddin Owaisi is also a good example. And so is Digvijay singh and Mulayam

But the thing is you are a minority of people who admit they are illiberal. Rest of them have a cloak of liberalism and Secularism given to them by the media and they themselves say they are liberal and secular just because they oppose the BJP

Atleast BJP is not hypocrite. They openly say they are conservative. Can you name one truly liberal and secular party? As per me there is no one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

Soumitra said:


> You are not alone. Akrabuddin Owaisi is also a good example. And so is Digvijay singh and Mulayam
> 
> But the thing is you are a minority of people who admit they are illiberal. Rest of them have a cloak of liberalism and Secularism given to them by the media and they themselves say they are liberal and secular just because they oppose the BJP
> 
> Atleast BJP is not hypocrite. They openly say they are conservative. Can you name one truly liberal and secular party? As per me there is no one



I see no reason for all of us not to be equal pricks at the same time. The more the merrier.

Looking forward to the BJP getting its *** whipped in the next elections.

On two grounds.

1) For not using the mandate we gave it to actually serve us. And playing petty beef and ghar wapsi politics instead. Extremely disappointing to be honest. Gutted in fact.

2) For allowing ugly black pustules a free hand in our society.


----------



## Soumitra

adil_minhas said:


> I see no reason for all of us to be equal pricks at the same time. The more the merrier.
> 
> Looking forward to the BJP getting its *** whipped in the next elections.
> 
> On two grounds.
> 
> 1) For not using the mandate we gave it to actually serve us. And playing petty beef and ghar wapsi politics instead. Extremely disappointing to be honest. Gutted in fact.
> 
> 2) For allowing ugly black pustules a free hand in our society.


Next election you mean 2019? 

First lets see the result on March 11th. We will see how people react to illiberal policies of BJP and the Demonetization. 

Let me tell you. I firmly believe that 2019 is also going to be BJP for the simple reason that there is no credible alternate to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Soumitra said:


> I firmly believe that 2019 is also going to be BJP for the simple reason that there is no credible alternate to them



A very telling statement sir.

Yes, 2019.

I was actually disappointed about Bihar. No more.


----------



## Nilgiri

adil_minhas said:


> I am extremely illiberal and conservative. Only my conservatism is at odds with Hindu conservatism.
> 
> Hope that explains.



You will find conservatives long term get along best with other conservatives (even though they may make the most convenient short term foes). There is a reason why the lasting peace between Israel and Egypt that continues to this day was signed between two staunch "conservatives". There is no pussy-footing around and hypocrisy about this and that....and only clear bare bones truth talk, dont hold views back and lasting sincere negotiation, compromise and accomodation based on it.....to give the time and space needed for society to churn, reform and homogenise to the extent it can over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## adil_minhas

Nilgiri said:


> You will find conservatives long term get along best with other conservatives (even though they may make the most convenient short term foes). There is a reason why the lasting peace between Israel and Egypt that continues to this day was signed between two staunch "conservatives". There is no pussy-footing around and hypocrisy about this and that....and only clear bare bones truth talk, dont hold views back and lasting sincere negotiation, compromise and accomodation based on it.....to give the time and space needed for society to churn, reform and homogenise to the extent it can over time.



Very true.

Till one conservative ideology sets forth to wipe out the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Looks like Congress has already accepted its defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

adil_minhas said:


> Very true.
> 
> Till one conservative ideology sets forth to wipe out the other.



Well I don't see that happening in India. In the end most people in India do not put the money where their mouth is (when it comes to such matters esp).

India would have torn itself apart further quite quickly after 1947 (after the initial tear up) if that were the case....with or without the official veneer of "secularism"....and not just based on religion either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

Nilgiri said:


> Well I don't see that happening in India. In the end most people in India do not put the money where their mouth is (when it comes to such matters esp).
> 
> India would have torn itself apart further quite quickly after 1947 (after the initial tear up) if that were the case....with or without the official veneer of "secularism".



The avaricious rapaciousness and subsequent demise of the Congress has let the dogs out sir.

I do not share your optimism and faith in our pluralism and tolerance anymore.

@Nilgiri a somewhat personal question. When was the last time you visited India. And how long did you live here.


----------



## Nilgiri

adil_minhas said:


> The avaricious rapaciousness and subsequent demise of the Congress has let the dogs out sir.
> 
> I do not share your optimism and faith in our pluralism and tolerance anymore.



I agree something progressive and centrist (rather than leftist) has to fill this void left by the congress.

If only to prevent the BJP from resting on its laurels and getting complacent.

Very sad that nothing is truly taking shape past a bunch of lame regional alliances of the same political cacophony.

As for you not sharing my optimism and faith in the matter....fair enough...I have not been to much of the interior areas of the hindi heartland. I tend to scrape around the coasts and the deccan in my sojourns...I probably do not have the full picture it is true. 

But from hindsight of 2 - 3 years of BJP now given many were predicting a gujarat-style pogrom/riot every month or even every week right after Modi took power...I can safely say that the "inertia" inherent in basic Indian culture is quite a sizeable force...and I expect that to continue. Any hue that it changes into would be a long term phenomenon rather than one imparted impulsively by whatever group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Nilgiri said:


> But from hindsight of 2 - 3 years of BJP now given many were predicting a gujarat-style pogrom/riot every month or even every week right after Modi took power...I can safely say that the "inertia" inherent in basic Indian culture is quite a sizeable force...and I expect that to continue. Any hue that it changes into would be a long term phenomenon rather than one imparted impulsively by whatever group.



The Hindu is silent sir. His initial euphoria at a Hindu party coming to power and potentially siccing it to the ugly Muslim has evaporated some time ago. To different degrees. A quiet unease has taken its place. Though the social media, twitter and whatsapp bravado continues for now. 

What is left is a party that is finding ruling a whole lot different to canvassing on an anti incumbency wave.

The Muslims are keeping quiet. Which is further making it difficult for the BJP to whip up the same hysteria of 2014.

You say no pogroms. I say no bomb blasts. No anti national activity.

Its a conspiracy .... and the BJP is being exposed.


----------



## Roybot

Nilgiri said:


> I agree something progressive and centrist (rather than leftist) has to fill this void left by the congress.
> 
> If only to prevent the BJP from resting on its laurels and getting complacent.
> 
> Very sad that nothing is truly taking shape past a bunch of lame regional alliances of the same political cacophony.
> 
> As for you not sharing my optimism and faith in the matter....fair enough...I have not been to much of the interior areas of the hindi heartland. I tend to scrape around the coasts and the deccan in my sojourns...I probably do not have the full picture it is true.
> 
> But from hindsight of 2 - 3 years of BJP now given many were predicting a gujarat-style pogrom/riot every month or even every week right after Modi took power...I can safely say that the "inertia" inherent in basic Indian culture is quite a sizeable force...and I expect that to continue. Any hue that it changes into would be a long term phenomenon rather than one imparted impulsively by whatever group.



BJP is the centrist and progressive party of India. Your Shiv Senas, Bajrang Dal are the actual right wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Roybot said:


> BJP is the centrist and progressive party of India. Your Shiv Senas, Bajrang Dal are the actual right wing.



I am talking from relative political spectrum of India. Yes BJP would be centrist in international terms....but it is on the right in Indian terms, given the average "centre" in India is to the left of the international centre imo.

Also I am talking only economically. The authoritarian/liberal part of it means little to me at the current point of time.



adil_minhas said:


> The Hindu is silent sir. His initial euphoria at a Hindu party coming to power and potentially siccing it to the ugly Muslim has evaporated some time ago. To different degrees. A quiet unease has taken its place. Though the social media, twitter and whatsapp bravado continues for now.
> 
> What is left is a party that is finding ruling a whole lot different to canvassing on an anti incumbency wave.
> 
> The Muslims are keeping quiet. Which is further making it difficult for the BJP to whip up the same hysteria of 2014.
> 
> You say no pogroms. I say no bomb blasts. No anti national activity.
> 
> Its a conspiracy .... and the BJP is being exposed.



Well lets see what March 11th has in store as far as this goes.

I am encouraged by the high turnout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Nilgiri said:


> The authoritarian/liberal part of it means little to me at the current point of time.



It means a lot to someone living here sir.

Especially when he is not a Hindu.


----------



## Nilgiri

adil_minhas said:


> It means a lot to someone living here sir.
> 
> Especially when he is not a Hindu.



When there isn't enough wealth to go around, people get caught up in liberal/authoritarian issues (from whatever perspective they may have on it...however warped) way too prematurely. (Just like India got caught in focusing on sharing its pie rather than growing it during the cold war). When a body is hungry...should we explore the nuances of what hunger is and why its caused etc...or focus on feeding the body first?

Hence my focus on the economic side (and it will be my focus for quite some time yet). I see it being the only way where India can even achieve the space to frankly discuss the authoritarian/liberal aspect of development.

When people are better educated and employed (and i mean in basic raw volumes/prevalence), we can then focus more appropriately on authoritarian/liberal spectrum related issues. For now it has to take the backseat.

Indian society suffers from a weird superposition of both superiority and inferiority complexes....when it really shouldn't have such complexes at all, get its head down, its hand's dirty and focus on raw development for a good generation at least. Once people are wealthy enough, we can see which issues still linger so we can at least afford to solve them better than we can do now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

Nilgiri said:


> Indian society suffers from a weird superposition of both superiority and inferiority complexes....when it really shouldn't have such complexes at all, get its head down, its hand's dirty and focus on raw development for a good generation at least. Once people are wealthy enough, we can see which issues still linger so we can at least afford to solve them better than we can do now.



Sir we are not Chinese. We are Indian. We will get there in our own way, at our own pace. 

Meanwhile, as I repeat, for someone living here, the social aspect cannot be ignored or kept on the backburner.

For Indians, it is oftentimes the only burner. Going full blast. 24x7.

Being wealthy is not as important to us as being equal. Call it the colonial hangover. Or the hangover of Muslim rule in India. Whatever.

India is right now in a war. Not between Hindutwa and Secularism. But between Democracy and Majoritarianism.


----------



## Nilgiri

adil_minhas said:


> Sir we are not Chinese. We are Indian. We will get there in our own way, at our own pace.
> 
> Meanwhile, as I repeat, for someone living here, the social aspect cannot be ignored or kept on the backburner.
> 
> For Indians, it is oftentimes the only burner. Going full blast. 24x7.



Watch the economic and political developments and results closely then. One major one is coming up which will give a clear indicator on the verdict of mostly economically oppressed and socially immobile people. The latter will overall defer to the former, for these people are realising in larger numbers, from what they have glimpsed of the towns, cities and other economic hubs of India...the big lie that has been told to them for countless years: that social change can precede the economic one.

In the end you are one person, they are many 100s of millions. So you will be made to silently realise that too....or at least accept thats how the majority (who do not have anywhere near the luxury you or I do to be typing on some internet forum) increasingly thinks these days.

I am not saying the social aspect should be ignored entirely. It is simply the 2nd most important issue....not the 1st.


----------



## adil_minhas

Nilgiri said:


> Watch the economic and political developments and results closely then. One major one is coming up which will give a clear indicator on the verdict of mostly economically oppressed and socially immobile people. The latter will overall defer to the former, for these people are realising in larger numbers, from what they have glimpsed of the towns, cities and other economic hubs of India...the big lie that has been told to them for countless years: that social change can precede the economic one.
> 
> In the end you are one person, they are many 100s of millions. So you will be made to silently realise that too....or at least accept thats how the majority (who do not have anywhere near the luxury you or I do to be typing on some internet forum) increasingly thinks these days.
> 
> I am not saying the social aspect should be ignored entirely. It is simply the 2nd most important issue....not the 1st.



I am watching. The social. The economic. And the political.

So Biharis are essentially rich pampered guys on the internet.

Cheers.


----------



## Soumitra

adil_minhas said:


> I am watching. The social. The economic. And the political.
> 
> So Biharis are essentially rich pampered guys on the internet.
> 
> Cheers.


Bihar was a different case. The Entire opposition united just to defeat the BJP. Nitish and Lalu sworn enemies coming together. congress as usual just tagged along. 

If in UP SP and BSP had come together then BJP would be in trouble. I am not that much worried now.

And Delhi was a special case of entertainment value. If you see the vote share terms BJP did not lose much vote share but almost entire congress vote went to AAP. It was the new circus in town. People knew Congress was no where in the pic so they picked AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Soumitra said:


> Bihar was a different case. The Entire opposition united just to defeat the BJP. Nitish and Lalu sworn enemies coming together. congress as usual just tagged along.
> 
> If in UP SP and BSP had come together then BJP would be in trouble. I am not that much worried now.
> 
> And Delhi was a special case of entertainment value. If you see the vote share terms BJP did not lose much vote share but almost entire congress vote went to AAP. It was the new circus in town. People knew Congress was no where in the pic so they picked AAP



Bihar was a vote for Nitish.

Bihar was a vote against Modi.

My point was to Nilgiri who indicated that UP was the litmus test of which way the wind was blowing among the poor masses. And that what we thought or debated on the internet did not really matter.

I was pointing out that in India you need to win both UP and Bihar. Because that's where the Indian heartland resides. And Modi has already been demolished in 1 out of 2.

Remember, this was the picture in 2014 .... 







Enough said.


----------



## Soumitra

adil_minhas said:


> Bihar was a vote for Nitish.
> 
> Bihar was a vote against Modi.
> 
> My point was to Nilgiri who indicated that UP was the litmus test of which way the wind was blowing among the poor masses. And that what we thought or debated on the internet did not really matter.
> 
> I was pointing out that in India you need to win both UP and Bihar. Because that's where the Indian heartland resides.


Tell me if Lalu had not joined with Nitish would he have won? 

If it was vote for Nitish why does RJD have higher no of seats? (RJD 80, JD(U) 71)

If Nitish and Modi were together wouldnt he have got a higher number of seats?

Right now the situation is that Nitish is just the navigator and the vehicle is being driven by RJD. Nitish is an engineer and his deputy is a Ninth fail son of Lalu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Soumitra said:


> Tell me if Lalu had not joined with Nitish would he have won?
> 
> If it was vote for Nitish why does RJD have higher no of seats? (RJD 80, JD(U) 71)
> 
> If Nitish and Modi were together wouldnt he have got a higher number of seats?
> 
> Right now the situation is that Nitish is just the navigator and the vehicle is being driven by RJD. Nitish is an engineer and his deputy is a Ninth fail son of Lalu



All true.

Point is Modi lost.

And he was voted out by impoverished and grass root masses in the second most populous state of the Indian heartland.

UP might follow.

What will be your excuse then?

Will Modi agree for mid term elections if he loses UP??


----------



## Śakra

Some people can't think beyond religious lines.


----------



## Soumitra

adil_minhas said:


> All true.
> 
> Point is Modi lost.
> 
> And he was voted out by impoverished and grass root masses in the second most populous state of the Indian heartland.
> 
> UP might follow.
> 
> What will be your excuse then?
> 
> Will Modi agree for mid term elections if he loses UP??



Yes Modi lost Bihar

Yes it was a setback

UP Might follow - Doubtful - There is no mahagathbandhan in UP

If UP is lost will it be a setback - Yes it will indicate that demonetization and other steps were not well received by the people. I will be the first to admit it. BJP will have to do some major course correction

Will it lead to mid term elections - No. Modi has been elected for 5 year term till 2019 and he will complete his term

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Soumitra said:


> Yes Modi lost Bihar
> 
> Yes it was a setback
> 
> UP Might follow - Doubtful - There is no mahagathbandhan in UP
> 
> If UP is lost will it be a setback - Yes it will indicate that demonetization and other steps were not well received by the people. I will be the first to admit it. BJP will have to do some major course correction
> 
> Will it lead to mid term elections - No. Modi has been elected for 5 year term till 2019 and he will complete his term



You may wish. But if he loses UP, there is going to be a concerted push for elections.


----------



## Soumitra

adil_minhas said:


> You may wish. But if he loses UP, there is going to be a concerted push for elections.


Push from whom? BJP will not push for elections. opposition parties may try but they will not be successful. Moreover right now there coffers are depleted by 5 state elections so they wont be ready to spend again so soon on the lok sabha polls

Ultimately there wont be mid term polls. You can take that as a guarantee


----------



## adil_minhas

Soumitra said:


> Push from whom? BJP will not push for elections. opposition parties may try but they will not be successful. Moreover right now there coffers are depleted by 5 state elections so they wont be ready to spend again so soon on the lok sabha polls
> 
> Ultimately there wont be mid term polls. You can take that as a guarantee



You make a valid point about the money.


----------



## The Eagle

Śakra said:


> Some people can't think beyond religious lines.



You find any offensive post, do report without quoting back or doing the same thing that you will be in violation of rule as well.



adil_minhas said:


> @Eagle
> 
> @Oscar
> 
> @WebMaster
> 
> This needs to stop please.



There is no staff member as Eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

The Eagle said:


> There is no staff member as Eagle.



Sorry. I meant you.


----------



## Śakra

The Eagle said:


> You find any offensive post, do report without quoting back or doing the same thing that you will be in violation of rule as well.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no staff member as Eagle.



I'm deeply sorry I'll report it next time. And I reported him for calling me a deviant.


----------



## Soumitra

First excuse from Congress for losing UP


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> The Hindu has a leftist slant is very well known.
> 
> They are so "decent" that they also publish fake and misleading news
> 
> For Example
> 
> 1 In Ramjas Row they published the photo of SFI activist and labeled it as ABVP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834695894935166978
> 2 The Hindu caught in ‘fake news’ scandal involving Donald Trump
> http://www.opindia.com/2017/01/the-hindu-caught-in-fake-news-scandal-involving-donald-trump/
> 
> 3 The Hindu Confused News Broadcasting Standards Authority with National Broadcasting Standards Authority to claim govt does not know its own departments. Then they had to issue a clarification
> http://www.opindia.com/2016/12/yet-another-mistake-from-the-hindu-forces-them-to-apologise/
> 
> 4 Greek Embassy slams The Hindu for misquoting their minister in an anti-demonetization article
> http://www.opindia.com/2016/12/gree...r-minister-in-an-anti-demonetization-article/
> 
> 5 The Hindu lies to prove that government is not getting support on cashless economy
> http://www.opindia.com/2016/12/the-...t-is-not-getting-support-on-cashless-economy/
> 
> 6 The Hindu blames Hindu groups only for a conference stopped by various groups
> http://www.opindia.com/2016/10/the-...y-for-a-conference-stopped-by-various-groups/
> 
> 7 The Hindu editor claims ‘fake’ CBSE site as official GoI site, later deletes tweet
> http://www.opindia.com/2016/05/the-...ite-is-official-goi-site-later-deletes-tweet/
> 
> 8 Niti Aayog CEO uses social media to call out The Hindu journalist’s gossip
> http://www.opindia.com/2016/03/niti...dia-to-call-out-the-hindu-journalists-gossip/
> 
> Their Opinion pieces are also Anti BJP/ Anti Modi. There also they use false or creative interpretation of Data and Facts. I beleive these days it is called as "Post Truth"
> 
> http://www.opindia.com/2015/09/the-...to-claim-mid-day-meal-ban-in-kerala-is-a-lie/
> 
> http://www.opindia.com/2017/02/the-...ul-gandhi-bhukamp-joke-exposes-his-hypocrisy/
> 
> http://www.opindia.com/2015/10/the-...ions-of-gdp-data-just-to-prove-modi-is-wrong/
> 
> Whatever it be please dont call The Hindu as a decent newspaper



One more example of "Decent" newspaper The Hindu

*The Hindu twists statement of father who refused to take body of his terrorist son*




ByOpIndia Staff
Posted on March 9, 2017


Saifullah, a terrorist with suspected links to the ISIS, was killed in a counter-terror operation in the outskirts of Lucknow on Wednesday. He was suspected to have played a role in an IED blast in Bhopal-Ujjain train and was reportedly planning other terror attacks at various targets.

His father Sartaj, who lives in Kanpur, was approached by the media for comments after Saifullah was killed and his identity known. An anguished Sartaj said that those who don’t heed to their parents’ advice meet such fate. He further announced that he won’t take his son’s body as a ‘traitor can’t be his son’:


From his comments, it was clear that Sartaj was not someone who suspected a foul play. In fact, he revealed that he had even beaten up Saifullah as he had strayed from the path. He did not sound like a victimised Muslim that the left-leaning media loves.

But today, _The Hindu_, a left-leaning newspaper with a history of twisting facts to suit an agenda, published the following news article:




How _The Hindu_ twists sentiments of a father

The headline read “_Bereaved dad wants terror charges proved_”, suggesting that Sartaj was not sure that his son could be a terrorist (this despite him disowning his son earlier).

The sub-headline – _‘There was nothing in my son’s behaviour that suggested he could be a terrorist or even an outlaw,’ says Sartaj_ – (this despite Sartaj saying on records that he was angry with his son’s behaviour and had even beaten him up) further suggesting that Sartaj was someone who didn’t consider his son guilty, and by extension, the encounter was “suspect”.

It appeared a case of manipulation by _The Hindu_ to suit an agenda – where every terror operation against Islamic terrorists has to be brought under the cloud of suspicion.

So much so, that they twisted the statement of a father, for whom Union Home Minister Rajnath Singh had expressed gratitude and pride on behalf of the parliament and nation today.

It should be noted that the main body of the report also concedes that Sartaj was composed and has been sticking to his original stand of a ‘traitor not being his son’, but the headline tried its best to put the Lucknow counter-terror operation under the clouds of suspicion by using Sartaj’s name.

The report further quotes Saifullah’s brother Khalid, highlighting that his “composure” was not as remarkable as Sartaj’s (trying best to convey that the family didn’t trust the security agencies fully?), but as per the same report, even Khalid says that the family will not accept Saifullah’s body.

*Nowhere in the report is a direct quote of Sartaj or Khalid where they are demanding that “allegations” made by the Anti-Terrorism Squad (ATS) should be “proved”. Hope The Hindu has an audio recording to back that claim? If so, one wonders why there is no direct quote in the report.*

The only direct quote that is remotely similar to what _The Hindu_ claims, is Sartaj saying that he didn’t notice any behaviour that could suggest that Saifullah was a terrorist. That may well be to explain why he didn’t alert the police earlier. No way that can be interpreted as a demand to “prove allegations”.

Despite the family not behaving or issuing statements the way _The Hindu_ would have liked them to, the newspaper went on and published a headline that puts question marks over the Lucknow counter-terror operation. Is this a deliberate attempt to build a narrative to claim another “fake encounter”?

Nonetheless, realising that perhaps they went too far in pushing the agenda or twisting sentiments of a father, _The Hindu_ deleted the story from their website. The same story, with an additional paragraph, is now available with a different headline. Take a look yourself:




Did _The Hindu_ change the headline on the website to escape criticism?

Exit Polls have Started


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839812364312567809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839811731220271104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839812234356342785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839812333610348544


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839818218801803265


----------



## indiatester

Goa and UP both not looking that great of BJP as per some polls.
AAP getting a few seats in Goa is also not good.


----------



## 911

*Why India's 'basket of deplorables' loves to hate Modi*
*The real target of DU students protests against 'stifling of dissent' is the growing ascendancy of BJP that threatens the established order.*

President Pranab Mukherjee’s speech in Kochi last week was twisted out of shape by the media. Primetime news anchors, eyes glinting ominously, said the president had warned against growing intolerance.

They highlighted this part of the president’s long speech: “I do not consider a society or state to be civilised if its citizens’ behaviour towards women is uncivilised. When we brutalise a woman, we wound the soul of our civilisation. Not only does our Constitution guarantee equal rights to women but our culture and tradition also celebrate the feminine as divine. Protection and safety of our women and children must be a nationwide priority. The acid test of any society is its attitude towards women and children. India should not fail this test.”

*Protest*

Every word of this rings true. But most sections of the media did not highlight the rest of what the President said: “Universities must engage in reasoned discussion and debate rather than propagate a culture of unrest.”

President Mukherjee was telling the protesting students of Delhi University (DU) to stop turning universities into hotbeds of anarchy. The cabal of quasi-intellectuals though again raised the war cry: India has become intolerant; there is no room for dissent; freedom of speech is under threat; democracy is being subverted; nationalists are jingoists; nationalism is the pathway to fascism.

Students of DU, led by the Left, AAP and Congress, marched raucously against curtailment of their freedoms. They did not realise that their march contradicted everything they were protesting against. They spoke freely against the government. They exercised all the freedoms citizens in democracies enjoy. And yet they protested angrily that India was an intolerant, unfree country. The irony escaped them entirely.
Congress protests against “intolerance and the stifling of dissent” is the growing ascendancy of the Narendra Modi-led BJP government that threatens the established order. For nearly 70 years, politicians, journalists, intellectuals and industrialists formed a cosy clique. They called themselves the elite. There was little dissent.

How could there be? Members of the clique, despite cosmetic ideological differences, were cut from the same cloth. The British had gone, but their worst habits stayed: classism, snobbery, elitism. Emergency came and went. Indira Gandhi sent thousands of journalists, activists and Opposition leaders to jail without trial.

But as one of the founder-members of the crony elite, Mrs Gandhi is today regarded by some as India’s best ever prime minister, not the subverter of Indian democracy during 21 months of the fascist Emergency.

As the years rolled by, governments too came and went. The BJP took office in 1998. But Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee was cut in a Nehruvian mould. He admired dynasty. He was not the man to rock the boat. The Congress nodded in satisfaction. The crony elite was safe: out of office, but in power.

*Intolerance*

Then it all changed. The son of a mother who washed others’ utensils, and of a father who sold tea, became the prime minister. Worse, Narendra Modi had the effrorentry to mock the crony elite and especially its reigning family, the Gandhis. That was intolerable.

Students of history and media will notice that India became an intolerant society suddenly on May 16, 2014. Not during Indira Gandhi’s draconian Emergency. Not during the 1984 anti-Sikh pogrom. Not during the banning by Rajiv Gandhi of Salman Rushdie’s _The Satanic Verses_. India became intolerant only after Modi became PM.

So intolerant that he allowed Arvind Kejriwal to call him a psychopath and coward without a word in recrimination. Mullahs issued fatwas to behead Modi. They did so freely, again and again, without fear or fetter. And yet the crony elite, furious with Modi for usurping their decades-old power, parroted the fiction that freedom in India was being threatened, dissent stifled, democracy endangered.

*Message*

Large swathes of media, corrupt and intellectually lazy, amplified this fraudulent message. They picked stray cases to prove it: first, Kanhaiya Kumar, now Gurmehar Kaur. In Gurmehar’s case, the media cynically conflated the unacceptable online abuse and threats of violence against a martyr’s daughter with alarmist warnings of a general breakdown of law and order across India which of course was nonsense.

Gurmehar’s case has two elements. Both need to be treated separately. The first is online threats of rape. It doesn’t matter who the culprit is (his identity is still under investigation). Online abuse and threats of violence are a criminal offence. Punish them under the Criminal Procedure Code (CrPC).

The second element in Gurmehar’s case, unconnected with the first, is whether as an alleged AAP supporter she was politically motivated to target the BJP’s often hopelessly witless student wing, ABVP. But even if she was, she is only guilty of deception by not making full disclosure of her political affiliation while appearing to be apolitical during her protest.

That’s not a crime. The threat to rape is.

Meanwhile, the death of Lance Naik Roy Mathew after a sting operation by a journalist for a website, designed to entrap him, shows how standards in Indian journalism have fallen. That’s what being handmaidens to a crony elite — India’s “basket of deplorables” — does to journalism: it sucks away both intelligence and integrity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Chanakaya saying 285 for BJP and Axis saying 256 rest all are not giving majority to BJP


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839833385526706178

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Why PM Modi is failing India
*
http://indianexpress.com/article/bl...g-india-bjp-rss-communal-hate-speech-4555111/

Ujjal Dosanj at it again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

noksss said:


> Chanakaya saying 285 for BJP and Axis saying 256 rest all are not giving majority to BJP


If this doesn't happen BJP certainly isn't forming govt. in UP even if it emerges as the single largest party short of majority. BJP and Mayawati are targeting a common demographic I.e the Dalit voters. Maya allying with the BJP will mean that she is giving credibility to the BJP even among the Dalit voters who voted for her. On the other hand if she allies with the SP, they keep their respective vote-banks intact (the UP Muslims are neither's votebank anyway given their opportunism). So for Maya to stay relevant and not give any kind of credibility to the BJP among the voters they both target, she will instead ally with SP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Josef K said:


> If this doesn't happen BJP certainly isn't forming govt. in UP even if it emerges as the single largest party short of majority. BJP and Mayawati are targeting a common demographic I.e the Dalit voters. Maya allying with the BJP will mean that she is giving credibility to the BJP even among the Dalit voters who voted for her. On the other hand if she allies with the SP, they keep their respective vote-banks intact (the UP Muslims are neither's votebank anyway given their opportunism). So for Maya to stay relevant and not give any kind of credibility to the BJP among the voters they both target, she will instead ally with SP.



BJP will get majority on its own.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839879394860548096


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> Hence my focus on the economic side (and it will be my focus for quite some time yet).



Well said. 

IMO there is way too much public religion in India. Everyone needs to take a chill pill, keep religion in their hearts as a private matter and do the hard work to put bread on our plates and a roof over our heads first.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sky lord said:


> keep religion in their hearts as a private matter



you are my best friend here for a reason

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

adil_minhas said:


> Bhai, what is this "liberal" bs?



Exactly my question!

What is this "liberal" bs when we know we are talking about ultra-conservative Islamists and their apologists in the garb of saving 'secular ethos' of the country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

Ashesh said:


> @Prometheus Heard Your Bhagwant Mann was beaten in Australia? :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> RSS internal is giving BJP 160+ & this is causing some worry.




That drunkard is just like feku bhakts who have lost sense of reality



Soumitra said:


> *No proof required: Seeking redemption in UP 2017*
> *Many expect the Uttar Pradesh election to go the Bihar way — a big loss for BJP. However, the same math suggests the BJP is likely to win a comfortable majority in the state*
> 285
> SHARES
> Surjit S Bhalla | Updated: March 9, 2017 7:12 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akhilesh Yadav, Mayawati, Narendra Modi and Rahul Gandhi Express & PTI photos
> It was Bihar 2015 that started the rout — of pollsters, that is. There was near-universal expectation by politicians, pollsters, opinion and exit polls that the BJP, 18 months after its resounding Lok Sabha victory, would romp home in majority glory. It was not to be. Almost the entire class failed. Ditto for the unexpected Brexit vote; ditto squared for the US election. I have been forecasting elections since the late 1980s, often as a hobby, and sometimes as a part-time profession. I was lucky to get the Bihar election almost spot-on right, that is, I had said that the BJP+ would get 60 seats, not 160 seats as most were predicting. BJP+ obtained 58 seats.
> 
> But I did get the US election wrong, and wronger than most. I had forecast that Hillary Clinton would win by a landslide, and if it weren’t for the unexpected college-educated white women’s “support” for Trump, I, and practically the whole world, would have been right in forecasting Clinton as President. But that analysis waits another day — maybe if redemption is received in getting the UP forecast right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP 2017 is being discussed in the same breath as Bihar 2015, which is as it should be. They are the two largest states that are part of the Hindi-Hindu heartland, and both important for the long-term success of the party at the Centre. Amidst much fanfare and discussion, sworn enemies Nitish Kumar and Lalu Yadav joined forces in Bihar 2015, and the Congress happily pitched in for the ride. This unity party was appropriately termed MahaGathbandhan (MG) or “Grand Alliance”.
> 
> However, UP 2017 is not Bihar 2015, for the simple reason that a major third party — the BSP — has been left out of MG, so the opposition is left with just a G: SP plus Congress. Before proceeding with the analysis, a bit of background history of UP, in terms of vote shares, is relevant. The BJP won a plurality of the votes in three state elections (1991, 1993 and 1996); average vote share, with very little volatility, was 32 per cent. In the 2012 assembly elections, their vote share was a low 15 per cent — which catapulted to, in a space of two years, 43 per cent in the 2014 Lok Sabha elections. Meanwhile, for the 21 years 1993 to 2014, the SP and BSP have both averaged around 25 per cent, regardless of whether it was a state or national election.
> 
> The first conclusion that emerges is that there is a core vote for both the SP and BSP, of around 20 to 25 per cent, and a declining core vote for the Congress, possibly now in single digits. The second conclusion is that something happened in UP in 2014: That something was the emergence of Narendra Modi as the leader of the BJP. The big question for all analysts is the following: Does one take the 2012 state election results as the base, or the 2014 national elections as the base? The wide variety of forecasts we are witnessing in UP, and only in UP, is that some analysts are choosing 2012 as the base and concluding that UP will go the Bihar way, while others, who are taking 2014 as the base, are concluding that UP is for the BJP to lose.
> 
> We believe that the latest information is always preferable, unless there are strong reasons to reject this very reasonable assumption. In addition, given the sharp jump in the BJP vote share, it is a bit hard to imagine that the UP voter will, in a wholesale fashion, revert back to 2012 — though some loss in the 2014 BJP vote share is likely.
> For the 2017 UP election, the SP and Congress have formed an alliance. But unlike Bihar, a major third party, the BSP, is not part of the alliance. Bihar was an “alliance math election”, as UP will likely turn out to be. This math states that if the 2017 votes are a replica of the 2014 vote, a Bihar-like MG (SP + BSP + INC) would result in a resounding victory for the MG — 263 seats. But 2017 is a three-way fight — BJP+, BSP, and G — and three-way fights should not be confused with two-way match-ups. Going from MG to G, the “alliance” is able to win only 78 seats with the BJP winning 317, and the BSP winning only eight seats.
> 
> So, our first major conclusion is that UP ain’t Bihar — and most so because of the defining math of a three-party election. How big the BJP victory is in UP will depend on how much vote share they lose relative to 2014: If the municipal elections in Odisha and Maharashtra are to be believed, the BJP is likely to gain in vote share. In addition, notebandi has turned out to be a vote-getter for the BJP.
> 
> 
> However, there are two strong statistical factors arguing for a decline in the BJP vote share in UP, rather than the constancy assumed above. First, they scaled historic highs in 2014. Second, the ruling party at the Centre has historically lost around 5 per cent of vote share in subsequent assembly elections. If this loss is imposed (with equal 2.5 per cent gains to both SP+ and BSP), the seat shares which emerge are BJP+ 254, SP+ 127 (with INC 21 seats) and BSP at 22 seats.
> 
> The table shows that we are wide off the mark in UP, according to both conventional wisdom and the opinion polls. We have been there before, but we do realise that while we can’t get it right like Bihar, we shouldn’t get it wrong like Clinton. There is security in numbers — and forecasts. Hence, the table shows what our models, and method,
> suggest for the remaining four states going to the polls.
> 
> In Punjab, we get the SAD-BJP alliance losing badly; however, it is relevant to note that while SAD is on a declining trajectory, BJP actually won six more seats in 2014 than in 2012 (18 vs 12). In contrast, SAD went from 56 seats in 2012 to 33 seats in 2014. But unless the entire decline in the SAD+ vote goes to AAP, which is unlikely, the Congress, while losing everywhere else, should win.
> 
> Uttarakhand and Goa — it is difficult to not see the BJP winning. Manipur, however, might spring a surprise. The opinion polls are suggesting so, and given the notebandi surge for the BJP elsewhere in the nation, and the belief among voters across India that Modi is a man of action and vision, it would be foolish to rule out a strong BJP showing.
> 
> So, what does it all add up to? We don’t know. But what we do know is that some of the favourite explanations for how India votes are not entirely accurate: For example, elections are determined by caste voting. That is always true — except when it is not true! Above 85 per cent of blacks vote Democrat in the US, but no analyst, and not even a lazy journalist, has ever stated that the black vote is determining any election. Analogously, a rock-solid percentage of the SC vote is for the BSP, but did the SC vote cause Mayawati to win in 2007?
> 
> Another change in Indian electoral behaviour is that the assembly vote is also a referendum on the leadership at the Centre. Regardless of whether my forecasts are accurate or not, I do feel confident that the identification of these mega-trends in Indian elections is accurate.




regarding survey of punjab shown here..............i just want to clarify .........BJP most probably going to give egg


----------



## Sky lord

Robinhood Pandey said:


> you are my best friend here for a reason


Same here bro 

You and I belong to that small minority of "normal" people on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Robinhood Pandey said:


> you are my best friend here for a reason



I thought we were besties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

kadamba-warrior said:


> Exactly my question!
> 
> What is this "liberal" bs when we know we are talking about ultra-conservative Islamists and their apologists in the garb of saving 'secular ethos' of the country?



Whatever. I am tired of swimming in a sea of pustules. Too early in the day to harsh my mellow.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Nilgiri said:


> I thought we were besties



You too Pahadi bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839879394860548096


I didn't understand the allegation of "desperation" in using PM. If any politician or political party does not deploy all their/its efforts to convince people, then they are not fit for even running for elections.
This was a case of opponents complaining of one player playing well and hard and media peddling it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

indiatester said:


> I didn't understand the allegation of "desperation" in using PM. If any politician or political party does not deploy all their/its efforts to convince people, then they are not fit for even running for elections.
> This was a case of opponents complaining of one player playing well and hard and media peddling it.



Manmohan Singh has set a benchmark of what a PM should be like, a puppet, so the Congressis and the MSM expects the same from the current PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Josef K said:


> If this doesn't happen BJP certainly isn't forming govt. in UP even if it emerges as the single largest party short of majority. BJP and Mayawati are targeting a common demographic I.e the Dalit voters. Maya allying with the BJP will mean that she is giving credibility to the BJP even among the Dalit voters who voted for her. On the other hand if she allies with the SP, they keep their respective vote-banks intact (the UP Muslims are neither's votebank anyway given their opportunism). So for Maya to stay relevant and not give any kind of credibility to the BJP among the voters they both target, she will instead ally with SP.



That's like DMK and ADMK coming together man which is highly unlikely considering self obsession of Maya and taking into fact what SP goons have done to her

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

http://indianexpress.com/elections/...uffered-because-of-congress-alliance-4562747/


----------



## Roybot

Soumitra said:


> http://indianexpress.com/elections/...uffered-because-of-congress-alliance-4562747/



Congress contesting alone would have dented BJPs forward caste votes, so yes SP definitely suffered cause of the alliance.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Roybot said:


> Congress contesting alone would have dented BJPs forward caste votes, so yes SP definitely suffered cause of the alliance.


No in a four cornred contest BJP would have benefitted even more as all the "Secular" votes would split 3 ways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus INC has Projected Sikh as CM, but AAP has none. Can this go against AAP & will Puniabi's accept Kejriwal as CM?


----------



## Prometheus

Ashesh said:


> @Prometheus INC has Projected Sikh as CM, but AAP has none. Can this go against AAP & will Puniabi's accept Kejriwal as CM?



well u see I am not a expert on everything like @jha and @JanjaWeed ........well only they can predict the future political scenarios.

One thing i do believe is that Captain is only sane person in the race for CM.........AAP most probably will try to install a bootlicker like Shergill and Harjot bains...........which wont go well with Dunkard mann faction as well as with loyalists of Phoolkha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> well u see I am not a expert on everything like @jha and @JanjaWeed ........well only they can predict the future political scenarios.
> 
> One thing i do believe is that Captain is only sane person in the race for CM.........AAP most probably will try to install a bootlicker like Shergill and Harjot bains...........which wont go well with Dunkard mann faction as well as with loyalists of Phoolkha


Who do you think will form the government? Congress or AAP? or is it too close to call at the moment?


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> Who do you think will form the government? Congress or AAP? or is it too close to call at the moment?



AAP has edge over INC, as it can sweep Malwa region. I'd prefer INC over AAP. 

I hope Akali's get some seats & it's Hung Assembly - AKali Dal's MLA's will join INC to keep AAP out.

God forbid If Kejriwal becomes CM, one can hear _Punjab Mange Azadi _slogans in India. Further, Punjab can be used as a state to supply Arms to anti-India elements.



Prometheus said:


> well u see I am not a expert on everything like @jha and @JanjaWeed ........well only they can predict the future political scenarios.
> 
> One thing i do believe is that Captain is only sane person in the race for CM.........AAP most probably will try to install a bootlicker like Shergill and Harjot bains...........which wont go well with Dunkard mann faction as well as with loyalists of Phoolkha



Bhai, I don't tag other members. Trolling hoga, no discussion.

Kejriwal didn't present Delhi's budget, but susodia did. It gives a hint that he's eying Punjab's CM post to me.

If Bhagwant Maan become CM of Punjab then I'd like to quote Maan Sahab's song lyrics: "_Ki Banu Punjab Da, Sache Patshah Waheguru Jane_".


----------



## Prometheus

Ashesh said:


> AAP has edge over INC, as it can sweep Malwa region. I'd prefer INC over AAP.
> 
> I hope Akali's get some seats & it's Hung Assembly - AKali Dal's MLA's will join INC to keep AAP out.
> 
> God forbid If Kejriwal becomes CM, one can hear _Punjab Mange Azadi _slogans in India. Further, Punjab can be used as a state to supply Arms to anti-India elements.
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai, I don't tag other members. Trolling hoga, no discussion.
> 
> Kejriwal didn't present Delhi's budget, but susodia did. It gives a hint that he's eying Punjab's CM post to me.
> 
> If Bhagwant Maan become CM of Punjab then I'd like to quote Maan Sahab's song lyrics: "_Ki Banu Punjab Da, Sache Patshah Waheguru Jane_".




well BJP is also full of "anti-national" elements.............dont u watch news 

Hung assembly is coming up with governor rule..............and most probably re relection

Akalis cant join Congress ....not in this world..............

only way an akali mla will support congress is when they are expelled by Akali Dal ..........which i believe can happen ...........Badals are pseudo-panthic people.........just like BJP is pseudo-nationalist ............they will instructed few of their MLAs to support congress but in the public eye they will say they have revolted against Akali Dal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Who do you think will form the government? Congress or AAP? or is it too close to call at the moment?




tu thand rakh....kal pta lag javega tainu


----------



## Soumitra

Hoping for hung assembly in Punjab- Either it will be president's rule (indirect victory for BJP) or AAP and Congress will come together like Delhi experiment and it will expose both of them

My hopes
1 SAD-BJP win (not very likely given the current scenario)
2 Hung Assembly - See Above
3 Congress Win - Congress is any day better than AAP. They may be corrupt but not Anti Nationals
4 AAP Win - Most disappointing result

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

You were asking if Dr. Patil was stepping back @Ashesh

Seems not:

http://5forty3.in/implement/archivesIndividualPost.php?id=38












If this turns out to be true....it means BSP played quite a crucial role in BJP win. It took a massive 4% chunk of total votes that SP-INC were sorely needing to mount a fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Nilgiri said:


> You were asking if Dr. Patil was stepping back @Ashesh
> 
> Seems not:
> 
> http://5forty3.in/implement/archivesIndividualPost.php?id=38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this turns out to be true....it means BSP played quite a crucial role in BJP win. It took a massive 4% chunk of total votes that SP-INC were sorely needing to mount a fight.



Hoe reliable is this Patil guy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Hoe reliable is this Patil guy ?



I guess we will see for sure soon enough 

He is often called "India's best pollster" because he has predicted many very accurately and this is his largest sample size yet.

https://twitter.com/5Forty3?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## Ashesh

Prometheus said:


> well BJP is also full of "anti-national" elements.............dont u watch news
> 
> Hung assembly is coming up with governor rule..............and most probably re relection
> 
> Akalis cant join Congress ....not in this world..............
> 
> only way an akali mla will support congress is when they are expelled by Akali Dal ..........which i believe can happen ...........Badals are pseudo-panthic people.........just like BJP is pseudo-nationalist ............*they will instructed few of their MLAs to support congress but in the public eye they will say they have revolted against Akali Dal *



I meant same & wish this happens. 



Robinhood Pandey said:


> Hoe reliable is this Patil guy ?



Following him since 2014 & since then has predicted all elections correctly. After 1st phase in Bihar; he predicted 60 seats for NDA. 



Nilgiri said:


> You were asking if Dr. Patil was stepping back @Ashesh
> 
> Seems not:
> 
> http://5forty3.in/implement/archivesIndividualPost.php?id=38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this turns out to be true....it means BSP played quite a crucial role in BJP win. It took a massive 4% chunk of total votes that SP-INC were sorely needing to mount a fight.



I've read it & I questioned him as he was giving contradictory statements. Hope he nails UP. 

Randi Rona Chalu:

http://www.financialexpress.com/ele...radesh-manipur-goa-uttarakhand-punjab/580734/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840029129483341824

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Śakra

Ashesh said:


> will Puniabi's accept Kejriwal as CM?



If India can accept a Sikh PM why can't Punjabis accept a Tamil as their CM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Kal ke liye mere motichoor laddu tayyar hain


----------



## Soumitra

adil_minhas said:


> Kal ke liye mere motichoor laddu tayyar hain


Haan Tayaar hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

noksss said:


> That's like DMK and ADMK coming together man which is highly unlikely considering self obsession of Maya and taking into fact what SP goons have done to her


What have SP goons done to Mayawati? I don't know that story.


----------



## Ashesh

indiatester said:


> What have SP goons done to Mayawati? I don't know that story.



In the evening of 2 June 1995, Mayawati found herself living through the greatest horrors of her life. She, along with a few other Bahujan Samaj Party (BSP) leaders, had locked herself inside the State Guest House in Lucknow, while a frenzied mob of more than two hundred was trying to break the doors of her room from the outside. The mob was shouting abuses, promising to kill her. Many of her colleagues had already been physically dragged away by the mob. This nightmare went on for hours. Only the quick reaction of certain junior police officers at the scene kept the mob from breaking in. Mayawati remained inside the room late into the night, not knowing what was going on behind those doors. Only a few hours before the attack, she had pulled her party’s support from the Uttar Pradesh Government, collapsing Mulayam Singh Yadav’s Ministry. She has maintained, ever since, that the State Guest House incident, as it came to be known, was retribution for it. Eighteen years later, the courts have still to decide anyone’s culpability for the attack.

The forty-eight hours before the incident had been momentous for Mayawati. On 1 June 1995, she had visited her political mentor and boss Kanshi Ram in the hospital where he was being treated for a brain clot. In his absence, Mayawati had been managing the party – a very important responsibility since for the first time BSP was in the government as junior partner to Yadav’s Samajwadi Party (SP). Kanshi Ram’s illness had her worried, for his death could mean a serious blow to the party at such a critical juncture. But Kanshi Ram was not dying; instead he had a surprise for her. “How would you like to the Chief Minister of Uttar Pradesh?” he asked her. Mayawati face clouded, as she assumed that illness had turned Kanshi Ram incoherent and delusional. But he insisted, explaining to her that he had made a deal with Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP). BSP will break the alliance with SP and form a new government in UP with support from BJP. Events then moved forward quickly, BSP pulled its support and the State Guest House incident ensued. A few hours after emerging from the guest house, she was sworn in as Chief Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840169427379355650

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840169427379355650



The pot calling the kettle black.  

Most of the Congress Spokesperson & senior leaders are Stupid Idiot terrorist sympathiser.


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> The pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> Most of the Congress Spokesperson & senior leaders are Stupid Idiot terrorist sympathiser.


My response to him


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840179446556454912

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840241568963411968


----------



## Soumitra

Based on the results tomorrow I plan to write an article on the impact of these elections on 2019

I have made a small cartoon for the article. Sharing it here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Kejriwal Confessions

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> well u see I am not a expert on everything like @jha and @JanjaWeed ........well only they can predict the future political scenarios.
> 
> One thing i do believe is that Captain is only sane person in the race for CM.........AAP most probably will try to install a bootlicker like Shergill and Harjot bains...........which wont go well with Dunkard mann faction as well as with loyalists of Phoolkha


 why you so obsessed with @jha & @JanjaWeed ? 
relax.. time for you to celebrate with your new CM... like this vv




& this.. vv

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Robinhood Pandey said:


>




Did he actually say that?!


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> Kejriwal Confessions


Too good yar .


----------



## Śakra

What time Pacific Daylight Saving Time (PST) will the results be announced?


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> What time Pacific Daylight Saving Time (PST) will the results be announced?



Counting will start around 6.30 pm PDST and clear trends will be about 3 hours after that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Nilgiri said:


> Counting will start around 6.30 pm PDST and clear trends will be about 3 hours after that



Thank you. After the results are shown several anti nationalists members on this forum will not be able to show their face here ever again. They know who they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Alright guys....next phase of Congress mukt Bharat begins in a little while... although PNB may just play spoilsport, then again I'm happy to let that one go!


----------



## Soumitra

Via Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

BJP heading to a big massive win in UP. Could be 250+ even 260+



Śakra said:


> Thank you. After the results are shown several anti nationalists members on this forum will not be able to show their face here ever again. They know who they are.



Hence why I changed my avatar hehe. A big slap incoming.

Uttarkhand - BJP win called by times now

UP call incoming....it will be BJP.

Chanakya polling seems to be more accurate than many thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Śakra

Nilgiri said:


> BJP heading to a big massive win in UP. Could be 250+ even 260+
> 
> 
> 
> Hence why I changed my avatar hehe. A big slap incoming.



But Congress won Punjab, Rahul is god. Hare Krishna, hare Gandhi!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> But Congress won Punjab, Rahul is god. Hare Krishna, hare Gandhi!!!!



It is better they won there compared to muffler-mutt. So I am happy with that.

Rahul Gandhi has very little to do with winning there (it was captain 99% effort).

BJP must now introspect for Punjab and campaign there alone next time (no choice this time given they were minority partner in coalition rule). SAD is a dynasty wrecked with controversies now, BJP should abandon that ship and start with fresh slate now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

@Kathin_Singh kya hua Bhai UP me

@Prometheus 

Turns out AAP is in 3rd position

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Śakra

Nilgiri said:


> It is better they won there compared to muffler-mutt. So I am happy with that.
> 
> Rahul Gandhi has very little to do with winning there (it was captain 99% effort).
> 
> BJP must now introspect for Punjab and campaign there alone next time (no choice this time given they were minority partner in coalition rule). SAD is a dynasty wrecked with controversies now, BJP should abandon that ship and start with fresh slate now.



Join the other thread.

If Congress was defeated on all fronts they would be facing an existential crisis. Now they have a success (however minuscule) they can point to and justify their existence.

NDTV is saying Sonia isn't even in India! She can't be bothered being in India as her party is dying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

@Roybot I was wrong. I apologize .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

@Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ashesh

Ravish: Bhaagon me Bahar hai? Voter: Jee han, Haath aur Cycle becar hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tangent123

Punjab has voted matuarly. They gave a tight slap to AAP.
But I don't expect AAP to improve.
'Kutte ki pooch siddhi nahi hoti'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Tangent123 said:


> Punjab has voted matuarly. They gave a tight slap to AAP.
> But I don't expect AAP to improve.
> 'Kutte ki pooch siddhi nahi hoti'



Thats fine if they dont improve. They will be put down like a rabid mutt.

After that I hope there are continual cases in court against muffler guy to shake down every paisa he got.


----------



## Tangent123

..now , with AAP streched, without any power, will return to Dharna politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Srinivasan Jain of NDTV still saying Demonetization has failed even though UP has gone to BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> @Prometheus




Is this u??.....u look sad?



Roybot said:


> @Kathin_Singh kya hua Bhai UP me
> 
> @Prometheus
> 
> Turns out AAP is in 3rd position




AAP managed to win 2nd position........Akali-Bjp was in very bad position 

Good thing is that Phoolkha has won who deserved it along with Sukhpal Kheira.

all other idiots like Shergill , Dev mann, Harjot bains lost big time................but land grabber lady won ..but still good enough that wrong people are kept out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indiatester

Behenji alleging us hackers now. All I can say is "it wasn't me"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Jai Shri Ram! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840478254779715584

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

@Nair saab Maza aa gaya aaj!  Any comments?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyisthelimit

Heard Manishankar Aiyar saying on NDTV, 56% people did not vote for BJP-Modi in UP. What a tragedy.



Kathin_Singh said:


> @Roybot I was wrong. I apologize .



No problem ji. We should all celebrate together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826982314106245120

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ThinkLogically

@Kathin_Singh 
This is what I told here. 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indi...tes-discussions.281816/page-3791#post-9224023
A land slide victory for BJP.

There is no way BJP can be defeated unless a Bihar like MGB is formed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

indiatester said:


> What have SP goons done to Mayawati? I don't know that story.



When she took back the support to SP government SP goons attacked her in the guest house and people say they even tried to kill her 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ts-to-Lalus-proposal/articleshow/40426320.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840565577294917633
How is NDA going to form Government in Manipur and Goa?


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840565577294917633
> How is NDA going to form Government in Manipur and Goa?


 
With independents and other local parties


----------



## ranjeet

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840565577294917633
> How is NDA going to form Government in Manipur and Goa?


NEDA announced allaince with BJP last year and NE parties mostly come together with the party in Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> NEDA announced allaince with BJP last year and NE parties mostly come together with the party in Center.



INC is single largest Party in both states. Wouldn't Governor ask INC to form government in both states?



INS_Vikramaditya said:


> With independents and other local parties


----------



## ranjeet

Ashesh said:


> INC is single largest Party in both states. Wouldn't Governor ask INC to form government in both states?


It's pre poll alliance if am not wrong and still if congress don't have enough number governor will invite BJP.


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> It's pre poll alliance if am not wrong and still if congress don't have enough number governor will invite BJP.



Manipur it's pre poll alliance, but not in Goa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Ashesh said:


> Manipur it's pre poll alliance, but not in Goa.


Amit Shah said BJP is forming government in 4 states in his PC ...TRUST HIM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840559831186604033
Many Twitterati are even blaming Kejriwal for Irom Sharmila's defeat in Manipur polls**
@Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nilgiri

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840559831186604033
> Many Twitterati are even blaming Kejriwal for Irom Sharmila's defeat in Manipur polls**
> @Prometheus



That tweet.....omg....hahahahaha 

Neelkanth city. It should be renamed that after keju thrown out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyisthelimit

AAP supporters not on this page to comment today.
2 of our PB brothers and AAP bhakts blew away with Captain ji wind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840435777930686464

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Mungeri lal ke haseen sapne !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> Mungeri lal ke haseen sapne !!!



No problemo.....they got it all covered:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/election-results-up-uk-punjab-goa-manipur.482741/page-24#post-9283646

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Nilgiri said:


> No problemo.....they got it all covered:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/election-results-up-uk-punjab-goa-manipur.482741/page-24#post-9283646

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

adil_minhas said:


> Kal ke liye mere motichoor laddu tayyar hain



Pink dress utarne ke baad. . .laddu khane aaa jana BJP office.

kyuki akhilesh ki gormint bik gayi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dragon Ball

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840802109805096960

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ashesh said:


> INC is single largest Party in both states. Wouldn't Governor ask INC to form government in both states?


It's our Governer & we make the rule now! 
Btw BJP will form govt in both these states! Others & Independents tend to go with the party at power in centre! Bahut fayda hota hai usme..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyisthelimit

Ashesh said:


> Manipur it's pre poll alliance, but not in Goa.



Just read on TOI, Manohar Parikar has already approached MGP and independents to make coalition for GOA.
Lets hope it materializes.


----------



## Upagrah

Prometheus said:


> Is this u??.....u look sad?
> 
> AAP managed to win 2nd position........Akali-Bjp was in very bad position
> 
> Good thing is that Phoolkha has won who deserved it along with Sukhpal Kheira.
> 
> all other idiots like Shergill , Dev mann, Harjot bains lost big time................but land grabber lady won ..but still good enough that wrong people are kept out



You have a funny definition of "wrong kind of people" who are kept out.

This is the picture of *Captain Amarinder Singh signing Amritsar declaration with Khalistani ideologues and terrorists supporting partitioning Punjab from India* in 1994. He joined congress in 1998.


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> Mungeri lal ke haseen sapne !!!



Gujarat ke gadho ne jo UP may kiya, usay bura haal hoga is Madar**od ka Gujarat main. Jara aa jaoo kushbu laga ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> INC is single largest Party in both states. Wouldn't Governor ask INC to form government in both states?


MGP and GFP in Goa have already approached Amit Shah that they will support BJP if Manohar Parikkar is made CM. Plus one or two independent candidates also will come

Wait for 2-3 days


----------



## Ashesh

skyisthelimit said:


> Just read on TOI, Manohar Parikar has already approached MGP and independents to make coalition for GOA.
> Lets hope it materializes.



MP should remain DM as he's doing theek thaak work. BJP shouldn't make Kichadi sarkar. Goa is not that important state. 2 seats in Genergy Elections which BJP can win in 2019 (BJP lost because of infighting).

Let INC have all the fun. 



Soumitra said:


> MGP and GFP in Goa have already approached Amit Shah that they will support BJP if Manohar Parikkar is made CM. Plus one or two independent candidates also will come
> 
> Wait for 2-3 days


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840824824561844224

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840824824561844224



Badbola okaad se jyada bol gaya !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ashesh

Kitna Aadmi Ha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Upagrah

Ashesh said:


> MP should remain DM as he's doing theek thaak work. BJP shouldn't make Kichadi sarkar. Goa is not that important state. 2 seats in Genergy Elections which BJP can win in 2019 (BJP lost because of infighting).
> 
> Let INC have all the fun.



Forming govt. means getting access to state apparatus that helps you win the next election. Grant favors, earn good will and do work for the public and then take credit.

In Politics POWER is EVERYTHING.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

So NDA is going to form the "Gormint" in Manipur and Goa as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Robinhood Pandey said:


> So NDA is going to form the "Gormint" in Manipur and Goa as well.


4 out of 5 & one donated to Cong in PNB to stop pAAP? Not bad..will leave PNB last for Cong mukt Bharat mission! So what we got left now with Congis waiting to be saffronized...Karnataka & HP next?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> 4 out of 5 & one donated to Cong in PNB to stop pAAP? Not bad..will leave PNB last for Cong mukt Bharat mission! So what we got left now with Congis waiting to be saffronized...Karnataka & HP next?



Himanchal and karnataka is a done deal.

Maadi maadi 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840929539836563456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Zaheer1971 said:


> Lol and sanghis were dancing like BJP would make government in 4/5...



Now this post is a classic example of naach na jaane or aangan tedha.

abe chirkut ! NDA = BJP+allies

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Zaheer1971 said:


> I don't give a shit what happens in India. It doesn't concern me.



So below post was to show your ignorance ? 



Zaheer1971 said:


> Lol and sanghis were dancing like BJP would make government in 4/5...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Manohar Parrikar was doing a great job as a defense minister especially when you look at the condition in which he inherited the ministry. All thanks to St Antony before him, in most countries that guy would probably be facing some serious charges for jeopardizing security of the nation, why has NDA gov left him easily off the hook is beyond my understanding. Thats all for another debate but the point here is bjp is making a mistake by letting go off such a capable guy from where he is needed the most to hold on to a small miniscule state. Lets see whp replaces him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840949471081054208

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ashesh

Goa Done & Dusted.  Manipur Modified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Dragon Ball said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840802109805096960



Jetmalani defended Kejriwal in the court but accusing justice kanan of stupidity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840657526467227648

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840961243355742208


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840970449886490625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840982610046156800

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Good to know that Parikar is going back to Goa............He seemed like he was feeling uneasy in Delhi and was kinda homesick.

Moreover he is too honest to be dealing with arms lobist running around in Delhi..........Wishes to him to successfully run goa.

any idea who is going to be Defense minister @ranjeet @JanjaWeed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841004323706347520

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> Good to know that Parikar is going back to Goa............He seemed like he was feeling uneasy in Delhi and was kinda homesick.
> 
> Moreover he is too honest to be dealing with arms lobist running around in Delhi..........Wishes to him to successfully run goa.
> 
> any idea who is going to be Defense minister @ranjeet @JanjaWeed ?


Too early to say..maybe PM may take temporary charge.. Hope he doesn't give it AJ once again as additional charge! That would be bad..


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Too early to say..maybe PM may take temporary charge.. Hope he doesn't give it AJ once again as additional charge! That would be bad..



saw a news that said Rajnath might be heading to Uttar Pradesh as CM too.........so two cabinet ministers to be made............I hope feku dont give it to sukhbir badal


----------



## Echo_419

Prometheus said:


> Good to know that Parikar is going back to Goa............He seemed like he was feeling uneasy in Delhi and was kinda homesick.
> 
> Moreover he is too honest to be dealing with arms lobist running around in Delhi..........Wishes to him to successfully run goa.
> 
> any idea who is going to be Defense minister @ranjeet @JanjaWeed ?



I will miss him, he was doing above average job

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Prometheus said:


> saw a news that said Rajnath might be heading to Uttar Pradesh as CM too.........so two cabinet ministers to be made............I hope feku dont give it to sukhbir badal



Don't worry about what feku does with DM..
When is Bhagwant Mann's CM oath taking ceremony.. btw how many Goa AAP MLAs coming to that function?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Roybot

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Himanchal and karnataka is a done deal.
> 
> Maadi maadi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840929539836563456



BJP needs to win Gujarat convincingly, and a thrashing of AAP in Gujarat as well as Delhi MCD will ensure that they retract back to their little fiefdom of Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Roybot said:


> BJP needs to win Gujarat convincingly, and a thrashing of AAP in Gujarat as well as Delhi MCD will ensure that they retract back to their little fiefdom of Delhi.



When is delhi MCD due?


----------



## Roybot

Nilgiri said:


> When is delhi MCD due?



Mid April I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

We have too many elections. 1/2 state elections should take place during national election and other 1/2 should take place 2 years after that.


----------



## Roybot

Śakra said:


> We have too many elections. 1/2 state elections should take place during national election and other 1/2 should take place 2 years after that.



Modi wants all the state elections (not just half) and general elections held simultaneously. Going by his popularity and the majority in both the lower and the upper houses of the parliament that BJP will soon achieve, he might just have his way.

That way he will only have to campaign once and focus the rest of his precious time on the betterment of the country

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nilgiri

Roybot said:


> Modi wants all the state elections (not just half) and general elections held simultaneously. Going by his popularity and the majority in both the lower and the upper houses of the parliament that BJP will soon achieve, he might just have his way.
> 
> That way he will only have to campaign once and focus the rest of his precious time on the betterment of the country



There will also be better transfer between voting for someone nationally and more locally if its done at same time 

Also it will use up some extra presidents rule to align everything if it goes ahead....more extra time to get things done and prepared for this new system. I think it will be done for 2024 at earliest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

Roybot said:


> Modi wants all the state elections (not just half) and general elections held simultaneously. Going by his popularity and the majority in both the lower and the upper houses of the parliament that BJP will soon achieve, he might just have his way.
> 
> That way he will only have to campaign once and focus the rest of his precious time on the betterment of the country



Honestly it's for the better. Right now they campaign all term long, it really bites into productivity. Also all (or 1/2 like in America) RS members should have their term expire at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> BJP needs to win Gujarat convincingly, and a thrashing of AAP in Gujarat as well as Delhi MCD will ensure that they retract back to their little fiefdom of Delhi.


Don't worry..going by the trend we may achieve our wish both in GUJ & MCD elections.. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841158136878764032

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> Good to know that Parikar is going back to Goa............He seemed like he was feeling uneasy in Delhi and was kinda homesick.
> 
> Moreover he is too honest to be dealing with arms lobist running around in Delhi..........Wishes to him to successfully run goa.
> 
> any idea who is going to be Defense minister @ranjeet @JanjaWeed ?


Not sure bro, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Dragon Ball

Couptaji talking about ugliness


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841168154130804736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840949529901842432

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Dragon Ball said:


> Couptaji talking about ugliness
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841168154130804736
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840949529901842432



These were the very journos who were openly discussing the prospects of BSP joining the SP+INC alliance post poll, incase BJP emerged as the single largest party but didn't get the majority

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dragon Ball

Roybot said:


> These were the very journos who were openly discussing the prospects of BSP joining the SP+INC alliance post poll, incase BJP emerged as the single largest party but didn't get the majority



Yup, they seem impervious to their own ugliness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

Has Rahul Gandhi made a statement since Saffron Saturday?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Śakra said:


> Has Rahul Gandhi made a statement since Saffron Saturday?


Not yet.. seems like he is locked himself with 'made in aligarh' lock!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Śakra

JanjaWeed said:


> Not yet.. seems like he is locked himself with 'made in aligarh' lock!



His amma wasn't even in India on Saturday. Such a vile people they are. Shame on them. BJP should introduce a new law, if you aren't fully blooded Indian going back at least 3 generations you aren't allowed to hold public office.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841254645687291904
so BJP is confirmed in Mnipur also

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841260412679118848

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ashesh said:


> @Prometheus
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841260412679118848




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841269817017585664

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Robinhood Pandey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841269817017585664



Brings back the memory of final over during that match with bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> Don't worry about what feku does with DM..
> When is Bhagwant Mann's CM oath taking ceremony.. btw how many Goa AAP MLAs coming to that function?




Jootly got DM..........for a time being

Drunkard Mann is in mental hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841288058892779521


Prometheus said:


> Jootly got DM..........for a time being
> 
> Drunkard Mann is in mental hospital


Congratulations for Punjab 22, lala ji got much deserved thrashing for his arrogant and dictator like behavior. Sanjay Singh is still there or he left for delhi already? Just Make sure Rahul Baba don't visit too often there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841296009854566404


----------



## Ashesh




----------



## ranjeet

After winning hearts and minds of people from Goa .... Kejriwal now plans to rule Stomach as well !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> Not sure bro, your guess is as good as mine.



http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/fina...heads-to-goa-1669082?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

@Prometheus isko dekha kya by any chance?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Prometheus said:


> saw a news that said Rajnath might be heading to Uttar Pradesh as CM too.........so two cabinet ministers to be made............I hope feku dont give it to sukhbir badal



Senior Badal might get some constitutional post If he agrees- Most probably Governor- DM might be a real surprise-


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ye sare milke hume pagal bana rahe hain modi ji

ab is gormint me kuchh ni bacha

bik gayi hai ye gormint !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

JanjaWeed said:


> @Prometheus isko dekha kya by any chance?




dekha hai............pass wale dhabhe par daru pee ke pra hai



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841288058892779521
> 
> Congratulations for Punjab 22, lala ji got much deserved thrashing for his arrogant and dictator like behavior. Sanjay Singh is still there or he left for delhi already? Just Make sure Rahul Baba don't visit too often there




tuhanu ve bahut bahut mubaraka ....BJP managed to open his account in Punjab

pta nahi where is tthat idiot ...i dont think he returned to punjab after elections.....he was here to just collect money ......by selling tickets and from nri



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Senior Badal might get some constitutional post If he agrees- Most probably Governor- DM might be a real surprise-




budha badal is too old to handle cabinet rank..............its gappi badal who can take it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Senior Badal might get some constitutional post If he agrees- Most probably Governor- DM might be a real surprise-



Senior Badal for President?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Roybot said:


> Senior Badal for President?


Was going to say the same..then again can't see a point in rewarding him..especially at this point! I think Advani should be given that opportunity for all his hardwork along with Atalji for making BJP a strong & viable national party! He maybe bit cranky at the moment..but one can't ignore his sacrifices & the risks he has taken to bring BJP into prominence!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

JanjaWeed said:


> Was going to say the same..then again can't see a point in rewarding him..especially at this point! I think Advani should be given that opportunity for all his hardwork along with Atalji for making BJP a strong & viable national party! He maybe bit cranky at the moment..but one can't ignore his sacrifices & the risks he has taken to bring BJP into prominence!



I am also all for rewarding Advani but I think he is going to be difficult to deal with if he is made President. He has been bitter and expressing dissent time and again, but atleast he could be ignored without much fuss.

Also, the latest SC ruling on his role in Babri will only make it awkward to make him President.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

kadamba-warrior said:


> I am also all for rewarding Advani but I think he is going to be difficult to deal with if he is made President. He has been bitter and expressing dissent time and again, but atleast he could be ignored without much fuss.
> 
> Also, the latest SC ruling on his role in Babri will only make it awkward to make him President.


Agree..Advani has been bit of an irritant off late & quite possible he may return bills / ordinances without approving just for the sake of it, thereby giving needless opportunities to the opposition! 
Then again..these irritants are only temporary & can be overcome at the time! Advani has done more good to the party than bad! So..for old times sake it can't be a bad idea after-all! His life long dream was to become the PM one day, now that it will never happen, let's give him the next best!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

JanjaWeed said:


> Agree..Advani has been bit of an irritant off late & quite possible he may return bills / ordinances without approving just for the sake of it, thereby giving needless opportunities to the opposition!
> Then again..these irritants are only temporary & can be overcome at the time! Advani has done more good to the party than bad! So..for old times sake it can't be a bad idea after-all! His life long dream was to become the PM one day, now that it will never happen, let's give him the next best!



Connect the dots dude . When Advani is discussed for president you suddenly see this news

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...ing-of-charges-against-lk-advani-says-sc.html


----------



## Nair saab

kadamba-warrior said:


> I am also all for rewarding Advani but I think he is going to be difficult to deal with if he is made President. He has been bitter and expressing dissent time and again, but atleast he could be ignored without much fuss.
> 
> *Also, the latest SC ruling on his role in Babri will only make it awkward to make him President.*


This is his biggest Merit in him been the President of India ... coming days Hindu Nationalist must not use this reason against making him the President... Advani has sacrificed a lot for Hindutva... while ABV was a silent leader, Advani's Rath Yatra and emotional use of Ram Janmabhoomi Movement are the sole reason BJP became a established party in many North Indian states and even Karnataka...

lately he became bitter due to constant defeats which was used well by congress, Planting mole's like Sudhindra Kulkarni... they targeted Top BJP leadership including ABV, Shushma everyone was secularised... Advani and company were thinking they were moderating BJP which could improve its election prospect...

Thankfull Modi took control before the disease became worse... We must also not forget it was Advani who was against the ABV decision to change Modi after Gujarat Riots...

I dont think he will take up a fight with Modi after becoming President, He is our eldest leader after ABV should not be considered a reward but a respect for his life long service for the cause of Hindutva...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

My Article in Op India

*Verdict 2017 and target 2019*
BY SOUMITRA / EDITOR’S PICKS, POLITICS / 14 MAR 2017


The much-awaited results of the assembly elections were announced on Saturday. Defying even the best expectations the BJP with allies won UP with a landslide of 325 out of 403 and Uttarakhand with a landslide of 57 out of 70. As was widely expected Punjab went to Congress. There were people who had thought it will be a neck to neck race between AAP and Congress and SAD-BJP alliance will not even cross the double-digit mark. Even many BJP “Bhakts” had conceded defeat there. However, AAP just won 20 seats much less than the 77 of the Congress.

After having 0 seats in 2012 BJP opened its account in Manipur with 21 seats. It was a hung assembly as no party had the majority mark of 31 with Congress at 28. But BJP got together with smaller parties, who were NDA allies at center and in North East Development Alliance (NEDA) and have staked claim to form the govt.

Goa also had a hung assembly. AAP also contested the state but people rejected them thoroughly and gave them ‘0’ seat. BJP has got support from smaller parties and has also staked claim in Goa.

Overall it looks like a 4-1 verdict in favour of the BJP. The BJP is now likely to have a govt in 16 states directly or in alliance. Congress is now reduced to only 6 states- Punjab, Himanchal, Bihar (as junior partner in Nitish Lalu alliance), Karnataka, Meghalaya and Mizoram.

This election was being billed as the semifinal to 2019 and it was extremely closely watched. These elections have big implications for all political parties as well as other players. Let’s look at some factors which will help in determining 2019 general elections keeping in mind the verdict today.



*1 BJP:* Narendra Modi and Amit Shah have taken the bull by the horns. Modi did a great gamble with demonetization and the people supported him for the same. He has constantly worked on “Sabka Saath, Sabka Vikas” demonetization, surgical strikes, action on black money, development politics is going to be the winning formula.

Amit Shah has also proved that there is no person better than him in the organizational capabilities. The candidate selection, the booth level management, the coordination with RSS- all prove that he is a master strategist- a real Chanakya.

BJP must continue doing this work and 2019 should be in the bag.

*2. Congress: *The Congress got the consolidation prize in this election in form of Punjab. But the drubbing in UP and Uttarakhand should worry them. They could not even find 400 people to fight in UP after declaring Shiela Dixit as the CM face. They had to settle to being a junior partner to SP. This was the similar case with Bihar earlier.

I think Congress leaders know internally that Rahul Gandhi is a big failure. Punjab was won because of the hard work of Captain Amrinder Singh though a lot of sycophants will try to give credit to Rahul Gandhi. The problem is that there is no one to replace him. Priyanka Gandhi dare not step out from Amethi and Rae Bareilly. Other than the Nehru Gandhi family no one can lead Congress. It is a sad state of affairs not only for Congress but for the nation too because a national party in opposition is required. Even hard core BJP people accept this. That is why even BJP were praying for a Congress victory as opposed to AAP in Punjab. Another reason is that we believe Rahul Gandhi is the star campaigner for the BJP.

*3. SP: *The Samajwadi Party had rocked with a big Pari-War between Akhilesh & Mulayam/Shivpal Yadav. Just before the elections it was said that Akhilesh won a “fixed” fight. But now it seems Akhilesh will lose any power he was supposed to get within the party and it will again revert back to “Mullah Mulayam”. This is kind of sad because here was a person in SP who at least had tried to do some development works howsoever screwed in favour of his core vote bank (Muslims and Yadavs). In 2019 SP will revert again to Muslim Yadav caste combinations and polarization hoping to win back some seats. Remember in 2014 only Yadav family members won seats in their family boroughs.

This election will also mark an end to short livid experiment of SP Congress alliance as SP will know that Congress does not bring anything to the table but just pulls the alliance down.

Just after the Exit Polls there was a talk of a Bua, Bhatija alliance with BSP and SP. This was a desperate throw in case of a hung verdict. I believe that this result has killed that idea at its inception and 2019 SP will fight on its own to get whatever vote share they can.

*4. BSP:* The Bahujan Samaj Party is last placed in these elections. BSP lost the 2012 elections and could not win even a single seat in 2014. This time Mayawati tried a Dalit Muslim combo by giving 100+ tickets to Muslims but this trick has also failed spectacularly. She said in a press conference that the EVMs were tampered with and hence BJP sweeped. This is a last desperate throw with no results. It is obvious that she has lost the plot and will be a spent force in 2019. She will put a brave face in 2019 but I don’t see her winning anything substantial.

*5. AAP: *The Aam Aadmi Party was supposed to be a game changer in this election. After their surprise win in Delhi they tried to expand their footprint outside but this experiment has failed. The same was tried by them in 2014 where they fought across the country and came back cropper. The issue is that the people have seen through the “Nautanki” of Arvind Kejriwal. He has spent more time in drama than governance. He had daily fights with the LG and attacks on Modi, calling him “Coward and Psychopath”, that exposed the hollow claims of “Good Clean Governance”. The people have shown him the place.

Before 2017 there was a talk that AAP could be an alternate to BJP in place of the congress. These elections have shown that this is not the case. AAP will no doubt contest many seats in 2019 but it will be wise to consider it as a regional party and not a national one. The over emphasis of AAP in the media belies its stature.

*6. Other Regional Parties: *The other regional parties will also be looking at these results carefully. It will be clear to them that BJP is in a strong position to come back in power in 2019 in Lok Sabha as well as in their states. They will feel that the only way to stop the BJP is to form a Bihar like Mahagathbandhan. However, the issue in this is that this will mean allying with their sworn enemies. Allying with the Congress pulls down their value and loses them seats. The 3rd front experiment may again be repeated in 2019 but it has failed many times. There are too many big leaders with big egos to have this as a success. Some regional parties may also be thinking, “If you can’t beat them, join them”. They may look to ally with BJP in 2019 to at least get a shot at power.

*7. The Media:* That the English language “Liberal” media is against the BJP is very well known. They have put various narratives like demonetization will hurt the BJP. Muslims don’t vote for BJP, people vote on caste lines etc. The tactical vote of Muslims to defeat the BJP is perhaps the biggest narrative which plays out on all channels before the elections, specially in UP which has a substantial number of Muslims.

This myth has been busted previously also but keeps on surfacing. Muslims had supported BJP even in 2014. Winning 73 out of 80 and 325 out of 403 is not possible with only upper caste support. Dalits and Muslims have also supported BJP though the liberal media will not accept that. The era of caste politics in UP is out and development is in. What happened to the so called “Dalit-Muslim” combination of BSP or the “Yadav-Muslim” of the SP? All sections of the society have aspiration and they support development. It is high time the media removes its biased glasses and looks at the trend objectively.

*8. Liberal Intelligentsia: *The last important factor I want to talk about is the “Liberal” Intelligentsia. These people went to town shouting demonetization is bad for the economy, nationalism and patriotism is bad and is being trust down the throats of the people. The Harvard economists criticized the economic model and said that it would lead to collapse of the economy. Nothing of the sort has happened. Elections after elections the people have supported the move. Even their move to bring controversy using Gurmehar Kaur and Nationalism has back fired.

It is now a clear pattern that just before the elections some or the other issue is raised- Intolerance, Ghar Wapasi, Akhlaq, Free Speech. These are used to try to bring down the BJP but it is failing because the people are now seeing through this and voting for the development model

In the end, I will conclude that these election results are going to propel the BJP towards a massive victory in 2019. Demonetisation, Nationalism, Development, fight against corruption and Black Money, Focus on Internal Security- these are the factors which are going to help BJP and Modi cross the halfway mark again in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Prometheus said:


> budha badal is* too old* to handle cabinet rank..............its gappi badal who can take it



That's why I said Governor's post- Cabinet they won't get- May be some one like Nitish can get Cabinet If he joins NDA- There is back channel talks going on in Bihar- Nitish seems to want join NDA but many party leaders are reluctant-



Roybot said:


> Senior Badal for President?



Either him or Kalyan Singh- and Mayavati for VP- But I doubt It will happen- Big no to Advani and others like him-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Either him or Kalyan Singh- and *Mayavati for VP- *But I doubt It will happen- Big no to Advani and others like him*-*




Forced retirement for her?


----------



## NirmalKrish

Śakra said:


> Has Rahul Gandhi made a statement since Saffron Saturday?



YEs the puppet is showing signs of acknowledgement but not owning up to it.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-in-up-rahul-gandhi/articleshow/57628476.cms

NEW DELHI: Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi today attacked the BJP for polarizing voters and using money power in the recently concluded assembly elections+ across five states.

"BJP won elections in UP, I'd like to congratulate them. Why they won, there are multiple reasons, one being polarisation. Democracy is being undermined by them using financial power and money," Rahul alleged.

His remarks came minutes after the Supreme Court refused+ to stay Manohar Parrikar's swearing-in ceremony+ in Goa and ordered a floor test for the BJP to prove majority in the state assembly.

Talking about the future of the Congress, Rahul admitted there was a need to make structural and organisatonal changes, and promised to play the role of a robust opposition.
"We are in opposition, you have ups and downs. We had a little down in UP+ , which is fine, we accept it. There will be structural changes in the Congress soon," the Congress leader said.

Despite facing a number of setbacks in terms of poll results, the Gandhi scion maintained that the party's fight against the BJP will not come to a standstill.

*"Our fight with the BJP is an ideological one. We have won the election in Punjab, Goa and Manipur, which is not a bad result at all. The BJP won Uttar Pradesh because of polarisation," Rahul said.
*
what a Douchebag!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Roybot said:


> Forced retirement for her?



I think BJP should do everything to prevent her from getting into the hands of Congress and SP- Earlier there were rumors circulated that If Assembly was hung she could be offered President- Now a Bharat ratna for Kanshiram, Ambedkar on new Rs 100 notes and Mayavati as VP would kill any imagination of Congress and Co to get her into their fold-

This would consolidate the Dalits behind BJP like never before and get them 50% votes for 2019-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

EVMs were tempered under the watchful eyes of Aaptards. EC must investigate. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831204926390943744

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Roybot

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> I think BJP should do everything to prevent her from getting into the hands of Congress and SP- Earlier there were rumors circulated that If Assembly was hung she could be offered President- Now a Bharat ratna for Kanshiram, Ambedkar on new Rs 100 notes and Mayavati as VP would kill any imagination of Congress and Co to get her into their fold-
> 
> This would consolidate the Dalits behind BJP like never before and get them 50% votes for 2019-



Yes transfer for BSP votebank to BJP will ensure another saffron tsunami in UP come 2019.


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Roybot said:


> Yes transfer for BSP votebank to BJP will ensure another saffron tsunami in UP come 2019.



Not only UP- Such think will kill all Ambedkar-Periyar type movements and make Modi the obvious choice for Dalit votes in India- But for that to happen a strong RSS network would be required in UP and cow belt else upper caste will revolt-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Ouch ....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841655424667508736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841658951972225024


----------



## Soumitra

*When UPA sent Deputy CM to raid an aeroplane to stop BJP from forming government*

In terms of realpolitik, here is what is happening in Goa and Manipur. The BJP got more votes but less seats. Now, the BJP is striking a deal with smaller players to grab power in both states.

In other words, the Congress benefited from an idiosyncrasy of the electoral process and ended up with more seats with less votes. Now, the BJP is benefiting from an idiosyncrasy of the parliamentary process and winning power even with less seats.

Based on their party sympathies, I am sure people will take their pick on which party is “murdering democracy”. In the meanwhile, I came across this tweet:







Coming from P Chidambaram, one can only assume that this tweet was basically intended as a joke, perhaps in a light “_Bura na mano holi hai_” mood. I could have called it a case of the “devil quoting the scriptures”, but I do not subscribe to the dark absolutes of Abrahamic thought.

Nevertheless, the Honorable Former Minister felt the need to specify that his Twitter account is intended for “short but serious comment on contemporary issues”. Which puts me in the mood to tell you a story. It’s a political thriller from 2005. Listen if you will.

Here are the results (pdf link) of the Assembly Election in the State of Jharkhand from Feb – March 2005 (Total of 81 seats).






The BJP was by far the largest party, winning 30 seats out of the 63 seats it contested. The BJP’s pre-poll alliance partner JD(U) contested the other 18 seats and won 6. This took the NDA tally to 36 in the 81 member Assembly.

The UPA parties were far behind with JMM winning 17 and Congress winning just 9 for a total of 27 seats if you would like to include the NCP’s lone MLA as well.

Immediately after the results, the BJP received the support of 5 other MLAs : 2 from the AJSU (All Jharkhand Students Union), the lone MLA from the Jharkhand Party and 2 other independents. This took the NDA tally to 41, which would be a clear majority.

(_Side note_: _Because of the lack of any identifiable party structure or discipline in the two smaller parties mentioned above as supporting BJP, several media sources for this article tend to refer to all these 5 MLAs simply as “independents”_).

The BJP duly staked claim to form the government and also physically presented the 5 supporting MLAs before the Honorable Governor of Jharkhand.






But then, Governor Syed Sibtey Razi did something that shocked and stunned the entire state of Jharkhand. He invited JMM supremo Shibu Soren to form the government. Soren was sworn in as CM and Stephen Marandi as Deputy CM.






To give you an idea of how muddy the political waters were in Jharkhand in 2005, let me mention that Stephen Marandi was a JMM rebel who had just won as an independent from Dumka, defeating Shibu Soren’s own son Hemant! In fact, Hemant Soren finished in 3rd position in Dumka with just 20,000 votes. The BJP candidate came second.

The NDA called for a statewide bandh and an agitation, but there was little it could do otherwise. The only option for them was to fly the 41 MLAs to Delhi to be paraded before President Kalam, winning a “moral victory” in public view. The date chosen for this was March 3, 2005. It was now a simple matter of getting these 41 MLAs, including the 5 precious independents, on the 90 minute flight from Ranchi to Delhi.

Right?

No! Not so fast!






Yes, you read that right! Deputy Chief Minister Stephen Marandi and his men stopped the chartered plane on the runway at Ranchi’s Birsa Munda Airport as it was about to take off! The plane was ordered to return and then raided to capture the independent MLAs on board. This is not a Hollywood movie. This is a low budget thriller produced by our UPA government.

So what did the UPA do once it caught hold of these 5 MLAs?

Nothing. Because the 5 MLAs weren’t on board at all.






While the Congress government was busy at Ranchi Airport, the 5 independents were actually being driven across the state border. Where were they headed? To BJP ruled Chhattisgarh, obviously. They would be safe there.

Except they weren’t going to Chhattisgarh. Because that was the first border that the UPA government sealed when they realized the MLAs were escaping.

Surely they were headed to Odisha then? Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik, then in NDA, would protect them.

Wrong again. The MLAs were actually headed to CPI(M) ruled West Bengal. The panicked UPA government deployed minimum resources on that border, convinced that the BJP would never choose a state ruled by the Left Front!






Once in Durgapur, the MLAs received further orders from Venkaiah Naidu, who made them turn towards Kharagpur Railway Station. There, at 2:30 AM on March 3, the MLAs boarded a train to Bhubaneswar. At 5 AM on March 3, they were finally safe.

Meanwhile, the BJP continued to bluff, throwing the UPA’s sniffers off the trail over and over again. Rumors were spread that the MLAs were still in Ranchi, then it was said they were in Delhi. At one point, the BJP even spread the rumor that they had been moved to Ahmedabad.

That afternoon, the 5 supporting MLAs finally caught an Indian Airlines flight from Bhubaneswar to Delhi. They were then presented before the President of India.






Nine days later, Jharkhand Governor Sibtey Razi dismissed Shibu Soren from the post of Chief Minister and invited Arjun Munda to form the government in the state.

_PS: Personally, I do not support BJP’s act of forcing in a government in Goa. The party and Parrikar’s image would have been better off not getting involved, the numbers being what they are. _

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841681661729353728
Choubey banne chale the chhabey . . .reh gaye dubey !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Not only UP- Such think will kill all Ambedkar-Periyar type movements and make Modi the obvious choice for Dalit votes in India- But for that to happen a strong RSS network would be required in UP and cow belt else upper caste will revolt-



Make Mulayam President candidate.
Mayawati will lose her RS membership next year. BJP should support her as a goodwill gesture.
This will help create a divide between all secular parties.
Give goodwill of Backward class/Dalits and Yadavs to BJP.
Will surely help BJP in 2019.


----------



## ShrestaBharath

This BJP under Modi/Shah is not that much weaker to give President post to Mayawati or Mulayam.

It might be Sushma Swaraj , because of her health condition.


----------



## IndoCarib

SM Krishna for Veep !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Ouch ....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841655424667508736
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841658951972225024


Is it in response to this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

IndoCarib said:


> SM Krishna for Veep !?



That would be such a slap to Gandhi dynasty given how he was ejected from the party.

I like your thinking!


----------



## Soumitra

skyisthelimit said:


> Make Mulayam President candidate.
> Mayawati will lose her RS membership next year. BJP should support her as a goodwill gesture.
> This will help create a divide between all secular parties.
> Give goodwill of Backward class/Dalits and Yadavs to BJP.
> Will surely help BJP in 2019.





ShrestaBharath said:


> This BJP under Modi/Shah is not that much weaker to give President post to Mayawati or Mulayam.
> 
> It might be Sushma Swaraj , because of her health condition.





IndoCarib said:


> SM Krishna for Veep !?



Come on BJP almost has a majority in the Elctoral College. Tjey just need help from AIADMK or BJD to cross the half way mark. Why waste this golden opportunity to pander to Mulayam, Mayawathi or SM Krishna. There are many capable senior leaders in the BJP itself. 

If such great numbers you cant get a BJP president then what's the use. If some outsider is to be picked I will suggest Sharad Pawar as the VP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guru1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841849452302233600

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

skyisthelimit said:


> Make Mulayam President candidate.
> Mayawati will lose her RS membership next year. BJP should support her as a goodwill gesture.
> This will help create a divide between all secular parties.
> Give goodwill of Backward class/Dalits and Yadavs to BJP.
> Will surely help BJP in 2019.



Sir people of heartlands aren't cunning Lutyens type- An urban clever BJP voter could see some benefit in making Mulayam president- But for the heartland voter Mulayam is the one who opened fire on them in Ayodhya- It would be like signing their own Death certificate- Even Mulayam being a hardcore heartland leader would refuse such offer as It would kill SP or damage them greatly- 

Badal(Jatt Sikh) as president or Kalyan Singh(Biggest Non-Yadav OBC leader after Modi) would strengthen BJP like never before- and If possible and only If Maya behaves make her VP-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> and only If Maya behaves make her VP



Let her retract her stupid EVM hacking claims and apologise for making that stupid statement in the first place.


----------



## Ashesh

EC might kick *** of 21 AAP MLA's by 16th. That's why Yugpurush today Blamed EVM's for rout in Punjab & Goa elections. 

EC bik Gayi hai ji! Hamare 21 Mla's disqualify kar diye ji. Sab mile hue hain ji! Modi @$@$@$@

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ashesh said:


> EC bik Gayi hai ji! Hamare 21 Mla's disqualify kar diye ji. Sab mile hue hain ji! Modi @$@$@$@



Kal humne EC dwara kiye gaye EVM ghotale ka parda faash kiya tha ji isliye aaj unhone humare 21 MLA disqualify kar diye ji.

sab mile hue hain ji !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Kal humne EC dwara kiye gaye EVM ghotale ka parda faash kiya tha ji isliye aaj unhone humare 21 MLA disqualify kar diye ji.
> 
> sab mile hue hain ji !



  

Rumour: Gujarat elections might happen in June/July because of NaMo Sunami in UP.


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> EC might kick *** of 21 AAP MLA's by 16th. That's why Yugpurush today Blamed EVM's for rout in Punjab & Goa elections.
> 
> EC bik Gayi hai ji! Hamare 21 Mla's disqualify kar diye ji. Sab mile hue hain ji! Modi @$@$@$@


Is this regarding the Office of Profit controversy? Any news report


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841585486128799745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

After EVM fraud new excuse. Modi is able to win because he is like a magician and is able to hypotise people to think he is great but actually it is just an illusion

*Modi is a magician who could even give Houdini a run for his money*
*A hypnotist, an escape artist and peddler of dreams, he is a performer without equal in India.*





Biju Boro/AFP
Girish Shahane

 Share
 Tweet
 Email
 Reddit
 Print

 Share
 Tweet
 Email
 Reddit
 Print


Narendra Modi is a magician. In the aftermath of the Bharatiya Janata Party’s huge victory in Uttar Pradesh and its erstwhile component, Uttarakhand, the prime minister is being praised, with justice, as a performer without equal in contemporary India.

After a few years of practice in the first decade of the century, Modi demonstrated he was a masterful escape artist. His great Houdini act was to break free of the Gujarat riots straitjacket. Not only did he transform into conventional wisdom the false narrative that he had been given a “clean chit” by the investigative agencies and Supreme Court for the riots he had been accused of turning a blind eye to, he turned the tables on the Congress party by tying the 1984 anti-Sikh riots inextricably with the 2002 violence under his watch.

The final twist was to cement in peoples’ minds that Modi was innocent for 2002 while the Congress was guilty for 1984. His opponents gleefully watched him squirm, but before they knew it, he was free and they were in the straitjacket.

*The Gujarat illusion*
For a long time, Modi’s magic act has included hypnosis. He convinced large swathes of India that Gujarat’s development under his rule was exceptional. A number of commentators pointed out, to little avail, that parameters of economic and social development were nothing out of the ordinary in Modi’s time given Gujarat’s history and growth rates across other Indian states. Gujarat came to be known as a magnet for foreign investment thanks to his claims of monstrously big investments, few of which materialised.

In 2005, he declared that the Gujarat State Petroleum Corporation had discovered a 20 trillion cubic foot reserve of gas worth $50 billion in the Krishna Godavari basin. Over a decade, Rs 20,000 crores worth of tax-payers money sunk, and a scathing CAG report later, there’s no sign of the windfall. Yet, he’s faced no blowback even from people who considered CAG reports gospel with respect to the 2G spectrum allocation scam under Congress-led government.

As prime minister, he’s continued the entrancement of citizens. The way we measure GDP growth was changed a few years ago. If the method is applied to the final year of United Progressive Alliance rule, it raises India’s growth rate to 6.9% in 2013-‘14 which is more or less what we can expect this financial year. Yet, back in 2014, we were in a terrible economic slump, and now, with essentially the same GDP figure, we are the fastest growing economy in the world. Mesmerised by slogans and catchphrases – Digital India, Make In India, Swachh Bharat, Skill India, and so on – we forget to ask whether the economy is creating enough jobs or the Ganga is any cleaner, the answers to which would be “no”, and “no”.

*World-stage magic*
After winning power at the Centre, Modi’s most prominent acts were tours of foreign countries, frequently accompanied by speeches to adoring NRI audiences. You’ve heard of stage magic? Well, Modi took naturally to world-stage magic. Two years after he came to power, I wrote a column about how few practical gains had flowed from his efforts.

Eleven months since then, things have got worse. Mongolia’s moved further into China’s orbit, our Pakistan policy is in a shambles, Nepal is considering instituting work permits for its citizens in India following our misguided intervention in that nation’s vote for a new constitution, China refuses to countenance our entry into the Nuclear Suppliers Group – leave alone permanent membership of the UN Security Council.

Meanwhile, the US is making H1-B visas harder to get, hurting our software industry and Russia has responded to our obvious pro-US tilt by growing closer to Pakistan, even conducting joint military exercises in the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa region despite India’s objections, those French Rafale fighters haven’t been delivered and our strategic counter to the China-developed Gwadar port in Pakistan – and potential access point to Afghanistan and Central Asia – the Chabahar port in Iran, is already bogged down by delays and mutual recriminations.

*Coin tricks*
In the past few months, Modi added a new segment to his act, the subtle art of picking pockets. “You sir, how much money do you have on you? Rs 5,000? Are you sure? I say you have zero rupees, why don’t you check? Your wallet’s gone? Strange, it’s here, under this hat. Certainly, you can have it back now, be careful where you put it.”

That particular trick seemed a bit clumsy to many of us, who thought viewers would now cotton onto his game, but they ate it up. He has an even bigger challenge coming up later this year with the rollout of the Goods and Services Tax. Considering how awkwardly he handled the currency ban and note swap, or the so-called demonetisation, I am fairly certain his GST routine will appear woefully unrehearsed. But there’s no accounting for the audience these days, Modi may just get a standing ovation for that as well.

Which might be in part because of the lack of talent among his peers. Even those who see through the prime minister’s sleight-of-hand are liable to say, “Have you seen the acts of those other guys, Arvind Kejriwal and Rahul Gandhi? They’re pathetic. I know no human can walk on water, but Modi creates a passable illusion of it, and that’s good enough for me.”


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Nilgiri said:


> That would be such a slap to Gandhi dynasty given how he was ejected from the party.
> 
> I like your thinking!





Soumitra said:


> Come on BJP almost has a majority in the Elctoral College. Tjey just need help from AIADMK or BJD to cross the half way mark. Why waste this golden opportunity to pander to Mulayam, Mayawathi or SM Krishna. There are many capable senior leaders in the BJP itself.
> 
> If such great numbers you cant get a BJP president then what's the use. If some outsider is to be picked I will suggest Sharad Pawar as the VP.



BJP somehow has to reward Krishna now. I believe VP post is the most likely way. Krishna didn't join BJP for the love of BJP. He is bringing with him Vokkaliga votes in time for Ktaka assembly elections. BJP knows this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Arvind Kejriwal getting Mental Treatment in Bangalore?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841903078374821892

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841904508888326145
N.B. NIMHANS is a mental hospital in Bangalore

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Soumitra said:


> Is this regarding the Office of Profit controversy? Any news report



Correct. EC is going to take decision tomorrow & per the lawyer who's pursuing this case 21 Mla's going to be disqualified.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

IndoCarib said:


> BJP somehow has to reward Krishna now. I believe VP post is the most likely way. Krishna didn't join BJP for the love of BJP. He is bringing with him Vokkaliga votes in time for Ktaka assembly elections. BJP knows this.


VP post to SM Krishna is a waste IMO. He is only joining now and has not yet proved his use or loyalty. Even the post of a Governor is too much of a reward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

guru1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841849452302233600



So after 5 long years UP police have to start working

Suresh prabhu as always 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840843939280232451

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840848890865823744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840869094937223168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840896458647883776
http://www.ndtv.com/offbeat/indian-...by-passenger-1669935?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842068281452298241

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## IndoCarib

AAP headed for a split 

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...ding-for-a-split-says-satish-upadhyay/588752/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Nair saab said:


> This is his biggest Merit in him been the President of India ... coming days Hindu Nationalist must not use this reason against making him the President... Advani has sacrificed a lot for Hindutva... while ABV was a silent leader, Advani's Rath Yatra and emotional use of Ram Janmabhoomi Movement are the sole reason BJP became a established party in many North Indian states and even Karnataka...
> 
> lately he became bitter due to constant defeats which was used well by congress, Planting mole's like Sudhindra Kulkarni... they targeted Top BJP leadership including ABV, Shushma everyone was secularised... Advani and company were thinking they were moderating BJP which could improve its election prospect...
> 
> Thankfull Modi took control before the disease became worse... We must also not forget it was Advani who was against the ABV decision to change Modi after Gujarat Riots...
> 
> I dont think he will take up a fight with Modi after becoming President, He is our eldest leader after ABV should not be considered a reward but a respect for his life long service for the cause of Hindutva...



Alas, pragmatism dictates otherwise 

He can cause havoc if he becomes president, I think we need someone who we can control

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Though I dont agree with him much but his suggetion of a presidential style govt is worth considering.

Imagine Rahul Gandhi Vs Modi in a Presidential Style Elections  

https://www.project-syndicate.org/c...iamentary-elections-by-shashi-tharoor-2017-03


----------



## JanjaWeed

Haha..this one is a gem..then again what do you expect when you have 'aloo ki factory' Pappu as your guiding force.. 
Check out that Facebook video guys..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842233251234234369

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

*CM अमरिंदर के शपथ ग्रहण में खास मेहमान, पाकिस्तान से दोस्त अरूशा आलम भी आईं *







http://abpnews.abplive.in/india-news/punjab-cm-amrinders-pak-friend-attened-oath-ceremony-578418

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842326591560601600
UP ka development shuru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asad71

Soumitra said:


>



Answer in India would be NO. Not even Modi. Both are suspected to be gay.


----------



## IndoCarib

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> *CM अमरिंदर के शपथ ग्रहण में खास मेहमान, पाकिस्तान से दोस्त अरूशा आलम भी आईं *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abpnews.abplive.in/india-news/punjab-cm-amrinders-pak-friend-attened-oath-ceremony-578418



Captain is one lucky bastard !! She is a hottie


----------



## Ashesh

प्रिय EVM सदा सुहागन रहो। ग़नीमत है तुम्हारे साथ केवल छेड़छाड़ ही हो सकती है, मुझे तो सरेआम लूट लिया जाता था तुम्हारी प्यारी मतपत्र पेटी!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

asad71 said:


> Answer in India would be NO. Not even Modi. Both are suspected to be gay.


See the video at 1:26. One girl is saying she would consider a proposal from Narendra Modi.

BTW Modi is not considered to be gay. He has just successfully kept his family out of his politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Soumitra said:


> See the video at 1:26. One girl is saying she would consider a proposal from Narendra Modi.
> 
> BTW Modi is not considered to be gay. He has just successfully kept his family out of his politics



correction...........he ran away from home keeping her wife waiting for him.............which didnt even recognised publicly till 2014


----------



## Upagrah

High Drama in UP Politics. 

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/u...uld-back-state-party-chiefs-pick-3337834.html

Amid growing suspense over who would be the chief ministerial pick of the Bharatiya Janata Party in Uttar Pradesh, Amit Shah on Thursday said that the party will endorse its state unit president's choice.

The move brought to a jarring halt the speculations around Keshav Prasad Maurya's chances to be the state's chief minister, who until Wednesday, was being considered amid the front-runners to the top job in key Hindi heartland state.



And this Resulted in .......


http://indianexpress.com/article/in...ya-admitted-to-icu-rml-hospital-delhi-report/

Keshav Prasad Maurya, the Uttar Pradesh unit chief of the BJP and a chief ministerial contender, was admitted to the ICU of RML Hospital in New Delhi, news agency ANI reported. It said the leader has problems related to blood pressure and will remain under observation today.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842276375381733378


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Khangress Dynasty chamchas are still waging their tails after UP, UK, GA, MNP kicking them out.


----------



## Ashesh

Rajdeep Sardesai, HaanJi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842539577361489922


----------



## asad71

IndoCarib said:


> Captain is one lucky bastard !! She is a hottie
> View attachment 384342


Wow!!!!


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus We have another AAP supporter here. Haven't seen him since few days?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

PM Narendra Modi declares fresh Dalit outreach plans
Exhorting BJP MPs to work relentlessly for the party's future goals, Prime Minister Narendra Modi announced plans on Thursday for a fresh Dalit outreach to be crafted around BR Ambedkar's 125th birth anniversary celebrations and for enlisting youth in the organisation's growth strategy.

" Na baithunga, na baithne dunga (I will not rest myself, nor will I let others do so)," Modi told BJP MPs who felicitated him and party chief Amit Shah for the party's success in the latest round of assembly polls.

The PM immediately proceeded to set the next target for MPs as he asked them to organise week-long celebrations to mark Ambedkar's birth anniversary from April 8 to April 14 and popularise the use of BHIM app developed by the government to promote digital economy.

"Ambedkar is yet to get what he deserved," Modi said, echoing BJP's charge that Congress regimes promoted members of the Gandhi-Nehru family at the cost of other stalwarts.

He also said the government will introduce a coin on April 14 to mark the 125th anniversary of the leading framer of the Constitution.

The week-long calendar of celebrations over his 125th birth anniversary is part of a series of steps the Modi government and the Sangh Parivar have taken to embrace Ambedkar.

The timing of the move to scale up is significant: it comes in the immediate wake of the rout of BSP because of, among other things, diminution of support among non-Jatav Dalits. BSP holds Ambedkar as its leading icon.

The debacle is likely to cause some churn among Jatavs, BSP's core constituency, and this may tempt BJP to probe openings in what is regarded as the Dalit outfit's impenetrable fort.

The PM's pitch for popularising BHIM app, named after Ambedkar, is also significant because of the near consensus that popular endorsement of demonetisation was one of the factors which contributed to the saffron landslide in UP.

The huge mandate is sure to spur the government to follow through the radical decision to scrap high value currencies with measures to promote digitisation of the economy.


The PM asked MPs to enlist youths as "ambassadors" of the government's public welfare work and good governance.


Modi said youngsters depended on mobile phones more than newspapers and TV channels to get information. He stressed on the need to use mobile communication to tap them. He also asked party leaders to contact them while they are in Class XII.
Top Comment
good that modi doing work for Dalit. but do not increase or involve in reservation for dalit Sandip Patel


Shah stressed that MPs and others in the party should dedicate themselves to future challenges. He said the party's win was the outcome of people's vote against casteism, family rule and corruption, and marked an endorsement of Modi's leadership.


He referred to welfare schemes and the "bold" demonetisation decision among measures which earned government support. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...reach-plans/articleshow/57680245.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.thelotpot.com/manish-sis...will-blow-your-mind-sisodia-speechless-on-it/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829947260918075392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842739312797990913

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843077811384463360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Bahut Naa insafee hain...Govt shud immediately open emergency burn care center 4 liberal Media persons& Lutyens Sickulars, subsidy on Burnol.

_Jai Shri Ram! _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

@The_Showstopper Yogi Adityanath is now UP CM. any special comments?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

केंद्र में नरेंद्र मुंबई में देवेंद्र देहरादून में त्रिवेंद्र U.P में "योगी" दिल्ली में "रोगी"!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> @The_Showstopper Yogi Adityanath is now UP CM. any special comments?


You have my expert comments in the separate thread opened, please do visit.

Anyways what are your views on this decision?


----------



## noksss

I am no big fan of Yogi but i trust in Modi/Shah duo's selection as they are not fools to spoil their 2019 prospect . Looking at the celebration of the BJP supporters i feel that this guy is not as bad as the media trying to project him to be .Hope yogi gives development/Law & Order of UP his top priority as this state has been plagued too much by the Goonadism/Communalism/Casteism by SP/BSP duo for too long


----------



## Sky lord

noksss said:


> I am no big fan of Yogi but i trust in Modi/Shah duo's selection as they are not fools to spoil their 2019 prospect . Looking at the celebration of the BJP supporters i feel that this guy is not as bad as the media trying to project him to be .Hope yogi gives development/Law & Order of UP his top priority as this state has been plagued too much by the Goonadism/Communalism/Casteism by SP/BSP duo for too long


Seems like Yogi was not Modi or Shahs choice, they were arm twisted into it by the realities of UP politics. They wanted Manoj Sinha , who IMO would have been a fantastic CM. .

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...into-decision-making/articleshow/57710007.cms


----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


> You have my expert comments in the separate thread opened, please do visit.
> 
> Anyways what are your views on this decision?


I visited the thread and saw your comments. I had posted here before visiting that thead.

Regarding my own views I may not like his somewhat extremist views but I am really loving the fact how the "liberal" @$$es are getting on fire. 

the more they are opposing the more I feel it is a correct decision. 

There is a dialog in Movie Guru "Jab log tumhare khilaaf bolne lagain to samjh lo tarrakki kar rahe ho" Same is the case with Liberals and Yogi

they are saying he is bad for 18% Muslims but none of them said a word about the hurt of 82% whn Azam Khan was made incharge of Ministry for Kumbh Mela

The fact of the matter is that there has been a large resentment among upper castes, non yadav OBCs and Non Jatav Dalits that they have been given a short end of the stick for 15 years. When Muslim or Yadav or Dalit appeasement policies were formed no one said anything. why cry foul when the pendulum has swung


----------



## Sky lord

Soumitra said:


> I visited the thread and saw your comments. I had posted here before visiting that thead.
> 
> Regarding my own views I may not like his somewhat extremist views but I am really loving the fact how the "liberal" @$$es are getting on fire.
> 
> the more they are opposing the more I feel it is a correct decision.
> 
> There is a dialog in Movie Guru "Jab log tumhare khilaaf bolne lagain to samjh lo tarrakki kar rahe ho" Same is the case with Liberals and Yogi
> 
> they are saying he is bad for 18% Muslims but none of them said a word about the hurt of 82% whn Azam Khan was made incharge of Ministry for Kumbh Melaso
> 
> The fact of the matter is that there has been a large resentment among upper castes, non yadav OBCs and Non Jatav Dalits that they have been given a short end of the stick for 15 years. When Muslim or Yadav or Dalit appeasement policies were formed no one said anything. why cry foul when the pendulum has swung


So what is more important, setting liberal @sses on fire or economic development of one of the poorest states in the whole world? 

Why not choose someone who could do development without appeasement.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> I visited the thread and saw your comments. I had posted here before visiting that thead.
> 
> Regarding my own views I may not like his somewhat extremist views but I am really loving the fact how the "liberal" @$$es are getting on fire.
> 
> the more they are opposing the more I feel it is a correct decision.


And you feel that the @sses on fire will do any good to the state/country. I don't think decisions are taken that way. But I guess BJP is learning to read the pulse of people.



Soumitra said:


> There is a dialog in Movie Guru "Jab log tumhare khilaaf bolne lagain to samjh lo tarrakki kar rahe ho" Same is the case with Liberals and Yogi
> 
> they are saying he is bad for 18% Muslims but none of them said a word about the hurt of 82% whn Azam Khan was made incharge of Ministry for Kumbh Mela
> 
> The fact of the matter is that there has been a large resentment among upper castes, non yadav OBCs and Non Jatav Dalits that they have been given a short end of the stick for 15 years. When Muslim or Yadav or Dalit appeasement policies were formed no one said anything. why cry foul when the pendulum has swung


LOL so you are comparing this nincompoop's election to CM with Azam Khan being made the incharge of kumbh mela ministry!

And if going by the dialogue of Guru "Jab log tumhare khilaaf bolne lagain to samjh lo tarrakki kar rahe ho", then Pakistan must be doing real good since we speak a lot against them. No?


----------



## Ashesh

noksss said:


> I am no big fan of Yogi but i trust in Modi/Shah duo's selection as they are not fools to spoil their 2019 prospect . Looking at the celebration of the BJP supporters i feel that this guy is not as bad as the media trying to project him to be .Hope yogi gives development/Law & Order of UP his top priority as this state has been plagued too much by the Goonadism/Communalism/Casteism by SP/BSP duo for too long



Yogi is a double-edged sword & can put NaMo-BJP into trouble. He's a loud mouth ex: Ramzade & HaRamzade minister in Modi Government. Hence, going to attract lot of controversies & remain in Media because of it. Hope he's careful & best avoids it. 

I think appointing him as a CM could have been avoided but I believe NaMo-Shah would have taken everything into consideration while appointing him.

Apparently, Maha Gathbandhan is going to happen in UP during 2019 elections. His appointment might counter it & helps BJP to sweep UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

Ashesh said:


> Yogi is a double-edged sword & can put NaMo-BJP into trouble. He's a loud mouth ex: Ramzade & HaRamzade minister in Modi Government. Hence, going to attract lot of controversies & remain in Media because of it. Hope he's careful & best avoids it.
> 
> I think appointing him as a CM could have been avoided but I believe NaMo-Shah would have taken everything into consideration while appointing him.
> 
> Apparently, Maha Gathbandhan is going to happen in UP during 2019 elections. His appointment might counter it & helps BJP to sweep UP.




I blame three things in this undesirable guy getting this post

1. There is no opposition in India any more because Rahul Gandhi is a class 1 duffer and the congress party will not get rid of him. So whole democracy suffers and BJP can do Any thing it likes. 
2. Muslim stubbornness , 90% Muslims voted against BJP, means that BJP has nothing to gain by being inclusive of Muslims. 
3. UP goonda politics. Yogi has enough power to blackmail senior BJP leadership against their better instincts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlugnPlay

Sky lord said:


> Seems like Yogi was not Modi or Shahs choice, they were arm twisted into it by the realities of UP politics. They wanted Manoj Sinha , who IMO would have been a fantastic CM. .
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...into-decision-making/articleshow/57710007.cms



Advani wanted Modi as CM, while Vajpayee wanted to replace him due to media pressure.

In a democracy, the MLC chooses the CM by popular vote. Not the "high command". One should celebrate the inner democracy in a party like BJP without any ambiguity and bias.



Sky lord said:


> I blame three things in this undesirable guy getting this post
> 
> 1. There is no opposition in India any more because Rahul Gandhi is a class 1 duffer and the congress party will not get rid of him. So whole democracy suffers and BJP can do Any thing it likes.
> 2. Muslim stubbornness , 90% Muslims voted against BJP, means that BJP has nothing to gain by being inclusive of Muslims.
> 3. UP goonda politics. Yogi has enough power to blackmail senior BJP leadership against their better instincts.



Why is he "undesirable" ?

Due to his unabashed and political incorrect speeches ? I laud his honesty and courage to air his views publicly without fear and letting the public make their choice known.

If you really want to "blame" anyone, Blame Democracy and the people of UP.

Everything else is just an excuse to feel good.



Sky lord said:


> So what is more important, setting liberal @sses on fire or economic development of one of the poorest states in the whole world?
> 
> Why not choose someone who could do development without appeasement.



How did you assume he could not do development ? because he is not from cambridge ?

Did you think Baba Ramdev could set up a Billion $ FMCG within 5 years ?

Let me end with this, 
*
"The heights by great men reached and kept were not attained by sudden flight, but they, while their companions slept, were toiling upward in the night."
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843304377158787077

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Sky lord said:


> So what is more important, setting liberal @sses on fire or economic development of one of the poorest states in the whole world?





The_Showstopper said:


> And you feel that the @sses on fire will do any good to the state/country. I don't think decisions are taken that way. But I guess BJP is learning to read the pulse of people.



Who is saying he will not do development? Setting liberal @$$es on fire is a bonus

The only thing that Muslim community will have to worry in UP is that their "Extra Privilages" will be withdrawn. 

Keep doing your work in the soceity and nothing will happen. Demand special status and priivilages it will be rejected

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> Seems like Yogi was not Modi or Shahs choice, they were arm twisted into it by the realities of UP politics. They wanted Manoj Sinha , who IMO would have been a fantastic CM. .
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...into-decision-making/articleshow/57710007.cms



You will notice that Narasimha came before Rama/Krishna in the avatars. There is certain amount of massive razing (and start afresh) that needs to be done at foundational level in UP govt rather than trying to prop up and renovate a rotten house.

UP is very early in its evolution and requirements....and the responsibilities are huge. Yogi Adityanath is a very good choice, give him some years to prove his mettle. Choosing a credible firebrand over a regular competent administrator has been done for a reason by BJP...lets see how it goes. The regular administrators can fill in the rest of the state cabinet so they don't have to waste their time dealing with what the Yogi will now focus on (social policy, level playing field and no BS security provision).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PlugnPlay

Nilgiri said:


> You will notice that Narasimha came before Rama/Krishna in the avatars. There is certain amount of massive razing (and start afresh) that needs to be done at foundational level in UP govt rather than trying to prop up and renovate a rotten house.
> 
> UP is very early in its evolution and requirements....and the responsibilities are huge. Yogi Adityanath is a very good choice, give him some years to prove his mettle. Choosing a credible firebrand over a regular competent administrator has been done for a reason by BJP...lets see how it goes. The regular administrators can fill in the rest of the state cabinet so they don't have to waste their time dealing with what the Yogi will now focus on (social policy, level playing field and no BS security provision).



Yup, UP needs a passionate Fire to burn away the Rot and make it Pure and Strong again. 

Who can provide that better than Aditya (Sun).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843331552734003200

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843331552734003200


Too Good. Loved it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Ashesh said:


> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843331552734003200


Batista, Kane & Funaki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Can we extend this logic to other religious festivals in rest of India? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843066166889259012

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> Who is saying he will not do development? Setting liberal @$$es on fire is a bonus
> 
> The only thing that Muslim community will have to worry in UP is that their "Extra Privilages" will be withdrawn.
> 
> Keep doing your work in the soceity and nothing will happen. Demand special status and priivilages it will be rejected


What are those extra privileges that were on the table earlier?


----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


> What are those extra privileges that were on the table earlier?


Just one example

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

The_Showstopper said:


> What are those extra privileges that were on the table earlier?



50K for Wedding of Female of Specific Minority & not for other Minorities.

$$$ Scholarship for 10th & 12th females students of the specific community.

If people of specific minority has land. UP Government used to give then 2.5 Lakh to build house.

Government should have had worked for emancipation of poor from all the sections of Society, not specific.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Sky lord said:


> Seems like Yogi was not Modi or Shahs choice, they were arm twisted into it by the realities of UP politics. They wanted Manoj Sinha , who IMO would have been a fantastic CM. .
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...into-decision-making/articleshow/57710007.cms



Highly unlikely man bcoz the UP elections are won without announcing any CM candidate . The entire opposition/RSS or infact no one can arm twist Modi-shah duo . They might have come to this choice having a bigger plan in mind and also the development agenda is set by appointing 2 deputy CM's along with yogi hence i feel the choice has more to do with consolidation of Hindu votes along with the development plank


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Media having a hard time handling Yogi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> Media having a hard time handling Yogi



Vin Diesel?

BTW Media wont show this side of Yogi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ashesh

Keh kar le Li! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843331965931732993

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The_Showstopper

Ashesh said:


> 50K for Wedding of Female of Specific Minority & not for other Minorities.
> 
> $$$ Scholarship for 10th & 12th females students of the specific community.
> 
> If people of specific minority has land. UP Government used to give then 2.5 Lakh to build house.
> 
> Government should have had worked for emancipation of poor from all the sections of Society, not specific.



*Akhilesh Yadav launches unemployment allowance scheme*
*New schemes for old in Akhilesh govt’s balance sheet*
*Rs.30,000 for Class X pass poor girls from all U.P. communities*
*UP government extends Kanya Vidya Dhan benefits to more female students *

Source:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...anya-Vidya-Dhan-benefits-female-students.html
http://indianexpress.com/article/india/politics/new-schemes-for-old-in-akhilesh-govts-balance-sheet/
http://www.rediff.com/news/report/akhilesh-yadav-launches-unemployment-allowance-scheme/20120909.htm

Looks like the previous UP government worked for emancipation of poor from all the sections of Society, not just specific to a particular community.



Soumitra said:


> Just one example


Any source to support that nice picture of yours?


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> You will notice that Narasimha came before Rama/Krishna in the avatars. There is certain amount of massive razing (and start afresh) that needs to be done at foundational level in UP govt rather than trying to prop up and renovate a rotten house.
> 
> UP is very early in its evolution and requirements....and the responsibilities are huge. Yogi Adityanath is a very good choice, give him some years to prove his mettle. Choosing a credible firebrand over a regular competent administrator has been done for a reason by BJP...lets see how it goes. The regular administrators can fill in the rest of the state cabinet so they don't have to waste their time dealing with what the Yogi will now focus on (social policy, level playing field and no BS security provision).


Dude, you could sell snow to the Eskimos. Maybe you do? 

I don't see UP as needing more razing - it has already been pretty much razed. What it needs is building up and a more modern attitude to solving problems. This step is going back to medieval times.

I'll have to get back to you on this, I wrote down some of my thoughts on the other thread. I have much to say but right now I am being summoned by the "powers that be". 

Don't waste the rest of the day on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

*


The_Showstopper said:



Akhilesh Yadav launches unemployment allowance scheme
New schemes for old in Akhilesh govt’s balance sheet
Rs.30,000 for Class X pass poor girls from all U.P. communities
UP government extends Kanya Vidya Dhan benefits to more female students 

Source:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...anya-Vidya-Dhan-benefits-female-students.html
http://indianexpress.com/article/india/politics/new-schemes-for-old-in-akhilesh-govts-balance-sheet/
http://www.rediff.com/news/report/akhilesh-yadav-launches-unemployment-allowance-scheme/20120909.htm

Looks like the previous UP government worked for emancipation of poor from all the sections of Society, not just specific to a particular community.


Any source to support that nice picture of yours?

Click to expand...

*
_The Allahabad High Court on Tuesday sought reply from the Uttar Pradesh government on a petition challenging validity of a scheme, in which financial aid was being given to girls of Muslim community for education or marriage.
scrapped.

The petitioners counsel Hari Shanker Jain claimed that the order issued by the government relating to the scheme on October 17 last year should be scrapped as "it violated the right to equality of Constitution".

*He said that not only Muslim girls, but girls of Hindu community should also get benefit of the scheme.*_

*
http://archive.indianexpress.com/ne...vts-reply-on-scheme-for-muslim-girls/1173584/

*
_In 2012, when the scheme was first launched, the government had planned to provide the onetime grant only to Muslim girls._
*https://www.google.co.in/amp/www.hi...e-drums/story-g5eUuVEQW1kk6srfiqRntJ_amp.html

https://www.google.co.in/amp/www.hi...e-drums/story-g5eUuVEQW1kk6srfiqRntJ_amp.html




http://www.uttarpradesh.org/uttarpradesh/hamari-beti-uska-kal-to-marriage-grant-0345/*
*


Hamarai beti uska kal scheme in UP* is the latest scheme which was launched by Uttar Pradesh chief minister Akhilesh Yadav for Muslims girls of Uttar Pradesh. Now you may ask *what is Hamarai beti uska kal scheme*? _So let me tell you, this is a welfare scheme for class 10th pass Muslim girls._


*How to apply for Hamarai beti uska kal scheme in Uttar Pradesh*

It is believed that the concept of Hamarai beti uska kal scheme in Uttar Pradesh was proposed by senior MP Azam Khan of Samajwadi Party. So, under humari beti, uska kal, Uttar Pradesh government will give Rs 30,000 to a class 10th pass Muslim girl for her future studies or marriage. This scheme was launched at Maulana Jauhar University. And the good news is that more than 10,000 girls, who were present at the location when the announcement of Hamarai beti uska kal scheme was made by Akhilesh Yadav, got the cheques of Rs 30,000, which is the amount meant to be distributed under this scheme. 

Promises were also made for reservation for boys from minority community in jobs.

http://www.hamaraup.com/resources/2...eme-muslim-girls-Uttar-Pradesh-How-apply.aspx


----------



## James-bond

Presstitutes Presstittutes every where...

*Yogi Adityanath's elevation a sign Narendra Modi is moving toward Hindu India *
By Douglas Busvine

"Modi is saying India is a Hindu country and shall remain so," veteran journalist and commentator Shekhar Gupta told Reuters.

*"Hindus will rule, so you had better behave."* 


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/57717309.cms?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

The_Showstopper said:


> Any source to support that nice picture of yours?



@Soumitra 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833707127428378624

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Ashesh said:


> _The Allahabad High Court on Tuesday sought reply from the Uttar Pradesh government on a petition challenging validity of a scheme, in which financial aid was being given to girls of Muslim community for education or marriage.
> scrapped.
> 
> The petitioners counsel Hari Shanker Jain claimed that the order issued by the government relating to the scheme on October 17 last year should be scrapped as "it violated the right to equality of Constitution".
> 
> *He said that not only Muslim girls, but girls of Hindu community should also get benefit of the scheme.*_
> 
> *
> http://archive.indianexpress.com/ne...vts-reply-on-scheme-for-muslim-girls/1173584/
> 
> *
> _In 2012, when the scheme was first launched, the government had planned to provide the onetime grant only to Muslim girls._
> *https://www.google.co.in/amp/www.hi...e-drums/story-g5eUuVEQW1kk6srfiqRntJ_amp.html
> 
> https://www.google.co.in/amp/www.hi...e-drums/story-g5eUuVEQW1kk6srfiqRntJ_amp.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uttarpradesh.org/uttarpradesh/hamari-beti-uska-kal-to-marriage-grant-0345/
> 
> 
> 
> Hamarai beti uska kal scheme in UP* is the latest scheme which was launched by Uttar Pradesh chief minister Akhilesh Yadav for Muslims girls of Uttar Pradesh. Now you may ask *what is Hamarai beti uska kal scheme*? _So let me tell you, this is a welfare scheme for class 10th pass Muslim girls._
> 
> 
> *How to apply for Hamarai beti uska kal scheme in Uttar Pradesh*
> 
> It is believed that the concept of Hamarai beti uska kal scheme in Uttar Pradesh was proposed by senior MP Azam Khan of Samajwadi Party. So, under humari beti, uska kal, Uttar Pradesh government will give Rs 30,000 to a class 10th pass Muslim girl for her future studies or marriage. This scheme was launched at Maulana Jauhar University. And the good news is that more than 10,000 girls, who were present at the location when the announcement of Hamarai beti uska kal scheme was made by Akhilesh Yadav, got the cheques of Rs 30,000, which is the amount meant to be distributed under this scheme.
> 
> Promises were also made for reservation for boys from minority community in jobs.
> 
> http://www.hamaraup.com/resources/2...eme-muslim-girls-Uttar-Pradesh-How-apply.aspx


But you haven't spoken about the other points I posted, why cling on one which is anyways sorted out. 

Are the other schemes not meant for all?


----------



## Ashesh

The_Showstopper said:


> But you haven't spoken about the other points I posted, why cling on one which is anyways sorted out.
> 
> Are the other schemes not meant for all?



I've posted the links go through them, this scheme was launched ONLY & ONLY FOR MUSLIMS GIRL. YOU CAN GOOGLE & READ PDF ON THIS SCHEME.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Ashesh said:


> I've posted the links go through them, this scheme was launched ONLY & ONLY FOR MUSLIMS GIRL. YOU CAN GOOGLE & READ PDF ON THIS SCHEME.


I posted about various schemes for people of ALL COMMUNITIES provided by previous UP government, Why are you mum over it? 

Even the scheme which was launched for only muslim girls was extended to everyone.


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus After looting Punjabi's & NRI's, now this. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843463538924576769

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Ashesh said:


> @Soumitra
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833707127428378624


Why post half truths?

The Khabrastan fund was promised in 2012 election manifesto of SP and they fulfilled it as per their pre-election promise. No such thing was promised over Shamshaans. Albeit Hindus got benefited differently. One such example for you...

*SP plans all-expenses-paid yatra for UP's Hindu pensioners*


Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...s-expenses-paid-yatra-s-Hindu-pensioners.html


----------



## Ashesh

The_Showstopper said:


> Why post half truths?
> 
> The Khabrastan fund was promised in 2012 election manifesto of SP and they fulfilled it as per their pre-election promise. No such thing was promised over Shamshaans. Albeit Hindus got benefited differently. One such example for you...
> 
> *SP plans all-expenses-paid yatra for UP's Hindu pensioners*
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...s-expenses-paid-yatra-s-Hindu-pensioners.html



Half Truth?

1. Scheme Started Exclusively for Muslim Girls: Muslim Appeasement Or not? People had to approach Court against this appeasement. 

2. For Community making almost 75% population nothing was spent for first two years on shamshanghat's? On other hand, crore were given to Muslim Community. Fertile Agriculture Land worth Crores in Noida given for Kabrastan just before elections?

3. This scheme was launched in 2015-16 a year & half before elections, but on other hands Huj Subsidy was given to Muslim Community since 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


> Why post half truths?
> 
> The Khabrastan fund was promised in 2012 election manifesto of SP and they fulfilled it as per their pre-election promise. No such thing was promised over Shamshaans. Albeit Hindus got benefited differently. One such example for you...
> 
> *SP plans all-expenses-paid yatra for UP's Hindu pensioners*
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...s-expenses-paid-yatra-s-Hindu-pensioners.html



So you are admitting that 
1 they gave special consideraltion for muslim burial grounds
2 They launched a scheme targetting only muslim girls

Some other promises in SP manifesto (from the link you yourself have provided)

The SP had promised reservations for minorities in government jobs. Party chief Mulayam Singh Yadav had also promised to release innocent youths from minority communities, who were arrested for being suspected terrorists

Mulayam had promised to appoint Muslim IAS and IPS officers in key posts

The SP chief had also promised to have at least one Muslim subinspector rank officer in each police station

Regaiding Hindu Pligrimage there is also haj pilgrimage for Muslims

This is what I was saying. Under Yogi Adityanath Muslims will not get any special provilages and benefits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Why post half truths?
> 
> The Khabrastan fund was promised in 2012 election manifesto of SP and they fulfilled it as per their pre-election promise. No such thing was promised over Shamshaans. Albeit Hindus got benefited differently. One such example for you...
> 
> *SP plans all-expenses-paid yatra for UP's Hindu pensioners*
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...s-expenses-paid-yatra-s-Hindu-pensioners.html



You are peddling fake video of Yogi since yesterday about raping dead muslim women as a proof and now you have problem with half truths?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Ashesh said:


> Half Truth?
> 
> 1. Scheme Started Exclusively for Muslim Girls: Muslim Appeasement Or not? People had to approach Court against this appeasement.


Don't the Hindu Dalits get special benefits by the government, so why can't poor muslim girls get some benefit from government. 



Ashesh said:


> 2. For Community making almost 75% population nothing was spent for first two years on shamshanghat's? On other hand, crore were given to Muslim Community. Fertile Agriculture Land worth Crores in Noida given for Kabrastan just before elections?


Why harp on Khabrastan when it was an election promise(Present in the election manifesto of 2012), yet they won. Possibly because they must have offered something else for Hindus, like the one I posted in my previous post.



Ashesh said:


> 3. This scheme was launched in 2015-16 a year & half before elections, but on other hands Huj Subsidy was given to Muslim Community since 2012.


Hajj subsidy is given by Central Government, not State. Get your facts right.


----------



## Ashesh

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> You are peddling fake video of Yogi since yesterday about raping dead muslim women as a proof and now you have problem with half truths?


Oh yeah as fake as Jr Owaisi's 15 minute fame video.


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh yeah as fake as Jr Owaisi's 15 minute fame video.


Nah, we both know that Junior was trying big boys pants and got himself in an uncomfortable situation. Whereas that particular video in question is not authenticated anyone who are spreading it can be pulled up in a court of law.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> So you are admitting that
> 1 they gave special consideraltion for muslim burial grounds
> 2 They launched a scheme targetting only muslim girls
> 
> Some other promises in SP manifesto (from the link you yourself have provided)
> 
> The SP had promised reservations for minorities in government jobs. Party chief Mulayam Singh Yadav had also promised to release innocent youths from minority communities, who were arrested for being suspected terrorists
> 
> Mulayam had promised to appoint Muslim IAS and IPS officers in key posts
> 
> The SP chief had also promised to have at least one Muslim subinspector rank officer in each police station
> 
> Regaiding Hindu Pligrimage there is also haj pilgrimage for Muslims
> 
> This is what I was saying. Under Yogi Adityanath Muslims will not get any special provilages and benefits


The below is the link for 2012 election manifesto of SP, Looks like there is sop for everyone, not just one particular community

http://www.jobslip.in/2012/03/samajwadi-party-manifesto-2012-download.html

The Hajj subsidy is provided by Central Government whereas the Hindu pilgrimage is being sponsored by UP state government. One such example below

*Kailash Mansarovar pilgrims to get more subsidy*


Source: http://archive.indianexpress.com/news/kailash-mansarovar-pilgrims-to-get-more-subsidy/1150187/



ranjeet said:


> Nah, we both know that Junior was trying big boys pants and got himself in an uncomfortable situation. Whereas that particular video in question is not authenticated anyone who are spreading it can be pulled up in a court of law.


Apni baat aayi toh We both know. 

If the Yogi video is fake. What are you waiting for? Why not approach the court of law about this(For spreading lies)? No one from BJP/Sangh seems to be bothered about this "Fake" video.


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Apni baat aayi toh We both know.
> 
> If the Yogi video is fake. What are you waiting for? Why not approach the court of law about this(For spreading lies)? No one from BJP/Sangh seems to be bothered about this "Fake" video.



Why should BJP do that? We saw how continuous hounding of Modi by media helped BJP, we might repeat a similar feat with Yogi too. More media outrage about him means more people supporting him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Why should BJP do that? We saw how continuous hounding of Modi by media helped BJP, we might repeat a similar feat with Yogi too. More media outrage about him means more people supporting him.


Then stop moaning about this "Fake" video and reap the "benefits" of continuous hounding


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843368698652086272
Yogi ka keher . .gorakhpuriya musalmano ki zubani !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Then stop moaning about this "Fake" video and reap the "benefits" of continuous hounding



will reap it with both hands !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843331782573539328

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IndoCarib

*Rs 6,000 crore and counting: Windfall from tax on stashed cash after note ban
*
Vice-chairman of the special investigation team (SIT) on black money, Justice Arijit Pasayat, said on Friday that after demonetisation, the Centre has collected around Rs 6,000 crore as tax on unexplained cash deposits so far, and the amount could go up.

http://www.timesnow.tv/business-eco...from-tax-on-stashed-cash-after-note-ban/57744

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ashesh

अब्दुल : तलाक़-तलाक़-तलाक़ नग़मा : योगी-योगी-योगी अब्दुल: मज़ाक-मज़ाक-मज़ाक !

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Josef K

The_Showstopper said:


> Don't the Hindu Dalits get special benefits by the government, so why can't poor muslim girls get some benefit from government.



When it suits you, they are Hindu Dalits? Otherwise they are your partners in your struggle against "oppressive" Hinduism? Anyway, these Hindu Dalits have been oppressed in the past and it is time to right the wrong. So they get special benefits. However, Muslims were, as most of you claim rulers of Hindustan. So if you have fallen from the heights of the citadel and you have nothing better to do now and still expect handouts like it was given to your people when your brethren were in power, then you are to be blamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper

Josef K said:


> When it suits you, they are Hindu Dalits? Otherwise they are your partners in your struggle against "oppressive" Hinduism? Anyway, these Hindu Dalits have been oppressed in the past and it is time to right the wrong. So they get special benefits. However, Muslims were, as most of you claim rulers of Hindustan. So if you have fallen from the heights of the citadel and you have nothing better to do now and still expect handouts like it was given to your people when your brethren were in power, then you are to be blamed.


The reason I have to stress on Hindu in Dalits is because they also get special sops from Government and when "sickular" government tries to do something about backward muslims, your lot suddenly jumps in and speaks about how reservation(special sops) can't be provided based on religion. Should backwards among hindus only get benefits, shouldn't backwards among other religions get the same benefit? Well if Marathas, Jats etc can expect handouts, why not financially backward muslims? Why that hypocrisy?



ranjeet said:


> will reap it with both hands !!


He is all yours. Please enjoy


----------



## RISING SUN

Finding the voice of voters in India
In a survey of 22 advanced countries last year, Barclays financial firm found that the causes of voter rage – reflected in the rise of populist parties – were not really income inequality, globalization, or a loss of national sovereignty. Rather the deeper cause lies in a feeling of disenfranchisement, or that “elites” in ruling institutions do not represent the views of common people.

The survey did not include India, the world’s largest democracy, but it should have. A prime minister who was elected there in 2014, Narendra Modi, has begun to define a type of governance that appeals directly to low-income voters who feel left out of national politics. The heart of his appeal lies less in making promises to voters and more in rallying them to change their thinking.

A good example is Mr. Modi’s speech after winning a stunning victory last weekend in India’s largest and most politically significant province, Uttar Pradesh. The province is home to 200 million of India’s 1.2 billion people and would be a major country on its own. For decades it has been dominated by local parties. But Modi’s party, the Bharatiya Janata Party, took the election by a wide margin. The victory is all the more stunning given that it came four months after Modi withdrew the large currency bills, or 86 percent of the currency in circulation, in a bid to reduce corruption. 

In his speech, the prime minister showed more humility than triumph. “Governments are formed by majority, but run by consensus,” he said. He noted that the focus of a “new India” must be on people under 35 years and on women, most of whom live in poverty. While the government must work on economic development, Modi also made this statement:

“The poor of the nation has left the mentality of liking somebody only because he has been given something. The poor wants to progress by the dint of their hard labor. [The poor say] you create an opportunity for me, I will work hard and grow,” he said.

Modi often asks his audience to change their mentality – about their attitudes toward girls, for example, or about sanitation conditions. And his party, which is now the largest political party in the world’s largest democracy, is taking India on a path that its previous popular rulers did not. Modi still needs to create jobs – about a million a month – to help lift the poor. But his first goal is to make sure the poor do not feel disenfranchised. And he’s doing so by asking for their help in changing their own thinking.
http://www.csmonitor.com/Commentary/the-monitors-view/2017/0313/Finding-the-voice-of-voters-in-India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843331782573539328



BC kejru ke chakkar me sab le rahe hai hum dilli walo ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


> The reason I have to stress on Hindu in Dalits is because they also get special sops from Government and when "sickular" government tries to do something about backward muslims, your lot suddenly jumps in and speaks about how reservation(special sops) can't be provided based on religion. Should backwards among hindus only get benefits, shouldn't backwards among other religions get the same benefit? Well if Marathas, Jats etc can expect handouts, why not financially backward muslims? Why that hypocrisy?



It is no hypocrisy. 
1 It is the Supreme Court which has said no to religion based reservation
2 The muslims claim to be better than the Hindus because you dont have the evil and oppressive caste system. Since you are so enlightened you should not need reservation
3 Personally IMO along with many others the reservation should only be based on economic grounds not religion, caste or community. A poor dalit should get reservation but so should a poor brahmin or a poor muslim. Conversely rich dalit or OBC should not get reservation. 

Unfortunately implementation of this is not politically possible. Even trying this will be political suicide almost like giving Kashmir to Pakistan. A beginning has been made with creamy layer OBCs out of reservation but the limit of creamy layer is a joke It is currently 6 Lakh and is proposed to be raised to 8 Lakh. This is one of the decisions of the Modi Govt that I am not in favour of

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

pakistan tourism brand ambassador Shri Yogi "VIN DIESEL" Adityanath will do his best to send people to pakistan


----------



## JanjaWeed

When Mukesh Ambani slapped Rajdeep..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843481611668742144

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> Dude, you could sell snow to the Eskimos. Maybe you do?
> 
> I don't see UP as needing more razing - it has already been pretty much razed. What it needs is building up and a more modern attitude to solving problems. This step is going back to medieval times.
> 
> I'll have to get back to you on this, I wrote down some of my thoughts on the other thread. I have much to say but right now I am being summoned by the "powers that be".
> 
> Don't waste the rest of the day on PDF.



First read this article in full and then reply:

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-as-uttar-pradesh-cm/articleshow/57722848.cms

Why Narendra Modi and Amit Shah picked Yogi Adityanath as Uttar Pradesh CM

NEW DELHI: Contrary to media reports that Yogi Adityanath was a “surprise” choice as BJP’s chief minister for Uttar Pradesh, Prime Minister Narendra Modi and party chief Amit Shah had always considered the Gorakhpur sanyasi as a strong contender. And RSS had very little to do with the decision.

The reasons were the Yogi’s popularity, political heft, his appeal across castes and his demonstration of discipline in this round of polling. ETspoke to several top BJP leaders for this story. They all spoke on the condition they not be identified.

*SURVEYS PICKED YOGI*
Several months before UP’s election campaign started, Shah, a senior leader said, had asked home minister Rajnath Singh whether the latter wants to be BJP’s CM candidate.

Shah told Singh there are only two names, the minister’s and the Yogi’s, as possible CM candidates. The leader quoted above said Singh expressed his reluctance on becoming BJP’s CM candidate and also argued the party should fight polls without formally identifying a face.

But that conversation, this leader told ET, was very early proof of how seriously the Yogi was being considered as a CM choice. And BJP’s top leadership had data to back their preference.

Another leader said every survey commissioned by BJP in UP showed that, among voters at large, Yogi Adityanath was just a point behind Rajnath Singh in terms of acceptance as CM candidate.

And, among BJP supporters, the two were tied. These surveys, and Singh’s unwillingness to come back to UP administration, had made Yogi a strong CM post contender much before UP’s voters delivered a massive verdict for BJP.

That Yogi Adityanath’s stature as a star campaigner helped his case has been mentioned. But that he showed “great discipline” in combating dissent in his stronghold of eastern UP is less well known, another senior BJP leader told ET, adding that the way the Yogi mastered that “political challenge” made him an even stronger candidate for the top job.

This party senior said most of BJP’s ticket distribution hassles were concentrated in the last phases of UP’s 7-phase polls when eastern UP voted. “Several rebel candidates were contesting,” this leader said, “but the Yogi worked very hard and in Gorakhpur, especially, went for door-to-door campaigning. He ensured all rebels lost. No other leader worked this hard or faced more challenges in the election than Yogi”.

Another leader said Modi’s and Shah’s faith in Adityanath was demonstrated when they did not buy into reports that the eastern UP leader was behind some dissenting sections. “No one sought an answer from him. Some of our own leaders thought Adityanath can be a stumbling block for the party in Purvanchal. But Modiji and Shah knew that wasn’t the case,” this leader said.

Plain-speaking, Plain-living A BJP leader from UP recalled how Shah, during the 2014 campaign, had praised the Yogi. “The party chief stayed in the Gorakhpur mutt for a couple of days during the 2014 campaign and was very impressed with Adityanath’s disciplined lifestyle, his attention to those in his care, his plain-speaking and his knowledge of history,” the leader said.

“But most importantly, The Yogi’s contribution to the campaign was most significant. If there was any doubt about his popularity with the cadre, the roadshow with Amit Shah settled it,” the person said.

Yogi, many BJP seniors point out, was the only other BJP campaigner apart from Rajnath Singh who was asked to give speeches everywhere in the state during Modi’s whirlwind 2014 campaign in UP. “Modi and the Yogi flew to Gorakhpur during the campaign,” one leader said, adding the PM and Adityanath have “excellent relations”.

Such was Shah’s faith in the Yogi, another BJP top functionary told ET, that when the party did poorly in state assembly byelections after the massive 2014 Lok Sabha show, the party president didn’t blame the eastern UP leader, who was in charge of bypolls.

Shah, the leader quoted above said, had argued that bypolls favour the party in power in the state and therefore Adityanath could not be blamed.

*ALL-CASTE POPULAR*
And the final factor in the Yogi’s elevation was his appeal across castes. As one BJP senior explained it: “Adityanath (a Thakur) is a sanyasi and therefore above caste. And the Gorakhnath peeth has followers largely from backward castes, especially Yadavs…his appeal among backward caste groups is immense.” 

Another BJP leader said the vacuum in Brahmin leadership in the Purvanchal region also helped Adityanath succeed, because Brahmins, numerically stronger than Thakurs in UP, extend support to Adityanath.

“The upper caste is with him and his followers are largely backward castes. In that sense Adityanath, unlike Rajnath Singh or Manoj Sinha or even Keshav Prasad Maurya, has appeal cutting across caste,” this leader said. “And many Muslims attend his 9 am to 11 am panchayats in Gorakhpur,” he added. 

*SANGH NO FACTOR*
Every top BJP leader ET spoke to said RSS had hardly anything to do with picking Yogi Adityanath as CM. One leader said Rajnath Singh was the Sangh’s choice. Another said RSS’ role in BJP’s UP success was limited at best and the Sangh was in no position to put pressure on the party. The same leader said RSS’ internal surveys hadn’t even predicted a thin majority for BJP, let alone a 300-plus tally.

===================================

Plus UP political bureaucracy certainly needs to be razed. You are wrong that it has been "razed enough"....UP ground and regular folk have definitely been razed again and again or left to rot....but that has NEVER applied to the govt structure (goonda raj) itself ....which has perpetuated and sunk deep roots in all kinds of disgusting activities. This is why the people have suffered time and again and passed around and abused with seemingly no end and no matter who ran the show at the top (who's main focus was always to steer the identity politics so they could continue to suck the blood and hard earned money out of UP masses...while their henchmen/thugs operationalised/implemented).

It will take too long to extricate and clean that crap up (to save the 10% good from the 90% bad).....need a flamethrower and plenty of clorox for post-treatment. Sorry to say, but thats UP govt summarised.

Administrators are good at easing/improving a status quo (Modi is quite a consummate one nationally)....but you need a better ratio of good/bad to do that (it was available nationally). 

Firebrands are better when the ratio is really bad to begin with....hence the need for Yogi Adityanath in UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any updates on the Presidential appointment? For the love of god I hope they don't pick another ancient pensioner, the post needs to have someone with some dynamism and charisma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> First read this article in full and then reply:
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-as-uttar-pradesh-cm/articleshow/57722848.cms
> 
> Why Narendra Modi and Amit Shah picked Yogi Adityanath as Uttar Pradesh CM
> 
> NEW DELHI: Contrary to media reports that Yogi Adityanath was a “surprise” choice as BJP’s chief minister for Uttar Pradesh, Prime Minister Narendra Modi and party chief Amit Shah had always considered the Gorakhpur sanyasi as a strong contender. And RSS had very little to do with the decision.
> 
> The reasons were the Yogi’s popularity, political heft, his appeal across castes and his demonstration of discipline in this round of polling. ETspoke to several top BJP leaders for this story. They all spoke on the condition they not be identified.
> 
> *SURVEYS PICKED YOGI*
> Several months before UP’s election campaign started, Shah, a senior leader said, had asked home minister Rajnath Singh whether the latter wants to be BJP’s CM candidate.
> 
> Shah told Singh there are only two names, the minister’s and the Yogi’s, as possible CM candidates. The leader quoted above said Singh expressed his reluctance on becoming BJP’s CM candidate and also argued the party should fight polls without formally identifying a face.
> 
> But that conversation, this leader told ET, was very early proof of how seriously the Yogi was being considered as a CM choice. And BJP’s top leadership had data to back their preference.
> 
> Another leader said every survey commissioned by BJP in UP showed that, among voters at large, Yogi Adityanath was just a point behind Rajnath Singh in terms of acceptance as CM candidate.
> 
> And, among BJP supporters, the two were tied. These surveys, and Singh’s unwillingness to come back to UP administration, had made Yogi a strong CM post contender much before UP’s voters delivered a massive verdict for BJP.
> 
> That Yogi Adityanath’s stature as a star campaigner helped his case has been mentioned. But that he showed “great discipline” in combating dissent in his stronghold of eastern UP is less well known, another senior BJP leader told ET, adding that the way the Yogi mastered that “political challenge” made him an even stronger candidate for the top job.
> 
> This party senior said most of BJP’s ticket distribution hassles were concentrated in the last phases of UP’s 7-phase polls when eastern UP voted. “Several rebel candidates were contesting,” this leader said, “but the Yogi worked very hard and in Gorakhpur, especially, went for door-to-door campaigning. He ensured all rebels lost. No other leader worked this hard or faced more challenges in the election than Yogi”.
> 
> Another leader said Modi’s and Shah’s faith in Adityanath was demonstrated when they did not buy into reports that the eastern UP leader was behind some dissenting sections. “No one sought an answer from him. Some of our own leaders thought Adityanath can be a stumbling block for the party in Purvanchal. But Modiji and Shah knew that wasn’t the case,” this leader said.
> 
> Plain-speaking, Plain-living A BJP leader from UP recalled how Shah, during the 2014 campaign, had praised the Yogi. “The party chief stayed in the Gorakhpur mutt for a couple of days during the 2014 campaign and was very impressed with Adityanath’s disciplined lifestyle, his attention to those in his care, his plain-speaking and his knowledge of history,” the leader said.
> 
> “But most importantly, The Yogi’s contribution to the campaign was most significant. If there was any doubt about his popularity with the cadre, the roadshow with Amit Shah settled it,” the person said.
> 
> Yogi, many BJP seniors point out, was the only other BJP campaigner apart from Rajnath Singh who was asked to give speeches everywhere in the state during Modi’s whirlwind 2014 campaign in UP. “Modi and the Yogi flew to Gorakhpur during the campaign,” one leader said, adding the PM and Adityanath have “excellent relations”.
> 
> Such was Shah’s faith in the Yogi, another BJP top functionary told ET, that when the party did poorly in state assembly byelections after the massive 2014 Lok Sabha show, the party president didn’t blame the eastern UP leader, who was in charge of bypolls.
> 
> Shah, the leader quoted above said, had argued that bypolls favour the party in power in the state and therefore Adityanath could not be blamed.
> 
> *ALL-CASTE POPULAR*
> And the final factor in the Yogi’s elevation was his appeal across castes. As one BJP senior explained it: “Adityanath (a Thakur) is a sanyasi and therefore above caste. And the Gorakhnath peeth has followers largely from backward castes, especially Yadavs…his appeal among backward caste groups is immense.”
> 
> Another BJP leader said the vacuum in Brahmin leadership in the Purvanchal region also helped Adityanath succeed, because Brahmins, numerically stronger than Thakurs in UP, extend support to Adityanath.
> 
> “The upper caste is with him and his followers are largely backward castes. In that sense Adityanath, unlike Rajnath Singh or Manoj Sinha or even Keshav Prasad Maurya, has appeal cutting across caste,” this leader said. “And many Muslims attend his 9 am to 11 am panchayats in Gorakhpur,” he added.
> 
> *SANGH NO FACTOR*
> Every top BJP leader ET spoke to said RSS had hardly anything to do with picking Yogi Adityanath as CM. One leader said Rajnath Singh was the Sangh’s choice. Another said RSS’ role in BJP’s UP success was limited at best and the Sangh was in no position to put pressure on the party. The same leader said RSS’ internal surveys hadn’t even predicted a thin majority for BJP, let alone a 300-plus tally.
> 
> ===================================
> 
> Plus UP political bureaucracy certainly needs to be razed. You are wrong that it has been "razed enough"....UP ground and regular folk have definitely been razed again and again or left to rot....but that has NEVER applied to the govt structure (goonda raj) itself ....which has perpetuated and sunk deep roots in all kinds of disgusting activities. This is why the people have suffered time and again and passed around and abused with seemingly no end and no matter who ran the show at the top (who's main focus was always to steer the identity politics so they could continue to suck the blood and hard earned money out of UP masses...while their henchmen/thugs operationalised/implemented).
> 
> It will take too long to extricate and clean that crap up (to save the 10% good from the 90% bad).....need a flamethrower and plenty of clorox for post-treatment. Sorry to say, but thats UP govt summarised.
> 
> Administrators are good at easing/improving a status quo (Modi is quite a consummate one nationally)....but you need a better ratio of good/bad to do that (it was available nationally).
> 
> Firebrands are better when the ratio is really bad to begin with....hence the need for Yogi Adityanath in UP.


I did read this. I have a couple of issues though.

This article says yogis name was finalized or a top contender even before the elections. I take that with a pinch of salt, if that were so, then why more than a week to name him as CM? His name should have come out within hours especially in a leaky society like ours. There is absolutely no benefit in waiting so long. Goa CM candidate came out within hours, there was dead silence in UP.

There was another article (also in times group) that came out earlier which stated that Modi/shah were arm twisted into choosing Yogi whose name was NOT being considered. And they were FORCED to chose him because of the political ramifications of a disgruntled Yogi running wild in 2019. So who to believe?

I agree with you that the UP beuroacracy needs to be fixed, so why not chose someone with a minimum of administrative experience? What has yogi actually achieved in his constituency? Not a lot as far as I can see. Manoj Sinha meanwhile did have the administrative capability. I'm not sure what you mean by firebrands are better when the ratio is bad. The ratio is not all that great nationally either.

No, choosing Yogi is sending out a message, a centuries old medieval message.

I actually wrote out some of my objections in the other thread. P17, I think. I left the thread when a bunch of Pakistanis came in firing all guns and defending Hafiz Saeed (the one of "insufficient evidence" fame) and insulting Hinduism. What the duffers fail to realize is that by acting that way they validate the albeit medieval reasoning behind the choice of Yogi.

Anyway all I can say is that I wish the best for UP.


----------



## James-bond

My take on Yogi

To unite Hindu votes and cut Caste votes in 2019 elections.

By appointing Yogi Modi send a message to Presstitutes and Sickulars he won't be bog-down easily. 

Last but not least

Modi want to build Ram temple if so you need to stop massive riots,blasts and so on (mainly in UP).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlugnPlay

JanjaWeed said:


> When Mukesh Ambani slapped Rajdeep..



Rajdeep should have got the message when he was kicked out of Ambani owned CNN IBN ........ what was the need for him to get insulted again ? Some guys never learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> This article says yogis name was finalized or a top contender even before the elections. I take that with a pinch of salt, if that were so, then why more than a week to name him as CM? His name should have come out within hours especially in a leaky society like ours. There is absolutely no benefit in waiting so long. Goa CM candidate came out within hours, there was dead silence in UP.



You are talking about the same media that were braying (to the end) that there would be a hung verdict because of demonetisation? Their information streams to you the reader are not accurate or neutral at all.

Please remember that before you quote any supposed information chain (and thus any supposed leaks)....esp regarding politics.

His name was always in the hat if you went past the media veneer (which were hoping for some hail mary, no matter how desperate). Anyone could see it through his participation in the rallies....and general presence and recognition within UP across caste/class lines.



Sky lord said:


> There was another article (also in times group) that came out earlier which stated that Modi/shah were arm twisted into choosing Yogi whose name was NOT being considered. And they were FORCED to chose him because of the political ramifications of a disgruntled Yogi running wild in 2019. So who to believe?



Times group....media. Rest is thus suspect. 90% of Media politics is a) what gossip is going around b) how to portray that gossip to make the most short term money....when really that should be the 10%.

So some gossip will end up being right, some will end up being wrong. But if you know how to gauge past the media projection/speculation....then the choice of yogi is not surprising at all (and this is now surfacing in the media as well....in a "we actually meant it this way" kind of fashion). Shameless creatures to the core most of them.



Sky lord said:


> I agree with you that the UP beuroacracy needs to be fixed, so why not chose someone with a minimum of administrative experience?



Already answered that. Large administrative experience is good when you want to reform it. UP literally has nothing to reform. Hence burn and start anew is name of the game here. Thats why those with the administrative experience are better off not being the face, but being delegated to get their hands dirty in a big way behind the scenes (in formation/building afresh)...their time would largely be wasted being a CM (which sets overall high level policy rather than micromanage implementation).



Sky lord said:


> What has yogi actually achieved in his constituency? Not a lot as far as I can see.



An MP can only do so much esp if there is no real cooperation/backing from the state leadership (given politics and aimless corrupt bureaucracy entrenched in UP). Find me one MP in UP that has achieved anything to be used as reference to prove me wrong.



Sky lord said:


> Manoj Sinha meanwhile did have the administrative capability. I'm not sure what you mean by firebrands are better when the ratio is bad. The ratio is not all that great nationally either.



And thus Manoj Sinha (and the others) will be employed in that capability better....by not being CM.

The ratio is far better nationally than UP....even at the start of modi rule in 2014 (given the sum total of India's IAS etc come from all around the country and not just UP). Hence Modi could channel, divert and replace bureaucrats in focus areas from top to bottom essentially...based on merit and performance. There is essentially clay there to work with and shape into a pitcher that can hold water...and Modi didnt need to really slash and burn anything to begin with.

This clay is not even present in UP, its basically a muddy slop. Hence potters (administrators) are better used as 2nd and 3rd in charge etc....with 1st in command being someone that gets the stick out and beats the crap out of those that created this slop (and prevent anything else from taking shape by flooding this cesspool with goons/thugs/criminals) so there is actual physical room for potters to do their work. This is essentially why low order delivery based bureaucracy has been such a nightmare (and stagnant) in UP and Bihar....even compared to Indian average (which is pretty bad overall in global terms but at least improving now).



Sky lord said:


> No, choosing Yogi is sending out a message, a centuries old medieval message.



Just like it was said with Modi pre (and even post) 2014....by the same quarters. Sad to see you have feel for their spiel this time. But I know you are a good enough person to change your perception when you see the facts and evidence materialise over time on the ground. Give it some time and Yogi a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlugnPlay

Sky lord said:


> I did read this. I have a couple of issues though.
> 
> This article says yogis name was finalized or a top contender even before the elections. I take that with a pinch of salt, if that were so, then why more than a week to name him as CM? His name should have come out within hours especially in a leaky society like ours. There is absolutely no benefit in waiting so long. Goa CM candidate came out within hours, there was dead silence in UP.



What you do not realise is that it takes time to choose the member of UP cabinet from 325 MLC's. To review in detail that list of 325 MLC's takes a few days. To get the IB report about identified candidates etc. Govt. formation is not a joke.

It takes time to choose dy. CM's too, considering the relative youth of Yogi (44 years- younger than Rahul Gandhi ), his relative inexperience and the Humongous size of UP state.

In Goa, there was no such confusion. Manohar Parrikar is much loved and respected by the average goan, pretty much everybody wanted him without any ambiguity.



> There was another article (also in times group) that came out earlier which stated that Modi/shah were arm twisted into choosing Yogi whose name was NOT being considered. And they were FORCED to chose him because of the political ramifications of a disgruntled Yogi running wild in 2019. So who to believe?



Believe you eyes, what do you see ?







Modi took sanyas as the age of 18, Yogi took sanyas at the age of 22 and became an MP at 26 and has dedicated his entire life to the public. Do you really think Modi will not respect and appreciate him ? or even love him ? see a part of him in Yogi ?



> I agree with you that the UP beuroacracy needs to be fixed, so why not chose someone with a minimum of administrative experience? What has yogi actually achieved in his constituency? Not a lot as far as I can see. Manoj Sinha meanwhile did have the administrative capability. I'm not sure what you mean by firebrands are better when the ratio is bad. The ratio is not all that great nationally either.



Yogi Adityanath is a Self Made Man and also the Head Mahant of Goraknath Temple. That means he also runs the entire Mutt, one of the larges in India.

He also administers the various schools under the mutt. He also administers a Hospital.

If that was not enough he is also a 5 time MP and has been dealing with the state and central Administration for Many Many years.

Now compared to all this how much experience did Akhilesh have ?



> No, choosing Yogi is sending out a message, a centuries old medieval message.
> 
> I actually wrote out some of my objections in the other thread. P17, I think. I left the thread when a bunch of Pakistanis came in firing all guns and defending Hafiz Saeed (the one of "insufficient evidence" fame) and insulting Hinduism. What the duffers fail to realize is that by acting that way they validate the albeit medieval reasoning behind the choice of Yogi.
> 
> Anyway all I can say is that I wish the best for UP.



UP lives in Medieval times. There are proper factories that manufacture illegal guns.






This is the reality of UP,






You want to command respect in UP and not get killed, you either become a Loud mouth fire brand leader or you carry a Gun and have a bunch of thugs carrying guns. I think I rather like the First option.

You are speaking from an ivory tower without understanding the ground realities of UP. That is all I can say.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sky lord

@Nilgiri you can't have it both ways. You referred me to a media article to read and understand the rationale behind yogis selection, when I point to another media article that says the opposite - you say "don't believe the media" - so believe only what you believe? Hehe

@PlugnPlay - you may have a point about the "ivory tower" I have never been to UP except to Agra to see the Taj . This was quite a while ago, and honestly I was shocked at how dirty the place was. Whole houses rose out of the trash, nobody picks up litter in those parts. No offense to anyone, I am (perhaps tactlessly) , saying what I saw. 

So let's wait and see how it all turns out. Good day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> @Nilgiri you can't have it both ways. You referred me to a media article to read and understand the rationale behind yogis selection, when I point to another media article that says the opposite - you say "don't believe the media" - so believe only what you believe? Hehe



Like I said here:



Nilgiri said:


> So some gossip will end up being right, some will end up being wrong.



Throw enough darts, some will end up on the bullseye.

Media as an overall institution though has a very poor strike rate nowadays.

Its not India-specific though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlugnPlay

Sky lord said:


> @PlugnPlay - you may have a point about the "ivory tower" I have never been to UP except to Agra to see the Taj . This was quite a while ago, and honestly I was shocked at how dirty the place was. Whole houses rose out of the trash, nobody picks up litter in those parts. No offense to anyone, I am (perhaps tactlessly) , saying what I saw, I don't mean any affront to feelings. Hopefully it has changed now.
> 
> So let's wait and see how it all turns out. Good day!



I am currently visiting UP, and here being polite is considered a sign of weakness, and hence to be exploited.

To give a small example, I smiled and spoke politely to a popular chat waala and asked for chat (classic south Indian style), while another man walked him and ordered the chat rudely and loudly. The chat waala served the other man first and give him extra topping while I got the chat last and with a leaky plate.

Example 2: I was sitting in my car with my driver waiting for someone, and another car parked itself RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME, blocking my exit. And it was driven by a well dressed and obviously educated man. When I raised my eyebrows, he just smirked and walked away.

I have seen simple road accidents which swelled into a mob right in front of my eyes. A bike hit a car and each of them got out and started shouting at each other. pulled out their mobiles and started calling up people. Soon a bunch of new guys arrived in their respective bikes and cars and the matter escalated. I did not wait to see how it ended.

In UP it does not pay to be polite. One thumb rule in UP is EVERYBODY is FAKE. They will Lie to you without reason, they have no etiquette or manners. They will bend down and touch your feet and then abuse you behind your back.

To run such a state in an advanced state of social decay, decent soft men will not cut it. That is why Rajnath singh was such a failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Josef K

Sky lord said:


> I have never been to UP except to Agra to see the Taj . This was quite a while ago, and honestly I was shocked at how dirty the place was. Whole houses rose out of the trash, nobody picks up litter in those parts. No offense to anyone, I am (perhaps tactlessly) , saying what I saw.



This doesn't add to the discussion, but I must say this. The first time I was in UP, to me it felt underdeveloped compared to even the rural most parts of Tamil Nadu. I had reached Lucknow by air and even without entering the city, straight out of the airport I was going to Allahabad by taxi. My first actual stop in UP was Rae Bareli en route to Allahabad. The most pathetic place I've ever visited in India. All thanks to the Gandhi family and the people who unfailingly vote them into power (I also passed through Kunda, but didn't stop). Later when I was telling this to my UP friend, he admitted, it has more to do with his own state's people who vote on the basis of caste, for sops and such. Let's hope Yogi does something good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Imandar Sarkar. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843780735693668352

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843792382063759364

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843802423328149504

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

Josef K said:


> This doesn't add to the discussion, but I must say this. The first time I was in UP, to me it felt underdeveloped compared to even the rural most parts of Tamil Nadu. I had reached Lucknow by air and even without entering the city, straight out of the airport I was going to Allahabad by taxi. My first actual stop in UP was Rae Bareli en route to Allahabad. The most pathetic place I've ever visited in India. All thanks to the Gandhi family and the people who unfailingly vote them into power (I also passed through Kunda, but didn't stop). Later when I was telling this to my UP friend, he admitted, it has more to do with his own state's people who vote on the basis of caste, for sops and such. Let's hope Yogi does something good.


Have you ever had a chance to read VS Naipaul 'India , a wounded civilization" ? In it he puts up that India as a civilization was ravaged over the years and declined to a state of barbarism. All that was left of a once enlightened civilization were superstitions and religious veneer, The next book was "a million mutinies" in which he describes people climbing out of that barbarism. These books were written almost half a century ago. 

Perhaps, that is what happened here. Bihar and UP were once the center of Indian civilization and now the most backward and barbaric parts, while the periphery has been rising. This could be the people's wish to try and reclaim that vaguely remembered past....to go back to roots. 

I only hope that they envision a modern 21st century version of what it means to be Indian, not the version of the Middle Ages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843764413270294529
Shocking. 24 hrs since his oath and Adityanath hasn't resolved the law and order problems in a small town like UP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlugnPlay

Sky lord said:


> Have you ever had a chance to read VS Naipaul 'India , a wounded civilization" ? In it he puts up that India as a civilization was ravaged over the years and declined to a state of barbarism. All that was left of a once enlightened civilization were superstitions and religious veneer, The next book was "a million mutinies" in which he describes people climbing out of that barbarism. These books were written almost half a century ago.
> 
> Perhaps, that is what happened here. Bihar and UP were once the center of Indian civilization and now the most backward and barbaric parts, while the periphery has been rising. This could be the people's wish to try and reclaim that vaguely remembered past....to go back to roots.
> 
> I only hope that they envision a modern 21st century version of what it means to be Indian, not the version of the Middle Ages.



Society thrive when there is law and order, when justice is done, when women are safe and when opportunity and Freedom exist. 

Its not that UP has forgotten it civilisation roots, its just not practical to be civilised in a jungle. 

If you restore law and order back, UP and Bihar has the potential to bounce back very quickly and I am sure it will in a decade or so. (provided there is good stable govt. in the state and center).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843811569632923648


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

PlugnPlay said:


> I am currently visiting UP, and here being polite is considered a sign of weakness, and hence to be exploited.
> 
> To give a small example, I smiled and spoke politely to a popular chat waala and asked for chat (classic south Indian style), while another man walked him and ordered the chat rudely and loudly. The chat waala served the other man first and give him extra topping while I got the chat last and with a leaky plate.
> 
> Example 2: I was sitting in my car with my driver waiting for someone, and another car parked itself RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME, blocking my exit. And it was driven by a well dressed and obviously educated man. When I raised my eyebrows, he just smirked and walked away.
> 
> I have seen simple road accidents which swelled into a mob right in front of my eyes. A bike hit a car and each of them got out and started shouting at each other. pulled out their mobiles and started calling up people. Soon a bunch of new guys arrived in their respective bikes and cars and the matter escalated. I did not wait to see how it ended.
> 
> In UP it does not pay to be polite. One thumb rule in UP is EVERYBODY is FAKE. They will Lie to you without reason, they have no etiquette or manners. They will bend down and touch your feet and then abuse you behind your back.
> 
> To run such a state in an advanced state of social decay, decent soft men will not cut it. That is why Rajnath singh was such a failure.



I would suggest that there is a thin line on where to be polite and rude in UP/Bihar- Talk sense in a commanding voice you don't have to be rude- sometimes being rude means an unnecessary squabble or even a fight-


----------



## Ashesh

अटल जी मोदी और योगी को देखकर सोचता हूं कि बिना बीवी वाला आदमी ही कामयाबी के शिखर को छूता है लेकिन राहुल को देखकर वापस चुपचाप बैठ जाता हूँ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843818819391045632

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843833473441837056
Award Wapsi & Intolerance Gang is silent on this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843736747313942529

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PlugnPlay

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> I would suggest that there is a thin line on where to be polite and rude in UP/Bihar- Talk sense in a commanding voice you don't have to be rude- sometimes being rude means an unnecessary squabble or even a fight-



This is just my observation from a neutral perspective. What passes for "rude" in south India does not pass for "rude" in UP. Its not so much what they say, its how they Behave. Every action performed is to challenge other and establish your own dominance so that you are not attacked or taken advantage off. Parking you car, petty behaviour by educated men, every act is a calculated move and is leveraged, etc. Its a harsh society.

People play loud music all through the night. I think its because they want to get back at somebody else and its probably the only way they know how.

The "commanding voice" is the key in UP, along with a swagger and an attitude. That makes people immediately servile or polite. Men by default get FAR more attention and respect than women. Women seems to have accepted their status as second class citizen. And I am talking about educated women.

One positive I found was that people are Hard working. Probably the most hardworking in India, only Tamils are comparable to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

All Akhilesh Yadav’s appointed Tatu's been fired by Yogi.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843856283807694848

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Soumitra

BJP after a week-long wait announced five time MP from Gorakhpur, Yogi Adityanath as the new CM for Uttar Pradesh. Predictably, the mainstream media and liberals from both sides of the aisle had a spectacular and very public meltdown over naming a so called hardliner as the CM candidate. The cognitive dissonance of their argument is apparent, yet a root cause analysis might reveal a more sinister thought pattern and hence must be examined closely.

The most common argument put forth by these people is that Modi and BJP cleverly did not announce the name of the CM candidate during the campaign phase and many people who voted for BJP, would not have done so had they been told about Yogi’s candidature for the top job. This does not pass the basic test of logic.

If the party (or its leader like Modi) is seeking vote without naming a CM candidate, and if people are voting for that party, the most obvious conclusion of the mandate is people are willing to vote on the basis of the party’s agenda and/or its national leadership, and they implicitly accept the leader chosen by the party. In that case, for people to still feel cheated, either the candidate 1) had to be out of the electoral purview, i.e. an unelectable leader with a record of election losses, or one who holds nominated position in the party (RS MP for example) or 2) he should have been purposely and overtly kept away from the campaign (Varun Gandhi, for example). Yogi Adityanath fits neither of the above. He is a 5 time MP from Lok Sabha, in 2014, he received close to 5.4 lac votes, he defeated his nearest opponent by over 3 lac votes. He was among the most sought after and most visible campaigners for the party, especially in the Western and Eastern parts of the state. He held over 150 rallies in the state during the campaign. If as a voter in UP, your voting decision was subject to Yogi Adityanath not being in the race for the top post, you had all the information you needed to make that decision beforehand.

Having addressed the voter disappointment issue, let’s now turn to the two other major charges made by the opposition. One- Yogi Adityanath represents the fringe extreme of the identity politics. Here too, the opposition has two disadvantages – 1) they were nowhere this vocal when the previous SP government appointed Azam Khan, a fringe leader from the Muslim community as a cabinet minister. The mainstream media members who went into a meltdown over Yogi’s name have normalized ‘Bharat tere tukde honge’ brigade without turning a hair. This is a morally inconsistent position that would make a neutral observer think that the media’s objection is not to fringe as much as to the fringe from one side of the ideological argument. 2) They have levelled the charges of fringe identity politics against nearly all active leaders from BJP at some point of time or the other. If they truly believe the Gorakhpur MP is the worst that the identity politics has to offer, they must be regretting their past allegations of religious bigotry against other, more mainstream BJP leaders as now this charge has the ring of repetitiveness to it.

Second- as senior journalist Barkha Dutt said yesterday- majority is now turning to majoritarianism. As clever as this sounds, upon closer inspection of this statement you realize what the former NDTV anchor says is – we are ok with anyone winning majority as long as the decisions are made as per our choice. This makes no sense at all. In a perfect democracy, majoritarianism is nothing but a decision that has approval of maximum number of people participating. Majoritarianism places an importance on building consensus, and thus actually strengthens foundation of democracy. In past majority and majoritarianism were separated as there were no electoral costs of ignoring majority opinion (Congress rule). BJP’s success has been in imposing electoral cost on opposition for subverting majority opinion. The answer to this lies in the opposition initiating robust dialogue in order to build consensus. The expectation that no matter who is in power, the important decision should satisfy the standards set by a few, smacks of anti-democratic arrogance. This expectation is the beginning of a slippery slope that ends into coteries and informal power structures to influence decision making (Lutyens). The day we understand the morality of majority opinion influencing decision making, the discourse will become fact based rather than rhetoric based.


Does it mean I am endorsing the ‘might is right’ doctrine? Quite the contrary. Might is often used to substitute majority by ambitious individuals who understand their stand will not be endorsed by a majority of the population. Majoritarianism is opposite of the ‘might is right’, as it requires a lot of ordinary people to come together to make their voice heard. 

An important stipulation before signing off- majoritarianism does not require that you agree with the majority opinion. It does not take away your right to dissent. Barkha’s right to protest against Yogi Adityananth for UP CM is inalienable. It is when she wishes to impose the morality of her choice on all of us that the trouble starts. In this case, to question the morality of Yogi’s selection is to question the morality of the democratic process itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Bag main bhar hai, Pani main Jaag Hai: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843862604896518145

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Josef K said:


> When it suits you, they are Hindu Dalits? Otherwise they are your partners in your struggle against "oppressive" Hinduism? Anyway, these Hindu Dalits have been oppressed in the past and it is time to right the wrong. So they get special benefits. However, Muslims were, as most of you claim rulers of Hindustan. So if you have fallen from the heights of the citadel and you have nothing better to do now and still expect handouts like it was given to your people when your brethren were in power, then you are to be blamed.





The_Showstopper said:


> The reason I have to stress on Hindu in Dalits is because they also get special sops from Government and when "sickular" government tries to do something about backward muslims, your lot suddenly jumps in and speaks about how reservation(special sops) can't be provided based on religion. Should backwards among hindus only get benefits, shouldn't backwards among other religions get the same benefit? Well if Marathas, Jats etc can expect handouts, why not financially backward muslims? Why that hypocrisy?



Besides, Reservation for Dalits is constitutionally mandated for historical reasons whereas the sops being offered to Muslims now is purely appeasement politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

*Uttar Pradesh Chief Minister+ *Yogi Adityanath* has asked senior state government officials to pull up their socks and ensure that 30 districts of the state are *open defecation free* by December.*

A day after he took over as the UP CM+ , Adityanath administered a sanitation pledge to the officials and asked them to ensure that the pledge is effectively implemented, the state government said in a release. 

*The chief minister also emphasised that police stations and tehsil offices should be free from political pressures.

He said every department should have a citizen charter and efforts should be made to ensure availability of government services to public in a time-bound manner.* 

*The chief minister also stressed on zero-tolerance of corruption and suggested posting of "sensitive and honest officials" in important positions*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...h-tells-up-officials/articleshow/57738704.cms

*No Hindu Muslims shit in UP hereafter *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

*AAP Youth Wing Leader Arrested for Robbery, Party Denies Link






https://www.thequint.com/india/2017...leader-arrested-for-robbery-party-denies-link *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

kadamba-warrior said:


> Besides, Reservation for Dalits is constitutionally mandated for historical reasons whereas the sops being offered to Muslims now is purely appeasement politics.


Appeasement? That is what you want to believe, you don't see appeasement when BJP provides reservations to Marathas or Jats but you suddenly start moaning when backwards amongst Muslims are provided reservations. So please spare me that hypocrisy of yours.



Soumitra said:


> It is no hypocrisy.
> 1 It is the Supreme Court which has said no to religion based reservation
> 2 The muslims claim to be better than the Hindus because you dont have the evil and oppressive caste system. Since you are so enlightened you should not need reservation
> 3 Personally IMO along with many others the reservation should only be based on economic grounds not religion, caste or community. A poor dalit should get reservation but so should a poor brahmin or a poor muslim. Conversely rich dalit or OBC should not get reservation.
> 
> Unfortunately implementation of this is not politically possible. Even trying this will be political suicide almost like giving Kashmir to Pakistan. A beginning has been made with creamy layer OBCs out of reservation but the limit of creamy layer is a joke It is currently 6 Lakh and is proposed to be raised to 8 Lakh. This is one of the decisions of the Modi Govt that I am not in favour of


This has been discussed numerous times and is getting real boring now. You Sanghis will clutch at straws like using this Supreme court's observation fo speak against providing reservations to backwards amongst Muslims. And this has nothing to do with Supreme court but malice against muslims. BJP has no issues providing reservations to Marathas, Jats etc and they fight tooth and nail for its implementation. But when High Court in Maharashtra itself has asked for muslim reservation, you don't implement it but when the same court decides against providing reservations to Marathas, your beloved party goes on to appeal against the order. So please don't get me started over this reservation thing. We know where your lot stands and what I mean when I say hypocrisy.


----------



## PlugnPlay

The_Showstopper said:


> Appeasement? That is what you want to believe, you don't see appeasement when BJP provides reservations to Marathas or Jats but you suddenly start moaning when backwards amongst Muslims are provided reservations. So please spare me that hypocrisy of yours.
> 
> This has been discussed numerous times and is getting real boring now. You Sanghis will clutch at straws like using this Supreme court's observation fo speak against providing reservations to backwards amongst Muslims. And this has nothing to do with Supreme court but malice against muslims. BJP has no issues providing reservations to Marathas, Jats etc and they fight tooth and nail for its implementation. But when High Court in Maharashtra itself has asked for muslim reservation, you don't implement it but when the same court decides against providing reservations to Marathas, your beloved party goes on to appeal against the order. So please don't get me started over this reservation thing. We know where your lot stands and what I mean when I say hypocrisy.



One cannot "convert" to become a maratha or a jat, but one can convert to islam and avail of reservation. It then encourages conversion for economic reason. Might as well impose Jizya on non muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844052712610304004


Ashesh said:


> Bag main bhar hai, Pani main Jaag Hai:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843862604896518145


Pani ke saath Sabun free

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Roybot

The_Showstopper said:


> Appeasement? That is what you want to believe, you don't see appeasement when BJP provides reservations to Marathas or Jats but you suddenly start moaning when backwards amongst Muslims are provided reservations. So please spare me that hypocrisy of yours.
> 
> 
> This has been discussed numerous times and is getting real boring now. You Sanghis will clutch at straws like using this Supreme court's observation fo speak against providing reservations to backwards amongst Muslims. And this has nothing to do with Supreme court but malice against muslims. BJP has no issues providing reservations to Marathas, Jats etc and they fight tooth and nail for its implementation. But when High Court in Maharashtra itself has asked for muslim reservation, you don't implement it but when the same court decides against providing reservations to Marathas, your beloved party goes on to appeal against the order. So please don't get me started over this reservation thing. We know where your lot stands and what I mean when I say hypocrisy.



How can you be Muslim and backward at the same time. I thought there were no castes and divisions in Islams and all Momins were equal?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DineshS

ranjeet said:


> Pani ke saath Sabun free



Aur Mohalla clinics me Itch guard free..

In another note, Indian sickulars, presstitutes and Hindu hating vermin have decided they won't rest until Yogi becomes PM in 2024 or 2029. They are working non-stop towards the goal.
It looks eerily similar to rise of Modi from 2001.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Bagho main Bhar Hai, Delhi main Imandar Sarkar Hai! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844085043781914624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Yogi on 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844106133623201792
Jai Shri Ram!


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DineshS

Ashesh said:


> Yogi on
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844106133623201792
> Jai Shri Ram!



Today's NDtv's debates will be full frontal rage-a-thons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

PlugnPlay said:


> This is just my observation from a neutral perspective. What passes for "rude" in south India does not pass for "rude" in UP. Its not so much what they say, its how they Behave. Every action performed is to challenge other and establish your own dominance so that you are not attacked or taken advantage off. Parking you car, petty behaviour by educated men, every act is a calculated move and is leveraged, etc. Its a harsh society.
> 
> People play loud music all through the night. I think its because they want to get back at somebody else and its probably the only way they know how.
> 
> The "commanding voice" is the key in UP, along with a swagger and an attitude. That makes people immediately servile or polite. Men by default get FAR more attention and respect than women. Women seems to have accepted their status as second class citizen. And I am talking about educated women.
> 
> One positive I found was that people are Hard working. Probably the most hardworking in India, only Tamils are comparable to them.



I get you observation and It is quiet valid- As you spend more time there you will understand people respect men of Principles and good behavior- even goons stay away from such people- That I can tell you from my personal experience- Commanding Voice and authority over what you are saying is the key- And people develop it as they spend time in such places- North India is generally like that- and you are right such action can be called as rude and arrogant in places like Bengal and South India- But that's how It is in most of North India-


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843884597750321154

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844132702009810944

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

योगी आदित्यनाथ: मैं आदरणीय राहुल गाँधी जी से एक वर्ष छोटा हूँ और अखिलेश यादव से एक वर्ष बड़ा हूँ, दोनों की जोड़ी के बीच मैं आ गया! 

Kharge's face:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Crixus

I am sure if Yogi ji delivered in Law and Order and Electricity front ...no one can stop the saffron surge in 2019 


Ashesh said:


> योगी आदित्यनाथ: मैं आदरणीय राहुल गाँधी जी से एक वर्ष छोटा हूँ और अखिलेश यादव से एक वर्ष बड़ा हूँ, दोनों की जोड़ी के बीच मैं आ गया!
> 
> Kharge's face:
> 
> View attachment 385456

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844174086284632064


Crixus said:


> I am sure if Yogi ji delivered in Law and Order and Electricity front ...no one can stop the saffron surge in 2019



InshaAllah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

"I am a year younger than Rahul Gandhi and a year older than Akhilesh Yadav. I came between their _jodi_ . That is why the alliance failed" - Yogi Adityanath

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ashesh

Chanda Chor AAP: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844226767418265601


----------



## The_Showstopper

Roybot said:


> How can you be Muslim and backward at the same time. I thought there were no castes and divisions in Islams and all Momins were equal?


Oh really, so there can't be poor among Muslims. Are we acting naive or really ignorant? Islam doesn't have hierarchy, a poor Muslim can stand beside a rich Muslim while praying, he can lead the prayer etc. He may be equal before God but will still have to fight the poverty in this world. And for that, he would need the support of the government of the day like all other poverty striken people.


----------



## DineshS

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh really, so there can't be poor among Muslims



On really!! There is NO poor among upper caste Hindus, Sikhs, Buddhists, Jains, Jews etc etc, You know, except upper caste Hindus all the others are the REAL minorities of India.

You either have reservations for all poor, irrespective or you have none. Why make separate case for only poor muslims?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh really, so there can't be poor among Muslims. Are we acting naive or really ignorant? Islam doesn't have hierarchy, a poor Muslim can stand beside a rich Muslim while praying, he can lead the prayer etc. He may be equal before God but will still have to fight the poverty in this world. And for that, he would need the support of the government of the day like all other poverty striken people.



Some Muslims do get reservation.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Muslim_Other_Backward_Classes_communities_in_India

As far as reservation for poor Muslims are concerned, then what about poor Hindus? I am all for reservation based on the financial condition of a family/person rather than caste or religion.

Muslims should demand reservation for poor people, rather than demanding reservation for just being Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Grand U-turn by the Arm chair Analysts Shows they don't have any conviction of their own and only thing they can do is mislead Public.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DineshS

Ashesh said:


> Grand U-turn by the Arm chair Analysts Shows they don't have any conviction of their own and only thing they can do is mislead Public.
> 
> View attachment 385564



Wonder where the likes of Manmohan Singh and Amartya will hide.
Not only was Demonetisation not a short term nagative, it is for a fact a fantastic move for future. Since it's already March, you can get the "future" is now.

Anyone taking bets on people who deposited money in banks are now scrambling to their Taxman?
Already process is in place asking each individual to explain the income...Oh, the tyranny of IT officials is just getting started in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

DineshS said:


> Wonder where the likes of Manmohan Singh and Amartya will hide.



Amartya Sen is known Modi Hater. He & other dolt MMS are in sharan of Italian Waitress. 



DineshS said:


> Oh dear....Looks like the sickulars have not recovered from the recent drubbing, nay, massacre.
> Modi did not "just" win. He destroyed the opposition.
> Look at the mental shock he gave to Khujili...He is not even tweeting anymore. Rumour has it that Kejri is now finding solace in the arms of Assutosh.
> Hey...who are we to judge eh.



That member is Paid IT cell member of AAP. He gets paid for posting AAP Propaganda here & Admins here don't like Modi. Hence, he abuse Modi with immunity.

Suggestion: Troll him by exposing AAP in "Modi will be decimated in 2019" & in other threads without Quoting him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ashesh

@JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @nair @Nair saab @Levina @Nilgiri 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844428789270695940
At the bottom Middle of the Page you have option to Vote. #Shareit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ashesh said:


> @JanjaWeed @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @nair @Nair saab @Levina @Nilgiri
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844428789270695940
> At the bottom Middle of the Page you have option to Vote. #Shareit


done!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

*87 lakh job cards removed from MNREGA beneficiaries list*
*https://yourstory.com/2017/03/87-lakh-job-cards-removed-mnrega/*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DineshS

Reason why Yogi will one day become PM of India.
This guy is a master orator and with brutal honesty and lack of fear exposes Sickular liberals like never before.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Another Nail in Congress Coffin in Karnataka :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844517795408887810

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ashesh said:


> Another Nail in Congress Coffin in Karnataka :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844517795408887810



During visit to Bangalore last month for Aero India i met a lot of politically active guys. all are waiting for the election so that thy can kick the corrupt Khangress out of Karnataka.

same is going to happen in Himanchal as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Robinhood Pandey said:


> During visit to Bangalore last month for Aero India i met a lot of politically active guys. all are waiting for the election so that thy can kick the corrupt Khangress out of Karnataka.
> 
> same is going to happen in Himanchal as well.



I'm sure of BJP'S win in Karnataka, Himachal & Gujrat. I want BJP Sarkar in West Bengal.  Also, BJP making inroads in TN & Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ashesh said:


> I'm sure of BJP'S win in Karnataka, Himachal & Gujrat. I want BJP Sarkar in West Bengal.  Also, BJP making inroads in TN & Kerala.



Somewhere i feel that "2000 armed jihadis entered India through bengal" narrative is the base to kick mamta out of Bengal !

interesting days ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Crixus said:


> I am sure if Yogi ji delivered in Law and Order and Electricity front ...no one can stop the saffron surge in 2019



There are already around 1400 villages electrified under Central government Ujala Scheme even under Akhilesh government . Now with Modi appointing his principal secretary to monitor the central government schemes along with BJP/Yogi government at helm don't he surprised if UP is 100% electrified as modi is known for pushing very high target

*The State*-*wise data on Rural Electrification, as on 23*.*12*.*16*:

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crixus

No one can deny the fact that govt is working on electrification with a great pace , you know Haryana was the first state to get 100% electrified back in 70s but the availability of electricity still not good in rurals ... Electrification is good but they have to provide the electricity at affordable prices . 
Now we need Modi in 2019 more then we need him in 2014 due to these projects highlighted by you , he need atleat 15 years to put country on right track


noksss said:


> There are already around 1400 villages electrified under Central government Ujala Scheme even under Akhilesh government . Now with Modi appointing his principal secretary to monitor the central government schemes along with BJP/Yogi government at helm don't he surprised if UP is 100% electrified as modi is known for pushing very high target
> 
> *The State*-*wise data on Rural Electrification, as on 23*.*12*.*16*:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844178415649411073

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crixus

Mode ka ghar bar to hai nahi ab aise hi kaam karega   


ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844178415649411073

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Clarification :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844554695658024960

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Ashesh said:


> View attachment 385629




I hope GoI will take twitter guys to task for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> I hope GoI will take twitter guys to task for this.





Ashesh said:


> View attachment 385629
> 
> 
> Clarification :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844554695658024960



He made a new account actually

https://twitter.com/myogiadityanath

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> I hope GoI will take twitter guys to task for this.



Edited my Post. BJP has twitted his new account.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Free Paani in Delhi. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844451017349582848

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Showstopper

Roybot said:


> Some Muslims do get reservation.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Muslim_Other_Backward_Classes_communities_in_India
> 
> As far as reservation for poor Muslims are concerned, then what about poor Hindus? I am all for reservation based on the financial condition of a family/person rather than caste or religion.
> 
> Muslims should demand reservation for poor people, rather than demanding reservation for just being Muslim.


Yes some do get, all thanks to "sickulars". I am all for poor Hindus to get reservation but based on studies, the government has continued its reservation for Dalits and certain OBC's due their backwardness(And they are Hindus), So you raising about poor Hindus bogie doesn't hold water. Almost all of the muslim groups who got reservation are economically disadvantaged; so no, muslims demanding reservation just for being muslim is not correct(Though Sachhar committee does state that muslims overall are disadvantaged). But Yes I do agree that all Indians irrespective of their caste, religion should get reservation based on their financial condition.


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> Free Paani in Delhi.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844451017349582848




They chare Taxes which is more than the actual bill. For ex: If your Bill is 100.00. Tax of 113.00 is charged on it. 

Delhi Walo ko Chutiya banya Free Free bol kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Crixus said:


> No one can deny the fact that govt is working on electrification with a great pace , you know Haryana was the first state to get 100% electrified back in 70s but the availability of electricity still not good in rurals ... Electrification is good but they have to provide the electricity at affordable prices .
> Now we need Modi in 2019 more then we need him in 2014 due to these projects highlighted by you , he need atleat 15 years to put country on right track



Don't worry on 2019 dude analyze all the election carefully u will find that if its a must win for BJP its definitely not loosing it. I am very happy that BJP lost Delhi/Bihar bcoz of which Kejriwal got exposed and Nitish is romancing with BJP this is very significant bcoz Kejriwal was pitched as an alternative to Modi and Nitish was to head the secular coalition against BJP in 2019 now with both these gone along with the UP and (gujarat,Karnataka )victory Modi/Shah is well placed to deal with the challenges of 2019 . Also be sure that modi will be too bold after 2019 and will definitely become too powerful and take our country the way he wanted so just ignore all the bad PR's like Intolerance,Award Wapasi,Dalit attacks and all the crap in the media as modi is miles ahead in his plan than anyone in his opposition be it politicians or in media

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crixus

Most probably you are right but the loss of Vajpayee in 2004 put doubts in mind ... hopefully what you said will be right ... I still respect Nitish kumar as administrator but as politician he did a mistake by giving breathing oxygent to lalu and sons


noksss said:


> Don't worry on 2019 dude analyze all the election carefully u will find that if its a must win for BJP its definitely not loosing it. I am very happy that BJP lost Delhi/Bihar bcoz of which Kejriwal got exposed and Nitish is romancing with BJP this is very significant bcoz Kejriwal was pitched as an alternative to Modi and Nitish was to head the secular coalition against BJP in 2019 now with both these gone along with the UP and (gujarat,Karnataka )victory Modi/Shah is well placed to deal with the challenges of 2019 . Also be sure that modi will be too bold after 2019 and will definitely become too powerful and take our country the way he wanted so just ignore all the bad PR's like Intolerance,Award Wapasi,Dalit attacks and all the crap in the media as modi is miles ahead in his plan than anyone in his opposition be it politicians or in media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844604400899260417
TamilNadu Politics Chutiyapa Hai.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

ranjeet said:


> *87 lakh job cards removed from MNREGA beneficiaries list*
> *https://yourstory.com/2017/03/87-lakh-job-cards-removed-mnrega/*



There goes Congress foot-soldiers' paycheck!


----------



## DineshS

The_Showstopper said:


> Yes some do get, all thanks to "sickulars". I am all for poor Hindus to get reservation but based on studies, the government has continued its reservation for Dalits and certain OBC's due their backwardness(And they are Hindus), So you raising about poor Hindus bogie doesn't hold water. Almost all of the muslim groups who got reservation are economically disadvantaged; so no, muslims demanding reservation just for being muslim is not correct(Though Sachhar committee does state that muslims overall are disadvantaged). But Yes I do agree that all Indians irrespective of their caste, religion should get reservation based on their financial condition.



Stop going in circle and stop contradicting yourself.
Your original rebuttal and this is in contradiction.
First you want reservations for muslims, when exposed you agree with us that all poor should get it.
And you cleverly by saying "the government" are implying BJP is the one who is continuing the reservations as they are now.
What a travesty man..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

DineshS said:


> Stop going in circle and stop contradicting yourself.
> Your original rebuttal and this is in contradiction.
> First you want reservations for muslims, when exposed you agree with us that all poor should get it.
> And you cleverly by saying "the government" are implying BJP is the one who is continuing the reservations as they are now.
> What a travesty man..


You must be one of those recently banned troll, sorry you don't deserve my attention.


----------



## DineshS

The_Showstopper said:


> You must be one of those recently banned troll, sorry you don't deserve my attention.



Don't worry, I will give you all the attention you really "deserve".
And your response is typical libtard response when caught with their pants down.

All libtards, by default have no logical compass with in them. Hence they shy away from debate and fall back on ramblings like you are doing now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

अच्छे दिन, सबका साथ सबका विकास, जय श्रीराम!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844756357483970560

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ashesh

Imandar Sarkar! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844768041577545729


----------



## Ashesh

EC allotted Auto Rickshaw to Sashikala and Electric Pole to OPS. The unsaid part is,"Daaru pee ke Auto naa chalana, else pole se takra jayega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844757651573518338

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DineshS

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844757651573518338



Damn their positivity..
They are making sure BJP has no opposition..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844755130654179328

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844755130654179328



Like has been said, they have drank poison for the entire country.

Thanks Delhi!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Nilgiri said:


> Like has been said, they have drank poison for the entire country.
> 
> Thanks Delhi!



True. One needs to cure Delhi from this poison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Bagho Main Bhar Hai, Delhi main Imandar Sarkar Hai! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844857233997422593

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

तीन तलाक़ में कोर्ट की नहीं मानेंगे और राम मंदिर मुद्दे का कोर्ट से हल चाहिए,ये नियम-क़ानून से चलने वाला देश है या तुम्हारे खाला का घर?


----------



## ranjeet

Ashesh said:


> BJP is Chutiya Political Party. It doesn't take action against these bastard media houses.
> 
> View attachment 385996



Jitna keechad opposition/media phenkega Kamal utna khilega. Let these pigs enjoy their one minute fame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crixus

Dont you think Congress made media played a big role in BJP's rise after 2014  ...people are educated now and they understand the intentions.


Ashesh said:


> BJP is Chutiya Political Party. It doesn't take action against these bastard media houses.
> 
> View attachment 385996


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> Jitna keechad opposition/media phenkega Kamal utna khilega. Let these pigs enjoy their one minute fame.



These Bastards insult Hindism day & night with immunity. This irks me. They shouldn't be let off. 



Crixus said:


> Dont you think Congress made media played a big role in BJP's rise after 2014  ...people are educated now and they understand the intentions.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Man tweets to UP chief minister Yogi Adityanath on molestation case, gets prompt response

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...gets-prompt-response/articleshow/57787507.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Ashesh said:


> BJP is Chutiya Political Party. It doesn't take action against these bastard media houses.
> 
> View attachment 385996



Good, it at least owned its article....with a full name. Have to say the desperation is a good laugh tho.

Why would it take action? These only help convert more to voting BJP lol.

Free speech that heavily skews the polarisation is a wonderful thing.


----------



## 911

Ashesh said:


> BJP is Chutiya Political Party. It doesn't take action against these bastard media houses.
> 
> View attachment 385996


Freedom of speech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

महागठबंधन के अंदर का माहौल फिर से गरम है। 
बिहार दिवस के अवसर पर आयोजित समारोह से लालूजी का कुनबा नदारद था कारण कि निमंत्रण पत्र पर डीसीएम तेजस्वी यादव का नाम नही था।
बस इतनी सी बात पर लालूजी के पूरे परिवार ने समारोह का बाॅयकाट कर दिया।
हालांकि जानकार बताते हैं कि यह सारी कवायद नीतीश कुमार पर दबाब बनाने के लिए है। कारण कि विधान परिषद के सभापति अवधेश नारायण हों यह नीतीश जी की इच्छा है।
पर राजद की चाहत है कि पढे लिखे लोगों के सदन की सभापति के पद पर राबरी देवी बैठें।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844956185933611008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844956370243858434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844962597858258944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844964463325462529


----------



## DineshS

http://zeenews.india.com/economy/pu...-year-chana-rates-likely-to-ease_1989454.html

Guess the sickular opposition is not at all interested about this.
This impacts 90% of Indian population, the rest are too rich to care I suppose.

Yet, the sickulars pretend this has not happened and are busy with their anti hindu vitriol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Orgasmic images for Bhakts and Heart Burn images for Libtards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> Orgasmic images for Bhakts and Heart Burn images for Libtards



Mass defection of TMC to BJP in Tripura just happened. Very good chance to win in 2018 now for BJP.

North East is shaping up nicely for BJP.....Bengal long term cannot be far either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DineshS

Nilgiri said:


> Mass defection of TMC to BJP in Tripura just happened. Very good chance to win in 2018 now for BJP.
> 
> North East is shaping up nicely for BJP.....Bengal long term cannot be far either.



Bengal is definitely high on BJP/RSS agenda.
Already lot of ground work is being prepared for invasion of BJP.

Jihadi Mamta knows it very well and is shitScared. 
2019 won't be easy for Mamta, mark my words here...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

DineshS said:


> Bengal is definitely high on BJP/RSS agenda.
> Already lot of ground work is being prepared for invasion of BJP.
> 
> Jihadi Mamta knows it very well and is shitScared.
> 2019 won't be easy for Mamta, mark my words here...


BJP might soon make inroads in Telengana - Thousands of BJP worked been arrested for opposite 12% reservation to Muslims.

This Appeasement policy gonna help BJP big way. 



Nilgiri said:


> Mass defection of TMC to BJP in Tripura just happened. Very good chance to win in 2018 now for BJP.
> 
> North East is shaping up nicely for BJP.....Bengal long term cannot be far either.



Thanks to the Mascot of Congress Mukth Bharat Shri Rahul Gandhi for bringing Himanta Biswa Sarma in BJP.

He's the Architect of BJP in NE.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DineshS

Ashesh said:


> BJP might soon make inroads in Telengana - Thousands of BJP worked been arrested for opposite 12% reservation to Muslims.



BJP Telangana is a gutless org as it stands today.
It is due to MLA Raja singh alone that some resistance is happening.
BJP desperately needs some powerful Reddy leaders, cast equations do run deep in Telangana. May be they should look to poach few from Cong and finish them off once and for all in Telangana.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Ashesh said:


> BJP might soon make inroads in Telengana - Thousands of BJP worked been arrested for opposite 12% reservation to Muslims.
> 
> This Appeasement policy gonna help BJP big way.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Mascot of Congress Mukth Bharat Shri Rahul Gandhi for bringing Himanta Biswa Sarma in BJP.
> 
> He's the Architect of BJP in NE.



And now SM Krishna joined BJP too. 

The sinking ship is being abandoned left right and centre.....but of course a few loyalists will prefer to sink with the crooked core family

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DineshS

Ashesh said:


> Thanks to the Mascot of Congress Mukth Bharat Shri Rahul Gandhi for bringing Himanta Biswa Sarma in BJP.
> 
> He's the Architect of BJP in NE.



Biswa has done more for BJP in 2 years than most BJP leaders have ever done in their entire careers. BJP should induct him in central ministry in next elections and give him greater rewards and responsibility.

I am shocked at Congress picking useless Gagoi Jr over this Gem of a politician. I just can't believe moron Pappu let him walk away...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

*BJP working on two plans to checkmate Shiv Sena*

http://m.timesofindia.com/city/mumb...-checkmate-shiv-sena/articleshow/57802347.cms

NCP & INC candidates might defect to BJP & it forms Majority Government. SS is thrown out. 

True. He should be given Big Role by BJP - Make him BJP's CM candidate of West Bangladesh Or, he can be made minister in 2019 NDA Government.  I'm all for his elevation. 



DineshS said:


> Biswa has done more for BJP in 2 years than most BJP leaders have ever done in their entire careers. BJP should induct him in central ministry in next elections and give him greater rewards and responsibility.
> 
> I am shocked at Congress picking useless Gagoi Jr over this Gem of a politician. I just can't believe moron Pappu let him walk away...


He's called Pappu for a reason. 



DineshS said:


> BJP Telangana is a gutless org as it stands today.
> It is due to MLA Raja singh alone that some resistance is happening.
> BJP desperately needs some powerful Reddy leaders, cast equations do run deep in Telangana. *May be they should look to poach few from Cong and finish them off once and for all in Telangana*.



This is eventually going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844906870951178240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

To all pseudo secular. Any thing else we can do for you

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845151017591201793

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DineshS

https://dynastycrooks.wordpress.com/2017/03/24/kababbandi-still-an-unmitigated-disaster/

This is just brutal 
But then the sickulars have been begging for this for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MULUBJA

adil_minhas said:


> If BJP loses UP, after Bihar, the writing is on the wall for the pustules.
> 
> Cheers, and kudos.



Hey , what now? What can you read written on the wall?



Roybot said:


> View attachment 382699
> 
> 
> Looks like Congress has already accepted its defeat.



An that will remained reserve for 2024 as well mr raj babbar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

DineshS said:


> Biswa has done more for BJP in 2 years than most BJP leaders have ever done in their entire careers. BJP should induct him in central ministry in next elections and give him greater rewards and responsibility.
> 
> I am shocked at Congress picking useless Gagoi Jr over this Gem of a politician. I just can't believe moron Pappu let him walk away...



Don't be shocked dude below are the words from Sharma himself on why he left ?

_*“Somehow Rahul recognises talent but the person’s father should be an old time colleague of Rajiv Gandhi, someone who has worked with Indira Gandhi. But someone who is a fresh person, he will never recognise that talent. He always looked at such persons with some kind of suspicion.”* _



Ashesh said:


> *BJP working on two plans to checkmate Shiv Sena*
> 
> http://m.timesofindia.com/city/mumb...-checkmate-shiv-sena/articleshow/57802347.cms
> 
> NCP & INC candidates might defect to BJP & it forms Majority Government. SS is thrown out.
> 
> True. He should be given Big Role by BJP - Make him BJP's CM candidate of West Bangladesh Or, he can be made minister in 2019 NDA Government.  I'm all for his elevation.
> 
> 
> He's called Pappu for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> This is eventually going to happen.


_
when it comes to identifying good talents no can beat Modi-shah duo look what they have done to sharma also put him to head Bengal is very much on the cards 

Shah created a regional political coordination body in North East Democratic Alliance (NEDA), with the intent of creating a BJP stronghold in the eight states in the region.Sarma was appointed as the head of the NEDA, with an aim to decimate Congress in the region. Shah and Modi’s ‘Congress Mukt Bharat’ agenda met the deep personal grudge and unlimited ambition of Sarma. *To the BJP and Amit Shah’s credit, they recognised early on that a minister position will be too little for someone of the stature and caliber of Sarma, and Sarma has paid off his trust through his political hustling. It could be a matter of time before Himanta Biswa Sarma is made in-charge of the all-important state of West Bengal., particularly with a focus on North Bengal He is too ambitious and too capable to be left in a single region and Modi and Shah seem to acknowledge that fact. If BJP continues its run at the centre in Delhi for a few years, Sarma will be one of the key politicians to watch out for a larger national role in the coming years, perhaps even emerging as the biggest leader the region has to collectively offer. That may even result in handling an important ministry in the centre, especially if BJP continues to do well in Assam.*

https://swarajyamag.com/politics/himanta-biswa-sarma-bjps-north-eastern-pole-star_



Nilgiri said:


> And now SM Krishna joined BJP too.
> 
> The sinking ship is being abandoned left right and centre.....but of course a few loyalists will prefer to sink with the crooked core family



Modi-shah duo is not like Vajpayee they are ruthless and determined to have congress-mukt-bharat be it through Poaching or breaking the party and I am loving it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DineshS

Really funny video...Really like the old lady speaking the truth


----------



## Ashesh

Like minded Parties have come together in Nasik :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845247202670891008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

*India's rural electrification on in full swing; set to complete before 2019 deadline*
http://www.ibtimes.co.in/indias-rural-electrification-full-swing-set-complete-before-2019-deadline-720696

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DineshS

ranjeet said:


> *India's rural electrification on in full swing; set to complete before 2019 deadline*
> http://www.ibtimes.co.in/indias-rural-electrification-full-swing-set-complete-before-2019-deadline-720696



Two things will swing voters in favor of BJP heavily in 2019.
1. rural electrification.
2. Free Gas connections to the poor.

For all the rhetoric of so called Sickular parties, they have managed to keep Indian poor as poor for decades and Modi has just corrected that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sky lord

@Robinhood Pandey - hey you said you are from UP right? So they are holding G20 in Varanasi I heard...do you know from the ground sources is Varanasi now completely cleaned up? In just 2 years? 

Also @Nilgiri - the man who knows everything  - do you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sky lord said:


> @Robinhood Pandey - hey you said you are from UP right? So they are holding G20 in Varanasi I heard...do you know from the ground sources is Varanasi now completely cleaned up? In just 2 years?
> 
> Also @Nilgiri - the man who knows everything  - do you know?



calling Varanasi completely cleaned will be dishonest but yes the last time i visited Varanasi was in April/may 2016 and i could see the visible changes happening there . .specially on the ghats !

things may have got even better in last one year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## adil_minhas

MULUBJA said:


> Hey , what now? What can you read written on the wall?



If the yogi behaves, and works for the people, All people and not just his hard-line nutjob fanbase, then maybe Modi can pull 2019 off.

Otherwise the downward slide starts here. With the Mandir politics starting again.

If you guys think the country is ready to go back to the 90s, you are clearly living in an alternative reality. @Robinhood Pandey 

Kudos.


----------



## DineshS

adil_minhas said:


> If the yogi behaves, and works for the people, All people and not just his hard-line nutjob fanbase, then maybe Modi can pull 2019 off.
> 
> Otherwise the downward slide starts here. With the Mandir politics starting again.
> 
> If you guys think the country is ready to go back to the 90s, you are clearly living in an alternative reality. @Robinhood Pandey
> 
> Kudos.



Sorry to burst your bubble but let's look at some facts.
1. Majority of muslims did not vote for BJP
2. Majority of Yadav's did not vote for BJP
3. Many of Jatav Dalits did not vote for BJP

It was consolidation of non-Yadav Hindus that primarily resulted in BJP win. 

Strangely, in 2 days after Yogi became CM, he stopped ILLEGAL slaughter houses. The key word is "ILLEGAL". The courts and NGT has repeatedly asked UP govt to close them for past 2 years and it was not done. Yogi closed them in 2 days. Do you know what Congress, SP, BSP and other sickular parties have said on this move? That this is against Muslims. It is not BJP which is bringing in religion, it is the oppositon, BJP is following the law and directions of courts.

And you still think BJP has to worry?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

DineshS said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but let's look at some facts.
> 1. Majority of muslims did not vote for BJP
> 2. Majority of Yadav's did not vote for BJP
> 3. Many of Jatav Dalits did not vote for BJP
> 
> It was consolidation of non-Yadav Hindus that primarily resulted in BJP win.
> 
> Strangely, in 2 days after Yogi became CM, he stopped ILLEGAL slaughter houses. The key word is "ILLEGAL". The courts and NGT has repeatedly asked UP govt to close them for past 2 years and it was not done. Yogi closed them in 2 days. Do you know what Congress, SP, BSP and other sickular parties have said on this move? That this is against Muslims. It is not BJP which is bringing in religion, it is the oppositon, BJP is following the law and directions of courts.
> 
> And you still think BJP has to worry?!



I guess my turn to do some bubble bursting too.

This country is not blind.

This country is not stupid.

This country still has a conscience and a moral compass.

This country still sees. And will decide when the time comes. Between right and wrong.


----------



## DineshS

adil_minhas said:


> I guess my turn to do some bubble bursting too.
> 
> This country is not blind.
> 
> This country is not stupid.
> 
> This country still has a conscience and a moral compass.
> 
> This country still sees. And will decide when the time comes. Between right and wrong.



You are absolutely right on all accounts.
Why do u think country has been selecting BJP govts more often than not in last few years??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

DineshS said:


> Why do u think country has been selecting BJP govts more often than not in last few years??



The hope that BJP would govern and lead India as Indians, and not Hindus.

The disgust with the outgoing government.

The complete lack of a viable alternative.

The tide will turn or has already turned once you change one or more of the above three.

Kudos.


----------



## DineshS

adil_minhas said:


> The hope that BJP would govern and lead India as Indians, and not Hindus.
> 
> The disgust with the outgoing government.
> 
> The complete lack of a viable alternative.
> 
> The tide will turn or has already turned once you change one or more of the above three.
> 
> Kudos.



LOL...Modi was elected as CM for 4 consecutive terms..It's a repetition. Per your logic, Modi was not being elected by Gujarati people for "Change" but because they are smart and know what they want.
UP won on Modi wave, not because of change but because they have seen him for nearly 3 yrs and know what they want - per your logic.

Point here is, you talk about people being smart and making correct choice and yet look down on the party that won, all the while not commenting on the wrong things done by the opposition.

I just gave u an example of closure of illegal slaughter houses and how Sickular parties have immediately cried "muslims are being targeted". Look who is dividing Indians on basis of religion. Strange that you won't say a word on people who do the crime but take task to people who are being repeatedly elected by "intelligent Indians".

Just to give u an idea of how Sickulars of India deceive us Indians, here is a sample.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845243396365045760

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> @Robinhood Pandey - hey you said you are from UP right? So they are holding G20 in Varanasi I heard...do you know from the ground sources is Varanasi now completely cleaned up? In just 2 years?
> 
> Also @Nilgiri - the man who knows everything  - do you know?



From people that have been there since, I have heard good reports about the improved cleanliness. I myself will have to go to verify...hopefully around 2018 (big family pilgrimage planned).

Of course nothing is perfect yet I would assume. But should be more than adequate for G-20 I think.....I just hope as much of the prep/drives for that, are long term ones that keep going afterwards as required.



DineshS said:


> LOL...Modi was elected as CM for 4 consecutive terms..It's a repetition. Per your logic, Modi was not being elected by Gujarati people for "Change" but because they are smart and know what they want.
> UP won on Modi wave, not because of change but because they have seen him for nearly 3 yrs and know what they want - per your logic.
> 
> Point here is, you talk about people being smart and making correct choice and yet look down on the party that won, all the while not commenting on the wrong things done by the opposition.
> 
> I just gave u an example of closure of illegal slaughter houses and how Sickular parties have immediately cried "muslims are being targeted". Look who is dividing Indians on basis of religion. Strange that you won't say a word on people who do the crime but take task to people who are being repeatedly elected by "intelligent Indians".
> 
> Just to give u an idea of how Sickulars of India deceive us Indians, here is a sample.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845243396365045760



adil is actually a sanghi (and I think I know who he is) posing to be muslim (one of the mods is on to him) so he can create more long term consolidation (unfortunately by pushing all kinds of stereotypes and foul divisive language). I do like engaging with him sometimes in this alternate identity of his (and play his little game for his amusement mostly), but keep this potential context in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DineshS

adil_minhas said:


> The only thing foul about the sociopolitical scene in India is the emergence of the ugly Hindu.
> 
> Great way to maintain the moral high ground that we have enjoyed over our estranged cousins next door for 7 decades.
> 
> I use the word cousins coz I no longer consider them brothers.
> 
> Kudos.
> 
> P.S. I hasten to clarify that "ugly" not just in terms of looks.
> 
> Which we all know is not the Hindu's strong point.
> 
> Cheers.



Does Zakir Naik raise your temperature with his handsome looks and exceptional body tone?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TISSOT

adil_minhas said:


> The only thing foul about the sociopolitical scene in India is the emergence of the ugly Hindu.
> 
> Great way to maintain the moral high ground that we have enjoyed over our estranged cousins next door for 7 decades.
> 
> I use the word cousins coz I no longer consider them brothers.
> 
> Kudos.
> 
> P.S. I hasten to clarify that "ugly" not just in terms of looks.
> 
> Which we all know is not the Hindu's strong point.
> 
> Cheers.



IT doesn't take much for the "ugly" Hindus to get demoted from "brothers" to "cousins" in your world, does it ? 

Does your "high moral ground" comes from killing and eating defenceless milch cows ? you must be sitting pretty high by now or have you crashed to the ground after the UP results ? 


Last I heard, the Bihar govt. was taking inspiration and cracking down on illegal slaughter houses in Bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MULUBJA

adil_minhas said:


> If the yogi behaves, and works for the people, All people and not just his hard-line nutjob fanbase, then maybe Modi can pull 2019 off.
> 
> Otherwise the downward slide starts here. With the Mandir politics starting again.
> 
> If you guys think the country is ready to go back to the 90s, you are clearly living in an alternative reality. @Robinhood Pandey
> 
> Kudos.



Yogi is a man of principle and a true sanyasi. Only pseudo secular and Islamist had a problem with him as he had the guts to stand against those Zihadis and fifth columnist. I have seen the video of Muslim overwhelmingly supporting him. People who takes their lunch and dinner at Gorakhnath math are 60% Muslims. Swamy or math has never discriminated against any one on the basis of cast or religion. All people in UP shall flourish under the leadership of swamy. In SP raj, UP would have become another Kashmir with Muslims as the most loosing community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

TISSOT said:


> IT doesn't take much for the "ugly" Hindus to get demoted from "brothers" to "cousins" in your world, does it ?
> 
> Does your "high moral ground" comes from killing and eating defenceless milch cows ? you must be sitting pretty high by now or have you crashed to the ground after the UP results ?
> 
> 
> Last I heard, the Bihar govt. was taking inspiration and cracking down on illegal slaughter houses in Bihar.



I was referring to the Pakistanis as estranged cousins. Not Indian Hindus.



MULUBJA said:


> Yogi is a man of principle and a true sanyasi. Only pseudo secular and Islamist had a problem with him as he had the guts to stand against those Zihadis and fifth columnist. I have seen the video of Muslim overwhelmingly supporting him. People who takes their lunch and dinner at Gorakhnath math are 60% Muslims. Swamy or math has never discriminated against any one on the basis of cast or religion. All people in UP shall flourish under the leadership of swamy. In SP raj, UP would have become another Kashmir with Muslims as the most loosing community.



I must admit that I will not be holding my breath.

Modis unravelling started late last year.

With this move a large constituency in this country have seen the true agenda.

Now 2019 will be interesting.

If the country does not burn and be soaked in blood till then .....

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845533844107399168

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Lalu Prasad Yadav injured at a function in West Bengal ... Looks like dais couldn't hold the weight of Secularism. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845537655538507776

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

adil_minhas said:


> Modis unravelling started late last year.
> 
> With this move a large constituency in this country have seen the true agenda.


Modi is unravelling? That is why BJP has govts in 4/5 states with clean sweep in UP and Uttarakhand?


----------



## DineshS

Soumitra said:


> Modi is unravelling? That is why BJP has govts in 4/5 states with clean sweep in UP and Uttarakhand?



I think the shock of recent elections has make a looooot of Indian sickulars completely mental.
Now, they are even imagining an alternate reality where India is full of unlicensed slaughter houses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

Soumitra said:


> Modi is unravelling? That is why BJP has govts in 4/5 states with clean sweep in UP and Uttarakhand?



It took two terms for the UPA to first unravel, and then disintegrate.

We are not a banana democracy with fickle shifts of political sentiment.



Śakra said:


> Neither is it your strong suit judging by that picture.



Reported.

@waz personal baiting continuing unabated by this member.


----------



## Śakra

ranjeet said:


> Lalu Prasad Yadav injured at a function in West Bengal ... Looks like dais couldn't hold the weight of Secularism.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845537655538507776



Let's pray these people don't become martyrs for their cause. In death they would be more destructive to India's progress than they could ever in life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845510695022051328

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DineshS

adil_minhas said:


> It took two terms for the UPA to first unravel, and then disintegrate.
> 
> We are not a banana democracy with fickle shifts of political sentiment.
> 
> 
> 
> Reported.
> 
> @waz personal baiting continuing unabated by this member.



What about your repeated, targeted insults of Hindus?
I guess the mods are fine with them, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

DineshS said:


> What about your repeated, targeted insults of Hindus?
> I guess the mods are fine with them, right?



I have never insulted Hindus. Please do not make claims you cannot back up.


----------



## DineshS

adil_minhas said:


> I have never insulted Hindus. Please do not make claims you cannot back up.



I think I am starting to figure our how things work here.
Carry on with your visceral bigotry..


----------



## adil_minhas

DineshS said:


> I think I am starting to figure our how things work here.
> Carry on with your visceral bigotry..



There is no bigotry.

Just open eyes and a keen sense of aesthetics.


----------



## MULUBJA

adil_minhas said:


> I must admit that I will not be holding my breath.
> 
> Modis unravelling started late last year.
> 
> With this move a large constituency in this country have seen the true agenda.
> 
> Now 2019 will be interesting.
> 
> If the country does not burn and be soaked in blood till then .....



There is a particular mindset who always want to shed bloods and fear their own blood shed.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

adil_minhas said:


> If the yogi behaves, and works for the people, All people and not just his hard-line nutjob fanbase, then maybe Modi can pull 2019 off.
> 
> Otherwise the downward slide starts here. With the Mandir politics starting again.
> 
> If you guys think the country is ready to go back to the 90s, you are clearly living in an alternative reality. @Robinhood Pandey
> 
> Kudos.



Bhai laddu ka kya kia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845498985158627328


----------



## Fireurimagination

Kejriwal promises to abolish residential house tax, waive arrears

Whoaa more freebies! Doesn't he trust his work?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Lalu Prasad Yadav injured at a function in West Bengal ... Looks like dais couldn't hold the weight of Secularism.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845537655538507776



That sinking feeling


----------



## Ashesh

West Bangladesh! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845208095227875328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> West Bangladesh!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845208095227875328


I never knew the depths to which Mamata culd fall. 

But since she is "Secular" no outrage and no TV debates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Ek to kod upar se Khujli ..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845587428333277184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845606659447799809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

And they started crying... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845585918769577984


----------



## ranjeet

Fireurimagination said:


> Kejriwal promises to abolish residential house tax, waive arrears
> 
> Whoaa more freebies! Doesn't he trust his work?



Next elections mein Delhi walo ko ghar baithne ke paise bhi promise karega Kejru !!!


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845544646826692608


ranjeet said:


> Next elections mein Delhi walo ko ghar baithne ke paise bhi promise karega Kejru !!!



Delhities are moron & might vote for AAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

Kejriwal has cancelled his plan of contesting election in Gujarat after meeting with Shankar Singh Vaghela. Now struggling for survival. Source Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845628470101266432
Jai Shri Ram!


----------



## TISSOT




----------



## Ashesh

Burnol Moment for Seculars: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845624401043238912

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845636894423691264

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

Arvind Kejriwal fooling Delhities again. Please spread this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845651710576152576

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845301258990837760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845012527696138240


----------



## Ashesh

Demand of Sharia Law in West Bangladesh:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845691682662354944


----------



## Soumitra

Must watch funny interview of Digvijay Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*‘I was not allowed to enter my own studio at Times Now’: Arnab Goswami’s candid admission*
*"Should I stop asking tough questions or play safe?" Goswami asked the audience.*

By: Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Updated: March 25, 2017 9:13 pm
Senior journalist Arnab Goswami is decidedly one of the most well-known faces in the journalism industry today. Former Editor-in-Chief at Times Now, Goswami’s Newshour at 9 pm witnessed high-charged debates on various issues of national importance. Goswami threw in the towel after his last show on Times Now as he announced his new venture ‘Republic’. Meanwhile, Rahul Shivshankar filled in Goswami’s big boots as the Editor-In-Chief of the news channel.









Former Times Now and ET Now Editor-in-Chief Arnab Goswami.
In an interview to News24, Goswami frankly revealed his reasons for quitting the job. He said he wanted to establish an unbiased media publication that could raise tough questions which others usually steer clear of. In a tell-all speech, Goswami said, “I have declared my independence from the fake media, compromised media. I don’t need security, but we will raise these questions. The only question is this: Will we ask difficult questions or will we avoid them?”

He didn’t stop there.

“Should I stop asking these questions or play safe?” Goswami asked the audience. He seemed visibly hurt when he said, “Two days before I left Times Now, I was told you can’t do the program. 18th November was my last day, I was not allowed to enter my own studio. The studio I built. I was stopped.”


ALSO READ: Arnab Goswami announces new venture called Republic

He further added: “I was very upset. When you build an institution and are not allowed to enter your own studio you feel sad. It hurts you somewhere,” Goswami told the news anchor.

Goswami rose to fame for his daily prime time show ‘The News Hour’, which reportedly brings in over 60 per cent revenue for Times Now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

ranjeet said:


> Lalu Prasad Yadav injured at a function in West Bengal ... Looks like dais couldn't hold the weight of Secularism.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845537655538507776



Wow you got banned after such a long time afloat


----------



## IndoCarib

Shoot and scoot man finally hits brick wall  

*Arvind Kejriwal To Face Trial In Arun Jaitley's Criminal Defamation Case*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arvi...amation-case-1673409?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DineshS

IndoCarib said:


> Shoot and scoot man finally hits brick wall
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal To Face Trial In Arun Jaitley's Criminal Defamation Case*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arvi...amation-case-1673409?pfrom=home-lateststories



The last few years have been especially tough for Hindu haters...
Imagine if Nitishwa comes crawling back to NDA, would bet one these Hindu haters to openly cry, I mean literally cry with tears flowing and chest beating - Oh wait, aren't they doing it now?

And to all Hindu haters, I don't care if Yogi is friendly to muslims or has a muslim gardener or a muslim auditor. I support him for being pro-Hindu. As long as he is pro-Hindu, he will have my unconditional support.

To media to crib that a Hindu leader being a CM scares Muslims, Look at Kashmir and what a Muslim CM did to Kashmiri Hindus. I guess Muslim leaders committing genocide on Hindus in India is perfectly ok but god forbid a Hindu leader become a CM....The hypocrisy and deceit is why u will never win elections in India again - until you crawl back and pander to hindus like never before.

I AM WAITING TO BE PAMPERED, WE ARE A BILLION AND WE WILL NOT STAND FOR YOUR HINDU HATING BS..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

Big gesture on part of Modi ji for media and Congress & like minded party. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845878124239818753

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## adil_minhas

Nilgiri said:


> Wow you got banned after such a long time afloat



Understandable. 

The effort of holding up the veil finally got to him.


----------



## Ashesh

Fake Seculars remain mum on crime carried out by Muslims in Minority Hindus. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845230113239257090


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845881850023362560
@Soumitra @Roybot @JanjaWeed @Robinhood Pandey @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ashesh

Bending over backwards to please Secular Vote Bank :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845859104975286273

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Sab chor mil jaoo! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845986394170286080


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846031950695600128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

No Electricity for last 2 hours at my place in Delhi.


----------



## DineshS

Ashesh said:


> No Electricity for last 2 hours at my place in Delhi.



Just so you know, Yogi has done more for UP in a week than Kejriwal has done for Delhi in 2 years.
How does it feel to know you Delhi people have elected a First Class idiot as their CM?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

And the churning has started. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846246852211212288


DineshS said:


> Just so you know, Yogi has done more for UP in a week than Kejriwal has done for Delhi in 2 years.
> How does it feel to know you Delhi people have elected a First Class idiot as their CM?



Not a citizen of Delhi. Studying here. True, Delhities have elected MORON.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

They are 20% Plus of the population & should no longer be considered as Minority. The real minorities in India are Jains, Parsis & Sikhs:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846320429128024064

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Upagrah

Ashesh said:


> They are 20% Plus of the population & should no longer be considered as Minority. The real minorities in India are Jains, Parsis & Sikhs:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846320429128024064



LOL.... you are mistaken. This is regarding "minority status" in J&K. 

In case you did not know, Muslims in Kashmir has "minority" status  ....... Hindus have "majority" status hence no rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Upagrah said:


> LOL.... you are mistaken. This is regarding "minority status" in J&K.
> 
> In case you did not know, Muslims in Kashmir has "minority" status  ....... Hindus have "majority" status hence no rights.



  

I know this is for Jammu and Kashmir but my post was in General. Muslims shouldn't be considered Minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

NaMo gave snub to SmajwadI Interim Media "TimesNow". They should also do it with NDTV:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846348254971252736

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

Ashesh said:


> NaMo gave snub to SmajwadI Interim Media "TimesNow". They should also do it with NDTV:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846348254971252736


What else were they expecting?


----------



## Ashesh

@ranjeet: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846328841211539457


indiatester said:


> What else were they expecting?



I expect BJP leaders not to give any interviews to NDTV & TOI. Only BJP'S Spokesperson's should.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Upagrah said:


> LOL.... you are mistaken. This is regarding "minority status" in J&K.
> 
> In case you did not know, Muslims in Kashmir has "minority" status  ....... Hindus have "majority" status hence no rights.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846256998647660544Namo has acknowledged the letter but as usual nothing is gonna happen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

For Kejriwal, Mayawati, Akhilesh Yadav & et al. : 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846365719986098176

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Shame on this B*itch. Trying to create Communal Voilence by sharing Fake Videos.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846073590701264899

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Ashesh said:


> They are 20% Plus of the population & should no longer be considered as Minority. The real minorities in India are Jains, Parsis & Sikhs:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846320429128024064



Calling a community with MORE THAN 20% (I think the numbers are actually much higher) of the population a minority is a joke - especially when there are real minorities like Parsis, Jains and Sikhs.

Even bigger joke is when they claim minority benefits even in states where they have more than 3/4 representation - like J&K in this case.

But we can't blame them when we had none less than a Prime Minister (albeit a castrated one) who singled out Muslims as deserving of first rights on country's resources. That was a SICK joke coming from a real minority SIKH community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


>



*Will Yogi Adityanath succeed Modi as prime minister of India?*
*The media frenzy around the UP CM has started.*
POLITICS
| 6-minute read | 27-03-2017



SUNIL RAJGURU
@sunilrajguru


Uttar Pradesh. Within days of that unexpected event taking place, many are already projecting him as a future Prime Minister. An amazing changing of narrative! But how did that happen?

And what are the chances that this projection is indeed credible?

The first assumption is that the next BJP PM race will begin only after 2024, because Prime Minister Narendra Modi will win 2019. The 2014 Modi wave was no flash in the pan. With the exception of Bihar 2015, Modi has won every major election since then with the biggest prize of UP going into the kitty in a landslide.

Modi’s development agenda is rolling full steam ahead while hard-hitting measures like the Azad Kashmir #SurgicalStrike and #Demonetisation have found great favour with the populace. The Opposition is in disarray with little time to get their act together by 2019. Modi looks an unstoppable force.

Now you may say a Bofors type scandal may derail 2019 for Modi. But even that may not be enough. The reason for that is Modi’s decisive nature. Just look at Gujarat. The Anandiben Patel government was in great turmoil. Bad press kept coming day in and day out.

Hardik Patel was the toast of the nation and even the AAP got great publicity in Gujarat. The Patel agitation was a blot and governance seemed to have crashed. Overnight she was replaced with Vijay Rupani. Overnight the bad press stopped.

The same thing will happen at the Centre. If we have a scam, then Modi will simply ruthlessly sack the relevant cabinet minister, order a high-level inquiry and move on, as will his supporters. UPA-II dragged along all its scams and the Congress was royally plastered in 2014 due to that.

*2024 is the key. Should Modi lose, then the succession battle will begin immediately. But even if he wins, the pressure will be huge for Modi to name a successor, for he will turn 75 in that term.

In 2024, home minister Rajnath Singh will turn 73, while both finance minister Arun Jaitley and foreign minister Sushma Swaraj will be 72. In fact, most of current leaders will be in their late sixties.*

With the way Modi has set the retirement age at 75 and put the thrust on youth, hiring at least three CMs younger than “youth icon” Rajiv Gandhi, here’s looking at some leaders who are below 60 today:

*Transport minister Nitin Gadkari is 59, Madhya Pradesh CM Shivraj Singh Chouhan 58, BJP president Amit Shah 52, power minister Piyush Goyal is 52, Maharashtra CM Devendra Fadnavis is 46, Yogi Adityanath 44 and textiles minister Smriti Irani is 41. The Shah to Irani age bracket seems to be the brightest.*

This is another reason why the BJP has a greater future due to its generation next leaders. Regional parties are one-man shows with ageing satraps while the Congress has no gen-next leadership to speak of.





*Finance minister Arun Jaitley and foreign minister Sushma Swaraj will be 72 in 2024. Photo: India Today*
Which brings us back to the Yogi. *The media made Modi out to be a monster, but the electorate thumbed their nose at all manner of liberals and intellectuals. The media is currently making out Yogi to be a monster and you can be sure that the electorate doesn’t care one bit.

In fact, increasingly whoever the media calls a monster, the electorate looks to put them firmly in power.* If you don’t believe me then just look at Modi, #Brexit and US president Donald Trump. Even the pariah Geert Wilders came No. 2 in the Dutch polls and far right Marine Le Penn is a frontrunner in France.

The media frenzy around the Yogi has started and you can be sure he will get tonnes of publicity, no matter what. Yogi has already become quite high-profile. With the way it is going, he will end up becoming the most famous (or even infamous, it really doesn’t matter) leader in India after Modi.

*You can be sure that by the end of his term, every person in every village in the four corners of India will know who Yogi Adityanath is. That is priceless if you want to be a national grassroots leader. *Just ask Modi!

It’s not just style but substance. The media and #AdarshLiberals are showing you only one side of Yogi. Yogi entered the Lok Sabha at the age of 26, one of the youngest India has ever had, a bigger youth leader than Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi.

*At 44, two years younger than Pappu, he is already a five-time MP. He has been very active in the Lok Sabha, asking questions and participating in many fiery debates. If Pappu is one of the worst performing MPs, then Yogi is among the best.*

The Yogi is experienced and charismatic and very active in his constituency of Gorakhpur. He has been a regular visitor there and has been sorting out problems due to which his popularity has cut across caste and religious lines. That’s unlike the way Pappu has totally neglected Amethi.

Even before Yogi took over as UP CM, he was very popular among BJP leaders and UP voters and this popularity will now spread across India. Yogi is also a tough-as-nails hardliner. That has been presented as a disadvantage, but not in a state like UP which is reeling under a crime wave and decades of misgovernance.

*In fact, he has already hit the ground running. Eve-teasing is a huge problem in UP and while anti-Romeo squads are being presented as Draconian by the national media, they will gain great popularity at the ground level.

Illegal slaughterhouses encourage bad hygiene, cattle theft and are big money earners for certain corrupt leaders. The crackdown will prove to be popular among UP voters in the long run. Even if Yogi does an above-average job and gets re-elected in 2022, he automatically becomes a frontrunner.*

His hardliner status will also help him in another way.

You saw the moderate face of AB Vajpayee from 1996-2004, but he was hardly that. Till the 1980s, he was an out and out hardliner and many BJP supporters said he could be replaced only by another hardliner.

LK Advani proved his hardline credentials by his rath yatra and the subsequent Babri Masjid agitation. Advani succeeded Vajpayee, but pulled the latter out of retirement out as a moderate face for the allies. Modi got a hardline image after 2002 Godhra and succeeded Advani.

*In fact, there’s a thought process that only a true hardliner can lead the Sangh Parivar. That explains the Vajpayee-Advani-Modi succession. That explains why Jaitley and Sushma never really had a crack at prime ministership and Advani continued at the helm of affairs till 2013.*

Till 2017, Modi was the biggest hardliner in the pool that consisted his cabinet and BJP CMs. Not anymore! He has suddenly become No. 2.

All hail to Yogi, the No. 1 hardliner of the Sangh Parivar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DineshS

Soumitra said:


> All hail to Yogi, the No. 1 hardliner of the Sangh Parivar!



I can foresee in 2022, the same sickular media shouting on some young BJP leader mentioning how balanced Yogi is and he should be emulated..

As they say from AB -> Advani -> Modi -> Yogi, the sickular history keeps repeating itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846548527811608576

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DineshS

http://zeenews.india.com/uttar-prad...zindabad-slogan-in-uttar-pradesh-1990568.html

Now "they" killing children for being Hindus..
This is really chilling.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/jawan-suicide-reporter/1/914443.html

Looks like the Jawan who was exploited by presstitute and was forced to kill himself will get his revenge from afterlife.

The presstitute will now be prosecuted and looking at the charges, she is as good as royally screwed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Josef K

DineshS said:


> The presstitute will now be prosecuted and looking at the charges, she is as good as royally screwed.



Booked under OSA. You cannot even claim ignorance of procedures with regards to OSA. Inadvertent mistakes can get you a minimum of 3 years.

Couple that with the other charges. Let's just hope she doesn't have kids cuz if she does, they aren't gonna see their mommy for the next 7 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DineshS

Josef K said:


> Booked under OSA. You cannot even claim ignorance of procedures with regards to OSA. Inadvertent mistakes can get you a minimum of 3 years.
> 
> Couple that with the other charges. Let's just hope she doesn't have kids cuz if she does, they aren't gonna see their mommy for the next 7 years.



These presstitutes have sold their wares with impunity for a long time.
I doubt in her wildest dreams, this female dog would have imagined the poor jawan to kill himself.

These filthy people destroy lives and they don't seem to care doing it.
I don't think I will care either. She is completely responsible for what is coming her wat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

The pot calling the kettle black. Jihadi Didi. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846614022266998784
Je Baat! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846617029465464833

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> *Will Yogi Adityanath succeed Modi as prime minister of India?*
> *The media frenzy around the UP CM has started.*
> POLITICS
> | 6-minute read | 27-03-2017
> 
> 
> 
> SUNIL RAJGURU
> @sunilrajguru
> 
> 
> Uttar Pradesh. Within days of that unexpected event taking place, many are already projecting him as a future Prime Minister. An amazing changing of narrative! But how did that happen?
> 
> And what are the chances that this projection is indeed credible?
> 
> The first assumption is that the next BJP PM race will begin only after 2024, because Prime Minister Narendra Modi will win 2019. The 2014 Modi wave was no flash in the pan. With the exception of Bihar 2015, Modi has won every major election since then with the biggest prize of UP going into the kitty in a landslide.
> 
> Modi’s development agenda is rolling full steam ahead while hard-hitting measures like the Azad Kashmir #SurgicalStrike and #Demonetisation have found great favour with the populace. The Opposition is in disarray with little time to get their act together by 2019. Modi looks an unstoppable force.
> 
> Now you may say a Bofors type scandal may derail 2019 for Modi. But even that may not be enough. The reason for that is Modi’s decisive nature. Just look at Gujarat. The Anandiben Patel government was in great turmoil. Bad press kept coming day in and day out.
> 
> Hardik Patel was the toast of the nation and even the AAP got great publicity in Gujarat. The Patel agitation was a blot and governance seemed to have crashed. Overnight she was replaced with Vijay Rupani. Overnight the bad press stopped.
> 
> The same thing will happen at the Centre. If we have a scam, then Modi will simply ruthlessly sack the relevant cabinet minister, order a high-level inquiry and move on, as will his supporters. UPA-II dragged along all its scams and the Congress was royally plastered in 2014 due to that.
> 
> *2024 is the key. Should Modi lose, then the succession battle will begin immediately. But even if he wins, the pressure will be huge for Modi to name a successor, for he will turn 75 in that term.
> 
> In 2024, home minister Rajnath Singh will turn 73, while both finance minister Arun Jaitley and foreign minister Sushma Swaraj will be 72. In fact, most of current leaders will be in their late sixties.*
> 
> With the way Modi has set the retirement age at 75 and put the thrust on youth, hiring at least three CMs younger than “youth icon” Rajiv Gandhi, here’s looking at some leaders who are below 60 today:
> 
> *Transport minister Nitin Gadkari is 59, Madhya Pradesh CM Shivraj Singh Chouhan 58, BJP president Amit Shah 52, power minister Piyush Goyal is 52, Maharashtra CM Devendra Fadnavis is 46, Yogi Adityanath 44 and textiles minister Smriti Irani is 41. The Shah to Irani age bracket seems to be the brightest.*
> 
> This is another reason why the BJP has a greater future due to its generation next leaders. Regional parties are one-man shows with ageing satraps while the Congress has no gen-next leadership to speak of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finance minister Arun Jaitley and foreign minister Sushma Swaraj will be 72 in 2024. Photo: India Today*
> Which brings us back to the Yogi. *The media made Modi out to be a monster, but the electorate thumbed their nose at all manner of liberals and intellectuals. The media is currently making out Yogi to be a monster and you can be sure that the electorate doesn’t care one bit.
> 
> In fact, increasingly whoever the media calls a monster, the electorate looks to put them firmly in power.* If you don’t believe me then just look at Modi, #Brexit and US president Donald Trump. Even the pariah Geert Wilders came No. 2 in the Dutch polls and far right Marine Le Penn is a frontrunner in France.
> 
> The media frenzy around the Yogi has started and you can be sure he will get tonnes of publicity, no matter what. Yogi has already become quite high-profile. With the way it is going, he will end up becoming the most famous (or even infamous, it really doesn’t matter) leader in India after Modi.
> 
> *You can be sure that by the end of his term, every person in every village in the four corners of India will know who Yogi Adityanath is. That is priceless if you want to be a national grassroots leader. *Just ask Modi!
> 
> It’s not just style but substance. The media and #AdarshLiberals are showing you only one side of Yogi. Yogi entered the Lok Sabha at the age of 26, one of the youngest India has ever had, a bigger youth leader than Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi.
> 
> *At 44, two years younger than Pappu, he is already a five-time MP. He has been very active in the Lok Sabha, asking questions and participating in many fiery debates. If Pappu is one of the worst performing MPs, then Yogi is among the best.*
> 
> The Yogi is experienced and charismatic and very active in his constituency of Gorakhpur. He has been a regular visitor there and has been sorting out problems due to which his popularity has cut across caste and religious lines. That’s unlike the way Pappu has totally neglected Amethi.
> 
> Even before Yogi took over as UP CM, he was very popular among BJP leaders and UP voters and this popularity will now spread across India. Yogi is also a tough-as-nails hardliner. That has been presented as a disadvantage, but not in a state like UP which is reeling under a crime wave and decades of misgovernance.
> 
> *In fact, he has already hit the ground running. Eve-teasing is a huge problem in UP and while anti-Romeo squads are being presented as Draconian by the national media, they will gain great popularity at the ground level.
> 
> Illegal slaughterhouses encourage bad hygiene, cattle theft and are big money earners for certain corrupt leaders. The crackdown will prove to be popular among UP voters in the long run. Even if Yogi does an above-average job and gets re-elected in 2022, he automatically becomes a frontrunner.*
> 
> His hardliner status will also help him in another way.
> 
> You saw the moderate face of AB Vajpayee from 1996-2004, but he was hardly that. Till the 1980s, he was an out and out hardliner and many BJP supporters said he could be replaced only by another hardliner.
> 
> LK Advani proved his hardline credentials by his rath yatra and the subsequent Babri Masjid agitation. Advani succeeded Vajpayee, but pulled the latter out of retirement out as a moderate face for the allies. Modi got a hardline image after 2002 Godhra and succeeded Advani.
> 
> *In fact, there’s a thought process that only a true hardliner can lead the Sangh Parivar. That explains the Vajpayee-Advani-Modi succession. That explains why Jaitley and Sushma never really had a crack at prime ministership and Advani continued at the helm of affairs till 2013.*
> 
> Till 2017, Modi was the biggest hardliner in the pool that consisted his cabinet and BJP CMs. Not anymore! He has suddenly become No. 2.
> 
> All hail to Yogi, the No. 1 hardliner of the Sangh Parivar!



When you talk about modi we are talking about some one who has faced a Hostile media/CBI/SIT/Opposition parties/Internal BJP/ Intellectuals /American Visa denial and a bad PR worldwide for around 14 years and still emerged successful . Not many world leaders are around who can match the hostility faced by Modi and became successful let alone you compare him with anyone in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846704737865023490

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

Kudos to Air India. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846719698096001024

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

One Wicket Down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846706731803525120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846669245429645313

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...pms-awards-shortlist/articleshow/57881442.cms

Spectrum harmonisers, Bihar power districts & cashless transaction village in PM's awards shortlist 

Finally awards going to common people who deserve it to inspire others, unlike Congress where forwarded names were always rewarded.


The transparency curtain fell down within 2 weeks in Punjab.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...isters-to-use-beacon/articleshow/57877991.cms

Punjab government order allows CM Amarinder Singh, ministers to use beacon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DineshS

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846669245429645313



Loosing Bihar might be the best thing to have happened to BJP in a long time.
They have proven that they can win without muslims votes.
Nitish who pandering to Muslim votes, now realises there is a path to power without muslim votes.
Nitish is basically neutered, where as with BJP, he was emperor....Does he realize this fact? You bet he does..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Mission Tripura: The BJP is now eyeing a fourth North Eastern state*
*In this Left bastion, due for elections next year, the party has risen from a non-entity to chief Opposition party in the last four years.*





bjp.org
Arunabh Saikia

 Share
 Tweet
 Email
 Reddit
 Print

 Share
 Tweet
 Email
 Reddit
 Print


On the afternoon of March 10, the Swami Vivekananda multi-purpose stadium in Tripura’s capital Agartala was a sea of saffron. The Bharatiya Janata Party’s national general secretary, Ram Madhav, declared to the crowd that the party would oust the ruling Left Front in the Assembly elections next year.

The rally was an unusual sight in a state where the Communist Party of India (Marxist) has been in power for more than two decades, with all other political parties coming in a distant second. “There has not been a bigger political rally in recent times, not even by the communists,” claimed Biplab Deb, president of the BJP’s Tripura unit.

Over the last year, the BJP has made rapid advances in the North East, a region that has historically been outside its fold. In 2016, the party swept Assam, defeating Tarun Gogoi’s Congress government, in power for 15 years. In December, it formed the government in Arunachal Pradesh after 33 Peoples’ Party of Arunachal MLAs, led by Chief Minister Pema Khandu, joined the BJP. This month, after the Assembly elections, it cobbled together a majority in Manipur, ousting another three-term Congress chief minister, Okram Ibobi Singh.

The BJP seems to view Tripura as the next stop. “None of the parties have played the role of the Opposition in Tripura,” said Deb. “We have simply occupied that vacuum.”

*New party in town*
In the 60-seat Tripura Assembly, the Communist Party of India (Marxist) has an overwhelming majority with 51 seats. The rest are shared by the Trinamool Congress and the Congress, which have six and three legislators respectively. The Trinamool MLAs had won elections on Congress tickets but defected later.

In other words, the BJP was a non-entity in the state till as recently as the last Assembly elections, held in 2013. Its voteshare in those elections was 1.54%. In the 2014 general elections, which the BJP swept, the Communist Party of India (Marxist) won both the Lok Sabha seats in Tripura.

The first signs of a turnaround appeared in the 2015 Tripura Tribal Areas Autonomous District Council polls, the first major elections in the state after the 2014 Lok Sabha polls. Although the Left swept the elections, winning all seats, the BJP finished second in five seats – with a vote share of nearly 8%. It was ahead of the Congress. This was no small feat. The BJP’s surge ensured that the Left’s vote share was less than 50% – a decrease of more than 10% – which had never happened in the last 20 years.





A BJP meeting in Sepahijala district. (Photo credit: Arunabh Saikia).
*A close second*
That same year, in the bye-election to the two Assembly constituencies of Pratapgarh and Surmah, the BJP consolidated its new gains, finishing second after the Communist Party of India (Marxist) in both seats. It was comfortably ahead of the Congress, which had held the second position in the two constituencies previously.

Continuing its surge, the BJP finished a close second in bye-elections to the Barjala Assembly constituency in 2016 behind the Communist Party of India (Marxist), clocking over 36% of the total votes and significantly eating into the ruling party’s vote share.

“We have steadily moved from a 22% vote share in 2015 to 36% in 2016, proof of the fact that we are on the right track,” asserted Deb, adding that the people of Tripura were fed up with the Left and wanted a change. “People know that only the BJP can provide an alternative.”

*Red alert*
The Communist Party of India (Marxist) is wary of the BJP’s rise.

“We concede that the BJP is the main opponent now,” said Bijan Dhar, general secretary of the Tripura unit, at the party headquarters in Agartala. “The BJP is on a winning spree everywhere in the country. They are at the Centre, so we are aware we cannot underestimate them.”

As in the other northeastern states of Assam and Manipur, the BJP in Tripura has been importing leaders from other political parties to make up for the absence of recognisable party faces among its own ranks.

On March 22, almost the entire state unit of the Trinamool Congress – that is, 400 leaders, including 16 of the 65 state committee members of the party – joined the BJP. They were led by Ratan Chakraborty, former chairman of the Tripura unit of the Trinamool Congress.

The past few months have also seen a large-scale migration from the Congress to the BJP. Several youth leaders of the Indigenous People’s Forum of Tripura, the state’s oldest and most powerful tribal political formation, too, joined the BJP in large numbers late last year.

Veteran Congress leader and former Member of the state’s Legislative Assembly, Tapas Dey, acknowledged that the BJP had established itself as the primary opposition in Tripura. However, he said that the BJP still had a long way to go. “Even with their huge budgets, it will be difficult for them to match the CPI(M)’s sway over remote tribal constituencies,” he said.

*The tribal vote*
A third of Tripura’s 60-seat legislature is reserved for its large tribal population, who have historically been a Communist Party of India (Marxist) stronghold.

The BJP’s Deb, however, said that his visits to tribal areas have been promising. “The tribal people may not know about the BJP, but every household listens to Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s _Mann Ki Baat_,” he said, referring to the radio programme hosted by Modi.

Political analysts believe that a strategic alliance with the Indigenous People’s Front of Tripura could help the BJP make inroads into the state’s sizeable tribal population. Last August, the BJP was believed to be backing the tribal party during bye-polls for the Tripura Tribal Area Autonomous District Council. Violence broke out on the streets of Agartala on the day of the polls, with members of the Indigenous People’s Front of Tripura reviving the old ethnic demand for “Twipra land”.

Deb, however, said that there was no immediate plan to reach out to them. “The Indigenous People’s Forum of Tripura is a spent force, suffering from infighting,” he said.

Rajeswar Debbarma, a former legislator and a senior leader of the Indigenous People’s Front of Tripura, said there was no immediate plan to ally with the BJP and that the party, which is on the verge of a split, was trying to resolve its own issues first. “We will see when the time comes,” said Debbarma.

There are other factors working against such an alliance.

After many years of relative calm in the state, the proposed Citizenship (Amendment) Bill, 2016, has reignited fears among the state’s indigenous people, with tribal organisations claiming that it sought to undermine their political rights. The proposed amendment to the Citizenship Bill would grant Indian citizenship to Hindu migrants from Bangladesh after six years of residence in the state, even without documents.

The Communist Party of India’s Dhar accused the BJP of preying on the insecurities of the tribal population to advance its political aspirations in the state.





Biplab Deb, the president of the BJP's Tripura unit. (Photo credit: Arunabh Saikia).
*In campaign mode*
The BJP, buoyed by its electoral success in the rest of the country, senses an opening in Tripura. The party is now paying keen attention to the state.

Apart from Madhav, the chief ministers of two states, Sarbananda Sonowal of Assam and Pema Khandu of Arunachal Pradesh, attended the March 10 rally. A string of senior Union minsters visited the state in the last month to hold rallies. Himanta Biswa Sarma, the convener of the North-East Democratic Alliance and the party’s main political strategist in the region, has also been making frequent visits to the state. He is expected to spearhead the BJP’s 2018 Assembly election campaign here.

Social media professionals from the party’s successful campaign in the recent Uttarakhand elections have been camping in the state capital. A media war room has already been set up at the party headquarters in Agartala.

However, dislodging the Left, with its well-oiled party machinery and extensive cadre, will not be easy. The BJP has its work cut out.

_We welcome your comments at letters@scroll.in._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

DineshS said:


> Loosing Bihar might be the best thing to have happened to BJP in a long time.
> They have proven that they can win without muslims votes.
> Nitish who pandering to Muslim votes, now realises there is a path to power without muslim votes.
> Nitish is basically neutered, where as with BJP, he was emperor....Does he realize this fact? You bet he does..



Nitish had a sort of reality check when Shahabuddin came out and called him situational CM- and vowed to teach him a lesson- One thing I can tell about Nitish is that he doesn't take insult lightly- Its still hush-hush lets see what happens- underestimating Lalu would be a grave mistake here- He can kidnap JDU MLAs and prove majority in the Assembly- But that would mean handing Bihar on a platter to BJP- Whatever happens- the happiest party would be BJP in all this JDU have lost its credibility and its position as No1 party in Bihar- even If it was just for name only-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846938777792733185

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

@Robinhood Pandey humko maloom hai jannat ki haqeeqat. #Hypocrites 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847048353317838848

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

*Nitish Kumar For 2019, Says His Party. Lalu As Chankaya, Says His. And Congress?*
All India | Reported by Manish Kumar, Written by Suparna Singh | Updated: March 29, 2017 17:38 IST
 
by Taboola 
Sponsored Links 







Nitish Kumar became the centerpiece of maha-gathbandan or Grand Alliance with Lalu Yadav and Congress.

NEW DELHI/ PATNA: 
*HIGHLIGHTS*

Nitish Kumar should lead anti-BJP coalition, says his party
Some leaders from ally Lalu's party second the suggestion
Comments made in Bihar assembly, ally Congress not impressed

After Prime Minister Narendra Modi crushed it in Uttar Pradesh, delivering to his party a record win, opposition leaders are promoting a coalition of non-BJP parties as the primary need for the general election in 2019. Few have been faster to embrace that #RelationshipGoal than Chief Minister Nitish Kumar's Janata Dal United or JDU, whose leaders are aglow in the fact that it's Bihar that is being held up as the prototype for countering the BJP.

Yesterday, in the state legislature, Neeraj Kumar, a lawmaker from the Chief Minister's party said, "In the given situation, Nitish Kumar 's the most competent and credible face to lead an anti-BJP front." The suggestion was seconded by Illayas Husain, a leader from ally Lalu Yadav's party, who described Mr Kumar as Chandragupta, the emperor famous for good governance, and Lalu as Chanakya, the king's politically shrewd strategist.


In 2015, Mr Kumar, then seeking a third consecutive term, became the centerpiece of the now-storied _maha-gathbandan_ or Grand Alliance that entwined him with former rival Lalu and the Congress. Like in UP this year, the Prime Minister gave the BJP's campaign his all, commanding enormous audiences to his rallies and punting on serving as the face of the initiative -no presumptive Chief Minister was named. It was, however, the alliance that triumphed, serving the BJP a rare loss since it came to power at the centre in 2014.






A leader from Lalu Yadav's party described Nitish Kumar as Chandragupta and Mr Yadav as Chanakya.

However, the reaction to the 'Nitish for 2019' proposal from Mr Kumar's junior ally, the Congress, amounted to a giant hmmph. "All these talks are premature and only an act of sycophancy," said Ashok Chaudhary, who heads the party in Bihar and is a member of the cabinet. The Congress, rendered politically gaunt by a series of electoral losses, holds that its Vice President Rahul Gandhi, who led the party's disastrous bid of Uttar Pradesh, must soon be promoted to party chief, a post currently held by his mother Sonia Gandhi. Like Lalu, its equation with Mr Kumar has been tested by the Chief Minister's cheerleading of PM Modi's demonetization move, which was denounced by all opposition leaders except him.

Lalu and his wife, Rabri Devi, have recently been mooting a retirement plan not just for themselves but for the Chief Minister, stating that it's time for "younger leaders to take over", a naked petitioning of promotions for their sons who are ministers in the government.


----------



## noksss

*In a setback to the Kejriwal dispensation, Lieutenant Governor Anil Baijal has directed that Rs 97 crore be recovered from AAP that was allegedly "splurged" by the city government on advertisements in violation of the Supreme Court guidelines.*

Baijal also ordered an inquiry into the spending on advertisements projecting Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal and his party and asked the chief secretary to fix responsibility.

*The AAP will have to reimburse the money within a month.*


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ells-chief-secretary/articleshow/57897137.cms

Its high time Delhi is relieved from the below nonsense


----------



## Fireurimagination

GST a step closer to reality, Lok Sabha passes four supplementary bills

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Ashesh said:


> @Robinhood Pandey humko maloom hai jannat ki haqeeqat. #Hypocrites
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847048353317838848



I so desperately want him to perform above par and prove his critics and detractors (which includes myself) wrong.

If he indeed performs well in UP, not only will the UP return 70+ seats for BJP in 2019, but also destroy the whole stigma attached to appointing Sadhus as heads of states/governments!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

guyz don't miss it 
seriously funny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DineshS

kadamba-warrior said:


> but also destroy the whole stigma attached to appointing Sadhus as heads of states/governments!



That stigma has been shattered.
The sickular brigade is busy picking up the pieces and their first counter is MORE MUSLIM APPEASEMENT.

Most of India are Hindus, even if few have reservations, no one would for a second in their right mind believe a sadhu, who has no family, no material interests and incorruptible would perform worse than the clowns that have ruled India both as PM's and CM's..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847270901921890304


kadamba-warrior said:


> I so desperately want him to perform above par and prove his critics and detractors (which includes myself) wrong.
> 
> If he indeed performs well in UP, not only will the UP return 70+ seats for BJP in 2019, but also destroy the whole stigma attached to appointing Sadhus as heads of states/governments!



He has already taken lot of good steps. InshaAllah he'll do well. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847309834860978177

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DineshS

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847270901921890304
> 
> 
> He has already taken lot of good steps. InshaAllah he'll do well.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847309834860978177



Compare this Nautanki Delhi CM who tried to raise his own salary and got himself mansions, with extra AC's..
And he calls himself Aam Aadmi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847371245096128514

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847306344893890560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Bagho Main Bhar Hai, Delhi Main Chanda Chor Kejriwal Sarkar Hai! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847482525819813889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

DineshS said:


> Most of India are Hindus, even if few have reservations, no one would for a second in their right mind believe a sadhu, who has no family, no material interests and incorruptible would perform worse than the clowns that have ruled India both as PM's and CM's..



Agreed, but it is one thing to have a clean personal integrity or to have no material interests. It is quite another to perform well.

People like Manmohan Singh and AK Antony were personally (allegedly) incorruptible and clean. But look at the mess they presided over and MMS even turned blind eyes on the open looting in his own fcuking ministry. That's not even counting the lack of development the whole country suffered from.

I am skeptical but I really hope Yogi performs well. Else, people will lose trust for someone like him holding a high office.


----------



## IndoCarib

*Kejriwal Is A Worse Dictator Than Mayawati, Says MLA As Rebellion Rears Its Head In AAP
*
Bijwasan MLA Devinder Sehrawat says many AAP MLAs are in touch with other parties*. *
*
http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2017/03/30/aap-mla-claims-rebellion-afoot-against-kejriwal_a_22018485/*


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847522164169252864


IndoCarib said:


> *Kejriwal Is A Worse Dictator Than Mayawati, Says MLA As Rebellion Rears Its Head In AAP
> *
> Bijwasan MLA Devinder Sehrawat says many AAP MLAs are in touch with other parties*. *
> *
> http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2017/03/30/aap-mla-claims-rebellion-afoot-against-kejriwal_a_22018485/*



Bagho Main Bhar Hai! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847484869626155010

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TISSOT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847436289787875330


----------



## DineshS

TISSOT said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847436289787875330



Rats already know the ship is sinking.
BJP should be very weary of these people.....

Time for Hindus of Bengal to wage Jihad on mamta & TMC...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TISSOT

DineshS said:


> Rats already know the ship is sinking.
> BJP should be very weary of these people.....
> 
> Time for Hindus of Bengal to wage Jihad on mamta & TMC...



Hindus of bengal have long be deprived of a spine. They can only crawl, not fight. 

They will wait for a Robert Clive to free them and then celebrate Durga pooja. In absence of a strong white man, they will get either the communist of a Mamata banejree who is just as despotic. 

That is their fate and destiny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

TISSOT said:


> Hindus of bengal have long be deprived of a spine. They can only crawl, not fight.
> 
> They will wait for a Robert Clive to free them and then celebrate Durga pooja. In absence of a strong white man, they will get either the communist of a Mamata banejree who is just as despotic.
> 
> That is their fate and destiny.


When are elections in West Bengal?


----------



## DineshS

Soumitra said:


> When are elections in West Bengal?



3 years or so i think....
After LS elections..


----------



## TISSOT

Soumitra said:


> When are elections in West Bengal?



Its does not matter, BJP has no chance in Bengal. 

Best it can hope for is to get a few more MP seats for the next LS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

TISSOT said:


> Its does not matter, BJP has no chance in Bengal.
> 
> Best it can hope for is to get a few more MP seats for the next LS.


Come on from 0 seats to govt in Manipur.

Could anyone have expected that after 15 -20 years of no govt in UP BJP will have a 3/4th majority

BJP may not form the govt but definitely they can get good no of seats

When is the next elections in WB?


----------



## TISSOT

Soumitra said:


> Come one from 0 seats to govt in Manipur.
> 
> Could anyone have expected that after 15 -20 years of no govt in UP BJP will have a 3/4th majority
> 
> BJP may not form the govt but definitely they can get good no of seats
> 
> When is the next elections in WB?



What good is wining seats if you cannot form the govt. ? BJP continues to be political untouchables in bengal, especially when it comes to coalition govt.

Elections should be in 2019/20.


----------



## Ashesh

Bagho Main Bhar Hai, Delhi Main Chor Kejriwal Sarkar Hai! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847671864218353664


TISSOT said:


> What good is wining seats if you cannot form the govt. ? BJP continues to be political untouchables in bengal, especially when it comes to coalition govt.
> 
> Elections should be in 2019/20.



BJP can replace Left & INC in Bengal & become the 2nd Largest-Opposition Party in WB.

Taking on Jihadi Didi is going to be tough nut to crack.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TISSOT

List of states where Hindus are in Minority but do not enjoy "minority status" 

Who will highlight this discrimination against hindus ? Why is the BJP strangely silent abut this ? 
Why is there no national policy regarding this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DineshS

http://zeenews.india.com/delhi/delhi-cm-arvind-kejriwal-run-spy-unit-under-cbi-lens-1991604.html

This man screwed every single resident of Delhi, royally.
What a travesty that people bought into this snake oil seller..


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847725220756504576

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Saina Nehwal vs PV Sindhu LIVE atm.


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847820927265943553

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Hope he's already been taken to task.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847859448123187200
Looks like Kejri finally realized where he is going wrong!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847725220756504576



Such a welcome change in BJP's attitude from the days of meek AB Vajpayee. Not only did they steal the government in Goa but also thumb their noses at Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Lol.. #PappuDiwas trending top!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848049503269793796

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

Typically . Indian mentality.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*After PM Order, Crackdown On Shell Companies Begins Across 100 Cities!*

http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/after-...ross-100-cities-1676030?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Śakra

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848049503269793796



We all know what the SC will do, they will defer the answer to triple talaq to the legislature.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> *After PM Order, Crackdown On Shell Companies Begins Across 100 Cities!*
> 
> http://m.ndtv.com/india-news/after-...ross-100-cities-1676030?pfrom=home-topstories




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848098265396424704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848100507470110721

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Śakra said:


> We all know what the SC will do, they will defer the answer to triple talaq to the legislature.



It was Supreme Court which ask Central Government to give it's view on Triple Talaq. I'm confident, SC will abolished this Medieval Law. 

This law Could have been abolished in 1990's.Thanks to Rajiv Gandhu. He didn't let it happen. 



Robinhood Pandey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848098265396424704
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848100507470110721



Mota Bhai, sabki band baja raha hai. Modi has taken away Chola of Imandari from Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Ashesh said:


> It was Supreme Court which ask Central Government to give it's view on Triple Talaq. I'm confident, SC will abolished this Medieval Law.



Don't hold your breath. What I don't understand is why when they have a country created for them they decided to stay in India and force this dehumanizing talaq system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Śakra said:


> Don't hold your breath. What I don't understand is why when they have a country created for them they decided to stay in India and force this dehumanizing talaq system.



They stayed in India because they didn't had money to travel to Pakistan. They didn't stay hear out of love.

Blame Nehru & Gandhi for Appeasement Policies which are cursed to our County since 15 August, 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Ashesh said:


> They stayed in India because they didn't had money to travel to Pakistan. They didn't stay hear out of love.



Partition should have been complete. All Dharmics to India and all muslims to pakistan and bahgladosh. It would have saved us so much headache.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ashesh said:


> It was Supreme Court which ask Central Government to give it's view on Triple Talaq. I'm confident, SC will abolished this Medieval Law.
> 
> This law Could have been abolished in 1990's.Thanks to Rajiv Gandhu. He didn't let it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Mota Bhai, sabki band baja raha hai. Modi has taken away Chola of Imandari from Kejriwal.


Collegium judges do not have the balls to be bold! They are only good at issuing ban on majority traditions like Jallikattu, Kambala etc! They will pass the buck to the Parliament when it comes to sickular issues like 3talaq, UCC etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ashesh

Śakra said:


> Partition should have been complete. All Dharmics to India and all muslims to pakistan and bahgladosh. It would have saved us so much headache.



Partition Hum Sharminda Hai Tere Kaatil Zinda Hai. 



JanjaWeed said:


> Collegium judges do not have the balls to be bold! They are only good at issuing ban on majority traditions like Jallikattu, Kambala etc! They will pass the buck to the Parliament when it comes to sickular issues like 3talaq, UCC etc..



TT will be abolished by the Supreme Court. Let's wait & watch for few days. 

I agree with you on UCC that needs to be implimented through Parliament.

BJP will have Majority in RS by 2018. If Modi gets another term with Majority. He can work on implementing UCC & abolish Article 370.

If he can't do it, no one can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Monk has innovative ideas then so called Engineer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848178411243745281

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848213199287484417

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848213199287484417



meanwhile in intolerant yogi's raj


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848111872427556864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

Robinhood Pandey said:


> meanwhile in intolerant yogi's raj
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848111872427556864



I think Yogi was aware in advance that he'd be Next CM of UP. Hence, he's hitting Sixes & Fours since day one. 

AY, Azam Bhainsa Khan & others have plundered UP's resources in 5 years. Lot many scams will come out of closet.


----------



## Ashesh

Bagho Main Bhar Hai, Delhi Main Imandar Sarkar Hai! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848246466405572608
Hallelujah, Praise The Lord. In no time he miraculously morphs from DeMon data doyen to EVM expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Nilgiri said:


> Wow you got banned after such a long time afloat


Thodi zyada ho gayi thi us andheri raat ko :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## temujin

Ashesh said:


> Bagho Main Bhar Hai, Delhi Main Imandar Sarkar Hai!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848246466405572608
> Hallelujah, Praise The Lord. In no time he miraculously morphs from DeMon data doyen to EVM expert.



*Kejriwal spreads another lie in desperation to prove EVM tampering

*
BSP supremo Mayawati might have gone silent over her allegations that BJP won Uttar Pradesh elections due to EVM (Electronic Voting Machine) tampering, but AAP supremo Arvind Kejriwal is in no mood to accept defeat and move on.

Starting around last midnight, Kejriwal and his team are working overtime to spread a news that an EVM, equipped with VVPAT (voter verified paper audit trail) system, had been registering votes in favour of BJP regardless of the button one pressed on the machine.

VVPAT is a system where the machine prints a paper slip after a voter presses the button on EVM. The voter physically verifies if the paper slip has the name and symbol of the same party (and candidate) he voted for, and if satisfied, he proceeds to deposit the slip in a ballot box. The paper slips can be counted if EVM numbers are disputed. This system is being planned to be used more and more in upcoming elections.

By the time of writing this report, Kejriwal had tweeted and re-tweeted at least 15 times, referring to the same incident of VVPAT EVM voting in favour of BJP, which allegedly happened in Bhind region of Madhya Pradesh where a bye-election to an assembly seat is scheduled to take place.

Here is one sample tweet by Kejriwal:

The video shared by Kejriwal is of a ‘news report’ by a TV channel called _Samay_, where it is being alleged that the EVM printed slips in favour of ‘lotus’ (BJP) and the Chief Electoral Officer of Madhya Pradesh “warned” the journalists not to report about it.

Various tweets referring to the same incident has by now been shared by various leaders of AAP, including Deputy CM of Delhi Manish Sisodia, and by many AAP supporters who are claiming this to be the ultimate proof that EVMs are tampered with. Some of these tweets were re-tweeted by Kejriwal to convince everyone about the veracity of the report and claims.

Kejriwal also shared a “video proof” by re-tweeting the following tweet by a journalist, who for all practical purposes acts like an AAP worker:

If one looks at the video shared by the so-called journalist, one can clearly see that the Chief Electoral Officer is jokingly warning the journalists. It is only expected of her, as allegations of EVM tampering have been reduced to a joke by likes of Kejriwal. Her mock warning was twisted as real warning, as if to hide some “scam”, by some journalists and political parties.

Intrigued by such claims, we decided to take a look at various sources to ascertain what exactly had happened*, *and this is what we found:


The Chief Electoral Officer of Madhya Pradesh, Saleena Singh, was inspecting the EVM in presence of journalists and representatives of political parties ahead of the assembly by-election.
When she pressed button no. 4 to check the machine, the VVPAT printed a slip that showed that the vote had been registered in favour of BJP.
This led to everyone’s amusement in wake of all the allegations of EVM tampering in favour of BJP*. *Saleena Singh then used this occasion to warn the journalists in jest, and the video clearly shows everyone is laughing.
As it was the case, button number 4 was assigned to BJP and Ms Singh coincidentally happened to press that first.
Ms Singh then proceeded to press other buttons, and the associated VVPAT prints showed names and symbols of other parties, which is how it should be.
The above chain of incidents, which took place yesterday, is confirmed by local reports in _Nai Duniya_, _Dainik Bhaskar_, and _Patrika_ newspapers.

However, _Bhaskar_ and _Patrika_ had misleading headlines. A print report in _Bhaskar_ even claimed that ‘lotus’ came out twice after pressing different buttons in succession. A clipping of the same report is being shared by many AAP and Congress supporters, but the report on their website confirms that the second button returned slip in favour of a non-BJP party. The report also confirms that the Chief Electoral Officer was ‘threatening’ the media in jest, yet their headline makes it appear as if she was serious while threatening.

_UPDATE: After our report, Bhaskar changed their online report (unfortunately we didn’t take a screenshot) to propagate the theory being spread by AAP and Congress supporters. Their misleading report is now being treated as source for similar reports by other media organisations, while ignoring other reports that contradict this version. Following are the screenshots of the Nai Duniya and Patrika reports respectively, which confirms that different buttons returned different party symbols (screenshots are being uploaded just in case those reports are also changed, although they have not been changed till 4.30 PM today):

UPDATE 2: One of our readers on Twitter had taken the screenshot of the original Dainik Bhaskar report, and one can see how they changed their own report to support the claims of Kejriwal. The original report had said that symbol of another political party came out when the EVM button was pressed for the second time:_

_As it appears, the Congress members started crying foul the moment first vote coincidentally showed BJP. The subsequent votes, which showed that the EVM was working correctly, were not only ignored by the Congress party, but even by some sections of the media, who twisted the entire episode and the light-hearted behaviour of the Chief Electoral Officer to create a controversy.

What was started by Congress and sarcasm-challenged cum fact-free media, was then picked up online by AAP supporters, and finally by AAP supremo himself. As you read this report, AAP is working full time spreading the above misinformation on social media and elsewhere.

Unfortunately, the hunger for power in some leaders have gone to an extent where they now don’t care for facts or nuances and would do anything to create unrest and weaken people’s faith in democratic processes and institutions.
*
http://www.opindia.com/2017/04/kejriwal-spreads-another-lie-in-desperation-to-prove-evm-tampering/
*
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

Yo Yo Satinder in Trouble. President soon gonna make announcement on 21 other Mla's. Bagho Main Bhar Hai! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847666754281062402

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Lier Kejriwal! Trying to fool people of Delhi! 







New India. Mera Desh Badal Raha Hai!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848115270556147712

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

Cow Deplomacy by Pappu ki Daadi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Good Choice by BJP. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848470030320885760

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ashesh said:


> Good Choice by BJP.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848470030320885760


would be fun watching him defend Modi & BJP now... 
nonetheless good addition though..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ashesh

JanjaWeed said:


> would be fun watching him defend Modi & BJP now...
> nonetheless good addition though..



He'd defend better than Shazia Ilmi.  it would be joy him defending Yogi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

ECI finds no Merit In AAP EVM Tampering allegation, One more Slap on the Chubby Cheeks of Kujliwal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> would be fun watching him defend Modi & BJP now...
> nonetheless good addition though..





Ashesh said:


> Good Choice by BJP.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848470030320885760




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848513399545667585

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Aa Dekhain zaraa Kimain Kitna hai dum


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848499632909037570
Aukaat ka pata chalta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ashesh said:


> ECI finds no Merit In AAP EVM Tampering allegation, One more Slap on the Chubby Cheeks of Kujliwal


Pathetic how MSM trying to give credence to Kejri's argument instead of exposing his fraudulent allegation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848539191113904132

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Robinhood Pandey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848513399545667585




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848544409327030276


----------



## Ashesh

JanjaWeed said:


> Pathetic how MSM trying to give credence to Kejri's argument instead of exposing his fraudulent allegation!



He sends 500+ crores on Advertisements. Hence, MSM helping their Client. MSM couldn't fool UPites Or Punjabis & they should fail elsewhere. Can't comment on Delhities - Chut*ye hain.


----------



## Ashesh

Bagho Main Bhar Hai! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848567318703558656


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848576766771736576
  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848569608005201920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848362262913875968
Intelligentsia stoop so low that they even trivialize molestation and harassment of women. If such tweet had come from a rightwinger , people would question his/her upbringing. Krishna was a eve teaser !  Why is the media not outraged ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

Why BJP rise in Manipur will change North-East India for the good
The beautiful north-eastern states of India have faced decay, misrule and extremism for decades. The region comprising seven states has all potentials to become as developed as the western parts of the country and also a global tourism destination. The seven states have been ruled mostly by the Congress party since independence, with an exception of Tripura. Despite dominating in the region as well as the Centre for most of the years since 1947, the Congress party has failed to create an environment conducive for development and ending poverty.

Consider this: An economic blockade imposed by the United Naga Council on Imphal-Dimapur and Imphal-Silchar roads have skyrocketed the prices of basic commodities like cooking gas and petrol. But the sitting Congress government in Manipur has not been able to solve this crisis, even as people of the state continue to suffer. As per Niti Aayog estimates, the per capita income in Manipur is just around Rs 24,000, which may have further contracted in the last 10 years.

The poverty and unemployment in the North East are not just limited to Manipur also but spread in other states of the region as well. But all of this is on the verge of change with the rapid rise of Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) in the region. The party is now ruling in Assam and Arunachal Pradesh. If exit polls are to be believed, the saffron party may beat the Congress. One may claim that BJP would be the same as Congress. But then, here’s a catch.
In a democracy, change of government always gives a push to development as the new party coming to power wants to keep the voters impressed for long. We no longer live in a time when parties and their leaders can take the voters for granted and carry on with their dirty tactics. Voters are now wise and assertive.

In his election rally in Manipur, Prime Minister Narendra Modi had assured people of the state that the BJP government would take measures to end the economic blockade and correct the wrongs committed by the Congress.

More than the assurance, Modi faces the challenge to change the notion in Manipur, or in fact entire north-east, that politicians are essentially corrupt. Considering the way, PM Modi has been leading the Centre in the last 2.5 years, it can be expected that he would do everything to ensure he will help people realise all his assurances.
http://www.financialexpress.com/ele...-change-north-east-india-for-the-good/581747/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Ashesh said:


> ECI finds no Merit In AAP EVM Tampering allegation, One more Slap on the Chubby Cheeks of Kujliwal





JanjaWeed said:


> Pathetic how MSM trying to give credence to Kejri's argument instead of exposing his fraudulent allegation!



Wonder if it is just a face saving measure to help keep the AAP flock together or they seriously believe the sh*t that comes out of their leader's mouth.

Either way, I think it will only help Modi in the next elections - since these parties are busy blaming the EVM's instead of introspecting the reason for their spectacular defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

kadamba-warrior said:


> Wonder if it is just a face saving measure to help keep the AAP flock together or they seriously believe the sh*t that comes out of their leader's mouth.
> 
> Either way, I think it will only help Modi in the next elections - since these parties are busy blaming the EVM's instead of introspecting the reason for their spectacular defeat.



Pranab Da might disqualify his 21 Mla's in few days. He's preparing to Play Victim's card. 

We challenged Modi's EC, EC ne hamare Mla's disqualify kar diye. Modi @$@$ EC @$@$#

If rumours are to be believed. He sold each ticket for 7 crore in Punjab. This is the way to console those who paid 7cr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848754416480026624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848362262913875968
> Intelligentsia stoop so low that they even trivialize molestation and harassment of women. If such tweet had come from a rightwinger , people would question his/her upbringing. Krishna was a eve teaser !  Why is the media not outraged ??



Outrage seriously bro? see what the so called champions of women rights have to say about triple talaq


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790480506500505600
No outrage bcoz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838319118537351168

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

Delhities paying crores for the simple of Kejriwal & his ilks 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848892692473847808

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Lalu’s son launches DSS to counter RSS*

“_Abhi to yeh trailer hai… puri picture baki hai_ [this is just a trailer, the complete picture is yet to come],” Tej Pratap Yadav, Bihar Health Minister and elder son of RJD chief Lalu Prasad, said on Sunday, while announcing the formation of the *Dharmanirpeksha (Secular) Sevak Sangh (DSS),* a youth organisation, to counter the Rashtriys Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS).







Since when the secular color is green !?!? And what is with the OM sign on a green background

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Crixus

Thanks to Nitish Kumar to give breathing air to these clowns ....... but still Biharis are better then delhities


IndoCarib said:


> *Lalu’s son launches DSS to counter RSS*
> 
> “_Abhi to yeh trailer hai… puri picture baki hai_ [this is just a trailer, the complete picture is yet to come],” Tej Pratap Yadav, Bihar Health Minister and elder son of RJD chief Lalu Prasad, said on Sunday, while announcing the formation of the *Dharmanirpeksha (Secular) Sevak Sangh (DSS),* a youth organisation, to counter the Rashtriys Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS).
> 
> View attachment 388426
> 
> 
> 
> Since when the secular color is green !?!? And what is with the OM sign on a green background

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

IndoCarib said:


> *Lalu’s son launches DSS to counter RSS*
> 
> “_Abhi to yeh trailer hai… puri picture baki hai_ [this is just a trailer, the complete picture is yet to come],” Tej Pratap Yadav, Bihar Health Minister and elder son of RJD chief Lalu Prasad, said on Sunday, while announcing the formation of the *Dharmanirpeksha (Secular) Sevak Sangh (DSS),* a youth organisation, to counter the Rashtriys Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS).
> 
> View attachment 388426
> 
> 
> 
> Since when the secular color is green !?!? And what is with the OM sign on a green background



Congress has also launched RSS like Organisation. 

@IndoCarib 

http://m.economictimes.com/news/pol...fit-to-help-congress/articleshow/57896542.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

All Christians are equal, but some Christians are more equal than others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848551278292615169

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Crixus

Thanks to Delhi for giving him chance 


ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848551278292615169

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848362262913875968
> Intelligentsia stoop so low that they even trivialize molestation and harassment of women. If such tweet had come from a rightwinger , people would question his/her upbringing. Krishna was a eve teaser !  Why is the media not outraged ??


Fcuk the media, no one cares about what journalists cry about in media. Drag these bastards to courts and we will see them all shut the F up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

At Modi Government pisses me a lot. Why can't they take action against NDTV Dolt(s)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848938147920592898

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## James-bond

*Centre to identify, arrest and deport Rohingya Muslims*
Bharti Jain| TNN | Updated: Apr 4, 2017, 02.50 AM IST
*HIGHLIGHTS*

According to a senior home ministry official, there are an estimated 40,000 Rohingyas in India
In a meeting, government discussed a mechanism for their detection, arrest and deportation





File photo shows Rohingya Muslims in a camp

NEW DELHI: The Centre is working on identifying Rohingya Muslims who have entered the country from Myanmar over the past 5-7 years and are staying illegally in various pockets including Jammu, for likely arrest and deportation under the Foreigners Act.

According to a senior home ministry official, there are an estimated 40,000 Rohingyas who, after being disowned by Buddhist Myanmar, had fled their homes and crossed over to India to take refuge here. They follow three infiltration routes for entering India; by sea, via Bangladesh border (there are around 3 lakh Rohingyas living in Bangladesh) and via Chin area on Myanmar border.

Around 5,500-5,700 of the Rohingya immigrants are based in Jammu alone, though the home ministry fears the number may be 10,000-11,000 if a true count is taken. This, an officer of the central security establishment conceded, is an unusually high percentage of the all-India figure.

Union home secretary Rajiv Mehrishi chaired a meeting here on Monday to make an assessment of the illegal Rohingya settlers in the country and discuss a mechanism for their detection, arrest and deportation. The meeting was attended by J&K chief secretary and DGP, joint secretary (J&K) in MHA and senior BSF and intelligence officers.

Though United Nations Human Rights Commission has recognised around 14,000 Rohingya Muslims living in India as 'refugees', a government official said India does not accept the status conferred by the UN body as the 'refugees' are merely foreigners who have entered the country illegally.

This, as per Indian law, is a violation of the Foreigners Act, which provides for detection, arrest, prosecution and deportation of "illegal immigrants".

While the policy on detection and likely deportation of Rohingyas is still being firmed up, an official said their deportation may not be an easy affair considering that Myanmar does not accept them as its citizens and calls them "Bengali interlopers".


Rohingya Muslims living here are not found to be linked to any terror activity, despite Lashker-e-Taiba founder Hafiz Saeed having referred to them as "brothers" and spoken against their prosecution in Myanmar. But the security agencies say they may be more prone to radicalisation than Indian Muslims and could pose a threat in the future


 Finally BJP kicking out these filthy Rohingya muslims ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

James-bond said:


> *Centre to identify, arrest and deport Rohingya Muslims*
> Bharti Jain| TNN | Updated: Apr 4, 2017, 02.50 AM IST
> *HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> According to a senior home ministry official, there are an estimated 40,000 Rohingyas in India
> In a meeting, government discussed a mechanism for their detection, arrest and deportation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File photo shows Rohingya Muslims in a camp
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Centre is working on identifying Rohingya Muslims who have entered the country from Myanmar over the past 5-7 years and are staying illegally in various pockets including Jammu, for likely arrest and deportation under the Foreigners Act.
> 
> According to a senior home ministry official, there are an estimated 40,000 Rohingyas who, after being disowned by Buddhist Myanmar, had fled their homes and crossed over to India to take refuge here. They follow three infiltration routes for entering India; by sea, via Bangladesh border (there are around 3 lakh Rohingyas living in Bangladesh) and via Chin area on Myanmar border.
> 
> Around 5,500-5,700 of the Rohingya immigrants are based in Jammu alone, though the home ministry fears the number may be 10,000-11,000 if a true count is taken. This, an officer of the central security establishment conceded, is an unusually high percentage of the all-India figure.
> 
> Union home secretary Rajiv Mehrishi chaired a meeting here on Monday to make an assessment of the illegal Rohingya settlers in the country and discuss a mechanism for their detection, arrest and deportation. The meeting was attended by J&K chief secretary and DGP, joint secretary (J&K) in MHA and senior BSF and intelligence officers.
> 
> Though United Nations Human Rights Commission has recognised around 14,000 Rohingya Muslims living in India as 'refugees', a government official said India does not accept the status conferred by the UN body as the 'refugees' are merely foreigners who have entered the country illegally.
> 
> This, as per Indian law, is a violation of the Foreigners Act, which provides for detection, arrest, prosecution and deportation of "illegal immigrants".
> 
> While the policy on detection and likely deportation of Rohingyas is still being firmed up, an official said their deportation may not be an easy affair considering that Myanmar does not accept them as its citizens and calls them "Bengali interlopers".
> 
> 
> Rohingya Muslims living here are not found to be linked to any terror activity, despite Lashker-e-Taiba founder Hafiz Saeed having referred to them as "brothers" and spoken against their prosecution in Myanmar. But the security agencies say they may be more prone to radicalisation than Indian Muslims and could pose a threat in the future
> 
> 
> Finally BJP kicking out these filthy Rohingya muslims ...



I won't celebrate prematurely on this one, I want to see some action taken before praising this move.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> I won't celebrate prematurely on this one, I want to see some action taken before praising this move.


True. JaaT maraa tab jaaniye jab terahvee ho jaaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Je baat !!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848804793619492864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

This should put end the drama of dolt & like minded Parties:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849112180276568064

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## James-bond

ranjeet said:


> I won't celebrate prematurely on this one, I want to see some action taken before praising this move.



More Muslims less votes for BJP so they are forced to deliver their promises(kick out BD/Rohingya muslims). Even i am also skeptical about this but we don't have a choice except BJP/Modi.


----------



## Ashesh

While Media Dolts were debating Yogi, Meat Bla Bla... Modi Sarkar has tightened the nose on she'll companies. Big fishes gonna fall.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849132883340140548
Acche Din?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

James-bond said:


> More Muslims less votes for BJP so they are forced to deliver their promises(kick out BD/Rohingya muslims). Even i am also skeptical about this but we don't have a choice except BJP/Modi.


BJP/Modi no doubt are making the right noises but whether they walk the talk is something yet to be seen.



Ashesh said:


> This should put end the drama of dolt & like minded Parties:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849112180276568064



When the only purpose of questioning EVM is Drama, nothing will put an end to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> When the only purpose of questioning EVM is Drama, nothing will put an end to it.



I want him to continue his drama. The more drama he does, the better for rest of India. He'd get Exposed more. The INC Hindu voters would desert him.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ashesh

Arvind Kejriwal: To make EVM Tamper proof we should make EVM software public. I seriously doubt if he's from IIT, we need to check his degree immediately .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Ashesh said:


> At Modi Government pisses me a lot. Why can't they take action against NDTV Dolt(s)
> 
> View attachment 388498



NDTV has always offered multiple service to the clients be it NGO services , Money Laundering , electing central minsters and off course talking against India along with behaving like a news channel sometimes too


----------



## Ashesh

Odisha music to ears. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849155917123772416


noksss said:


> NDTV has always offered multiple service to the clients be it NGO services , Money Laundering , electing central minsters and off course talking against India along with behaving like a news channel sometimes too



Modi Government is aware of this. However, it's not doing anything against NDTV.

New India. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848997645326716929

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

ranjeet said:


> Je baat !!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848804793619492864



scary to think we have members on this forum with the same mentality.


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849228912546775040


Śakra said:


> scary to think we have members on this forum with the same mentality.



He's been Sarcastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849169601149775872
@ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @JanjaWeed @Nair saab @Soumitra


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849197124021624832

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849250770553683968


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849250770553683968


Congress Ka Haath Jaganath.


----------



## ranjeet

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849169601149775872



These scenes are beautiful and heart warming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849254814710214656


ranjeet said:


> These scenes are beautiful and heart warming.



True. Jihadi Didi had banned Ram Navami in certain part of West Bangladesh.

Hindus are defying her ani hindu practices & raylling behind BJP. BJP is making inroads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

@ranjeet bhai western UP mein BJP ka kaisa raha kahi specific western UP ke results nahi mile aur jatton ka abhi kya haal hai ?


ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849250770553683968


----------



## Ashesh

Crixus said:


> @ranjeet bhai western UP mein BJP ka kaisa raha kahi specific western UP ke results nahi mile aur jatton ka abhi kya haal hai ?



BJP won 90% seats in 1st Phase & Jaats voted overwhelmingly for BJP. Samajwadi Patrakar spread lies about Jaats voting for RLD. 

@Crixus 

Phase-wise BJP+ 66/73; 50/67; 55/69; 44/53; 45/52; 33/49; 32/40

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crixus

Thanks buddy , hopefully in Parliamentry election in 2019 they will do the same. RLD is just another family enterprise


Ashesh said:


> BJP won 90% seats in 1st Phase & Jaats voted overwhelmingly for BJP. Samajwadi Patrakar spread lies about Jaats voting for RLD.
> 
> @Crixus
> 
> Phase-wise BJP+ 66/73; 50/67; 55/69; 44/53; 45/52; 33/49; 32/40


----------



## Ashesh

Crixus said:


> Thanks buddy , hopefully in Parliamentry election in 2019 they will do the same. RLD is just another family enterprise



I BJP fulfills the promises made to Jaats, they are not going to desert them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crixus

buddy in Haryana , congress turned the small protests which were regular thing in Feb and March month into a bloody mess ...... I am worried if they did it again Jats will vote for Congis will be cornered .... hope they learn try to think as per new realities  .....


Ashesh said:


> I BJP fulfills the promises made to Jaats, they are not going to desert them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Crixus said:


> @ranjeet bhai western UP mein BJP ka kaisa raha kahi specific western UP ke results nahi mile aur jatton ka abhi kya haal hai ?



Deoband mein BJP ka MLA hai ab, ab isse zaada specific kya ho sakta hai and RLD ki 1 seat aayi hai western UP se. Jaats are still miffed at BJP regarding quota but are willing to give a bit of long rope to them. New OBC commission has been a positive step forward but we are getting impatient.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849268845835628544
Waving Loan is disprin. Hope govt finds a way & makes lives of Farmers better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Ashesh said:


> I BJP fulfills the promises made to Jaats, they are not going to desert them.


Jaats were mostly split between INLD and Congress in Haryana and BJP's Sonipat MLA Saini has angered jaats with his nonsense and we might support BJP for Modi at center but local leaders must be kept in line if BJP wants to rule Haryana for second term.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Here's another Master Stroke :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849264078300233735

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Wah ..... kya Imaandaar Sarkar hai !!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849270098191818752

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Para 9 is a S.L.A.P. on AAPtards. 

@Prometheus Veere how are you? Haven't seen @Juggernautjatt for days now. Veere, ki hal chal?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

*The phoenix moment for Cong, other liberal parties has come: Salman Khurshid | Opinion*
ANALYSIS Updated: Apr 04, 2017 15:26 IST





‘Recall heritage of love, tolerance’: As new India rises, a father pens open letter to daughter






Talks of joining BJP ‘baseless’, says Mulayam’s ‘chhoti bahu’ Aparna Yadav
Samajwadi Party leader and former Uttar Pradesh chief minister Akhilesh Yadav lost the election and we lost India despite impressive records of development. Ours was obfuscated by foisting a shadow of corruption and Yadav was burdened with an exaggerated allegation of messy law and order. Yet no voter seems to have cared to question the unwarranted misery of demonetisation and Swachh Bharat Abhiyan continued to be mocked by mounds of garbage all around us.

The visionary manifesto of the Congress was of no interest to anyone. Our past record of citizen-centric schemes such as the RTE, RTI, MGNREGA, farm loan waiver, to name but a few, was not even mentioned. Truthfully the talk of development was a smokescreen for two frightening dimensions of public policy: To rewrite our past; and to redesign our future. The war that has been waged is not for growth and development as ingredients of justice, but as instruments of dominance of social choice. Ironically, the social justice movement, that only a few years ago, under the banner of Mandal looked invincible, has crumbled in the face of “sab ka saath, sab ka vikas”.

If the EVM issue is not to be taken seriously as seems the case now, the support for the BJP across castes and classes is unprecedented, upsetting the cosy caste havens of the SP and Bahujan Samaj Party. But this could this be a blessing in disguise and the beginning of serious maturing of democratic attitudes in UP? Or will there be a similar backlash a few years on that will bring back the forces of social justice with a vengeance?


Anything is possible. Carefully crafted class conflict obscured by a cynically chosen common enemy cannot last indefinitely; nor can the impact of doling out everything to everyone. Beware the wrath of the citizen who feels betrayed, particularly when alibis of failure run out.

Read more






UP CM Yogi Adityanath’s appointment and decisions have trapped Oppn and liberals





Yogi Adityanath’s anointment will consolidate resurgent Hindu vote bank in UP
All this does not mean that the Congress and other centrist-to-Left parties need to do nothing but wait. This is the phoenix moment to work not just for political revival but a renaissance in our society. Generations that did not participate in the Independence movement and, therefore, have taken freedom for granted will discover its value. Freedom of the mind and soul, the most cherished of freedoms, is what we have to collectively preserve and protect.

Those who foolishly believe that the India we know has no concern for this freedom, do not know India, no matter they call it Bharat or Hindustan. There will indeed be a new India but the narrative will be authored by the inheritors of freedom and freedom fighters of tomorrow. Let the gauntlet be picked up and the battle joined in right earnest.

_Salman Khurshid is a Congress leader and former Union minister_

_The views expressed are personal_


----------



## Crixus

Bhai Sonipat ki MLA Kavita Jain hai ... that saini is MP from Kurukshetra

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kavita_Jain
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raj_Kumar_Saini


ranjeet said:


> Jaats were mostly split between INLD and Congress in Haryana and BJP's Sonipat MLA Saini has angered jaats with his nonsense and we might support BJP for Modi at center but local leaders must be kept in line if BJP wants to rule Haryana for second term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

lol galti se mistake ho gaya 


Crixus said:


> Bhai Sonipat ki MLA Kavita Jain hai ... that saini is MP from Kurukshetra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

ranjeet said:


> Deoband mein BJP ka MLA hai ab, ab isse zaada specific kya ho sakta hai and RLD ki 1 seat aayi hai western UP se. Jaats are still miffed at BJP regarding quota but are willing to give a bit of long rope to them. New OBC commission has been a positive step forward but we are getting impatient.





Crixus said:


> @ranjeet bhai western UP mein BJP ka kaisa raha kahi specific western UP ke results nahi mile aur jatton ka abhi kya haal hai ?



Jaats did cause some harm to BJP in 1st phase-reason why It lost key seats like Kiarana, Meerut cant- But anger was almost gone in 2nd phase-



ranjeet said:


> Jaats were mostly split between INLD and Congress in Haryana and BJP's Sonipat MLA Saini has angered jaats with his nonsense and we might support BJP for Modi at center but local leaders must be kept in line if BJP wants to rule Haryana for second term.



I think a non-Jaat CM in Haryana is a big issue among Jaats- Jayant Ch- was claiming to set Jaat CMs in UP, Rajasthan, Delhi and Haryana it is another thing that he got only one seat chappraulli- that too by a small margin-


----------



## Ashesh

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Jaats did cause some harm to BJP in 1st phase-reason why It lost key seats like Kiarana, Meerut cant- But anger was almost gone in 2nd phase-



I second that BJP won 66/73 in 1st Phase. 

















Soumitra said:


> *The phoenix moment for Cong, other liberal parties has come: Salman Khurshid | Opinion*
> ANALYSIS Updated: Apr 04, 2017 15:26 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Recall heritage of love, tolerance’: As new India rises, a father pens open letter to daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talks of joining BJP ‘baseless’, says Mulayam’s ‘chhoti bahu’ Aparna Yadav
> Samajwadi Party leader and former Uttar Pradesh chief minister Akhilesh Yadav lost the election and we lost India despite impressive records of development. Ours was obfuscated by foisting a shadow of corruption and Yadav was burdened with an exaggerated allegation of messy law and order. Yet no voter seems to have cared to question the unwarranted misery of demonetisation and Swachh Bharat Abhiyan continued to be mocked by mounds of garbage all around us.
> 
> The visionary manifesto of the Congress was of no interest to anyone. Our past record of citizen-centric schemes such as the RTE, RTI, MGNREGA, farm loan waiver, to name but a few, was not even mentioned. Truthfully the talk of development was a smokescreen for two frightening dimensions of public policy: To rewrite our past; and to redesign our future. The war that has been waged is not for growth and development as ingredients of justice, but as instruments of dominance of social choice. Ironically, the social justice movement, that only a few years ago, under the banner of Mandal looked invincible, has crumbled in the face of “sab ka saath, sab ka vikas”.
> 
> If the EVM issue is not to be taken seriously as seems the case now, the support for the BJP across castes and classes is unprecedented, upsetting the cosy caste havens of the SP and Bahujan Samaj Party. But this could this be a blessing in disguise and the beginning of serious maturing of democratic attitudes in UP? Or will there be a similar backlash a few years on that will bring back the forces of social justice with a vengeance?
> 
> 
> Anything is possible. Carefully crafted class conflict obscured by a cynically chosen common enemy cannot last indefinitely; nor can the impact of doling out everything to everyone. Beware the wrath of the citizen who feels betrayed, particularly when alibis of failure run out.
> 
> Read more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP CM Yogi Adityanath’s appointment and decisions have trapped Oppn and liberals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yogi Adityanath’s anointment will consolidate resurgent Hindu vote bank in UP
> All this does not mean that the Congress and other centrist-to-Left parties need to do nothing but wait. This is the phoenix moment to work not just for political revival but a renaissance in our society. Generations that did not participate in the Independence movement and, therefore, have taken freedom for granted will discover its value. Freedom of the mind and soul, the most cherished of freedoms, is what we have to collectively preserve and protect.
> 
> Those who foolishly believe that the India we know has no concern for this freedom, do not know India, no matter they call it Bharat or Hindustan. There will indeed be a new India but the narrative will be authored by the inheritors of freedom and freedom fighters of tomorrow. Let the gauntlet be picked up and the battle joined in right earnest.
> 
> _Salman Khurshid is a Congress leader and former Union minister_
> 
> _The views expressed are personal_



First Congress Needs to Die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Jaats are just 23% in Haryana and we have a Congressi CM who was non CM (Bhajan Lal) , but Jats have to learned about the changed times  
You can never get everything like a CM post reservation and all 


Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Jaats did cause some harm to BJP in 1st phase-reason why It lost key seats like Kiarana, Meerut cant- But anger was almost gone in 2nd phase-
> 
> 
> 
> I think a non-Jaat CM in Haryana is a big issue among Jaats- Jayant Ch- was claiming to set Jaat CMs in UP, Rajasthan, Delhi and Haryana it is another thing that he got only one seat chappraulli- that too by a small margin-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Ashesh said:


> I second that BJP won 66/73 in 1st Phase.



BJP did win 66 seats but- losses should not be over looked- and I doubt a shrewd Politician like Shah would over look this- It would need strong Jaat Backing to win some Muslim dominated seats in Lok Sabha-

Keep in mind that Western UP voted 51% in favour of BJP- This time It was 47%- this is the area where even combined BSP-SP-Congress would fail to beat BJP at this vote share- Their target should be achieving 51%+ in all areas of UP- Bundelkhand is close with 47% this time- But work needs to be done in other areas-



Crixus said:


> Jaats are just 23% in Haryana and we have a Congressi CM who was non CM (Bhajan Lal) , but Jats have to learned about the changed times
> You can never get everything like a CM post reservation and all



They will learn- BJP should use Nationalism to over come this Jaat Ekta-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Yogi govt will set up 25 courts soon to ensure speedy disposal of cases registered under the law to prevent atrocities against SCs & STs..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

Hindus awakening in Waste Bengal:

http://m.indiatoday.in/story/ram-na...st-bengal-religious-processions/1/921346.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Try and Rig EVMs: EC Takes Up Kejriwal's Challenge*
Pallavi Ghosh | CNN-News18 

pallavighcnnibn

*Updated:* April 4, 2017, 10:14 PM IST


 

 











*File photo of a polling officer holding an Electronic Voting Machine (EVM) at a training camp ahead of the Uttar Pradesh elections. (PTI/Representative Image)*

*New Delhi:* The Election Commission is set to invite technocrats, scientists and representatives of political parties and give them a shot at tampering with the Electronic Voting Machines (EVMs) in a bid to prove they are fool-proof.

"We invite technocrats, scientists and political parties to demonstrate (tampering EVMs). We had thrown open challenge to all naysayers in August 2009 as well. But none could prove or demonstrate -ECI EVMs tamperablilty," a source told CNN-News18.




The move comes in response to Delhi Chief Minister and AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal’s challenge to the poll panel wherein he asked for 72 hours to prove that EVM machines can be tampered with.


"Give us 72 hours... I will reveal the software, and tell you how it can be tempered with," Kejriwal said in a press conference on Monday. He also demanded that the upcoming MCD voting in New Delhi be conducted on paper ballots.

Kejriwal also claimed that in Madhya Pradesh's Bhind bypolls, the EC is deploying the same EVMs that were used in Uttar Pradesh polls, which several non-BJP parties say were tampered with.

"A particular machine showed BJP winning and now even the EC has accepted that the machine had come from UP," the AAP leader said, adding that as per law these machines cannot be used before April 26.

AAP has also accused the Election Commission of siding with the BJP, and not functioning as an independent body. “EC is not behaving like a neutral body. They are behaving like an ally of the BJP,” AAP spokesperson Saurabh Bharadwaj had said.













Refuting the allegations, the Election Commission has told the AAP that instead of blaming EVMs, the party should introspect on the reasons for its defeat in Punjab. The Commission said the electronic voting machines (EVMs) are kept in a strong room after results are announced till the 45-day period of filing of election petition by any of the candidates is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Seriously EC should take muffler-dog to court for defamation as well.

There should be concerted effort to see that he never is able to leave court, except when he is in jail serving sentences.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> *Try and Rig EVMs: EC Takes Up Kejriwal's Challenge*
> Pallavi Ghosh | CNN-News18
> 
> pallavighcnnibn
> 
> *Updated:* April 4, 2017, 10:14 PM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *File photo of a polling officer holding an Electronic Voting Machine (EVM) at a training camp ahead of the Uttar Pradesh elections. (PTI/Representative Image)*
> 
> *New Delhi:* The Election Commission is set to invite technocrats, scientists and representatives of political parties and give them a shot at tampering with the Electronic Voting Machines (EVMs) in a bid to prove they are fool-proof.
> 
> "We invite technocrats, scientists and political parties to demonstrate (tampering EVMs). We had thrown open challenge to all naysayers in August 2009 as well. But none could prove or demonstrate -ECI EVMs tamperablilty," a source told CNN-News18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The move comes in response to Delhi Chief Minister and AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal’s challenge to the poll panel wherein he asked for 72 hours to prove that EVM machines can be tampered with.
> 
> 
> "Give us 72 hours... I will reveal the software, and tell you how it can be tempered with," Kejriwal said in a press conference on Monday. He also demanded that the upcoming MCD voting in New Delhi be conducted on paper ballots.
> 
> Kejriwal also claimed that in Madhya Pradesh's Bhind bypolls, the EC is deploying the same EVMs that were used in Uttar Pradesh polls, which several non-BJP parties say were tampered with.
> 
> "A particular machine showed BJP winning and now even the EC has accepted that the machine had come from UP," the AAP leader said, adding that as per law these machines cannot be used before April 26.
> 
> AAP has also accused the Election Commission of siding with the BJP, and not functioning as an independent body. “EC is not behaving like a neutral body. They are behaving like an ally of the BJP,” AAP spokesperson Saurabh Bharadwaj had said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refuting the allegations, the Election Commission has told the AAP that instead of blaming EVMs, the party should introspect on the reasons for its defeat in Punjab. The Commission said the electronic voting machines (EVMs) are kept in a strong room after results are announced till the 45-day period of filing of election petition by any of the candidates is over.


All this drama is the reason he is CM today, but no more as hopefully people have relealised his tricks.


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849650275744980993

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

*The report of over 100 pages alleges that powers of top bureaucrats were usurped and power was abused to benefit relatives of government functionaries by the Kejriwal government*. *It notes that after an April 2015 order by Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal, "it became the practice among ministers not to obtain the approval of the LG and to provide approval at their level."*

The report says the decision to allot land to AAP for a party office should be considered "null and void" and also questions the allotment of an official residence to the chairperson of the Delhi Commission for Women Swati Maliwal.

*The Shunglu committee reviewed 404 files of the Delhi government and says in its report that it found several irregularities in appointments, among them that of Delhi Health Minister Satyendar Jain's daughter Soumya Jain in a Mohalla Clinic project.*

*Mr Jung, who was engaged in a bitter power tussle by Team Kejriwal for months, had said the Delhi Chief Minister could face "criminal charges" over irregularities found by the panel. Najeeb Jung resigned as Delhi's LG in December last year and his successor Anil Baijal is yet to speak about the Shunglu committee report.*


http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/gros...ent-10-facts-1677951?pfrom=home-lateststories


@Nilgiri looks like your wish of him going to jail either for the above irregualrities or in the Arun Jaitely's case will be true

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849948789360263169

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

MCD elections time and here starts the photoshop treachery of BJP:






*Sena gives govt April 10 deadline to end fly ban against Gaikwad:*

And Maharashtra BJP wont arrest this Gunda.
Imagine if he were Kejriwal!
Lol

Aha!

Threats work in India!

GOI/Maharashtra cave in:
*Flying ban on Shiv Sena MP likely to be lifted today:*

EC fraud: 

Devote your one minute & watch this clip:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849926296486371329


----------



## Soumitra

ashok321 said:


> Devote your one minute & watch this clip:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849926296486371329



EC has openly challenged AAP to prove EVM can be rigged. Yugpurush should do that instead of barking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Beef exports?
India still on the top:
What is Machiavellian Modi up to?

Export karunga, lekin India me khane nahi dunga.

BJP exposed!

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...-lights-with-photo-of-canadian-street/617843/

Can just one MP blackmail the whole India with impunity?
Yes.
Only if he is BJP/NDA


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849904512777236481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849454122621435904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849530154942685184


----------



## utraash

Saints from PAAP are outshining other political party in corruption, on the verge of becoming epitome of corruption & anarchy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

ashok321 said:


> Export karunga, lekin India me khane nahi dunga.


Then the 8 states in the green belt where beef is not banned must be outside India.


----------



## skyisthelimit

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848938147920592898



Such a person cannot be trusted with any confidentiality or national security.
He will sell everything to become anything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

noksss said:


> *The report of over 100 pages alleges that powers of top bureaucrats were usurped and power was abused to benefit relatives of government functionaries by the Kejriwal government*. *It notes that after an April 2015 order by Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal, "it became the practice among ministers not to obtain the approval of the LG and to provide approval at their level."*
> 
> The report says the decision to allot land to AAP for a party office should be considered "null and void" and also questions the allotment of an official residence to the chairperson of the Delhi Commission for Women Swati Maliwal.
> 
> *The Shunglu committee reviewed 404 files of the Delhi government and says in its report that it found several irregularities in appointments, among them that of Delhi Health Minister Satyendar Jain's daughter Soumya Jain in a Mohalla Clinic project.*
> 
> *Mr Jung, who was engaged in a bitter power tussle by Team Kejriwal for months, had said the Delhi Chief Minister could face "criminal charges" over irregularities found by the panel. Najeeb Jung resigned as Delhi's LG in December last year and his successor Anil Baijal is yet to speak about the Shunglu committee report.*
> 
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/gros...ent-10-facts-1677951?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> 
> @Nilgiri looks like your wish of him going to jail either for the above irregualrities or in the Arun Jaitely's case will be true



Ain't over till fat lady sings. Till he is behind bars I won't be satisfied 

And even then it should not be Sasikala type (VIP) behind bars. I want this corrupt dog in general pop or closest to it as possible.

When he is released, there should be at least 5 new cases ready for him each time....or just start them while he is in jail too...so sentences can be served one after the other for rest of his miserable life. He and his cronies should severely rue the day they chose to usurp anna hazare movement for their personal use. An example needs to be made of them because genuine pro-development opposition party is sincerely needed in India to challenge BJP on merit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850191877173239809

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ill-be-no-harassment/articleshow/58058557.cms

_UP CM Aditya Nath Yogi says he won't tolerate corruption, lawlessness, casteism & the politics of appeasement. He tells Diwakar why he won't transfer officials en masse, how he will help farmers and why he wants children to learn English from nursery. And, while his govt is yet to decide on prohibition, liquor won't be sold near residential areas, shrines, educational institutions & hospitals. Excerpts:_

Q: You've started at a scorching pace. Will you be able to sustain this?
A: We'll continue at the same pace. People have given us a huge mandate. We must fulfil that by bringing in a new work culture and getting rid of the politics of casteism and appeasement, which defined UP for 15 years.

Q: It's a fortnight since you assumed office. Your initial impressions...

A: In 15 years, governance has collapsed, there's no work culture. The first priority is to put a system in place.

Q: Your intention is good, but you'll face problems, including from within...

A: People have given their mandate. The party has given me the responsibility. Keeping in mind the special condition of UP and expectations of people, we must deliver on promises.

Q: What are your government's key priorities?

A: Implementation of every promise we made. In my very first Cabinet meeting, I told my colleagues we must take on corruption, lawlessness, casteism and the politics of appeasement. We must raise resources by curbing wasteful expenditure. That's why I resolved that the hooter culture, where VIPs are provided red-beacon cars at taxpayers' expense, must end. The previous government allotted such cars to 270 people. It also planned to instal a giant wheel in Lucknow for Rs 450 crore. Officials said this was supposed to help a few get an aerial view of the city. This wasn't needed. People's money can be better utilised for welfare.

Q: But the crop loan waiver will burden UP's already stressed finances...

A: We must ensure farmers' welfare and yet control fiscal deficit. The Centre won't fund the waivers. Expenditure on this comes to Rs 36,000 crore. Along with the Rs 4,000 crore of NPAs, it adds up to Rs 40,000 crore. We plan to generate this sum by cutting wasteful expenditure of Rs 8,000 crore-10,000 crore and raising more resources. We'll return the money to banks in four to five instalments. But this isn't the only step for farmers. We want to implement a PDS on the lines of Chhattisgarh. It's a small state, yet it procures 69 lakh tonnes of paddy each year. We managed only 5 lakh-8 lakh tonnes of wheat last year. I've opened 5,000 centres to procure wheat directly from farmers. This'll help us pass on the money , which went to middlemen, to farmers. Wheat procurement price has been fixed at Rs 1,625 a quintal and another Rs 10 is paid for loading and unloading. Last year, farmers had to sell paddy for Rs 900-1,000 per quintal.

Q: Bureaucrats will be crucial for implementation of your ambitious agenda. Contrary to practice, you continue with bureaucrats who occupied key posts in the last government...

A: Bureaucracy adapts itself to the political leadership's priorities. The last government's expectations were different. I don't have a personal agenda. My priority is expeditious implementation of my party's manifesto, the Lok Kalyan Sankalp Patra. People must work 18 to 20 hours. Only then will they keep their jobs. I've to fulfil the expectations of the poor, the old, women, the girl child, youth and village people. Earlier 20-25 people worked for 4-5 hours. Now 4-5 people produce better results working 18-20 hours.

Q: So, no large-scale changes in the bureaucracy, for now...

A: There are people in the bureaucracy who are capable but couldn't give their best because they were denied the opportunity. They have capabilities that can be harnessed.

Q: But some are identified with previous regimes...

A: I'm not swayed by perceptions. But intent and track record will, of course, be examined. I don't consider transfer a solution. Nonperformers will be sent home. People will be held accountable.

Q: Did you have any inkling that you'd be told to take charge as CM?

A: I did not. After a hectic campaign, I'd decided on a week's rest. External affairs minister Sushma Swaraj called me to say I'd been included in an MPs' delegation leaving for the US and Port of Spain (Trinidad & Tobago). I welcomed the opportunity to interact with Indian-origin people settled there. On March 10, I was told the PM had struck me off the list. On March 17, Amit Shah phoned and asked me to come to Delhi. I told him the last train from Gorakhpur had left. He sent a chartered flight next morning. At his home I was told that I'd have to take charge as CM. Shah told me not to make it public. The BJP government in Uttarakhand was to be sworn in later that day. He didn't want the focus to be distracted from the Dehradun ceremony. I took the same chartered plane to Lucknow and attended the BJP legislature party meeting.

Q: Who mooted the idea of deputy CMs?

A: I did. While I've been a five-term MP, I don't have administrative experience. Other team members, too, lack it. I intend to travel across the state and felt we should have an arrangement where others can hold the fort in my absence.

Q: Education is in bad shape. How will you tackle the menace of mass copying?

A: I have asked officials for a roadmap on what they can do in 90 days, six months and a year. We've drawn up a plan to tackle copying. Here, 11 lakh children aren't enrolled in schools. They must be. Two uniform sets, of the kind private-school students wear, will be provided free to government-school students so they have the same confidence.They will get shoes, books and schoolbags. English will be introduced in government schools from nursery. Making them wait till Class VI to get familiarised with the English alphabet makes little sense.They will be taught Sanskrit from Class III and have the option of learning a foreign language from Class X. Our youngsters, who pursue higher studies in Germany or Japan, have to do three-month courses to learn languages of the host country . This won't be needed.

The UP education board should have a modern curriculum and text books on the lines of NCERT. Secretaries have been asked to examine if the 16 state universities can have a common curriculum, and how to end the copying menace. Skill development will be a focus area. We have 606 engineering colleges and only 50 of them have recognition.

We were to have one polytechnic for every 5 ITIs, one engineering college for every five polytechnics. But emphasis was on engineering colleges, which failed to get recognition, and now, enough students. They want to shut down. But the land they got at concessional rates to run educational institutions must be used for that purpose alone. They can be turned into polytechnics and skill development centres.

Student union elections across the state will be held in one week. Examinations should be over in 15 days and results out in the next 15. Schools and colleges are supposed to be open for 220 days, they barely function for 120 now. We declare holidays to mark great people's birthdays. I want schools to remain open on such special days and children to be taught about the contributions of revered figures.

Q: Your emphasis on English education will surprise critics. Your image is that of a traditionalist...
A: Traditional and modern should blend. We must protect and promote our values. Our education system must promote national ism, but should be modern and relevant to contemporary needs.

Q: Some people claim that the crackdown on slaughterhouses and the anti-Romeo squads are targeted at a particular community... 

A: We aren't taking decisions based on what people look like. These are promises in our manifesto and will be implemented. I'll ensure there's no discrimination or harassment. We're implementing what was already the law. None who follows the law should worry. About harassment complaints, I've already asked people to ensure that consenting youth aren't troubled. It's no crime to sit in a park or move together. Policewomen in plain clothes will be deployed at girls' colleges and schools and will take action against those harassing students. Offenders will first be reported to their parents so they get an opportunity to mend their ways. But let's not take our eyes off the harassment girls of all communities have to endure. This is serious. It's because of this that girls of all communities are forced to discontinue studies. This can't go on.


Q: Do you plan to implement prohibition?


A: We've not taken any such decision. But a problem has been created by the previous government. Faced with the Supreme Court's order, which banned liquor vends within 500 metres of highways, they surreptitiously moved those outlets to residential areas. These started operating from April 1 and have created trouble for residents who are up in arms. I have asked the administration to ensure liquor isn't sold within 500 metres of places of worship, residential areas, educational institutions and hospitals. The previous government did something immoral. They knew their tenure was ending, but issued excise li cences for as far as 2018. These were captured by the syndicate controlling the liquor trade. I have asked for a review.




Q: Will you cancel the licences?




A: We can look at that option.


Q: As MP you changed names of localities. Humayunpur became Hanuman Puri, Urdu Bazaar became Hindi Bazaar?


A: I won't comment on that...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Shia from Lucknow form Gau Rakshak Dal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Nilgiri said:


> Ain't over till fat lady sings. Till he is behind bars I won't be satisfied
> 
> And even then it should not be Sasikala type (VIP) behind bars. I want this corrupt dog in general pop or closest to it as possible.
> 
> When he is released, there should be at least 5 new cases ready for him each time....or just start them while he is in jail too...so sentences can be served one after the other for rest of his miserable life. He and his cronies should severely rue the day they chose to usurp anna hazare movement for their personal use. *An example needs to be made of them because genuine pro-development opposition party is sincerely needed in India to challenge BJP on merit.*




Can't agree more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

@The_Showstopper 
Is this true? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850362104678760448


----------



## Ashesh

ranjeet said:


> @The_Showstopper
> Is this true?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850362104678760448



You can Google & Get the answer.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...hak-culprits-not-cow-protectors/1/922684.html

*Alwar lynching: Culprits not cow protectors, reveals primary probe*

@The_Showstopper 

ab thik hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850569663339790336

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850569663339790336


Where ar the feminist and liberals. Why arent they celebrating?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> Where ar the feminist and liberals. Why arent they celebrating?


They only knows how to outrage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> They only knows how to outrage.


I have tagged Kavita Krishnan in the news. Lets see if she reacts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> I have tagged Kavita Krishnan in the news. Lets see if she reacts



There will be no reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Hmmm this is interesting ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850627224671846400

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

Modi would not like the following :

*Poll promises routinely unfulfilled, parties must be held accountable: CJI:*


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

ranjeet said:


> Hmmm this is interesting ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850627224671846400


Update on this ... 
Dispatched to hell .... well done UP police. Can we expect liberal breast beating over this? 

*कैराना में आतंक का पर्याय फुरकान पुलिस मुठभेड़ में ढेर*
http://m.dailyhunt.in/news/india/hi...+muthabhed+me+dher-newsid-66158998?ss=wsp&s=a

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The_Showstopper

Robinhood Pandey said:


> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...hak-culprits-not-cow-protectors/1/922684.html
> 
> *Alwar lynching: Culprits not cow protectors, reveals primary probe*
> 
> @The_Showstopper
> 
> ab thik hai ?


Ab sahin hai, They weren't "legal" Cow protectors.


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Update on this ...
> Dispatched to hell .... well done UP police. Can we expect liberal breast beating over this?
> 
> *कैराना में आतंक का पर्याय फुरकान पुलिस मुठभेड़ में ढेर*
> http://m.dailyhunt.in/news/india/hi...+muthabhed+me+dher-newsid-66158998?ss=wsp&s=a



That was quick!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850605098518679552

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> That was quick!


Yogi did give warning to such elements, UP chor do warna hum choorwa denge.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850626643966259200

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> Yogi did give warning to such elements, UP chor do warna hum choorwa denge.



I have to admit, I was apprehensive even against Yogi becoming the CM of UP, but it seems I was wrong. If anyone can sort this mess of state out its Yogi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Modi screwing AAP through LG:

बसपा सुप्रीमो मायावती के भाई से जुड़ी कंपनियों पर आयकर विभाग का छापा #JantaKaReporter goo.gl/N9yWUe

Not on Sharad Pawar?


----------



## INS_Vikrant

I forsee 8 years down the line yogi and fadnavis would be rivaling each other for the post of prime minister, with yogi winning eventually

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> I forsee 8 years down the line yogi and fadnavis would be rivaling each other for the post of prime minister, with yogi winning eventually


Shivraj Chauhan? Raman Singh?


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

ashok321 said:


> Not on Sharad Pawar?



Keep Calm and Enjoy-


----------



## Tangent123

ashok321 said:


> Modi screwing AAP through LG:
> 
> बसपा सुप्रीमो मायावती के भाई से जुड़ी कंपनियों पर आयकर विभाग का छापा #JantaKaReporter goo.gl/N9yWUe
> 
> Not on Sharad Pawar?


..not on Kejriwal.


----------



## Echo_419

ranjeet said:


> Update on this ...
> Dispatched to hell .... well done UP police. Can we expect liberal breast beating over this?
> 
> *कैराना में आतंक का पर्याय फुरकान पुलिस मुठभेड़ में ढेर*
> http://m.dailyhunt.in/news/india/hi...+muthabhed+me+dher-newsid-66158998?ss=wsp&s=a



I have to say, I had my doubts about this Yogi guy 
But damn was I wrong



INS_Vikramaditya said:


> I forsee 8 years down the line yogi and fadnavis would be rivaling each other for the post of prime minister, with yogi winning eventually



Fadnavis mein dumn nahi hai 
Yogi is Pro-development & Pro-Hindutva

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

*http://www.ibtimes.co.in/ec-gives-green-signal-bhind-evm-says-its-accuracy-beyond-doubt-722400*

*EC gives green signal to Bhind EVM, says its accuracy is 'beyond doubt'*
*
The EVM that was used in the trial in Bhind had given rise to a controversy after a video surfaced that showed the machine registering votes only for the BJP
*
The Election Commission (EC) on Friday, April 8, gave a green signal to the EVM and VVPAT machines that were used during a demonstration exercise at Bhind in Madhya Pradesh last week. The Chief Electoral Officer (CEO) of Andhra Pradesh, Bhanwar Lal, conducted a probe and found no proof of tampering in the EVM and the paper audit trail that was used on March 31.

The EC said in a statement that the accuracy of the two machines "is beyond doubt." The EVM that was used in the trial in Bhind had given rise to a controversy after a video surfaced that showed the machine registering votes only for the BJP despite state CEO Saleena Singh having pressed the button for Samajwadi Party. The poll panel immediately sent an inquiry team led by Lal to Bhind even as the Arvind Kejriwal-led Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) alleged EVM tampering.

*However, all accusations by AAP have been dismissed in the final report of the inquiry. The data that was recovered from the control unit of the EVM used in Bhind suggested that the poll officer had initially pressed button number three on the ballot unit and then button number four followed by three again and lastly button number one. Every time the buttons were pressed, the paper audit trail dispensed slips with the symbols of 'hand pump', 'lotus', 'hand pump' and 'hand', respectively. The investigation revealed that the VVPAT machine did not dispense slips with the symbol of 'lotus'.*

*"Therefore, it is clear that on pressing of various buttons on EVMs during the demonstration, corresponding symbols were displayed," the EC's statement read.*

However, the probe did reveal that there was a mistake on the part of the poll officers because they did not delete, from the VVPAT used in Bhind, the names of the candidates who had contested the elections from Uttar Pradesh's Kanpur constituency. The procedure clearly states that poll officers are required to delete the data loaded on the VVPAT, which was sourced from Kanpur, before it is used for the demonstration in Bhind.

*"During a demonstration, poll officers use dummy candidates with dummy symbols to test the accuracy of voting and VVPAT machines. However, since the pre-loaded data of Kanpur seat was not deleted from the VVPAT, it dispensed slips with poll symbols of the Kanpur candidates corresponding to the button pressed on the ballot unit of the EVM,"* an EC official was quoted by the Indian Express as saying.

The EC might fix responsibility with either the District Election Officer or Returning Officer for the mistake by the poll officers, the report stated.

The EC also responded to a complaint by the Congress party over the poll panel's decision to source VVPAT machines from Uttar Pradesh. It said: "Bringing the VVPAT from UP is not in violation of law. As per the law, only the EVMs used in the poll and the VVPAT slips contained in the box are required to be preserved for the period of 45 days in a secured manner for the purpose of election petition, if any. There is no bar on the movement of VVPAT machines... In this case, however, further precaution was taken to move only the reserve VVPATs used as substitutes during poll on which no restriction applies."
*
@Echo_419 @Nilgiri @Soumitra @ranjeet @Ashesh *

Another tight slap on the already bruised cheeks of Kejriwal. Funny how the likes of NDTV haven`t picked up on this story
*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Roybot said:


> I have to admit, I was apprehensive even against Yogi becoming the CM of UP, but it seems I was wrong. If anyone can sort this mess of state out its Yogi.



I have also been critical of Yogi's choice as CM for the most important state (politically, anyway) in India. I think it is too early to say.

But I will be very very happy if I am proven wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

kadamba-warrior said:


> I have also been critical of Yogi's choice as CM for the most important state (politically, anyway) in India. I think it is too early to say.
> 
> But I will be very very happy if I am proven wrong.



Important that you give him a chance. I am confident in him....he has made all the right enemies. In turbulent chaotic times (and thats basically UP in a nutshell), I tend to judge by the enemies people make.

I said in another forum he will be the role of Narasimha avatar that UP desperately needs so something long term can actually flourish after he is done. The rot has been allowed to settle in too deeply...typical high thinking administrator type is for later. Right now need the firebrand to go in and raze, purge and smack as needed.....and hold whats remaining over the fire as well to show them they are not cushy and comfortable at all and need to deliver to stay out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DineshS

Yogi has started canteens for poor..
A good move. Challenge though will be delivery. He must make sure people who are involved in this are honest and keep an eye on the whole thing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nilgiri said:


> Important that you give him a chance. I am confident in him....he has made all the right enemies. In turbulent chaotic times (and thats basically UP in a nutshell), I tend to judge by the enemies people make.
> 
> I said in another forum he will be the role of Narasimha avatar that UP desperately needs so something long term can actually flourish after he is done. The rot has been allowed to settle in too deeply...typical high thinking administrator type is for later. Right now need the firebrand to go in and raze, purge and smack as needed.....and hold whats remaining over the fire as well to show them they are not cushy and comfortable at all and need to deliver to stay out of it.



Speaking of Yogi's achievements, I don't consider loan-waiver a good thing by itself. Not only is it not fiscally prudent, but also discourages honest loan repayment in the hope that the loans will waived. I know several farmers personally, that don't need loans, but who deliberately take loans and keep them at less than 1 Lakh (and in some cases, Rs. 50,000) hoping that either the unpopular incumbent government or the new one will waive their loans. And many times such farmers have been rewarded too.

But there was another major thing that Yogi did, that was not covered well in the media, was Government buying wheat directly from the farmers in UP bypassing the APMC's. Although this was already being done in several other states, it was the first time such a thing is being done in UP and at such a scale. It is said to benefit far more than the loan waiver itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DineshS

kadamba-warrior said:


> Speaking of Yogi's achievements, I don't consider loan-waiver a good thing by itself.



Agreed...I am not fan of loan wavers.

BUT, farmers need a systemic overhaul.
All western countries, including the first world, are actively pro-farmer.
In Australia the incentives farming community gets is insane..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kadamba-warrior

DineshS said:


> Agreed...I am not fan of loan wavers.
> 
> BUT, farmers need a systemic overhaul.
> All western countries, including the first world, are actively pro-farmer.
> In Australia the incentives farming community gets is insane..



Exactly. Getting new technologies, education, training and providing irrigation (including micro/rainwater harvesting based) will go a far longer distance. But these are early days for Yogi and I sincerely hope BJP ruled states take a lead in overhauling the agriculture that is so badly needed instead of looking at agriculture only from the prism of elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

kadamba-warrior said:


> I don't consider loan-waiver a good thing by itself. Not only is it not fiscally prudent, but also discourages honest loan repayment in the hope that the loans will waived. I know several farmers personally, that don't need loans, but who deliberately take loans and keep them at less than 1 Lakh (and in some cases, Rs. 50,000) hoping that either the unpopular incumbent government or the new one will waive their loans. And many times such farmers have been rewarded too.



Yes it was a political promise made by BJP (rather than pro-development move). It is more typical "populist" move therefore (buy optics buffer etc - esp given BJP at one point were not entirely sure of how UP elections was swinging). In hindsight they would have probably won comfortably without making (and thus having to implement) this waiver promise....but hindsight is 20/20 of course.

BTW are you sure its handled by loan amount due rather than land size holding of the farmer as filed in the I-T department?

Though you are right that there are all kinds of tricks used by the rich farmers/goonda networks anyway in getting small farmers to go for loans and hand over the money to them for caretaking etc....and thus that conduit is also what benefits from any waiver.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nilgiri said:


> BTW are you sure its handled by loan amount due rather than land size holding of the farmer as filed in the I-T department?
> 
> Though you are right that there are all kinds of tricks used by the rich farmers/goonda networks anyway in getting small farmers to go for loans and hand over the money to them for caretaking etc....and thus that conduit is also what benefits from any waiver.



Not all of them are large size holders. But yes, they all know the tricks in the book and previous experiences have taught them exactly how one qualifies for such loan waivers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> I forsee 8 years down the line yogi and fadnavis would be rivaling each other for the post of prime minister, with yogi winning eventually


Nah I don't see Fadnavis as PM material. If Yogi succeeds in bringing back normalcy and development to UP I don't think BJP would have any leader in their cadre to stand in his comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DineshS

ranjeet said:


> Nah I don't see Fadnavis as PM material. If Yogi succeeds in bringing back normalcy and development to UP I don't think BJP would have any leader in their cadre to stand in his comparison.



There are few young guns who can stake claim. Let the law of natural succession take it's course.
Both Fadnavis and Yogi have their strong points. It will all boil down to who will deliver in their respective states.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

Modi will not send IT team on these people:


----------



## DineshS

ashok321 said:


> Modi will not send IT team on these people:
> 
> View attachment 389740



Kejriwal gained 15 KG's in 2 years. He should explain that fact before pointing fingers at others

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DineshS

As usual, no media will discuss it. The secular Indians on this forum will close eyes, rock themselves pretending otherwise and will wonder why Modi is winning elections after elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DineshS

I challenge anyone not to laugh after watching this video..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850887161519890433

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> I forsee 8 years down the line yogi and fadnavis would be rivaling each other for the post of prime minister, with yogi winning eventually





ranjeet said:


> Nah I don't see Fadnavis as PM material. If Yogi succeeds in bringing back normalcy and development to UP I don't think BJP would have any leader in their cadre to stand in his comparison.



What makes you think that way dude he definetly is a PM material considering the way he is handling things in Maharashtra. Be it Oratory Skills/Clean image/bold decision/Pro investment approach/People sensitive/social media followers he has almost all the qualities to be a PM material in another 10 years time and below are my points for that

*1)* Bold decision to break the well oiled NCP-Congress network (*The Devendra Fadnavis govt is systemically taking apart Sharad Pawar’s empire built on sugar, APMCs, credit and irrigation*)

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/wB...harashtra-Squeeze-out-NCP-from-its-stron.html

*2)* Handling shiv sena like a pro ( *Him being a new face handling a well networked party with 40 years of experience is no small feat*)

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-will-root-out-graft/articleshow/57227606.cms


*3)* Handling Farmers/Water issues (* Read about the rural water conservation programme where the target is to irrigate 6,000 villages in five years since 2014. So far, more than 2,000 villages have been covered.)*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...er-devendra-fadnavis/articleshow/49560469.cms

*4)* *9.4% economic growth* and a pro investment approach ( Remember Mumbai Summit)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843008305232408577
*5)* He is Humble,Excellent *oratory *skill and enjoys the rare reputation of *‘Mr Clean’ in Maharashtra politics* and he is *as popular as Modi in his home state despite no media focus on him which Yogi enjoys*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-BJPs-internal-study/articleshow/51708445.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ranjeet

Pakistan finally finds Kavita Krishnan ... 11:50 onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

ranjeet said:


> Pakistan finally finds Kavita Krishnan ... 11:50 onwards


How sad.


----------



## padamchen

ranjeet said:


> Pakistan finally finds Kavita Krishnan ... 11:50 onwards



No offense to women here, but when you see the kk's and sadhvis and andrabis of the world, you wonder what came first.

The ugliness or the hate.


----------



## ranjeet

Joe Shearer said:


> How sad.


Nah, it was heartwarming to see her finding an audience who takes her nonsense seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

Oh, I wasn't referring to that, exactly.


----------



## ranjeet

@Star Wars 
What's this poster about?


----------



## DineshS

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...iju-hanuman-jayanti-west-bengal/1/924845.html

Mamta is just making it easy for BJP.

If she continues the same way, WB might repeat UP for the sickulars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DineshS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844417768049033216
This is what is happening in kerala, the systematic extermination of Hindu culture with full complicity of state govt.
In this case, the system has completely failed Hindus...What is the course left for Hindus now?

This simply is disgusting. Any kerala Hindus who can shed light on how rampant these kinds of teachings in kerala schools are?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TISSOT

https://www.pgurus.com/prime-minist...aram-family-under-black-money-and-benami-act/






*PM orders CBDT to probe illegal assets of the Chidambaram family*

The noose tightens on Chidambaram family for illegal amassment of assets across the Globe. Prime Minister Narendra Modi has directed the Central Board of Direct Taxes (CBDT) Chairman to probe into the illegal assets of Chidambaram family and 21 illegal foreign bank accounts of Karti and his companies under the new Black Money Act and Benami Act.

Swamy has accused that certain top people in Finance Ministry are protecting Chidambaram and hushed-up the explosive findings of the Income Tax (IT) for the past six months.

The Prime Minister’s direction was based on the recent three complaints filed by BJP leader Subramanian Swamy citing the findings of Income Tax’s Chennai Unit’s findings on the properties and assets amassed by former Finance Minister P Chidambaram’s family members in 14 countries. Producing the findings of the 200 page report of the Income Tax Act, Swamy demanded that the “corrupt family” be booked under the new Black Money Act and Benami Act by Income Tax under CBDT, apart from Prevention of Corruption Act, Disproportionate Asset Case by CBI and Prevention of Money Laundering Act by Enforcement Directorate.

Modi has directed Revenue Secretary and the CBDT Chairman to initiate necessary action immediately. Swamy has accused that certain top people in Finance Ministry are protecting Chidambaram and hushed-up the explosive findings of the Income Tax (IT) for the past six months.

“The IT report finds that these huge assets were acquired by corruption and bribes taken when Chidambaram was Finance and Home Minister during the period 2004 to 2014. The huge foreign properties, vineyards, hotels, farmhouses were bought in London, Malaysia, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Spain, France and Greece like countries (up to 14), all acquired using black money from abuse of power.

“Hence apart from charging the Chidambarams under Prevention of Corruption Act, Disproportionate Assets (DA) case, Prevention of Money Laundering Act (PMLA), it is also necessary to prosecute them under the new Black Money Act and the new Benami Act,” said Swamy.

Already the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) and the Enforcement Directorate (ED) has informed the Supreme Court about initiating action against Chidambaram in Aircel-Maxis scam. The joint raid of IT and ED in Karti’s companies in connection with Aircel-Maxis scam has unearthed the huge illegal assets of Chidambaram’s family.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Election Commission Is Dhritarashtra Blindly Helping Son: Arvind Kejriwal
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/in-n...s-dhritarashtra-helping-duryodhana-1679415?fb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TISSOT

Soumitra said:


> Election Commission Is Dhritarashtra Blindly Helping Son: Arvind Kejriwal
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/in-n...s-dhritarashtra-helping-duryodhana-1679415?fb



Arvind Kejriwal after turning Delhi in London

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851462289119035396

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TISSOT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851689760011808768

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

TISSOT said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851689760011808768



_Submarine_ Swamy is like a blood hound after his prey. But he is _rabid_ too. You never can be sure who he will target next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TISSOT

kadamba-warrior said:


> _Submarine_ Swamy is like a blood hound after his prey. But he is _rabid_ too. You never can be sure who he will target next.



*Only the guilty and those supporting the Guilty needs to worry and call Dr. Swamy names. *

I for one have nothing bad to say about him. I admire him, his courage, his integrity, his dedication to India and his determination. He is impossible to replace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Azadi League kahan hai? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852009954538012673

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TISSOT

ranjeet said:


> Azadi League kahan hai?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852009954538012673



Where are the AAPtards who were dancing in the streets when CONgress won in punjab


----------



## ranjeet

Varun Gandhi to join Congress? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852056408195555328


----------



## TISSOT

ranjeet said:


> Varun Gandhi to join Congress?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852056408195555328



His career in BJP is dead and CONgress needs another "Gandhi" to bring it back to life and give it a "Hindutva" feel.

He will be welcomed into the CONgress and he will not be missed in the BJP.

This whole story is just waiting to happen. If not today, then tomorrow.


----------



## Soumitra

TISSOT said:


> His career in BJP is dead and CONgress needs another "Gandhi" to bring it back to life and give it a "Hindutva" feel.
> 
> He will be welcomed into the CONgress and he will not be missed in the BJP.
> 
> This whole story is just waiting to happen. If not today, then tomorrow.


Though it may b correct but take whatever Bainjal says with a bucket full of salt. She has been prooved wrong many times while using her "Sources"

I think she just regurgitates what she wants to happen as a fact and backed by unnamed "source"


----------



## TISSOT

Soumitra said:


> Though it may b correct but take whatever Bainjal says with a bucket full of salt. She has been prooved wrong many times while using her "Sources"
> 
> I think she just regurgitates what she wants to happen as a fact and backed by unnamed "source"



I had this belief long before this article appeared. It was the most logical progression for his career.


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Varun Gandhi to join Congress?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852056408195555328




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852122094297022465

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ThinkLogically

It seems Khujiliwalji is going to loose deposit in Rajouri Garden.


----------



## Ashesh

After Punjab, Kejriwal got Bitch Slap from Punjabis of Rajouri Garden. Jamanat Japat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852413607082151937

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> View attachment 390381
> 
> 
> After Punjab, Kejriwal got Bitch Slap from Punjabis of Rajouri Garden. Jamanat Japat.


Donald Kejriwal?

Isne naam kab change kia?


----------



## Soumitra

EVM rigging

Amrinder Singh say no rigging otherwise I woudnt be here

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rigg...ou-explain-me-says-amarinder-singh-1680625?fb

Kejriwal doubts EC's proposed EVM hackathon. He is about to be royally exposed if he goes to the hackathon and cant prove EVM can be hacked

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/is-h...ines-for-real-asks-arvind-kejriwal-1680831?fb

I doubt what will his next excuse be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Jim Rogers: I am surprised Modi government got GST through
*
Investment guru Jim Rogers says if PM Narendra Modi continues doing stuff like GST, then not just him, everybody has to pay a lot more attention to India

http://www.livemint.com/Money/3xBfW...-Surprised-Modi-government-got-GST-through.ht

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

Back to EVM Bashing: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852510009271345153


----------



## IndoCarib

*EVMs (Vote Machines) Fine In Areas We Won, Says Karnataka Chief Minister *

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2015/01/19/richest-global-wealth/21983443/


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852498435219623936

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852746966110945282

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852498435219623936



And 40%+ in all of the lost seats- barring one in Bengal where they got 30%-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852746966110945282



Great tactic. Stone pelters on the receiving end  Next all of them should be tied to a truck and paraded


----------



## Crixus

Some countries deal like this with stone pelters :








ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852746966110945282

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852897380655607808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852815033650135040

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

*First time in history* two Indians will face each other in any of the BWF Super Series event finals.
Srikanth Kidambi vs B Sai Praneeth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariVamsha

From "gods own country". ......... now lets go eat some beef.


----------



## Soumitra

HariVamsha said:


> From "gods own country". ......... now lets go eat some beef.



What is written? Translation please


----------



## Soumitra

*Telangana Hikes Quota For Muslims From 4 to 12 Per Cent, BJP Opposes*
All India | Reported by Uma Sudhir, Edited by Nidhi Sethi | Updated: April 16, 2017 16:45 IST














Chief Minister K Chandrasekhar Rao had moved the bill at the State legislative assembly today.


TELANGANA: 
*HIGHLIGHTS*

Reservation quota for Muslims and STs hiked to 12% and 10%, respectively
BJP opposes the hike for Muslims, saying it amounts to communal politics
5 BJP members were suspended from the Telangana assembly

The government of K Chandrasekhar Rao in Telangana has increased quota in jobs and education for Muslims from 4 per cent to 12 per cent fulfilling its pre-election promise. The BJP has opposed the move, dubbing it communal politics. The BJP's only five members in the assembly were suspended after they tried to stall the proceedings.

Another hike in quota - from 6 per cent to 10 per cent for Scheduled Tribes - was part of the same bill, which was passed on Sunday at a special session of the assembly. The proposed quota hike takes reservations from the present 50 per cent to 62 per cent in Telangana.

Union Minister for Information and Broadcasting Venkaiah Naidu has been quoted as saying a quota hike for Muslims cannot be allowed as it will pave the way for a "mini-Pakistan" in India.


Terming the bill unconstitutional, state BJP leader G Kishan Reddy said it would not stand judicial scrutiny. The party, he said, was strongly opposed to reservation on basis of religion, and that injustice was done to the Backward Classes by including Muslims in the BC(E) category.


Chief Minister Rao, who had moved the bill in the assembly, said the reservations were being provided on basis of socio-economic backwardness "and not religion or caste as some parties claimed in an attempt to mislead people". Citing the example of Scheduled Tribes, he said they currently have 6 per cent quota though their population as per 2011 census is 9.8 per cent. His party has claimed that after the bifurcation of Andhra Pradesh, Telangana ended up with a bigger percentage of Muslims.


He also argued that constitutionally, there is no bar on providing more than 50 per cent reservation and Tamil Nadu and Jharkhand were already providing more than 50 per cent quota. With 90 per cent of Telangana's population comprising Backward Castes, Scheduled Cates and Tribes and minorities, the state definitely needed more than 50 per cent reservation, he added.

There will be no injustice to Backward Classes because of the Muslims' inclusion in BC(E) category, Mr Rao said, as the quota for the Backward Castes will be increased. The reservation for the Scheduled Castes, who comprise 16.3 per cent of the state's population, will also be increased by 1 per cent. The Scheduled Castes currently have 15 per cent reservations while the Backward Castes have a total quota of 25 per cent.


----------



## noksss

Good that Yogi is giving women security a top priority

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-rescued-in-72-hours/articleshow/58229106.cms



911 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852815033650135040



When is arnab launching ? he shared an article saying a new channel was threating him to take him to court if he uses the word " *The Nation Wants to Know*" and his team members are also threatened of some consequences if they are part of republic . This goes to show how insecured and intolerant these Lyutens morons really is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> Good that Yogi is giving women security a top priority
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-rescued-in-72-hours/articleshow/58229106.cms
> 
> 
> 
> When is arnab launching ? he shared an article saying a new channel was threating him to take him to court if he uses the word " *The Nation Wants to Know*" and his team members are also threatened of some consequences if they are part of republic . This goes to show how insecured and intolerant these Lyutens morons really is


----------



## 911

noksss said:


> Good that Yogi is giving women security a top priority
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-rescued-in-72-hours/articleshow/58229106.cms
> 
> 
> 
> When is arnab launching ? he shared an article saying a new channel was threating him to take him to court if he uses the word " *The Nation Wants to Know*" and his team members are also threatened of some consequences if they are part of republic . This goes to show how insecured and intolerant these Lyutens morons really is


Ya he got legal notice for defaming after he said something about filmmaker forcing his bosses to not speak against a film in an interview few days back and also warning him to not use "The nation wants to know" . Only he knows what the real matter is. Not exactly sure about the launch date but read somewhere it may launch on 1st May.


----------



## IndoCarib

*MCD Election 2017: 'The Child Is Dead,' Says Top Delhi Congress Leader Arvinder Lovely As He Joins BJP*

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/mcd-...chief-arvinder-singh-lovely-joins-bjp-1682961


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854642707058352129

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Modi govt bans use of red, blue beacons by VIPs, including President, PM, from May 1*

*http://zeenews.india.com/india/modi...-may-1-1997470.html?google_editors_picks=true*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Tie-up with SP made us appear like a ‘Muslim Party’: Congress review 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> Tie-up with SP made us appear like a ‘Muslim Party’: Congress review
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


The A K Anthony report after 2014 elections also said the same thing. But the congress is unable to change the way it functions.

Good for us. BJP will continue to come to power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Tie-up with SP made us appear like a ‘Muslim Party’: Congress review
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


Sounds safe..am happy as long as Pappu is not blamed for Congress' defeat & he is allowed to carry on as usual!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marxist

Soumitra said:


> What is written? Translation please



whats written is "I will come with you this time" ...This year Vishu and good Friday falls on same date ,So some secular morons created this ..


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/deve...e-picked-bjp-1684203?pfrom=home-lateststories

The BJP has won civic elections in Latur, the district in Maharashtra that has been wrecked by five years of consecutive drought. The state's ruling party beat the Congress by a whisker, winning 36 seats to the rival party's 33, but it counts as huge win. *The Congress had never lost the 70-member corporation since Independence. In the last election five years ago, the Congress had won 50 seats. The BJP had won zero.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fireurimagination

BJP to sweep Delhi civic elections, predict 2 surveys

If this holds it may be the beginning of the end for AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

His smile says it all ... Keh ke chu.... bana raha hai


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> His smile says it all ... Keh ke chu.... bana raha hai



Itni badi aandhi chali ki saare vote ud ke BJP ko chale gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> His smile says it all ... Keh ke chu.... bana raha hai


So what you reckon his excuse is going to be? EVM scam again?


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> So what you reckon his excuse is going to be? EVM scam again?


he has no excuse he will wish Delhi people good luck with dengue and might increase electricity and water prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

ranjeet said:


> he has no excuse he will wish Delhi people good luck with dengue and might increase electricity and water prices.



That's alright but if I am not wrong, BJP's own record in the last 10 years of MCD rule hasn't been stellar either. Even if BJP wins MCD (that is still an 'if'), and continues with its mediocre performance beset with corruption like it has been now, I am afraid we will only be handing AAP 67 seats again on a platter, come Assembly Elections.

Sometimes, I wonder if BJP is better off losing MCD and letting AAP run MCD to ground just before 2020 with their usual theatrics.

At least then, BJP stands a much better chance of winning the Delhi Assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> he has no excuse he will wish Delhi people good luck with dengue and might increase electricity and water prices.


He will do his dramabazi once again like he did prior to 2015 elections! A public apology for not giving enough time to Delhi & for venturing out. This guy is a biggest natwarlal..he will do any nautanki to reclaim his lost space..if it means praising Modi, so be it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gadkari

kadamba-warrior said:


> That's alright but if I am not wrong, BJP's own record in the last 10 years of MCD rule hasn't been stellar either. Even if BJP wins MCD (that is still an 'if'), and continues with its mediocre performance beset with corruption like it has been now, I am afraid we will only be handing AAP 67 seats again on a platter, come Assembly Elections.
> 
> Sometimes, I wonder if BJP is better off losing MCD and letting AAP run MCD to ground just before 2020 with their usual theatrics.
> 
> At least then, BJP stands a much better chance of winning the Delhi Assembly.



I concur, however it will be bad for BJP's image and in politics, image is everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crixus

I want to see the face of Ajeet Singh after eading such news 


ranjeet said:


>


----------



## Soumitra

Sambit Patra just gave Rajdeep a big slap. Rajdeep as saying that since Modi was in all poll posters for MCD so should he be blamed if MCD does not work. Sambit said Rajdeep does not need any excuse for blaming Modi. he blames Modi for whatever happens in India as well as anywhere in the world like Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Lo ji iske chutad to ho gaye chauday 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856146342275461122


----------



## Gadkari

ranjeet said:


> Lo ji iske chutad to ho gaye chauday
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856146342275461122



Which means he is going to "unite" with Lalu Prasad Yadav and Momota banerjee

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856165813069459456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856167149370568704

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Sambit Patra just gave Rajdeep a big slap. Rajdeep as saying that since Modi was in all poll posters for MCD so should he be blamed if MCD does not work. Sambit said Rajdeep does not need any excuse for blaming Modi. he blames Modi for whatever happens in India as well as anywhere in the world like Syria


Just finished watching that segment. That thappad was even harder than the one he got in NYC. No wonder suddenly he changed the topic to accountability in MCD!


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856149790719066114


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856149790719066114


AAP is going Congress way... If Congress loses its not Gandhi's fault but everyone else's.. If AAP loses its not Kejriwal's fault but everyone else's! Good for BJP if this is the attitude of opposition's!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> AAP is going Congress way... If Congress loses its not Gandhi's fault but everyone else's.. If AAP loses its not Kejriwal's fault but everyone else's! Good for BJP if this is the attitude of opposition's!


The difference is that in Congrew there are other leaders. They may not be able to come up but atleast they exist. There is no one else in AAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856149790719066114


That's some Rana Ayyub level of detective work.


----------



## Bibo

These New notes were recovered from a raid at residence of 'UP Additional Commissioner of Sales Tax'. 

They also discovered 10 Kg of Gold from the Noida residence of Keshav Lal, who is the Additional commissioner of state sales tax and is posted in Kanpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1849589065306015


----------



## ranjeet

takeiteasy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1849589065306015


You are a little late Delhi already voted for MCD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

Kejriwal's message to the people of Delhi after viewing #*ExitPoll* for #MCDelections2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

proud_indian said:


> Kejriwal's message to the people of Delhi after viewing #*ExitPoll* for #MCDelections2017


He is a troll .


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> The difference is that in Congrew there are other leaders. They may not be able to come up but atleast they exist. There is no one else in AAP


AAP had two choices...either accept the verdict with humility & improve their conduct to regain public support or go for broke by presenting an aggressive front & blame everyone/everything else for their loss but themselves! They chose the later, which may finish them off completely! Should their 27 MLAs be disqualified by EC, you may see their govt collapsing with a bit of push on remaining MLAs & a mid term election to completely wipe out AAP from the state!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

First FIR on crop burning. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856378882894778369
Is this Mamata Begum? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856387120373649408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@ranjeet @Soumitra @Robinhood Pandey


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856404999756062720

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ranjeet

Stephen Cohen said:


> @ranjeet @Soumitra @Robinhood Pandey
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856404999756062720


Ouch. 

Looks like this Brit is taking revenge for Sashi's speech at oxford. Brutal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856542656503173120


----------



## Roybot

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856149790719066114



Exit poll tampering Next these retards will accuse BJP of mind control.



ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856542656503173120



This conman can see his future, a bleak future. This so called movement of his will be the last nail in his coffin.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Roybot said:


> This conman can see his future, a bleak future. This so called movement of his will be the last nail in his coffin.



He has no interest in governance

He wants to go on a Confrontation with the Central Government and 
wants to become a Martyr ; when they impose President's rule in Delhi 

He has become a Junior Partner in the so called Anti Modi alliance shaping up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Roybot said:


> This conman can see his future, a bleak future. This so called movement of his will be the last nail in his coffin.


He will keep floating around like an unflushable turd, sore sight to the eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

ranjeet said:


> He will keep floating around like an unflushable turd, sore sight to the eyes.



Not for too long, he is as good as gone in the next elections. You ll see more rats abandoning his ship after the MCD results.

Central government and CBI should keep an eye out for corruption as well, cause it will be amply clear to the AAPtards that this is probably the one and only term they ll ever be in power. And with no other elections left for the AAP, they ll try to mint as much money as possible through corrupt means in the last two years.

BJP should finish this nuisance once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856542656503173120


If he thinks he will get the kind of public support he got during Anna movement, he is badly mistaken..instead people may go after him & thrash him publicly for his antics!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stephen Cohen

JanjaWeed said:


> If he thinks he will get the kind of public support he got during Anna movement, he is badly mistaken..instead people may go after him & thrash him publicly for his antics!



What a Sight that will be 

We can see memes like " Kejriwal ko JOOTA KYUN maara ""


----------



## Bibo

The Sad Reality of India and the reality of demographic change, 

1. Kerala,






In the near future, Hindus going to be a minirity in three whole new districts





2. Gujarat present,






IN the near Future, Two more districts going to have higher muslim population






3. Muslim Population in Jarkhan,






In the near future, two more districts going the West Bengal way,







4. Tamilnadu today.






In the new future,






5. Uttar Pradesh today,






In the near future,





Check out the demography change near Nepal and Bangladesh,












7. West Bengal,






Near Future,






8. Haryana,






Near future,






9. Devi Bhoom Uttarakhand,






Near Future,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Kejriwal gone total nuts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856769966422409216
Someone please send him to Bangalore. Not for cough treatment but to NIMHANS

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Institute_of_Mental_Health_and_Neurosciences

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> Kejriwal gone total nuts
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856769966422409216
> Someone please send him to Bangalore. Not for cough treatment but to NIMHANS
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Institute_of_Mental_Health_and_Neurosciences




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856805830368403456

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856865794696900609

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

Welcome move. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856871242447675394

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/rahul-gandhis-aunt-shobha-nehru-dead-1999274.html

Vice President Rahul Gandhi's aunt Shobha Nehru died at her residence here on Tuesday morning owing to age-related complications.


Kasauli: Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi's aunt Shobha Nehru died at her residence here on Tuesday morning owing to age-related complications, her family said. She was 108.

She was married to India`s first Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru`s cousin B K Nehru, an Indian diplomat who nearly succeeded Dag Hammarskjold as United Nations Secretary General.

Rahul Gandhi regularly headed to the picturesque hill station of Kasauli in Himachal Pradesh to meet his aunt.

Born in Budapest in Hungary, Shobha Nehru married into the Nehru family in 1935 after she met B K Nehru at Oxford University as a student.

B K Nehru, one of India`s most distinguished civil servants of post-independent India and former trustee of The Tribune Trust of Publications, died on October 31, 2001 at the age of 92.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Tshering22

The lesser the Nehru dynasty members are, the better it is for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Stephen Cohen said:


> He has no interest in governance
> 
> He wants to go on a Confrontation with the Central Government and
> wants to become a Martyr ; when they impose President's rule in Delhi
> 
> He has become a Junior Partner in the so called Anti Modi alliance shaping up



As much as I want Kejriwal and his brand of politics to go away, it would be a mistake to make him a martyr of any kind. Let him die a slow and painful but natural death.

And I don't think Kejriwal is the kind of person who will enjoy being in opposition benches for long. Once he loses power, he will quickly lose interest in politics and move on to something else.



Roybot said:


> Not for too long, he is as good as gone in the next elections. You ll see more rats abandoning his ship after the MCD results.



Once his donors realize that he is a losing horse, whatever donations he was getting will dry up overnight.

In fact, all his bombast about EVM tampering is his desperate attempt to stop his benefactors from abandoning his party - after a string of losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856789213672464384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856805830368403456

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Trends for all 270 seats for Delhi civic polls indicate BJP leading in 187, Congress 40 and AAP 37 seats.

EVM tampering confirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## utraash

Nilgiri said:


> Trends for all 270 seats for Delhi civic polls indicate BJP leading in 187, Congress 40 and AAP 37 seats.
> 
> EVM tampering confirmed


@ashok321

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Soumitra

EVM - Every Vote for Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhakts were saying BJP will get over 200 seats . . . . . can't even manage 180 seats . . . . massive AAP leher stopped them !!






election results ke baad eent se eent bajate arvind kejriwal !

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Hahahahha brutal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857110475594772484

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Hahahahha brutal
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857110475594772484








Internal survey hai ji . . . MCD me MC BC ho gayi hai ji !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fireurimagination

AAP blaming the EVM means they won't realize their mistakes and mend their ways thus after the next assembly elections AAP will be history. They can well forget their Pan-India ambitions with this attitude I don't think they will be able to defend their own turf now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Fireurimagination said:


> AAP blaming the EVM means they won't realize their mistakes and mend their ways thus after the next assembly elections AAP will be history. They can well forget their Pan-India ambitions with this attitude I don't think they will be able to defend their own turf now

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fireurimagination

Even after dismal performance of BJP in MCD for 10 years, I believe BJP winning MCD is because of the TINA (there is no alternative) factor. Part because people wanted to punish AAP for fooling them and part because of Modi popularity and UP win too but the bottom-line being as of today AAP or Congress or any other party is no way an alternative to BJP even if their performance is not up to the mark

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857117467784736768

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Śakra

Post the results


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

latest visuals from Ashutosh's house

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fireurimagination

Bill Gates lauds PM Narendra Modi for 'success' of Swachh Bharat initiative

Bill 'Sanghi' Gates

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

Fireurimagination said:


> Bill Gates lauds PM Narendra Modi for 'success' of Swachh Bharat initiative
> 
> Bill 'Sanghi' Gates


----------



## JetCool

Fireurimagination said:


> Bill Gates lauds PM Narendra Modi for 'success' of Swachh Bharat initiative
> 
> Bill 'Sanghi' Gates



Sab Mile hua hai jee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Still disappointed to see AAP coming 2nd in MCD


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> Still disappointed to see AAP coming 2nd in MCD


They still have some votes in the JJ colonies


----------



## Dean Winchester

Hindustani78 said:


> http://zeenews.india.com/india/rahul-gandhis-aunt-shobha-nehru-dead-1999274.html
> 
> Vice President Rahul Gandhi's aunt Shobha Nehru died at her residence here on Tuesday morning owing to age-related complications.
> 
> 
> Kasauli: Congress Vice President Rahul Gandhi's aunt Shobha Nehru died at her residence here on Tuesday morning owing to age-related complications, her family said. She was 108.
> 
> She was married to India`s first Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru`s cousin B K Nehru, an Indian diplomat who nearly succeeded Dag Hammarskjold as United Nations Secretary General.
> 
> Rahul Gandhi regularly headed to the picturesque hill station of Kasauli in Himachal Pradesh to meet his aunt.
> 
> Born in Budapest in Hungary, Shobha Nehru married into the Nehru family in 1935 after she met B K Nehru at Oxford University as a student.
> 
> B K Nehru, one of India`s most distinguished civil servants of post-independent India and former trustee of The Tribune Trust of Publications, died on October 31, 2001 at the age of 92.


108 years old.
Damn.


----------



## Ashesh

Soumitra said:


> They still have some votes in the JJ colonies



Most of the World Class Mohalla Clinics are opened in JJ colonies. 

I'm happy that Delhities didn't vote for Moron Kejriwal's Party.



Śakra said:


> Post the results



BJP 186 Seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

All the Aaptards have gone in to a hiding??? Janta Modiji se mili hui hai ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JetCool

Now for some Sobering News.

Mehbooba Mufti gvot. in Kashmir has made *Urdu* compulsory in *Jammu* schools from Class 1 to 5.

This is a language which is not even common to Kashmir nor is it related to kashmiri. Its an attempt to make kashmir closer to Pakistan. WTF has the Modi govt./BJP gone along with this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus Bro, how are you doing? AAP routed in Delhi MCD Elections? 


Haven't seen @Juggernautjatt since announcement of Punjab election results.

Paid Suppoters?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

During Congress rule, Ambanis had them (Congress) in their pockets. 
Now they have Modi in their pockets.
How has India progressed?

Why are Ambanis not paying their past loans?
Are they insolvent?
No.

Modi mehrbaan tau ambani pehlwan.


----------



## JetCool

ashok321 said:


> During Congress rule, Ambanis had them (Congress) in their pockets.
> Now they have Modi in their pockets.
> How has India progressed?
> 
> Why are Ambanis not paying their past loans?
> Are they insolvent?
> No.
> 
> Modi mehrbaan tau ambani pehlwan.



..........


----------



## ashok321

*Unbelievable that BJP's huge victory possible without EVM tampering: Sisodia:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857182548132110336


----------



## Surya 1

ashok321 said:


> *Unbelievable that BJP's huge victory possible without EVM tampering: Sisodia:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857182548132110336



Whereever AAP looses, it is EVM tempering. It is a matter of time before people stop noticing and media stop covering their bluffing.



Robinhood Pandey said:


> latest visuals from Ashutosh's house



Gang of thieves. Delhi ke thug.



kadamba-warrior said:


> As much as I want Kejriwal and his brand of politics to go away, it would be a mistake to make him a martyr of any kind. Let him die a slow and painful but natural death.
> 
> And I don't think Kejriwal is the kind of person who will enjoy being in opposition benches for long. Once he loses power, he will quickly lose interest in politics and move on to something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Once his donors realize that he is a losing horse, whatever donations he was getting will dry up overnight.
> 
> In fact, all his bombast about EVM tampering is his desperate attempt to stop his benefactors from abandoning his party - after a string of losses.



Excatly that is what Shah and Modi are doing. Slow death like congress mukta bharat. Look how the Thug family is systematically marinalized and they have became a joke now.



kadamba-warrior said:


> As much as I want Kejriwal and his brand of politics to go away, it would be a mistake to make him a martyr of any kind. Let him die a slow and painful but natural death.
> 
> And I don't think Kejriwal is the kind of person who will enjoy being in opposition benches for long. Once he loses power, he will quickly lose interest in politics and move on to something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Once his donors realize that he is a losing horse, whatever donations he was getting will dry up overnight.
> 
> In fact, all his bombast about EVM tampering is his desperate attempt to stop his benefactors from abandoning his party - after a string of losses.



Excatly that is what Shah and Modi are doing. Slow death like congress mukta bharat. Look how the Thug family is systematically marinalized and they have became a joke now.


Robinhood Pandey said:


> Internal survey hai ji . . . MCD me MC BC ho gayi hai ji !!!



Those 31000 people were AAP goon on payroll of AAP from funding of Navin Jindal's party.



kadamba-warrior said:


> As much as I want Kejriwal and his brand of politics to go away, it would be a mistake to make him a martyr of any kind. Let him die a slow and painful but natural death.
> 
> And I don't think Kejriwal is the kind of person who will enjoy being in opposition benches for long. Once he loses power, he will quickly lose interest in politics and move on to something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Once his donors realize that he is a losing horse, whatever donations he was getting will dry up overnight.
> 
> In fact, all his bombast about EVM tampering is his desperate attempt to stop his benefactors from abandoning his party - after a string of losses.



Excatly that is what Shah and Modi are doing. Slow death like congress mukta bharat. Look how the Thug family is systematically marinalized and they have became a joke now.


Robinhood Pandey said:


> Internal survey hai ji . . . MCD me MC BC ho gayi hai ji !!!



Those 31000 people were AAP goon on payroll of AAP from funding of Navin Jindal's party.



ashok321 said:


> During Congress rule, Ambanis had them (Congress) in their pockets.
> Now they have Modi in their pockets.
> How has India progressed?
> 
> Why are Ambanis not paying their past loans?
> Are they insolvent?
> No.
> 
> Modi mehrbaan tau ambani pehlwan.



Modi decreased gas price twice and imposed 10000 crore panelty on Ambani. 

Actually the dalals of multinationlas shouts ambani to target desi companies. Why they do not shout Hindustan liverm, Ford foundation and greenpeace NGO?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

ashok321 said:


> During Congress rule, Ambanis had them (Congress) in their pockets.
> Now they have Modi in their pockets.
> How has India progressed?
> 
> Why are Ambanis not paying their past loans?
> Are they insolvent?
> No.
> 
> Modi mehrbaan tau ambani pehlwan.


Koi baat nahi. Hamain pata hai aaj aapko Sadmaa lagaa hai. 

Chalo thoda khush kar dete hain. There is no Modi wave. BJP was expecting to win 210 seats in the elections they could only win 186. such a terrible performance.

Modi should resign. the people of Delhi have lost their confidence in him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Not In My Area: AAP Lawmaker Alka Lamba Says Vote Machines Not To Blame*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/mcd-...e-of-dissent-1686198?pfrom=home-lateststories

@ashok321 
@Juggernautjatt 
@Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

Rat killing started i guess but 10 is too less need some 100 to avenge the 23 brave hearts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indiatester

Why are @Roybot and @Stephen Cohen banned?


----------



## Śakra

indiatester said:


> Why are @Roybot and @Stephen Cohen banned?



Steven opened a threat in chinese section about banned muslim names. #1 rule of PDF is not to post or open any thread that makes china look bad. Ive been banned for merely opening threads about china too. Ever since I stopped going to the chinese section or engaging with chinse I havent been banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Fireurimagination said:


> Even after dismal performance of BJP in MCD for 10 years, I believe BJP winning MCD is because of the TINA (there is no alternative) factor. Part because people wanted to punish AAP for fooling them and part because of Modi popularity and UP win too but the bottom-line being as of today AAP or Congress or any other party is no way an alternative to BJP even if their performance is not up to the mark



People also wising up to AAP holding back funding to MCD, BJP says to the tune of 9,000 crores or such.

Can any members shed some details on this?



Robinhood Pandey said:


> latest visuals from Ashutosh's house



 oh man i cant stop



IndoCarib said:


> *Not In My Area: AAP Lawmaker Alka Lamba Says Vote Machines Not To Blame*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/mcd-...e-of-dissent-1686198?pfrom=home-lateststories
> 
> @ashok321
> @Juggernautjatt
> @Prometheus



Helps in highlighting which AAP ppl have some redeemability (and can be absorbed after inevitable destruction), and which ones need to be cut loose to let Delhi ppl have their way with them if the courts dont want to deal with them.



indiatester said:


> Why are @Roybot and @Stephen Cohen banned?



@Roybot red-pilled some BD's a little too hard and virulently  (If I had to guess).

Hope he will be back soon, one of few posters along with @Robinhood Pandey and @ranjeet that are my absolute favourite Indian posters on this forum hehe....the three R's if you will (now that 4th rain man is gone  )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857179234380509184
Then they wonder why people dont vote for them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857179234380509184
> Then they wonder why people dont vote for them



Its good actually. Keeping this direction going for them is excellent for country as whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JetCool

Meanwhile xtians show love and respect for Hindus, 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857233655588048899

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857190506572509184

Meanwhile life goes on for Hindus as if nothing has happend.

In UP,






*Difference between Tibetan and Bangladeshi refugees. *






AAP after the MCD elections

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Śakra

JetCool said:


> Meanwhile xtians show love and respect for Hindus,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857233655588048899
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857190506572509184
> 
> Meanwhile life goes on for Hindus as if nothing has happend.
> 
> In UP,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Difference between Tibetan and Bangladeshi refugees. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAP after the MCD elections



Difference between dharmi and adharmi people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JetCool

Śakra said:


> Difference between dharmi and adharmi people.



But we are not suppose to Talk about it. 

You see, its not "secular'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

2 pics went viral on internet ,1 from Kashmir always gets attention it doesn't deserve other frm Manipur which never gets deserved attention !!












-- Vivek Shetty

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

*A short and concise ‘Manifesto for a Liberal Hindu’* 

_Extremely eminent intellectual and one of the greatest thinkers of our times, Sagarika Ghose had written an article asking Liberal Hindus to write their own manifesto. As her suggestions, nay, commandments are binding upon the people of this nation, I have written a short and concise Liberal Hindu Manifesto. It will help all unwashed Hindus to be liberal and intellectual like Lady Sagarika. Someday, I hope to see this manifesto enshrined in our constitution as well: _

***

WE, THE LIBERAL HINDUS OF INDIA, having solemnly resolved to release a liberal manifesto, as ordered by the patron saint of liberalism, Saint Sagarika, do hereby declare that,

We may, at home, observe the Puja secretly, but on social media, we will dismiss all Hindu rituals as ‘mumbo-jumbo’. At the same time, we will visit some Dargah and click selfies with the skull-cap and dupatta over our heads.

We will, tweet about our dogs getting sick of Diwali firecrackers. We will also outrage against the Yulin dog festival and post heart-rending pictures of dogs in cages. We will also outrage against Jallikattu and write substandard blogs about how cruel the sport it. However, we will not break our silence over Eid slaughter. We will also refer to Gaurakshaks derisively, because cows are not animals worthy to be saved, except when we are talking about Jallikattu.

We will use euphemisms like ‘thugs’ and ‘misguided youth’ or ‘rebels when it comes to Naxals or Jihadi terrorists in Kashmir or Bastar. But we will refer to alleged Gaurakshaks as ‘terrorists’ or ‘saffron terrorists’, always.

We solemnly swear that there is Buddhist terror in Myanmar, there is Jewish terror in Israel and there is Hindu terror in India. Other than that, terror has no religion anywhere in the world. Whenever there are jihadi attacks anywhere in the world, we will refer to them as ‘incidents’.

We will wax eloquence about how serene _Azaan_ calls sound when the muezzin’s voice blares into our ears at five in the morning every day, 365 days a year, but we will complain about noise pollution when loudspeakers are used during Ganesh Chaturthi or Ambedkar Jayanti.

We will never give up on equating an isolated incident of violence against Muslims by so-called Gaurakshaks with mass murders of our security forces by Maoists and Jihadis.

We will go orgasmic over ‘sufi qwawwalis’ but dismiss bhajans, even by classical singers as ‘cheap pandering to public taste’.

We will remember to pay token obeisance to Kabir but will never try to understand the depths of his Ram Bhakti, because, as liberal Hindus, we believe that Ram was a part of ‘mythology’, therefore he did not exist. However, we will insist Ram existed only when we talk about feminism. Because, then we can accuse him of not being fair to Sita.

We will dismiss Karwa Chauth as ‘regressive’ and ‘patriarchal’ year after year, but we will support the Muslim woman’s ‘right to veil’. We will also not utter a word against Triple Talaq, even when Muslim women want it repealed.

We will only talk about ‘human rights’ of stone-pelters, murderers, terrorists, jehadis and rapists. We will talk about how a stone pelter ‘had nightmares’ because he was tied to a jeep and was released unharmed, but we will not outrage against our soldiers being slaughtered and their bodies mutilated.

We will, talk about how yoga, ayurveda, meditation are universal legacies and how they have nothing to do with Hindu dharma. But when the government wants to introduce Yoga into schools, we will protest against the ‘imposition of Hindu traditions’ on students.

We will do all the things mentioned above, because we are the liberal Hindus, secure in our hypocrisy and because we understand that to be labelled ‘secular’, we have to demonise the faith in which we are born at every possible point.

Signed,
The Liberal Hindus Of India

http://www.opindia.com/2017/04/a-short-and-concise-manifesto-for-a-liberal-hindu/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fireurimagination

Day after Rahul Gandhi's emergency northeast meet, four Congress MLAs join BJP in Manipur

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Soumitra

*As 4 More Congressmen Join BJP In Manipur, Himanta Biswa Sarma's Jab At Rahul Gandhi*
All India | Reported by Ratnadip Choudhury, Edited by Raija Susan Panicker | Updated: April 28, 2017 19:47 IST
 






Himanta Biswa Sarma today welcomed four Congress legislators to BJP in Manipur.

IMPHAL: 
*HIGHLIGHTS*

Rahul Gandhi can make no further progress in the north east, he said
Mr Sarma is credited for delivering three north east states for the BJP
'Tripura next and then Meghalaya,' he vowed today

With a jibe at Rahul Gandhi, the BJP's north-east strategist Himanta Biswa Sarma welcomed to his party today four more Congress legislators in Manipur. The BJP formed a coalition government in the state under Chief Minister N Biren Singh last month; the Congress got the most seats in the assembly election but could not gather from other parties the support of three legislators that it needed for a majority.

Since election results were announced, six Congress legislators have joined the BJP, reducing the party's seats in the 60-member assembly to 22. The MLAs who have crossed over will have to resign from the assembly and say they are happy to contest by-elections as BJP candidates. Among those who joined today is former minister Ngamthang Haokip.


"Rahul Gandhi had convened a meeting just yesterday on strengthening the Congress in the north east. And today four Congress MLAs have joined the BJP," said a smiling Mr Sarma to much applause. "That means that Rahulji can make no further progress in the north east...the people have decided to make the north east Congress mukt (Congress free)," he added.

Himanta Biswa Sarma quit the Congress and joined the BJP less than two years ago, vowing to oust Congress governments in the north east. He blamed Rahul Gandhi for his leaving the party, alleging that Mr Gandhi had paid more attention to his pet than him when he went to meet the Congress vice-president in Delhi.


Since he quit, the 48-year-old, known for his organisational skills and political strategy, has delivered three states for the BJP, which so far had a limited presence in the north east. Mr Sarma is credited with the BJP's big Assam win last year and in Arunchal Pradesh, convinced over 40 Congress rebels in Arunachal Pardesh who had gone back to the party, to quit again only two months later and join a regional party to form a government backed by the BJP.


In Manipur, the BJP went from zero to 21 seats in this year's election, and Mr Sarma was ready with support letters from allies for the party to form government. The Congress now has only one seat more in the assembly than the BJP, which said today that more Congress legislators will join it soon.

"Tripura next and then Meghalaya," vowed Mr Biswa today. Meghalaya has a Congress government and Tripura is ruled by the Left.

Later in the evening, Trinamool Congress's lone MLA in Manipur, T Robindro Singh, also joined the BJP.

Nagaland's ruling party, the Nagaland People's Front, is part of the BJP-led national coalition NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

Guyz don't miss this one

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IndoCarib

*AAP Praises Yogi Adityanath, Echoes Holiday Ban Order In Delhi*

**

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

IndoCarib said:


> *AAP Praises Yogi Adityanath, Echoes Holiday Ban Order In Delhi*
> 
> **


Change in tactic...you'll hear more & more flattering words about Modi & his associates, from AAP! It's a rude awakening for Kejri & his cronies...his anti-Modi rhetoric has backfired badly! Now he wants to reverse the trend by being on the other side! Not going to work though... Yeh public hai, sub jaanti hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

*Mission 400: BJP Sets Target For Next Lok Sabha Polls*

*http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/mission-400-bjp-sets-target-for-next-lok-sabha-polls-1687325*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> *Mission 400: BJP Sets Target For Next Lok Sabha Polls*
> 
> *http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/mission-400-bjp-sets-target-for-next-lok-sabha-polls-1687325*




Good it gives a buffer of 100+....which is needed. But BJP should also carefully check it doesn't overextend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

BJP will not get another term.

Not in this generation, till the memory of this mandate betrayal lasts.


----------



## Soumitra

Nilgiri said:


> Good it gives a buffer of 100+....which is needed. But BJP should also carefully check it doesn't overextend.


Last time target was 300 they got 282 which was good. If they target 400 then only we will see 350+ seats

New States to target
Bengal - Jihadi didi's antics make the state easy for targetting
All North East States - Hemant Biswa Sarma can help. 
AP - Good alliance with Naidu is going to help here. Need more BJP MPs along with TDP ones
Telangana - Naidu can influence here also. BJP has to target atleat 8-10 MPs from here
Karnataka - Siddharamaih is going down and yedurrappa needs to be pushed to get the MPs
Odhisha - 15 year anti incumbency for Naveen Patnaik

Kerala and Tamil Nadu will be difficult as no base for BJP here but we can still target 2-3 seats from these states

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## padamchen

Just two words -

India Shining.


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Just two words -
> 
> India Shining.


Just two words

Rahul Gandhi


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> Just two words
> 
> Rahul Gandhi



Interesting

So the confidence rests on one anagram

TINA


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> BJP will not get another term.
> 
> Not in this generation, till the memory of this mandate betrayal lasts.


There is no betrayal of the Mandate. People vooted for a decisive goovt with a hindutva base. That is what is being given. 

If you feel that people feel betrayal of the mandate then how do you explain repeated wins in election after election?

The people who are crying right now are NOT the people who vote for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> *Mission 400: BJP Sets Target For Next Lok Sabha Polls*
> 
> *http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/mission-400-bjp-sets-target-for-next-lok-sabha-polls-1687325*


Ambitious target. it's good to see the buildup for 2019 has already started. There's a chance that BJP may not be able to repeat its huge success of 2014 in Bihar / UP! This expansion drive will surely compensate, should BJP fail to retain some seats it won last time around!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> There is no betrayal of the Mandate. People vooted for a decisive goovt with a hindutva base. That is what is being given.
> 
> If you feel that people feel betrayal of the mandate then how do you explain repeated wins in election after election?
> 
> The people who are crying right now are NOT the people who vote for BJP.



I'm not crying. I don't cry. I'm seething.

And yes I voted for BJP.

The Hindutva they drummed up and the Hindutva we got are very different beasts.

Two times in two generations.

They will not get a third chance.


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Interesting
> 
> So the confidence rests on one anagram
> 
> TINA


I wanted to use TINA but 2 words were enough.

But it is not only TINA factor which is a big factor but also the overall popularity of Narendra Modi and the connect with the people regarding the work he has done.

BJP was always clear about their Hindutva agenda. If the opposers say that BJP is using Hindutva then they have falied to understand the mandate


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> I wanted to use TINA but 2 words were enough.
> 
> But it is not only TINA factor which is a big factor but also the overall popularity of Narendra Modi and the connect with the people regarding the work he has done.
> 
> BJP was always clear about their Hindutva agenda. If the opposers say that BJP is using Hindutva then they have falied to understand the mandate



Please read about Hindutva on the BJP website. On the RSS website.

Compare it to the Hindutva we are getting.

Let me make it clear.

I am not Hindu. But I am a pretty radical believer in the idea of cultural Hindutva.

Which belongs to all people whose blood is mixed with this soil.

And there are millions of Indians who are not Hindu who believe similarly.

The moment you go Hindu on us, within the narrower confines of only practicing Hindus and their values and sensibilities, you alienate these millions.

And you make them extremely anti you.

If that's how you want things to develop, bring it on.

You will see the results in our lifetimes.


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> The Hindutva they drummed up and the Hindutva we got are very different beasts.



I am curious. What is the difference in the Hindutva they drumed up and the hindutva you got?

Modi spoke about cow protection during election and you got that

Modi spoke about UCC - The law commision is working on it + we can expect verdicts in Supreme Court against Triple Talaq and Polygamy. Trust me for 90% of the hindutva supporters these two are the major parts of UCC. Once these are done they will consider UCC promise as fulfilled

Modi Spoke about Ram Temple - SC asked to go for out of court setllement. Even if that is not possible a verdict will come. In Politics, as in Cricket, timing is everythnig. I feel that a verdict in favour of Ram Temple will be coming sometime in 2018 end. just before the elction campaign kicks off in high gear a favourable verdict will give a big boost to BJP



padamchen said:


> Which belong to all people whose blood is mixed with this soil.
> 
> And there are millions of Indians who are not Hindu who believe similarly.
> 
> The moment you go Hindu on us, within the narrower confines of only practicing Hindus and their values and sensibilities, you alienate these millions.


BJP itself says anyone born in India is culturally a Hindu. You may label yourself as Muslims, or Christians, or Sikhs, or Jains, or Buddhists but culturally you are part of the greater Hindu Family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> I am curious. What is the difference in the Hindutva they drumed up and the hindutva you got?
> 
> Modi spoke about cow protection during election and you got that
> 
> Modi spoke about UCC - The law commision is working on it + we can expect verdicts in Supreme Court against Triple Talaq and Polygamy. Trust me for 90% of the hindutva supporters these two are the major parts of UCC. Once these are done they will consider UCC promise as fulfilled
> 
> Modi Spoke about Ram Temple - SC asked to go for out of court setllement. Even if that is not possible a verdict will come. In Politics, as in Cricket, timing is everythnig. I feel that a verdict in favour of Ram Temple will be coming sometime in 2018 end. just before the elction campaign kicks off in high gear a favourable verdict will give a big boost to BJP
> 
> 
> BJP itself says anyone born in India is culturally a Hindu. You may label yourself as Muslims, or Christians, or Sikhs, or Jains, or Buddhists but culturally you are part of the greater Hindu Family.



The BJP says something.

It's sanghis do something else.

The BJP pretends all is well.

The country wakes up.

Save it Soumitra. You are not speaking to a kid here.


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> The BJP says something.
> 
> It's sanghis do something else.
> 
> The BJP pretends all is well.
> 
> The country wakes up.
> 
> Save it Soumitra. You are not speaking to a kid here.


Please explain to me what different have Sanghis done which is different from hindutva promised by BJP

I gave point by point explanation of my Point of View. Please give your PoV in a point by point manner

If you said you oppose BJP becuae you oppose Hindutva I would have still understood. But you are a curious case. You say you support Hindutva but you are saying BJP is NOT doing Hindutva?

Please try to explain in a point wise manner


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> Please explain to me what different have Sanghis done which is different from hindutva promised by BJP
> 
> I gave point by point explanation of my Point of View. Please give your PoV in a point by point manner
> 
> If you said you oppose BJP becuae you oppose Hindutva I would have still understood. But you are a curious case. You say you support Hindutva but you are saying BJP is NOT doing Hindutva?
> 
> Please try to explain in a point wise manner



I'll answer your question with one of my own.

Are Muslims and Christians cultural Hindus?

If yes, what is this surge of hate and targeting against them?

Are they not of this soil?

Quit your politically correct script buddy. I repeat. You are speaking to a guy who is more your dad's generation than yours.

Introspect.

My mind is made up. And I am crystal clear in my thinking and understanding of things in the society I live in.


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Are Muslims and Christians cultural Hindus?


I dont beilieve in being politically correct. I call a spade a spade

Do we consider them as culturally Hindus ? Yes

Do they consider themselves as culturally Hindus? No

The only thing that is happening is that the previous govt gave these groups longer ropes and suppresed the Hindus. This is now changing

And this is exactly what BJP had promised. nothing more nothing less

If you were not able to understand what BJP was saying too bad.

You have your chance. You can still try to vote out the BJP if, and this is a big if, you can get enough numbers on your side.

Let me ask you a question. Why will majority Hindus, who for decades were made to feel inferior about their culture and heritage, vote agianst the party which is finally giving them prominance?

And I am not talking about the so called "Liberal" hindu who is hindu is just a name and is a tiny minority in the population.

Another fallcy is that the educated Hindus are "liberal" and the unwashed masses are the hindutva supporters. This is also not true at all. Lot of highly educated professionals - Engineers, MBAs, Doctors, Lawyers are supporters of BJP and their hindutva Policy


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> I dont beilieve in being politically correct. I call a spade a spade
> 
> Do we consider them as culturally Hindus ? Yes
> 
> Do they consider themselves as culturally Hindus? No
> 
> The only thing that is happening is that the previous govt gave these groups longer ropes and suppresed the Hindus. This is now changing
> 
> And this is exactly what BJP had promised. nothing more nothing less
> 
> If you were not able to understand what BJP was saying too bad.
> 
> You have your chance. You can still try to vote out the BJP if, and this is a big if, you can get enough numbers on your side.
> 
> Let me ask you a question. Why will majority Hindus, who for decades were made to feel inferior about their culture and heritage, vote agianst the party which is finally giving them prominance?
> 
> And I am not talking about the so called "Liberal" hindu who is hindu is just a name and is a tiny minority in the population.
> 
> Another fallcy is that the educated Hindus are "liberal" and the unwashed masses are the hindutva supporters. This is also not true at all. Lot of highly educated professionals - Engineers, MBAs, Doctors, Lawyers are supporters of BJP and their hindutva Policy



You just exposed the lie about cultural Hindutva. When you spoke as a Hindu religionist first.

Thanks.


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> You just exposed he lie about cultural Hindutva. When you spoke as a Hindu religionist first.
> 
> Thanks.


I have already given you my understanding of hindutva. It is what BJP promised and is following

I want to know your definition of Hindutva which you say BJP promised but is not following

No Rhetorical questions please a point by point explanation will be good.

Otherwise just say you dont believe in Hindutva but what passes off as "Secularism" in India.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Soumitra said:


> Last time target was 300 they got 282 which was good. If they target 400 then only we will see 350+ seats
> 
> New States to target
> Bengal - Jihadi didi's antics make the state easy for targetting
> All North East States - Hemant Biswa Sarma can help.
> AP - Good alliance with Naidu is going to help here. Need more BJP MPs along with TDP ones
> Telangana - Naidu can influence here also. BJP has to target atleat 8-10 MPs from here
> Karnataka - Siddharamaih is going down and yedurrappa needs to be pushed to get the MPs
> Odhisha - 15 year anti incumbency for Naveen Patnaik
> 
> Kerala and Tamil Nadu will be difficult as no base for BJP here but we can still target 2-3 seats from these states



Add Maharashtra to the list too, Modi popularity is quite high here as well and BJP is growing here like crazy. I believe for lok sabha elections people even Marathi Manus will vote for BJP and not Shiv Sena although they are NDA partners, so BJP will definitely improve it's tally and get 10-15 extra seats from Maharashtra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

Congress removes Digvijaya Singh as party in charge of Goa, Karnataka

Congress returning to it's senses??? Well still a very long way to go, don't think they can reach there by 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Fireurimagination said:


> Congress removes Digvijaya Singh as party in charge of Goa, Karnataka
> 
> Congress returning to it's senses??? Well still a very long way to go, don't think they can reach there by 2019


But Pappu is still at the helm though.. This is Congress's introspection..bit of patchwork here & there, & then call it as structural & organisational change! Not going to make any difference..


----------



## Soumitra

Fireurimagination said:


> Congress returning to it's senses??? Well still a very long way to go, don't think they can reach there by 2019


Naa. They will come to their senses whenthe headline is "Congress Removes Rahul Gandhi as Vice President for repeated defeats in elections"


----------



## Soumitra

*Strategy versus confusion: The styles of Amit Shah, Rahul Gandhi reflect the BJP-Congress difference*
*The BJP chief was planning for other polls even before the UP results while the Congress vice-president has kept his cadre waiting.*





Anita Katyal

 Share
 Tweet
 Email
 Reddit
 Print

 Share
 Tweet
 Email
 Reddit
 Print


As soon as the final phase of polling in Uttar Pradesh ended on March 8, Bharatiya Janata Party president Amit Shah went straight to Ahmedabad to begin preparations for the Gujarat Assembly elections scheduled for the year-end.

Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi, on the other hand, flew abroad after the grand old party suffered a humiliating defeat in Uttar Pradesh, winning just seven seats in the 403-member Assembly, while the BJP bagged 312.

Although the Nehru-Gandhi scion had gone to be with his ailing mother, Congress president Sonia Gandhi, who was undergoing treatment in the United States, there were few takers for this explanation, given the rapidity with which Rahul Gandhi takes off on his travels.

More importantly, the actions of the two leaders have brought out the stark contrast between the two national parties. While the BJP is fired with enthusiasm and moving ahead with a killer instinct, the Congress is comatose, showing little or no will to undertake any measures for its revival.

*BJP, party with a purpose*
Constantly in election mode, the BJP is humming with activity as it plans and strategises for its next electoral battle. Shah leads from the front, the party’s victories in Uttar Pradesh and other states having neither slowed him down nor made him complacent. Having whipped the organisation into shape over the past three years, he has the party rank and file on a tight leash. An elaborate work schedule has been drawn up for party workers, who have been directed to fan out across the country to visit booths and interact with the rank and file.

“As soon as one election is over, the BJP president starts preparing for the next one… he wastes no time,” remarked a senior BJP leader.

After working at a frenetic pace for the recent Assembly polls, Shah has now chalked out a 95-day tour of the country for a contact programme with booth-level workers. While poll-bound states are obviously on his radar, the BJP president will focus on states where the party does not have a strong presence but has the potential to expand. The states earmarked for immediate attention include West Bengal, Kerala, Odisha, Tamil Nadu and Telangana.

It was, therefore, no coincidence that Shah spent three days in West Bengal this week. He began his trip with a visit to Naxalbari, the home of Left-wing extremism, and held a meeting with party workers at Bhabanipur in Kolkata, Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee’s Assembly constituency.

The BJP is convinced it has more than a fair chance to put down roots in West Bengal. It is encouraged by the response to Ram Navmi celebrations organised by its cadre and the party’s second-place finish with a 31% vote share in the bye-election to the Contai South Assembly constituency, both in the first half of April.

*Directionless Congress*
Considering the string of humiliating defeats it has suffered in elections in the last three years, one would expect the Congress to display some urgency to identify its shortcomings, boost the morale of its cadre and conduct intensive internal meetings to revitalise the organisation, reinvent the party and work on a fresh strategy for forthcoming electoral battles. This is especially so as the BJP is expanding rapidly while also delivering on Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s promise of a “Congress-mukt Bharat” (Congress-free India) by wresting power from the grand old party in states ruled by it, including Uttarakhand and Manipur last month. But the Congress appears to be in no hurry to take any remedial measures. While the party awaits word from the leadership, there is a deathly silence at the Congress’ Akbar Road headquarters in Delhi these days as most office-bearers have vanished.

There is periodic talk of introspection and an organisational revamp but nothing has come of it. After the Congress was reduced to a mere 44 seats in the last Lok Sabha elections in 2014, the party president had set up a special committee under the chairmanship of former defence minister AK Antony to examine the reasons for the poor performance and to draw up a roadmap for the future. Nobody is aware of the contents of this report as it is yet to be discussed by the party.

When the Congress fared miserably in the Uttar Pradesh Assembly polls, Rahul Gandhi held out the promise of “structural changes” in the party. Again, there has been no follow-up action after this initial announcement. The party’s highest decision-making body, the Congress working committee, is yet to be convened for a stock-taking exercise. As a result, the morale of the rank and file is at an all-time low, the party’s state units continue to be in the grip of intense factionalism, and there is a constant stream of desertions. The latest example is Delhi where the Congress lost its former state unit chief, Arvinder Singh Lovely, to the BJP on the eve of this week’s municipal elections, in which the saffron party notched up yet another impressive victory. Also, former Delhi chief minister Sheila Dikshit was known to be upset that her nominees were not given tickets. Her longstanding feud with Delhi Congress chief Ajay Maken was out in the open when she declared, after the party’s poor showing in the civic body elections (it won 30 of the 270 seats), on Wednesday that she was not invited to campaign. Taking moral responsibility for the poll outcome, a disheartened Maken has stepped down as Delhi Congress chief.

“There is all-round uncertainty as everybody is waiting for the long-pending organisation changes,” said a member of the party’s working committee. “Most office-bearers have lost interest in their work as they are not sure if they will retain their jobs.” Congress members maintained that it is imperative that Rahul Gandhi put a new team in place at the earliest so they can get to work immediately, since the next general elections are only two years away. These changes were promised soon after the 2014 Lok Sabha polls but the wait continues.

*Leadership vacuum*
While the BJP has a well-oiled party machinery in place and is working to a plan, the Congress is clearly directionless. This lack of clarity was evident in meetings Rahul Gandhi held with party leaders in recent weeks. Nobody is sure how the list of invitees was drawn up as the office-bearers were not involved in these discussions. Even those who attended the meetings came back confused as the party vice-president had nothing concrete to offer in terms of the way ahead. Taking a cue from the BJP, Rahul Gandhi spoke of a plan to send leaders to states to set up booth committees while he sought feedback from those present on the party organisation in their respective states. However, several leaders who were part of these discussions were not convinced with his proposal. They maintained that Rahul Gandhi should appoint effective state unit presidents and give them the responsibility of setting up the party organisation, including the booth committees. “Rahul Gandhi is approaching the problem from the wrong end,” remarked a senior party leader.

Though there is no doubt that the Congress needs an immediate overhaul, there is also growing realisation in the party that its core problem is Rahul Gandhi himself. The Congress vice-president has learnt few lessons in the three years the party has been in the Opposition. According to party members, his communication skills have not improved, his style of functioning has not changed and he continues to rely on non-political people. Above all, he lacks credibility and is not considered a serious political player. It is evident that there is little hope for the Congress unless Rahul Gandhi reinvents himself before he reinvents the party.

@padamchen @The_Showstopper any comments


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> *Strategy versus confusion: The styles of Amit Shah, Rahul Gandhi reflect the BJP-Congress difference*
> *The BJP chief was planning for other polls even before the UP results while the Congress vice-president has kept his cadre waiting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anita Katyal
> 
> Share
> Tweet
> Email
> Reddit
> Print
> 
> Share
> Tweet
> Email
> Reddit
> Print
> 
> As soon as the final phase of polling in Uttar Pradesh ended on March 8, Bharatiya Janata Party president Amit Shah went straight to Ahmedabad to begin preparations for the Gujarat Assembly elections scheduled for the year-end.
> 
> Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi, on the other hand, flew abroad after the grand old party suffered a humiliating defeat in Uttar Pradesh, winning just seven seats in the 403-member Assembly, while the BJP bagged 312.
> 
> Although the Nehru-Gandhi scion had gone to be with his ailing mother, Congress president Sonia Gandhi, who was undergoing treatment in the United States, there were few takers for this explanation, given the rapidity with which Rahul Gandhi takes off on his travels.
> 
> More importantly, the actions of the two leaders have brought out the stark contrast between the two national parties. While the BJP is fired with enthusiasm and moving ahead with a killer instinct, the Congress is comatose, showing little or no will to undertake any measures for its revival.
> 
> *BJP, party with a purpose*
> Constantly in election mode, the BJP is humming with activity as it plans and strategises for its next electoral battle. Shah leads from the front, the party’s victories in Uttar Pradesh and other states having neither slowed him down nor made him complacent. Having whipped the organisation into shape over the past three years, he has the party rank and file on a tight leash. An elaborate work schedule has been drawn up for party workers, who have been directed to fan out across the country to visit booths and interact with the rank and file.
> 
> “As soon as one election is over, the BJP president starts preparing for the next one… he wastes no time,” remarked a senior BJP leader.
> 
> After working at a frenetic pace for the recent Assembly polls, Shah has now chalked out a 95-day tour of the country for a contact programme with booth-level workers. While poll-bound states are obviously on his radar, the BJP president will focus on states where the party does not have a strong presence but has the potential to expand. The states earmarked for immediate attention include West Bengal, Kerala, Odisha, Tamil Nadu and Telangana.
> 
> It was, therefore, no coincidence that Shah spent three days in West Bengal this week. He began his trip with a visit to Naxalbari, the home of Left-wing extremism, and held a meeting with party workers at Bhabanipur in Kolkata, Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee’s Assembly constituency.
> 
> The BJP is convinced it has more than a fair chance to put down roots in West Bengal. It is encouraged by the response to Ram Navmi celebrations organised by its cadre and the party’s second-place finish with a 31% vote share in the bye-election to the Contai South Assembly constituency, both in the first half of April.
> 
> *Directionless Congress*
> Considering the string of humiliating defeats it has suffered in elections in the last three years, one would expect the Congress to display some urgency to identify its shortcomings, boost the morale of its cadre and conduct intensive internal meetings to revitalise the organisation, reinvent the party and work on a fresh strategy for forthcoming electoral battles. This is especially so as the BJP is expanding rapidly while also delivering on Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s promise of a “Congress-mukt Bharat” (Congress-free India) by wresting power from the grand old party in states ruled by it, including Uttarakhand and Manipur last month. But the Congress appears to be in no hurry to take any remedial measures. While the party awaits word from the leadership, there is a deathly silence at the Congress’ Akbar Road headquarters in Delhi these days as most office-bearers have vanished.
> 
> There is periodic talk of introspection and an organisational revamp but nothing has come of it. After the Congress was reduced to a mere 44 seats in the last Lok Sabha elections in 2014, the party president had set up a special committee under the chairmanship of former defence minister AK Antony to examine the reasons for the poor performance and to draw up a roadmap for the future. Nobody is aware of the contents of this report as it is yet to be discussed by the party.
> 
> When the Congress fared miserably in the Uttar Pradesh Assembly polls, Rahul Gandhi held out the promise of “structural changes” in the party. Again, there has been no follow-up action after this initial announcement. The party’s highest decision-making body, the Congress working committee, is yet to be convened for a stock-taking exercise. As a result, the morale of the rank and file is at an all-time low, the party’s state units continue to be in the grip of intense factionalism, and there is a constant stream of desertions. The latest example is Delhi where the Congress lost its former state unit chief, Arvinder Singh Lovely, to the BJP on the eve of this week’s municipal elections, in which the saffron party notched up yet another impressive victory. Also, former Delhi chief minister Sheila Dikshit was known to be upset that her nominees were not given tickets. Her longstanding feud with Delhi Congress chief Ajay Maken was out in the open when she declared, after the party’s poor showing in the civic body elections (it won 30 of the 270 seats), on Wednesday that she was not invited to campaign. Taking moral responsibility for the poll outcome, a disheartened Maken has stepped down as Delhi Congress chief.
> 
> “There is all-round uncertainty as everybody is waiting for the long-pending organisation changes,” said a member of the party’s working committee. “Most office-bearers have lost interest in their work as they are not sure if they will retain their jobs.” Congress members maintained that it is imperative that Rahul Gandhi put a new team in place at the earliest so they can get to work immediately, since the next general elections are only two years away. These changes were promised soon after the 2014 Lok Sabha polls but the wait continues.
> 
> *Leadership vacuum*
> While the BJP has a well-oiled party machinery in place and is working to a plan, the Congress is clearly directionless. This lack of clarity was evident in meetings Rahul Gandhi held with party leaders in recent weeks. Nobody is sure how the list of invitees was drawn up as the office-bearers were not involved in these discussions. Even those who attended the meetings came back confused as the party vice-president had nothing concrete to offer in terms of the way ahead. Taking a cue from the BJP, Rahul Gandhi spoke of a plan to send leaders to states to set up booth committees while he sought feedback from those present on the party organisation in their respective states. However, several leaders who were part of these discussions were not convinced with his proposal. They maintained that Rahul Gandhi should appoint effective state unit presidents and give them the responsibility of setting up the party organisation, including the booth committees. “Rahul Gandhi is approaching the problem from the wrong end,” remarked a senior party leader.
> 
> Though there is no doubt that the Congress needs an immediate overhaul, there is also growing realisation in the party that its core problem is Rahul Gandhi himself. The Congress vice-president has learnt few lessons in the three years the party has been in the Opposition. According to party members, his communication skills have not improved, his style of functioning has not changed and he continues to rely on non-political people. Above all, he lacks credibility and is not considered a serious political player. It is evident that there is little hope for the Congress unless Rahul Gandhi reinvents himself before he reinvents the party.
> 
> @padamchen @The_Showstopper any comments


Do you really want to compare Pappu with him? Common bro, you do know it is really a waste of time.


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> *Strategy versus confusion: The styles of Amit Shah, Rahul Gandhi reflect the BJP-Congress difference*
> *The BJP chief was planning for other polls even before the UP results while the Congress vice-president has kept his cadre waiting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anita Katyal
> 
> Share
> Tweet
> Email
> Reddit
> Print
> 
> Share
> Tweet
> Email
> Reddit
> Print
> 
> As soon as the final phase of polling in Uttar Pradesh ended on March 8, Bharatiya Janata Party president Amit Shah went straight to Ahmedabad to begin preparations for the Gujarat Assembly elections scheduled for the year-end.
> 
> Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi, on the other hand, flew abroad after the grand old party suffered a humiliating defeat in Uttar Pradesh, winning just seven seats in the 403-member Assembly, while the BJP bagged 312.
> 
> Although the Nehru-Gandhi scion had gone to be with his ailing mother, Congress president Sonia Gandhi, who was undergoing treatment in the United States, there were few takers for this explanation, given the rapidity with which Rahul Gandhi takes off on his travels.
> 
> More importantly, the actions of the two leaders have brought out the stark contrast between the two national parties. While the BJP is fired with enthusiasm and moving ahead with a killer instinct, the Congress is comatose, showing little or no will to undertake any measures for its revival.
> 
> *BJP, party with a purpose*
> Constantly in election mode, the BJP is humming with activity as it plans and strategises for its next electoral battle. Shah leads from the front, the party’s victories in Uttar Pradesh and other states having neither slowed him down nor made him complacent. Having whipped the organisation into shape over the past three years, he has the party rank and file on a tight leash. An elaborate work schedule has been drawn up for party workers, who have been directed to fan out across the country to visit booths and interact with the rank and file.
> 
> “As soon as one election is over, the BJP president starts preparing for the next one… he wastes no time,” remarked a senior BJP leader.
> 
> After working at a frenetic pace for the recent Assembly polls, Shah has now chalked out a 95-day tour of the country for a contact programme with booth-level workers. While poll-bound states are obviously on his radar, the BJP president will focus on states where the party does not have a strong presence but has the potential to expand. The states earmarked for immediate attention include West Bengal, Kerala, Odisha, Tamil Nadu and Telangana.
> 
> It was, therefore, no coincidence that Shah spent three days in West Bengal this week. He began his trip with a visit to Naxalbari, the home of Left-wing extremism, and held a meeting with party workers at Bhabanipur in Kolkata, Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee’s Assembly constituency.
> 
> The BJP is convinced it has more than a fair chance to put down roots in West Bengal. It is encouraged by the response to Ram Navmi celebrations organised by its cadre and the party’s second-place finish with a 31% vote share in the bye-election to the Contai South Assembly constituency, both in the first half of April.
> 
> *Directionless Congress*
> Considering the string of humiliating defeats it has suffered in elections in the last three years, one would expect the Congress to display some urgency to identify its shortcomings, boost the morale of its cadre and conduct intensive internal meetings to revitalise the organisation, reinvent the party and work on a fresh strategy for forthcoming electoral battles. This is especially so as the BJP is expanding rapidly while also delivering on Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s promise of a “Congress-mukt Bharat” (Congress-free India) by wresting power from the grand old party in states ruled by it, including Uttarakhand and Manipur last month. But the Congress appears to be in no hurry to take any remedial measures. While the party awaits word from the leadership, there is a deathly silence at the Congress’ Akbar Road headquarters in Delhi these days as most office-bearers have vanished.
> 
> There is periodic talk of introspection and an organisational revamp but nothing has come of it. After the Congress was reduced to a mere 44 seats in the last Lok Sabha elections in 2014, the party president had set up a special committee under the chairmanship of former defence minister AK Antony to examine the reasons for the poor performance and to draw up a roadmap for the future. Nobody is aware of the contents of this report as it is yet to be discussed by the party.
> 
> When the Congress fared miserably in the Uttar Pradesh Assembly polls, Rahul Gandhi held out the promise of “structural changes” in the party. Again, there has been no follow-up action after this initial announcement. The party’s highest decision-making body, the Congress working committee, is yet to be convened for a stock-taking exercise. As a result, the morale of the rank and file is at an all-time low, the party’s state units continue to be in the grip of intense factionalism, and there is a constant stream of desertions. The latest example is Delhi where the Congress lost its former state unit chief, Arvinder Singh Lovely, to the BJP on the eve of this week’s municipal elections, in which the saffron party notched up yet another impressive victory. Also, former Delhi chief minister Sheila Dikshit was known to be upset that her nominees were not given tickets. Her longstanding feud with Delhi Congress chief Ajay Maken was out in the open when she declared, after the party’s poor showing in the civic body elections (it won 30 of the 270 seats), on Wednesday that she was not invited to campaign. Taking moral responsibility for the poll outcome, a disheartened Maken has stepped down as Delhi Congress chief.
> 
> “There is all-round uncertainty as everybody is waiting for the long-pending organisation changes,” said a member of the party’s working committee. “Most office-bearers have lost interest in their work as they are not sure if they will retain their jobs.” Congress members maintained that it is imperative that Rahul Gandhi put a new team in place at the earliest so they can get to work immediately, since the next general elections are only two years away. These changes were promised soon after the 2014 Lok Sabha polls but the wait continues.
> 
> *Leadership vacuum*
> While the BJP has a well-oiled party machinery in place and is working to a plan, the Congress is clearly directionless. This lack of clarity was evident in meetings Rahul Gandhi held with party leaders in recent weeks. Nobody is sure how the list of invitees was drawn up as the office-bearers were not involved in these discussions. Even those who attended the meetings came back confused as the party vice-president had nothing concrete to offer in terms of the way ahead. Taking a cue from the BJP, Rahul Gandhi spoke of a plan to send leaders to states to set up booth committees while he sought feedback from those present on the party organisation in their respective states. However, several leaders who were part of these discussions were not convinced with his proposal. They maintained that Rahul Gandhi should appoint effective state unit presidents and give them the responsibility of setting up the party organisation, including the booth committees. “Rahul Gandhi is approaching the problem from the wrong end,” remarked a senior party leader.
> 
> Though there is no doubt that the Congress needs an immediate overhaul, there is also growing realisation in the party that its core problem is Rahul Gandhi himself. The Congress vice-president has learnt few lessons in the three years the party has been in the Opposition. According to party members, his communication skills have not improved, his style of functioning has not changed and he continues to rely on non-political people. Above all, he lacks credibility and is not considered a serious political player. It is evident that there is little hope for the Congress unless Rahul Gandhi reinvents himself before he reinvents the party.
> 
> @padamchen @The_Showstopper any comments



Comments?

I'll vote for the Congress once more.


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Comments?
> 
> I'll vote for the Congress once more.


RaGa Vs modi head to head and you will vote for Congress. Wow


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> RaGa Vs modi head to head and you will vote for Congress. Wow



Let me explain it to you.

Modi hurts my country a lot more than Rahul ever can.

If corruption is the price we have to pay to save our country, then pay it we gladly will.

And there is no other national party in India other than the Congress.

So yes, I will be voting for the hand.


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Let me explain it to you.
> 
> Modi hurts my country a lot more than Rahul ever can.
> 
> If corruption is the price we have to pay to save our country, then pay it we gladly will.
> 
> And there is no other national party in India other than the Congress.
> 
> So yes, I will be voting for the hand.


Good that's your opinion. Glad you shared it.

I will vote for Authoritative Leadership, Nationalistic Principles and Hindutva.

The election results are proving that more people are supporting my PoV as compared to yours. If the trend continues - adnd there is a high chance that it will, then in 2019 also Modi will win


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> Good that's your opinion. Glad you shared it.
> 
> I will vote for Authoritative Leadership, Nationalistic Principles and Hindutva.
> 
> The election results are proving that more people are supporting my PoV as compared to yours. If the trend continues - adnd there is a high chance that it will, then in 2019 also Modi will win



2019 is a long way away.

And when you vote for Modi, you vote for a lot of talk, very little walk, and conversion of India into a Hindu Pakistan.

So thank you, but no. We will fight you. And take our country back.


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> 2019 is a long way away.
> 
> And when you vote for Modi, you vote for a lot of talk, very little walk, and conversion of India into a Hindu Pakistan.
> 
> So thank you, but no. We will fight you. And take our country back.


Like I said you are free to vote, I am free to vote. Let the majority decide which ideology wins Authoritative Hindutva or Corruption riddled Pseudo Secularism


----------



## ranjeet

padamchen said:


> 2019 is a long way away.
> 
> And when you vote for Modi, you vote for a lot of talk, very little walk, and conversion of India into a Hindu Pakistan.
> 
> So thank you, but no. We will fight you. And take our country back.


Does Shiv Sena has any chance to regain their lost glory? Or Bala Sahab's death has Cucked them forever?


----------



## padamchen

ranjeet said:


> Does Shiv Sena has any chance to regain their lost glory? Or Bala Sahab's death has Cucked them forever?



Shiv Sena is just a name. The people they come from saved most of you from being ... Cucked.

Say thank you. At least someone had some balls on this land.


----------



## ranjeet

padamchen said:


> Shiv Sena is just a name. The people they come from saved most of you from being ... Cucked.
> 
> Say thank you. At least someone had some balls on this land.


I am talking about the present tense ... i don't know why but ever since they lost to BJP in Maharashtra every edition of Samna sounds more like "Kaka! Mala Vachva!!"


----------



## padamchen

ranjeet said:


> I am talking about the present tense ... i don't know why but ever since they lost to BJP in Maharashtra every edition of Samna sounds more like "Kaka! Mala Vachva!!"



NCP seems to be the way the wind is blowing.


----------



## ranjeet

padamchen said:


> NCP seems to be the way the wind is blowing.


But once again it will be a Fadnavis who will hold the fort.


----------



## padamchen

ranjeet said:


> But once again it will be a Fadnavis who will hold the fort.



Nagpur bamman. Pardon me for not being as excited as you are.


----------



## Nilgiri

Fireurimagination said:


> Congress removes Digvijaya Singh as party in charge of Goa, Karnataka
> 
> Congress returning to it's senses??? Well still a very long way to go, don't think they can reach there by 2019



This is relatively minor. Major would be dissolution of Gandhi clan and letting pro-development, pro-nationalist forces fill vacuum....but they are instead retreating further into that shell (propping up that family, thinking sentiment for them will produce the pavlovian support they enjoyed from Indian masses before). They seem unwilling to entertain the fact that entropy has taken a harsh toll on the party over time w.r.t and major re-inventing/party revolution is needed.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

JanjaWeed said:


> Ambitious target. it's good to see the buildup for 2019 has already started. There's a chance that BJP may not be able to repeat its huge success of 2014 in Bihar / UP! This expansion drive will surely compensate, should BJP fail to retain some seats it won last time around!



Yup, certainly looks ambitious. I just hope that they don't stretch their resources too thin or get complacent along the way.

This time, they will have to face the full might of the combined opposition, the template for which was prepared and perfected in Bihar. And that is not even counting the enemies within, like Shiv Sena.

Unless BJP somehow preempts another Mahagathbandhan or looks for newer feeding grounds, it is as good as dead on arrival.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858416486997790720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858339321761411073

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Vivek Agnihotri taking on the prestitudes and intellectuals

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> Vivek Agnihotri taking on the prestitudes and intellectuals



Well put. In a nutshell, MSM is the establishment trying to pass off as dissenters who are being suppressed while they are the ones who suppressing dissenters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TISSOT

padamchen said:


> Nagpur bamman. Pardon me for not being as excited as you are.



Well he is not a Christian priest if that is what you mean.







Meanwhile Abuse of Hindus continue unabated in Bengal,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858315811919994880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Arnab causing heartburn among media houses


----------



## TISSOT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858948260177760256


----------



## Tridibans

padamchen said:


> NCP seems to be the way the wind is blowing.




You are either a troll or a fake poster. NCP? Seriously?

I am from Maharashtra and get this into your system.... NCP had to cobble up informal alliance with SS/ INC to beat BJP in Nashik (once a NCP bastion). NCP lost to BJP in Pune/ Chinchwad (its fortress). INC lost FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME EVER in latur to BJP.

If anything, BJP is growing like crazy here and the default hindutva vote is shifting enmasse to BJP from SS.

Maharashtra is going to a BJP fortress for a long long time in the foreseeable future. (Google Saamna's ediorial last week how scared SS is .... asking why Marathi youth is swayed by the evil BJP )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TISSOT

Tridibans said:


> You are either a troll or a fake poster. NCP? Seriously?
> 
> I am from Maharashtra and get this into your system.... NCP had to cobble up informal alliance with SS/ INC to beat BJP in Nashik (once a NCP bastion). NCP lost to BJP in Pune/ Chinchwad (its fortress). INC lost FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME EVER in latur to BJP.
> 
> If anything, BJP is growing like crazy here and the default hindutva vote is shifting enmasse to BJP from SS.
> 
> Maharashtra is going to a BJP fortress for a long long time in the foreseeable future. (Google Saamna's ediorial last week how scared SS is .... asking why Marathi youth is swayed by the evil BJP )



He is a christian who hates Hindus and cannot stand to see Hindus Reclaim their nation, heritage and culture. 

He would rather wish the destruction of India than see Hindus become dominant in India again. 

That is christian "secularism" for you.


----------



## Sky lord

TISSOT said:


> He is a christian who hates Hindus and cannot stand to see Hindus Reclaim their nation, heritage and culture.
> 
> He would rather wish the destruction of India than see Hindus become dominant in India again.
> 
> That is christian "secularism" for you.


Shows how much you know. 

The guy is a Parsi from Pune. 

Oye @padamchen ...am I right?


----------



## padamchen

Sky lord said:


> Shows how much you know.
> 
> The guy is a Parsi from Pune.
> 
> Oye @padamchen ...am I right?



No buddy. I think you have me mixed up with someone else.


----------



## Sky lord

padamchen said:


> No buddy. I think you have me mixed up with someone else.


Really? Not even in a previous life? 

Ok. 

Hmmm...not sure I believe you. 

An apology due to @TISSOT in that case.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859263424680697856






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859263195667496960


----------



## ashok321

*Pak should be declared 'terrorist nation': BJP on Indian soldiers' mutilation:*

When?

Oh hold on:

*National Centre not for terming Pakistan a 'terror state' - The Hindu*

No guts, no glory.

Shameful PM of India?
Or Ulu banaoing PM of India?


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859008897117442048
From demanding proof against surgical strike from Modi to condemning Pak

Modi can make you eat humble pie


----------



## Śakra

Hey everyone,

We should write a collective message from the Indian members on pdf to Ali Ayub (Abu Zolfiqar) on his memorial page

https://www.qeepr.com/profile/AliAyub/

Maybe someone can draft a statement here before we post it?


----------



## kadamba-warrior

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859008897117442048
> From demanding proof against surgical strike from Modi to condemning Pak
> 
> Modi can make you eat humble pie



Kejriwal aside, I think it is time for Modi to act now. And act in a spectacular fashion.

Last time, this happened - I was disappointed at Mohan Singh. If Modi doesn't act now, he will prove himself to be as mediocre as MMS himself when it came to national security. More importantly, we need action now to restore morale of our forces after a string of attacks both from across the border and stone pelters within.


----------



## ashok321

*Activists angry as CIC returns more RTI appeals*

*K'taka feud: BJP censors Yeddyurappa, Eshwarappa*


----------



## Soumitra

Just when you think our "liberal" media cant sink any lower they surprise you







BTW this is from the same group that compared Holi to Terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

Rogi's Hindu Yuva Vahini member getting thrashed in UP. At last, some retaliation to the cow putras.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857840446403338240


----------



## utraash

IndoCarib said:


> *AAP Praises Yogi Adityanath, Echoes Holiday Ban Order In Delhi*
> 
> **


New normal stemming from saffron uprise. 
@ashok321 
Open a new thread LORD OF LOUD MOUTHS AK getting decimated politically.


----------



## ashok321

*BJP workers Amit Shah lunched with in Naxalbari join TMC:*







*In a major embarrassment for the BJP, two party workers with whom party President Amit Shah had his much publicised lunch last week at Naxalbari, have joined the Trinamool Congress.*

Raju Mahali and his wife Geeta joined the TMC in the presence of West Bengal Tourism Minister Goutam Deb in Siliguri.

*A red-faced BJP* claimed that the two BJP workers were abducted and forcibly made to join the Trinamool Congress.

The images of Shah sitting cross-legged on the floor of Mahalis house at South Katiajote village eating rice, dal, potol bhaja (fried gourd) squash curry, salad and papad served on a banana leaf went viral.

Addressing party workers on April 25, Shah said, "I may have addressed several rallies across the country, but let me tell you nothing is more satisfying than today's meeting in this tiny village in Bengal".

A week later, the couple, residents of South Kotiajote in Naxalbari police station area, joined the Trinamool Congress.


Image: Amit Shah eating lunch at the Mahali home in Naxalbari last week.


----------



## utraash

Mean while the REAL KASHMIRIYAT unleashed its havoc yet not mayhem created by any media or sickular breeds. The Sickularist outrage is reserved for Muslim victims only.


--Pasted tweets
1. For Jihadi liars in Kashmiri media: An FIR (39/2017) lodged in Mattan PS against desecration of Bhargshikha in South Kashmir +
2. Meeting going on currently in Mattan. Miscreants tried to break the shila (sanctum sanctorum) with iron rod. Failed, then broke pranali +
3. Police went later, cleaned, removed broken pieces, then said nothing has happened +
4. Since Burhan Wani's death, according to Pandit activist Sanjay Tikoo, 17 temples attacked/vandalised. Eg: Purshyar temple, Srinagar


----------



## takeiteasy

Soumitra said:


> Just when you think our "liberal" media cant sink any lower they surprise you


islamists are using the anti-hindutva sites for their agendas. This is a set back. Never expected from quint.


----------



## ashok321

Public sector banks have staggering (nearly) 100 billion dollars worth of NPAs in India. And most of the money has been borrowed by Indian Industrialists who are not paying back - Ambanis & Adanis included.

Will Modi touch these 2 particular defaulters?
Hell no.


----------



## Soumitra

takeiteasy said:


> islamists are using the anti-hindutva sites for their agendas. This is a set back. Never expected from quint.


Seriously. Is your hatred for hindutva so much that you will condone Osama's potrayal as a husband and father or comparing Holi to terrorism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> Public sector banks have staggering (nearly) 100 billion dollars worth of NPAs in India. And most of the money has been borrowed by Indian Industrialists who are not paying back - Ambanis & Adanis included.
> 
> Will Modi touch these 2 particular defaulters?
> *Hell no*.




*Cabinet Clears Ordinance To Fast-Track Action Against India's Rising Bad Loans*

http://profit.ndtv.com/news/regulat...ndias-bad-loans-1689204?pfrom=home-topstories

*Hell yes !*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan captures 30 Indian fishermen off Gujarat coast


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859589974345138176
Why is the PM of India fooling Indians with demonetisations type then?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859025672957644800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858972068926283776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858968916952928256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858505882937815041


----------



## takeiteasy

Soumitra said:


> Seriously. Is your hatred for hindutva so much that you will condone Osama's potrayal as a husband and father or comparing Holi to terrorism?


Read again.


----------



## Echo_419

IndoCarib said:


> *Cabinet Clears Ordinance To Fast-Track Action Against India's Rising Bad Loans*
> 
> http://profit.ndtv.com/news/regulat...ndias-bad-loans-1689204?pfrom=home-topstories
> 
> *Hell yes !*



Finally something on this front


----------



## takeiteasy




----------



## Vishwabalas

Sky lord said:


> Really? Not even in a previous life?
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Hmmm...not sure I believe you.
> 
> An apology due to @TISSOT in that case.



People believe what they WANT to believe. It has nothing much to do with facts or reality.

Now try viewing the world for what it really is if you want to see the truth.


His hate is self evident, and so is your desperate desire to white wash his sins. That somehow calling him a parsi will throw a burqa over his Face and hide the truth.

Ever since Yogi Adityanath has been chosen CM I have seen a change in your beliefs and attitude. Padamchen has faced up to his fear and has given in to it. How about you ?



takeiteasy said:


>



That's right.

Those who ate beef were branded "out Castes" and thrown out of Hindu society. 


All that you said is just a fancy word for the same. She has no desire to face the social action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

ranjeet said:


> But once again it will be a Fadnavis who will hold the fort.



LOL....... Fadnavis is a Dhimmi.

In Maharashtra,








In Rajasthan,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858781178593255426
According to sources, a few day ago the forest department had carried out some renovation work near Meera Bagh area due to which it has removed an idol. On Saturday when members of one community demanded that idol should be placed again, another group of people protested and a huge crowd was gathered in the area.



Am I the Only One who sees a Pattern ? ? ?


----------



## Vishwabalas

BJP turning into another CONgress .........


"secularism" strikes again,


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860039221666471936


----------



## Soumitra

Republic launching tommorow. the liberals are getting major heartburn


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860110031878062081


----------



## Vishwabalas

Soumitra said:


> Republic launching tommorow. the liberals are getting major heartburn
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860110031878062081



Lets hope its another Al Jazeera and not a Times Now.


----------



## ashok321

*Jatin Mehta and the Great, Rs 7,000 Crore Diamond Heist - The Wire*

*Winsome, Lose Some: Jatin Mehta and the Great Rs 7,000 Crore Diamond Heist*

Why Modi is doing nothing to get this Adani relative?

Gujus are allowed to cheat the nation. After all India is owned & operated by Gujarati PM, one who controls BJP President Amit Shah, also Guju.

Then, Modi planted a compliant RBI governor Urjit Patel (ex reliance employee related to Ambani family)

And finally Modi lives for Ambanis & Adanis who fund his election, and in return he gives them hefty GOI contracts towards the compensation. Circle complete.



> _Most investors know Jatin Rajinikanth Mehta as a diamond trader, but very few knew that Mehta is a close relative of industrialist Gautam Adani, considered close to Prime Minister Narendra Modi.
> 
> Mehta’s son Suraj married Krupa, the daughter of Gautam Adani’s brother Vinod Shantilal Adani, in 2012.
> 
> Winsome was incorporated in 1985 as Su-Raj Diamond India Limited, apparently named after Mehta’s son, who is now Vinod Adani’s son-in-law. Within months after the marriage, Mehta resigned from Winsome Diamonds._



Na khata hun na khane deta?
Duh!


----------



## Soumitra

Vishwabalas said:


> Lets hope its another Al Jazeera and not a Times Now.


What do you mean?


----------



## Soumitra

Heartburn for Aaptards. AAP is no longer "Aam"

*Ditch The 'Aam', Behave Special: Arvind Kejriwal's New Mantra For AAP Lawmakers*

74*COMMENTS*





Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party came a distant second in elections to Delhi's civic bodies

NEW DELHI: 
*HIGHLIGHTS*

After feedback sessions with Arvind Kejriwal, AAP wants makeover
Feels that party needs to hard-sell its achievements
AAP lost in crucial Delhi civic elections last week

Ditch the common man attitude and behave like "MLAs", Aam Aadmi Party lawmakers in Delhi have been told by their boss Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal, after he received feedback from them that the political identity the party has courted to connect with its core voters, might just be working against them.

The Aam Aadmi Party, which means party of the common man, is attempting to put itself back together after being shredded in the Delhi civic elections last week. In one-on-one meetings that Mr Kejriwal has held with his party's 64 lawmakers, he has been told that despite the rigorous work they have done, it is not acknowledged because of they are just too, well, commonplace. 

The image makeover, party sources said, will not include a change in the way they dress. AAP leaders will continue to wear everyday clothes that Chief Minister Kejriwal favours and will not seek to stand out as politicians by wearing the trademark white kurta pyajama. But they now want to be recognised. 

*For one, unlike politicians from other parties, AAP leaders, including Mr Kejriwal and his deputy Manish Sisodia, do not travel with big groups of hangers on. And most run offices out of small corners in their homes, instead of prominent places with big posters and party flags and people queued up outside. That needs to change, it has been decided. *

The feedback sessions with the Chief Minister also threw up the need to be seen more and take credit for work done. "We got so busy solving issues, that we did not propagate it. Work was getting done but people never realised it was done by AAP. We need to emphasise on that now," said one AAP lawmaker. 

Another lawmaker, also asking not to be named, has suggested "making friends in every colony who will talk about the work we have done."

"People need to notice that the road was repaired by their AAP MLA," he said, sure that people in his constituency ended up attributing much of the development work he did to the BJP, which runs Delhi's corporations. 

The BJP, which has dominated the Municipal Corporation of Delhi or MCD for the last ten years, was re-elected last week by a huge margin, winning 181 of 272 wards in three corporations. The Aam Aadmi Party, which had swept the Delhi assembly elections just two years ago, could win only 47 wards.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Echo_419

Vishwabalas said:


> LOL....... Fadnavis is a Dhimmi.
> 
> In Maharashtra,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Rajasthan,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858781178593255426
> According to sources, a few day ago the forest department had carried out some renovation work near Meera Bagh area due to which it has removed an idol. On Saturday when members of one community demanded that idol should be placed again, another group of people protested and a huge crowd was gathered in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the Only One who sees a Pattern ? ? ?




Dude where did you get that Newspaper clipping from this thread 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indian-political-corner-all-updates-discussions.281816/page-3877
Post no 58145


----------



## ranjeet

Vishwabalas said:


> Am I the Only One who sees a Pattern ? ? ?



Maybe because of this? 
*Enough of statues at public places, Supreme Court tells States*

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...supreme-court-tells-states/article4319470.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

Soumitra said:


> What do you mean?



Times now appeals to the lowest denominator. It targets and abuses India and Indians. 

Al Jazeera like the BBC is more sophisticated and targets Non muslims and Non Arabs for its "atrocity literature" and targets a higher social and intellectual class.



Echo_419 said:


> Dude where did you get that Newspaper clipping from this thread
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indian-political-corner-all-updates-discussions.281816/page-3877
> Post no 58145



Does that really matter ? its the truth. Its not Photoshop.



ranjeet said:


> Maybe because of this?
> *Enough of statues at public places, Supreme Court tells States*
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...supreme-court-tells-states/article4319470.ece



You are just defending the indefensible. 

In Rajasthan, the muslims did not permit Hindus to install a Hindu statute on a Hindu structure which was removed for renovation. 

They rioted to ensure that it does not happen. 

While in Maharashtra the govt. is indulging in "muslim appeasement" by seeking their "permission" before installing any statute. 

If you are unable to see the Facts for what they are, there is no point in talking further. Feel free to point to the SC on a totally unrelated matter and pretend "all is well".


----------



## ranjeet

Vishwabalas said:


> You are just defending the indefensible.
> 
> In Rajasthan, the muslims did not permit Hindus to install a Hindu statute on a Hindu structure which was removed for renovation.
> 
> They rioted to ensure that it does not happen.
> 
> While in Maharashtra the govt. is indulging in "muslim appeasement" by seeking their "permission" before installing any statute.
> 
> If you are unable to see the Facts for what they are, there is no point in talking further. Feel free to point to the SC on a totally unrelated matter and pretend "all is well".



I am not defending anything, What happened in Rajasthan was a communal incident whereas in Fadnavis case it's a Supreme Court from 2005 being followed. 

Here 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860417767966613504


----------



## Vishwabalas

ranjeet said:


> I am not defending anything, What happened in Rajasthan was a communal incident whereas in Fadnavis case it's a Supreme Court from 2005 being followed.
> 
> Here
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860417767966613504



Sadly you are mistaken and so is that chap on twitter.

THIS is the SC order you are referring to. Do you see anything about seeking "minority" permission ?

http://kmc.up.nic.in/PDF_Files/others/SC orders regarding construction of statue in public places.pdf


Read this for further clarity on this issue,

http://www.opindia.com/2017/05/in-m...en-on-your-private-land-if-minorities-object/

"....However, the 2005 policy did not require explicit ‘no objection’ from minorities, rather it said that the wishes of minorities should be mentioned in the NOC. Which means that as per the old policy, an NOC could be given for a statue even if a minority community was opposed to it (the local administration needed to have the political will). "


THIS is blatant Muslim Appeasement under the guise of the "SC order".


PS: BTW that order in Marathi talks about "communal tension" if statues are put up, hence the order to seek their "permission".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Vishwabalas said:


> Sadly you are mistaken and so is that chap on twitter.
> 
> THIS is the SC order you are referring to. Do you see anything about seeking "minority" permission ?
> 
> http://kmc.up.nic.in/PDF_Files/others/SC orders regarding construction of statue in public places.pdf
> 
> 
> Read this for further clarity on this issue,
> 
> http://www.opindia.com/2017/05/in-m...en-on-your-private-land-if-minorities-object/
> 
> "....However, the 2005 policy did not require explicit ‘no objection’ from minorities, rather it said that the wishes of minorities should be mentioned in the NOC. Which means that as per the old policy, an NOC could be given for a statue even if a minority community was opposed to it (the local administration needed to have the political will). "
> 
> 
> THIS is blatant Muslim Appeasement under the guise of the "SC order".
> 
> 
> PS: BTW that order in Marathi talks about "communal tension" if status are put up, hence the order to seek their "permission".


You may be right here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

ranjeet said:


> You may be right here.



Which brings us to the larger question about BJP in Maharashtra and Fadnavis. 

He is not driven by principles, but by political expediency. That makes him another Nitish kumar, and not a Modi or a Yogi. In short he is another congressman in the BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Look at Fadnavis's demeanour and face.

It is a crime such a man leads Marathas.


----------



## Vishwabalas

adil_minhas said:


> Look at Fadnavis's demeanour and face.
> 
> It is a crime such a man leads Marathas.



No doubt you would prefer someone like_ Abdul Rehman Antulay_, the god father of Dawood Ibrahim to lead Maharashtra again.


----------



## adil_minhas

Maharashtra (and most of India for that matter) belongs to the Marathas.

The Brahmins (fair or dark, north or south) are gutless and spineless. Only good for conniving and intrigue.

The Marathas have woken up and are going to take their state back from the bammans and shaddus.

Just because they've been lying peaceful for 200 years, back to and busy in shetkari for the most part, slimy castes have begun doing tandav on their heads.


----------



## Vishwabalas

adil_minhas said:


> Maharashtra (and most of India for that matter) belongs to the Marathas.
> 
> The Brahmins (fair or dark, north or south) are gutless and spineless. Only good for conniving and intrigue.
> 
> The Marathas have woken up and are going to take their state back from the bammans and shaddus.



And Yet it was the Brahmin Peshwa who recaptured India for the Maratha's and for the Hindus of India 

Did you know about his "muslim" wife ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

Most maratha spit on Peshwas. Fact.


----------



## Vishwabalas

adil_minhas said:


> Most maratha spit on Peshwas. Fact.



LOL........ nice try.

But reality is Balaji Vishwanath, Bajirao Peshwa and Chimaji Ballal Apa are Heros of the same Maratha.

So is Bal Ganghadhar Tilak. Another Brahmin Hero of the Maratha.

They hated him so much that this was the crowd that turned up when in died in 1920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adil_minhas

I have to discuss Maratha societal nuances and politics and intrigue now with a malayali expert.

The wondrous nature of the modern Indian union.

Who knows. Next they'll try and teach us how to grow a spine and fight.


----------



## Vishwabalas

adil_minhas said:


> I have to discuss Maratha societal nuances and politics and intrigue now with a malayali expert.
> 
> The wondrous nature of modern Indian union.



Says the Bihari muslim......... 



adil_minhas said:


> Who knows. Next they'll try and teach us how to grow a spine and fight.



Those who had a spine did not change their religion and fought till the end. Those who did not have a spine, converted and gave up the fight. 

...and now they preach courage

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## adil_minhas

Malayali expert should know how many Maratha Muslims fought in Chatrapati Maharaj's armies across India. Against foreigners.

What exactly was the Malayali contribution in any war on Indian soil against any foreign invader?

Their women were raped by anyone and everyone till the Maratha came and delivered them.

Shameless people.

Talk to any malayali long enough, he or she will bring in Adi Shankaracharya, as if it means anything to a nation and people at war.


----------



## Vishwabalas

adil_minhas said:


> Malayali expert should know how many Maratha Muslims fought in Chatrapati Maharaj's armies across India. Against foreigners.
> 
> What exactly was the Malayali contribution in any war on Indian soil against any foreign invader?
> 
> Their women were raped by anyone and everyone till the Maratha came and delivered them.
> 
> Shameless people.



..................... 

Malayalees kicked out Tipu Sultan and that pretty much finished him and his end came pretty soon. If only he had not attempted to invade kerala, he would have continued his rule like his father. 


Kerala continued to be a Free kingdom and was not even under British rule you moron. IT was a princely state which had a treaty with the british under the *subsidiary alliance* signed 1791.

It continued to be a Hindu kingdom until it became a part of India in 1947. LOL at bihari muslims who pretend to know history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## adil_minhas

No need to debate.

I think most Indians know malayali martial history and reputation only too well.


----------



## Vishwabalas

adil_minhas said:


> No need to debate.
> 
> I think most Indians know malayali martial history and reputation only too well.



LOL...... like the fact that they INVENTED martial arts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Arnab takes on Lalu on his first expose on Republic TV. Releases tapes of conversation between him and Shahbuddin in Siwan Jail

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## adil_minhas

Soumitra said:


> Arnab takes on Lalu on his first expose on Republic TV. Releases tapes of conversation between him and Shahbuddin in Siwan Jail



Wow! It's started?


----------



## Marxist

adil_minhas said:


> Malayali expert should know how many Maratha Muslims fought in Chatrapati Maharaj's armies across India. Against foreigners.
> 
> What exactly was the Malayali contribution in any war on Indian soil against any foreign invader?
> 
> Their women were raped by anyone and everyone till the Maratha came and delivered them.
> 
> Shameless people.
> 
> Talk to any malayali long enough, he or she will bring in Adi Shankaracharya, as if it means anything to a nation and people at war.



Your post is an example of Ignorance and stupidity ...Even Small kingdoms of kerala offered resistance to invaders like Tipu ,Britishers,Portugese,dutch ..etc,Ever heard of Pazhasi raja's resistance against Islamic invader tipu and Britishers ,Colachal war against Dutch by travancore kingdom ...
Some people are desperate to create rift between Hindus using North-South ,Upper caste lower caste ,Reservation ..etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## adil_minhas

Marxist said:


> Your post is an example of Ignorance and stupidity ...Even Small kingdoms of kerala offered resistance to invaders ,Ever heard of Pazhasi raja's resistance against Islamic invader tipu and Britishers ,Colachal war against Dutch by travancore kingdom even Small kingdoms of kerala offered resistance to invaders ..
> 
> Some people are desperate to create rift between Hindus using North-South Divide ,Upper caste lower caste



You guys are literally the backwaters of India.

No I have not heard of any of your malayali heros. 99.999% Indians have not.

They must be really great and strong only in your eyes.


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> Arnab takes on Lalu on his first expose on Republic TV. Releases tapes of conversation between him and Shahbuddin in Siwan Jail


I think this will help push Nitish towards BJP. If not fully atleast in the Presidential Elections.


----------



## Marxist

adil_minhas said:


> You guys are literally the backwaters of India.
> 
> No I have not heard of any of your malayali heros. 99.999% Indians have not.
> 
> They must be really great and strong only in your eyes.



My state is part of Indian Union We dont need certificate from a mlechha and an unwanted garbage of partition about our status in this Nation ..Whether 99% know it or not is important they offered resistance to invaders ,never accpted mleccha faith ,Yes they are strong in our eyes they are the reason why I am still a Hindu not a Mleccha like you

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## adil_minhas

Marxist said:


> My state is part of Indian Union We dont need certificate from a mlechha and an unwanted garbage of partition about our status in this Nation ..Whether 99% know it or not is important they offered resistance to invaders ,never accpted mleccha faith ,Yes they are strong in our eyes they are the reason why I am still a Hindu not a Mleccha like you



Lol ok malyali.


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860779681586573312
Liberal who never was .


----------



## arbit

911 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860779681586573312
> Liberal who never was .



BC ye criminal code me civil code kaha se aa gaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Soumitra said:


> Arnab takes on Lalu on his first expose on Republic TV. Releases tapes of conversation between him and Shahbuddin in Siwan Jail


any link to the tape.
Nothing seems to work here.



Marxist said:


> My state is part of Indian Union We dont need certificate from a mlechha and an unwanted garbage of partition about our status in this Nation ..Whether 99% know it or not is important they offered resistance to invaders ,never accpted mleccha faith ,Yes they are strong in our eyes they are the reason why I am still a Hindu not a Mleccha like you



You're trying to drill sense into a thick skull.
Why waste your time?

It's a duplicate ID.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Dishonest BJP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860841218564960257


----------



## ashok321

Bad loans have doubled since last year under Modi - *Credit Suisse. 

Shame!*

This is India.
Shame!


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860827108733366272

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

Kejriwal caught with his hand in the cookie jar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

*SC to pronounce its verdict in fodder scam tomorrow*
http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report-sc-to-pronounce-its-verdict-in-fodder-scam-tomorrow-2430226


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> *SC to pronounce its verdict in fodder scam tomorrow*
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report-sc-to-pronounce-its-verdict-in-fodder-scam-tomorrow-2430226


What verdict on foddr scam? Lalu was convicted


----------



## 911

*Devdutt Pattanaik: Historians too should share the blame for the rise of religious radicalism*
*It is easy to blame radical politicians and religious leaders for igniting the spark. But let’s not forget those who fuel the fire.*

As a child, when I visited Jagannath temple of Puri in Odisha, my mother told me how Kalapahada, a Muslim king, had attacked and destroyed much of the temple. She added how Ma Mangala, the local Thakurani (village goddess), protected the shrine, and forced Kalapahada to retreat. Eight such Thakuranis guard the temple, she told me. I was filled with awe at the image of warrior-goddesses riding lions and tigers, protecting the grand temple complex that was at the heart of my cultural inheritance.

Years later, during a tour of South Indian temples, I heard a similar tale, of a Muslim warlord called Malik Kafur who attacked and desecrated the shrines of Madurai and Srirangam. The narration had details of a fascinating adventure embarked upon by local priests who went all the way to Delhi, disguised as singers and dancers, impressed the Muslim ruler there, and convinced him to return their sacred icons. In some stories, a Muslim princess follows them and ends up deified as the Muslim consort of a Hindu deity. Were these pre-modern attempts to reconcile communal rivalry?

Over time I encountered similar tales in Ujjain, Mathura, Kashi, Ayodhya, Kolhapur, Somnath and Kashmir. Most of these stories had many self-evident internal inaccuracies and contradictions. Such is the nature of orally transmitted lore. What was interesting is not what was said, but how it was said.

There was never any rage or bitterness in my mother’s voice, or any sense of victimhood, when she narrated the story. She did not want me to hate Kalapahada, or Muslims. In fact, she almost seemed to justify Kalapahada’s action by telling me how he was actually a Hindu who was stopped by orthodox priests from entering the temple as he had either married a Muslim girl he loved, or had been forced to convert to Islam by his captors. This made him angry, because he loved Jagannath too much, and that is what made him a monster. The point of the narration, for my mother, was to impress upon me, how the glory of Jagannath survives despite all attacks and misfortunes, which is why we must have faith in him, cling to him as a raft in tempestuous waters. In other words, the narration was rooted in the paradigm of karma.

*Justice for the gods*
Karma, however, is often mocked in educated circles. In lecture after lecture, for the past 20 years, I have encountered young students who present a common understanding of karma rooted in colonial and missionary discourse. Reduced to fatalism and determinism, karma is seen as a cultural excuse for maintaining caste hegemony and social stagnation, one that must be abandoned. It is never seen as a key factor for Hindu tolerance, the ability to reconcile with change and diversity.

Students of modern education are trained to be scientific and rational in their thinking. This demands rejecting the paradigm of karma and embracing the paradigm of justice, equality and revolution. We are told the latter is the rational way, the right way. No one points to the underlying Abrahamic “saviour” complex.

Revolution is seen as anti-determinism, anti-fatalism, anti-karma – as something that determines progress, and grants freedom. This makes it “the good fight”. This paradigm fuelled national building as we rose up against imperial powers, and did not just accept them. It led the founding fathers of our country, many of them lawyers trained in England, to challenge what was claimed to be old traditional (karmic? regressive?) modes of thinking and establish a constitution that would create the Idea of India. Sadly, it had unintended consequences.

What was embraced by the Left was also embraced by the Right. If the Left saw the immediate past as oppressive, the Right saw the medieval past as oppressive. If the Left sought justice and equality for the poor and the marginalised, the Right sought justice and equality for Hindu gods whose houses, they believed, had been torn down by Muslim kings and whose doctrines, they argued, had been mutilated by colonial scholars. Those who demanded an end to Brahminical privileges on grounds that they had enslaved the Dalits for centuries started being challenged by those who demanded an end to what they called state-sponsored appeasement for Muslims who, they argued, had enslaved India for a thousand years, and who had, they pointed out, wiped out all trace of Hinduism, and Buddhism, in Afghanistan, and Pakistan, and now Kashmir.

Educated members of the Right saw temple lore not in terms of karma and devotion, but as memories of social injustice. They started demanding equal treatment for Ram, and Krishna. Temple discourse was systematically changed. It was no longer about the glory of stoic and wise gods, who patiently watched the rise and fall and rise of their temples, but of devotees who wanted the glory of their gods to be restored. Hindu religious leaders who during the Freedom Struggle focussed on rediscovering and popularising Hindu philosophy were recruited to speak of the lost glory of Hinduism to evoke a sense of victimhood in their disciples and followers in India and abroad. For the Right knows, like the Left, there can be no revolutions unless there is a festering wound, and a villain.

*Truth of the historians*
Then came the historians. Armed with data, they claimed the Right was spreading lies, and all these temple lore, retold over generations, were myths. By myth they meant fiction. A few sensible historians prefer the use of the word imaginary, over fiction, or myth, for they realised that not a single religious “fact” however profound, from resurrection to prophethood, is based on measurable, verifiable, facts. Where one locates matters of faith, still remains a question. Rational extremists insist that all religious doctrine is essentially “fake news”. And you see this in the writings of many modern young, rather combative, historians, who want to prove that all Hindu temple lore are nothing but fabricated propaganda serving Right Wing radicals.

First, these modern historians argue that Muslim kings broke temples because temples were centres of wealth and power, and there was no religious motivation whatsoever. It had nothing to do with the Islamic contempt for shirk, or idolatry, and polytheism. These Muslim kings were actually mimicking their local Hindu counterparts, these historians argue, who were also breaking temples of rival Hindu rulers. It had all to do with wealth and power, not Ram or Allah. In other words, these historians separate the political from the religious.

Second, they point to the relative paucity of archaeological evidence of temple desecration, disproportionately low compared to the perception whipped up by temple lore. They provide evidence of how many temples were given grants by Muslim kings, how many Hindu officers worked for Muslim kings, and Muslim officers worked for Hindu kings, almost indicating the total absence of bigotry – or, at best, prevalence of cynical secularism that uses religion as a lever to secure rules, breaking and building temples and mosques as per convenience.

Third, they argue that biographers of Muslim kings, not wanting their masters to appear greedy, draped the political action with a religious cloak, and went on to highly exaggerate the extent of the plunder, describing in gory details how Hindus were killed or enslaved or converted for the glory of Islam. Writing of such hagiographies began 800 years ago, and continued for nearly 500 years.

Finally, these historians show how, during the British Raj, colonial historians who were the first to apply scientific methods in the study of history, had prejudices of their own. Their uncritical examination of the hagiographies of Indo-Muslim rulers helped them to establish the idea that India was plundered and enslaved by Muslims. This was to discredit the local kings and to establish the East India Company as saviours. Later, this became a lever in their divide-and-rule policy. This discourse contributed greatly to the demands for Pakistan, the partition of India, and the clamour for Hindu Rashtra, cherished by those who subscribe to the Hindutva doctrine.

This separation of the religious from the political by historians is an interesting exercise. It almost grants legitimacy to temple breaking. It does not distinguish the difference between breaking of Hindu temples by Hindu rulers, who would move the images to their own private temples (not as trophies, but as deities), and Hindu temples by Muslim rulers, who would not do the same. For example, in Puri Jagannath temple complex, the guides point to images placed in minor temples, with full fledged rituals and priests of their own, that were as per temple lore brought by kings of Puri from Kanchi in the South after a great battle. Did Sikandar Butshikan, who 500 years ago broke the Martand temple (dedicated to the sun-god) in Kashmir, do the same?

*Not bigots but cynics*
If non-religious but merely political breaking of Hindu temples is not such a big deal, could it be argued that the breaking of Babri Masjid, had it happened in medieval times, would have been fine as long as it was a Hindutva, hence political, exercise, and not a Hindu, hence religious, one?

Right now, holy and historical monuments around Kaaba in the holy city of Mecca, in Saudi Arabia, are being torn down to make way for five-star hotels. This is being done by the local government, and the royal family, who are guardians of the shrine. Protests by Shia Muslims and historians of Islam are falling on deaf ears.

Are these religious actions of the Wahabi theocracy, or simply economic activity to cater to the vast number of pilgrims entering the holy city, as is being claimed? Will these historians declare mosque-breaking in Mecca legitimate if inspired by economic ambition, may be even political, but illegitimate if inspired by religious sentiments? If it is alright for Muslims to break mosques, can Hindus break mosques too? Or will such thoughts be dismissed as false equivalence, and reckless whataboutery?

Many have argued that Islam is being treated with kid gloves in academic circles, almost the same way as so-called “cow protectors” seem to be treated by the current government. While it is perfectly fine for educated liberals of the West to mock Christianity or even (pagan?) Hinduism, the very same people take pains not to appear Islamophobic, going to the extent of arguing that hijab is empowering. Why, Saudi Arabia has even been included by United Nations Women’s Rights Commission.

I wonder if this has something to do with collective Euro-American guilt at turning a blind eye to the Holocaust or to the role the West played in establishing the Jewish state of Israel in Muslim-controlled regions thus triggering the Palestinian tragedy that haunts us to this day. Or does it have to do with American military interests in West Asia – what they call the Middle East. After all, only in the United States, are educational institutes mapped on geographical grounds, mirroring military divisions. Thus we have Departments for South Asian, or for African, studies, for example.

If these modern historian commentaries on pre-modern history is to be believed, then religion played no role in the fall of the Vijayanagar empire in the 16th century at the hands of the Deccani sultans. Likewise, the rise of the Maratha Empire spearheaded by Shivaji in the 17th century was recast as religious only during the freedom struggle, not before. And kings like Tipu Sultan were just complex politicians, destroying some temples, supporting others, and cynically using Islam only to make alliances with the Ottoman Empire, never letting their private faith interfere with their public policies.

It almost seems these historians are trying to tell us that modern secularism is a re-discovery of medieval secularism, and that religious fanaticism is a recent invention. Medieval Muslim – or Hindu – kings, were not bigots. Religion played no role in their decisions. That is like saying that religion played no role in the migration of Protestants to America, or in the rise of England as a nation-state. Or that Evangelical Christianity plays no role in the political decisions of Singapore and South Korea. Or that religion was not the core issue for the Crusades, that horrific war between Christians and Muslims that lasted for centuries.

This character-certificate-giving approach of some modern historians, who it would seem, like to see themselves as warriors against fake news, makes me wonder how scientific these historians are in attitude. Why do they seem to function with an agenda in mind? Why do their writings appear to presuppose a villain over whom they are trying to intellectually triumph? Does that not make them activists, rather than social scientists?

Scholarship in the humanities has today become about identifying privilege and exploitation. It is about reframing the past in terms of injustice and inequality. It is driven by the demand for social justice. There is an increasingly evangelical tone in historical writing, as if to assert relevance, and guarantee research grants.

Recently, there was news of local Indian historians who traced vast metal bells taken from Portuguese churches and placed in Hindu temples by Maratha warlords. From all accounts in the public domain, these historians have neither tried to give their scholarship a communal twist as the Right tends to do, nor have they pretended to to call this a secular exercise, as the Left tends to do. There is an acknowledgment of the intense Maratha-Portuguese rivalry along the Konkan coast 300 years ago, but there is no attempt to define the battles as political, economic, or religious – or to declare them legitimate or illegitimate. It is simply acknowledging a historical fact, and letting the readers wonder about motivation and drive. There is no defendant or prosecution here, just a tone of mature scholarship, aware of contemporary political realities.

*History, myth and memory*
Culture is not shaped only by history. It is also shaped by memory of people. And their myths, their truths, their notions of God and pollution, which inform their identity. In the quest for what they define as truth, smug historians remain clueless about emotions that cannot be captured in epigraphy or archaeology, which carry forward over generations in complex ways. Will those historians eager to see Ashoka’s edicts as truth, not royal propaganda, also see Modi’s ‘mann ki baat’ as the material on the basis of which he has to be understood by future generations?

As I write this essay, I am well aware that the Left will slot me as a Hindu sympathiser (which is true) hence Hindu fanatic (which is false). But it is important to spotlight the deep and dark and insidious prejudice of many scholars in the humanities, who have reduced science into religion and rationality into activism. Let us not forget that words like “developed”, “progress” and “privilege” are not factual, but emotive adjectives, designed to manipulate the mind, enforce a value judgement and evoke a particular kind of reaction. Political correctness is an obstacle to systematic thought. It stops us from understanding the root cause of crisis in contemporary times. Missionary zeal of historians often mimics the missionary zeal of Christian Evangelists. Both want to save the world with truth. They just differ on what truth is.

To dismiss emotions of a people, to reduce what my mother told me as “fake news”, or seen as no different from Right Wing propaganda, can be very annoying. Mocking a community’s cherished truths as disingenuous and inauthentic can irritate the most mature and sensible of people of that community who understand the complex nature of inherited communication. When this irritation dips into rage, rationality evaporates. And that is when the politician sweeps in and argues for a “post-truth” world, where the traditional is respected in the most grotesque way.

As the world hurtles towards rage and violence, a sense of misunderstanding prevails. It is easy to blame radical politicians and religious leaders for igniting the spark. But let these truth-seeking academicians who create a storm over memory and myth in the name of objectivity also take responsibility for collecting the fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> What verdict on foddr scam? Lalu was convicted


It's for this... 

"The CBI had filed a plea in the apex court against the dropping of a conspiracy charge against Lalu Prasad by the Jharkhand High Court in one of the fodder scam cases."


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus Veere, Kapil's honesty Certificate Revoked by 420 Kejriwal!

@Juggernautjatt Veere, Long Time, No See! Hope you doing fine?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Hats off to these comments:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861230055485091840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861207850533748736
Kapil Sharma's mother is BJP, father pakka RSS.
Connect your dots.
Why was he silent days ago?
BJP with Ambani & Adani money is pulling all the strings. 

Even Yogender yadav says he can not believe it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861249403025272833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861225233906147329


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861216031779340288


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861189577918361600

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> *SC to pronounce its verdict in fodder scam tomorrow*
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report-sc-to-pronounce-its-verdict-in-fodder-scam-tomorrow-2430226


SC revives conspiracy charge against Lalu. Trial in all cases to be completed in 9 months

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

@ashok321 

*Kejriwal shielded Sheila Dixit in tanker scam: Kapil Mishra
*
http://www.hardnewsmedia.com/2017/05/kejriwal-shielded-sheila-dixit-tanker-scam-kapil-mishra
*
Jain settled land deal for Kejriwal’s brother-in-law in Chhatarpur, says Kapil Mishra
*
http://www.indiatvnews.com/politics...ind-kejriwal-brother-in-law-chhatarpur-380627

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

*AAP sacks Kapil Mishra from party:*
*Truth will prevail, says Arvind Kejriwal amid corruption charges : 


Kapil Mishra didn't complain about Rs 2 crore, ACB chief Meena
That only shows he is lying through his ...
*

Kapil Mishra didn't complain about Rs 2 crore, ACB chief Meena jantakareporter.com/india/kapil-mi…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861609006858719232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861612215253774336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861595444018909184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861609209422467072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861603287505620992


----------



## ashok321

BJP spokesperson on LIVE TV: 'Hand on my heart, I don't believe' Kejriwal took bribe jantakareporter.com/india/bjp-spok…

*No deal took place between me and Kejriwal: Jain:* 

Satyendar Jain today hit back at Kapil Mishra, saying "no deal took place" between him and party chief Arvind Kejriwal and the sacked minister was "lying" after "losing his mental balance".

*Jain also is likely to file a defamation case against Mishra, a senior official close to the minister said*


----------



## 911

Sick.
http://m.indiatoday.in/story/forced...dian-doctor-uzma-to-return-home/1/948433.html

Thread is closed.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indi...amabad-pakistani-husband-claims.494152/page-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861117547093086208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

IndoCarib said:


> @ashok321
> 
> *Kejriwal shielded Sheila Dixit in tanker scam: Kapil Mishra
> *
> http://www.hardnewsmedia.com/2017/05/kejriwal-shielded-sheila-dixit-tanker-scam-kapil-mishra
> *
> Jain settled land deal for Kejriwal’s brother-in-law in Chhatarpur, says Kapil Mishra
> *
> http://www.indiatvnews.com/politics...ind-kejriwal-brother-in-law-chhatarpur-380627



He doesnt have you on ignore yet?


----------



## indiatester

Did AAP really hack "an EVM" that they made???
That way, isn't it easier for them print their own ballot paper and vote for themselves?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

indiatester said:


> Did AAP really hack "an EVM" that they made???
> That way, isn't it easier for them print their own ballot paper and vote for themselves?


They made EVM themselves or with help from outside. They designed it that way if someone presses a sequence after voting, all the next votes goes to a particular candidate. In short, they input the sequence they made to prove their point. Pretty sure no matter how exact they tried to make their EVM to look similar to the official EVM, most likely the working inside is totally different, unless they got hands on the schematics of original EVMs. Either they have hit the bull's eye or scored a big zero lol. EC denied them access to the original EVMs if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Soumitra

911 said:


> They made EVM themselves or with help from outside. They designed it that way if someone presses a sequence after voting, all the next votes goes to a particular candidate. In short, they input the sequence they made to prove their point. Pretty sure no matter how exact they tried to make their EVM to look similar to the official EVM, most likely the working inside is totally different, unless they got hands on the schematics of original EVMs. Either they have hit the bull's eye or scored a big zero lol. EC denied them access to the original EVMs if I am not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IndoCarib

Nilgiri said:


> He doesnt have you on ignore yet?



He has the whole of PDF on ignore list 



indiatester said:


> Did AAP really hack "an EVM" that they made???
> That way, isn't it easier for them print their own ballot paper and vote for themselves?



Diversionary tactic, nothing else. The drama company just cant resist doing shows


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861896781658968065

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Heavily drunk and unable to walk, Gujarat’s deputy CM’s son stopped from boarding plane jantakareporter.com/india/heavily-…

(VIDEO) AAP shows live demonstration of EVM fraud, EC says will file FIR against AAP if machine stolen jantakareporter.com/india/live-dem…


----------



## ashok321

After EC rejects AAP's EVM hacking demo, party dares: Give us a real machine: 






Now its a challenge in a true sense.
1) Whether this machine is for real.
2) Whether the EC itself is for real or sold out to Modi.

Digvijay Singh lauds BJP MLA who charged party leadership with graft #JantaKaReporter jantakareporter.com/india/digvijay…


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sbh02

[video]


----------



## ashok321

AAP shows live demonstration of EVM fraud. @Saurabh_MLAgk asks for 3 hours to ensure BJP never wins in Gujarat jantakareporter.com/india/aap-show…

*EVMs can be tampered with in 90 secs: Kejriwal:* 

But Modi & EC wants to arrest him on this.

What does it say?
We all know.

Also read: Who is Saurabh Bharadwaj?

*AAP's 'big revelation' in Assembly is about EVM tampering :*
*
Kapil Mishra's yellow envelope proof of Kejriwal's graft?: 

Big revelation at 2 pm today, promises Kejriwal :*


----------



## IndoCarib

*'90-Second Hack? Really?' Poll Commission Expert Bristles At AAP Claim*

"Not even one screw can be opened in 90 seconds on an actual EVM, let alone swapping a full mother-board," said one of the engineering experts of the poll panel on condition of anonymity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

P(AAP) should realize every 1 in the world is not as innocent as ashok321 we use our brain before copy pasting any shit we get our hands on. only 1 question to all questioning EVM as EVMs are not connected to each other or any server so the only way to temper is to hack every machine in every polling station. rip braincells

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861117547093086208


Sounds like the dictator movie, he will be next Aladeen. Aladeen mdrfkr.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861885055022505986
असम की BJP सरकार ने प्रियंका चोपड़ा की यात्रा पर खर्च किए 2.37 करोड़ रुपए #JantaKaReporter jantakareporter.com/hindi/priyanka…

BJP's Assam government spent 2.37 crore by inviting Priyanka Chopra.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Kapil Mishra starts hunger strike, asks where AAP leaders got money from for foreign trips

Why don't they just answer and provide details? They used to ask questions to everybody now everybody is asking them questions


----------



## ashok321

*VIDEO: Shazia Ilmi behaves like troll on LIVE TV debate, gets told off by panelists*

Whole India should go to hunger strike on PM not coming out with his degree.


----------



## ashok321

Oops!


Gujarat writes to Centre over electricity crisis


----------



## Soumitra

Naxals issueing death warrant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Questions raised on Kapil Mishra’s attacker, Facebook profile shows him as ‘BJP office bearer’ jantakareporter.com/india/kapil-mi…

True!

Mother is BJP.
Father RSS.


----------



## ashok321

Delhi police provides security for Robert Vadra's mother:






And Modi government pretends not knowing it.
What a subterfuge!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862310830544756740


----------



## Soumitra

Education reforms in Assam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861242590594772992


----------



## ashok321

BJP ‘double-standard’ party: Kirti Azad #JantaKaReporter jantakareporter.com/india/bjp-kirt…


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861996724969021447


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> Naxals issueing death warrant


Kavita krishnan threatened Vivek agnihotri with a case when he shared it on twitter but chickened out. 



Soumitra said:


> Education reforms in Assam


Good move, he is a great catch by BJP. NE will be saffronized under him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ThinkLogically

ranjeet said:


> Kavita krishnan threatened Vivek agnihotri with a case when he shared it on twitter but chickened out.


What's written on it, can you please translate. Just summarizing would be enough. Thanks for your time.


----------



## ranjeet

ThinkLogically said:


> What's written on it, can you please translate. Just summarizing would be enough. Thanks for your time.


It's a death warrant issued by Maoist's kangaroo court against Convenor, General Secretary, Secretary and Spokesperson of Legal Rights Observatory. It asks them to surrender before 31st May, or else theie execution will be carried out after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*What explains the EVM madness of Arvind Kejriwal? Italy. Read to find out*
http://www.opindia.com/2017/05/what...ss-of-arvind-kejriwal-italy-read-to-find-out/


----------



## 911

IndoCarib said:


> *What explains the EVM madness of Arvind Kejriwal? Italy. Read to find out*
> http://www.opindia.com/2017/05/what...ss-of-arvind-kejriwal-italy-read-to-find-out/


He is only becomes anarchist when people are not with him.


----------



## Soumitra

Arvind Kejriwal decides to sue Amitabh bacchan after hearing this song

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

Kejriwal and lalu are competing on different TV channels for gold medal of corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiHindu

ranjeet said:


> Good move, he is a great catch by BJP. NE will be saffronized under him.



This will be replicated in all other BJP states. Word is that this move had full backing of Modi & RSS.

Assam is fast becoming the testing ground of Hindutva politics. Assam is unique in the sense that there is a genuine resentment of Muslim encroachment & people genuinely supporting any party taking them on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862542807361302529



*Are Kapil Mishra's allegations, L-G's hostility part of BJP plan to fix AAP?*

*http://www.catchnews.com/politics-n...tility-part-of-bjp-plan-to-fix-aap-60666.html*


----------



## desiHindu

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862542807361302529
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Kapil Mishra's allegations, L-G's hostility part of BJP plan to fix AAP?*



Is Kejriwal & AAP confessing that they rigged their win in delhi when they won 67 seats?
Modi should arrest Kejriwal ASAP and send him to Kashmir to fight the terrorists.


----------



## ashok321

Modi does not want any competition or roadblocks against his crony Mukesh Ambani:

*Airtel, Idea and Vodafone face CCI probe for ganging up against Jio*


----------



## magudi

If it were upto me the only criteria for choice of President would be the amount of burn it can give libturds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiHindu

ashok321 said:


> Modi does not want any competition or roadblocks against his crony Mukesh Ambani:



Yet, Modi fined him and increased the gas rates..
WHERE AS
Kejri gave thousands of crores to the same Ambanis in Delhi.

Wonder who is supporting Ambanis and who is NOT.



magudi said:


> If it were upto me the only criteria for choice of President would be the amount of burn it can give libturds



Don't worry. BJP is going to do exactly that.
Who would have thought Yogi as UP CM. It's as if BJP & RSS set Yogi loose for giggles to see the libturds explode in uncontrollable confusion and agony.


----------



## ashok321

Look who is talking what:

https://twitter.com/i/videos/tweet/862872075773427712







'It took EC 4 years to admit that EVMs could be hacked'

https://m.rediff.com/amp/news/repor...-admit-that-evms-could-be-hacked/20140314.htm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862730605133414401
This is BJP gundagardi against Ladies.
While the deputy CM is watching.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862872989628379136
Blessed by BJP (tacitly)


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862890688387588096


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862620309597310976





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862596498336485376
*ROM hacking - Wikipedia*


----------



## ranjeet

This issue was at the heart of the EVM controversy. 


*BMC candidate’s claim of zero vote, at the centre of anti-EVM debate, turns out wrong*
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...e-of-anti-evm-debate-turns-out-wrong-4651896/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862917282942537728


----------



## Soumitra

Sonia and Rahul to face IT probe in National Herald case


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862983047620067328

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/WR...tisation-effect-91-million-new-taxpayers.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiHindu

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862917282942537728



And AAPtards are Condoms with a hole...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

The remaining resemblances of opposition is getting decimated in the last few days

Sonia/Rahul - Herald scam
Priyanka Gandhi - Vadra land row
Kejriwal - Kapil Mishra expose, donation scam, foreign trips issue and profiting his brother-in-law
Laloo - New land scam (the same effect Nitish too)
Mayawati - Phone tap by Siddiqui
Akhilesh - Stupid comment for IA 

Add to that Shashi Tharoor controversy and Shivpal Yadav’s new party it’s only bad news for the opposition

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiHindu

Fireurimagination said:


> The remaining resemblances of opposition is getting decimated in the last few days
> 
> Sonia/Rahul - Herald scam
> Priyanka Gandhi - Vadra land row
> Kejriwal - Kapil Mishra expose, donation scam, foreign trips issue and profiting his brother-in-law
> Laloo - New land scam (the same effect Nitish too)
> Mayawati - Phone tap by Siddiqui
> Akhilesh - Stupid comment for IA
> 
> Add to that Shashi Tharoor controversy and Shivpal Yadav’s new party it’s only bad news for the opposition



For 3 years opposition has done politics and now BJP has started doing it...

This is only the start by BJP. In two years time, I will bet most so called secular parties would be terrified to be associated with the word "secular".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


>



Disgusting show by this congress moron. Worm is too good to describe that twit.

Glad Arnab back on the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863207522127171584


----------



## desiHindu

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863207522127171584



How is Delhi people equipped to find a Jihadi who in all probability has become a pig crap in Syria or Afghanistan or in some forsaken place?
And as usual the court observation has been twisted by the sickular media.


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## desiHindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863026978307297280
I wanted post the dead body where this mans throat was brutally cut.
Another Hindu looses his life to Vatican terrorists and not a peep by the so called seculars.

What a travesty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

desiHindu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863026978307297280
> I wanted post the dead body where this mans throat was brutally cut.
> Another Hindu looses his life to Vatican terrorists and not a peep by the so called seculars.
> 
> What a travesty.



Leave so called seculars ,What action BJP central and state leadership took ?

CPM goons celebrating murder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863220126929141760

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiHindu

Marxist said:


> Leave so called seculars ,What action BJP central and state leadership took ?
> 
> CPM goons celebrating murder
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863220126929141760



It's not Marxist celebration. These are Vatican terrorists, sponsored by Pope, finishing off Hindus.
Let's not mince words anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

First Gold at Asian Championship @Tea addict




India now have total 1 Gold, 4 Silver, 4 Bronze out of which 4 Silver and 2 Bronze are in FW (Freestyle Women) with India finishing 2nd in Women's Freestyle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862344449069907972


----------



## Soumitra

Interesting observation. Lets see what liberals will say


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863389294999740416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

desiHindu said:


> It's not Marxist celebration. These are Vatican terrorists, sponsored by Pope, finishing off Hindus.
> Let's not mince words anymore.



Dot not drag your prejudice into the equation and obfuscate the issue. 

THIS is Vatican terrorism, 








THIS is "Love Jihad" terrorism, 

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...p-s-sambhal/story-dQyrdZzhUjt6EPz8txqT6M.html

Timely police intervention prevented a Bulandshahr-like tragedy (in which a Muslim man was beaten to death) from occurring in Nandrauli village of Sambhal district on Wednesday night.

Enraged by the elopement of a girl from their community with a Muslim youth, the Yadavs of the area vandalised over six Muslim households. A motorcycle was also torched in protest.


THIS is "Secular" terrorism,
http://www.india.com/news/agencies/one-arrested-for-raping-75-year-old-woman-in-bengal-2129587/

Kolkata, May 13 (IANS) A *40-year-old man* was arrested on Saturday for allegedly *raping a 75-year-old woman* at her residence at Botanical Garden area of West Bengal’s Howrah district, police said.

“The 75-year-old woman lodged a complaint alleging that her neighbour *Sekh Moidul Islam *broke into her house and raped her on Friday night,” an officer from the Botanical Garden police station said.



THIS is Communist terrorism,

Attempted murder on BJP & Panchayat member Sethu by Communist in Kottayam,








Soumitra said:


> Interesting observation. Lets see what liberals will say
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863389294999740416



Just another day in India, Do you see a pattern ? ? ?

*In Kerala, *Muslim Thief stab Hindu because he caught him stealing and handed him over to the police,

http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...chants-murder-on-may-4-in-kerala-1603775.html

Ummer Farooq B M (36) of Chengala, Naushad Sheikh (33) of Povval, Abdul Arif (33) from Bovikkanam and Ashraf K of Chengala were arrested in Chengala late on Wednesday.

Ramakrishna Moolya (47) was stabbed on his neck, back and chest at his shop G K general stores. Farooq, a petty thief allegedly killed Moolya to avenge his humiliation by residents, including the merchant, said the district police chief.

On March 8, Farooq and two accomplices, Rahi Pasha and Razak, broke the offertory box in front of Subramanian temple at Mugu and tried to flee with nearly Rs 4,500.

However, they were caught red handed and tied up and thrashed publicly in the village before being given to police.




*In UP*, muslim rickshaw driver start Riot by Lying that he was attacked by Hindus,

http://www.hindustantimes.com/citie...n-in-ranchi/story-jxFDzlaMNjDrl1tNQJStlI.html

A Muslim e-rickshaw driver allegedly cooked up a story of how he was taken to an isolated area by a group of youths, asked to chant religious slogans and beaten up for refusing to oblige.

His story sparked major unrest in the Muslim-dominated Ekra Masjid locality and brought thousands of protestors out on the street in his support.

However, police said they later found out that the e-rickshaw driver was assaulted by the owner of a Santro car after a minor accident on MG Road. The car owner had also lodged a complaint against the rickshaw driver Iliaz Khan with the local police station.



*In Bihar*, Muslim man kills goat of Hindu. When Hindu demands compensation, Muslim mob attack Hindu family and destroy his house,

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ad-accident/story-k7UAirZIs6dLTGnfHztGYM.html

The goat owner assaulted the biker for failing to pay up the compensation amount of Rs 500, as decided soon after the incident.

But as soon as the news of the assault on *Mohammad Irfan* spread, villagers of Fakir Tola under Barari police station of Katihar district in north eastern Bihar gathered at a place and attacked Anil Mehta, the goat owner and his family, at the neighbouring village of Barhi Bhains Diara.

The mob allegedly damaged Mehta’s house and assaulted some of the inmates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> Interesting observation. Lets see what liberals will say
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863389294999740416


Its well known. *And* *Adarsh liberals* who support the pseudo liberals in media (pseudo liberals are actually trolls, they love trolling Hindus), *are actually ignorant* .


----------



## Vazir

911 said:


> Its well known. *And* *Adarsh liberals* who support the pseudo liberals in media (pseudo liberals are actually trolls, they love trolling Hindus), *are actually ignorant* .


Define pseudo liberals please. I keep hearing this term all the time, but never get what is meant by it.


----------



## 911

Vazir said:


> Define pseudo liberals please. I keep hearing this term all the time, but never get what is meant by it.


Liberals with double standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Vazir said:


> Define pseudo liberals please. I keep hearing this term all the time, but never get what is meant by it.


In Indian context it is those people who continuously diss about Hindu practices and religion but dont say a word aboyt Muslims or Christians, who claim to profess Freedom of Speech but block films against Naxalism or talks by RW Individuals, those who cry for "human" rights for terrorists and notarmy men

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## desiHindu

911 said:


> Liberals with double standards.



Double? indian liberals have NO standards 



Soumitra said:


> those who cry for "human" rights for terrorists and notarmy men



Add not for Hindu deaths as well.
No "liberal" has said a word on the genocide of Kashmiri Hindus. In fact Indian liberals blamed Kashmiri Hindus for genocide committed on them by Muslim terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Kejriwal getting shafted as we speak 

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/live...p-leadership-1693271?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiHindu

Roybot said:


> Kejriwal getting shafted as we speak



You are being too kind sir.
What is happening to Kejriwal is not just shafting. I think we have to invent new phrases to describe what is happening to him. 

I am loving it though. The irony is, Kejriwal is being destroyed by the tactics he invented 

Damn, the final "bharath maatha ki jai" must have sent shivers down the spine of Kejriwal. It is so symbolic on so many levels from this guy.

Damn, Kapil Mishra collapsed and his aged mom is crying walking on the streets.

The optics of it as bad as it can get for any political party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Asian Wrestling Championship:
India finished 5th Overall with 1 Gold, 5 Silver and 4 Bronze while sports superpower  China finished at 9th place with 1 Gold and 8 Bronze


----------



## Vishwabalas

911 said:


> Asian Wrestling Championship:
> India finished 5th Overall with 1 Gold, 5 Silver and 4 Bronze while sports superpower  China finished at 9th place with 1 Gold and 8 Bronze



Who was 1st ? 2nd and 3rd ?


----------



## 911

Vishwabalas said:


> Who was 1st ? 2nd and 3rd ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

911 said:


> View attachment 396799



I thought Iran would be up there. 

Expect Russia to be there too. Japan is certainly a surprise, but then gain considering its the hope of Sumo and Judo, its not all that surprising. 

Kudos to Iran for promoting their Native sport, unlike India.


----------



## 911

Vishwabalas said:


> I thought Iran would be up there.


Only if they sent females to compete.


Vishwabalas said:


> Expect Russia to be there too.


It was Asian Championship actually.


Vishwabalas said:


> Japan is certainly a surprise, but then gain considering its the hope of Sumo and Judo, its not all that surprising.


Japanese women along with Chinese women have been dominant but poor show by Chinese women this tournament so it was one sides. Indian women did better than Chinese and won medals in 6 (almost 7) out of all 8 cat.


Vishwabalas said:


> Kudos to Iran for promoting their Native sport, unlike India


Right. The have been dominant in GR which requires more raw power than technique...


----------



## Vishwabalas

911 said:


> Only if they sent females to compete.



You mean they won this many gold WITHOUT any Female participants ?  

That is AMAZING  



> It was Asian Championship actually.
> 
> Japanese women along with Chinese women have been dominant but poor show by Chinese women this tournament so it was one sides. Indian women did better than Chinese and won medals in 6 (almost 7) out of all 8 cat.
> 
> Right.



All we can do is make movies like Dangal, while someone else walk away with the Medal. 

Modi govt. has failed in promoting sports as well.


----------



## 911

Vishwabalas said:


> All we can do is make movies like Dangal, while someone else walk away with the Medal.
> 
> Modi govt. has failed in promoting sports as well.


True. This sports needs to spread in other states for India to fully reach its potential, which is not an easy thing to do since it involves porting a culture.


----------



## Vishwabalas

911 said:


> True. This sports needs to spread in other states for India to fully reach its potential, which is not an easy thing to do since it involves porting a culture.



NOPE.

All Modi need to do was provide Air conditions training centers and mats to these wrestlers in their existing states. He has failed to do even that.


----------



## desiHindu

https://swarajyamag.com/world/tell-our-government-to-keep-zakir-naik-out-malaysian-hindus-to-un

Pathetic state of Hindus in the so called moderate Muslim country.
Hindus should pay it back with interest inside India. What Burmese are doing should be an inspiration to us Hindus.

These wahabi fascists are using every trick in the book to genocide Hindus.


----------



## 911

Vishwabalas said:


> NOPE.
> 
> All Modi need to do was provide Air conditions training centers and mats to these wrestlers in their existing states. He has failed to do even that.


It requires lot more than just air conditioning and mats .


----------



## JetCool

911 said:


> It requires lot more than just air conditioning and mats .



Those are the BASIC MINIMUM requirements to work out in the Summer Heat. 

If Modi and his sport minister cannot even provide the bare minimum, what is the point of talking big ?


----------



## Fireurimagination

JetCool said:


> Those are the BASIC MINIMUM requirements to work out in the Summer Heat.
> 
> If Modi and his sport minister cannot even provide the bare minimum, what is the point of talking big ?



Thank God! you didn't ask Modi to wrestle himself and bring all the medals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JetCool

Fireurimagination said:


> Thank God! you didn't ask Modi to wrestle himself and bring all the medals



No, all I did was ask him to provide Air conditioned rooms and mats so that the wrestlers can practice.

Too bad he could not even do that in 3 years of Modi rule.

But I guess its all a joke for you. Now lets all watch "dangal" and live in that fantasy while ignoring the real word.


----------



## Fireurimagination

JetCool said:


> No, all I did was ask him to provide Air conditioned rooms and mats so that the wrestlers can practice.
> 
> Too bad he could not even do that in 3 years of Modi rule.
> 
> But I guess its all a joke for you. Now lets all watch "dangal" and live in that fantasy while ignoring the real word.



India finished above China isn't that an achievement? Air conditioned rooms and mats for wrestlers, astro-turfs for hockey players, courts for badminton and tennis players, pools for swimmers, tracks for gymnasts, grounds for footballers equipment, gymnasiums blah blah blah. Although under Modi we are growing but we are not exactly US or a developed nation or even a China yet. People still are struggling for food, clothing and shelter in our country air-conditioned rooms and mats for wrestlers is and shouldn't be the priority for 'Modi' for sports minister yes but there is also so much he can do in 3 years


----------



## JetCool

Fireurimagination said:


> India finished above China isn't that an achievement? Air conditioned rooms and mats for wrestlers, astro-turfs for hockey players, courts for badminton and tennis players, pools for swimmers, tracks for gymnasts, grounds for footballers equipment, gymnasiums blah blah blah. Although under Modi we are growing but we are not exactly US or a developed nation or even a China yet. People still are struggling for food, clothing and shelter in our country air-conditioned rooms and mats for wrestlers is and shouldn't be the priority for 'Modi' for sports minister yes but there is also so much he can do in 3 years



LOL.... ya right, providing 4 AC's in 10 centers and 4 mats in all centers is a herculean task which can only be achieved if we become like the US


----------



## Fireurimagination

JetCool said:


> LOL.... ya right, providing 4 AC's in 10 centers and 4 mats in all centers is a herculean task which can only be achieved if we become like the US



40 ACs is definitely a herculean task and we aren't winning any medal because of ACs, we need to nurture sports, culture of sports and athletes right from their school days. Introduce sports in curriculum, provide the ecosystem so that sports can be a viable career option not only in cricket but in other sports as well. Give those mats in schools, involve corporates and private funds You just want to criticize Modi for the sake of it and because of your hate. Achieving excellence in sports at world level competing against the best is not about providing 4 ACs in 10 centers. True much is to be done and should be done but the said will take time.


----------



## JetCool

Fireurimagination said:


> 40 ACs is definitely a herculean task and we aren't winning any medal because of ACs, we need to nurture sports, culture of sports and athletes right from their school days. Introduce sports in curriculum, provide the ecosystem so that sports can be a viable career option not only in cricket but in other sports as well. Give those mats in schools, involve corporates and private funds You just want to criticize Modi for the sake of it and because of your hate. Achieving excellence in sports at world level competing against the best is not about providing 4 ACs in 10 centers. True much is to be done and should be done but the said will take time.



Each split AC will cost INR 30,000.

40 AC will cost 12 Lakh rupees which is peanuts.

LOL at your suggestion that we need "curriculum, ecosystem, corporates, ........Prasad and shud ganga jal" to nurture sports. 

Modi exist to serve me, I don't exit to serve Modi.

Simple things should not take time if there is genuine INTENT. Without Intent, everything is "difficult".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JetCool

*Cricket’s wonder boy Pranav Dhanawade put in lockup for practising his art*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/crick...ing-his-art/story-HOCW87ET0z1BSgjCximF7H.html






Almost a year after he shot into international limelight by scoring a world record 1009 runs, Mumbai cricketer Pranav Dhanawade suffered the humiliation of being caught by the collar of his jersey and detained in a police lockup for more than an hour.

The 16-year-old’s offence: A small delay in vacating the Subhash Maidan, the ground where he has been training for the last 10-12 years.

According to Pranav’s father, Prashant, a makeshift helipad had been created at Kalyan’s Subhash Maidan for a prominent politician’s chopper to land. The cops had consequently asked Pranav and other youngsters training there at the nets to vacate the ground.

“Pranav and the others stopped training immediately and packed their bags. They were just stretching about 10-15 feet away from the helipad when the cops came again and asked them why they were still loitering around. Pranav told them that they would leave in five minutes after finishing their stretching exercises.


“At this point, the cops lost their cool and dragged Pranav by the collar and bundled him into a police van. I had also reached the ground by then and they threw me also into the van for questioning them. No other kid was picked up,” the senior Dhanawade told HT.


----------



## Fireurimagination

JetCool said:


> Each split AC will cost INR 30,000.
> 
> 40 AC will cost 12 Lakh rupees which is peanuts.
> 
> LOL at your suggestion that we need "curriculum, ecosystem, corporates, ........Prasad and shud ganga jal" to nurture sports.
> 
> Modi exist to serve me, I don't exit to serve Modi.
> 
> Simple things should not take time if there is genuine INTENT. Without Intent, everything is "difficult".



 Add to that 15 lakhs, monthly maintenance and electricity bills. Trust me if just 40 ACs would have given us Olympics medals we would have got plenty. Modi exist to serve India and you exist just to criticize him. Not that we can't and shouldn't have world class facilities but I don't believe Modi has a magic wand to do things in 3 years which haven't have happened in past 70 years. India didn't elect Modi to improve wrestling in India, there is a sports minister, chief ministers and state sports ministers also. The story of why Arjun was selected over Pranav is out there use Google once a while.

http://www.firstpost.com/sports/why...ected-in-the-u-16-west-zone-side-2809772.html


----------



## JetCool

Fireurimagination said:


> Add to that 15 lakhs, monthly maintenance and electricity bills. Trust me if just 40 ACs would have given us Olympics medals we would have got plenty. Modi exist to serve India and you exist just to criticize him. Not that we can't and shouldn't have world class facilities but I don't believe Modi has a magic wand to do things in 3 years which haven't have happened in past 70 years. India didn't elect Modi to improve wrestling in India, there is a sports minister, chief ministers and state sports ministers also. The story of why Arjun was selected over Pranav is out there use Google once a while.
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/sports/why...ected-in-the-u-16-west-zone-side-2809772.html



LOL...what happened to Modi's claim of "solar power" ?

I exist to serve the truth. If you can't handle the truth, then that is YOUR problem, not mine. Do not expect any sympathy or mercy. 

Funny to see you claim Modi needs a "magic wand" to arrange for 40 AC's  ........ maybe he should try Flipkart or Amazon.  

Pranav earned his spot in under 16, and only a bureaucrat will quote convenient "rules" to keep him out. Now quote some more rules to tell us how it was right to arrest him and put in jail.


----------



## Fireurimagination

JetCool said:


> LOL...what happened to Modi's claim of "solar power" ?
> 
> I exist to serve the truth. If you can't handle the truth, then that is YOUR problem, not mine. Do not expect any sympathy or mercy.
> 
> Funny to see you claim Modi needs a "magic wand" to arrange for 40 AC's  ........ maybe he should try Flipkart or Amazon.
> 
> Pranav earned his spot in under 16, and only a bureaucrat will quote convenient "rules" to keep him out. Now quote some more rules to tell us how it was right to arrest him and put in jail.



Solar Power??? 
The largest solar power plant in the world is now in our backyard
*India jumps 73 spots to 26 rank in World Bank's power list*
That's Modi government for you but you won't appreciate their work because your religious or political affiliations is more that your love for your country. Sorry but I too exist to serve the truth. If you can't handle the truth, then that is YOUR problem, not mine. Do not expect any sympathy or mercy. If 40 AC's can guarantee us Olympic gold medal I will personally donate these 12 Lakhs but it's just you need reasons to criticize Modi because of your hate and small brains. Read the freaking article it's his dad who is quoting the rules and please use Google he was not arrested but was taken to police station for creating a ruckus and because he wanted to see permission from cops to construct a helipad. Also what has he being detained had to do with Modi, or is it too Modi's fault???  
http://www.firstpost.com/sports/pra...rguing-with-police-let-off-later-3161932.html


----------



## JetCool

Fireurimagination said:


> Solar Power???
> The largest solar power plant in the world is now in our backyard
> *India jumps 73 spots to 26 rank in World Bank's power list*
> That's Modi government for you but you won't appreciate their work because your religious or political affiliations is more that your love for your country. Sorry but I too exist to serve the truth. If you can't handle the truth, then that is YOUR problem, not mine. Do not expect any sympathy or mercy. If 40 AC's can guarantee us Olympic gold medal I will personally donate these 12 Lakhs but it's just you need reasons to criticize Modi because of your hate and small brains. Read the freaking article it's his dad who is quoting the rules and please use Google he was not arrested but was taken to police station for creating a ruckus and because he wanted to see permission from cops to construct a helipad. Also what has he being detained had to do with Modi, or is it too Modi's fault???
> http://www.firstpost.com/sports/pra...rguing-with-police-let-off-later-3161932.html



So that means cheap power is available for AC during the summer heat you moron


----------



## Fireurimagination

JetCool said:


> So that means cheap power is available for AC during the summer heat you moron



 Go back to your school and ask for a refund oops madrasa I believe


----------



## JetCool

Fireurimagination said:


> Go back to your school and ask for a refund oops madrasa I believe



LOL....why ? for the sin of proving you an Idiot ?  

As per the latest report, solar power is 2.62 rupees per kilowatt-hour. 

Average AC will consume 3.5 KW per hour that is Rs. 9 per hour. If AC works for 8 hours a day, it comes to Rs 72 a day. For 30 days its Rs. 2,160 per month. 

Now does Modi need a "magic wand" to pay Rs. 2000 a month ?


----------



## Vazir

JetCool said:


> LOL....why ? for the sin of proving you an Idiot ? [emoji38]
> 
> As per the latest report, solar power is 2.62 rupees per kilowatt-hour.
> 
> Average AC will consume 3.5 KW per hour that is Rs. 9 per hour. If AC works for 8 hours a day, it comes to Rs 72 a day. For 30 days its Rs. 2,160 per month.
> 
> Now does Modi need a "magic wand" to pay Rs. 2000 a month ?


You got links to back this up?


----------



## Soumitra

@Fireurimagination please ignore this troll. this is political corner thread. Lets stick with Indian Politics in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

JetCool said:


> Those are the BASIC MINIMUM requirements to work out in the Summer Heat.
> 
> If Modi and his sport minister cannot even provide the bare minimum, what is the point of talking big ?


You seem very upset for some reasons. Its not the basic minimum requirement. Just fyi people have been wrestling way before A.C. was invented. And most of our national champions did not practice in A.Cs. What much you can do with the training centres/akhadas when people in other regions are not even interested in wrestling?


----------



## JetCool

911 said:


> You seem very upset for some reasons. Its not the basic minimum requirement. Just fyi people have been wrestling way before A.C. was invented. And most of our national champions did not practice in A.Cs. What much you can do with the training centres/akhadas when people in other regions are not even interested in wrestling?



That is your assumption. I am just stating facts. 

FYI people have won wars without machine guns, Tanks and aircraft's too ..... maybe that is what you suggest for our army too. I hope you don't have double standards like the "secular liberals". 

Why would anyone build akhadas for pepole who are not interested in wrestling, its for people who ARE interested in wrestling. What kind of absurd argument is that ?


----------



## 911

JetCool said:


> That is your assumption. I am just stating facts.
> 
> FYI people have won wars without machine guns, Tanks and aircraft's too ..... maybe that is what you suggest for our army too. I hope you don't have double standards like the "secular liberals".
> 
> Why would anyone build akhadas for pepole who are not interested in wrestling, its for people who ARE interested in wrestling. What kind of absurd argument is that ?


I think you missed my previous posts my dear friend. There are a lot of private Cricket training centres. Its because people are willing to learn Cricket and hence, its economically viable to run private coaching classes. Secondly there is not much return for an athlete in wrestling unless you win big medals. But, my argument was *not* that there are less people interested in other regions so less training centres are justified. All I said was it takes a lot more than just building training centres .


----------



## JetCool

911 said:


> I think you missed my previous posts my dear friend. There are a lot of private Cricket training centres. Its because people are willing to learn Cricket and hence, its economically viable to run private coaching classes. Secondly there is not much return for an athlete in wrestling unless you win big medals. But, my argument was *not* that there are less people interested in other regions so less training centres are justified. All I said was it takes a lot more than just building training centres .



Rather than masturbate intellectually about "what all it takes" , maybe Modi and his gang should just start by building the Basic infra structure so that wrestlers can practice in the summer too. 

Maybe you can use the same argument for the army. Since it takes a Lot more that just buying guns to win the war, we should stop buying guns so that we can start doing "lot more".


----------



## 911

JetCool said:


> Maybe you can use the same argument for the army. Since it takes a Lot more that just buying guns to win the war, we should stop buying guns so that we can start doing "lot more".


I ignored your comparison of A.Cs with guns earlier. Let me say it clearly, A.C. is not important to win medals. You should try trolling somewhere else .


----------



## JetCool

911 said:


> I ignored your comparison of A.Cs with guns earlier. Let me say it clearly, A.C. is not important to win medals. You should try trolling somewhere else .



I don't give a shit to what YOU think is important for wrestling. 

I will go by what Yogeshwar Dutt has to say. 


As they say "A _fool has_ no delight in understanding, but only in revealing his own _opinion_. "


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864166764325855233

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JetCool



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

JetCool said:


>



How come nobody has made a hue and cry about this? What have intelligence agencies been doing all the while?

And how are the 'separatists' who protest settling even the legal Kashmiri Pandits in the state, silent about all this?

Their silence seems to indicate that this is perhaps a part of a major conspiracy to settle violence-prone refugees who don't even belong to India, in a state where even the legal Indian Citizens can't settle.

Perhaps to reduce Hindus/Sikhs of Jammu to a hapless minority?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Ab aaya unth pahad ke neeche

*Nitish Kumar has no prime ministerial ambition, says he is not 'as capable' as Narendra Modi*
PoliticsAlok KumarMay, 15 2017 16:22:25 IST

Patna: Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar has ruled out any possibility of heading the grand coalition against BJP as a prime ministerial candidate in the General Elections to Lok Sabha in 2019.

While addressing a press conference in Patna on Monday, Kumar also praised Prime Minister Narendra Modi saying, *“Three years ago, who was aware that Modiji would be the Prime Minister of India. But it happened because he was capable of that, and the people of our country voted him to power. I know, I do not have that capacity. I am a leader of a small party and I have no national ambitions.”*





Nitish Kumar. PTI

“Sharad Yadav served our party as president for three consecutive terms and then the party workers decided to give this responsibility to me. But the media tried to link that with me having national ambitions. As a party president I will try to expand JD(U) in other states, but it does not mean that I will dream of the prime minister’s post,” he said.

Kumar very candidly admitted that JD(U) was a small party and he would only concentrate on serving the people of Bihar.

*He also distanced himself from the allegations of corruption against Lalu Yadav whose Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD) is a partner in the ruling coalition in Bihar.

“It’s on Laluji to reply to the allegations levelled by the BJP. I have nothing to say. If anyone has the proof, they should go to the court," the Bihar chief minister said.*

*Kumar also asserted that unlike RJD his party was in favour of using electronic voting machines (EVMs) in the elections. "We have seen how elections were conducted earlier. I do not wish that time to come again. We are running a coalition government but it does not mean JD(U) ideology would be the same as that of the RJD,” he said.*

Kumar urged the media not to play much in his "silence" and that he was very much busy in doing routine works.

When asked about his party's stand in the upcoming Presidential election, which is scheduled to take place in June, Kumar refused to indicate whether there were attempts by opposition parties to put up a combined candidate. "First of all the ruling party should try to form a consensus. It would be the best possible option. If it does not happen then the opposition parties should come up with a candidate."

_The author is a senior editor with News18 Bihar._


----------



## indiatester

kadamba-warrior said:


> How come nobody has made a hue and cry about this? What have intelligence agencies been doing all the while?
> 
> And how are the 'separatists' who protest settling even the legal Kashmiri Pandits in the state, silent about all this?
> 
> Their silence seems to indicate that this is perhaps a part of a major conspiracy to settle violence-prone refugees who don't even belong to India, in a state where even the legal Indian Citizens can't settle.
> 
> Perhaps to reduce Hindus/Sikhs of Jammu to a hapless minority?


Forget what has happened earlier. What is being done right now to correct this? Why are we not deporting them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiHindu

indiatester said:


> Why are we not deporting them?



Deport to where?
Myanmar? - They won't even acknowledge these are their people
Bangladesh? - Perhaps, if they are willing.

It is not that easy to deport people who are not wanted in their own countries.

There is a less savoury step that can taken, like completely denying them any basic amenities like home, job, school, hospital etc, which would make sure they leave on their own. BUT then that's cruel and no govt can afford to be taking these kinds of steps.

Here is where the Hindu right can really do a great service to the nation. there may be "unofficial" steps that will be taken to drive them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JetCool

kadamba-warrior said:


> How come nobody has made a hue and cry about this? What have intelligence agencies been doing all the while?
> 
> And how are the 'separatists' who protest settling even the legal Kashmiri Pandits in the state, silent about all this?
> 
> Their silence seems to indicate that this is perhaps a part of a major conspiracy to settle violence-prone refugees who don't even belong to India, in a state where even the legal Indian Citizens can't settle.
> 
> Perhaps to reduce Hindus/Sikhs of Jammu to a hapless minority?



So far we are doing Nothing. Same as Bangladeshi immigrants. Zilch. Nada.

Same as what we do for the kashmiri pandit, Nothing. Maybe voice some platitude.

Ajid Doval has misread kashmir and is in "reactive" mode rather than be "proactive". That is just the unpalatable truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

May 16 2014. the day which exposed so many "Political Experts" in India. So many predictions - from modi not becoming a PM candidate to losing badly to Kejriwal in Varanasi. This day 3 years ago India showed these "experts" their place.

Twitter user c_ashish has compiled some beautiful tweets in the time preceeding May 16, 2014.

Starring Barkha Dutt, Rajdeep Sardesai, Bhupendra Choubey, Nikhil Wagley, Malini Parthasarthy, N Ram among others

Enjoy

https://storify.com/public/template...com/c_aashish/best-political-experts-in-india

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864363917648080898

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/467192528878329856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiHindu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864161637829300224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Madness in the Air!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864414861404495872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Triple talaq matter of faith for last 1,400 years: AIMPLB to SC*

*The Muslim body also equated triple talaq with the Hindu belief that Lord Rama was born at Ayodhya.* 

"If I have faith that Lord Rama was born at Ayodhya, then it's a matter of faith and there is no question of constitutional morality," *Sibal told a five-judge Constitution bench *headed by Chief Justice J S Khehar.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...0-years-aimplb-to-sc/articleshow/58694758.cms


----------



## Soumitra

Sunita Kejriwal (Arvind Kejriwal's wife) tries her hand at twitter polling and gets a rude shock

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Modi is still people's PM but dissatisfaction on the rise:*

*Italian court upholds ban on Sikhs carrying knives:*

*A million Lalus will rise, says RJD chief after tax raids :*

*Pranab Mukherjee rules out 2nd term as President: Sources :*


----------



## takeiteasy

Such a sad state. Many enlightened who wants to leave the RSS cult are fearful. They can be killed by the RSS terrorists. Personally knows few who have left their towns because they can be chased by RSS goons. Besides, many are forced to come to Sakhas for terror training and if they are found missing, punishments and can get killed. Ban RSS. RSS is ISIS. The Golwalkars/Godse/Bheer-Savarkar's Thong lickers. Even the forum members I believe many of them would have their eyes opened after knowing what trap they've fallen being part of Monkey parivar/RSS. Hope you gain the strength to leave Hindutva terror. 
http://www.stopfundinghate.org/resources/rssprimer.htm


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> Such a sad state. Many enlightened who wants to leave the RSS cult are fearful. They can be killed by the RSS terrorists. Personally knows few who have left their towns because they can be chased by RSS goons. Besides, many are forced to come to Sakhas for terror training and if they are found missing, punishments and can get killed. Ban RSS. RSS is ISIS. The Golwalkars/Godse/Bheer-Savarkar's Thong lickers. Even the forum members I believe many of them would have their eyes opened after knowing what trap they've fallen being part of Monkey parivar/RSS. Hope you gain the strength to leave Hindutva terror.
> http://www.stopfundinghate.org/resources/rssprimer.htm





Scores of RSS workers have been killed by CPM in Kerala in the recent past after Pinaravi came to power. Where the **** were you ?


----------



## Soumitra

*Life after beacon: MLAs complain of long wait at toll booths, cops who don’t salute*
Written by Kanchan Vasdev | Chandigarh | Published:May 14, 2017 5:03 am



‘The beacon was the only perk MLAs got. (Express Photo)
IT IS morning rush hour and Kuljit Singh Nagra, Congress MLA from Fatehgarh Sahib, is on his way from Delhi to Chandigarh. His white Innova is in queue at the toll tax barrier on the Chandigarh-Ambala highway, behind at least five other cars. Nagra is fidgety. With his beacon gone, the two-term MLA hopes the only other marker of his VIP status — the sticker on his vehicle windscreen that reads “MLA” — will do the job for him. So far today, it isn’t working.

“I have 15 functions in Fatehgarh Sahib today. And I need to make a stopover in Chandigarh for half an hour. If I do not get past this toll booth, how will I make it? This is the problem with removing beacons,” he says, before quickly adding, “It’s not that I am in favour of red beacons. In fact, I got mine removed during my last term. But we need to work out a system so that we do not get delayed.”

With the Amarinder Singh-led Congress government in Punjab implementing its pre-election promise of doing away with the red beacon for most VIPs, MLAs in Punjab say life hasn’t been easy ever since.

According to a notification issued on April 15, only the Punjab Governor, Chief Justice and judges of the High Court, besides ambulances, disaster recovery vehicles, police and fire services, and security vehicles are permitted to use beacons.

*A few MLAs, mostly first-timers, who resisted the removal of the red beacon, say the timing of the decision has been particularly harsh on them. “Why us? Our seniors enjoyed all the perks of being MLAs. Just when we get elected, they do away with the beacon. At least ministers wield power; the beacon was the only perk MLAs got,” says a Congress legislator from Majha region.* Besides the privilege of zooming past boom barriers, VIP vehicles are exempted from paying toll at booths.

Speaking on condition of anonymity, another MLA recounts how, after the beacon was removed, his vehicle was stopped at toll tax booths and he wasn’t allowed free entry into venues of state functions. “All this wouldn’t have happened if I had a beacon. The other day, a woman at a toll booth counter did not believe me when I said I was an MLA. I showed her my ID card but she said anyone can get such a card made. It took me at least five minutes, at the end of which she didn’t look too convinced but let me go,” says another Congress MLA from Majha.

Gurpartap Singh Wadala, Akali MLA from Nakodar, says the “only problem” with the removal of beacons was “all this waiting” at toll plazas. “They should devise a way,” he says.

*Another first-time Congress MLA says he had bought a red beacon soon after taking oath, but now it’s of no use. “I spent Rs 2,500. Now the beacon is lying at home. I look at it everyday and laugh at myself. Why have I become an MLA? To go to my constituency, collect piles of files and bring it to the ministers?” he says.*

Harinder Singh Phoolka, AAP leader in the Punjab Assembly, says the party has always been against red beacons so “I do not understand all this rant of MLAs about delays. The idea is to behave like a common man and face the hurdles they do”.

Back at the Chandigarh-Ambala highway, Nagra’s car finally reaches the counter after a wait of about 5 minutes.

“MLA sahib hain (It’s the MLA),” says the driver, craning his neck out of the window and pointing towards Nagra on the back seat. The attendant gestures to a security guard, who walks up to the vehicle and peers through the windows of the car and asks, “Kaun hain MLA? ID hai (Who’s the MLA? Do you have an identity card)?”

Nagra takes out his card and hands it to the guard, who flips it around for a while. The drivers of other cars waiting in the queue begin honking. Another guard runs up to his vehicle and asks breathlessly, “Lal batti nahi hai (Doesn’t the car have a beacon)?” He checks Nagra’s card, salutes him and says, “Sorry sir, eh dono navein munde han (These two are new comers).”

As the boom barrier finally lifts, Nagra heaves a sigh of relief and asks his driver to speed up. After a brief halt at his residence in Chandigarh, about 20 km from the toll booth, Nagra starts his onward journey towards Fatehgarh Sahib. *As the vehicle passes through Landran, 30 km from Fatehgarh Sahib, Nagra looks out of the car window and says, “Look at all these policemen posted here. If I had a beacon, they would have at least given me a salute.”*

*Just then, a Gypsy with blue and red beacons zooms past Nagra’s car. “Look at that. It is the Deputy Commissioner’s car. They will have a free pass everywhere, but not even a truck will allow us to overtake. And I am already running late,” he says.*

There are some MLAs, however, who have managed to circumvent the beacon ban. “Some of us have got ‘Government of Punjab’ written on the number plates of our vehicles and others use SUVs as pilot vehicles so that they make way for our cars. Hun assi kariye vi ki? Kujh ta karna hi pavega (What do we do… we have to do something),” says a Congress MLA from lower Malwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

BJP Kerala chief booked for spreading false report on RSS worker's murder jantakareporter.com/india/bjp-kera…


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864710537065762816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

The acceleration in award of works to road builders — over 11,000 km on an average in the past three years against only 5,000 during UPA's corresponding period — has significance considering that this will translate into actual construction of roads by April 2019 when the government faces election. 

* It is expected that by 2019, the government will be in a position to achieve more than 30 km of highway construction per day, a source said. 

Highways minister *Nitin Gadkari* has set the target of pushing daily highway construction to 41 km.* 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...lls-out-roads-faster/articleshow/58709063.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

IndoCarib said:


> Scores of RSS workers have been killed by CPM in Kerala in the recent past after Pinaravi came to power. Where the **** were you ?



It was not a political murder ( http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...r-during-temple-fest/articleshow/58058288.cms ) ,He was planning to leave RSS and that was reason for murder is fake info peddled by Jehadi-Christian-Communists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

"Terrorists have the right to spread terror. If Army tries to stop them, we will make sure to hit them back" - JNU nuts, Terrorist rights activists


----------



## Soumitra

*Maoist ‘nails’ DU professor, top activist*
Rashmi Drolia| TNN | May 18, 2017, 05.39 AM IST
*HIGHLIGHTS*

A key Maoist operative has made claims against DU professor Nandini Sundar and rights activist Bella Bhatia.
Podiyam Panda said he was the “only link” for meetings between senior Maoists and Sundar and Bhatia in South Bastar.





Panda alleged that he was the only link for meetings between senior Maoist leaders and DU professor Nandini Sundar.
RAIPUR: A key Maoist operative, who allegedly confessed to being part of the April 24 Sukma ambush and the 2010 Tadmetla massacre, has "surrendered" to police and made claims against Delhi University professor Nandini Sundar and rights activist Bela Bhatia at a press conference in Raipur on Wednesday.

Podiyam Panda told reporters that he was the "only link" for meetings between senior Maoists and Sundar and Bhatia in South Bastar. Panda said he used to drive activists from Delhi — including Sundar and Bhatia — on a motorbike deep into forests of Sukma for meetings with top Maoists like Ramanna, Hidma (alleged mastermind of this year's deadly ambushes), Paparao Aaytu, Arjun and others. He said he also acted as a courier for them. When contacted, Sundar said, "It's a false and coerced confession made in police custody."

In a habeas corpus filed in the Chhatisgarh high court, Panda's wife alleged that Podiyam was taken into "forced captivity" by a joint team of CRPF and district police on May 3 and was assaulted by the security personnel and demanded his "immediate production" in the court.

"He has not surrendered but has been illegally detained," sources said.

Sukma SP Abhishek Meena said, "Maoist Podiyam Panda has been serving as the main link between inner cadre of Maoists and urban network system in Delhi, Raipur and other cities. He was also involved in active warfare. In his statement to police, he said he was part of recent Burkapal incident and had fired upon CRPF jawans with an Insas rifle. Panda was also part of the deadly Tadmetla attack that killed 75 CRPF jawans in 2010."

Meena said Panda surrendered on May 9 after being underground for 20 years, but this was kept a secret due to security reasons and death threats. Panda was sarpanch of Chintagufa (site of the April 24 attack) before he joined the Maoists in 1997.
His information helped police arrest eight Maoists on Tuesday, Meena added.

Panda has told police in detail how he was part of the planning and execution of the Burkapal ambush and how he helped decide the site of the attack, Meena said. Panda said during the press conference that he wanted to surrender for two years but senior cadres got wind of it and kept an eye on him. "I could surrender only after the rebels deployed to watch me got arrested in Minpa region," he said.

It was he who tipped off police about Maoists involved in the Burkapal attack living in nearby villages, aiding in their arrest, said Meena. From him, police have got vital inputs about the urban network of Maoists, along with proof of bank transactions to Maoist accounts from "influential people in Delhi", say police. Panda carried a cash reward of Rs 1 lakh and is accused in 19 cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864537214801379329
One more reason; 2019 belongs to my ilks.


----------



## ashok321

So the evergreen 2 crore kejriwal charges must die its natural death now.
The donor comes out!
Kapil Mishra's charges be in a RIP mode.

LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865131755254054912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865140538797768706

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865120157651415040


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865200094911619073


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864688186420625409

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JetCool

Yikes, what is happening in Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Drama/Con artist kachrawal in more trouble 

*Arvind Kejriwal Should Clarify Ram Jethmalani's 'Scandalous' Remarks On Arun Jaitley: High Court*

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/arvi...arks-on-arun-jaitley-delhi-high-court-1695387

NEW DELHI: The Delhi High Court said today that the remarks made by Arvind Kejriwal's lawyer Ram Jethmalani against Finance Minister Arun Jaitley in court yesterday were "scandalous". *Mr Kejriwal could now confront a larger claim than the current 10 crores sought by Finance Minister Arun Jaitley for defamation. While being cross-examined in court on Wednesday, the Finance Minister was described as "a crook" by Ram Jethmalani, who is representing Mr Kejriwal. Mr Jaitley asked if the slur had been "authorised" for use by the Chief Minister. When Mr Jethmalani said it had, the Finance Minister said he could seek "aggravated damages.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kadamba-warrior

IndoCarib said:


> Drama/Con artist kachrawal in more trouble
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal Should Clarify Ram Jethmalani's 'Scandalous' Remarks On Arun Jaitley: High Court*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/arvi...arks-on-arun-jaitley-delhi-high-court-1695387
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Delhi High Court said today that the remarks made by Arvind Kejriwal's lawyer Ram Jethmalani against Finance Minister Arun Jaitley in court yesterday were "scandalous". *Mr Kejriwal could now confront a larger claim than the current 10 crores sought by Finance Minister Arun Jaitley for defamation. While being cross-examined in court on Wednesday, the Finance Minister was described as "a crook" by Ram Jethmalani, who is representing Mr Kejriwal. Mr Jaitley asked if the slur had been "authorised" for use by the Chief Minister. When Mr Jethmalani said it had, the Finance Minister said he could seek "aggravated damages.*"



More than Kejriwal, I want somebody to put Mr. Jethmalani in his place. He is acting like a supari mafia nowadays - offering his services to every crook who can afford to pay him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

kadamba-warrior said:


> More than Kejriwal, I want somebody to put Mr. Jethmalani in his place. He is acting like a supari mafia nowadays - offering his services to every crook who can afford to pay him.



True. Jetmal is jealous of other high profile lawyers like Jaitley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

A good, neutral view on RSS-BJP rule of 3 years:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Rajinikanth bats for Stalin, hints major change in TN politics:*



kadamba-warrior said:


> More than Kejriwal, I want somebody to put Mr. Jethmalani in his place. He is acting like a supari mafia nowadays - offering his services to every crook who can afford to pay him.



Yeddurappa, Baba Ramdev, Bapu Asaram, Advani L K and Shah Amit
All seem to be crooks.
They were represented by shri Ram Jethmalani. 

Thanks delivered to your doormat through FEDEX.


GST to make mobile phones costly

*GST: Small car buyers will have to shell out more*

Tax on services will determine inflation under GST

*Maharashtra takes U-turn over stamp duty on gift deed*


----------



## ashok321

Now start paying 28% GST through your nose under this 10th pass Modi:

*28% 
Goods *


> Chewing gum, molasses, chocolate not containing cocoa, waffles and wafers coated with choclate, pan masala, aerated water, paint, deodorants, shaving creams, after shave, hair shampoo, dye, sunscreen, wallpaper, ceramic tiles, water heater, dishwasher, weighing machine, washing machine, ATM, vending machines, vacuum cleaner, shavers, hair clippers, automobiles, motorcycles, aircraft for personal use, will attract 28 % tax - the highest under GST system.



*Malaysia, which is more wealthy than India rolled out GST 20 months ago with just 6%....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

ashok321 said:


> Yeddurappa, Baba Ramdev, Bapu Asaram, Advani L K and Shah Amit
> All seem to be crooks.
> They were represented by shri Ram Jethmalani.



Granted, he might have done some good work defending Yeddyurappa who ultimately got a clean chit from the courts.

But he did represent the convicted criminal Lalu Yadav and scamsters like Harshad Mehta, Ketan Parekh and underworld don Haji Mastan as well. Isn't that an impressive list of crooks and thugs to be defending for money?!

Anyway, I am more peeved at how he is using Kejriwal's defamation case for his personal animosity against Jaitley. Let's see how Kejriwal defends Jethmalani's "crook" comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865612938228281345

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

kadamba-warrior said:


> Granted, he might have done some good work defending Yeddyurappa who ultimately got a clean chit from the courts.
> 
> But he did represent the convicted criminal Lalu Yadav and scamsters like Harshad Mehta, Ketan Parekh and underworld don Haji Mastan as well. Isn't that an impressive list of crooks and thugs to be defending for money?!
> 
> Anyway, I am more peeved at how he is using Kejriwal's defamation case for his personal animosity against Jaitley. Let's see how Kejriwal defends Jethmalani's "crook" comment.




If only you know how this profession is dealt with.

Modi's friend harish Salve, who just finished defending India's case in ICJ, also defended Salman Khan in his drunk and drive case wherein S Khan killed few people on the road. 

So one more Supari mafia by your standards?













*Double trouble: Both your phone and phone bills to get costlier under GST*


----------



## ashok321

*Modi talks big about women empowerment.
*
Ruling by fooling:

Women in labour force for every 100 men 

France: 88 
Russia: 87 
US: 86 
UK: 85 
China: 84 
Japan: 75 
Indonesia: 62 
India: 36 
Iran: 23 


(WEF)


----------



## kadamba-warrior

ashok321 said:


> If only you know how this profession is dealt with.
> 
> Modi's friend harish Salve, who just finished defending India's case in ICJ, also defended Salman Khan in his drunk and drive case wherein S Khan killed few people on the road.
> 
> So one more Supari mafia by your standards?
> 
> 
> View attachment 397987



I am fully aware of how this profession works. If Salve did it, that makes him a Mafia lawyer too.

For somebody who is known to peddle baseless propaganda 24/7 and get your way out only by putting everybody in 'ignore' list when confronted, you do have some life lessons for others, don't you? You arrogant, piece of sh*t!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indiatester

kadamba-warrior said:


> I am fully aware of how this profession works. If Salve did it, that makes him a Mafia lawyer too.
> 
> For somebody who is known to peddle baseless propaganda 24/7 and get your way out only by putting everybody in 'ignore' list when confronted, you do have some life lessons for others, don't you? You arrogant, piece of sh*t!


I was wondering why you were giving unrelated responses, then had to check my ignore list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

kadamba-warrior said:


> I am fully aware of how this profession works. If Salve did it, that makes him a Mafia lawyer too.
> 
> For somebody who is known to peddle baseless propaganda 24/7 and get your way out only by putting everybody in 'ignore' list when confronted, you do have some life lessons for others, don't you? You arrogant, piece of sh*t!



So you conceded the grounds by saying the _numero uno_ attorney of India is Mafia too. In other words, the GOI sent a mafia to defend itself? Lol

As for my putting people on ignore list, its my personal choice, to not get embroiled in reckless actions emanating from a potential abuser.

Don't you know the following adage?

_



Never to wrestle with a pig. You get dirty, and besides, the pig likes it.

Click to expand...

_
Now as for this post is concerned, you have started the action by using an unparliamentary & rude language. So tell me why should not I put you on my ignore list?

*IGNORED!*
_





_


----------



## takeiteasy

*180 Dalit families convert to Buddhism in riot-hit Saharanpur*
MEERUT: Some 180 Dalit families from three villages of Saharanpur district have converted to Buddhism in protest against what they called unfair targeting of the community and Bhim Army, after incidents of violence over the past month in Saharanpur. 

Dalit residents of villages around Shabbirpur, where 60 houses of the community were allegedly burnt by Thakurs, said they had been living in fear ever since. 

"Police and the Thakurs are hand-in-glove. We want to flee. We hope that the conversion will give us some strength," said a Dalit resident of Shabbirpur.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-saharanpur/articleshow/58755921.cms?from=mdr

RSS is the ideological core of all the forward caste Senas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

#dumbfuckery* *

*Rs 10 crore again: Will Arvind Kejriwal make aam aadmi pay for his defence in fresh suit filed by Arun Jaitley?*

Finance Minister Arun Jaitley has today filed a fresh Rs 10 crore suit against Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal over senior lawyer Ram Jethmalani using the word "crook" for Jaitley during a cross-examination last week.

This case is in addition to the civil and criminal defamation cases filed by Arun Jaitley against Arvind Kejriwal and five other Aam Aadmi Party leaders for accusing the Union minister of financial bungling in the Delhi and District Cricket Association (DDCA). Jaitley has sought Rs 10 crore in damages in his civil defamation suit.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ram-jethmalani-defamation-crook/1/959852.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> *Maoist ‘nails’ DU professor, top activist*
> Rashmi Drolia| TNN | May 18, 2017, 05.39 AM IST
> *HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> A key Maoist operative has made claims against DU professor Nandini Sundar and rights activist Bella Bhatia.
> Podiyam Panda said he was the “only link” for meetings between senior Maoists and Sundar and Bhatia in South Bastar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda alleged that he was the only link for meetings between senior Maoist leaders and DU professor Nandini Sundar.
> RAIPUR: A key Maoist operative, who allegedly confessed to being part of the April 24 Sukma ambush and the 2010 Tadmetla massacre, has "surrendered" to police and made claims against Delhi University professor Nandini Sundar and rights activist Bela Bhatia at a press conference in Raipur on Wednesday.
> 
> Podiyam Panda told reporters that he was the "only link" for meetings between senior Maoists and Sundar and Bhatia in South Bastar. Panda said he used to drive activists from Delhi — including Sundar and Bhatia — on a motorbike deep into forests of Sukma for meetings with top Maoists like Ramanna, Hidma (alleged mastermind of this year's deadly ambushes), Paparao Aaytu, Arjun and others. He said he also acted as a courier for them. When contacted, Sundar said, "It's a false and coerced confession made in police custody."
> 
> In a habeas corpus filed in the Chhatisgarh high court, Panda's wife alleged that Podiyam was taken into "forced captivity" by a joint team of CRPF and district police on May 3 and was assaulted by the security personnel and demanded his "immediate production" in the court.
> 
> "He has not surrendered but has been illegally detained," sources said.
> 
> Sukma SP Abhishek Meena said, "Maoist Podiyam Panda has been serving as the main link between inner cadre of Maoists and urban network system in Delhi, Raipur and other cities. He was also involved in active warfare. In his statement to police, he said he was part of recent Burkapal incident and had fired upon CRPF jawans with an Insas rifle. Panda was also part of the deadly Tadmetla attack that killed 75 CRPF jawans in 2010."
> 
> Meena said Panda surrendered on May 9 after being underground for 20 years, but this was kept a secret due to security reasons and death threats. Panda was sarpanch of Chintagufa (site of the April 24 attack) before he joined the Maoists in 1997.
> His information helped police arrest eight Maoists on Tuesday, Meena added.
> 
> Panda has told police in detail how he was part of the planning and execution of the Burkapal ambush and how he helped decide the site of the attack, Meena said. Panda said during the press conference that he wanted to surrender for two years but senior cadres got wind of it and kept an eye on him. "I could surrender only after the rebels deployed to watch me got arrested in Minpa region," he said.
> 
> It was he who tipped off police about Maoists involved in the Burkapal attack living in nearby villages, aiding in their arrest, said Meena. From him, police have got vital inputs about the urban network of Maoists, along with proof of bank transactions to Maoist accounts from "influential people in Delhi", say police. Panda carried a cash reward of Rs 1 lakh and is accused in 19 cases.



So Bella Bhatia was a member of NAC of Sonia Gandhi who used to take care of the fund allocation to the Maoist affected areas . Basically what congress did is putting an urban naxal to look after the funds assigned to naxal affected areas . I am still wondering is there any area which congress haven't destroyed in their 10 years rule



IndoCarib said:


> Drama/Con artist kachrawal in more trouble
> 
> *Arvind Kejriwal Should Clarify Ram Jethmalani's 'Scandalous' Remarks On Arun Jaitley: High Court*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/arvi...arks-on-arun-jaitley-delhi-high-court-1695387
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Delhi High Court said today that the remarks made by Arvind Kejriwal's lawyer Ram Jethmalani against Finance Minister Arun Jaitley in court yesterday were "scandalous". *Mr Kejriwal could now confront a larger claim than the current 10 crores sought by Finance Minister Arun Jaitley for defamation. While being cross-examined in court on Wednesday, the Finance Minister was described as "a crook" by Ram Jethmalani, who is representing Mr Kejriwal. Mr Jaitley asked if the slur had been "authorised" for use by the Chief Minister. When Mr Jethmalani said it had, the Finance Minister said he could seek "aggravated damages.*"



Jetmalanis way of taking revenge for not paying his fees

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866900564101169152


----------



## IndoCarib

*MCD bypoll results: BJP loses to AAP, Cong on 2 seats days after election sweep*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...n-two-seats/story-vjvyGHQ2ZDlDGT0n1ttxRL.html

So, were the EVMS hacked !?


----------



## ashok321

Yogi's minister passes 350 cars without paying toll:

http://www.jantakareporter.com/hindi/minister-yogi-jagmohan-bahajel/110231/


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

*Reporter:* Sir why did you attend the separatists meeting 
*Ayer :* I Dont talk to anti-national channels 

*Reporter:* Sir at who's behest you attended the separatists meeting
*Ayer:* I Dont talk to anti-national channels 

*Reporter:* Sir separatists are the one who are doing anti-national activities 
*Ayer:* I Dont talk to anti-national channels 

*Reporter:* Sir i am asking a simple question 
*Ayer:* I told u 4 times already i dont talk to anti-national channels now get out 

Nothing gives me more happiness than seeing Mani Shankar's @ss on fire 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

noksss said:


> *Reporter:* Sir why did you attend the separatists meeting
> *Ayer :* I Dont talk to anti-national channels
> 
> *Reporter:* Sir at who's behest you attended the separatists meeting
> *Ayer:* I Dont talk to anti-national channels
> 
> *Reporter:* Sir separatists are the one who are doing anti-national activities
> *Ayer:* I Dont talk to anti-national channels
> 
> *Reporter:* Sir i am asking a simple question
> *Ayer:* I told u 4 times already i dont talk to anti-national channels now get out
> 
> Nothing gives me more happiness than seeing Mani Shankar's @ss on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Reporter is anti-national because he is Kashmiri Pandit but saperatists are not. Wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Twitter India is infact headed by a Pseudo jihadi loving Liberal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867783465734774784

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867783465734774784



Perhaps I was wrong in my assessment of Mr. Jethmalani! All along he was playing BOTH sides for his senile sadistic pleasure. Lol.

Jaitley is left with a bruised ego. But Kejriwal is now left with a terrifying prospect of paying 20 Cr in defamation charges + the sadist's fees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

kadamba-warrior said:


> Perhaps I was wrong in my assessment of Mr. Jethmalani! All along he was playing BOTH sides for his senile sadistic pleasure. Lol.
> 
> Jaitley is left with a bruised ego. But Kejriwal is now left with a terrifying prospect of paying 20 Cr in defamation charges + the sadist's fees.


Maybe Jaitely an Ram Jaithmalani collaborated together to S***w Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Govt on 'propaganda blitz' to build personality cult of one person: Cong:*


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> Twitter India is infact headed by a Pseudo jihadi loving Liberal



Any doubt ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867066466759303168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867079340525105152

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

A "secular liberal" reflects where he went wrong in 2014

*Shiv Visvanathan: Four ways I was wrong about Narendra Modi three years ago*
*The Indian prime minister has contempt for intellectuals because they got him wrong. They did.*




Shiv Visvanathan
A report on the completion of three years of the Narendra Modi regime should lead to a moment of reflectiveness. A report has a sense of being objective, distanced, a list of observations by an observer dispassionately watching a regime. There is a dualism here that we must break because a report, rather than being objective, is a dialogue between storyteller and subject. The storyteller is not the analyst but part of the case study that he is reporting. He has to ask critically whether his own narrative has changed in these three years. Did he make mistakes in assessment or description? Where did he miss out on the total picture?

*1) Underestimating Modi*
First, I think one of the big mistakes I made was in underestimating Modi. The scale and size of his victory, and his impact on India is stupendous. It is not that I was marginally wrong in assessing the power of the majority. I was colossally wrong in sensing that Modi, as a Rorschach of middle class majoritarian Indians, wields unbelievable power. Modi has contempt for intellectuals because they got him wrong. They did. But I think that the power of intellectual life resides in recovery, in rebuilding critique in more creative ways. Intellectuals confronted violence at a different scale, and were also surprised by the silence around Modi. It is as if the Opposition lost its voice, and dissent its tongue. The marginalisation of dissent, and the power of celebration around Modi is worrying. The irony is that we saw a Dracula being created. We also saw the middle class loving the monster realising that the monster was us. Modi, in that sense, was not just a figment of the communal mind, but a representative of middle class resentment, which needed nationalist jingoism to cover up its inferiority. He belonged more to the people than intellectuals did.

*2) Misreading middle-class India*
The second phenomenon we did not understand was the Indian ability to normalise violence and be happy with authoritarianism. Modi, Bollywood style, believed that goodness was weak, socialism was slow and that he needed to create an assertive aggressive Indian for whom the end justified the means. Middle class India is quite happy to be Chinese, Indian style, to argue that democracy beyond a point does not make sense. Majoritarian rule is middle class India’s answer to the success of authoritarianism elsewhere. India is now committed to erasing plurality in the name of development. The normalisation of brutality and violence is not something we anticipated fully. We somehow felt that democracy would curb the majoritarian evil. We did not realise that one of the ironies of a democracy tired of itself is that it adds to violence, and evil. Many social scientists trapped in secular concepts were ambushed by the dangers of Modi. Admittedly, social science did not function as a critique, an early warning system about Modi. The only two domains that did – marketing and management – had already been appropriated by Modi.

*3) Over-ideologising Modi*
Third, in narrating Modi’s rise to power several people over-ideologised him, seeing him as communally obsessed. It took us some time to realise that the only aphrodisiac Modi responds to is power. Modi loves power, and wants more of it. In their love for power, Modi and his right-hand man Amit Shah work in tandem. They are ideological when they need to be, but it is the pragmatism of the BJP that has surprised this commentator. As they chart their invasion of the North East, or their plan for South India, it becomes clear that Modi is quite happy with politicians crossing over from any party. Modi realises that the loss of power corrupts absolutely. Second, his pragmatism of playing to film stars long after their careers are dead or moribund, shows his sense of the fan club being the equivalent of the cadre and _shakha_. Shah and Modi showed astuteness at a tactical level that we did not expect. There was a realisation that it was not the movements devoted to social justice that they were committed to. Modi and Shah were more interested in movie stars playing out the fiction of social justice. Modi understood that democracy in India needed the myths of justice enacted by these fading stars more than the realism of politics.

*4) Propaganda guru*
Finally, Modi’s understanding of the information society – in which the creation, distribution, and manipulation of information is a significant political, economic and cultural activity – and its logic was more acute than I imagined. He realised that unlike knowledge, information allowed for erasure and amnesia. What he created through development was an erasure of the crimes of the past. Modi sensed that information bowdlerised and simplified India into simple dictums and slogans. Modi mastered the use of these simplistic proverbs to lethal effect. In this he was a match for China’s Mao Zedong or North Korea’s Kim-Il Sung. The cliché as chorus acquired tremendous political force. In that sense, Modi was a shrewder modernist than his critics.

Modi realised that electoral democracy, like Bollywood, loved fictions. It gorged on B-grade sentimentality, was carnivorous about populist fables like his _chaiwala _story, and enacted scripts to cater to this need for everyday myth. In that sense, Modi understood propaganda better than his critics did. It was not ideology that he mastered but the power of communication systems, the uses of performative language, where saying becomes a form of doing, where the articulation of a mere utterance evokes a sense of competence.

I must confess that as an analyst and storyteller, I misread Modi here. It is not his goodness but his competence that has come as a surprise. I labeled Modi in a narrow way as a communalist without realising that power and evil cater to a wide world of symbols.

I should just hope that in admitting to underestimate him, the pages that will follow will be more astute in tracking the slow disaster he is subjecting India to.


----------



## indiatester

Soumitra said:


> A "secular liberal" reflects where he went wrong in 2014
> 
> *Shiv Visvanathan: Four ways I was wrong about Narendra Modi three years ago*
> *The Indian prime minister has contempt for intellectuals because they got him wrong. They did.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiv Visvanathan
> A report on the completion of three years of the Narendra Modi regime should lead to a moment of reflectiveness. A report has a sense of being objective, distanced, a list of observations by an observer dispassionately watching a regime. There is a dualism here that we must break because a report, rather than being objective, is a dialogue between storyteller and subject. The storyteller is not the analyst but part of the case study that he is reporting. He has to ask critically whether his own narrative has changed in these three years. Did he make mistakes in assessment or description? Where did he miss out on the total picture?
> 
> *1) Underestimating Modi*
> First, I think one of the big mistakes I made was in underestimating Modi. The scale and size of his victory, and his impact on India is stupendous. It is not that I was marginally wrong in assessing the power of the majority. I was colossally wrong in sensing that Modi, as a Rorschach of middle class majoritarian Indians, wields unbelievable power. Modi has contempt for intellectuals because they got him wrong. They did. But I think that the power of intellectual life resides in recovery, in rebuilding critique in more creative ways. Intellectuals confronted violence at a different scale, and were also surprised by the silence around Modi. It is as if the Opposition lost its voice, and dissent its tongue. The marginalisation of dissent, and the power of celebration around Modi is worrying. The irony is that we saw a Dracula being created. We also saw the middle class loving the monster realising that the monster was us. Modi, in that sense, was not just a figment of the communal mind, but *a representative of middle class resentment, which needed nationalist jingoism to cover up its inferiority*. He belonged more to the people than intellectuals did.
> 
> *2) Misreading middle-class India*
> The second phenomenon we did not understand was the Indian ability to normalise violence and be happy with authoritarianism. Modi, Bollywood style, believed that goodness was weak, socialism was slow and that he needed to create an assertive aggressive Indian for whom the end justified the means. Middle class India is quite happy to be Chinese, Indian style, to argue that democracy beyond a point does not make sense. *Majoritarian rule is middle class India’s answer to the success of authoritarianism elsewhere*. India is now committed to erasing plurality in the name of development. The normalisation of brutality and violence is not something we anticipated fully. We somehow felt that democracy would curb the majoritarian evil. *We did not realise that one of the ironies of a democracy tired of itself is that it adds to violence, and evil*. Many social scientists trapped in secular concepts were ambushed by the dangers of Modi. Admittedly, social science did not function as a critique, an early warning system about Modi. The only two domains that did – marketing and management – had already been appropriated by Modi.
> 
> *3) Over-ideologising Modi*
> Third, in narrating Modi’s rise to power several people over-ideologised him, seeing him as communally obsessed. It took us some time to realise that the only aphrodisiac Modi responds to is power. Modi loves power, and wants more of it. In their love for power, Modi and his right-hand man Amit Shah work in tandem. They are ideological when they need to be, but it is the pragmatism of the BJP that has surprised this commentator. As they chart their invasion of the North East, or their plan for South India, it becomes clear that Modi is quite happy with politicians crossing over from any party. Modi realises that the loss of power corrupts absolutely. Second, his pragmatism of playing to film stars long after their careers are dead or moribund, shows his sense of the fan club being the equivalent of the cadre and _shakha_. Shah and Modi showed astuteness at a tactical level that we did not expect. There was a realisation that it was not the movements devoted to social justice that they were committed to. Modi and Shah were more interested in movie stars playing out the fiction of social justice. Modi understood that democracy in India needed the myths of justice enacted by these fading stars more than the realism of politics.
> 
> *4) Propaganda guru*
> Finally, Modi’s understanding of the information society – in which the creation, distribution, and manipulation of information is a significant political, economic and cultural activity – and its logic was more acute than I imagined. He realised that unlike knowledge, information allowed for erasure and amnesia. What he created through development was an erasure of the crimes of the past. Modi sensed that information bowdlerised and simplified India into simple dictums and slogans. Modi mastered the use of these simplistic proverbs to lethal effect. In this he was a match for China’s Mao Zedong or North Korea’s Kim-Il Sung. The cliché as chorus acquired tremendous political force. In that sense, Modi was a shrewder modernist than his critics.
> 
> Modi realised that electoral democracy, like Bollywood, loved fictions. It gorged on B-grade sentimentality, was carnivorous about populist fables like his _chaiwala _story, and enacted scripts to cater to this need for everyday myth. In that sense, Modi understood propaganda better than his critics did. It was not ideology that he mastered but the power of communication systems, the uses of performative language, where saying becomes a form of doing, where the articulation of a mere utterance evokes a sense of competence.
> 
> I must confess that as an analyst and storyteller, I misread Modi here. It is not his goodness but his competence that has come as a surprise. I labeled Modi in a narrow way as a communalist without realising that power and evil cater to a wide world of symbols.
> 
> I should just hope that in admitting to underestimate him, the pages that will follow will be more astute in tracking the slow disaster he is subjecting India to.



Any one who describes themselves as "intellectual" are phony and its proven here by Shiv.
He also thinks that there is something called as "social science" as if its something they have quantified. All they have is jaundiced views and biased opinions devoid of any logic.
Mr. Shiv, you seem to be lacking in math and logical skills and thats why you have failed to get "middle class".
Coming to that point, how have you painted the whole of "middle class" to be suffering from inferiority?
Wasn't one of your arguments that only 31% of India voted for Modi?

You also fail to understand democracy. Democracy is rule by majority opinion. Don't try to describe Majoritarianism as something different from democracy. You actually suffer from lack of power which you want bestowed to you regardless of who fought and won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Presidential Election 2017: Arvind Kejriwal not invited to Opposition meeting called by Sonia Gandhi; Nitish Kumar to skip*

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...-by-sonia-gandhi-nitish-kumar-to-skip/685203/


----------



## ashok321

*Jobs not possible for all: Amit Shah*


----------



## Sky lord

ashok321 said:


> *Govt on 'propaganda blitz' to build personality cult of one person: Cong:*


LOL....this coming from the Gandhi family party. !!!!  



ashok321 said:


> *Jobs not possible for all: Amit Shah*


Good news for your kind. What better excuse to waste your entire living breathing hours on PDF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Sky lord said:


> Good news for your kind. What better excuse to waste your entire living breathing hours on PDF?


----------



## kadamba-warrior

indiatester said:


> Any one who describes themselves as "intellectual" are phony and its proven here by Shiv.
> He also thinks that there is something called as "social science" as if its something they have quantified. All they have is jaundiced views and biased opinions devoid of any logic.
> Mr. Shiv, you seem to be lacking in math and logical skills and thats why you have failed to get "middle class".
> Coming to that point, how have you painted the whole of "middle class" to be suffering from inferiority?
> Wasn't one of your arguments that only 31% of India voted for Modi?
> 
> You also fail to understand democracy. Democracy is rule by majority opinion. Don't try to describe Majoritarianism as something different from democracy. You actually suffer from lack of power which you want bestowed to you regardless of who fought and won.



Exactly! The article is full of backhanded compliments and he doesn't even make an attempt to hide them.

What bothers me the most is the double standards!

These were the same type of people who were happy with one of the most corrupt and incompetent administrations in Indian history - UPA 1 and 2! As for crimes against humanity and the nation, it is the same Congress party that imposed Emergency rule in 1975 and slaughtered hundreds in 1984 anti-Sikh riots and several other riots in Bihar and elsewhere. And then, they were totally happy to hand over the reins to a 46 year old MAN-CHILD merely based on his lineage -- even with absolutely no record of administrative experience and performance anywhere!

But they set such high standards and ask so many questions of whoever else replaces them - irrespective of their proven performances or competency!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

Dear friends,

I am quitting PDF. Saw this on Twitter today. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868122969746395136
I used to think that there was atleast some sense of civility from the seniors here. This to me proved that all they have is dark hatred towards us and only evil intent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Soumitra

Republic TV Cvoter survey on Modi Govt 3 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

indiatester said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am quitting PDF. Saw this on Twitter today.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868122969746395136
> I used to think that there was atleast some sense of civility from the seniors here. This to me proved that all they have is dark hatred towards us and only evil intent.



That is because you were a blind moron earlier.


----------



## Fireurimagination

So it begins!

Rajya Sabha Election Results 2017: BJP captures Manipur seat, Congress loses by 18 votes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Fireurimagination said:


> So it begins!
> 
> Rajya Sabha Election Results 2017: BJP captures Manipur seat, Congress loses by 18 votes



When will see RS elctions form UP seats? Want to see large no of BJP MPs from the state


----------



## Soumitra

Current RS Composition

*Government coalition* (74)
*National Democratic Alliance* (74)

 BJP (56)
 TDP (6)
 SAD (3)
 SS (3)
 JKPDP (2)
 BPF (1)
 NPF (1)
 RPI(A) (1)
 SDF (1)
*Opposition Parties* (171)
*United Progressive Alliance* (65)

 INC (59)
 DMK (4)
 IUML (1)
 KC(M) (1)
*Janata Parivar Parties* (15)

 JD(U) (10)
 RJD (3)
 INLD (1)
 JD(S) (1)
*Unaligned Parties* (76)

 SP (18)
 AIADMK (13)
 AITC (12)
 BJD (8)
 CPI(M) (8)
 BSP (6)
 NCP (5)
 TRS (3)
 CPI (1)
 JMM (1)
 YSRCP (1)
*Others* (15)

 Nominated (8)
 Independents (6)
 Vacant (1)

RS Members retiring in 2017

Cong Goa 1
Guj 1
MP 1
WB 1

BJP Guj 2
MP 1

TMC WB 4

CPIM WB 1

RS Members retiring in 2018
Cong AP 2
HR 1
JH 1
KA 1
KL 1
MH 2
DL 3
RJ 2
TS 2
UP 1
UK 1

BJP Bihar 2
Ch 1
Guj 4
HP 1
KA 3
MP 3
MH 1
RJ 1
UP 1

Telgu Desham AP 1
TS 1

JD (U) Bihar 4

JMM JH 1

CPI (M) KL 1
WB 1

Kerala Congress KL 1

NCP MH 2

SS MH 1

BJD OR 2

SDF Sikkim 1

SP UP 6

BSP UP 2

TMC WB 4

Based on current strenght of assemblies by end of 2018 major party postions should be

BJP 63
Cong 46
TDP 8
SAD 3
SS 4
SP 13
BSP 0
TMC 14
CPI M 7
JD (U) 11
AIADMK 13
DMK 4
NCP 4
BJD 8
TRS 3

*If BJP wins in 2019 they will have opportunity of majority in Both LS and RS. The speed breaker of RS in the reforms process will be removed and legislation can be on fast track*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fireurimagination

Soumitra said:


> When will see RS elctions form UP seats? Want to see large no of BJP MPs from the state



I read somewhere that 15-20 RS seats will fell vacant after completion of tenure from UP and Uttarakhand quota in 2018 which BJP will get


----------



## Soumitra

Fireurimagination said:


> I read somewhere that 15-20 RS seats will fell vacant after completion of tenure from UP and Uttarakhand quota in 2018 which BJP will get


I did the research myself and wrote the above post. 2018 JP should get majority in RS


----------



## Fireurimagination

Soumitra said:


> Current RS Composition
> 
> *Government coalition* (74)
> *National Democratic Alliance* (74)
> 
> BJP (56)
> TDP (6)
> SAD (3)
> SS (3)
> JKPDP (2)
> BPF (1)
> NPF (1)
> RPI(A) (1)
> SDF (1)
> *Opposition Parties* (171)
> *United Progressive Alliance* (65)
> 
> INC (59)
> DMK (4)
> IUML (1)
> KC(M) (1)
> *Janata Parivar Parties* (15)
> 
> JD(U) (10)
> RJD (3)
> INLD (1)
> JD(S) (1)
> *Unaligned Parties* (76)
> 
> SP (18)
> AIADMK (13)
> AITC (12)
> BJD (8)
> CPI(M) (8)
> BSP (6)
> NCP (5)
> TRS (3)
> CPI (1)
> JMM (1)
> YSRCP (1)
> *Others* (15)
> 
> Nominated (8)
> Independents (6)
> Vacant (1)
> 
> RS Members retiring in 2017
> 
> Cong Goa 1
> Guj 1
> MP 1
> WB 1
> 
> BJP Guj 2
> MP 1
> 
> TMC WB 4
> 
> CPIM WB 1
> 
> RS Members retiring in 2018
> Cong AP 2
> HR 1
> JH 1
> KA 1
> KL 1
> MH 2
> DL 3
> RJ 2
> TS 2
> UP 1
> UK 1
> 
> BJP Bihar 2
> Ch 1
> Guj 4
> HP 1
> KA 3
> MP 3
> MH 1
> RJ 1
> UP 1
> 
> Telgu Desham AP 1
> TS 1
> 
> JD (U) Bihar 4
> 
> JMM JH 1
> 
> CPI (M) KL 1
> WB 1
> 
> Kerala Congress KL 1
> 
> NCP MH 2
> 
> SS MH 1
> 
> BJD OR 2
> 
> SDF Sikkim 1
> 
> SP UP 6
> 
> BSP UP 2
> 
> TMC WB 4
> 
> Based on current strenght of assemblies by end of 2018 major party postions should be
> 
> BJP 63
> Cong 46
> TDP 8
> SAD 3
> SS 4
> SP 13
> BSP 0
> TMC 14
> CPI M 7
> JD (U) 11
> AIADMK 13
> DMK 4
> NCP 4
> BJD 8
> TRS 3
> 
> *If BJP wins in 2019 they will have opportunity of majority in Both LS and RS. The speed breaker of RS in the reforms process will be removed and legislation can be on fast track*



If there is a jumbo win in 2019 say 300+ seats, along with states of Karnataka, Gujarat and Himachal which BJP will most likely win will it be 2/3rd majority?


----------



## Soumitra

Fireurimagination said:


> If there is a jumbo win in 2019 say 300+ seats, along with states of Karnataka, Gujarat and Himachal which BJP will most likely win will it be 2/3rd majority?


I know you will be thinking of Constitutional amendments. However it requires 2/3 majority in *Both* houses of parliament as well as bill passed by half the states



> An amendment of the Constitution can be initiated only by the introduction of a Bill in either House of Parliament. The Bill must then be passed in each House by a majority of the total membership of that House and by a majority of not less than two-thirds of the members of that House present and voting.[3] There is no provision for a joint sitting in case of disagreement between the two Houses. The Bill, passed by the required majority, is then presented to the President who shall give his assent to the Bill. If the amendment seeks to make any change in any of the provisions mentioned in the proviso to article 368, it must be ratified by the Legislatures of not less than one-half of the States. Although, there is no prescribed time limit for ratification, it must be completed before the amending Bill is presented to the President for his assent



NDA will have to get 364 in LS and 164 in RS along with 15 state assemblies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

Soumitra said:


> I know you will be thinking of Constitutional amendments. However it requires 2/3 majority in *Both* houses of parliament as well as bill passed by half the states
> 
> 
> 
> NDA will have to get 364 in LS and 164 in RS along with 15 state assemblies



Thanks, learned something new. I though having 2/3rd majority in a combined sitting of both houses could do the trick  I guess not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Yesterday Kerala Congress workers slaugtered cow to protest against Beef Ban. there was huge backlash and today this happened


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868867931249057797


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Soumitra said:


> Yesterday Kerala Congress workers slaugtered cow to protest against Beef Ban. there was huge backlash and today this happened
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868867931249057797



Even this idiot knows the consequences of those pics getting widely circulated before elections can have. Would mean anhaliation of the grand old party or whatever is left of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> Yesterday Kerala Congress workers slaugtered cow to protest against Beef Ban. there was huge backlash and today this happened
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868867931249057797



So a small tweet of condemnation from congress is what's required for the prestitutes to bury the issue On contrast when Modi himself on a speech clearly asked the state government to act on cow vigilantes but still the prestitutes refuse to stop defaming both BJP/Modi for the cow vigilantes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> So a small tweet of condemnation from congress is what's required for the prestitutes to bury the issue On contrast when Modi himself on a speech clearly asked the state government to act on cow vigilantes but still the prestitutes refuse to stop defaming both BJP/Modi for the cow vigilantes


Reality of secular media


----------



## cloud_9

Soumitra said:


> Yesterday Kerala Congress workers slaugtered cow to protest against Beef Ban. there was huge backlash and today this happened
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868867931249057797


Aren't they supposed to be super-duper educated?Haven't they heard about courts?


----------



## Soumitra

Modi popularity in Germany. Bharat Mata ki Jai


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869266009697337345

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kdpreddy

eowyn said:


>



Actual story is that 12 Muslim thugs molested 2 Dalit girls.
No news media want's to cover the fact. have you seen how after the initial reporting, all the media went stragely silent on this? No debate since the woman molested are Dalit Hindus and perpetrators are Muslims.

If mob attacking Cow kidnappers are called "Gau Rakshaks"
What do we need to call these Muslim gangs molesting Dalit Hindu girls? They have worked hard by molesting, they surely deserve a name as well I think.



cloud_9 said:


> Aren't they supposed to be super-duper educated?Haven't they heard about courts?



At least Modi did not ask to look after old aged parents.
these barbarians would have dragged their mom & dad outside and would have done to them the same thing they did to the cow.

And with this barbarity, Congress has lost Gujarat & HP. This video of them butchering the calf is nothing short of a shock to the collective conscious of Hindus. I would bet as much and say Congress is done for in AP & TG. Wonder how this will impact Karnataka though!?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## noksss

Hop this will shut the prestitutes who were busy chanting Where is Yogi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kdpreddy

noksss said:


> Hop this will shut the prestitutes who were busy chanting Where is Yogi ?



In India only Muslim is supreme.

Imagine 2 Dalit girls brutally molested. Imagine if it was done by anyone other than Muslims. 
LOL..Little wonder even Dalits are swiftly moving towards BJP.

All this Dalit drama by Muslim parties like Congress, Commies, TMC, SP, BSP has been completely exposed and even dalits are not buying this crap anymore.

In anotehr shocking news, a Dalit e-rickshaw driver was brutally killed by Muslims. There was news for ONE DAY in all papers. ONE DAY. 
A Dalit was brutally killed by muslims for asking the muslims peeing in public to not do it. Imagine the double standards and irony and duplicity.

Dalits know, what ever our differences, they are Hindus and when push comes to shove, one will exterminate them, molest their woman and Hindus will come and stand with them. This was proven again & again all over India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869497082414903296
This is what having a patriotic govt means.
Prior, terrorists were given money now a days they get one way ticket to Hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> Hop this will shut the prestitutes who were busy chanting Where is Yogi ?



No they will shout that Yogi is acting like this because all accused are from "secular" community

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@Soumitra @ashok321 

http://www.timesnow.tv/india/video/upa-government-snoop-muslim-community-times-now-expose/62021

*Did the then UPA government snoop on renowned people from the Muslim community?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kdpreddy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869847866671378432
Congress new election slogan, right in tune with "secular beliefs"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

Kdpreddy said:


> In India only Muslim is supreme.
> 
> Imagine 2 Dalit girls brutally molested. Imagine if it was done by anyone other than Muslims.
> LOL..Little wonder even Dalits are swiftly moving towards BJP.
> 
> All this Dalit drama by Muslim parties like Congress, Commies, TMC, SP, BSP has been completely exposed and even dalits are not buying this crap anymore.
> 
> In anotehr shocking news, a Dalit e-rickshaw driver was brutally killed by Muslims. There was news for ONE DAY in all papers. ONE DAY.
> A Dalit was brutally killed by muslims for asking the muslims peeing in public to not do it. Imagine the double standards and irony and duplicity.
> 
> Dalits know, what ever our differences, they are Hindus and when push comes to shove, one will exterminate them, molest their woman and Hindus will come and stand with them. This was proven again & again all over India.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869497082414903296
> This is what having a patriotic govt means.
> Prior, terrorists were given money now a days they get one way ticket to Hell.



So this is the army chief which the congress opposed citing some seniority bullshit it turns out that Modi/Doval has not only selected the right man to handle the current situation but also a man who is reforming the army in a way to shed its lethargic attitude towards many issue . If the chief also concentrate on making the army a modern 21st century fighting force then hands down he will be on of the best chief IA had in the recent times . Now coming back to the point did the congress morons simply opposed bcoz someone close to them was not promoted or maybe someone like Rawat might create an environment which could solve the insurgency and the credit will definitely go to Modi/Doval or Something more sinster considering how cheap they might go

@Roybot @Levina @Rain Man @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Levina

noksss said:


> So this is the army chief which the congress opposed citing some seniority bullshit it turns out that Modi/Doval has not only selected the right man to handle the current situation but also a man who is reforming the army in a way to shed its lethargic attitude towards many issue


I hope Gen Bipin Rawat works with Indian army post his retirement too.
His successful attempts at sensitisation programmes in
Congo and kinetic operations gave him an edge over his seniors. His experience should be utilised in resolving the Kashmir issue or prolly that's what Modi and Doval have already entrusted him with.
When opposition could not take Modi down, they pleaded Pakistan to help them. Who can forget Mani Ayyar's words?
Now did Congress expect their Abdullahs and Hurriyat to fail so miserably? Lolz

Meanwhile >>>



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869969229675544576

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kdpreddy

There goes "food freedom" as soon as it is Islamic beliefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## noksss

Levina said:


> I hope Gen Bipin Rawat works with Indian army post his retirement too.
> His successful attempts at sensitisation programmes in
> Congo and kinetic operations gave him an edge over his seniors. His experience should be utilised in resolving the Kashmir issue or prolly that's what Modi and Doval have already entrusted him with.
> When opposition could not take Modi down, they pleaded Pakistan to help them. Who can forget Mani Ayyar's words?
> Now did Congress expect their Abdullahs and Hurriyat to fail so miserably? Lolz
> 
> Meanwhile >>>
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869969229675544576



But opposition to the army chief doesn't look like their usual cheap politics there is more than what it meets the eye .The reason is I am talking about a party which wants to gift Siachein in platter to Pakistan and when V.K.Singh and the northern army command opposed the move we all have seen how they were harassed . So not sure what's with Bipin Rawat apart from he being one of the best chief we had in recent time and will definitely play a major role in resolving the conflict . Is this what the congress is worried about ? or something else ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kdpreddy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870093554181222400
2 more Hizbul dirt bags killed.
Govt firmly moving with it's plan of "final" solution to Kashmir problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

noksss said:


> But opposition to the army chief doesn't look like their usual cheap politics there is more than what it meets the eye .The reason is I am talking about a party which wants to gift Siachein in platter to Pakistan and when V.K.Singh and the northern army command opposed the move we all have seen how they were harassed . So not sure what's with Bipin Rawat apart from he being one of the best chief we had in recent time and will definitely play a major role in resolving the conflict . Is this what the congress is worried about ? or something else ?


I thought wikileaks had found the missing link between UPA and ISI.


----------



## noksss

Levina said:


> I thought wikileaks had found the missing link between UPA and ISI.


Looks like I missed it can you post it if you have any link?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

noksss said:


> Looks like I missed it can you post it if you have any link?


There was a report which said UPA's senior leaders maintain a close contact with ISI. The bomb was dropped by wikileaks somewhere in 2015.
Will search for the article and post it here.
Not much was revealed though...no names I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Kdpreddy said:


> Actual story is that 12 Muslim thugs molested 2 Dalit girls.
> No news media want's to cover the fact. have you seen how after the initial reporting, all the media went stragely silent on this? No debate since the woman molested are Dalit Hindus and perpetrators are Muslims.



*The Pseudo-Secularism of the Rampur molestation coverage*
Media indifference to the religious profile of the accused might be healthy if only it wasn’t selective

Posted By Anand Vardhan | Jun 1, 2017 5 Comments
Twitter Facebook 






It is never easy to admit to having missed an opportunity, and more so if it was an easy target. The tendency is to sulk while downplaying it with a sense of banality. Take, for instance, a significant section of the national media in dealing with the report of 14 men molesting two women at Kuwan Kheda village of Tanda in Rampur district of western Uttar Pradesh and posting a video of the act online.

The initial response to the crime drew in the national English dailies had all the makings of a story which could attack Yogi Adityanath government’s poll promise of prioritising the safety of women, and particularly the failings of the anti-Romeo squads. It’s something to which the government is still accountable, though the media’s expectations from the preventive nature of policing are often unrealistic. In fact, early media reports expectedly targeted the Chief Minister for the incident. As the video went viral, _NDTV_ tweeted- “In Yogi Adityanath's Uttar Pradesh, 14 men molest 2 women. They make a video and post it online”

Then something happened which made media reports less keen on pouncing on the opportunity. The 14 molesters identified through the video, (12 of them have already been arrested) are Muslims and they include two minors. The victims were Hindus. As a consumer of Indian media, you could very well imagine what the headline would have been if there was a reversal in the religions of perpetrators and victims- ‘two Muslim women molested, Hindu mob posts the video of the act online’. It’s such selective religious profiling of crime in media which explained why the media didn’t sink its jaws into the story- the kill wasn’t what the smell had misled it to believe. So a large section of the media decided to report it as a run-of- the mill crime story. The only problem was that such duplicity was too obvious to go unnoticed. Responding to _NDTV_’s tweet, Prasanna Viswanathan, CEO of the right-of-centre monthly publication _Swarajya_ tweeted: “How about an alternate but a factual headline? In Azam Khan's Rampur, 14 Muslim youth molest 2 Hindu woman, make a video and post it online”




Follow

Prasanna Viswanathan @prasannavishy
How about an alternate but a factual headline? In Azam Khan's Rampur, 14 Muslim youth molest 2 Hindu woman, make a video and post it online. https://twitter.com/ndtv/status/868729351986069504 …

9:08 AM - 29 May 2017 · Gurgaon, India

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=869035246049673217


2,4212,421 Retweets


1,5791,579 likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy






In addition to revealing the fault lines of selective media reporting, Viswanathan also took potshots at Rampur strongman and MLA Azam Khan who reacted to the molestation by advising women to stay away from places where they may be targeted. Interestingly, in a district with large Muslim population, Azam Khan’s son Abdullah Azam is the legislator from Swar-Tanda constituency, the area in which the women were molested and filmed.

But, that’s only a part of the discomfort national media had while dealing with the story. On May 30, UP Police had identified the victims as Dalits and early morning, the state police tweeted that along with other acts, the Scheduled Caste and Scheduled Tribe (Prevention of Atrocity) Act has been added to the charges against the accused.



View image on Twitter





Follow

UP POLICE 

✔@Uppolice
#RampurMolestation case update

6:01 PM - 30 May 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=869531764267536385


532532 Retweets


789789 likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy






In the news reports that were published in the major English dailies the next day, the fact that Dalits were the victims was not highlighted at all. It wasn’t part of the headline, and even in the report, an insignificant mention could be seen in the online report of _The_ _Hindustan_ _Times_. The sections of the national press which were simmering with reports of alleged violence against Dalits in Saharanpur district of UP last week suddenly chose to downplay the molestation of two Dalit women because the perpetrators weren’t useful for the kind of outrage they seek. The religion of molesters certainly didn’t suit the script of a possible headline if the perpetrators were upper caste men- ‘Dalit women molested, filmed and shamed online’. Somehow the Bhim Sena activists also thought that the religious profile of the molesters isn’t going to earn them the brownie points they need in the early stages of their political career.

Such indifference, however, to the religious profile of all the accused might be healthy only if it wasn’t selective. It’s the selective nature which makes it striking, though that didn’t stop Hindu organisations from discovering the untold story. On May 30, _Dainik Jagran_ reported that Hindu organisations staged a demonstration in front of the District Magistrate’s office demanding immediate arrest of all the accused and later submitted a memorandum to the Superintendent of Police.

The communal underpinnings of such incidents aren’t new to western UP. It has often led to communal flare-ups as seen in Muzaffarnagar in 2013 or more recently in Bijnor in 2016. In fact, reports suggest sexual harassment of girl students had contributed to the school drop-out rate of girls in Bijnor. Assessing the positive response to the idea of anti-Romeo squads in terms of the scale of the problem which often leads to communal flare-ups, the Hindi daily _Hindustan_ remarked: “Eve teasing of girl students is a daily occurrence. Girls are too frightened to protest or to file police complaints. When offenders belonging to a particular community are arrested, it often leads to a situation of communal tension”.

As media narratives choose to be selective in identifying the religion of the victim, the journalistic account of such incidents are warped by convenient profiling. So for a headline saying ‘ Muslim cop beaten’ in Madhya Pradesh, you don’t have headline that says –‘Hindu women cops were molested and stabbed by Muslim mob’ at Azad Maidan in Mumbai in 2013. Instead, the headline was restrained enough- ‘Woman cops molested’, and that too after Mumbai police brought it to media attention. Perhaps keeping religion out of the headline was the sensible thing to do, but one could easily guess its tone if the victim had a different religion.

Even headlines of reports carrying clear cases of hate crime reflect this selective approach. Two months back at Gopalpura in Madhya Pradesh, for instance, Shivam Rai and Ayush Shreewas were stabbed by Mohammad Nagori and Faizan Khan for their Facebook post supporting singer Sonu Nigam’s _azaan_ tweet. The headline, predictably, in all the dailies reporting on the incident was ‘2 stabbed in Madhya Pradesh for backing singer’s comments’- the religion of the victims obviously isn’t meant for such cases. You can imagine the headline if the attackers were stabbed for protesting Sonu Nigam's tweet.

Similarly, when social media rumours about child abduction claimed seven lives in different incidents of mob lynching in Jharkhand recently, certain sections of the media were keen on highlighting four victims as Muslims. But, three Hindus who also lost their lives somehow had no religious identity in the headlines.

Having a default setting of batting for the perceived underdog, with indifference to disturbing facts, is a sure sign of lazy journalism. The obvious trap of political correctness could be seen in the cherry-picked debates the media chatterati indulge in. Often the dangers of such political correctness is a kind of prudishness which shields it from the inconvenient truth that should be its primary calling. The media reporting on the Rampur molestation case is another stark reminder of how the headlines reveal or alternatively conceal, media’s selective ‘secular’ battles.

*The author can be contacted on Twitter @anandvardhan26*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> *The Pseudo-Secularism of the Rampur molestation coverage*
> Media indifference to the religious profile of the accused might be healthy if only it wasn’t selective
> 
> Posted By Anand Vardhan | Jun 1, 2017 5 Comments
> Twitter Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is never easy to admit to having missed an opportunity, and more so if it was an easy target. The tendency is to sulk while downplaying it with a sense of banality. Take, for instance, a significant section of the national media in dealing with the report of 14 men molesting two women at Kuwan Kheda village of Tanda in Rampur district of western Uttar Pradesh and posting a video of the act online.
> 
> The initial response to the crime drew in the national English dailies had all the makings of a story which could attack Yogi Adityanath government’s poll promise of prioritising the safety of women, and particularly the failings of the anti-Romeo squads. It’s something to which the government is still accountable, though the media’s expectations from the preventive nature of policing are often unrealistic. In fact, early media reports expectedly targeted the Chief Minister for the incident. As the video went viral, _NDTV_ tweeted- “In Yogi Adityanath's Uttar Pradesh, 14 men molest 2 women. They make a video and post it online”
> 
> Then something happened which made media reports less keen on pouncing on the opportunity. The 14 molesters identified through the video, (12 of them have already been arrested) are Muslims and they include two minors. The victims were Hindus. As a consumer of Indian media, you could very well imagine what the headline would have been if there was a reversal in the religions of perpetrators and victims- ‘two Muslim women molested, Hindu mob posts the video of the act online’. It’s such selective religious profiling of crime in media which explained why the media didn’t sink its jaws into the story- the kill wasn’t what the smell had misled it to believe. So a large section of the media decided to report it as a run-of- the mill crime story. The only problem was that such duplicity was too obvious to go unnoticed. Responding to _NDTV_’s tweet, Prasanna Viswanathan, CEO of the right-of-centre monthly publication _Swarajya_ tweeted: “How about an alternate but a factual headline? In Azam Khan's Rampur, 14 Muslim youth molest 2 Hindu woman, make a video and post it online”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> Prasanna Viswanathan @prasannavishy
> How about an alternate but a factual headline? In Azam Khan's Rampur, 14 Muslim youth molest 2 Hindu woman, make a video and post it online. https://twitter.com/ndtv/status/868729351986069504 …
> 
> 9:08 AM - 29 May 2017 · Gurgaon, India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2,4212,421 Retweets
> 
> 
> 1,5791,579 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to revealing the fault lines of selective media reporting, Viswanathan also took potshots at Rampur strongman and MLA Azam Khan who reacted to the molestation by advising women to stay away from places where they may be targeted. Interestingly, in a district with large Muslim population, Azam Khan’s son Abdullah Azam is the legislator from Swar-Tanda constituency, the area in which the women were molested and filmed.
> 
> But, that’s only a part of the discomfort national media had while dealing with the story. On May 30, UP Police had identified the victims as Dalits and early morning, the state police tweeted that along with other acts, the Scheduled Caste and Scheduled Tribe (Prevention of Atrocity) Act has been added to the charges against the accused.
> 
> 
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow
> 
> UP POLICE
> 
> ✔@Uppolice
> #RampurMolestation case update
> 
> 6:01 PM - 30 May 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 532532 Retweets
> 
> 
> 789789 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the news reports that were published in the major English dailies the next day, the fact that Dalits were the victims was not highlighted at all. It wasn’t part of the headline, and even in the report, an insignificant mention could be seen in the online report of _The_ _Hindustan_ _Times_. The sections of the national press which were simmering with reports of alleged violence against Dalits in Saharanpur district of UP last week suddenly chose to downplay the molestation of two Dalit women because the perpetrators weren’t useful for the kind of outrage they seek. The religion of molesters certainly didn’t suit the script of a possible headline if the perpetrators were upper caste men- ‘Dalit women molested, filmed and shamed online’. Somehow the Bhim Sena activists also thought that the religious profile of the molesters isn’t going to earn them the brownie points they need in the early stages of their political career.
> 
> Such indifference, however, to the religious profile of all the accused might be healthy only if it wasn’t selective. It’s the selective nature which makes it striking, though that didn’t stop Hindu organisations from discovering the untold story. On May 30, _Dainik Jagran_ reported that Hindu organisations staged a demonstration in front of the District Magistrate’s office demanding immediate arrest of all the accused and later submitted a memorandum to the Superintendent of Police.
> 
> The communal underpinnings of such incidents aren’t new to western UP. It has often led to communal flare-ups as seen in Muzaffarnagar in 2013 or more recently in Bijnor in 2016. In fact, reports suggest sexual harassment of girl students had contributed to the school drop-out rate of girls in Bijnor. Assessing the positive response to the idea of anti-Romeo squads in terms of the scale of the problem which often leads to communal flare-ups, the Hindi daily _Hindustan_ remarked: “Eve teasing of girl students is a daily occurrence. Girls are too frightened to protest or to file police complaints. When offenders belonging to a particular community are arrested, it often leads to a situation of communal tension”.
> 
> As media narratives choose to be selective in identifying the religion of the victim, the journalistic account of such incidents are warped by convenient profiling. So for a headline saying ‘ Muslim cop beaten’ in Madhya Pradesh, you don’t have headline that says –‘Hindu women cops were molested and stabbed by Muslim mob’ at Azad Maidan in Mumbai in 2013. Instead, the headline was restrained enough- ‘Woman cops molested’, and that too after Mumbai police brought it to media attention. Perhaps keeping religion out of the headline was the sensible thing to do, but one could easily guess its tone if the victim had a different religion.
> 
> Even headlines of reports carrying clear cases of hate crime reflect this selective approach. Two months back at Gopalpura in Madhya Pradesh, for instance, Shivam Rai and Ayush Shreewas were stabbed by Mohammad Nagori and Faizan Khan for their Facebook post supporting singer Sonu Nigam’s _azaan_ tweet. The headline, predictably, in all the dailies reporting on the incident was ‘2 stabbed in Madhya Pradesh for backing singer’s comments’- the religion of the victims obviously isn’t meant for such cases. You can imagine the headline if the attackers were stabbed for protesting Sonu Nigam's tweet.
> 
> Similarly, when social media rumours about child abduction claimed seven lives in different incidents of mob lynching in Jharkhand recently, certain sections of the media were keen on highlighting four victims as Muslims. But, three Hindus who also lost their lives somehow had no religious identity in the headlines.
> 
> Having a default setting of batting for the perceived underdog, with indifference to disturbing facts, is a sure sign of lazy journalism. The obvious trap of political correctness could be seen in the cherry-picked debates the media chatterati indulge in. Often the dangers of such political correctness is a kind of prudishness which shields it from the inconvenient truth that should be its primary calling. The media reporting on the Rampur molestation case is another stark reminder of how the headlines reveal or alternatively conceal, media’s selective ‘secular’ battles.
> 
> *The author can be contacted on Twitter @anandvardhan26*


Anything we don't know already? Media mafia is there to serve their political masters.


----------



## dray

*Why Abandoning Paris Is a Disaster for America*

*The Obama administration’s brain trust on how Trump’s rejection of the global climate change agreement is a monumental blunder.*

BY DANIEL B. BAER, DANIEL BENJAMIN, HAL BRANDS, REUBEN BRIGETY, SHARON BURKE, DEREK CHOLLET, SHEBA CROCKER, DAN FELDMAN, JON FINER, NINA HACHIGIAN, COLIN KAHL, KELLY MAGSAMEN, JEFF PRESCOTT, ELY RATNER, VIKRAM SINGH, JULIE SMITH, JAKE SULLIVAN, JIM TOWNSEND


JUNE 1, 2017
Ever the showman, President Donald Trump tweeted Wednesday about his soon-to-be-announced decision on whether or not to pull out of the Paris Climate Agreement with the air of a 1950s Las Vegas emcee building up his audience’s anticipation for an upcoming act. But the decision to remove the United States from the long-negotiated, hard-fought, international agreement is no sideshow. This is about what’s in the best interests of American prosperity and security.

As promised, Trump stepped to the podium in the Rose Garden on Thursday afternoon, announcing that the United States would leave the Paris accord. The decision will have serious, irreversible repercussions for the United States and the world.

The president’s justifications for leaving the agreement are also just plain wrong.

First, contrary to the president’s assertions, America’s hands are not tied and its sovereignty is not compromised by the Paris climate pact. The Paris agreement is an accord, not a treaty, which means it’s voluntary. The genius (and reality) of the Paris agreement is that it requires no particular policies at all — nor are the emissions targets that countries committed to legally binding. Trump admitted as much in the Rose Garden, referring to the accord’s “nonbinding” nature. If the president genuinely thinks America’s targets are too onerous, he can simply adjust them (although we believe it would be shortsighted for the administration to do so). There is no need to exit the Paris accord in search of a “better deal.” Given the voluntary nature of the agreement, pulling out of the Paris deal in a fit of pique is an empty gesture, unless that gesture is meant to be a slap in the face to every single U.S. ally and partner in the world.

The second big lie is that the Paris agreement will be a job killer. In fact, it will help the United States capture more 21st-century jobs. That is why dozens of U.S. corporate leaders, including many on the president’s own advisory council, urged him not to quit the agreement. As a letter sent to the White House by ExxonMobil put it, the agreement represents an “effective framework for addressing the risk of climate change,” and the United States is “well positioned to compete” under the terms of the deal.

Action on climate and economic growth go hand in hand, and are mutually reinforcing. That is why twice as much money was invested worldwide in renewables last year as in fossil fuels, and why China is pouring in billions to try to win this market of the future. A bipartisan group of retired admirals and generals on the CNA Military Advisory Board is about to release a report that will also spell out the importance of competitiveness in advanced energy technologies — not just to the economy, but also to the country’s standing in the world. Pulling out of climate will result in a loss of U.S. jobs and knock the United States off its perch as a global leader in innovation in a quickly changing global economic climate.

The rationale for ditching America’s commitment to the Paris accord just doesn’t hold up. Moreover, Trump’s decision to withdraw from the Paris Agreement comes with several serious and lasting consequences for the United States and the world:

*The Trump administration is hastening catastrophic effects of climate change.* Scientists and economists now state with confidence that the failure to act to arrest and mitigate global climate change will have devastating global consequences, including for young Americans alive today and for their children and grandchildren. Donald Trump himself may well live to see more climate-related catastrophes hit the homeland. His children and grandchildren certainly will.

Americans all over this country are already seeing the changes — storms are more severe, big floods come more often, and in the most extreme case, Arctic waters are melting and opening up sea lanes for the first time in recorded history. Trump saw the damage from Hurricane Sandy firsthand, a preview of what climate change has in store for future generations.

Heading off the worst effects of climate change requires global action: Action by one country alone, no matter how powerful, cannot address the threat. But our country, one of the world’s two largest carbon emitters, does have significant power to improve not just our own climate, but the world’s — and Trump’s decision takes us in the wrong direction. That’s especially tragic in light of the signature achievement of the Paris Agreement, which was to get every country on board; now China and India have made the same commitments the United States and other highly developed countries have. It binds us all together through a political agreement — but the strength of that agreement depends on all of us meeting our nationally determined responsibilities.

Put simply, the U.S. decision to withdraw from the Paris Agreement will have impacts on the global climate that a future U.S. administration will not be able to undo. It will undermine the most significant and comprehensive coordinating mechanism for global action to combat climate change that we have. It will weaken an existing asset to defend present and future generations of Americans against a significant threat; it will undermine our security. Indeed, leading military experts, including Secretary of Defense James Mattis, have warned that the impact of climate change will lead to more refugee flows, more famine, more conflict, and more terrorism. As Mattis said, “Climate change is impacting stability in areas of the world where our troops are operating today.” By withdrawing from this agreement, Trump would be ignoring an issue his own secretary of defense has said is a national security threat.

*Trump is abdicating U.S. leadership and inviting China to fill the void.* During his Rose Garden address, the president asserted that the Paris agreement disproportionately benefits American competitors, such as China. Yet pulling out of the accord redounds to Beijing’s benefit even more.

The Paris agreement was forged in part on the backbone of a preliminary understanding between the United States and China—the two largest carbon-emitting nations. In recent days, as Trump dithered about whether or not to stay in, the Chinese quickly seized the opportunity to claim the mantle of global leadership and have made clear that they will stay in, even as the United States pulls out. Chinese Premier Li Keqiang is riding the wake of Trump’s disastrous visit to Europe, where China and the European Union are expected to release a joint statement on Friday reaffirming their commitment to combatting climate change. This follows Xi Jinping’s defense of globalization and the importance of countries’ looking beyond their own national interests at Davos earlier this year. Beijing will win an Olympics-sized soft-power boost by staying in while the Washington reneges.

Ceding U.S. leadership to the Chinese on this issue is likely to have political and economic costs. China, like Russia, sees value in any division between the United States and Europe — as a rising power it would rather negotiate with us separately rather than collectively. Europeans grateful to China for its continued partnership on climate will be less concerned to take account of U.S. interests with respect to, say, China’s harmful industrial policy, human rights violations, or economic and military coercion expansionism in Asia. European deals with China for the production of infrastructure and equipment related to renewable energy will surely follow. Pulling out of Paris will weaken our geopolitical standing – and complicate our efforts to work with our partners and allies to manage a rising China. Other nations that see themselves as bearing the brunt of climate change, including those of strategic importance to the United States — such as Vietnam, the Philippines, or much of Africa — will now see China as part of the solution to their problem.

Pulling out of Paris will likely result in creating jobs in China that could have been created here in the United States. It will give Chinese and other countries’ companies a leg up in the growing and competitive green economy, putting U.S. companies at a serious disadvantage. The industry and the jobs of the future are in renewables — why would we cede any of that ground to Chinese, Indian, and European companies? The United States will be relegated from a global leader, economically and otherwise, to a member of a lonely camp of pariah countries that haven’t signed this global pact, together with only Syria and Nicaragua. America First? Hardly.

*Withdrawing from Paris will damage U.S. standing in the world.* Pulling out of Paris will call into question the word of the United States and weaken our ability to call on other countries to work with us on other global threats, such as global terrorism and global pandemics. International agreements are not irrevocable; indeed this one, which the United States had a heavy hand in creating, was crafted carefully as a series of nationally determined, voluntary commitments precisely in order to gain worldwide support, and with the understanding that countries can adjust their commitments as needed. Walking away from that agreement sends a clear — and foolhardy — message to all other countries around the world: Don’t trust the United States.

And why should they, if we so evidently signal that U.S. foreign policy is utterly politicized, and that agreements signed with one administration will not be honored by the next. It is firmly in the U.S. interest to have others’ trust — and for us to be able to demand in return — the durability of agreements, even when governments change. As a chief architect and moral leader of the post-World War II order, our own behavior with respect to agreements and international law sets the example. If the most powerful country in the world has suddenly decided that signing and living up to an agreement no longer matters, why should it matter to other states?

Why should Russia, for example, fear any sanction for invading the sovereign territory of another country, or North Korea fear any reaction to flouting U.N. Security Council resolutions? Why would other countries look to the United States to lead — or choose willingly to follow our lead — when we come asking for commitments, to counter the Islamic State or to address the next global pandemic?

In the wake of the president’s disastrous first foreign trip, National Security Adviser H.R. McMaster and Director for the National Economic Council Gary Cohn were dispatched to attempt to reframe the trip on the _Wall Street Journal_ op-ed page. There they gave perhaps the clearest and most alarming explanation of what America First means as a foreign policy and how it applies to the Paris Agreement. A key passage reads:

_The president embarked on his first foreign trip with a clear-eyed outlook that the world is not a “global community” but an arena where nations, nongovernmental actors, and businesses compete for advantage. We bring to this forum unmatched military, political, economic, cultural, and moral strength. Rather than deny this elemental nature of international affairs, we embrace it._

McMaster and Cohn are wrong. To be sure, the world is a competitive arena that has at times throughout history turned into bloody conflict and ruin. That is precisely the reason the United States has always looked for alliances and partnerships grounded not only in common interests, but common values and commitments. It is also why wise presidents have long recognized that even as the most powerful nation on Earth — and in many cases precisely because of our global reach — the United States has an interest in a rules-based system. That system protects our citizens living overseas, our businesses operating overseas, and our military operations around the world. We threaten the underpinnings of that system at our peril.

*Pulling out of Paris means Republicans own climate catastrophes.* Just as President Barack Obama bequeathed to the Trump/Paul Ryan/Mitch McConnell team a workable framework for ensuring health care coverage, President Trump inherited a workable framework for global climate action. The Republicans have chosen to pour sand in the gas tank of Obamacare, using the levers of government to attempt to make the Affordable Care Act fail even as they themselves fail to deliver a real alternative. Polls show that Americans — even Republicans — understand that the GOP now owns health care as an issue. They will similarly own whatever disasters befall the United States if they do nothing to be part of the solution. They are ignoring the scientific evidence and turning their backs on the best chance to address this global challenge. In fact, the majority of the population of every state in the United States supports staying in this agreement. The president and his Republican allies are flouting the will of the American people as our country walks away.

This week, there was news that this year’s peach crop in South Carolina and Georgia was ruined by the extreme temperature swings — unseasonably hot in late winter, and a cold snap in late spring. As extreme weather events like this and other phenomena associated with climate change accelerate, when we confront our next Katrina or Sandy, people will remember that it was Trump and the Republicans who did nothing. Make that worse than nothing: They lost ground and put their party ahead of the country.

*Trump’s pulling out of Paris means that the rest of us are called upon to do more — and we will.* Even as the White House abandons the pact, there are plenty of ways for Americans to advance its goals. Many state and local governments are already tackling energy efficiency and emissions reductions. California, the sixth-largest economy in the world, will not abandon its emission standards. And many U.S. cities are a locus of both great innovation and high-impact investments. That is why Mayor Bill de Blasio announced this week that he will sign an executive order for New York City to uphold climate commitments even if the United States pulls out. Major corporations across this country have recognized the opportunities in clean energy and energy storage, and see the risks of inaction to their long-term profitability. ExxonMobil’s shareholders even voted this week in support of more open and detailed analysis of the threats posed by climate change to the oil business. Entrepreneurs, investors, and researchers will continue to press forward with the next generation of innovations that can reduce carbon emissions. And we can all continue to pressure our political leaders to take serious action to confront this threat. If Trump ditches Paris, there’s no time for despair — it’s a time for action.

There are many reasons why pulling out of Paris is a bad idea. (In addition to those above, there’s the fact that, like most divorces, this is a yearslong legal process that requires more than a tweet or a speech.) Trump can bluster that he’s putting America first, but climate change is real and will become far more dire in the coming years. The need for action to address it will remain urgent. The rest of the world won’t be standing still and neither should we if we want to advance American security and prosperity.

https://foreignpolicy.com/2017/06/0...um=email&utm_campaign=FP&utm_term=Flashpoints

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Rain Man said:


> *Why Abandoning Paris Is a Disaster for America*



I wish I could drag these rich idiots, who claim man-made climate change as a hoax, to the towns and villages in India and elsewhere to show them the devastating affects of the climate change first hand.

It is one thing if a barely literate idiot in my village doesn't believe in climate change. It is quite another if that person happens to be the leader of the most powerful country in the world, the same country which also happens to be the most responsible for all the greenhouse gas emission that has taken place over the last couple of centuries!

What is even more unbelievable is that, the only source to their claim that man can't alter nature, is a 2000 year old book!

One reason why I don't like the American RW politics! It is nothing like Indian RW at all!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

*A WISE ENEMY IS BETTER THAN A FOOLISH FRIEND ! - - An old saying.*


----------



## Sky lord

Sad day for the world. Can't figure out what's wrong with Americans these days. Have they given up on science?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Sky lord said:


> Sad day for the world. Can't figure out what's wrong with Americans these days. Have they given up on science?



I think they had given up on science long time ago. Only the fear of Soviets in the Cold war, kept them going so far and brought them unprecedented success and glory. But now that the old Russians are buddies-in-chuddies, it is time to lock down the Smithsonian Museums and open more Creation Museums.

Like this little beauty in Jesus's place of birth - Kentucky, USA!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creation_Museum


----------



## Gadkari

US is doing what the US has been doing for the last 200 years, looking after itself and screwing the world in the process. 

I hardly think its a new thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhimram

Ashotosh special


----------



## Gadkari

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870188008590295040
Remember muslim population of Telengana is only 12.7 %


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870523585235791874

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bhimram

This is from Opindia.

@baajey , if not for my Hindu Dalit WhatsApp grp, I wouldn't even know about this. Do you know MSM has not reported it. Only local papers? Now you understand why I take the position I am taking?
We know who our enemies are and we remember the lessons Bhimrao taught us.

In an unfortunate development reminiscent of the incident in Rampur, where a group of Muslim men had molested two Dalit women and put the video on social media, Tajganj area of Agra too saw a Dalit woman being harassed by a group of youth belonging to the Muslim community, which led to communal tensions in the area on Thursday night.

Reports say that a Dalit woman was going to buy medicines around 8 PM on Thursday evening when a group of men waylaid her. They were smoking and drinking and started misbehaving with the woman. When she opposed this behaviour, they reportedly snatched her dupatta and started abusing her. The woman had to run back to her home to save herself.

Around 3-4 men had tried to intervene to save the woman from this harassment, but they were also beaten up and chased away by a mob supportive of the miscreants. This apparently turned the entire incident communal as these 3-4 men were chased away by a mob of almost 100 men who belonged to the same locality as of the miscreants who were harassing the Dalit woman.

Apart from attacking the men who tried to intervene, this mob, made of Muslim men as per the complaint, also attacked the house of the Dalit woman whom they were sexually harassing. At least 5 women were injured thereafter, who were taken to the hospital by the police. The situation could have led to larger communal clash but police is reported to have acted on time assuring punitive action.

Reports say that police kept a vigil eye and marched in the region ahead of the Friday namaaz the following day to keep the situation in control. At least two miscreants are reported to have been arrested out of eleven named in the FIR, while the police is trying to identify more who formed the mob.

Local residents are apparently unhappy with reports that police has not applied the (Prevention of Atrocities against) SC/ST act in the case. It should be noted that this act was invoked in the incident that had happened in Rampur more a week ago. The situation is reported to be under control now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhimram

Amit Shah in kerala getting grand reception from Kerala people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhimram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870935274187923457
Kejriwal & EVM epic fight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 911

bhimram said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870935274187923457
> Kejriwal & EVM epic fight


----------



## bhimram

*Shocking! Kashmir labelled as 'Indian Occupied' in UP Congress booklet*

Lucknow: A booklet on three years of BJP-led NDA government released by the UP Congress here has labelled Kashmir as “Indian occupied”, a media report said on Saturday.

The major gaffe came to light during a conference of the opposition party here to highlight the shortcomings of the Narendra Modi government during its three years of rule.

Page 12 of the 16-page booklet titled 'Rashtriya Suraksha par Aanch', which was distributed by the Congress, showed the entire state of J-K labelled as "Indian Occupied Kashmir" in the context of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), PTI reported.

The booklet was released by UP Congress in Lucknow today.

Asked about the incident, party's state chief actor-turned politician Raj Babbar said, “Those who have printed it have already given their statement, it makes no sense to comment on the matter again and again.”

Terming the incident as "highly objectionable", the BJP said the Congress must make its stand clear whether it is with India or Pakistan.

"Congress which has created the Kashmir crisis must answer and make its stand clear that whether it is with India or Pakistan. The question arises, as today the Congress came out with a booklet, which mentions Jammu and Kashmir as India occupied Kashmir.

"This is highly objectionable, and it goes on to prove that on one hand the Indian Army is eliminating the terrorists, while the Congress is refusing to believe that Kashmir is an integral part of India," UP BJP spokesperson Shalabh Mani Tripathi said.

This categorically makes it clear that the language of the Congress and Pakistan is the same. The Congress party should tender an unconditional apology to the country, he said.

"Border dispute with Pakistan and terrorism in Kashmir is a gift of the Congress. It is quite surprising to see that Congress which has virtually failed on all fronts in the last 60 years, is today giving a certificate to the BJP on terrorism and Kashmir dispute," Tripathi said.

UP BJP leader Rakesh Tripathi said, "While the Congress was registering its opposition for Bha Ja Pa (BJP), it has now started opposing Bharat (India) too."

The Congress and other Opposition parties such as the National Conference have been criticising the government over its handling of the Kashmir issue.

Congress true colours are coming out.
Why would any Indian vote for these traitors?


----------



## bhimram

A tight slap to haters. This one will particularly hurt those who think Muslims of India are a monolith and will follow their divisive agenda.
Well done sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

bhimram said:


> *Shocking! Kashmir labelled as 'Indian Occupied' in UP Congress booklet*
> 
> Lucknow: A booklet on three years of BJP-led NDA government released by the UP Congress here has labelled Kashmir as “Indian occupied”, a media report said on Saturday.
> 
> The major gaffe came to light during a conference of the opposition party here to highlight the shortcomings of the Narendra Modi government during its three years of rule.
> 
> Page 12 of the 16-page booklet titled 'Rashtriya Suraksha par Aanch', which was distributed by the Congress, showed the entire state of J-K labelled as "Indian Occupied Kashmir" in the context of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), PTI reported.
> 
> The booklet was released by UP Congress in Lucknow today.
> 
> Asked about the incident, party's state chief actor-turned politician Raj Babbar said, “Those who have printed it have already given their statement, it makes no sense to comment on the matter again and again.”
> 
> Terming the incident as "highly objectionable", the BJP said the Congress must make its stand clear whether it is with India or Pakistan.
> 
> "Congress which has created the Kashmir crisis must answer and make its stand clear that whether it is with India or Pakistan. The question arises, as today the Congress came out with a booklet, which mentions Jammu and Kashmir as India occupied Kashmir.
> 
> "This is highly objectionable, and it goes on to prove that on one hand the Indian Army is eliminating the terrorists, while the Congress is refusing to believe that Kashmir is an integral part of India," UP BJP spokesperson Shalabh Mani Tripathi said.
> 
> This categorically makes it clear that the language of the Congress and Pakistan is the same. The Congress party should tender an unconditional apology to the country, he said.
> 
> "Border dispute with Pakistan and terrorism in Kashmir is a gift of the Congress. It is quite surprising to see that Congress which has virtually failed on all fronts in the last 60 years, is today giving a certificate to the BJP on terrorism and Kashmir dispute," Tripathi said.
> 
> UP BJP leader Rakesh Tripathi said, "While the Congress was registering its opposition for Bha Ja Pa (BJP), it has now started opposing Bharat (India) too."
> 
> The Congress and other Opposition parties such as the National Conference have been criticising the government over its handling of the Kashmir issue.
> 
> Congress true colours are coming out.
> Why would any Indian vote for these traitors?


anti modi stance is making congress do harakiri. First cow slaughter now this.

Like they say "Vinash Kale Vipreet Budhdhi'
Tejinder Pal Singh to file FIR

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...ng-kashmir-as-indian-occupied-kashmir-2460670

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhimram

Salute to modi Ji. This kind of frankness is needed, no pussyfooting.



Soumitra said:


> anti modi stance is making congress do harakiri. First cow slaughter now this.
> 
> Like they say "Vinash Kale Vipreet Budhdhi'
> Tejinder Pal Singh to file FIR



You expected anything else from people who have openly said "Indian occupied Kashmir"?






Here is Bengal jihadis destroying it & why BJP will soon capture Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhimram

mean while..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871208169464365056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhimram

As the professor says... "Good News Every One".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871576445583187968
Hopefully this is the beginning of the end of this farcical news sellers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871621759904006145

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

When Rahul Gandhi wanted to learn Gita


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871761038806581250
Read the full thread

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhimram

Soumitra said:


> When Rahul Gandhi wanted to learn Gita
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871761038806581250
> Read the full thread



Brilliant.
Waiting on Pappu to turn the fiction into reality.


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus Veere, how's life treating you? 

@Juggernautjatt Veere, long time no see? How's life in Punjab?


Dhara - The Indian Army Major is THE FAKE Account created to 'cough×2'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MagicMarker

Ashesh said:


> @Prometheus Veere, how's life treating you?
> 
> @Juggernautjatt Veere, long time no see? How's life in Punjab?
> 
> 
> Dhara - The Indian Army Major is THE FAKE Account created to 'cough×2'.



Punjab is heaven under CONgress rule. 

Even cooks get Mining license

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

MagicMarker said:


> Punjab is heaven under CONgress rule.
> 
> Even cooks get Mining license



It didn't take them even a month, did it?

Shudder to think what an UPA3 could have (and it still can in 2019) done to the country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhimram

BJP may be saying Congress Mukth Bharath but in reality BJP is doing Commie mukth Bharath.

Congress when all said and done will re-invent itself and come more towards the centre from the extreme left it is now. This is only way for them to survive.

Where as for Commies, there is no escape route. BJP is doing everything it can to destroy them.
In West Bengal, the left cadres are getting decimated and it is BJP & not the Left or Congress that is the opposition to Mamta.
Their last bastion, Kerala, the Commies won because BJP gained to post nearly 16% of votes, which split votes and gave the state to left on a platter. This how ever is short lived. The murder of a Young Cow in Kerala is a turning point which neither the Commies nor Congress can take back. This will hurt Congress but it will decimate Commies. Watch for 2019 LS elections in Kerala to see how the screws would be turned on Left in Kerala.

Coming to intelligencia, already quiet a few steps have been taken to discredit them & get the alternate narrative going. Still, this could be the hardest group to destroy going ahead. Next 2 years are sure going to be interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Leftist stooges: You are over-glorification the army
Arnab: I think the problem is u guys are uncomfortable with the growing popularity of Indian army 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

From Haryana to Gujarat to Madhya pradesh Instigating riots has become a norm for the congress . They always surprises me when i think they cant go cheap any further



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872416009424035841

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhimram

noksss said:


> From Haryana to Gujarat to Madhya pradesh Instigating riots has become a norm for the congress . They always surprises me when i think they cant go cheap any further
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872416009424035841



I am not surprised.
The model was first planned by using TN "farmers" in Delhi. Why would TN farmers not go to their CM and come to Delhi to protest?
When that fizzled, they are doing the nautanki in states where the farmers are much better off than states like Karnataka, Bengal or Orissa.

Also, what happened to the distressed "farmers" of TN? Has some magic happened and they gotten much better in the last few days?

BJP can easily counter this by reciprocating in kind in Karnataka and Bengal and even Punjab.
This is where I like BJP. They don't tend to do these kind of cheap politics.

I only wish Shivraj was unapologetic and take the scoundrels to task. If they want to burn your state, burn them instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Superb reply by Sushma Swaraj


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872653636849082368


----------



## IndoCarib

*Have proof to show Congressmen incited Mandsaur violence: MP Home Minister*

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...upendra-singh-mandsaur-violence/1/973677.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

RAhul Gandhi Went for a Photo op ended up with a flop and manhandles a COP  Damn arnab is brutal 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872840960148783104

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhimram

A Study in contrast: Why Congress has lot the plot to BJP.

I am reminded two different incidents happening in different parts of India and why Congress has completely lost the plot.

the first one in MP, where in guise of farmer protests the Congress is hoping to make a come back in the state and to some extent at the national discourse as well. Instead of looking at a discourse and taking on the incumbent govt inside parliament, Congress has resorted to the worst form of hooliganism. This has resulted in loss of property & lives.
what Congress had hoped to achieve by this is a mystery. The elections both State and National are more than a year and half away. I am not sure if this would an issue 6 months down the line much less so far away.

Now, in Bengal, there is a huge controversy going on in the hills with GJM up in arms against Mamta govt. They have done violence, not extreme like the thugs Congress is doing in MP but violence none the less.
BJP instead of pouring oil has sent in forces to help Mamta control the violence. BJP can easily take the route Congress is taking and make it so much worse for Mamta. Instead they are helping her!

This is the reason why Congress will never be trusted.
For votes they did not hesitate to convert a terrorist in Ishrat into an innocent.
For votes they did not hesitate to coin term Hindutva terror.
For votes they have used Sikhs, Dalits and muslims and spit them away.

Congress seems to have only one ideology and that's to win elections, no matter the cost or deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## takeiteasy

*Do you still believe these bunch of extremist sanghis are good for our democracy? Do you still think BJP is worth voting for? Then, you are a religious extremist.*

*150 Hindu outfits to meet in Goa to discuss possibility of ‘Hindu Rashtra’ by 2023*
*Mumbai city news: The conclave is being organised by the Hindu Janajagruti Samiti (HJS), the sister outfit of Sanatan Sanstha which was caught up in controversy after the murder of rationalist Dr Narendra Dabholkar.*

Naresh Kamath
Hindustan Times




_*“The recent election of Yogi Adityanath, who is a strong proponent of Hindu Rashtra with a brute majority shows that people want a Hindu Rashtra in India,” said Uday Dhuri, spokesperson, HJS.(HT File)*_

Approximately 150 Hindu outfits will meet in Goa from June 14 to17 for a convention to chalk out a programme for establishing a ‘Hindu Rashtra’ in India by 2023.

The conclave is being organised by the Hindu Janajagruti Samiti (HJS), the sister outfit of Sanatan Sanstha which was caught up in controversy after the murder of rationalist Dr Narendra Dabholkar.

According to Uday Dhuri, spokesperson, HJS, the people of India are amenable to the idea of Hindu Rashtra. “The recent election of Yogi Adityanath, who is a strong proponent of Hindu Rashtra with a brute majority shows that people want a Hindu Rashtra in India.” “Our conclave will provide direction on how to proceed in this mission,” said Dhuri.

He said that the Hindu Rashtra will come into being in the year 2023 and the HJS wants to unite all Hindu outfits to work together in this mission.

The various topics to be discussed at the conclave include love jihad, religious conversions, protection of Hindu religious places, defamation of Hindu saints and change in the demography of population where local Hindus are being shunted out. “We will devise ways to stop atrocities on the Hindu population. Our Hindu nation will be based along the lines of Chhatrapati Shivaji’s rule, where all religions were respected and none were appeased,” said Dhuri.

Although the HJS described Prime Minister Narendra Modi as their ‘own man’, they expressed reservations that the BJP led Government was not able to do much for the Hindus. “There are so many pending issues like uniform civil code, abolition of Article 370 which gives special status to Jammu and Kashmir, as well as construction of Ram Mandir in Ahyodya which has not been tackled so far,” rued Dhuri.

The HJS was established by psychiatrist Dr Jayant Balaji Athavale, who was also the founder of Sanatan Sanstha on October 7, 2002 and its aim is to establish a Hindu nation and protect the Hindu culture.

The Congress said the entire Hindutva programme of HJS has the blessings of the BJP. “These outfits carry out subversive activities with impunity, thanks to the support from the BJP-led government. The government has enough material and proof to ban the Sanatan Sansthan and its sister outfits like HJS, but it turns a blind eye towards them and allows them to take law into their own hands,” said Maharashtra Congress spokesperson Sachin Sawant.

In 2013, anti-superstition activist Narendra Dabholkar, who pursued the Anti-Superstition and Eradication of Black magic Bill was shot dead. This bill was described by his opponents as an anti-Hindu bill. Last year, the CBI arrested Virendra Tawde, who was associated with both Sanatan Sanstha and HJS for this murder.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/mumba...tra-by-2023/story-R8HWIzIvoUdHytWeZZguRI.html

@jbgt90 @baajey @The_Showstopper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loafer

takeiteasy said:


> *Do you still believe these bunch of extremist sanghis are good for our democracy? Do you still think BJP is worth voting for? Then, you are a religious extremist.*
> 
> *150 Hindu outfits to meet in Goa to discuss possibility of ‘Hindu Rashtra’ by 2023*
> *Mumbai city news: The conclave is being organised by the Hindu Janajagruti Samiti (HJS), the sister outfit of Sanatan Sanstha which was caught up in controversy after the murder of rationalist Dr Narendra Dabholkar.*
> 
> Naresh Kamath
> Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*“The recent election of Yogi Adityanath, who is a strong proponent of Hindu Rashtra with a brute majority shows that people want a Hindu Rashtra in India,” said Uday Dhuri, spokesperson, HJS.(HT File)*_
> 
> Approximately 150 Hindu outfits will meet in Goa from June 14 to17 for a convention to chalk out a programme for establishing a ‘Hindu Rashtra’ in India by 2023.
> 
> The conclave is being organised by the Hindu Janajagruti Samiti (HJS), the sister outfit of Sanatan Sanstha which was caught up in controversy after the murder of rationalist Dr Narendra Dabholkar.
> 
> According to Uday Dhuri, spokesperson, HJS, the people of India are amenable to the idea of Hindu Rashtra. “The recent election of Yogi Adityanath, who is a strong proponent of Hindu Rashtra with a brute majority shows that people want a Hindu Rashtra in India.” “Our conclave will provide direction on how to proceed in this mission,” said Dhuri.
> 
> He said that the Hindu Rashtra will come into being in the year 2023 and the HJS wants to unite all Hindu outfits to work together in this mission.
> 
> The various topics to be discussed at the conclave include love jihad, religious conversions, protection of Hindu religious places, defamation of Hindu saints and change in the demography of population where local Hindus are being shunted out. “We will devise ways to stop atrocities on the Hindu population. Our Hindu nation will be based along the lines of Chhatrapati Shivaji’s rule, where all religions were respected and none were appeased,” said Dhuri.
> 
> Although the HJS described Prime Minister Narendra Modi as their ‘own man’, they expressed reservations that the BJP led Government was not able to do much for the Hindus. “There are so many pending issues like uniform civil code, abolition of Article 370 which gives special status to Jammu and Kashmir, as well as construction of Ram Mandir in Ahyodya which has not been tackled so far,” rued Dhuri.
> 
> The HJS was established by psychiatrist Dr Jayant Balaji Athavale, who was also the founder of Sanatan Sanstha on October 7, 2002 and its aim is to establish a Hindu nation and protect the Hindu culture.
> 
> The Congress said the entire Hindutva programme of HJS has the blessings of the BJP. “These outfits carry out subversive activities with impunity, thanks to the support from the BJP-led government. The government has enough material and proof to ban the Sanatan Sansthan and its sister outfits like HJS, but it turns a blind eye towards them and allows them to take law into their own hands,” said Maharashtra Congress spokesperson Sachin Sawant.
> 
> In 2013, anti-superstition activist Narendra Dabholkar, who pursued the Anti-Superstition and Eradication of Black magic Bill was shot dead. This bill was described by his opponents as an anti-Hindu bill. Last year, the CBI arrested Virendra Tawde, who was associated with both Sanatan Sanstha and HJS for this murder.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/mumba...tra-by-2023/story-R8HWIzIvoUdHytWeZZguRI.html
> 
> @jbgt90 @baajey @The_Showstopper



Why shouldn't India be a Hindu rashtra?

It was always till the fall of Maratha empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> “We will devise ways to stop atrocities on the Hindu population. *Our Hindu nation will be based along the lines of Chhatrapati Shivaji’s rule, where all religions were respected and none were appeased,*” said Dhuri.




That doesn't sound 'Hindu nation' to me. In fact this is real secularism unlike the one preached and practiced by Cong and AAP. Only BJP can get the nation to true secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhimram

takeiteasy said:


> *Do you still believe these bunch of extremist sanghis are good for our democracy? Do you still think BJP is worth voting for? Then, you are a religious extremist.*
> 
> *150 Hindu outfits to meet in Goa to discuss possibility of ‘Hindu Rashtra’ by 2023*
> *Mumbai city news: The conclave is being organised by the Hindu Janajagruti Samiti (HJS), the sister outfit of Sanatan Sanstha which was caught up in controversy after the murder of rationalist Dr Narendra Dabholkar.*
> 
> Naresh Kamath
> Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*“The recent election of Yogi Adityanath, who is a strong proponent of Hindu Rashtra with a brute majority shows that people want a Hindu Rashtra in India,” said Uday Dhuri, spokesperson, HJS.(HT File)*_
> 
> Approximately 150 Hindu outfits will meet in Goa from June 14 to17 for a convention to chalk out a programme for establishing a ‘Hindu Rashtra’ in India by 2023.
> 
> The conclave is being organised by the Hindu Janajagruti Samiti (HJS), the sister outfit of Sanatan Sanstha which was caught up in controversy after the murder of rationalist Dr Narendra Dabholkar.
> 
> According to Uday Dhuri, spokesperson, HJS, the people of India are amenable to the idea of Hindu Rashtra. “The recent election of Yogi Adityanath, who is a strong proponent of Hindu Rashtra with a brute majority shows that people want a Hindu Rashtra in India.” “Our conclave will provide direction on how to proceed in this mission,” said Dhuri.
> 
> He said that the Hindu Rashtra will come into being in the year 2023 and the HJS wants to unite all Hindu outfits to work together in this mission.
> 
> The various topics to be discussed at the conclave include love jihad, religious conversions, protection of Hindu religious places, defamation of Hindu saints and change in the demography of population where local Hindus are being shunted out. “We will devise ways to stop atrocities on the Hindu population. Our Hindu nation will be based along the lines of Chhatrapati Shivaji’s rule, where all religions were respected and none were appeased,” said Dhuri.
> 
> Although the HJS described Prime Minister Narendra Modi as their ‘own man’, they expressed reservations that the BJP led Government was not able to do much for the Hindus. “There are so many pending issues like uniform civil code, abolition of Article 370 which gives special status to Jammu and Kashmir, as well as construction of Ram Mandir in Ahyodya which has not been tackled so far,” rued Dhuri.
> 
> The HJS was established by psychiatrist Dr Jayant Balaji Athavale, who was also the founder of Sanatan Sanstha on October 7, 2002 and its aim is to establish a Hindu nation and protect the Hindu culture.
> 
> The Congress said the entire Hindutva programme of HJS has the blessings of the BJP. “These outfits carry out subversive activities with impunity, thanks to the support from the BJP-led government. The government has enough material and proof to ban the Sanatan Sansthan and its sister outfits like HJS, but it turns a blind eye towards them and allows them to take law into their own hands,” said Maharashtra Congress spokesperson Sachin Sawant.
> 
> In 2013, anti-superstition activist Narendra Dabholkar, who pursued the Anti-Superstition and Eradication of Black magic Bill was shot dead. This bill was described by his opponents as an anti-Hindu bill. Last year, the CBI arrested Virendra Tawde, who was associated with both Sanatan Sanstha and HJS for this murder.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/mumba...tra-by-2023/story-R8HWIzIvoUdHytWeZZguRI.html
> 
> @jbgt90 @baajey @The_Showstopper



Whether you like it or not, this is happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhimram

IndoCarib said:


> *Have proof to show Congressmen incited Mandsaur violence: MP Home Minister*
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...upendra-singh-mandsaur-violence/1/973677.html



Congress have lost the plot.
This was an issue where they could have scored on BJP.

Instead by inciting violence and getting caught, they have neutralized what ever damage BJP inflicted on themselves.
The local talk in these areas is one of absolute disgust at Congress.

I have no idea why Congress is doing this in the age of cell phones where everything will be caught.
And who the hell is advising this crap to Rahul Gandhi? He is way too dumb to come up with something like this.
Who ever is advising Rahul, man, that person is destroying Rahul & Congress at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Upagrah

takeiteasy said:


> *Do you still believe these bunch of extremist sanghis are good for our democracy? Do you still think BJP is worth voting for? Then, you are a religious extremist.*
> 
> *150 Hindu outfits to meet in Goa to discuss possibility of ‘Hindu Rashtra’ by 2023*
> *Mumbai city news: The conclave is being organised by the Hindu Janajagruti Samiti (HJS), the sister outfit of Sanatan Sanstha which was caught up in controversy after the murder of rationalist Dr Narendra Dabholkar.*
> 
> Naresh Kamath
> Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*“The recent election of Yogi Adityanath, who is a strong proponent of Hindu Rashtra with a brute majority shows that people want a Hindu Rashtra in India,” said Uday Dhuri, spokesperson, HJS.(HT File)*_
> 
> Approximately 150 Hindu outfits will meet in Goa from June 14 to17 for a convention to chalk out a programme for establishing a ‘Hindu Rashtra’ in India by 2023.
> 
> The conclave is being organised by the Hindu Janajagruti Samiti (HJS), the sister outfit of Sanatan Sanstha which was caught up in controversy after the murder of rationalist Dr Narendra Dabholkar.
> 
> According to Uday Dhuri, spokesperson, HJS, the people of India are amenable to the idea of Hindu Rashtra. “The recent election of Yogi Adityanath, who is a strong proponent of Hindu Rashtra with a brute majority shows that people want a Hindu Rashtra in India.” “Our conclave will provide direction on how to proceed in this mission,” said Dhuri.
> 
> He said that the Hindu Rashtra will come into being in the year 2023 and the HJS wants to unite all Hindu outfits to work together in this mission.
> 
> The various topics to be discussed at the conclave include love jihad, religious conversions, protection of Hindu religious places, defamation of Hindu saints and change in the demography of population where local Hindus are being shunted out. “We will devise ways to stop atrocities on the Hindu population. Our Hindu nation will be based along the lines of Chhatrapati Shivaji’s rule, where all religions were respected and none were appeased,” said Dhuri.
> 
> Although the HJS described Prime Minister Narendra Modi as their ‘own man’, they expressed reservations that the BJP led Government was not able to do much for the Hindus. “There are so many pending issues like uniform civil code, abolition of Article 370 which gives special status to Jammu and Kashmir, as well as construction of Ram Mandir in Ahyodya which has not been tackled so far,” rued Dhuri.
> 
> The HJS was established by psychiatrist Dr Jayant Balaji Athavale, who was also the founder of Sanatan Sanstha on October 7, 2002 and its aim is to establish a Hindu nation and protect the Hindu culture.
> 
> The Congress said the entire Hindutva programme of HJS has the blessings of the BJP. “These outfits carry out subversive activities with impunity, thanks to the support from the BJP-led government. The government has enough material and proof to ban the Sanatan Sansthan and its sister outfits like HJS, but it turns a blind eye towards them and allows them to take law into their own hands,” said Maharashtra Congress spokesperson Sachin Sawant.
> 
> In 2013, anti-superstition activist Narendra Dabholkar, who pursued the Anti-Superstition and Eradication of Black magic Bill was shot dead. This bill was described by his opponents as an anti-Hindu bill. Last year, the CBI arrested Virendra Tawde, who was associated with both Sanatan Sanstha and HJS for this murder.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/mumba...tra-by-2023/story-R8HWIzIvoUdHytWeZZguRI.html
> 
> @jbgt90 @baajey @The_Showstopper



India is already a Hindu rashtra. 

That is why the Indian govt. interferes in Hindu affairs like Temple, while it does no such thing for Christians and Muslims. 

*There should be a bill and a LAW for Hindus to reclaim ALL the mosques and churches that were built on Temple Land*  

Now let me see you argue against that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhimram

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-clashes-in-muzaffarnagar/article18728512.ece

These muslim fanatics kill two Hindus, a father and son because of an over flowing drain!

Where the heck is the outrage in the media?
Why is Akhlaq so important but Akash, the young man who is brutally killed by these fanatic muslims is NOT!

How come the liberals are silent? Why is the so called secular champions silent?
How is it that we as a society have become numb to the Muslim violence on Hindus? Where are the so called Hindu champion groups? Why is this not being discussed in the national media?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## takeiteasy

Upagrah said:


> India is already a Hindu rashtra.


Ah well..it is not. Hindu Rashtra means under RSS control. Well, you dream on..Hindu Rashtra ain't happening. India with a large minority population must ensure democracy and tolerance rather than sail the rightwing wave like Europe or America or Pakistan for that matter. Remember, RSS is a terrorist organization and Hindus falling for RSS is like Germans supporting Nazism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Upagrah

takeiteasy said:


> Ah well..it is not. Hindu Rashtra means under RSS control. Well, you dream on..Hindu Rashtra ain't happening. India with a large minority population must ensure democracy and tolerance rather than sail the rightwing wave like Europe or America or Pakistan for that matter. Remember, RSS is a terrorist organization and Hindus falling for RSS is like Germans supporting Nazism.



Guess what, Modi is a RSS Pracharak and Modi is the PM. So for all practical matters, India is already a Hindu rashtra under RSS control  

What more are you waiting for ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhimram

takeiteasy said:


> Ah well..it is not. Hindu Rashtra means under RSS control. Well, you dream on..Hindu Rashtra ain't happening. India with a large minority population must ensure democracy and tolerance rather than sail the rightwing wave like Europe or America or Pakistan for that matter. Remember, RSS is a terrorist organization and Hindus falling for RSS is like Germans supporting Nazism.



Again this crap!

Savarkar, the supposed traitor to Indian freedom movement, was jailed by British for 50 years in kaala Pani - the worst prison in Indian history.

Gandhi & Nehru, the supposed champions of Indian freedom movement, were jailed in the arms of the viceroy's wife 

And guess who else was hounded, yeah, Bhagat Singh, Bose etc...Strangely the two champions of our freedom were given a free pass by British.
YEAH.....THAT MAKES COMPLETE LOGICAL SENSE.


----------



## takeiteasy

Upagrah said:


> Guess what, Modi is a RSS Pracharak and Modi is the PM. So for all practical matters, India is already a Hindu rashtra under RSS control


That isn't really happening in most states. For example: Kerala. RSS's biggest failures are in Kerala. In Trivendrum, Swayamsevaks bombed their RSS office. And 1.5 hours before Bombing a Gobar Sanghi RSS sevak just made a FB post telling that it is "unfortunate that CPI(M) bombed our xyz karyalay in Trivendrum"... Imagine the Gobar Sanghi's stupidity. And...the biggest facepalm moment is when RSS supporters made a post that the Gobar Sanghi who posted about imminent bombing was a "jyotish" famous for predictions. OMFG! Godse and Golwalkar peed ROFL seeing the Sanghi stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhimram

Upagrah said:


> Guess what, Modi is a RSS Pracharak and Modi is the PM. So for all practical matters, India is already a Hindu rashtra under RSS control
> 
> What more are you waiting for ?



May be the fact that they are under Hindu rashtra is what's getting under their skin.
What else can explain the barbarity of cutting a young cows head and parading it in the streets?


----------



## takeiteasy

IndoCarib said:


> That doesn't sound 'Hindu nation' to me. In fact this is real secularism unlike the one preached and practiced by Cong and AAP. Only BJP can get the nation to true secularism.


Acha? Suppose All India Sunni Jama-at Ismat-e-Jihad Hindostan happen in Nagpur - how will you swayamsevaks feel? feels dirty haan? Hope you get it. Hindu means everything is correct and Muslim or Christian means everything is wrong - This is what RSS the Anti-Abrahamic terrorist cult is painting on. Don't worry..We are not sleeping. India's future is secular and democratic. Be it 2 or 3 decades, RSS will be erased. Even Germany stands clean of Nazis now. So, what these najayeez aulaads of cows spreading terror and rioting all across India will be spared?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

takeiteasy said:


> Acha? Suppose All India Sunni Jama-at Ismat-e-Jihad Hindostan happen in Nagpur - how will you swayamsevaks feel? feels dirty haan? Hope you get it. Hindu means everything is correct and Muslim or Christian means everything is wrong - This is what RSS the Anti-Abrahamic terrorist cult is painting on. Don't worry..We are not sleeping. India's future is secular and democratic. Be it 2 or 3 decades, RSS will be erased. Even Germany stands clean of Nazis now. So, what these najayeez aulaads of cows spreading terror and rioting all across India will be spared?


You should really follow your username and take it easy. the Indian Political Pendulum has swung towards the right. The momentum will continue till 2019. Beyond that who knows

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhimram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873217061689868288
A completely civilized Commie discourse of eating Hindus after cooking us in chillies.
Wonder if there is liquor involved in this fantastic cuisine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raul_AD

takeiteasy said:


> Don't worry..We are not sleeping. India's future is secular and democratic. Be it 2 or 3 decades, RSS will be erased.



Tell me how your are going to do it???

Your PAPA Congress despite in Power for last 70 years not able to do it, and become extinct. How will you achieve this feet?

Better prepare yourself for the same, before it is too late, and same happens to you.

Forget 2019, which is already lost for your guys. Plan Post 2030 for your survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhimram

Raul_AD said:


> Forget 2019, which is already lost for your guys. Plan Post 2030 for your survival.



I doubt they would survive another 5 years of Modi.
Already the screws Modi drove into these people are hurting them on their purse, hence the pain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raul_AD

bhimram said:


> I doubt they would survive another 5 years of Modi.
> Already the screws Modi drove into these people are hurting them on their purse, hence the pain



I am really amazed by the stupidity of these Guys, who refused to see writing on the wall. Instead of amending their ways, they want HEAD ON CONFRONTATION. 

Let them bang their head on the Wall.


----------



## Upagrah

takeiteasy said:


> That isn't really happening in most states. For example: Kerala. RSS's biggest failures are in Kerala. In Trivendrum, Swayamsevaks bombed their RSS office. And 1.5 hours before Bombing a Gobar Sanghi RSS sevak just made a FB post telling that it is "unfortunate that CPI(M) bombed our xyz karyalay in Trivendrum"... Imagine the Gobar Sanghi's stupidity. And...the biggest facepalm moment is when RSS supporters made a post that the Gobar Sanghi who posted about imminent bombing was a "jyotish" famous for predictions. OMFG! Godse and Golwalkar peed ROFL seeing the Sanghi stupidity.



Kerala is ready to implode on itself  ...... it does not need RSS. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871818185577816064


----------



## takeiteasy

Upagrah said:


> Kerala is ready to implode on itself  ...... it does not need RSS.


RSS IT Cell propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Upagrah

takeiteasy said:


> RSS IT Cell propaganda.



CNN is a christian channel


----------



## takeiteasy

RSS is clearly desperate to polarize Kerala. After Amit sha came, all over Kerala RSS is unleashing attacks on CPIM and others. The question RSS Gobar sanghis from north India to Kerala Sanghis is: Since Karnatka ate our Gobar, why aren't you following suit? Do some riots..come on..start rioting..vandalise some temple and blame it on Muslims (recently happened), attack Muslims, Christians...spread the news..Get the Hindu Jagruti Virat-ified like the Cow urine drinking Virat Hindu up north. The brainless terrorists who are awaiting to kill the infidels. Why aren't Malayalees not waking up? May be show them the karnaamas we did in Maharashtra, Gujarat etc. Brainwash Hindus that all their failures are because of Mughals and British. Enrage them to such an extent that Muslims, Christians must fear their lives. 

Sanghis...What is there to white wash? Rss is a charity organization as good as Hafiz syeds Jamaat-ud-dawa is. After the excellent experience of killing minorities in Gujarat 2002, electing the convicts in key positions..pretty convincing to claim as a "peaceful" organization. Your assumption that the Taqiyya of acting as a charity organization carrying out terrorist attacks and parallely fighting against Indian democracy and federal system is going unnoticed by others is *WRONG. *Many have noticed RSS terror growing fast. 

The killers of Dhabolkar, Vemula, Kalaburagi and any other sane voices. The fanatics who wants to drag India back to primitiveness riding on the Hindu flag.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1733227063362032


----------



## Upagrah

takeiteasy said:


> RSS is clearly desperate to polarize Kerala. After Amit sha came, all over Kerala RSS is unleashing attacks on CPIM and others. The question RSS Gobar sanghis from north India to Kerala Sanghis is: Since Karnatka ate our Gobar, why aren't you following suit? Do some riots..come on..start rioting..vandalise some temple and blame it on Muslims (recently happened), attack Muslims, Christians...spread the news..Get the Hindu Jagruti Virat-ified like the Cow urine drinking Virat Hindu up north. The brainless terrorists who are awaiting to kill the infidels. Why aren't Malayalees not waking up? May be show them the karnaamas we did in Maharashtra, Gujarat etc. Brainwash Hindus that all their failures are because of Mughals and British. Enrage them to such an extent that Muslims, Christians must fear their lives.
> 
> Sanghis...What is there to white wash? Rss is a charity organization as good as Hafiz syeds Jamaat-ud-dawa is. After the excellent experience of killing minorities in Gujarat 2002, electing the convicts in key positions..pretty convincing to claim as a "peaceful" organization. Your assumption that the Taqiyya of acting as a charity organization carrying out terrorist attacks and parallely fighting against Indian democracy and federal system is going unnoticed by others is *WRONG. *Many have noticed RSS terror growing fast.
> 
> The killers of Dhabolkar, Vemula, Kalaburagi and any other sane voices. The fanatics who wants to drag India back to primitiveness riding on the Hindu flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1733227063362032



What is the need for me to start anything when the mallus are doing everything possible to each other 

Vengara Mahadeva temple in Kannur Kerala was set on fire and burnt down completely on 3rd of this month, the day before consecration of the deity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

Upagrah said:


> CNN is a christian channel


Shankhnaad - The Terrorist's media channel. 99.99% of Indian media as well as social media are Sanghi infested. The Chaddi sevaks have polluted and Indian media lost it's credibility now. If one Swayamsevak removing his chaddi and danda and leaving the cult for English education and tolerance, valuing humanity is a victory in it's own. I hope you can be the one. Leave Hindutva and RSS, start seeing others as humans. RSSisISIS. Boy, you can put all those materials RSS Chaddi propaganda is churning against Kerala. BUT BE SURE - It's all failures. Cyber commune is strong in Kerala and we have sources which shows Gobar Sanghi propagandas reveal in front of commoners. RSS is failing.

*It is 100% sure - If ANY Temple in Kerala is vandalised, rest assured the work is carried out by RSS or it's affiliated organizations*. The Gosai old Chaddis who've came all the way from Nagpur, Bombay are all angry now a days. Unlike in Mangalore, Udupi ...Malabaris are not falling for riots and propaganda. Something shocking for RSS terrorists from north who are acclimatized to trigger riots and terrorist attacks using the name of Hinduism.

As regarding RSS propaganda war against Kerala and comparing this state as another Kashmir has been going for years now.





*I will request sane people to read http://altnews.in/ , http://smhoaxslayer.com and such sites before gulping up the lies and propagandas RSS media/social media are churning out online and offline (including Times Cow, Re-poop-lick and other RSS mouth pieces). *

@jbgt90 @Infinity @The_Showstopper @baajey *Look, we have an RSS IT Cell employee here*.  


Upagrah said:


>



The RSS IT Cell member who created this propaganda. He is "honored" that even Hruday Samrat is following his twitter handle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Upagrah

takeiteasy said:


> Shankhnaad - The Terrorist's media channel. 99.99% of Indian media as well as social media are Sanghi infested. The Chaddi sevaks have polluted and Indian media lost it's credibility now. If one Swayamsevak removing his chaddi and danda and leaving the cult for English education and tolerance, valuing humanity is a victory in it's own. I hope you can be the one. Leave Hindutva and RSS, start seeing others as humans. RSSisISIS. Boy, you can put all those materials RSS Chaddi propaganda is churning against Kerala. BUT BE SURE - It's all failures. Cyber commune is strong in Kerala and we have sources which shows Gobar Sanghi propagandas reveal in front of commoners. RSS is failing.
> 
> *It is 100% sure - If ANY Temple in Kerala is vandalised, rest assured the work is carried out by RSS or it's affiliated organizations*. The Gosai old Chaddis who've came all the way from Nagpur, Bombay are all angry now a days. Unlike in Mangalore, Udupi ...Malabaris are not falling for riots and propaganda. Something shocking for RSS terrorists from north who are acclimatized to trigger riots and terrorist attacks using the name of Hinduism.
> 
> As regarding RSS propaganda war against Kerala and comparing this state as another Kashmir has been going for years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I will request sane people to read http://altnews.in/ , http://smhoaxslayer.com and such sites before gulping up the lies and propagandas RSS media/social media are churning out online and offline (including Times Cow, Re-poop-lick and other RSS mouth pieces). *
> 
> @jbgt90 @Infinity @The_Showstopper @baajey *Look, we have an RSS IT Cell employee here*.
> 
> 
> The RSS IT Cell member who created this propaganda. He is "honored" that even Hruday Samrat is following his twitter handle.



Shankanada is only showing CNN channel 

Rest of your propaganda is also pure rubbish. Random claims without any proofs.

The BJP IT cell guy has only posted FACTS. How does it matter who posts it ?

Again in "secular" kerala,

Pookottumpadam Vilwath Siva temple in Malappuram Kerala has come under attack. Idols have been damaged, temple defiled.
















Shiv ling has been destroyed,






Same thing in Bengal,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869960762273349632

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

Upagrah said:


> Again in "secular" kerala,


Propaganda war .. Only RSS attacks Hindu temples. That's a fact. Kerala is not Kashmir. The muslims in Kerala are Mappila Muslims not Urdu speakers nor are anyway related to Kashmiri or Punjabi Muslims JFYI. BTW, If you migrate to Bangalore, there are many IT jobs in that city far more better than posting propaganda in social media and forums.


----------



## takeiteasy

takeiteasy said:


> For example: Kerala. RSS's biggest failures are in Kerala. In Trivendrum, Swayamsevaks bombed their RSS office. And 1.5 hours before Bombing a Gobar Sanghi RSS sevak just made a FB post telling that it is "unfortunate that CPI(M) bombed our xyz karyalay in Trivendrum"... Imagine the Gobar Sanghi's stupidity. And...the biggest facepalm moment is when RSS supporters made a post that the Gobar Sanghi who posted about imminent bombing was a "jyotish" famous for predictions. OMFG! Godse and Golwalkar peed ROFL seeing the Sanghi stupidity.



*Kerala Yuva Morcha worker’s Facebook post, condemning attack on party office hours before it happened, goes viral*

*The Morcha leader had put out three Facebook posts on Wednesday condemning the attack on the BJP office hours before the actual attack happened. *
In what could be a major embarrassment for the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), a Yuva Morcha leader apparently condemned a petrol bomb attack on the party’s Thiruvananthapuram office on the social media hours before the actual incident took place, triggering speculation that the attack was planned and executed by the saffron party itself.

According to a report in Asianet Newsable, the Morcha leader Jayadev Hareendran Nair had put out three Facebook posts on Wednesday (8.01 am, 5.01 pm and 6.31 pm) condemning the attack on the BJP office. However, the actual attack reportedly occurred between 8.30 pm and 9 pm.

Nair’s post, still available on Facebook, was widely trolled across social media and has gone viral as well. In one of the trolls, a user asks the Morcha worker why he didn’t wait for two more hours. The worker answers, “I am not a mere follower who would wait till the actual attack took place, Bowdhik Pramukha, Bowdhik Pramukh.”

In response to the post, CPM district secretary Anavur Nagappan targeted the BJP saying that Nair, who is a close associate of former state president V Muraleedharan was aware of the incident beforehand. He further said that the Morcha leader’s post was an attempt to divert people’s attention from the attack on CPM leader Sitaram Yechuri, who escaped unhurt after a group of persons tried to manhandle him at the AKG Bhavan in New Delhi.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...before-it-happened-goes-viral-kerala-4697633/

Burn Sanghis..Burn..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Upagrah

takeiteasy said:


> Burn Sanghis..Burn..



Well burn is the right term,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Modi's Media Trial (see the video)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873420608427749376

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## takeiteasy

Upagrah said:


> Well burn is the right term,







*The reality of the above photoshop Sanghi RSS propaganda:
False statement is viral claiming AR Rahman’s view on beef and cow. He did say his mother was a practicing Hindu but other part has been added falsely.

This unknown identity “The Verve” is used for lies, to make people believe in a lie using a logo, and as usual people never fact check. A week back a same “The Verve” was used about a Sundar Pichai, Google with a false statement.

http://smhoaxslayer.com/ar-rahaman-didnt-say-anything-about-beef/

Burn Sanghi...Burn..
What is there in your Cow party without Photoshop and false propaganda? Truly the Gobar Sanghis..fit for 7000BC.*[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhimram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873782870631788544
Nothing like a scorned AAPtard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Upagrah

takeiteasy said:


> *The reality of the above photoshop Sanghi RSS propaganda:
> False statement is viral claiming AR Rahman’s view on beef and cow. He did say his mother was a practicing Hindu but other part has been added falsely.
> 
> This unknown identity “The Verve” is used for lies, to make people believe in a lie using a logo, and as usual people never fact check. A week back a same “The Verve” was used about a Sundar Pichai, Google with a false statement.
> 
> http://smhoaxslayer.com/ar-rahaman-didnt-say-anything-about-beef/
> 
> Burn Sanghi...Burn..
> What is there in your Cow party without Photoshop and false propaganda? Truly the Gobar Sanghis..fit for 7000BC.*



Even if he didn't say that, what difference does it make ?


----------



## noksss

*The Centre and states decided on Sunday to lower rates on 66 *goods and services* — from pickles and cheaper cinema tickets to insulin and instant food mixes — and also eased the compliance burden for small businesses as they raced to be ready to launch the goods and services tax from July 1.* 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...small-business-rules/articleshow/59100076.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Upagrah said:


> Shankanada is only showing CNN channel
> 
> Rest of your propaganda is also pure rubbish. Random claims without any proofs.
> 
> The BJP IT cell guy has only posted FACTS. How does it matter who posts it ?
> 
> Again in "secular" kerala,
> 
> Pookottumpadam Vilwath Siva temple in Malappuram Kerala has come under attack. Idols have been damaged, temple defiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiv ling has been destroyed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing in Bengal,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869960762273349632


The so called Temple Vandalised in Kerala was the work of Brahmin .He came all the way from Trivandrum for this.Poor Sanghis wanted to replicate Gujarat or UP in Kerala. Remember Kerala is Highly literate and will not fall prey to these propaganda of assholes to create religious riots 

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nation/crime/290517/kerala-police-arrests-man-for-temple-attack.html



Upagrah said:


> Even if he didn't say that, what difference does it make ?
> QUOTE]
> No difference for us as we love BEEF and will eat beef #dravidanadu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhimram

Infinity said:


> The so called Temple Vandalised in Kerala was the work of Brahmin .He came all the way from Trivandrum for this.Poor Sanghis wanted to replicate Gujarat or UP in Kerala. Remember Kerala is Highly literate and will not fall prey to these propaganda of assholes to create religious riots



Do you know Yechury & Co are also "Bramhins".

This duplicity of calling a Commie as a "bramhin" must stop.
We all know the real identity of these so called "bramhins", don't we?
Couple of weeks, a group of "hindus" murdered a Young cow. That's the truth but dig a little, you realize the truth about these "hindus".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

bhimram said:


> Do you know Yechury & Co are also "Bramhins".
> 
> This duplicity of calling a Commie as a "bramhin" must stop.
> We all know the real identity of these so called "bramhins", don't we?
> Couple of weeks, a group of "hindus" murdered a Young cow. That's the truth but dig a little, you realize the truth about these "hindus".


I digged a lot and found that South Indian Hindus don't give a shit to religious bigots



bhimram said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873217061689868288
> A completely civilized Commie discourse of eating Hindus after cooking us in chillies.
> Wonder if there is liquor involved in this fantastic cuisine.


Haha You are quoting a Khalastani Gunda who attacked Prashant Bushan ...............Lessons of Terrorism



IndoCarib said:


> That doesn't sound 'Hindu nation' to me. In fact this is real secularism unlike the one preached and practiced by Cong and AAP. Only BJP can get the nation to true secularism.


I think then BJPs India will only have COWbelt.......................
Late on May 28, #Dravidanadu began trending on Twitter in India. The first few tweets proposing this idea could be traced to Comrade Nambiar, a Keralite who describes himself as a Marxist and seemed to be tweeting from Dubai.

The hashtag was a response to the new cattle trade rules that the Union environment and forests ministry notified on May 25. Kerala was the first state to oppose the rules, which ban the sale of cattle in markets for slaughter. Chief Minister Pinarayi Vijayan said his government will not implement the rules and warned the Centre against interfering with the dietary practices of Keralites.

22. #Kerala is the Secular, Socialist land India could never become. Mess with this ethos and we will Revolt for a #DravidaNadu. Lal Salaam!

— ☭ Comrade Nambiar ☭ (@Kerala_Soviet) May 19, 2017
Conceptually, Dravidanadu is a separate nation geographically identified with South India and whose inhabitants belong to the Dravidian race, in contrast to the North Indian Aryans. It is not a new idea. One of the first thinkers to propound the concept was the Dravidian movement in Tamil Nadu led by the social reformer EV Ramasamy, popularly known as Periyar.

It is rather surprising that the social media resurrection of the idea was courtesy a self-professed Marxist. The Communist Party of India (Marxist), the largest Marxist party in India which heads the ruling Left Democratic Front in Kerala, has a history of being unkind to calls for secession, within the country and outside. Indian Marxist politicians, for example, have been among the harshest critics of the Tamil separatist movement in Sri Lanka, even though the issue still has wide resonance in Tamil Nadu. Even at the height of the civil war in the island nation between 2006 and 2009, the CPI(M) stuck to its stand that a political solution to the ethnic problem in Sri Lanka should be achieved within a unitary state.

The party’s stand on the secessionist movement in Jammu and Kashmir is no different. The party is also sympathetic to Chinese claims over Tibet and has even termed Tibetan resistance as a Western design to destabilise the region. Given this context, whether Comrade Nambiar will get any sympathy from fellow Marxists in Kerala is anybody’s guess.

In response to his tweets, Nambiar, along with a few other Twitter users who supported the idea, was accused of stoking secessionist emotions. Many called for action against him.


Not surprisingly, much of the positive response to #Dravidanadu tweets came from Tamils in Tamil Nadu.

This twitter war aside, #Dravidanadu does raise some questions: should the concept, in its modern avatar, be seen as a call for secession at all? Can the southern states come together to form a pressure group to “protect” their culture and politics from an increasingly assertive North Indian ruling establishment at the Centre?

*Periyar’s Dravidanadu*
Periyar’s articulation of the concept of a separate Dravidian nation began in the 1930s, culminating in a December 1939 conference where he outright demanded a sovereign state for the Dravidians.

The underlying justification was that the Dravidians were the original inhabitants of India. The Indus Valley Civilisation was a Dravidian civilisation, whose people were driven from their land by the invading Aryans, who later established the Brahminical Vedic civilisation. In Tamil Nadu, Aryans were identified with Brahmins, who dominated government employment before Independence, and Dravidians with non-Brahmins.

Periyar’s Dravidanadu was a historical necessity to right the wrong committed on a race for thousands of years. The Dravidian nation so formed would strive to remain casteless and protect the native languages and cultures of its people. The caste system, the Dravidian movement believed, came with the Aryans, who used it to dehumanise the Dravidian race. Dismantling the caste structure, which was birth-based, was seen as integral to the formation of a society founded on humanism and rationalism.

These views translated into Periyar’s opposition to Indian independence in 1947. He wanted the people to observe August 15 as a black day. To him, Independence without the abolition of caste was merely transfer of power from the British to Indian upper castes.

Periyar stuck to these views until his death in 1973. Through the 1950s, he threatened agitations against the Indian state. His movement, the Dravidar Kazhagam, took to burning the Constitution to express its angst against policies like imposition of Hindi in the 1960s.

What made Dravidanadu impractical was the linguistic reorganisation of states in the 1950s. Linguistic groups like the Telugu feared Tamil domination within the hypothetical Dravidian nation. By 1953, a vibrant movement emerged for the creation of a Telugu state, with Potti Sreeramulu as its face. Once the states were divided on linguistic basis, the larger Dravidanadu, which comprised of the erstwhile Madras Presidency, shrunk to the state of Tamil Nadu, and the Dravidar Kazhagam movement started asking for an independent Tamil nation. This demand, too, lost traction in the 1960s when CN Annadurai, the Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam founder, famously gave up the idea of a separate nation for the Tamils as he rode to power in Tamil Nadu.

*Lack of unity*
After the 1960s, various inter-state and intra-state problems rendered Dravidanadu a mere romantic idea. The southern states hardly see eye-to-eye on any issue; there is now more to divide them than to unite. Foremost are the water wars. Karnataka and Tamil Nadu have become bitter enemies over the sharing of water from the Cauvery river, with the former even violating the Supreme Court’s order to deny the latter its share of the water. Hardline Kannada and Tamil nationalist outfits no longer see the South Indian population as belonging to a single, homogenous group. In fact, Tamil nationalists led by Seeman of the Naam Tamilar Katchi party have dismissed the concept of a Dravidian race as a hoax invented to subvert linguistic nationalism. Their idea of a Tamil nation accommodates Tamils alone.

Tamil Nadu is also locked in a battle with Kerala over the Mullaperiyar dam, often leading to violence and economic blockade on the borders.

Even within a single linguistic group, regional differences have driven a wedge. Andhra Pradesh had to be split into two states though people in both Andhra and Telangana are predominantly Telugu.

Electoral politics has also forced the groups to drift apart. Tamil Nadu is the only state where the Dravidian idea is still used for electoral mobilisation. In Karnataka and Kerala, the rule of national parties has thoroughly integrated them into national politics. It is difficult see the Congress, the Bharatiya Janata Party and the CPI(M) ever agreeing to the idea of a separate Dravidian nation.

Strong political personalities in all these states come with extra-large egos and hardly meet each other even though they are neighbours.

This apart, the market has made the southern states fierce competitors on the economic front.

*Pressure tactic*
Given all this, Dravidanadu today seems an impractical idea. However, this does not mean the southern states cannot come together as a pressure group to resist policies such as the beef ban and Hindi imposition, which infringe their cultural practices and are largely driven by North Indian sensibilities.

Together, the five southern states form a formidable grouping given their economic might and human development. They contribute as much as 30% of the country’s tax revenue and continue to grow at healthy rates.

Come 2026, when the restrictions on delimitation of parliamentary constituencies, put in place in 1976 through the 42nd Amendment to the Constitution, come to an end, their smaller populations will expose southern states to the risk of losing political clout at the Centre. Delimitation, which is the process of redrawing the electoral map of India, is done on the basis of population. The populous North Indian states will get more seats and more political power while the southern states, in what may look like punishment for the progress they have made on the social front, will lose seats. This loss of power alone could be a potent uniting factor.

At the moment, there is no evidence to suggest mass support for a separate Dravidian nation. But the threat of secession has cropped up during popular protests such as the one for Jallikattu in Chennai last January, serving the purpose of forcing the Centre to listen to the voice of these states. In that sense, Dravidanadu can act as a check on the Centre’s unilateral policymaking.

If anything, the popularity of the #Dravidanadu hashtag conveys the flawed nature of governance that Narendra Modi’s BJP government has come to represent. By pursuing ideologically-driven policies such as Hindi imposition and cattle slaughter restrictions, the BJP has brought to life a long-forgotten idea. If such alienating policies continue, Twitter may not be the only forum where ideas like Dravidanadu are expressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bibo

Infinity said:


> The so called Temple Vandalised in Kerala was the work of Brahmin .He came all the way from Trivandrum for this.Poor Sanghis wanted to replicate Gujarat or UP in Kerala. Remember Kerala is Highly literate and will not fall prey to these propaganda of assholes to create religious riots
> 
> http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nation/crime/290517/kerala-police-arrests-man-for-temple-attack.html



Shame on christian like you for calling a communist vandal a "Brahmin". 

That man is NOT a brahmin. He is a construction worker called Mohankumar SS. He was residing in Mampad (*Mallapuram district*) in the district for the past nine years doing construction works after leaving his native place. 

*He had already confessed to two past crimes — another temple attack in Vaniyambalam in the district on January 19 and murder in Kilimanoor. *

Its easy to see how his hate for Hinduism was inspired in kerala  

The church and christian supremacist like you might want to replicate the Vatican in Kerala and pretend that the high literacy is somehow your "gift" to Kerala  ....... but Hinduism and Hindutva will make a comeback to Kerala.



bhimram said:


> Do you know Yechury & Co are also "Bramhins".
> 
> This duplicity of calling a Commie as a "bramhin" must stop.
> We all know the real identity of these so called "bramhins", don't we?
> Couple of weeks, a group of "hindus" murdered a Young cow. That's the truth but dig a little, you realize the truth about these "hindus".



There is NO "Brahmin" here  

IT was FAKE NEWS invented by the CHRISTIAN Supremacist who calls himself Infinity  Typical christian Anti-Hindu propaganda.



Infinity said:


> I digged a lot and found that South Indian Hindus don't give a shit to religious bigots



If you had dug deeper you would have found that South Indian Hindus do care a LOT about Hinduism and protection of Hindu values. 

But they do not give a $Hit about religious bigots like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhimram

Infinity said:


> I digged a lot and found that South Indian Hindus don't give a shit to religious bigots



Really? I am a telugu Dalit.
If you want, we can converse in Telugu. want to know how I a South Indian Hindu dalit feels about religion & the bigots who have been destroying Hinduism for centuries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Bibo said:


> Shame on christian like you for calling a communist vandal a "Brahmin".




An open Letter to all Indians from Kerala
Dear all,

Yesterday something happened in our state, to be precise, the very next day after the "cattle ban for slaughter " and the first day of the holy month of Ramadan.

A temple was found desecrated on Saturday near Nilambur (District of Malappuram) . The doors of the main sanctum and the idols inside were found broken. This was almost immediately followed by a hartal by Hindu Aikya Vedi. The protesters tried to block the way of Shri. Aryadan Muhammed , former Congress MLA and former minister of electricity who was there to visit the place.

Next was the commencement of a direct and a social media campaign urging Hindus to be ready to open refugee camps across southern districts of Kerala. There were rumors of possible Muslim involvement. But fortunately nothing happened according to the plan of the instigators.

This was due to a timely intervention of the Kerala Police department who caught the perpetrator within 24 hours. The accused is Rajaram Mohandas, a Trivandrum resident. According to him, he did this to protest against bad customs in the Hindu religion.

Not a believable story at all. Someone traveled more than 350 kms just to protest against bad customs. He just by co-incidence chose the district with the largest Muslim population. The beginning of Ramadan is another co-incidence, cattle ban law is yet another one.. A series of unfortunate co-incidences. You get the idea, don't you?

The timely action of our police is really commendable. Equally appreciated is the maturity and composure shown by the Hindu brothers and sisters of Malappuram who did not jump to conclusions based on rumors and cooked up stories.

Unfortunately, this is not the first incident of its kind. Cooked up stories have become the cause or have sparked major riots. You can find numerous examples of similar incidents all across the country. Here is a small example...

Prior to the Gujarat riots, a local newspaper reported an incident, a story about how the bodies of two Hindu women were found on the banks of a river. Two days later the newspaper disawowed the story in a small column in a not so noticable place. But the damage was done. It fueled cruelty towards women during the ensuing riots

But incidents like this are new to us. We are not familiar with the purposeful spreading of lies to create a split among people of different religions and to benefit from it politically and financially.

So it is both shocking and sad to say that the gap between these kinds of incidents is becoming shorter. What they are trying to do is obvious to us. Willfully spreading false information among the people - depicting different districts of Kerala as "Pakistan" and "China" of Kerala, the state president of BJP openly lying on Twitter, spreading misinformation about the population of Kerala and the real estate business in Malappuram etc are different acts in this big political drama.

To add to this, there is also a smear campaign going on against the state of Kerala itself. If anybody feels that nothing of this sort will happen, if some innocent souls remain doubtful, let me ask them something.

Four years back, did anyone think that one fine morning, all 1000 & 500 currency notes would become useless and the whole country would be asked to stand in a "queue" to show patriotism? By the way, did anyone know about the 'actual' loss and/ or gains of demonetization?

You might remember the first man attacked and killed in the name of "beef". You might not remember those who were killed after because these incidents have lost their news value. Cows were here long before we got our freedom and they have been here for almost 69 years after. And nothing of this kind has happened ever before. If this now has become normal for you my friend...

Did anyone imagine in their wildest dreams that the list of the names of students and writers who have disappeared would become this long? The answer is obvious...

All these plans are to create insecurity in the minds of the majority. The majority should feel insecure, that they are denied justice, and that they will be overpowered and outnumbered by the minority in the immediate future. Then they will enter the scene as the heroes to save the "majority in distress"

Fortunately Kerala was able to avoid a communal riot. But the state saw a new kind of politics. Politics of lies. Politics trying to create split and violence to gain power and to be in power. We are thankful to the people of Kerala and the efficient police department for keeping the peace and unity of Kerala even after repeated attempts to disrupt this harmony.

Is there any way to avoid the obvious? Answer is yes. And it is very simple too.


Do not jump to conclusions. If someone says that "Hindus are not allowed to venture out to the Attingal sea", first ask is it true or at least ask does Attingal have a sea or a beach or at least a lagoon.


If someone poses as your savior or of your religion, first think who will have the ultimate gain. You or him? If a leader tells you to go and kill someone for Hindutva/ Christianity/ Islam, first think is it for him or for the betterment of "said religion".


We are educated for a reason. Ask for the source of facts and figures. Try to understand the truth.

Most importantly, build and nourish relationships. No one - neither some leader in Delhi nor the Lok Sabha or anywhere else can replace your immediate neighbor in the time of need.

At least share a smile. Say a 'Hi'. Little things like these build bonds. Only that can resist fascism. These are bad times. If we need a better India, we must be vigilant.

Be warned, these incidents will keep on happening..

Thank you.

Love and Regards,

From Kerala Dr Nelson Joseph

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/kerala-open-letter-communal-violence-india-politics/1/966660.html



bhimram said:


> Really? I am a telugu Dalit.
> If you want, we can converse in Telugu. want to know how I a South Indian Hindu dalit feels about religion & the bigots who have been destroying Hinduism for centuries?


I know one famous Telugu Dalit:Kancha Ilaiah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhimram

Infinity said:


> I know one famous Telugu Dalit:Kancha Ilaiah



This is what happens when one steps in crap.
Kancha is a Christian.
He stopped being a Dalit when he insulted Bhim by converting to Christianity. Ask any true Dalit and that Dalit will abhor Abrahamic religions, which is in tune with Bhim's beliefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1940657379526176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bibo

Infinity said:


> An open Letter to all Indians from Kerala
> Dear all,
> 
> Yesterday something happened in our state, to be precise, the very next day after the "cattle ban for slaughter " and the first day of the holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> A temple was found desecrated on Saturday near Nilambur (District of Malappuram) . The doors of the main sanctum and the idols inside were found broken. This was almost immediately followed by a hartal by Hindu Aikya Vedi. The protesters tried to block the way of Shri. Aryadan Muhammed , former Congress MLA and former minister of electricity who was there to visit the place.
> 
> Next was the commencement of a direct and a social media campaign urging Hindus to be ready to open refugee camps across southern districts of Kerala. There were rumors of possible Muslim involvement. But fortunately nothing happened according to the plan of the instigators.
> 
> This was due to a timely intervention of the Kerala Police department who caught the perpetrator within 24 hours. The accused is Rajaram Mohandas, a Trivandrum resident. According to him, he did this to protest against bad customs in the Hindu religion.
> 
> Not a believable story at all. Someone traveled more than 350 kms just to protest against bad customs. He just by co-incidence chose the district with the largest Muslim population. The beginning of Ramadan is another co-incidence, cattle ban law is yet another one.. A series of unfortunate co-incidences. You get the idea, don't you?
> 
> The timely action of our police is really commendable. Equally appreciated is the maturity and composure shown by the Hindu brothers and sisters of Malappuram who did not jump to conclusions based on rumors and cooked up stories.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is not the first incident of its kind. Cooked up stories have become the cause or have sparked major riots. You can find numerous examples of similar incidents all across the country. Here is a small example...
> 
> Prior to the Gujarat riots, a local newspaper reported an incident, a story about how the bodies of two Hindu women were found on the banks of a river. Two days later the newspaper disawowed the story in a small column in a not so noticable place. But the damage was done. It fueled cruelty towards women during the ensuing riots
> 
> But incidents like this are new to us. We are not familiar with the purposeful spreading of lies to create a split among people of different religions and to benefit from it politically and financially.
> 
> So it is both shocking and sad to say that the gap between these kinds of incidents is becoming shorter. What they are trying to do is obvious to us. Willfully spreading false information among the people - depicting different districts of Kerala as "Pakistan" and "China" of Kerala, the state president of BJP openly lying on Twitter, spreading misinformation about the population of Kerala and the real estate business in Malappuram etc are different acts in this big political drama.
> 
> To add to this, there is also a smear campaign going on against the state of Kerala itself. If anybody feels that nothing of this sort will happen, if some innocent souls remain doubtful, let me ask them something.
> 
> Four years back, did anyone think that one fine morning, all 1000 & 500 currency notes would become useless and the whole country would be asked to stand in a "queue" to show patriotism? By the way, did anyone know about the 'actual' loss and/ or gains of demonetization?
> 
> You might remember the first man attacked and killed in the name of "beef". You might not remember those who were killed after because these incidents have lost their news value. Cows were here long before we got our freedom and they have been here for almost 69 years after. And nothing of this kind has happened ever before. If this now has become normal for you my friend...
> 
> Did anyone imagine in their wildest dreams that the list of the names of students and writers who have disappeared would become this long? The answer is obvious...
> 
> All these plans are to create insecurity in the minds of the majority. The majority should feel insecure, that they are denied justice, and that they will be overpowered and outnumbered by the minority in the immediate future. Then they will enter the scene as the heroes to save the "majority in distress"
> 
> Fortunately Kerala was able to avoid a communal riot. But the state saw a new kind of politics. Politics of lies. Politics trying to create split and violence to gain power and to be in power. We are thankful to the people of Kerala and the efficient police department for keeping the peace and unity of Kerala even after repeated attempts to disrupt this harmony.
> 
> Is there any way to avoid the obvious? Answer is yes. And it is very simple too.
> 
> 
> Do not jump to conclusions. If someone says that "Hindus are not allowed to venture out to the Attingal sea", first ask is it true or at least ask does Attingal have a sea or a beach or at least a lagoon.
> 
> 
> If someone poses as your savior or of your religion, first think who will have the ultimate gain. You or him? If a leader tells you to go and kill someone for Hindutva/ Christianity/ Islam, first think is it for him or for the betterment of "said religion".
> 
> 
> We are educated for a reason. Ask for the source of facts and figures. Try to understand the truth.
> Most importantly, build and nourish relationships. No one - neither some leader in Delhi nor the Lok Sabha or anywhere else can replace your immediate neighbor in the time of need.
> 
> At least share a smile. Say a 'Hi'. Little things like these build bonds. Only that can resist fascism. These are bad times. If we need a better India, we must be vigilant.
> 
> Be warned, these incidents will keep on happening..
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Love and Regards,
> 
> From Kerala Dr Nelson Joseph
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/kerala-open-letter-communal-violence-india-politics/1/966660.html



All the propaganda by the "Nelson Joseph's" in the world cannot blind the world to the truth. 

You own Link has established that the "hindu" who vandalized the Temple *lived in Mallapuram for 9 years and worked as a construction worker*  


*Ancient Tribal Temple Demolished in Kerala*





An ancient tribal temple, comprising of stone lamps, Shivalingas and compound wall, venerated by Adivasis and their family members since ages has been dismantled completely by state revenue department. The move comes after a fabricated petition was submitted to the Collector about the Adivasis having encroached into the land.


*HC Stays Government Take Over of Guruvayur Parthasarathy Temple*

The Kerala High Court has placed a stay order on the move initiated by Malabar Devaswom Board, of taking over Parthasarathy Temple in Guruvayur. 




> I know one famous Telugu Dalit:Kancha Ilaiah



Kancha Ilaiah is a CHRISTIAN , not a Dalit  

Any other Lies ?



takeiteasy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1940657379526176

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## foxtrot1

noksss said:


> *The Centre and states decided on Sunday to lower rates on 66 *goods and services* — from pickles and cheaper cinema tickets to insulin and instant food mixes — and also eased the compliance burden for small businesses as they raced to be ready to launch the goods and services tax from July 1.*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...small-business-rules/articleshow/59100076.cms



because this years the corps production has doubled.


----------



## Infinity

bhimram said:


> This is what happens when one steps in crap.
> Kancha is a Christian.
> He stopped being a Dalit when he insulted Bhim by converting to Christianity. Ask any true Dalit and that Dalit will abhor Abrahamic religions, which is in tune with Bhim's beliefs.


http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ncha-ilaiah/story-ooWKO6iUKLAXv7qFqEW4ML.html



Bibo said:


> *Ancient Tribal Temple Demolished in Kerala*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ancient tribal temple, comprising of stone lamps, Shivalingas and compound wall, venerated by Adivasis and their family members since ages has been dismantled completely by state revenue department. The move comes after a fabricated petition was submitted to the Collector about the Adivasis having encroached into the land.


Haha again a Propaganda News from none other than 
http://www.haindavakeralam.com/ancient-tribal-temple-hk23596
Nobody in Kerala take them seriously..............
If Modi Government in Gujarat demolishes temples ................its for development
Try hard Sanghis,Drink Gau-Mutra but you can't make Kerala, Gujarat...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bibo

Infinity said:


> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ncha-ilaiah/story-ooWKO6iUKLAXv7qFqEW4ML.html
> 
> Haha again a Propaganda News from none other than
> http://www.haindavakeralam.com/ancient-tribal-temple-hk23596
> Nobody in Kerala take them seriously..............
> If Modi Government in Gujarat demolishes temples ................its for development
> Try hard Sanghis,Drink Gau-Mutra but you can't make Kerala, Gujarat...........................



I can't help it if you only take Church News seriously. 

Anyway these news are NOT for christians like you , they are for Hindus in India and they know what is true and what is not. 

Haindavakeralam is the only news outlet that posts truths about Hindu oppression. Its naturally that you refuse to acknowledge it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity

Bibo said:


> I can't help it if you only take Church News seriously.
> 
> Anyway these news are NOT for christians like you , they are for Hindus in India and they know what is true and what is not.
> 
> Haindavakeralam is the only news outlet that posts truths about Hindu oppression. Its naturally that you refuse to acknowledge it.


Leave me alone no Keralitie take Sanghis and Gau-Mutra drinkers seriously.


----------



## Bibo

Infinity said:


> Leave me alone no Keralitie take Sanghis and Gau-Mutra drinkers seriously.



You think they take a Bible Thumper and jesus freak seriously ?  

I am a keralite and ALL Hindus in kerala take Sanghi's seriously. They know that when the going gets tough, its ONLY the Sanghi's who will stand for the Hindus. 

Not christian supremacist like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> *Acha? Suppose All India Sunni Jama-at Ismat-e-Jihad Hindostan happen in Nagpur - how will you swayamsevaks feel?* feels dirty haan? Hope you get it. Hindu means everything is correct and Muslim or Christian means everything is wrong - This is what RSS the Anti-Abrahamic terrorist cult is painting on. Don't worry..We are not sleeping. India's future is secular and democratic. Be it 2 or 3 decades, RSS will be erased. Even Germany stands clean of Nazis now. So, what these najayeez aulaads of cows spreading terror and rioting all across India will be spared?



No. We dont feel dirty. As long as you know the right meaning of 'Jihad'. Not the one you zealots fantasize about. And dream on, RSS wont be erased. We Hindus will not let RSS or any Hindu nationalistic organisation to be erased.

*208 temples destroyed in Kashmir in 20 years, says J&K government*

*In the last two decades of militancy in Jammu & Kashmir, nearly 208 Hindu temples have been destroyed in various acts of vandalism, said the Jammu & Kashmir government on Thursday.*

Lakhs of Pandits left their hometowns in Kashmir when the first bout of militancy erupted in Kashmir and fled to Jammu and other parts of the country. *As many as 209 Pandits have been killed in Kashmir.* The government further said nearly 75% of the 1,234 structures in Srinagar district have been gutted.

“In south Kashmir Kulgam district nearly 85% of the 754 structures have been damaged. “In Srinagar district…most of the migrants have sold their property.”

The Kashmir government, however, claimed that it has tried its best to protect Pandit properties after their migration under the J&K Migrant Immovable Property Preservation, Protection and Restrain on Distress Sale Act 1997.

On the other hand, Sanjay Tickoo of Kashmiri Pandit Sangarsh Samiti (KPSS), a body of Kashmiri Pandits disputed the government figures, claimed:

*“Around 550 temples were damaged and 50,000 kanals have been encroached upon.”

http://theindianvoice.com/208-temples-destroyed-in-jk-in-20-yrs-official-data/
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bibo

IndoCarib said:


> No. We dont feel dirty. As long as you know the right meaning of 'Jihad'. Not the one you zealots fantasize about. And dream on, RSS wont be erased. We Hindus will not let RSS or any Hindu nationalistic organisation to be erased.
> 
> *208 temples destroyed in Kashmir in 20 years, says J&K government*
> 
> *In the last two decades of militancy in Jammu & Kashmir, nearly 208 Hindu temples have been destroyed in various acts of vandalism, said the Jammu & Kashmir government on Thursday.*
> 
> Lakhs of Pandits left their hometowns in Kashmir when the first bout of militancy erupted in Kashmir and fled to Jammu and other parts of the country. *As many as 209 Pandits have been killed in Kashmir.* The government further said nearly 75% of the 1,234 structures in Srinagar district have been gutted.
> 
> “In south Kashmir Kulgam district nearly 85% of the 754 structures have been damaged. “In Srinagar district…most of the migrants have sold their property.”
> 
> The Kashmir government, however, claimed that it has tried its best to protect Pandit properties after their migration under the J&K Migrant Immovable Property Preservation, Protection and Restrain on Distress Sale Act 1997.
> 
> On the other hand, Sanjay Tickoo of Kashmiri Pandit Sangarsh Samiti (KPSS), a body of Kashmiri Pandits disputed the government figures, claimed:
> 
> *“Around 550 temples were damaged and 50,000 kanals have been encroached upon.”*
> 
> *http://theindianvoice.com/208-temples-destroyed-in-jk-in-20-yrs-official-data/*



He is a Mallu Christian, not a jihadi. 

A Crusader, if you must. 


This is the reality of "secular" kerala where these morons are asking the Hindus to be ware of the "Sangh"  

http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...-temple-lands-bogged-down/article16014818.ece

Thiruvananthapuram: The State government's attempts to recover *temple lands* encroached upon by various parties appear to be moving at a very slow pace. *Out of the 25,000-odd acres of identified encroached land,* only 15 acres have been recovered by evicting the current occupants even though an elaborate mechanism has been appointed to deal with these cases for individual Devaswoms.



And THIS is how the Church encroaches Govt. land in Kerala 







But somehow , Hindus and RSS are the VILLAINS in the story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Nidhi Razdan will never talk about fake news again 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874165921853579264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bibo

noksss said:


> Nidhi Razdan will never talk about fake news again
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874165921853579264



1. http://www.opindia.com/2017/04/ndtv-and-nidhi-razdan-conduct-an-entire-debate-based-on-fake-news/

2.






3.





4.





5.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441965249533574

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441965249533574



One Sati incident which was widely condemned by all and that too in 1987 ! ? Have you heard of any Sati incidents in the recent past ? When will you and your liberal ilk come out of your caves ?

The practice of widow burning at husbands funeral among the Rajputs is known as *Jauhar, not Sati.* The liberal moron who posted above bigoted post, doesn't know that. The collective suicide of widows who preferred death rather than being captured alive and dishonored by victorious Muslim soldiers in a war. Hindu women preferred death than slavery or rape they faced if captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## takeiteasy

People like me in a Sanghi brainwashed utopia:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhimram

https://dynastycrooks.wordpress.com...eath-was-inconvenient-to-the-media-narrative/

These days the discourse in the Indian media is high on “freedom”. Freedom of speech, freedom of the press, religious and cultural freedoms, academic and intellectual freedoms. I can open any English language newspaper today and read about how Modi has wrecked press freedom. I can hear them shouting from the rooftops that their voices have been stifled.

Whatever virtues the Indian media might have, irony is clearly not their strong suit.

The voices have recently grown louder with the CBI raid on Prannoy Roy. In a clear violation of press immunity, the CBI raided NDTV and Prannoy Roy in connection with alleged fraud.

Oops! Did I say “press immunity”? I meant “press freedom”. I always struggle with these concepts of having immunity vs having freedom. Anyways…

But there is one voice that I cannot hear. A voice that is gone forever. All that we have left is a few screams on tape.






That’s the job of a journalist. Asking questions. And Jagendra Singh wanted to ask why “they” had to burn him alive? On his death bed, the helpless man wanted to ask why the “minister and his goondas” could not have given him a lesser punishment, such as beating him up.

Who is Jagendra Singh?

Well, there are journalists who are burned alive and have to beg for the more merciful “punishment” of being beaten up. And then there are journalists who have to be rushed to TV studios and Thinkfests with severe third degree injuries from getting trolled on Twitter.

Jagendra Singh belonged to the former category. His journalism was a no-frills operation, for he ran a mere Facebook page called “_Shahjahanpur Samachar_“. For those who don’t know, Shahjahanpur is one of those sleepy little towns in Uttar Pradesh that never make the news. Shahjahanpur is definitely a bigger town than Dadri, though, but I digress.

On the Facebook page of _Shahjahanpur Samachar_, this man Jagendra Singh ended up writing extensively about alleged corruption of one Ram Murti Singh Verma, a minister in then Akhilesh Yadav government in Uttar Pradesh.

So, a journalist accuses a minister of corruption. The next thing, the journalist is burned alive and leaves behind a dying declaration (caught on video, no less) accusing the “minister and his goons” of burning him.

What happens next? Does the Press Club hold an emergency meeting to begin a nationwide movement for justice to this journalist? Do intellectuals start returning heaps of awards to stir the national conscience?

No, of course not! The minister in question was secular, a member of the Samajwadi Party. The state of Uttar Pradesh was ruled at the time by the “_Achche Ladke_” team headed by Akhilesh Yadav.

So, nothing happens. Intellectuals keep their awards. Journalists keep raising awareness against the scourge of internet trolls.

Nothing to see in Shahjahanpur. A few months later, Dadri would go on to happen in “Modi’s India”. That’s when the cameras came, crying aloud for freedom.






But the law had to take the case to its logical conclusion. Something had to be done about the complaint lodged by Jagendra Singh’s son.






Oh thank god! Jagendra Singh’s sons had earlier lodged a complaint against the minister. That was before they had a chat with their mother and discovered that his father had planned to threaten self immolation all along. So nice of these two upright young sons to come forward and actually “demand a clean chit” for the minister.

Who says that “_ghor kaliyug_” has come? It is moments like these that restore our faith in humanity.






Fortunately, the alleged sole eyewitness in the alleged murder of the alleged journalist (hope I have used “alleged” sufficiently many times) also remembered just in time that it was actually a self-immolation. What an awful misunderstanding that could have hurt the image of one very upright individual minister in the secular government of Akhilesh Yadav.

Here ends the story of Jagendra Singh. You won’t hear him telling his wild stories ever again. Thank god for that, right?

It’s only a matter of time before Jagendra Singh’s voice on tape also realizes its mistake and ends up “demanding a clean chit” for Akhilesh’s minister. Wait and watch…

***

The secular gang killed the journalist and fake FOE champions like rNDtv & Arun Shourie did not bat an eye lid for the journalist killed!

This is the level of duplicity the "secular gang" has.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Infinity

Bibo said:


> He is a Mallu Christian, not a jihadi.
> 
> A Crusader, if you must.
> 
> 
> This is the reality of "secular" kerala where these morons are asking the Hindus to be ware of the "Sangh"
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...-temple-lands-bogged-down/article16014818.ece
> 
> Thiruvananthapuram: The State government's attempts to recover *temple lands* encroached upon by various parties appear to be moving at a very slow pace. *Out of the 25,000-odd acres of identified encroached land,* only 15 acres have been recovered by evicting the current occupants even though an elaborate mechanism has been appointed to deal with these cases for individual Devaswoms.
> 
> 
> 
> And THIS is how the Church encroaches Govt. land in Kerala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But somehow , Hindus and RSS are the VILLAINS in the story



Hey Gau-Mutra drinker,Gau-Terroist,
Did any religious organisation come to streets to protest state government actions, for demolition of religious structures build at encroached government lands .
By the by it was #AlavalathiShaji who went begging to meet Bishops.................
http://indianexpress.com/article/india/amit-shah-meets-christian-bishops-in-kerala-4686296/
Cow is mummy in North India and Yummy in North East..................
*BJP government has no intentions of imposing ‘beef ban’ in Northeast: Himanta Biswa Sarma*
*Himanta Biswa Sarma, NEDP convener, says the 'beef issue' has been blown out of proportion as roads, railways and jobs are the real cause of concern for people living in the Northeaster states. *

By: Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Published:June 7, 2017 6:10 pm








Himanta Biswa Sarma, convener of BJP-led North-East Democratic Alliance. (File)
After some BJP leaders in Meghalaya resigned over the issue of beef ban, senior party leader Himanta Biswa Sarma from the neighboring state of Assam on Wednesday asserted that the BJP governments in Northeast have no intention to impose any dietary restriction on people. “We are in power in Assam and people are eating beef there in day-to-day life. Where is the ban? There is no intention of the state government to impose any restriction,” said Sarma.

“We have not done so in Arunachal Pradesh and Manipur and we are in government in both states as well,” added Sarma, who is the BJP-led North-East Democratic Alliance convener.

The BJP has come under immense pressure form the opposition, after the Centre recently passed a notification banning the sale and purchase of cattle at animal markets for slaughter. Some BJP leaders from the poll bound state of Megahalaya have quit the party, accusing it of trying to push the ‘beef ban’, in-spite the fact that the meat is widely consumed in the region.

Sarma dismissed claims that talk around controversial ban had gained resonance among the masses, adding issue was becoming part of political rhetoric in Delhi rather than being a cause of concern for people in the Northeaster states.

The notification is about regulating cattle trade which has always been there in some form, added Sarma.

“Some people have made it look like that the only issue in the Northeast is beef. It has been portrayed as if people here eat beef from morning to night and there is no other thing. People are asking for roads, rail, jobs… The beef issue has been blown out of proportion,” he told PTI.

Targeting the Congress, BJP’s main opposition party in the region, he said it has created a “very negative impression” of the region by raking up the issue. “The Congress is trying to popularise beef eating.


----------



## Nilgiri

takeiteasy said:


> People like me in a Sanghi brainwashed utopia:



The more a loser like you loses, the more delusional and idiotic you become.

I know last 3 years or so have hurt you really bad, but its just the beginning. It will keep going after you lot are taken care of too. Enjoy being the loser fanatic yesu boy. George Orwell hated your brainwashed church freak kind....and you dare to quote him. Shows how desperate you have become on top of the well established ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

bhimram said:


> https://dynastycrooks.wordpress.com...eath-was-inconvenient-to-the-media-narrative/
> 
> These days the discourse in the Indian media is high on “freedom”. Freedom of speech, freedom of the press, religious and cultural freedoms, academic and intellectual freedoms. I can open any English language newspaper today and read about how Modi has wrecked press freedom. I can hear them shouting from the rooftops that their voices have been stifled.
> 
> Whatever virtues the Indian media might have, irony is clearly not their strong suit.
> 
> The voices have recently grown louder with the CBI raid on Prannoy Roy. In a clear violation of press immunity, the CBI raided NDTV and Prannoy Roy in connection with alleged fraud.
> 
> Oops! Did I say “press immunity”? I meant “press freedom”. I always struggle with these concepts of having immunity vs having freedom. Anyways…
> 
> But there is one voice that I cannot hear. A voice that is gone forever. All that we have left is a few screams on tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the job of a journalist. Asking questions. And Jagendra Singh wanted to ask why “they” had to burn him alive? On his death bed, the helpless man wanted to ask why the “minister and his goondas” could not have given him a lesser punishment, such as beating him up.
> 
> Who is Jagendra Singh?
> 
> Well, there are journalists who are burned alive and have to beg for the more merciful “punishment” of being beaten up. And then there are journalists who have to be rushed to TV studios and Thinkfests with severe third degree injuries from getting trolled on Twitter.
> 
> Jagendra Singh belonged to the former category. His journalism was a no-frills operation, for he ran a mere Facebook page called “_Shahjahanpur Samachar_“. For those who don’t know, Shahjahanpur is one of those sleepy little towns in Uttar Pradesh that never make the news. Shahjahanpur is definitely a bigger town than Dadri, though, but I digress.
> 
> On the Facebook page of _Shahjahanpur Samachar_, this man Jagendra Singh ended up writing extensively about alleged corruption of one Ram Murti Singh Verma, a minister in then Akhilesh Yadav government in Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> So, a journalist accuses a minister of corruption. The next thing, the journalist is burned alive and leaves behind a dying declaration (caught on video, no less) accusing the “minister and his goons” of burning him.
> 
> What happens next? Does the Press Club hold an emergency meeting to begin a nationwide movement for justice to this journalist? Do intellectuals start returning heaps of awards to stir the national conscience?
> 
> No, of course not! The minister in question was secular, a member of the Samajwadi Party. The state of Uttar Pradesh was ruled at the time by the “_Achche Ladke_” team headed by Akhilesh Yadav.
> 
> So, nothing happens. Intellectuals keep their awards. Journalists keep raising awareness against the scourge of internet trolls.
> 
> Nothing to see in Shahjahanpur. A few months later, Dadri would go on to happen in “Modi’s India”. That’s when the cameras came, crying aloud for freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the law had to take the case to its logical conclusion. Something had to be done about the complaint lodged by Jagendra Singh’s son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank god! Jagendra Singh’s sons had earlier lodged a complaint against the minister. That was before they had a chat with their mother and discovered that his father had planned to threaten self immolation all along. So nice of these two upright young sons to come forward and actually “demand a clean chit” for the minister.
> 
> Who says that “_ghor kaliyug_” has come? It is moments like these that restore our faith in humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, the alleged sole eyewitness in the alleged murder of the alleged journalist (hope I have used “alleged” sufficiently many times) also remembered just in time that it was actually a self-immolation. What an awful misunderstanding that could have hurt the image of one very upright individual minister in the secular government of Akhilesh Yadav.
> 
> Here ends the story of Jagendra Singh. You won’t hear him telling his wild stories ever again. Thank god for that, right?
> 
> It’s only a matter of time before Jagendra Singh’s voice on tape also realizes its mistake and ends up “demanding a clean chit” for Akhilesh’s minister. Wait and watch…
> 
> ***
> 
> The secular gang killed the journalist and fake FOE champions like rNDtv & Arun Shourie did not bat an eye lid for the journalist killed!
> 
> This is the level of duplicity the "secular gang" has.



RIP Jagendra Singh never heard of this incident man I really feel prestitutes is a very mild word to be used against these morons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhimram

noksss said:


> RIP Jagendra Singh never heard of this incident man I really feel prestitutes is a very mild word to be used against these morons



What makes the whole thing so sad is that no one from his own fraternity stood with him.
No one from rNDtv to all presstitutes to Arun Shourie's of India went after the people who murdered this journalist.
No one felt sympathy for him. There were no morchas like they took out when Akhlaq was killed after stealing a cow.

Incidents like these confirm my belief that the so called secular parties are the bane of India. I will never vote for these parties in my life come what may. It does not matter to me whether BJP performs or not, my hatred for these parties is to such an extent that nothing they say or do will ever matter to me as a Hindu.
I will never ever believe them.
And I will make sure those I come in contact with me know how I feel about them and why.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Infinity

*The Revolution That Always Was: How Communist-Led Kerala Is Leading India*



Published 12 June 2017 (15 hours 18 minutes ago)






 
*Communist politicians in Kerala have a long history of creating alternatives that push back against the narrative that capitalism is the only option.*

It was a time of “titanic struggle against world fascism,” writes Elamkulam Manakkal Sankaran Namboodiripad 35 years after he overcame the odds to become the governor of one of the first states in the non-communist world to elect a communist government.

*RELATED: *
India: Free Health Care for Migrants in Communist-Led Kerala State

The year was 1957. World War II had ended, India had won independence from British colonial rule and the country had been partitioned to create the state of Pakistan.

Among the palm-lined beaches, backwaters and canals of India's southwestern state of Kerala, there was a fomenting movement against imperialism, capitalism and racist parochialism led by the Communist Party of India.

With Namboodiripad as its leader, the CPI, in a historic precedent, went on to win the state’s very first election.

But just two years later it would be illegally overthrown by the Indian National Congress, which sought to rollback CPI’s efforts in a vigorous push to the right.

Still, the seeds had been planted. The CPI came to power again six years later in 1965, then again in 1967, 1980, 1987, 1996, 2006 and most recently, 2016.

The communist movement that pioneered radical land and educational reforms in Kerala early on — pushing the state to outrank the rest of the country on a number of fronts — has in the last five decades shown no signs of paling.


With the CPI (Marxist) — an offshoot of the original CPI — in power since May 2016, their Left Democratic Front government, a coalition of various communist and socialist groups in the state, has achieved a number of victories in the past year that peg the small, southwestern state miles ahead of the rest of Modi-governed India.

For while India, under the leadership of right-wing Hindu nationalist Prime Minister Narendra Modi, succumbs to “unbridled market fundamentalism,” authoritarianism and “minority-hating parochialism,” say the CPI (M), Kerala’s literacy, infant mortality, life expectancy and school enrollment rates are on par with the First World.

*Communist movement sets a standard*

“The Communist movement in Kerala has grown in a land that had been prepared for it by the social reform movements that preceded it,” the Chief Minister of Kerala, Pinarayi Vijayan, told teleSUR by email.

“If reformers … were the torch bearers of renaissance in Kerala, (then) Communist leaders … were instrumental in translating their vision for our society into political action,” he added. “Even now, the left in the state is closely aligned with all such movements that profess and practice progressive ideas, standing by the oppressed, marginalized and disadvantaged.”

The history of left governments in Kerala has forged the way for the "Kerala Model" of development to the world — a people’s alternative to the rising forces of globalization.

Michael Parenti, in his 1997 book “Blackshirts and Reds: Rational Fascism and the Overthrow of Communism”, wrote:

_“Consider Kerala, a state in India where the actions of popular organizations and mass movements have won important victories over the last forty years against politico-economic oppression, generating a level of social development considerably better than that found in most of the Third World, and accomplished without outside investment._

_Though Kerala has no special sources of wealth, it has had decades of communist organizing and political struggle that reached and moved large numbers of people and breathed life into the state's democracy.”_

For 28-year-old Asif Ahamed, who lives in the state, Kerala’s communist party is easily the answer in a country governed by the whims of “ethno-nationalist fascism.”

“They have stuck by the people ever since, contrary to the corporate government that have been in power in Delhi. In the end it's an extremely easy choice to choose the Communist party in Kerala over any other in the country,” he told teleSUR.


He agrees that the longstanding history of communist movements has helped the state to soar ahead.

“Kerala over the years has always been a step ahead of other states. This is largely thanks to the massive presence of the revolutionary and the spiritual movements in the state since the early decades of 20th century,” he pressed.

*Outranking India from wealth redistribution to women’s rights*

Born in the struggle against revisionism and sectarianism in the international communist movement in order to “defend the tenets of Marxism-Leninism,” according to Vijayan, the CPI (M)’s governance has pushed Kerala to have India’s highest literacy late at 93.9 percent, it's highest life expectancy rate at 77 years and therefore its best Human Development Index score at 0.712 in 2015.

Since its LDF coalition government took office on May 25, 2016, lawmakers have also put in place a number of progressive policies that tackle issues ranging from racism to labor rights to gender equality.

In a country still battling deep-seated discrimination against those deemed lower caste, “Kerala had eradicated untouchability and casteism long before India's independence,” explained Ahamed. In the past year, Kerala’s government has conducted some 6,000 “I have no caste” campaigns across the state.

The population, known as Scheduled Castes and Scheduled Tribes in the country, have also been allocated the biggest set of funds in the state’s budget for 2017.

Feminist initiatives have also soared under the LDF’s governance. This month it became the first state in the country to install sanitary napkin vending machines in all its schools under its "She Pad" scheme, providing access to menstrual hygiene products to every young woman.

It also introduced the “Pink Patrol,” a network of specially trained women police personnel to ensure the safety and comfort of women, children, senior citizens and those with disabilities traveling on public transportation. All tourist destinations and public spaces in the state are also being made to accommodate people with physical disabilities.





*Kerala’s Chief Minister with a boy from Kasargod, as he hands over a multi-million assistance package for those affected by the highly destructive pesticide, endosulfan, in the city.*
And amid a global crisis of violence against transgender people, who have suffered epidemic-level murders of their community in recent years from the United States to Brazil, Kerala has pushed to make trans people more included in mainstream society. Last month in Kochi, a small beach town, 23 people from the _hijra_, or the transgender community, were employed by a local train network, Kochi Metro Rail Ltd.

*RELATED: *
India's Kerala Becomes the First State to Install Sanitary Napkin Vending Machines in Schools

Rashmi CR, the spokesperson for Kochi Metro Rail, told the Guardian, "People don’t interact with trans people. They live separately from society, they are not given jobs, their rights are not respected. We want to bring them into the mainstream by ensuring that people interact with them every day — on their way to work, for example.”

The government is also seeking measures to “do away with the male-female binary in the state’s public service commission so that it is inclusive of sexual minorities as well,” states the press release from the Chief Minister's office celebrating one year in office.

In the realm of labor rights, Kerala, again, has been exemplary. In May, it announced it would be providing free health insurance and medical treatment for the region’s migrant workers. The program will cover some 3 million people.

The government has also implemented a scheme to help unorganized workers attain a minimum wage.

And in the realm of education, it has launched an expansive loan repayment that was introduced to help students pay back education loans.

“At a time when students’ movements against fee hikes and student debts have shook countries across the globe, we are taking up an ambitious ... scheme to enable students to come out of debt,” Chief Minister Vijayan explained.

Finally, Kerala's momentous goal of ensuring every home in the state had electricity was also achieved last month, another first in India.

“The most notable of the reforms that this government has brought about includes, among other things, electrification of all the houses in the state, a first in the country. Given the mountainous and forested terrain of Kerala, this isn't an easy feat by any measure,” explained Ahamed.

*The lone red state*

The case elsewhere in India shows a remarkable contrast.

Modi’s “Hindutva” nation, wrote Vrinda Gopinath in the Daily O, has already arrived, “trampling citizens from marginalized communities like Dalits, tribals, minorities, and the poor who face the jackboot of aggressive and militant religious bigotry.” Gopinath argued that goes together with an assault on “citizens who stand up for the Constitution, human rights and civil rights activists, free thinking doctrinaires, and all those who challenge an ultra-nationalist state.”

The country, in its three years of Modi's Hindu nationalist Bharatiya Janata Party rule, has extended its crackdown on liberation movements, from the Maoist insurgency in its core, to Kashmiri citizens it occupies in the region that is the most heavily militarized in the world.

“Moral police,” like the Hindu Yuva Vahini, Ram Sene, Bajrang Dal, VHP and hundreds of Hindutva fringe groups, explained Gopinath, roam the streets from Delhi to Darjeeling, banning things like cow slaughter and murdering those that act otherwise.

It is in this climate that the CPI (M) must operate.


“With the current BJP-led government at the centre, we are also seeing an encroachment on the rights of the states within India’s federal structure as well as the communal onslaught on our autonomous institutions, including educational institutions,” pressed Chief Vijayan. “Such attacks are part of an orchestrated move to make India, its economy in particular, further open to neoliberalism, by hushing up all voices of dissent.”

This contrast is not lost on Ahamed as well.

“While the Modi-led government at the centre along with many other BJP-led governments in the north are fuelling right-wing Hindu nationalism, anti-Muslim, anti-immigrant and misogynist attitudes among the people, the LDF are doing all they can to bring the people together and remind them of the gains and the socio-economic changes Kerala has made over the years through mass struggle and workers movements,” he declared.

*A people’s alternative only set to grow*

Given its decades-long history of a right-wing-left-wing tug of war over power, along with the current right-wing assault elsewhere in the country, the state of Kerala will continue to face a set of challenges.

*RELATED: *
Indian Unions, Leftist Parties March Against 'Anti-Worker' Modi

“This is the primary challenge that the left has faced in implementing its progressive policies, that while we have focused on pro-people measures, the right has focused on pro-capital measures,” said the chief minister.

“With political formations of the left and the right successively coming to power in Kerala, what has happened is that the pro-people measures of the left have failed to have continuity. Programs that the left spearheaded like universal literacy, housing, total electrification and so on, were delayed immensely because the right wing-led governments in the state did not give priority to such measures,” he added.

Ahamed credits the LDF’s rapid achievements in the past year, in part, to the country’s rising authoritarianism.

“This government (hasn’t) wasted any time in making progress across a broad spectrum of issues. Maybe the urgency is understandable given the rise of jingoism all across the country,” he stated. “When an authoritarian government is in power at the center, the rest of us cannot rest on our laurels and need to act fast.”

Still, with a party backed by left movements and ordinary working peoples for decades, what seems certain is that despite its struggles, Kerala’s communist government has flourished, is flourishing and will continue to flourish.

“While all the naysayers in the world will unite to tell us that there is no alternative, in this small state of Kerala, we — because of our sheer commitment to the people who have bestowed us with this responsibility of governance — are leaving no stone unturned to achieve a people’s alternative," said the revolutionary state’s chief minister. "An alternative that caters to the hopes and aspirations of all sections of our society.”

http://www.telesurtv.net/english/ne...ed-Kerala-Is-Leading-India-20170612-0012.html


----------



## Nilgiri

Communism is a failed system. It will never work long term. Kerala will learn that permanently one day as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NirmalKrish

Nilgiri said:


> Communism is a failed system. It will never work long term. Kerala will learn that permanently one day as well.



kerala is an ostrich with its head in the sand, the youth already dispise the Commi's its only a matter of time, their days are numbered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

Nilgiri said:


> Communism is a failed system. It will never work long term. Kerala will learn that permanently one day as well.


But Kerala has proved other wise................


----------



## utraash

takeiteasy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441965249533574


Am I allowed to post the pics of chopped hand of professor Joseph for writing something contemptuous against some sickular religion?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity

NirmalKrish said:


> kerala is an ostrich with its head in the sand, the youth already dispise the Commi's its only a matter of time, their days are numbered.




*Gap between LDF-UDF vote share 4.2 pc *
The NDA’s share rose to 14.65 percent from 6.07 percent in 2011.

Published: May 21, 2016, 10:11 AM IST
T- T T+




Thiruvananthapuram: The difference in voting percentage between LDF and UDF in the Assembly elections rose to 4.62 percentage.

While the LDF, which secured 91 seats, gained 43.42 percent votes, the UDF got 38.8 percent _ 9.3 lakh votes less than their rival.

The NDA’s share rose to 14.65 percent from 6.07 percent in 2011.

In the 2011 elections, the UDF had garnered 45.89 pc votes while the LDF got 44.99 pc _ a meagre difference of 0.9 pc only. This time, the LDF secured a total of 87.38 lakh votes while UDF got 78.08 lakh and BJP 29.57 lakh votes.

Compared to the previous election, the LDF garnered an additional 8.9 lakh votes while UDF lost 1.94 lakh votes. The BJP got an additional 18.99 lakh votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Infinity said:


> But Kerala has proved other wise................



What part of long term do you not understand?

You think Kerala can endlessly ship its productive labour to oil rich countries to prop up its welfare state?

That involves those countries staying rich and largely lazy. Both (or at least one) of those factors are not long term phenomena.

Cuba and North Korea did quite well too when they had such a similar benefactor (willing to subsidise and provide ample buffer). Then the benefactor went kaput (ironically because of vast state sanctioned communism). What happened to Cuba and North Korea as a result? Now you can add Venezuela's experiment with it too.

Kerala will sadly be just another example of communism's failure long term. Its ok, Kerala at least has the massive entity of India to help cushion that blow when it inevitably happens....buts it best to reform and transition well before that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Infinity

utraash said:


> Am I allowed to post the pics of chopped hand of professor Joseph for writing something contemptuous against some sickular religion?


We Keralites regret for that, but don't lynch people for Cow.............................



Nilgiri said:


> What part of long term do you not understand?
> 
> You think Kerala can endlessly ship its productive labour to oil rich countries to prop up its welfare state?
> 
> That involves those countries staying rich and largely lazy. One of both those factors are not long term phenomena.
> 
> Cuba and North Korea did quite well too when they had such a similar benefactor (willing to subsidise and provide ample buffer). Then the benefactor went kaput (ironically because of vast state sanctioned communism). What happened to Cuba and North Korea as a result? Now you can add Venezuela's experiment with it too.
> 
> Kerala will sadly be just another example of communism's failure long term. Its ok, Kerala at least has the massive entity of India to help cushion that blow when it inevitably happens....buts it best to reform and transition well before that.


In 70 year Kerala is ahead of any other Indian states ..................Haha I like the word Massive entity blah blah..............................


----------



## MULUBJA

Infinity said:


> The so called Temple Vandalised in Kerala was the work of Brahmin .He came all the way from Trivandrum for this.Poor Sanghis wanted to replicate Gujarat or UP in Kerala. Remember Kerala is Highly literate and will not fall prey to these propaganda of assholes to create religious riots
> 
> http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nation/crime/290517/kerala-police-arrests-man-for-temple-attack.html



They might have learned it from Muslims and Christians who used to either torn Bible of throw a dead pig on Mosque. There are numerous examples.



bhimram said:


> Do you know Yechury & Co are also "Bramhins".
> 
> This duplicity of calling a Commie as a "bramhin" must stop.
> We all know the real identity of these so called "bramhins", don't we?
> Couple of weeks, a group of "hindus" murdered a Young cow. That's the truth but dig a little, you realize the truth about these "hindus".



Understand their Psyche. They will attack all the symbols of hindu's faith.



Nilgiri said:


> Communism is a failed system. It will never work long term. Kerala will learn that permanently one day as well.



Without going into theoretical part and pros and cons of different ideology, If you want to judge which one are good, Just see what they bring to society. Communist came to Kerala and WB and ruined both state. Kerala saved a bit because there was a change in government every 5 years. Look at the states run by BJP and you will not require any high IQ to judge which one is better. Communism is an ideology of hate and destruction. It can not bring in peace and prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Nilgiri said:


> Communism is a failed system. It will never work long term. Kerala will learn that permanently one day as well.



Communist don't follow any religion now compare that with the one in Kerala they are hands down one of the biggest boot lickers to the peaceful community and not to forget the cheerleading they did for china in 1962 war. Also all the anti-India forces be it in Meida/Naxals/Intellectuals are these leftist morons

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NirmalKrish

Nilgiri said:


> What part of long term do you not understand?
> 
> You think Kerala can endlessly ship its productive labour to oil rich countries to prop up its welfare state?
> 
> That involves those countries staying rich and largely lazy. Both (or at least one) of those factors are not long term phenomena.
> 
> Cuba and North Korea did quite well too when they had such a similar benefactor (willing to subsidise and provide ample buffer). Then the benefactor went kaput (ironically because of vast state sanctioned communism). What happened to Cuba and North Korea as a result? Now you can add Venezuela's experiment with it too.
> 
> Kerala will sadly be just another example of communism's failure long term. Its ok, Kerala at least has the massive entity of India to help cushion that blow when it inevitably happens....buts it best to reform and transition well before that.



The day when oil is black shelved and green energy is in full flight, watch the Arab nations go back to stone age! The mallu's in the deserts are going to have a hard time if not already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity

NirmalKrish said:


> The day when oil is black shelved and green energy is in full flight, watch the Arab nations go back to stone age! The mallu's in the deserts are going to have a hard time if not already.


All you Learn History and Pride yourself of export of Spices from India................That was Kerala dudes...
.............Mallus Know the art of survival .................



noksss said:


> Communist don't follow any religion now compare that with the one in Kerala they are hands down one of the biggest boot lickers to the peaceful community and not to forget the cheerleading they did for china in 1962 war. Also all the anti-India forces be it in Meida/Naxals/Intellectuals are these leftist morons


Please don't preach Patriotism ...............that to from followers of who licked asses of Britishers.......



MULUBJA said:


> They might have learned it from Muslims and Christians who used to either torn Bible of throw a dead pig on Mosque. There are numerous examples.
> 
> 
> Without going into theoretical part and pros and cons of different ideology, If you want to judge which one are good, Just see what they bring to society. Communist came to Kerala and WB and ruined both state. Kerala saved a bit because there was a change in government every 5 years. Look at the states run by BJP and you will not require any high IQ to judge which one is better. Communism is an ideology of hate and destruction. It can not bring in peace and prosperity.


Try hard Gua-Mutra Sanghis................Kerala will not encourage your shit..............You have NET connection Google and tell me in which parameter do my state lag behind the Cow Belt ..............don't bring that shit argument, Kerala is not industrialised...............But we employ more 30 lakh people from all over india


----------



## Mujraparty

Infinity said:


> All you Learn History and Pride yourself of export of Spices from India................That was Kerala dudes...
> .



bro can you tell me what happened to our country after "kerala dude's " began trading spices with west ...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

eowyn said:


> bro can you tell me what happened to our country after "kerala dude's " began trading spices with west ...?


Then Mallus became beef eaters....................


----------



## utraash

Infinity said:


> We Keralites regret for that, but don't lynch people for Cow.............................
> 
> 
> In 70 year Kerala is ahead of any other Indian states ..................Haha I like the word Massive entity blah blah..............................
> View attachment 403363
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403364


I am not citing that example to loathe about Kerala, these norms come as part of religious practice,just like apostasy. 

Lynching took place in our times & indeed a sad incident while the aforementioned case of Prof. Joseph was not last one, he was just one of the depopulated souls, we know what havoc 
they brought upon humanity through their sheer barbaric acts. 

Jauhar heard of that ? Why it was started at first place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

utraash said:


> Jauhar heard of that ? Why it was started at first place?


 I am from Travancore...............we were never ruled by Muslims or Britishers................


----------



## MULUBJA

Infinity said:


> Try hard Gua-Mutra Sanghis................Kerala will not encourage your shit..............You have NET connection Google and tell me in which parameter do my state lag behind the Cow Belt ..............don't bring that shit argument, Kerala is not industrialised...............But we employ more 30 lakh people from all over india



See you third rate idiot, I do not want to make it a VS thread. Kerala is a state of My country and I do not want to tell anything about Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Infinity

MULUBJA said:


> See you third rate idiot, I do not want to make it a VS thread. Kerala is a state of My country and I do not want to tell anything about Kerala.


its your quote:Look at the states run by BJP and you will not require any high IQ to judge which one is better.
Tell this all third rate idiot Sanghis who spew venom against Kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

Infinity said:


> I am from Travancore...............we were never ruled by Muslims or Britishers................



LOL... that did not stop your christian brothers to pledge their loyalty to the christian Portuguese crown when Vaco Da Gama landed in Kerala  

Here you are shamelessly boasting about your Hindu king. 

Your Bishop Mar Jacob , offered his 25,000 warriors to the Portuguese crown to wage a holy war on your Hindu king and expand Christianity in India  


This is what your fellow Christians do in Manipur, 

http://zeenews.india.com/india/shiv...dia-myanmar-international-border-1990981.html

mphal: An incident of attack on a Hindu temple was reported on Wednesday.

This Hindu temple on the Indian side of the India-Myanmar International Border was attacked on Wednesday, causing concern among local officials and people.

It's the second largest temple in the Northeast -- and popularly known as Shiva temple.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

Infinity said:


> its your quote:Look at the states run by BJP and you will not require any high IQ to judge which one is better.
> Tell this all third rate idiot Sanghis who spew venom against Kerala



Yes, We have seen and that is why I am telling you. Your state would have been much better had communist not been there. And I am not the one who spew venom against Kerala or any other state of India. It is your high IQ that is discovering venom out of My post. I was simply saying that wherever communist have ruled , they have spoiled the sate and those state could not grow according to their potential. It was neither against Kerala nor against West bengal.



Infinity said:


> its your quote:Look at the states run by BJP and you will not require any high IQ to judge which one is better.
> Tell this all third rate idiot Sanghis who spew venom against Kerala



Yes, they have spoiled the states. Look at their Law and order and goondaism in those states. Infact these states were much better and they were spoiled by communist. West Bengal was a leading industrial state and now today there is no Industry. Illegal intrusion of Bengali. Similarly lots of political murders in Kerala. Now deny these realities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

MULUBJA said:


> Yes, We have seen and that is why I am telling you. Your state would have been much better had communist not been there. And I am not the one who spew venom against Kerala or any other state of India. It is your high IQ that is discovering venom out of My post. I was simply saying that wherever communist have ruled , they have spoiled the sate and those state could not grow according to their potential. It was neither against Kerala nor against West bengal.
> 
> Yes, they have spoiled the states. Look at their Law and order and goondaism in those states. Infact these states were much better and they were spoiled by communist. West Bengal was a leading industrial state and now today there is no Industry. Illegal intrusion of Bengali. Similarly lots of political murders in Kerala. Now deny these realities.



How about Alcoholism in Kerala ?  

Or how UNSAFE Kerala is for WOmen ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

sankranti said:


> How about Alcoholism in Kerala ?
> 
> Or how UNSAFE Kerala is for WOmen ?



I believe it is worse and unsafe with very poor law and order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

MULUBJA said:


> I believe it is worse and unsafe with very poor law and order.



You have No Idea. 

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...e-for-women/story-7YfiA5Q15BqSR9KSoZmEeM.html

*God’s own country Kerala unsafe for women, 3-fold increase in rapes in 9 years

http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...-women-are-unsafe-in-their-homes-1522144.html

Kadakkal horror: Kerala Women's Commission tells even aged women are unsafe in their homes
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## utraash

Infinity said:


> I am from Travancore...............we were never ruled by Muslims or Britishers................


So don't equate brutality perpetrated by those, your ancestors were lucky enough to be far away from clutches of sword cult. My state too was not ruled by any Muslim rulers but the imprints of their sheer inhumanity can be seen as desecrated Hindus places all over the country. 

One cult has roughly depopulated 60-80 million during that invasion spree. Hence muster courage to call spade a spade rather hiding behind communism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sankranti

utraash said:


> So don't equate brutality perpetrated by those, your ancestors were lucky enough to be far away from clutches of sword cult. My state too was not ruled by any Muslim rulers but the imprints of their sheer inhumanity can be seen as desecrated Hindus places all over the country.
> 
> One cult has roughly depopulated 60-80 million during that invasion spree. Hence muster courage to call spade a spade rather hiding behind communism.



His ancestors were either thrown out of Persian empire for siding with the invading Roman empire because of their religion or they converted to find favor with the British and sucked up to the british and against fellow Mallu Hindus. 

If I were you, I would not place too much trust on his words.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

bhimram said:


> What makes the whole thing so sad is that no one from his own fraternity stood with him.
> No one from rNDtv to all presstitutes to Arun Shourie's of India went after the people who murdered this journalist.
> No one felt sympathy for him. There were no morchas like they took out when Akhlaq was killed after stealing a cow.
> 
> Incidents like these confirm my belief that the so called secular parties are the bane of India. I will never vote for these parties in my life come what may. It does not matter to me whether BJP performs or not, my hatred for these parties is to such an extent that nothing they say or do will ever matter to me as a Hindu.
> I will never ever believe them.
> And I will make sure those I come in contact with me know how I feel about them and why.


Media and good for nothing self proclaimed intellectuals are the real establishment.Voice of common people against them is the real dissent.


----------



## IndoCarib

*For Post About 1 Crore 'Bounty' On Yogi Adityanath, 3 Charged In UP*

One of them, Sushil Yadav, allegedly posted an objectionable photo of Yogi Adityanath on his Facebook page last week. One of the comments below the post talked about a one-crore reward for anyone who would shoot the saffron-robed Chief Minister.

A leader of the ruling BJP, Raj Pal Singh, has called it a "conspiracy to kill the Chief Minister", and demanded legal action against the three.

*Unconfirmed reports suggest that two of the accused are local workers of former Chief Minister Akhilesh Yadav's Samajwadi Party, which lost power in Uttar Pradesh in March.*

In his complaint to the police, Mr Singh said he was in the court complex on Sunday when he saw the photo-shopped image on his mobile phone. 

The picture, he said, was liked by Sunil Yadav and Syed Rahman Ilyas.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/for-...3-charged-in-up-1711830?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

@Infinity Don't waste your time with RSS IT Coolies. They eat the shit of Golwalkar, Savarkar company (RSS). You can easily observe that they all post in a coordinated way. They are the Sanghi mofos. Filled with hatred for Christians and Muslims. They are the biggest threat India is facing now. Doesn't worth your time. These Gobar Sanghis, excited and blinded in their Hindutva Utopia built on lies and lies only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> @Infinity Don't waste your time with RSS IT Coolies. They eat the shit of Golwalkar, Savarkar company (RSS). You can easily observe that they all post in a coordinated way. They are the Sanghi mofos. Filled with hatred for Christians and Muslims. They are the biggest threat India is facing now. Doesn't worth your time. These Gobar Sanghis, excited and blinded in their Hindutva Utopia built on lies and lies only.



Harps on secularism and democracy, while secretly praying for Sonia's Vatican rule. Seen enough of mofo liberals like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bhimram

takeiteasy said:


> @Infinity Don't waste your time with RSS IT Coolies. They eat the shit of Golwalkar, Savarkar company (RSS).



The buttHurt is pretty awesome. 
Don't worry, this continues insult of Hindus by your lot is not going down well with us Hindus.
We will keep increasing the buttHurt of your kind.
Mark it here, U will never come to power again in India.
It will be either BJP or another Hindu party but not your kind.

CRY CRY CRY SOME MORE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

sankranti said:


> LOL... that did not stop your christian brothers to pledge their loyalty to the christian Portuguese crown when Vaco Da Gama landed in Kerala
> 
> Here you are shamelessly boasting about your Hindu king.
> 
> Your Bishop Mar Jacob , offered his 25,000 warriors to the Portuguese crown to wage a holy war on your Hindu king and expand Christianity in India
> 
> 
> This is what your fellow Christians do in Manipur,
> 
> http://zeenews.india.com/india/shiv...dia-myanmar-international-border-1990981.html
> 
> mphal: An incident of attack on a Hindu temple was reported on Wednesday.
> 
> This Hindu temple on the Indian side of the India-Myanmar International Border was attacked on Wednesday, causing concern among local officials and people.
> 
> It's the second largest temple in the Northeast -- and popularly known as Shiva temple.


HAHA .................I was waiting for your response Lol........
Poor Cow Dung Sanghis with Peanut Brain.....................
First decide whether Christians were there before Portuguese came (did Shakha teach so)or Kerala Hindus got converted to Christianity after Portuguese................
Then some class of Geography+ History.............I am from Tranvancore............Portuguese came to Kochi ..........
Again Some GK for Peanut brained Sanghi...........Manipur is Hindu Dominant State
I have some news for you 
*Mizoram greets Rajnath Singh with a beef-eating party*
TNN | Updated: Jun 13, 2017, 04.40 PM IST
*Highlights*

A large number of people lined up to eat beef curry at ‘Beef Ban bashing Banquet’ on Monday
The timing of the protest coincided with Union home minister Rajnath Singh’s maiden visit to the Manipur





(File photo)
AIZAWL: Protesting against the Centre's recent notification banning sale of cattle for slaughter, a large number of people lined up to eat beef curry at 'Beef Ban bashing Banquet' at Vanapa Hall in the heart of the city.

The timing of the protest coincided with Union home minister Rajnath Singh's maiden visit to the Manipur to chair a meeting to discuss international border security issues with the four northeastern states that share borders with Myanmar.
*Top Comment*
You cannot force convulated ideology of a section of hindu on rest of india, those who dont eat beef shud be respected too, but that does not mean u shove down that ideology on majority of the popula... Read MoreSanjoy Das

Braving heavy rains, more than a thousand people gathered and expressed their anger at what they called the Centre's attempt to "restrict" what they want to eat. Said Remruata Varte of social network group 'Zolife', which organized the symbolic protest, "The people of Mizoram showed to the world that they do not want their right to choose what they eat to be curtailed."

Beef is a part of the staple diet for most of the Christiandominated states in the northeast, and the Centre's 'beef ban' has been unanimously opposed in the region. Meghalaya, which has 81% of its population consuming the meat, according to data released by the NSSO in 2015, also saw a 'beef eating protest' organised by two former BJP leaders on Saturday.



sankranti said:


> His ancestors were either thrown out of Persian empire for siding with the invading Roman empire because of their religion or they converted to find favor with the British and sucked up to the british and against fellow Mallu Hindus.
> 
> If I were you, I would not place too much trust on his words.


Take some Classes of History Rather than igniting your brain with Gau-Mutra..............
Travancore was never Under British or Muslims................
whole of India Knows how your gay leaders of Hindu Mahasabha...........licked Britishers



sankranti said:


> You have No Idea.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...e-for-women/story-7YfiA5Q15BqSR9KSoZmEeM.html
> 
> *God’s own country Kerala unsafe for women, 3-fold increase in rapes in 9 years
> 
> http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...-women-are-unsafe-in-their-homes-1522144.html
> 
> Kadakkal horror: Kerala Women's Commission tells even aged women are unsafe in their homes*


HAHA again sanghis with Cowdung brain live in Utopia(Ram Rajya) that Cowbelt is much safer than Kerala and any developed Nation.....................
* Kerala Shows the Way ( (Part 4) *
* Janamaithri Suraksha Project, Kerala’s community policing programme, is profiled in this segment. It is an example of how the police and public can be friends and work together to reduce crime. Former Director General of Police of Kerala Jacob Punoose talks about how Kerala went about implementing this programme. It was made mandatory for police officers to register FIRs, which increased the public’s faith in the police. For this model to be successful, however, both the police and the public must be empowered. At the close of this segment, Aamir applauds the work of Suresh Khopade, who set up mohalla committees in the communally-sensitive Bhiwandi town of Maharashta that ensured collaboration of the people and the police in maintaining law and order. As a result, Bhiwandi was untouched by the riots that rocked Mumbai in 1992-93. This work was also carried forward by Khopade’s successor, Gulabrao Pol. *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

Infinity said:


> HAHA .................I was waiting for your response Lol........
> Poor Cow Dung Sanghis with Peanut Brain.....................
> First decide whether Christians were there before Portuguese came (did Shakha teach so)or Kerala Hindus got converted to Christianity after Portuguese................
> Then some class of Geography+ History.............I am from Tranvancore............Portuguese came to Kochi ..........
> Again Some GK for Peanut brained Sanghi...........Manipur is Hindu Dominant State
> I have some news for you
> *Mizoram greets Rajnath Singh with a beef-eating party*
> TNN | Updated: Jun 13, 2017, 04.40 PM IST
> *Highlights*
> 
> A large number of people lined up to eat beef curry at ‘Beef Ban bashing Banquet’ on Monday
> The timing of the protest coincided with Union home minister Rajnath Singh’s maiden visit to the Manipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (File photo)
> AIZAWL: Protesting against the Centre's recent notification banning sale of cattle for slaughter, a large number of people lined up to eat beef curry at 'Beef Ban bashing Banquet' at Vanapa Hall in the heart of the city.
> 
> The timing of the protest coincided with Union home minister Rajnath Singh's maiden visit to the Manipur to chair a meeting to discuss international border security issues with the four northeastern states that share borders with Myanmar.
> *Top Comment*
> You cannot force convulated ideology of a section of hindu on rest of india, those who dont eat beef shud be respected too, but that does not mean u shove down that ideology on majority of the popula... Read MoreSanjoy Das
> 
> Braving heavy rains, more than a thousand people gathered and expressed their anger at what they called the Centre's attempt to "restrict" what they want to eat. Said Remruata Varte of social network group 'Zolife', which organized the symbolic protest, "The people of Mizoram showed to the world that they do not want their right to choose what they eat to be curtailed."
> 
> Beef is a part of the staple diet for most of the Christiandominated states in the northeast, and the Centre's 'beef ban' has been unanimously opposed in the region. Meghalaya, which has 81% of its population consuming the meat, according to data released by the NSSO in 2015, also saw a 'beef eating protest' organised by two former BJP leaders on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Take some Classes of History Rather than igniting your brain with Gau-Mutra..............
> Travancore was never Under British or Muslims................
> whole of India Knows how your gay leaders of Hindu Mahasabha...........licked Britishers
> 
> 
> HAHA again sanghis with Cowdung brain live in Utopia(Ram Rajya) that Cowbelt is much safer than Kerala and any developed Nation.....................
> * Kerala Shows the Way ( (Part 4) *
> * Janamaithri Suraksha Project, Kerala’s community policing programme, is profiled in this segment. It is an example of how the police and public can be friends and work together to reduce crime. Former Director General of Police of Kerala Jacob Punoose talks about how Kerala went about implementing this programme. It was made mandatory for police officers to register FIRs, which increased the public’s faith in the police. For this model to be successful, however, both the police and the public must be empowered. At the close of this segment, Aamir applauds the work of Suresh Khopade, who set up mohalla committees in the communally-sensitive Bhiwandi town of Maharashta that ensured collaboration of the people and the police in maintaining law and order. As a result, Bhiwandi was untouched by the riots that rocked Mumbai in 1992-93. This work was also carried forward by Khopade’s successor, Gulabrao Pol. *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lol Check your post ,You talked about Manipur and posted an incident from Mizoram and mizoram is a x'ian dominated state 87% ,are you trying to became a mallu Goebbles ? ...What he posted about X'ian preist is true ,that priest requested Portuguese king and offered help to defeat Hindus who offered them asylum here ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

takeiteasy said:


> @Infinity Don't waste your time with RSS IT Coolies. They eat the shit of Golwalkar, Savarkar company (RSS). You can easily observe that they all post in a coordinated way. They are the Sanghi mofos. Filled with hatred for Christians and Muslims. They are the biggest threat India is facing now. Doesn't worth your time. These Gobar Sanghis, excited and blinded in their Hindutva Utopia built on lies and lies only.





IndoCarib said:


> Harps on secularism and democracy, while secretly praying for Sonia's Vatican rule. Seen enough of mofo liberals like you.





bhimram said:


> The buttHurt is pretty awesome.
> Don't worry, this continues insult of Hindus by your lot is not going down well with us Hindus.
> We will keep increasing the buttHurt of your kind.
> Mark it here, U will never come to power again in India.
> It will be either BJP or another Hindu party but not your kind.
> 
> CRY CRY CRY SOME MORE


 Bro...I am sorry that these Sanghis have turend me into a Troll.............But that is the Language the understand
To all by Gobbar Sanghis....................See how your brothers are Licking white Christian's ***.................

*Hindu Sena to celebrate 71st birthday of Donald Trump, the ‘saviour of humanity’*
*The right-wing organisation held a similar celebration on the US President's birthday last year. The event will begin with a "raj tilak" ceremony and it cut a cake weighing 7 kg and 100 grams.*

By: Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Published:June 13, 2017 8:47 pm



Members of Hindu Sena, a right wing Hindu group, celebrate Donald Trump’s birthday in New Delhi last year (REUTERS photo)
A little-known outfit called the Hindu Sena that calls US President Donald Trump the “saviour of humanity” will celebrate his 71st birthday with much fanfare on Wednesday at Jantar Mantar in New Delhi. The right-wing organisation held a similar celebration on the US President’s birthday last year. The event will begin with a “raj tilak” ceremony followed by cutting of a cake weighing 7 kg and 100 grams.

“Donald Trump is my hero; we will celebrate his birthday with much fanfare and pray for his long life. A cake weighing 7 kg and 100 grams will be cut in the function signifying his 71st birthday,” Vishnu Gupta, President of Hindu Sena, told indianexpress.com. He also said the event will also have a “photo exhibition’ of Trump, featuring the US President’s pictures since his childhood.




The Hindu Sena invited people to attend the programme by sharing the poster of the event on WhatsApp and on other social media platforms.
Commenting on the upcoming Modi-Trump meeting in White House, Gupta said he was carrying many hopes from the meeting. “I have lot of hopes from the Modi-Trump meeting. I am sure both the nations will benefit from the meeting,” Gupta said. Talking abut the rising unemployment, Gupta urged Prime Minister Modi to increase employment rates within the country, so that people don’t migrate to other countries in search of jobs.

Last year, the outfit made headlines after organising a “havan” after Trump’s victory. Members of the group say they are inspired by the US President’s hard stand against the Islamic terror.



Marxist said:


> Lol Check your post ,You talked about Manipur and posted an incident from Mizoram and mizoram is a x'ian dominated state 87% ,are you trying to became a mallu Goebbles ? ...What he posted about X'ian preist is true ,that priest requested Portuguese king and offered help to defeat Hindus who offered them asylum here ...


Now you agree that Christians were there in Kerala before Portuguese came to Kerala............But Sangh teach otherwise............But i am not interested



sankranti said:


> How about Alcoholism in Kerala ?
> 
> Or how UNSAFE Kerala is for WOmen ?


LOL...............Alcohol is not Haram in Hinduism & Christianity
MP,followed by UP,Delhi,Haryana,Chattigarh,Jharkhand and Gujarat are more safe for women


----------



## Marxist

Infinity said:


> Now you agree that Christians were there in Kerala before Portuguese came to Kerala............But Sangh teach otherwise............But i am not interested
> 
> 
> LOL...............Alcohol is not Haram in Hinduism & Christianity



where did I claimed no x'ians before Gama ? Massive conversions happned after portugese and other colonial europians arrival thats a fact and who told you there sangh teaches there was no Christians before Portuguese ? ...the bitter fact is you cannot hide treachery of Mar Jacob (his letter is part of your church's history) by blaming sangh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

I am happy to note that the fightback against the Sangh and its soldiers has started in real earnest in our country within the space of 3 years of this government.

The groundswell will only increase in the days to come as they alienate more than they polarize.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> Lol Check your post ,You talked about Manipur and posted an incident from Mizoram and mizoram is a x'ian dominated state 87% ,are you trying to became a mallu Goebbles ? ...What he posted about X'ian preist is true ,that priest requested Portuguese king and offered help to defeat Hindus who offered them asylum here ...


Their ancestors sold their soul for 10 rs and accepted the white mans religion ... Their color is Black and brown like us But they are Bitches of White men...

I have seen their women who go work in Europe elope with White men and return with them and exhibit the White Man in church and Church festivals as prized gift... Their brothers and fathers are so proud of these girls...

Now these sold souls are showing themselves to be face of Kerala...

Temple, Tilak and Thread represents Kerala ... Guruvayur, Shabarimala and Padmanabhaswamy are where Soul of Kerala Lies ...

Proud Hindus of Kerala , Kashmir , UP or Maharahstra we are one and we will unite across India to reclaim what is ours... And expel these White mans Slaves like we expelled their Masters 70 years back...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

Commie morons call others intolerant and go around abusing others but start jumping up and down like a cat on a hot tin roof when somebody criticize their weird ways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhimram

padamchen said:


> I am happy to note that the fightback against the Sangh and its soldiers has started in real earnest in our country within the space of 3 years of this government.
> 
> The groundswell will only increase in the days to come as they alienate more than they polarize.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Actually, it's the other way around.

Wait for the tsunami in Kerala. Until then you will keep pretending that Hindus are not rising.

The proof if anyone want to see is how quickly Congress removed the people involved in cutting the cows head.

The reality today is that Hindus have realized the power of voting enblock. Now watch the fun when all national parties start licking boots of Hindus for votes.
No one cares about Muslims & Christians anymore. They matter in few states and those states have very less electoral significance nationally.

Whether you want it or not, Hindu rashtra is already here and there is nothing you can do!


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> Their ancestors sold their soul for 10 rs and accepted the white mans religion ... Their color is Black and brown like us But they are Bitches of White men...
> 
> I have seen their women who go work in Europe elope with White men and return with them and exhibit the White Man in church and Church festivals as prized gift... Their brothers and fathers are so proud of these girls...
> 
> Now these sold souls are showing themselves to be face of Kerala...
> 
> Temple, Tilak and Thread represents Kerala ... Guruvayur, Shabarimala and Padmanabhaswamy are where Soul of Kerala Lies ...
> 
> Proud Hindus of Kerala , Kashmir , UP or Maharahstra we are one and we will unite across India to reclaim what is ours... And expel these White mans Slaves like we expelled their Masters 70 years back...



They know that, thats why they are desperately trying to divide Hindus by Aryan vs Dravidian, North vs South, Upper caste vs Lower Castes ...This is not limited to this Forum or social media,they are very active on ground also



Fireurimagination said:


> Commie morons call others intolerant and go around abusing others but start jumping up and down like a cat on a hot tin roof when somebody criticize their weird ways



These people are not Communists nor they love communists ,These people ousted first communist Govt in kerala through CIA funded "VimochanaSamaram" ...Now they back Communists mainly because they Kill/Attack BJP RSS people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhimram

Marxist said:


> They know that, thats why they are desperately trying to divide Hindus by Aryan vs Dravidian, North vs South, Upper caste vs Lower Castes ...This is not limited to this Forum or social media,they are very active on ground also



These bozos have no idea.
I could direct them to some Hindu groups online, which are chained together and have millions of Hindus.
The Shock they are going to get in the next decade or so would be worth watching. 

I never thought in my life time a Hindu revolution would happen. BUt what's happening is even better. The rise of Social media networks is playing right into the hands of Hindus, forming opinions with concrete actionables on the ground being delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

Fireurimagination said:


> Commie morons call others intolerant and go around abusing others but start jumping up and down like a cat on a hot tin roof when somebody criticize their weird ways


Sanghi are the most tolerant people on earth...............they follow the path of Ahimsa................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Infinity said:


> Sanghi are the most tolerant people on earth...............they follow the path of Ahimsa................



I don't know about Sanghis but Hindus are surely the most tolerant people on earth. Followers of Abrahamic religions that shout intolerance-intolerance at the drop of the hat should first have a look at basic tenants of their religions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

Marxist said:


> They know that, thats why they are desperately trying to divide Hindus by Aryan vs Dravidian, North vs South, Upper caste vs Lower Castes ...This is not limited to this Forum or social media,they are very active on ground also
> 
> 
> 
> These people are not Communists nor they love communists ,These people ousted first communist Govt in kerala through CIA funded "VimochanaSamaram" ...Now they back Communists mainly because they Kill/Attack BJP RSS people


Please don't Preach Socialism or Communism to me...................
VimochanaSamaram was the handy work of Upper Caste +Church.................They were displaced from their lands and monopoly over society
why did #AlavalathiShaji went to meet Bishops.............
Now you want to Blame Communist for DravidaNadu coined by Periyar............
every action their is an equal and opposite reaction.............



Fireurimagination said:


> I don't know about Sanghis but Hindus are surely the most tolerant people on earth. Followers of Abrahamic religions that shout intolerance-intolerance at the drop of the hat should first have a look at basic tenants of their religions.


Non of the Religion can claim tolerance
Yeah Hindus were very Tolerant toward their fellow Hindus
that they were discriminated in name of caste for thousands of years.................
Caste in Hinduism is Handy work of Mugals and British...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Infinity said:


> Non of the Religion can claim tolerance
> Yeah Hindus were very Tolerant toward their fellow Hindus
> that they were discriminated in name of caste for thousands of years.................
> Caste in Hinduism is Handy work of Mugals and British...................



You guys slaughtered a calf on the road and have the audacity to talk about tolerance. Hindus may have caste system and other ills but 'Hinduism' doesn't teach us to hate other faiths. 2000 year old cults are being abandoned by it's creators, around 25% of US/UK/Australia recognize themselves as Atheists. And here you are jumping up and down, I believe you know the saying 'Chai se jyaada ketli garam'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Infinity said:


> Please don't Preach Socialism or Communism to me...................
> VimochanaSamaram was the handy work of Upper Caste +Church.................They were displaced from their lands and monopoly over society
> why did #AlavalathiShaji went to meet Bishops.............
> Now you want to Blame Communist for DravidaNadu coined by Periyar............
> every action their is an equal and opposite reaction.............
> 
> 
> Non of the Religion can claim tolerance
> Yeah Hindus were very Tolerant toward their fellow Hindus
> that they were discriminated in name of caste for thousands of years.................
> Caste in Hinduism is Handy work of Mugals and British...................



it was a christuan movement and Mannam Supported it (even ezhavas like Shankar also supported it) your brethren in "Ankamali kallara" wont forgive you for such comments ,if you talking about Amit shah what is wrong in visiting leaders of 18% population ,BJP dont have any political Untouchability towards any group
Dont be Naive We all know a commie bastard from kerala was behind Dravidanadu trend in Social media ,Yes every action including your ancestral ones action will get suitable reaction in coming decades

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

sankranti said:


> You have No Idea.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...e-for-women/story-7YfiA5Q15BqSR9KSoZmEeM.html
> 
> *God’s own country Kerala unsafe for women, 3-fold increase in rapes in 9 years
> 
> http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...-women-are-unsafe-in-their-homes-1522144.html
> 
> Kadakkal horror: Kerala Women's Commission tells even aged women are unsafe in their homes*



When you have bad government in place who themselves are rapist, this happens. You need somebody liike Modi or Yogi to deal with these sort of People.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

bhimram said:


> These bozos have no idea.
> I could direct them to some Hindu groups online, which are chained together and have millions of Hindus.
> The Shock they are going to get in the next decade or so would be worth watching.
> 
> I never thought in my life time a Hindu revolution would happen. BUt what's happening is even better. The rise of Social media networks is playing right into the hands of Hindus, forming opinions with concrete actionables on the ground being delivered.



They think every one is gullible like their ancestors who converted for Milk powder and wheat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

I don't see the big deal in the cow calf being slaughtered on the road. Or what the fuss is about.

Our women are raped on the road.

We defecate on the road.

We urinate on the road.

We spit on the road.

We kill on the road.

Do you know the number of Indians who get hacked to death in broad daylight in big cities on our roads? With other humans, including police, looking on?

Even taking videos on smartphones?

What makes the calf special? At least (I hope) someone got to eat some tender meat. What we normally get is 7-8 year old toughened beef most times.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> They know that, thats why they are desperately trying to divide Hindus by Aryan vs Dravidian, North vs South, Upper caste vs Lower Castes ...This is not limited to this Forum or social media,they are very active on ground also
> 
> 
> 
> These people are not Communists nor they love communists ,These people ousted first communist Govt in kerala through CIA funded "VimochanaSamaram" ...Now they back Communists mainly because they Kill/Attack BJP RSS people


I second that ... They are neither Communist nor Secular or Nationalist ... They are like Parasites who infest the body diseased by Secularism and Communism ... 

These worms just wants to change the ecology of the country to which it suits them... Hindus should leave morality and show no Mercy in crushing these maggots ... Perfect example is Kerala where when we become little weak they increase the attack...

When they go work in other states like Gujarat and Maharashtra they turn into messengers of peace their Churches call Top RSS , BJP and VHP Leaders and Kiss the feet of Sanghis... If you guys know the culprit who killed the cow during beef protest in Kerala were Christians Youths ... 

Hindus must open their eyes and Identify these Chameleons... Show no mercy , no humanity ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marxist

Nair saab said:


> I second that ... They are neither Communist nor Secular or Nationalist ... They are like Parasites who infest the body diseased by Secularism and Communism ...
> 
> These worms just wants to change the ecology of the country to which it suits them... Hindus should leave morality and show no Mercy in crushing these maggots ... Perfect example is Kerala where when we become little weak they increase the attack...
> 
> When they go work in other states like Gujarat and Maharashtra they turn into messengers of peace their Churches call Top RSS , BJP and VHP Leaders and Kiss the feet of Sanghis... If you guys know the culprit who killed the cow during beef protest in Kerala were Christians Youths ...
> 
> Hindus must open their eyes and Identify these Chameleons... Show no mercy , no humanity ...



They know the game and are masters of deception ,They know how to act when numbers are low and How to act when they got numbers ,Reason for our weakness is Cowardice and many kerala Hindus still think it is secularism that give them daily bread and butter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

padamchen said:


> I don't see the big deal in the cow calf being slaughtered on the road. Or what the fuss is about.
> 
> Our women are raped on the road.
> 
> We defecate on the road.
> 
> We urinate on the road.
> 
> We spit on the road.
> 
> We kill on the road.
> 
> Do you know the number of Indians who get hacked to death in broad daylight in big cities on our roads? With other humans, including police, looking on?
> 
> Even taking videos on smartphones?
> 
> What makes the calf special? At least (I hope) someone got to eat some tender meat. What we normally get is 7-8 year old toughened beef most times.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



If I make my own religion tomorrow in which eating human meat won't be forbidden and then slaughter you or your loved one on the street saying I hope someone gets to eat some tender meat. I hope that won't be a big deal either. How is slaughtering a calf different than raping a 5 year old girl? The rapist is also exercising his power for his sensory pleasures, just like you guys do? Irony is after slaughtering a mute animal on the road, you guys talk about how your religion is about love, peace, compassion. Real dumb you guys are!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nair saab

Marxist said:


> They know the game and are masters of deception ,They know how to act when numbers are low and How to act when they got numbers ,Reason for our weakness is Cowardice and many kerala Hindus still think it is secularism that give them daily bread and butter


Hindus are not Coward ... They try to be Moral and get drowned in Emotions... We must play ruthless ... RSS must first Target the Christian Youth who Slaughtered the cow on Street...

Set an Example which will make them shiver even as when they think of Hurting Hindus ... These Christian Holes never try to mess with Muslim doing Pork Festival in streets of Kerala ... They fear for their life... Make the feel the same...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Infinity

Marxist said:


> it was a christuan movement and Mannam Supported it (even ezhavas like Shankar also supported it) ,it is not Hindu in Ankamali kallara ,if you talking about Amit shah what is wrong in visiting leaders of 18% population ,BJP dont have any political Untouchability towards any group
> Dont be Naive We all know a commie bastard from kerala was behind Dravidanadu trend in Social media ,Yes every action including your ancestral ones action will get suitable reaction in coming decades


All upper Caste + Church were against communist..........
Shankar was rather a Congress leader.............How could he represent entire Ezhavas........
Don't appease minorities for their votes.................
Who ever started the #dravidanadu............it was trending on twitter ............
I don't know about my ancestral actions but i know how to give suitable reaction to Chanaka Sanghis................
Poor Gobbar Sabghis are in Dilemma ............whether to support their Wahabi Sanghi from UP & Gujarat in Beef Ban.............
They promise to give Halal Beef to Muslims in Mallapuram................
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...e-promises-halal-beef-in-malappuram-poll.html


----------



## Infinity

Marxist said:


> They think every one is gullible like their ancestors who converted for Milk powder and wheat


 May be my Acestors were poor Dalits...............



Fireurimagination said:


> If I make my own religion tomorrow in which eating human meat won't be forbidden and then slaughter you or your loved one on the street saying I hope someone gets to eat some tender meat. I hope that won't be a big deal either. How is slaughtering a calf different than raping a 5 year old girl? The rapist is also exercising his power for his sensory pleasures, just like you guys do? Irony is after slaughtering a mute animal on the road, you guys talk about how your religion is about love, peace, compassion. Real dumb you guys are!


Hoho Calm down boy...............
I don't support the Actions of some miscreants to slaughter calf on Road...........
But Cow slaughter is allowed in Kerala...............and we all irrespective of religion eat beef...........


----------



## noksss

Guys more than 2 pages are wasted arguing with a Commie Intellectual. Ignore him and keep the thread productive
@Nilgiri @Nair saab @Marxist @MULUBJA @IndoCarib

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## padamchen

Fireurimagination said:


> If I make my own religion tomorrow in which eating human meat won't be forbidden and then slaughter you or your loved one on the street saying I hope someone gets to eat some tender meat. I hope that won't be a big deal either. How is slaughtering a calf different than raping a 5 year old girl? The rapist is also exercising his power for his sensory pleasures, just like you guys do? Irony is after slaughtering a mute animal on the road, you guys talk about how your religion is about love, peace, compassion. Real dumb you guys are!



A calf is tender beef for me.

A 5 year old girl is someone's child.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

padamchen said:


> I don't see the big deal in the cow calf being slaughtered on the road. Or what the fuss is about.


 Sanghis please Ban Cricket.........
Please Google following........
1)What is Cricket Ball made of.......
2)How is Sugar Whiten.....
3)Gelatin used in Capsule made of.....
4)The Silver Leaf or Varak used in North Indian sweets made of..........
5) Leather Belt,Shoes,Purse etc
For Kerala Sanghis..............
Stop using Musical Instruments made of Cow Leather in Temples...............


----------



## Fireurimagination

On a lighter note
Congress member praises ‘Pappu’, fired

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

*A senior *Congress* member from *Uttar Pradesh* has been removed from all party positions for purportedly referring to Congress vice president *Rahul Gandhi* as "*Pappu*", repeatedly, in a social media message  

The message sought to heap praise on Rahul for "putting the interest of the nation before his own". But it said: "Pappu could have joined hands with Adani, Ambani and Mallya but he did not do that. Pappu could have been a minister or even the Prime Minister, but he did not go down that road. Instead, he put his life on the line by going to Mandsaur." *

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-praises-pappu-fired/articleshow/59135262.cms

Wow at the tolerance congress preaches others


----------



## Infinity

Marxist said:


> Shankar was also SNDP yogam leader ,if NSS leader Mannams support can be dubbed as upper caste support why you are silent on Shankar ?
> it is not difficult to trend on twitter ,comrade nambiar or comrade crusader or comrade jehadi is only good in that ...lol we know your befitting reply on Graham staines became thandoori Staines and Kandhamal etc
> 
> 
> 
> He is not a commie Intellectual ,just another rabid x'ian trying to paint Hindus as evil



Buthurt mannuvadi cowdung sanghi..................Upper Caste 
I am not going to be intimated by your shit..............
You speak about fucking tolerant religion of your and support burning and killing an unarmed human being.......
Better deal with us in Kannur...............upper caste rabid stooges who want to bring Manusimiriti in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Marxist said:


> Shankar was also SNDP yogam leader ,if NSS leader Mannams support can be dubbed as upper caste support why you are silent on Shankar ?
> it is not difficult to trend on twitter ,comrade nambiar or comrade crusader or comrade jehadi is only good in that ...lol we know your befitting reply on Graham staines became thandoori Staines and Kandhamal etc
> 
> 
> 
> He is not a commie Intellectual ,just another rabid x'ian trying to paint Hindus as evil



Dude its definitely a sarcasm if I refer an Indian Commie as Intellectual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Infinity said:


> Buthurt mannuvadi cowdung sanghi..................Upper Caste
> I am not going to be intimated by your shit..............
> You speak about fucking tolerant religion of your and support burning and killing an unarmed human being.......
> Better deal with us in Kannur...............upper caste rabid stooges who want to bring Manusimiriti in India



Lol so x'ians are behind kannur killings ,in my knowledge most of the victims in both sides are Hindus and that is the reason u want to "deal in kannur" and about staines he mocked hinduism and was part of conversion mafia I dont see such people as Humans ....Desperately trying to make any one who support Hindutva as an upper caste ,Manuvadi



noksss said:


> Dude its definitely a sarcasm if I refer an Indian Commie as Intellectual



oops I was surprised to see you called Insanity an intellectual

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity

noksss said:


> Dude its definitely a sarcasm if I refer an Indian Commie as Intellectual


Hope the Intellectual Kerala Sanghis too Follow this to bring gender equation in favour of Men
*RSS wing has prescription for fair, tall ‘customised’ babies*
*The project claims to have ensured the delivery of 450 “customised babies” so far, and its target is to have a Garbh Vigyan Anusandhan Kendra, a facilitation centre, in every state by 2020. *
23.1K

Written by Ashutosh Bhardwaj | New Delhi | Updated: May 7, 2017 4:49 am









Representational Image/Thinkstock
THREE MONTHS of “shuddhikaran (purification)” for parents, intercourse at a time decided by planetary configurations, complete abstinence after the baby is conceived, and procedural and dietary regulations.

According to the Garbh Vigyan Sanskar project of the RSS’s health wing Arogya Bharati, this is what is needed for a woman to deliver an “uttam santati” — a perfect, “customised child”.

Speaking to The Sunday Express, top office-bearers associated with this ambitious programme said it was launched in Gujarat over a decade ago, and taken up at the national level in 2015. Today, the project, assisted by the Sangh’s education wing Vidya Bharati, has around 10 branches in Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh, with more units to come up soon in Uttar Pradesh and West Bengal.

“Our main objective is to make a samarth Bharat (strong India) through uttam santati. Our target is to have thousands of such babies by 2020,” said Dr Karishma Mohandas Narwani, national convener of the project.

According to the office-bearers, the project was inspired by Germany, which they claimed had “resurrected itself by having such signature children through Ayurvedic practices within two decades after World War II”.

“The parents may have lower IQ, with a poor educational background, but their baby can be extremely bright. If the proper procedure is followed, babies of dark-skinned parents with lesser height can have fair complexion and grow taller,” said Dr Hitesh Jani, national convener, Arogya Bharati.

Jani, a veteran RSS swayamsevak who also heads the panchkarma department at Gujarat Ayurved University in Jamnagar, said the procedure to get an “uttam santati or a customised child is mentioned in the (Hindu) shastras”.

The project claims to have ensured the delivery of 450 “customised babies” so far, and its target is to have a Garbh Vigyan Anusandhan Kendra, a facilitation centre, in every state by 2020.

According to Narwani, Arogya Bharati has held several seminars and counselling sessions on Garbh Vigyan Sanskar in Delhi and Mumbai, and smaller cities such as Udupi in Karnataka, Kasaragod in Kerala, and Visakhapatnam and Vijayawada in Andhra Pradesh.

The next counselling sessions were scheduled to be held in Kolkata over the weekend, followed by Rohtak and Gurgaon in Haryana, she said.

Narwani claimed that the project “is not an intervention in the natural process” but based on the principles of Ayurveda.

“Ayurveda has all the details about how we can get the desired physical and mental qualities of babies. IQ is developed during the sixth month of pregnancy. If the mother undergoes specific procedures, like what to eat, listen and read, the desired IQ can be achieved. Thus, we can get a desired, customised baby,” she said.

The office-bearers claimed that this procedure “repairs genes” by ensuring that genetic defects are not passed on to babies.

Dr Ashok Kumar Varshney, an RSS pracharak for over 30 years and national organising secretary of Arogya Bharati, said that apart from the university in Jamnagar, two other institutions have incorporated Garbh Vigyan Sanskar in their curriculum: Children’s University in Gandhinagar and Atal Bihari Vajpayee Hindi University in Bhopal.

Varshney said the project was inspired by the advice a senior RSS ideologue received over 40 years ago in Germany.

“He was told that it was due to a woman called ‘Mother of Germany’. When he met her and asked about this resurrection, she told him, ‘you have come from India, have you not heard of Abhimanyu (the son of Arjuna in the epic Mahabharata)?’ She told him that the new generation in Germany was born through Garbh Sanskar and that is why the country is so developed,” said Varshney.

In the Mahabharata, Abhimanyu is described as having learnt the art of breaking the “chakravyuh” (a circular trap) inside the womb of his mother as his father narrated the method.

“The shastras prescribe a specific time to have intercourse for pregnancy. Doctors tell couples when they should become intimate on the basis of their horoscope and planetary configurations… Once the baby is conceived, you cannot have intimacy. It is suicidal for the mother and the baby,” claimed Varshney.

Narwani and Jani hold Bachelor’s degrees in ayurveda, medicine and surgery, and Varshney obtained a PhD in biochemistry from Allahabad University in 1986.

According to Jani, the project is conducted in two parts — before and after pregnancy. “The first part involves ‘nadi shuddhi’ (purification of energy channels) and ‘deh shuddhi’ (purification of body) for 90 days. During this period, we purify the male’s sperm and the female’s egg. The new egg and sperm thus developed will not have genetic defects,” he claimed.

After the baby is conceived, he said, stress is placed on “proper food” for the mother during pregnancy.

“Calcium is required in the third month when bones develop; therefore, she should take milk and related products. Brain is developed in the fifth month, hence ghee is required. When eyes develop during the sixth or seventh month, she needs vitamin A,” Varshney said.

But that’s not all. “If the mother chants shlokas and mantras, it helps in the mental growth of the baby… if she leads such a life, there will be no labour pain and the baby will gain up to 300g more weight.


----------



## padamchen

Infinity said:


> Hope the Intellectual Kerala Sanghis too Follow this to bring gender equation in favour of Men
> *RSS wing has prescription for fair, tall ‘customised’ babies*
> *The project claims to have ensured the delivery of 450 “customised babies” so far, and its target is to have a Garbh Vigyan Anusandhan Kendra, a facilitation centre, in every state by 2020. *
> 23.1K
> 
> Written by Ashutosh Bhardwaj | New Delhi | Updated: May 7, 2017 4:49 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Representational Image/Thinkstock
> THREE MONTHS of “shuddhikaran (purification)” for parents, intercourse at a time decided by planetary configurations, complete abstinence after the baby is conceived, and procedural and dietary regulations.
> 
> According to the Garbh Vigyan Sanskar project of the RSS’s health wing Arogya Bharati, this is what is needed for a woman to deliver an “uttam santati” — a perfect, “customised child”.
> 
> Speaking to The Sunday Express, top office-bearers associated with this ambitious programme said it was launched in Gujarat over a decade ago, and taken up at the national level in 2015. Today, the project, assisted by the Sangh’s education wing Vidya Bharati, has around 10 branches in Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh, with more units to come up soon in Uttar Pradesh and West Bengal.
> 
> “Our main objective is to make a samarth Bharat (strong India) through uttam santati. Our target is to have thousands of such babies by 2020,” said Dr Karishma Mohandas Narwani, national convener of the project.
> 
> According to the office-bearers, the project was inspired by Germany, which they claimed had “resurrected itself by having such signature children through Ayurvedic practices within two decades after World War II”.
> 
> “The parents may have lower IQ, with a poor educational background, but their baby can be extremely bright. If the proper procedure is followed, babies of dark-skinned parents with lesser height can have fair complexion and grow taller,” said Dr Hitesh Jani, national convener, Arogya Bharati.
> 
> Jani, a veteran RSS swayamsevak who also heads the panchkarma department at Gujarat Ayurved University in Jamnagar, said the procedure to get an “uttam santati or a customised child is mentioned in the (Hindu) shastras”.
> 
> The project claims to have ensured the delivery of 450 “customised babies” so far, and its target is to have a Garbh Vigyan Anusandhan Kendra, a facilitation centre, in every state by 2020.
> 
> According to Narwani, Arogya Bharati has held several seminars and counselling sessions on Garbh Vigyan Sanskar in Delhi and Mumbai, and smaller cities such as Udupi in Karnataka, Kasaragod in Kerala, and Visakhapatnam and Vijayawada in Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> The next counselling sessions were scheduled to be held in Kolkata over the weekend, followed by Rohtak and Gurgaon in Haryana, she said.
> 
> Narwani claimed that the project “is not an intervention in the natural process” but based on the principles of Ayurveda.
> 
> “Ayurveda has all the details about how we can get the desired physical and mental qualities of babies. IQ is developed during the sixth month of pregnancy. If the mother undergoes specific procedures, like what to eat, listen and read, the desired IQ can be achieved. Thus, we can get a desired, customised baby,” she said.
> 
> The office-bearers claimed that this procedure “repairs genes” by ensuring that genetic defects are not passed on to babies.
> 
> Dr Ashok Kumar Varshney, an RSS pracharak for over 30 years and national organising secretary of Arogya Bharati, said that apart from the university in Jamnagar, two other institutions have incorporated Garbh Vigyan Sanskar in their curriculum: Children’s University in Gandhinagar and Atal Bihari Vajpayee Hindi University in Bhopal.
> 
> Varshney said the project was inspired by the advice a senior RSS ideologue received over 40 years ago in Germany.
> 
> “He was told that it was due to a woman called ‘Mother of Germany’. When he met her and asked about this resurrection, she told him, ‘you have come from India, have you not heard of Abhimanyu (the son of Arjuna in the epic Mahabharata)?’ She told him that the new generation in Germany was born through Garbh Sanskar and that is why the country is so developed,” said Varshney.
> 
> In the Mahabharata, Abhimanyu is described as having learnt the art of breaking the “chakravyuh” (a circular trap) inside the womb of his mother as his father narrated the method.
> 
> “The shastras prescribe a specific time to have intercourse for pregnancy. Doctors tell couples when they should become intimate on the basis of their horoscope and planetary configurations… Once the baby is conceived, you cannot have intimacy. It is suicidal for the mother and the baby,” claimed Varshney.
> 
> Narwani and Jani hold Bachelor’s degrees in ayurveda, medicine and surgery, and Varshney obtained a PhD in biochemistry from Allahabad University in 1986.
> 
> According to Jani, the project is conducted in two parts — before and after pregnancy. “The first part involves ‘nadi shuddhi’ (purification of energy channels) and ‘deh shuddhi’ (purification of body) for 90 days. During this period, we purify the male’s sperm and the female’s egg. The new egg and sperm thus developed will not have genetic defects,” he claimed.
> 
> After the baby is conceived, he said, stress is placed on “proper food” for the mother during pregnancy.
> 
> “Calcium is required in the third month when bones develop; therefore, she should take milk and related products. Brain is developed in the fifth month, hence ghee is required. When eyes develop during the sixth or seventh month, she needs vitamin A,” Varshney said.
> 
> But that’s not all. “If the mother chants shlokas and mantras, it helps in the mental growth of the baby… if she leads such a life, there will be no labour pain and the baby will gain up to 300g more weight.



Ask @gaskari

Malyalis are Caucasoid.

No need for any major effort there.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

noksss said:


> Dude its definitely a sarcasm if I refer an Indian Commie as Intellectual


Hope all Intellectual Sanghis have found cure for cancer.................
*Cow urine can cure cancer'*
TNN | Feb 3, 2015, 12.00 AM IST
HYDERABAD: "Cow urine has a lot of potential as a traditional method for cancer treatment. We cannot lose our ancient wisdom," said principal secretary, health, medical and family welfare L V Subramanyam at the international conference on 'Emerging issues on health effects of pesticide residues in food and environment - unmet challenges and research opportunities' here on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Gadkari said:


> Nazi and Hitlers were christians , not hindus
> 
> Meanwhile, https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2009/sep/19/catholic-church-sold-child
> 
> Unmarried mother Philomena Lee was forced to give up her son to Irish nuns, who sold him on to rich Americans. For decades she tried to find him. A chance meeting with Martin Sixsmith eventually uncovered the truth


Indian Sanghis follow Hitler and Mussolini more.....................


----------



## Infinity

Gadkari said:


> WRONG. NO Sanghi follow ANY White man.
> 
> That is what Rice bag converts like YOU do
> 
> We have our own Hindu leader and Hindu History and Hindu culture to follow and imitate.


Sanghis Chaddi had a direct fall from Sky..............
aren't these Gobber Sanghis Licking Christian White Mans @ss

Hindu Sena to celebrate 71st birthday of Donald Trump, the ‘saviour of humanity’
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...donald-trump-the-saviour-of-humanity-4702470/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Gadkari said:


> Pedophile priest come from hell to promote "secularism".
> 
> This is the leader of the christian white man praising a Sanghi.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/wo...hip-with-india-praises-narendra-modi-3085432/
> 
> *Donald Trump’s quotes on India: Narendra Modi is a great man, I am a fan of Hindus*


 A Kerala Sanghi God Man.....................Friend of BJP Kerala President.
http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...-woman-after-several-years-alleged-rape-62332

But I am Not a Fan of Either Narendra Trump or Modi

Angry Indians’ calls for castration of rapists is often seen as just hyperbole, but things got real for a swami from a Kerala ashram. A young woman he allegedly tried to rape chopped off his penis, in what she claims to be an act of vengeance and self-defense.

A 23-year-old woman, whose parents were followers of the swami from an ashram in Padmana in Kollam called the Thiruvananthapuram police control room on Friday night. She informed the police that she had cut off the penis of a 54-year-old swami after he allegedly tried to rape her.

The alleged rapist, Sreehari alias Ganeshananda Theerthapada Swami, was admitted to the Medical College hospital in Thiruvananthapuram in a critical condition in the wee hours of Saturday, around 12.30am. The incident is reported to have happened at 11.30 pm on Friday night, according to the police. The police say that she has also given a statement alleging that the swami has been abusing her for several years, since she was in high school.

According to what the police told TNM, the Swami used to visit the girl’s home at Kannamula in Thiruvananthapuram to pray for her ailing father. According to the young woman, it is at her home where he had repeatedly assaulted her. She has also told the police that her mother had been aware of his acts. Knowing that he was arriving on Friday night, she is said to have kept the knife ready to chop off his genitals.

When asked why she would have chosen to do something like this, the Circle inspector of Pettai station in Thiruvananthapuram said, "She knew that no one would believe her if she said she had been sexually assaulted by a man of god. So, this was perhaps the only thing she could think of." The woman has been taken to a women’s shelter run by the government.

The Thiruvananthapuram Medical College said in a press statement that the man was now out of danger. "A 54-year-old man from Kollam was admitted at 12.39 am to the hospital on Saturday. His penis had been cut (90%) and was hanging precariously. There was no way it could be stitched back. Plastic surgeons who are urology experts in the hospital did emergency surgery to stop the blood loss and to enable him to pass urine."

The hospital also said that his condition was stable. 

Pettai police told TNM that a case had been filed against the man under IPC section 376 (rape) and under sections of Protection of Children from Sexual Offences Act (POCSO). "Case had been filed under POCSO as the assault and rape seem to have started when she was a minor," said the cop.

The girl's act is eerily similar to a sequence in a Malayalam movie 22 Female Kottayam, in which the heroine castrated the hero for betraying her.

The Padmana Ashram Math head Pranavananda Theerthapathar however denied that Sreehari was part of the ashram.

"The person in the news reports had lived in the Ashram eight years ago. At that time he had changed his name from Hari to Ganeshananda Theerthapada Swami and secured an identity card with the ashram’s address. But he left the Ashram, and it was said that he was running a hotel in Kozhencheryand Thiruvananthapuram. This person has no connection with the Ashram."


----------



## Infinity

Gadkari said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874853910195908608
> 
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...-nuns-charged-for-covering-up-details/574390/
> 
> Kerala police have now brought eight people including *5 nuns *under its scanner for their involvement in *Father Robin Vadakkumchery’s case where he admitted to raping a sixteen-year-old girl, who had given birth to a baby few weeks ago.* The involvement of five nuns – *Sisters Tessy Jose, Ancy Mathew, Aneesa, Lissy Maria and Ophilia* have been charged with non-bailable offenses under Protection on Children from Sexual Offences Act and their role in trying to protect the accused and cover up the crime of rape are to be probed further by Kerala police.


All these Priest or nuns should be Punished for their crime.................But they didn't have affiliation to CPM
Nor they Canvassed for elections with Kerala Comrades..............
But Sreehari alias Ganeshananda Theerthapada Swami was a Sanghi..............
He was a _Hindu_ Aikya Vedi a organization floated by RSS and BJP for political gains.................


----------



## Gadkari

Infinity said:


> All these Priest or nuns should be Punished for their crime.................But they didn't have affiliation to CPM
> Nor they Canvassed for elections with Kerala Comrades..............
> But Sreehari alias Ganeshananda Theerthapada Swami was a Sanghi..............
> He was a _Hindu_ Aikya Vedi a organization floated by RSS and BJP for political gains.................



YOUR permission or the pope's permission is NOT REQUIRED. 

They ARE being punished and are in Jail. 






The church affiliation to the CONgress is well known. 

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...roup-to-tame-congress-in-kerala/1/350091.html

https://scroll.in/article/807279/wh...-wants-its-flock-to-back-the-congress-led-udf  

However Hindu Aikya Vedi is NOT affiliated to either the RSS or to the Sangh in any way  *
*
It was started by Swami Sathyananda Saraswathi and has nothing to do with the BJP except support it like any other Hindu / Indian. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Infinity

Gadkari said:


> YOUR permission or the pope's permission is NOT REQUIRED.
> 
> They ARE being punished and are in Jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The church affiliation to the CONgress is well known.
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...roup-to-tame-congress-in-kerala/1/350091.html
> 
> https://scroll.in/article/807279/wh...-wants-its-flock-to-back-the-congress-led-udf
> 
> However Hindu Aikya Vedi is NOT affiliated to either the RSS or to the Sangh in any way
> 
> It was started by Swami Sathyananda Saraswathi and has nothing to do with the BJP except support it like any other Hindu / Indian. lol.


Let Congress deal with it LOL................
After Goa, BJP is trying to Woo Church in Kerala .................
*Swami had close relation with Hindu Aikya Vedi*
Kochi: Sreehari alias Ganeshananda Theerthapada Swami, who was admitted to the Medical College hospital in Thiruvananthapuram in a critical condition after a 23-year-old girl chopped off his genitals has close ties with Hindu Aikya Vedi. *The pictures of Swami along with Kummanam Rajashekaran has come out. During the time Kummanam was serving as president of Hindu Aikya Ved*i. In many discussions and protests that Kummanam Rajashekaran led Ganeshananda Theerthapada Swami alias Hari Swamy was in the forefront. While, Kummanam said that he knows all Swamis in Kerala. He also denied any close acquaintance with the Swamy. The girl chopped off the genitals of a Swami after he allegedly tried to rape her on Friday night.

Now Please don't ask me who Kummanam Rajashekaran is..............

http://www.mathrubhumi.com/tv/ReadMore1/35107/swami-had-close-relation-with-hindu-ikyavedi/E


----------



## Infinity

Gadkari said:


> LOL...... so tomorrow if his picture is with Narendra MOdi, you will claim Modi is a rapist
> 
> Christian crusader logic.


Typical Gobber sanghi logic.................
I am talking about Hindu Aikya Vedi..........where Kummanan was the President 
and this Godman has canvassed for BJP


----------



## Infinity

Gadkari said:


> Typical pig eater and pedo molester logic.
> 
> So what if someone is a Ex-member of hindu Aikya vedi ? ..... .. your rapist priets and nuns are not even Ex-church members. They are ACTIVE Members
> 
> 
> BTW even Rapists and thieves have voting rights in INdia  ........ even your Rapists priest would have voted for CONgress and even canvassed for the CONgress. LOL>


 Do you think your abuse will stop me ...........gobber sanghi
He was the member of Hindu Aikya Vedi till his prick got mutilated..................
I prefer Tender beef to pork...............ULLI SURA.............

 


*Before Its First Ride, Kochi Metro Thanks Its 800 Migrant Workers With A 'Sadhya'*


 Bobins Abraham
June 13, 2017

With just days to go before one of the most awaited infrastructure projects in Kerala to be officially rolled out, authorities decided to thank those worked day and night to make the dream a reality with a moving gesture.






Kochi Metro/ Facebook

The Kochi Metro on Monday held a traditional banquet know as 'sadhya' for some 800 migrant workers from across the country who were part of the massive construction project.






Kochi Metro/ Facebook






BCCL

Even top KMRL officials along with MD, Elias George IAS sat along with the construction workers for the banquet.

Not just the sumptuous banquet, there were even some cultural events for the workers with some Bollywood songs and dance.






Kochi Metro/ Facebook

The migrant workers also wrote down their names on the message board.











Kochi Metro/ Facebook

Even before it started functioning, Kochi Metro has quite a few first to its credit like hiring transgenders as employees.

It will also have the largest contingent of women staff members, including women train drivers.






Don't Miss


Kochi Metro which was built at a cost of Rs 5,181 crore is set to be inaugurated by Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Saturday, who will also take the Metro train from Palarivattom and travel till Pathadipalam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Ignore the frustrated anti-Hindu fascists.


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> Guys more than 2 pages are wasted arguing with a Commie Intellectual. Ignore him and keep the thread productive
> @Nilgiri @Nair saab @Marxist @MULUBJA @IndoCarib



Commie are only wannabe intellectuals. Their hate filled brain doesn't have space left for logical thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

*Sushma Swaraj For President? NDA Nominee to be Finalised Soon*
Marya Shakil | CNN-News18 

maryashakil

*Updated:* June 14, 2017, 10:53 PM IST


 

 








*File photo of Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj. (Getty images)*

*New Delhi*: External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj has emerged the lead contender to become NDA’s candidate to succeed Pranab Mukherjee as the next President of India, three top sources from the BJP and RSS have told News18.

Swaraj qualifies in every criteria laid down by the BJP top brass and also has the endorsement of the Sangh, they said, adding that her name could figure in Friday’s talks between the ruling dispensation and the Opposition to build consensus ahead of the presidential elections slated for this month end. Senior BJP leaders — Home Minister Rajnath Singh, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley and Information and Broadcasting Minister Venkaiah Naidu — are to meet Congress president Sonia Gandhi and CPM’s top honcho Sitaram Yechury in this regard on Friday.

A top BJP leader who is privy to deliberations on who should be the party’s presidential candidate said a decision was made earlier on not to field any apolitical candidate just for the sake of building a consensus.




“Look, we have tied up the numbers. So there is no need to go for someone outside the Sangh Parivar. We have decided that our candidate will come from the BJP stable, will be someone moored in the Sangh tradition, and will be an active politician,” this person said.


This leader hinted Swaraj, 65, was also the hot favourite for a variety of reasons, not least being the expectation that she could pull in votes from a few regional parties too. “Leaders like Mamata Banerjee and Naveen Patnaik will find it difficult to oppose her,” he said, adding that the final name will be made public in a matter of few days.

Swaraj’s office declined to comment on this story.

A seven-time MP and three-time MLA, Swaraj has been in public life since the Janata Party days. She grew up in a family of swayamsevaks and commands respect across party lines. As External Affairs Minister, her personal interventions in bringing home stranded Indians have made her a darling of the social media.

According to sources, the BJP team has already spoken to BSP’s Satish Chandra Mishra and NCP’s Praful Patel regarding the presidential elections.

Names of Lok Sabha Speaker Sumitra Mahajan and Jharkhand Governor Draupadi Murmu were also doing the rounds for the top post, but it seems the final choice has now narrowed down to Swaraj and Mahajan.

An RSS leader involved in early deliberations said the Sangh preferred BJP veteran MM Joshi as the candidate. However, he was recently chargesheeted in the Babri demolition case – a criminal case -- along with BJP patriarch LK Advani, ruling out the chances of both.

Sangh, the RSS leader said, was equally keen on Sushma Swaraj’s candidature.

News18 spoke to several leaders of regional parties, including the TMC and JD(U), and they said Swaraj’s moderate image makes her an acceptable candidate among most leaders. “She has been sincere in working for the cause of the middle class and women,” said a leader who has known Swaraj for decades.

A BJP source said the NDA candidate is likely to file nomination before June 24, when Prime Minister Narendra Modi will leave for his official trip to the US.

Commentator Neerja Chowdhury says the political messaging with such an appointment will be about consensus building. “The BJP cannot find a better name than Sushma Swaraj for president today. They can build national consensus around her name. Consensus for top position of the country, who is the head of the state and custodian of the Constitution, will mean a lot, particularly at this juncture when politics is contentious,” said Chowdhury.

The fact that Swaraj’s appeal cuts across party lines was for everyone to see during the last Budget Session of the parliament, when she returned after a six-month break during which she underwent a kidney transplant. As Swaraj entered the House, members from all parties stood up as a gesture of respect and Lok Sabha speaker Sumitra Mahajan welcomed her on behalf of everyone.

Considered by many as the best orator in the present Lok Sabha, Swaraj is respected not only for her seniority, but also for her knowledge of legislative matters. She chose politics over legal practice in the Supreme Court and became a minister in Haryana at the age of 25.

Since then, she has served as Chief Minister of Delhi, Union Information and Broadcasting Minister, Union Health Minister and the Leader of Opposition. In her current profile, she has a personal rapport with many world leaders.




“Sushma Swaraj is a strong woman contender who enjoys a political stature. She has built critical associations across parties because of her long standing career as a parliamentarian,” social scientist Manisha Priyam said.


While Swaraj’s candidature is likely to find support among regional Opposition parties, it may be tougher to convince the Congress. Swaraj has unique distinction of taking on both Indira Gandhi and Sonia Gandhi in electoral battles.

Recalling one of Swaraj’s speeches during the elections in 1980s after the Emergency, Chaudhury said, “While campaigning in a village against Indira Gandhi, Swaraj asked people ‘aapke gaon mein kitne logon ne beti ko Kaushalya ka naam diya hai?’ Several hands went up. ‘Ab bataiye Keikai ka naam kitne logon ne diya hai?’ That was her style of targeting Indira Gandhi that Keikai tried to appoint her own son while Kaushalya, Ram’s mother, didn’t do that.”

In 1999, Swaraj was nominated to contest against Sonia Gandhi from the Bellary constituency in Karnataka. During her campaign, she addressed public meetings in Kannada. Swaraj questioned the Congress president’s so-called “foreign origin” and got 358,000 votes. Even though Gandhi won that election, Swaraj continued attacking her.

In 2004, when Congress-led UPA came to power and there were demands to make Sonia Gandhi the Prime Minister, Swaraj went to the extent of saying that she would shave her head, eat only gram and live in a hut if a “foreigner” was made the PM. Since then however, both Gandhi and Swaraj have developed a good relationship.

When asked, a BJP leader said while the party was trying to build consensus, but if Congress wants to stay out, his party wouldn’t mind it. “Once all other parties agree on a name, Congress will have no other option,” he added.

Recently, Venkaiah Naidu – Union minister and one of the three top leaders tasked with speaking to Opposition on the presidential polls – had told News18 that the government will try its best to create a consensus on this matter.

“We will try our best. After all, we have to elect the President of India, and not a party president,” he had said.

The Opposition parties have met thrice on the issue — first at Sonia Gandhi’s residence on May 26; then at DMK supremo Karunanidhi’s birthday in Chennai on June 4; and most recently on June 14 in New Delhi. After the June 14 meeting, Leader of Opposition in Rajya Sabha




Ghulam Nabi Azad said, “We have not come up with any name as yet. The government has approached us saying they want to discuss the issue. They will meet each party separately and once this happens, we will sit together and take a decision.”


On its part, BJP seems confident that its candidate will sail through. The Electoral College for choosing the President consists of 4,896 voters. While the Lok Sabha has 543 voters and the Rajya Sabha 233, the overwhelming majority, 4,120, comes from state assemblies. The total value of votes in the election is 10,98,903 — 5,49,408 for MPs and 5,49,495 for MLAs.

The value of each vote of an MP is 708 but this differs for MLAs from state to state. The value of an MLA’s vote in Uttar Pradesh is the highest (208) and the lowest is Sikkim (7).

The NDA by itself is short of about 18,000 votes. But it expects to gain the support of many smaller parties, besides all the factions of the feuding AIADMK, which has vote value of over 26,000.


----------



## DineshS

padamchen said:


> Our women are raped on the road.



https://hinduexistence.org/2017/02/...-girls-thinks-its-sin-to-molest-muslim-women/

This SOB raped more than 30 Hindu girls just because he thought they deserve to be raped. Yeah, this SOB is a muslim.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ght-video-goes-viral/articleshow/58879139.cms

14 Muslim SOB's thought it would be fun to rape 2 dalit Hindu girls just because you know......they are Hindu.

http://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/world/2016/august/easy-meat-britains-muslim-rape-gang-cover-up

On a global level, look what these SOB's did?
These 50+ year old gang of muslim men thought white girls are halal for their desires.
In every country they are, these gang is a virus that preys on non-muslim woman because they think they deserve the rapes.

I don't even want to say what the Muslim SOB did to Nirbhaya. If that did not shake your humanity and question these people, I can't help u.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> *Sushma Swaraj For President? NDA Nominee to be Finalised Soon*
> Marya Shakil | CNN-News18
> 
> maryashakil
> 
> *Updated:* June 14, 2017, 10:53 PM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *File photo of Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj. (Getty images)*
> 
> *New Delhi*: External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj has emerged the lead contender to become NDA’s candidate to succeed Pranab Mukherjee as the next President of India, three top sources from the BJP and RSS have told News18.
> 
> Swaraj qualifies in every criteria laid down by the BJP top brass and also has the endorsement of the Sangh, they said, adding that her name could figure in Friday’s talks between the ruling dispensation and the Opposition to build consensus ahead of the presidential elections slated for this month end. Senior BJP leaders — Home Minister Rajnath Singh, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley and Information and Broadcasting Minister Venkaiah Naidu — are to meet Congress president Sonia Gandhi and CPM’s top honcho Sitaram Yechury in this regard on Friday.
> 
> A top BJP leader who is privy to deliberations on who should be the party’s presidential candidate said a decision was made earlier on not to field any apolitical candidate just for the sake of building a consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Look, we have tied up the numbers. So there is no need to go for someone outside the Sangh Parivar. We have decided that our candidate will come from the BJP stable, will be someone moored in the Sangh tradition, and will be an active politician,” this person said.
> 
> 
> This leader hinted Swaraj, 65, was also the hot favourite for a variety of reasons, not least being the expectation that she could pull in votes from a few regional parties too. “Leaders like Mamata Banerjee and Naveen Patnaik will find it difficult to oppose her,” he said, adding that the final name will be made public in a matter of few days.
> 
> Swaraj’s office declined to comment on this story.
> 
> A seven-time MP and three-time MLA, Swaraj has been in public life since the Janata Party days. She grew up in a family of swayamsevaks and commands respect across party lines. As External Affairs Minister, her personal interventions in bringing home stranded Indians have made her a darling of the social media.
> 
> According to sources, the BJP team has already spoken to BSP’s Satish Chandra Mishra and NCP’s Praful Patel regarding the presidential elections.
> 
> Names of Lok Sabha Speaker Sumitra Mahajan and Jharkhand Governor Draupadi Murmu were also doing the rounds for the top post, but it seems the final choice has now narrowed down to Swaraj and Mahajan.
> 
> An RSS leader involved in early deliberations said the Sangh preferred BJP veteran MM Joshi as the candidate. However, he was recently chargesheeted in the Babri demolition case – a criminal case -- along with BJP patriarch LK Advani, ruling out the chances of both.
> 
> Sangh, the RSS leader said, was equally keen on Sushma Swaraj’s candidature.
> 
> News18 spoke to several leaders of regional parties, including the TMC and JD(U), and they said Swaraj’s moderate image makes her an acceptable candidate among most leaders. “She has been sincere in working for the cause of the middle class and women,” said a leader who has known Swaraj for decades.
> 
> A BJP source said the NDA candidate is likely to file nomination before June 24, when Prime Minister Narendra Modi will leave for his official trip to the US.
> 
> Commentator Neerja Chowdhury says the political messaging with such an appointment will be about consensus building. “The BJP cannot find a better name than Sushma Swaraj for president today. They can build national consensus around her name. Consensus for top position of the country, who is the head of the state and custodian of the Constitution, will mean a lot, particularly at this juncture when politics is contentious,” said Chowdhury.
> 
> The fact that Swaraj’s appeal cuts across party lines was for everyone to see during the last Budget Session of the parliament, when she returned after a six-month break during which she underwent a kidney transplant. As Swaraj entered the House, members from all parties stood up as a gesture of respect and Lok Sabha speaker Sumitra Mahajan welcomed her on behalf of everyone.
> 
> Considered by many as the best orator in the present Lok Sabha, Swaraj is respected not only for her seniority, but also for her knowledge of legislative matters. She chose politics over legal practice in the Supreme Court and became a minister in Haryana at the age of 25.
> 
> Since then, she has served as Chief Minister of Delhi, Union Information and Broadcasting Minister, Union Health Minister and the Leader of Opposition. In her current profile, she has a personal rapport with many world leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Sushma Swaraj is a strong woman contender who enjoys a political stature. She has built critical associations across parties because of her long standing career as a parliamentarian,” social scientist Manisha Priyam said.
> 
> 
> While Swaraj’s candidature is likely to find support among regional Opposition parties, it may be tougher to convince the Congress. Swaraj has unique distinction of taking on both Indira Gandhi and Sonia Gandhi in electoral battles.
> 
> Recalling one of Swaraj’s speeches during the elections in 1980s after the Emergency, Chaudhury said, “While campaigning in a village against Indira Gandhi, Swaraj asked people ‘aapke gaon mein kitne logon ne beti ko Kaushalya ka naam diya hai?’ Several hands went up. ‘Ab bataiye Keikai ka naam kitne logon ne diya hai?’ That was her style of targeting Indira Gandhi that Keikai tried to appoint her own son while Kaushalya, Ram’s mother, didn’t do that.”
> 
> In 1999, Swaraj was nominated to contest against Sonia Gandhi from the Bellary constituency in Karnataka. During her campaign, she addressed public meetings in Kannada. Swaraj questioned the Congress president’s so-called “foreign origin” and got 358,000 votes. Even though Gandhi won that election, Swaraj continued attacking her.
> 
> In 2004, when Congress-led UPA came to power and there were demands to make Sonia Gandhi the Prime Minister, Swaraj went to the extent of saying that she would shave her head, eat only gram and live in a hut if a “foreigner” was made the PM. Since then however, both Gandhi and Swaraj have developed a good relationship.
> 
> When asked, a BJP leader said while the party was trying to build consensus, but if Congress wants to stay out, his party wouldn’t mind it. “Once all other parties agree on a name, Congress will have no other option,” he added.
> 
> Recently, Venkaiah Naidu – Union minister and one of the three top leaders tasked with speaking to Opposition on the presidential polls – had told News18 that the government will try its best to create a consensus on this matter.
> 
> “We will try our best. After all, we have to elect the President of India, and not a party president,” he had said.
> 
> The Opposition parties have met thrice on the issue — first at Sonia Gandhi’s residence on May 26; then at DMK supremo Karunanidhi’s birthday in Chennai on June 4; and most recently on June 14 in New Delhi. After the June 14 meeting, Leader of Opposition in Rajya Sabha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghulam Nabi Azad said, “We have not come up with any name as yet. The government has approached us saying they want to discuss the issue. They will meet each party separately and once this happens, we will sit together and take a decision.”
> 
> 
> On its part, BJP seems confident that its candidate will sail through. The Electoral College for choosing the President consists of 4,896 voters. While the Lok Sabha has 543 voters and the Rajya Sabha 233, the overwhelming majority, 4,120, comes from state assemblies. The total value of votes in the election is 10,98,903 — 5,49,408 for MPs and 5,49,495 for MLAs.
> 
> The value of each vote of an MP is 708 but this differs for MLAs from state to state. The value of an MLA’s vote in Uttar Pradesh is the highest (208) and the lowest is Sikkim (7).
> 
> The NDA by itself is short of about 18,000 votes. But it expects to gain the support of many smaller parties, besides all the factions of the feuding AIADMK, which has vote value of over 26,000.



Even though she was not involved much in defining the policy framework on External affairs she has done a excellent job in helping every Indian who has issues in any foreign land heck she even helped Pakistani patients get visa . Every Indian who has issues abroad can confidently say if I tweet sushma swaraj I can get the things done that's the level of confidence she instilled in almost everyone by her unending energy to serve people . She definitely is a good PR for the Modi government and I am not sure who can fill such a big void left her if she became president


----------



## DineshS

noksss said:


> Even though she was not involved much in defining the policy framework on External affairs she has done a excellent job in helping every Indian who has issues in any foreign land heck she even helped Pakistani patients get visa . Every Indian who has issues abroad can confidently say if I tweet sushma swaraj I can get the things done that's the level of confidence she instilled in almost everyone by her unending energy to serve people . She definitely is a good PR for the Modi government and I am not sure who can fill such a big void left her if she became president



I am pretty sure the next President and VP are going to be from Sangh.
This is the first time NDA has a clear majority where they can install who they can. Having a President & VP who is willing to tow the govt agenda is pretty important for few constitutional issues like for example 370.

Sushma has a lot of things going for her. She can be an excellent president or VP no doubt.
BUT Modi may need her where she is at.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

DineshS said:


> I am pretty sure the next President and VP are going to be from Sangh.
> This is the first time NDA has a clear majority where they can install who they can. Having a President & VP who is willing to tow the govt agenda is pretty important for few constitutional issues like for example 370.
> 
> Sushma has a lot of things going for her. She can be an excellent president or VP no doubt.
> BUT Modi may need her where she is at.



Yes Modi need her for the good PR she is creating not anything related to the Foreign policy framework as this is completely under Modi-Jaishankar-Doval control


----------



## DineshS

noksss said:


> Yes Modi need her for the good PR she is creating not anything related to the Foreign policy framework as this is completely under Modi-Jaishankar-Doval control



The optics Sushma has got going for this govt is worth more than all the gold in our treasury

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

*So far 11 lakh complaints have been lodged using the app in the past 10 months for issues, including delay in clearing of bins, arrival of garbage vehicles or removal of dead animals, and more than 85% of these complaints have been resolved

Explaining how the app works, an official said after a complaint is lodged, it goes to the central server. Then it goes to the civic agency for action. The complainant is informed at each stage about the status. If it's not addressed within the given time frame, it gets escalated to higher level for action.* 

"Once the complaint is resolved, the agency concerned puts an updated photograph for proof. If the complainant is still not satisfied, he can reopen the complain. We, state agencies and even Janagraha (an NGO) do review the progress from time to time," said an official. 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ted-out-in-10-months/articleshow/59152183.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DineshS

__ https://www.facebook.com/





All those who crap on Arnab, dare watch the video and see the reality of the so called secular politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Remember that Deshdrohis are ruling. They use social media to create rifts between religious people. We have very good examples from RSS IT cell employed in PDF posting fake videos and rightwing propaganda for as low as 50 paisa, 2nd hand Chaddi and a photo of Amit Shah and Modi.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DineshS

takeiteasy said:


> Remember that Deshdrohis are ruling. They use social media to create rifts between religious people. We have very good examples from RSS IT cell employed in PDF posting fake videos and rightwing propaganda for as low as 50 paisa, 2nd hand Chaddi and a photo of Amit Shah and Modi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/









Care to comment on the secular act of this muslim?






How about this secular Christian preaching inside a temple?


As long as it's Hindus getting the middle finger, it's all halal, right? 
Your kinds days are numbered. Even Kerala and West Bengal will be ours. Your kind will either need to the Valley or run to the church controlled NE states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

DineshS said:


> As long as it's Hindus getting the middle finger, it's all halal, right?


Actually, We all know the RSS way of creating Hindu vs Muslim/Christian angle out of every out of context things in every possible way. A very good way to incite Hindus to riot and polarize. But, Gobar Sanghis, slowly people are understanding that the sons of Golwalkar and Savarkar must be hanged for spreading propaganda and pulling the nation into ethnic/religion division.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DineshS

takeiteasy said:


> Actually, We all know the RSS way of creating Hindu vs Muslim/Christian angle out of every out of context things in every possible way. A very good way to incite Hindus to riot and polarize. But, Gobar Sanghis, slowly people are understanding that the sons of Golwalkar and Savarkar must be hanged for spreading propaganda and pulling the nation into ethnic/religion division.


Dude, I have posted videos.
I ain't talking out of my backside like you lot.

So, please let me know how Hindus must react to a Muslim man kicking at our idols in temple OR
how we Hindus should react to Christians coming inside temple and preaching about Christ?

Like I said, as long as it's Hindus that are getting screwed, you Chrislamists are comfortably fine. We have seen your utter silence when the genocide of Kashmir Hindus was going on and how your silence at 2 Hindu dalit girls were raped by a gang of Muslim men in UP.
Since it's Hindus at receiving end, all halal, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MULUBJA

Fireurimagination said:


> If I make my own religion tomorrow in which eating human meat won't be forbidden and then slaughter you or your loved one on the street saying I hope someone gets to eat some tender meat. I hope that won't be a big deal either. How is slaughtering a calf different than raping a 5 year old girl? The rapist is also exercising his power for his sensory pleasures, just like you guys do? Irony is after slaughtering a mute animal on the road, you guys talk about how your religion is about love, peace, compassion. Real dumb you guys are!



Some people have lost human values and inner sense or instinct of compassion, empathy or any good value. Their so called belief in religion has killed all good values of Human being and they want to do all this killing and violence citing their religion. This mentality is threat to whole world and we need to fight them collectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DineshS

MULUBJA said:


> Some people have lost human values and inner sense or instinct of compassion, empathy or any good value. Their so called belief in religion has killed all good values of Human being and they want to do all this killing and violence citing their religion. This mentality is threat to whole world and we need to fight them collectively.



Don't worry mate.
Their days are numbered, at least in India.

They are loosing ground and will have no where to hide.

Their duplicity in insulting Hindus & Hinduism in every instance has been completely exposed. If these morons thought 2014 was a high point, they have no idea of the tsunami that's hitting them in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

Infinity said:


> Hope the Intellectual Kerala Sanghis too Follow this to bring gender equation in favour of Men
> *RSS wing has prescription for fair, tall ‘customised’ babies*
> *The project claims to have ensured the delivery of 450 “customised babies” so far, and its target is to have a Garbh Vigyan Anusandhan Kendra, a facilitation centre, in every state by 2020. *
> 23.1K
> 
> Written by Ashutosh Bhardwaj | New Delhi | Updated: May 7, 2017 4:49 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Representational Image/Thinkstock
> THREE MONTHS of “shuddhikaran (purification)” for parents, intercourse at a time decided by planetary configurations, complete abstinence after the baby is conceived, and procedural and dietary regulations.
> 
> According to the Garbh Vigyan Sanskar project of the RSS’s health wing Arogya Bharati, this is what is needed for a woman to deliver an “uttam santati” — a perfect, “customised child”.
> 
> Speaking to The Sunday Express, top office-bearers associated with this ambitious programme said it was launched in Gujarat over a decade ago, and taken up at the national level in 2015. Today, the project, assisted by the Sangh’s education wing Vidya Bharati, has around 10 branches in Gujarat and Madhya Pradesh, with more units to come up soon in Uttar Pradesh and West Bengal.
> 
> “Our main objective is to make a samarth Bharat (strong India) through uttam santati. Our target is to have thousands of such babies by 2020,” said Dr Karishma Mohandas Narwani, national convener of the project.
> 
> According to the office-bearers, the project was inspired by Germany, which they claimed had “resurrected itself by having such signature children through Ayurvedic practices within two decades after World War II”.
> 
> “The parents may have lower IQ, with a poor educational background, but their baby can be extremely bright. If the proper procedure is followed, babies of dark-skinned parents with lesser height can have fair complexion and grow taller,” said Dr Hitesh Jani, national convener, Arogya Bharati.
> 
> Jani, a veteran RSS swayamsevak who also heads the panchkarma department at Gujarat Ayurved University in Jamnagar, said the procedure to get an “uttam santati or a customised child is mentioned in the (Hindu) shastras”.
> 
> The project claims to have ensured the delivery of 450 “customised babies” so far, and its target is to have a Garbh Vigyan Anusandhan Kendra, a facilitation centre, in every state by 2020.
> 
> According to Narwani, Arogya Bharati has held several seminars and counselling sessions on Garbh Vigyan Sanskar in Delhi and Mumbai, and smaller cities such as Udupi in Karnataka, Kasaragod in Kerala, and Visakhapatnam and Vijayawada in Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> The next counselling sessions were scheduled to be held in Kolkata over the weekend, followed by Rohtak and Gurgaon in Haryana, she said.
> 
> Narwani claimed that the project “is not an intervention in the natural process” but based on the principles of Ayurveda.
> 
> “Ayurveda has all the details about how we can get the desired physical and mental qualities of babies. IQ is developed during the sixth month of pregnancy. If the mother undergoes specific procedures, like what to eat, listen and read, the desired IQ can be achieved. Thus, we can get a desired, customised baby,” she said.
> 
> The office-bearers claimed that this procedure “repairs genes” by ensuring that genetic defects are not passed on to babies.
> 
> Dr Ashok Kumar Varshney, an RSS pracharak for over 30 years and national organising secretary of Arogya Bharati, said that apart from the university in Jamnagar, two other institutions have incorporated Garbh Vigyan Sanskar in their curriculum: Children’s University in Gandhinagar and Atal Bihari Vajpayee Hindi University in Bhopal.
> 
> Varshney said the project was inspired by the advice a senior RSS ideologue received over 40 years ago in Germany.
> 
> “He was told that it was due to a woman called ‘Mother of Germany’. When he met her and asked about this resurrection, she told him, ‘you have come from India, have you not heard of Abhimanyu (the son of Arjuna in the epic Mahabharata)?’ She told him that the new generation in Germany was born through Garbh Sanskar and that is why the country is so developed,” said Varshney.
> 
> In the Mahabharata, Abhimanyu is described as having learnt the art of breaking the “chakravyuh” (a circular trap) inside the womb of his mother as his father narrated the method.
> 
> “The shastras prescribe a specific time to have intercourse for pregnancy. Doctors tell couples when they should become intimate on the basis of their horoscope and planetary configurations… Once the baby is conceived, you cannot have intimacy. It is suicidal for the mother and the baby,” claimed Varshney.
> 
> Narwani and Jani hold Bachelor’s degrees in ayurveda, medicine and surgery, and Varshney obtained a PhD in biochemistry from Allahabad University in 1986.
> 
> According to Jani, the project is conducted in two parts — before and after pregnancy. “The first part involves ‘nadi shuddhi’ (purification of energy channels) and ‘deh shuddhi’ (purification of body) for 90 days. During this period, we purify the male’s sperm and the female’s egg. The new egg and sperm thus developed will not have genetic defects,” he claimed.
> 
> After the baby is conceived, he said, stress is placed on “proper food” for the mother during pregnancy.
> 
> “Calcium is required in the third month when bones develop; therefore, she should take milk and related products. Brain is developed in the fifth month, hence ghee is required. When eyes develop during the sixth or seventh month, she needs vitamin A,” Varshney said.
> 
> But that’s not all. “If the mother chants shlokas and mantras, it helps in the mental growth of the baby… if she leads such a life, there will be no labour pain and the baby will gain up to 300g more weight.



Do you have any issue with that? In case they claim and babbies are not born as advertised than what problem do you have ? Or is it because your organization and leaders can't preach anything except shit and heater and something which has no value in modern society and can help only to produce soemone like you.



Infinity said:


> Hope all Intellectual Sanghis have found cure for cancer.................
> *Cow urine can cure cancer'*
> TNN | Feb 3, 2015, 12.00 AM IST
> HYDERABAD: "Cow urine has a lot of potential as a traditional method for cancer treatment. We cannot lose our ancient wisdom," said principal secretary, health, medical and family welfare L V Subramanyam at the international conference on 'Emerging issues on health effects of pesticide residues in food and environment - unmet challenges and research opportunities' here on Thursday.



Yes and this is patented also. Now go and eat the parts from where the urine is generated. That is Halal.



Infinity said:


> Indian Sanghis follow Hitler and Mussolini more.....................



To counter Osama and Stalin and Mao, you need to become Hitler. That is why we follow Hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DineshS

MULUBJA said:


> Now go and eat the parts from where the urine is generated. That is Halal.


 

These devils make fun of urine but will have the testicles, bottom, top, intestines & even crap and all that is halal and a delicacy for them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MULUBJA

Infinity said:


> Sanghis Chaddi had a direct fall from Sky..............
> aren't these Gobber Sanghis Licking Christian White Mans @ss
> 
> Hindu Sena to celebrate 71st birthday of Donald Trump, the ‘saviour of humanity’



They celebrate Trump not because he is christian but because he has the guts to fight against many evils of this world. However, a fanatic like you will try to discover religion everywhere.



DineshS said:


> These devils make fun of urine but will have the testicles, bottom, top, intestines & even crap and all that is halal and a delicacy for them



You can hardly expect anything logical from these kind of Bigots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DineshS

MULUBJA said:


> They celebrate Trump not because he is christian but because he has the guts to fight against many evils of this world. However, a fanatic like you will try to discover religion everywhere.



Let's be straight to point mate, no need to beat around the bush.
We like Trump because he is the only western leader exposing Muslims for their support of terrorism.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Infinity

DineshS said:


> Don't worry mate.
> Their days are numbered, at least in India.
> 
> They are loosing ground and will have no where to hide.
> 
> Their duplicity in insulting Hindus & Hinduism in every instance has been completely exposed. If these morons thought 2014 was a high point, they have no idea of the tsunami that's hitting them in 2019.


 Sanghis have already Branded Kerala as South Pakistan.............
Opinion
*United States of South India: Can a southern collective get us a better deal from Delhi?*
The politics of the South has made it economically comparable to Hong Kong, while the atavistic politics of the North has dropped it far down the scales.

 Tara Krishnaswamy 
Thursday, July 14, 2016 - 13:02
 _Share @Facebook_   _Share @twitter_  _Share @Email_  _Share @google+_   _Share @reddit_ 






×
Isn’t it time the South received it's due?

After all, 20% of the population contributes a full 30% of India's tax revenues. This is the money that runs the country.

The South also delivers a fourth of India's GDP. It is not only an economic bellwether with low unemployment, a high rate of industrialisation and a per capita GDP that is over double that of the Hindi belt, it is also leaps ahead on human development and social indicators.

Child development indices are double to 7 times higher than the Hindi states, literacy rates tend towards an average of 80% with a 10-point difference against the North, and accessibility to health and hygiene facilities is radically better.

The gulf in human development is so stark that while fertility rates in the South are closer to that of Western Europe, much of the North is still getting their act together on basic issues like birthing babies without losing mothers.

The bottom line is that the development politics of the South has made it economically comparable to Hong Kong, while the atavistic politics of the North has dropped it far down the scales in the last six decades.

Like a Shakespearean drama though, the heroes with higher state GDP per capita, that is, Net State GDP per person, receive a lower devolution from centre to state, of state revenues. The South is effectively slammed for having scaled up its per capita incomes to the top 10 in India and scaled down poverty to half that of the rest of India

A measly fifth of the population sponsors India's tax revenues to the tune of a third of the total, and in return, the five Deccan states get a paltry 18% of funds allocated back from the centre.






_*Source: Business Standard*_

The state allocations speak to the quantum of skew. While Tamil Nadu gets about 40 paise for every rupee it generates for the centre, Uttar Pradesh fattens itself on Rs 1.8 per rupee it generates. It should be remembered that Uttar Pradesh had a distinct economic and social advantage over the southern states coming out of British rule, which it has simply squandered away through mis-governance and profligacy. The South, in turn, for prioritising education, health, economy and social reform, as governments should, receives the proverbial slap.






Little wonder then that Chief Ministers across the southern states, regardless of political dispensation have cried foul for years now. The Andhra CM took the most fun route and urged locals to resort to rapid reproduction to compensate. The Telengana CM played victim and pleaded for special allocations while the Tamil Nadu CM has resorted to aggressive posturing on the GST.

Going beyond states and in keeping with the gross disproportion, the Urban Development Ministry allocated Rs 20,000 crores in 2016 for the development of Delhi alone. That, is more than the cumulative allocations for Hyderabad, Bengaluru, Chennai and Kochi. This, when the cities of the South are the top job creators for India with massive immigration for both the formal and informal sectors, levying a heavy strain on infrastructure and urban development.

In putting India ahead of narrow regional interests and generating extraordinary tax revenues to fund Delhi, UP, Bihar, MP and the overpopulated, under-educated, under-delivering, and over-pandered Hindi belt, the south carries a heavy cross year after year. For this achievement, the south gets a fiscal allocation downside, as vote-bank electioneering of the north overrides federalist policies.

Moral? The lower the per capita income and higher the population, the greater the reward. In other words, a Dakshin Bharat Cess.

Below is the Fourteenth Finance Commission's own admission of percent of states' GDP transferred by centre, with a 2-5x tilt towards UP or Bihar or MP.






Adding salt to the economic injury, the South gets a step-motherly treatment culturally as well. Funds for the preservation and nurturing of its unique identity and autonomy are negligible to non-existent. The propagation of Hindi, for example, just one of the official languages of India, gets thirty times the amount allocated for all other languages combined!

What is taken from the South and what is returned for its development reeks of bias. What then is the solution when democratically rendered justifications, pleas, complaints, negotiations and bargains have failed to strike a chord for decades?

*Secession? No. *The Indian nation is sacrosanct and India only wins when all Indians have a decent life, education, health care, jobs and social dignity. All means all. Women. Dalits. Muslims. South and North. East and West. We must allocate resources equitably for the development and progress of one and all including and especially the weakest of us. We must march ahead, but hand in hand with the most ravaged, forsaken members of our society. As a fraternity.

That said, the asymmetry thus far is unreasonable and disproportionate, not only in rewarding incompetent governance and delivery failures, but doing so with an accompanying dose of prejudice, vested interests and parochial politics. To make matters worse, the “All roads lead to Delhi” model of uber-centralisation with blatant infringement into state subjects like education, and meddling with state functions like their administrative bureaucracy or land acquisition, makes it apparent that the centre abuses its powers, roles and resources. Such an overbearing presence not only hampers governance in states, it actually applies the brakes on progress.

The argument is thus in favour of strong regional governments, as the data overwhelmingly indicates that successive central governments have failed as trustees of the covenant of federalism. The centre must focus on national security, foreign affairs, genuine integration of states, especially Kashmir and the North-East, the provision and enabling of a common currency and market, some common laws and inter-state infrastructure. Leave governance and resources to the states.

To force this, no one southern state can ever have a voice that outshouts the collective Hindi chorus. To be passive though, is to acquiesce to centralism and imperialism over federalism and states' rights. That leads right to the doorstep of aggregation as a democratic instrument to combat majoritarianism.

What is needed is a formation, a collective, a union, whose consolidated voice speaks loud and clear for the South Indian states and forces a course correction. A union that stays whole regardless of the changes in political dispensation in individual states, whose goals and objectives remain long term and strategic regardless of short-term and local vagaries, whose mission is the development and progress of the economy, society and culture of South India, and in whom are vested southern interests, as a part and parcel of India.

The amplified bargaining power of the collective within the whole is the stake that the South must wager. The South must embark on a mimicking of a majority or at least a minority with decisive swing vote. Maharashtra would be wise to join in this endeavour, with nothing but an upside for its people, but a central affiliation of its government would foreclose this path.

This proposition might seem radical or far-fetched at first glance, but it is no novel concept. Indeed, it is not a constructed but a natural concept of southern regional identity, with a common language family and social linkages that span centuries, and widely-accepted notions of cultural oneness.

The EU or African Union have arrangements for trade, borders and markets but within India, southern combine must forge better economic and social protocols with the governments of the centre that overtly and unfairly favour their vested interests in populous states.

The reality today favours such a shift. The South has compelling economic and political clout to leverage, including a large number of Lok Sabha seats that will force the centre to dialogue. Where any one southern state has barely 30 Members of Parliament, the combine will muster a compelling 129 against 208 in the Hindi belt. Political diplomacy has enshrined a good degree of parliamentary representation for the south through constitutional amendment, and despite falling fertility rates, there is no reason the schedule for delimitation will not be postponed again.

The Southern collective must happen and extract its pound of flesh. Yes, it will take a mammoth effort of statesmanship, a steely resolve to the south Indian cause, and above all the pragmatism of politics from all five states to conceive and devise such a beast, but it is not beyond the pale. Unless there is an attempt to force the pendulum all the way to the other pole, it will not alight anywhere close to a balanced centre. After all, the redoubtable leaders have already given the nod.

“I feel more and more that we must function more from below than from the top... too much of centralization means decay at the roots and ultimately a withering of branches, leaves and flowers.” Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru

“We want to promote co-operative federalism in the country. At the same time, we want a competitive element among the states. I call this new form of federalism Co-operative and Competitive Federalism.” Prime Minister Narendra Modi.


----------



## DineshS

Infinity said:


> Sanghis have already Branded Kerala as South Pakistan.............
> Opinion
> *United States of South India: Can a southern collective get us a better deal from Delhi?*
> The politics of the South has made it economically comparable to Hong Kong, while the atavistic politics of the North has dropped it far down the scales.
> 
> Tara Krishnaswamy
> Thursday, July 14, 2016 - 13:02
> _Share @Facebook_   _Share @twitter_  _Share @Email_  _Share @google+_   _Share @reddit_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ×
> Isn’t it time the South received it's due?
> 
> After all, 20% of the population contributes a full 30% of India's tax revenues. This is the money that runs the country.
> 
> The South also delivers a fourth of India's GDP. It is not only an economic bellwether with low unemployment, a high rate of industrialisation and a per capita GDP that is over double that of the Hindi belt, it is also leaps ahead on human development and social indicators.
> 
> Child development indices are double to 7 times higher than the Hindi states, literacy rates tend towards an average of 80% with a 10-point difference against the North, and accessibility to health and hygiene facilities is radically better.
> 
> The gulf in human development is so stark that while fertility rates in the South are closer to that of Western Europe, much of the North is still getting their act together on basic issues like birthing babies without losing mothers.
> 
> The bottom line is that the development politics of the South has made it economically comparable to Hong Kong, while the atavistic politics of the North has dropped it far down the scales in the last six decades.
> 
> Like a Shakespearean drama though, the heroes with higher state GDP per capita, that is, Net State GDP per person, receive a lower devolution from centre to state, of state revenues. The South is effectively slammed for having scaled up its per capita incomes to the top 10 in India and scaled down poverty to half that of the rest of India
> 
> A measly fifth of the population sponsors India's tax revenues to the tune of a third of the total, and in return, the five Deccan states get a paltry 18% of funds allocated back from the centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Source: Business Standard*_
> 
> The state allocations speak to the quantum of skew. While Tamil Nadu gets about 40 paise for every rupee it generates for the centre, Uttar Pradesh fattens itself on Rs 1.8 per rupee it generates. It should be remembered that Uttar Pradesh had a distinct economic and social advantage over the southern states coming out of British rule, which it has simply squandered away through mis-governance and profligacy. The South, in turn, for prioritising education, health, economy and social reform, as governments should, receives the proverbial slap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little wonder then that Chief Ministers across the southern states, regardless of political dispensation have cried foul for years now. The Andhra CM took the most fun route and urged locals to resort to rapid reproduction to compensate. The Telengana CM played victim and pleaded for special allocations while the Tamil Nadu CM has resorted to aggressive posturing on the GST.
> 
> Going beyond states and in keeping with the gross disproportion, the Urban Development Ministry allocated Rs 20,000 crores in 2016 for the development of Delhi alone. That, is more than the cumulative allocations for Hyderabad, Bengaluru, Chennai and Kochi. This, when the cities of the South are the top job creators for India with massive immigration for both the formal and informal sectors, levying a heavy strain on infrastructure and urban development.
> 
> In putting India ahead of narrow regional interests and generating extraordinary tax revenues to fund Delhi, UP, Bihar, MP and the overpopulated, under-educated, under-delivering, and over-pandered Hindi belt, the south carries a heavy cross year after year. For this achievement, the south gets a fiscal allocation downside, as vote-bank electioneering of the north overrides federalist policies.
> 
> Moral? The lower the per capita income and higher the population, the greater the reward. In other words, a Dakshin Bharat Cess.
> 
> Below is the Fourteenth Finance Commission's own admission of percent of states' GDP transferred by centre, with a 2-5x tilt towards UP or Bihar or MP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding salt to the economic injury, the South gets a step-motherly treatment culturally as well. Funds for the preservation and nurturing of its unique identity and autonomy are negligible to non-existent. The propagation of Hindi, for example, just one of the official languages of India, gets thirty times the amount allocated for all other languages combined!
> 
> What is taken from the South and what is returned for its development reeks of bias. What then is the solution when democratically rendered justifications, pleas, complaints, negotiations and bargains have failed to strike a chord for decades?
> 
> *Secession? No. *The Indian nation is sacrosanct and India only wins when all Indians have a decent life, education, health care, jobs and social dignity. All means all. Women. Dalits. Muslims. South and North. East and West. We must allocate resources equitably for the development and progress of one and all including and especially the weakest of us. We must march ahead, but hand in hand with the most ravaged, forsaken members of our society. As a fraternity.
> 
> That said, the asymmetry thus far is unreasonable and disproportionate, not only in rewarding incompetent governance and delivery failures, but doing so with an accompanying dose of prejudice, vested interests and parochial politics. To make matters worse, the “All roads lead to Delhi” model of uber-centralisation with blatant infringement into state subjects like education, and meddling with state functions like their administrative bureaucracy or land acquisition, makes it apparent that the centre abuses its powers, roles and resources. Such an overbearing presence not only hampers governance in states, it actually applies the brakes on progress.
> 
> The argument is thus in favour of strong regional governments, as the data overwhelmingly indicates that successive central governments have failed as trustees of the covenant of federalism. The centre must focus on national security, foreign affairs, genuine integration of states, especially Kashmir and the North-East, the provision and enabling of a common currency and market, some common laws and inter-state infrastructure. Leave governance and resources to the states.
> 
> To force this, no one southern state can ever have a voice that outshouts the collective Hindi chorus. To be passive though, is to acquiesce to centralism and imperialism over federalism and states' rights. That leads right to the doorstep of aggregation as a democratic instrument to combat majoritarianism.
> 
> What is needed is a formation, a collective, a union, whose consolidated voice speaks loud and clear for the South Indian states and forces a course correction. A union that stays whole regardless of the changes in political dispensation in individual states, whose goals and objectives remain long term and strategic regardless of short-term and local vagaries, whose mission is the development and progress of the economy, society and culture of South India, and in whom are vested southern interests, as a part and parcel of India.
> 
> The amplified bargaining power of the collective within the whole is the stake that the South must wager. The South must embark on a mimicking of a majority or at least a minority with decisive swing vote. Maharashtra would be wise to join in this endeavour, with nothing but an upside for its people, but a central affiliation of its government would foreclose this path.
> 
> This proposition might seem radical or far-fetched at first glance, but it is no novel concept. Indeed, it is not a constructed but a natural concept of southern regional identity, with a common language family and social linkages that span centuries, and widely-accepted notions of cultural oneness.
> 
> The EU or African Union have arrangements for trade, borders and markets but within India, southern combine must forge better economic and social protocols with the governments of the centre that overtly and unfairly favour their vested interests in populous states.
> 
> The reality today favours such a shift. The South has compelling economic and political clout to leverage, including a large number of Lok Sabha seats that will force the centre to dialogue. Where any one southern state has barely 30 Members of Parliament, the combine will muster a compelling 129 against 208 in the Hindi belt. Political diplomacy has enshrined a good degree of parliamentary representation for the south through constitutional amendment, and despite falling fertility rates, there is no reason the schedule for delimitation will not be postponed again.
> 
> The Southern collective must happen and extract its pound of flesh. Yes, it will take a mammoth effort of statesmanship, a steely resolve to the south Indian cause, and above all the pragmatism of politics from all five states to conceive and devise such a beast, but it is not beyond the pale. Unless there is an attempt to force the pendulum all the way to the other pole, it will not alight anywhere close to a balanced centre. After all, the redoubtable leaders have already given the nod.
> 
> “I feel more and more that we must function more from below than from the top... too much of centralization means decay at the roots and ultimately a withering of branches, leaves and flowers.” Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru
> 
> “We want to promote co-operative federalism in the country. At the same time, we want a competitive element among the states. I call this new form of federalism Co-operative and Competitive Federalism.” Prime Minister Narendra Modi.




Southern collective?
Do you even realize how stupid you sound when Karnataka had a BJP govt?
Do you even know BJP is in alliance with TDP in AP?
Do you know how religious TG CM KCR really is?
Do you even realize a Bramhin Hindu ruled TN for over 2 decades?

I am from south. Are you from south? If so, let's have a sample debate in south language to prove our real identities and our ideology.
Except Kerala, you try funny stuff against India anywhere else in South, you won't make it alive. In kerala as well we Hindus will change and ensure they fall in line

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Infinity

PMO reverses decision after massive criticism.







×
A day after controversy broke out over the Prime Minister’s Office excluding Metro Man E Sreedharan from the inauguration of the Kochi Metro, the decision has been reversed.

On Wednesday, it was widely reported that Sreedharan, who had overseen the entire Metro project as the Principal Advisor of the Delhi Metro Rail Corporation, had been excluded from the list vetted by the PMO of dignitaries for the inaugural ceremony.

The Kerala state government had also written to the PMO to include the names of Sreedharan, Chennithala and MLA PT Thomas in the inauguration.

With the move inviting severe criticism, the PMO has decided that both Sreedharan and Opposition Leader Ramesh Chennithala will be present on the dais.

This was first confirmed by BJP state President Kummanam Rajasekharan, who told the media that the PMO had reversed its decision, and was later confirmed by the Chief Minister’s Office. 

However, the PMO has not given permission for MLA PT Thomas to be on the dais. 

In its vetted list, which became available on Wednesday, the PMO had only approved six persons to be present on the stage with Prime Minister Narendra Modi – CM Pinarayi Vijayan, Union Minister Venkaiah Naidu, Governor P Sathasivam, MP KV Thomas, Minister Thomas Chandy and Mayor Soumini Jain.

Of these persons, only the PM, CM Pinarayi and Minister Naidu were authorised to address the gathering. 

Even KMRCL MD Elias George, who is to deliver the welcome address, has not been given a place on the dais.

According to the letter sent by Chief Secretary Nalini Netto to the PMO, the list that had been forwarded by the state govt had recommended that 17 people be seated on the dais for the inaugural, with 10 of them addressing the gathering. MP KV Thomas, MLA PT Thomas and Elias George were supposed to speak according to the plan. 

Mayor Soumini Jain, Chief Secretary Nalini Netto, MLA PT Thomas, Ministers Thomas Chandy, E Chandrasekhan, Mathew T Thomas, Ramachandran Kadannapally, Secretary of Urban Development Ministry Rajeev Guha were to be the other dignitaries seated on the dais. 

Besides widespread outrage, the PMO's controversial decision to exclude Sreedharan in particular had also invited reams of caustic internet humour, with Keralites responding with a series of memes on the issue. 

Also read: E Sreedharan excluded to tie some cows on dais? Memes, tweets question PMO’s decision

Metro Project
*E Sreedharan excluded to tie some cows on dais? Memes, tweets question PMO’s decision*
Exclusion of ‘Metro Man’ E Sreedharan from the dais has created a big furore.


Luke Koshi
Thursday, June 15, 2017 - 11:19

 _Share @Facebook_   _Share @twitter_  _Share @Email_  _Share @google+_   _Share @reddit_ 


Meme by Jayan nair on Troll Malayalam




As Kerala gears up for its first ever Metro with PM Modi set to inaugurate the Kochi Metro on June 17, there is palpable excitement. But what seems to be dominating the conversation is the exclusion of ‘Metro man’ E Sreedharan from the dais of the inaugural event.

The PMO (Prime Minister’s Office) has excluded E Sreedharan from the list of people who will be sitting on the dais, according to Kochi Metro and Kerala government.

Understandably, this has ruffled many feathers and social media has latched on it with several memes ridiculing the decision.

This meme depicts a scene from the movie Perunthachan. The top portion shows the Metro inauguration venue while Thilakkan below is referred to as E Sreedharan.






_*Credits : Shahul Ameen ©ICU *_

In the meme below, Mohanlal represents the state government and says 'We excluded Oommen Chandy'. Jagathy Sreekumar (below) is the central government and says, 'We excluded E Sreedharan'.






_*Meme by Manu Kalliyoor on Troll Malayalam.*_

This meme has actor Sreenivasan wondering if Sreedharan was excluded to tie some cows on the dais.






_*Meme by Jayan nair on Troll Malayalam. *_

#PMInsultsMetroMan hashtag was trending on Twitter, with a few agitated Twitterati even asking the Kerala government to boycott the programme.

The man who build India's 1st Metro &Konkan Railway (once thought impossible to construct) deserve more respect from PMO #PMOInsultsMetroMan pic.twitter.com/97yKIPUoKx

Reacting to the development, MLA PT Thomas said, "This shows the arrogance of the BJP. When the foundation stone for Kochi Metro was laid by then Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, none was left out from the dais. This is Kerala's dream project and key people behind this are now asked to sit in the audience. This is totally unfair."

Elias George, the Managing Director of Kochi Metro Rail Corp, told the media that the list of invitees to the dais was prepared and sent to the Prime Minister's Office.

"The final list is made by the PMO. We have no role in this."

Sharing a photograph of his meeting with Sreedharan on Wednesday, Kerala's Devaswom Minister Kadakampally Surendran said that the news of the PMO excluding Shreedharan's name from the list of dignitaries invited on stage was disheartening. 

"I earnestly request the PMO to rectify this mistake. If we don't honour Shreedharan- the man behind the Metro- who else will we honour?" the Minister wrote in a Facebook post. 

The state government has written to the PMO to include the names of DMRCL principal advisor Dr. E Sreedharan as well as Opposition leader Ramesh Chennithala and MLA PT Thomas who have also been excluded.

Some leaders and journalists have also reacted to the development condemning the PMO's decision. 
http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...is-memes-tweets-question-pmo-s-decision-63697

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Aam Aadmi Party Gets 27-Lakh Rent Notice From Its Own Government*

Delhi's ruling Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) has been asked to pay Rs. 27 lakh rent by its own government for "illegally occupying" the building it uses as its party office.

The Public Works Department (PWD) of the Delhi government has sent notice to AAP asking it to pay Rs. 27,73,802. Sources say it is 65 times the license fee and will keep increasing until the party vacates the office in Rouse Avenue in north Delhi.

http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/aam-...-its-own-government-1712471?pfrom=home-cities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875343058568699909

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> *Aam Aadmi Party Gets 27-Lakh Rent Notice From Its Own Government*
> 
> Delhi's ruling Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) has been asked to pay Rs. 27 lakh rent by its own government for "illegally occupying" the building it uses as its party office.
> 
> The Public Works Department (PWD) of the Delhi government has sent notice to AAP asking it to pay Rs. 27,73,802. Sources say it is 65 times the license fee and will keep increasing until the party vacates the office in Rouse Avenue in north Delhi.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/delhi-news/aam-...-its-own-government-1712471?pfrom=home-cities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Future of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

DineshS said:


> Dude, I have posted videos.
> I ain't talking out of my backside like you lot.
> 
> So, please let me know how Hindus must react to a Muslim man kicking at our idols in temple OR
> how we Hindus should react to Christians coming inside temple and preaching about Christ?
> 
> Like I said, as long as it's Hindus that are getting screwed, you Chrislamists are comfortably fine. We have seen your utter silence when the genocide of Kashmir Hindus was going on and how your silence at 2 Hindu dalit girls were raped by a gang of Muslim men in UP.
> Since it's Hindus at receiving end, all halal, right?



Save your breath, mate. The guy you are quoting, if my memory serves me right, is an Isl*mist - not a Chri*tian. A rabid one, at that.

These guys, the so-called Commies in Kerala (and in WB too), are neither Communists, nor secular. They are just hanging on to power by simply putting Hindus down - for which they will get enough votes from both Christians and Muslims. Unfortunately, they also get enough ignorant Hindus there who can't see through this. In Kerala, you are a Communist as long as you can keep Hinduism out at bay - the Islam and Christianity are all halal.

Where else in the world, do you see Communists, who by definition are supposed to be ANTI-theists, sucking up to people of any religion?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1942747255983855





^^Reminds me of NRI Bhakts who posts in this forum. What we can see is that they are leaving Taqiyya of disguising as the "rightful", "peaceful", "tolerant" and are directly reflecting their agenda - Destroy Christians, Muslims in India. May be a world domination ambition also will be hatching in the Sanghi chaddi's. Remember what your holy Cow guru Golwalkar said: Remember Hindus - Your enemies are not British, Rather you should fight to cull the Christians, Muslims and Communists. Truly, these gawar Gau putras who've been brought up in bigotry reflects it.
@Infinity @The_Showstopper : The common Christians (especially) and Muslims don't know how these Hindutva terrorists are awaiting to destroy us. They fail to register that these radical Hindus are marauders and conspirators. Time to take some of these Chaddi posts screenshoted and make it available online for every Indians to see. The true face of this disease RSS - can be seen in PDF. We should be worried on our own safety in India in coming years if these terrorist RSS monkies are gaining more momentum. Remember they elected the mass murderers and those who preach to rape cadaver of Muslim women into power. It is now clear that the illiterate, primitive, medieval Cow India (North-Central-West) failed India as a nation. Firstly, they use Muslims as a tools to organize their fanaticism and to accomplish their dream of Brahmin rule. Muslims should organize against the Hindutva. They are in an excited mode. The copycat Nazi swines of India. This country is ruled by fanatics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

Madhav Sadashiv Golwalkar, also known in Sanghi circles as Shri Guruji, was the second Sarsanghchalak of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh. Golwalkar wrote Bunch of Thoughts and We, or Our Nationhood Defined. Ideologue of RSS:




http://www.stopfundinghate.org/resources/rssprimer.htm






^^ The inventor of Holy Cow campaign to infuriate Hindus to be organized under Sanghparivar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

takeiteasy said:


> What a way to deflect? Huh? The same Muslim/Christian destroy Hindu blah blah.. This is the verbal vomitting of what is injected in Sakha. Be a human again. Leave the Sakha. Read what your kind are - Terrorists. I'm interacting with a Hindu terrorist right now. @Mugwop
> 
> View attachment 403951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=905461632797763


I am sorry man I can't do anything I am not a mod.Perhaps @The Eagle or @Slav Defence can help.
Btw that hindu extremist dinesh lives in Australia a country founded by christians and spends his miserable life on PDF which is dominated by muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sky lord

takeiteasy said:


> Posting one off cases against Muslims and Christians is what a Sanghi can do. Can we count the number of Churches, Mosques destroyed by Rabid Sanghi dogs? Can we count the numbers in thousands killed by RSS terrorists in rioting and false flag attacks including Hindus? Can we accept a fanatic rightwing is in power right now in India? Do you all forgot what happened in Gujarat, Kandhamal and happening all over India? Did you all forgot what RSS Karsevaks did in 1992 demolishing Babri Masjid? Can't your ilk see what a Sanghini has proclaimed - She wants all those who ate Beef to have their heads decapitated (Source). Can't you see that Islamic terror is minuscule in comparison to majority Hindutva terror looming over India? You've elected Yogi Adityanath and such types. You can't see anything wrong in it. Use the same Muslim/Christian threat like a goat braying!
> 
> The fact is that, many Hindus are pretending to be sleeping. Most seems to be soft on Hindutva terror. My belief is that minorities must be aware of the turbulent phase India is going through. You can be made Dhimmis by the Brahmin Terrorists (RSS).
> 
> So, the usual RSS Sakha lessons on "blame everything on Muslims/Christians and organize Hindus and radicalise them" is not going to cover up RSS/Sanghparivar's real face and agendas. When Islamic terrorism seems slowing down, a new dawn of Hindu Terror is growing up in India. Accept the inferiority of your kinds fanatism and revert back to be a human being. Burn all the Sakha teachings, Put Gobar on that photos of Hedgewar and Golwalkar hanging over your walls. Eat a good Beef Tenderloin Steak and open up that close, primitive mind which is in slavery of RSS.


Dude, calm down please. Takeiteasy please Take it Easy. 

Frankly I have not heard of RSS killing 1000s in false flag attacks either. Where do you get this information? 

As far as I can see, christians and Muslims are able to go to church or mosque and worship as they please. ...every day if they want to.....no one is stopping them. People have no fear in openly professing their religion. I hear the call to prayer from my house several times a day from the local mosque. Nobody is stopping them....I wish they would turn it down..... because it is loud and intrusive. 

I don't know what you get this upset about? What happened? Did anyone personally threaten you or yours? 

..the political pendulum n India has swung to the right....a little too right IMO....and some of the stuff going on is very silly and unacceptable. Politicians are manipulating the gullible - I'll give you that much.

....but dude have you ever asked yourself why there is not ONE SINGLE Pakistani Christian or Hindu or Sikh on this forum ...while there are dozens of Indian minorities? Why do you think that is ? Calm down man. Politics will swing left to right and back...don't give yourself an ulcer over it.



DineshS said:


> Get permission from mods and I will post even more graphic ones.
> These are the one I found that don't really insult Hinduism much.
> 
> The rest in our collection, which we are distributing to Hindus by millions, are the ones that will make any Hindu blood boil. you should watch them


Dude, now you're baiting him for your amusement. 

If someone has broken the law and there is a law and order problem, the police should deal with it. If they did not, then take it up with the local government ...using it to bully or tease people who had nothing to do with the incident is just that...bullying.


----------



## Infinity

kadamba-warrior said:


> Save your breath, mate. The guy you are quoting, if my memory serves me right, is an Isl*mist - not a Chri*tian. A rabid one, at that.
> 
> These guys, the so-called Commies in Kerala (and in WB too), are neither Communists, nor secular. They are just hanging on to power by simply putting Hindus down - for which they will get enough votes from both Christians and Muslims. Unfortunately, they also get enough ignorant Hindus there who can't see through this. In Kerala, you are a Communist as long as you can keep Hinduism out at bay - the Islam and Christianity are all halal.
> 
> Where else in the world, do you see Communists, who by definition are supposed to be ANTI-theists, sucking up to people of any religion?!


Cry Loud as much as you can.................Ask any Keralite........
Christians & Muslims are not the Vote Banks of Communist..............
They Vote for Congress rather atheist Communist..........
By the By when BJP President Know as #AlavathiShaji in Kerala met Church..........to woo christian voter......
For BJP Christians are Untouchables is GOA and North east.............Now trying the same formula in Kerala...........
I would like to Quote ,Owaisi....... For BJP,Cow is Mummy in North and Yummy in North East(including Assam)

Hindu Rashtra in incubation............Hope the process finish by 2023










__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875354284698681344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

DineshS said:


> Makes no difference.
> All we need are Hindu votes and that too not all of them.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, you will learn to respect hindus and Hinduism or you will get special treatment.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DineshS

Infinity said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Like I said, we don't need the Hindus who would carry the cut cow head.
One should revisit UP victory and how it was achieved by BJP.

The more the elections become polarized on religious lines, the better it is for BJP.

That's why the whole drama of farmers going on. The opposition don't want the discourse along the lines of religion but don't worry, we will make sure it is.
I reiterate, we don't need all Hindus, we need less than 50% of Hindus support to rule India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

*An Adivasi Dies and Maybe a Bull Too. Guess Which Death the Gujarat Police is Probing?*
By Damayantee Dhar on 16/06/2017 


*The custodial death of a tribal man and the incarceration of a Dalit and two Muslims, all arrested for cattle slaughter, is seen by locals as part of an extortion racket.*




File photo of two bulls and a man, Gujarat. Credit: Adam Cohn/Flickr CC-BY-NC-ND 2.0

*Ahmedabad:* Allegations about a bull having been slaughtered in the Sabarkantha village of Kotda in April led to the arrest of four men and the mysterious death in custody of one of them. Yet seven weeks later, the exertions of the Gujarat police remain focused on the alleged killing of the bull and not on the circumstances under which the man, Kodarbhai Chapabhai Gamar, an adivasi who was 65 years old, died. The three other men arrested with him remain in custody, despite allegations of torture and extortion against the police.

Most bizarre of all, there is no information about the dead bull. The ‘crime’ is supposed to have occurred in Gamar’s village, Kotda, tucked away in the north-eastern corner of Gujarat bang on the border with Rajasthan. But there are no remains, no witnesses, no blood or flesh samples.

Gamar was arrested on May 2, after a complaint was registered under the state’s recently amended cow slaughter law. The complaint was filed under the Kheroj police station. This was the first FIR under the new Act in the district.

“On the morning of May 2 this year, police sub inspector (PSI) A.S. Rabari raided the houses of Kodar Gamar (my father), Shabber Ahmed Raees Ahmed Sheikh and Imamuddin Nemauddin Padi. All three of them are residents of Kotda. The police then brought them to Lambadya Choraya (the local market place), tied them to a vehicle and assaulted them,” alleged Bhimabhai, one of Gamar’s sons.

“Later Rabari demanded five lakh rupees from their families. The amount, the PSI said, was to guarantee that the three men would not be tortured in custody. My family told Rabari that we are poor tribals and don’t have that kind of money. We pleaded that they not assault our father in custody. But he did not listen. Our father died two days later,” said Bhimabhai.

While the police have denied any foul play in the custodial death which occurred at Kheroj police station in Sabarkantha on May 4, Bhimabhai has written to the chief minister demanding a probe by the Central Bureau of Investigation. Among the allegations made is that Gamar’s death is the result of an extortion racket by local police officers.

Gamar’s family alleges that the police assaulted him twice even before taking him to the police station and demanded a huge amount of money as “guarantee” for not torturing him further in the lock up. Khumu Gamar, another son, claimed that his father was beaten mercilessly by the police at their home before he was taken away.

*A custodial ‘confession’, and then three arrests*

The police say Gamar was arrested along with Sheikh and Padi after a Dalit from a neighbouring village, Limbabhai Lallubhai Bandi, aged 65, “confessed” that he and the other three men had slaughtered a bull at Kotda.





Bharat Solanki, former sarpanch of Lilcha village in Sabarkantha district. Credit: Special Arrangement

But Limbabhai’s family dispute the police story. They allege that his arrest on April 26 was also part of an extortion attempt by the local police and have accused the same officer that Gamar’s sons identified.

“We are Chamars, my father-in-law skins dead animals, mostly bovines, for a living. On the morning of April 26, Limbabhai was informed by some tribals of Kotda village that a bull was dead and asked if he was interested in buying the skin. He agreed, but on his way to Kotda, he was picked up and tortured. The police wanted the names of people who were involved in his business. Breaking down, Lilabhai named four people – three of whom were arrested including two Muslim men (Shabber Ahmed Raees Ahmed Sheikh and Imamuddin Nemauddin Padi) and one tribal man – Kodar Gamar,” said Bharat Solanki, who was sarpanch of Lilcha village in Sabarkantha district until December 2016.

“Limbabhai lives in another village which is one kilometre away from Lilcha. When neighbours told me about his arrest, I rushed to Kheroj police station. The police let me meet him only at 6 pm that day. He had marks of assault on his body and he broke down when he saw me. He pleaded that I should agree to whatever the police demanded. PSI Rabari told me very clearly that if we wanted Limbabhai safe in custody we ought to pay five lakh rupees,” Solanki alleged in a telephone interview with this reporter.

“I did not have that kind of money. Nevertheless, for the sake of the safety of my father-in-law, I collected 120,000 rupees and handed the money over to another policeman, Bhavesh Ramji Parmar on April 28. Yet the police did not release Limbabhai,” claimed Solanki.

*No foul play, say police*

According to the Kheroj police, Gamar said that he was feeling hot in the lock up and sought permission to have a bath. His health deteriorated after he had a bath, they said, and eventually he died.

“The CCTV footage shows that Kodar Gamar began to vomit while coming out of the bathroom on the day. He soon collapsed and was rushed to the nearest government clinic and then to the civil hospital in Ahmedabad. However he eventually died after probably suffering a brain haemorrhage,” R.G. Brahmbhatt, inspector general (IG) of Sabarkantha Range told the media, dismissing any chances of foul play.

“A post mortem has been conducted and as per protocol in cases of custodial deaths, a judicial inquiry has also been initiated,” Brahmbhatt had stated.





Limbabhai Lallubhai Bandi. Credit: Special Arrangement

However, a human rights activist who rushed to the police station after Kodar Gamar was arrested has doubts over the police version of the incident.

“After hearing the news that a poor tribal man was arrested on charges of cow slaughter, some of us rushed to Sabarkantha. But neither Gamar’s family nor us were allowed to meet him when he was still alive,” said advocate Govind Parmar, who is also a member of Human Rights Law Network.

Meanwhile, in Kotda, people insist there was no dead bull, let alone a slaughtered one.

Giving the background to the recent arrests, Sonal, a tribal activist from Kotda who helped Kodar Gamar’s son write to the chief minister told _The Wire_ that the local police had been harassing a Muslim man who goes by the name of Bobby since early April. “He does various kinds of work to earn a living. At times, when he can buy a goat he sells mutton at the village market. One day in early April, the police came and accused him of cow slaughter but he managed to run away. Ever since then, the police have made frequent visits to the market claiming that the meat and blood they found at the spot where Bobby last sold mutton was beef.”

Sonal said that the tribals of Kotda do at times sell dead cattle to those Dalits who skin animals for a living. “Earlier, Kodar Gamar has done this too. But this time, he made no calls to Limbabhai. In fact, there was no dead bull we know of in our village. Moreover, Gamar has been working on a small piece of land the families owns. For the past two years, he had been working at home as he was too old. He has eleven children, five of whom are sons who work in others fields. The Kheroj police have not told us why they believe Gamar was involved in cow slaughtering and why Limbabhai would name him when Gamar did not contact him. The FIR against Gamar also charged him with slaughtering a bull. It is ridiculous that a Dalit of one village, and a tribal and two Muslims of another village were charged with slaughtering a bull at Kotda.”
An RTI filed by Dalit activist Kaushik Parmar revealed that there have been 415 custodial deaths in Gujarat between 2010 and 2016. The State Human Rights Commission (SHRC) has in a reply to Parmar’s RTI said that with 104 cases, Ahmedabad has had the highest number of custodial deaths in this period, followed by Vadodara with 47, Rajkot 38 and Surat 33.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Infinity said:


> *An Adivasi Dies and Maybe a Bull Too. Guess Which Death the Gujarat Police is Probing?*
> By Damayantee Dhar on 16/06/2017
> 
> 
> *The custodial death of a tribal man and the incarceration of a Dalit and two Muslims, all arrested for cattle slaughter, is seen by locals as part of an extortion racket.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File photo of two bulls and a man, Gujarat. Credit: Adam Cohn/Flickr CC-BY-NC-ND 2.0
> 
> *Ahmedabad:* Allegations about a bull having been slaughtered in the Sabarkantha village of Kotda in April led to the arrest of four men and the mysterious death in custody of one of them. Yet seven weeks later, the exertions of the Gujarat police remain focused on the alleged killing of the bull and not on the circumstances under which the man, Kodarbhai Chapabhai Gamar, an adivasi who was 65 years old, died. The three other men arrested with him remain in custody, despite allegations of torture and extortion against the police.
> 
> Most bizarre of all, there is no information about the dead bull. The ‘crime’ is supposed to have occurred in Gamar’s village, Kotda, tucked away in the north-eastern corner of Gujarat bang on the border with Rajasthan. But there are no remains, no witnesses, no blood or flesh samples.
> 
> Gamar was arrested on May 2, after a complaint was registered under the state’s recently amended cow slaughter law. The complaint was filed under the Kheroj police station. This was the first FIR under the new Act in the district.
> 
> “On the morning of May 2 this year, police sub inspector (PSI) A.S. Rabari raided the houses of Kodar Gamar (my father), Shabber Ahmed Raees Ahmed Sheikh and Imamuddin Nemauddin Padi. All three of them are residents of Kotda. The police then brought them to Lambadya Choraya (the local market place), tied them to a vehicle and assaulted them,” alleged Bhimabhai, one of Gamar’s sons.
> 
> “Later Rabari demanded five lakh rupees from their families. The amount, the PSI said, was to guarantee that the three men would not be tortured in custody. My family told Rabari that we are poor tribals and don’t have that kind of money. We pleaded that they not assault our father in custody. But he did not listen. Our father died two days later,” said Bhimabhai.
> 
> While the police have denied any foul play in the custodial death which occurred at Kheroj police station in Sabarkantha on May 4, Bhimabhai has written to the chief minister demanding a probe by the Central Bureau of Investigation. Among the allegations made is that Gamar’s death is the result of an extortion racket by local police officers.
> 
> Gamar’s family alleges that the police assaulted him twice even before taking him to the police station and demanded a huge amount of money as “guarantee” for not torturing him further in the lock up. Khumu Gamar, another son, claimed that his father was beaten mercilessly by the police at their home before he was taken away.
> 
> *A custodial ‘confession’, and then three arrests*
> 
> The police say Gamar was arrested along with Sheikh and Padi after a Dalit from a neighbouring village, Limbabhai Lallubhai Bandi, aged 65, “confessed” that he and the other three men had slaughtered a bull at Kotda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bharat Solanki, former sarpanch of Lilcha village in Sabarkantha district. Credit: Special Arrangement
> 
> But Limbabhai’s family dispute the police story. They allege that his arrest on April 26 was also part of an extortion attempt by the local police and have accused the same officer that Gamar’s sons identified.
> 
> “We are Chamars, my father-in-law skins dead animals, mostly bovines, for a living. On the morning of April 26, Limbabhai was informed by some tribals of Kotda village that a bull was dead and asked if he was interested in buying the skin. He agreed, but on his way to Kotda, he was picked up and tortured. The police wanted the names of people who were involved in his business. Breaking down, Lilabhai named four people – three of whom were arrested including two Muslim men (Shabber Ahmed Raees Ahmed Sheikh and Imamuddin Nemauddin Padi) and one tribal man – Kodar Gamar,” said Bharat Solanki, who was sarpanch of Lilcha village in Sabarkantha district until December 2016.
> 
> “Limbabhai lives in another village which is one kilometre away from Lilcha. When neighbours told me about his arrest, I rushed to Kheroj police station. The police let me meet him only at 6 pm that day. He had marks of assault on his body and he broke down when he saw me. He pleaded that I should agree to whatever the police demanded. PSI Rabari told me very clearly that if we wanted Limbabhai safe in custody we ought to pay five lakh rupees,” Solanki alleged in a telephone interview with this reporter.
> 
> “I did not have that kind of money. Nevertheless, for the sake of the safety of my father-in-law, I collected 120,000 rupees and handed the money over to another policeman, Bhavesh Ramji Parmar on April 28. Yet the police did not release Limbabhai,” claimed Solanki.
> 
> *No foul play, say police*
> 
> According to the Kheroj police, Gamar said that he was feeling hot in the lock up and sought permission to have a bath. His health deteriorated after he had a bath, they said, and eventually he died.
> 
> “The CCTV footage shows that Kodar Gamar began to vomit while coming out of the bathroom on the day. He soon collapsed and was rushed to the nearest government clinic and then to the civil hospital in Ahmedabad. However he eventually died after probably suffering a brain haemorrhage,” R.G. Brahmbhatt, inspector general (IG) of Sabarkantha Range told the media, dismissing any chances of foul play.
> 
> “A post mortem has been conducted and as per protocol in cases of custodial deaths, a judicial inquiry has also been initiated,” Brahmbhatt had stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbabhai Lallubhai Bandi. Credit: Special Arrangement
> 
> However, a human rights activist who rushed to the police station after Kodar Gamar was arrested has doubts over the police version of the incident.
> 
> “After hearing the news that a poor tribal man was arrested on charges of cow slaughter, some of us rushed to Sabarkantha. But neither Gamar’s family nor us were allowed to meet him when he was still alive,” said advocate Govind Parmar, who is also a member of Human Rights Law Network.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Kotda, people insist there was no dead bull, let alone a slaughtered one.
> 
> Giving the background to the recent arrests, Sonal, a tribal activist from Kotda who helped Kodar Gamar’s son write to the chief minister told _The Wire_ that the local police had been harassing a Muslim man who goes by the name of Bobby since early April. “He does various kinds of work to earn a living. At times, when he can buy a goat he sells mutton at the village market. One day in early April, the police came and accused him of cow slaughter but he managed to run away. Ever since then, the police have made frequent visits to the market claiming that the meat and blood they found at the spot where Bobby last sold mutton was beef.”
> 
> Sonal said that the tribals of Kotda do at times sell dead cattle to those Dalits who skin animals for a living. “Earlier, Kodar Gamar has done this too. But this time, he made no calls to Limbabhai. In fact, there was no dead bull we know of in our village. Moreover, Gamar has been working on a small piece of land the families owns. For the past two years, he had been working at home as he was too old. He has eleven children, five of whom are sons who work in others fields. The Kheroj police have not told us why they believe Gamar was involved in cow slaughtering and why Limbabhai would name him when Gamar did not contact him. The FIR against Gamar also charged him with slaughtering a bull. It is ridiculous that a Dalit of one village, and a tribal and two Muslims of another village were charged with slaughtering a bull at Kotda.”
> An RTI filed by Dalit activist Kaushik Parmar revealed that there have been 415 custodial deaths in Gujarat between 2010 and 2016. The State Human Rights Commission (SHRC) has in a reply to Parmar’s RTI said that with 104 cases, Ahmedabad has had the highest number of custodial deaths in this period, followed by Vadodara with 47, Rajkot 38 and Surat 33.


The bull?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

*India, Stung by Backlash, Plans to Roll Back Restrictions on Cattle Slaughter*
By ELLEN BARRY and SUHASINI RAJJUNE 15, 2017


Photo





Passengers with cattle waited for boats on the bank of the Ganges in Sahibganj, India. Credit Kuni Takahashi for The New York Times
NEW DELHI — India’s Supreme Court on Thursday called on the government to answer charges that stringent new restrictions on cattle slaughter violate constitutional rights to freedom of religion and would impose a “huge economic burden” on some of the country’s poorest families.

Taken aback by the protest that greeted the regulations, a top official said the government planned to pre-empt the legal challenge by revising the new rules.

“Whether we change the language or change the rule, we are doing this on an urgent basis,” said the official, Dr. Harsh Vardhan, union minister of the environment. “We want to set this issue to rest. It should take a few days, a few weeks, not long.”

The rules, announced late last month as part of an act to punish animal cruelty, require anyone selling livestock, which includes buffalo and camels, to produce a written guarantee that animals would not be slaughtered.


Continue reading the main story
They were celebrated by far-right Hindu groups as the latest in a series of legal measures intended to protect cows, which many Hindus consider sacred. A high court in the southern state of Tamil Nadu quickly imposed a four-week stay on the measure, saying it violated Indians’ constitutional right to freedom of religion and encroached on states’ rights.

The Supreme Court on Thursday asked the government to defend the new regulations ahead of a July 11 hearing.

Even with the stay in place, the rules had a chilling effect on livestock markets, already jittery over the proliferation of Hindu cow-protection vigilantes. Representatives of the leather and buffalo meat industries — which together account for around $10 billion in yearly exports — warned that the restrictions would lead to a catastrophic drop in supplies, as well as job losses and company closings.

There was also a political cost. The Bharatiya Janata Party, already popular in the so-called cow belt, has been eager to expand its support in the south and northeast, areas where meat is commonly eaten. B.J.P. leaders in two districts in Meghalaya State announced their resignation from the party, saying that eating meat was intrinsic to their culture.

Dr. Vardhan said the regulations had been widely misunderstood, and there had been no intention to discourage the eating or export of meat. “We do not want to either influence or change the food habits of anybody, neither do we want to affect the slaughtering business in this country,” he said, adding, “We will facilitate their growth, instead of hampering it.”

He said feedback had been solicited from representatives of the beef and leather industries early this year. “We never anticipated that people would have some misunderstanding,” he said.

But industry executives said they had been caught entirely by surprise when the new rules were made public on May 23.

“We were not invited — neither we, nor anyone from the leather industry, nor those who take part in the cattle market — for any discussions before the notification was issued,” said Yusuf Qureshi, who heads an organization in Uttar Pradesh of traditional butchering families, many of whom own large plants that package and export flash-frozen buffalo.

“Nobody was informed or invited to sit across the table for any suggestions,” he said.

Mr. Qureshi said Dr. Vardhan’s comments encouraged him. “We want to be invited on board for a road map which lets us function with peace and respectability,” he said.

It was unclear, however, when or how the rules would be amended. Some officials of the governing party continued to rule out any softening.

“There is no question of withdrawing the notification,” Ramesh Chandappa Jigajinagi, the minister of state for drinking water and sanitation, said in an interview. “We Hindus have been worshiping cows for so long and we should do something for them. Those who are objecting within the party are doing it at their individual level.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/15/world/asia/india-meat-restrictions.html?_r=0


----------



## DineshS

Infinity said:


> *India, Stung by Backlash, Plans to Roll Back Restrictions on Cattle Slaughter*
> By ELLEN BARRY and SUHASINI RAJJUNE 15, 2017
> 
> 
> Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers with cattle waited for boats on the bank of the Ganges in Sahibganj, India. Credit Kuni Takahashi for The New York Times
> NEW DELHI — India’s Supreme Court on Thursday called on the government to answer charges that stringent new restrictions on cattle slaughter violate constitutional rights to freedom of religion and would impose a “huge economic burden” on some of the country’s poorest families.
> 
> Taken aback by the protest that greeted the regulations, a top official said the government planned to pre-empt the legal challenge by revising the new rules.
> 
> “Whether we change the language or change the rule, we are doing this on an urgent basis,” said the official, Dr. Harsh Vardhan, union minister of the environment. “We want to set this issue to rest. It should take a few days, a few weeks, not long.”
> 
> The rules, announced late last month as part of an act to punish animal cruelty, require anyone selling livestock, which includes buffalo and camels, to produce a written guarantee that animals would not be slaughtered.
> 
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> They were celebrated by far-right Hindu groups as the latest in a series of legal measures intended to protect cows, which many Hindus consider sacred. A high court in the southern state of Tamil Nadu quickly imposed a four-week stay on the measure, saying it violated Indians’ constitutional right to freedom of religion and encroached on states’ rights.
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday asked the government to defend the new regulations ahead of a July 11 hearing.
> 
> Even with the stay in place, the rules had a chilling effect on livestock markets, already jittery over the proliferation of Hindu cow-protection vigilantes. Representatives of the leather and buffalo meat industries — which together account for around $10 billion in yearly exports — warned that the restrictions would lead to a catastrophic drop in supplies, as well as job losses and company closings.
> 
> There was also a political cost. The Bharatiya Janata Party, already popular in the so-called cow belt, has been eager to expand its support in the south and northeast, areas where meat is commonly eaten. B.J.P. leaders in two districts in Meghalaya State announced their resignation from the party, saying that eating meat was intrinsic to their culture.
> 
> Dr. Vardhan said the regulations had been widely misunderstood, and there had been no intention to discourage the eating or export of meat. “We do not want to either influence or change the food habits of anybody, neither do we want to affect the slaughtering business in this country,” he said, adding, “We will facilitate their growth, instead of hampering it.”
> 
> He said feedback had been solicited from representatives of the beef and leather industries early this year. “We never anticipated that people would have some misunderstanding,” he said.
> 
> But industry executives said they had been caught entirely by surprise when the new rules were made public on May 23.
> 
> “We were not invited — neither we, nor anyone from the leather industry, nor those who take part in the cattle market — for any discussions before the notification was issued,” said Yusuf Qureshi, who heads an organization in Uttar Pradesh of traditional butchering families, many of whom own large plants that package and export flash-frozen buffalo.
> 
> “Nobody was informed or invited to sit across the table for any suggestions,” he said.
> 
> Mr. Qureshi said Dr. Vardhan’s comments encouraged him. “We want to be invited on board for a road map which lets us function with peace and respectability,” he said.
> 
> It was unclear, however, when or how the rules would be amended. Some officials of the governing party continued to rule out any softening.
> 
> “There is no question of withdrawing the notification,” Ramesh Chandappa Jigajinagi, the minister of state for drinking water and sanitation, said in an interview. “We Hindus have been worshiping cows for so long and we should do something for them. Those who are objecting within the party are doing it at their individual level.”
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/15/world/asia/india-meat-restrictions.html?_r=0




NY Times  

These morons predicted landslide win for Killary.
btw, this is the Modi govt that chose to make Yogi as CM of UP, in all reality, the third most powerful person in India.
How many times have these moron seculars said crap about Modi only for him to stand ground and kick them in their nuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

*Black money: Switzerland ratifies automatic exchange of information with India*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...formation-with-india/articleshow/59178051.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

IndoCarib said:


> *Black money: Switzerland ratifies automatic exchange of information with India*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...formation-with-india/articleshow/59178051.cms


Meaningless because Switzerland stopped being a major destination for black money decade ago. 

What about all those Caribbean islands and Mauritius ...even UAE.


----------



## The Eagle

Either Muslim, Hindu or Christians, all are Indian citizens. Thread must remain clean and none should be insulted on this forum. People feeling as such and that cannot live without the same, must understand that PDF does not allow such insults and provocation as well as religious hatred that every community be respected accordingly. Keep the thread clean and stick to the topic that says Politics. 

Any members that insults, report the same without quoting back or responding in kind and move on. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Sky lord said:


> Meaningless because Switzerland stopped being a major destination for black money decade ago.
> 
> What about all those Caribbean islands and Mauritius ...even UAE.



We do have information exchange pact with some Caribbean tax haven countries.

*http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...act-with-saint-kitts-nevis/article6594256.ece*

*November 13, 2014*


----------



## Kdpreddy

IndoCarib said:


> We do have information exchange pact with some Caribbean tax haven countries.



This is a continuous process. Keep going at it and eventually results will materialize.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

__ https://www.facebook.com/





*Rajasthan Man Lynched for Objecting to Civic Officials Taking Photos of Women Defecating in the Open*
By The Wire Staff on 16/06/2017 • Leave a comment
*Share this:*



Print
More
*Zafar Khan intervened and tried to stop municipality officials from taking pictures of women defecating in the open, but was kicked, punched and beaten to death by them.*



Representational image. Credit: PTI

*New Delhi: *A 55-year-old man was lynched and killed by municipality employees in Pratapgarh in Rajasthan today when he tried to prevent them from taking photographs of women defecating in the open.

The incident took place early the morning near Bagwasa Kachi basti area when Zafar Khan, a social worker, tried to stop civic officials, who were out to shame the women of the district, from taking photographs and videos. The municipality workers kicked, punched and beat Khan, causing his death, according to the FIR filed by Khan’s elder brother Noor Mohammad.

“When we heard about the attack, we rushed him to the hospital where he was declared brought dead,” Noor, told _Hindustan Times_.

Noor has lodged a complaint against Kamal Harijan, Ritesh Harijan, Manish Harijan, Nagar Parishad commissioner Ashok Jain and others, after which the police registered a case of murder, the Pratapgarh police said.

Pratapgarh superintendent of police Shivraj Meena said, “We are getting the matter investigated and a case has been registered against the four named accused in the FIR.”

Qayoom, Khan’s nephew, told _HT_ that there were no toilets in the slum where he was killed, and Khan had been demanding for a long time that the district administration build toilets in the area.

Rajasthan chief minister Vasundhara Raje had said that her government was committed to making the state open defecation free by 2017. In a review meeting of the panchayat raj department at the end of last month, officials informed Raje that 58 lakh toilets had been constructed in the state in the last three and a half years under the government’s Swachh Bharat mission, and 4,973 of the state’s 9,891 gram panchayats were declared open defecation free.


----------



## Infinity

Mexican Ambassador to India




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vishwabalas

Infinity said:


> View attachment 404258



Its DISGUSTING how *Third Rate Rice Bag Christian converts* like you are spreading LIES to praise your white masters the British and disgrace Indian Freedom Fighters. 

Robert Ash was RACIST Bigot who gave orders to open fire on Peaceful protest by the local Tamil population, protesting the arrest of their leaders Subramaniya Siva and Padmanabha Ayyangar for celebrating the birthday of Bengali freedom fighter Bipin Chandra Pal and promoting the Swadeshi Movement.

During the firing on the peaceful protesters, 33 out of the total 37 Leaders were SHOT DEAD IN COLD BLOOD. 

This resulted in the now famous Tuticorin riots.

This is clearly evidenced by the Letter of Condolence written by Mary Boydon who in the letter has recollected what happened during the uprising, blaming Mr. Ash squarely for the murders.

These are her exact words "*I can never forget the saving of that night by his discreet and sinful behavior. A native teacher of our school said, "The bond that is spreading from Kanyakumari to Calcutta is to be taken tonight. Mr. Ash threw that fire. "

*
This is the white dog that the hero shot dead. Sadly a whole lot of Indians were arrested, tortured and killed for that murder. The Brahmins of Tuticorin was no allowed to cremate their dead just because the assassin was a brahmin.


Its only third rate milk powder converts like you who mourn the death of your white master Ash. 



BTW THIS is the ACTUAL Letter recovered from the pocket of the Indian Hero,

"*The English enemies are stripped of our land and trampling on the eternal charity of the eternal Goddess. Every Indian is trying to dethrone the national hero of the present day, to establish Dharma and freedom. The endeavor is to take the initiative of the crowning of a Jillachan George V, which is a kaleidoscope in the land that ruled to rule Dharma from our Raman, Shivaji, Krishna, Guru Gobindar, Arjuna and others. We are doing 3,000 copies to kill him when he (George) makes a morning in our land. In order to inform them, I have done this thing today. This is the duty to make everybody in Hindustani.

Regards,

R. Vanni Aiyar

R. Vanchi Aiyar of Shencotta"
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

Vishwabalas said:


> Its DISGUSTING how *Third Rate Rice Bag Christian converts* like you are spreading LIES to praise your white masters the British and disgrace Indian Freedom Fighters.
> 
> Robert Ash was RACIST Bigot who gave orders to open fire on Peaceful protest by the local Tamil population, protesting the arrest of their leaders Subramaniya Siva and Padmanabha Ayyangar for celebrating the birthday of Bengali freedom fighter Bipin Chandra Pal and promoting the Swadeshi Movement.
> 
> During the firing on the peaceful protesters, 33 out of the total 37 Leaders were SHOT DEAD IN COLD BLOOD.
> 
> This resulted in the now famous Tuticorin riots.
> 
> This is clearly evidenced by the Letter of Condolence written by Mary Boydon who in the letter has recollected what happened during the uprising, blaming Mr. Ash squarely for the murders.
> 
> These are her exact words "*I can never forget the saving of that night by his discreet and sinful behavior. A native teacher of our school said, "The bond that is spreading from Kanyakumari to Calcutta is to be taken tonight. Mr. Ash threw that fire. "
> 
> *
> This is the white dog that the hero shot dead. Sadly a whole lot of Indians were arrested, tortured and killed for that murder. The Brahmins of Tuticorin was no allowed to cremate their dead just because the assassin was a brahmin.
> 
> 
> Its only third rate milk powder converts like you who mourn the death of your white master Ash.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW THIS is the ACTUAL Letter recovered from the pocket of the Indian Hero,
> 
> "*The English enemies are stripped of our land and trampling on the eternal charity of the eternal Goddess. Every Indian is trying to dethrone the national hero of the present day, to establish Dharma and freedom. The endeavor is to take the initiative of the crowning of a Jillachan George V, which is a kaleidoscope in the land that ruled to rule Dharma from our Raman, Shivaji, Krishna, Guru Gobindar, Arjuna and others. We are doing 3,000 copies to kill him when he (George) makes a morning in our land. In order to inform them, I have done this thing today. This is the duty to make everybody in Hindustani.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> R. Vanni Aiyar
> 
> R. Vanchi Aiyar of Shencotta"*


* The Ashe Murder case *
 March 04, 2012 
*Sir CP’s role in it……*
The eminent historian Sreedhara Menon in his books on Sir CP mentions that he was unable to find the exact connection that Sir CP had with the Ashe murder case. I assumed, but naturally that Sir CP as a barrister was involved with the pleading of the case and many ‘knowledgeable’ sites and people nodded in agreement. But the official record is cryptic, it says - It is worthy of note that Travancore was the first State in all India which requisitioned his (Sir CP’s) services. That was in connection with an off-shoot of the Ashe murder case. His services were retained when a very important side issue was engaging the attention of the Madras High Court. While some persons know about the Ashe case, especially Tamilians, what connection would it have with Travancore? Don’t you think we should find out?

While I started out on this article considering it to be relatively straightforward, I found a number of twists and turns in the story, which kept me fully engaged. So let me now take you along, to those days when the Indians were staging a feeble revolt against British tyranny. Interestingly you will find that every single person connected to this story had violent events impacting their own lives. While one was stabbed, two others were killed by bullets; a third was stuck by a temple elephant. As we can see, their stars were crossed during that period and it was so fated. Curiously all of them except one Irishman were Brahmins, not otherwise associated with violence. But in the end this research turned out to be a bigger mystery than it was when I started out. 




There are some who would wonder who Sir CP is. To answer them in a few lines, in describing a volcano of a character that shaped the Travancore scene between 1931 and 1950, will be pretty difficult, but I will give a simple introduction. CP Ramaswami Iyer, an up and coming barrister of the Madras Bench had already obtained an insight into the governance of neighboring Mysore during his school vacations. Later he worked with Annie Besant and the IN Congress and as advocate general of the Madras High court was instrumental in many reformative measures in the state of madras. In 1931 he caught the eye of the Travancore monarchy and after that he was closely aligned to them and shaped the future of that Southern state, now part of Kerala. But how did he get involved with the Thirunals of Travancore? Therein lay the connection to the murder case of historical repute, otherwise known as the Ashe murder case. So let us now turn our sights at the Ashe story. As is said, Sir CP’s ability marked him for the Madras High Court at a very early age, but when the offer of a judgeship came he wrote, in refusing it, "I prefer, Mr. Chief Justice, to talk nonsense for a few hours each day than to hear nonsense every day and all day long." A caustic character, hated by many, loved and trusted by a few in high office, Sir CP did more good than bad in hindsight. In the course of time, I will write a few more articles on him, and that is another story. Now who was Ashe? For that we now leave Madras and go to the southerly Coromandel Coast and zoom in at Tuticorin and Tinnevelly (Tirunelveli).




Chalapathy in the Hindu (See link under references) explains - In 1894 Robert William Escourt Ashe passed fortieth among 61 successful candidates in the Indian Civil Service (ICS) examination. On December 4, 1895, he arrived in India, where he began his career as an Assistant Collector and rose up to be District Magistrate and Collector. In 1907, Ashe found himself posted in the southernmost corner of the Presidency, in Tirunelveli. After a period of long leave he rejoined duty on February 17, 1908. The two months he spent officiating in the Tuticorin division were to be fateful. Tuticorin, a major port in the Presidency, also had a major spinning mill, the Coral Mills, managed by the European firm A. & F. Harvey. The Harveys were also the agents of the British India Steam Navigation Company BISNC, which had a virtual monopoly over the trade between Tuticorin and Colombo. After the eventful months in Tuticorin, Ashe was posted out to Godavari. He took charge of Tirunelveli district on August 2, 1910, as Acting Collector.

So what were the events occurring in Tuticorin? The country was stirring in revolt against the British and the seeds were taking root at any place the British became autocratic. In the 1890s and 1900s India’s independence movement and the Swadeshi movement, initiated by Bal Gangadhar Tilak and Lala Lajpat Rai of Indian National Congress (INC), were at their peak.Many a young soul joined in this outcry against the white man who ruled him and took away his grains while he was struggling for food. There was a specific thorn in the British flesh , a lawyer named VO Chidambaram Pillai a.k.a VOC or Kappalottiya Tamizhan, he was the champion for the oppressed. Soon he started the Swadeshi steamship navigation company flouting the monopoly of the British. VOC had great difficult in starting up the company and leasing ships, but finally he had two and went head to head with the BISNC offering cutthroat fares. Even though free tickets with umbrellas were offered, people used the Sawdeshi ship plying the Sri Lanka route. The British tried to buy him out, but VOC would not agree. Next he incited a strike at the Coral mill. VOC was later convicted by Pinhe and sent to Coimbatore, imprisoned for life. An appeal resulted in reduction of the sentence. He was later moved to Cannanore. The shipping company went bankrupt and the ships were taken over by BISNC. The people of the South were angrier with all these rapidly evolving events.

VVS Aiyer enters the scene around this time – then in Britain, V.V.S. Aiyar came into contact with VD Savarkar, an Indian revolutionary, at the India House. Under Savarkar's influence Aiyar began to take an active role in the militant struggle for Indian independence. Aiyar's militant attitude prompted the British Government in 1910 to issue a warrant for his arrest for his alleged involvement in an anarchist conspiracy in London and Paris. Aiyar resigned from the Lincoln's Inn and escaped to Paris. Aiyar landed in Pondicherry, the hotbed for such anti British revolutionaries around December 1910 disguised as a Muslim to escape arrest and remained there as exile. Poinditry or Pondicherry, North of Madras, was then a French colony. This was where a number of Anti British revolutionaries were holed up, acting with impunity and living under French political asylum. Aiyar remained in Pondicherry for over ten years. Aiyer started revolver practice for young Indians in certain gardens and preached the necessity of violence and assignations to free the country. As later events were to show, he trained them well and was also involved in hatching the plot to murder Ashe.

Meanwhile a conspiracy against the British Government was being worked up in the Madras Presidency by Nilakanta Brahmachari (the first accused in the Tinnevelly conspiracy case of 1911). He had been going round Southern India both in 1910 and in previous years in company with Shankar Krishna Aiyar, preaching swadeshi and sedition, and induced various persons in the Presidency to take a blood oath of association for the purpose of obtaining swaraj. In June 1910 Shankar introduced Nilakanta to his brother-in-law, Vanchi Aiyar. Vanchinathan was born in 1886 in Shenkottai to Raghupathy Iyer and Rukmani Ammal. Raghupathy Iyer worked with the Travancore dewaswom. Vanchi’s actual name was Shankaran. He did his schooling in Shenkottai and graduated in M.A. from Moolam Thirunal Maharaja College in Thiruvananthapuram. Even while in college, he married Ponnammal and later obtained clerkship in the Travancore forest department.




On the 9th of January 1911 Vanchi Aiyar took three months' leave and visited Pondicherry, where he associated with V. V. S. Aiyar and indulged in revolver practice under his instructions. Evidence was given in the Tinnevelly conspiracy case that Vanchi had told one of the witnesses that English rule was ruining the country, that it could only be removed if all white men were killed, and suggested that Mr. Ashe should be first killed as being the head of the Tinnevelly district and an officer who had taken a leading part in the events of 1908. Vanchi returned to Tinnevelly and closely shadowed the target, he was in a bad state of mind, and his infant daughter had died recently. The original intention was to kill Ashe on 11th June 1911, synchronizing with the Coronation of George the V. But Ashe was not to be seen on that day. He thus escaped death but just by a week. The fateful day arrived on 17th June, 1911. By then Ashe had been promoted as acting collector of Tinnevelly.

Chalapathy adds - In a sense, Ashe was an unlikely target of the conspiracy. There were no casualties in Tuticorin, while four persons were shot dead in Tirunelveli. In any case, Wynch, as the Collector of the district, was in charge. Even in the press it was Wynch rather than Ashe who was the target of criticism. Ashe was criticized in the press but not so much as Wynch. Another railed figure in the whole affair was A.F. Pinhey, who sentenced VOC to two terms of life imprisonment. But was there another reason? Perhaps… read on…

On June 17, 1911, Ashe boarded the 9-30 a.m. Maniyachi Mail at Tirunelveli junction. With him was his wife, Mary Lillian Patterson, who had arrived from Ireland only a few days earlier. They had married on April 6, 1898, in Berhampore; Mary was about a year older than Ashe. They were on their way to Kodaikanal where their four children, Molly, Arthur, Sheila, and Herbert, lived in a rented bungalow. The whistle blew after they were seated in their first class compartment. Just then a skeletally thin man, later identified as Vanchi Iyer dressed in a green jacket, white dhoti and forehead smeared with vibhuti jumped into the compartment and shot Ashe point blank with a Belgian made browning. Ashe died soon after in the lap of his wife. Chased out by bystanders and police, the young man shot and killed himself in the platform lavatory. The police found a note in his pocket.

*The mlechas of England having captured our country, tread over the sanathana dharma of the Hindus and destroy them. Every Indian is trying to drive out the English and get swarajyam and restore sanathana dharma. Our Raman, Sivaji, Krishnan, Guru Govindan, Arjuna ruled our land protecting all dharmas and in this land they are making arrangements to crown George V, a mlecha, and one who eats the flesh of cows. Three thousand Madrasees have taken a vow to kill George V as soon as he lands in our country. In order to make others know our intention, I who am the least in the company, have done this deed this day. This is what everyone in Hindustan should consider it as his duty.sd/- R. Vanchi Aiyar, Shencottah *

Quoting Chalapathy again - A massive manhunt followed the assassination, this being yet another collector’s assassination after Arthur Conolly at Calicut many decades ago ( there were a few more). Raghupathy Iyer even refused to perform his last rites. The investigation showed that Vanchi had been a forest guard in Punalur and had been to Baroda (now Vadodara) and Pondicherry (now Puducherry) in the recent past. In Senkottai, Ottapidaram and Tuticorin, seized correspondence indicated the existence of a secret society, complete with blood oath and Kali puja. Also found was extremist literature, especially two pamphlets printed in the Feringhee Destroyer Press, calling on Indians to kill Europeans. Investigations also indicated that the assassination had a direct link (did it?) with the political events in the district in 1908. Madasamy, widely believed to be Vanchi's accomplice and who was seen running away after the assassination, was never traced. 

In the April number of Madame Cama's paper called Bande Mataram which was published in Paris about the end of May, there was some indication in one of the articles that a crime of this nature was in contemplation. It concluded with these words: "In a meeting or in a bungalow, on the railway or in a carriage, in a shop or in a church, in a garden or at a fair, wherever an opportunity comes. Englishmen ought to be killed. No distinction should be made between officers and private people. This article and the letter found on the murderer seem to show that the murder was designed to take place on the day of the Royal Coronation ceremonies. Madame Cama and V.V.S. Aiyar correspond regularly, and she would have no difficulty in sending him the automatic pistols which she is rumored to have done on two occasions in the last two years.

Fourteen persons were arrested and charged with conspiracy to murder Ashe. Two others committed suicide - Dharmaraja Aiyar took poison, while Venkateswara Aiyar slit his own throat. 

Because an Englishman was killed, a three-judge bench, led by the Chief Justice, conducted the trial. White, Ayling, and Sankaran nair were the judges. Anyway the case went on for many months and while Ayling and white delivered an unanimous judgment against all accused, Sankaran Nair set himself apart with a brilliant brief which is used by students even today and considered a masterpiece. Justice Nair came to the conclusion that the charge of murder had not been legally proved against the accused, but he held that the charges of waging war against the King were proved against Nilakanta and another but not the rest. Finally, the Court, by a majority decision, awarded Nilakanta seven years’ rigorous imprisonment and Sankar¬a¬krishnan four years. The remaining accuseds were sentenced to varying terms of lesser imprisonment.

The Travancore kingdom had unwittingly entered into the high profile case. The plotters and killers were from Travancore. Vanchi Iyer worked for the Travancore forestry department, his father worked for the temple Dewaswom. The ruling family wanted to be sure that they were not sullied or implicated in anyway, I suppose. Anyway the high court deployed barrister CP to Shenkota, I presume to find out some of the details and exonerated any involvement of the state in the sordid affair. The trip is still a mystery. How did Shankaran Nair confirm in his judgement that…. The murder of Mr Ashe was a direct consequence of this bitter hostility. [T]hat Mr Ashe's conduct at Tuticorin with reference to the conviction of Subramania Siva and Chidambaram Pillai and with reference to the [Swadeshi] Steam Navigation Co. was one of the main causes of the murder". Did something else happen in Shenkottai? Anyway the judgment had connected Vanchi to the events of Tinnevelly and patriotic fervor. And with the excellent fashion in which CP handled the issue, he became a trusted fellow in the eyes of the Travancore Raja Moolam Tirunal. His future was set in Travancore….and how… we will see in forthcoming articles.




Now enters the next important man in the case. It was none other than Subramanian Bharati, who was also holed up in Pondicherry. Bharatiyar as he is more popularly known, was born in Ettayapuram, a palace I covered at length in my article about Kattabomman, and a place of much ,musical repute. After a trip to Benares, his spiritual and nationalistic fervor increased. By 1904 he was a active journalist espousing the causes of the downtrodden and writing against authority. He was soon aligned to the Tilak brand of militancy and sometimes engaged with VOC at nearby Tuticorin. When Ashe took up the cudgels against VOC, Bharati testified in support of VOC. This put him also into the bad books of the British and soon, faced with imminent arrest, he fled to Pondicherry. He continued his strident tone in an immense volume of literary output from Pondicherry. While there he got involved with Aurobindo & VVS Iyer and teamed up in many anti British activities. It so happened that two of the pamphlets he authored were found in the house of Vanchi Iyer after security guards ransacked it for evidence. The government suspected Bharati and VVS Iyer of having had a direct hand in the planning of the murder. Officials of the Secret Police Service were posted near the house of Subramania Bharathi to watch his movements. Though not directly connected with the Ashe murder, the police perhaps believed that he knew what was going on.

The French police report stated - Lettres du C.I.D.I.F. - Lettre n°37 - In 1911, shortly before the murder of Mr Ashe on 17th June, two seditions pamphlets entitled ‘ A word of advice to the Aryans’ and ‘oath of administration into the New Bharata Association’ were distributed in the Tinnevelly and Madras district, and it has since been ascertained that they were published and printed by Subramania Bharathi in Pondicherry. He also issued about the same time two other seditious tamil pamphlets entitled “Kanavu“and “Aliropangu“. All four pamphlets have been proscribed by Government. He is one of the principal members of the anarchist gang and is a constant companion of V.V.S. Aiyar.

Arron Raman states it well - Deprived of an outlet for his political writings, Bharati turned inwards. The years of exile in Pondicherry from 1908-1918 that constituted the third main phase of his life define Bharati for posterity; when his genius burst forth in song, poetry and prose. Some of the greatest works to flow from his pen happened between 1911 and 1913. …Despite days filled with activity, it seems likely that his confinement within Pondicherry, the ever-present surveillance by British agents, gnawing poverty and also ostracism from the orthodox sections of his own community combined to place enormous psychological stress on Bharati. He had always possessed a latent ascetic streak, and he now began to keep company with local siddhars—mendicants. From them he took to the habit of using psychotropic substances that weakened his already frail constitution.

In November 1918, in an act of final desperation, he broke exile and entered British India at Cuddalore. He was promptly arrested and lodged in Cuddalore jail from where he wrote to Lord Pentland, the Governor of Madras, seeking his release: “I once again assure your Excellency that I have renounced every form of politics and I shall ever be loyal to British Government and law abiding.” He was imprisoned in the Central prison in Cuddalore in custody for three weeks from 20 November to 14 December. 

It is at this juncture that CP Ramaswamy Iyer intervened together with A Rangaswamy Iyer and Annie Besant and got Bharatiyar released from jail on 14th December. He had spent less than a month in custody, but the collective events of the previous decade had impacted the poet. He returned to Tirunelveli and spent his next years in Kadayam. From a letter that he wrote to Iyengar soon after his arrival, it is clear that Mrs. Annie Besant, Dr. Subramania Iyer, and CP Ramaswamy Iyer had helped to secure Bharati's release. It was a few days after the end of the First World War.

And that was how the Swadeshi movement affected the people we talked about. But a look at the entire story still does not show why Ashe was selected as the target. A Christian reverend Dr Ravikumar Stephen provides this interesting but ‘rumored’ tidbit and I have no idea if it is the truth, for it does seem a bit farfetched to be a motive for a capital crime. 

Ashe's wife Mary was a social worker. One day during her visit to Shencottai, along with her husband, spotted a Dalit (socially marginalized) women suffering in labor pain. She arranged a bullock-cart for this dalit lady and the bullock-cart carried her through the Agraharam (street where Brahmins alone can reside), the shortest route to the hospital. The Brahmins demanded an apology from Ashe for supporting his wife in sending the dalit woman in a bullock-cart through the Agraharam and the Brahmins believed that the act of Mrs Ashe brought sacrilege to them. Ashe refused to apology and justified the act of his wife. This infuriated the Brahmins and led to the plan to assassinate Ashe.

The new Indian express article adds - Vanchinathan was peeved by the collector's interference in the local affairs. Ashe expressed his dismay over people of a dominant caste refusing to let a pregnant woman, belonging to a lower caste, being taken through their street for medical treatment, said Josephine Jeyashanthi, Professor in the Department of Tamil, Loyola College.

Was that what Sir CP went to investigate at Shenkottai? What was his report? Nothing is known about the trip, all we know that it was a sensitive and secret issue being investigated by the High court. It is unlikely that the above angle warranted it, but then again, they may have wanted to crush the Swadeshi movement and get rid of minor issues like caste rivalry. Anyway we do know that Sir CP was instrumental in getting Bharatiyar quickly released from a British jail.

And so, Ashe died from the bullet; Vanchi died from another bullet from the same gun that Madame Cama perhaps sent from Paris, Bharatiyar died some years in Triplicane, Sir CP was stabbed by another Iyer Mani after the Punnapra Vaylar episode. VVS Iyer died mysteriously while saving his daughter from drowning at the Papanasam falls. Madame Cama lived in Paris until 19355 and after a stroke, returned to Bombay and died soon after. All tragedies that befell people who should have been leading peaceful lives…

Chalapathy concludes - Mary and her children returned to Exeter, her hometown, in April 1912 on a decent government pension. She never remarried. Their four children were aged 12, 10, eight and six at the time of Ashe's death. Arthur went on to become a colonel in the Indian Army and retired in 1947. It is curious that he should have chosen to work in a country that had claimed his father's life. Robert said his father had a deep love for India even though he or his family never visited Maniyachi or Tirunelveli. Herbert died in combat during the Second World War. The girls remained unmarried. Janet thought that their spinsterhood had much to do with Mary. Apparently, Mary, who died in 1954, never let people forget the tragedy she had suffered, of seeing her husband being shot at point-blank range right in front of her eyes.

Ex Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi renamed the Maniyachi junction after Vanchinathan. But railway tickets apparently do not bear the name of Vanchi and not many trains halt at the station

As for me, I used to live for a couple of years not far from where Bharatiyar lived, in Triplicane on Pycroft’s road or Bharatiyar salai, but now sit back and enjoy some of Bharatiyar’s poetry – like the simple one below…

_theertha karayinile therku moolayin..shenbaga thotathilee..paarthirunthaal varuven vennilavilor.._
_paangiyodendru sonnaall..vaarthai thavari vittai adi kannamma..maarbu thudikkuthadi..paartha idathilellam unnai polave…paavai theriyuthadi _

and extend a small thanks to Sir CP for getting him released from jail..

*References*

All too human at the core – Aroon Raman in Hindu
Frontline – An Irish link – AR Venkatachalapathy
Vanchi Assassinates Ashe –Bharatiya vidya bhavan 
Aurbindo ashram documents – The political situation in Pondicherry 1910-1915
The press in Tamil Nadu and the struggle for freedom, 1917-1937 - By A. Ganesan
Ashefamily website
http://maddy06.blogspot.in/2012/03/ashe-murder-case.html


----------



## utraash

DineshS said:


> The more the elections become polarized on religious lines, the better it is for BJP.


It is not just better for BJP but for country too. The sickular castle has to be bulldozed down whatever means even at the cost of religious polarisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vishwabalas

Infinity said:


> * The Ashe Murder case *
> March 04, 2012
> *Sir CP’s role in it……*
> The eminent historian Sreedhara Menon in his books on Sir CP mentions that he was unable to find the exact connection that Sir CP had with the Ashe murder case. I assumed, but naturally that Sir CP as a barrister was involved with the pleading of the case and many ‘knowledgeable’ sites and people nodded in agreement. But the official record is cryptic, it says - It is worthy of note that Travancore was the first State in all India which requisitioned his (Sir CP’s) services. That was in connection with an off-shoot of the Ashe murder case. His services were retained when a very important side issue was engaging the attention of the Madras High Court. While some persons know about the Ashe case, especially Tamilians, what connection would it have with Travancore? Don’t you think we should find out?
> 
> While I started out on this article considering it to be relatively straightforward, I found a number of twists and turns in the story, which kept me fully engaged. So let me now take you along, to those days when the Indians were staging a feeble revolt against British tyranny. Interestingly you will find that every single person connected to this story had violent events impacting their own lives. While one was stabbed, two others were killed by bullets; a third was stuck by a temple elephant. As we can see, their stars were crossed during that period and it was so fated. Curiously all of them except one Irishman were Brahmins, not otherwise associated with violence. But in the end this research turned out to be a bigger mystery than it was when I started out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some who would wonder who Sir CP is. To answer them in a few lines, in describing a volcano of a character that shaped the Travancore scene between 1931 and 1950, will be pretty difficult, but I will give a simple introduction. CP Ramaswami Iyer, an up and coming barrister of the Madras Bench had already obtained an insight into the governance of neighboring Mysore during his school vacations. Later he worked with Annie Besant and the IN Congress and as advocate general of the Madras High court was instrumental in many reformative measures in the state of madras. In 1931 he caught the eye of the Travancore monarchy and after that he was closely aligned to them and shaped the future of that Southern state, now part of Kerala. But how did he get involved with the Thirunals of Travancore? Therein lay the connection to the murder case of historical repute, otherwise known as the Ashe murder case. So let us now turn our sights at the Ashe story. As is said, Sir CP’s ability marked him for the Madras High Court at a very early age, but when the offer of a judgeship came he wrote, in refusing it, "I prefer, Mr. Chief Justice, to talk nonsense for a few hours each day than to hear nonsense every day and all day long." A caustic character, hated by many, loved and trusted by a few in high office, Sir CP did more good than bad in hindsight. In the course of time, I will write a few more articles on him, and that is another story. Now who was Ashe? For that we now leave Madras and go to the southerly Coromandel Coast and zoom in at Tuticorin and Tinnevelly (Tirunelveli).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chalapathy in the Hindu (See link under references) explains - In 1894 Robert William Escourt Ashe passed fortieth among 61 successful candidates in the Indian Civil Service (ICS) examination. On December 4, 1895, he arrived in India, where he began his career as an Assistant Collector and rose up to be District Magistrate and Collector. In 1907, Ashe found himself posted in the southernmost corner of the Presidency, in Tirunelveli. After a period of long leave he rejoined duty on February 17, 1908. The two months he spent officiating in the Tuticorin division were to be fateful. Tuticorin, a major port in the Presidency, also had a major spinning mill, the Coral Mills, managed by the European firm A. & F. Harvey. The Harveys were also the agents of the British India Steam Navigation Company BISNC, which had a virtual monopoly over the trade between Tuticorin and Colombo. After the eventful months in Tuticorin, Ashe was posted out to Godavari. He took charge of Tirunelveli district on August 2, 1910, as Acting Collector.
> 
> So what were the events occurring in Tuticorin? The country was stirring in revolt against the British and the seeds were taking root at any place the British became autocratic. In the 1890s and 1900s India’s independence movement and the Swadeshi movement, initiated by Bal Gangadhar Tilak and Lala Lajpat Rai of Indian National Congress (INC), were at their peak.Many a young soul joined in this outcry against the white man who ruled him and took away his grains while he was struggling for food. There was a specific thorn in the British flesh , a lawyer named VO Chidambaram Pillai a.k.a VOC or Kappalottiya Tamizhan, he was the champion for the oppressed. Soon he started the Swadeshi steamship navigation company flouting the monopoly of the British. VOC had great difficult in starting up the company and leasing ships, but finally he had two and went head to head with the BISNC offering cutthroat fares. Even though free tickets with umbrellas were offered, people used the Sawdeshi ship plying the Sri Lanka route. The British tried to buy him out, but VOC would not agree. Next he incited a strike at the Coral mill. VOC was later convicted by Pinhe and sent to Coimbatore, imprisoned for life. An appeal resulted in reduction of the sentence. He was later moved to Cannanore. The shipping company went bankrupt and the ships were taken over by BISNC. The people of the South were angrier with all these rapidly evolving events.
> 
> VVS Aiyer enters the scene around this time – then in Britain, V.V.S. Aiyar came into contact with VD Savarkar, an Indian revolutionary, at the India House. Under Savarkar's influence Aiyar began to take an active role in the militant struggle for Indian independence. Aiyar's militant attitude prompted the British Government in 1910 to issue a warrant for his arrest for his alleged involvement in an anarchist conspiracy in London and Paris. Aiyar resigned from the Lincoln's Inn and escaped to Paris. Aiyar landed in Pondicherry, the hotbed for such anti British revolutionaries around December 1910 disguised as a Muslim to escape arrest and remained there as exile. Poinditry or Pondicherry, North of Madras, was then a French colony. This was where a number of Anti British revolutionaries were holed up, acting with impunity and living under French political asylum. Aiyar remained in Pondicherry for over ten years. Aiyer started revolver practice for young Indians in certain gardens and preached the necessity of violence and assignations to free the country. As later events were to show, he trained them well and was also involved in hatching the plot to murder Ashe.
> 
> Meanwhile a conspiracy against the British Government was being worked up in the Madras Presidency by Nilakanta Brahmachari (the first accused in the Tinnevelly conspiracy case of 1911). He had been going round Southern India both in 1910 and in previous years in company with Shankar Krishna Aiyar, preaching swadeshi and sedition, and induced various persons in the Presidency to take a blood oath of association for the purpose of obtaining swaraj. In June 1910 Shankar introduced Nilakanta to his brother-in-law, Vanchi Aiyar. Vanchinathan was born in 1886 in Shenkottai to Raghupathy Iyer and Rukmani Ammal. Raghupathy Iyer worked with the Travancore dewaswom. Vanchi’s actual name was Shankaran. He did his schooling in Shenkottai and graduated in M.A. from Moolam Thirunal Maharaja College in Thiruvananthapuram. Even while in college, he married Ponnammal and later obtained clerkship in the Travancore forest department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the 9th of January 1911 Vanchi Aiyar took three months' leave and visited Pondicherry, where he associated with V. V. S. Aiyar and indulged in revolver practice under his instructions. Evidence was given in the Tinnevelly conspiracy case that Vanchi had told one of the witnesses that English rule was ruining the country, that it could only be removed if all white men were killed, and suggested that Mr. Ashe should be first killed as being the head of the Tinnevelly district and an officer who had taken a leading part in the events of 1908. Vanchi returned to Tinnevelly and closely shadowed the target, he was in a bad state of mind, and his infant daughter had died recently. The original intention was to kill Ashe on 11th June 1911, synchronizing with the Coronation of George the V. But Ashe was not to be seen on that day. He thus escaped death but just by a week. The fateful day arrived on 17th June, 1911. By then Ashe had been promoted as acting collector of Tinnevelly.
> 
> Chalapathy adds - In a sense, Ashe was an unlikely target of the conspiracy. There were no casualties in Tuticorin, while four persons were shot dead in Tirunelveli. In any case, Wynch, as the Collector of the district, was in charge. Even in the press it was Wynch rather than Ashe who was the target of criticism. Ashe was criticized in the press but not so much as Wynch. Another railed figure in the whole affair was A.F. Pinhey, who sentenced VOC to two terms of life imprisonment. But was there another reason? Perhaps… read on…
> 
> On June 17, 1911, Ashe boarded the 9-30 a.m. Maniyachi Mail at Tirunelveli junction. With him was his wife, Mary Lillian Patterson, who had arrived from Ireland only a few days earlier. They had married on April 6, 1898, in Berhampore; Mary was about a year older than Ashe. They were on their way to Kodaikanal where their four children, Molly, Arthur, Sheila, and Herbert, lived in a rented bungalow. The whistle blew after they were seated in their first class compartment. Just then a skeletally thin man, later identified as Vanchi Iyer dressed in a green jacket, white dhoti and forehead smeared with vibhuti jumped into the compartment and shot Ashe point blank with a Belgian made browning. Ashe died soon after in the lap of his wife. Chased out by bystanders and police, the young man shot and killed himself in the platform lavatory. The police found a note in his pocket.
> 
> *The mlechas of England having captured our country, tread over the sanathana dharma of the Hindus and destroy them. Every Indian is trying to drive out the English and get swarajyam and restore sanathana dharma. Our Raman, Sivaji, Krishnan, Guru Govindan, Arjuna ruled our land protecting all dharmas and in this land they are making arrangements to crown George V, a mlecha, and one who eats the flesh of cows. Three thousand Madrasees have taken a vow to kill George V as soon as he lands in our country. In order to make others know our intention, I who am the least in the company, have done this deed this day. This is what everyone in Hindustan should consider it as his duty.sd/- R. Vanchi Aiyar, Shencottah *
> 
> Quoting Chalapathy again - A massive manhunt followed the assassination, this being yet another collector’s assassination after Arthur Conolly at Calicut many decades ago ( there were a few more). Raghupathy Iyer even refused to perform his last rites. The investigation showed that Vanchi had been a forest guard in Punalur and had been to Baroda (now Vadodara) and Pondicherry (now Puducherry) in the recent past. In Senkottai, Ottapidaram and Tuticorin, seized correspondence indicated the existence of a secret society, complete with blood oath and Kali puja. Also found was extremist literature, especially two pamphlets printed in the Feringhee Destroyer Press, calling on Indians to kill Europeans. Investigations also indicated that the assassination had a direct link (did it?) with the political events in the district in 1908. Madasamy, widely believed to be Vanchi's accomplice and who was seen running away after the assassination, was never traced.
> 
> In the April number of Madame Cama's paper called Bande Mataram which was published in Paris about the end of May, there was some indication in one of the articles that a crime of this nature was in contemplation. It concluded with these words: "In a meeting or in a bungalow, on the railway or in a carriage, in a shop or in a church, in a garden or at a fair, wherever an opportunity comes. Englishmen ought to be killed. No distinction should be made between officers and private people. This article and the letter found on the murderer seem to show that the murder was designed to take place on the day of the Royal Coronation ceremonies. Madame Cama and V.V.S. Aiyar correspond regularly, and she would have no difficulty in sending him the automatic pistols which she is rumored to have done on two occasions in the last two years.
> 
> Fourteen persons were arrested and charged with conspiracy to murder Ashe. Two others committed suicide - Dharmaraja Aiyar took poison, while Venkateswara Aiyar slit his own throat.
> 
> Because an Englishman was killed, a three-judge bench, led by the Chief Justice, conducted the trial. White, Ayling, and Sankaran nair were the judges. Anyway the case went on for many months and while Ayling and white delivered an unanimous judgment against all accused, Sankaran Nair set himself apart with a brilliant brief which is used by students even today and considered a masterpiece. Justice Nair came to the conclusion that the charge of murder had not been legally proved against the accused, but he held that the charges of waging war against the King were proved against Nilakanta and another but not the rest. Finally, the Court, by a majority decision, awarded Nilakanta seven years’ rigorous imprisonment and Sankar¬a¬krishnan four years. The remaining accuseds were sentenced to varying terms of lesser imprisonment.
> 
> The Travancore kingdom had unwittingly entered into the high profile case. The plotters and killers were from Travancore. Vanchi Iyer worked for the Travancore forestry department, his father worked for the temple Dewaswom. The ruling family wanted to be sure that they were not sullied or implicated in anyway, I suppose. Anyway the high court deployed barrister CP to Shenkota, I presume to find out some of the details and exonerated any involvement of the state in the sordid affair. The trip is still a mystery. How did Shankaran Nair confirm in his judgement that…. The murder of Mr Ashe was a direct consequence of this bitter hostility. [T]hat Mr Ashe's conduct at Tuticorin with reference to the conviction of Subramania Siva and Chidambaram Pillai and with reference to the [Swadeshi] Steam Navigation Co. was one of the main causes of the murder". Did something else happen in Shenkottai? Anyway the judgment had connected Vanchi to the events of Tinnevelly and patriotic fervor. And with the excellent fashion in which CP handled the issue, he became a trusted fellow in the eyes of the Travancore Raja Moolam Tirunal. His future was set in Travancore….and how… we will see in forthcoming articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now enters the next important man in the case. It was none other than Subramanian Bharati, who was also holed up in Pondicherry. Bharatiyar as he is more popularly known, was born in Ettayapuram, a palace I covered at length in my article about Kattabomman, and a place of much ,musical repute. After a trip to Benares, his spiritual and nationalistic fervor increased. By 1904 he was a active journalist espousing the causes of the downtrodden and writing against authority. He was soon aligned to the Tilak brand of militancy and sometimes engaged with VOC at nearby Tuticorin. When Ashe took up the cudgels against VOC, Bharati testified in support of VOC. This put him also into the bad books of the British and soon, faced with imminent arrest, he fled to Pondicherry. He continued his strident tone in an immense volume of literary output from Pondicherry. While there he got involved with Aurobindo & VVS Iyer and teamed up in many anti British activities. It so happened that two of the pamphlets he authored were found in the house of Vanchi Iyer after security guards ransacked it for evidence. The government suspected Bharati and VVS Iyer of having had a direct hand in the planning of the murder. Officials of the Secret Police Service were posted near the house of Subramania Bharathi to watch his movements. Though not directly connected with the Ashe murder, the police perhaps believed that he knew what was going on.
> 
> The French police report stated - Lettres du C.I.D.I.F. - Lettre n°37 - In 1911, shortly before the murder of Mr Ashe on 17th June, two seditions pamphlets entitled ‘ A word of advice to the Aryans’ and ‘oath of administration into the New Bharata Association’ were distributed in the Tinnevelly and Madras district, and it has since been ascertained that they were published and printed by Subramania Bharathi in Pondicherry. He also issued about the same time two other seditious tamil pamphlets entitled “Kanavu“and “Aliropangu“. All four pamphlets have been proscribed by Government. He is one of the principal members of the anarchist gang and is a constant companion of V.V.S. Aiyar.
> 
> Arron Raman states it well - Deprived of an outlet for his political writings, Bharati turned inwards. The years of exile in Pondicherry from 1908-1918 that constituted the third main phase of his life define Bharati for posterity; when his genius burst forth in song, poetry and prose. Some of the greatest works to flow from his pen happened between 1911 and 1913. …Despite days filled with activity, it seems likely that his confinement within Pondicherry, the ever-present surveillance by British agents, gnawing poverty and also ostracism from the orthodox sections of his own community combined to place enormous psychological stress on Bharati. He had always possessed a latent ascetic streak, and he now began to keep company with local siddhars—mendicants. From them he took to the habit of using psychotropic substances that weakened his already frail constitution.
> 
> In November 1918, in an act of final desperation, he broke exile and entered British India at Cuddalore. He was promptly arrested and lodged in Cuddalore jail from where he wrote to Lord Pentland, the Governor of Madras, seeking his release: “I once again assure your Excellency that I have renounced every form of politics and I shall ever be loyal to British Government and law abiding.” He was imprisoned in the Central prison in Cuddalore in custody for three weeks from 20 November to 14 December.
> 
> It is at this juncture that CP Ramaswamy Iyer intervened together with A Rangaswamy Iyer and Annie Besant and got Bharatiyar released from jail on 14th December. He had spent less than a month in custody, but the collective events of the previous decade had impacted the poet. He returned to Tirunelveli and spent his next years in Kadayam. From a letter that he wrote to Iyengar soon after his arrival, it is clear that Mrs. Annie Besant, Dr. Subramania Iyer, and CP Ramaswamy Iyer had helped to secure Bharati's release. It was a few days after the end of the First World War.
> 
> And that was how the Swadeshi movement affected the people we talked about. But a look at the entire story still does not show why Ashe was selected as the target. A Christian reverend Dr Ravikumar Stephen provides this interesting but ‘rumored’ tidbit and I have no idea if it is the truth, for it does seem a bit farfetched to be a motive for a capital crime.
> 
> Ashe's wife Mary was a social worker. One day during her visit to Shencottai, along with her husband, spotted a Dalit (socially marginalized) women suffering in labor pain. She arranged a bullock-cart for this dalit lady and the bullock-cart carried her through the Agraharam (street where Brahmins alone can reside), the shortest route to the hospital. The Brahmins demanded an apology from Ashe for supporting his wife in sending the dalit woman in a bullock-cart through the Agraharam and the Brahmins believed that the act of Mrs Ashe brought sacrilege to them. Ashe refused to apology and justified the act of his wife. This infuriated the Brahmins and led to the plan to assassinate Ashe.
> 
> The new Indian express article adds - Vanchinathan was peeved by the collector's interference in the local affairs. Ashe expressed his dismay over people of a dominant caste refusing to let a pregnant woman, belonging to a lower caste, being taken through their street for medical treatment, said Josephine Jeyashanthi, Professor in the Department of Tamil, Loyola College.
> 
> Was that what Sir CP went to investigate at Shenkottai? What was his report? Nothing is known about the trip, all we know that it was a sensitive and secret issue being investigated by the High court. It is unlikely that the above angle warranted it, but then again, they may have wanted to crush the Swadeshi movement and get rid of minor issues like caste rivalry. Anyway we do know that Sir CP was instrumental in getting Bharatiyar quickly released from a British jail.
> 
> And so, Ashe died from the bullet; Vanchi died from another bullet from the same gun that Madame Cama perhaps sent from Paris, Bharatiyar died some years in Triplicane, Sir CP was stabbed by another Iyer Mani after the Punnapra Vaylar episode. VVS Iyer died mysteriously while saving his daughter from drowning at the Papanasam falls. Madame Cama lived in Paris until 19355 and after a stroke, returned to Bombay and died soon after. All tragedies that befell people who should have been leading peaceful lives…
> 
> Chalapathy concludes - Mary and her children returned to Exeter, her hometown, in April 1912 on a decent government pension. She never remarried. Their four children were aged 12, 10, eight and six at the time of Ashe's death. Arthur went on to become a colonel in the Indian Army and retired in 1947. It is curious that he should have chosen to work in a country that had claimed his father's life. Robert said his father had a deep love for India even though he or his family never visited Maniyachi or Tirunelveli. Herbert died in combat during the Second World War. The girls remained unmarried. Janet thought that their spinsterhood had much to do with Mary. Apparently, Mary, who died in 1954, never let people forget the tragedy she had suffered, of seeing her husband being shot at point-blank range right in front of her eyes.
> 
> Ex Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi renamed the Maniyachi junction after Vanchinathan. But railway tickets apparently do not bear the name of Vanchi and not many trains halt at the station
> 
> As for me, I used to live for a couple of years not far from where Bharatiyar lived, in Triplicane on Pycroft’s road or Bharatiyar salai, but now sit back and enjoy some of Bharatiyar’s poetry – like the simple one below…
> 
> _theertha karayinile therku moolayin..shenbaga thotathilee..paarthirunthaal varuven vennilavilor..
> paangiyodendru sonnaall..vaarthai thavari vittai adi kannamma..maarbu thudikkuthadi..paartha idathilellam unnai polave…paavai theriyuthadi _
> 
> and extend a small thanks to Sir CP for getting him released from jail..
> 
> *References*
> 
> All too human at the core – Aroon Raman in Hindu
> Frontline – An Irish link – AR Venkatachalapathy
> Vanchi Assassinates Ashe –Bharatiya vidya bhavan
> Aurbindo ashram documents – The political situation in Pondicherry 1910-1915
> The press in Tamil Nadu and the struggle for freedom, 1917-1937 - By A. Ganesan
> Ashefamily website
> http://maddy06.blogspot.in/2012/03/ashe-murder-case.html



What does that copy paste job prove ? If I have anything to say, I will directly say it to your white master.

Now shooo ....... shooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Vishwabalas said:


> What does that copy paste job prove ? If I have anything to say, I will directly say it to your white master.
> 
> Now shooo ....... shooo


I cannot Stoop to the level of Right winger's........To stay silent and counter with poof is better than verbal diarrhea...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Ek minute Modi ki suno

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Seculars' own country 

*Kerala's 'Gaza Street' on the radar of IB, NIA*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-the-radar-of-ib-nia/articleshow/59210094.cms

@Infinity 
@takeiteasy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

utraash said:


> Ek min hamari sun lo, Modi ko side Rakho. Change ur username to Jamati@420. Bring up your true colours Jamati cult bearer.



Attention @SpArK @nair @MilSpec 

Why no negative rating on such slur in this case?
Why only bagful of negatives for those who criticize Modi like me?

Please discharge your duty honestly and prudently.
It is not good to be prejudiced, or is it?

PDF has entrusted you to do this job in a _fair & impartial _manner.

*This is no innuendo, this is a direct disparaging remark on whom you have closed your eyes.
*
@WebMaster 

Sir, please take note of this Hindutva mili bhagat.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Ram Nath Kovind is BJP's presidential pick: All you need to know about the Dalit leader from UP*
IndiaFP StaffJun, 19 2017 16:54:22 IST
#Bjp presidential candidate#Dalit leader#Dalits#Kr narayanan#Newstracker#Opposition#President of india#Presidential elections 2017#Ramnath kovind#Rasjtrapati bhawan

Laying to rest all speculation, the Bharatiya Janata Party on Monday announced the name of incumbent Bihar governor Ram Nath Kovind as its candidate in the Presidential Election.

Kovind is likely to file his papers on 23 June, BJP president Amit Shah said after a nearly two-hour meeting of the BJP Parliamentary Board. He said political parties had been informed of the NDA's choice. "I hope all will agree with the name," he said at a press conference.

The 71-year-old low profile Dalit leader from Uttar Pradesh, is seen as an astute choice by the saffron party, which has been targeted by opposition parties over Dalit issues, and his election is almost a certainty as the ruling bloc with the support of some regional parties enjoys a majority in the electoral college.

Kovind has a long career in politics behind him. He has headed the BJP's Dalit Morcha and is among one of the few Dalit faces the party could boast of in it's folds in north India. The party has also nominated him as its Rajya Sabha MP from the Hindi heartland twice in the past, where he enjoyed consecutive terms from 1994 for the next 12 year till March, 2006.

Announcing his name as the party's choice for the presidential elections, Shah said, "Ram Nath comes from a Dalit family and has struggled a lot. We hope he will be the unanimous candidate for the election."










A lawyer by profession, Kovind is a commerce graduate from Kanpur University. He has been a Central government advocate in the Delhi High Court from 1977 to 1979 and a Central Government Standing Counsel in the Supreme Court from 1980 to 1993, according to _News 18. _

He is married to Savita Kovind and has a son and a daughter. Kovind, who emerged as the dark horse, is known for his clean image and Dalit outreach. He has extensively worked for providing free legal aid to the weaker sections of society, specially SC/ST women.






In his long standing political career, Kovind not only has the experience of sitting on a constitutional post as Bihar governor but he also has enough administrative experience as member of various parliamentary committees. He has been the chairman of the Rajya Sabha House Committee and has served as a member of the Parliamentary Committee on Welfare of Scheduled Castes/Tribes and Social Justice and Empowerment among others. Kovind joined a stir by SC/ST employees when in 1997 certain orders were issued by the Centre which adversely affected their interests. These orders were later declared null and void after the passage of three amendments in the Constitution during the rule of the first NDA government led by Atal Bihari Vajpayee.

His career as a lawyer too, spans over 16 years. As an advocate, Kovind took the lead in providing free legal aid to weaker sections, especially the SC/ST women, and poor and needy girls under the aegis of the Free Legal Aid Society in Delhi.

Kovind is also known for his work in the field of education. He has served as member on the board of management of the Dr BR Ambedkar University, Lucknow. He was also a member of the board of governors of the Indian Institute of Management, Kolkata.

He has also represented India in the United Nations and addressed the UN General Assembly in October, 2002. As a member of Parliament, Kovind visited Thailand, Nepal, Pakistan, Singapore, Germany, Switzerland, France, United Kingdom and the USA.

As an MP, Kovind emphasised on the development of basic infrastructure for education in rural areas and helped in construction of school buildings under the MPLAD scheme.

It was largely speculated that the saffron party could choose a Dalit face for the top constituitional post, as the name of Draupadi Murmu, another tribal leader from Odisha and current Jharkhand Governor also briefly did rounds. The strategy behind such a move was aimed at achieving multiple objectives.

As _Firstpost _predicted in this analytical piece, the saffron party wanted to "market its outreach to Dalits and tribals as genuine" eyeing the 2019 Lok Sabha elections. If elected, he will be the second President of India after KR Narayanan to be a member of the Dalit community.

Most political parties have so far refrained from directly opposing or espousing BJP's presidential pick. However, the BJP's choice of a Dalit face with a clean image will make it tougher for the Opposition to directly oppose Kovind's nomination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

If you have a problem with a post , there is report button to take care of it, we are not moderators and will only rate the posts that we come across, and we cannot go through every post on every thread. 

Do not include me in any further posts. 



ashok321 said:


> Attention @SpArK @nair @MilSpec
> 
> Why no negative rating on such slur in this case?
> Why only bagful of negatives for those who criticize Modi like me?
> 
> Please discharge your duty honestly and prudently.
> It is not good to be prejudiced, or is it?
> 
> PDF has entrusted you to do this job in a _fair & impartial _manner.
> 
> *This is no innuendo, this is a direct disparaging remark on whom you have closed your eyes.
> *
> @WebMaster
> 
> Sir, please take note of this Hindutva mili bhagat.
> 
> Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

MUST WATCH:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

MUST WATCH:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

IndoCarib said:


> Seculars' own country
> 
> *Kerala's 'Gaza Street' on the radar of IB, NIA*
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-the-radar-of-ib-nia/articleshow/59210094.cms
> 
> @Infinity
> @takeiteasy


This why Communist are required in Kerala...........To keep all Religious Bigots at bay........
Radicalisation of religion will do no good to society ...........
TOI Fake news on missing student Najeeb Ahmed of JNU
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nfo-on-is-say-police/articleshow/57740974.cms

https://thewire.in/118409/times-of-india-jnu-najeeb-ahmed-isis/


----------



## HariVamsha

Infinity said:


> This why Communist are required in Kerala...........To keep all Religious Bigots at bay........
> Radicalisation of religion will do no good to society ...........
> TOI Fake news on missing student Najeeb Ahmed of JNU
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nfo-on-is-say-police/articleshow/57740974.cms
> 
> https://thewire.in/118409/times-of-india-jnu-najeeb-ahmed-isis/









http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...violent-15-cops-hurt/articleshow/56575090.cms

Thiruvananthapuram: A protest march taken out by SFI activists to Kerala Law Academy Law College (KLA) here on Sunday turned violent leaving 15 policemen injured and causing property damageworth Rs five lakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Infinity said:


> This why Communist are required in Kerala...........To keep all Religious Bigots at bay........
> Radicalisation of religion will do no good to society ...........
> TOI Fake news on missing student Najeeb Ahmed of JNU
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...nfo-on-is-say-police/articleshow/57740974.cms
> 
> https://thewire.in/118409/times-of-india-jnu-najeeb-ahmed-isis/



hahaha ! hypocrisy is the other name for you venomous commies. Did you know that Kasaragod district panchayat president who inaugurated the road was elected with the support of CPM ? The CPM offered support to IUML as it wanted to keep BJP out . Egg on your face !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*GST rollout will be historic: PM Narendra Modi *
VS
Narendra Modi opposes GST


Wah rey duplicitous & double standard character Modiya!
Modi’s GST U-turn set to make India single market for first time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

IndoCarib said:


> hahaha ! hypocrisy is the other name for you venomous commies. Did you know that Kasaragod district panchayat president who inaugurated the road was elected with the support of CPM ? The CPM offered support to IUML as it wanted to keep BJP out . Egg on your face !


No one can beat BJP at hypocrisy ..................They want a cow slaughter ban Nationally but in Kerala
BJP is offering Halal Beef to Muslim voters................
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...e-promises-halal-beef-in-malappuram-poll.html
Gobber on your face..........to all Northie Sanghis.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bibo

Infinity said:


> No one can beat BJP at hypocrisy ..................They want a cow slaughter ban Nationally but in Kerala





Infinity said:


> BJP is offering Halal Beef to Muslim voters................
> http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...e-promises-halal-beef-in-malappuram-poll.html
> Gobber on your face..........to all Northie Sanghis.............



Next election this poster is going to be posted on every wall of India and made infamous by the BJP.

That way you can lick the gobber off the face of the christians.
















This is Hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INS_Vikrant

1983, 2007, 2011 = Congress in power

2003, 2017 = BJP in power 

Modi must resign


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

@Bibo 

*Food habits of North Indians can’t be imposed across country, says former BJP MP Tarun Vijay*
*"The followers of Swami Vivekananda and Veer Savarkar who are making a hue and cry about cows, they should be made to understand that only North India and one big community cannot be considered as entire India," Vijay wrote in the article.*
1.7K
Shares

Facebook
Twitter
Google Plus
By: Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Published:June 13, 2017 10:33 pm



Former BJP 
Amid a raging debate over the issue of cow slaughter and consumption of beef, former BJP MP Tarun Vijay has stated that eating habits of North Indians cannot be imposed across the country and that North India cannot be considered as entire India. In a column for the Panchjanya, a pro-RSS journal, Vijay called upon cow protection groups to read the likes of Swami Vivekananda and VD Savarkar so that they understand that the habits of people living in particular region cannot be imposed across the country.

“The followers of Swami Vivekananda and Veer Savarkar who are making a hue and cry about cows, they should be made to understand that only North India and one big community cannot be considered as entire India,” Vijay wrote in the article.

“They should read Vivekananda and Veer Savarkar again. Just like Hindi is not the entire Hindustan and the unity of India is not possible without showing respect and affinity (atmiyata) towards the rest of Indian languages, how can the law in north India regarding food habits and attire be applied to the entire country?” the article further reads.

Vijay also took a dig at cow vigilantes and said true dedication to cow reflects in ensuring respect for the animal in public life and not take law in one’s hands. Urging people to put forward developmental issues in the public discourse, he said Prime Minister Narendra Modi was working on issues such as electricity, railway, highway construction and woman empowerment, while “we are trying to run all India according to our likes and dislikes”.


----------



## Bibo

Infinity said:


> @Bibo
> 
> *Food habits of North Indians can’t be imposed across country, says former BJP MP Tarun Vijay*
> *"The followers of Swami Vivekananda and Veer Savarkar who are making a hue and cry about cows, they should be made to understand that only North India and one big community cannot be considered as entire India," Vijay wrote in the article.*
> 1.7K
> Shares
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Google Plus
> By: Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Published:June 13, 2017 10:33 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Former BJP
> Amid a raging debate over the issue of cow slaughter and consumption of beef, former BJP MP Tarun Vijay has stated that eating habits of North Indians cannot be imposed across the country and that North India cannot be considered as entire India. In a column for the Panchjanya, a pro-RSS journal, Vijay called upon cow protection groups to read the likes of Swami Vivekananda and VD Savarkar so that they understand that the habits of people living in particular region cannot be imposed across the country.
> 
> “The followers of Swami Vivekananda and Veer Savarkar who are making a hue and cry about cows, they should be made to understand that only North India and one big community cannot be considered as entire India,” Vijay wrote in the article.
> 
> “They should read Vivekananda and Veer Savarkar again. Just like Hindi is not the entire Hindustan and the unity of India is not possible without showing respect and affinity (atmiyata) towards the rest of Indian languages, how can the law in north India regarding food habits and attire be applied to the entire country?” the article further reads.
> 
> Vijay also took a dig at cow vigilantes and said true dedication to cow reflects in ensuring respect for the animal in public life and not take law in one’s hands. Urging people to put forward developmental issues in the public discourse, he said Prime Minister Narendra Modi was working on issues such as electricity, railway, highway construction and woman empowerment, while “we are trying to run all India according to our likes and dislikes”.



LOL......... but the ban on Cow Slaughter stays


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sky lord said:


> ....but dude have you ever asked yourself why there is not ONE SINGLE Pakistani Christian or Hindu or Sikh on this forum ...while there are dozens of Indian minorities? Why do you think that is ? Calm down man. Politics will swing left to right and back...don't give yourself an ulcer over it.


Why is it that whenever the question of attacks/discrimination on/of Indian minorities come into picture, your lot suddenly starts bringing in Pakistan. Is that your gold standard? 

Moreover Pakistan never claimed to be a secular democracy whereas India did and that is the difference. You can compare India with other secular democracies and see where India stands, that would be more appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bibo

ashok321 said:


>



Difference between Swaraj and British Raj. 

In Swaraj, an ordinary man evolves to wear a suite MADE IN INDIA. 

In British Raj an ordinary man evolves to discard the suite made in England.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ashok321 said:


>










Infinity said:


> @Bibo
> 
> *Food habits of North Indians can’t be imposed across country, says former BJP MP Tarun Vijay*
> *"The followers of Swami Vivekananda and Veer Savarkar who are making a hue and cry about cows, they should be made to understand that only North India and one big community cannot be considered as entire India," Vijay wrote in the article.*
> 1.7K
> Shares
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> Google Plus
> By: Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Published:June 13, 2017 10:33 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Former BJP
> Amid a raging debate over the issue of cow slaughter and consumption of beef, former BJP MP Tarun Vijay has stated that eating habits of North Indians cannot be imposed across the country and that North India cannot be considered as entire India. In a column for the Panchjanya, a pro-RSS journal, Vijay called upon cow protection groups to read the likes of Swami Vivekananda and VD Savarkar so that they understand that the habits of people living in particular region cannot be imposed across the country.
> 
> “The followers of Swami Vivekananda and Veer Savarkar who are making a hue and cry about cows, they should be made to understand that only North India and one big community cannot be considered as entire India,” Vijay wrote in the article.
> 
> “They should read Vivekananda and Veer Savarkar again. Just like Hindi is not the entire Hindustan and the unity of India is not possible without showing respect and affinity (atmiyata) towards the rest of Indian languages, how can the law in north India regarding food habits and attire be applied to the entire country?” the article further reads.
> 
> Vijay also took a dig at cow vigilantes and said true dedication to cow reflects in ensuring respect for the animal in public life and not take law in one’s hands. Urging people to put forward developmental issues in the public discourse, he said Prime Minister Narendra Modi was working on issues such as electricity, railway, highway construction and woman empowerment, while “we are trying to run all India according to our likes and dislikes”.


Mate, you should stop wasting your time on trolls. They don't even last a month and not worth your/our time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bibo

The_Showstopper said:


>



Har Har Modi, Ghar ghar Modi


----------



## Han Patriot

I came across this thread by mistake. Gosh, I didn't know how extreme the RSS had become. In the past India could boast about her democracy and tolerance of various races and religions. I am afraid this is not true anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

The_Showstopper said:


> Why is it that whenever the question of attacks/discrimination on/of Indian minorities come into picture, your lot suddenly starts bringing in Pakistan. Is that your gold standard?
> 
> Moreover Pakistan never claimed to be a secular democracy whereas India did and that is the difference. You can compare India with other secular democracies and see where India stands, that would be more appropriate.


After coming Modi government, attacks on minorities have increased and it seems in such incident is behind the government. The democracy as was known during the time of indira gandhi that does not exist as practically in India today... The rape cases as number of videos are even available on social media have brought the real picture of your secular democracy as for is claimed in India... India has changed and hindu extremism has also increased in india...


----------



## The_Showstopper

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> India has changed and hindu extremism has also increased in india...


Sadly I have to agree with that but there is still hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bibo

The_Showstopper said:


> Sadly I have to agree with that but there is still hope.


----------



## IndoCarib

Infinity said:


> No one can beat BJP at hypocrisy ..................They want a cow slaughter ban Nationally but in Kerala
> BJP is offering Halal Beef to Muslim voters................
> http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...e-promises-halal-beef-in-malappuram-poll.html
> Gobber on your face..........to all Northie Sanghis.............



What do you say about CPM's veiled support to naming of the road ' Gaza' ?


----------



## Bibo

IndoCarib said:


> What do you say about CPM's veiled support to naming of the road ' Gaza' ?



Freedom of speech in Kerala  ....... not to mention Xtian school uniform.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...photographer-booked-under-pocso/1/977466.html






Furious over Pookunnam highlighting the school's act, the management filed a police case against the photographer - *Bose Eapen* - who shot the girls in the controversial uniform.

The Erattupetta police have charged Eapen under Protection of Children from Sexual Offences (POCSO) Act. Eapen has applied for anticipatory bail.

"This is just a baseless allegation against me and I see this as an attack against individual's right to speak. The situation has gone really worse as I cannot even face my relatives or friends," Eapen said.

..........
Sr Rosily, the school principal, went on record to say that the photo had been photoshopped and it was not uniform that was issued to the girls. The principal went on to say that the parents of the children studying there had not raised an issue until the alleged photo went viral.

Parents-Teachers Association president Sabu Cyraic said that there was no problem with the uniform and no parent had objected to it. Rather the uniform was based on a booklet that showed designs for uniforms. "Obscenity lies in the eyes of the beholder," Cyraic said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

On international yoga day, some rationalists become irrational 
*No, Yoga Does Not Cure Any Disease*

http://nirmukta.com/2015/06/19/no-yoga-does-not-cure-any-disease/


----------



## ashok321

*Mulayam attends dinner hosted by UP CM for PM; Akhilesh, Mayawati skips:* 

*22 people, including SP leaders, detained ahead of PM's visit to Lucknow:*
*Detained? just because the biggest boss of India is coming?


Exiled Bangladeshi author Taslima Nasreen's visa extended for 1 yr:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

IndoCarib said:


> What do you say about CPM's veiled support to naming of the road ' Gaza' ?


Let CPM answer that..............
But i am too against the Israel oppressing Palestinians...........

http://occupywallstreet.net/story/worldwide-protests-against-israeli-aggression-gaza

Naming a Street after Gaza has risen the eyebrows of NIA
How would have they reacted if similar protest happened in India?


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> What do you say about CPM's veiled support to naming of the road ' Gaza' ?


So is it a crime to name a road/anything Gaza? I think you would be more than happy if it was named Israel. No?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

The_Showstopper said:


> So is it a crime to name a road/anything Gaza? I think you would be more than happy if it was named Israel. No?



Renaming street Gaza and then heading to Mosul to join ISIS is surely a crime, you can keep your head buried in the sand and ignore the Islamic radicalization and then after some murderous attack shout these are not muslims and we are victims cr@p 

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-not-amused/story-N6DKwBjANNMqI70JOqEUKI.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Infinity said:


> How would have they reacted if similar protest happened in India?


Anti-nationallllll....

It is perfectly OK if a Godse jayanti is celebrated, if Godse is praised to the point that killing of Gandhi is justified.







Fireurimagination said:


> Renaming street Gaza and then heading to Mosul to join ISIS is surely a crime, you can keep your head buried in the sand and ignore the Islamic radicalization and then after some murderous attack shout these are not muslims and we are victims cr@p
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-not-amused/story-N6DKwBjANNMqI70JOqEUKI.html


Renaming a street and joining ISIS are two different things. Joining ISIS could be a crime but renaming a street is not. Sanghis should get that in mind before ranting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

The_Showstopper said:


> Anti-nationallllll....
> 
> It is perfectly OK if a Godse jayanti is celebrated, if Godse is praised to the point that killing of Gandhi is justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renaming a street and joining ISIS are two different things. Joining ISIS could be a crime but renaming a street is not. Sanghis should get that in mind before ranting.



The town where this cr@p is going on is the same place from where 22 youth have joined ISIS, now you may not have the brains to join the dots but the rest of the country has

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Fireurimagination said:


> The town where this cr@p is going on is the same place from where 22 youth have joined ISIS, now you may not have the brains to join the dots but the rest of the country has


But you are still unable to state that renaming a street is a crime which is what was being discussed. So stop your buffoonish ranting.


----------



## Fireurimagination

The_Showstopper said:


> But you are still unable to state that renaming a street is a crime which is what was being discussed. So stop your buffoonish ranting.



Why do you believe then intelligence agency keeping a look on renaming a street, they haven't renamed it Sunflower, if tomorrow somebody in your family starts taking about Jihad and Kafirs please inform the authorities it may not be illegal but is surely pretty dangerous


----------



## The_Showstopper

Fireurimagination said:


> Why do you believe then intelligence agency keeping a look on renaming a street, they haven't renamed it Sunflower, if tomorrow somebody in your family starts taking about Jihad and Kafirs please inform the authorities it may not be illegal but is surely pretty dangerous


I've no issues with IB/NIA keeping a tab on ISIS in this particular area, my point of contention is the comment of one of the poster who seems have an issue with renaming an area as Gaza.



IndoCarib said:


> What do you say about CPM's veiled support to* naming of the road ' Gaza' *?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Fireurimagination said:


> Gaza, isn't it where all the cr@p for Muslims begins, look how non-Muslims are killing Muslims in Gaza, let's avenge the same, it's written in our holy book? I don't think IB/NIA would have been interested in renaming of a street if the name would have been Rajiv Gandhi Marg


Aah.. so you want to discuss the content of holy book?

I don't think I ever discussed about NIA/IB/ISIS, but looks like you are too intent to stay relevant to the conversation. Nowhere are you able to claim that renaming a street is some kind of crime. If you are so butthurt, you can rename another Islampur to Ishwarpur in your cow belt region and stop wasting my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

The Kerala Police has arrested a BJP member from Thrissur for posession of counterfeit currency notes and a machine for the printing of counterfeit notes. The main accused, Ragesh Ezhachery, is a leader of the BJP Youth wing Yuva Morcha. Counterfeit currency of Rs.1.5lakhs, in new 500,2000 currencies, were recovered from his house. He reportedly used to lend money to the public. The raid is ongoing. 

Very nationalistic counterfeiting. Jai make in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

*UP Cop Asks 37-YO Gang Rape Victim To Have Sex With Him Before Registering FIR*
  Nazar Abbas
June 22, 2017
9.7K SHARES
A 37-year-old woman, who had been raped by two men earlier this year, had gone to the investigating officer (IO) at Rampur's Ganj police station for help. She said her rapists are roaming around freely and she fears for her life. She begged for her tormentors to be arrested.

The officer instead allegedly asked her to first have sex with him before he takes action against the accused.






reuters/representational image

When the woman refused, there was another shock waiting for her. The sub-inspector, Jai Prakash Singh, filed a closure report. Helpless and with nowhere to go, she then approached the officer again, only this time recording her conversations with him. TOI has a copy of the recording. Armed with evidence, she went to the SP on Wednesday, who has now ordered an inquiry against the IO.

Additional superintendent of police Sudha Singh told TOI: "Ganj station officer has been asked to investigate the matter against the SI and submit a report."

According to police, the woman was gang-raped by two men, one of whom was known to her, on the night of February 12 when she had gone to visit a relative and was on her way back to Rampur city. The two offered her a lift, dropped her home and later gang-raped her at gunpoint when they found she was alone in the house.






ap/representational image

Even then, police had first refused to lodge an FIR. It was only when she approached a local court a week later that a case was registered.

On February 21, two persons, identified as 55-year-old Ameer Ahmad and 45-year-old Sattar Ahmad, were booked under IPC's sections 376 (D) (gangrape), 323 (voluntarily causing hurt) and 506 (criminal intimidation). She also recorded her statement before a magistrate.

The rape survivor told TOI, "My ordeal began soon afterwards. Whenever I approached SI Jai Prakash Singh seeking arrest of the accused, he would say he first wanted to have sex with me. He even called up on my mobile phone and invited me to visit him in his room alone. When I turned him down, he filed a closure report in the case a fortnight ago."






bccl/representational image

She added, "He would ask about the rape sequence time and again, posing objectionable questions on the details. Then he told me, '_Tum pahley meri hasrat puri karo, tab mulzim pakday jayenge_' (First you fulfill my desire, I will then arrest the accused)


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877708481809096704

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

Infinity said:


> View attachment 405510
> 
> 
> The Kerala Police has arrested a BJP member from Thrissur for posession of counterfeit currency notes and a machine for the printing of counterfeit notes. The main accused, Ragesh Ezhachery, is a leader of the BJP Youth wing Yuva Morcha. Counterfeit currency of Rs.1.5lakhs, in new 500,2000 currencies, were recovered from his house. He reportedly used to lend money to the public. The raid is ongoing.
> 
> Very nationalistic counterfeiting. Jai make in India



Make In India..........By BJP Yuva morcha leader in Kerala





*Fake currency notes, printers seized from Kerala BJP leader’s house*
Jun 22, 2017, 03.07 PM IST




THRISSUR: Police seized fake currency notes and printing machines from the house of a BJP local leader at Sree Narayanapuram near Kodungallur in the district.

Police have detained BJP leader Rakesh and his brother Rajesh in connection with the seizure even as the raids were on till the report was filed.
According to preliminary inputs, the seized notes amount to nearly Rs 1.35 lakh. The fake notes were of Rs 2000, Rs 500, Rs 50 and Rs 20 denominations.

Police said the raids were being carried following intelligence inputs that Rajesh and Rakesh have become rich in a short period. Reports indicated that they were indulging in illegal money lending operations as well. The raids were initiated as part of the operation "kubera" launched by the police against illegal money lending firms.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...la-bjp-leaders-house/articleshow/59268282.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> So is it a crime to name a road/anything Gaza? I think you would be more than happy if it was named Israel. No?



You should ask that question to the authorities. 

"*The agencies are looking at possible radical influence behind the namin*g, considering the locality's proximity to Padane from where the majority of the 21 youths from Kerala, who have gone missing since 2016 and are suspected to have joined the Islamic State terror outfit, hail".



Infinity said:


> Let CPM answer that..............
> But i am too against the Israel oppressing Palestinians...........
> 
> http://occupywallstreet.net/story/worldwide-protests-against-israeli-aggression-gaza
> 
> Naming a Street after Gaza has risen the eyebrows of NIA
> *How would have they reacted if similar protest happened in India?*



http://jamaateislamihind.org/eng/ga...nstrations-across-the-country/comment-page-1/
Similar protest demonstrations were organized in several parts of the country including Jaipur (Rajasthan), Mumbai (Maharashtra) and Kolkata (West Bengal) in which hundreds of people carrying placards and banners took part.


----------



## Sky lord

The_Showstopper said:


> Why is it that whenever the question of attacks/discrimination on/of Indian minorities come into picture, your lot suddenly starts bringing in Pakistan. Is that your gold standard?
> 
> Moreover Pakistan never claimed to be a secular democracy whereas India did and that is the difference. You can compare India with other secular democracies and see where India stands, that would be more appropriate.


India never claimed to be a perfect country....and for what it's worth I doubt it ever will be. 

Pakistan claims to be a country run by God's laws for the glory of the Almighty - surely better than anything made by man - their standard should be much higher than ours. 

Compare India with other impoverished illiterate colonized countries that achieved independence from an European empire 70 years ago ( and that would include Pakistan) and India would defenitely fall among the most successful and tolerant of such countries. 

We do not commit genocide such as in Rwanda
We do not prevent minorities from wearing clothing of their choice, fasting or growing beards etc unlike a country that cannot be criticized on PDF. 
We do not have armed groups doing mass rape and cutting organs out of living women like in the Congo
Our government is not run by drug lords like in Colombia
We are not an international pariah like Cuba
We do not have half the population dying of aids such as Zimbabwe
We never had dictatorships like Philippines
We did not go insane like N Korea
We are not run by mullahs like Iran or Saudi
We did not waste all our natural resources like Venezuela 
We are not bankrupt or overtaken by undesirables as in countries that cannot be named without getting banned


Compare with like countries. If you compare India with Norway - a country of a few million lemon heads floating on North Sea oil, highly educated and ethnically so unvaried that the entire population is related to each other - well what can I say dude - we don't match up !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Infinity said:


> View attachment 405510
> 
> 
> The Kerala Police has arrested a BJP member from Thrissur for posession of counterfeit currency notes and a machine for the printing of counterfeit notes. The main accused, Ragesh Ezhachery, is a leader of the BJP Youth wing Yuva Morcha. Counterfeit currency of Rs.1.5lakhs, in new 500,2000 currencies, were recovered from his house. He reportedly used to lend money to the public. The raid is ongoing.
> 
> Very nationalistic counterfeiting. Jai make in India


Whether he would be punished on possessing counterfeit currency or would be release on any reference of BJP leader??? May be Mr. Modi himself issues the order for his release.... a song comes in mind that "ganda hai per dhanda hai".... hahaha



Infinity said:


> *UP Cop Asks 37-YO Gang Rape Victim To Have Sex With Him Before Registering FIR*
> Nazar Abbas
> June 22, 2017
> 9.7K SHARES
> A 37-year-old woman, who had been raped by two men earlier this year, had gone to the investigating officer (IO) at Rampur's Ganj police station for help. She said her rapists are roaming around freely and she fears for her life. She begged for her tormentors to be arrested.
> 
> The officer instead allegedly asked her to first have sex with him before he takes action against the accused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reuters/representational image
> 
> When the woman refused, there was another shock waiting for her. The sub-inspector, Jai Prakash Singh, filed a closure report. Helpless and with nowhere to go, she then approached the officer again, only this time recording her conversations with him. TOI has a copy of the recording. Armed with evidence, she went to the SP on Wednesday, who has now ordered an inquiry against the IO.
> 
> Additional superintendent of police Sudha Singh told TOI: "Ganj station officer has been asked to investigate the matter against the SI and submit a report."
> 
> According to police, the woman was gang-raped by two men, one of whom was known to her, on the night of February 12 when she had gone to visit a relative and was on her way back to Rampur city. The two offered her a lift, dropped her home and later gang-raped her at gunpoint when they found she was alone in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ap/representational image
> 
> Even then, police had first refused to lodge an FIR. It was only when she approached a local court a week later that a case was registered.
> 
> On February 21, two persons, identified as 55-year-old Ameer Ahmad and 45-year-old Sattar Ahmad, were booked under IPC's sections 376 (D) (gangrape), 323 (voluntarily causing hurt) and 506 (criminal intimidation). She also recorded her statement before a magistrate.
> 
> The rape survivor told TOI, "My ordeal began soon afterwards. Whenever I approached SI Jai Prakash Singh seeking arrest of the accused, he would say he first wanted to have sex with me. He even called up on my mobile phone and invited me to visit him in his room alone. When I turned him down, he filed a closure report in the case a fortnight ago."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bccl/representational image
> 
> She added, "He would ask about the rape sequence time and again, posing objectionable questions on the details. Then he told me, '_Tum pahley meri hasrat puri karo, tab mulzim pakday jayenge_' (First you fulfill my desire, I will then arrest the accused)


The law itself wants to have a sex before registering the case is a curios demand... Where to go a poor for the justice... when justice itself wants the same attitude as the criminal did... until an exemplary action are not taken against the criminals the situation wont improve... Let us finish this menace all around the world... and women may be given the due respect in the society...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877882022756204544

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhimram

http://zeenews.india.com/companies/...gas-price-challenge-against-govt-2017883.html

This news will be buried as usual by the Hindu hating media. Any resident secular want to comment on this? No one, right?
Thought so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhimram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878230009923620865
Wonder what the Wahabi supporters will say to this woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> You should ask that question to the authorities.
> 
> "*The agencies are looking at possible radical influence behind the namin*g, considering the locality's proximity to Padane from where the majority of the 21 youths from Kerala, who have gone missing since 2016 and are suspected to have joined the Islamic State terror outfit, hail".
> 
> 
> 
> http://jamaateislamihind.org/eng/ga...nstrations-across-the-country/comment-page-1/
> Similar protest demonstrations were organized in several parts of the country including Jaipur (Rajasthan), Mumbai (Maharashtra) and Kolkata (West Bengal) in which hundreds of people carrying placards and banners took part.


You still haven't answered as to how renaming a place as Gaza is a crime?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

*Sanghis and Gobber Sponsored Channels* are too much worried about the Peace in Kerala...............
They cannot digest the fact that even after Minority /Hindu population are in 50% ratio no religious riots...............
*#TimesCow *is desperate to tarnish the image of Kerala................
After Thundery Pakistan comments from this channel....................
Kerala is now Cowbelt State like UP or Gujarat................

*Times Now runs a prime time story based on a 7 year old photoshopped image*
By
Pratik Sinha
-
24th June 2017

“_In this hub of ISIS activity, young Hindus are being radicalized, they might be saying that there is nothing untoward happening there but we can confirm that young Hindus are being radicalized in coaching centers and tuition classes by committed agents of the caliphate. *Mysterious rate cards like the one on your screen are being distributed.* It is these rate cards, ladies and gentlemen, are being held up as incentives. Look at what this rate card says, it puts up a price on religion, on your faith, if you look closely at the rate card, you’ll see ladies and gentlemen, you’ll see interesting details_“, trumpeted Rahul Shivshankar, the Editor-in-Chief of Times Now, in yet another prime time show that he’s taken over since Arnab Goswami formed a mirror version of Times Now namely Republic TV. The story claimed that it is a report from India’s Gaza, namely Kasargod in Kerala.






While Rahul Shivshankar described how a price has been put on one’s faith, the screen showed various denominations ranging from 7 lakhs to 1 lakhs assigned to women from different religions/sub-castes/sects. Throwing his hands up in disgust, Rahul Shivshankar further said, “_I can’t even begin to tell you ladies and gentlemen the kind of insidious fine print that is on this rate card, to convert Hindus, caste Brahmins, you have to pay five lakhs, you get paid five lakhs ladies and gentlemen. A Hindu Brahmin girl – five lakhs, seven lakh rupees for a Sikh Punjabi gal, for a Gujarati Brahmin and so on and so forth, Hindu Khastriya gal – four and a half lakhs, Hindu OBC/SC/ST – two lakhs, Buddhist girl – one and a half lakh, a Jain girl 3 lakh rupees, the caliphate has put a price on your faith._”

Times Now used the hashtag #CaliphateConvertsHindus to tweet various aspects of this story. They also tweeted the denominations in the rate card poster, a screenshot of which can be seen below.






Ladies and Gentlemen, we can’t even begin to tell you how insidious this story is and there’s no fine print to it. The rate card that has been displayed by Times Now has been making the rounds of WhatsApp and other forms of social media for time immemorial now and can be seen below.






Ahmedabad Mirror ran a story titled “_LOVE JIHAD IN VADODARA COMES WITH A PRIZE TAG_” based on this poster in February 2016. Subsequently, the Ahmedabad Mirror story was reported by various other media outlets such as Zee News, One India and Dainik Bhaskar (Marathi), India.com and Sahara Samay. While Times Now never once raised any doubts about that rate card image, most media houses that ran this story in Feb 2016 clearly said that a WhatsApp forward was being made viral to instigate people.

This image has also been circulated by various fake news sites like Hindutva.Info, Jagruk Bharat and Hindu Existence in February 2016.

The oldest version of this black-and-white image is available on a website called ‘Bare Naked Islam’ in a post published on 20th September 2014. When this poster became viral in 2014, ABP News had debunked it by analysing the websites and the addresses mentioned in the poster.

Saamana, which has come to be known as Shiv Sena’s mouthpiece, had published this story sometime in late 2010 on Page 6 of their newspaper.






The earliest version of this story is on a blog called ‘Sikh and Islam’ published on Feb 5, 2010. This blog has exactly one post and the original coloured version of the black-and-white image that Times Now showed was initially posted here.






Multiple things stand out in this image which point to the fact that it is fake. Firstly, this poster has the phrase, “in the name of allah……most merciful, most *benificiary*“, while the usual phrase used is “_In the Name of Allah, the Most *Beneficent*, the Most Merciful_“. Such a mistake would be unusual if this had actually been a pamphlet released by an Islamic organisation. Moreover, it is the heart-shaped image at the top of the pamphlet that gives the most concrete evidence of this poster being a photoshopped one.






The gun shaped image within the heart, is actually the flag of Hezbollah, the Lebanese Shi’a Islamist militant group. The heart shaped image has been independently in circulation since 2006.






All this points to the fact that the image has been created for the sake of propaganda using a software such as Adobe Photoshop and that there is nothing factual about it.

*If you like our stories, do follow Alt News on Facebook.*
Times Now has taken the same image with a Hezbollah Flag embedded inside, a WhatsApp rumour that has been reported by large sections of Indian media in 2014 & 2016, a rumour already debunked by ABP News in 2014, reported by Saamana as a propaganda piece in 2010 and is claiming that it is evidence of ISIS Caliphate in Kerala. Can it get more ridiculous than this? Arun Shourie terming these channels as North Korean channels is not surprising at all.


----------



## bhimram

Infinity said:


> *Times Now runs a prime time story based on a 7 year old photoshopped image*



This is where the author has put his foot in his mouth.
There is an actual FIR filed by Kerala govt this week on this. Did you know that?
The author is clearly stretching facts for an agenda but one can't deny the fact that there is a street named after gaza in Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

bhimram said:


> This is where the author has put his foot in his mouth.
> There is an actual FIR filed by Kerala govt this week on this. Did you know that?
> The author is clearly stretching facts for an agenda but one can't deny the fact that there is a street named after gaza in Kerala.


Link of your claim................
Naming a street after Gaza...........So what?


----------



## takeiteasy

@Infinity @The_Showstopper @baajey Old communals are worried..The fruits of all that terror unleashed against Muslims and dalits are being taken away by the new gen Gobar Sanghis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bhimram

Infinity said:


> Link of your claim................
> Naming a street after Gaza...........So what?



Love Jihad - So what?
Terrorist attacks - So what?
Bombings - So what?
Lynching of cops - So what?
Killing of soldiers - So what?
Genocide of Hindus - So what?
Rape of Dalit women - So what?

Let me know "what" matters?



takeiteasy said:


> Old communals are worried..The fruits of all that terror unleashed against Muslims and dalits are being taken away by the new gen Gobar Sanghis.



So much insight.
Damn, yeah, it's the old guard of BJP, who are really RSS people that are worried. Strange that people who used to hate Advani are now showing him oodles of sympathy.

I won't give away too much because not knowing the whole truth is half the fun. Ponder this though. Once a Hindu goes RSS, he never goes to another ideology. Understand this simple fact and u will understand what's happening with Advani & Co 

Btw, we both know who the worried party is.
We non-Jatav Dalits will NEVER AGAIN vote for any "secular" party. We have seen the truth and we know who is coming to our help when shit hits the fan. Jatavs have already betrayed Bhim, we don't consider them Dalits anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity

bhimram said:


> Love Jihad - So what?
> Terrorist attacks - So what?
> Bombings - So what?
> Lynching of cops - So what?
> Killing of soldiers - So what?
> Genocide of Hindus - So what?
> Rape of Dalit women - So what?
> 
> Let me know "what" matters?
> .


I thought the discussion was about Kerala.........Naming of a Street after GAZA.........
If your reply is with regard to Kerala i regret to say non of these thing happened in Kerala...........


----------



## bhimram

Infinity said:


> I thought the discussion was about Kerala.........Naming of a Street after GAZA.........
> If your reply is with regard to Kerala i regret to say non of these thing happened in Kerala...........



When you don't want to believe the news, not much can be said....am I right?


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878517596793880576

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Madhya Pradesh minister disqualified on corruption and paid news. Barred from contesting polls for 3 years jantakareporter.com/india/madhya-p…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud Antinational Hero

Madhya Pradesh is another sanghie chaddie hell. Let's not forget India's most notorious scam which resulted in the mysterious deaths of innumerable witnesses and others associated with the case... VYAPAM.

Sanghie chaddie Shivraj Singh Chauhan of Vyapam Scam notoriety recently unleashed the police on protesting farmers and shot 6 or 7 dead.

Sanghis are always among the most crooked rogues and dangerous criminals of India. It's no surprise that a sanghi chaddie minister in Madhya Pradesh has been disqualified. The election commission should disqualify more such sanghie chaddie scoundrels.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878530856465219584


----------



## takeiteasy

A very good column from neutral media person like Rajdeep SarDesai: http://www.rajdeepsardesai.net/columns/silence-please-we-are-power
_Post-script: Earlier this month, the BBC, in the spirit of true democracy, had both the prime ministerial candidates in Britain face the general public with no choreographed questions. How many of our political leaders are willing to subject themselves to a similar no-holds-barred interrogation?_


----------



## Crixus

I cant stop my laugh after reading these two words in same sentence  


takeiteasy said:


> A very good column from *neutral* media person like *Rajdeep SarDesai*: http://www.rajdeepsardesai.net/columns/silence-please-we-are-power
> _Post-script: Earlier this month, the BBC, in the spirit of true democracy, had both the prime ministerial candidates in Britain face the general public with no choreographed questions. How many of our political leaders are willing to subject themselves to a similar no-holds-barred interrogation?_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muthanna

takeiteasy said:


> A very good column from neutral media person like Rajdeep SarDesai: http://www.rajdeepsardesai.net/columns/silence-please-we-are-power
> _Post-script: Earlier this month, the BBC, in the spirit of true democracy, had both the prime ministerial candidates in Britain face the general public with no choreographed questions. How many of our political leaders are willing to subject themselves to a similar no-holds-barred interrogation?_


Sorry guys what I'm hearing news from kerala is dispointing.
Hopefully they'll come out burka clade.
Wishing them goodluck.


----------



## takeiteasy

Crixus said:


> I cant stop my laugh after reading these two words in same sentence


99.99% of Indian media is now controlled by RSS-Sanghparivar. Don't act blind. An undeclared emergency India is facing now. Everyone knows. Times Cow or Re-poop-lick and all your Sanghi medias and Cowswamy's are the neutrals? Really?


----------



## skyisthelimit

takeiteasy said:


> 99.99% of Indian media is now controlled by RSS-Sanghparivar. Don't act blind. An undeclared emergency India is facing now. Everyone knows. Times Cow or Re-poop-lick and all your Sanghi medias and Cowswamy's are the neutrals? Really?



Emergency to Karnataka mein ho rahi hain. Siddhirama got 2 journos arrested for writing articles against his MLAs. 
But you still keep harping on undeclared emergency (which you expect since May 2014).
Open your eyes and smell the coffee before giving gyan to others bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhimram

skyisthelimit said:


> Emergency to Karnataka mein ho rahi hain. Siddhirama got 2 journos arrested for writing articles against his MLAs.



This is not the first time either. Couple of years a channel was blanked out for months because they took on a powerful minister of COng.
The presstitutes of Delhi as usual will pretend this is not happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

takeiteasy said:


> neutral media person like Rajdeep SarDesai:


Rajdeep - 2002 - Desai is neutral?
A man who spent his entire career trying and failing to demonize Modi



takeiteasy said:


> Times Cow or Re-poop-lick and all your Sanghi medias and Cowswamy's are the neutrals? Really?



If Times Now, Republic, Arnab are right leaning then NDTV, Rajdeep and company are left leaning. Dont call them neutral. Atleast Republic openly declares it is a Nationalist Channel. Why doesnt NDTV say it is a leftist channel?

No journalist in today's time is neutral. Earlier what used to happen was that these "journalists" used to influence govt policy (Nira Radia anyone). Now the current govt does not give them any ghas phooos. No free trips with the PM no exclusive interviews, no inside sccops, no leaks etc. not only lutyens media even right leaning channels dont get it

So what the lutyens media is now doing is to try and push its agenda using "sources" and these made up sources are their drivers and maids and neices and nephews.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843113106050113537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826799929330798592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855684556308889600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640210870606278656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sky lord said:


> India never claimed to be a perfect country....and for what it's worth I doubt it ever will be.
> 
> Pakistan claims to be a country run by God's laws for the glory of the Almighty - surely better than anything made by man - their standard should be much higher than ours.


Yes, that is what Pakistanis believes. But I don't think you believe in Pakistani's God, so why are you comparing yourself with something you don't believe in.



Sky lord said:


> Compare India with other impoverished illiterate colonized countries that achieved independence from an European empire 70 years ago ( and that would include Pakistan) and India would defenitely fall among the most successful and tolerant of such countries.


And that includes countries like Singapore, Malaysia etc which are doing much better than India. Not sure why you left them out. And when we compare ourselves, we try to compare with similar attributes. Pakistan was never a proper functioning democracy nor a secular country, so the comparison is absurd.



Sky lord said:


> We do not commit genocide such as in Rwanda
> We do not prevent minorities from wearing clothing of their choice, fasting or growing beards etc unlike a country that cannot be criticized on PDF.
> We do not have armed groups doing mass rape and cutting organs out of living women like in the Congo
> Our government is not run by drug lords like in Colombia
> We are not an international pariah like Cuba
> We do not have half the population dying of aids such as Zimbabwe
> We never had dictatorships like Philippines
> We did not go insane like N Korea
> We are not run by mullahs like Iran or Saudi
> We did not waste all our natural resources like Venezuela
> We are not bankrupt or overtaken by undesirables as in countries that cannot be named without getting banned


We did have our own set of genocides, for example the Jammu massacre and The Police action in Hyderabad to name a few and I am not even including Gujarat 2002.
We may not prevent our minorities from practicing their religion(All thanks to our constitution) but we have our own set of drawbacks which makes their lives harder(The recent events are some examples)

And for the rest of your comments, well I agree we are doing well compared to them but why look at worse instances, why not the best examples(Ex. Singapore)



Sky lord said:


> Compare with like countries. If you compare India with Norway - a country of a few million lemon heads floating on North Sea oil, highly educated and ethnically so unvaried that the entire population is related to each other - well what can I say dude - we don't match up !


Hence I am comparing with countries who got freedom and have similar government forms. Not sure how is Pakistan similar to us other than the fact that they got independence at a similar time as us. But apart from that they are very different from us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhimram

The_Showstopper said:


> We did have our own set of genocides, for example the Jammu massacre and The Police action in Hyderabad to name a few and I am not even including Gujarat 2002.



And you completely ignored the only genocide that actually happened, Hindus of Kashmir.
Do you even know the difference between a genocide and communal violence?

Genocide - When one side kills other without the other side being able to even lift a finger. Kashmiri Muslims of genocide of Hindus falls in this category since not one muslim was ever killed by a Kashmiri hindu.
Communal Violence - the 2002 travesty that happened after Muslims burned a train full of Hindu woman & Children. Both sides had victims.

Hope there is some clarity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

The_Showstopper said:


> Yes, that is what Pakistanis believes. But I don't think you believe in Pakistani's God, so why are you comparing yourself with something you don't believe in.



A few years back I remember reading a story in a Pakistani newspaper about a chrisitain couple who ran foul of the local villagers. The wife was 6 months pregnant. The villagers got together, dragged the couple to a brick kiln, broke their knee caps so they could not move and stoked up the fire in the kiln. It took them 5 hours to collect enough fuel to that, meanwhile the young couple with broken knee caps begged for mercy. Once the fire was strong enough they threw them on - one by one - crying and struggling. The pregnant lady asking that they at least spare her unborn child. Not one person in that mob ever spent a day in prison. 

Tell me where were your lot when this was happening? 

Who took your tongue? 

Where was your righteous indignation? 

When gods chosen people who fast and guard their minds against the smallest sin. Even cover their bodies so carefully that no other person would commit sin even in their minds. Whose laws were brought down from heaven by a shining angel as a solution to all problems of man. 

When these people do what they did above - why is your silence so DEAFENING? 

You hold us up to our manmade infallible laws but a free pass to gods chosen people? What does it matter whether we believe they are chosen or not? Everyone should be held up equally to their OWN standards. Us to our inferior manmade ones and them to the superior ones they received from the holy arch angel himself. 

Explain your silence on one but not the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878904380262555649

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sky lord said:


> A few years back I remember reading a story in a Pakistani newspaper about a chrisitain couple who ran foul of the local villagers. The wife was 6 months pregnant. The villagers got together, dragged the couple to a brick kiln, broke their knee caps so they could not move and stoked up the fire in the kiln. It took them 5 hours to collect enough fuel to that, meanwhile the young couple with broken knee caps begged for mercy. Once the fire was strong enough they threw them on - one by one - crying and struggling. The pregnant lady asking that they at least spare her unborn child. Not one person in that mob ever spent a day in prison.
> 
> Tell me where were your lot when this was happening?
> 
> Who took your tongue?
> 
> Where was your righteous indignation?


Now you jump from one conversation to another, so I take it that you don't really have a reason to bring in Pakistani internal affairs to justify the atrocities in India other than your emotional outbursts(Which are selfish anyways). Let me tell you that I can post many similar incidents in India where the brutality was quite similar and infact the brutality surpasses in certain cases. Let me give you some examples(Won't even mention the individual incidents in graphic details).

900 muslims were killed systematically in Bombay and those responsible for it got state salutations/promotions instead of getting punished. A man responsible for deaths of around 2000 innocents presently rules this country. Where is your moral compass?

Why even speak of external world, Let me give an example here on PDF. When I asked your opinion on certain hate filled obnoxious statements by sarthak, you stayed mum over it and willfully ignored them(Forget about condemning) so stop giving that sh!t to me. I know what you are.



Sky lord said:


> When gods chosen people who fast and guard their minds against the smallest sin. Even cover their bodies so carefully that no other person would commit sin even in their minds. Whose laws were brought down from heaven by a shining angel as a solution to all problems of man.
> 
> When these people do what they did above - why is your silence so DEAFENING?
> 
> You hold us up to our manmade infallible laws but a free pass to gods chosen people? What does it matter whether we believe they are chosen or not? Everyone should be held up equally to their OWN standards. Us to our inferior manmade ones and them to the superior ones they received from the holy arch angel himself.
> 
> Explain your silence on one but not the other.


Why the hell are you concerned about something which you don't even believe in? My silence? Unlike you, I have time and again condemned wrongs happening anywhere around the world. And unlike you I never justified/or drew comparisons of such atrocities. So keep your hypocrisy to yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

The_Showstopper said:


> Now you jump from one conversation to another, so I take it that you don't really have a reason to bring in Pakistani internal affairs to justify the atrocities in India other than your emotional outbursts(Which are selfish anyways). Let me tell you that I can post many similar incidents in India where the brutality was quite similar and infact the brutality surpasses in certain cases. Let me give you some examples(Won't even mention the individual incidents in graphic details).
> 
> 900 muslims were killed systematically in Bombay and those responsible for it got state salutations/promotions instead of getting punished. A man responsible for deaths of around 2000 innocents presently rules this country. Where is your moral compass?
> 
> Why even speak of external world, Let me give an example here on PDF. When I asked your opinion on certain hate filled obnoxious statements by sarthak, you stayed mum over it and willfully ignored them(Forget about condemning) so stop giving that sh!t to me. I know what you are.
> 
> 
> Why the hell are you concerned about something which you don't even believe in? My silence? Unlike you, I have time and again condemned wrongs happening anywhere around the world. And unlike you I never justified/or drew comparisons of such atrocities. So keep your hypocrisy to yourself.




Don't throw your fake indignation at me dude. Your kind always do that when they want to avoid answering a question. And don't pretend you didn't understand what I said - you are neither stupid like Jamahir nor a lunatic like Mujahind. You are a militant Indian Muslim voice and you may not believe it, but I will always defend your right to speak your mind though I do not agree with much of what you say.

Let me state again as simply as I know how to.

People should be held up to the standards *they themselves espouse.  *

India claims - it says so in our constitution - that we are a secular democracy. We should be judged by that standard. We OFTEN fall short. Some of the things that have happened in the past in India and continue to happen have no escuse. We need to do better. 

Pakistan claims - it says so in whatever booklet is currently passing as its constitution - that it is a country ruled by divine law. IT SHOuLD BE JUDGED BY ITS OWN STANDARDS . AKA GOD'S STANDARDS.

I am not trying to hold up Pakistan to the standards *I* believe in, I just hold them up to their *OWN* standards, unlike you.

Do you actually live in India? When that incident with the beef lynching happened, the entire country came to a standstill. For months every paper screamed the same headlines. Every person involved in the lynching are in prison and the victims family have been given a flat in Delhi. Does that make it alright? Hell no! But did we try to live up to our standards, albeit too late? Hell yes!

When the Christian couple were kneecapped and burnt alive in Pakistan - there was a small article in a liberal newspaper then the story sunk like a stone. 

India TRIES to live up to its secular standards, often failing miserably as your lot remind us every time you open your mouth. I have never heard the same passion from you condemning those who do not live up to the MUCH HIGHER standards set by Gods law. Who got your tongue then?

about Modis rise - first of all the figure is not 2000 dead. It is more like 700 Muslims and 300 Hindus. Your lot purposely exaggerate this figure for brownie points. Secondly your lot gloss over the fact that 50 pilgrims were burnt alive in a railway carriage by gods chosen people and that similar nonsense has happened several times before. Modis rise is in part a rebellion against Muslims repeatedly using their vote bank status to get away with murder.

Does that escuse what happened in Gujarat? NO it does not. Does it EXPLAIN it, YES it does. 

How come the followers of the God of compassion and mercy cannot find it in their selfish little hearts to hand over the temple of the birth place of Ram? - one of the most important gods of the Hindu pantheon - If your lot had been more generous about that, Modi would still be selling tea at a railway station because no one would be buying his ideology for sure.

If India had been Sweden, we would have weeded out the idiology that claims that it is OK to roast infidels who hold viewpoints not to our liking. But India is not Sweden, it is an illiterate, superstitious, poverty laden, semi formed nation state. - too many of us still pooping on the road in the 21st century. We can only try and that we do.


What is with this sarthak thingy? Can you point me to the place where I ignored something truly gross he said? I am not saying I didn't do that, but I don't remember. Much as it is hard for you to believe, I do not normally agree with or like open bigotry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

*Forty Two Years After the Emergency, India’s Democracy is Once Again in Danger*




[snipped..excerpts]--->
*Then and now*

*In sharp contrast today, the Narendra Modi government is driving the country towards an Emergency with a cold blooded efficiency that has only unflattering historical parallels*. In one of the first speeches he gave after coming to power, Modi referred to his plans for the next 10 years in terms that belied any possibility of there being a change of government or prime minister. Since then, many of his ministers, and his party president Amit Shah, have made similar statements.

This is because they see their function as being the transformational one of exorcising the weakness in the Indian, specifically Hindu, psyche that has led to its centuries of “enslavement,” and of creating a strong, self-assertive Hindu nation that will command respect through its strength, by inspiring fear. Such a transformation will take time.

To distinguish itself from what they consider their weak-kneed, pseudo-secular predecessor and its cohorts of western educated advisers, this government has plunged the country into a campaign of terror against an unarmed populace in Kashmir; earlier, it engineered an undeclared trade blockade upon Nepal for daring to disregard Modi’s advice on the framing of its constitution, and pushed that country into the arms of China; it has greatly worsened India’s strained relations with Pakistan and destroyed all the progress that Manmohan Singh’s government had made towards letting the border dispute with China fade away behind deepening cooperation on the remaking of the post-cold-war international order.

However, these calculated provocations fade into insignificance before the BJP’s systematic assault upon the rule of law at home. One of the earliest incidents was the planting of a doctored tape showing JNU Student Union president Kanhaiya Kumar allegedly mouthing ‘Pakistan Zindabad’, at a confrontation with the BJP’s student wing, the Akhil Bharatiya Vidyarthi Parishad, on the JNU campus and using it to arrest him and put him in jail. Although voicing pro-Pakistani slogans is not a crime under the Indian Penal Code, and although the tape was exposed by two TV channels to be a fake, the government kept Kumar in jail for three weeks. While he was in police custody, three lawyers belonging to one of the RSS’s shadow organisations, the Adhivakta Sangh, beat him while the police looked on. They then boasted about it to an _India Today_ reporter who carried out a sting operation on them with a hidden camera. But all the police did to them was to invite them to appear at the _thana_, book them and release them immediately on bail at their own cognisance.

Under the benign umbrella provided by another shadowy organisation from the _parivar_, the Bharatiya Gau Raksha Dal_,_ hundreds of cow vigilante groups have sprung up all over the country. These have assaulted countless Muslims, Dalits, truckers and cattle transporters and left at least 10 people dead, six of them Muslims. As Human Rights Watch Director for South Asia , Meenakshi Ganguly observed, “The mild admonitions from BJP leaders when Muslims and Dalits are lynched over cows sends a message that the BJP supports this violence. Instead of a government that took office on the promise of universal development, it (Modi’s government) now appears to be one unwilling to protect those most vulnerable.”

The Bharatiya Gau Raksha Dal claims that it has 50 affiliated organisations with about 10,000 volunteers. But hundreds of other self-appointed cow protection groups have sprung up all over the country. Delhi is believed to have 200 such groups, and the Una region of Gujarat is believed to have an equal number. On July 1, 2016, 35 gau rakshaks attacked seven Dalits for skinning a cow that had been killed by a lion, in a village adjoining the Gir forest, accused them of slaughtering it, beat them with iron rods and sticks, then kidnapped four of them, took them to Una, tied them to a car, and flogged them publicly through the town. The perpetrators videographed the beating, replaced their screams with an overlay of soothing western classical music, and uploaded their tape onto YouTube. Seven Dalits were admitted to hospital, but the police just looked on.

The BGRD and the Adhivakta Sangh are only small portions of the stormtrooper army that the RSS has assembled. A third component is the Hindu Yuva Vahini of Gorakhpur, which describes itself as “a fierce cultural and social organisation dedicated to Hindutva and nationalism.” The HYV was created by the Muslim-hating firebrand chief minister of UP, Yogi Adityanath. It has been involved in numerous riots, notably one at Mau in 2005, and was called out by Adityanath to help the police in his first action as chief minister – the closure of what he and the Vahini claimed to be illegal slaughter houses.

Adityanath and his Hindu Yuva Vahini have been the prime instigators of the campaigns of ‘Love Jihad’ and ‘Ghar Wapsi’, both of which were designed to show the Muslims of north India their place in the new dispensation, and resulted in scores of attacks on Muslims and several deaths. But throughout the past three years of Modi’s rule, there have been few arrests, prompt releases on bail and almost no prosecutions. The police and the judges too, have by and large learned which side of their bread has the butter.

*Strong-arming rivals*

But all this pales before this new RSS/BJP’s utter disregard for the canons of democracy. Smarting under his total rout at Kejriwal’s hands in the 2015 state election Modi launched an assault on the AAP of a kind that has no place in a democracy. This developed in three phases. In the first it concentrated on making the government impotent. Through lieutenant governor Najib Jung, it took the Anti-Corruption Bureau out of the Delhi government’s hand, and closed down the helpline through which the ACB had received 160,000 complaints from the public of extortion by the police and officers of the three municipalities. It followed this with a home ministry circular that took all effective decision making power out of the state governments hands, even on subjects that had nothing to do with the police and land, the two subjects reserved for the central government.

The second phase of the attack was triggered by an extraordinary judgment of a single judge bench of the Delhi high court, that invalidated not one but two articles of the Indian Constitution, 293 and 293A, to bring Delhi (and as collateral damage also Pondicherry) back completely under the Centre’s thumb. Following this Jung seized 400 files and sent anything that could conceivably be considered ‘irregular’, to the CBI to follow up. This was followed by a spatter of accusations of petty irregularities, mostly made through TRP hungry TV channels, and ‘friendly’ print journalists to discredit the government, and create the impression that it was no better, and probably worse than any other.

Modi launched the third phase with direct attacks on Kejriwal and his deputy chief minister Manish Sisodia, accusing them of corruption, money laundering and embezzlement of funds as a prelude to splitting the party and forcing it to resign. To do the latter it used two AAP members, Kumar Vishwas and Kapil Mishra, who had come to it from the RSS in the heady days of the “India Against Corruption” movement and kept their ties with it. It would be tedious to describe the details of this attack. Suffice it to say that the main charge, made by Mishra, that he had personally seen Kejriwal receive Rs 2 crore of foreign donations from health minister Satyendra Jain at his house on a particular date, was not corroborated by any of the cctv cameras mounted around the CMs house. This has not prevented the Delhi police from filing no fewer than 29 cases against Kejriwal, the elected chief minister of the state.

Kejriwal is not the only opposition chief minister upon whom Modi and Amit Shah have trained their guns. The ministers of Mamata Banerjee, who is the first chief minister to have publicly recognised the threat that the BJP poses to democracy, have been in the gunsights of the CBI, the Income tax authorities and the enforcement directorate for several months. The common thread in all they are doing is their utter disregard for the rule of law and contempt for the conventions upon which democracy rests. Modi and Shah have to know that anything the BJP does to its political rivals can, and will, be done by them to the BJP when they come to power. With scandals like Vyapam in Madhya Pradesh, and the Rajasthan land scam, there will be ample fodder for the opposition to chew upon. So why are they showing such disregard for what can happen to them in the future? For those who have the courage to look ahead, the answer is staring them in the face: they do not ever expect the opposition to come to power. And that can happen only if democracy is extinguished in India.

Indira Gandhi’s Emergency was only a momentary flash in the pan. The real Emergency lies ahead.
https://thewire.in/151083/forty-two-years-emergency-indias-democracy-danger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878476628795445248


The_Showstopper said:


> You still haven't answered as to how renaming a place as Gaza is a crime?



The naming could have radical influences as the article says. Is it difficult to see !?


----------



## Infinity

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878476628795445248
> 
> 
> The naming could have radical influences as the article says. Is it difficult to see !?


For Chaddis COW= Human Being............

Just hear Osho 's Views on Cow slaughter ,30 years back





__ https://www.facebook.com/





This is what happens when a South Indian Translates English to Hindi..............
#StopHindiImposition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Infinity said:


> Just hear Osho 's Views on Cow slaughter ,30 years back


Strong words and Osho is speaking the truth. Hard facts. North Indian Hindu, by evolution is aggressive in his/her religious beliefs. He/she unleashes, imposing his religion and rituals on other religious people. He/she finds Pork taboo in Islam and thousand other reasons to justify Cow mata imposition (beef ban). I believe the temperament of a North Indian Hindutva bigot is no different from the typical Islamofascists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

*Kerala Christian group wants nuns to hear women’s confession*

A Christian group in Kerala has demanded that nuns should be allowed to perform the sacrament of confession for women and minor girls, in the wake of growing sexual crimes involving priests in the state.

They argue that women’s confessions before priests often lead to their exploitation and want the Catholic church to shed what they called its “patriarchal attitude”.

The Kerala Catholic Reformation Movement, which claims to stand for reforms in the church, organised a sit-in protest on Sunday before the archbishop’s house in Kochi to put forward their demand. Members of the movement held placards and banners, saying women are afraid of performing confessions before priests.

Many believers, including women and girls, have welcomed the latest move.

“In Bible, there is no mention that the sacrament of confession should be done only by priests. We want nuns to perform this to check increasing crime involving priests,” Indulekha Joseph, a spokesperson of the movement, said.

She said her organisation is also planning a mass memorandum to Pope Francis, the leader of the Catholic church all over the world, in this regard.

Read more






Kerala: Six arrested for sexually abusing minor girls of orphanage





God’s own country Kerala unsafe for women, 3-fold increase in rapes in 9 years
A confession, also known as penance and reconciliation, is one of the 7 sacraments of the Catholic church, in which followers seek absolution for sins committed by them and are absolved by a priest.

“There are many instances that during confession the priest concerned asking the woman embarrassing questions. Some find an eternal pleasure in this. Since there are many experienced nuns around, the task should be entrusted to them,” Sister Jesme, who discarded her robe in 2010 alleging sexual exploitation, said.

Her autobiography ‘Amen’ had triggered a controversy in the church and the community. Many like her believe that confession often gives the priest an opportunity to embarrass and exploit the woman concerned.


However, Kerala Catholic Bishop Council (KCBC) dismissed the latest demand as a mere publicity stunt.

“You can’t generalise things citing an incident. The agitation is to get media attention and without understanding the core principles of the Bible,” a spokesperson for the council said.

Two weeks ago, the Mananthavady Diocese was forced to tender an apology after a senior priest allegedly raped a minor girl who later gave birth to a baby.

The victim’s father, belonging to an economically backward family, was promised Rs 10 lakh to own up the crime. But the prompt investigation by the police turned the tables on the priest. A maternity hospital and an orphanage controlled by the church are in the dock.

The accused Father Robin Vadakkumcherry, the vicar of St Sebastian church in Kottiyoor, was arrested while he was planning to slip out of the country.

Besides the priest, the police also arrested 5 nuns for covering up the incident.

Embarrassed by the incident, many favour a strict code of conduct for priest and nuns. Reformists blame insiders for the rot and they are planning to send a letter to the Vatican seeking stringent steps to rein in what they call “wayward priests”.

“Once a crime is committed, the first reaction is an attempt to cover it up. This emboldens others also to commit the same crime,” a spokesperson for the Catholic Laymen’s Association said lauding the latest demand.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-confession/story-f2uTLvDjttzEDORhooKqaN.html

I believe this is right step forward and must be implemented to save kids from pedophiles masquerading as religious heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Eid Mubarak to all.
And Sanghi thugs & Hindutva terrorists be warned.
Courtesy: Nilim Dutta
https://www.facebook.com/nilimdutta?hc_ref=NEWSFEED





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Soumitra

*Nitish Kumar's 'Principles' The Focus Of Ally Congress' Attack On Him*
*The damage report on the alliance is centered on Nitish Kumar who decided to scoot over to BJP for the upcoming election for President.*
All India | Reported by Manish Kumar, Suparna Singh

190SHARES
1*COMMENTS*





Lalu Yadav's RJD and Congress are coalition partners in Nitish Kumar's Bihar government.

PATNA: 
*HIGHLIGHTS*

Nitish Kumar's allies, Congress and Lalu Yadav, angry with him
He is backing rival BJP's candidate in election for President
Congress questions his principles, Lalu alleges "historic blunder"


Each of the three members of Bihar's ruling alliance is achieving scale in their attacks on each other. Today, it was the Congress that with great gusto took on Chief Minister Nitish Kumar, accusing him of result-driven convictions. 


"People who have one principle make one decision, but those who believe in many principles make different decisions," said the Congress' Ghulam Nabi Azad.

The damage report on the alliance - formed just two years ago - is centered on Nitish Kumar who decided to scoot over to rival BJP for the upcoming election for President of India. Last week, the 66-year-old Chief Minister said the BJP's candidate, Ram Nath Kovind, was a fine choice because he had, in his two years as Bihar Governor, done a remarkable job.

Ram Nath Kovind is a Dalit, making it hard for opposition leaders like Mayawati to object to his nomination. Before a group of 17 opposition parties, led by the Congress, could meet to announce their choice, Nitish Kumar said he would back the BJP's choice Mr Kovind. The Congress felt doubly spurned- not just because its ally had abandoned the opposition league that he helped create in April, but because he ignored its request - made by Ghulam Nabi Azad in person in Patna - to wait till after the opposition conclave to announce his decision.

The Congress then steered the opposition towards former Speaker Meira Kumar, also a Dalit, as the nominee of anti-BJP parties. Mayawati and other fence-sitters were won over by the combination of Meira Kumar's caste and qualifications - five-time parliamentarian, former union minister, first woman speaker of the Lok Sabha.


Her candidature was also designed to puncture Nitish Kumar's claim of a Bihar connect as his main grounds for supporting the BJP nominee. Ram Nath Kovind may have served in Bihar, but Meira Kumar, the opposition's choice, belongs to leading political family from Nitish Kumar's state - her father Jagjivan Ram was a freedom fighter and Deputy Prime Minister.


By choosing her rival and not her, Nitish Kumar was making "a historic blunder", charged Lalu Yadav, whose party is the third member, along with Nitish Kumar and the Congress, of the Bihar government. Sources close to him and senior Congress leaders said the Presidential election is just a side project for Nitish Kumar's larger unfolding plan of throwing in his lot with the BJP ahead of the 2019 general election.

Nitish Kumar said that foreboding was unearned and said he remains loyal to his Bihar allies, who he ticked off resoundingly and publicly for thrusting Meira Kumar - "Bihar's Daughter"- into a contest that she has to lose. The BJP, its allies, and a healthy number of regional parties who are backing Ram Nath Kovind have more than 60 per cent of the vote.

"He is the one who is ensuring the defeat of Bihar's daughter, not us," said Ghulam Nabi Azad of the Congress in Delhi today, demonstrating that the Bihar alliance has unsubscribed from resolving matters privately. Sources said that it was at Lalu Yadav's nudging that the Congress decided to vent against Nitish Kumar.

Yesterday, Lalu Yadv's son, Tejashwi Yadav, who is Nitish Kumar's 27-year-old Deputy, wrote a self-published column expounding on the dangers of "political opportunism." Nitish Kumar's party took offense straight away, warning that the remark "would weaken ties". That resulted in Tejashwi Yadav stating today that it is "BJP-sponsored media" that's trying to break the alliance, which is Himalayan in its strength.

The BJP and Nitish Kumar were partners for 17 years till he opted out ahead of the last general election, objecting vociferously to the party's picking Narendra Modi as its prime ministerial candidate. With his decision on voting with the BJP for President, it is open season for theories about how the BJP and he are approaching full circle.


----------



## takeiteasy

@Infinity




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1949099005348680

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

*Blood nationalism: Why does Hindutva perceive a mortal danger from the Aryan Migration Theory?*
* In its racial view of nationalism, any hint of foreignness is a fatal flaw that erases the difference between Hindus, Muslims and Christians. *





Image credit: The most widely accepted theory of Indo-European migration has them spreading out from the Eurasian Steppe.
There are very few cultures in which the phrase “genetic study” could lead to a frisson of excitement coursing through society. We, in India, must count ourselves as lucky for living in one.

On June 16, senior journalist Tony Joseph wrote an article in the _Hindu, _based on a paper published in a peer-reviewed journal, that “put all of the recent discoveries together into a tight and coherent history of migrations into India” to arrive at the conclusion that the DNA evidence supported the Aryan Migration Theory: a scenario where Indo-European speakers (earlier called “Aryans”), speaking early forms of Sanskrit, streamed into north-west India around 4,000 years back.

Jospeh’s article caused a storm in Hindutva circles, as tweets, status messages and articles were feverishly typed out in order to refute it. Just one right-wing website, _Swarajya.com_ had – as of Monday – attempted as many as three rebuttals to Joseph’s piece.

An economist working with the Modi government tweets about commissioning rebuttals of the genetic studies quoted in Joseph’s piece
But why was there so much brouhaha over a dry theory of human migration dating back 4,000 years?

Why did so many right-wingers think it relevant to Indian politics in 2017?

And why did they feel that disproving the migration – which geneticist Razib Khan wrote was now so certain that “anyone with at least moderate thinking capacity, whose mind isn’t poisoned by extreme bias, has to agree” with “no ifs no buts” – was so crucial to their politics?

*A kinship of blood*
The answer lies in the way Hindutva defines nationalism as_ jus sanguinis_ – right of blood– rather than other (more common) version that sees it as delineated by geography – _jus soli_, right of soil.

Originally Indian nationalism – as seen broadly by the Gandhian Congress – was one defined by geography. Anyone born within the borders of the British Indian Empire was Indian. Yet, outside the Congress stream, Vinayak Damodar Savarkar, the founder of Hindutva, based his nationalism on blood. A true Indian would be one who belonged to the faiths of Hinduism, Buddhism, Sikhsim and Jainism. Any faith – notably Islam and Christianity – that came from outside was a lesser sort of Indian. It did not matter if the Muslim or Christian was born in India – in the Savarkarite scheme of things, not belonging to the right group was enough to debar him from full citizenship rights. Later, Madhav Sadashiv Golwalkar, the highly influential second chief of the Rashtriya Swayasevak Sangh, took this blood nationalism to its logical end, comparing India to Nazi Germany, where also nationality was defined by blood. Golwalkar claimed that the “purging the country [Germany] of the Semitic Races” was a “good lesson for us in Hindustan to learn and profit by”.

How did Hindutva intellectually justify this special treatment for Hindus? It used first-come, first-serve. Golwalkar claimed, “Hindus came into this land from nowhere, but are indigenous children of this soil always from time immemorial”. This supposedly _in situ_ development of Hindus meant they had the sole claims on India and johnny-come-latelies such as Muslims and Christians would have to be happy with second-class citizenship. So vehement was this theory that the RSS’ Adivasi schools even refuse to use that word, since it literally refers to an aboriginal inhabitant. Since Hindus are the aborigines of India, as per Hindutva, Adivasis are called _vanvasi_, Sanskrit for “forest dweller”.

*Fatal flaw*
Any theory of Indo-European migration, therefore, deals a body blow to the blood nationalism of Hindutva. The ideas that formed the Hindu religion also came into India just like Islam and Christianity. Sanskrit, it seems, was preceded by the Dravidian languages as well as the Munda tongues, now spoken only by Adivasis. So genetic studies – and earlier linguistic and archeological studies – which confirm Indo-European migration aren’t a dry academic exercise: they are vital to the intellectual underpinnings of Hindutva, the ideology of India’s ruling party. Without it, there is no way to justify that Hindus on the one hand and Muslims and Christians on the other, have differing claims on India. In fact, when leading Hindutva intellectual Koenraad Elst responded to Tony Joseph, one of Elst’s issues with the article was that it was “affirming that Muslims and Christians are equally entitled to whatever India has to offer” – a preposterous idea within Hindutva nationalism.

In response to this existential challenge, Hindutva is pulling out all stops to discredit academic work behind the theory of Indo-European migration. While the genetic evidence is just coming in, linguistic and archeological evidence has existed in favour of the Aryan Migration Theory for some time now. In response, Hindutva came up with the Out of India Theory, which posits that Indo-European languages spread throughout Eurasia _from_ India – a theory with almost no academic backing and one that Michael Witzel (a professor for Sanskrit at Harvard University in the United States) called a “Hindutva fantasy”.

*Hindutva’s version of Intelligent Design*
In effect, the impact of evidence behind Indo-European migration on Hindutva is very similar to that seen by American evangelical Christianity to Darwin’s theory of natural selection. Stephanie Jameson (Professor, Department of Asian Languages & Cultures, University of California, Los Angeles, United States) says, “the parallels between the Intelligent Design Issue and the Indo-Aryan Controversy are distressingly close” – both desperate measures to claw out of logical trap placed by science. Jameson calls the Out of India theory “essentially a religio-nationalistic [read: Hindutva] attack on a scholarly consensus [of Indo-European languages being bought to the subcontinent]”.

Michael Witzel also connects the claims for Out of India to today’s politics of othering Muslims and Christians:

An obvious goal is to display the “hoariness” and uniqueness of ancient-most Indian culture and its imagined importance for the rest of the world.

Against such a background, no cultural innovation and certainly no trickling in, immigration or “invasion” from the outside is allowed. Everything created by “Indian” civilisation for the past 9000 years or so, beginning with the early agriculturists of Mehrgarh in Baluchistan(!), has been local and no (major) influences from the outside can be tolerated. This, of course, would make it the oldest tradition on the planet: The Rig Veda, to recall Talageri’s [a prominant OoI supporter] words, “is the oldest and hoariest religious text of the oldest living religion in the world today: Hinduism.” Underlying these claims is the familiar Hindutva agenda that suggests that all non-Hindus are ultimately “foreign” peoples in India, and a blot on the body politic.

One culture (Vedic), one language (Sanskrit), one people: Bhårata ueber alles!

And, in spite of certain well-attested cultural influences (e.g. in astronomy!), of repeated immigrations and of actual invasions – from the Old Persians and Greeks to the Huns, Turks and Moghuls and the interaction and acculturation that all such political developments brought with them.

In other words, history is written with an ulterior motive in mind, that of “nation building.” Facts count little, dates nothing


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879294837198958592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879234335391399936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Infinity said:


> *Blood nationalism: Why does Hindutva perceive a mortal danger from the Aryan Migration Theory?*
> * In its racial view of nationalism, any hint of foreignness is a fatal flaw that erases the difference between Hindus, Muslims and Christians. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image credit: The most widely accepted theory of Indo-European migration has them spreading out from the Eurasian Steppe.
> There are very few cultures in which the phrase “genetic study” could lead to a frisson of excitement coursing through society. We, in India, must count ourselves as lucky for living in one.
> 
> On June 16, senior journalist Tony Joseph wrote an article in the _Hindu, _based on a paper published in a peer-reviewed journal, that “put all of the recent discoveries together into a tight and coherent history of migrations into India” to arrive at the conclusion that the DNA evidence supported the Aryan Migration Theory: a scenario where Indo-European speakers (earlier called “Aryans”), speaking early forms of Sanskrit, streamed into north-west India around 4,000 years back.
> 
> Jospeh’s article caused a storm in Hindutva circles, as tweets, status messages and articles were feverishly typed out in order to refute it. Just one right-wing website, _Swarajya.com_ had – as of Monday – attempted as many as three rebuttals to Joseph’s piece.
> 
> An economist working with the Modi government tweets about commissioning rebuttals of the genetic studies quoted in Joseph’s piece
> But why was there so much brouhaha over a dry theory of human migration dating back 4,000 years?
> 
> Why did so many right-wingers think it relevant to Indian politics in 2017?
> 
> And why did they feel that disproving the migration – which geneticist Razib Khan wrote was now so certain that “anyone with at least moderate thinking capacity, whose mind isn’t poisoned by extreme bias, has to agree” with “no ifs no buts” – was so crucial to their politics?
> 
> *A kinship of blood*
> The answer lies in the way Hindutva defines nationalism as_ jus sanguinis_ – right of blood– rather than other (more common) version that sees it as delineated by geography – _jus soli_, right of soil.
> 
> Originally Indian nationalism – as seen broadly by the Gandhian Congress – was one defined by geography. Anyone born within the borders of the British Indian Empire was Indian. Yet, outside the Congress stream, Vinayak Damodar Savarkar, the founder of Hindutva, based his nationalism on blood. A true Indian would be one who belonged to the faiths of Hinduism, Buddhism, Sikhsim and Jainism. Any faith – notably Islam and Christianity – that came from outside was a lesser sort of Indian. It did not matter if the Muslim or Christian was born in India – in the Savarkarite scheme of things, not belonging to the right group was enough to debar him from full citizenship rights. Later, Madhav Sadashiv Golwalkar, the highly influential second chief of the Rashtriya Swayasevak Sangh, took this blood nationalism to its logical end, comparing India to Nazi Germany, where also nationality was defined by blood. Golwalkar claimed that the “purging the country [Germany] of the Semitic Races” was a “good lesson for us in Hindustan to learn and profit by”.
> 
> How did Hindutva intellectually justify this special treatment for Hindus? It used first-come, first-serve. Golwalkar claimed, “Hindus came into this land from nowhere, but are indigenous children of this soil always from time immemorial”. This supposedly _in situ_ development of Hindus meant they had the sole claims on India and johnny-come-latelies such as Muslims and Christians would have to be happy with second-class citizenship. So vehement was this theory that the RSS’ Adivasi schools even refuse to use that word, since it literally refers to an aboriginal inhabitant. Since Hindus are the aborigines of India, as per Hindutva, Adivasis are called _vanvasi_, Sanskrit for “forest dweller”.
> 
> *Fatal flaw*
> Any theory of Indo-European migration, therefore, deals a body blow to the blood nationalism of Hindutva. The ideas that formed the Hindu religion also came into India just like Islam and Christianity. Sanskrit, it seems, was preceded by the Dravidian languages as well as the Munda tongues, now spoken only by Adivasis. So genetic studies – and earlier linguistic and archeological studies – which confirm Indo-European migration aren’t a dry academic exercise: they are vital to the intellectual underpinnings of Hindutva, the ideology of India’s ruling party. Without it, there is no way to justify that Hindus on the one hand and Muslims and Christians on the other, have differing claims on India. In fact, when leading Hindutva intellectual Koenraad Elst responded to Tony Joseph, one of Elst’s issues with the article was that it was “affirming that Muslims and Christians are equally entitled to whatever India has to offer” – a preposterous idea within Hindutva nationalism.
> 
> In response to this existential challenge, Hindutva is pulling out all stops to discredit academic work behind the theory of Indo-European migration. While the genetic evidence is just coming in, linguistic and archeological evidence has existed in favour of the Aryan Migration Theory for some time now. In response, Hindutva came up with the Out of India Theory, which posits that Indo-European languages spread throughout Eurasia _from_ India – a theory with almost no academic backing and one that Michael Witzel (a professor for Sanskrit at Harvard University in the United States) called a “Hindutva fantasy”.
> 
> *Hindutva’s version of Intelligent Design*
> In effect, the impact of evidence behind Indo-European migration on Hindutva is very similar to that seen by American evangelical Christianity to Darwin’s theory of natural selection. Stephanie Jameson (Professor, Department of Asian Languages & Cultures, University of California, Los Angeles, United States) says, “the parallels between the Intelligent Design Issue and the Indo-Aryan Controversy are distressingly close” – both desperate measures to claw out of logical trap placed by science. Jameson calls the Out of India theory “essentially a religio-nationalistic [read: Hindutva] attack on a scholarly consensus [of Indo-European languages being bought to the subcontinent]”.
> 
> Michael Witzel also connects the claims for Out of India to today’s politics of othering Muslims and Christians:
> 
> An obvious goal is to display the “hoariness” and uniqueness of ancient-most Indian culture and its imagined importance for the rest of the world.
> 
> Against such a background, no cultural innovation and certainly no trickling in, immigration or “invasion” from the outside is allowed. Everything created by “Indian” civilisation for the past 9000 years or so, beginning with the early agriculturists of Mehrgarh in Baluchistan(!), has been local and no (major) influences from the outside can be tolerated. This, of course, would make it the oldest tradition on the planet: The Rig Veda, to recall Talageri’s [a prominant OoI supporter] words, “is the oldest and hoariest religious text of the oldest living religion in the world today: Hinduism.” Underlying these claims is the familiar Hindutva agenda that suggests that all non-Hindus are ultimately “foreign” peoples in India, and a blot on the body politic.
> 
> One culture (Vedic), one language (Sanskrit), one people: Bhårata ueber alles!
> 
> And, in spite of certain well-attested cultural influences (e.g. in astronomy!), of repeated immigrations and of actual invasions – from the Old Persians and Greeks to the Huns, Turks and Moghuls and the interaction and acculturation that all such political developments brought with them.
> 
> In other words, history is written with an ulterior motive in mind, that of “nation building.” Facts count little, dates nothing


why are these theories always propogated by leftist historians and reports on them written in leftist newspapers like The Hindu?

what makes them so "intellectually superior" to the natives?

Leave aside who is propogating these theories please answer - If AIT is correct there should be remenants of Hindu Religion and practices in Europe. Muslims migrated from Arabia but Arabia still has muslim culture. What is evidence of Rig Veda, Ramayan, Mahabharat in Europe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879131495721451521


> The metaphysical invocation of India’s diversity, or the examples of personal virtue here and there, should not blind us to the core ideological, institutional and human rights problem this new wave of lynching represents. Narendra Modi may loudly proclaim that he is defending our borders. But his cowardly silences, or abstract gestures, are emboldening the barbarians within. What political dispensation will be able to prevent this list from Akhlaq to Ayub from growing is an open question. But at least we should say, “May the silent be damned.”




The writer is president, CPR Delhi and contributing editor, ‘The Indian Express’

Modi got exposed in the USA:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879519977346347008


----------



## Vishwabalas

Soumitra said:


> why are these theories always propogated by leftist historians and reports on them written in leftist newspapers like The Hindu?
> 
> what makes them so "intellectually superior" to the natives?
> 
> Leave aside who is propogating these theories please answer - If AIT is correct there should be remenants of Hindu Religion and practices in Europe. Muslims migrated from Arabia but Arabia still has muslim culture. What is evidence of Rig Veda, Ramayan, Mahabharat in Europe?




Have your observed how the "christians" in India are eager to find a genetic link to "europe" ?  

Somehow this has been spun into a "hindu" issue

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

*Trump supports India's permanent membership of UNSC*
*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...t-membership-of-unsc/articleshow/59335826.cms*

As if the US has the last word on it.


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 406750



 Then BJP is right in banning beef 





Minority Mafia don, John Dayal must be rolling on the floor with heart burn watching Modi in US. He was the brain child of signature campaign begging imperialistic USA to deny Visa for Modi few years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 406750

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Many Jamatis including one licking on satirical post here & started feeling the pinch of what America declared on Sayed Salauddin,SDGT. 

Only few country on planet wear this humiliation as badge of honour. No wonder Sayed will be conferred with what, Philanthropist. 

Burkha & her ilks are busy in digging their editorial skills to penn down a marvellous story about "A JOURNEY OF POLITICAL STUDENT TO SDGT".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

JD(U): Why is Congress shortening life of grand alliance?

Mahagathbandan on a sticky wicket? I believe it's just matter of when now but timing is very important. Can JD(U) play a BJD equi-distance from both UPA and NDA, of course after finishing this term?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Look at the role model of India, its PM Modi who wants to copy America the great and says he will make India America!

"In my life I will make India America"

Lol


----------



## EndangeredSpecies

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 406750


Reported for posting gore!


----------



## salimpheku

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 406750



kaiko aise bhayanak pictura dikhathu re?
bachha darthe re mamu!


----------



## salimpheku

Source: dynastycrooks

I was actually on a train yesterday and it stopped for a few minutes at one of the many stations with a high speed Rail Wire connection (thanks Suresh Prabhu because it’s awesome!) Unable to stay disconnected, I logged in to Twitter … and then burst out laughing so hard that my co-passengers were stunned for a moment.

What the hell is this thing?






Why the glum face? Did Madam Sonia not give her a bakshish on Eid?

It took me a while to understand this is Shabnam Hashmi coming to return her National Minority Rights “Award” that she had received from the Queen in 2008.

The what award? National Minority Rights award? Again, what the hell is that thing?

So, this is how the Queen used to keep these creatures happy : giving them made up awards… getting them invited to functions with high sounding names. That’s where they got to meet important people and allowed to feel important themselves. A plane ride with some big minister or business tycoon and the Lutyens courtiers would consider themselves obliged.

After all, tell me what other job someone like Shabnam Hashmi could have found if not professional secularist? Does the economy have any other use for her skills or more accurately her lack of skills?

So, they would get “National Minority Rights Awards” and in return they would keep up the rumble about human rights of this terrorist and that terrorist.

However, for Shabnam Hashmi, it must be a great honor to be chosen to be the first to relaunch the traveling circus of Award Wapsi. Either that, or Shabnam Hashmi is a dim witted tubelight who is only getting now the message that was sent out in 2015 before Bihar election.

But be assured that there are other dimwits who will now try their luck at “starring” in the Eid release of Award Wapsi 2. The flop show is coming back. That they would have to dredge it up and run it all over again shows a painful bankruptcy of ideas in the opposition camp.

Over the next month or so, if you suddenly see trending on Twitter (at 8th or 9th place) some name that you have never heard before, you know what to expect. Must be some unknown person returning some unknown “award” that he/she got during the reign of the Queen.

They will come in all forms and flavors : National Right Award, National Left Award, National Radia Award, and National Scam Award. I wouldn’t be surprised if UPA gave out an award for “Best Tweet praising Rahul Gandhi’s speeches”, an award for “Best Chamcha” as well as “Best Chamcha in a supporting role”.

Meanwhile, I have decided to nominate _Award Wapsi 2_ for a National Flop Award.

Source: dynatycrooks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sky lord said:


> Don't throw your fake indignation at me dude. Your kind always do that when they want to avoid answering a question. And don't pretend you didn't understand what I said - you are neither stupid like Jamahir nor a lunatic like Mujahind. You are a militant Indian Muslim voice and you may not believe it, but I will always defend your right to speak your mind though I do not agree with much of what you say.


Avoid answering? It is you who has been avoiding the answers and responses which you've done before. I asked you as to how is Pakistan a reference point to the Indian standards of secularism(And the irony is Pakistan isn't even a secular country) and you suddenly diverted this conversation to some random christian couple in Pakistan. Militant Indian muslim voice? Not militant but assertive, Hell Yeah! And that is something your lot can't tolerate. You want Indian muslims to feel subservient to the virat Hindus(Sanghi version) and in constant guilt of leaving a native religion to embrace a foreign faith, to feel guilty about some "supposed atrocities" committed by muslim rulers. Good to know that you shall defend my right to speak. Hope you stand by what you said when it really matters.



Sky lord said:


> Let me state again as simply as I know how to.
> 
> People should be held up to the standards *they themselves espouse.  *
> 
> India claims - it says so in our constitution - that we are a secular democracy. We should be judged by that standard. We OFTEN fall short. Some of the things that have happened in the past in India and continue to happen have no escuse. We need to do better.
> 
> Pakistan claims - it says so in whatever booklet is currently passing as its constitution - that it is a country ruled by divine law. IT SHOuLD BE JUDGED BY ITS OWN STANDARDS . AKA GOD'S STANDARDS.


Yes "God's standards"! BUT A GOD WHO IS NOT BELIEVED IN BY 75% of the world POPULACE. Not sure why would you want to compare yourself with "divine" law which you don't even believe in? So it India claims to be secular, it should be compared with secular countries and since you want countries who earned freedom and started their nation building at a similar time as India, I named Singapore and you decided to get started with your whataboutery since you knew that my comparison was quite apt.



Sky lord said:


> I am not trying to hold up Pakistan to the standards *I* believe in, I just hold them up to their *OWN* standards, unlike you.


And what are their standards and how are they relevant to Indian secularism? Why are you so bothered about their standards?



Sky lord said:


> Do you actually live in India? When that incident with the beef lynching happened, the entire country came to a standstill. For months every paper screamed the same headlines. Every person involved in the lynching are in prison and the victims family have been given a flat in Delhi. Does that make it alright? Hell no! But did we try to live up to our standards, albeit too late? Hell yes!


Yes I do, and every paper screamed about it(Thanks to "sickulars") but did the law makers send a clear message against these kind of acts. Hell NO!!! A Central minister visits and condoles the death of the accused while our national flag is insulted. Many leaders from a particular party which claims to be "nationalist" passively supported these acts.






*Six Outrageous Things BJP Leaders Have Said About Dadri Murder

BJP leaders seek action against Dadri lynching victim Akhlaq's family
*
Why is it that these lynchings became quite regular and infact a normal thing if proper action was taken?



Sky lord said:


> When the Christian couple were kneecapped and burnt alive in Pakistan - there was a small article in a liberal newspaper then the story sunk like a stone.


So here we go again, You want to compare similar scenarios with Pakistan, hence I ask you if Pakistan is the standard you want to emulate? You want the same to happen in India? This is what pains you, Is it? 



Sky lord said:


> India TRIES to live up to its secular standards, often failing miserably as your lot remind us every time you open your mouth. I have never heard the same passion from you condemning those who do not live up to the MUCH HIGHER standards set by Gods law. Who got your tongue then?


What is it "my lot" reminds you which makes India fail the secular standards miserably? Why should I be bothered about a foreign country and its standards? Oh dear? If Pakistan's GODLY LAWS are of such HIGHER STANDARDS than India, then why is India and many other countries not following these higher standard of laws. Shouldn't you follow the suit?



Sky lord said:


> about Modis rise - first of all the figure is not 2000 dead. It is more like 700 Muslims and 300 Hindus. Your lot purposely exaggerate this figure for brownie points. Secondly your lot gloss over the fact that 50 pilgrims were burnt alive in a railway carriage by gods chosen people and that similar nonsense has happened several times before. Modis rise is in part a rebellion against Muslims repeatedly using their vote bank status to get away with murder.
> 
> Does that escuse what happened in Gujarat? NO it does not. Does it EXPLAIN it, YES it does.


700 and 300 is the official figure. You and me very well know that official figures are always on the lesser side, For example the official death toll of Jallianwala bagh massare is 379 whereas the unofficial estimates is around 1000, so let's not get into logistics. I know that your lot peddle lies whenever it suits your agenda. And if reprisals is your stated reason/justification, then Kashmiri militants can justify the killings and exodus of Kashmiri Pandits? Before the exodus of Kashmiri Pandits begun, Gawkadal massacre took place where around 300 unarmed protestors were killed, CRPF troops also molested women during the raids. And much before that Jammu massacre took place where Kashmiri muslims were systematically killed in thousands. So can this be a justified for what Kashmiri Pandits had to face? 

Source: 
*Gawkadal massacre - Wikipedia*
*Gaw Kadal massacre: Lone survivor recounts CRPF terror*
*The killing fields of Jammu: How Muslims become a minority*

So will you justify the rise of Burhan Wani's the way you justified Modi's rise?



Sky lord said:


> How come the followers of the God of compassion and mercy cannot find it in their selfish little hearts to hand over the temple of the birth place of Ram? - one of the most important gods of the Hindu pantheon - If your lot had been more generous about that, Modi would still be selling tea at a railway station because no one would be buying his ideology for sure.


What temple of birthplace of Ram? There is no proof of Ram forget about Ram mandir, you blew up a mosque, killed in thousands just because of your "astha". Good little habit of tolerants to make claims on lands they love to make a "bhavya mandir" on, deposit an idol in the dark of night, then dig it the next morning and claim that the land belongs to their God. 



Sky lord said:


> If India had been Sweden, we would have weeded out the idiology that claims that it is OK to roast infidels who hold viewpoints not to our liking. But India is not Sweden, it is an illiterate, superstitious, poverty laden, semi formed nation state. - too many of us still pooping on the road in the 21st century. We can only try and that we do.


If India had been Sweden, we would have weeded out a ideology which strives to declare a certain set of citizens as lesser humans and Indians thereby denying them equal rights. No wonder this cancer was allowed to spread throughout India thanks to the illiterate, superstitious, poverty laden, semi formed nation state. 



Sky lord said:


> What is with this sarthak thingy? Can you point me to the place where I ignored something truly gross he said? I am not saying I didn't do that, but I don't remember. Much as it is hard for you to believe, I do not normally agree with or like open bigotry.


That is a very old post, I can't search it for you just because you don't remember. I did point it to you earlier, you ignored even then. Now you want to act naive. Well no issues, I will point it out when I again come across one such post and I hope you will speak out against the bigotry even if it pertains to your lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Why Tamils don't speak Hindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*13 tigers already dead in MP this year*

Who is ruling the MP?
Congress or khujliwal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

ashok321 said:


> *13 tigers already dead in MP this year*
> 
> Who is ruling the MP?
> Congress or khujliwal?


----------



## ashok321

Vishwabalas said:


>




Why is someone ashamed to _purposely & selectively_ go off the tangent?

MP is being talked about here as per the headline provided.

And this frivolous deflection for?

I understand, you want to sweep Indian sins under the carpet as does Modi.

Keep on keeping saffron Indians.

If you be flippant again, I will have to introduce you to your other best friends who are confined in my ignore list.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vishwabalas

ashok321 said:


> Why is someone ashamed to _purposely & selectively_ go off the tangent?
> 
> MP is being talked about here as per the headline provided.
> 
> And this frivolous deflection for?
> 
> I understand, you want to sweep Indian sins under the carpet as does Modi.
> 
> Keep on keeping saffron Indians.
> 
> If you be flippant again, I will have to introduce you to your other best friends who are confined in my ignore list.



lol. Do you know how to read ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Vishwabalas said:


> lol. Do you know how to read ?



You missed MP, and now you are coming with new graphs, yet accusing me of attention deficit syndrome?


----------



## Vishwabalas

ashok321 said:


> You missed MP, and now you are coming with new graphs, yet accusing me of attention deficit syndrome?



Read again, I did not miss MP.


----------



## ashok321

Vishwabalas said:


> Read again, I did not miss MP.



Its a same thing.

Because you gave me an _old graph _with numbers in positive territory for MP to look good. anyway.

This is your subterfuge against the recent downgraded tiger numbers which you do not want to talk about.

Why do you take PDF members for granted?


----------



## Vishwabalas

ashok321 said:


> Its a same thing.
> 
> Because you gave me an _old graph _with numbers in positive territory for MP to look good. anyway.
> 
> This is your subterfuge against the recent downgraded tiger numbers which you do not want to talk about.
> 
> Why do you take PDF members for granted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Vishwabalas said:


>




This is 2012 news that you are portraying!

One more dokhadari = subterfuge to somehow prove your point.






You are pissing on my legs and claiming its rain?

Culprit aka smart Alecky Ignored!

Bhai tereko koi aur nahi mila?






Attention: @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Arvind Kejriwal in Fortune fifity:






*Jittery govt reaches out to Manmohan Singh for special GST Council meet*

A formal invitation to attend the special meeting of the GST Council on June 30 was delivered to the former PM by finance minister Arun Jaitley.

economictimes.indiatimes.com

Politics of hate will convert today's children into tomorrow's murderers: Ravish Kumar http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/politics-of-hate-will-convert-todays-children-into-tomorrows-murderers-ravish-kumar/133439/ …

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Cabinet gives in-principle approval for disinvestment of Air India*
TIMESOFINDIA.COM | Updated: Jun 28, 2017, 09.34 PM IST
264COMMENTS
*HIGHLIGHTS*

The cabinet has given in-principle approval for disinvestment of Air India
A Group of Ministers will be formed for deciding the quantum of disinvestment
NITI Aayog has suggested complete privatisation of the airline, which has a debt burden of over Rs 52,000 crore
Representative image





NEW DELHI: The government on Wednesday gave an in-principle approval to the disinvestment of Air India, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley announced after a Cabinet meeting. A Group of Ministers (GoM) will be formed to look into the disinvestment which will decide on the quantum of disinvestment, he said.

"Disinvestment is always the art of the possible. We will do so now also. Individual units can go in the direction of privatisation. There is a possibility. Some have been identified," Jaitley had said last month.

The Tata Group in partnership with Singapore Airlines is interested in buying India's national carrier Air India from the government, a report last week said.

*Read this story in Marathi*

NITI Aayog, the government's think tank has suggested complete privatisation of the Air India, which has a debt burden of over Rs 52,000 crore.

The Ministry of Civil Aviation has been looking at ways to revive Air India, which is surviving on Rs 30,000 crore bailout package extended by the previous UPA (United Progressive Alliance) regime.

The Cabinet chose between two options suggested in a 30-page note prepared by the Department of Investment and Public Asset Management (DIPAM) after discussions in a Committee of Secretaries, headed by the Cabinet Secretary. The discussions were on both the NITI Aayog's recommendation of complete privatisation and the civil aviation ministry's proposal of a substantial reduction in the airline's debt by sale of subsidiaries and assets before privatisation.

The Cabinet note prepared by the Committee of Secretaries included both the NITI Aayog's recommendation of complete privatisation and the civil aviation ministry's proposal of a substantial reduction in the airline's debt by sale of subsidiaries and assets before privatisation.

The proposal by the government's think tank, is based on studies of revival of various international airlines in which governments exited fully.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi's administration has been exploring ways to privatise the loss-making national carrier, which was bailed out in 2012 with Rs. 30,000 Crore.

Earlier this month, seven unions of Air India employees warned of large scale protests if the government went ahead with privatisation of the airline.
Air India has the largest domestic and long-haul fleet of 140 planes in the country and flies to nearly 41 international and 72 domestic destinations.

The airline is the single biggest international carrier from India with a 17 per cent market share. It also controls 14.6 per cent of the domestic passenger market which has eroded over time as private airlines expanded capacity.

*Secular , Liberal outrage in 3..2..1..*

Edit

Didnt have to wait long. Found the first one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880061119016034308

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880061119016034308



Probably dumb Manish does not realize that govt does not need to write off any of AI loans.
AI is sitting on a lot of property, especially land, a little of which can be sold to make it attractive for a buyout.


----------



## Vishwabalas

salimpheku said:


> Probably dumb Manish does not realize that govt does not need to write off any of AI loans.
> AI is sitting on a lot of property, especially land, a little of which can be sold to make it attractive for a buyout.



Manish Tiwari is not dumb. He is among the most capable leaders of the CONgress party. Too bad he is in the wrong party. 

I wish he would join the BJP, the BJP can use someone of his caliber.


----------



## Infinity

Cow Vigilantes receive grand welcome in south.... Tamil Nadu




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> Cow Vigilantes receive grand welcome in south.... Tamil Nadu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Lynch hindus protecting their livestock and then claim it as an achievement.
Can the anti-hindu narrative get any low.

Anyway, TN is also lost to Sangh. There is nothing anyone can do about this fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vishwabalas

http://www.thehindu.com/society/history-and-culture/Udder-delight/article17193136.ece







*Meet the man who has devoted his life to saving some of those now-famous native cattle breeds in his farm in the heart of Tamil Nadu.*


----------



## salimpheku

Vishwabalas said:


> *Meet the man who has devoted his life to saving some of those now-famous native cattle breeds in his farm in the heart of Tamil Nadu.*



Damn this Tamil guy for destroying the narrative of certain fake South Indians here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

Infinity said:


> Cow Vigilantes receive grand welcome in south.... Tamil Nadu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



When will they give a grand welcome to members of your church ?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## salimpheku

Vishwabalas said:


> When will they give a grand welcome to members of your church ?



This guy was forgiven for an unforgivable crime!!??
How disgusting.


----------



## Infinity

Meet the Vegetarian Lady who approached the Court in Madurai and got say on beef ban...................from TN




*S. Selvagomathy (45), an activist-cum-lawyer in Madurai, had filed the PIL petition on grounds that the statutory rules were repugnant to the parent Act itself*

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ew-animal-slaughter-rules/article18625410.ece


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> Meet the Vegetarian Lady who approached the Court in Madurai and got say on beef ban...................from TN
> View attachment 407190
> 
> *S. Selvagomathy (45), an activist-cum-lawyer in Madurai, had filed the PIL petition on grounds that the statutory rules were repugnant to the parent Act itself*



*well, the news talks about stay on new rules for animal slaughter AND
you are lying here by saying she went to court to stop beef ban.*

When will your kind stop lying to the world buddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Vishwabalas said:


> When will they give a grand welcome to members of your church ?


@waz what has this post to do in Indian Political Corner............


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> what has this post to do in Indian Political Corner............




Because Church plays active part in TN politics, similar to RSS.
So, opposing and exposing the Church and it's duplicity is part and parcel of political discourse, just as people comment on RSS all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

salimpheku said:


> This guy was forgiven for an unforgivable crime!!??
> How disgusting.



You have no idea how the whole system is rigged to promote pedophilia, 

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...t-charge-india-diocese-suit-article-1.2607753

*Catholic Church allowed priest accused of raping teen to be reinstated in India, lawsuit claims*



Infinity said:


> @waz what has this post to do in Indian Political Corner............



How is this not related to political corner ? ........ if Hindu beliefs can be included, then why not christian beliefs ?  

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ns-for-paedophile-priests/article17369196.ece

*Pope quietly trims sanctions for paedophile priests*


AP
VATICAN CITY , FEBRUARY 26, 2017 00:02 IST
UPDATED: FEBRUARY 26, 2017 21:42 IST

*An Italian who received Pope’s clemency was later convicted by a criminal court for his crimes*
Pope Francis has quietly reduced sanctions against a handful of paedophile priests, applying his vision of a merciful church even to its worst offenders in ways that survivors of abuse and the Pope’s own advisers question.

One case has come back to haunt him. An Italian priest who received the Pope’s clemency was later convicted by an Italian criminal court for his sex crimes against children as young as 12. The Rev. Mauro Inzoli is now facing a second church trial after new evidence emerged against him.


----------



## Infinity

salimpheku said:


> *well, the news talks about stay on new rules for animal slaughter AND
> you are lying here by saying she went to court to stop beef ban.*
> 
> When will your kind stop lying to the world buddy?


BJP leader from Kerala,Goa & NE.................
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-if-elected/story-B2ehprQLFxjRQhx3UzMVqO.html
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...tion-manohar-parrikar-vijai-sardesai-4708569/
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-states-bjp/story-s73qgNWp0gWNf3B6NAJIbM.html
http://www.nagpurtoday.in/i-eat-bee...t-says-bjps-arunachal-cm-pema-khandu/06021511


----------



## Fireurimagination

Violence in Meerut village after Eid namaz; mob targets police station

#NotInMyName anybody???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> BJP leader from Kerala,Goa & NE.................



Do you even read the news articles you have posted?
No Hindu or even BJP or RSS ever said anything about Beef. All we talk about is Cow.

This is same old tired strategy of loosers to equate beef = cow and try to browbeat Hindus, especially when you know in India, they are different.

*BUT the original point stands. The lady went to court for rules on animal slaughter. So, why did you lie in your post?*



Fireurimagination said:


> Vince in Meerut village after Eid namaz; mob targets police station
> 
> #NotInMyName anybody???



Nope. We all pretend it never happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

salimpheku said:


> Do you even read the news articles you have posted?
> No Hindu or even BJP or RSS ever said anything about Beef. All we talk about is Cow.
> 
> This is same old tired strategy of loosers to equate beef = cow and try to browbeat Hindus, especially when you know in India, they are different.
> 
> *BUT the original point stands. The lady went to court for rules on animal slaughter. So, why did you lie in your post?*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. We all pretend it never happened.


Check the Cow Slaughter rules state wise.................
NE there is no ban..............
The Lady went to Court on Rules of Slaughter of Cattle..............
Cow to comes under "Cattle"


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> The Lady went to Court on Rules of Slaughter of Cattle..............
> Cow to comes under "Cattle"



That may or may not be true.
Fact is that this lady went to court regarding rules of slaughter. Your post though lies that this lady went to court because of beef ban.
*Since when did rules of slaughter = beef ban?*

Care to explain this exceptional logic to all of us here pls?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

Infinity said:


> Check the Cow Slaughter rules state wise.................
> NE there is no ban..............
> The Lady went to Court on Rules of Slaughter of Cattle..............
> Cow to comes under "Cattle"





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880275848800083968


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> The naming could have radical influences as the article says. Is it difficult to see !?


LOL so basically, you have nothing to prove that renaming it as Gaza is a crime. Thank you, that is all I needed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

The_Showstopper said:


> LOL so basically, you have nothing to prove that renaming it as Gaza is a crime. Thank you, that is all I needed...



Naming your child "Osama bin Laden" is also not a crime  

Neither is naming your child "Timur" .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity




----------



## Vishwabalas

Infinity said:


> View attachment 407200


----------



## Infinity

*Karnataka to protest against imposition of Hindi: Siddaramaiah*
http://www.deccanherald.com/content/619754/karnataka-protest-against-imposition-hindi.html


----------



## Vishwabalas

Infinity said:


> *Karnataka to protest against imposition of Hindi: Siddaramaiah*
> http://www.deccanherald.com/content/619754/karnataka-protest-against-imposition-hindi.html



http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...cms?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

*Jharkhand land acquisition: Christians behind protests, says Raghubar Das *

JHARKHAND : Chief Minister Raghubar Das on Tuesday claimed those involved 'in conversions' of tribals were behind protests against the state government's attempt to make an amendment in the Chhotanagpur Tenancy Act (CNTA) and the Santhal Pargana Tenancy Act (SPTA). 



Meanwhile in christian land, 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880308165392310273

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity

Finally .......................





Good to see him Quote Mahatma Gandhi





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> Finally .......................
> View attachment 407207
> 
> 
> Good to see him Quote Mahatma Gandhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Gandhi also said not to kill Cows.
So, your side should stop pretending you are Gandhi followers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vishwabalas

salimpheku said:


> Gandhi also said not to kill Cows.
> So, your side should stop pretending you are Gandhi followers.



LOL.......... EPIC. 

Their Hypocrisy is galling


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Peaceful muslims playing with big stones and stupid Hindus putting their faces in front of the harmless flying stones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

salimpheku said:


> Gandhi also said not to kill Cows.
> So, your side should stop pretending you are Gandhi followers.


https://thewire.in/12170/what-mahatma-gandhi-said-to-those-who-wanted-beef-banned-in-india/


----------



## ashok321

Modi's swach Bharat?







*Union minister caught urinating in the open:* 

Modi's own minister.
Err!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

*Communal tension grips Guntur village as girl kills self, lover is lynched*

The girl, Jasmine Shaikh, was found hanging from a ceiling fan in her house in Mahammadiyapalem village by a relative who also saw two 19-year-old youths of the same village standing outside the house. *Neighbours and relatives of the girl caught hold of V Srisai, a first year B.Tech, and his firend Pavan Kumar, a first year Degree student, and locked them in a room where they were beaten up with sticks and belts.
*
no outrage ...?
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-in-guntur-over-muslim-girls-suicide-2922147/
@mullas @Infinity @The_Showstopper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Very nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

"Bhakt", "Andh Bhakt" is taken international. Another blunder of RSS. World is laughing at your stupidity and primitive religious bigotry Sanghis. You are bringing India back to it's past glory 7000 years ago - truly!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1950916408500273

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

@takeiteasy 
Didn't knew Alfons Lopez Tena meant world to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Nitish Kumar will soon have to choose between Lalu, the convict, and Modi, the prime minister*
*The decision to end the JD(U)’s alliance with the RJD, despite such daily aggravations, will not be easy.*
POLITICS
| 4-minute read | 29-06-2017



MINHAZ MERCHANT
@minhazmerchant


28
Total Shares

How long can a marriage of convenience last? In politics, often longer than it should. The oddest political couple today is Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar and RJD chief Lalu Prasad. Has the countdown to their divorce begun? Nitish, one of India’s shrewdest politicians, has seethed for months over a series of barbs directed at him by Lalu’s family.

He knows that the alliance is no longer viable. But a break-up at this stage would launch him straight into the warm embrace of the BJP, a prospect he doesn’t relish. Yet the relationship between Nitish and Lalu has clearly passed the point of no return. Lalu’s conviction and jail time in the fodder scam could earlier be dismissed as an old (1996) CBI case.

But his recent contacts with jailed underworld criminal Shahabuddin, who has Islamist terrorist links, crosses several red lines.

*Allegations*

The benami property allegations by the income-tax department against Lalu’s family couldn’t have come at a worse time, just before the presidential election. The income-tax department is investigating benami properties valued at over Rs 1,000 crore belonging to Lalu’s two sons, Tejashwi and Tej Pratap, daughter Misa Bharti and wife Rabri Devi.

Lalu believes the file containing details of the properties, on which the CBI and income-tax department based their raids on his family, were vetted by the Nitish government. The BJP’s Sushil Kumar Modi has virtually confirmed this.

Nitish’s decision to back the BJP’s presidential candidate Ram Nath Kovind, despite Lalu pleading with him not to make “a historical blunder” and instead support the Opposition’s candidate Meira Kumar, drew a bitter response from Lalu’s 27-year-old son and deputy chief minister Tejashwi:

“With our opportunistic behaviour or political manipulations, we may score a few goals and make or break governments, but history, unlike television anchors, shall bear witness to the fact that when people needed us to strengthen the cause of progressive and people-centred politics, we decided to look the other way.”

Nitish has not restrained his party from hitting back. Sanjay Singh, the JD(U)’s spokesperson, said: “We are not wearing bangles and are capable of giving replies, but it will only weaken the alliance.”

KC Tyagi, the JD(U)’s Rajya Sabha MP, went further. He declared that the JD(U) was “far more comfortable with the BJP” and that “the alliance cannot be saved”. Alarmed, Lalu is trying to appease the JD(U), recognising that a break in the alliance would leave his family members even more vulnerable to the corruption cases against them.

It is difficult to imagine a more dysfunctional family than Lalu’s. He installed his wife as chief minister in 1997 after being forced to resign when an arrest warrant was issued against him on corruption charges.

He promoted ‘jungle raj’ in Bihar. He befriended underworld don Shahabuddin in order to win misguided Muslim votes. He inducted his two sons, both in their twenties, into the Bihar cabinet, including making one of them deputy chief minister.






*Credibility*

Nitish cringed at all of this but, in the country’s febrile political environment, held his peace. How long can he do so?

For every day that he continues his alliance with Lalu, Nitish loses one more sliver of credibility. Lalu’s family is meanwhile giving him reasons daily to break this ill-fated and ill-advisedalliance.

His son Tej Pratap, health minister in Nitish’s cabinet, was accused of beating up his own RJD member during an iftar party at Lalu’s residence last Friday. Tej Pratap abused and assaulted Sanoj Yadav who had spoken ill of Lalu in a television news channel debate.

The decision to end the JD(U)’s alliance with the RJD, despite such daily aggravations, will not be easy for Nitish. He is nearly half-way through his term as chief minister. The JD(U) has 71 seats in the 243-seat Bihar assembly. The RJD has 80 seats and the BJP 53. A JD(U)-BJP alliance government would have 124 seats — a working majority.

*Realignment*

Reviving a JD(U)-BJP alliance could help Nitish in three ways. First, he would free himself of the taint of Lalu. Second, like the Biju Janta Dal (BJD), the JD(U) can play a quasi-neutral role in the run-up to the 2019 Lok Sabha election. Third, as a state-level ally of the BJP, Bihar can expect generous fund allocations for the state. If anything, Nitish is as cautious as he is shrewd.

Sensing the popular mood in favour of Prime Minister Narendra Modi, he made his first tentative move by supporting demonetisation even as every other Opposition party eviscerated.

By supporting the BJP’s presidential candidate Kovind over the Opposition’s Bihar ki beti Meira Kumar, Nitish has moved a step closer to the political realignments that will inevitably take place before 2019. Nitish is canny enough to do the electoral math for 2019. The Northeast, Tamil Nadu and Odisha are all in play.

Rajinikanth’s political debut could be a major swing factor. It may, therefore, be arithmetically impossible for the Congress-led Opposition mahagathbandan to stop an expanded NDA from forming a government under Modi in 2019.

The BJP, meanwhile, needs to induct fresh talent into the NDA cabinet with defence, external affairs and environment calling out for special attention.

Nitish and BJD rebels-in-the-making would be welcome additions to the 2019 Modi cabinet. Given these facts, Nitish will soon have to choose between Lalu, the convict, and Modi, the prime minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

eowyn said:


> *Communal tension grips Guntur village as girl kills self, lover is lynched*
> 
> The girl, Jasmine Shaikh, was found hanging from a ceiling fan in her house in Mahammadiyapalem village by a relative who also saw two 19-year-old youths of the same village standing outside the house. *Neighbours and relatives of the girl caught hold of V Srisai, a first year B.Tech, and his firend Pavan Kumar, a first year Degree student, and locked them in a room where they were beaten up with sticks and belts.
> *
> no outrage ...?
> @mullas @Infinity @The_Showstopper



Hindu died here. Who cares?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880481850589925376
Another secular killing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880374049448357888
#DoHinduLivesMatter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880375844518211585
#DoHinduLivesMatter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salimpheku

takeiteasy said:


> Bhakt", "Andh Bhakt" is taken international. Another blunder of RSS. World is laughing at your stupidity and primitive religious bigotry Sanghis. You are bringing India back to it's past glory 7000 years ago - truly!



On the ground, this repeated insults of Hindus and Hinduism is fast consolidating Hindus like never before.
It has nothing to do with BJP or RSS. If they don't cater to Hindu needs, we Hindus will kick them out and elect a party that looks after Hindu's interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Modi found nothing on Geelani, so goes back in 2002: A case must be made. 

*ED notice to Geelani for 'illegal possession' of $10,000:* The Enforcement Directorate today issued a show-cause notice to hardline Hurriyat Conference leader Syed Ali Shah Geelani, asking him to explain the source of $10,000 (Rs 6.4 lakh) 'illegally' possessed by him in 2002.


----------



## salimpheku

ashok321 said:


> Modi found nothing on Geelani, so goes back in 2002: A case must be made.



So, Modi whispered in your ear that he found nothing on Geelani?

This barrage of false news pulled straight from your bottom seem endless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

ashok321 said:


>



@waz
This is photo shopped and the only reason for any one to post this is for trolling. Please delete it. It insults a woman that has nothing to do with politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838356673597177857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838357444753518593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838358674150150144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838359734214348800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838361122910646273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838362384548921344https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/838363666168885248
https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/838364473886969856
https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/838366367732596736
https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/838368092157796352
https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/838370309006831617
https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/839899441435914240
https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/840233331434409986
https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/841980209649848320
https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/845203157110210564
https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/850662314147815424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838370309006831617
https://www.altnews.in/ten-rss-men-arrested-murder-17-year-old-former-rss-worker/


----------



## takeiteasy

RSS is terror. RSS cadres incites violence in Kerala and elsewhere. Don't try to whitewash your terrorist organization. RSS is exposed. World now knows that Nazism exists in the form of RSS. The Akhand Bharat Brahmin rule dreamers who uses illiterate cadre and innocent Hindus brainwashed to lynch people for eating beef or for other petty reasons. Your founding fathers, the ancient terrorists of Hedgewar, Golwalkar, V D Savarkar and the chela of Mussolini, B S Moonje are responsible for RSS and it's terrorism on Indian union.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

2000 to 2016, the number of party workers killed from both sides in the northern Kerala district of Kannur–a hotbed of such fighting–has been roughly equal: 31 from the RSS and Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) and 30 from the CPM, according to police data obtained by 101reporters.com through a right-to-information request.
*Kerala reported the third-highest number of murders (12)* committed due to political reasons in 2015, the top two states being *Jharkhand and Uttar Pradesh,* according to 2015 National Crime Records Bureau (NCRB) data, the latest available.

Why are Sanghis trying to Portray that only RSS/BJP cadres are being killed in Kerala

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-both-sides/story-bTFP8vUBzFfyHInwiaLJaI.html


----------



## salimpheku

takeiteasy said:


> RSS is terror. RSS cadres incites violence in Kerala and elsewhere. Don't try to whitewash your terrorist organization. RSS is exposed.



The age old ploy of killing Hindus and blaming them.
We have seen the story play out numerous times, the last of which was in Kashmir, where the genocide of Hindus was whitewashed as we deserving it.

We have seen the same story play out in numerous countries, in numerous forms.

The game is up for the Terrorists. No one is buying their crap anymore. There is no place to hide. There is no one coming to your rescue. The only way out for the terrorists you lot support is utter & complete annihilation. You can have wet dreams about RSS & BJP. No Hindu gives a damn any more.

You cut the head of a calf in kerala, that was the last straw. Now it's open war and there are no prisoners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1951514431773804


----------



## salimpheku

takeiteasy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1951514431773804



India remains silent?
Wonder why the commies are doing randi rona then?

The usual commies of India supporting their red brothers from across the border. Do you traitors have any shame left?


----------



## takeiteasy

Religious hatred is RSS's bread and butter business. A different perspective.:










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1951203265138254

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

NDA making inroads in the North East India. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880765321635692545
West India

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880765831952572416

I hope Congress keep up their beef protests it will help NDA consolidate their position further in the North India. These are the states which will make the next elections one sided. 
North India

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880766838740627456
BJP making some serious inroads in Southern States too.
South India

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880770443786862592
National Picture 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880778657253412866

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880781479994720256

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

eowyn said:


> *Communal tension grips Guntur village as girl kills self, lover is lynched*
> 
> The girl, Jasmine Shaikh, was found hanging from a ceiling fan in her house in Mahammadiyapalem village by a relative who also saw two 19-year-old youths of the same village standing outside the house. *Neighbours and relatives of the girl caught hold of V Srisai, a first year B.Tech, and his firend Pavan Kumar, a first year Degree student, and locked them in a room where they were beaten up with sticks and belts.
> *
> no outrage ...?
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-in-guntur-over-muslim-girls-suicide-2922147/
> @mullas @Infinity @The_Showstopper


Shame. Selective outrage by fake intellectuals is polarising the country. But this is what exactly they want, isn't it? Too much talk of cows by libtards, hope they organise draw peaceful prophet cartoons too, someday. Would love to see their houses burnt down by seculars .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> NDA making inroads in the North East India.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880765321635692545
> West India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880765831952572416
> 
> I hope Congress keep up their beef protests it will help NDA consolidate their position further in the North India. These are the states which will make the next elections one sided.
> North India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880766838740627456
> BJP making some serious inroads in Southern States too.
> South India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880770443786862592
> National Picture
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880778657253412866
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880781479994720256



These libtards crying beef beef, will actually push more and more undecided Hindu votes towads BJP. 

BJP has 2 core voters - The hardline Hindutva and the moderate progressv middle class. 

The hard core hindutva is a BJP voter and he is not going to abandon BJP by seeing the award wapsi, lynchistan brigade. The Hindu who was suppressed for so long has finally got a voice. He will do whatever it takes to protect it. He will vote for BJP and extoll his friends and family to do so because when he sees thse anti Hindu libtards he will become very protective of his aspiration and will not want to lose this new found say.

The aspirational middle class is not affected by the beef bans and anti romeo squad. They will continue to vote for BJP

the M's dont vote for BJP anyway and BJP has shown that how useless they are electorally by not fielding a single M in UP and winning 3/4th majority. Around 10% M's vote for BJP mostly middle and upper middle class and they dont care about Beef. BJP vote on Triple Talaq will help swing another 10-15% M women and this is the max BJP can hope for in form of the M vote. Anything else is a bonus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

911 said:


> Shame. Selective outrage by fake intellectuals is polarising the country. But this is what exactly they want, isn't it? Too much talk of cows by libtards, hope they organise draw peaceful prophet cartoons too, someday. Would love to see their houses burnt down by seculars .



The irony of political polarization is that Muslims (and Christians, for that matter) have always been ALWAYS polarized and voted as a bloc ALWAYS. But that was all halal since they would decide who to vote for, after a *Friday prayer?*

Only when Hindus, who almost never voted as a bloc historically, started returning the favor by voting _in a semblance_ of a bloc, the so-called intellectuals start crying hoarse and blame it on polarization?!?!

Tum karo toh ras leela, Hum kare toh character dheela?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

ranjeet said:


> BJP making some serious inroads in Southern States too.
> South India



West Bengal - WOW, the decimation of left continues unabated. Wonder why Left is on a suicide path to extinctin.
Odisha - Good chance for BJP to gain important seats in 2019.
TN - If BJP plays right, this will break the backs of opposition & demoralize them completely.
Kerala - The fight continues. Target 2024.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salimpheku

Take that cow haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Non Veg Cow................
Cow eating Fish
Take it Cow Lovers


----------



## Gadkari

ranjeet said:


> NDA making inroads in the North East India.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880765321635692545
> West India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880765831952572416
> I hope Congress keep up their beef protests it will help NDA consolidate their position further in the North India. These are the states which will make the next elections one sided.
> North India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880766838740627456
> BJP making some serious inroads in Southern States too.
> South India
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880770443786862592
> National Picture
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880778657253412866
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880781479994720256




Who are these 30 % who continue to vote for UPA ? WTF is wrong with these people.


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> Non Veg Cow................
> Cow eating Fish
> Take it Cow Lovers



Go Go Cow. More Fish for you!


----------



## Infinity

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...protest-against-lynchings/article19192579.ece


----------



## salimpheku

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...d-to-a-tree-and-beaten-up/article19166698.ece

A Dalit was tied to a tree and beaten up in a village in Vijayapura by a fellow villager on the suspicion that the victim’s son had eloped with his daughter.

Mareppa Harijan, a Dalit from Haligondakanal village of Sindgi taluk, in his complaint to the police, said Mehboobsab is the one who assaulted him.

He said his son, Ningappa, had left home a month ago, while the daughter of Mebhoobsab went missing a fortnight ago. This had led Mebhoobsab to believe that Ningappa has eloped with his daughter.

Mehboobsab and his other son Allabaksha allegedly beat up Mareppa and when Ramesh, the second son of Mareppa, came to the rescue, he too was allegedly beaten up.

Mareppa has been admitted to the district government hospital here. Speaking to _The Hindu_, Superintendent of Police Kuldeep Jain said the police have filed a case against seven persons in connection with the assault. Of them, one has been arrested.


****

This was done by Muslims. The media as usual blanked it. See the article by 'The Hindu', no mention of muslims beating up this Dalit. Few weeks back it was a dalit beaten and his pregnant wife burnt to death & today this. Why are Indian Muslims lynching Hindus?



Infinity said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...protest-against-lynchings/article19192579.ece



Damn. Such massive protests.
Looking at their posters, it's more Hindu hating group than any lynching protest.

Couple of days back Muslims Lynched a Dalit 'AGAIN'. Wonder if this Dalit victim of Muslims will get a voice from this group??
Will he? Will he? I am asking u...Will this Dalit lynched by Muslim get a voice from this Hindu hating group?


----------



## Infinity

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Niti Aayog member Bibek Debroy today said any suggestion that the Goods and Services Tax (GST) will boost GDP growth by 1-1.5% is “utter rubbish”, terming it as an “imperfect GST” following changes from the originally proposed “ideal” structure.
http://www.thehindu.com/business/bu...th-by-1-15-rubbish-debroy/article19187847.ece


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niti Aayog member Bibek Debroy today said any suggestion that the Goods and Services Tax (GST) will boost GDP growth by 1-1.5% is “utter rubbish”, terming it as an “imperfect GST” following changes from the originally proposed “ideal” structure.
> http://www.thehindu.com/business/bu...th-by-1-15-rubbish-debroy/article19187847.ece



As usual YOU have not read the whole article.

Bibek mentioned in the article that the growth rate could be even higher or could be lower. The whole point of it was pointing out the difficulty in determining quantum of growth due to the complex nature of our GST.

As usual, the brain farts of the world, without reading the article post something that shows them sqeezing their own lemons and howling in pain.


----------



## Infinity

GST Simplified by Pummy Aunty


----------



## ranjeet

Awwww.... 
*
After news of 'blood' oozing from the eyes of a Mother Mary statue, thousands throng to Telangana church. *

According to reports, a local pastor had found the 'tears of blood', oozing from the statue last week.

He then brought the issue to the notice of the local bishop, who declared that the incident occurred due to Mother Mary's 'dissatisfaction', after seeing the present state of world affairs.

The Bishop reportedly claimed that a lack of love and growing hatred in society, was the reason that Mother Mary 'felt sad'.

http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...-tears-hundreds-throng-telangana-church-64484

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

ranjeet said:


> Awwww....
> *
> After news of 'blood' oozing from the eyes of a Mother Mary statue, thousands throng to Telangana church. *
> 
> According to reports, a local pastor had found the 'tears of blood', oozing from the statue last week.
> 
> He then brought the issue to the notice of the local bishop, who declared that the incident occurred due to Mother Mary's 'dissatisfaction', after seeing the present state of world affairs.
> 
> The Bishop reportedly claimed that a lack of love and growing hatred in society, was the reason that Mother Mary 'felt sad'.
> 
> http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...-tears-hundreds-throng-telangana-church-64484













At least the guys 'third leg' didn't come out and smack the pastor in his dirty face.
Watch them and have a nice weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

At least '*546 Indian* nationals in Pakistan jails' - https://www.ibcworldnews.com/2017/07/01/at-least-546-indian-nationals-in-pakistan-jails/ …







And Modi does not care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

ranjeet said:


> Awwww....
> *
> After news of 'blood' oozing from the eyes of a Mother Mary statue, thousands throng to Telangana church. *
> 
> According to reports, a local pastor had found the 'tears of blood', oozing from the statue last week.
> 
> He then brought the issue to the notice of the local bishop, who declared that the incident occurred due to Mother Mary's 'dissatisfaction', after seeing the present state of world affairs.
> 
> The Bishop reportedly claimed that a lack of love and growing hatred in society, was the reason that Mother Mary 'felt sad'.
> 
> http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...-tears-hundreds-throng-telangana-church-64484



Maybe this is why she was crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

ashok321 said:


> And Modi does not care.





Modi modi Smaranam.
Gujarat Modi Smaraman.

Modi modi Smaranam.
Gujarat Modi Smaraman.

You are truly blessed for remembering Modi so many times every hour. Truly blessed, may Modi bless you to fly to heaven on a winged white pig.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

*After news of 'blood' oozing from the eyes of a Mother Mary statue, thousands throng to Telangana church. *

According to reports, a local pastor had found the 'tears of blood', oozing from the statue last week.

He then brought the issue to the notice of the local bishop, who declared that the *incident occurred due to Mother Mary's 'dissatisfaction*', after seeing the present state of world affairs.

*The Bishop reportedly claimed that a lack of love and growing hatred in society, was the reason that Mother Mary 'felt sad'.*

http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...-tears-hundreds-throng-telangana-church-64484[/QUOTE]

another proof intolerance is growing ... @Infinity @takeiteasy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

eowyn said:


> *After news of 'blood' oozing from the eyes of a Mother Mary statue, thousands throng to Telangana church. *
> 
> According to reports, a local pastor had found the 'tears of blood', oozing from the statue last week.
> 
> He then brought the issue to the notice of the local bishop, who declared that the *incident occurred due to Mother Mary's 'dissatisfaction*', after seeing the present state of world affairs.
> 
> *The Bishop reportedly claimed that a lack of love and growing hatred in society, was the reason that Mother Mary 'felt sad'.*
> 
> http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...-tears-hundreds-throng-telangana-church-64484
> 
> another proof intolerance is growing ... @Infinity @takeiteasy



Meanwhile in "Secular" India 

http://www.deccanherald.com/content...-christians-utilise-governments-benefits.html

*MLC urges Christians to utilise government's benefits*

The state governments’ Chief Whip in Legislative Council *Ivan D’Souza* said that two lakh brochures have been printed and are being circulated across the state to create awareness among the people belonging to Christian community, on the various facilities provided by the government to them.

Addressing media persons at his office in Mangaluru City Corporation on Friday, he said the government has chalked out various schemes for Christian community,* reserving Rs 3,750 crore for minorities in the budget*,* highest among any of the states in the country*, through its department of minority welfare. In this, *Rs 800 crore is meant for Christian communities of various disciplines*. But only a few Christians are utilising the benefits, he said.

D’Souza said that in order to create awareness on the programmes, he himself took an initiative to print brochures containing information on schemes such as self-employment schemes, Shrama Shakthi, Arivu loan, National Overseas Scholarship, Diary farming, Ganga Kalyana, Goods and Taxi purchase, Hostel facilities and skill development programmes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ashok321

eowyn said:


> *After news of 'blood' oozing from the eyes of a Mother Mary statue, thousands throng to Telangana church. *
> 
> According to reports, a local pastor had found the 'tears of blood', oozing from the statue last week.
> 
> He then brought the issue to the notice of the local bishop, who declared that the *incident occurred due to Mother Mary's 'dissatisfaction*', after seeing the present state of world affairs.
> 
> *The Bishop reportedly claimed that a lack of love and growing hatred in society, was the reason that Mother Mary 'felt sad'.*
> 
> http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...-tears-hundreds-throng-telangana-church-64484



another proof intolerance is growing ... @Infinity @takeiteasy[/QUOTE]

If Ganesha idol statute can drink milk, why not this?
*Hindu milk miracle - Wikipedia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

ashok321 said:


> another proof intolerance is growing ... @Infinity @takeiteasy



Dude they know i am a Christian and want to provoke me ..........
i will not get proved nor going to get banned from PDF................
I will keep exposing BJP/RSS...........
i am here to stay on PDF ........

* MEA accepts U.S. use of ‘administered Kashmir’ *

* Govt. move marks sharp shift in position on J&K *
The External Affairs Ministry, in an apparent volte face, accepted on Thursday that the U.S.’s usage of the term “Indian-administered Jammu and Kashmir” was acceptable and “affirms” India’s position

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881055178039873536
Btw, Congress is about to get royally screwed by Swamy in NH case.

Swamy has asked for financial documents of NH, which the Congress lawyers will object to. If that happens Swamy said he is going to use section 294 of CPRC and introduce his own documents for cross-verification.

Talk about getting screwed either way. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881124564708798466
And Boom goes the dynamite.
Congress in their worst nightmare would not have expected this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

ashok321 said:


> another proof intolerance is growing ... @Infinity @takeiteasy



If Ganesha idol statute can drink milk, why not this?
*Hindu milk miracle - Wikipedia*[/QUOTE]

Christians like him stir Hate while Muslim like you get stabbed  

How many christians have got stabbed ? and how many muslims ?  ........... guys like you are Cannon fodder for the mullas and the X'tians. 








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880848393706328065


Infinity said:


> Dude they know i am a Christian and want to provoke me ..........
> i will not get proved nor going to get banned from PDF................
> I will keep exposing BJP/RSS...........
> i am here to stay on PDF ........
> 
> * MEA accepts U.S. use of ‘administered Kashmir’ *
> 
> * Govt. move marks sharp shift in position on J&K *
> The External Affairs Ministry, in an apparent volte face, accepted on Thursday that the U.S.’s usage of the term “Indian-administered Jammu and Kashmir” was acceptable and “affirms” India’s position

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Secular folks can't even protest without permission now in Intolerant India. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880775685958246403

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Infinity said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niti Aayog member Bibek Debroy today said any suggestion that the Goods and Services Tax (GST) will boost GDP growth by 1-1.5% is “utter rubbish”, terming it as an “imperfect GST” following changes from the originally proposed “ideal” structure.
> http://www.thehindu.com/business/bu...th-by-1-15-rubbish-debroy/article19187847.ece




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881048506156187650
See more
http://toptweets.in/2017/07/01/top-...awesome-tweets-on-gst-goods-and-services-tax/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880691225388568577

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880800253015801856
Sambit Patra deep frying a pig.


----------



## ashok321

Confused about GST rates, many refrain from doing business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...lo-from-thieves-shot/articleshow/59406902.cms

Another Hindu brutally killed by Muslim Cow smugglers yesterday. Where are the liberals? Where are the protests? If BJP has any shame they should take this poor Hindu's dead body to Sonia Begum's house and protest. She is responsible for all Hindus deaths in India.

Muslim terrorists are killing Farmers.
Since the farmers are Hindus, Congress & Left parties do not care.
Where is the "intellectual media"? I thought they cared for farmers a looooot!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Infinity said:


> Finally .......................
> View attachment 407207
> 
> 
> Good to see him Quote Mahatma Gandhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

How Lynching stories work


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881426961263861760





BTW this big shot wants the SHO to call his secretary to register the complain. He cant be bothered to register complain or file an FIR. 

Obviously the police officer will not call him. He cant be bothered to go to the police station. Leave aside that he cant be bothered to call 100 number. Just tweet a random story about his driver. The libtard gang will spread this as another lynching in Modi raj. 

Had he gone and registered FIR there would have been a formal investigation. And then his claims would be debunked

The same SOP was followed by that girl Gurmehar Kaur. She crided on NDTV that sh got rape threats on twitter. But she did not bother to register an FIR. It was the ABVP members who actually registered the FIR

There was another case a few months ago in Mumbai. A man claimed that he was almost lynched because he was carrying a leather bag

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-for-cow-leather-bag/articleshow/53791209.cms

the police investigated the matter and it was found that he had just made up the story of the attack just because he hated hindus

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ment-by-gau-rakshaks/articleshow/54635811.cms

@Infinity @The_Showstopper I am not saying that some incidents dont happen but when libtards report fake incidents just to bulid up the "narrative" then even the genuine incidents begin to look like fake

BTW can you tell why only single type of incidents just before an election? For example just before Delhi Elections there was a wave of "church attacks" where even a cricket ball breaking a church window or a random drunk person breaking into a church was being portrayed as a concentrated attack on the christian community by BJP supporters. Suddenly after Delhi elections the whole news stopped. Care to explain the reason? The only explanation I can think of was that this whole church attack thing was done just to build a "narrative" by the libtards. 

Or you think that suddenly the "Hindutva goons" said "hey we completed our quota of Church attacks and the libtards have all returned their awards lets just stop now"

One more case






There was an attack on her. Why did she put extra black paint on her face when addreing the press?


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> How Lynching stories work
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881426961263861760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this big shot wants the SHO to call his secretary to register the complain. He cant be bothered to register complain or file an FIR.
> 
> Obviously the police officer will not call him. He cant be bothered to go to the police station. Leave aside that he cant be bothered to call 100 number. Just tweet a random story about his driver. The libtard gang will spread this as another lynching in Modi raj.
> 
> Had he gone and registered FIR there would have been a formal investigation. And then his claims would be debunked
> 
> The same SOP was followed by that girl Gurmehar Kaur. She crided on NDTV that sh got rape threats on twitter. But she did not bother to register an FIR. It was the ABVP members who actually registered the FIR
> 
> There was another case a few months ago in Mumbai. A man claimed that he was almost lynched because he was carrying a leather bag
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-for-cow-leather-bag/articleshow/53791209.cms
> 
> the police investigated the matter and it was found that he had just made up the story of the attack just because he hated hindus
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ment-by-gau-rakshaks/articleshow/54635811.cms
> 
> @Infinity @The_Showstopper I am not saying that some incidents dont happen but when libtards report fake incidents just to bulid up the "narrative" then even the genuine incidents begin to look like fake
> 
> BTW can you tell why only single type of incidents just before an election? For example just before Delhi Elections there was a wave of "church attacks" where even a cricket ball breaking a church window or a random drunk person breaking into a church was being portrayed as a concentrated attack on the christian community by BJP supporters. Suddenly after Delhi elections the whole news stopped. Care to explain the reason? The only explanation I can think of was that this whole church attack thing was done just to build a "narrative" by the libtards.
> 
> Or you think that suddenly the "Hindutva goons" said "hey we completed our quota of Church attacks and the libtards have all returned their awards lets just stop now"
> 
> One more case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was an attack on her. Why did she put extra black paint on her face when addreing the press?


Fake news is something your lot is good at, even the top leaders do this with no regret





*Julian Assange never said Narendra Modi is incorruptible: WikiLeaks*















Bhakts getting jittery after their fake news are exposed...






*How Alt News is trying to take on the fake news ecosystem in India*
*Postcard News: Mass producing fake news - Alt News*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

The_Showstopper said:


> Fake news is something your lot is good at, even the top leaders do this with no regret


*21 ways of detecting a closet Sanghi*

1. I am not a fan of Modi, but (whatever blah blah that follows....)

2. The media is hyping up these lynchings, it's not so bad. Besides, I have a Muslim driver who brings biriyani for us on Eid and I pay him ten rupees bakshish.

3. My heart bleeds for the talaq prone and burkha clad Muslim women, but Muslim men being lynched ? Why is that a big deal? (See point # 2)

4. India (read ancient Hindu India or Hindu kings) was so awesome that it gave refuge to persecuted Parsis, Polish and X, Y, Z, so keep calm in face of lynchings, we are a great nation.

5. I change my FB DP whenever there is a terrorist attack in US or Europe by a Muslim (who cares about Middle East or Africa?), but post photos of Palak paneer when Muslim men are lynched in India.

6) will refuse to believe Muslims are a minority even when confronted with census data.

7) will say "i have faced problems with Muslims" because to him/her, thug who happens to be Hindu is a thug while a thug who happens to be Muslim is Muslim.

8) will always claim minority appeasement is rampant. If you point out that even educated Muslims have problems finding houses on rent, getting credit cards, loans or jobs, they will say "what about Malda?"

9) will cite terror attacks like 93 Bombay blasts but ignore the fact that while people have been hanged for it the leaders who organised the riots before the blasts were accorded state honours.

10) will point to four marriages and ignore the tax evading instrument called Hindu undivided family.

11. Where were you when Pundits were being lynched and thrown out of Kashmir? Never mind if you were 10 or 15 year old then. You have no right to complain now.

12. See you have freedom to protest in India, try doing this in Pakistan. Implying shut up, we are still better than them. Wait till we become like them then you will not be allowed to protest either.

13. Psuedo secular, AAPian, Khalistani, ISI agent, anti national........You only show the negative side of our great country.

14. Shed crocodile tears finally when all fails. Say I am against both psuedo secularists and hindutva. Both are enemy of the nation. 
How about the following too?

15. Muslim population is increasing rapidly and very soon they'll be the the predominant community (disregarding the fact that Muslim growth rate has slowed down & Hindu population is the one that's growing at a faster rate thanks to the preference for boys)

16. All troubles in India are due to Nehru & 60 years of Congress misrule.

17. Who believe that trees and rivers are necessary for the environment, yet never condemned one mega event 'world cultural festival' that caused irreparable damage to the Yamuna floodplains in that particular region

18 who are convinced newspapers lie, but believe whatsapp forwards

19) will, while shifting goal posts, eventually arrive at "what abt Haj subsidy" without having a clue what it means and how it has actually compensated for some of the losses Air India has made.

20) Who believe that burning cow dung (an organic matter) releases Oxygen and is thereby beneficial for the environment.

21) All problems in the entire country are due to commies & leftists. Hey but wait... only West Bengal & Kerala were Commie ruled states no?

By Summit Attempt, Mondira Bhattacharya and Depinder Kapur





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154513735942657

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*48 hours before GST, 1 lakh companies lost registration for post-DeMon ‘lapses’: PM*
TNN | Updated: Jul 2, 2017, 12.18 PM IST
*HIGHLIGHTS*

The companies, whose registration got cancelled, 'were found to have engaged in serious irregularities'.
2 lakh other registered companies are under the scanner for involvement in 'dubious transactions' after demonetization.
PM Narendra Modi. (PTI Photo)





NEW DELHI: Prime Minister Narendra Modi disclosed on Saturday that the registration of over one lakh companies which had allegedly engaged in suspicious transactions post-demonetisation had been scrapped as he sought to cast the goods and services tax (GST) as his second strike against black money and corruption.

"Forty-eight hours before the launch of GST, we, by one stroke of pen, cancelled the registration of one lakh companies which, based on the mining of deposits made in banks after November 8, were found to have engaged in serious irregularities," said Modi, adding that two lakh other registered companies are under the scanner for involvement in what looked like dubious transactions in the aftermath of demonetisation.

He also said the government has identified 37,000 shell companies which engage in money laundering and help those with black money.

Modi's disclosure at a function organised to mark the foundation day of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in India (ICAI) came amid clear indications that the government is moving swiftly to turn the switch to GST+ and its successful implementation as part of his campaign against black money and corruption. "The decision to de-register one lakh companies in one stroke is reflective of the government's intent as well as a pointer to the will power of the political class. Such decisions are not taken on the basis of political calculations, they can be taken only by those who love the country," said the PM.

In his address to chartered accountants, he asked them to help with the successful implementation of GST in order to curb tax evasion. "I invite you to join the festival of honesty," Modi said, adding that while implementing the campaign to prove cleanliness through the Swachh Bharat Abhiyan, his government was also seeking to clean the economy by acting tough with those who have looted the country.

The focus on corruption and black money reinforced the indication about his plan to expand the scope of GST beyond taxation reform and transform it into an instrument for the campaign against corruption and poverty. Just like his speech+ in the Central Hall of Parliament on Friday to mark the launch of GST, the PM said+ the measure will help curb tax evasion and generate resources to help the poor and needy

The nearly-three-hour-long function was telecast live by the national broadcaster and chief ministers of BJP-ruled states and Union ministers joined the chartered accountants in state capitals to listen to his speech, an indication of the plan to ramp up pro-GST advocacy.

The government also took a tough line on traders opposing GST, with finance minister Arun Jatiley saying that a "section has started treating tax evasion as their birth right". Jaitley said: "This government will not succumb to pressure from those who have incomes of Rs 50 crore or more but would not pay taxes."


----------



## Soumitra

takeiteasy said:


> *21 ways of detecting a closet Sanghi*
> 
> 1. I am not a fan of Modi, but (whatever blah blah that follows....)
> 
> 2. The media is hyping up these lynchings, it's not so bad. Besides, I have a Muslim driver who brings biriyani for us on Eid and I pay him ten rupees bakshish.
> 
> 3. My heart bleeds for the talaq prone and burkha clad Muslim women, but Muslim men being lynched ? Why is that a big deal? (See point # 2)
> 
> 4. India (read ancient Hindu India or Hindu kings) was so awesome that it gave refuge to persecuted Parsis, Polish and X, Y, Z, so keep calm in face of lynchings, we are a great nation.
> 
> 5. I change my FB DP whenever there is a terrorist attack in US or Europe by a Muslim (who cares about Middle East or Africa?), but post photos of Palak paneer when Muslim men are lynched in India.
> 
> 6) will refuse to believe Muslims are a minority even when confronted with census data.
> 
> 7) will say "i have faced problems with Muslims" because to him/her, thug who happens to be Hindu is a thug while a thug who happens to be Muslim is Muslim.
> 
> 8) will always claim minority appeasement is rampant. If you point out that even educated Muslims have problems finding houses on rent, getting credit cards, loans or jobs, they will say "what about Malda?"
> 
> 9) will cite terror attacks like 93 Bombay blasts but ignore the fact that while people have been hanged for it the leaders who organised the riots before the blasts were accorded state honours.
> 
> 10) will point to four marriages and ignore the tax evading instrument called Hindu undivided family.
> 
> 11. Where were you when Pundits were being lynched and thrown out of Kashmir? Never mind if you were 10 or 15 year old then. You have no right to complain now.
> 
> 12. See you have freedom to protest in India, try doing this in Pakistan. Implying shut up, we are still better than them. Wait till we become like them then you will not be allowed to protest either.
> 
> 13. Psuedo secular, AAPian, Khalistani, ISI agent, anti national........You only show the negative side of our great country.
> 
> 14. Shed crocodile tears finally when all fails. Say I am against both psuedo secularists and hindutva. Both are enemy of the nation.
> How about the following too?
> 
> 15. Muslim population is increasing rapidly and very soon they'll be the the predominant community (disregarding the fact that Muslim growth rate has slowed down & Hindu population is the one that's growing at a faster rate thanks to the preference for boys)
> 
> 16. All troubles in India are due to Nehru & 60 years of Congress misrule.
> 
> 17. Who believe that trees and rivers are necessary for the environment, yet never condemned one mega event 'world cultural festival' that caused irreparable damage to the Yamuna floodplains in that particular region
> 
> 18 who are convinced newspapers lie, but believe whatsapp forwards
> 
> 19) will, while shifting goal posts, eventually arrive at "what abt Haj subsidy" without having a clue what it means and how it has actually compensated for some of the losses Air India has made.
> 
> 20) Who believe that burning cow dung (an organic matter) releases Oxygen and is thereby beneficial for the environment.
> 
> 21) All problems in the entire country are due to commies & leftists. Hey but wait... only West Bengal & Kerala were Commie ruled states no?
> 
> By Summit Attempt, Mondira Bhattacharya and Depinder Kapur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154513735942657



*Three traits of an Indian pseudo liberal – an easy guide to identify them*




BySrivy Anand
Posted on July 2, 2017


Indian liberals have been actively at play in the mainstreams of politics, media and art for decades since independence. Their character, shaped by the aristocratic foothold they enjoyed over the years, has changed considerably and thus the meaning of “liberalism” in India is no longer what a textbook might tell you.

With the rise of the social media, they faced some resistance, but they soon discovered how to “game” this platform as well. From selective “blue ticks” (in the beginning on Twitter) to using their foothold in mainstream media to promote “favourable” social media handles, such as selected stand-up comedians, they know the art of keeping hold on narrative and perception.

This unchallenged power has given rise to an army of the pseudo-liberal talking heads and their cheerleaders. It is not easy to speak against them, but it is easy to identify them.

Let us see how you can recognize them in the crowd with some special characteristics they possess.

Note_: If you are reading this and have ever been name-called as an anti-national/sickular or even an Aaptard, please oblige this piece of work with patience and perspective._

Common symptoms of an Indian pseudo-liberal:

*DISGUISE*
The Indian liberal masquerades under the hood of being “neutral”. Well, in a country whose major political opposition figures are reduced to theatrical caricatures like Rahul Gandhi and Arvind Kejriwal, what else can one afford to do?

Secondly, it is easy appear neutral if you love Red colour and all the choices you have are shades of Red.

But this neutrality is a mask. More often than not, the receivers of their outrage are extremist elements of only one religious ideology. And more often than not, the receivers of their outrage or contempt are gaffes of only one political party.

When pointed out this lack of neutrality, they usually dismiss your critics as “whataboutery”, but when suffering from rare pangs of honesty, they may justify their bias by saying that the incumbent government deserves more outrage because they are in power.

But somehow this theory fails to see that Trinamool Congress (TMC) is in power in West Bengal, Left Democratic Front (LDF) is in power in Kerala, Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) is in power in NCR, and so on and so forth. There have been communal riots in TMC’s West Bengal, ideologically motivated daylight murders in LDF’s Kerala and an agriculture crisis in AIADMK’s Tamil Nadu in the recent past.

Try to recollect the outrage, contempt, or activism you saw from the so-called Indian liberals over such issues and against the people in power. You get the disguise?

*DISENCHANTMENT*
They’re not happy.

Yes exactly. They are never happy.

They will share/rant endlessly about the issues with the current state of affairs, the ones which have been long withstanding, the ones which can’t be solved overnight, but somehow they know that there is only one reason why these problems exist – presence of people who are not like them.

Mind you that they won’t provide a practical alternate solution to the issue at hand. The only solution they have is to protest against and demonize “the other” – the not so enlightened who are not like them.

For example, if you spot a social media post offering practical alternatives without hyper ventilating, you can safely assume that the person is not your typical “liberal”. It’ll be a rarity to spot even a few approving articles or social media posts with constructive argument/opinion directed towards the policies or problems.

They’re just here to outrage. Just outrage, call names and have a hearty laugh (while being deeply distressed about problems).

After all, who wants to get into “serious” stuff after you spot a nice rib-tickling troll on cow vigilantism and rising “Hindu terror”?

*DENIAL*
Many of such liberals had threatened to leave India if Narendra Modi became the Prime Minister. They did not want to live in a “Hindu India”. And they are not living in one, they are living in denial.

They deny that people like Narendra Modi or Yogi Adityanath can represent the people of India, despite winning huge mandates.

They deny that there is extremism among Muslims in India, or that Kashmir issue is about Islamic extremism.

They deny that they themselves are intolerant bunch who are not open to dissenting views, and who would trample of the freedom of expression of dissenters on the first possible opportunity. Labeling someone “troll” and “bigot” to silence them is just one of the tools they employ. They have tried to take away jobs of those who disagree, and they give intellectual cover to those who kill in Kannur and Dantewada.

They deny that they can ever be wrong.

*CONCLUSION*
We, as a country of more than five thousand years of culture of assimilation and mutual respect, are strong enough to tolerate the conveniently twisted pseudo-liberal views, which doesn’t allow assimilation or respect for the tradition.

However, this tolerance will be ill conceived if the “liberals” go on an unjustified tirade with a vile agenda, similar to the one which broke our country into pieces several decades ago.

cTherefore we must identify the pseudo-liberals and keep an eye on their agenda, with a hope that the real liberals take control and save “liberalism” from becoming a bad word for good.

http://www.opindia.com/2017/07/thre...seudo-liberal-an-easy-guide-to-identify-them/

BTW I am not a closeted Sanghi. I am open about it that I support the BJP and Narendra Modi and will work hard to defeat the designs of Pseudo Seculars and Psuecdo Liberals

We made a mistake in 2004 but will not repeat it in 2019. Did you see that these days Modi does not say 2019 he directly says 2022 because he is confident about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

Soumitra said:


> BTW I am not a closeted Sanghi. I am open about it that I support the BJP and Narendra Modi and will work hard to defeat the designs of Pseudo Seculars and Psuecdo Liberals



For the Hindu genocide gang, every Hindu is a Sanghi and we deserve only 2 things.
One, convert us
Second, if conversion not possible, we deserve to die for being Hindu.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...lo-from-thieves-shot/articleshow/59406902.cms

Another Hindu brutally killed by Muslim Cow smugglers yesterday. Where are the liberals? Where are the protests? If BJP has any shame they should take this poor Hindu's dead body to Sonia Begum's house and protest. She is responsible for all Hindus deaths in India.

This happened day before yesterday.

A gang of Muslims killed Hindu farmer while trying to steal his buffalos.

*THEY WILL NEVER COMMENT ON THIS.*

We Hindus know if we are not united, we will meet the same fate as Kashmiri Hindus. Our eyes are open and the so called liberals are the forefront of this Hindu genocide.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881523766236372992
These mullas thought it was Kashmir.

The Assam govt showed them their right place. I love Assam people. They are showing these scum their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881494004931493889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881489675470360576

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881048506156187650
> See more
> http://toptweets.in/2017/07/01/top-...awesome-tweets-on-gst-goods-and-services-tax/


That twitter handler is NDA supporter,If you can't understand Sarcasm.........................


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> That twitter handler is NDA supporter,If you can't understand Sarcasm.........................



The post itself was sarcasm, to reflect the mental bearings of Indian intellectuals and their bankruptcy.

My personal fav..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880876350990467072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

While our Liberal is closing it's eyes to plight of Hindus, the foreign media are picking up on this continuous Jihad.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881754801729568768


----------



## Infinity

http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...sked-nammametrohindibeda-gains-momentum-64543

Hindi words were masked at two stations, based on a tip-off that pro-Kannada groups were set to stage a protest.

July 03, 2017 - 08:56






×


As the #NammaMetroHindiBeda campaign gained steam over the last couple of days, even forcing Karnataka Chief Minister to condemn the use of Hindi signage boards in the metro station, the officials have now masked the signboards at two stations. 

The Hindu reports that the Hindi signage boards have been masked in Kempagowda interchange metro station and Chickpete station, after the police got a tip-off that pro-Kannada groups were set to stage a protest.

The move, say reports, was to prevent the protestors from entering the stations and vandalising the property. 

“In order to prevent any untoward incident, the police reportedly advised Bangalore Metro Rail Corporation Ltd. (BMRCL) officials to do away with Hindi signboards,” sources told the newspaper.

The BMRCL had also requested the Karnataka police and Karnataka Industrial Security Force (KISF) to provide security, following which, they were deployed at both the stations. 

The #NammaMetroHindiBeda campaign kickstarted soon after the Green Line was inaugurated earlier in June. With most signage boards in Kannada, English and Hindi, a social media campaign began questioning the need to use Hindi. 

CM Siddaramaiah had recently said that the state will lodge a protest with the Centre regarding this. 

"The Karnataka government will not tolerate imposition of Hindi. Hindi is being used in Metro rail citing the three-language formula. Metro is not a central government project. The major funding is by the state government," Siddaramaiah said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881142483928858625


----------



## Infinity

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Infinity said:


> http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...sked-nammametrohindibeda-gains-momentum-64543
> 
> Hindi words were masked at two stations, based on a tip-off that pro-Kannada groups were set to stage a protest.
> 
> July 03, 2017 - 08:56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ×
> 
> 
> As the #NammaMetroHindiBeda campaign gained steam over the last couple of days, even forcing Karnataka Chief Minister to condemn the use of Hindi signage boards in the metro station, the officials have now masked the signboards at two stations.
> 
> The Hindu reports that the Hindi signage boards have been masked in Kempagowda interchange metro station and Chickpete station, after the police got a tip-off that pro-Kannada groups were set to stage a protest.
> 
> The move, say reports, was to prevent the protestors from entering the stations and vandalising the property.
> 
> “In order to prevent any untoward incident, the police reportedly advised Bangalore Metro Rail Corporation Ltd. (BMRCL) officials to do away with Hindi signboards,” sources told the newspaper.
> 
> The BMRCL had also requested the Karnataka police and Karnataka Industrial Security Force (KISF) to provide security, following which, they were deployed at both the stations.
> 
> The #NammaMetroHindiBeda campaign kickstarted soon after the Green Line was inaugurated earlier in June. With most signage boards in Kannada, English and Hindi, a social media campaign began questioning the need to use Hindi.
> 
> CM Siddaramaiah had recently said that the state will lodge a protest with the Centre regarding this.
> 
> "The Karnataka government will not tolerate imposition of Hindi. Hindi is being used in Metro rail citing the three-language formula. Metro is not a central government project. The major funding is by the state government," Siddaramaiah said.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881142483928858625



I dont see how does three language sign board categorises as hindi imposition

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gadkari

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> I dont see how does three language sign board categorises as hindi imposition



 ...............  ............  

Why are you bringing "Logic" into this "debate" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817642280955904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817643413520384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817644445310976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817645460242434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817646433357824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817647431548929https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/881817648366895105
https://twitter.com/CarDroidusMax/status/881817649306419200


----------



## Infinity

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817648366895105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817649306419200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817650338250752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817651558752258

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817652489969666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817653404344321


----------



## Infinity

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881817654293479424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881830930419261441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881831910783295488


----------



## ranjeet

@The_Showstopper 
I heard Owaisi junior ran away from his stable and running loose again?


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1520653577997527

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

takeiteasy said:


> View attachment 408141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1520653577997527



See how eloquently these terrorists support the killing of Hindus!

http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-others/tension-in-kerala-village-as-school-serves-pork/

Here is an excellent examples of tolerance of Muslims where they have numbers, i.e in kerala. They are already screwing Christians and bending them to their will.

The Jihadi sympathizers will pretend this has not happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

http://postcard.news/kerala-school-...ndus-sentiments-can-hurt-chopping-cow-public/

Will the party & people who cut a cow and paraded it's head, please cut a pig and parade it's head, offering the meat to muslims - Any Kerala commie here with b@lls to do it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

salimpheku said:


> See how eloquently these terrorists support the killing of Hindus!
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-others/tension-in-kerala-village-as-school-serves-pork/
> 
> Here is an excellent examples of tolerance of Muslims where they have numbers, i.e in kerala. They are already screwing Christians and bending them to their will.
> 
> The Jihadi sympathizers will pretend this has not happened.



Only "takeiteasy" and "infinity" are Christians and not muslims  

Not communists, but hard core christians. 

Now what do you think ?


----------



## salimpheku

http://www.opindia.com/2017/07/thre...seudo-liberal-an-easy-guide-to-identify-them/

Indian liberals have been actively at play in the mainstreams of politics, media and art for decades since independence. Their character, shaped by the aristocratic foothold they enjoyed over the years, has changed considerably and thus the meaning of “liberalism” in India is no longer what a textbook might tell you.

With the rise of the social media, they faced some resistance, but they soon discovered how to “game” this platform as well. From selective “blue ticks” (in the beginning on Twitter) to using their foothold in mainstream media to promote “favourable” social media handles, such as selected stand-up comedians, they know the art of keeping hold on narrative and perception.

This unchallenged power has given rise to an army of the pseudo-liberal talking heads and their cheerleaders. It is not easy to speak against them, but it is easy to identify them.

Let us see how you can recognize them in the crowd with some special characteristics they possess.

Note_: If you are reading this and have ever been name-called as an anti-national/sickular or even an Aaptard, please oblige this piece of work with patience and perspective._

Common symptoms of an Indian pseudo-liberal:

*DISGUISE*
The Indian liberal masquerades under the hood of being “neutral”. Well, in a country whose major political opposition figures are reduced to theatrical caricatures like Rahul Gandhi and Arvind Kejriwal, what else can one afford to do?

Secondly, it is easy appear neutral if you love Red colour and all the choices you have are shades of Red.

But this neutrality is a mask. More often than not, the receivers of their outrage are extremist elements of only one religious ideology. And more often than not, the receivers of their outrage or contempt are gaffes of only one political party.

When pointed out this lack of neutrality, they usually dismiss your critics as “whataboutery”, but when suffering from rare pangs of honesty, they may justify their bias by saying that the incumbent government deserves more outrage because they are in power.

But somehow this theory fails to see that Trinamool Congress (TMC) is in power in West Bengal, Left Democratic Front (LDF) is in power in Kerala, Aam Aadmi Party (AAP) is in power in Delhi, and so on and so forth. There have been communal riots in TMC’s West Bengal, ideologically motivated daylight murders in LDF’s Kerala and an agriculture crisis in AIADMK’s Tamil Nadu in the recent past.

Try to recollect the outrage, contempt, or activism you saw from the so-called Indian liberals over such issues and against the people in power. You get the disguise?

*DISENCHANTMENT*
They’re not happy.

Yes exactly. They are never happy.

They will share/rant endlessly about the issues with the current state of affairs, the ones which have been long withstanding, the ones which can’t be solved overnight, but somehow they know that there is only one reason why these problems exist – presence of people who are not like them.

Mind you that they won’t provide a practical alternate solution to the issue at hand. The only solution they have is to protest against and demonize “the other” – the not so enlightened who are not like them.

For example, if you spot a social media post offering practical alternatives without hyper ventilating, you can safely assume that the person is not your typical “liberal”. It’ll be a rarity to spot even a few approving articles or social media posts with constructive argument/opinion directed towards the policies or problems.

They’re just here to outrage. Just outrage, call names and have a hearty laugh (while being deeply distressed about problems).

After all, who wants to get into “serious” stuff after you spot a nice rib-tickling troll on cow vigilantism and rising “Hindu terror”?

*DENIAL*
Many of such liberals had threatened to leave India if Narendra Modi became the Prime Minister. They did not want to live in a “Hindu India”. And they are not living in one, they are living in denial.

They deny that people like Narendra Modi or Yogi Adityanath can represent the people of India, despite winning huge mandates.

They deny that there is extremism among Muslims in India, or that Kashmir issue is about Islamic extremism.

They deny that they themselves are intolerant bunch who are not open to dissenting views, and who would trample of the freedom of expression of dissenters on the first possible opportunity. Labeling someone “troll” and “bigot” to silence them is just one of the tools they employ. They have tried to take away jobs of those who disagree, and they give intellectual cover to those who kill in Kannur and Dantewada.

They deny that they can ever be wrong.

*CONCLUSION*
We, as a country of more than five thousand years of culture of assimilation and mutual respect, are strong enough to tolerate the conveniently twisted pseudo-liberal views, which doesn’t allow assimilation or respect for the tradition.

However, this tolerance will be ill conceived if the “liberals” go on an unjustified tirade with a vile agenda, similar to the one which broke our country into pieces several decades ago.

cTherefore we must identify the pseudo-liberals and keep an eye on their agenda, with a hope that the real liberals take control and save “liberalism” from becoming a bad word for good.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> @The_Showstopper
> I heard Owaisi junior ran away from his stable and running loose again?


Ab kya kardiya isne


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Ab kya kardiya isne


He is asking Muslims of all sects to vote in the name of Islam and give his party 50 seats in Lok Sabha.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> He is asking Muslims of all sects to vote in the name of Islam and give his party 50 seats in Lok Sabha.


Arey bhayyaji, isme naya kya hai? woh toh hamesha se aisa hee kuch bolte aaraha hai na...


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Arey bhayyaji, isme naya kya hai? woh toh hamesha se aisa hee kuch bolte aaraha hai na...


Usko bolo thoda control rakhe, secular folks ki neend haram ho jayegi.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Usko bolo thoda control rakhe, secular folks ki neend haram ho jayegi.


tumhee bollo bhai, tumlogon ki acchi khaasi banti hai

waise pata nahi Sanghiyon ko kya huva, kuch nahi mila toh yehi pakad liya


----------



## Mujraparty

*Fearing trouble, J-K govt bought video of Dy SP Pandith’s lynching, destroyed it*

The lynching of Jammu and Kashmir deputy superintendent of police, Mohammed Ayub Pandith,* was captured on a video which was so violent that the state government bought and destroyed it for fear of public *repercussions, a top state official told HT.

*“He was stripped naked and violently pummelled. His arms and legs were bent and broken just as someone breaks a sugarcane before eating it,’’ said the top official who saw the video of Pandith’s lynching.*

no outrage only coverup ...!!! 

@The_Showstopper 

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...estroyed-it/story-gYVPU6sZV3aIAqEjthHN8O.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> tumhee bollo bhai, tumlogon ki acchi khaasi banti hai
> 
> waise pata nahi Sanghiyon ko kya huva, kuch nahi mila toh yehi pakad liya


Ab bhai itne dino mein bahar nikaloge is namune ko to thoda bahut importance dena banta hai.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Ab bhai itne dino mein bahar nikaloge is namune ko to thoda bahut importance dena banta hai.


Sahin hai... warna Sanghiyon ke oxygen maatra me kami hojaayegi jo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

salimpheku said:


> http://postcard.news/kerala-school-...ndus-sentiments-can-hurt-chopping-cow-public/
> 
> Will the party & people who cut a cow and paraded it's head, please cut a pig and parade it's head, offering the meat to muslims - Any Kerala commie here with b@lls to do it?


https://www.altnews.in/postcard-news-mass-producing-fake-news/


----------



## ranjeet

Infinity said:


> https://www.altnews.in/postcard-news-mass-producing-fake-news/


Did they also do a story on Church attacks in delhi?


----------



## Infinity

salimpheku said:


> See how eloquently these terrorists support the killing of Hindus!
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-others/tension-in-kerala-village-as-school-serves-pork/
> 
> Here is an excellent examples of tolerance of Muslims where they have numbers, i.e in kerala. They are already screwing Christians and bending them to their will.
> 
> The Jihadi sympathizers will pretend this has not happened.


Call a Spade a Spade............
If they serve pork in a school, that to in holy month of Ramadan with 40 % Muslim population is highly condemn able.......... 
Like in Cowbelt they didn't lynch anybody raised their valid protest

*CPM worker attacked in Kerala*
*Kannur*: A CPM worker, Suresh Babu, was attacked on Monday by a group of roughly ten people in Kerala's Kannur district. Babu sustained severe injuries after being allegedly attacked with a sword. The CPM alleged that RSS-BJP workers were behind the attack
http://www.news18.com/news/india/cp...-of-masked-men-in-keralas-kannur-1450663.html
Suresh Babu is a Hindu .............
RSS stop attacking & killing Hindus in Kerala..........


----------



## Mujraparty

^^^^

valid protest he says ...



> The mob blocked the road for three hours, damaged school furniture and assaulted two teachers.


is guess this is the new normal in kerala ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

Infinity said:


> Call a Spade a Spade............
> If they serve pork in a school, that to in holy month of Ramadan *with 40 % Muslim population* is highly condemn able..........
> .



But Holding Beef Festival in a 80% Hindu country is not "condemn able"  ............. how funny to see you call " a spade a spade". Irony just died a thousand deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Infinity

Gadkari said:


> But Holding Beef Festival in a 80% Hindu country is not "condemn able"  ............. how funny to see you call " a spade a spade". Irony just died a thousand deaths.


Beef is Malayalis desire............
and more than 80% Malayalis consume beef.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

Infinity said:


> Beef is Malayalis desire............
> and more than 80% Malayalis consume beef.........



Pork is Malayali's desire too ....... so why drag "Ramzan" into it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> Call a Spade a Spade............
> If they serve pork in a school, that to in holy month of Ramadan with 40 % Muslim population is highly condemn able..........
> Like in Cowbelt they didn't lynch anybody raised their valid protest
> 
> *CPM worker attacked in Kerala*
> *Kannur*: A CPM worker, Suresh Babu, was attacked on Monday by a group of roughly ten people in Kerala's Kannur district. Babu sustained severe injuries after being allegedly attacked with a sword. The CPM alleged that RSS-BJP workers were behind the attack
> http://www.news18.com/news/india/cp...-of-masked-men-in-keralas-kannur-1450663.html
> Suresh Babu is a Hindu .............
> RSS stop attacking & killing Hindus in Kerala..........



Oh, because it's Ramzan so Christians should stop eating pork not to offend Muslims.
Does anyone else find this guys perverted logic duplicitous? Especially considering his thoughts on beef?



Infinity said:


> Beef is Malayalis desire............
> and more than 80% Malayalis consume beef.........



LOL..Official Kerala state figures has only 25% of kerala people eating beef.
Stop lying through your bottom.

More than 50% eat pork though.

Wonder where the freedom to eat what you want has gone when Muslims attacked you?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Infinity

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882122874626101248


salimpheku said:


> Oh, because it's Ramzan so Christians should stop eating pork not to offend Muslims.
> Does anyone else find this guys perverted logic duplicitous? Especially considering his thoughts on beef?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..Official Kerala state figures has only 25% of kerala people eating beef.
> Stop lying through your bottom.
> 
> More than 50% eat pork though.
> 
> Wonder where the freedom to eat what you want has gone when Muslims attacked you?


In Kerala has 18 % Christian & 27 % Muslims total 45%
If all of them consume beef means that crosses 45%
http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...fed-up-kerala-hits-a-record-high-1589515.html

Figures with the Kerala Animal Husbandry Department say meat consumption in the state stood at 2.46 lakh tonne (1.46 lakh tonne of cow and ox meat and 1.10 lakh tonne of buffalo meat) in 2015-16. Directorate of Animal Husbandry director N N Sasi said actual meat consumption in the state during the last fiscal was over 4 lakh MT.



Gadkari said:


> Pork is Malayali's desire too ....... so why drag "Ramzan" into it ?


I prefer Beef over Pork...........
I eat both.................
http://blogs.economictimes.indiatimes.com/Polibelly/why-malayalis-dont-mix-beef-and-belief/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882161141073432576
*महाराष्ट्र में चलती बस में भाजपा नेता ने बनाए शारीरिक संबंध, वीडियो VIRAL*
http://www.punjabkesari.in/national/news/maharashtra-bjp-leader-video-viral-641483


----------



## Gadkari

salimpheku said:


> Oh, because it's Ramzan so Christians should stop eating pork not to offend Muslims.
> Does anyone else find this guys perverted logic duplicitous? Especially considering his thoughts on beef?
> 
> LOL..Official Kerala state figures has only 25% of kerala people eating beef.
> Stop lying through your bottom.
> 
> More than 50% eat pork though.
> 
> Wonder where the freedom to eat what you want has gone when Muslims attacked you?



Religious Bigots like him do not go by Logic


----------



## salimpheku

A 17 year old Hindu boy exercised his Freedom of expression.
Muslims of Bengal did not like it & destroyed Hindu homes, Hindu temples, attacked Hindus and our Sadhus.

Where are the seculars who cried NotInMyName?

Attacks on Hindus by muslims don't get your attention.

Where are the Indian liberals who post 'Aazadi' here? Any comments on the open genocide of Hindus in Bengal?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882074173018910720
These muslims have not even spared dead body of Hindu!
Does Hindu life matter anymore in Bengal?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882182413094408192
Jihadi Mamta destroying Hindus in Bengal.
#HinduLivesMatter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

* Narendra Modi gifts two sets of relics from Kerala to Netanyahu *


PTI 
Jerusalem, July 05, 2017 10:00 IST
Updated: July 05, 2017 10:32 IST





Prime Minister Narendra Modi presented Isreali Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu with replicas of 2 sets of relics from Kerala that are regarded as key artefacts in the long Jewish history in India. Photo courtesy: @PMOIndia 

more-in
Prime Minister Narendra Modi
Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Tuesday night gifted his Israeli counterpart Benjamin Netanyahu replicas of two sets of relics from Kerala, regarded as key artefacts of the long Jewish history in India.

They comprise two different sets of copper plates that are believed to have been inscribed in 9-10th Century, the PMO tweeted.

The first set of copper plates is a cherished relic for the Cochin Jews in India. It is regarded as a charter describing the grant of hereditary royal privileges and prerogatives by the Hindu King, Cheraman Perumal (often identified as Bhaskara Ravi Varma) to the Jewish leader Joseph Rabban.

According to traditional Jewish accounts, Joseph Rabban was later crowned as the Prince of Shingli, a place in or equated with Cranganore.

Cranganore is where Jews enjoyed religious and cultural autonomy for centuries, before they moved to Cochin and other places in Malabar.

Local Jews once placed in each coffin a handful of earth from Shingli/Cranganore that was remembered as a holy place and a “second Jerusalem.”

The replica of these plates was made possible with the cooperation of the Paradesi Synagogue in Mattancherry, Kochi.





* Prime Minister Narendra Modi presented Isreali Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu with replicas of 2 sets of relics from Kerala that are regarded as key artefacts in the long Jewish history in India. Photo courtesy: @PMOIndia *

The second set of copper plates is believed to be the earliest documentation of the history of Jewish trade with India.

These plates describe the grant of land and tax privileges by the local Hindu ruler to a church. And oversight of trade in Kollam to West Asian and Indian trading associations.

West Asian association included Muslims, Christians, Zoroastrians, as also a group of Jews, who signed in Judeo- Persian and possibly also in Arabic and Pahlavi (Middle Persian).

The plates bear their signatures that appear to have been cut into the plates by a local workman unfamiliar with the script, the PMO tweeted.

The replica of these plates was made possible with the cooperation of Malankara Mar Thoma Syrian Church in Thiruvalla, Kerala.


----------



## salimpheku

I can't believe it took Modi as PM to visit Israel, who have stood by us for so long.

I fail to understand why India must support Palestine cause?!! Have these muslim fanatics supported India in Kashmir? Why are we giving free lunches to them by supporting them over Israel which always supported us!!

Modi should say openly we Indians support Israel and not Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

Hindus being attached by Muslims in Bengal, their houses being burned over some post on Facebook. Now all so-called seculars and Muslims will go and hide below some rock. #NotInMyName 

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...-on-a-holy-site-here-is-what-happened/749047/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882288062352343044
Hindu temples attacked but Hindus should keep quiet
BUT
Muslims will destroy Hindu temples because 16 year old child expressed his freedom.

what a travesty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

salimpheku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882288062352343044
> Hindu temples attacked but Hindus should keep quiet
> BUT
> Muslims will destroy Hindu temples because 16 year old child expressed his freedom.
> 
> what a travesty.



Look at the news channels, little or no coverage. Now compare it with coverage that some Muslim cattle smuggler getting thrashed somewhere gets. Indian Media is probably the worst in the world, they can sell their mothers for money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariVamsha

Jai Ho CONgress  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882471446357753857


Fireurimagination said:


> Hindus being attached by Muslims in Bengal, their houses being burned over some post on Facebook. Now all so-called seculars and Muslims will go and hide below some rock. #NotInMyName
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...-on-a-holy-site-here-is-what-happened/749047/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882279792493551616


salimpheku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882288062352343044
> Hindu temples attacked but Hindus should keep quiet
> BUT
> Muslims will destroy Hindu temples because 16 year old child expressed his freedom.
> 
> what a travesty.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882444529051197442


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882471719428120577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/8


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882620295751716864


----------



## 911

HariVamsha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882444529051197442


Yuck! Send these filthy cockroaches back in their gutters.



Fireurimagination said:


> Look at the news channels, little or no coverage. Now compare it with coverage that some Muslim cattle smuggler getting thrashed somewhere gets. Indian Media is probably the worst in the world, they can sell their mothers for money.


Libtards are silent. No FoE for the 16yo boy .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Infinity said:


> If they serve pork in a school, that to in holy month of Ramadan with 40 % Muslim population is highly condemn able


Not at all.

They can politely refuse.

Or they may try it and taste it once. Pretty sure if 'their God' is 'Merciful', nothing will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not at all.
> 
> They can politely refuse.
> 
> Or they may try it and taste it once. Pretty sure if 'their God' is 'Merciful', nothing will happen.



Ever Known Muslims to be polite? 

They have mastered the art of being violently offended & turn around to play the victim/minority card.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariVamsha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882570932023287808
Egg on the face of Haters  

Courts find Asharam Bapu not guilty of charges. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882069214076346368
CONgress GIFT to India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariVamsha

Fate of Hindu saints in "Hindu India"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

HariVamsha said:


> Fate of Hindu saints in "Hindu India"




Hindus have no rights in India buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariVamsha

salimpheku said:


> Hindus have no rights in India buddy.



Bail denied to 79 year old Hindu saint who has been cleared by the courts.

While the SC grants Bail to two Italian marines who has admitted to shooting unarmed Indians dead 

"Justice" in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

HariVamsha said:


> CONgress GIFT to India


 Brasil imported Desi cow breeds 200 year ago 


*Why the Ban on Cow Slaughter is not Just Anti-Farmer but Anti-Cow as Well*
By Sagari R. Ramdas on 27/10/2015 

*Depleting grazing lands, the disappearing role for indigenous cattle breeds in agriculture production as providers of milk, energy, manure and beef, coupled with a ban on cattle slaughter have led to plummeting cattle populations*



A cow in Tamil Nadu walks past a sign on the wall that says ‘No Bills’. Credit: Prabhu B. Doss/Flickr CC BY-NC-ND 2.0

The recent killings of Mohammad Akhlaq, Noman and Zahid Ahmad Bhatt on the claim that they were slaughtering cows is not only an attack on the right to life, livelihood and diverse food cultures but an assault on the entire agrarian economy.

The cynical fetishisation of cows by Hindutva politicians is not only profoundly anti-farmer but, paradoxically, also anti-cow.

What these bigots fail to realise is that the cow will survive only if there are pro-active measures to support multiple-produce based cattle production systems, where animals have economic roles. The system must produce a combination of milk, beef, draught work, manure and hide, as has been the case in the rain-fed food farming agriculture systems of the sub-continent over the centuries.

In meat production systems – whether meat from cattle, buffaloes, sheep, goat, pigs or poultry – it is the female which is reared carefully in large numbers to reproduce future generations, and the male that goes to slaughter. It is only the sick, old, infertile and non-lactating female that is sold for slaughter. In every society where beef consumption is not politicised, farmers known that eating the female bovine as a primary source of meat will compromise future production, and hence they are rarely consumed.

On the other hand, the destiny of a male bovine is clear: it will either become a work animal (bullock), a breeding bull, or be sold for meat – which is the fate of the vast majority. In the end, the male bovine will reach a slaughterhouse. Villages earlier had a system of having one community breeding bull which roamed around servicing village cows that came to heat. Typically, 70% of a cattle herd or sheep/goat flock is female breeding stock; the rest comprises a couple of breeding males, and young male and female offspring.

*Indian cows do better in Brazil than India*

Today, rural indigenous cows are a rarity in India and community breeding bulls are history. Farmers no longer want to rear cattle, particularly cows. This trend is validated by an analysis of India’s livestock census: Between 2003 and 2012, the annual growth of young female bovines – a key indicator of future growth trends of animal populations – on a compound annual growth rate basis declined from 1. 51% to 0.94% in indigenous cattle and from 8.08% to 5.05% in crossbred cattle. On the other hand, it increased from 2.12% to 3.13% in young female buffaloes.

Whilst India’s population of fine indigenous cattle breeds keeps decreasing year by year, Brazil’s cattle populations of Ongole, Kankrej and Gir breeds – imported from the Indian sub-continent nearly 200 years ago – keep increasing. We have laws to ‘protect’ cows, ban cow slaughter and ban the consumption of beef: the whole of the North-East, Kerala and West Bengal have no restrictions on cattle slaughter, nine states allow all cattle slaughter except cows, and the rest have a ban on all cattle slaughter. In Brazil, on the other hand, beef-based cattle production systems are the driving force behind its flourishing indigenous Indian cattle breed populations.

Between 1997 and 2012, according to the government’s successive livestock censuses, India’s _indigenous_ cattle population declined by over 15% from 178 million to 151 million, less than what we began with at the time of independence (155 million), when all cattle were indigenous breeds. Fifty years of sustained white revolution policy interventions to enhance milk production have actively advocated and financed replacement of indigenous cattle with high yielding breeds. Cross breeds like Jersey and Holstein Friesan now comprise some 21% of India’s cattle population. But even India’s _total_ cattle population, including crossbreds has increased by a mere 23% (from 1951 to 2012) and stands at 190 million.




Indicene cattle in Brazil. Credit: Eduardo Amorim/Flickr CC BY-NC-ND 2.0

In stark contrast, Brazil’s cattle population – comprising 80% pure Indian cattle breeds (Indicine) or Indian cattle breed crossed cattle – grew by 74% from 56 million in 1965 to 214 million today. The Gir, which is the favoured dairy breed, comprises 10% of Brazil’s cattle population. The Ongole (or Nellore), which is the mainstay of beef production, makes up most of Brazil’s cattle population.The Ongole of India, however, is a threatened breed in its own homeland.

While Brazil continues to have acres of lands for their cattle to graze, here in India we have successfully done away with common grazing lands where animals can be put to pasture. In the land of the Ongole, pre-2014 united Andhra Pradesh, permanent pastures and grazing lands declined by 78% from 1.17 million hectares in 1955-56 to 0.56 million hectares in 2009-10. The rate of decline was much faster in the post economic liberalisation decades of 1990-2010 – a time of aggressive industrial growth and Hindutva influence.[1]

*As bullocks are displaced, less cows are reared*

In today’s India, cattle have been displaced from their productive role in agricultural livelihoods: tractors have replaced bullocks/draught animals that were used to plough, thresh, and anchor rural transportation. India’s population of work cattle or bullocks declined by 28% between 1997 and 2012. This has been the result of economic policies that have strived to industrialise, and “green” and “white” revolutionise our agriculture and livestock production.

Chemical fertilisers have replaced manure. A shift from diverse food cropping systems of cultivation to mono-cropped production of commodity crops like cotton, sugarcane, and tobacco, or palm oil has depleted crop residues as a rich fodder source, and made bullock ploughing virtually redundant. The bullock is no longer needed to extract oil from oil seeds (in any case we now import 60% of our edible oil and even poor oil millers have closed shop), extract juice from sugarcane, pull water out of wells or be the main mode of rural transportation.

Hence why should farmers keep indigenous bullocks? Or rear indigenous cows for that matter, which produce bullocks? Once animals stop having an economic value, they stop being reared. Simple.

*Lessons from a growing buffalo population*




Buffaloes in water. Credit: matsography/Flickr CC BY-NC-ND 2.0

Contrast the sorry state of India’s cattle with its thriving buffalo population. Our buffalo population has grown by 21% since 1997. Why? Very simple: buffaloes anchor milk and beef production in India. We are the 2nd largest exporters of buffalo beef  in the world, with an annual export of nearly 2.4 million tons. Bovine meat contributes nearly 60% of total Indian meat production, as against small ruminants (15%), pigs (10%) and poultry (12%). Buffaloes survive well on limited, coarse, less nutritious crop residues, whilst cattle need more green fodder and green grass. This is evidence itself that given all other conducive input factors for the animal to be reared (primarily feed, fodder, water, ecological adaptability, knowledge, labour, health care and a remunerative livelihood), allowing the slaughter of an animal actually drives its numbers up. The same holds true for goat and sheep. Between 1997 and 2012, the sheep population increased overall by 13%, and goats by 10%, despite a 33-38% slaughter rate.

In short, the secret to flourishing animal populations appears to be meat consumption.

The highly industrialised beef producing nations of the world – the United States, Australia and New Zealand – produce beef by replacing large acres of land where food could be grown to feed human beings, with animal feed. Regrettably, in Latin America, large beef corporations are steadily converting huge tracts of natural prime Amazonian forests, home to indigenous peoples, into grazing lands: in short these systems are unsustainable, contributing hugely to carbon emissions.

India’s beef production on the other hand, is one of the most sustainable and least ecologically damaging in the world. Beef is a by-product of buffalo rearing livelihood practices, and not its primary objective, which continue to be milk and milk products. Whilst male buffaloes end up in the slaughter houses, farmers also sell their infertile, old, diseased and non-lactating females. Our animals are not fed on predominantly grain-based concentrate diets, but on crop-residues, and natural vegetation.

*Allow slaughter to save the indigenous cow*

Threats to impose a nationwide ban on beef consumption and cattle slaughter also ignore the close relationship between those who eat beef and those who look after cattle. In India, cattle have always been relished and their meat is a critical source of nutrition for various communities – including Adivasis, Dalits, Christians, Muslims and several other castes (many of whom are too scared to admit they eat beef).

A Dalit social activist asserts: “The Brahmins and other _agraha_ (upper) castes who are cow worshippers have never in their lives ever grazed the animal, fed it, cleaned its dung or buried its carcass. For all that they have used our labour: we graze, we feed, we clean the sheds and dung, we bury the carcass, and we eat beef.”

“The so-called upper castes visit our hamlets in search of beef, and are scared to publically acknowledge their beef eating practices”, says an adivasi community leader from Telangana. “This year, Hindu families hired cows from us for the Godavari Pushkaralu, because there are no cows left in caste rural Indian villages, where people worship cows and shun beef! We adivasis, on the other hand, eat beef, plough our fields with cattle, and farm with cattle manure; therefore we continue to own cows and cattle herds!”

In this land of the holy cow, depleting grazing resources of common lands and forests, disappearing roles for indigenous cattle breeds in agriculture production as providers of milk, energy, manure and beef, policies to replace indigenous breeds with crossbreds, coupled with a ban on slaughter of cattle in several parts of India, have led to plummeting cattle populations and the cow fast becoming a creature of the past.

There is only one conclusion to be drawn. If you really want to protect the cow, do not ban beef, cattle slaughter and the ecological culture that sustains the bovine economy.


----------



## HariVamsha

Infinity said:


> Brasil imported Desi cow breeds 200 year ago
> 
> 
> *Why the Ban on Cow Slaughter is not Just Anti-Farmer but Anti-Cow as Well*
> By Sagari R. Ramdas on 27/10/2015
> 
> *Depleting grazing lands, the disappearing role for indigenous cattle breeds in agriculture production as providers of milk, energy, manure and beef, coupled with a ban on cattle slaughter have led to plummeting cattle populations*
> 
> 
> 
> A cow in Tamil Nadu walks past a sign on the wall that says ‘No Bills’. Credit: Prabhu B. Doss/Flickr CC BY-NC-ND 2.0
> 
> The recent killings of Mohammad Akhlaq, Noman and Zahid Ahmad Bhatt on the claim that they were slaughtering cows is not only an attack on the right to life, livelihood and diverse food cultures but an assault on the entire agrarian economy.
> 
> The cynical fetishisation of cows by Hindutva politicians is not only profoundly anti-farmer but, paradoxically, also anti-cow.
> 
> What these bigots fail to realise is that the cow will survive only if there are pro-active measures to support multiple-produce based cattle production systems, where animals have economic roles. The system must produce a combination of milk, beef, draught work, manure and hide, as has been the case in the rain-fed food farming agriculture systems of the sub-continent over the centuries.
> 
> In meat production systems – whether meat from cattle, buffaloes, sheep, goat, pigs or poultry – it is the female which is reared carefully in large numbers to reproduce future generations, and the male that goes to slaughter. It is only the sick, old, infertile and non-lactating female that is sold for slaughter. In every society where beef consumption is not politicised, farmers known that eating the female bovine as a primary source of meat will compromise future production, and hence they are rarely consumed.
> 
> On the other hand, the destiny of a male bovine is clear: it will either become a work animal (bullock), a breeding bull, or be sold for meat – which is the fate of the vast majority. In the end, the male bovine will reach a slaughterhouse. Villages earlier had a system of having one community breeding bull which roamed around servicing village cows that came to heat. Typically, 70% of a cattle herd or sheep/goat flock is female breeding stock; the rest comprises a couple of breeding males, and young male and female offspring.
> 
> *Indian cows do better in Brazil than India*
> 
> Today, rural indigenous cows are a rarity in India and community breeding bulls are history. Farmers no longer want to rear cattle, particularly cows. This trend is validated by an analysis of India’s livestock census: Between 2003 and 2012, the annual growth of young female bovines – a key indicator of future growth trends of animal populations – on a compound annual growth rate basis declined from 1. 51% to 0.94% in indigenous cattle and from 8.08% to 5.05% in crossbred cattle. On the other hand, it increased from 2.12% to 3.13% in young female buffaloes.
> 
> Whilst India’s population of fine indigenous cattle breeds keeps decreasing year by year, Brazil’s cattle populations of Ongole, Kankrej and Gir breeds – imported from the Indian sub-continent nearly 200 years ago – keep increasing. We have laws to ‘protect’ cows, ban cow slaughter and ban the consumption of beef: the whole of the North-East, Kerala and West Bengal have no restrictions on cattle slaughter, nine states allow all cattle slaughter except cows, and the rest have a ban on all cattle slaughter. In Brazil, on the other hand, beef-based cattle production systems are the driving force behind its flourishing indigenous Indian cattle breed populations.
> 
> Between 1997 and 2012, according to the government’s successive livestock censuses, India’s _indigenous_ cattle population declined by over 15% from 178 million to 151 million, less than what we began with at the time of independence (155 million), when all cattle were indigenous breeds. Fifty years of sustained white revolution policy interventions to enhance milk production have actively advocated and financed replacement of indigenous cattle with high yielding breeds. Cross breeds like Jersey and Holstein Friesan now comprise some 21% of India’s cattle population. But even India’s _total_ cattle population, including crossbreds has increased by a mere 23% (from 1951 to 2012) and stands at 190 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indicene cattle in Brazil. Credit: Eduardo Amorim/Flickr CC BY-NC-ND 2.0
> 
> In stark contrast, Brazil’s cattle population – comprising 80% pure Indian cattle breeds (Indicine) or Indian cattle breed crossed cattle – grew by 74% from 56 million in 1965 to 214 million today. The Gir, which is the favoured dairy breed, comprises 10% of Brazil’s cattle population. The Ongole (or Nellore), which is the mainstay of beef production, makes up most of Brazil’s cattle population.The Ongole of India, however, is a threatened breed in its own homeland.
> 
> While Brazil continues to have acres of lands for their cattle to graze, here in India we have successfully done away with common grazing lands where animals can be put to pasture. In the land of the Ongole, pre-2014 united Andhra Pradesh, permanent pastures and grazing lands declined by 78% from 1.17 million hectares in 1955-56 to 0.56 million hectares in 2009-10. The rate of decline was much faster in the post economic liberalisation decades of 1990-2010 – a time of aggressive industrial growth and Hindutva influence.[1]
> 
> *As bullocks are displaced, less cows are reared*
> 
> In today’s India, cattle have been displaced from their productive role in agricultural livelihoods: tractors have replaced bullocks/draught animals that were used to plough, thresh, and anchor rural transportation. India’s population of work cattle or bullocks declined by 28% between 1997 and 2012. This has been the result of economic policies that have strived to industrialise, and “green” and “white” revolutionise our agriculture and livestock production.
> 
> Chemical fertilisers have replaced manure. A shift from diverse food cropping systems of cultivation to mono-cropped production of commodity crops like cotton, sugarcane, and tobacco, or palm oil has depleted crop residues as a rich fodder source, and made bullock ploughing virtually redundant. The bullock is no longer needed to extract oil from oil seeds (in any case we now import 60% of our edible oil and even poor oil millers have closed shop), extract juice from sugarcane, pull water out of wells or be the main mode of rural transportation.
> 
> Hence why should farmers keep indigenous bullocks? Or rear indigenous cows for that matter, which produce bullocks? Once animals stop having an economic value, they stop being reared. Simple.
> 
> *Lessons from a growing buffalo population*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffaloes in water. Credit: matsography/Flickr CC BY-NC-ND 2.0
> 
> Contrast the sorry state of India’s cattle with its thriving buffalo population. Our buffalo population has grown by 21% since 1997. Why? Very simple: buffaloes anchor milk and beef production in India. We are the 2nd largest exporters of buffalo beef  in the world, with an annual export of nearly 2.4 million tons. Bovine meat contributes nearly 60% of total Indian meat production, as against small ruminants (15%), pigs (10%) and poultry (12%). Buffaloes survive well on limited, coarse, less nutritious crop residues, whilst cattle need more green fodder and green grass. This is evidence itself that given all other conducive input factors for the animal to be reared (primarily feed, fodder, water, ecological adaptability, knowledge, labour, health care and a remunerative livelihood), allowing the slaughter of an animal actually drives its numbers up. The same holds true for goat and sheep. Between 1997 and 2012, the sheep population increased overall by 13%, and goats by 10%, despite a 33-38% slaughter rate.
> 
> In short, the secret to flourishing animal populations appears to be meat consumption.
> 
> The highly industrialised beef producing nations of the world – the United States, Australia and New Zealand – produce beef by replacing large acres of land where food could be grown to feed human beings, with animal feed. Regrettably, in Latin America, large beef corporations are steadily converting huge tracts of natural prime Amazonian forests, home to indigenous peoples, into grazing lands: in short these systems are unsustainable, contributing hugely to carbon emissions.
> 
> India’s beef production on the other hand, is one of the most sustainable and least ecologically damaging in the world. Beef is a by-product of buffalo rearing livelihood practices, and not its primary objective, which continue to be milk and milk products. Whilst male buffaloes end up in the slaughter houses, farmers also sell their infertile, old, diseased and non-lactating females. Our animals are not fed on predominantly grain-based concentrate diets, but on crop-residues, and natural vegetation.
> 
> *Allow slaughter to save the indigenous cow*
> 
> Threats to impose a nationwide ban on beef consumption and cattle slaughter also ignore the close relationship between those who eat beef and those who look after cattle. In India, cattle have always been relished and their meat is a critical source of nutrition for various communities – including Adivasis, Dalits, Christians, Muslims and several other castes (many of whom are too scared to admit they eat beef).
> 
> A Dalit social activist asserts: “The Brahmins and other _agraha_ (upper) castes who are cow worshippers have never in their lives ever grazed the animal, fed it, cleaned its dung or buried its carcass. For all that they have used our labour: we graze, we feed, we clean the sheds and dung, we bury the carcass, and we eat beef.”
> 
> “The so-called upper castes visit our hamlets in search of beef, and are scared to publically acknowledge their beef eating practices”, says an adivasi community leader from Telangana. “This year, Hindu families hired cows from us for the Godavari Pushkaralu, because there are no cows left in caste rural Indian villages, where people worship cows and shun beef! We adivasis, on the other hand, eat beef, plough our fields with cattle, and farm with cattle manure; therefore we continue to own cows and cattle herds!”
> 
> In this land of the holy cow, depleting grazing resources of common lands and forests, disappearing roles for indigenous cattle breeds in agriculture production as providers of milk, energy, manure and beef, policies to replace indigenous breeds with crossbreds, coupled with a ban on slaughter of cattle in several parts of India, have led to plummeting cattle populations and the cow fast becoming a creature of the past.
> 
> There is only one conclusion to be drawn. If you really want to protect the cow, do not ban beef, cattle slaughter
> and the ecological culture that sustains the bovine economy.



" *There is only one conclusion to be drawn. If you really want to protect the cow, do not ban beef, cattle slaughter and the ecological culture that sustains the bovine economy. *"


By that same logic, if we want to protect women from rape, we need to legalize prostitution and whore houses  

IF we want to protect kids from drugs, make drugs legal and allow children to smoke  



Meanwhile in christian land., 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882795004586057728

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity

HariVamsha said:


> " *There is only one conclusion to be drawn. If you really want to protect the cow, do not ban beef, cattle slaughter and the ecological culture that sustains the bovine economy. *"
> 
> 
> By that same logic, if we want to protect women from rape, we need to legalize prostitution and whore houses
> 
> IF we want to protect kids from drugs, make drugs legal and allow children to smoke
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in christian land.,
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882795004586057728


No comments for Bigotry


----------



## HariVamsha

Infinity said:


> No comments for Bigotry



Are you calling *New York Times* as Bigots ?


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> *Allow slaughter to save the indigenous cow*



Kill something to save it 

perfectly secular logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## salimpheku

Infinity said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



There are many more humans living even worse than cows, in India.
Do you want similar solution for these people humans as well?

What about freedom of speech? I thought that was big for you guys.
Weren't you lot shouting 'Aazadi' 'Aazadi' for a while everywhere? Has that vanished since a Hindu exercised his freedom of speech?

Any thoughts or will you as usual cop out?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

salimpheku said:


> Ever Known Muslims to be polite?
> 
> They have mastered the art of being violently offended & turn around to play the victim/minority card.


Many people(Tasleema, Salman Rushdie, APJ Kalam, AR Rahman etc) come to mind.

Not sure they would be considered 'true Muslims' though.



Infinity said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Bad logic. There are far more number of stray dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

I don't understand what happened to humanity in this country.......




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## HariVamsha

Infinity said:


> I don't understand what happened to humanity in this country.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/




Maybe slaughtering defenseless Cows will bring back "Humanity".  ..... how about holding "beef party" ?









Karma is a Bitch .......... await your turn. It will come, have no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

HariVamsha said:


> Maybe slaughtering defenseless Cows will bring back "Humanity".  ..... how about holding "beef party" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma is a Bitch .......... await your turn. It will come, have no doubt.


 I never support what some youth congress worker have done.........
Beef is not Banned in Kerala, i am against holding beef fest to provoke .......
Why do Our PM visit all those beef eating Countries and Hug those beef eating Presidents/PM's
Why don't They lynch all those foreigners who visit India after all they too are beef eaters

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...w-slaughter-mallapuram-thrissur/1/995377.html
BJP/RSS are the new sellers of beef in Kerala
Karma is associated with spiritualism.......never use the word bitch with Karma


----------



## HariVamsha

Infinity said:


> I never support what some youth congress worker have done.........
> Beef is not Banned in Kerala, i am against holding beef fest to provoke .......
> Why do Our PM visit all those beef eating Countries and Hug those beef eating Presidents/PM's
> Why don't They lynch all those foreigners who visit India after all they too are beef eaters
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...w-slaughter-mallapuram-thrissur/1/995377.html
> BJP/RSS are the new sellers of beef in Kerala



How we behave in somebody'e else house is different from how we behave in our own house. 

Our house, our rules. Their house, their rules. 

Irrespective of who sells beef, the society that is built on the blood of innocent creatures will have to pay back the price in blood and tears. 

That is karma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Congratulations to Progressive Left 

"Their (World Bank) team leader is an African-American. That means he belongs to the race of Obama. He is a Negro. Centuries back, they were ferried from Africa to America and were engaged in bonded labour. When slavery ended, they were freed. This official is part of it,"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882865113811664896

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

The transfer media forgot to cover and that slipped liberal's attention.

*Kerala sub-collector, who led courageous drive against encroachers in Munnar, transferred*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...al-encroachers-in-munnar-transferred-4736932/

@takeiteasy
@Infinity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

what the hell going on


----------



## salimpheku

IndoCarib said:


> The transfer media forgot to cover and that slipped liberal's attention.
> 
> *Kerala sub-collector, who led courageous drive against encroachers in Munnar, transferred*
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...al-encroachers-in-munnar-transferred-4736932/
> 
> @takeiteasy
> @Infinity



Don't worry.
All the secular rudali gang wil as usual close their eyes and pretend otherwise.


----------



## Infinity

IndoCarib said:


> The transfer media forgot to cover and that slipped liberal's attention.
> 
> *Kerala sub-collector, who led courageous drive against encroachers in Munnar, transferred*
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...al-encroachers-in-munnar-transferred-4736932/
> 
> @takeiteasy
> @Infinity


Isn't Transfer of state government employees the right of state government.
But unlike UP lady cop case they have promoted him and then transferred.
http://www.firstpost.com/india/up-c...been-rewarded-for-doing-her-duty-3773145.html
don't do selective cherry picking.........


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882989439672139777


Infinity said:


> Isn't Transfer of state government employees the right of state government.
> But unlike UP lady cop case they have promoted him and then transferred.
> http://www.firstpost.com/india/up-c...been-rewarded-for-doing-her-duty-3773145.html
> don't do selective cherry picking.........



Official order doesn't mention anything about promotion. Stop lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882830032472866816

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Another #InYourName murder. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883354719116173312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DineshS

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Muslim man lynching a Hindu woman in the open. Where is the outrage?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DineshS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883442933940109321
Article 370 will be finished in 1 year.
Nothing will stop the resettlement of Pandits & 'others' back into the valley in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DineshS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883356407109529601

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Noor to dekho launde ke chehre pe !! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883586160794021888

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883723446068367361

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Hey @The_Showstopper @Infinity 

Any word on this? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883598320198877184
If you believe it's a Sanghi outlet? there is a link from local newspaper. 
*मुस्लिम से ¨हदू बने आनंद भारती को मिली जान से मारने की धमकी*
http://www.jagran.com/bihar/begusarai-thritan-given-to-anand-16328178.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DineshS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883327953160986624

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Hey @The_Showstopper @Infinity
> 
> Any word on this?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883598320198877184
> If you believe it's a Sanghi outlet? there is a link from local newspaper.
> *मुस्लिम से ¨हदू बने आनंद भारती को मिली जान से मारने की धमकी*
> http://www.jagran.com/bihar/begusarai-thritan-given-to-anand-16328178.html


It is indeed shameful, we live in a free democracy and our constitution has given us the rights which allow us to follow whatever we believe in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DineshS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883896281789218816






Challenge to all the so called South Sympathizers here.
Care to translate what the Congress minister is saying here?

This minister is telling to fox RSS guys for murder. Anyone wanna comment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883911204418109440


----------



## ashok321

Gujarat's richest city = Surat, up in arms against the GST roll out:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883930046997577728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883209289623519236


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Prometheus

DineshS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883896281789218816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenge to all the so called South Sympathizers here.
> Care to translate what the Congress minister is saying here?
> 
> This minister is telling to fox RSS guys for murder. Anyone wanna comment?




our democracy is a joke...........we are idiots


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> our democracy is a joke...........we are idiots


Long time 22 ... kidda?


----------



## ashok321

So true!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882542344758673408
*Lalu pays price for attempting to forge Opposition unity*

Modi is a vintage system’s man & Lalu is completely anti-establishment. So, they will continue to fight each other

nationalheraldindia.com
*Opinion: Why the raids on Lalu Yadav should worry us about India's democracy*

Courts will judge the merits of the case, but is it just a coincidence that so many raids occur just before a crucial political turn is about to take place?

scroll.in


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883980966024298497
*Don’t write off Lalu Yadav yet*

At another level, any voice raised against the ruling dispensation in Delhi has to now deal with not only the BJP, RSS and several of their other soci...

indianexpress.com

BIG- After Surat, now cloth merchants of Ahmedabad to go on indefinite strike from Monday against GST jantakareporter.com/india/surat-no…


----------



## Prometheus

ranjeet said:


> Long time 22 ... kidda?


mast...howz ur sanghi job going on?? do they stop u from drinking


----------



## Mugwop

Prometheus said:


> mast...howz ur sanghi job going on?? do they stop u from drinking


When and how does david kill engineers in alien covenant? How does shaw repair him and where does he get a ship of his own?


----------



## Azaadi

Prometheus said:


> our democracy is a joke...........we are idiots


you said well....


----------



## Infinity

ranjeet said:


> Hey @The_Showstopper @Infinity
> 
> Any word on this?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883598320198877184
> If you believe it's a Sanghi outlet? there is a link from local newspaper.
> *मुस्लिम से ¨हदू बने आनंद भारती को मिली जान से मारने की धमकी*
> http://www.jagran.com/bihar/begusarai-thritan-given-to-anand-16328178.html


Religion is a personnel choice........
Constitution allows religious freedom.........
So tomorrow if i wish to become Hindu,Muslim,Parsi,Jew,Buddhist.............
No one in India can stop me...........
What's your say about this........
https://www.outlookindia.com/websit...for-killing-man-who-converted-to-islam/297438
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...for-conversion-his-mother-embraces-islam.html


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

*GST rollout is akin to a ‘tamasha’: Rahul Gandhi*

A reform that holds great potential is being rushed through in a half-baked way, tweets Cong. leader

thehindu.com


----------



## IndoCarib

*After Meeting China Ambassador, Rahul Gandhi Says 'My Job To Be Informed'*
Reports of the meeting attracted strong criticism from BJP leaders. And as the controversy grew, Rahul Gandhi's office for hours neither confirmed nor denied the meeting.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chin...t-ambassador-1722875?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> *After Meeting China Ambassador, Rahul Gandhi Says 'My Job To Be Informed'*
> Reports of the meeting attracted strong criticism from BJP leaders. And as the controversy grew, Rahul Gandhi's office for hours neither confirmed nor denied the meeting.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chin...t-ambassador-1722875?pfrom=home-lateststories


Pappu being pappu and congress is as usual clueless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

ranjeet said:


> Pappu being pappu and congress is as usual clueless.



Why meet Chinese ambassador now !?


----------



## IndoCarib

yes he did meet






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884361025990078465


----------



## Prometheus

Azaadi said:


> you said well....




but wait.............our neighbor dont even have a democracy .....and they live in la la land





Mugwop said:


> When and how does david kill engineers in alien covenant? How does shaw repair him and where does he get a ship of his own?



oh hi !! how are u mate?



ranjeet said:


> Long time 22 ... kidda?




oye Police caught Sharma ji ka beta for terror activities . Was he trained by sanghis ??


----------



## ranjeet

Prometheus said:


> oye Police caught Sharma ji ka beta for terror activities . Was he trained by sanghis ??


He got in touch with some secular folks and converted few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Prometheus said:


> but wait.............our neighbor dont even have a democracy .....and they live in la la land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh hi !! how are u mate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oye Police caught Sharma ji ka beta for terror activities . Was he trained by sanghis ??


I am fine,How are you?


----------



## ashok321

Internet services in Kashmir have been blocked in view of the latest attack killing 7 Amarnath yatris jantakareporter.com/india/seven-am…


----------



## ashok321

Modi's foreign travel is bleeding India:


----------



## ranjeet

*TEESTA TO FACE TRIAL FOR ILLEGAL EXHUMATION OF 28 BODIES*

Trouble mounted for social activist Teesta Setalvad after the Supreme Court on Monday directed her to face trial in a case involving her role in the illegal exhumation of about 28 bodies, who were victims of the 2002 post-Godhra riots.

Teesta had approached the apex court against the Gujarat High Court's May 27 order refusing to quash the FIR related to the case. The Gujarat Police had maintained status quo considering the pendency of the case before the apex court. On Monday, the bench of Justices Arun Mishra and Amitava Roy thought it fit to dispose the appeal filed by Teesta, granting her the liberty to approach the trial court where the charge-sheet was filed.

The apex bench said, "Why can't you (Teesta) go and raise all these questions before the trial court where the charge sheet is pending." Senior counsel Kapil Sibal who appeared for Teesta along with advocate Aparna Bhatt said that though the charge sheet has been filed, no offence has been made out against her in the case.

It was alleged that at Teesta's instance, about 28 unidentified riot victims were illegally exhumed at a graveyard near river Panam. The bodies belonged to Pandarwada and surrounding villages of Khanpur taluka of Panchmahal district.

A criminal complaint was filed almost four years later when Rais Khan, a close associate of Teesta-run NGO Citizens for Justice and Peace (CJP), spilled the beans pointing fingers at Teesta for exhuming the bodies without seeking permission from the district or state administration.

Although the Gujarat High Court had initially stated further investigation into the case, the stay was lifted by a separate order passed by the HC, reviving the probe that led to issuance of arrest warrants against the social activist and other members of her NGO CJP.

The Gujarat government maintained that Teesta actually planned and executed the digging of the graves without any permission in 2006. The government had alleged that the other accused have claimed innocence and blamed Setalvad for instigating them to carry out the exhumation, which is a penal offence.
http://www.dailypioneer.com/nation/teesta-to-face-trial-for-illegal-exhumation-of-28-bodies.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*'Indira Gandhi was the James Bond of power politics':*


----------



## IndoCarib

*Dumb liberals couldn't see the humor in Sadguru's tweet, called him "Liar, Bhakt, Fraud". How He Reacted*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884003001203015680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883211773674799104


----------



## ranjeet

ashok321 said:


> *'Indira Gandhi was the James Bond of power politics':*


She definitely had a long list of Bond "girls" to brag about


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861216031779340288


----------



## Prometheus

Mugwop said:


> I am fine,How are you?




awesome .....mast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Where are the jobs?*

The BJP government, which came to power on the promise of creating 20 million jobs per year, has not yet recognized the gravity of the situation

Allahabad High Court unhappy with Yogi govt's response on Gorakhpur slaughterhouses jantakareporter.com/india/allahaba…

India suspends ban on sale of cows for slaughter
Supreme court decision deals blow to BJP effort to enforce stricter Hindu-based laws

Where are Indian Cattle-baaz?


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhimram

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Need more Hindus like this man to show the fake-seculars their true face.
I am going to do pooja at the Airport gate every time I land in India just to show these fake seculars their true face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321




----------



## bhimram

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 410624



He was love jihaded by a Muslim girl.



ashok321 said:


>



Still crying about DeMo?
When will you dumb people learn that poor people earned a lot of money during DeMo?


----------



## ashok321

*The US embraces India - with some Modi-fications*

http://southasiamonitor.org/news/the-us-embraces-india-with-some-modi-fications/sl/24209


----------



## bhimram

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Watch the disgusting video by the muslims. They wanted to kill Hindus & woman.
Below shows their courage once they have been caught and properly 'handled'.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

bhimram said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need more Hindus like this man to show the fake-seculars their true face.
> I am going to do pooja at the Airport gate every time I land in India just to show these fake seculars their true face.



 This was fun, the CISF fellow got suspended


----------



## ashok321

Censor Board sinks to new low, bars Amartya Sen from saying cow, Gujarat in film jantakareporter.com/india/censor-b…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883556548189933568


----------



## bhimram

Happened last week.

If only Kartik Ghosh name was Akhlaq, whole of India would be burning with seculars blaming Hindus for his death.
Alas, Kartik was born into wrong religion killed by people from Secular religion.

So, who cares?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

*Sasikala paid Rs 2 crore bribe for jail privileges*

East or west, India is the best!

Lol Modiya


----------



## ashok321

FIR registered against Goa BJP VP for assaulting and injuring daughter-in-law over dowry jantakareporter.com/india/fir-goa-…









*Sri Lanka navy arrests 7 Tamil Nadu fishermen, CM writs to Narendra Modi*

Every month this thing takes place, while Modi does nothing.







*NGT to impose Rs50,000 fine for dumping waste in Ganga river*

What about immersion of remains, as per Hindu rituals?


----------



## dray

Sikkim standoff: Let Bhutan handle border row, CPI-M tells Modi government

http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...order-row-cpi-m-tells-modi-government/762098/

Commie commie bhai bhai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Rain Man said:


> Sikkim standoff: Let Bhutan handle border row, CPI-M tells Modi government
> 
> http://www.financialexpress.com/ind...order-row-cpi-m-tells-modi-government/762098/
> 
> Commie commie bhai bhai...


This is ridiculous. 

In a more just world, Communists would be lined up on a wall and shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhimram

SarthakGanguly said:


> This is ridiculous.
> 
> In a more just world, Communists would be lined up on a wall and shot.



They will meet the same fate in India as well.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

bhimram said:


> They will meet the same fate in India as well.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Fireurimagination

India tops global index of countries with the most confidence in their government: Report

Another emphatic seal of approval for Modi Sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Azaadi

Fireurimagination said:


> India tops global index of countries with the most confidence in their government: Report
> 
> Another emphatic seal of approval for Modi Sarkar


Detailed links are not attached... because i wanted to read it....


----------



## ashok321

Execution of demolition notice against Kishore Kumar's house stopped #JantaKaReporter jantakareporter.com/india/kishore-…


----------



## ashok321




----------



## bhimram

ashok321 said:


> *Sasikala paid Rs 2 crore bribe for jail privileges*
> 
> East or west, India is the best!
> 
> Lol Modiya



Dumb Feku Indian does not realize Karnataka has Congress govt.



ashok321 said:


> *Sasikala paid Rs 2 crore bribe for jail privileges*
> 
> East or west, India is the best!
> 
> Lol Modiya



Dumb Feku Indian does not realize Karnataka has Congress govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azaadi

ashok321 said:


>


India stands at 4th that did not surprise me because getting 4th out of 1.5 billion population keeps no worth.... yes

kishor as singer was a great personality and to serve his family demolition letter to convert it as memorial is a good step and his family should hand over it to the government immediately.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886482486775205888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886394714919911425


----------



## Fireurimagination

Samajwadi Party rift deepens, cross-voting likely

Maharashtra Governor Is Front-Runner To Be Vice-President

The South Indians on PDF should be happy now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Amartya Sen's documentary to now release online after censorship row:*

Shocking! Rs 7,000 crore spent on Ganga in 2 years without improvement jantakareporter.com/india/rs-7000-…

Cadavers still free floating in the Ganga river. Modi cant stop this religious ritual, afraid to lose Hindu votes. Prefers to spend 2 billion $ for nothing.


----------



## ashok321

*Ahead of Monsoon Session, Centre convenes all-party meet; TMC to give it a miss:* 

*Revealed: Why Censors bleeped 6 words in Amartya film*


----------



## ashok321

*Don't force farmers to become naxals: Hardik Patel*

BJP not in favour of snap polls in Bihar


----------



## ashok321

BJP Man Was Carrying Beef: Police


----------



## Mujraparty

@The_Showstopper resident Islamist caught lying ...

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-rahul-gandhis-claim/articleshow/59620996.cms


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886591346827382784
*Education* *2016-17* *2017-18*
Secondary education 8956.86 9387.44
Higher education 2585.01 2655.81
Basic education 38066.06 50142
_All figures in Crores_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886786686620844032
*



Modi's hollow words wont be sufficient to fool Indians, until he unfollows his own Twitter vigilantes *


----------



## ashok321

IBN journalist in Mumbai allegedly commits suicide by jumping before train. His last Facebook post has clue jantakareporter.com/india/ibn-jour…


----------



## Fireurimagination

NDA nominates Venkaiah Naidu as vice-presidential candidate


----------



## ashok321

*From midnight, cigarettes won't be cheaper under GST*
"Total revenue gain with higher cess on cigarettes seen at Rs 5,000 crore", says Arun Jaitley

Part time defense minister would buy 10 more aircrafts at the cost of smokers of India. 

Luto bhai luto.


----------



## Muthanna

ashok321 said:


> *Amartya Sen's documentary to now release online after censorship row:*
> 
> Shocking! Rs 7,000 crore spent on Ganga in 2 years without improvement jantakareporter.com/india/rs-7000-…
> 
> Cadavers still free floating in the Ganga river. Modi cant stop this religious ritual, afraid to lose Hindu votes. Prefers to spend 2 billion $ for nothing.


Ur traitor. First be loyal to ur country. Then we will think about ur pain.
Even PAK/ CHIN/MAL want to avoid UK for eating pig.


----------



## HariVamsha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886653339387052032

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

Gobar Sanghis. Your dream of turning the dreams of ancient terrorists are slowly getting backlash both from inside and outside India:
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/17/...?mwrsm=Facebook&referer=http://m.facebook.com

Narendra Modi’s landslide victory as prime minister of India in 2014 was borne on his promises to unleash his country’s economic potential and build a bright future while he played down the Hindu nationalist roots of his Bharatiya Janata Party.

But, under Mr. Modi’s leadership, growth has slowed, jobs have not materialized, and what has actually been unleashed is virulent intolerance that threatens the foundation of the secular nation envisioned by its founders.

Since Mr. Modi took office, there has been an alarming rise in mob attacks against people accused of eating beef or abusing cows, an animal held sacred to Hindus. Most of those killed have been Muslims. Mr. Modi spoke out against the killings only last month, not long after his government banned the sale of cows for slaughter, a move suspended by India’s Supreme Court. The ban, enforcing cultural stigma, would have fallen hardest on Muslims and low-caste Hindus traditionally engaged in the meat and leather industry.

It would also have struck a blow against Mr. Modi’s supposed priorities: employment, economic growth and boosting exports. The $16 billion industry employs millions of workers and generated $4 billion in export income last year.

More disturbing was his party’s decision to name Yogi Adityanath, a Hindu warrior-priest, as chief minister of Uttar Pradesh, India’s most populous state, and a springboard to national leadership. Mr. Adityanath has called India’s Muslims “a crop of two-legged animals that has to be stopped” and cried at one rally, “We are all preparing for religious war!”
This development led the analyst Neerja Chowdhury to observe: “India is moving right. Whether India moves further right, and Modi begins to be looked upon as a moderate, I think that only time will tell.”

On Tuesday, India’s film censor board, headed by a Bharatiya Janata Party stalwart apparently intent on protecting Mr. Modi and the party from criticism, ruled that a documentary film about one of India’s most famous sons, the Nobel Prize-winning economist Amartya Sen, cannot be screened unless the director cuts the words “cow,” “Hindu India,” “Hindutva view of India” — meaning Hindu nationalism — and “Gujarat,” where Mr. Modi was chief minister at the time of deadly anti-Muslim riots in 2002.

This might seem like merely a farcical move by Hindu fanatics, if it were not so in line with much else that is happening in Mr. Modi’s India, and if the implications for India’s democracy weren’t so chilling. But this is where Mr. Modi has brought the nation as it prepares to celebrate 70 years of independence on Aug. 15.


----------



## padamchen

eowyn said:


> @The_Showstopper resident Islamist caught lying ...



Show is no Islamist. Believe me, I have a nose for them.

He is just a really pissed upper middle class educated urban Indian Muslim.

I miss the metrosexual dandy @jamahir man. Hope he's ok.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## HariVamsha

padamchen said:


> Show is no Islamist. Believe me, I have a nose for them.
> 
> He is just a really pissed upper middle class educated urban Indian Muslim.
> 
> I miss the metrosexual dandy @jamahir man. Hope he's ok.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



You nose is stuck too far up your quarter parsi leader pappu's @ss to smell anything but $hit everytime you try to take a whiff.


----------



## padamchen

HariVamsha said:


> You nose is stuck too far up your quarter parsi leader pappu's @ss to smell anything but $hit everytime you try to take a whiff.



Sigh. You're back.

Ok.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## HariVamsha

padamchen said:


> Sigh. You're back.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Still think you are "aryan" ?


----------



## ashok321

BJP *gundagardi* prevails inside and outside of Parliament:

*Mayawati adamant about resigning from Rajya Sabha: BSP leader:* BSP's SC Mishra tells NDTV that party chief Mayawati is adamant about resigning from the Rajya Sabha. She is likely to resign from the Upper House today. 


Uttar Pradesh politician Mayawati today walked out of the Rajya Sabha declaring she would quit if she was not allowed to speak. She was trying to raise what she alleged was atrocities on dalits in Uttar Pradesh."If I am not allowed to speak right now, I will resign right away. I will come and give my resignation right now, if I am not allowed to speak right now," said the furious Bahujan Samaj Party leader, demanding she be allowed to speak on Dalits being targeted in Saharanpur.


After the former UP chief minister walked out, opposition parties raises slogans and disrupted house, forcing an adjournment.

Opposition uproar over farmers, cow issues lead to Lok Sabha adjournment


----------



## padamchen

HariVamsha said:


> Still think you are "aryan" ?



I understand ...

Cheers, Doc


----------



## noksss

hmmm such a good thread now gone to ashok and his 3,2,1 secular friends


----------



## Fireurimagination

Damn she wasn't kidding

'Not allowed to speak' on anti-Dalit violence, Mayawati resigns from Rajya Sabha


----------



## noksss

Remember the transfer story of a brave policewomen who stood up against the evil BJP sarkar in UP? .Hope roopa too get the same coverage among our intellectuals 







Rahul at his best but watch the video carefully 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887177622236549120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887340815588241410

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887171395305603072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886777348128874497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885825392040230912


----------



## ashok321

This is how Adani & Modi work:

http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/journalist-paranjoy-guha-thakurta/137375/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887492418437660672


----------



## IndoCarib

*Samajwadi Party MP Naresh Agarwal Links Hindu Gods to Alcohol, Apologises After Outrage*

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/sama...arks-deleted-1726793?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## ashok321

*Privacy vs Aadhaar: SC to continue hearing tomorrow:*
*

CBI summons Karti Chidambaram for questioning:
*
Lalu, Kirti & Pranav Roy of NDTV.
Why no Sharad Pawar? Modi's political Guru?


----------



## ashok321

*They can rollout GST at midnight, have no time for debate on farmers: Rahul:*

*Be prepared to shell out more for your air ticket from next year*
Domestic demand is increasing, particularly in China and India, putting additional pricing pressure on key markets in both, according to the 2018 Global Travel Forecast report.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887531660866203648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887616468803661824
*210 govt sites found displaying Aadhaar details: LS told:*

*Rs 7,000 cr defaulter Jatin Mehta isn't bankrupt'*

*Mallya to get same treatment as other prisoners: India*

Dang!!!!

Look at Sasikal.
Look at Subarto Roy with AC and computer in Tihar jail.

Modi = ruling by fooling.

*GST rolled out in hurry to impress the world: Rahul*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887680710592430080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887679246113488896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887531399720259586

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887516815412285442


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887497857174982656
Peaceful at work. If not for the recording, the media would have been shouting at the poor yatris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Fact Fact

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888005865009238017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Lovely batting by HK, India in WC Finals


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Fact Fact



BJP made a Muslim & Dalit as president when they are in power.
Congress made 2 upper caste Hindus in Prathibha Patil & Pranab as President.
We all know who stands where and which party is "upper caste" party.


----------



## dray

Rahul Gandhi secretly met Chinese ambassador and now China is talking typical Congress lingo like 'Hindu nationalism', etc. And then came some articles on that line in Indian media by Indian journos that sounded like Chini psyops with local input. It's another thing that the meeting didn't remain a secret...but is Congress inviting China to meddle in our internal politics on it's behalf?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Rain Man said:


> Rahul Gandhi secretly met Chinese ambassador and now China is talking typical Congress lingo like 'Hindu nationalism', etc. And then came some articles on that line in Indian media by Indian journos that sounded like Chini psyops with local input. It's another thing that the meeting didn't remain a secret...but is Congress inviting China to meddle in our internal politics on it's behalf?



Sequence of events -
Pappu & Vadra meet Chinese envoy in hotel
2 days later attack on Amarnath Hindu pilgrims
Pappu blames Modi and attacks that Modi is meeting all phoren people
China does Dokhlan & India retaliates
Pappu meets Chinese envoy again in secret
Pappu next day tweets Modi is unnecessarily meeting phoren people
China puts the meeting public, Pappu denies
China takes down the photos from their website.
Pappu ironically agrees that meeting did happen.

As per protocol, any parliamentarian/state govt meeting foreign diplomats MUST involve EA ministry.
What pappu has done is nasty and may even be illegal and treasonous, depending on what transpired in the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

*Modi's and the NDA's policies burning Kashmir: RaGa*


----------



## ashok321

*Don't protect vigilantism: SC to Centre, states*

*Will decide on early hearing in Babri Masjid case: SC*


----------



## ashok321

Indian DNA = corruption. 


6 telcos under reported revenue by Rs 61k crore: CAG
*Reliance included!*
Of the service tax they collect, they don't deposit it fully.

But Modi needs votes, for that to happen, he must have money for those elections, and Reliance does that.
So is Adani. 

And India becomes unruly nation in this process.


----------



## ashok321

*Mamata in 2019 war cry*


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> *Samajwadi Party MP Naresh Agarwal Links Hindu Gods to Alcohol, Apologises After Outrage*
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/sama...arks-deleted-1726793?pfrom=home-lateststories


then they say why Hindus dont vote for the "secular" parties. Can he dare to say this about Islam and Christianity



pothead said:


> Sequence of events -
> Pappu & Vadra meet Chinese envoy in hotel
> 2 days later attack on Amarnath Hindu pilgrims
> Pappu blames Modi and attacks that Modi is meeting all phoren people
> China does Dokhlan & India retaliates
> Pappu meets Chinese envoy again in secret
> Pappu next day tweets Modi is unnecessarily meeting phoren people
> China puts the meeting public, Pappu denies
> China takes down the photos from their website.
> Pappu ironically agrees that meeting did happen.
> 
> As per protocol, any parliamentarian/state govt meeting foreign diplomats MUST involve EA ministry.
> What pappu has done is nasty and may even be illegal and treasonous, depending on what transpired in the meeting.


His Great Grand Father led to the defeat in 1962. he is trying a repeat in 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888291299714932737


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888270868920414210



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888265250717310976




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888260841920843776


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888574051127484417
Poor farmer from TN protesting against evil Modi forgot to take off his kg's of Gold chains on the body.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888635657056378880


----------



## noksss

Rain Man said:


> Rahul Gandhi secretly met Chinese ambassador and now China is talking typical Congress lingo like 'Hindu nationalism', etc. And then came some articles on that line in Indian media by Indian journos that sounded like Chini psyops with local input. It's another thing that the meeting didn't remain a secret...but is Congress inviting China to meddle in our internal politics on it's behalf?



Are you surprised man? listen to RSN singh ex-RAW officer where he openly accuses congress for Mumbai attack . even though i am not a big fan of Swamy he too said that Congress was in touch with Pakistanis/Arabs about the Hindu consolidation happening towards 2014 and they want them to stop modi at any cost so dont be surprised to the extent the congress chuthiyas can go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

A secular question

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321




----------



## salimpheku

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 413384



So, where are the Indians or the 15 year Rahesh in that photo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Fantastic speech by Modi Ji.


----------



## noksss

One has to appreciate Jetmalani for his wonderful job of increasing the defamation amount from 5CR to 10 CR for his beloved client Kejriwal 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...seeks-rs-2-crore-fee/articleshow/59765482.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890203738509422593


----------



## Fireurimagination

Nitish masterstroke to cut lalu to size 

Nitish Kumar quits as Bihar CM, says 'I listened to my conscience'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Fireurimagination said:


> Nitish masterstroke to cut lalu to size
> 
> Nitish Kumar quits as Bihar CM, says 'I listened to my conscience'



Finally the day has come Modi/Shah duo should make sure SP/BSP don't join together if that's done we can safely assume 2019 is almost done . Post that Mamta along with all these Lalu/Mulayam/Mayawati and off course congress should be destroyed permanently for the sake of a better India


----------



## Soumitra

Fireurimagination said:


> Nitish masterstroke to cut lalu to size
> 
> Nitish Kumar quits as Bihar CM, says 'I listened to my conscience'


Nitish Babu ki Ghar Wapasi. 

Republic is saying he is going to stake claim tonight with inside support of the BJP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890235337955344384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Fireurimagination said:


> Nitish masterstroke to cut lalu to size
> 
> Nitish Kumar quits as Bihar CM, says 'I listened to my conscience'



It would be a mistake to buy into his *conscience* crap! Didn't he know that he will have to deal with corruption and lawlessness when getting into an 0rgy with the convicted crook Lalu and his family along with Congress?

I have seen some lowlife politicians that change colors with time but Nitish beats them all, hands down. And he does it with a straight face and in the garb of honesty and corruption-free good governance!

I mean, it is good that the _Mahathugbandhan_ has gone to the gutters and I am also OK with BJP providing outside support for Bihar Government but I really hope Modi keeps Nitish at arms length when it comes to national politics and NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

kadamba-warrior said:


> It would be a mistake to buy into his *conscience* crap! Didn't he know that he will have to deal with corruption and lawlessness when getting into an 0rgy with the convicted crook Lalu and his family along with Congress?
> 
> I have seen some lowlife politicians that change colors with time but Nitish beats them all, hands down. And he does it with a straight face and in the garb of honesty and corruption-free good governance!
> 
> I mean, it is good that the _Mahathugbandhan_ has gone to the gutters and I am also OK with BJP providing outside support for Bihar Government but I really hope Modi keeps Nitish at arms length when it comes to national politics and NDA.



He is actually Ram Vilas Paswan in another form, he will do anything for his own benefit and image. He quit NDA because he believed allying with Modi will taint his secular image and cost him votes of Muslims. Mahagatbandhan defeated the BJP but the problem was RJD emerged with more seats than him and from there on he was at the mercy of lalu. He knew lalu will finish him sooner or later and put his kids in the CM's chair. On the other hand Modi grew from strength to strength nationally. He needs Modi for funds and packages for Bihar, also cabinet berths won't hurt, add to that if because of taint of Yadav's BJP manages to wrestle back Bihar it would mean curtains for him. Only consolation continuing with RJD would have been dreams of PM chair in 2019 but again that dream was too far fetched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariVamsha

kadamba-warrior said:


> It would be a mistake to buy into his *conscience* crap! Didn't he know that he will have to deal with corruption and lawlessness when getting into an 0rgy with the convicted crook Lalu and his family along with Congress?
> 
> I have seen some lowlife politicians that change colors with time but Nitish beats them all, hands down. And he does it with a straight face and in the garb of honesty and corruption-free good governance!
> 
> I mean, it is good that the _Mahathugbandhan_ has gone to the gutters and I am also OK with BJP providing outside support for Bihar Government but I really hope Modi keeps Nitish at arms length when it comes to national politics and NDA.



Nitish is a political opportunist without any conscience and anybody with half a brain knows it.

This is the same man who was the "railway minister" when Godhra train burning took place 

But its foolish to let emotions rule political strategy. Its better to give the Devil his due.

Not only will it strengthen NDA numbers in Rajya Sabha, it will also deliver another state to the BJP. BJP leadership has worked long and hard to make this happen, so now that its happened, lets enjoy the fruits.

PS: For the record, I hate Nitish kumar with a passion.



Fireurimagination said:


> He is actually Ram Vilas Paswan in another form, he will do anything for his own benefit and image. He quit NDA because he believed allying with Modi will taint his secular image and cost him votes of Muslims. Mahagatbandhan defeated the BJP but the problem was RJD emerged with more seats than him and from there on he was at the mercy of lalu. He knew lalu will finish him sooner or later and put his kids in the CM's chair. On the other hand Modi grew from strength to strength nationally. He needs Modi for funds and packages for Bihar, also cabinet berths won't hurt, add to that if because of taint of Yadav's BJP manages to wrestle back Bihar it would mean curtains for him. Only consolation continuing with RJD would have been dreams of PM chair in 2019 but again that dream was too far fetched.



He is a lot smarter than Paswan with a far bigger support base. 

All bihar politicians are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## salimpheku

Politics is part oppurtunitism. 

With this move Nitish killed, quartered, burned and buried the ashes of opposition chances in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariVamsha

salimpheku said:


> Politics is part oppurtunitism.
> 
> With this move Nitish killed, quartered, burned and buried the ashes of opposition chances in 2019.



He just did what every other politician in Indian already knows. Always bet on the winning side.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Fireurimagination said:


> He is actually Ram Vilas Paswan in another form, he will do anything for his own benefit and image. He quit NDA because he believed allying with Modi will taint his secular image and cost him votes of Muslims. Mahagatbandhan defeated the BJP but the problem was RJD emerged with more seats than him and from there on he was at the mercy of lalu. He knew lalu will finish him sooner or later and put his kids in the CM's chair. On the other hand Modi grew from strength to strength nationally. He needs Modi for funds and packages for Bihar, also cabinet berths won't hurt, add to that if because of taint of Yadav's BJP manages to wrestle back Bihar it would mean curtains for him. Only consolation continuing with RJD would have been dreams of PM chair in 2019 but again that dream was too far fetched.



I am sure the political pundits of NDA/BJP know better than me, but my personal wish is to see this straight-faced, meek-looking thug, Mr.Nitish Kumar, on a traffic junction, shouting and hollering for food!

Enough of his "sushasan" nonsense. We can live with a convicted criminal like Lalu, because we know what to expect from him. But opportunists like Nitish Kumar, don't even come with such labels/warnings.

Even the gut wrenching stories of people killed/terrified by Lalu/Shahabuddin didn't deter this thug to hand Bihar on a platter to Lalu and his dog Shahabuddin.

I mean, how low can one get?


----------



## HariVamsha

kadamba-warrior said:


> I am sure the political pundits of NDA/BJP know better than me, but my personal wish is to see this straight-faced, meek-looking thug, Mr.Nitish Kumar, on a traffic junction, shouting and hollering for food!
> 
> Enough of his "sushasan" nonsense. We can live with a convicted criminal like Lalu, because we know what to expect from him. But opportunists like Nitish Kumar, don't even come with such labels/warnings.
> 
> Even the gut wrenching stories of people killed/terrified by Lalu/Shahabuddin didn't deter this thug to hand Bihar on a platter to Lalu and his dog Shahabuddin.
> 
> I mean, how low can one get?



Everybody knows what kind of political animal Nitish really is.

But remember, the public of bihar gave 80 seats to RJD making them the single largest party in Bihar 

Why blame Lalu or Mamata banerjee when the public are dumb enough to vote for them ? They are just performers who dance to the tune the public plays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

HariVamsha said:


> Everybody knows what kind of political animal Nitish really is.



Nope. The first thing that they talk about him is his claim of "good governance". Nobody notices how opportunistic this lowlife scum, really is. That is the danger. I have no doubt in mind that he would even sell his mother if it somehow benefited him personally.

Remember the "Bihar ki beti" episode? He sided with a terrorist just to get a few more Muslim votes.



HariVamsha said:


> But remember, the public of bihar gave 80 seats to RJD making them the single largest party in Bihar
> 
> Why blame Lalu or Mamata banerjee when the public are dumb enough to vote for them ? They are just performers who dance to the tune the public plays.



Lalu had no chance of coming back to power again had Nitish not given him space and a vote-sharing alliance. Now that Lalu has tasted blood, he is a force on his own with sufficient Muslim/Yadav backing who will vote for him again knowing that their vote will not go to waste.

Mamta is a different beast altogether.


----------



## HariVamsha

kadamba-warrior said:


> Nope. The first thing that they talk about him is his claim of "good governance". Nobody notices how opportunistic this lowlife scum, really is. That is the danger. I have no doubt in mind that he would even sell his mother if it somehow benefited him personally.
> 
> Remember the "Bihar ki beti" episode? He sided with a terrorist just to get a few more Muslim votes.



You don't have to preach to the choir. Nitish is the same guy who tried to assassinate Narendra Modi by providing lax security during his political meeting in Bihar resulting in the death of Biharis.

Like I said, I hate him with a passion. Nobody has any doubt about what kind of low life he really is. Only the "secular" folks keep chanting his name like it means something.



> Lalu had no chance of coming back to power again had Nitish not given him space and a vote-sharing alliance. Now that Lalu has tasted blood, he is a force on his own with sufficient Muslim/Yadav backing who will vote for him again knowing that their vote will not go to waste.
> 
> Mamta is a different beast altogether.



Lalu sits on the Muslim Yadav votes in Bihar and nothing can change that equation.

Mamta banks on muslims and violence to get her re-elected to power. Intimidate the bongs into voting for her. The communist discovered and perfected this technique, the TMC has added Muslim fundamentalism to the mix.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

HariVamsha said:


> You don't have to preach to the choir. Nitish is the same guy who tried to assassinate Narendra Modi by providing lax security during his political meeting in Bihar resulting in the death of Biharis.
> 
> Like I said, I hate him with a passion. Nobody has any doubt about what kind of low life he really is. Only the "secular" folks keep chanting his name like it means something.



Not just that. Even the "Bihar ki beti" was also on a similar mission when her whole gang was "encountered" in Gujarat! I seriously think either Nitish or UPA or both in connivance had something to do with it.



HariVamsha said:


> Lalu sits on the Muslim Yadav votes in Bihar and nothing can change that equation.



What has changed now is that his vote base are now convinced that Lalu can win again on his own and their vote won't go to waste (unlike someone like Mayawati who is fast-losing support even among her traditional vote base of Dalits and Muslims).


----------



## salimpheku

HariVamsha said:


> You don't have to preach to the choir. Nitish is the same guy who tried to assassinate Narendra Modi by providing lax security during his political meeting in Bihar resulting in the death of Biharis.
> 
> Like I said, I hate him with a passion. Nobody has any doubt about what kind of low life he really is. Only the "secular" folks keep chanting his name like it means something.



It's all politics.
It's not like Modi & Nitish have suddenly become best friends. Both know the ground realities and what it needs to achieve their own individual goals.

For Nitish it's a matter of survival. If he stuck with Congress and 2019 goes BJP way, he is more or less cooked.
For Modi & BJP, it's an important piece for 2019. It does not have much electoral impact but it's a body blow to the opposition psyche. Simply put, if Nitish leaves for BJP, can anyone else far behind?

Imagine this scenario where Congress stiches a grand alliance in 2019 and the alliance gets good number of seats. is there any guarantee the smaller parties would not ditch Congress and leave for BJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

kadamba-warrior said:


> I am sure the political pundits of NDA/BJP know better than me, but my personal wish is to see this straight-faced, meek-looking thug, Mr.Nitish Kumar, on a traffic junction, shouting and hollering for food!
> 
> Enough of his "sushasan" nonsense. We can live with a convicted criminal like Lalu, because we know what to expect from him. But opportunists like Nitish Kumar, don't even come with such labels/warnings.
> 
> Even the gut wrenching stories of people killed/terrified by Lalu/Shahabuddin didn't deter this thug to hand Bihar on a platter to Lalu and his dog Shahabuddin.
> 
> I mean, how low can one get?



I too agree man he should be kept at arm distance and I am sure Modi/Shah duo knows it already one has to wait and see what's being played from now on . With nitish coming back there is no one who can challenge Modi in the opposition now as Kejriwal is already dumbed by them and Mamta/Akhilesh/Mayawati wont have a pan India appeal to pull votes and I am not even considering congress as a factor here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890222501585985536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Someo of the FB comments on Nitish ghar wapasi 

Ishrat Jahan has become Orphan now

Nitish honesty certificate is cancelled with immediate effect - Arvind Kejriwal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariVamsha




----------



## noksss

HariVamsha said:


>



Next in line in mamta's radar is Donald Trump for his views against jihadist 

Ontopic: Bengal needs to be saved from mamta not just for BJP expansion but for the sake of the country we cant let Bengal become an jihadi hub and endanger our national security

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

noksss said:


> Ontopic: Bengal needs to be saved from mamta not just for BJP expansion but for the sake of the country we cant let Bengal become an jihadi hub and endanger our national security



Bengal will wear Saffron by 2019. Mark my words here


----------



## noksss

salimpheku said:


> Bengal will wear Saffron by 2019. Mark my words here



I am not that confident considering there is no charismatic local Bengal leader for BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

noksss said:


> I am not that confident considering there is no charismatic local Bengal leader for BJP



Bengal is not in the same vein of states that has strong regional identity.
National leaders would work just fine.

I get your point that local leaders are needed. BJP has few young people whom they can develop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

All the eminent personalities who returned their various awards won by licking dogshit off the gandhi family boots turned out to be the biggest loosers here. Na award raha na bihar.



kadamba-warrior said:


> I am sure the political pundits of NDA/BJP know better than me, but my personal wish is to see this straight-faced, meek-looking thug, Mr.Nitish Kumar, on a traffic junction, shouting and hollering for food!
> 
> Enough of his "sushasan" nonsense. We can live with a convicted criminal like Lalu, because we know what to expect from him. But opportunists like Nitish Kumar, don't even come with such labels/warnings.
> 
> Even the gut wrenching stories of people killed/terrified by Lalu/Shahabuddin didn't deter this thug to hand Bihar on a platter to Lalu and his dog Shahabuddin.
> 
> I mean, how low can one get?




Lalu is the most vile person in the decades long history of indian. And thats saying something considering there have been many other countless scumbags but he beats them hands down. Secular propoganda will always try to cover up by portraying him as a guy with funny accent and make jokes on him, but in reality he is the biggest ******* in the entire political spectrum rightnow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariVamsha

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Lalu is the most vile person in the decades long history of indian. And thats saying something considering there have been many other countless scumbags but he beats them hands down. Secular propoganda will always try to cover up by portraying him as a guy with funny accent and make jokes on him, but in reality he is the biggest ******* in the entire political spectrum rightnow.



He and Mamata Banerjee are in a tie. Not sure who beats the other.


----------



## 911

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> All the eminent personalities who returned their various awards won by licking dogshit off the gandhi family boots turned out to be the biggest loosers here. Na award raha na bihar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalu is the most vile person in the decades long history of indian. And thats saying something considering there have been many other countless scumbags but he beats them hands down. Secular propoganda will always try to cover up by portraying him as a guy with funny accent and make jokes on him, but in reality he is the biggest ******* in the entire political spectrum rightnow.


Politicians like Lalu and Mamata don't care about religion for corruption and their loot hence they are truly, truly secular. Even though Lalu is no less, Mamata is a step ahead. A Muslim can freely lynch a Hindu, thats makes West Bengal even more secular. This kind of secularism is really important for our country . So what if few politicians create an ecosystem of vote bank or keep people uneducated and state overpopulated or have high crime rates in their state? Its not a problem. Secularism is what strengthens the country. No wonder Indian intellecuals love these politicians .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Lalu is the most vile person in the decades long history of indian. And thats saying something considering there have been many other countless scumbags but he beats them hands down. Secular propoganda will always try to cover up by portraying him as a guy with funny accent and make jokes on him, but in reality he is the biggest ******* in the entire political spectrum rightnow.



Exactly my point. But Lalu comes with warnings whereas Nitish, who allied with that vile creature just for his greed for power, gets away with his dignity intact. Isn't that unfair?

I despise Nitish more for giving Lalu the space who, I thought, was finished before 2015. Didn't Nitish know he was dealing with the vilest and the most corrupt when he made an alliance with Lalu/Congress just to retain power? What is the point of resigning now based on a phony claim of fighting corruption?

If Lalu is the vilest, I can bet Nitish is the most opportunistic!

Make no mistake, by giving Nitish another entry into the NDA fold, BJP and particularly Modi have invited the trouble, home unnecessarily. Nitish has backstabbed NDA once for his ambitions and he will do it again!

IMHO, if NDA didn't stand a chance to win Bihar on their own, they should have simply written Bihar off and worked hard elsewhere to make up for the deficit in 2019 elections. The trouble is just not worth it.

Having said all that, the only silver lining out of this drama is the decimation of Mahathugbandhan which was a marriage of convenience anyway. But I would have liked to see this happen just before 2019 elections - which would have given them no time to regroup.


----------



## salimpheku

Secularism - Indian secular style where Hindus get's the boot every minute.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890917647256301570

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890555572218503170

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyisthelimit

noksss said:


> I am not that confident considering there is no charismatic local Bengal leader for BJP



I agree. I know a lot of Bengali friends who say their relatives do not watch our English or Hindi channels which always haunt her.
In fact their relatives have sympathy for her.
People sometimes get blind and deaf and purposefully behave so.


----------



## salimpheku

read the below news.
What it does not mention is the religion of the smugglers. No one will debate who gave these people guns etc etc/

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/mewat-meat-mafia-haryana-police-constables/1/1013304.html

Police personnel from Nuh police station were attacked by cattle smugglers in Haryana's notorious Mewat region leaving two constables injured. They even fired at cops, but were caught after a chase.


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891374170893889536
Another Hindu lynched.

Secular parties & liberal media completely silent on this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

*Rajya Sabha: Is the balance of power about to shift towards the Modi regime?*
*Amit Shah’s entry, Sharad Yadav’s switch, Mayawati’s exit and Sitaram Yechury’s retirement will bolster the treasury benches.*





PTI
Anita Katyal

 Share
 Tweet
 Email
 Reddit
 Print

 Share
 Tweet
 Email
 Reddit
 Print


The impending entry of Bharatiya Janata Party chief Amit Shah, the exit of several heavyweight opposition leaders and the defection of the Janata Dal (United) to the ruling National Democratic Alliance, is set to significantly change how the Rajya Sabha functions. Added to that is uncertainty in the Congress party about the return of its senior leader Ahmed Patel to the upper House of Parliament.

Although the BJP-led NDA won a large majority in Lok Sabha in the 2014 election, it was outnumbered by the opposition in the Upper House. In the three years since, the gap has narrowed considerably. The opposition still has the edge but it will now be possible for the government to push through its agenda with deft floor management.

Currently, the NDA has 85 seat in the 245-member House, while the Congress-led United Progressive Alliance has 63. But the latter’s ranks are buttressed by the Samajwadi Party, Bahujan Samaj Party, Trinamool Congress and communist parties, which together have 44 members.

It was not merely numerical superiority that made opposition parties so dominant in the Rajya Sabha. It was also that they boasted several heavyweight figures who could take the fight to the government. Of those, BSP chief Mayawati has resigned, while the JD(U)’s Sharad Yadav will no longer be batting for the opposition. The articulate CPI(M) General Secretary Sitaram Yechury is retiring.

“The front benches of the opposition are now bereft of senior leaders whose speeches made an impact and were important for political messaging,” an opposition MP in the Rajya Sabha explained. He pointed out, as an example, that Satish Mishra, who now leads the BSP in the House, will not have the same impact as Mayawati. The same can be said of whoever replaces Yechury.

The Congress has several articulate speakers in the Rajya Sabha, such as former ministers P Chidambaram, Kapil Sibal and Jairam Ramesh, but they rarely get to speak because of the party’s internal politics. Leader of the Opposition Ghulam Nabi Azad and his deputy Anand Sharma invariably field themselves as lead speakers in most debates, no matter what the subject. It would, for instance, have been sense to allow Chidambaram, a former finance minister, to open the debate on the Goods and Services Tax Bill. Instead, he was brought in half-way through the debate.

While the opposition is chafing at the loss of senior leaders, the treasury benches are set to acquire more bite. The BJP’s electoral victories, especially in Uttar Pradesh, have already emboldened its members. The addition of the nine-member JD(U) to its ranks and Amit Shah’s presence is expected to cause greater confrontation between the two sides. Not only will the BJP members participate in the proceedings more regularly, they will likely also be more aggressive as they vie with each other to impress the boss.

To top it all, BJP’s M Venkaiah Naidu, if he is elected Vice President of India next month is widely expected, will become chairperson of the Rajya Sabha.

*Shifting power centre*
When it was reported that Shah, currently an MLA in Gujarat, was entering the Rajya Sabha, it triggered speculation that he would be joining the governent in the next Cabinet reshuffle. It was also said he would take charge of the home ministry – a portfolio he had handled in Gujarat – thereby further sidelining Rajnath Singh.

BJP leaders, however, insisted that Shah will not accept a ministerial berth as he enjoys far greater powers as party president and is “totally focused” on planning for the 2019 Lok Sabha election. A senior BJP minister explained that Shah decided to shift to the Rajya Sabha because it was not appropriate that the party president should contest an assembly seat. “It was only logical that he should be accommodated in the Parliament,” the minister said. At the same time, his presence in the Upper House will be a source of comfort for Prime Minister Narendra Modi given their proximity to each other, the minister added.

BJP leaders were unwilling to predict if the BJP chief would actively participate in the proceedings given that he has his hands full with party work, not least the upcoming Assembly elections in Gujarat, Himachal Pradesh and Karnataka. Nevertheless, Shah’s contributions, in the form of speeches or interventions, will be keenly followed by members of his party as well as the opposition.

Shah’s articulation of the party’s pet issues will provide a direction to BJP members but it could also lead to further skirmishes with the opposition. Since the BJP president is not known to be a diplomatic speaker and loves a good fight, the thinking goes, he will not hesitate to take on the opposition. Defence minister Arun Jaitley, who doubles as leader of the Rajya Sabha, has a good equation with opposition leaders, and that helps him resolve many tricky issues. But the same cannot be said about Shah.

It remains to be seen whether Shah’s presence in the Rajya Sabha will affect the intra-party dynamics in the BJP. Will he, say, overshadow Jaitley, an old hand in the Parliament or will he be a hands off member. Will it be business as will Shah bring his signature combative style to the Upper House?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

In 15 months, Enforcement Directorate attaches more assets than in 10 years

Modi haters any comments?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

Congress inspired by Sasikala and Co 

http://www.ndtv.com/bangalore-news/...ves-congress-1731118?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## noksss

Good old memories 






Need of the hour I&B minister

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bibo

noksss said:


> Good old memories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need of the hour I&B minister



Smriti Irani does make the prefect I&B Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*How PM Modi and the saffron brigade are slowly dismantling Bengal politics* 

On July 21, the Trinamool supremo gave a 40-minute speech to motivate her party workers. She concentrated on the BJP, virtually bestowing on it the status of prime Opposition in West Bengal. *From an insignificant share of 3%, the BJP now gets about 15% of the votes in Bengal. *


Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salimpheku

IndoCarib said:


> *How PM Modi and the saffron brigade are slowly dismantling Bengal politics*
> 
> On July 21, the Trinamool supremo gave a 40-minute speech to motivate her party workers. She concentrated on the BJP, virtually bestowing on it the status of prime Opposition in West Bengal. *From an insignificant share of 3%, the BJP now gets about 15% of the votes in Bengal. *
> 
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst



By 2019 general elections, Mamta's goose will be cooked.
She won't be able to hide in her secular burkha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

IndoCarib said:


> *How PM Modi and the saffron brigade are slowly dismantling Bengal politics*
> 
> On July 21, the Trinamool supremo gave a 40-minute speech to motivate her party workers. She concentrated on the BJP, virtually bestowing on it the status of prime Opposition in West Bengal. *From an insignificant share of 3%, the BJP now gets about 15% of the votes in Bengal. *
> 
> 
> Read more at:
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst



What is BJP position towards Gorkhaland (northern Bengal)?


----------



## salimpheku

https://www.pgurus.com/paper-tigers-of-hurriyat-conference-caged-by-nia/

Another promise fulfilled by Modi.
Hurriyat is on the run. They are now more or less destroyed. The only remaining hindrance is Article 370.
By the looks of it, Mehbooba seems to be aware of BJP plans of removing 370, which is probably why she was warning about it the other day.

No matter, from the looks of it, 370 days are numbered and Hurriyat leaders are going to be in jail for a long time. Couple this with the target & kill of Jihadis, the message is quiet clear. BJP is not messing around in Kashmir. It is looking for a permanent solution & nothing will stop BJP from achieving it.

Modi if he achieves this will be talked in the same breath as Shyama Prasad when it comes to Kashmir, who sole selfless act for Kashmir cause gave us Indians a foot in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

salimpheku said:


> https://www.pgurus.com/paper-tigers-of-hurriyat-conference-caged-by-nia/
> 
> Another promise fulfilled by Modi.
> Hurriyat is on the run. They are now more or less destroyed. The only remaining hindrance is Article 370.
> By the looks of it, Mehbooba seems to be aware of BJP plans of removing 370, which is probably why she was warning about it the other day.
> 
> No matter, from the looks of it, 370 days are numbered and Hurriyat leaders are going to be in jail for a long time. Couple this with the target & kill of Jihadis, the message is quiet clear. BJP is not messing around in Kashmir. It is looking for a permanent solution & nothing will stop BJP from achieving it.
> 
> Modi if he achieves this will be talked in the same breath as Shyama Prasad when it comes to Kashmir, who sole selfless act for Kashmir cause gave us Indians a foot in Kashmir.



Article 370 repeal would need 2/3rds majority in upper and lower house I think to amend constitution. Might take a while for upper house to get there.

But this is good groundwork set by Modi admin recently. Hope there is sustained follow-up.

Hope uniform civil code is also accomplished down the road by this govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

Nilgiri said:


> Article 370 repeal would need 2/3rds majority in upper and lower house I think to amend constitution. Might take a while for upper house to get there.
> 
> But this is good groundwork set by Modi admin recently. Hope there is sustained follow-up.
> 
> Hope uniform civil code is also accomplished down the road by this govt.



I too thought that 2/3 is needed to remove it.
Swamy had an interesting take on how to remove 370. he reckons it does not need to go through parliament at all and he is usually right in these matters.

A willing Sanghi as current president - who knows what BJP has in store for 370.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

salimpheku said:


> Swamy had an interesting take on how to remove 370.



Got a link to it?


----------



## salimpheku

Nilgiri said:


> Got a link to it?



Can't access youtube now.
But you can search. There was a 3vs3 debate with Swamy on one team and Ram Jethmalani on other on how to remove article 370.

It is a nice debate & the bottom line is that any decision on this will eventually reach SC constitution bench for interpretation.

But let us say BJP removes 370 through presidential order. Would Congress take the risk of going to SC to fight against it? It would be a political suicide - one of the many they are doing these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Nilgiri said:


> What is BJP position towards Gorkhaland (northern Bengal)?



Not clear. I think they support gorkhaland on the sly. But officially they are against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

IndoCarib said:


> Not clear. I think they support gorkhaland on the sly.



Gorkhaland has literally been going on since I was in school and we used to go to Darjeeling in the summer holidays.

That's like over 30 years.

Its an idea whose time has definitely come.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

Bolo Amit Shah Maharaj ki Jai


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891983770529574912
I have a feeling that in 2024 it could be Yogi Vs Amit Shah to become the PM. And I am not sure whom I would support

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bibo

salimpheku said:


> Can't access youtube now.
> But you can search. There was a 3vs3 debate with Swamy on one team and Ram Jethmalani on other on how to remove article 370.
> 
> It is a nice debate & the bottom line is that any decision on this will eventually reach SC constitution bench for interpretation.
> 
> But let us say BJP removes 370 through presidential order. Would Congress take the risk of going to SC to fight against it? It would be a political suicide - one of the many they are doing these days.



We would need a friendly SC to make this happen.

There is no doubt it will be challenged in the SC. The SC will have to rubber stamp it.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Soumitra said:


> Bolo Amit Shah Maharaj ki Jai
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891983770529574912
> I have a feeling that in 2024 it could be Yogi Vs Amit Shah to become the PM. And I am not sure whom I would support



What happened to Rajni? Kamal Hassan is most probably going to join DMK. Either Rajnikant will join BJP or start his outfit and get in alliance with BJP. if AIADMK really joins NDA then Rajni should join BJP instead of starting his own outfit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bibo

Soumitra said:


> Bolo Amit Shah Maharaj ki Jai
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891983770529574912
> I have a feeling that in 2024 it could be Yogi Vs Amit Shah to become the PM. And I am not sure whom I would support



Both does not have the EQ to become PM. They would make excellent anything except the PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nilgiri said:


> Article 370 repeal would need 2/3rds majority in upper and lower house I think to amend constitution. Might take a while for upper house to get there.
> 
> But this is good groundwork set by Modi admin recently. Hope there is sustained follow-up.
> 
> Hope uniform civil code is also accomplished down the road by this govt.





salimpheku said:


> I too thought that 2/3 is needed to remove it.
> Swamy had an interesting take on how to remove 370. he reckons it does not need to go through parliament at all and he is usually right in these matters.
> 
> A willing Sanghi as current president - who knows what BJP has in store for 370.



As much as I want it to be gone, abolishing Article 370 is simply not possible right now. Not only do you need 2/3 of both houses in parliament, you also need 2/3 (or was it just simple majority?) in J&K Assembly as well.

As things stand, BJP can't even get simple majority on their own in J&K. The result that they got last time was the best they can get for some time.

In stead, I think India should work on a long term demographic engineering and keep pushing non-Kashmiris to settle in Kashmir - a la Han settlement in *East Turkestan* (or Chinese Occupied Xinjiang) but more covertly. Even before that, they should make it conducive for the legitimate Kashmiri Pandits to go back.

But alas, we can't even prevent Rohingyas, who are illegal immigrants even to mainland India, settling in J&K. That is one hell of a ticking time bomb and I have no doubt in my mind that it (settling of Rohingyas in J&K) is being done as part of somebody's larger game plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## salimpheku

kadamba-warrior said:


> you also need 2/3 (or was it just simple majority?) in J&K Assembly as well.



That's not what the law says & there is no constituent assembly for J&K anymore 
That's why I said Swamy has a nice interesting take on this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Hindus don't have the guts to do what it takes to change the status quo in Kashmir. Drink it up and deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bibo

SarthakGanguly said:


> Hindus don't have the guts to do what it takes to change the status quo in Kashmir. Drink it up and deal with it.



Never say Never. 

I would still keep my finger crossed. That is more important that UCC.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

salimpheku said:


> That's not what the law says & there is no constituent assembly for J&K anymore
> That's why I said Swamy has a nice interesting take on this matter.



Although I like it to be true, I will take Swamy's claims with a pinch of salt.

In any case, like @SarthakGanguly said, ultimately it all boils down to the guts. Pakistan, despite being the aggressor from day one, changed the demography of the region beyond recognition. They did that not only in the region that they occupy, but also in India's Kashmir by hounding the Pandits out like you do with rabid dogs.

I think this is the price you pay for electing the d!ckless wonders like Gujral, VP Singh, Deve Gowda and MMS.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Hindus don't have the guts to do what it takes to change the status quo in Kashmir. Drink it up and deal with it.



Reluctantly, I will have to agree with you, sir!

Nobody cares who the Kashmir should belong to, legitimately. All that matters is, how badly you want it. That is where Pakistanis come on top.

Unfortunately, most Indians are so disconnected and so clueless about the situation in Kashmir that it is rarely an agenda for the elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891686309156147201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891832101250764800
I am scared for this little boy now. For Seculars this little boy is not human since he is a Hindu and will justify harming this little kid in the name of preserving secularism.
Their perversion knows no bounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Bolo Amit Shah Maharaj ki Jai
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891983770529574912
> I have a feeling that in 2024 it could be Yogi Vs Amit Shah to become the PM. And I am not sure whom I would support


There must be a reason why AS is coming to RS! Maybe he will take over MOH in coming cabinet reshuffle & fix those who are yet to be fixed.. what say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

IndoCarib said:


> Not clear. I think they support gorkhaland on the sly. But officially they are against it.



I think some overt support is required (just to stick it to mamata and her henchpeople by carving out new state from their reach), or will BJP base in lower Bengal be affected somehow? Maybe wait and see approach is needed after all (esp if support driven away from growing BJP popularity), but darjeeling area is suffering economically, I think referendum should be done, Gorkhaland does not even have say a capital city like Telengana does....so it can be done quite quickly.



kadamba-warrior said:


> Although I like it to be true, I will take Swamy's claims with a pinch of salt.
> 
> In any case, like @SarthakGanguly said, ultimately it all boils down to the guts. Pakistan, despite being the aggressor from day one, changed the demography of the region beyond recognition. They did that not only in the region that they occupy, but also in India's Kashmir by hounding the Pandits out like you do with rabid dogs.
> 
> I think this is the price you pay for electing the d!ckless wonders like Gujral, VP Singh, Deve Gowda and MMS.
> 
> 
> 
> Reluctantly, I will have to agree with you, sir!
> 
> Nobody cares who the Kashmir should belong to, legitimately. All that matters is, how badly you want it. That is where Pakistanis come on top.
> 
> Unfortunately, most Indians are so disconnected and so clueless about the situation in Kashmir that it is rarely an agenda for the elections.



Problem is reclaiming the "heartland" of bharat is still ongoing....to make it strong before real power projected to "fringes". But NIA action and results is promising trend in setting up further chanakya-lite fight back...if Modi can leave us in good shape with an ascendant policy on that over say 2 terms, I will be very happy.

As for 2/3rds needed in JK assembly too, I think repealing 370 would take care of that, given that is where that basis for that is found in first place (i.e provision of local autonomy ....but a constituent cannot supercede a federal structure it is part of). At worst a new amendment to specifically deal with that can both be voted on if needed and SC can rule on the legality if its challenged by JK govt....I have a feeling S. Swamy is on to something here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Nilgiri said:


> I think some overt support is required (just to stick it to mamata and her henchpeople by carving out new state from their reach), or will BJP base in lower Bengal be affected somehow? Maybe wait and see approach is needed after all (esp if support driven away from growing BJP popularity), but darjeeling area is suffering economically, I think referendum should be done, Gorkhaland does not even have say a capital city like Telengana does....so it can be done quite quickly.



Beyond politics, I think Gorkhaland has very strategic implications for the security of NE since it abuts the all-important Siliguri corridor in the north (if my understanding of the geography of that area is correct).

Last time I read, Siliguri already has a huge presence of Bangladeshi illegals and as such, a communally sensitive area. I can't believe we haven't done anything to secure such a strategic piece of land.

Hence it becomes imperative to liberate Gorkhaland from the clutches of minority appeasing Bengali politicians that will go to any extent just for vote bank politics. That is hoping Gorkhaland politicians wouldn't be as bad.



Nilgiri said:


> As for 2/3rds needed in JK assembly too, I think repealing 370 would take care of that, given that is where that basis for that is found in first place (i.e provision of local autonomy ....but a constituent cannot supercede a federal structure it is part of). At worst a new amendment to specifically deal with that can both be voted on if needed and SC can rule on the legality if its challenged by JK govt....I have a feeling S. Swamy is on to something here.



Even if Swamy is onto something, it will take nerves of steel to radically change the status quo in J&K since it will make or break Kashmir's union with India. Last time, the Kashmiri islamists, propped up by their masters from other side of LoC, objected even for a permanent resting stop for Amarnath Yatris.

The Kashmiris have been dealt with kid-gloves for so long, so much that any attempt to change the status quo will invite trouble at a scale never seen before since partition. And it doesn't help that the country itself is full of JNU-type politicians that will resist every such attempt and make it impossible for any political party to sustan.

That's why I think we need to bide our time, firm up our internal defenses, make our economy stronger and work towards covert means to tire out and degenerate the Kashmiri opposition in a gradual but sustained manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

kadamba-warrior said:


> Beyond politics, I think Gorkhaland has very strategic implications for the security of NE since it abuts the all-important Siliguri corridor in the north (if my understanding of the geography of that area is correct).
> 
> Last time I read, Siliguri already has a huge presence of Bangladeshi illegals and as such, a communally sensitive area. I can't believe we haven't done anything to secure such a strategic piece of land.
> 
> Hence it becomes imperative to liberate Gorkhaland from the clutches of minority appeasing Bengali politicians that will go to any extent just for vote bank politics. That is hoping Gorkhaland politicians wouldn't be as bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Swamy is onto something, it will take nerves of steel to radically change the status quo in J&K since it will make or break Kashmir's union with India. Last time, the Kashmiri islamists, propped up by their masters from other side of LoC, objected even for a permanent resting stop for Amarnath Yatris.
> 
> The Kashmiris have been dealt with kid-gloves for so long, so much that any attempt to change the status quo will invite trouble at a scale never seen before since partition. And it doesn't help that the country itself is full of JNU-type politicians that will resist every such attempt and make it impossible for any political party to sustan.
> 
> That's why I think we need to bide our time, firm up our internal defenses, make our economy stronger and work towards covert means to tire out and degenerate the Kashmiri opposition in a gradual but sustained manner.



Ajit Doval and Ram Madhav are working behind the scenes. before this did you ever see ED/CBI raids on hurriyat or NIA tightening the screws as far as Pakistani funding is concerned. 

These things are happening that is why you see all liberals dancing like cats on hot tin roof

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Soumitra said:


> Ajit Doval and Ram Madhav are working behind the scenes. before this did you ever see ED/CBI raids on hurriyat or NIA tightening the screws as far as Pakistani funding is concerned.
> 
> These things are happening that is why you see all liberals dancing like cats on hot tin roof



Again, I hope it to be true, but it is too early to call since the rot is far deeper. If anything, they have just scratched the surface.

In any case, I am convinced that the only long term solution would be to permanently alter the demographics of the state - just like what Pakistanis did with the region under their control. And towards that, we have a long way to go starting with removal of all Rohingyas from J&K with immediate effect, resettling of Pandits (and many more) in the valley and elsewhere in the state.

We simply can't leave it to the good will of Islamists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

kadamba-warrior said:


> Again, I hope it to be true, but it is too early to call since the rot is far deeper. If anything, they have just scratched the surface.
> 
> In any case, I am convinced that the only long term solution would be to permanently alter the demographics of the state - just like what Pakistanis did with the region under their control. And towards that, we have a long way to go starting with removal of all Rohingyas from J&K with immediate effect, resettling of Pandits (and many more) in the valley and elsewhere in the state.
> 
> We simply can't leave it to the good will of Islamists.


Totally agree with you. Let the JNU types keep on shouting dont listen to them.

Good will and Islamists dont go together

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> Bolo Amit Shah Maharaj ki Jai
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891983770529574912
> I have a feeling that in 2024 it could be Yogi Vs Amit Shah to become the PM. And I am not sure whom I would support



Amit shah is not a PM material dude he is great in Organization skills . In my view Fadnavis/Yogi/Smriti irani would be an ideal candidate for PM as these guys have the Charisma/Oratory Skills/Administration capability/Clean Image to be an ideal choice


----------



## salimpheku

noksss said:


> Amit shah is not a PM material dude he is great in Organization skills . In my view Fadnavis/Yogi/Smriti irani would be an ideal candidate for PM as these guys have the Charisma/Oratory Skills/Administration capability/Clean Image to be an ideal choice



Amit Shah is like Chanakya.
He may not become PM but we all know where the true power would lie 

Let me ask you this question.
Who do you think the opposition is really scared of? Is it Modi? Or is it Shah?

We all know they are scared of Modi but I bet anything that the opposition is equally scared of Shah.
Shah reminds me of a blood hound that is on a hunt. It's either kill or be killed for this guy.

What Shah has done in Bihar with Nitish and the Mahaghatbhandan, the impact can only be gauged in 10 years from now. He has perhaps dealt the biggest blow to opposition chances in 2019 with this one move.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Fireurimagination said:


> What happened to Rajni? Kamal Hassan is most probably going to join DMK. Either Rajnikant will join BJP or start his outfit and get in alliance with BJP. if AIADMK really joins NDA then Rajni should join BJP instead of starting his own outfit.



Kamal Hassan is still unsure about politics but he himself made it clear that he wont join DMK as this would definitely hurt his clean image considering the bad press DMK has in TN for 2G and all other scam they did. And regarding Rajinikanth people are not convinced that he will be a good administrator considering his lack of guts . He is talking about entering politics for the past 30 years but still no decision all this time . Also he will talk about political entry only when his movie releases to get some PR . At the end of the day he is a good businessmen and a coward so I don't think he is good for politics but not sure what Modi/Shah have in their mind and I really hope that it will not become a Kiran Bedi kind of disaster in TN



salimpheku said:


> Amit Shah is like Chanakya.
> He may not become PM but we all know where the true power would lie
> 
> Let me ask you this question.
> Who do you think the opposition is really scared of? Is it Modi? Or is it Shah?
> 
> We all know they are scared of Modi but I bet anything that the opposition is equally scared of Shah.
> Shah reminds me of a blood hound that is on a hunt. It's either kill or be killed for this guy.
> 
> What Shah has done in Bihar with Nitish and the Mahaghatbhandan, the impact can only be gauged in 10 years from now. He has perhaps dealt the biggest blow to opposition chances in 2019 with this one move.



True no one is every doubting Shah's organizational skills he made the BJP government almost in all parts of the country which no other president have done .But we are talking about PM material here where someone should have proved himself in administration/Oratory skills /Mass Appeal which shah lacks but Fadnavis/Yogi/Smriti has which is why I am all for Shah to continue as president for another decade or even as a cabinet minster but not as PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Bibo said:


> Never say Never.
> 
> I would still keep my finger crossed. That is more important that UCC.


And the fingers will be crossed till they rot and go back to being dust...


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892604698384977921
What the "eco system" hoped was for another Atal.
What they instead got is Gabbar Singh 

Modi has started doing politics for one month and opposition is running scared. I seriously doubt they would survive until 2019 elections.
With his clean image & with the details IT and ED has corrupt poiliticians, Modi is going to destroy them one Secular at a time.

Run corrupt people, run..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soumitra

salimpheku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892604698384977921
> What the "eco system" hoped was for another Atal.
> What they instead got is Gabbar Singh
> 
> Modi has started doing politics for one month and opposition is running scared. I seriously doubt they would survive until 2019 elections.
> With his clean image & with the details IT and ED has corrupt poiliticians, Modi is going to destroy them one Secular at a time.
> 
> Run corrupt people, run..


Saam Daam Dand Bhed - Amit Shah the modern day Chanakya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

SarthakGanguly said:


> And the fingers will be crossed *till they rot* and go back to being dust...



Not Bibo's.

He's Hindu.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## salimpheku

When Seculars get exposed and have no where to hide.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892304639852281856
Shahsi Tharoor is royally bonked, he just does not know it yet.
The only way Shahi will escape this is if he can sacrifise some one close to the "first family", else the boking he is going to get will be historic.


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892620239082463232
Seriously communal RSS people forcibly removing people who were swimming happily in flood waters.

Should learn from Seriously secular liberals who are currently relaxing in Bangalore 5 star hotel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893034138738933760
A detailed insight into brutal extermination of hindus of Kerala by seculars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Rarely has a single Rajya Sabha seat been so fiercely contested. And rarely does the contest over a single seat in the upper house of Parliament demonstrate so much about Indian politics.

Ahmed Patel’s struggle for political survival in the face of the BJP onslaught and ambition to deprive him of a victory reveals the fragility of power; the expansionist urges of the ruling dispensation; the decay of the opposition; and the state of our institutions.

*First, the only way to understand this contest is to go back to the 2004-14 period. Ahmed Patel, as the political secretary of Congress president Sonia Gandhi, almost ran India. He had a key role in appointing ministers, picking MPs, influencing top government appointments from heads of intelligence organisations to those holding constitutional offices. He had control over the party treasury, coordinated with allies, framed plans to weaken the opposition, and much more.*

And that is why the fact that Patel today is fighting one of his most important battles – not to reclaim the power he once enjoyed, not to bring the glorious period of the Congress back
but to win his own seat – says something about how democracy has a way of humbling the powerful, of how power is fragile: it is a lesson even those at the peak of their power today would do well to heed.

But that was then. Why is Ahmed Patel being given a run for his money now?

There are four explanations.

The first goes back to the way Narendra Modi and Amit Shah do politics. Every election matters, winning every election matters, and the party’s sole focus has to be to acquire power, expand its strength and win as Shah memorably put it everything ‘from the Parliament to the Panchayat’. In the old days, there was a nudge nudge wink wink understanding between top leaders of parties- they would make concessions to enable political space, or at least a parliamentary seat, for each other. All those elite compacts are dead under Modi-Shah. Everything is up for grabs.

*The second explanation is Amit Shah’s personal anger at what he perceives was the cynical role played by Patel in framing charges against him. Whether Shah was actually involved in giving a green signal for extra judicial executions in Gujarat as home minister is not relevant here. What is relevant is that in Shah’s head, he was hounded by Patel and the rest of the UPA regime — which even led to imprisonment and exile from Gujarat. This is the time for revenge.*

The third explanation is that given the difficulties that the BJP faces in the Rajya Sabha, every seat matters. The only real obstacle to the BJP’s move from dominance to outright hegemony is the fact that it does not enjoy a majority in the Rajya Sabha. The UP win will improve its numbers gradually; the Bihar acquisition will strengthen its numbers; the elevation of a party loyalist, M Venkaiah Naidu, as Vice President and thus chair of the Rajya Sabha will help. But every seat matters, and the third seat from Gujarat will help too .
And finally, remember Gujarat is headed for elections. The BJP’s social coalition in the state had indeed fractured with the Patidar agitation. The party has had two CMs post Gujarat, and neither Anandiben Patel nor Vijay Rupani have been particularly impressive. But instead of Congress leveraging this, look at what’s happening.

A tall leader of the party, Shankersinh Vaghela, has already quit. MLAs have resigned. Others have had to run off to Karnataka. The party’s most powerful export to Delhi in recent times, Patel, is seen as struggling. Another defeat would have a debilitating impact on the party morale, among cadres, and send a signal to voters that the Congress was not a serious party at all.

And it is to achieve these objectives that the BJP has unleashed all its power – and institutions under its control – to ensure the defeat of Patel. It is difficult to believe that the I-T raids on the Karnataka minister hosting the Gujarat MLAs are a mere coincidence. The BJP can cynically turn around and say that the Congress misused institutions too.
This is true. It is also true one does not need to look hard to find those with unaccounted wealth in the Congress. But for now what is true is that the BJP has shown no desire to make institutions autonomous, away from political influences, and has sought to replicate the same practices. In its desire to acquire power, it has conveniently forgotten the distinction between using legitimate means and using instruments it has due to its position in power.

*Irrespective of the final outcome in the Gujarat Rajya Sabha election, the victor is clear. 

By putting a man who was once among the most powerful in India in a spot, by revealing his hunger and ambition yet again, by fracturing the Congress and exposing its vulnerabilities, and by sending a signal to the Gujarat electorate that there is only one party that is in the game, Amit Shah has already won this round.*


http://www.hindustantimes.com/analy...an-politics/story-Qg9cWRYDKeDacPAdBiskfK.html

Need of the hour is to cut ahmed patel to size cant believe this moron appointed even the intelligence chief and let the media morons and seculars cry modi should pay these guys in the same coin and destroy them completely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

salimpheku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892620239082463232
> Seriously communal RSS people forcibly removing people who were swimming happily in flood waters.
> 
> Should learn from Seriously secular liberals who are currently relaxing in Bangalore 5 star hotel.



Again quite visual way in realising why votes turn up on the ground past all the agenda and frolicking of lutyens media in their AC, santized and isolated elite compounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Only in Secularistan can Muslim force Hindu boys to sing Azaan and yet Hindus are branded Communal.
Welcome to Secularistan where the Secular liberals will exterminate Hindus to keep secularism alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Even though I hate mamta to the core but the only good thing she has done is she paid the commie terrorist in the same coin and made them behave like a obedient dog . Good that atleast now BJP is upping the ante and making a big issue out of the killing bcoz you cant let go the killing of your cadre who was stabbed 80 times just for being a RSS member

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-violence-in-kerala/articleshow/59905730.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

noksss said:


> Even though I hate mamta to the core but the only good thing she has done is she paid the commie terrorist in the same coin and made them behave like a obedient dog . Good that atleast now BJP is upping the ante and making a big issue out of the killing bcoz you cant let go the killing of your cadre who was stabbed 80 times just for being a RSS member
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-violence-in-kerala/articleshow/59905730.cms



Agree.
Mamta does not have the intellectual clout Left enjoys.

I would rejoice Left getting destroyed any day over any other secular party getting destroyed and that includes Congress.
These commies are the cause of so many social problems in India that it's surprising, considering how little political power these people have!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893513510247968769
The whole intolerance drama, Dalit issues & secularism is going to hurt the opposition really bad in 2019.
BJP has just started pushing back in Kerala and the so called secular liberals are caught with pants down.

Rajesh, a Dalit was brutally lynched by seculars, no one from Congress, CPI, CPM, Muslim parties, TMC, SP, BSP, no Dalit organization, no liberal media....None of these people protested, not even a whimper that a dalit was brutally lynched.

BJP has rightly gone to town with this fact. 

People who live by double standards always get exposed. These seculars made such a show of fake Dalit Rohit and not a peep on Rajesh. They are caught and they are going to be smacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> Even though I hate mamta to the core but the only good thing she has done is she paid the commie terrorist in the same coin and made them behave like a obedient dog . Good that atleast now BJP is upping the ante and making a big issue out of the killing bcoz you cant let go the killing of your cadre who was stabbed 80 times just for being a RSS member
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-violence-in-kerala/articleshow/59905730.cms


That's the only way to deal with this commie cancer... These urban Maoists only understand rural Maoist language. Then again in Mamta's case, she is a warranty replacement for depleted communists in Bengal! Both bad as each other...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

Watch how the seculars are begging in the video not to make killing of Rajesh into Religion & Caste.
Anyone else NOT wondering why these secular parties are loosing elections after elections?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893331626784051200


----------



## ashok321

*Allegations of Corruption Singe Devendra Fadnavis Government - The W*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893337131392712705


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893145205804744704
High drama as Modi govt's publicity wing publicly contradicts PTI's story on Aadhaar. News agency 'defends' report jantakareporter.com/india/aadhaar-…

So @PTI_News has not withdrawn the story despite clarification from @PIB_India So who's telling the truth? jantakareporter.com/india/aadhaar-…

HC judge to Arnab Goswami: You have to respect Tharoor's right to silence, Republic's lawyer gives assurance jantakareporter.com/india/high-cou…






*The Income Tax Department Is the Latest Entrant to the List of 'Caged P*


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893505015024726016
Kerala is also going to be in BJP rule soon. Plans underway. 
The fake Indians will cry more soon 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893664851217719296
CM of a state can ride in private plane but when PM does it, the seculars have issue.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893455791507648512
Hindus are being lynched in Kerala.

Of course the Secular gang have collectively hidden in holes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893681778581356544
For Seculars, Lynchings of Hindus are now "incidents".
Hindu lives don't matter. Hindu Dalits are being hacked to death by seculars in Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

salimpheku said:


> Agree.
> Mamta does not have the intellectual clout Left enjoys.
> 
> I would rejoice Left getting destroyed any day over any other secular party getting destroyed and that includes Congress.
> These commies are the cause of so many social problems in India that it's surprising, considering how little political power these people have!


Communists should ideally be forced to face a simple solution.
Face the wall. It's a contagious almost incurable disease.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321




----------



## salimpheku

ashok321 said:


>



From Doing corruption to supporting Corrupt Billionaires,
The seculars have fallen to new lows..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892591770625757185



*Because Modi is a top-notch hypocrite! *







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892233525931327488
Who says Modi is honest?
He is the best crook ever.


----------



## salimpheku

http://zeenews.india.com/uttar-prad...yogi-adityanath-send-them-rakhis-2030418.html

Come 2019, most muslim woman will vote for Modi.
Hopefully Modi delivers UCC and give muslim woman their much deserved rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893439395365216256
India with its criminal politicians:


----------



## salimpheku

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/vice...hi-10-points-1733778?pfrom=home-lateststories

First time since Independence, Prime Minister, President & Vice-President of India will be from Sangh.
A water shed moment that will change the face of Indian history.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...mands-proof-from-nia/articleshow/59923249.cms

Congress leaders Sibal & Jaising defending Jihadi scum over Hindu woman in case of Love Jihad.
If anyone is still wondering why Hindus will not for these b@stards, stop wondering.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893450919349690368
The secular liberal CM does not even want to discuss Lynching of Dalit in his village.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893381118795186176
Watch the heart breaking video of mother of Dalit Rajesh killed by secular liberals.

Reality of Kerala.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893345491257139200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893344793530556416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893344401958723584

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

SC hears its 1st 'love jihad' case, seeks proof


----------



## noksss

salimpheku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893513510247968769
> The whole intolerance drama, Dalit issues & secularism is going to hurt the opposition really bad in 2019.
> BJP has just started pushing back in Kerala and the so called secular liberals are caught with pants down.
> 
> Rajesh, a Dalit was brutally lynched by seculars, no one from Congress, CPI, CPM, Muslim parties, TMC, SP, BSP, no Dalit organization, no liberal media....None of these people protested, not even a whimper that a dalit was brutally lynched.
> 
> BJP has rightly gone to town with this fact.
> 
> People who live by double standards always get exposed. These seculars made such a show of fake Dalit Rohit and not a peep on Rajesh. They are caught and they are going to be smacked.



So a college teacher from India's most literate state is talking about Cutting RSS into pieces and eating with chillis . Now imagine the kind of students he is gonna create 



JanjaWeed said:


> That's the only way to deal with this commie cancer... These urban Maoists only understand rural Maoist language. Then again in Mamta's case, she is a warranty replacement for depleted communists in Bengal! Both bad as each other...



Very true but my comments are in the context of *Enemy's Enemy is a friend *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893742057524613120
Indian politics will never be the same.

Sangh controls both houses. It would be really interesting to see who gets the Vice Chair of RS and how the house is managed hence forth.

Full steam ahead.


----------



## ashok321

Machiavellian Modi:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893737491039043584


Shame on Modi's India:

*Amit Shah’s affidavit vanishes from the news – and s*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893735839028695040





*Sharad Yadav likely to skip JD(U) meet in Patna, plans to form new anti-BJP front*

The party veteran is upset with Nitish Kumar’s decision to ally with the BJP.

scroll.in




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893701064125554688
BJP goons attack shri Rahul Gandhi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893724543705120768


----------



## salimpheku

ashok321 said:


> BJP goons attack shri Rahul Gandhi:



Ahh...Gotcha.

Ok here goes.......

One stone thrown at Rahul Gandhi, all Secular liberals are aghast. It is a planned murder of democracy, says the Indian secular liberals.

NOW CONTRAST this with Indian police & soldiers facing thousands of stones from "seculars" in Kashmir. Our Indian security forces are facing thousands of stones each day and the seculars in this case support the stone throwing seculars.

WAH RE WAH Secular double standards.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893390463566102528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893393720912904192


----------



## ashok321

BJP youth leader arrested for attack on Rahul Gandhi's car


----------



## salimpheku

ashok321 said:


> BJP youth leader arrested for attack on Rahul Gandhi's car



Well done to BJP for arresting one of their own as he has done the crime.
Unlike Congress that is still shielding hitlers of Sikh genocide in their party.


----------



## ashok321

BJP Gundagardi:

*IAS officer in Rajasthan govt makes defamatory comments against Janta Ka Reporter, tweets in serious breach of Services (Conduct) Rules*

*http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/sanjay-dixit-ias/140957/*


----------



## ashok321

*It's Modiji's way of politics: Rahul on convoy attack:*



> Former Finance Minister P. Chidambaram on Saturday asked the government why it had not named six secretaries of the Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB) if the 2007 clearance given to a media house for receiving foreign funds was wrong. The case involves his son Karti.



"If FIPB approval in a particular case was wrong, why does the CBI not name the six secretaries as accused?

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...not-named-as-accused/articleshow/59927624.cms


CAG: Anomalies in service tax collection from Bollywood stars
Obviously, because *shri Amitabh*, his daughter in law, Ajay Devgan (Panama papers tainted) is now a *GST ambassador of India as appointed by Modi.*


----------



## ashok321

*Why it's a taxing time for our Bollywood stars*


----------



## Fireurimagination

NDA candidate Venkaiah Naidu wins vice presidential election with 516 votes

PM, President, Vice President the trio all from RSS. It looks like if you want a rocking career in politics join the neighborhood Shakha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

ashok321 said:


> BJP Gundagardi:
> 
> *IAS officer in Rajasthan govt makes defamatory comments against Janta Ka Reporter, tweets in serious breach of Services (Conduct) Rules*
> 
> *http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/sanjay-dixit-ias/140957/*



I saw entire conversation live on Twitter. It was Kejriwal Ka Reporter made Defamatory Comments. When countered, playing Victims Card like his Master AK-49.


----------



## ashok321

Ashesh said:


> I saw entire conversation live on Twitter. It was Kejriwal Ka Reporter made Defamatory Comments. When countered, playing Victims Card like his Master AK-49.



Prove it.
Or get lost from here on ASAP basis.


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893852371670884354
Next AP should be shown Door. Hope Amit Bhai Pulls it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893853041778020353


ashok321 said:


> Prove it.
> Or get lost from here on ASAP basis.



Apptard, go through this thread: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893712057329004544
Now get lost & hide in your #RifatJawaid @$$.  


ashok321 said:


> Prove it.
> Or get lost from here on ASAP basis.


----------



## ashok321

Ashesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893852371670884354
> Next AP should be shown Door. Hope Amit Bhai Pulls it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893853041778020353
> 
> 
> Apptard, go through this thread:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893712057329004544
> Now get lost & hide in your #RifatJawaid @$$.



Look at the time = 1.55 PM.
Before that, you have this Tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893709721525288960
And what has Kejriwal to do with this?
Cretin is one who behaves like one.
And thats you, right here.

IGNORED!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815045783447830528


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893827572265500673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893828198806441984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893828728098144257


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893047215333273600


----------



## ashok321

*Exposed - Modi government’s doublespeak on right to privacy in Supreme Court*

http://www.dailyo.in/politics/aadha...y-whatsapp-data-protection/story/1/18517.html


Why Indian Workplaces Are Losing Women


----------



## Nilgiri

Wish I coulda seen this false-flagger face Ashok face when Nitish jumped off the rat-ship he loves so much

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## salimpheku

Nilgiri said:


> Wish I coulda seen this false-flagger face Ashok face when Nitish jumped off the rat-ship he loves so much



The guy definitely went into a shock.
He was absent from pdf for a long time to get bearing perhaps. 

BJP's secret weapon. Please don't share it with Secular liberals pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

salimpheku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893513510247968769
> The whole intolerance drama, Dalit issues & secularism is going to hurt the opposition really bad in 2019.
> BJP has just started pushing back in Kerala and the so called secular liberals are caught with pants down.
> 
> Rajesh, a Dalit was brutally lynched by seculars, no one from Congress, CPI, CPM, Muslim parties, TMC, SP, BSP, no Dalit organization, no liberal media....None of these people protested, not even a whimper that a dalit was brutally lynched.
> 
> BJP has rightly gone to town with this fact.
> 
> People who live by double standards always get exposed. These seculars made such a show of fake Dalit Rohit and not a peep on Rajesh. They are caught and they are going to be smacked.



Such a sad state of affairs in the land that gave us Shankaracharya and brought Hinduism back from the brink and readied it for the onslaught of Islamists. If not for him, Hindus would have faced the exact same fate as that of Zorashtrians and Yazidis. Ironic that the very own people of Kerala are inflicting untold violence on their people!

I demand that BJP/RSS do everything to expose the Communists and Congress who are playing Music Chair and winking at each other to eliminate the RSS and its supporters in Kerala.

BJP/RSS must throw kitchen sink at Kerala and snatch it right back from the Communists and the radicals that are masquerading as meek religious minorities! It is clear that whatever is happening in Kerala wouldn't happen if they didn't get support from the minorities and their votebanks intact even after such spate of gory violence inflicted on the members of the majority community!


----------



## Soumitra

salimpheku said:


> The guy definitely went into a shock.
> He was absent from pdf for a long time to get bearing perhaps.
> 
> BJP's secret weapon. Please don't share it with Secular liberals pls.


Yaar ye kehna kyaa chahta hai? Who the hell is his speech writer?


----------



## salimpheku

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/vice...hi-10-points-1733778?pfrom=home-lateststories

Prime Minister, President and Vice-President all belong to RSS.
Today the secular liberals must truly be triggered. They are seeing their fortress not only breached but also trampled to dust by communal Hindus.


----------



## salimpheku



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

salimpheku said:


> Amit Shah is like Chanakya.
> He may not become PM but we all know where the true power would lie
> 
> Let me ask you this question.
> Who do you think the opposition is really scared of? Is it Modi? Or is it Shah?
> 
> We all know they are scared of Modi but I bet anything that the opposition is equally scared of Shah.
> Shah reminds me of a blood hound that is on a hunt. It's either kill or be killed for this guy.
> 
> What Shah has done in Bihar with Nitish and the Mahaghatbhandan, the impact can only be gauged in 10 years from now. He has perhaps dealt the biggest blow to opposition chances in 2019 with this one move.


Amit Shah's game of political chess reaches its endgame
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...aywrap&ncode=75903408e0b98cc62ba08fe4f10059f3


----------



## The_Showstopper

*After SRA scam, Maharashta housing minister Prakash Mehta in fresh*


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893827572265500673
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893828198806441984
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893828728098144257



Had vajpayee ji done at least half of What Modi/Shah duo has done in 3 years to completely destroy congress india wouldn't have had that worst phase of 2004-2014 . Better late than never post 2019 they should make sure that congress never comes back to rule the country for another 3 decades or maybe forever 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...it-from-power-matrix/articleshow/59937243.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

http://www.firstpost.com/india/pune...suspected-of-transporting-cattle-3899669.html

Hindus attacked at Police station by Seculars.
The Secular liberals are in silent mode.

Secular mobs are alright as per the liberals of India.


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> Had vajpayee ji done at least half of What Modi/Shah duo has done in 3 years to completely destroy congress india wouldn't have had that worst phase of 2004-2014 . Better late than never post 2019 they should make sure that congress never comes back to rule the country for another 3 decades or maybe forever
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...it-from-power-matrix/articleshow/59937243.cms


Vajpayee was by nature a nice person. I hear one time he even saved Rahul Gandhi when he got caught in Boston Airport with Drugs.

Modi Shah are not. They are ruthless in their pursuit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salimpheku

Soumitra said:


> Modi Shah are not. They are ruthless in their pursuit.



Modi & Shah will never forget what Congress did to them for 12 years.
That these 2 were hounded every minute would be an understatement.

These two know exactly what Congress is better than any of us debating here. They know what they are, they know how ruthless they are of given a chance and they know they need to finish off the tree becomes Congress can be taken over by some one who can stand up for India.

That Modi & Shah would destroy the family is given at this point. How they would go about it would be the interesting political lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*How 18 BJP states in 2017 is different from 18 Congress states in 1993*
Before the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) now, the last time a political grouping was in control of 18 states was 24 years ago. But there are differences.

When it wrested Nitish Kumar’s Janata Dal (United) from the Grand Alliance—a coalition of parties in Bihar against the BJP—and propped him to form a new government in the state, the BJP effectively annexed state number 18. Today, either the BJP or one of its 48 partners in the National Democratic Alliance (NDA) are in control of 18 of the 30 states in India.

The last time a political grouping enjoyed this kind of spread was 24 years ago, in 1993. Back then, it was the Congress, then the dominant party in Indian politics. In December 1993, when there were 26 states where elections were held, the Congress controlled 15 states by itself and one via an alliance. Two others were held by CPI (M), which was providing outside support to the Congress government at the Centre then.

Yet, there are differences between the groupings of 1993 and 2017.

One, today, we are firmly in the era of coalitions and alliances, typified by the BJP-led NDA (formed in 1998) and the Congress-led UPA (formed in 2004). But in 1993, broad alliances at the national level were yet to become the norm. It’s on the strength of such alliances that the Congress and its partners have come close to the 18-state mark a couple of times since, notably in 2006, when the UPA had 17 states.

Two, seen through the prism of national politics , the BJP spread of 2017 appears more potent than the 1993 spread of the Congress. The 18 BJP/partner states—many of which are the large states in the heartland—of 2017 sent 66% of MPs to the Lok Sabha in 2014, against the 48% the Congress’ 18 states sent in the 1991 national elections. Further, 68% of India’s population (as per Census 2011) resides in the 18 states controlled by the BJP and its partners against 45% for the Congress’ 1993 spread (as per Census 1991).
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/4z...-2017-is-different-from-18-Congress-stat.html


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> Vajpayee was by nature a nice person. I hear one time he even saved Rahul Gandhi when he got caught in Boston Airport with Drugs.
> 
> Modi Shah are not. They are ruthless in their pursuit.



And i am loving it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> And i am loving it


I feel schadenfreude at what the seculars and liberals are going through

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894126033246408704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893849047827529728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893840920604364801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893825565848772608


----------



## noksss

Finally the I&B minister Modi government needs many Fake intolerance/Church/Dalit attacks debate could have been avoided had Smriti been an I&B minister from the start 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894227111384203265

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893828654614036481
Must watch:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893790167282008064
Press doesn’t have exclusive right to criticise anyone: Court jantakareporter.com/india/press-ri…

Chandigarh police shockingly drop serious charges against BJP chief’s son, releases him in stalking case jantakareporter.com/india/haryana-…

*This is how Modi does politics: Rahul*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894217637193961472
Modi media:







Smriti Irani strikes again, admonishes PTI for photo of Modi, Nitish, forces news agency to delete tweet & apologise jantakareporter.com/india/smriti-i…

*Why PM, Shah silent on stalking by son of BJP leader, asks Yechury:*


----------



## ashok321

*Haryana stalking case: Sena mocks BJP for preaching on 'women schemes':*

Aha!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894224804831674368


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894245566254768128
Girl and her "stalkers" having a fun time. 
Another Congress Hit job exposed.


----------



## ranjeet

salimpheku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894245566254768128
> Girl and her "stalkers" having a fun time.
> Another Congress Hit job exposed.


It's not the same boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

ranjeet said:


> It's not the same boy.



Would still wait on that. I doubt we have heard the last on this case.

http://rightlog.in/2017/08/hindu-hriday-samrats-01/

Later this month, India will celebrate the completion of seventy years of independence. Sadly, the Indian civilization is staring at an existential threat. The cornerstones of this threat are the three Ms: the mullah, the missionary and the Marxist. The Marxist has infiltrated every sphere of life- the media, the intelligentsia, the academia, pop culture- displaying rabid hatred for everything Indian and paving the way for the mullah and the missionary to spread their tentacles on the ground.

The mullah and the missionary, flagbearers of imported cults, have gone about imposing themselves all around the country systematically and unscrupulously. The mullah’s journey is an old one, perhaps six centuries old. At first, political domination was used to suppress the native way of life, all along creating social conditions conducive for the natives to join their cult and take part in the perpetual holy war. In modern times, we see them play the minority card to take law into their own hands or avail special benefits. Sections of the political class are happy to let them grow and have their way, because alteration in the demographics is their only hope for survival.

The missionary on the other hand has penetrated remote corners of the country. Targeting poor villagers and tribals, victims of decades of Nehruvian socialism and systemic corruption, they have inducted these forgotten people into their fold, often with nothing more than a bag of rice as inducement. Elsewhere, they have appropriated local epics in the context of their cult, and used their corrupted versions to lure the unsuspecting into their fold. Apart from the mainstream backbone provided by the Marxists, both the mullah and the missionary have unlimited coffers. The deadly combination of Marxist mentality, pseudo-secular politics, Arab petro-dollars and Vatican wealth, is eroding the world’s greatest civilization.



It is in this backdrop that some individuals have emerged as “Hindu Hriday Samrats” in the last few decades, understanding this existential threat in its entirety and galvanizing people to stand up against it.
*The term Hindu Hriday Samrat (Emperor of Hindu hearts) came about originally after it was used as the title of a book on Balasaheb Thackeray’s life.*
Ever since, the term has been popularly bestowed on many figures who chose to stand up for Hinduism, like Subramanian Swamy and even prime minister Modi at some point of his political career. With our civilization facing an existential threat in the decades to come, the next generation of Hindu Hriday Samrats will play a crucial role in reversing this downward trend. In their respective states, they are already working towards rediscovering and reasserting what has been forcibly taken away from us.

Yogi Adityanath, the flamboyant chief minister of Uttar Pradesh who has already made a mark in the short span of a few months, is perhaps going about this in the most unapologetic way. Those who understand the extent of destruction our civilization has undergone, simply wish every political leader displayed at least half the guts Yogi has. With the aim of strengthening the state’s law and order, Yogi has ensured that unlike the previous regimes, the minority card isn’t a factor in dealing with lawbreakers. Members of the minority community squatting illegally on the property of others have been evicted. The corrupt Waqf boards, supposedly established for the welfare of the minority community, have been disbanded. In Noida, when an illegal colony of Muslim immigrants from Bangladesh rioted after one of its members was caught stealing from the house of her employer, the government brought the situation under control and destroyed the colony. This idea that somebody adopting an imported cult does not make them special in any way, that they will be treated like any other Indian under every circumstance, is the first step towards ensuring that our civilization has at least a fighting chance for survival.

But Yogi is two steps ahead of the rest. He has been forthcoming about his views on Indian history, and exposed the Marxist narrative threadbare. The question he constantly raises about the irrationality of the Taj Mahal being a representative symbol of India, has struck a chord and provoked widespread debate. After all, the monument is the work of marauding invaders, and many of our civilization’s works could perhaps be more appropriate symbols of representation. His plans to renovate and revive important temples, build groves and theme-parks based on the Ramayana and the Mahabharata, may be exactly what the country needs to feel proud and to start taking ourselves seriously once again.

In Assam, chief minister Sarbananda Sonowal faces tough challenges. Through the years, millions of Illegal immigrants from Bangladesh have made their way into the state. Since most of them belong to the minority community, Tarun Gogoi’s government and politicians like Badruddin Ajmal have encouraged their immigration to skew the state’s demographics and survive politically. The minority community has now crossed the thirty-percent mark, and as is characteristic, radicalization has begun. The government has cracked down hard on rioting, terrorism and a slew of irrational demands by the community which sparked off protests. As promised during the elections, the government has cracked down on illegal immigration, destroyed their illegal colonies (one was set up inside the Kaziranga, believe it or not) and displayed every characteristic of a strong border state. In Assam, a quiet cleanup has begun.

The latest entrant to the club has been the state of Jharkhand. Each time the media reports an instance of Ghar Wapsi, the hypocritical Congress Party and its ecosystem, which has refused to support an anti-conversion law, cries foul. Chief minister Raghubar Das, instead of waiting for his party to obtain a majority in both houses of parliament and pass a comprehensive anti-conversion act, has brought about his own version for the state. Jharkhand has a large tribal population, and is therefore a potential hotbed for missionary activity. But after the law comes into effect later this month, the missionary will find himself behind bars for three years if he attempts to convert anyone. Each conversion will also set him back by fifty thousand rupees. The punishment will defer if he attempts to convert a minor girl: four years in jail and a lakh of rupees in fine. If any other state cares enough to let the Hindu practice his religion freely, without allurement or coercion, perhaps they could take a cue from Jharkhand.

*Across the country, a newfound realization that we must stand up for our civilization before it is run over, is gradually emerging. The three chief ministers, the next generation of Hindu Hriday Samrats, have displayed courage and aptitude. *


Let us hope they keep up with their resolve, that others join them, that we quell this existentialist threat, that the imported cults are restrained, and that our civilization can continue unabated in its quest for divine perfection.


----------



## JanjaWeed

It's a hit job for sure.. & NDTV desperately trying play up this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

JanjaWeed said:


> It's a hit job for sure.. & NDTV desperately trying play up this one!



That NDtv took this up so aggressively is the first give away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894239021882163200


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894241763786858496


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893803686815649792
Na khata hun na khane deta hun - *Modi

Bunkum & balderdash.*


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894189918406062080


----------



## jaunty

People here have dropped so low in emperor's service it's sickening to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Smriti is the one who raised this issue and now got it done she in her usual best 

* Rajiv Gandhi Trust asked to vacate land in Amethi*


----------



## ashok321

*Cong on BJP neta's son: How has CCTV footage gone missing? :*

*Can't let fear take over us, says gutsy woman stalked by BJP neta's son:*







And these are Indian legislators..







Oh no!
This BJP is out to ruin India:

*Why India’s official crime rate figures are unreliable*


Intelligence input shows BJP may unleash violence in Kerala to dodge graft charges, says Vijayan


----------



## ashok321

Modi bought Nitish Kumar with (money bags) promise for more funds to Bihar.
But Modi is not doing that, it seems.
Hence:

*Bihar's Friendship Day nudge: Show us the money*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894453501216014337
BJP badmashi is transparent now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894457146846306305
Media is sold out to Modi.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894420426163499009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894418501674446849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894478370867601409
MAKER OF 'KAKOOS' FILM GETS 2000 RAPE THREATS


----------



## Bibo

salimpheku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894245566254768128
> Girl and her "stalkers" having a fun time.
> Another Congress Hit job exposed.



I used to respect you before this. 

Not any more. 

You are a MUSLIM in my eyes. SHAME ON YOU.



JanjaWeed said:


> It's a hit job for sure.. & NDTV desperately trying play up this one!



Have you totally lost it ? 

What if that girl was your mother or your Sister or your daughter. 

Would you still blame NDTV and not the Guy who tried to rape and kill them ? 

What the FCUK is wrong with you people ?



salimpheku said:


> That NDtv took this up so aggressively is the first give away.



Yes, who really cares about that HINDU girl who was about to he raped and killed by a Hindu guy. 

Your crocodile tears exist only if that hindu girl was about to be raped by a Muslim guy.



ashok321 said:


> *C*



Pretty sure Both the girl and "teacher" are muslims. Want to bet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894412280829431808


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894524999335268352
BJP is out to put a dent in ADMK armor:

*A BJP Leader Meets Rajinikanth, Party Says Courtesy Call*


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894548182524350466
BJP photoshop subterfuge again:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894555165499559936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894555129201827841


----------



## ashok321

Ambush, poaching & horse trading with Ambani and Adani dollars:

*Tripura: 5 TMC MLAs join BJP; party flag flutters in unconquered state:

The ultimate PM of India would be Ambani anyway. *


----------



## ashok321

Iron ore worth Rs 1,900 cr illegally extracted: CAG
Imagine this on above news..

CBI, Modi does nothing on such massive illegal activity, but sends 17 AAP MLAs all of whom all get subsequent bail.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894571550015459328


----------



## Soumitra

Babudom-mukt Bharat: PM Modi is waging a relentless war away from the limelight 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


----------



## ashok321

Cheat & deciet BJP:

Shaina NC tweets fake photo shaming Chandigarh's stalking victim, later deletes tweet blaming hackers jantakareporter.com/india/shaina-n…


----------



## Bibo

ashok321 said:


> Cheat & deciet BJP:
> 
> Shaina NC tweets fake photo shaming Chandigarh's stalking victim, later deletes tweet blaming hackers jantakareporter.com/india/shaina-n…



Yup, she lost her Credibility with that post.



jaunty said:


> People here have dropped so low in emperor's service it's sickening to see.



Its also sickening to see people call the democratically elected PM of India an "emperor". I guess we should be grateful you did not call him a "dictator"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Cheat n deceit a la Modi..

Pradhan Mantri Mudra Yojna: A bunch of huge lies and incredible art of deception, writes @t_d_h_nair jantakareporter.com/india/pradhan-…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894619214140592128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894578051685638144
Abuse people, propel hatred on Twitter and say your account has been hacked.

What a cheap shot!


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894553343715983361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Congress MLAs return to Gujarat, taken to resort as Vaghela says he's in touch with Ahmed Patel jantakareporter.com/india/congress…


----------



## salimpheku

Bibo said:


> I used to respect you before this.
> 
> Not any more.
> 
> You are a MUSLIM in my eyes. SHAME ON YOU.



Well, if the guy has done the stalking jail the bugger & I will eat my words here.
But we have seen in the past how the guy got screwed only for the truth to come out later. By then the guy lost everything.

Does anyone remember Rohthak sisters?
OR
Does the Sikh guy who got screwed by AAP lady in Delhi fresh in your memory?

Refresh course for all people here.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...dan-srivastava-false-accusation/1/820645.html

Or this?

http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2015/02/19/rohtak-sisters-_n_6710858.html

We all know why they were done and who did it.

LOL @ liberals.

Its the same set of people who shield Parchuri, read what this filthy old guy has done, caught on camera.


----------



## Bibo

salimpheku said:


> Well, if the guy has done the stalking jail the bugger & I will eat my words here.
> But we have seen in the past how the guy got screwed only for the truth to come out later. By then the guy lost everything.
> 
> Does anyone remember Rohthak sisters?
> OR
> Does the Sikh guy who got screwed by AAP lady in Delhi fresh in your memory?
> 
> Refresh course for all people here.
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...dan-srivastava-false-accusation/1/820645.html
> 
> Or this?
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2015/02/19/rohtak-sisters-_n_6710858.html
> 
> We all know why they were done and who did it.
> 
> LOL @ liberals.
> 
> Its the same set of people who shield Parchuri, read what this filthy old guy has done, caught on camera.



How will be ever know if the guy has done the stalking since you have already declared it a "political conspiracy". 

Apparently now every crime in India can be hidden by crying "conspiracy". Its a neat trick. 

Murder ? Naaah ....... its a conspiracy. See how many people in India are falsely accused of murder. (except when its RSS)

Rape ? Naaah ..... conspiracy....see how many people in India are falsely accused of rape. (except when its by muslims)

Theft ? Naah ........ conspiracy. See how many pepole in India are falsely accused of theft. (except when its by CONgress)

Amazing "Logic".


----------



## ashok321

Cheat & deceit BJP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828124204591620096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894562840836620288


----------



## salimpheku

Bibo said:


> How will be ever know if the guy has done the stalking since you have already declared it a "political conspiracy".
> 
> Apparently now every crime in India can be hidden by crying "conspiracy". Its a neat trick.
> 
> Murder ? Naaah ....... its a conspiracy. See how many people in India are falsely accused of murder. (except when its RSS)
> 
> Rape ? Naaah ..... conspiracy....see how many people in India are falsely accused of rape. (except when its by muslims)
> 
> Theft ? Naah ........ conspiracy. See how many pepole in India are falsely accused of theft. (except when its by CONgress)
> 
> Amazing "Logic".



I completely agree with you. I am not even contesting what you are saying.
This is not like other cases where things are crystal clear. If it was, I would be joining you asking for these guys blood.

Yes, my initial post was in very bad taste and I concede that.

But let's wait for few days before throwing these guys under the bus. 
I have quoted few examples where the guys lives have been completely destroyed. Before we do the same to these guys, lets take a deep breadth and start.

Chandigarh has a Cong govt as well. So, we know it won't be politically buried. Like I stated, if more facts come out and the guys have indeed stalked this girl, I will join u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bibo said:


> Have you totally lost it ?
> 
> What if that girl was your mother or your Sister or your daughter.
> 
> Would you still blame NDTV and not the Guy who tried to rape and kill them ?
> 
> What the FCUK is wrong with you people ?



Eezy tigress.. you are jizzin in your pants as if I was mocking at your personal tragedy!
NDTV has a history of doing hit jobs against BJP & organisations affiliated to it! Remember those church attack incidents by so called 'sanghis'? One whole month of 'buck stops here' & 'left right & centre' was dedicated to it.. when the truth unraveled after a while, it dint even make to the ticker you get on the bottom of the screen!

Oh yeah.. that 'rape' incident by ruling party supporters during jatt reservation stir in Haryana! 

Having said that..I'm not trying to absolve the culprit here.. Then again anything that is played up by NDTV shouldn't be taken by its face value as they have history of sexing up half truths!


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894788261847027712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894495355366236162

Own a car, fridge or AC? You will get no welfare scheme benefits
A fridge?

Stupid India..

*Murdering a great journal, one editor at a time:*

Supreme Court dismisses plea for making yoga compulsory in schools #JantaKaReporter jantakareporter.com/india/dismisse…

Earned 15 crores overnight by voting in fav of BJP:

#RajyaSabhaPolls: वाघेला बोले- मैंने #AhmedPatel को नहीं दिया वोट, कांग्रेस के दो विधायकों ने भी दिया BJP को वोट jantakareporter.com/hindi/rajya-sa…

This is India and the ruling party of Modi which buys elected legislators in the open market.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894591718535741440


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894815525536055297


----------



## Bibo

salimpheku said:


> I completely agree with you. I am not even contesting what you are saying.
> This is not like other cases where things are crystal clear. If it was, I would be joining you asking for these guys blood.
> 
> Yes, my initial post was in very bad taste and I concede that.
> 
> But let's wait for few days before throwing these guys under the bus.
> I have quoted few examples where the guys lives have been completely destroyed. Before we do the same to these guys, lets take a deep breadth and start.
> 
> Chandigarh has a Cong govt as well. So, we know it won't be politically buried. Like I stated, if more facts come out and the guys have indeed stalked this girl, I will join u.



Chandigarh is a UNION TERRITORY and the cops are under the Union Home ministry. 

There are plenty of video's of the Chase that is being shown on news channels. This is not a "political" matter, its a clear case of sexual harassment. 

Stop trying to view it through a political lens.



JanjaWeed said:


> Eezy tigress.. you are jizzin in your pants as if I was mocking at your personal tragedy!
> NDTV has a history of doing hit jobs against BJP & organisations affiliated to it! Remember those church attack incidents by so called 'sanghis'? One whole month of 'buck stops here' & 'left right & centre' was dedicated to it.. when the truth unraveled after a while, it dint even make to the ticker you get on the bottom of the screen!
> 
> Oh yeah.. that 'rape' incident by ruling party supporters during jatt reservation stir in Haryana!
> 
> Having said that..I'm not trying to absolve the culprit here.. Then again anything that is played up by NDTV shouldn't be taken by its face value as they have history of sexing up half truths!



It is a personal tragedy for EVERY MAN who has a women in his house and worries for their safety. 

This is not a trial about NDTV or BJP. Its about the safety of women on Indian roads and the role BJP has in ensuring that safety since people like me voted them to power and have advocated for them. 

You have your personal axe to grind against NDTV, go do that on some other thread.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894511064901050368
VIDEO: Chandigarh stalking case: CCTV footage shows girl was indeed chased jantakareporter.com/india/retrieve…

Supreme Court seeks Centre's reply on validity of special status to Jammu and Kashmir

The Supreme Court today sought response from the Centre on a plea against a Delhi High Court order by which it had rejected a petition challenging validity of Article 370 of the Constitution giving special status to Jammu and Kashmir.












This kind of India has no future, wherein political parties _shepherd_ their legislators away from their own states for fear of poaching.

Does this happen in Japan, Canada, USA/EU?
*No.*

Only in stupid India which is spearheaded by the so called nationalist PM Modi, one who himself accepts slash funds for election purpose from dubious sources.


----------



## salimpheku

Bibo said:


> Chandigarh is a UNION TERRITORY and the cops are under the Union Home ministry.
> 
> There are plenty of video's of the Chase that is being shown on news channels. This is not a "political" matter, its a clear case of sexual harassment.
> 
> Stop trying to view it through a political lens.



Well looks like the guys messed up looking at the video where the two cars are travelling in the same direction.
The guys need to be booked & brought to justice as fast as possible.


----------



## Bibo

salimpheku said:


> Well looks like the guys messed up looking at the video where the two cars are travelling in the same direction.
> The guys need to be booked & brought to justice as fast as possible.



What do you mean " the guys messed up" ? 

These are Men who are studying LAW and is chasing a lone girl @ 12:30 midnight, forcing her to stop and trying to open her car door forcibly. 

Why would they want to do that if not for sexually assaulting her ? 

This is more than "stalking". This is an assault and the cops HAVE diluted the charges under political pressure or by taking a bribe.


----------



## ashok321

'Biggest Scam Of This Century'
CONGRESS ALLEGES SCAM IN NOTES OF IRREGULAR SIZES

*Indians Are Tweeting Photos Of Their Bills After GST And They're Not Happy*


----------



## salimpheku

Bibo said:


> What do you mean " the guys messed up" ?
> 
> These are Men who are studying LAW and is chasing a lone girl @ 12:30 midnight, forcing her to stop and trying to open her car door forcibly.
> 
> Why would they want to do that if not for sexually assaulting her ?
> 
> This is more than "stalking". This is an assault and the cops HAVE diluted the charges under political pressure or by taking a bribe.



huh. Yes, they messed up and they need to pay as per law.
Why are you getting all worked up about what I said?

I have said in the post that these guys should be booked and brought to justice as soon as possible.
Exactly what else do you want me to say? That they should be stoned to death? May be you want me to go to Chandigarh and hunt them down.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894443812520685568
FYI, read this tweet and follow the guy. His sister has been kidnapped 4 days back. They know who kidnapped her but no national media will show this on TV for obvious reasons. 
What happened in Chandigarh was bad & needs to dealt with as per law but there are thousand cases which are even worse that happen all over India.
Get your outrage & priorities in order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Arun Jaitley’s Claim Of More Violence in Kerala During Left Rule Is Incorrect*

*Facts checker:*

http://factchecker.in/arun-jaitleys-claim-of-more-violence-in-kerala-during-left-rule-is-incorrect/


----------



## Bibo

salimpheku said:


> huh. Yes, they messed up and they need to pay as per law.
> Why are you getting all worked up about what I said?
> 
> I have said in the post that these guys should be booked and brought to justice as soon as possible.
> Exactly what else do you want me to say? That they should be stoned to death? May be you want me to go to Chandigarh and hunt them down.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894443812520685568
> FYI, read this tweet and follow the guy. His sister has been kidnapped 4 days back. They know who kidnapped her but no national media will show this on TV for obvious reasons.
> What happened in Chandigarh was bad & needs to dealt with as per law but there are thousand cases which are even worse that happen all over India.
> Get your outrage & priorities in order.



"messed up" means "confused". 

You what you are really claiming is that those poor boys got "confused" and tried to sexually molest that girl. 

I find that pretty SICK and Chauvinistic. 

Criminals do not "mess up", they plan crimes and execute it. Its unlikely that those guys were chasing her at midnight without some sinister plan. Those first timers just could not pull it off. Thank god for that. 

One can always pull up random cases of rape, kidnap, theft, decoity, etc .... but such "defense" is poor logic and in poor taste. 

An incidence involving the Son of the BJP state president is not the same as an attempt at molestation by a random frustrated nobody. Those kids did what they did under the shadow of his fathers power and influence. 

That is why when they were arrested a hundred BJP workers landed up in the police station in their defense. 

You don't find that disturbing ? BJP workers ganging up in defense of their "leaders" son and not the girl who they are supposed to actually represent an fight for. 

THAT is the real problem.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894857958051389441
Can Modi do this to Ambanis?


----------



## ashok321

*Shia Waqf Board to SC: Mosque can be built near Ram Temple in Ayodhya:*


----------



## ashok321

Cheat & deceit BJP:

*Gujarat EC to watch video of MLAs showing ballot paper to Amit Shah:*


----------



## Abingdonboy

And they claim BJP is against democracy! Everytime INC is on the losing end they start playing this sh!t, the darkest days of India's democracy (the Emergency) happened under them, then we have had the BS about EVM hacking and now this.......


F*ck them and their entitled BS, they are being stomped on at every opportunity and cannot compute this as they feel that they are the Sultans of India, destined to rule for all of time. I was ambivalent to CONgress a few years ago but with each passing day I pray for more and more pain for all of its leadership, they are the scum of the earth, I literally cannot think of anything positive to say about these scoundrels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Cheat & deceit BJP has no locus standi here:*

One of our MLAs had mistakenly showed his vote in Haryana and his vote was rejected, same was done in Gujarat so their votes should be rejected: Congress MP Anand Sharma.

Congress MP P Chidambaram says, “There is enough evidence that the ballot paper were seen by people other than those authorized.”

“EC must reject these ballot papers as it did in Haryana in June 2016,” Chidambaram says, reports ANI.

*What is the sauce for the goose should be the sauce for the gender. *


----------



## salimpheku

Bibo said:


> "messed up" means "confused".



Messed up is a slang which is used in a lot of ways.

there is a difference between 'They *are* messed up' vs 'They messed up'.
I sincerely hope you understand the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Victorious Ahmed Patel tweets, "Truth prevails." jantakareporter.com/india/aah-med-…


----------



## Soumitra

Amit Shah made Ahmed Patel and Congress run from pillar to post all night before finally scraping through in the RS polls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Ahmed Patel's victory shows Congress-Mukt Bharat is still a far cry *
The failure of BJP's desperate attempts to poach Congress MLAs will send a message to voters that this might not be the best way to a Congress-Mukt Bharat.

*Ahmed Patel clinches fifth Rajya Sabha term*


----------



## salimpheku

Soumitra said:


> Amit Shah made Ahmed Patel and Congress run from pillar to post all night before finally scraping through in the RS polls



The bozos are thinking it's a victory for them.

Little do they understand the fact that Shah stripped these guys naked in front of the whole world.
Oh I would love Congress to explain why their MLA's were enjoying in 5 star hotel in Karnataka when Gujarat was reeling under floods.

Shah did a 'kahi pe nigahe, kahi be nishaana' with Congress & they fell for it hook, line & sinker


----------



## Bibo

salimpheku said:


> The bozos are thinking it's a victory for them.
> 
> Little do they understand the fact that Shah stripped these guys naked in front of the whole world.
> Oh I would love Congress to explain why their MLA's were enjoying in 5 star hotel in Karnataka when Gujarat was reeling under floods.
> 
> Shah did a 'kahi pe nigahe, kahi be nishaana' with Congress & they fell for it hook, line & sinker



Oh god ..... that is just pathetic. Stop being in DENIAL all the time. 

This IS a victory for the CONgress and Eggs on face of "master strategist" Amit Shah, and in my view, it serves him right. 

Amit Shah held Dr. Subramanian Swamy in contempt and the BJP left him alone to battle Sonia & Rahul gandhi in the Herald case. They abandoned him when he was fighting corruption in the court against Chidambaram. 

His petty ego prevented him from using the abilities of this man to cut down the CONgress high command to size. 

And what is the end result ? 

The same High command and Chiddu came together to destroy Amit Shah's ego and snatched away victory from the jaws of defeat by a technicality. 


Today Shah's reputation has been AGAIN dented and the CONgress reputation for pulling a win out of their hat has been strengthened. 

BJP and CONgress both choose to make this a battle of prestige and the BJP LOST its prestige. 


This story clearly demonstrates why Amit Shah is not PM material. He is a victim of his own hubris. Much like some of the BJP supporters in pdf. 

All BJP can now say is tomorrow is another day.


----------



## salimpheku

Bibo said:


> Oh god ..... that is just pathetic. Stop being in DENIAL all the time.
> 
> This IS a victory for the CONgress and Eggs on face of "master strategist" Amit Shah, and in my view, it serves him right.
> 
> Amit Shah held Dr. Subramanian Swamy in contempt and the BJP left him alone to battle Sonia & Rahul gandhi in the Herald case. They abandoned him when he was fighting corruption in the court against Chidambaram.
> 
> His petty ego prevented him from using the abilities of this man to cut down the CONgress high command to size.
> 
> And what is the end result ?
> 
> The same High command and Chiddu came together to destroy Amit Shah's ego and snatched away victory from the jaws of defeat by a technicality.
> 
> 
> Today Shah's reputation has been AGAIN dented and the CONgress reputation for pulling a win out of their hat has been strengthened.
> 
> BJP and CONgress both choose to make this a battle of prestige and the BJP LOST its prestige.
> 
> 
> This story clearly demonstrates why Amit Shah is not PM material. He is a victim of his own hubris. Much like some of the BJP supporters in pdf.
> 
> All BJP can now say is tomorrow is another day.



You probably thought the same thing after BJP lost Bihar elections - right?

Never assume politics is all linear. It's like a war, the small battles on their own have importance but in the larger context of war, analysis must be done.
Sure, BJP lost the battle to get the RS seat but what happens to the bigger battle in couple of months in Gujarat? What about the impact in 2019?

There is nothing like prestige in politics. You either win the war or you don't. Bihar should be a great example for all of us to know what a battle looks like & what a war looks like.

Coming to Subramaniam Swamy, your analysis couldn't be more wrong. He is placed exactly where he needs to be. Don't confuse court cases with politics & if you think BJP is an ideal party where they won't mix these two where it suits them, then you are mistaken.
Remember, Politics is all about timing - Subramanian swamy is the hound & he is well aware of what he wants and what BJP want's. Don't mistake Subramanian Swamy to be a friend of BJP. It's a convergence of common interests that has brought the two parties together.

And stop making a repeat fool of your self & read the whole post, take a deep breadth, understand the post and reply. Here again, the context of the post is also important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Bibo said:


> Oh god ..... that is just pathetic. Stop being in DENIAL all the time.
> 
> This IS a victory for the CONgress and Eggs on face of "master strategist" Amit Shah, and in my view, it serves him right.
> 
> Amit Shah held Dr. Subramanian Swamy in contempt and the BJP left him alone to battle Sonia & Rahul gandhi in the Herald case. They abandoned him when he was fighting corruption in the court against Chidambaram.
> 
> His petty ego prevented him from using the abilities of this man to cut down the CONgress high command to size.
> 
> And what is the end result ?
> 
> The same High command and Chiddu came together to destroy Amit Shah's ego and snatched away victory from the jaws of defeat by a technicality.
> 
> 
> Today Shah's reputation has been AGAIN dented and the CONgress reputation for pulling a win out of their hat has been strengthened.
> 
> BJP and CONgress both choose to make this a battle of prestige and the BJP LOST its prestige.
> 
> 
> This story clearly demonstrates why Amit Shah is not PM material. He is a victim of his own hubris. Much like some of the BJP supporters in pdf.
> 
> All BJP can now say is tomorrow is another day.



Calm down, playing dirty is what both sides do. People have different opinions, respect them. Having different opinions does not make one "hubris". Congress did sacrifice their chances in Gujarat to save A.P. We will have to wait and see if the entire drama was worth it for congress.


----------



## salimpheku

Star Wars said:


> We will have to wait and see if the entire drama was worth it for congress.



It's only hindsight that's always 20/20.

Bihar mahaghatbhandhan looked like a master-stroke 2 years back. This now is an albatross for Congress, since they now doubt every party that aligns with them.


----------



## ashok321

Thank every MLA who voted 4 me despite unprecedented intimidation & pressure from BJP.They voted for inclusive India jantakareporter.com/india/ahmed-sh…


----------



## Bibo

salimpheku said:


> You probably thought the same thing after BJP lost Bihar elections - right?



Are you for real ?

The MahaGhatbandan showed the world how the BJP can be stopped. By a potent mix of Caste politics.

Its to BJP's luck that there are no tall leaders in the opposition who could unite them to form this front.



> Never assume politics is all linear. It's like a war, the small battles on their own have importance but in the larger context of war, analysis must be done.
> Sure, BJP lost the battle to get the RS seat but what happens to the bigger battle in couple of months in Gujarat? What about the impact in 2019?



Those are not in play here. This was a grudge match that Amit shah lost.

Ahmed patel threw him in jail and when Amit Shat tried to get back at him, Ahmed patel outsmarted him once again.

You might not be able to see this, but the rest of the word can see it without any ambiguity.



> There is nothing like prestige in politics. You either win the war or you don't. Bihar should be a great example for all of us to know what a battle looks like & what a war looks like.



If that was not the case, then a single RS seat from Gujarat would not have made it to National news and we would not be here discussing it.

Prestige is a play of perception and perception is everything in politics. And CONgress just won the battle of perception in this instance. Amit Shah stuck his neck out and so did Ahmed Patel. Amit shah just lost, ahmed patel just won.

End of the day, Jo jeetha wohi Sikander.



> Coming to Subramaniam Swamy, your analysis couldn't be more wrong. He is placed exactly where he needs to be. Don't confuse court cases with politics & if you think BJP is an ideal party where they won't mix these two where it suits them, then you are mistaken.
> Remember, Politics is all about timing - Subramanian swamy is the hound & he is well aware of what he wants and what BJP want's. Don't mistake Subramanian Swamy to be a friend of BJP. It's a convergence of common interests that has brought the two parties together.



LOL.... Dr. Swamy is in political limbo who is fighting his own personal battles and alienated from the larger body of BJP politics.

BJP has done its best to render him impotent, Is only Dr. Swamy's tenacity and strength that keeps him relevant. BJP has not "placed" him anywhere (except the RS), Dr. Swamy has placed himself in a position where nobody can ignore him. No thanks to the BJP.

There are no "friends" in politics. Even within the same party. Most of your "friends" will back stab you without a moment's hesitation. That is politics. Only someone Naive will use terms like "friends" in politics.

Its convergences of common interests that brings people together in any party. Dr. Swamy is no different from NaMo or Amit shah in that matter.



> And stop making a repeat fool of your self & read the whole post, take a deep breadth, understand the post and reply. Here again, the context of the post is also important.



The only person who is making a fool is YOU with your repeated attempt at DENIAL and pretending that there is "nothing called prestige" 

I would rather have facts and the TRUTH , than a nudge and a wink and Hypocrisy. So there is no point in asking me to "understand". I am not the "understanding" type.



Star Wars said:


> Calm down, playing dirty is what both sides do. People have different opinions, respect them. Having different opinions does not make one "hubris". Congress did sacrifice their chances in Gujarat to save A.P. We will have to wait and see if the entire drama was worth it for congress.



Playing dirty is a dangerous game and if one does it, one has to make sure they WIN. 

Otherwise you end up looking like a dirty pig. 

Its not difference in opinion that makes "hubris", its denial of reality that makes "hubris". 

CONgress is a spent force in Gujarat, so this battle was never about Gujarat. 

It was about the might of the BJP vs the Might of the CONgress in a Battle of WITS. Guess who won that one. 

This will continue to give hope to the opposition that CONgress can still pull a miracle from their hat. It just strengthened opposition moral. The very opposite of what BJP was trying to achieve.


----------



## Star Wars

Bibo said:


> Are you for real ?
> 
> The MahaGhatbandan showed the world how the BJP can be stopped. By a potent mix of Caste politics.
> 
> Its to BJP's luck that there are no tall leaders in the opposition who could unite them to form this front.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not in play here. This was a grudge match that Amit shah lost.
> 
> Ahmed patel threw him in jail and when Amit Shat tried to get back at him, Ahmed patel outsmarted him once again.
> 
> You might not be able to see this, but the rest of the word can see it without any ambiguity.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was not the case, then a single RS seat from Gujarat would not have made it to National news and we would not be here discussing it.
> 
> Prestige is a play of perception and perception is everything in politics. And CONgress just won the battle of perception in this instance. Amit Shah stuck his neck out and so did Ahmed Patel. Amit shah just lost, ahmed patel just won.
> 
> End of the day, Jo jeetha wohi Sikander.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.... Dr. Swamy is in political limbo who is fighting his own personal battles and alienated from the larger body of BJP politics.
> 
> BJP has done its best to render him impotent, Is only Dr. Swamy's tenacity and strength that keeps him relevant. BJP has not "placed" him anywhere (except the RS), Dr. Swamy has placed himself in a position where nobody can ignore him. No thanks to the BJP.
> 
> There are no "friends" in politics. Even within the same party. Most of your "friends" will back stab you without a moment's hesitation. That is politics. Only someone Naive will use terms like "friends" in politics.
> 
> Its convergences of common interests that brings people together in any party. Dr. Swamy is no different from NaMo or Amit shah in that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> The only person who is making a fool is YOU with your repeated attempt at DENIAL and pretending that there is "nothing called prestige"
> 
> I would rather have facts and the TRUTH , than a nudge and a wink and Hypocrisy. So there is no point in asking me to "understand". I am not the "understanding" type.



Is it not possible to have a discussion without demeaning others ?



Bibo said:


> Are you for real ?
> 
> The MahaGhatbandan showed the world how the BJP can be stopped. By a potent mix of Caste politics.
> 
> Its to BJP's luck that there are no tall leaders in the opposition who could unite them to form this front.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not in play here. This was a grudge match that Amit shah lost.
> 
> Ahmed patel threw him in jail and when Amit Shat tried to get back at him, Ahmed patel outsmarted him once again.
> 
> You might not be able to see this, but the rest of the word can see it without any ambiguity.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was not the case, then a single RS seat from Gujarat would not have made it to National news and we would not be here discussing it.
> 
> Prestige is a play of perception and perception is everything in politics. And CONgress just won the battle of perception in this instance. Amit Shah stuck his neck out and so did Ahmed Patel. Amit shah just lost, ahmed patel just won.
> 
> End of the day, Jo jeetha wohi Sikander.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.... Dr. Swamy is in political limbo who is fighting his own personal battles and alienated from the larger body of BJP politics.
> 
> BJP has done its best to render him impotent, Is only Dr. Swamy's tenacity and strength that keeps him relevant. BJP has not "placed" him anywhere (except the RS), Dr. Swamy has placed himself in a position where nobody can ignore him. No thanks to the BJP.
> 
> There are no "friends" in politics. Even within the same party. Most of your "friends" will back stab you without a moment's hesitation. That is politics. Only someone Naive will use terms like "friends" in politics.
> 
> Its convergences of common interests that brings people together in any party. Dr. Swamy is no different from NaMo or Amit shah in that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> The only person who is making a fool is YOU with your repeated attempt at DENIAL and pretending that there is "nothing called prestige"
> 
> I would rather have facts and the TRUTH , than a nudge and a wink and Hypocrisy. So there is no point in asking me to "understand". I am not the "understanding" type.
> 
> 
> 
> Playing dirty is a dangerous game and if one does it, one has to make sure they WIN.
> 
> Otherwise you end up looking like a dirty pig.
> 
> Its not difference in opinion that makes "hubris", its denial of reality that makes "hubris".
> 
> CONgress is a spent force in Gujarat, so this battle was never about Gujarat.
> 
> It was about the might of the BJP vs the Might of the CONgress in a Battle of WITS. Guess who won that one.
> 
> This will continue to give hope to the opposition that CONgress can still pull a miracle from their hat. It just strengthened opposition moral. The very opposite of what BJP was trying to achieve.



Congress is a spent force everywhere. As long as they exist, there is no credible opposition. Weather it is 2019 or 2024.

Considering how mgb failed miserably, it will be difficult to replicate it.


----------



## Bibo

Star Wars said:


> Is it not possible to have a discussion without demeaning others ?



Sure, but I am not here to "discuss". Discussion is between equals. I am here to counter propaganda and if required, give some solid kicks to wake up those pretending to sleep.



Star Wars said:


> Congress is a spent force everywhere. As long as they exist, there is no credible opposition. Weather it is 2019 or 2024.



Credible opposition is not slave to CONgress. They will arise whenever there is a power vacuum or disparity. An alternative narrative will always exist.


----------



## Star Wars

Bibo said:


> Sure, but I am not here to "discuss". Discussion is between equals. I am here to counter propaganda and if required, give some solid kicks to wake up those pretending to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Credible opposition is not slave to CONgress. They will arise whenever there is a power vacuum or disparity. An alternative narrative will always exist.



That's going to do the exact opposite of what you intend. As long as conf exists, there will not be a political vaccum.


----------



## Bibo

Star Wars said:


> That's going to do the exact opposite of what you intend. As long as conf exists, there will not be a political vaccum.



My intention is a strong Hindutva movement and it does not matter to me who brings it. BJP or the CONgress or Anybody else.

I never claimed there is a power vacuum.


----------



## salimpheku

Bibo said:


> Are you for real ?
> 
> The MahaGhatbandan showed the world how the BJP can be stopped. By a potent mix of Caste politics.
> 
> Its to BJP's luck that there are no tall leaders in the opposition who could unite them to form this front.



Right now BJP is ruling in Bihar & I am the one that needs the reality check, right? 
What the Ghatbhandham showed in 2 years is the huge chink in their armor, which BJP has showed it can drive through. That's why I asked you not to look what you have before you but have a larger picture in mind to analyse.



Bibo said:


> Those are not in play here. This was a grudge match that Amit shah lost.
> 
> Ahmed patel threw him in jail and when Amit Shat tried to get back at him, Ahmed patel outsmarted him once again.
> 
> You might not be able to see this, but the rest of the word can see it without any ambiguity.



You mean Shah being put in jail = Ahmed Patel not winning his RS seat.
If you think BJP has started 'their' brand of politics yet, you know nothing. Wait & watch.



Bibo said:


> LOL.... Dr. Swamy is in political limbo who is fighting his own personal battles and alienated from the larger body of BJP politics.
> 
> BJP has done its best to render him impotent, Is only Dr. Swamy's tenacity and strength that keeps him relevant. BJP has not "placed" him anywhere (except the RS), Dr. Swamy has placed himself in a position where nobody can ignore him. No thanks to the BJP.
> 
> There are no "friends" in politics. Even within the same party. Most of your "friends" will back stab you without a moment's hesitation. That is politics. Only someone Naive will use terms like "friends" in politics.
> 
> Its convergences of common interests that brings people together in any party. Dr. Swamy is no different from NaMo or Amit shah in that matter.


Yup. BJP has rendered him impotent by giving him RS seat on a platter.
You always assure politics is a zero sum game, hence the wrong analysis.



Bibo said:


> The only person who is making a fool is YOU with your repeated attempt at DENIAL and pretending that there is "nothing called prestige"
> 
> I would rather have facts and the TRUTH , than a nudge and a wink and Hypocrisy. So there is no point in asking me to "understand". I am not the "understanding" type.



There is 'prestige'. In Politics though, there are only winners. Prestige is what losers in politics cry about but at the end of the day everyone would be a buffoon in power than a gentleman without.

Coming to hypocrisy, we are discussing politics here, there is copious amounts here. If you want something devoid of hypocrisy - well, good luck finding it.




Bibo said:


> Playing dirty is a dangerous game and if one does it, one has to make sure they WIN.
> 
> Otherwise you end up looking like a dirty pig.
> 
> Its not difference in opinion that makes "hubris", its denial of reality that makes "hubris".
> 
> CONgress is a spent force in Gujarat, so this battle was never about Gujarat.
> 
> It was about the might of the BJP vs the Might of the CONgress in a Battle of WITS. Guess who won that one.
> 
> This will continue to give hope to the opposition that CONgress can still pull a miracle from their hat. It just strengthened opposition moral. The very opposite of what BJP was trying to achieve.



Your post is amateurish, emotional & devoid of any critical analysis.
Ahmed Patel at best is a power broken behind the scenes. If you are looking for genuine political stunners for BJP, you should look Delhi, Bihar, Central rule in HP etc etc. Even those a year or so down the line has turned into political winners for BJP.
Only one where BJP had to eat crow is the land bill. Their initial hubris was exposed, hence the reason why it was never attempted again.

You think Congress never had a chance in Gujarat? May be but BJP was on a shaky wicket as well. If you think otherwise, you are not watching last 2 years of Gujarat politics.
What happened with Ahmed Patel is a divided Congress. If Ahmed Patel lost, it would have been a bonus for BJP. It was always a long play and not even hand lost means the game is lost.

Before you reply, take a deep breadth, relax a bit & post. otherwise you will keep 'messing up'


----------



## ashok321

*Ahmed Patel Snatches Win In Gujarat Rajya Sabha Nail-Biter: 10 Points*


----------



## salimpheku

Bibo said:


> Credible opposition is not slave to CONgress. They will arise whenever there is a power vacuum or disparity. An alternative narrative will always exist.



Sure, but who is the leader?
It's always about leader for all Coalitions. Be from JaiPrakash Narayan to VP Singh etc, these were immense personalities with mass base.

BJP just destroyed MGB. Let me insult you by saying your political knowledge wouldn't even begin to assess how & why BJP destroyed it 

Another scenario for you to analyse.
BJP WILL form a coalition govt in TN with AIADMK.

They could have done 2 months back but they didn't and will probably do it now. If you can analyse WHY not before and why NOW, you will understand the importance of 'timing' in politics.

Don't bother bringing in Swamy. I like him a lot but he is what he is & what he does not win you elections. Even he knows that. The arrangement Swamy & BJP has is perfectly working together.


----------



## Bibo

salimpheku said:


> Right now BJP is ruling in Bihar & I am the one that needs the reality check, right?
> What the Ghatbhandham showed in 2 years is the huge chink in their armor, which BJP has showed it can't drive through. That's why I asked you not to look what you have before you but have a larger picture in mind to analyse.



Its JD(U) which is ruling bihar. BJP is the junior partner. Its Nitish kumar who calls the shots. Not Sushil Modi.

If anything its JD(U) that showed the huge chinks in BJP armor.

Maybe you can take that reality check again.



> You mean Shah being put in jail = Ahmed Patel not winning his RS seat.
> If you think BJP has started 'their' brand of politics yet, you know nothing. Wait & watch.



Of course Shah tried to get back at patel. Patel ensured shah lost the home ministry of Gujarat and forced him into Jail and then into exile, Shah tried to do the same to patel and lost.

BJP has already demonstrated that it does not have what it takes to play CONgress "brand" of politics. Dr. Swmay could have done it, only BJP has chosen to ignore him rather than use him to their advantage. Its poor politics by any standard.




> Yup. BJP has rendered him impotent by giving him RS seat on a platter.
> You always assure politics is a zero sum game, hence the wrong analysis.



LOL.... if anything, BJP has provided a platform for ahmed patel to show to the world why he is still matters and has just given him a lease of political life.

If politics is a game, then CONGress just won this round.



> There is 'prestige'. In Politics though, there are only winners. Prestige is what losers in politics cry about but at the end of the day everyone would be a buffoon in power than a gentleman without.
> 
> Coming to hypocrisy, we are discussing politics here, there is copious amounts here. If you want something devoid of hypocrisy - well, good luck finding it.



If there are only winners in politics, then ahmed patel is that winner. You seem to have some difficulty accepting this reality.

Debate on pdf is not politics so a debate needs to be devoid of hypocrisy.




> Your post is amateurish, emotional & devoid of any critical analysis.
> Ahmed Patel at best is a power broken behind the scenes. If you are looking for genuine political stunners for BJP, you should look Delhi, Bihar, Central rule in HP etc etc. Even those a year or so down the line has turned into political winners for BJP.
> Only one where BJP had to eat crow is the land bill. Their initial hubris was exposed, hence the reason why it was never attempted again.
> 
> You think Congress never had a chance in Gujarat? May be but BJP was on a shaky wicket as well. If you think otherwise, you are not watching last 2 years of Gujarat politics.
> What happened with Ahmed Patel is a divided Congress. If Ahmed Patel lost, it would have been a bonus for BJP. It was always a long play and not even hand lost means the game is lost.
> 
> Before you reply, take a deep breadth, relax a bit & post. otherwise you will keep 'messing up'



My posts always has Zero emotions, which is why I am always able to call a spade a spade while you find the need to beat around the bush and give a "wink".

BJP has demonstrated an ability to learn from its mistakes and that is what runs to its advantage. Which is why I remain hopeful that they will learn from this defeat too and recognize the value of Dr. Swamy in taking down the powerful.

CONgress in gujarat is a pathetic strawman so I will ignore it.

For now , AMit shah's plane to demoralize the opposition has failed and has in fact backfired. How it recovers from it is another story for another day. But as long as one continues to be in derail, one will not learn anything from this debacle.



salimpheku said:


> Sure, but who is the leader?
> It's always about leader for all Coalitions. Be from JaiPrakash Narayan to VP Singh etc, these were immense personalities with mass base.
> 
> BJP just destroyed MGB. Let me insult you by saying your political knowledge wouldn't even begin to assess how & why BJP destroyed it
> 
> Another scenario for you to analyse.
> BJP WILL form a coalition govt in TN with AIADMK.
> 
> They could have done 2 months back but they didn't and will probably do it now. If you can analyse WHY not before and why NOW, you will understand the importance of 'timing' in politics.
> 
> Don't bother bringing in Swamy. I like him a lot but he is what he is & what he does not win you elections. Even he knows that. The arrangement Swamy & BJP has is perfectly working together.



Read my earlier post which said that BJP is lucky that the opposition does not have any tall leaders.

Stop throwing up strawmen to deflect.

You are free to spin fantasy of magnificent victories in your head and credit yourself with utter brilliance for discovering them. I am seriously not interested in such self felicitation.

AIADMK already has a STABLE govt. with full majority in TN. AIADMK has 134 seats while BJP has 0 seats  ..... what are you smoking ?

Dr. Swamy has done his bit in ensuring BJP's election victory. There is no need for me to spell it out on how his court cases has demolished CONgress credibility and how is consistent support for Ram Mandir has strengthened the Hindutva movement. Both of which helped the BJP.

BJP has failed itself for not using Dr. Swamy to take down the CONgress high command. And the end result if there for all to see.


----------



## salimpheku

Bibo said:


> Its JD(U) which is ruling bihar. BJP is the junior partner. Its Nitish kumar who calls the shots. Not Sushil Modi.
> 
> If anything its JD(U) that showed the huge chinks in BJP armor.
> 
> Maybe you can take that reality check again.



And you got this information from where?
Even if what you say is true, how does that matter? BJP has the Dep CM and a host of other ministries which they can use to further their agenda.



Bibo said:


> Of course Shah tried to get back at patel. Patel ensured shah lost the home ministry of Gujarat and forced him into Jail and then into exile, Shah tried to do the same to patel and lost.
> 
> BJP has already demonstrated that it does not have what it takes to play CONgress "brand" of politics. Dr. Swmay could have done it, only BJP has chosen to ignore him rather than use him to their advantage. Its poor politics by any standard.



Meh - You are only partially right. BJP has started to get back at these people. Wait & watch, Unless both of us don't get banned, we might just get to see BJP plans first hand and discuss.



Bibo said:


> LOL.... if anything, BJP has provided a platform for ahmed patel to show to the world why he is still matters and has just given him a lease of political life.
> 
> If politics is a game, then CONGress just won this round.



I was talking about BJP giving Swamy a RS seat.
Coming to Cong & Ahmed Patel, the round may look like it has gone to Cong but wait for few months to pass judgement - Case in point Bihar & Delhi.



Bibo said:


> If there are only winners in politics, then ahmed patel is that winner. You seem to have some difficulty accepting this reality.
> 
> Debate on pdf is not politics so a debate needs to be devoid of hypocrisy.



Exactly, Ahmed Patel is winning of yesterday's battle. Where did I say otherwise. Quote where I have said Ahmed Patel is not a winner of yesterday's battle?!!
Is there some problem with comprehension? Read what I have posted. I only talked about Cong chances.
Don't 'get messed up' buddy.



Bibo said:


> My posts always has Zero emotions, which is why I am always able to call a spade a spade while you find the need to beat around the bush and give a "wink".
> 
> BJP has demonstrated an ability to learn from its mistakes and that is what runs to its advantage. Which is why I remain hopeful that they will learn from this defeat too and recognize the value of Dr. Swamy in taking down the powerful.
> 
> CONgress in gujarat is a pathetic strawman so I will ignore it.
> 
> For now , AMit shah's plane to demoralize the opposition has failed and has in fact backfired. How it recovers from it is another story for another day. But as long as one continues to be in derail, one will not learn anything from this debacle.



Completely wrong.
Sankar Singh is out of Congress. Do you think he just quit on his own? Do you think Amit Shah making sure Vaghela quitting Cong party is to put spanner in Ahmed Patel's RS re-election? Don't confuse cause & effect.



Bibo said:


> Read my earlier post which said that BJP is luck that the opposition does not have any tall leaders.
> 
> Stop throwing up strawmen to deflect.
> 
> You are free to spin fantasy of magnificent victories in your head and credit yourself with utter brilliance for discovering them. I am seriously not interested in such self felicitation.
> 
> AIADMK already has a STABLE govt. with full majority in TN. AIADMK has 134 seats while BJP has 0 seats  ..... what are you smoking ?
> 
> Dr. Swamy has done his bit in ensuring BJP's election victory. There is no need for me to spell it out on how his court cases has demolished CONgress credibility and how is consistent support for Ram Mandir has strengthened the Hindutva movement. Both of which helped the BJP.
> 
> BJP has failed itself for not using Dr. Swamy to take down the CONgress high command. And the end result if there for all to see.



Yeah, it's LUCK that the one leader opposition could throw at BJP has joined BJP. Nitish joined BJP when he 'could' have had a chance to become PM for opposition because of his love for Modi, right? 
Similarly, the one leader who could give them a minor fight in Gujarat, Vaghela also left Congress - Again it's all by 'chance' and BJP's good luck, right?
It's also by 'chance' & 'luck' both Naidu & Jagan are on good terms with BJP.
It's also by 'luck' that KCR, Patnaik would rather align with BJP than Congress.

Only genuine opposition to BJP right now is Mamta & it's not by 'chance' that is the case.

For enough 'payment', even Mamta would not side with Congress. What you look as chances and coincidences are there by design.

Coming to TN, it's not how many seats who has, it's about whether BJP will be part of the government soon, or not - Again, you won't have to wait for a long time. That BJP is running the TN govt is the worst kept secret in Chennai. You thinking TN has a stable govt makes me to believe you are smoking something serious.

Regarding Swamy, instead of listening to me, why don't you read his opinion on BJP, Modi & Co? Why did Modi & Shah make him a RS MP? Why is he given such a free hand by BJP? You think like a idealist. Swamy is a seasoned politician who knows the long game.
So, why should I trust you when Swamy himself says he is happy with BJP & Modi?


----------



## Bibo

salimpheku said:


> And you got this information from where?
> Even if what you say is true, how does that matter? BJP has the Dep CM and a host of other ministries which they can use to further their agenda.



You are the one who was claiming the BJP is ruling bihar. I just corrected you that its JDU which is doing that. 



> Meh - You are only partially right. BJP has started to get back at these people. Wait & watch, Unless both of us don't get banned, we might just get to see BJP plans first hand and discuss.



Its a bit late in the day to do that. By now few of them should have been in jail or on the way there. 



> I was talking about BJP giving Swamy a RS seat.
> Coming to Cong & Ahmed Patel, the round may look like it has gone to Cong but wait for few months to pass judgement - Case in point Bihar & Delhi.



So best you can do is speculate about the future. Also called day dreaming. Sure. Lets all do that. 



> Exactly, Ahmed Patel is winning of yesterday's battle. Where did I say otherwise. Quote where I have said Ahmed Patel is not a winner of yesterday's battle?!!
> 
> Is there some problem with comprehension? Read what I have posted. I only talked about Cong chances.
> Don't 'get messed up' buddy.



You seem to think that you "won" the "messed up" debate. I just let it slide because you realized your mistake and it was not worth correcting you at every point. "messed up" continue to mean confused irrespective of how you used it. 

Potential rapists do not "mess up". Those who think that are male chauvinists. Get it ? 



> Completely wrong.
> Sankar Singh is out of Congress. Do you think he just quit on his own? Do you think Amit Shah making sure Vaghela quitting Cong party is to put spanner in Ahmed Patel's RS re-election? Don't confuse cause & effect.



So ? Its the RESULT that matter. Not how smart you think you are and what fancy games you play. 



> Yeah, it's LUCK that the one leader opposition could throw at BJP has joined BJP. Nitish joined BJP when he 'could' have had a chance to become PM for opposition because of his love for Modi, right?
> Similarly, the one leader who could give them a minor fight in Gujarat, Vaghela also left Congress - Again it's all by 'chance' and BJP's good luck, right?



Nitish is a political gadfly who has less mass appeal than even Lalu prasad yadav  ......... He was NEVER a "tall leader" even though Lutyens Media did try to convince everybody that he was the next best thing to slice bread. 

THAT is why he has to align with Lalu or BJP to ensure his political survival. 

Same goes for Vaghela who has no mass base in Guajrat. Even with Vaghela , the CONgress in Gujarat had no chance. His value was limited to defeating Ahmed patel. 




> Coming to TN, it's not how many seats who has, it's about whether BJP will be part of the government soon, or not - Again, you won't have to wait for a long time. That BJP is running the TN govt is the worst kept secret in Chennai. You thinking TN has a stable govt makes me to believe you are smoking something serious.



TN has a leadership vacuum, not a political vacuum. BJP is not even a serious player there. Its only leverage is the "caged parrot", nothing more, nothing less. 



> Regarding Swamy, instead of listening to me, why don't you read his opinion on BJP, Modi & Co? Why did Modi & Shah make him a RS MP? Why is he given such a free hand by BJP? You think like a idealist. Swamy is a seasoned politician who knows the long game.
> So, why should I trust you when Swamy himself says he is happy with BJP & Modi?



BJP has not "given" Dr. Swamy a free hand. Dr. Swamy has chose to be a free sprit inside the BJP. BJP did not get to have a say in it. 

What has his happiness in the BJP got to do with anything ? How is that even relevant ? At this point, its the BJP that needs him, he does not need the BJP.


----------



## salimpheku

Bibo said:


> You are the one who was claiming the BJP is ruling bihar. I just corrected you that its JDU which is doing that.


 Are you bloody stupid? You seriously can't be this stupid, right, right? Meh - who cares!



Bibo said:


> So best you can do is speculate about the future. Also called day dreaming. Sure. Lets all do that.



 Again, you seriously can't be this stupid. Swamy is already in RS, elected by BJP.



Bibo said:


> You seem to think that you "won" the "messed up" debate. I just let it slide because you realized your mistake and it was not worth correcting you at every point. "messed up" continue to mean confused irrespective of how you used it.
> 
> Potential rapists do not "mess up". Those who think that are male chauvinists. Get it ?



 Seriously, this is not even funny anymore. No one can be this stupid. You are one 'messed up' dude.



Bibo said:


> So ? Its the RESULT that matter. Not how smart you think you are and what fancy games you play.



Vaghela didn't com out of Congress to defeat Ahmed Patel's chances of RS seat.
The target is Gujarat elections in few months and LS elections in 2019.



Bibo said:


> Nitish is a political gadfly who has less mass appeal than even Lalu prasad yadav  ......... He was NEVER a "tall leader" even though Lutyens Media did try to convince everybody that he was the next best thing to slice bread.
> 
> THAT is why he has to align with Lalu or BJP to ensure his political survival.
> 
> Same goes for Vaghela who has no mass base in Guajrat. Even with Vaghela , the CONgress in Gujarat had no chance. His value was limited to defeating Ahmed patel.



Oh yeah, from heavy weights who were the only chances for Congress to no body's Nitish & Vaghela has fallen so fast. I can't even believe I am having this argument!
buddy, read carefully. What BJP is doing is to get all the good leaders to their side for 2019. You see BJP is not taking any chances for 2019. There is no Jay Prakash Narayan or VP Singh left for Ghatbhandhan because BJP is already doing deals with these kinds of leaders.



Bibo said:


> TN has a leadership vacuum, not a political vacuum. BJP is not even a serious player there. Its only leverage is the "caged parrot", nothing more, nothing less.



Where did I say BJP is a serious player in TN? All I said is BJP will come to power with AIADMK. And don't downplay the 'leadership vaccum'. Countries have been destroyed for this same reasons, Political parties are nothing. Do you seriously think AIADMK will survive 2019 without a leader?
That's what BJP will bring to AIADMK, leadership.



Bibo said:


> BJP has not "given" Dr. Swamy a free hand. Dr. Swamy has chose to be a free sprit inside the BJP. BJP did not get to have a say in it.
> 
> What has his happiness in the BJP got to do with anything ? How is that even relevant ? At this point, its the BJP that needs him, he does not need the BJP.



Care to quote any of Swamy's statements that says he has not been given a free hand? One quote please. What he needs, he gets it. What you assume Swamy needs is not what he needs.
You are in too much of a hurry without understanding the politics behind it.


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886784394077364224
Yup..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894982858527330304
So, any outrage seculars?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

After the failure of RSS in their dream to establish in Kerala state, RSS resorted to propaganda against this secular, liberal and progressive state. Now, RSS and Gau Putras never expected that Keralites are aware of the RSS terrorist's and their modus operandi.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1558582007538017


----------



## salimpheku

takeiteasy said:


> After the failure of RSS in their dream to establish in Kerala state, RSS resorted to propaganda against this secular, liberal and progressive state. Now, RSS and Gau Putras never expected that Keralites are aware of the RSS terrorist's and their modus operandi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1558582007538017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 417105



One Akhlaq and the liberals ran to US, UK, Canada & Co says India is intolerant
BUT
Eighteen Hindus butchered by seculars in last 13 months in kerala does not deserve any attention from anyone.

Secularism at it's best.

BJP & RSS will triumph even in kerala, jo ukhaad na hai ukhaad lo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Republic TV's Arnab Goswami learns hard way why he mustn't 'insult Malayalis'

http://www.jantakareporter.com/india/arnab-goswami-malayalis/141778/

*BJP-RSS trying to kill Rahul: Lalu :*


EVMs to have VVPATs in Gujarat assembly polls: Election Commission to Supreme Court jantakareporter.com/india/evms-vvp…

Asaduddin Owaisi dares RSS to challenge Modi on snapping India-China bilateral trade #JantaKaReporter jantakareporter.com/india/asaduddi…


----------



## IndoCarib

*What Makes Kerala No.1 !?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Ahmed Patel owned Central Hall of Parliament :*


----------



## noksss

Yogi's affluent and rich family 





__ https://www.facebook.com/







IndoCarib said:


> *What Makes Kerala No.1 !?*
> View attachment 417203



Here is another gem from the intellectual commie CM and our secular media 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894850568774197249

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Hello right winger rats.
Where is your RSS, Nationalistic & jingoistic Modi on Kashmiri Pundits since 3 years?

Homeless: Kashmiri Pandits

Only putting money on 2 fronts?
Nothing for his own homeless Hindus?

Shame!


----------



## noksss

It's a big, big exhale for the Congress after top leader Ahmed Patel managed his re-election to the Rajya Sabha, but the victory is also a curious whodunit.

*To win, Mr Patel, who is the top aide to Congress chief Sonia Gandhi, needed 44 votes. He got 44. It was that tight. And it wasn't without "a foreign hand" - his victory rests on cross-voting by a lawmaker from another party.*

*The Congress had 43 legislators that stuck by the party. Another two were disqualified after the Congress pointed out that they broke the rules by showing their ballot papers to a BJP representative - that was crucial for Mr Patel, because with their removal, the overall strength of the house was reduced and he needed fewer votes to win: 44.*

43 came from within the Congress. So who cast the crucial 44th vote that ensured Mr Patel's triumph, however slender?

Sharad Pawar's Nationalist Congress Party or NCP has two legislators in Gujarat. The party has accepted that one of them defied its stated support for Mr Patel but insists the other stuck with party instructions and backed him.


I*f that is the case, then somebody is lying. Because the lone legislator in Gujarat from the Janata Dal (United) or JD-U, which is led by Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar, says he too voted for Mr Patel. Which means Mr Patel should have got 45 votes, not 44.* ''There is no reason to not believe me. Ahmed Patel is an old friend and I had assured him my vote. And I have voted for him," said the JDU lawmaker, Chhotu Vasava.
*The big concern for the Congress is whether Mr Pawar's party ditched it with both legislators in fact voting against Mr Patel. Though Mr Pawar is a long-time ally of the Congress and was a member of its earlier national government, there are repeated reports of his growing understanding with the BJP.* If that fructifies, it will blow another hole through the group of anti-BJP parties who are trying to find a way to work together ahead of the 2019 election. The first whack to that 18-party front came when Nitish Kumar exited it last month to hitch his wagon to the BJP; they now run Bihar together.

*What could allow Mr Pawar plausible deniability is that a BJP lawmaker, Nalin Kotadiya, claims that he voted for the Congress in a revolt. His party has denied his pronouncement, alleging that he voted for its candidate but is changing his stand for public consumption because his community, the Patels or Patidars, are angry with the BJP and would turn on him if he admits he stood by the party.*

The Patidars, traditionally loyal to the BJP, have been galvanized by young leader Hardik Patel, 24, against the party because it has not succeeded in including them among the groups that get reservation quotas which guarantee them state jobs and seats in colleges.

Mr Patel's re-election followed a month-long drama which included his party's lawmakers being sequestered for a few days at a Bengaluru resort to prevent them from being poached by the BJP, whose chief, Amit Shah, was accused of scheming big-time to orchestrate Mr Patel's defeat, which would have been a plus-size loss of face for the Congress ahead of the state election in December.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rajy...-its-a-big-deal-1735366?pfrom=home-topstories

Looks like Amith shah would have won had the 2 MLA's not disqualified but its still happy to see when the grand old party has to put all its might to just win one RS seat


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895195611233910784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895245103370870784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895233922191073280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895121634050187265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895113757176627201
Tata defended himself vigorously too against the expose during Nira Radia tapes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895099182754676736


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895103771331645440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895048306405068800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895155568775766016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895273236635811841
Modi is a master of deception:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895212912222101504
BJP = Badmash party of India:






Modi ne Niku kharida hai...JDU nahi...

Upset with Nitish, JD-U MLA votes for Ahmed Patel in Gujarat Rajya Sabha polls

*10 lessons I learnt from Ahmed Patel Vs Amit Shah Gujarat Rajya Sabha polls drama*


----------



## salimpheku

noksss said:


> It's a big, big exhale for the Congress after top leader Ahmed Patel managed his re-election to the Rajya Sabha, but the victory is also a curious whodunit.
> 
> *To win, Mr Patel, who is the top aide to Congress chief Sonia Gandhi, needed 44 votes. He got 44. It was that tight. And it wasn't without "a foreign hand" - his victory rests on cross-voting by a lawmaker from another party.*
> 
> *The Congress had 43 legislators that stuck by the party. Another two were disqualified after the Congress pointed out that they broke the rules by showing their ballot papers to a BJP representative - that was crucial for Mr Patel, because with their removal, the overall strength of the house was reduced and he needed fewer votes to win: 44.*
> 
> 43 came from within the Congress. So who cast the crucial 44th vote that ensured Mr Patel's triumph, however slender?
> 
> Sharad Pawar's Nationalist Congress Party or NCP has two legislators in Gujarat. The party has accepted that one of them defied its stated support for Mr Patel but insists the other stuck with party instructions and backed him.
> 
> 
> I*f that is the case, then somebody is lying. Because the lone legislator in Gujarat from the Janata Dal (United) or JD-U, which is led by Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar, says he too voted for Mr Patel. Which means Mr Patel should have got 45 votes, not 44.* ''There is no reason to not believe me. Ahmed Patel is an old friend and I had assured him my vote. And I have voted for him," said the JDU lawmaker, Chhotu Vasava.
> *The big concern for the Congress is whether Mr Pawar's party ditched it with both legislators in fact voting against Mr Patel. Though Mr Pawar is a long-time ally of the Congress and was a member of its earlier national government, there are repeated reports of his growing understanding with the BJP.* If that fructifies, it will blow another hole through the group of anti-BJP parties who are trying to find a way to work together ahead of the 2019 election. The first whack to that 18-party front came when Nitish Kumar exited it last month to hitch his wagon to the BJP; they now run Bihar together.
> 
> *What could allow Mr Pawar plausible deniability is that a BJP lawmaker, Nalin Kotadiya, claims that he voted for the Congress in a revolt. His party has denied his pronouncement, alleging that he voted for its candidate but is changing his stand for public consumption because his community, the Patels or Patidars, are angry with the BJP and would turn on him if he admits he stood by the party.*
> 
> The Patidars, traditionally loyal to the BJP, have been galvanized by young leader Hardik Patel, 24, against the party because it has not succeeded in including them among the groups that get reservation quotas which guarantee them state jobs and seats in colleges.
> 
> Mr Patel's re-election followed a month-long drama which included his party's lawmakers being sequestered for a few days at a Bengaluru resort to prevent them from being poached by the BJP, whose chief, Amit Shah, was accused of scheming big-time to orchestrate Mr Patel's defeat, which would have been a plus-size loss of face for the Congress ahead of the state election in December.
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rajy...-its-a-big-deal-1735366?pfrom=home-topstories
> 
> Looks like Amith shah would have won had the 2 MLA's not disqualified but its still happy to see when the grand old party has to put all its might to just win one RS seat


----------



## salimpheku

No Outrage from Seculars?!


----------



## ashok321

*Hamid Ansari: Feeling of unease among Muslims, ambience of acceptan*


----------



## ashok321

*Stone hurled at Rahul's car came from Rajasthan: Gujarat minister:*
*
BJP-RSS trying to kill Rahul: Lalu :*






Lets decipher who is who.


----------



## ashok321

*Shah trip on, BJP-BJD turf war escalates*


----------



## salimpheku

ashok321 said:


> *Shah trip on, BJP-BJD turf war escalates*



Let me tell you a secret.
This so called war between BJP & BJD - it's all part of Congress Mukth Bharath.

I doubt you people can even begin to understand what it means and why BJP will never support Congress.


----------



## takeiteasy

salimpheku said:


> BJP & RSS will triumph even in kerala, jo ukhaad na hai ukhaad lo.


Ukhaad diya he..RSS-BJP has lost Kerala for ever. Burn the Chaddi, be a human again.


----------



## Mujraparty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894850568774197249
hehehehe ...


----------



## ashok321

NIA moves SC for order to probe Muslim man's marriage matter #JantaKaReporter jantakareporter.com/india/nia-musl…


----------



## ashok321

JD(U) rift wide open: Sharad Yadav says he is still with Mahagathbandhan


----------



## salimpheku

INDIAN SECULARISM -

AIB posts below, they probably didn't expect the mirror shown to them. The Bakchods promptly took their tweet off.






Watch the secular Bakchods getting exposed by us Sanghis 
Second one must have hurt the seculars very badly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895315219626442753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895224358360170496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895279490019975169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895494468933009409

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

NCP split votes to keep both BJP, Cong happy?


----------



## IndoCarib

ashok321 said:


> *Hamid Ansari: Feeling of unease among Muslims, ambience of acceptan*



*Venkaiah Naidu Takes On Hamid Ansari's 'Minorities Insecure' Remarks*

Mr Naidu, who quit the government and the ruling BJP after being named vice presidential candidate, did not name anyone but appeared to respond to those comments in an interview. "Some people are saying minorities are insecure. It is a political propaganda. Compared to the entire world, minorities are more safe and secure in India and they get their due," Mr Naidu told the Press Trust of India.

He also said the Indian society is the "most tolerant in the world" because of its people and civilisation.

"There is tolerance that is why democracy is so successful," he said.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/now-...cure-remarks-1736053?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## ashok321

*Akhilesh, Sharad Yadav move closer to RJD, Congress may rush senior*


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895622255173971969


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895862491472740352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 417511


Can you please translate that line.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895558269263110145


----------



## Soumitra

ThinkLogically said:


> Can you please translate that line.


Dilli Vidhansabha main Kejriwal ki seat ke paas pahuncha Bandar, Saanp bhi Mila

A monkey reached near the seat of Kejriwal in Delhi Assembly. A snake was also found

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321




----------



## noksss

Come Independence Day on August 15, India will remember the freedom it attained 70 years ago and the various kinds of freedoms that still elude it. 

*However, very few know about one kind of national freedom that Prime Minister Narendra Modi is fighting for in a relentless battle away from the public eye—the freedom from babudom, the corrupt and lazy bureaucracy that works with little oversight or checks.* It's a quiet but resolute war that PM Modi is waging on several fronts, from tracking performance to punishing the rogues and the under-achievers. 

T*hree months ago, cracking the whip on non-performing officials, the government for the first time prematurely retired 33 tax officers which included seven Group 'A' officers. The government said 72 officers had been dismissed in other departmental/disciplinary actions in the last two years. 

In the last three years, the Department of Personnel and Training has taken actions like premature retirement and salary cut against 381 officers, 24 of whom were from IAS officers, for non-performance and corruption. 

The government has also compulsorily retired a few IPS officers for non-performance. *

While these actions come in limelight, PM Modi's is fighting bigger battles against babudom. *A few months ago, the government started an online performance assessment system for bureaucrats*, which can be a very effective tool to track performance. *Online Probity Management System* will help various ministries assess the integrity and performance levels of officers

*The government has been assessing the performance of all officers who have turned 50 or 55 or have completed 30 years of service to decide whether they be allowed to continue in service or compulsorily retired. *The new 'Probity' portal makes the process completely online by which ministries can now submit their reports online and the government gets a birds eye-view of the status on one portal. 

*The government is using a unique system—Sparrow (Smart performance appraisal report recording online window)—to make the entire appraisal system online and accessible for review by the ministries concerned*. The DoPT has recently extended 'Sparrow' from just the IAS cadre to 13 cadres, including the central secretariat services. 

*The government's another online system to track babudom is a DoPT portal, 'Solve', a system for online vigilance enquiry for board-level appointees. *

*The government has introduced another online software two months ago to cut delays and introduce transparency in departmental proceedings against bureaucrats for alleged corruption. It will record all processes online and use cloud-based technology to provide an interface among all stakeholders. *

The new system will expedite the departmental proceedings, thus ensuring that corrupt officers are brought to justice without delay even as the honest ones are spared undue harassment and intimidation. 

The portal will initially be adopted in respect of IAS officers posted at the Centre but subsequently be extended to all All India Services officers as well as Group A employees serving in the Central government. 

The online system envisages use of cloud-based technology and provides interface to different stakeholders like the administrative ministry initiating the departmental inquiry, the cadre controlling authority, charged officer, inquiry officer, etc through separate modules. 

All documents required for the conduct of the inquiry will be stored online and authenticated through digital signature/e-signature. Further, all communication between the different stakeholders will be through the system with provision for email and SMS alerts. 

*In a few years, all these measures can weed out the corrupt and the lazy and turn an autocratic babudom into a responsive service. Hopefully, when India celebrates the 75th anniversary of its independence five years later, it will also celebrate its new-found freedom from babudom.*


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

@Roybot @Rain Man @JanjaWeed @Nilgiri @IndoCarib @Soumitra @Levina

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> In a few years, all these measures can weed out the corrupt and the lazy and turn an autocratic babudom into a responsive service. Hopefully, when India celebrates the 75th anniversary of its independence five years later, it will also celebrate its new-found freedom from babudom.



nailed it ! freedom from shackles of Babudom. India had to wait for Modi for its second freedom movement. Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321




----------



## IndoCarib

Sidharamaiya gets back at BJP for the IT raid on DK Shivakumar. No mid-day meal for nearly 2000 poor kids. Seculars are busy celebrating Ahmed Pate's RS win

*Karnataka stops funds to RSS leader's school, 2,000 students bear the brunt*
The Karnataka government has stopped grants to two schools belonging to prominent RSS leader Prabhakar Bhat popularly called Kalladka Bhat. Close to 2,000 students are now deprived of benefits that they had been receiving since 2007. Students and parents have accused the Congress of indulging in 'political vendetta.

Read more at: http://www.oneindia.com/india/karna...ol-2-000-students-bear-the-burnt-2520107.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

IndoCarib said:


> Sidharamaiya gets back at BJP for the IT raid on DK Shivakumar. No mid-day meal for nearly 2000 poor kids. Seculars are busy celebrating Ahmed Pate's RS win
> 
> *Karnataka stops funds to RSS leader's school, 2,000 students bear the brunt*
> The Karnataka government has stopped grants to two schools belonging to prominent RSS leader Prabhakar Bhat popularly called Kalladka Bhat. Close to 2,000 students are now deprived of benefits that they had been receiving since 2007. Students and parents have accused the Congress of indulging in 'political vendetta.
> 
> Read more at: http://www.oneindia.com/india/karna...ol-2-000-students-bear-the-burnt-2520107.html



Has secular liberals discussed this?
No outrage, right?

After all it's not like muslims are affected to be outraged.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> Sidharamaiya gets back at BJP for the IT raid on DK Shivakumar. No mid-day meal for nearly 2000 poor kids. Seculars are busy celebrating Ahmed Pate's RS win
> 
> *Karnataka stops funds to RSS leader's school, 2,000 students bear the brunt*
> The Karnataka government has stopped grants to two schools belonging to prominent RSS leader Prabhakar Bhat popularly called Kalladka Bhat. Close to 2,000 students are now deprived of benefits that they had been receiving since 2007. Students and parents have accused the Congress of indulging in 'political vendetta.
> 
> Read more at: http://www.oneindia.com/india/karna...ol-2-000-students-bear-the-burnt-2520107.html



Postcard portal is running a campaign to collect funds for these children's if true we can all help 

http://postcard.news/no-media-talki...tudents-will-give-hand-survive-bhikshan-dehi/


----------



## ashok321

Dictator Modi can invent anything:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896276976217890817


----------



## salimpheku

ashok321 said:


> Dictator Modi can invent anything:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896276976217890817



This lady is directly responsible for tens of thousands of farmers deaths directly and lakhs of farmers being poor.
This lady stopped irrigation projects that affected 5 states and destroyed these states economy for decades.

The same people who cry about farmers are the same people who deny the same farmers water. i.e the Patkar types.
Worse, these people commit murder and then take umbrage under the burkha of secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salimpheku

*http://starofmysore.com/two-arrested-attempting-rape-mother-daughter/*

Secularism in full swing in secular state of Karnataka.
Secular Siddu is more interested with Hindi than providing safety to Hindu woman.

27 year old Suhail & 25 year old Akmal from Secular Karnataka attempts to rape Hindu mom & daughter.
The perverts are in custody.

What the heck is BJP doing? They should make this communal and show the world the double standards of the secular vermin. 
BJP should take the game to seculars at every point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895953122484297728
As long as you are secular, any sin is pardoned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

India is now going through Hindu terror. Beyond control. The braindead rightwing supporters who are behind Muslims questioning their patriotism while the country is destructing by own kartoot of RSS Swayamsevaks elected in key positions. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1973934949531752


----------



## salimpheku

takeiteasy said:


> India is now going through Hindu terror. Beyond control. The braindead rightwing supporters who are behind Muslims questioning their patriotism while the country is destructing by own kartoot of RSS Swayamsevaks elected in key positions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1973934949531752




When 25000 Kids died in the same area under the secular rule, how come you lot were sleeping?
Why are u opposing closing of slaughter houses which are causing deaths of these children?

why secular, answer why?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

*Where is the opposition in India? *
The BJP’s ideology is reasonably clear, in both its extreme and moderate forms. But the opposition lacks a coherent and consistent platform

My friends who are opposed to the Bharatiya Janata Party — and I have friends who support it too — often despair at the politics of the party ruling at the Centre and in various States. But sometimes I feel that they should despair more at the national opposition — and the parties in opposition to the BJP in many States.

Because the BJP, for better or for worse, is there. You can count its warts or confer a halo on it, but you cannot miss noticing it. But I wonder if we have any real opposition left in India — both at the national level and in many States.

This came through most recently in my home State, Bihar, where Chief Minister Nitish Kumar easily switched from his ‘grand alliance’ with Lalu Prasad to staying the Chief Minister with the support of the party (BJP) that he had rebuffed just three years ago. Now, I am not convinced that Mr. Kumar’s move was necessarily opportunistic — though things like his inability to induct more than one woman in a cabinet of 27, given his loud commitment to women’s emancipation, were definitely disappointing. Still, he had to choose between a family increasingly seen as tainted with nepotism and a party sadly dominated by those whose vision of the future seems to be based on virulent hatreds inherited from the past.

*The disappearing opposition*
So, that is not the main issue for me. It is this: that once Mr. Kumar made the switch, the opposition to the BJP was revealed as basically ineffective and non-existent. This seemed to follow the pattern at the Centre and in some other States. This is also far more worrying, because the BJP does exist as the ruling party today, but the opposition seems to exist less and less with each year.

There are various reasons for it. These include the inability of the Congress to abandon its ruling family, compounded by the fact that Rahul Gandhi, as decent a person as any in politics, nevertheless lacks the type of political charisma that is required to lead a party to victory in India today. This is partly because the times have changed: the taluk classes call the political shots in India, and they cannot easily trust a very metropolitan person like Mr. Gandhi. I know; I come from those taluk classes, and I have difficulty trusting Mr. Gandhi’s equivalents in the literary world! But even without the times changing, compare the political acumen and sheer rhetorical presence of Jawaharlal Nehru and Indira Gandhi with Rahul Gandhi’s performance, and you will spot a difference.

The communists have long been split between a highly intellectual urban circle, which can get across only to people with university degrees, and a very parochial rural movement, which addresses genuine problems (for instance, the exploitation of aborigines at the hands of all governments), but in the very process limits its appeal to small regions. Even if you are a communist, it is impossible to imagine the supposedly revolutionary activities of Maoist groups finding any purchase outside remote parts of the hinterland.

As for the rest, well, they seem to comprise parties led by powerful regional leaders, and often run by specific families. Sometimes the words come up — secularism, democracy, human rights, etc. — but they seldom seem to be anything other than rhetoric used by a certain group to obtain fleeting electoral support. In short, it is worrying: there is no substantial and coherent opposition left in India right now. Some people might argue that it exists at the grassroots. This is a deceptive argument: first, because it cannot be documented with numbers; and second, because in a working democracy any grassroots opposition needs to wear the face of at least some political party.

*The great Indian tragedy*
Some of my BJP friends — not in the lunatic fringe, thankfully, but belonging to the old ideological core — smirk at this. They exult in the fact that the Indian opposition is either in disarray or divided up by narrow domestic walls. This worries me (also because the lack of a real opposition seems to be a spreading global problem, undergirded by the corporate logic of neoliberal capitalism and its enmeshment with nationalism).

Any democracy needs a thriving and coherent opposition. The great tragedy of India does not seem to be the BJP, with which one can agree or disagree; the great tragedy of India is the lack of a real and issue-based opposition. The BJP’s ideology is reasonably clear, in both its extreme and moderate forms. But the opposition seems to lack a coherent and consistent platform. It largely fails to provide alternative views of government and it seldom responds cohesively to the BJP’s moves, leaving it to afflicted politicians to react singly.

Alas, it is not just a nation that needs an opposition. So do human beings, as Kabir knew:

_“Neendak niyare raakhiye aangan kuti chhawaye;_

_Bin saabun paani bina nirmal karat subhaye.”_

Roughly translated:

“Your critic keep beside you, his hut on your house should lean:

Without water or soap, he’ll keep your nature clean.”

Both BJP supporters and BJP opponents need to worry about this lack of a coherent opposition — for the sake of India, and perhaps also for the sake of human nature.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/where-is-the-opposition-in-india/article19436063.ece/amp/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

RISING SUN said:


> Both BJP supporters and BJP opponents need to worry about this lack of a coherent opposition — for the sake of India, and perhaps also for the sake of human nature.



Sure, we want opposition.
but not the kind where China is on verge of attacking us and Rahul Gandhi is making some backroom deals with them.
We want opposition but not the one which in the name of secularism gives us draconian RTE act or the one that keeps Temples under govt control or the one that can't give justice to Kashmiri Hindus.

Message is clear. Shed the fake secularism & stop muslim appeasement and work hard for Hindu votes. We won't be taken for ride in the fake narrative of secularism anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

RISING SUN said:


> *Where is the opposition in India? *
> The BJP’s ideology is reasonably clear, in both its extreme and moderate forms. But the opposition lacks a coherent and consistent platform
> 
> My friends who are opposed to the Bharatiya Janata Party — and I have friends who support it too — often despair at the politics of the party ruling at the Centre and in various States. But sometimes I feel that they should despair more at the national opposition — and the parties in opposition to the BJP in many States.
> 
> Because the BJP, for better or for worse, is there. You can count its warts or confer a halo on it, but you cannot miss noticing it. But I wonder if we have any real opposition left in India — both at the national level and in many States.
> 
> This came through most recently in my home State, Bihar, where Chief Minister Nitish Kumar easily switched from his ‘grand alliance’ with Lalu Prasad to staying the Chief Minister with the support of the party (BJP) that he had rebuffed just three years ago. Now, I am not convinced that Mr. Kumar’s move was necessarily opportunistic — though things like his inability to induct more than one woman in a cabinet of 27, given his loud commitment to women’s emancipation, were definitely disappointing. Still, he had to choose between a family increasingly seen as tainted with nepotism and a party sadly dominated by those whose vision of the future seems to be based on virulent hatreds inherited from the past.
> 
> *The disappearing opposition*
> So, that is not the main issue for me. It is this: that once Mr. Kumar made the switch, the opposition to the BJP was revealed as basically ineffective and non-existent. This seemed to follow the pattern at the Centre and in some other States. This is also far more worrying, because the BJP does exist as the ruling party today, but the opposition seems to exist less and less with each year.
> 
> There are various reasons for it. These include the inability of the Congress to abandon its ruling family, compounded by the fact that Rahul Gandhi, as decent a person as any in politics, nevertheless lacks the type of political charisma that is required to lead a party to victory in India today. This is partly because the times have changed: the taluk classes call the political shots in India, and they cannot easily trust a very metropolitan person like Mr. Gandhi. I know; I come from those taluk classes, and I have difficulty trusting Mr. Gandhi’s equivalents in the literary world! But even without the times changing, compare the political acumen and sheer rhetorical presence of Jawaharlal Nehru and Indira Gandhi with Rahul Gandhi’s performance, and you will spot a difference.
> 
> The communists have long been split between a highly intellectual urban circle, which can get across only to people with university degrees, and a very parochial rural movement, which addresses genuine problems (for instance, the exploitation of aborigines at the hands of all governments), but in the very process limits its appeal to small regions. Even if you are a communist, it is impossible to imagine the supposedly revolutionary activities of Maoist groups finding any purchase outside remote parts of the hinterland.
> 
> As for the rest, well, they seem to comprise parties led by powerful regional leaders, and often run by specific families. Sometimes the words come up — secularism, democracy, human rights, etc. — but they seldom seem to be anything other than rhetoric used by a certain group to obtain fleeting electoral support. In short, it is worrying: there is no substantial and coherent opposition left in India right now. Some people might argue that it exists at the grassroots. This is a deceptive argument: first, because it cannot be documented with numbers; and second, because in a working democracy any grassroots opposition needs to wear the face of at least some political party.
> 
> *The great Indian tragedy*
> Some of my BJP friends — not in the lunatic fringe, thankfully, but belonging to the old ideological core — smirk at this. They exult in the fact that the Indian opposition is either in disarray or divided up by narrow domestic walls. This worries me (also because the lack of a real opposition seems to be a spreading global problem, undergirded by the corporate logic of neoliberal capitalism and its enmeshment with nationalism).
> 
> Any democracy needs a thriving and coherent opposition. The great tragedy of India does not seem to be the BJP, with which one can agree or disagree; the great tragedy of India is the lack of a real and issue-based opposition. The BJP’s ideology is reasonably clear, in both its extreme and moderate forms. But the opposition seems to lack a coherent and consistent platform. It largely fails to provide alternative views of government and it seldom responds cohesively to the BJP’s moves, leaving it to afflicted politicians to react singly.
> 
> Alas, it is not just a nation that needs an opposition. So do human beings, as Kabir knew:
> 
> _“Neendak niyare raakhiye aangan kuti chhawaye;_
> 
> _Bin saabun paani bina nirmal karat subhaye.”_
> 
> Roughly translated:
> 
> “Your critic keep beside you, his hut on your house should lean:
> 
> Without water or soap, he’ll keep your nature clean.”
> 
> Both BJP supporters and BJP opponents need to worry about this lack of a coherent opposition — for the sake of India, and perhaps also for the sake of human nature.
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/where-is-the-opposition-in-india/article19436063.ece/amp/



We need an actual constructive opposition not pseudo seculars and liberals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Hope action is taken against anyone who is responsible for the death of children's in BRD hospital but here is the tale of childrens death in UP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Sharad Yadav's 'real JD-U' claims support of 14 state units:*


----------



## noksss

Nothing that we’re going to say here can ever be proved. One is free to believe it, one is free to label it a plain lie. That anyone says is immaterial, for the truth must be told somewhere.

*What's happening right now was waiting to happen ever since Yogi Adi swore in as UP CM against the wishes of Motabhai and his trusted lieutenant.*
*The fact is, Motabhai wanted their puppet installed as CM in the state, the way they did in other states before UP. So Maurya was their choice.*
After a high drama between Lucknow and 11 Ashoka Road, Yogi Adi was able to throw his weight around- thanks to the statewide influence of the Hindu Yuva Vahini (HYV) under his command. After a week-long drama, for the first time after ’14, Motabhai & co had to concede defeat in front of someone they considered weak. 
*Defeat notwithstanding and given the larger than life stature of Motabhai, negotiations ensued and Yogi Adi was asked to water down HYV, don a secular, moderate Vikaasvadi face. Adi had to agree to this and some top leaders of HYV were shown the door. Recruitment in HYV was brought to a near standstill in the state. Maurya and Sharma were made deputies to keep a tab on him.*
Minority schemes in UP had a massive increase in funding- be it madrassas or minority scholarships.

But as if this wasn’t enough, Yogi Adi was warned in advance - One communal Riot in the state and he'll have to step down from CMship. Adi has been walking a darn tight rope in the state ever since. And even while he was concentrating on Law& Order in the state, Samajwadi Party ecosystem not helping things either, Gorakhpur happened.
*There’s nothing novel about the left and the opposition making their usual noise over such things. What’s new this time is, even pro-BJP mouthpieces hyping the issue beyond Yogi's control - giving the impression it's a major national calamity.*
Switch to any pro-BJP channel and they’ll be seen talking not about the RS scam, Doklam standoff, Pak ceasefire violation, debate on article 35A or even the current devastating floods in the NE– it’s all just the Gorakhpur incident everywhere.

*There's an immense pressure right now on Yogi to resign.
This being the first strike against him, he won't. However, it means him being strong-armed by Mota Bhai to concede more ground to them and giving more powers to his men.*
The moment Motabhai is done with his terms & conditions, makes Yogi let go of some of his territory, the media will swiftly turn to facts like who the doctor was, who the administrator was etc., and hint the fault of erstwhile SP govt in the entire case. Corruption will be labelled the culprit and Vikaas will emerge the winner.
Yogi will then be let off the hook and left to attend to his wounds, being shown his place and who he can't be the alternative to. 

-- Shankh Naad

@Roybot @ranjeet @Soumitra @IndoCarib @Nilgiri @JanjaWeed @Rain Man 

Who is the motabhai in this ? is it Arun Jaitely or Rajnath Singh? becoz yogi was the choice of both amith shah and modi so i dont see them going against him . Not sure how true is the above article as i cant believe anyone being more powerful than modi/Shah in BJP now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> Nothing that we’re going to say here can ever be proved. One is free to believe it, one is free to label it a plain lie. That anyone says is immaterial, for the truth must be told somewhere.
> 
> *What's happening right now was waiting to happen ever since Yogi Adi swore in as UP CM against the wishes of Motabhai and his trusted lieutenant.
> The fact is, Motabhai wanted their puppet installed as CM in the state, the way they did in other states before UP. So Maurya was their choice.*
> After a high drama between Lucknow and 11 Ashoka Road, Yogi Adi was able to throw his weight around- thanks to the statewide influence of the Hindu Yuva Vahini (HYV) under his command. After a week-long drama, for the first time after ’14, Motabhai & co had to concede defeat in front of someone they considered weak.
> *Defeat notwithstanding and given the larger than life stature of Motabhai, negotiations ensued and Yogi Adi was asked to water down HYV, don a secular, moderate Vikaasvadi face. Adi had to agree to this and some top leaders of HYV were shown the door. Recruitment in HYV was brought to a near standstill in the state. Maurya and Sharma were made deputies to keep a tab on him.*
> Minority schemes in UP had a massive increase in funding- be it madrassas or minority scholarships.
> 
> But as if this wasn’t enough, Yogi Adi was warned in advance - One communal Riot in the state and he'll have to step down from CMship. Adi has been walking a darn tight rope in the state ever since. And even while he was concentrating on Law& Order in the state, Samajwadi Party ecosystem not helping things either, Gorakhpur happened.
> *There’s nothing novel about the left and the opposition making their usual noise over such things. What’s new this time is, even pro-BJP mouthpieces hyping the issue beyond Yogi's control - giving the impression it's a major national calamity.*
> Switch to any pro-BJP channel and they’ll be seen talking not about the RS scam, Doklam standoff, Pak ceasefire violation, debate on article 35A or even the current devastating floods in the NE– it’s all just the Gorakhpur incident everywhere.
> 
> *There's an immense pressure right now on Yogi to resign.
> This being the first strike against him, he won't. However, it means him being strong-armed by Mota Bhai to concede more ground to them and giving more powers to his men.*
> The moment Motabhai is done with his terms & conditions, makes Yogi let go of some of his territory, the media will swiftly turn to facts like who the doctor was, who the administrator was etc., and hint the fault of erstwhile SP govt in the entire case. Corruption will be labelled the culprit and Vikaas will emerge the winner.
> Yogi will then be let off the hook and left to attend to his wounds, being shown his place and who he can't be the alternative to.
> 
> -- Shankh Naad
> 
> @Roybot @ranjeet @Soumitra @IndoCarib @Nilgiri @JanjaWeed @Rain Man
> 
> Who is the motabhai in this ? is it Arun Jaitely or Rajnath Singh? becoz yogi was the choice of both amith shah and modi so i dont see them going against him . Not sure how true is the above article as i cant believe anyone being more powerful than modi/Shah in BJP now



Mota Bhai means big brother in Gujrati - So most probably it will mean Modi

We BJP supporters should not be hypocritical. Had this happened in say Karnataka we would be demanding Siddaramaih's head. The Responsibility of the Garakhpur tragedy rests n Yogi. For once I am happy that Republic and Times Now are pointing it out , like the way they pursued the Chandigarh case. 

Chandigarh case I am inclined to believe the gorl 90% but there is a 10% chance of her lying to defame the boy. Let the investigations be complete

In this case there is no doubt in my mind. The company was not being paid for months together and they had sent repeated reminders. No company can continuously afford to bear the loss and it was the govt's duty to pay them. Whether funds were released for the payment and were gobbed up by babus fo the funds were not even released has to be investigated. But the end result is that the UP govt is at fauld and that means that the buck stops with Yogi Adityanath.

Please note I am not taking the left liberal media view of treating these deaths as a satire - asking whether children needed vande mataram or oxygen or whether they will go to shamshaan or Kabristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Acknowledge

Soumitra said:


> We BJP supporters should not be hypocritical. .


I dont blame yogi for this. But the buck stops with him.Period.


----------



## Bibo

Soumitra said:


> Mota Bhai means big brother in Gujrati - So most probably it will mean Modi
> 
> We BJP supporters should not be hypocritical. Had this happened in say Karnataka we would be demanding Siddaramaih's head. The Responsibility of the Garakhpur tragedy rests n Yogi. For once I am happy that Republic and Times Now are pointing it out , like the way they pursued the Chandigarh case.
> 
> Chandigarh case I am inclined to believe the gorl 90% but there is a 10% chance of her lying to defame the boy. Let the investigations be complete
> 
> In this case there is no doubt in my mind. The company was not being paid for months together and they had sent repeated reminders. No company can continuously afford to bear the loss and it was the govt's duty to pay them. Whether funds were released for the payment and were gobbed up by babus fo the funds were not even released has to be investigated. But the end result is that the UP govt is at fauld and that means that the buck stops with Yogi Adityanath.
> 
> Please note I am not taking the left liberal media view of treating these deaths as a satire - asking whether children needed vande mataram or oxygen or whether they will go to shamshaan or Kabristan.



I agree, but the only fault I can find with the Yogi govt. is poor Media management. 

For now they do appear to be taking action. 

What is important is to see STRONG ACTION to send fear down the spines of all those who have been appointed by the previous SP govt. UP is FULL of such appointments. There is nothing much BJP or Yogi can do about it, except wait for more such tragedies and take Strong Action.



Acknowledge said:


> I dont blame yogi for this. But the buck stops with him.Period.



True, he should have owned up to it. Its poor image management.


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896767214296080385


----------



## Acknowledge

Bibo said:


> True, *he should have owned up to it. *Its poor image management.


Exactly. What is the point of electing BJP if they behave like Congress. 
Just how every sickular did wondrous acrobatics to show that nothing ever was Congress high command's fault. It was always someone else's (mostly BJP's) fault.


----------



## Bibo

Acknowledge said:


> Exactly. What is the point of electing BJP if they behave like Congress.
> Just how every sickular did wondrous acrobatics to show that nothing ever was Congress high command's fault. It was always someone else's (mostly BJP's) fault.



Owing up to it in public is only perception management and media management. It does not mean anything beyond that. 

The real problem is the mindset that is defensive about governance which is a legacy from the "secular" govt's of the past. The media did a good job in ripping apart the Yogi govt. for this mindset and that whipping seems to have worked. But only time will tell if somebody will go to jail for this. Hopefully not the vendor but some govt. official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

No one Debating this? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896760535584079873


----------



## Bibo

Congress "secular" rule in Karnataka,









Scotlander said:


> No one Debating this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896760535584079873



This is Typical Kerala style "Red Herring" which is the standard rule in public debate.

Whenever you will want to discuss real Kerala issues with a Malayalai, he will start talking about UP, Haryana, Akhilaq, Gujarat riots , US attack on iraq etc etc. 


This absurdity has been swallowed Hook Line and Sinker by the "educated" mallus. That is the true power of sustained propaganda. 

It would have been hilarious, if it was not so damn tragic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> Nothing that we’re going to say here can ever be proved. One is free to believe it, one is free to label it a plain lie. That anyone says is immaterial, for the truth must be told somewhere.
> 
> *What's happening right now was waiting to happen ever since Yogi Adi swore in as UP CM against the wishes of Motabhai and his trusted lieutenant.
> The fact is, Motabhai wanted their puppet installed as CM in the state, the way they did in other states before UP. So Maurya was their choice.*
> After a high drama between Lucknow and 11 Ashoka Road, Yogi Adi was able to throw his weight around- thanks to the statewide influence of the Hindu Yuva Vahini (HYV) under his command. After a week-long drama, for the first time after ’14, Motabhai & co had to concede defeat in front of someone they considered weak.
> *Defeat notwithstanding and given the larger than life stature of Motabhai, negotiations ensued and Yogi Adi was asked to water down HYV, don a secular, moderate Vikaasvadi face. Adi had to agree to this and some top leaders of HYV were shown the door. Recruitment in HYV was brought to a near standstill in the state. Maurya and Sharma were made deputies to keep a tab on him.*
> Minority schemes in UP had a massive increase in funding- be it madrassas or minority scholarships.
> 
> But as if this wasn’t enough, Yogi Adi was warned in advance - One communal Riot in the state and he'll have to step down from CMship. Adi has been walking a darn tight rope in the state ever since. And even while he was concentrating on Law& Order in the state, Samajwadi Party ecosystem not helping things either, Gorakhpur happened.
> *There’s nothing novel about the left and the opposition making their usual noise over such things. What’s new this time is, even pro-BJP mouthpieces hyping the issue beyond Yogi's control - giving the impression it's a major national calamity.*
> Switch to any pro-BJP channel and they’ll be seen talking not about the RS scam, Doklam standoff, Pak ceasefire violation, debate on article 35A or even the current devastating floods in the NE– it’s all just the Gorakhpur incident everywhere.
> 
> *There's an immense pressure right now on Yogi to resign.
> This being the first strike against him, he won't. However, it means him being strong-armed by Mota Bhai to concede more ground to them and giving more powers to his men.*
> The moment Motabhai is done with his terms & conditions, makes Yogi let go of some of his territory, the media will swiftly turn to facts like who the doctor was, who the administrator was etc., and hint the fault of erstwhile SP govt in the entire case. Corruption will be labelled the culprit and Vikaas will emerge the winner.
> Yogi will then be let off the hook and left to attend to his wounds, being shown his place and who he can't be the alternative to.
> 
> -- Shankh Naad
> 
> @Roybot @ranjeet @Soumitra @IndoCarib @Nilgiri @JanjaWeed @Rain Man
> 
> Who is the motabhai in this ? is it Arun Jaitely or Rajnath Singh? becoz yogi was the choice of both amith shah and modi so i dont see them going against him . Not sure how true is the above article as i cant believe anyone being more powerful than modi/Shah in BJP now




mota bhai is Amit Shah. Yogi needs to be mindful of the fact he has enemies both within his house and outside of it.


----------



## takeiteasy

What INC must do is to buy these Sanghi propaganda poster's service for the next election. Look, how easily they are doing their work of "justifying" their RSS terrorist leaders. INC must use at least a few percentage of their khotala money in purchasing these swayamsevaks and propaganda posters of Bhartiya Joomla Party and RSS.


----------



## Bibo

takeiteasy said:


> What INC must do is to buy these Sanghi propaganda poster's service for the next election. Look, how easily they are doing their work of "justifying" their RSS terrorist leaders. INC must use at least a few percentage of their khotala money in purchasing these swayamsevaks and propaganda posters of Bhartiya Joomla Party and RSS.



I am available for the right price. Please ask INC to contact me. 

Its about time I got my share of the loot. It has to be at least a 3 year contract. Do we have a deal ?


----------



## utraash

RISING SUN said:


> *Where is the opposition in India? *
> The BJP’s ideology is reasonably clear, in both its extreme and moderate forms. But the opposition lacks a coherent and consistent platform
> 
> My friends who are opposed to the Bharatiya Janata Party — and I have friends who support it too — often despair at the politics of the party ruling at the Centre and in various States. But sometimes I feel that they should despair more at the national opposition — and the parties in opposition to the BJP in many States.
> 
> Because the BJP, for better or for worse, is there. You can count its warts or confer a halo on it, but you cannot miss noticing it. But I wonder if we have any real opposition left in India — both at the national level and in many States.
> 
> This came through most recently in my home State, Bihar, where Chief Minister Nitish Kumar easily switched from his ‘grand alliance’ with Lalu Prasad to staying the Chief Minister with the support of the party (BJP) that he had rebuffed just three years ago. Now, I am not convinced that Mr. Kumar’s move was necessarily opportunistic — though things like his inability to induct more than one woman in a cabinet of 27, given his loud commitment to women’s emancipation, were definitely disappointing. Still, he had to choose between a family increasingly seen as tainted with nepotism and a party sadly dominated by those whose vision of the future seems to be based on virulent hatreds inherited from the past.
> 
> *The disappearing opposition*
> So, that is not the main issue for me. It is this: that once Mr. Kumar made the switch, the opposition to the BJP was revealed as basically ineffective and non-existent. This seemed to follow the pattern at the Centre and in some other States. This is also far more worrying, because the BJP does exist as the ruling party today, but the opposition seems to exist less and less with each year.
> 
> There are various reasons for it. These include the inability of the Congress to abandon its ruling family, compounded by the fact that Rahul Gandhi, as decent a person as any in politics, nevertheless lacks the type of political charisma that is required to lead a party to victory in India today. This is partly because the times have changed: the taluk classes call the political shots in India, and they cannot easily trust a very metropolitan person like Mr. Gandhi. I know; I come from those taluk classes, and I have difficulty trusting Mr. Gandhi’s equivalents in the literary world! But even without the times changing, compare the political acumen and sheer rhetorical presence of Jawaharlal Nehru and Indira Gandhi with Rahul Gandhi’s performance, and you will spot a difference.
> 
> The communists have long been split between a highly intellectual urban circle, which can get across only to people with university degrees, and a very parochial rural movement, which addresses genuine problems (for instance, the exploitation of aborigines at the hands of all governments), but in the very process limits its appeal to small regions. Even if you are a communist, it is impossible to imagine the supposedly revolutionary activities of Maoist groups finding any purchase outside remote parts of the hinterland.
> 
> As for the rest, well, they seem to comprise parties led by powerful regional leaders, and often run by specific families. Sometimes the words come up — secularism, democracy, human rights, etc. — but they seldom seem to be anything other than rhetoric used by a certain group to obtain fleeting electoral support. In short, it is worrying: there is no substantial and coherent opposition left in India right now. Some people might argue that it exists at the grassroots. This is a deceptive argument: first, because it cannot be documented with numbers; and second, because in a working democracy any grassroots opposition needs to wear the face of at least some political party.
> 
> *The great Indian tragedy*
> Some of my BJP friends — not in the lunatic fringe, thankfully, but belonging to the old ideological core — smirk at this. They exult in the fact that the Indian opposition is either in disarray or divided up by narrow domestic walls. This worries me (also because the lack of a real opposition seems to be a spreading global problem, undergirded by the corporate logic of neoliberal capitalism and its enmeshment with nationalism).
> 
> Any democracy needs a thriving and coherent opposition. The great tragedy of India does not seem to be the BJP, with which one can agree or disagree; the great tragedy of India is the lack of a real and issue-based opposition. The BJP’s ideology is reasonably clear, in both its extreme and moderate forms. But the opposition seems to lack a coherent and consistent platform. It largely fails to provide alternative views of government and it seldom responds cohesively to the BJP’s moves, leaving it to afflicted politicians to react singly.
> 
> Alas, it is not just a nation that needs an opposition. So do human beings, as Kabir knew:
> 
> _“Neendak niyare raakhiye aangan kuti chhawaye;_
> 
> _Bin saabun paani bina nirmal karat subhaye.”_
> 
> Roughly translated:
> 
> “Your critic keep beside you, his hut on your house should lean:
> 
> Without water or soap, he’ll keep your nature clean.”
> 
> Both BJP supporters and BJP opponents need to worry about this lack of a coherent opposition — for the sake of India, and perhaps also for the sake of human nature.
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/where-is-the-opposition-in-india/article19436063.ece/amp/


This is exactly what I have been saying for a long. A good opposition (not the bootlicker of one community for vote) is direly needed to keep a check on gov. Modi might have created his balloony image which is difficult to demolish even if he fails to deliver what he has promised to do. We must have a choice of another good political leader from good opposition party who can take on gov on its deliveries to common man & can capture the aspirations of ppl.
But the most sought pre requisite is he should be PRO DHARMIC, ruthless deliverer & no nonsense person when it comes to indianness. 

Modi doesn't seem to be in desperation in the wake of weak opposition to deliver what he has promised to, this has disappointed me especially on Hindu cause like promoting Sanskrit,Namaami Gange, Anti conversion law, creating an univ for Vedic knowledge & science. He even didn't bother to take up RAM TEMPLE issue for speedy hearings in court, it was Swami who all the way leading the case now, Modi has just confined his gov wisdom to provide the affidavits in courts that's it. 
Modi might have been able to curb the corruption at high level of governance system but what worries the common man lies at bottom. I still see how national asset is being looted or manipulated through tender process, babus at bottom are least disturbed by this gov in public offices, still babus are up to business as usual. 

If we had a good opposition & more important a good caliber leader in opposition, Modi wouldn't have any chance to walk 7 race course in for second time. 

Having said that I still have high hopes from Modi & see him a pivotal figure in politics for changing Indias discourse for futuristic good. Most important he is the only one pitching his hat for Hindu aspirations at present rest other political streams has replaced Gandhi's three monkeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Bibo said:


> I am available for the right price. Please ask INC to contact me.
> 
> Its about time I got my share of the loot. It has to be at least a 3 year contract. Do we have a deal ?


Hey I have a direct line with Amit Shah. If you want increase in payment I can try and help you. But you have to increase your post count. Last 3 months you missed your target. This month as you know the target is double beciase of Independence Day

You meet your target and I will get you a raise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bibo

Soumitra said:


> Hey I have a direct line with Amit Shah. If you want increase in payment I can try and help you. But you have to increase your post count. Last 3 months you missed your target. This month as you know the target is double beciase of Independence Day
> 
> You meet your target and I will get you a raise



How can I trust Amit Shah when he has treated my hero prashant kishor so badly ? 

Pappu gave prashant kishor Bihar, UP and punjab. Best part is we get paid even if we don't achieve any result. Pappu leads by example. 

There is No way BJP can match these work environment. Next you will be asking me to pay taxes and link my PAN to aadhar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

noksss said:


> Nothing that we’re going to say here can ever be proved. One is free to believe it, one is free to label it a plain lie. That anyone says is immaterial, for the truth must be told somewhere.
> 
> *What's happening right now was waiting to happen ever since Yogi Adi swore in as UP CM against the wishes of Motabhai and his trusted lieutenant.
> The fact is, Motabhai wanted their puppet installed as CM in the state, the way they did in other states before UP. So Maurya was their choice.*
> After a high drama between Lucknow and 11 Ashoka Road, Yogi Adi was able to throw his weight around- thanks to the statewide influence of the Hindu Yuva Vahini (HYV) under his command. After a week-long drama, for the first time after ’14, Motabhai & co had to concede defeat in front of someone they considered weak.
> *Defeat notwithstanding and given the larger than life stature of Motabhai, negotiations ensued and Yogi Adi was asked to water down HYV, don a secular, moderate Vikaasvadi face. Adi had to agree to this and some top leaders of HYV were shown the door. Recruitment in HYV was brought to a near standstill in the state. Maurya and Sharma were made deputies to keep a tab on him.*
> Minority schemes in UP had a massive increase in funding- be it madrassas or minority scholarships.
> 
> But as if this wasn’t enough, Yogi Adi was warned in advance - One communal Riot in the state and he'll have to step down from CMship. Adi has been walking a darn tight rope in the state ever since. And even while he was concentrating on Law& Order in the state, Samajwadi Party ecosystem not helping things either, Gorakhpur happened.
> *There’s nothing novel about the left and the opposition making their usual noise over such things. What’s new this time is, even pro-BJP mouthpieces hyping the issue beyond Yogi's control - giving the impression it's a major national calamity.*
> Switch to any pro-BJP channel and they’ll be seen talking not about the RS scam, Doklam standoff, Pak ceasefire violation, debate on article 35A or even the current devastating floods in the NE– it’s all just the Gorakhpur incident everywhere.
> 
> *There's an immense pressure right now on Yogi to resign.
> This being the first strike against him, he won't. However, it means him being strong-armed by Mota Bhai to concede more ground to them and giving more powers to his men.*
> The moment Motabhai is done with his terms & conditions, makes Yogi let go of some of his territory, the media will swiftly turn to facts like who the doctor was, who the administrator was etc., and hint the fault of erstwhile SP govt in the entire case. Corruption will be labelled the culprit and Vikaas will emerge the winner.
> Yogi will then be let off the hook and left to attend to his wounds, being shown his place and who he can't be the alternative to.
> 
> -- Shankh Naad
> 
> @Roybot @ranjeet @Soumitra @IndoCarib @Nilgiri @JanjaWeed @Rain Man
> 
> Who is the motabhai in this ? is it Arun Jaitely or Rajnath Singh? becoz yogi was the choice of both amith shah and modi so i dont see them going against him . Not sure how true is the above article as i cant believe anyone being more powerful than modi/Shah in BJP now


Sounds like an article from HYV insider! Motabhai could either be Modi or Shah! 
Having said that..they wouldn't go down such a cheap route to fix Yogi, regardless what they think of him! 
Considering the gravity of the situation, Yogi govt is bound to face some heat..Then again he is doing everything he can to unravel the truth. Till that comes out.. it's free for all in media! They have to make the most till the truth ultimately comes out! You won't see such media manic the day real culprits are caught..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Wah. Movie review.
https://thereel.scroll.in/847060/so...defenders-of-islam-and-a-song-for-the-prophet


----------



## salimpheku

Seculars rape Dalit girls again in UP.
Where are the champions of Dalits?
Where are the champions of secularism?


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> Mota Bhai means big brother in Gujrati - So most probably it will mean Modi
> 
> We BJP supporters should not be hypocritical. Had this happened in say Karnataka we would be demanding Siddaramaih's head. The Responsibility of the Garakhpur tragedy rests n Yogi. For once I am happy that Republic and Times Now are pointing it out , like the way they pursued the Chandigarh case.
> 
> Chandigarh case I am inclined to believe the gorl 90% but there is a 10% chance of her lying to defame the boy. Let the investigations be complete
> 
> In this case there is no doubt in my mind. The company was not being paid for months together and they had sent repeated reminders. No company can continuously afford to bear the loss and it was the govt's duty to pay them. Whether funds were released for the payment and were gobbed up by babus fo the funds were not even released has to be investigated. But the end result is that the UP govt is at fauld and that means that the buck stops with Yogi Adityanath.
> 
> Please note I am not taking the left liberal media view of treating these deaths as a satire - asking whether children needed vande mataram or oxygen or whether they will go to shamshaan or Kabristan.



Please have a read to get some more additional perspective (I of course agree with lot of your opinion here too), TIFWIW, I don't think CM Yogi can be blamed 0% or 100%:

http://rightlog.in/2017/08/yogi-adityanath-japanese-encephalitis-01/

If cong admin in say KA it happened, I would definitely blame them more because they have been in power there much longer and also inherited more robust health system than UP has now. If they also a new admin with bad inheritance issue, then I will mitigate the blame like I do for Yogi admin now. 

But Yogi even after this, I still believe he genuinely wants to achieve real change and gets that only way to defeat JE truly is to improve sanitation and get 100% ODF ASAP (prevention is always better than cure). I will definitely be holding him to that promise over everything else.


----------



## salimpheku

Nilgiri said:


> to improve sanitation



As long as there are butcher shops operating with impunity, sanitation will never improve.
As long as there are tanneries operating near water bodies, sanitation will never improve.

Touch these 2 industries and seculars will cry foul.
Yogi will get blamed either way. He should go full steam ahead and close anything that harms sanitation and say hell to anyone opposing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

salimpheku said:


> As long as there are butcher shops operating with impunity, sanitation will never improve.
> As long as there are tanneries operating near water bodies, sanitation will never improve.
> 
> Touch these 2 industries and seculars will cry foul.
> Yogi will get blamed either way. He should go full steam ahead and close anything that harms sanitation and say hell to anyone opposing it.



ODF is low hanging fruit in that regard. Get that done first, it will generate enough momentum because people will say ok we got ODF now, why is the sanitation situation still so bad etc. Pulling of carpet from underneath sickulars needs to be done methodical and irreversible....right now still too much buffer for them to point at everything else that suits them so still too few see their hypocrisy. Echo chamber needs to be physically reduced in size around them over time and the opportunity is very good in coming 5 - 10 years to do just that. 

At same time though, wherever possible, intrusions must be made where possible across the board too, there is definitely enough mandate for it and its early days. So yes I would agree with you there. Let us see how it goes, I am hopeful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> Mota Bhai means big brother in Gujrati - So most probably it will mean Modi
> 
> We BJP supporters should not be hypocritical. Had this happened in say Karnataka we would be demanding Siddaramaih's head. The Responsibility of the Garakhpur tragedy rests n Yogi. For once I am happy that Republic and Times Now are pointing it out , like the way they pursued the Chandigarh case.
> 
> Chandigarh case I am inclined to believe the gorl 90% but there is a 10% chance of her lying to defame the boy. Let the investigations be complete
> 
> In this case there is no doubt in my mind. The company was not being paid for months together and they had sent repeated reminders. No company can continuously afford to bear the loss and it was the govt's duty to pay them. Whether funds were released for the payment and were gobbed up by babus fo the funds were not even released has to be investigated. But the end result is that the UP govt is at fauld and that means that the buck stops with Yogi Adityanath.
> 
> Please note I am not taking the left liberal media view of treating these deaths as a satire - asking whether children needed vande mataram or oxygen or whether they will go to shamshaan or Kabristan.




*The supplier's demand for dues to the tune of Rs 65 lakh reached the state government at Lucknow on August 1, and the funds were released to the college on August 5, official sources said. Even when the UP CM visited the hospital on August 9, they added, no mention was made of any problems in the supply of oxygen.*

*In a communication to the college on August 8, the supplier, Pushpa Sales, said it would soon suspend supplies due to unpaid dues. "INOX, the firm we are taking oxygen supply from, has expressed inability to continue the supply of oxygen in future, in case we fail to make payments to them," said the letter from Dipankar Sharma of Pushpa Sales to the college principal*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-5-bill-paid-on-11th/articleshow/60040447.cms

No yogi cant be blamed for this because the payment is released on due time by the UP health department but the payment is delayed by the authorities concerned so this is where the role of Dr.Khafeel comes into picture as he is the one who is responsible for oxygen purchase . Also never believe any hero made out by the likes of Burkha /Rana or the whole MSM .Now this brings back to the theory of him negotiating with the vendor for money and also looking at his past tweets he seems to be a Congress/SP guy so I wont be surprised if congress goes to this extent to defame Yogi government


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896637211591852032


----------



## ashok321

20-year-old woman raped in Delhi, thrown off fourth floor #JantaKaReporter jantakareporter.com/india/raped-de…

Damn Kejriwal!

Oh wait.
Who controls law & order, who is policing the police?
10th pass Modi no?


----------



## Ashesh

This Samajwadi Party Dalal, Rapist, Impersonator & Murderer should be taken to task :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896980628972998657

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897050342029877250


----------



## Ashesh

600 People Died in Commie Kerala & Media is mum? No BJP-NDA Government ! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896950620770496512


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896948203727183872


----------



## Soumitra

Narendra Modi Mentioned Triple Talaq fight in Independence Day Speech. 

Count down for removal of Triple Talaq has accelerated


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897303854882078720


----------



## takeiteasy

What I feel is Hindus, Muslims , Christians and others naturally love Indian nation. We are all proud of India and it comes naturally. We are reminded of what Indian National Congress meant for India only after this Hindutva RSS terrorists gained power in the centre. Whatever corruption, scandals toiled INC's image, INC is what binds India together encouraging secularism, progressive party. Without INC, North Indian fanatic Hindus are taking over India destroying the country's secular credentials and feeling of oneness. When they accuse Infidels (Non-RSS/Sanghi people) of lacking patriotism, reality is, it is RSS which needs to be reminded that they were the lapdogs of the British Raj. Savarkar nor Golwalkar or Hedgewar supported India's freedom struggle. But, RSS which act as if they're the patriots are actually the traitors whose members also consists of billionaires who can actually sell off their own country or people, Anti-nationals. Remember, RSS is the group whose leader Bheer Coward Savarkar whose job was polishing British boots. He wrote a maafi-naama to the British telling his allegiance to British Raj.
From Assam:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1975448759380371


----------



## IndoCarib

*RSS Chief Mohan Bhagwat Ignores Bureaucrat's 'No', Unfurls National Flag In Kerala School*

Palakkad District Collector Mary Kutty had yesterday told the school in a written order that Mr Bhagwat must not unfurl the national flag, citing what the officer said was a government order that only office-bearers at the school or elected representatives like MLAs are allowed to do so.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rss-...furls-national-flag-in-kerala-schooli-1737782

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Mystery of the missing North Indian politician: Saurabh Mukherjea*
Ruling North India is a necessity for success in Pan-Indian politics. In Independent India, until Narendra Modi arrived, no politician from outside Hindi cow belt (with the notable exception of PV Narasimha Rao) had been Prime Minister for a full term.

There is a reason for this – the Hindi speaking Indian states account of 226 of 543 (42 percent) seats in the Lok Sabha. Therefore, a politician who is able to build a voter base in the Hindi cow belt has a much higher probability of being the PM than a leader from any other region.

For the first time, North India does not have a political giant. Modi’s dominance of Indian politics has been made possible, in part, due to the absence of a powerhouse politician from the Hindi speaking belt.

JL Nehru, Indira Gandhi, and Rajiv Gandhi – each of the members of this dynasty were until their death by far the most commanding figure in North Indian politics and that gave them the keys to all of India.


Rajiv’s assassination in 1991, opened the door for the rise of the BJP led by two leaders who were popular in the Hindi speaking belt – Atal Bihari Vajpayee and Lal Krishna Advani.

The BJP (or NDA’s) loss in the 2004 General Election then created a decade in which regional North Indian leaders like Mulayam Singh Yadav and Nitish Kumar tried to give vent to their national aspirations but Sonia Gandhi just about managed to cling on to power.

Now with Mulayam, Sonia and Lalu Prasad Yadav ageing, with their progeny yet to find their political feet, with Nitish Kumar subdued in Bihar and with the BJP Chief Ministers in Rajasthan, MP, Chattisgarh and UP contained in their states for now, for the first time since Independence, we have the strange situation that there is no North Indian political giant setting the agenda in Indian politics. Why is this?

In the 1990s and the noughties, with the Congress’ popularity flagging, North Indian politicians from all parties created voter bases on the basis of caste and/or religion.

For 20 years (roughly from 1992 to the 2G spectrum scam in 2010) this worked reasonably well – a leader would hoover up, say, the Jat vote in a constituency and thus corner 15-20 percent of the votes in that race.

He would then get a smattering of votes from other castes and thus with 25 percent of the votes, he would win the seat in a fragmented First Past the Post race.

Starting with the UP Assembly elections of 2013 (where the SP crushed the BSP and the Congress), it became evident that this construct no longer works.

What we are repeatedly seeing in North Indian elections now, is that cornering the votes of one or two communities is no longer sufficient to win the race (see exhibit below).






The results of the recent elections suggest that the older construct - of dominant regional parties controlled by a strong single caste/community-based leader - is on the retreat.

These regional parties used to cling on to a specific voter base (based on caste, community etc.) and thrive. Now, however, as shown in the section above, support from a single vote bank is not going to help win elections anymore.

The absence of a North Indian political giant has major implications for India

North India has been for at least a decade now a laggard in creating jobs and economic prosperity. An average person in northern India earns a per capita income of USD 1,183 (which is less than that earned by an average citizen of Pakistan or Bangladesh) whilst an average person in South India earns a per capita income of US$2,014.

Moreover, youth employment rate is much higher in South India (56%) than in North India (47%). Furthermore, the female: male ratio continues to deteriorate in the North.

The gender ratio for northern India is 901 females per 1000 males as compared to 994 females per 1000 males for South India and the fertility rate simply refuses to fall as much in the North as it has done in the South and in the West of the country.

The fertility rate in North India is 2.4 compared to 1.8 for South India. With low-quality education, North India’s youth are heading into a future where they have few jobs and few women to contend with.

With the political situation in the North being in flux, social unrest is on the rise across the North India as evidenced by both a rise in: (a) what is known as routine crime in India (robbery, rape and civic violence as seen in the farmers’ agitation in Madhya Pradesh earlier this year and in Haryana last year); and (b) in hate crime.

As per a report in India spend, “Muslims were the target of 51% of violence centred on bovine issues over nearly eight years (2010 to 2017) and comprised 86% of 28 Indians killed in 63 incidents."

In the coming decade, the odds are in favour of these three dynamics – a weak economy, a retrograde social milieu and lack of political leadership – ravaging the North.

Disclaimer: The author is Saurabh Mukherjea, CEO of Ambit Capital and the author of “The Unusual Billionaires”. The views expressed are personal. The views and investment tips expressed by the expert on moneycontrol.com are his own, and not that of the website or its management.
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...ian-politician-saurabh-mukherjea-2340189.html


----------



## Bibo

Wow , the average South Indian earns twice as much as the average North India. I am guessing the access to seas and ports have much to do with this. 

We really do need to irrigate all of India ASAP with canals and pipelines.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897370515404455937


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

takeiteasy said:


> What I feel is Hindus, Muslims , Christians and others naturally love Indian nation. We are all proud of India and it comes naturally. We are reminded of what Indian National Congress meant for India only after this Hindutva RSS terrorists gained power in the centre. Whatever corruption, scandals toiled INC's image, INC is what binds India together encouraging secularism, progressive party. Without INC, North Indian fanatic Hindus are taking over India destroying the country's secular credentials and feeling of oneness. When they accuse Infidels (Non-RSS/Sanghi people) of lacking patriotism, reality is, it is RSS which needs to be reminded that they were the lapdogs of the British Raj. Savarkar nor Golwalkar or Hedgewar supported India's freedom struggle. But, RSS which act as if they're the patriots are actually the traitors whose members also consists of billionaires who can actually sell off their own country or people, Anti-nationals. Remember, RSS is the group whose leader Bheer Coward Savarkar whose job was polishing British boots. He wrote a maafi-naama to the British telling his allegiance to British Raj.
> From Assam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1975448759380371



Take it easy !


----------



## Mujraparty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897763459655385088
and hes back .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

16 Aug 2015 - 16 Aug 2017

http://m.economictimes.com/news/spo...istential-crisis/amp_articleshow/60078369.cms

Apparently Test Cricket was not in danger when Australia won 16 straight matches without any loss/draw inbetween, twice.


----------



## Gadkari

Different between RSS Modi and CONgress, 












*Modi before Tumkur Mayor and CONgress leader before Bangalore Mayor, see the Difference. 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fireurimagination

MP local body poll results: Ab tak 26 for BJP, Congress increases tally


----------



## noksss

Fireurimagination said:


> MP local body poll results: Ab tak 26 for BJP, Congress increases tally



But Bengal was a disappointment for BJP expected it to do better


----------



## Gadkari

noksss said:


> But Bengal was a disappointment for BJP expected it to do better



Nope, along expected lines.


----------



## Soumitra

eowyn said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897763459655385088
> and hes back .....


He also said Amma Canteen instead of Indira Canteen

And see the posters put by Congress for Indira Canteen


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898563179701166082

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Yogi govt took a good step in asking all madarsaas to register

http://www.inkhabar.com/state/48857-yogi-govt-made-registration-of-madrasa-compulsory-in-up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

Soumitra said:


> Yogi govt took a good step in asking all madarsaas to register
> 
> http://www.inkhabar.com/state/48857-yogi-govt-made-registration-of-madrasa-compulsory-in-up


gr8 move

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

wiseone2 said:


> gr8 move



Next they should also see what the friday sermons are beiing said


----------



## wiseone2

Soumitra said:


> Next they should also see what the friday sermons are beiing said



religion is different from education


----------



## Gadkari

wiseone2 said:


> religion is different from education



They are the same in a madrassa.


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1976862802572300


----------



## ashok321

*Gorakhpur not a 'picnic spot', says Adityanath ahead of Rahul's visit:*
*
This is the same thing the BJP leaders were doing when in opposition - Hunting for such picnic spots.*


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1976862802572300



When 38 children died in Kerala due to malnutrition , did you have a orgasm too ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1568713326524885







IndoCarib said:


> When 38 children died in Kerala due to malnutrition , did you have a orgasm too ?


Oh! comparing Kerala to UP and all is more like comparing a first world country and third world country. It's Saffron terror in your Hindi heartland..worse than Jihadi's..the wretched kind. Burn the Chaddi, Drink some Whisky and throw that Rakhi band from the Sakha in Ganga; Chorho Hindutva, Bano Insaan.


----------



## noksss

Spot On

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

One of the greatest PM of india 






Piyush Goyal as always

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

@ranjeet 






Your views please


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> @ranjeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your views please


Don't have much idea about Southern politics but isn't he believed to be involved in missionary works? Not a good move by BJP if it's true.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Don't have much idea about Southern politics but isn't he believed to be involved in missionary works? Not a good move by BJP if it's true.


And corruption. He has amassed immense wealth during his father's tenure.

His entry will give BJP some solid stand in South because he is quite popular in Andhra.


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> And corruption. He has amassed immense wealth during his father's tenure.
> 
> His entry will give BJP some solid stand in South because he is quite popular in Andhra.


Yes, that too. Today I came across news that Narayan Rane from Maha is also planning on joining BJP. It will be another stupid addition if it happens.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Yes, that too. Today I came across news that Narayan Rane from Maha is also planning on joining BJP. It will be another stupid addition if it happens.


But isn't he a Senior leader with good following?


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> But isn't he a Senior leader with good following?


He might be but I don't agree with BJP accepting corrupt people. Isn't his son was in news for threatening local officials over some issue in mumbai couple of weeks ago?


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> He might be but I don't agree with BJP accepting corrupt people. Isn't his son was in news for threatening local officials over some issue in mumbai couple of weeks ago?


Corrupt people Oh bhai jaanede..

Yeddurappa dood ka dhula hai? Himanta Biswa Sarma ko bhi clean chit mil gayi


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Corrupt people Oh bhai jaanede..
> 
> Yeddurappa dood ka dhula hai? Himanta Biswa Sarma ko bhi clean chit mil gayi



Lol, it's politics. BJP does need a strong man where they don't have local leaders to project. In haryana too they took in turncoats from Congress but it's all about what they do once they get in power, if they don't perform they will perish.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Don't have much idea about Southern politics but isn't he believed to be involved in missionary works? Not a good move by BJP if it's true.



Half of the Bangalore belongs to jagan directly or indirectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> Lol, it's politics. BJP does need a strong man where they don't have local leaders to project. In haryana too they took in turncoats from Congress but it's all about what they do once they get in power, if they don't perform they will perish.


Toh pehle kyun corrupt people ke dinge maar rahaa tha.

Jagan is very popular in Andhra. If he joins BJP, BJP will comfortably win Andhra, won't even need babu anymore.


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Toh pehle kyun corrupt people ke dinge maar rahaa tha.
> 
> Jagan is very popular in Andhra. If he joins BJP, BJP will comfortably win Andhra, won't even need babu anymore.


In my first reply I said he is believed to be closer to missionaries not corrupt.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ranjeet said:


> In my first reply I said he is believed to be closer to missionaries not corrupt.


Achha toh clean chit issue kardiye the


----------



## ranjeet

The_Showstopper said:


> Achha toh clean chit issue kardiye the


Mein gharwapsi ka soch raha tha


Bas iski aur kami thi .. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899224397793316864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1568713326524885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! *comparing Kerala to UP and all is more like comparing a first world country and third world country.* It's Saffron terror in your Hindi heartland..worse than Jihadi's..the wretched kind. Burn the Chaddi, Drink some Whisky and throw that Rakhi band from the Sakha in Ganga; Chorho Hindutva, Bano Insaan.



Children die of malnutrition in a first world country ?  Do you EVEN have shame ? Or let me put this way; ARE YOU EVEN A HUMAN BEING ??? Worst still, your comrades are the reason why Kerala is ISIS' own land, and you have the gall to call names on Hindutva. Now back to your cave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

IndoCarib said:


> Children die of malnutrition in a first world country ?  Do you EVEN have shame ? Or let me put this way; ARE YOU EVEN A HUMAN BEING ??? Worst still, your comrades are the reason why Kerala is ISIS' own land, and you have the gall to call names on Hindutva. Now back to your cave



In the so called "first world Kerala", Dalits are being lynched for being Hindu.


----------



## salimpheku

http://www.opindia.com/2017/08/is-t...e-us-different-from-demolishing-babri-masjid/

A rally against racism in the US state of North Carolina. Protesters gather in Durham county, around a statue commemorating Confederate soldiers (those who fought for slavery during the American civil war) placed in front of the Courthouse.

The chants go up:

“_We are the revolution! We are the revolution!_”

Amid these rising chants, a ladder is put up and a protester climbs up to the pedestal where the statue stands and puts a noose around its neck.

Then more and more people gather and pull on the rope, and keep pulling till the statue tumbles to the ground and breaks.

People stomp on the fallen statue, kick it and spit on it repeatedly. Much cheering and applause from the protesters amid cries of :

“_No Trump! No KKK! No Fascist USA_”

This event and the reaction to it, especially from the Global Left is extremely interesting. There does not appear to be any real call for condemning the act and the mood seems to be distinctly celebratory. For example, The Atlantic explains (and rightly so):







Fair enough, really. Right outside the courthouse in Durham, there used to be a statue celebrating the people who fought for slavery! How were black people supposed to feel when they walked past that statue into the courthouse? Could they really expect justice?

From a democracy thousands of miles away, we see questions that can be raised about our own. Let me ask this boldly:

_Is the destruction of a Confederate statue in the United States different from the demolition of Babri Masjid in Ayodhya?_

_How do we make a distinction between people who were cheering the pulling down of the statue in North Carolina from those who chanted “Ek dhakka aur do”?_

How is a Hindu supposed to feel while visiting Ram Janmabhoomi only to see a mosque at the spot?

Hindus have faced systematic persecution for their religion under centuries of Islamic rule in India. Would the feelings of a Hindu upon seeing a mosque at Ram Janmabhoomi be that different from a black person upon seeing a statue of a Confederate soldier with a gun outside an American courthouse?

Nobody in the United States would ask African Americans to embrace the history of slavery, the Confederacy and monuments celebrating it.

It would be even more far fetched to ask African Americans to embrace symbols of the Confederacy as a mark of America’s racial diversity! Isn’t it interesting then Indian Hindus are asked to embrace the Babri Masjid as a symbol of our composite culture?

History can be painful. And even though we today can do nothing to change it, destruction of a single symbol that comes to acquire sudden significance can often prove cathartic to a people.

There are literally hundreds of Confederate monuments across the United States; but this one in Durham, North Carolina suddenly became important.

During the 1789 revolution, the French stormed the Bastille and razed it to the ground, because the infamous prison was a dreaded symbol of tyranny. Incidentally, a mere seven people were actually in that prison, but what mattered was the symbol that the Bastille had become. The Fourteenth of July, the day of the storming of the Bastille, is today France’s most important national holiday. In 2009, Prime Minister Dr. Manmohan Singh was the guest of honor at the official Bastille Day parade in Paris.

Is it possible that one monument can acquire similar significance for Hindus in that they see it as a symbol of their humiliation?

Sadly, in our country, even the most benign of attempts to soothe the pain of Hindus … such as renaming Aurangazeb Road … have been met with howls of disagreement and accusations of “communalism”. These howls have come not just from garden variety liberals, but also from historians in academic positions in India and abroad.

In desperate attempts to draw a distinction between subjugation of Hindus in India and say black Americans in the United States (see here for example), these historians have been clutching at straws. These straws generally consist of pointing out factoids like Hindu kings being allies of the Mughal emperor, presence of Hindus in courts of Muslim rulers and the like.

However, it is easy to see that similar excuses can be made for almost any system of oppression. History is never a pet of any one ideologue. Because history is something that happened in real life, it always has curious subplots built into it. For example, there were actually Jews who collaborated with the Nazis. This curious subplot cannot be used as a counterpoint to the much larger event of Nazis systematically mass murdering the Jews.

In fact the August of 1947 marks not only the time of British withdrawal from India. Strictly speaking, we should be celebrating not just independence from the British, but also from over 500 different sovereign rulers who controlled large parts of India! Again, we don’t let these subplots interfere with the main narrative.

It should be fairly similar (and elementary) with Muslim rulers and their Hindu subjects. The larger narrative of persecution of Hindus, of being made to pay Jaziya taxes, of destruction and desecration of temples, and even massacres on occasion cannot be held hostage to anecdotes of some individual Hindus making deals with Muslim rulers.

Slavery and the Confederacy in the United States ended a long time ago. The protesters who came to the Confederate statue in North Carolina with chants of “No Trump” were also trying to interpret the current political environment through the lens of past injustices.

The Hindu sense of grievance is a justified and real thing. It is for us as a nation to do the right thing and acknowledge it. Instead of bullying Hindus for talking about it and trying to shame them into silence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

salimpheku said:


> http://www.opindia.com/2017/08/is-t...e-us-different-from-demolishing-babri-masjid/
> 
> A rally against racism in the US state of North Carolina. Protesters gather in Durham county, around a statue commemorating Confederate soldiers (those who fought for slavery during the American civil war) placed in front of the Courthouse.
> 
> The chants go up:
> 
> “_We are the revolution! We are the revolution!_”
> 
> Amid these rising chants, a ladder is put up and a protester climbs up to the pedestal where the statue stands and puts a noose around its neck.
> 
> Then more and more people gather and pull on the rope, and keep pulling till the statue tumbles to the ground and breaks.
> 
> People stomp on the fallen statue, kick it and spit on it repeatedly. Much cheering and applause from the protesters amid cries of :
> 
> “_No Trump! No KKK! No Fascist USA_”
> 
> This event and the reaction to it, especially from the Global Left is extremely interesting. There does not appear to be any real call for condemning the act and the mood seems to be distinctly celebratory. For example, The Atlantic explains (and rightly so):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, really. Right outside the courthouse in Durham, there used to be a statue celebrating the people who fought for slavery! How were black people supposed to feel when they walked past that statue into the courthouse? Could they really expect justice?
> 
> From a democracy thousands of miles away, we see questions that can be raised about our own. Let me ask this boldly:
> 
> _Is the destruction of a Confederate statue in the United States different from the demolition of Babri Masjid in Ayodhya?_
> 
> _How do we make a distinction between people who were cheering the pulling down of the statue in North Carolina from those who chanted “Ek dhakka aur do”?_
> 
> How is a Hindu supposed to feel while visiting Ram Janmabhoomi only to see a mosque at the spot?
> 
> Hindus have faced systematic persecution for their religion under centuries of Islamic rule in India. Would the feelings of a Hindu upon seeing a mosque at Ram Janmabhoomi be that different from a black person upon seeing a statue of a Confederate soldier with a gun outside an American courthouse?
> 
> Nobody in the United States would ask African Americans to embrace the history of slavery, the Confederacy and monuments celebrating it.
> 
> It would be even more far fetched to ask African Americans to embrace symbols of the Confederacy as a mark of America’s racial diversity! Isn’t it interesting then Indian Hindus are asked to embrace the Babri Masjid as a symbol of our composite culture?
> 
> History can be painful. And even though we today can do nothing to change it, destruction of a single symbol that comes to acquire sudden significance can often prove cathartic to a people.
> 
> There are literally hundreds of Confederate monuments across the United States; but this one in Durham, North Carolina suddenly became important.
> 
> During the 1789 revolution, the French stormed the Bastille and razed it to the ground, because the infamous prison was a dreaded symbol of tyranny. Incidentally, a mere seven people were actually in that prison, but what mattered was the symbol that the Bastille had become. The Fourteenth of July, the day of the storming of the Bastille, is today France’s most important national holiday. In 2009, Prime Minister Dr. Manmohan Singh was the guest of honor at the official Bastille Day parade in Paris.
> 
> Is it possible that one monument can acquire similar significance for Hindus in that they see it as a symbol of their humiliation?
> 
> Sadly, in our country, even the most benign of attempts to soothe the pain of Hindus … such as renaming Aurangazeb Road … have been met with howls of disagreement and accusations of “communalism”. These howls have come not just from garden variety liberals, but also from historians in academic positions in India and abroad.
> 
> In desperate attempts to draw a distinction between subjugation of Hindus in India and say black Americans in the United States (see here for example), these historians have been clutching at straws. These straws generally consist of pointing out factoids like Hindu kings being allies of the Mughal emperor, presence of Hindus in courts of Muslim rulers and the like.
> 
> However, it is easy to see that similar excuses can be made for almost any system of oppression. History is never a pet of any one ideologue. Because history is something that happened in real life, it always has curious subplots built into it. For example, there were actually Jews who collaborated with the Nazis. This curious subplot cannot be used as a counterpoint to the much larger event of Nazis systematically mass murdering the Jews.
> 
> In fact the August of 1947 marks not only the time of British withdrawal from India. Strictly speaking, we should be celebrating not just independence from the British, but also from over 500 different sovereign rulers who controlled large parts of India! Again, we don’t let these subplots interfere with the main narrative.
> 
> It should be fairly similar (and elementary) with Muslim rulers and their Hindu subjects. The larger narrative of persecution of Hindus, of being made to pay Jaziya taxes, of destruction and desecration of temples, and even massacres on occasion cannot be held hostage to anecdotes of some individual Hindus making deals with Muslim rulers.
> 
> Slavery and the Confederacy in the United States ended a long time ago. The protesters who came to the Confederate statue in North Carolina with chants of “No Trump” were also trying to interpret the current political environment through the lens of past injustices.
> 
> The Hindu sense of grievance is a justified and real thing. It is for us as a nation to do the right thing and acknowledge it. Instead of bullying Hindus for talking about it and trying to shame them into silence.



@El Sidd
this is why babri masjid was pulled down


----------



## Gadkari

Soumitra said:


> @El Sidd
> this is why babri masjid was pulled down



Are you looking for his sympathy ? or his "understanding" or his acceptance ?

Why it was pulled down is no rocket science. Anyone who wanted to understand would have understood it ages ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899503722975215616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899515415247941632
Italian National Congress needs to be Punished Further for coining "Hindu Terror".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899543665542021120
@ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot @JanjaWeed et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ranjeet

Scotlander said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899543665542021120
> @ranjeet @Robinhood Pandey @Roybot @JanjaWeed et al.


It's good to see kejri using his longer than average tongue for licking spit once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Yeh Evm's Bik Gaye Hai! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899559791420256256
AIADMK going to officially become Part of NDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Finally a great news hope he will be back in the force and his dignity restored


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899555025885700096
Why did the army not standup for his own officer? And it is this moron Colonel Shrivastav (Director Military Intelligence )who literally kidnapped purohit violating his movement order and torchered him to get a confession statement . One can expect the congress politicains to stoop any level but never expected such a cheap/Corrupt behavior from a Director Military Intelligence

http://www.manushi.in/articles.php?articleId=1803#.WZq8MFJMTIU

In a detailed, nine-page complaint, Lt Col Purohit has accused Col RK Shrivastva, who was then posted at the army HQ as director MI-9 (counter intelligence), of deliberately "misguiding, detaining, torturing and mistreating" him.

http://www.rediff.com/news/report/malegaon-blast-accused-appeals-against-army-probe/20110212.htm


_He kept on threatening me that if I don’t own up my involvement in the Malegaon bomb blast, he (Col Shrivastav) would strip my mother, wife and sister and makes them parade naked in front of me,” tells the high-ranking military intelligence officer who is accused of being the brain behind a bomb blast in the very country he is supposed to be protecting. 

http://www.tehelka.com/2016/05/tehe...-accused-no-9-of-malegaon-blast/?singlepage=1
_
@hellfire @Roybot @Rain Man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Secular poster from a Secular Party






Secularism of party endorsed by @padamchen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> Secular poster from a Secular Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secularism of party endorsed by @padamchen



Now I am an AAP supporter?

You should limit yourself to your peers. 

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Now I am an AAP supporter?
> 
> You should limit yourself to your peers.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


No you are a supporter of "secular" parties - ie all parties apart from BJP and its allies. Those are obviously communal so I am showing you some activities of "Secular" parties.


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> No you are a supporter of "secular" parties - ie all parties apart from BJP and its allies. Those are obviously communal so I am showing you some activities of "Secular" parties.



Only one party is a communal party.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Only one party is a communal party.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Only one? 

I thought Shiv Sena, Akali Dal etc were all Communal. And the latest entrant in the communal field was JD(U)

OK your wish. Since BJP is communal and others are secular I am just showing you what the Secular parties do


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> Only one?
> 
> I thought Shiv Sena, Akali Dal etc were all Communal. And the latest entrant in the communal field was JD(U)
> 
> OK your wish. Since BJP is communal and others are secular I am just showing you what the Secular parties do



You know less than nothing about the Shiv Sena or about Marathas in particular and Maharashtrians at large.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> Secular poster from a Secular Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secularism of party endorsed by @padamchen


Wah


----------



## 911

*BWF World Championship*
Today's results
Ro64 MS - K.Srikanth - W (21-13, 21-12)
Ro64 MS - S.Verma - W/o (21-8, 17-4)
Ro64 WS - R.Das - W/o (2-0 Ret.)
Ro64 WS - T.Lad - W (17-21, 21-10, 21-19)
Ro64 MD - M.Attri/B.S. Reddy - L (20-22, 11-21)
Ro64 WD - S.Santosh/A.S.Sunil - W (21-15, 21-18)
Ro64 XD - S.Rankireddy/Maneesha K - W (24-22, 21-17)
Ro64 XD - B.S.Reddy/A.Ponnappa - W/o

http://bwfworldchampionships.com/results/2663/total-bwf-world-championships-2017/2017-08-21


----------



## salimpheku

padamchen said:


> You know less than nothing about the Shiv Sena or about Marathas in particular and Maharashtrians at large.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Not one comment on the poster.
Well done secular. You lot are exceptional at diversion.

Duplicity is thy name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

http://www.firstpost.com/videos/ind...ew-in-indias-most-literate-state-3961361.html

You read it right.
A Dalit teen was brutally assaulted by Communist govt and committed SUICIDE.

Contrast what happened next with happened when Vemula killed self.

All the commies who took our marches, went to Hyderabad, raised the issue in parliament & took on Hindus ARE ABSOLUTELY QUIET.

More disappointing is BJP which is not even making an issue of it!!


----------



## ashok321

This is big:

Delhi High Court dismisses LG’s order cancelling office allotment to AAP 

jantakareporter.com/india/delhi-hi…

Modi gets a jumbo slap!


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899949902066851840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899961664296144896


----------



## Ashesh

Islamic Republic of Waste Bengal :  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900356639252922370

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salimpheku

Scotlander said:


> Islamic Republic of Waste Bengal :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900356639252922370



Secularism at work.
Time for Hindus to stand united and slap these seculars really hard in elections.


----------



## Soumitra

salimpheku said:


> Secularism at work.
> Time for Hindus to stand united and slap these seculars really hard in elections.


Unfortunately bengali hindus seem to have lost their sense of pride that is why Mamata can do this as well as sweep the local body election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> Unfortunately bengali hindus seem to have lost their sense of pride that is why Mamata can do this as well as sweep the local body election



She won the local body election by literally occupying the election booths using his goons even congress and left accused her of this


----------



## salimpheku

noksss said:


> She won the local body election by literally occupying the election booths using his goons even congress and left accused her of this



I think the 2019 elections in Bengal should be held under the watchful eyes of armed forces


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900590352913932288
Another Dalit Hindu brutally murdered in kerala by Secular.

Where is the award Wapsi gang?
Where is #NotInMyName Gang?
Where are the secular parties which ran to Akhlaq's house?
Pinnary ran to North India when a Muslim is killed but repeated Dalit killings in his town & he is sleeping!!

Seculars, this why Dalits are now gravitating to Sangh.
Btw extermination & sangh, it's an easy choice for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Scotlander said:


> Islamic Republic of Waste Bengal :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900356639252922370


See how "seculars" defend this

http://www.dailyo.in/voices/durga-p...muharram-communal-politics/story/1/19159.html


----------



## salimpheku

Another Love Jihad - Seculars firmly closing their eyes.

http://www.sudarshannews.com/category/national/most-dirty-face-of-love-jihad-ever--5280

In another shocking case of #LoveJihad, a Muslim man named Hussain Ali faked himself as a Hindu named Raja Shukla and married a Hindu girl by fraud. The man is a resident of Kushinagar (village Kurmauta), Uttar Pradesh. The news has been reported in Hindi media.

The girl was from Maharashtra, and belonged to a poor family. Hussain Ali was working as painter in Baramati, Pune and gradually made friends with the entire Hindu family living nearby. The girl used to often visit her maternal uncle’s house and Ali would meet her there. He finally proposed the girl and the girl was married off to him in a nearby temple with the permission of all her relatives. The girl did not have a father.

Upon marrying her, Hussain Ali brought her to his village in UP, where she was shocked to find out his real identity. He forced her into a nikah with him, raped her. She got pregnant while living with him. On pretext of getting her checked up, Hussain Ali took her to a doctor and got an abortion done without her permission. Not only that, the victim says that he has got some procedure done on her uterus because of which she cannot ever become a mother.

The victim has reported that Hussain Ali used to torture her / cut her with blade frequently. Also, she was beaten regularly. Earlier this month, she was finally forced to sign a blank paper and was thrown out of the house by Hussain Ali and his family. It seems that after many days of delay, the local police has finally filed a case against the accused.


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901313430539206656
Beginning of the end of Sonia Gandhi.


----------



## JanjaWeed

salimpheku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901313430539206656
> Beginning of the end of Sonia Gandhi.


Another money bag in the net.. soon Maino will have to start dipping into reserves!


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901726123402248192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901747621781323776


----------



## ashok321

BJP photoshop specialists are NOW ashamed of their own follies:

Mahagathbandan Live: 5 lakh Biharis in Patna, never seen before


Something of the past, that shamefully involved PM Modi, one who orchestrated all this. Because he never fired the PIB employee who did this following humbug to lift Jumla's image:

What a shame, being the Indian PM, plays games on his own Indians:













PM hoke itni Badmashi?

Hay Allah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

MUST WATCH: ^ Explosive:


----------



## ashok321

I would rather hang than reach a compromise with BJP: Lalu Prasad Yadav at mega rally


----------



## ashok321

Read thid BJP badmashi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902000791128424448


----------



## ashok321

Read this BJP Badmashi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902158169035513856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

ashok321 said:


> I would rather hang than reach a compromise with BJP: Lalu Prasad Yadav at mega rally



He should hang himself and spare us.


----------



## pothead




----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902094002165473280


----------



## ashok321




----------



## pothead

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902094002165473280



Hehehehe..

Want to compare Vote shares between 2015 election and now


----------



## ashok321

Govt debt as % of GDP: 

US: 104% 
Spain 99% 
France: 96% 
UK: 89% 
Germany 71% 
India: 69% 
China: 44% 
Mexico 43% 
Saudi: 6%


----------



## ashok321

http://www.nagpurtoday.in/most-patanjali-ads-misleading-finds-asci/02081300

Patanjali advertisements misleading, violating ASCI code.







BJP losing deposit money in Delhi 2 days ago in Bhavana.
AAP won. Modi worried.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901700967938146304
A glimpse into the macabre world of Indian communist historians who have distorted the history for 70 odd years.
Finally their playing both sides have caught with them. How can they explain the above?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/l...en-months-is-accused-of-nepotism-3986203.html

Only communists of Kerala can think of appointing a guy with 12 criminal cases pending in court as Child welfare head!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901700967938146304
> A glimpse into the macabre world of Indian communist historians who have distorted the history for 70 odd years.
> Finally their playing both sides have caught with them. How can they explain the above?



The communists are shameless, so they don't even bother to explain their bizarre version of history. 

The real question is what is the Modi govt. doing about it ? Why are kids in school still studying this crap ?


----------



## Vishwabalas

Meanwhile,

https://www.pgurus.com/ajit-jogi-writes-election-commission-disqualify-chidambaram-rajya-sabha/






Former Chhattisgarh Chief Minister and Chhattisgarh Janata Congress (CJC) founder *Ajit Jogi urged the Election Commission to disqualify former Union Minister P Chidambaram from the Rajya Sabha for committing perjury. *In his letter to the Chief Election Commissioner (CEC) Achal Kumar Jyoti, Jogi said Chidambaram had intentionally hidden details of his wife Nalini’s shares in Indian Metals and Ferro Alloys Limited (IMFA), a company owned by Biju Janata Dal (BJD) MP Baijayant Panda.

*For the last three election affidavits Chidambaram had hidden this information about his wife’s assets in IMFA, said Jogi, adding that this is a clear case of perjury and violated the rules of the representation of the Peoples Act, 1951. * 

“Chidambaram should be disqualified from the Rajya Sabha. After the Member of Parliament from Odisha, Baijayant Panda admitted that Nalini Chidambaram holds shares of his company the ‘Indian Metals & Ferro Alloys Ltd.’, and the same is not declared by Chidambaram in his election affidavits,” said Jogi.

Jogi alleged that Chidambaram and his son Karti have misused the ‘office of the Union Finance Minister’ to help companies like Ortel Communications owned by Baijayant Panda to get FIPB approvals.




Now let us see how the EC acts. Since they were such a stickler for RULES during the Gujarat RS election, I want to see if they have the same rules for CONgress politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/l...en-months-is-accused-of-nepotism-3986203.html
> 
> Only communists of Kerala can think of appointing a guy with 12 criminal cases pending in court as Child welfare head!



And all hell will broke loose when an outstanding officer like Purohit is released by SC based on a NIA report created during UPA term. These Indian communist are worse than even the terrorist as these terrorist are at least honest in their intention of hurting India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Remarks against PM, CM not intentional… media at fault: Court*
The bench of Punjab and Haryana High Court, which last week made references to the Prime Minister and Chief Minister during the hearing of a Public Interest Litigation on the law and order situation in the state, said on Tuesday that it was quoted out of context by the media while reporting the observations. During the resumed hearing of the case, Acting Chief Justice S S Saron addressed Additional Solicitor General of India Satya Pal Jain in open court and said his statement was taken out of context and “it was not intentional” when he said that Prime Minister and Chief Minister are not of any party, but of the nation.

“National integration and law and order are above everything. We are one nation, not a party nation. Politicians need to understand that the nation is one. It is the Prime Minister of India, not BJP. It is the Chief Minister of the state, not BJP. You (Satya Pal Jain) are Additional Solicitor General of India, not of any party,” Justice Saron had said at a special hearing on August 26 on the violence in Panchkula in the wake of the conviction of Dera Sacha Sauda head Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh. The Indian Express, among others, had reported these remarks made by the court.

The remarks by the Acting Chief Justice today evoked sharp reaction from senior advocate Anupam Gupta who was present in court. He is an amicus curiae in the Jat agitation case before a Division bench of Justice Saron and Justice Avneesh Jhingan. Gupta said: “This is a sign of weakness. PM is not above law. My Lords are entitled to their opinion. Is PM Modi’s persona larger than the Court?” said Gupta. “Media is not the culprit here. Journalists were beaten. They were reporting from the ground.”

Amid arguments and counter-arguments between Jain and Gupta, Justice Saron said the court’s intention is to stay away from anything which is political. “We are afraid of no one. Don’t misquote our observations. Quote what we write in the orders…rest is the general discussion. They (media) have to do it with responsibility,” he said.

Justice Surya Kant said the media had not behaved responsibly by quoting the observation of the bench and nobody has right to misquote the observations in a different context. “We are talking about media who have acted irresponsibly and not everyone,” he said.



Applauding the judges’ remarks, eminent jurist Fali Nariman had written in The Indian Express: “This has been a Great Week – not only because of the shots-in-the-arm-to-the-country’s-citizenry by two sets of earth-shaking judgments by our Supreme Court, but because of the harsh words spoken by the Judges of the Punjab and Haryana High Court (furious after seeing the carnage around them): that India’s Prime Minister is of the entire country, not just of the political party in power, that the Chief Minister is not of the BJP but of the entire State of Haryana. Lord Keynes once famously said that words sometimes have to be harsh – ‘because they are an assault on the thoughts of the un-thinking.’!”

The bench includes Acting Chief Justice S S Saron who is set to retire on September 3; Justice Surya Kant and Justice Avneesh Jhingan. Justice Saron was appointed Acting Chief Justice during the absence of the Chief Justice Shiavax Jal Vazifdar who was on leave from August 21 to August 29.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-court-panchkula-pm-of-india-not-bjp-4820089/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/civilians-targeted-rohingya-militants-violence-continues-rakhine.html

Rohigya muslims killed and butchered a Hindu family.
3 older people and
3 little children.

It's time Indian's kick out all these pathetic humans from India by any means & I mean by any means.

Look at what they have done to little children!!!

http://www.hindupost.in/news/6-memb...shot-dead-rohingya-muslim-terrorists-myanmar/

This is most barbaric. These SOB's don't deserve to live in India for even one more second.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

pothead said:


> https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/civilians-targeted-rohingya-militants-violence-continues-rakhine.html
> 
> Rohigya muslims killed and butchered a Hindu family.
> 3 older people and
> 3 little children.
> 
> It's time Indian's kick out all these pathetic humans from India by any means & I mean by any means.
> 
> Look at what they have done to little children!!!
> 
> http://www.hindupost.in/news/6-memb...shot-dead-rohingya-muslim-terrorists-myanmar/
> 
> This is most barbaric. These SOB's don't deserve to live in India for even one more second.


Sooner these lots are kicked out the better before they turn into vote bank for sickulars!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Welcome back hero







And the Americans will show India in bad light

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

http://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/in-...ve-testified-1744382?pfrom=home-lateststories

*In Kerala 'Love Jihad' Inquiry, What Women Who Converted Have Testified*


----------



## noksss

Here goes the patel agitation to bin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Here goes the patel agitation to bin



32 for Congress?
Don't be surprised if Congress goes down to single digit.

Them cutting a calfs head parading it has destroyed them in north.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902151703142703104
Guess where.
Dear gold old Bengal. Jihadi mamta in full swing.


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902151703142703104
> Guess where.
> Dear gold old Bengal. Jihadi mamta in full swing.



Whats it with targeting netaji? cant get the rationale behind this


----------



## Vishwabalas

noksss said:


> Whats it with targeting netaji? cant get the rationale behind this



Maybe BJP is projecting itself as a pro Netaji party since Netaji was opposed to Nehru and left the CONgress.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904258013833289728
@padamchen @The_Showstopper @takeiteasy

Not to forget an OBC PM and minority (jain) Party President

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904258013833289728
> @padamchen @The_Showstopper @takeiteasy
> 
> Not to forget an OBC PM and minority (jain) Party President



You expect these clowns to even acknowledge these facts?

They are all like..


----------



## Soumitra

Give example of "apne pair pe kulhaadi maarna"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904281266190614528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Soumitra said:


> Give example of "apne pair pe kulhaadi maarna"



 is this for real?


----------



## Soumitra

Fireurimagination said:


> is this for real?


Yes Actually

http://www.opindia.com/2017/09/yet-another-oops-moment-for-congress/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vishwabalas

Secularism in India, 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904400798620147712
Meanwhile the Hindus allow muslims to offer Namaaz in Ganesh Pandal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> Give example of "apne pair pe kulhaadi maarna"


The poll is back online in Incindia Twitter account. Not able to post link.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Fireurimagination said:


> is this for real?





Soumitra said:


> The poll is back online in Incindia Twitter account. Not able to post link.









Its 65% on donkey now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Soumitra

Dont know whether to laugh or cry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904730251200102400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vishwabalas

Soumitra said:


> Dont know whether to laugh or cry
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904730251200102400



He is a Gift that keeps giving.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904258013833289728
> @padamchen @The_Showstopper @takeiteasy
> 
> Not to forget an OBC PM and minority (jain) Party President


Regressive hindu patriarchy or Modi's puppetry?


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904704958347395072


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> Regressive hindu patriarchy or Modi's puppetry?



In that case Modi could have kept the portfolio to himself. Why he needs a stamp ?

THis was Ms.Kishwar's tweet when Ms.Irani took over as the HRD minister. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471154612611739649


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> In that case Modi could have kept the portfolio to himself. Why he needs a stamp ?
> 
> THis was Ms.Kishwar's tweet when Ms.Irani took over as the HRD minister.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471154612611739649


You should ask this to Madhu Kishwar. Isn't she a Modi Bhakt?


----------



## IndoCarib

The_Showstopper said:


> You should ask this to Madhu Kishwar. Isn't she a Modi Bhakt?



All that I know is she is one confused woman.


----------



## The_Showstopper

IndoCarib said:


> All that I know is she is one confused woman.


Confused? I agree

*No communalism in Modi's DNA: Madhu Kishwar | Business Standard*

She is indeed confused


----------



## ashok321

*Only loyal workers who take on BJP, RSS will get tickets in Gujarat: Rahul:*

RBI to parliamentary panel: No info on black money removed by noteban, On 15 Aug Modi said 3 lakh cr recovered jantakareporter.com/india/rbi-tell…


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904625835491024896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904604061701259264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902212069579120640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902197458620432384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901465356631384065


----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


> Regressive hindu patriarchy or Modi's puppetry?



It is just her opinion. Everybody is free to have their opinion. Even Modi Bhakts can disagree with him. BTW this is a concept Secularist Bootlickers will not understand

BTW do you have any opinion on Rahul Gandhi addressing AI conference in USA?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Robinhood Pandey said:


> View attachment 422920
> 
> 
> 
> Its 65% on donkey now







69% now


----------



## Soumitra

Indian Secularism Mamata Style


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904725999534825473


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Indian Secularism Mamata Style
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904725999534825473



Wanna bet RSS and VHP will make it a point to carry loads of weapons and shove them in Bengal's face?

The Jihadi Begum is now becoming more jihadi than ISIS. Time for BJP to "take care" of her.


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> Wanna bet RSS and VHP will make it a point to carry loads of weapons and shove them in Bengal's face?
> 
> The Jihadi Begum is now becoming more jihadi than ISIS. Time for BJP to "take care" of her.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900364843894439936

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## ashok321

*Rohingyas' deportation: SC seeks Centre's stand*


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Robinhood Pandey said:


> View attachment 423136
> 
> 69% now








76% . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

*New Ministry, Check. Now A Break: Arvind Kejriwal Off On Vipassana Course*
*Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal will head to Maharashtra's Igatpuri for a 10-day Vipassana course starting Sunday.*








Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal is known to take frequent Vipassana breaks.


NEW DELHI: Delhi Chief Minister Arvind Kejriwal, who took over his first portfolio since the party came to power in Delhi two years ago, will take a 10-day meditation break starting Sunday. His destination is Igatpuri - a picturesque hill station in Maharashtra's Nashik -- where he plans to pursue another course in _Vipassana_, an ancient Buddhist meditation technique which mandates complete silence.

The 47-year-old leader has been learning _Vipassana_ for a while. He says meditation provides him with the strength to deal with stressful situations.


His last meditation course was in 2016, at Dharamkot in Himachal Pradesh, ahead of a round of assembly elections in five states. His Aam Aadmi Party, which was a serious contender in Punjab and Goa, had lost.



Three years ago, Mr Kejriwal had gone for another _Vipassana_ session following the intensive campaigning for the Lok Sabha elections. A year later, the Aam Aadmi Party won Delhi with a sweeping mandate in February 2015. The next year in December, he had gone for a 10-day visit to Bangalore to treat his chronic cough, for which he had undergone a surgery three months before. 

This morning - a day after Prime Minister's mega reshuffle at the centre - the Delhi Chief Minister had done a mini rejig in his cabinet. He himself had taken over the water ministry, which had been handed over to Rajendra Pal Gautam after rebel minister Kapil Mishra was removed. Sources said he was "unhappy" with the performance of Mr Gautam.


The Chief Minister is also facing two defamation cases filed by Union finance minister Arun Jaitley, who has sought damages of 20 crore. This morning, Mr Kejriwal was fined Rs. 5,000 by the Delhi High Court for delay in filing his reply to the second defamation case - which came after Mr Kejriwal's lawyer Ram Jethmalani used a slur during the cross-examination of Mr Jaitley. Mr Jethmalani, who has since been removed, has insisted that the use of the slur had been authorized by Mr Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> It is just her opinion. Everybody is free to have their opinion. Even Modi Bhakts can disagree with him. BTW this is a concept Secularist Bootlickers will not understand


So just making a woman as Defence minister doesn't make Hindutva bigots champions of equality. We can see what Sushma Swaraj is reduced to



Soumitra said:


> BTW do you have any opinion on Rahul Gandhi addressing AI conference in USA?


Unlike Bhakts I have no such obsession over Pappu, you can continue discussing/dissing him


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> Dont know whether to laugh or cry
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904730251200102400



Let the Americans too enjoy our great leader Why should we Indians have all the fun 



The_Showstopper said:


> So just making a woman as Defence minister doesn't make Hindutva bigots champions of equality. We can see what Sushma Swaraj is reduced to
> 
> 
> Unlike Bhakts I have no such obsession over Pappu, you can continue discussing/dissing him



But unlike the commies bhakts wont have any obsession with the JNU types

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

noksss said:


> But unlike the commies bhakts wont have any obsession with the JNU types


JNU types like Nirmala Sitharaman


----------



## noksss

The_Showstopper said:


> JNU types like Nirmala Sitharaman



Off course no i mean the likes of Khaniya ,Sheela Rashid , Kavitha Krishnan or to simply put it the Commies


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> It is just her opinion. Everybody is free to have their opinion. Even Modi Bhakts can disagree with him. BTW this is a concept Secularist Bootlickers will not understand


Disagreements are very common among the right, that is because everyone has an independent mind, and its a good thing. However there is no concept of dissent among left because person dissenting becomes right for them. In JNU where left dominates, dissenters become outcast. Sadly sheep mentality thrives even in supposedly one of the top institutes of our country.


----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


> JNU types like Nirmala Sitharaman


If you graduate from JNU be a Nirmala Seetharaman not a Kavitha Krishnan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> If you graduate from JNU be a Nirmala Seetharaman not a Kavitha Krishnan


That's your perspective


----------



## Soumitra

The_Showstopper said:


> That's your perspective


Ofcourse it is my perpective. Why would I write something which would be aligned to your Sickular Libtard perspective?


----------



## The_Showstopper

Soumitra said:


> Ofcourse it is my perpective. Why would I write something which would be aligned to your Sickular Libtard perspective?


I know. Now move on


----------



## pothead

The_Showstopper said:


> So just making a woman as Defence minister doesn't make Hindutva bigots champions of equality. We can see what Sushma Swaraj is reduced to



Marry 4 of them and then dump them by saying 'Talqa', the perfect example of gender equality.

https://dynastycrooks.wordpress.com...s-of-children-in-up-but-still-got-a-bad-name/

For several weeks now, the media has been chasing child death stories in Uttar Pradesh, blaming every single one of them personally on Yogi Adityanath. We have all seen the headlines.







Tragic. And we must pressure the government mercilessly until every single avoidable child death is successfully prevented in India.

But surely the right question to ask is whether the health situation in UP remains the same, is getting worse or is improving. If it is getting worse, let thunder fall on the new government. If it is the same, that’s a disappointment. If it has improved, let us recognize it.

So Thank you Firstpost for omitting from your headline that the 49 deaths happened over a period of 30 days. That is little over 1 patient a day in a large government hospital.

We have seen a lot of hitjobs against the BJP and its state governments, but this new line of attack is by far the lowest that the mainstream media has sunk.

Underlying the media overdrive is a cold, cynical calculation that the issue here is so emotionally charged that it rules out the possibility of a rational response from the other side based on facts.

Because, who would like to speak on the issue of deaths, that too the deaths of innocent children, mostly infants? When you raise an issue like this, you can always expect the majority of the public to come down on the side of emotion driven outrage. Any effort to put the matter in context will be seen as “justifying child deaths”, which will ensure that bringing out the facts will ironically make the fact checker look bad.

Take this :






Again, tragic. But what most of those clickbait media headlines don’t tell you is this :






In the same Jan–Aug period of 2014, there were 3828 kids who died at the same BRD Medical College in Gorakhpur. In 2015 it was an even more shocking 4601 and in 2016 it was 3758.

If you take the average of the numbers in 2014, 2015 and 2016, it works out to be 4062 deaths in the Jan to Aug period.

Now in 2017, the number for the same Jan — Aug period is 1285.

That is a fall of almost 70% in the number of child deaths in BRD Medical College in Gorakhpur.

_Subtracting this year’s 1285 from the average of 4062 in previous years, we can confidently estimate that close to 2800 little angels have been saved this year. In just ONE Medical College in Gorakhpur_.

Is there any other explanation that can be there for child deaths suddenly falling by 70% in a single year as soon as BJP comes to power?

As I said before, we should mercilessly hold the government accountable until every last avoidable child death is successfully prevented.

But when there is a spectacular performance by a government, such as saving 2800 little angels in just one hospital, we have to recognize it.

And that is not just because I like Yogi Adityanath. It’s a simple matter of providing incentives in hopes of a better outcome. Unless we as a people start rewarding good performance, how will we incentivize political parties to deliver that good governance?

When a government successfully brings down child deaths by 70%, we must make sure everyone hears about it. Otherwise, will there be any incentive for political parties to focus on good governance rather than caste, language and religion?

This is why I said the media hitjob on child deaths in Uttar Pradesh is one of the most disgusting lows in the history of fake news. The issue of child deaths is so emotional that the fake news around it is structured so as to scare away fact checkers by making them feel like “bad people”.

But think for a moment about those who wrote those screaming headlines about children dying by hundreds in Uttar Pradesh. They are the ones who deliberately take the data out of context to make the man they hate look bad. It automatically follows that these same people wouldn’t care if a secular government comes back to power in UP and an extra 2800 innocent children die every year.

Over a five year term, that is 14000 children dead. In just one hospital in Gorakhpur.

And the ones who wrote the screaming headlines deliberately taking the data out of context would rather have 14000 children die than see a BJP government in Lucknow.

That’s the darkness in the cold hearts of those who are carrying on this media propaganda of the numbers of child deaths in UP.

It really is about good vs evil this time. One side would rather have 14000 children die than see the BJP win. Again, that’s 14000 in just one hospital in Gorakhpur. Think about the full number across the vast expanse of Uttar Pradesh.

And those with these stone cold hearts will try to shame you from sharing the truth. I say let’s not be scared. Please spread the truth far and wide. This is for the children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*After calling NDA dead, Shiv Sena weighs options*


----------



## Vishwabalas

ashok321 said:


> *After calling NDA dead, Shiv Sena weighs options*



This is the full text of that article  

*All talk and no action: After calling NDA dead, Shiv Sena weighs options and finds it has none*


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## ashok321

Kodnani, Gujarat holocaust convict, given four more days to find Amit Shah's address jantakareporter.com/india/kodnani-…


----------



## Stephen Cohen

*http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...-2019-parliamentary-polls-aicc/1/1043387.html*
*Congress working out study tours for Rahul Gandhi to expose him to new ideas, technology*


----------



## Soumitra

Stephen Cohen said:


> *http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...-2019-parliamentary-polls-aicc/1/1043387.html*
> *Congress working out study tours for Rahul Gandhi to expose him to new ideas, technology*



Kyaa karain Pappu ko pass karana hai kisi tarah


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Kyaa karain Pappu ko pass karana hai kisi tarah



Pappu has gone to educate Silicon Valley about Artificial Intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906488227980177414


----------



## 911

http://www.firstpost.com/india/gaur...-honest-men-of-indian-journalism-4025519.html


----------



## Mujraparty

Amarinder-led Punjab govt was in touch with dera before and after Panchkula flare-up

*Punjab chief minister Captain Amarinder Singh had patted his back and blamed his Haryana counterpart Manohar Lal Khattar for “failing to prevent build-up”* of followers of Dera Sacha Sauda ahead of the special CBI court verdict that found its head Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh guilty of raping his two women followers.

*But an audio conversation reveals that one of Amarinder’s three political secretaries was in touch with dera political wing head Ram Singh, and assured him of “government’s help”, if needed, a few days before the August 25 verdict.* The followers in Panchkula had gone on a rampage after the dera head was sent to jail, leaving 39 dead.

didn't resident congress/aap retards blame BJP for supporting that moron ...


----------



## pothead

eowyn said:


> Amarinder-led Punjab govt was in touch with dera before and after Panchkula flare-up
> 
> *Punjab chief minister Captain Amarinder Singh had patted his back and blamed his Haryana counterpart Manohar Lal Khattar for “failing to prevent build-up”* of followers of Dera Sacha Sauda ahead of the special CBI court verdict that found its head Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh guilty of raping his two women followers.
> 
> *But an audio conversation reveals that one of Amarinder’s three political secretaries was in touch with dera political wing head Ram Singh, and assured him of “government’s help”, if needed, a few days before the August 25 verdict.* The followers in Panchkula had gone on a rampage after the dera head was sent to jail, leaving 39 dead.
> 
> didn't resident congress/aap retards blame BJP for supporting that moron ...



Wait for the liberals to act surprised,

Amrinder Singh has been a disappointment. I expected more from him. he allowed Dera followers to come to panchkula through Punjab to burn it to ground.


----------



## noksss

Thank god we don't have congress ruling us is the feeling I am getting right from doklam to Rohingyas 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-hard-state-politics/articleshow/60453325.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Finally ! *

*Centre plans 'crackdown' on Popular Front of India over alleged terror links*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...alleged-terror-links/articleshow/60465817.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pothead

What a slap by Modi Ji to all the haters all over India who are trying to divide us on language and region basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

*The government expects a double-digit improvement in India’s rank in the global index on ease of doing business, likely to be announced by the World Bank next month.* 

* A senior official told ET that the World Bank had shared its feedback, stating that it had accepted many of the reforms claimed by the government. Last year, India's rank had improved by just one spot to 130 among 190 countries.* 







http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...se-of-business-index/articleshow/60469066.cms


----------



## noksss

Surprised at the reach of our prestitutes and congress how the **** gauri lankesh issues are discussed in UN . Its really good that India responded strongly to this 

*India on Tuesday strongly rejected the criticism by the UN human rights chief over its handling of Rohingya Muslim refugees, human rights situations in Jammu and Kashmir and observation relating to the killing of journalist Gauri Lankesh, saying it was "perplexed" at the remarks.*
*
UN human rights chief Zeid Ra'ad al-Hussein, in his comments at the 36th Session of the UN Human Rights Council yesterday, had criticised India on the issue of deportation of Rohingyas+ as well as on religious intolerance and threat to rights activists.*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...a-human-rights-issue/articleshow/60479559.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907984851566862336Another scam will be unearthed in RSTV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

A bad decision by Modi Govt - Raising OBC creamy layer ceiling to Rs 8 Lakh

http://www.news18.com/news/india/cr...cs-raised-to-rs-8-lakh-per-annum-1517503.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1988807268044520


----------



## noksss

The arrogance of congressmen haven't reduced a bit despite losing election one after another along with the future looking bleak with Rahul Gandhi at helm 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...in-aircel-maxis-case/articleshow/60515902.cms


----------



## pothead

Yup.


----------



## ashok321

Watch this stuff

When in opposition, hammer the ruling party.
When ruling the nation, hammer the opposition.


----------



## Soumitra

Celebration time for BJP

https://thewire.in/177946/rahul-gandhi-congress-president-internal-elections-veerappa-moily/


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Gau Mootra for everyone. That is the motto of Bharat Joomla Party. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## James-bond

^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

@padamchen My response to you from the other thread

Go cry with other libtards and sickularists. keep dreaming of a hindutva free india. It is not going to happen

In another thread you said you are a shiv sena supporter. Either you were blatantly lying or you forgot that Shiv Sena is the oldest ally of the BJP and is also following the hindutva ideology

BTW Shiv Sena now is like a jal bin machli. They are trapped. They cant go alone because they wont win the elections, they will not be able to ally with any other party like congress or NCP and if they keep on allying with BJP their core votebank will shift to BJP. 

Uddhav Thakrey is no Bal Thakrey. Even after threatening so many times and writing countless articles in Saamna he cant do jack shit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> @padamchen My response to you from the other thread
> 
> Go cry with other libtards and sickularists. keep dreaming of a hindutva free india. It is not going to happen
> 
> In another thread you said you are a shiv sena supporter. Either you were blatantly lying or you forgot that Shiv Sena is the oldest ally of the BJP and is also following the hindutva ideology
> 
> BTW Shiv Sena now is like a jal bin machli. They are trapped. They cant go alone because they wont win the elections, they will not be able to ally with any other party like congress or NCP and if they keep on allying with BJP their core votebank will shift to BJP.
> 
> Uddhav Thakrey is no Bal Thakrey. Even after threatening so many times and writing countless articles in Saamna he cant do jack shit



We spit on the Sangh and think of them as castrated bammans, and increasingly, butthurt black shaddus, just to clarify.

I'm not a Sena supporter.

I AM Sena.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> We spit on the Sangh and think of them as castrated bammans, and increasingly, butthurt black shaddus, just to clarify.
> 
> I'm not a Sena supporter.
> 
> I AM Sena.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Aage kuaan Piche khayi

You cant leave BJP because no one will take you and you cant stay beause your votebank will shift to BJP

Shiv Sena saber rattling at BJP is like Duryodhan threatening Shri Krishna

वर्षों तक वन में घूम-घूम,
बाधा-विघ्नों को चूम-चूम,
सह धूप-घाम, पानी-पत्थर,
पांडव आये कुछ और निखर।
सौभाग्य न सब दिन सोता है,
देखें, आगे क्या होता है।

मैत्री की राह बताने को,
सबको सुमार्ग पर लाने को,
दुर्योधन को समझाने को,
भीषण विध्वंस बचाने को,
भगवान् हस्तिनापुर आये,
पांडव का संदेशा लाये।

‘दो न्याय अगर तो आधा दो,
पर, इसमें भी यदि बाधा हो,
तो दे दो केवल पाँच ग्राम,
रक्खो अपनी धरती तमाम।
हम वहीं खुशी से खायेंगे,
परिजन पर असि न उठायेंगे!

दुर्योधन वह भी दे ना सका,
आशीष समाज की ले न सका,
उलटे, हरि को बाँधने चला,
जो था असाध्य, साधने चला।
*जब नाश मनुज पर छाता है,
पहले विवेक मर जाता है।*

*हरि ने भीषण हुंकार किया,
अपना स्वरूप-विस्तार किया,
डगमग-डगमग दिग्गज डोले,
भगवान् कुपित होकर बोले-
‘जंजीर बढ़ा कर साध मुझे,
हाँ, हाँ दुर्योधन! बाँध मुझे।*

यह देख, गगन मुझमें लय है,
यह देख, पवन मुझमें लय है,
मुझमें विलीन झंकार सकल,
मुझमें लय है संसार सकल।
अमरत्व फूलता है मुझमें,
संहार झूलता है मुझमें।

‘उदयाचल मेरा दीप्त भाल,
भूमंडल वक्षस्थल विशाल,
भुज परिधि-बन्ध को घेरे हैं,
मैनाक-मेरु पग मेरे हैं।
दिपते जो ग्रह नक्षत्र निकर,
सब हैं मेरे मुख के अन्दर।

‘दृग हों तो दृश्य अकाण्ड देख,
मुझमें सारा ब्रह्माण्ड देख,
चर-अचर जीव, जग, क्षर-अक्षर,
नश्वर मनुष्य सुरजाति अमर।
शत कोटि सूर्य, शत कोटि चन्द्र,
शत कोटि सरित, सर, सिन्धु मन्द्र।

‘शत कोटि विष्णु, ब्रह्मा, महेश,
शत कोटि विष्णु जलपति, धनेश,
शत कोटि रुद्र, शत कोटि काल,
शत कोटि दण्डधर लोकपाल।
जञ्जीर बढ़ाकर साध इन्हें,
हाँ-हाँ दुर्योधन! बाँध इन्हें।

‘भूलोक, अतल, पाताल देख,
गत और अनागत काल देख,
यह देख जगत का आदि-सृजन,
यह देख, महाभारत का रण,
मृतकों से पटी हुई भू है,
पहचान, इसमें कहाँ तू है।

‘अम्बर में कुन्तल-जाल देख,
पद के नीचे पाताल देख,
मुट्ठी में तीनों काल देख,
मेरा स्वरूप विकराल देख।
सब जन्म मुझी से पाते हैं,
फिर लौट मुझी में आते हैं।

‘जिह्वा से कढ़ती ज्वाल सघन,
साँसों में पाता जन्म पवन,
पड़ जाती मेरी दृष्टि जिधर,
हँसने लगती है सृष्टि उधर!
मैं जभी मूँदता हूँ लोचन,
छा जाता चारों ओर मरण।

*‘बाँधने मुझे तो आया है,
जंजीर बड़ी क्या लाया है?
यदि मुझे बाँधना चाहे मन,
पहले तो बाँध अनन्त गगन।
सूने को साध न सकता है,
वह मुझे बाँध कब सकता है?*

*‘हित-वचन नहीं तूने माना,
मैत्री का मूल्य न पहचाना,
तो ले, मैं भी अब जाता हूँ,
अन्तिम संकल्प सुनाता हूँ।
याचना नहीं, अब रण होगा,
जीवन-जय या कि मरण होगा।

‘टकरायेंगे नक्षत्र-निकर,
बरसेगी भू पर वह्नि प्रखर,
फण शेषनाग का डोलेगा,
विकराल काल मुँह खोलेगा।
दुर्योधन! रण ऐसा होगा।
फिर कभी नहीं जैसा होगा।

‘भाई पर भाई टूटेंगे,
विष-बाण बूँद-से छूटेंगे,
वायस-श्रृगाल सुख लूटेंगे,
सौभाग्य मनुज के फूटेंगे।
आखिर तू भूशायी होगा,
हिंसा का पर, दायी होगा।’*

थी सभा सन्न, सब लोग डरे,
चुप थे या थे बेहोश पड़े।
केवल दो नर ना अघाते थे,
धृतराष्ट्र-विदुर सुख पाते थे।
कर जोड़ खड़े प्रमुदित,
निर्भय, दोनों पुकारते थे ‘जय-जय’!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Aage kuaan Piche khayi
> 
> You cant leave BJP because no one will take you and you cant stay beause your votebank will shift to BJP
> 
> Shiv Sena saber rattling at BJP is like Duryodhan threatening Shri Krishna



Frankly, looking at that person's posts, I would take his claims of being SS supporter with a pinch of salt.

If anything SS is a little more crazy about Hindutva than BJP & are definitely more violent.
Not sure what to make of his posts here and his claims to support SS!!


----------



## noksss

Almost 6 months of UP Govt.
420 Encounters.
15 Gangsters killed,
1106 are arrested.
Now even this should garner mainstream media attention.
*-TFI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Massive slap by Court to Mamta.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...jee-calcutta-high-court-mumbai/1/1050068.html

The Bengal Court completely exposed mamta's vote bank politics naked and the madam is rightly fuming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sankranti

pothead said:


> Massive slap by Court to Mamta.
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...jee-calcutta-high-court-mumbai/1/1050068.html
> 
> The Bengal Court completely exposed mamta's vote bank politics naked and the madam is rightly fuming.



"
The advocate general of West Bengal tried to reason out with the high court that allowing the immersion procession to go on beyond midnight would cause problem as another community would be taking out processions. The judges wanted to know how many Muharram processions had been allowed. The government counsel informed the high court that *only two organizers had sought permission for Taazia procession.

The division bench was quite surprised to hear that for only two processions the entire Durga puja immersion ceremony was either being cut short or postponed. *The comparison also came up in course of what the judges had to say. "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

sankranti said:


> The division bench was quite surprised to hear that for only two processions the entire Durga puja immersion ceremony was either being cut short or postponed.



When secularism disease hits Indian politicians, they tend to go crazy.
Unless and until Hindus become united, this phenomenon will keep continuing.


----------



## sankranti

pothead said:


> When secularism disease hits Indian politicians, they tend to go crazy.
> Unless and until Hindus become united, this phenomenon will keep continuing.



Facts : 













Reality :


----------



## noksss

One more feat of Akilesh yadav

http://www.rediff.com/news/special/why-yogi-ordered-probe-into-up-babu-hires/20170917.htm


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909730352880427009Why foreigners of Indian ethnicity so much involved in shaping opinions?


----------



## Soumitra

@padamchen Shiv Sena is like the chinese. Always threatening to quit never doing anything

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...government-shiv-sena/articleshow/60735114.cms

BTW you did not have any answer to my previous post


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> @padamchen Shiv Sena is like the chinese. Always threatening to quit never doing anything
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...government-shiv-sena/articleshow/60735114.cms
> 
> BTW you did not have any answer to my previous post



Boss this is Maharashtra.

This is not UP, Bihar, MP, etc.

This is THE nerve center and beating heart of India.

This bamman shaddu fafda thepla combine is going to get a big booch from the Marathi manoos very soon.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Boss this is Maharashtra.
> 
> This is not UP, Bihar, MP, etc.
> 
> This is THE nerve center and beating heart of India.
> 
> This bamman shaddu fafda thepla combine is going to get a big booch from the Marathi manoos very soon.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



That's exactly what we have seen in recent local elections.
Can you share how many seats the secular parties won in BMS elections?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> @padamchen Shiv Sena is like the chinese. Always threatening to quit never doing anything
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...government-shiv-sena/articleshow/60735114.cms
> 
> BTW you did not have any answer to my previous post


Sounds like Akshay Kumar & Paresh Rawal in Hera Pheri! SS being Akshay Kumar & BJP being Paresh Rawal..






(PS: couldn't find the original clip..)


----------



## ashok321

BJP scams - 2 minute video

Rajnath Singh and Amit Shah suddenly realise danger of fake news. But what about 8 fake news spread by BJP leaders jantakareporter.com/india/rajnath-…


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Boss this is Maharashtra.
> 
> This is not UP, Bihar, MP, etc.
> 
> This is THE nerve center and beating heart of India.
> 
> This bamman shaddu fafda thepla combine is going to get a big booch from the Marathi manoos very soon.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Just like Chinese said "this is dokhlam, Over territory, you leave or we will bomb you" Every day different warning and in the end a tame withdrawal after 2 months. 

Bharat ki rajniti Dilli main kheli jaati aur UP Bihar se define hoti hai.

BJP is a party which is present in UP, Bihar, Delhi AND Maharashtra. If you want to leave, just leave. Dont go on a rant every few weeks. These warnings dont effect anyone.


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> BJP is a party which is present in UP, Bihar, Delhi AND Maharashtra. If you want to leave, just leave. Dont go on a rant every few weeks. These warnings dont effect anyone.



If elections are held in MH now, it won't surprise anyone if BJP get's majority on it's own and SS slides even further.

problem for SS is that none of the opposition parties like Cong or NCP can afford to ally with it for elections. If anything SS brand of politics is more rabid than BJP's.
BUT the secular spin masters would definitely rebrand Thackreys as seculars if need arises I guess.


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> Just like Chinese said "this is dokhlam, Over territory, you leave or we will bomb you" Every day different warning and in the end a tame withdrawal after 2 months.
> 
> Bharat ki rajniti Dilli main kheli jaati aur UP Bihar se define hoti hai.
> 
> BJP is a party which is present in UP, Bihar, Delhi AND Maharashtra. If you want to leave, just leave. Dont go on a rant every few weeks. These warnings dont effect anyone.



Listen clown.

Go strut around in front of someone who takes you seriously.

I don't. Never have.

Please don't delude yourself of your station in life just because I respond when you tag me if I'm in the mood.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Listen clown.
> 
> Go strut around in front of someone who takes you seriously.
> 
> I don't. Never have.
> 
> Please don't delude yourself of your station in life just because I respond when you tag me if I'm in the mood.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Main tujhe teri aukaat dikhaa raha hoon aur tujh pe hans raha hoon.

You and your "party" can't do jack shit. You can just give warnings.

You are nothing but a source of amusement for me. Atleast the other "secular liberals" have some imaan dharam that if they oppose BJP they support some "secular" party like Congress or AAP

You on the other hand oppose BJP because it is not secular and then support Shiv Sena

WHAT A JOKE


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> You on the other hand oppose BJP because it is not secular and then support Shiv Sena



Ouch.
Seriously, If some one is concerned about BJP about secularism, the last party you would expect that person to support is SS.


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Ouch.
> Seriously, If some one is concerned about BJP about secularism, the last party you would expect that person to support is SS.



Another clown. Who knows squat. But uses the cyber waves to spout ignorant inanities.

The Shiv Sena represents Marathi manoos. Not just Hindu but Muslim as well.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Another clown. Who knows squat. But uses the cyber waves to spout ignorant inanities.
> 
> *The Shiv Sena represents Marathi manoos. Not just Hindu but Muslim as well*.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Madam, u are so wrong on so many levels.
I am sorry but..

Let me try it again...look here, SS is secu..

I have no idea where t begin to answer. The premise is so ridiculous.


----------



## sankranti

padamchen said:


> Another clown. Who knows squat. But uses the cyber waves to spout ignorant inanities.
> 
> The Shiv Sena represents Marathi manoos. Not just Hindu but Muslim as well.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



LOL ...... let be give you a doze of REALITY. Hope you can take it like a man.

This is the picture of Shiv Sena MPs who "allegedly" force fed a Muslim caterer in a canteen at Maharashtra Bhawan which made him break his Ramzan fast.








THIS is a picture of Shiv sena men abusing Marathi Muslims after the recent disruption of the Amarnath Yatrain Jammu and Kashmir, the Shiv Sena leaders here had been targeting the local Muslims in Phagwara, Maharashtra and raising anti-Pakistan slogans. They then wrote ‘Pakistan Murdabad” on the wall of a shop owned by a Marathi Muslim. 

The police so far has registered a case against *Shiv Sena leaders Inderjit Karwal and six others.*









THIS however is the muslim flag in the BJP public meeting in Maharashtra,







See the difference ? or still in denial ?



pothead said:


> Madam, u are so wrong on so many levels.
> I am sorry but..
> 
> Let me try it again...look here, SS is secu..
> 
> I have no idea where t begin to answer. The premise is so ridiculous.



Why r u calling him "Madam" ?


----------



## ashok321

Secular Arnab Goswami durning 2002 Godhra riots, takes a U-turn when Modi becomes PM after 2014 and when he got fired from Times now:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910037418836942848
Must watch this joker..


----------



## sankranti

ashok321 said:


> Secular Arnab Goswami durning 2002 Godhra riots, takes a U-turn when Modi becomes PM after 2014 and when he got fired from Times now:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910037418836942848
> Must watch this joker..



Hey we all know WHY we voted Modi to power. 

No muslim in India has dared burn a hindu pilgrims, women and children in a train after that. Not bad, not bad at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Mamta Begum goons brutally hitting an elderly Hindu. 
The daughter is screaming for help and no one comes to help the elderly chap.
But then, since it's a Hindu being lynched by seculars, it's all right.


----------



## sankranti

pothead said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamta Begum goons brutally hitting an elderly Hindu.
> The daughter is screaming for help and no one comes to help the elderly chap.
> But then, since it's a Hindu being lynched by seculars, it's all right.



Seems to be a Bengali "Bhardalok" Brahmin a.k.a "intellectual". 

Looks like it had something to do with pictures or videos on the mobile. 

Is there any Bong here who can give us a back story ?


----------



## IndoCarib

*Way to Go Yogi 

1 Encounter Every 12 Hours: UP Cops Have New Strategy For Crime Control*
The Uttar Pradesh Police have said between March 20 and September 18, there have been 431 encounters, in which 17 criminals were killed. Encounters will continue in the days to come, a senior officer has said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910056474205872128


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910342937787199489
@padamchen


----------



## ashok321

Arnab Goswami ‘deletes’ video, Times Now editor puts it back on web jantakareporter.com/india/arnab-go…

Aha repPLUG TV:


“Nation wants to know if Arnab will resign and quit journalism” jantakareporter.com/india/nation-w…


----------



## ashok321

OMG!


Arnab Goswami ‘deletes’ video, Times Now editor puts it back on web jantakareporter.com/india/arnab-go…


----------



## RISING SUN

*Examining reports on black money commissioned by UPA: Govt*
The finance ministry says it is examining three reports on the quantum of black money held by Indians inside the country and abroad that were commissioned by the previous UPA regime and submitted more than three years ago. 

Responding to an RTI query filed by a PTI correspondent, the ministry said information on the findings of the reports was "exempt from disclosure" under the RTI Act as they were under examination and were yet to be "taken to" Parliament. 

The studies were conducted by the Delhi-based National Institute of Public Finance and Policy (NIPFP) and National Council of Applied Economic Research (NCAER) as well as the National Institute of Financial Management (NIFM) in Faridabad. 

The NIPFP, NCAER and NIFM reports were received by the government on December 30, 2013, July 18, 2014, and August 21, 2014, respectively. 

The present Narendra Modi-led BJP government came to power in May 2014. 

"Information is exempt from disclosure under Section 8 (1) (c) of the RTI Act, 2005, as the study reports received from the three institutes are under examination of the government and the same alongwith the government's response on these reports are yet to be taken to the Parliament through the Standing Committee on Finance," the finance ministry said in its reply. 

The Section bars "information, the disclosure of which would cause a breach of privilege of Parliament or the State Legislature". 

These reports have already been submitted to the Standing Committee on Finance. 

There is at present no official assessment on the quantum of black money in India and abroad. 

A recent study by the US-based think tank Global Financial Integrity (GFI) said an estimated $770 billion in black money entered India during 2005-2014. 

Nearly $165 billion in illicit money exited the country during the same period, the global financial watchdog had said. 

"The issue of black money has attracted a lot of public and media attention in the recent past. So far, there are no reliable estimates of black money generated and held within and outside the country," the finance ministry had said while ordering the studies in 2011.
These estimates were based on various unverifiable assumptions and approximations, it had said. 

"Government has been seized of the matter and has, therefore, commissioned these institutions to get an estimation and sense of the quantum of illicit fund generated and held within and outside the country," the ministry had said. 

The Terms of Reference (ToR) for the studies included assessment or survey of unaccounted income and wealth and profiling the nature of activities engendering money laundering both within and outside the country. 

While NIPFP and NIFM are autonomous institutes of the finance ministry, NCAER is India's oldest and largest independent, non-profit, economic policy research institute.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...issioned-by-upa-govt/articleshow/60764182.cms


----------



## Soumitra

*West Bengal Durga Idol Immersion Case: 'Why Can't 2 Communities Celebrate Together?' Asks Calcutta HC*
*http://www.abplive.in/india-news/we...brate-together-asks-calcutta-hc-582584#image6*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sankranti

ashok321 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Arnab Goswami ‘deletes’ video, Times Now editor puts it back on web jantakareporter.com/india/arnab-go…










Soumitra said:


> *West Bengal Durga Idol Immersion Case: 'Why Can't 2 Communities Celebrate Together?' Asks Calcutta HC*
> *http://www.abplive.in/india-news/we...brate-together-asks-calcutta-hc-582584#image6*



Of course they can't.  

What world is the HC judge living in ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

sankranti said:


>



I am loving this attack of Rajdeep on Arnab. It's now in the open.

Anyone wondering when Arnab will hit back? *Cough* Radia Tapes *Cough*

By attacking Arnab directly, I think Rajdeep has destroyed what ever little Omerta code that exists between the press & presstitutes. 
I am glad it will be open season from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

pothead said:


> I am loving this attack of Rajdeep on Arnab. It's now in the open.
> 
> Anyone wondering when Arnab will hit back? *Cough* Radia Tapes *Cough*
> 
> By attacking Arnab directly, I think Rajdeep has destroyed what ever little Omerta code that exists between the press & presstitutes.
> I am glad it will be open season from now on.



Rajdeep has always hated Arnab, but Arnab has risen to the top by ignoring Rajdeep.  

Rajdeeps butt hurt is out in the open.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910552222739689472


----------



## Soumitra

sankranti said:


> Rajdeep has always hated Arnab, but Arnab has risen to the top by ignoring Rajdeep.
> 
> Rajdeeps butt hurt is out in the open.



Arnab does not name names. He attacks on the sly. Like his attack on Barkha last year. He did not name her but she got so incensed that she wrote articles and blogs and tweets and FB posts saying that she did not care






http://nationalviews.com/barkha-dutt-vs-arnab-goswami-pseudo-secular-newshour-debate


----------



## noksss

sankranti said:


> Rajdeep has always hated Arnab, but Arnab has risen to the top by ignoring Rajdeep.
> 
> Rajdeeps butt hurt is out in the open.



Well just few months into republic even arnab wouldn't have expected such an importance given to him by having a prime time show on him by our own MSM  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910416868573188097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

Soumitra said:


> Arnab does not name names. He attacks on the sly. Like his attack on Barkha last year. He did not name her but she got so incensed that she wrote articles and blogs and tweets and FB posts saying that she did not care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nationalviews.com/barkha-dutt-vs-arnab-goswami-pseudo-secular-newshour-debate





noksss said:


> Well just few months into republic even arnab wouldn't have expected such an importance given to him by having a prime time show on him by our own MSM
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910416868573188097



http://postcard.news/arnab-goswami-virtually-destroyed-lutyens-media-stood-india/

It is interesting read, so I strongly recommend it.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

padamchen said:


> The Shiv Sena represents Marathi manoos. Not just Hindu but Muslim as well.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



This has to be the stupides and most ignorant thing i have read regarding indian politics


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910808509930803200


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910812123969843200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910813849267314689

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910812123969843200
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910813849267314689



I am very big fan of Kamal he is a man of integrity, quite Knowledgeable and very patriotic person but not liking his meeting with Kejri or the communist . He can do things on his own hope better sense prevails and he does something good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> I am very big fan of Kamal he is a man of integrity, quite Knowledgeable and very patriotic person but not liking his meeting with Kejri or the communist . He can do things on his own hope better sense prevails and he does something good



Kamal has a leftist streak in him. He has met with other leftist nincompoops as well. Dont see him joining AAP. If he does his political ambition is doomed from the word go.


----------



## sankranti

noksss said:


> I am very big fan of Kamal he is a man of integrity, quite Knowledgeable and very patriotic person but not liking his meeting with Kejri or the communist . He can do things on his own hope better sense prevails and he does something good



Kamal Hassan is a bonafide communist and his hate/contempt/dislike for Hinduism is quite real and genuine. 

Are you aware of this reality ? 

He is someone who FAILED his 10th exam and never even passed basic school. That is the extend of his "knowledge". 

His father was a communist, his brother was a communist and he has a history of campaigning for the communist in Kerala. 

He was named after Pakistani Communist "Nasir Hassan". I am not sure what kind of "sense" you expect out of him, but I can assure you, nothing good will come out of it.



IndoCarib said:


> Kamal has a leftist streak in him. He has met with other leftist nincompoops as well. Dont see him joining AAP. If he does his political ambition is doomed from the word go.



LOL its MUCH more than a "leftist" steak  ........ he IS RED. As much as Modi is RSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

sankranti said:


> Kamal Hassan is a bonafide communist and his hate/contempt/dislike for Hinduism is quite real and genuine.
> 
> Are you aware of this reality ?
> 
> He is someone who FAILED his 10th exam and never even passed basic school. That is the extend of his "knowledge".
> 
> His father was a communist, his brother was a communist and he has a history of campaigning for the communist in Kerala.
> 
> He was named after Pakistani Communist "Nasir Hassan". I am not sure what kind of "sense" you expect out of him, but I can assure you, nothing good will come out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL its MUCH more than a "leftist" steak  ........ he IS RED. As much as Modi is RSS.



Not really. He is left leaning. He is mre likely to be an independent than join CPM/CPI


----------



## sankranti

IndoCarib said:


> Not really. He is left leaning. He is mre likely to be an independent than join CPM/CPI



Nope really. You can bet that he will go the route of hindu baiting and not muslim baiting. He might not joint CPM/CPI, but like Kejriwal he will be more nuisance than any actual good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

A must see Interview of pappu in the US  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910855103858466817


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> Kamal has a leftist streak in him. He has met with other leftist nincompoops as well. Dont see him joining AAP. If he does his political ambition is doomed from the word go.



Agreed he has to be on his own left leaning or AAP won't do any good for him lets wait and watch what he does




sankranti said:


> Kamal Hassan is a bonafide communist and his hate/contempt/dislike for Hinduism is quite real and genuine.
> 
> Are you aware of this reality ?
> 
> He is someone who FAILED his 10th exam and never even passed basic school. That is the extend of his "knowledge".
> 
> His father was a communist, his brother was a communist and he has a history of campaigning for the communist in Kerala.
> 
> He was named after Pakistani Communist "Nasir Hassan". I am not sure what kind of "sense" you expect out of him, but I can assure you, nothing good will come out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL its MUCH more than a "leftist" steak  ........ he IS RED. As much as Modi is RSS.



He may like communist but he will never do any anti Indian activity or the appeasement Politics like what the communist . He is a man of integrity and quite knowledgeable too and I don't see him implementing the communist policies because he is quite open minded in adapting new technologies and trends even for the small production company he runs I am sure he will apply a similar logic when it comes to running the state that's my whole point


----------



## sankranti

noksss said:


> He may like communist but he will never do any anti Indian activity or the appeasement Politics like what the communist . He is a man of integrity and quite knowledgeable too and I don't see him implementing the communist policies because he is quite open minded in adapting new technologies and trends even for the small production company he runs I am sure he will apply a similar logic when it comes to running the state that's my whole point



Are you kidding me ? Kamal hassan is a man who left his wife Vani Ganapathi for Sarika and then left Sarika with her two kids for Gautami and then he dumped Gautami when he grew bored with her. In between he bedded a host of budding actress so that they could get a role in his films. That is the level of his "integrity". 

A man who could not commit to the women he supposedly love is the man you expect will commit himself to taking care of an entire state ?? 

There is something called "character" and then there is something we call "lack of character". Arvind Kejriwal and Kamal hassan share a common trait in this regard. 

People who lack character will change color at the drop of a hat. Did anyone think Arvind Kejriwal would indulge in "appeasement" ever ? This is a man who had even opposed "reservation" when he was not a politician  

Kejriwal is "open minded" too ......... remember "Keep an open mind, sure–but not so open that your brains fall out.” 


*People see what they WANT to see. Rarely do people see the truth. *That is the sad reality of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

sankranti said:


> Are you kidding me ? Kamal hassan is a man who left his wife Vani Ganapathi for Sarika and then left Sarika with her two kids for Gautami and then he dumped Gautami when he grew bored with her. In between he bedded a host of budding actress so that they could get a role in his films. That is the level of his "integrity".



Very liberal. 
He would fit perfectly with the secular crowd, you know the kind whose conversations goes something like "Your kids and my kids are beating up our kids"....


----------



## noksss

sankranti said:


> Are you kidding me ? Kamal hassan is a man who left his wife Vani Ganapathi for Sarika and then left Sarika with her two kids for Gautami and then he dumped Gautami when he grew bored with her. In between he bedded a host of budding actress so that they could get a role in his films. That is the level of his "integrity".
> 
> A man who could not commit to the women he supposedly love is the man you expect will commit himself to taking care of an entire state ??
> 
> There is something called "character" and then there is something we call "lack of character". Arvind Kejriwal and Kamal hassan share a common trait in this regard.
> 
> People who lack character will change color at the drop of a hat. Did anyone think Arvind Kejriwal would indulge in "appeasement" ever ? This is a man who had even opposed "reservation" when he was not a politician
> 
> Kejriwal is "open minded" too ......... remember "Keep an open mind, sure–but not so open that your brains fall out.”
> 
> 
> *People see what they WANT to see. Rarely do people see the truth. *That is the sad reality of life.



Kamal Hassan's life is in public domain for more than 60 years and we know kejriwal only for a decade so the comparison of both is not a valid case . What we need to look at is how many genuine social service he did in the last 60 years and did he have any leadership qualities , is he non-corrupt , is he having a open minded view on economy and stuffs and not how many women he switched in his personal life that's the point


----------



## Shankranthi

noksss said:


> Kamal Hassan's life is in public domain for more than 60 years and we know kejriwal only for a decade so the comparison of both is not a valid case . What we need to look at is how many genuine social service he did in the last 60 years and did he have any leadership qualities , is he non-corrupt , is he having a open minded view on economy and stuffs and not how many women he switched in his personal life that's the point



And what great public service has kamal hassan done while being in public domain except sleep with girls his daughters age and younger ? 

What leadership quality has kamal hassan shown except pretend to be a "hero" in movies ? 

How is a man who is well known in the industry for using the casting couch "non corrupt" ? Corruption is not only the unethical methods to make money, its also all kinds of unethical behavior. 

What is the view of a man who Failed his basic 10th schooling on the Economy ?  .......similar to Lalu Prasad ?

His sordid personal life gives us a glimps into his self indulgent nature, his comaplete disregard for ethics, his inability to commit, his ability to put self before others. 

How is he any different from "guru" Ram Rahim ? Ram Rahim has also done plenty of social service, has undoubted leadership qualities and is non corrupt and has an open mind. Since his s-e-x-ula escapades are part of his "personal life" too, you should be giving him the same consideration you give Kamal hassan.


----------



## noksss

Shankranthi said:


> And what great public service has kamal hassan done while being in public domain except sleep with girls his daughters age and younger ?
> 
> What leadership quality has kamal hassan shown except pretend to be a "hero" in movies ?
> 
> How is a man who is well known in the industry for using the casting couch "non corrupt" ? Corruption is not only the unethical methods to make money, its also all kinds of unethical behavior.
> 
> What is the view of a man who Failed his basic 10th schooling on the Economy ?  .......similar to Lalu Prasad ?
> 
> His sordid personal life gives us a glimps into his self indulgent nature, his comaplete disregard for ethics, his inability to commit, his ability to put self before others.
> 
> How is he any different from "guru" Ram Rahim ? Ram Rahim has also done plenty of social service, has undoubted leadership qualities and is non corrupt and has an open mind. Since his s-e-x-ula escapades are part of his "personal life" too, you should be giving him the same consideration you give Kamal hassan.



Hope the below points clarifies what i am taking about and stop making such absurd comparison with him to a convicted rapist 


1) He is the first actor in india to create awareness about organ donation and he already did his whole body organ donation 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...te-his-organs-to-MMC/articleshow/18788372.cms

2) He is the only actor ever to have converted his fan clubs into social welfare organizations! He now has a charity organization called Kamal Narpani Iyakkam. Apart from charity work for HIV and cancer-struck children, the organization has donated 10,000 pairs of eyes.

3) Even before swatchbharat mission he talked about the importance of cleanliness and that's what prompted modi to announce him as one of the ambassador for the cleanliness drive 

4) As i highlighted earlier he will lean neither left nor right he will simply concentrate on whats required for the state

5) And regarding his education and intellectual thinking the below speech in IIT mumbai will give you an idea about what he really is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910812123969843200
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910813849267314689


Politics changes people. Why is Kejriwal not in media these days?


----------



## noksss

911 said:


> Politics changes people. Why is Kejriwal not in media these days?



Again the comparison is not valid dude i am talking about someone who's life is in public domain for 60 years and have done many social service and have not fooled people like rajinkanth or Kejriwal did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

noksss said:


> Again the comparison is not valid dude i am talking about someone who's life is in public domain for 60 years and have done many social service nor he r fooled people like rajinkanth or Kejriwal did


Well he has shown eagerness to be CM and that he will join politics only to serve the people, just like Kejriwal. But its assured he is not a power hungry person and certainly won't become a Kejriwal 2.0. Now the question arises will he form his own party or join Kejriwal? If he forms his own party then good luck to him, otherwise no hopes. Every political party becomes compromised. He may say his party will not be a right or left leaning, but later will be forced to choose one, and since he has already ruled out saffron, its clear which way his party will lean. But for now these are just speculations, let's hope he do not become an ideological slave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

noksss said:


> Again the comparison is not valid dude i am talking about someone who's life is in public domain for 60 years and have done many social service and have not fooled people like rajinkanth or Kejriwal did



Well, only time will tell how he will turn out, but like he himself made it very clear, saffron isn't his color.

He can at best be centrist politician, which is a very tall order since nobody in India can claim to be a true Centrist. Worst, he could be a bloody communist - which is more likely going by his connections with the Communists in Kerala.

My personal opinion is that he will start as a communist with good intentions but will over time degenerate to politics of Hindu-baiting and violence.

Politics does that to people on the wrong side of center.


----------



## noksss

911 said:


> Well he has shown eagerness to be CM and that he will join politics only to serve the people, just like Kejriwal. But its assured he is not a power hungry person and certainly won't become a Kejriwal 2.0. Now the question arises will he form his own party or join Kejriwal? If he forms his own party then good luck to him, otherwise no hopes. Every political party becomes compromised. He may say his party will not be a right or left leaning, but later will be forced to choose one, and since he has already ruled out saffron, its clear which way his party will lean. But for now these are just speculations, let's hope he do not become an ideological slave.



Agreed lets wait and watch but having watched him for more than 20 years i can definitely say that he will do something better 



kadamba-warrior said:


> Well, only time will tell how he will turn out, but like he himself made it very clear, saffron isn't his color.
> 
> He can at best be centrist politician, which is a very tall order since nobody in India can claim to be a true Centrist. Worst, he could be a bloody communist - which is more likely going by his connections with the Communists in Kerala.
> 
> My personal opinion is that he will start as a communist with good intentions but will over time degenerate to politics of Hindu-baiting and violence.
> 
> Politics does that to people on the wrong side of center.



Below is my expectation from him man and as i said earlier having a public life for more than 60 years he would have been exposed by now if he is good only at movies that's the hope i have in him 

*In a recent interview to Arnab Goswami, the 62-year-old superstar had spoken about how he was neither right wing, nor a communist *

http://indianexpress.com/article/en...ust-announce-his-entry-into-politics-4757627/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Agreed lets wait and watch but having watched him for more than 20 years i can definitely say that he will do something better



His first wife,
His second wife,
& His first mistress would disagree with you.

God knows how many other woman he destroyed as part of Casting Couch.
This SOB has abused his power, yes, as an industry leading actor, he was the establishment and he used it to do exactly what Dera boss did.

The only difference between Dera baba who cis also an actor & director and Kamal is that Kamal is a leftist & hence get's the pass.

All this drama about organ donation etc etc does not cut it. Dera baba did all that and much more. That does not absolve both of them of the crimes they committed against hapless woman who wanted to get a hold in the industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shankranthi

noksss said:


> Hope the below points clarifies what i am taking about and stop making such absurd comparison with him to a convicted rapist



Not absurd in the least since if some one was to file charges against Kamala Hassan , PLENTY of skeleton's will tumble out from his closet.



> 1) He is the first actor in india to create awareness about organ donation and he already did his whole body organ donation
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...te-his-organs-to-MMC/articleshow/18788372.cms



Amir khan, Amitabh bachchan, Jaya bachchan, Aishwarya rai, sunil shetty, priyanka chopra, Nanditya das, madhavan, Rishi kapoor, Rani mukerjee, Sonakshi sinha, Juhi chawla, Hema Malini, Navjot singh siddhu, Gautam Gambhir etc. have ALL signed up for organ donation.

I am sure there are a LOT more, these are just a few I know of.



> 2) He is the only actor ever to have converted his fan clubs into social welfare organizations! He now has a charity organization called Kamal Narpani Iyakkam. Apart from charity work for HIV and cancer-struck children, the organization has donated 10,000 pairs of eyes.



Wrong. MGR Fan club did it way before him. Same with Shivaji Ganesan Fan club.

Vijay kanth had done it much before him. In fact Vijay kanth has opened up schools and engineering colleges for the public. He has opened up marriage halls for the poor people. He does far more charity than Kamal hassan.



> 3) Even before swatchbharat mission he talked about the importance of cleanliness and that's what prompted modi to announce him as one of the ambassador for the cleanliness drive



Every body TALKS about the importance of cleanliness. How many has actually DONE something about it ?

Even Salman khan, Anil Ambani, Priyanka chopra, sachin tendulkar and Shashi Tharoor were chosen as Swatch Bhrat ambassador for the cleanliness drive.

NDTV too has advocated and pushed for Swatch bharat mission.

What does it mean ? NOTHING.



> 4) As i highlighted earlier he will lean neither left nor right he will simply concentrate on whats required for the state



Anyone who claims he is not right of center but is bang in "center" means he is LEFT of center. Anyone claiming to be Left of center means they are in the Left.

Does he even KNOW what is required for the state ? or is he planning to "learn on the job" like Kejriwal ? At least Kejriwal went to IIT, what is the "capacity to learn" of a 62 year old who did not even manage to pass 10th standard ?

The world is FULL of people who know what is "required" to be done. God forbid if any of them should get a chance.



> 5) And regarding his education and intellectual thinking the below speech in IIT mumbai will give you an idea about what he really is



For god sake , he is an ACTOR and a "hero".

Giving speeches and Talking with style and giving interviews and coming across as genuine is WHAT THEY DO. 

They have speech writers and Dialog writers to write those speeches for them.



noksss said:


> Below is my expectation from him man and as i said earlier having a public life for more than 60 years he would have been exposed by now if he is good only at movies that's the hope i have in him
> 
> *In a recent interview to Arnab Goswami, the 62-year-old superstar had spoken about how he was neither right wing, nor a communist *
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/en...ust-announce-his-entry-into-politics-4757627/



Claiming to be in the "center" is the best way to attract Votes from both the left and Right and center.

Are you seriously going to take the words of a wanna be politician seriously ? is that how naive you are ?


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Agreed he has to be on his own left leaning or AAP won't do any good for him lets wait and watch what he does



After Kejriwal, I am terribly afraid of anyone being in positions of power without going through the paces.
Start as a karyakartha -> Go around the country, learn people -> be local body head -> Be minister/CM -> Graduate to national politics. That should be the life cycle of a politician.

Imagine making a fresher as head of ISRO. Doesn't make sense, does it? Why should politics be any different? 
I supported Kejriwal long back and he made ten fools out of us lot.

Not just Kamal, I am against Rajni coming into politics. These are very fickle people and will never be 100% politicians.


----------



## pothead

When secular politicians are asked to wish on Hindu festivals.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

*No one was allowed to see Jayalalithaa in hospital, we lied about her condition, claims Tamil Nadu minister*
Dindigul C Sreenivasan said at a public meeting in Madurai on Friday. Saying that *no minister had any opportunity to meet her in hospital, and hence no one knew the reality*, Sreenivasan said, "We told lies that she (Jayalalithaa) had idlis and chutney and people met her. But friends, the truth is that nobody was allowed to meet her. I apologise before you for telling such lies in the past (sic). In fact, we all told lies about Amma." 

AIADMK cadres stood stunned as they heard the confession. This revelation by one of the top ministers in the cabinet has strengthened the case for a CBI probe into the circumstances that led to Jay alalithaa's hospitalisation and death, observers said. 

"Dignitaries who visited the hospital were at best offered chairs to sit on the first floor. Nobody was permitted to go beyond that. (Jayalalithaa's room was in the second floor.) After a brief chat, all of them left. Nobody saw Amma," said Sreenivasan. *Governor C Vidyasagar Rao and many others, including DMK working president M K Stalin, were stopped much before Jayalalithaa's room in Apollo Hospital*, Sreenivasan said. A week ago, he had accused Jaya aide Sasikala and her family of maintaining "intriguing secrecy" about Jayalalithaa's treatment in hospital. 

Incidentally , in March this year, the same minister had given a clean chit to Sasikala and her family members saying there was nothing suspicious about Jayalalithaa's treatment or death. He had also criticised O Panneerselvam -then heading a breakaway faction of AIADMK -and his supporters for seeking a probe into her death. 

Strangely, the forest minister said the ministers indulged in disinformation about Jayalalithaa as they did not want the party's secrets to leak.

"Even if there are differences within family members, we speak in hushed tones so that the neighbour doesn't get to know about our problems. Similarly , we didn't want the party's secrets to leak," Sreenivasan said. While *ministers were not allowed to go near Jayalalithaa citing that it could cause an infection, Sasikala and her family members were freely going near her room*, Sreenivasan said. 

The government has ordered a probe into her treatment and death. "We have doubts about her death. Why weren't we allowed to go near her? When doctors, ward boys and nurses were able to go near her room, why were we not allowed?" asked Sreenivasan. 

A week ago, speaking at MGR centenary , Sreenivasan had said, "The (Sasikala's) family did not allow anybody near Amma during her hospitalisation. They alone know how Amma died." Efforts by TOI to reach him to clarify his flipflops failed. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ium=social&utm_campaign=TOI&utm_content=om-bm

*President Ram Nath Kovind offers prayers at Kedarnath, Badrinath shrines on first state visit to Uttarakhand*
President Ram Nath Kovind on Sunday offered prayers at the famous Himalayan shrines of Kedarnath and Badrinath in Uttarakhand.

Accompanied by Governor KK Paul and Chief Minister Trivendra Singh Rawat, the president, his wife Savita and other family members arrived at Kedarnath in IAF choppers at around 8 am.





File image of Ram Nath Kovind. PTI

They spent about half an hour at the shrine worshipping lord Shiva and performing a _Rudrabhishek_ in its sanctum sanctorum, deputy chief executive officer of the temple committee Anil Sharma said.

The president then left for Gauchar where he, his family and the dignitaries rested for a while at the ITBP guest house before setting out for Badrinath.

Kovind spent only around twenty minutes at Badrinath to offer prayers before leaving for the Jollygrant airport from where he was scheduled to fly back to Delhi by an IAF plane.

Before embarking on his journey to the Himalayan shrines, the president and his wife planted sandalwood saplings at the Raj Bhawan.

The president and his family began their two-day visit to the state on Saturday with a worship of the Ganga at Har Ki Pauri in Haridwar.

It was the president's first visit to Uttarakhand after assuming office.
http://www.firstpost.com/india/pres...first-state-visit-to-uttarakhand-4077023.html


----------



## noksss

Shankranthi said:


> Not absurd in the least since if some one was to file charges against Kamala Hassan , PLENTY of skeleton's will tumble out from his closet.



The current state government of TN is threatening him with the same thing but still they have no luck



Shankranthi said:


> Amir khan, Amitabh bachchan, Jaya bachchan, Aishwarya rai, sunil shetty, priyanka chopra, Nanditya das, madhavan, Rishi kapoor, Rani mukerjee, Sonakshi sinha, Juhi chawla, Hema Malini, Navjot singh siddhu, Gautam Gambhir etc. have ALL signed up for organ donation.
> 
> I am sure there are a LOT more, these are just a few I know of.
> 
> 
> Wrong. MGR Fan club did it way before him. Same with Shivaji Ganesan Fan club.
> 
> Vijay kanth had done it much before him. In fact Vijay kanth has opened up schools and engineering colleges for the public. He has opened up marriage halls for the poor people. He does far more charity than Kamal hassan.



The point i am making here is he done have a fan club he converted his fan club into a good will movement and Shivaji or vijaykanth still have their fan clubs




Shankranthi said:


> Every body TALKS about the importance of cleanliness. How many has actually DONE something about it ?
> 
> Even Salman khan, Anil Ambani, Priyanka chopra, sachin tendulkar and Shashi Tharoor were chosen as Swatch Bhrat ambassador for the cleanliness drive.
> 
> NDTV too has advocated and pushed for Swatch bharat mission.
> 
> What does it mean ? NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who claims he is not right of center but is bang in "center" means he is LEFT of center. Anyone claiming to be Left of center means they are in the Left.
> 
> Does he even KNOW what is required for the state ? or is he planning to "learn on the job" like Kejriwal ? At least Kejriwal went to IIT, what is the "capacity to learn" of a 62 year old who did not even manage to pass 10th standard ?
> 
> The world is FULL of people who know what is "required" to be done. God forbid if any of them should get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> For god sake , he is an ACTOR and a "hero".
> 
> Giving speeches and Talking with style and giving interviews and coming across as genuine is WHAT THEY DO.
> 
> They have speech writers and Dialog writers to write those speeches for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming to be in the "center" is the best way to attract Votes from both the left and Right and center.
> 
> Are you seriously going to take the words of a wanna be politician seriously ? is that how naive you are ?



Are you telling me that just because Kejriwal is from IIT he scores better than kamal haasan despite failing miserably in Delhi


----------



## RISING SUN

*Why should politicians not have spiritual guides? Kings used to have raj gurus for advice, says Jaggi Vasudev*
*Monojit Majumdar: You started the Rally for Rivers campaign. Can you tell us something about it and why it is so important?*

My engagement with mountains, rivers and forests has been right from my childhood. I have lived in the jungles by myself; I have floated down rivers. So, I didn’t experience these rivers, mountains, forests as some mythological figures but as thriving, living entities. In the past 25 years, I have been watching with some concern the level of depletion that has been happening. In the last seven-eight years, the rate of depletion is so sharp that it is alarming.

For example, the Cauvery, which is a battle ground between two states, stopped 170 km short of the ocean this year. For three-and-a-half months, it doesn’t reach the ocean. The Krishna doesn’t touch the ocean for over four months; the Narmada doesn’t touch the ocean for almost two months. These were all perennial rivers just a decade ago. Today, they have become seasonal. Indian rivers have over 100 varieties of fish and other aquatic life. This is the highest anywhere on the planet. If these become seasonal, believe me, the species will vanish in dozens a year.

What took nature to produce over millions of years, now in one generation, we want to wipe it out. I think it’s the most horrible crime one can commit. And above all, we have a population of about 1.25 billion to 1.3 billion people and the level of soil depletion is such that at least 25% of the agricultural land in the country will not be cultivable in the next three-five years. Estimates say that in 20 years, over 40% will not be cultivable. In 40 years, 60% of the land will not be cultivable.

By 2030, it is estimated that we will have only 50% of the water we need for our survival in this country. We as a generation have had the largest bite of this planet. Never before has any generation, in the history of civilisation, taken such a big bite of the planet. To a point where our children will have nothing to bite on. In my opinion, and this is how it should be, the first stakeholder is the river, second is the farmer, third is the larger community, fourth is the government and local administration and the other aspects which are involved. But the first is the river. We are fighting about how to use the river, we are not talking about how to revitalise or save the river. If this doesn’t come across, the time to urge people, the NGOs, the corporate houses, to do something for the river is over. We have reached a point where we need a mandatory, enforceable policy as to how we should behave with water bodies.

It is no longer an individual priority, it is no longer the whim of a particular person or body as to what we should do with our rivers. There has to be an enforceable policy as the river is not a private property. The river is a national treasure.

*Coomi Kapoor: What was the government’s reaction to your proposal on what should be done to save our natural resources?*

The time to go to the government comes after we have created a certain base. That’s what we are trying to do right now. Because it is a concurrent subject between the state and the Centre, we are getting the concurrence of the states. This is why I am personally driving from Kanyakumari to the foothills of the Himalayas, through 16 states. All the chief ministers have confirmed their attendance at our events. Another aspect of this policy is, if we go aggressively, it will take another 10-15 years to implement it. If you implement this in 15 years’ time, it will take another 10 years before the water in the river actually rises. So, a minimum of 25 years is needed to produce water in the rivers. This is not an election-winning policy, obviously.
If this kind of a step has to be taken, the people of India, the citizens of this nation have to clearly make a statement: ‘We have come of age, we are mature enough. If you make a long-term policy for the well being of this nation we will stand by you’. That is what I am trying to build. The consensus stage has come. We want 30 crore missed calls. If 30 crore electorates say yes, no government can go back on it. Confidently, we are going towards it. The Environment Ministry is totally with us.

*Jyoti Malhotra: What do you think about a gentleman who is also a yoga guru, Swami Ramdev.*

But you didn’t say he was a ‘godman’, you said he was a yogi. The ‘godman’ was invented by you people, the journalists. Nobody ever claimed that ‘I am a godman’, never, as far as I know. If somebody did, then you can address him that way, but I don’t think anyone did. I don’t think Baba Ramdev has ever called himself a ‘godman’. You are saying that. I don’t know where ‘godmen’ are; I have never seen one.

*Jyoti Malhotra: Someone like Baba Ramdev is very influential. He is very close to the Prime Minister. Where do you draw the line, or should there be a line?*

What makes you think that the PM is so naive that he will get influenced by anybody and everybody. Does the man look like that? He is definitely not naive.

*Monojit Majumdar: You are an author, adventurer, environmentalist… What is the common thread through all of this to create the man that is the Sadhguru?*

Just alive to everything. I am not passionate about any one thing. I speak passionately. I drive passionately. If I hit a ball, I will do it passionately too. Because I don’t understand how you go through life without involvement. Whatever I am doing in my life, whether big or small, I am 100% involved. If it seems strange, I am sorry, because you are seeing people who are constipated in the head. They can only do certain things. As for me, if I go on the street, I may dance with a beggar, and the next moment I will be sitting on the pedestal and talking. It doesn’t matter what it is.I will not waste a single moment of my life without involvement.

*Monojit Majumdar: What do you think is the role of spirituality in politics?*

Let’s understand the word spiritual. If you are thinking spirituality is looking up or down, you are wrong. Spiritual process means turning inward, in every human being, irrespective of the nature of your activity, whatever the nature of your activity. We are doing spiritual programmes, called inner engineering, in all the prisons in south India and the US. And we have programmes with politicians. Because, in my eyes, I don’t see politicians, prisoners, this, that. All I see is human beings and human beings need inner balance and enhancement from within. And above all, in some way, if you do not produce great human beings, how do you build a great nation? How do you make that happen? How do you make a great world? When you say great human beings, what is the big deal about them? Were they the most brilliant people on the planet? Not really; it’s just that they transcended their boundaries, limitations, prejudices.

This is the fundamental or spiritual process, that you cross the limitations of your body and the mental structures you formed and identify yourself with something more profound. That your experience in life transcends these boundaries. And this is needed, whether you are studying journalism, doing politics, running the nation. This is needed for every human being; to rise above the boundaries we have set for ourselves. So, why shouldn’t the politicians get it? They must. This has been the culture of the nation forever. All kings in the past had raj gurus to advise them. Because, when you are running the nation, there are various pressures upon you. You tend to become conceited, have problems and may make prejudiced decisions, so there was always somebody to guide them beyond that. I wish the world leaders had this, the biggest nations in the world, I wish they had this.

*Coomi Kapoor: You have said that in Tamil Nadu, development has become more important than Dravidian politics. At the same time, you said you didn’t think it was a good idea having street names in Hindi. But it is the national language.*

In 1950, when you did the division of states, it was done on linguistic basis. Don’t challenge that now. You cannot change the republic of this country. The moment you challenge linguistic states, you are challenging the Republic of India. Don’t do that every time you get a whim. Because you don’t understand. Tamil is not just a language, it’s a culture, an ethos, it is deep-rooted. In Tamil Nadu, they say they breathe Tamil, not speak Tamil. So, when there is such a strong emotion, you don’t try to rub your language on them. Because you must understand that Tamil language has a longer history than Sanskrit and much more literature than any other language. Now, suddenly, if you try to impose a language upon them, they will certainly react. It’s unnecessary because the states were divided on linguistic basis and we have to respect that.

*Jyoti Malhotra: Do you think the Prime Minister understands that?*

I think he understands that there was no policy about this. It is just that some over-enthusiastic people start painting highway signs in Hindi and it unnecessarily invoked a reaction.

*Ritu Sarin: Do you think people’s expectations from the political class have lowered gradually?*

This is something that you can distinctly see in the past three-four years, that the expectations from the political class have risen immensely. At one time, we had given up. Now, there is hope and it has risen in a big way and I think it should keep rising.

*Ritu Sarin: Risen since when? In the last three-four years, for sure.*

*Ritu Sarin: Since this government came?*

Definitely.

*Monojit Majumdar:* One of the reasons the rivers are disappearing is because dams are being built in the upper reaches. You need these dams to generate electricity, among other things. But it also puts enormous stress on land, homes. How do you reconcile this dilemma — the greater good and, as you said, the good of the rivers itself? How is the good of the river not included in the greater good? I don’t understand this. What is the greater good?

How is the good of the river not included in the greater good? I don’t understand this. What is the greater good? Destruction of the land and water sources is greater good? In what way is it greater good? No great dams are being built in this country right now because there is nothing to be dammed. Most rivers have become a trickle. They are flowing now only six-eight months. So, whatever dams have been built in the past, they were as per the understanding of that day. It’s fine; you don’t need to dismantle them. But the dam has a gate, right? So you must open the gate and
decide on how much water should be running.

But most rivers are not held back because of the dams. In this country the average precipitation is only for 45 days in a year. The rain that falls for 45 days, you are supposed to hold it in the land and run it as rivers, slowly, over a period of time. This can only happen when there is substantial vegetation to hold this, and then let it go slowly through the year. But due to lack of vegetation, we are going through a cycle of flood and drought, which is happening because when it rains, the water flows away, and when it doesn’t rain, there is a drought. This is the pattern we wish to change.

*Rakesh Sinha: What is your take on this assertiveness of ‘Hindutva’?*

I’m not here to comment on political ideologies and such. But you must also understand, if you try to look at the situation today without the prism of history, then you would be making a grave mistake. There is still a generation of people who have faced the violence and trauma of Partition on both sides. Those who are on that side, for them the pain of being a Muslim, those who are on this side, for them the pain of being a Hindu, is not totally gone. You can’t just wipe it out like that. The parents who remember, they put that pain in their children. It is not a small event. And in 70 years, except for a few politically-motivated events, largely we have lived peacefully, adjusting with this and that. Here and there, flare-ups have happened, I am not saying (they haven’t). But you must give it to the people, in spite of such terrible memories — such terrible things happened to their parents or loved ones — inspite of all that, people have managed to live peacefully. Please support that, let healing happen. Let’s move towards a better nation rather than picking on the wound that is there. There is a wound, there is no denying it.

Even if your dog has a wound, you put a collar so he doesn’t scratch. Journalists have the collar or do you have claws to scratch? It’s up to you. I’ll suggest, put the collar, let things settle down, let people focus on improving their lives, improving the nation. There is not just one thing to be done in this country, there are a hundred things to be done in this country. Just travel anywhere in the world and see; there is too much to be done in this country. We are just thinking about how to drive, how to eat, how to spit, how to shit. In the making of a nation, all this is important. Instead of focusing on those things, we are continuously trying to scratch the old wound. Please don’t scratch the wound, because it is a very deep wound. Don’t touch
http://www.financialexpress.com/opi...j-gurus-for-advice-says-jaggi-vasudev/868127/


----------



## pothead

Offered without comment.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911868861208600576
When presstitutes are caught with pants down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1603137676415783


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1603137676415783



What about the lakhs of muslim kids in Madrassas?
Would they be learning science OR....?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

*Do you rule out a tie-up with the BJP?* 

* If my ideologies are not hindered and if it is only about administration, there can be (collaboration). Somewhere you have to think about the welfare of the state. I don't know if they find my ideologies comfortable. There is no untouchability in politics, if it is for the good of the people.* 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-acting-kamal-haasan/articleshow/60835923.cms


----------



## takeiteasy

So, RSS Swayamsevaks are no different to Islamists in their temperament. Look at what the terrorists born out of the ideologies of Mussolini, Hitler, Golwalkar, Savarkar etc are doing in Kerala. 





http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...n-accuses-kerala-yoga-centre-harassment-69019


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> So, RSS Swayamsevaks are no different to Islamists in their temperament. Look at what the terrorists born out of the ideologies of Mussolini, Hitler, Golwalkar, Savarkar etc are doing in Kerala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thenewsminute.com/articl...n-accuses-kerala-yoga-centre-harassment-69019



One more propaganda by the missionaries. keep trying loser!



takeiteasy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1603137676415783



There are 14,000 madrasas in Kerala. Shakhas dont teach religion. Madrasas do. But saying anything against Madrasa is communal, Right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

http://www.opindia.com/2017/09/the-...-how-the-hindu-is-consumed-by-agenda-peddling

For how long can The Hindu milk its glorious past? Also since past few months, many articles published on their website are more of personal attacks than substance. They really believe Pakistan's point of view has more weight while Indian statements were mere propaganda. Hating a political party is OK but hating India is not.


----------



## ashok321

*Bihar: 83% candidates fail to clear Teachers’ Eligibility Test*
India has no future with such.


----------



## takeiteasy

Manuvaadi RSS supports Brahmin and forward caste rule. We in Kerala knows it; Thanks to enlightenment from Communists who have spread awareness (study classes) about RSS terrorist group and how they create Hindutva terror everywhere they starts working in. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1605023962893821


----------



## IndoCarib

So cant blame UPA, but can blame Modi/BJP for economy decline ? Need better proof than this to call him frustrated ?

*'We can't blame UPA for declining economy, we had enough chance,' says Yashwant Sinha*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-says-yashwant-sinha/articleshow/60867086.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

IndoCarib said:


> So cant blame UPA, but can blame Modi/BJP for economy decline ? Need better proof than this to call him frustrated ?
> 
> *'We can't blame UPA for declining economy, we had enough chance,' says Yashwant Sinha*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-says-yashwant-sinha/articleshow/60867086.cms



His own son had a good response lol.

I do enjoy that BJP has opposition within its ranks though, it shows non-dynastic party credential. Let us debate all issues and let reality occur in the end.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nilgiri said:


> His own son had a good response lol.
> 
> I do enjoy that BJP has opposition within its ranks though, it shows non-dynastic party credential. Let us debate all issues and let reality occur in the end.


Ouch.. what happens to those arguments about BJP is one man party, fascist, dictatorial & lack of FOE within the party etc..etc? 
BTW..we are seriously lacking any credible opposition to the govt.. & this fellow job applicants within the party makes up for it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> So cant blame UPA, but can blame Modi/BJP for economy decline ? Need better proof than this to call him frustrated ?
> 
> *'We can't blame UPA for declining economy, we had enough chance,' says Yashwant Sinha*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-says-yashwant-sinha/articleshow/60867086.cms



Yes you really cant blame UPA considering the below high quality work they have done to our economy :

*Over 12 quarters of successive GDP decline, 24 quarters of rising inflation, a record Current Account Deficit of $400 billion, fiscal profligacy, declining capital formation, flight of foreign investors and scam-inspired plummeting of investor confidence, a banking system wrecked by years of politically-directed lending, a tenth of the jobs created by NDA 1, an economic model that created jobless growth, corrupt crony capitalism of the worst kind (written by Raghuram Rajan himself), a cash and high-denomination note dominant economy that was, in turn, inflating asset prices and a dysfunctional administration — this list can go on*

http://indianexpress.com/article/op...narendra-modi-i-too-need-to-speak-up-4866093/



Nilgiri said:


> His own son had a good response lol.
> 
> I do enjoy that BJP has opposition within its ranks though, it shows non-dynastic party credential. Let us debate all issues and let reality occur in the end.



Rajeev Chandrasekhar has given a even better response dude just check the above link . And I am really happy that the opposition is taking up some good issues like economy instead of their usual cow /Gaurakshaks /Intolerance/Dalit/Muslims crap such good and useful debates is what benefits the country in the long run along with making the ruling party not complacent with their work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/cover-story/inside-the-hate-modi-industry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913669954561441793

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kdpreddy

Indian GDP -
2012-2014 grew at 4%

Inflation-
2008 - 8.3%
2009 - 10.8%
2010 - 12.1%
2011 - 8.9%
2012 - 9.3%
2013 - 10.9%
in 2017 - 1.7%

Now, let the secular bullshitters can start the debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

911 said:


> http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/cover-story/inside-the-hate-modi-industry
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913669954561441793



One more important quote from him is

*"The leftist don't give a shit about freedom of speech they just don't want anyone to challenge them on the freedom of speech to build their own narrative "*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kdpreddy

noksss said:


> *"The leftist don't give a shit about freedom of speech they just don't want anyone to challenge them on the freedom of speech to build their own narrative "*



Aint that the brutal truth.

Left is master at being both the perpetrator and Victim of the crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

Look at their Ayudha Pooja items. Swords, Daggers, Revolvers etc etc. Really patriotic Virat Hindus they are!.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1607520752644142


----------



## Kdpreddy

takeiteasy said:


> Look at their Ayudha Pooja items. Swords, Daggers, Revolvers etc etc. Really patriotic Virat Hindus they are!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1607520752644142



I am sorry but why should respecting any tool be offensive?
Is there a context to your post?


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1607619159300968


----------



## Kdpreddy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914328053542666240
Never forgive. Never forget.
Reason why Congress will be demolished in Gujarat. These clowns think we have forgotten what these animals did. We remember and we will speak in the elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Kdpreddy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914328053542666240
> Never forgive. Never forget.
> Reason why Congress will be demolished in Gujarat. These clowns think we have forgotten what these animals did. We remember and we will speak in the elections.



Opinion Polls in Gujarat point to complete sweep for BJP again. #Sickularsadface

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kdpreddy

Nilgiri said:


> Opinion Polls in Gujarat point to complete sweep for BJP again. #Sickularsadface



The sickulars have not begun to understand the angst against them from Hindu community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kdpreddy

A heart stopping account of ground Zero of Bhopal Gas tragedy.
A lesson lest we forget why the dynasty need to go extinct.

This is heart wrenching account. Never forget, Never Forgive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914388834573586434

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Kdpreddy said:


> The sickulars have not begun to understand the angst against them from Hindu community.



*Three types of haters who hate cows and cow lovers*

Bypeelihaldi
Posted on September 30, 2017 

An instance of depravity of the left “liberal” cabal started to reveal itself to me on July 3rd 2017. It’s 29th September, and the mockery of my faith hasn’t stopped.

It was on 3rd July that I visited my hometown to participate in the _griha pravesh_ ceremony of our new home. With great enthusiasm, I clicked pictures of the ceremony and posted on Twitter. Weaved in a thread, I put up, what I thought was an informative part of the ceremony.

As a part of the ceremony, with great affection, Gaumata along with her calf were the first to enter the home followed by good books, pots of milk, curd, ghee, water, and then some clothes; in that order. While the rest of the puja was being done, in liberal parlance I “dared to post pictures of cows and calves”. And thus, the saga of love and hate, of praise and derision, of deliberate attempts to mock my faith, of vulgarity and bigotry commenced.

While a section of people, mostly the “Right Wing” so to speak, and _dharmics_ as I would call us, expressed their love and appreciation for the pictures, the left “liberal” cabal started trying to use those pictures to hurt. Strangely, this dose of hatred was conspicuously missing when I put pictures with my dog.

I write this article to express my disgust at the left “liberal” modus operandi and double standards.

There is something about cows that Islamists and left “liberals”, who are quite similar in their approach to the Hindu faith, hate. Cows are hated by Evangelists too and beef is fed upon conversion. There are obvious expansionist plans that call for such a strategy.

But why would an Indian, born and brought up in Indian culture mock me for posting pictures with my pet cows, was the obvious question that is puzzling. Specially, when it is these very people who preach the ethics of animal rights, religious tolerance and freedom of faith pretending them to be their original ideas.

A few samples:













For a moment, let us keep faith aside. If one looks at this episode purely from the lens of what the cabal preaches about animal rights, their hypocrisy is clear. They hold up posters during Diwali, urging Hindus to refrain from bursting crackers because animals get scared, and yet, the thought of a woman posting a picture with a cow, inspired ire.

I wonder then if their animal rights concerns are just tools with which they can hound the Hindu faith? I wonder if it is really the cow, or that my picture represented Hindu piety, that inspired their hate?

If one is born and brought up in Indian culture, however non-religious, atheist or non-conventional one is, there are very less chances that he or she has no love or respect for animals. Compassion and divinity in all things and beings comes naturally to Bharatiya folks. Birds, animals, reptiles all allowed to flourish. What is the cause then that some Indians despite having grown up drinking milk of the same cows show disgust even at the thought of others loving them?

Not just disgust, they up the attack a little and throw steak photos at those posing with their pets:







They may defend their disdain by saying “cow is just another animal that we mock”. I am sure that for them cow is NOT just another animal because I have never been recipient of their anger when I posted pictures with my other pets, especially my dog. My pictures with my cow particularly caused extreme pain and anguish to folks such as these and that pain makes them spit bile, steak pics, slaughter jokes and cow hate posts.

There can be three possible explanations to their actions:

*1.* They are expansionist radical Islamists or Evangelists who see the love that Hindus have for cows as resistance to their plan of shaming Hindus of their roots. The mere sight of pious Hindus taking pride in their culture and rituals is looked upon almost as an act of ‘insubordination’. And once the threat is perceived, they proceed to mock the Hindu faith and spread lies.







*2.* There are also namesake ‘atheists’ and ‘rationalists’ who, in their twisted crusade, are trying to help Hindus get “rid of shackles of seeing divinity in animals”. I say namesake because in my experience, these rationalists are anything but rational, and Atheists who are only meant to be devoid of faith in the existence of god, take it upon themselves to single out and project hate at the only religion that respects atheists are much as theists.

Their shenanigans are of course falling on deaf ears as Hindus continue to look for divinity in all beings, including the cow. Perhaps, this ‘crusade’ is because their campaign to deride the Hindu faith and strip Hindus of their rituals is not reaping results.









*3.* There were also some well-meaning folks ashamed of countable violence that happened due to cow vigilantes. And here is where I hold the motivated media responsible which ran an entire malign campaign against gau-rakshaks and completely ignored the violence perpetrated by cow smugglers.

They believe this one-sided skewed narrative and are completely clueless about smuggling rackets and related uncounted gau-rakshak deaths. They are forced to feel so ashamed that they mock cow pictures because:

(a) Narrative about Hindus being violent to protect their property, pets and friends makes them feel inferior, and

(b) they are ashamed of Gau bhakti because media outlets have shamed them of Hindu roots of cow protection. They have internalized the shame that almost every media outlet has peddled overtly and covertly.











I personally have no sympathy for any of these three varieties.

Radical Islamists and evangelists are contemptible in their hatred for an animal for their expansionism and hatred for the Hindu faith. The self-styled rationalists and atheists are forcing an ill-conceived philosophy on masses that would never work in long term. Faith in divinity of all beings is good for humanity as compared to no faith because latter will eventually lead to disrespect for everything. The third variety of cow haters only get my pity.

I can deal with the contempt that flew my way. But as a Hindu, I feel distraught at the amount of abuse the innocent animal has to endure. It is also painful, that it is not only these elements who have indulged in this debauchery, but also political parties that think of these elements as a vote bank.

I don’t expect the left “liberals” to worship or even grant basic dignity to Gaumata, but I wish they could at the least not poke fun at our emotions for our family including our pets. Family is the unit we cherish. Cow is like family to us. Even those who cant afford to really tend to the animal, show reverence because a cow only gives and helps them raise a healthy family.

Nothing positive really comes out of this blind hate. And considering Hindus have endured far worse, our faith is not about to be shaken. What it does, is expose the Left’s double standards and viciousness. Their utter disregard to the very values they pretend to espouse.

There are seven mothers any Hindu respects naturally, perhaps sub-consciously – _own mother, Guru mata, Brāhmaṇi, Queen, Gau mata, Nurse and mother Earth_. Love for cow isn’t something vulgar or bizarre. It’s basic _sanskaar_ to respect the ones who give us life, nurture us, give us life lessons, protect us, look after us, treat us when we are sick and provide us everything to sustain our lives. It’s a mark of respect to not defile when you can respectfully take from them what is only absolutely needed and nothing more. These values might be extremely complex for some, considering there is nothing sacred that they wouldn’t deride, but I sure hope this is read by these very elements with an open mind.

It’s common sense to be respectful to beings beneficial to us. That’s symbiosis. The whataboutery is needless. The position of cow as a revered being stands independent. And try as they may, our faith shall survive and there is nothing they can do about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kdpreddy

Soumitra said:


> *Three types of haters who hate cows and cow lovers*
> 
> Bypeelihaldi
> Posted on September 30, 2017
> 
> An instance of depravity of the left “liberal” cabal started to reveal itself to me on July 3rd 2017. It’s 29th September, and the mockery of my faith hasn’t stopped.
> 
> It was on 3rd July that I visited my hometown to participate in the _griha pravesh_ ceremony of our new home. With great enthusiasm, I clicked pictures of the ceremony and posted on Twitter. Weaved in a thread, I put up, what I thought was an informative part of the ceremony.
> 
> As a part of the ceremony, with great affection, Gaumata along with her calf were the first to enter the home followed by good books, pots of milk, curd, ghee, water, and then some clothes; in that order. While the rest of the puja was being done, in liberal parlance I “dared to post pictures of cows and calves”. And thus, the saga of love and hate, of praise and derision, of deliberate attempts to mock my faith, of vulgarity and bigotry commenced.
> 
> While a section of people, mostly the “Right Wing” so to speak, and _dharmics_ as I would call us, expressed their love and appreciation for the pictures, the left “liberal” cabal started trying to use those pictures to hurt. Strangely, this dose of hatred was conspicuously missing when I put pictures with my dog.
> 
> I write this article to express my disgust at the left “liberal” modus operandi and double standards.
> 
> There is something about cows that Islamists and left “liberals”, who are quite similar in their approach to the Hindu faith, hate. Cows are hated by Evangelists too and beef is fed upon conversion. There are obvious expansionist plans that call for such a strategy.
> 
> But why would an Indian, born and brought up in Indian culture mock me for posting pictures with my pet cows, was the obvious question that is puzzling. Specially, when it is these very people who preach the ethics of animal rights, religious tolerance and freedom of faith pretending them to be their original ideas.
> 
> A few samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a moment, let us keep faith aside. If one looks at this episode purely from the lens of what the cabal preaches about animal rights, their hypocrisy is clear. They hold up posters during Diwali, urging Hindus to refrain from bursting crackers because animals get scared, and yet, the thought of a woman posting a picture with a cow, inspired ire.
> 
> I wonder then if their animal rights concerns are just tools with which they can hound the Hindu faith? I wonder if it is really the cow, or that my picture represented Hindu piety, that inspired their hate?
> 
> If one is born and brought up in Indian culture, however non-religious, atheist or non-conventional one is, there are very less chances that he or she has no love or respect for animals. Compassion and divinity in all things and beings comes naturally to Bharatiya folks. Birds, animals, reptiles all allowed to flourish. What is the cause then that some Indians despite having grown up drinking milk of the same cows show disgust even at the thought of others loving them?
> 
> Not just disgust, they up the attack a little and throw steak photos at those posing with their pets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They may defend their disdain by saying “cow is just another animal that we mock”. I am sure that for them cow is NOT just another animal because I have never been recipient of their anger when I posted pictures with my other pets, especially my dog. My pictures with my cow particularly caused extreme pain and anguish to folks such as these and that pain makes them spit bile, steak pics, slaughter jokes and cow hate posts.
> 
> There can be three possible explanations to their actions:
> 
> *1.* They are expansionist radical Islamists or Evangelists who see the love that Hindus have for cows as resistance to their plan of shaming Hindus of their roots. The mere sight of pious Hindus taking pride in their culture and rituals is looked upon almost as an act of ‘insubordination’. And once the threat is perceived, they proceed to mock the Hindu faith and spread lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* There are also namesake ‘atheists’ and ‘rationalists’ who, in their twisted crusade, are trying to help Hindus get “rid of shackles of seeing divinity in animals”. I say namesake because in my experience, these rationalists are anything but rational, and Atheists who are only meant to be devoid of faith in the existence of god, take it upon themselves to single out and project hate at the only religion that respects atheists are much as theists.
> 
> Their shenanigans are of course falling on deaf ears as Hindus continue to look for divinity in all beings, including the cow. Perhaps, this ‘crusade’ is because their campaign to deride the Hindu faith and strip Hindus of their rituals is not reaping results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.* There were also some well-meaning folks ashamed of countable violence that happened due to cow vigilantes. And here is where I hold the motivated media responsible which ran an entire malign campaign against gau-rakshaks and completely ignored the violence perpetrated by cow smugglers.
> 
> They believe this one-sided skewed narrative and are completely clueless about smuggling rackets and related uncounted gau-rakshak deaths. They are forced to feel so ashamed that they mock cow pictures because:
> 
> (a) Narrative about Hindus being violent to protect their property, pets and friends makes them feel inferior, and
> 
> (b) they are ashamed of Gau bhakti because media outlets have shamed them of Hindu roots of cow protection. They have internalized the shame that almost every media outlet has peddled overtly and covertly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally have no sympathy for any of these three varieties.
> 
> Radical Islamists and evangelists are contemptible in their hatred for an animal for their expansionism and hatred for the Hindu faith. The self-styled rationalists and atheists are forcing an ill-conceived philosophy on masses that would never work in long term. Faith in divinity of all beings is good for humanity as compared to no faith because latter will eventually lead to disrespect for everything. The third variety of cow haters only get my pity.
> 
> I can deal with the contempt that flew my way. But as a Hindu, I feel distraught at the amount of abuse the innocent animal has to endure. It is also painful, that it is not only these elements who have indulged in this debauchery, but also political parties that think of these elements as a vote bank.
> 
> I don’t expect the left “liberals” to worship or even grant basic dignity to Gaumata, but I wish they could at the least not poke fun at our emotions for our family including our pets. Family is the unit we cherish. Cow is like family to us. Even those who cant afford to really tend to the animal, show reverence because a cow only gives and helps them raise a healthy family.
> 
> Nothing positive really comes out of this blind hate. And considering Hindus have endured far worse, our faith is not about to be shaken. What it does, is expose the Left’s double standards and viciousness. Their utter disregard to the very values they pretend to espouse.
> 
> There are seven mothers any Hindu respects naturally, perhaps sub-consciously – _own mother, Guru mata, Brāhmaṇi, Queen, Gau mata, Nurse and mother Earth_. Love for cow isn’t something vulgar or bizarre. It’s basic _sanskaar_ to respect the ones who give us life, nurture us, give us life lessons, protect us, look after us, treat us when we are sick and provide us everything to sustain our lives. It’s a mark of respect to not defile when you can respectfully take from them what is only absolutely needed and nothing more. These values might be extremely complex for some, considering there is nothing sacred that they wouldn’t deride, but I sure hope this is read by these very elements with an open mind.
> 
> It’s common sense to be respectful to beings beneficial to us. That’s symbiosis. The whataboutery is needless. The position of cow as a revered being stands independent. And try as they may, our faith shall survive and there is nothing they can do about it.



Imagine if was Hindus demeaning "THEIR" religion or religious beliefs.
These same people would crawl on their bottoms to US and UN and complain about Hindutva terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914847499755569152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

How deliberately BBC separates Hindu and Dalit
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-41466291

The fact that there are 1.3 billion people living in India, there will always be some murderers, rapists, criminals even 1000 years later. But projecting whole country for few isolated cases? We will never be able to counter this propaganda, it didn't happen in past 70 years, it will not happen in 100 years. Because there is no such thing as Indian intelligentsia, instead we have groups, we have hostility between the so called elites, the government and the press. And except few, most of our political parties are like corrupt factions who want to rule the country or its parts, not serve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MagicMarker

911 said:


> How deliberately BBC separates Hindu and Dalit
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-41466291
> 
> The fact that there are 1.3 billion people living in India, there will always be some murderers, rapists, criminals even 1000 years later. But projecting whole country for few isolated cases? We will never be able to counter this propaganda, it didn't happen in past 70 years, it will not happen in 100 years. Because there is no such thing as Indian intelligentsia, instead we have groups, we have hostility between the so called elites, the government and the press. And except few, most of our political parties are like corrupt factions who want to rule the country or its parts, not serve.



I am thankful that after so many years, Indians are finally starting to see this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

MagicMarker said:


> I am thankful that after so many years, Indians are finally starting to see this


We will die, new generations will come, the propaganda will continue. Indian civilization traditionally lacks when it comes to passing on information to the next generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MagicMarker

911 said:


> We will die, new generations will come, the propaganda will continue. Indian civilization traditionally lacks when it comes to passing on information to the next generation.



India also has a rich tradition and culture of passing down racial memory. From the Vedas to the emergency. Indian civilization has no comparable civilization in that respect. Pretty much every other civilization has been wiped out by islam, christianity or communism. 

Hinduism is the ONLY one that has prevailed from the beginning of time. We are the immortals.


----------



## noksss

911 said:


> How deliberately BBC separates Hindu and Dalit
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-41466291
> 
> The fact that there are 1.3 billion people living in India, there will always be some murderers, rapists, criminals even 1000 years later. But projecting whole country for few isolated cases? We will never be able to counter this propaganda, it didn't happen in past 70 years, it will not happen in 100 years. Because there is no such thing as Indian intelligentsia, instead we have groups, we have hostility between the so called elites, the government and the press. And except few, most of our political parties are like corrupt factions who want to rule the country or its parts, not serve.



Why blame BBC when our won Hindu newspaper ran a news saying there is molestation during the Mumbai stampede which turned to be false as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

noksss said:


> Why blame BBC when our won Hindu newspaper ran a news saying there is molestation during the Mumbai stampede which turned to be false as usual


Yes and that exactly what constant bombardment of articles demeaning Indian males does. There is a pattern, if you carefully notice smaller details such as in Photography or Documentary making, specially of rural India, we have been customized to see our own people through western point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

I think the first one is the best.
Got me...Hilarious


----------



## thesolar65

B. Jeyamohan is one of the most influential contemporary, Tamil and Malayalam writers and literary critic from Nagercoil
This is the translation of the article:
"Intolerance"
I learnt the meaning of “Power” when I visited Delhi in 1994 to receive my Sanskriti Samman award and stayed for two days in India International Centre. I did have some familiarities with Information and culture ministries. However, IIC is the place where “Power” is served on a gold plate.

IIC is located in a peaceful and luxurious bungalow with lawns, high class food and drinks, quietly moving waiters, the butter English spoken without the upper lip moving, lipsticked women gracefully adjusting their hair, the elegant welcome given to the inner circle members with signs and hugs without making any noise!

I have stayed in many star hotels later. But I have never seen anywhere the luxury and comfort of IIC.

IIC was established and funded by the Indian government as an independent body to promote arts and free thinking. If my memory serves me right, Dr. Karan Singh was also its head. I saw him in that evening.

I saw every intellectual that I had known through my reading of English language magazines. U R Ananthamurthy was staying there for almost four years almost as a permanent fixture. Girish Karnad was staying for a few days. Writers, journalists and thinkers such as Pritish Nandi, Makarant Parajpe, Shobha De were seen everywhere in the Centre.

It was true that I was overwhelmed that day. Arunmozhi (my wife) ran to Girish Karnad on spotting him and was thrilled to introduce herself to him. I was told that Nayantara Sehgal used to come there on daily basis to have a drink. I saw her that day too. I realized that the two other individuals who were given the award along with me, Rajdeep Sardesai and Anamika Haksar were regulars there.

They wear rough Kolkata kurtas and Kolhapuri chappals. Wear small glasses. Women in pure white hair and khadi saris. One of them, they said, was Kapila Vatsyayan. They said, Pupul Jayakar will also come. Wherever you turn, there were literary talks and art discussions.

That pomp kind of unnerved me. The ultra high intellectualism seen there somewhat alienated me. Venkat Swaminathan, who saw me the next day, immediately recognised my sense of discomfort. He said, "Hey, three fourth of this crowd is just a perfect horde of crows (the Tamil equivalent of psychophants). The snobs that make their living are draw their power by licking the boots of power centres. Most of them are mere power brokers. At best you may find one or two artists who you will really respect. And they can't bear this atmosphere for too long and will just run away.

But these are the people who decide what is culture for this country. They can talk about every thing in the world for one hour in colourful English with the right number of jargons. But on the 61st minute, the colour will start fading. Actually they don't know any thing in the real sense. Almost all are like the little boxes we find in attics which held hing a long time back", said Venkat Swaminathan.

Everyone will have four or five trusts in the name of Service Organizations or Cultural Organizations. They will be flying from one conference to the other. Once given accommodation in a government bungalow, they can never be removed from there. In Delhi alone this crowd has illegally occupied about 5,000 bungalows. There is another Power Centre similar to this in Delhi which is called the JNU. It is the same story there too.

Can't the government get rid of them?", I asked. He said, "normally governments do not think in that line. Because this crowd has stuck itself from the time of Nehru. They support each other. Even if some IAS officials try, they will fall at the right feet and escape".

"There is one more thing added to it" said Venkat Swaminathan. "Not only were these people just parasites, they also derive great power by showing themselves as progressive leftists. Did you notice it?". I said "Yes" with an amazement.

They are known throughout the world through the numerous seminars they attend. They are highly networked. Journalists around the world seek their opinion on whatever happens in India. They are the people who gave a leftist mask to the Congress Government. If you look at it that way, the amount spent on them is quite low”, he said. They are the trolls sitting on the head of India and nobody can do anything to them. They decide what is art or culture or thought of India.

I have often been to IIC with my Malayalam journalist friends. For them, this is the place to pick rumours and convert them in to news. They know there are no secrets as the day wears out and the spirits rise higher and higher in the head.

But I can only pity those people who engage in to political debates based on the supposedly rare gems of wisdoms dished out by these “intellectuals” through the middle pages of English newspapers. These intellectuals never actually know the real politics. They just shout on the basis of the superfluous knowledge and stand points, with the prime space enable by the network. That’s all.

Long time back when I wrote about this Circle, I had mentioned that Barkha Dutt is none but a power broker, my own friends fought with me for degrading a “progressive fighter”. Fortunately for me, within a few days, the brokering she did with Tata leaked out through the Nira Radia tapes. (Incidentally, what happened to that case, does any body know?). But even those stark revelations could not bring down Barkha Dutt from her exalted pedestal even for a month. That is the kind of power they have.

But now, for the first time in the history of independent India someone has dared to touch this power circle. Warnings were circulated at the lower level for the last about 6 months. Last week the Culture Ministry decided to send a notice to them. This, perhaps, is the reason for these intellectuals to suddenly flare up against “intolerance”.

For example, painter Jatin Das, father of actress Nandita Das is occupying a large government bungalow at one of the premium locations in Delhi free of cost for many years. Government has sent an eviction notice to him. This is the real reason for Nandita Das strongly speaking about intolerance in television channels and writing in English newspapers (all diligently carried by the network).

Even for a man as strong Modi, I think he has touched a wrong nerve. These elements are too powerful. They can destroy India through the media worldwide. They can create a picture that rivers of blood are flowing in India. They can make businessmen around the world to halt. They can wreck the tourism industry. The truth is there is no other power centre like this in India. Tolerating them is unavoidable for India. And Modi’s intolerance of them is extremely dangerous – not only for him but for the country itself. "

@ranjeet @Levina @SrNair 
@Joe Shearer  Got this from my WhatsApp group

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

thesolar65 said:


> B. Jeyamohan is one of the most influential contemporary, Tamil and Malayalam writers and literary critic from Nagercoil
> This is the translation of the article:
> "Intolerance"
> I learnt the meaning of “Power” when I visited Delhi in 1994 to receive my Sanskriti Samman award and stayed for two days in India International Centre. I did have some familiarities with Information and culture ministries. However, IIC is the place where “Power” is served on a gold plate.
> 
> IIC is located in a peaceful and luxurious bungalow with lawns, high class food and drinks, quietly moving waiters, the butter English spoken without the upper lip moving, lipsticked women gracefully adjusting their hair, the elegant welcome given to the inner circle members with signs and hugs without making any noise!
> 
> I have stayed in many star hotels later. But I have never seen anywhere the luxury and comfort of IIC.
> 
> IIC was established and funded by the Indian government as an independent body to promote arts and free thinking. If my memory serves me right, Dr. Karan Singh was also its head. I saw him in that evening.
> 
> I saw every intellectual that I had known through my reading of English language magazines. U R Ananthamurthy was staying there for almost four years almost as a permanent fixture. Girish Karnad was staying for a few days. Writers, journalists and thinkers such as Pritish Nandi, Makarant Parajpe, Shobha De were seen everywhere in the Centre.
> 
> It was true that I was overwhelmed that day. Arunmozhi (my wife) ran to Girish Karnad on spotting him and was thrilled to introduce herself to him. I was told that Nayantara Sehgal used to come there on daily basis to have a drink. I saw her that day too. I realized that the two other individuals who were given the award along with me, Rajdeep Sardesai and Anamika Haksar were regulars there.
> 
> They wear rough Kolkata kurtas and Kolhapuri chappals. Wear small glasses. Women in pure white hair and khadi saris. One of them, they said, was Kapila Vatsyayan. They said, Pupul Jayakar will also come. Wherever you turn, there were literary talks and art discussions.
> 
> That pomp kind of unnerved me. The ultra high intellectualism seen there somewhat alienated me. Venkat Swaminathan, who saw me the next day, immediately recognised my sense of discomfort. He said, "Hey, three fourth of this crowd is just a perfect horde of crows (the Tamil equivalent of psychophants). The snobs that make their living are draw their power by licking the boots of power centres. Most of them are mere power brokers. At best you may find one or two artists who you will really respect. And they can't bear this atmosphere for too long and will just run away.
> 
> But these are the people who decide what is culture for this country. They can talk about every thing in the world for one hour in colourful English with the right number of jargons. But on the 61st minute, the colour will start fading. Actually they don't know any thing in the real sense. Almost all are like the little boxes we find in attics which held hing a long time back", said Venkat Swaminathan.
> 
> Everyone will have four or five trusts in the name of Service Organizations or Cultural Organizations. They will be flying from one conference to the other. Once given accommodation in a government bungalow, they can never be removed from there. In Delhi alone this crowd has illegally occupied about 5,000 bungalows. There is another Power Centre similar to this in Delhi which is called the JNU. It is the same story there too.
> 
> Can't the government get rid of them?", I asked. He said, "normally governments do not think in that line. Because this crowd has stuck itself from the time of Nehru. They support each other. Even if some IAS officials try, they will fall at the right feet and escape".
> 
> "There is one more thing added to it" said Venkat Swaminathan. "Not only were these people just parasites, they also derive great power by showing themselves as progressive leftists. Did you notice it?". I said "Yes" with an amazement.
> 
> They are known throughout the world through the numerous seminars they attend. They are highly networked. Journalists around the world seek their opinion on whatever happens in India. They are the people who gave a leftist mask to the Congress Government. If you look at it that way, the amount spent on them is quite low”, he said. They are the trolls sitting on the head of India and nobody can do anything to them. They decide what is art or culture or thought of India.
> 
> I have often been to IIC with my Malayalam journalist friends. For them, this is the place to pick rumours and convert them in to news. They know there are no secrets as the day wears out and the spirits rise higher and higher in the head.
> 
> But I can only pity those people who engage in to political debates based on the supposedly rare gems of wisdoms dished out by these “intellectuals” through the middle pages of English newspapers. These intellectuals never actually know the real politics. They just shout on the basis of the superfluous knowledge and stand points, with the prime space enable by the network. That’s all.
> 
> Long time back when I wrote about this Circle, I had mentioned that Barkha Dutt is none but a power broker, my own friends fought with me for degrading a “progressive fighter”. Fortunately for me, within a few days, the brokering she did with Tata leaked out through the Nira Radia tapes. (Incidentally, what happened to that case, does any body know?). But even those stark revelations could not bring down Barkha Dutt from her exalted pedestal even for a month. That is the kind of power they have.
> 
> But now, for the first time in the history of independent India someone has dared to touch this power circle. Warnings were circulated at the lower level for the last about 6 months. Last week the Culture Ministry decided to send a notice to them. This, perhaps, is the reason for these intellectuals to suddenly flare up against “intolerance”.
> 
> For example, painter Jatin Das, father of actress Nandita Das is occupying a large government bungalow at one of the premium locations in Delhi free of cost for many years. Government has sent an eviction notice to him. This is the real reason for Nandita Das strongly speaking about intolerance in television channels and writing in English newspapers (all diligently carried by the network).
> 
> Even for a man as strong Modi, I think he has touched a wrong nerve. These elements are too powerful. They can destroy India through the media worldwide. They can create a picture that rivers of blood are flowing in India. They can make businessmen around the world to halt. They can wreck the tourism industry. The truth is there is no other power centre like this in India. Tolerating them is unavoidable for India. And Modi’s intolerance of them is extremely dangerous – not only for him but for the country itself. "
> 
> @ranjeet @Levina @SrNair
> @Joe Shearer  Got this from my WhatsApp group



Such a convenient explanation! The left in India is merely a crowd of social parasites seeking to exert influence far above their competence or their roles in daily life.

The best part is that this is quite true of a number. What is a tragedy is that confused people (like you) then go on to think that EVERYONE is smeared with tar from the same brush. As this amazed account actually points out, there is a hard-core of worthy and sensitive people, around whom these others rotate, but to those unable to discover which are borrowed feathers and which are genuinely Jim Crow, to mangle a couple of similes in a couple of languages, they all seem the same.

That is why the hyena pack goes after the intellectual segment; they are not seen as intellectual, but as just other members of the beehive.

Unfortunately, this writer happened to get into the Pupul Jayakar circuit (you, of course, reading a south Indian's account, are knowledgeable enough to know her role, apart from selecting saris for Indira Gandhi), and drew his conclusions about that circuit. What he apparently doesn't know, or didn't know, was that there are a number of circuits like this, and he has apparently not been exposed to them. The Sanghis have their own; equally starched khaddar, intermingled in the same proportions with polyester as this crowd, but speaking, rather than their 'butler' English (the narration says 'butter' English, which you should correct to protect the reputation of the - shall we call him a whistle-blower?), an arch kind of Hindi, spoken with as great an effect in quelling pretensions of equality as the previously mentioned 'butler' English. Actually it is spoken with greater accuracy and verve than the 'butler' English; that, as its name hints, is an acquired patois of the serving classes in British households, as far removed from the masters' English as was Babu English, another patois.

Back to the point: if you have frequented Delhi social circles, you will very soon learn which circles suit you, and empower you, and gravitate to them, and they to you. It is not just about pretentious Indians creating a space for themselves disproportionately bigger than their deserts, it is about pretentious Indians creating many spaces and creating much larger landscapes to dominate. Another circuit, that our dazzled little country mouse might not have encountered in his brief stay, is the cricket administration circuit. Traditionally a method by which fairly large sums of money were parcelled and passed around, where cricketing careers were made and broken over a Whisky Sour, and power was exercised in precisely the same manner that has been described, but in an entirely different context. There are several more; the retired military circuit, poisonous as hell, that is contaminated by greasy, sleek creatures with small beady eyes looking for a breakthrough and an entree into offices that might benefit them.

Thank you for presenting this very amusing note, but I am not sure that you know about the whole territory. The author clearly didn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Joe Shearer said:


> Such a convenient explanation! The left in India is merely a crowd of social parasites seeking to exert far above their competence or their roles in daily life.
> 
> The best part is that this is quite true of a number. What is a tragedy is that confused people (like you) then go on to think that EVERYONE is smeared with tar from the same brush. As this amazed account actually points out, there is a hard-core of worthy and sensitive people, around whom these others rotate, but to those unable to discover which are borrowed feathers and which are genuinely Jim Crow, to mangle a couple of similes in a couple of languages, they all seem the same.
> 
> That is why the hyena pack goes after the intellectual segment; they are not seen as intellectual, but as just other members of the beehive.
> 
> Unfortunately, this writer happened to get into the Pupul Jayakar circuit (you, of course, reading a south Indian's account, are knowledgeable enough to know her role, apart from selecting saris for Indira Gandhi), and drew his conclusions about that circuit. What he apparently doesn't know, or didn't know, was that there are a number of circuits like this, and he has apparently not been exposed to them. The Sanghis have their own; equally starched khaddar, intermingled in the same proportions with polyester as this crowd, but speaking, rather than their 'butler' English (the narration says 'butter' English, which you should correct to protect the reputation of the - shall we call him a whistle-blower?), an arch kind of Hindi, spoken with as great an effect in quelling pretensions of equality as the previously mentioned 'butler' English. Actually it is spoken with greater accuracy and verve than the 'butler' English; that, as its name hints, is an acquired patois of the serving classes in British households, as far removed from the masters' English as was Babu English, another patois.
> 
> Back to the point: if you have frequented Delhi social circles, you will very soon learn which circles suit you, and empower you, and gravitate to them, and they to you. It is not just about pretentious Indians creating a space for themselves disproportionately bigger than their deserts, it is about pretentious Indians creating many spaces and creating much larger landscapes to dominate. Another circuit, that our dazzled little country mouse might not have encountered in his brief stay, is the cricket administration circuit. Traditionally a method by which fairly large sums of money were parcelled and passed around, where cricketing careers were made and broken over a Whisky Sour, and power was exercised in precisely the same manner that has been described, but in an entirely different context. There are several more; the retired military circuit, poisonous as hell, that is contaminated by greasy, sleek creatures with small beady eyes looking for a breakthrough and an entree into offices that might benefit them.
> 
> Thank you for presenting this very amusing note, but I am not sure that you know about the whole territory. The author clearly didn't.



The army beadies are accurate to a T.

The sirring and maming with vacuous wide plastered smiles and bent waists arms straight down along the sides thumbs pointing down along trouser seams gets on my tattas.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Joe Shearer

padamchen said:


> The army beadies are accurate to a T.
> 
> The sirring and maming with vacuous wide plastered smiles and bent waists arms straight down along the sides thumbs pointing down along trouser seams gets on my tattas.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Precisely.

So you've been there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Joe Shearer said:


> Precisely.
> 
> So you've been there.



I'll be honest.

My wife (then girlfriend) and I realised pretty early in our courtship, while still in college, that a career in the army would have been fractious for both the army and me.

Pity.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

padamchen said:


> I'll be honest.
> 
> My wife (then girlfriend) and I realised pretty early in our courtship, while still in college, that a career in the army would have been fractious for both the army and me.
> 
> Pity.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



I'm afraid I never faced a voluntary choice. There was no question of not following in my uncle's footsteps and becoming an aviator at sea, with no regard to my notable deficient motor skills, that would have shut the door on such a career with a resounding clang. So when I was found at the school medicals before the SSB to have mild myopia, that put paid to things in a definitive kind of way. 

Since that shattering day, I've drifted along as a civilian, never quite convinced about what I was doing even during my shadow-land stints.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Joe Shearer said:


> I'm afraid I never faced a voluntary choice. There was no question of not following in my uncle's footsteps and becoming an aviator at sea, with no regard to my notable deficient motor skills, that would have shut the door on such a career with a resounding clang. So when I was found at the school medicals before the SSB to have mild myopia, that put paid to things in a definitive kind of way.
> 
> Since that shattering day, I've drifted along as a civilian, never quite convinced about what I was doing even during my shadow-land stints.



Joe we all serve.

In any way we can.

What's important is that we live here, and sweat and bleed here.

And we've both done our bit for India. We can say that with pride, and a clean heart.

Incidentally, my "choice" was not all that voluntary either. More when we meet, and imbibe.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## thesolar65

Joe Shearer said:


> Such a convenient explanation! The left in India is merely a crowd of social parasites seeking to exert influence far above their competence or their roles in daily life.
> 
> The best part is that this is quite true of a number. What is a tragedy is that confused people (like you) then go on to think that EVERYONE is smeared with tar from the same brush. As this amazed account actually points out, there is a hard-core of worthy and sensitive people, around whom these others rotate, but to those unable to discover which are borrowed feathers and which are genuinely Jim Crow, to mangle a couple of similes in a couple of languages, they all seem the same.
> 
> That is why the hyena pack goes after the intellectual segment; they are not seen as intellectual, but as just other members of the beehive.
> 
> Unfortunately, this writer happened to get into the Pupul Jayakar circuit (you, of course, reading a south Indian's account, are knowledgeable enough to know her role, apart from selecting saris for Indira Gandhi), and drew his conclusions about that circuit. What he apparently doesn't know, or didn't know, was that there are a number of circuits like this, and he has apparently not been exposed to them. The Sanghis have their own; equally starched khaddar, intermingled in the same proportions with polyester as this crowd, but speaking, rather than their 'butler' English (the narration says 'butter' English, which you should correct to protect the reputation of the - shall we call him a whistle-blower?), an arch kind of Hindi, spoken with as great an effect in quelling pretensions of equality as the previously mentioned 'butler' English. Actually it is spoken with greater accuracy and verve than the 'butler' English; that, as its name hints, is an acquired patois of the serving classes in British households, as far removed from the masters' English as was Babu English, another patois.
> 
> Back to the point: if you have frequented Delhi social circles, you will very soon learn which circles suit you, and empower you, and gravitate to them, and they to you. It is not just about pretentious Indians creating a space for themselves disproportionately bigger than their deserts, it is about pretentious Indians creating many spaces and creating much larger landscapes to dominate. Another circuit, that our dazzled little country mouse might not have encountered in his brief stay, is the cricket administration circuit. Traditionally a method by which fairly large sums of money were parcelled and passed around, where cricketing careers were made and broken over a Whisky Sour, and power was exercised in precisely the same manner that has been described, but in an entirely different context. There are several more; the retired military circuit, poisonous as hell, that is contaminated by greasy, sleek creatures with small beady eyes looking for a breakthrough and an entree into offices that might benefit them.
> 
> Thank you for presenting this very amusing note, but I am not sure that you know about the whole territory. The author clearly didn't.



I shall just throw this to the chap who posted in our group and see his reply and then get back to you. Actually I don't have the luxury of thinking and then reply.

And about spelling, fact is when you sit inside car waiting for son's tuition to end and just when you click on the reply button, the son comes and knocks on the door....you just shut all down and start the car. 

Frankly, I just copy paste articles and just some reply on WhatsApp and twitter. I am just amazed as to how you and many get time to write and reply to everyone on each topic? You are on this forum or in others? 

Even during this small reply to you I get disturbed by phone calls on various problems from my business. So no way to think before posting.


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

thesolar65 said:


> I shall just throw this to the chap who posted in our group and see his reply and then get back to you. Actually I don't have the luxury of thinking and then reply.
> 
> And about spelling, fact is when you sit inside car waiting for son's tuition to end and just when you click on the reply button, the son comes and knocks on the door....you just shut all down and start the car.
> 
> Frankly, I just copy paste articles and just some reply on WhatsApp and twitter. I am just amazed as to how you and many get time to write and reply to everyone on each topic? You are on this forum or in others?
> 
> Even during this small reply to you I get disturbed by phone calls on various problems from my business. So no way to think before posting.



Some two years ago, someone on PDF asked me how many fora I belong to. I actually counted; at that time, it was 17. Now it's three or four, AFAIK. Strangely, people (both Indians and Pakistani) hate me only on this forum.

I wasn't criticising your spelling, just using the phrase to make a point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Joe Shearer said:


> Some two years ago, someone on PDF asked me how many fora I belong to. I actually counted; at that time, it was 17. Now it's three or four, AFAIK. Strangely, people (both Indians and Pakistani) hate me only on this forum.
> 
> I wasn't criticising your spelling, just using the phrase to make a point.



there are people like me who like you and feel grear to read you.

people dislike everyone and everything which is diffrent from their set of rule. 


but eventually only those diffrent ones matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


>




You know the worst thing about this?
The Hindu would not have apologised if not the for the Sanghis exposing them.
This low life news peddler has done the damage. They have destroyed a good Samaritan out to help people risking his own life. 

And I see certain quarters have not commented on these repeated, targeted media distortions. More importantly these same quarters would not begin to comment the Sanghis who exposed the filth in the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

In case we have forgotten, The liberal's Sanghification of erstwhile secular Nitish, is now in full swing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914891892449533958


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> In case we have forgotten, The liberal's Sanghification of erstwhile secular Nitish, is now in full swing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914891892449533958



The pic seems to prove that going to a temple = Sanghification

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> The pic seems to prove that going to a temple = Sanghification



The so called media has gone so low that these kinds of pics + news are not surprising anymore.
Hindu was one of my fav news papers growing up. I can't believe the filth it has become now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> The so called media has gone so low that these kinds of pics + news are not surprising anymore.
> Hindu was one of my fav news papers growing up. I can't believe the filth it has become now.


The Hindu was always a leftist rag. And less said about NDTV the better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Arun *Sour*ie once again

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/not...urie-to-ndtv-1758161?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## padamchen

You sanghis better start toning it down and building bridges.

Your time is nigh.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> You sanghis better start toning it down and building bridges.
> 
> Your time is nigh.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Ok Sir.
On the other hand the haters of Hindus can ratchet it up a few notches, there will be no consequences from us 

For Dushera we Hindus were all thrilled at the insults towards Durga maa.
Next up is Diwali, surprise us please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Ok Sir.
> On the other hand the haters of Hindus can ratchet it up a few notches, there will be no consequences from us
> 
> For Dushera we Hindus were all thrilled at the insults towards Durga maa.
> Next up is Diwali, surprise us please.



I cannot speak for the haters, but I personally respect Hinduism and its culture and rich history a lot. It is my land, it is my culture, it is my civilization, and these are my people.

We practice a lot of Hindu traditions among the Parsis. For example on Dassera religiously all cars and bikes and cycles will be washed and put out in the sun, sparkling, and the lady of the house with her kids (and maids helping) will do Pooja to all the vehicles and put flowers and haldi and red tikas and rice and break a coconut and eggs (which our dogs gulp down excitedly minutes later). All of it in silver "ses" with the customary rose water sprinkler and cone and small little vessels and the customary jasmine and rose haar and divo.











Sanghis, however, are Hindu-ized mirror images of ideological streams that do not belong to or come from this land.

Yes, I concede they might be reactionary to the same.

But then you would need to concede that oftentimes one unknowingly becomes what one hates the most.

You should not feel bad if a fellow Indian points it out to you.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Levina

thesolar65 said:


> Even for a man as strong Modi, I think he has touched a wrong nerve. These elements are too powerful. They can destroy India through the media worldwide. They can create a picture that rivers of blood are flowing in India.


I hate this frustration which comes out of my state of helplessness. I wish i could do something about it. 
Something about those pests!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Sanghis, however, are Hindu-ized mirror images of ideological streams that do not belong to or come from this land.
> 
> Yes, I concede they might be reactionary to the same.
> 
> But then you would need to concede that oftentimes one unknowingly becomes what one hates the most.
> 
> You should not feel bad if a fellow Indian points it out to you.



I can understand the concept of becoming like the enemy while fighting the enemy.

At least you have acknowledged that Hindus are much better than the people who are waging war against us.

I did bit of research just for fun.
Every time there is a Hindu festival, the so called Intellectuals or rationalists, always took pot shots in one or other manner, be it on the festival or the god the festival is supposed to honour.
just as a comparison, I searched if they felt the same way about other religious festivals and the results were spectacular

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

"All have to live! Against jihadi-red terror" 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...it-shah-to-kerala-cm/articleshow/60931451.cms


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> I can understand the concept of becoming like the enemy while fighting the enemy.
> 
> At least you have acknowledged that Hindus are much better than the people who are waging war against us.
> 
> I did bit of research just for fun.
> Every time there is a Hindu festival, the so called Intellectuals or rationalists, always took pot shots in one or other manner, be it on the festival or the god the festival is supposed to honour.
> just as a comparison, I searched if they felt the same way about other religious festivals and the results were spectacular



Man who makes fun of you guys?

Only Hindus do.

Do you think a Parsi or a Muslim or a Sikh or a Christian will have the guts to do the same?

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Man who makes fun of you guys?
> 
> Only Hindus do.
> 
> Do you think a Parsi or a Muslim or a Sikh or a Christian will have the guts to do the same?
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Couldn't agree with you more!
At least they pretend to be Hindu and keep Hindu names to fool people. When asked why they are abusing Hindus, these vermin will turn around and say we are Hindus....such malice!


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Couldn't agree with you more!
> At least they pretend to be Hindu and keep Hindu names to fool people. When asked why they are abusing Hindus, these vermin will turn around and say we are Hindus....such malice!



Yet you are attacking and victimising Muslims and Christians.

And historically, Sikhs and Buddhists and Jains.

I'm not suggesting attack each other.

I'm asking why others?

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Yet you are attacking and victimising Muslims and Christians.
> 
> And historically, Sikhs and Buddhists and Jains.
> 
> I'm not suggesting attack each other.
> 
> I'm asking why others?
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Where Did I attack the groups you have mentioned?
I am sure you can quote the posts made by me to back up the claim, right?

I have repeatedly mentioned I only attack the vermin in Hindus who are back stabbing us. I am not interested in Muslims or Christians etc. 
It's stupid to point fingers at others when you are being backstabbed by our own.


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Where Did I attack the groups you have mentioned?
> I am sure you can quote the posts made by me to back up the claim, right?
> 
> I have repeatedly mentioned I only attack the vermin in Hindus who are back stabbing us. I am not interested in Muslims or Christians etc.
> It's stupid to point fingers at others when you are being backstabbed by our own.



By you I do not mean "you" personally man ...

So Muslims and Sikhs and Parsis are not your own?

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Man who makes fun of you guys?
> 
> Only Hindus do.
> 
> Do you think a Parsi or a Muslim or a Sikh or a Christian will have the guts to do the same?
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Those people are Hindus in Name but they dont follow hinduism. They call themselves "Liberals", "Rationalists", "Intellectuals" etc etc

NDTV has already started its attack diwali coverage today. Other "liberals" will follow

The thing I dont undersatnd is that they do these things, attack the faith of Millions of People and then wonder why People are giving vote to BJP


----------



## Soumitra

*We Accept Growth Rate Declined, But We Will Reverse it: PM Modi*

Prime Minister Narendra Modi, who has maintained a stony silence in light of criticism of the economy from the Opposition, as well as RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat, addressed the nation on Wednesday evening to give a point-by-point rebuttal.

Conceding that GDP growth had dipped in the April-June quarter, the PM said his government is working on reversing it.

Hitting out at critics of the government and the previous UPA regime, Modi said:

Dip in economic growth in one quarter has boosted pessimists. There are some people who sleep well only after they spread a feeling of pessimism all around. We need to recognise such people... This is not the first time growth has dipped to 5.7 percent in any quarter. GDP growth dipped to 5.7 percent, or below eight times during the UPA regime, when nation was faced with high inflation, CAD and fiscal deficit.
Clarifying that the situation is better under his government, Modi said:

Double digit inflation has come down to less than 3 percent, CAD brought down to 2.5 percent, and fiscal deficit has been reduced to 3.5 percent... The fundamentals of Indian economy are strong and the reform process will continue keeping financial stability in mind.
Speaking of ironing out creases in the new Goods and Services Tax, Modi said he has asked the GST council to review bottlenecks and technological hindrances in the new tax regime. He also added that after demonetisation, the cash to GDP ratio has come down to 9 percent. Prior to note ban it was 12 percent, he said.

The Modi government has been receiving criticism from several quarters for its bold economic policies like demonetisation and the new Goods and Services Tax regime.

In a column published in _The Indian Express_, former finance minister Yashwant Sinha wrote that he would be “failing his national duty” if he didn’t speak of the “mess” made of the economy by incumbent Finance Minister Arun Jaitley.

RSS chief Mohan Bhagwat too cautioned the government on the economy. In his annual Dussehra speech, while Bhagwat praised demonetisation and GST, he also raised concerns about how these policies were implemented, and their impact on the economy.


----------



## Soumitra

All Modi detractors please read this thread to see the work being done by the govt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915578799319691264


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> By you I do not mean "you" personally man ...
> 
> So Muslims and Sikhs and Parsis are not your own?
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Shias, Ahmedias, Sikhs, Parsis, Jains, Athiests, Aorastrians and Buddhists are my brothers and sisters.



Soumitra said:


> The thing I dont undersatnd is that they do these things, attack the faith of Millions of People and then wonder why People are giving vote to BJP



This is the fact.
They can't insult us and wonder why we are gravitating to BJP.
These people insult us every second with impunity and not one party except BJP speaks up. As a Hindu what is my choice then?


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Shias, Ahmedias, Sikhs, Parsis, Jains, Athiests, Aorastrians and Buddhists are my brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fact.
> They can't insult us and wonder why we are gravitating to BJP.
> These people insult us every second with impunity and not one party except BJP speaks up. As a Hindu what is my choice then?



I have an interesting question.

The warning signs are already there.

And the strategy is too obvious to be missed by seasoned politicians of the grand old party of Indian politics.

So here is my question to the BJP guys ....

What happens if in the run-up to 2019, the Congress goes sanghi?

Think and answer ...



Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> I have an interesting question.
> 
> The warning signs are already there.
> 
> And the strategy is too obvious to be missed by seasoned politicians of the grand old party of Indian politics.
> 
> So here is my question to the BJP guys ....
> 
> What happens if in the run-up to 2019, the Congress goes sanghi?
> 
> Think and answer ...



A welcome sign.
BJP needs competition.
All parties need to 'earn' Hindu votes. That's the only way in a democracy.

If Congress can convince Hindus they can ensure our interests in better way than BJP, then I don't see why I can't my position.

But we Hindus are not so dumb anymore. We can make out difference between lip service and action on the ground.
It is one thing to wear a tilak on head and another to rush to Kerala and West Bengal in middle of riots and try to protect Hindus. Just showing off and pandering won't work anymore.

Oh, did you read this brilliant news? The Congress govt in karnakata is coming up with anti-superstition law. It targets only Hindus. None of the non-Hindu "beliefs" are touched

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> A welcome sign.
> BJP needs competition.
> All parties need to 'earn' Hindu votes. That's the only way in a democracy.
> 
> If Congress can convince Hindus they can ensure our interests in better way than BJP, then I don't see why I can't my position.
> 
> But we Hindus are not so dumb anymore. We can make out difference between lip service and action on the ground.
> It is one thing to wear a tilak on head and another to rush to Kerala and West Bengal in middle of riots and try to protect Hindus. Just showing off and pandering won't work anymore.
> 
> Oh, did you read this brilliant news? The Congress govt in karnakata is coming up with anti-superstition law. It targets only Hindus. None of the non-Hindu "beliefs" are touched



You do realise that the Sangh was a non entity in the run up to Partition?

And that the Congress was considered to be very radically and staunchly Hindu for the most part.

This "protection of Hindus" by the BJP is a jumla.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> You do realise that the Sangh was a non entity in the run up to Partition?
> 
> And that the Congress was considered to be very radically and staunchly Hindu for the most part.
> 
> This "protection of Hindus" by the BJP is a jumla.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Does not matter one bit.
Gandhi, father of nation, Congress man was pro cow protection. Now Congress is at the fore front of Cow butchery.

We can debate all we want about Jumlas etc, does not matter one bit. What matters is what Hindus feel.

That's why I want more national parties pro-Hindu, for BJP to have a competition.

I keep asking, Cong in Karnataka is targeting Hindu beliefs openly and still people talk about Jumlas. How am I to take it at face value when particulars are not addressed.


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> I have an interesting question.
> 
> The warning signs are already there.
> 
> And the strategy is too obvious to be missed by seasoned politicians of the grand old party of Indian politics.
> 
> So here is my question to the BJP guys ....
> 
> What happens if in the run-up to 2019, the Congress goes sanghi?
> 
> Think and answer ...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Visiting one temple before elections does not make one "Sanghi". They may do some "Soft-Hindutva" but it wont be the real deal. Why go for a fake painting when the real is available at a better price (less corruption, less nepotism, less minority appeasement)

BTW this point was raised by the A K Anthony report after 2014 that said that there is a big perception that Hindus feel alienated by the Congress.

And regarding "Seasoned Politicians". Please tell me who are these "Seasoned Politicians" who have any real say in the congress


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> less corruption, less nepotism, less minority appeasement



Less GDP

Less Jobs

Less Vegetables

Less Meat

Less Petrol

Less Money

Less Exports

Less Industrial Produce

Less Brains

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Less GDP
> 
> Less Jobs
> 
> Less Vegetables
> 
> Less Meat
> 
> Less Petrol
> 
> Less Money
> 
> Less Exports
> 
> Less Industrial Produce
> 
> Less Brains
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Sanghification of Congress


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915775957780144128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915612924420304896


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus Veere, Ki Haal Chaal? Long Time No See?


----------



## Ashesh

@Juggernautjatt Since AAP lost elections in Punjab, haven't seen you? $$$ milde c post karan laye?


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915824246374285312
@padamchen What did I tell you about the traitors in our midst 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915465203898130433
If you are a Hindu in India, this is what awaits you.


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915824246374285312
> @padamchen What did I tell you about the traitors in our midst
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915465203898130433
> If you are a Hindu in India, this is what awaits you.



I cannot read twitterings during the daytime bro.

My advice to you is to be a good Hindu. Confident in the ancient strength of your faith. When you do that, what others say or do will not really agitate you as it seems to be doing increasingly to Hindus off late.

Take Parsis for example. We are as if not more ancient as you are.

Yet we are the first to fight viciously among ourselves and have made a high art out of laughing at ourselves.

Try it ...

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Take Parsis for example. We are as if not more ancient as you are.
> 
> Yet we are the first to fight viciously among ourselves and have made a high art out of laughing at ourselves.
> 
> Try it ...



Parsis have been brutally kicked out of their own land.

I have no intention of seeing that fate befall Hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Parsis have been brutally kicked out of their own land.
> 
> I have no intention of seeing that fate befall Hindus



Well, technically Vedic Hindus came from us.

So India IS our land.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Well, technically Vedic Hindus came from us.
> 
> So India IS our land.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Or may be you came from us and we took our children into our arms.

Bigger question is, where will we (you & me) collectively go if we are kicked out of India?

Just see your brethren from Kashmir struggling to go back to their home land in their own country.
I am under no delusion brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Or may be you came from us and we took our children into our arms.
> 
> Bigger question is, where will we (you & me) collectively go if we are kicked out of India?
> 
> Just see your brethren from Kashmir struggling to go back to their home land in their own country.
> I am under no delusion brother.



Only Hindutva sanghi nutjobs believe in the Out of India theory.

Are you one?

Cheers, Doc

@pothead 

On a slightly OT note, why are there no pretty ones among the sanghis?

All the interesting nerdily hot chicks happen to be in the anti sanghi brigade.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Only Hindutva sanghi nutjobs believe in the Out of India theory.
> 
> Are you one?
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Does it make you feel better when you abuse me brother?

I am not going to tell you facts. You know them well. After that it's all a matter of perspective.
After all, I am very sure your forefathers would have never dreamt they would have been hounded out of their land.



padamchen said:


> On a slightly OT note, why are there no pretty ones among the sanghis?
> 
> All the interesting nerdily hot chicks happen to be in the anti sanghi brigade.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Beauty is skin deep brother. 
I consider my mother and wife to be the 2 most beautiful woman in the world. Other's opinion matters little to me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Does it make you feel better when you abuse me brother?
> 
> I am not going to tell you facts. You know them well. After that it's all a matter of perspective.
> After all, I am very sure your forefathers would have never dreamt they would have been hounded out of their land.
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is skin deep brother.
> I consider my mother and wife to be the 2 most beautiful woman in the world. Other's opinion matters little to me



You are sounding like an overly polite Islamist jacket bomber on FB now "brother" ....

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> You are sounding like an overly polite Islamist jacket bomber on FB now "brother" ....
> 
> Cheers, Doc



You mean I won't make a sound when I blow myself? 

You are definitely funny.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915501796910555137
Answer would shock the skin out of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

padamchen said:


> I have an interesting question.
> 
> The warning signs are already there.
> 
> And the strategy is too obvious to be missed by seasoned politicians of the grand old party of Indian politics.
> 
> So here is my question to the BJP guys ....
> 
> What happens if in the run-up to 2019, the Congress goes sanghi?
> 
> Think and answer ...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

*Told Govt we can hold state, Lok Sabha polls together by September 2018: Election Commission*
*The BJP has been pushing for simultaneous elections to assemblies and Lok Sabha but not all political parties are on board.*

Written by Milind Ghatwai | Bhopal | Updated: October 5, 2017 7:21 am








Election Commission told the government that funds would be needed for requisite number of EVMs and VVPATs and had got Rs 3,400 crore and Rs 12,000 crore respectively.
RELATED NEWS




Nanded-Waghala civic elections: State poll panel to use VVPAT on pilot basis



Will be logistically ready to hold simultaneous polls by next September: Election Commission



Sharad Yadav faction to file fresh plea before EC for JD(U) symbol
The Election Commission of India Wednesday said it will be logistically capable of holding simultaneous polls to state assemblies and Lok Sabha by September 2018. The BJP has been pushing for simultaneous polls to assemblies and Lok Sabha but not all political parties are on board.

Election Commissioner O P Rawat, who was in Bhopal for the launch of the ERONet software to check inaccuracy and duplicity, told reporters that the government had sought a response from the Election Commission on the holding of simultaneous state and national polls.

The poll body, he said, told the government that funds would be needed for requisite number of EVMs and VVPATs and had got Rs 3,400 crore and Rs 12,000 crore respectively.

Rawat said orders had been placed with two government undertakings and the delivery of machines had already begun. He said all machines would be delivered by September 2018 after which the Election Commission would be in a position to hold simultaneous polls.



Around 40 lakh EVMs and VVPATs would be needed for simultaneous poll. “We will be logistically ready to hold simultaneous polls by September 2018 but it is up to the government to take a decision and make necessary legal amendments for it,’’ Rawat said.

In 2018, elections to assemblies in seven states will be due — Gujarat (terms ends January 22); Himachal Pradesh (January 7); Karnataka (May 28); Meghalaya (March 6); Mizoram (December 15); Nagaland (March 13); and, Tripura (March 14). Barring Mizoram, elections in the remaining six will be over by September.


----------



## Soumitra

Hindus are supposed to be intolerant






And the feminist liberal answer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915958183406993409
Wonder what would have happened if he asked a similar question about Islam

@padamchen leave aside all other reasons - this utter disrespect of Hinduism among the "Liberal" Class is going to be the biggest reason BJP is going to win. 

"Liberals" think it is "cool" to disrespect hindu beliefs. They just get 0.1% of the potential backlash that they can get and then they start screaming INTOLERANCE

Had this person said something similar about Islam the whole liberal brigade would have condemned him and screamed Islamophobia. There would be a 100 FIRs and stone pelting. But since he has said this about Hinduism there is nary a whisper. If someone will file an FIR the liberal brigade will scream Freedom of Expression

This is also the reason when someone like Gauri Lankesh is killed the Hindu Community does not beat their breasts and cry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> Hindus are supposed to be intolerant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the feminist liberal answer
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915958183406993409
> Wonder what would have happened if he asked a similar question about Islam
> 
> @padamchen leave aside all other reasons - this utter disrespect of Hinduism among the "Liberal" Class is going to be the biggest reason BJP is going to win.
> 
> "Liberals" think it is "cool" to disrespect hindu beliefs. They just get 0.1% of the potential backlash that they can get and then they start screaming INTOLERANCE
> 
> Had this person said something similar about Islam the whole liberal brigade would have condemned him and screamed Islamophobia. There would be a 100 FIRs and stone pelting. But since he has said this about Hinduism there is nary a whisper. If someone will file an FIR the liberal brigade will scream Freedom of Expression
> 
> This is also the reason when someone like Gauri Lankesh is killed the Hindu Community does not beat their breasts and cry



Radhika is not a he.

And speaking of breasts, did you click on the link?

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Radhika is not a he.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


I was talking about Shan Not Radhika

Radhika is a Liberal Feminist

This tweet fits her ilk to a T


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902469133761163264
But Why focus on the irrelevant part instead of the crux of my post - the liberal disrespect of Hinduism will lead to further rise of BJP because it is the only party that respects us and our beliefs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> Hindus are supposed to be intolerant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the feminist liberal answer
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915958183406993409
> Wonder what would have happened if he asked a similar question about Islam


Sir, the reason is very simple. Just like how a bully always pick on a vulnerable target, who don't fight back, the 'liberal' bullies do the same, to prove that they are *the* liberals. Not just liberals but the only liberals, and without them the world will be in a chaos. Necessary for them to prove that they stand against the crowd, and to be acceptable among their own ilk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> I was talking about Shan Not Radhika
> 
> Radhika is a Liberal Feminist
> 
> This tweet fits her ilk to a T
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902469133761163264
> But Why focus on the irrelevant part instead of the crux of my post - the liberal disrespect of Hinduism will lead to further rise of BJP because it is the only party that respects us and our beliefs



Your beliefs and you are not above the nation.

You should understand that.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Your beliefs and you are not above the nation.
> 
> You should understand that.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


That was not what we are asking.

Why do liberals pick and insult Hindus and Hinduism repeatedly? That is the question.
You can't repeatedly insult us and express surprise when we gravitate to BJP and RSS.

Remember Charlie Hebdo? Does anyone recall liberals have a BUT in their answer. 
Yet the same piglets don't blink to insult Hindus. 

Some one aptly put it by saying it's difficult to feel pity for death of some one who at every turn insulted Hindus and Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Soumitra said:


> But Why focus on the irrelevant part instead of the crux of my post - the liberal disrespect of Hinduism will lead to further rise of BJP because it is the only party that respects us and our beliefs



Why, because he can't! One has to be blind if he can't see what Hindus go through in the name of secularism in India.

It is celebration of creative expression of freedom when MF Hussein paints the Hindu deities in a nude, erotic way but it is perfectly halal to maim and kill anyone who draws a decent caricature! It is celebration of secularism when you proclaim that Islamists must have first claim on resources, but it is sleazy to say all communities have equal rights. Celebrating your own festivals like Jallikattu is cruelty against animals but it is perfectly OK to literally slaughter millions animals in the middle of the street in the name of Qurbani! Firecrackers during Diwali and loudspeakers during festival season is sound pollution but it is perfectly normal to listen to their call of prayers tens of times a day, everyday of the year (number of mosques in your vicinity multiplied by 5!) in which they open _*proclaim *_that their's is the only G*d and all other's are just impostors!

What these people don't realize is that their bashing of the Hindus and their culture while turning a blind eye to everybody else, is pushing even merely cultural Hindus, like myself, further right.

Until recently, I was against firecrackers during Diwali and loud speakers at the temples and hated the sound and air pollution it caused. But after seeing the unabashed hypocrisy of the Left, I genuinely feel that my own culture, let alone religion, is under critical threat and is being systematically attacked by a far more organized and better funded coalition of Evangelicals and Islamists.

I will take the rationalists more seriously when they reserve some of their rational thinking to Evangelicals and the Islamists as well. Until then, they are just being hypocrite bullies picking on a meek community, doing a disservice to the real rational thinkers and atheists. Nothing else.



padamchen said:


> Your beliefs and you are not above the nation.
> 
> You should understand that.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



As if the onus of holding the nation together falls entirely on one community!

BTW, is that a threat? Why is it that the nation's integrity is suddenly in jeopardy if Hindus ask to be treated with equal respect?

Anyway, I know and you know, and I know that you know, that there is almost nothing that Hindus can do to prevent another partition should the Islamists decide collectively once again that they can't coexist in a multi-cultural, multi-ethnic, multi-religious India where Hindus are a majority. Bowing down meekly will only embolden the Islamists!

Besides, I will take more seriously an Islamist's playbook on how to fight one's adversaries than that of a Parsi - who not only lost their grand civilization to ragtag Islamists but also have all but been annihilated worldwide as a community.

No disrespect to Parsis, who I admire greatly as an ancient civilization and *pity*!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pothead

kadamba-warrior said:


> Why, because he can't! One has to be blind if he can't see what Hindus go through in the name of secularism in India.
> 
> It is celebration of creative expression of freedom when MF Hussein paints the Hindu deities in a nude, erotic way but it is perfectly halal to maim and kill anyone who draws a decent caricature! It is celebration of secularism when you proclaim that Islamists must have first claim on resources, but it is sleazy to say all communities have equal rights. Celebrating your own festivals like Jallikattu is cruelty against animals but it is perfectly OK to literally slaughter millions animals in the middle of the street in the name of Qurbani! Firecrackers during Diwali and loudspeakers during festival season is sound pollution but it is perfectly normal to listen to their call of prayers tens of times a day, everyday of the year (number of mosques in your vicinity multiplied by 5!) in which they open _*proclaim *_that their's is the only G*d and all other's are just impostors!
> 
> What these people don't realize is that their bashing of the Hindus and their culture while turning a blind eye to everybody else, is pushing even merely cultural Hindus, like myself, further right.
> 
> Until recently, I was against firecrackers during Diwali and loud speakers at the temples and hated the sound and air pollution it caused. But after seeing the unabashed hypocrisy of the Left, I genuinely feel that my own culture, let alone religion, is under critical threat and is being systematically attacked by a far more organized and better funded coalition of Evangelicals and Islamists.
> 
> I will take the rationalists more seriously when they reserve some of their rational thinking to Evangelicals and the Islamists as well. Until then, they are just being hypocrite bullies picking on a meek community, doing a disservice to the real rational thinkers and atheists. Nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> As if the onus of holding the nation together falls entirely on one community!
> 
> BTW, is that a threat? Why is it that the nation's integrity is suddenly in jeopardy if Hindus ask to be treated with equal respect?
> 
> Anyway, I know and you know, and I know that you know, that there is almost nothing that Hindus can do to prevent another partition should the Islamists decide collectively once again that they can't coexist in a multi-cultural, multi-ethnic, multi-religious India where Hindus are a majority. Bowing down meekly will only embolden the Islamists!
> 
> Besides, I will take more seriously an Islamist's playbook on how to strengthen one's own community than that of a Parsi - who not only lost their grand civilization to ragtag Islamists but also have all but been annihilated worldwide as a community.
> 
> No disrespect to Parsis, who I admire greatly as an ancient civilization and *pity*!



Brilliantly said.

The more openly they antagonize us, the more they push us into the arms of BJP & RSS.
It's not like we have a choice, when all other parties, groups, rationalists, seculars etc are out to malign us at every turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Your beliefs and you are not above the nation.
> 
> You should understand that.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Is repecting a nation = disrespecting a religion? 

Hindus openly proclaim that they are Indian First and Hindu later unlike Muslims who do the opposite

We are majority but we put nation before us but that doe not mean we have to suffer continuous insults to oue beliefs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> Is repecting a nation = disrespecting a religion?
> 
> Hindus openly proclaim that they are Indian First and Hindu later unlike Muslims who do the opposite
> 
> We are majority but we put nation before us but that doe not mean we have to suffer continuous insults to oue beliefs



I repeat.

It is better you suffer than the nation suffers.

Sanghis are like Kashmiris. Only they want to break the nation from within.

And the nation sees sanghis as at best a step above Kashmiris.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> I repeat.
> 
> It is better you suffer than the nation suffers.
> 
> Sanghis are like Kashmiris. Only they want to break the nation from within.
> 
> And the nation sees sanghis as at best a step above Kashmiris.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



How is it that what you say is exactly opposite of what's happening on the ground?

How is it the people who abuse Hindus & Hinduism are protected as intellectuals and rationalists?
And how is it that Sangh which says nation first is the one getting the abuse and those who protect people who don't want to sing our anthem are perfectly ok?

the narration & facts are not matching buddy.


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> How is it that what you say is exactly opposite of what's happening on the ground?
> 
> How is it the people who abuse Hindus & Hinduism are protected as intellectuals and rationalists?
> And how is it that Sangh which says nation first is the one getting the abuse and those who protect people who don't want to sing our anthem are perfectly ok?
> 
> the narration & facts are not matching buddy.



Because most Indians loathe bigots.

And that's exactly what sanghis are.

So please don't cry if the insults and abuse keep coming your way.

And only increase as the political stock of jumla jodi falls.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

@pothead let these liberals abuse Hindus more and more so that peole understand their true face and vote for he BJP

Let @padamchen cry about sanghification of India. It is something whose time ha come and cannot be stopped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> @pothead let these liberals abuse Hindus more and more so that peole understand their true face and vote for he BJP
> 
> Let @padamchen cry about sanghification of India. It is something whose time ha come and cannot be stopped



What cannot be stopped is the downward spiral of India's economy under jumla jodi.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> What cannot be stopped is the downward spiral of India's economy under jumla jodi.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Please give your valueable comments on the state of the economy after Modi with actual facts and figures (not rhetoric) in this thread

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/modi...rs-in-office-and-compares-it-with-upa.521617/


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Please give your valueable comments on the state of the economy after Modi with actual facts and figures (not rhetoric) in this thread



I was doing research crunching numbers of economy under MMS and now under Modi and I can't find ONE SINGLE ASPECT under which Congress was better.

Not one single parameter...

That's a telling indicator.

Anyway, if a person like @padamchen feels abusing Hindus and Hinduism is ok and we Hindus must accept it, even if it means our extermination - he is living in Gandhi's era..

Gandhi is attributed to phrase 'Ahimso Paramo Dharmaha'...
but the moron Gandhi left out the most important phrase of that Dharmis phrase, which is 'Dharma Himsa thathivacha'

Together the phrases are

*Non-Violence is ultimate dharma.
So too is Violence in service of dharma.*

We have gone back to our roots not the fake one pushed down our throat by Gandhi.
For Dharma, if we must do the inevitable, so be it.

http://www.thelotpot.com/planned-finish-hindus-one-night-scared-sikhs-kashmiri-muslim/

Read the chilling account. This is what awaits if we still continue to believe in moron Gandhi.


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> I was doing research crunching numbers of economy under MMS and now under Modi and I can't find ONE SINGLE ASPECT under which Congress was better.
> 
> Not one single parameter...
> 
> That's a telling indicator.
> 
> Anyway, if a person like @padamchen feels abusing Hindus and Hinduism is ok and we Hindus must accept it, even if it means our extermination - he is living in Gandhi's era..
> 
> Gandhi is attributed to phrase 'Ahimso Paramo Dharmaha'...
> but the moron Gandhi left out the most important phrase of that Dharmis phrase, which is 'Dharma Himsa thathivacha'
> 
> Together the phrases are
> 
> *Non-Violence is ultimate dharma.
> So too is Violence in service of dharma.*
> 
> We have gone back to our roots not the fake one pushed down our throat by Gandhi.
> For Dharma, if we must do the inevitable, so be it.



Sigh ....

Your roots .... and violence.

Now if I say what I want to say, I'll be accused of insulting Hindus.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Sigh ....
> 
> Your roots .... and violence.
> 
> Now if I say what I want to say, I'll be accused of insulting Hindus.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



There is nothing you say that is much worse than what you already said.

So, go ahead buddy.


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> There is nothing you say that is much worse than what you already said.
> 
> So, go ahead buddy.



Nothing man.

Be happy shoving your numbers on your own countrymen.

Not much different to what you have done for millennia.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Nothing man.
> 
> Be happy shoving your numbers on your own countrymen.
> 
> Not much different to what you have done for millennia.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



but that's not the truth...isn't it?

Since when did surviving become a bad thing?


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> but that's not the truth...isn't it?
> 
> Since when did surviving become a bad thing?



That is absolutely the truth.

The Indian civilization (Hindus for the majority of the time) has been known for in-fighting and never having raised a sword in anger outside its own soil.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## ThinkLogically

padamchen said:


> Because most Indians loathe bigots.
> 
> And that's exactly what sanghis are.
> 
> So please don't cry if the insults and abuse keep coming your way.
> 
> And only increase as the political stock of jumla jodi falls.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Ha Ha... The political stocks are falling only for the traitors pseudo seculars. Get ready to wash your sins else face the united spectrum of 1.2 billion Hindus.


----------



## padamchen

ThinkLogically said:


> Ha Ha... The political stocks are falling only for the traitors pseudo seculars. Get ready to wash your sins else face the united spectrum of 1.2 billion Hindus.



Please don't be a joker.

Make amends. Build bridges.

We're not going to be feeling too kindly towards your lot once these 5 years of disaster are done.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> That is absolutely the truth.
> 
> The Indian civilization (Hindus for the majority of the time) has been known for in-fighting and never having raised a sword in anger outside its own soil.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



That's why we are almost extinct in large parts of where we once were..


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> That's why we are almost extinct in large parts of where we once were..



Who is we?

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Who is we?
> 
> Cheers, Doc



We includes Parsis, hindus, Buddhists, Jains etc..


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> We includes Parsis, hindus, Buddhists, Jains etc..



You (Hindus) fought Hindus and hardly resisted will the Muslims were well inside mainland India all the way to the Deccan. Before the Marathas said this much and no further.

Then when the Muslims were routed and pushed back all the way to Afghanistan, you (Hindus) sided with the British to fight the Marathas and defeat them.

The last thousand years have taught you (Hindus) nothing, it seems.

Sorry, but you need to take the giant share of the blame for what you have gone through, as a community.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> You (Hindus) fought Hindus and hardly resisted will the Muslims were well inside mainland India all the way to the Deccan. Before the Marathas said this much and no further.
> 
> Then when the Muslims were routed and pushed back all the way to Afghanistan, you (Hindus) sided with the British to fight the Marathas and defeat them.
> 
> The last thousand years have taught you (Hindus) nothing, it seems.
> 
> Sorry, but you need to take the giant share of the blame for what you have gone through, as a community.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



I don't deny that.

Are u saying Hindus uniting NOW is a bad thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> I don't deny that.
> 
> Are u saying Hindus uniting NOW is a bad thing?



Not at all.

I am saying you (Hindus) fighting your own people internally is a bad thing.

Tell me honestly, who are you fighting? Who is attacking you? Who is exterminating you?

You guys breed like rabbits man. Second only to the Muslims. 1 billion strong and still pushing out an Australia each year.

Jumla.

Only bigger Jumla is that Hindus are united.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I am saying you (Hindus) fighting your own people internally is a bad thing.
> 
> Tell me honestly, who are you fighting? Who is attacking you? Who is exterminating you?
> 
> You guys breed like rabbits man. Second only to the Muslims. 1 billion strong and still pushing out an Australia each year.
> 
> Jumla.
> 
> Only bigger Jumla is that Hindus are united.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Brother, I have seen before my eyes Hindus of Kashmir exterminated from their land.
I am currently seeing Hindus of Bengal and Kerala being pushed to the brink.

I don't NEED you to agree with me. Whether you agree or not does not matter. It's what we majority Hindus are now feeling.
Not a day goes by when we or our gods are NOT abused from all corners. 

Not explaining, just saying how we are feeling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Mizoram declares itself a Christian state.
The liberals are like...............

Anyone still wondering why we are voting for BJP?


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Mizoram declares itself a Christian state.
> The liberals are like...............
> 
> Anyone still wondering why we are voting for BJP?



So what?

Nothing wrong in being a Christian state.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> So what?
> 
> Nothing wrong in being a Christian state.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



So much for "secularism" eh...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916234944350887936
the cry of Indian Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> So much for "secularism" eh...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916234944350887936
> the cry of Indian Hindu.



Absolutely.

A concept a sanghi would not get. But do try.

India is not a Hindu nation. It is a secular nation.

Therefore, a Christian state (Mizoram) should be no different from a Hindu state (Maharashtra) or a Sikh state (Punjab) or a Muslim state (West Bengal, Kerala, J&K). 

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> A concept a sanghi would not get. But do try.
> 
> India is not a Hindu nation. It is a secular nation.
> 
> Therefore, a Christian state (Mizoram) should be no different from a Hindu state (Maharashtra) or a Sikh state (Punjab) or a Muslim state (West Bengal, Kerala, J&K).
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Yes brother.

Yogi celebrating Dushera is wrong but a Christian state is secularism. 
Sanghis, I mean hindus will not understand this hyper secular concept.

Teach us please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Yes brother.
> 
> Yogi celebrating Dushera is wrong but a Christian state is secularism.
> Sanghis, I mean hindus will not understand this hyper secular concept.
> 
> Teach us please.



All sanghis are Hindu.

All Hindus are not sanghi.

Brother.

I know you guys are desperate to sanghify the entire Hindu populace. 

We are as determined to keep them traditionally liberal and secular.

It is not an easy fight. Because both sides know who the enemy really is. But must fight each other first to decide which India eventually takes on that enemy.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> All sanghis are Hindu.
> 
> All Hindus are not sanghi.
> 
> Brother.
> 
> I know you guys are desperate to sanghify the entire Hindu populace.
> 
> We are as determined to keep them traditionally liberal and secular.
> 
> It is not an easy fight. Because both sides know who the enemy really is. But must fight each other first to decide which India eventually takes on that enemy.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Very easy to say Sanghis & Hindus and pick us apart, right?
Wonder if the Kashmiri Hindus were Sanghis or Hindus?

May be your answer would tell us why the indian seculars to this day would not speak ONE WORD about what happened to them.

Look brother, gone are those days when we Hindus did not understand these games of divide and destroy us. Many of us understand this centuries old game and know exactly what to do to counter it.

welcome to new age Sanghis...I mean hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

pothead said:


> Very easy to say Sanghis & Hindus and pick us apart, right?
> Wonder if the Kashmiri Hindus were Sanghis or Hindus?
> 
> May be your answer would tell us why the indian seculars to this day would not speak ONE WORD about what happened to them.
> 
> Look brother, gone are those days when we Hindus did not understand these games of divide and destroy us. Many of us understand this centuries old game and know exactly what to do to counter it.
> 
> welcome to new age Sanghis...I mean hindus



Sorry brother.

All Hindus are not sanghis.

I live here.

Not in Germany. Brother.

You guys have a rude awakening coming. 

Cheers, Doc


----------



## pothead

padamchen said:


> Sorry brother.
> 
> All Hindus are not sanghis.
> 
> I live here.
> 
> Not in Germany. Brother.
> 
> You guys have a rude awakening coming.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Brother, the sad part is that for the last 3 years, you have been getting rude awakening each and every day.
Only problem is that you are refusing to get up.

I hate to break this to you but 2014 was not the year where you were shock. The shock is coming to you in 2019. There is a reason why DMK's Stalin is running around all the temples of TN.
There is a reason why Commies of Kerala are now attending Hindu festicals.
There is a reason why Pappu is now running around with a Tilak on his head.

Like they say, you ain't seen anything yet brother.






@padamchen care to explain this to us evil Sanghis please?


----------



## padamchen

cant see.

showing only ...

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> So what?
> 
> Nothing wrong in being a Christian state.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


nothing wrong in being a Hindu State also?


----------



## ThinkLogically

Soumitra said:


> nothing wrong in being a Hindu State also?


What, state? No we want Hindu country.

The pseudos can go wherever they want.



padamchen said:


> Please don't be a joker.
> 
> Make amends. Build bridges.
> 
> We're not going to be feeling too kindly towards your lot once these 5 years of disaster are done.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Only you pseudos are becoming jokes day by day.

Learn to be a obedient servant to Hindustan. Gone are days of mass brainwashing. You can try it somewhere else.


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> nothing wrong in being a Hindu State also?



Dude, did you see "reaction" when Yogi performed Dusshera Puja as Mahanth?

These Libtards are the most duplicitous people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

A refreshing debate where not one person shouted against each other.
And all panellists brilliants exposed the secular liberals.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916468834688655360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916505646966759424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916545226054836225
Now the terrorists are attacking little children.
As usual the likes of yashwant Sinha and co will hug these terrorists and preach Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

*'Sonia Gandhi has a deep contempt for Indians': Roxna Swamy tells all, in book on husband Subramanian Swamy*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Anatomy of a libtard

1) Poverty does not cause malnutrition in females, Karva Chauth festivities do.

2) Ravana was the first instance of Hindu Terror. He was attacked because he was seen with cows. We have no video proof of Sita being kidnapped.

3) Crackers hurt the social and physical environment more than Greenhouses Gases, Rising Sea Levels, Slaughtered Goats, and planes crashing into tall buildings.

4) Hindus developed the concept of Rangolis to terrorize insects.

5) Birds lose their way because of the lighting on Diwali.

6) The chanting of prayers on Diwali is the leading cause of Noise pollution.

7) Karva Chauth is patriarchal and regressive. Women deserve modern practices like Triple Talaq and Nikah Halala to live happily.

8) Buying crackers is a way of Hindus to teach their young kids terrorism. This is how why they won the wars of 1965, 1971, and 1999.

9) Dogs are scared by the noise of crackers on Diwali. However, upon seeing the bloodied streets during a certain festival, they transform into Michael Jackson and dance in happiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916699188657741824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916232291940044800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

911 said:


> *'Sonia Gandhi has a deep contempt for Indians': Roxna Swamy tells all, in book on husband Subramanian Swamy*


Good Share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> Those people are Hindus in Name but they dont follow hinduism. They call themselves "Liberals", "Rationalists", "Intellectuals" etc etc
> 
> NDTV has already started its attack diwali coverage today. Other "liberals" will follow
> 
> The thing I dont undersatnd is that they do these things, attack the faith of Millions of People and then wonder why People are giving vote to BJP




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916529808317677568

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916529808317677568


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916875939186802688

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916887398344155136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916900713044856832
Hindus fighting back against the fascist libtards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

Railways asks officials to slug it out, at home and work

Piyush Goyal is gem of a minister in Modi's cabinet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MagicMarker

Fireurimagination said:


> Railways asks officials to slug it out, at home and work
> 
> Piyush Goyal is gem of a minister in Modi's cabinet



You will soon have jokers talking about the "good old days" of the railways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Tradition of debate and dissent not new to BJP *
This is not the first time that characters from the Mahabharata have been evoked by BJP leaders in the midst of a spat. Former Finance Minister Yashwant Sinha spoke of Duryodhan and Dushasan earlier this week, the day after the PM mentioned the lesser known figure Shalya (who apparently ended up helping the Kauravas against the Pandavas in the epic battle).

The quick response from the PM suggests he is worried about projections of doom and gloom about the economy; if he were not, he would have just ignored the criticism. In saying that there are people who only sleep well after spreading pessimism all round, he is also sending a message to the rank and file, tired or retired, to hold their peace.

For although things have been quiet and more orderly in the BJP since Modi powered them to single party rule in 2014, there is actually a tradition of fierce debate and contest in the BJP. Modi would know better than most as he was the target of many overt and covert battles.

Today both Sinha and former Disinvestment Minister Arun Shourie have little stake in the regime of Narendra Modi, from which they have been excluded, something that makes it a little easier for their voices of conscience to speak out. But let’s recall that the BJP actually has a history of fierce personality clashes, rivalries, inner-party debates and dissent. Not being a party dominated by a particular family as the Congress and several regional parties are, people in the BJP argued over ideas and contested each other. It was healthy and at one time made for great stories.

Indeed while putting the finishing touches to my book on the BJP that maps the journey from the Vajpayee to the Modi era, I have dug out old interviews with a range of leaders, from Atal Bihari Vajpayee to LK Advani, Jaswant Singh, Pramod Mahajan, Arun Jaitley, Rajnath Singh et al, that deal with the debates that once rocked the party.

There are several interviews with the irrepressible exiled RSS genius in the BJP KN Govindacharya (furious with the economic direction of the Vajpayee government); and RSS pracharaks who rose to be BJP president such as Kushabhau Thakre, Jana Krishnamurthy. All of whom are, in those interviews, soothing ruffled feathers, denying or conceding there are problems, both ideological and personal.

The Modi Way
Modi too appears in some of my early articles when he was in charge of organisation and based in Delhi. What is fascinating is the manner in which he says that the cadre is the key to electoral success and getting workers down to each booth the way to the BJP’s expansion, something he did in Gujarat and current BJP president Amit Shah does with extraordinary energy across India. Create a structure, then you will create a party, Modi tells me in 1999, Modi tells me in 1999, in a story I had forgotten.

Modi has risen to the top, surviving the hostility, first, from a faction-ridden BJP state unit in Gujarat. Later he would deal with the misgivings of Vajpayee and then post 2004 the resentment of a true party builder such as Advani.

He has negotiated machinations within the party and larger parivar that took its time to accept him as the Supreme Leader he has become today; no such challenge confronts those at the helm of parties led by political dynasties.

There is no debate as to where the power lies today; different from the age of Vajpayee, when Advani was at times seen then as the “real” leader of the party as opposed to the acceptable ‘mask’. The two veterans had a complex equation, while the second rung often openly slugged it out. Chaos notwithstanding, all of them did, with a bunch of allies, lead the NDA through the first complete term of a non-Congress regime in India.

Modi is more solitary in nature; but his corporate loyalty to the BJP remains. It cannot be ignored that there are individuals holding top cabinet posts in the Modi regime, such as Home Minister Rajnath Singh and External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj, who were once seen to be acting in tandem with those who were opposing his ascent. Equally, there is a rather quiet Uma Bharti, living out her days as minister — recently shifted from Ganga rejuvenation to sanitation and drinking water — who at one point abused the entire top rung of the BJP, from Advani to Mahajan to Jaitley. About Modi she said during a time when she was expelled from the party, that he does not bring vikas (development) but vinash (destruction).

As long as the BJP under Modi remains a politically successful project, the views of Sinha and Shourie will not really hurt. But if we are indeed in the midst of an economic disaster, then the two veterans (one of whom, Shourie, is no longer a formal member of the party) would have revived the tradition of dissent in India’s ruling party.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...aywrap&ncode=75903408e0b98cc62ba08fe4f10059f3


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916887398344155136



Stop it man, Instead of smoking, I snorted some pot, hit the nerve


----------



## Soumitra

You know elections are scheduled in Gujarat when out of work journalist (who briliantly predicted SP sweep in UP and was subsequently fired from ET-Now) brings out a story in leftist rag TheWire regarding how Amit Shah's son "benefited" immensely from the rise of his father.

The story can be read here
https://thewire.in/185512/amit-shah-narendra-modi-jay-shah-bjp/

This story was rebutted briliantly point by point by Op India

*The Jay Amit Shah story: Low on Facts, High on innuendo*





ByOpIndia Staff
Posted on October 8, 2017

After a hiatus of a few months, journalist Rohini Singh makes a comeback. Singh was last seen as a journalist with Economic Times. She was on the forefront of their coverage of the Uttar Pradesh elections of 2017. To say she read Uttar Pradesh wrong, would be an understatement, and soon after the results she disappeared from public gaze as well as social media. In 2016, she had attempted to expose “irregularities” relating to then Gujarat CM Anandiben Patel, and the attempt was debunked here.

Now, around a month before Gujarat elections, she is back, this time with a leftist site called TheWire, which itself has been party to fake news in the past. Singh’s latest scoop is titled: “*The Golden Touch of Jay Amit Shah*” and documents the rise of Amit Shah’s son’s businesses, and how they coincide with Narendra Modi becoming prime minister. Of course, words like “scam” are not thrown around, but nudge-nudge-wink-wink statements and questions are asked.

But this article is not about Rohini Singh. This is about facts. And the lack of facts in the article in thewire.

*The “Golden Touch” setup*

Firstly, Singh places the proposition before us, which justifies the title of “Golden touch”:





The innuendo is clear: No sooner did Modi become PM, a failed business of Amit Shah’s son, became an overnight success. First of all, the year in which the revenue shoots up, coincides with the year in which Temple Enterprises Pvt Ltd, went in for one major change: Jay Amit Shah was appointed as director in the company just before the financial year started, in January 2015. Perhaps, this is when the company decided to expand.

Secondly, “Revenues” or “Turnover” refers to total sales or service income. “Profit” or “loss” refers to such Revenues minus all expenses incurred. Now, let us tabulate the above data:





The above table is made up only from the data provided by Singh. Does it seem odd, when you notice that she mentions the profit figure for 3 years, but then in the 4th year, “forgets” the profit figure and instead focuses on turnover? One of the crux of the article is that the turnover jumped 16000 times, hence Mr Jay Amit Shah has the “golden touch”. But would a man with the “golden touch” incur a loss of Rs 1,48,00,551 (Rs 1.48 crores)? Yes, as per the same Registrar of Companies (RoC) filings (link at the end) which Singh quoted so much, this company with Rs 80.50 cr revenues, had Rs 81.99 cr as expenses, and incurred a loss of Rs 1.48 crores as soon as Modi came into power.

Of course, revealing such information would puncture the entire narrative that Jay Amit Shah’s business was successful just as Modi came into power. Hence, this small piece was hidden by Singh.

But was it hidden completely? No. She mentions this loss in another paragraph, after she has built the case of the “golden touch”. However, here there is no context given, and more innuendo follows:





In a latter paragraph:





Note the innuendo: _suddenly stopped its business. Net worth “fully eroded”. Little abnormal_. The language clearly raises suspicion on the “sudden” closure and of the claim of net worth being eroded. Some basics again: Net worth is the amount by which assets exceed liabilities, which is generally equal to Shareholders’ funds (Capital) + Accumulated profits/loss. Have a look at the company’s Net Worth in the Financial year when it had the “golden touch”, and within 7 months of which, it stopped business activities:





From Rs 20 lacs of shareholders’ funds on 31.03.2015, thanks to the “golden touch” year, the networth became NEGATIVE Rs 77.99 lacs on 31.03.2016.

So to put this entire thing in context: Jay Amit Shah had a “golden touch” due to which, his company incurred a loss of Rs 1.48 crores as soon as Modi came into power, ended up with a negative net worth of Rs 77.99 lacs, and shut down business activities. Quite a “golden touch” that!

Too completely prove, how illiterate or devious Singh is, read this paragraph:





Rohini Singh, former journalist at Economic Times, now writing for TheWire.in, just claimed that Reserves and Surplus which turned negative Rs 80.2 lacs from positive Rs 19 lakhs “jumped”! Even grade school children are taught that numbers with brackets with them are negative figures, and basic financial literacy means you know that negative reserves are losses!

After the above, it may not even be necessary to read the remaining article and take any of its “facts” on face value.

*The mysterious loans given to the man with the aforesaid “Golden Touch”*

The next thread of innuendos by Singh is how Jay Amit Shah’s concerns got loans from various entities. Firstly, this loan:





In another paragraph, Singh mentions that KFIS is a Non-Banking Financial company (NBFC). As seen above, Singh again puts up some figures: Loan given Rs 15.78 crores, Revenue Rs 7 crores. Prima facie these numbers can evoke shock. How can someone with an income of Rs 7 crores lend Rs 15.78 crores? Well that is what NBFCs do!. An NBFC is almost like a bank i.e. it lends money to borrowers, but unlike a bank, does not accept bank deposits from public. Hence it is called a “Non-Banking” Financial Company.

The revenue earned by NBFCs is of course interest on loans. Thus, if an NBFC extends loans of Rs 1000, the income can be expected to be around Rs 100 to Rs 200 from that loan, depending on the interest rate varying from 10% to 20% (on a very high side). Thus it is perfectly normal for NBFCs to have low revenues but high loans. For example, Bajaj Finance, which is one of India’s biggest NBFCs had Rs 9977 crores Revenue vs Rs 57,683 crores of loans given for March 2017 i.e. Loans were almost 6 times more than revenues. Singh clearly does not understand financial companies. Lastly, she claims that the loan given was not mentioned in the balancesheet of KFIS. Do banks or NBFCs list out the names of all their borrowers on the balancesheet? Are they even allowed to do so? No! Just to be sure, check the above linked balancesheet of Bajaj Finance, which is also a listed NBFC.

Next she mentions how Kusum Finserve, another concern of Jay Amit Shah, had managed to raise a loan of Rs 25 crore from a cooperative bank against collateral valued at under Rs 7 crore. Oddly, she herself busts this, when she puts forth the reply from Jay Shah’s lawyer. There was no “loan” of Rs 25 crores. There was only a Letter of Credit (LC) of up to Rs 25 crore.

What is an LC? An LC is an obligation taken by a bank, to pay the agreed amount to the seller on behalf of its customer. An LC is mostly used for imports, and the money is paid to the seller abroad, against an import bill. The amount is utilised as and when imports are made by the buyer, and replenished as and when further sales are made. Since the amount under an LC is paid against purchases of actual goods, the goods act as security for such amount, and hence the initial security given is usually lower than the total LC limit. When the bank actually pays the money to the selelr abroad, it has dual security: That of the property given before using the LC, and also of the goods which are bought using the LC. Again, a business journalist should have known this.

The last loan in question is a Rs 10.35 crore loan from a public sector enterprise, Indian Renewable Energy Development Agency (IREDA). She again uses innuendo to question how a Public Sector enterprise gave a loan to the same Kumsum Finserve. This concern had applied for a loan for the project of for a 2.1 MW wind energy plant. It is also mentioned that “The Wire has reached out to IREDA about its lending policies and will add its response later.”

Maybe the wire did not have an internet connection, because the entire terms and conditions of availing loans from IREDA is available on the site, and any private entity in India can apply for a loan! It is important to note here that the mission of IREDA is to promote, develop and extend financial assistance for renewable energy and energy efficiency/ conservation projects. It has sanctioned around Rs around Rs 37,000 crore of credit for clean energy projects so far and further Rs 28,000 crore to developers, which aids generation capacity of around 7,000 MW. It plans to sanction around Rs 13,000 crores this financial year. Not quite the puzzle now is it?

*Low on Facts, High on Innuendo.*

So what does this major “expose” by Rohini Singh prove: It shows how a company owned by Amit Shah’s son, made a loss of Rs 1.48 crores as soon as Modi came into power, and eroded its net worth, forcing it to shut operations. Another company took standard business finance facilities from a cooperative bank. These finance facilities were misrepresented by Singh as “loan”. It also made use of a Government scheme to promote renewable energy by taking a loan for a wind power project. While narrating this Singh could not even distinguish between a negative reserves position from a positive position.

Perhaps this is why The Economic Times did not have faith in Singh.

Links:

Annual Report of Jay Amit Shah’s company Temple Enterprise Private Ltd

Copy of article in TheWire (in case it goes down in a “cyberattack”)

With inputs from @*muglikar_*  and @*attomeybharti* 

http://www.opindia.com/2017/10/the-jay-amit-shah-story-low-on-facts-high-on-innuendo/

And then this happened

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fireurimagination

Soumitra said:


> You know elections are scheduled in Gujarat when out of work journalist (who briliantly predicted SP sweep in UP and was subsequently fired from ET-Now) brings out a story in leftist rag TheWire regarding how Amit Shah's son "benefited" immensely from the rise of his father.
> 
> The story can be read here
> https://thewire.in/185512/amit-shah-narendra-modi-jay-shah-bjp/
> 
> This story was rebutted briliantly point by point by Op India
> 
> *The Jay Amit Shah story: Low on Facts, High on innuendo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ByOpIndia Staff
> Posted on October 8, 2017
> 
> After a hiatus of a few months, journalist Rohini Singh makes a comeback. Singh was last seen as a journalist with Economic Times. She was on the forefront of their coverage of the Uttar Pradesh elections of 2017. To say she read Uttar Pradesh wrong, would be an understatement, and soon after the results she disappeared from public gaze as well as social media. In 2016, she had attempted to expose “irregularities” relating to then Gujarat CM Anandiben Patel, and the attempt was debunked here.
> 
> Now, around a month before Gujarat elections, she is back, this time with a leftist site called TheWire, which itself has been party to fake news in the past. Singh’s latest scoop is titled: “*The Golden Touch of Jay Amit Shah*” and documents the rise of Amit Shah’s son’s businesses, and how they coincide with Narendra Modi becoming prime minister. Of course, words like “scam” are not thrown around, but nudge-nudge-wink-wink statements and questions are asked.
> 
> But this article is not about Rohini Singh. This is about facts. And the lack of facts in the article in thewire.
> 
> *The “Golden Touch” setup*
> 
> Firstly, Singh places the proposition before us, which justifies the title of “Golden touch”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The innuendo is clear: No sooner did Modi become PM, a failed business of Amit Shah’s son, became an overnight success. First of all, the year in which the revenue shoots up, coincides with the year in which Temple Enterprises Pvt Ltd, went in for one major change: Jay Amit Shah was appointed as director in the company just before the financial year started, in January 2015. Perhaps, this is when the company decided to expand.
> 
> Secondly, “Revenues” or “Turnover” refers to total sales or service income. “Profit” or “loss” refers to such Revenues minus all expenses incurred. Now, let us tabulate the above data:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above table is made up only from the data provided by Singh. Does it seem odd, when you notice that she mentions the profit figure for 3 years, but then in the 4th year, “forgets” the profit figure and instead focuses on turnover? One of the crux of the article is that the turnover jumped 16000 times, hence Mr Jay Amit Shah has the “golden touch”. But would a man with the “golden touch” incur a loss of Rs 1,48,00,551 (Rs 1.48 crores)? Yes, as per the same Registrar of Companies (RoC) filings (link at the end) which Singh quoted so much, this company with Rs 80.50 cr revenues, had Rs 81.99 cr as expenses, and incurred a loss of Rs 1.48 crores as soon as Modi came into power.
> 
> Of course, revealing such information would puncture the entire narrative that Jay Amit Shah’s business was successful just as Modi came into power. Hence, this small piece was hidden by Singh.
> 
> But was it hidden completely? No. She mentions this loss in another paragraph, after she has built the case of the “golden touch”. However, here there is no context given, and more innuendo follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a latter paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the innuendo: _suddenly stopped its business. Net worth “fully eroded”. Little abnormal_. The language clearly raises suspicion on the “sudden” closure and of the claim of net worth being eroded. Some basics again: Net worth is the amount by which assets exceed liabilities, which is generally equal to Shareholders’ funds (Capital) + Accumulated profits/loss. Have a look at the company’s Net Worth in the Financial year when it had the “golden touch”, and within 7 months of which, it stopped business activities:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Rs 20 lacs of shareholders’ funds on 31.03.2015, thanks to the “golden touch” year, the networth became NEGATIVE Rs 77.99 lacs on 31.03.2016.
> 
> So to put this entire thing in context: Jay Amit Shah had a “golden touch” due to which, his company incurred a loss of Rs 1.48 crores as soon as Modi came into power, ended up with a negative net worth of Rs 77.99 lacs, and shut down business activities. Quite a “golden touch” that!
> 
> Too completely prove, how illiterate or devious Singh is, read this paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohini Singh, former journalist at Economic Times, now writing for TheWire.in, just claimed that Reserves and Surplus which turned negative Rs 80.2 lacs from positive Rs 19 lakhs “jumped”! Even grade school children are taught that numbers with brackets with them are negative figures, and basic financial literacy means you know that negative reserves are losses!
> 
> After the above, it may not even be necessary to read the remaining article and take any of its “facts” on face value.
> 
> *The mysterious loans given to the man with the aforesaid “Golden Touch”*
> 
> The next thread of innuendos by Singh is how Jay Amit Shah’s concerns got loans from various entities. Firstly, this loan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In another paragraph, Singh mentions that KFIS is a Non-Banking Financial company (NBFC). As seen above, Singh again puts up some figures: Loan given Rs 15.78 crores, Revenue Rs 7 crores. Prima facie these numbers can evoke shock. How can someone with an income of Rs 7 crores lend Rs 15.78 crores? Well that is what NBFCs do!. An NBFC is almost like a bank i.e. it lends money to borrowers, but unlike a bank, does not accept bank deposits from public. Hence it is called a “Non-Banking” Financial Company.
> 
> The revenue earned by NBFCs is of course interest on loans. Thus, if an NBFC extends loans of Rs 1000, the income can be expected to be around Rs 100 to Rs 200 from that loan, depending on the interest rate varying from 10% to 20% (on a very high side). Thus it is perfectly normal for NBFCs to have low revenues but high loans. For example, Bajaj Finance, which is one of India’s biggest NBFCs had Rs 9977 crores Revenue vs Rs 57,683 crores of loans given for March 2017 i.e. Loans were almost 6 times more than revenues. Singh clearly does not understand financial companies. Lastly, she claims that the loan given was not mentioned in the balancesheet of KFIS. Do banks or NBFCs list out the names of all their borrowers on the balancesheet? Are they even allowed to do so? No! Just to be sure, check the above linked balancesheet of Bajaj Finance, which is also a listed NBFC.
> 
> Next she mentions how Kusum Finserve, another concern of Jay Amit Shah, had managed to raise a loan of Rs 25 crore from a cooperative bank against collateral valued at under Rs 7 crore. Oddly, she herself busts this, when she puts forth the reply from Jay Shah’s lawyer. There was no “loan” of Rs 25 crores. There was only a Letter of Credit (LC) of up to Rs 25 crore.
> 
> What is an LC? An LC is an obligation taken by a bank, to pay the agreed amount to the seller on behalf of its customer. An LC is mostly used for imports, and the money is paid to the seller abroad, against an import bill. The amount is utilised as and when imports are made by the buyer, and replenished as and when further sales are made. Since the amount under an LC is paid against purchases of actual goods, the goods act as security for such amount, and hence the initial security given is usually lower than the total LC limit. When the bank actually pays the money to the selelr abroad, it has dual security: That of the property given before using the LC, and also of the goods which are bought using the LC. Again, a business journalist should have known this.
> 
> The last loan in question is a Rs 10.35 crore loan from a public sector enterprise, Indian Renewable Energy Development Agency (IREDA). She again uses innuendo to question how a Public Sector enterprise gave a loan to the same Kumsum Finserve. This concern had applied for a loan for the project of for a 2.1 MW wind energy plant. It is also mentioned that “The Wire has reached out to IREDA about its lending policies and will add its response later.”
> 
> Maybe the wire did not have an internet connection, because the entire terms and conditions of availing loans from IREDA is available on the site, and any private entity in India can apply for a loan! It is important to note here that the mission of IREDA is to promote, develop and extend financial assistance for renewable energy and energy efficiency/ conservation projects. It has sanctioned around Rs around Rs 37,000 crore of credit for clean energy projects so far and further Rs 28,000 crore to developers, which aids generation capacity of around 7,000 MW. It plans to sanction around Rs 13,000 crores this financial year. Not quite the puzzle now is it?
> 
> *Low on Facts, High on Innuendo.*
> 
> So what does this major “expose” by Rohini Singh prove: It shows how a company owned by Amit Shah’s son, made a loss of Rs 1.48 crores as soon as Modi came into power, and eroded its net worth, forcing it to shut operations. Another company took standard business finance facilities from a cooperative bank. These finance facilities were misrepresented by Singh as “loan”. It also made use of a Government scheme to promote renewable energy by taking a loan for a wind power project. While narrating this Singh could not even distinguish between a negative reserves position from a positive position.
> 
> Perhaps this is why The Economic Times did not have faith in Singh.
> 
> Links:
> 
> Annual Report of Jay Amit Shah’s company Temple Enterprise Private Ltd
> 
> Copy of article in TheWire (in case it goes down in a “cyberattack”)
> 
> With inputs from @*muglikar_*  and @*attomeybharti*
> 
> http://www.opindia.com/2017/10/the-jay-amit-shah-story-low-on-facts-high-on-innuendo/
> 
> And then this happened



@ashok321 I hope this satisfies you


----------



## Soumitra

Fireurimagination said:


> @ashok321 I hope this satisfies you


Why are u wasting time on that false flagger. Put him on ignore list


----------



## Soumitra

you know Modi govt has really hit the corrupt when opinion pieces are being written glorifying corruption

If the Prime Minister wants to find out why big Indian businessmen are not even beginning to revive investment three years into his tenure, then he should rethink his hunt for black money. In a business climate already vitiated by too many regulators and too many inspectors, the black money hunters add another burdensome layer of rules and regulations. Before he next condemns ‘shell companies’ as vectors of money laundering, he would do well to examine if many of them are not just part of the process of doing business. There is much else that needs to be done urgently to bring back higher rates of growth and desperately needed jobs, so the Prime Minister must put the economy at the top of his list of priorities.

http://indianexpress.com/article/op...rrative-prime-minister-narendra-modi-4879618/

Corruption is morally indefensible, but may be economically efficient. So, in an economy used to such illegality, it is costly to remove corruption. We are told that for SMEs, the GST has been a shock. They made their small profits from tax evasion as they bought and sold. Now, with the GST, they have to declare every transaction and incur the tax along the way. Black money hoards represented the profits of a thriving private economy. Eliminating corruption effectively means reducing the profits of doing business in an economy practised in tax evasion and other forms of illegal behaviour.

http://indianexpress.com/article/opinion/columns/out-of-my-mind-corruption-or-growth-4879630/


----------



## pothead

All the libtards have gone missing from here.


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> All the libtards have gone missing from here.


The Wire ke khatam hone ka maatam manaa rahe hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> You know elections are scheduled in Gujarat when out of work journalist (who briliantly predicted SP sweep in UP and was subsequently fired from ET-Now) brings out a story in leftist rag TheWire regarding how Amit Shah's son "benefited" immensely from the rise of his father.
> 
> The story can be read here
> https://thewire.in/185512/amit-shah-narendra-modi-jay-shah-bjp/
> 
> This story was rebutted briliantly point by point by Op India
> 
> *The Jay Amit Shah story: Low on Facts, High on innuendo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ByOpIndia Staff
> Posted on October 8, 2017
> 
> After a hiatus of a few months, journalist Rohini Singh makes a comeback. Singh was last seen as a journalist with Economic Times. She was on the forefront of their coverage of the Uttar Pradesh elections of 2017. To say she read Uttar Pradesh wrong, would be an understatement, and soon after the results she disappeared from public gaze as well as social media. In 2016, she had attempted to expose “irregularities” relating to then Gujarat CM Anandiben Patel, and the attempt was debunked here.
> 
> Now, around a month before Gujarat elections, she is back, this time with a leftist site called TheWire, which itself has been party to fake news in the past. Singh’s latest scoop is titled: “*The Golden Touch of Jay Amit Shah*” and documents the rise of Amit Shah’s son’s businesses, and how they coincide with Narendra Modi becoming prime minister. Of course, words like “scam” are not thrown around, but nudge-nudge-wink-wink statements and questions are asked.
> 
> But this article is not about Rohini Singh. This is about facts. And the lack of facts in the article in thewire.
> 
> *The “Golden Touch” setup*
> 
> Firstly, Singh places the proposition before us, which justifies the title of “Golden touch”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The innuendo is clear: No sooner did Modi become PM, a failed business of Amit Shah’s son, became an overnight success. First of all, the year in which the revenue shoots up, coincides with the year in which Temple Enterprises Pvt Ltd, went in for one major change: Jay Amit Shah was appointed as director in the company just before the financial year started, in January 2015. Perhaps, this is when the company decided to expand.
> 
> Secondly, “Revenues” or “Turnover” refers to total sales or service income. “Profit” or “loss” refers to such Revenues minus all expenses incurred. Now, let us tabulate the above data:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above table is made up only from the data provided by Singh. Does it seem odd, when you notice that she mentions the profit figure for 3 years, but then in the 4th year, “forgets” the profit figure and instead focuses on turnover? One of the crux of the article is that the turnover jumped 16000 times, hence Mr Jay Amit Shah has the “golden touch”. But would a man with the “golden touch” incur a loss of Rs 1,48,00,551 (Rs 1.48 crores)? Yes, as per the same Registrar of Companies (RoC) filings (link at the end) which Singh quoted so much, this company with Rs 80.50 cr revenues, had Rs 81.99 cr as expenses, and incurred a loss of Rs 1.48 crores as soon as Modi came into power.
> 
> Of course, revealing such information would puncture the entire narrative that Jay Amit Shah’s business was successful just as Modi came into power. Hence, this small piece was hidden by Singh.
> 
> But was it hidden completely? No. She mentions this loss in another paragraph, after she has built the case of the “golden touch”. However, here there is no context given, and more innuendo follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a latter paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the innuendo: _suddenly stopped its business. Net worth “fully eroded”. Little abnormal_. The language clearly raises suspicion on the “sudden” closure and of the claim of net worth being eroded. Some basics again: Net worth is the amount by which assets exceed liabilities, which is generally equal to Shareholders’ funds (Capital) + Accumulated profits/loss. Have a look at the company’s Net Worth in the Financial year when it had the “golden touch”, and within 7 months of which, it stopped business activities:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Rs 20 lacs of shareholders’ funds on 31.03.2015, thanks to the “golden touch” year, the networth became NEGATIVE Rs 77.99 lacs on 31.03.2016.
> 
> So to put this entire thing in context: Jay Amit Shah had a “golden touch” due to which, his company incurred a loss of Rs 1.48 crores as soon as Modi came into power, ended up with a negative net worth of Rs 77.99 lacs, and shut down business activities. Quite a “golden touch” that!
> 
> Too completely prove, how illiterate or devious Singh is, read this paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohini Singh, former journalist at Economic Times, now writing for TheWire.in, just claimed that Reserves and Surplus which turned negative Rs 80.2 lacs from positive Rs 19 lakhs “jumped”! Even grade school children are taught that numbers with brackets with them are negative figures, and basic financial literacy means you know that negative reserves are losses!
> 
> After the above, it may not even be necessary to read the remaining article and take any of its “facts” on face value.
> 
> *The mysterious loans given to the man with the aforesaid “Golden Touch”*
> 
> The next thread of innuendos by Singh is how Jay Amit Shah’s concerns got loans from various entities. Firstly, this loan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In another paragraph, Singh mentions that KFIS is a Non-Banking Financial company (NBFC). As seen above, Singh again puts up some figures: Loan given Rs 15.78 crores, Revenue Rs 7 crores. Prima facie these numbers can evoke shock. How can someone with an income of Rs 7 crores lend Rs 15.78 crores? Well that is what NBFCs do!. An NBFC is almost like a bank i.e. it lends money to borrowers, but unlike a bank, does not accept bank deposits from public. Hence it is called a “Non-Banking” Financial Company.
> 
> The revenue earned by NBFCs is of course interest on loans. Thus, if an NBFC extends loans of Rs 1000, the income can be expected to be around Rs 100 to Rs 200 from that loan, depending on the interest rate varying from 10% to 20% (on a very high side). Thus it is perfectly normal for NBFCs to have low revenues but high loans. For example, Bajaj Finance, which is one of India’s biggest NBFCs had Rs 9977 crores Revenue vs Rs 57,683 crores of loans given for March 2017 i.e. Loans were almost 6 times more than revenues. Singh clearly does not understand financial companies. Lastly, she claims that the loan given was not mentioned in the balancesheet of KFIS. Do banks or NBFCs list out the names of all their borrowers on the balancesheet? Are they even allowed to do so? No! Just to be sure, check the above linked balancesheet of Bajaj Finance, which is also a listed NBFC.
> 
> Next she mentions how Kusum Finserve, another concern of Jay Amit Shah, had managed to raise a loan of Rs 25 crore from a cooperative bank against collateral valued at under Rs 7 crore. Oddly, she herself busts this, when she puts forth the reply from Jay Shah’s lawyer. There was no “loan” of Rs 25 crores. There was only a Letter of Credit (LC) of up to Rs 25 crore.
> 
> What is an LC? An LC is an obligation taken by a bank, to pay the agreed amount to the seller on behalf of its customer. An LC is mostly used for imports, and the money is paid to the seller abroad, against an import bill. The amount is utilised as and when imports are made by the buyer, and replenished as and when further sales are made. Since the amount under an LC is paid against purchases of actual goods, the goods act as security for such amount, and hence the initial security given is usually lower than the total LC limit. When the bank actually pays the money to the selelr abroad, it has dual security: That of the property given before using the LC, and also of the goods which are bought using the LC. Again, a business journalist should have known this.
> 
> The last loan in question is a Rs 10.35 crore loan from a public sector enterprise, Indian Renewable Energy Development Agency (IREDA). She again uses innuendo to question how a Public Sector enterprise gave a loan to the same Kumsum Finserve. This concern had applied for a loan for the project of for a 2.1 MW wind energy plant. It is also mentioned that “The Wire has reached out to IREDA about its lending policies and will add its response later.”
> 
> Maybe the wire did not have an internet connection, because the entire terms and conditions of availing loans from IREDA is available on the site, and any private entity in India can apply for a loan! It is important to note here that the mission of IREDA is to promote, develop and extend financial assistance for renewable energy and energy efficiency/ conservation projects. It has sanctioned around Rs around Rs 37,000 crore of credit for clean energy projects so far and further Rs 28,000 crore to developers, which aids generation capacity of around 7,000 MW. It plans to sanction around Rs 13,000 crores this financial year. Not quite the puzzle now is it?
> 
> *Low on Facts, High on Innuendo.*
> 
> So what does this major “expose” by Rohini Singh prove: It shows how a company owned by Amit Shah’s son, made a loss of Rs 1.48 crores as soon as Modi came into power, and eroded its net worth, forcing it to shut operations. Another company took standard business finance facilities from a cooperative bank. These finance facilities were misrepresented by Singh as “loan”. It also made use of a Government scheme to promote renewable energy by taking a loan for a wind power project. While narrating this Singh could not even distinguish between a negative reserves position from a positive position.
> 
> Perhaps this is why The Economic Times did not have faith in Singh.
> 
> Links:
> 
> Annual Report of Jay Amit Shah’s company Temple Enterprise Private Ltd
> 
> Copy of article in TheWire (in case it goes down in a “cyberattack”)
> 
> With inputs from @*muglikar_*  and @*attomeybharti*
> 
> http://www.opindia.com/2017/10/the-jay-amit-shah-story-low-on-facts-high-on-innuendo/
> 
> And then this happened



Any allegation made by Kapil Sibal has to be taken with a pinch of salt, like his infamous defence of 2G scam


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917427506050768896


----------



## IndoCarib



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

IndoCarib said:


> View attachment 430361



Many of my friends, my family included had stopped usage of fire crackers since few years.
My brother in fact used to promote Cracker less Diwali and he is a VHP member.

This year though, we are promoting Cracker full Diwali and will continue to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916707695591165952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

God's own country, India's most literate state doing a Kim Salam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> God's own country, India's most literate state doing a Kim Salam



Damn, these clowns are in toooo deep, aren't they?


----------



## pothead

absolute gold





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Funny how people every year come out and talk against bursting firecrackers on Diwali while they are completely ok with other sources of pollution here and all around the world rest of the days.

CO2 Emission per capita every year of selected countries

Australia - 18.6 Tons
USA - 16.1 Tons
Canada - 15.5 Tons
UK - 6.2 Tons
India - 1.9 Tons

Faking:-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917317378354147328


----------



## Soumitra

*‘Will send parents to jail if kids don’t go to school’: Watch UP minister issue a dire warning*
*The cabinet minister said he would ‘enact a law of his choice’ and lock up parents without food or drinking water.*

During a party gathering on Saturday, Om Prakash Rajbhar – cabinet minister from Uttar Pradesh for Backward Class Welfare and for Divyangjan (physically challenged persons) Empowerment – warned parents in Ballia, UP, that he would lock them up in police stations for five days if they failed to send their children to school.

The video (above) even shows the minister exchanging laughs with the men behind him as he issues his warning. At one point Rajbhar invoked the _Ramayana, _comparing the situation to that of Ram as he attempted to rescue Sita from Lanka. Just like Ram was compelled to pick up weapons, “stern steps are required against parents unwilling to send their kids to school,” he asserted, stating that he was ready to be hanged to ensure implementation.

PTI reported that in spite of the controversy evoked by his statement, which went viral on social media, Rajbhar stood by his speech. He said, “I stick to my statement. What wrong am I saying if I am threatening to send them to jail? Why are they not sending children to schools when the government is providing all facilities for education?”


----------



## IndoCarib

*RSS Activist Attacked, Beaten Up With Rods In Kerala's Kannur*

https://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/am...ck-in-kannur-1761132?pfrom=home-lateststories


----------



## Soumitra

See the reality of Hindu Rashtra


----------



## pothead

IndoCarib said:


> *RSS Activist Attacked, Beaten Up With Rods In Kerala's Kannur*
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/am...ck-in-kannur-1761132?pfrom=home-lateststories



The libtards pretend nothing like this ever happened.
It's not like a Gauri lankesh was killed, right?


----------



## pothead

https://dynastycrooks.wordpress.com...colleague-wins-the-nobel-prize-for-economics/

I’m surprised the newspapers go with that headline. Come on lefties, don’t disappoint us. You have spent the last 3 years fawning over Raghuram Rajan, but surely there are more embarrassing depths that you can sink to.

So some random organization called Clarivate something had put Rajan on a list of possible Nobel Laureates. The ecosystem jumped on this piece of junk and went to town with it.






Except the “world” didn’t say nothin’ … the Nobel Prize committee didn’t say nothin’ … it was just some random group on the internet that thought he could be a possible winner. You are just treating it as a huge thing because that random group happens to be based abroad.

Right?

See other chamchas :






Again, what list? Whose list?

So it gave me great pleasure when the Nobel Committee handed the liberals their asses on a platter. Suck on this one.

Not only did Rockstar not win, the guy who won happened to have said this.






Can you feel the liberal asses on fire here?

Hey Dhume… guess what? Seems the pro-demonetization guys were on the list, after all? The real list, not the fake one that media clowns were talking about.

I love this. I love this.

Slapped black and blue by the Nobel Prize Committee, some liberals came up with a defense that was beyond hilarious. No really, they think the latter part of what Richard Thaler said on demonetization is helping their case. Here, I quote the graphic Altnews made:






LOL!

So he didn’t want the Rs 2000 note! Great! So he wasn’t opposing Modi’s move to demonetize Rs 500 and Rs 1000 notes. What he opposed was bringing in the Rs 2000 note. *In other words, what he wanted was a much harsher form of demonetization : where Modi just sucks out the currency and then leaves everyone to go figure out the digital, cashless transactions*.

And how exactly does this help the case of those who complained that the shock of demonetization hit the cash intensive sectors?

Never mind. Chamcha cheerleaders and chamcha outlets like Altnews are hurt badly enough from the disappointment of seeing Rockstar lose out (again… he wasn’t on any list … except perhaps on the liberal’ wishlist …lol!)

See, it’s not like I am saying that a Nobel winner has to be treated like some kind of ultimate authority. *Economics isn’t even a science. That’s why you see Dhume and Mihir Sharma giving lectures on it. You wouldn’t find Dhume and Mihir Sharma lecturing on gravitational waves or the Riemann hypothesis or how to design cryogenic engines. *

And for what it’s worth, we have all seen what happens when a Nobel winning economist is asked to actually build something. Instead of theorizing his *** off at Harvard and/or giving recommendations to Rahul Gandhi for PM post. Then, the Nobel babu uses crores to fund his luxurious travels and hire his cronies and then runs away after building a “university” that looks worse off than a high school.

This is about the PR defeat of the left. They know what they would have done if Rockstar had won. And by needlessly salivating on some sorry *** list put out by some random people, they have brought this mockery on themselves. Can’t complain now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

That's how messed up liberalism is.
discomfort for few hours to animals must be protested
BUT cutting their throats, slowly bleeding them to death, cut them into pieces, roast them in oil and eat them is Yummu.

No idea how these clowns live this kind of duplicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918045963125526529


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> See the reality of Hindu Rashtra




*SC ban on fireworks in Delhi during Diwali: 'Will Hindus now be told they can't cremate dead?' asks Tripura governor*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917667244779331584*


----------



## noksss

Failed Demonitization/GST 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...n-april-to-september/articleshow/61037369.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> Failed Demonitization/GST
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...n-april-to-september/articleshow/61037369.cms



Kyon liberals ke jale pe namak daal rahe ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

I'm Pìssed at Modi Sarkar. It should file Plea to challenge SC's decision on banning Sales of Crackers on Diwali. However, in Gurgan section 144 has been Imposed & other leaders are welcoming this decision. THOO on BJP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Kejriwal ki car chori Ho Gayi!  Chor Ko More.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MagicMarker

Scotlander said:


> Kejriwal ki car chori Ho Gayi!  Chor Ko More.



Has he paid Ram Jaithmalani's fees yet ? 

How much was it ? 2 crores ?


----------



## Ashesh

MagicMarker said:


> Has he paid Ram Jaithmalani's fees yet ?
> 
> How much was it ? 2 crores ?



Not yet. 2 crores. 

One of AAP NRI volunteer wanted his car back. I think he's taken Delhi Ka Malik's car.

@ashok321 Already Blamed Mudi?


----------



## Soumitra

Scotlander said:


> Kejriwal ki car chori Ho Gayi!  Chor Ko More.



Dont worry the thief wont go far. The car will travel a few KM and take a automatic U-Turn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Dont worry the thief wont go far. The car will travel a few KM and take a automatic U-Turn



Classic man.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918798816165249024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918798816165249024



4 dead in 9 days due to potholes. Ktaka CM Sidhu says deaths not due to potholes but because of accidents.

https://www.ndtv.com/karnataka-news...siddaramaiah-on-bengaluru-road-deaths-1761996


----------



## pothead

IndoCarib said:


> 4 dead in 9 days due to potholes. Ktaka CM Sidhu says deaths not due to potholes but because of accidents.
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/karnataka-news...siddaramaiah-on-bengaluru-road-deaths-1761996



Imagine if this was Yogi saying something similar.
The liberals would be running naked all over India shouting obscenities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918799357033541632
This is how you handle lies by asking them to put the proofs in front of the courts.
Wish Congress had as much courage to dare people provide proofs to court.


----------



## IndoCarib

pothead said:


> Imagine if this was Yogi saying something similar.
> The liberals would be running naked all over India shouting obscenities.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918799357033541632
> This is how you handle lies by asking them to put the proofs in front of the courts.
> Wish Congress had as much courage to dare people provide proofs to court.



There is lot of public anger on Sidhu's Cong govt. Last few nails are waiting to be hammered on Cong coffin. Opportunity for BJP to capitalize


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918799369976946688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918807558961483776

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

It took Modi just 3 years to turn a Hindu hater into a Bhakth.
Who said Ache Din have not come?


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918886926937026560

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Hope Raj Thackeray put his efforts to stop his own corporators rather than bullet trains 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...h-raj-join-shiv-sena/articleshow/61076295.cms


----------



## Soumitra

*
Bihar: 20 universities to receive Rs 10,000 crore over five years, says Modi in Patna*
*Chief Minister Nitish Kumar pitched for the central university status for Patna University at the event.*




PMO India/Twitter


Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Saturday attended the centenary celebrations of Patna University, the country’s seventh old university. Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar, Deputy Chief Minister Sushil Kumar Modi, Union ministers Ram Vilas Paswan and Ravi Shankar Prasad were also present at the event.

Modi said in every state, the top level of civil services has people who have studied in Patna University. “In Delhi, I interact with so many officials, many of whom belong to Bihar,” he added.

The prime minister said when the country celebrates 75 years of independence, Bihar should feature in the list of leading states in the nation. “This is what we are aiming and working towards,” he said. He added India has to make a place in the world by understanding the changing trends across the world and increased spirit of competitiveness.

Modi also announced Rs 10,000 crore fund over five years for 10 private and public universities. “India is a youthful nation, blessed with youthful aspirations. Our youngsters can do a lot for the nation and the world,” he said.

View image on Twitter





Follow

PMO India 

✔@PMOIndia
Happening now- the Prime Minister is speaking at the Centenary Celebrations of Patna University. Watch. http://www.narendramodi.in/watch-live 


Follow

BJP 

✔@BJP4India
The commitment of Shri @NitishKumar towards the progress of Bihar is commendable : PM Shri @narendramodi
Speaking at the centenary event, Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar pitched for the central university status for Patna University. “Patna University was founded in the year when the Champaran Satyagraha took place,” he said. Kumar reminisced of his days spent as a student at the university.

He also took a dig at the Congress as former education minister Ashok Chaudhary had attended the event. “I hope you will not be expelled from your party,” he said.

On September 27, Choudhary had been removed from the post of the Bihar Pradesh Congress Committee chief with immediate effect. The ouster followed speculation that a few Congress members, including Choudhary, were engineering a defection to the Janata Dal (United). However, this allegation was denied by Choudhary.

Political tensions have been high in Bihar since July 26 when Kumar broke his Janata Dal (United)’s alliance with the Congress and the Rashtriya Janata Dal in the state, and resigned from the chief minister’s post. He later allied with the Bharatiya Janata Party, and was sworn in as the chief minister again.

View image on Twitter





Follow

ANI 

✔@ANI
I humbly request that Patna University should be granted central university status: Bihar CM Nitish Kumar in Patna


----------



## Soumitra

*Kerala High Court rules that student politics has no place in educational institutes*




ByOpIndia Staff
Posted on October 14, 2017


The Kerala High Court, while hearing a contempt of court case, has ruled that politics has no place in campuses of educational institutes and students can be expelled if they are found indulging in such activities.

The court made the observations while hearing a contempt of court case which was filed by the Principal of MES College, Malappuram against Debashish Kumar Behra, the secretary of the college’s Students Federation of India (SFI) wing, a radical leftist organisation found on some campuses.

As per the court, political activities like _dharna_, hunger strikes, _satyagraha,_ etc. have no place in a constitutional democracy, let alone in educational institutions. It further observed that anyone indulging in such activities at educational institutions would make himself/herself liable for expulsion.

The court made more scathing observations:

Educational institutions are meant for imparting education and not politics. By their political ambition, the political parties cannot hold to ransom the educational institution or the right of the civilised students to receive education.

The court also looked at photographs of students holding a dharna inside the campus and opined that students council, academic council, and courts are available for students to put forth their grievances. It also made a scathing remark that, people resorting to dharna or hunger strike shows that they are aware about the illegitimacy of their demands. Thus they use coercive methods to achieve their objectives which otherwise could not have been achieved legally.

Such an observation by a nation’s High Court might be a landmark precedent when it comes to student politics in India.

Even though such on-campus politics has some on paper benefits like, imbibing team spirit and leadership qualities among students, in reality the whole students politics scenario has become synonymous with various negatives in recent years.

There have been various cases of violence in educational campuses around the nation. It was reported in February that a clash had broken out between leftist student organisation All India Students Association (AISA) and Akhil Bharatiya Vidyarthi Parishad (ABVP) outside Ramjas College in Delhi University. This fight had caused injuries to professors and media persons, though media tried to hid the violence by the leftists.

West Bengal too has become notorious in this regard. To name a few instances, in 2016, 16 students and 2 policemen were injured in north-Dinajpur after a fight broke out between student wings of CPI(M) and TMC. In 2015 there were reports that a member of Congress’ student wing was beaten to death, by alleged Trinamool Chhatra Parishad (TMCP) when a clash broke out between the two organisations in a West Midnapore college.

Uttar Pradesh has also seen a share of its student violence after there were reports  in 2014 about a big brawl erupting in Digambar Jain college at Bagpat during a student union election.

Kerala, whose High Court has now made the observations, too has seen violence in the form of SFI forcibly preventing the entry of other student federations in colleges across the state.

Apart from violence, some educational institutes have also become hotbed for anti-national activities under the garb of student politics. The most high profile instance was the 2016 JNU protests where leftist student organisations had reportedly chanted anti-India slogans while protesting the death penalty meted out to terrorist Afzal Guru.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919105351441616897

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt Kithe Gavach Gaye? 

BJP lost Gurdaspur By Elections! AAP Candidate coming third woth Approximately 10K votes.


----------



## noksss




----------



## Ashesh

@ashok321 AAP lost deposit at Gurdaspur By-elections? EVM kharab hai?


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Empathy Inc.


> For instance, the ease with which those in the organised compassion industry, widely known as “liberals”, create news from almost nothing. Fake News is deservedly defamed, but insubstantial news with a “moral compass” is respected by the elites.





> golden age for liberals with no special gifts in the arts, academics or journalism, but who are loyal to some Western European notion of liberal values and for which reason the Empathy Inc will promote and reward them.





> Art, real courageous art that does not seek easy crutches, achieves far more in the process of moving us and entertaining us than activism ever does. The film Newton, for instance, shows with considerable power the absurdity of democratic process in an impoverished tribal region; and that extreme uprightness in a person is actually a psychiatric condition.





> They (common citizens) appear to despise liberalism but they only despise its leadership. So do the honest among the ‘liberals’, but if they speak they will lose the security of their social networks. As they know, there is no such thing as freedom of expression.



https://blogs.timesofindia.indiatim...cre-liberals-whove-made-an-empire-of-empathy/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919590147666137088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...b-for-condemning-cow-slaughter/1/1069443.html

A Bengaluru woman was brutally thrashed by a 100-member mob for reporting illegal cow slaughter to police and trying to rescue the animals from the slaughterhouse.

Nandini, along with a couple of friends, was driving by Avalahalli area near Tippu Circle in Bengaluru's JP Nagar when she spotted some suspicious activity. Nandini says that her friend saw cows being taken to a secluded lane in the area and being slaughtered.

It is an area where many illegal beef shops operate. They had also heard of 14 cows being found there. Nandini and her friends went to Thalaghattapura police station around 6 30 PM and lodged a complaint.


"Police assured us they will take necessary action. We sat there at the station and noticed at least 15-20 policemen there. When they were leaving to locate the area we mentioned, we requested them to take us along so that we could direct them," Nandini said.

"Two constables got into my car (Innova). When we reached the lane where cow slaughter was going on, I could see crowds there. I thought it could be people gathering seeing police vehicles."

"Assuming there would be police inside the lane, we went inside. There, I was shocked to see that we were alone. Not one cop was there. The mob got into a frenzy and hurled bricks at my vehicle," she said. 

Nandini said that the two constables who were with her got down from her car and did nothing.

"They shouted pro-Pakistan slogans and continued raining stones at my car from all sides. I somehow managed to get myself out of these. All this happened around 8 30 PM. Window panes of my car shattered and my right shoulder was injured."

Nandini told India Today that when she returned to the police station, the sub-inspector there shouted at them, refused to take pictures of them as proof of the attack, and alleged that nobody at the station bothered to help.

"I now feel the SI work hand-in-glove with those criminals," she said.

"It looked like a trap to teach us a lesson. I have lodged another complaint but they have watered down the IPC sections," Nandini told India Today.

Former chief minister of Karnataka BS Yeddyurappa condemned the violence on Twitter. He said, "Condemn the brutal mob-attack on the woman who exposed illegal cow slaughter. This violent attack today in Bengaluru is another proof law and order breakdown under Karnataka CM Siddaramaiah.


Follow

B.S. Yeddyurappa 

*✔*@BSYBJP
Condemn the brutal mob-attack on the woman who exposed illegal cow slaughter. This violent attack today in Bengaluru is another proof law & order breakdown under @cmofkarnatakaSh. @siddaramiah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

**What is your view on the saying "Congress has looted India for 70 years?"**

It isn't the looting of wealth that bothers me so much as the sheer fact that the Congress merely replaced the Brits in some ways - they just became masters of the same, broken, weak people, who were simply willing to suck up to authority. Nobody gave India confidence! This is the part that bothers me so much, especially with MK Gandhi's style of 'winning' us freedom by giving the enemy higher moral ground.

So, India has grown up as an apologetic impotent nation, where our children are taught to revere impractical, passive, cowardly notions like non-violence, when everything in nature tells us to fight to survive. Of course I know the philosophy of not fighting because of being strong. But this comes from mastery, not shamelessly bowing to masters!

So, we saw a change of guard. The Brits went, and new masters came in the form of the Congress Party. Hierarchies remained, the class system remained, and subservience remained. Where the heck did all the dynamism go?

Then we were thrown into a socialist mindset, people waiting for alms from government wealth redistribution programs instead of being empowered. We got protectionist policies, that prevented prosperity and competition, throwing us away from a path of a meritocracy. Hindustan Motors was started around the same time as Toyota, and Tata Steel started around the same time as Nippon Steel. Nippon Steel produces around five times as much as Tata Steel without native resources of ore. No need to talk about Hindustan Motors and Toyota. Japan coming out of twin nuclear strikes was devastated way more than India under the Brits. Do we need to compare how different the growth paths of these two nations have been?

*Only when thousands died did we start the Green Revolution. Only when China attacked us did we realize we need to become militarily stronger. Only with our backs against the wall, did India liberalize its economy. Under the Congress, every move we have made towards any kind of development has come under inevitable circumstances, with our backs against the wall.*

India was never allowed to be truly independent, strong, and proud of its people's full potential. No wonder so many of us left in droves and thrived in various countries elsewhere. *This is the loot I would feel most wronged by - denying India its best talents and minds, because we didn't create the conditions for dignified development.*

*Incredibly, the immense sacrifices of our fighting heroes were also swept aside under this avalanche of worship for Gandhiji. Why? So that the Brits would feel good? The Congress party was reporting to British Intelligence for 5 years after we became an independent country, about Subhash Bose's family's movements. During a criminal probe of the Bofors scandal, the Congress External Affairs minister delivered a letter to a foreign body to deny evidence and cooperation to an Indian investigating agency. Years later, a whole bunch of Congress members and their cronies used the letterhead of the Indian Parliament to petition the USA to not issue a visa to Narendra Modi, the man who would become Prime Minister. It is these bunch of *** lickers that I want to hang or burn over a slow fire.*

The Congress has a clear obsession with white people and a need to constantly please them. When Hillary Clinton asked India to wean itself off Iranian oil, the Congress government promptly obliged, even though Iran and India have been close friends for a long time. No surprise then that pasta aunty from Italy is their supremo. Think she would have got the same respect if she had been a Nigerian black woman? I don't think so. That's how deeply ingrained the slave mentality is in the ranks of the Congress.

It is the loot of India's pride, dignity, dynamism and die hard spirit that bothers me much much more than the loot of wealth. This country produced enough wealth to support the British Empire for 200 years. It can easily produce much more to ensure prosperity, health and well being for its own people. This is an abundant, powerful country, that has been prevented from being a developed, forward thinking, awesome nation that could by now have been an example for the world.

*If India has been a weak, apologetic nation for so long, it's precisely because of the Congress. Why do we have to put up with these weasels and the fools who are aligning with them? I could even tolerate a ruthless, despotic, dictatorial mindset. It is this slimy, backstabbing, self serving Lutyens mindset that really irks me. I would give anything to destroy this smugness, decimate it, and put it firmly behind us.*

The economic loot is nothing compared to this, but we will bloody well make them pay for all of it.

*Courtesy Bala Senthil Kumar - In Quora
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920135355910598656

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920135355910598656



Madrassa concept does not make sense to me.
Why is govt funding religious teachings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920354735030353920

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920535822545297408
Who said Demo and GST are bad for economy


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920535822545297408
> Who said Demo and GST are bad for economy


Purana vido hai. 1000 ke purane note hain


----------



## ashok321

Its Rahul..

m.hindustantimes.com/india-news/one-chart-that-shows-how-rahul-gandhi-is-challenging-narendra-modi-on-twitter/story-0ybIrE0J9ZrD7CnDdwfEFO


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


>




Dear lord. 
Modi knows how to trigger the seculars. 
This image would sure be used in a lot of elections going ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Proof that Indian Economy is in doldrums. GST and Demonetization has killed the Indian Economy

India's largest two wheeler maker Hero MotoCorp Ltd. sold a record 3 lakh units and more in a single day on Dhanteras, October 17.

https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/2017/10/20/hero-motocorp-registers-record-sales-on-dhanteras


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Proof that Indian Economy is in doldrums. GST and Demonetization has killed the Indian Economy
> 
> India's largest two wheeler maker Hero MotoCorp Ltd. sold a record 3 lakh units and more in a single day on Dhanteras, October 17.
> 
> https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/2017/10/20/hero-motocorp-registers-record-sales-on-dhanteras



Damn...
I guess the rats will safely crawl back to their holes to rest.


----------



## Soumitra

One more proof of Indian Economy in Doldrums. this time by NASA





India 2012. Photo Courtesy: Nasa








India 2016. Photo Courtesy: Nasa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Damn it. Even Morgan Stanley is becoming intolerant sanghibot 

*India GDP growth to re-accelerate as GST impact fades: Morgan*

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...as-gst-impact-fades-morgan/article9847310.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> One more proof of Indian Economy in Doldrums. this time by NASA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India 2012. Photo Courtesy: Nasa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India 2016. Photo Courtesy: Nasa



A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## pothead




----------



## pothead

Biggest achievements of Nautanki Kejriwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

The morons in BJP TN unit hyped a average movie which has a 2 mins scene about GST into a national debate and the end result is TN is having a very high anti-modi wave now . If things go this way BJP can kiss goodbye to TN for another 20 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> The morons in BJP TN unit hyped a average movie which has a 2 mins scene about GST into a national debate and the end result is TN is having a very high anti-modi wave now . If things go this way BJP can kiss goodbye to TN for another 20 years



Not only that the some secular folks vigorously promoted the movie on social media. The GST scene went viral. The result is that the producers and Vijay (who is a Christian I heard) are having a blast. The stupid TN BJP walked into the trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> Not only that the some secular folks vigorously promoted the movie on social media. The GST scene went viral. The result is that the producers and Vijay (who is a Christian I heard) are having a blast. The stupid TN BJP walked into the trap.



The movie by far is the highest collection in a short period so far it has collected 150CR . Had the idiots in TN BJP have shut their mouth there wouldn't be such a huge anti-BJP/Modi wave in TN right now .This actor is getting coverage in all sorts of national media (CNN,NDTV,Timesnow) and rahul gandhi questioning modi and now with TN politicians too jumping in this is the worst ever PR disaster for BJP/Modi in TN because of few morons in TN BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

noksss said:


> The morons in BJP TN unit hyped a average movie which has a 2 mins scene about GST into a national debate and the end result is TN is having a very high anti-modi wave now . If things go this way BJP can kiss goodbye to TN for another 20 years





IndoCarib said:


> Not only that the some secular folks vigorously promoted the movie on social media. The GST scene went viral. The result is that the producers and Vijay (who is a Christian I heard) are having a blast. The stupid TN BJP walked into the trap.



This is exactly what I mean. BJP of late, has been making so many unforced errors or failing to seize an opportunity when it presents itself like in the case of Jallikattu. What made it worse was that BJP, for all I know, was for Jallikattu but still fcuked it up with their pussyfooting.

I don't know if it is the hubris that has set in or the battle fatigue. But I have never seen Modi looking so tired even at the height of canvassing in 2014. Either way, it doesn't bode well for the BJP if they don't get their acts together quickly. All their hard work could be undone even before UPA forms their next government should NDA lose.


----------



## pothead

I have a different opinion on the whole Vijay issue.

Contrary to current opinion, I feel it's good for BJP.
Prior to this BJP would not stand up to people who takes shots at it. Look at other parties. They attack much worse and don't even take a step back.

People like Vijay know they can get away attacking BJP and hence they do this. Does anyone remember what Amma did to Vijay or Kamal? She brought these two to their knees.

BJP needs to attack in TN. There are crores of Hindus under siege in TN with no option. Until BJP becomes aggressive and starts attacking these fakes and take a prominent stand against them, the base is not going to go up.

TN politics don't run on facts. They run on emotions and mania. There is no point in debating facts of GST in TN. The common man does not care and most don't understand and rest don't want to. For people their heroes are never wrong. 
The only way to break this halo is a full frontal attack, which BJP is rightly doing. Once Vijay & co start understanding that their positions have consequences, then, they might think twice.

Now coming to countering the film on facts, that is being done by central leadership.

Remember, one of the things we learnt from AAP is that there is nothing like bad publicity.
All the talk in TN is around BJP, which is a good thing. I know a lot of people in TN who vote for DMK because they have no other choice and most of these people are Brahmins. 
Unless BJP stands up and shows that they are for these people, they are not getting their votes.

Vijay JOSEPH needed to be exposed because he made his film a political vehicle. Had he not done that BJP would have been in wrong to touch him. 
But since Vijay JOSEPH made his move, BJP has no obligation to hold back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Acknowledge

pothead said:


> I have a different opinion on the whole Vijay issue.
> 
> Contrary to current opinion, I feel it's good for BJP.
> Prior to this BJP would not stand up to people who takes shots at it. Look at other parties. They attack much worse and don't even take a step back.
> 
> People like Vijay know they can get away attacking BJP and hence they do this. Does anyone remember what Amma did to Vijay or Kamal? She brought these two to their knees.
> 
> BJP needs to attack in TN. There are crores of Hindus under siege in TN with no option. Until BJP becomes aggressive and starts attacking these fakes and take a prominent stand against them, the base is not going to go up.
> 
> TN politics don't run on facts. They run on emotions and mania. There is no point in debating facts of GST in TN. The common man does not care and most don't understand and rest don't want to. For people their heroes are never wrong.
> The only way to break this halo is a full frontal attack, which BJP is rightly doing. Once Vijay & co start understanding that their positions have consequences, then, they might think twice.
> 
> Now coming to countering the film on facts, that is being done by central leadership.
> 
> Remember, one of the things we learnt from AAP is that there is nothing like bad publicity.
> All the talk in TN is around BJP, which is a good thing. I know a lot of people in TN who vote for DMK because they have no other choice and most of these people are Brahmins.
> Unless BJP stands up and shows that they are for these people, they are not getting their votes.
> 
> Vijay JOSEPH needed to be exposed because he made his film a political vehicle. Had he not done that BJP would have been in wrong to touch him.
> But since Vijay JOSEPH made his move, BJP has no obligation to hold back.


By comparing BJP to Amma you are comparing apples to oranges. I don't know if you are from TN or not.
The one thing you have to understand is that the people of TN donot essentially consider BJP as a TN party. In their minds BJP is a North Indian party.

So essentially, the same message (that of fighting back) when it comes from an insider(amma/etc) results in very different reaction when compared to when it comes from a perceived outside(bjp).

BJP first needs to be accepted as a Tamil party there before it comes on an equal footing with DMK or AIADMK. That is the fundamental difference and that is what BJP should be trying to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

pothead said:


> I have a different opinion on the whole Vijay issue.
> 
> Contrary to current opinion, I feel it's good for BJP.
> Prior to this BJP would not stand up to people who takes shots at it. Look at other parties. They attack much worse and don't even take a step back.
> 
> People like Vijay know they can get away attacking BJP and hence they do this. Does anyone remember what Amma did to Vijay or Kamal? She brought these two to their knees.
> 
> BJP needs to attack in TN. There are crores of Hindus under siege in TN with no option. Until BJP becomes aggressive and starts attacking these fakes and take a prominent stand against them, the base is not going to go up.
> 
> TN politics don't run on facts. They run on emotions and mania. There is no point in debating facts of GST in TN. The common man does not care and most don't understand and rest don't want to. For people their heroes are never wrong.
> The only way to break this halo is a full frontal attack, which BJP is rightly doing. Once Vijay & co start understanding that their positions have consequences, then, they might think twice.
> 
> Now coming to countering the film on facts, that is being done by central leadership.
> 
> Remember, one of the things we learnt from AAP is that there is nothing like bad publicity.
> All the talk in TN is around BJP, which is a good thing. I know a lot of people in TN who vote for DMK because they have no other choice and most of these people are Brahmins.
> Unless BJP stands up and shows that they are for these people, they are not getting their votes.
> 
> Vijay JOSEPH needed to be exposed because he made his film a political vehicle. Had he not done that BJP would have been in wrong to touch him.
> But since Vijay JOSEPH made his move, BJP has no obligation to hold back.



I absolutely agree with this.

There is no other option for BJP to gain ground in TN other than frontal attack the stupid hypocrisy that is happening here in my state. You have to tame the bull by the horn and TN bulls are no different.

If BJP runs around behind these parties in the name of secularism and free speech it will not gain 1% vote share even after 100 years. 

There has been enormous brainwashing done for the last 70 years in TN in the name of Atheism, Periarism, Secularism, Language chauvinism, minority appeasement, and so many other isms.

What central leadership of BJP and central government needs to do is the support the Tamil card wholeheartedly without any suspicion that it may lead to separate development of Tamil identity and expose the hypocrisy. 

Unfortunately I do not see any TN BJP politicians doing this, I must say that they are trying but it's not sufficient.

CG missed the golden opportunity of Jallikattu protests despite doing a lot behind the scenes to support it.

I was pleasantly surprised reading the comments of this article.
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/editorial/facts-in-fiction/article19907516.ece#vuukle_div

This would not have happened without BJP raising the voices. TN people are slowly opening their eyes, it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> I have a different opinion on the whole Vijay issue.
> 
> Contrary to current opinion, I feel it's good for BJP.
> Prior to this BJP would not stand up to people who takes shots at it. Look at other parties. They attack much worse and don't even take a step back.
> 
> People like Vijay know they can get away attacking BJP and hence they do this. Does anyone remember what Amma did to Vijay or Kamal? She brought these two to their knees.
> 
> BJP needs to attack in TN. There are crores of Hindus under siege in TN with no option. Until BJP becomes aggressive and starts attacking these fakes and take a prominent stand against them, the base is not going to go up.
> 
> TN politics don't run on facts. They run on emotions and mania. There is no point in debating facts of GST in TN. The common man does not care and most don't understand and rest don't want to. For people their heroes are never wrong.
> The only way to break this halo is a full frontal attack, which BJP is rightly doing. Once Vijay & co start understanding that their positions have consequences, then, they might think twice.
> 
> Now coming to countering the film on facts, that is being done by central leadership.
> 
> Remember, one of the things we learnt from AAP is that there is nothing like bad publicity.
> All the talk in TN is around BJP, which is a good thing. I know a lot of people in TN who vote for DMK because they have no other choice and most of these people are Brahmins.
> Unless BJP stands up and shows that they are for these people, they are not getting their votes.
> 
> Vijay JOSEPH needed to be exposed because he made his film a political vehicle. Had he not done that BJP would have been in wrong to touch him.
> But since Vijay JOSEPH made his move, BJP has no obligation to hold back.



You cant compare Amma who ruled TN 4 times to a non-existent BJP in TN , Amma has the charisma of a bold/commanding/tough lady and stood for TN states rights whenever its required you don't have to show me an equally charismatic person at least show me one sensible person in TN BJP ? do you think these idiots command the same respect and following of Amma/Stalin in TN? . What's happening now is these idiots are exposing themselves which is indirectly strengthening DMK in tamilnadu as Stalin is looked at someone who is pro-business and development and story doesn't end here these guys are creating even a anti-Modi wave too because of their stupidity , I seriously don't understand why Modi/shah are tolerating such incompetent leaders in TN . As I said earlier with these idiots at helm BJP can kiss goodbye to TN for another 20 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*Sanjiv Bhatt gets it on his butt *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922160979244343296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922332390986358784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922106100220088320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922290989817004032


----------



## noksss

Valid Question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paranoid Android



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Valid Question



The Vatican Pimp Vijay Joseph pained by the 300 temples built.
He won't blink about the 17500 churches built, where all the hospitals could have been built.

BJP needs to expose these kind of Vatican pimps.
I for once am proud of TN BJP. They are going hammer and tongs at this guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> The Vatican Pimp Vijay Joseph pained by the 300 temples built.
> He won't blink about the 17500 churches built, where all the hospitals could have been built.
> 
> BJP needs to expose these kind of Vatican pimps.
> I for once am proud of TN BJP. They are going hammer and tongs at this guy.



You are missing the point here dude he talked about 2G scam too in one of his previous movie so everyone is of the view that instead of bringing the religious angle the TN BJP idiots should have countered him with facts which would have saved BJP in TN with from the current negativity


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> You are missing the point here dude he talked about 2G scam too in one of his previous movie so everyone is of the view that instead of bringing the religious angle the TN BJP idiots should have countered him with facts which would have saved BJP in TN with from the current negativity



You are right had it been about a scam or something similar.
A policy of govt that is in infancy being taken down, is done for political reasons. Vijay's movie was about his political future and BJP's response was accurate.

Don't go by TV bytes. There are numerous people in TN who are with BJP on this issue as well, just that they don't come out on tv debates.

BJP needs this to have an alternative to periyar angle in TN.
They should go hammer and tongs with Hindutva in TN.


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> You are right had it been about a scam or something similar.
> A policy of govt that is in infancy being taken down, is done for political reasons. Vijay's movie was about his political future and BJP's response was accurate.
> 
> Don't go by TV bytes. There are numerous people in TN who are with BJP on this issue as well, just that they don't come out on tv debates.
> 
> BJP needs this to have an alternative to periyar angle in TN.
> They should go hammer and tongs with Hindutva in TN.



Not only TV bytes I am seeing the trend in Social media too , unfortunately I have to agree with the trend on how the whole issue is handled . The biggest beneficiary in this whole issue is actor Vijay who's movie not only become the highest grossing (150 CR in 5 days) of this year but also have gave him a very high positive PR now tell me who is the biggest looser in this whole issue


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Not only TV bytes I am seeing the trend in Social media too , unfortunately I have to agree with the trend on how the whole issue is handled . The biggest beneficiary in this whole issue is actor Vijay who's movie not only become the highest grossing (150 CR in 5 days) of this year but also have gave him a very high positive PR now tell me who is the biggest looser in this whole issue



Vijay's last 5 films crossed 100 crores.
Whether Vijay becomes popular with this is one angle.

the other is BJP looking like idiots without even offering a strong defence of it's main policies.

If BJP had taken this lying down, it would have been extremely shameful.
Vijay might be winning, does not mean BJP is not winning.

Don't forget, the person countering Vijay is a Tamil Hindu. And they are getting traction in TN where needed.

Again, the point is, BJP must defend these kinds of attacks. There is no point in allowing 2 bit actors taking pot shots at it.
Lastly, let's not make Vijay any more of a hero than he is. One only has to look at AP and see fate of Chiranjeevi, who has a following similar to Rajni. Movies are movies and when it comes to voting people know what they want.
Vijay with his movie wanted to create a perception that BJP policies are bad. BJP by aggressively countering him have more or less put this gang in their place.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922810601126076417


----------



## Fireurimagination

BJP set to score easy wins in HP, Gujarat, says survey


----------



## Soumitra

See how desperate the Libtards are. They have already given up hope for Gujarat and are trying to sugar coat it

*Even if BJP wins and Congress loses Gujarat, Rahul Gandhi will still emerge victorious*

*http://www.dailyo.in/politics/gujar...l-gandhi-modi-hardik-patel/story/1/20226.html*


----------



## IndoCarib

Hardik patel is busted. Or does he matter anymore?

*Is Hardik Patel Lying About Rahul Gandhi Meet? Yes, Suggests CCTV Footage*

https://www.ndtv.com/video/news/news/hardik-patel-lying-about-rahul-gandhi-meet-yes-suggests-cctv-footage-470709








please share to the max.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

IndoCarib said:


> Hardik patel is busted. Or does he matter anymore?



Over rated. He is not even Keshubhai Patel.

@noksss this is what BJP is doing on sidelines. It's not just one pronged attack 

These kinds of political points being scored by actors should be countered at political level as well as intellectual level.

https://www.ndtv.com/tamil-nadu-new...sal-team-in-challenge-over-wrong-fact-1766706


----------



## pothead

Let's Hang BJP.
What a blow to economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> Over rated. He is not even Keshubhai Patel.
> 
> @noksss this is what BJP is doing on sidelines. It's not just one pronged attack
> 
> These kinds of political points being scored by actors should be countered at political level as well as intellectual level.
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/tamil-nadu-new...sal-team-in-challenge-over-wrong-fact-1766706



To put it simply

*What kind of campaign I expected from TN BJP*







*And what actually they did is*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Lol:

*Sunanda probe: HC rejects Swamy's plea, calls it 'political interest litigation':*

*Will not link my Aadhaar number with mobile: Mamata Banerjee*

Volte-face?

*Waah Taj! Yogi visits 'pride of India' Taj Mahal:*


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> See how desperate the Libtards are. They have already given up hope for Gujarat and are trying to sugar coat it
> 
> *Even if BJP wins and Congress loses Gujarat, Rahul Gandhi will still emerge victorious*
> 
> *http://www.dailyo.in/politics/gujar...l-gandhi-modi-hardik-patel/story/1/20226.html*



*Why a win may not be enough for BJP in Modi's Gujarat*

*http://www.dailyo.in/politics/gujar...pesh-thakor-jignesh-mevani/story/1/20246.html*


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> *Why a win may not be enough for BJP in Modi's Gujarat*



They know what awaits them in Gujarat.
All this is to cushion Pappu.


----------



## pothead

The rise of Tamil Hindus.


----------



## ashok321

*President Kovind heaps praises on Kerala:*


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924107634248003584


----------



## Soumitra

JNU Kangaroo Court


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924239845567942656


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> JNU Kangaroo Court
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924239845567942656



All this happened for days in our Capital while the judges of SC were busy hearing on the quantum of water that can be poured on an Hindu idol in temples.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924338956715540481

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> All this happened for days in our Capital while the judges of SC were busy hearing on the quantum of water that can be poured on an Hindu idol in temples.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924338956715540481


Irony is Hijab is supposed to desexualize women and prevent them from "male gaze" So a high fashion hijab beats its own purpose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924618205959741440

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Jihadi ma'am put in place by SC

*SC slams Mamata government on Aadhaar plea, says state can't challenge law passed by Centre*
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...law-passed-by-centre/articleshow/61333732.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Indian economy is in such doldrums. Hai Tauba ab kyaa hoga? GST and Demonetization has totally wrecked it

*India hits a century in World Bank’s ease of doing business rankings*
India jumps 30 spots to 100 in World Bank’s ease of doing business ranking for 2018, driven by banking reforms, power supplies and protection of minority investors
Asit Ranjan Mishra
View image on Twitter





https://twitter.com/narendramodi/status/925371481437044737


Narendra Modi 

✔@narendramodi

Historic jump in ‘Ease of Doing Business’ rankings is the outcome of the all-round & multi-sectoral reform push of Team India.

8:08 PM - Oct 31, 2017


451451 Replies


2,4492,449 Retweets


5,4105,410 likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy




Out of the 10 parameters, India got its highest ranking in “protecting minority investors” parameter by rising to the fourth position globally from 13th last year as the country’s corporate law and securities regulations were recognized to be highly advanced. Its worst performance came in “dealing with construction permits” despite improving its ranking to 181 from 185th position last year.



On the “distance to frontier” metric, which measures the absolute improvement in the performance of a country against the relative performance measures by the ranking, India scored 60.76 against 56.05 last year, indicating that “the country is continuing its steady shift towards best practice in business regulation”.

While the report this year takes note of the Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code to ensure time-bound settlement of insolvency, the implementation of the goods and services tax (GST) is not part of the review process as it came after the 1 June deadline for the World Bank survey.

World Bank country director in India Junaid Ahmad said effective implementation of both the reform measures may improve India’s ranking significantly over the coming years.

The significant jump this year is a result of the Indian government’s efforts over the past few years after having embarked on a strong reform agenda, said Annette Dixon, the World Bank’s vice president for the South Asia region. “It indicates India’s endeavour to further strengthen its position as a preferred place to do business globally,” she added.

The World Bank praised India’s effort to ease “paying taxes" regulations, a parameter on which it improved its ranking to 119 from 172 a year ago. It cited payments to the Employees’ Provident Fund being made electronically and introduction of administrative measures that make it easier to comply with corporate and income tax regulations.



Despite a drop in ranking in “getting electricity connections” to 29 from 26 last year, the World Bank said the time to obtain an electricity connection in Delhi had dropped to 45 days from 138 days four years ago, almost 20 days less than the average time taken in developed countries.

The World Bank said while there has been substantial progress, India still lags in areas such as starting a business (156), enforcing contracts (164) and dealing with construction permits (181). “The time taken to enforce contract is longer today at 1,445 days than it was 15 years ago (1,420 days). In starting a business, India has reduced the time needed to register a new business to 30 days now, from 127 days 15 years ago. However, the number of procedures is still cumbersome for local entrepreneurs who still need to go through 12 procedures to start a business in Mubai, which is considerably more than in high-income economies, where it takes five procedures on average,” it said.

_The complete list of countries in World Bank Doing Business 2018 rankings can be accessed here._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Kasa kai, Didi? Mamata meets Uddhav in Mumbai:*


----------



## Ashesh

Apptards Leader summoned by Court for Drugs Trade: 

http://wap.business-standard.com/ar...-aap-leader-in-drugs-case-117110101156_1.html

@Prometheus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gadkari

ashok321 said:


> *Kasa kai, Didi? Mamata meets Uddhav in Mumbai:*



Uddhav is now "secular" ?


----------



## Gadkari

The same Shashi Tharoor who spoke up against British is now showing his true political colors.


----------



## pothead

Modi can communicate better in English than Most of the "Harvard" politicians of India.


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2015734838685096





Every rightwing Hindutva supporter wants only one thing - The land of the pure. They really don't care about the economy. Neither do they have proper sex,because they get orgasm reading the propaganda from RSS/Sanghi sources like The Frustrated Indian, Swarajya, OP India and the likes. The uncomfortable truth that Hindutva rule is primitive and is fit for apes is not yet been accepted by the ones who wear Khakhi chaddi.


----------



## Soumitra

takeiteasy said:


> Every rightwing Hindutva supporter wants only one thing - The land of the pure. They really don't care about the economy. Neither do they have proper sex,because they get orgasm reading the propaganda from RSS/Sanghi sources like The Frustrated Indian, Swarajya, OP India and the likes. The uncomfortable truth that Hindutva rule is primitive and is fit for apes is not yet been accepted by the ones who wear Khakhi chaddi.



The uncomfortable truth for libtards like you is that in 2019 Modi is going to win again. We will double our efforts to ensure that it happens. 

You are free to get orgasm reading scroll, the wire, daily o etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> The uncomfortable truth for libtards like you is that in 2019 Modi is going to win again. We will double our efforts to ensure that it happens.
> 
> You are free to get orgasm reading scroll, the wire, daily o etc.



They are reminding me of a dog with piles....

Reading their rants give me immense pleasure. And their silence after UP drubbing, man, that was legendary. The shock they got from UP was an absolute delight for me.
They are going to loose HP very badly with Congress going down to single digits.
In Gujarat, apart from the secular media re-launching Pappu for the 10th time, the ground reality is a walkover for BJP.

Looking forward to savour THAT victory in the cries of these seculars.

Icing on the cake is that BJP has a solid plan for WB, TN & kerala. The last bastions of the Chrislamists are going to fall.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

pothead said:


> Icing on the cake is that BJP has a solid plan for WB, TN & kerala. The last bastions of the Chrislamists are going to fall.....


Islam and Christianity is here to stay. RSS may perish. Mark my words. You may be blind and limbing or dead by 40-50 years. But by that time, India may have progressed above from the damage RSS-BJP has done to the society polarizing it, radicalizing Hindus, spreading hate against Islam, Christianity, crushing low castes and dalits. Secularism is what needs to be upheld. Liberal values, English education and progressive people. Not some Yogis and primitives elected as representatives.

We will see Chaddis. We are also the sons of the soil. You, the slaves of Golwalkar-Savarkar agendas needed to be filled in Jails rather than spreading hatred online. Amazed to see that even after knowing that you are supporting terrorism (RSS ideology) still have the nerve to support it. I hope you be a Muslim or Christian to understand what it is like to be for minority, when primitives.. the sons of cows and snakes and elephants wanting to attack us for being non-Hindus. RSS is ISIS. Leave RSS ideology. Burn the Saffron Chaddis, Throw that portraits of your terrorists (Golwalkar, Savarkar, Hedgewar etc) who brainwashed you with religious hatred. I know, what is taught there. You are preparing for a war against Christians and Muslims of India. We know it. Remember, it is not a small number count around 22crore infidels (non-Hindus) if you want to attack us. Civil war assured. Instead of uniting a diverse society like in India, the RSS chaddis are playing with fire.


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> Islam and Christianity is here to stay. RSS may perish. Mark my words. You may be blind and limbing or dead by 40-50 years. But by that time, India may have progressed above from the damage RSS-BJP has done to the society polarizing it, radicalizing Hindus, spreading hate against Islam, Christianity. We will see Chaddis. We are also the sons of the soils. You slaves of Golwalkar-Savarkar agendas needed to be filled in Jails rather than spreading hatred online.



So, you are supporting ChrIslamists blaming Hindus for nun's rape when it was in fact a muslim who did it?
You are inspiration to us Hindus as to what awaits us.

Thanks for confirming RSS view on how dangerous your kind is


----------



## takeiteasy

pothead said:


> ChrIslamists


I believe Christianity is the natural progression or a schism in Judaism. Clubbing Islam and Christianity, I personally cannot stand. Islam may be closer to Hinduism too uncomfortable a truth for you. Hint: Shaivism.



Soumitra said:


> You are free to get orgasm reading scroll, the wire, daily o etc.


https://www.altnews.in/ - You forget to add. This is a site which made a lot of swayamsevaks burn the Chaddi and become humans again by overcoming Sangh propaganda.


----------



## takeiteasy

You are terrorists only RSS fellows. Not nationalists.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2016414155283831


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> You are terrorists only RSS fellows. Not nationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2016414155283831



For you anti-hindu/anti-national communist pigs, even PFI is nationalist 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...found-Intel-agencies/articleshow/46710055.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928844167626637312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

https://swarajyamag.com/ideas/where-are-the-lefts-intellectuals


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/485115431078744065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Pinaravi and his clan is on a killing spree. Dont dare divert libtards attention  
@takeiteasy 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...in-keralas-guruvayur/articleshow/61615817.cms

Pinaravi and his clan is on a killing spree. Dont dare divert libtards attention  
@takeiteasy 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...in-keralas-guruvayur/articleshow/61615817.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MagicMarker

Another RSS worker killed by CPI in Kerala  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929739380180230144


----------



## pothead

MagicMarker said:


> Another RSS worker killed by CPI in Kerala
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929739380180230144



Heart breaking..



Btw, Congress is finished in Gujarat. May get less than 10 seats.


----------



## noksss

MagicMarker said:


> Another RSS worker killed by CPI in Kerala
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929739380180230144



Looks at the headlines below Media has already justified his killing

*Kerala RSS Worker, Out On Bail In Murder Case, Stabbed To Death*

https://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/rs...ms-his-motorcycle-in-keralas-thrissur-1774414


----------



## pothead

BJP is heading for massive win in Gujarat, similar to what happened in UP.

Congress is all but finished in the "cow" belt. This is what happens when you butcher a calf and parade it's head. No amount of visiting temples will do Congress any good.

You know what's worse for Congress, even Muslims seem to be deserting this party in Gujarat.


----------



## Soumitra

We should all vote for Rahul Gandhi. He can really turn our economy around. Modi should resign right away and make Rahul the PM.

Dont believe me. Hear this speech


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930482023482847232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

Meanwhile, the sons of the cows are celebrating Gandhi murderer Godse and even has made a temple for him.

*Hindu Mahasabha sets up Godse temple in MP’s Gwalior, sparks political controversy*
_Sixty nine years after Father of the Nation Mahatma Gandhi was assassinated, a “shrine” dedicated to his killer Nathuram Godse was set up in Guwalior by the Hindu Mahasabha on Wednesday, kicking off a controversy. 

The right wing organisation installed a bust of Godse inside its office premises amid Vedic chants to mark the anniversary of the latter’s execution. 

Leaders of the Mahasabha said every Tuesday they will perform “akhand bharat aarti in the temple” to apprise the younger generation about Godse’s life and vision. 

Taking strong exception to the development, opposition Congress has threatened to move the court to remove the shrine. 

“We are discussing future course of action with our lawyers. We are planning to file a petition in the court to press a sedition case against those involved in setting up the Godse temple ,” said state Congress chief spokesperson KK Mishra. 

“How can the BJP-led state government allow a temple dedicated to killer of Mahatma Gandhi? This shows the party’s mindset,” he added. 

Another senior state Congress leader said under no circumstances the party would allow the temple to function. 

“We will soon meet and decide how to dismantle such a shrine. We can’t allow a shrine where killer of Mahatma Gandhi is worshipped,” senior Congress leader Manak Agarwal said. 

The ruling BJP, however, tried to stay clear of the controversy, passing the buck to local administration. 

“ The local administration, which is authorised to take an appropriate action as per the rule, will take a call on whether such a shrine can exist,” said state BJP chief spokesperson Deepak Vijayvargiya. 

When contacted Gwalior mayor Vivek Shejwalkar said he was not aware whether permission was taken from the municipal body to set up the shrine. “If anybody wants to set up a shrine or a temple within their property, I don’t think they need any permission for it”, he added. 

Sub-divisional magistrate of Lashkar area of Gwalior, where the Mahasabha’s office is located, Vijay Raj too maintained the similar stand . “If they are setting up a temple, they have to deal with the local civic body. And if they set up a shrine within their personal property, I don’t think they need any permission,” he said. 

This is not the first time Mahasabha sought to glorify Gandhi’s killer. The Hindu outfit installed a similar bust at its office in Meerut in the past. 

A Gwalior-based leader of the Mahasabha Jaiveer Bhardwaj told HT over phone that they were forced to set up the shrine inside their office building as the district administration did not give permission and land for the temple. 

“We had applied for permission on November 9, but district authorities denied it. So we finally decided to set up the temple inside our building in the Daulatganj area of the city”, he said.

Bhardwaj said the “temple” would created awareness among the younger generation about the historical events surrounding the life of Godse, which, he claimed, is often distorted, and the role of Mahatma Gandhi in partition.

He said Godse had spent time in Gwalior and it was from here he went to Delhi to kill Mahatma Gandhi.

Godse fired three bullets to kill Gandhi on January 30, 1948 at a prayer meeting in New Delhi, a crime for which he was hanged in Ambala jail on November 15, 1949 along with his accomplice Narayan Apte. _

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...controversy/story-M0ReLD49Ov5FsfdrT31J0L.html



Soumitra said:


> make Rahul the PM.


Rahul is still a normal person not a Hindu Aatankwadi. Unlike RSS pracharaks who are ruling the country now spreading anarchy everywhere. The visuals are used in out of context, typical with RSS photoshop sevaks.


----------



## IndoCarib

Prime Minister Narendra Modi has remained popular in Asia's third-largest economy even after his decision to ban high-value bank notes, according to a new poll that gauged public sentiment earlier this year, months before economic growth slowed sharply.

*The Pew Research Center poll conducted between Feb. 21 and Mar. 10, 2017 shows Mr Modi remains the top choice among the current national leaders. His popularity has risen in the past year, including in southern and eastern parts of India where his party has not traditionally held power. Public confidence in the economy and the overall direction of the country also improved.*



Mr Modi has come under some stinging criticism recently for his handling of the economy and the botched roll-out of the goods and services. The survey of 2,464 Indians was conducted prior to data that showed growth slowing to levels last seen in 2014, a development economists have blamed largely on the disruptive demonetization policy.










https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/des...in-last-year-1776112?pfrom=home-lateststories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

takeiteasy said:


> Rahul is still a normal person not a Hindu Aatankwadi.


You try to make Rahul the PM. Sorry I will not be going on that path which will be nothing but a death sentence to aspirations of 1.3 Billion people.

You want such a person to lead the country who can't even dare to assume the presidency of his party even though all the sycophants are clamouring for him to take the job. You want a person, who did not even become a junior Minister of State - even though he had the opportunity for 10 years, to become the prime minister?

BTW - If you say you don't want Pappu, sorry Yuvraj, to be the Prime Minister who do you thing is the best person to be the PM in 2019? Do you have a credible alternate to Narendra Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Soumitra said:


> You want a person, who did not even become a junior Minister of State - even though he had the opportunity for 10 years, to become the prime minister?


FYI, The person in your avtar has no such experience neither seems to have the ability to face the press unlike Rahul Gandhi.


----------



## Gurjot.S

There must be some opposition to Modi govt.. COngress must kick out Gandhis and give leadership to some reasonable ppl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

takeiteasy said:


> FYI, The person in your avtar has no such experience neither seems to have the ability to face the press unlike Rahul Gandhi.



Did you forget that he was CM of Gujarat for 12 years?

And Rahul Gandhi has the ability to face the press? Did you forget the famous Arnab Goswami Interview?


----------



## takeiteasy

Soumitra said:


> Did you forget that he was CM of Gujarat for 12 years?


He is known for his "work" in Gujarat. And his work was not development. Hint: Swayamsevak 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1655545587841658


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> He is known for his "work" in Gujarat. And his work was not development. Hint: Swayamsevak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1655545587841658



That shows exactly the work we want him to do...So, what are you trying to disprove?
Oh wait, you want Clown Manmohan "work" where he wants to give all Indian resources to muslims - right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

pothead said:


> Clown Manmohan


A word - He is not a clown, rather an intelligent world class economist and leader. What Gobar Sanghis learn in Sakha is terrorism while INC, AAP, CPI(M) are looking for a united India. Not the terrorists who want to kill Muslims, Christians and Communists because they are brainwashed in Sakhas.

What every swayamsevak and every virat hindu must get into their brain is - Hindus, Muslims, Christians, Sikhs, Jains, Parsis every religious people and religions are here to stay. RSS may perish. People are spitting on your terror guru's (Golwalkar, Savarkar, Hedgewar, B S Moonje, Nathuram Godse) and their plan to create Hindutva Ummah. BTW, still time to get a good job instead of working for RSS IT Cell.


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> A word - He is not a clown, rather an intelligent world class economist and leader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThinkLogically

takeiteasy said:


> A word - He is not a clown, rather an intelligent world class economist and leader. What Gobar Sanghis learn in Sakha is terrorism while INC, AAP, CPI(M) are looking for a united India. Not the terrorists who want to kill Muslims, Christians and Communists because they are brainwashed in Sakhas.
> 
> What every swayamsevak and every virat hindu must get into their brain is - Hindus, Muslims, Christians, Sikhs, Jains, Parsis every religious people and religions are here to stay. RSS may perish. People are spitting on your terror guru's (Golwalkar, Savarkar, Hedgewar, B S Moonje, Nathuram Godse) and their plan to create Hindutva Ummah. BTW, still time to get a good job instead of working for RSS IT Cell.


@takeiteasy Take it easy man. You are grunting like a previous generation women throwing sand in village during a family fight. It is not going to do anything. 

Its very entertaining but for your goodness don't grunt like this.

RSS and similar minded people in BJP are going to decide the future of our country. Best wishes for your health.


----------



## takeiteasy

ThinkLogically said:


> RSS and similar minded people in BJP are going to decide the future of our country. Best wishes for your health.


Hope that does not happen. It is the duty of every Indian citizen to work against rightwing terror and erase them out from India.

*Both demonetisation and GST provide a pathway towards consolidation and concentration of economic power in the hands of larger businesses. *

- Frontline Magazine


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ThinkLogically

takeiteasy said:


> Hope that does not happen. It is the duty of every Indian citizen to work against rightwing terror and erase them out from India.
> 
> *Both demonetisation and GST provide a pathway towards consolidation and concentration of economic power in the hands of larger businesses. *
> 
> - Frontline Magazine


Modi's popularity is only increasing. BJP will rule continuously for a minimum 15 years or even more. Pan Hinduism is becoming big and will stay this way until the Hindus reach 90% in demography.


----------



## noksss

takeiteasy said:


> Hope that does not happen. It is the duty of every Indian citizen to work against rightwing terror and erase them out from India.
> 
> *Both demonetisation and GST provide a pathway towards consolidation and concentration of economic power in the hands of larger businesses. *
> 
> - Frontline Magazine



Very true man go and badmouth tom moody for the good rating give for GST/Demo like your fellow comarades

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

*Shashi Tharoor’s joke on Miss World Manushi Chhillar backfires, NCW slams remarks*

"What a mistake to demonetise our currency! BJP should have realised that Indian cash dominates the globe: look, even our Chhillar has become Miss World!" Tharoor tweeted

http://indianexpress.com/


----------



## takeiteasy

The Sanskari nagin.. who invited a nudist jain sage to a state assembly, this is the same fellow I guess. Swacch Bharat also includes dressing up all the nudist Jain sages. It is not related to religion, it's about modesty. Old men with their dongs hanging passing in front of women and girls..Pathetic. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2021962854728961


----------



## takeiteasy

I believe the Sanghi Al-Baghdadi needs some cow meat curry. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2021994348059145


----------



## Soumitra

ThinkLogically said:


> Modi's popularity is only increasing. BJP will rule continuously for a minimum 15 years or even more. Pan Hinduism is becoming big and will stay this way until the Hindus reach 90% in demography.


 Modi government is 3rd most popular government in the world

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...erland-indonesia-top-list-117112000087_1.html

Burn liberals burn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> I believe the Sanghi Al-Baghdadi needs some cow meat curry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2021994348059145



Seems like THaroor ate some pork sausages 

*Shashi Tharoor backtracks on Padmavati, says Rajput sentiments must be respected*

Previously, Tharoor had condemned the actions of Rajput "maharajas" protesting against Padmavati
Facing backlash, he seems to have done an about face and said the Rajput community's sentiments must be respected
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ts-must-be-respected/articleshow/61686528.cms


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931888754737819648


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931888754737819648




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932196045139804160

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pothead

__ https://www.facebook.com/





LOL...Tamil super star Vishal begging the tax officials.
Can the champions of Dravida nadu explain this begging please?


----------



## IndoCarib

'Chai-Wala' Jibe again.This Time By Congress' Youth Wing. Sick bastards think only Gandhis have the right to rule India


----------



## takeiteasy

Dear Sanghputra, another bad news, every propaganda RSS/affiliates run are now backfiring. Seems like Terror Guru Golwalkar will not get atma santhi ever as Hindu Rashtra dream is being falling parts, since the commies and seculars are exposing every propaganda put up by nasty swaymsevaks.

https://www.boomlive.in/was-tom-moo...pporters-from-kerala-on-facebook-a-factcheck/


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> Dear Sanghputra, another bad news, every propaganda RSS/affiliates run are now backfiring. Seems like Terror Guru Golwalkar will not get atma santhi ever as Hindu Rashtra dream is being falling parts, since the commies and seculars are exposing every propaganda put up by nasty swaymsevaks.
> 
> https://www.boomlive.in/was-tom-moo...pporters-from-kerala-on-facebook-a-factcheck/




True, Most of the elections since 2014 reflect this very fact you are stating 

I have no idea how your kind still thinks you have a narrative? Just look at Congress's campaign in Guj where pappu is busy going to numerous temples. Just check where Amarinder Singh is now supporting Rajputs. AND Just wait for Congress reaction to Ram Temple soon 

Even Congress is turning Sanghi. That's how badly your kind has already lost the plot buddy.


----------



## 911

This person is stalking people online using VPN and distributing their contact info to terror organisations. A dozen complaints within a week.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933017075206930432


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> Dear Sanghputra, another bad news, every propaganda RSS/affiliates run are now backfiring. Seems like Terror Guru Golwalkar will not get atma santhi ever as Hindu Rashtra dream is being falling parts, since the commies and seculars are exposing every propaganda put up by nasty swaymsevaks.
> 
> https://www.boomlive.in/was-tom-moo...pporters-from-kerala-on-facebook-a-factcheck/



Whole India will be Sanghi soon. Then only refuge for you is Venezuela.You can see firsthand what commies did to this once oil rich country.


----------



## takeiteasy

IndoCarib said:


> Whole India will be Sanghi soon.


Don't expect that even in 7 generations. May be we will see the swayamsevaks, andh bhakts, modi lovers eating beef steaks and convert as librandus in the coming years. You will get heart attack if alive, to witness that. Imagine Kamlesh Kumar Sharma living in Ahmedabad eating Beef steak in Ahmedabad central? We will make sure India grow liberal. No more arshBharat Sanghi sanskar.


----------



## noksss

takeiteasy said:


> I believe the Sanghi Al-Baghdadi needs some cow meat curry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2021994348059145



Secular chopping 
http://zeenews.india.com/Patna/many...-throat-chop-his-hand-rabri-devi-2059123.html


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Secular chopping
> http://zeenews.india.com/Patna/many...-throat-chop-his-hand-rabri-devi-2059123.html



Meh, it's only a Hindu backward PM who they threatened. It's not like they threatened an actor to be outraged.


----------



## pothead




----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> Don't expect that even in 7 generations. May be we will see the swayamsevaks, andh bhakts, modi lovers eating beef steaks and convert as librandus in the coming years. You will get heart attack if alive, to witness that. Imagine Kamlesh Kumar Sharma living in Ahmedabad eating Beef steak in Ahmedabad central? We will make sure India grow liberal. No more arshBharat Sanghi sanskar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pothead

IndoCarib said:


>



Dude, liberals definitely don't have that large amount of common sense depicted in the picture...


----------



## pothead

I reiterate.
BJP is going to get 150+ seats in Gujarat.
Don't be surprised if Congress number is in single digits.


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


>



The space given to common sense is very huge


----------



## pothead

Look at the Patidars rooting for BJP.
All the clowns dreaming of what ever it is they are dreaming off, keep dreaming


----------



## IndoCarib

The church doesn't like nationalism !
*Save Country From Nationalist Forces:' Gujarat Archbishop's Election Letter*
The Archbishop of Gandhinagar Thomas Macwan said this is not the first time such a letter has been written, and that they try to encourage people to "choose their leader according to their conscience"

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/sav...s-gujarat-archbishops-election-letter-1779261


----------



## takeiteasy

A well researched article revealing the Sanghi agenda:
Excerpts:
_Forwarded messages on WhatsApp and Facebook posts talk of Kerala’s ‘killing fields‘ and its ‘jihadi terror’ factories. And communism itself is often seen as supporting jihad or terrorism._


_A few days ago, during a fact-finding mission for the Hadiya case, the chairperson of the National Commission for Women called the situation very grave – so far as forcible religious conversion of women (ostensibly with foreign funding) is concerned. Here, the Commission became a tool of the central government’s political agenda._

_Why is this happening at present? The fundamental reason is that Kerala is the ‘last frontier’ for Hindutva and the Hindu nationalist project. MS Golwalkar, one of the central ideologues of Hindutva, and a former head of the RSS, argued that the threats that India faces are more internal than external. According to him, the three internal threats are:_

_*1.* Muslims_

_*2.* Christians_

_*3.* Communists_

_Furthermore, he argues: “In this land, Hindus have been the owners, Parsis and Jews the guests, and Muslims and Christians the dacoits.”_

_Astonishingly, Kerala has all the three ‘internal threats’ in substantial numbers – and among Indian states, it is unique in this demographical and ideological mix. This is what leads to the charged and motivated attacks against the state._

_*The systematic misinformation and propaganda unleashed about the political killings in Kerala is an example of this*. As RTI data shows, between 2000-2016, there were 69 political murders in the Kannur district – the hotbed of clashes between CPM and BJP/RSS. There were 30 CPM workers killed, while 31 of these were BJP/RSS workers. For the whole of Kerala between 2006-17, the numbers were CPM: 50 and BJP-RSS: 44. This is a pattern that can be found right from the beginning of the conflict in the 1970s._

_What is revealing here, and what has not been explored by the pliant media, is the question that how is it that the so-called ‘victim’, the BJP/RSS (a political force which is electorally insignificant in Kerala) is able to match the ‘perpetrator’, the CPM (which is the dominant political group and which enjoys power on and off) in this reprehensible cycle of violence? Despite the former’s weakness, these numbers clearly indicate that it is not a one-sided conflict._
https://www.youthkiawaaz.com/2017/11/anti-national-kerala/


----------



## takeiteasy

IndoCarib said:


> The church doesn't like nationalism !


Yes. Nationalism=Hindu Nationalism - very dangerous for minorities. It is common sense. Being patriotic does not mean everyone must become an RSS turd. Secularism, tolerance, Liberal values, English education, Eating Beef and burning Golwalkar, Savarkar effigies - Best prescription for Gobar Sanghis who awaits Hindu Ummath to kill all munafiques and Kuffars. RSS=ISIS.


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> Yes. Nationalism=Hindu Nationalism - very dangerous for minorities. It is common sense. Being patriotic does not mean everyone must become an RSS turd. Secularism, tolerance, Liberal values, English education, Eating Beef and burning Golwalkar, Savarkar effigies - Best prescription for Gobar Sanghis who awaits Hindu Ummath to kill all munafiques and Kuffars. RSS=ISIS.



I was not aware that Nationalism is limited to RSS  

Thank you for admitting that christians and CONgress are NOT Nationalists.


----------



## pothead

MagicMarker said:


> I was not aware that Nationalism is limited to RSS
> 
> Thank you for admitting that christians and CONgress are NOT Nationalists.



Forgot to add the secular community buddy.

These clowns are the "Afzal Premi" gang....They have not only lost the plot but they have lost the elections.

Only few states are left to be Sanghified and insha Allah we will turn them Saffron


----------



## MagicMarker

pothead said:


> Forgot to add the secular community buddy.
> 
> These clowns are the "Afzal Premi" gang....They have not only lost the plot but they have lost the elections.
> 
> Only few states are left to be Sanghified and insha Allah we will turn them Saffron



They are not Afzal premi gang, they are simple the Hindu Hating gang. They are motivated by Hate, not love of any kind.


----------



## takeiteasy

MagicMarker said:


> Hindu Hating gang


Ha ha..twisting words...best at taqiyya. No more an RSS guy..You are a good practitioner of Taqiyya. What did I said? Nationalism=Hindu Nationalism is dangerous. Nationalism means inclusive of all, not some blind RSS dogs indoctrinated to hate infidels. RSS hatred is not equal to Hindu hatred. But, of course as being the self appointed thekdears of Hinduism, A swayambhogak will always try to paint such a picture of evil Muslim/Christian/Commie so as to imagine his fanaticism and terrorism gets some validation. Remember - An RSS fellow = Gobar head. I'm sure PM will be following your twitter account also.

Remember - RSS is going to end in few decades at maximum. To your dismay, You also may die and still in another century also Hinduism, Islam, Christianity etc will be there. Remember, Hindutva turds, your kind are just terrorists no more can be considered extremist because after the Hruday samrat thorn in November 2014, the ugly feces your kind emanates have become stronger unlike ever before. I understand your kind masturbates seeing the corpses of Muslims and Christians and other Infidels - Pure sick terrorists paid by RSS IT cell to post Gobar across social media.


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> Ha ha..twisting words...best at taqiyya. No more an RSS guy..You are a good practitioner of Taqiyya. What did I said? Nationalism=Hindu Nationalism is dangerous. Nationalism means inclusive of all, not some blind RSS dogs indoctrinated to hate infidels. RSS hatred is not equal to Hindu hatred. But, of course as being the self appointed thekdears of Hinduism, A swayambhogak will always try to paint such a picture of evil Muslim/Christian/Commie so as to imagine his fanaticism and terrorism gets some validation. Remember - An RSS fellow = Gobar head. I'm sure PM will be following your twitter account also.



LOL... I don't have to paint any picture, you are doing a pretty good job yourself  

Church = Pedophiles, rapists, money launderers and homosexuals. 

Just google "church+pedophile" to discover what Christianity stand for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

MagicMarker said:


> LOL... I don't have to paint any picture, you are doing a pretty good job yourself


RSS IT paid trolls are the jokers of the internet. I hope the 7000 years old ArshBharat punya puratan Parmanu bumb test be carried out on the arses of Swayamsevaks.



MagicMarker said:


> Just google "church+pedophile" to discover what Christianity stand for.


I love how your kind are trained by the ghosts of your terrorist guru golwalkar and savarkar to bring that Hindu vs Christian, Hindu vs Muslim angle to get some stand. 



MagicMarker said:


> Just google "church+pedophile" to discover what Christianity stand for.


So, the true stance of a Hindu terrorist showed up ultimately. He hates Christianity and wants to associate Christians and Christianity as evil so as to validate what his father Golwalkar (Who is a terrorist) taught.


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> RSS IT paid trolls are the jokers of the internet. I hope the 7000 years old ArshBharat punya puratan Parmanu bumb test be carried out on the arses of Swayamsevaks.
> 
> I love how your kind are trained by the ghosts of your terrorist guru golwalkar and savarkar to bring that Hindu vs Christian, Hindu vs Muslim angle to get some stand.
> 
> So, the true stance of a Hindu terrorist showed up ultimately. He hates Christianity and wants to associate Christians and Christianity as evil so as to validate what his father Golwalkar (Who is a terrorist) taught.



Veer Savarkar was an Atheist your ignoramus  

Now lets explore the church, shall we ?  

http://www.neonnettle.com/features/998--unprecedented-amount-of-child-****-discovered-in-the-vatican

* As the Catholic Church battles to stem their continuing exposure of clerical ped0philia, detectives have uncovered an "unprecedented" amount of child p0rn0graphy including images, videos and other explicit content discovered within the walls of the Vatican.
*


*....Although this may seem like a forthcoming gesture by the Vatican, reports of Wesolowski not only possessing more than 100,000 images and videos of children being forced into $ex acts but also of him $exually abusing multiple children in Poland and the Dominican Republic have already previously been exposed in 2014 *



LOL at your feeble defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

MagicMarker said:


> LOL... I don't have to paint any picture, you are doing a pretty good job yourself
> 
> Church = Pedophiles, rapists, money launderers and homosexuals.
> 
> Just google "church+pedophile" to discover what Christianity stand for.



led by the head pedophile in Vatican..


----------



## MagicMarker

pothead said:


> led by the head pedophile in Vatican..



http://www.nnettle.com/news/3239-vi...iests-rise-up-as-churchtoo-hashtag-goes-viral

*Victims of Pedophile Priests Rise Up as #ChurchToo Hashtag Goes Viral.

Outpouring of those affected by clerical child abuse come forward on social media
*


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> Another "Hindutva" atheist. The word atheist means not being aligned to any religion or civilizations. He was a certified radical Hindutva terrorist.



LOL...... do you know what a terrorist christian priest looks like ? 

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...buse-minor-boys-church-wayanad/1/1004653.html

*Kerala priest arrested for sexually abusing minor boys.

A priest from Wayanad district of Kerala was today arrested for sexually abusing minor boys at a children's home in Meenangadi. *

The priest abused children aged between 14 and 15 years when they were housed at the St Vincent's Balbhavan in Meenangadi.













A priest from Wayanad district of Kerala was today arrested for sexually abusing minor boys at a children's home in Meenangadi.


----------



## takeiteasy

MagicMarker said:


> LOL...... do you know what a terrorist christian priest looks like ?


Here is it for you. Need more?
http://fisheyefocus.com/fisheyeview/?p=21

(BTW, I know RSS paid IT troll have folders of anti-Christian/Muslim and terrorist propaganda materials stored in your computers).


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> Will you give up Hinduism if I post about Hinduism's dirty region - the dirty Ganga and Corpose eating Aghoris, child marriages, Human sacrifices and above all rigid caste system? NO? Then, why will I live my faith for something some European pedophiles did? No answer, I guess. I become more a believer after knowing that your kind are waiting with Trishuls and guns against us. No respect until you respect mine.
> 
> All swayamsevaks must be henceforth warned, you may end up leaving RSS and Sangh, will burn the effigies of your terrorists gurus - Golwalkar, Savarkar, Hedgewar, B S Moonje (The Italian Mussolinis lap dancer) - If you follow my posts which reveals your ugly terrorist organization's agenda.



LOL at your demand for "respect". I spit on your kind. 

Another terrorist church priest arrested  ....... can you guess the CRIME ?


----------



## takeiteasy

I always knew that it is Christians who are the real minorities being threatened by the RSS terrorist. The RSS cow sons will run with their asses if they face Muslims. Muslims are good in numbers in India and they dare to touch them.



MagicMarker said:


> LOL at your demand for "respect". I spit on your kind.


I already spitted on you, your terrorist gurus and your terrorist organization. World does.


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> I always knew that it is Christians who are the real minorities being threatened by the RSS terrorist. The RSS cow sons will run with their asses if they face Muslims. Muslims are good in numbers in India and they dare to touch them.



Now you are showing your true colours.
You are not telling us something we Hindus of India don't know 

Why do you think UP happened.

Even West Bengal is almost gone from your hands.

Only 2 states left are Tamil Nadu and Kerala which we will convert back and kick your kind to the sea


----------



## takeiteasy

I hope your kind understand the folly of being the slaves of RSS-BJP. You are brainwashed with hatred. You are enraged against Muslims and Christians as RSS brainwashes you to believe that all the failures in your religion are because of Abrahamic religion. Your terrorist Guru Golwalkar is responsible for this mess. Eat some beef, have a good moonshine and burn RSS Samhita and become human again.


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> I already spitted on you, your terrorist gurus and your terrorist organization. World does.



You "spitted"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

pothead said:


> Now you are showing your true colours.


True colors? I said the truth. Christians are not violent like the illiterate north Indians who burns them.


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> I hope your kind understand the folly of being the slaves of RSS-BJP. You are brainwashed with hatred. You are enraged against Muslims and Christians as RSS brainwashes you to believe that all the failures in your religion are because of Abrahamic religion. Your terrorist Guru Golwalkar is responsible for this mess. Eat some beef, have a good moonshine and burn RSS Samhita and become human again.



Deary, you are preaching to the "choir".
We know exactly what your kind is and what we need to do.
Don't waste your time, just yesterday we have seen what you lot did in Egypt. Have some shame and repent.


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> I always knew that it is Christians who are the real minorities being threatened by the RSS terrorist. The RSS cow sons will run with their asses if they face Muslims. Muslims are good in numbers in India and they dare to touch them.
> 
> I already spitted on you, your terrorist gurus and your terrorist organization. World does.



LOL.... your kind licks the spit of your priests. 

https://krazykillers.wordpress.com/2015/08/05/deliver-us-from-evil-and-a-few-whacks-and-a-well/






*The killer, another nun named Sister Sephy, enlisted the help of two priests, Father Thomas Kottur, and Father Jose Puthurukkayil to remove Abhaya’s body from the kitchen and drop it down a well on the hostel property. *


----------



## takeiteasy

pothead said:


> Don't waste your time, just yesterday we have seen what you lot did in Egypt. Have some shame and repent.


oh, must be a muzzie, guessed the gobar sevaks.


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> True colors? I said the truth. Christians are not violent like the illiterate north Indians who burns them.



true, the Vatican filth just brutalizes little kids inside the church.
It's not a big time for you I suppose.



takeiteasy said:


> oh, must be a muzzie, guessed the gobar sevaks.



You are not making any sense. Take a deep breath and post.


----------



## MagicMarker

pothead said:


> You "spitted"?



convent education


----------



## takeiteasy

MagicMarker said:


> convent education


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


>



I already "spitted" buddy.
Try something else


----------



## takeiteasy

pothead said:


> I already "spitted" buddy.


You spitted on your fellow sanghis. That's good buddy. Have some beef now. Everything will be alright. Also, put your feet on the Sangh flag so as to show your contempt. That means you have completely left the terrorist organization.


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


>




* Indian Catholic priest faces $ex charge in US * 








takeiteasy said:


> You spitted on your fellow sanghis. That's good buddy. Have some beef now. Everything will be alright. Also, put your feet on the Sangh flag so as to show your contempt. That means you have completely left the terrorist organization.



I am beginning to understand the need for xtians like you to keep your 'hole' open.


----------



## takeiteasy

MagicMarker said:


> I am beginning to understand the need for xtians like you to keep your 'hole' open.


But you are going offtopic deviating from the accusations against Sangh. If you hadn't read already, this is the link. The article very well proves RSS as a terrorist organization which wants to kill Christians, Muslims and Communists to achieve Hindu Ummah.
https://www.youthkiawaaz.com/2017/11/anti-national-kerala/


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> But you are going offtopic deviating from the accusations against Sangh. If you hadn't read already, this is the link. The article very well proves RSS as a terrorist organization which wants to kill Christians, Muslims and Communists to achieve Hindu Ummah.
> https://www.youthkiawaaz.com/2017/11/anti-national-kerala/



Yes, a judge who died from a heart attack had a "suspicious death"  

The Medical Doctor who signed his death certificate was also a "suspicious" man.  

But the family who keep quite all this time and speaks up just before the Gujarat election is the only one who is not "suspicious"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

MagicMarker said:


> Yes, a judge who died from a heart attack had a "suspicious death"
> 
> The Medical Doctor who signed his death certificate was also a "suspicious" man.
> 
> But the family who keep quite all this time and speaks up just before the Gujarat election is the only one who is not "suspicious"



look at how this Vatican mafia member diverts from the rampant pedophile of this Vatican gang.
he won't even address this and he "spitted" on Hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> Yes. Nationalism=Hindu Nationalism - very dangerous for minorities. It is common sense. Being patriotic does not mean everyone must become an RSS turd. Secularism, tolerance, Liberal values, English education, Eating Beef and burning Golwalkar, Savarkar effigies - Best prescription for Gobar Sanghis who awaits Hindu Ummath to kill all munafiques and Kuffars. RSS=ISIS.



You see even EC is a Sanghi now ! 

*Gujarat archbishop gets EC notice for urging Christians to pray against nationalist forces*
The archbishop had issued a letter addressing the Christians, were he urged the members of the community to save the country from "nationalist forces".
"We understand that the letter was an attempt to misguide the voters and confuse the minority community voters at a time *when the model code of conduct is in force*. Such a language should not be used," Patel said.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...shop-gets-ec-notice-for-prayer/1/1097595.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MagicMarker

IndoCarib said:


> You see even EC is a Sanghi now !
> 
> *Gujarat archbishop gets EC notice for urging Christians to pray against nationalist forces*
> The archbishop had issued a letter addressing the Christians, were he urged the members of the community to save the country from "nationalist forces".
> "We understand that the letter was an attempt to misguide the voters and confuse the minority community voters at a time *when the model code of conduct is in force*. Such a language should not be used," Patel said.
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...shop-gets-ec-notice-for-prayer/1/1097595.html



Funny how the Hindu religious head like the Shankaracharya can be arrested during Diwali without any real proof, while even written evidence is not proof enough for the arrest of a christian priest.  

EC who finds 'objection' during gujarat RS elections to help Ahmed patel win on a technicality, has no arrest warrant for this 'objection'.


----------



## pothead

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935947983190765568*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Tehseen and Shehzad Poonawalah fighting over dynastic politics in India


----------



## HariVamsha

Ya kare, this is the curse of India. 

Krishna was born in the family of Kansa, Vibeeshna was born in the family of Ravana. Arjuna was born in the family of Duryodhana and Prahalad was born in the family of Hiranyakashap.  

If you are born in this holy land, good will always triumph over evil and usually it the seeds of that sprouts in teh same family


----------



## Fireurimagination

Satta market gives 107-110 seats to BJP in Gujarat polls

I want it to be 140+


----------



## pothead

Fireurimagination said:


> Satta market gives 107-110 seats to BJP in Gujarat polls
> 
> I want it to be 140+



Nothing less than 130 for BJP.
Remember UP, once it's a wave, the opposition is more or less decimated. This is what will happen in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

pothead said:


> Nothing less than 130 for BJP.
> Remember UP, once it's a wave, the opposition is more or less decimated. This is what will happen in Gujarat.



Let's hope so, also Hardik and gang seem to be more hot air than anything, somebody from Gujarat can throw some light on their effect if any on the elections. Also pride of Gujarat will be a factor wherein Gujaratis won't ditch their Gujarati peers in New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Soumitra said:


> Tehseen and Shehzad Poonawalah fighting over dynastic politics in India



This is Topi Drama to divert attention from 'Janehu Bhramin' Controversy. 



Fireurimagination said:


> Satta market gives 107-110 seats to BJP in Gujarat polls
> 
> I want it to be 140+



150+ with 50%+ Vote Share. 



Fireurimagination said:


> Let's hope so, also Hardik and gang seem to be more hot air than anything, somebody from Gujarat can throw some light on their effect if any on the elections. Also pride of Gujarat will be a factor wherein Gujaratis won't ditch their Gujarati peers in New Delhi.




OBC's & Adiwasis are strongly backing BJP. We'll win hands down in Gujarat. 

UP state wide civic polls ka exit poll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> Tehseen and Shehzad Poonawalah fighting over dynastic politics in India


Drama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

BJP sweeps all 70/70 wards in Gorakhpur. Congress finishes fifth. 

That awesome moment when you realized that even Independent candidate got more votes than Congress in Amethi. 

CONGRESS ROUTED BRUTALLY IN AMETHI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fireurimagination

UP civic polls: BJP leading on 13 of 16 mayoral seats, BSP ahead in 3

Win for BJP, but revival for BSP???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Similar fate awaits these Icha Dhari Hindus in Gujarat.


----------



## Soumitra

Scotlander said:


> BJP sweeps all 70/70 wards in Gorakhpur. Congress finishes fifth.
> 
> That awesome moment when you realized that even Independent candidate got more votes than Congress in Amethi.
> 
> CONGRESS ROUTED BRUTALLY IN AMETHI
> 
> View attachment 440036



I wanted to post this but you posted before me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936607994070085632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936608480752005120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936637681458585600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

Fireurimagination said:


> UP civic polls: BJP leading on 13 of 16 mayoral seats, BSP ahead in 3
> 
> Win for BJP, but revival for BSP???



No. Tactical Voting by the Peaceful Community. 



Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936607994070085632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936608480752005120



Congress is heading for Rout in Himachal & Gujarat. This is Topi Drama Played by Congress to stop RaGa's coronation, so that RaGa can get escape route from another Drubbing. He'd probably go on Holidays in Italy.


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936607994070085632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936608480752005120
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936637681458585600



Congress's greatest mistake is not allowing evolution to decide their leaders.
Where BJP's top leadership is battle hardened and "earned" their way to top, the Congress top leadership's only qualification is the source of the sperm.

How can you expect a bunch of idiots fight people who rose to top through grit and hard work?

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ouched-by-modis-rise/articleshow/61855256.cms

Single reason why we Indians MUST elect Modi and thank god we have a leader like him born in this era.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ashesh

रामपुर में कैमरी नगर पंचायत में वार्ड 02 से सरवर हुसैन, वार्ड 04 से शकील अहमद, वार्ड 05 से परवेज़ शारिक, वार्ड 06 से सगीर अहमद। #UPWelcomesAAP


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936644044553314304


----------



## Cat Shannon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937924988551675904


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937695220145168384
This guy will be the most tagged member come dec 18th.. Bookmark this tweet guys, going to be lot of fun on result day!


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937695220145168384
> This guy will be the most tagged member come dec 18th.. Bookmark this tweet guys, going to be lot of fun on result day!



What about saggy and her hubby?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938107790173790208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938106791522590720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937698722137350145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937719001286955009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937695220145168384
> This guy will be the most tagged member come dec 18th.. Bookmark this tweet guys, going to be lot of fun on result day!



A Twitter user announced CSDS Final Opinion Poll well in advance 28/11/2017.





ABP on 04/12/2017. 





This is what they've predicted for BJP in UP: 






Yeh Bik Gaye Opinion Polls! 



Soumitra said:


> What about saggy and her hubby?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938107790173790208
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938106791522590720
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937698722137350145
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937719001286955009



They including Pallavi Ghosh of CNNNews18 et al are official Spokesperson of Congress. What these sold out Pens say, doesn't matter.

Amit Bhai is confident about more than 150 seats. We will win, and propaganda will loose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

See the RSS swayamsevaks and rightwing Hindus working? Incidently, this happened after amit shah visited that region
*Terrorists seen destroying graves near Baba Budangiri shrine in Chikmagalore while chanting 'Jai Shri Ram'

Incidently, 2-3 days before this incident, Pratap Simha (Mysore MP) in his Facebook live video said, Amit shah had asked Yuva Morcha members to hold more aggressive protests, which would lead to “bursting of teargas and lathi-charges."*





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## 911

India in Semis in Hockey World League


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> See the RSS swayamsevaks and rightwing Hindus working? Incidently, this happened after amit shah visited that region
> *Terrorists seen destroying graves near Baba Budangiri shrine in Chikmagalore while chanting 'Jai Shri Ram'
> 
> Incidently, 2-3 days before this incident, Pratap Simha (Mysore MP) in his Facebook live video said, Amit shah had asked Yuva Morcha members to hold more aggressive protests, which would lead to “bursting of teargas and lathi-charges."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



The Bababudangiri vs Dattapeetha (Baba Budan Vs Dathathreya) controversy has been going on since 1970s. This is not invention of BJP. 

From Wikipedia;
The available history says that one Dada Hayath, his real name being Abdul Azeez Macci, considered to be a direct disciple of the Prophet, was sent to India in 11th century from Saudi Arabia to spread the message of Islam and peace, in true tradition of Sufism. In fact, Dada Hayath’s religious preaching did not target Hindus as a religious community. Rather, it targeted local landlords (palegars in local parlance) who were highly oppressive against the common masses. History says that the palegars did not tolerate the intervention of Dada Hayath into their domain, as his mission was about to affect their stronghold and dominance. On many occasions, they tried to eliminate him but failed.

According to some accounts, Dattatreya is a later phenomenon and it could develop a syncretic culture by synthesizing Shaivite, Vaishnavite and Sufi culture together. *The people of the region believe that Bababudan is an incarnation of Dattatreya. Having a long history in Karnataka, the Dattatreya tradition – a part of Awadhut tradition, upholds the idea of a formless god, and condemns caste and sacrificial rituals performed by Brahmin priests. Also a long tradition of the Dattatreya and Sufism going hand in hand can be witnessed by the fact that Baba Budan and Dattatreya have become interchangeable.

*


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938293996216115200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YogaMudra

Posters put up outside Mosques in Surat appealing Muslims to vote for Congress & make Ahmed Patel CM of Gujarat


----------



## INS_Vikrant

I knew we can always rely on bjp's double agent inside Congress to sabotage even a surprisingly decent election campaign #manishankaraiyar

Or maybe it was done so that the entire blame for the defeat can be unloaded on him, god knows


----------



## Soumitra

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> I knew we can always rely on bjp's double agent inside Congress to sabotage even a surprisingly decent election campaign #manishankaraiyar
> 
> Or maybe it was done so that the entire blame for the defeat can be unloaded on him, god knows




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938748317810462720
Now he has been suspended by the congress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938748317810462720
> Now he has been suspended by the congress



What he said is the Headlines of Gujarat's Newspapers. This is another Chaiwala Moment and Modi is going to hit Sixes on it. 

Congress has found two scapegoats Sibal & Aiyer for Gujarat Drubbing. Owl Gandhi won't be blamed now.


----------



## HariVamsha

BJP in gujarat will certainly not do as well and the single most important factor would have been due to the dismal performance of Arun Jaitley. 

All the BJP leaders campaigning in Gujarat on one side, and Arun Jaitley on the other side with this ham handed approach to economics will result in more bad than good. 

Modi is certainly going to pay for making Arun Jaitely the FM of India. Worse still is the fact that the common public in India will pay a lot more.


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> What he said is the Headlines of Gujarat's Newspapers. This is another Chaiwala Moment and Modi is going to hit Sixes on it.
> 
> Congress has found two scapegoats Sibal & Aiyer for Gujarat Drubbing. Owl Gandhi won't be blamed now.



Hey how can you say this? Saggy has already given the verdict that RaGa has won


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938979527417405441


----------



## alphaxyz

Twitter trend going on BJPInsultsbapu. hahaha, yeh log modi ko jitake rahenge...binash kale biparit budhhi


----------



## Advaitagrata

CONgress govt. sitting on this news.


----------



## alphaxyz

Something for Indians here to ponder about. This isnt happening in faraway land. People from your country are going there in hope to commit such things. 













Not that this is anything new, people just have very short term memory





Source: Medhatithi(twitter)


----------



## Advaitagrata

@alphaxyz that is a SICK post.  

Delete it NOW.

That post shows YOUR lack of humanity and lack of empathy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphaxyz

Yeah right, this shows my lack of humanity and empathy.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

alphaxyz said:


> Yeah right, this shows my lack of humanity and empathy.



Although your post is accurate to the last bit, the details are just too gory to even read!

However, I have no doubt in my mind that this is EXACTLY what happened in every region captured by Islamists including in India. By persecuting the Yazidis the way they have, Islamists have given us a rare glimpse of what exactly goes on when they capture a land belonging to somebody who they term as non-believers!

The left-leaning historians have whitewashed our own history so much that we have ended up glorifying the rapists like Khilji and even make movies romanticizing his deeds while the majority of us have defended the movie in the name of Freedom of Expression!

It is like some German making a movie glorifying Hitler and his Holocaust and releasing it in Israel! Padmavati is really exactly equivalent to that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MagicMarker

kadamba-warrior said:


> Although your post is accurate to the last bit, the details are just too gory to even read!
> 
> However, I have no doubt in my mind that this is EXACTLY what happened in every region captured by Islamists including in India. By persecuting the Yazidis the way they have, Islamists have given us a rare glimpse of what exactly goes on when they capture a land belonging to somebody who they term as non-believers!
> 
> The left-leaning historians have whitewashed our own history so much that we have ended up glorifying the rapists like Khilji and even make movies romanticizing his deeds while the majority of us have defended the movie in the name of Freedom of Expression!
> 
> It is like some German making a movie glorifying Hitler and his Holocaust and releasing it in Israel! Padmavati is really exactly equivalent to that!




I think if wasn't for the choice of Ranveer singh for the role of Kilji, there would have been little or no controversy.


----------



## Cat Shannon

Meanwhile in India,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940505942386294789
As, Yusuf said, utha le re bawa, uthale..



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940507762378674176
These guys are ashok321 's heroes. Similarity can't be questioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cat Shannon

And it prompted a response from a Taiwanese girl that no such Taiwanese mushroom exists which turns dark skin to fair. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940638538361593856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Cat Shannon said:


> Meanwhile in India,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940505942386294789
> As, Yusuf said, utha le re bawa, uthale..
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940507762378674176
> These guys are ashok321 's heroes. Similarity can't be questioned.


 And Indian media pick up these kind of things and repeat it 1000 times. Only in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphaxyz

kya hua bjp har gya kya? pura sunn hai idhar?


----------



## Fireurimagination

Exit poll gives both HP and Gujrat to BJP but in Gujrat 150 looks a long shot, damn you Gujratis


----------



## Soumitra

Fireurimagination said:


> Exit poll gives both HP and Gujrat to BJP but in Gujrat 150 looks a long shot, damn you Gujratis


Todays Chanakya - the most accurate exit poll gives 135








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940876152922570753
A few hours later


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941293373289259008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphaxyz

its all good, but youth vote swinging towards cong. because they have been brought up in good/developing environment and havent seen congress in action. future elecs maybe difficult. bjp should have put up white paper when they came to power. but if he had done that India wouldnt have seen this much work done or foreign investment. so dharmsankat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gurjot.S

Its a time for congress to kick out Gandhis and bring some opposition to Modi govt.


----------



## MagicMarker

Gurjot.S said:


> Its a time for congress to kick out Gandhis and bring some opposition to Modi govt.



CONgress is a pvt. limited company owned by the Gandhi's. 

How can a pvt. company throw out its owners ? That is just impossible. 

Here is a list of CONgress presidents.

1. Motilal Nehru
2. Jawaharlal Nehru
3. Indira Gandhi
4. Rajiv Gandhi
5. Sonia Gandhi
6. Rahul Gandhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alphaxyz

Gurjot.S said:


> Its a time for congress to kick out Gandhis and bring some opposition to Modi govt.


Unless that statement was facetious, i dont understand whats the love for opposition. You literally never had or have power to yourself. whole establishment including sweaty palm govt babus against you, waiting for perfect opportunity. The whole MSM and geopolitical big players wants to see India down and hence you down. Literally whatever good work you do will be played against you. total narrative against you. What more opposition do you want. No work on core done, all govt institution, education antihindu, still we want more opposition. this post isnt directed against you personally, but i have seen many bjp,rss fellows parrot this line 'we need strong opposition for functioning democracy.' who think winning an election is everything. Look what & how cong works when they come to power as the establishment is with them. Next time they come to power you and your 'democracy loving' party will be BTFOed to oblivion. like i said, this post isnt against you personally.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gurjot.S

alphaxyz said:


> Unless that statement was facetious, i dont understand whats the love for opposition. You literally never had or have power to yourself. whole establishment including sweaty palm govt babus against you, waiting for perfect opportunity. The whole MSM and geopolitical big players wants to see India down and hence you down. Literally whatever good work you do will be played against you. total narrative against you. What more opposition do you want. No work on core done, all govt institution, education antihindu, still we want more opposition. this post isnt directed against you personally, but i have seen many bjp,rss fellows parrot this line 'we need strong opposition for functioning democracy.' who think winning an election is everything. Look what & how cong works when they come to power as the establishment is with them. Next time they come to power you and your 'democracy loving' party will be BTFOed to oblivion. like i said, this post isnt against you personally.



Opposition means some accountability. Power makes you arrogant. Media,Babus will stick to those who have power.
Now only almost entire media is in pocket of BJP as they know, they are going to rule 10-15 yrs more.
First 5 yrs of MMS gone well but in last 5 yrs, he lost respect and reason was --> Congress high command almost thought that we have no opposition. Opposition means option for people and fear of loosing power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sky lord

alphaxyz said:


> Unless that statement was facetious, i dont understand whats the love for opposition. You literally never had or have power to yourself. whole establishment including sweaty palm govt babus against you, waiting for perfect opportunity. The whole MSM and geopolitical big players wants to see India down and hence you down. Literally whatever good work you do will be played against you. total narrative against you. What more opposition do you want. No work on core done, all govt institution, education antihindu, still we want more opposition. this post isnt directed against you personally, but i have seen many bjp,rss fellows parrot this line 'we need strong opposition for functioning democracy.' who think winning an election is everything. Look what & how cong works when they come to power as the establishment is with them. Next time they come to power you and your 'democracy loving' party will be BTFOed to oblivion. like i said, this post isnt against you personally.


Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely.

We need two opposition parties with leaders elected on merit who put the country’s best interests above party politics. 

Along with an independent judiciary, we also need a media with a modicum of brains and some spine who can stand up to both the ruling party and the opposition and a rudimentary interests in the “truth”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Sky lord said:


> Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> We need two opposition parties with leaders elected on merit who put the country’s best interests above party politics.
> 
> Along with an independent judiciary, we also need a media with a modicum of brains and some spine who can stand up to both the ruling party and the opposition and a rudimentary interests in the “truth”.



Absolutely!

As much as I want Modi to rule for the next 2 terms, I want a credible opposition that will hold his feet to the fire whenever he strays from his development agenda.

Much more importantly though, we want media which is reasonably unbiased, credible and relentless when they find some dirt - be it on the government or the opposition!

What we have right now is a cacophony of a bunch of cicadas masquerading as journalists - barely making an effort even to hide, with which political party their loyalties lie!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Sky lord said:


> Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> 
> We need two opposition parties with leaders elected on merit who put the country’s best interests above party politics.
> 
> Along with an independent judiciary, we also need a media with a modicum of brains and some spine who can stand up to both the ruling party and the opposition and a rudimentary interests in the “truth”.





kadamba-warrior said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> As much as I want Modi to rule for the next 2 terms, I want a credible opposition that will hold his feet to the fire whenever he strays from his development agenda.
> 
> Much more importantly though, we want media which is reasonably unbiased, credible and relentless when they find some dirt - be it on the government or the opposition!
> 
> What we have right now is a cacophony of a bunch of cicadas masquerading as journalists - barely making an effort even to hide, with which political party their loyalties lie!



What we need is a responsible opposition which will not oppose for th sake of opposing but which will give better ideas to the govt.

Ideally we must have a system where there are shadow ministers as is the case in the UK. So there is a home Minister and there is a shadow home minster from the opposition party. the shadow minster must give his/her own proposal on how to implement various schemes and what laws have to be made. This way the people will know alternate views and the govt will also get some good points to add

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

What we need is for the ashes of the BJP and the Sangh Parivar to be thrown into the Arabian Sea.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## MagicMarker

padamchen said:


> What we need is for the ashes of the BJP and the Sangh Parivar to be thrown into the Arabian Sea.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Continue to stew in your own hate and choke on your bile. It would be a fitting end to your misery before the vultures tear your carcass as per the traditions of Parsis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## padamchen

MagicMarker said:


> Continue to stew in your own hate and choke on your bile. It would be a fitting end to your misery before the vultures tear your carcass as per the traditions of Parsis.



Did you get someone to write that for you in English?

Cheers, Doc


----------



## MagicMarker

padamchen said:


> Did you get someone to write that for you in English?
> 
> Cheers, Doc



I have a parsi servant who does that for me. Let me know if you need a job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

MagicMarker said:


> I have a parsi servant who does that for me. Let me know if you need a job.



I can buy you, your dad, and your grandad before him.

Let me know your individual rate contracts.

And yes, I would not need to deploy any family (pushtaini) wealth from either side for that.

Just my professional fees ....

Cheers, Doc


----------



## MagicMarker

padamchen said:


> I can buy you, your dad, and your grandad before him.
> 
> Let me know your individual rate contracts.
> 
> And yes, I would not need to deploy any family (pushtaini) wealth from either side for that.
> 
> Just my professional fees ....
> 
> Cheers, Doc



LOL....... you don't have to pretend to be wealthy just to gain some respect  

I assure you, NOTHING you say is ever going to gain you any respect.


----------



## alphaxyz

padamchen said:


> What we need is for the ashes of the BJP and the Sangh Parivar to be thrown into the Arabian Sea.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Some extra baggage thrown along with that would be nice too.



padamchen said:


> What we need is for the ashes of the BJP and the Sangh Parivar to be thrown into the Arabian Sea.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Some extra baggage thrown along with that would be nice too.


----------



## MagicMarker

alphaxyz said:


> Some extra baggage thrown along with that would be nice too.
> 
> 
> Some extra baggage thrown along with that would be nice too.



You want to throw him into the sea so that he can swim back to Iran ?


----------



## padamchen

Butthurt Hindutvawadis.

So bored man.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## noksss

Desperation 
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...slips-with-evm-votes/articleshow/62082458.cms


----------



## kadamba-warrior

padamchen said:


> What we need is for the ashes of the BJP and the Sangh Parivar to be thrown into the Arabian Sea.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Arabian Sea? Lol, have you ever wondered what would have happened if Persia had managed to withstand the onslaught and recovered to even half of its former glory? You wouldn't have had to call it "Arabian Sea" after all!

It is a little ironic that you want to throw the same set of people into "Arabian Sea" whose ancestors gave you foothold after some ragtag Islamists sacked the whole of Persia and reduced you to such a tiny group that you don't even fit into the Constitution of India's definition of minority anymore! Isn't that a real tragedy of monumental proportions?

No offense to Parsis whom I deeply admire (and sincerely pity for the loss of a great civilization!), but save some of that vileness for the Islamists that uprooted a thriving and culturally very vibrant civilization a millennia ago, the shock of which you guys are yet to recover!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

kadamba-warrior said:


> Arabian Sea? Lol, have you ever wondered what would have happened if Persia had managed to withstand the onslaught and recovered to even half of its former glory? You wouldn't have had to call it "Arabian Sea" after all!
> 
> It is a little ironic that you want to throw the same set of people into "Arabian Sea" whose ancestors gave you foothold after some ragtag Islamists sacked the whole of Persia and reduced you to such a tiny group that you don't even fit into the Constitution of India's definition of minority anymore! Isn't that a real tragedy of monumental proportions?
> 
> No offense to Parsis whom I deeply admire (and sincerely pity for the loss of a great civilization!), but save some of that vileness for the Islamists that uprooted a thriving and culturally very vibrant civilization a millennia ago, the shock of which you guys are yet to recover!



You seem distressed.

Let me get my I give a fuk mask out.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## MagicMarker

kadamba-warrior said:


> Arabian Sea? Lol, have you ever wondered what would have happened if Persia had managed to withstand the onslaught and recovered to even half of its former glory? You wouldn't have had to call it "Arabian Sea" after all!
> 
> It is a little ironic that you want to throw the same set of people into "Arabian Sea" whose ancestors gave you foothold after some ragtag Islamists sacked the whole of Persia and reduced you to such a tiny group that you don't even fit into the Constitution of India's definition of minority anymore! Isn't that a real tragedy of monumental proportions?
> 
> No offense to Parsis whom I deeply admire (and sincerely pity for the loss of a great civilization!), but save some of that vileness for the Islamists that uprooted a thriving and culturally very vibrant civilization a millennia ago, the shock of which you guys are yet to recover!



LOL... epic post. 

"Arabian sea" used to be known as the "persian sea" or "Sindhu Sagar" back in the days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

padamchen said:


> Butthurt Hindutvawadis.
> 
> So bored man.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Deshdroni parsis need to be given a 1 way ticket back to iran


----------



## MagicMarker

Śakra said:


> Deshdroni parsis need to be given a 1 way ticket back to iran



He is just a dhimmi. 

First slave to the british, now slave to the shiv sena. His fate is tied to the SS, so the only way he thinks he can be free is to wish destruction to Hindutva which he thinks SS represents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Śakra said:


> Deshdroni parsis need to be given a 1 way ticket back to iran



Yup.

Canadian turds are going to work overtime at burger barn to fork out the cash.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## takeiteasy

RSS has destroyed India:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2037012893223957

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

pothead said:


> Nothing less than 130 for BJP.
> Remember UP, once it's a wave, the opposition is more or less decimated. This is what will happen in Gujarat.



AAj ka chanakya gives BJP 135+-7.



Soumitra said:


> What about saggy and her hubby?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938107790173790208
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938106791522590720
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937698722137350145
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937719001286955009



Rajdeep wishes this since 2002 and every time his hope goes in vain. It is the time for him to hope once again.


----------



## U-571

politics is what punishes south asia, a very resourceful god gifted region filled with corrupt and incompetent politicians.

if not for politics there would be peace and progress and south asia would be very rich part of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MagicMarker

U-571 said:


> politics is what punishes south asia, a very resourceful god gifted region filled with corrupt and incompetent politicians.
> 
> if not for politics there would be peace and progress and south asia would be very rich part of the world.



Speak for pakistan, not India. 

We are glad we have Modi and the BJP and they are certainly competent and incorruptible for most parts. 

Its the lack of politics that has pushed away peace, the military adventure from pakistan and state sponsored terrorism.


----------



## U-571

MagicMarker said:


> Speak for pakistan, not India.
> 
> We are glad we have Modi and the BJP and they are certainly competent and incorruptible for most parts.
> 
> Its the lack of politics that has pushed away peace, the military adventure from pakistan and state sponsored terrorism.



im speaking for entire south asia not just pakistan, india including nepal, bangladesh, srilanka


----------



## MagicMarker

U-571 said:


> im speaking for entire south asia not just pakistan, india including nepal, bangladesh, srilanka



Don't. That is my point. 

We are currently happy about the politics in India.


----------



## Śakra

MagicMarker said:


> Don't. That is my point.
> 
> We are currently happy about the politics in India.



There is truth in what he says. All the energy we waste fighting intra-national political battles (ex/ fighting against destructive AAP dharnas, Congress misinformation, anything bihar related) and international politics takes away from our ability to focus on growth and development.


----------



## Śakra

MagicMarker said:


> Its called checks and balances.
> 
> In the real world, its very much required. Without them the system would work much less efficiently and delivery much less results.
> 
> Sometimes a good fight is just what you need to bring back focus into what you have to do.



But we don’t have checks and balances we have an army of demagogues spreading their destructive misinformation. They weaken us instead of challenging us to be better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gurjot.S

i suspect, congress will go in a right wing mode now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cat Shannon

So, everybody in India is going crazy over allegations of EVM, the voting machines in India being tampered. 

Every retard in congress has been alleging EVM tempering. There were tweets that said that an EVM can hacked by using the Bluetooth network. Supposedly an EVM machine was being detected by a Bluetooth phone. And main stream media twitted that. Turns out that someone had created a Bluetooth name with EVM in it.

So, the election commission of India threw a challenge to anybody to show that the EVM can be tempered with. Nobody came forward. Not hardik Patel, not pappu, no one in congress.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941362218884481024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

MagicMarker said:


> Misinformation , once countered by the truth, only enhances the original faith and belief.



No it doesn't. Just look at America and see how they choose to ignore the truth after being indoctrinated.


----------



## alphaxyz

Śakra said:


> No it doesn't. Just look at America and see how they choose to ignore the truth after being indoctrinated.


Some people have this fetish for 'true secularism', 'true liberalism', 'true socialism' etc. I know I had some years ago. Most dont get that what they have now is the truer sense of these things and will always be like that. Also this election cycle is ridiculous. A party that has majority on its own is made to prove its mettle in every few months. Instead of doing work, making and applying reforms time and energy is spent on fighting stupid elections. Its like an Olympian competing every few months in low level tournaments to prove its worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tangent123

Gurjot.S said:


> i suspect, congress will go in a right wing mode now.


Yes, congress has to take a right turn. It had been taking wrong (left) decisions.
But it has lot to prove.


----------



## 911

Cat Shannon said:


> So, everybody in India is going crazy over allegations of EVM, the voting machines in India being tampered.
> 
> Every retard in congress has been alleging EVM tempering. There were tweets that said that an EVM can hacked by using the Bluetooth network. Supposedly an EVM machine was being detected by a Bluetooth phone. And main stream media twitted that. Turns out that someone had created a Bluetooth name with EVM in it.
> 
> So, the election commission of India threw a challenge to anybody to show that the EVM can be tempered with. Nobody came forward. Not hardik Patel, not pappu, no one in congress.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941362218884481024


Lol new drama...


----------



## Soumitra

Remember Women Empowerment, System interview with Arnab before 2014 election?

Presenting the second part - The Gujarat Vision Interview


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940995259504517120
Some people want him to be the next PM


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Crixus

He worked on Sundays too so almost an worked for 1 year extra by the end of this term in 2019 


Soumitra said:


>


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=321138685057667


----------



## Soumitra

takeiteasy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=321138685057667


I would love to see all leftists squirm in 2019. 

I get a schadenfreude feeling by seeing leftists suffering as BJP takes on tate after state after state. May you get all the "moral" victories but inside you are burning seeing our success and this gives me immense happiness


----------



## takeiteasy

Soumitra said:


> burning seeing our success


So similar to the Taliban apologists.


----------



## Muthanna

takeiteasy said:


> So similar to the Taliban apologists.


Pls explain what do u mean?


----------



## Soumitra

takeiteasy said:


> So similar to the Taliban apologists.


baby 

Just Taliban- Why not call us Fascist or ISIS

The more you  the more I


----------



## takeiteasy

Soumitra said:


> baby


Eating cow meat here. Asking to burn? Barbecue? Nah!


----------



## Fireurimagination

Karnataka is a big test for BJP, if BJP can pull it off then BJP will be in the driving seat


----------



## Soumitra

Fireurimagination said:


> Karnataka is a big test for BJP, if BJP can pull it off then BJP will be in the driving seat


Comeon do't make every election a litmus test for Modi and BJP. First it was UP, then Gujarat, now Karnataka.

There should be simultaneous lections to Lok Sabha and States so that we are spared this "Litmus Test for govt" every 4-5 months. If not for all states then there sould be 2 cycles half the states with the LS and other half after 2.5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fireurimagination

Soumitra said:


> Comeon do't make every election a litmus test for Modi and BJP. First it was UP, then Gujarat, now Karnataka.
> 
> There should be simultaneous lections to Lok Sabha and States so that we are spared this "Litmus Test for govt" every 4-5 months. If not for all states then there sould be 2 cycles half the states with the LS and other half after 2.5 years.



Unfortunate but if you want yourself to be called a champion then you should be strong enough to win everything. True that no body would have imagined 4 years back the amount of success BJP has got but still 'yeh dil maange more'. Also congress game plan is out in the open to divide Hindus amongst caste/creed/region divide, they did it in Gujarat and even gained because of the same, they are doing it in Karnataka too and I want it to fail there.


----------



## Soumitra

Fireurimagination said:


> Unfortunate but if you want yourself to be called a champion then you should be strong enough to win everything. True that no body would have imagined 4 years back the amount of success BJP has got but still 'yeh dil maange more'. Also congress game plan is out in the open to divide Hindus amongst caste/creed/region divide, they did it in Gujarat and even gained because of the same, they are doing it in Karnataka too and I want it to fail there.


Look I am not saying that I dont want BJP to wn in every election. But when every decision of the govt becomes linked to the elections then the governance will suffer. What I proposed in the previous post will make the governance agenda btter as teh party will hav to wait for the elections every 2.5 year instead of every few months. Being a national party it will be easier for BJP to capture more states in such a scenario


----------



## YogaMudra

takeiteasy said:


> Eating cow meat here. Asking to burn? Barbecue? Nah!



Fcuking a Nun here. Asking to burn ? condom ? Nah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

YogaMudra said:


> Fcuking a Nun here. Asking to burn ? condom ? Nah!


I doubt! with a pencil dick, is it possible? May be you're fcuking your cows, I guess.


----------



## YogaMudra

takeiteasy said:


> I doubt! with a pencil dick, is it possible? May be you're fcuking your cows, I guess.



After experiencing the priests for ages, they welcome a fresh Hindu dick. Nuns just love it. trust me. amen.


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> Comeon do't make every election a litmus test for Modi and BJP. First it was UP, then Gujarat, now Karnataka.
> 
> There should be simultaneous lections to Lok Sabha and States so that we are spared this "Litmus Test for govt" every 4-5 months. If not for all states then there sould be 2 cycles half the states with the LS and other half after 2.5 years.



Not for that fact dude KArnatka win is very much required to choke the funds of congress party read this below analysis

https://swarajyamag.com/politics/why-2019-will-not-be-2004


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Shankranthi

Hero of the Day,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Shankranthi said:


> Hero of the Day,




Bollywood is as fake as the characters they play in the movies.
These people will have a different lollypop in the morning, another in the evening and two of them in night at the same time and preach about morals.

And we clowns will put them on a pedestal they don't deserve.


----------



## ranjeet

Aaptards using a dead girl's picture as a profile pic on twitter. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945647289246216192


----------



## pothead

ranjeet said:


> Aaptards using a dead girl's picture as a profile pic on twitter.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945647289246216192



AAPtards are as vile as seculars.
May be they are the same people. They are led by a worldclass clown in Khujili. Not much else can be expected.


----------



## Shankranthi

pothead said:


> Bollywood is as fake as the characters they play in the movies.
> These people will have a different lollypop in the morning, another in the evening and two of them in night at the same time and preach about morals.
> 
> And we clowns will put them on a pedestal they don't deserve.



Its PETA who is Fake, not the movie stars. Actors get paid to Act which in other words mean "lie to the public" for their entertainment.


----------



## HariVamsha

Hero of the day,


----------



## pothead

HariVamsha said:


> Hero of the day,



You will find better morals in a brothel than in Vatican controlled by Pedo Mafia.


----------



## HariVamsha

pothead said:


> You will find better morals in a brothel than in Vatican controlled by Pedo Mafia.



That I can agree with.  

Here is some more secular guys and their Love Jihad. 

MP Police have arrested Eve Teasers named Saddam, Asif & Moinuddin in Mandsaur. They used to wear 'Bhagva Gamchha' around their neck & were targeting Hindu Girls.


----------



## pothead

HariVamsha said:


> That I can agree with.
> 
> Here is some more secular guys and their Love Jihad.
> 
> MP Police have arrested Eve Teasers named Saddam, Asif & Moinuddin in Mandsaur. They used to wear 'Bhagva Gamchha' around their neck & were targeting Hindu Girls.




These people have similar morals as Vatican Pedo Mafia.
I use to think lynching of these animals was wrong. Now I realize the only solution to a rabid pig is to cull them. There is no treatment to these animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Every sons of Golwalkar must be proud:





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## takeiteasy

Altnews surely is exposing the Hindu fanaticism and anti-minority mindset and vile propaganda by the RSS IT cell.
https://www.altnews.in/shankhnaad-alt-news-expose-communal-rabble-rouser-leading-peddler-fake-news/


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> Altnews surely is exposing the Hindu fanaticism and anti-minority mindset and vile propaganda by the RSS IT cell.
> https://www.altnews.in/shankhnaad-alt-news-expose-communal-rabble-rouser-leading-peddler-fake-news/



you should read the first comment in the comment section. There goes your altnews expose in thin air

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947725139143045120


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949013300179693570


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949355144939954176

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949889758133551104
Yogi is giving the seculars nightmare in Karnataka.
BJP already has succession after Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950981672765280256


----------



## IndoCarib

The ugly head of secularism rises again. This time they are eyeing KV's morning prayer. It is a verse from Upanishads that talks about enlightenment and not about any particular religion. Only if this stupid lawyer understood the meaning. Hope SC throws it out

*Does Kendriya Vidyalaya's Morning Prayer Promote Hinduism? Supreme Court To Decide*

The court was acting on a petition by a lawyer who argues that the morning prayer is in violation of the constitution as it promotes a particular religion. The lawyer's children also studied in the Kendriya Vidyalaya.

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/doe...court-to-decide-1798220?pfrom=home-topstories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> The ugly head of secularism rises again. This time they are eyeing KV's morning prayer. It is a verse from Upanishads that talks about enlightenment and not about any particular religion. Only if this stupid lawyer understood the meaning. Hope SC throws it out
> 
> *Does Kendriya Vidyalaya's Morning Prayer Promote Hinduism? Supreme Court To Decide*
> 
> The court was acting on a petition by a lawyer who argues that the morning prayer is in violation of the constitution as it promotes a particular religion. The lawyer's children also studied in the Kendriya Vidyalaya.
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/doe...court-to-decide-1798220?pfrom=home-topstories



Holy shit not again


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Holy shit not again



The govt should make it amply clear to SC to not involve them in these idiotic cases.
And also remind them of the backlog of millions of cases before taking up frivolous cases and waste everyone's time.

But with Fadnavis and his wife actively promoting Evangelists, I am not certain BJP has the right moral fortitude to handle these the way they need to. They need a Yogi like person to show them the mirror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> The govt should make it amply clear to SC to not involve them in these idiotic cases.
> And also remind them of the backlog of millions of cases before taking up frivolous cases and waste everyone's time.
> 
> But with Fadnavis and his wife actively promoting Evangelists, I am not certain BJP has the right moral fortitude to handle these the way they need to. They need a Yogi like person to show them the mirror.



Fadnavis is a RSS guy and is doing a good job in MH . Maybe his wife is doing that but they wont cross the limit


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Fadnavis is a RSS guy and is doing a good job in MH . Maybe his wife is doing that but they wont cross the limit



Optics matters a lot.
Fadnavis & his wife made Children pledge to say NO to fire crackers on Diwali only to actively promote Christmas. On top of that his wife was seen promoting evangelists.

And it is just one of the recent ones. His act protecting Journos & pandering to movie stars where in he jailed a man just on a Twitter post from a third grade actress.

I hope what you say is true about Fadnavis. Even I have great hopes from him but his recent actions have left a lot to be desired.


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> Optics matters a lot.
> Fadnavis & his wife made Children pledge to say NO to fire crackers on Diwali only to actively promote Christmas. On top of that his wife was seen promoting evangelists.
> 
> And it is just one of the recent ones. His act protecting Journos & pandering to movie stars where in he jailed a man just on a Twitter post from a third grade actress.
> 
> I hope what you say is true about Fadnavis. Even I have great hopes from him but his recent actions have left a lot to be desired.



He has the guts and leadership qualities to handle a powerful party like shivsena despite being new and running a minority government .Also his work for farmers/Economy/Ease of doing business/Investment/Water issues is definitely worth mentioning along with his non-corrupt and simple lifestyle . He has all it takes to be a PM after modi and I really hope he doesn't spoil that by doing some stupid works like Journalist protecting law/Permission to build statue and other similar ones


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951667580774662144
This is the niiyat of Congress leaders,


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952031007321944064
Vatican pedo mafia should be taken to task by GOI. They must be taken on head on and must be destroyed once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead




----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2053853164873263


----------



## IndoCarib

Army Way said:


> opinion polls on Karnataka elections??



too early. Elections are not until May


----------



## IndoCarib

Last nail in the coffin of dumbtards party 
*No Relief For 20 AAP Lawmakers By Delhi High Court In Office Of Profit Case*
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/ele...20-aap-lawmakers-1802130?pfrom=home-topscroll


----------



## ThinkLogically

IndoCarib said:


> Last nail in the coffin of dumbtards party
> *No Relief For 20 AAP Lawmakers By Delhi High Court In Office Of Profit Case*
> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/ele...20-aap-lawmakers-1802130?pfrom=home-topscroll


As usual the leftist B!tches of SC may save them. Let's see what happens this time.


----------



## salimpheku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954649612249391104
Pappu and the Italian bar Dancer are in serious trouble.


----------



## kadamba-warrior

IndoCarib said:


> Last nail in the coffin of dumbtards party
> *No Relief For 20 AAP Lawmakers By Delhi High Court In Office Of Profit Case*
> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/ele...20-aap-lawmakers-1802130?pfrom=home-topscroll





ThinkLogically said:


> As usual the leftist B!tches of SC may save them. Let's see what happens this time.



With just 2 years left for Delhi Assembly elections, I think the best thing to happen for BJP would be if this bunch of 20 is left to continue with a mere slap on the wrists. Just expose the hypocrisy of AAP/Kejriwal loud and clear and let them continue.

The disqualification will only make these hypocrites martyrs in the minds of AAP supporters that are prone to claim victimization even when a crow craps on their head!


----------



## noksss

kadamba-warrior said:


> With just 2 years left for Delhi Assembly elections, I think the best thing to happen for BJP would be if this bunch of 20 is left to continue with a mere slap on the wrists. Just expose the hypocrisy of AAP/Kejriwal loud and clear and let them continue.
> 
> The disqualification will only make these hypocrites martyrs in the minds of AAP supporters that are prone to claim victimization even when a crow craps on their head!



Let action be taken atleast against these guys man . Since no action is taken against Sonia/Ahmed patel despite them hounding modi/shah for 14 years and now busy planning caste war through our country


----------



## kadamba-warrior

noksss said:


> Let action be taken atleast against these guys man . Since no action is taken against Sonia/Ahmed patel despite them hounding modi/shah for 14 years and now busy planning caste war through our country



Apples and oranges, mate! It was indeed a grave mistake to let off Sonia Gandhi, Ahmed Patel (and the likes of A. Raja, Kalmadi, Mallya and others). Also, BJP was not really proactive in getting Lalu sooner before he damaged BJP's prospects in Bihar!

But the point is there is nothing that BJP would gain by flogging a dead horse, that AAP has turned out to, these days.

In stead, it was in BJP's best interests to let them survive and stew in their juices and not be given a chance to declare themselves as martyrs. You don't want to do anything to AAP that will help them get out of the predicament that they got themselves into.

Come 2020, not only will AAP claim victimization at the hands of BJP, but also go to the people as if they didn't commit any crime!


----------



## IndoCarib

They are already playing victim card
*Manish Sisodia's open letter to Delhiites*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955308675043872773
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-letter-to-delhiites/articleshow/62603033.cms


----------



## Joe Shearer

Shankranthi said:


> ..... is this how retarded people joke ?



Manavantara Truti
YogaMudra*
MagicMarker*
Shankranthi
Sankranti
IndoCarib
Marxist
Nair saab
Jason Bourne
Kurup
Think Logically
noksss
ranjeet
HariVamsha
Cat Shannon
911
Soumitra
Advaitagrata*
Kdpreddy
Abhijeet Sarkar
desiHindu
vishwaBalas


----------



## ashok321

Congress wins all three Rajasthan seats.....Lol


----------



## ashok321

*Rahul Gandhi hails Congress's win in Rajasthan bypolls:*
Cong 3
BJP 0

WB 
TMC 2
BJP 0

2019 = Modi kaput.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958990195839221760
*Budget is defeatist, a big letdown: Congress:* 

2019 alliance in the making:


----------



## Soumitra

Arun Jaitely really screwed up with this budget. Nothing for the middle class which is BJP's best supporter


----------



## ashok321

Hello Mr. clean Modi!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959096100849356800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958986317475471361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959099194643378177

India's budget, health money diverted for defense.
Budget for Defence: Govt hikes defence budget by 7.81%
*[URL='http://www.livemint.com/Politics/loPUOs4ldMWjh23eyPdzEN/Budget-2018-Arun-Jaitley-fails-fiscal-consolidation-test-s.html']Budget 2018: Arun Jaitley fails fiscal consolidation test, says ... - Livemint*[/URL]


----------



## ashok321

Budget 2018: BJP ally Chandrababu Naidu unhappy over 'raw deal' to Andhra


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959274412250841090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959093526163226624

Modi's main aim is ulu banaoing Indians for votes.


----------



## ashok321

*LIVE! Sensex crashes over 800 points; Nifty slips below 10,800*

*



*

*Sensex crashes over 800 points; Nifty slips below 10,800: *

*Budget shows govt alarmed by Guj poll results: Shiv Sena:*


----------



## ashok321

BIG- We are going to declare war: Chandrababu Naidu's TDP on budget jantakareporter.com/india/declare-…

Now watch, Modi will cave in.

#RajasthanByPolls Congress wrests Alwar Lok Sabh seat from BJP by 1,96,496 votes, Ajmer by 84,414 votes jantakareporter.com/india/congress…


Look at the margin of victory!


----------



## ashok321

Behind the scene: Why Modi made Jaitley do what he made Jaitley do


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ThinkLogically

The bot is back!!!


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

Shame on Modi!


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959419303023046657


----------



## ashok321

Modi is robing Peter to pay Paul:

Sacked staff paid off a lump sum will now have to pay tax on compensation received

Rajasthan has given BJP 'triple talaq': Shatrughan

Lol


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959461955466604544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959643509614559232
*Congress cannot function without us in Delhi: Didi:*
*
Obviously she is throwing her weight around for a reason - Grand alliance is in the making against Modi for 2019 election. *


----------



## ashok321

BJP coin has 2 sides.
One has photo shop, other has lies:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959691280451162112


----------



## ashok321

BJP's focus shifts from protecting voter base to wooing Cong voters


Lol


----------



## IndoCarib

Bot got its battery recharged after Rajastan election results . It will die again after K'taka results


----------



## IndoCarib

*CPM workers threatening to kill my father for joining BJP: Daughter’s viral Facebook video*

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...g-bjp-daughters-viral-facebook-video-5057297/


----------



## takeiteasy

Dear Sanghaputra, happy to see that your agendas and anti-national ways are finally out in the open. We know, that for 2019 polls, your kinds expect maximum polarization of Hindus and destroy this country. Your heroes are traitor Nathuram Godse, Golwalkar, V D Savarkar etc. We knew that it is not _Vikas_, rather Hindu-Muslim riots and civil war that every swayamsevak powered with Gobar and Gau mootra wants. Always be the thong lickers of these terrorists.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1742542715808611


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> Dear Sanghaputra, happy to see that your agendas and anti-national ways are finally out in the open. We know, that for 2019 polls, your kinds expect maximum polarization of Hindus and destroy this country. Your heroes are traitor Nathuram Godse, Golwalkar, V D Savarkar etc. We knew that it is not _Vikas_, rather Hindu-Muslim riots and civil war that every swayamsevak powered with Gobar and Gau mootra wants. Always be the thong lickers of these terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1742542715808611



Since when you are a nationalist ? Arent you a illegitimate product of Italian pedo mafia. Your hatred for Hindus /RSS is deep rooted in your love and loyalty to Vatican and RSS foiling the Church's conversion tactics. Dont put a garb of nationalism. Go join a nunnery in Vatican and spread awareness on Pedophilia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

IndoCarib said:


> Since when you are a nationalist ? Arent you a illegitimate product of Italian pedo mafia. Your hatred for Hindus /RSS is deep rooted in your love and loyalty to Vatican and RSS foiling the Church's conversion tactics. Dont put a garb of nationalism. Go join a nunnery hold in the Vatican and spread awareness on Pedophilia


Same Vatican Christian or Jihadi Muslim..Get a life Sanghi..I can too talk about your religion..you may cry..and will burn the Chaddi and be a corpse for the aghoris to eat in the heart of ganga mayya. Always, remember, RSS will go, but Christians, Muslims are here to stay..Cry a river.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1745633268832889


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> Same Vatican Christian or Jihadi Muslim..Get a life Sanghi..I can too talk about your religion..you may cry..and will burn the Chaddi and be a corpse for the aghoris to eat in the heart of ganga mayya. Always, remember, RSS will go, but Christians, Muslims are here to stay..Cry a river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1745633268832889



Right. Christians and Muslims will stay. RSS and Hindus will also stay. But you will die a stray dog's death. Vultures will thank your slayers

*Youth Congress leader hacked to death in Kerala, cops say attack a follow-up to clash with CPI-M*
https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...h-in-kannur/story-F4kB1exKSk8fjmccP3MuVN.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

^^ This is what is precisely wrong with RSS brainwashed Hindus. They cannot tolerate other religions, cultures, food habits etc. For them, the Hindutva Ummah and beasts ruling India again is their dreams.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965164954734260225
The little suvvar thinks he is "special" just because he is a MLA.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965490835100917760
still "some" Hindus want us to believe in secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Hello Modi!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965876542638206976
*Was the PMO sleeping? Shatrughan questions Nirav Modi's Davos pic:*

87,000 reasons why Make in India is not really working for Modi

Lol

*Fitch and Moody's give PNB its second biggest shock in a week after Nirav Modi*

Scam after scam swept under the rug:

*Rotomac scam: I-T dept attaches 11 bank accounts*


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965924704371527685


----------



## pothead

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965924704371527685



Huh...

He ran away in 2016, after a 3 year old investigation.

So the SCAM happened before 2013, during ScamMohan Singh and ScamRam Rajan. 
Thx for sharing another loot for the 2 Scamketeers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead




----------



## pothead

Vatican Mafia has graduated from Pedophilia to Organ harvesting in India.

Will the extremely secular media expose the Vatican mafia?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966076015679188992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Secular CPI terrorists show how brutal they can be

https://www.ndtv.com/kerala-news/ma...-kerala-village-1816165?pfrom=home-topstories

@takeiteasy


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968511080069771265


----------



## ashok321

Senior bureaucrats punished by Smriti Irani after one approached PMO with complaint jantakareporter.com/india/senior-b…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968712188054687745


----------



## ashok321

Senior bureaucrats punished by Smriti Irani after one approached PMO with complaint jantakareporter.com/india/senior-b…


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969445853256613888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969270123948261376


----------



## ashok321

Can’t disclose PM Modi’s BA degree: Delhi University to High Court jantakareporter.com/india/cant-dis…

And this is while a single RTI did the job when it came to find Arvind Kejriwal's educational status. While here, even after moving a mountain, no such thing is possible.

Poor Indians went to Mars with Mangalyaan, but are unable to find the educational certificates of their own PM who has vowed to hide them.


----------



## ashok321

Modi government ‘surrenders’ to China, MEA clarifies but silent on note asking officials to skip Dalai Lama events jantakareporter.com/india/modi-gov…

Knock knock Modiya!


You will have to shell out more for home loans now


Aircel, country's last small mobile phone operator, files for bankruptcy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969493016611188736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969247720689958912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969165602676969472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969532873199013893

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969406582051262464
Modi wont tell you this:

India's trade imbalance is 155 billion dollars = GDP of Qatar:






Jai Modi Raj



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969524113571131392
*The way Indian media has covered Sridevi’s death has been shameful.*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ath-has-been-shameful/?utm_term=.1a5b09f33ee7


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969533145145016320





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969528369204297728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969443354697224193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969450839990587392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969079943442255872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969489024703451136
Surat = Gujarat = Modi = No water?

Lol Modi..


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969369915252670465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967726106102124545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969253126011269120


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969594658752901126

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969595617856147456






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969163851643043840
See the forced smile of both leaders....Its fake smile.
They have been told the truth already that Modi does not have it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969392456893632512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968522316207575040


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## pothead

Anyone watching the NE results....

The Secular gang is going to have a huuuuuuuuuuge moral victory by end of the day

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pothead

LMAO....



Looks like there will be a lot of RandiRona in JNU today.

Simply loving it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969810431874277378
Next up is Karnataka....Pappu and his chamchas are already shivering in their boots.
Wonder if these clowns will even fight elections..

Congress scores another huuuuuuge moral victory with zero seats in Tripura.

This is a historic moral victory for Congees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969826637771571200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Oh the poor tirupura chief minister 

*It was a crucial election for the CPM, which has been in power in Tripura for the last 25 years, 20 under Manik Sarkar, famous as the country's "poorest chief minister." It is now in power only in Kerala after West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee ended its three-decade rule in West Bengal seven years ago.*
*
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/nor...a-nagaland-today-bjp-hopes-to-score-b-1819051*


----------



## Ashesh

Tripura did what is 'RIGHT', 'LEFT' is left behind. Leftist(s) are only relevant on Leftists News Channel, Kerala and PDF. 

Cc: @Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

Ashesh said:


> Tripura did what is 'RIGHT', 'LEFT' is left behind. Leftist(s) are only relevant on News Channel, Kerala and PDF.
> 
> Cc: @Joe Shearer



Wait for few years, they will be left with just news channel and PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969809258891096064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

From 0 seats in 2013 to 40 in 2018. Amit Shah has shown he is the election master of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

Soumitra said:


> From 0 seats in 2013 to 40 in 2018. Amit Shah has shown he is the election master of India



BJP has taped their own version of the Southern strategy


----------



## ranjeet

Lol Salam Comrades !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Count Dracula

koi bamboo ghusad diya isme.......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pothead

Śakra said:


> BJP has taped their own version of the Southern strategy



Except Kerala & Karnataka, they don't seem to have much traction in other states.
But, with the amount of muscle BJP has, all it takes is correct strategy to destroy other parties and lure them into BJP..

Still, wonder what their southern strategy is though.

Anyway, LOL Salaaam Comrades


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969914196338016256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969656434504949761
BJP used money, muscle power to win Tripura: Sitaram Yechury


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969620276366528514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969479679227789312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969419008876400640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969407476285272066


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969902602166169600
IPFT got bankrolled by Modi through Ambani gifted funds.
This is how India shit happens..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969917076482805760


----------



## Count Dracula

what are the chances of yechury getting sidelined by karat gang? On a positive note bjp winning anywhere in northeast is very good news. But will they go after kingdom of christ types or will play secularism bhajan again, thats to be seen.


----------



## ashok321

*PM halts his victory speech in between for Azaan*

Imagine if it were Kejriwal...
Lol

A man who refuses to put on skull cap and attend Iftehar parties would do above.
For what?

Fookin votes.


----------



## Count Dracula

aap lost all deposits in Meghalaya, congrats @ashok321 , still a moral victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969924548610199552


----------



## pothead

Count Dracula said:


> aap lost all deposits in Meghalaya, congrats @ashok321 , still a moral victory.



I think @ashok321 lost it completely.
Look at "it's" tweets...You can clearly see the tears flowing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969920029566423040
Ambani & Adani ruling India through Modi.
Same was the case in Brazil 20 months ago, but their Supreme Court changed everything and nailed the President. In India's case, the CJI himself is corrupt and being blackmailed by Modi.


----------



## Novice09

This guy really loves modi... watchout for CPM+ tally...



pothead said:


> I think @ashok321 lost it completely.
> Look at "it's" tweets...You can clearly see the tears flowing.



He might be sad as pappu ji is preparing for elections in Italy...



ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969920029566423040
> Ambani & Adani ruling India through Modi.
> Same was the case in Brazil 20 months ago, but their Supreme Court changed everything and nailed the President. In India's case, the CJI himself is corrupt and being blackmailed by Modi.



If you or me are not voting for some party that does not means that nobody will vote for them


----------



## Soumitra

The Pidis are crying

*Tripura shows us why the BJP could win 2019 without delivering ‘Achhe Din’*
SHIVAM VIJ 3 March, 2018




BJP supporters celebrate party's victory in Tripura | PTI Photo
*The BJP as a political party in India today is what the Left in Bengal and Tripura were, a party without an opposition, capturing all spaces, all leaders, all issues.*

If the BJP is the victor today, whatever happened to all the talk of the Modi government’s sliding political narrative? And all that talk about the message from rural Gujarat and Rajasthan, the farm crisis, rural distress, unemployment and Nirav Modi’s escape after swindling thousands of crores?

The answer lies in the BJP’s election machinery that fights elections like a guerrilla army, making itself appear the only choice before voters.

The BJP as a political party in India today is what the Left in Bengal and Tripura were, a party without an opposition, capturing all spaces, all narratives, all leaders, all issues.

The rise and fall of the Left in Tripura is instructive.

*Wanting to win, not waiting*
In 1993, Prime Minister Narasimha Rao imposed President’s rule in Tripura, sacrificing a Congress government there to gain the support of the Left parties at the Centre. Rao needed to do this to save his own minority government.

Later that year, the Left came to power in Tripura. After that, the Left won five consecutive elections in Tripura because the Congress never tried to win the state. Tripura, for 25 years, has been a one-party state with hardly an opposition.

The BJP’s slogan in Tripura was “_Chalo Paltai_”, a clarion call to overthrow the Left. The Congress as an opposition party doesn’t seek to _paltai_. It lingers on so that it automatically gets power when people get fed up with the incumbent, or gets replaced by a smarter opposition – the BJP in Tripura, for instance.

The BJP is sweeping Tripura today by being an opposition party that wants to win. It occupied the entire anti-incumbency spectrum, bringing under its umbrella Bengalis with tribals, RSS workers with Congress cadres, even gobbling up the Trinamool Congress’ significant presence overnight. It matched the CPM’s cadres with its _panna pramukhs_ – one man to persuade 60 voters each.

The BJP didn’t stand a chance in Nagaland and Meghalaya. In Nagaland, it smartly backed a popular rebel from its own ally. In Meghalaya, unpopular with an apprehensive Christian majority, the BJP smartly stayed on the sidelines and now hopes to form the government with clever coalition-making – even though the Congress is likely emerging as the single largest party.

*The NaMo question*
Does any of that mean the Modi government is not facing discontent from farmers? Or that unemployment is not a big issue across India? Or that Nirav Modi’s and Mehul Choksi’s bank frauds and easy escapes don’t make the Modi government look negligent on crony capitalism?

How much of the BJP’s Tripura victory is because of Modi’s popularity, and how much because it stole away the entire leadership and cadres of the Congress and the Trinamool? What was it that made the difference – the promise of development or an unlikely alliance with a tribal party that wants a separate state?

Soon after the Modi government brought about an end to the Haj subsidy for Muslims, the BJP promised free Jerusalem trips to senior citizens in Nagaland. So, is it Swachh Bharat or dreams of the holy land that made Nagaland vote for BJP ally Neiphiu Rio?

This was a moot point in Gujarat too. After 27 years of ruling the state, BJP had anti-incumbency worth many elections piled up against it. There were three social movements, the Modi factor was missing, and people were unhappy with GST and MSP. In such a scenario, if the BJP was the opposition, there’s no way the incumbent could have won another term. Yet it did, because the incumbent was the BJP.

*Where Right met Left*
In West Bengal and Tripura, the Left parties kept winning election after election thanks to their famed cadres, their complete mastery over the election system, co-option of local elites, state institutions and civil society alike. It’s not as if there was Ram Rajya and no anti-incumbency all these years in these states.

The BJP’s election machinery will make us reminiscent of the Left rule in Bengal and Tripura. The party has a Left-like single-minded focus on winning elections. This juggernaut is able to ride anti-incumbency again and again – unless its opponent has that same grit to win, such as Arvind Kejriwal in Delhi or Nitish Kumar in Bihar in 2015.

This is why the BJP could also win Karnataka despite Siddaramaiah’s best efforts, and this is why it could win 2019 without delivering _Achhe Din_.

_Shivam Vij is a political commentator based in New Delhi._


----------



## pothead

And one of things that is quietly happening in Karnataka beyond the media glare is an understanding between BJP and JDS.

It looks like Deva Gouda is mightily pissed at his one time protégé NidraRamayya and want's to pay him back with interest.

If this happens, it is more or less curtains for Congress in South.


----------



## ashok321

*Nirav Modi gave gold and diamond jewellery to PNB officials as bribe: Police*

Congress party’s plans to secure majority in Meghalaya ‘leaked’ jantakareporter.com/india/congress…








2018 election calender:

*Karnataka, Rajasthan, Chhattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh*

Does not auger well for the BJP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969925117659832323

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970096473730895872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969974982058106880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969940186367963136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969915855168565248
QUOTE: "We hang the petty thieves and appoint the great ones to public office." Aesop, Ancient Greek story-teller.

*US Bankruptcy Case Has Link to India's Growing Bank Fraud Scandal*


----------



## pothead

ashok321 said:


> 2018 election calender:
> 
> *Karnataka, Rajasthan, Chhattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh*
> 
> Does not auger well for the BJP.



Does not auger well for the BJP!!!


----------



## ashok321

> Largely due to corporate loan defaults, Indian banks have had to write off loans worth around $38.8bn for the period of five years ending 31 March 2017.



Above is equal to the GDP of Jordan.


----------



## pothead

So, the frightening question for the seculars and Chameleons is, will they be able to retain Bengal & Kerala?
Don't be surprised if BJP sweeps both these states in 2019.

Oh, Congees already lost Karnataka. 






The above Chicken has more chance of laying an Egg than Congees winning Karnataka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Guess where..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970259003413495810
War of words between PM Modi and Capt Amarinder Singh jantakareporter.com/india/war-word…

Modi is too thick skinned to be the PM of India:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970121686363332608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970257245408841728
Another explosive piece by @t_d_h_nair. Rafale Expose: How Modi's ministers have misled parliament with impunity jantakareporter.com/india/rafale-e…

EXCLUSIVE: Upright police officer in Uttar Pradesh punished for taking on RSS mob jantakareporter.com/india/upright-…


----------



## IndoCarib

The Nalapad episode is going to hurt Cong badly in Karnataka. Sidharamayya is already hated for being too Muslim friendly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> From 0 seats in 2013 to 40 in 2018. Amit Shah has shown he is the election master of India



Ram Madhav and Himant Biswas Sarma should be equally credited for North East success too 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...l-seasons-all-states/articleshow/63153878.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

‘Two-Front War Not a Good Idea, Need to Improve Ties with China’

https://www.thequint.com/news/india...ngthen-india-china-ties-lt-gen-surinder-singh

India facing testing time after a Doklam defeat.

*BJP yet to respond to law panel on uniform civil code*


PNB scam: Trade finance hit, premiums soar


----------



## noksss

*Question :* Define Amit shah

*Answer :* Even after winning 19 states


----------



## pikkuboss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970016181204631557


----------



## Soumitra

BJP Govt now ins Meghalaya and Nagaland also. One more step towards Congress Mukt Bharat.

Congress only present in Manipur, Karnataka (both have elections later this year) and Punjab.






Little old map. You can include Meghalaya also. Total 21 states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970341787247239168


----------



## 911

Why does Rahul baba go to Italy after every election result?


----------



## JanjaWeed

911 said:


> Why does Rahul baba go to Italy after every election result?


Kyon ki results ke time pe halat etni kharab hoti hai, Nani yaad ane lagta hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Rafale Expose: How Modi’s ministers have misled parliament with impunity jantakareporter.com/india/rafale-e…


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Ashesh

JanjaWeed said:


> Kyon ki results ke time pe halat etni kharab hoti hai, Nani yaad ane lagta hai!



He went to Italy to cast Vote in Italian Elections|

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*New Rs 3,200-cr TDS scam: Your company may've been taking you for a ride all along*


----------



## pothead

With India’s Q3 GDP number coming in at a swashbuckling 7.2%, Modi’s India has clawed back to its position as the world’s fastest growing economy.







Following these numbers, the ecosystem has begun the usual debate that follows the release of every batch of GDP figures. Will the numbers hold? Are the figures reliable? Will the good news get better going forward or not? And above all, is the economy “out of the woods” after the “twin shocks” of Demonetization and GST?

Lost in this debate is the sight of the fact that the dishonesty of India’s intellectual elite has been thoroughly exposed by India’s latest GDP data. First of all, how is GST supposed to be a “shock” for the economy? The Goods and Services Tax (GST) was widely seen as the crown jewel of economic reforms for over a decade. History will remember that Narendra Modi was the Prime Minister who enacted and implemented this greatest of tax reforms.

But just because Narendra Modi succeeded where all his predecessors had failed, including “great economist” Dr. Manmohan Singh, the GST suddenly went from being called a “reform” to a “shock.” The intellectual dishonesty of our elite could not be more obvious.

Unable to attack the premise of GST itself, the experts have mostly focused their criticism on the supposedly “flawed implementation” of GST. Let’s look at the headline numbers here (remember that GST came into effect on July 1, 2017).

GDP Q1 (Apr 1 — Jun 30, 2017): 5.7%

GDP Q2 (Jul 1 — Sep 30, 2017) : 6.3%

GDP Q3 (Oct 1 — Dec 31, 2017) : 7.2%

So, the Indian economy slowed down to 5.7% for the 3 months before GST was to come into effect. If the tax structure is going to change in less than 3 months, any business would slow down and wait. Is there much that the government could have done about that? Then, once the new rules come into effect, people get back to business immediately and we see a little jump from 5.7% to 6.3%.

And in the 3 months after that, the economy roars at 7.2%, the highest among major economies in the world.

That’s all : Six months to implement the greatest tax reform since independence. Just six months.

This is a country where the foundation stone of Sardar Sarovar Dam was laid by Jawaharlal Nehru in 1961 and work did not even begin until 1979! This is a country where Nehru created a commission in the 1960s to look into the construction of a Railway Bridge over the Ganga near Ghazipur in Eastern UP. But the foundation stone for the bridge was laid by Narendra Modi in late 2016.

In the same country, Narendra Modi has taken just six months to implement the greatest tax reform since independence. Dear experts, tell us now : was it too much? Was six months too long?

What flawed implementation of GST? How many months of disruption would you have allowed for a “perfect” implementation?

Right now, these “experts” are basically hiding under their desks and hoping nobody holds them accountable for all the ridiculous potshots they have taken at Modi’s GST. They are hoping people forget and move on. It is for us to hold these experts accountable. Otherwise, we will be forever stuck with an incompetent, lazy and compromised intelligentsia exercising much sway over public opinion.

I call it “Modi’s GST” because that is exactly what it is. The Prime Minister generously invited all parties to the launch of GST, giving them full credit in what was really a team effort and a national achievement. Dr. Manmohan Singh was offered pride of place, but he declined. If nobody else was willing to share the risks, who else should take the credit?

It’s now Modi’s GST.

History will record that Modi got it done. And that Dr. Manmohan Singh failed. History will also record that Dr. Manmohan Singh could not muster the courage to show his face at the GST launch. That the Congress Party opted for petty politics at a watershed moment for economic reform in India.

*History will also record that India’s academic and intellectual class was so dishonest, compromised, partisan, short-sighted and narrow-minded that they could not give Modi a six month window to implement India’s greatest tax reform.* Did they believe so strongly in Dr. Singh’s view of “In the long run, we are all dead”? I am given to understand that Dr. Singh had a distinguished career as a student. Was he so short-sighted that he never began studying six months before an important exam?

No, dear experts, GST is not a “shock” for the economy. Calling GST a “shock” is like saying that a student spending four years studying at IIT is a “career shock,” instead of looking for a job after finishing high school. And Narendra Modi has done supremely well in getting everything about GST done in six months.

The only reason you don’t see Modi getting credit for this superb work on GST is because the entire intellectual class is compromised and partisan. But then, Modi is no stranger to this phenomenon. I request you to remember a time only about two years ago, when the exit of Raghuram Rajan was announced. The experts even had a pompous name for it; they called it ‘Rexit’; implicitly drawing a comparison between Britain leaving the EU (Brexit) and one man leaving his job in India.

Close to 35 million people voted in the Brexit referendum. A momentous event that will shape geopolitics for decades to come.

But in the eyes of our intellectuals, that event is roughly in the same league as Raghuram Rajan leaving his job in India. I repeat that just to give you an idea of the magnitude to which our intellectuals lost their sense of proportion. One expert famously predicted in the Economic Times that Raghuram Rajan’s departure might cause the Indian economy to lose as much as $100 billion, along with a collapse in the stock market and the Indian Rupee.

The fact that none of this actually happened never mattered. In fact, the reverse happened. But no contrition was ever expressed, explicitly or implicitly by our “experts.” They just went hiding under their carpets, observing a strategic silence until their failures were forgotten. That’s always been their modus operandi. *Lie big and run fast.*

If any expert is reading this article, s/he is probably laughing at me saying things like “History will record this” or “History will record that.” Because, guess what?

As GST and Rexit showed, experts may not control the facts, but they sure do control the record.

If we the voting public do not revolt against the tyranny of compromised experts and show them their place, the next generation will read in their history books about how Dr. Singh successfully implemented GST after Modi made a mess of it. Right next to the chapter on how Aurangazeb spent all his time rebuilding the temples that Chhatrapati Shivaji had destroyed.

https://dynastycrooks.wordpress.com...di-credit-for-spectacular-gst-implementation/


----------



## ashok321

*Hidden in Budget 2018, Blatant Subterfuge on Political Funding*



> A petition for contempt of court against the Union of India was filed in the Delhi high court for not taking action against the BJP and the Congress as ordered by the court way back in 2014. That petition is still pending as the lawyers for the Union of India have been seeking adjournments for one reason or another.



This is Modi's India.
Lol


Lol.
Told ya so!

Modi is not even 10 pass.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970505252389703681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970273106215387137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970528470932615169
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Delhi/chief-secretary-lied-to-hc-under-oath/article22926708.ece

If Nirmala Sitharaman was telling the truth, Manohar Parrikar misled the Nation. If Parrikar was right, Nirmala Sitharaman is lying and misleading the country with her narrative. 

Read my piece on #MysteriousDeal jantakareporter.com/india/rafale-e…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970540743851995136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970358667529814017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970267834893860864


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970500879467139072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970259960834809857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970155088907046912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970129302225334272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970505657437818881


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Count Dracula

"phir hui loktantra ki hatya." Are you making a case for them or against them? If they are indeed making govt via manipulation then more props to them for me. It means that bjp-rss are not 'kanstitution my holy book' dhimmis as I thought they are, rather intelligent, pragmatic and shrewd to some degree, which renews my faith in them. As capturing position of power is a must for us, by hook or crook. Only a fool plays by the rules when the game is rigged. now what they do with this power is an issue altogether.


----------



## ashok321

*BJP Lost 79% of Its Candidates in Meghalaya, Nagaland, Yet Celebrates “Big Victory”*

In Meghalaya, BJP had fielded 46 candidates, but only two of them could win – 96% of its candidates lost.Caravan NewsNEW DELHI: Mastered and unchallenged in creating impression, many t

caravandaily.com


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970733524268363777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970719058168598528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970723864606138369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970720420042330113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970720438916493312
Only way to kick Modi out from 7 Race course.
Yes.

Remember, Sonia still occupies 10 Janpath - 350 crore property.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970681984237305856


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970679838896877568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970697538914390019

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970695949549961216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970591911852507138
Destroy Advani's image. The man responsible for BJP's ascent (from 2 to 186) through his Rath yatra.
Now it is Modi's wrath yatra.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970606260843360256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970605077344894977


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970663802529288193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970641578715951104
So much was said against Damad Vadra in 2014 General election. Not even a single FIR in 4 years.

Lol.

While Sonia still occupies premium property of Delhi 10 Janapath without merit. No eviction by pradhan sewak Modi.

Lol

Ulu banaoing Indians.


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970511297375756289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970510647069786112


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970874746178023426


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971254823512346630
2 billion $ in new note printing.
Billions lost in Indian business downturn.
GDP affected.
150 people died in the process.

Thank you 10th pass Modiya!

PE investments decline 60% in Feb with no mega deals: Report


----------



## pothead

ashok321 said:


> GDP affected.



Copy waste warrior does not seem to realize the 7.2% growth.

if 7.2% growth means GDP is affected then what should we call 4% GDP under ScamMohan Singh and ScamRaj Rajan?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971322168033316864


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971452930246234112
New secular formulae, stab the judges and blame the judge themselves.

Any resident self proclaimed liberal secular who were rolling naked on floor for Gauri have any "secular" comments about this?


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971283155989745665


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971692645918629888
BJP has done more for rural woman in last 4 years than all govts combined since independence.
Great going. It will be woman that will usher in BJP again into power.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

"If I was the Prime Minister, and someone had given me a file with demonetisation written on it, I would have thrown it in the dustbin," exclaimed Gandhi.

"Out through the door and into the junkyard, because that's what I think should be done with demonetisation," he added.

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...d-out-demonetisation/articleshow/63245284.cms

*Rahul Gandhi to meet Emmanuel Macron on Sunday, Rafale deal issue may be on agenda*

http://www.firstpost.com/india/rahu...fale-deal-issue-may-be-on-agenda-4383767.html


----------



## takeiteasy

Andh bhakton, Swayamsevakon, Kar sevakon, ex-RSS IT Cell guy is exposing you too much. How can you tolerate? Remember, your cow shit is now public. @Infinity @jamahir @Hindustani78

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

takeiteasy said:


> Andh bhakton, Swayamsevakon, Kar sevakon, ex-RSS IT Cell guy is exposing you too much. How can you tolerate? Remember, your cow shit is now public. @Infinity @jamahir @Hindustani78



A longish interview but worth watching.

@Levina @Joe Shearer @The_Showstopper @jbgt90

@ashok321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## recon scout

takeiteasy said:


> your cow shit


now just cow shit, it's our human fecal matter too, that you're not liking being buried in..

too bad, nothing you scumbag leftists can do to reverse the tide now.

I got an oven warming for you and your lot, hail Vishnu !


----------



## pothead

jamahir said:


> A longish interview but worth watching.
> 
> @Levina @Joe Shearer @The_Showstopper @jbgt90
> 
> @ashok321



ok...not sure what he spilled that we didn't already know?!

He basically explained what all political parties do.
Only difference is the so called "secular" parties "pretending" and BJP not pretending.

I would rather take a person who is not a double faced douche...that's exactly what the so called seculars and secular parties are..


----------



## Garian

Karnataka votes in May.


----------



## jamahir

pothead said:


> ok...not sure what he spilled that we didn't already know?!
> 
> He basically explained what all political parties do.
> Only difference is the so called "secular" parties "pretending" and BJP not pretending.
> 
> I would rather take a person who is not a double faced douche...that's exactly what the so called seculars and secular parties are..



1. Why the secular in double quotes??

2. The case in point is that BJP's troll army is infinitely larger than the IT Cells of other parties. Also, no other IT Cell promotes religious hatred ( except perhaps the AIMIM, if it has a more-than-basic IT Cell ) as much as the BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Garian

jamahir said:


> 1. Why the secular in double quotes??
> 
> 2. The case in point is that BJP's troll army is infinitely larger than the IT Cells of other parties. Also, no other IT Cell promotes religious hatred ( except perhaps the AIMIM, if it has a more-than-basic IT Cell ) as much as the BJP.


Valid points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

takeiteasy said:


> Andh bhakton, Swayamsevakon, Kar sevakon, ex-RSS IT Cell guy is exposing you too much. How can you tolerate? Remember, your cow shit is now public. @Infinity @jamahir @Hindustani78



Leftist can make the world media talk about Intolerance,Award Wapsi, Cow terrorism , Hindutva and yes the great secualrism using their propoganda,fake news . But this guy is accusing the BJP IT cell which has done a pathetic job in countering any of the above propaganda by the leftist


----------



## 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973224630604398594


----------



## takeiteasy

noksss said:


> leftist


We should leave the dream of Hindutva Ummah. Did you watched the interview? He is telling the truth. Although, as high castes, it is in the interest of many to support RSS agenda, I think the retaliation will be huge. Slowly, people will know that your leaders wanted Manusmruti implementation, going back to 19th century and primitiveness. Most of the wealth will be transferred to first world cow meat eating countries where ex-swayamsevak (billionaires) enjoy steaks and laughs at the common junta rioting and India disintegrating in civil war. I know, I know the craving for Ummah after the RSS Sakha classes are like a itching wound that every Sanghi cannot stop from scratching. But, the reality is, it will drown the country and you people too. Remember, Gujarat 2002 heroes are now your heroes. Muslims, Christians are attacked, Churches routinely vandalized and you are sitting laughing at them calling the minorities as perpetrators. You fellows enjoys it. You believe Muslims and Christians deserves this for none of their faults. Your propaganda machinary extrapolates Mughal/Afghan/Persian invasions to be that of present day Muslims, British Raj to Christians. The NiMos and other Sanghi billionaires looting the money sitting in first world country laughs at the low level Sanghi turds in India rioting and destroying the country. Remind you, It is a matter of time, before the terrorists will incite a large scale countrywide riots and the whole India suffers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Garian

911 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973224630604398594


Congrats.


----------



## IndoCarib

Garian said:


> Karnataka votes in May.



And yes, We will vote overwhelmingly to BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

jamahir said:


> 1. Why the secular in double quotes??
> 
> 2. The case in point is that BJP's troll army is infinitely larger than the IT Cells of other parties. Also, no other IT Cell promotes religious hatred ( except perhaps the AIMIM, if it has a more-than-basic IT Cell ) as much as the BJP.



1. You know very well why I put them in double quotes.

2. BJP promoting religious hatred? Ok, lets bite your theory. BJP is a party of last 30 odd years. What about before that? All religions were living peacefully side by side? Do you even know that in last 15 odd years, lowest number of religious incidents happened in last 4 years?

So, when statistics don't hold up, how is BJP promoting hatred? And btw, speaking truth is not promoting hatred. 

And most importantly, while BJP has only it's IT cell, the "secular" parties have MSM batting for them. We all know how much they batted for Akhlaq and how much they batted for Paresh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940153756099928065
I will show 100 debates on Akhlaq. Can you show 5 debates on Paresh?

This is a golden opportunity for you to prove that I am wrong. Take up the challenge please


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> 1. You know very well why I put them in double quotes.
> 
> 2. BJP promoting religious hatred? Ok, lets bite your theory. BJP is a party of last 30 odd years. What about before that? All religions were living peacefully side by side? Do you even know that in last 15 odd years, lowest number of religious incidents happened in last 4 years?
> 
> So, when statistics don't hold up, how is BJP promoting hatred? And btw, speaking truth is not promoting hatred.
> 
> And most importantly, while BJP has only it's IT cell, the "secular" parties have MSM batting for them. We all know how much they batted for Akhlaq and how much they batted for Paresh.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940153756099928065
> I will show 100 debates on Akhlaq. Can you show 5 debates on Paresh?
> 
> This is a golden opportunity for you to prove that I am wrong. Take up the challenge please


Don't expect anything from the "Seculars"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

takeiteasy said:


> We should leave the dream of Hindutva Ummah. Did you watched the interview? He is telling the truth. Although, as high castes, it is in the interest of many to support RSS agenda,* I think the retaliation will be huge.* Slowly, people will know that your leaders wanted Manusmruti implementation, going back to 19th century and primitiveness. Most of the wealth will be transferred to first world cow meat eating countries where ex-swayamsevak (billionaires) enjoy steaks and laughs at the common junta rioting and India disintegrating in civil war. I know, I know the craving for Ummah after the RSS Sakha classes are like a itching wound that every Sanghi cannot stop from scratching. But, the reality is, it will drown the country and you people too. Remember, Gujarat 2002 heroes are now your heroes. Muslims, Christians are attacked, Churches routinely vandalized and you are sitting laughing at them calling the minorities as perpetrators. You fellows enjoys it. You believe Muslims and Christians deserves this for none of their faults. Your propaganda machinary extrapolates Mughal/Afghan/Persian invasions to be that of present day Muslims, British Raj to Christians. The NiMos and other Sanghi billionaires looting the money sitting in first world country laughs at the low level Sanghi turds in India rioting and destroying the country. Remind you, It is a matter of time, before the terrorists will incite a large scale countrywide riots and the whole India suffers.


Yes, the retaliation is going to be huge but it is the pseudoseculars who will be facing the wrath from native culture.


----------



## noksss

Very valid point indeed









takeiteasy said:


> We should leave the dream of Hindutva Ummah. Did you watched the interview? He is telling the truth. Although, as high castes, it is in the interest of many to support RSS agenda, I think the retaliation will be huge. Slowly, people will know that your leaders wanted Manusmruti implementation, going back to 19th century and primitiveness. Most of the wealth will be transferred to first world cow meat eating countries where ex-swayamsevak (billionaires) enjoy steaks and laughs at the common junta rioting and India disintegrating in civil war. I know, I know the craving for Ummah after the RSS Sakha classes are like a itching wound that every Sanghi cannot stop from scratching. But, the reality is, it will drown the country and you people too. Remember, Gujarat 2002 heroes are now your heroes. Muslims, Christians are attacked, Churches routinely vandalized and you are sitting laughing at them calling the minorities as perpetrators. You fellows enjoys it. You believe Muslims and Christians deserves this for none of their faults. Your propaganda machinary extrapolates Mughal/Afghan/Persian invasions to be that of present day Muslims, British Raj to Christians. The NiMos and other Sanghi billionaires looting the money sitting in first world country laughs at the low level Sanghi turds in India rioting and destroying the country. Remind you, It is a matter of time, before the terrorists will incite a large scale countrywide riots and the whole India suffers.


This is what happens when you read too much of National hearld, wire, Qunit, NDTV , Alt news


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Very valid point indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you read too much of National hearld, wire, Qunit, NDTV , Alt news




Funniest thing is that more farmers died in Karnataka, Telangana, TN and AP but farmers in these states forgot to protest.

Oh, the Vatican mafia pretending to be farmers from TN protested.....in DELHI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

noksss said:


>


Don't evade truth in a simple laugh. Who knows, one day your family too may get lynched by the pet lynch mob RSS fosters?


----------



## 911

Garian said:


> Congrats.


You don't look happy about it .


----------



## noksss

Eventhough disappointed with Naresh agarwal joining BJP the mind is consoled by the fact that "You have to do such things When you are fighting an enemy with no morals (Congress) "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Eventhough disappointed with Naresh agarwal joining BJP the mind is consoled by the fact that "You have to do such things When you are fighting an enemy with no morals (Congress) "




What morals buddy?

Look at here at PDF, the so called liberal clowns who were doing naked dance for Gauri's death don't even whimper when it's a Hindu who is murdered.

Morals are for losers. The Secular supporters don't give a crap about morals. Why should we? 
It's a war and there is only winners and losers.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973568001940377600

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> What morals buddy?
> 
> Look at here at PDF, the so called liberal clowns who were doing naked dance for Gauri's death don't even whimper when it's a Hindu who is murdered.
> 
> Morals are for losers. The Secular supporters don't give a crap about morals. Why should we?
> It's a war and there is only winners and losers.



This guys Naresh Agarwal called kulbushan Yadav terrorist, mocked Indian army so its quite natural that BJP supports get disappointed when he is inducted , But when you look at the larger picture of defeating the combined opposition and congress we have to ignore this sometime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

jamahir said:


> A longish interview but worth watching.
> 
> @Levina @Joe Shearer @The_Showstopper @jbgt90
> 
> @ashok321



Watched it, but in a quietly confident mood; it's the day after the UP election results. 

It's coming apart at the seams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

For all Nationalists out here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974137163771084801
You know what needs to be done to prevent this nightmare. On election day go out and vote. Don't feel that you have done something great by ranting on Twitter, Whatsapp, Facebook or PDF. You may pat your backs defeating the sickulars here but all that will be down the drain if you don't defeat them at the EVMs. 

On Election Day don't sit on your bum. Go out and Vote, make your family vote, make your friends and neighbours vote. Just don't think that Modi's Charisma, Amit Shah's Strategy or RaGa's stupidity will save the day. You have to do your own bit too.

If you don't the nightmare will become true.

Secularism khatre main ho ya naa ho par agar tum kuch nahi karoge to bharat ka future khatre main ho jayega.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Kejru trying untangle his foot from the mouth 
*Arvind Kejriwal On Apology Spree To End Legal Mess. Arun Jaitley On List*
Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party, *which has accumulated over 20 defamation cases* filed against its leaders has decided to start resolving them. *It will apologise,* an AAP leader told NDTV after Chief Minister Kejriwal retracted his allegations against former Punjab Cabinet Minister Bikram Singh Majithia whom he had accused last year of being part of the drug trade in Punjab.

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arv...g-trade-comments-1824346?pfrom=home-topscroll

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> Kejru trying untangle his foot from the mouth
> *Arvind Kejriwal On Apology Spree To End Legal Mess. Arun Jaitley On List*
> Arvind Kejriwal's Aam Aadmi Party, *which has accumulated over 20 defamation cases* filed against its leaders has decided to start resolving them. *It will apologise,* an AAP leader told NDTV after Chief Minister Kejriwal retracted his allegations against former Punjab Cabinet Minister Bikram Singh Majithia whom he had accused last year of being part of the drug trade in Punjab.
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/arv...g-trade-comments-1824346?pfrom=home-topscroll


aa gaya oonth pahaad ke neecha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> For all Nationalists out here
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974137163771084801
> You know what needs to be done to prevent this nightmare. On election day go out and vote. Don't feel that you have done something great by ranting on Twitter, Whatsapp, Facebook or PDF. You may pat your backs defeating the sickulars here but all that will be down the drain if you don't defeat them at the EVMs.
> 
> On Election Day don't sit on your bum. Go out and Vote, make your family vote, make your friends and neighbours vote. Just don't think that Modi's Charisma, Amit Shah's Strategy or RaGa's stupidity will save the day. You have to do your own bit too.
> 
> If you don't the nightmare will become true.
> 
> Secularism khatre main ho ya naa ho par agar tum kuch nahi karoge to bharat ka future khatre main ho jayega.



Low turnout = bad. The solid modi voter base thought they had it in the bag with these by elections, now they know they have to turn out to vote, its a good wake up call. Rather it happen now than later when it matters much much more.

SP-BSP alliance, shah et co will have to investigate how best to combat that in UP. Bihar, MP, MH, GJ all seems to be solid though. Other Northern states and southern states are largely toss up at this point....I think BJP at this point gets around 250 seats in LS and with NDA will take to around 300. They can improve further on it though, lets see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

We Had to #AAPTARDS here, whom are absent from PDF since Punjab Elections Results. There Master Kejriwal apologized to Majithiya & now Bhagwant Resigned from Punjab. 

@Prometheus @Juggernautjatt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

A loss of 2 seats and the journos threatening a investigative agency , With such boot lickers on its side no wonder congress was able to Jail Purohit, Settle Rohingas in Jammu , Coin Hindu terrorism , Hound modi for 14 years with ease . The question is when will modi become ruthless to these guys



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973831697056845824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> aa gaya oonth pahaad ke neecha



Wait for few more days...He will be writing more apology letters 



noksss said:


> A loss of 2 seats and the journos threatening a investigative agency , With such boot lickers on its side no wonder congress was able to Jail Purohit, Settle Rohingas in Jammu , Coin Hindu terrorism , Hound modi for 14 years with ease . The question is when will modi become ruthless to these guys



Congress keeps loosing elections - no issue
Let is loosing state after state - no issue

BJP is loosing by-polls - They are falling apart at seams 

Looks like there is only party whose performance is gauged in elections, rest's performance don't matter at all.

The same clowns pretend not to care about Left implosion in Tripura Or Congress being completely shite washed in all elections.

Btw, the same clowns got together couple of days with Congress to do Hizda Dance...

I just love the position BJP is in. 
In next elections, BJP is the only party that will grow it's base. All other parties will loose their base because they have to compromise to take on BJP....

Watch out for Andhra politics. We are going to see some really interesting things happening in that state in next few months 

Oh btw, Congress has already lost Karnataka.....Pappu and few deluded clowns don't know it yet.


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> Wait for few more days...He will be writing more apology letters
> 
> 
> 
> Congress keeps loosing elections - no issue
> Let is loosing state after state - no issue
> 
> BJP is loosing by-polls - They are falling apart at seams
> 
> Looks like there is only party whose performance is gauged in elections, rest's performance don't matter at all.
> 
> The same clowns pretend not to care about Left implosion in Tripura Or Congress being completely shite washed in all elections.
> 
> Btw, the same clowns got together couple of days with Congress to do Hizda Dance...
> 
> I just love the position BJP is in.
> In next elections, BJP is the only party that will grow it's base. All other parties will loose their base because they have to compromise to take on BJP....
> 
> Watch out for Andhra politics. We are going to see some really interesting things happening in that state in next few months
> 
> Oh btw, Congress has already lost Karnataka.....Pappu and few deluded clowns don't know it yet.



Karnataka is not over yet man its still a tough fight , Gujarat election taught us to be not over complacent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Karnataka is not over yet man its still a tough fight , Gujarat election taught us to be not over complacent



Deva gowda is mightily pissed at Siddu.
For him it's personal this time around.


----------



## Soumitra

Man beheaded for naming village square as Narendra Modi Chowk


----------



## Nilgiri

Ashesh said:


> We Had to #AAPTARDS here, whom are absent from PDF since Punjab Elections Results. There Master Kejriwal apologized to Majithiya & now Bhagwant Resigned from Punjab.
> 
> @Prometheus @Juggernautjatt



Good to see you buddy....still remember that DP you had of doggie with muffler lol.


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> Man beheaded for naming village square as Narendra Modi Chowk



Worse than Dadri lynching. But not enough to be 'intolerance'  ?Where is secular media

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kadamba-warrior

noksss said:


> Karnataka is not over yet man its still a tough fight , Gujarat election taught us to be not over complacent



Yep. If Gujarat, the citadel of BJP, going to the wire is any indication, BJP will have to slug it out to the last vote. The last thing BJP wants at this point before 2019, is Congress survival in one more major state.



pothead said:


> Deva gowda is mightily pissed at Siddu.
> For him it's personal this time around.



Deve Gowda is no option for BJP at all.

His personal rivalry or not, I foresee the same Deve Gowda rushing to support Siddharamiah if it suited his interests better than aligning with BJP.

If there is one true chameleon in Indian politics, it is this guy. He became a PM by winning mere 20 odd seats and made his son a CM again with only a handful of seats, riding on BJP's back. As we all remember, he kicked the ladder once it was time for him to relinquish position to BJP.

If BJP can't form govt on their own, I would rather BJP sit it out in the opposition and hope that their old horses, that have been occasionally caught stealing from others' stables, die out by the time next election comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

IndoCarib said:


> Worse than Dadri lynching. But not enough to be 'intolerance'  ?Where is secular media



Perhaps communal scumbags shouldn't be spreading fake news and actually care for the country more than their party?

-------

BTW good to see that slowly but surely people are starting to see Modi govt for what it is, a disaster. The worst thing that can happen to India is Modi getting another simple majority, at least a coalition would rein him in a bit. It's actually sad to see the state of the country and ineptness of this govt given the kind of support it had. PR blitzkrieg can only take you so far.

Quite possibly the most appropriate representation of Modi govt I have ever seen. This is 4 years of Modi govt in a nutshell!


----------



## pothead

jaunty said:


> Perhaps communal scumbags shouldn't be spreading fake news and actually care for the country more than their party?



from my POV you sure look like communal scum***.
A beheading happened. Instead of condemning it, all the communal scum**** can do is shout on the messenger. 

**Yaaak Thoo****



jaunty said:


> BTW good to see that slowly but surely people are starting to see Modi govt for what it is, a disaster. The worst thing that can happen to India is Modi getting another simple majority, at least a coalition would rein him in a bit. It's actually sad to see the state of the country and ineptness of this govt given the kind of support it had. PR blitzkrieg can only take you so far.



You can always dream.
But we both what's going to happen in 2019.

btw, care to compare the GDP and Inflation of last govt to this? May be we would get an idea of who is a disaster. Looks like not many people call out the crap of communal scum****. 



jaunty said:


> Quite possibly the most appropriate representation of Modi govt I have ever seen. This is 4 years of Modi govt in a nutshell!



Yup...before that all those rivers were flowing with fresh water where the Communal Scum**** with blessings of Vatican Mafia would drink right from the river itself.

We all know who is responsible for the mess and which is the only party looking to solve it.

LOL...RR Rajan and Scam Mohan Singh gave approval for 80-20 gold scheme after they lost the elections. What a bloody plan to loot even after loosing the elections by the communal Scum****

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

pothead said:


> from my POV you sure look like communal scum***.
> A beheading happened. Instead of condemning it, all the communal scum**** can do is shout on the messenger.
> 
> **Yaaak Thoo****



Hmm no one has denied that there was a beheading, murders happen all the time. The objection was communal scumbags using it to create social unrest whereas it was due some land dispute or something of that nature. Fck off


----------



## pothead

jaunty said:


> Hmm no one has denied that there was a beheading, murders happen all the time. The objection was communal scumbags using it to create social unrest whereas it was due some land dispute or something of that nature. Fck off



Oh, when it is a Hindu who is beheaded, we must not expose it
BUT
Anytime a secular dies, for months we should debate the seculars religion and perpetrators religion and make pointed references at Hindus.

Know what Communal ScumBag...it's time you lot Fck Off...

Even a beheading does not warrant a discussion since the victim is a Hindu.

you know what....***yaaak thooo*****

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> Perhaps communal scumbags shouldn't be spreading fake news and actually care for the country more than their party?
> 
> -------
> 
> BTW good to see that slowly but surely people are starting to see Modi govt for what it is, a disaster. The worst thing that can happen to India is Modi getting another simple majority, at least a coalition would rein him in a bit. It's actually sad to see the state of the country and ineptness of this govt given the kind of support it had. PR blitzkrieg can only take you so far.
> 
> Quite possibly the most appropriate representation of Modi govt I have ever seen. This is 4 years of Modi govt in a nutshell!



Yes we should have a government like the below in 2019 to make India another Singapore 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974137163771084801

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Yes we should have a government like the below in 2019 to make India another Singapore
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974137163771084801



That's secular avengers..
So, even shit from them would taste like pudding for the seculars


----------



## noksss

jaunty said:


> Hmm no one has denied that there was a beheading, murders happen all the time. The objection was communal scumbags using it to create social unrest whereas it was due some land dispute or something of that nature. Fck off



How cute , you guys do the same for all the dalit/Muslims death anywhere in India(*Offcourse in BJP ruled states*) to create social unrest ,fake intolerance and all sorts of nonsense but still point fingers at others?. If the above news is fake offcourse it has to condemned but stop claiming some high moral ground as if you have guys have any

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Sonia Gandhi tears into 'dramebaaz, arrogant' Modi government*

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...gant-modi-government/articleshow/63344191.cms


----------



## Soumitra

kahonapyarhai said:


> *Sonia Gandhi tears into 'dramebaaz, arrogant' Modi government*
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...gant-modi-government/articleshow/63344191.cms


Did you see her "Chamatkaar-Balaatkaar" moment in that speech.

The south India map is temporarily blue. The saffron will return in a few months after Karnataka. As for CBN he is just doing political posturing and may very well come back after 2019


----------



## Darmashkian

Soumitra said:


> Did you see her "Chamatkaar-Balaatkaar" moment in that speech.
> 
> The south India map is temporarily blue. The saffron will return in a few months after Karnataka. As for CBN he is just doing political posturing and may very well come back after 2019


Karnataka is not so simple as you think.

Siddaramaiah is very shrewd & Cunning! He is no RG or Manik Sarkar. 

The state is heading for a hung assembly as of now & BJP morale has been slightly dampened due to the UP bypolls loss


----------



## pothead

Darmashkian said:


> The state is heading for a hung assembly as of now & BJP morale has been slightly dampened due to the UP bypolls loss



BJP slightly damaged because they have not won few by-polls
BUT we will pretended that they did not win few states just a week back.

Oh and btw, let's also pretend that Congress loosing state after state and loosing deposits in UP and Bihar by-polls does not dampen them in Karnataka.



Soumitra said:


> The saffron will return in a few months after Karnataka.



They will play all this stupid games. 
Southern satraps are terrified of BJP winning Karnataka - which at this point seems inevitable.


----------



## pothead

Happy Ugadi, Gudi padwa to all Indians.
May the new year bring health and prosperity to you and your family.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Did you see her "Chamatkaar-Balaatkaar" moment in that speech.
> 
> The south India map is temporarily blue. The saffron will return in a few months after Karnataka. As for CBN he is just doing political posturing and may very well come back after 2019



Looks like Chatur Ramlingam of 3idiots wrote her speech!

On a serious note, even foreigners (mostly in entertainment industry) who had spent much lesser time in India can speak & pronounce Hindi better than this lady! & this lady has been in this country for donkeys, still reads Hindi from English script! Goes to show how much India & Indian culture rally interests her...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

JanjaWeed said:


> Looks like Chatur Ramlingam of 3idiots wrote her speech!



The same people who won't tolerate Hindi
The same people who won't tolerate North..

Have no problems bending down and presenting their bottoms on a platter for taking to Italians


----------



## JanjaWeed

pothead said:


> The same people who won't tolerate Hindi
> The same people who won't tolerate North..
> 
> Have no problems bending down and presenting their bottoms on a platter for taking to Italians


Only Pidiots! Then again their days are numbered! They would go to any extent to stay in power.. if it’s to play regionalism card or ask for desperate statehood, so be it! What Stallin said today amounts to nothing less than treason! Had that statement was made by someone from BJP, just imagine the orgasm sickulars & Presstitutes may have had?


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973943870139617283

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974962759564541952
hehehehe...balathkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

jaunty said:


> Hmm no one has denied that there was a beheading, murders happen all the time. The objection was communal scumbags using it to create social unrest whereas it was due some land dispute or something of that nature. Fck off



You say it is land dispute based on what ?
Why didnt you believe it when hundreds Dadri residents said that the Aklaq family actually killed a calf and ate it ? Why dont you believe that the SP govt changed the report to 'not beef' ?



jaunty said:


> Hmm no one has denied that there was a beheading, murders happen all the time. The objection was communal scumbags using it to create social unrest whereas it was due some land dispute or something of that nature. Fck off



Did you not enjoy the communal unrest when 'Dadri lynching' happened; Because Supposedly A Hindu killed a Muslim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

IndoCarib said:


> You say it is land dispute based on what ?
> Why didnt you believe it when hundreds Dadri residents said that the Aklaq family actually killed a calf and ate it ? Why dont you believe that the SP govt changed the report to 'not beef' ?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not enjoy the communal unrest when 'Dadri lynching' happened; Because Supposedly A Hindu killed a Muslim ?



Seculars are like.......Agenda ooncha rahe hamara


----------



## pothead

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975952385129533440
The perverted JNU naxals...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974289569171599361
Pappu's Mahabharath..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975708772801839104


----------



## noksss

Burning lakes , pothole roads , Water issues , Law & Order , Highest farmer suicide , Honest IPS/IAS officers killed or transferred , Corruption and many more such issues can be effectively solved by celebrating tipu sultan birthday and declaring Lingayat as minorities 

-- Yours truly Congress party 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Final nail on Sidhu's coffin

*Lingayat religion tag: Differences emerge in Congress*
*https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-status-to-lingayats/articleshow/63385119.cms*


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976003600391417856


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976133409318801408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976127479906742272


----------



## IndoCarib

Blast from the past 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681340373998780416


kahonapyarhai said:


> *Sonia Gandhi tears into 'dramebaaz, arrogant' Modi government*
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...gant-modi-government/articleshow/63344191.cms



K'taka will be saffron soon.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975960374494277632
Look at the DynastyWhore spewing his Hindu hatred.

Going by that same logic.
1. Kashmiri Hindus are entitled to bomb their tormentors.
2. Sikhs should bomb Congress for what they did to them.
3. Hindus should take revenge for what the invaders did to them for centuries

Imagine if this was said by some Hindu. We will be having naked dance on streets by the secular Jihadis.


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975960374494277632
> Look at the DynastyWhore spewing his Hindu hatred.
> 
> Going by that same logic.
> 1. Kashmiri Hindus are entitled to bomb their tormentors.
> 2. Sikhs should bomb Congress for what they did to them.
> 3. Hindus should take revenge for what the invaders did to them for centuries
> 
> Imagine if this was said by some Hindu. We will be having naked dance on streets by the secular Jihadis.



Will this urban naxal Siddharth dare to write a article with the below headlines

*Indira Gandhi's killings were in response to an entire community being killed in Delhi*


----------



## pothead




----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977561237897777153

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977561237897777153


Thats some secular syllabus.


----------



## Soumitra

911 said:


> Thats some secular syllabus.


The sad thing is 4 years down the line BJP is still not able to change it.

Young students with impressionable minds read this and then go on to become Kanhaiya Kumars and Shehla Rashids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> The sad thing is 4 years down the line BJP is still not able to change it.
> 
> Young students with impressionable minds read this and then go on to become Kanhaiya Kumars and Shehla Rashids


Well its private. Not sure if government have any control over what should be taught.


----------



## Advaitagrata

911 said:


> Well its private. Not sure if government have any control over what should be taught.



NO its NOT. Its an NCERT text book.



Soumitra said:


> The sad thing is 4 years down the line BJP is still not able to change it.
> 
> Young students with impressionable minds read this and then go on to become Kanhaiya Kumars and Shehla Rashids



Modi is now more about "ek haath mei quran and dusre haath mei computer". So he is busy putting quran in all our hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977561237897777153


Okay this is taken out of context. History, starting in class 6th ICSE teaches about Vedic period and Buddhism also.


----------



## Advaitagrata

911 said:


> Okay this is taken out of context. History, starting in class 6th ICSE teaches about Vedic period and Buddhism also.



How is that relevant ?


----------



## Soumitra

911 said:


> Okay this is taken out of context. History, starting in class 6th ICSE teaches about Vedic period and Buddhism also.


Birth of Christianity and the spread of Islam in middle east need not be taught to Indian students as it has nothing to do with Indian History. 

Looking at this table of content it seems that there were no Hindu Kings, No Maurayan Dynasty, No Gupta Dynasty etc.

And what does beginning of Modern Age signify? Is it post-independence ? If so there is a big 200 year old gap right there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Advaitagrata said:


> How is that relevant ?


At first it appeared as if their History started with the birth of Christianity, which is not the case. If they are teaching historical fiction as facts in History books then it should be removed without a question. Just FYI the 7th class book I came across had chapter named The rise and spread of Christianity and not The birth of Christianity. Can't argue unless we know what's exactly written in the chapter.



Soumitra said:


> Looking at this table of content it seems that there were no Hindu Kings, No Maurayan Dynasty, No Gupta Dynasty etc.


Its covered in 6th grade book.


----------



## Advaitagrata

911 said:


> At first it appeared as if their History started with the birth of Christianity, which is not the case. If they are teaching historical fiction as facts in History books then it should be removed without a question. Just FYI the 7th class book I came across had chapter named The rise and spread of Christianity and not The birth of Christianity. Can't argue unless we know what's exactly written in the chapter.
> 
> Its covered in 6th grade book.



So when is the Birth and spread of Hinduism taught ? Which standard and which chapter ?


----------



## 911

Advaitagrata said:


> So when is the Birth and spread of Hinduism taught ? Which standard and which chapter ?


Yep there is Vedic age but no Hinduism.


----------



## Advaitagrata

911 said:


> Yep there is Vedic age but no Hinduism.



I am confused, if spread of christianity is being taught, then why is the spread of Hindu culture not being taught ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977992590657310721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977914690113294337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977741713736282114

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977587739385257984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977436349220425728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977415233395404800


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977384609485873152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978032159360339968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977779482965639169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977671011918213120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976508027154124800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975798478734614539


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977986808813256704


----------



## ashok321

*Amit Shah is making southern states feel as if they are living off New Delhi’s generosity*

BJP lives only for a cow belt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978121424895463424


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978269429418156032


----------



## ashok321

*Encounters in UP: Man who went to ‘surrender’ killed, mother who heard cops ‘finish’ son*

*In Yogi’s ‘encounter Pradesh’ dead gangsters tell tales of torture and fishy bullet wounds*


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978478198009810944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978458204739919873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978456725090131969


----------



## ashok321

*Amit Shah’s Karnataka gaffe: Yedyurappa government should get number one award for corruption*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978545908072763393
LOLUM LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978531636940824576


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978515810585989125


----------



## ashok321

There's no plan to scrap Article 370: Modi government's candid admission in Lok Sabha jantakareporter.com/india/theres-n…

Before elections Modi: We will abrogate Article 370.



> The BJP’s election manifesto of 2014 “reiterates its stand on Article 370”, and promises to “discuss this with all stakeholders and remains committed to the abrogation of Article 370”.



Now a big U-turn?

As always he fools his own people.


----------



## ashok321

Rahul Gandhi takes potshot at Amit Shah for his gaffe on Yedyurappa government being most corrupt jantakareporter.com/india/rahul-ga…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978568393266675712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978518722351546368
Karnataka elections, BJP ki sachai muh se nikli:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978568393266675712


----------



## ashok321

“BJP becomes the ‘Super Election Commission’ as they announce poll dates for Karnataka even before the EC” jantakareporter.com/india/bjp-beco…


----------



## August is Fun

Yogi rating 5/10


----------



## ashok321

*Oppn begins impeachment motion against CJI*

*




*

*First in India.*






First time in the Indian history that all major governmental agencies are controlled by PM/BJP - EEC, CIC SC included. 

We did not have such case during the Congress term.

Adani & Ambani's money is working wonderfully for Modi/BJP






Sambit Patra gets it...


----------



## ashok321

Corrupt media of India:






MUST WATCH..

CJI Dipak Misra impeachment motion: Mamata meets Prashant Bhushan as Opposition gets draft

Despite this the CJI is not resigning from his post?
What a shameless CJI that India has.


Income Tax Department freezes bank accounts of Cognizant
Why not Adani's company which is involved in over invoicing, money laundering and tax cheating?
Why target an American software company alone?


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

*Govt’s Dataphobia: Why No Data on Unemployment or Farmer Suicides?*

The Govt of India has not conducted any survey to know the actual figures of employment in the country since 2016.

thequint.com

And why no data on Modi & Smriti Irani's degree?


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978981415822897158
India from bad to worse:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978876348293926912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979015150463221765


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978795612329185281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978793378895814656
*Will India get a unified military command under the PMO?*

In the American system, the President is Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces. If a unified military command system along the lines of the...

nationalheraldindia.com

No Lokpal yet.
No (pending) judges appointed yet.

Duh!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978202924949164032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977996065159905281


----------



## IndoCarib

*Congress party poster spotted in office of Cambridge Analytica’s ex-CEO*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979023512743632896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979042884971311105

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

IndoCarib said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979042884971311105
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979023512743632896


Congress to gayi aur saath gayi secular parties. In saalo ki khaal utarani chahiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## August is Fun

ranjeet said:


> Congress to gayi aur saath gayi secular parties. In saalo ki khaal utarani chahiye.


Using Cambridge Analytica is not illegal.


----------



## ranjeet

August is Fun said:


> Using Cambridge Analytica is not illegal.


Depends on how they were used, anyway my pount was more about bjp n modi will spin this issue during campaigning


----------



## ashok321

Shatru to leave BJP before 2019 elections.


----------



## ashok321




----------



## ashok321

I-T Department starts naming and shaming loan defaulters

What about Modi's GST brand Ambassador Amitabh Bhachhan who is involved in Panama as well as Paradise papers? 

Shame on you Modi ...Since you wanted the same questions answered by the previous government of Man Mohan Singh.

Stop fooling your own Indians for couple of votes.

Modi and his humbug:

*Forget job growth, employment in India fell between 2014 and 2016*

Data from the latest KLEMS India database shows that employment in the Indian economy shrank by 0.1% in 2015-16 and by 0.2% in 2014-15

livemint.com


----------



## Gadkari

ashok321 said:


> Shatru to leave BJP before 2019 elections.



LOL... that would be the best thing to happen to the BJP


----------



## ashok321

Mamta ji I like you for the alternative support.


----------



## ashok321

Har chiz me leak hai chowkidaar weak hai...


----------



## ashok321

*Justice Chelameswar Calls For Full Court Discussion On Govt. Interference In Judicial Appointments...*

In a letter addressed to Chief Justice of India Dipak Misra and marked to all sitting Judges of the Supreme Court, Justice J. Chelameswar has made so...

livelaw.in


----------



## ashok321

200 applicants for 1 post: India's jobs crisis gets a grim reminder from Railways
Still vote for Modi?
Hell no..


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Nilgiri



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kdpreddy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kdpreddy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979736077081526273

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Kdpreddy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979736077081526273



Remember the Muslims shepherds found the shiv linga story after the vaishno devi pilgrims attack ?. This is how the commies control the agenda when Muslims are at fault and the same pattern is peddled now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

"Is Smriti Irani buying votes using cows in Amethi" jantakareporter.com/india/smriti-i…

Modi’s personal app sparks India data privacy row


----------



## Kdpreddy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979573174613487616
A great patriot & a great leader.


----------



## ashok321

*EXAMINATION ROW*

'PM Modi was informed about CBSE paper leak one week before exams'


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979957735797198850


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979743475951312896


----------



## Kdpreddy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979678522972278784





The future of Congress 






well, samma comparision ppa.

Another Gem


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977589956586721285
This moron cannot even pronounce the name of one of the legends of Modern India.






The moron can pronounce Tipu the butchers name with clarity but none of the other names, he can't even pronounce them even when looking at the paper....

This is the reality of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Dalai Lama faces cold shoulder as India looks to improve China ties*

Shame on you Modi to abandon India's age old principles & traditions wrt Dalai Lama/


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980223732366151681


----------



## ashok321

*Promoter of Company in Default of Rs 650 Crore Has Ties to Piyush Goyal, Family*








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981017575046950912


----------



## noksss

Just with the fake news about a dalit in Gujarat killed for having a horse haven't died down the government has withdrawn the rule of taking action against such fake news . This government deserves to get negative publicity worldwide for treating such journos with kid gloves who wont hesitate to destroy the country through communal and caste divide 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...e-news-press-release/articleshow/63598329.cms


----------



## Kdpreddy

https://rightlog.in/2018/04/siddaramaiah-congress-realize-imminent-defeat-panic-mode-sets/

Congress in Karnataka and its CM Siddaramaiah seem to be in panic mode now. The seat selected by any leader to contest elections, reveals a lot about the confidence of the leader and the party. Karnataka Chief Minister Siddaramaiah has decided to contest the upcoming Karnataka assembly elections from the Chamundeshwari constituency in Mysuru. This decision paints an entirely different picture for the Congress Party and its chances, than what is being claimed by Rahul Gandhi. While this decision may look like any other political move, an in-depth analysis hints at a sinking Congress ship.

Siddaramaiah contested the 2013 elections from the Varuna Constituency in Mysuru, which is considered a safe seat. He has vacated this seat for his son Yathindra, who will be fighting the elections for the first time. It is most likely that Siddaramaiah’s son will win from the Varuna seat. A Congress leader stated that Siddaramaiah knows he will never be in such a dominant position again, and wants to ensure that his son enters politics successfully before his clout shrinks. The question that arises is what would happen to Siddaramaiah’s political future.

Siddaramaiah has won five times and lost twice from the Chamundeshwari constituency, between 1983 and 2008. He has won all five times under the banner of different parties and even as an independent. So ideally, this should make the seat extremely safe for him? Well, that is not the case. The erstwhile Chamundeshwari constituency was split in 2004, and most of his core voters went to the Varuna Constituency. Notably, Siddaramaiah’s only victory from Chamundeshwari after the split, was by a slender margin of 257 votes.

The internal survey by the Congress also reveals that Siddaramaiah will lose if he fights the elections from Chamundeshwari. Siddaramaiah too conducted surveys which indicated that he could win only from the Basavakalyana constituency in Bidar and the Narasimharaja constituency in Mysuru. The former is ruled out as it is not in his home district of Mysuru, while the latter is the turf for Primary and Secondary Education Minister Tanveer Sait. So, the only option left for Siddaramaiah was to return to the constituency of Chamundeshwari.

It would be safe to say that the political strategist of BJP and JD(S) have ensured that Siddaramaiah has no option but to fight a losing battle if he wants to secure a victory for his son from the Varuna seat. Siddaramaiah is trying to woo the voters using the sympathy factor, by announcing that this will be his last election. He is also hoping to get the support of the Kuruba and the Lingayat communities. He belongs to the former, and has assured a separate religion & minority status to the latter, possibly to reap the political dividends.

Some may argue that there is nothing that prevents Chief Minister Siddaramaiah from moving to any other safe seat. But such a move will bring the lack of confidence on the part of the sitting Chief Minister out in the open. It is evident that the CM knows he is most likely to lose from Chamundeshwari. It appears that he is aware of the fact that winning the state is a lost cause. So instead of trying to become the chief minister again, he is doing the one thing that the Congress is well-known for- perpetuating a dynasty.

A loss for the serving CM will probably end his political career, considering the fact that he is already 69 years-old. However, with his son contesting from the safe seat, he is ensuring that his dynasty continues, notwithstanding what happens to his party. All eyes will certainly be on the Chamundeshwari seat in the upcoming Karnataka Assembly Elections. Only time will tell whether people see through this shrewd move or Chief Minister Siddaramaiah manages to pull off a miracle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*BJP MP complains to Modi against Adityanath:*


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981508012782186496

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

Anupam Kher look as Dr Manmohan Singh in The Accidental Prime Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

kahonapyarhai said:


> Anupam Kher look as Dr Manmohan Singh in The Accidental Prime Minister



Not a bad look accuracy wise. Too bad not much needed for the talking


----------



## YogaMudra

kahonapyarhai said:


> Anupam Kher look as Dr Manmohan Singh in The Accidental Prime Minister



He needs to lose at least 20 kgs to fit into that role.


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*How Dalits will shape national politics in the run-up to 2019 general elections*

When I see the violent eruptions across the country caused by the Supreme Court’s interpretation of the Scheduled Caste and Scheduled Tribe (Prevention of Atrocities) Act, 1989, I am reminded of the adage “the more things change, the more they remain the same”.

We have been covering the plight and anger of Dalits since we carried our first cover story on them, "Wretched of the Earth", dated October 15, 1978, and much intensive coverage since. Governments change, but reality hasn’t.

The economic and social reality of Dalits remains one of deprivation. According to a 2010 report by the National Human Rights Commission (NHRC) on the Prevention of Atrocities against Scheduled Castes, a crime is committed against a Dalit every 18 minutes. Every day, on an average, three Dalit women are raped, two Dalits murdered and two Dalit houses burnt.




*India Today cover story, Dalit Power, for April 16, 2018.*

According to the NHRC statistics put together by KB Saxena, a former additional chief secretary of Bihar, 37 per cent Dalits live below the poverty line, 54 per cent are undernourished, 83 per 1,000 children born in a Dalit household die before their first birthday and 12 per cent before their fifth. The data also shows that Dalits are prevented from entering police stations in 28 per cent of Indian villages.

Dalit children are made to sit separately while eating in 39 per cent of government schools. Dalits do not get mail delivered to their homes in 24 per cent of villages. And they are denied access to water sources in 48 per cent of our villages because untouchability remains a stark reality even though it was "abolished" in 1955. The rage we are witnessing is an outcome of this historical injustice. It is a mere symptom, not the disease.

Dalits have been seething for some time now, since the mishandling of the suicide of Rohith Vemula, a Dalit PhD scholar at the University of Hyderabad, in 2016. This was followed by the inhuman flogging of four Dalit youths in Una, Gujarat, by cow vigilantes - the video of the attack went viral and sparked protests, led by activist Jignesh Mevani who has since been elected an MLA from Gujarat.

Then the Yogi Adityanath government invoked and extended the stringent National Security Act against Chandrashekhar Azad, the chief of the new Dalit organisation, the Bhim Sena, soon after he was granted bail in a case of violence in Saharanpur, Uttar Pradesh. Meanwhile, a casteist attack on a Dalit celebration in Maharashtra’s Bhima Koregaon village led to the death of a young man.

There is some change. The Dalits have realised their power as they number over 300 million, constituting 25 per cent of the population. They are tired of the old paternalism, practised even by the various parties that claim to exclusively espouse their cause. Generations of quotas have only got them more jobs that are at lower levels and, in the countryside, they are largely labourers. Now, they are discovering new ways of assertion.

Dalit study circles have come up in several universities, creating and reinforcing a highly literate leadership - literacy among Dalits has risen from 10 per cent in 1961 to 66 per cent in 2011, though it is still lower than the national average of 74 per cent. Babasaheb Ambedkar has emerged as an icon, rescued from the obscurity he was consigned to after the drafting of the Constitution, which defines the idea of modern India.

A new language of protest is unfolding, informed by a deep sense of history as well as folklore, buttressed by a galaxy of talented writers, poets and performers, and imbued with an understanding of the community’s electoral power - 84 of the 543 seats in the Lok Sabha are reserved for Scheduled Castes, 40 of which went to the BJP in the 2014 general election.

But the government’s attempts to assuage Dalit resentment have been seen as nothing more than a retreading of old cliches, whether it is appointing a Dalit President, paying tribute to forgotten Dalit leaders like Kerala’s Ayyankali, launching Standup India on the birth anniversary of Babu Jagjivan Ram, or even marking the 10th anniversary of the Dalit Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry by assembling more than one thousand Dalit entrepreneurs in New Delhi and proclaiming them to be stakeholders in India’s growth story.

Dalits, in fact, have emerged as the new pivotal community in the complex electoral caste matrix of India. Every party now has to work hard to court them. Although Mayawati’s BSP represents the Dalits, her losses in the 2014 Lok Sabha and 2017 Uttar Pradesh Vidhan Sabha elections have created a vacuum in the Dalit leadership. The Dalit vote bank, therefore, is all the more alluring. The BJP has reached out to non-Jatav Dalit communities by propping up Dalit leaders such as Thawar Chand Gehlot and forging alliances with Dalit leaders such as Ram Vilas Paswan and Ramdas Athavale.

The RSS has also newly embraced Babasaheb Ambedkar. The Congress, on the other hand, is trying to combine the Muslim and Dalit votes along with the upper caste votes as an anti-BJP vote bank. However, given their minority status outside the reserved constituencies, Dalits are aware of the risks of being marginalised as they forge links with other communities and mainstream parties.

Our cover story by senior associate editor Kaushik Deka delves into the politics of the Dalit power. With general elections a year away, the jockeying for the Dalit vote is intensifying. How it plays out is an open question, but there is little doubt that whoever captures their vote will have a distinct advantage.


----------



## pothead

kahonapyarhai said:


> *How Dalits will shape national politics in the run-up to 2019 general elections*
> 
> When I see the violent eruptions across the country caused by the Supreme Court’s interpretation of the Scheduled Caste and Scheduled Tribe (Prevention of Atrocities) Act, 1989, I am reminded of the adage “the more things change, the more they remain the same”.
> 
> We have been covering the plight and anger of Dalits since we carried our first cover story on them, "Wretched of the Earth", dated October 15, 1978, and much intensive coverage since. Governments change, but reality hasn’t.
> 
> The economic and social reality of Dalits remains one of deprivation. According to a 2010 report by the National Human Rights Commission (NHRC) on the Prevention of Atrocities against Scheduled Castes, a crime is committed against a Dalit every 18 minutes. Every day, on an average, three Dalit women are raped, two Dalits murdered and two Dalit houses burnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *India Today cover story, Dalit Power, for April 16, 2018.*
> 
> According to the NHRC statistics put together by KB Saxena, a former additional chief secretary of Bihar, 37 per cent Dalits live below the poverty line, 54 per cent are undernourished, 83 per 1,000 children born in a Dalit household die before their first birthday and 12 per cent before their fifth. The data also shows that Dalits are prevented from entering police stations in 28 per cent of Indian villages.
> 
> Dalit children are made to sit separately while eating in 39 per cent of government schools. Dalits do not get mail delivered to their homes in 24 per cent of villages. And they are denied access to water sources in 48 per cent of our villages because untouchability remains a stark reality even though it was "abolished" in 1955. The rage we are witnessing is an outcome of this historical injustice. It is a mere symptom, not the disease.
> 
> Dalits have been seething for some time now, since the mishandling of the suicide of Rohith Vemula, a Dalit PhD scholar at the University of Hyderabad, in 2016. This was followed by the inhuman flogging of four Dalit youths in Una, Gujarat, by cow vigilantes - the video of the attack went viral and sparked protests, led by activist Jignesh Mevani who has since been elected an MLA from Gujarat.
> 
> Then the Yogi Adityanath government invoked and extended the stringent National Security Act against Chandrashekhar Azad, the chief of the new Dalit organisation, the Bhim Sena, soon after he was granted bail in a case of violence in Saharanpur, Uttar Pradesh. Meanwhile, a casteist attack on a Dalit celebration in Maharashtra’s Bhima Koregaon village led to the death of a young man.
> 
> There is some change. The Dalits have realised their power as they number over 300 million, constituting 25 per cent of the population. They are tired of the old paternalism, practised even by the various parties that claim to exclusively espouse their cause. Generations of quotas have only got them more jobs that are at lower levels and, in the countryside, they are largely labourers. Now, they are discovering new ways of assertion.
> 
> Dalit study circles have come up in several universities, creating and reinforcing a highly literate leadership - literacy among Dalits has risen from 10 per cent in 1961 to 66 per cent in 2011, though it is still lower than the national average of 74 per cent. Babasaheb Ambedkar has emerged as an icon, rescued from the obscurity he was consigned to after the drafting of the Constitution, which defines the idea of modern India.
> 
> A new language of protest is unfolding, informed by a deep sense of history as well as folklore, buttressed by a galaxy of talented writers, poets and performers, and imbued with an understanding of the community’s electoral power - 84 of the 543 seats in the Lok Sabha are reserved for Scheduled Castes, 40 of which went to the BJP in the 2014 general election.
> 
> But the government’s attempts to assuage Dalit resentment have been seen as nothing more than a retreading of old cliches, whether it is appointing a Dalit President, paying tribute to forgotten Dalit leaders like Kerala’s Ayyankali, launching Standup India on the birth anniversary of Babu Jagjivan Ram, or even marking the 10th anniversary of the Dalit Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry by assembling more than one thousand Dalit entrepreneurs in New Delhi and proclaiming them to be stakeholders in India’s growth story.
> 
> Dalits, in fact, have emerged as the new pivotal community in the complex electoral caste matrix of India. Every party now has to work hard to court them. Although Mayawati’s BSP represents the Dalits, her losses in the 2014 Lok Sabha and 2017 Uttar Pradesh Vidhan Sabha elections have created a vacuum in the Dalit leadership. The Dalit vote bank, therefore, is all the more alluring. The BJP has reached out to non-Jatav Dalit communities by propping up Dalit leaders such as Thawar Chand Gehlot and forging alliances with Dalit leaders such as Ram Vilas Paswan and Ramdas Athavale.
> 
> The RSS has also newly embraced Babasaheb Ambedkar. The Congress, on the other hand, is trying to combine the Muslim and Dalit votes along with the upper caste votes as an anti-BJP vote bank. However, given their minority status outside the reserved constituencies, Dalits are aware of the risks of being marginalised as they forge links with other communities and mainstream parties.
> 
> Our cover story by senior associate editor Kaushik Deka delves into the politics of the Dalit power. With general elections a year away, the jockeying for the Dalit vote is intensifying. How it plays out is an open question, but there is little doubt that whoever captures their vote will have a distinct advantage.




The premise couldn't be more wrong.
It's the OBC that always decide the elections, they are the biggest block.

Dalit angle is the flavour and they are more in your face with their activism and hence it looks good.

We have grown up with Mandal and we have not forgotten the dominance of yadav's in Bihar and UP. Oh, for all the bluster the worst crimes on Dalits were committed by the Mulayam and lallu clans.

In case we all have forgotten, let me refresh your memory how Maya was running naked in her house, crying, while Mulayam's goons were almost on precipice of raping her.
The person who saved her that day was an upper caste Hindu when all the so called Dalit champions ran away and left her to her fate. For saving Maya, this upper caste RSS guy was brutally murdered by Mulayam.

Such is the nature of politics that the current day Maya is willing to forgive the killers of the person who saved her, who she called her brother, on whose death she shed tears.


----------



## pothead

The great liberal Hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

pothead said:


> The great liberal Hope.



Perfect spot on derp face.


----------



## pothead

https://*********************/forum/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fste.india.com%2Fsites%2Fdefault%2Ffiles%2F2018%2F04%2F09%2F676196-congress-restaurant-twitter.jpg&hash=b8b43fccc275e6b5976abccb13fe3440


Congress doing very very hard fasting for Dalit rights


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983312950566924288
This is West Bengal for Hindu woman.
Wake up or this will be your fate all over India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*People should stand united to dislodge NDA Government: Church of South India*


http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...government-church-of-south-india-1798517.html


----------



## JanjaWeed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984644655479308288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984644655479308288



LOL what did he think was going to happen being a turncoat.

Serves him right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kdpreddy

JanjaWeed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984644655479308288



The back stabber got back stabbed.

Now the clown is truly 'Dhobhi ka kutha na ghat ka'.

Congress can not support him and BJP won't support him. truly farked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kdpreddy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984757606991319040
That's in Karnataka.
Shiver CongressBitches.


----------



## noksss

The very fact that congress and Media woke up 2 months after the incident explains the whole thing about the incident


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983612130044862464


----------



## pothead

kahonapyarhai said:


> *People should stand united to dislodge NDA Government: Church of South India*
> 
> 
> http://www.newindianexpress.com/sta...government-church-of-south-india-1798517.html



Dislodging of Church is in motion and these Vatican pimps will be crying on roads in 2019.


----------



## Kdpreddy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986448278102388737
Pappu Gandhi again faking his way through life.
Does he know he has no clothes on?


----------



## ranjeet

*'Poorest CM' Manik Sarkar Asks For New Residence and SUV, BJP Says 'Told You So'*
https://www.news18.com/news/india/p...suv-bjp-congress-say-told-you-so-1724895.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

@jamahir
Here's the update on Desi comrades.... giving represnetations to marginalized section of our society 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988081512817070081


----------



## jamahir

ranjeet said:


> @jamahir
> Here's the update on Desi comrades.... giving represnetations to marginalized section of our society
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988081512817070081



A clear mistake, no doubt.

I think the late Rohith Vemula was disenchanted with this state of Indian progressive groups.

The desi Left must give space ( in the Politburo ) to Dalits, women and other sub-groups.


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

jamahir said:


> A clear mistake, no doubt.
> 
> I think the late Rohith Vemula was disenchanted with this state of Indian progressive groups.
> 
> The desi Left must give space ( in the Politburo ) to Dalits, women and other sub-groups.



Yechury is smart guy and all and probably best status-quo candidate to continue on..... but I think Commies need to have their own internal revolution to re-energise + focus on only West Bengal for moment (because anti-Didi sentiment is increasing) if they are to have a chance politically long term in staying relevant. This would need a complete new leadership...and few new paradigms they need to take on board, like maybe experiment with more nationalist form of communism that say S.C Bose was favouring (and Soviets implemented to large degree). Having better representation from more groups (i.e practice what they preach) is also something to be looked at like you say for sure.....but they seem to be more in the "wait and watch" mode....and I think long term it will decay/atrophy even more with no change.

This is coming from me on opposite side of spectrum  ...because I think the battle needs to be tough to make the victories worthwhile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Sab mile hue hain ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Nilgiri said:


> Yechury is smart guy and all and probably best status-quo candidate to continue on



Agreed.



Nilgiri said:


> ..... but I think Commies need to have their own internal revolution to re-energise



About three years ago, there was talk within the general Indian socialist movement of re-unification of all branches of the socialist/communist groups that had diverged in the 60's.

This will create a big platform.



Nilgiri said:


> + focus on only West Bengal for moment (because anti-Didi sentiment is increasing) if they are to have a chance politically long term in staying relevant.



Okay, I didn't know that.



Nilgiri said:


> This would need a complete new leadership



Yes, especially with new youth leaders like Kanhaiya Kumar, Umar Khalid and Shehla Rashid.

Add to it, if there is re-unification.



Nilgiri said:


> ...and few new paradigms they need to take on board, like maybe experiment with more nationalist form of communism that say S.C Bose was favouring (and Soviets implemented to large degree).



I didn't understand this. Can you explain??



Nilgiri said:


> Having better representation from more groups (i.e practice what they preach) is also something to be looked at like you say for sure.....but they seem to be more in the "wait and watch" mode....and I think long term it will decay/atrophy even more with no change.



"Wait and watch" I remember to have heard from the Left during the Manmohan Singh regime. This must be discarded and a vigorous people's movement created, like among the youth of the 60's to 80's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

jamahir said:


> "Wait and watch" I remember to have heard from the Left during the Manmohan Singh regime. This must be discarded and a vigorous people's movement created, like among the youth of the 60's to 80's.



When leaders are selected rather than elected, the rot sets in and over course of decades, the whole thing crumbles.

Reason why BJP is doing well and will do well is simple.
Anyone can join BJP and rise to top with their hard work. In most other parties you have no chance in hell.


----------



## jamahir

pothead said:


> When leaders are selected rather than elected, the rot sets in and over course of decades, the whole thing crumbles.



Well, I don't know if the CPI-M Politburo is elected by the cadre in a direct-demoracy manner or selected by the non-Politburo leadership.



pothead said:


> Reason why BJP is doing well and will do well is simple.
> Anyone can join BJP and rise to top with their hard work. In most other parties you have no chance in hell.



The BJP's ideology is regressive, reactionary, repressive and narrow. So anyone with such a mindset can potentially rise to the top.


----------



## pothead

jamahir said:


> Well, I don't know if the CPI-M Politburo is elected by the cadre in a direct-demoracy manner or selected by the non-Politburo leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> The BJP's ideology is regressive, reactionary, repressive and narrow. So anyone with such a mindset can potentially rise to the top.



CPI politburo selection is so off the rocks that it would even Congress presidential sham to shame.

On other point, I strangely find almost all parties except BJP to be regressive, communal, repressive and extremely narrow and bigoted.
Having said that, my point was not to debate which parties are regressive.

My sole point was to point out how you need elected leaders to lead your party than selected ones. It's the natural selection in any field and politics is no exception. Sadly other parties are trying to make exception the norm and are paying huge prize for it.


----------



## jamahir

pothead said:


> CPI politburo selection is so off the rocks that it would even Congress presidential sham to shame.



You and I don't actually know the selection procedure in the Politburo.

This is the crux of the matter.



pothead said:


> On other point, I strangely find almost all parties except BJP to be regressive, communal, repressive and extremely narrow and bigoted.



You and I must have different dictionaries. 



pothead said:


> My sole point was to point out how you need elected leaders to lead your party than selected ones. It's the natural selection in any field and politics is no exception. Sadly other parties are trying to make exception the norm and are paying huge prize for it.



That I agree.


----------



## noksss

jamahir said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> About three years ago, there was talk within the general Indian socialist movement of re-unification of all branches of the socialist/communist groups that had diverged in the 60's.
> 
> This will create a big platform.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, especially with new youth leaders like Kanhaiya Kumar, Umar Khalid and Shehla Rashid.
> 
> Add to it, if there is re-unification.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't understand this. Can you explain??
> 
> 
> 
> "Wait and watch" I remember to have heard from the Left during the Manmohan Singh regime. This must be discarded and a vigorous people's movement created, like among the youth of the 60's to 80's.



Are you telling us that 

Shehla Rashid - Who called burhan wani a innocent
Umar Khalid - Who said Indian army didnt cremated the body of a dalit soilder
Kanhaiya Kumar - Who has failed more times in exams than rahul gandhis has in his elections

is gonna make communist relevant in the future


----------



## jamahir

noksss said:


> Are you telling us that
> 
> Shehla Rashid - Who called burhan wani a innocent
> Umar Khalid - Who said Indian army didnt cremated the body of a dalit soilder



If they indeed said those two things, can you provide the full context??



noksss said:


> Kanhaiya Kumar - Who has failed more times in exams than rahul gandhis has in his elections



I don't know how many times Kanhaiya has failed in exams but I can point to one million people in the country who have scored 95+ percent in exams but are no good for any thing else, much less able to orate as finely as Kanhaiya.



noksss said:


> is gonna make communist relevant in the future



Yes, because the previous leadership in the socialist/communist movement in India had become stagnant. These three are the much required fresh blood.

Plus, if they collaborate on a bigger platform nationally with other progressive groups such as AAP and 'Swaraj Abhiyan', and internationally with progressive movements in the Subcontinent. Sky is the limit.


----------



## Nilgiri

jamahir said:


> About three years ago, there was talk within the general Indian socialist movement of re-unification of all branches of the socialist/communist groups that had diverged in the 60's.
> 
> This will create a big platform.



Problem its easier said than done. Lot of these people split from each other for all kind of reasons, including ideologically. 

The split between socialism and communism worldwide is quite an interesting one to read about too.

Also long term you got to think is it worth uniting to say grab power for a while, if you end up doing more long term harm to yourselves....and lose power/momentum for much much longer.



jamahir said:


> Okay, I didn't know that.



Yes she is getting more and more autocratic in WB.....both BJP and commies are suffering from it and also lot of common people are starting to vote against her over time. If she wasn't Bengali and courted the optics she has over longer time, she would have been booted out a while back.

I actually prefer the WB commies under jyoti and budhabeb compared to this lady. I never ever thought I would say it. @Joe Shearer 



jamahir said:


> I didn't understand this. Can you explain??



I mean trying to insert more broadly what Indian people are feeling, there is much nationalist feeling rising (not in the negative sense but more a realisation that there are many strengths uniting as one entity, and that its worth promoting those over the weaknesses etc). But to me commie politburo is stuck in stasis of the old school communism that always promoted it as globalist movement over everything (including own country). They should focus more on optimising and adapting locally to make it work in India first, rather than blind copy the global manifesto. 

In Soviet context, you can see what I mean if you read how the outlook of priorities transitioned from Lenin to Stalin (i.e to strengthen the country using national identity and priorities, rather than disposing that with notion of focusing external reset for others). SC Bose also was very much supposedly in favour of this kind of Stalinist model for India after hypothetical INA liberation.

You are fan of gaddafi etc, he also adapted it to local Libyan structures and society (using the oil wealth)....though it is real pity he got involved in geopolitical side that cost him his life and his country is torn apart now. It is sobering reminder of to focus on internal matters first and foremost, proving it works long term in your nation (even after you done)...well before trying to export elsewhere..... esp when you have the degree of micromanagement and economic lever control that leftist economic models create/enforce. But lefties I find don't appreciate the concept of time, responsibility and setting an example long term....everything is always brittle, thinking in short term (and feeling by that long term is addressed automatically) and thus things seem always very rushed to meet some paper plan or theory by resetting and restarting everything, rather than trying to learn the positives from whats there already. Human society is not very conducive to this format long term, esp if you have democracy and people can voice it, I think its high time Indian communists learn this....but they still seem stuck in the early cold war model of planned economy and society. Hence you see them keeping the same elite and same status quo (afraid to lose what little they got now).....they are not interested in trying new stuff out. But the only way to advance from their position imho, is to be more pragmatic, more adaptive and to put everything they got now on the line rather than be risk-averse like this. You got to play all in and play well when your chips are low....otherwise you just flicker and fade anyway given its too little and to late to sustain that way (by deluding yourself you are still in the game like before).



jamahir said:


> "Wait and watch" I remember to have heard from the Left during the Manmohan Singh regime. This must be discarded and a vigorous people's movement created, like among the youth of the 60's to 80's.



That is just one idea....many more need to be explored and experimented with. It cannot be just this because everyone is involved in youth politics and groups now....and they simply need to counter there too to respond to any strategy and still win....since they are far more dynamic in every other political realm than commies are.

I really think Indian commies are missing a real opportunity by staying as static edifice (in pretty much everything) like Mao....rather than thinking like Deng (i.e what aspects of communism actually apply to the society at hand rather than photocopying and enforcing that black and white)....i.e the broad spectrum of political realm/debate needs to be revisited genuinely, rather than same old concepts of youth-based revolution etc. Because India itself has changed big time since that period....whole game has changed and commies are running out of ideas or never had them to begin with....it cannot be just keep things static, and if you want to move do the same old thing you did way back with youth groups. Has to be much more broader and deeper than that, because politics now is very multi-faceted with much crossover (say how economy, social media and many non-youth things affect the youth forces.....which is very different to the environment of 70s etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

jamahir said:


> You and I don't actually know the selection procedure in the Politburo.
> 
> This is the crux of the matter.



Well DUH..
That in a democracy we have no idea how a party elects it's members should be shocking. What is even shocking is that you do not seem to mind this fact!



jamahir said:


> You and I must have different dictionaries.



Not really.
We are prisoners of our bias, that is the most honest truth you will ever hear from anyone in your life.



jamahir said:


> I don't know how many times Kanhaiya has failed in exams but I can point to one million people in the country who have scored 95+ percent in exams but are no good for any thing else, much less able to orate as finely as Kanhaiya.



You are a big fan of socialism - nothing wrong in that. The less fortunate should and must be looked after.
Let me ask you a question you are trying to avoid. If able bodies like Kanhayya kumar and Shehla Rasheed are mooching off tax payers instead of contributing to the tax pot, how will Socialism work?

For Socialism to work, the most basic requirement if for those who can contribute MUST contribute.

If everyone is sitting on their asses and expect govt to feed them, like Kanhayya and Shehla are doing, that's not called socialism. There is a different name to it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

pothead said:


> You are a big fan of socialism - nothing wrong in that. The less fortunate should and must be looked after.
> Let me ask you a question you are trying to avoid. If able bodies like Kanhayya kumar and Shehla Rasheed are mooching off tax payers instead of contributing to the tax pot, how will Socialism work?
> 
> For Socialism to work, the most basic requirement if for those who can contribute MUST contribute.
> 
> If everyone is sitting on their asses and expect govt to feed them, like Kanhayya and Shehla are doing, that's not called socialism. There is a different name to it



The fundamental problem with commies is that their dictionaries starts with R - Rights and not with D - Duties  

@Nilgiri @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itachii

Robinhood Pandey said:


> The fundamental problem with commies is that their dictionaries starts with R - Rights and not with D - Duties
> 
> @Nilgiri @ranjeet


One more thing, Commies have a problem for every solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

itachii said:


> One more thing, Commies have a problem for every solution.



You are funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

ashok321 said:


> 200 applicants for 1 post: India's jobs crisis gets a grim reminder from Railways
> Still vote for Modi?
> Hell no..



How many appication were there in UPA time against 1 post?


----------



## noksss

jamahir said:


> If they indeed said those two things, can you provide the full context??
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how many times Kanhaiya has failed in exams but I can point to one million people in the country who have scored 95+ percent in exams but are no good for any thing else, much less able to orate as finely as Kanhaiya.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the previous leadership in the socialist/communist movement in India had become stagnant. These three are the much required fresh blood.
> 
> Plus, if they collaborate on a bigger platform nationally with other progressive groups such as AAP and 'Swaraj Abhiyan', and internationally with progressive movements in the Subcontinent. Sky is the limit.



A glimpse of your future leaders

Shehla :





__ https://www.facebook.com/





Umar Khalid:





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Soumitra

Robinhood Pandey said:


> The fundamental problem with commies is that their dictionaries starts with R - Rights and not with D - Duties
> 
> @Nilgiri @ranjeet


Very succinct definition of Communism. I would like to post this on my FB and Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

pothead said:


> For Socialism to work, the most basic requirement if for those who can contribute MUST contribute.
> 
> If everyone is sitting on their asses and expect govt to feed them, like Kanhayya and Shehla are doing, that's not called socialism. There is a different name to it



I am surprised that you don't know one of the slogans of communism :







So you see, there is no free-funding in communist systems.



noksss said:


> A glimpse of your future leaders
> 
> Shehla :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



No that I support Burhan Wani but why does the Indian government criticize Burhan Wani but not a kattar reactionary like Asiya Andrabi who does not even show her hands, much less her face?? She has destroyed Kashmiri culture.






Or is the Indian government more concerned about retaining Kashmir Valley for strategic depth and not bothered about the lives and problems of the Kashmiri people.

I have seen at least one Indian PDF member say a while back that the Kashmiri people can go to Pakistan and the Kashmir Valley retained in the Indian political sphere.

Another thing, what is the solution to the problem called "Kashmir"??



noksss said:


> Umar Khalid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Did that really happen, Dalit soldiers not buried according to their custom??


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Did that really happen, Dalit soldiers not buried according to their custom??


You seriously believe that the Indian Army which even respectively buried Pakistani Soldiers will disrespect their own fallen heroes?

And let me ask you one simple thing - Do you agree with all the other crap that this jihadi was saying?


----------



## Nilgiri

MagicMarker said:


> Its interesting that you quote Karl Marx
> 
> Do you know what he thought of Indians like you ?
> 
> *Karl Marx wrote an article on the 25th of June 1853 and another one on the 22nd of July 1853 for the New York Herald Tribune that trace out his understanding of India.*
> 
> He describes India as a very peculiar country. He compares it to Italy and says, “Just as Italy has, from time to time, been compressed by the conqueror’s sword into different national masses, so do we find Hindostan, when not under the pressure of the Mohammedan, or the Mogul, or the Briton, dissolved into as many independent and conflicting States as it numbered towns, or even villages.” He even says,”*I share not the opinion of those who believe in a golden age of Hindostan.”*
> 
> Thus, he completely disowned and discredited the Mauryan empire and the Gupta empire, giving birth to a stream of thought that refuses to accept the Golden Age of India. He argued that, *“Indian society has no history at all, at least no known history. What we call its history, is but the history of the successive intruders who founded their empires on the passive basis of that unresisting and unchanging society.” *A thought process that he bequeathed to the Indian Marxist historians, a thought process that gave birth to the mythical Aryan Invasion Theory.
> 
> He didn’t stop here. He says, *“India, then, could not escape the fate of being conquered, and the whole of her past history, if it be anything, is the history of the successive conquests she has undergone.” *He raises a rhetorical question,”Such a country and such a society, were they not the predestined prey of conquest?” He adds, *“The question, therefore, is not whether the English had a right to conquer India, but whether we are to prefer India conquered by the Turk, by the Persian, by the Russian, to India conquered by the Briton.”*
> 
> .........  .......  ....... what a Nice man. Its amazing to watch foolish Indians admire him so much. He would be laughing in his grave.



Yep Karl Marx was a real rotten piece of work. He actually supported the full colonisation and "british east india" mercantile "enlightenment" of India and other inferior places as absolutely necessary....I suspect largely because he was completely ignorant and/or wary of traditionally capitalist sustained "elder" civilisations in the first place (because they are quite resistant to many concepts of what he desired)....best to have a full carbon copy of Europe everywhere because thats where the shoots of communism arose.

Oh and he raped his servant girl and kicked her out when she got pregnant. Yeah real classy guy....not a hypocrite (towards the working classes/oppressed he shed crocodile tears over) at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

jamahir said:


> I am surprised that you don't know one of the slogans of communism :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see, there is no free-funding in communist systems.



I was NOT discussing Communism or Socialism.
I was discussing how pretenders like Kanhayya, Shehha & Khalid use Communism and Socialism to NOT work, laze around and exploit other people to have a great life.

You are clearly obfuscating from debating these people. I can understand why you don't want to discuss these charlatans.

What do they represent? Communism or Socialism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

pothead said:


> I was NOT discussing Communism or Socialism.
> I was discussing how pretenders like Kanhayya, Shehha & Khalid use Communism and Socialism to NOT work, laze around and exploit other people to have a great life.



Define great life.



pothead said:


> You are clearly obfuscating from debating these people. I can understand why you don't want to discuss these charlatans.
> 
> What do they represent? Communism or Socialism?



For many years, open socialism had stagnated in India. The three people represent the vanguard of renewed socialist activism in India, especially among the youth.


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Define great life.


33-34 year olds with no job or business responsibility mooching of the tax payer. Traveling across the country doing nothing.

Isn't it a great life


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989155521348407296


jamahir said:


> For many years, open socialism had stagnated in India. The three people represent the vanguard of renewed socialist activism in India, especially among the youth.



In communism these 3 would be dead by now for being against govt.
In Socialism they would have been beaten to death for being good for nothing & being parasites.



Soumitra said:


> 33-34 year olds with no job or business responsibility mooching of the tax payer. Traveling across the country doing nothing.
> 
> Isn't it a great life



modern socialism and communism means mooching off tax payers money and insulting the very tax payers who are paying for your good time.


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> 33-34 year olds with no job or business responsibility mooching of the tax payer. Traveling across the country doing nothing.
> 
> Isn't it a great life



Yeah, with ultra-nationalists baying for their blood on TV talk shows and being verbally and physically lynched by thugs outside court houses... How nice a life they have. Will you personally exchange your current life for the one they live??



pothead said:


> In communism these 3 would be dead by now for being against govt.
> In Socialism they would have been beaten to death for being good for nothing & being parasites.



If they would have been socialists/communists in socialist/communist societies why would they have been harassed??



Soumitra said:


> 33-34 year olds with no job or business responsibility mooching of the tax payer.





pothead said:


> modern socialism and communism means mooching off tax payers money and insulting the very tax payers who are paying for your good time.



There was a time when Shehla wasn't "mooching off the tax-payer" but she being highly intelligent couldn't stand it :






About Kanhaiya, his family house is this humble shack :






We need more people like Shehla, Kanhaiya, Umar and their comrades.


----------



## noksss

jamahir said:


> Yeah, with ultra-nationalists baying for their blood on TV talk shows and being verbally and physically lynched by thugs outside court houses... How nice a life they have. Will you personally exchange your current life for the one they live??
> 
> 
> 
> If they would have been socialists/communists in socialist/communist societies why would they have been harassed??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when Shehla wasn't "mooching off the tax-payer" but she being highly intelligent couldn't stand it :
> 
> View attachment 469466
> 
> 
> About Kanhaiya, his family house is this humble shack :
> 
> View attachment 469476
> 
> 
> We need more people like Shehla, Kanhaiya, Umar and their comrades.



Even manik sarkars poorest and humble tag is busted these days so try something else for khaniya man 

https://www.news18.com/news/india/p...suv-bjp-congress-say-told-you-so-1724895.html


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Yeah, with ultra-nationalists baying for their blood on TV talk shows and being verbally and physically lynched by thugs outside court houses... How nice a life they have. Will you personally exchange your current life for the one they live??



A few angry tweets and angry words on Television is a very small price for such a luxurious life mooching on tax payers



jamahir said:


> About Kanhaiya, his family house is this humble shack :



Ya such a humble personality. So how does he get to fly across the country?

All commies are parasites and nothing more.

As Margret Thatcher succinctly put it 
*'The trouble with socialism is that eventually you run out of other people's money'?*


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989065027301888001


----------



## pothead

jamahir said:


> If they would have been socialists/communists in socialist/communist societies why would they have been harassed??



Because they are not contributing to the society.
On top of that they harass the same people whose tax money is being used for their upkeep.
basically for being lazy bums.

These are 30+ years. It's time they stop mooching of poor people of India and start contributing to the pot that is needed for Socialism.
More like Walk the talk.



jamahir said:


> There was a time when Shehla wasn't "mooching off the tax-payer" but she being highly intelligent couldn't stand it :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Kanhaiya, his family house is this humble shack :



What Shehla was doing long back has little relevance, What she is doing now is the matter of concern.

Forget Kanhayya, Have you seen where the mother of our PM lives?
Or his brothers and sisters?

Have you seen Sanghis living conditions? These same Sanghis you deplore so much live in much worse conditions and yet travel to remotest of places and work there.
What has Kanhayya done? Which place has adopted and propped it up?

You are showing us his parents house but have you seen Kanhayya in lap of women and with expensive whiskey in his hand? Yeah, see that as well. who is paying for it? The poor people who are earning and paying taxes are sustaining the expensive life style of these 3 frauds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead




----------



## Soumitra

Thanks to Nehru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990454976311771136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arbit

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990454976311771136



BC isse bada fraud life me nahi dekha aaj tak! Imran khan ko fail kar diya isne.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990481278720921600


----------



## noksss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990525616305987584

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990465180784996352


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990525616305987584




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990636461228810241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990640336111255552

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991211141077577728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

pothead said:


>



I guess he would know,


----------



## IndoCarib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991226219109736448

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991308046205829120


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991531628244553731
SAVAGE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## No to income tax

Congress will win Karnataka.
Prove me wrong.

Pro-tip: You can't.


----------



## Soumitra

Aditya Saha said:


> Congress will win Karnataka.
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> Pro-tip: You can't.


Will you apologize if results don't go your way on 15th?


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992055529307607041


----------



## IndoCarib

Aditya Saha said:


> Congress will win Karnataka.
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> Pro-tip: You can't.


 Very very Unlikely. JDS may hold the key. Devegowda s being wooed by BJP. 
We think BJP doesn't need hm . BJP can wn majority


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> Very very Unlikely. JDS may hold the key. Devegowda s being wooed by BJP.
> We think BJP doesn't need hm . BJP can wn majority



Whats it with modi talking against JDS in todays rally? this guys is not trust worthy to go for an alliance


----------



## Soumitra

BJP is winning Karnataka and Congress has already accepted defeat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992640892711256064


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> Whats it with modi talking against JDS in todays rally? this guys is not trust worthy to go for an alliance



Anything goes in election rally. But actually Modi praised Devegowda and met him recently. However Gowda ruled out any alliance with BJP. But then we are talking about rubber spined Gowda here. He will bend the way he sees power for himself or for his son Kumar Swami. Personally I dont want BJP to tie up with JDS. If they loose they would rather sit in opposition.


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> Anything goes in election rally. But actually Modi praised Devegowda and met him recently. However Gowda ruled out any alliance with BJP. But then we are talking about rubber spined Gowda here. He will bend the way he sees power for himself or for his son Kumar Swami. Personally I dont want BJP to tie up with JDS. If they loose they would rather sit in opposition.



Whats the prospect of BJP getting majority there ? Is the below true


----------



## AfrazulMandal

noksss said:


> Whats the prospect of BJP getting majority there ? is it doable?


Will pray that BJP loses.


----------



## Kaniska

AfrazulMandal said:


> Will pray that BJP loses.



BJP will loose not because of your prayers but due to its inefficiency to get a good leaders and also due to good show by Cong Gov in Karnatak...

No one deserve a chance if they do not perform well...BJP is not coming to power in Karnatak for sure..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Kaniska said:


> BJP will loose not because of your prayers but due to its inefficiency to get a good leaders and also due to good show by Cong Gov in Karnatak...
> 
> No one deserve a chance if they do not perform well...BJP is not coming to power in Karnatak for sure..


Good for us.

Enjoy the beef biryani.


----------



## Ashesh

Kaniska said:


> BJP will loose not because of your prayers but due to its inefficiency to get a good leaders and also due to good show by Cong Gov in Karnatak...
> 
> No one deserve a chance if they do not perform well...BJP is not coming to power in Karnatak for sure..



Bhai, look at Pradhan Sevak's Rallies, do you still think BJP not winning Karnataka? And what Good Job Congress did during it's 5 years rule other than Corruption & diving People based on Religion? 



Aditya Sahai said:


> Congress will win Karnataka.
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> Pro-tip: You can't.



Congress will have Moral Victory in Karnataka like it had in UP, Gujrat and other states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> Whats the prospect of BJP getting majority there ? Is the below true



et was hung assembly before, JDS playing the king maker. But after Modi's recent blitzkrieg n Udupi , Mangalore, *Hubli, *Raichur tables have turned. BJP all the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

AfrazulMandal said:


> Will pray that BJP loses.



Prayers cant stop Pappu


----------



## undercover JIX




----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994273106616356873


----------



## takeiteasy

The drama and whataboutery along with RSS IT cell whatsapp university forwards cannot always win. Pointing towards Tipu, Aurangazeb, British cannot work always. Sangh is made to be defeated. Bhagwa must be crushed.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2121656728092906

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

Bangladeshis and Muslim migrants from other states are breeding like cockroaches here in Gurgaon. They may forget to feed their 10 kids but never forget to do Namaz every Friday like brainwashed robots. Worse BJP is coming under pressure by left pseudo liberal cabal. Will these gutter chhaap migrants lead India towards modernity or make every state into Bihar or Bengal? Where are left liberal jholachaaps leading our country to?


----------



## No to income tax

INC win guaranteed.


----------



## 911

Congress have put in lot of money on this election, buying votes, duplicate ids, they even have much more aggressive social media campaign and not to forget support from foreign political analysts.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Aditya Sahai said:


> INC win guaranteed.


Fingers crossed. Dua karo jeet humari ho.



911 said:


> never forget to do Namaz every Friday


That is a farz of a Muslim. It is mandatory.
What are you saying?



takeiteasy said:


> The drama and whataboutery along with RSS IT cell whatsapp university forwards cannot always win. Pointing towards Tipu, Aurangazeb, British cannot work always. Sangh is made to be defeated. Bhagwa must be crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2121656728092906


It wont be easy.

Hindus have proved that they are resilient. But Insha Allah, we will clinch this one.



undercover JIX said:


>


He is worthless.

Most Hindus in Bengaluru don't vote. BJP will lose without a doubt.


----------



## 911

AfrazulMandal said:


> That is a farz of a Muslim. It is mandatory.
> What are you saying?


Many of these people who read namaz every Friday are the same who are involved in criminal activities in the city. They forget all their prayers while committing crime. Irony is, liberals who defend these immigrants are the ones who point figures at the city when crimes happen.





What media didn't pick (intentionally or unintentionally) from Mani Shankar Aiyer's Pakistan visit was his call for Caliphate and how he pleaded all Muslims of the subcontinent to unite so they can be unstoppable. And when he talks of reunification is only mentions 600m Muslims, not the whole sub continent. Congress may have kicked him but the ideology in which Congress believes is same.


----------



## IndoCarib

Congress ploy to divide Hindu vs Lingayat votes s turning out to be 
counterproductive
*Karnataka election: On Basava turf, Lingayats question Congress move to win them over*
*In village after village, conversations with Lingayats reveal great resentment at the way the government has “divided” the religion and empowered those at the bottom of the social hierarchy.
*
http://indianexpress.com/elections/...stion-congress-move-to-win-them-over-5173398/


----------



## noksss

911 said:


> Bangladeshis and Muslim migrants from other states are breeding like cockroaches here in Gurgaon. They may forget to feed their 10 kids but never forget to do Namaz every Friday like brainwashed robots. Worse BJP is coming under pressure by left pseudo liberal cabal. Will these gutter chhaap migrants lead India towards modernity or make every state into Bihar or Bengal? Where are left liberal jholachaaps leading our country to?



The recent statement from Khattar about *" Prayers should be done only in mosque"* doesn't sound like BJP coming under leftist pressure . BJP is elected to throws these illegal guys and the sooner they do it is better for them as well as the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

noksss said:


> The recent statement from Khattar about *" Prayers should be done only in mosque"* doesn't sound like BJP coming under leftist pressure . BJP is elected to throws these illegal guys and the sooner they do it is better for them as well as the country


Its just a statement, they are still being allowed to do namaz on roads and private property. And forget migrants from UP/Bihar who have now come in masses over the last few years after over populating their own states almost all of them Muslims and mostly living in villages, they can't even remove the illegal Bangladeshis.

Meanwhile
https://www.outlookindia.com/websit...al-gangadhar-tilak-father-of-terrorism/311885


----------



## Diggy

Opinion Polls - 
*Times Now-Chanakya Exit Poll*

Congress: 73

BJP: 120

JD(S): 26

Others: 3

*News Nation Exit Poll*

Congress: 71-75

BJP: 105-109

JD(S): 36-40

Others: 3-5

*Dighvijay 24/7 News Prediction*

Congress: 76-80

BJP: 103-107

JD(S): 31-35

*Suvarna's prediction for Karnataka*

Congress: 106-118

BJP: 79-92

JD(S): 22-30

Others: 1-4

*CVoter Exit Poll *

Congress 93

BJP 103

JD(S) 25

Others 1

*NewsX-CNX Exit Poll*

BJP: 102-110

Congress: 72-78

JD(S): 35-39

*Republic Jan Ki Baat *

BJP: 95-114

Congress: 73-82

JD(S): 32-43

*ABP-CSDS Poll*

BJP: 89-95

Congress: 85-91

JD(S): 32-38

*India Today-Axis My India Exit Poll:*

Congress: 106-118

BJP: 79-92

JD(S): 22-30

Others: 1-4


----------



## 911

Nothing in MSM
https://m.timesofindia.com/city/vij...-by-local-tdp-leader/articleshow/64141840.cms


----------



## Soumitra

Zebra said:


> Opinion Polls -
> *Times Now-Chanakya Exit Poll*
> 
> Congress: 73
> 
> BJP: 120
> 
> JD(S): 26
> 
> Others: 3
> 
> *News Nation Exit Poll*
> 
> Congress: 71-75
> 
> BJP: 105-109
> 
> JD(S): 36-40
> 
> Others: 3-5
> 
> *Dighvijay 24/7 News Prediction*
> 
> Congress: 76-80
> 
> BJP: 103-107
> 
> JD(S): 31-35
> 
> *Suvarna's prediction for Karnataka*
> 
> Congress: 106-118
> 
> BJP: 79-92
> 
> JD(S): 22-30
> 
> Others: 1-4
> 
> *CVoter Exit Poll *
> 
> Congress 93
> 
> BJP 103
> 
> JD(S) 25
> 
> Others 1
> 
> *NewsX-CNX Exit Poll*
> 
> BJP: 102-110
> 
> Congress: 72-78
> 
> JD(S): 35-39
> 
> *Republic Jan Ki Baat *
> 
> BJP: 95-114
> 
> Congress: 73-82
> 
> JD(S): 32-43
> 
> *ABP-CSDS Poll*
> 
> BJP: 89-95
> 
> Congress: 85-91
> 
> JD(S): 32-38
> 
> *India Today-Axis My India Exit Poll:*
> 
> Congress: 106-118
> 
> BJP: 79-92
> 
> JD(S): 22-30
> 
> Others: 1-4


Jab hum majority jeetate hain to sarkar banate hain. Jab hung assembly hoti hai to definitely banate hain. 
Amit shah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diggy

Soumitra said:


> Jab hum majority jeetate hain to sarkar banate hain. Jab hung assembly hoti hai to definitely banate hain.
> Amit shah



bas 90 ajaye , JDS won't go with congess bcz siddhu had backstabbed gowda father-son & joined congess ! they are not comfortable with him. If it touches >105 possibility of bjp forming govt on its own will also happen 

eagerly waiting for congress mukt bharat 
more eagerly waiting for antonio maino to loose in amethi 
wouldn't wish the same for pappu though as he is the best campaigner for bjp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Was bit confused with exit polls but very confident about BJP's win now 

https://www.ndtv.com/karnataka-news...ooth-go-only-to-lotus-tweets-congress-1851112


----------



## Fireurimagination

Damn Karnataka elections are a nail-bitter!


----------



## Soumitra

Liberal hypocrisy. Karo to problem, na karo to problem


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995249529459916802

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diggy

Soumitra said:


> Liberal hypocrisy. Karo to problem, na karo to problem
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995249529459916802


thats why its called *rNDTV *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Zebra said:


> thats why its called *rNDTV *



please don't insult randis.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## noksss

Looks like BJP didn't do well on the election day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995624808472707073


----------



## IndoCarib

I like to believe a local astrologer from Mangalore. BJP will get 110-125


----------



## Soumitra

Farrago charged with abetment of suicide of Sunanda Pushkar


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Farrago charged with abetment of suicide of Sunanda Pushkar



Waiting on BJP to take out candle light march for Justice for Sunanda Pushkar.
Will they do it?

They should hold candle light marches for Sunanda all over India, including Trivendrum 

That would be a kick in the b@lls for the secular jamat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Cong's divide and rule policy backfires. Lingayats voted for BJP 

*Karnataka election: Congress's Lingayat religious minority card fails, community's vote returns to BJP*
*https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-vote-returns-to-bjp/articleshow/64170256.cms*


----------



## pothead

IndoCarib said:


> Cong's divide and rule policy backfires. Lingayats voted for BJP
> 
> *Karnataka election: Congress's Lingayat religious minority card fails, community's vote returns to BJP*
> *https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-vote-returns-to-bjp/articleshow/64170256.cms*



Cong is officially dead.
Only thing left is to bury the body.


----------



## takeiteasy

takeiteasy said:


> Dear Sanghaputra, happy to see that your agendas and anti-national ways are finally out in the open. We know, that for 2019 polls, your kinds expect maximum polarization of Hindus and destroy this country. Your heroes are traitor Nathuram Godse, Golwalkar, V D Savarkar etc. We knew that it is not _Vikas_, rather Hindu-Muslim riots and civil war that every swayamsevak powered with Gobar and Gau mootra wants. Always be the thong lickers of these terrorists.


*Ache din of the suckers of Golwalkar, V D Savarkar, Hedgewar, The RSS Sanghi swines. This is the new India.*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=596538757385420


----------



## Soumitra

In a midnight hearing SC refuses to stay Yeddyurappa swearing in. next hearing on Friday regarding time given for oath taking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> In a midnight hearing SC refuses to stay Yeddyurappa swearing in. next hearing on Friday regarding time given for oath taking



You mean regarding time given to prove majority?


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> You mean regarding time given to prove majority?


Yes my mistake. Time to prove majority will be decided on Friday


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996664860720226304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> In a midnight hearing SC refuses to stay Yeddyurappa swearing in. next hearing on Friday regarding time given for oath taking



Personally i dont agree with the current BJP stratergy they should have followed the bihar model of letting the congress-jds rule and return after some months . Doing this would have avoided the very big negative publicity which BJP is getting now


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Personally i dont agree with the current BJP stratergy they should have followed the bihar model of letting the congress-jds rule and return after some months . Doing this would have avoided the very big negative publicity which BJP is getting now



I am seeing the opposite.
BJP is being praised for standing up to the eco system. 

many times in the past BJP did not fight back under Atal and Advani. It was not due to morality but lack of courage to take on the eco system that resulted in their timidity.
People on ground, people who root for BJP are ecstatic for this move. If they fight, the ground workers get demoralized. Win of loose, what's important is the fight.

Remember how Indira came back with vengeance even after imposing emergency?
Remember how Rajiv won 3/4th majority even after Sikh genocide?

Indian electorate is very complex and for BJP to survive the coming onslaught every inch counts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> Personally i dont agree with the current BJP stratergy they should have followed the bihar model of letting the congress-jds rule and return after some months . Doing this would have avoided the very big negative publicity which BJP is getting now



Congress s tasting ther own medicine. Also Devegowda once grabs power doesn't let go. Everything es far as long as Congress s check mated.


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> I am seeing the opposite.
> BJP is being praised for standing up to the eco system.
> 
> many times in the past BJP did not fight back under Atal and Advani. It was not due to morality but lack of courage to take on the eco system that resulted in their timidity.
> People on ground, people who root for BJP are ecstatic for this move. If they fight, the ground workers get demoralized. Win of loose, what's important is the fight.
> 
> Remember how Indira came back with vengeance even after imposing emergency?
> Remember how Rajiv won 3/4th majority even after Sikh genocide?
> 
> Indian electorate is very complex and for BJP to survive the coming onslaught every inch counts.



I am all for fighting a crook like a crook but what I am saying is do your dirty trick once Congress-JDS forms government and return back after few months . What's happening now is a very heavy negative publicity which could have been easily avoided



IndoCarib said:


> Congress s tasting ther own medicine. Also Devegowda once grabs power doesn't let go. Everything es far as long as Congress s check mated.



The whole point about Karnataka is to reduce the funding of congress which would have still happened with Congress-JDS combo . Do you think devagowda will allow congress to have a free run in using Karnataka as a ATM ? that's my whole point dude


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997144651701288962


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> I am all for fighting a crook like a crook but what I am saying is do your dirty trick once Congress-JDS forms government and return back after few months . What's happening now is a very heavy negative publicity which could have been easily avoided



May be...
Let us see how BJP and RSS plays it out in public opinion.

BUT, Karnataka is very important. The reasons for importance are numerous from symbolism to economic.
Even a breather given is a chance lost.
Why take a chance?

The scenario you are putting across may yet come to pass & that option is always on the cards.


----------



## Soumitra

noksss said:


> Personally i dont agree with the current BJP stratergy they should have followed the bihar model of letting the congress-jds rule and return after some months . Doing this would have avoided the very big negative publicity which BJP is getting now


*Durbaris are angry because BJP refuses to play dead*





BySujoy Ghosh
Posted on May 17, 2018


Why are the TV news anchors squirming like never before as BS Yeddyurappa is sworn in as Karnataka CM? Do you think these people do not know the long history of Congress governors acting in an arbitrary manner? Do you think they do not know how Congress dictators/Prime Ministers would dismiss Opposition state governments en masse … sometimes up to nine state governments at a time?

Of course, it is about partisanship. Some of it is about personal embarrassment. After all, many of India’s most well-known anchors spent much time covering Karnataka, following Siddaramaiah around, declaring him a “folk hero.” Then, the folk hero lost by 36,000 votes. Now, these anchors want to discuss everything except their shocking incompetence in analyzing election outcomes. They also want to keep people from discussing how Rahul Gandhi failed again.

But there is one more factor. And I believe its the biggest one. It’s their anger and surprise at a new Modi-fied BJP that refuses to play dead. Let me explain.

The year was 1999. Atal Behari Vajpayee’s government collapsed because it was one vote short. One vote!

That was the old BJP, always getting blindsided, fooled or taken for a ride.

The BJP struck a deal with BSP in the 90s to form the government in Uttar Pradesh based on a rotational CM post. Of course, Mayawati would go first. And of course, when it was the BJP’s turn to have the CM post, the BSP refused to support.

Same in Karnataka. In 2006, the BJP struck a deal with JDS to rule the state based on a rotational CM. Of course, Kumaraswamy would go first. And of course, when it was BJP’s turn to have the CM post, the JDS refused to support. How could it possibly be otherwise?

In the Bihar elections of 2000, the Samata Party (precursor of JDU) won just 34 seats. The BJP won nearly twice as many, i.e., 67 seats. Guess who the BJP offered the CM post? Nitish Kumar! And while Nitish’s government didn’t last, he had become the face of NDA in Bihar, a mistake for which BJP continues to pay even to this day.

The BJP is, by any standard, an electoral behemoth. In the last seven elections, the party has always won at least 100 Lok Sabha seats. To see how big this is, just try to count how many parties in India have ever touched 50 Lok Sabha seats even once!

But the BJP always punched below its weight and often laughably so. I wouldn’t say the durbaris “liked” the old BJP … but they were at least capable of coming to terms with it. As long as the BJP, even after emerging victorious, was willing to fall to the ground and beg forgiveness for winning … and promise the nobles in the ecosystem that their high status would not be affected.

As long as the BJP with 182 Lok Sabha seats in 1999 was willing to grovel before allies, willing to give them all the key Cabinet positions. Even the ministries that were technically with the BJP were offered to people who could be best described as newcomers and/or outsiders. Stool pigeons of the Congress saw it as an acknowledgement of intellectual inferiority on part of the BJP. You will see folks like Ram Guha often write fondly and with much satisfaction about this.

In other words, the ecosystem could make some sort of peace with the BJP, as long as they were willing to prostrate before the elite and play dead. This is the sort of mentality with which an arrogant Amartya Sen declared after 2014 results that he would “allow” Modi to rule. At that point, they were still very much consumed by the belief that Modi would ask them for their “permission,” whatever that means.

The thing is that their “permission” meant absolutely nothing to Modi. Zero. Zilch. Nada.

In fact, Modi would positively revel in showing how little he cared for that class. And this is what they cannot digest.

The BJP has been an electoral behemoth for a long time. But in terms of institutions, the party had almost no influence. Arguably, the BJP’s institutional imprint is smaller than even a tiny party like the CPIM. Twice in the last 20 years, the CPIM fell short of the minimum electoral performance required to maintain the status of a ‘national party.’ Both times, the Election Commission rewrote the definition of a national party, tailored it to suit the CPIM’s requirements and hand delivered them to the CPIM’s headquarters at A K Gopalan Bhavan in Delhi.

This is what *real power* looks like. When the institutions proactively surrender before you. The CPIM barely needed to ask. The Election Commission fell at their feet proactively without a murmur.

Compare this to the BJP which was running circles around the Election Commission in 2007 begging to keep its recognition merely as a political party.

Do I even have to remind people of the time the Supreme Court of India humbly agreed to the Emergency, pointing out that Indira Gandhi’s dictatorial move was almost “maternal”?

This status of the BJP as an outcast endured right up to the moment of May 16, 2014. Let me remind you that Narendra Modi, even in the campaign summer of 2014, could not get permission to address so much as a rally in Varanasi city, in the heart of a seat that he was contesting himself. The place where Modi was allowed to address a rally was so far from the population that hardly anybody could make it there: it was his only thinly attended rally in Uttar Pradesh that year.

A day before voting, the EC raided Modi’s offices in Varanasi. A smug NDTV announced to its viewers that “campaign material was seized” from the election office.






Of course, you can’t punish a party for having election material in its election office. It was about sending the BJP a message … reminding them of their “aukaat.” Such was the complete, total and utter humiliation of the BJP, even days before they swept to power.

But tables have turned ever so slightly under the Modi regime. For the first time, at least a few decisions from India’s various “institutions” have gone in favour of the BJP. That is why you see the Congress agitating to have the EVMs cancelled, the Chief Election Commissioner sacked and the Chief Justice of India impeached. The Raj Bhavans across state capitals have always been part of the servants quarters at 10 Janpath. They have always been used to show the BJP its place.

Suddenly, the Congress Party and the ecosystem sees a different face of Raj Bhavan. The people making the decisions have changed. And you can’t raid the BJP’s election office any more for the “crime” of possessing campaign material. That’s why they are so angry. Let them.

*SHARE THIS:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

noksss said:


> I am all for fighting a crook like a crook but what I am saying is do your dirty trick once Congress-JDS forms government and return back after few months . What's happening now is a very heavy negative publicity which could have been easily avoided
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point about Karnataka is to reduce the funding of congress which would have still happened with Congress-JDS combo . Do you think devagowda will allow congress to have a free run in using Karnataka as a ATM ? that's my whole point dude



No one else, not even for a few months should get the opportunity to milk the Karnataka cow.


----------



## noksss

Imagine the negative campaign unleashed against BJP in 2019 when they have formed government by getting few opposition MLA's . Now that Yeddy has resigned we can have the moral high ground for 2019 , now let shah play his usual games and bring these guys down after few months


----------



## IndoCarib

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...meback-claim-leaders/articleshow/64246446.cms

*'Inherent contradictions' in JD(S)-Congress alliance will help BJP make comeback, claim leaders*

Methinks Ktaka wll go for assembly polls again n 2019 along with LS polls


----------



## IndoCarib

Modi seems to winning the war on Bank NPA's. One more feather n the cap 
*Over 2,100 companies settle Rs 83,000 crore bank dues*
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-83k-crore-bank-dues/articleshow/64279946.cms

*Modi’s IBC masterstroke: As Bhushan Steel puts Rs 36,400 core in banks’ kitty; India winning NPA war*
https://www.financialexpress.com/ec...in-banks-kitty-india-winning-npa-war/1173671/
Mallya and Nirav are next


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999264405723533312


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> Modi seems to winning the war on Bank NPA's. One more feather n the cap
> *Over 2,100 companies settle Rs 83,000 crore bank dues*
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-83k-crore-bank-dues/articleshow/64279946.cms
> 
> *Modi’s IBC masterstroke: As Bhushan Steel puts Rs 36,400 core in banks’ kitty; India winning NPA war*
> https://www.financialexpress.com/ec...in-banks-kitty-india-winning-npa-war/1173671/
> Mallya and Nirav are next



*Define Suit boot Ki sarkar : *

1) Ask RBI to Conduct the Asset Quality review to find the real picture of bad loans
2) Publish the actual amount of bad loans in the economy and identify the priority accounts to be cleared
3) 12 accounts with 25% of NPA identified
3) Pass IBC to ensure timely resolution of NPA's to protect banks from defaulters
4) Empower RBI to force banks to refer the NPA's to NCLT
5) The already identified 12 accounts referred and the rest is history

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ion-of-12-major-npas/articleshow/64245392.cms


----------



## 911

https://www.aninews.in/news/nationa...to-be-changed-to-prayagraj201805241317530003/


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=393532287818306


----------



## noksss

With the amount of negative press BJP is getting its a good decision that the sterlite is closed .Lets have industries which doesn't pollute our environment 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ently-orders-tn-govt/articleshow/64355727.cms


----------



## takeiteasy

Reality of India's growth under the Cow dung Sanghi rule:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2161868703853664


----------



## ThinkLogically

Look like HDK is a closet Sanghi. The damage he is going to do to both JDS and Khangres with his words will be irreparable. 2019 BJP victory in Karnataka is sealed now.

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/hd-...and-not-6-5-crore-people-of-karnataka-1858472


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> Reality of India's growth under the Cow dung Sanghi rule:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2161868703853664



armchair economists of JNU. May be they like Nehruvian Hindu growth rate


----------



## noksss

takeiteasy said:


> Reality of India's growth under the Cow dung Sanghi rule:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2161868703853664




Look who else apart from our honorable professor arunkumar is claiming the same cooked up figure 

https://www.hindustantimes.com/business-news/april-17-imf-pg1/story-j1TnC6skhZ4HKzsccnUn3L.html



ThinkLogically said:


> Look like HDK is a closet Sanghi. The damage he is going to do to both JDS and Khangres with his words will be irreparable. 2019 BJP victory in Karnataka is sealed now.
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/hd-...and-not-6-5-crore-people-of-karnataka-1858472



And now this 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...er-finance-portfolio/articleshow/64361394.cms


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2132543450337567


----------



## 911

takeiteasy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2132543450337567


Hey look who is killing your Dalit Christians brothers, your rival Catholic Christians.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...her-im-busy-with-cm-pinarayi-vijayan-5194983/


----------



## IndoCarib

911 said:


> Hey look who is killing your Dalit Christians brothers, your rival Catholic Christians.
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...her-im-busy-with-cm-pinarayi-vijayan-5194983/



Honor killing was unheard of in South before, least of all in Kerala. Look what Communists have done to Kerala. @takeiteasy . Do you have any defence ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead




----------



## takeiteasy

911 said:


> Hey look who is killing your Dalit Christians brothers, your rival Catholic Christians.
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...her-im-busy-with-cm-pinarayi-vijayan-5194983/


Well, the real incident is a dalit catholic was killed by protestants. And, the girl's mother is a Muslim, father is Pentecostal. I do not see anything Catholic here. I postulate this murder happened because of Hinduism - The caste system.



pothead said:


> ~~~~


Is it true that in the sakha coconut oil is in great demand because of the love for Suvargakkar? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768786926614773760


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> Well, the real incident is a dalit catholic was killed by protestants. And, the girl's mother is a Muslim, father is Pentecostal. I do not see anything Catholic here. I postulate this murder happened because of Hinduism - The caste system.



Spot on.
In same way ->

Rampant Vatican pedophila is also because Hindu Caste system.
people shouting Ola ho uber and blowing themselves all over the world is also due to Hindu caste system.
The grooming gangs of UK are also because of Hindu caste system.

Did I miss anything?



takeiteasy said:


> Is it true that in the sakha coconut oil is in great demand because of the love for Suvargakkar? I mean like your old RSS terrorist hero Savarkar who had written Maafinama 7 times to the British pledging allegience as well as encouraged gayness among swayamsevaks



I know for a fact that Pappu does use Sakha coconut oil.
In fact he takes a batch of them along with him when ever he vanishes abroad.
Rumor has it Nehru and Gandhi also used sakha coconut oil, on each other - details available in the famous book, (unabridged one, not the fake one sold now. original one has so many gay scenes between chacha and bapu) named 'experiment with the truth'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## takeiteasy

pothead said:


> I know for a fact that Pappu does use Sakha coconut oil.


What even Rahul Gandhi buys coconut oil from RSS Sakhas


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> What even Rahul Gandhi buys coconut oil from RSS Sakhas
> View attachment 477454



You are the expert on using sakha oils and man on man action.
so, please do provide inputs on why Pappu goes missing for weeks with Sakha oils?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

pothead said:


> You are the expert on using sakha oils and man on man action.
> so, please do provide inputs on why Pappu goes missing for weeks with Sakha oils?


Well, I'm not interested in jerk fests in Sakhas as a heterosexual, and also, as we're civilized and belongs to 21st century. Only Suvargakkar, Godse & co relies on ancient techniques on boy's.


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> Well, the real incident is a dalit catholic was killed by protestants. And, the girl's mother is a Muslim, father is Pentecostal. I do not see anything Catholic here. I postulate this murder happened because of Hinduism - The caste system.
> 
> 
> Is it true that in the sakha coconut oil is in great demand because of the love for Suvargakkar?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768786926614773760



Dont you see blatant communalism ( dalit vs high class christian) and elitism (poor boy vs rich girl) of the communists here?


----------



## 911

takeiteasy said:


> Well, the real incident is a dalit catholic was killed by protestants. And, the girl's mother is a Muslim, father is Pentecostal. I do not see anything Catholic here. I postulate this murder happened because of Hinduism - The caste system.


Don't you think he was actually killed because Bible asks kafirs to to be killed?


----------



## IndoCarib

Church practices what it preaches. 
@takeiteasy
@pothead
*‘Even in death we are apart, away and outcaste’: A Dalit Christian from Kerala narrates the untold story of discrimination*

Just fact check how the Church shamed Dalits for their open support to the Dalit hartal that happened. They forgot that we were the same as how we were when we left the Hindu fold. We were always silenced from speaking up, all our rebellions inside the religion crushed.

http://indianexpress.com/article/op...s-the-untold-story-of-discrimination-5198495/


----------



## takeiteasy

What Hindu fold? No one from Christianity or Islam or Buddhist or Jain does not care for Hindu fold or RSS Hindutva. We are just Indians. That's it. We have no plans to glorify Hindu or Hindutva just like you hate us. Hate breeds hate.


----------



## pothead

IndoCarib said:


> Church practices what it preaches.
> @takeiteasy
> @pothead
> *‘Even in death we are apart, away and outcaste’: A Dalit Christian from Kerala narrates the untold story of discrimination*
> 
> Just fact check how the Church shamed Dalits for their open support to the Dalit hartal that happened. They forgot that we were the same as how we were when we left the Hindu fold. We were always silenced from speaking up, all our rebellions inside the religion crushed.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/op...s-the-untold-story-of-discrimination-5198495/



Why are you surprised?

Castes are these amongst muslims and Christians all over the world. Just that they call them using other names, that's all.

What is NOT surprising anymore is the collusion and complete silence of the usual suspects.



takeiteasy said:


> What Hindu fold? No one from Christianity or Islam or Buddhist or Jain does not care for Hindu fold or RSS Hindutva. We are just Indians. That's it. We have no plans to glorify Hindu or Hindutva just like you hate us. Hate breeds hate.



LOL..
Oh dear, this coming from community that says singing national song is a sin.

Tu rahne de yaar,tum logonko hum achee thrah jaante hai.
No point pretending anymore, we know exactly who you lot are and you know exactly what we stand for.


----------



## ranjeet

Well if am not wrong @Mr Nair did say that Syrian Christians are one of the most castiest bunch in Kerala, murder of this poor Dalit guy does proves his assertion. And the usual apologist here is blaming Hindu caste system because he just can't accept the fact that they failed Jesus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

ranjeet said:


> Well if am not wrong @Mr Nair did say that Syrian Christians are one of the most castiest bunch in Kerala, murder of this poor Dalit guy does proves his assertion. And the usual apologist here is blaming Hindu caste system because he just can't accept the fact that they failed Jesus.



To these doucheBags, all I have to say is....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 911

pothead said:


> Castes are these amongst muslims and Christians all over the world. Just that they call them using other names, that's all.


Caste System in Christianity:-

Original/True/Pure Christians





2nd Class/Fake/Impure Syrian Christians





3rd Class Christians /Untouchable Christians @takeiteasy





@takeiteasy Stop being discriminated by pure Christians.

Fact: All pope were/are only pure Christians.


----------



## noksss

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-son-of-mother-india/articleshow/64496644.cms


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005092560954511360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Pyare sangh da puttaron, jo padhai chor kar sakhe jaa kar Hindutva aatankwad seekha hein, yeh lo aap ka apna eik swayamsevak swayam RSS aatankwaad chor di:





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## IndoCarib

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...hopal-railway-bridge/articleshow/64537329.cms

*Digvijaya Singh apologises for tweeting pic from Pakistan as 'Bhopal railway bridge'*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005679859732008961


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


>



His speech writer is from BJP


----------



## Soumitra

Pidis to the rescue


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> Pidis to the rescue



They even edited the wikipedia entry on founder of cococola

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

IndoCarib said:


> They even edited the wikipedia entry on founder of cococola

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cat Shannon

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...sing-bathroom-fittings-uttar-pradesh-5212457/

*Inside Akhilesh Yadav’s former bungalow: From ‘damaged’ pool to ‘missing’ bathroom fittings*






A war of words broke out between the BJP and the SP after government officials claimed the bungalow vacated by former chief minister Akhilesh Yadav last week was left in a poor state with broken tiles, missing water taps, decorative plants, lights, bathroom fittings, electrical fittings; damaged swimming pool, cycle track, and kitchen.

Yadav, however, accused the officials who used to “pick up cups and plates” during his time as chief minister of smearing his name in public.






*In a veiled warning, Yadav said: “These officers should be aware that governments come and go. I have seen officials pick up cup and plates, they should not get into such behaviour.”*










The BJP alleged that the damage to the property was done by Yadav “out of frustration” of having to let go of the bungalow. Yadav acted like a “kid who spoils a game when he sees he is losing it” as visuals of the damage to the property became public, the party said.

*BJP spokesperson Rakesh Tripathi said, “One would understand if they took air-conditioners, but even electric bulb holders and tiles are missing. The broken tiles cannot be used again, which shows he acted out of frustration, just like a kid… .”*






In a recent ruling, the Supreme Court ordered that houses allotted to former chief ministers must be vacated. Former CMs Mulayam Singh Yadav, Mayawati and Rajnath Singh, among others, had to vacate their official residences. Tripathi said, “Mulayam Singh Yadav, Rajnath Singh and Mayawati’s bungalows had no such damage.”
















his *NEW* bungalow :


----------



## Soumitra

Whenever I think AAP can't sink any lower they surprise me


----------



## takeiteasy

Mubarak ho Sanghi monkeys..Antarashtriya sthar par Chaddi ugrawadiyon ka naam pahoonch gya hein. Jai sangh shakti jai gobar jai gaumootr.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=241986106566252


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> Mubarak ho Sanghi monkeys..Antarashtriya sthar par Chaddi ugrawadiyon ka naam pahoonch gya hein. Jai sangh shakti jai gobar jai gaumootr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=241986106566252



Mubarak ho Chaman Chutiyon.

This is what happens when you share a Fake FB post without reading what the document is.

Right of the bat, below is the link

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/resources/the-world-factbook/fields/2115.html#in






Fact 1: Read the highlighted section. I know for the Jihadis English and understanding is a bit difficult. If you have difficulty in understanding that, I am more than happy to explain it.

Below is section about Pakistan -








Do the chaman Chutiya still holds to his own logic?

Mubarak ho Chaman Chutiya, Some one made you the ultimate Chaman Chutiya of the week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoCarib

*Delhi High Court raps Arvind Kejriwal*: ‘*You can’t go inside someone’s house and hold a strike’*

https://indianexpress.com/article/c...ide-someones-house-and-hold-a-strike-5222315/

*Delhi Dy CM Manish Sisodia hospitalised on sixth day of fast*
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...on-sixth-day-of-fast/articleshow/64633302.cms

After HC rap Susodiya feigns illness so he can have a honorable exit from LG's house. Next in line to fall sick will be Kujliwal himself


----------



## noksss

Finally the jihadi is dumped 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...out-any-new-alliance/articleshow/64650285.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

noksss said:


> Finally the jihadi is dumped
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...out-any-new-alliance/articleshow/64650285.cms



Now the suvvar's will not come out to throw stones.
There is no one to save them or cry for them.


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> Now the suvvar's will not come out to throw stones.
> There is no one to save them or cry for them.



Avenging the death of our brave soilder aurangazeb should be the start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Kejriwal is on his yearly month long vacation to Bangalore for "treatment".

Wonder why the Delhi CM does not get treated in his world class Muhalla Clinics?


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> Kejriwal is on his yearly month long vacation to Bangalore for "treatment".
> 
> Wonder why the Delhi CM does not get treated in his world class Muhalla Clinics?



Must be a Piles treatment for sitting in sofa for long hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DineshS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011267060406607872
First they killed the son.
Now the father dies of broken heart.

The poor mother is left alone with a heavy heart and sadness, probably longing for the inevitable to escape the horror that is her life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2155003598091552


----------



## IndoCarib

*Five Kerala priests ‘blackmail, sexually abuse’ woman*
Kerala: “The five priests...have been asked to keep away from officiating all priestly duties and function as head of parishes. They are not under suspension. Their fate would be decided only after the inquiry report,’’ said Fr John.

https://indianexpress.com/article/india/five-kerala-priests-blackmail-sexually-abuse-woman-5233336/

@takeiteasy 
Just when you were thinking Sanghis are the worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012219324751155200


----------



## noksss

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012219324751155200



F@ck these Leftists


----------



## DineshS

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012219324751155200



I was in pretty good mood.
God back to house, just had a pizza and was in mood for me time.
Before the 'me time', i thought I would quickly visit the forum. Watched the vagina screaming.....

3 things happened immediately.

1. Pizza I ate was on the floor.
2. What was 'up', went down and I did not have 'me time'.
3. I am sure i turned gay for few minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Secularism comes at premium. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014762928099221504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

Slow and Steady comes up the Statue of Unity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DineshS

Pappu tsunami struck India yesterday,
Last count few dozen people died with uncontrolled laughter.

The medical board of the universe issued a strict warning to beings of this universe to not switch their TV's on when Pappu is on a roll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

DineshS said:


> Pappu tsunami struck India yesterday,
> Last count few dozen people died with uncontrolled laughter.
> 
> The medical board of the universe issued a strict warning to beings of this universe to not switch their TV's on when Pappu is on a roll.


Congratulations on another "Moral Victory"


----------



## DineshS

The truth finally comes out.

The secular secret weapon to defeat Modi is out.


----------



## DineshS

WTF are they doing?!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024213161698766850


----------



## DineshS

BOOOOYAAAH.


----------



## takeiteasy




----------



## DineshS

takeiteasy said:


>



posting this once again.
Looks like the morons have difficulty in comprehension.


----------



## DineshS

Dear friends, BJP is wiping Congress in SANGLI.
The marathi people here would understand the significance of this.

If Congress is getting wiped out from Sangli, they are pretty much done in Maharahtra.
On top of everything, BJP is wiping the other parties to dust in midst of the so called maratha movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MagicMarker

Secular India and Christian HATE speech.


----------



## takeiteasy

MagicMarker said:


> Secular India and Christian HATE speech.


For Christians, the writings are true. It is not hate speech. You can write Shiva or Ganapati as the greatest. You do open pooja of public properites. Did anyone object? Targeting minorities just because old expired terrorists like Savarkar or Golwalkar taught your kind in RSS sakhas is not a justification. http://www.stopfundinghate.org/resources/rssprimer.htm


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> For Christians, the writings are true. It is not hate speech. You can write Shiva or Ganapati as the greatest. You do open pooja of public properites. Did anyone object? Targeting minorities just because old expired terrorists like Savarkar or Golwalkar taught your kind in RSS sakhas is not a justification. http://www.stopfundinghate.org/resources/rssprimer.htm




Its HATE SPEECH plain and simple. 

You are free to believe jesus is a god or a pedophile, but no one has the right to spray paint it on the wall. 

Hindus do not go around spray painting Shiva is great like shameless rice bag converts. 

This denigration of other gods is HATE SPEECH and it shows the evil and hateful mindset of the xtians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

MagicMarker said:


>


You suffer from RSS brainwashing. You are a pure bigot and anti-Christian. I know, nothing will change. Let me have some beef fry for my meals now.


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> You suffer from RSS brainwashing. You are a pure bigot and anti-Christian. I know, nothing will change. Let me have some beef fry for my meals now.



xtianity is a bigoted religion claiming 'pagans" go to hell  ......... and you have the audacity to call others bigots  

Truly shameless rice bag converts who will sell their own mother for a bag of rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

MagicMarker said:


> xtianity is a bigoted religion claiming 'pagans" go to hell  ......... and you have the audacity to call others bigots


It is common knowledge that Christianity, Judaism and Islam are monotheistic religions. You CANNOT expect the followers to bow down before Elephant God or other idols to appease Hindus. It is not secularism. Religion by it's meaning is differing ideology. So, how can you expect all religions must toe down to Hindu version of polytheism? It's not going to happen boy. What you need to understand is secularism - tolerate other religions and cultures, people. "Unity in diversity". I know, if you've graudated from RSS sakhas, this won't make sense. You wage a war against Christianity or Islam or Judaism, you will not win. It's futile. If I'm a karsevak, I will burn the chaddis and the terrorists who brainwashed me to hate people on the basis of religion. To come to the main point - Christianity or Islam cannot be erased just because it offends Virat Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> It is common knowledge that Christianity, Judaism and Islam are monotheistic religions. You CANNOT expect the followers to bow down before Elephant God or other idols to appease Hindus. It is not secularism. Religion by it's meaning is differing ideology. So, how can you expect all religions must toe down to Hindu version of polytheism? It's not going to happen boy. What you need to understand is secularism - tolerate other religions and cultures, people. "Unity in diversity". I know, if you've graudated from RSS sakhas, this won't make sense. You wage a war against Christianity or Islam or Judaism, you will not win. It's futile. If I'm a karsevak, I will burn the chaddis and the terrorists who brainwashed me to hate people on the basis of religion. To come to the main point - Christianity or Islam cannot be erased just because it offends Virat Hindu.



LOL...... white christians know more about Hinduism than second class xtians like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

MagicMarker said:


> LOL...... white christians know more about Hinduism than second class xtians like you.


You can preach to them, if you want. My belief is strong as far as my faith is concerned. More strong than your allegience to Modi and Amit Shah and to RSS.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> You can preach to them, if you want. My belief is strong as far as my faith is concerned. More strong than your allegience to Modi and Amit Shah and to RSS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



You mean your contempt for your ancestors is strong and your admiration for your white mastres is stronger. Which is why I posted the video of your master so that you can imitate them and adopt their new practices like how you adopted their name. 

That is what your kind does best, isn't it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

MagicMarker said:


> You mean your contempt for your ancestors is strong and your admiration for your white mastres is stronger


I have no white masters. My religion is not western Christianity. Also, I am not a Hindu convert neither have any pride in having any Hindu elements in my ancestral history (especially after Hindus like YOUUU showing your true color towards us). Keep hating Christians and Muslims and Jews too.


----------



## DineshS

takeiteasy said:


> For Christians, the writings are true. It is not hate speech. You can write Shiva or Ganapati as the greatest. You do open pooja of public properites. Did anyone object? Targeting minorities just because old expired terrorists like Savarkar or Golwalkar taught your kind in RSS sakhas is not a justification. http://www.stopfundinghate.org/resources/rssprimer.htm



Imagine if Hindus started doing this all over India,
the song would have had a different tune.

The duplicitous worms, nay, should not insult worms, these animals, nay, animals have more honor in their tails.....I am at a loss for words to describe these indescribable creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MagicMarker

takeiteasy said:


> I have no white masters. My religion is not western Christianity. Also, I am not a Hindu convert neither have any pride in having any Hindu elements in my ancestral history (especially after Hindus like YOUUU showing your true color towards us). Keep hating Christians and Muslims and Jews too.



LOL... your pope comes from the west and your bishops are appointed by the west. 

Your white masters even decided your local masters while you eagerly adopt their name and culture and pretend you are white. This is the story of every rice bag convert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThinkLogically

takeiteasy said:


> I have no white masters. My religion is not western Christianity. Also, I am not a Hindu convert neither have any pride in having any Hindu elements in my ancestral history (especially after Hindus like YOUUU showing your true color towards us). Keep hating Christians and Muslims and Jews too.


*Hinduism is the only natural religion in this world*. Your religion is a propagandic religion which depends on propaganda and brain washing. Come out of that artificial propaganda to the religion of nature.


----------



## takeiteasy

ThinkLogically said:


> *Hinduism is the only natural religion in this world*. Your religion is a propagandic religion which depends on propaganda and brain washing. Come out of that artificial propaganda to the religion of nature.


Why don't you leave worshipping 33000 carore gods and worship the only true God YAHWEH/Trinity? I feel paganism or Hinduism is not my cup of tea and I'm not at all interested in your culture or religion but did not hate it unlike your kind who after getting brainwashed from Sakhas imagine that you can do ghar wapsi of whole world to Hinduism (or is it Hindutva?)


----------



## 911

takeiteasy said:


> I have no white masters. My religion is not western Christianity. Also, I am not a Hindu convert neither have any pride in having any Hindu elements in my ancestral history (especially after Hindus like YOUUU showing your true color towards us). Keep hating Christians and Muslims and Jews too.


For real Christians you are a fake convert they use for benefits of their own people. You can cry to Jesus as must as you like. It won't change this reality. You are a second class, fake Christian. The lowest of the Christian caste system.


911 said:


> Caste System in Christianity:-
> 
> Original/True/Pure Christians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Class/Fake/Impure Syrian Christians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd Class Christians /Untouchable Christians @takeiteasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @takeiteasy Stop being discriminated by pure Christians.
> 
> Fact: All pope were/are only pure Christians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DineshS

takeiteasy said:


> It is common knowledge that Christianity, Judaism and Islam are monotheistic religions. You CANNOT expect the followers to bow down before Elephant God or other idols to appease Hindus.



That's not what you are doing when you say ONLY OUR GOD IS TRUE & REST EVERY RELIGIONS GOD IS FALSE...especially in a secular democracy.

Just wonder what these same people would say if Hindus start doing the same and distribute pamphlets to Christians and muslims stating their gods are false.

I can already see the headlines and Hyperventilating seculars going bonkers.


----------



## ThinkLogically

takeiteasy said:


> Why don't you leave worshipping 33000 carore gods and worship the only true God YAHWEH/Trinity? I feel paganism or Hinduism is not my cup of tea and I'm not at all interested in your culture or religion but did not hate it unlike your kind who after getting brainwashed from Sakhas imagine that you can do ghar wapsi of whole world to Hinduism (or is it Hindutva?)


We worship nature that has million shades unlike you guys who worship absoluteness. Absoluteness is the biggest lie, it is living only because of proganda. Comeback to Mother Nature.


----------



## DineshS

ThinkLogically said:


> We worship nature that has million shades unlike you guys who worship absoluteness. Absoluteness is the biggest lie, it is living only because of proganda. Comeback to Mother Nature.



What is this nonsense of worshiping mother nature?
Mother nature throat must be slit and then eaten. 

Only true god is the one that is certified by the Vatican pedophiles. Rest all are pagans, hence less than animals & must be converted or culled.


----------



## takeiteasy

ThinkLogically said:


> We worship nature that has million shades unlike you guys who worship absoluteness. Absoluteness is the biggest lie, it is living only because of proganda. Comeback to Mother Nature.


Leave your polytheistic paganic worship. I'm strong in my faith in one God - YAHWEH or Trinity. You can have your own. I have no interest in Hinduism because, we live in a majority Hindu country. As if we don't know how it has affected it's followers. In my mind, Atheism or faiths like Catholicism seems saner compared to subcontinent religions (Islam, Hinduism). Gurantee that superstitious pagans are no where superior to us. We are far better, no castes nor primitive unlike the other 2 religions. Try to leave Hinduism to Atheism. You cannot co-exist saying Hinduism accommodates atheism quoting savarkar. Leaving Hinduism, not possible? OK. But, leave RSS'ism, it is the mirror image of radical Islam mixed with liberal amount of fascism and nazism.


----------



## DineshS

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## padamchen

takeiteasy said:


> RSS'ism, it is the mirror image of radical Islam mixed with liberal amount of fascism and nazism.



Cent per cent.

Satya vachan.

Cheers, Doc



takeiteasy said:


> especially after Hindus like YOUUU showing your true color towards us). Keep hating Christians and Muslims and Jews too.



You can add dalits, sikhs and Parsis to the mix as well. And let them raise a peep, and soon buddhists and jains will discover exactly how "dharmic" they are really seen to be .

Cheers, Doc


----------



## DineshS

So, what is your opinion of the Vatican pedos running around raping everything that moves?

Hey, an interesting fact, Hitler never heard of Swastika.
The symbol he created, he called it kaukemkraz, translated Hooked Cross.

He was hand in glove with the Vatican Christians all through the genocide of Jews.


----------



## padamchen

DineshS said:


> I am at a loss for words



Don't beat yourself up on that.

A compromised education tends to do that.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## DineshS

padamchen said:


> You can add dalits, sikhs and Parsis to the mix as well. And let them raise a peep, and soon buddhists and jains will discover exactly how "dharmic" they are really seen to be .



So true mate.

Dalits, Sikhs, Parsis, Buddhists & jains are thriving in 50 odd Islamic nations.

Look at how awsomely Buddhists and your religion parsis are thriving.

Oh oh, before we forget, let's not forget the Yezdis and the beautiful treatment they were meted out by all the Islamic countries.

Shameless are ones, who backstab those that invited you into the home, protected you and fed you.



padamchen said:


> Don't beat yourself up on that.
> 
> A compromised education tends to do that.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



My condolences about your compromised education.
A simple advise - Never breed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

DineshS said:


> So true mate.
> 
> Dalits, Sikhs, Parsis, Buddhists & jains are thriving in 50 odd Islamic nations.
> 
> Look at how awsomely Buddhists and your religion parsis are thriving.
> 
> Oh oh, before we forget, let's not forget the Yezdis and the beautiful treatment they were meted out by all the Islamic countries.
> 
> Shameless are ones, who backstab those that invited you into the home, protected you and fed you.
> 
> My condolences about your compromised education.
> A simple advise - Never breed.



LOL so the expat sanghi's plaintive defence is that he is better (marginally) than Muslims.

I'd like to end the discourse on that note.

Never breed.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## DineshS

padamchen said:


> LOL so the expat sanghi's plaintive defence is that he is better (marginally) than Muslims.
> 
> I'd like to end the discourse on that note.
> 
> Never breed.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Marginally better?
Care to compare stats of minority population projection under Sanghi India to any of the 50+ Islamic nations?

Just wanting to confirm, is your premise that all islamic nations = ISIS? 

Regarding ending the discourse - NO CHANCE.
I love poking the pigs.


----------



## padamchen

DineshS said:


> Marginally better?
> Care to compare stats of minority population projection under Sanghi India to any of the 50+ Islamic nations?
> 
> Just wanting to confirm, is your premise that all islamic nations = ISIS?
> 
> Regarding ending the discourse - NO CHANCE.
> I love poking the pigs.



LOlz

You are hugely disadvantaged, physically and intellectually, to be poking anything other than your soft pillow.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## DineshS

padamchen said:


> LOlz
> 
> You are hugely disadvantaged, physically and intellectually, to be poking anything other than your soft pillow.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



that e-peen of yours, if only it matched the reality LOLz.
You are just making it too easy mate.

I would suggest getting back to debate instead of your continuous grooming of your tiny...

Anyhow, is it your assertion that Islamic nation = ISIS?


----------



## padamchen

DineshS said:


> that e-peen of yours, if only it matched the reality LOLz.
> You are just making it too easy mate.
> 
> I would suggest getting back to debate instead of your continuous grooming of your tiny...
> 
> Anyhow, is it your assertion that Islamic nation = ISIS?



A debate is between equals.

Do not labor under the delusion that you are.

In any way.

Please don't bore me now. It's the weekend. And you're immensely tiresome.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## DineshS

padamchen said:


> A debate is between equals.
> 
> Do not labor under the delusion that you are.
> 
> In any way.
> 
> Please don't bore me now. It's the weekend. And you're immensely tiresome.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Of course I don't harbor the delusion that you are my equal.
Still, I don't mind giving retards a chance to debate me.

I can understand why you are pretending to get bored. 
That's a very common excuse made by retards when they are trying to escape a debate.


----------



## DineshS

Do you know who they are?
Ever seen any Congress freedom fighter chained like these brave fighters?

Ever wondered why?


----------



## DineshS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027100686624776192
The great Coupta Kaun jaat ho Logic. 

in unrelated news...


----------



## Soumitra

Kyaa Aam aadmi hai

2 ghante main 80000 ki daaru pi jaata hai wo bhi taxpayer ke paise se


----------



## DineshS

Soumitra said:


> Kyaa Aam aadmi hai
> 
> 2 ghante main 80000 ki daaru pi jaata hai wo bhi taxpayer ke paise se
> 
> View attachment 491260



80000 on drinks in 2 hours.
WTF did this clown drink? Gold?


----------



## DineshS

Does anyone know who these 3 people with Modi ji are? 
The only history we are taught is one where only gandhi & nehru are the freedom fighters.
Rest lakhs who fought and died for our freedom are either forgotten or left as foot notes in our history. Worst is the liberals intentionally maligning dozens of our great freedom fighters because it destroys their narrative.

Time to correct past mistakes and correct our history.


----------



## takeiteasy

British spies - that was RSS.


----------



## DineshS

takeiteasy said:


> British spies - that was RSS.



yet, it was RSS people put in Kalapani where as the "freedom fighters" were put in 5 star jails with severe punishment of mandatory badminton and frolicking with white woman.


----------



## DineshS




----------



## Soumitra

DineshS said:


> 80000 on drinks in 2 hours.
> WTF did this clown drink? Gold?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028111479113957381

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Latest from Pappu - BHEL makes mobiles but Modiji does not buy them. This is a cellphone scam


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027941014693130241


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

Roybot said:


>



Ease of doing business is gonna improve further considering the fact the the current raking is taken before GST implementation


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Statistics & Programme Implementation
30-August, 2018 13:38 IST
*Annual Review of MPLADS Program *

Maximum Percentage Utilization of funds by Lakshadweep, A& N Islands, Kerala, Maharashtra and Tamilnadu Union Minister DV Sadananda Gowda calls upon states to take steps to ensure effective utilization of funds, reduce the pendency and settle the accounts. 

The 21st All India Review Meeting on Members of Parliament Local Area Development Scheme (MPLADS) was held under the Chairmanship of Union Minister of Statistics &Program Implementation Sh. D. V. Sadananda Gowdain the national capital today. Nodal Secretaries from States/UTs overseeing the implementation of MPLADS scheme took part in the deliberations. The focus was on issues related to the implementation of MPLADS with the States/UTs so that the Ministry can take steps to address these for further improvements in its implementation.

*Major Issues:*

Major Agenda Items, discussed during the meeting, include - Status of pending installments, progress on utilization of MPLADS Fund, Status of works recommended and progress of sanctioned works in Natural Calamities area, VIP reference/Grievances, Review Meetings of MPLADS at State level, Closure of accounts, Recent modification in guidelines etc.

It was pointed out that the major problems being faced in the implementation of the Scheme at the District levelincludenon submission of requisite documents in time to the Ministry such as Audit Certificate, Utilization Certificate, Provisional Utilization Certificate, Monthly Progress Report, Bank Statement and Online Monthly Progress Report. 

*Performance:*

Haryana, Chhattisgarh, Mizoram, Punjab, Sikkim, Tamil Nadu, Telangana, West Bengal, Gujarat, Odisha are best performing States/UTs in terms of uploading the information (Monthly Progress Report and Work-wise details) on the MPLADS web Portal.

UTs like Lakshadweep, A& N Islands and States of Kerala, Maharashtra and Tamilnadu are amongst the higher side of the performance having maximum percentage utilization of funds over release.

*Works under MPLADS:*

Since April, 2014 out of 4,67,144 works recommended by the MPs (Both Lok Sabha and Rajya Sabha), 4,11,612 works have been sanctioned and 3,84,260 works have been completed upto 31st July, 2018. Since inception, till 31.07.2018, Rs 47,922.75 Crores have been released under the Scheme and works of Rs 49,065.58. Crores have been sanctioned by the District Authorities. Of the total release since inception, Rs 45604.94 Crore have been utilized. This is more than ninety-five percent of the release.

Addressing the participants at the inaugural session, the Minister of Statistics and Programme Implementation, Sh. D. V. Sadananda Gowda, mentioned that the MPLADS scheme was introduced in the year 1993 and it has completed 25 years- a Silver Jubilee Year. He congratulated all the stakeholders on this occasion. He called upon the District Authorities to sanction the recommended eligible works and make full efforts to speed up the utilization. He expressed concern over delay in responding to the references received from the MPs/VIPs and even common persons and requested the State Government officials to respond to all the complaints in a time bound manner. He urged the MPs to contribute towards rehabilitation works in Kerala in wake of recent floods there causing widespread destruction to the lives and property. The Minister hoped the deliberations and discussions during the technical sessions would go a long way to further improve implementation of the Scheme. 

The Secretary MOSPI, KV Eapenhighlighted the role and responsibility of different stakeholders of the Scheme. He emphasized the need of timely utilization of previous releases and furnishing the required documents for further releases. He expressed hope that the deliberations would help resolve all the related issues and would chalk out a future course of action for effective and much better utilization of the funds provided under the MPLADS Scheme.

*Initiatives under MPLADS:*

Some of the new initiatives undertaken recently by this Ministry include issue of a Monthly Bulletin to keep the MPs informed about the Status of his funds as also that of works recommended by him, uploading the beta version of the revamped integrated MPLADS Portal, providing an informative Dashboard at www.mplads.gov.in for use of MPs and citizens, initiation of geo tagging of all the works on the portal which would facilitate the States/ UTs in sharing the best practices /works being done under the Scheme.

Guidelines on MPLAD Scheme mandates all District Authorities and Implementing Agencies to mandatorily carry out expenditure the Scheme, using PFMS Expenditure, Advance and Transfer (EAT) Module with immediate effect. The same instructions have been reiterated by the Ministry of Finance. For this, all Functionaries upto the level of Implementing Agencies are to be trained on EAT module. Ministry of Statistics & Programme Implementation has proposed training through Video Conferencing during 15th September 2018 to 15th October 2018 in batches.

*****


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

For those who say Modi ne 4 saal main kuch nahi kiya


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036280534995849216
Read the whole thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037368215863586816

From Kerala with love.
The Saffron surge is very real.

The Jihadis and Vatican poodles are shitScared & rightly so.


----------



## litman

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-45429664
shame


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037646276253364224

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

Told you the state will go for a hung assembly.. & this was despite Siddhu's incompetent governance..



Darmashkian said:


> Karnataka is not so simple as you think.
> 
> Siddaramaiah is very shrewd & Cunning! He is no RG or Manik Sarkar.
> 
> The state is heading for a hung assembly as of now & BJP morale has been slightly dampened due to the UP bypolls loss



Another prediction,

in Telangana. INC+ will win 65+seats, TRS will come 2nd & BJP will get in single digits..(Seats)


----------



## pothead

DU elections.

ABVP wins president, vice president, Joint secretary
BUT most importantly lost secretary seat.

This is a huuuuuuge loss to mudi.
Mudi wave is over. Mudi should rejine ASAP.






On a serious note Modi has already won 2019 & even 2024.

He has forced Pappu to remember his janeu.
He has forced Mamta Begum to remember there are Hindus in Bengal.

basically he has forced even communists and Dravidian DMK to remember Ram & Krishna.

MODI has already won the battle and war.


----------



## pothead

Darmashkian said:


> in Telangana. INC+ will win 65+seats, TRS will come 2nd & BJP will get in single digits..(Seats)



In Telangana, Congress will be reduced to Single digits.

Your prediction for Karnataka was for Congress getting max seats, more than BJP.
When u got that wrong, you are twisting your own posts to make it out to be something else.

Mark it here. 
Congress will be finished in TG and AP after 2019 elections


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040841274201387009

Yeh le BC, this clown wants to be PM.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040780656656015360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Why Modi in 2019 you ask eh?
Look at this picture & u will get the emphatic answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

When the teacher asks out of sylabus question in Viva


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041857356047495168


----------



## Roybot

Soumitra said:


> When the teacher asks out of sylabus question in Viva
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041857356047495168



This guy is obviously retarded. I feel sorry for the lady who asked the question though, that's the end of her political career.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041946976185667584


----------



## Avaraniya

Roybot said:


> This guy is obviously retarded. I feel sorry for the lady who asked the question though, that's the end of her political career.



This Retard will one day be the PM of India. 

And the only person standing between him and that goal is Modi.


----------



## pothead

Avaraniya said:


> This Retard will one day be the PM of India.
> 
> And the only person standing between him and that goal is Modi.



He is not becoming PM, ever.


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> He is not becoming PM, ever.


Lets not be complacent. We never expected Vajpayee to be defeated in 2004. Lets not repeat that mistake in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Lets not be complacent. We never expected Vajpayee to be defeated in 2004. Lets not repeat that mistake in 2019



Not complacent buddy.
It's more of a determination.

To take Pakistan's nuclear logic, Hum Hindu ghas Khayenge magar Congress kabhee nayee satha me aayega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> Not complacent buddy.
> It's more of a determination.
> 
> To take Pakistan's nuclear logic, Hum Hindu ghas Khayenge magar Congress kabhee nayee satha me aayega.


Unfortunately there are many "Hindus" who will sell their souls and go with the Congress.

Plus I believe we are doing injustice to many Non Hindus who also support the BJP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Unfortunately there are many "Hindus" who will sell their souls and go with the Congress.
> 
> Plus I believe we are doing injustice to many Non Hindus who also support the BJP



True, there are many non Hindus who do support BJP.

as a Hindu though, I can only speak for self.


----------



## Novice09

@Soumitra @pothead

I live in a Muslim majority area... and BJP always get 30%+ votes in MP elections from this area where Hindus are just 25/30 percent... This time even in local municipality election BJP candidate got 45% of votes and won... as one of the frontrunner was a goon, extortionist, murderer, landgrabber...

The problem is that BJP does not understand that they need to deliver on Article 370 and Ram Mandir... I can see several hardcore BJP supporters are sad that even after proper majority and government in UP too... BJP is not making any moves on Ram Temple...

A joint parliamentary session is enough to resolve the issue...


----------



## pothead

Novice09 said:


> @Soumitra @pothead
> 
> I live in a Muslim majority area... and BJP always get 30%+ votes in MP elections from this area where Hindus are just 25/30 percent... This time even in local municipality election BJP candidate got 45% of votes and won... as one of the frontrunner was a goon, extortionist...
> 
> The problem is that BJP does not understand that they need to deliver on Article 370 and Ram Mandir... I can see several hardcore BJP supporters are sad that even after proper majority and government in UP too... BJP is not making any moves on Ram Temple...
> 
> A joint parliamentary session is enough to resolve the issue...



For Article 370 yes, a JP session is enough. In fact a presidential order is enough.
For Ram mandir though, validity needs to happen through courts to show case the world that due process was followed. Optics of a parliament resolution on Ram mandir outside INdian would be bad.


----------



## Roybot

Avaraniya said:


> This Retard will one day be the PM of India.
> 
> And the only person standing between him and that goal is Modi.



Like pothead said, he is never going to become the prime minister. After 2019 elections(Which Congress led UPA will lose), Congress is headed for a major split.


----------



## pothead

Roybot said:


> Like pothead said, he is never going to become the prime minister. After 2019 elections(Which Congress led UPA will lose), Congress is headed for a major split.



Possible!

Even without split, Congress is left standing in Rajasthan, Gujarat, MP, Punjab, UK and Kerala.

They can not come to power without other parties help in Karnataka, Chathisgadh & MH

They are about to be finished in TG, Orissa and NE.

They are completely wiped out in UP, Bihar, WB, AP and TN.

Going ahead Congress will be a major player in about 100 seats ONLY and what's worse for them is in all these states except Punjab, BJP is their main competitor.


----------



## Avaraniya

Roybot said:


> Like pothead said, he is never going to become the prime minister. After 2019 elections(Which Congress led UPA will lose), Congress is headed for a major split.



That is wishful thinking.


----------



## pothead




----------



## Soumitra

PM Modi launches World's Largest Healthcare program


----------



## pothead

On one hand the Dynasty has destroyed India &

On other hand today Modi Ji launched the biggest healthcare in the world to half a billion people.
Add Jan Dhan, toilets, Gas & electricity connections, we have for the first time a PM who has dedicated himself to serving the poor.

Kudos.


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> On one hand the Dynasty has destroyed India &
> 
> On other hand today Modi Ji launched the biggest healthcare in the world to half a billion people.
> Add Jan Dhan, toilets, Gas & electricity connections, we have for the first time a PM who has dedicated himself to serving the poor.
> 
> Kudos.



For Pidis trending Mera PM Chor Hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044606327283113984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## pothead




----------



## pothead

This is not fake guys.
This is an actual tweet by NDTv.

This is the gutter level of Indian media.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044799094890344459


----------



## noksss

pothead said:


> View attachment 501320
> 
> 
> This is not fake guys.
> This is an actual tweet by NDTv.
> 
> This is the gutter level of Indian media.



So according to NDTV the women would be alive now if Aushman bharat is launched next week


----------



## pothead

Love dogs and absolutely love how Congress is providing shelters to these lovely canines.
Well done Congress


----------



## Roybot

Slew of these "politically correct" judgements from the supreme court has suddenly started to make sense.

Now that pseudo seculars and liberals have hailed the awesome Supreme court and its judges, its time for Ayodhya verdict.

Mandir wahin baneynge!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Roybot said:


> Slew of these "politically correct" judgements from the supreme court has suddenly started to make sense.
> 
> Now that pseudo seculars and liberals have hailed the awesome Supreme court and its judges, its time for Ayodhya verdict.
> 
> Mandir wahin baneynge!!



Sabse pehli iint Ram Bhakt rakhne aayenge


----------



## padamchen

@WebMaster @Oscar 

Could you please change the title of this thread to reflect what it really is.

Sanghi Political Corner.

Coz I see just one political point of view with traction here.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> @WebMaster @Oscar
> 
> Could you please change the title of this thread to reflect what it really is.
> 
> Sanghi Political Corner.
> 
> Coz I see just one political point of view with traction here.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


It could be because there are more Sanghis then Aaptards or Pidis

But still Aaptards or Pidis can post here. But don't expect a free pass. If you post an opinion be ready for a counter opiion. 

And yes Modi will win in 2019 so Saghis will continue to rule the roost for 5 more years


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> It could be because there are more Sanghis then Aaptards or Pidis
> 
> But still Aaptards or Pidis can post here. But don't expect a free pass. If you post an opinion be ready for a counter opiion.
> 
> And yes Modi will win in 2019 so Saghis will continue to rule the roost for 5 more years



My issue is my nation's name used to denote a thread that caters to only a single political and communal viewpoint of India.

I have no issue if it's renamed Sanghi Shakha for instance.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> My issue is my nation's name used to denote a thread that caters to only a single political and communal viewpoint of India.
> 
> I have no issue if it's renamed Sanghi Shakha for instance.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Like I said , anyone can post here. there is no restrictions.

If non sanghis don't post here you have to ask them.


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> Like I said , anyone can post here. there is no restrictions.
> 
> If non sanghis don't post here you have to ask them.



Maybe they've given up on dialog.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

padamchen said:


> Maybe they've given up on dialog.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



And nobody misses them. Except you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Shankranthi said:


> And nobody misses them. Except you



I AM one.

And they are everywhere in the real India.

Just under represented online. Like here.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

padamchen said:


> I AM one.
> 
> And they are everywhere in the real India.
> 
> Just under represented online. Like here.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



I think the idea of them existing out there is more appealing than the reality that not many of them exist out there. 

In any case Modi has failed me in many ways, but he still is the best out there for my Nation. There is no choice, so the next best option is to be happy with the choice that is available. 

Alternatively you can continue to live in misery for the next 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Shankranthi said:


> I think the idea of them existing out there is more appealing than the reality that not many of them exist out there.
> 
> In any case Modi has failed me in many ways, but he still is the best out there for my Nation. There is no choice, so the next best option is to be happy with the choice that is available.
> 
> Alternatively you can continue to live in misery for the next 5 years.



I know it.

I just wanted to hear you say it.

Cheers to that honesty.

Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

padamchen said:


> I know it.
> 
> I just wanted to hear you say it.
> 
> Cheers to that honesty.
> 
> Doc



Our History text books still continue to glorify the Mughals. NOTHING has changed. 

And that is just ONE of my many gripes.


----------



## padamchen

Shankranthi said:


> Our History text books still continue to glorify the Mughals. NOTHING has changed.
> 
> And that is just ONE of my many gripes.



So when I said the Gujju took the Hindus for a ride I wasn't talking Azerbaijani.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Shankranthi

padamchen said:


> So when I said the Gujju took the Hindus for a ride I wasn't talking Azerbaijani.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



That is just silly and stupid. 

We all knew he was a politician and not a Yogi.


----------



## padamchen

Shankranthi said:


> That is just silly and stupid.
> 
> We all knew he was a politician and not a Yogi.



Please.

He was/is your shining knight with brahmastra and gaushala.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Shankranthi

padamchen said:


> Please.
> 
> He was/is your shining knight with brahmastra and gaushala.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



And he is still the only shining knight on the horizon. 

Where is the confusion ? 

The other Knight is Yogi Adityanath and he was appointed by Modi which redeemed few of his other sins in my eyes.


----------



## padamchen

Shankranthi said:


> And he is still the only shining knight on the horizon.
> 
> Where is the confusion ?
> 
> The other Knight is Yogi Adityanath and he was appointed by Modi which redeemed few of his other sins in my eyes.



Basically you want to live in a Hindu Pakistan.

Powerful Hindus. Marginalized minorities.

Soon the fight will start for which type of Hindus and Hinduism.

I will (if I haven't been lynnched yet) come back and say I told you so.

You're mallu. I see dark days for your people.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Shankranthi

padamchen said:


> Basically you want to live in a Hindu Pakistan.
> 
> Powerful Hindus. Marginalized minorities.
> 
> Soon the fight will start for which type of Hindus and Hinduism.
> 
> I will (if I haven't been lynnched yet) come back and say I told you so.
> 
> You're mallu. I see dark days for your people.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



I will accept dark days for my people and for myself if it mean Dharma will succeed in India. 

That is the difference between you and me.


----------



## padamchen

Shankranthi said:


> I will accept dark days for my people and for myself if it mean Dharma will succeed in India.
> 
> That is the difference between you and me.



I'm a mleccha so pardon the ignorance.

Is this (India last 4+ years) Dharma?

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Shankranthi

padamchen said:


> I'm a mleccha so pardon the ignorance.
> 
> Is this (India last 4+ years) Dharma?
> 
> Cheers, Doc



You are what you choose to be. 

India is a step closer to Dharma in the last 4 years than the years before it.


----------



## padamchen

Shankranthi said:


> You are what you choose to be.
> 
> India is a step closer to Dharma in the last 4 years than the years before it.



Oh boy ....

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Shankranthi

padamchen said:


> Oh boy ....
> 
> Cheers, Doc



lol..... did you really think it would be that easy ?


----------



## padamchen

Shankranthi said:


> lol..... did you really think it would be that easy ?



It doesn't make a difference to us.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

padamchen said:


> I AM one.
> 
> And they are everywhere in the real India.
> 
> Just under represented online. Like here.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Lmao, you are a massive sanghi, stop lying.


----------



## Shankranthi

padamchen said:


> It doesn't make a difference to us.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Just for the pleasure of Rubbing it in  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045319241778573312


----------



## padamchen

Shankranthi said:


> Just for the pleasure of Rubbing it in
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045319241778573312



I cant read tweets.



Roybot said:


> Lmao, you are a massive sanghi, stop lying.



Turns out I was lying to myself.

I never was.

I'm an Indian who gets rubbed by any chutyapa. Agnostically.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045702695057788928

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Barbaad gulistaan karne ko, bas ek hi ullu kaafi thaa
Har shaakh pe ullu baitha ho, to anzaame gulistan kyaa hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Ladies, gentlemen and pretend Dravidians.....Meet your JanaeuDhari Hindu 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048531203744325633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048825639766319105

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048883773813612544Pappu's rally. Use headphones to watch video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gadkari

Here is Pappu speak on pakistan (by not talking about pakistan)  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050760300431962112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Chattisgarh congress ad shows wrong map of India
Makes P0K part of Pakistan


----------



## Gadkari

Do you know who is 'Rahul Gandhi' hugging in this picture ?...Gummadi Vittal Rao(Maoist), founder Jana Natya Mandali, cultural wing of CPIML-Peoples War movement. Worked as Arms squad member. His wife and son joined Congress in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Pappu is getting so much love. @pothead we must be worried


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Pappu is getting so much love. @pothead we must be worried
> 
> View attachment 505912



Pappu was offering 2000 for a lip to lip but Indians didn't want to risk kissing this Italian LadyBoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

Rahul ghandi looks European


----------



## Soumitra

Dinky said:


> Rahul ghandi looks European


His mother is italian


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> His mother is italian



father - unknown.


----------



## pothead

This is probably the most important thing to have happened in South Indian politics in the last 5 years.

Swamy Ji has tremendous following in South India. Watch out for BJP resurgence in AP, TG and Karnataka.
This is an absolute game changer for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Navjot Sidhu organises an illegal dusshera celebration. During ravan dahan there is a stampede and around 50 people are tragically killed by an incoming train.

In all this tragedy Shekhar Gupta does not let go of his anti modi agenda


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053305047835013120


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Navjot Sidhu organises an illegal dusshera celebration. During ravan dahan there is a stampede and around 50 people are tragically killed by an incoming train.
> 
> In all this tragedy Shekhar Gupta does not let go of his anti modi agenda
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053305047835013120
> View attachment 506101



Don't know who makes me vomit more, the Congees or their stooges.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053273363345375233

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

The RSS-BJP culture:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156823714994507


----------



## pothead

takeiteasy said:


> The RSS-BJP culture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156823714994507



Only a disgusting moron would even begin to think BJP and RSS or us Hindus would remotely support what happend in that video.

BUT, 

let's not forget the rousing welcome the rapist padre got
OR
the support for Talib Hussain who has raped multiple women.
Which culture is that? Can I ask?


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053597575922601985

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053618538915590144
Damn Sanghis...


----------



## IndoCarib

takeiteasy said:


> The RSS-BJP culture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156823714994507



What is your thoughts on rapist Mulakkal getting a hero's reception in Jalandhar?

*Indira Jaising Says Won't Defend Kathua Rape Activist After #MeToo Charge*

*The woman alleged that the (unnamed) activist took her to a one-room flat in Batla House area where despite her protests he subjected her to brutality that left her with both mental and physical scars*

Talib Hussain led protests for justice in the gang-rape and murder of the eight-year-old girl in Kathua.

NEW DELHI: 
Senior advocate Indira Jaising, who was representing Talib Hussain -- the activist who led the protests for justice in the gang-rape and murder of the eight-year-old girl in Jammu's Kathua -- has decided to withdraw from his case after rape accusations surfaced against him in the growing #MeToo movement.
*
Ms Jaising, who was representing Talib Hussain pro bono after his family alleged he was tortured in police custody for "championing the cause of the nomad community" during Kathua protests, said, "I don't intend to continue to appear on behalf of Talib Hussain anymore. In my opinion the allegations made in the Firstpost article are sufficient cause for me to take the decision to withdraw from this case
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053624116098535425

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...gainst-p-chidambaram/articleshow/66361864.cms

PC finally charge sheeted.
All it took was sacking of corrupt Alok Verma who was protecting PC and co. 

This is the end game folks.
All the pieces are in motion. 
Congress took out a pawn in MJ Akbar last week & BJP hit back and took out oppositions rook in CBI director.

The hammer has fallen. 
From now on it's all about the nerves and not making many mistakes.

1. PC corruption
2. Mother and Son NH case
3. Murder charges on Shashi.
4. Ahmed Patel 

And few more surprises waiting for Congress in coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055694571865174017


----------



## Soumitra

Tonti Man has a new allegation in the Rafale Deal

How will Modi Respond?






It takes a special talent to out pappu the pappu himself


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Tonti Man has a new allegation in the Rafale Deal
> 
> How will Modi Respond?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a special talent to out pappu the pappu himself



Oh dear baby Jeesus, did this moron really go to school?
May be Pappu has rubbed off on him? Naa, this kind of dumbness can not be achieved by just rubbing off. Must have been intense exchange of bodily fluids.

Damn, can we Christine this guy as Pappu Jr?


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057193905286828032
LMAO - Hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

In 1981, Govt of Madhya Pradesh under then Congress (I) CM Late Arjun Singh ji allotted 1.14 Acre of Prime Land in the heart of Bhopal to Rahul Gandhi owned AJL for mere ₹ 40,000/- with a condition that place will be used to publish newspapers. Rahul sold it to Mall Developers


----------



## pothead

GDP 8.4% 4.2%
Inflation 4.5% 10%
EoDB Rank 77 142
Roads (in Km) 20000 1918
Toilet Coverage 95%  39%
Bank Coverage 99% 61%

Do you even need to guess which section is under Modi Ji? 

The so called economist was the biggest scamster of India.
Manmohan should tear his degree and learn economics from Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> GDP 8.4% 4.2%
> Inflation 4.5% 10%
> EoDB Rank 77 142
> Roads (in Km) 20000 1918
> Toilet Coverage 95% 39%
> Bank Coverage 99% 61%
> 
> Do you even need to guess which section is under Modi Ji?
> 
> The so called economist was the biggest scamster of India.
> Manmohan should tear his degree and learn economics from Modi.


Hey he is an Oxford economist. How can you compare him with a chaiwallah with a degree in Entire Political Science? You should be ashamed of yourself.

As a penance, you should resign from your job, become an activist and vote for the great-grandson of the greatest person to ever walk on this earth.

BTW one question - since you are based in Germany are you planning to come to India in May?


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Hey he is an Oxford economist. How can you compare him with a chaiwallah with a degree in Entire Political Science? You should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> As a penance, you should resign from your job, become an activist and vote for the great-grandson of the greatest person to ever walk on this earth.
> 
> BTW one question - since you are based in Germany are you planning to come to India in May?



I will be voting,
in fact whole family will be voting.

Whether that's by coming to India or voting from here is still to be decided.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059119590007951360

DMK stealing Hindu idols.

Stalin should be hit with chappals when asked for votes.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059288632299786240
The wife killer caught with knife in his hands, AGAIN.

When it comes to temple, this moron says , why not a school/hospital and build temple in your heart
BUT if it's a church or mosque, he is all praises.

What a douchebag.

Hey @Jackdaws is Shashi Tharoor a Hindu?
How about his murdered wife Sunanda? Is she a Hindu?

I bet Sunanda is a Sanghi who deserved being murdered by pious Hindus Shashi, am I right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059288632299786240
> The wife killer caught with knife in his hands, AGAIN.
> 
> When it comes to temple, this moron says , why not a school/hospital and build temple in your heart
> BUT if it's a church or mosque, he is all praises.
> 
> What a douchebag.
> 
> Hey @Jackdaws is Shashi Tharoor a Hindu?
> How about his murdered wife Sunanda? Is she a Hindu?
> 
> I bet Sunanda is a Sanghi who deserved being murdered by pious Hindus Shashi, am I right?


You betting on murdering Hindus? You are a true bhakt and a Sanghi. No wonder you been posing as a Hindu on these forums.


----------



## pothead

Jackdaws said:


> You betting on murdering Hindus? You are a true bhakt and a Sanghi. No wonder you been posing as a Hindu on these forums.



Answer the question nazi boy.
Who is a Hindu Shashi or Sunanda?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

pothead said:


> Answer the question nazi boy.
> Who is a Hindu Shashi or Sunanda?


Hahahahahhaha. Bhakt wants an answer. Keep wanting. I don't answer bhakts - you only exist to entertain me.


----------



## pothead

Jackdaws said:


> Hahahahahhaha. Bhakt wants an answer. Keep wanting. I don't answer bhakts - you only exist to entertain me.



And I will keep exposing Jihadi Nazis.

In this day and age you Jihadi Nazis only exist as a showcase of the perverseness of humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

pothead said:


> And I will keep exposing Jihadi Nazis.
> 
> In this day and age you Jihadi Nazis only exist as a showcase of the perverseness of humanity.


Bhakts are neither Hindus nor humans. Just keep swigging the gau mutra and entertaining me bhakt. Jump. Good boy.


----------



## pothead

Jackdaws said:


> Bhakts are neither Hindus nor humans. Just keep swigging the gau mutra and entertaining me bhakt. Jump. Good boy.



Exactly Jihadi Nazi.

now you are showing true colours.
Hindus ARE NOT EVEN HUMAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

pothead said:


> Exactly Jihadi Nazi.
> 
> now you are showing true colours.
> Hindus ARE NOT EVEN HUMAN.


Looks like the poor bhakt can't even understand English. Not a surprise. Hahahahahaha - come on bhakt. jump.


----------



## pothead

Jackdaws said:


> Looks like the poor bhakt can't even understand English. Not a surprise. Hahahahahaha - come on bhakt. jump.



As expected the Jihadi Nazi has less IQ than Osama.

Can't decide if Pope is a hindu or Shashi or Sunanda.
Come on Nazi, try harder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

pothead said:


> As expected the Jihadi Nazi has less IQ than Osama.
> 
> Can't decide if Pope is a hindu or Shashi or Sunanda.
> Come on Nazi, try harder


Atta boy bhakt. Are you frothing from your mouth from the anger or the overdose of gau mutra. Hahahhahahahahhaahhaha


----------



## IndoCarib

Jackdaws said:


> You betting on murdering Hindus? You are a true bhakt and a Sanghi. No wonder you been posing as a Hindu on these forums.



Why not ask Christians 'build church in your hearts' ?


----------



## pothead

Jackdaws said:


> Atta boy bhakt. Are you frothing from your mouth from the anger or the overdose of gau mutra. Hahahhahahahahhaahhaha



Between the two of us, it's clear to everyone who is frothing. 
In fact I bet it's not just just your mouth hole that frothing on getting caught being a Nazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

pothead said:


> Between the two of us, it's clear to everyone who is frothing.
> In fact I bet it's not just just your mouth hole that frothing on getting caught being a Nazi.


Hahahhahaa. Sure it is bhakt. Sure it is. Now back to your gau mutra.


----------



## Soumitra

Activists and NGO graph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Jackdaws said:


> Hahahhahaa. Sure it is bhakt. Sure it is. Now back to your gau mutra.



The Jihadi Nazi's limited vocabulary is full on display mode.
They are stuck between you are NOT a Human & Gau muthra.

What a bunch of inbred retards.


----------



## Jackdaws

pothead said:


> The Jihadi Nazi's limited vocabulary is full on display mode.
> They are stuck between you are NOT a Human & Gau muthra.
> 
> What a bunch of inbred retards.


Bhakt is back after probably going around harassing Hindu women during Diwali - what a shame.


----------



## pothead

Jackdaws said:


> Bhakt is back after probably going around harassing Hindu women during Diwali - what a shame.



Same message in 4 threads now!

The dumbness of inbred Nazi is full on display mode. 

Just limit yourself to drinking to your padre's muthra dear nazi.
Putting the stinking source in your mouth is not good for your health. Hmm, it might be too late for you though. You are a gone case anyway,

I will call you retarded Jihadi Nazi from now on


----------



## Jackdaws

pothead said:


> Same message in 4 threads now!
> 
> The dumbness of inbred Nazi is full on display mode.
> 
> Just limit yourself to drinking to your padre's muthra dear nazi.
> Putting the stinking source in your mouth is not good for your health. Hmm, it might be too late for you though. You are a gone case anyway,
> 
> I will call you retarded Jihadi Nazi from now on


As far as you off the streets and amuse me bhakt - it is all good. Now jump and entertain me some more. Make all your fathers and your mom proud - good bhakt. Hahahha


----------



## pothead

Jackdaws said:


> As far as you off the streets and amuse me bhakt - it is all good. Now jump and entertain me some more. Make all your fathers and your mom proud - good bhakt. Hahahha



Ahh, the Nazi has confessed his multiple daddy dilemma.
Don't worry Nazi boy, it's common trait amongst your kind.

the sow never know the daddy od the piglets.

Don't feel bad, being inbred and all, you are not doing that bad.

Apart from the frothing and ugliness, U might just be some one only a sow would love.


----------



## Jackdaws

pothead said:


> Ahh, the Nazi has confessed his multiple daddy dilemma.
> Don't worry Nazi boy, it's common trait amongst your kind.
> 
> the sow never know the daddy od the piglets.
> 
> Don't feel bad, being inbred and all, you are not doing that bad.
> 
> Apart from the frothing and ugliness, U might just be some one only a sow would love.


Make all your daddies proud bhakt. Hahahaha. I doubt the bar is very high. Lol.


----------



## pothead

Jackdaws said:


> Make all your daddies proud bhakt. Hahahaha. I doubt the bar is very high. Lol.



Now do the below with all your daddies. 
Might soothe some Nazi BungHole.

Side effects may include more Naziness and extreme stupidity - but you are safe as you are already there


----------



## Soumitra

@Jackdaws and @pothead please take your fight out of the threads.


----------



## Jackdaws

Soumitra said:


> @Jackdaws and @pothead please take your fight out of the threads.



It's not a fight. He is just entertaining me. It's a family business for him.


----------



## pothead

Jackdaws said:


> It's not a fight. He is just entertaining me. It's a family business for him.



Then why are you frothing from all your holes? 
We know your kinds business Nazi Raand


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060921215404007431
Yup, the Vatican joker really said that number.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061168664597147653


----------



## BHarwana

BJP election rigging very bad and very sad 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061657414179655680


----------



## Soumitra

BHarwana said:


> BJP election rigging very bad and very sad
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061657414179655680


1 Why do you care?
2 A Congress spokesperson saying this - Big Surprise. They are going to be defeated in the next election so they are looking for excuses


----------



## BHarwana

Soumitra said:


> 1 Why do you care?
> 2 A Congress spokesperson saying this - Big Surprise. They are going to be defeated in the next election so they are looking for excuses



Being a democratic nation it is our duty to keep an eye on our neighbouring democracy and make sure Indians can exercise their right to vote freely. There were Indian observers in Pakistani elections as well. 
You declaring BJP a winner before elections means the statement from that person has truth in it. How can you declare congress will lose before election?

Although I wish congress to lose because BJP hate politics is dividing India more than any thing but still right to exercise democracy should be not rigged like BJP is trying to do.


----------



## Soumitra

BHarwana said:


> Being a democratic nation it is our duty to keep an eye on our neighbouring democracy and make sure Indians can exercise their right to vote freely. There were Indian observers in Pakistani elections as well.
> You declaring BJP a winner before elections means the statement from that person has truth in it. How can you declare congress will lose before election?
> 
> Although I wish congress to lose because BJP hate politics is dividing India more than any thing but still right to exercise democracy should be not rigged like BJP is trying to do.


Oh Please you can keep on dreamin of bein a democracy when your PM cant even take a piss without a nod from Rawalpindi. BTW what you think or not about our elections does not concern us one bit.

Secondly I have not declared a winner. I am going by the trends being shown in the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Soumitra said:


> Oh Please you can keep on dreamin of bein a democracy when your PM cant even take a piss without a nod from Rawalpindi. BTW what you think or not about our elections does not concern us one bit.
> 
> Secondly I have not declared a winner. I am going by the trends being shown in the media.



Our PM lol. It is Indian PM who is bound by army and it is Indian politicians which are moulded by Indian Army. Just look at Sidhus visit to Pakistan and how Indian Army came hard on him. Indian Army chief gives political statement every day and Indian RAW heavily influence indian election. This is not a secrete. The recent RAFALE jet scam is the biggest example of it. How Indian Army is involved in corruption along Indian politicians and election rigging to undermine democracy.


----------



## Shankranthi

Corruption Accused Chidambaram with the Chief Justice of India  

India poised to win the fight against corruption.


----------



## pothead

an example of what Modi Ji has done,
This is just one town in India, there are thousands of similar stories across India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

pothead said:


> an example of what Modi Ji has done,
> This is just one town in India, there are thousands of similar stories across India.



Welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063847133512589312
WTF just happened to SadJi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> an example of what Modi Ji has done,
> This is just one town in India, there are thousands of similar stories across India.


But where is Vikas? Where is Achhe Din? Where is 15 Lakhs in my bank account?

I am going to vote for Pappu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> But where is Vikas? Where is Achhe Din? Where is 15 Lakhs in my bank account?
> 
> I am going to vote for Pappu



Yesterday I was debating another Hindu hater on economy.

I pointed that India went from 3.2 crore tax payers in 2014 to more than 6 crore in 2018.

This guy would agree to the numbers *but* WILL NOT tell why and how the tax payers went up.
It is hilarious watching these bigots masquerading in various forms - this guy's disguise was pro development.

Need to expose these vermin one disguise at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> Yesterday I was debating another Hindu hater on economy.
> 
> I pointed that India went from 3.2 crore tax payers in 2014 to more than 6 crore in 2018.
> 
> This guy would agree to the numbers *but* WILL NOT tell why and how the tax payers went up.
> It is hilarious watching these bigots masquerading in various forms - this guy's disguise was pro development.
> 
> Need to expose these vermin one disguise at a time.


Worse than that. One person actually told me that people are not able to hide their income and are forced to pay their taxes so a lot of people will not vote for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Worse than that. One person actually told me that people are not able to hide their income and are forced to pay their taxes so a lot of people will not vote for BJP.



Problem is that it could be true.
These people have lost significant amount of money during Demo & many are unable to hide their income post Demo and GST.

It's a like a double whammy for corrupt.

I can understand the corrupt people being angry but the others who pretend to be secular, development oriented who crib. When they loose on statistics, they fall back on Ad Hominem attacks.
That's when you know they have lost it completely.

Take the case of recent outing of BBC being blatantly Hindu Phobic.
The usual suspects instead of debating the data and points made, resorted to personal attacks. An instant give away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

More failures guys  :

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ent-in-pvt-hospitals/articleshow/66674303.cms

*68% of Ayushman beneficiaries get treatment in pvt hospitals*


----------



## pothead

Nilgiri said:


> More failures guys  :
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ent-in-pvt-hospitals/articleshow/66674303.cms
> 
> *68% of Ayushman beneficiaries get treatment in pvt hospitals*



This is probably one of the biggest not just in India's history but in the history of the world.

Just the sheer number of people covered is mid boggling.

And the MSM as expected does not even pretend when it pretends this did not happen.

Gas connections + Rural electrification + Jan Dhan accounts + Swatch Bharat + Ayushman + Rural infra
all geared towards the poor people. these programs have literally uplifted millions out of poverty, gave them confidence and security.

Can you imagine 50% of families not having a bank account in a nation?
What's more, when govt was giving them accounts, the "secular liberals" were for strange reason did not like it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

A little late but Happy Diwali from the Indian Army


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060194446669623297

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Pappu invents a new word.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063350240391049216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

pothead said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063847133512589312
> WTF just happened to SadJi?


Hahahaha


----------



## Roybot

Soumitra said:


> A little late but Happy Diwali from the Indian Army
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060194446669623297



Epic!


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> Pappu invents a new word.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063350240391049216


----------



## Roybot

Modi is back campaigning and he is ripping congress apart. CG, MP, Raj, Modi will win all three for the BJP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064126315614400512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Modi and Shah should go full frontal on Rahul and Sonia. Make it personal if needed. Rip them apart.


----------



## Roybot

IndoCarib said:


> Modi and Shah should go full frontal on Rahul and Sonia. Make it personal if needed. Rip them apart.



Yeah Tharoor and Kamalnath must have got a shafting from the Gandhi overlords.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064047655053971457
Just brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dinky

lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065160094759956480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065156611696553985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065151336214278144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Congress changes from Secularism to Soft hindutva

https://theprint.in/opinion/the-4-c...line-from-secularism-to-soft-hindutva/152556/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> Congress changes from Secularism to Soft hindutva
> 
> https://theprint.in/opinion/the-4-c...line-from-secularism-to-soft-hindutva/152556/



Soft Hindutva for the Hindus. Hard core Communalism (on the sly like the above) for Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065294323766501376
The legend again strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

IndoCarib said:


> Soft Hindutva for the Hindus. Hard core Communalism (on the sly like the above) for Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065623029013635072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065998486599057413
Well done to Modi and BJP.
This is truly a game changer for Indian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead




----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


>


Translation please


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Translation please


It rhymes in Telugu, anyway translated below.

A man who lusts after Liquor,
A women who lusts after cooker,
If they vote,
they will eventually won't have a Nikkar to wear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> It rhymes in Telugu, anyway translated below.
> 
> A man who lusts after Liquor,
> A women who lusts after cooker,
> If they vote,
> they will eventually won't have a Nikkar to wear.


Are you malayali or telgu?


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066276198450425861

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> Are you malayali or telgu?



Telugu,
spent lot of time in TN as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066390496530944000


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066574514954428416


----------



## Soumitra

Congress has such Hugh regards for Hindus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066659019534798848
This is official congress newspaper


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> Congress has such Hugh regards for Hindus
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066659019534798848
> This is official congress newspaper



Congis dont know the concept of 'Swayamvara' in which the girl has the power to identify and marry the guy of her choice. It was practiced in ancient Roman empire as well. It is a highest from of empowerment of women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067318401314562049

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Republic of India


Vice President's Secretariat
29-November, 2018 15:25 IST
*Republic of India traditionally has a robust joint family system, says Vice President *

Socio-economic conditions leading to its disintegration; Vice President expresses concern over the neglect and abuse of elderly Addresses Valedictory of AISCCON National Conference

The Vice President of Republic of India, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu has said that India traditionally enjoyed a robust joint family system and the fast changing socio-economic conditions ware leading to its disintegration. He was addressing the gathering at the 18th National Conference of Senior Citizens organized by the All India Senior Citizens Confederation (AISCCON), at Hyderabad today.

The Vice President of Republic of India said that there was an inherent social security in our joint family system as it took great care of the elderly.

The Vice President said that with the emergence of nuclear families, the elderly were increasingly getting neglected and their dignity was also adversely affected. Whenever the family system fails in its duty to protect the elderly, the community, civil society and the government have to step in to fill the vacuum, he added.

The Vice President also expressed his concern over the instances of children abandoning their parents and said the neglect and abuse of the elderly was “abhorrent and completely unacceptable”.

Shri Naidu said that in spite of the Maintenance and Welfare of Parents and Senior citizens Act 2007, the number of cases of children abandoning their elderly parents was on the rise. Apart from abandonment, the elderly also faced neglect, abuse, physical, verbal and emotional and other forms of violence, he added.

The Vice President said that currently, there were an estimated 10.5 crore elderly in India and by 2050 the figure would reach 32.4 crore. Worldwide, by 2050 every fifth person will be an elder person and there will be 64 countries including India where 30% of the population will be 60 plus, he added.

Pointing out that more than 70% of our elders reside in rural areas, the Vice President said the rise in rural population of senior citizens was due to large scale migration of younger generation to urban areas. The elderly in rural areas were facing deprivation, discrimination, dispossession, loneliness and abuse, he added.

Shri Naidu said that out of the total population of the elders, 70% – that is around eight crore people – are below the poverty line. He further said that the pension they receive from the government was inadequate. Even though the situation has improved with the recent Direct Benefit Transfer, we still have a long way to go, he added.

The Vice President of Republic of India said that social security should be made mandatory once the Indian economy improves. “I am more in favour of social security than giving freebies”, he added.

Asserting that it was of paramount importance to provide the much-needed physical, financial and social security and dignity to our elderly, the Vice President said the National Policy on Older Persons must be implemented by all State Governments in letter and spirit.

Observing that the implementation of various welfare measures for Senior Citizens cannot wait, the Vice President said “we must focus on affordable health care, insurance, personal security, prevention of abuse, establishment of multi-purpose day care centres, setting up of homes for the elderly, geriatric wards in hospitals and construction of shelters for the abandoned”. 

Stressing the need for expanding geriatric healthcare facilities in our hospitals, he said. Our cities and the facilities within them should be accessible to the elderly. Senior Citizens have the right to barrier- free public places, he added.

The Vice President also urged the companies to expand their CSR activities by including elders’ issues.

Pointing out that our civilization has always been proud of the way we treated our elderly, he said it was the duty of the youngsters to take care of the elderly.

AISCCON is the largest body of senior citizens with a membership of around 20 lakhs and works towards improving the welfare of senior citizens.

In this 18th Conference held in Hyderabad, the Vice President of Republic of India felicitated centenarians, Shri V. Tirupati Rao, founder member of Association of Sr. Citizens of Hyderabad and Smt. Rukinamma. He also presented life time achievement awards to Dr. Prathap C. Reddy, founder Chairman of Apollo Hospitals, Shri. R.N. Mital, former President of AISCCON and Dr. S.P. Kinjwadekar, founder member AISCCON.

Shri Justice Subhashan Reddy, Former Chief Justice, Tamil Nadu, Kerala High Court and Shri Vijayarama Rao, Ex-Director of CBI were also present. Senior citizens from SAARC countries, including a large number from Nepal are attending the two day conference.

Following is the text of Vice President's address:

"It is my great pleasure and privilege to be among the distinguished senior citizens of our country.

Let me at the outset thank you for your immense contributions towards building this country and taking it to its present stature.

You are truly valuable and important to of Republic of India and its future. Your wealth of experience will continue giving us wisdom and direction.

I am happy to know that All India Senior Citizen’s Confederation, with a membership of approximately 20 lakhs in various States and Union Territories in the country, is the largest national level organization of senior citizens in India.

I am told that it devotes itself to networking, advocacy and research on the issues concerning welfare and development of senior citizens and works with governments and civil society organizations engaged in similar activities. It is noteworthy that the Association also provides service activities including healthcare.

It is heartening to know that both the AISCCON and its State-level Federations work with the state governments in the country to take up measures for the welfare of senior citizens.

We always talk about the tremendous opportunity that lies in our demography. We usually focus on youth but not enough attention is paid to the elder age group.

Currently, there are an estimated 10.5 Crore elderly in of Republic of India and by 2050 it would reach 32.4 Crore. Out of 10.5 Crore elders, 80 Lakhs are the eldest, that is 80 plus. Their number is increasing at the fastest rate and they are the most vulnerable.

Worldwide, by 2050 every fifth person you see will be an elder person. There will be 64 countries including of Republic of India where 30% of the population will be 60 plus.

Though Republic of India , traditionally, enjoyed a robust joint family system which took great care of the elderly, the fast changing socio-economic conditions has led to its complete disintegration.

There was an inherent social security in our joint family system. The children of the family developed deep ties with their grandparents and often turned to them for guidance and solace in troubled times. The elderly, in turn, knew no dearth of love and companionship. There was a kind of symbiosis that held joint families together in comfort and security.

With the emergence of nuclear families where the husband and the wife work and where there are frequent, pressing financial crises, the elderly are getting increasingly neglected, adversely affecting their care and dignity.

*Wherever family system fails in its duty to protect the Elderly; the community, civil society and the government have to step in to fill the vacuum. *

In spite of the Maintenance and Welfare of Parents and Senior citizens Act 2007, the number of cases of children abandoning their elderly parents is on the rise. Apart from abandonment, the elderly also face neglect, abuse, physical, verbal and emotional and other forms of violence.

This is an abhorrent and completely unacceptable trend. When we, as a society, fail to meet the needs of our seniors’ community, we are only creating a dreadful preface to our own inevitable destiny.

More than 70% of our elders reside in rural areas. The rising rural population of senior citizens due to large scale migration of younger generation to urban areas or other countries in search of jobs, has aggravated the problems faced by the rural elderly. They are facing deprivation, discrimination, dispossession, loneliness and abuse.

Out of the total population of the Elders, 70% – that is around 8 Crore people – are below the poverty line. The pension they receive from the government is highly inadequate. Even though with the recent Direct Benefit Transfer (DBT) the situation has improved greatly, we still have a long way to go.

Our country spends just 0.032% of GDP on the welfare of the elderly while most of the other countries, even smaller and with weaker economies, spend 3 to 8 times more on their elders. Moving towards a reasonable universal pension for all is an inevitable step.

It is of paramount importance that we provide the much needed physical, financial and social security and dignity to our elderly. The National Policy on Older Persons which was announced in 1999, seeks to assure elder persons that their concerns are national concerns and that they will not live unprotected, ignored or marginalized lives.

The goal of the National Policy is the well being of elder persons. This policy has to be implemented by all State Governments in letter and spirit. 

Dear sisters and brothers,

*Implementation of various welfare measures for Senior Citizens cannot wait. *

We must focus on affordable health care, insurance, personal security, prevention of abuse, establishment of multi-purpose day care centres, setting up of homes for the elderly, geriatric wards in hospitals and construction of shelters for the abandoned. 

Article 41of the Directive Principle of State Policy, says that the State shall, within the limits of its economic capacity and development, make effective provision for social security for the elderly the right to public assistance in case of old age. We must give meaning to this policy intent.

Senior citizens are easy targets for criminals, cheaters and looters. Our *law enforcement agencies and the justice system must be sensitized* to the plight of the elderly so that they can take prompt, effective action.

There is a need to implement the Maintenance & Welfare of Parents & Senior Citizens Act 2007 more effectively. The act was enacted a decade ago and it needs to be reviewed to reflect the present day social realities.

There is also a need to *expand geriatric healthcare* facilities in our hospitals

*Our cities and the facilities within them should be accessible to the elderly.* Senior Citizens have the right to barrier- free public places. They have the right to safe and quiet spaces for peer group and intergenerational dialogue. They deserve to participate actively in Senior Citizens’ Associations and Residents’ Welfare Associations.

To mitigate the problems of senior citizens, one should not look up to the government alone. Senior Citizens associations, federations like AISCCON, NGOs, all retirement-related agencies like retirement communities, elder care homes, Self Help Groups and lastly, corporate houses should join to support seniors’ cause.

If sufficient awareness is created among the companies to expand their CSR activity towards elders’ issues, quite a lot can be achieved in a short time.

To keep seniors active and engaged, sufficient opportunities to work beyond retirement and to volunteer must be made available. That is a sure way of ensuring productive or active ageing among seniors.

Dear sisters and brothers

The Government of India has launched several welfare schemes for providing comprehensive healthcare and economic independence to the senior citizens.

A healthcare scheme namely National Programme for the Health Care of the Elderly, NPHCE to address the various health related problems.

Two National Centers of Ageing are also being set up at Chennai and New Delhi. In addition, Regional Geriatric Centres are also being established.

"Varishtha Pension Bima Yojana" a pension scheme for the elderly, is being implemented by L.I.C. of India since 2017. Under this Scheme, an assured income of 8 per cent per annum is given to the senior citizens for ten years, alongwith Life Insurance Cover.

A Senior Citizens' Welfare Fund has been established in the year 2016 by pooling together the unclaimed amounts remaining in the inoperative accounts under the Post Offices, Savings Banks, Provident Funds, Insurance Companies, etc. The interest accrued on such unclaimed deposits would be utilized for Schemes promoting the welfare of senior citizens.

The Department of Social Justice and Empowerment has launched a scheme namely "Rashtriya Vayoshri Yojana" since 2017, for free distribution of physical aids and assisted living devices to senior citizens belonging to the BPL category. So far more than 53,000 senior citizens have been benefitted under this Yojana.

Recently, I also had the privilege of presenting the "Vayoshreshtha Sammans'' to Senior Citizens for their outstanding achievements in their respective fields relevant to Senior Citizens and to the society as a whole.

Dear sisters and brothers

We are a civilization that has always been proud of the way we treated our elderly. We have always given the most esteemed and respectful positions in the society to our elders.

_Manu Smriti_, one of our ancient texts has this statement: *“If one serves the elderly with devotion, he or she is blessed with long life, sound education, fame and strength”.*

*We should take inspiration from these ennobling thoughts from the past and shape the present day care facilities for the elderly. *

I wish the AISCCON all the very best in their efforts to serve the elderly. I wish all the senior citizens a healthy, happy and meaningful retired life, full of purpose and energy.

Jai Hind!"

***

AKT/BK/MS/RK


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*French journalists booked for entering prohibited areas of Indian Rare Earths Limited*

SOURCE: Times Now Digital






Two French investigative journalists have been booked by Kanyakumari police for illegally trespassing into a prohibited zone belonging to Indian Rare Earths Limited, which comes under the Department of Atomic Energy (DAE). According to media reports, the journalists escaped the country once the local police started looking into the case.

The French nationals also recorded videos of IREL and nearby local villages. They have been booked under IPC section 447 (punishment for criminal trespass), 14(A) (penalty for entry in restricted areas), 14(B) (penalty for using forged passport) and 14(C) (penalty for abetment) of the Foreigners Act 1946.

The journalists were reportedly campaigning in Kanyakumari with the help of local journalists and a Pastor.

According to a report by ToI, the French journalists arrived in the national capital on November 11 after which they travelled to Kanyakumari. Once they reached Manavalakurichi on November 26, they were helped by local journalists Anandkumar, Sriram and Manakudy parish priest Father Hildas. While Anandkumar works as a freelancer for a Tamil satellite television channel, Sriram is a cameraman with another Tamil news channel.

The French duo reportedly shot videos and clicked photographs in the restricted area where even cell phones are not permitted.

The local police arrived at the spot once they were alerted by IRE personnel after which everyone fled from the area. As per the media inputs, Anandkumar allegedly helped the French journalists escape to Thiruvananthapuram airport. From there they took a flight to another domestic airport and left for France. The cops are currently investigating the case and all three locals have been detained for further questioning.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071043460529037318

Subramaniam Swamy gets welcomed by shouts of Jai Shree Ram and Mandir Waheen Banayenge


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071037863855251457
Prakash Karat to JNU ka kutta bhi nahi poochta


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070702809102860288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Soumitra

The Accidental Prime Minister


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069455674390786048
@Tom M @padamchen @Nilgiri @Jackdaws 

Ye kehna kyaa chahta hai. Koi mujhe samjhaa do. Main use 1000 rupaye dunga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069455674390786048
> @Tom M @padamchen @Nilgiri @Jackdaws
> 
> Ye kehna kyaa chahta hai. Koi mujhe samjhaa do. Main use 1000 rupaye dunga.



Bhai please ek vinti hai.

Mujhe is Tamil ke Saath tag mat Kar.

Ya usse baat Kar. Ya mujhse.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Jackdaws

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069455674390786048
> @Tom M @padamchen @Nilgiri @Jackdaws
> 
> Ye kehna kyaa chahta hai. Koi mujhe samjhaa do. Main use 1000 rupaye dunga.


He is not talking about azaan. He is talking about right wingers in every country trying to normalize and rationalize their narrative without bothering to hear what others have to say. I don't want the 1000.
Meri taraf se idhar donate kar de. And post the receipt.

https://www.inc.in/en/voluntary-contribution


----------



## IndoCarib

Jackdaws said:


> *He is not talking about azaan*. He is talking about right wingers in every country trying to normalize and rationalize their narrative without bothering to hear what others have to say. I don't want the 1000.
> Meri taraf se idhar donate kar de. And post the receipt.
> 
> https://www.inc.in/en/voluntary-contribution



But the question was about about azaan


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darmashkian

My prediction on Telangana was totally wrong.. 

INC+ didn't count on telangana sentiment resurrecting itself again and definitely not expecting Jagan and Pawan to help.KCR. I could make out many neutral voters suddenly voting for KCR instead of against his candidate.

Also realised revanth, Jana Reddy and nandamuri suhasini were losing after voting completed. If they are losing,its game over.

At the same time rythu bandhu got the votes of many of the rich landlords and jagirdars of TG especially the landlord castes..

They actually could have won had they decided the candidates 30-40 days early and not last minute+ kept Naidu out
---------------------
God knows what they were thinking allowing CBN to enter Telangana. 

Even bigger shock is how lagadapati went wrong for first time ever.

----_--------------------------------
LS-
TRS will cross double digits again
INC+ can win 2-6 seats range only.
BJP can win in only 1 seat and even that seems near impossible now.
MIM wins Hyderabad again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Vivek Oberoi to play PM Narendra Modi in a new movie*


Produced by Suresh Oberoi and Sandip Ssingh, the film titled PM Narendra Modi will star actor Vivek Oberoi as the lead. The first poster in 23 languages was launched at an event in Mumbai on Monday.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082232090756698113


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088233665354760192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Modi 2019 may PM banega Kya?


----------



## Soumitra

Ashesh said:


> Modi 2019 may PM banega Kya?


bilkul banega. 2004 ki galti phir nahi hogi.


----------



## 911

Ashesh said:


> Modi 2019 may PM banega Kya?


No one knows. But I would hate to see those corrupt scums of thugbhandhan take over the country.


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Ye Mahagathbandhan ko kyaa ho gaya?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095632125510877184
@padamchen @Jackdaws @911 @Nilgiri @jamahir @IndoCarib @pothead @Hindustani78

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> Ye Mahagathbandhan ko kyaa ho gaya?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095632125510877184
> @padamchen @Jackdaws @911 @Nilgiri @jamahir @IndoCarib @pothead @Hindustani78




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095664698127728640


----------



## takeiteasy

Seems Savarkar lovers have their tails in fire. So much RSS IT cell media being posted here. Congress & allies must win, to erase and possibly eliminating Hindutva from India.


----------



## Soumitra

takeiteasy said:


> Seems Savarkar lovers have their tails in fire. So much RSS IT cell media being posted here. Congress & allies must win, to erase and possibly eliminating Hindutva from India.


And what happens if you lose the elections? You will continue to do your naxal propoganda but no one will give you any relevance.


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> Ye Mahagathbandhan ko kyaa ho gaya?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095632125510877184
> @padamchen @Jackdaws @911 @Nilgiri @jamahir @IndoCarib @pothead @Hindustani78



Props to mulayamji. Waitress ma'am looked pissed as hell lol. Best part!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Soumitra said:


> Ye Mahagathbandhan ko kyaa ho gaya?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095632125510877184So Mulayam is the anti Gadkari?
> @padamchen @Jackdaws @911 @Nilgiri @jamahir @IndoCarib @pothead @Hindustani78


----------



## Soumitra

Mulayam has a 36 ka aankra with Mayawati . His son made the alliance but he is not happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> Ye Mahagathbandhan ko kyaa ho gaya?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095632125510877184



Interesting.

I wonder what Akhilesh to say about this.


----------



## IndoCarib

Soumitra said:


> Ye Mahagathbandhan ko kyaa ho gaya?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095632125510877184
> @padamchen @Jackdaws @911 @Nilgiri @jamahir @IndoCarib @pothead @Hindustani78



Surprising Indeed.  Mulayam wants bring his wayward son back to his fold and break BSP-SP. Mayawati may be the loser here.

There is a video circulating Shekhar Gupta praising Modi's way of governance. We will see more such surprises as election nears

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

*Maharashtra: BJP and Shiv Sena announce alliance for Lok Sabha and Assembly polls*
*The announcement comes months after the Uddhav Thackeray-led party ruled out an alliance with the BJP.*




File photos of Shiv Sena chief Uddhav Thackeray (left) and BJP President Amit Shah


Maharashtra Chief Minister Devendra Fadnavis on Monday announced that his Bharatiya Janata Party will ally with the Shiv Sena in the Lok Sabha and state Assembly elections. The development came after months of uncertainty caused by the Shiv Sena criticising its ally of maladministration. The Shiv Sena had earlier ruled out joining the saffron party for the General Elections.

Fadnavis met Bharatiya Janata Party national President Amit Shah and Shiv Sena leaders Uddhav Thackeray and Aditya Thackeray before making the announcement, _Mumbai Mirror_ reported. “The BJP and Shiv Sena were allies for 25 years,” Fadnavis said. “We are both Hindutvawadi parties, though we did have our differences. Last Assembly elections, we were not together but we have run a government in coalition.”

ADVERTISEMENT
Fadnavis said the Shiv Sena will fight on 23 seats and the BJP will contest from 25 seats in the upcoming Lok Sabha elections, according to ANI. “For Maharashtra assembly elections, we will hold discussions with our other allies,” he added. “Leaving the numbers of seats taken by our allies, BJP and Shiv Sena will fight on equal number of seats.”

Shah downplayed the rift between the parties. “For 25 years, we stood united, and for five years, there was confusion,” Shah said.

Meanwhile, Thackeray insisted on a Ram Mandir being built at the earliest at the disputed site in Uttar Pradesh’s Ayodhya. “The Ram temple has been the common thread for the alliance between the BJP and Shiv Sena,” Thackeray said.

On February 14, Shiv Sena leader Sanjay Raut had said that the Bharatiya Janata Party should offer the chief minister’s post to its alliance partners in the states if it wants the tie-ups to continue for the Lok Sabha elections.

ADVERTISEMENT
The parties have been long-time allies. According to a seat-sharing agreement that they had, the BJP used to get larger number of seats in the Lok Sabha elections while the Shiv Sena used to get majority of the tickets for the state Assembly elections. However, the BJP decided to contest the the 2014 Assembly elections alone and won 112 seats while the Shiv Sena won 63, making it the junior partner in the state government.

The Shiv Sena has since been critical of the BJP’s policies in the state and at the Centre. On January 6, BJP President Amit Shah and Fadnavis suggested to party workers that they might have to contest the upcoming Lok Sabha elections alone.

@padamchen Eii ka hui gava

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Soumitra said:


> *Maharashtra: BJP and Shiv Sena announce alliance for Lok Sabha and Assembly polls*
> *The announcement comes months after the Uddhav Thackeray-led party ruled out an alliance with the BJP.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File photos of Shiv Sena chief Uddhav Thackeray (left) and BJP President Amit Shah
> 
> 
> Maharashtra Chief Minister Devendra Fadnavis on Monday announced that his Bharatiya Janata Party will ally with the Shiv Sena in the Lok Sabha and state Assembly elections. The development came after months of uncertainty caused by the Shiv Sena criticising its ally of maladministration. The Shiv Sena had earlier ruled out joining the saffron party for the General Elections.
> 
> Fadnavis met Bharatiya Janata Party national President Amit Shah and Shiv Sena leaders Uddhav Thackeray and Aditya Thackeray before making the announcement, _Mumbai Mirror_ reported. “The BJP and Shiv Sena were allies for 25 years,” Fadnavis said. “We are both Hindutvawadi parties, though we did have our differences. Last Assembly elections, we were not together but we have run a government in coalition.”
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> Fadnavis said the Shiv Sena will fight on 23 seats and the BJP will contest from 25 seats in the upcoming Lok Sabha elections, according to ANI. “For Maharashtra assembly elections, we will hold discussions with our other allies,” he added. “Leaving the numbers of seats taken by our allies, BJP and Shiv Sena will fight on equal number of seats.”
> 
> Shah downplayed the rift between the parties. “For 25 years, we stood united, and for five years, there was confusion,” Shah said.
> 
> Meanwhile, Thackeray insisted on a Ram Mandir being built at the earliest at the disputed site in Uttar Pradesh’s Ayodhya. “The Ram temple has been the common thread for the alliance between the BJP and Shiv Sena,” Thackeray said.
> 
> On February 14, Shiv Sena leader Sanjay Raut had said that the Bharatiya Janata Party should offer the chief minister’s post to its alliance partners in the states if it wants the tie-ups to continue for the Lok Sabha elections.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> The parties have been long-time allies. According to a seat-sharing agreement that they had, the BJP used to get larger number of seats in the Lok Sabha elections while the Shiv Sena used to get majority of the tickets for the state Assembly elections. However, the BJP decided to contest the the 2014 Assembly elections alone and won 112 seats while the Shiv Sena won 63, making it the junior partner in the state government.
> 
> The Shiv Sena has since been critical of the BJP’s policies in the state and at the Centre. On January 6, BJP President Amit Shah and Fadnavis suggested to party workers that they might have to contest the upcoming Lok Sabha elections alone.
> 
> @padamchen Eii ka hui gava



Been expecting this announcement since December.

Seat sharing was being worked out. Especially Vidarbha and south Maharashtra.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Soumitra

padamchen said:


> Been expecting this announcement since December.
> 
> Seat sharing was being worked out. Especially Vidarbha and south Maharashtra.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Yes but if I remember your word Shiv Sena would never ally with BJP



padamchen said:


> We spit on the Sangh and think of them as castrated bammans, and increasingly, butthurt black shaddus, just to clarify.
> 
> I'm not a Sena supporter.
> 
> I AM Sena.
> 
> Cheers, Doc






padamchen said:


> Boss this is Maharashtra.
> 
> This is not UP, Bihar, MP, etc.
> 
> This is THE nerve center and beating heart of India.
> 
> This bamman shaddu fafda thepla combine is going to get a big booch from the Marathi manoos very soon.
> 
> Cheers, Doc





padamchen said:


> Don't include Shiv Sena in that company.
> 
> We are NOTHING like that diseased bunch.
> 
> While the RSS is headquartered in Nagpur which is in Maharashtra, it has little traction with us Marathas.
> 
> It's the weasel bammans who flock to their shakhas.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



But don't worry. I told you so



Soumitra said:


> Aage kuaan Piche khayi
> 
> You cant leave BJP because no one will take you and you cant stay beause your votebank will shift to BJP
> 
> Shiv Sena saber rattling at BJP is like Duryodhan threatening Shri Krishna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

padamchen said:


> Been expecting this announcement since December.
> 
> Seat sharing was being worked out. Especially Vidarbha and south Maharashtra.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Are you voting sena doc?


----------



## Soumitra

Nilgiri said:


> Are you voting sena doc?


Bechaara phans gaya hai. Voting for sena means voting for diseased bunch of castrated bammans. He should have known that the internet never forgets. Now he will eat his words and swallow his pride. He is so ashamed that he did not reply when I showed him the mirror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Soumitra said:


> Mulayam has a 36 ka aankra with Mayawati . His son made the alliance but he is not happy


Just like I said

https://theprint.in/politics/mulayam-slams-son-akhilesh-for-alliance-with-mayawatis-bsp/196144/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> Just like I said
> 
> https://theprint.in/politics/mulayam-slams-son-akhilesh-for-alliance-with-mayawatis-bsp/196144/



Man the popcorn moments just keep coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

out of the blue, shotgun Sinha started praising Modi 
Must have realised , post pulwama attack Modi win is 100% guaranteed

Breaking !
An ordinance likely to scrap article 35A. Massive forces are being deployed in JK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novice09

IndoCarib said:


> out of the blue, shotgun Sinha started praising Modi
> Must have realised , post pulwama attack Modi win is 100% guaranteed
> 
> Breaking !
> An ordinance likely to scrap article 35A. Massive forces are being deployed in JK



Confirmed... Shotgun Sinha will not get BJP ticket...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100624125851099136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Islamabad Rulz

Found this on the net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Election Dates Announced


----------



## Soumitra

Gujarat Congress introduces it's new leader Hardik Patel


----------



## ThinkLogically

Amazing!!! Elections are coming and this thread is silent.

I thought this thread will hit 5000 easily.


----------



## Soumitra

ThinkLogically said:


> Amazing!!! Elections are coming and this thread is silent.
> 
> I thought this thread will hit 5000 easily.


Most "Bhakts" have been banned Left, Right, Centre and Libtards don't post on this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

@jamahir listen to this lady. She has one artificial leg but she has self respect and does not want Rs. 6000/month offered by Rahul Gandhi. "Kyaa main bhikhari hoon?"

Socialism robs people of self respect and makes them beggars. This lady is poor, disabled, most probably uneducated or max primary school educated but still she has socialism and wants to be a capitalist businessman


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112091544851501057

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Wishing Modi the best. If I was in India I would vote Modi chokidaar ki sarkar!


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> @jamahir listen to this lady. She has one artificial leg but she has self respect and does not want Rs. 6000/month offered by Rahul Gandhi. "Kyaa main bhikhari hoon?"
> 
> Socialism robs people of self respect and makes them beggars. This lady is poor, disabled, most probably uneducated or max primary school educated but still she has socialism and wants to be a capitalist businessman
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112091544851501057



The 6000 must be too less for her, especially if she lives in a city.

Were Che Guevara and Bhagat Singh beggars ?? Did they not have self-respect ??


----------



## jamahir

IndoCarib said:


> out of the blue, shotgun Sinha started praising Modi
> Must have realised , post pulwama attack Modi win is 100% guaranteed



Shotgun will now be joining Congress. What do you have to say about that ??


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Were Che Guevara and Bhagat Singh beggars ?? Did they not have self-respect ??



How is this remotely related to my post?
Are you comparing that man child Pappu with Bhagat Singh?
As for Che Guvera I know as much about him as those "woke" people who love to wear his T-shirts
The irony is he is someone who was supposed to fight capitalism but the capitalists made him a brand and are earning money off him.

BTW to answer your question
Did they ask anyone to give them free money? If not they were not beggars



jamahir said:


> The 6000 must be too less for her, especially if she lives in a city.


6000 does not matter to her. She has self respect and does not want free money.

Like Amitabh Bachchan said in the timeless classic Deewar " Main aaj bhi phenke hue paise nahi uthaaya"
This self respecting woman is the reason why communism is ending evrrywhere


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> 6000 does not matter to her. She has self respect and does not want free money.
> 
> Like Amitabh Bachchan said in the timeless classic Deewar " Main aaj bhi phenke hue paise nahi uthaaya"
> This self respecting woman is the reason why communism is ending evrrywhere



Why are you making money such a big affair ??

Money should be a facility and not necessity.

In Hindi, Paisa sahulat hona chahiye, zaroorat nahi.

Money is not part of nature. Does a cat pay someone, to hunt down a mouse ??

If that woman was to be told of basic facilities being free or subsidized in socialist countries, she would see what she was missing.

As another example, currently in India there are 3+ crore pending court cases, dragging on and on needlessly. In a socialist society this wouldn't have been the case.

Think over this.



Soumitra said:


> This self respecting woman is the reason why communism is ending evrrywhere



As of now, patriotic Syrians and Venezuelans are fighting to keep socialism.


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Why are you making money such a big affair ??
> 
> Money should be a facility and not necessity.
> 
> In Hindi, Paisa sahulat hona chahiye, zaroorat nahi.
> 
> Money is not part of nature. Does a cat pay someone, to hunt down a mouse ??
> 
> If that woman was to be told of basic facilities being free or subsidized in socialist countries, she would see what she was missing.



We live in republic of India where you need money to survive not Utopian State of Socialistan where money is nothing but piece of paper 



> As another example, currently in India there are 3+ crore pending court cases, dragging on and on needlessly. In a socialist society this wouldn't have been the case.


People don't file cases in Utopian State of Socialistan ?




> As of now, patriotic Syrians and Venezuelans are fighting to keep socialism.


That is why they are fleeing to Europe and South American countries.

No civil war can take place without the support of the local population


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> We live in republic of India where you need money to survive not Utopian State of Socialistan where money is nothing but piece of paper



Then why don't you join movements which aim to turn Indian into Socialistan ??

Even AAP will do.

By the way, the Preamble to the Indian Constitution identifies India to be a Secular, Socialist republic. So the base is already there.

Also, money exists in Socialistans but in different form.



Soumitra said:


> People don't file cases in Utopian State of Socialistan ?



They do but the numbers will be lot lot less. That is because the root cause of most of the problems will have been removed by the system itself.



Soumitra said:


> That is why they are fleeing to Europe and South American countries.
> 
> No civil war can take place without the support of the local population



In Syria, let the war end, the refugees will come back. The war in Syria is not a civil war but an international war with mostly foreign terrorists being supported by NATO+GCC.

In Venezuela, those who are going away to other countries ( like to Columbia ) are being brainwashed by NATO. Once they realize their mistake they will return.


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Then why don't you join movements which aim to turn Indian into Socialistan ??
> 
> Even AAP will do.
> 
> By the way, the Preamble to the Indian Constitution identifies India to be a Secular, Socialist republic. So the base is already there.
> 
> Also, money exists in Socialistans but in different form.
> 
> 
> 
> They do but the numbers will be lot lot less. That is because the root cause of most of the problems will have been removed by the system itself.
> 
> 
> 
> In Syria, let the war end, the refugees will come back. The war in Syria is not a civil war but an international war with mostly foreign terrorists being supported by NATO+GCC.
> 
> In Venezuela, those who are going away to other countries ( like to Columbia ) are being brainwashed by NATO. Once they realize their mistake they will return.


I consider Socialism as the greatest disease a country can get so I won't support any socialist party.

The word socialist and secular were inserted during emergency when entire opposition was jailed. Plus right now they are just mere words and don't mean much .

The most powerful socialist country in the world USSR - which gave the concept of socialism - collapsed almost 3 decades ago. No socialist country has ever survived. Dont give BS excuse that people are brainwashed . People can see 1500℅ inflation which happens due to distribution of free money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> I consider Socialism as the greatest disease a country can get so I won't support any socialist party.



Socialism is Humanism. By opposing Socialism you are not being empathetic to the sufferings of your fellow man.

What about those 300,000+ farmers in India who committed suicide between 1995 and 2015 ?? The suicides were just because of a Capitalist environment. The farmer suicides are continuing even now.

And you haven't replied to my earlier statements :

Why are you making money such a big affair ??

Money should be a facility and not necessity.

In Hindi, Paisa sahulat hona chahiye, zaroorat nahi.

Money is not part of nature. Does a cat pay someone, to hunt down a mouse ??


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Socialism is Humanism. By opposing Socialism you are not being empathetic to the sufferings of your fellow man.
> 
> What about those 300,000+ farmers in India who committed suicide between 1995 and 2015 ?? The suicides were just because of a Capitalist environment. The farmer suicides are continuing even now.


Firstly farmer suicides , though bad, are not more than suicides in any other groups and nor is the reason for suicides primarily debt. Also the number of suicides have fallen in modi era as compared to leftist UPA era

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...en-t-committing-suicide-because-of-high-debts

Waiving off loans is not an answer. let the farmer have direct access to corporates like ITC, Britannia, Big Bazaar etc. Plus we need to overhaul the mandi system. E-Nam is a big step but it needs to be strengthened. Farm Insurance is also needed. But leftists like you will say it will help Ambanis and Adanis. Scientific Farming Method need to be promoted much more - some beginning had been made but more needs to be done.

If farming is done as a business activity with farmers working for profits then they won't divide land into unsustainable portions nor will they take loans from money lenders instead of banks. Farmers need a capitalist profit oriented mindset . They have a product whose market is unlimited they need quality control, good marketing and distribution strategy to make high profits. 



> And you haven't replied to my earlier statements :
> 
> Why are you making money such a big affair ??
> 
> Money should be a facility and not necessity.
> 
> In Hindi, Paisa sahulat hona chahiye, zaroorat nahi.
> 
> Money is not part of nature. Does a cat pay someone, to hunt down a mouse ??



I already answered. I am making money a big affair because it is necessary to function in the real world. We used a barter system thousands of years ago but after that we have evolved and started using money as a store of value and a means of exchange. If you think we live in a make believe world where money is not important try reading a 5th standard social science textbook to learn the definition and importance of money. 

Spoiler Alert - We are humans not animals and we have evolved from a caveman to our current form and our society requires money to function

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> Firstly farmer suicides , though bad, are not more than suicides in any other groups and nor is the reason for suicides primarily debt. Also the number of suicides have fallen in modi era as compared to leftist UPA era
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...en-t-committing-suicide-because-of-high-debts



Check for Maharashtra, Karnataka, Andhra and Telangana. The number of suicides are quite high.



Soumitra said:


> Scientific Farming Method need to be promoted much more - some beginning had been made but more needs to be done.



I agree. Farming should be a scientific pursuit. Farming should be an urbanized activity. I see it like this :

(1). Ten villages should be grouped together into a single township. Each neighborhood in such a township should have three to five computer-controlled Vertical Farms of max four stories and these should raise crops like rice and wheat. The ownership of such farms should be collectivized.

(2). Crops like coconut should be raised in collectivist manner in open-air "Urban" Farms.

(3). In current towns and cities, farming should be done as above. This will not only reduce transportation costs and pollution but will have the side-effect of urbanizing villages.

(4). The economics behind such farming should also be scientific. The idea should be to create self-sustaining urban areas.

Urban Farming is also being done in Venezuela and there are Vertical Farm experiments being conducted in USA.



Soumitra said:


> I already answered. I am making money a big affair because it is necessary to function in the real world. We used a barter system thousands of years ago but after that we have evolved and started using money as a store of value and a means of exchange. If you think we live in a make believe world where money is not important try reading a 5th standard social science textbook to learn the definition and importance of money.



Sorry but that is an irrelevant point. If that 5th standard social science text book was from Cuba or pre-2011 Libyan the ideas propagated would be different.

I ask you this again : Should a person suffering from kidney trouble suffer and die just because the person could not come up with the few lakhs needed for the treatment ??


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Cuba or pre-2011 Libyan


failed countries
People don't line up for visas of Cuba or Libya. They do for capitalist US / UK

Cubans travel across the Atlantic to settle in US.

Libyans travel across the Mediterranean to settle in Europe


jamahir said:


> I ask you this again : Should a person suffering from kidney trouble suffer and die just because the person could not come up with the few lakhs needed for the treatment ??


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayushman_Bharat_Yojana

https://www.pmjay.gov.in/


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> failed countries
> People don't line up for visas of Cuba or Libya. They do for capitalist US / UK
> 
> Cubans travel across the Atlantic to settle in US.
> 
> Libyans travel across the Mediterranean to settle in Europe



1. Libyans are traveling to Europe presently because of the 2011 war. Why don't you acknowledge this ?? Before 2011 many people went to Libya for employment, especially South Asians. In fact there is a Pakistani PDF member ( I forgot the name ) who was in Libya before 2011. Libya is a "failed country" precisely because of the 2011 war.

2. Cubans have one of the best medical systems in the world. Cuba sees medical tourism. Also, Cuba is known to contribute to UNO medical delegations.

So you calling Libya and Cuba as "failed countries" is totally off the mark.



Soumitra said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayushman_Bharat_Yojana





> Ayushman Bharat-National Health Protection Scheme, which will cover over 10 crore (one hundred million) poor and vulnerable families (approximately 50 crore (five hundred million) beneficiaries) providing coverage up to 5 lakh rupees ($7,100) per family per year for secondary and tertiary care hospitalization.


What about health problems whose treatments cost more than five lakhs ?? Below is an ad for a Ketto request that loads up on PDF pages :







Should such patients die, despite the treatment being there ?? Just for the want of money ??

Which is why medical system / treatment should be free.


----------



## letsrock

Soumitra said:


> How is this remotely related to my post?
> Are you comparing that man child Pappu with Bhagat Singh?
> As for Che Guvera I know as much about him as those "woke" people who love to wear his T-shirts
> The irony is he is someone who was supposed to fight capitalism but the capitalists made him a brand and are earning money off him.
> 
> BTW to answer your question
> Did they ask anyone to give them free money? If not they were not beggars
> 
> 
> 6000 does not matter to her. She has self respect and does not want free money.
> 
> Like Amitabh Bachchan said in the timeless classic Deewar " Main aaj bhi phenke hue paise nahi uthaaya"
> This self respecting woman is the reason why communism is ending evrrywhere



Bhagat singh is a communist ..why is modi celebrating him so much ?
It is not about self respect .. Indian society is built on freebies to brahmins and some allied uppercastes for centuries ..further they had 100% reservations in all lucrative and leisure professions like ..priesthood, administrations, business etc. This must be corrected. Freebies are actually an excuse India needs a revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

jamahir said:


> Shotgun will now be joining Congress. What do you have to say about that ??



His praise for Modi didn't find any buyers. No other option than Congress


----------



## jamahir

IndoCarib said:


> His praise for Modi didn't find any buyers. No other option than Congress



Shotgun is too mild for the current BJP.


----------



## IndoCarib

jamahir said:


> Shotgun is too mild for the current BJP.



Why Sinha is fit for Congress and unfit for BJP 

https://www.indiatoday.in/elections...y-performance-16-lok-sabha-1494051-2019-04-04

*Shatrughan Sinha in 16th Lok Sabha: 0 questions, 0 debates, 0 bills but used 106% MPLAD funds*


----------



## Soumitra

The dance of democracy begins. I urge people to go out and vote for a strong decisive govt that can steer the country for the next 5 years. Voting is not just a right but also a duty. 

Don't take voting day as just a paid holiday to stay at home. Remember every vote counts. Elections have been won and lost by margins of less than a thousand votes. 

Vote and express your choice. 

Pehle matdan phir jalpan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> I urge people to go out and vote for a strong decisive govt that can steer the country for the next 5 years.



So you are saying that seven of India's issues will be resolved in the next five years by voting for a "strong decisive government" ( in your code, the BJP ) :

1. Farmer suicides.

2. Student suicides.

3. Actual construction of the promised smart and safe cities.

4. Babri Masjid.

5. Kashmir.

6. Pollution.

7. Actual transfer of the promised 15 lakh rupees into every citizen's account from black money stored overseas.


----------



## takeiteasy




----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> So you are saying that seven of India's issues will be resolved in the next five years by voting for a "strong decisive government" ( in your code, the BJP ) :
> 
> 1. Farmer suicides.


Already told in my previous post how BJP policies can help farmers and how they also need to work to help themselves 

Farmer suicides are overhyped by media because they want "story" for TRP. all suicides are sad but 80% have nothing to do with the govt. Don't have such large families and then don't divide your land holding into unsustainable parts. Educate your kids and move out of agriculture. Farming is a business - plain and simple. Handle it like a profit-making entity and the suicide rate will reduce. 



> 2. Student suicides.



Why are you obsessed with suicides? People from all walks of life commit suicides all across the world - even in your "utopian socialist heavens". Many factors are there which are not at all related to the govt. If someone commits suicide after failing in an exam it is sad but it has nothing to do with Modi or Rahul Gandhi or any communist socialist govt. 



> 3. Actual construction of the promised smart and safe cities.


Work has already started and results are visible also. Just see modern wifi enabled railway stations and bus stations, intelligent traffic management systems, e-governance initiatives, cleanliness drives etc. 



> 4. Babri Masjid.


The court under pressure from Muslim groups has delayed the verdict to after the elections. Onc te verdict is out the ram mandir construction can start



> 5. Kashmir.


When chemotherapy is done initially there is some pain but eventually, the body is cured of cancer. Similarly there is some initial pain but the cancer of militancy will be cured from Kashmir as it was done in Punjab. If "talks" would have helped the issue would have been resolved long ago. We need a muscular Kashmir policy and it will show results. 

Infact we have to be more strict. Any stone pelter needs to be put in jail - not in Srinagar but in Andaman Nicobar. We need to build a special jail for stone pelters in those islands. A strict law should be passed for one year jail for first time stone pelters and 3 years for repeat offenders. If the stone pelting is disrupting some security force operation then it should be a 5 year jail term. We should develop a drone delivered gas which would make the stone pelters unconscious. The police should pick the unconscious bodies and ship them off to Andaman Nicobar jail. When parents will realize that they will not see their stone pelting children for more than a year they will instill some discipline in their children. This policy should be followed irrespective of age or gender.No need to use pellet guns or tear gas. Just make them unconscious and ship there sorry asses to Andaman. Same should be done for anyone other than immediate family of dead terrorsts who attend the funerals. Also all friday sermons in all mosques should be compulsorily video recorded. When those mullahs will know that govt is watching what they are saying they will tone down their sermons. If they still give anti national slogans then ship their sorry asses to Andaman and Nicobar.



> 6. Pollution.


It is a work in progress and many steps have been taken but much more needs to be done. I believe that a govt that can do so much for sanitation and electricity availability and LPG availability can also tackle this problem in a mission mode. Remember neither Swachch Bharat Nor Ujjawala nor Saubhagya were part of 2014 manifesto. But still the modi govt worked in a mission mode to make these possible. Similarly pollution can be tackled in mission mode. Maybe as Swachch Bharat Version 2.0



> 7. Actual transfer of the promised 15 lakh rupees into every citizen's account from black money stored overseas.


You have been fooled by the media and opposition which twisted the words out of context. Let me tell you a little secret. None of the people voted for Modi because they hoped to get Rs. 15 Lakh in their bank account.


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> Why are you obsessed with suicides? People from all walks of life commit suicides all across the world - even in your "utopian socialist heavens". Many factors are there which are not at all related to the govt. If someone commits suicide after failing in an exam it is sad but it has nothing to do with Modi or Rahul Gandhi or any communist socialist govt.



Suicide is a pointless gesture. Not a solution at all.

Generally, one would commit suicide if there are three 40-foot anaconda snakes outside your house, waiting patiently to devour you, and you see no hope of reaching safety or be rescued.

Or even then one could be patient and hope for rescue.

So committing suicide for something actually as inconsequential as money or something unnecessary like exam marks is tragic and such a society is not evolved to a proper level.



Soumitra said:


> The court under pressure from Muslim groups has delayed the verdict to after the elections. Onc te verdict is out the ram mandir construction can start



Though I am not a leader of India's Muslims, let me make a proposal nonetheless. The Babri site plus the two other sites that are in controversy be handed over to the religious Hindus and in return the nation be given a guarantee of peace. There should be no further controversy created like Taj Mahal was Tejo Mahalaya.



Soumitra said:


> Work has already started and results are visible also. Just see modern wifi enabled railway stations and bus stations, intelligent traffic management systems, e-governance initiatives, cleanliness drives etc.



That is upgradation of current cities but can you name at least one of the 100 promised new smart cities that is at lest in the middle of construction ??

Remember, it's been nearly five years since the promise.

Also make a note that "Intelligent traffic management systems" should not be the goal because it should be private transport, especially two wheelers, that should be removed and in their place should be public transport, whether multi-wagon buses or whether pod taxis.



Soumitra said:


> You have been fooled by the media and opposition which twisted the words out of context. Let me tell you a little secret. None of the people voted for Modi because they hoped to get Rs. 15 Lakh in their bank account



I agree. Most of those who voted for Modi in 2014, did so because of a religious connect.

But I was waiting for that money because it was promised.


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Suicide is a pointless gesture. Not a solution at all.
> 
> Generally, one would commit suicide if there are three 40-foot anaconda snakes outside your house, waiting patiently to devour you, and you see no hope of reaching safety or be rescued.
> 
> Or even then one could be patient and hope for rescue.
> 
> So committing suicide for something actually as inconsequential as money or something unnecessary like exam marks is tragic and such a society is not evolved to a proper level.



I request you not to debate with me about your utopian fantasy land where money is not important. That thing existed thousands of years ago in caveman period but we are right now in 2019. You want to regress being a caveman be my guest but do not try to include me in that lunacy.

I also reiterate my point that preventing suicides is NOT the priority of any govt 



> Though I am not a leader of India's Muslims, let me make a proposal nonetheless. The Babri site plus the two other sites that are in controversy be handed over to the religious Hindus and in return the nation be given a guarantee of peace. There should be no further controversy created like Taj Mahal was Tejo Mahalaya.



Good for you, but your brethren don't agree. They are busy trying to delay the case on one flimsy excuse or the other. Do you know that the original case is more than 150 years old. This is how long the Hindus are waiting for justice. And then some people have the gall to say that judiciary is subversive to the Modi Govt.



> That is upgradation of current cities but can you name at least one of the 100 promised new smart cities that is at lest in the middle of construction ??
> 
> Remember, it's been nearly five years since the promise.



Asking this question tells me that you are one of those who oppose Modi just for sake of opposing without doing even a bit of research to back your claim. 

Have you even seen the smart city vision document or website? It does not say about creating "New" cities but upgrading existing city infrastructure. Before criticizing a scheme atleast know the basic premise of a scheme. It is like watching IPL and asking by how many goals is CSK winning?

As far as I know the only major "New" city being built is Amravati the capital of Andhra Pradesh.



> Also make a note that "Intelligent traffic management systems" should not be the goal because it should be private transport, especially two wheelers, that should be removed and in their place should be public transport, whether multi-wagon buses or whether pod taxis.


Why are you against two wheelers? Did Gaddafi have a motorcycle accident when he was a kid? Or was it Che Guvera, Pol Pot, or some other tin pot dictator?

Motorcycles are fast cheap and easy way to commute from point A to point B. Why spend 30-40 minutes in a bus when you can reach your destination in 10-15 minutes in a bike. Public transport has its uses but it can coexist with bikes and cars. A person who can't afford a bike can use public transport but that does not mean that everyone must use public transport. 




> I agree. Most of those who voted for Modi in 2014, did so because of a religious connect.


Again you are displaying your ignorance of ground reality. Religious consideration was just one small part of the reasons why people voted for Modi and will vote again in 2019.


> But I was waiting for that money because it was promised.



Don't take things out of context. Can you show me where it was promised? And did you really vote for Modi? I don't think so


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> I request you not to debate with me about your utopian fantasy land where money is not important. That thing existed thousands of years ago in caveman period but we are right now in 2019. You want to regress being a caveman be my guest but do not try to include me in that lunacy.



As you wish but you should read Kim Stanley Robinson's sci-fi "Red Mars" written in 1992 and story starting in 2026, in which the first 100 settlers of Mars decide to create a new kind of financial system.



Soumitra said:


> I also reiterate my point that preventing suicides is NOT the priority of any govt



That's such an anti-empathetic thing to say. See, this is why I oppose Right-wingism and Capitalism.

So what should be the priority of a government ??



Soumitra said:


> This is how long the Hindus are waiting for justice



You have a misplaced sense of justice.

Are there not other, more pertinent things to resolve in India ?? For example, there are presently 3+ crore pending court cases.



Soumitra said:


> Have you even seen the smart city vision document or website? It does not say about creating "New" cities but upgrading existing city infrastructure. Before criticizing a scheme atleast know the basic premise of a scheme. It is like watching IPL and asking by how many goals is CSK winning?
> 
> As far as I know the only major "New" city being built is Amravati the capital of Andhra Pradesh.



Okay, I was incorrect in thinking that new smart cities are going to be built.



Soumitra said:


> Why are you against two wheelers? Did Gaddafi have a motorcycle accident when he was a kid? Or was it Che Guvera, Pol Pot, or some other tin pot dictator?
> 
> Motorcycles are fast cheap and easy way to commute from point A to point B. Why spend 30-40 minutes in a bus when you can reach your destination in 10-15 minutes in a bike. Public transport has its uses but it can coexist with bikes and cars. A person who can't afford a bike can use public transport but that does not mean that everyone must use public transport.



Motorcycles ridden by common civilians create traffic jams in a country already beset with traffic problems. Also motorcycles are more unsafe than other means. Maybe for reasons such as food-delivery or postal-delivery there can be tri-cycle-like motorcycles.

There should be a multi-level public transport system consisting of :

1. Buses

2. Taxis ( pod taxis or wheeled ones ) with higher fares with the fares having the additional facility to be advance-credited via a system like the Chinese "Social Credits System".


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> That's such an anti-empathetic thing to say. See, this is why I oppose Right-wingism and Capitalism.
> 
> So what should be the priority of a government ??


External Security , Internal Security, Infrastructure Development, Ease of Doing Business, Environment Protection etc are much much more important than preventing suicide by depressed people



jamahir said:


> You have a misplaced sense of justice.
> 
> Are there not other, more pertinent things to resolve in India ?? For example, there are presently 3+ crore pending court cases.



How is my sense of justice misplaced?

An ugly mosque in our holiest place and we must accept it like it is?

BTW this case is also among 3 crore cases. And it is the oldest 



jamahir said:


> Motorcycles ridden by common civilians create traffic jams in a country already beset with traffic problems. Also motorcycles are more unsafe than other means. Maybe for reasons such as food-delivery or postal-delivery there can be tri-cycle-like motorcycles.



Anything can be said to cause traffic problems. Even busses cause traffic jams.

Big problem with busses - No last mile connectivity and extremely slow speed


----------



## Microsoft

Is Modi winning? I hope Modi is winning. Modi ki jai! Ek bar phir Modi Sarkar!


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117320565218525184
@jamahir


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> External Security , Internal Security, Infrastructure Development, Ease of Doing Business, Environment Protection etc are much much more important than preventing suicide by depressed people



That's a ruthless thing to say.

As I said, that is why I dislike Right-wingism and Capitalism.

A government system just shouldn't run roughshod over people's emotions.



Soumitra said:


> Anything can be said to cause traffic problems. Even busses cause traffic jams.
> 
> Big problem with busses - No last mile connectivity and extremely slow speed



So what's stopping you from improving ??

Privately-owned cars and motorcycles cause majority of traffic problems.

Buses and taxis ( four-wheeled and pods ) can help removing traffic jams. This is smart traffic management.



Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117320565218525184
> @jamahir



1. Does the hospital offer free treatment ??

2. Are there such hospitals across the country ??


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> A government system just shouldn't run roughshod over people's emotions.


You prefer a govt which looks at a single pixel. I prefer one which looks at the whole picture.



jamahir said:


> So what's stopping you from improving ??
> 
> Privately-owned cars and motorcycles cause majority of traffic problems.
> 
> Buses and taxis ( four-wheeled and pods ) can help removing traffic jams. This is smart traffic management.



Private and public transport have their uses and both can coexist simultaneously 

BTW do you have any problems with metro trains? You don't mention it in public transportation. Is it because middle class likes to travel by metro as compared to busses?



jamahir said:


> 1. Does the hospital offer free treatment ??
> 
> 2. Are there such hospitals across the country ??


Like any govt hospitals the consultancy fee would be Rs. 5-10 which is practically free 

There would be some other examples across the country. AIIMS network across the country is a good example of world class hospitals


----------



## God Parshuram

jamahir said:


> That's a ruthless thing to say.
> 
> As I said, that is why I dislike Right-wingism and Capitalism.
> 
> A government system just shouldn't run roughshod over people's emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's stopping you from improving ??
> 
> Privately-owned cars and motorcycles cause majority of traffic problems.
> 
> Buses and taxis ( four-wheeled and pods ) can help removing traffic jams. This is smart traffic management.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Does the hospital offer free treatment ??
> 
> 2. Are there such hospitals across the country ??



Yes in first case.


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> BTW do you have any problems with metro trains? You don't mention it in public transportation. Is it because middle class likes to travel by metro as compared to busses?



I haven't mentioned metro trains because they require additional infrastructure and that takes years to complete.



Soumitra said:


> Like any govt hospitals the consultancy fee would be Rs. 5-10 which is practically free





God Parshuram said:


> Yes in first case.



Okay, so the consultancy fee is as less as Rs. 5 to 10, as you said practically free, but is it the same for the actual treatment ??

In 2012 was this case :


> A five-day-old infant died in Punjab after her father failed to pay Rs 200 for keeping her in an incubator. The doctors at the Civil Hospital in Jalandhar took her off life-support soon after her father expressed inability to pay the incubation fee - mere Rs 200. The incident occurred on Wednesday.


What an unnecessary death !!


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> I haven't mentioned metro trains because they require additional infrastructure and that takes years to complete.


Then why include pod taxis? 
BTW metro is already running in 15-20 cities. Lakhs of people in Delhi commute everyday on metro. It is an efficient public transport. 
I think the reason that you did not include it was because you hate middle class people and they love taking metro more than busses





> Okay, so the consultancy fee is as less as Rs. 5 to 10, as you said practically free, but is it the same for the actual treatment ??
> 
> In 2012 was this case :
> 
> What an unnecessary death !!



It is 200 not 20,000. If he can't afford it then he is most probably a lazy person . The profile that comes in my mind is a person who doesn't want to do a job, maybe he is living off his wife's earning as a house maid. He is a drunkard who spends all money on booze. He has 7-8 children - much more than he can afford . He is a kind of person who will lap up promise of free money and then spend that in gambling and drinking.

Mind you, I am not blaming the child, I am blaming the father .


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> Then why include pod taxis?
> BTW metro is already running in 15-20 cities. Lakhs of people in Delhi commute everyday on metro. It is an efficient public transport.



I will say that pod taxis require, if implemented correctly, will bring their infrastructure directly to neighborhoods. This cannot be done for Metro trains.

Also, like I said earlier, pod taxis require lesser infrastructure than a Metro line.



Soumitra said:


> I think the reason that you did not include it was because you hate middle class people and they love taking metro more than busses



I am myself from middle-class.



Soumitra said:


> It is 200 not 20,000. If he can't afford it then he is most probably a lazy person . The profile that comes in my mind is a person who doesn't want to do a job, maybe he is living off his wife's earning as a house maid. He is a drunkard who spends all money on booze. He has 7-8 children - much more than he can afford . He is a kind of person who will lap up promise of free money and then spend that in gambling and drinking.



How did you analyze all that from the article ??

Read the below :


> The girl - a premature baby - was born on July 20 and required an incubator. The father of the girl - Sanjeev Kumar - who earns livelihood through odd paint jobs did not have enough money to pay to the hospital.




And read the callousness of the hospital staff and the general public :


> "I tried to seek help from the people. But no one lent me Rs 200. I begged the hospital staff to keep the baby in machine and promised to pay the money as soon I manage to arrange it. But, they did not move," he said. "They killed my daughter," said Sanjeev Kumar.
> 
> He alleged that the hospital guards pushed him out of the premises when his daughter died. "We were pushed out of the hospital after the death of my daughter since we raised the issue of negligence," he said.
> 
> Sanjeev's wife Anita, 30, said that the hospital did not provide them an ambulance to carry the body to Santokhpura locality where the family resides. "I walked about five km with the body at 1.30 am on Thursday and reached home at 4 am," she said.



Also, sometimes, a member of the public might want to help someone but he or she wouldn't have the money. Hence my desire for the medical system to be free.


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> I will say that pod taxis require, if implemented correctly, will bring their infrastructure directly to neighborhoods. This cannot be done for Metro trains.
> 
> Also, like I said earlier, pod taxis require lesser infrastructure than a Metro line.


Pod taxis - not yet implemented anywhere in India
Metro - already running successfully in many cities yet you give flimsy excuse of not including it in public transport.



> I am myself from middle-class.


You hate the fact that middle class aspires to be employed in companies (you call it rat race)

You hate the fact that they run after money (you hate the concept of money itself)

You hate the fact that middle class does not show "empathy" because they are busy in their own life

MBAs are middle class and you hate MBAs

Middle class people are majorly supporters of BJP which you hate.

All this indicates a strong intrinsic hatred for middle class 

The fact that you yourself are middle class does not matter. There are many "elite liberals" who are hindus but they hate hinduism from the bottom of their heart.



> How did you analyze all that from the article ??
> 
> Read the below :
> 
> 
> 
> And read the callousness of the hospital staff and the general public :
> 
> 
> Also, sometimes, a member of the public might want to help someone but he or she wouldn't have the money. Hence my desire for the medical system to be free.



Seriously you think that leftist rag will give full story ? I already said that what I wrote was the impression I got from the fact that he couldn't even pay 200 which is a nominal sum. And I call BS on nobody helping with that small sum.

My contention remains - If you can't afford to have children don't bloody have them.

Before deciding to have children think whether you can provide for basic education, food, health etc. 

As a middle class person I will struggle to bring up one child with a decent standard of living and there are these buggers who think their wives are baby producing factories popping up 7-8 kids. Infact the govt should wipe their hands off for welfare of anyone with more than 2 kids. You want more kids go ahead but don't expect the taxpayer to fund them. Get a job and fund them with your own money


----------



## Ashesh

Abki Bar Kiski Sarkar?


----------



## Novice09

Ashesh said:


> Abki Bar Kiski Sarkar?



23 May aane do yaar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ashesh

Novice09 said:


> 23 May aane do yaar...


Modi Sarkar!


----------



## Novice09

Ashesh said:


> Modi Sarkar!



If win... then no issue...
NAHI to...

EVM EVM EVM EVM EVM EVM EVM EVM EVM EVM EVM EVM EVM EVM...

blah blah blah blah blah

Raul Vinci and GANG...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Damn,
This was some election.

For me personally it was dono hathon me laddu.

BJP seems to scoring near 300
&
My personal wish of CBN getting screwed is also realized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gadkari

pothead said:


> Damn,
> This was some election.
> 
> For me personally it was dono hathon me laddu.
> 
> BJP seems to scoring near 300
> &
> My personal wish of CBN getting screwed is also realized.



AMEN  

The best part was to see that CBN get ZERO  ......... I wish I could see his face.


----------



## pothead

Gadkari said:


> AMEN
> 
> The best part was to see that CBN get ZERO  ......... I wish I could see his face.



He aint coming out for months.

I have very strong suspicion it was BJP that finished him.
Nothing out yet but the anger Shah & Modi showed against Naidu tells me something happened.
Further proof is how Naidu kept running like a skewered chicken to all leaders to save him tells a story in itself.


----------



## Gadkari

pothead said:


> He aint coming out for months.
> 
> I have very strong suspicion it was BJP that finished him.
> Nothing out yet but the anger Shah & Modi showed against Naidu tells me something happened.
> Further proof is how Naidu kept running like a skewered chicken to all leaders to save him tells a story in itself.



You think he is going to jail for corruption ?


----------



## pothead

Gadkari said:


> You think he is going to jail for corruption ?



Jailing him would make him a martyr,
The chamchas like CM Ramesh & co are going to be in a world of trouble.

CBN though I believe is politically finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

Gadkari said:


> AMEN
> 
> The best part was to see that CBN get ZERO  ......... I wish I could see his face.


You can see his face here 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131504350218506241

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Smriti winning by more than 50K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

ThinkLogically said:


> You can see his face here
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131504350218506241



That's a doppelganger 
Seriously!!!!


----------



## Ashesh

Jai Chand @Joe Shearer @jamahir Lol-Salam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

Ashesh said:


> Jai Chand @Joe Shearer @jamahir Lol-Salam



LOL,
Don't want to rub it in
but the likes of @Joe Shearer are so far away from reality as is Pappu.

He is smart, no doubt but some times being too smart tends of cause confusion,
Most folks are normal, average and simple. They don't understand the complex nuances of why Hindus need to put up with Cow smugglers & not protect themselves...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

pothead said:


> LOL,
> Don't want to rub it in
> but the likes of @Joe Shearer are so far away from reality as is Pappu.
> 
> He is smart, no doubt but some times being too smart tends of cause confusion,
> Most folks are normal, average and simple. They don't understand the complex nuances of why Hindus need to put up with Cow smugglers & not protect themselves...


Nothing to do with smartness or dumbness. Its like saying someone with PhD understands 2+2 better than a Class X student. The hypocrisy and double standards of so called liberals have been exposed. And they will continue to deride voters for not voting for a party which is not sincere even towards themselves, let alone the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> LOL,
> Don't want to rub it in
> but the likes of @Joe Shearer are so far away from reality as is Pappu.
> 
> He is smart, no doubt but some times being too smart tends of cause confusion,
> Most folks are normal, average and simple. They don't understand the complex nuances of why Hindus need to put up with Cow smugglers & not protect themselves...


The "liberals" live in their own echo chambers. I am enjoying the meltdown they are having. How can the masses not respect their "Idea of India"

They think that what they discuss in constitution club and Delhi Gymkhana while sipping 1953 scotch is what is the reality.

During election they were all saying there is no modi wave and the result -Modi won a 21 more seats






They were saying Farmers in Di stress will kick out Modi - Instead BJP won 123 rural and 141 rurban seats as compared to 115 and 127 in 2014
They said dalits and tribals are oppressed and will vote against BJP but BJP won 46 SC and 31 ST seats compared to 40 and 26 in 2014
They said Mahagathbandhan will stop BJP but they still won 61 seats in UP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Novice09

Soumitra said:


> The "liberals" live in their own echo chambers. I am enjoying the meltdown they are having. How can the masses not respect their "Idea of India"
> 
> They think that what they discuss in constitution club and Delhi Gymkhana while sipping 1953 scotch is what is the reality.
> 
> During election they were all saying there is no modi wave and the result -Modi won a 21 more seats
> View attachment 562042
> 
> 
> They were saying Farmers in Di stress will kick out Modi - Instead BJP won 123 rural and 141 rurban seats as compared to 115 and 127 in 2014
> They said dalits and tribals are oppressed and will vote against BJP but BJP won 46 SC and 31 ST seats compared to 40 and 26 in 2014
> They said Mahagathbandhan will stop BJP but they still won 61 seats in UP



If we add BJD and YSRC... as both are mingling with NDA... this map with be...


----------



## pothead

Soumitra said:


> The "liberals" live in their own echo chambers. I am enjoying the meltdown they are having. How can the masses not respect their "Idea of India"
> 
> They think that what they discuss in constitution club and Delhi Gymkhana while sipping 1953 scotch is what is the reality.
> 
> During election they were all saying there is no modi wave and the result -Modi won a 21 more seats
> View attachment 562042
> 
> 
> They were saying Farmers in Di stress will kick out Modi - Instead BJP won 123 rural and 141 rurban seats as compared to 115 and 127 in 2014
> They said dalits and tribals are oppressed and will vote against BJP but BJP won 46 SC and 31 ST seats compared to 40 and 26 in 2014
> They said Mahagathbandhan will stop BJP but they still won 61 seats in UP




It's not just the number of seats.
the vote share increase must have been shocking to them.
Bengal results were unimaginable, akin to passing kidney stones for liberandus.

These "intellectuals" are so far removed from reality that it has hilarious when you read their comments or opinions....



Novice09 said:


> If we add BJD and YSRC... as both are mingling with NDA... this map with be...



They are not joining NDA,
with BJD it will be a friendly fight for foreseeable future, a wink wink arrangement to snuff out Congees.
YSRC will not join NDA. BJP does not need them and it does not make sense either for both parties. There would be some tacit understanding under the table on issue based support. This is due to cases on Jagan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

pothead said:


> It's not just the number of seats.
> the vote share increase must have been shocking to them.
> Bengal results were unimaginable, akin to passing kidney stones for liberandus.
> 
> These "intellectuals" are so far removed from reality that it has hilarious when you read their comments or opinions....



I think under Modi, BJP can now get 50% vote share in 2024. Modi has really found the key: actual delivery on critical living conditions (swacch bharat, cooking gas, banking, DBT etc)...while remaining strong and cohesive on national security and macro-reform movement.

Do this while ignoring the (vested interest) media noise....keep maan ki baat + rural rally oratory going etc.

Basically he called the lutyens bluff very well....and this is all proven model now. Next generation of leaders will foster more positive competition with time hopefully by understanding this model was the key.....not blindly aping copy-paste extreme liberalism of post-industrial west....and then shouting all kind of nasty things when core Indians reject it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

pothead said:


> It's not just the number of seats.
> the vote share increase must have been shocking to them.
> Bengal results were unimaginable, akin to passing kidney stones for liberandus.
> 
> These "intellectuals" are so far removed from reality that it has hilarious when you read their comments or opinions....
> 
> 
> 
> They are not joining NDA,
> with BJD it will be a friendly fight for foreseeable future, a wink wink arrangement to snuff out Congees.
> YSRC will not join NDA. BJP does not need them and it does not make sense either for both parties. There would be some tacit understanding under the table on issue based support. This is due to cases on Jagan.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132306432500461568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

pothead said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



LOL....just like her "art"


----------



## Galaxy D




----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144452759065751552


----------



## CIA Mole

Hi Indians, 
If you were to list top hated countries by Indians what would it be?


----------



## 911

notmycolon said:


> Hi Indians,
> If you were to list top hated countries by Indians what would it be?


US
US
US


----------



## 911

PARIKRAMA said:


> more than 100 retired officers of the submarine branch started a WhatsApp group last month





PARIKRAMA said:


> The veterans studied the few leaked pages — with redacted data — put out by the paper, and intense discussions followed in the group





911 said:


> Please someone kill me


*Worried about leaks, Indian Army asks personnel to avoid large groups on WhatsApp*


----------



## Galaxy D

notmycolon said:


> Hi Indians,
> If you were to list top hated countries by Indians what would it be?



I don't think Indians hate any country.


----------



## pothead

Arun Jaitley passed away.

A towering politician and extremely intelligent, the man who untangled 370 for BJP.

He will sorely be missed by India, 
You have done more than enough sir, Om Shanti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
05-September, 2019 13:04 IST
President of India pays floral tributes to Dr. Shri Sarvepalli Radhakrishnan on his birth anniversary 

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, paid floral tributes to Dr Shri Sarvepalli Radhakrishnan, Former President of India on his birth anniversary at Rashtrapati Bhavan today (September 5, 2019). Officers and staff of Rashtrapati Bhavan also paid their respects on the occasion. 





*****
Prime Minister's Office
05-September, 2019 09:47 IST
Union Government of India, Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has Greeted teaching community on the occasion of Teachers’ Day. Prime Minister has also paid tributes to former President Dr. Shri Sarvepalli Radhakrishnan on his Jayanti from Vladivostok.

“शिक्षक दिवस के अवसर पर सभी शिक्षकों को हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं। Teachers Day greetings to everyone. India pays tributes to Dr. Shri Sarvepalli Radhakrishnan, an exceptional teacher and mentor, on his Jayanti”, the Prime Minister said from Vladivostok.


***


----------



## El Sidd

India is a mob masquerading as a Nation


----------



## -=virus=-

SO, Scindia junior and about a dozen of his loyalists switching over to the BJP. 

ek aur zor ka jhatka Ghandy party ko.


----------



## Soumitra

*Ahead of floor test, Madhya Pradesh Speaker accepts resignation of 16 rebel Congress MLAs*

*Bhopal:* Madhya Pradesh Assembly Speaker N.P. Prajapati accepted the resignation of the remaining 16 MLAs loyal to former Congress leader Jyotiraditya Scindia late Thursday night.

The development comes hours after the Supreme Court directed to hold a floor test in the Madhya Pradesh Assembly by 5 pm Friday.

“I have accepted the resignation of the 16 MLAs who have filed petition in the Supreme Court. Based on what they have stated there, I am accepting resignation of these 16 MLAs also,” Prajapati told reporters.


The Speaker had earlier accepted the resignations of six ministers who had resigned from their membership.

Meanwhile, Assembly’s principal secretary A.P. Singh told PTI that a special session of the house as per the directives of the Supreme Court will be held from 2 pm on Friday and will conclude by 5 pm.


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240897424509546496


----------



## pothead

mama is back in the saddle.

Watch for Rajasthan and MH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Joe Shearer @jamahir @Naofumi @BL33D @Raj-Hindustani 
Why is Rampur considered as the most important constituency of Uttar Pradesh?


----------



## Naofumi

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Joe Shearer @jamahir @Naofumi @BL33D @Raj-Hindustani
> Why is Rampur considered as the most important constituency of Uttar Pradesh?


Maybe because, some high profile politicians contested from there.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Naofumi said:


> Maybe because, some high profile politicians contested from there.


I mean most powerful
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rampur_(Lok_Sabha_constituency)


----------



## Naofumi

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> I mean most powerful
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rampur_(Lok_Sabha_constituency)


There nothing like that, some random guy wrote that in Wiki.


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Joe Shearer @jamahir @Naofumi @BL33D @Raj-Hindustani
> Why is Rampur considered as the most important constituency of Uttar Pradesh?


Dont know if its most important, but one reason could be the very controversial Ajam Khan of Samajwadi Party is MP from there.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> Dont know if its most important, but one reason could be the very controversial Ajam Khan of Samajwadi Party is MP from there.


Azam Khan is a brave man. Kicks Sanghis in the a**


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Azam Khan is a brave man. Kicks Sanghis in the a**


If you see his statements, even you will stay away from him. Dont support just because he is a muslim. There are valid reasons why people resent him.















*Advising a rape victim*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Joe Shearer @jamahir @Naofumi @BL33D @Raj-Hindustani
> Why is Rampur considered as the most important constituency of Uttar Pradesh?



No idea, bhai.

I will tag @GHALIB who is from Sultanpur, UP. But he is banned.


----------



## Naofumi

jamahir said:


> No idea, bhai.
> 
> I will tag @GHALIB who is from Sultanpur, UP. But he is banned.


He got it from wiki, which is not the best way to gain knowledge. I edited out the "the most powerful" part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vegav

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Joe Shearer @jamahir @Naofumi @BL33D @Raj-Hindustani
> Why is Rampur considered as the most important constituency of Uttar Pradesh?



It is not. It is yet another constituents. Rampur had a Nawab and is a muslim majority constituents and usually has a Muslim MP/ MLA.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Azam Khan is a brave man. Kicks Sanghis in the a**


 
Yogi will have him running around helpless. Relax man.


----------



## xeuss

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Azam Khan is a brave man. Kicks Sanghis in the a**



Currently, like all opposition politicians in India, embroiled in corruption investigations.

The BJP has effectively used law enforcement to silence and subdue all opposition, something unprecedented in India.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Joe Shearer @jamahir @Naofumi @BL33D @Raj-Hindustani
> Why is Rampur considered as the most important constituency of Uttar Pradesh?



It is not important at all. Just received undue attention in the past because of the personalities that contested from there - from Nawab/Begum of Rampur to Jaya Prada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

@Joe Shearer @xeuss @Naofumi @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

Nilgiri said:


> @Joe Shearer @xeuss @Naofumi @jamahir


After all these years of voting Owaisi, Hyderabadi Muslims got this :-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254801994843222016
He's just one more corrupt politician playing politics with people's emotion.


----------



## Joe Shearer

xeuss said:


> Currently, like all opposition politicians in India, embroiled in corruption investigations.
> 
> The BJP has effectively used law enforcement to silence and subdue all opposition, something unprecedented in India.



Not at all unprecedented. 

Those unspeakable scoundrels in the Congress started the whole thing. Look up "Tiger" Joginder Singh.



> It is not important at all. Just received undue attention in the past because of the personalities that contested from there - from Nawab/Begum of Rampur to Jaya Prada





Naofumi said:


> After all these years of voting Owaisi, Hyderabadi Muslims got this :-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254801994843222016
> He's just one more corrupt politician playing politics with people's emotion.



Tell me what an individual MLA, or MP, can do to improve the standard of living of people.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Naofumi said:


> After all these years of voting Owaisi, Hyderabadi Muslims got this :-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254801994843222016
> He's just one more corrupt politician playing politics with people's emotion.


It is true.

He has also only played the pipe. Done little.

But what alternatives have the people got? Raja?


----------



## Naofumi

Joe Shearer said:


> Tell me what an individual MLA, or MP, can do to improve the standard of living of people.


He's a national voice, he can easily draw attention to any issue related to his constituency but have we ever seen him demanding xyz for his people? He can speak on Delhi Muslims, Pakistan, constitution, Triple Talaq and loads more of issues, what's stopping him to raise his constituency's issues?
Moreover, Delhi Muslims are much better than this, they never voted for a "Muslim" politician, then why? Because Owaisi is communal and communalism is antithetical to development.
An example of his priorities :-
AIMIM leader Akbaruddin Owaisi seeks funds for temple, mosque in Hyderabad


----------



## jamahir

Nilgiri said:


> @Joe Shearer @xeuss @Naofumi @jamahir



Asaduddin Owaisi may be well-meaning, and has a large following, but he should not limit himself to speaking only about Muslims. There are other marginalized communities like farmers ( who commit suicide in his own state by the hundreds ) and Dalits ( remember Rohith Vemula ).

I believe what he should do is initiate a dialogue with all Center-Left and Left parties / groups in India and they should coalesce to form a single Progressive movement.

This will also have the side-effect of ejecting from AIMIM toxic people like Abu Faizal who is the Muslim counterpart to BJP's people like Raja Singh and Sakshi Maharaj.

@Naofumi @Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naofumi

AfrazulMandal said:


> But what alternatives have the people got? Raja?


Anyone, people should just held the elected person accountable. Owaisi is a dynast and there's no accountability at all, people vote for him regardless what he did in the previous LS term.



jamahir said:


> Asaduddin Owaisi may be well-meaning, and has a large following, but he should not limit himself to speaking only about Muslims. There are other marginalized communities like farmers ( who commit suicide in his own state by the hundreds ) and Dalits ( remember Rohith Vemula ).


He's not even that, he ignores many Muslims who differ from him. Have you ever seen speaking of lower-caste/class Muslims? Heck, he don't give a f*ck about his own Hyderabadis. He's a scum who's expiry date is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Naofumi said:


> Anyone, people should just held the elected person accountable. Owaisi is a dynast and there's no accountability at all, people vote for him regardless what he did in the previous LS term.


I agree with your point of view.

But will you be able to show me a viable alternative who has the ability to defend at least the minimum rights of the constituency (in this case Muslims) and do development?

I am not attacking you, just that the local electorate probably does not have other options. He is the only person who unites the Muslims and keeps the Sangh at bay. I know that THAT is unfortunately his ONLY success.


----------



## Nilgiri

Naofumi said:


> After all these years of voting Owaisi, Hyderabadi Muslims got this :-



But what was the situation like before it?

Also shouldn't it be the particular constituency he is in (and all people there) that is to be measured?

If we are going by income of less than 1 lakh a year as BPL (article says this), that is 1333 USD a year or about 4000 PPP dollars a year (using Indian PPP multiplier ~ 3). Would like to know what the poverty rates are for India in general using this standard? So we can compare with some basis/context.

The world bank poverty line is 1.9 PPP a day...or about 700 PPP a year.

Just to give you an idea of the difference in definitions that can be used....i.e far fewer % of muslims in hyderabad (and indians in general using this BPL level) would be considered poor by world bank.

BTW if we look at it from wealth context, about 78% of Indians can be considered poor (wealth less than 10k) by world standards of "middle income wealth":

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/average-wealth-per-adult-in-countries-around-the-world-2019.641723/

But if we look at it by MPI (multi poverty index), its more like 27% (as of 2015)

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indi...o-lead-world-bank.598776/page-4#post-11129373


----------



## jamahir

Naofumi said:


> Owaisi is a dynast and there's no accountability at all, people vote for him regardless what he did in the previous LS term.



Good point.



Naofumi said:


> He's a scum who's expiry date is over.



I disagree.

But as long he speaks only about Muslims and surrounds himself with thugs like Abu Faizal he won't have appeal nationally.


----------



## Naofumi

Nilgiri said:


> But what was the situation like before it?
> 
> Also shouldn't it be the particular constituency he is in (and all people there) that is to be measured?
> 
> If we are going by income of less than 1 lakh a year as BPL (article says this), that is 1333 USD a year or about 4000 PPP dollars a year (using Indian PPP multiplier ~ 3). Would like to know what the poverty rates are for India in general using this standard? So we can compare with some basis/context.
> 
> The world bank poverty line is 1.9 PPP a day...or about 700 PPP a year.
> 
> Just to give you an idea of the difference in definitions that can be used....i.e far fewer % of muslims in hyderabad (and indians in general using this BPL level) would be considered poor by world bank.
> 
> BTW if we look at it from wealth context, about 78% of Indians can be considered poor (wealth less than 10k) by world standards of "middle income wealth":
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/average-wealth-per-adult-in-countries-around-the-world-2019.641723/
> 
> But if we look at it by MPI (multi poverty index), its more like 27% (as of 2015)
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indi...o-lead-world-bank.598776/page-4#post-11129373


I am NOT diving into the technicalities and definitions here, but you know the stark contrast between Hindus and Muslims in India, right? Things like college education, drop out rates are far worse even in Hyderabad. And Hindus are the second worst group, ALL MINORITIES ARE BETTER OFF THAN HINDUS EXCEPT ONE.

And Hyderabad was a Muslim state, I presume Muslim had some head start than all others.



jamahir said:


> But as long he speaks only about Muslims and surrounds himself with thugs like Abu Faizal he won't have appeal nationally.


Speaking for Muslims is not the problem, the problem is non-performance. I believe in strict meritocracy - perform or perish.



AfrazulMandal said:


> But will you be able to show me a viable alternative who has the ability to defend at least the minimum rights of the constituency (in this case Muslims) and do development?


Have Hyderabadis tried anyone else? How can we tell if they are viable or not if they don't even try?
​


> I am not attacking you, just that the local electorate probably does not have other options. He is the only person who unites the Muslims and keeps the Sangh at bay. I know that THAT is unfortunately his ONLY success.



I disagree, many other leaders do a better job for containing Sangh. He stands for Hindu consolidation for his and his colleagues hate speeches.

IMHO, Dalit and OBC resistance do the best job in this case and likes of Owaisi works to break it through Hindu consolidation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Naofumi said:


> I am NOT diving into the technicalities and definitions here, but you know the stark contrast between Hindus and Muslims in India, right? Things like college education, drop out rates are far worse even in Hyderabad. And Hindus are the second worst group, ALL MINORITIES ARE BETTER OFF THAN HINDUS EXCEPT ONE.



I'm just asking w.r.t all baked in already....before and after situation for owaisi tenure. e.g if this poverty rate was 90% before and 63% now (And in which case thats an improvement is it not)...and to use a common standard for this measurement....with some basis numbers of some other areas in the city, state and country etc.

Also he would be the LS MP for everyone in his constituency, not just muslims. So it would not be apt approach to say "muslims in hyderabad" for the only comparison....and in any case, surely there are a few constituencies that make up hyderabad+S-bad city anyway and not just his?


----------



## Naofumi

Nilgiri said:


> if this poverty rate was 90% before and 63% now (And in which case thats an improvement is it not)...


His family s literally ruling that place since independence, so why does this even matter? If you can't fix something in 6-7 decades then what's your right to be on the throne? My point is even if there's a improvement it's pointless because *Muslims failed to catchup to other communities*. For e.g. When we say Saudis are backward, we don't say "they've progressed from slavery and tribalism", no - we compare them to others.
On other note, I would agree with you to see the pre-Owaisi (that would be pre-independence Nizami period) to see if Muslims were better or worse than Hindus *relatively*. I stress on the relative part here because that's what counts, otherwise even the most corrupt and stupid governments can call themselves successful.



Nilgiri said:


> Also he would be the LS MP for everyone in his constituency, not just muslims. So it would not be apt approach to say "muslims in hyderabad" for the only comparison....and in any case, surely there are a few constituencies that make up hyderabad+S-bad city anyway and not just his?


I agree but Owaisi can also influence them if he can (in his view) influence Delhi Muslims, so I won't give him a clean chit even then because he don't give speeches for Hyderabadi Muslims outside of his constituency when he can.

Another point - Muslims vote for him, so I would assume Muslims to be concentrated in his constituency. So taking a rough approximation here for Hyderabadi Muslim as Owaisi voter would be true for our analysis.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Naofumi said:


> IMHO, Dalit and OBC resistance do the best job in this case and likes of Owaisi works to break it through Hindu consolidation.


I don't agree THIS solution works in the long run.

It is tactically useful for the short term, but when it comes to riots, OBC, Dalit etc barriers are removed. Owaisi has showed the society for what it truly is.

On the point of non performance - you are right. 

Why don't you stand for the position? This is a serious statement. You are educated, have the best interests in mind for our community, have a positive outlook and know the nature of Nazis.



Naofumi said:


> Muslims failed to catchup to other communities


This may be a wrong assumption. 

I believe Hindus fare worse in the overall scheme of things. It is a liberal fallacy to consider Muslims as backward as several social indicators show Hindus to be so. Take infant mortality for instance, or open defecation.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Naofumi said:


> After all these years of voting Owaisi, Hyderabadi Muslims got this :-
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254801994843222016
> He's just one more corrupt politician playing politics with people's emotion.


Owaisi is best for Hyderabad

Hindutva goons wouldn't had spared Hyderabadi Muslims if not for Owaisi. Owaisi has made Muslims lions. I don't think Hindu8tva goons can start Dehli pogrom like in Hyderabad


----------



## Naofumi

AfrazulMandal said:


> I don't agree THIS solution works in the long run.


But this is the only solution that can work in the long term. Otherwise, Hindu consolidation is unbeatable.


AfrazulMandal said:


> It is tactically useful for the short term, but when it comes to riots, OBC, Dalit etc barriers are removed. Owaisi has showed the society for what it truly is.


Riots are a very small part of the larger exclusion of Muslims and moreover riots are used to polarise and consolidate OBC-Dalit votes, so it's a cycle.


AfrazulMandal said:


> Why don't you stand for the position? This is a serious statement. You are educated, have the best interests in mind for our community, have a positive outlook and know the nature of Nazis.


I am 20 and naïve, have other dreams about my career but thanks anyways .


AfrazulMandal said:


> Take infant mortality for instance, or open defecation.


These two are the direct result of skewed Urban-rural ratio, even if we focus on that Muslims are the second worst community, not an achievement. But wait a minute, what about literacy rates (lower than SC), average school years (nearly equal to ST) and representation in educational, economic, armed forces and other institutions?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Naofumi said:


> Delhi Muslims are much better than this, they never voted for a "Muslim" politician, then why? Because Owaisi is communal and communalism is antithetical to development.


Dehli's Hindus voted for BJP in 2019 while all Dehli Muslim votes went in drain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Hindutva goons wouldn't had spared Hyderabadi Muslims if not for Owaisi. Owaisi has made Muslims lions. I don't think Hindu8tva goons can start Dehli pogrom like in Hyderabad


Nope. That's not the perspective to look at things. Muslims form a concentrated majority there, that's the first reason Owaisi wins, it's an Apple vs Oranges comparison.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Dehli's Hindus voted for BJP in 2019 while all Muslim votes went in drain


You've missed my other post - Hindu consolidation is only strictly present on national level and AAP won in state elections because of non-UC Hindu + Muslims voting for AAP, we need to recreate this in LS elections.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Naofumi said:


> we need to recreate this in LS elections.


You can't. Ppl who voted BJP in national voted AAP in state


----------



## Naofumi

On a lighter note, found this hilarious take 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260261878103564293


Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> You can't. Ppl who voted BJP in national voted AAP in state


We can work on it, Pulwama and other things were factors in Hindu consolidation of 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Naofumi said:


> But this is the only solution that can work in the long term. Otherwise, Hindu consolidation is unbeatable.
> 
> Riots are a very small part of the larger exclusion of Muslims and moreover riots are used to polarise and consolidate OBC-Dalit votes, so it's a cycle.
> 
> I am 20 and naïve, have other dreams about my career but thanks anyways .
> 
> These two are the direct result of skewed Urban-rural ratio, even if we focus on that Muslims are the second worst community, not an achievement. But wait a minute, what about literacy rates (lower than SC), average school years (nearly equal to ST) and representation in educational, economic, armed forces and other institutions?


Okay. You may have a point there.

But still, MIM is very strong in Hyd. Congress is weak. Local parties are there and there is of course the elephant in the room.



Naofumi said:


> present on national level and AAP won in state elections because of non-UC Hindu + Muslims voting for AAP, we need to recreate this in LS elections.


I think this no longer holds true.

You are expecting non Muslims to care for Muslims and vote for non BJP parties.

Not gonna happen. "Hindu upper caste only voting for BJP" no longer holds true. The electorate votes like this - 

*Muslim problem* > Economic benefit > Social Benefit > Local Benefit

When it comes to Muslims, the caste divisions do not matter. Hence, on national issues (Lok Sabha for instance) or even local issues with a national significance - BJP will win, unless the electorate is Muslim majority.

Heck, even Christians unite in Kerala to keep the Muslim league away.

Your primary point is correct though. Owaisi has not made the best use of his mandate so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

AfrazulMandal said:


> The electorate votes like this -
> 
> *Muslim problem* > Economic benefit > Social Benefit > Local Benefit
> 
> When it comes to Muslims, the caste divisions do not matter. Hence, on national issues (Lok Sabha for instance) or even local issues with a national significance - BJP will win, unless the electorate is Muslim majority.


That's the Hindu consolidation, it's new and not necessarily permanent. There are enough regional and caste based fault lines to be utilised, it's upon us to make it work.


AfrazulMandal said:


> Heck, even Christians unite in Kerala to keep the Muslim league away.


But they will never vote for BJP anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Naofumi said:


> That's the Hindu consolidation, it's new and not necessarily permanent.


Yes, hope so. Hindu unity should be prevented.

I don't see things changing though...  But that's just me.


----------



## xeuss

AfrazulMandal said:


> Why don't you stand for the position? This is a serious statement. You are educated, have the best interests in mind for our community, have a positive outlook and know the nature of Nazis.



Once it leaks that he is a member of PDF, his political career is finished before it even started...lol



AfrazulMandal said:


> Not gonna happen. "Hindu upper caste only voting for BJP" no longer holds true. The electorate votes like this -
> 
> *Muslim problem* > Economic benefit > Social Benefit > Local Benefit
> .



There is not one reason that can explain this, but several reasons, some of them intertwined and some of them exclusive. 

Bottom line is Modi cannot be defeated, because the Hindu mind has been hacked to the extent that they have disassociated any failure from him and that they vote for him to "teach the Muslims a lesson". 

The BJP on the other hand, can be defeated by a variety of caste/social/economic equations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

xeuss said:


> The BJP on the other hand, can be defeated by a variety of caste/social/economic equations.


Yes. 

But first, Hindu unity needs to be prevented.

The current political scene at least at the national level does not inspire confidence.


----------



## xeuss

AfrazulMandal said:


> Yes.
> 
> But first, Hindu unity needs to be prevented.
> 
> The current political scene at least at the national level does not inspire confidence.



I am not sure if you are missing this point. There is no Hindu unity. On the other hand, Hindus are united in their hatred of Muslims. If you remove the Muslims, Hindu unity will no longer exist.

My personal opinion is that this won't end until a lot of Muslim blood has been shed, regardless of who is in power. You just can't remove hate from people's hearts. There has to be a revulsion from within, and sadly, that revulsion comes only when blood has been shed (Nazis/Serbia/Rwanda)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> Bottom line is Modi cannot be defeated, because the Hindu mind has been hacked to the extent that they have disassociated any failure from him and that they vote for him to "teach the Muslims a lesson".
> 
> The BJP on the other hand, can be defeated by a variety of caste/social/economic equations.


In UP 2019 lok Sabha elections SP, BSP, Congress with their caste combinations could not beat BJP.


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> In UP 2019 lok Sabha elections SP, BSP, Congress with their caste combinations could not beat BJP.



Because they were voting for Modi. Heck even if a monkey was standing he would get elected on a BJP ticket.


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> Because they were voting for Modi. Heck even if a monkey was standing he would get elected on a BJP ticket.


and in 2024 they will vote for Amit Shah. He also has required Hindutva credentials which have been further boosted by his actions as home minister. And as long as Pappu stands as PM face this reality will not change.


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> and in 2024 they will vote for Amit Shah. He also has required Hindutva credentials which have been further boosted by his actions as home minister. And as long as Pappu stands as PM face this reality will not change.



Doubt Amit Shah will be alive then. He looks very sick at the moment. We are fervently praying for his health.


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> Doubt Amit Shah will be alive then. He looks very sick at the moment. We are fervently praying for his health.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259066254511362050


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259066254511362050



Looks like my prayers have been answered.


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> Looks like my prayers have been answered.


Yeah we all know how genuinely you pray for Modi and Amit Shah's health.


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> Yeah we all know how genuinely you pray for Modi and Amit Shah's health.



I swear on your life that I genuinely prayed for Amit Shah's health.


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> I swear on your life that I genuinely prayed for Amit Shah's health.


Yeah now you are swearing on MY life. You lie and I face consequences. Sahi hai yaar. Now you understand why we are vary of your type of people.


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> Yeah now you are swearing on MY life. You lie and I face consequences. Sahi hai yaar. Now you understand why we are vary of your type of people.



Scaredy-cat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> Scaredy-cat


Here's something scary for you.

For the next 10-15 years Hindutva will rule India. The Indian Muslims have lost the Muslim veto. BJP has proven that without fielding any Muslims they can win comfortable majorities. there may be an odd state here and there that they may lose (some temporarily as MP and Karnataka have shown and hopefully Maharastra and Rajasthan soon) but the overall narrative is towards Hindu right.


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> Here's something scary for you.
> 
> For the next 10-15 years Hindutva will rule India. The Indian Muslims have lost the Muslim veto. BJP has proven that without fielding any Muslims they can win comfortable majorities. there may be an odd state here and there that they may lose (some temporarily as MP and Karnataka have shown and hopefully Maharastra and Rajasthan soon) but the overall narrative is towards Hindu right.



Aaah...the pride of hate that can only be displayed by a Sanghi. But still a scaredy cat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> Aaah...the pride of hate that can only be displayed by a Sanghi. But still a scaredy cat.


Actually you are a sacredy cat. Always going after "secular" parties "Please save us from big bad BJP"


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> Actually you are a sacredy cat. Always going after "secular" parties "Please save us from big bad BJP"



What do you want us to do? Roll over and play dead?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> What do you want us to do? Roll over and play dead?


Not at all. You can support whichever party you want. I don't care about you one way or the other as long as you put the nation first. Support India, especially over Pakistan. Be an Indian Muslim rather than a Muslim Indian.

Let me tell you one thing. There have been only 2 leaders on whose deaths I felt genuinely sorry and cried. One of them was Dr. Kalam. He is the kind of Muslim I really respect. 

You started a thread on what Hindus want from Muslims. Actually most of it is wrong assumption. We just don't want Tik-Tokias and Thookers, Burhan Wanis and Stone Pelters. You respect us and we will respect you. You burn a bogey full of pilgrims and we will make sure that you will learn a lesson that you wont forget.


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> Not at all. You can support whichever party you want. I don't care about you one way or the other as long as you put the nation first. Support India, especially over Pakistan. Be an Indian Muslim rather than a Muslim Indian.
> 
> Let me tell you one thing. There have been only 2 leaders on whose deaths I felt genuinely sorry and cried. One of them was Dr. Kalam. He is the kind of Muslim I really respect.
> 
> You started a thread on what Hindus want from Muslims. Actually most of it is wrong assumption. We just don't want Tik-Tokias and Thookers, Burhan Wanis and Stone Pelters. You respect us and we will respect you. You burn a bogey full of pilgrims and we will make sure that you will learn a lesson that you wont forget.



Ignoring your Sanghi drivel aside, what is wrong if you are a "Muslim Indian"? 

As long as you are a loyal citizen of India, that breaks no laws, what seems to be the problem if you are a Muslim Indian or Indian Muslim?

The problem is you yourself do not know what you are talking about, but simply regurgitating some anti-Muslim drivel that you picked up at SanghiNazi school.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Soumitra said:


> Not at all. You can support whichever party you want. I don't care about you one way or the other as long as you put the nation first. Support India, especially over Pakistan. Be an Indian Muslim rather than a Muslim Indian.
> 
> Let me tell you one thing. There have been only 2 leaders on whose deaths I felt genuinely sorry and cried. One of them was Dr. Kalam. He is the kind of Muslim I really respect.
> 
> You started a thread on what Hindus want from Muslims. Actually most of it is wrong assumption. We just don't want Tik-Tokias and Thookers, Burhan Wanis and Stone Pelters. You respect us and we will respect you. You burn a bogey full of pilgrims and we will make sure that you will learn a lesson that you wont forget.


Support your Indian Muslim over Pakistani Hindu


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> loyal citizen of India, that breaks no laws



This is the operative part. They should be loyal to the country and break no laws.



xeuss said:


> what seems to be the problem if you are a Muslim Indian or Indian Muslim?



If you are a Muslim Indian you put religion over the country. This means you may be more supportive of your co-religionists who may be from enemy country.

A very tiny minority of Indian Hindus may consider themselves Hindus first and Indians later. Unfortunately this is not the case with muslims



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Support your Indian Muslim over Pakistani Hindu



I will support an Indian Muslim over a Pakistani Hindu any day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Soumitra said:


> If you are a Muslim Indian you put religion over the country. This means you may be more supportive of your co-religionists who may be from enemy country.
> 
> A very tiny minority of Indian Hindus may consider themselves Hindus first and Indians later. Unfortunately this is not the case with muslims


If you put country above Religion than why ban Beef?


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> This is the operative part. They should be loyal to the country and break no laws.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a Muslim Indian you put religion over the country. This means you may be more supportive of your co-religionists who may be from enemy country.
> 
> A very tiny minority of Indian Hindus may consider themselves Hindus first and Indians later. Unfortunately this is not the case with muslims
> 
> 
> 
> I will support an Indian Muslim over a Pakistani Hindu any day



That's the problem you have, you assume that just because a Muslim identifies closely with his religion, they are inherently breaking the law.

For me, and all Muslims from India, there is no difference between Muslim Indian and Indian Muslim. They are a mutually coexisting concept. You can be an Indian and you can be a Muslim. No part of Indian citizenship or Indian law contradicts any principle of Islam.

If you want to fault a Muslim, fault those ones who break the law and punish them accordingly, as per the law, and not the concept of vigilante justice that you espouse. 

Much of your hatred is the result of a lot of misconceptions that have been furthered by lies and half-truths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> If you put country above Religion than why ban Beef?


*Article 48 in The Constitution Of India 1949*
48. Organisation of agriculture and animal husbandry The State shall endeavour to organise agriculture and animal husbandry on modern and scientific lines and shall, in particular, take steps for preserving and improving the breeds, *and prohibiting the slaughter, of cows and calves and other milch and draught cattle
*
This is in directive principles of state policy which means though not legally enforcable the constitution asks govts to make such laws.

Fun Fact. Most of the anti cow slaughter laws were made by congress but were only on paper. When BJP came to power they began to enforce the laws more strictly.



xeuss said:


> That's the problem you have, you assume that just because a Muslim identifies closely with his religion, they are inherently breaking the law.
> 
> For me, and all Muslims from India, there is no difference between Muslim Indian and Indian Muslim. They are a mutually coexisting concept. You can be an Indian and you can be a Muslim. No part of Indian citizenship or Indian law contradicts any principle of Islam.
> 
> If you want to fault a Muslim, fault those ones who break the law and punish them accordingly, as per the law, and not the concept of vigilante justice that you espouse.
> 
> Much of your hatred is the result of a lot of misconceptions that have been furthered by lies and half-truths.


You and I both know that in all the cities of India there are no-go areas where even the police is afraid to go. 

You and I both know that until a few years ago when Pakistan won a match there used to be celebrations in some areas.

I am sure that you are well aware of the demographics of these areas.


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> You and I both know that in all the cities of India there are no-go areas where even the police is afraid to go.



There is none. Police has stations in all Muslim areas as well. 

This is a myth among Hindus. I am full aware that Hindus harbor such misconceptions. It is very difficult to find a hindu rickshaw-wallah or taxi driver to go to a Muslim area.



Soumitra said:


> You and I both know that until a few years ago when Pakistan won a match there used to be celebrations in some areas.



Another myth. May have been true decades ago, but that generation is long dead. 

In any case, so *what* if an Indian Muslims supports Pakistan in a cricket match? Is that against the law? If yes, what law is being broken?

Bring me some example where a legal provision is being violated.


----------



## Naofumi

Soumitra said:


> In UP 2019 lok Sabha elections SP, BSP, Congress with their caste combinations could not beat BJP.


Yadav -> SP
Non-Yadav OBC -> BJP
Jatav -> BSP
Non-Jatav SC -> BJP
There's a pattern here, guess what. And it's not to mention the polarisation due to Pulwama and all.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Soumitra said:


> *Article 48 in The Constitution Of India 1949*
> 48. Organisation of agriculture and animal husbandry The State shall endeavour to organise agriculture and animal husbandry on modern and scientific lines and shall, in particular, take steps for preserving and improving the breeds, *and prohibiting the slaughter, of cows and calves and other milch and draught cattle
> *
> This is in directive principles of state policy which means though not legally enforcable the constitution asks govts to make such laws.
> 
> Fun Fact. Most of the anti cow slaughter laws were made by congress but were only on paper. When BJP came to power they began to enforce the laws more strictly.
> 
> 
> You and I both know that in all the cities of India there are no-go areas where even the police is afraid to go.
> 
> You and I both know that until a few years ago when Pakistan won a match there used to be celebrations in some areas.
> 
> I am sure that you are well aware of the demographics of these areas.


See. You put your religion in your constitution


----------



## AfrazulMandal

xeuss said:


> I am not sure if you are missing this point. There is no Hindu unity. On the other hand, Hindus are united in their hatred of Muslims. If you remove the Muslims, Hindu unity will no longer exist.
> 
> My personal opinion is that this won't end until a lot of Muslim blood has been shed, regardless of who is in power. You just can't remove hate from people's hearts. There has to be a revulsion from within, and sadly, that revulsion comes only when blood has been shed (Nazis/Serbia/Rwanda)


I used to hold the view that Hindu unity is artificial. While that may be true, the fact remains that they are a front when 'facing us' (whatever that means). I am kinda reconsidering this view as well - I mean if you look at Jamaican Hindus for instance, even they stick together staunchly. So perhaps there is more to it than meets the eye. What I will not deny is that traditionally Hindu society has remained fragmented because of the inherent social stratification and apartheid system that is built into it.

Now coming to your second point, I doubt anything like that is gonna happen.

1. Nazi Germany was defeated and forced to come to an end. Modi's Hindu Rastra is an ally of major world powers. There is nobody coming to liberate us here.
2. Serbia (I think you meant Bosnia) was lucky to find NATO as its supporter. In the post Cold War period it was an opportunity that the Western Powers did not miss. There was no inherent desire to save the Muslims there - just to prevent Serbia from re-establishing a united Serbia-Bosnia aka Yogoslavia.
3. Rwanda ended simply due to arms embargoes and armed UN action. The fractures still remain on the ground.

I don't know why the Hindu, the average Hindu hates Islam or Muslims. It does not make any sense to me at all. Even when I take a step back. When I try to think rationally and not as a Muslim. Nothing comes to mind.

So I doubt there will be a revulsion in the hearts of Hindu minds when they see genocide of Muslims happening. Just check the conversion of nominal Muslims last week and see the glee on Twitter and every social media. Nobody protested. Not even the liberals uttered a word.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> See. You put your religion in your constitution


India's Constitution is inherently Hindu or pro Hindu. There is no doubt about this.

Why do we still pile hate on you for being an Islamic republic?

because hypocrisy is easy.


----------



## xeuss

AfrazulMandal said:


> I used to hold the view that Hindu unity is artificial. While that may be true, the fact remains that they are a front when 'facing us' (whatever that means). I am kinda reconsidering this view as well - I mean if you look at Jamaican Hindus for instance, even they stick together staunchly. So perhaps there is more to it than meets the eye. What I will not deny is that traditionally Hindu society has remained fragmented because of the inherent social stratification and apartheid system that is built into it.
> 
> Now coming to your second point, I doubt anything like that is gonna happen.
> 
> 1. Nazi Germany was defeated and forced to come to an end. Modi's Hindu Rastra is an ally of major world powers. There is nobody coming to liberate us here.
> 2. Serbia (I think you meant Bosnia) was lucky to find NATO as its supporter. In the post Cold War period it was an opportunity that the Western Powers did not miss. There was no inherent desire to save the Muslims there - just to prevent Serbia from re-establishing a united Serbia-Bosnia aka Yogoslavia.
> 3. Rwanda ended simply due to arms embargoes and armed UN action. The fractures still remain on the ground.
> 
> I don't know why the Hindu, the average Hindu hates Islam or Muslims. It does not make any sense to me at all. Even when I take a step back. When I try to think rationally and not as a Muslim. Nothing comes to mind.
> 
> So I doubt there will be a revulsion in the hearts of Hindu minds when they see genocide of Muslims happening. Just check the conversion of nominal Muslims last week and see the glee on Twitter and every social media. Nobody protested. Not even the liberals uttered a word.
> 
> 
> India's Constitution is inherently Hindu or pro Hindu. There is no doubt about this.
> 
> Why do we still pile hate on you for being an Islamic republic?
> 
> because hypocrisy is easy.



Read the three posts together here:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/raci...posts-by-indians.662070/page-21#post-12262287

Not disagreeing with what you say, but offering you some more reading material to help better understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

xeuss said:


> Read the three posts together here:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/raci...posts-by-indians.662070/page-21#post-12262287
> 
> Not disagreeing with what you say, but offering you some more reading material to help better understand


Okay.

But what have brahmins done to gloat about? Creating an apartheid system that has stood the test of time?

And forget about them alone. What about hate from most of the others - from Gujarat to Bengal from Jammu to Bangalore...

Even the Sikhs (okay the foreign Sikhs are waaaay better! dunno why), Buddhists dont care. 

Why???

I feel the hatred is irrational and cannot be justified by logic.


----------



## Naofumi

AfrazulMandal said:


> But what have brahmins done to gloat about? Creating an apartheid system that has stood the test of time?


Hindutva is propagated as a potential tool that will end caste system. I have seen many saying that.
What we have to do is to break this myth.
Also, see this


Naofumi said:


> Yadav -> SP
> Non-Yadav OBC -> BJP
> Jatav -> BSP
> Non-Jatav SC -> BJP


It means caste is still strong but people are voting only for their caste, not their caste category.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Naofumi said:


> Hindutva is propagated as a potential tool that will end caste system. I have seen many saying that.


It IS working unfortunately!!!

Also with increased education, Hindus are moving more and more to the Hindutva camp.

How do we solve that???


----------



## Naofumi

AfrazulMandal said:


> It IS working unfortunately!!!
> 
> Also with increased education, Hindus are moving more and more to the Hindutva camp.
> 
> How do we solve that???


Show them this :-





Non-UCs are natural allies but we Muslims have to fulfil some conditions too like don't tolerate Waris Pathans, Azam Khan who make stupid speeches. We have to be mature and think realpolitik. Some tactical geniuses are required but the problem is opposition is dead - that's a major problem, a national level face is absent and Gandhis refuse to step down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Naofumi said:


> His family s literally ruling that place since independence, so why does this even matter? If you can't fix something in 6-7 decades then what's your right to be on the throne? My point is even if there's a improvement it's pointless because *Muslims failed to catchup to other communities*. For e.g. When we say Saudis are backward, we don't say "they've progressed from slavery and tribalism", no - we compare them to others.
> On other note, I would agree with you to see the pre-Owaisi (that would be pre-independence Nizami period) to see if Muslims were better or worse than Hindus *relatively*. I stress on the relative part here because that's what counts, otherwise even the most corrupt and stupid governments can call themselves successful.



I'm just asking what the numbers for this "poverty" measurement is like over the time series for their constituency/hyderabad etc....and the exact same standard applied to a selection of other constituencies/cities for comparison using same standard over same period of time. Context and standards of measurement mean a whole lot to assertion ---> conclusion process.

Simply giving a one off snapshot number today because "63% poor" looks attention grabbing does not pass muster for me.

Then only can we bring in the further argument and analysis as to how specific MPs and MLAs are actually involved (w.r.t grand scheme of things like Chief ministers and Prime ministers etc) in the delivery of anti-poverty + wealth generating + development measures to an area like @Joe Shearer mentioned earlier.

In my estimation (its a limited one though), I feel Owaisi (senior brother) has done a fair enough job with the platform he has inherited/expanded through his oratory and refusal to back down on certain issues. To make it broader platform capable of vying and taking more power (which is needed to influence development pattern monies and so on), @jamahir has pointed out a way to grow it long term....it would be apt for AIMIM to look into such initiatives in India's political climate.



Naofumi said:


> I agree but Owaisi can also influence them if he can (in his view) influence Delhi Muslims, so I won't give him a clean chit even then because he don't give speeches for Hyderabadi Muslims outside of his constituency when he can.
> 
> Another point - Muslims vote for him, so I would assume Muslims to be concentrated in his constituency. So taking a rough approximation here for Hyderabadi Muslim as Owaisi voter would be true for our analysis.



That's not what I was getting at. I am simply most interested in creating basis for comparison of the standard robustly to other groups (of equivalence) first....especially over a time series.

Actually lets see what the spread for Hindus in Hyderabad looks like for starters using the 1 L income poverty threshold....or the city as a whole...or state as whole and what the best and worst case range is for the country.

Is this data anywhere or in a headline similarly?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naofumi

Nilgiri said:


> Is this data anywhere or in a headline similarly?


Got this one
https://www.newindianexpress.com/ci...e-council-for-social-development-1784801.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Nilgiri said:


> Then only can we bring in the further argument and analysis as to how specific MPs and MLAs are actually involved (w.r.t grand scheme of things like Chief ministers and Prime ministers etc) in the delivery of anti-poverty + wealth generating + development measures to an area like @Joe Shearer mentioned earlier.



They can't. 

Muslims (and other communities as well) need to realize that no one leader or party is going to fulfill all your demands all the time. Neither is that leader or party going to ignore their other constituents. Maybe it is that Indian mindset where we want one leader to follow.

In politics and democracy, you need to pick and choose your support and change that as the situation evolves. Honestly, I have been impressed how AIMIM has carefully expanded its reach from outside Hyderabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Naofumi

Nilgiri said:


> In my estimation (its a limited one though), I feel Owaisi (senior brother) has done a fair enough job with the platform he has inherited/expanded through his oratory and refusal to back down on certain issues. To make it broader platform capable of vying and taking more power (which is needed to influence development pattern monies and so on), @jamahir has pointed out a way to grow it long term....it would be apt for AIMIM to look into such initiatives in India's political climate.


What issues? Triple Talaq? Personal law? My friend that's a very bad criteria. And hoping Owaisi to go secular/pro-Dalit is dangerous to Dalit politics, he's simply not liked by the majority (Hindus).



Nilgiri said:


> Then only can we bring in the further argument and analysis as to how specific MPs and MLAs are actually involved (w.r.t grand scheme of things like Chief ministers and Prime ministers etc) in the delivery of anti-poverty + wealth generating + development measures to an area like @Joe Shearer mentioned earlier.


MPs can do much, if they've will. And Owaisi is not your average MP, he holds leverage nationally. He can demand things for Muslims, maybe even funds but his younger brother is demanding funds for temple-Mosques. And also, why don't he expel the miscreants from his party? It makes him the same a Modi, some motormouths are given a free pass to make puke worthy statements for consolidating vote-banks.

See this guy,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257647240371412993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257629472557326338


----------



## Nilgiri

Naofumi said:


> Got this one
> https://www.newindianexpress.com/ci...e-council-for-social-development-1784801.html



OK...this can be correlated to the income poverty somewhat too I would imagine.

Now do we have time series for this?

Also we have to remember Muslim fertility rate across India only recently dropped below the 3 level (in 2011 census I believe). As compared to Hindus and other communities that have been below 3 (And some below even 2) for a decade or two decades or more previously.

This will help immensely because Muslim parents will have more resources to focus per kid for the breakout from poverty....but it will take some time, it wont happen overnight.

That's why a time series comparing the exact same thing (with same standards used) is so important. It will present the movements rather than simple current state snapshot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

Nilgiri said:


> That's why a time series comparing the exact same thing (with same standards used) is so important. It will present the movements rather than simple current state snapshot.


A timeseries for MIM party is irrelevant as they're practically ruling since independence, it was preceded by Nizami period.
If you want to evaluate only Owaisi (not his father and other predecessors), then maybe we have to look at preceding two-three census.


----------



## Nilgiri

Naofumi said:


> What issues? Triple Talaq? Personal law? My friend that's a very bad criteria. And hoping Owaisi to go secular/pro-Dalit is dangerous to Dalit politics, he's simply not liked by the majority (Hindus).



Well someone has to voice the concerns, rather than acquiesce. Yes I agree its political stuff in the end...but its all part of federal republic democracy in the end.

Is there referendum done among muslim community for triple talaq and UCC? (out of interest?)

For UCC, I would see leaders like Owaisi have to be part of it for dicussions and fair compromise.



Naofumi said:


> MPs can do much, if they've will. And Owaisi is not your average MP, he holds leverage nationally. He can demand things for Muslims, maybe even funds but his younger brother is demanding funds for temple-Mosques. And also, why don't he expel the miscreants from his party? It makes him the same a Modi, some motormouths are given a free pass to make puke worthy statements for consolidating vote-banks.



Well system is built up this way...people cannot be so quiet, people are not so ideal....and they are of course not perfect or complete non-hypocrites. Politics you simply cannot survive being so....because of whats entrenched there by huge inertia already.

I am not asking for perfection from owaisi clan, but good pragmatic political development.



Naofumi said:


> See this guy,



There is such guys in every political party tbh...esp in our great, diverse country. Why you think I have turned more and more apolitical with time. Entropy build up.... the most toxic have biggest coverage over the "normies"...it suits everyone directional agenda much more than the stable, quieter "dedicated to actual issues" people.



Naofumi said:


> A timeseries for MIM party is irrelevant as they're practically ruling since independence, it was preceded by Nizami period.
> If you want to evaluate only Owaisi (not his father and other predecessors), then maybe we have to look at preceding two-three census.



Its relevant if you compare over time to other areas of India same way (that say started out roughly the same at independence)...or if you want to get more muslim demographic specific.....areas that have the same demography by religion roughly, like parts of Kerala and UP etc.


----------



## xeuss

Nilgiri said:


> Is there referendum done among muslim community for triple talaq and UCC? (out of interest?)



These are issues for Hindu community, not the Muslims. 

Why is that? Because of the obsession that permeates within Hindu society. Both issues are regarded as "benefits" to the Muslims, hence the abnormal level of obsession for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

xeuss said:


> These are issues for Hindu community, not the Muslims.
> 
> Why is that? Because of the obsession that permeates within Hindu society. Both issues are regarded as "benefits" to the Muslims, hence the abnormal level of obsession for them.



Just asking a simple question....has there been an actual survey done among what muslims think on this stuff?


----------



## xeuss

Nilgiri said:


> Just asking a simple question....has there been an actual survey done among what muslims think on this stuff?



Not that I am aware

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

Nilgiri said:


> For UCC, I would see leaders like Owaisi have to be part of it for dicussions and fair compromise.


Owaisi sits on AIMPLB's committee and this organisation still defends TT and Halala.


Nilgiri said:


> I am not asking for perfection from owaisi clan, but good pragmatic political development.


Political development still should include prosperity of their representative community, Modi got his mileage because of so-called Gujarat Model, even the likes of Yogi are making visible efforts for FDI, relaxing labor laws and all. And moreover, MIM is dead without Owaisi, there's not a single sane leader other than him.


Nilgiri said:


> There is such guys in every political party tbh...esp in our great, diverse country. Why you think I have turned more and more apolitical with time. Entropy build up.... the most toxic have biggest coverage over the "normies"...it suits everyone directional agenda much more than the stable, quieter "dedicated to actual issues" people.


Minority parties need to be extra careful because :
Hindu hate speech -> Muslim consolidation.
Muslim hate speech -> Hindu consolidation.
which is more dangerous?


Nilgiri said:


> Its relevant if you compare over time to other areas of India same way (that say started out roughly the same at independence)...or if you want to get more muslim demographic specific.....areas that have the same demography by religion roughly, like parts of Kerala and UP etc.


We're evaluating Owaisi, should the criteria of judging him be some random gutkhachaap MP from UP or say Gujarat Model? Yes, it maybe possible he did an average job but then I can't get satisfied with an average job when we Muslims need much more.


xeuss said:


> These are issues for Hindu community, not the Muslims.
> 
> Why is that? Because of the obsession that permeates within Hindu society. Both issues are regarded as "benefits" to the Muslims, hence the abnormal level of obsession for them.


Muslim stats (including TFR) are worrying, some regard personal law as a partial culprit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Naofumi said:


> Muslim stats (including TFR) are worrying, some regard personal law as a partial culprit.



BS. A Muslim in India does not encounter personal law unless in matters or marriage and inheritance. How does a Muslim marriage being conducted by an Imam affect community stats.


----------



## Naofumi

xeuss said:


> BS. A Muslim in India does not encounter personal law unless in matters or marriage and inheritance. How does a Muslim marriage being conducted by an Imam affect community stats.


1) I don't necessarily agree with it either.
2) How would you explain this (I am really looking for a good explanation)?

3:31 AM here, logging off now.


----------



## xeuss

Naofumi said:


> 1) I don't necessarily agree with it either.
> 2) How would you explain this (I am really looking for a good explanation)?



What does that have to do with the Personal Law? 

Kerala is doing economically and socially better than rest of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

xeuss said:


> Bottom line is Modi cannot be defeated, because the Hindu mind has been hacked to the extent that they have disassociated any failure from him and that they vote for him to "teach the Muslims a lesson".



You are getting the sequence wrong.

1. Muslim consolidation happened
2. Caste consolidation happened
3. Hindus consolidated

That is the correct sequence,
talking about recent Hindu consolidation without speaking about muslim consolidation for past few decades is what the so called "liberals" do.



xeuss said:


> Doubt Amit Shah will be alive then. He looks very sick at the moment. We are fervently praying for his health.



Everyone dies...
name one being, no matter how self proclaimed powerful etc etc...who did not die.

LOL...wishing some one death means that guy really got under your skin.
You lot are already defeated....



AfrazulMandal said:


> I don't know why the Hindu, the average Hindu hates Islam or Muslims. It does not make any sense to me at all. Even when I take a step back. When I try to think rationally and not as a Muslim. Nothing comes to mind.



Who is hating whom?
Who are the kaafirs?







And what is the above picture representative off?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

pothead said:


> And what is the above picture representative off?


Syncretic culture. 

Big deal.


----------



## pothead

AfrazulMandal said:


> Syncretic culture.
> 
> Big deal.



As long as it's a temple thats destroyed and desecreated - it's beautiful.
Let's try the same with some of YOUR religious structures....

Anyway, your post in a nutshell is Indian secularism & why have completely stopped believing your kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

pothead said:


> Who is hating whom?
> Who are the kaafirs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is the above picture representative off?


LOL Fake


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> LOL Fake


It is not fake. 

The temple was removed because some pujari of the temple violated a princess in Aurangzeb's procession.

@pothead Go ahead. Deny this.


----------



## Soumitra

AfrazulMandal said:


> It is not fake.
> 
> The temple was removed because some pujari of the temple violated a princess in Aurangzeb's procession.
> 
> @pothead Go ahead. Deny this.


Don't cry when we say "Ayodhya to jhanki hai, Kaashi, Mathura baaki hai"


----------



## pothead

AfrazulMandal said:


> It is not fake.
> 
> The temple was removed because some pujari of the temple violated a princess in Aurangzeb's procession.
> 
> @pothead Go ahead. Deny this.



Is there any use to deny this?
These are the same people who deny the atrocities of Mughals on Hindus...

And then they wonder why we don't trust them.


----------



## xeuss

AfrazulMandal said:


> It is not fake.
> 
> The temple was removed because some pujari of the temple violated a princess in Aurangzeb's procession.
> 
> @pothead Go ahead. Deny this.



More specifically, a Nepali Hindu princess. Aurangzeb had lodged her at the Vishwanath mandir when passing through the city. He thought a Hindu temple of the highest respect would be most suitable for a Hindu princess of royal blood. 

Looks like rape culture existed even then, and is not side effect of modern India.



Soumitra said:


> Don't cry when we say "Ayodhya to jhanki hai, Kaashi, Mathura baaki hai"



So you want to rebuild a temple to glorify the rapist of the Nepali princess?


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> More specifically, a Nepali Hindu princess. Aurangzeb had lodged her at the Vishwanath mandir when passing through the city. He thought a Hindu temple of the highest respect would be most suitable for a Hindu princess of royal blood.
> 
> Looks like rape culture existed even then, and is not side effect of modern India.
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to rebuild a temple to glorify the rapist of the Nepali princess?


You can say whatever tall tales you want, doesn't make it truth. 

And yes we can destroy Aurangzeb masjid just like we destroyed his great great grandfathers masjid


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> You can say whatever tall tales you want, doesn't make it truth.
> 
> And yes we can destroy Aurangzeb masjid just like we destroyed his great great grandfathers masjid



Oh yeah 5000 year civilization finds nothing wrong in rape.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

AfrazulMandal said:


> @Joe Shearer What was the name of the princess and what was she doing with Aurangzeb?
> 
> Were there military alliances with them then?



She was a descendant of a Rajput clan allied to the Mughals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Joe Shearer said:


> She was a descendant of a Rajput clan allied to the Mughals.


So Aurangzeb had no option but to demolish it.

Why is this story of being raped in the Kashi temple hidden from the public?

Releasing this info in the public domain will automatically protect the masjid from further encroachment.

Nobody will be willing to rebuild a temple on that site again.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nilgiri said:


> OK...this can be correlated to the income poverty somewhat too I would imagine.
> 
> Now do we have time series for this?
> 
> Also we have to remember Muslim fertility rate across India only recently dropped below the 3 level (in 2011 census I believe). As compared to Hindus and other communities that have been below 3 (And some below even 2) for a decade or two decades or more previously.
> 
> This will help immensely because Muslim parents will have more resources to focus per kid for the breakout from poverty....but it will take some time, it wont happen overnight.
> 
> That's why a time series comparing the exact same thing (with same standards used) is so important. It will present the movements rather than simple current state snapshot.



A relevant cross-section: Hindu Indians are better off than Muslim Indians once we look at their distribution. A majority of Muslim Indians are concentrated in the relatively impoverished north; the proportion of Muslim Indians in the south is a minority. Their greater poverty, hence their higher reproduction rate, is a direct result.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

xeuss said:


> Oh yeah 5000 year civilization finds nothing wrong in rape.


'Way of liffe'


----------



## Joe Shearer

AfrazulMandal said:


> So Aurangzeb had no option but to demolish it.
> 
> Why is this story of being raped in the Kashi temple hidden from the public?
> 
> Releasing this info in the public domain will automatically protect the masjid from further encroachment.
> 
> Nobody will be willing to rebuild a temple on that site again.



Those who know it, know. What do you want us to do, fight the trolls? Even in this environment, they swarm all over you; what do you think they will do in real life?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Joe Shearer said:


> Those who know it, know. What do you want us to do, fight the trolls? Even in this environment, they swarm all over you; what do you think they will do in real life?


@pothead Gather all your fellow Sanghis.

Take a breath.

Then be sorry.

Read about your shameful past and learn and make amends. Aurangzeb had to destroy the temple because it was defiled.

@Joe Shearer Why build the masjid there though? We dont have such purification ritual!

@xeuss?


----------



## Joe Shearer

AfrazulMandal said:


> @pothead Gather all your fellow Sanghis.
> 
> Take a breath.
> 
> Then be sorry.
> 
> Read about your shameful past and learn and make amends. Aurangzeb had to destroy the temple because it was defiled.
> 
> @Joe Shearer Why build the masjid there though? We dont have such purification ritual!
> 
> @xeuss?



Building the mosque there was insensitive and high-handed, and was the character of the imperial power of those days. I think it was a terrible decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Joe Shearer said:


> Building the mosque there was insensitive and high-handed, and was the character of the imperial power of those days. I think it was a terrible decision.


Why do you think so?

I think this can be interesting. 

Let the Hindus respond, I want to read more about this and nail their lies. May be open a thread on this. Lets see.


----------



## Joe Shearer

AfrazulMandal said:


> Why do you think so?
> 
> I think this can be interesting.
> 
> Let the Hindus respond, I want to read more about this and nail their lies. May be open a thread on this. Lets see.



HEY!

I'm a Hindu. I'm not a bigot, if that's what you mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Joe Shearer said:


> HEY!
> 
> I'm a Hindu. I'm not a bigot, if that's what you mean.


Sure. I know.

Let THEM respond. You know who I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

AfrazulMandal said:


> Why do you think so?
> 
> I think this can be interesting.
> 
> Let the Hindus respond, I want to read more about this and nail their lies. May be open a thread on this. Lets see.



This is pointless. 

They believe anonymous whatsapp forwards rather than scholarly works by professionals. Why? Because they want to believe all the lies, as long as those lies show Muslims as the bad guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AfrazulMandal

xeuss said:


> This is pointless.
> 
> They believe anonymous whatsapp forwards rather than scholarly works by professionals. Why? Because they want to believe all the lies, as long as those lies show Muslims as the bad guy.


Still. 

I would love to read what they have to say. Mental gymnastics are fun to watch.


----------



## xeuss

AfrazulMandal said:


> Still.
> 
> I would love to read what they have to say. Mental gymnastics are fun to watch.



They'll slink away and come back with..."What about the Kashmiri Pandits"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

xeuss said:


> "What about the Kashmiri Pandits"


These were another group of Class A Islamophobes and bigots. for the vast majority of Pandits, not a day goes by without bad mouthing Islam or Muslims.


----------



## Naofumi

What's the source of this Princess rape story?


----------



## Soumitra

Naofumi said:


> What's the source of this Princess rape story?



No source. @Joe Shearer pulled the story from where the sun doesn't shine. @xeuss and @AfrazulMandal are just basking in the reflected glory of their "intellectual" big brother. such a fantastical tale. Nobody can prove or disprove it. I am saying nothing of this sort happened. They will obviously say I got it from "Whatsapp University". I have been debating with Islamists and Leftists for more than a decade. This is the very first time I have heard of this story of "Rape of a rajput princess"

At the height of Ram Janambhumi struggle there was a slogan "Ayodhya to Jhanki hai,Kashi Mathura baaki hai" None of the leftists or Islamists ever countered the demand to restore the temple at Gyanvapi mosque with this claim. Suddenly on 15th May 2020 @AfrazulMandal wakes up and makes this claim. But here is a funny thing he doesn't begin by this claim. He initially says



AfrazulMandal said:


> Syncretic culture.
> 
> Big deal.



Which is perfectly in line with his worldview that Hindus must make way for Muslims

When @pothead countered him



pothead said:


> As long as it's a temple thats destroyed and desecreated - it's beautiful.
> Let's try the same with some of YOUR religious structures....
> 
> Anyway, your post in a nutshell is Indian secularism & why have completely stopped believing your kind.



he suddenly invented this story




AfrazulMandal said:


> It is not fake.
> 
> The temple was removed because some pujari of the temple violated a princess in Aurangzeb's procession.



Then his brother in arm @xeuss embellishes the story


xeuss said:


> More specifically, a Nepali Hindu princess. Aurangzeb had lodged her at the Vishwanath mandir when passing through the city. He thought a Hindu temple of the highest respect would be most suitable for a Hindu princess of royal blood.



Then the big brother comes to defend the little brother with the tale of the Rajput Princess

Now you may say that "Hey you are a Sanghi, we will not believe you." See it is impossible to prove a negative. But I have an impeccable source - Audrey Truschke

She is a leftist "historian" and one of the biggest fan girls of Auragzeb. She has written a biography of Auragzeb where she has whitewashed him.

She spends the whole day fighting "Sanghi Trolls" on twitter and keeps on saying how great Aurangzeb is.

I went to her twitter timeline to see if she ever mentioned this tale and I found zilch







The biggest defender of Aurangzeb and his biographer has never mentioned this tale and you expect me to believe it just because of 15th May 2020 @Joe Shearer @AfrazulMandal and @xeuss pulled something fromup their @$$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> No source. @Joe Shearer pulled the story from where the sun doesn't shine. @xeuss and @AfrazulMandal are just basking in the reflected glory of their "intellectual" big brother. such a fantastical tale. Nobody can prove or disprove it. I am saying nothing of this sort happened. They will obviously say I got it from "Whatsapp University". I have been debating with Islamists and Leftists for more than a decade. This is the very first time I have heard of this story of "Rape of a rajput princess"
> 
> At the height of Ram Janambhumi struggle there was a slogan "Ayodhya to Jhanki hai,Kashi Mathura baaki hai" None of the leftists or Islamists ever countered the demand to restore the temple at Gyanvapi mosque with this claim. Suddenly on 15th May 2020 @AfrazulMandal wakes up and makes this claim. But here is a funny thing he doesn't begin by this claim. He initially says
> 
> 
> 
> Which is perfectly in line with his worldview that Hindus must make way for Muslims
> 
> When @pothead countered him
> 
> 
> 
> he suddenly invented this story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then his brother in arm @xeuss embellishes the story
> 
> 
> Then the big brother comes to defend the little brother with the tale of the Rajput Princess
> 
> Now you may say that "Hey you are a Sanghi, we will not believe you." See it is impossible to prove a negative. But I have an impeccable source - Audrey Truschke
> 
> She is a leftist "historian" and one of the biggest fan girls of Auragzeb. She has written a biography of Auragzeb where she has whitewashed him.
> 
> She spends the whole day fighting "Sanghi Trolls" on twitter and keeps on saying how great Aurangzeb is.
> 
> I went to her twitter timeline to see if she ever mentioned this tale and I found zilch
> 
> View attachment 632646
> 
> 
> The biggest defender of Aurangzeb and his biographer has never mentioned this tale and you expect me to believe it just because of 15th May 2020 @Joe Shearer @AfrazulMandal and @xeuss pulled something fromup their @$$



One thing good that came out of all this is that a Sanghi used Audrey Trushcke as a reference. It's a start. Perhaps spend more time on her articles and see what else she wrote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> One thing good that came out of all this is that a Sanghi used Audrey Trushcke as a reference. It's a start. Perhaps spend more time on her articles and see what else she wrote.


I used a leftist Islamist to puncture a false claim by another leftist Islamist. she is just a tool - use and throw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Soumitra said:


> No source. @Joe Shearer pulled the story from where the sun doesn't shine. @xeuss and @AfrazulMandal are just basking in the reflected glory of their "intellectual" big brother. such a fantastical tale. Nobody can prove or disprove it. I am saying nothing of this sort happened. They will obviously say I got it from "Whatsapp University". I have been debating with Islamists and Leftists for more than a decade. This is the very first time I have heard of this story of "Rape of a rajput princess"
> 
> At the height of Ram Janambhumi struggle there was a slogan "Ayodhya to Jhanki hai,Kashi Mathura baaki hai" None of the leftists or Islamists ever countered the demand to restore the temple at Gyanvapi mosque with this claim. Suddenly on 15th May 2020 @AfrazulMandal wakes up and makes this claim. But here is a funny thing he doesn't begin by this claim. He initially says
> 
> 
> 
> Which is perfectly in line with his worldview that Hindus must make way for Muslims
> 
> When @pothead countered him
> 
> 
> 
> he suddenly invented this story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then his brother in arm @xeuss embellishes the story
> 
> 
> Then the big brother comes to defend the little brother with the tale of the Rajput Princess
> 
> Now you may say that "Hey you are a Sanghi, we will not believe you." See it is impossible to prove a negative. But I have an impeccable source - Audrey Truschke
> 
> She is a leftist "historian" and one of the biggest fan girls of Auragzeb. She has written a biography of Auragzeb where she has whitewashed him.
> 
> She spends the whole day fighting "Sanghi Trolls" on twitter and keeps on saying how great Aurangzeb is.
> 
> I went to her twitter timeline to see if she ever mentioned this tale and I found zilch
> 
> View attachment 632646
> 
> 
> The biggest defender of Aurangzeb and his biographer has never mentioned this tale and you expect me to believe it just because of 15th May 2020 @Joe Shearer @AfrazulMandal and @xeuss pulled something fromup their @$$


Relax.

Please do me a favor.

Can you tag all the Hindus here. I will open a thread and we can discuss this there. 

Sounds fair?


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> I used a leftist Islamist to puncture a false claim by another leftist Islamist. she is just a tool - use and throw



I haven't read Audrey's book on Aurangzeb, so not sure if it is mentioned there.

But this story has been around, with minor variations in the details. Google it and you will find it as well. 

But you should read Audrey's works. It is scholarly, so that might be a problem for you.


----------



## Soumitra

AfrazulMandal said:


> Relax.
> 
> Please do me a favor.
> 
> Can you tag all the Hindus here. I will open a thread and we can discuss this there.
> 
> Sounds fair?


Do what you want. You want a leftist Islamist circle j**k be my guest.


----------



## Naofumi

xeuss said:


> I haven't read Audrey's book on Aurangzeb, so not sure if it is mentioned there.
> 
> But this story has been around, with minor variations in the details. Google it and you will find it as well.
> 
> But you should read Audrey's works. It is scholarly, so that might be a problem for you.


I found this one only - Koenraad Elst (Hindutva ideologue) debunking it by claiming the root source was Molvi from Kashi, is there any refutation to Elst?
https://arisebharat.com/2017/03/09/why-did-aurangzeb-demolish-the-kashi-vishvanath/


----------



## Naofumi

She says it's in her book though

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884020681817686017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Naofumi said:


> She says it's in her book though
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884020681817686017


that story is hearsay with no evidence

https://arisebharat.com/2017/03/09/why-did-aurangzeb-demolish-the-kashi-vishvanath/


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> that story is hearsay with no evidence
> 
> https://arisebharat.com/2017/03/09/why-did-aurangzeb-demolish-the-kashi-vishvanath/



Hearsay meaning it wasn't written down?

There are quite a few religious texts I know that were never written down. I guess they must be hearsay too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

In front of our eyes within a few weeks Tabliqui Jamaat was changed to Single Source and that too when a Hindutva Govt. is in power. HEre you are talking about what happened hundreds of years ago when Mughals were in power



xeuss said:


> Hearsay meaning it wasn't written down?
> 
> There are quite a few religious texts I know that were never written down. I guess they must be hearsay too.


Religious texts not written down? If it is text that means it is written down


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> In front of our eyes within a few weeks Tabliqui Jamaat was changed to Single Source and that too when a Hindutva Govt. is in power. HEre you are talking about what happened hundreds of years ago when Mughals were in power
> 
> 
> Religious texts not written down? If it is text that means it is written down



Written down centuries later...


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Soumitra said:


> In front of our eyes within a few weeks Tabliqui Jamaat was changed to Single Source and that too when a Hindutva Govt. is in power. HEre you are talking about what happened hundreds of years ago when Mughals were in power
> 
> 
> Religious texts not written down? If it is text that means it is written down


Please share the names. I will tag you folks. 

You present your evidence. I intend to go through them.


----------



## Naofumi

If someone has read the book then he may tell what Audrey's arguments are @Joe Shearer


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> Written down centuries later...


give example. Dont say they were not printed because printing press was invented centuries later. They were certainly written down but not mass produced

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

xeuss said:


> Written down centuries later...


----------



## GHALIB

Soumitra said:


> that story is hearsay with no evidence
> 
> https://arisebharat.com/2017/03/09/why-did-aurangzeb-demolish-the-kashi-vishvanath/



he also destroyed krishn janmabhoomi mandir in mathura , there was a golden barricade around krishna statue gifted by dara shikoh at keshav rai mandir in mathura , aurangzeb destroyed that structure and looted it because it was made of gold .



Soumitra said:


> In front of our eyes within a few weeks Tabliqui Jamaat was changed to Single Source and that too when a Hindutva Govt. is in power. HEre you are talking about what happened hundreds of years ago when Mughals were in power
> 
> 
> Religious texts not written down? If it is text that means it is written down



mughals and slave dynasty treated hindustani muslims and hindus as second class citizens , aurangzeb was such a bigot that he destroyed shia buildings , murals , and hindu structures in golkunda fort when he annexed golhunda kingdom and destroyed shia qutubshahi dynasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

It's been 6 years today


----------



## Soumitra

Why Modi wins? 

@xeuss @Naofumi @AfrazulMandal @jamahir @Joe Shearer @ChennaiDude @pothead @Nilgiri @Suriya 

Read this thread from an avovedly anti-modi secular liberal journalist/activist


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261914884792410113

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naofumi

Soumitra said:


> Why Modi wins?
> 
> @xeuss @Naofumi @AfrazulMandal @jamahir @Joe Shearer @ChennaiDude @pothead @Nilgiri @Suriya
> 
> Read this thread from an avovedly anti-modi secular liberal journalist/activist
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261914884792410113


I have been already saying most of these factors on this and other forum.


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261914884792410113



I have some points :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261920089147944961
This might be true.

So, there should be a combined opposition of the Center-Left and Left under one umbrella which should become the ruling party in any state where one of the component party rules. For example, in Kerala it is the CPI-M ruling. Instead of this, it should be the umbrella movement ruling.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261920414734913536
Again true.

So, new youth leaders like Kanhaiya Kumar and Shehla Rashid should be seen on friendly media outlets like NDTV.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261914918728560641
For some in this country, the idea of nationalism is not self-improvement but shouting "I hate Pakistan" and equating Indian Muslims with ISI.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261914906263076864
Yet Rohith Vemula's Dalit mother chose to convert to Buddhism and remained so.


----------



## Naofumi

jamahir said:


> I have some points :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261920089147944961
> This might be true.
> 
> So, there should be a combined opposition of the Center-Left and Left under one umbrella which should become the ruling party in any state where one of the component party rules. For example, in Kerala it is the CPI-M ruling. Instead of this, it should be the umbrella movement ruling.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261920414734913536
> Again true.
> 
> So, new youth leaders like Kanhaiya Kumar and Shehla Rashid should be seen on friendly media outlets like NDTV.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261914918728560641
> For some in this country, the idea of nationalism is not self-improvement but shouting "I hate Pakistan" and equating Indian Muslims with ISI.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261914906263076864
> Yet Rohith Vemula's Dalit mother chose to convert to Buddhism and remained so.


The guy himself admitted many of these in comments, his main point being is that Hindutva is one of the many reasons.
On watching NDTV, it's not a point because we can't force others to watch it and it's the others who need mind change not us, secondly Kanhaiya Kumar can't be the PM ever - it contradicts the point of nationalism which the author himself addressed.
Also see
https://theprint.in/opinion/upper-c...-want-to-be-lead-anti-caste-movements/233572/

Also this


Naofumi said:


> Yadav -> SP
> Non-Yadav OBC -> BJP
> Jatav -> BSP
> Non-Jatav SC -> BJP



It's that lower caste parties served interests of their specific castes only, so other lower castes started voting for BJP as a solution.


----------



## jamahir

Naofumi said:


> On watching NDTV, it's not a point because we can't force others to watch it and it's the others who need mind change not us



So how will you get them to change their mind ?



Naofumi said:


> secondly Kanhaiya Kumar can't be the PM ever - it contradicts the point of nationalism which the author himself addressed.



Can you elaborate ?



Naofumi said:


> Also see
> https://theprint.in/opinion/upper-c...-want-to-be-lead-anti-caste-movements/233572/



The author has not mentioned once about Rohith Vemula who in his death managed to unite a few progressive movements. In 2017 or 2018 I attended a a gathering at my city's town hall, where progressive groups were represented and speeches read out.



Naofumi said:


> Also this
> It's that lower caste parties served interests of their specific castes only, so other lower castes started voting for BJP as a solution.



That is why I say, someone charismatic like Kanhaiya could become the puller of all lower castes.


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> Why Modi wins?
> 
> @xeuss @Naofumi @AfrazulMandal @jamahir @Joe Shearer @ChennaiDude @pothead @Nilgiri @Suriya
> 
> Read this thread from an avovedly anti-modi secular liberal journalist/activist
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261914884792410113



Just an attempt to portray that all Hindus are not Modi bhakts. No one claims that, but using polling numbers to justify such a position is grasping at straws. This has been explained several times over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

jamahir said:


> So how will you get them to change their mind ?


That's the million dollar question...


jamahir said:


> Can you elaborate ?


His image don't have a trace of nationalism and the JNU episode is a stain he can't get away with.


jamahir said:


> The author has not mentioned once about Rohith Vemula who in his death managed to unite a few progressive movements. In 2017 or 2018 I attended a a gathering at my city's town hall, where progressive groups were represented and speeches read out.
> 
> That is why I say, someone charismatic like Kanhaiya could become the puller of all lower castes.


Can a white man lead black men's struggle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Naofumi said:


> Can a white man lead a black's men struggle?



This needs to be highlighted. Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Soumitra said:


> Why Modi wins?
> 
> @xeuss @Naofumi @AfrazulMandal @jamahir @Joe Shearer @ChennaiDude @pothead @Nilgiri @Suriya
> 
> Read this thread from an avovedly anti-modi secular liberal journalist/activist
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261914884792410113


Our own @RiazHaq has vomited in the reply section. LOL.



Naofumi said:


> That's the million dollar question...
> 
> His image don't have a trace of nationalism and the JNU episode is a stain he can't get away with.
> 
> Can a white man lead black men's struggle?


Brilliant post.

@Soumitra I am waiting for the list of Sanghis on this forum. I ONLY intend to engage honorably.

Will tag you in a thread for discussion...


----------



## Soumitra

AfrazulMandal said:


> @Soumitra I am waiting for the list of Sanghis on this forum. I ONLY intend to engage honorably.
> 
> Will tag you in a thread for discussion


1 I am not here to spoon feed you. Just go through the replies on this thread and you will know who they are
2 you don't have a single honourable bone in your body. You were in fact chased out of Twitter by your co-religionists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262534354196213761


----------



## Naofumi

@jamahir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263654262061428737

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Naofumi said:


> @jamahir
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263654262061428737



I will watch it in the evening when I will be able to borrow headphones from my brother.


----------



## Naofumi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263742034151723008


----------



## Soumitra

@jamahir @Shantanu_Left @Joe Shearer @xeuss @Naofumi @ChennaiDude and all other liberals here.


----------



## jamahir

Naofumi said:


> @jamahir
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263654262061428737



The maker made fun of all of them.

And Arnab gesturing aggressively while muted... 



Soumitra said:


> @jamahir @Shantanu_Left @Joe Shearer @xeuss @Naofumi @ChennaiDude and all other liberals here.



The usual Bhakt diatribe.

And it was quite revealing that his thoughts about women's empowerment were in consonance with those in Pakistan who opposed the Aurat March.

Bhakts everywhere are the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

23rd May 2019 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131461304349265920


----------



## Soumitra

@IceCold @xeuss @Naofumi @AfrazulMandal @Shantanu_Left 

You guys were wondering why BJP and Modi wins. This is the reason

https://theprint.in/politics/bjp-be...e-people-in-the-run-up-to-bihar-polls/430539/

The Bihar polls are in October-November and 5 months before that in May BJP has already started it's on the ground campaign. They have realised that because of corona the campaign would be different and they have already started making preparation for it. They have started identifying people at the booth level. All this is being overseen by the National President of the party. Narendra Modi and Amit Shah will directly interact with booth level influential people. 

Tell me which other party does this level of on the ground preparation even during election leave alone 5 months prior to them. If you ask the Congress or RJD bihar incharge what their election strategy will be you will just get a superficial answer of attacking Modi and Nitish Kumar on covid. How and when to do it, who is going to do it, how will message be structured, there will be no answer. If you ask Rahul Gandhi to name 5 district level leaders, let alone booth level there will be a blank.
BJP has their message and medium and they will spread to the last voter. That is why they win

You may all hate BJP but you can't deny their organizational strength


----------



## Naofumi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265886248515760130
@jamahir @xeuss @Soumitra @Shantanu_Left

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Naofumi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265886248515760130
> @jamahir @xeuss @Soumitra @Shantanu_Left



Is that a Freudian slip ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

jamahir said:


> Is that a Freudian slip ?


What else?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> @IceCold @xeuss @Naofumi @AfrazulMandal @Shantanu_Left
> 
> You guys were wondering why BJP and Modi wins. This is the reason
> 
> https://theprint.in/politics/bjp-be...e-people-in-the-run-up-to-bihar-polls/430539/
> 
> You may all hate BJP but you can't deny their organizational strength



There is no denying the BJP's organization skills. However, assembly elections are different from the national elections, there are a lot more factors that affect the vote. This is only one aspect.

You have to understand that we don't hate the BJP because we are Muslim. We hate the BJP because of its anti-Muslim campaign and it makes Muslims scapegoats for all that ails India. If it was not anti-Muslim, we would treat it like any other political party, and vote for it on its merits.

The bigger question is, would you and your Sanghi brethren vote for it if it wasn't ant-Muslim? The answer is no. No matter how better organized it is, or how much pro-business it is, or whatever other factor, your vote for it is determined by only one reason - to teach Muslims a lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> There is no denying the BJP's organization skills. However, assembly elections are different from the national elections, there are a lot more factors that affect the vote. This is only one aspect.
> 
> You have to understand that we don't hate the BJP because we are Muslim. We hate the BJP because of its anti-Muslim campaign and it makes Muslims scapegoats for all that ails India. If it was not anti-Muslim, we would treat it like any other political party, and vote for it on its merits.
> 
> The bigger question is, would you and your Sanghi brethren vote for it if it wasn't ant-Muslim? The answer is no. No matter how better organized it is, or how much pro-business it is, or whatever other factor, your vote for it is determined by only one reason - to teach Muslims a lesson.


How do you know what I think when I vote for BJP. 

BTW many people vote for its economic policies, or because they benefitted from various schemes, or they don't like other parties. 

Your main assumptions of BJP being anti-muslim gives it votes is wrong. People who vote for it because of religious reasons vote because it is the only *Pro-Hindu* party. No other party openly supports Hindus. SS did in early days now they don't. And all Hindus realise the fake temple run of Rahul baba. 

Muslim don't vote for it because it doesn't appease them. Modi doesn't do iftaar parties or chase after the mullahs. He doesn't promise salary to imams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> How do you know what I think when I vote for BJP.
> 
> BTW many people vote for its economic policies, or because they benefitted from various schemes, or they don't like other parties.
> 
> Your main assumptions of BJP being anti-muslim gives it votes is wrong. People who vote for it because of religious reasons vote because it is the only *Pro-Hindu* party. No other party openly supports Hindus. SS did in early days now they don't. And all Hindus realise the fake temple run of Rahul baba.
> 
> Muslim don't vote for it because it doesn't appease them. Modi doesn't do iftaar parties or chase after the mullahs. He doesn't promise salary to imams.



A lot of falsehoods in your posts. Where do I start?

In India, being pro-Hindu means being anti-Muslim. Looks at all your utterances. All your pro-Hindu points are simply anti-Muslim or perceived anti-Muslim. All of BJP's supposed pro-Hindu policies are, no surprise, all anti-Muslim. It seems that the existence of Hinduism as a religion is dependent upon how much you can hurt Muslims. 

As far as Imam's salaries go, no government entity pays for it. They are paid by the local masjid or the Waqf board. Is that the latest fake news doing the rounds on your WhatsApp forwards?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> As far as Imam's salaries go, no government entity pays for it. They are paid by the local masjid or the Waqf board. Is that the latest fake news doing the rounds on your WhatsApp forwards?



http://www.milligazette.com/news/97...azzins-from-government-funds-unconstitutional



xeuss said:


> In India, being pro-Hindu means being anti-Muslim. Looks at all your utterances. All your pro-Hindu points are simply anti-Muslim or perceived anti-Muslim. All of BJP's supposed pro-Hindu policies are, no surprise, all anti-Muslim. It seems that the existence of Hinduism as a religion is dependent upon how much you can hurt Muslims.



I can't help if you think Pro-Hindu means anti-muslim

Please continue to wallow in your sorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> http://www.milligazette.com/news/97...azzins-from-government-funds-unconstitutional



I think you are supporting my point by linking that article. Thank you.



Soumitra said:


> I can't help if you think Pro-Hindu means anti-muslim
> 
> Please continue to wallow in your sorrow.



Your postings, and your party's works have confirmed that.

Can you cite me what pro-Hindu measures were taken by the BJP?


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> I think you are supporting my point by linking that article. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your postings, and your party's works have confirmed that.
> 
> Can you cite me what pro-Hindu measures were taken by the BJP?


Imams were appeased by Momota till high court ordered them not to do so. 

I don't need to tell you what the government has done for me. Sufficient to say that I am happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> Imams were appeased by Momota till high court ordered them not to do so.
> 
> I don't need to tell you what the government has done for me. Sufficient to say that I am happy.



So Mamta didi did indeed institute a practice that ran afoul of the constitution, and the courts rightfully struck it down. 

So at the end, Muslim imams are still not paid by the government. I don't see why you are harping on a situation that no longer exists (and existed only temporarily) as something that is an existing situation rectified by the BJP.

What Muslims do want is to live in India with security and dignity and not subjected to the numerous state sponsored pogroms. As one of the communities that rank lowest on all socio-economic indicators in the country, it would be beneficial for us to have a government that addresses those socio-economic inequalities as well. Sadly, all political parties ignore our real needs.

Coming to your other deflection, it is quite clear that you cannot cite any pro-Hindu initiative by the BJP government that does not affect the Muslims. You usual anti-Muslim tirades are a testament to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Soumitra said:


> Imams were appeased by Momota till high court ordered them not to do so.
> 
> I don't need to tell you what the government has done for me. Sufficient to say that I am happy.



SP govt in UP did same type of projects for dini madarsas of uttar pradesh.maulvis were being given salary for teaching in madarsa .


----------



## Soumitra

GHALIB said:


> SP govt in UP did same type of projects for dini madarsas of uttar pradesh.maulvis were being given salary for teaching in madarsa .


Why are you trying to take away @xeuss victim card? "Secular" parties give illegal and unconstitutional sops to Ms. BJP comes to power and stops these. Ms then play victim card that big bad BJP is anti-muslim because it doesn't allow illegal activities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Soumitra said:


> Why are you trying to take away @xeuss victim card? "Secular" parties give illegal and unconstitutional sops to Ms. BJP comes to power and stops these. Ms then play victim card that big bad BJP is anti-muslim because it doesn't allow illegal activities



they are all from ghazwa i hind party who read nasim hijazi novels , they are dreaming of khilafat rule in india .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Open letter from PM Modi to people of India on completion of 1 year of his 2nd term

https://m.economictimes.com/news/po...ow/76098495.cms#click=https://t.co/Tmii4trZoG


----------



## xeuss

GHALIB said:


> SP govt in UP did same type of projects for dini madarsas of uttar pradesh.maulvis were being given salary for teaching in madarsa .



It wasn't as you mention. In an effort to modernize madrassa education, madrassas were expected to offer education that would meet the qualifications of the UP State Board of Education, including their syllabus. Those madrassas that met all the requirements, would have the salaries of the teachers paid by the government. 

In almost all cases, Maulvis were not qualified to offer education that was needed, therefore madrassas hired teachers from outside (including Hindus). Salaries of those teachers were paid by the state. 

I know of at least one madrassa in UP that has since converted to a full time school as a result of this. Religious studies is offered as an optional subject. Otherwise, the education is all per the UP State Board. Most of the teachers that teach there are Hindus. 

I believe this practice is still in force by the Ajay Bisht government.

This is a good initiative. Let us appreciate these good measures that was taken by the administration of the Samajwadi Party.


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> Open letter from PM Modi to people of India on completion of 1 year of his 2nd term
> 
> https://m.economictimes.com/news/po...ow/76098495.cms#click=https://t.co/Tmii4trZoG




Another anti-national Lt. Col talking making some sense. Let's brand him an urban naxal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266716265856425985


----------



## Chhatrapati

xeuss said:


> Another anti-national Lt. Col talking making some sense. Let's brand him an urban naxal.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266716265856425985


haha as usual picking on irrelevant issues. Yee Modi tweets from his account. So what? That's not PMOI handle but Modi's personal Twitter account. 

He can talk about the food he ate, to political drama. He can tweet with the ruling party's symbol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Chhatrapati said:


> haha as usual picking on irrelevant issues. Yee Modi tweets from his account. So what? That's not PMOI handle but Modi's personal Twitter account.
> 
> He can talk about the food he ate, to political drama. He can tweet with the ruling party's symbol.



He can also give away 5 km of land to the Chinese. He can do anything he wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

xeuss said:


> He can also give away 5 km of land to the Chinese. He can do anything he wants.


Somebody got no balls. 

I don't know why India spends so much money on the armed forces... Waste...

Nothing can make up for the lack of a resolute leadership.

And no, bombing trees in Balakot and killing unarmed Muslims to stage terror attacks is not leadership.


----------



## Chhatrapati

xeuss said:


> He can also give away 5 km of land to the Chinese. He can do anything he wants.


Deflection... Deflection... Did he now according to your expert OSINT who you're probably gonna quote now, because you like to believe that.


----------



## xeuss

Chhatrapati said:


> Deflection... Deflection... Did he now according to your expert OSINT who you're probably gonna quote now, because you like to believe that.



What's deflecting about Modi giving away land to the Chinese? He does that to Ambani and Adani as well. He just went global this time. As you said, he can do anything he wants.


----------



## Chhatrapati

xeuss said:


> What's deflecting about Modi giving away land to the Chinese? He does that to Ambani and Adani as well. He just went global this time. As you said, he can do anything he wants.


haha says who? You and your expert OSINT?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xeuss

Chhatrapati said:


> haha says who? You and your expert OSINT?



Says me on this forum.

Why is Mir Jafar getting so tickled silly?


----------



## GHALIB

xeuss said:


> He can also give away 5 km of land to the Chinese. He can do anything he wants.





AfrazulMandal said:


> Somebody got no balls.
> 
> I don't know why India spends so much money on the armed forces... Waste...
> 
> Nothing can make up for the lack of a resolute leadership.
> 
> And no, bombing trees in Balakot and killing unarmed Muslims to stage terror attacks is not leadership.




progenys of bin qasim and ghaznavi are day dreaming of breaking india .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

GHALIB said:


> progenys of bin qasim and ghaznavi are day dreaming of breaking india .........



While Mir Jafars dream of selling out the country and its people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

xeuss said:


> Says *me* on this forum.
> 
> Why is Mir Jafar getting so tickled silly?


I guess that's all *you *are left with. woohoo, statements when confronted. Jog on boi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

AfrazulMandal said:


> Somebody got no balls.
> 
> I don't know why India spends so much money on the armed forces... Waste...
> 
> Nothing can make up for the lack of a resolute leadership.
> 
> And no, bombing trees in Balakot and killing unarmed Muslims to stage terror attacks is not leadership.



settling kashmir is our first priority
we have abolished art 370 and 35 a , we will settle indian public in jammu and kashmir like israel is doing in palestine , you can call your all sons of bin qasim, ghaznavi ,ghori , ayubi , khalid walid and irtugral ghazi , babar , aurangjeb , hafij seyed, masood azhar, ajmal qassai,taliban,al qayada, baghdadi, for your help . that is our first priority .
chinese will be dealt as per established procedures between two countries .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*BJP’s undiluted power at the Centre has weakened the bargaining position of regional parties*

After a repeat performance in sweeping the 2019 national election, a dominant Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) has begun to assert itself in new parts of India and challenged the standard narrative of regional parties being kingmakers in Indian politics. In 2014, the BJP won 282 out of 543 seats. This number rose to 303 seats in 2019. In consecutive elections, the BJP has formed the majority in government, the first time this has occurred since 1971, with a mandate to consolidate its power. This has allowed the BJP to expand its footprint across India – not only in electoral terms but also in cultural terms. What does the expansion of the BJP beyond its traditional regional bases portend for regional parties in India? How are Centre and State relations being renegotiated as the party system in India is shifting? At the outset, it is important to note that for many years ‘regional parties’ have garnered a significant vote share. Even in 1984, during the throes of Congress’ electoral dominance, the share of the national vote going to parties other than Congress and BJP topped 40%. When we conceive of the relative strength of regional parties in India, it is not about vote share – since regional parties garner significant vote share even in periods in which a national party is dominant. It is about regional parties’ bargaining strength vis-a-vis national parties and the capacity to affect governance in the country. This is a counterpoint to a narrative of regional party persistence in India (Tillin 2015; Sircar and Verma 2019).

In this piece, we argue that the electoral performance of the BJP, and the popularity of Narendra Modi, has weakened the bargaining position of regional parties. The BJP’s undiluted power at the Centre has allowed for greater centralization of power in matters of governance. Centralization lies at the heart of the BJP’s ‘hegemonic’ project. This in turn has generated greater distinctions between regional and national politics. The popularity of Prime Minister Modi fueled by discernible powers and government schemes attributed to the national government generates a national politics that can be easily separated from regional politics for the voter. This increasingly separate form of national politics weakens the role of regional parties in national politics, both in electoral terms and in bargaining power, as regional parties rarely have well-defined, credible national policy platforms in India. It does however create conditions for entrenching regional parties at the State level.

*Regional parties and India’s party system*
The Congress had traditionally been the dominant party in the Indian party system, but by the 1990s the party had begun to weaken. At the same time, the BJP started to gain in popularity, with significant help from the ‘Ram Janmabhoomi’ movement. The BJP formed government with its coalition, the National Democratic Alliance (NDA), for the first time ever in 1998, signaling a shift in the Indian party system – from a dominant party system to a bipolar system with BJP and Congress (and allies) forming the poles – often referred to as the third party system by scholars of Indian politics (Yadav 1999). Despite the change in orientation of the party system, a significant share of the vote continued to go to regional and local parties. Figure 1 displays the share of the vote to BJP, Congress, and regional parties (coded as all parties other than BJP and Congress) for national elections from 1984 to the present. The year 1984 is chosen as the base year, as it corresponds to the first national election that the BJP became a full-fledged party. As can be seen in the graph, the BJP’s fortunes in Indian politics start to turn in the early to mid 1990s – after the demolition of the Babri Masjid in December 1992 by Hindu fundamentalist forces. Nonetheless, the sheer stability of the vote share to regional parties is noticeable. Between 1984 and 2014, the regional parties secured between 43% and 52% vote share. By these standards, the 2014 national election in which the BJP came to power was unremarkable, as the regional parties procured 49% of the vote share. The major shift in the 2014 national election is that the BJP gained vote share at the expense of Congress.

But things shifted in 2019, with the regional party vote share dropping significantly to 44%. Much of this was due to the ability of the BJP to make inroads into states, like Odisha, Telangana, and West Bengal, which have been dominated by regional actors for at least a decade. Two descriptive facts are worth noting. First, at more than 40% vote share, the regional parties still receive a sizable share of support from Indian voters. This is, however, just an artifact of the fact that across many regions of India, particularly the Hindi belt, the BJP and Congress are in direct competition with each other. The increase in vote share of one these parties necessarily implies a drop in vote share for the other party, in almost a zero-sum fashion (this is obvious from Figure 1). The second fact is that at 37% of the vote share and over 300 seats (out of 543), the BJP is the single dominant party in the Indian system – what some scholars have referred to as the ‘fourth party system’ (Vaishnav and Hinston 2019). Indeed, in head-to-head competition between the BJP and Congress, the BJP won 92% of the time. But these descriptive facts have little substantive or explanatory meaning. While the BJP has emerged as the dominant party, and this can be shown in a variety of ways, the key question is how and why the BJP has become so dominant so quickly. Furthermore, as we will argue below in some detail, even if vote shares are substantial, the position of regional parties is fundamentally weaker to what it was a decade ago. The core issue is how the current configuration of voters and parties has changed the bargaining power between regional parties and the national party forming government (in this case, a dominant BJP).

*Why vote for regional parties?*
Why do voters vote for regional parties in national elections? On the face of it, it is strange that, say, a voter from Tamil Nadu or West Bengal would choose to vote for a regional party over one of Congress or BJP in a national election. After all, while a party like the Trinamool Congress (TMC) may be powerful within the state, it has no chance of making up a significant share of any governing coalition. Also, while they may protest against the national policies of the Congress and/or BJP from time to time, these are not parties that have well-formed or credible national agendas as such. One view is that voters are just irrational and cannot easily distinguish the factors above and simply vote for regional parties out of reflex. Yet, the recent elections in a number of states (as we will discuss in detail later) attest to the fact that voters do make clean distinctions between state and national elections today. This suggests that voters are rational – at least in the sense that they see their incentives differently in state and national elections. But, historically, state elections have been highly predictive of national election results (Verniers 2019). What explains this structural shift in Indian politics – namely, discernible differences in voting behavior between state and national elections – and how does this affect the position of regional parties? In order to answer this question, it will be useful to analyze the structure and appeal of regional parties. While it is tempting to view regional parties as ‘ground-up’ organizations drawn from social movements, this ignores the extent to which present regional parties are born out of national parties or coalitions – and how this affects the ability of regional actors to bargain across the party system. Certain key regional actors like the National Congress Party (NCP) or Trinamool Congress (TMC) have explicitly broken away from the Congress Party. Other parties like Biju Janata Dal (BJD), Samajwadi Party (SP), Janata Dal (United) [JD(U)], or Janata Dal (Secular) [JD(S)] were explicitly a part of the now defunct Janata Dal (as their very names suggest). This background of engagement in national politics is important for regional parties, as it credibly signals their ability to negotiate in the national arena. This is an elite-driven perspective of the behavior of regional parties, which has been most effectively been articulated by Adam Ziegfeld (Ziegfeld 2016). In recent times, regional parties have commanded sufficient vote share to coalesce as a formidable group (as in the Janata Party) or to extract benefits from the national parties in exchange for support at the Center. This is the core structural principle in the ‘third party system’ (Yadav 1999), in which coalitions were necessary to form government at the Centre. The capacity of regional parties to extract benefits from national party actors may be appealing to voters who may have more regionalized or localized political preferences – by which we mean that they place disproportionate weight on state welfare as opposed to national welfare. Regional political actors often have a hold on the local electorate through a combination of regionalist appeal, party organization, and patronage. Importantly, given the centralizing nature of national parties (in particular the Congress Party in the time of Indira Gandhi), regional parties emerged as better placed to be responsive to regional ethnic/caste based identity claims. In a coalition system, there is little downside for the voter to continue to support the regional party in a national election, as that party can reasonably be a part of the ruling coalition at the Centre and negotiate on behalf of the state.

*Voter incentives for split ticket voting*
For political scientists, the phenomenon of voting for different parties in state and national elections is called ‘split ticket voting’ (Campbell and Miller 1957). As the recent elections have shown us, voters in India are quite capable of split ticket voting. A natural question is when split ticket voting will occur, such that voters support a national party in national elections but another party, often a regional one, in state elections. The question of split ticket voting is thus a more general question than the one involving preference for regional parties at the national level, as a split ticket voter may support two different national parties at two different levels, e.g., Congress in the state election and BJP in the national election. One can straightforwardly see, however, that if the prevalence of split ticket voting increases, and national parties have an advantage in national elections, then the proportion of votes going to regional parties in national elections will decrease. Thus, these two phenomena are intimately related.


----------



## xeuss

Chhatrapati said:


> I guess that's all *you *are left with. woohoo, statements when confronted. Jog on boi



Uncle Tom, you haven't disputed anything I have said. You just didn't like what you heard.



Soumitra said:


> *BJP’s undiluted power at the Centre has weakened the bargaining position of regional parties*
> 
> After a repeat performance in sweeping the 2019 national election, a dominant Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) has begun to assert itself in new parts of India and challenged the standard narrative of regional parties being kingmakers in Indian politics. In 2014, the BJP won 282 out of 543 seats. This number rose to 303 seats in 2019. In consecutive elections, the BJP has formed the majority in government, the first time this has occurred since 1971, with a mandate to consolidate its power. This has allowed the BJP to expand its footprint across India – not only in electoral terms but also in cultural terms. What does the expansion of the BJP beyond its traditional regional bases portend for regional parties in India? How are Centre and State relations being renegotiated as the party system in India is shifting? At the outset, it is important to note that for many years ‘regional parties’ have garnered a significant vote share. Even in 1984, during the throes of Congress’ electoral dominance, the share of the national vote going to parties other than Congress and BJP topped 40%. When we conceive of the relative strength of regional parties in India, it is not about vote share – since regional parties garner significant vote share even in periods in which a national party is dominant. It is about regional parties’ bargaining strength vis-a-vis national parties and the capacity to affect governance in the country. This is a counterpoint to a narrative of regional party persistence in India (Tillin 2015; Sircar and Verma 2019).
> 
> In this piece, we argue that the electoral performance of the BJP, and the popularity of Narendra Modi, has weakened the bargaining position of regional parties. The BJP’s undiluted power at the Centre has allowed for greater centralization of power in matters of governance. Centralization lies at the heart of the BJP’s ‘hegemonic’ project. This in turn has generated greater distinctions between regional and national politics. The popularity of Prime Minister Modi fueled by discernible powers and government schemes attributed to the national government generates a national politics that can be easily separated from regional politics for the voter. This increasingly separate form of national politics weakens the role of regional parties in national politics, both in electoral terms and in bargaining power, as regional parties rarely have well-defined, credible national policy platforms in India. It does however create conditions for entrenching regional parties at the State level.
> 
> *Regional parties and India’s party system*
> The Congress had traditionally been the dominant party in the Indian party system, but by the 1990s the party had begun to weaken. At the same time, the BJP started to gain in popularity, with significant help from the ‘Ram Janmabhoomi’ movement. The BJP formed government with its coalition, the National Democratic Alliance (NDA), for the first time ever in 1998, signaling a shift in the Indian party system – from a dominant party system to a bipolar system with BJP and Congress (and allies) forming the poles – often referred to as the third party system by scholars of Indian politics (Yadav 1999). Despite the change in orientation of the party system, a significant share of the vote continued to go to regional and local parties. Figure 1 displays the share of the vote to BJP, Congress, and regional parties (coded as all parties other than BJP and Congress) for national elections from 1984 to the present. The year 1984 is chosen as the base year, as it corresponds to the first national election that the BJP became a full-fledged party. As can be seen in the graph, the BJP’s fortunes in Indian politics start to turn in the early to mid 1990s – after the demolition of the Babri Masjid in December 1992 by Hindu fundamentalist forces. Nonetheless, the sheer stability of the vote share to regional parties is noticeable. Between 1984 and 2014, the regional parties secured between 43% and 52% vote share. By these standards, the 2014 national election in which the BJP came to power was unremarkable, as the regional parties procured 49% of the vote share. The major shift in the 2014 national election is that the BJP gained vote share at the expense of Congress.
> 
> But things shifted in 2019, with the regional party vote share dropping significantly to 44%. Much of this was due to the ability of the BJP to make inroads into states, like Odisha, Telangana, and West Bengal, which have been dominated by regional actors for at least a decade. Two descriptive facts are worth noting. First, at more than 40% vote share, the regional parties still receive a sizable share of support from Indian voters. This is, however, just an artifact of the fact that across many regions of India, particularly the Hindi belt, the BJP and Congress are in direct competition with each other. The increase in vote share of one these parties necessarily implies a drop in vote share for the other party, in almost a zero-sum fashion (this is obvious from Figure 1). The second fact is that at 37% of the vote share and over 300 seats (out of 543), the BJP is the single dominant party in the Indian system – what some scholars have referred to as the ‘fourth party system’ (Vaishnav and Hinston 2019). Indeed, in head-to-head competition between the BJP and Congress, the BJP won 92% of the time. But these descriptive facts have little substantive or explanatory meaning. While the BJP has emerged as the dominant party, and this can be shown in a variety of ways, the key question is how and why the BJP has become so dominant so quickly. Furthermore, as we will argue below in some detail, even if vote shares are substantial, the position of regional parties is fundamentally weaker to what it was a decade ago. The core issue is how the current configuration of voters and parties has changed the bargaining power between regional parties and the national party forming government (in this case, a dominant BJP).
> 
> *Why vote for regional parties?*
> Why do voters vote for regional parties in national elections? On the face of it, it is strange that, say, a voter from Tamil Nadu or West Bengal would choose to vote for a regional party over one of Congress or BJP in a national election. After all, while a party like the Trinamool Congress (TMC) may be powerful within the state, it has no chance of making up a significant share of any governing coalition. Also, while they may protest against the national policies of the Congress and/or BJP from time to time, these are not parties that have well-formed or credible national agendas as such. One view is that voters are just irrational and cannot easily distinguish the factors above and simply vote for regional parties out of reflex. Yet, the recent elections in a number of states (as we will discuss in detail later) attest to the fact that voters do make clean distinctions between state and national elections today. This suggests that voters are rational – at least in the sense that they see their incentives differently in state and national elections. But, historically, state elections have been highly predictive of national election results (Verniers 2019). What explains this structural shift in Indian politics – namely, discernible differences in voting behavior between state and national elections – and how does this affect the position of regional parties? In order to answer this question, it will be useful to analyze the structure and appeal of regional parties. While it is tempting to view regional parties as ‘ground-up’ organizations drawn from social movements, this ignores the extent to which present regional parties are born out of national parties or coalitions – and how this affects the ability of regional actors to bargain across the party system. Certain key regional actors like the National Congress Party (NCP) or Trinamool Congress (TMC) have explicitly broken away from the Congress Party. Other parties like Biju Janata Dal (BJD), Samajwadi Party (SP), Janata Dal (United) [JD(U)], or Janata Dal (Secular) [JD(S)] were explicitly a part of the now defunct Janata Dal (as their very names suggest). This background of engagement in national politics is important for regional parties, as it credibly signals their ability to negotiate in the national arena. This is an elite-driven perspective of the behavior of regional parties, which has been most effectively been articulated by Adam Ziegfeld (Ziegfeld 2016). In recent times, regional parties have commanded sufficient vote share to coalesce as a formidable group (as in the Janata Party) or to extract benefits from the national parties in exchange for support at the Center. This is the core structural principle in the ‘third party system’ (Yadav 1999), in which coalitions were necessary to form government at the Centre. The capacity of regional parties to extract benefits from national party actors may be appealing to voters who may have more regionalized or localized political preferences – by which we mean that they place disproportionate weight on state welfare as opposed to national welfare. Regional political actors often have a hold on the local electorate through a combination of regionalist appeal, party organization, and patronage. Importantly, given the centralizing nature of national parties (in particular the Congress Party in the time of Indira Gandhi), regional parties emerged as better placed to be responsive to regional ethnic/caste based identity claims. In a coalition system, there is little downside for the voter to continue to support the regional party in a national election, as that party can reasonably be a part of the ruling coalition at the Centre and negotiate on behalf of the state.
> 
> *Voter incentives for split ticket voting*
> For political scientists, the phenomenon of voting for different parties in state and national elections is called ‘split ticket voting’ (Campbell and Miller 1957). As the recent elections have shown us, voters in India are quite capable of split ticket voting. A natural question is when split ticket voting will occur, such that voters support a national party in national elections but another party, often a regional one, in state elections. The question of split ticket voting is thus a more general question than the one involving preference for regional parties at the national level, as a split ticket voter may support two different national parties at two different levels, e.g., Congress in the state election and BJP in the national election. One can straightforwardly see, however, that if the prevalence of split ticket voting increases, and national parties have an advantage in national elections, then the proportion of votes going to regional parties in national elections will decrease. Thus, these two phenomena are intimately related.



It would be nice if you posted a link to the article so that we could understand who the author is, unless if you are the author itself.


----------



## Chhatrapati

xeuss said:


> Uncle Tom, you haven't disputed anything I have said. You just didn't like what you heard.


It's not like you provided anything that can be authenticated. Just a few name-calling.


----------



## xeuss

Chhatrapati said:


> It's not like you provided anything that can be authenticated. Just a few name-calling.



Well you are an Uncle Tom and Mir Jafar. I know you won't deny that.

China has taken over at least 5 km. You know that as well. 

Modi has sold the country to Ambani and Adani. You know that as well.


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> It would be nice if you posted a link to the article so that we could understand who the author is, unless if you are the author itself.



https://theprint.in/opinion/bjps-un...rgaining-position-of-regional-parties/432912/


----------



## Chhatrapati

xeuss said:


> Well you are an Uncle Tom and Mir Jafar. I know you won't deny that.
> 
> China has taken over at least 5 km. You know that as well.
> 
> Modi has sold the country to Ambani and Adani. You know that as well.


Chal, 5Km? let's add a 5Km more make it 10Km. 

Cry about Modi tweeting from his account, with BJP symbol for another 4 years. Sold country to Adani Ambani? Try something new or you will still be whining about this for another 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

xeuss said:


> He can also give away 5 km of land to the Chinese. He can do anything he wants.



de diya to tum kyon pareshan ho ? wapis le lenge .


----------



## xeuss

Chhatrapati said:


> Chal, 5Km? let's add a 5Km more make it 10Km.
> 
> Cry about Modi tweeting from his account, with BJP symbol for another 4 years. Sold country to Adani Ambani? Try something new or you will still be whining about this for another 10 years.



For sellouts, selling out is something to be proud of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

xeuss said:


> For sellouts, selling out is something to be proud of.



don't worry indian forces are capable of indian lands .


----------



## xeuss

GHALIB said:


> don't worry indian forces are capable of indian lands .



When is RSS sending its army to recover the lost land?

https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...thin-3-days-mohan-bhagwat/article22727198.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

xeuss said:


> For sellouts, selling out is something to be proud of.


No better way to describe yourselves, better put that in your resume.


----------



## xeuss

Chhatrapati said:


> No better way to describe yourselves, better put that in your resume.



This is your resume:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_Jafar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

xeuss said:


> When is RSS sending its army to recover the lost land?
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...thin-3-days-mohan-bhagwat/article22727198.ece



we don't need sons of md.bin qasim ,babar, ghaznavi , hafiz seyed or ajmal qassab to save india , sons of soil will save india from enemies .



xeuss said:


> This is your resume:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_Jafar



this is resume of likes of your friends' mir jafrazul mandals who are dreaming of breaking india .


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268448521604100096


----------



## Soumitra

We will soon be seeing a new Bengal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270598540272660482
@Shantanu_Left @ChennaiDude @xeuss @Bilal9 @jamahir @The_Showstopper


----------



## Bilal9

Soumitra said:


> We will soon be seeing a new Bengal
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270598540272660482
> @Shantanu_Left @ChennaiDude @xeuss @Bilal9 @jamahir @The_Showstopper



Some dude hangs a cheap TV showing Motabhai blabbering and all of a sudden we have sea-change in Bengal - so this is what we call deductive reasoning these days? How many people did we have in attendance, three? 

Sanghi Propaganda really is a one-track pony....

@AfrazulMandal what are your thoughts on above posts?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> We will soon be seeing a new Bengal
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270598540272660482
> @Shantanu_Left @ChennaiDude @xeuss @Bilal9 @jamahir @The_Showstopper





Bilal9 said:


> Some dude hangs a cheap TV showing Motabhai blabbering and all of a sudden we have sea-change in Bengal - so this is what we call deductive reasoning these days? How many people did we have in attendance, three?
> 
> Sanghi Propaganda really is a one-track pony....
> 
> @AfrazulMandal what are your thoughts on above posts?



Bilal bhai, though as you said the attendance may be three but the TV and the flags are an much as investment of the BJP as that by the Communist Party of India ( Marxist ) for airplane tickets and a high-end phone for Kanhaiya Kumar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Bilal bhai, though as you said the attendance may be three but the TV and the flags are an much as investment of the BJP as that by the Communist Party of India ( Marxist ) for airplane tickets and a high-end phone for Kanhaiya Kumar.


BJP will always go to the grassroots. Before loksabha election at the village level list of people who benefitted from any central government schemes was prepared and they were used as on-the-ground mouthpieces of the party. A Modi or Amit Shah may address a rally for thousands of people but many people may not be able to hear it. A Janakibai would go door to door and tell her neighbours that she got an LPG cylinder under the Ujwalla Yojana. 

People like @xeuss, @ChennaiDude or @The_Showstopper would call her a Sanghi and lament the death of secularism when BJP wins the election. They fail to understand that BJP doesn't win only on basis of anti-muslim rhetoric, the Janakibais and Hansmukhlals who benefitted from various schemes prove to be a very crucial extra plus. They easily add 20% additional vote which tips the balance. 

And it is not just that these people benefitted from the schemes. The BJP kaaryakarta goes to the village to make sure that they know who gave them the benefits. The Karyakarta knows that his hard work will be rewarded. Modi was a grassroot level worker whose organization skills were recognized by the Party and he was asked to helm Gujarat after the 2001 earthquake. He transformed Bhuj from a sleepy desert town to a bustling metropolis. He transformed Kutch from a desert to a tourist destination with the Rann Utsav and now lakhs of people come there every year to breathe the "Khushboo Gujarat Ki" (Amitabh Bachchan) He brought the Narmada waters to the farthest villages of Gujarat all the while busybodies like that Medha Patkar tried to stop the development. 
An Amit Shah started his career putting posters for the BJP and now he is the 2nd most powerful man in the government. 

The TV and flags you see in the picture would have been put by a nameless (to us) Karyakarta but he would be known in the village and after Amit Shah's speech he would have explained everything the government is doing. The people in the photo may not have understood Hindi, so he would have translated the words to Bengali. 

@Bilal9 would laugh at just 3 people but it is not just 3. In thousands of villages across Bengal this would have been repeated. A congress, TMC or CPI(M) is not doing any of this. And the best part, elections are more than an year away but BJP is already campaigning. Amit Shah has set his eyes on Kolkata and he would do whatever it takes to install his government in Writer's Building. 

@jamahir you know one more funny thing, the person who installed that TV and flag may even be an ex CPI(M) guy


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> People like @xeuss, @ChennaiDude or @The_Showstopper would call her a Sanghi and lament the death of secularism when BJP wins the election. They fail to understand that BJP doesn't win only on basis of anti-muslim rhetoric, the Janakibais and Hansmukhlals who benefitted from various schemes prove to be a very crucial extra plus. They easily add 20% additional vote which tips the balance.



BJP does do a lot of what we call "populist" schemes. But that is no different from any other political party. BJP does not have a hegemony on this, despite what you may think.

All political parties in India know that the poor can never be a reliable vote base, therefore they have to engage in such schemes. I welcome such efforts to alleviate the poverty of the poor.


----------



## Bilal9

xeuss said:


> BJP does do a lot of what we call "populist" schemes. But that is no different from any other political party. BJP does not have a hegemony on this, despite what you may think.
> 
> All political parties in India know that the poor can never be a reliable vote base, therefore they have to engage in such schemes. I welcome such efforts to alleviate the poverty of the poor.



Well be what BJP's "populist" schemes may be - these are nothing but eyewash. I hate to drag in Bangladesh in for comparisons, but this may be an apt case.

Modi's Shwacch Abhijan was an eyewash - Indian open defecation rate still stands at around 50% despite BJP IT cell smoke and mirrors and data fudging by Indian planning commission folks, while Bangladesh' rate is near *ZERO*.

Granted we have strong NGO's but still, these are the same basic uneducated people in India and Bangladesh we are targeting. What is the difference?

I believe the only difference is the grassroots dynamism and sincerity by NGO's we have in Bangladesh which has no political gain as a goal, whereas for BJP it is *ENTIRELY *driven by politics, hence insincere. People in India (even the poor) are smart enough to know this.

The fact that India STILL does not have the likes of a GRAMEEN BANK or BRAC (both of which are global organizations now) or even something as simple as micro-finance, despite Grameen's own efforts - speaks volumes about the sincerity of people (or lack of it for India, rather) in solving social ills which relate to HDI. These are tangible things, a dirt-poor single woman raising and educating two kids with her own income by raising poultry, cows, goats by sitting in her own village, instead of going to cities and causing further issues there. These are *REAL solutions to REAL problems*.

Same for womens' participation in labor, which has resolved population issues as a concomitant side effect in Bangladesh. Fertility rate in Bangladesh is now below that of India at 2.1 child per woman - or replacement rate. *Soon - Bangladesh will have a population contraction, or negative growth.*

Where is the BJP equivalent for these movements in India?

India lifting its middle class through the backoffice outsourcing and exports have not translated to anything for its poor. I don't think folks in the BJP really care. Again - poor people in India are smart enough to know this. They can feel it and see it. Just a bunch of cheap talk.

And no one is buying that BJP will ever back pedal on CAA/NRC or its anti-Muslim rhetoric. So Muslims will never be BJP's ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Bilal9 said:


> Modi's Shwacch Abhijan was an eyewash - Indian open defecation rate still stands at around 50% despite BJP IT cell smoke and mirrors and data fudging by Indian planning commission



Give proof or STFU



Bilal9 said:


> . I don't think folks in the BJP really care. Again - poor people in India are smart enough to know this. They can feel it and see it. Just a bunch of cheap talk.


That is why they voted BJP with even larger numbers. There is a saying in Hindi "Angoor Khatte Hain"



Bilal9 said:


> And no one is buying that BJP will ever back pedal on CAA/NRC or its anti-Muslim rhetoric. So Muslims will never be BJP's ally.


Only this part of your whole rant against BJP is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Bilal9 said:


> Well be what BJP's "populist" schemes may be - these are nothing but eyewash. I hate to drag in Bangladesh in for comparisons, but this may be an apt case.
> 
> Modi's Shwacch Abhijan was an eyewash - Indian open defecation rate still stands at around 50% despite BJP IT cell smoke and mirrors and data fudging by Indian planning commission folks, while Bangladesh' rate is near *ZERO*.
> 
> Granted we have strong NGO's but still, these are the same basic uneducated people in India and Bangladesh we are targeting. What is the difference?
> 
> I believe the only difference is the grassroots dynamism and sincerity by NGO's we have in Bangladesh which has no political gain as a goal, whereas for BJP it is *ENTIRELY *driven by politics, hence insincere. People in India (even the poor) are smart enough to know this.
> 
> The fact that India STILL does not have the likes of a GRAMEEN BANK or BRAC (both of which are global organizations now) or even something as simple as micro-finance, despite Grameen's own efforts - speaks volumes about the sincerity of people (or lack of it for India, rather) in solving social ills which relate to HDI. These are tangible things, a dirt-poor single woman raising and educating two kids with her own income by raising poultry, cows, goats by sitting in her own village, instead of going to cities and causing further issues there. These are *REAL solutions to REAL problems*.
> 
> Same for womens' participation in labor, which has resolved population issues as a concomitant side effect in Bangladesh. Fertility rate in Bangladesh is now below that of India at 2.1 child per woman - or replacement rate. *Soon - Bangladesh will have a population contraction, or negative growth.*
> 
> Where is the BJP equivalent for these movements in India?
> 
> India lifting its middle class through the backoffice outsourcing and exports have not translated to anything for its poor. I don't think folks in the BJP really care. Again - poor people in India are smart enough to know this. They can feel it and see it. Just a bunch of cheap talk.
> 
> And no one is buying that BJP will ever back pedal on CAA/NRC or its anti-Muslim rhetoric. So Muslims will never be BJP's ally.




india wishes you the best .



Soumitra said:


> Only this part of your whole rant against BJP is true.


muslims vote for every party some vote for BJP too, majority votes for non BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Is it really Rahul Gandhi who’s ruining Congress?

Part One of two-part Blog. 

It’s often said that BJP’s single biggest campaign success in 2014 and 2019 was creating a ‘Pappu’ out of Rahul Gandhi. This effectively rendered Congress campaign ineffective and converted both elections into a one-horse race. Hilarious memes are created every other day to mock Congress and Rahul, further denting his image. At times BJP spokespersons themselves have called him BJP’s ‘Star Campaigner’. Also, it is no secret that he is no match to the towering personality of Narendra Modi. But to say that it’s because of Rahul Gandhi, BJP is winning elections is nonsense.

True, that Congress hit its rock bottom with Rahul at the helm. But Congress’ worst performance has hardly to do anything with Rahul as such. Actually, when Congress performed at it’s worst, Rahul was there. The more accurate analysis would be, that he was not able to pull the party up singlehandedly like Narendra Modi or his Grandmother, Indira Gandhi. But that’s downright unfair. When it comes to winning elections there’s no one quite like these two. For the disastrous performance in 2014, if anyone has to be blamed it’s Sonia Gandhi and Manmohan Singh. 

These two ran one of the worst administrations between 2009 to 2014. UPA II, as it was known, was a complete disaster on both, Economic and Cultural fronts. For these 5 years, the average inflation was a disastrous 10.4 %. In simple terms, it means, something which was costing Rs 100 in 2009 was at more than Rs 165 in 2014. Whereas the average GDP growth during this period was 6.70%. So, the revered Economist Prime Minister, Manmohan Singh actually reduced the incomes of the crores of people by more than 15% in just five years. No wonder the poor voted Congress out in 2014.

On the cultural side, Sonia did everything to infuriate Hindus. Amongst, culturally awake Hindus, Congress was not popular anyway. The Urban Middle-Class vote which it lost after Ram Janma Bhoomi, never came back. Notwithstanding this unpopularity, Digvijay Singh launched a book by Aziz Burney named ’26/11 RSS ki Saajish’ in 2010. Then again, same year P Chidambaram, the home minister urged people to be aware of Saffron Terror. The same term was used by Sushil Kumar Shinde again in 2013 when he was the home minister. Congress literally went overboard chasing the Muslim vote. 

Add ‘Sonia cried looking after Batla House Encounter’ story to this and you realize, Congress not only went overboard chasing Muslim votes, but it was insulting Hindus. How can Congress President shed tears for Islamic Terrorists, who are regarded as enemies of the nation by the majority community? Congress had taken the Hindu and Nationalists (Difference between two) votes for granted. In 2011 Sonia tried to bring Communal Violence Bill, which was completely loaded against Hindus. This one step was nastier and damaging than all these chronicled above. The bill generated such outrage that Congress shelved it without bringing it to parliament. But this revealed its true colors and feelings towards Hindus. It also provided a big opening to BJP to brand Congress as an anti-Hindu party. 

One can ask, what’s so new about this? Congress did it earlier (Shahbano, Kashmiri Pandit exodus for example) and still managed to rule for many decades after. To me, along with these failures of Sonia and Manmohan Singh, there was another factor in 2014. And that was Narendra Modi. BJP, riding on his image as an able administrator and clear & clever messaging simply demolished Congress. And brought it down to 44 seats in Loksabha. There was another factor, a subfactor actually. The corruption charges against Manmohan Singh, P Chidambaram and Shiela Dixit. I don’t think Indian voters mind corruption but, when combined with high inflation it was a potent mix. At the cost of repetition, along with all these, the message which Modi-Shah’s BJP delivered, snuffed life out of Congress campaign. 

So, in a way, outside that narrow Lutyens’ lane and Liberal Lounges, 2014 was done and dusted even before the ECI plugged the first EVM. Now the question is why Rahul Gandhi failed again in 2019? Frankly, he had no chance. For BJP, if 2014 was about exposing Congress and effective messaging, 2019 was the consolidation of old vote-bank and adding new voters through some solid economic benefits to the poor. Plus Congress didn’t seem to be rethinking on Muslim appeasement and hence gave no reason to Hindus to desert BJP. If Congress lost badly, it’s not because of Rahul, but because it’s caught in a bind on how to handle Culturally Awake Hindus without disturbing Muslim vote-bank. And as we enter the seventh year of the Modi-Shah era, they don’t have any answers to this challenge. Expecting Rahul to come up with one, is an injustice to him. 

By now if you are thinking I like Rahul Gandhi, can’t blame you. For the record, he is downright unfit to lead the party. But so was Rajiv Gandhi. Yet he was not mocked the way Rahul is. That’s because he came in when Indira Gandhi was assassinated and the country was going through a trauma. But eventually, he too was exposed when he wasted the massive 414 seat mandate and was destabilized by a wily UP politician named Vishwanath Pratap Singh. So, you never know what would have been the result had Rajiv faced BJP of 2014. My point is, Rahul is not too different from his father. He is facing different conditions and Congress ideology has run its course. 

Now the question remains why BJP spokespersons and even journalists who oppose BJP seem to agree on this one thing? That Rahul is a Pappu. And yet the same Congress, which was so trusting these journalists only a decade back is not ready to replace Rahul? 

As declared at the top that this is the first of the two-part blog. Will try and answer these vexed questions in second part. 

https://myvoice.opindia.com/2020/06/is-it-really-rahul-gandhi-whos-ruining-congress/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Soumitra said:


> Give proof or STFU



Low class third rate comment from a low class Sanghi with comprehension issue. Lazy, shallow, cheap (texting one liners from a cheap phone probably) incapable of forming coherent thought or translate them into viable arguments. Just eff off. The problem with India is it is filled with uneducated Sanghis like you - lowest life form on the planet. 

Don't ever tag me and waste my time you freak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Bilal9 said:


> Low class third rate comment from a low class Sanghi with comprehension issue. Lazy, shallow, cheap (texting one liners from a cheap phone probably) incapable of forming coherent thought or translate them into viable arguments. Just eff off. The problem with India is it is filled with uneducated Sanghis like you - lowest life form on the planet.
> 
> Don't ever tag me and waste my time you freak.


You don't have proof of your assertion so you are crying. 

Don't worry by next year there will be a sanghi CM sitting in writer's building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Soumitra said:


> BJP will always go to the grassroots. Before loksabha election at the village level list of people who benefitted from any central government schemes was prepared and they were used as on-the-ground mouthpieces of the party. A Modi or Amit Shah may address a rally for thousands of people but many people may not be able to hear it. A Janakibai would go door to door and tell her neighbours that she got an LPG cylinder under the Ujwalla Yojana.
> 
> People like @xeuss, @ChennaiDude or @The_Showstopper would call her a Sanghi and lament the death of secularism when BJP wins the election. They fail to understand that BJP doesn't win only on basis of anti-muslim rhetoric, the Janakibais and Hansmukhlals who benefitted from various schemes prove to be a very crucial extra plus. They easily add 20% additional vote which tips the balance.
> 
> And it is not just that these people benefitted from the schemes. The BJP kaaryakarta goes to the village to make sure that they know who gave them the benefits. The Karyakarta knows that his hard work will be rewarded. Modi was a grassroot level worker whose organization skills were recognized by the Party and he was asked to helm Gujarat after the 2001 earthquake. He transformed Bhuj from a sleepy desert town to a bustling metropolis. He transformed Kutch from a desert to a tourist destination with the Rann Utsav and now lakhs of people come there every year to breathe the "Khushboo Gujarat Ki" (Amitabh Bachchan) He brought the Narmada waters to the farthest villages of Gujarat all the while busybodies like that Medha Patkar tried to stop the development.
> An Amit Shah started his career putting posters for the BJP and now he is the 2nd most powerful man in the government.
> 
> The TV and flags you see in the picture would have been put by a nameless (to us) Karyakarta but he would be known in the village and after Amit Shah's speech he would have explained everything the government is doing. The people in the photo may not have understood Hindi, so he would have translated the words to Bengali.
> 
> @Bilal9 would laugh at just 3 people but it is not just 3. In thousands of villages across Bengal this would have been repeated. A congress, TMC or CPI(M) is not doing any of this. And the best part, elections are more than an year away but BJP is already campaigning. Amit Shah has set his eyes on Kolkata and he would do whatever it takes to install his government in Writer's Building.
> 
> @jamahir you know one more funny thing, the person who installed that TV and flag may even be an ex CPI(M) guy


Bustling metropolis? Bhuj?


----------



## Soumitra

Jackdaws said:


> Bustling metropolis? Bhuj?


I have been there before and after 2001- the difference is stark. I am not comparing it to an Ahmedabad or Vadodara

If you can read Hindi

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.jagr...special-on-bhuj-city-of-gujarat-17340592.html

There are theses and deaertations on the transformation of the city

https://ecommons.cornell.edu/handle/1813/31136?show=full

https://www.researchgate.net/public..._in_Bhuj_Who_stayed_who_left_and_who_moved_in

BTW do reply to the other points that I have made


----------



## Jackdaws

Soumitra said:


> BJP will always go to the grassroots. Before loksabha election at the village level list of people who benefitted from any central government schemes was prepared and they were used as on-the-ground mouthpieces of the party. A Modi or Amit Shah may address a rally for thousands of people but many people may not be able to hear it. A Janakibai would go door to door and tell her neighbours that she got an LPG cylinder under the Ujwalla Yojana.
> 
> People like @xeuss, @ChennaiDude or @The_Showstopper would call her a Sanghi and lament the death of secularism when BJP wins the election. They fail to understand that BJP doesn't win only on basis of anti-muslim rhetoric, the Janakibais and Hansmukhlals who benefitted from various schemes prove to be a very crucial extra plus. They easily add 20% additional vote which tips the balance.
> 
> And it is not just that these people benefitted from the schemes. The BJP kaaryakarta goes to the village to make sure that they know who gave them the benefits. The Karyakarta knows that his hard work will be rewarded. Modi was a grassroot level worker whose organization skills were recognized by the Party and he was asked to helm Gujarat after the 2001 earthquake. He transformed Bhuj from a sleepy desert town to a bustling metropolis. He transformed Kutch from a desert to a tourist destination with the Rann Utsav and now lakhs of people come there every year to breathe the "Khushboo Gujarat Ki" (Amitabh Bachchan) He brought the Narmada waters to the farthest villages of Gujarat all the while busybodies like that Medha Patkar tried to stop the development.
> An Amit Shah started his career putting posters for the BJP and now he is the 2nd most powerful man in the government.
> 
> The TV and flags you see in the picture would have been put by a nameless (to us) Karyakarta but he would be known in the village and after Amit Shah's speech he would have explained everything the government is doing. The people in the photo may not have understood Hindi, so he would have translated the words to Bengali.
> 
> @Bilal9 would laugh at just 3 people but it is not just 3. In thousands of villages across Bengal this would have been repeated. A congress, TMC or CPI(M) is not doing any of this. And the best part, elections are more than an year away but BJP is already campaigning. Amit Shah has set his eyes on Kolkata and he would do whatever it takes to install his government in Writer's Building.
> 
> @jamahir you know one more funny thing, the person who installed that TV and flag may even be an ex CPI(M) guy



Firstly, all of India has transformed from 2001. This is not a phenomena restricted to Bhuj. To call it a metropolis is ridiculous.

Most tourists to Gujarat are from within the state - https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...rom-within-the-state/articleshow/69909253.cms

Most Indians don't bother going to Gujarat except for religious tourism because it is a dry state. With barely any meat and no booze, it is a pipe dream to attract foreign tourists. I would think Rajasthan, Goa or Kerala get more foreign tourists in a week than Gujarat gets in a year. 

It has some industry. But Gujjus have always been enterprising. 

Where is the Bombay Ahmedabad bullet train?
Gujarat was actually the last place in the world to have the bloody bubonic plague for crying out loud - sometime in the mid 90s.

You know the Total Direct Tax to India contributed by Gujarat? 4.6%
Maharashtra - 38% 
Delhi - 13.7%
Karnataka - 10%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Jackdaws said:


> Firstly, all of India has transformed from 2001. This is not a phenomena restricted to Bhuj. To call it a metropolis is ridiculous.
> 
> Most tourists to Gujarat are from within the state - https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...rom-within-the-state/articleshow/69909253.cms
> 
> Most Indians don't bother going to Gujarat except for religious tourism because it is a dry state. With barely any meat and no booze, it is a pipe dream to attract foreign tourists. I would think Rajasthan, Goa or Kerala get more foreign tourists in a week than Gujarat gets in a year.
> 
> It has some industry. But Gujjus have always been enterprising.
> 
> Where is the Bombay Ahmedabad bullet train?
> Gujarat was actually the last place in the world to have the bloody bubonic plague for crying out loud - sometime in the mid 90s.
> 
> You know the Total Direct Tax to India contributed by Gujarat? 4.6%
> Maharashtra - 38%
> Delhi - 13.7%
> Karnataka - 10%


Wow so much hate for Gujarat just because Modi and Amit Shah are leading the country

About the bullet train



> Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe laid the foundation stone for the project in Ahmedabad on 14 September 2017.[38] All geo-technical surveys and tests under the sea bed for the underground section were completed by December 2017. Civil construction of the corridor was expected to begin by June 2018,[39] and the project was scheduled to be completed in 2023. The deadline was advanced to have the bullet train go on its first run on 15 August 2022 on the occasion of India's 75th Independence day. However, surveys and land acquisition for the project faced delays and disruptions due to protests by farmers, land owners, and members of the Maharashtra Navnirman Sena party, which opposes the bullet train project.[40][41] The deadline to complete land acquisition was postponed from December 2018 to December 2019 as a result of the protests.[42] Railway Minister Piyush Goyal stated in July 2019 that the project was expected to be completed by December 2023.[43]



Regarding Tourism

https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...rs-than-statue-of-liberty/article30189605.ece


----------



## Jackdaws

Soumitra said:


> Wow so much hate for Gujarat just because Modi and Amit Shah are leading the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Tourism
> 
> https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...rs-than-statue-of-liberty/article30189605.ece


1. I don't hate Modi or Shah. I just think they are inept.

2. Fact stands - what is Gujarat's contribution to the national exchequer - why is it 1/8th that if neighboring Maharashtra?

3. Tourists - how many of these tourists are from within Gujarat and how many tourists are from all across the country and world? Are there any 3/4/5 star hotels in the vicinity? Movie halls? Museums? Tourism needs an ecosystem - not a statue.

4. Bullet train - let's see. Would be nice to see it complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> You don't have proof of your assertion so you are crying.
> 
> Don't worry by next year there will be a sanghi CM sitting in writer's building



Don't waste your time with that one. It apparently knows better than UNICEF, UNESCO, WHO etc. Feelings instead of facts....

Then when a NASA satellite shows a pretty stark picture of its land w.r.t India for all the bold claims made (due to hyper inflated paper economy), thats fake news...because again it doesn't conform to feelings.

India political discussion is only credible to begin with among Indians. best to not indulge that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Jackdaws said:


> 1. I don't hate Modi or Shah. I just think they are inept.
> 
> 2. Fact stands - what is Gujarat's contribution to the national exchequer - why is it 1/8th that if neighboring Maharashtra?
> 
> 3. Tourists - how many of these tourists are from within Gujarat and how many tourists are from all across the country and world? Are there any 3/4/5 star hotels in the vicinity? Movie halls? Museums? Tourism needs an ecosystem - not a statue.
> 
> 4. Bullet train - let's see. Would be nice to see it complete.


 
@Soumitra??


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> Well be what BJP's "populist" schemes may be - these are nothing but eyewash. I hate to drag in Bangladesh in for comparisons, but this may be an apt case.
> 
> Modi's Shwacch Abhijan was an eyewash - Indian open defecation rate still stands at around 50% despite BJP IT cell smoke and mirrors and data fudging by Indian planning commission folks, while Bangladesh' rate is near *ZERO*.
> 
> Granted we have strong NGO's but still, these are the same basic uneducated people in India and Bangladesh we are targeting. What is the difference?
> 
> I believe the only difference is the grassroots dynamism and sincerity by NGO's we have in Bangladesh which has no political gain as a goal, whereas for BJP it is *ENTIRELY *driven by politics, hence insincere. People in India (even the poor) are smart enough to know this.
> 
> The fact that India STILL does not have the likes of a GRAMEEN BANK or BRAC (both of which are global organizations now) or even something as simple as micro-finance, despite Grameen's own efforts - speaks volumes about the sincerity of people (or lack of it for India, rather) in solving social ills which relate to HDI. These are tangible things, a dirt-poor single woman raising and educating two kids with her own income by raising poultry, cows, goats by sitting in her own village, instead of going to cities and causing further issues there. These are *REAL solutions to REAL problems*.
> 
> Same for womens' participation in labor, which has resolved population issues as a concomitant side effect in Bangladesh. Fertility rate in Bangladesh is now below that of India at 2.1 child per woman - or replacement rate. *Soon - Bangladesh will have a population contraction, or negative growth.*
> 
> Where is the BJP equivalent for these movements in India?
> 
> India lifting its middle class through the backoffice outsourcing and exports have not translated to anything for its poor. I don't think folks in the BJP really care. Again - poor people in India are smart enough to know this. They can feel it and see it. Just a bunch of cheap talk.
> 
> And no one is buying that BJP will ever back pedal on CAA/NRC or its anti-Muslim rhetoric. So Muslims will never be BJP's ally.



Bhai, I agree with most of your argument. Where I disagree is about micro-finance because it will never bring most people out of poverty. Lending out small amounts for some immediate small need will not work. I don't know if Bangladeshi micro-finance corporations ( Grameen Bank ? ) charge interest but in India ever since NBFCs like SKS Microfinance began operations, more and more farmers have committed suicide because of debt bondage. To provide a staggering fact, just between 1995 ( two years prior to SKS's start ) and 2015 more than 300,000 farmers committed suicide.


----------



## Nilgiri

Jackdaws said:


> 2. Fact stands - what is Gujarat's contribution to the national exchequer - why is it 1/8th that if neighboring Maharashtra?



Can you post me a good source for this info?


----------



## Soumitra

Jackdaws said:


> 1. I don't hate Modi or Shah. I just think they are inept.


That is your opinion and not the opinion of millions who elected him with a higher majority in 2019. In a democracy electoral wins trumps opinions.



Jackdaws said:


> 2. Fact stands - what is Gujarat's contribution to the national exchequer - why is it 1/8th that if neighboring Maharashtra?


Maharashtra is a bigger state than Gujarat. Plus the companies have their headquarters in Mumbai so the taxes are paid there even if work happens elsewhere. Mukesh Ambani will earn billions from Jamnagar Refinery but he will pay income tax in Mumbai.



Jackdaws said:


> 3. Tourists - how many of these tourists are from within Gujarat and how many tourists are from all across the country and world? Are there any 3/4/5 star hotels in the vicinity? Movie halls? Museums? Tourism needs an ecosystem - not a statue.


Again the numbers speak for themselves. Average of 15000 visitors per day. Not all will be Gujratis.

As for attractions near the statue

https://statueofunity.guide/places-to-visit-near-statue-of-unity.html

Hotels
https://statueofunity.guide/hotels-near-statue-of-unity.html



Jackdaws said:


> 4. Bullet train - let's see. Would be nice to see it complete.



It will happen. Modi got the statue built in time. He launched the highly successful Swacch Bharat Mission.

Enough talk about Gujarat. Why don't you comment on the on ground cadre of BJP



Soumitra said:


> BJP will always go to the grassroots. Before loksabha election at the village level list of people who benefitted from any central government schemes was prepared and they were used as on-the-ground mouthpieces of the party. A Modi or Amit Shah may address a rally for thousands of people but many people may not be able to hear it. A Janakibai would go door to door and tell her neighbours that she got an LPG cylinder under the Ujwalla Yojana.
> 
> People like @xeuss, @ChennaiDude or @The_Showstopper would call her a Sanghi and lament the death of secularism when BJP wins the election. They fail to understand that BJP doesn't win only on basis of anti-muslim rhetoric, the Janakibais and Hansmukhlals who benefitted from various schemes prove to be a very crucial extra plus. They easily add 20% additional vote which tips the balance.



Would you consider Jankibais and Hansmukhlals to be Sanghis because they see something which you cant see


----------



## Jackdaws

Soumitra said:


> That is your opinion and not the opinion of millions who elected him with a higher majority in 2019. In a democracy electoral wins trumps opinions.
> 
> 
> Maharashtra is a bigger state than Gujarat. Plus the companies have their headquarters in Mumbai so the taxes are paid there even if work happens elsewhere. Mukesh Ambani will earn billions from Jamnagar Refinery but he will pay income tax in Mumbai.
> 
> 
> Again the numbers speak for themselves. Average of 15000 visitors per day. Not all will be Gujratis.
> 
> As for attractions near the statue
> 
> https://statueofunity.guide/places-to-visit-near-statue-of-unity.html
> 
> Hotels
> https://statueofunity.guide/hotels-near-statue-of-unity.html
> 
> 
> 
> It will happen. Modi got the statue built in time. He launched the highly successful Swacch Bharat Mission.
> 
> Enough talk about Gujarat. Why don't you comment on the on ground cadre of BJP
> 
> 
> 
> Would you consider Jankibais and Hansmukhlals to be Sanghis because they see something which you cant see



1. Not really. In a democracy the opinion of every and all citizens matter. That's why it is a democracy

2. One swallow doesn't make a summer. 38% to 4.5% is a huge difference. Maharashtra population is 112 million, Gujarat is 60 million. Companies like Adani, Amul, Arvind Textiles are based in Gujarat. Karnataka is about the same size as Gujarat - so why does it contribute double the tax?

3. No, the only numbers that speak for themselves are economic numbers when it comes to tourism.

Thanks for giving me list of hotels which are mostly all an hour's drive from the Statue. Once again proving my point. You said "not all will be Gujarati" - what's the breakup?

Yes, BJP has good cadre. It's been built over the years. I don't consider all to be Sanghis.


----------



## Bilal9

jamahir said:


> Bhai, I agree with most of your argument. Where I disagree is about micro-finance because it will never bring most people out of poverty. Lending out small amounts for some immediate small need will not work. I don't know if Bangladeshi micro-finance corporations ( Grameen Bank ? ) charge interest but in India ever since NBFCs like SKS Microfinance began operations, more and more farmers have committed suicide because of debt bondage. To provide a staggering fact, just between 1995 ( two years prior to SKS's start ) and 2015 more than 300,000 farmers committed suicide.



I don't believe we should attribute farmer suicides to Micro finance. In fact - Grameen (and Dr. Yunus) started micro-finance with his own capital to ensure that Mahajan money lenders did not exploit poor people by charging usurious rates of interest. Grameen's interest rates are reasonable in Bangladesh and payback of loans is by using peer pressure (usually ten of the borrower's neighbors are responsible as a team) since there is no collateral.

I don't know the details of Grameen in India, which is a collaborative venture between CITIBank and Grameen Foundation. But apparently it is popular in Southern and Western Indian states, not so much in say, BIMARU states, for obvious reasons.

https://grameenfoundation.org/about-us/why-grameen

http://grameencapital.in/about.html


----------



## Soumitra

Jackdaws said:


> 1. Not really. In a democracy the opinion of every and all citizens matter. That's why it is a democracy



Agreegate number matter, which translates to votes, which translates to seat in Parliament. 



Jackdaws said:


> 2. One swallow doesn't make a summer. 38% to 4.5% is a huge difference. Maharashtra population is 112 million, Gujarat is 60 million. Companies like Adani, Amul, Arvind Textiles are based in Gujarat. Karnataka is about the same size as Gujarat - so why does it contribute double the tax?



Gujarat has its own industry, Karnataka has its own and Maharashtra has its own. Different industry will contribute differently to the country. 



Jackdaws said:


> 3. No, the only numbers that speak for themselves are economic numbers when it comes to tourism.



Again your hatred for Modi-Shah which translates to your hatred for gujraties is showing. Whether the tourist is from Maharashtra or Gujarat how does it matter. Tourist are coming and are bringing the revenue. Just do a quick google search to see how much the statue has earned. 



Jackdaws said:


> Yes, BJP has good cadre. It's been built over the years. I don't consider all to be Sanghis



Good that you accept it. These cardres will work to make BJP win in 2024


----------



## Robbie

Bilal9 said:


> Modi's Shwacch Abhijan was an eyewash - Indian open defecation rate still stands at around 50% despite


Do you have any data or statistics for this?


----------



## Bilal9

By the way,

Here is the latest UNICEF data on open defecation, since Sanghis are so bent on everything being so 'Mahaan' under Gujarati Sanghi rule. I am perfectly willing to call Bangladesh a dump if it qualifies, why can't that be the same in India for some things. But since the Sanghi asked for proof - here it is. India's open defecation rate is still 40% while Bangladesh is zero. We did it in fifteen years, thanks to our NGO's.







http://www.unicefrosa-progressreport.org/opendefecation.html


----------



## Soumitra

Bilal9 said:


> By the way,
> 
> Here is the latest UNICEF data on open defecation, since Sanghis are so bent on everything being so 'Mahaan' under Gujarati Sanghi rule. I am perfectly willing to call Bangladesh a dump if it qualifies, why can't that be the same in India for some things. But since the Sanghi asked for proof - here it is. India's open defecation rate is still 40% while Bangladesh is zero. We did it in fifteen years, thanks to our NGO's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.unicefrosa-progressreport.org/opendefecation.html


I think you need to get your eyes checked. You are quoting 2015 data as latest data in 2020.The Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan was launched on 2nd October 2014.show us the 2019 or 2020 data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Soumitra said:


> I think you need to get your eyes checked. You are quoting 2015 data as latest data in 2020.The Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan was launched on 2nd October 2014.show us the 2019 or 2020 data.



Please use your superior Sanghi skills to ask for and show recent UNICEF data. I could be wrong but that is the latest UNICEF data available. I don't believe Indian govt. data about this, since it is politically circumspect.

BTW, here are two stories on the failure of the much touted 'Swachh Bharat' programme from late last year. Pardon my thoughts but if Sanghi politicians are just bent on useless showpiece projects like bullet trains and 150 foot tall statues, then real TANGIBLE development will always be far off. There will always be poop on the tracks flying even at 200 plus MPH.

https://thewire.in/environment/even...rat-will-have-failed-its-open-defecation-goal

https://thewire.in/government/swachh-bharat-open-defecation-free-data


----------



## Soumitra

Bilal9 said:


> Please use your superior Sanghi skills to ask for and show recent UNICEF data. I could be wrong but that is the latest data available. I don't believe Indian govt. data about this, since it is politically circumspect.


So you present an old data because you don't like the new data which doesn't fit your narrative.

I will do what @Nilgiri said and let you stew in your own juice


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> Grameen's interest rates are reasonable in Bangladesh and payback of loans is by using peer pressure (usually ten of the borrower's neighbors are responsible as a team) since there is no collateral.



What happens when there is a flood and a rice paddy gets totally submerged ? How will the borrower repay ?



Bilal9 said:


> http://grameencapital.in/about.html





> Grameen Capital is a first-of-its-kind financial advisory firm with a mandate to catalyze inclusive growth and facilitate capital market access for
> impact-focused enterprises across sectors. Our clients are microfinance institutions, affordable healthcare providers, low-cost education firms and other dynamic and sustainable organizations with a social development focus-from early-stage enterprises to established industry leaders.


So this organization is a B2B company, not B2C. And two of the things it mentions - healthcare and education - should anyway be free.

Also, the webpage shows three smiling faces. The reality is not so.



Bilal9 said:


> But apparently it is popular in Southern and Western Indian states



The Western state of Maharashtra is one of the most affected farmer suicide spots.

Two articles on this issue :

https://www.indiawaterportal.org/ne...ustrys-business-growth-linked-debtor-suicides

https://www.businessinsider.com/hun...ked-to-microfinance-organizations-2012-2?IR=T

And this article is from 2019. It mentions the "peer pressure" you mentioned :


> Federally, the Indian government, till 2015 [ Jamahir - BJP came to power in 2014 ], used to publish annual statistics of farmer suicides in the country. But, for the last four years, the government led by Prime Minister Narendra Modi has blocked its release and publicly said that it does not maintain this data any more.





> Kulkarni, from MAKAAM, agrees. "Microfinance institutions have been aggressively targeting women in the most vulnerable regions of the state and often encourage women to make multiple borrowings. What makes women even more vulnerable is that they have very little state support on healthcare, food security and pension."





> Last month, Maharashtra, ruled by Modi's Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), went to the polls to elect a regional government but issues of agrarian distress were largely absent from the campaigning narrative, which was dominated by issues of nationalism and India's muscular attitude towards rival neighbour, Pakistan.
> 
> But the election results showed that voters seem to have registered their anger, with the ruling coalition losing seats in the Vidarbha region, which has been facing an agrarian crisis for decades.





> Banking rules do not allow farmers who have running loans to borrow more credit. Hence, indebted families in need of credit often push female farmers to take loans, pushing them deeper into the vicious debt cycle that is now so common across this western Indian region.
> 
> The rapid rise of microfinance institutions in India has made this possible. Data released earlier this year showed that India had 93 million microfinance accounts, most of whom were women in self-help groups, a rise of 22 percent from the previous year. Microfinance lending rates are much lesser than those quoted by private money lenders, who thrive in these areas.
> 
> The local head of government, Amravati's collector, Shailesh Nawal, said that they have contributed to indebtedness in the region. "Since microfinance loans are easily available, these loans are spent on non-productive usage, like domestic expenses or repayment of other loans. As a result, they don’t lead to income-generation and hence, don't help in the long run."
> 
> Kulkarni, from MAKAAM, agrees. "Microfinance institutions have been aggressively targeting women in the most vulnerable regions of the state and often encourage women to make multiple borrowings. What makes women even more vulnerable is that they have very little state support on healthcare, food security and pension."
> 
> More than the loan, how it is structured can be problematic for many, said Aarti Bais, of Swarajya Mitra, a grassroots organisation that works with widowed and single women in the region.
> 
> Members of the women in the self-help group stand as guarantors for loans issued by microcredit companies. So, when borrowers start defaulting on loans, companies ask these guarantors to pay up instead.
> 
> "These guarantors are also women from the same village. So, this acts as a pressure tactic on defaulters," said Bais. For many women, though, this tactic often ends up in humiliation and the indebtedness is turning out to be fatal in some cases.
> 
> "There are villages where every woman has loans against her name. The borrowing is pushing women deeper into the debt trap in a way that we might soon see more women killing themselves in the future than men," said Bais.





> *Things only got worse*
> 
> One such tale unfolded about 40km (24 miles) from Kadu's village in Ajni, a remote village consisting mainly of the tribal Gond Gowari community.
> 
> When 19-year-old Shilpa Mamankar married local man Nilesh, she soon realised that the income from the family's four-acre farm barely met the 11-member family's needs. Mamankar decided to take a $5,500 loan from the bank to buy a pick-up truck that the family could rent out.
> 
> People in drought-hit Indian region struggle with health issues
> 
> The truck helped make some money but the crops kept failing and losses piled up. Mamankar then took two more loans from microfinance companies.
> 
> "Even if they don't want to, sometimes women are forced to borrow loans by the family," her sister-in-law Alka says, gently, sitting on a pile of clothes along a wall of exposed brick.
> 
> The loans did not offer much relief; the family started defaulting on the truck loan and three months later, bank officials had confiscated the truck.
> 
> Things only got worse. "When the weather did not fail our crops, the government did by offering us such low prices that we barely recovered the costs," explained her father-in-law, Panjabrao.
> 
> In India, the government buys crops from farmers at a price called the minimum support price (MSP) when market prices slump.
> 
> The family could now no longer pay even the microfinance instalments. The companies started approaching the self-help groups for money. Mamankar, her family says, felt humiliated by this.
> 
> Amid these struggles, Mamankar started having mental health issues - her family does not know what but only remembers that she was on medication.
> 
> Mamankar's worries were compounded by the growing losses. "She would never be convinced when we told her that we would find a way out," says Alka.
> 
> On October 14 last year, Mamankar cooked the family's Sunday lunch, as she always did for her family that included her two daughters - aged nine and five.
> 
> The family bonded over lunch and then went on to enjoy a lazy Sunday siesta.
> 
> A couple of hours later, Panjabrao, wanting a cup of tea, called out for Mamankar. He received no response; his daughter-in-law was missing from home.
> 
> A few hours later, he found Mamankar floating in a well behind the house.
> 
> A year later, the family's struggles continue, with debt hanging over their head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Soumitra said:


> So you present an old data because you don't like the new data which doesn't fit your narrative.
> 
> I will do what @Nilgiri said and let you stew in your own juice



Don't be a useless LAZY Sanghi. Use some of your own cheap Dataplan minutes (which in India I hear is cheapest in the world) to search for the data instead of Kanjoosi moves like asking favors from others. Ball is in your own court.



jamahir said:


> What happens when there is a flood and a rice paddy gets totally submerged ? How will the borrower repay ?
> 
> 
> 
> So this organization is a B2B company, not B2C. And two of the things it mentions - healthcare and education - should anyway be free.
> 
> Also, the webpage shows three smiling faces. The reality is not so.
> 
> 
> 
> The Western state of Maharashtra is one of the most affected farmer suicide spots.
> 
> Two articles on this issue :
> 
> https://www.indiawaterportal.org/ne...ustrys-business-growth-linked-debtor-suicides
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/hun...ked-to-microfinance-organizations-2012-2?IR=T
> 
> And this article is from 2019. It mentions the "peer pressure" you mentioned :



Wow - things ARE different in India I guess...

In Bangladesh Micro loans are just that, micro. Typically no more than say $100 dollars or so. And there is much more scrutiny (and extensive analysis prior to fund disbursal) about whether borrowers have the needed skills or wherewithal to pay. Clearly these factors are absent in India and more training is needed to avoid lending amounts that cannot be repaid (and the possible ensuing tragic circumstances).

Here is a paper that discussed this for the Indian situation. (PP.16)

"The answer will at least partly depend on *whether either the SHGs established by the program continue to operate – possibly adjusting the services offered to the level of member development – and, related to this, whether beneficiary households will be able to use the one-time injection of credit and capacity to push them on a permanently higher trajectory of economic activity and asset accumulation.* Answering this question is beyond the scope of this paper and will require additional information based on group and individual activity after external support had been terminated."

http://documents.worldbank.org/curated/en/473751468268776052/pdf/WPS4886.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Soumitra said:


> Agreegate number matter, which translates to votes, which translates to seat in Parliament.
> 
> 
> 
> Gujarat has its own industry, Karnataka has its own and Maharashtra has its own. Different industry will contribute differently to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Again your hatred for Modi-Shah which translates to your hatred for gujraties is showing. Whether the tourist is from Maharashtra or Gujarat how does it matter. Tourist are coming and are bringing the revenue. Just do a quick google search to see how much the statue has earned.
> 
> 
> 
> Good that you accept it. These cardres will work to make BJP win in 2024



Lol, I don't hate Gujaratis since I happen to be one. What is showing is your complete lack of grasp of India and inability to answer -

1. "Every state has its own economy". I know. The question is - if Gujarat is so successful economically, why is it such a laggard compared to a state with equal seats and equal population like Karnataka? If you don't want to answer - just say so. 

Even aggregate numbers and seats in Lok Sabha - if Gujarat was equal to MH, it would still be at 19% at least. 

2. Of course it matters where the tourists are coming from. Why advertise Incredible India campaigns in Western Europe and North America and not in Africa? Richer tourists spend more money - this is not rocket science. Except for Guju NRIs and religious tourists, there is absolutely hardly any luxury or leisure toursism in Gujarat.


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> Again the numbers speak for themselves. Average of 15000 visitors per day. Not all will be Gujratis.
> 
> As for attractions near the statue
> 
> https://statueofunity.guide/places-to-visit-near-statue-of-unity.html
> 
> Hotels
> https://statueofunity.guide/hotels-near-statue-of-unity.html



Why was the Statue of Unity built in China and not by Gujaratis themselves?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> Why was the Statue of Unity built in China and not by Gujaratis themselves?


Fake news from JNU

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-of-unity-being-made/articleshow/65980312.cms


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> Fake news from JNU
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-of-unity-being-made/articleshow/65980312.cms



"The bronze cladding work was contracted out by Larsen & Toubro, the engineering firm that has built the statue and surrounding complex, to Chinese foundry Jiangxi Tongqing Metal Handicrafts."

Note that this was a huge contributor to the fiscal trade deficit with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> "The bronze cladding work was contracted out by Larsen & Toubro, the engineering firm that has built the statue and surrounding complex, to Chinese foundry Jiangxi Tongqing Metal Handicrafts."
> 
> Note that this was a huge contributor to the fiscal trade deficit with China.


One component does not make in Made in China. Keep on believing your JNU and Jamia fake news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> One component does not make in Made in China. Keep on believing your JNU and Jamia fake news



Okay...let me correct myself. Made in India by outsourcing to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Wow - things ARE different in India I guess...
> 
> In Bangladesh Micro loans are just that, micro. Typically no more than say $100 dollars or so. And there is much more scrutiny (and extensive analysis prior to fund disbursal) about whether borrowers have the needed skills or wherewithal to pay. Clearly these factors are absent in India and more training is needed to avoid lending amounts that cannot be repaid (and the possible ensuing tragic circumstances).
> 
> Here is a paper that discussed this for the Indian situation. (PP.16)
> 
> "The answer will at least partly depend on *whether either the SHGs established by the program continue to operate – possibly adjusting the services offered to the level of member development – and, related to this, whether beneficiary households will be able to use the one-time injection of credit and capacity to push them on a permanently higher trajectory of economic activity and asset accumulation.* Answering this question is beyond the scope of this paper and will require additional information based on group and individual activity after external support had been terminated."
> 
> http://documents.worldbank.org/curated/en/473751468268776052/pdf/WPS4886.pdf



@jamahir Bhai - here is another article I found that describes why Microcredit succeeds in some cases in India and in some cases does not. Over-borrowing, unqualified loan disbursals and coercive collection tactics are the primary culprits in India. In Bangladesh - loans can be re-scheduled in case of natural disaster and has been, especially in light of present Covid-19 situation. The tragic situation in India is India-specific unfortunately, with a strong lobby group of influential abusive money-lenders in some states.

https://yourstory.com/2014/01/ujjivan?utm_pageloadtype=scroll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Soumitra said:


> I think you need to get your eyes checked. You are quoting 2015 data as latest data in 2020.The Swachh Bharat Abhiyaan was launched on 2nd October 2014.show us the 2019 or 2020 data.



Yes please ignore this dummy's antics....let him stew.

I have posted 2017 data (from 2019 UNICEF excel sheet) that already showed big change already multiple times...liar will skirt around that:

https://data.unicef.org/topic/water-and-sanitation/hygiene/







In exact same june 2019 report (with 2017 data), this dummy will never answer why basic hygiene rate of BD is 35% compared to India's 60% in 2017:






Imagine having 100% coverage of toilets (supposedly) but only 1/3rd of people using water and soap after it. 

Hard, probably impossible to find another country with that level of difference between these two numbers (35% and 100%)

Something surely doesn't add up so much of the time (in rush to produce some specific number for print media + NGO stronking + "alt-leftie-dweeb development stronk!")....its nearly always the case when you dig into anything data-wise with BD...especially if there is multi-data that logically ought to cross-correlate well.

One would similarly think for example if their GDP per capita is close to India's...they would have similar electric light intensity as seen from space (both level and trend). But nope!

Any of this is given to this dummy, he squeals aaaaaaay sanghi, bania, etc etc (picking on poor honest BD) and far worse language than that.

Then he comes in here to seek more of these smacks again after I and others grew weary of giving them repeatedly. Maybe he got used to it heh.

But no no no no no 50% defecation, cuz feelz! Muh NGO stronk with muh 1/3rd basic hygiene.

Anyway enough of that, here is report from this year from UNICEF if you are interested:

https://www.unicef.org/evaldatabase/files/20.01.29_National_Economic_Impact_Evaluation_of_SBM_.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xeuss

Nilgiri said:


> Yes please ignore this dummy's antics....let him stew.
> 
> I have posted 2017 data (from 2019 UNICEF excel sheet) that already showed big change already multiple times...liar will skirt around that:
> 
> https://data.unicef.org/topic/water-and-sanitation/hygiene/
> 
> View attachment 642018
> 
> 
> In exact same june 2019 report (with 2017 data), this dummy will never answer why basic hygiene rate of BD is 35% compared to India's 60% in 2017:
> 
> View attachment 642020
> 
> 
> Imagine having 100% coverage of toilets (supposedly) but only 1/3rd of people using water and soap after it.
> 
> Hard, probably impossible to find another country with that level of difference between these two numbers (35% and 100%)
> 
> Something surely doesn't add up so much of the time (in rush to produce some specific number for print media + NGO stronking + "alt-leftie-dweeb development stronk!")....its nearly always the case when you dig into anything data-wise with BD...especially if there is multi-data that logically ought to cross-correlate well.
> 
> One would similarly think for example if their GDP per capita is close to India's...they would have similar electric light intensity as seen from space (both level and trend). But nope!
> 
> Any of this is given to this dummy, he squeals aaaaaaay sanghi, bania, etc etc (picking on poor honest BD) and far worse language than that.
> 
> Then he comes in here to seek more of these smacks again after I and others grew weary of giving them repeatedly. Maybe he got used to it heh.
> 
> But no no no no no 50% defecation, cuz feelz! Muh NGO stronk with muh 1/3rd basic hygiene.
> 
> Anyway enough of that, here is report from this year from UNICEF if you are interested:
> 
> https://www.unicef.org/evaldatabase/files/20.01.29_National_Economic_Impact_Evaluation_of_SBM_.pdf



Tamil Sanghi tries his best to put down Bangladeshis. However, data from World Bank shows open defecation rate in Bangladesh as 0% while India at 26%. 

Long Definition: People practicing open defecation refers to the percentage of the population defecating in the open, such as in fields, forest, bushes, open bodies of water, on beaches, in other open spaces or disposed of with solid waste.

https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SH.STA.ODFC.ZS?end=2017&locations=BD-IN&start=2000&view=chart

PS - why did you delete that hate filled post against me a week or so ago?


----------



## GHALIB

Nilgiri said:


> Yes please ignore this dummy's antics....let him stew.
> 
> I have posted 2017 data (from 2019 UNICEF excel sheet) that already showed big change already multiple times...liar will skirt around that:
> 
> https://data.unicef.org/topic/water-and-sanitation/hygiene/
> 
> View attachment 642018
> 
> 
> In exact same june 2019 report (with 2017 data), this dummy will never answer why basic hygiene rate of BD is 35% compared to India's 60% in 2017:
> 
> View attachment 642020
> 
> 
> Imagine having 100% coverage of toilets (supposedly) but only 1/3rd of people using water and soap after it.
> 
> Hard, probably impossible to find another country with that level of difference between these two numbers (35% and 100%)
> 
> Something surely doesn't add up so much of the time (in rush to produce some specific number for print media + NGO stronking + "alt-leftie-dweeb development stronk!")....its nearly always the case when you dig into anything data-wise with BD...especially if there is multi-data that logically ought to cross-correlate well.
> 
> One would similarly think for example if their GDP per capita is close to India's...they would have similar electric light intensity as seen from space (both level and trend). But nope!
> 
> Any of this is given to this dummy, he squeals aaaaaaay sanghi, bania, etc etc (picking on poor honest BD) and far worse language than that.
> 
> Then he comes in here to seek more of these smacks again after I and others grew weary of giving them repeatedly. Maybe he got used to it heh.
> 
> But no no no no no 50% defecation, cuz feelz! Muh NGO stronk with muh 1/3rd basic hygiene.
> 
> Anyway enough of that, here is report from this year from UNICEF if you are interested:
> 
> https://www.unicef.org/evaldatabase/files/20.01.29_National_Economic_Impact_Evaluation_of_SBM_.pdf



i think this should be enough .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robbie

Robbie said:


> Do you have any data or statistics for this?





Bilal9 said:


> By the way,
> 
> Here is the latest UNICEF data on open defecation, since Sanghis are so bent on everything being so 'Mahaan' under Gujarati Sanghi rule. I am perfectly willing to call Bangladesh a dump if it qualifies, why can't that be the same in India for some things. But since the Sanghi asked for proof - here it is. India's open defecation rate is still 40% while Bangladesh is zero. We did it in fifteen years, thanks to our NGO's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.unicefrosa-progressreport.org/opendefecation.html


So you don't have data to support your assertion. You said 50% but the data you posted says 40% which itself is very outdated.

Your post leads to two potential scenarios:

1. You were either ignorant of the data and made the number up
2. You knew the data and yet you lied

All the while knowingly posting grossly outdated data (from 2015) considering GoI launched a program and completed it from 2014 to 2019. Clearly you knew that because you focused on sanitation which has been a major theme of the current Government.

Either way, I think it's safe to conclude you have no integrity.



xeuss said:


> However, data from World Bank shows open defecation rate in Bangladesh as 0% while India at 26%.
> 
> Long Definition: People practicing open defecation refers to the percentage of the population defecating in the open, such as in fields, forest, bushes, open bodies of water, on beaches, in other open spaces or disposed of with solid waste.
> 
> https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SH.STA.ODFC.ZS?end=2017&locations=BD-IN&start=2000&view=chart


This data is for 2017. We need new data as the Swach Bharat program ended in 2019. The next closest is going to be Census 2021 or UN/WB. Whichever comes sooner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

@Soumitra this thread attracts way too many persistent idiots lol. You sure must have done a number on these numbskulls all over the place lol.

One such bart simpson guy:

A) Quotes as "data from World Bank"...not noticing underlying source: WHO/UNICEF Joint Monitoring Programme ( JMP ) for Water Supply and Sanitation

B) Doesn't seem to get this is just posting 2000 and then 2017 data and simple interpolation of connecting endpoints (hence the discrepancy with JMP own reports regarding years in between). Hence why its different if you use world bank archive for 2000/2015 earlier (given 2015 report end point had 40%).

C) Seems to have missed out 26% is big difference from 50%-feelings of his comrade already (no calling out of comrade for that....just _Tamil Sanghi _trying his best , that too forget its 2017 data and 2 - 3 more years have elapsed)

D) Seems to have not read one iota of JMP/WASH programs and where they also take survey data from:

https://www.unicef.org/evaldatabase/files/20.01.29_National_Economic_Impact_Evaluation_of_SBM_.pdf






(2015 JMP/WASH data correlates too)

Because mere emotional driven copy paste gotcha stronk!

E) We all know what it would be doing and spouting here if India had posted a 100% ODF rate but 35% basic hygiene rate in same 2017 data. _Fake data, fake news, waaah waaaaah._ But glorious shonar data dissonance gets a pass....no sanghi drama there to croc-tear and whine 24/7 all the time after all.

Honestly dude @Soumitra you must enjoy posting to these idiots too much lol. Enjoy it man. Tag me later if something from a worthy comes up though.



Robbie said:


> We need new data as the Swach Bharat program ended in 2019.



Yes it will be arriving soon, hence why I posted link to UNICEF/PwC jan 2020 report preliminary analysis (on results) for major WASH/JMP report coming later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xeuss

Nilgiri said:


> @Soumitra this thread attracts way too many persistent idiots lol. You sure must have done a number on these numbskulls all over the place lol.
> 
> One such bart simpson guy:
> 
> A) Quotes as "data from World Bank"...not noticing underlying source: WHO/UNICEF Joint Monitoring Programme ( JMP ) for Water Supply and Sanitation
> 
> B) Doesn't seem to get this is just posting 2000 and then 2017 data and simple interpolation of connecting endpoints (hence the discrepancy with JMP own reports regarding years in between). Hence why its different if you use world bank archive for 2000/2015 earlier (given 2015 report end point had 40%).
> 
> C) Seems to have missed out 26% is big difference from 50%-feelings of his comrade already (no calling out of comrade for that....just _Tamil Sanghi _trying his best , that too forget its 2017 data and 2 - 3 more years have elapsed)
> 
> D) Seems to have not read one iota of JMP/WASH programs and where they also take survey data from:
> 
> https://www.unicef.org/evaldatabase/files/20.01.29_National_Economic_Impact_Evaluation_of_SBM_.pdf
> 
> View attachment 642033
> 
> 
> (2015 JMP/WASH data correlates too)
> 
> Because mere emotional driven copy paste gotcha stronk!
> 
> E) We all know what it would be doing and spouting here if India had posted a 100% ODF rate but 35% basic hygiene rate in same 2017 data. _Fake data, fake news, waaah waaaaah._ But glorious shonar data dissonance gets a pass....no sanghi drama there to croc-tear and whine 24/7 all the time after all.
> 
> Honestly dude @Soumitra you must enjoy posting to these idiots too much lol. Enjoy it man. Tag me later if something from a worthy comes up though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will be arriving soon, hence why I posted link to UNICEF/PwC jan 2020 report preliminary analysis (on results) for major WASH/JMP report coming later.



Aww.....Tamil Sanghi needs the support structure of another Sanghi to elucidate what he cannot say directly. Must be related to something I once read about wolves and hunting and packs.

In any case, Tamil Sanghi has been unable to dispute that the World Bank data shows that Bangladesh has an open defecation rate of 0% while India is at 26%. So much for his emotional saffron stronk blah blah.


----------



## Robbie

Nilgiri said:


> Yes it will be arriving soon, hence why I posted link to UNICEF/PwC jan 2020 report preliminary analysis (on results) for major WASH/JMP report coming later.





xeuss said:


> while India is at 26%



I don't think GoI has been honest when it declared India ODF in 2019. Whenever the data does come, I don't think it will be 0% as there have been many anecdotal cases of people practising OD.

I do think there is going to be a massive drop in OD but not to zero. Really hoping that the jal ministry is able to focus now on bringing tap water to every home. These basics have been missing in India for so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@HalfMoon are you the supporter of Owaisi?


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> @jamahir Bhai - here is another article I found that describes why Microcredit succeeds in some cases in India and in some cases does not.





Bilal9 said:


> https://yourstory.com/2014/01/ujjivan?utm_pageloadtype=scroll



This is what I derive from the article :



> It is a myth that poor people want free or subsidized services. They just want the access to financial services which is available to everyone at the same price because the only other option of going to a money lender is more expensive.


Why only the poor, I as a middle class person too want free services like healthcare, electricity, water, housing, communication, basic food, public transport etc



> Because of the superior attitude, policy makers and bankers offer to provide solution to poor people whereas it has to come from them. We have failed from the time when we nationalized the Imperial Bank of India in 1955.


Samit Ghosh seems to have a problem with nationalization. Well, a bank - which should be just one for a country and a public one - should exist only to provide a savings account ( in my idea a "Social Credits" score like the one being implemented in China ), then a digital method of downloading and uploading those Social Credits into e-wallets, then lastly be an agency of providing interest-free loans for those things that are not free services. So just three banking services instead of the various "products" provided by private and public banks.



> Also, SKS microfinance had received investments from Sequoia Capital which makes Ujjivan their second investment in Indian microfinance industry.”


The article is from 2014 ( Google the article ). For its role in farmer suicide and general distress, by now SKS should have been shut down and its directors and some of its field agents arrested. But sadly that is not the case. And why ? Because India is the most capitalist country in the world. No socio-economic justice. The article is from 2014 and only during / after 2015 it was found that just between 1995 and 2015 more than 300,000 farmers had committed suicide.



> We are an extremely transparent organization, both internally and externally. We try to be as equitable as possible. Our employees receive bonus/ESOPs based on their performance and not mere ranks.


The underlined word sounds ominous. "Performance" mainly means collection of loan repayment. The field agents are aggressive and are the main reason for the suicides. I will quote one example. One woman farmer was unable to repay so the agent told the woman to jump into the village pond if she cannot repay and the next morning the woman jumped.



Bilal9 said:


> Over-borrowing



That term is called "multiple borrowing" in the article I quoted in my previous post. I quote again :


> Kulkarni, from MAKAAM, agrees. "Microfinance institutions have been aggressively targeting women in the most vulnerable regions of the state and often encourage women to make multiple borrowings. What makes women even more vulnerable is that they have very little state support on healthcare, food security and pension."





> Banking rules do not allow farmers who have running loans to borrow more credit. Hence, indebted families in need of credit often push female farmers to take loans, pushing them deeper into the vicious debt cycle that is now so common across this western Indian region.






Bilal9 said:


> In Bangladesh - loans can be re-scheduled in case of natural disaster and has been, especially in light of present Covid-19 situation.


That is good but the entire system of micro-credit or micro-finance does not really bring people out of poverty. That is my belief and that is also what that my quoted article says :


> The local head of government, Amravati's collector, Shailesh Nawal, said that they have contributed to indebtedness in the region. "Since microfinance loans are easily available, these loans are spent on non-productive usage, like domestic expenses or repayment of other loans. As a result, they don’t lead to income-generation and hence, don't help in the long run."





> "There are villages where every woman has loans against her name. The borrowing is pushing women deeper into the debt trap in a way that we might soon see more women killing themselves in the future than men," said Bais.


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Why only the poor, I as a middle class person too want free services like healthcare, electricity, water, housing, communication, basic food, public transport etc


No surprise there. A commie freeloader like you will want everything free. 

Kaam dhaam karna nahi hai, muft ki roti todni hai. 

It is guys like you who are a drain on the economy.


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> No surprise there. A commie freeloader like you will want everything free.



I only asked for the basic facilities to be free. Not everything. Read about my mention of "Social Credits".



Soumitra said:


> Kaam dhaam karna nahi hai, muft ki roti todni hai.
> 
> It is guys like you who are a drain on the economy.



Yeah, as against very useful guys like G.D.Bakshi, Lt.Col.Purohit and the typical IT / ITES bunch ( males ).

By the way, are you side-jobbing as a field agent of SKS microfinance ? Going to farmers and forcing them to commit suicide ?


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> I only asked for the basic facilities to be free. Not everything. Read about my mention of "Social Credits".



Obviously a commie like you will side with the Chinese. 

You must be enjoying what is happening in Ladakh





> By the way, are you side-jobbing as a field agent of SKS microfinance ? Going to farmers and forcing them to commit suicide ?



No thank you. I don't need to do it. 

BTW I appreciate the job of going to farmers and collecting the debt. Nothing should be free. If you take a loan you need to repay it.


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> If you take a loan you need to repay it.



Yes but create a system where they would be able to repay comfortably, not a system where they are made to suffer to the point of suicide.



Soumitra said:


> Nothing should be free.



Why should anyone struggle unnecessarily for basic human needs ?


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Yes but create a system where they would be able to repay comfortably, not a system where they are made to suffer to the point of suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone struggle unnecessarily for basic human needs ?


A freeloader wants everything served to him on a platter. There is no unnecessary struggle. Everything is important


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> A freeloader wants everything served to him on a platter. There is no unnecessary struggle. Everything is important



You will just have to stop worshiping the goddess of wealth / money. Only then you will see correctly.

Tell me, in any near-future Mars settlement what will be the economic system ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Internal Democracy in Congress

*Day after article criticised party, Congress removes Sanjay Jha as spokesperson*
*In the article published a few days ago, Jha had said, "The Congress has demonstrated extraordinary lassitude, and its lackadaisical attitude towards its own political obsolescence is baffling..."*

*https://indianexpress.com/article/india/congress-removes-sanjay-jha-as-spokesperson/*

The article that led to Sanjay Jha's sacking

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...party-hurtles-towards-political-obsolescence/


----------



## xeuss

Sign that economy is doing very badly. Amit Shah was unable to buy MLAs

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...al&utm_campaign=iOSapp&utm_source=twitter.com


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> Sign that economy is doing very badly. Amit Shah was unable to buy MLAs
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...al&utm_campaign=iOSapp&utm_source=twitter.com


Iss khel ke pakke khilaadi hain. Don't worry, situation will right itself


----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> Iss khel ke pakke khilaadi hain. Don't worry, situation will right itself



Pakka Khiladi ka focus abhi Rajasthan main hai. Maybe the MLAs in Rajasthan and Gujarat drained the entire PM Cares fund.


----------



## GHALIB

Soumitra said:


> Internal Democracy in Congress
> 
> *Day after article criticised party, Congress removes Sanjay Jha as spokesperson*
> *In the article published a few days ago, Jha had said, "The Congress has demonstrated extraordinary lassitude, and its lackadaisical attitude towards its own political obsolescence is baffling..."*
> 
> *https://indianexpress.com/article/india/congress-removes-sanjay-jha-as-spokesperson/*
> 
> The article that led to Sanjay Jha's sacking
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...party-hurtles-towards-political-obsolescence/



jha must have packed his luggage for BJP headquarters .


----------



## Soumitra

GHALIB said:


> jha must have packed his luggage for BJP headquarters .


No entry for jha2


----------



## GHALIB

Soumitra said:


> No entry for jha2



that is better .


----------



## Soumitra

@jamahir your Anti-National comrades are sprouting Chinese propaganda.

Instead of condemning China they are busy blaming the west












Another Lefty Loonie says BJP is the enemy and not China






You have asked me why I think Leftists are Anti-National. Here is your answer.

I actually don't mind them doing their "socio-economic" BS like you do - crying fake tears about students and farmers and railing against the capitalists - who are the only ones who can solve the problems. 

What I hate is their cheerleading for the enemies of the country.


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> the capitalists - who are the only ones who can solve the problems.



And it hasn't worked.



Soumitra said:


> What I hate is their cheerleading for the enemies of the country.



I had a question for you for which you went round and round. Why can't China and Pakistan ( plus Russia and Bangladesh ) be in a common defense alliance against NATO ?

Bring all these concerned parties to the talk table and present peace solutions such as the one I have presented in the magazine section.

Otherwise what do you want - a war with China ? Ram Madhav of the BJP said in an interview I watched today that he doesn't see a surgical strike against China like the one done against Pakistan. Why not ?


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> And it hasn't worked.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a question for you for which you went round and round. Why can't China and Pakistan ( plus Russia and Bangladesh ) be in a common defense alliance against NATO ?
> 
> Bring all these concerned parties to the talk table and present peace solutions such as the one I have presented in the magazine section.
> 
> Otherwise what do you want - a war with China ? Ram Madhav of the BJP said in an interview I watched today that he doesn't see a surgical strike against China like the one done against Pakistan. Why not ?


You first answer my question. Why are leftists anti-national and echo what the enemies of the country are saying? And don't give me BS that China is not an enemy. 20 soldiers were martyred just days ago and China is trying to get into Ladakh.

And regarding capitalist - A Mukesh Ambani helps in socio economic development by employing thousands of people and paying taxes to govt which is used to open schools, hospitals and universities. A @jamahir just cries fake tears for social justice on PDF


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> 20 soldiers were martyred just days ago and China is trying to get into Ladakh.



So get the government to do artillery strikes or air strikes into Chinese positions like what happened with Pakistan.



Soumitra said:


> And regarding capitalist - A Mukesh Ambani helps in socio economic development by employing thousands of people and paying taxes to govt which is used to open schools, hospitals and universities.



Why doesn't Mukesh Ambani see all those Ketto ads on internet and think these patients need 21 lakhs to get treated for kidney transplant and so on, and then decides to set up a high-quality hospital where the patients are treated for free ?

Is he so callous ?

You said he runs hospitals as well. Does he want to extract money for critical medical treatment as well ? So those who don't have money should die ?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## Hindu_Kush

Pakistani Fighter said:


>



He was granted bail because it was an Indian false flag. Look into Davinder Singh's involvement in the 2002 attacks and Afzal Guru's letter about him.


----------



## Hindu_Kush




----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 647198


A 9/11 conspiracy theorist writing on 26/11 conspiracy. So what's new


----------



## Soumitra

GHALIB said:


> jha must have packed his luggage for BJP headquarters .


Bechaara Sanjay Jha. Na Ghar ka na ghat ka


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279057991837249536


Soumitra said:


> Iss khel ke pakke khilaadi hain. Don't worry, situation will right itself


@xeuss I told you na that Amit Shah is a Pakka Khiladi

I forgot to post it here at that time

https://theprint.in/politics/this-i...k-and-swung-state-back-in-bjps-favour/449217/

Look at it and weep. BJP now has a firm grasp on Indian Politics.


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## xeuss

Soumitra said:


> @xeuss I told you na that Amit Shah is a Pakka Khiladi
> 
> I forgot to post it here at that time
> 
> https://theprint.in/politics/this-i...k-and-swung-state-back-in-bjps-favour/449217/
> 
> Look at it and weep. BJP now has a firm grasp on Indian Politics.



I saw that. It did not make sense earlier because the Congress has no money. Looks like the rebels just were looking to raise their price of staying with the BJP.

Looks like the crores of bribes...er...I mean...donations offered by the Chinese firms to the PM Cares fund was put to good use.


----------



## Soumitra

xeuss said:


> I saw that. It did not make sense earlier because the Congress has no money. Looks like the rebels just were looking to raise their price of staying with the BJP.
> 
> Looks like the crores of bribes...er...I mean...donations offered by the Chinese firms to the PM Cares fund was put to good use.


Like I say Look and Weep.

You were jumping in joy saying one state will fall from BJP. It did not happen.

Congress not having money, BJP using PM Cares fund ...

_Dil ko behlaane ke liye khayal achaa hai Ghalib_


----------



## Soumitra




----------



## GHALIB

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 648010



bhakt media ki baqwas .


----------



## xeuss

"BJP Offering MLAs 15 Crore, Trying To Topple Government": Ashok Gehlot

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/ash...-luring-congress-mlas-oust-government-2260955

Looks like PM Cares fund overfloweth.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

xeuss said:


> "BJP Offering MLAs 15 Crore, Trying To Topple Government": Ashok Gehlot
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/ash...-luring-congress-mlas-oust-government-2260955
> 
> Looks like PM Cares fund overfloweth.



15 crore for just MLAs sounds fake, itne me to puri ki puri Congress party aa jaayegi


----------



## xeuss

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/ami...hin-pilot-in-delhi-with-loyalist-mlas-2261327

New Delhi: After a daylong crisis precipitated by Rajasthan Deputy Minister Sachin Pilot's Delhi visit, the Congress paraded three MLAs who went to Delhi yesterday before the media in Jaipur, insisting that the party stands together. The crisis in Rajasthan came three months after the Congress lost Jyotiraditya Scindia and Madhya Pradesh to the BJP -- a fallout of the tussle between the party's old guard and the new. Mr Pilot -- who lost the race for the Chief Ministership to veteran Ashok Gehlot in 2018 -- is believed to be in talks with the BJP since before the lockdown. The tipping point came after he was summoned for questioning by the Special Operations Group -- controlled by Ashok Gehlot's home ministry -- over allegations of destabilizing the government. Sources said he has the support of 16 MLAs and three Independents and might float a regional party as the BJP is not ready to offer him the Chief Minister's post. The BJP has denied any talks.


----------



## Joe Shearer

*Across India, anyone who dares or could dare to express political disagreement with the Modi government risks going to jail on trumped up charges, in which trial and bail are difficult.*
SHIVAM VIJ 
29 July, 2020 5:56 pm IST





'Detention camp' at Shaheen Bagh | Photo: Shivam Vij | ThePrint
Text Size: 
Offence is the best form of defence, goes the old adage. The Narendra Modi and Amit Shah-led government applies this adage very seriously.

In 2018, there was a violent attack on Dalits in Bhima Koregaon in Maharashtra. Mass protests followed, some of which also turned violent. The situation was a political hot potato, particularly since individuals allied with Hindutva forces were accused of inciting the violence. These included ‘Sambhaji’ Bhide, a former RSS worker admired by no less than Prime Minister Modi. Another one was a former BJP corporator from Pune, Milind Ekbote. This happened while Maharashtra had a BJP government.

To go after these Hindutva forces would have been politically difficult. To not go after them would have meant being on the defensive. Why be defensive when you can be on the offensive? When in doubt, always blame “Maoists”. Far-Left activists from all over India have been blamed for ‘inciting’ the Bhima Koregaon violence. One prisoner is a 79-year-old poet, Varavara Rao, who is not being given bail even after contracting Covid in jail. The prosecution is the persecution. And there is no end to it. Branded ‘Maoist sympathisers’ or ‘supporters’, they continue to be arrested — the latest is Delhi University professor Hany Babu.


This is what India has come to: poets and professors and activists are being put in jail on what are widely considered to be trumped up charges to shield the violent edge of Hindutva violence.

The same pattern is seen in the case of citizenship protests. Modi and Amit Shah seem very unhappy that some Indians had the gall to come out on streets against the “chronology” laws that could strip many Indians of their citizenship. They are now being hunted like someone killing mosquitoes with one of those bug zapper rackets.


Not even Sikh men merely serving food to anti-CAA protesters or putting up langar are being spared. From terrorism to dacoity, all kinds of charges are being drawn to use prosecution as an opportunity for persecution. A good doctor in Uttar Pradesh, Kafeel Khan, is in jail because he dared to speak against the Home Minister of India in the context of the Citizenship (Amendment) Act (CAA). His bail hearings keep getting deferred again and again. The process is the punishment, because even an executive-minded judiciary may find it difficult to convict people for merely exercising their constitutional rights of free speech and protest.

The Modi government did the same in Kashmir after it unilaterally made drastic constitutional changes to the status of Jammu and Kashmir on 5 August 2019. Top leaders such as Farooq Abdullah and Omar Abdullah spent months in house arrest, and many continue to be under house arrest or in prison, including former chief minister Mehbooba Mufti. All of this just to make sure there are no voices protesting the constitutional changes.
*‘Humko feedback nahin mila’*
Indira Gandhi did not lose the post-Emergency Lok Sabha election in 1977 because she put political opponents in jail, subverted democracy, suspended constitutional rights or censored the press. In fact, the people actually cheered her for making the trains run on time (Modi can’t even do that). All accounts of the Emergency will tell you that public opinion turned against Indira Gandhi because of Sanjay Gandhi’s maniacal programme to forcibly sterilise young men and reduce population growth.

We need to ask how and why a populist Indira Gandhi government reached the point where it started altering people’s bodies against their wishes. For one, it reached that point because the people who could have told her it was a terrible thing to do — the opposition and the media — had both been silenced. Khushwant Singh famously asked her when she lost the election, ‘What happened?’ And she replied, “_Humko feedback nahin mila_.” (We didn’t get the feedback.)

This is how authoritarian governments fall. To his credit, Narendra Modi is remarkably sharp in identifying where public opinion is turning, or could turn, against him. He eats humble pie and goes back on ideas that could make him lose votes, whether it is a law to make land acquisition easier or the refusal to put cash in the hands of farmers.

*All is well when dissent is in jail*
And yet, it has to be noted that the list of political prisoners in India is growing at an alarming rate. The idea, much like during Indira Gandhi’s time, is to muzzle the voice of the naysayers. This is how the Modi narrative can succeed, because it ensures that any narrative against him is not heard on India’s smartphones and streets. This is how the BJP can produce a false consensus that he is the only option Indians have when they go to vote.

The deeper we get into the Modi era, the greater the sense of ‘anti-incumbency’ — and hence, the greater the government’s desperation. India’s economy was brought to a halt even before the Covid pandemic struck. When even data fudging can’t hide economic stagnation, then it is not enough to deflect attention by using Hindutva and creating a threat for Muslims with detention camps and CAA-NRC. When China calls Modi’s 56-inch bluff, he needs to silence his critics to prevent his voters from saying goodbye to him. This is what Russia’s Vladimir Putin and Turkey’s Recep Tayyip Erdogan and China’s Xi Jinping also do. It’s a form of government popularly called dictatorship.

Indians have decided that putting civil rights activist Anand Teltumbde or Dr Kafeel Khan or peasant leader and RTI activist Akhil Gogoi in jail is a non-issue. When the personal liberty of Congress leaders is taken away, such as that of Saifuddin Soz or Ajay Kumar Lallu or P. Chidambaram, even the Congress party doesn’t go beyond token tweet-protest.

*The populist leader as a prisoner of his own propaganda *
This silence can only embolden the Modi government and its impunity. Today, it doesn’t matter to us that the Prime Minister of India collects Covid relief donations in a private fund. It doesn’t matter to us that an immense amount of money is going to be spent in rebuilding New Delhi to satisfy megalomaniacal urges at a time of great economic distress. This is how Indira Gandhi was led to believe that forcibly sterilising young men wasn’t a problem.

The BJP looks very closely at myriad surveys, social media sentiment and so on. And Modi clearly has a great sense of the people’s pulse. However, muzzling dissent results in a social atmosphere where people become afraid of speaking the truth even in anonymous surveys. Social media is silenced with the growing threat of FIRs and prison.

The news media has anyway been bought over through carrot and stick. The shrinking space for dissent could result in a situation where the populist leader, hurtling from one failure to another, may not even be able to see his failures. He becomes a prisoner of his own propaganda. _Humko feedback nahin mila_, as Indira Gandhi said, happens when nobody has the courage left to speak truth to power. And those who do are put in jail.

*Chilling effects on free speech*
There’s absolutely no government critic among opposition parties, media, NGOs, activists or even the general public today who is not afraid of government retribution. This has produced a chilling effect on free speech in India: everyone is self-censoring. This is not the freedom our founders fought for.

We are already heading towards a situation where no one will be left to dissent. And nobody seems to be alarmed by it. The descent could be very fast. When Covid-19 is contained and economic distress becomes the main story, Modi will be more desperate than he has ever been. When the equivalent of forced sterilisation happens again, Indians will regret not having spoken up against Modi when he was busy putting political opponents in jail. Democracy needs naysayers.

_The author is contributing editor, ThePrint. Views are personal._


https://theprint.in/opinion/indians...edium=push_notification&utm_campaign=ThePrint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pothead

Print + Shivam Vij

Do we even need to read the article to know the agenda?
These are the same shameless creatures who made Burhan into son of a head-master.


----------



## jamahir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056080135428947970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

jamahir said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056080135428947970



I thought liberals loved free speech?

Why is the Swine crying now when he always exalts free speech, especially when it's Hindus being abused!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

pothead said:


> I thought liberals loved free speech?



Yes, but there should be a distinction made against irrational hate speech.



pothead said:


> especially when it's Hindus being abused!



What are you talking about ?


----------



## pothead

jamahir said:


> Yes, but there should be a distinction made against irrational hate speech.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about ?



You need free speech just to say those things,
Why would you need the concept of "free speech" if everyone is saying things that everyone else agrees?

Dimag kidar gaya hai bhai?

Anyway, I am not the one thats shouting "free speech".
it's a question to the liberandus of India who shout "free speech" when ever a muslim or christian is caught abusing Hindus or Hindu gods.
Just posing the same conundrum to them..


----------



## jamahir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290128557578969089


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292854171977170944
Yeah, the liberals & peacefuls now are demanding rejignation of Mudi because he grew a beard.


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293507630036447232
Almost 150 arrested and looks like the kingpin is pretty rich.
And the govt is determined to get the last rupee from the rioters.

Kudos to Yogi for starting this & showing these mad cretin that there are consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298217808111706112








No, Caste is Not Dead: Twitter Hits Back at Kangana’s Quota Remark


Kangana Ranaut has once again hit the headlines with her tweet - this time about caste and reservation in India.




www.thequint.com





@fitpOsitive @ps3linux @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan , Kangana's attractive accent hides a right-wing mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ps3linux

jamahir said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298217808111706112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Caste is Not Dead: Twitter Hits Back at Kangana’s Quota Remark
> 
> 
> Kangana Ranaut has once again hit the headlines with her tweet - this time about caste and reservation in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thequint.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fitpOsitive @ps3linux @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan , Kangana's attractive accent hides a right-wing mind.



It's the new FAD if you want to get "patriotism" certificate you have to toe BJP-RSS official line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fitpOsitive

jamahir said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298217808111706112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Caste is Not Dead: Twitter Hits Back at Kangana’s Quota Remark
> 
> 
> Kangana Ranaut has once again hit the headlines with her tweet - this time about caste and reservation in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thequint.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fitpOsitive @ps3linux @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan , Kangana's attractive accent hides a right-wing mind.


India main rehna hai tu modi ji Jay kehna hai. Kia kary bechari or..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Posting here because that thread has been closed.



Protest_again said:


> As soon as Trump was in India, Shaheen Bagh protests moved towards Northeast Delhi streets.



Delhi had already seen unpleasant things just before the "riots". Things like that Hindutvadi young man shouting "Yeh lo azadi" and shooting at the anti-CAA protestors. And then there was the police attack on AMU university. And then there were the Hindutvadi goons ( most probably the ABVP ) who attacked the JNU university.

As for the Trump visit timing, don't you want the real and present socio-economic and political injustices in India to be vocally presented to the outside world, in this case through the international media present to cover the "Namaste Trump" event ?



Protest_again said:


> Don't include Dalits with muslims to make your point. Dalits are not with muslims.



I quote from the Wikipedia page about the Dalit movement Bhim Army :


> what the founder of the organisation Chandrashekar Azad describes as "the Bahujan community which includes SCs, STs, OBCs and minorities who had been away from the mainstream for long." He has said that "We may even gherao the Vidhan Sabha in support of our demands." He has sought to build a coalition between Dalit and Muslims against the BJP






Protest_again said:


> Regarding Amnesty, does progressives want GOI to ignore the floundering of laws by Amnesty?
> 
> “In 2009 during the UPA regime their licence was rejected for receiving foreign funds and the operation was suspended,” Rathore said.
> 
> He said any organisation can work in India, but they cannot be allowed to circumvent the laws.
> 
> Amnesty International had set up four companies, and showed money received in their account as FDI.



The thing about Amnesty International is not so simple.

Firstly, when AI is acted against by governments not friendly with Western governments, the Western governments speak against the actions and even set the pattern for regime change. But when this happened in India, done by the BJP government, I don't hear any vociferous Western government statements of condemnation against the Modi government.

Secondly, you mentioned action in India against Amnesty by the Congress-led UPA government. Well, I am not a fan of the Congress. Wasn't it Prime Minister Manmohan Singh of the Congress government who ignored the menace in India of right-wing elements and said that the left-wing Naxalite movement is the greatest internal threat to India ? Congress must reform.


----------



## jamahir

I would love to watch a debate between Modi and Kanhaiya Kumar.


----------



## Bilal9

*Bengal BJP leader gunned down near police station*
FE Online Desk | Published: October 05, 2020 11:53:59 | Updated: October 06, 2020 12:43:57






A Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) leader was shot dead on Sunday evening near an Indian local police station.
The deceased, Manish Shukla, was gunned down near the station, about 20 km from north Kolkata, when he was speaking with some locals and party workers, reports NDTV.

In protest against the killing, BJP has called for a 12-hour bandh (shutdown) in the Barrackpore area today (Monday), blaming the ruling Trinamool Congress for the killing.

The Trinamool Congress has denied the charge and blamed the incident on an internal feud within the BJP.
Bengal Governor Jagdeep Dhankhar, who condemned the incident in a late night tweet, has summoned the DGP (Director general of police) and home secretary to the Raj Bhavan on Monday morning.

According to eyewitness accounts, several men on motorcycles suddenly drove up to Manish Shukla, a member of the BJP's Barrackpore organisational district committee and a former councilor, and riddled him with bullets.

He was reportedly shot in the head, chest and his back, first rushed to a private hospital in Barrackpore and then Kolkata; however he died.

A huge team of cops rushed to quell the tensions that erupted with the BJP supporters heckling Barrackpore police commissioner Manoj Verma and additional commissioner Ajay Thakur, and demanding the immediate rest of the accused.

Senior BJP leaders who rushed to the spot blamed the Trinamool Congress for the attack and called for a 12-hour bandh on Monday.

BJP general Secretary Kailash Vijayvargiya described Manish Shukla as "a close associate of BJP's Barrackpore MP Arjun Singh" and blamed Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee for his death.

"We have no faith in the police. As the killing happened in front of the police station, there has to be some link. There should be a CBI probe into it. Arjun Singh had said earlier his life and those of his associates were in danger," he said.

"I regret Mamta Banerjee that you are resorting to such tactics. The people will never forgive you," he added.

"Shri Manish Shukla, BJP councillor from Titagarh, shot dead in front of a police station... Lawlessness in Bengal under Mamata Banerjee is at its peak. Political murders seem to have state sanction and have increasingly become a norm. This violence won't stop till Pishi is out," BJP's Amit Malviya tweeted.


----------



## Bilal9

I don't usually take a lot of interest in two bit WB politics (who cares?).

But this is only a sign of the times. Didi won't back down this easy.


----------



## fallstuff

Looks like things are hitting up in West Bengal.


----------



## xeuss

Will Nitish Kumar remain CM of Bihar?


----------



## jamahir

*Bihar results prove no Opposition leader can match PM Modi*




Sanjay Jha
·Former National Spokesperson, Indian National Congress party
Wed 18 November 2020, 4:55 PM IST·5-min read








After all the brouhaha over a likely stunning upset of the BJP-JDU alliance in the exit polls, November 10, 2020 felt like a hangover after a tipsy night before.

It must not have been easy being Tejashwi Yadav. Practically all exit polls gave the Rashtriya Janata Dal (RJD)-Congress-Left parties Mahagathbandhan (MGB), the Grand Alliance, a clear majority, with two of them with a penchant for blockbuster predictions even going so far as to suggest two-thirds majority for the MGB.
A victory was on the cards: what remained suspenseful was only the magnitude of the triumph.

The Grand Alliance and the Congress was not short of talking points. In a normal universe, any political party at the helm would have got obliterated. Bihar’s migrants had suffered enormously following the abrupt lockdown announcement in March 2020.

Millions were devastated by the brutal punch in empty stomachs. Television screens were full of tragic stories of families walking hundreds of miles, desolate and despondent, on deserted highways.

Those who survived the coronavirus pandemic, could not escape the scorching summer heat and tired limbs. It was a humanitarian catastrophe that captured global headlines.

It revealed the mammoth administrative failure of the Modi government making them appear disinterested, if not altogether, disinclined to alleviate migrants’ miseries. From a perception standpoint, the cataclysmic failure would have long-term repercussions on the Bharatiya Janata Party, was the general consensus.

People do not forget their tormentors in a hurry. By the time the government arranged for special trains to transport migrants home from Delhi, Punjab, Maharashtra, Gujarat, Karnataka, etc. back home to Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, Jharkhand, Odisha and Bengal, the damage was done.

That this was an emotive electoral issue in Bihar was hardly surprising. In fact, Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar was seen as a villain of the piece who did precious little to arrange transport, unlike his UP counterpart, Yogi Adityanath.

There are 30 million migrants who traverse the country, leaving home and hearth looking for jobs that can help them to get a decent livelihood. If an average size of a family is 4, there are 120 million citizens of the state who would be extremely piqued at the way they were treated.

Thus, there would be caste-neutral and religion agnostic voting. For the MGB, this was a moment to seize, to fight for the oppressed. But tried as hard as they did they clearly could not communicate their empathy to the suffering multitude.

They could not demonstrate their panacea for the whopping size of unemployed youth either, albeit Bihar’s jobless throngs were at least momentarily captivated by Yadav’s talismanic pronouncement of 10 lakh government jobs on day one.

In the end, Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s trademark hyperbole held sway; the double-engine of growth versus the double-dynastic successors who brought in _jungle raj_ fifteen years ago.

That the people of Bihar forgot their current wretched predicament when reminded of a period of terrible mal-governance about 16,000 days earlier, is a poor reflection on the MGB’s counter-attack political strategy.

They appeared like sacrificial lambs, bereft of smart defensive tactics, awaiting electoral slaughter. Bihar’s numbers on NCRB these days are far from flattering (for instance, Bihar is number one in communal or religious violence in India, based on available statistics).

The Congress gave a rather dilettantish argument that had Asaduddin Owaisi’s AIMIM political party not contested at the behest of their alleged guardian BJP, the minority vote consolidation would have led to strengthening of the ‘secular forces’ in Seemanchal.

Frankly, that appeared to be a tenuous defense of its abject performance. Owaisi is an inspiring orator, fiery and passionate, and when need be conveniently inflammatory who reciprocates the hardliner tribalism that is espoused by Hindutva apostles. Owaisi ended up winning a crucial five seats and making a grand foray into the state assembly.

That the Grand Old Party was now hanging precariously by the coat-tails of an ascending 31-year-old Tejashwi exhibited its emaciated electoral base. It had settled for 70 seats, and ended up winning 19 of them.

Ultimately, its meagre tally would reduce the MGB to below the half-way mark of 122 seats. The silver lining is that they had almost equal vote-share (NDA got 37.26% against UPA’s 37.23%), but in a first–past-the-post system, it is the winner who takes all.

Thus, there is another five years in the wilderness for MGB, while Nitish Kumar gets an enviable fourth term in a row, which is quite extraordinary.

That PM Modi can say anything he likes and the public buys into it is a manifestation of two elements; the PM has very high credibility despite mammoth governance gaffes, and that the Opposition (particularly the Congress) has no one to match Modi’s towering preponderance over Indian politics.

It is a lopsided, uneven battle. The Congress, after thirty years of political badgering, still manages to win only 19 seats which makes the national party increasingly irrelevant in one of the most crucial states on the roadmap to Delhi. That should worry 24, Akbar Road.

The BJP now parades Modi as their showboat at the hustings fully convinced that he can change the direction of the winds. And Modi is changing north-eastern hurricanes into south-western tailwinds.
And to his credit he does that more often than not.

As for the Congress it utters the right platitudes of protecting the Idea of India, and it sounds good and no one can disagree with its great-hearted intention. But it needs to quickly realise that winning elections is a desideratum to do that.

---

Jamahir's comment : Sanjay Jha correctly speaks of the unfortunate history of this year and the political and socio-economic tragedies and shortcomings of India.


----------



## jamahir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354083365054517256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354008475957792768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354015100252741632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353976254190379008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ps3linux

jamahir said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354083365054517256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354008475957792768
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354015100252741632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353976254190379008



Extremism in any society is like cancer, it spreads and spreads till it consumes the being, every society has a tipping point when it has to decide whether it wants to continue down the path to self destruction or come out of it. Personally I do not like discrimination among people on any parameter that people set. Many people seek pleasure that India is on a path to self destruction but I for one feel saddened the moderate India, the secular India is going south and that is not good for geo politics considering we are dealing with a nuclear state here, problems/threats faced by the world after the downfall of Nuclear USSR stull haunt many.

Add to this in my opinion the farmers are protesting that the law should be repealed, I see majority of them still carrying the "Taranga" of course would be some who would use the occasion for their own purposes may be "Khalistan" but the coverage I have seen majority of the farmers still carry the Tri Colour, but when people start labelling the farmers as Anti State or terrorist for that matter it becomes a major concern for the unity of India in the long term and such people become majority then future of India will become??? whatever...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pothead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364612665650212864
Yup.....that actually happened.
It's funny and pathetic.


----------



## jamahir

Corona politics :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385503786605563912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

WB exit polls soon..


----------



## PradoTLC

Hindu Indians should be ashamed of them selves...


----------



## PradoTLC

Hindu Indians should seriously reflect on them selves deep down how ugly they truly are...


----------



## INS_Vikrant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389540016410423298

Modi must have really earned a good karma in his past life, that he is blessed with such idiot and incompetent political opponents today. People like Tharoor and other stupid Congress leaders will ensure that Modi would keep on winning elections no matter how much he screws up.


----------



## jamahir

*Congress may get young leaders Jignesh Mevani Kanhaiya Kumar, to join*

The two young leaders may get plum positions in the party that is gearing up for multiple state polls in 2022

Sabrangindia 20 Sep 2021





Image: The Hindu

The news has all been attributed to ‘sources’, but the buzz is loud and clear that Gujarat MLA Jignesh Mevani, and former student leader Kanhaiya Kumar of the CPI, will soon join the Congress. Speculations had been doing the rounds about Kanhaiya Kumar’s possible move to the Congress for a while, however, Jignesh Mevani’s name has only recently cropped up. It has been reported that Kumar who contested the 2019 Lok Sabha election from Begusarai, Bihar (where he lost to the BJP strongman Giriraj Singh) had already met Rahul Gandhi and Priyanka Gandhi Vadra. The two young leaders may get plum position in the party, and NDTV reported that Mevani, a Dalit leader elected to the Gujarat Assembly Vadgam constituency as an independent “could be made Working President of the party's Gujarat unit.” He has ‘appreciated’ the Congress in this recent tweet:



> The decision of appointing Charanjit singh ji as the CM of Punjab is a message that @RahulGandhi and @INCIndia have given.
> 
> It will have tremendous impact amongst not just dalits but all the subaltern masses.
> 
> For dalits, the move is not just brilliant but soothing too.
> — Jignesh Mevani (@jigneshmevani80) September 20, 2021




According to the report, Kanhaiya Kumar and Jignesh Mevani “will join the Congress - likely during an event on October 2”, adding that “hey were scheduled to join on September 28 - on the birth anniversary of Bhagat Singh.” Mevani move to the Congress, ahead of Gujarat elections next year, is being compared to the appointment of a Dalit CM  in Punjab. The Dalit voters are emerging as a political force the party can no longer ignore. The two are also popular young leaders and the party it appears has recognised the need to bring youth to the forefront of its leadership, which till now has been helmed by ‘elders’. All eyes are set on state elections in 2022 and the Lok Sabha election in 2024.

---

Jamahir's comment : Disappointed to see Kanhaiya leaving the Communist Party of India especially in context of the symbolism of Shaheed Bhagat Sing's birth anniversary who was a Socialist or Communist. Though what I would really like see is Kanhaiya being the PM candidate for 2024 general election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

I should explain the context of the first two tweets. Some days ago that serial Hindutvadi idiocy speaker from Bangalore, Tejaswi Surya, raised a stink about a limited fashion show for the Hindu Deepawali festival and done by the ethnic Indian clothing company FabIndia. The event's name was Jashn-e-Riwaaz ( obviously anything Urdu automatically hated by the Hindutvadis ) and the female models wearing clothes that supposedly were not Hindu enough and supposedly were "Abrahamic" and supposedly did not mesh enough with the festival :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450811909570064391

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451018108085231622

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448659528266891273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450386083305254912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448865130398109696
The below quoted tweets are from 2012 when the Congress party was in power and the Hindutvadis and their supporters were condemning the Congress for the rise in petrol prices, but now that petrol prices have risen again who is in power ? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450828696462389252
---

@Goenitz @STREANH @Drizzt

@Chhatrapati @INDIAPOSITIVE others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INS_Vikrant

The real surprise today was Goa, every survey showed it a hung assembly. Irony is all anti BJP parties like Congress, AAP and TMC ended up helping it indirectly by splitting anti incumbency votes among them lol.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

India being mentioned by both govt and now even by opposition in ongoing Pakistan political drama, mentioning in 1996 when Vajpayeeji lost NCM by just 1 vote. His memorable speech that day.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Wiler87

*AAP *MLA Gurpreet Gogi (from Ludhiana) who filed nomination on a Scooter then, now reached Govt office in a Porsche!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## INS_Vikrant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527951101164593153
And then congress wonders why they don't win elections anymore

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

INS_Vikrant said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527951101164593153
> And then congress wonders why they don't win elections anymore


 Actually everyone except Bhakts wonders why they don't win electons anymore, considering that the unemployment rate is the highest it has ever been, economic growth rate is less than 5%(apart from 2021-2022 due to low base affect), 4 million corona deaths, India has fallen on the hunger index, press freedome index and almost every other parameter. Unscientific lockdown and modinomics like demonetization has devastated the economy, beef ban devastated meat and leather industries and caused the stray cattle menace. The only thing keepng the chai pakoda cow gobar party in politics is the hatred of muslims. The day people realize that their own wellbeing is better than earning brownie points against muslims, chaiwala will be removed from power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jamahir

Baba_Yaga said:


> Actually everyone except Bhakts wonders why they don't win electons anymore, considering that the unemployment rate is the highest it has ever been, economic growth rate is less than 5%(apart from 2021-2022 due to low base affect), 4 million corona deaths, India has fallen on the hunger index, press freedome index and almost every other parameter. Unscientific lockdown and modinomics like demonetization has devastated the economy, beef ban devastated meat and leather industries and caused the stray cattle menace. The only thing keepng the chai pakoda cow gobar party in politics is the hatred of muslims. The day people realize that their own wellbeing is better than earning brownie points against muslims, chaiwala will be removed from power.



Watch this  :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538254952875048960
@INS_Vikrant @Sudarshan @Surya 1 @Sharma Ji 

@Joe Shearer @Goenitz @Bilal9 @Vapnope @N.Siddiqui

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Stake acquired without discussion, consent or notice, NDTV says after Adani group's hostile takeover bid for media house


An explainer on what exactly happened with Adani Group and its hostile takeover bid for NDTV. | OpIndia News




www.opindia.com





NDTV now part of Adani group

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

INS_Vikrant said:


> Stake acquired without discussion, consent or notice, NDTV says after Adani group's hostile takeover bid for media house
> 
> 
> An explainer on what exactly happened with Adani Group and its hostile takeover bid for NDTV. | OpIndia News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.opindia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTV now part of Adani group


LOL


----------



## INS_Vikrant

-=virus=- said:


> LOL
> 
> View attachment 873016




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562068060910956547

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jamahir

-=virus=- said:


> LOL
> 
> View attachment 873016




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600148465878605830


----------



## jamahir

INS_Vikrant said:


> Stake acquired without discussion, consent or notice, NDTV says after Adani group's hostile takeover bid for media house
> 
> 
> An explainer on what exactly happened with Adani Group and its hostile takeover bid for NDTV. | OpIndia News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.opindia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTV now part of Adani group





INS_Vikrant said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562068060910956547



Click on tweet to see full :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598207355941883904

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

jamahir said:


> Click on tweet to see full :
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598207355941883904


priceless nahi, price is less.. free and fokat.. bekar cheez 

he can go fug right off with his annoying sad eyes puppy dog dukhi aatma face


----------



## jamahir

The ultimate dystopia that is India.

The family of a seriously injured living human, Sweety, is told by the Indian system to pay 10 lakhs to get her treated. If they don't pay the system doesn't care if she dies on the footpath outside the hospital. The family has put out an appeal to the public for donations to save her life. She is in Noida in Uttar Pradesh :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610982734247362564
Meanwhile, Modi government is spending 1800 crores of the public's money on erecting a non-living stone idol for the god Ram and building a huge temple complex around it for the protection of that dead stone. The complex is in Ayodhya also in Uttar Pradesh, same state as Sweety's hospital :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610977619100700672
So for Modi government making a non-living stone is supreme to saving a living human. And this non-living stone idol is coming up after Modi's people started violence since the 1980s through the Ram Mandir Movement. A god's non-living stone idol being built on the blood of humans and displaced humans.

Besides, the Hindutvadis claim that the site they are building the Ram Mandir currently was the site of an earlier Ram Mandir which was Ram's birth site and this mandir Babar destroyed and built a mosque in his own name. Now whoever built the supposed earlier Ram Mandir must have also built Ram's idol but we must ask, when Ram being a god didn't have the ability to protect his own idol from being destroyed by a mere human, Babar, why do Modi's people venerate this god and murdered and maimed humans across the country to rebuild that supposed temple to that same god ? This is why some questioning, revolutionary movements like Islam and modern Communism acted against idolatry because it is irrational. The injured girl, Sweety, will appreciate a little part of the massive funds for Ram Mandir to be paid to the hospital to save her life. She will appreciate hugely more if India's healthcare was immediately made free so that she and anyone else weren't at the artificial risk of dying while waiting for the public to donate money till 10 lakhs is gathered - the public doing this work because the government won't do anything for her.

Meanwhile Canadian ghutka khor, Akshay Kumar, is hobnobbing with chief minister of Uttar Pradesh, Mahant Yogi Adityanath, for a tax-free screening of Akshay's latest bhagwa venture, Ram Setu. Bhagwa is the flavor of the decade :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610976157419339785
Akshay's collection of personal cars is worth 18.15 crores. Since he is right now in Uttar Pradesh will he sell his least expensive car, transfer the money to the extortionary hospital that Sweety is lying in and go meet her ?

@lightoftruth @Suriya @jbond197

@-=virus=-, your chance to help humans instead of dogs.  Please donate to Sweety's fund.

@Mentee @fitpOsitive @SIPRA @Paitoo @Jf Thunder @RealNapster @Drizzt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## -=virus=-

jamahir said:


> @-=virus=-, your chance to help humans instead of dogs.  Please donate to Sweety's fund.


abe fir wohi ghisi piti baatein

that's just 1 unfortunate case of what are probably multiple tens of thousands of people in similar need, good luck to all of them but na mere bas ki hai sab ko bachana, na hi koi interest hai. Aap karo donate jitna karna hai, mera to wildlife conservation and street animals m interest hai.














honorable court ne bhi dekho kya ruling di hai:









'Stray Dogs Have Right To Food, Citizens Have Right To Feed': Delhi HC


The Delhi High Court asked the Animal Welfare Board of India (AWBI) to allot areas to feed community dogs with utmost care and act swiftly against reports of animal cruelty in the national capital.




thelogicalindian.com





"Community dogs (stray/street dogs) have the right to food and citizens have the right to feed community dogs," said Justice J.R Midha in a report by The Indian Express. However, it was added that while exercising this right, citizens should not infringe upon others' rights or cause any harm to other individuals."

*https://thelogicalindian.com/inclusivity/delhi-high-court-on-stray-dogs-29377 *

fair enough, help our furry friends without inconveniencing others.


----------

